# Offical Impeachment Thread



## mascale

The Law Enforcement Assistance and Cooperation Treaty with Ukraine specifies that the designated officials of the two nations are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Minister of Justice, (3.1.d.).  The treaty binds those two offices--and so the usual rules in both nations, regarding those offices:  In the Treaty.  So from the New York Times, about the phone--Barbarous Anti-American sentiment is apparently what the White House has documented.

"A Justice Department official said that Mr. Barr had no knowledge of the call until the director of national intelligence and the intelligence community’s inspector general sent the department the whistle-blower’s criminal referral late last month, and that Mr. Trump has not spoken with the attorney general “about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son.”

Political interference is not considered cause, stated in the Treaty provisions.

https://www.congress.gov/106/cdoc/tdoc16/CDOC-106tdoc16.pdf

Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
(Red-Hatter waving takes on a new appearance.  "Banzai! Surprise!" Attack on the USA apparently is supported--or on Ukraine, or Crimea!)


----------



## Oddball




----------



## BluesLegend

You gutless Dem clowns do something about it DO IT impeach Trump.


----------



## bripat9643

mascale said:


> The Law Enforcement Assistance and Cooperation Treaty with Ukraine specifies that the designated officials of the two nations are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Minister of Justice, (3.1.d.).  The treaty binds those two offices--and so the usual rules in both nations, regarding those offices:  In the Treaty.  So from the New York Times, about the phone--Barbarous Anti-American sentiment is apparently what the White House has documented.
> 
> "A Justice Department official said that Mr. Barr had no knowledge of the call until the director of national intelligence and the intelligence community’s inspector general sent the department the whistle-blower’s criminal referral late last month, and that Mr. Trump has not spoken with the attorney general “about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son.”
> 
> Political interference is not considered cause, stated in the Treaty provisions.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/106/cdoc/tdoc16/CDOC-106tdoc16.pdf
> 
> Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hatter waving takes on a new appearance.  "Banzai! Surprise!" Attack on the USA apparently is supported--or on Ukraine, or Crimea!)




So-called whistleblowers don't hand down indictments.
"Cause" for what?
What difference does it make if Barr knew about the call?


----------



## MeBelle

mascale said:


> The Law Enforcement Assistance and Cooperation Treaty with Ukraine specifies that the designated officials of the two nations are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Minister of Justice, (3.1.d.).  The treaty binds those two offices--and so the usual rules in both nations, regarding those offices:  In the Treaty.  So from the New York Times, about the phone--Barbarous Anti-American sentiment is apparently what the White House has documented.
> 
> "A Justice Department official said that Mr. Barr had no knowledge of the call until the director of national intelligence and the intelligence community’s inspector general sent the department the whistle-blower’s criminal referral late last month, and that Mr. Trump has not spoken with the attorney general “about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son.”
> 
> Political interference is not considered cause, stated in the Treaty provisions.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/106/cdoc/tdoc16/CDOC-106tdoc16.pdf
> 
> Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hatter waving takes on a new appearance.  "Banzai! Surprise!" Attack on the USA apparently is supported--or on Ukraine, or Crimea!)




Wrong treaty dummy.

Find the one signed by Clinton.

You'll hate it.


----------



## Doc7505

mascale said:


> The Law Enforcement Assistance and Cooperation Treaty with Ukraine specifies that the designated officials of the two nations are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Minister of Justice, (3.1.d.).  The treaty binds those two offices--and so the usual rules in both nations, regarding those offices:  In the Treaty.  So from the New York Times, about the phone--Barbarous Anti-American sentiment is apparently what the White House has documented.
> 
> "A Justice Department official said that Mr. Barr had no knowledge of the call until the director of national intelligence and the intelligence community’s inspector general sent the department the whistle-blower’s criminal referral late last month, and that Mr. Trump has not spoken with the attorney general “about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son.”
> 
> Political interference is not considered cause, stated in the Treaty provisions.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/106/cdoc/tdoc16/CDOC-106tdoc16.pdf
> 
> Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hatter waving takes on a new appearance.  "Banzai! Surprise!" Attack on the USA apparently is supported--or on Ukraine, or Crimea!)




~~~~~~
There was no need for Barr to be alerted at the time. 

*1998 US-Ukraine treaty on mutual assistance in criminal matters proves it’s another Democrat witch-hunt *
1998 US-Ukraine treaty on mutual assistance in criminal matters proves it’s another Democrat witch-hunt – Investment Watch
Sep 29, 2019 · No other branch of government has this power…. As Executive, the President is the ONLY official authorized to request foreign assistance in a *corruption investigation…*. *Obtaining foreign cooperation* in *investigations of corruption* by a *US official* is a matter of statecraft/diplomacy, ie, a function of *foreign affairs…*.


----------



## mascale

USA-despising Brit9643--desecrating soldier's graves and memorials, (The Trump Agenda overall)--even on Veteran's Day weekend--fails at US decency, law, and foreign policy and international policy:  In just the few words of the "What difference does it make(?)!" post.

The treaty is a peaceful pact, and approved in the Senate with all the niceties contained therein. It specifies requests for legal proceedings--what, when, where, how, and so on--that legally happen between two nations.  Requests with basis in political interference are specifically not included, and so would be said illegal per treaty and international convention.

Then there is the goon squad on the phone call, not to up on matters USA!

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
(With A Red-Hat(s) Waving:  The Banzai scenario begins to unfold!)


----------



## Faun

BluesLegend said:


> You gutless Dem clowns do something about it DO IT impeach Trump.


LOL 

Figures you nut jobs would call fof his impeachment before the hearings are over. Of course, that reveals how nervous you are about what's coming out that you want him impeached before it does.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Law Enforcement Assistance and Cooperation Treaty with Ukraine specifies that the designated officials of the two nations are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Minister of Justice, (3.1.d.).  The treaty binds those two offices--and so the usual rules in both nations, regarding those offices:  In the Treaty.  So from the New York Times, about the phone--Barbarous Anti-American sentiment is apparently what the White House has documented.
> 
> "A Justice Department official said that Mr. Barr had no knowledge of the call until the director of national intelligence and the intelligence community’s inspector general sent the department the whistle-blower’s criminal referral late last month, and that Mr. Trump has not spoken with the attorney general “about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son.”
> 
> Political interference is not considered cause, stated in the Treaty provisions.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/106/cdoc/tdoc16/CDOC-106tdoc16.pdf
> 
> Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hatter waving takes on a new appearance.  "Banzai! Surprise!" Attack on the USA apparently is supported--or on Ukraine, or Crimea!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So-called whistleblowers don't hand down indictments.
> "Cause" for what?
> What difference does it make if Barr knew about the call?
Click to expand...

It makes no difference if Barr knew about the call. What matters is that Barr was not investigating Biden.


----------



## mascale

About the Treaty:  Signed at Kiev in 1999, referred to the Senate, approved October, 2000.

What matters is that by-passing the law--The Attorney General is authorized in the proceedings, and in writing it must be: By-Passing the law Is beyond High Crimes and just possibly an Act of War.  If other means are used, than those in writing, then Attorney General has to put the details in writing within 10 days!

Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(Red-Hatters Not the Law, but a group of goons in all the advertising, even!


----------



## BluesLegend

Faun said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gutless Dem clowns do something about it DO IT impeach Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Figures you nut jobs would call fof his impeachment before the hearings are over. Of course, that reveals how nervous you are about what's coming out that you want him impeached before it does.
Click to expand...


You idiots claim Trump is such a national crisis he must be removed in an election year so DO IT you neutered bunch of cowards. No? Yeah that's what we thought.


----------



## Faun

MeBelle said:


> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Law Enforcement Assistance and Cooperation Treaty with Ukraine specifies that the designated officials of the two nations are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Minister of Justice, (3.1.d.).  The treaty binds those two offices--and so the usual rules in both nations, regarding those offices:  In the Treaty.  So from the New York Times, about the phone--Barbarous Anti-American sentiment is apparently what the White House has documented.
> 
> "A Justice Department official said that Mr. Barr had no knowledge of the call until the director of national intelligence and the intelligence community’s inspector general sent the department the whistle-blower’s criminal referral late last month, and that Mr. Trump has not spoken with the attorney general “about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son.”
> 
> Political interference is not considered cause, stated in the Treaty provisions.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/106/cdoc/tdoc16/CDOC-106tdoc16.pdf
> 
> Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hatter waving takes on a new appearance.  "Banzai! Surprise!" Attack on the USA apparently is supported--or on Ukraine, or Crimea!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong treaty dummy.
> 
> Find the one signed by Clinton.
> 
> You'll hate it.
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL 

You obviously decided to assert such nonsense without even bothering to click on the link provided.

*That is the treaty signed by Clinton.*


----------



## Faun

BluesLegend said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gutless Dem clowns do something about it DO IT impeach Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Figures you nut jobs would call fof his impeachment before the hearings are over. Of course, that reveals how nervous you are about what's coming out that you want him impeached before it does.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You idiots claim Trump is such a national crisis he must be removed in an election year so DO IT you neutered bunch of cowards. No? Yeah that's what we thought.
Click to expand...

LOL 

Dumbfuck, next year is the election year.  

And again, your fear of what's going to come out from these hearings that you want Democrats to pull the impeachment trigger before it does, is heard. There's no reason to keep repeating it.


----------



## Doc7505

mascale said:


> About the Treaty:  Signed at Kiev in 1999, referred to the Senate, approved October, 2000.
> 
> What matters is that by-passing the law--The Attorney General is authorized in the proceedings, and in writing it must be: By-Passing the law Is beyond High Crimes and just possibly an Act of War.  If other means are used, than those in writing, then Attorney General has to put the details in writing within 10 days!
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Red-Hatters Not the Law, but a group of goons in all the advertising, even!




Therefore the request by President Trump to President Zelensky was legal and in keeping with the U.S. regulation passed and approved by Congress.
BTW, Democrats learned their lesson by assassinating JFK, RFK and MLK. It's better to smear and degrade a live person that leads the nation than rather than making them martyrs.


----------



## mascale

The readable treaty is in the link provided.  The catalog link is further provided.  No further proceedings in Kiev are noted other than the document referred by the President to the Senate--in the link provided.

Then there is Faun poster:  A clear failure at reading, research, or archival reporting

Then Doc7505 poster is in serious deficiency, if not so serious the legal problem coming soon to the Goon Squad in the White House.  The President is specifically not authorized in treaty to make the request in the phone call.  The US Attorney General and the Urkaine Minister of Justice are authorized--and between nations, recognizing law and procedure in each nation.

Seems like it is coming to an anniversary of the Red-Hatter-Banzai-Surprise-Attack-America:  Goon Squads showing their contempt of the Attorney General's office, of the United States.

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
(Red-Hat Waving:  Looks like goons, acts like goons.. . . .(?)!)


----------



## bripat9643

mascale said:


> About the Treaty:  Signed at Kiev in 1999, referred to the Senate, approved October, 2000.
> 
> What matters is that by-passing the law--The Attorney General is authorized in the proceedings, and in writing it must be: By-Passing the law Is beyond High Crimes and just possibly an Act of War.  If other means are used, than those in writing, then Attorney General has to put the details in writing within 10 days!
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Red-Hatters Not the Law, but a group of goons in all the advertising, even!


Please quote the line where it says Giuliani can't do his own investigating.


----------



## Faun

Doc7505 said:


> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the Treaty:  Signed at Kiev in 1999, referred to the Senate, approved October, 2000.
> 
> What matters is that by-passing the law--The Attorney General is authorized in the proceedings, and in writing it must be: By-Passing the law Is beyond High Crimes and just possibly an Act of War.  If other means are used, than those in writing, then Attorney General has to put the details in writing within 10 days!
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Red-Hatters Not the Law, but a group of goons in all the advertising, even!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore the request by President Trump to President Zelensky was legal and in keeping with the U.S. regulation passed and approved by Congress.
> BTW, Democrats learned their lesson by assassinating JFK, RFK and MLK. It's better to smear and degrade a live person that leads the nation than make them martyrs.
Click to expand...

If it was legal, show when Barr opened his investigation into Joe Biden threatening Poroshenko to fire Shokin...


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the Treaty:  Signed at Kiev in 1999, referred to the Senate, approved October, 2000.
> 
> What matters is that by-passing the law--The Attorney General is authorized in the proceedings, and in writing it must be: By-Passing the law Is beyond High Crimes and just possibly an Act of War.  If other means are used, than those in writing, then Attorney General has to put the details in writing within 10 days!
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Red-Hatters Not the Law, but a group of goons in all the advertising, even!
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote the line where it says Giuliani can't do his own investigating.
Click to expand...

Who said Giuliani can't? Although Giuliani, the president's personal attorney,  can't solicit a foreign national to contribute to his client's campaign.


----------



## Faun

mascale said:


> The readable treaty is in the link provided.  The catalog link is further provided.  No further proceedings in Kiev are noted other than the document referred by the President to the Senate--in the link provided.
> 
> Then there is Faun poster:  A clear failure at reading, research, or archival reporting
> 
> Then Doc7505 poster is in serious deficiency, if not so serious the legal problem coming soon to the Goon Squad in the White House.  The President is specifically not authorized in treaty to make the request in the phone call.  The US Attorney General and the Urkaine Minister of Justice are authorized--and between nations, recognizing law and procedure in each nation.
> 
> Seems like it is coming to an anniversary of the Red-Hatter-Banzai-Surprise-Attack-America:  Goon Squads showing their contempt of the Attorney General's office, of the United States.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hat Waving:  Looks like goons, acts like goons.. . . .(?)!)


Oh? What do you _think_ I failed to read?


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the Treaty:  Signed at Kiev in 1999, referred to the Senate, approved October, 2000.
> 
> What matters is that by-passing the law--The Attorney General is authorized in the proceedings, and in writing it must be: By-Passing the law Is beyond High Crimes and just possibly an Act of War.  If other means are used, than those in writing, then Attorney General has to put the details in writing within 10 days!
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Red-Hatters Not the Law, but a group of goons in all the advertising, even!
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote the line where it says Giuliani can't do his own investigating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said Giuliani can't? Although Giuliani, the president's personal attorney,  can't solicit a foreign national to contribute to his client's campaign.
Click to expand...

When did Giuliani do that?  Snowflakes believe everything the president does is an illegal campaign contribution.


----------



## mascale

Pressuring a change in government staffing is not an investigation.   The President is not authorized to request of Kiev an investigation into a treaty-covered matter.  As for the President's attorney:  The same applies.  The relevant clause is cited in the OP.

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
(Red Hatter Banzai Attack Is Showing!)


----------



## bripat9643

mascale said:


> Pressuring a change in government staffing is not an investigation.   The President is not authorized to request of Kiev an investigation into a treaty-covered matter.  As for the President's attorney:  The same applies.  The relevant clause is cited in the OP.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red Hatter Banzai Attack Is Showing!)


The President doesn't require "authorization" to pursue his agenda, moron.


----------



## mascale

See Britpat9643 post, "The President doesn't require "authorization' to pursue his agenda, moron," for how the likely trial could come to a successful ouster of Donald Trump from the Office of President of the United States.

The President has no arbitrary and capricious authority to pursue anyone, any policy, any jurisdiction, dispute or other matter but is bound to Faithfully Executive the Laws of the United States.

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(Red-Hatter salutes now raising the arm, even at the bars of America!


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the Treaty:  Signed at Kiev in 1999, referred to the Senate, approved October, 2000.
> 
> What matters is that by-passing the law--The Attorney General is authorized in the proceedings, and in writing it must be: By-Passing the law Is beyond High Crimes and just possibly an Act of War.  If other means are used, than those in writing, then Attorney General has to put the details in writing within 10 days!
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Red-Hatters Not the Law, but a group of goons in all the advertising, even!
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote the line where it says Giuliani can't do his own investigating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said Giuliani can't? Although Giuliani, the president's personal attorney,  can't solicit a foreign national to contribute to his client's campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did Giuliani do that?  Snowflakes believe everything the president does is an illegal campaign contribution.
Click to expand...

He solicited a foreign national to investigate one of Trump's political rivals...

*Former Ukraine prosecutor says he saw no evidence of wrongdoing by Biden*

_KYIV, Ukraine — 

Ukraine’s former top law enforcement official says he repeatedly rebuffed demands by President Trump’s personal lawyer to investigate Joe Biden and his son, insisting he had seen no evidence of wrongdoing that he could pursue.

In an interview, Yuri Lutsenko said while he was Ukraine’s prosecutor general he told Rudolph W. Giuliani that he would be happy to cooperate if the FBI or other U.S. authorities began their own investigation of the former vice president and his son Hunter but insisted they had not broken any Ukrainian laws to his knowledge. Lutsenko, who was fired as prosecutor general last month, said he had urged Giuliani to launch a U.S. inquiry and go to court if he had any evidence but not to use Ukraine to conduct a political vendetta that could affect the U.S. election.

“I said, ‘Let’s put this through prosecutors, not through presidents,’ ” Lutsenko told The Times.

*“I told him I could not start an investigation just for the interests of an American official,”* he said._​


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pressuring a change in government staffing is not an investigation.   The President is not authorized to request of Kiev an investigation into a treaty-covered matter.  As for the President's attorney:  The same applies.  The relevant clause is cited in the OP.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red Hatter Banzai Attack Is Showing!)
> 
> 
> 
> The President doesn't require "authorization" to pursue his agenda, moron.
Click to expand...

He does have to abide by the prerequisites of the treaty the yahoo right is claiming allows Trump to ask Ukraine to investigate Biden.


----------



## B. Kidd

mascale said:


> The Law Enforcement Assistance and Cooperation Treaty with Ukraine specifies that the designated officials of the two nations are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Minister of Justice, (3.1.d.).  The treaty binds those two offices--and so the usual rules in both nations, regarding those offices:  In the Treaty.  So from the New York Times, about the phone--Barbarous Anti-American sentiment is apparently what the White House has documented.
> 
> "A Justice Department official said that Mr. Barr had no knowledge of the call until the director of national intelligence and the intelligence community’s inspector general sent the department the whistle-blower’s criminal referral late last month, and that Mr. Trump has not spoken with the attorney general “about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son.”
> 
> Political interference is not considered cause, stated in the Treaty provisions.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/106/cdoc/tdoc16/CDOC-106tdoc16.pdf
> 
> Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hatter waving takes on a new appearance.  "Banzai! Surprise!" Attack on the USA apparently is supported--or on Ukraine, or Crimea!)



Da' glove don't fit!
You gotta (well, you know the rest....deep thinker.)


----------



## bripat9643

mascale said:


> See Britpat9643 post, "The President doesn't require "authorization' to pursue his agenda, moron," for how the likely trial could come to a successful ouster of Donald Trump from the Office of President of the United States.
> 
> The President has no arbitrary and capricious authority to pursue anyone, any policy, any jurisdiction, dispute or other matter but is bound to Faithfully Executive the Laws of the United States.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Red-Hatter salutes now raising the arm, even at the bars of America!


There was nothing arbitrary or capricious about it.  Biden is a corrupt politicians who took bribes from a foreign government.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pressuring a change in government staffing is not an investigation.   The President is not authorized to request of Kiev an investigation into a treaty-covered matter.  As for the President's attorney:  The same applies.  The relevant clause is cited in the OP.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red Hatter Banzai Attack Is Showing!)
> 
> 
> 
> The President doesn't require "authorization" to pursue his agenda, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He does have to abide by the prerequisites of the treaty the yahoo right is claiming allows Trump to ask Ukraine to investigate Biden.
Click to expand...

Which prerequisite is he violating?


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the Treaty:  Signed at Kiev in 1999, referred to the Senate, approved October, 2000.
> 
> What matters is that by-passing the law--The Attorney General is authorized in the proceedings, and in writing it must be: By-Passing the law Is beyond High Crimes and just possibly an Act of War.  If other means are used, than those in writing, then Attorney General has to put the details in writing within 10 days!
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Red-Hatters Not the Law, but a group of goons in all the advertising, even!
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote the line where it says Giuliani can't do his own investigating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said Giuliani can't? Although Giuliani, the president's personal attorney,  can't solicit a foreign national to contribute to his client's campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did Giuliani do that?  Snowflakes believe everything the president does is an illegal campaign contribution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He solicited a foreign national to investigate one of Trump's political rivals...
> 
> *Former Ukraine prosecutor says he saw no evidence of wrongdoing by Biden*
> 
> _KYIV, Ukraine —
> 
> Ukraine’s former top law enforcement official says he repeatedly rebuffed demands by President Trump’s personal lawyer to investigate Joe Biden and his son, insisting he had seen no evidence of wrongdoing that he could pursue.
> 
> In an interview, Yuri Lutsenko said while he was Ukraine’s prosecutor general he told Rudolph W. Giuliani that he would be happy to cooperate if the FBI or other U.S. authorities began their own investigation of the former vice president and his son Hunter but insisted they had not broken any Ukrainian laws to his knowledge. Lutsenko, who was fired as prosecutor general last month, said he had urged Giuliani to launch a U.S. inquiry and go to court if he had any evidence but not to use Ukraine to conduct a political vendetta that could affect the U.S. election.
> 
> “I said, ‘Let’s put this through prosecutors, not through presidents,’ ” Lutsenko told The Times.
> 
> *“I told him I could not start an investigation just for the interests of an American official,”* he said._​
Click to expand...

That's the guy who replaced the guy Biden wanted fired, right?  Yeah, big surprise that he would defend Biden.


----------



## MeBelle

Oddball said:


> View attachment 288823



Purfect!

I'm rolling.......


----------



## MeBelle




----------



## mascale

So the Treaty establishes the prerequisites to be followed in the matter of Treaty Compliance.  Those the President refused to honor, did not use Attorney General Barr--and famously was not too fond of Attorney General, Jeff Sessions either.

Now the President is better said estranged from the Law itself, (aka "Outlaw"), and likely Jeff Sessions knows what rope is really for. . . .and maybe even bullwhips(?).

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(What good is a Red Hat, anyway(?)!  Good for all kinds of. . .criminal. . .pursuits!)


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

mascale said:


> The Law Enforcement Assistance and Cooperation Treaty with Ukraine specifies that the designated officials of the two nations are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Minister of Justice, (3.1.d.).  The treaty binds those two offices--and so the usual rules in both nations, regarding those offices:  In the Treaty.  So from the New York Times, about the phone--Barbarous Anti-American sentiment is apparently what the White House has documented.
> 
> "A Justice Department official said that Mr. Barr had no knowledge of the call until the director of national intelligence and the intelligence community’s inspector general sent the department the whistle-blower’s criminal referral late last month, and that Mr. Trump has not spoken with the attorney general “about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son.”
> 
> Political interference is not considered cause, stated in the Treaty provisions.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/106/cdoc/tdoc16/CDOC-106tdoc16.pdf
> 
> Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hatter waving takes on a new appearance.  "Banzai! Surprise!" Attack on the USA apparently is supported--or on Ukraine, or Crimea!)



mascale *Provide a link to the quoted material.*


----------



## OKTexas

mascale said:


> So the Treaty establishes the prerequisites to be followed in the matter of Treaty Compliance.  Those the President refused to honor, did not use Attorney General Barr--and famously was not too fond of Attorney General, Jeff Sessions either.
> 
> Now the President is better said estranged from the Law itself, (aka "Outlaw"), and likely Jeff Sessions knows what rope is really for. . . .and maybe even bullwhips(?).
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (What good is a Red Hat, anyway!)




So tell the class how many times Trump asked for cooperation with the AG during the call?

.


----------



## whitehall

We don't even know who the alleged "whistle blower" is. Witnesses seem to have gotten their information from the NYT. The whistle blower's attorney is on record in planning treason (a political coup) on the day of the President's inauguration and the little cabal in the basement is falling apart. Meanwhile the good old angry crazy ignorant radical left has the President of the United States convicted. Sometimes you have to wonder about these people.


----------



## EvMetro

mascale said:


> The Law Enforcement Assistance and Cooperation Treaty with Ukraine specifies that the designated officials of the two nations are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Minister of Justice, (3.1.d.).  The treaty binds those two offices--and so the usual rules in both nations, regarding those offices:  In the Treaty.  So from the New York Times, about the phone--Barbarous Anti-American sentiment is apparently what the White House has documented.
> 
> "A Justice Department official said that Mr. Barr had no knowledge of the call until the director of national intelligence and the intelligence community’s inspector general sent the department the whistle-blower’s criminal referral late last month, and that Mr. Trump has not spoken with the attorney general “about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son.”
> 
> Political interference is not considered cause, stated in the Treaty provisions.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/106/cdoc/tdoc16/CDOC-106tdoc16.pdf
> 
> Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hatter waving takes on a new appearance.  "Banzai! Surprise!" Attack on the USA apparently is supported--or on Ukraine, or Crimea!)


Is this true, or did you hear it on CNN?


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Faun said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gutless Dem clowns do something about it DO IT impeach Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Figures you nut jobs would call fof his impeachment before the hearings are over. Of course, that reveals how nervous you are about what's coming out that you want him impeached before it does.
Click to expand...


You fuckers were calling for it before he was sworn in.

Or do you disavow that stupid bitch Maxine Waters ?


----------



## JustAGuy1

mascale said:


> The Law Enforcement Assistance and Cooperation Treaty with Ukraine specifies that the designated officials of the two nations are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Minister of Justice, (3.1.d.).  The treaty binds those two offices--and so the usual rules in both nations, regarding those offices:  In the Treaty.  So from the New York Times, about the phone--Barbarous Anti-American sentiment is apparently what the White House has documented.
> 
> "A Justice Department official said that Mr. Barr had no knowledge of the call until the director of national intelligence and the intelligence community’s inspector general sent the department the whistle-blower’s criminal referral late last month, and that Mr. Trump has not spoken with the attorney general “about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son.”
> 
> Political interference is not considered cause, stated in the Treaty provisions.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/106/cdoc/tdoc16/CDOC-106tdoc16.pdf
> 
> Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hatter waving takes on a new appearance.  "Banzai! Surprise!" Attack on the USA apparently is supported--or on Ukraine, or Crimea!)



There will be no impeachment, there may be an assassination attempt.


----------



## mascale

The US Message Board thread, starting with the OP, is self-contained.  The matter is the Treaty cited, and whether or not the goons on the Tyrannically illegal phone call to the Ukaine president--requesting implication in tyrannical atrocity--aka, Civil Rights violations--was as clearly not lawful as it was.

The US message board thread, herein:  Contains the relevant documentation.

*The posts clearly contending for outlaw responses are from Sun Devil 92, Ev Metro, Whitehall, and the others already mentioned:  Clearly intending not only desecration of graves on Veteran's Day Memorial Weekend, but also the US Message Board itself:  Which accurately contain the Mascale posts.  The Mascale posts document what is widely known, and even widely un*known.

Then there are the US Message Board denigrators, already posted.

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(Red Hats eligible for being chased to death by US law enforcement:  Maybe emerging!)


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> See Britpat9643 post, "The President doesn't require "authorization' to pursue his agenda, moron," for how the likely trial could come to a successful ouster of Donald Trump from the Office of President of the United States.
> 
> The President has no arbitrary and capricious authority to pursue anyone, any policy, any jurisdiction, dispute or other matter but is bound to Faithfully Executive the Laws of the United States.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Red-Hatter salutes now raising the arm, even at the bars of America!
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing arbitrary or capricious about it.  Biden is a corrupt politicians who took bribes from a foreign government.
Click to expand...

Prove it. What did Biden get our of it.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pressuring a change in government staffing is not an investigation.   The President is not authorized to request of Kiev an investigation into a treaty-covered matter.  As for the President's attorney:  The same applies.  The relevant clause is cited in the OP.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red Hatter Banzai Attack Is Showing!)
> 
> 
> 
> The President doesn't require "authorization" to pursue his agenda, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He does have to abide by the prerequisites of the treaty the yahoo right is claiming allows Trump to ask Ukraine to investigate Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which prerequisite is he violating?
Click to expand...

The request had to be in writing and it had to be for an ongoing investigation of which Trump had to name the person(s) investigating.


----------



## mascale

No such apparent request appears, in Faun recent post.  It had to be from the Attorney General, and no such record appears from the US-baby-genitalia-mutilating-cabal on the phone call. 

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(Time for many Red-Hat pursuits now approaching!)


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> See Britpat9643 post, "The President doesn't require "authorization' to pursue his agenda, moron," for how the likely trial could come to a successful ouster of Donald Trump from the Office of President of the United States.
> 
> The President has no arbitrary and capricious authority to pursue anyone, any policy, any jurisdiction, dispute or other matter but is bound to Faithfully Executive the Laws of the United States.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Red-Hatter salutes now raising the arm, even at the bars of America!
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing arbitrary or capricious about it.  Biden is a corrupt politicians who took bribes from a foreign government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it. What did Biden get our of it.
Click to expand...

He got an $83,000/month job for his son.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pressuring a change in government staffing is not an investigation.   The President is not authorized to request of Kiev an investigation into a treaty-covered matter.  As for the President's attorney:  The same applies.  The relevant clause is cited in the OP.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red Hatter Banzai Attack Is Showing!)
> 
> 
> 
> The President doesn't require "authorization" to pursue his agenda, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He does have to abide by the prerequisites of the treaty the yahoo right is claiming allows Trump to ask Ukraine to investigate Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which prerequisite is he violating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The request had to be in writing and it had to be for an ongoing investigation of which Trump had to name the person(s) investigating.
Click to expand...

What request?


----------



## skews13

bripat9643 said:


> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Law Enforcement Assistance and Cooperation Treaty with Ukraine specifies that the designated officials of the two nations are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Minister of Justice, (3.1.d.).  The treaty binds those two offices--and so the usual rules in both nations, regarding those offices:  In the Treaty.  So from the New York Times, about the phone--Barbarous Anti-American sentiment is apparently what the White House has documented.
> 
> "A Justice Department official said that Mr. Barr had no knowledge of the call until the director of national intelligence and the intelligence community’s inspector general sent the department the whistle-blower’s criminal referral late last month, and that Mr. Trump has not spoken with the attorney general “about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son.”
> 
> Political interference is not considered cause, stated in the Treaty provisions.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/106/cdoc/tdoc16/CDOC-106tdoc16.pdf
> 
> Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hatter waving takes on a new appearance.  "Banzai! Surprise!" Attack on the USA apparently is supported--or on Ukraine, or Crimea!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So-called whistleblowers don't hand down indictments.
> "Cause" for what?
> What difference does it make if Barr knew about the call?
Click to expand...


Let me summarize this on intellectual terms at your level.


----------



## bripat9643

skews13 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Law Enforcement Assistance and Cooperation Treaty with Ukraine specifies that the designated officials of the two nations are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Minister of Justice, (3.1.d.).  The treaty binds those two offices--and so the usual rules in both nations, regarding those offices:  In the Treaty.  So from the New York Times, about the phone--Barbarous Anti-American sentiment is apparently what the White House has documented.
> 
> "A Justice Department official said that Mr. Barr had no knowledge of the call until the director of national intelligence and the intelligence community’s inspector general sent the department the whistle-blower’s criminal referral late last month, and that Mr. Trump has not spoken with the attorney general “about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son.”
> 
> Political interference is not considered cause, stated in the Treaty provisions.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/106/cdoc/tdoc16/CDOC-106tdoc16.pdf
> 
> Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hatter waving takes on a new appearance.  "Banzai! Surprise!" Attack on the USA apparently is supported--or on Ukraine, or Crimea!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So-called whistleblowers don't hand down indictments.
> "Cause" for what?
> What difference does it make if Barr knew about the call?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me summarize this on intellectual terms at your level.
Click to expand...

A lie in cartoon form is still a lie.  

It's sad that you need to have everything explained to you in that form.


----------



## mascale

High Crimes and Acts of War appear to be forefront.

US Message Board survives.

Trump likely goes to trial, and even gets convicted.

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(Treaties exist, even among Lands of Many Nations:  As likely Trump Administration, goods, and murderers of White US Nationals already know!)


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> See Britpat9643 post, "The President doesn't require "authorization' to pursue his agenda, moron," for how the likely trial could come to a successful ouster of Donald Trump from the Office of President of the United States.
> 
> The President has no arbitrary and capricious authority to pursue anyone, any policy, any jurisdiction, dispute or other matter but is bound to Faithfully Executive the Laws of the United States.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Red-Hatter salutes now raising the arm, even at the bars of America!
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing arbitrary or capricious about it.  Biden is a corrupt politicians who took bribes from a foreign government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it. What did Biden get our of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He got an $83,000/month job for his son.
Click to expand...

So you say, but cannot prove. Not to mention, but I will anyway.... Hunter got that job years before Shokin was fired, so that also had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pressuring a change in government staffing is not an investigation.   The President is not authorized to request of Kiev an investigation into a treaty-covered matter.  As for the President's attorney:  The same applies.  The relevant clause is cited in the OP.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red Hatter Banzai Attack Is Showing!)
> 
> 
> 
> The President doesn't require "authorization" to pursue his agenda, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He does have to abide by the prerequisites of the treaty the yahoo right is claiming allows Trump to ask Ukraine to investigate Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which prerequisite is he violating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The request had to be in writing and it had to be for an ongoing investigation of which Trump had to name the person(s) investigating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What request?
Click to expand...

LOL 

Dayum, you're such a fucking moron.


----------



## mascale

The trial now proceeds, maybe even funded from outside sources!

End of Trump White House, and the goons  corroborating the illegal phone call:  Now all public information.

" Crow, James Crow:  Shaken Not Stirred!"
(Not much more to say!")


----------



## basquebromance

Trump cant collude with anyone, my friends. i dont mean he refuses to collude. i mean he physically literally cant do it. he cant collude with his own campaign team to order a cheeseburger even!


----------



## Doc7505

mascale said:


> The readable treaty is in the link provided.  The catalog link is further provided.  No further proceedings in Kiev are noted other than the document referred by the President to the Senate--in the link provided.
> 
> Then there is Faun poster:  A clear failure at reading, research, or archival reporting
> 
> Then Doc7505 poster is in serious deficiency, if not so serious the legal problem coming soon to the Goon Squad in the White House.  The President is specifically not authorized in treaty to make the request in the phone call.  The US Attorney General and the Urkaine Minister of Justice are authorized--and between nations, recognizing law and procedure in each nation.
> 
> Seems like it is coming to an anniversary of the Red-Hatter-Banzai-Surprise-Attack-America:  Goon Squads showing their contempt of the Attorney General's office, of the United States.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hat Waving:  Looks like goons, acts like goons.. . . .(?)!)




~~~~~~
Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
_Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters_
Formal *Title Treaty* Between the *United States* of America and *Ukraine* on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters with Annex, *signed* at Kiev on *July 22, 1998*, and with an Exchange of Notes *signed* on *September 30, 1999*, which provides for its provisional application. Date Received from President
_The Treaty is one of a series of modern mutual legal assistance treaties being negotiated by the United States in order to counter criminal activities more effectively. The Treaty should be an effective tool to assist in the prosecution 
of a wide variety of crimes, including drug trafficking offenses. The Treaty is self-executing. It provides for a broad range of cooperation in criminal matters. Mutual assistance available under the Treaty includes: taking of testimony or statements of persons; providing documents, records, and 
articles of evidence; serving documents; locating or identifying persons; transferring persons in custody for testimony or other purposes; executing requests for searches and seizures; assisting in proceedings related to restraint, confiscation, forfeiture of assets, restitution, and collection of fines; and any other form of assistance not prohibited by the laws of the requested state._​


----------



## mascale

The Attorney General, and the Kiev Justice Minister:  Are prominent in the proceedings, not the baby-genitalia, mutilating Donald Trump family, offspring and adherents of  the atrocity perpetrators.

Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
("Trump Toast" now maybe holiday treat!)


----------



## SAYIT

mascale said:


> The Law Enforcement Assistance and Cooperation Treaty with Ukraine specifies that the designated officials of the two nations are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Minister of Justice, (3.1.d.).  The treaty binds those two offices--and so the usual rules in both nations, regarding those offices:  In the Treaty.  So from the New York Times, about the phone--Barbarous Anti-American sentiment is apparently what the White House has documented.
> 
> "A Justice Department official said that Mr. Barr had no knowledge of the call until the director of national intelligence and the intelligence community’s inspector general sent the department the whistle-blower’s criminal referral late last month, and that Mr. Trump has not spoken with the attorney general “about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son.”
> 
> Political interference is not considered cause, stated in the Treaty provisions.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/106/cdoc/tdoc16/CDOC-106tdoc16.pdf
> 
> Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hatter waving takes on a new appearance.  "Banzai! Surprise!" Attack on the USA apparently is supported--or on Ukraine, or Crimea!)


Yeah ... I'm sure you gave him this time.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> See Britpat9643 post, "The President doesn't require "authorization' to pursue his agenda, moron," for how the likely trial could come to a successful ouster of Donald Trump from the Office of President of the United States.
> 
> The President has no arbitrary and capricious authority to pursue anyone, any policy, any jurisdiction, dispute or other matter but is bound to Faithfully Executive the Laws of the United States.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Red-Hatter salutes now raising the arm, even at the bars of America!
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing arbitrary or capricious about it.  Biden is a corrupt politicians who took bribes from a foreign government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it. What did Biden get our of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He got an $83,000/month job for his son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you say, but cannot prove. Not to mention, but I will anyway.... Hunter got that job years before Shokin was fired, so that also had nothing to do with it.
Click to expand...

Your conclusion doesn't follow from your premise.   That's not surprising since you lack the capacity to commit logic.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The President doesn't require "authorization" to pursue his agenda, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> He does have to abide by the prerequisites of the treaty the yahoo right is claiming allows Trump to ask Ukraine to investigate Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which prerequisite is he violating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The request had to be in writing and it had to be for an ongoing investigation of which Trump had to name the person(s) investigating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What request?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dayum, you're such a fucking moron.
Click to expand...

In other words, you can't name it.

Thanks for playing.


----------



## mascale

The Bidens in Ukraine are not the US Treaty violation of the President personally, regarding Ukraine.  Then anyone notices that it was aided and abetted from within the administration, and it went on for several weeks.  It was not just an off-hand phone call.  It was a warrantless request, circumventing law.

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(Trump family Hors d'oeuvres, in the context of usury economics--originating of Deut. 23: 19-20, an example:  Are suddenly on the table!  For explanation, see Matt 25:14-30, Keynes as applied by Ronald Reagan--of that widely touted outcome.)


----------



## bripat9643

mascale said:


> The Bidens in Ukraine are not the US Treaty violation of the President personally, regarding Ukraine.  Then anyone notices that it was aided and abetted from within the administration, and it went on for several weeks.  It was not just an off-hand phone call.  It was a warrantless request, circumventing law.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Trump family Hors d'oeuvres, in the context of usury economics--originating of Deut. 23: 19-20, an example:  Are suddenly on the table!  For explanation, see Matt 25:14-30, Keynes as applied by Ronald Reagan--of that widely touted outcome.)


Incoherent babble.  Who said it was a treaty violation?


----------



## mascale

The Treaty specifies the participants to the request, designated officials in the law of both nations.  The Trump office released the parody/paraphrased transcript on its own.  It created the Treaty Violation all by itself, and with 25 others listening in:  Just in the United States alone!  The call is an outlaw violation.  White House ponied up the violation on its own.

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(Kurdish babies already left for munching, already subsequent the phone call!)


----------



## bripat9643

mascale said:


> The Treaty specifies the participants to the request, designated officials in the law of both nations.  The Trump office released the parody/paraphrased transcript on its own.  It created the Treaty Violation all by itself, and with 25 others listening in:  Just in the United States alone!  The call is an outlaw violation.  White House ponied up the violation on its own.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Kurdish babies already left for munching, already subsequent the phone call!)


"It specifies the participants to the request, designated officials in the law of both nations?"  What the fuck does that mean?  What kind of "request?"  What does "specifies" mean?


----------



## 007

bripat9643 said:


> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Treaty specifies the participants to the request, designated officials in the law of both nations.  The Trump office released the parody/paraphrased transcript on its own.  It created the Treaty Violation all by itself, and with 25 others listening in:  Just in the United States alone!  The call is an outlaw violation.  White House ponied up the violation on its own.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Kurdish babies already left for munching, already subsequent the phone call!)
> 
> 
> 
> "It specifies the participants to the request, designated officials in the law of both nations?"  What the fuck does that mean?  What kind of "request?"  What does "specifies" mean?
Click to expand...

That fucker can really spit out some serious psycho babble, bripat, most of it is incoherent though.


----------



## mascale

Per 007, Then treaty clauses are psycho-babble(?).  And on that basis the recent release of the ISIS detainees in Syria--and the murder of the Kurds--is the Britpat9643, and 007, definition of coherent Trump Administration foreign policy.  Next is likely turning over an entire fleet of aircraft carriers to both ISIS and Al Qaeda(?).

In the Treaty, the designated parties allowed to participate are specified in clauses 2.2 and 2.4.  The outlaw provision is 3.1.d.  The coherence goes back two decades. The OP provides the link.

"Crow:  James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(The matter of the Red Hats--identity-basis for all kinds of criminal pursuits--is shown!)


----------



## healthmyths

BluesLegend said:


> You gutless Dem clowns do something about it DO IT impeach Trump.



Absolutely get it to the Senate... where according to Senate rules...
In impeachment trial doesn’t allow for time off to do campaign events: The Senate rules require that once the trial begins, it must stay in session six days a week. Perhaps some senators think they could make more hay at an impeachment trial than they could hitting the potluck circuit in Iowa or working street corners in New Hampshire, as the _Post_ suggests:
Could a Long Impeachment Trial Derail the Senators Running for President?


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> See Britpat9643 post, "The President doesn't require "authorization' to pursue his agenda, moron," for how the likely trial could come to a successful ouster of Donald Trump from the Office of President of the United States.
> 
> The President has no arbitrary and capricious authority to pursue anyone, any policy, any jurisdiction, dispute or other matter but is bound to Faithfully Executive the Laws of the United States.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Red-Hatter salutes now raising the arm, even at the bars of America!
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing arbitrary or capricious about it.  Biden is a corrupt politicians who took bribes from a foreign government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it. What did Biden get our of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He got an $83,000/month job for his son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you say, but cannot prove. Not to mention, but I will anyway.... Hunter got that job years before Shokin was fired, so that also had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your conclusion doesn't follow from your premise.   That's not surprising since you lack the capacity to commit logic.
Click to expand...

You failed to prove your claim of bribery. You failed to prove your claim that Joe Biden got Hunter Biden that job. You failed to establish any connection between Hunter Biden working for Burisma Holdings with Joe Biden getting Viktor Shokin fired.

You do prove once again that you utterly failed in every way possible. Hurling invective at me is not going to redeem your failure to prove your claims


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He does have to abide by the prerequisites of the treaty the yahoo right is claiming allows Trump to ask Ukraine to investigate Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Which prerequisite is he violating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The request had to be in writing and it had to be for an ongoing investigation of which Trump had to name the person(s) investigating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What request?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dayum, you're such a fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you can't name it.
> 
> Thanks for playing.
Click to expand...

LOLOLOLOLOL

No, fucking moron, I can easily name it. I just can't believe you're an even bigger fucking moron than I already thought by asking such a fucking moronic question.









.... fucking moron.... Trump made 2 requests in that phone call regarding Ukraine's cooperation in investigating:

1) _"I would like you to find out what happened with this whole situation with Ukraine, they say Crowdstrike... I guess you have one of your wealthy people... The server, they say Ukraine has it. There are a lot of things that went on, the whole situation. I think you're surrounding yourself with some of the same people. I would like to have the Attorney General call you or your people and I would like you to get to the bottom of it. As you saw yesterday, that whole nonsense ended with a very poor performance by a man named Robert Mueller, an incompetent performance, but they say a lot of it started with Ukraine. Whatever you can do, it's very important that you do it if that's possible."_

2) _"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it..."_


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bidens in Ukraine are not the US Treaty violation of the President personally, regarding Ukraine.  Then anyone notices that it was aided and abetted from within the administration, and it went on for several weeks.  It was not just an off-hand phone call.  It was a warrantless request, circumventing law.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Trump family Hors d'oeuvres, in the context of usury economics--originating of Deut. 23: 19-20, an example:  Are suddenly on the table!  For explanation, see Matt 25:14-30, Keynes as applied by Ronald Reagan--of that widely touted outcome.)
> 
> 
> 
> Incoherent babble.  Who said it was a treaty violation?
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL 

That's only "incoherent babble" to fucking morons. Normal people understand what he wrote.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Treaty specifies the participants to the request, designated officials in the law of both nations.  The Trump office released the parody/paraphrased transcript on its own.  It created the Treaty Violation all by itself, and with 25 others listening in:  Just in the United States alone!  The call is an outlaw violation.  White House ponied up the violation on its own.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Kurdish babies already left for munching, already subsequent the phone call!)
> 
> 
> 
> "It specifies the participants to the request, designated officials in the law of both nations?"  What the fuck does that mean?  What kind of "request?"  What does "specifies" mean?
Click to expand...

Fucking moron, it means Trump didn't comply with the required protocol of the treaty.

The treaty outlines its purpose is for either country to request help from the other in an ongoing investigation, proceeding, or prosection and requires the requesting country to name the authority of such.

There was no investigation into CrowdStrike or Joe Biden.

Even worse for Trump, requests are to be made between the two countries designated central authorities, *not between presidents.* The central authority for the U.S. is our Attorney General or whomever the Attorney General designates.  The central authority for Ukraine is their Ministry of Justice and their office of Prosecutor General.


----------



## bripat9643

mascale said:


> Per 007, Then treaty clauses are psycho-babble(?).  And on that basis the recent release of the ISIS detainees in Syria--and the murder of the Kurds--is the Britpat9643, and 007, definition of coherent Trump Administration foreign policy.  Next is likely turning over an entire fleet of aircraft carriers to both ISIS and Al Qaeda(?).
> 
> In the Treaty, the designated parties allowed to participate are specified in clauses 2.2 and 2.4.  The outlaw provision is 3.1.d.  The coherence goes back two decades. The OP provides the link.
> 
> "Crow:  James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (The matter of the Red Hats--identity-basis for all kinds of criminal pursuits--is shown!)


Babble, babble, babble.  Blub, blub, blub.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Treaty specifies the participants to the request, designated officials in the law of both nations.  The Trump office released the parody/paraphrased transcript on its own.  It created the Treaty Violation all by itself, and with 25 others listening in:  Just in the United States alone!  The call is an outlaw violation.  White House ponied up the violation on its own.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Kurdish babies already left for munching, already subsequent the phone call!)
> 
> 
> 
> "It specifies the participants to the request, designated officials in the law of both nations?"  What the fuck does that mean?  What kind of "request?"  What does "specifies" mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, it means Trump didn't comply with the required protocol of the treaty.
Click to expand...


What treaty protocol?  Please quote the text.



Faun said:


> [The treaty outlines its purpose is for either country to request help from the other in an ongoing investigation, proceeding, or prosection and requires the requesting country to name the authority of such.
> 
> There was no investigation into CrowdStrike or Joe Biden.



Really?  How do you know that?  Duhram is investigating how the whole "Russia! Russia! Russia!"  Crowdstrike is part of that.



Faun said:


> Even worse for Trump, requests are to be made between the two countries designated central authorities, *not between presidents.* The central authority for the U.S. is our Attorney General or whomever the Attorney General designates.  The central authority for Ukraine is their Ministry of Justice and their office of Prosecutor General.



Does the treaty prevent Trump making a direct request?  If so, please quote the text where it does, fucking moron.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which prerequisite is he violating?
> 
> 
> 
> The request had to be in writing and it had to be for an ongoing investigation of which Trump had to name the person(s) investigating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What request?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dayum, you're such a fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you can't name it.
> 
> Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> No, fucking moron, I can easily name it. I just can't believe you're an even bigger fucking moron than I already thought by asking such a fucking moronic question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... fucking moron.... Trump made 2 requests in that phone call regarding Ukraine's cooperation in investigating:
> 
> 1) _"I would like you to find out what happened with this whole situation with Ukraine, they say Crowdstrike... I guess you have one of your wealthy people... The server, they say Ukraine has it. There are a lot of things that went on, the whole situation. I think you're surrounding yourself with some of the same people. I would like to have the Attorney General call you or your people and I would like you to get to the bottom of it. As you saw yesterday, that whole nonsense ended with a very poor performance by a man named Robert Mueller, an incompetent performance, but they say a lot of it started with Ukraine. Whatever you can do, it's very important that you do it if that's possible."_
> 
> 2) _"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it..."_
Click to expand...

The idea that Trump can't make a request of a foreign leader is moronic.  Please quote the text of the treaty that says he can't.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gutless Dem clowns do something about it DO IT impeach Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Figures you nut jobs would call fof his impeachment before the hearings are over. Of course, that reveals how nervous you are about what's coming out that you want him impeached before it does.
Click to expand...



Say Comrade, this concept that Schitt and the Stalinist thugs in the house are working off of, that a man is guilty THEN you find out what he is guilty of, where did that originate? 

It sure isn't American or part of common law...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> [
> It makes no difference if Barr knew about the call. What matters is that Barr was not investigating Biden.



More importantly, Loretta Lynch was not investigating Quid Pro Joe, Hunter, nor CIA "fixer" Eric Ciaramella. Now why is that? 

Can you say "most corrupt AG in history?"

You know you're fucked, right hack? You grasp that the whole thing exploded in your corrupt face, doncha?


----------



## bripat9643

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> It makes no difference if Barr knew about the call. What matters is that Barr was not investigating Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, Loretta Lynch was not investigating Quid Pro Joe, Hunter, nor CIA "fixer" Eric Ciaramella. Now why is that?
> 
> Can you say "most corrupt AG in history?"
> 
> You know you're fucked, right hack? You grasp that the whole thing exploded in your corrupt face, doncha?
Click to expand...

No he doesn't.  FAUX is still claiming that Mueller found evidence of collusion.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Treaty specifies the participants to the request, designated officials in the law of both nations.  The Trump office released the parody/paraphrased transcript on its own.  It created the Treaty Violation all by itself, and with 25 others listening in:  Just in the United States alone!  The call is an outlaw violation.  White House ponied up the violation on its own.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Kurdish babies already left for munching, already subsequent the phone call!)
> 
> 
> 
> "It specifies the participants to the request, designated officials in the law of both nations?"  What the fuck does that mean?  What kind of "request?"  What does "specifies" mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, it means Trump didn't comply with the required protocol of the treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What treaty protocol?  Please quote the text.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> [The treaty outlines its purpose is for either country to request help from the other in an ongoing investigation, proceeding, or prosection and requires the requesting country to name the authority of such.
> 
> There was no investigation into CrowdStrike or Joe Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  How do you know that?  Duhram is investigating how the whole "Russia! Russia! Russia!"  Crowdstrike is part of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse for Trump, requests are to be made between the two countries designated central authorities, *not between presidents.* The central authority for the U.S. is our Attorney General or whomever the Attorney General designates.  The central authority for Ukraine is their Ministry of Justice and their office of Prosecutor General.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does the treaty prevent Trump making a direct request?  If so, please quote the text where it does, fucking moron.
Click to expand...




The treaty states requests are to be made between the respective central authorities. That was not done. The treaty states the request shall name the authority of the investigation, proceeding or prosecution.  There were no investigations, proceedings or prosecutions.

The link to this was posted in the OP. That you couldn't see it without help is yet more testament to you being a fucking moron.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Treaty specifies the participants to the request, designated officials in the law of both nations.  The Trump office released the parody/paraphrased transcript on its own.  It created the Treaty Violation all by itself, and with 25 others listening in:  Just in the United States alone!  The call is an outlaw violation.  White House ponied up the violation on its own.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Kurdish babies already left for munching, already subsequent the phone call!)
> 
> 
> 
> "It specifies the participants to the request, designated officials in the law of both nations?"  What the fuck does that mean?  What kind of "request?"  What does "specifies" mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, it means Trump didn't comply with the required protocol of the treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What treaty protocol?  Please quote the text.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> [The treaty outlines its purpose is for either country to request help from the other in an ongoing investigation, proceeding, or prosection and requires the requesting country to name the authority of such.
> 
> There was no investigation into CrowdStrike or Joe Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  How do you know that?  Duhram is investigating how the whole "Russia! Russia! Russia!"  Crowdstrike is part of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse for Trump, requests are to be made between the two countries designated central authorities, *not between presidents.* The central authority for the U.S. is our Attorney General or whomever the Attorney General designates.  The central authority for Ukraine is their Ministry of Justice and their office of Prosecutor General.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does the treaty prevent Trump making a direct request?  If so, please quote the text where it does, fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The treaty states requests are to be made between the respective central authorities. That was not done. The treaty states the request shall name the authority of the investigation, proceeding or prosecution.  There were no investigations, proceedings or prosecutions.
> 
> The link to this was posted in the OP. That you couldn't see it without help is yet more testament to you being a fucking moron.
> 
> View attachment 288972
> View attachment 288971
Click to expand...

I don't see anything that says Trump can't personally make a request to the Ukraine president.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The request had to be in writing and it had to be for an ongoing investigation of which Trump had to name the person(s) investigating.
> 
> 
> 
> What request?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dayum, you're such a fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you can't name it.
> 
> Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> No, fucking moron, I can easily name it. I just can't believe you're an even bigger fucking moron than I already thought by asking such a fucking moronic question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... fucking moron.... Trump made 2 requests in that phone call regarding Ukraine's cooperation in investigating:
> 
> 1) _"I would like you to find out what happened with this whole situation with Ukraine, they say Crowdstrike... I guess you have one of your wealthy people... The server, they say Ukraine has it. There are a lot of things that went on, the whole situation. I think you're surrounding yourself with some of the same people. I would like to have the Attorney General call you or your people and I would like you to get to the bottom of it. As you saw yesterday, that whole nonsense ended with a very poor performance by a man named Robert Mueller, an incompetent performance, but they say a lot of it started with Ukraine. Whatever you can do, it's very important that you do it if that's possible."_
> 
> 2) _"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it..."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The idea that Trump can't make a request of a foreign leader is moronic.  Please quote the text of the treaty that says he can't.
Click to expand...

No one is saying s president can't make requests to foreign leaders, ya fucking moron.






What IS being said is that Trump can't point to this treaty as authority for him to do so since he didn't follow the treaty's requirements. Meaning this treaty has absolutely nothing to do with his requests to Zelensky to investigate CrowdStrike/DNC server or Biden. Requests, by the way, that I had to spell out for you because* you're such a yuge fucking moron, you didn't even know Trump made any requests.* 

Are you ever not a fucking moron, fucking moron?

Ever???

And while a president can make requests upon other foreign leaders, they can't do so if it violates U.S. law. And trump violated U.S. law when he solicited a foreign national to contribute to his campaign by investigating a political rival.

Lock him up!


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Treaty specifies the participants to the request, designated officials in the law of both nations.  The Trump office released the parody/paraphrased transcript on its own.  It created the Treaty Violation all by itself, and with 25 others listening in:  Just in the United States alone!  The call is an outlaw violation.  White House ponied up the violation on its own.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Kurdish babies already left for munching, already subsequent the phone call!)
> 
> 
> 
> "It specifies the participants to the request, designated officials in the law of both nations?"  What the fuck does that mean?  What kind of "request?"  What does "specifies" mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, it means Trump didn't comply with the required protocol of the treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What treaty protocol?  Please quote the text.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> [The treaty outlines its purpose is for either country to request help from the other in an ongoing investigation, proceeding, or prosection and requires the requesting country to name the authority of such.
> 
> There was no investigation into CrowdStrike or Joe Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  How do you know that?  Duhram is investigating how the whole "Russia! Russia! Russia!"  Crowdstrike is part of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse for Trump, requests are to be made between the two countries designated central authorities, *not between presidents.* The central authority for the U.S. is our Attorney General or whomever the Attorney General designates.  The central authority for Ukraine is their Ministry of Justice and their office of Prosecutor General.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does the treaty prevent Trump making a direct request?  If so, please quote the text where it does, fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The treaty states requests are to be made between the respective central authorities. That was not done. The treaty states the request shall name the authority of the investigation, proceeding or prosecution.  There were no investigations, proceedings or prosecutions.
> 
> The link to this was posted in the OP. That you couldn't see it without help is yet more testament to you being a fucking moron.
> 
> View attachment 288972
> View attachment 288971
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see anything that says Trump can't personally make a request to the Ukraine president.
Click to expand...

Because you are a fucking moron, you _think_ a president can make up his own requirements in a treaty. The treaty also doesn't say Trump can shoot Zelensky on 5th Avenue but Trump isn't legally allowed to do that either.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gutless Dem clowns do something about it DO IT impeach Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Figures you nut jobs would call fof his impeachment before the hearings are over. Of course, that reveals how nervous you are about what's coming out that you want him impeached before it does.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Say Comrade, this concept that Schitt and the Stalinist thugs in the house are working off of, that a man is guilty THEN you find out what he is guilty of, where did that originate?
> 
> It sure isn't American or part of common law...
> 
> View attachment 288964
Click to expand...

Fruitcake, if trump were presumed to be guilty, there would be no hearings now or possible trial coming up.

Like I always say, you rightards are dumber than shit.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> It makes no difference if Barr knew about the call. What matters is that Barr was not investigating Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, Loretta Lynch was not investigating Quid Pro Joe, Hunter, nor CIA "fixer" Eric Ciaramella. Now why is that?
> 
> Can you say "most corrupt AG in history?"
> 
> You know you're fucked, right hack? You grasp that the whole thing exploded in your corrupt face, doncha?
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Yeah, that must explain why Trump is facing impeachment and potential criminal charges for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national, while Lynch is old news.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What request?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dayum, you're such a fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you can't name it.
> 
> Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> No, fucking moron, I can easily name it. I just can't believe you're an even bigger fucking moron than I already thought by asking such a fucking moronic question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... fucking moron.... Trump made 2 requests in that phone call regarding Ukraine's cooperation in investigating:
> 
> 1) _"I would like you to find out what happened with this whole situation with Ukraine, they say Crowdstrike... I guess you have one of your wealthy people... The server, they say Ukraine has it. There are a lot of things that went on, the whole situation. I think you're surrounding yourself with some of the same people. I would like to have the Attorney General call you or your people and I would like you to get to the bottom of it. As you saw yesterday, that whole nonsense ended with a very poor performance by a man named Robert Mueller, an incompetent performance, but they say a lot of it started with Ukraine. Whatever you can do, it's very important that you do it if that's possible."_
> 
> 2) _"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it..."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The idea that Trump can't make a request of a foreign leader is moronic.  Please quote the text of the treaty that says he can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is saying s president can't make requests to foreign leaders, ya fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What IS being said is that Trump can't point to this treaty as authority for him to do so since he didn't follow the treaty's requirements. Meaning this treaty has absolutely nothing to do with his requests to Zelensky to investigate CrowdStrike/DNC server or Biden. Requests, by the way, that I had to spell out for you because* you're such a yuge fucking moron, you didn't even know Trump made any requests.*
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron, fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> And while a president can make requests upon other foreign leaders, they can't do so if it violates U.S. law. And trump violated U.S. law when he solicited a foreign national to contribute to his campaign by investigating a political rival.
> 
> Lock him up!
Click to expand...


No one is saying s president can't make requests to foreign leaders, ya fucking moron."

That's exactly what they're saying, shit for brains.  They claim it's illegal to request a foreign government help with an investigation into American persons overseas.  The treaty shows that claim is a flat out lie.

Also, It's not a campaign donation, and Trump didn't break any law.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> It makes no difference if Barr knew about the call. What matters is that Barr was not investigating Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, Loretta Lynch was not investigating Quid Pro Joe, Hunter, nor CIA "fixer" Eric Ciaramella. Now why is that?
> 
> Can you say "most corrupt AG in history?"
> 
> You know you're fucked, right hack? You grasp that the whole thing exploded in your corrupt face, doncha?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, that must explain why Trump is facing impeachment and potential criminal charges for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national, while Lynch is old news.
Click to expand...

We all know the reason:  it's because Democrats are deranged moon-bats who have been wanting to impeach Trump since the day elected, especially the so-called "whistleblower."


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gutless Dem clowns do something about it DO IT impeach Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Figures you nut jobs would call fof his impeachment before the hearings are over. Of course, that reveals how nervous you are about what's coming out that you want him impeached before it does.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Say Comrade, this concept that Schitt and the Stalinist thugs in the house are working off of, that a man is guilty THEN you find out what he is guilty of, where did that originate?
> 
> It sure isn't American or part of common law...
> 
> View attachment 288964
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fruitcake, if trump were presumed to be guilty, there would be no hearings now or possible trial coming up.
> 
> Like I always say, you rightards are dumber than shit.
Click to expand...

This isn't a "hearing."   It's a show trial.


----------



## BluesLegend

bripat9643 said:


> This isn't a "hearing."   It's a show trial.



Its not a trial, that implies that what they are doing is lawful. Lawless scheming Democrats attempting a coup will be obliterated the polls. They don't realize how fed up with their BS we are.

Rot in hell Dems.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> FAUX is still claiming that Mueller found evidence of collusion.


Poor, deranged fucking moron. Now you're reduced to lying. Not only did I never say what you just falsely ascribed to me .... I said Mueller exonerated  Trump of collusion....


Faun said:


> Not this Liberal. I always said I would wait for the report to come out to render a judgement; and I did. *And when the report came out, I said he's not guilty.*


... emphasis added to highlight your lie. And given you're now also a proven liar, you shall henceforth be known as...

*Lying fucking moron.*


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dayum, you're such a fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you can't name it.
> 
> Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> No, fucking moron, I can easily name it. I just can't believe you're an even bigger fucking moron than I already thought by asking such a fucking moronic question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... fucking moron.... Trump made 2 requests in that phone call regarding Ukraine's cooperation in investigating:
> 
> 1) _"I would like you to find out what happened with this whole situation with Ukraine, they say Crowdstrike... I guess you have one of your wealthy people... The server, they say Ukraine has it. There are a lot of things that went on, the whole situation. I think you're surrounding yourself with some of the same people. I would like to have the Attorney General call you or your people and I would like you to get to the bottom of it. As you saw yesterday, that whole nonsense ended with a very poor performance by a man named Robert Mueller, an incompetent performance, but they say a lot of it started with Ukraine. Whatever you can do, it's very important that you do it if that's possible."_
> 
> 2) _"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it..."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The idea that Trump can't make a request of a foreign leader is moronic.  Please quote the text of the treaty that says he can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is saying s president can't make requests to foreign leaders, ya fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What IS being said is that Trump can't point to this treaty as authority for him to do so since he didn't follow the treaty's requirements. Meaning this treaty has absolutely nothing to do with his requests to Zelensky to investigate CrowdStrike/DNC server or Biden. Requests, by the way, that I had to spell out for you because* you're such a yuge fucking moron, you didn't even know Trump made any requests.*
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron, fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> And while a president can make requests upon other foreign leaders, they can't do so if it violates U.S. law. And trump violated U.S. law when he solicited a foreign national to contribute to his campaign by investigating a political rival.
> 
> Lock him up!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is saying s president can't make requests to foreign leaders, ya fucking moron."
> 
> That's exactly what they're saying, shit for brains.  They claim it's illegal to request a foreign government help with an investigation into American persons overseas.  The treaty shows that claim is a flat out lie.
> 
> Also, It's not a campaign donation, and Trump didn't break any law.
Click to expand...

No, ya lying fucking moron, no one is saying Trump can't make requests to foreign leaders. The claim is not that it's illegal to ask a foreign leader to investigate an American person overseas.

That you *think* that is what this is about only serves to exemplify just how big of a lying fucking moron you really are.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> It makes no difference if Barr knew about the call. What matters is that Barr was not investigating Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, Loretta Lynch was not investigating Quid Pro Joe, Hunter, nor CIA "fixer" Eric Ciaramella. Now why is that?
> 
> Can you say "most corrupt AG in history?"
> 
> You know you're fucked, right hack? You grasp that the whole thing exploded in your corrupt face, doncha?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, that must explain why Trump is facing impeachment and potential criminal charges for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national, while Lynch is old news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know the reason:  it's because Democrats are deranged moon-bats who have been wanting to impeach Trump since the day elected, especially the so-called "whistleblower."
Click to expand...

LOL

Drools the USMB lying fucking moron.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gutless Dem clowns do something about it DO IT impeach Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Figures you nut jobs would call fof his impeachment before the hearings are over. Of course, that reveals how nervous you are about what's coming out that you want him impeached before it does.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Say Comrade, this concept that Schitt and the Stalinist thugs in the house are working off of, that a man is guilty THEN you find out what he is guilty of, where did that originate?
> 
> It sure isn't American or part of common law...
> 
> View attachment 288964
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fruitcake, if trump were presumed to be guilty, there would be no hearings now or possible trial coming up.
> 
> Like I always say, you rightards are dumber than shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn't a "hearing."   It's a show trial.
Click to expand...

Insists a proven lying fucking moron.


----------



## Faun

BluesLegend said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a "hearing."   It's a show trial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a trial, that implies that what they are doing is lawful. Lawless scheming Democrats attempting a coup will be obliterated the polls. They don't realize how fed up with their BS we are.
> 
> Rot in hell Dems.
Click to expand...


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you can't name it.
> 
> Thanks for playing.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> No, fucking moron, I can easily name it. I just can't believe you're an even bigger fucking moron than I already thought by asking such a fucking moronic question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... fucking moron.... Trump made 2 requests in that phone call regarding Ukraine's cooperation in investigating:
> 
> 1) _"I would like you to find out what happened with this whole situation with Ukraine, they say Crowdstrike... I guess you have one of your wealthy people... The server, they say Ukraine has it. There are a lot of things that went on, the whole situation. I think you're surrounding yourself with some of the same people. I would like to have the Attorney General call you or your people and I would like you to get to the bottom of it. As you saw yesterday, that whole nonsense ended with a very poor performance by a man named Robert Mueller, an incompetent performance, but they say a lot of it started with Ukraine. Whatever you can do, it's very important that you do it if that's possible."_
> 
> 2) _"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it..."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The idea that Trump can't make a request of a foreign leader is moronic.  Please quote the text of the treaty that says he can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is saying s president can't make requests to foreign leaders, ya fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What IS being said is that Trump can't point to this treaty as authority for him to do so since he didn't follow the treaty's requirements. Meaning this treaty has absolutely nothing to do with his requests to Zelensky to investigate CrowdStrike/DNC server or Biden. Requests, by the way, that I had to spell out for you because* you're such a yuge fucking moron, you didn't even know Trump made any requests.*
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron, fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> And while a president can make requests upon other foreign leaders, they can't do so if it violates U.S. law. And trump violated U.S. law when he solicited a foreign national to contribute to his campaign by investigating a political rival.
> 
> Lock him up!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is saying s president can't make requests to foreign leaders, ya fucking moron."
> 
> That's exactly what they're saying, shit for brains.  They claim it's illegal to request a foreign government help with an investigation into American persons overseas.  The treaty shows that claim is a flat out lie.
> 
> Also, It's not a campaign donation, and Trump didn't break any law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, ya lying fucking moron, no one is saying Trump can't make requests to foreign leaders. The claim is not that it's illegal to ask a foreign leader to investigate an American person overseas.
> 
> That you *think* that is what this is about only serves to exemplify just how big of a lying fucking moron you really are.
Click to expand...

That is what they are saying.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> It makes no difference if Barr knew about the call. What matters is that Barr was not investigating Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, Loretta Lynch was not investigating Quid Pro Joe, Hunter, nor CIA "fixer" Eric Ciaramella. Now why is that?
> 
> Can you say "most corrupt AG in history?"
> 
> You know you're fucked, right hack? You grasp that the whole thing exploded in your corrupt face, doncha?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, that must explain why Trump is facing impeachment and potential criminal charges for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national, while Lynch is old news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know the reason:  it's because Democrats are deranged moon-bats who have been wanting to impeach Trump since the day elected, especially the so-called "whistleblower."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Drools the USMB lying fucking moron.
Click to expand...

It's true, in other words.


----------



## mascale

The Treaty is in fact specific to international law enforcement--agreement between nations for assistance.  The good news is that the memory and fact-challenged old man President is not the authorized office for making the request.  Per Lawful US Ratification, USA and Kiev agree that the Central Authorities are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Justice Minister.  The specificity is that only those two offices are empowered:  Even to communicate about the covered matters.  Anyone surmises that lawful and legal procedures in both nations are intended.

The talking voices under the mattress in the Lincoln Bedroom--which apparently the Office of The President reports to the Ukraine leader as basis for the investigation request--are not authorized, nor is the President, allegedly hearing them.  "People talking" is the justification used in the phone call, no specifics of any relevant department or agency.

That claim could be taken to The Hague:  That the President is bound to not request an investigation of a US national, under the terms of the Treaty.  The claim could be taken to the US Supreme Court.  The subject is more likely to come up this year in formal Impeachment Articles.

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(Matters then go to Senate for Trial--essentially a show and try--and via the votes of the Senators.)


----------



## bripat9643

mascale said:


> The Treaty is in fact specific to international law enforcement--agreement between nations for assistance.  The good news is that the memory and fact-challenged old man President is not the authorized office for making the request.  Per Lawful US Ratification, USA and Kiev agree that the Central Authorities are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Justice Minister.  The specificity is that only those two offices are empowered:  Even to communicate about the covered matters.  Anyone surmises that lawful and legal procedures in both nations are intended.



Sorry, douchebag, but it doesn't say that Trump can't make a request personally to the president of Ukraine.  That's a TDS fantasy.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> No, fucking moron, I can easily name it. I just can't believe you're an even bigger fucking moron than I already thought by asking such a fucking moronic question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... fucking moron.... Trump made 2 requests in that phone call regarding Ukraine's cooperation in investigating:
> 
> 1) _"I would like you to find out what happened with this whole situation with Ukraine, they say Crowdstrike... I guess you have one of your wealthy people... The server, they say Ukraine has it. There are a lot of things that went on, the whole situation. I think you're surrounding yourself with some of the same people. I would like to have the Attorney General call you or your people and I would like you to get to the bottom of it. As you saw yesterday, that whole nonsense ended with a very poor performance by a man named Robert Mueller, an incompetent performance, but they say a lot of it started with Ukraine. Whatever you can do, it's very important that you do it if that's possible."_
> 
> 2) _"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it..."_
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that Trump can't make a request of a foreign leader is moronic.  Please quote the text of the treaty that says he can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is saying s president can't make requests to foreign leaders, ya fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What IS being said is that Trump can't point to this treaty as authority for him to do so since he didn't follow the treaty's requirements. Meaning this treaty has absolutely nothing to do with his requests to Zelensky to investigate CrowdStrike/DNC server or Biden. Requests, by the way, that I had to spell out for you because* you're such a yuge fucking moron, you didn't even know Trump made any requests.*
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron, fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> And while a president can make requests upon other foreign leaders, they can't do so if it violates U.S. law. And trump violated U.S. law when he solicited a foreign national to contribute to his campaign by investigating a political rival.
> 
> Lock him up!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is saying s president can't make requests to foreign leaders, ya fucking moron."
> 
> That's exactly what they're saying, shit for brains.  They claim it's illegal to request a foreign government help with an investigation into American persons overseas.  The treaty shows that claim is a flat out lie.
> 
> Also, It's not a campaign donation, and Trump didn't break any law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, ya lying fucking moron, no one is saying Trump can't make requests to foreign leaders. The claim is not that it's illegal to ask a foreign leader to investigate an American person overseas.
> 
> That you *think* that is what this is about only serves to exemplify just how big of a lying fucking moron you really are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is what they are saying.
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> It makes no difference if Barr knew about the call. What matters is that Barr was not investigating Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, Loretta Lynch was not investigating Quid Pro Joe, Hunter, nor CIA "fixer" Eric Ciaramella. Now why is that?
> 
> Can you say "most corrupt AG in history?"
> 
> You know you're fucked, right hack? You grasp that the whole thing exploded in your corrupt face, doncha?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, that must explain why Trump is facing impeachment and potential criminal charges for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national, while Lynch is old news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know the reason:  it's because Democrats are deranged moon-bats who have been wanting to impeach Trump since the day elected, especially the so-called "whistleblower."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Drools the USMB lying fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's true, in other words.
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Treaty is in fact specific to international law enforcement--agreement between nations for assistance.  The good news is that the memory and fact-challenged old man President is not the authorized office for making the request.  Per Lawful US Ratification, USA and Kiev agree that the Central Authorities are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Justice Minister.  The specificity is that only those two offices are empowered:  Even to communicate about the covered matters.  Anyone surmises that lawful and legal procedures in both nations are intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, douchebag, but it doesn't say that Trump can't make a request personally to the president of Ukraine.  That's a TDS fantasy.
Click to expand...

Lying fucking moron, that treaty authorizes the Attorney General to make such requests with Ukraine, not the president. That doesn't mean Trump still can't make requests to Ukraine, he can ... he just can't do it under the jurisdiction of that treaty unless the Attorney General designates the president to do so -- which Barr did not do.

You would understand this if you weren't such a lying fucking moron.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Treaty is in fact specific to international law enforcement--agreement between nations for assistance.  The good news is that the memory and fact-challenged old man President is not the authorized office for making the request.  Per Lawful US Ratification, USA and Kiev agree that the Central Authorities are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Justice Minister.  The specificity is that only those two offices are empowered:  Even to communicate about the covered matters.  Anyone surmises that lawful and legal procedures in both nations are intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, douchebag, but it doesn't say that Trump can't make a request personally to the president of Ukraine.  That's a TDS fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, that treaty authorizes the Attorney General to make such requests with Ukraine, not the president. That doesn't mean Trump still can't make requests to Ukraine, he can ... he just can't do it under the jurisdiction of that treaty unless the Attorney General designates the president to do so -- which Barr did not do.
> 
> You would understand this if you weren't such a lying fucking moron.
Click to expand...

I do understand it, moron.  The President doesn't need to be authorized to make a personal Request to the President of Ukraine, period.  All that treaty does is make it against the rules for other government officials to make such a request.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gutless Dem clowns do something about it DO IT impeach Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Figures you nut jobs would call fof his impeachment before the hearings are over. Of course, that reveals how nervous you are about what's coming out that you want him impeached before it does.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Say Comrade, this concept that Schitt and the Stalinist thugs in the house are working off of, that a man is guilty THEN you find out what he is guilty of, where did that originate?
> 
> It sure isn't American or part of common law...
> 
> View attachment 288964
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fruitcake, if trump were presumed to be guilty, there would be no hearings now or possible trial coming up.
> 
> Like I always say, you rightards are dumber than shit.
Click to expand...


Or an impeachment.

Oh, wait.

You fucking Stalinists pervert everything that it is to be American.

Do the hate sites pay you? Seriously?


----------



## Uncensored2008

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> It makes no difference if Barr knew about the call. What matters is that Barr was not investigating Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, Loretta Lynch was not investigating Quid Pro Joe, Hunter, nor CIA "fixer" Eric Ciaramella. Now why is that?
> 
> Can you say "most corrupt AG in history?"
> 
> You know you're fucked, right hack? You grasp that the whole thing exploded in your corrupt face, doncha?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, that must explain why Trump is facing impeachment and potential criminal charges for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national, while Lynch is old news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know the reason:  it's because Democrats are deranged moon-bats who have been wanting to impeach Trump since the day elected, especially the so-called "whistleblower."
Click to expand...


Now that we know that Eric Fucking Ciaramella is the mole, the democrats are fucked. It's about on the level of Chuck Schumer filing a complaint...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Insists a proven lying fucking moron.



What did you insist on, fawn?


----------



## Uncensored2008

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gutless Dem clowns do something about it DO IT impeach Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Figures you nut jobs would call fof his impeachment before the hearings are over. Of course, that reveals how nervous you are about what's coming out that you want him impeached before it does.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Say Comrade, this concept that Schitt and the Stalinist thugs in the house are working off of, that a man is guilty THEN you find out what he is guilty of, where did that originate?
> 
> It sure isn't American or part of common law...
> 
> View attachment 288964
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fruitcake, if trump were presumed to be guilty, there would be no hearings now or possible trial coming up.
> 
> Like I always say, you rightards are dumber than shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn't a "hearing."   It's a show trial.
Click to expand...


It's a Soviet Star Chamber, right out of a Stalinist Show Trial.

The democrats are Stalinists - fact.


----------



## mascale

The more likely lawful is partially Faun posted, the bold part.

"Lying fucking moron, *that treaty authorizes the Attorney General to make such requests with Ukraine, not the president. That doesn't mean Trump still can't make requests to Ukraine, he can ... he just can't do it under the jurisdiction of that treaty* unless the Attorney General designates the president to do so -- which Barr did not do."

There are two clauses in Article 2 of the treaty that are germane.  Like posted, The offices of the US Attorney General, and the Ukraine Justice Minister:  Are designated, and pursuant to rules in each nation pursuant to each office.  Clause 2.4 designates only Communication between the two named offices.

Anyone guesses the specificity goes to the matter of not being able to use the treaty for  political purposes, specifically also condemned in the Treaty.  The problem of the talking voices, under the mattress in the Lincoln Bedroom--specifically blaming everything on Vice President Biden:  Was prohibited already, and even from the start.

Prima Facie, anything outside of Article 2 is political interference, and so not covered in the Treaty.

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(Have Big Shovel, Stir up anthill:  Specifically!)


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Treaty is in fact specific to international law enforcement--agreement between nations for assistance.  The good news is that the memory and fact-challenged old man President is not the authorized office for making the request.  Per Lawful US Ratification, USA and Kiev agree that the Central Authorities are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Justice Minister.  The specificity is that only those two offices are empowered:  Even to communicate about the covered matters.  Anyone surmises that lawful and legal procedures in both nations are intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, douchebag, but it doesn't say that Trump can't make a request personally to the president of Ukraine.  That's a TDS fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, that treaty authorizes the Attorney General to make such requests with Ukraine, not the president. That doesn't mean Trump still can't make requests to Ukraine, he can ... he just can't do it under the jurisdiction of that treaty unless the Attorney General designates the president to do so -- which Barr did not do.
> 
> You would understand this if you weren't such a lying fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do understand it, moron.  The President doesn't need to be authorized to make a personal Request to the President of Ukraine, period.  All that treaty does is make it against the rules for other government officials to make such a request.
Click to expand...

Lying fucking moron, the treaty only authorizes the "central authority."

Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?

Ever??


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gutless Dem clowns do something about it DO IT impeach Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Figures you nut jobs would call fof his impeachment before the hearings are over. Of course, that reveals how nervous you are about what's coming out that you want him impeached before it does.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Say Comrade, this concept that Schitt and the Stalinist thugs in the house are working off of, that a man is guilty THEN you find out what he is guilty of, where did that originate?
> 
> It sure isn't American or part of common law...
> 
> View attachment 288964
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fruitcake, if trump were presumed to be guilty, there would be no hearings now or possible trial coming up.
> 
> Like I always say, you rightards are dumber than shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or an impeachment.
> 
> Oh, wait.
> 
> You fucking Stalinists pervert everything that it is to be American.
> 
> Do the hate sites pay you? Seriously?
Click to expand...

Fruitcake, impeachment is essentially an indictment. Trump's due process comes in the trial.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> It makes no difference if Barr knew about the call. What matters is that Barr was not investigating Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, Loretta Lynch was not investigating Quid Pro Joe, Hunter, nor CIA "fixer" Eric Ciaramella. Now why is that?
> 
> Can you say "most corrupt AG in history?"
> 
> You know you're fucked, right hack? You grasp that the whole thing exploded in your corrupt face, doncha?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, that must explain why Trump is facing impeachment and potential criminal charges for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national, while Lynch is old news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know the reason:  it's because Democrats are deranged moon-bats who have been wanting to impeach Trump since the day elected, especially the so-called "whistleblower."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that we know that Eric Fucking Ciaramella is the mole, the democrats are fucked. It's about on the level of Chuck Schumer filing a complaint...
Click to expand...

No, Fruitcake, you don't know that. That has not been confirmed.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insists a proven lying fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you insist on, fawn?
Click to expand...

Your cartoon starts with a lie -- no one was investigating Biden's son.

Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Treaty is in fact specific to international law enforcement--agreement between nations for assistance.  The good news is that the memory and fact-challenged old man President is not the authorized office for making the request.  Per Lawful US Ratification, USA and Kiev agree that the Central Authorities are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Justice Minister.  The specificity is that only those two offices are empowered:  Even to communicate about the covered matters.  Anyone surmises that lawful and legal procedures in both nations are intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, douchebag, but it doesn't say that Trump can't make a request personally to the president of Ukraine.  That's a TDS fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, that treaty authorizes the Attorney General to make such requests with Ukraine, not the president. That doesn't mean Trump still can't make requests to Ukraine, he can ... he just can't do it under the jurisdiction of that treaty unless the Attorney General designates the president to do so -- which Barr did not do.
> 
> You would understand this if you weren't such a lying fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do understand it, moron.  The President doesn't need to be authorized to make a personal Request to the President of Ukraine, period.  All that treaty does is make it against the rules for other government officials to make such a request.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, the treaty only authorizes the "central authority."
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??
Click to expand...

"Authorizes" can mean that it gives permission.  However, there's no reason to believe the Trump needed permission.  One thing it makes clear is that no law is broken when a US official requests help to investigate criminality of US citizens, which is what all you Piece of Schiff minions have claimed.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insists a proven lying fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you insist on, fawn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your cartoon starts with a lie -- no one was investigating Biden's son.
> 
> Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
Click to expand...

You keep peddling this lie even thought it as been debunked multiple times.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Treaty specifies the participants to the request, designated officials in the law of both nations.  The Trump office released the parody/paraphrased transcript on its own.  It created the Treaty Violation all by itself, and with 25 others listening in:  Just in the United States alone!  The call is an outlaw violation.  White House ponied up the violation on its own.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Kurdish babies already left for munching, already subsequent the phone call!)
> 
> 
> 
> "It specifies the participants to the request, designated officials in the law of both nations?"  What the fuck does that mean?  What kind of "request?"  What does "specifies" mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, it means Trump didn't comply with the required protocol of the treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What treaty protocol?  Please quote the text.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> [The treaty outlines its purpose is for either country to request help from the other in an ongoing investigation, proceeding, or prosection and requires the requesting country to name the authority of such.
> 
> There was no investigation into CrowdStrike or Joe Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  How do you know that?  Duhram is investigating how the whole "Russia! Russia! Russia!"  Crowdstrike is part of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse for Trump, requests are to be made between the two countries designated central authorities, *not between presidents.* The central authority for the U.S. is our Attorney General or whomever the Attorney General designates.  The central authority for Ukraine is their Ministry of Justice and their office of Prosecutor General.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does the treaty prevent Trump making a direct request?  If so, please quote the text where it does, fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The treaty states requests are to be made between the respective central authorities. That was not done. The treaty states the request shall name the authority of the investigation, proceeding or prosecution.  There were no investigations, proceedings or prosecutions.
> 
> The link to this was posted in the OP. That you couldn't see it without help is yet more testament to you being a fucking moron.
> 
> View attachment 288972
> View attachment 288971
Click to expand...


From the section you elided:





The treaty obligates each party to help the other.  It doesn't limit requests in any way.  It only specifies the conditions under which one party is obligated to assist the other.

What this proves, of course, is that you're a lying douchebag.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gutless Dem clowns do something about it DO IT impeach Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Figures you nut jobs would call fof his impeachment before the hearings are over. Of course, that reveals how nervous you are about what's coming out that you want him impeached before it does.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Say Comrade, this concept that Schitt and the Stalinist thugs in the house are working off of, that a man is guilty THEN you find out what he is guilty of, where did that originate?
> 
> It sure isn't American or part of common law...
> 
> View attachment 288964
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fruitcake, if trump were presumed to be guilty, there would be no hearings now or possible trial coming up.
> 
> Like I always say, you rightards are dumber than shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or an impeachment.
> 
> Oh, wait.
> 
> You fucking Stalinists pervert everything that it is to be American.
> 
> Do the hate sites pay you? Seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fruitcake, impeachment is essentially an indictment. Trump's due process comes in the trial.
Click to expand...

"Essentially" but not.  One thing is certain, nothing Schiff is doing can be called "due process," and it's all utterly unprecedented.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> It makes no difference if Barr knew about the call. What matters is that Barr was not investigating Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, Loretta Lynch was not investigating Quid Pro Joe, Hunter, nor CIA "fixer" Eric Ciaramella. Now why is that?
> 
> Can you say "most corrupt AG in history?"
> 
> You know you're fucked, right hack? You grasp that the whole thing exploded in your corrupt face, doncha?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, that must explain why Trump is facing impeachment and potential criminal charges for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national, while Lynch is old news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know the reason:  it's because Democrats are deranged moon-bats who have been wanting to impeach Trump since the day elected, especially the so-called "whistleblower."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that we know that Eric Fucking Ciaramella is the mole, the democrats are fucked. It's about on the level of Chuck Schumer filing a complaint...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Fruitcake, you don't know that. That has not been confirmed.
Click to expand...

Yes, we do know that.  Schiff's little kangaroo court is fucked.  Schiff will go down in history as the McCarthy of the 2010s


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

MeBelle said:


> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Law Enforcement Assistance and Cooperation Treaty with Ukraine specifies that the designated officials of the two nations are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Minister of Justice, (3.1.d.).  The treaty binds those two offices--and so the usual rules in both nations, regarding those offices:  In the Treaty.  So from the New York Times, about the phone--Barbarous Anti-American sentiment is apparently what the White House has documented.
> 
> "A Justice Department official said that Mr. Barr had no knowledge of the call until the director of national intelligence and the intelligence community’s inspector general sent the department the whistle-blower’s criminal referral late last month, and that Mr. Trump has not spoken with the attorney general “about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son.”
> 
> Political interference is not considered cause, stated in the Treaty provisions.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/106/cdoc/tdoc16/CDOC-106tdoc16.pdf
> 
> Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hatter waving takes on a new appearance.  "Banzai! Surprise!" Attack on the USA apparently is supported--or on Ukraine, or Crimea!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong treaty dummy.
> 
> Find the one signed by Clinton.
> 
> You'll hate it.
Click to expand...


  You're obviously not that far out of the loop......


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Treaty is in fact specific to international law enforcement--agreement between nations for assistance.  The good news is that the memory and fact-challenged old man President is not the authorized office for making the request.  Per Lawful US Ratification, USA and Kiev agree that the Central Authorities are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Justice Minister.  The specificity is that only those two offices are empowered:  Even to communicate about the covered matters.  Anyone surmises that lawful and legal procedures in both nations are intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, douchebag, but it doesn't say that Trump can't make a request personally to the president of Ukraine.  That's a TDS fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, that treaty authorizes the Attorney General to make such requests with Ukraine, not the president. That doesn't mean Trump still can't make requests to Ukraine, he can ... he just can't do it under the jurisdiction of that treaty unless the Attorney General designates the president to do so -- which Barr did not do.
> 
> You would understand this if you weren't such a lying fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do understand it, moron.  The President doesn't need to be authorized to make a personal Request to the President of Ukraine, period.  All that treaty does is make it against the rules for other government officials to make such a request.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, the treaty only authorizes the "central authority."
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Authorizes" can mean that it gives permission.  However, there's no reason to believe the Trump needed permission.  One thing it makes clear is that no law is broken when a US official requests help to investigate criminality of US citizens, which is what all you Piece of Schiff minions have claimed.
Click to expand...

The treaty names who is authorized. The Attorney General. 

That doesn't change just because you're a lying fucking moron.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insists a proven lying fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you insist on, fawn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your cartoon starts with a lie -- no one was investigating Biden's son.
> 
> Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep peddling this lie even thought it as been debunked multiple times.
Click to expand...

Nah, you're just a lying fucking moron. Want proof of that? You can't prove Hunter Biden was under investigation when Shokin was pushed into resigning. And you can't prove it because he wasn't.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, douchebag, but it doesn't say that Trump can't make a request personally to the president of Ukraine.  That's a TDS fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fucking moron, that treaty authorizes the Attorney General to make such requests with Ukraine, not the president. That doesn't mean Trump still can't make requests to Ukraine, he can ... he just can't do it under the jurisdiction of that treaty unless the Attorney General designates the president to do so -- which Barr did not do.
> 
> You would understand this if you weren't such a lying fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do understand it, moron.  The President doesn't need to be authorized to make a personal Request to the President of Ukraine, period.  All that treaty does is make it against the rules for other government officials to make such a request.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, the treaty only authorizes the "central authority."
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Authorizes" can mean that it gives permission.  However, there's no reason to believe the Trump needed permission.  One thing it makes clear is that no law is broken when a US official requests help to investigate criminality of US citizens, which is what all you Piece of Schiff minions have claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The treaty names who is authorized. The Attorney General.
> 
> That doesn't change just because you're a lying fucking moron.
Click to expand...

Yes, it names who is authorized to make requests that Ukraine must comply with.   Ukraine is free to ignore any other request, but nothing in the treaty makes other requests illegal.

I just made it clear that you're the lying moron.  You tried to put one over on forum members by omitting the crucial section of the document that defines what "authorized" means.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insists a proven lying fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you insist on, fawn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your cartoon starts with a lie -- no one was investigating Biden's son.
> 
> Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep peddling this lie even thought it as been debunked multiple times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're just a lying fucking moron. Want proof of that? You can't prove Hunter Biden was under investigation when Shokin was pushed into resigning. And you can't prove it because he wasn't.
Click to expand...

I don't believe anyone made that claim, moron.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Treaty specifies the participants to the request, designated officials in the law of both nations.  The Trump office released the parody/paraphrased transcript on its own.  It created the Treaty Violation all by itself, and with 25 others listening in:  Just in the United States alone!  The call is an outlaw violation.  White House ponied up the violation on its own.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Kurdish babies already left for munching, already subsequent the phone call!)
> 
> 
> 
> "It specifies the participants to the request, designated officials in the law of both nations?"  What the fuck does that mean?  What kind of "request?"  What does "specifies" mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking moron, it means Trump didn't comply with the required protocol of the treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What treaty protocol?  Please quote the text.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> [The treaty outlines its purpose is for either country to request help from the other in an ongoing investigation, proceeding, or prosection and requires the requesting country to name the authority of such.
> 
> There was no investigation into CrowdStrike or Joe Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  How do you know that?  Duhram is investigating how the whole "Russia! Russia! Russia!"  Crowdstrike is part of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse for Trump, requests are to be made between the two countries designated central authorities, *not between presidents.* The central authority for the U.S. is our Attorney General or whomever the Attorney General designates.  The central authority for Ukraine is their Ministry of Justice and their office of Prosecutor General.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does the treaty prevent Trump making a direct request?  If so, please quote the text where it does, fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The treaty states requests are to be made between the respective central authorities. That was not done. The treaty states the request shall name the authority of the investigation, proceeding or prosecution.  There were no investigations, proceedings or prosecutions.
> 
> The link to this was posted in the OP. That you couldn't see it without help is yet more testament to you being a fucking moron.
> 
> View attachment 288972
> View attachment 288971
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the section you elided:
> 
> View attachment 289166
> 
> The treaty obligates each party to help the other.  It doesn't limit requests in any way.  It only specifies the conditions under which one party is obligated to assist the other.
> 
> What this proves, of course, is that you're a lying douchebag.
Click to expand...

LOL 

Lying fucking moron.... obligated if the required protocols are met. 

Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?

Ever???


----------



## The Purge




----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Figures you nut jobs would call fof his impeachment before the hearings are over. Of course, that reveals how nervous you are about what's coming out that you want him impeached before it does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say Comrade, this concept that Schitt and the Stalinist thugs in the house are working off of, that a man is guilty THEN you find out what he is guilty of, where did that originate?
> 
> It sure isn't American or part of common law...
> 
> View attachment 288964
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fruitcake, if trump were presumed to be guilty, there would be no hearings now or possible trial coming up.
> 
> Like I always say, you rightards are dumber than shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or an impeachment.
> 
> Oh, wait.
> 
> You fucking Stalinists pervert everything that it is to be American.
> 
> Do the hate sites pay you? Seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fruitcake, impeachment is essentially an indictment. Trump's due process comes in the trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Essentially" but not.  One thing is certain, nothing Schiff is doing can be called "due process," and it's all utterly unprecedented.
Click to expand...

"Essentially" as in the same thing with the exception that it's outside the Judiciary. Indictment is a formal criminal charge where due process grants a criminal trial; while impeachment is a formal procedural charge where due process grants a procedural trial.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, Loretta Lynch was not investigating Quid Pro Joe, Hunter, nor CIA "fixer" Eric Ciaramella. Now why is that?
> 
> Can you say "most corrupt AG in history?"
> 
> You know you're fucked, right hack? You grasp that the whole thing exploded in your corrupt face, doncha?
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, that must explain why Trump is facing impeachment and potential criminal charges for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national, while Lynch is old news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know the reason:  it's because Democrats are deranged moon-bats who have been wanting to impeach Trump since the day elected, especially the so-called "whistleblower."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that we know that Eric Fucking Ciaramella is the mole, the democrats are fucked. It's about on the level of Chuck Schumer filing a complaint...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Fruitcake, you don't know that. That has not been confirmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we do know that.  Schiff's little kangaroo court is fucked.  Schiff will go down in history as the McCarthy of the 2010s
Click to expand...


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say Comrade, this concept that Schitt and the Stalinist thugs in the house are working off of, that a man is guilty THEN you find out what he is guilty of, where did that originate?
> 
> It sure isn't American or part of common law...
> 
> View attachment 288964
> 
> 
> 
> Fruitcake, if trump were presumed to be guilty, there would be no hearings now or possible trial coming up.
> 
> Like I always say, you rightards are dumber than shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or an impeachment.
> 
> Oh, wait.
> 
> You fucking Stalinists pervert everything that it is to be American.
> 
> Do the hate sites pay you? Seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fruitcake, impeachment is essentially an indictment. Trump's due process comes in the trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Essentially" but not.  One thing is certain, nothing Schiff is doing can be called "due process," and it's all utterly unprecedented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Essentially" as in the same thing with the exception that it's outside the Judiciary. Indictment is a formal criminal charge where due process grants a criminal trial; while impeachment is a formal procedural charge where due process grants a procedural trial.
Click to expand...

So it's the same thing, only not. 

There is no due process in Schiff's kangaroo court.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fucking moron, that treaty authorizes the Attorney General to make such requests with Ukraine, not the president. That doesn't mean Trump still can't make requests to Ukraine, he can ... he just can't do it under the jurisdiction of that treaty unless the Attorney General designates the president to do so -- which Barr did not do.
> 
> You would understand this if you weren't such a lying fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> I do understand it, moron.  The President doesn't need to be authorized to make a personal Request to the President of Ukraine, period.  All that treaty does is make it against the rules for other government officials to make such a request.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, the treaty only authorizes the "central authority."
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Authorizes" can mean that it gives permission.  However, there's no reason to believe the Trump needed permission.  One thing it makes clear is that no law is broken when a US official requests help to investigate criminality of US citizens, which is what all you Piece of Schiff minions have claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The treaty names who is authorized. The Attorney General.
> 
> That doesn't change just because you're a lying fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it names who is authorized to make requests that Ukraine must comply with.   Ukraine is free to ignore any other request, but nothing in the treaty makes other requests illegal.
> 
> I just made it clear that you're the lying moron.  You tried to put one over on forum members by omitting the crucial section of the document that defines what "authorized" means.
Click to expand...

Lying fucking moron, the treaty authorizes no one else but the section I mentioned to make the request. 

It also requires the Attorney General to name the authority of an ongoing investigation, proceeding or prosecution for which the other country's assistance is requested. There was no such investigation, proceeding or prosecution.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fruitcake, if trump were presumed to be guilty, there would be no hearings now or possible trial coming up.
> 
> Like I always say, you rightards are dumber than shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or an impeachment.
> 
> Oh, wait.
> 
> You fucking Stalinists pervert everything that it is to be American.
> 
> Do the hate sites pay you? Seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fruitcake, impeachment is essentially an indictment. Trump's due process comes in the trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Essentially" but not.  One thing is certain, nothing Schiff is doing can be called "due process," and it's all utterly unprecedented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Essentially" as in the same thing with the exception that it's outside the Judiciary. Indictment is a formal criminal charge where due process grants a criminal trial; while impeachment is a formal procedural charge where due process grants a procedural trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's the same thing, only not.
> 
> There is no due process in Schiff's kangaroo court.
Click to expand...

There's been no trial yet, lying fucking moron. What part of that escapes your lying fucking moronicship?


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do understand it, moron.  The President doesn't need to be authorized to make a personal Request to the President of Ukraine, period.  All that treaty does is make it against the rules for other government officials to make such a request.
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fucking moron, the treaty only authorizes the "central authority."
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Authorizes" can mean that it gives permission.  However, there's no reason to believe the Trump needed permission.  One thing it makes clear is that no law is broken when a US official requests help to investigate criminality of US citizens, which is what all you Piece of Schiff minions have claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The treaty names who is authorized. The Attorney General.
> 
> That doesn't change just because you're a lying fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it names who is authorized to make requests that Ukraine must comply with.   Ukraine is free to ignore any other request, but nothing in the treaty makes other requests illegal.
> 
> I just made it clear that you're the lying moron.  You tried to put one over on forum members by omitting the crucial section of the document that defines what "authorized" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, the treaty authorizes no one else but the section I mentioned to make the request.
> 
> It also requires the Attorney General to name the authority of an ongoing investigation, proceeding or prosecution for which the other country's assistance is requested. There was no such investigation, proceeding or prosecution.
Click to expand...

ROFL!  I just explained to you the meaning of the term "authorize," and you ignore it.

They are "authorized" to make a request that the government of Ukraine must comply with.  Otherwise the government of Ukraine can ignore it.  However, it's not illegal for any other person to make such a request.  Trump was operating under the terms of the treaty by directing Barr to contact the government of Ukraine.  That's why Schiff is no longer pursuing the "quid pro quo" line of attack.   I realizes that will go nowhere.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or an impeachment.
> 
> Oh, wait.
> 
> You fucking Stalinists pervert everything that it is to be American.
> 
> Do the hate sites pay you? Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> Fruitcake, impeachment is essentially an indictment. Trump's due process comes in the trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Essentially" but not.  One thing is certain, nothing Schiff is doing can be called "due process," and it's all utterly unprecedented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Essentially" as in the same thing with the exception that it's outside the Judiciary. Indictment is a formal criminal charge where due process grants a criminal trial; while impeachment is a formal procedural charge where due process grants a procedural trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's the same thing, only not.
> 
> There is no due process in Schiff's kangaroo court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's been no trial yet, lying fucking moron. What part of that escapes your lying fucking moronicship?
Click to expand...

You already admitted it's not the same thing.  The fact that Trump isn't getting due process couldn't be more obvious.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insists a proven lying fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you insist on, fawn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your cartoon starts with a lie -- no one was investigating Biden's son.
> 
> Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep peddling this lie even thought it as been debunked multiple times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're just a lying fucking moron. Want proof of that? You can't prove Hunter Biden was under investigation when Shokin was pushed into resigning. And you can't prove it because he wasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe anyone made that claim, moron.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Lying fucking moron, Fruitcake posted it... 



 


*And YOU marked it a 'winner'.*

You literally hit 'winner' on a post you just doubted exists. That's how big of a lying fucking moron you are.


----------



## idb

Uncensored2008 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> It makes no difference if Barr knew about the call. What matters is that Barr was not investigating Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, Loretta Lynch was not investigating Quid Pro Joe, Hunter, nor CIA "fixer" Eric Ciaramella. Now why is that?
> 
> Can you say "most corrupt AG in history?"
> 
> You know you're fucked, right hack? You grasp that the whole thing exploded in your corrupt face, doncha?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, that must explain why Trump is facing impeachment and potential criminal charges for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national, while Lynch is old news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know the reason:  it's because Democrats are deranged moon-bats who have been wanting to impeach Trump since the day elected, especially the so-called "whistleblower."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that we know that Eric Fucking Ciaramella is the mole, the democrats are fucked. It's about on the level of Chuck Schumer filing a complaint...
Click to expand...

The identity of the whistle blower or his evidence no longer matters.
The investigation has moved on well past him.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you insist on, fawn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your cartoon starts with a lie -- no one was investigating Biden's son.
> 
> Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep peddling this lie even thought it as been debunked multiple times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're just a lying fucking moron. Want proof of that? You can't prove Hunter Biden was under investigation when Shokin was pushed into resigning. And you can't prove it because he wasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe anyone made that claim, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Lying fucking moron, Fruitcake posted it...
> 
> View attachment 289170
> 
> 
> *And YOU marked it a 'winner'.*
> 
> You literally hit 'winner' on a post you just doubted exists. That's how big of a lying fucking moron you are.
Click to expand...

I can't even follow this argument any more.  What "lie" am I posting?


----------



## bripat9643

idb said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> It makes no difference if Barr knew about the call. What matters is that Barr was not investigating Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, Loretta Lynch was not investigating Quid Pro Joe, Hunter, nor CIA "fixer" Eric Ciaramella. Now why is that?
> 
> Can you say "most corrupt AG in history?"
> 
> You know you're fucked, right hack? You grasp that the whole thing exploded in your corrupt face, doncha?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, that must explain why Trump is facing impeachment and potential criminal charges for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national, while Lynch is old news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know the reason:  it's because Democrats are deranged moon-bats who have been wanting to impeach Trump since the day elected, especially the so-called "whistleblower."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that we know that Eric Fucking Ciaramella is the mole, the democrats are fucked. It's about on the level of Chuck Schumer filing a complaint...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The identity of the whistle blower or his evidence no longer matters.
> The investigation has moved on well past him.
Click to expand...

ROFL!  We all know it matters, and he will certainly have to testify in the Senate.


----------



## idb

bripat9643 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, Loretta Lynch was not investigating Quid Pro Joe, Hunter, nor CIA "fixer" Eric Ciaramella. Now why is that?
> 
> Can you say "most corrupt AG in history?"
> 
> You know you're fucked, right hack? You grasp that the whole thing exploded in your corrupt face, doncha?
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, that must explain why Trump is facing impeachment and potential criminal charges for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national, while Lynch is old news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know the reason:  it's because Democrats are deranged moon-bats who have been wanting to impeach Trump since the day elected, especially the so-called "whistleblower."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that we know that Eric Fucking Ciaramella is the mole, the democrats are fucked. It's about on the level of Chuck Schumer filing a complaint...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The identity of the whistle blower or his evidence no longer matters.
> The investigation has moved on well past him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  We all know it matters, and he will certainly have to testify in the Senate.
Click to expand...

No...it doesn't matter and I'm sure the Senate will be much more interested in testimony from all the witnesses with firsthand knowledge of the President's actions.


----------



## bripat9643

idb said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, that must explain why Trump is facing impeachment and potential criminal charges for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national, while Lynch is old news.
> 
> 
> 
> We all know the reason:  it's because Democrats are deranged moon-bats who have been wanting to impeach Trump since the day elected, especially the so-called "whistleblower."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that we know that Eric Fucking Ciaramella is the mole, the democrats are fucked. It's about on the level of Chuck Schumer filing a complaint...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The identity of the whistle blower or his evidence no longer matters.
> The investigation has moved on well past him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  We all know it matters, and he will certainly have to testify in the Senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...it doesn't matter and I'm sure the Senate will be much more interested in testimony from all the witnesses with firsthand knowledge of the President's actions.
Click to expand...

If it doesn't matter, then why are Schiff ass kissing turds like you trying so hard to get everyone to ignore him?

The Senate is going to rake the so-called "whistleblower" over the coals.  For a least a week we will be regaled with all the evidence that he hates Trump and that he has been conspiring for three years stage a coup against him.  

Schiff will also have his time in the hot seat.  He won't be coming back to the House next year.


----------



## idb

bripat9643 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know the reason:  it's because Democrats are deranged moon-bats who have been wanting to impeach Trump since the day elected, especially the so-called "whistleblower."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we know that Eric Fucking Ciaramella is the mole, the democrats are fucked. It's about on the level of Chuck Schumer filing a complaint...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The identity of the whistle blower or his evidence no longer matters.
> The investigation has moved on well past him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  We all know it matters, and he will certainly have to testify in the Senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...it doesn't matter and I'm sure the Senate will be much more interested in testimony from all the witnesses with firsthand knowledge of the President's actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it doesn't matter, then why are Schiff ass kissing turds like you trying so hard to get everyone to ignore him?
> 
> The Senate is going to rake the so-called "whistleblower" over the coals.  For a least a week we will be regaled with all the evidence that he hates Trump and that he has been conspiring for three years stage a coup against him.
> 
> Schiff will also have his time in the hot seat.  He won't be coming back to the House next year.
Click to expand...

So...what does it matter if the whistleblower is the biggest Trump-hating Communist in the universe?
The enquiry is proceeding to uncover actual testimony from first-hand witnesses.
The whistleblower is no longer relevant to the process.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fucking moron, the treaty only authorizes the "central authority."
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??
> 
> 
> 
> "Authorizes" can mean that it gives permission.  However, there's no reason to believe the Trump needed permission.  One thing it makes clear is that no law is broken when a US official requests help to investigate criminality of US citizens, which is what all you Piece of Schiff minions have claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The treaty names who is authorized. The Attorney General.
> 
> That doesn't change just because you're a lying fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it names who is authorized to make requests that Ukraine must comply with.   Ukraine is free to ignore any other request, but nothing in the treaty makes other requests illegal.
> 
> I just made it clear that you're the lying moron.  You tried to put one over on forum members by omitting the crucial section of the document that defines what "authorized" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, the treaty authorizes no one else but the section I mentioned to make the request.
> 
> It also requires the Attorney General to name the authority of an ongoing investigation, proceeding or prosecution for which the other country's assistance is requested. There was no such investigation, proceeding or prosecution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  I just explained to you the meaning of the term "authorize," and you ignore it.
> 
> They are "authorized" to make a request that the government of Ukraine must comply with.  Otherwise the government of Ukraine can ignore it.  However, it's not illegal for any other person to make such a request.  Trump was operating under the terms of the treaty by directing Barr to contact the government of Ukraine.  That's why Schiff is no longer pursuing the "quid pro quo" line of attack.   I realizes that will go nowhere.
Click to expand...

Lying fucking moron, YOU posted...

_The contracting states shall provide mutual assistance, *in accordance with the provisions of this treaty*, in connection with the investigation, prosecution, and prevention of offenses, and in proceedings related to criminal matters._​
Emphasis added to highlight what a lying fucking moron you are.

_*"in accordance with the provisions of this treaty*_ includes the stated provision that our Attorney General, or someone the Attorney General designates, makes the reqest.

And he or she has to name our authority on the investigation, proceeding or prosecution with which we are requesting help -- which was non-existent in this case.

Are you ever not a lying fucking moron? 

Ever???

YOU posted that.


----------



## bripat9643

idb said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we know that Eric Fucking Ciaramella is the mole, the democrats are fucked. It's about on the level of Chuck Schumer filing a complaint...
> 
> 
> 
> The identity of the whistle blower or his evidence no longer matters.
> The investigation has moved on well past him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  We all know it matters, and he will certainly have to testify in the Senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...it doesn't matter and I'm sure the Senate will be much more interested in testimony from all the witnesses with firsthand knowledge of the President's actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it doesn't matter, then why are Schiff ass kissing turds like you trying so hard to get everyone to ignore him?
> 
> The Senate is going to rake the so-called "whistleblower" over the coals.  For a least a week we will be regaled with all the evidence that he hates Trump and that he has been conspiring for three years stage a coup against him.
> 
> Schiff will also have his time in the hot seat.  He won't be coming back to the House next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...what does it matter if the whistleblower is the biggest Trump-hating Communist in the universe?
> The enquiry is proceeding to uncover actual testimony from first-hand witnesses.
> The whistleblower is no longer relevant to the process.
Click to expand...

It means the basis for this whole thing is invalid, and that it's all based on a big lie.  

The "testimony" is nothing but pure opinion.  It's utterly worthless and pointless.  Schiff simply rounded up a bunch of people who hate Trump and then allowed them to vent their spleen.  There testimony is evidence of nothing other than them failing to understand their place in society.  Trump runs foreign policy, not them, and that's why they hate him.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fruitcake, impeachment is essentially an indictment. Trump's due process comes in the trial.
> 
> 
> 
> "Essentially" but not.  One thing is certain, nothing Schiff is doing can be called "due process," and it's all utterly unprecedented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Essentially" as in the same thing with the exception that it's outside the Judiciary. Indictment is a formal criminal charge where due process grants a criminal trial; while impeachment is a formal procedural charge where due process grants a procedural trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's the same thing, only not.
> 
> There is no due process in Schiff's kangaroo court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's been no trial yet, lying fucking moron. What part of that escapes your lying fucking moronicship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You already admitted it's not the same thing.  The fact that Trump isn't getting due process couldn't be more obvious.
Click to expand...

That's why I said, "essentially," ya lying fucking moron. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only difference is one is regarding legal matters while the other is political matters.

But since you want to harp on that difference, show where the Constitution grants due process to non-legal matters....


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Authorizes" can mean that it gives permission.  However, there's no reason to believe the Trump needed permission.  One thing it makes clear is that no law is broken when a US official requests help to investigate criminality of US citizens, which is what all you Piece of Schiff minions have claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> The treaty names who is authorized. The Attorney General.
> 
> That doesn't change just because you're a lying fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it names who is authorized to make requests that Ukraine must comply with.   Ukraine is free to ignore any other request, but nothing in the treaty makes other requests illegal.
> 
> I just made it clear that you're the lying moron.  You tried to put one over on forum members by omitting the crucial section of the document that defines what "authorized" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, the treaty authorizes no one else but the section I mentioned to make the request.
> 
> It also requires the Attorney General to name the authority of an ongoing investigation, proceeding or prosecution for which the other country's assistance is requested. There was no such investigation, proceeding or prosecution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  I just explained to you the meaning of the term "authorize," and you ignore it.
> 
> They are "authorized" to make a request that the government of Ukraine must comply with.  Otherwise the government of Ukraine can ignore it.  However, it's not illegal for any other person to make such a request.  Trump was operating under the terms of the treaty by directing Barr to contact the government of Ukraine.  That's why Schiff is no longer pursuing the "quid pro quo" line of attack.   I realizes that will go nowhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, YOU posted...
> 
> _The contracting states shall provide mutual assistance, *in accordance with the provisions of this treaty*, in connection with the investigation, prosecution, and prevention of offenses, and in proceedings related to criminal matters._​
> Emphasis added to highlight what a lying fucking moron you are.
> 
> _*"in accordance with the provisions of this treaty*_ includes the stated provision that our Attorney General, or someone the Attorney General designates, makes the reqest.
> 
> And he or she has to name our authority on the investigation, proceeding or prosecution with which we are requesting help -- which was non-existent in this case.
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> YOU posted that.
Click to expand...

I've already explained that three times, moron.  It doesn't mean that requests for assistance can't be made by other means.  All it means is that if want Ukraine to be obligate to comply with the request, you have to follow the procedure outlined in the treaty.

How many times does this have to be explained to you, shit for brains?


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your cartoon starts with a lie -- no one was investigating Biden's son.
> 
> Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep peddling this lie even thought it as been debunked multiple times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're just a lying fucking moron. Want proof of that? You can't prove Hunter Biden was under investigation when Shokin was pushed into resigning. And you can't prove it because he wasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe anyone made that claim, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Lying fucking moron, Fruitcake posted it...
> 
> View attachment 289170
> 
> 
> *And YOU marked it a 'winner'.*
> 
> You literally hit 'winner' on a post you just doubted exists. That's how big of a lying fucking moron you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't even follow this argument any more.  What "lie" am I posting?
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Are you ever not a lying fucking moron? 

Ever??


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Essentially" but not.  One thing is certain, nothing Schiff is doing can be called "due process," and it's all utterly unprecedented.
> 
> 
> 
> "Essentially" as in the same thing with the exception that it's outside the Judiciary. Indictment is a formal criminal charge where due process grants a criminal trial; while impeachment is a formal procedural charge where due process grants a procedural trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's the same thing, only not.
> 
> There is no due process in Schiff's kangaroo court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's been no trial yet, lying fucking moron. What part of that escapes your lying fucking moronicship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You already admitted it's not the same thing.  The fact that Trump isn't getting due process couldn't be more obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why I said, "essentially," ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only difference is one is regarding legal matters while the other is political matters.
> 
> But since you want to harp on that difference, show where the Constitution grants due process to non-legal matters....
Click to expand...

In other words, not the same thing.  On the one hand, you want us to believe that Schiff's kangaroo court is some kind of legal process observing due process, and on the other you want to take all the rules of due process and throw them out the window.  You can't have it both ways, turd.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep peddling this lie even thought it as been debunked multiple times.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you're just a lying fucking moron. Want proof of that? You can't prove Hunter Biden was under investigation when Shokin was pushed into resigning. And you can't prove it because he wasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe anyone made that claim, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Lying fucking moron, Fruitcake posted it...
> 
> View attachment 289170
> 
> 
> *And YOU marked it a 'winner'.*
> 
> You literally hit 'winner' on a post you just doubted exists. That's how big of a lying fucking moron you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't even follow this argument any more.  What "lie" am I posting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??
Click to expand...

I asked a question.  How can that be a lie?

You are such a fucking moron.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The treaty names who is authorized. The Attorney General.
> 
> That doesn't change just because you're a lying fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it names who is authorized to make requests that Ukraine must comply with.   Ukraine is free to ignore any other request, but nothing in the treaty makes other requests illegal.
> 
> I just made it clear that you're the lying moron.  You tried to put one over on forum members by omitting the crucial section of the document that defines what "authorized" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, the treaty authorizes no one else but the section I mentioned to make the request.
> 
> It also requires the Attorney General to name the authority of an ongoing investigation, proceeding or prosecution for which the other country's assistance is requested. There was no such investigation, proceeding or prosecution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  I just explained to you the meaning of the term "authorize," and you ignore it.
> 
> They are "authorized" to make a request that the government of Ukraine must comply with.  Otherwise the government of Ukraine can ignore it.  However, it's not illegal for any other person to make such a request.  Trump was operating under the terms of the treaty by directing Barr to contact the government of Ukraine.  That's why Schiff is no longer pursuing the "quid pro quo" line of attack.   I realizes that will go nowhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, YOU posted...
> 
> _The contracting states shall provide mutual assistance, *in accordance with the provisions of this treaty*, in connection with the investigation, prosecution, and prevention of offenses, and in proceedings related to criminal matters._​
> Emphasis added to highlight what a lying fucking moron you are.
> 
> _*"in accordance with the provisions of this treaty*_ includes the stated provision that our Attorney General, or someone the Attorney General designates, makes the reqest.
> 
> And he or she has to name our authority on the investigation, proceeding or prosecution with which we are requesting help -- which was non-existent in this case.
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> YOU posted that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've already explained that three times, moron.  It doesn't mean that requests for assistance can't be made by other means.  All it means is that if want Ukraine to be obligate to comply with the request, you have to follow the procedure outlined in the treaty.
> 
> How many times does this have to be explained to you, shit for brains?
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Lying fucking moron, one of the provisions of the treaty is that requests come from the central authority.

YOU posted, mutual assistance shall be provided _*"in accordance with the provisions of this treaty."*_

Now you're ignoring the very words YOU posted to falsely claim the provision stipulating the central authority shall make such requsts.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Essentially" as in the same thing with the exception that it's outside the Judiciary. Indictment is a formal criminal charge where due process grants a criminal trial; while impeachment is a formal procedural charge where due process grants a procedural trial.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's the same thing, only not.
> 
> There is no due process in Schiff's kangaroo court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's been no trial yet, lying fucking moron. What part of that escapes your lying fucking moronicship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You already admitted it's not the same thing.  The fact that Trump isn't getting due process couldn't be more obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why I said, "essentially," ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only difference is one is regarding legal matters while the other is political matters.
> 
> But since you want to harp on that difference, show where the Constitution grants due process to non-legal matters....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, not the same thing.  On the one hand, you want us to believe that Schiff's kangaroo court is some kind of legal process observing due process, and on the other you want to take all the rules of due process and throw them out the window.  You can't have it both ways, turd.
Click to expand...

You failed to address my question.... where does the Constitution afford due process on non-legal matters?


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's the same thing, only not.
> 
> There is no due process in Schiff's kangaroo court.
> 
> 
> 
> There's been no trial yet, lying fucking moron. What part of that escapes your lying fucking moronicship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You already admitted it's not the same thing.  The fact that Trump isn't getting due process couldn't be more obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why I said, "essentially," ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only difference is one is regarding legal matters while the other is political matters.
> 
> But since you want to harp on that difference, show where the Constitution grants due process to non-legal matters....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, not the same thing.  On the one hand, you want us to believe that Schiff's kangaroo court is some kind of legal process observing due process, and on the other you want to take all the rules of due process and throw them out the window.  You can't have it both ways, turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed to address my question.... where does the Constitution afford due process on non-legal matters?
Click to expand...

I'm done riding on this wheel of circular logic.  The Constitution doesn't prevent Piece of Schiff from conducting his kangaroo court.  That doesn't mean it's not a kangaroo court.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you're just a lying fucking moron. Want proof of that? You can't prove Hunter Biden was under investigation when Shokin was pushed into resigning. And you can't prove it because he wasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe anyone made that claim, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Lying fucking moron, Fruitcake posted it...
> 
> View attachment 289170
> 
> 
> *And YOU marked it a 'winner'.*
> 
> You literally hit 'winner' on a post you just doubted exists. That's how big of a lying fucking moron you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't even follow this argument any more.  What "lie" am I posting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked a question.  How can that be a lie?
> 
> You are such a fucking moron.
Click to expand...

Lying fucking moron,  you literally hit 'winner' on a post you doubted existed.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it names who is authorized to make requests that Ukraine must comply with.   Ukraine is free to ignore any other request, but nothing in the treaty makes other requests illegal.
> 
> I just made it clear that you're the lying moron.  You tried to put one over on forum members by omitting the crucial section of the document that defines what "authorized" means.
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fucking moron, the treaty authorizes no one else but the section I mentioned to make the request.
> 
> It also requires the Attorney General to name the authority of an ongoing investigation, proceeding or prosecution for which the other country's assistance is requested. There was no such investigation, proceeding or prosecution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  I just explained to you the meaning of the term "authorize," and you ignore it.
> 
> They are "authorized" to make a request that the government of Ukraine must comply with.  Otherwise the government of Ukraine can ignore it.  However, it's not illegal for any other person to make such a request.  Trump was operating under the terms of the treaty by directing Barr to contact the government of Ukraine.  That's why Schiff is no longer pursuing the "quid pro quo" line of attack.   I realizes that will go nowhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, YOU posted...
> 
> _The contracting states shall provide mutual assistance, *in accordance with the provisions of this treaty*, in connection with the investigation, prosecution, and prevention of offenses, and in proceedings related to criminal matters._​
> Emphasis added to highlight what a lying fucking moron you are.
> 
> _*"in accordance with the provisions of this treaty*_ includes the stated provision that our Attorney General, or someone the Attorney General designates, makes the reqest.
> 
> And he or she has to name our authority on the investigation, proceeding or prosecution with which we are requesting help -- which was non-existent in this case.
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> YOU posted that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've already explained that three times, moron.  It doesn't mean that requests for assistance can't be made by other means.  All it means is that if want Ukraine to be obligate to comply with the request, you have to follow the procedure outlined in the treaty.
> 
> How many times does this have to be explained to you, shit for brains?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Lying fucking moron, one of the provisions of the treaty is that requests come from the central authority.
> 
> YOU posted, mutual assistance shall be provided _*"in accordance with the provisions of this treaty."*_
> 
> Now you're ignoring the very words YOU posted to falsely claim the provision stipulating the central authority shall make such requsts.
Click to expand...

You simply ignore everything I say on this subject.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe anyone made that claim, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Lying fucking moron, Fruitcake posted it...
> 
> View attachment 289170
> 
> 
> *And YOU marked it a 'winner'.*
> 
> You literally hit 'winner' on a post you just doubted exists. That's how big of a lying fucking moron you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't even follow this argument any more.  What "lie" am I posting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked a question.  How can that be a lie?
> 
> You are such a fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron,  you literally hit 'winner' on a post you doubted existed.
Click to expand...

I have no idea what the fuck you are talking about.

I'm done participating in this thread.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's been no trial yet, lying fucking moron. What part of that escapes your lying fucking moronicship?
> 
> 
> 
> You already admitted it's not the same thing.  The fact that Trump isn't getting due process couldn't be more obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why I said, "essentially," ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only difference is one is regarding legal matters while the other is political matters.
> 
> But since you want to harp on that difference, show where the Constitution grants due process to non-legal matters....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, not the same thing.  On the one hand, you want us to believe that Schiff's kangaroo court is some kind of legal process observing due process, and on the other you want to take all the rules of due process and throw them out the window.  You can't have it both ways, turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed to address my question.... where does the Constitution afford due process on non-legal matters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm done riding on this wheel of circular logic.  The Constitution doesn't prevent Piece of Schiff from conducting his kangaroo court.  That doesn't mean it's not a kangaroo court.
Click to expand...

There's no circular logic. You just realized you have no answer to my question.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fucking moron, the treaty authorizes no one else but the section I mentioned to make the request.
> 
> It also requires the Attorney General to name the authority of an ongoing investigation, proceeding or prosecution for which the other country's assistance is requested. There was no such investigation, proceeding or prosecution.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL!  I just explained to you the meaning of the term "authorize," and you ignore it.
> 
> They are "authorized" to make a request that the government of Ukraine must comply with.  Otherwise the government of Ukraine can ignore it.  However, it's not illegal for any other person to make such a request.  Trump was operating under the terms of the treaty by directing Barr to contact the government of Ukraine.  That's why Schiff is no longer pursuing the "quid pro quo" line of attack.   I realizes that will go nowhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, YOU posted...
> 
> _The contracting states shall provide mutual assistance, *in accordance with the provisions of this treaty*, in connection with the investigation, prosecution, and prevention of offenses, and in proceedings related to criminal matters._​
> Emphasis added to highlight what a lying fucking moron you are.
> 
> _*"in accordance with the provisions of this treaty*_ includes the stated provision that our Attorney General, or someone the Attorney General designates, makes the reqest.
> 
> And he or she has to name our authority on the investigation, proceeding or prosecution with which we are requesting help -- which was non-existent in this case.
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> YOU posted that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've already explained that three times, moron.  It doesn't mean that requests for assistance can't be made by other means.  All it means is that if want Ukraine to be obligate to comply with the request, you have to follow the procedure outlined in the treaty.
> 
> How many times does this have to be explained to you, shit for brains?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Lying fucking moron, one of the provisions of the treaty is that requests come from the central authority.
> 
> YOU posted, mutual assistance shall be provided _*"in accordance with the provisions of this treaty."*_
> 
> Now you're ignoring the very words YOU posted to falsely claim the provision stipulating the central authority shall make such requsts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You simply ignore everything I say on this subject.
Click to expand...

Nope, I'm actually quoting what you posted...

_*"in accordance with the provisions of this treaty."*_

You're the one ignoring what you post.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Lying fucking moron, Fruitcake posted it...
> 
> View attachment 289170
> 
> 
> *And YOU marked it a 'winner'.*
> 
> You literally hit 'winner' on a post you just doubted exists. That's how big of a lying fucking moron you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even follow this argument any more.  What "lie" am I posting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked a question.  How can that be a lie?
> 
> You are such a fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron,  you literally hit 'winner' on a post you doubted existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea what the fuck you are talking about.
> 
> I'm done participating in this thread.
Click to expand...

Ok, to recap.....

I pointed out Hunter Biden was never under investigation in response to some fruitcake posting he was.

You then chimed in with denial, _"I don't believe anyone made that claim, moron."_

At which point, I reposted the false claim that Hunter Biden was under investigation.

Even funnier, I highlighted how you designated that false claim a 'winner' before expressing doubt that anyone made that false claim.

Savvy?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It specifies the participants to the request, designated officials in the law of both nations?"  What the fuck does that mean?  What kind of "request?"  What does "specifies" mean?
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking moron, it means Trump didn't comply with the required protocol of the treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What treaty protocol?  Please quote the text.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> [The treaty outlines its purpose is for either country to request help from the other in an ongoing investigation, proceeding, or prosection and requires the requesting country to name the authority of such.
> 
> There was no investigation into CrowdStrike or Joe Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  How do you know that?  Duhram is investigating how the whole "Russia! Russia! Russia!"  Crowdstrike is part of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse for Trump, requests are to be made between the two countries designated central authorities, *not between presidents.* The central authority for the U.S. is our Attorney General or whomever the Attorney General designates.  The central authority for Ukraine is their Ministry of Justice and their office of Prosecutor General.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does the treaty prevent Trump making a direct request?  If so, please quote the text where it does, fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The treaty states requests are to be made between the respective central authorities. That was not done. The treaty states the request shall name the authority of the investigation, proceeding or prosecution.  There were no investigations, proceedings or prosecutions.
> 
> The link to this was posted in the OP. That you couldn't see it without help is yet more testament to you being a fucking moron.
> 
> View attachment 288972
> View attachment 288971
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the section you elided:
> 
> View attachment 289166
> 
> The treaty obligates each party to help the other.  It doesn't limit requests in any way.  It only specifies the conditions under which one party is obligated to assist the other.
> 
> What this proves, of course, is that you're a lying douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lying fucking moron.... obligated if the required protocols are met.
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
Click to expand...


You mean like if they meet with the Attorney General? 

Stupid fuck.

I get it, the house of cards is collapsing and you depended on it to interfere with the election....

{Mark Zaid, one of the attorneys representing the intelligence community whistleblower at the center of the Democrats' ongoing impeachment inquiry, tweeted conspicuously in January 2017 that a "coup has started" and that "impeachment will follow ultimately."}

'Coup has started,' whistleblower's attorney said in 2017 posts calling for impeachment


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you insist on, fawn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your cartoon starts with a lie -- no one was investigating Biden's son.
> 
> Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep peddling this lie even thought it as been debunked multiple times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're just a lying fucking moron. Want proof of that? You can't prove Hunter Biden was under investigation when Shokin was pushed into resigning. And you can't prove it because he wasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe anyone made that claim, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Lying fucking moron, Fruitcake posted it...
> 
> View attachment 289170
> 
> 
> *And YOU marked it a 'winner'.*
> 
> You literally hit 'winner' on a post you just doubted exists. That's how big of a lying fucking moron you are.
Click to expand...


You're really quite stupid fawn. I doubt you know what day it is....


----------



## Uncensored2008

idb said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> It makes no difference if Barr knew about the call. What matters is that Barr was not investigating Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, Loretta Lynch was not investigating Quid Pro Joe, Hunter, nor CIA "fixer" Eric Ciaramella. Now why is that?
> 
> Can you say "most corrupt AG in history?"
> 
> You know you're fucked, right hack? You grasp that the whole thing exploded in your corrupt face, doncha?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, that must explain why Trump is facing impeachment and potential criminal charges for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national, while Lynch is old news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know the reason:  it's because Democrats are deranged moon-bats who have been wanting to impeach Trump since the day elected, especially the so-called "whistleblower."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that we know that Eric Fucking Ciaramella is the mole, the democrats are fucked. It's about on the level of Chuck Schumer filing a complaint...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The identity of the whistle blower or his evidence no longer matters.
> The investigation has moved on well past him.
Click to expand...









Fucking moron.

It's over son, you've been busted.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bripat9643 said:


> ROFL!  We all know it matters, and he will certainly have to testify in the Senate.



Honestly, I bet Pelosi shuts the whole thing down this week and that the Senate Republicans are such weak cowards that they let her get away with sweeping it all under the rug.


----------



## Uncensored2008

idb said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, that must explain why Trump is facing impeachment and potential criminal charges for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national, while Lynch is old news.
> 
> 
> 
> We all know the reason:  it's because Democrats are deranged moon-bats who have been wanting to impeach Trump since the day elected, especially the so-called "whistleblower."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that we know that Eric Fucking Ciaramella is the mole, the democrats are fucked. It's about on the level of Chuck Schumer filing a complaint...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The identity of the whistle blower or his evidence no longer matters.
> The investigation has moved on well past him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  We all know it matters, and he will certainly have to testify in the Senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...it doesn't matter and I'm sure the Senate will be much more interested in testimony from all the witnesses with firsthand knowledge of the President's actions.
Click to expand...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Authorizes" can mean that it gives permission.  However, there's no reason to believe the Trump needed permission.  One thing it makes clear is that no law is broken when a US official requests help to investigate criminality of US citizens, which is what all you Piece of Schiff minions have claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> The treaty names who is authorized. The Attorney General.
> 
> That doesn't change just because you're a lying fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it names who is authorized to make requests that Ukraine must comply with.   Ukraine is free to ignore any other request, but nothing in the treaty makes other requests illegal.
> 
> I just made it clear that you're the lying moron.  You tried to put one over on forum members by omitting the crucial section of the document that defines what "authorized" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, the treaty authorizes no one else but the section I mentioned to make the request.
> 
> It also requires the Attorney General to name the authority of an ongoing investigation, proceeding or prosecution for which the other country's assistance is requested. There was no such investigation, proceeding or prosecution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  I just explained to you the meaning of the term "authorize," and you ignore it.
> 
> They are "authorized" to make a request that the government of Ukraine must comply with.  Otherwise the government of Ukraine can ignore it.  However, it's not illegal for any other person to make such a request.  Trump was operating under the terms of the treaty by directing Barr to contact the government of Ukraine.  That's why Schiff is no longer pursuing the "quid pro quo" line of attack.   I realizes that will go nowhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, YOU posted...
> 
> _The contracting states shall provide mutual assistance, *in accordance with the provisions of this treaty*, in connection with the investigation, prosecution, and prevention of offenses, and in proceedings related to criminal matters._​
> Emphasis added to highlight what a lying fucking moron you are.
> 
> _*"in accordance with the provisions of this treaty*_ includes the stated provision that our Attorney General, or someone the Attorney General designates, makes the reqest.
> 
> And he or she has to name our authority on the investigation, proceeding or prosecution with which we are requesting help -- which was non-existent in this case.
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> YOU posted that.
Click to expand...


Uh stupid fuck....





You really are nearly retarded.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It specifies the participants to the request, designated officials in the law of both nations?"  What the fuck does that mean?  What kind of "request?"  What does "specifies" mean?
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking moron, it means Trump didn't comply with the required protocol of the treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What treaty protocol?  Please quote the text.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> [The treaty outlines its purpose is for either country to request help from the other in an ongoing investigation, proceeding, or prosection and requires the requesting country to name the authority of such.
> 
> There was no investigation into CrowdStrike or Joe Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  How do you know that?  Duhram is investigating how the whole "Russia! Russia! Russia!"  Crowdstrike is part of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse for Trump, requests are to be made between the two countries designated central authorities, *not between presidents.* The central authority for the U.S. is our Attorney General or whomever the Attorney General designates.  The central authority for Ukraine is their Ministry of Justice and their office of Prosecutor General.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does the treaty prevent Trump making a direct request?  If so, please quote the text where it does, fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The treaty states requests are to be made between the respective central authorities. That was not done. The treaty states the request shall name the authority of the investigation, proceeding or prosecution.  There were no investigations, proceedings or prosecutions.
> 
> The link to this was posted in the OP. That you couldn't see it without help is yet more testament to you being a fucking moron.
> 
> View attachment 288972
> View attachment 288971
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the section you elided:
> 
> View attachment 289166
> 
> The treaty obligates each party to help the other.  It doesn't limit requests in any way.  It only specifies the conditions under which one party is obligated to assist the other.
> 
> What this proves, of course, is that you're a lying douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lying fucking moron.... obligated if the required protocols are met.
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
Click to expand...

Yes, they are obligated if the USA follows the proper procedures.   That doesn't mean failing to follow the correct procedures is a crime,  you fucking moron.  It just means that the USA won't be entitled to receive the services detailed by the treaty.

How don't know how many times I have to pound this into your fucking skull before it dawns on you.


----------



## bripat9643

Uncensored2008 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL!  We all know it matters, and he will certainly have to testify in the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I bet Pelosi shuts the whole thing down this week and that the Senate Republicans are such weak cowards that they let her get away with sweeping it all under the rug.
Click to expand...

Yes, I have already predicted that an impeachment referral when never make it to the Senate.  It's already looking ridiculous.


----------



## idb

Uncensored2008 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, Loretta Lynch was not investigating Quid Pro Joe, Hunter, nor CIA "fixer" Eric Ciaramella. Now why is that?
> 
> Can you say "most corrupt AG in history?"
> 
> You know you're fucked, right hack? You grasp that the whole thing exploded in your corrupt face, doncha?
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, that must explain why Trump is facing impeachment and potential criminal charges for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national, while Lynch is old news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know the reason:  it's because Democrats are deranged moon-bats who have been wanting to impeach Trump since the day elected, especially the so-called "whistleblower."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that we know that Eric Fucking Ciaramella is the mole, the democrats are fucked. It's about on the level of Chuck Schumer filing a complaint...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The identity of the whistle blower or his evidence no longer matters.
> The investigation has moved on well past him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking moron.
> 
> It's over son, you've been busted.
Click to expand...

Please explain.
Feel free to use crayons if that helps.


----------



## idb

bripat9643 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know the reason:  it's because Democrats are deranged moon-bats who have been wanting to impeach Trump since the day elected, especially the so-called "whistleblower."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we know that Eric Fucking Ciaramella is the mole, the democrats are fucked. It's about on the level of Chuck Schumer filing a complaint...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The identity of the whistle blower or his evidence no longer matters.
> The investigation has moved on well past him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  We all know it matters, and he will certainly have to testify in the Senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...it doesn't matter and I'm sure the Senate will be much more interested in testimony from all the witnesses with firsthand knowledge of the President's actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it doesn't matter, then why are Schiff ass kissing turds like you trying so hard to get everyone to ignore him?
> 
> The Senate is going to rake the so-called "whistleblower" over the coals.  For a least a week we will be regaled with all the evidence that he hates Trump and that he has been conspiring for three years stage a coup against him.
> 
> Schiff will also have his time in the hot seat.  He won't be coming back to the House next year.
Click to expand...

So what?
He could pledge his undying murderous hatred every day at the hearings...but the cat's out of the bag...Schiff has much better testimony to use.


----------



## Uncensored2008

idb said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, that must explain why Trump is facing impeachment and potential criminal charges for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national, while Lynch is old news.
> 
> 
> 
> We all know the reason:  it's because Democrats are deranged moon-bats who have been wanting to impeach Trump since the day elected, especially the so-called "whistleblower."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that we know that Eric Fucking Ciaramella is the mole, the democrats are fucked. It's about on the level of Chuck Schumer filing a complaint...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The identity of the whistle blower or his evidence no longer matters.
> The investigation has moved on well past him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking moron.
> 
> It's over son, you've been busted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please explain.
> Feel free to use crayons if that helps.
Click to expand...


You really are quite stupid.

The "whistleblower" - Eric Ciaramella - Obama's "fixer" in Ukraine in charge of ensuring taxpayer money that flowed into USAID was directed to the proper companies, like Burisma, and flowed right back into the pockets of players like Biden and Obama. Not a "whistleblower" at all, but a conspirator up to his neck in the corruption that the elite were so desperate to coverup. 

Look, I get that you are a hack, a partisan drone who defines his life by the party. But doesn't it bother you even a little that men like Barack Obama who have a hundred million dollars, are stealing money from American tax payers? Even if you're a welfare rat, which I'm sure you are, the money Biden embezzled is money that COULD have been used for transfer payments to you. Instead it's laundered through Ukrainian businesses so that powerful democrats can steal it. And that's all cool with you? You worship the party so much that you don't mind them butt fucking you and then kicking you for the effort?

That's beyond pathetic.


----------



## idb

Uncensored2008 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know the reason:  it's because Democrats are deranged moon-bats who have been wanting to impeach Trump since the day elected, especially the so-called "whistleblower."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we know that Eric Fucking Ciaramella is the mole, the democrats are fucked. It's about on the level of Chuck Schumer filing a complaint...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The identity of the whistle blower or his evidence no longer matters.
> The investigation has moved on well past him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking moron.
> 
> It's over son, you've been busted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please explain.
> Feel free to use crayons if that helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are quite stupid.
> 
> The "whistleblower" - Eric Ciaramella - Obama's "fixer" in Ukraine in charge of ensuring taxpayer money that flowed into USAID was directed to the proper companies, like Burisma, and flowed right back into the pockets of players like Biden and Obama. Not a "whistleblower" at all, but a conspirator up to his neck in the corruption that the elite were so desperate to coverup.
> 
> Look, I get that you are a hack, a partisan drone who defines his life by the party. But doesn't it bother you even a little that men like Barack Obama who have a hundred million dollars, are stealing money from American tax payers? Even if you're a welfare rat, which I'm sure you are, the money Biden embezzled is money that COULD have been used for transfer payments to you. Instead it's laundered through Ukrainian businesses so that powerful democrats can steal it. And that's all cool with you? You worship the party so much that you don't mind them butt fucking you and then kicking you for the effort?
> 
> That's beyond pathetic.
Click to expand...

Wow...the conspiracy runs way deeper than I realised!
I'm willing to be convinced...can you link me to evidence of him being Obama's fixer and...well...all the rest that you said?

I'm also interested in how Obama is stealing money from taxpayers.


----------



## Uncensored2008

idb said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we know that Eric Fucking Ciaramella is the mole, the democrats are fucked. It's about on the level of Chuck Schumer filing a complaint...
> 
> 
> 
> The identity of the whistle blower or his evidence no longer matters.
> The investigation has moved on well past him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking moron.
> 
> It's over son, you've been busted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please explain.
> Feel free to use crayons if that helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are quite stupid.
> 
> The "whistleblower" - Eric Ciaramella - Obama's "fixer" in Ukraine in charge of ensuring taxpayer money that flowed into USAID was directed to the proper companies, like Burisma, and flowed right back into the pockets of players like Biden and Obama. Not a "whistleblower" at all, but a conspirator up to his neck in the corruption that the elite were so desperate to coverup.
> 
> Look, I get that you are a hack, a partisan drone who defines his life by the party. But doesn't it bother you even a little that men like Barack Obama who have a hundred million dollars, are stealing money from American tax payers? Even if you're a welfare rat, which I'm sure you are, the money Biden embezzled is money that COULD have been used for transfer payments to you. Instead it's laundered through Ukrainian businesses so that powerful democrats can steal it. And that's all cool with you? You worship the party so much that you don't mind them butt fucking you and then kicking you for the effort?
> 
> That's beyond pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow...the conspiracy runs way deeper than I realised!
> I'm willing to be convinced...can you link me to evidence of him being Obama's fixer and...well...all the rest that you said?
> 
> I'm also interested in how Obama is stealing money from taxpayers.
Click to expand...



Conspiracy? What the fuck are you yapping about?

Joe Biden's 2020 Ukrainian nightmare: A closed probe is revived

Grab your ankles, then apologize for not being tight enough, stupid.


----------



## idb

Uncensored2008 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> The identity of the whistle blower or his evidence no longer matters.
> The investigation has moved on well past him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking moron.
> 
> It's over son, you've been busted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please explain.
> Feel free to use crayons if that helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are quite stupid.
> 
> The "whistleblower" - Eric Ciaramella - Obama's "fixer" in Ukraine in charge of ensuring taxpayer money that flowed into USAID was directed to the proper companies, like Burisma, and flowed right back into the pockets of players like Biden and Obama. Not a "whistleblower" at all, but a conspirator up to his neck in the corruption that the elite were so desperate to coverup.
> 
> Look, I get that you are a hack, a partisan drone who defines his life by the party. But doesn't it bother you even a little that men like Barack Obama who have a hundred million dollars, are stealing money from American tax payers? Even if you're a welfare rat, which I'm sure you are, the money Biden embezzled is money that COULD have been used for transfer payments to you. Instead it's laundered through Ukrainian businesses so that powerful democrats can steal it. And that's all cool with you? You worship the party so much that you don't mind them butt fucking you and then kicking you for the effort?
> 
> That's beyond pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow...the conspiracy runs way deeper than I realised!
> I'm willing to be convinced...can you link me to evidence of him being Obama's fixer and...well...all the rest that you said?
> 
> I'm also interested in how Obama is stealing money from taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Conspiracy? What the fuck are you yapping about?
> 
> Joe Biden's 2020 Ukrainian nightmare: A closed probe is revived
> 
> Grab your ankles, then apologize for not being tight enough, stupid.
Click to expand...

I'll ask again...how was the whistleblower Obama's fixer...how has Biden embezzled money...how has Obama stolen money?

That article looks like the typical shitty opportunities that the rich and powerful are able to take...unfortunately not necessarily illegal.


----------



## bripat9643

idb said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we know that Eric Fucking Ciaramella is the mole, the democrats are fucked. It's about on the level of Chuck Schumer filing a complaint...
> 
> 
> 
> The identity of the whistle blower or his evidence no longer matters.
> The investigation has moved on well past him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  We all know it matters, and he will certainly have to testify in the Senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...it doesn't matter and I'm sure the Senate will be much more interested in testimony from all the witnesses with firsthand knowledge of the President's actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it doesn't matter, then why are Schiff ass kissing turds like you trying so hard to get everyone to ignore him?
> 
> The Senate is going to rake the so-called "whistleblower" over the coals.  For a least a week we will be regaled with all the evidence that he hates Trump and that he has been conspiring for three years stage a coup against him.
> 
> Schiff will also have his time in the hot seat.  He won't be coming back to the House next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?
> He could pledge his undying murderous hatred every day at the hearings...but the cat's out of the bag...Schiff has much better testimony to use.
Click to expand...

Yes, I'm sure he does.  The "whistleblower" will be called by the Republicans, not Schiff, moron.  The "whistleblower" will expose the fact that this whole thing was a scheme and a sham.

Of course, that assumes there will even be a trial in the Senate, because after we learn all their is to know about how this whole sleazy mess got started, I'll be Nazi Pelosi drops the whole thing.


----------



## dudmuck

Uncensored2008 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> The identity of the whistle blower or his evidence no longer matters.
> The investigation has moved on well past him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking moron.
> 
> It's over son, you've been busted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please explain.
> Feel free to use crayons if that helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are quite stupid.
> 
> The "whistleblower" - Eric Ciaramella - Obama's "fixer" in Ukraine in charge of ensuring taxpayer money that flowed into USAID was directed to the proper companies, like Burisma, and flowed right back into the pockets of players like Biden and Obama. Not a "whistleblower" at all, but a conspirator up to his neck in the corruption that the elite were so desperate to coverup.
> 
> Look, I get that you are a hack, a partisan drone who defines his life by the party. But doesn't it bother you even a little that men like Barack Obama who have a hundred million dollars, are stealing money from American tax payers? Even if you're a welfare rat, which I'm sure you are, the money Biden embezzled is money that COULD have been used for transfer payments to you. Instead it's laundered through Ukrainian businesses so that powerful democrats can steal it. And that's all cool with you? You worship the party so much that you don't mind them butt fucking you and then kicking you for the effort?
> 
> That's beyond pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow...the conspiracy runs way deeper than I realised!
> I'm willing to be convinced...can you link me to evidence of him being Obama's fixer and...well...all the rest that you said?
> 
> I'm also interested in how Obama is stealing money from taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Conspiracy? What the fuck are you yapping about?
> 
> Joe Biden's 2020 Ukrainian nightmare: A closed probe is revived
> 
> Grab your ankles, then apologize for not being tight enough, stupid.
Click to expand...

This subject of Hunter and Burisma was covered in 2015, before Trump was a candidate.   It was investigated back when the information was fresh.  Five years later, its just going to be distored by right wing hacks like John Solomon.


----------



## idb

bripat9643 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> The identity of the whistle blower or his evidence no longer matters.
> The investigation has moved on well past him.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL!  We all know it matters, and he will certainly have to testify in the Senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...it doesn't matter and I'm sure the Senate will be much more interested in testimony from all the witnesses with firsthand knowledge of the President's actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it doesn't matter, then why are Schiff ass kissing turds like you trying so hard to get everyone to ignore him?
> 
> The Senate is going to rake the so-called "whistleblower" over the coals.  For a least a week we will be regaled with all the evidence that he hates Trump and that he has been conspiring for three years stage a coup against him.
> 
> Schiff will also have his time in the hot seat.  He won't be coming back to the House next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?
> He could pledge his undying murderous hatred every day at the hearings...but the cat's out of the bag...Schiff has much better testimony to use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I'm sure he does.  The "whistleblower" will be called by the Republicans, not Schiff, moron.  The "whistleblower" will expose the fact that this whole thing was a scheme and a sham.
> 
> Of course, that assumes there will even be a trial in the Senate, because after we learn all their is to know about how this whole sleazy mess got started, I'll be Nazi Pelosi drops the whole thing.
Click to expand...

Reading comprehension really isn't your forte, is it?


----------



## bripat9643

idb said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL!  We all know it matters, and he will certainly have to testify in the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> No...it doesn't matter and I'm sure the Senate will be much more interested in testimony from all the witnesses with firsthand knowledge of the President's actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it doesn't matter, then why are Schiff ass kissing turds like you trying so hard to get everyone to ignore him?
> 
> The Senate is going to rake the so-called "whistleblower" over the coals.  For a least a week we will be regaled with all the evidence that he hates Trump and that he has been conspiring for three years stage a coup against him.
> 
> Schiff will also have his time in the hot seat.  He won't be coming back to the House next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?
> He could pledge his undying murderous hatred every day at the hearings...but the cat's out of the bag...Schiff has much better testimony to use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I'm sure he does.  The "whistleblower" will be called by the Republicans, not Schiff, moron.  The "whistleblower" will expose the fact that this whole thing was a scheme and a sham.
> 
> Of course, that assumes there will even be a trial in the Senate, because after we learn all their is to know about how this whole sleazy mess got started, I'll be Nazi Pelosi drops the whole thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reading comprehension really isn't your forte, is it?
Click to expand...

What part of "it's not under Komrade Schiff for Brains' control" didn't you understand?


----------



## mascale

The absence of any allusion to widespread corruption documented, or referred to, in the Ukraine phone call mainly convicts Trump prima facie:  Of illegal aggrandizement.  Withholding the money for the one announcement--of the one person, a US National--is the corruption! 

Standards of "Fairness"  of process will likely become an inquiry issue.  The Republicans are complaining about the inquiry process being unfair. Had there been hundreds, or thousands, or millions--or Vladimir Puntin, even--being urged investigated in the request:  Then an appropriations-authorized inquiry might have been on record.  There was only one US National, instead.

There was no mention of Vladimir Putin, any other individual, any other faction, any cartel, any social media platform--not even a school of fish was requested to be investigated in the phone call.

The voices "Talking" underneath the mattress in the Lincoln Bedroom(?) were not asked to be in any announcement of Ukrainian Experts on their way to the USA(?).  The bullwhip manufacturer to be asked to help out in the investigation was not even mentioned. There was no request mentioned of Ukraine experts--armed to assault those "Talking" people-voices, in the bedroom, underneath the mattress--even(?).

"Crow, James Crow: Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(No investigation of rotted corn or poison blankets was even mentioned in the phone call(?)!)


----------



## lennypartiv

You Dems got nothing.  If there was quid pro quo it was because Rudy went rogue.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking moron, it means Trump didn't comply with the required protocol of the treaty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What treaty protocol?  Please quote the text.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> [The treaty outlines its purpose is for either country to request help from the other in an ongoing investigation, proceeding, or prosection and requires the requesting country to name the authority of such.
> 
> There was no investigation into CrowdStrike or Joe Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  How do you know that?  Duhram is investigating how the whole "Russia! Russia! Russia!"  Crowdstrike is part of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse for Trump, requests are to be made between the two countries designated central authorities, *not between presidents.* The central authority for the U.S. is our Attorney General or whomever the Attorney General designates.  The central authority for Ukraine is their Ministry of Justice and their office of Prosecutor General.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does the treaty prevent Trump making a direct request?  If so, please quote the text where it does, fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The treaty states requests are to be made between the respective central authorities. That was not done. The treaty states the request shall name the authority of the investigation, proceeding or prosecution.  There were no investigations, proceedings or prosecutions.
> 
> The link to this was posted in the OP. That you couldn't see it without help is yet more testament to you being a fucking moron.
> 
> View attachment 288972
> View attachment 288971
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the section you elided:
> 
> View attachment 289166
> 
> The treaty obligates each party to help the other.  It doesn't limit requests in any way.  It only specifies the conditions under which one party is obligated to assist the other.
> 
> What this proves, of course, is that you're a lying douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lying fucking moron.... obligated if the required protocols are met.
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like if they meet with the Attorney General?
> 
> Stupid fuck.
> 
> I get it, the house of cards is collapsing and you depended on it to interfere with the election....
> 
> {Mark Zaid, one of the attorneys representing the intelligence community whistleblower at the center of the Democrats' ongoing impeachment inquiry, tweeted conspicuously in January 2017 that a "coup has started" and that "impeachment will follow ultimately."}
> 
> 'Coup has started,' whistleblower's attorney said in 2017 posts calling for impeachment
Click to expand...

Have someone explain the treaty to you, Fruitcake. It's above your reading comprehension level of See Spot Run.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The treaty names who is authorized. The Attorney General.
> 
> That doesn't change just because you're a lying fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it names who is authorized to make requests that Ukraine must comply with.   Ukraine is free to ignore any other request, but nothing in the treaty makes other requests illegal.
> 
> I just made it clear that you're the lying moron.  You tried to put one over on forum members by omitting the crucial section of the document that defines what "authorized" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, the treaty authorizes no one else but the section I mentioned to make the request.
> 
> It also requires the Attorney General to name the authority of an ongoing investigation, proceeding or prosecution for which the other country's assistance is requested. There was no such investigation, proceeding or prosecution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  I just explained to you the meaning of the term "authorize," and you ignore it.
> 
> They are "authorized" to make a request that the government of Ukraine must comply with.  Otherwise the government of Ukraine can ignore it.  However, it's not illegal for any other person to make such a request.  Trump was operating under the terms of the treaty by directing Barr to contact the government of Ukraine.  That's why Schiff is no longer pursuing the "quid pro quo" line of attack.   I realizes that will go nowhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, YOU posted...
> 
> _The contracting states shall provide mutual assistance, *in accordance with the provisions of this treaty*, in connection with the investigation, prosecution, and prevention of offenses, and in proceedings related to criminal matters._​
> Emphasis added to highlight what a lying fucking moron you are.
> 
> _*"in accordance with the provisions of this treaty*_ includes the stated provision that our Attorney General, or someone the Attorney General designates, makes the reqest.
> 
> And he or she has to name our authority on the investigation, proceeding or prosecution with which we are requesting help -- which was non-existent in this case.
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> YOU posted that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh stupid fuck....
> 
> View attachment 289216
> 
> You really are nearly retarded.
Click to expand...

LOL

Fruitcake, there was no investigation.  And Barr said Trump neither asked him to investigate nor make him aware of that phone call.

You lose again because you're a loser.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking moron, it means Trump didn't comply with the required protocol of the treaty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What treaty protocol?  Please quote the text.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> [The treaty outlines its purpose is for either country to request help from the other in an ongoing investigation, proceeding, or prosection and requires the requesting country to name the authority of such.
> 
> There was no investigation into CrowdStrike or Joe Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  How do you know that?  Duhram is investigating how the whole "Russia! Russia! Russia!"  Crowdstrike is part of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse for Trump, requests are to be made between the two countries designated central authorities, *not between presidents.* The central authority for the U.S. is our Attorney General or whomever the Attorney General designates.  The central authority for Ukraine is their Ministry of Justice and their office of Prosecutor General.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does the treaty prevent Trump making a direct request?  If so, please quote the text where it does, fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The treaty states requests are to be made between the respective central authorities. That was not done. The treaty states the request shall name the authority of the investigation, proceeding or prosecution.  There were no investigations, proceedings or prosecutions.
> 
> The link to this was posted in the OP. That you couldn't see it without help is yet more testament to you being a fucking moron.
> 
> View attachment 288972
> View attachment 288971
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the section you elided:
> 
> View attachment 289166
> 
> The treaty obligates each party to help the other.  It doesn't limit requests in any way.  It only specifies the conditions under which one party is obligated to assist the other.
> 
> What this proves, of course, is that you're a lying douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lying fucking moron.... obligated if the required protocols are met.
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are obligated if the USA follows the proper procedures.   That doesn't mean failing to follow the correct procedures is a crime,  you fucking moron.  It just means that the USA won't be entitled to receive the services detailed by the treaty.
> 
> How don't know how many times I have to pound this into your fucking skull before it dawns on you.
Click to expand...

Lying fucking moron, I never said not following the required protocols of that treaty was a crime. I said not following those protocols means trump was not acting under the jurisdiction of that treaty. Doing so is not a crime and I even said that already.

Are you ever not a lying fucking moron? 

Ever???


----------



## mascale

Democrats appear to back the concept, "Extortion" as the substance of the phone call.  That there was no investigation, originating from the office of the Attorney General:  Is supportive of that description.

Swalwell says Trump's "extortion scheme" on Ukraine at center of impeachment inquiry

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!'
(Many even able to call usury economics fair play--denigrating markets and the very concept of paying customers, streaming into stores, (unable to afford to buy anything, pay the mortgage, and on and on)!)


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What treaty protocol?  Please quote the text.
> 
> Really?  How do you know that?  Duhram is investigating how the whole "Russia! Russia! Russia!"  Crowdstrike is part of that.
> 
> Does the treaty prevent Trump making a direct request?  If so, please quote the text where it does, fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The treaty states requests are to be made between the respective central authorities. That was not done. The treaty states the request shall name the authority of the investigation, proceeding or prosecution.  There were no investigations, proceedings or prosecutions.
> 
> The link to this was posted in the OP. That you couldn't see it without help is yet more testament to you being a fucking moron.
> 
> View attachment 288972
> View attachment 288971
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the section you elided:
> 
> View attachment 289166
> 
> The treaty obligates each party to help the other.  It doesn't limit requests in any way.  It only specifies the conditions under which one party is obligated to assist the other.
> 
> What this proves, of course, is that you're a lying douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lying fucking moron.... obligated if the required protocols are met.
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like if they meet with the Attorney General?
> 
> Stupid fuck.
> 
> I get it, the house of cards is collapsing and you depended on it to interfere with the election....
> 
> {Mark Zaid, one of the attorneys representing the intelligence community whistleblower at the center of the Democrats' ongoing impeachment inquiry, tweeted conspicuously in January 2017 that a "coup has started" and that "impeachment will follow ultimately."}
> 
> 'Coup has started,' whistleblower's attorney said in 2017 posts calling for impeachment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have someone explain the treaty to you, Fruitcake. It's above your reading comprehension level of See Spot Run.
Click to expand...

I've been explaining it to you for a week, and you still don't get it.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What treaty protocol?  Please quote the text.
> 
> Really?  How do you know that?  Duhram is investigating how the whole "Russia! Russia! Russia!"  Crowdstrike is part of that.
> 
> Does the treaty prevent Trump making a direct request?  If so, please quote the text where it does, fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The treaty states requests are to be made between the respective central authorities. That was not done. The treaty states the request shall name the authority of the investigation, proceeding or prosecution.  There were no investigations, proceedings or prosecutions.
> 
> The link to this was posted in the OP. That you couldn't see it without help is yet more testament to you being a fucking moron.
> 
> View attachment 288972
> View attachment 288971
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the section you elided:
> 
> View attachment 289166
> 
> The treaty obligates each party to help the other.  It doesn't limit requests in any way.  It only specifies the conditions under which one party is obligated to assist the other.
> 
> What this proves, of course, is that you're a lying douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lying fucking moron.... obligated if the required protocols are met.
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are obligated if the USA follows the proper procedures.   That doesn't mean failing to follow the correct procedures is a crime,  you fucking moron.  It just means that the USA won't be entitled to receive the services detailed by the treaty.
> 
> How don't know how many times I have to pound this into your fucking skull before it dawns on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, I never said not following the required protocols of that treaty was a crime. I said not following those protocols means trump was not acting under the jurisdiction of that treaty. Doing so is not a crime and I even said that already.
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
Click to expand...

If it's not a crime, then why even bring up the fact that he wasn't "authorized?"  You've been trying to claim that it was only legal for AG Barr to make a request.  Which therefor means Trump's request on the phone call was illegal.

Who are you trying to fool?


----------



## mascale

The Republicans created the fiction of a Treaty obligation to justify the telephone extortion of the people of Ukraine.  The 2014 Ukraine where Vice President Biden implemented Obama initiatives successfully--six or more trips and far more phone calls than Trump is accused of making, (in all "Fairness")--was a Ukraine bankrupt, corrupt, loan un-worthy, and basically defenseless.  The Ukraine President of the phone call of July was actually a leader of nation-state, comparing.  Trump did play on that, but in the context of using it to create personal aggrandizement. The work of Biden--of the Obama Administration--was expected to personally enrich and enhance Donald Trump, not the USA.

The one phone call did not congratulate Ukraine on coming to a better state of affairs.  It created, re-emphasizing--an apparently elaborate demand:  Maybe even to turn over Ukraine to Vladimir Putin after all.  A lot of uncertainty about the US-Ukraine relationship was played upon by the President/Gang of 25.

So instead of dossiers, reports, arrest warrants, or strategic avenues meriting discussion:  Instead a "Favor" was requested--with basis in nothing--excepting the successful nation-enhancement of the Obama Administration--through Diplomat-In-Chief, the relatively credible Joe Biden.

Trump's phone call didn't even try to embellish the credibility of Donald Trump.  It played upon US (Not Donald Trump) assistance in the past--some to be forthcoming.

Since the phone call was not in the context of lawful treaty obligations--and it was not even at all that congratulatory of Ukraine--but a litany of praise of the United States efforts in Ukraine, (Biden's):  The into the glare of outlaw publicity it went.  A non-negotiable demand was made.

Crow:  James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(Fairness of Usury Economies--denying paying customers to any stores of any market:  Is everywhere on display, but in all fairness:  Never given any due credit!)


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The treaty states requests are to be made between the respective central authorities. That was not done. The treaty states the request shall name the authority of the investigation, proceeding or prosecution.  There were no investigations, proceedings or prosecutions.
> 
> The link to this was posted in the OP. That you couldn't see it without help is yet more testament to you being a fucking moron.
> 
> View attachment 288972
> View attachment 288971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the section you elided:
> 
> View attachment 289166
> 
> The treaty obligates each party to help the other.  It doesn't limit requests in any way.  It only specifies the conditions under which one party is obligated to assist the other.
> 
> What this proves, of course, is that you're a lying douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lying fucking moron.... obligated if the required protocols are met.
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like if they meet with the Attorney General?
> 
> Stupid fuck.
> 
> I get it, the house of cards is collapsing and you depended on it to interfere with the election....
> 
> {Mark Zaid, one of the attorneys representing the intelligence community whistleblower at the center of the Democrats' ongoing impeachment inquiry, tweeted conspicuously in January 2017 that a "coup has started" and that "impeachment will follow ultimately."}
> 
> 'Coup has started,' whistleblower's attorney said in 2017 posts calling for impeachment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have someone explain the treaty to you, Fruitcake. It's above your reading comprehension level of See Spot Run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been explaining it to you for a week, and you still don't get it.
Click to expand...

Spits the forum's lying fucking moron who admits he doesn't understand the meaning of, _*"in accordance with the provisions of this treaty."




*_


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The treaty states requests are to be made between the respective central authorities. That was not done. The treaty states the request shall name the authority of the investigation, proceeding or prosecution.  There were no investigations, proceedings or prosecutions.
> 
> The link to this was posted in the OP. That you couldn't see it without help is yet more testament to you being a fucking moron.
> 
> View attachment 288972
> View attachment 288971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the section you elided:
> 
> View attachment 289166
> 
> The treaty obligates each party to help the other.  It doesn't limit requests in any way.  It only specifies the conditions under which one party is obligated to assist the other.
> 
> What this proves, of course, is that you're a lying douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lying fucking moron.... obligated if the required protocols are met.
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are obligated if the USA follows the proper procedures.   That doesn't mean failing to follow the correct procedures is a crime,  you fucking moron.  It just means that the USA won't be entitled to receive the services detailed by the treaty.
> 
> How don't know how many times I have to pound this into your fucking skull before it dawns on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, I never said not following the required protocols of that treaty was a crime. I said not following those protocols means trump was not acting under the jurisdiction of that treaty. Doing so is not a crime and I even said that already.
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's not a crime, then why even bring up the fact that he wasn't "authorized?"  You've been trying to claim that it was only legal for AG Barr to make a request.  Which therefor means Trump's request on the phone call was illegal.
> 
> Who are you trying to fool?
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Are you ever not a lying fucking moron, ya lying fucking moron? 

Ever???

I never said it's only legal if the Attoney General makes such a request... I said the treaty only covers the Attorney General or someone the Attorney General authorizes.

That doesn't mean no one else can make a request  -- it only means anyone else making such a request is not doing so under the jurisdiction of that treaty. 

I've already explained that to you repeatedly.  You're simply incapable of understanding that because you are a lying fucking moron.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the section you elided:
> 
> View attachment 289166
> 
> The treaty obligates each party to help the other.  It doesn't limit requests in any way.  It only specifies the conditions under which one party is obligated to assist the other.
> 
> What this proves, of course, is that you're a lying douchebag.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lying fucking moron.... obligated if the required protocols are met.
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like if they meet with the Attorney General?
> 
> Stupid fuck.
> 
> I get it, the house of cards is collapsing and you depended on it to interfere with the election....
> 
> {Mark Zaid, one of the attorneys representing the intelligence community whistleblower at the center of the Democrats' ongoing impeachment inquiry, tweeted conspicuously in January 2017 that a "coup has started" and that "impeachment will follow ultimately."}
> 
> 'Coup has started,' whistleblower's attorney said in 2017 posts calling for impeachment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have someone explain the treaty to you, Fruitcake. It's above your reading comprehension level of See Spot Run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been explaining it to you for a week, and you still don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spits the forum's lying fucking moron who admits he doesn't understand the meaning of, _*"in accordance with the provisions of this treaty."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
Click to expand...

What don't I understand, shit for brains?


----------



## Rustic

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What treaty protocol?  Please quote the text.
> 
> Really?  How do you know that?  Duhram is investigating how the whole "Russia! Russia! Russia!"  Crowdstrike is part of that.
> 
> Does the treaty prevent Trump making a direct request?  If so, please quote the text where it does, fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The treaty states requests are to be made between the respective central authorities. That was not done. The treaty states the request shall name the authority of the investigation, proceeding or prosecution.  There were no investigations, proceedings or prosecutions.
> 
> The link to this was posted in the OP. That you couldn't see it without help is yet more testament to you being a fucking moron.
> 
> View attachment 288972
> View attachment 288971
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the section you elided:
> 
> View attachment 289166
> 
> The treaty obligates each party to help the other.  It doesn't limit requests in any way.  It only specifies the conditions under which one party is obligated to assist the other.
> 
> What this proves, of course, is that you're a lying douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lying fucking moron.... obligated if the required protocols are met.
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are obligated if the USA follows the proper procedures.   That doesn't mean failing to follow the correct procedures is a crime,  you fucking moron.  It just means that the USA won't be entitled to receive the services detailed by the treaty.
> 
> How don't know how many times I have to pound this into your fucking skull before it dawns on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, I never said not following the required protocols of that treaty was a crime. I said not following those protocols means trump was not acting under the jurisdiction of that treaty. Doing so is not a crime and I even said that already.
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
Click to expand...

Political correctness has made you fucking retarded


----------



## Siete

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The treaty states requests are to be made between the respective central authorities. That was not done. The treaty states the request shall name the authority of the investigation, proceeding or prosecution.  There were no investigations, proceedings or prosecutions.
> 
> The link to this was posted in the OP. That you couldn't see it without help is yet more testament to you being a fucking moron.
> 
> View attachment 288972
> View attachment 288971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the section you elided:
> 
> View attachment 289166
> 
> The treaty obligates each party to help the other.  It doesn't limit requests in any way.  It only specifies the conditions under which one party is obligated to assist the other.
> 
> What this proves, of course, is that you're a lying douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lying fucking moron.... obligated if the required protocols are met.
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are obligated if the USA follows the proper procedures.   That doesn't mean failing to follow the correct procedures is a crime,  you fucking moron.  It just means that the USA won't be entitled to receive the services detailed by the treaty.
> 
> How don't know how many times I have to pound this into your fucking skull before it dawns on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, I never said not following the required protocols of that treaty was a crime. I said not following those protocols means trump was not acting under the jurisdiction of that treaty. Doing so is not a crime and I even said that already.
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's not a crime, then why even bring up the fact that he wasn't "authorized?"  You've been trying to claim that it was only legal for AG Barr to make a request.  Which therefor means Trump's request on the phone call was illegal.
> 
> Who are you trying to fool?
Click to expand...


hey dumbass - Barr doesnt have the juice to hold back $$ to foreign countries.

how f'n stupid are you ............


----------



## bripat9643

Siete said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the section you elided:
> 
> View attachment 289166
> 
> The treaty obligates each party to help the other.  It doesn't limit requests in any way.  It only specifies the conditions under which one party is obligated to assist the other.
> 
> What this proves, of course, is that you're a lying douchebag.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lying fucking moron.... obligated if the required protocols are met.
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are obligated if the USA follows the proper procedures.   That doesn't mean failing to follow the correct procedures is a crime,  you fucking moron.  It just means that the USA won't be entitled to receive the services detailed by the treaty.
> 
> How don't know how many times I have to pound this into your fucking skull before it dawns on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, I never said not following the required protocols of that treaty was a crime. I said not following those protocols means trump was not acting under the jurisdiction of that treaty. Doing so is not a crime and I even said that already.
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's not a crime, then why even bring up the fact that he wasn't "authorized?"  You've been trying to claim that it was only legal for AG Barr to make a request.  Which therefor means Trump's request on the phone call was illegal.
> 
> Who are you trying to fool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey dumbass - Barr doesnt have the juice to hold back $$ to foreign countries.
> 
> how f'n stupid are you ............
Click to expand...

Who said he did?


----------



## edward37

SHOW US your taxes 
*Judge tosses Trump suit over New York tax returns, rejects conspiracy claim*
*Maybe now we can find out all about the crook*


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's been no trial yet, lying fucking moron. What part of that escapes your lying fucking moronicship?
> 
> 
> 
> You already admitted it's not the same thing.  The fact that Trump isn't getting due process couldn't be more obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why I said, "essentially," ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only difference is one is regarding legal matters while the other is political matters.
> 
> But since you want to harp on that difference, show where the Constitution grants due process to non-legal matters....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, not the same thing.  On the one hand, you want us to believe that Schiff's kangaroo court is some kind of legal process observing due process, and on the other you want to take all the rules of due process and throw them out the window.  You can't have it both ways, turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed to address my question.... where does the Constitution afford due process on non-legal matters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm done riding on this wheel of circular logic.  The Constitution doesn't prevent Piece of Schiff from conducting his kangaroo court.  That doesn't mean it's not a kangaroo court.
Click to expand...




bripat9643 said:


> I'm done riding on this wheel of circular logic. The Constitution doesn't prevent Piece of Schiff from conducting his kangaroo court. That doesn't mean it's not a kangaroo court.


LOL....That's exactly what it means, dope.


----------



## bripat9643

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You already admitted it's not the same thing.  The fact that Trump isn't getting due process couldn't be more obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I said, "essentially," ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only difference is one is regarding legal matters while the other is political matters.
> 
> But since you want to harp on that difference, show where the Constitution grants due process to non-legal matters....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, not the same thing.  On the one hand, you want us to believe that Schiff's kangaroo court is some kind of legal process observing due process, and on the other you want to take all the rules of due process and throw them out the window.  You can't have it both ways, turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed to address my question.... where does the Constitution afford due process on non-legal matters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm done riding on this wheel of circular logic.  The Constitution doesn't prevent Piece of Schiff from conducting his kangaroo court.  That doesn't mean it's not a kangaroo court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done riding on this wheel of circular logic. The Constitution doesn't prevent Piece of Schiff from conducting his kangaroo court. That doesn't mean it's not a kangaroo court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL....That's exactly what it means, dope.
Click to expand...

Wrong, dumbass.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Lying fucking moron, Fruitcake posted it...
> 
> View attachment 289170
> 
> 
> *And YOU marked it a 'winner'.*
> 
> You literally hit 'winner' on a post you just doubted exists. That's how big of a lying fucking moron you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even follow this argument any more.  What "lie" am I posting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked a question.  How can that be a lie?
> 
> You are such a fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron,  you literally hit 'winner' on a post you doubted existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea what the fuck you are talking about.
> 
> I'm done participating in this thread.
Click to expand...




bripat9643 said:


> I have no idea what the fuck you are talking about.



That's apparent.
Even after it's spoon fed to you.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I said, "essentially," ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only difference is one is regarding legal matters while the other is political matters.
> 
> But since you want to harp on that difference, show where the Constitution grants due process to non-legal matters....
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, not the same thing.  On the one hand, you want us to believe that Schiff's kangaroo court is some kind of legal process observing due process, and on the other you want to take all the rules of due process and throw them out the window.  You can't have it both ways, turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed to address my question.... where does the Constitution afford due process on non-legal matters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm done riding on this wheel of circular logic.  The Constitution doesn't prevent Piece of Schiff from conducting his kangaroo court.  That doesn't mean it's not a kangaroo court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done riding on this wheel of circular logic. The Constitution doesn't prevent Piece of Schiff from conducting his kangaroo court. That doesn't mean it's not a kangaroo court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL....That's exactly what it means, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, dumbass.
Click to expand...


It can't be both a constitutional process and a "kangaroo court", dope.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> No...it doesn't matter and I'm sure the Senate will be much more interested in testimony from all the witnesses with firsthand knowledge of the President's actions.
> 
> 
> 
> If it doesn't matter, then why are Schiff ass kissing turds like you trying so hard to get everyone to ignore him?
> 
> The Senate is going to rake the so-called "whistleblower" over the coals.  For a least a week we will be regaled with all the evidence that he hates Trump and that he has been conspiring for three years stage a coup against him.
> 
> Schiff will also have his time in the hot seat.  He won't be coming back to the House next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?
> He could pledge his undying murderous hatred every day at the hearings...but the cat's out of the bag...Schiff has much better testimony to use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I'm sure he does.  The "whistleblower" will be called by the Republicans, not Schiff, moron.  The "whistleblower" will expose the fact that this whole thing was a scheme and a sham.
> 
> Of course, that assumes there will even be a trial in the Senate, because after we learn all their is to know about how this whole sleazy mess got started, I'll be Nazi Pelosi drops the whole thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reading comprehension really isn't your forte, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of "it's not under Komrade Schiff for Brains' control" didn't you understand?
Click to expand...


The chairman decides who testifies, dope. 
It would take a majority vote in the committee to override the chairman.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lying fucking moron.... obligated if the required protocols are met.
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like if they meet with the Attorney General?
> 
> Stupid fuck.
> 
> I get it, the house of cards is collapsing and you depended on it to interfere with the election....
> 
> {Mark Zaid, one of the attorneys representing the intelligence community whistleblower at the center of the Democrats' ongoing impeachment inquiry, tweeted conspicuously in January 2017 that a "coup has started" and that "impeachment will follow ultimately."}
> 
> 'Coup has started,' whistleblower's attorney said in 2017 posts calling for impeachment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have someone explain the treaty to you, Fruitcake. It's above your reading comprehension level of See Spot Run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been explaining it to you for a week, and you still don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spits the forum's lying fucking moron who admits he doesn't understand the meaning of, _*"in accordance with the provisions of this treaty."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What don't I understand, shit for brains?
Click to expand...

Already stated. There really is no need for the forum's lying fucking moron to reiterate that.


----------



## Faun

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, not the same thing.  On the one hand, you want us to believe that Schiff's kangaroo court is some kind of legal process observing due process, and on the other you want to take all the rules of due process and throw them out the window.  You can't have it both ways, turd.
> 
> 
> 
> You failed to address my question.... where does the Constitution afford due process on non-legal matters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm done riding on this wheel of circular logic.  The Constitution doesn't prevent Piece of Schiff from conducting his kangaroo court.  That doesn't mean it's not a kangaroo court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done riding on this wheel of circular logic. The Constitution doesn't prevent Piece of Schiff from conducting his kangaroo court. That doesn't mean it's not a kangaroo court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL....That's exactly what it means, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can't be both a constitutional process and a "kangaroo court", dope.
Click to expand...

Rationale and common sense eludes the USMB's lying fucking moron.


----------



## bripat9643

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, not the same thing.  On the one hand, you want us to believe that Schiff's kangaroo court is some kind of legal process observing due process, and on the other you want to take all the rules of due process and throw them out the window.  You can't have it both ways, turd.
> 
> 
> 
> You failed to address my question.... where does the Constitution afford due process on non-legal matters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm done riding on this wheel of circular logic.  The Constitution doesn't prevent Piece of Schiff from conducting his kangaroo court.  That doesn't mean it's not a kangaroo court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done riding on this wheel of circular logic. The Constitution doesn't prevent Piece of Schiff from conducting his kangaroo court. That doesn't mean it's not a kangaroo court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL....That's exactly what it means, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can't be both a constitutional process and a "kangaroo court", dope.
Click to expand...

Yes it can.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like if they meet with the Attorney General?
> 
> Stupid fuck.
> 
> I get it, the house of cards is collapsing and you depended on it to interfere with the election....
> 
> {Mark Zaid, one of the attorneys representing the intelligence community whistleblower at the center of the Democrats' ongoing impeachment inquiry, tweeted conspicuously in January 2017 that a "coup has started" and that "impeachment will follow ultimately."}
> 
> 'Coup has started,' whistleblower's attorney said in 2017 posts calling for impeachment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have someone explain the treaty to you, Fruitcake. It's above your reading comprehension level of See Spot Run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been explaining it to you for a week, and you still don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spits the forum's lying fucking moron who admits he doesn't understand the meaning of, _*"in accordance with the provisions of this treaty."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What don't I understand, shit for brains?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already stated. There really is no need for the forum's lying fucking moron to reiterate that.
Click to expand...

In other words, you are afraid to say because then everyone will know what a moron you are.


----------



## bripat9643

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it doesn't matter, then why are Schiff ass kissing turds like you trying so hard to get everyone to ignore him?
> 
> The Senate is going to rake the so-called "whistleblower" over the coals.  For a least a week we will be regaled with all the evidence that he hates Trump and that he has been conspiring for three years stage a coup against him.
> 
> Schiff will also have his time in the hot seat.  He won't be coming back to the House next year.
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> He could pledge his undying murderous hatred every day at the hearings...but the cat's out of the bag...Schiff has much better testimony to use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I'm sure he does.  The "whistleblower" will be called by the Republicans, not Schiff, moron.  The "whistleblower" will expose the fact that this whole thing was a scheme and a sham.
> 
> Of course, that assumes there will even be a trial in the Senate, because after we learn all their is to know about how this whole sleazy mess got started, I'll be Nazi Pelosi drops the whole thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reading comprehension really isn't your forte, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of "it's not under Komrade Schiff for Brains' control" didn't you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The chairman decides who testifies, dope.
> It would take a majority vote in the committee to override the chairman.
Click to expand...

Only until it gets referred to the Senate.  Do you actually believe the Repubs there won't make him testify?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You failed to address my question.... where does the Constitution afford due process on non-legal matters?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done riding on this wheel of circular logic.  The Constitution doesn't prevent Piece of Schiff from conducting his kangaroo court.  That doesn't mean it's not a kangaroo court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done riding on this wheel of circular logic. The Constitution doesn't prevent Piece of Schiff from conducting his kangaroo court. That doesn't mean it's not a kangaroo court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL....That's exactly what it means, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can't be both a constitutional process and a "kangaroo court", dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it can.
Click to expand...


Sure, dope.  
Anything is possible when you have a poor understanding of your native language.


----------



## bripat9643

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done riding on this wheel of circular logic.  The Constitution doesn't prevent Piece of Schiff from conducting his kangaroo court.  That doesn't mean it's not a kangaroo court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done riding on this wheel of circular logic. The Constitution doesn't prevent Piece of Schiff from conducting his kangaroo court. That doesn't mean it's not a kangaroo court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL....That's exactly what it means, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can't be both a constitutional process and a "kangaroo court", dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, dope.
> Anything is possible when you have a poor understanding of your native language.
Click to expand...

I understand it perfectly  As all you leftwing douchebags have pointed out numerous times, the 6th Amendment doesn't apply to impeachments.


----------



## easyt65

At some point either a Republican or the US AG has to declare that 4 years of this non-stop undermining, lying, false accusations, attacks, foreign collusion, etc...is Conspiracy, Sedition, and Treason.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> He could pledge his undying murderous hatred every day at the hearings...but the cat's out of the bag...Schiff has much better testimony to use.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm sure he does.  The "whistleblower" will be called by the Republicans, not Schiff, moron.  The "whistleblower" will expose the fact that this whole thing was a scheme and a sham.
> 
> Of course, that assumes there will even be a trial in the Senate, because after we learn all their is to know about how this whole sleazy mess got started, I'll be Nazi Pelosi drops the whole thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reading comprehension really isn't your forte, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of "it's not under Komrade Schiff for Brains' control" didn't you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The chairman decides who testifies, dope.
> It would take a majority vote in the committee to override the chairman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only until it gets referred to the Senate.  Do you actually believe the Repubs there won't make him testify?
Click to expand...


To what end?
He/she only made the 911call. The existence of the house fire has since been confirmed by multiple witnesses and the firefighters are already on the scene.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have someone explain the treaty to you, Fruitcake. It's above your reading comprehension level of See Spot Run.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been explaining it to you for a week, and you still don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spits the forum's lying fucking moron who admits he doesn't understand the meaning of, _*"in accordance with the provisions of this treaty."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What don't I understand, shit for brains?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already stated. There really is no need for the forum's lying fucking moron to reiterate that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you are afraid to say because then everyone will know what a moron you are.
Click to expand...

Stop lying, ya lying fucking moron.

I already stated what you don't understand in post 140

Stating again what you failed to understand before is futile.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....That's exactly what it means, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can't be both a constitutional process and a "kangaroo court", dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, dope.
> Anything is possible when you have a poor understanding of your native language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand it perfectly  As all you leftwing douchebags have pointed out numerous times, the 6th Amendment doesn't apply to impeachments.
Click to expand...


You obviously don't. You only think you do.

By definition, a kangaroo court is not official or sanctioned and does not follow established standards.


----------



## Faun

easyt65 said:


> At some point either a Republican or the US AG has to declare that 4 years of this non-stop undermining, lying, false accusations, attacks, foreign collusion, etc...is Conspiracy, Sedition, and Treason.


Cry to Republicans who started the two year Mueller investigation.


----------



## LeftofLeft

mascale said:


> The Law Enforcement Assistance and Cooperation Treaty with Ukraine specifies that the designated officials of the two nations are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Minister of Justice, (3.1.d.).  The treaty binds those two offices--and so the usual rules in both nations, regarding those offices:  In the Treaty.  So from the New York Times, about the phone--Barbarous Anti-American sentiment is apparently what the White House has documented.
> 
> "A Justice Department official said that Mr. Barr had no knowledge of the call until the director of national intelligence and the intelligence community’s inspector general sent the department the whistle-blower’s criminal referral late last month, and that Mr. Trump has not spoken with the attorney general “about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son.”
> 
> Political interference is not considered cause, stated in the Treaty provisions.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/106/cdoc/tdoc16/CDOC-106tdoc16.pdf
> 
> Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hatter waving takes on a new appearance.  "Banzai! Surprise!" Attack on the USA apparently is supported--or on Ukraine, or Crimea!)



While Democrats encourage illegals to violate US Law by the masses, they choose to go after Trump under the guise of violating US Law. Pathetic.


----------



## bripat9643

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm sure he does.  The "whistleblower" will be called by the Republicans, not Schiff, moron.  The "whistleblower" will expose the fact that this whole thing was a scheme and a sham.
> 
> Of course, that assumes there will even be a trial in the Senate, because after we learn all their is to know about how this whole sleazy mess got started, I'll be Nazi Pelosi drops the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Reading comprehension really isn't your forte, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of "it's not under Komrade Schiff for Brains' control" didn't you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The chairman decides who testifies, dope.
> It would take a majority vote in the committee to override the chairman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only until it gets referred to the Senate.  Do you actually believe the Repubs there won't make him testify?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To what end?
> He/she only made the 911call. The existence of the house fire has since been confirmed by multiple witnesses and the firefighters are already on the scene.
Click to expand...

ROFL!  To what end?  You can't be serious.  They will destroy him when they interrogate him, and thereby show what a bunch of frauds and con artists the Dims are,


----------



## bripat9643

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can't be both a constitutional process and a "kangaroo court", dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, dope.
> Anything is possible when you have a poor understanding of your native language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand it perfectly  As all you leftwing douchebags have pointed out numerous times, the 6th Amendment doesn't apply to impeachments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously don't. You only think you do.
> 
> By definition, a kangaroo court is not official or sanctioned and does not follow established standards.
Click to expand...

By definition, a kangaroo is an unjust court.  Nothing says they can't be official or sanctioned.  Schiff's circus certainly doesn't follow any standards.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been explaining it to you for a week, and you still don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spits the forum's lying fucking moron who admits he doesn't understand the meaning of, _*"in accordance with the provisions of this treaty."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What don't I understand, shit for brains?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already stated. There really is no need for the forum's lying fucking moron to reiterate that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you are afraid to say because then everyone will know what a moron you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> I already stated what you don't understand in post 140
> 
> Stating again what you failed to understand before is futile.
Click to expand...

Please spare me.  I'm not searching back through 20 pages of your mindless gibberish.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reading comprehension really isn't your forte, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> What part of "it's not under Komrade Schiff for Brains' control" didn't you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The chairman decides who testifies, dope.
> It would take a majority vote in the committee to override the chairman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only until it gets referred to the Senate.  Do you actually believe the Repubs there won't make him testify?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To what end?
> He/she only made the 911call. The existence of the house fire has since been confirmed by multiple witnesses and the firefighters are already on the scene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  To what end?  You can't be serious.  They will destroy him when they interrogate him, and thereby show what a bunch of frauds and con artists the Dims are,
Click to expand...


Destroy him? 
Again. Why?  To what end?  How does that help Trump or otherwise erase the corroborating testimony of more than a half a dozen others, dope?

You obviously haven't  thought this through.


----------



## bripat9643

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of "it's not under Komrade Schiff for Brains' control" didn't you understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chairman decides who testifies, dope.
> It would take a majority vote in the committee to override the chairman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only until it gets referred to the Senate.  Do you actually believe the Repubs there won't make him testify?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To what end?
> He/she only made the 911call. The existence of the house fire has since been confirmed by multiple witnesses and the firefighters are already on the scene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  To what end?  You can't be serious.  They will destroy him when they interrogate him, and thereby show what a bunch of frauds and con artists the Dims are,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Destroy him?
> Again. Why?  To what end?  How does that help Trump or otherwise erase the corroborating testimony of more than a half a dozen others, dope?
> 
> You obviously haven't  thought this through.
Click to expand...

"To what end?"  A moron who is supporting a coup against Trump is asking why would Republicans want to destroy the so-called whistleblower?

Are you actually trying to convince us that this charade is legitimate?  There is no "corroborating testimony, moron, and none of that reveals that the so-called whistleblower conspired with Schiff for Brains to invent this entire smear.  I know you assholes don't want the public to know the facts leading up to this circus.  The will be electoral armageddon for Dims.

Believe me when I tell you that the last thing Dims want is Republicans interrogating this guy on national TV for a week or two.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It can't be both a constitutional process and a "kangaroo court", dope.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, dope.
> Anything is possible when you have a poor understanding of your native language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand it perfectly  As all you leftwing douchebags have pointed out numerous times, the 6th Amendment doesn't apply to impeachments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously don't. You only think you do.
> 
> By definition, a kangaroo court is not official or sanctioned and does not follow established standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By definition, a kangaroo is an unjust court.  Nothing says they can't be official or sanctioned.  Schiff's circus certainly doesn't follow any standards.
Click to expand...




bripat9643 said:


> By definition, a kangaroo is an unjust court. Nothing says they can't be official or sanctioned


LOL....
Well, except the actual definition, dope.


----------



## mascale

So when the mostly certain Articles of Impeachment are detailed--in writing that happens--then the Republicans inclined to support the President have to come up with a defense.  The defense will have to find some rational, lawful, and persuasive basis on which to refute the charges.  So far no defense of the subject telephone call has been advanced.

The treaty defense is shown to be a sham.  A congratulatory basis of the call is merit-less on its face.  Alleging only one particular person in all of Ukraine is corrupt--needing an investigation--and that person actually a US National--is a breach of "Fairness," on its face.  At minimum, Biden's dealings with. . . .someone able to be named would have even made the matter:  Something to bring up with the Attorney General. That the cowardly, self-aggrandizing, President surrounded by a gang of goons:  Refused to apparently, even think about doing(?).

Then the request of a foreign government--with no such basis for an investigation request--is arbitrary and capricious:  Not lawful

No immediate defense can be claimed--nothing apparent despite the fact that the Articles of Impeachment do not yet exist.

There is a parallel with the "Corruption" created by Joe Biden, doing a Vice-Presidential mission, even on the ground at the time.

Trump mainly took another deferment--and in honor of Veteran's Day.

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(Usury economics of Great House of Pharoah:  Designed to enrich the Royal Family, and subjugate entire nations:  Should actually be said a really bad idea(?)!  Moses claimed it all came from a Deity--and on Veteran's Day(?)!)


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The chairman decides who testifies, dope.
> It would take a majority vote in the committee to override the chairman.
> 
> 
> 
> Only until it gets referred to the Senate.  Do you actually believe the Repubs there won't make him testify?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To what end?
> He/she only made the 911call. The existence of the house fire has since been confirmed by multiple witnesses and the firefighters are already on the scene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  To what end?  You can't be serious.  They will destroy him when they interrogate him, and thereby show what a bunch of frauds and con artists the Dims are,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Destroy him?
> Again. Why?  To what end?  How does that help Trump or otherwise erase the corroborating testimony of more than a half a dozen others, dope?
> 
> You obviously haven't  thought this through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "To what end?"  A moron who is supporting a coup against Trump is asking why would Republicans want to destroy the so-called whistleblower?
> 
> Are you actually trying to convince us that this charade is legitimate?  There is no "corroborating testimony, moron, and none of that reveals that the so-called whistleblower conspired with Schiff for Brains to invent this entire smear.  I know you assholes don't want the public to know the facts leading up to this circus.  The will be electoral armageddon for Dims.
> 
> Believe me when I tell you that the last thing Dims want is Republicans interrogating this guy on national TV for a week or two.
Click to expand...




bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The chairman decides who testifies, dope.
> It would take a majority vote in the committee to override the chairman.
> 
> 
> 
> Only until it gets referred to the Senate.  Do you actually believe the Repubs there won't make him testify?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To what end?
> He/she only made the 911call. The existence of the house fire has since been confirmed by multiple witnesses and the firefighters are already on the scene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  To what end?  You can't be serious.  They will destroy him when they interrogate him, and thereby show what a bunch of frauds and con artists the Dims are,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Destroy him?
> Again. Why?  To what end?  How does that help Trump or otherwise erase the corroborating testimony of more than a half a dozen others, dope?
> 
> You obviously haven't  thought this through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "To what end?"  A moron who is supporting a coup against Trump is asking why would Republicans want to destroy the so-called whistleblower?
> 
> Are you actually trying to convince us that this charade is legitimate?  There is no "corroborating testimony, moron, and none of that reveals that the so-called whistleblower conspired with Schiff for Brains to invent this entire smear.  I know you assholes don't want the public to know the facts leading up to this circus.  The will be electoral armageddon for Dims.
> 
> Believe me when I tell you that the last thing Dims want is Republicans interrogating this guy on national TV for a week or two.
Click to expand...




bripat9643 said:


> Are you actually trying to convince us that this charade is legitimate? There is no "corroborating testimony, moron, and none of that reveals that the so-called whistleblower conspired with Schiff for Brains to invent this entire smear.



Oh, it's legit alright and has been corroborated by testimony from at least six witnesses whether you choose to believe it or not, dope.


----------



## bripat9643

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, dope.
> Anything is possible when you have a poor understanding of your native language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand it perfectly  As all you leftwing douchebags have pointed out numerous times, the 6th Amendment doesn't apply to impeachments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously don't. You only think you do.
> 
> By definition, a kangaroo court is not official or sanctioned and does not follow established standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By definition, a kangaroo is an unjust court.  Nothing says they can't be official or sanctioned.  Schiff's circus certainly doesn't follow any standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By definition, a kangaroo is an unjust court. Nothing says they can't be official or sanctioned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL....
> Well, except the actual definition, dope.
Click to expand...


Here ya go, moron: a prefect description of Schiff's circus:
_
Kangaroo court - Wikipedia

A *kangaroo court* is a court that ignores recognized standards of law or justice, and often carries little or no official standing in the territory within which it resides.[1] The term may also apply to a court held by a legitimate judicial authority who intentionally disregards the court's legal or ethical obligations. The defendants in such courts are often denied access to legal representation and in some cases, proper defence and the right of appeal._​


----------



## bripat9643

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only until it gets referred to the Senate.  Do you actually believe the Repubs there won't make him testify?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To what end?
> He/she only made the 911call. The existence of the house fire has since been confirmed by multiple witnesses and the firefighters are already on the scene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  To what end?  You can't be serious.  They will destroy him when they interrogate him, and thereby show what a bunch of frauds and con artists the Dims are,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Destroy him?
> Again. Why?  To what end?  How does that help Trump or otherwise erase the corroborating testimony of more than a half a dozen others, dope?
> 
> You obviously haven't  thought this through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "To what end?"  A moron who is supporting a coup against Trump is asking why would Republicans want to destroy the so-called whistleblower?
> 
> Are you actually trying to convince us that this charade is legitimate?  There is no "corroborating testimony, moron, and none of that reveals that the so-called whistleblower conspired with Schiff for Brains to invent this entire smear.  I know you assholes don't want the public to know the facts leading up to this circus.  The will be electoral armageddon for Dims.
> 
> Believe me when I tell you that the last thing Dims want is Republicans interrogating this guy on national TV for a week or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only until it gets referred to the Senate.  Do you actually believe the Repubs there won't make him testify?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To what end?
> He/she only made the 911call. The existence of the house fire has since been confirmed by multiple witnesses and the firefighters are already on the scene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  To what end?  You can't be serious.  They will destroy him when they interrogate him, and thereby show what a bunch of frauds and con artists the Dims are,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Destroy him?
> Again. Why?  To what end?  How does that help Trump or otherwise erase the corroborating testimony of more than a half a dozen others, dope?
> 
> You obviously haven't  thought this through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "To what end?"  A moron who is supporting a coup against Trump is asking why would Republicans want to destroy the so-called whistleblower?
> 
> Are you actually trying to convince us that this charade is legitimate?  There is no "corroborating testimony, moron, and none of that reveals that the so-called whistleblower conspired with Schiff for Brains to invent this entire smear.  I know you assholes don't want the public to know the facts leading up to this circus.  The will be electoral armageddon for Dims.
> 
> Believe me when I tell you that the last thing Dims want is Republicans interrogating this guy on national TV for a week or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you actually trying to convince us that this charade is legitimate? There is no "corroborating testimony, moron, and none of that reveals that the so-called whistleblower conspired with Schiff for Brains to invent this entire smear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, it's legit alright and has been corroborated by testimony from at least six witnesses whether you choose to believe it or not, dope.
Click to expand...


None of them contradicted the transcript, moron.


----------



## lennypartiv

Hutch Starskey said:


> Destroy him?
> Again. Why?  To what end?  How does that help Trump or otherwise erase the corroborating testimony of more than a half a dozen others, dope?
> You obviously haven't  thought this through.


You Dems have nothing.  You still don't comprehend what Mulvaney really said.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, dope.
> Anything is possible when you have a poor understanding of your native language.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand it perfectly  As all you leftwing douchebags have pointed out numerous times, the 6th Amendment doesn't apply to impeachments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously don't. You only think you do.
> 
> By definition, a kangaroo court is not official or sanctioned and does not follow established standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By definition, a kangaroo is an unjust court.  Nothing says they can't be official or sanctioned.  Schiff's circus certainly doesn't follow any standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By definition, a kangaroo is an unjust court. Nothing says they can't be official or sanctioned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL....
> Well, except the actual definition, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here ya go, moron: a prefect description of Schiff's circus:
> _
> Kangaroo court - Wikipedia
> 
> A *kangaroo court* is a court that ignores recognized standards of law or justice, and often carries little or no official standing in the territory within which it resides.[1] The term may also apply to a court held by a legitimate judicial authority who intentionally disregards the court's legal or ethical obligations. The defendants in such courts are often denied access to legal representation and in some cases, proper defence and the right of appeal._​
Click to expand...


LOL...

Thanks for posting the definition that you obviously didn't read or understand.

None of that applies to the authorized and official constitutional authority of impeachment granted to the House which is the sole body to have standing to undertake such proceedings, dope.

Most decidely _not_ a kangaroo court.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

lennypartiv said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Destroy him?
> Again. Why?  To what end?  How does that help Trump or otherwise erase the corroborating testimony of more than a half a dozen others, dope?
> You obviously haven't  thought this through.
> 
> 
> 
> You Dems have nothing.  You still don't comprehend what Mulvaney really said.
Click to expand...


He hasn't testified yet but yeah. Him too.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> To what end?
> He/she only made the 911call. The existence of the house fire has since been confirmed by multiple witnesses and the firefighters are already on the scene.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL!  To what end?  You can't be serious.  They will destroy him when they interrogate him, and thereby show what a bunch of frauds and con artists the Dims are,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Destroy him?
> Again. Why?  To what end?  How does that help Trump or otherwise erase the corroborating testimony of more than a half a dozen others, dope?
> 
> You obviously haven't  thought this through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "To what end?"  A moron who is supporting a coup against Trump is asking why would Republicans want to destroy the so-called whistleblower?
> 
> Are you actually trying to convince us that this charade is legitimate?  There is no "corroborating testimony, moron, and none of that reveals that the so-called whistleblower conspired with Schiff for Brains to invent this entire smear.  I know you assholes don't want the public to know the facts leading up to this circus.  The will be electoral armageddon for Dims.
> 
> Believe me when I tell you that the last thing Dims want is Republicans interrogating this guy on national TV for a week or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> To what end?
> He/she only made the 911call. The existence of the house fire has since been confirmed by multiple witnesses and the firefighters are already on the scene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  To what end?  You can't be serious.  They will destroy him when they interrogate him, and thereby show what a bunch of frauds and con artists the Dims are,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Destroy him?
> Again. Why?  To what end?  How does that help Trump or otherwise erase the corroborating testimony of more than a half a dozen others, dope?
> 
> You obviously haven't  thought this through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "To what end?"  A moron who is supporting a coup against Trump is asking why would Republicans want to destroy the so-called whistleblower?
> 
> Are you actually trying to convince us that this charade is legitimate?  There is no "corroborating testimony, moron, and none of that reveals that the so-called whistleblower conspired with Schiff for Brains to invent this entire smear.  I know you assholes don't want the public to know the facts leading up to this circus.  The will be electoral armageddon for Dims.
> 
> Believe me when I tell you that the last thing Dims want is Republicans interrogating this guy on national TV for a week or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you actually trying to convince us that this charade is legitimate? There is no "corroborating testimony, moron, and none of that reveals that the so-called whistleblower conspired with Schiff for Brains to invent this entire smear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, it's legit alright and has been corroborated by testimony from at least six witnesses whether you choose to believe it or not, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of them contradicted the transcript, moron.
Click to expand...


While I techically agree, only because the memo clearly shows the ask made by Trump and is what started the whole thing. The better way to phrase it is they corroborated the claims of the WB.

Try reading the transcripts of their testimonies and stop being a dope.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spits the forum's lying fucking moron who admits he doesn't understand the meaning of, _*"in accordance with the provisions of this treaty."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> What don't I understand, shit for brains?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already stated. There really is no need for the forum's lying fucking moron to reiterate that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you are afraid to say because then everyone will know what a moron you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> I already stated what you don't understand in post 140
> 
> Stating again what you failed to understand before is futile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please spare me.  I'm not searching back through 20 pages of your mindless gibberish.
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL

Like it matters to anyone that you still don't understand what YOU posted.


----------



## Uncensored2008

lennypartiv said:


> You Dems got nothing.  If there was quid pro quo it was because Rudy went rogue.



Quid Pro Quo doesn't mean what the Communists think it does.

If I offer my gardener $20 to weed the flowerbed by the pool, that's quid pro quo.

Republican definition of quid pro quo: "this for that."

democrat definition of quid pro quo: "Orange Man Bad."


----------



## airplanemechanic

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the Treaty:  Signed at Kiev in 1999, referred to the Senate, approved October, 2000.
> 
> What matters is that by-passing the law--The Attorney General is authorized in the proceedings, and in writing it must be: By-Passing the law Is beyond High Crimes and just possibly an Act of War.  If other means are used, than those in writing, then Attorney General has to put the details in writing within 10 days!
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Red-Hatters Not the Law, but a group of goons in all the advertising, even!
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote the line where it says Giuliani can't do his own investigating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said Giuliani can't? Although Giuliani, the president's personal attorney,  can't solicit a foreign national to contribute to his client's campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did Giuliani do that?  Snowflakes believe everything the president does is an illegal campaign contribution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He solicited a foreign national to investigate one of Trump's political rivals...
> 
> *Former Ukraine prosecutor says he saw no evidence of wrongdoing by Biden*
> 
> _KYIV, Ukraine —
> 
> Ukraine’s former top law enforcement official says he repeatedly rebuffed demands by President Trump’s personal lawyer to investigate Joe Biden and his son, insisting he had seen no evidence of wrongdoing that he could pursue.
> 
> In an interview, Yuri Lutsenko said while he was Ukraine’s prosecutor general he told Rudolph W. Giuliani that he would be happy to cooperate if the FBI or other U.S. authorities began their own investigation of the former vice president and his son Hunter but insisted they had not broken any Ukrainian laws to his knowledge. Lutsenko, who was fired as prosecutor general last month, said he had urged Giuliani to launch a U.S. inquiry and go to court if he had any evidence but not to use Ukraine to conduct a political vendetta that could affect the U.S. election.
> 
> “I said, ‘Let’s put this through prosecutors, not through presidents,’ ” Lutsenko told The Times.
> 
> *“I told him I could not start an investigation just for the interests of an American official,”* he said._​
Click to expand...


Being a political rival does not mean Trump cannot investigate his behavior WHEN HE WAS VICE PRESIDENT.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it names who is authorized to make requests that Ukraine must comply with.   Ukraine is free to ignore any other request, but nothing in the treaty makes other requests illegal.
> 
> I just made it clear that you're the lying moron.  You tried to put one over on forum members by omitting the crucial section of the document that defines what "authorized" means.
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fucking moron, the treaty authorizes no one else but the section I mentioned to make the request.
> 
> It also requires the Attorney General to name the authority of an ongoing investigation, proceeding or prosecution for which the other country's assistance is requested. There was no such investigation, proceeding or prosecution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  I just explained to you the meaning of the term "authorize," and you ignore it.
> 
> They are "authorized" to make a request that the government of Ukraine must comply with.  Otherwise the government of Ukraine can ignore it.  However, it's not illegal for any other person to make such a request.  Trump was operating under the terms of the treaty by directing Barr to contact the government of Ukraine.  That's why Schiff is no longer pursuing the "quid pro quo" line of attack.   I realizes that will go nowhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, YOU posted...
> 
> _The contracting states shall provide mutual assistance, *in accordance with the provisions of this treaty*, in connection with the investigation, prosecution, and prevention of offenses, and in proceedings related to criminal matters._​
> Emphasis added to highlight what a lying fucking moron you are.
> 
> _*"in accordance with the provisions of this treaty*_ includes the stated provision that our Attorney General, or someone the Attorney General designates, makes the reqest.
> 
> And he or she has to name our authority on the investigation, proceeding or prosecution with which we are requesting help -- which was non-existent in this case.
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> YOU posted that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh stupid fuck....
> 
> View attachment 289216
> 
> You really are nearly retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Fruitcake, there was no investigation.  And Barr said Trump neither asked him to investigate nor make him aware of that phone call.
> 
> You lose again because you're a loser.
Click to expand...


Fawn, I am now convinced that you are the  dumbest person on USMB. Forget Pogo or Franco, you're a level of stupid beyond all...

We have the transcript retard.


----------



## Faun

airplanemechanic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the Treaty:  Signed at Kiev in 1999, referred to the Senate, approved October, 2000.
> 
> What matters is that by-passing the law--The Attorney General is authorized in the proceedings, and in writing it must be: By-Passing the law Is beyond High Crimes and just possibly an Act of War.  If other means are used, than those in writing, then Attorney General has to put the details in writing within 10 days!
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Red-Hatters Not the Law, but a group of goons in all the advertising, even!
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote the line where it says Giuliani can't do his own investigating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said Giuliani can't? Although Giuliani, the president's personal attorney,  can't solicit a foreign national to contribute to his client's campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did Giuliani do that?  Snowflakes believe everything the president does is an illegal campaign contribution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He solicited a foreign national to investigate one of Trump's political rivals...
> 
> *Former Ukraine prosecutor says he saw no evidence of wrongdoing by Biden*
> 
> _KYIV, Ukraine —
> 
> Ukraine’s former top law enforcement official says he repeatedly rebuffed demands by President Trump’s personal lawyer to investigate Joe Biden and his son, insisting he had seen no evidence of wrongdoing that he could pursue.
> 
> In an interview, Yuri Lutsenko said while he was Ukraine’s prosecutor general he told Rudolph W. Giuliani that he would be happy to cooperate if the FBI or other U.S. authorities began their own investigation of the former vice president and his son Hunter but insisted they had not broken any Ukrainian laws to his knowledge. Lutsenko, who was fired as prosecutor general last month, said he had urged Giuliani to launch a U.S. inquiry and go to court if he had any evidence but not to use Ukraine to conduct a political vendetta that could affect the U.S. election.
> 
> “I said, ‘Let’s put this through prosecutors, not through presidents,’ ” Lutsenko told The Times.
> 
> *“I told him I could not start an investigation just for the interests of an American official,”* he said._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being a political rival does not mean Trump cannot investigate his behavior WHEN HE WAS VICE PRESIDENT.
Click to expand...

No matter how you want to word it -- it's illegal to solicit a foreign national to help with a campaign. Having a foreign national investigate a Trump political rival is helping Trump's campaign.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have someone explain the treaty to you, Fruitcake. It's above your reading comprehension level of See Spot Run.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been explaining it to you for a week, and you still don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spits the forum's lying fucking moron who admits he doesn't understand the meaning of, _*"in accordance with the provisions of this treaty."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What don't I understand, shit for brains?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already stated. There really is no need for the forum's lying fucking moron to reiterate that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you are afraid to say because then everyone will know what a moron you are.
Click to expand...


Everyone already knows what a moron fawn is.

I would BET he has the lowest IQ of anyone on USMB - INCLUDING Pogo.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At some point either a Republican or the US AG has to declare that 4 years of this non-stop undermining, lying, false accusations, attacks, foreign collusion, etc...is Conspiracy, Sedition, and Treason.
> 
> 
> 
> Cry to Republicans who started the two year Mueller investigation.
Click to expand...


Does soros give you a treat when you lie like that?

Serious question fawn, have you had your IQ tested? Can I take a guess? 35, right? Am I right? Come on, it's 35, isn't it?


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been explaining it to you for a week, and you still don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spits the forum's lying fucking moron who admits he doesn't understand the meaning of, _*"in accordance with the provisions of this treaty."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What don't I understand, shit for brains?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already stated. There really is no need for the forum's lying fucking moron to reiterate that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you are afraid to say because then everyone will know what a moron you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone already knows what a moron fawn is.
> 
> I would BET he has the lowest IQ of anyone on USMB - INCLUDING Pogo.
Click to expand...

LOL

My IQ is no less 60 points higher than yours, Fruitcake.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At some point either a Republican or the US AG has to declare that 4 years of this non-stop undermining, lying, false accusations, attacks, foreign collusion, etc...is Conspiracy, Sedition, and Treason.
> 
> 
> 
> Cry to Republicans who started the two year Mueller investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does soros give you a treat when you lie like that?
> 
> Serious question fawn, have you had your IQ tested? Can I take a guess? 35, right? Am I right? Come on, it's 35, isn't it?
Click to expand...

Yes, I took a test. I went head-to-head with martybegan with an online test. He topped off at 111-121; while I measured at 131 or higher. The top range of IQ's being measured at around 230.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At some point either a Republican or the US AG has to declare that 4 years of this non-stop undermining, lying, false accusations, attacks, foreign collusion, etc...is Conspiracy, Sedition, and Treason.
> 
> 
> 
> Cry to Republicans who started the two year Mueller investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does soros give you a treat when you lie like that?
> 
> Serious question fawn, have you had your IQ tested? Can I take a guess? 35, right? Am I right? Come on, it's 35, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I took a test. I went head-to-head with martybegan with an online test. He topped off at 111-121; while I measured at 131 or higher. The top range of IQ's being measured at around 230.
Click to expand...


You measured at 31?


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At some point either a Republican or the US AG has to declare that 4 years of this non-stop undermining, lying, false accusations, attacks, foreign collusion, etc...is Conspiracy, Sedition, and Treason.
> 
> 
> 
> Cry to Republicans who started the two year Mueller investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does soros give you a treat when you lie like that?
> 
> Serious question fawn, have you had your IQ tested? Can I take a guess? 35, right? Am I right? Come on, it's 35, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I took a test. I went head-to-head with martybegan with an online test. He topped off at 111-121; while I measured at 131 or higher. The top range of IQ's being measured at around 230.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You measured at 31?
Click to expand...

LOL

That you see that reveals just how low your IQ is.


----------



## mascale

So now a formal investigation, announced:  Does get underway!

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!:
(Some will say that something similar actually did not happen as consequence of the phone call:  With basis in a seriously weakened President, known even in North Korea.)


----------



## airplanemechanic

Faun said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote the line where it says Giuliani can't do his own investigating.
> 
> 
> 
> Who said Giuliani can't? Although Giuliani, the president's personal attorney,  can't solicit a foreign national to contribute to his client's campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did Giuliani do that?  Snowflakes believe everything the president does is an illegal campaign contribution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He solicited a foreign national to investigate one of Trump's political rivals...
> 
> *Former Ukraine prosecutor says he saw no evidence of wrongdoing by Biden*
> 
> _KYIV, Ukraine —
> 
> Ukraine’s former top law enforcement official says he repeatedly rebuffed demands by President Trump’s personal lawyer to investigate Joe Biden and his son, insisting he had seen no evidence of wrongdoing that he could pursue.
> 
> In an interview, Yuri Lutsenko said while he was Ukraine’s prosecutor general he told Rudolph W. Giuliani that he would be happy to cooperate if the FBI or other U.S. authorities began their own investigation of the former vice president and his son Hunter but insisted they had not broken any Ukrainian laws to his knowledge. Lutsenko, who was fired as prosecutor general last month, said he had urged Giuliani to launch a U.S. inquiry and go to court if he had any evidence but not to use Ukraine to conduct a political vendetta that could affect the U.S. election.
> 
> “I said, ‘Let’s put this through prosecutors, not through presidents,’ ” Lutsenko told The Times.
> 
> *“I told him I could not start an investigation just for the interests of an American official,”* he said._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being a political rival does not mean Trump cannot investigate his behavior WHEN HE WAS VICE PRESIDENT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how you want to word it -- it's illegal to solicit a foreign national to help with a campaign. Having a foreign national investigate a Trump political rival is helping Trump's campaign.
Click to expand...


How? Biden wasn't running against Trump in 2018. He didn't even announce he was running for President until April 25th, 2019.  So your point is moot.

So no matter how you word it, Biden running for president now does not put a cloak of invulnerability around him for behavior he engaged in while Vice President.


----------



## mascale

The Obama Administration is mostly on-record supporting non-lethal support for Ukraine.  The loan guarantees that appear in reporting about Biden were a part of the policy.The policy was in writing, and is in the link below.  Down toward the bottom is the US Policy agenda regarding corruption in Ukraine.

FACT SHEET: U.S. Support for Ukraine

The Vice-President had a policy mandate, widely public, to work with.  Ukraine Law Enforcement mainly did the famous corruption of the Donald Trump people at the time--notably the Manafort creature now a convict--a pont-man for the Trump organization.

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(Deut 23:19-23 a policy agenda--probably of Pharoah--in writing is alleged to be deity directed economic agenda for all the people's of the world.  In the matter of the tiny Sinai tribes, the profit, in that case would accrue to Israel, not the Royal Family of Egypt.  Both groups could pillage, enslave, and subjugate all peoples.  Black and White clergy alike:  Like to follow it along!)


----------



## The Original Tree

*So let me get this straight:

You wasted $40 Millions Dollars of the Taxpayer's money trying to railroad the president on a false charge that you dreamed up and financed yourself in the form of The Dirty Dossier.

You launched another 20 Investigations costing the taxpayer an additional $100 Million Dollars so far.  Why bother which such farces?  Only Communist Countries with Totalitarian Dictators have been able to pull off framing innocent men.  You have tried to block The President's Constitutional Authority to issue Executive Orders, and secure our Borders, and Form Foreign and Domestic Policy which includes Immigration, and Trade.

In your first production called "I paid Putin for Russian Collusion and all I got was a lousy T-shirt,"  in that Clown Show (The Mueller Investigation,) there was Zero Due Process.  The President was not allowed to submit testimony, submit exculpatory evidence, cross examine any witnesses.  Mueller bent over backwards to ignore the origination of The Dirty Dossier that caused the Fake Russian Collusion Investigation, so he is not much of an Investigator, and furthermore is not an honest man since he Wiped Strozk and Page's Iphones to deceive the IG in to believing that their "COUP TEXTS" were irretrievably lost.

And Mueller's team was compromised with people involved in trying to not only cover up Clinton's Crimes, but they were seriously involved in a legitimate COUP attempt, had to be fired from Mueller's team, and are all under criminal investigation now.*

*And Mueller, despite a team of Leftist Hacks and an Obama administration and his holdover lackeys that was spying on The President, still could not name a single crime that The President had committed.  It was a monumental flop.  Nielsen was too embarrassed to post the ratings.

Fast forward past that failure.

You have again an identical situation, with again no DUE PROCESS, but even worse, Schiff is rejection all GOP witness requests, both in the Secret Scam Hearings, and not The Public Hearings.

I equate The Subpoena Cannon, with Operation Latitude, known by it's common name "The Insurance Policy"  All part of the same COUP, same as "Putin Hacked my Server" and "I've fallen on Impeachment and I can't get up."  Life Alert isn't going to answer your call.  They probably are 'Russian Assets says Hillary'  Isn't everyone these days?





As we find out more and more about how deep and ugly The Deep State is, with people like Kelly, Tillerson, Ciaramella, Vindman and others all trying to obstruct The President's Policies, simply because they disagree with them, America is seeing with their own eyes what The President meant by "The Swamp".

I'd watch these Swamp Proceedings if they were fair and Due Process were allowed and both parties were allowed to state their case and fight it out right in front of us, but Schiff and Pelosi do not want that.   They still want secret meetings, secret witnesses, and secret accusations that no one is permitted to challenge.  They also don't want to work on Border Security, Lowering Drug Prices, Health Care, Infrastructure, or sign an Anti-Lynching Bill sponsored by The President which The GOP has been trying to get passed for 160 years and has for some inexplicable reason been voted down every time by The Democrats, which is what they did between 1870 and 1964 when they opposed for nearly 100 years Civil Rights for African Americans.

There is No point in watching a rigged game when you know the score before the kickoff.  The Transcripts which Schiff was forced to release already are contradicting his planned leaks.  He is running the hearings like a scared rabbit, a nervous Nellie, and quite frankly they are going to be awful.  If you need a nap, feel free to tune in and listen to Schiff read you a fairy tale, but I am not going to watch that Schitt Show.

Despite a rigged game again, I predict more embarrassment for Soviet Schiff and his Comrades, only I am not going to bother giving any of my precious time to it.  Trump will be re-elected no matter how many times they try to frame the man.  Globalism and The Green New Scam and The Plan to Bankrupt America hit a Speed Bump.  By the time Trump is re-elected I hope that not only is he going to turn that speed bump in to a wall to protect America from Socialism, Graft, and Corruption, but he'll have to build a prison to incarcerate all the criminals from the Clinton and Obama Crime Familes that have been slowly outted these past three years.

I give the Schiff Show on a scale of 1-10, 10 Rotten Tomatoes.  Too bad we can't actually throw them at role' Bobble Head.*


----------



## Faun

airplanemechanic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said Giuliani can't? Although Giuliani, the president's personal attorney,  can't solicit a foreign national to contribute to his client's campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> When did Giuliani do that?  Snowflakes believe everything the president does is an illegal campaign contribution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He solicited a foreign national to investigate one of Trump's political rivals...
> 
> *Former Ukraine prosecutor says he saw no evidence of wrongdoing by Biden*
> 
> _KYIV, Ukraine —
> 
> Ukraine’s former top law enforcement official says he repeatedly rebuffed demands by President Trump’s personal lawyer to investigate Joe Biden and his son, insisting he had seen no evidence of wrongdoing that he could pursue.
> 
> In an interview, Yuri Lutsenko said while he was Ukraine’s prosecutor general he told Rudolph W. Giuliani that he would be happy to cooperate if the FBI or other U.S. authorities began their own investigation of the former vice president and his son Hunter but insisted they had not broken any Ukrainian laws to his knowledge. Lutsenko, who was fired as prosecutor general last month, said he had urged Giuliani to launch a U.S. inquiry and go to court if he had any evidence but not to use Ukraine to conduct a political vendetta that could affect the U.S. election.
> 
> “I said, ‘Let’s put this through prosecutors, not through presidents,’ ” Lutsenko told The Times.
> 
> *“I told him I could not start an investigation just for the interests of an American official,”* he said._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being a political rival does not mean Trump cannot investigate his behavior WHEN HE WAS VICE PRESIDENT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how you want to word it -- it's illegal to solicit a foreign national to help with a campaign. Having a foreign national investigate a Trump political rival is helping Trump's campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How? Biden wasn't running against Trump in 2018. He didn't even announce he was running for President until April 25th, 2019.  So your point is moot.
> 
> So no matter how you word it, Biden running for president now does not put a cloak of invulnerability around him for behavior he engaged in while Vice President.
Click to expand...

Biden announces in April, Trump solicits campaign help to defeat him in July. Yeah, I see your point.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did Giuliani do that?  Snowflakes believe everything the president does is an illegal campaign contribution.
> 
> 
> 
> He solicited a foreign national to investigate one of Trump's political rivals...
> 
> *Former Ukraine prosecutor says he saw no evidence of wrongdoing by Biden*
> 
> _KYIV, Ukraine —
> 
> Ukraine’s former top law enforcement official says he repeatedly rebuffed demands by President Trump’s personal lawyer to investigate Joe Biden and his son, insisting he had seen no evidence of wrongdoing that he could pursue.
> 
> In an interview, Yuri Lutsenko said while he was Ukraine’s prosecutor general he told Rudolph W. Giuliani that he would be happy to cooperate if the FBI or other U.S. authorities began their own investigation of the former vice president and his son Hunter but insisted they had not broken any Ukrainian laws to his knowledge. Lutsenko, who was fired as prosecutor general last month, said he had urged Giuliani to launch a U.S. inquiry and go to court if he had any evidence but not to use Ukraine to conduct a political vendetta that could affect the U.S. election.
> 
> “I said, ‘Let’s put this through prosecutors, not through presidents,’ ” Lutsenko told The Times.
> 
> *“I told him I could not start an investigation just for the interests of an American official,”* he said._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being a political rival does not mean Trump cannot investigate his behavior WHEN HE WAS VICE PRESIDENT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how you want to word it -- it's illegal to solicit a foreign national to help with a campaign. Having a foreign national investigate a Trump political rival is helping Trump's campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How? Biden wasn't running against Trump in 2018. He didn't even announce he was running for President until April 25th, 2019.  So your point is moot.
> 
> So no matter how you word it, Biden running for president now does not put a cloak of invulnerability around him for behavior he engaged in while Vice President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden announces in April, Trump solicits campaign help to defeat him in July. Yeah, I see your point.
Click to expand...

If Biden announced it, then it must be a fact.  Is that your theory?


----------



## bripat9643

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL!  To what end?  You can't be serious.  They will destroy him when they interrogate him, and thereby show what a bunch of frauds and con artists the Dims are,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destroy him?
> Again. Why?  To what end?  How does that help Trump or otherwise erase the corroborating testimony of more than a half a dozen others, dope?
> 
> You obviously haven't  thought this through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "To what end?"  A moron who is supporting a coup against Trump is asking why would Republicans want to destroy the so-called whistleblower?
> 
> Are you actually trying to convince us that this charade is legitimate?  There is no "corroborating testimony, moron, and none of that reveals that the so-called whistleblower conspired with Schiff for Brains to invent this entire smear.  I know you assholes don't want the public to know the facts leading up to this circus.  The will be electoral armageddon for Dims.
> 
> Believe me when I tell you that the last thing Dims want is Republicans interrogating this guy on national TV for a week or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL!  To what end?  You can't be serious.  They will destroy him when they interrogate him, and thereby show what a bunch of frauds and con artists the Dims are,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Destroy him?
> Again. Why?  To what end?  How does that help Trump or otherwise erase the corroborating testimony of more than a half a dozen others, dope?
> 
> You obviously haven't  thought this through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "To what end?"  A moron who is supporting a coup against Trump is asking why would Republicans want to destroy the so-called whistleblower?
> 
> Are you actually trying to convince us that this charade is legitimate?  There is no "corroborating testimony, moron, and none of that reveals that the so-called whistleblower conspired with Schiff for Brains to invent this entire smear.  I know you assholes don't want the public to know the facts leading up to this circus.  The will be electoral armageddon for Dims.
> 
> Believe me when I tell you that the last thing Dims want is Republicans interrogating this guy on national TV for a week or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you actually trying to convince us that this charade is legitimate? There is no "corroborating testimony, moron, and none of that reveals that the so-called whistleblower conspired with Schiff for Brains to invent this entire smear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, it's legit alright and has been corroborated by testimony from at least six witnesses whether you choose to believe it or not, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of them contradicted the transcript, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I techically agree, only because the memo clearly shows the ask made by Trump and is what started the whole thing. The better way to phrase it is they corroborated the claims of the WB.
> 
> Try reading the transcripts of their testimonies and stop being a dope.
Click to expand...

They didn't corroborate jack shit.  We have the transcript, so there's nothing to corroborate.  All they did is say "Orange man bad."


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What don't I understand, shit for brains?
> 
> 
> 
> Already stated. There really is no need for the forum's lying fucking moron to reiterate that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you are afraid to say because then everyone will know what a moron you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> I already stated what you don't understand in post 140
> 
> Stating again what you failed to understand before is futile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please spare me.  I'm not searching back through 20 pages of your mindless gibberish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Like it matters to anyone that you still don't understand what YOU posted.
Click to expand...

I obviously understand what the treat says.  I had to explain it before you switched tracts and started agreeing with me.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote the line where it says Giuliani can't do his own investigating.
> 
> 
> 
> Who said Giuliani can't? Although Giuliani, the president's personal attorney,  can't solicit a foreign national to contribute to his client's campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did Giuliani do that?  Snowflakes believe everything the president does is an illegal campaign contribution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He solicited a foreign national to investigate one of Trump's political rivals...
> 
> *Former Ukraine prosecutor says he saw no evidence of wrongdoing by Biden*
> 
> _KYIV, Ukraine —
> 
> Ukraine’s former top law enforcement official says he repeatedly rebuffed demands by President Trump’s personal lawyer to investigate Joe Biden and his son, insisting he had seen no evidence of wrongdoing that he could pursue.
> 
> In an interview, Yuri Lutsenko said while he was Ukraine’s prosecutor general he told Rudolph W. Giuliani that he would be happy to cooperate if the FBI or other U.S. authorities began their own investigation of the former vice president and his son Hunter but insisted they had not broken any Ukrainian laws to his knowledge. Lutsenko, who was fired as prosecutor general last month, said he had urged Giuliani to launch a U.S. inquiry and go to court if he had any evidence but not to use Ukraine to conduct a political vendetta that could affect the U.S. election.
> 
> “I said, ‘Let’s put this through prosecutors, not through presidents,’ ” Lutsenko told The Times.
> 
> *“I told him I could not start an investigation just for the interests of an American official,”* he said._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being a political rival does not mean Trump cannot investigate his behavior WHEN HE WAS VICE PRESIDENT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how you want to word it -- it's illegal to solicit a foreign national to help with a campaign. Having a foreign national investigate a Trump political rival is helping Trump's campaign.
Click to expand...

Wrong, asshole.   Investigating corrupt politicians is not a campaign contribution, any more than investigating a corrupt banker is a campaign contribution.


----------



## Ame®icano

Faun said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gutless Dem clowns do something about it DO IT impeach Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Figures you nut jobs would call fof his impeachment before the hearings are over. Of course, that reveals how nervous you are about what's coming out that you want him impeached before it does.
Click to expand...


Nut jobs? Than what do you call those on the left that are calling for impeachment for three years now?


----------



## keepitreal

mascale said:


> The Law Enforcement Assistance and Cooperation Treaty with Ukraine specifies that the designated officials of the two nations are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Minister of Justice, (3.1.d.).  The treaty binds those two offices--and so the usual rules in both nations, regarding those offices:  In the Treaty.  So from the New York Times, about the phone--Barbarous Anti-American sentiment is apparently what the White House has documented.
> 
> "A Justice Department official said that Mr. Barr had no knowledge of the call until the director of national intelligence and the intelligence community’s inspector general sent the department the whistle-blower’s criminal referral late last month, and that Mr. Trump has not spoken with the attorney general “about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son.”
> 
> Political interference is not considered cause, stated in the Treaty provisions.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/106/cdoc/tdoc16/CDOC-106tdoc16.pdf
> 
> Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hatter waving takes on a new appearance.  "Banzai! Surprise!" Attack on the USA apparently is supported--or on Ukraine, or Crimea!)


Investigate why Biden used military aid
to have the AG of a foreign country dismissed


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

The Original Tree said:


> *So let me get this straight:
> 
> You wasted $40 Millions Dollars of the Taxpayer's money trying to railroad the president on a false charge that you dreamed up and financed yourself in the form of The Dirty Dossier.
> 
> You launched another 20 Investigations costing the taxpayer an additional $100 Million Dollars so far.  Why bother which such farces?  Only Communist Countries with Totalitarian Dictators have been able to pull off framing innocent men.  You have tried to block The President's Constitutional Authority to issue Executive Orders, and secure our Borders, and Form Foreign and Domestic Policy which includes Immigration, and Trade.
> 
> In your first production called "I paid Putin for Russian Collusion and all I got was a lousy T-shirt,"  in that Clown Show (The Mueller Investigation,) there was Zero Due Process.  The President was not allowed to submit testimony, submit exculpatory evidence, cross examine any witnesses.  Mueller bent over backwards to ignore the origination of The Dirty Dossier that caused the Fake Russian Collusion Investigation, so he is not much of an Investigator, and furthermore is not an honest man since he Wiped Strozk and Page's Iphones to deceive the IG in to believing that their "COUP TEXTS" were irretrievably lost.
> 
> And Mueller's team was compromised with people involved in trying to not only cover up Clinton's Crimes, but they were seriously involved in a legitimate COUP attempt, had to be fired from Mueller's team, and are all under criminal investigation now.*
> 
> *And Mueller, despite a team of Leftist Hacks and an Obama administration and his holdover lackeys that was spying on The President, still could not name a single crime that The President had committed.  It was a monumental flop.  Nielsen was too embarrassed to post the ratings.
> 
> Fast forward past that failure.
> 
> You have again an identical situation, with again no DUE PROCESS, but even worse, Schiff is rejection all GOP witness requests, both in the Secret Scam Hearings, and not The Public Hearings.
> 
> I equate The Subpoena Cannon, with Operation Latitude, known by it's common name "The Insurance Policy"  All part of the same COUP, same as "Putin Hacked my Server" and "I've fallen on Impeachment and I can't get up."  Life Alert isn't going to answer your call.  They probably are 'Russian Assets says Hillary'  Isn't everyone these days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we find out more and more about how deep and ugly The Deep State is, with people like Kelly, Tillerson, Ciaramella, Vindman and others all trying to obstruct The President's Policies, simply because they disagree with them, America is seeing with their own eyes what The President meant by "The Swamp".
> 
> I'd watch these Swamp Proceedings if they were fair and Due Process were allowed and both parties were allowed to state their case and fight it out right in front of us, but Schiff and Pelosi do not want that.   They still want secret meetings, secret witnesses, and secret accusations that no one is permitted to challenge.  They also don't want to work on Border Security, Lowering Drug Prices, Health Care, Infrastructure, or sign an Anti-Lynching Bill sponsored by The President which The GOP has been trying to get passed for 160 years and has for some inexplicable reason been voted down every time by The Democrats, which is what they did between 1870 and 1964 when they opposed for nearly 100 years Civil Rights for African Americans.
> 
> There is No point in watching a rigged game when you know the score before the kickoff.  The Transcripts which Schiff was forced to release already are contradicting his planned leaks.  He is running the hearings like a scared rabbit, a nervous Nellie, and quite frankly they are going to be awful.  If you need a nap, feel free to tune in and listen to Schiff read you a fairy tale, but I am not going to watch that Schitt Show.
> 
> Despite a rigged game again, I predict more embarrassment for Soviet Schiff and his Comrades, only I am not going to bother giving any of my precious time to it.  Trump will be re-elected no matter how many times they try to frame the man.  Globalism and The Green New Scam and The Plan to Bankrupt America hit a Speed Bump.  By the time Trump is re-elected I hope that not only is he going to turn that speed bump in to a wall to protect America from Socialism, Graft, and Corruption, but he'll have to build a prison to incarcerate all the criminals from the Clinton and Obama Crime Familes that have been slowly outted these past three years.
> 
> I give the Schiff Show on a scale of 1-10, 10 Rotten Tomatoes.  Too bad we can't actually throw them at role' Bobble Head.*



It will be a Press circus and Dems will be even more dishonest and arrogant than when they attacked Kavanaugh.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He solicited a foreign national to investigate one of Trump's political rivals...
> 
> *Former Ukraine prosecutor says he saw no evidence of wrongdoing by Biden*
> 
> _KYIV, Ukraine —
> 
> Ukraine’s former top law enforcement official says he repeatedly rebuffed demands by President Trump’s personal lawyer to investigate Joe Biden and his son, insisting he had seen no evidence of wrongdoing that he could pursue.
> 
> In an interview, Yuri Lutsenko said while he was Ukraine’s prosecutor general he told Rudolph W. Giuliani that he would be happy to cooperate if the FBI or other U.S. authorities began their own investigation of the former vice president and his son Hunter but insisted they had not broken any Ukrainian laws to his knowledge. Lutsenko, who was fired as prosecutor general last month, said he had urged Giuliani to launch a U.S. inquiry and go to court if he had any evidence but not to use Ukraine to conduct a political vendetta that could affect the U.S. election.
> 
> “I said, ‘Let’s put this through prosecutors, not through presidents,’ ” Lutsenko told The Times.
> 
> *“I told him I could not start an investigation just for the interests of an American official,”* he said._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a political rival does not mean Trump cannot investigate his behavior WHEN HE WAS VICE PRESIDENT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how you want to word it -- it's illegal to solicit a foreign national to help with a campaign. Having a foreign national investigate a Trump political rival is helping Trump's campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How? Biden wasn't running against Trump in 2018. He didn't even announce he was running for President until April 25th, 2019.  So your point is moot.
> 
> So no matter how you word it, Biden running for president now does not put a cloak of invulnerability around him for behavior he engaged in while Vice President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden announces in April, Trump solicits campaign help to defeat him in July. Yeah, I see your point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Biden announced it, then it must be a fact.  Is that your theory?
Click to expand...

Oh, lying fucking moron? Now you're denying Biden declared in April he was running for president??

Joe Biden Announces 2020 Run for President, After Months of Hesitation

^^^ 4.25.2019

Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?

Ever???


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already stated. There really is no need for the forum's lying fucking moron to reiterate that.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you are afraid to say because then everyone will know what a moron you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop lying, ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> I already stated what you don't understand in post 140
> 
> Stating again what you failed to understand before is futile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please spare me.  I'm not searching back through 20 pages of your mindless gibberish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Like it matters to anyone that you still don't understand what YOU posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I obviously understand what the treat says.  I had to explain it before you switched tracts and started agreeing with me.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Lying fucking moron, if you actually understood it, you'd understand why it doesn't apply to Trump calling Zelensky to ask for help with investigating a political rival of his.


----------



## Ame®icano

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the Treaty:  Signed at Kiev in 1999, referred to the Senate, approved October, 2000.
> 
> What matters is that by-passing the law--The Attorney General is authorized in the proceedings, and in writing it must be: By-Passing the law Is beyond High Crimes and just possibly an Act of War.  If other means are used, than those in writing, then Attorney General has to put the details in writing within 10 days!
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Red-Hatters Not the Law, but a group of goons in all the advertising, even!
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote the line where it says Giuliani can't do his own investigating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said Giuliani can't? Although Giuliani, the president's personal attorney,  can't solicit a foreign national to contribute to his client's campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did Giuliani do that?  Snowflakes believe everything the president does is an illegal campaign contribution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He solicited a foreign national to investigate one of Trump's political rivals...
> 
> *Former Ukraine prosecutor says he saw no evidence of wrongdoing by Biden*
> 
> _KYIV, Ukraine —
> 
> Ukraine’s former top law enforcement official says he repeatedly rebuffed demands by President Trump’s personal lawyer to investigate Joe Biden and his son, insisting he had seen no evidence of wrongdoing that he could pursue.
> 
> In an interview, Yuri Lutsenko said while he was Ukraine’s prosecutor general he told Rudolph W. Giuliani that he would be happy to cooperate if the FBI or other U.S. authorities began their own investigation of the former vice president and his son Hunter but insisted they had not broken any Ukrainian laws to his knowledge. Lutsenko, who was fired as prosecutor general last month, said he had urged Giuliani to launch a U.S. inquiry and go to court if he had any evidence but not to use Ukraine to conduct a political vendetta that could affect the U.S. election.
> 
> “I said, ‘Let’s put this through prosecutors, not through presidents,’ ” Lutsenko told The Times.
> 
> *“I told him I could not start an investigation just for the interests of an American official,”* he said._​
Click to expand...


You keep repeating over and over that Ukraine has no evidence of Biden breaking the law.

Ukrainian law.

We're not talking about Ukrainian law here, don't we?


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said Giuliani can't? Although Giuliani, the president's personal attorney,  can't solicit a foreign national to contribute to his client's campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> When did Giuliani do that?  Snowflakes believe everything the president does is an illegal campaign contribution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He solicited a foreign national to investigate one of Trump's political rivals...
> 
> *Former Ukraine prosecutor says he saw no evidence of wrongdoing by Biden*
> 
> _KYIV, Ukraine —
> 
> Ukraine’s former top law enforcement official says he repeatedly rebuffed demands by President Trump’s personal lawyer to investigate Joe Biden and his son, insisting he had seen no evidence of wrongdoing that he could pursue.
> 
> In an interview, Yuri Lutsenko said while he was Ukraine’s prosecutor general he told Rudolph W. Giuliani that he would be happy to cooperate if the FBI or other U.S. authorities began their own investigation of the former vice president and his son Hunter but insisted they had not broken any Ukrainian laws to his knowledge. Lutsenko, who was fired as prosecutor general last month, said he had urged Giuliani to launch a U.S. inquiry and go to court if he had any evidence but not to use Ukraine to conduct a political vendetta that could affect the U.S. election.
> 
> “I said, ‘Let’s put this through prosecutors, not through presidents,’ ” Lutsenko told The Times.
> 
> *“I told him I could not start an investigation just for the interests of an American official,”* he said._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being a political rival does not mean Trump cannot investigate his behavior WHEN HE WAS VICE PRESIDENT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how you want to word it -- it's illegal to solicit a foreign national to help with a campaign. Having a foreign national investigate a Trump political rival is helping Trump's campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, asshole.   Investigating corrupt politicians is not a campaign contribution, any more than investigating a corrupt banker is a campaign contribution.
Click to expand...

Investigating Biden is providing a service for Trump. Services have value. Trump can't break one law to enforce another.

Lock him up!


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gutless Dem clowns do something about it DO IT impeach Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Figures you nut jobs would call fof his impeachment before the hearings are over. Of course, that reveals how nervous you are about what's coming out that you want him impeached before it does.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nut jobs? Than what do you call those on the left that are calling for impeachment for three years now?
Click to expand...

Anyone calling for trump's impeachment prior to this impeachment could be called a nut job. This impeachment, is validly based on trump soliciting campaign help from a foreign national.


----------



## easyt65

mascale said:


> The Obama Administration is mostly on-record supporting non-lethal support for Ukraine.



'_MOSTLY_' on record for '_NON_-lethal'  support for Ukraine'.

So not everyone in the Obama administration was even for providing NON-Lethal support to Ukraine as Russia amassed their troops, tanks, and weapons on Ukraine's border....

...and how did any reasonable, intelligent person believe NON-lethal means was going to deter or prevent Putin and his troops from invading and taking Ukraine, which is important for Putin to  maintain his stranglehold on Europe's energy dependence?

This sounds a lot like Benghazi all over again -- good guys threatened by enemies, pleading for more security / weapons / help in defending themselves, only to be denied by Obama & his State Department, left to fend for themselves. They sent lots of NON-lethal well-wishes for a good / peaceful  outcome, though.





In the end, it all worked out:
- Putin got Crimea & European dependency on his energy
- Obama got Putin's permission to invade Syria
- The Ukrainian criminal energy company owner Hunter worked for got to work for Putin again
- Hunter Biden probably got a nice bonus & didn't have to worry about a trial
- Papa Joe got to brag on video how he is a tough guy, how he extorted the Ukraine PM






.


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the Treaty:  Signed at Kiev in 1999, referred to the Senate, approved October, 2000.
> 
> What matters is that by-passing the law--The Attorney General is authorized in the proceedings, and in writing it must be: By-Passing the law Is beyond High Crimes and just possibly an Act of War.  If other means are used, than those in writing, then Attorney General has to put the details in writing within 10 days!
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Red-Hatters Not the Law, but a group of goons in all the advertising, even!
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote the line where it says Giuliani can't do his own investigating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said Giuliani can't? Although Giuliani, the president's personal attorney,  can't solicit a foreign national to contribute to his client's campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did Giuliani do that?  Snowflakes believe everything the president does is an illegal campaign contribution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He solicited a foreign national to investigate one of Trump's political rivals...
> 
> *Former Ukraine prosecutor says he saw no evidence of wrongdoing by Biden*
> 
> _KYIV, Ukraine —
> 
> Ukraine’s former top law enforcement official says he repeatedly rebuffed demands by President Trump’s personal lawyer to investigate Joe Biden and his son, insisting he had seen no evidence of wrongdoing that he could pursue.
> 
> In an interview, Yuri Lutsenko said while he was Ukraine’s prosecutor general he told Rudolph W. Giuliani that he would be happy to cooperate if the FBI or other U.S. authorities began their own investigation of the former vice president and his son Hunter but insisted they had not broken any Ukrainian laws to his knowledge. Lutsenko, who was fired as prosecutor general last month, said he had urged Giuliani to launch a U.S. inquiry and go to court if he had any evidence but not to use Ukraine to conduct a political vendetta that could affect the U.S. election.
> 
> “I said, ‘Let’s put this through prosecutors, not through presidents,’ ” Lutsenko told The Times.
> 
> *“I told him I could not start an investigation just for the interests of an American official,”* he said._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep repeating over and over that Ukraine has no evidence of Biden breaking the law.
> 
> Ukrainian law.
> 
> We're not talking about Ukrainian law here, don't we?
Click to expand...

What U.S. law is applicable in Ukraine?


----------



## BlindBoo

Tune in, watch carefully as the facts are presented and contested.

Then make up your own mind.


----------



## Lesh

The Original Tree said:


> *So let me get this straight:
> 
> You wasted $40 Millions Dollars of the Taxpayer's money trying to railroad the president on a false charge that you dreamed up and financed yourself in the form of The Dirty Dossier.
> 
> You launched another 20 Investigations costing the taxpayer an additional $100 Million Dollars so far.  Why bother which such farces?  Only Communist Countries with Totalitarian Dictators have been able to pull off framing innocent men.  You have tried to block The President's Constitutional Authority to issue Executive Orders, and secure our Borders, and Form Foreign and Domestic Policy which includes Immigration, and Trade.
> 
> In your first production called "I paid Putin for Russian Collusion and all I got was a lousy T-shirt,"  in that Clown Show (The Mueller Investigation,) there was Zero Due Process.  The President was not allowed to submit testimony, submit exculpatory evidence, cross examine any witnesses.  Mueller bent over backwards to ignore the origination of The Dirty Dossier that caused the Fake Russian Collusion Investigation, so he is not much of an Investigator, and furthermore is not an honest man since he Wiped Strozk and Page's Iphones to deceive the IG in to believing that their "COUP TEXTS" were irretrievably lost.
> 
> And Mueller's team was compromised with people involved in trying to not only cover up Clinton's Crimes, but they were seriously involved in a legitimate COUP attempt, had to be fired from Mueller's team, and are all under criminal investigation now.*
> 
> *And Mueller, despite a team of Leftist Hacks and an Obama administration and his holdover lackeys that was spying on The President, still could not name a single crime that The President had committed.  It was a monumental flop.  Nielsen was too embarrassed to post the ratings.
> 
> Fast forward past that failure.
> 
> You have again an identical situation, with again no DUE PROCESS, but even worse, Schiff is rejection all GOP witness requests, both in the Secret Scam Hearings, and not The Public Hearings.
> 
> I equate The Subpoena Cannon, with Operation Latitude, known by it's common name "The Insurance Policy"  All part of the same COUP, same as "Putin Hacked my Server" and "I've fallen on Impeachment and I can't get up."  Life Alert isn't going to answer your call.  They probably are 'Russian Assets says Hillary'  Isn't everyone these days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we find out more and more about how deep and ugly The Deep State is, with people like Kelly, Tillerson, Ciaramella, Vindman and others all trying to obstruct The President's Policies, simply because they disagree with them, America is seeing with their own eyes what The President meant by "The Swamp".
> 
> I'd watch these Swamp Proceedings if they were fair and Due Process were allowed and both parties were allowed to state their case and fight it out right in front of us, but Schiff and Pelosi do not want that.   They still want secret meetings, secret witnesses, and secret accusations that no one is permitted to challenge.  They also don't want to work on Border Security, Lowering Drug Prices, Health Care, Infrastructure, or sign an Anti-Lynching Bill sponsored by The President which The GOP has been trying to get passed for 160 years and has for some inexplicable reason been voted down every time by The Democrats, which is what they did between 1870 and 1964 when they opposed for nearly 100 years Civil Rights for African Americans.
> 
> There is No point in watching a rigged game when you know the score before the kickoff.  The Transcripts which Schiff was forced to release already are contradicting his planned leaks.  He is running the hearings like a scared rabbit, a nervous Nellie, and quite frankly they are going to be awful.  If you need a nap, feel free to tune in and listen to Schiff read you a fairy tale, but I am not going to watch that Schitt Show.
> 
> Despite a rigged game again, I predict more embarrassment for Soviet Schiff and his Comrades, only I am not going to bother giving any of my precious time to it.  Trump will be re-elected no matter how many times they try to frame the man.  Globalism and The Green New Scam and The Plan to Bankrupt America hit a Speed Bump.  By the time Trump is re-elected I hope that not only is he going to turn that speed bump in to a wall to protect America from Socialism, Graft, and Corruption, but he'll have to build a prison to incarcerate all the criminals from the Clinton and Obama Crime Familes that have been slowly outted these past three years.
> 
> I give the Schiff Show on a scale of 1-10, 10 Rotten Tomatoes.  Too bad we can't actually throw them at role' Bobble Head.*


Ignorance is Bliss huh?


----------



## bendog

The Original Tree said:


> *So let me get this straight:
> 
> You wasted $40 Millions Dollars of the Taxpayer's money trying to railroad the president on a false charge that you dreamed up and financed yourself in the form of The Dirty Dossier.
> 
> You launched another 20 Investigations costing the taxpayer an additional $100 Million Dollars so far.  Why bother which such farces?  Only Communist Countries with Totalitarian Dictators have been able to pull off framing innocent men.  You have tried to block The President's Constitutional Authority to issue Executive Orders, and secure our Borders, and Form Foreign and Domestic Policy which includes Immigration, and Trade.
> 
> In your first production called "I paid Putin for Russian Collusion and all I got was a lousy T-shirt,"  in that Clown Show (The Mueller Investigation,) there was Zero Due Process.  The President was not allowed to submit testimony, submit exculpatory evidence, cross examine any witnesses.  Mueller bent over backwards to ignore the origination of The Dirty Dossier that caused the Fake Russian Collusion Investigation, so he is not much of an Investigator, and furthermore is not an honest man since he Wiped Strozk and Page's Iphones to deceive the IG in to believing that their "COUP TEXTS" were irretrievably lost.
> 
> And Mueller's team was compromised with people involved in trying to not only cover up Clinton's Crimes, but they were seriously involved in a legitimate COUP attempt, had to be fired from Mueller's team, and are all under criminal investigation now.*
> 
> *And Mueller, despite a team of Leftist Hacks and an Obama administration and his holdover lackeys that was spying on The President, still could not name a single crime that The President had committed.  It was a monumental flop.  Nielsen was too embarrassed to post the ratings.
> 
> Fast forward past that failure.
> 
> You have again an identical situation, with again no DUE PROCESS, but even worse, Schiff is rejection all GOP witness requests, both in the Secret Scam Hearings, and not The Public Hearings.
> 
> I equate The Subpoena Cannon, with Operation Latitude, known by it's common name "The Insurance Policy"  All part of the same COUP, same as "Putin Hacked my Server" and "I've fallen on Impeachment and I can't get up."  Life Alert isn't going to answer your call.  They probably are 'Russian Assets says Hillary'  Isn't everyone these days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we find out more and more about how deep and ugly The Deep State is, with people like Kelly, Tillerson, Ciaramella, Vindman and others all trying to obstruct The President's Policies, simply because they disagree with them, America is seeing with their own eyes what The President meant by "The Swamp".
> 
> I'd watch these Swamp Proceedings if they were fair and Due Process were allowed and both parties were allowed to state their case and fight it out right in front of us, but Schiff and Pelosi do not want that.   They still want secret meetings, secret witnesses, and secret accusations that no one is permitted to challenge.  They also don't want to work on Border Security, Lowering Drug Prices, Health Care, Infrastructure, or sign an Anti-Lynching Bill sponsored by The President which The GOP has been trying to get passed for 160 years and has for some inexplicable reason been voted down every time by The Democrats, which is what they did between 1870 and 1964 when they opposed for nearly 100 years Civil Rights for African Americans.
> 
> There is No point in watching a rigged game when you know the score before the kickoff.  The Transcripts which Schiff was forced to release already are contradicting his planned leaks.  He is running the hearings like a scared rabbit, a nervous Nellie, and quite frankly they are going to be awful.  If you need a nap, feel free to tune in and listen to Schiff read you a fairy tale, but I am not going to watch that Schitt Show.
> 
> Despite a rigged game again, I predict more embarrassment for Soviet Schiff and his Comrades, only I am not going to bother giving any of my precious time to it.  Trump will be re-elected no matter how many times they try to frame the man.  Globalism and The Green New Scam and The Plan to Bankrupt America hit a Speed Bump.  By the time Trump is re-elected I hope that not only is he going to turn that speed bump in to a wall to protect America from Socialism, Graft, and Corruption, but he'll have to build a prison to incarcerate all the criminals from the Clinton and Obama Crime Familes that have been slowly outted these past three years.
> 
> I give the Schiff Show on a scale of 1-10, 10 Rotten Tomatoes.  Too bad we can't actually throw them at role' Bobble Head.*


Tell it to Rump, not me.  LOL


----------



## Jitss617

Let them have their 15 mins of Hope lol


----------



## Crepitus

The Original Tree said:


> *So let me get this straight:
> 
> You wasted $40 Millions Dollars of the Taxpayer's money trying to railroad the president on a false charge that you dreamed up and financed yourself in the form of The Dirty Dossier.
> 
> You launched another 20 Investigations costing the taxpayer an additional $100 Million Dollars so far.  Why bother which such farces?  Only Communist Countries with Totalitarian Dictators have been able to pull off framing innocent men.  You have tried to block The President's Constitutional Authority to issue Executive Orders, and secure our Borders, and Form Foreign and Domestic Policy which includes Immigration, and Trade.
> 
> In your first production called "I paid Putin for Russian Collusion and all I got was a lousy T-shirt,"  in that Clown Show (The Mueller Investigation,) there was Zero Due Process.  The President was not allowed to submit testimony, submit exculpatory evidence, cross examine any witnesses.  Mueller bent over backwards to ignore the origination of The Dirty Dossier that caused the Fake Russian Collusion Investigation, so he is not much of an Investigator, and furthermore is not an honest man since he Wiped Strozk and Page's Iphones to deceive the IG in to believing that their "COUP TEXTS" were irretrievably lost.
> 
> And Mueller's team was compromised with people involved in trying to not only cover up Clinton's Crimes, but they were seriously involved in a legitimate COUP attempt, had to be fired from Mueller's team, and are all under criminal investigation now.*
> 
> *And Mueller, despite a team of Leftist Hacks and an Obama administration and his holdover lackeys that was spying on The President, still could not name a single crime that The President had committed.  It was a monumental flop.  Nielsen was too embarrassed to post the ratings.
> 
> Fast forward past that failure.
> 
> You have again an identical situation, with again no DUE PROCESS, but even worse, Schiff is rejection all GOP witness requests, both in the Secret Scam Hearings, and not The Public Hearings.
> 
> I equate The Subpoena Cannon, with Operation Latitude, known by it's common name "The Insurance Policy"  All part of the same COUP, same as "Putin Hacked my Server" and "I've fallen on Impeachment and I can't get up."  Life Alert isn't going to answer your call.  They probably are 'Russian Assets says Hillary'  Isn't everyone these days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we find out more and more about how deep and ugly The Deep State is, with people like Kelly, Tillerson, Ciaramella, Vindman and others all trying to obstruct The President's Policies, simply because they disagree with them, America is seeing with their own eyes what The President meant by "The Swamp".
> 
> I'd watch these Swamp Proceedings if they were fair and Due Process were allowed and both parties were allowed to state their case and fight it out right in front of us, but Schiff and Pelosi do not want that.   They still want secret meetings, secret witnesses, and secret accusations that no one is permitted to challenge.  They also don't want to work on Border Security, Lowering Drug Prices, Health Care, Infrastructure, or sign an Anti-Lynching Bill sponsored by The President which The GOP has been trying to get passed for 160 years and has for some inexplicable reason been voted down every time by The Democrats, which is what they did between 1870 and 1964 when they opposed for nearly 100 years Civil Rights for African Americans.
> 
> There is No point in watching a rigged game when you know the score before the kickoff.  The Transcripts which Schiff was forced to release already are contradicting his planned leaks.  He is running the hearings like a scared rabbit, a nervous Nellie, and quite frankly they are going to be awful.  If you need a nap, feel free to tune in and listen to Schiff read you a fairy tale, but I am not going to watch that Schitt Show.
> 
> Despite a rigged game again, I predict more embarrassment for Soviet Schiff and his Comrades, only I am not going to bother giving any of my precious time to it.  Trump will be re-elected no matter how many times they try to frame the man.  Globalism and The Green New Scam and The Plan to Bankrupt America hit a Speed Bump.  By the time Trump is re-elected I hope that not only is he going to turn that speed bump in to a wall to protect America from Socialism, Graft, and Corruption, but he'll have to build a prison to incarcerate all the criminals from the Clinton and Obama Crime Familes that have been slowly outted these past three years.
> 
> I give the Schiff Show on a scale of 1-10, 10 Rotten Tomatoes.  Too bad we can't actually throw them at role' Bobble Head.*


You might have hit a record for.largest number of conspiracy theories in a single post.


----------



## mascale

The same international deterrence in 2014 is even still in place despite Trump distractions and illicit, illegal, phone calls. Hours may have been spent even assembling the audience of goons listening in. In 2014, Biden was engaged in US policy, displacing a corrupt official widely so regarded on more than continent, even.

In contrast, no written policy of the Trump Administration supports allegations of wrong-doing on the part of the Bidens in 2014 and beyond.  The company hiring the one Biden likely did have a corrupt motive in mind--a cover should any of the referenced Continental accusers have any designs.

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
(Matthew 25;14-30, usury pay raise economics shown applied--not so regarded in post-Gospel New Testament, Koran, Manifesto, Velocity Theory or other misleading belief system!0


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Destroy him?
> Again. Why?  To what end?  How does that help Trump or otherwise erase the corroborating testimony of more than a half a dozen others, dope?
> 
> You obviously haven't  thought this through.
> 
> 
> 
> "To what end?"  A moron who is supporting a coup against Trump is asking why would Republicans want to destroy the so-called whistleblower?
> 
> Are you actually trying to convince us that this charade is legitimate?  There is no "corroborating testimony, moron, and none of that reveals that the so-called whistleblower conspired with Schiff for Brains to invent this entire smear.  I know you assholes don't want the public to know the facts leading up to this circus.  The will be electoral armageddon for Dims.
> 
> Believe me when I tell you that the last thing Dims want is Republicans interrogating this guy on national TV for a week or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Destroy him?
> Again. Why?  To what end?  How does that help Trump or otherwise erase the corroborating testimony of more than a half a dozen others, dope?
> 
> You obviously haven't  thought this through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "To what end?"  A moron who is supporting a coup against Trump is asking why would Republicans want to destroy the so-called whistleblower?
> 
> Are you actually trying to convince us that this charade is legitimate?  There is no "corroborating testimony, moron, and none of that reveals that the so-called whistleblower conspired with Schiff for Brains to invent this entire smear.  I know you assholes don't want the public to know the facts leading up to this circus.  The will be electoral armageddon for Dims.
> 
> Believe me when I tell you that the last thing Dims want is Republicans interrogating this guy on national TV for a week or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you actually trying to convince us that this charade is legitimate? There is no "corroborating testimony, moron, and none of that reveals that the so-called whistleblower conspired with Schiff for Brains to invent this entire smear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, it's legit alright and has been corroborated by testimony from at least six witnesses whether you choose to believe it or not, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of them contradicted the transcript, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I techically agree, only because the memo clearly shows the ask made by Trump and is what started the whole thing. The better way to phrase it is they corroborated the claims of the WB.
> 
> Try reading the transcripts of their testimonies and stop being a dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't corroborate jack shit.  We have the transcript, so there's nothing to corroborate.  All they did is say "Orange man bad."
Click to expand...

LOL...
You obviously have not read them.

Try this one, dope and report back.

READ: Testimony Of Alexander Vindman, The White House's Ukraine Specialist


----------



## bripat9643

mascale said:


> See Britpat9643 post, "The President doesn't require "authorization' to pursue his agenda, moron," for how the likely trial could come to a successful ouster of Donald Trump from the Office of President of the United States.
> 
> The President has no arbitrary and capricious authority to pursue anyone, any policy, any jurisdiction, dispute or other matter but is bound to Faithfully Executive the Laws of the United States.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Red-Hatter salutes now raising the arm, even at the bars of America!


Learn how to use the quote function, moron.  

There's nothing "arbitrary" or "capricious" about investigating an obvious scumbag.

The terms "arbitrary" or "capricious" aren't the equivalent of "orange man bad," as you seem to believe.  Enforcing the laws of this country is one of the President's official duties.


----------



## bripat9643

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "To what end?"  A moron who is supporting a coup against Trump is asking why would Republicans want to destroy the so-called whistleblower?
> 
> Are you actually trying to convince us that this charade is legitimate?  There is no "corroborating testimony, moron, and none of that reveals that the so-called whistleblower conspired with Schiff for Brains to invent this entire smear.  I know you assholes don't want the public to know the facts leading up to this circus.  The will be electoral armageddon for Dims.
> 
> Believe me when I tell you that the last thing Dims want is Republicans interrogating this guy on national TV for a week or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "To what end?"  A moron who is supporting a coup against Trump is asking why would Republicans want to destroy the so-called whistleblower?
> 
> Are you actually trying to convince us that this charade is legitimate?  There is no "corroborating testimony, moron, and none of that reveals that the so-called whistleblower conspired with Schiff for Brains to invent this entire smear.  I know you assholes don't want the public to know the facts leading up to this circus.  The will be electoral armageddon for Dims.
> 
> Believe me when I tell you that the last thing Dims want is Republicans interrogating this guy on national TV for a week or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you actually trying to convince us that this charade is legitimate? There is no "corroborating testimony, moron, and none of that reveals that the so-called whistleblower conspired with Schiff for Brains to invent this entire smear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, it's legit alright and has been corroborated by testimony from at least six witnesses whether you choose to believe it or not, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of them contradicted the transcript, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I techically agree, only because the memo clearly shows the ask made by Trump and is what started the whole thing. The better way to phrase it is they corroborated the claims of the WB.
> 
> Try reading the transcripts of their testimonies and stop being a dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't corroborate jack shit.  We have the transcript, so there's nothing to corroborate.  All they did is say "Orange man bad."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...
> You obviously have not read them.
> 
> Try this one, dope and report back.
> 
> READ: Testimony Of Alexander Vindman, The White House's Ukraine Specialist
Click to expand...


In other words "orange man bad."


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did Giuliani do that?  Snowflakes believe everything the president does is an illegal campaign contribution.
> 
> 
> 
> He solicited a foreign national to investigate one of Trump's political rivals...
> 
> *Former Ukraine prosecutor says he saw no evidence of wrongdoing by Biden*
> 
> _KYIV, Ukraine —
> 
> Ukraine’s former top law enforcement official says he repeatedly rebuffed demands by President Trump’s personal lawyer to investigate Joe Biden and his son, insisting he had seen no evidence of wrongdoing that he could pursue.
> 
> In an interview, Yuri Lutsenko said while he was Ukraine’s prosecutor general he told Rudolph W. Giuliani that he would be happy to cooperate if the FBI or other U.S. authorities began their own investigation of the former vice president and his son Hunter but insisted they had not broken any Ukrainian laws to his knowledge. Lutsenko, who was fired as prosecutor general last month, said he had urged Giuliani to launch a U.S. inquiry and go to court if he had any evidence but not to use Ukraine to conduct a political vendetta that could affect the U.S. election.
> 
> “I said, ‘Let’s put this through prosecutors, not through presidents,’ ” Lutsenko told The Times.
> 
> *“I told him I could not start an investigation just for the interests of an American official,”* he said._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being a political rival does not mean Trump cannot investigate his behavior WHEN HE WAS VICE PRESIDENT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how you want to word it -- it's illegal to solicit a foreign national to help with a campaign. Having a foreign national investigate a Trump political rival is helping Trump's campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, asshole.   Investigating corrupt politicians is not a campaign contribution, any more than investigating a corrupt banker is a campaign contribution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Investigating Biden is providing a service for Trump. Services have value. Trump can't break one law to enforce another.
> 
> Lock him up!
Click to expand...

Wrong, moron.  It's enforcing the law.  See, when people break the laws of this country, as Biden did by taking bribes, then it's the official duty of the President to prosecute them. Apparently you believe Trump isn't allowed to prosecute any Democrats.  

Don't lie.  We all know that's what douchebags like you believe.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote the line where it says Giuliani can't do his own investigating.
> 
> 
> 
> Who said Giuliani can't? Although Giuliani, the president's personal attorney,  can't solicit a foreign national to contribute to his client's campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did Giuliani do that?  Snowflakes believe everything the president does is an illegal campaign contribution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He solicited a foreign national to investigate one of Trump's political rivals...
> 
> *Former Ukraine prosecutor says he saw no evidence of wrongdoing by Biden*
> 
> _KYIV, Ukraine —
> 
> Ukraine’s former top law enforcement official says he repeatedly rebuffed demands by President Trump’s personal lawyer to investigate Joe Biden and his son, insisting he had seen no evidence of wrongdoing that he could pursue.
> 
> In an interview, Yuri Lutsenko said while he was Ukraine’s prosecutor general he told Rudolph W. Giuliani that he would be happy to cooperate if the FBI or other U.S. authorities began their own investigation of the former vice president and his son Hunter but insisted they had not broken any Ukrainian laws to his knowledge. Lutsenko, who was fired as prosecutor general last month, said he had urged Giuliani to launch a U.S. inquiry and go to court if he had any evidence but not to use Ukraine to conduct a political vendetta that could affect the U.S. election.
> 
> “I said, ‘Let’s put this through prosecutors, not through presidents,’ ” Lutsenko told The Times.
> 
> *“I told him I could not start an investigation just for the interests of an American official,”* he said._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep repeating over and over that Ukraine has no evidence of Biden breaking the law.
> 
> Ukrainian law.
> 
> We're not talking about Ukrainian law here, don't we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What U.S. law is applicable in Ukraine?
Click to expand...

The applicable law is the one that says American politicians aren't allowed to take bribes.


----------



## bripat9643

mascale said:


> The same international deterrence in 2014 is even still in place despite Trump distractions and illicit, illegal, phone calls. Hours may have been spent even assembling the audience of goons listening in. In 2014, Biden was engaged in US policy, displacing a corrupt official widely so regarded on more than continent, even.
> 
> In contrast, no written policy of the Trump Administration supports allegations of wrong-doing on the part of the Bidens in 2014 and beyond.  The company hiring the one Biden likely did have a corrupt motive in mind--a cover should any of the referenced Continental accusers have any designs.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Matthew 25;14-30, usury pay raise economics shown applied--not so regarded in post-Gospel New Testament, Koran, Manifesto, Velocity Theory or other misleading belief system!0


Firing this guy was U.S.  Policy?  Where is that written?  Please produce the document that says so.


----------



## mudwhistle

BluesLegend said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gutless Dem clowns do something about it DO IT impeach Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Figures you nut jobs would call fof his impeachment before the hearings are over. Of course, that reveals how nervous you are about what's coming out that you want him impeached before it does.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You idiots claim Trump is such a national crisis he must be removed in an election year so DO IT you neutered bunch of cowards. No? Yeah that's what we thought.
Click to expand...

Trump is putting a knot in their child-sex rings and doesn't agree with their Pedophile ways.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it's legit alright and has been corroborated by testimony from at least six witnesses whether you choose to believe it or not, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of them contradicted the transcript, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I techically agree, only because the memo clearly shows the ask made by Trump and is what started the whole thing. The better way to phrase it is they corroborated the claims of the WB.
> 
> Try reading the transcripts of their testimonies and stop being a dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't corroborate jack shit.  We have the transcript, so there's nothing to corroborate.  All they did is say "Orange man bad."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...
> You obviously have not read them.
> 
> Try this one, dope and report back.
> 
> READ: Testimony Of Alexander Vindman, The White House's Ukraine Specialist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words "orange man bad."
Click to expand...

Take out the orange, and this is what trump looks like...


----------



## Ame®icano

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> See Britpat9643 post, "The President doesn't require "authorization' to pursue his agenda, moron," for how the likely trial could come to a successful ouster of Donald Trump from the Office of President of the United States.
> 
> The President has no arbitrary and capricious authority to pursue anyone, any policy, any jurisdiction, dispute or other matter but is bound to Faithfully Executive the Laws of the United States.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Red-Hatter salutes now raising the arm, even at the bars of America!
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing arbitrary or capricious about it.  Biden is a corrupt politicians who took bribes from a foreign government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it. What did Biden get our of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He got an $83,000/month job for his son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you say, but cannot prove. Not to mention, but I will anyway.... Hunter got that job years before Shokin was fired, so that also had nothing to do with it.
Click to expand...


So what? The crackhead got the job as a favor to Biden, who was Barry's "point man" for Ukraine.

When Shokin started investigating billions of previously released US aid to Ukraine, connected to the bank owned by the same guy who owns Burisma, the ground started shaking and Biden intervened. First they asked to end the investigation, but when Shokin refused, Biden did what every corrupted leftist does, he accused prosecutor of being corrupted and demanded his firing. That simple.


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> See Britpat9643 post, "The President doesn't require "authorization' to pursue his agenda, moron," for how the likely trial could come to a successful ouster of Donald Trump from the Office of President of the United States.
> 
> The President has no arbitrary and capricious authority to pursue anyone, any policy, any jurisdiction, dispute or other matter but is bound to Faithfully Executive the Laws of the United States.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Red-Hatter salutes now raising the arm, even at the bars of America!
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing arbitrary or capricious about it.  Biden is a corrupt politicians who took bribes from a foreign government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it. What did Biden get our of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He got an $83,000/month job for his son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you say, but cannot prove. Not to mention, but I will anyway.... Hunter got that job years before Shokin was fired, so that also had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? The crackhead got the job as a favor to Biden, who was Barry's "point man" for Ukraine.
> 
> When Shokin started investigating billions of previously released US aid to Ukraine, connected to the bank owned by the same guy who owns Burisma, the ground started shaking and Biden intervened. First they asked to end the investigation, but when Shokin refused, Biden did what every corrupted leftist does, he accused prosecutor of being corrupted and demanded his firing. That simple.
Click to expand...

Giving Hunter Biden that job because his father was VP is not a crime. That wasn't a crime by Hunter. That wasn't a crime by Joe. That wasn't a crime by Burisma Holdings. 

And there was active investigation when Shokin was sacked, so no crime by Biden, threatening to hold up the funds, which was actually Biden doing that under Obama's authorization.


----------



## The Original Tree

Lesh said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So let me get this straight:
> 
> You wasted $40 Millions Dollars of the Taxpayer's money trying to railroad the president on a false charge that you dreamed up and financed yourself in the form of The Dirty Dossier.
> 
> You launched another 20 Investigations costing the taxpayer an additional $100 Million Dollars so far.  Why bother which such farces?  Only Communist Countries with Totalitarian Dictators have been able to pull off framing innocent men.  You have tried to block The President's Constitutional Authority to issue Executive Orders, and secure our Borders, and Form Foreign and Domestic Policy which includes Immigration, and Trade.
> 
> In your first production called "I paid Putin for Russian Collusion and all I got was a lousy T-shirt,"  in that Clown Show (The Mueller Investigation,) there was Zero Due Process.  The President was not allowed to submit testimony, submit exculpatory evidence, cross examine any witnesses.  Mueller bent over backwards to ignore the origination of The Dirty Dossier that caused the Fake Russian Collusion Investigation, so he is not much of an Investigator, and furthermore is not an honest man since he Wiped Strozk and Page's Iphones to deceive the IG in to believing that their "COUP TEXTS" were irretrievably lost.
> 
> And Mueller's team was compromised with people involved in trying to not only cover up Clinton's Crimes, but they were seriously involved in a legitimate COUP attempt, had to be fired from Mueller's team, and are all under criminal investigation now.*
> 
> *And Mueller, despite a team of Leftist Hacks and an Obama administration and his holdover lackeys that was spying on The President, still could not name a single crime that The President had committed.  It was a monumental flop.  Nielsen was too embarrassed to post the ratings.
> 
> Fast forward past that failure.
> 
> You have again an identical situation, with again no DUE PROCESS, but even worse, Schiff is rejection all GOP witness requests, both in the Secret Scam Hearings, and not The Public Hearings.
> 
> I equate The Subpoena Cannon, with Operation Latitude, known by it's common name "The Insurance Policy"  All part of the same COUP, same as "Putin Hacked my Server" and "I've fallen on Impeachment and I can't get up."  Life Alert isn't going to answer your call.  They probably are 'Russian Assets says Hillary'  Isn't everyone these days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we find out more and more about how deep and ugly The Deep State is, with people like Kelly, Tillerson, Ciaramella, Vindman and others all trying to obstruct The President's Policies, simply because they disagree with them, America is seeing with their own eyes what The President meant by "The Swamp".
> 
> I'd watch these Swamp Proceedings if they were fair and Due Process were allowed and both parties were allowed to state their case and fight it out right in front of us, but Schiff and Pelosi do not want that.   They still want secret meetings, secret witnesses, and secret accusations that no one is permitted to challenge.  They also don't want to work on Border Security, Lowering Drug Prices, Health Care, Infrastructure, or sign an Anti-Lynching Bill sponsored by The President which The GOP has been trying to get passed for 160 years and has for some inexplicable reason been voted down every time by The Democrats, which is what they did between 1870 and 1964 when they opposed for nearly 100 years Civil Rights for African Americans.
> 
> There is No point in watching a rigged game when you know the score before the kickoff.  The Transcripts which Schiff was forced to release already are contradicting his planned leaks.  He is running the hearings like a scared rabbit, a nervous Nellie, and quite frankly they are going to be awful.  If you need a nap, feel free to tune in and listen to Schiff read you a fairy tale, but I am not going to watch that Schitt Show.
> 
> Despite a rigged game again, I predict more embarrassment for Soviet Schiff and his Comrades, only I am not going to bother giving any of my precious time to it.  Trump will be re-elected no matter how many times they try to frame the man.  Globalism and The Green New Scam and The Plan to Bankrupt America hit a Speed Bump.  By the time Trump is re-elected I hope that not only is he going to turn that speed bump in to a wall to protect America from Socialism, Graft, and Corruption, but he'll have to build a prison to incarcerate all the criminals from the Clinton and Obama Crime Familes that have been slowly outted these past three years.
> 
> I give the Schiff Show on a scale of 1-10, 10 Rotten Tomatoes.  Too bad we can't actually throw them at role' Bobble Head.*
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorance is Bliss huh?
Click to expand...

*Why would I watch a hoax conducted by Idiots & Traitors who know less about the law, and this situation than I do?*


----------



## g5000

Yes, willfully blind monkeys.  Don't watch the hearings.  Just listen to your propagandists and parrot what you are told to parrot.  For God's sake don't watch the hearings and think for yourselves!


----------



## The Original Tree

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So let me get this straight:
> 
> You wasted $40 Millions Dollars of the Taxpayer's money trying to railroad the president on a false charge that you dreamed up and financed yourself in the form of The Dirty Dossier.
> 
> You launched another 20 Investigations costing the taxpayer an additional $100 Million Dollars so far.  Why bother which such farces?  Only Communist Countries with Totalitarian Dictators have been able to pull off framing innocent men.  You have tried to block The President's Constitutional Authority to issue Executive Orders, and secure our Borders, and Form Foreign and Domestic Policy which includes Immigration, and Trade.
> 
> In your first production called "I paid Putin for Russian Collusion and all I got was a lousy T-shirt,"  in that Clown Show (The Mueller Investigation,) there was Zero Due Process.  The President was not allowed to submit testimony, submit exculpatory evidence, cross examine any witnesses.  Mueller bent over backwards to ignore the origination of The Dirty Dossier that caused the Fake Russian Collusion Investigation, so he is not much of an Investigator, and furthermore is not an honest man since he Wiped Strozk and Page's Iphones to deceive the IG in to believing that their "COUP TEXTS" were irretrievably lost.
> 
> And Mueller's team was compromised with people involved in trying to not only cover up Clinton's Crimes, but they were seriously involved in a legitimate COUP attempt, had to be fired from Mueller's team, and are all under criminal investigation now.*
> 
> *And Mueller, despite a team of Leftist Hacks and an Obama administration and his holdover lackeys that was spying on The President, still could not name a single crime that The President had committed.  It was a monumental flop.  Nielsen was too embarrassed to post the ratings.
> 
> Fast forward past that failure.
> 
> You have again an identical situation, with again no DUE PROCESS, but even worse, Schiff is rejection all GOP witness requests, both in the Secret Scam Hearings, and not The Public Hearings.
> 
> I equate The Subpoena Cannon, with Operation Latitude, known by it's common name "The Insurance Policy"  All part of the same COUP, same as "Putin Hacked my Server" and "I've fallen on Impeachment and I can't get up."  Life Alert isn't going to answer your call.  They probably are 'Russian Assets says Hillary'  Isn't everyone these days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we find out more and more about how deep and ugly The Deep State is, with people like Kelly, Tillerson, Ciaramella, Vindman and others all trying to obstruct The President's Policies, simply because they disagree with them, America is seeing with their own eyes what The President meant by "The Swamp".
> 
> I'd watch these Swamp Proceedings if they were fair and Due Process were allowed and both parties were allowed to state their case and fight it out right in front of us, but Schiff and Pelosi do not want that.   They still want secret meetings, secret witnesses, and secret accusations that no one is permitted to challenge.  They also don't want to work on Border Security, Lowering Drug Prices, Health Care, Infrastructure, or sign an Anti-Lynching Bill sponsored by The President which The GOP has been trying to get passed for 160 years and has for some inexplicable reason been voted down every time by The Democrats, which is what they did between 1870 and 1964 when they opposed for nearly 100 years Civil Rights for African Americans.
> 
> There is No point in watching a rigged game when you know the score before the kickoff.  The Transcripts which Schiff was forced to release already are contradicting his planned leaks.  He is running the hearings like a scared rabbit, a nervous Nellie, and quite frankly they are going to be awful.  If you need a nap, feel free to tune in and listen to Schiff read you a fairy tale, but I am not going to watch that Schitt Show.
> 
> Despite a rigged game again, I predict more embarrassment for Soviet Schiff and his Comrades, only I am not going to bother giving any of my precious time to it.  Trump will be re-elected no matter how many times they try to frame the man.  Globalism and The Green New Scam and The Plan to Bankrupt America hit a Speed Bump.  By the time Trump is re-elected I hope that not only is he going to turn that speed bump in to a wall to protect America from Socialism, Graft, and Corruption, but he'll have to build a prison to incarcerate all the criminals from the Clinton and Obama Crime Familes that have been slowly outted these past three years.
> 
> I give the Schiff Show on a scale of 1-10, 10 Rotten Tomatoes.  Too bad we can't actually throw them at role' Bobble Head.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be a Press circus and Dems will be even more dishonest and arrogant than when they attacked Kavanaugh.
Click to expand...

*And like The Kavanaugh Assaults, The American People will end up distrusting and despising The DemNazi party more than when they first planned this treachery.*


----------



## The Original Tree

g5000 said:


> Yes, willfully blind monkeys.  Don't watch the hearings.  Just listen to your propagandists and parrot what you are told to parrot.  For God's sake don't watch the hearings and think for yourselves!


*I can read the Transcript. It's in ENGRISH, something you struggle with, so I can understand why  you never read it.*


----------



## Claudette

Should be less than interesting and I'm wondering what Trump and his attorneys will make of it all especially when they get to speak with all the so called witnesses.

Another steaming pile of horse shit brought to you by the Dems who are paving the way for a Trump win in 2020.

Enjoy.


----------



## mascale

*This is what Trump was doing on the phone call,* reliant on people talking(?), (e.g., underneath the mattress in the Lincoln Bedroom):   *clear error of judgment; an action not based upon consideration of relevant factors and so is arbitrary, capricious, an abuse of discretion or otherwise not in accordance with law or if it was taken without observance of procedure required by law.*

The link is supportive of what the Vice President was lawfully doing in the several visits, and hours of phone calls, in Ukraine.  There is something clear to reference.
FACT SHEET: U.S. Support for Ukraine

Then the validation of the successful prodding leading to the ouster of the corrupt prosecutor--Then other alleged corruption sought cover by retaining the offspring of a prominent U. S. Official.  That tends to be supportive of the foreign policy success--making Ukraine credible.

The Republicans jumped in with the Treaty Basis.  The observance of procedure required in the Law didn't happen.  The relevant basis of the prosecutor ouster was created by nations worldwide--not with basis in voices in the bedroom.

The Biden family activities are light-years different from the Trump activity of the Banzai Surprise Attack on US National Security in the phone call transcript..T

The Banzai Surprise Attack on US National Security in the Trump phone call transcript is light years distant from the Biden family activities,

Anyone is likely to start making the comparisons, even as soon as tomorrow!

Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(It is, after all, just arithmetic:  The International Usury Economics computing not provided much remedy since the invention of farming, maybe 5000 years ago.  The Republicans created the per child tax credit in equal amounts--a remedy in Matthew 20:1-16--as a deliberate offset to the regressive payroll tax, the usury computed raise in Matthew 25:14-30.  The Ford Administration remedy was follow in the Reagan Administration when the Democrats came on board with equal amount raised, and even indexed:  Personal Exemptions and Standard Deduction in the 1986 Tax Reform.  Obama created the Refundable Equal Amount Make Work Pay Tax Credit in 2009--taken away by the Republicans, ASAP, after the first mid-terms.  *What is "Left" is from 1986. Not just one, but two entire Bush Administrations were oblivious to it all(?)  See Sentence One!)*


----------



## The Original Tree

Claudette said:


> Should be less than interesting and I'm wondering what Trump and his attorneys will make of it all especially when they get to speak with all the so called witnesses.
> 
> Another steaming pile of horse shit brought to you by the Dems who are paving the way for a Trump win in 2020.
> 
> Enjoy.


*My opinion, since The Democrats are refusing to allow The Republicans any Witnesses of their own, that this is going to be extremely boring.  There won't be any back and forth.  There won't be any counter narrative, or a lot of cross examining of the Witnesses.  All the KEY people are not allowed to testify or are being kept secret from The American People.*


----------



## Claudette

The Original Tree said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should be less than interesting and I'm wondering what Trump and his attorneys will make of it all especially when they get to speak with all the so called witnesses.
> 
> Another steaming pile of horse shit brought to you by the Dems who are paving the way for a Trump win in 2020.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> *My opinion, since The Democrats are refusing to allow The Republicans any Witnesses of their own, that this is going to be extremely boring.  There won't be any back and forth.  There won't be any counter narrative, or a lot of cross examining of the Witnesses.  All the KEY people are not allowed to testify or are being kept secret from The American People.*
Click to expand...


Sounds like a whole lot of nothin to me.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it's legit alright and has been corroborated by testimony from at least six witnesses whether you choose to believe it or not, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of them contradicted the transcript, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I techically agree, only because the memo clearly shows the ask made by Trump and is what started the whole thing. The better way to phrase it is they corroborated the claims of the WB.
> 
> Try reading the transcripts of their testimonies and stop being a dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't corroborate jack shit.  We have the transcript, so there's nothing to corroborate.  All they did is say "Orange man bad."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...
> You obviously have not read them.
> 
> Try this one, dope and report back.
> 
> READ: Testimony Of Alexander Vindman, The White House's Ukraine Specialist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words "orange man bad."
Click to expand...


LOL...
No. Not in any way, dope.
More like first hand corroboration of the WB's complaint.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Oh hell, I’m watching it for sure! The democrat clowns on live TV making themselves look even worse? Not missing that.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He solicited a foreign national to investigate one of Trump's political rivals...
> 
> *Former Ukraine prosecutor says he saw no evidence of wrongdoing by Biden*
> 
> _KYIV, Ukraine —
> 
> Ukraine’s former top law enforcement official says he repeatedly rebuffed demands by President Trump’s personal lawyer to investigate Joe Biden and his son, insisting he had seen no evidence of wrongdoing that he could pursue.
> 
> In an interview, Yuri Lutsenko said while he was Ukraine’s prosecutor general he told Rudolph W. Giuliani that he would be happy to cooperate if the FBI or other U.S. authorities began their own investigation of the former vice president and his son Hunter but insisted they had not broken any Ukrainian laws to his knowledge. Lutsenko, who was fired as prosecutor general last month, said he had urged Giuliani to launch a U.S. inquiry and go to court if he had any evidence but not to use Ukraine to conduct a political vendetta that could affect the U.S. election.
> 
> “I said, ‘Let’s put this through prosecutors, not through presidents,’ ” Lutsenko told The Times.
> 
> *“I told him I could not start an investigation just for the interests of an American official,”* he said._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a political rival does not mean Trump cannot investigate his behavior WHEN HE WAS VICE PRESIDENT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how you want to word it -- it's illegal to solicit a foreign national to help with a campaign. Having a foreign national investigate a Trump political rival is helping Trump's campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, asshole.   Investigating corrupt politicians is not a campaign contribution, any more than investigating a corrupt banker is a campaign contribution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Investigating Biden is providing a service for Trump. Services have value. Trump can't break one law to enforce another.
> 
> Lock him up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, moron.  It's enforcing the law.  See, when people break the laws of this country, as Biden did by taking bribes, then it's the official duty of the President to prosecute them. Apparently you believe Trump isn't allowed to prosecute any Democrats.
> 
> Don't lie.  We all know that's what douchebags like you believe.
Click to expand...




bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He solicited a foreign national to investigate one of Trump's political rivals...
> 
> *Former Ukraine prosecutor says he saw no evidence of wrongdoing by Biden*
> 
> _KYIV, Ukraine —
> 
> Ukraine’s former top law enforcement official says he repeatedly rebuffed demands by President Trump’s personal lawyer to investigate Joe Biden and his son, insisting he had seen no evidence of wrongdoing that he could pursue.
> 
> In an interview, Yuri Lutsenko said while he was Ukraine’s prosecutor general he told Rudolph W. Giuliani that he would be happy to cooperate if the FBI or other U.S. authorities began their own investigation of the former vice president and his son Hunter but insisted they had not broken any Ukrainian laws to his knowledge. Lutsenko, who was fired as prosecutor general last month, said he had urged Giuliani to launch a U.S. inquiry and go to court if he had any evidence but not to use Ukraine to conduct a political vendetta that could affect the U.S. election.
> 
> “I said, ‘Let’s put this through prosecutors, not through presidents,’ ” Lutsenko told The Times.
> 
> *“I told him I could not start an investigation just for the interests of an American official,”* he said._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a political rival does not mean Trump cannot investigate his behavior WHEN HE WAS VICE PRESIDENT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how you want to word it -- it's illegal to solicit a foreign national to help with a campaign. Having a foreign national investigate a Trump political rival is helping Trump's campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, asshole.   Investigating corrupt politicians is not a campaign contribution, any more than investigating a corrupt banker is a campaign contribution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Investigating Biden is providing a service for Trump. Services have value. Trump can't break one law to enforce another.
> 
> Lock him up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, moron.  It's enforcing the law.  See, when people break the laws of this country, as Biden did by taking bribes, then it's the official duty of the President to prosecute them. Apparently you believe Trump isn't allowed to prosecute any Democrats.
> 
> Don't lie.  We all know that's what douchebags like you believe.
Click to expand...




bripat9643 said:


> Wrong, moron. It's enforcing the law. See, when people break the laws of this country, as Biden did by taking bribes, then it's the official duty of the President to prosecute them.


Damn, you get dumber by the post.
The president has no such duty, dope. The president cannot prosecute anyone.


----------



## Ame®icano

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing arbitrary or capricious about it.  Biden is a corrupt politicians who took bribes from a foreign government.
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it. What did Biden get our of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He got an $83,000/month job for his son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you say, but cannot prove. Not to mention, but I will anyway.... Hunter got that job years before Shokin was fired, so that also had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? The crackhead got the job as a favor to Biden, who was Barry's "point man" for Ukraine.
> 
> When Shokin started investigating billions of previously released US aid to Ukraine, connected to the bank owned by the same guy who owns Burisma, the ground started shaking and Biden intervened. First they asked to end the investigation, but when Shokin refused, Biden did what every corrupted leftist does, he accused prosecutor of being corrupted and demanded his firing. That simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Giving Hunter Biden that job because his father was VP is not a crime. That wasn't a crime by Hunter. That wasn't a crime by Joe. That wasn't a crime by Burisma Holdings.
> 
> And there was active investigation when Shokin was sacked, so no crime by Biden, threatening to hold up the funds, which was actually Biden doing that under Obama's authorization.
Click to expand...


Correct, getting job in Ukraine, regardless of father being VP, or being crackhead, is not a crime. Ukrainian company can give job to whoever they wanted. No law broken... in Ukraine.

When did Hunter got the job? Just two weeks after Joe visited in Kiev for high-level meetings with Ukrainian officials. He spearheaded the effort to invest $1 billion from the U.S. and the International Monetary Fund (IMF) into Ukraine. They got $3 billion over three years.

What you're ignoring is that there was another investigation into US aid money that disappeared in Ukraine. Under Biden's leadership, $3 billion in aid went to Ukraine, and Burisma Holding and PrivatBank were implicated in the disappearance of $1.8 billion of that money. The same month that British froze Burisma accounts in UK, they appoint Hunter to board of directors, and PrivatBank owner, who was on visa ban list, suddenly got US visa. The investigation continued until Joe demanded firing of Shokin. 

Using political influence for financial gain to his family is against the US law. Using office of VP to prevent investigation into company that hired Hunter, to prevent the investigation in his involvement in Ukrainian corruption, that is against the law. 

If you still don't understand how they played their game, I suggest you go back to your crayons and coloring book, that would be suited better to your level.


----------



## mascale

The mainstream USA financial press reporting offers no such timeline, Americano posted.  The events timeline is in Forbes.  The investigations of the Biden family activities in Ukraine closed without findings of wrongdoing.

Here’s What Happened With The Bidens And Ukraine

"Before Shokin was fired, he had been conducting an investigation of Burisma, and Hunter Biden allegedly was a subject. But the investigation had been inactive for over a year by the time Joe Biden pushed for Shokin’s ouster."

So whereas Americano poster appears to support the extortion of the people of the Ukraine by Donald Trump, the possible--even likely--attempted extortion by the former prosecutor is not a subject raised.  That investigation had likely not been lucrative for the Shokin individual personally(?).  It went inactive for a year or more.

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(Robbing from federal deficit--to fund the already prosperous--became the law in the Reagan Administration!)


----------



## mudwhistle

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of them contradicted the transcript, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I techically agree, only because the memo clearly shows the ask made by Trump and is what started the whole thing. The better way to phrase it is they corroborated the claims of the WB.
> 
> Try reading the transcripts of their testimonies and stop being a dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't corroborate jack shit.  We have the transcript, so there's nothing to corroborate.  All they did is say "Orange man bad."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...
> You obviously have not read them.
> 
> Try this one, dope and report back.
> 
> READ: Testimony Of Alexander Vindman, The White House's Ukraine Specialist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words "orange man bad."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...
> No. Not in any way, dope.
> More like first hand corroboration of the WB's complaint.
Click to expand...

Still purely opinion......


----------



## mudwhistle

mascale said:


> The mainstream USA financial press reporting offers no such timeline, Americano posted.  The events timeline is in Forbes.  The investigations of the Biden family activities in Ukraine closed without findings of wrongdoing.
> 
> Here’s What Happened With The Bidens And Ukraine
> 
> "Before Shokin was fired, he had been conducting an investigation of Burisma, and Hunter Biden allegedly was a subject. But the investigation had been inactive for over a year by the time Joe Biden pushed for Shokin’s ouster."
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Robbing from federal deficit--to fund the already prosperous--became the law in the Reagan Administration!)


So basically this destroys the claims against Trump. 
If Biden did nothing wrong neither did Trump.


----------



## bripat9643

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of them contradicted the transcript, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I techically agree, only because the memo clearly shows the ask made by Trump and is what started the whole thing. The better way to phrase it is they corroborated the claims of the WB.
> 
> Try reading the transcripts of their testimonies and stop being a dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't corroborate jack shit.  We have the transcript, so there's nothing to corroborate.  All they did is say "Orange man bad."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...
> You obviously have not read them.
> 
> Try this one, dope and report back.
> 
> READ: Testimony Of Alexander Vindman, The White House's Ukraine Specialist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words "orange man bad."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...
> No. Not in any way, dope.
> More like first hand corroboration of the WB's complaint.
Click to expand...

How could they possibly corroborate lies?


----------



## bripat9643

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a political rival does not mean Trump cannot investigate his behavior WHEN HE WAS VICE PRESIDENT.
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how you want to word it -- it's illegal to solicit a foreign national to help with a campaign. Having a foreign national investigate a Trump political rival is helping Trump's campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, asshole.   Investigating corrupt politicians is not a campaign contribution, any more than investigating a corrupt banker is a campaign contribution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Investigating Biden is providing a service for Trump. Services have value. Trump can't break one law to enforce another.
> 
> Lock him up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, moron.  It's enforcing the law.  See, when people break the laws of this country, as Biden did by taking bribes, then it's the official duty of the President to prosecute them. Apparently you believe Trump isn't allowed to prosecute any Democrats.
> 
> Don't lie.  We all know that's what douchebags like you believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a political rival does not mean Trump cannot investigate his behavior WHEN HE WAS VICE PRESIDENT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter how you want to word it -- it's illegal to solicit a foreign national to help with a campaign. Having a foreign national investigate a Trump political rival is helping Trump's campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, asshole.   Investigating corrupt politicians is not a campaign contribution, any more than investigating a corrupt banker is a campaign contribution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Investigating Biden is providing a service for Trump. Services have value. Trump can't break one law to enforce another.
> 
> Lock him up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, moron.  It's enforcing the law.  See, when people break the laws of this country, as Biden did by taking bribes, then it's the official duty of the President to prosecute them. Apparently you believe Trump isn't allowed to prosecute any Democrats.
> 
> Don't lie.  We all know that's what douchebags like you believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, moron. It's enforcing the law. See, when people break the laws of this country, as Biden did by taking bribes, then it's the official duty of the President to prosecute them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, you get dumber by the post.
> The president has no such duty, dope. The president cannot prosecute anyone.
Click to expand...

The DOJ prosecutes scum like Biden, moron, and Trump is their boss.

You have to be brain damaged not to understand such simple concepts.


----------



## the other mike

'Coup has started,' whistleblower's attorney said in 2017 posts calling for impeachment


----------



## mascale

Since the Vice President, Biden--acted in the context of known policy, with concurrence of allies--then the contrast is with the Banzai Surprise Attack on the United States, (of an alliance partner needing aid)--not a comparison of similar events and circumstances.  Mostly, maybe a former New York City Mayor was able to detect something no else could detect.  Mostly everyone else seems to think that Mayor Rudy--is not in fact too up on things.  The phone call event will likely be regarded arbitrary and capricious in any charging documents. There is zero timeline of events on which to rely in the matter of what Trump wanted done.

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(Outcome of usury economics, shown in Matt 25:14-30--mostly has itself escaped he attention of the planet, even in the recent foreclosure crisis(?)!)


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it. What did Biden get our of it.
> 
> 
> 
> He got an $83,000/month job for his son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you say, but cannot prove. Not to mention, but I will anyway.... Hunter got that job years before Shokin was fired, so that also had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? The crackhead got the job as a favor to Biden, who was Barry's "point man" for Ukraine.
> 
> When Shokin started investigating billions of previously released US aid to Ukraine, connected to the bank owned by the same guy who owns Burisma, the ground started shaking and Biden intervened. First they asked to end the investigation, but when Shokin refused, Biden did what every corrupted leftist does, he accused prosecutor of being corrupted and demanded his firing. That simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Giving Hunter Biden that job because his father was VP is not a crime. That wasn't a crime by Hunter. That wasn't a crime by Joe. That wasn't a crime by Burisma Holdings.
> 
> And there was active investigation when Shokin was sacked, so no crime by Biden, threatening to hold up the funds, which was actually Biden doing that under Obama's authorization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct, getting job in Ukraine, regardless of father being VP, or being crackhead, is not a crime. Ukrainian company can give job to whoever they wanted. No law broken... in Ukraine.
> 
> When did Hunter got the job? Just two weeks after Joe visited in Kiev for high-level meetings with Ukrainian officials. He spearheaded the effort to invest $1 billion from the U.S. and the International Monetary Fund (IMF) into Ukraine. They got $3 billion over three years.
> 
> What you're ignoring is that there was another investigation into US aid money that disappeared in Ukraine. Under Biden's leadership, $3 billion in aid went to Ukraine, and Burisma Holding and PrivatBank were implicated in the disappearance of $1.8 billion of that money. The same month that British froze Burisma accounts in UK, they appoint Hunter to board of directors, and PrivatBank owner, who was on visa ban list, suddenly got US visa. The investigation continued until Joe demanded firing of Shokin.
> 
> Using political influence for financial gain to his family is against the US law. Using office of VP to prevent investigation into company that hired Hunter, to prevent the investigation in his involvement in Ukrainian corruption, that is against the law.
> 
> If you still don't understand how they played their game, I suggest you go back to your crayons and coloring book, that would be suited better to your level.
Click to expand...

The disappearance of that money had nothing to do with Burisma Holdings.


----------



## Ame®icano

mascale said:


> The mainstream USA financial press reporting offers no such timeline, Americano posted.  The events timeline is in Forbes.  The investigations of the Biden family activities in Ukraine closed without findings of wrongdoing.
> 
> Here’s What Happened With The Bidens And Ukraine
> 
> "Before Shokin was fired, he had been conducting an investigation of Burisma, and Hunter Biden allegedly was a subject. But the investigation had been inactive for over a year by the time Joe Biden pushed for Shokin’s ouster."
> 
> So whereas Americano poster appears to support the extortion of the people of the Ukraine by Donald Trump, the possible--even likely--attempted extortion by the former prosecutor is not a subject raised.  That investigation had likely not been lucrative for the Shokin individual personally(?).  It went inactive for a year or more.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Robbing from federal deficit--to fund the already prosperous--became the law in the Reagan Administration!)



Incorrect. 

Investigation was officially closed by newly appointed prosecutor Lutsenko, couple of months after getting into office.

Second, Burisma and PrivatBank were not investigated because "they hired Hunter", but because of corruption in regards licensing, money laundering, and disappearance of foreign aid money. It's rather, they hired Hunter to use his father Joe to end the investigation of Burisma, and for that, they paid him well.


----------



## Nostra

This pretty much nails it.


Read the whole thing, Dimwingers.............it has a lot of words, so you may need to take some breaks......but read it and discover just how devoid of facts and evidence this impeachment farce is.

I predict a lot of Dimwinger crying and whining about the author, and nothing to debunk any of the facts he presents.




*Gregg Jarrett: The Trump impeachment inquiry is already in big trouble. Here's who Democrats have to thank*

The clown show known as an "impeachment inquiry" is getting more comical and hapless by the day.

Consider the latest remark from the circus master himself, California Rep. Adam Schiff, (think Bozo, not Pennywise). The Democratic chairman of the House Intelligence Committee says he doesn’t want Republicans turning the impeachment proceedings into a “sham.” The hilarious irony is lost on no one. Schiff has already managed to accomplish it all on his own.

*At first, Schiff wanted the faux “whistleblower” who triggered the impeachment farce to testify. Then, suddenly, he didn’t. What changed? In the interim, evidence emerged that Schiff and/or his staff colluded with the “whistleblower” before the complaint was ever filed and then lied about it, earning Schiff “Four Pinocchios” from The Washington Post.



The chairman now wants to conceal his own role in engineering the pretext for impeachment and his subsequent deceit. This is why he has insisted that the “whistleblower” remain anonymous, despite no such right, guarantee, privilege, or entitlement written in the law, as I explained in an earlier column. Even though the undercover informant (reportedly working for the CIA) does not qualify for whistleblower status under the law as determined by the Department of Justice, any effort by Republicans to call him as a witness will be blocked by Schiff.*

But Schiff’s machinations are more malevolent than masking the key witness. Those he will call to testify are already on record dishing up prodigious plates of multiple hearsay and rank speculation. It is obvious from the released transcripts of the heretofore “super top-secret” inquisition that none of them have any firsthand knowledge of a “quid pro quo” allegedly demanded by President Trump.

*For example, Bill Taylor, the acting ambassador to Ukraine who will testify on Wednesday, told Schiff’s committee that it was his “understanding” there was a link between U.S. security assistance and an investigation of Joe and Hunter Biden. How did Taylor arrive at his opinion? He heard it through discussions with other diplomats, although there is no indication that any of these individuals had direct knowledge of anything. The chain of hearsay went something like this: the European Union Ambassador Gordon Sondland told National Security Council official Tim Morrison who, in turn, told Taylor that there was a purported "quid pro quo."



But wait. If Sondland was the original source, where did he get his information? He initially testified that in a brief phone conversation with Trump, the president explicitly told him, “I want nothing ... I want no quid pro quo.” Sondland added that he “never” thought there was a precondition on aid. Later, he revised his testimony to state, “I presumed that the aid suspension had become linked to the proposed anti-corruption statement.”

Ah, yes. He "presumed." Reliable witnesses do not assume or presume anything. If they do, it is nothing more than supposition that should be discarded like yesterday’s trash.

My favorite purveyor of assorted hearsay is another star witness for Schiff this Wednesday. Deputy Assistant Secretary of State George Kent testified that he “believed” there was a “quid pro quo” after speaking to Taylor who spoke to Morrison who heard it from Sondland who, as noted, “presumed” a precondition. This is conjecture built on triple hearsay. It is not evidence, it is junk. If this were a court of law, the presiding judge would instruct the jury to disregard such testimony and strike it from the record.
*
*The Democratic chairman of the House Intelligence Committee says he doesn’t want Republicans turning the impeachment proceedings into a “sham.” The hilarious irony is lost on no one. Adam Schiff has already managed to accomplish it all on his own. *

*Under cross-examination, these witnesses readily admitted they had no firsthand knowledge of the president’s intent during his telephone call with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky. They simply propagated and repeated rumors and innuendo in their diplomatic echo chamber. But that has not stopped Schiff from pretending that they are valued witnesses. With the chairman’s encouragement and guidance, they have offered their interpretations of the Trump-Zelensky conversation. It reminds me of Schiff’s own dramatic interpretation of the phone call, which was nothing more than an unconscionable fabrication designed to smear Trump.*

A transcript of the real conversation is the best evidence of what actually occurred. Indeed, it is the only relevant and material evidence. Nowhere is there a demand, condition, or pressure for a “quid pro quo” that made an investigation of the Bidens contingent on U.S. military assistance. This is corroborated by Zelensky who is on record stating that there was no blackmail involved and no pressure applied. “Nobody pushed me,” Zelensky said. “We had a great phone call,” he added. “It was normal.”

*The Ukrainian government has confirmed that it was unaware that U.S. aid had been temporarily suspended until almost five weeks after the call with Trump. As noted in my previous column, it is impossible for there to be a “quid pro quo” when the recipient of the “quid” is oblivious to the existence of the "quo."*

*In the court of public opinion, Schiff increasingly reveals himself to be the court jester playing the fool. He presides over an investigatory charade that is anathema to fundamental fairness and due process.

If the inquiry was equitable, both sides would be able to call their own witnesses. Yet, the House of Representatives passed its impeachment measure giving Schiff the right to veto GOP witnesses. He has already made it clear that he will do so, rejecting a request that the faux “whistleblower” testify. It is clear that other witnesses, including Schiff and/or his staff, will also be rejected.*



To his credit, Sen. Lindsey Graham, R-S.C., has made it clear that if the unidentified informant who precipitated the impeachment "witch hunt" is not allowed to testify in the House, “this thing is dead on arrival in the Senate.”

*In truth, it was DOA the moment Schiff was put in charge of this clown show.

Gregg Jarrett: The Trump impeachment inquiry is already in big trouble. Here's who Democrats have to thank*


----------



## airplanemechanic

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gutless Dem clowns do something about it DO IT impeach Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Figures you nut jobs would call fof his impeachment before the hearings are over. Of course, that reveals how nervous you are about what's coming out that you want him impeached before it does.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nut jobs? Than what do you call those on the left that are calling for impeachment for three years now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone calling for trump's impeachment prior to this impeachment could be called a nut job. This impeachment, is validly based on trump soliciting campaign help from a foreign national.
Click to expand...


I thought the phone calls were from 2018.

But it doesn't change what I said. Running for pres does not put a cloak of invulnerability around him for his past behavior as an elected official.


----------



## mascale

The Forbes article is the more likely credible about the Hunter Biden / Joe Biden Ukraine interests.  "Burisma and PrivatBank (were investigated because of corruption in regards licensing, money laundering, and disappearance of foreign aid money."  So it is stated they were corrupt, and could look to a an on-board new director for Cover.  They would have no lucrative reason to involve Joe Biden to end something already ended a year before. The investigation wasn't happening. Nothing to end.

In 2016, and with the support of other world leaders, Joe Biden threatened to withhold $1 billion of U.S. aid unless Ukraine’s leaders fired the country’s top prosecutor, Viktor Shokin, for being too soft on corruption⁠⁠—which they did. 
Before Shokin was fired, he had been conducting an investigation of Burisma, and Hunter Biden allegedly was a subject. But the investigation had been inactive for over a year by the time Joe Biden pushed for Shokin’s ouster.
If Americano poster has first-hand knowledge, of course:  Then Americano could volunteer testimony to the House Inquiry, and the Senate trial.

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(Impugning usury-invention to Israel far less credible than impugning usury to the Royal Line of Egypt, even.)


----------



## bripat9643

mascale said:


> Since the Vice President, Biden--acted in the context of known policy, with concurrence of allies--then the contrast is with the Banzai Surprise Attack on the United States, (of an alliance partner needing aid)--not a comparison of similar events and circumstances.  Mostly, maybe a former New York City Mayor was able to detect something no else could detect.  Mostly everyone else seems to think that Mayor Rudy--is not in fact too up on things.  The phone call event will likely be regarded arbitrary and capricious in any charging documents. There is zero timeline of events on which to rely in the matter of what Trump wanted done.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Outcome of usury economics, shown in Matt 25:14-30--mostly has itself escaped he attention of the planet, even in the recent foreclosure crisis(?)!)


Was it "known policy?"  Where's the evidence for that?  Do you have a document you can post demonstrating the fact?

This is a standard Dim talking point that has no visible means of support.


----------



## mascale

Posted twice, 2014 time frame
FACT SHEET: U.S. Support for Ukraine

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(Matt 24:14-2-30, even same stories in Catholic and Protestant versions!)


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

*Are the Dem voters even intelligent enough to understand that this an illegitimate impeachment?*


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mainstream USA financial press reporting offers no such timeline, Americano posted.  The events timeline is in Forbes.  The investigations of the Biden family activities in Ukraine closed without findings of wrongdoing.
> 
> Here’s What Happened With The Bidens And Ukraine
> 
> "Before Shokin was fired, he had been conducting an investigation of Burisma, and Hunter Biden allegedly was a subject. But the investigation had been inactive for over a year by the time Joe Biden pushed for Shokin’s ouster."
> 
> So whereas Americano poster appears to support the extortion of the people of the Ukraine by Donald Trump, the possible--even likely--attempted extortion by the former prosecutor is not a subject raised.  That investigation had likely not been lucrative for the Shokin individual personally(?).  It went inactive for a year or more.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Robbing from federal deficit--to fund the already prosperous--became the law in the Reagan Administration!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Investigation was officially closed by newly appointed prosecutor Lutsenko, couple of months after getting into office.
> 
> Second, Burisma and PrivatBank were not investigated because "they hired Hunter", but because of corruption in regards licensing, money laundering, and disappearance of foreign aid money. It's rather, they hired Hunter to use his father Joe to end the investigation of Burisma, and for that, they paid him well.
Click to expand...

Uh, no. The investigation was closed by Shokin...

*WSJ News Exclusive | Trump Repeatedly Pressed Ukraine President to Investigate Biden’s Son*

_Mr. Giuliani has suggested Mr. Biden’s motivation was to protect his son, a lawyer who has been involved in several investment and consulting firms, although *Mr. Shokin had already completed his investigation of Burisma Group* before he left office._​
As far as hiring Hunter Biden to end investigations into Burisma, there's no evidence to support that as Burisma was under investigation for more than a year after Biden was hired.


----------



## Faun

airplanemechanic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gutless Dem clowns do something about it DO IT impeach Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Figures you nut jobs would call fof his impeachment before the hearings are over. Of course, that reveals how nervous you are about what's coming out that you want him impeached before it does.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nut jobs? Than what do you call those on the left that are calling for impeachment for three years now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone calling for trump's impeachment prior to this impeachment could be called a nut job. This impeachment, is validly based on trump soliciting campaign help from a foreign national.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought the phone calls were from 2018.
> 
> But it doesn't change what I said. Running for pres does not put a cloak of invulnerability around him for his past behavior as an elected official.
Click to expand...

Mo one said Biden can't be investigated because he's running for office. What's been said is that Trump can't solicit foreign aid to help with his campaign.


----------



## Billiejeens

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Are the Dem voters even intelligent enough to understand that this an illegitimate impeachment?*




Whatever the Democratic Media pipes into their  universe,  is what they will believe.


----------



## Crepitus

The Original Tree said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So let me get this straight:
> 
> You wasted $40 Millions Dollars of the Taxpayer's money trying to railroad the president on a false charge that you dreamed up and financed yourself in the form of The Dirty Dossier.
> 
> You launched another 20 Investigations costing the taxpayer an additional $100 Million Dollars so far.  Why bother which such farces?  Only Communist Countries with Totalitarian Dictators have been able to pull off framing innocent men.  You have tried to block The President's Constitutional Authority to issue Executive Orders, and secure our Borders, and Form Foreign and Domestic Policy which includes Immigration, and Trade.
> 
> In your first production called "I paid Putin for Russian Collusion and all I got was a lousy T-shirt,"  in that Clown Show (The Mueller Investigation,) there was Zero Due Process.  The President was not allowed to submit testimony, submit exculpatory evidence, cross examine any witnesses.  Mueller bent over backwards to ignore the origination of The Dirty Dossier that caused the Fake Russian Collusion Investigation, so he is not much of an Investigator, and furthermore is not an honest man since he Wiped Strozk and Page's Iphones to deceive the IG in to believing that their "COUP TEXTS" were irretrievably lost.
> 
> And Mueller's team was compromised with people involved in trying to not only cover up Clinton's Crimes, but they were seriously involved in a legitimate COUP attempt, had to be fired from Mueller's team, and are all under criminal investigation now.*
> 
> *And Mueller, despite a team of Leftist Hacks and an Obama administration and his holdover lackeys that was spying on The President, still could not name a single crime that The President had committed.  It was a monumental flop.  Nielsen was too embarrassed to post the ratings.
> 
> Fast forward past that failure.
> 
> You have again an identical situation, with again no DUE PROCESS, but even worse, Schiff is rejection all GOP witness requests, both in the Secret Scam Hearings, and not The Public Hearings.
> 
> I equate The Subpoena Cannon, with Operation Latitude, known by it's common name "The Insurance Policy"  All part of the same COUP, same as "Putin Hacked my Server" and "I've fallen on Impeachment and I can't get up."  Life Alert isn't going to answer your call.  They probably are 'Russian Assets says Hillary'  Isn't everyone these days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we find out more and more about how deep and ugly The Deep State is, with people like Kelly, Tillerson, Ciaramella, Vindman and others all trying to obstruct The President's Policies, simply because they disagree with them, America is seeing with their own eyes what The President meant by "The Swamp".
> 
> I'd watch these Swamp Proceedings if they were fair and Due Process were allowed and both parties were allowed to state their case and fight it out right in front of us, but Schiff and Pelosi do not want that.   They still want secret meetings, secret witnesses, and secret accusations that no one is permitted to challenge.  They also don't want to work on Border Security, Lowering Drug Prices, Health Care, Infrastructure, or sign an Anti-Lynching Bill sponsored by The President which The GOP has been trying to get passed for 160 years and has for some inexplicable reason been voted down every time by The Democrats, which is what they did between 1870 and 1964 when they opposed for nearly 100 years Civil Rights for African Americans.
> 
> There is No point in watching a rigged game when you know the score before the kickoff.  The Transcripts which Schiff was forced to release already are contradicting his planned leaks.  He is running the hearings like a scared rabbit, a nervous Nellie, and quite frankly they are going to be awful.  If you need a nap, feel free to tune in and listen to Schiff read you a fairy tale, but I am not going to watch that Schitt Show.
> 
> Despite a rigged game again, I predict more embarrassment for Soviet Schiff and his Comrades, only I am not going to bother giving any of my precious time to it.  Trump will be re-elected no matter how many times they try to frame the man.  Globalism and The Green New Scam and The Plan to Bankrupt America hit a Speed Bump.  By the time Trump is re-elected I hope that not only is he going to turn that speed bump in to a wall to protect America from Socialism, Graft, and Corruption, but he'll have to build a prison to incarcerate all the criminals from the Clinton and Obama Crime Familes that have been slowly outted these past three years.
> 
> I give the Schiff Show on a scale of 1-10, 10 Rotten Tomatoes.  Too bad we can't actually throw them at role' Bobble Head.*
> 
> 
> 
> You might have hit a record for.largest number of conspiracy theories in a single post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *And you hold the record for most consecutive sausages stuffed in your orifices in a 24 hour period.*
Click to expand...

Only in your freakish fantasies.


----------



## Syriusly

The Original Tree said:


> *So let me get this straight:
> 
> You wasted $40 Millions Dollars of the Taxpayer's money trying to railroad the president on a false charge that you dreamed up and financed yourself in the form of The Dirty Dossier.
> 
> You launched another 20 Investigations costing the taxpayer an additional $100 Million Dollars so far.  Why bother which such farces?  Only Communist Countries with Totalitarian Dictators have been able to pull off framing innocent men.  You have tried to block The President's Constitutional Authority to issue Executive Orders, and secure our Borders, and Form Foreign and Domestic Policy which includes Immigration, and Trade.
> 
> In your first production called "I paid Putin for Russian Collusion and all I got was a lousy T-shirt,"  in that Clown Show (The Mueller Investigation,) there was Zero Due Process.  The President was not allowed to submit testimony, submit exculpatory evidence, cross examine any witnesses.  Mueller bent over backwards to ignore the origination of The Dirty Dossier that caused the Fake Russian Collusion Investigation, so he is not much of an Investigator, and furthermore is not an honest man since he Wiped Strozk and Page's Iphones to deceive the IG in to believing that their "COUP TEXTS" were irretrievably lost.
> 
> And Mueller's team was compromised with people involved in trying to not only cover up Clinton's Crimes, but they were seriously involved in a legitimate COUP attempt, had to be fired from Mueller's team, and are all under criminal investigation now.*
> 
> *And Mueller, despite a team of Leftist Hacks and an Obama administration and his holdover lackeys that was spying on The President, still could not name a single crime that The President had committed.  It was a monumental flop.  Nielsen was too embarrassed to post the ratings.
> 
> Fast forward past that failure.
> 
> You have again an identical situation, with again no DUE PROCESS, but even worse, Schiff is rejection all GOP witness requests, both in the Secret Scam Hearings, and not The Public Hearings.
> 
> I equate The Subpoena Cannon, with Operation Latitude, known by it's common name "The Insurance Policy"  All part of the same COUP, same as "Putin Hacked my Server" and "I've fallen on Impeachment and I can't get up."  Life Alert isn't going to answer your call.  They probably are 'Russian Assets says Hillary'  Isn't everyone these days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we find out more and more about how deep and ugly The Deep State is, with people like Kelly, Tillerson, Ciaramella, Vindman and others all trying to obstruct The President's Policies, simply because they disagree with them, America is seeing with their own eyes what The President meant by "The Swamp".
> 
> I'd watch these Swamp Proceedings if they were fair and Due Process were allowed and both parties were allowed to state their case and fight it out right in front of us, but Schiff and Pelosi do not want that.   They still want secret meetings, secret witnesses, and secret accusations that no one is permitted to challenge.  They also don't want to work on Border Security, Lowering Drug Prices, Health Care, Infrastructure, or sign an Anti-Lynching Bill sponsored by The President which The GOP has been trying to get passed for 160 years and has for some inexplicable reason been voted down every time by The Democrats, which is what they did between 1870 and 1964 when they opposed for nearly 100 years Civil Rights for African Americans.
> 
> There is No point in watching a rigged game when you know the score before the kickoff.  The Transcripts which Schiff was forced to release already are contradicting his planned leaks.  He is running the hearings like a scared rabbit, a nervous Nellie, and quite frankly they are going to be awful.  If you need a nap, feel free to tune in and listen to Schiff read you a fairy tale, but I am not going to watch that Schitt Show.
> 
> Despite a rigged game again, I predict more embarrassment for Soviet Schiff and his Comrades, only I am not going to bother giving any of my precious time to it.  Trump will be re-elected no matter how many times they try to frame the man.  Globalism and The Green New Scam and The Plan to Bankrupt America hit a Speed Bump.  By the time Trump is re-elected I hope that not only is he going to turn that speed bump in to a wall to protect America from Socialism, Graft, and Corruption, but he'll have to build a prison to incarcerate all the criminals from the Clinton and Obama Crime Familes that have been slowly outted these past three years.
> 
> I give the Schiff Show on a scale of 1-10, 10 Rotten Tomatoes.  Too bad we can't actually throw them at role' Bobble Head.*



I don't expect any of you Trump Tweenkies to have the attention span beyond a Trump Tweet. 

So no worries.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Funny how Alan Dershowitz doesn’t agree with what the dims are doing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At some point either a Republican or the US AG has to declare that 4 years of this non-stop undermining, lying, false accusations, attacks, foreign collusion, etc...is Conspiracy, Sedition, and Treason.
> 
> 
> 
> Cry to Republicans who started the two year Mueller investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does soros give you a treat when you lie like that?
> 
> Serious question fawn, have you had your IQ tested? Can I take a guess? 35, right? Am I right? Come on, it's 35, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I took a test. I went head-to-head with martybegan with an online test. He topped off at 111-121; while I measured at 131 or higher. The top range of IQ's being measured at around 230.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You measured at 31?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> That you see that reveals just how low your IQ is.
Click to expand...


Fawn is smart!


----------



## Lesh

Trumpers may not be watching but the rest of America will be


----------



## lennypartiv

Looks like Rudy went rogue.  Trump knew nothing about Rudy's quid pro quo.  You Dems still got nothing on Trump.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bripat9643 said:


> They didn't corroborate jack shit.  We have the transcript, so there's nothing to corroborate.  All they did is say "Orange man bad."



The reality is that Trump is fucking up the kickback scheme the democrats built to embezzle U.S. Foreign aid. 

U.S. Agency for International Development distributes BILLIONS of dollars each year - hundreds of millions flow right back into the pockets of democrats and well connected government bureaucrats. By sticking his nose into the corruption of Joe Biden and his druggie son Hunter, Trump has endangered the the whole set up. Thousands of democrats and deep state workers are DEPENDING on stealing that cash, for retirement, for that European vacation, for the yacht  they always  wanted.

You know, a lot of good democrat politicians like Joe Biden only went INTO politics because of the opportunity to steal mountains of cash from taxpayers. If we ALLOW Trump to viciously stop the theft of foreign aid on a massive scale, we will lose men of the caliber of Joe Biden in our government. 

Men like Eric Ciaramella  have built their entire careers around ensuring that Joe and Hunter Biden, and all the rest of our noble democrats, are connected with companies like Burisma, companies that know part of the aid that flows to them, needs to flow back to the democrats.

Be proud America, as you work overtime, the money taken from your paycheck makes sure men like Hunter Biden can hunker down, and snort mounds of cocaine. But Donald Trump wants to deprive Hunter of his cocaine, and YOU of the pleasure of making sure corruption is highly rewarded. Embezzlement is the backbone of the democratic party, STOP Trump before he ends the graft and corruption that democrats so deeply cherish....


----------



## bripat9643

Uncensored2008 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't corroborate jack shit.  We have the transcript, so there's nothing to corroborate.  All they did is say "Orange man bad."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reality is that Trump is fucking up the kickback scheme the democrats built to embezzle U.S. Foreign aid.
> 
> U.S. Agency for International Development distributes BILLIONS of dollars each year - hundreds of millions flow right back into the pockets of democrats and well connected government bureaucrats. By sticking his nose into the corruption of Joe Biden and his druggie son Hunter, Trump has endangered the the whole set up. Thousands of democrats and deep state workers are DEPENDING on stealing that cash, for retirement, for that European vacation, for the yacht  they always  wanted.
> 
> You know, a lot of good democrat politicians like Joe Biden only went INTO politics because of the opportunity to steal mountains of cash from taxpayers. If we ALLOW Trump to viciously stop the theft of foreign aid on a massive scale, we will lose men of the caliber of Joe Biden in our government.
> 
> Men like Eric Ciaramella  have built their entire careers around ensuring that Joe and Hunter Biden, and all the rest of our noble democrats, are connected with companies like Burisma, companies that know part of the aid that flows to them, needs to flow back to the democrats.
> 
> Be proud America, as you work overtime, the money taken from your paycheck makes sure men like Hunter Biden can hunker down, and snort mounds of cocaine. But Donald Trump wants to deprive Hunter of his cocaine, and YOU of the pleasure of making sure corruption is highly rewarded. Embezzlement is the backbone of the democratic party, STOP Trump before he ends the graft and corruption that democrats so deeply cherish....
Click to expand...

Every Democrat in Congress has family members who have deals like Hunter Biden.  

No wonder they are so pissed!


----------



## lennypartiv

How does this guy stay in office?

<< House Intelligence Chair *Adam Schiff* strongly signaled that Democrats would focus their impeachment case against President *Donald Trump *around a “bribery” charge. >>

Adam Schiff Signals ‘Bribery’ Charge for Trump’s Impeachment: Founders Understood It as ‘Breach of the Public Trust’


----------



## edward37

thats just one of 3 charges   YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million What do you call that?


----------



## Syriusly

lennypartiv said:


> How does this guy stay in office?
> 
> << House Intelligence Chair *Adam Schiff* strongly signaled that Democrats would focus their impeachment case against President *Donald Trump *around a “bribery” charge. >>
> 
> Adam Schiff Signals ‘Bribery’ Charge for Trump’s Impeachment: Founders Understood It as ‘Breach of the Public Trust’



So that is going off the 'deep end'?

When Trump repeatedly claims that Joe Biden is guilty of corruption?

I really don't get why you Trumpettes think it is verbotten to dare claim that Trump is guilty of a crime- while your Dear Leader repeatedly claims everyone from Clinton to Biden are guilty of crimes.

Just more hypocrisy from the Trump cult.


----------



## MarathonMike

edward37 said:


> thats just one of 3 charges   YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million What do you call that?


That is how you and your fact mangling leaders have cut and pasted the words together. It is hilarious that you and the rest of the TDS clan completely ignore Joe Biden bragging about how he made Ukraine knuckle under to the pressure of losing a billion dollars if they didn't do what he wants. You don't have to cut and paste that together, just open your eyes.


----------



## JGalt

edward37 said:


> thats just one of 3 charges   YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million What do you call that?



When did Trump say "YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million"?

Link please.

Pepperidge Farms do however, remember this...


----------



## lennypartiv

edward37 said:


> thats just one of 3 charges   YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million What do you call that?


You Democrats still don't understand what Mulvaney said.


----------



## edward37

JGalt said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats just one of 3 charges   YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million What do you call that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Trump say "YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million"?
> 
> Link please.
Click to expand...

Listen in tomorrow    You'll hear it first hand  We have 7,8 American patriots that know of trumps attempt to give money for  getting the bidens


----------



## edward37

lennypartiv said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats just one of 3 charges   YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million What do you call that?
> 
> 
> 
> You Democrats still don't understand what Mulvaney said.
Click to expand...

The whole country heard him  Now they try to walk it back??  lol


----------



## JGalt

edward37 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats just one of 3 charges   YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million What do you call that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Trump say "YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million"?
> 
> Link please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen in tomorrow    You'll hear it first hand  We have 7,8 American patriots that know of trumps attempt to give money for  getting the bidens
Click to expand...


It's not going to go the way you anticipated, you know. I hope you're prepared for being given alot of shit, after their little "impeachment" donkey show fizzles out.

You know damned well that I'll be twisting the knife every chance I get, and I'm going to enjoy the hell out of it.


----------



## rightwinger

Republicans keep asking what the High Crime and Misdemeanor is.....the answer is ....BRIBERY

Specifically identified in the Constitution


----------



## lennypartiv

rightwinger said:


> Republicans keep asking what the High Crime and Misdemeanor is.....the answer is ....BRIBERY
> Specifically identified in the Constitution


I see you've gone off the deep end too.


----------



## bripat9643

Syriusly said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does this guy stay in office?
> 
> << House Intelligence Chair *Adam Schiff* strongly signaled that Democrats would focus their impeachment case against President *Donald Trump *around a “bribery” charge. >>
> 
> Adam Schiff Signals ‘Bribery’ Charge for Trump’s Impeachment: Founders Understood It as ‘Breach of the Public Trust’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is going off the 'deep end'?
> 
> When Trump repeatedly claims that Joe Biden is guilty of corruption?
> 
> I really don't get why you Trumpettes think it is verbotten to dare claim that Trump is guilty of a crime- while your Dear Leader repeatedly claims everyone from Clinton to Biden are guilty of crimes.
> 
> Just more hypocrisy from the Trump cult.
Click to expand...


Simple, dumbass.  Biden obviously greased the wheels to get his son a no-show job and got the prosecutor who was investigating him fired.  Trump, on the other hand, simply attempted to enforce the law.


----------



## rightwinger

lennypartiv said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans keep asking what the High Crime and Misdemeanor is.....the answer is ....BRIBERY
> Specifically identified in the Constitution
> 
> 
> 
> I see you've gone off the deep end too.
Click to expand...


Hardly
Trump is guilty of bribery
He admits it


----------



## The Irish Ram

edward37 said:


> thats just one of 3 charges   YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million What do you call that?



Made up bullshit...


----------



## JGalt

rightwinger said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans keep asking what the High Crime and Misdemeanor is.....the answer is ....BRIBERY
> Specifically identified in the Constitution
> 
> 
> 
> I see you've gone off the deep end too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly
> Trump is guilty of bribery
> He admits it
Click to expand...


"He admits it"?

You are fucking nuts, dude.


----------



## Oldstyle

What you call "bribery" is what every single American President has done...from the first to the last.  Claiming that what Trump did is any different than his predecessors have done is laughable!


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cry to Republicans who started the two year Mueller investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does soros give you a treat when you lie like that?
> 
> Serious question fawn, have you had your IQ tested? Can I take a guess? 35, right? Am I right? Come on, it's 35, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I took a test. I went head-to-head with martybegan with an online test. He topped off at 111-121; while I measured at 131 or higher. The top range of IQ's being measured at around 230.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You measured at 31?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> That you see that reveals just how low your IQ is.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fawn is smart!
Click to expand...

Thanks for letting me know I get under your skin, Fruitcake.


----------



## Faun

lennypartiv said:


> Looks like Rudy went rogue.  Trump knew nothing about Rudy's quid pro quo.  You Dems still got nothing on Trump.


So y'all are preparing to throw another one of Trump's lawyers under the bus?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

edward37 said:


> thats just one of 3 charges   YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million What do you call that?



Delusion.  Rhymes with collusion but means something entirely different


----------



## edward37

JGalt said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats just one of 3 charges   YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million What do you call that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Trump say "YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million"?
> 
> Link please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen in tomorrow    You'll hear it first hand  We have 7,8 American patriots that know of trumps attempt to give money for  getting the bidens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not going to go the way you anticipated, you know. I hope you're prepared for being given alot of shit, after their little "impeachment" donkey show fizzles out.
> 
> You know damned well that I'll be twisting the knife every chance I get, and I'm going to enjoy the hell out of it.
Click to expand...

Twist away We have the  evidence and we have witnesses But truth   never flustered repubs  They can lie like champs


----------



## okfine

Faun said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Rudy went rogue.  Trump knew nothing about Rudy's quid pro quo.  You Dems still got nothing on Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> So y'all are preparing to throw another one of Trump's lawyers under the bus?
Click to expand...

Gooliani hires not 1, but 3, CRIMINAL Defense Attorneys. As bad as all the Trump lawyers that he's had, Rudy triples up.


----------



## Uncensored2008

okfine said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Rudy went rogue.  Trump knew nothing about Rudy's quid pro quo.  You Dems still got nothing on Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> So y'all are preparing to throw another one of Trump's lawyers under the bus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gooliani hires not 1, but 3, CRIMINAL Defense Attorneys. As bad as all the Trump lawyers that he's had, Rudy triples up.
Click to expand...




You Stalinists are a hoot.

That's called a "legal team," dumbfuck.


----------



## Oldstyle

edward37 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats just one of 3 charges   YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million What do you call that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Trump say "YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million"?
> 
> Link please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen in tomorrow    You'll hear it first hand  We have 7,8 American patriots that know of trumps attempt to give money for  getting the bidens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not going to go the way you anticipated, you know. I hope you're prepared for being given alot of shit, after their little "impeachment" donkey show fizzles out.
> 
> You know damned well that I'll be twisting the knife every chance I get, and I'm going to enjoy the hell out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Twist away We have the  evidence and we have witnesses But truth   never flustered repubs  They can lie like champs
Click to expand...


You don't have jack, Eddie!  It's why Shiff is working in secret.  He doesn't want the public to see how he's making it up as he goes.


----------



## bripat9643

okfine said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Rudy went rogue.  Trump knew nothing about Rudy's quid pro quo.  You Dems still got nothing on Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> So y'all are preparing to throw another one of Trump's lawyers under the bus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gooliani hires not 1, but 3, CRIMINAL Defense Attorneys. As bad as all the Trump lawyers that he's had, Rudy triples up.
Click to expand...

Schiff-for-Brains and his henchmen are out to get Giuliani.


----------



## okfine

Uncensored2008 said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Rudy went rogue.  Trump knew nothing about Rudy's quid pro quo.  You Dems still got nothing on Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> So y'all are preparing to throw another one of Trump's lawyers under the bus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gooliani hires not 1, but 3, CRIMINAL Defense Attorneys. As bad as all the Trump lawyers that he's had, Rudy triples up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Stalinists are a hoot.
> 
> That's called a "legal team," dumbfuck.
Click to expand...

Same to ya, moron.


----------



## bripat9643

Oldstyle said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats just one of 3 charges   YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million What do you call that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Trump say "YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million"?
> 
> Link please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen in tomorrow    You'll hear it first hand  We have 7,8 American patriots that know of trumps attempt to give money for  getting the bidens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not going to go the way you anticipated, you know. I hope you're prepared for being given alot of shit, after their little "impeachment" donkey show fizzles out.
> 
> You know damned well that I'll be twisting the knife every chance I get, and I'm going to enjoy the hell out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Twist away We have the  evidence and we have witnesses But truth   never flustered repubs  They can lie like champs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have jack, Eddie!  It's why Shiff is working in secret.  He doesn't want the public to see how he's making it up as he goes.
Click to expand...

If the public saw how Schiff-for-Brains' witnesses were absolutely destroyed under cross examination, this thing would be over already.


----------



## Uncensored2008

okfine said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Rudy went rogue.  Trump knew nothing about Rudy's quid pro quo.  You Dems still got nothing on Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> So y'all are preparing to throw another one of Trump's lawyers under the bus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gooliani hires not 1, but 3, CRIMINAL Defense Attorneys. As bad as all the Trump lawyers that he's had, Rudy triples up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Stalinists are a hoot.
> 
> That's called a "legal team," dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same to ya, moron.
Click to expand...


I already grasped that Giuliani is putting together a legal team to combat the Stalinists in the house, dumbfuck.


----------



## JGalt

edward37 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats just one of 3 charges   YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million What do you call that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Trump say "YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million"?
> 
> Link please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen in tomorrow    You'll hear it first hand  We have 7,8 American patriots that know of trumps attempt to give money for  getting the bidens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not going to go the way you anticipated, you know. I hope you're prepared for being given alot of shit, after their little "impeachment" donkey show fizzles out.
> 
> You know damned well that I'll be twisting the knife every chance I get, and I'm going to enjoy the hell out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Twist away We have the  evidence and we have witnesses But truth   never flustered repubs  They can lie like champs
Click to expand...


"*We* have evidence"?  

*You* have nothing. When this is over, you idiots are gonna be standing there in the spotlight with your pants down around your ankles, your limp dick in your hand, and a surprised look on your face.

And the majority of people in this country will laugh at you like the clowns you are.


----------



## okfine

Uncensored2008 said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Rudy went rogue.  Trump knew nothing about Rudy's quid pro quo.  You Dems still got nothing on Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> So y'all are preparing to throw another one of Trump's lawyers under the bus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gooliani hires not 1, but 3, CRIMINAL Defense Attorneys. As bad as all the Trump lawyers that he's had, Rudy triples up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Stalinists are a hoot.
> 
> That's called a "legal team," dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same to ya, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already grasped that Giuliani is putting together a legal team to combat the Stalinists in the house, dumbfuck.
Click to expand...

Good for you. Is that all?


----------



## Uncensored2008

okfine said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So y'all are preparing to throw another one of Trump's lawyers under the bus?
> 
> 
> 
> Gooliani hires not 1, but 3, CRIMINAL Defense Attorneys. As bad as all the Trump lawyers that he's had, Rudy triples up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Stalinists are a hoot.
> 
> That's called a "legal team," dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same to ya, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already grasped that Giuliani is putting together a legal team to combat the Stalinists in the house, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you. Is that all?
Click to expand...


It's what's pertinent to the conversation.

There's a reason you're a Communist....


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Syriusly said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does this guy stay in office?
> 
> << House Intelligence Chair *Adam Schiff* strongly signaled that Democrats would focus their impeachment case against President *Donald Trump *around a “bribery” charge. >>
> 
> Adam Schiff Signals ‘Bribery’ Charge for Trump’s Impeachment: Founders Understood It as ‘Breach of the Public Trust’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is going off the 'deep end'?
> 
> When Trump repeatedly claims that Joe Biden is guilty of corruption?
> 
> I really don't get why you Trumpettes think it is verbotten to dare claim that Trump is guilty of a crime- while your Dear Leader repeatedly claims everyone from Clinton to Biden are guilty of crimes.
> 
> Just more hypocrisy from the Trump cult.
Click to expand...

Because they’ve admitted to committing crimes?


----------



## jknowgood

Syriusly said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does this guy stay in office?
> 
> << House Intelligence Chair *Adam Schiff* strongly signaled that Democrats would focus their impeachment case against President *Donald Trump *around a “bribery” charge. >>
> 
> Adam Schiff Signals ‘Bribery’ Charge for Trump’s Impeachment: Founders Understood It as ‘Breach of the Public Trust’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is going off the 'deep end'?
> 
> When Trump repeatedly claims that Joe Biden is guilty of corruption?
> 
> I really don't get why you Trumpettes think it is verbotten to dare claim that Trump is guilty of a crime- while your Dear Leader repeatedly claims everyone from Clinton to Biden are guilty of crimes.
> 
> Just more hypocrisy from the Trump cult.
Click to expand...

 Can Trump Jr get the same as Biden's son?


----------



## okfine

Uncensored2008 said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gooliani hires not 1, but 3, CRIMINAL Defense Attorneys. As bad as all the Trump lawyers that he's had, Rudy triples up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Stalinists are a hoot.
> 
> That's called a "legal team," dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same to ya, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already grasped that Giuliani is putting together a legal team to combat the Stalinists in the house, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you. Is that all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's what's pertinent to the conversation.
> 
> There's a reason you're a Communist....
Click to expand...

Eres un cabron, si?


----------



## edward37

JGalt said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats just one of 3 charges   YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million What do you call that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Trump say "YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million"?
> 
> Link please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen in tomorrow    You'll hear it first hand  We have 7,8 American patriots that know of trumps attempt to give money for  getting the bidens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not going to go the way you anticipated, you know. I hope you're prepared for being given alot of shit, after their little "impeachment" donkey show fizzles out.
> 
> You know damned well that I'll be twisting the knife every chance I get, and I'm going to enjoy the hell out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Twist away We have the  evidence and we have witnesses But truth   never flustered repubs  They can lie like champs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "*We* have evidence"?
> 
> *You* have nothing. When this is over, you idiots are gonna be standing there in the spotlight with your pants down around your ankles, your limp dick in your hand, and a surprised look on your face.
> 
> And the majority of people in this country will laugh at you like the clowns you are.
Click to expand...

Listen and get an education    People except dotards like you will see what a pos trump is


----------



## JGalt

edward37 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did Trump say "YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million"?
> 
> Link please.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen in tomorrow    You'll hear it first hand  We have 7,8 American patriots that know of trumps attempt to give money for  getting the bidens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not going to go the way you anticipated, you know. I hope you're prepared for being given alot of shit, after their little "impeachment" donkey show fizzles out.
> 
> You know damned well that I'll be twisting the knife every chance I get, and I'm going to enjoy the hell out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Twist away We have the  evidence and we have witnesses But truth   never flustered repubs  They can lie like champs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "*We* have evidence"?
> 
> *You* have nothing. When this is over, you idiots are gonna be standing there in the spotlight with your pants down around your ankles, your limp dick in your hand, and a surprised look on your face.
> 
> And the majority of people in this country will laugh at you like the clowns you are.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen and get an education    People except dotards like you will see what a pos trump is
Click to expand...


I've already had a decent education. Judging by your horrible grammar and punctuation, you need it worse than I do, hillbilly.

But I understand why Johnny can't spell: Union teachers, right?


----------



## edward37

JGalt said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen in tomorrow    You'll hear it first hand  We have 7,8 American patriots that know of trumps attempt to give money for  getting the bidens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not going to go the way you anticipated, you know. I hope you're prepared for being given alot of shit, after their little "impeachment" donkey show fizzles out.
> 
> You know damned well that I'll be twisting the knife every chance I get, and I'm going to enjoy the hell out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Twist away We have the  evidence and we have witnesses But truth   never flustered repubs  They can lie like champs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "*We* have evidence"?
> 
> *You* have nothing. When this is over, you idiots are gonna be standing there in the spotlight with your pants down around your ankles, your limp dick in your hand, and a surprised look on your face.
> 
> And the majority of people in this country will laugh at you like the clowns you are.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen and get an education    People except dotards like you will see what a pos trump is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already had a decent education. Judging by your horrible grammar and punctuation, you need it worse than I do, hillbilly.
> 
> But I understand why Johnny can't spell: Union teachers, right?
Click to expand...

Yeah?? you graduate HS  ? Quelle suprise    and take your punctuation  and stick it up your republican butt


----------



## jbander

We will be watching the right wing trying to prove that the people who were from the presidents cabinet and his biggest supporter all from his party, who make up the total population of the witnesses against scumbag. , They now have to be turned into liars to try to save scumbag from the ax. So we will be watching the right wingers telling the impeachment investigation that the people who are the witnesses against the criminal Scum bag, all of them being from scum bags party are total liars and not to be believed, Many of these traitors that were hand chosen by scum bag himself. They will try to turn this country from the respect of the letter of the law in this great nation to a Dictatorship to keep the pile of shit in office.


----------



## liarintheWH

Then the OP woke up.


----------



## JGalt

edward37 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not going to go the way you anticipated, you know. I hope you're prepared for being given alot of shit, after their little "impeachment" donkey show fizzles out.
> 
> You know damned well that I'll be twisting the knife every chance I get, and I'm going to enjoy the hell out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twist away We have the  evidence and we have witnesses But truth   never flustered repubs  They can lie like champs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "*We* have evidence"?
> 
> *You* have nothing. When this is over, you idiots are gonna be standing there in the spotlight with your pants down around your ankles, your limp dick in your hand, and a surprised look on your face.
> 
> And the majority of people in this country will laugh at you like the clowns you are.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen and get an education    People except dotards like you will see what a pos trump is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already had a decent education. Judging by your horrible grammar and punctuation, you need it worse than I do, hillbilly.
> 
> But I understand why Johnny can't spell: Union teachers, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah?? you graduate HS  ? Quelle suprise    and take your punctuation  and stick it up your republican butt
Click to expand...


No capitalization and incomplete sentence structure in "you graduate HS  ?", and "republican" should be capitalized.

That's 6 points off the grade for your composition, hillbilly.


----------



## Wyatt earp

It's all over..now pick a candidate that can beat Trump 

.


----------



## tyroneweaver

jbander said:


> We will be watching the right wing trying to prove that the people who were from the presidents cabinet and his biggest supporter all from his party, who make up the total population of the witnesses against scumbag. , They now have to be turned into liars to try to save scumbag from the ax. So we will be watching the right wingers telling the impeachment investigation that the people who are the witnesses against the criminal Scum bag, all of them being from scum bags party are total liars and not to be believed, Many of these traitors that were hand chosen by scum bag himself. They will try to turn this country from the respect of the letter of the law in this great nation to a Dictatorship to keep the pile of shit in office.



Is there anything else you would like to say to us


----------



## Wyatt earp

liarintheWH said:


> Then the OP woke up.




With alot of goo on his face .


.


----------



## deannalw

jbander said:


> We will be watching the right wing trying to prove that the people who were from the presidents cabinet and his biggest supporter all from his party, who make up the total population of the witnesses against scumbag. , They now have to be turned into liars to try to save scumbag from the ax. So we will be watching the right wingers telling the impeachment investigation that the people who are the witnesses against the criminal Scum bag, all of them being from scum bags party are total liars and not to be believed, Many of these traitors that were hand chosen by scum bag himself. They will try to turn this country from the respect of the letter of the law in this great nation to a Dictatorship to keep the pile of shit in office.




The fun started when Trump won and you goofy democrats lost your fucking minds.

Haven't recovered either.


----------



## Blackrook

Trail of Tears genocide, Civil War - 600,000 dead, Jim Crow laws, abortion, now Trump impeachment.

The list of Democratic accomplishments go on and on.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

mudwhistle said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I techically agree, only because the memo clearly shows the ask made by Trump and is what started the whole thing. The better way to phrase it is they corroborated the claims of the WB.
> 
> Try reading the transcripts of their testimonies and stop being a dope.
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't corroborate jack shit.  We have the transcript, so there's nothing to corroborate.  All they did is say "Orange man bad."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...
> You obviously have not read them.
> 
> Try this one, dope and report back.
> 
> READ: Testimony Of Alexander Vindman, The White House's Ukraine Specialist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words "orange man bad."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...
> No. Not in any way, dope.
> More like first hand corroboration of the WB's complaint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still purely opinion......
Click to expand...


No.
Sworn, first hand testimony, dope.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I techically agree, only because the memo clearly shows the ask made by Trump and is what started the whole thing. The better way to phrase it is they corroborated the claims of the WB.
> 
> Try reading the transcripts of their testimonies and stop being a dope.
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't corroborate jack shit.  We have the transcript, so there's nothing to corroborate.  All they did is say "Orange man bad."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...
> You obviously have not read them.
> 
> Try this one, dope and report back.
> 
> READ: Testimony Of Alexander Vindman, The White House's Ukraine Specialist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words "orange man bad."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...
> No. Not in any way, dope.
> More like first hand corroboration of the WB's complaint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How could they possibly corroborate lies?
Click to expand...


You tell us, dope. I gave you all the tools to do so.
Show us your competency.  If you can.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

It will be well-watched tomorrow.  After that, Democrat flop sweat.  They will fall on their faces.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how you want to word it -- it's illegal to solicit a foreign national to help with a campaign. Having a foreign national investigate a Trump political rival is helping Trump's campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, asshole.   Investigating corrupt politicians is not a campaign contribution, any more than investigating a corrupt banker is a campaign contribution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Investigating Biden is providing a service for Trump. Services have value. Trump can't break one law to enforce another.
> 
> Lock him up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, moron.  It's enforcing the law.  See, when people break the laws of this country, as Biden did by taking bribes, then it's the official duty of the President to prosecute them. Apparently you believe Trump isn't allowed to prosecute any Democrats.
> 
> Don't lie.  We all know that's what douchebags like you believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how you want to word it -- it's illegal to solicit a foreign national to help with a campaign. Having a foreign national investigate a Trump political rival is helping Trump's campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, asshole.   Investigating corrupt politicians is not a campaign contribution, any more than investigating a corrupt banker is a campaign contribution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Investigating Biden is providing a service for Trump. Services have value. Trump can't break one law to enforce another.
> 
> Lock him up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, moron.  It's enforcing the law.  See, when people break the laws of this country, as Biden did by taking bribes, then it's the official duty of the President to prosecute them. Apparently you believe Trump isn't allowed to prosecute any Democrats.
> 
> Don't lie.  We all know that's what douchebags like you believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, moron. It's enforcing the law. See, when people break the laws of this country, as Biden did by taking bribes, then it's the official duty of the President to prosecute them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, you get dumber by the post.
> The president has no such duty, dope. The president cannot prosecute anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DOJ prosecutes scum like Biden, moron, and Trump is their boss.
> 
> You have to be brain damaged not to understand such simple concepts.
Click to expand...


The president isn't the DOJ.
Where's Barr in this equation, dope?


----------



## okfine

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't corroborate jack shit.  We have the transcript, so there's nothing to corroborate.  All they did is say "Orange man bad."
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...
> You obviously have not read them.
> 
> Try this one, dope and report back.
> 
> READ: Testimony Of Alexander Vindman, The White House's Ukraine Specialist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words "orange man bad."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...
> No. Not in any way, dope.
> More like first hand corroboration of the WB's complaint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How could they possibly corroborate lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You tell us, dope. I gave you all the tools to do so.
> Show us your competency.  If you can.
Click to expand...

These guys have mental block. They can't.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the Vice President, Biden--acted in the context of known policy, with concurrence of allies--then the contrast is with the Banzai Surprise Attack on the United States, (of an alliance partner needing aid)--not a comparison of similar events and circumstances.  Mostly, maybe a former New York City Mayor was able to detect something no else could detect.  Mostly everyone else seems to think that Mayor Rudy--is not in fact too up on things.  The phone call event will likely be regarded arbitrary and capricious in any charging documents. There is zero timeline of events on which to rely in the matter of what Trump wanted done.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Outcome of usury economics, shown in Matt 25:14-30--mostly has itself escaped he attention of the planet, even in the recent foreclosure crisis(?)!)
> 
> 
> 
> Was it "known policy?"  Where's the evidence for that?  Do you have a document you can post demonstrating the fact?
> 
> This is a standard Dim talking point that has no visible means of support.
Click to expand...


Good questions. Maybe Trump should ask his own govt these question before asking the president of Ukraine. Don't you think?

Who's in a better position to know after all?


----------



## aaronleland

bear513 said:


> liarintheWH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then the OP woke up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With alot of goo on his face .
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Ringtone

jbander said:


> We will be watching the right wing trying to prove that the people who were from the presidents cabinet and his biggest supporter all from his party, who make up the total population of the witnesses against scumbag. , They now have to be turned into liars to try to save scumbag from the ax. So we will be watching the right wingers telling the impeachment investigation that the people who are the witnesses against the criminal Scum bag, all of them being from scum bags party are total liars and not to be believed, Many of these traitors that were hand chosen by scum bag himself. They will try to turn this country from the respect of the letter of the law in this great nation to a Dictatorship to keep the pile of shit in office.


----------



## Yarddog

Blackrook said:


> Trail of Tears genocide, Civil War - 600,000 dead, Jim Crow laws, abortion, now Trump impeachment.
> 
> The list of Democratic accomplishments go on and on.




Viet Nam war as well


----------



## okfine

jbander said:


> We will be watching the right wing trying to prove that the people who were from the presidents cabinet and his biggest supporter all from his party, who make up the total population of the witnesses against scumbag. , They now have to be turned into liars to try to save scumbag from the ax. So we will be watching the right wingers telling the impeachment investigation that the people who are the witnesses against the criminal Scum bag, all of them being from scum bags party are total liars and not to be believed, Many of these traitors that were hand chosen by scum bag himself. They will try to turn this country from the respect of the letter of the law in this great nation to a Dictatorship to keep the pile of shit in office.


But when the lights get turned on they scurry like cock-a-roaches.


----------



## Wyatt earp

aaronleland said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liarintheWH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then the OP woke up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With alot of goo on his face .
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate it when that happens.
Click to expand...

Krispy Kreme and peanut butter always does it for me


----------



## Daryl Hunt

And so it begins.

What Rump didn't bank on was that the Diplomatic professionals that have served through many Presidents and years would remain professional.  These people do not play politics.  When the call came out for them not to come forth and the subpoenas began to be issued, they are doing what they always have done.  They answer the call of the Nation.  And if the Congress calls on them to testify then they testify truthfully and fully.

Like our Founding Fathers, by ignoring Rumps call for them to ignore the subpoenas, they have placed their retirements, jobs and fortunes on the chopping blocks.  Rump is seeing what Real Patriots look like.  The only thing Rump has seen is the criminal elements that he has surrounded himself with.  But today, (it's 2 minutes past midnight) he gets to see real Patriots.

The Republicans will try and discredit them.  They will try and trip them up.  They will try and badger them.  They will try and destroy them.  But in the end, we get to see real Patriots.

To date, almost all of them support every claim made by the original Whistle Blower.  The difference is, instead of 2nd and 3rd person, these people are 1st person.  

And it's not just the Diplomatic Corp it's also the Intel Community.  Some have whistle blower protection while most don't.  But all are placing their entire livelihoods on the chopping block even if it's for a short term.  Much like the NSA IG that Rump tried to fire but rethought that idea because his "Advisors" that ended up leaving convinced him that that was a really bad idea.  

Just remember that when you see these proceedings going on.  This Nation was born by people like this.  And it doesn't really matter if Rump is relieved as President or not.  It's refreshing to see real Patriots are still alive.


----------



## SweetSue92

Daryl Hunt said:


> And so it begins.
> 
> What Rump didn't bank on was that the Diplomatic professionals that have served through many Presidents and years would remain professional.  These people do not play politics.  When the call came out for them not to come forth and the subpoenas began to be issued, they are doing what they always have done.  They answer the call of the Nation.  And if the Congress calls on them to testify then they testify truthfully and fully.
> 
> Like our Founding Fathers, by ignoring Rumps call for them to ignore the subpoenas, they have placed their retirements, jobs and fortunes on the chopping blocks.  Rump is seeing what Real Patriots look like.  The only thing Rump has seen is the criminal elements that he has surrounded himself with.  But today, (it's 2 minutes past midnight) he gets to see real Patriots.
> 
> The Republicans will try and discredit them.  They will try and trip them up.  They will try and badger them.  They will try and destroy them.  But in the end, we get to see real Patriots.
> 
> To date, almost all of them support every claim made by the original Whistle Blower.  The difference is, instead of 2nd and 3rd person, these people are 1st person.
> 
> And it's not just the Diplomatic Corp it's also the Intel Community.  Some have whistle blower protection while most don't.  But all are placing their entire livelihoods on the chopping block even if it's for a short term.  Much like the NSA IG that Rump tried to fire but rethought that idea because his "Advisors" that ended up leaving convinced him that that was a really bad idea.
> 
> Just remember that when you see these proceedings going on.  This Nation was born by people like this.  And it doesn't really matter if Rump is relieved as President or not.  It's refreshing to see real Patriots are still alive.



We don't believe you. We don't believe that these people are real "Patriots". And your attempt has already failed.


----------



## SweetSue92

jbander said:


> We will be watching the right wing trying to prove that the people who were from the presidents cabinet and his biggest supporter all from his party, who make up the total population of the witnesses against scumbag. , They now have to be turned into liars to try to save scumbag from the ax. So we will be watching the right wingers telling the impeachment investigation that the people who are the witnesses against the criminal Scum bag, all of them being from scum bags party are total liars and not to be believed, Many of these traitors that were hand chosen by scum bag himself. They will try to turn this country from the respect of the letter of the law in this great nation to a Dictatorship to keep the pile of shit in office.



Tell your friend Lysistrata hello from us will you?


----------



## Meathead

jbander said:


> We will be watching the right wing trying to prove that the people who were from the presidents cabinet and his biggest supporter all from his party, who make up the total population of the witnesses against scumbag. , They now have to be turned into liars to try to save scumbag from the ax. So we will be watching the right wingers telling the impeachment investigation that the people who are the witnesses against the criminal Scum bag, all of them being from scum bags party are total liars and not to be believed, Many of these traitors that were hand chosen by scum bag himself. They will try to turn this country from the respect of the letter of the law in this great nation to a Dictatorship to keep the pile of shit in office.


Surprised you've already recovered from all the fun you had with the Mueller report.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

SweetSue92 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so it begins.
> 
> What Rump didn't bank on was that the Diplomatic professionals that have served through many Presidents and years would remain professional.  These people do not play politics.  When the call came out for them not to come forth and the subpoenas began to be issued, they are doing what they always have done.  They answer the call of the Nation.  And if the Congress calls on them to testify then they testify truthfully and fully.
> 
> Like our Founding Fathers, by ignoring Rumps call for them to ignore the subpoenas, they have placed their retirements, jobs and fortunes on the chopping blocks.  Rump is seeing what Real Patriots look like.  The only thing Rump has seen is the criminal elements that he has surrounded himself with.  But today, (it's 2 minutes past midnight) he gets to see real Patriots.
> 
> The Republicans will try and discredit them.  They will try and trip them up.  They will try and badger them.  They will try and destroy them.  But in the end, we get to see real Patriots.
> 
> To date, almost all of them support every claim made by the original Whistle Blower.  The difference is, instead of 2nd and 3rd person, these people are 1st person.
> 
> And it's not just the Diplomatic Corp it's also the Intel Community.  Some have whistle blower protection while most don't.  But all are placing their entire livelihoods on the chopping block even if it's for a short term.  Much like the NSA IG that Rump tried to fire but rethought that idea because his "Advisors" that ended up leaving convinced him that that was a really bad idea.
> 
> Just remember that when you see these proceedings going on.  This Nation was born by people like this.  And it doesn't really matter if Rump is relieved as President or not.  It's refreshing to see real Patriots are still alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't believe you. We don't believe that these people are real "Patriots". And your attempt has already failed.
Click to expand...


And neither did the Kings men.


----------



## Rustic

More people will be watching conventional soap operas today than The soap opera that is the impeachment hearings.... fact


----------



## sparky

~S~


----------



## DBA

Daryl Hunt said:


> And so it begins.
> 
> What Rump didn't bank on was that the Diplomatic professionals that have served through many Presidents and years would remain professional.  These people do not play politics.  When the call came out for them not to come forth and the subpoenas began to be issued, they are doing what they always have done.  They answer the call of the Nation.  And if the Congress calls on them to testify then they testify truthfully and fully.
> 
> Like our Founding Fathers, by ignoring Rumps call for them to ignore the subpoenas, they have placed their retirements, jobs and fortunes on the chopping blocks.  Rump is seeing what Real Patriots look like.  The only thing Rump has seen is the criminal elements that he has surrounded himself with.  But today, (it's 2 minutes past midnight) he gets to see real Patriots.
> 
> The Republicans will try and discredit them.  They will try and trip them up.  They will try and badger them.  They will try and destroy them.  But in the end, we get to see real Patriots.
> 
> To date, almost all of them support every claim made by the original Whistle Blower.  The difference is, instead of 2nd and 3rd person, these people are 1st person.
> 
> And it's not just the Diplomatic Corp it's also the Intel Community.  Some have whistle blower protection while most don't.  But all are placing their entire livelihoods on the chopping block even if it's for a short term.  Much like the NSA IG that Rump tried to fire but rethought that idea because his "Advisors" that ended up leaving convinced him that that was a really bad idea.
> 
> Just remember that when you see these proceedings going on.  This Nation was born by people like this.  And it doesn't really matter if Rump is relieved as President or not.  It's refreshing to see real Patriots are still alive.



You will be sorely disappointed unless you listen to the spin on the MSM, who spun the Russian hoax as hard as they could to no avail. There was no Quid Pro Quo. That is all this is about.  For there to be a Quid Pro Quo,  both parties must be aware of it. They weren't.   End of story.  Another waste of time.


----------



## kyzr

Enjoy the partisan food fight.  Any articles the dems pass are DOA in the Senate.  Voters will seen who gets things done and who doesn't.


----------



## Claudette

Oldstyle said:


> What you call "bribery" is what every single American President has done...from the first to the last.  Claiming that what Trump did is any different than his predecessors have done is laughable!



Yup. Every President wants the people and countries we give money to vetted so our money doesn't go to assholes.

Only a brain dead moron doesn't know that.

And your right. They are laughable as hell and this whole thing is a giant nothing burger.


----------



## mudwhistle

Hutch Starskey said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't corroborate jack shit.  We have the transcript, so there's nothing to corroborate.  All they did is say "Orange man bad."
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...
> You obviously have not read them.
> 
> Try this one, dope and report back.
> 
> READ: Testimony Of Alexander Vindman, The White House's Ukraine Specialist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words "orange man bad."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...
> No. Not in any way, dope.
> More like first hand corroboration of the WB's complaint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still purely opinion......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> Sworn, first hand testimony, dope.
Click to expand...

No....hearsay.
The only people with first hand testimony won't be allowed to testify.


----------



## froggy

Impeachment hearings Democrats figure the only way they can beat Trump is to get him out of the running


----------



## Daryl Hunt

kyzr said:


> Enjoy the partisan food fight.  Any articles the dems pass are DOA in the Senate.  Voters will seen who gets things done and who doesn't.



You mean like the other 569 house bills that have been sent to the Senate that sit in the round file next to Moscow Mitch's desk?  Why would the House send another one.  I don't see them doing that.  They just do their findings, call rump the SOB he really is and then make it all public.  The voters are not all as stupid as the 36% that will back Rump no matter what.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

froggy said:


> Impeachment hearings Democrats figure the only way they can beat Trump is to get him out of the running



You still don't get it.  Even a President isn't above the law.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Have you actually read any of those House bills?  Unmitigated crap.  None would get through the current Senate in any case.


----------



## OldLady

10 a.m. Hearings are being held in the Ways & Means Committee hearing room. 
Schiff and Nunes each get 45 minutes, and each has a lawyer asking questions for the Dems/Repubs as requested.  Schiff says his lawyer will get a lot of his time.
President Trump impeachment hearings go live on TV with first witnesses

Some basic background on the hearings themselves:
A Viewer’s Guide to the First Impeachment Public Hearing

The one I'll be watching:
WATCH LIVE: The Trump Impeachment Hearings - Day 1


----------



## peach174

Is everybody ready for the Ren and Stimpy show today?
Everyone got their pop corn ready?
This is going to be fun with all the Kabuki theater!


----------



## IM2

Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.

The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.

No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.

Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct


----------



## peach174

Daryl Hunt said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment hearings Democrats figure the only way they can beat Trump is to get him out of the running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still don't get it.  Even a President isn't above the law.
Click to expand...


No one is, but first you have to have solid evidence.
Not ,this is my assumptions and this is what I heard.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Hellbilly

Blackrook said:


> Trail of Tears genocide, Civil War - 600,000 dead, Jim Crow laws, abortion, now Trump impeachment.
> 
> The list of Democratic accomplishments go on and on.



United States government accomplishments.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daryl Hunt

peach174 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment hearings Democrats figure the only way they can beat Trump is to get him out of the running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still don't get it.  Even a President isn't above the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is, but first you have to have solid evidence.
> Not ,this is my assumptions and this is what I heard.
Click to expand...


Stay tuned, cupcake.  But I have a feeling that even with solid evidence you won't accept it.  

Reminds me of......

Prosecutor:   You were found with the smoking gun in your hand, blood splatter on your clothes from the victim, 20 witnesses saw you pull the trigger with a 6 shot revolver, reload and then shoot 3 more times.

Defendant:  I'm innocent.  Sounds like the worst case of suicide I've ever heard.


----------



## OldLady

IM2 said:


> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct


IM, I plan on watching and I'll probably want to comment, but it would be great if we had one Impeachment Hearing Thread for 11/13/2019.  Yours is already the second or third.  I'm going to see if there's a mod awake who could merge them.  Hope you don't mind.  It gets so damned confusing when you're trying to carry on conversations in two different threads--don't you think?


----------



## IM2

OldLady said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> IM, I plan on watching and I'll probably want to comment, but it would be great if we had one Impeachment Hearing Thread for 11/13/2019.  Yours is already the second or third.  I'm going to see if there's a mod awake who could merge them.  Hope you don't mind.  It gets so damned confusing when you're trying to carry on conversations in two different threads--don't you think?
Click to expand...


Agreed. I have no problem with it. In fact, it's a great idea.


----------



## blackhawk

We have him now thread 100,000,000,000,000.000.000,000,000.000.000,000,000,000,001.


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct


Day one of coup and witch hunt four-we had Russia hoax, Kavanaugh hoax, Mueller hoax, and now this. Why can't otherwise smart people see that the Democrats are using the House to persecute Trump for beating Hillary and to help win in 2020. And trying to rob US of our votes-they had better not! So, waste your time and our money Democrats, and do not work on trade treaty or infrastructure or healthcare-you WILL PAY in 2020 !


----------



## conserveguy877

Oh great, another charade by the do nothing swamp democrats. All used by the tax payer expense. This will definitely help Trump.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Then there are those like me who won't be watching either one.   

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. I haven't watched a soap opera show voluntarily in over a decade now.


----------



## rightwinger

JGalt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans keep asking what the High Crime and Misdemeanor is.....the answer is ....BRIBERY
> Specifically identified in the Constitution
> 
> 
> 
> I see you've gone off the deep end too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly
> Trump is guilty of bribery
> He admits it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "He admits it"?
> 
> You are fucking nuts, dude.
Click to expand...

As Trump says......Read the transcript


----------



## Oddball

blackhawk said:


> We have him now thread 100,000,000,000,000.000.000,000,000.000.000,000,000,000,001.


----------



## Kondor3

Metaphorically speaking...

*Sic semper tyrannis*

-------------------------

My trust is in the Constitution.

My trust is in both chambers of Congress to do the right thing once all the evidence is in.

Interesting times.


----------



## conserveguy877

Deez Nuts are guilty of bribery.


----------



## conserveguy877

rightwinger said:


> Republicans keep asking what the High Crime and Misdemeanor is.....the answer is ....BRIBERY
> 
> Specifically identified in the Constitution


Hunter Biden?


----------



## rightwinger

Trump demands personal favors in return for US military aid

*BRIBERY*


----------



## Maxdeath

Daryl Hunt said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment hearings Democrats figure the only way they can beat Trump is to get him out of the running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still don't get it.  Even a President isn't above the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is, but first you have to have solid evidence.
> Not ,this is my assumptions and this is what I heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stay tuned, cupcake.  But I have a feeling that even with solid evidence you won't accept it.
> 
> Reminds me of......
> 
> Prosecutor:   You were found with the smoking gun in your hand, blood splatter on your clothes from the victim, 20 witnesses saw you pull the trigger with a 6 shot revolver, reload and then shoot 3 more times.
> 
> Defendant:  I'm innocent.  Sounds like the worst case of suicide I've ever heard.
Click to expand...

Why do you want to bring Hillary into this?


----------



## The Original Tree

*Official Kickoff of his Landslide Victory!

Thanks DemTwats



*


----------



## wamose

We have a lot of work to do. Anyone who is drawing this out and making believe actual crimes have been committed are guilty of obstruction. But that doesn't bother libs. They've been obstructing for the last three years.


----------



## Papageorgio

Soap operas are still on? I haven’t heard much about them since the 80s. Impeachment hearings? I work, I won’t be watching.


----------



## Billy_Bob

Too damn funny!!

New FOX News Poll of likely voters;

52% strongly disapprove of Democrat handling of impeachment.
86% disprove of democrat handling of impeachment in general...

Only 18% are in agreement and they are the far left wackos.. 6% are undecided. This thing is failing so fast that even moderate democrats are now abandoning the party..

This is blowing up in their faces..


----------



## easyt65

This week the Liberal Progressive Socialist Democratic Party makes history by conducting the 1st Impeachment hearings in 2 decades. 

How fitting, after 4 years of continuous illegal spying, collusion, undermining, sedition, and failed coup attempts, they have decided not to even attempt to try to make their latest coup attempt appear to be a legitimate concern over a legitimate reason and hold a legitimate to by-pass the attempt to create the illusion a legitimate investigation followed by a legitimate process of Impeachment.

They have learned their lesson from their earlier failures and now seek to eliminate all those errors that led to their defeat so many times leading up to this point. This time they clumsily  threw together an accusation that does not have a witness who has direct evidence of any crime, and all of their witnesses have confirmed that their 'evidence' consists of rumor, gossip, innuendo, hearsay, and / or opinions formed after hearing it.

This time they see no need for presenting 'undeniable evidence' against  the President, not that they have any, which they don't. They know, instead, they have the NUMBERS needed to successfully vote and pass 'Impeachment' of the President, again, something they have been calling for since before he entered the WH after being elected by the American people.   

Led by a proven liar, admitted classified information leaker, and Russian-born arms dealer-compromised traitor, the Democrats held a closed-door, in-the-cover-of-dark inquisition, refusing to allow the President / his lawyer / the Republicans to attend, during which time the Democrats cherry picked tidbits of hours and hours of testimony to illegally leak out to the press in an attempt to sway ignorant voters and Trump-haters of his 'guilt'.

Today they start their public circus, the outcome of which they have already decided before the President entered the WH 4 years ago, one that  will lead to their official House vote to Impeach one of the most successful Presidents in DECADES, in some cases in US History.



https://www.usnews.com/opinion/arti...t-successful-first-year-president-of-all-time.


----------



## Oldstyle

rightwinger said:


> Trump demands personal favors in return for US military aid
> 
> *BRIBERY*



A US President asking other countries to do things for them in return for US aid?  Name a US President who HASN'T done that!  This is the stupidest thing I've ever heard of!  You don't think Obama asked?  Bush?  Clinton?  Every single President in the history of this nation has done what has suddenly become a "crime" in the Donald Trump Administration!  You know what this shows me?  That the far left of the Democratic Party has come up with ZERO impeachable offenses committed by this President because THIS is farce!


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Right now there are only four left: Young And the Restless, Bold And The Beautiful, Days Of Our Lives, and General Hospital.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Maxdeath said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment hearings Democrats figure the only way they can beat Trump is to get him out of the running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still don't get it.  Even a President isn't above the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is, but first you have to have solid evidence.
> Not ,this is my assumptions and this is what I heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stay tuned, cupcake.  But I have a feeling that even with solid evidence you won't accept it.
> 
> Reminds me of......
> 
> Prosecutor:   You were found with the smoking gun in your hand, blood splatter on your clothes from the victim, 20 witnesses saw you pull the trigger with a 6 shot revolver, reload and then shoot 3 more times.
> 
> Defendant:  I'm innocent.  Sounds like the worst case of suicide I've ever heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you want to bring Hillary into this?
Click to expand...


Unlike Rump, after over 30 years, you still can't get a conviction.  Rump has at least one state waiting on him with a convened Grand Jury.

Rump will need to move back to the state of NY to live in his new digs.


----------



## Polishprince

IM2 said:


> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct




Really, most Americans aren't going to see any of this shit.  We are sick and tired of watching Schiff and the Libs attack us like this, and take down a legit President.

I think it would be great to have 100,000 people with pickup trucks go to Washington DC and protest this rubbish by "Rollin' Coal" in front of the capital during the event.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Breaking News:

Adam Schiff Agrees to allow White House Spy Erica Ciaramella to testify!

*


----------



## rightwinger

Oldstyle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump demands personal favors in return for US military aid
> 
> *BRIBERY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A US President asking other countries to do things for them in return for US aid?  Name a US President who HASN'T done that!  This is the stupidest thing I've ever heard of!  You don't think Obama asked?  Bush?  Clinton?  Every single President in the history of this nation has done what has suddenly become a "crime" in the Donald Trump Administration!  You know what this shows me?  That the far left of the Democratic Party has come up with ZERO impeachable offenses committed by this President because THIS is farce!
Click to expand...


You guys keep saying that

The difference is Trump tying personal favors to receiving US Aid

That is demanding a BRIBE


----------



## The Purge

Somebody wake up Barr. What Schiff, Pelosi, and the Deep State are doing is not only a coup, it is criminal.


















U.S. Code § 2384. Seditious conspiracy


----------



## The Original Tree

*Adam Schiff Finally Allows Eric Ciaramella to appear in front of The Judiciary Committee.

*


----------



## The Purge

Somebody wake up Barr. What Schiff, Pelosi, and the Deep State are doing is not only a coup, it is criminal.


















U.S. Code § 2384. Seditious conspiracy


----------



## rightwinger

*Bribery* refers to the offering, giving, soliciting, or receiving of any item of value as a means of influencing the actions of an individual holding a public or legal duty. ... *Bribery constitutes* a crime and both the offeror and the recipient can be criminally charged.





Doesn’t look good for Trump


----------



## georgephillip

IM2 said:


> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct


*Your link:*

"In mock hearings at the Capitol, Republicans prepared to fervently defend Trump while painting the impeachment probe as a thinly veiled show trial designed to take down a president who did nothing wrong.

"'We’re just making sure we’re prepared and ready to go for the hearing tomorrow,' said House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.)."

*Republicans will have their task complicated by  the fact they are defending the most corrupt and stupid POTUS in US history:
*
"Before this scandal came to light, U.S. President Donald Trump indicated he would accept foreign intelligence on his political rivals. 

Trump–Ukraine scandal - Wikipedia

"In June 2019, Trump was interviewed by George Stephanopoulos, who asked: "If foreigners, if Russia, if China, if someone else offers you information on an opponent, should they accept it or should they call the FBI?" Trump responded: *'I think maybe you do both. I think you might want to listen. I don't. There's nothing wrong with listening. If somebody called from a country – Norway – we have information on your opponent. Oh. I think I'd want to hear it.'"*


----------



## The Purge

rightwinger said:


> *Bribery* refers to the offering, giving, soliciting, or receiving of any item of value as a means of influencing the actions of an individual holding a public or legal duty. ... *Bribery constitutes* a crime and both the offeror and the recipient can be criminally charged.
> View attachment 289605
> 
> 
> Doesn’t look good for Trump




Biden did exactly that....WITH EXTORTION!!!


----------



## karpenter

IM2 said:
			
		

> Republicans don't get special rights.


Is That What They Call
Being Against The Rules To Mount A Defence
Cross Examine Or Call Witnesses ??


----------



## edward37

The traitor in our WH



Donald Trump, Foreign Policy & National Security


----------



## progressive hunter

IM2 said:


> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct




AGAIN!!!

WHATS THIS THE 500TH TIME HIS DAY HAS COME,,,


----------



## Sunni Man

The Democrat Impeachment comedy show will be very entertaining and provide plenty of laughter as the liberal loons try to cobble together a case against Trump.  ...


----------



## rightwinger

The Purge said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bribery* refers to the offering, giving, soliciting, or receiving of any item of value as a means of influencing the actions of an individual holding a public or legal duty. ... *Bribery constitutes* a crime and both the offeror and the recipient can be criminally charged.
> View attachment 289605
> 
> 
> Doesn’t look good for Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden did exactly that....WITH EXTORTION!!!
Click to expand...


Once again you guys confuse relevant facts

Biden acted in concurrence with the EU to get action beneficial to the country.....Not a personal favor


----------



## Polishprince

IM2 said:


> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct





From the second that Donald J. Trump disembarked from the Golden Escalator to begin serving the country he loves as her President, the libs have said "this is the beginning of the end", "the walls are closing in" "we got him now" continuously.

And the problem here is what the problem always will be. Libs underestimating Trump, and Trump fighting back with Twitter and other tools, libs responding by throwing a tantrum saying "this is not "presidential, how dare he fight back."  

Trump is playing 5D chess, while Pencil Necked Geek Adam Schiff is playing tiddlywinks.


----------



## 22lcidw

rightwinger said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bribery* refers to the offering, giving, soliciting, or receiving of any item of value as a means of influencing the actions of an individual holding a public or legal duty. ... *Bribery constitutes* a crime and both the offeror and the recipient can be criminally charged.
> View attachment 289605
> 
> 
> Doesn’t look good for Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden did exactly that....WITH EXTORTION!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again you guys confuse relevant facts
> 
> Biden acted in concurrence with the EU to get action beneficial to the country.....Not a personal favor
Click to expand...

The Prog Alinsky theatrics. Semantics is just what it is. These politicians would not spend fifty years "in honor of serving us" if they did not think personally.


----------



## The Purge

rightwinger said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bribery* refers to the offering, giving, soliciting, or receiving of any item of value as a means of influencing the actions of an individual holding a public or legal duty. ... *Bribery constitutes* a crime and both the offeror and the recipient can be criminally charged.
> View attachment 289605
> 
> 
> Doesn’t look good for Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden did exactly that....WITH EXTORTION!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again you guys confuse relevant facts
> 
> Biden acted in concurrence with the EU to get action beneficial to the country.....Not a personal favor
Click to expand...

Lying, you never tell the truth!....$3.1 million to Hunter in 46 payments PROVES YOU LIE....THERE IS A THREAD ABOUT THIS FACT!!!


----------



## georgephillip

Oddball said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have him now thread 100,000,000,000,000.000.000,000,000.000.000,000,000,000,001.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 289598
Click to expand...

*Can you spot any evidence of corruption in Trump's past?*




"Federal, state and congressional authorities are scrutinizing many aspects of Donald J. Trump’s life through investigations related to his businesses, campaign, inauguration and presidency. We’ll be tracking them here. According to reporting by The New York Times, there are currently at least:

12
CONGRESSIONAL INVESTIGATIONS
10
FEDERAL CRIMINAL INVESTIGATIONS
8
STATE AND LOCAL INVESTIGATIONS"

Tracking 30 Investigations Related to Trump


----------



## Rustic

Papageorgio said:


> Soap operas are still on? I haven’t heard much about them since the 80s. Impeachment hearings? I work, I won’t be watching.


Lol
90+% of America pays no attention to politics... they got life to worry about.
That’s why career politicians are right there with soap opera stars in importance to every day life...


----------



## Polishprince

georgephillip said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have him now thread 100,000,000,000,000.000.000,000,000.000.000,000,000,000,001.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 289598
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Can you spot any evidence of corruption in Trump's past?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Federal, state and congressional authorities are scrutinizing many aspects of Donald J. Trump’s life through investigations related to his businesses, campaign, inauguration and presidency. We’ll be tracking them here. According to reporting by The New York Times, there are currently at least:
> 
> 12
> CONGRESSIONAL INVESTIGATIONS
> 10
> FEDERAL CRIMINAL INVESTIGATIONS
> 8
> STATE AND LOCAL INVESTIGATIONS"
> 
> Tracking 30 Investigations Related to Trump
Click to expand...



All this crap means is that the Libs are looking at every aspect of President Trump's life and everyone of his accomplishes looking for anything at all to overturn the results of the 2016 election.

The fact that there are 50 or 100 different Witch Hunts going on against him just tells me he's accomplished


----------



## Fueri

"“As the Founders understood bribery, it was not as we understand it in law today. It was much broader,” Schiff told NPR."


Well, good luck with that.  If they're planning on trying him on how laws USED to be interpreted they are well and truly fucked.

Hey, let's try him for witchcraft while we're at it......"As the Colonists understood the laws regarding witchcraft, it was not as we understand them today."  LOL.

Good Grief.


----------



## Blackrook

Billyboom said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trail of Tears genocide, Civil War - 600,000 dead, Jim Crow laws, abortion, now Trump impeachment.
> 
> The list of Democratic accomplishments go on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States government accomplishments.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Nope.


----------



## easyt65

President Trump stormed onto the scene, his popularity sky-rocketing due to his anti-status quo attitude and his willingness to say exactly what the American people wanted to say.

In the past the GOP had offered up the same batch of Washington Establishment choices, told Conservatives,_ 'We hear you, but this is who you have to choose from, and you are just going to have to hold your nose and pick one to avoid giving the Democrats a free pass into the WH'_.

In 2016, Donald Trump destroyed that frustrating Washington Establishment mantra.  He easily won the Republican Party primary, seizing the GOP nomination from a Washington Establishment politician-dominated crowd of 'the usual  suspects.

In stark contrast, in 2016 the Democrats turned to their 'Queen', the 'promised one' to be Obama's successor.  Hillary's 'winning' the 2016 Presidential nomination was a deal made in 2008, HRC agreeing to bow out and allow Obama to become the 1st Black President in exchange for it being 'her turn' in 2016.

In 2016, the Pakistanis spies the Democrats had hired illegally accessed the Democrats e-mails and released them to the public. Not only did those e-mails contain racist, sexist, homophobic, and anti-Semitic content, they also revealed that their 2016 Primary  was rigged for HRC. This was confirmed by DNC Chairwoman Donna Brazile, who confessed to the DNC stacking the deck against Bernie Sanders, to helping Hillary cheat in debates, and to finally GIVING Hillary the nomination she could not win herself.

In the general  election, the MSM helped the DNC run a counter-Intelligence operation against the American people by attempting to convince Conservatives that there was no use to even vote in 2016 because HRC would win in a 'landslide'. Unfortunately for the Democrats, the only person who actually, truly believed that was HRC, who arrogantly chose not to even campaign in several states because she thought she had those states won. That arrogance and historic worst campaign cost her.

Hillary was perhaps the worst Presidential candidate in US history. A career-long scandal queen with little to show except for evidence of corruption, scandal, failed policies (Iran, Korea, Libya...), 4 dead Americans needlessly killed at the hands of terrorists, a sexual predator & pedophile for a husband potentially becoming the 1st '1st Husband', she sunk to an all-time low in 2016 when it was revealed she had illegally run her own private server/e-mail. Despite it being proven she broke numerous laws and committed thousands of criminal counts, the Obama administration protected her from Indictment so she could remain on  the ballot. In addition, Hillary and her team were caught hiring thugs to beat up Americans - Trump supporters at Trump rallies. To top it off,  the revelation that the DNC had 'screwed Bernie' incensed Bernie supporters...and many quickly became Trump VOTERS (not necessarily Trump SUPPORTERS)....

...and let's not forget it was revealed how Hillary bought Russian-authored Counter-Intelligence propaganda from a foreign spy (working for the FBI) to help her alter / control the outcome of the election. The Obama administration took that  information and made it the cornerstone for the _'Collusion Delusion 1.0: Russia'._..all of this in an attempt to try to get their broken-down, stumbling, corrupt, criminal candidate elected.....and the American people rejected her, choosing what some (Trump-haters / Bernie-supporters) called_ 'the lesser of 2 evils'_, Donald Trump. 

The night Donald Trump won the Presidency something snapped inside both Hillary and the Democratic Party. Democrat and Hillary supporters openly wept and would later hold a ceremonial day in which Liberals went outside and screamed at the sky. Democrats immediately called for his Impeachment, *before* he entered the WH.  

For 4 straight years the Democrats have conspired, plotted, undermined, and openly engaged in sedition and treason. Every attempt made to hurt the President only succeeded in revealing more Democrat crimes. This latest one, for example, 'Collusion Delusion 2.0: Ukraine', is an attempt to claim the President extorted the Ukraine PM when just the opposite has happened. What was exposed was former VP and Obama Ukraine Point Man Joe Biden's videotaped confession of doing just that - extorting the Ukraine PM to protect his POS son, who was working for a notorious criminal Ukrainian who owned a corrupt energy company, a criminal Ukrainian known for working with Putin in the past and who stood to gain from Putin annexing Crimea.

Democrats have continuously attempted to accuse others of doing what they  have done / what they are doing and of being who THEY are...and they have attempted to do anything they can - legal or not, hurt the American people or not - to 'undo' the 2016 election and get back the power they lost when  Hillary lost.


----------



## The Breeze

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Have you actually read any of those House bills?  Unmitigated crap.  None would get through the current Senate in any case.




You should type that real slow, then the liberals might understand it.


----------



## The Purge

Somebody wake up Barr. What Schiff, Pelosi, and the Deep State are doing is not only a coup, it is criminal.



















U.S. Code § 2384. Seditious conspiracy


----------



## Third Party

easyt65 said:


> This week the Liberal Progressive Socialist Democratic Party makes history by conducting the 1st Impeachment hearings in 2 decades.
> 
> How fitting, after 4 years of continuous illegal spying, collusion, undermining, sedition, and failed coup attempts, they have decided not to even attempt to try to make their latest coup attempt appear to be a legitimate concern over a legitimate reason and hold a legitimate to by-pass the attempt to create the illusion a legitimate investigation followed by a legitimate process of Impeachment.
> 
> They have learned their lesson from their earlier failures and now seek to eliminate all those errors that led to their defeat so many times leading up to this point. This time they clumsily  threw together an accusation that does not have a witness who has direct evidence of any crime, and all of their witnesses have confirmed that their 'evidence' consists of rumor, gossip, innuendo, hearsay, and / or opinions formed after hearing it.
> 
> This time they see no need for presenting 'undeniable evidence' against  the President, not that they have any, which they don't. They know, instead, they have the NUMBERS needed to successfully vote and pass 'Impeachment' of the President, again, something they have been calling for since before he entered the WH after being elected by the American people.
> 
> Led by a proven liar, admitted classified information leaker, and Russian-born arms dealer-compromised traitor, the Democrats held a closed-door, in-the-cover-of-dark inquisition, refusing to allow the President / his lawyer / the Republicans to attend, during which time the Democrats cherry picked tidbits of hours and hours of testimony to illegally leak out to the press in an attempt to sway ignorant voters and Trump-haters of his 'guilt'.
> 
> Today they start their public circus, the outcome of which they have already decided before the President entered the WH 4 years ago, one that  will lead to their official House vote to Impeach one of the most successful Presidents in DECADES, in some cases in US History.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/opinion/arti...t-successful-first-year-president-of-all-time.


Pure jealousy.


----------



## Rigby5

There is no way Trump can be impeached.
Any attempt would require investigating Burisma Holdings, which is exactly what Trump is being accused of.
So game over.


----------



## easyt65

In the Impeachment scam the Democrats are putting on display  today, they are demonstrating how the Judicial System would be like in the United States if THEY were allowed to dictate it without being _hampered_ by the Constitution, Americans' Constitutional Rights, and the pesky current Rule of Law.

1st they are acting under the same premise they  used during the Kavanaugh Inquisition: 'CONSERVATIVES are GUILTY until PROVEN innocent'.

To make sure the latter does not happen, the Democrats have imposed the Russian/China-like edict on the President, his lawyer, and the Republicans that they are NOT allowed to:

- Ask any of the Democrat 'witnesses' any questions the Democrats don't like / approve of.

- Call any witnesses to testify the Democrats disapprove of.

** D-Schiff declared yesterday  that  he was going to protect the Bidens, he was going to ensure the illegal 2016 Democrat collusion with  former corrupt Ukraine officials against Trump be allowed to be brought up, and he is going to refuse to testify despite the fact that he is a CONTACT Witness in this case, which should disqualify him from participating at all in this Impeachment, not just demand he step down as leader of the process / scam. Despite all 3 being at the heart of this entire Impeachment proceeding issue, Schiff has declared he will not allow any of it to be brought up or the and the Bidens to be called as witnesses.

There is no court in the United States that would allow such a 'kangaroo court' sham trial under these conditions to proceed...but this is the type of Constitution / Constitutional Right /Rule of Law-trampling sham judicial process the Democrats are willing to present to the American people as long as in the end they use their superior numbers in the House to affect a 'political hit' in  the guise of Impeachment on the President.


----------



## keepitreal

Syriusly said:


> When Trump repeatedly claims that Joe Biden is guilty of corruption?
> 
> I really don't get why you Trumpettes think it is verbotten to dare claim that Trump is guilty of a crime- while your Dear Leader repeatedly claims everyone from Clinton to Biden are guilty of crimes.


HE IS!

THEY ARE!

Back in 2015 the WSJ and the NYT were reporting on
Burisma, Hunter, Shokin being fired and corruption

Seems they've forgotten

Who was the lead defense attorney hired by Burisma
which set out to have all criminal cases closed AND
tangled in legalities from being re opened?

Former US Attorney General appointed by Obama
John Buretta

Do you know what has just transpired
within the last 48 hours?

Of course you don't,
you haven't been told by MSM yet...
but I'll have started a thread by then

FUCK OFF YOU BRAIN DEAD ZOMBIE


----------



## Snouter

The democrats and their Deep State DC and in the MSM and Academia, Hollywood, etc., are Bolsheviks who have been working for decades to undermine the USA.  They faced their enemy, an intelligent, well bred, tall, White heterosexual male, and they freak out.


----------



## dudmuck

keepitreal said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Trump repeatedly claims that Joe Biden is guilty of corruption?
> 
> I really don't get why you Trumpettes think it is verbotten to dare claim that Trump is guilty of a crime- while your Dear Leader repeatedly claims everyone from Clinton to Biden are guilty of crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> HE IS!
> 
> THEY ARE!
> 
> Back in 2015 the WSJ and the NYT were reporting on
> Burisma, Hunter, Shokin being fired and corruption
> 
> Seems they've forgotten
> 
> Who was the lead defense attorney hired by Burisma
> which set out to have all criminal cases closed AND
> tangled in legalities from being re opened?
> 
> Former US Attorney General appointed by Obama
> John Buretta
> 
> Do you know what has just transpired
> within the last 48 hours?
> 
> Of course you don't,
> you haven't been told by MSM yet...
> but I'll have started a thread by then
> 
> FUCK OFF YOU BRAIN DEAD ZOMBIE
Click to expand...

Republicans had full control of government for two years.
Yet their FBI / DOJ never looked into Hunter.
And Trump had to bribe another country to announce investigating something already known for 5 years.


----------



## keepitreal

dudmuck said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Trump repeatedly claims that Joe Biden is guilty of corruption?
> 
> I really don't get why you Trumpettes think it is verbotten to dare claim that Trump is guilty of a crime- while your Dear Leader repeatedly claims everyone from Clinton to Biden are guilty of crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> HE IS!
> 
> THEY ARE!
> 
> Back in 2015 the WSJ and the NYT were reporting on
> Burisma, Hunter, Shokin being fired and corruption
> 
> Seems they've forgotten
> 
> Who was the lead defense attorney hired by Burisma
> which set out to have all criminal cases closed AND
> tangled in legalities from being re opened?
> 
> Former US Attorney General appointed by Obama
> John Buretta
> 
> Do you know what has just transpired
> within the last 48 hours?
> 
> Of course you don't,
> you haven't been told by MSM yet...
> but I'll have started a thread by then
> 
> FUCK OFF YOU BRAIN DEAD ZOMBIE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans had full control of government for two years.
> Yet their FBI / DOJ never looked into Hunter.
> And Trump had to bribe another country to announce investigating something already known for 5 years.
Click to expand...

Yeah, they got shit to hide too


----------



## Maxdeath

We will hear a lot of I heard it from such and such who heard it from such and such. There will also be a lot of when I read about it I thought it meant. Some of it will be I was thinking it meant when such and such told me about it.  I also expect to hear you can't ask that or don't answer that.


----------



## MisterBeale

Daryl Hunt said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment hearings Democrats figure the only way they can beat Trump is to get him out of the running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still don't get it.  Even a President isn't above the law.
Click to expand...

What law?


----------



## BlindBoo

"...we are almost ready to buy more Javelins....{I would like you to do us a favor though...Crowdstrike...server....The other thing, ......Biden's son,....  Biden}...."

Bribery, extortion, corrupt political intent.


----------



## Baz Ares

*LIVE Impeachment Blow by Blow: CIC Bone Spur Extortion and Bribery Scheme. This MAGA BE BEST? How?*


Gotta Love how the GOP went DOP/*DOPer* (aka: *D*eplorable *O*ld *P*arty *e*xtremely *r*etarded).
The Party of LAW and Order goes *Extortion and Bribery MAGA!
*


> *LINDSEY GRAHAM: “VERY APPROPRIATE” FOR TRUMP TO TRY TO EXTORT ANOTHER COUNTRY.
> Lindsey Graham said a month ago there was no evidence of a quid pro quo (aka: Extortion and Bribery). Now he's refusing to look at the evidence that shows there was.*


*

*


----------



## karpenter

Polishprince said:
			
		

> All this crap means is that the Libs are looking at every aspect of President Trump's life and everyone of his accomplishes looking for anything at all to overturn the results of the 2016 election.


Setting Precedents They Won't Like In The Future Along The Way

They Are So Clever....


----------



## keepitreal

So convenient what's happening elsewhere in the world


----------



## BlindBoo

Oldstyle said:


> What you call "bribery" is what every single American President has done...from the first to the last.  Claiming that what Trump did is any different than his predecessors have done is laughable!



I can't recall a single president demanding a foreign government give a very public announcement of a criminal investigations into the opposition party and a potential rival candidate running in the next election, never mind the bribe.  Refresh my memory, which president did that again?


----------



## OldLady

OldLady said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> IM, I plan on watching and I'll probably want to comment, but it would be great if we had one Impeachment Hearing Thread for 11/13/2019.  Yours is already the second or third.  I'm going to see if there's a mod awake who could merge them.  Hope you don't mind.  It gets so damned confusing when you're trying to carry on conversations in two different threads--don't you think?
Click to expand...




Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> Day one of coup and witch hunt four-we had Russia hoax, Kavanaugh hoax, Mueller hoax, and now this. Why can't otherwise smart people see that the Democrats are using the House to persecute Trump for beating Hillary and to help win in 2020. And trying to rob US of our votes-they had better not! So, waste your time and our money Democrats, and do not work on trade treaty or infrastructure or healthcare-you WILL PAY in 2020 !
Click to expand...

It's not because Hillary lost.  It's because Trump is doing things that aren't legal, ethical or sensible.


----------



## Care4all

JGalt said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats just one of 3 charges   YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million What do you call that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Trump say "YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million"?
> 
> Link please.
> 
> Pepperidge Farms do however, remember this...
Click to expand...

Yeah, it was for the USA and the IMF, World Bank, the UK and all of the EU....  

where did biden say, I will give you this money for you not investigating Burisma....

the Prosecutor was fired because he DID NOT investigate Burisma, and did NOT help the UK in their court case against Burisma 2 years earlier, and the prosecutor refused to help the UK even though they had an agreement to send the info that would have nailed burisma and the UK could have gotten back some of the money they stole....  

instead, because of this prosecutor PROTECTING BURISMA, the UK had to drop their case in court against Burisma.

You guys are such fools for believing the garbage you have been given as talking points by your masters....  please stop making fools of yourselves.


----------



## progressive hunter

Baz Ares said:


> *LIVE Impeachment Blow by Blow: CIC Bone Spur Extortion and Bribery Scheme. This MAGA BE BEST? How?*
> 
> 
> Gotta Love how the GOP went DOP/DOPer.
> The Party of LAW and Order goes *Extortion and Bribery MAGA!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *LINDSEY GRAHAM: “VERY APPROPRIATE” FOR TRUMP TO TRY TO EXTORT ANOTHER COUNTRY.
> Lindsey Graham said a month ago there was no evidence of a quid pro quo. Now he's refusing to look at the evidence that shows there was.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
Click to expand...




of course if you want to watch a more serious issue based on facts and reality,,,


----------



## georgephillip

Polishprince said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have him now thread 100,000,000,000,000.000.000,000,000.000.000,000,000,000,001.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 289598
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Can you spot any evidence of corruption in Trump's past?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Federal, state and congressional authorities are scrutinizing many aspects of Donald J. Trump’s life through investigations related to his businesses, campaign, inauguration and presidency. We’ll be tracking them here. According to reporting by The New York Times, there are currently at least:
> 
> 12
> CONGRESSIONAL INVESTIGATIONS
> 10
> FEDERAL CRIMINAL INVESTIGATIONS
> 8
> STATE AND LOCAL INVESTIGATIONS"
> 
> Tracking 30 Investigations Related to Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All this crap means is that the Libs are looking at every aspect of President Trump's life and everyone of his accomplishes looking for anything at all to overturn the results of the 2016 election.
> 
> The fact that there are 50 or 100 different Witch Hunts going on against him just tells me he's accomplished
Click to expand...




Polishprince said:


> All this crap means is that the Libs are looking at every aspect of President Trump's life and everyone of his accomplishes looking for anything at all to overturn the results of the 2016 election


*Trump has only one loyalty and it's NOT to the US Constitution.
His loyalty is to himself and increasing his personal net worth.
Corruption has been his lifeblood since childhood.
He has worked with organized crime figures his entire adult life.
He should never have been elected, and it's likely he would not have been elected if he had released his tax returns like every other candidate has.
If when you say there are 50 or 100 witch hunts going on you mean legitimate reasons for an impeachment inquiry to begin, you are correct.*

Efforts to impeach Donald Trump - Wikipedia

"Immediately after his inauguration, _The Independent_ and _The Washington Post_ each reported on efforts already underway to impeach Trump, based on what the organizers regard as conflicts of interest arising from Trump's ability to use his political position to promote the interests of 'Trump'-branded businesses, and ongoing payments by foreign entities to businesses within the Trump business empire as a violation of the Foreign Emoluments Clause.[1][2] 

"*In March 2017, China provisionally granted 38 'Trump' trademark applications set to take permanent effect in 90 days, which were noted to come in close proximity to the president's making policy decisions favorable to China."*


----------



## progressive hunter

OldLady said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> IM, I plan on watching and I'll probably want to comment, but it would be great if we had one Impeachment Hearing Thread for 11/13/2019.  Yours is already the second or third.  I'm going to see if there's a mod awake who could merge them.  Hope you don't mind.  It gets so damned confusing when you're trying to carry on conversations in two different threads--don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Day one of coup and witch hunt four-we had Russia hoax, Kavanaugh hoax, Mueller hoax, and now this. Why can't otherwise smart people see that the Democrats are using the House to persecute Trump for beating Hillary and to help win in 2020. And trying to rob US of our votes-they had better not! So, waste your time and our money Democrats, and do not work on trade treaty or infrastructure or healthcare-you WILL PAY in 2020 !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not because Hillary lost.  It's because Trump is doing things that aren't legal, ethical or sensible.
Click to expand...



in this case he did neither,,,


----------



## Polishprince

OldLady said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> IM, I plan on watching and I'll probably want to comment, but it would be great if we had one Impeachment Hearing Thread for 11/13/2019.  Yours is already the second or third.  I'm going to see if there's a mod awake who could merge them.  Hope you don't mind.  It gets so damned confusing when you're trying to carry on conversations in two different threads--don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Day one of coup and witch hunt four-we had Russia hoax, Kavanaugh hoax, Mueller hoax, and now this. Why can't otherwise smart people see that the Democrats are using the House to persecute Trump for beating Hillary and to help win in 2020. And trying to rob US of our votes-they had better not! So, waste your time and our money Democrats, and do not work on trade treaty or infrastructure or healthcare-you WILL PAY in 2020 !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not because Hillary lost.  It's because Trump is doing things that aren't legal, ethical or sensible.
Click to expand...



Now, its not "ethical" for the President to reduce black unemployment to all time lows?

It isn't proper for the GOP under the tutelage of Donald J. Trump to adopt an African American Strategy to try and get them to switch allegiance to the Republicans?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

This impeachment hearing is going to be a waste of time......because there is only going to be one impeachment hearing...


Don't they know they have to have at least 7 or 8 hearings back to back to back??

Benghazi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mascale

The main first-hand witness, regarding the phone call:  Publically calls it "Perfect."

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(Many White Eyes call current usury rates imperfect:  Just comparing firsts!)


----------



## Thinker101

OldLady said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> IM, I plan on watching and I'll probably want to comment, but it would be great if we had one Impeachment Hearing Thread for 11/13/2019.  Yours is already the second or third.  I'm going to see if there's a mod awake who could merge them.  Hope you don't mind.  It gets so damned confusing when you're trying to carry on conversations in two different threads--don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Day one of coup and witch hunt four-we had Russia hoax, Kavanaugh hoax, Mueller hoax, and now this. Why can't otherwise smart people see that the Democrats are using the House to persecute Trump for beating Hillary and to help win in 2020. And trying to rob US of our votes-they had better not! So, waste your time and our money Democrats, and do not work on trade treaty or infrastructure or healthcare-you WILL PAY in 2020 !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not because Hillary lost.  It's because Trump is doing things that aren't legal, ethical or sensible.
Click to expand...


Not ethical or sensible...WTF.


----------



## Polishprince

georgephillip said:


> of the 2016 election


*Trump has only one loyalty and it's NOT to the US Constitution.
His loyalty is to himself and increasing his personal net worth.*
[/QUOTE]


This is, of course, bullshit, George.   Serving as our President has cost Trump plenty.

Unlike Obama and Clinton who came into politics as paupers and left as public service tycoons, Donald J. Trump is losing opportunities to make money in Washington.

When he signed the Middle Class Tax Relief, his accountants told him that the caps on the SALT deductions would cost rich guys like him plenty.  He did it anyhow, it was the right thing to do.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Word of advice for Democrats....fuck everything you see a Trump supporter claim about this impeachment hearing...they are children...…

They have went from claiming absolutely nothing happened, to claiming well maybe something happened but not quid pro-quo, then to claiming well its quid pro-quo but its not a big deal...to just complaining about the process in general....

These are the same people who have no shame in having 928 different Benghazi investigations, so fuck what they think....


----------



## bigrebnc1775

IM2 said:


> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct


The only corruption America will witness is Adam shit for brains


----------



## Thinker101

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Word of advice for Democrats....fuck everything you see a Trump supporter claim about this impeachment hearing...they are children...…
> 
> They have went from claiming absolutely nothing happened, to claiming well maybe something happened but not quid pro-quo, then to claiming well its quid pro-quo but its not a big deal...to just complaining about the process in general....
> 
> These are the same people who have no shame in having 928 different Benghazi investigations, so fuck what they think....



Yep, scream and cry, jump up and down, hold your breath....dumbass.


----------



## JGalt

Not even watching it. If I wanted to see a donkey show, I'd go to Tijuana.


----------



## Baz Ares

progressive hunter said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> *LIVE Impeachment Blow by Blow: CIC Bone Spur Extortion and Bribery Scheme. This MAGA BE BEST? How?*
> 
> 
> Gotta Love how the GOP went DOP/DOPer.
> The Party of LAW and Order goes *Extortion and Bribery MAGA!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *LINDSEY GRAHAM: “VERY APPROPRIATE” FOR TRUMP TO TRY TO EXTORT ANOTHER COUNTRY.
> Lindsey Graham said a month ago there was no evidence of a quid pro quo. Now he's refusing to look at the evidence that shows there was.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course if you want to watch a more serious issue based on facts and reality,,,
Click to expand...



Lololol. The Blaze? I can't even believe this thing is on the internet.
Anyone with half a brain would know that almost every story on this site is fake.


----------



## easyt65

The recipe for Democratic party success in the United States can be summed up in 4 words:

_'Economic Slavery'_   &  _'Government Dependence'_

The Democratic Party only succeeds when the rest of the country  fails, when Americans experiences hardship, and they are forced to depend on the government (Democrats) and their 'free stuff' social programs. 

Under Obama there was huge unemployment, record numbers of Americans on food stamps, welfare, unemployment...and if 'you' wanted those checks you and your family depended on to live to keep coming you  would vote DEMOCRAT.  Every election the Democrats and MSM would run  the same fear-mongering counter-Intel propaganda campaign, telling Americans that the GOP wanted to take their social security, eliminate their welfare, take food out of their mouths by cutting back food stamps, and that the best thing they  could expect in life was to be taken care of / to EXIST thanks to the 'free stuff' Democrats handed out. 

President Trump OBLITERATED that LIE.

While Democrats cried, cursed, and screamed at the sky because Hillary lost the election,  PRESIDENT TRUMP DELIVERED THE STRONGEST ECONOMY IN DECADES.

Despite predicting the collapse of the US economy and  destruction of the country, PRESIDENT TRUMP AFFECTED THE ;LOWEST UNEMPLOYMENT RATE IN  DECADES....THE LOWEST WOMENS' UNEMPLOYMENT RATE IN DECADES,  THE LOWEST MINORITY UNEMPLOYMENT RATE IN RECORDED US HISTORY, AND THE MOST AMERICANS WORKING AT 1 TIME IN US HISTORY.

While Obama's corrupt administration defrauded the FSA Courts, illegally colluded with foreign Intel agencies, illegally spied on the President, and attempted to carry out their 'Coup 1.0', PRESIDENT TRUMP DELIVERED JOBS AND BENEFITS FOR AMERICAN'S, CREATING MORE JOBS, RAISES, AND BONUSES.

Despite Barak Obama telling the country that the manufacturing plants / jobs   that had left the country were gone for good, that he wasn't even going to try to get them back, and that President Trump would have to have a magic wand to get them back - 'Abracadabra, Bit@h' - PRESIDENT TRUMP BROUGHT THEM BACK, PARTIALLY BY ELIMINATNIG OBAMA'S RECORD-SETTING, JOB-KILLING REGULATIONS THAT  HAD DRIVEN THE PLANTS AWAY TO BEGIN WITH.

...AND THIS IS JUST SCRATCHING THE SURFACE.....


So, it makes perfect sense that instead of working the last 4 years on making things better for the American people who elected them to do so, instead of being about the people's business today, the Democrats are pushing their latest treasonous attempt to remove the most successful Presidents in US history  from office because .... HE is the biggest threat to THEM and THEIR PARTY that they have perhaps ever encountered....because he rejects the criminal career politician / Washington Establishment / Party-1st status quo and works for America / the people.

He has delivered on more promises than any politician in decades.

While he has brought economic success to American workers and continues to promise to do so, the Democrats are campaigning on a Democratic Party-controlled / mandated return to 'Economic Slaver'
- 2 MILLION JOBS LOST IMMEDIATELY
- Your private healthcare choices made 'ILLEGAL'
- FORCED Govt health care, 1-size fits all for $TRILLIONS
- FEWER JOBS
- LOWER/NO SALARIES
- NO RAISES
- NO BONUSES
- FREE MEDICAL/EDUCATION/ETC... FOR *ILLEGALS*
- Outlawed internal combustion engine, elimination  of the use of fossil fuels & nuclear energy, dependency on energy technology that  does not exist yet, a WAR ON COW FARTS - for ADMITTEDLY so much  money the US economy would collapse before we ever got close to accomplishing any of this....

THE REAL TRUTH ABOUT THIS DEMOCRAT IMPEACHMENT SCAM STARTING TODAY IS NOT ONLY IS IT ABOUT PROTECTING CRIMINAL DEMOCRATS, NOT ONLY IS IT ABOUT UN-DOING A ''MISTAKE' COMMITTED BY THE 'UNCLEAN, IGNORANT MASSES' (US CITIZENS) THEY HATE WHO REJECTED HILLARY IN 2016, IT IS ABOUT ELIMINATING A PRESIDENT NOW THEY  KNOW THEY CAN NOT BEAT WITH THE LOSERS THEY  HAVE NOW VYING FOR THE DNC 2020 NOMINATION AND THEIR FAILED LIBERAL IDEOLOGY-DRIVEN PLATFORM!

THE DEMOCRATS, WHILE ATTEMPTING TO MANIPULATE, BULLY, & BRIBE AMERICANS, ENTRUSTED 'YOU' 'IGNORANT, STUPID, UNCLEAN SHEEP' TO DO 'THE RIGHT THING' IN 2016.

*THEY* HAVE DECIDED *THEY* WILL NOT MAKE THAT SAME *MISTAKE* AGAIN ... THEY ARE GOING TO TRY TO *TAKE THAT RIGHT / OPPORTUNITY AWAY FROM  'YOU*' BECAUSE YOU WILL JUST_ *'F* IT UP AGAIN'*_.


----------



## Baz Ares

JGalt said:


> Not even watching it. If I wanted to see a donkey show, I'd go to Tijuana.


Afraid of seeing facts and real truths?
Sadly, there is not an ALT-Impeachment Inquiry TV Channel for you to stay in the DOPer Bubble safety.
Wait, that is Faux Insane fake Not News Spews. You could Watch Russia TV as your Partners in Crimes for the GOP now DOP Party.


----------



## progressive hunter

sadl


Baz Ares said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> *LIVE Impeachment Blow by Blow: CIC Bone Spur Extortion and Bribery Scheme. This MAGA BE BEST? How?*
> 
> 
> Gotta Love how the GOP went DOP/DOPer.
> The Party of LAW and Order goes *Extortion and Bribery MAGA!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *LINDSEY GRAHAM: “VERY APPROPRIATE” FOR TRUMP TO TRY TO EXTORT ANOTHER COUNTRY.
> Lindsey Graham said a month ago there was no evidence of a quid pro quo. Now he's refusing to look at the evidence that shows there was.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course if you want to watch a more serious issue based on facts and reality,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lololol. The Blaze? I can't even believe this thing is on the internet.
> Anyone with half a brain would know that almost every story on this site is fake.
Click to expand...

sadly for you this is all backed up with documents and first hand testimony,,,unlike the whistleblower who heard it third hand,,,


you can choose to be ignorant,, just dont expect us to live that way


----------



## Baz Ares

progressive hunter said:


> sadl
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> *LIVE Impeachment Blow by Blow: CIC Bone Spur Extortion and Bribery Scheme. This MAGA BE BEST? How?*
> 
> 
> Gotta Love how the GOP went DOP/DOPer.
> The Party of LAW and Order goes *Extortion and Bribery MAGA!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *LINDSEY GRAHAM: “VERY APPROPRIATE” FOR TRUMP TO TRY TO EXTORT ANOTHER COUNTRY.
> Lindsey Graham said a month ago there was no evidence of a quid pro quo. Now he's refusing to look at the evidence that shows there was.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course if you want to watch a more serious issue based on facts and reality,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lololol. The Blaze? I can't even believe this thing is on the internet.
> Anyone with half a brain would know that almost every story on this site is fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sadly for you this is all backed up with documents and first hand testimony,,,unlike the whistleblower who heard it third hand,,,
> 
> 
> you can choose to be ignorant,, just dont expect us to live that way
Click to expand...

And it's not about a lie over a legal BlowJob. With some cigar foreplay. FFS? But for DOPers Pornstar paid sex in okay?
*President Trump has made 13,435 false or misleading claims*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...as-made-false-or-misleading-claims-over-days/


----------



## rightwinger

22lcidw said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bribery* refers to the offering, giving, soliciting, or receiving of any item of value as a means of influencing the actions of an individual holding a public or legal duty. ... *Bribery constitutes* a crime and both the offeror and the recipient can be criminally charged.
> View attachment 289605
> 
> 
> Doesn’t look good for Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden did exactly that....WITH EXTORTION!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again you guys confuse relevant facts
> 
> Biden acted in concurrence with the EU to get action beneficial to the country.....Not a personal favor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Prog Alinsky theatrics. Semantics is just what it is. These politicians would not spend fifty years "in honor of serving us" if they did not think personally.
Click to expand...

No semantics, actual facts

There is a major difference in soliciting a personal favor and a favor on behalf of your country


----------



## rightwinger

Fueri said:


> "“As the Founders understood bribery, it was not as we understand it in law today. It was much broader,” Schiff told NPR."
> 
> 
> Well, good luck with that.  If they're planning on trying him on how laws USED to be interpreted they are well and truly fucked.
> 
> Hey, let's try him for witchcraft while we're at it......"As the Colonists understood the laws regarding witchcraft, it was not as we understand them today."  LOL.
> 
> Good Grief.


Trump solicited something of personal value in return for military aid

BRIBERY


----------



## JGalt

Baz Ares said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even watching it. If I wanted to see a donkey show, I'd go to Tijuana.
> 
> 
> 
> Afraid of seeing facts and real truths?
> Sadly, there is not an ALT-Impeachment Inquiry TV Channel for you to stay in the DOPer Bubble safety.
> Wait, that is Faux Insane fake Not News Spews. You could Watch Russia TV as your Partners in Crimes for the GOP now DOP Party.
Click to expand...


The only real truth I look forward to seeing are all those Democrats jumping off the buildings, after their "impeachment" fails.


----------



## dudmuck

JGalt said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats just one of 3 charges   YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million What do you call that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Trump say "YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million"?
> 
> Link please.
> 
> Pepperidge Farms do however, remember this...
Click to expand...

You want link?
--->> link here <<---

This is just like the Stormy Daniels payment.  "show me link where Trump paid".


----------



## Wry Catcher

What the GOP wants, and open hearing on the Impeachment Hearing.


----------



## progressive hunter

Baz Ares said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> sadl
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> *LIVE Impeachment Blow by Blow: CIC Bone Spur Extortion and Bribery Scheme. This MAGA BE BEST? How?*
> 
> 
> Gotta Love how the GOP went DOP/DOPer.
> The Party of LAW and Order goes *Extortion and Bribery MAGA!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *LINDSEY GRAHAM: “VERY APPROPRIATE” FOR TRUMP TO TRY TO EXTORT ANOTHER COUNTRY.
> Lindsey Graham said a month ago there was no evidence of a quid pro quo. Now he's refusing to look at the evidence that shows there was.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course if you want to watch a more serious issue based on facts and reality,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lololol. The Blaze? I can't even believe this thing is on the internet.
> Anyone with half a brain would know that almost every story on this site is fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sadly for you this is all backed up with documents and first hand testimony,,,unlike the whistleblower who heard it third hand,,,
> 
> 
> you can choose to be ignorant,, just dont expect us to live that way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it's not about a lie over a legal BlowJob. With some cigar foreplay. FFS? But for DOPers Pornstar paid sex in okay?
> *President Trump has made 13,435 false or misleading claims*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...as-made-false-or-misleading-claims-over-days/
Click to expand...



so you choose to live in ignorance,,,well it is your right so have at it,,,


----------



## JGalt

dudmuck said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats just one of 3 charges   YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million What do you call that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Trump say "YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million"?
> 
> Link please.
> 
> Pepperidge Farms do however, remember this...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want link?
> --->> link here <<---
> 
> This is just like the Stormy Daniels payment.  "show me link where Trump paid".
Click to expand...


Like everything else the left has come up with, Stormy Daniels was a shit show. It didn't effect Trump's presidency one bit, and he's still in office.


----------



## HaShev

Theme Songs the networks should play at beginning, breaks, and daily endings to hearing.


----------



## Baz Ares

JGalt said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even watching it. If I wanted to see a donkey show, I'd go to Tijuana.
> 
> 
> 
> Afraid of seeing facts and real truths?
> Sadly, there is not an ALT-Impeachment Inquiry TV Channel for you to stay in the DOPer Bubble safety.
> Wait, that is Faux Insane fake Not News Spews. You could Watch Russia TV as your Partners in Crimes for the GOP now DOP Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only real truth I look forward to seeing are all those Democrats jumping off the buildings, after their "impeachment" fails.
Click to expand...


So the House seems to be going to Impeach the Great Douche.
Seems the Senate has the votes to convict the Great Douche of the crimes. 51 plus votes.
Seems at this time there are not the 2/3rd votes to remove the Great Douche from office.
When it gets out office it can be charged with the crimes and more.
MAGA? I could not be more Proud as a DOPer.


----------



## georgephillip

Polishprince said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> of the 2016 election
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump has only one loyalty and it's NOT to the US Constitution.
> His loyalty is to himself and increasing his personal net worth.*
Click to expand...



This is, of course, bullshit, George.   Serving as our President has cost Trump plenty.

Unlike Obama and Clinton who came into politics as paupers and left as public service tycoons, Donald J. Trump is losing opportunities to make money in Washington.

When he signed the Middle Class Tax Relief, his accountants told him that the caps on the SALT deductions would cost rich guys like him plenty.  He did it anyhow, it was the right thing to do.[/QUOTE]


Polishprince said:


> This is, of course, bullshit, George. Serving as our President has cost Trump plenty.
> 
> Unlike Obama and Clinton who came into politics as paupers and left as public service tycoons, Donald J. Trump is losing opportunities to make money in Washington.


Unless you have seen Trump's tax returns, you have no way of knowing if he's made or lost money over the past 34 months based on his "public service." 

All the President's Profiting

*"No modern president has jumped so directly from the world of business to the presidency as Donald Trump. 

"And in so doing, Trump has refused to do as his predecessors have done: sever ties to the companies or financial interests that may pose, or present the appearance of, a conflict of interest. 

"By keeping his assets in a family-managed trust, which he can revoke at any time, Trump and his family are in the unique position to profit directly from his public service. 

"Special interests in Washington have caught on. 

"Those seeking to curry favor with Trump are not only donating to his reelection campaign but holding fundraisers and galas at his resorts, private clubs and hotels – the proceeds of which benefit him and his family."*


----------



## dudmuck

JGalt said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats just one of 3 charges   YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million What do you call that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Trump say "YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million"?
> 
> Link please.
> 
> Pepperidge Farms do however, remember this...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want link?
> --->> link here <<---
> 
> This is just like the Stormy Daniels payment.  "show me link where Trump paid".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like everything else the left has come up with, Stormy Daniels was a shit show. It didn't effect Trump's presidency one bit, and he's still in office.
Click to expand...


----------



## JGalt

Baz Ares said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even watching it. If I wanted to see a donkey show, I'd go to Tijuana.
> 
> 
> 
> Afraid of seeing facts and real truths?
> Sadly, there is not an ALT-Impeachment Inquiry TV Channel for you to stay in the DOPer Bubble safety.
> Wait, that is Faux Insane fake Not News Spews. You could Watch Russia TV as your Partners in Crimes for the GOP now DOP Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only real truth I look forward to seeing are all those Democrats jumping off the buildings, after their "impeachment" fails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the House seems to be going to Impeach the Great Douche.
> Seems the Senate has the votes to convict the Great Douche of the crimes. 51 plus votes.
> Seems at this time there are not the 2/3rd votes to remove the Great Douche from office.
> When it gets out office it can be charged with the crimes and more.
> MAGA? I could not be more Proud as a DOPer.
Click to expand...



You're out of your freaking mind. I can only imagine how much more so you'll be after Trump wins again in 2020.


----------



## jc456

the dude is a fking goof ball clown


----------



## OldLady

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Word of advice for Democrats....fuck everything you see a Trump supporter claim about this impeachment hearing...they are children...…
> 
> They have went from claiming absolutely nothing happened, to claiming well maybe something happened but not quid pro-quo, then to claiming well its quid pro-quo but its not a big deal...to just complaining about the process in general....
> 
> These are the same people who have no shame in having 928 different Benghazi investigations, so fuck what they think....


Are you listening to Nunes whine?
He is right now saying that everything at this hearing will be a "drama" and the men testifying are low-rent actors wittingly or unwittingly aiding the Democrat attempts to get rid of Trump.


----------



## OldLady

Nunes was sure offensive.  This is all a "spectacle."  Schiff is staying so cool.  I guess he's been listening to this USMB hooey long enough for it to no longer bother him.  

Nunes' argument is really lame.


----------



## bripat9643

Hutch Starskey said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't corroborate jack shit.  We have the transcript, so there's nothing to corroborate.  All they did is say "Orange man bad."
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...
> You obviously have not read them.
> 
> Try this one, dope and report back.
> 
> READ: Testimony Of Alexander Vindman, The White House's Ukraine Specialist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words "orange man bad."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...
> No. Not in any way, dope.
> More like first hand corroboration of the WB's complaint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still purely opinion......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> Sworn, first hand testimony, dope.
Click to expand...

Pure opinion, dumbass.


----------



## jc456

Syriusly said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does this guy stay in office?
> 
> << House Intelligence Chair *Adam Schiff* strongly signaled that Democrats would focus their impeachment case against President *Donald Trump *around a “bribery” charge. >>
> 
> Adam Schiff Signals ‘Bribery’ Charge for Trump’s Impeachment: Founders Understood It as ‘Breach of the Public Trust’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is going off the 'deep end'?
> 
> When Trump repeatedly claims that Joe Biden is guilty of corruption?
> 
> I really don't get why you Trumpettes think it is verbotten to dare claim that Trump is guilty of a crime- while your Dear Leader repeatedly claims everyone from Clinton to Biden are guilty of crimes.
> 
> Just more hypocrisy from the Trump cult.
Click to expand...

joe biden is guilty of corruption.  his son was used to funnel money to Papa Joe's bank account.  we know this.  evidence exists and has been released.  I'm still waiting for anything corrupt Trump did.  still nadda.  Mueller didn't find it after three years and instead of accepting that, we're on task force three.  BTW, Impeach 45 was being yelled by Maxine before being sworn in.  BEFORE.  how can someone have created crimes against the country before they ever served?  Not one of you lefist fks can answer that, this sham is exposed.


----------



## Polishprince

georgephillip said:


> Unless you have seen Trump's tax returns, you have no way of knowing if he's made or lost money over the past 34 months based on his "public service."




Even if Trump did show his tax returns, I would have no way to know whether he is losing / making money based upon the forms.

I'm not an accountant or CPA or tax expert, I don't know enough about how he calculated his "Basises" and amortization and credits to even make a guess.

So I will defer to Trump's accountants on this, and if they say its costing him plenty, its costing him plenty until libs prove otherwise beyond a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## MAGAman

IM2 said:


> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct


You really never try to see how long your leash is, do you?


----------



## bripat9643

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, asshole.   Investigating corrupt politicians is not a campaign contribution, any more than investigating a corrupt banker is a campaign contribution.
> 
> 
> 
> Investigating Biden is providing a service for Trump. Services have value. Trump can't break one law to enforce another.
> 
> Lock him up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, moron.  It's enforcing the law.  See, when people break the laws of this country, as Biden did by taking bribes, then it's the official duty of the President to prosecute them. Apparently you believe Trump isn't allowed to prosecute any Democrats.
> 
> Don't lie.  We all know that's what douchebags like you believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, asshole.   Investigating corrupt politicians is not a campaign contribution, any more than investigating a corrupt banker is a campaign contribution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Investigating Biden is providing a service for Trump. Services have value. Trump can't break one law to enforce another.
> 
> Lock him up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, moron.  It's enforcing the law.  See, when people break the laws of this country, as Biden did by taking bribes, then it's the official duty of the President to prosecute them. Apparently you believe Trump isn't allowed to prosecute any Democrats.
> 
> Don't lie.  We all know that's what douchebags like you believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, moron. It's enforcing the law. See, when people break the laws of this country, as Biden did by taking bribes, then it's the official duty of the President to prosecute them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, you get dumber by the post.
> The president has no such duty, dope. The president cannot prosecute anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DOJ prosecutes scum like Biden, moron, and Trump is their boss.
> 
> You have to be brain damaged not to understand such simple concepts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The president isn't the DOJ.
> Where's Barr in this equation, dope?
Click to expand...

The President runs the DOJ, moron.  He's the AG's boss.  He's the boss of everyone in the DOJ.


----------



## georgephillip

Polishprince said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> of the 2016 election
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump has only one loyalty and it's NOT to the US Constitution.
> His loyalty is to himself and increasing his personal net worth.*
Click to expand...



This is, of course, bullshit, George.   Serving as our President has cost Trump plenty.

Unlike Obama and Clinton who came into politics as paupers and left as public service tycoons, Donald J. Trump is losing opportunities to make money in Washington.

When he signed the Middle Class Tax Relief, his accountants told him that the caps on the SALT deductions would cost rich guys like him plenty.  He did it anyhow, it was the right thing to do.[/QUOTE]


Polishprince said:


> When he signed the Middle Class Tax Relief, his accountants told him that the caps on the SALT deductions would cost rich guys like him plenty. He did it anyhow, it was the right thing to do


Why would you believe anything Trump tells you?




The GOP tax law showers benefits on the wealthy and large corporations while abandoning middle-class Americans and Main Street businesses


----------



## progressive hunter

OldLady said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Word of advice for Democrats....fuck everything you see a Trump supporter claim about this impeachment hearing...they are children...…
> 
> They have went from claiming absolutely nothing happened, to claiming well maybe something happened but not quid pro-quo, then to claiming well its quid pro-quo but its not a big deal...to just complaining about the process in general....
> 
> These are the same people who have no shame in having 928 different Benghazi investigations, so fuck what they think....
> 
> 
> 
> Are you listening to Nunes whine?
> He is right now saying that everything at this hearing will be a "drama" and the men testifying are low-rent actors wittingly or unwittingly aiding the Democrat attempts to get rid of Trump.
Click to expand...



doesnt mean its not true,,,and the facts say it is,,,


----------



## jc456

edward37 said:


> thats just one of 3 charges   YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million What do you call that?


wishful thinking?  we're waiting.  give us one.


----------



## bripat9643

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't corroborate jack shit.  We have the transcript, so there's nothing to corroborate.  All they did is say "Orange man bad."
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...
> You obviously have not read them.
> 
> Try this one, dope and report back.
> 
> READ: Testimony Of Alexander Vindman, The White House's Ukraine Specialist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words "orange man bad."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...
> No. Not in any way, dope.
> More like first hand corroboration of the WB's complaint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How could they possibly corroborate lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You tell us, dope. I gave you all the tools to do so.
> Show us your competency.  If you can.
Click to expand...

In other words, you can't explain how the could corroborate lies.


----------



## jc456

edward37 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats just one of 3 charges   YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million What do you call that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Trump say "YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million"?
> 
> Link please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen in tomorrow    You'll hear it first hand  We have 7,8 American patriots that know of trumps attempt to give money for  getting the bidens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not going to go the way you anticipated, you know. I hope you're prepared for being given alot of shit, after their little "impeachment" donkey show fizzles out.
> 
> You know damned well that I'll be twisting the knife every chance I get, and I'm going to enjoy the hell out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Twist away We have the  evidence and we have witnesses But truth   never flustered repubs  They can lie like champs
Click to expand...

twist what?  give us something first.


----------



## rightwinger

jc456 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does this guy stay in office?
> 
> << House Intelligence Chair *Adam Schiff* strongly signaled that Democrats would focus their impeachment case against President *Donald Trump *around a “bribery” charge. >>
> 
> Adam Schiff Signals ‘Bribery’ Charge for Trump’s Impeachment: Founders Understood It as ‘Breach of the Public Trust’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is going off the 'deep end'?
> 
> When Trump repeatedly claims that Joe Biden is guilty of corruption?
> 
> I really don't get why you Trumpettes think it is verbotten to dare claim that Trump is guilty of a crime- while your Dear Leader repeatedly claims everyone from Clinton to Biden are guilty of crimes.
> 
> Just more hypocrisy from the Trump cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> joe biden is guilty of corruption.  his son was used to funnel money to Papa Joe's bank account.  we know this.  evidence exists and has been released.  I'm still waiting for anything corrupt Trump did.  still nadda.  Mueller didn't find it after three years and instead of accepting that, we're on task force three.  BTW, Impeach 45 was being yelled by Maxine before being sworn in.  BEFORE.  how can someone have created crimes against the country before they ever served?  Not one of you lefist fks can answer that, this sham is exposed.
Click to expand...

Conservative conspiracy theory without any evidence


----------



## progressive hunter

schitt just lied and said he didnt know who the whistleblower is,,,


----------



## Billiejeens

MarathonMike said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats just one of 3 charges   YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million What do you call that?
> 
> 
> 
> That is how you and your fact mangling leaders have cut and pasted the words together. It is hilarious that you and the rest of the TDS clan completely ignore Joe Biden bragging about how he made Ukraine knuckle under to the pressure of losing a billion dollars if they didn't do what he wants. You don't have to cut and paste that together, just open your eyes.
Click to expand...



Literally an entire conversation between the Cut and the Paste.
I willing to bet the Fucking Moron that you quoted doesn't even know that.


----------



## jameny5

easyt65 said:


> President Trump stormed onto the scene, his popularity sky-rocketing due to his anti-status quo attitude and his willingness to say exactly what the American people wanted to say.
> 
> In the past the GOP had offered up the same batch of Washington Establishment choices, told Conservatives,_ 'We hear you, but this is who you have to choose from, and you are just going to have to hold your nose and pick one to avoid giving the Democrats a free pass into the WH'_.
> 
> In 2016, Donald Trump destroyed that frustrating Washington Establishment mantra.  He easily won the Republican Party primary, seizing the GOP nomination from a Washington Establishment politician-dominated crowd of 'the usual  suspects.
> 
> In stark contrast, in 2016 the Democrats turned to their 'Queen', the 'promised one' to be Obama's successor.  Hillary's 'winning' the 2016 Presidential nomination was a deal made in 2008, HRC agreeing to bow out and allow Obama to become the 1st Black President in exchange for it being 'her turn' in 2016.
> 
> In 2016, the Pakistanis spies the Democrats had hired illegally accessed the Democrats e-mails and released them to the public. Not only did those e-mails contain racist, sexist, homophobic, and anti-Semitic content, they also revealed that their 2016 Primary  was rigged for HRC. This was confirmed by DNC Chairwoman Donna Brazile, who confessed to the DNC stacking the deck against Bernie Sanders, to helping Hillary cheat in debates, and to finally GIVING Hillary the nomination she could not win herself.
> 
> In the general  election, the MSM helped the DNC run a counter-Intelligence operation against the American people by attempting to convince Conservatives that there was no use to even vote in 2016 because HRC would win in a 'landslide'. Unfortunately for the Democrats, the only person who actually, truly believed that was HRC, who arrogantly chose not to even campaign in several states because she thought she had those states won. That arrogance and historic worst campaign cost her.
> 
> Hillary was perhaps the worst Presidential candidate in US history. A career-long scandal queen with little to show except for evidence of corruption, scandal, failed policies (Iran, Korea, Libya...), 4 dead Americans needlessly killed at the hands of terrorists, a sexual predator & pedophile for a husband potentially becoming the 1st '1st Husband', she sunk to an all-time low in 2016 when it was revealed she had illegally run her own private server/e-mail. Despite it being proven she broke numerous laws and committed thousands of criminal counts, the Obama administration protected her from Indictment so she could remain on  the ballot. In addition, Hillary and her team were caught hiring thugs to beat up Americans - Trump supporters at Trump rallies. To top it off,  the revelation that the DNC had 'screwed Bernie' incensed Bernie supporters...and many quickly became Trump VOTERS (not necessarily Trump SUPPORTERS)....
> 
> ...and let's not forget it was revealed how Hillary bought Russian-authored Counter-Intelligence propaganda from a foreign spy (working for the FBI) to help her alter / control the outcome of the election. The Obama administration took that  information and made it the cornerstone for the _'Collusion Delusion 1.0: Russia'._..all of this in an attempt to try to get their broken-down, stumbling, corrupt, criminal candidate elected.....and the American people rejected her, choosing what some (Trump-haters / Bernie-supporters) called_ 'the lesser of 2 evils'_, Donald Trump.
> 
> The night Donald Trump won the Presidency something snapped inside both Hillary and the Democratic Party. Democrat and Hillary supporters openly wept and would later hold a ceremonial day in which Liberals went outside and screamed at the sky. Democrats immediately called for his Impeachment, *before* he entered the WH.
> 
> For 4 straight years the Democrats have conspired, plotted, undermined, and openly engaged in sedition and treason. Every attempt made to hurt the President only succeeded in revealing more Democrat crimes. This latest one, for example, 'Collusion Delusion 2.0: Ukraine', is an attempt to claim the President extorted the Ukraine PM when just the opposite has happened. What was exposed was former VP and Obama Ukraine Point Man Joe Biden's videotaped confession of doing just that - extorting the Ukraine PM to protect his POS son, who was working for a notorious criminal Ukrainian who owned a corrupt energy company, a criminal Ukrainian known for working with Putin in the past and who stood to gain from Putin annexing Crimea.
> 
> Democrats have continuously attempted to accuse others of doing what they  have done / what they are doing and of being who THEY are...and they have attempted to do anything they can - legal or not, hurt the American people or not - to 'undo' the 2016 election and get back the power they lost when  Hillary lost.


Your dreaming! Dream that big dream. Coming from a Liberal Democrat. I don't even know what a Socialist is... It's nice to have a party cosign with his hateful policies. Yeah successful my ra$s!


----------



## LordBrownTrout

IM2 said:


> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct



Except, trump broke no laws.  No, the russian collusion hindenburg went down in a fiery blow.  Have no fear though the american hating libs will be gassing up a third hindenburg when this one goes down.


----------



## bripat9643

When is this Kent bonehead going to stop with the history lesson which has nothing to do with the issue?


----------



## jbander

Yarddog said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trail of Tears genocide, Civil War - 600,000 dead, Jim Crow laws, abortion, now Trump impeachment.
> 
> The list of Democratic accomplishments go on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viet Nam war as well
Click to expand...

Eisenhower sent aid and advisors . So who's war is it then. Your scum ball leader is going down and his followers are going back under the rocks they came from. You won't be able to turn this country into a dictatorship as you want and we won't let you piss on our flag and constitution.  We have the military and the majority so your threats with all you guns is comical . We will have you run over with your 32 guns on your back with a tank. You can't have my country.  God Bless America


----------



## Billiejeens

Oldstyle said:


> What you call "bribery" is what every single American President has done...from the first to the last.  Claiming that what Trump did is any different than his predecessors have done is laughable!




One problem is that most of these idiots didn't pay any attention to politics until the half black guy ran.
Their entire body of work that they know about is 8 years of The Boy President committing  crimes that he knows the Democratic media will cover up.


----------



## jc456

sad day for america.  When opposition politicians like Schitt's feels he needs to remove his opposition voters votes.  Saddddddd fking day.

This isn't about trump, this about my vote and my fellow conservatives votes.

Fk you Schitt's!!!!!! FK YOU! stop by my house and i'll tell you fk you to your face with your guy with his gun.  come on chicken shit.  Tough guys like schitt's always has to do their work in secret, cause they are really that weak.

Signed tough guy internet JC456.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Round One goes to the Democrats.


----------



## jbander

Daryl Hunt said:


> And so it begins.
> 
> What Rump didn't bank on was that the Diplomatic professionals that have served through many Presidents and years would remain professional.  These people do not play politics.  When the call came out for them not to come forth and the subpoenas began to be issued, they are doing what they always have done.  They answer the call of the Nation.  And if the Congress calls on them to testify then they testify truthfully and fully.
> 
> Like our Founding Fathers, by ignoring Rumps call for them to ignore the subpoenas, they have placed their retirements, jobs and fortunes on the chopping blocks.  Rump is seeing what Real Patriots look like.  The only thing Rump has seen is the criminal elements that he has surrounded himself with.  But today, (it's 2 minutes past midnight) he gets to see real Patriots.
> 
> The Republicans will try and discredit them.  They will try and trip them up.  They will try and badger them.  They will try and destroy them.  But in the end, we get to see real Patriots.
> 
> To date, almost all of them support every claim made by the original Whistle Blower.  The difference is, instead of 2nd and 3rd person, these people are 1st person.
> 
> And it's not just the Diplomatic Corp it's also the Intel Community.  Some have whistle blower protection while most don't.  But all are placing their entire livelihoods on the chopping block even if it's for a short term.  Much like the NSA IG that Rump tried to fire but rethought that idea because his "Advisors" that ended up leaving convinced him that that was a really bad idea.
> 
> Just remember that when you see these proceedings going on.  This Nation was born by people like this.  And it doesn't really matter if Rump is relieved as President or not.  It's refreshing to see real Patriots are still alive.


My favorite part is the witnesses from his own party, Military hero's and men of conscience are now going to be attacked and the hate party will attempt to turn these patriots into liars for the sake of a criminal.


----------



## jbander

Daryl Hunt said:


> And so it begins.
> 
> What Rump didn't bank on was that the Diplomatic professionals that have served through many Presidents and years would remain professional.  These people do not play politics.  When the call came out for them not to come forth and the subpoenas began to be issued, they are doing what they always have done.  They answer the call of the Nation.  And if the Congress calls on them to testify then they testify truthfully and fully.
> 
> Like our Founding Fathers, by ignoring Rumps call for them to ignore the subpoenas, they have placed their retirements, jobs and fortunes on the chopping blocks.  Rump is seeing what Real Patriots look like.  The only thing Rump has seen is the criminal elements that he has surrounded himself with.  But today, (it's 2 minutes past midnight) he gets to see real Patriots.
> 
> The Republicans will try and discredit them.  They will try and trip them up.  They will try and badger them.  They will try and destroy them.  But in the end, we get to see real Patriots.
> 
> To date, almost all of them support every claim made by the original Whistle Blower.  The difference is, instead of 2nd and 3rd person, these people are 1st person.
> 
> And it's not just the Diplomatic Corp it's also the Intel Community.  Some have whistle blower protection while most don't.  But all are placing their entire livelihoods on the chopping block even if it's for a short term.  Much like the NSA IG that Rump tried to fire but rethought that idea because his "Advisors" that ended up leaving convinced him that that was a really bad idea.
> 
> Just remember that when you see these proceedings going on.  This Nation was born by people like this.  And it doesn't really matter if Rump is relieved as President or not.  It's refreshing to see real Patriots are still alive.


Well said


----------



## Cellblock2429

edward37 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats just one of 3 charges   YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million What do you call that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Trump say "YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million"?
> 
> Link please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen in tomorrow    You'll hear it first hand  We have 7,8 American patriots that know of trumps attempt to give money for  getting the bidens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not going to go the way you anticipated, you know. I hope you're prepared for being given alot of shit, after their little "impeachment" donkey show fizzles out.
> 
> You know damned well that I'll be twisting the knife every chance I get, and I'm going to enjoy the hell out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Twist away We have the  evidence and we have witnesses But truth   never flustered repubs  They can lie like champs
Click to expand...

/——-/ You clowns got nothing but Shytface’s hot air and wishful thinking.


----------



## Wry Catcher

R's already trying to disrupt the proceedings.


----------



## The Purge

rightwinger said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> 
> "“As the Founders understood bribery, it was not as we understand it in law today. It was much broader,” Schiff told NPR."
> 
> 
> Well, good luck with that.  If they're planning on trying him on how laws USED to be interpreted they are well and truly fucked.
> 
> Hey, let's try him for witchcraft while we're at it......"As the Colonists understood the laws regarding witchcraft, it was not as we understand them today."  LOL.
> 
> Good Grief.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump solicited something of personal value in return for military aid
> 
> BRIBERY
Click to expand...

No, he has a TREATY with Ukraine to investigate corruption...THISCIS EXTORTION AND CORRUPTION!!


----------



## jc456

Wry Catcher said:


> What the GOP wants, and open hearing on the Impeachment Hearing.


not at all.  it's not an impeachment hearing, it's an inquiry,  different.  get it straight stupid fk.


----------



## Cellblock2429

rightwinger said:


> Republicans keep asking what the High Crime and Misdemeanor is.....the answer is ....BRIBERY
> 
> Specifically identified in the Constitution


/——/ What  happened to Russian collusion?


----------



## progressive hunter

did you guys hear schitt lie and say he didnt know the name of the whistleblower???


----------



## basquebromance

"With Schiff's hearings now televised, Americans face wrenching choices. There's Nine Months on HBO (Hugh Grant at his charming best), King of the Hill on Comedy Central, but I'm going MTV for that Catfish marathon."


----------



## Wry Catcher

On going efforts by the R's to disrupt the proceedings.  It is all staged, now they want to ought the Whistle blower.


----------



## S.J.

Nunez nailed it.  An impeachment in search of a crime.


----------



## Wry Catcher

jc456 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the GOP wants, and open hearing on the Impeachment Hearing.
> 
> 
> 
> not at all.  it's not an impeachment hearing, it's an inquiry,  different.  get it straight stupid fk.
Click to expand...


I made a mistake, this thread needs to be moved to the clean zone.


----------



## bripat9643

YAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNN!!!!!


----------



## progressive hunter

Wry Catcher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the GOP wants, and open hearing on the Impeachment Hearing.
> 
> 
> 
> not at all.  it's not an impeachment hearing, it's an inquiry,  different.  get it straight stupid fk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made a mistake, this thread needs to be moved to the clean zone.
Click to expand...



well based on the fact its a sham hearing it should go to the rubber room,,,


----------



## Jitss617

So far it’s two guys that wish there opinion mattered in foreign policy lol 

Bunch of cry babies lol


----------



## jbander

SweetSue92 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so it begins.
> 
> What Rump didn't bank on was that the Diplomatic professionals that have served through many Presidents and years would remain professional.  These people do not play politics.  When the call came out for them not to come forth and the subpoenas began to be issued, they are doing what they always have done.  They answer the call of the Nation.  And if the Congress calls on them to testify then they testify truthfully and fully.
> 
> Like our Founding Fathers, by ignoring Rumps call for them to ignore the subpoenas, they have placed their retirements, jobs and fortunes on the chopping blocks.  Rump is seeing what Real Patriots look like.  The only thing Rump has seen is the criminal elements that he has surrounded himself with.  But today, (it's 2 minutes past midnight) he gets to see real Patriots.
> 
> The Republicans will try and discredit them.  They will try and trip them up.  They will try and badger them.  They will try and destroy them.  But in the end, we get to see real Patriots.
> 
> To date, almost all of them support every claim made by the original Whistle Blower.  The difference is, instead of 2nd and 3rd person, these people are 1st person.
> 
> And it's not just the Diplomatic Corp it's also the Intel Community.  Some have whistle blower protection while most don't.  But all are placing their entire livelihoods on the chopping block even if it's for a short term.  Much like the NSA IG that Rump tried to fire but rethought that idea because his "Advisors" that ended up leaving convinced him that that was a really bad idea.
> 
> Just remember that when you see these proceedings going on.  This Nation was born by people like this.  And it doesn't really matter if Rump is relieved as President or not.  It's refreshing to see real Patriots are still alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't believe you. We don't believe that these people are real "Patriots". And your attempt has already failed.
Click to expand...

Of course his voters, who for decades have been kept under rocks by the conscience morals and norms of this great country, Found a voice as ugly and evil as they were and they came out from under these rocks. Now you know for a fact that your voice would be put right back under the rocks they came from if scum bag goes down. You will fight like crazy so your voice of hate and cruelty will not be disposed of as it should. The fun will start today and the pig will get his. What he deserves . Why will he fight so hard because people are lined up at the white house steps to grab his ass and arrest this criminal and he will spend the rest of his life in court or in jail were he belongs. We are now draining the pig pen. Watch and enjoy. God Bless America


----------



## BULLDOG

bripat9643 said:


> YAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNN!!!!!



Sponge Bob is on the other channel. I'm sure that would fit your attention span better.


----------



## jbander

Meathead said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will be watching the right wing trying to prove that the people who were from the presidents cabinet and his biggest supporter all from his party, who make up the total population of the witnesses against scumbag. , They now have to be turned into liars to try to save scumbag from the ax. So we will be watching the right wingers telling the impeachment investigation that the people who are the witnesses against the criminal Scum bag, all of them being from scum bags party are total liars and not to be believed, Many of these traitors that were hand chosen by scum bag himself. They will try to turn this country from the respect of the letter of the law in this great nation to a Dictatorship to keep the pile of shit in office.
> 
> 
> 
> Surprised you've already recovered from all the fun you had with the Mueller report.
Click to expand...

Just watch, my friend your voice of hate and cruelty will be put where they belong , that would be in the shitter along with your God and leader.


----------



## jc456

Wry Catcher said:


> R's already trying to disrupt the proceedings.


disrupt a farce?  isn't hard to do.


----------



## jc456

jbander said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will be watching the right wing trying to prove that the people who were from the presidents cabinet and his biggest supporter all from his party, who make up the total population of the witnesses against scumbag. , They now have to be turned into liars to try to save scumbag from the ax. So we will be watching the right wingers telling the impeachment investigation that the people who are the witnesses against the criminal Scum bag, all of them being from scum bags party are total liars and not to be believed, Many of these traitors that were hand chosen by scum bag himself. They will try to turn this country from the respect of the letter of the law in this great nation to a Dictatorship to keep the pile of shit in office.
> 
> 
> 
> Surprised you've already recovered from all the fun you had with the Mueller report.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just watch, my friend your voice of hate and cruelty will be put where they belong , that would be in the shitter along with your God and leader.
Click to expand...

ahhh look at the internet tough guy.  when you got nothing eh?


----------



## jc456

Wry Catcher said:


> On going efforts by the R's to disrupt the proceedings.  It is all staged, now they want to ought the Whistle blower.


I agree this entire thing is staged.  And why disrupting it makes sense.


----------



## bripat9643

BULLDOG said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNN!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sponge Bob is on the other channel. I'm sure that would fit your attention span better.
Click to expand...

Perhaps if they actually talked about the issue at hand rather than give us a history lesson or go into all the thrilling details of their careers.


----------



## jbander

DBA said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so it begins.
> 
> What Rump didn't bank on was that the Diplomatic professionals that have served through many Presidents and years would remain professional.  These people do not play politics.  When the call came out for them not to come forth and the subpoenas began to be issued, they are doing what they always have done.  They answer the call of the Nation.  And if the Congress calls on them to testify then they testify truthfully and fully.
> 
> Like our Founding Fathers, by ignoring Rumps call for them to ignore the subpoenas, they have placed their retirements, jobs and fortunes on the chopping blocks.  Rump is seeing what Real Patriots look like.  The only thing Rump has seen is the criminal elements that he has surrounded himself with.  But today, (it's 2 minutes past midnight) he gets to see real Patriots.
> 
> The Republicans will try and discredit them.  They will try and trip them up.  They will try and badger them.  They will try and destroy them.  But in the end, we get to see real Patriots.
> 
> To date, almost all of them support every claim made by the original Whistle Blower.  The difference is, instead of 2nd and 3rd person, these people are 1st person.
> 
> And it's not just the Diplomatic Corp it's also the Intel Community.  Some have whistle blower protection while most don't.  But all are placing their entire livelihoods on the chopping block even if it's for a short term.  Much like the NSA IG that Rump tried to fire but rethought that idea because his "Advisors" that ended up leaving convinced him that that was a really bad idea.
> 
> Just remember that when you see these proceedings going on.  This Nation was born by people like this.  And it doesn't really matter if Rump is relieved as President or not.  It's refreshing to see real Patriots are still alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will be sorely disappointed unless you listen to the spin on the MSM, who spun the Russian hoax as hard as they could to no avail. There was no Quid Pro Quo. That is all this is about.  For there to be a Quid Pro Quo,  both parties must be aware of it. They weren't.   End of story.  Another waste of time.
Click to expand...

While I watch this I will be laughing my ass off over comments like this and you haters that will live or die with it! You can't turn this country into a dictatorship , the patriots of this country won't let you. You can't piss on our constitution the patriots of this country won't let you and you can't spit on our flag because the patriots of this great country won't let you,


----------



## Jitss617

This idiot wanted trump to meet early on! But trump didn’t.. so his feelings are hurt lol


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

The stupefying of America is what has brought us a Trump, it is what has saved Trump and it will be what saves Trump in the future....

The reason Dems have a hard time finding someone that "trumpers" feel can beat Trump -- is because Dem candidates are expected to be far more reserved, fact based and "not stupid" -- so of course Trumpers will believe no Dem can beat Trump....


----------



## jc456

jbander said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so it begins.
> 
> What Rump didn't bank on was that the Diplomatic professionals that have served through many Presidents and years would remain professional.  These people do not play politics.  When the call came out for them not to come forth and the subpoenas began to be issued, they are doing what they always have done.  They answer the call of the Nation.  And if the Congress calls on them to testify then they testify truthfully and fully.
> 
> Like our Founding Fathers, by ignoring Rumps call for them to ignore the subpoenas, they have placed their retirements, jobs and fortunes on the chopping blocks.  Rump is seeing what Real Patriots look like.  The only thing Rump has seen is the criminal elements that he has surrounded himself with.  But today, (it's 2 minutes past midnight) he gets to see real Patriots.
> 
> The Republicans will try and discredit them.  They will try and trip them up.  They will try and badger them.  They will try and destroy them.  But in the end, we get to see real Patriots.
> 
> To date, almost all of them support every claim made by the original Whistle Blower.  The difference is, instead of 2nd and 3rd person, these people are 1st person.
> 
> And it's not just the Diplomatic Corp it's also the Intel Community.  Some have whistle blower protection while most don't.  But all are placing their entire livelihoods on the chopping block even if it's for a short term.  Much like the NSA IG that Rump tried to fire but rethought that idea because his "Advisors" that ended up leaving convinced him that that was a really bad idea.
> 
> Just remember that when you see these proceedings going on.  This Nation was born by people like this.  And it doesn't really matter if Rump is relieved as President or not.  It's refreshing to see real Patriots are still alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will be sorely disappointed unless you listen to the spin on the MSM, who spun the Russian hoax as hard as they could to no avail. There was no Quid Pro Quo. That is all this is about.  For there to be a Quid Pro Quo,  both parties must be aware of it. They weren't.   End of story.  Another waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I watch this I will be laughing my ass off over comments like this and you haters that will live or die with it! You can't turn this country into a dictatorship , the patriots of this country won't let you. You can't piss on our constitution the patriots of this country won't let you and you can't spit on our flag because the patriots of this great country won't let you,
Click to expand...

dictator is the guy behind the chair today.  Thinks he's above our laws.  We all agree on that.


----------



## jbander

OldLady said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> IM, I plan on watching and I'll probably want to comment, but it would be great if we had one Impeachment Hearing Thread for 11/13/2019.  Yours is already the second or third.  I'm going to see if there's a mod awake who could merge them.  Hope you don't mind.  It gets so damned confusing when you're trying to carry on conversations in two different threads--don't you think?
Click to expand...

Don't you think  if it is a problem a person should choose to only answer one of the threads.


----------



## jc456

what the fk is what Taylor talking about have to do with a phone call?


----------



## beautress

Dirty tricks by Schiff exposed...
​


----------



## jbander

wamose said:


> We have a lot of work to do. Anyone who is drawing this out and making believe actual crimes have been committed are guilty of obstruction. But that doesn't bother libs. They've been obstructing for the last three years.


Any one who supports this countries biggest threat and enemy are the real traitors here,We won't let you piss on our constitution , spit on our flag or force a dictatorship on us. Scum bag is your God and Leader as he is for all evangelicals..


----------



## bripat9643

beautress said:


> Dirty tricks by Schiff exposed...
> ​


Now he's droning on about the policy debate over Ukraine:

Snoooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## easyt65

In the United States we have the Constitutional / Legal Right to FACE OUR ACCUSERS.

In the Democrats' / D-Schiff's Liberal Progressive Socialist Democrat version of the United States, which they created and control in the House by having more representatives than the GOP, an American citizen is:
1) Guilty until PROVEN innocent
2) Does NOT have a Constitutional Right to face his accuser
3) Does NOT have the right to ask Democrat witnesses any question they do not like / approve of
4) Can NOT call any witnesses the Democrats do not approve of, even if they are THE SOLE REASON / FOUNDATION for the entire INQUISITION going on.

Welcome to the Socialist Democrat Party's demonstration of what life will be like under *their* control again!






_'Schiff DENIES GOP calls for President Trump _
_NON-Whistleblower to testify, 'Redundant' & 'Un-Necessary''_

_"The impeachment inquiry, moreover, has gathered an ever-growing body of evidence — from witnesses and documents, including the President's own words in his July 25 call record — that not only confirms, but far exceeds, the initial information in the whistleblower's complaint," Schiff said. "The whistleblower's testimony is therefore redundant and unnecessary."_


That's right - you just read where criminal-Schiff called the testimony of a 'witness' - who witnessed NOTHING but filed a complaint based solely on 2nd-hand information they received from a source that we don't know exists or not - who does not meet the legal qualifications of the Whistleblower Law to be a legitimate 'Whistleblower', and who has never come forward and never testified to  date *'REDUNDANT'*. 

*REDUNDANT:* * 'not or no longer NEEDED or USEFUL*. 

Words actually mean something and mater. _Schiff-for-brains_ just proved he is dumber than a pile of cow _schiff_. 

The entire Impeachment is based off of the unsubstantiated complaint made by an admitted politically biased, anti-Trump, pro-Biden, ex-Disgraced-CIA-Director-Brennan-disciple/protégé CIA Agent specially trained in Ukraine Geo-Political CIA Ops sent temporarily into the WH to spy on the WH to - when everything else failed - file this 'Whistleblower' complaint about the President's Phone Call with the Ukraine PM...which they were NEVER part of, which they NEVER listened in on, which they NEVER participated in, which they have no 1st-hand knowledge of...and whose source of their 2nd-hand knowledge is still completely unknown .... and this individual has never come forward to declare they are the 'whistleblower' and the identity of the 'whistleblower' has never actually been 100% confirmed,. 

....but the testimony of the NON-whistleblower is_* 'NO LONGER NEEDED'*_, anything he has to say is *'NOT USEFUL'*....according to Schiff and the treasonous Democrats running this Inquisition. 

The Democrats have proven they have NO EVIDENCE. Not one witness they have called to testify in their illegal coup 2.0 has resented any evidence of a crime, to include the NON-Whistleblower, who filed their complaint based on 2nd-hand knowledge...causing the prosecutorial divisions within the DOJ to dismiss the complaint because they concluded 'RUMOR AND GOSSIP - A LACK OF 1ST-HAND INFORMATION - DOES NOT COME CLOSE TO BEING EVIDENCE OF A CRIME.  Every other witness Schiff has called has either said they HEARD there was quid pro quo (2nd & even 3rd-hand info) or that they had surmised / come to a conclusion in their minds BASED ON WHAT THEY WERE TOLD. 


*'UNNECESSARY':* *'NOT NEEDED'*

The ONLY 1st-hand-account witnesses, to include the Ukraine PM and the transcript itself, to the phone call have all made it clear - WHAT THE DEMOCRATS ARE CLAIMING / ACCUSING THE PRESIDENT OF NEVER HAPPENED! 

The ONLY reason there is an Impeachment coup scam going on today is because of this 1 individual reached out to Schiff to coordinate the political hit of filing a complaint for something they never personally saw / heard / experienced....but according to Schiff and the Democrats, having the admitted partisan, Biden-supporting, anti-Trump, Intel Community, Brennan-CIA Spy NON-whistleblower testify would just be* 'UNNECESSARY'*.

Finally, again, the US Constitution and Rule of Law states Americans are INNOCENT until proven guilty, gives us the Right to a FAIR TRIAL, and gives us the RIGHT to FACE OUR ACCUSERS. *In this latest Democrat Impeachment-disguised Coup attempt Schiff and the Democrats have violated all 3:*

*1) GUILTY until proven innocent: *
Like with Kavanaugh, they have declared the President to be GUILTY until proven innocent.

*2) No Fair Trial To Allow Innocence t be Proven:*
Much like how they rigged their 2016 primary to get the results they wanted, Schiff and Democrats have rigged the impeachment proceedings by stripping away the President's right to a FAIR Trial /Hearing, making it impossible to 'prove his innocence' (which is obvious already). Refusing to allow hit to rebut witnesses by asking them critical questions the Dems do not like, refusing to allow them to call their own pertinent witnesses, and now by refusing to allow witnesses critical to the accusation and at  the core of the entire Impeachment complaint has made Schiff's  Committee hearing room a* 'CONSTITUTION'FREE / JUSTICE-FREE ZONE'!*


ANYONE NOT INTELLIGENT ENOUGH TO SEE THIS SHAM FOR WHAT IT IS  / TO SEE THIS ENTIRE LATEST DEMOCRAT IMPEACHMENT SHAM IS ANOTHER COUP ATTEMPT SHOULD BE STRIPPED OF THEIR RIGHT TO VOTE FOR BEING TOO STUPID TO DO SO.




Schiff denies GOP calls for Trump whistleblower to testify: 'Redundant and unnecessary'

.


----------



## jc456

jbander said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a lot of work to do. Anyone who is drawing this out and making believe actual crimes have been committed are guilty of obstruction. But that doesn't bother libs. They've been obstructing for the last three years.
> 
> 
> 
> Any one who supports this countries biggest threat and enemy are the real traitors here,We won't let you piss on our constitution , spit on our flag or force a dictatorship on us. Scum bag is your God and Leader as he is for all evangelicals..
Click to expand...

right?  Joe Biden must be taken down for using my money to make millions from Ukraine.  I completely agree with you!  thanks. Such corruption should be exposed and eliminated by sending the guilty Joe's to jail


----------



## progressive hunter

easyt65 said:


> In the United States we have the Constitutional / Legal Right to FACE OUR ACCUSERS.
> 
> In the Democrats' / D-Schiff's Liberal Progressive Socialist Democrat version of the United States, which they created and control in the House by having more representatives than the GOP, an American citizen is:
> 1) Guilty until PROVEN innocent
> 2) Does NOT have a Constitutional Right to face his accuser
> 3) Does NOT have the right to ask Democrat witnesses any question they do not like / approve of
> 4) Can NOT call any witnesses the Democrats do not approve of, even if they are THE SOLE REASON / FOUNDATION for the entire INQUISITION going on.
> 
> Welcome to the Socialist Democrat Party's demonstration of what life will be like under *their* control again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _'Schiff DENIES GOP calls for President Trump _
> _NON-Whistleblower to testify, 'Redundant' & 'Un-Necessary''_
> 
> _"The impeachment inquiry, moreover, has gathered an ever-growing body of evidence — from witnesses and documents, including the President's own words in his July 25 call record — that not only confirms, but far exceeds, the initial information in the whistleblower's complaint," Schiff said. "The whistleblower's testimony is therefore redundant and unnecessary."_
> 
> 
> That's right - you just read where criminal-Schiff called the testimony of a 'witness' - who witnessed NOTHING but filed a complaint based solely on 2nd-hand information they received from a source that we don't know exists or not - who does not meet the legal qualifications of the Whistleblower Law to be a legitimate 'Whistleblower', and who has never come forward and never testified to  date *'REDUNDANT'*.
> 
> *REDUNDANT:* * 'not or no longer NEEDED or USEFUL*.
> 
> Words actually mean something and mater. _Schiff-for-brains_ just proved he is dumber than a pile of cow _schiff_.
> 
> The entire Impeachment is based off of the unsubstantiated complaint made by an admitted politically biased, anti-Trump, pro-Biden, ex-Disgraced-CIA-Director-Brennan-disciple/protégé CIA Agent specially trained in Ukraine Geo-Political CIA Ops sent temporarily into the WH to spy on the WH to - when everything else failed - file this 'Whistleblower' complaint about the President's Phone Call with the Ukraine PM...which they were NEVER part of, which they NEVER listened in on, which they NEVER participated in, which they have no 1st-hand knowledge of...and whose source of their 2nd-hand knowledge is still completely unknown .... and this individual has never come forward to declare they are the 'whistleblower' and the identity of the 'whistleblower' has never actually been 100% confirmed,.
> 
> ....but the testimony of the NON-whistleblower is_* 'NO LONGER NEEDED'*_, anything he has to say is *'NOT USEFUL'*....according to Schiff and the treasonous Democrats running this Inquisition.
> 
> The Democrats have proven they have NO EVIDENCE. Not one witness they have called to testify in their illegal coup 2.0 has resented any evidence of a crime, to include the NON-Whistleblower, who filed their complaint based on 2nd-hand knowledge...causing the prosecutorial divisions within the DOJ to dismiss the complaint because they concluded 'RUMOR AND GOSSIP - A LACK OF 1ST-HAND INFORMATION - DOES NOT COME CLOSE TO BEING EVIDENCE OF A CRIME.  Every other witness Schiff has called has either said they HEARD there was quid pro quo (2nd & even 3rd-hand info) or that they had surmised / come to a conclusion in their minds BASED ON WHAT THEY WERE TOLD.
> 
> 
> *'UNNECESSARY':* *'NOT NEEDED'*
> 
> The ONLY 1st-hand-account witnesses, to include the Ukraine PM and the transcript itself, to the phone call have all made it clear - WHAT THE DEMOCRATS ARE CLAIMING / ACCUSING THE PRESIDENT OF NEVER HAPPENED!
> 
> The ONLY reason there is an Impeachment coup scam going on today is because of this 1 individual reached out to Schiff to coordinate the political hit of filing a complaint for something they never personally saw / heard / experienced....but according to Schiff and the Democrats, having the admitted partisan, Biden-supporting, anti-Trump, Intel Community, Brennan-CIA Spy NON-whistleblower testify would just be* 'UNNECESSARY'*.
> 
> Finally, again, the US Constitution and Rule of Law states Americans are INNOCENT until proven guilty, gives us the Right to a FAIR TRIAL, and gives us the RIGHT to FACE OUR ACCUSERS. *In this latest Democrat Impeachment-disguised Coup attempt Schiff and the Democrats have violated all 3:*
> 
> *1) GUILTY until proven innocent: *
> Like with Kavanaugh, they have declared the President to be GUILTY until proven innocent.
> 
> *2) No Fair Trial To Allow Innocence t be Proven:*
> Much like how they rigged their 2016 primary to get the results they wanted, Schiff and Democrats have rigged the impeachment proceedings by stripping away the President's right to a FAIR Trial /Hearing, making it impossible to 'prove his innocence' (which is obvious already). Refusing to allow hit to rebut witnesses by asking them critical questions the Dems do not like, refusing to allow them to call their own pertinent witnesses, and now by refusing to allow witnesses critical to the accusation and at  the core of the entire Impeachment complaint has made Schiff's  Committee hearing room a* 'CONSTITUTION'FREE / JUSTICE-FREE ZONE'!*
> 
> 
> ANYONE NOT INTELLIGENT ENOUGH TO SEE THIS SHAM FOR WHAT IT IS  / TO SEE THIS ENTIRE LATEST DEMOCRAT IMPEACHMENT SHAM IS ANOTHER COUP ATTEMPT SHOULD BE STRIPPED OF THEIR RIGHT TO VOTE FOR BEING TOO STUPID TO DO SO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff denies GOP calls for Trump whistleblower to testify: 'Redundant and unnecessary'
> 
> .




HE ALSO LIED AND SAID HE DIDNT KNOW THE WHISTLEBLOWERS NAME


----------



## jbander

Billy_Bob said:


> Too damn funny!!
> 
> New FOX News Poll of likely voters;
> 
> 52% strongly disapprove of Democrat handling of impeachment.
> 86% disprove of democrat handling of impeachment in general...
> 
> Only 18% are in agreement and they are the far left wackos.. 6% are undecided. This thing is failing so fast that even moderate democrats are now abandoning the party..
> 
> This is blowing up in their faces..


The majority of this country thinks he should be impeached and that is before he is turned into the shit pile at his Impeachment process. So do you want to try again on this. We know you people are willing to piss on the constitution and spit on our flag to keep this pile of shit in office. so your Fox Crap News joke poll is ridiculous, we already know you have sold us out.


----------



## jc456

Again, the left projecting that they are indeed the ones who think they are above the law.


----------



## beautress

bripat9643 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty tricks by Schiff exposed...
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Now he's droning on about the policy debate over Ukraine:
> 
> Snoooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
Click to expand...

I thought foreign policy was determined by the executive branch.


----------



## jc456

jbander said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too damn funny!!
> 
> New FOX News Poll of likely voters;
> 
> 52% strongly disapprove of Democrat handling of impeachment.
> 86% disprove of democrat handling of impeachment in general...
> 
> Only 18% are in agreement and they are the far left wackos.. 6% are undecided. This thing is failing so fast that even moderate democrats are now abandoning the party..
> 
> This is blowing up in their faces..
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of this country thinks he should be impeached and that is before he is turned into the shit pile at his Impeachment process. So do you want to try again on this. We know you people are willing to piss on the constitution and spit on our flag to keep this pile of shit in office. so your Fox Crap News joke poll is ridiculous, we already know you have sold us out.
Click to expand...

for what?  name something.  come on big fk, step out and make that announcement.


----------



## Flash

There is no "whistle blower".  Only a Democrat Dirty Tricks Operative.

This is all a sham that will backfire big time on the stupid Moon Bats come the election next year.

It is pathetic to see the filthy Democrats go down this road.  However, I guess they have to do it in the hopes of removing Trump (which won't happen).  They sure as hell won't win on their agenda to turn this country into a socialist shithole.


----------



## jbander

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, most Americans aren't going to see any of this shit.  We are sick and tired of watching Schiff and the Libs attack us like this, and take down a legit President.
> 
> I think it would be great to have 100,000 people with pickup trucks go to Washington DC and protest this rubbish by "Rollin' Coal" in front of the capital during the event.
Click to expand...

 We will just have our great military who will stop your attempt to turn this into a dictatorship , run your  Bubba red neck, old fat white men tin cans over.


----------



## jc456

jbander said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, most Americans aren't going to see any of this shit.  We are sick and tired of watching Schiff and the Libs attack us like this, and take down a legit President.
> 
> I think it would be great to have 100,000 people with pickup trucks go to Washington DC and protest this rubbish by "Rollin' Coal" in front of the capital during the event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will just have our great military who will stop your attempt to turn this into a dictatorship , run your  Bubba red neck, old fat white men tin cans over.
Click to expand...

ohhhhhhkay francis.


----------



## easyt65

jameny5 said:


> Your dreaming! Dream that big dream. Coming from a Liberal Democrat. I don't even know what a Socialist is... It's nice to have a party cosign with his hateful policies. Yeah successful my ra$s!



Nice emotionally-manipulated,  hate-driven, touchy-feely, hate-driven anti-Trump Dem talking point-parroted diatribe, snowflake, but it is all verified, substantiated,  recorded, reported FACT:

Strongest economy in DECADES

Lowest unemployment rate in DECADES

Lowest female unemployment rate in DECADES

Lowest minority unemployment rate in recorded history

More Jobs

Higher Wages

Raises

Bonuses

More job opportunities

Most Americans working at1 time in US history

Record stock market

Millions of Americans off of welfare, food stamps,  unemployment...





Buck up, lil' Barry-supporting snowflake!  His successes have been the best in 'DECADES'...which  means President Trump has done better for Americans than more / than better Presidents than Barry.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

This will not end well for the idiot Dems.
People do not like Schiff's unfairness and total dishonesty.
They will pay the price in 2020.


----------



## Fueri

rightwinger said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> 
> "“As the Founders understood bribery, it was not as we understand it in law today. It was much broader,” Schiff told NPR."
> 
> 
> Well, good luck with that.  If they're planning on trying him on how laws USED to be interpreted they are well and truly fucked.
> 
> Hey, let's try him for witchcraft while we're at it......"As the Colonists understood the laws regarding witchcraft, it was not as we understand them today."  LOL.
> 
> Good Grief.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump solicited something of personal value in return for military aid
> 
> BRIBERY
Click to expand...



Bribery as per 1776 law, according to Schiff it would seem

Honestly I think that's a nothingburger.

I think I know where this theory came from.  Was regurgitated by the same anti-trump group that put together that "Open Letter" from Federal Prosecutors a few months back.  

I say that not to shoot the messenger but because I think people should be cautious of the foundation they are standing on when it is poured by a hyper-partisan group that stretches credulity by stating that the founders saw things differently than we do today.  Maybe they did, probably they did, but they did not clearly define it, so sticking someone with a charge based on what people think they may have meant is a stretch.

If that definition is clearly laid out in the constitution as their definition of bribery, then maybe this sticks, but if this definition is not verbatim in the document and we are simply supposed to take the reference to bribery from the doc and couple it with what people think they really meant then it breaks down right there.  

I've read their article and they make a ton of assumptions on what they think the framers meant and why people should see it this way, so I do not think it is so clearly defined, or they would not be undergoing the gyrations they do to try to convince people to see it this way.

That Schiff has picked this up as a major point should be alarming to the Impeachment Fans.  This is going to fall apart under scrutiny and fast, so the Dems should be worried, IMO, about what this is going to look like if this is all they have.


----------



## bripat9643

beautress said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty tricks by Schiff exposed...
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Now he's droning on about the policy debate over Ukraine:
> 
> Snoooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought foreign policy was determined by the executive branch.
Click to expand...

These diplomats apparently believe we care about their opinion on foreign policy.


----------



## Polishprince

jbander said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, most Americans aren't going to see any of this shit.  We are sick and tired of watching Schiff and the Libs attack us like this, and take down a legit President.
> 
> I think it would be great to have 100,000 people with pickup trucks go to Washington DC and protest this rubbish by "Rollin' Coal" in front of the capital during the event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will just have our great military who will stop your attempt to turn this into a dictatorship , run your  Bubba red neck, old fat white men tin cans over.
Click to expand...



The libs are against Peaceful Protesting now?  

BTW, Donald J. Trump is still the commander in chief


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

easyt65 said:


> In the United States we have the Constitutional / Legal Right to FACE OUR ACCUSERS.
> 
> In the Democrats' / D-Schiff's Liberal Progressive Socialist Democrat version of the United States, which they created and control in the House by having more representatives than the GOP, an American citizen is:
> 1) Guilty until PROVEN innocent
> 2) Does NOT have a Constitutional Right to face his accuser
> 3) Does NOT have the right to ask Democrat witnesses any question they do not like / approve of
> 4) Can NOT call any witnesses the Democrats do not approve of, even if they are THE SOLE REASON / FOUNDATION for the entire INQUISITION going on.
> 
> Welcome to the Socialist Democrat Party's demonstration of what life will be like under *their* control again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _'Schiff DENIES GOP calls for President Trump _
> _NON-Whistleblower to testify, 'Redundant' & 'Un-Necessary''_
> 
> _"The impeachment inquiry, moreover, has gathered an ever-growing body of evidence — from witnesses and documents, including the President's own words in his July 25 call record — that not only confirms, but far exceeds, the initial information in the whistleblower's complaint," Schiff said. "The whistleblower's testimony is therefore redundant and unnecessary."_
> 
> 
> That's right - you just read where criminal-Schiff called the testimony of a 'witness' - who witnessed NOTHING but filed a complaint based solely on 2nd-hand information they received from a source that we don't know exists or not - who does not meet the legal qualifications of the Whistleblower Law to be a legitimate 'Whistleblower', and who has never come forward and never testified to  date *'REDUNDANT'*.
> 
> *REDUNDANT:* * 'not or no longer NEEDED or USEFUL*.
> 
> Words actually mean something and mater. _Schiff-for-brains_ just proved he is dumber than a pile of cow _schiff_.
> 
> The entire Impeachment is based off of the unsubstantiated complaint made by an admitted politically biased, anti-Trump, pro-Biden, ex-Disgraced-CIA-Director-Brennan-disciple/protégé CIA Agent specially trained in Ukraine Geo-Political CIA Ops sent temporarily into the WH to spy on the WH to - when everything else failed - file this 'Whistleblower' complaint about the President's Phone Call with the Ukraine PM...which they were NEVER part of, which they NEVER listened in on, which they NEVER participated in, which they have no 1st-hand knowledge of...and whose source of their 2nd-hand knowledge is still completely unknown .... and this individual has never come forward to declare they are the 'whistleblower' and the identity of the 'whistleblower' has never actually been 100% confirmed,.
> 
> ....but the testimony of the NON-whistleblower is_* 'NO LONGER NEEDED'*_, anything he has to say is *'NOT USEFUL'*....according to Schiff and the treasonous Democrats running this Inquisition.
> 
> The Democrats have proven they have NO EVIDENCE. Not one witness they have called to testify in their illegal coup 2.0 has resented any evidence of a crime, to include the NON-Whistleblower, who filed their complaint based on 2nd-hand knowledge...causing the prosecutorial divisions within the DOJ to dismiss the complaint because they concluded 'RUMOR AND GOSSIP - A LACK OF 1ST-HAND INFORMATION - DOES NOT COME CLOSE TO BEING EVIDENCE OF A CRIME.  Every other witness Schiff has called has either said they HEARD there was quid pro quo (2nd & even 3rd-hand info) or that they had surmised / come to a conclusion in their minds BASED ON WHAT THEY WERE TOLD.
> 
> 
> *'UNNECESSARY':* *'NOT NEEDED'*
> 
> The ONLY 1st-hand-account witnesses, to include the Ukraine PM and the transcript itself, to the phone call have all made it clear - WHAT THE DEMOCRATS ARE CLAIMING / ACCUSING THE PRESIDENT OF NEVER HAPPENED!
> 
> The ONLY reason there is an Impeachment coup scam going on today is because of this 1 individual reached out to Schiff to coordinate the political hit of filing a complaint for something they never personally saw / heard / experienced....but according to Schiff and the Democrats, having the admitted partisan, Biden-supporting, anti-Trump, Intel Community, Brennan-CIA Spy NON-whistleblower testify would just be* 'UNNECESSARY'*.
> 
> Finally, again, the US Constitution and Rule of Law states Americans are INNOCENT until proven guilty, gives us the Right to a FAIR TRIAL, and gives us the RIGHT to FACE OUR ACCUSERS. *In this latest Democrat Impeachment-disguised Coup attempt Schiff and the Democrats have violated all 3:*
> 
> *1) GUILTY until proven innocent: *
> Like with Kavanaugh, they have declared the President to be GUILTY until proven innocent.
> 
> *2) No Fair Trial To Allow Innocence t be Proven:*
> Much like how they rigged their 2016 primary to get the results they wanted, Schiff and Democrats have rigged the impeachment proceedings by stripping away the President's right to a FAIR Trial /Hearing, making it impossible to 'prove his innocence' (which is obvious already). Refusing to allow hit to rebut witnesses by asking them critical questions the Dems do not like, refusing to allow them to call their own pertinent witnesses, and now by refusing to allow witnesses critical to the accusation and at  the core of the entire Impeachment complaint has made Schiff's  Committee hearing room a* 'CONSTITUTION'FREE / JUSTICE-FREE ZONE'!*
> 
> 
> ANYONE NOT INTELLIGENT ENOUGH TO SEE THIS SHAM FOR WHAT IT IS  / TO SEE THIS ENTIRE LATEST DEMOCRAT IMPEACHMENT SHAM IS ANOTHER COUP ATTEMPT SHOULD BE STRIPPED OF THEIR RIGHT TO VOTE FOR BEING TOO STUPID TO DO SO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff denies GOP calls for Trump whistleblower to testify: 'Redundant and unnecessary'
> 
> .


Schiff has ZERO "whistle blowers" all that he really has are Democratic Party operatives aka spies with lies


----------



## jc456

beautress said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty tricks by Schiff exposed...
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Now he's droning on about the policy debate over Ukraine:
> 
> Snoooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought foreign policy was determined by the executive branch.
Click to expand...

me too.  So what is this inquiry for?  isn't that how our republic was set up? Fks like Taylor want his way, run for the presidency.  it's simple.  you want what you want, run and win to put in place.

Taylor is spouting his treasonous shit at my vote.  I voted for Trump and Taylor is against me.


----------



## The Republicans

Coward 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jbander

jc456 said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a lot of work to do. Anyone who is drawing this out and making believe actual crimes have been committed are guilty of obstruction. But that doesn't bother libs. They've been obstructing for the last three years.
> 
> 
> 
> Any one who supports this countries biggest threat and enemy are the real traitors here,We won't let you piss on our constitution , spit on our flag or force a dictatorship on us. Scum bag is your God and Leader as he is for all evangelicals..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> right?  Joe Biden must be taken down for using my money to make millions from Ukraine.  I completely agree with you!  thanks. Such corruption should be exposed and eliminated by sending the guilty Joe's to jail
Click to expand...

 You have us rolling on the floor , you just don't get the fact that what someone else does does not in any way justify the actions of scum bag, it's pitiful that's your only official way to argue against millions of document showing what a pile of shit your god and leader is , You can't turn us into a dictatorship no matter how hard you try, we know you are this countries enemy and the patriots of this country will stop you flat.


----------



## jc456

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the United States we have the Constitutional / Legal Right to FACE OUR ACCUSERS.
> 
> In the Democrats' / D-Schiff's Liberal Progressive Socialist Democrat version of the United States, which they created and control in the House by having more representatives than the GOP, an American citizen is:
> 1) Guilty until PROVEN innocent
> 2) Does NOT have a Constitutional Right to face his accuser
> 3) Does NOT have the right to ask Democrat witnesses any question they do not like / approve of
> 4) Can NOT call any witnesses the Democrats do not approve of, even if they are THE SOLE REASON / FOUNDATION for the entire INQUISITION going on.
> 
> Welcome to the Socialist Democrat Party's demonstration of what life will be like under *their* control again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _'Schiff DENIES GOP calls for President Trump _
> _NON-Whistleblower to testify, 'Redundant' & 'Un-Necessary''_
> 
> _"The impeachment inquiry, moreover, has gathered an ever-growing body of evidence — from witnesses and documents, including the President's own words in his July 25 call record — that not only confirms, but far exceeds, the initial information in the whistleblower's complaint," Schiff said. "The whistleblower's testimony is therefore redundant and unnecessary."_
> 
> 
> That's right - you just read where criminal-Schiff called the testimony of a 'witness' - who witnessed NOTHING but filed a complaint based solely on 2nd-hand information they received from a source that we don't know exists or not - who does not meet the legal qualifications of the Whistleblower Law to be a legitimate 'Whistleblower', and who has never come forward and never testified to  date *'REDUNDANT'*.
> 
> *REDUNDANT:* * 'not or no longer NEEDED or USEFUL*.
> 
> Words actually mean something and mater. _Schiff-for-brains_ just proved he is dumber than a pile of cow _schiff_.
> 
> The entire Impeachment is based off of the unsubstantiated complaint made by an admitted politically biased, anti-Trump, pro-Biden, ex-Disgraced-CIA-Director-Brennan-disciple/protégé CIA Agent specially trained in Ukraine Geo-Political CIA Ops sent temporarily into the WH to spy on the WH to - when everything else failed - file this 'Whistleblower' complaint about the President's Phone Call with the Ukraine PM...which they were NEVER part of, which they NEVER listened in on, which they NEVER participated in, which they have no 1st-hand knowledge of...and whose source of their 2nd-hand knowledge is still completely unknown .... and this individual has never come forward to declare they are the 'whistleblower' and the identity of the 'whistleblower' has never actually been 100% confirmed,.
> 
> ....but the testimony of the NON-whistleblower is_* 'NO LONGER NEEDED'*_, anything he has to say is *'NOT USEFUL'*....according to Schiff and the treasonous Democrats running this Inquisition.
> 
> The Democrats have proven they have NO EVIDENCE. Not one witness they have called to testify in their illegal coup 2.0 has resented any evidence of a crime, to include the NON-Whistleblower, who filed their complaint based on 2nd-hand knowledge...causing the prosecutorial divisions within the DOJ to dismiss the complaint because they concluded 'RUMOR AND GOSSIP - A LACK OF 1ST-HAND INFORMATION - DOES NOT COME CLOSE TO BEING EVIDENCE OF A CRIME.  Every other witness Schiff has called has either said they HEARD there was quid pro quo (2nd & even 3rd-hand info) or that they had surmised / come to a conclusion in their minds BASED ON WHAT THEY WERE TOLD.
> 
> 
> *'UNNECESSARY':* *'NOT NEEDED'*
> 
> The ONLY 1st-hand-account witnesses, to include the Ukraine PM and the transcript itself, to the phone call have all made it clear - WHAT THE DEMOCRATS ARE CLAIMING / ACCUSING THE PRESIDENT OF NEVER HAPPENED!
> 
> The ONLY reason there is an Impeachment coup scam going on today is because of this 1 individual reached out to Schiff to coordinate the political hit of filing a complaint for something they never personally saw / heard / experienced....but according to Schiff and the Democrats, having the admitted partisan, Biden-supporting, anti-Trump, Intel Community, Brennan-CIA Spy NON-whistleblower testify would just be* 'UNNECESSARY'*.
> 
> Finally, again, the US Constitution and Rule of Law states Americans are INNOCENT until proven guilty, gives us the Right to a FAIR TRIAL, and gives us the RIGHT to FACE OUR ACCUSERS. *In this latest Democrat Impeachment-disguised Coup attempt Schiff and the Democrats have violated all 3:*
> 
> *1) GUILTY until proven innocent: *
> Like with Kavanaugh, they have declared the President to be GUILTY until proven innocent.
> 
> *2) No Fair Trial To Allow Innocence t be Proven:*
> Much like how they rigged their 2016 primary to get the results they wanted, Schiff and Democrats have rigged the impeachment proceedings by stripping away the President's right to a FAIR Trial /Hearing, making it impossible to 'prove his innocence' (which is obvious already). Refusing to allow hit to rebut witnesses by asking them critical questions the Dems do not like, refusing to allow them to call their own pertinent witnesses, and now by refusing to allow witnesses critical to the accusation and at  the core of the entire Impeachment complaint has made Schiff's  Committee hearing room a* 'CONSTITUTION'FREE / JUSTICE-FREE ZONE'!*
> 
> 
> ANYONE NOT INTELLIGENT ENOUGH TO SEE THIS SHAM FOR WHAT IT IS  / TO SEE THIS ENTIRE LATEST DEMOCRAT IMPEACHMENT SHAM IS ANOTHER COUP ATTEMPT SHOULD BE STRIPPED OF THEIR RIGHT TO VOTE FOR BEING TOO STUPID TO DO SO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff denies GOP calls for Trump whistleblower to testify: 'Redundant and unnecessary'
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff has ZERO "whistle blowers" all that he really has are Democratic Party operatives aka spies with lies
Click to expand...

Dude, I've stated over and over in here Schitt's is the whistleblower.  It is Schitt's


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

*Schiff has ZERO "whistle blowers" all that he really has are Democratic Party operatives aka spies with lies*


----------



## beautress

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> This will not end well for the idiot Dems.
> People do not like Schiff's unfairness and total dishonesty.
> They will pay the price in 2020.


It's not ending. Pelosi took 2.5 billion dollars out of Social Security payment money. I learned about that yesterday, not sure when she pulled this dirty trick on seniors.

It smacks of the old Clinton scandal Whitewater, in which the funds/life savings of seniors were expropriated by Hillary and Bill Clinton as a "profitable investment" for the Clintons. I'm not understanding why Pelosi would kill off Social Security funds, when they're already low, to fund an impeachment that hs no basis. Can't we get our social security back from the Democrats before they destroy this country financially?

Edit: both fact check and snopes said Pelosi did not take 2.4 billion dollars out for impeachment inquiry. They didn't say that she didn't take 2.4 billion out, they simply said that a website claimed she did it for paying for impeachment of Trump costs. So they Didn't say she didn't take the money, they said she didn't take money out for impeachment inquiries.

If she did take money, why? I'm not understanding this truth and mirrors stuff.


----------



## jc456

jbander said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a lot of work to do. Anyone who is drawing this out and making believe actual crimes have been committed are guilty of obstruction. But that doesn't bother libs. They've been obstructing for the last three years.
> 
> 
> 
> Any one who supports this countries biggest threat and enemy are the real traitors here,We won't let you piss on our constitution , spit on our flag or force a dictatorship on us. Scum bag is your God and Leader as he is for all evangelicals..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> right?  Joe Biden must be taken down for using my money to make millions from Ukraine.  I completely agree with you!  thanks. Such corruption should be exposed and eliminated by sending the guilty Joe's to jail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have us rolling on the floor , you just don't get the fact that what someone else does does not in any way justify the actions of scum bag, it's pitiful that's your only official way to argue against millions of document showing what a pile of shit your god and leader is , You can't turn us into a dictatorship no matter how hard you try, we know you are this countries enemy and the patriots of this country will stop you flat.
Click to expand...

something you can't even present on a message board.  I'm here, tell me what your scumbag dialog is about?  name the crime.  I'm waiting.  I've been waiting since Mueller went down.

Trump is the president and sets foreign policy.  He has a duty to investigate corruption.  Joe was corrupt, it is in evidence on a video.  now, you tell me what is illegal on what trump did.  go!! What was Mueller for?  I thought he was investigating corruption in the 2016 election.  No?

I see you're upset that trump fought back.  you thought he would just bend over and take one up the ass for you.  Instead he sent the knobby cucumber at you!! too fking funny.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Schiff has already been busted on his personally coached whistleblower that didn't even have first hand knowledge. This is going down hill quickly as expected for the dems.  No surprise.


----------



## tyroneweaver

americans died at benghazi to create the aurora of a arab spring
and now were impeaching over irregular channels.  LOL


----------



## jbander

Polishprince said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, most Americans aren't going to see any of this shit.  We are sick and tired of watching Schiff and the Libs attack us like this, and take down a legit President.
> 
> I think it would be great to have 100,000 people with pickup trucks go to Washington DC and protest this rubbish by "Rollin' Coal" in front of the capital during the event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will just have our great military who will stop your attempt to turn this into a dictatorship , run your  Bubba red neck, old fat white men tin cans over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The libs are against Peaceful Protesting now?
> 
> BTW, Donald J. Trump is still the commander in chief
Click to expand...

No I said we won't let you turn this country into a dictatorship. Driving around in a attempt to do that is a joke , your know as in really being  funny, especially the point that you would just send pickup trucks, the red neck vehicle of choice. Ra Ra Bubba.


----------



## Nostra

Let the Clown Show begin....

Shifferbrains begins with his leading questions of the guy giving his opinion of things he was told by people who heard stuff about the call.


----------



## IM2

Yarddog said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trail of Tears genocide, Civil War - 600,000 dead, Jim Crow laws, abortion, now Trump impeachment.
> 
> The list of Democratic accomplishments go on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viet Nam war as well
Click to expand...

That actually started during Eisenhower.


----------



## easyt65

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...eflAhVDpFkKHY5PAU4QMwhSKBcwFw&iact=mrc&uact=8
_*COLLUSION DELUSION 1.0:  RUSSIA:*_





_'Thank you for the Russian-authored Counter-
Intelligence propaganda passed through the 
foreign spy Steele to help me defeat Trump, Vlad.'_
-- _'Da - don't f* it up. Oh,  thanks for the uranium.'_


----------



## jc456

jbander said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, most Americans aren't going to see any of this shit.  We are sick and tired of watching Schiff and the Libs attack us like this, and take down a legit President.
> 
> I think it would be great to have 100,000 people with pickup trucks go to Washington DC and protest this rubbish by "Rollin' Coal" in front of the capital during the event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will just have our great military who will stop your attempt to turn this into a dictatorship , run your  Bubba red neck, old fat white men tin cans over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The libs are against Peaceful Protesting now?
> 
> BTW, Donald J. Trump is still the commander in chief
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I said we won't let you turn this country into a dictatorship. Driving around in a attempt to do that is a joke , your know as in really being  funny, especially the point that you would just send pickup trucks, the red neck vehicle of choice. Ra Ra Bubba.
Click to expand...

I'm right here, come stop me.  Come on internet tough guy.  Here I am!!!


----------



## IM2

Blackrook said:


> Trail of Tears genocide, Civil War - 600,000 dead, Jim Crow laws, abortion, now Trump impeachment.
> 
> The list of Democratic accomplishments go on and on.


Republicans were part of these accomplishments.


----------



## jbander

Sunni Man said:


> The Democrat Impeachment comedy show will be very entertaining and provide plenty of laughter as the liberal loons try to cobble together a case against Trump.  ...


You do know that most of the witnesses are the hand picked people that were picked by scum bag himself as people selected to support his actions. , The witnesses are hate party members. Do you know how stupid your hate party is going to look like, trying to turn the statement of people in their own party as lies.   So where will the comedy be. This is the hate party's Waterloo . God Bless America


----------



## teddyearp

My staff member relayed to me that he heard  . . . . . .  blah, blah, blah.  "Objection, Heresay your Honor"  "Sustained, disregard that testimony"


----------



## Rambunctious

can this dude Taylor get anymore boring?....


----------



## easyt65

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...-flAhXuguAKHeFYA7sQMwg-KAcwBw&iact=mrc&uact=8
*COLLUSION DELUSION 1.0: RUSSIA:
*

_*'We'll take it from here..."*_


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trail of Tears genocide, Civil War - 600,000 dead, Jim Crow laws, abortion, now Trump impeachment.
> 
> The list of Democratic accomplishments go on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viet Nam war as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That actually started during Eisenhower.
Click to expand...

I thought the veitnam war was north veitnam against south veitnam.  hmmmmmmm When did Eisenhower become the leader of south veitnam?


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trail of Tears genocide, Civil War - 600,000 dead, Jim Crow laws, abortion, now Trump impeachment.
> 
> The list of Democratic accomplishments go on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans were part of these accomplishments.
Click to expand...

yep, they freed the black man!!!


----------



## jbander

jc456 said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, most Americans aren't going to see any of this shit.  We are sick and tired of watching Schiff and the Libs attack us like this, and take down a legit President.
> 
> I think it would be great to have 100,000 people with pickup trucks go to Washington DC and protest this rubbish by "Rollin' Coal" in front of the capital during the event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will just have our great military who will stop your attempt to turn this into a dictatorship , run your  Bubba red neck, old fat white men tin cans over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The libs are against Peaceful Protesting now?
> 
> BTW, Donald J. Trump is still the commander in chief
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I said we won't let you turn this country into a dictatorship. Driving around in a attempt to do that is a joke , your know as in really being  funny, especially the point that you would just send pickup trucks, the red neck vehicle of choice. Ra Ra Bubba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm right here, come stop me.  Come on internet tough guy.  Here I am!!!
Click to expand...

This is always the funniest response.


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## SAYIT

easyt65 said:


> In the United States we have the Constitutional / Legal Right to FACE OUR ACCUSERS...


The Hysterical House witch-hunt is not a trial nor does it have to follow due procedures, however Americans' perception of it as a KGB-style process certainly destroys its credibility and usefulness. Sen Graham has already stated that articles arising from a partisan circus will be treated as such in the actual (Senate) trial.

JFTR, as recently as March, House Speaker Nancy Pelosi said impeachment must be "*compelling and overwhelmingly bipartisan.*" She said removing President Donald Trump is "just not worth it."

Overwhelming? Have you seen even a smidge of bipartisanship?


----------



## jc456

what is the article that started this process?  anyone know?


----------



## jwoodie

Since when do "witnesses" read their prepared testimony instead of answering questions?


----------



## konradv

The Republicans have been complaining about secret hearings.  I'll be interested in hearing their feelings now that things are no longer secret.  The real facts can't be hidden behind innuendo anymore.  I'm especially interested how they justify a claim of no _quid pro quo_, but go on to explain their actions in a manner that affirm a _quid pro quo_!


----------



## jc456

jbander said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, most Americans aren't going to see any of this shit.  We are sick and tired of watching Schiff and the Libs attack us like this, and take down a legit President.
> 
> I think it would be great to have 100,000 people with pickup trucks go to Washington DC and protest this rubbish by "Rollin' Coal" in front of the capital during the event.
> 
> 
> 
> We will just have our great military who will stop your attempt to turn this into a dictatorship , run your  Bubba red neck, old fat white men tin cans over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The libs are against Peaceful Protesting now?
> 
> BTW, Donald J. Trump is still the commander in chief
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I said we won't let you turn this country into a dictatorship. Driving around in a attempt to do that is a joke , your know as in really being  funny, especially the point that you would just send pickup trucks, the red neck vehicle of choice. Ra Ra Bubba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm right here, come stop me.  Come on internet tough guy.  Here I am!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is always the funniest response.
Click to expand...

naw  your's was.


----------



## jbander

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the second that Donald J. Trump disembarked from the Golden Escalator to begin serving the country he loves as her President, the libs have said "this is the beginning of the end", "the walls are closing in" "we got him now" continuously.
> 
> And the problem here is what the problem always will be. Libs underestimating Trump, and Trump fighting back with Twitter and other tools, libs responding by throwing a tantrum saying "this is not "presidential, how dare he fight back."
> 
> Trump is playing 5D chess, while Pencil Necked Geek Adam Schiff is playing tiddlywinks.
Click to expand...

Fighting back with Twitter. The new right wing.


----------



## IM2

jc456 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trail of Tears genocide, Civil War - 600,000 dead, Jim Crow laws, abortion, now Trump impeachment.
> 
> The list of Democratic accomplishments go on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viet Nam war as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That actually started during Eisenhower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the veitnam war was north veitnam against south veitnam.  hmmmmmmm When did Eisenhower become the leader of south veitnam?
Click to expand...

Try again dumbass.


----------



## Nostra

Schifferbrains went straight for Taylor's comment that IF aid was not given to Ukraine that Ukrainians would die.  Several touching questions about a soldier who actually died the day after the call.

Hey Schifferbrains, the aid WAS given.  No delay, no lapse in aid.  

The idiot started off with a big NOTHINGBURGER.

Already blowing up in his bug-eyed face.


----------



## Rambunctious

This is a one sided joke...when do the republicans get to question this book worm?....


----------



## easyt65

*COLLUSION DELUSION 2.0: UKRAINE:*





_'NO...sending Democrats / CIA operatives to work
with corrupt Ukraine officials to acquire 'dirt' on 
the President to use against him in the 2016 
election is NOT 'Illegal Collusion' with foreign 
entities in order to affect a Presidential election and 

A President asking the new Ukraine PM to look into 
possible corruption in Ukraine to make sure Ukraine 
is not interfering in US elections - specifically illegally 
working with Democrats again - IS illegal and Impeachable.'_


----------



## Polishprince

jbander said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the second that Donald J. Trump disembarked from the Golden Escalator to begin serving the country he loves as her President, the libs have said "this is the beginning of the end", "the walls are closing in" "we got him now" continuously.
> 
> And the problem here is what the problem always will be. Libs underestimating Trump, and Trump fighting back with Twitter and other tools, libs responding by throwing a tantrum saying "this is not "presidential, how dare he fight back."
> 
> Trump is playing 5D chess, while Pencil Necked Geek Adam Schiff is playing tiddlywinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fighting back with Twitter. The new right wing.
Click to expand...



Twitter is critical, no doubt about it.

The libs are attacking President Trump 24/7.   Twitter gives him the opportunity to respond immediately if he so chooses, and to bypass the entire Fake News Media.

That's one of the things the lib media really hates about him, they are no longer the gatekeeper for information.


----------



## Rambunctious

Nostra said:


> Schifferbrains went straight for Taylor's comment that IF aid was not given to Ukraine that Ukrainians would die.  Several touching questions about a soldier who actually died the day after the call.
> 
> Hey Schifferbrains, the aid WAS given.  No delay, no lapse in aid.
> 
> The idiot started off with a big NOTHINGBURGER.
> 
> Already blowing up in his bug-eyed face.


Obama never sent weapons to the Ukraine...he was too afraid of Putin....Obama sent them meals on wheels and sanitary napkins....so what is this?...


----------



## OldLady

LordBrownTrout said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, trump broke no laws.  No, the russian collusion hindenburg went down in a fiery blow.  Have no fear though the american hating libs will be gassing up a third hindenburg when this one goes down.
Click to expand...

Taylor just sunk Trump's ship.


----------



## Flash

I wonder if these stupid Moon Bats realize that the only witnesses that are allowed to appear are the one that Shiffty and the Democrat butt pirates will allow to appear.

Sham hearing.

The more I see how pathetic these Moon Bats look with this sham investigation the more convinced I am that Trump will win by a landslide.

The Democrats can't win with their commie issues so this is what they have resorted to and that  will come back and bite them in the ass.


----------



## konradv

The only farce I've noticed is the notion that Trump has a defense!


----------



## jwoodie

Dems still can't get over losing the 2016 election.


----------



## mudwhistle

Rambunctious said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schifferbrains went straight for Taylor's comment that IF aid was not given to Ukraine that Ukrainians would die.  Several touching questions about a soldier who actually died the day after the call.
> 
> Hey Schifferbrains, the aid WAS given.  No delay, no lapse in aid.
> 
> The idiot started off with a big NOTHINGBURGER.
> 
> Already blowing up in his bug-eyed face.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama never sent weapons to the Ukraine...he was too afraid of Putin....Obama sent them meals on wheels and sanitary napkins....so what is this?...
Click to expand...

That was different.....


----------



## depotoo

jbander said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, most Americans aren't going to see any of this shit.  We are sick and tired of watching Schiff and the Libs attack us like this, and take down a legit President.
> 
> I think it would be great to have 100,000 people with pickup trucks go to Washington DC and protest this rubbish by "Rollin' Coal" in front of the capital during the event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will just have our great military who will stop your attempt to turn this into a dictatorship , run your  Bubba red neck, old fat white men tin cans over.
Click to expand...

You are truly confused.  It is the Dems that keep doing all the dictating.


----------



## jbander

jc456 said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a lot of work to do. Anyone who is drawing this out and making believe actual crimes have been committed are guilty of obstruction. But that doesn't bother libs. They've been obstructing for the last three years.
> 
> 
> 
> Any one who supports this countries biggest threat and enemy are the real traitors here,We won't let you piss on our constitution , spit on our flag or force a dictatorship on us. Scum bag is your God and Leader as he is for all evangelicals..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> right?  Joe Biden must be taken down for using my money to make millions from Ukraine.  I completely agree with you!  thanks. Such corruption should be exposed and eliminated by sending the guilty Joe's to jail
Click to expand...

There you go, Biden did something wrong so it justifies the action of your pile of shit leader. Smart thinking.


----------



## Hellbilly

Looks like the Trumptards are getting nervous.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitehall

"The Fun". That will tell you everything you need to know about the crazy desperate left these days. The fact is that the burden of proof is on the crazy democrats and so far it seems that the original whistle blower won't be available to testify and their case is falling apart as we speak.


----------



## Baz Ares

konradv said:


> The Republicans have been complaining about secret hearings.  I'll be interested in hearing their feelings now that things are no longer secret.  The real facts can't be hidden behind innuendo anymore.  I'm especially interested how they justify a claim of no _quid pro quo_, but go on to explain their actions in a manner that affirm a _quid pro quo_!


House Impeachment Inquiry held on the hill, are FAKE.
Only Impeachment Inquiry held in Faux New sets are real.
Staffed by their INSANE Hosts.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

OldLady said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, trump broke no laws.  No, the russian collusion hindenburg went down in a fiery blow.  Have no fear though the american hating libs will be gassing up a third hindenburg when this one goes down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Taylor just sunk Trump's ship.
Click to expand...


No he didn't because he broke no laws.


----------



## bripat9643

jwoodie said:


> Dems still can't get over losing the 2016 election.


Nothing new here.  We all know these dirtbags believe Trump wanted to prosecute Biden pure for political reasons.  Of course everything politicians do is for political reasons.  The entire Constitution was written for political reasons.


----------



## Nostra

Is this Schifferbrains STAR witness?


----------



## jc456

jbander said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the second that Donald J. Trump disembarked from the Golden Escalator to begin serving the country he loves as her President, the libs have said "this is the beginning of the end", "the walls are closing in" "we got him now" continuously.
> 
> And the problem here is what the problem always will be. Libs underestimating Trump, and Trump fighting back with Twitter and other tools, libs responding by throwing a tantrum saying "this is not "presidential, how dare he fight back."
> 
> Trump is playing 5D chess, while Pencil Necked Geek Adam Schiff is playing tiddlywinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fighting back with Twitter. The new right wing.
Click to expand...

sure,  MSM is controlling the dems.  Seems right to me.  Do his tweets get attention?  if so, then it works.  right?


----------



## jc456

jbander said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a lot of work to do. Anyone who is drawing this out and making believe actual crimes have been committed are guilty of obstruction. But that doesn't bother libs. They've been obstructing for the last three years.
> 
> 
> 
> Any one who supports this countries biggest threat and enemy are the real traitors here,We won't let you piss on our constitution , spit on our flag or force a dictatorship on us. Scum bag is your God and Leader as he is for all evangelicals..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> right?  Joe Biden must be taken down for using my money to make millions from Ukraine.  I completely agree with you!  thanks. Such corruption should be exposed and eliminated by sending the guilty Joe's to jail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go, Biden did something wrong so it justifies the action of your pile of shit leader. Smart thinking.
Click to expand...

what actions by trump?  I asked you and you avoided yet again.  hmmmmmm got nothing huh?  I feel your pain.  wait, I lied, I don't give a fk about your pain.


----------



## Rambunctious

Mr Taylor thought....he thought???????? who elected him? he is not the president so what he thinks about the call or the policy makes no difference at all...get elected asshole and then you can do things your way....


----------



## Rambunctious

Mr Taylor seems more concerned about the Ukraine than he does America....


----------



## jbander

Polishprince said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the second that Donald J. Trump disembarked from the Golden Escalator to begin serving the country he loves as her President, the libs have said "this is the beginning of the end", "the walls are closing in" "we got him now" continuously.
> 
> And the problem here is what the problem always will be. Libs underestimating Trump, and Trump fighting back with Twitter and other tools, libs responding by throwing a tantrum saying "this is not "presidential, how dare he fight back."
> 
> Trump is playing 5D chess, while Pencil Necked Geek Adam Schiff is playing tiddlywinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fighting back with Twitter. The new right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter is critical, no doubt about it.
> 
> The libs are attacking President Trump 24/7.   Twitter gives him the opportunity to respond immediately if he so chooses, and to bypass the entire Fake News Media.
> 
> That's one of the things the lib media really hates about him, they are no longer the gatekeeper for information.
Click to expand...

Oh I see, so your part of his twitter team, Ra Ra twitter.


----------



## Oddball

georgephillip said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have him now thread 100,000,000,000,000.000.000,000,000.000.000,000,000,000,001.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 289598
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Can you spot any evidence of corruption in Trump's past?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Federal, state and congressional authorities are scrutinizing many aspects of Donald J. Trump’s life through investigations related to his businesses, campaign, inauguration and presidency. We’ll be tracking them here. According to reporting by The New York Times, there are currently at least:
> 
> 12
> CONGRESSIONAL INVESTIGATIONS
> 10
> FEDERAL CRIMINAL INVESTIGATIONS
> 8
> STATE AND LOCAL INVESTIGATIONS"
> 
> Tracking 30 Investigations Related to Trump
Click to expand...


----------



## jc456

Bri, you were right.

Yawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwn


----------



## easyt65

_*'DEMOCRAT COUP 3.0: EXTORTION IMPEACHMENT SCAM':*_





[URL='https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https%3A%2F%2Fi.imgflip.com%2F2%2F25926v.jpg&imgrefurl=https%3A%2F%2Fimgflip.com%2Fi%2F3bp87k&docid=cjcq238wA4MlXM&tbnid=gHC_tkroIdFV_M%3A&vet=12ahUKEwjSvsm40-flAhVeFTQIHeaIArM4ZBAzKFswW3oECAEQYA..i&w=150&h=150&bih=828&biw=1078&q=clown%20d-sCHIFF%20MEME&ved=2ahUKEwjSvsm40-flAhVeFTQIHeaIArM4ZBAzKFswW3oECAEQYA&iact=mrc&uact=8']


*"I can!"*[/URL]


----------



## Rambunctious

konradv said:


> The only farce I've noticed is the notion that Trump has a defense!


Schiff won't let Trump present one dummy.....


----------



## jbander

whitehall said:


> "The Fun". That will tell you everything you need to know about the crazy desperate left these days. The fact is that the burden of proof is on the crazy democrats and so far it seems that the original whistle blower won't be available to testify and their case is falling apart as we speak.


Sure it is. Said the criminal to the hangman.


----------



## easyt65

I wrote the summary using 98% PICTURES...so the snowflakes could follow along and 'get  it'.


----------



## jc456

Rambunctious said:


> Mr Taylor seems more concerned about the Ukraine than he does America....


that was very noticeable.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

No doubt it's all a game. Just look at the title of the thread. Tells you all you need to know.

*The fun starts tomorrow.*


----------



## OldLady

Flash said:


> I wonder if these stupid Moon Bats realize that the only witnesses that are allowed to appear are the one that Shiffty and the Democrat butt pirates will allow to appear.
> 
> Sham hearing.
> 
> The more I see how pathetic these Moon Bats look with this sham investigation the more convinced I am that Trump will win by a landslide.
> 
> The Democrats can't win with their commie issues so this is what they have resorted to and that  will come back and bite them in the ass.


Maybe you're not getting the opposing testimony, but you aren't even listening to the testimony that is being presented.  You know the other side.  Maybe you should listen to the ambassador and find out what Trump & Co were up to.  If you think it was okay, so be it.  But you need to listen to what else happened.


----------



## jc456

jbander said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the second that Donald J. Trump disembarked from the Golden Escalator to begin serving the country he loves as her President, the libs have said "this is the beginning of the end", "the walls are closing in" "we got him now" continuously.
> 
> And the problem here is what the problem always will be. Libs underestimating Trump, and Trump fighting back with Twitter and other tools, libs responding by throwing a tantrum saying "this is not "presidential, how dare he fight back."
> 
> Trump is playing 5D chess, while Pencil Necked Geek Adam Schiff is playing tiddlywinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fighting back with Twitter. The new right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter is critical, no doubt about it.
> 
> The libs are attacking President Trump 24/7.   Twitter gives him the opportunity to respond immediately if he so chooses, and to bypass the entire Fake News Media.
> 
> That's one of the things the lib media really hates about him, they are no longer the gatekeeper for information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I see, so your part of his twitter team, Ra Ra twitter.
Click to expand...

shit, they went to the House under investigation, they must not be just a simple pumpkin pie.  huh?  you're such a loser.  I still don't feel sorry for you.

Twitter bans political ads after Facebook refused to do so

Nothing huh?  I'm still laughing at your pain.


----------



## Rambunctious

Train wreck.....


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Billiejeens

bripat9643 said:


> When is this Kent bonehead going to stop with the history lesson which has nothing to do with the issue?



He proud o him.


----------



## Nostra

America is already asleep.


----------



## jbander

jc456 said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the second that Donald J. Trump disembarked from the Golden Escalator to begin serving the country he loves as her President, the libs have said "this is the beginning of the end", "the walls are closing in" "we got him now" continuously.
> 
> And the problem here is what the problem always will be. Libs underestimating Trump, and Trump fighting back with Twitter and other tools, libs responding by throwing a tantrum saying "this is not "presidential, how dare he fight back."
> 
> Trump is playing 5D chess, while Pencil Necked Geek Adam Schiff is playing tiddlywinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fighting back with Twitter. The new right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure,  MSM is controlling the dems.  Seems right to me.  Do his tweets get attention?  if so, then it works.  right?
Click to expand...

Another one of scum bags twitter team.  They all ware T's on their red neck bubba caps.


----------



## bripat9643

Rambunctious said:


> Mr Taylor thought....he thought???????? who elected him? he is not the president so what he thinks about the call or the policy makes no difference at all...get elected asshole and then you can do things your way....


Yep, so far his testimony is just his opinion.  No actual facts.


----------



## Baz Ares

Where are all the Trumpster DOPer supporters saying how corrupt this is
if they think what Biden did was wrong?
After boost from Perry, backers got huge gas deal in Ukraine


----------



## Polishprince

OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if these stupid Moon Bats realize that the only witnesses that are allowed to appear are the one that Shiffty and the Democrat butt pirates will allow to appear.
> 
> Sham hearing.
> 
> The more I see how pathetic these Moon Bats look with this sham investigation the more convinced I am that Trump will win by a landslide.
> 
> The Democrats can't win with their commie issues so this is what they have resorted to and that  will come back and bite them in the ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you're not getting the opposing testimony, but you aren't even listening to the testimony that is being presented.  You know the other side.  Maybe you should listen to the ambassador and find out what Trump & Co were up to.  If you think it was okay, so be it.  But you need to listen to what else happened.
Click to expand...



The testimony isn't being given in a Fair Way,  as a result, I'll wait for EIB correspondent Rush H Limbaugh III's analysis of it.


----------



## jc456

Nostra said:


> America is already asleep.


it took less than two hours.


----------



## OldLady

LordBrownTrout said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, trump broke no laws.  No, the russian collusion hindenburg went down in a fiery blow.  Have no fear though the american hating libs will be gassing up a third hindenburg when this one goes down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Taylor just sunk Trump's ship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn't because he broke no laws.
Click to expand...

Well, after hearing his testimony, I have no question any longer what Trump was up to.  He was more interested in getting Zelensky to publicly announce an investigation into Burisma and interference in the 2016 election (by Democrats, naturally) than in Ukrainian security.  Sondland said so.  Twice.  Clearly.  No innuendo.


----------



## Rambunctious

Mr Taylor....."What I understood"....??????????????????????

you have got to be kidding me Schiff.....


----------



## Billiejeens

beautress said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty tricks by Schiff exposed...
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Now he's droning on about the policy debate over Ukraine:
> 
> Snoooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought foreign policy was determined by the executive branch.
Click to expand...


See that's the illusion.
The state dept has pretty much ran a shadow govt. For who knows how long.


----------



## easyt65

jc456 said:


> Dude, I've stated over and over in here Schitt's is the whistleblower.  It is Schitt's



This entire_ 'Whistleblower Impeachment'_ is ANOTHER one of Schiff's own creations - another_* 'PARODY'*_.  It just hasn't been revealed yet, so he hasn't admitted to it / called it that yet!


----------



## Nostra

Every question includes "What did you understand that to mean".

This clown has nothing but his opinion.  No facts.  Nothing.

What a debacle.


----------



## bripat9643

konradv said:


> The only farce I've noticed is the notion that Trump has a defense!


Schiff-for-Brains hasn't allowed him to have a defense.


----------



## mamooth

Given that the whistlelblower's testimony has been confirmed multiple times by others, it makes zero sense to demand he testify.

That is, unless the entire point is to identify him so he can be killed.

Yep, that is the entire point. Conservatives want him dead or forced into hiding for being a patriot. The Trump cult wants to make a very public example of what happens to anyone who reports on the crimes of DearLeader and TheParty. Like the proud Stalinists they all are, they intend to terrify all opponents into submission.

The funny thing? They think it's not obvious.


----------



## depotoo

OldLady said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, trump broke no laws.  No, the russian collusion hindenburg went down in a fiery blow.  Have no fear though the american hating libs will be gassing up a third hindenburg when this one goes down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Taylor just sunk Trump's ship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn't because he broke no laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, after hearing his testimony, I have no question any longer what Trump was up to.  He was more interested in getting Zelensky to publicly announce an investigation into Burisma and interference in the 2016 election (by Democrats, naturally) than in Ukrainian security.  Sondland said so.  Twice.  Clearly.  No innuendo.
Click to expand...

So much for wanting to hear testimony from everyones perspective of what they interpreted he was saying, right?  Mob rule.


----------



## georgephillip

Oddball said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have him now thread 100,000,000,000,000.000.000,000,000.000.000,000,000,000,001.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 289598
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Can you spot any evidence of corruption in Trump's past?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Federal, state and congressional authorities are scrutinizing many aspects of Donald J. Trump’s life through investigations related to his businesses, campaign, inauguration and presidency. We’ll be tracking them here. According to reporting by The New York Times, there are currently at least:
> 
> 12
> CONGRESSIONAL INVESTIGATIONS
> 10
> FEDERAL CRIMINAL INVESTIGATIONS
> 8
> STATE AND LOCAL INVESTIGATIONS"
> 
> Tracking 30 Investigations Related to Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 289630
Click to expand...






Too much MAGA?


----------



## Oddball

ibtl


----------



## Rambunctious

What a fucking joke...I'm going to go and hit some balls...this is a waste of my time....


----------



## LordBrownTrout

OldLady said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, trump broke no laws.  No, the russian collusion hindenburg went down in a fiery blow.  Have no fear though the american hating libs will be gassing up a third hindenburg when this one goes down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Taylor just sunk Trump's ship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn't because he broke no laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, after hearing his testimony, I have no question any longer what Trump was up to.  He was more interested in getting Zelensky to publicly announce an investigation into Burisma and interference in the 2016 election (by Democrats, naturally) than in Ukrainian security.  Sondland said so.  Twice.  Clearly.  No innuendo.
Click to expand...


Handpicked by dems who looked the other way when Biden did it. So.....possible but still broke no laws.


----------



## Flash

OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if these stupid Moon Bats realize that the only witnesses that are allowed to appear are the one that Shiffty and the Democrat butt pirates will allow to appear.
> 
> Sham hearing.
> 
> The more I see how pathetic these Moon Bats look with this sham investigation the more convinced I am that Trump will win by a landslide.
> 
> The Democrats can't win with their commie issues so this is what they have resorted to and that  will come back and bite them in the ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you're not getting the opposing testimony, but you aren't even listening to the testimony that is being presented.  You know the other side.  Maybe you should listen to the ambassador and find out what Trump & Co were up to.  If you think it was okay, so be it.  But you need to listen to what else happened.
Click to expand...



There is no other side.  It is just Democrat dirty tricks to try to gain through this sham procedure to get what they were unable to earn at the ballot box.

We all saw the transcripts of the telephone conversation.  Trump didn't do anything

The shitheads that did something were the Obama administration and that Joe Biden asshole that put pressure on the Ukrainians to  layoff investigating the VP's crackhead son.


----------



## Billiejeens

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> This will not end well for the idiot Dems.
> People do not like Schiff's unfairness and total dishonesty.
> They will pay the price in 2020.




They dont have a choice
Once the malfeasance by State gets into the mainstream- they are done anyway.


----------



## Baz Ares

Ropey said:


>


*House Republicans Issued More Than 70 Subpoenas and Letters Investigating Hillary Clinton. Over the many investigations of Benghazi.*

*btw: HRC showed up on her  Subpoenas when in came in the end and made the DOPers look like morons. And after some 10 Investigations.*
*It all ended in a ZERO!*





*As for MAGA Missles-For-Dirt-Gate. An impeachment of the Great Douche will be done.*
*On to the Senate.*


----------



## Rambunctious

The Schiff express......


----------



## Oddball

georgephillip said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have him now thread 100,000,000,000,000.000.000,000,000.000.000,000,000,000,001.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 289598
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Can you spot any evidence of corruption in Trump's past?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Federal, state and congressional authorities are scrutinizing many aspects of Donald J. Trump’s life through investigations related to his businesses, campaign, inauguration and presidency. We’ll be tracking them here. According to reporting by The New York Times, there are currently at least:
> 
> 12
> CONGRESSIONAL INVESTIGATIONS
> 10
> FEDERAL CRIMINAL INVESTIGATIONS
> 8
> STATE AND LOCAL INVESTIGATIONS"
> 
> Tracking 30 Investigations Related to Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 289630
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much MAGA?
Click to expand...

Need reminding that you barking moonbats are still batting 0-fer after three years?

BTW...


----------



## Nostra

"What I can do for you today is tell you what I heard from other people"-Schifferbrain's STAR WITNESS.


----------



## WillowTree

This is just a big steaming pile of BS.


----------



## depotoo

Billiejeens said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty tricks by Schiff exposed...
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Now he's droning on about the policy debate over Ukraine:
> 
> Snoooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought foreign policy was determined by the executive branch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See that's the illusion.
> The state dept has pretty much ran a shadow govt. For who knows how long.
Click to expand...

That has been going on for decades now, just gotten exposed recently for what they are.


----------



## easyt65

mamooth said:


> Given that the whistlelblower's testimony has been confirmed multiple times by others...



What 'testimony'?  That they were not part of the phone call, that they were not there for the phone call, that they did not hear or see anything, that they were TOLD by someone (not identified so could possibly not exist) else what happened, and filed a non-whistleblower complaint about something that may or may not have happened based on zero 1st-hand knowledge, only on gossip / hearsay?!

Yes,  that much has been verified by every other one of Schiff's 'witnesses' who also said the same thing:  _'We don't know schiff - we heard gossip, hearsay, and rumors and formed our opinions based on  that.'_

Brilliant. Thanks for that insight.


----------



## Ropey

And passed 720 laws.

On to the senate.

McConnell, GOP leaders say they won't be watching House impeachment hearing


----------



## bripat9643

Rambunctious said:


> Mr Taylor thought....he thought???????? who elected him? he is not the president so what he thinks about the call or the policy makes no difference at all...get elected asshole and then you can do things your way....


Here's a good article on the subject:

bob lonsberry dot com


----------



## Polishprince

OldLady said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, trump broke no laws.  No, the russian collusion hindenburg went down in a fiery blow.  Have no fear though the american hating libs will be gassing up a third hindenburg when this one goes down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Taylor just sunk Trump's ship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn't because he broke no laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, after hearing his testimony, I have no question any longer what Trump was up to.  He was more interested in getting Zelensky to publicly announce an investigation into Burisma and interference in the 2016 election (by Democrats, naturally) than in Ukrainian security.  Sondland said so.  Twice.  Clearly.  No innuendo.
Click to expand...



Zelensky said otherwise, was President Zelensky lying? Zelensky said there was no pressure at all.


----------



## OldLady

depotoo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, trump broke no laws.  No, the russian collusion hindenburg went down in a fiery blow.  Have no fear though the american hating libs will be gassing up a third hindenburg when this one goes down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Taylor just sunk Trump's ship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn't because he broke no laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, after hearing his testimony, I have no question any longer what Trump was up to.  He was more interested in getting Zelensky to publicly announce an investigation into Burisma and interference in the 2016 election (by Democrats, naturally) than in Ukrainian security.  Sondland said so.  Twice.  Clearly.  No innuendo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So much for wanting to hear testimony from everyones perspective of what they interpreted he was saying, right?  Mob rule.
Click to expand...

Interpreted?  There's no wiggle room in Taylor's testimony.  At all.


----------



## beautress

Rambunctious said:


> What a fucking joke...I'm going to go and hit some balls...this is a waste of my time....


Well, for what it's worth, thanks for sharing. I am really not understanding why the Democrats are trying to use an impeachment hearing to gain more power, because I thought impeachments were for serious crimes. There are no crimes here. 

I'm just not understanding why they're damaging the existing institution of governmental activities with lies drummed up from spin committees.


----------



## Billiejeens

Billyboom said:


> Looks like the Trumptards are getting nervous.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I laugh


----------



## depotoo

LordBrownTrout said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, trump broke no laws.  No, the russian collusion hindenburg went down in a fiery blow.  Have no fear though the american hating libs will be gassing up a third hindenburg when this one goes down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Taylor just sunk Trump's ship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn't because he broke no laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, after hearing his testimony, I have no question any longer what Trump was up to.  He was more interested in getting Zelensky to publicly announce an investigation into Burisma and interference in the 2016 election (by Democrats, naturally) than in Ukrainian security.  Sondland said so.  Twice.  Clearly.  No innuendo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Handpicked by dems who looked the other way when Biden did it. So.....possible but still broke no laws.
Click to expand...

Don’t forget this is their fantasy scenario they are trying to sell here.  Nothing else.


----------



## Billiejeens

beautress said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a fucking joke...I'm going to go and hit some balls...this is a waste of my time....
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for what it's worth, thanks for sharing. I am really not understanding why the Democrats are trying to use an impeachment hearing to gain more power, because I thought impeachments were for serious crimes. There are no crimes here.
> 
> I'm just not understanding why they're damaging the existing institution of governmental activities with lies drummed up from spin committees.
Click to expand...



Because they are entirely about power.


----------



## depotoo

OldLady said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except, trump broke no laws.  No, the russian collusion hindenburg went down in a fiery blow.  Have no fear though the american hating libs will be gassing up a third hindenburg when this one goes down.
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor just sunk Trump's ship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn't because he broke no laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, after hearing his testimony, I have no question any longer what Trump was up to.  He was more interested in getting Zelensky to publicly announce an investigation into Burisma and interference in the 2016 election (by Democrats, naturally) than in Ukrainian security.  Sondland said so.  Twice.  Clearly.  No innuendo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So much for wanting to hear testimony from everyones perspective of what they interpreted he was saying, right?  Mob rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interpreted?  There's no wiggle room in Taylor's testimony.  At all.
Click to expand...

You can’t be serious.  Then again...


----------



## bripat9643

beautress said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a fucking joke...I'm going to go and hit some balls...this is a waste of my time....
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for what it's worth, thanks for sharing. I am really not understanding why the Democrats are trying to use an impeachment hearing to gain more power, because I thought impeachments were for serious crimes. There are no crimes here.
> 
> I'm just not understanding why they're damaging the existing institution of governmental activities with lies drummed up from spin committees.
Click to expand...

You make the mistake of assuming they care.  All they care about is gaining power.


----------



## beautress

depotoo said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty tricks by Schiff exposed...
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Now he's droning on about the policy debate over Ukraine:
> 
> Snoooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought foreign policy was determined by the executive branch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See that's the illusion.
> The state dept has pretty much ran a shadow govt. For who knows how long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has been going on for decades now, just gotten exposed recently for what they are.
Click to expand...

Are you saying the State Department should not be in the Executive Branch?


----------



## Flash

mamooth said:


> Given that the whistlelblower's testimony has been confirmed multiple times by others, it makes zero sense to demand he testify.
> 
> That is, unless the entire point is to identify him so he can be killed.
> 
> Yep, that is the entire point. Conservatives want him dead or forced into hiding for being a patriot. The Trump cult wants to make a very public example of what happens to anyone who reports on the crimes of DearLeader and TheParty. Like the proud Stalinists they all are, they intend to terrify all opponents in to submission.
> 
> The funny thing? They think it's not obvious.




You are confused.  There is no whistle blower.  Just a Democrat Dirty tricks operative that hasn't been confirmed by jackshit.

*BREAKING: Bill Taylor just admitted that he encouraged Ambassador Sondland to "Push Back" on President Trump's foreign policy position on Ukraine—all based on hearsay! The president has sole discretion over US foreign policy. These "witnesses" are deep state actors Shameful!*


----------



## Baz Ares

Oddball said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have him now thread 100,000,000,000,000.000.000,000,000.000.000,000,000,000,001.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 289598
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Can you spot any evidence of corruption in Trump's past?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Federal, state and congressional authorities are scrutinizing many aspects of Donald J. Trump’s life through investigations related to his businesses, campaign, inauguration and presidency. We’ll be tracking them here. According to reporting by The New York Times, there are currently at least:
> 
> 12
> CONGRESSIONAL INVESTIGATIONS
> 10
> FEDERAL CRIMINAL INVESTIGATIONS
> 8
> STATE AND LOCAL INVESTIGATIONS"
> 
> Tracking 30 Investigations Related to Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 289630
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much MAGA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Need reminding that you barking moonbats are still batting 0-fer after three years?
> 
> BTW...
> 
> View attachment 289631
Click to expand...

Mueller listed 10 items that if the Great Douche was not in the office. He would have charged IT.
Keep Deflecting.


----------



## Nostra

Is Schifferbrains entire case going to be throwing up a pic of a text and asking this clown what he understands that text to mean?

This is worse for the Dimwingers than I ever expected.


----------



## Billiejeens

Nostra said:


> Every question includes "What did you understand that to mean".
> 
> This clown has nothing but his opinion.  No facts.  Nothing.
> 
> What a debacle.




But we knew that going in.


----------



## easyt65

mamooth said:


> Yep, that is the entire point. Conservatives want him dead or forced into hiding for being a patriot.


When you have to *LIE* to try to make a point, the point you are trying to make is a *LIE*!

The HEARSAY-SPREADER is the individual who filed the 'whistleblower complaint' but is neither a 'whistleblower', as they do not meet the legal qualification as defined in the Whistleblower Law, or a 'witness', since they did not 'witness' anything.

Even if this individual did qualify as a 'whistleblower', which they do NOT, the only protection they are afforded under the law is the protection from being FIRED IN THEIR PLACE OF WORK.

The law does NOT give grant them status anonymity, because the US Constitution gives every citizen the right to face their accuser, one of several Rights the Democrats have continued to manage to deny the accused so far while giving bogus / BS justification for doing so...as you just tried to do.


----------



## progressive hunter

Baz Ares said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 289598
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you spot any evidence of corruption in Trump's past?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Federal, state and congressional authorities are scrutinizing many aspects of Donald J. Trump’s life through investigations related to his businesses, campaign, inauguration and presidency. We’ll be tracking them here. According to reporting by The New York Times, there are currently at least:
> 
> 12
> CONGRESSIONAL INVESTIGATIONS
> 10
> FEDERAL CRIMINAL INVESTIGATIONS
> 8
> STATE AND LOCAL INVESTIGATIONS"
> 
> Tracking 30 Investigations Related to Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 289630
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much MAGA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Need reminding that you barking moonbats are still batting 0-fer after three years?
> 
> BTW...
> 
> View attachment 289631
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller listed 10 items that if the Great Douche was not in the office. He would have charged IT.
> Keep Deflecting.
Click to expand...



AND AGAIN YOU FAIL TO POST THIS LIST,,,


----------



## depotoo

beautress said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty tricks by Schiff exposed...
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Now he's droning on about the policy debate over Ukraine:
> 
> Snoooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought foreign policy was determined by the executive branch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See that's the illusion.
> The state dept has pretty much ran a shadow govt. For who knows how long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has been going on for decades now, just gotten exposed recently for what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying the State Department should not be in the Executive Branch?
Click to expand...

No.  They should be following policy set by the Chief executive.  Not their own desires.  They have been operating outside the executive branch.  If the executive branch differs from their own wants, they buck it every chance they get.


----------



## yidnar

this piece of crap is so corrupt that it is impossible to believe anything coming out of his lying leftist mouth !! Shit claimed he doesnt know who the whistle blower is !!! what ??? are you kidding ?? we all know who the whistle blower is !!! its all over the internet !!! but the head of the dems investigation into a quid pro quo complaint does not know !!!! that should have been the end of todays hearings after that dishonest load of bullshit !! but hey lets face it folks hes not trying to convince conservatives nope hes trying to convince his idiotic voter base ...


----------



## Meister

Baz Ares said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 289598
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you spot any evidence of corruption in Trump's past?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Federal, state and congressional authorities are scrutinizing many aspects of Donald J. Trump’s life through investigations related to his businesses, campaign, inauguration and presidency. We’ll be tracking them here. According to reporting by The New York Times, there are currently at least:
> 
> 12
> CONGRESSIONAL INVESTIGATIONS
> 10
> FEDERAL CRIMINAL INVESTIGATIONS
> 8
> STATE AND LOCAL INVESTIGATIONS"
> 
> Tracking 30 Investigations Related to Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 289630
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much MAGA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Need reminding that you barking moonbats are still batting 0-fer after three years?
> 
> BTW...
> 
> View attachment 289631
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller listed 10 items that if the Great Douche was not in the office. He would have charged IT.
> Keep Deflecting.
Click to expand...

Swing and a miss, Mueller could say anything, but it was obvious he didn't
even know what was in his own report.


----------



## Billiejeens

depotoo said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty tricks by Schiff exposed...
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Now he's droning on about the policy debate over Ukraine:
> 
> Snoooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought foreign policy was determined by the executive branch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See that's the illusion.
> The state dept has pretty much ran a shadow govt. For who knows how long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has been going on for decades now, just gotten exposed recently for what they are.
Click to expand...



Agreed
The abuse committed by the last admin is mind blowing though.


----------



## jbander

Has everyone noticed how pitiful the right's comments are here , they couldn't be anymore desperate. There is one thing that they are missing. We already know that the senate will throw out the impeachment ,even if he was found guilty of raping 13 year olds and killing a hundred baby's . This is your court, the court of public opinion, You are losing . You do realize that the witnesses are right wingers don't you and you have to argue that they are liars to stop the impeachment in the house. How are you going to do that , some are hand picked people from scum bags administration and Military hero's


----------



## beautress

bripat9643 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a fucking joke...I'm going to go and hit some balls...this is a waste of my time....
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for what it's worth, thanks for sharing. I am really not understanding why the Democrats are trying to use an impeachment hearing to gain more power, because I thought impeachments were for serious crimes. There are no crimes here.
> 
> I'm just not understanding why they're damaging the existing institution of governmental activities with lies drummed up from spin committees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make the mistake of assuming they care.  All they care about is gaining power.
Click to expand...

They seem to be backed by an army of people calling themselves "Antifa." And every time I hear about Antifa activities it goes over the line of mischief and into the paramilitary or even military category, and that worries me, because I know military stuff is the absolute domain of the executive branch.

I'm really worried about Antifa becoming an anti-American force because of their recent forceful and minor weapon-bearing punitive measures against political opponents. I'm worried that this could become a firing on Fort Sumpter kind of thing if it gets any worse.


----------



## Billiejeens

Rambunctious said:


> What a fucking joke...I'm going to go and hit some balls...this is a waste of my time....




I'd suggest hitting Schiff's if I thought that he had any.


----------



## depotoo

Billiejeens said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty tricks by Schiff exposed...
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Now he's droning on about the policy debate over Ukraine:
> 
> Snoooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought foreign policy was determined by the executive branch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See that's the illusion.
> The state dept has pretty much ran a shadow govt. For who knows how long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has been going on for decades now, just gotten exposed recently for what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed
> The abuse in committed bythe last admin is mind blowing though.
Click to expand...

What people don’t seem to understand is the state dept has been operating under the arm of the UN rather than under the US flag for quite some time.


----------



## bripat9643

We'll find out the real reason for this circus when AG Barr starts handing out indictments.  Ukraine is in the middle of the the whole coup thing.  Schiff-for-Brains knows it.  He may be indicted for obstruction.


----------



## RealDave

jwoodie said:


> Since when do "witnesses" read their prepared testimony instead of answering questions?


This isn't a trial.  Try to keep up.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

- the sound of millions of remotes clicked to escape this boring hearing.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

So far all that's been introduced is hearsay and opinion. 


Schiff is trying to pull a rabbit out of a hat and is failing miserably


----------



## Manonthestreet

Oh my......whatever shall we do


----------



## Richard-H

BTW -

It doesn't matter what Biden did or didn't do. What matters in the impeachment hearings is what Trump DID.


----------



## OldLady

depotoo said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except, trump broke no laws.  No, the russian collusion hindenburg went down in a fiery blow.  Have no fear though the american hating libs will be gassing up a third hindenburg when this one goes down.
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor just sunk Trump's ship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn't because he broke no laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, after hearing his testimony, I have no question any longer what Trump was up to.  He was more interested in getting Zelensky to publicly announce an investigation into Burisma and interference in the 2016 election (by Democrats, naturally) than in Ukrainian security.  Sondland said so.  Twice.  Clearly.  No innuendo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Handpicked by dems who looked the other way when Biden did it. So.....possible but still broke no laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t forget this is their fantasy scenario they are trying to sell here.  Nothing else.
Click to expand...

What is "fantasy" about Ambassador Taylor's testimony?


----------



## Billiejeens

beautress said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a fucking joke...I'm going to go and hit some balls...this is a waste of my time....
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for what it's worth, thanks for sharing. I am really not understanding why the Democrats are trying to use an impeachment hearing to gain more power, because I thought impeachments were for serious crimes. There are no crimes here.
> 
> I'm just not understanding why they're damaging the existing institution of governmental activities with lies drummed up from spin committees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make the mistake of assuming they care.  All they care about is gaining power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They seem to be backed by an army of people calling themselves "Antifa." And every time I hear about Antifa activities it goes over the line of mischief and into the paramilitary or even military category, and that worries me, because I know military stuff is the absolute domain of the executive branch.
> 
> I'm really worried about Antifa becoming an anti-American force because of their recent forceful and minor weapon-bearing punitive measures against political opponents. I'm worried that this could become a firing on Fort Sumpter kind of thing if it gets any worse.
Click to expand...



So the good people kill them all.
What else do you fear?


----------



## Dick Foster

jbander said:


> Has everyone noticed how pitiful the right's comments are here , they couldn't be anymore desperate. There is one thing that they are missing. We already know that the senate will throw out the impeachment ,even if he was found guilty of raping 13 year olds and killing a hundred baby's . This is your court, the court of public opinion, You are losing . You do realize that the witnesses are right wingers don't you and you have to argue that they are liars to stop the impeachment in the house. How are you going to do that , some are hand picked people from scum bags administration and Military hero's



One thing about you TDS fools is that you're so easy to spot what with all that drool flying about and such.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

SassyIrishLass said:


> So far all that's been introduced is hearsay and opinion.



And Schiff's lying right from the git-go.

"I do not know the identity of the whistleblower."


----------



## OldLady

depotoo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor just sunk Trump's ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he didn't because he broke no laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, after hearing his testimony, I have no question any longer what Trump was up to.  He was more interested in getting Zelensky to publicly announce an investigation into Burisma and interference in the 2016 election (by Democrats, naturally) than in Ukrainian security.  Sondland said so.  Twice.  Clearly.  No innuendo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So much for wanting to hear testimony from everyones perspective of what they interpreted he was saying, right?  Mob rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interpreted?  There's no wiggle room in Taylor's testimony.  At all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can’t be serious.  Then again...
Click to expand...

Answer my question then.  Never mind.  I'm sure you didn't listen to it, so it's a waste of time trying to discuss it with you.


----------



## Oddball

Richard-H said:


> BTW -
> 
> It doesn't matter what Biden did or didn't do. What matters in the impeachment hearings is what Trump DID.


BTW, you barking moonbats are *STILL* 0-fer after three years.


----------



## bripat9643

RealDave said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do "witnesses" read their prepared testimony instead of answering questions?
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a trial.  Try to keep up.
Click to expand...

That's what you dirtbags say whenever anyone points out the lack of due process.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

jbander said:


> Has everyone noticed how pitiful the right's comments are here , they couldn't be anymore desperate.





jbander said:


> raping 13 year olds and killing a hundred baby's



Ummmm


----------



## progressive hunter

Richard-H said:


> BTW -
> 
> It doesn't matter what Biden did or didn't do. What matters in the impeachment hearings is what Trump DID.




didnt you mean to say that what biden did doesnt mean anything to democrats because it will show their corruption,,,

thats OK we know what you meant,,,


----------



## jc456

Nostra said:


> Every question includes "What did you understand that to mean".
> 
> This clown has nothing but his opinion.  No facts.  Nothing.
> 
> What a debacle.


how do you think the ukraine's felt?

  I can't tell you what they feel,

but tell us anyway.  too fking funny. folks can't make it up.


----------



## easyt65

Baz Ares said:


> Mueller listed 10 items that...



Provide the link to just 1 (ONE) place where it proves Mueller legitimately stated President Trump was illegally colluding with Russians.

Provide the link to just 1 (ONE) place where it proves Mueller legitimately stated President Trump is 'GUILTY of OBSTRUCTION'.

The FACT is the 'Obstruction' case against the President for 'Obstructing' a bogus / BS coup-attempted investigation of a NON-crime in which there was never any evidence of a crime being committed in the 1st place was extremely subjective and built solely on hate-driven partisanship.....much like the sham / 'parody 2.0' Schiff is putting on today.

Mueller's statement was not even written by Mueller - it was written by Weismann!

Under oath  testifying before Congress, Mueller made it perfectly clear he was part of the Obama/Hillary  coup attempt to lend it his name for credibility, that his only 'role' in it was sitting at a big desk looking out of a skyscraper window, looking out over the city view while coloring in his coloring book and drinking juice boxes.


----------



## Thinker101

SassyIrishLass said:


> So far all that's been introduced is hearsay and opinion.
> 
> 
> Schiff is trying to pull a rabbit out of a hat and is failing miserably



That's not his hat.


----------



## Norman

A leftist who projects, how original.


----------



## bripat9643

jwoodie said:


> Since when do "witnesses" read their prepared testimony instead of answering questions?


Since Schiff-for-Brains' staff prepared them for them.


----------



## jc456

Richard-H said:


> BTW -
> 
> It doesn't matter what Biden did or didn't do. What matters in the impeachment hearings is what Trump DID.


I agree,  what did trump do?  can you name the article of impeachment he committed?


----------



## RealDave

The natives are getting restless as their fat sass orange leader is exposed as the crook he has always been.


----------



## Oddball

Baz Ares said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 289598
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you spot any evidence of corruption in Trump's past?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Federal, state and congressional authorities are scrutinizing many aspects of Donald J. Trump’s life through investigations related to his businesses, campaign, inauguration and presidency. We’ll be tracking them here. According to reporting by The New York Times, there are currently at least:
> 
> 12
> CONGRESSIONAL INVESTIGATIONS
> 10
> FEDERAL CRIMINAL INVESTIGATIONS
> 8
> STATE AND LOCAL INVESTIGATIONS"
> 
> Tracking 30 Investigations Related to Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 289630
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much MAGA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Need reminding that you barking moonbats are still batting 0-fer after three years?
> 
> BTW...
> 
> View attachment 289631
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller listed 10 items that if the Great Douche was not in the office. He would have charged IT.
> Keep Deflecting.
Click to expand...

Then why isn't this phony inquisition bringing those up, Gomer?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Thinker101 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far all that's been introduced is hearsay and opinion.
> 
> 
> Schiff is trying to pull a rabbit out of a hat and is failing miserably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not his hat.
Click to expand...


He's created a narrative or scenario he can't prove. I stopped watching the travesty


----------



## bripat9643

RealDave said:


> The natives are getting restless as their fat sass orange leader is exposed as the crook he has always been.


When are they going to start?


----------



## depotoo

OldLady said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor just sunk Trump's ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he didn't because he broke no laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, after hearing his testimony, I have no question any longer what Trump was up to.  He was more interested in getting Zelensky to publicly announce an investigation into Burisma and interference in the 2016 election (by Democrats, naturally) than in Ukrainian security.  Sondland said so.  Twice.  Clearly.  No innuendo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Handpicked by dems who looked the other way when Biden did it. So.....possible but still broke no laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t forget this is their fantasy scenario they are trying to sell here.  Nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is "fantasy" about Ambassador Taylor's testimony?
Click to expand...

It is his interpretation with a bias, nothing more.  He is stating it was more than the words actually spoken.   That would be like me saying the sky is blue, but someone else stating what I really meant is the sky is gray.  No, I meant what I said.  Not their interpretation.


----------



## mamooth

easyt65 said:


> The law does NOT give grant them status anonymity, because the US Constitution gives every citizen the right to face their accuser,



In a trial, dumbass.

Impeachment is not a trial.

You're just making this stupid shit up as an excuse to expose and kill the whistleblower.


----------



## beautress

depotoo said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now he's droning on about the policy debate over Ukraine:
> 
> Snoooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought foreign policy was determined by the executive branch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See that's the illusion.
> The state dept has pretty much ran a shadow govt. For who knows how long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has been going on for decades now, just gotten exposed recently for what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed
> The abuse in committed bythe last admin is mind blowing though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What people don’t seem to understand is the state dept has been operating under the arm of the UN rather than under the US flag for quite some time.
Click to expand...

I was hoping that ended when Obama cleared out. I need a nap. I can't stop the tears right now.


----------



## Nostra

RealDave said:


> The natives are getting restless as their fat sass orange leader is exposed as the crook he has always been.


Dude, your entire case from your STAR WITNESS was nothing but his impressions of texts and phone calls he wasn't a part of.

Holy shit, what a disaster for Schifferbrains.  I love it!


----------



## jc456

depotoo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he didn't because he broke no laws.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, after hearing his testimony, I have no question any longer what Trump was up to.  He was more interested in getting Zelensky to publicly announce an investigation into Burisma and interference in the 2016 election (by Democrats, naturally) than in Ukrainian security.  Sondland said so.  Twice.  Clearly.  No innuendo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Handpicked by dems who looked the other way when Biden did it. So.....possible but still broke no laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t forget this is their fantasy scenario they are trying to sell here.  Nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is "fantasy" about Ambassador Taylor's testimony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is his interpretation with a bias, nothing more.  He is stating it was more than the words actually spoken.   That would be like me saying the sky is blue, but someone else stating what I really meant is the sky is gray.  No, I meant what I said.  Not their interpretation.
Click to expand...

didn't the PM say he didn't know aide money was held?

Didn't trump release the aide?  nothing investigated.  nothing in return.  Nothing.


----------



## Crixus

Billy_Kinetta said:


> - the sound of millions of remotes clicked to escape this boring hearing.




I disagree just alittle. The remotes click to escape the cable news retards who are trying their best to matter.


----------



## bendog

Billy_Kinetta said:


> - the sound of millions of remotes clicked to escape this boring hearing.


what hearing?


----------



## jc456

mamooth said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The law does NOT give grant them status anonymity, because the US Constitution gives every citizen the right to face their accuser,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a trial, dumbass.
> 
> Impeachment is not a trial.
> 
> You're just making this stupid shit up as an excuse to expose and kill the whistleblower.
Click to expand...

this isn't an impeachment.  you got wrong hairball.  what's the article of impeachment that trump is charged with?


----------



## Crixus

Watched alittle commentary. Chris Wallace looks and sounds like he needs to visit the spank bank.


----------



## Billiejeens

beautress said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought foreign policy was determined by the executive branch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See that's the illusion.
> The state dept has pretty much ran a shadow govt. For who knows how long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has been going on for decades now, just gotten exposed recently for what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed
> The abuse in committed bythe last admin is mind blowing though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What people don’t seem to understand is the state dept has been operating under the arm of the UN rather than under the US flag for quite some time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was hoping that ended when Obama cleared out. I need a nap. I can't stop the tears right now.
Click to expand...


President Trump  can only replace so many people and so many policies.
It's designed that way


----------



## Richard-H

progressive hunter said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW -
> 
> It doesn't matter what Biden did or didn't do. What matters in the impeachment hearings is what Trump DID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didnt you mean to say that what biden did doesnt mean anything to democrats because it will show their corruption,,,
> 
> thats OK we know what you meant,,,
Click to expand...


You just keep getting stupider and stupider don't you?

Even if Biden was guilty of something it would NOT justify Trump's attempt at blackmailing Ukraine for his own political gain.

But, since there is no evidence that Biden did anything wrong, this is all academic.

Oh, I forgot - you RWNJs are DESPERATE, so keep trying - maybe you can fool yourselves into believing that a case against Biden will absolve Trump.

Guess again!


----------



## depotoo

beautress said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought foreign policy was determined by the executive branch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See that's the illusion.
> The state dept has pretty much ran a shadow govt. For who knows how long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has been going on for decades now, just gotten exposed recently for what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed
> The abuse in committed bythe last admin is mind blowing though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What people don’t seem to understand is the state dept has been operating under the arm of the UN rather than under the US flag for quite some time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was hoping that ended when Obama cleared out. I need a nap. I can't stop the tears right now.
Click to expand...

They have been deeply embedded since they are ‘career’.


----------



## easyt65

OldLady said:


> Interpreted?  There's no wiggle room in Taylor's testimony.  At all.


You're absolutely  right. According to the actual transcript of Taylor's testimony - not from the SUMMARY Schiff and his committee put out for the MSM to broadcast, which  they did - Taylor said what he testified to was his own formulated* opinions / perceptions* that were based off of *WHAT HE WAS TOLD / WHAT HE HEARD*, NOT BY  ANY EVIDENCE OR ANYTHING HE PERSONALLY KNEW (MORE 2ND-HAND ACCOUNT HEARSAY)!

Finally...great point, OL!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Crixus said:


> Watched alittle commentary. Chris Wallace looks and sounds like he needs to visit the spank bank.



Wallace has become Schiff's "Groom of the Stool".


----------



## BrokeLoser

jbander said:


> Has everyone noticed how pitiful the right's comments are here , they couldn't be anymore desperate. There is one thing that they are missing. We already know that the senate will throw out the impeachment ,even if he was found guilty of raping 13 year olds and killing a hundred baby's . This is your court, the court of public opinion, You are losing . You do realize that the witnesses are right wingers don't you and you have to argue that they are liars to stop the impeachment in the house. How are you going to do that , some are hand picked people from scum bags administration and Military hero's



“We got him right where we want him this time.”
“Mueller is closing in on him.”
“Kavanaugh is guilty.”
“I believe survivors.”
“He’s definitely guilty of Russian collusion.” 
“Oh wait, I meant obstruction of justice.”
“Oh wait, something about Ukraine.”
“Oh wait, all I know is he’s guilty of something...I know this because another disgusting LefTard said he is and because I really, really, really want him to be.”


----------



## bripat9643

Ken Starr just slapped Wallace about the head.


----------



## konradv

When is a _quid pro quo_ not a _quid pro quo_?


----------



## georgephillip

Oddball said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have him now thread 100,000,000,000,000.000.000,000,000.000.000,000,000,000,001.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 289598
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Can you spot any evidence of corruption in Trump's past?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Federal, state and congressional authorities are scrutinizing many aspects of Donald J. Trump’s life through investigations related to his businesses, campaign, inauguration and presidency. We’ll be tracking them here. According to reporting by The New York Times, there are currently at least:
> 
> 12
> CONGRESSIONAL INVESTIGATIONS
> 10
> FEDERAL CRIMINAL INVESTIGATIONS
> 8
> STATE AND LOCAL INVESTIGATIONS"
> 
> Tracking 30 Investigations Related to Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 289630
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much MAGA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Need reminding that you barking moonbats are still batting 0-fer after three years?
> 
> BTW...
> 
> View attachment 289631
Click to expand...




Oddball said:


> Need reminding that you barking moonbats are still batting 0-fer after three years?


Did you forget how Republicans controlled congress for the first two of those three years, Rube?


----------



## Flash

Schiffty has about as much credibility as the Man in the Moon.


----------



## Billiejeens

jbander said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trail of Tears genocide, Civil War - 600,000 dead, Jim Crow laws, abortion, now Trump impeachment.
> 
> The list of Democratic accomplishments go on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viet Nam war as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eisenhower sent aid and advisors . So who's war is it then. Your scum ball leader is going down and his followers are going back under the rocks they came from. You won't be able to turn this country into a dictatorship as you want and we won't let you piss on our flag and constitution.  We have the military and the majority so your threats with all you guns is comical . We will have you run over with your 32 guns on your back with a tank. You can't have my country.  God Bless America
Click to expand...



It ain't your country you fucking POS.


----------



## Richard-H

jc456 said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The law does NOT give grant them status anonymity, because the US Constitution gives every citizen the right to face their accuser,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a trial, dumbass.
> 
> Impeachment is not a trial.
> 
> You're just making this stupid shit up as an excuse to expose and kill the whistleblower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this isn't an impeachment.  you got wrong hairball.  what's the article of impeachment that trump is charged with?
Click to expand...


This is an impeachment inquiry, not an impeachment. So far Trump has not been accused officially - so there is no accuser to face.

When Articles of impeachment are passed by the house, witnesses will be cross examined by the representatives of the President during the Senate trial.


----------



## Flash

The more I see how pathetic these Moon Bats look with this sham investigation the more convinced I am that Trump will win by a landslide.

The Democrats can't win with their commie issues so this is what they have resorted to and I agree with you that it will come back and bite them in the ass.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

jbander said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trail of Tears genocide, Civil War - 600,000 dead, Jim Crow laws, abortion, now Trump impeachment.
> 
> The list of Democratic accomplishments go on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viet Nam war as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eisenhower sent aid and advisors . So who's war is it then. Your scum ball leader is going down and his followers are going back under the rocks they came from. You won't be able to turn this country into a dictatorship as you want and we won't let you piss on our flag and constitution.  We have the military and the majority so your threats with all you guns is comical . We will have you run over with your 32 guns on your back with a tank. You can't have my country.  God Bless America
Click to expand...


What makes you think you have the tank?


----------



## iceberg

BULLDOG said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNN!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sponge Bob is on the other channel. I'm sure that would fit your attention span better.
Click to expand...

who's the one that knew WHEN and WHERE to find it???


----------



## depotoo

Richard-H said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The law does NOT give grant them status anonymity, because the US Constitution gives every citizen the right to face their accuser,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a trial, dumbass.
> 
> Impeachment is not a trial.
> 
> You're just making this stupid shit up as an excuse to expose and kill the whistleblower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this isn't an impeachment.  you got wrong hairball.  what's the article of impeachment that trump is charged with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is an impeachment inquiry, not an impeachment. So far Trump has not been accused officially - so there is no accuser to face.
> 
> When Articles of impeachment are passed by the house, witnesses will be cross examined by the representatives of the President during the Senate trial.
Click to expand...

Bring it on.


----------



## Billiejeens

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans keep asking what the High Crime and Misdemeanor is.....the answer is ....BRIBERY
> 
> Specifically identified in the Constitution
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ What  happened to Russian collusion?
Click to expand...



It's still a thing 
Except the collusion was with hillary


----------



## depotoo

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans keep asking what the High Crime and Misdemeanor is.....the answer is ....BRIBERY
> 
> Specifically identified in the Constitution
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ What  happened to Russian collusion?
Click to expand...

Hadn’t you heard?  It is now the Russian/Ukraine collusion.  Lol


----------



## Richard-H

depotoo said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The law does NOT give grant them status anonymity, because the US Constitution gives every citizen the right to face their accuser,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a trial, dumbass.
> 
> Impeachment is not a trial.
> 
> You're just making this stupid shit up as an excuse to expose and kill the whistleblower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this isn't an impeachment.  you got wrong hairball.  what's the article of impeachment that trump is charged with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is an impeachment inquiry, not an impeachment. So far Trump has not been accused officially - so there is no accuser to face.
> 
> When Articles of impeachment are passed by the house, witnesses will be cross examined by the representatives of the President during the Senate trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bring it on.
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure that's what Schiff intends to do.


----------



## Dick Foster

Billyboom said:


> Looks like the Trumptards are getting nervous.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What color is the sky in your world of total delusion?


----------



## Billiejeens

progressive hunter said:


> did you guys hear schitt lie and say he didnt know the name of the whistleblower???



He is just not a thinker 

I'm waiting to hear him say something that isn't a lie.


----------



## Oddball

Today's media hack echo chamber blabbering point....


----------



## OldLady

yidnar said:


> this piece of crap is so corrupt that it is impossible to believe anything coming out of his lying leftist mouth !! Shit claimed he doesnt know who the whistle blower is !!! what ??? are you kidding ?? we all know who the whistle blower is !!! its all over the internet !!! but the head of the dems investigation into a quid pro quo complaint does not know !!!! that should have been the end of todays hearings after that dishonest load of bullshit !! but hey lets face it folks hes not trying to convince conservatives nope hes trying to convince his idiotic voter base ...


What makes you think he knows who it is?


----------



## bripat9643

Dick Foster said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Trumptards are getting nervous.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What color is the sky in your world of total delusion?
Click to expand...

These are the same morons who said for three years that Mueller was going to send an impeachment referral to Congress.


----------



## IM2

Taylor blew Trumps lie right up. First his lie about not knowing Sondland. Sondland called Trump Taylor tells us. Then Sondland told Taylor that Trump was more concerned about the investigation than about the Ukraine.


----------



## Oddball

Today's media hack echo chamber blabbering point....


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Yeah, but just wait until the Meuller report comes out, Trump's toast.


----------



## IM2

OldLady said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, trump broke no laws.  No, the russian collusion hindenburg went down in a fiery blow.  Have no fear though the american hating libs will be gassing up a third hindenburg when this one goes down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Taylor just sunk Trump's ship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn't because he broke no laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, after hearing his testimony, I have no question any longer what Trump was up to.  He was more interested in getting Zelensky to publicly announce an investigation into Burisma and interference in the 2016 election (by Democrats, naturally) than in Ukrainian security.  Sondland said so.  Twice.  Clearly.  No innuendo.
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## Nostra

Schifferbrain's STAR WITNESS was a disaster.....and he hasn't even been cross examined yet.


----------



## IM2

Oddball said:


> Today's media hack echo chamber blabbering point....
> 
> View attachment 289636


The truth hurts you.


----------



## Billiejeens

Oddball said:


> Today's media hack echo chamber blabbering point....
> 
> View attachment 289635




It is
Just not the way that they think that it is


----------



## easyt65

mamooth said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The law does NOT give grant them status anonymity, because the US Constitution gives every citizen the right to face their accuser,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a trial, dumbass.
> 
> Impeachment is not a trial.
> 
> You're just making this stupid shit up as an excuse to expose and kill the whistleblower.
Click to expand...


According to Democrats and snowflakes:

Information overheard or told 2nd-hand is 'evidence'.

Someone who did not actually see, hear, or experience what happened themselves is a 'witness'.

And holding a committee hearing on Impeachment during which a President is accused of 'High CRIMES and MISDEMEANORS' witnesses are called, testimony is given, (NO) evidence is presented, and the 'court' makes a decision and hands down a 'verdict' through an Impeachment vote - 'guilty' being Impeachment.....and dumbass snowflakes like you parrot the dumb-as-hell talking point that this is NOT a 'trial'.

They are putting the President on TRIAL before the nation, snowflake, and have appointed themselves as Judge and Jury to decide his fate as President. 

You are a shining example of why Americans should have their IQs checked before being allowed to vote.


In reality, though, Democrats are putting *every American citizen* who voted for President Trump on trial today, *NOT President Trump*. The Democrats have already decided that everyone who voted for President Trump are ignorant,, despicable, gun-toting, God-luvin', smelly Conservatives who proved in 2016 they could not be entrusted with the Right to Vote...so they are just going to correct that mistake and make sure you can't do it again in 2020.  

.


----------



## WEATHER53

The coup attempt for all to see.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Billiejeens

OldLady said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> this piece of crap is so corrupt that it is impossible to believe anything coming out of his lying leftist mouth !! Shit claimed he doesnt know who the whistle blower is !!! what ??? are you kidding ?? we all know who the whistle blower is !!! its all over the internet !!! but the head of the dems investigation into a quid pro quo complaint does not know !!!! that should have been the end of todays hearings after that dishonest load of bullshit !! but hey lets face it folks hes not trying to convince conservatives nope hes trying to convince his idiotic voter base ...
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think he knows who it is?
Click to expand...


Is it because he met with him?
Yeah that's it.


----------



## OldLady

depotoo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he didn't because he broke no laws.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, after hearing his testimony, I have no question any longer what Trump was up to.  He was more interested in getting Zelensky to publicly announce an investigation into Burisma and interference in the 2016 election (by Democrats, naturally) than in Ukrainian security.  Sondland said so.  Twice.  Clearly.  No innuendo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Handpicked by dems who looked the other way when Biden did it. So.....possible but still broke no laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t forget this is their fantasy scenario they are trying to sell here.  Nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is "fantasy" about Ambassador Taylor's testimony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is his interpretation with a bias, nothing more.  He is stating it was more than the words actually spoken.   That would be like me saying the sky is blue, but someone else stating what I really meant is the sky is gray.  No, I meant what I said.  Not their interpretation.
Click to expand...

He pretty carefully set forth his day to day observations and discussions that led him to his "interpretation" that there was a group of people outside official diplomatic channels pushing a personal agenda for the President, who wanted an investigation of Burisma and election interference 2016.  He SAID everything was contingent on Zelensky making a public statement of this investigation.  What on earth is unclear or open to interpretation about that?


----------



## 2aguy

Hear that sound.....that big "Dud."   That is the sound of this fake impeachment falling apart as the democrats desperately try to make these guys seem like they know something.....and they can't....they weren't on the call, Trump gave Ukraine actual weapons while obama gave them MREs and blankets....

"DUD......."


----------



## OldLady

Billiejeens said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> this piece of crap is so corrupt that it is impossible to believe anything coming out of his lying leftist mouth !! Shit claimed he doesnt know who the whistle blower is !!! what ??? are you kidding ?? we all know who the whistle blower is !!! its all over the internet !!! but the head of the dems investigation into a quid pro quo complaint does not know !!!! that should have been the end of todays hearings after that dishonest load of bullshit !! but hey lets face it folks hes not trying to convince conservatives nope hes trying to convince his idiotic voter base ...
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think he knows who it is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it because he met with him?
> Yeah that's it.
Click to expand...

Link?  What I heard was that the whistleblower talked to staff.


----------



## easyt65

Syriusly said:


> So that is going off the 'deep end'?  When Trump repeatedly claims that Joe Biden is guilty of corruption?



*Biden gave a videotaped confession during which he BRAGGED about extorting the Ukraine PM.*

You are yet another example of why Americans should be required to have their IQ checked before they get to vote.....


----------



## Billiejeens

easyt65 said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The law does NOT give grant them status anonymity, because the US Constitution gives every citizen the right to face their accuser,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a trial, dumbass.
> 
> Impeachment is not a trial.
> 
> You're just making this stupid shit up as an excuse to expose and kill the whistleblower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Democrats and snowflakes:
> 
> Information overheard or told 2nd-hand is 'evidence'.
> 
> Someone who did not actually see, hear, or experience what happened themselves is a 'witness'.
> 
> And holding a committee hearing on Impeachment during which a President is accused of 'High CRIMES and MISDEMEANORS' witnesses are called, testimony is given, (NO) evidence is presented, and the 'court' makes a decision and hands down a 'verdict' through an Impeachment vote - 'guilty' being Impeachment.....and dumbass snowflakes like you parrot the dumb-as-hell talking point that this is NOT a 'trial'.
> 
> They are putting the President on TRIAL before the nation, snowflake, and have appointed themselves as Judge and Jury to decide his fate as President.
> 
> You are a shining example of why Americans should have their IQs checked before being allowed to vote.
> 
> 
> In reality, though, Democrats are putting *every American citizen* who voted for President Trump on trial today, *NOT President Trump*. The Democrats have already decided that everyone who voted for President Trump are ignorant,, despicable, gun-toting, God-luvin', smelly Conservatives who proved in 2016 they could not be entrusted with the Right to Vote...so they are just going to correct that mistake and make sure you can't do it again in 2020.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



It's like they dont know that they have to get people that they are trying to disenfranchise their 2016 vote to vote for them in 2020.
Not a winning strategy, in any world.


----------



## Oddball

IM2 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today's media hack echo chamber blabbering point....
> 
> View attachment 289636
> 
> 
> 
> The truth hurts you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Doc7505

Billy_Kinetta said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far all that's been introduced is hearsay and opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Schiff's lying right from the git-go.
> 
> "I do not know the identity of the whistleblower."
Click to expand...



That is just one of the many lies Schitf placed in the record of this Soviet Style show trial.t


----------



## iceberg

bripat9643 said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Trumptards are getting nervous.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What color is the sky in your world of total delusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are the same morons who said for three years that Mueller was going to send an impeachment referral to Congress.
Click to expand...

then these same morons say mueller didn't exonerate trump. maybe not, but he damn sure didn't indict him either.


----------



## Billiejeens

OldLady said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> this piece of crap is so corrupt that it is impossible to believe anything coming out of his lying leftist mouth !! Shit claimed he doesnt know who the whistle blower is !!! what ??? are you kidding ?? we all know who the whistle blower is !!! its all over the internet !!! but the head of the dems investigation into a quid pro quo complaint does not know !!!! that should have been the end of todays hearings after that dishonest load of bullshit !! but hey lets face it folks hes not trying to convince conservatives nope hes trying to convince his idiotic voter base ...
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think he knows who it is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it because he met with him?
> Yeah that's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?  What I heard was that the whistleblower talked to staff.
Click to expand...


Okay
Now that's funny.


----------



## Slade3200

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Are the Dem voters even intelligent enough to understand that this an illegitimate impeachment?*


Are you aware that articles of impeachment have not been filed?


----------



## Doc7505

*Welcome to the Schiff Show Trials! Greatest Farce on Earth - Smoke, Mirrors and Tears​*


Welcome to the Schiff Show Trials! Greatest Farce on Earth - Smoke, Mirrors and Tears
13 Nov 19 ~ By Jim Hoft
_*Let the Show Trials Begin!*_







Michael Goodwin in the Post: "Trickster Adam Schiff conjuring "guilt" out of thin air"
Via The New York Post
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Goodwin: Trickster Adam Schiff conjuring ‘guilt’ out of thin air)
"Scorned by the president as "Liddle Adam Schiff", and "pencil neck" and "shifty Schiff," he can taste revenge. To impeach Trump, even if it goes nowhere in the Senate, will make him a man of history and a hero to the millions of 2016 deniers. But on what grounds will this great deed be consummated? While Schiff and his fellow travelers loudly declare Trump guilty, they've yet to settle on a charge that makes sense to the many millions of Americans who live outside a political hothouse.
The one sure thing is that deplorables and bitter clingers understand that the death penalty is not a fair sentence for jaywalking. Democrats who defended Bill Clinton's perjury and sex in the Oval Office with an intern certainly should be able to relate.


Comment:
Be careful of what you ask for -- you might get it 
The clown show orchestrated by Schiff just might destroy the democrat party!!!!
Even if you are a democrat, would you like to be put through an inquisition like Trump has been with no evidence, for no reason other than to get back at you? Progressive Marxist Socialist/DSA Dem Leftists are setting a precedence here that could very well trickle down to the rest of us.
This can't be allowed to set a precedent or our Constitutional Republic will never survive. It must instead be hung around the neck of the PMS/DSA Democrat party as an eternal ribbon of shame, just as we factually know that they created the KKK, Antifa as their terrorist wing. 
This is farcical show trial is similar to the filth that goes on in Soviet-style communist totalitarian states.... 
We should all take note and remember that Marxists all act the same way and resort to the same tactics, whether they are in America, Cambodia, the USSR, Cuba or North Korea.... and we should remember that these tactics included murdering more than 100 million of their OWN citizens for "non-compliance" and "resistance" during the 20th century.
We should also remember that none of that could have happened if the Marxists had not first of all introduced a "firearms registry" which led to forced firearms confiscation and a forced disarming of the public....


----------



## progressive hunter

Richard-H said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW -
> 
> It doesn't matter what Biden did or didn't do. What matters in the impeachment hearings is what Trump DID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didnt you mean to say that what biden did doesnt mean anything to democrats because it will show their corruption,,,
> 
> thats OK we know what you meant,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just keep getting stupider and stupider don't you?
> 
> Even if Biden was guilty of something it would NOT justify Trump's attempt at blackmailing Ukraine for his own political gain.
> 
> But, since there is no evidence that Biden did anything wrong, this is all academic.
> 
> Oh, I forgot - you RWNJs are DESPERATE, so keep trying - maybe you can fool yourselves into believing that a case against Biden will absolve Trump.
> 
> Guess again!
Click to expand...



he sets foreign policy and is withing his rights to not give them money when ukraine  were not only involved in collusion with the DNC in the 2016 election but had already lost 8 billion dollars of previous aid,,,

biden is just an after thought,,,but there is a lot of appearence of wrong doing on his part of which needs investigated,,,


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Does that mean the spineless Republicans are playing themselves.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Donald Trump Jr.'s $50K visit sparks call to impeach student president

  Right now we are watching one impeachment hearing in Washington, D.C., now there is another call for impeachment of a sitting president -- and this is happening at Florida University, a state of which Trump is a proud resident.  In fact, this impeachment process being pushed against the student body president Mike Murphy isn't totally unrelated to Trump -- in fact, it involves Trump Jr.

*"The resolution accuses Murphy of malfeasance and abuse of power for using mandatory student fees to pay $50,000 to bring the president's son, Donald Trump Jr., and his girlfriend, Kimberly Guilfoyle, to speak at the university in October. The **resolution, obtained and made public by the Tampa Bay Times**, alleges that Murphy violated a student body statute against the use of any activity or service fees in support of or against a political party."*

Basically some lib student newspaper published emails that showed the Trump campaign reached out to Mike Murphy to get him to spend spend 50K in student fees to pay for Donald and his new girlfriend to come speak at the university. *"Emails published by a student newspaper showed that Murphy colluded with a Trump campaign representative "to expend $50,000 of mandatory student fees to further enrich Donald Trump Jr., and Kimberly Guilfoyle."*

So what?? Who cares if there is some rule that prevents student fees from being spent on stuff like this, I am sure everybody does it -- they are just complaining about it because they are trying to tear down Trump and his family --- this Deep State coup has now reached Trump's children -- its time for Trump Sr to take the gloves off and not only protect his family, but protect America.


----------



## Billiejeens

2aguy said:


> Hear that sound.....that big "Dud."   That is the sound of this fake impeachment falling apart as the democrats desperately try to make these guys seem like they know something.....and they can't....they weren't on the call, Trump gave Ukraine actual weapons while obama gave them MREs and blankets....
> 
> "DUD......."




In their mind it's real.
Their whole argument is that President Trump goes around the normal bureaucracy to get things done.

Guilty as charged on that.
We sent him there with that mandate.


----------



## OldLady

Billiejeens said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> this piece of crap is so corrupt that it is impossible to believe anything coming out of his lying leftist mouth !! Shit claimed he doesnt know who the whistle blower is !!! what ??? are you kidding ?? we all know who the whistle blower is !!! its all over the internet !!! but the head of the dems investigation into a quid pro quo complaint does not know !!!! that should have been the end of todays hearings after that dishonest load of bullshit !! but hey lets face it folks hes not trying to convince conservatives nope hes trying to convince his idiotic voter base ...
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think he knows who it is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it because he met with him?
> Yeah that's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?  What I heard was that the whistleblower talked to staff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay
> Now that's funny.
Click to expand...

Okay, let's say Schiff knows who it is.  At least he isn't blabbing it; it's supposed to be confidential.  
Now, the point is, let's move on and talk about Taylor's testimony, which just told us in no uncertain terms that Trump held up the aid until Zelensky stated that there was an investigation into Trump's favorite conspiracy theories.


----------



## easyt65

OldLady said:


> He pretty carefully set forth his day to day observations and discussions that led him to his "interpretation".....



Once again you return  to LYING. The official transcripts of Taylor's testimony - NOT the 'Summary' of the hundreds of pages of actual testimony Schiff and his committee created - Taylor specifically stated what he testified to was his own opinions BASED ON WHAT HE HEARD FROM OTHERS.

HE MADE IT CLEAR THAT HE DID NOT SEE, DID NOT HEAR, DID NOT WITNESS ANYTHING 1ST-HAND!

ONCE AGAIN, SLOWER THIS TIME FOR THE 'CHALLENGED' SNOWFLAKES - *'HEARSAY' IS NOT 'EVIDENCE'*.

It is* NOT* even an *EDUCATED OPINION*!

Democrats are squeezing a _LIQUID COWPIE_ to get the juice into a glass, calling it _'KOOLADE'_, and telling Americans to _TAKE A BIG OL' GULP_!

So far, as usual, the only ones doing so...and going back for more, are the easily-manipulated, Trump-hating snowflakes.


----------



## OldLady

Pee break.

The Democrat's lawyer is just repeating the stuff Taylor already said in his opening statement.  This is boring.


----------



## basquebromance

Liberals have no idea that when most Americans hear "public service," they think "another useless bureaucrat with a cushy, over-compensated, benefit-laden, self-supervised government job, including full health care coverage."


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

lennypartiv said:


> How does this guy stay in office?
> 
> << House Intelligence Chair *Adam Schiff* strongly signaled that Democrats would focus their impeachment case against President *Donald Trump *around a “bribery” charge. >>
> 
> Adam Schiff Signals ‘Bribery’ Charge for Trump’s Impeachment: Founders Understood It as ‘Breach of the Public Trust’


Because he is......


----------



## progressive hunter

OldLady said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> this piece of crap is so corrupt that it is impossible to believe anything coming out of his lying leftist mouth !! Shit claimed he doesnt know who the whistle blower is !!! what ??? are you kidding ?? we all know who the whistle blower is !!! its all over the internet !!! but the head of the dems investigation into a quid pro quo complaint does not know !!!! that should have been the end of todays hearings after that dishonest load of bullshit !! but hey lets face it folks hes not trying to convince conservatives nope hes trying to convince his idiotic voter base ...
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think he knows who it is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it because he met with him?
> Yeah that's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?  What I heard was that the whistleblower talked to staff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay
> Now that's funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, let's say Schiff knows who it is.  At least he isn't blabbing it; it's supposed to be confidential.
> Now, the point is, let's move on and talk about Taylor's testimony, which just told us in no uncertain terms that Trump held up the aid until Zelensky stated that there was an investigation into Trump's favorite conspiracy theories.
Click to expand...



what else is he lying about???


----------



## Billiejeens

OldLady said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> this piece of crap is so corrupt that it is impossible to believe anything coming out of his lying leftist mouth !! Shit claimed he doesnt know who the whistle blower is !!! what ??? are you kidding ?? we all know who the whistle blower is !!! its all over the internet !!! but the head of the dems investigation into a quid pro quo complaint does not know !!!! that should have been the end of todays hearings after that dishonest load of bullshit !! but hey lets face it folks hes not trying to convince conservatives nope hes trying to convince his idiotic voter base ...
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think he knows who it is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it because he met with him?
> Yeah that's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?  What I heard was that the whistleblower talked to staff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay
> Now that's funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, let's say Schiff knows who it is.  At least he isn't blabbing it; it's supposed to be confidential.
> Now, the point is, let's move on and talk about Taylor's testimony, which just told us in no uncertain terms that Trump held up the aid until Zelensky stated that there was an investigation into Trump's favorite conspiracy theories.
Click to expand...



Why do you call them conspiracy theories?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Slade3200 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Are the Dem voters even intelligent enough to understand that this an illegitimate impeachment?*
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware that articles of impeachment have not been filed?
Click to expand...

yes


----------



## BlindBoo

konradv said:


> When is a _quid pro quo_ not a _quid pro quo_?



Trumpybear himself declared he wasn't part of no Quid Pro Quo.  "No Quid Pro Quo" he said.  "Now about those investigations ....."


----------



## WEATHER53

So Shits witnesses do not testify nor answer questions but rather read from a prepared script that Shits assisted in the preparation of?


----------



## mamooth

Billiejeens said:


> Why do you call them conspiracy theories?



Because all the hard evidence contradicts them, and because they don't make a bit of sense.

Trump cultists, of course, are proud of not being fooled by stupid liberal tricks like facts and logic. Reality has a strong liberal bias, so Trump cultists are the sworn enemies of reality.


----------



## Billiejeens

WEATHER53 said:


> The coup attempt for all to see.




Correct


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

easyt65 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> He pretty carefully set forth his day to day observations and discussions that led him to his "interpretation".....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you return  to LYING. The official transcripts of Taylor's testimony - NOT the 'Summary' of the hundreds of pages of actual testimony Schiff and his committee created - Taylor specifically stated what he testified to was his own opinions BASED ON WHAT HE HEARD FROM OTHERS.
> 
> HE MADE IT CLEAR THAT HE DID NOT SEE, DID NOT HEAR, DID NOT WITNESS ANYTHING 1ST-HAND!
> 
> ONCE AGAIN, SLOWER THIS TIME FOR THE 'CHALLENGED' SNOWFLAKES - *'HEARSAY' IS NOT 'EVIDENCE'*.
> 
> It is* NOT* even an *EDUCATED OPINION*!
> 
> Democrats are squeezing a _LIQUID COWPIE_ to get the juice into a glass, calling it _'KOOLADE'_, and telling Americans to _TAKE A BIG OL' GULP_!
> 
> So far, as usual, the only ones doing so...and going back for more, are the easily-manipulated, Trump-hating snowflakes.
Click to expand...

If Trump came out and told you that "yes, I held up aid to Ukraine because I wanted them to do me a favor and investigate Biden" -- you folks will still claim nothing happened....

Oh wait!! 

he did...and you are.....


Trumpers are pathetic...


----------



## Billiejeens

mamooth said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you call them conspiracy theories?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because all the hard evidence contradicts them, and because they don't make a bit of sense.
> 
> Trump cultists, of course, are proud of not being fooled by stupid liberal tricks like facts and logic. Reality has a strong liberal bias, so Trump cultists are the sworn enemies of reality.
Click to expand...


Wasn't you I asked but okay
Example?


----------



## Billiejeens

Biff_Poindexter said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> He pretty carefully set forth his day to day observations and discussions that led him to his "interpretation".....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you return  to LYING. The official transcripts of Taylor's testimony - NOT the 'Summary' of the hundreds of pages of actual testimony Schiff and his committee created - Taylor specifically stated what he testified to was his own opinions BASED ON WHAT HE HEARD FROM OTHERS.
> 
> HE MADE IT CLEAR THAT HE DID NOT SEE, DID NOT HEAR, DID NOT WITNESS ANYTHING 1ST-HAND!
> 
> ONCE AGAIN, SLOWER THIS TIME FOR THE 'CHALLENGED' SNOWFLAKES - *'HEARSAY' IS NOT 'EVIDENCE'*.
> 
> It is* NOT* even an *EDUCATED OPINION*!
> 
> Democrats are squeezing a _LIQUID COWPIE_ to get the juice into a glass, calling it _'KOOLADE'_, and telling Americans to _TAKE A BIG OL' GULP_!
> 
> So far, as usual, the only ones doing so...and going back for more, are the easily-manipulated, Trump-hating snowflakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trump came out and told you that "yes, I held up aid to Ukraine because I wanted them to do me a favor and investigate Biden" -- you folks will still claim nothing happened....
> 
> Oh wait!!
> 
> he did...and you are.....
> 
> 
> Trumpers are pathetic...
Click to expand...



You are simply a liar sir.


----------



## Baz Ares

lennypartiv said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats just one of 3 charges   YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million What do you call that?
> 
> 
> 
> You Democrats still don't understand what Mulvaney said.
Click to expand...

*"We do Extortion and Bribery all the time" ~Mulvaney 2019. *
 I guess this is the new MAGA slogan?


----------



## bripat9643

Aahhhhbdya . . . . . .Aahhhhbdya. . . . . .Aahhhhbdya. . . . . .Aahhhhbdya. . . . . .

The sound of the Schiff-for-Brains witness falling apart


----------



## easyt65

OldLady said:


> 'Okay, let's say Schiff knows who it is.  At least he isn't blabbing it.'


If Schiff knows something and is NOT leaking it, it will be the 1st time in 4+ years. Schiff leaks like a screen  door on a submarine! He's even admitted to leaking classified.

No, Schiff's problem - with anyone who ISN'T a _Kool-ade_-drinking' snowflake is that he has ZERO CREDIBILITY!

The lying POS falsely and intentionally claimed for 2 years that he had DIRECT evidence of crimes President Trump had committed, evidence Mueller did not even have. He finally ADMITTED he had been lying.
-- Schiff did this to incite opposition, hatred, and finally a call for un-warranted removal of the US President....that is SEDITION

The traitor attempted to present a personally-authored fictitious account of President Trump and the Ukraine PM's phone call AS 'EVIDENCE' during a House Intel  Committee hearing on Impeachment  being broadcast live on TV.
- It  was not until he got LIT UP for lying,  that it was proven was NOT anywhere in the actual transcript that he and the MSM immediately went into 'Damage Repair Mode' and claimed Schiff was just wasting millions of tax dollars and Americans' time by putting on a _'SNL-Like'_ _*'PARODY'*_.  

And finally , in this latest coup attempt, Schiff supposedly made direct contact with the NON-whistleblower' and hid it, lying to both Congress and the American people.

His being a MEMBER on this committee that is conducting this sham automatically puts the who thing into question. His leading it just confirms it is another treasonous coup attempt based on lies. This Impeachment hearing, like Schiff, is one big LIE being perpetrated on the American PEOPLE.

This criminal House member, who is the only one out of him and President Trump who has engaged in _ 'High Crimes and Misdemeanors'_ this whole time has been HIM - SCHIFF!


----------



## kiwiman127

Gregg Jarrett, the full blown Trumpster.  He offers up no objectivity, he just another Little Trumpster goose-stepper.  He has as much credibility as our local Trumpsters!!! 
Fox News's Neil Cavuto Confronts Gregg Jarrett on Pro-Trump Positions
As an adult, I will wait until the last word is uttered during this process of the impeachment, to finalize my thought on whether the Dems fucked up, like they did with Mueller.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

bripat9643 said:


> Aahhhhbdya . . . . . .Aahhhhbdya. . . . . .Aahhhhbdya. . . . . .Aahhhhbdya. . . . . .
> 
> The sound of the Schiff-for-Brains witness falling apart


Did Mueller counsel this Taylor dude on how to answer questions?


----------



## Silent Warrior

BULLDOG said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNN!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sponge Bob is on the other channel. I'm sure that would fit your attention span better.
Click to expand...


It's funny you would know that.


----------



## easyt65

Baz Ares said:


> *"We do Extortion and Bribery all the time" ~Mulvaney 2019. *
> I guess this is the new MAGA slogan?



Again, wen you have to *LIE* to try to make a point, the point you are trying to make is a *LIE*!

That should be YOUR slogan,  since you keep doing so. That is NOT whal Mulvaney said. FAIL!  What Mulvaney did was teach the Democrats how Foreign Policy works.

Snowflakes like you say the US President should not concern himself with potentially corrupt foreign nations interfering in US elections, that he should just  dole out money and military aid to anyone.....

You say  that DELAYING military aid to a nation until finding out if they are engaging in activities that  threaten our National Security is an Impeachable offense....

...but do not have a problem with Barry and Joe completely refusing to give Ukraine military aid or allowing anyone else to sell  them military  aid they desperately need to fend off the Russians who are about to invade and annex Crimea, thereby making Putin's ability to do so a lot easier.

WTF, dude?!


----------



## peach174

Daryl Hunt said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment hearings Democrats figure the only way they can beat Trump is to get him out of the running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still don't get it.  Even a President isn't above the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is, but first you have to have solid evidence.
> Not ,this is my assumptions and this is what I heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stay tuned, cupcake.  But I have a feeling that even with solid evidence you won't accept it.
> 
> Reminds me of......
> 
> Prosecutor:   You were found with the smoking gun in your hand, blood splatter on your clothes from the victim, 20 witnesses saw you pull the trigger with a 6 shot revolver, reload and then shoot 3 more times.
> 
> Defendant:  I'm innocent.  Sounds like the worst case of suicide I've ever heard.
Click to expand...


Assumption and not true. 
People are not mind readers.


----------



## Rambunctious

Ummmmmmmaaaaaaaaaummmmmaaaaaaaaummmmmmmmwelllll I thought or I think....Buuuuaaaaahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## easyt65

Biff_Poindexter said:


> If Trump came out and told you that "yes, I held up aid to Ukraine because I wanted them to do me a favor and investigate Biden" -- you folks will still claim nothing happened....Oh wait!! he did...and you are.....Trumpers are pathetic...


Thank you for that CHILDISH, EMOTIONALLY-TRIGGERED PERSONAL ATTACK resulting from your INABILITY TO ADDRESS THE FACTS REGARDING TAYLOR.

Your surrender is accepted, snowflake.


----------



## bripat9643

Now the counsel is getting to the meat of the matter.  He's getting that moron Kent to admit that there's nothing unusual or suspicious about U.S. officials inquiring about corruption in Ukraine.


----------



## bripat9643

Persistence Of Memory said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aahhhhbdya . . . . . .Aahhhhbdya. . . . . .Aahhhhbdya. . . . . .Aahhhhbdya. . . . . .
> 
> The sound of the Schiff-for-Brains witness falling apart
> 
> 
> 
> Did Mueller counsel this Taylor dude on how to answer questions?
Click to expand...

No, but Schiff-for-Brains did.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Damn! That GOP lawyer is incredible! He's going to get to the bottom of this whole coup attempt!


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Where is he going with this ?  None of it is relevant to the coercion.


----------



## gtopa1

kiwiman127 said:


> Gregg Jarrett, the full blown Trumpster.  He offers up no objectivity, he just another Little Trumpster goose-stepper.  He has as much credibility as our local Trumpsters!!!
> Fox News's Neil Cavuto Confronts Gregg Jarrett on Pro-Trump Positions
> As an adult, I will wait until the last word is uttered during this process of the impeachment, to finalize my thought on whether the Dems fucked up, like they did with Mueller.


Jarrett's responses seem rather.....conclusive.

Greg


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## teddyearp

Tommy Tainant said:


> Where is he going with this ?  None of it is relevant to the coercion.


So, there is no way anyone did anything wrong here at all unless his name is Trump, right? Gotcha, check.

Shit is all heresay, I stand by my previous post in this thread.  Nothing burger.


----------



## OldLady

Food fight.
Republicans are starting to gripe about process .... here we go.


----------



## Nostra

Schifferbrains can't even explain what rules they are operating under.

What a buffoon.


----------



## Rambunctious

This Taylor dude is butthurt that he was not included...wow folks.....the dems should have to repay the USA for this debacle.....


----------



## 007

It's BACK FIRING AGAIN... and the word is old hippie Nanc is going to PULL THE PLUG on it Friday.


----------



## iceberg

rightwinger said:


> Republicans keep asking what the High Crime and Misdemeanor is.....the answer is ....BRIBERY
> 
> Specifically identified in the Constitution


and the "charges" keep changing until you can find something close enough that won't fall under scrutiny.

so far, lots of misses. but keep throwing accusations out there. maybe one day one will stick.


----------



## OldLady

progressive hunter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think he knows who it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it because he met with him?
> Yeah that's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?  What I heard was that the whistleblower talked to staff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay
> Now that's funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, let's say Schiff knows who it is.  At least he isn't blabbing it; it's supposed to be confidential.
> Now, the point is, let's move on and talk about Taylor's testimony, which just told us in no uncertain terms that Trump held up the aid until Zelensky stated that there was an investigation into Trump's favorite conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what else is he lying about???
Click to expand...

He's not the one giving testimony.  I get you, though.  I've always asked the same about the President.


----------



## progressive hunter

OldLady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it because he met with him?
> Yeah that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> Link?  What I heard was that the whistleblower talked to staff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay
> Now that's funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, let's say Schiff knows who it is.  At least he isn't blabbing it; it's supposed to be confidential.
> Now, the point is, let's move on and talk about Taylor's testimony, which just told us in no uncertain terms that Trump held up the aid until Zelensky stated that there was an investigation into Trump's favorite conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what else is he lying about???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not the one giving testimony.  I get you, though.  I've always asked the same about the President.
Click to expand...

yeah its worse than that,,,hes running the whole thing,,,

SO WHAT ELSE IS HE LYING ABOUT???


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Tommy Tainant

teddyearp said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is he going with this ?  None of it is relevant to the coercion.
> 
> 
> 
> So, there is no way anyone did anything wrong here at all unless his name is Trump, right? Gotcha, check.
> 
> Shit is all heresay, I stand by my previous post in this thread.  Nothing burger.
Click to expand...

If Trump was trying to get to the bottom of Ukranian corruption it might be relevant. However Trump tied US aid to digging dirt. That is using public funds for a personal purpose. Bidens alleged crimes are not germane.


----------



## OldLady

Holy crow, that lawyer for the Republicans is asking leading question after leading question that the ambassador can't answer.  I hate attorneys that pull that shit.  Maybe he's just trying to get the Republicans' points out there, but wow.


----------



## Richard-H

iceberg said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans keep asking what the High Crime and Misdemeanor is.....the answer is ....BRIBERY
> 
> Specifically identified in the Constitution
> 
> 
> 
> and the "charges" keep changing until you can find something close enough that won't fall under scrutiny.
> 
> so far, lots of misses. but keep throwing accusations out there. maybe one day one will stick.
Click to expand...


The charges aren't changing, they're adding up.


----------



## mascale

Opening Remarks and Testimonies show mostly an openly pro-Russian, and openly anti-Ukraine US policy on-going.   Rep Nunez opened the defenseless GOP attendance with an elaborate discussion of openly known differences of opinion, the opinionated, the opinion challenged, and "No Opinion," staff of the relatively open:  US Bureaucracy compared to other bureaucracies.  The US First Amendment was everywhere celebrated:  Including regarding the "Corrupt Media."  Everyone is opinion-expressing(?)!

The US Trump critics are doing free expression:  Could be a title of the opening Nunez remarks.

Back to the Banzai Surprise Attack on US national security interests:

"Withholding aid sent a message not just to the Ukrainians," Taylor said, "but to the Russians. Without public and material support from the United States, Ukraine was in a weaker negotiating position with the Russians," he said.

The ambivalence of the dual-thread initiatives in Ukraine;  Giuliani and State Department working apart from one another:  Creates the "Abuse of Power" charge.  Aid withheld had to be re-authorized, apparently:  So was illegal, prima facie.  Attempting an investigation of the Bidens, apart from the Attorney General's department--with no basis in US Constitutional Protections, but only Ukraine standards:  Goes to criminal violations of Civil Rights, prima facie.  Faithful Execution of the Laws is the Further Criminal Underpinning basis of the relevance of the Inquiry.  Such is not in place, and has no place:  In the Trump Administration.

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(How can just a name be thought reprehensible, and not as Roseanne as even any others(?)!


----------



## OldLady

progressive hunter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?  What I heard was that the whistleblower talked to staff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay
> Now that's funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, let's say Schiff knows who it is.  At least he isn't blabbing it; it's supposed to be confidential.
> Now, the point is, let's move on and talk about Taylor's testimony, which just told us in no uncertain terms that Trump held up the aid until Zelensky stated that there was an investigation into Trump's favorite conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what else is he lying about???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not the one giving testimony.  I get you, though.  I've always asked the same about the President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah its worse than that,,,hes running the whole thing,,,
> 
> SO WHAT ELSE IS HE LYING ABOUT???
Click to expand...

Like I already said, you've got the opportunity to hear the other side of the story today.  Actually, their lawyer isn't doing bad in bringing up the other perspective.  You should try watching it.


----------



## jwoodie

Star witnesses are obviously biased, offering long rebuttals to yes or no questions.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

The democommiecrat Schiff Shit Show has officially become a circus freak show.

Drag queen sashays into Trump impeachment hearings

Bring on the drag queens.


----------



## Nostra

Tommy Tainant said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is he going with this ?  None of it is relevant to the coercion.
> 
> 
> 
> So, there is no way anyone did anything wrong here at all unless his name is Trump, right? Gotcha, check.
> 
> Shit is all heresay, I stand by my previous post in this thread.  Nothing burger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trump was trying to get to the bottom of Ukranian corruption it might be relevant. However Trump tied US aid to digging dirt. That is using public funds for a personal purpose. Bidens alleged crimes are not germane.
Click to expand...

Complete bullshit.  

The only evidence you clowns have is the opinions of people who were not on the call.


----------



## Rambunctious

Tommy Tainant said:


> If Trump was trying to get to the bottom of Ukranian corruption it might be relevant. However Trump tied US aid to digging dirt. That is using public funds for a personal purpose. Bidens alleged crimes are not germane.


There is always a price for USA aid...why else would we give hard earned tax dollars away?....


----------



## Hellbilly

2aguy said:


> Hear that sound.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rambunctious

This is the "TO THE BEST OF MY KNOWLEDGE" inquiry....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Rambunctious said:


> There is always a price for USA aid...why else would we give hard earned tax dollars away?....



So "we" should buy personal campaign assistance for trump with our tax dollars?


----------



## bripat9643

Nostra said:


> Schifferbrains can't even explain what rules they are operating under.
> 
> What a buffoon.


He didn't want to be clear.  Otherwise, how could he overrule Republican objections for no valid reason?


----------



## OldLady

Tipsycatlover said:


> The democommiecrat Schiff Shit Show has officially become a circus freak show.
> 
> Drag queen sashays into Trump impeachment hearings
> 
> Bring on the drag queens.


Appropriate as always, aren't you?


----------



## 007

Honest to God... AMERICA isn't even WATCHING this latest... FARCE... it's too BORING... but the BUZZ WORD that the DEMOCRAT PROPAGANDA WING was ALL repeating, like the good little PROGRAMMED TALKING HEADS THEY ARE, was "OVERWHELMING," we were all going to see "OVERWHELMING" evidence that President Trump was guilty of... aaahh... quip pro quo... no... wait... what is it again... OH... EXTORTION... pfft... LMFAO, or WHATEVER dumbass bull shit the UNHINGED democrats could FABRICATE, and THIS WAS GOING TO BE IT, they HAD HIM NOW.

Well... sorry but... no... no they don't. What we have is ANOTHER, FAILED attempt at their COUP, and by now, the VAST majority of Americans see it and are SICK OF IT.

What we DO see is a couple DEEP STATE demtards BUTT HURT because the president didn't CONFIDE in them. Well ya know what? LOOK AT WHAT THEY'RE DOING! I'd say that was a SMART THING TO DO on the president's part. I would have TOO.

I don't know how STUPID the democrats can be, but it's getting to the point where you must have to think they're INSANE, and if they just move on to ANOTHER one of these DEBACLES, they're not going to have a party left, PERIOD.


----------



## Polishprince

OldLady said:


> Food fight.
> Republicans are starting to gripe about process .... here we go.




"Process" is very important, as the accused deserve the right to Due Process.

Donald J. Trump is the President, and Rudolph Guiliani is his trusted counsel.   They are the ones who decide what US policy will be toward Ukraine and everyone else.   Not deep staters like Taylor.


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is always a price for USA aid...why else would we give hard earned tax dollars away?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So "we" should buy personal campaign assistance for trump with our tax dollars? Listen to yourself.
Click to expand...

Only the coup plotters are calling it "campaign assistance."  Normal people call it "enforcing the law."


----------



## Rambunctious

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is always a price for USA aid...why else would we give hard earned tax dollars away?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So "we" should buy personal campaign assistance for trump with our tax dollars? Listen to yourself.
Click to expand...

Should corruption be ignored because the suspected perp is running for president?....


----------



## progressive hunter

OldLady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay
> Now that's funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, let's say Schiff knows who it is.  At least he isn't blabbing it; it's supposed to be confidential.
> Now, the point is, let's move on and talk about Taylor's testimony, which just told us in no uncertain terms that Trump held up the aid until Zelensky stated that there was an investigation into Trump's favorite conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what else is he lying about???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not the one giving testimony.  I get you, though.  I've always asked the same about the President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah its worse than that,,,hes running the whole thing,,,
> 
> SO WHAT ELSE IS HE LYING ABOUT???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I already said, you've got the opportunity to hear the other side of the story today.  Actually, their lawyer isn't doing bad in bringing up the other perspective.  You should try watching it.
Click to expand...



THIS IS CLEARLY A ONE SIDED HEARING,,,
\
and the dems are refusing to allow any opposition witness's from the other side and instead so far are only concerned with hearsay witness's


----------



## WillowTree

Why is it okay to investigate Trump but not Biden?


----------



## WillowTree

I want a Chalupa!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bripat9643 said:


> Only the coup plotters are calling it "campaign assistance."


Yes, your pet nickname for everyone not in the trump cult. Hate to break it you...you guys are far outnumbered.


----------



## jwoodie

Rambunctious said:


> Should corruption be ignored because the suspected perp is running for president?....



Like Hillary?


----------



## Rambunctious

Schiff is beginning to sweat.....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Rambunctious said:


> Should corruption be ignored because the suspected perp is running for president?....


Irrelevant red herring. Not one single person believes his interest was to investigate corruption for the sake of investigating corruption. Not even you. Peddle your bad acting to someone else.


----------



## jbander

Nostra said:


> This pretty much nails it.
> 
> 
> Read the whole thing, Dimwingers.............it has a lot of words, so you may need to take some breaks......but read it and discover just how devoid of facts and evidence this impeachment farce is.
> 
> I predict a lot of Dimwinger crying and whining about the author, and nothing to debunk any of the facts he presents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gregg Jarrett: The Trump impeachment inquiry is already in big trouble. Here's who Democrats have to thank*
> 
> The clown show known as an "impeachment inquiry" is getting more comical and hapless by the day.
> 
> Consider the latest remark from the circus master himself, California Rep. Adam Schiff, (think Bozo, not Pennywise). The Democratic chairman of the House Intelligence Committee says he doesn’t want Republicans turning the impeachment proceedings into a “sham.” The hilarious irony is lost on no one. Schiff has already managed to accomplish it all on his own.
> 
> *At first, Schiff wanted the faux “whistleblower” who triggered the impeachment farce to testify. Then, suddenly, he didn’t. What changed? In the interim, evidence emerged that Schiff and/or his staff colluded with the “whistleblower” before the complaint was ever filed and then lied about it, earning Schiff “Four Pinocchios” from The Washington Post.
> 
> 
> 
> The chairman now wants to conceal his own role in engineering the pretext for impeachment and his subsequent deceit. This is why he has insisted that the “whistleblower” remain anonymous, despite no such right, guarantee, privilege, or entitlement written in the law, as I explained in an earlier column. Even though the undercover informant (reportedly working for the CIA) does not qualify for whistleblower status under the law as determined by the Department of Justice, any effort by Republicans to call him as a witness will be blocked by Schiff.*
> 
> But Schiff’s machinations are more malevolent than masking the key witness. Those he will call to testify are already on record dishing up prodigious plates of multiple hearsay and rank speculation. It is obvious from the released transcripts of the heretofore “super top-secret” inquisition that none of them have any firsthand knowledge of a “quid pro quo” allegedly demanded by President Trump.
> 
> *For example, Bill Taylor, the acting ambassador to Ukraine who will testify on Wednesday, told Schiff’s committee that it was his “understanding” there was a link between U.S. security assistance and an investigation of Joe and Hunter Biden. How did Taylor arrive at his opinion? He heard it through discussions with other diplomats, although there is no indication that any of these individuals had direct knowledge of anything. The chain of hearsay went something like this: the European Union Ambassador Gordon Sondland told National Security Council official Tim Morrison who, in turn, told Taylor that there was a purported "quid pro quo."
> 
> 
> 
> But wait. If Sondland was the original source, where did he get his information? He initially testified that in a brief phone conversation with Trump, the president explicitly told him, “I want nothing ... I want no quid pro quo.” Sondland added that he “never” thought there was a precondition on aid. Later, he revised his testimony to state, “I presumed that the aid suspension had become linked to the proposed anti-corruption statement.”
> 
> Ah, yes. He "presumed." Reliable witnesses do not assume or presume anything. If they do, it is nothing more than supposition that should be discarded like yesterday’s trash.
> 
> My favorite purveyor of assorted hearsay is another star witness for Schiff this Wednesday. Deputy Assistant Secretary of State George Kent testified that he “believed” there was a “quid pro quo” after speaking to Taylor who spoke to Morrison who heard it from Sondland who, as noted, “presumed” a precondition. This is conjecture built on triple hearsay. It is not evidence, it is junk. If this were a court of law, the presiding judge would instruct the jury to disregard such testimony and strike it from the record.
> *
> *The Democratic chairman of the House Intelligence Committee says he doesn’t want Republicans turning the impeachment proceedings into a “sham.” The hilarious irony is lost on no one. Adam Schiff has already managed to accomplish it all on his own. *
> 
> *Under cross-examination, these witnesses readily admitted they had no firsthand knowledge of the president’s intent during his telephone call with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky. They simply propagated and repeated rumors and innuendo in their diplomatic echo chamber. But that has not stopped Schiff from pretending that they are valued witnesses. With the chairman’s encouragement and guidance, they have offered their interpretations of the Trump-Zelensky conversation. It reminds me of Schiff’s own dramatic interpretation of the phone call, which was nothing more than an unconscionable fabrication designed to smear Trump.*
> 
> A transcript of the real conversation is the best evidence of what actually occurred. Indeed, it is the only relevant and material evidence. Nowhere is there a demand, condition, or pressure for a “quid pro quo” that made an investigation of the Bidens contingent on U.S. military assistance. This is corroborated by Zelensky who is on record stating that there was no blackmail involved and no pressure applied. “Nobody pushed me,” Zelensky said. “We had a great phone call,” he added. “It was normal.”
> 
> *The Ukrainian government has confirmed that it was unaware that U.S. aid had been temporarily suspended until almost five weeks after the call with Trump. As noted in my previous column, it is impossible for there to be a “quid pro quo” when the recipient of the “quid” is oblivious to the existence of the "quo."*
> 
> *In the court of public opinion, Schiff increasingly reveals himself to be the court jester playing the fool. He presides over an investigatory charade that is anathema to fundamental fairness and due process.
> 
> If the inquiry was equitable, both sides would be able to call their own witnesses. Yet, the House of Representatives passed its impeachment measure giving Schiff the right to veto GOP witnesses. He has already made it clear that he will do so, rejecting a request that the faux “whistleblower” testify. It is clear that other witnesses, including Schiff and/or his staff, will also be rejected.*
> 
> 
> 
> To his credit, Sen. Lindsey Graham, R-S.C., has made it clear that if the unidentified informant who precipitated the impeachment "witch hunt" is not allowed to testify in the House, “this thing is dead on arrival in the Senate.”
> 
> *In truth, it was DOA the moment Schiff was put in charge of this clown show.
> 
> Gregg Jarrett: The Trump impeachment inquiry is already in big trouble. Here's who Democrats have to thank*


Totally waste of time, if time is important  don't read.


----------



## Rambunctious

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should corruption be ignored because the suspected perp is running for president?....
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant red herring. Not one single person believes his interest was to investigate corruption for the sake of investigating corruption. Not even you. Peddle your bad acting to someone else.
Click to expand...

So now you are an expert on what people think?...answer the damn question...should Biden corruption be ignored because he is running for president?...because that is what you want us to do.....Trump is not like you and the swamp...he doesn't care who you are if you are breaking rules you will be exposed.....


----------



## 2aguy

Tommy Tainant said:


> Where is he going with this ?  None of it is relevant to the coercion.




Because there was no coercion ...you moron.......you are watching a sham in action...


----------



## LoneLaugher

Nostra said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is he going with this ?  None of it is relevant to the coercion.
> 
> 
> 
> So, there is no way anyone did anything wrong here at all unless his name is Trump, right? Gotcha, check.
> 
> Shit is all heresay, I stand by my previous post in this thread.  Nothing burger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trump was trying to get to the bottom of Ukranian corruption it might be relevant. However Trump tied US aid to digging dirt. That is using public funds for a personal purpose. Bidens alleged crimes are not germane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Complete bullshit.
> 
> The only evidence you clowns have is the opinions of people who were not on the call.
Click to expand...


Only morons believe that this is about a call.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Rambunctious said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump was trying to get to the bottom of Ukranian corruption it might be relevant. However Trump tied US aid to digging dirt. That is using public funds for a personal purpose. Bidens alleged crimes are not germane.
> 
> 
> 
> There is always a price for USA aid...why else would we give hard earned tax dollars away?....
Click to expand...

Not to finance trumps re-election.


----------



## 2aguy

teddyearp said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is he going with this ?  None of it is relevant to the coercion.
> 
> 
> 
> So, there is no way anyone did anything wrong here at all unless his name is Trump, right? Gotcha, check.
> 
> Shit is all heresay, I stand by my previous post in this thread.  Nothing burger.
Click to expand...



But they have it on good authority from the server in the Congressional lunch room that the Janitor in the White House told the White House maid that Trump did something to someone sometime and that that is definitely impeachable....


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Tipsycatlover said:


> The democommiecrat Schiff Shit Show has officially become a circus freak show.
> 
> Drag queen sashays into Trump impeachment hearings
> 
> Bring on the drag queens.



Schiff's "whistle blower"...or there to blow Schiff's whistle?


----------



## Nostra

jbander said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> This pretty much nails it.
> 
> 
> Read the whole thing, Dimwingers.............it has a lot of words, so you may need to take some breaks......but read it and discover just how devoid of facts and evidence this impeachment farce is.
> 
> I predict a lot of Dimwinger crying and whining about the author, and nothing to debunk any of the facts he presents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gregg Jarrett: The Trump impeachment inquiry is already in big trouble. Here's who Democrats have to thank*
> 
> The clown show known as an "impeachment inquiry" is getting more comical and hapless by the day.
> 
> Consider the latest remark from the circus master himself, California Rep. Adam Schiff, (think Bozo, not Pennywise). The Democratic chairman of the House Intelligence Committee says he doesn’t want Republicans turning the impeachment proceedings into a “sham.” The hilarious irony is lost on no one. Schiff has already managed to accomplish it all on his own.
> 
> *At first, Schiff wanted the faux “whistleblower” who triggered the impeachment farce to testify. Then, suddenly, he didn’t. What changed? In the interim, evidence emerged that Schiff and/or his staff colluded with the “whistleblower” before the complaint was ever filed and then lied about it, earning Schiff “Four Pinocchios” from The Washington Post.
> 
> 
> 
> The chairman now wants to conceal his own role in engineering the pretext for impeachment and his subsequent deceit. This is why he has insisted that the “whistleblower” remain anonymous, despite no such right, guarantee, privilege, or entitlement written in the law, as I explained in an earlier column. Even though the undercover informant (reportedly working for the CIA) does not qualify for whistleblower status under the law as determined by the Department of Justice, any effort by Republicans to call him as a witness will be blocked by Schiff.*
> 
> But Schiff’s machinations are more malevolent than masking the key witness. Those he will call to testify are already on record dishing up prodigious plates of multiple hearsay and rank speculation. It is obvious from the released transcripts of the heretofore “super top-secret” inquisition that none of them have any firsthand knowledge of a “quid pro quo” allegedly demanded by President Trump.
> 
> *For example, Bill Taylor, the acting ambassador to Ukraine who will testify on Wednesday, told Schiff’s committee that it was his “understanding” there was a link between U.S. security assistance and an investigation of Joe and Hunter Biden. How did Taylor arrive at his opinion? He heard it through discussions with other diplomats, although there is no indication that any of these individuals had direct knowledge of anything. The chain of hearsay went something like this: the European Union Ambassador Gordon Sondland told National Security Council official Tim Morrison who, in turn, told Taylor that there was a purported "quid pro quo."
> 
> 
> 
> But wait. If Sondland was the original source, where did he get his information? He initially testified that in a brief phone conversation with Trump, the president explicitly told him, “I want nothing ... I want no quid pro quo.” Sondland added that he “never” thought there was a precondition on aid. Later, he revised his testimony to state, “I presumed that the aid suspension had become linked to the proposed anti-corruption statement.”
> 
> Ah, yes. He "presumed." Reliable witnesses do not assume or presume anything. If they do, it is nothing more than supposition that should be discarded like yesterday’s trash.
> 
> My favorite purveyor of assorted hearsay is another star witness for Schiff this Wednesday. Deputy Assistant Secretary of State George Kent testified that he “believed” there was a “quid pro quo” after speaking to Taylor who spoke to Morrison who heard it from Sondland who, as noted, “presumed” a precondition. This is conjecture built on triple hearsay. It is not evidence, it is junk. If this were a court of law, the presiding judge would instruct the jury to disregard such testimony and strike it from the record.
> *
> *The Democratic chairman of the House Intelligence Committee says he doesn’t want Republicans turning the impeachment proceedings into a “sham.” The hilarious irony is lost on no one. Adam Schiff has already managed to accomplish it all on his own. *
> 
> *Under cross-examination, these witnesses readily admitted they had no firsthand knowledge of the president’s intent during his telephone call with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky. They simply propagated and repeated rumors and innuendo in their diplomatic echo chamber. But that has not stopped Schiff from pretending that they are valued witnesses. With the chairman’s encouragement and guidance, they have offered their interpretations of the Trump-Zelensky conversation. It reminds me of Schiff’s own dramatic interpretation of the phone call, which was nothing more than an unconscionable fabrication designed to smear Trump.*
> 
> A transcript of the real conversation is the best evidence of what actually occurred. Indeed, it is the only relevant and material evidence. Nowhere is there a demand, condition, or pressure for a “quid pro quo” that made an investigation of the Bidens contingent on U.S. military assistance. This is corroborated by Zelensky who is on record stating that there was no blackmail involved and no pressure applied. “Nobody pushed me,” Zelensky said. “We had a great phone call,” he added. “It was normal.”
> 
> *The Ukrainian government has confirmed that it was unaware that U.S. aid had been temporarily suspended until almost five weeks after the call with Trump. As noted in my previous column, it is impossible for there to be a “quid pro quo” when the recipient of the “quid” is oblivious to the existence of the "quo."*
> 
> *In the court of public opinion, Schiff increasingly reveals himself to be the court jester playing the fool. He presides over an investigatory charade that is anathema to fundamental fairness and due process.
> 
> If the inquiry was equitable, both sides would be able to call their own witnesses. Yet, the House of Representatives passed its impeachment measure giving Schiff the right to veto GOP witnesses. He has already made it clear that he will do so, rejecting a request that the faux “whistleblower” testify. It is clear that other witnesses, including Schiff and/or his staff, will also be rejected.*
> 
> 
> 
> To his credit, Sen. Lindsey Graham, R-S.C., has made it clear that if the unidentified informant who precipitated the impeachment "witch hunt" is not allowed to testify in the House, “this thing is dead on arrival in the Senate.”
> 
> *In truth, it was DOA the moment Schiff was put in charge of this clown show.
> 
> Gregg Jarrett: The Trump impeachment inquiry is already in big trouble. Here's who Democrats have to thank*
> 
> 
> 
> Totally waste of time, if time is important  don't read.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rambunctious

Tommy Tainant said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump was trying to get to the bottom of Ukranian corruption it might be relevant. However Trump tied US aid to digging dirt. That is using public funds for a personal purpose. Bidens alleged crimes are not germane.
> 
> 
> 
> There is always a price for USA aid...why else would we give hard earned tax dollars away?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to finance trumps re-election.
Click to expand...

I think you are wrong....try and prove that....


----------



## Tommy Tainant

2aguy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is he going with this ?  None of it is relevant to the coercion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because there was no coercion ...you moron.......you are watching a sham in action...
Click to expand...

"Do this little thing for me and............."


----------



## bripat9643

Jordan is ripping this Taylor nimrod a new one.


----------



## easyt65

OldLady said:


> Food fight.
> Republicans are starting to gripe about process .... here we go.


What's to gripe about?

An initial closed-door, under-cover Inquisition based on an admitted politically-biased, anti-Trump, pro-Biden, former-Disgraced-CIA-Director-Brennan-disciple Deep State Intel Community CIA spy who contacted Schiff to coordinate the political hit before filing a complaint regarding a non-existent crime that  supposedly occurred in a phone they did not hear / were not privy  to but was instead 2nd-hand information passed on to them from an anonymous source (that  may  of may not exist).....

A Bolshevik-style process in which the accused, their lawyer, nor the GOP was allowed to attend the Inquisition, was not allowed to ask questions of the Democrats non-witnesses / hearsay-passers, and was not allowed to call their own...

A now public Socialist-style trial in which the Democrats are trampling the accused's Constitutional Right to face his accuser,  is being denied their Constitutional Right to a 'Fair Trial' by  preventing the accused to prove their innocence by denying the accused's right to rebut Democrat witnesses, refusing to allow them to ask any question - only ones Democrats will allow, and refuse to allow the accused to call witnesses, to include the #1 non-witness who is at the very center of this entire unraveling coup scam...

Who could possibly have a problem the 'Kangaroo Court' the Democrats are running ... PUBLICLY for all to see?!



The democrats are putting on display:
1) They hate the President
2) They hate the Constitution and Rule of Law
3) This is what Justice in Amerika will look like if they take back over control / power....

.


----------



## Nostra

Tommy Tainant said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is he going with this ?  None of it is relevant to the coercion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because there was no coercion ...you moron.......you are watching a sham in action...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Do this little thing for me and............."
Click to expand...

Misquote.

Don't let Schifferbrains tell you what to think.


----------



## 2aguy

Tommy Tainant said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump was trying to get to the bottom of Ukranian corruption it might be relevant. However Trump tied US aid to digging dirt. That is using public funds for a personal purpose. Bidens alleged crimes are not germane.
> 
> 
> 
> There is always a price for USA aid...why else would we give hard earned tax dollars away?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to finance trumps re-election.
Click to expand...



If Trump didn't hold back the military aid, in fact he gave it to the Ukrainians, and if Trump didn't get them to actually do anything .........how exactly did Trump tie U.S. aid to digging dirt?   They got the aid, they didn't investigate anything....and the aid they got was better from Trump than the aid they got from obama...Trump gave them weapons to kill Russians....obama gave them blankets and MREs.......

So again......this is a sham..


----------



## Rambunctious

Tommy Tainant said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is he going with this ?  None of it is relevant to the coercion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because there was no coercion ...you moron.......you are watching a sham in action...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Do this little thing for me and............."
Click to expand...

No one wants your little thing anywhere near them...zip up moron....


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Schiff s dilemma. He says he doesn't know the name...so how will he know if someone says the name?

What a dope


----------



## 2aguy

Tommy Tainant said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is he going with this ?  None of it is relevant to the coercion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because there was no coercion ...you moron.......you are watching a sham in action...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Do this little thing for me and............."
Click to expand...



They didn't do a little thing for him and he gave them the aid....do you understand that?  And do you understand that none of the witnesses today actually heard Trump talk to the Ukraine President?   That the only thing they are saying today is their opinion on things they had no part in?  Do you understand that?


----------



## jbander

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Are the Dem voters even intelligent enough to understand that this an illegitimate impeachment?*


Love it, we are trying to erase a cancer on society, This mans a pussy grabbing, wife raping, bigot, chauvinist, hate driven liar who's trying to turn us into a dictatorship with no laws other then the ones he makes up. The right are selling out their country and constitution.. The point is whether your going to spit on our flag and piss on our constitution ,supporting this pile of shit, disregarding what this pile of shit did. They would support him if he was found guilty of raping 13 year olds and then telling the 13 year old that if she said anything he would kill her. This is a man who said it is OK to call his daughter a piece of ass. Scum to the bone.


----------



## easyt65

Schiff just tried to claim he does not know the identity of the Whistleblower.......yet he claims there is no need for whoever this is to testify.

Bwuhahahahahaha!

*SCHIFF DOESN'T KNOW THE IDENTITY OF THE NON-WHISTLEBLOWER BECAUSE THERE IS NO WHISTLEBLOWER - NEVER WAS ONE.*

*THIS WHOLE THING IS ANOTHER ONE OF HIS MADE-UP PARODIES!

If this turns out to be the case, this treasonous SOB needs to be on the 1st C-130 bound for GITMO!*


----------



## Thunk

So far all we have is leading the "witness"...witnesses who didn't witness anything...and the testimony "my staffer overheard something" (hearsay).

This is comical! And this is the best schiff has


----------



## Rambunctious

Schiff looks really stupid....this is falling apart the first day....


----------



## progressive hunter

jbander said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Are the Dem voters even intelligent enough to understand that this an illegitimate impeachment?*
> 
> 
> 
> Love it, we are trying to erase a cancer on society, This mans a pussy grabbing, wife raping, bigot, chauvinist, hate driven liar who's trying to turn us into a dictatorship with no laws other then the ones he makes up. The right are selling out their country and constitution.. The point is whether your going to spit on our flag and piss on our constitution ,supporting this pile of shit, disregarding what this pile of shit did. They would support him if he was found guilty of raping 13 year olds and then telling the 13 year old that if she said anything he would kill her. This is a man who said it is OK to call his daughter a piece of ass. Scum to the bone.
Click to expand...



sorry we are talking about trump not bill clinton,,,


----------



## WEATHER53

I thought to be a witness that you actually had To witness and relay what you witnessed. I did not realize you could be coached into a different version of what you witnessed.
Also, one is called a witness and not a heresayist.


----------



## Dana7360

IM2 said:


> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct





Today is the beginning of public impeachment hearings. Impeachment is just a formal and fancy word for indict or accuse. 

The end of the process in the House started today will be to accuse trump of crimes.

Then it goes to the Senate for a trial. No matter what evidence is presented. No matter what the truth is, trump will not be convicted. The republicans won't vote guilty no matter what and anyone who believes they will is fooling themselves.

It's just sad that we have people who put themselves and their political party before our nation, our constitution and the rule of law.


----------



## basquebromance

Is this what Americans should now expect from their president? If this is not impeachable conduct, what is?


----------



## mudwhistle

bripat9643 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNN!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sponge Bob is on the other channel. I'm sure that would fit your attention span better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps if they actually talked about the issue at hand rather than give us a history lesson or go into all the thrilling details of their careers.
Click to expand...

Oh, but their careers are the only part that matters.


----------



## Rambunctious

Really dems?...do you guys really hear a crime here?...an impeachable crime?....one big enough to undo the votes of 65 million people?...I am amazed at the fecklessness on the left these days...I would hang my head in shame if I were a democrat today....


----------



## 2aguy

WEATHER53 said:


> I thought to be a witness that you actually had To witness and relay what you witnessed. I did not realize you could be coached into a different version of what you witnessed.
> Also, one is called a witness and not a heresayist.



That is because this isn't an actual court of law.....this is a political process and the democrats have the votes to do anything they want......

Next up?

The guy who installed the cable service in the White House will state that he too, was not involved in the phone call to the Ukraine, but he overheard the White House Chef and Steward talking about someone they know about who knows someone who also wasn't involved in the phone call but really doesn't like Trump......schiff is going to call the Chef and Steward later in the week...


----------



## 2aguy

Rambunctious said:


> Really dems?...do you guys really hear a crime here?...an impeachable crime?....one big enough to undo the votes of 65 million people?...I am amazed at the fecklessness on the left theses days...I would hang my head in shame if I were a democrat today....




They don't feel shame.....they crave power.....that controls every action they take.


----------



## bripat9643

WEATHER53 said:


> I thought to be a witness that you actually had To witness and relay what you witnessed. I did not realize you could be coached into a different version of what you witnessed.
> Also, one is called a witness and not a heresayist.


In a real court of law, none of this "testimony" would be allowed.


----------



## NotYourBody

Thunk said:


> So far all we have is leading the "witness"...witnesses who didn't witness anything...and the testimony "my staffer overheard something" (hearsay).
> 
> This is comical! And this is the best schiff has


Oh but there was more. You had Devin Nunes flop sweat and Gym Jordans righteous anger!

It's not looking good for the GOP. They can't defend Trump withholding the aid for dirt on his political campaign.


----------



## Billiejeens

progressive hunter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, let's say Schiff knows who it is.  At least he isn't blabbing it; it's supposed to be confidential.
> Now, the point is, let's move on and talk about Taylor's testimony, which just told us in no uncertain terms that Trump held up the aid until Zelensky stated that there was an investigation into Trump's favorite conspiracy theories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what else is he lying about???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not the one giving testimony.  I get you, though.  I've always asked the same about the President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah its worse than that,,,hes running the whole thing,,,
> 
> SO WHAT ELSE IS HE LYING ABOUT???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I already said, you've got the opportunity to hear the other side of the story today.  Actually, their lawyer isn't doing bad in bringing up the other perspective.  You should try watching it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS CLEARLY A ONE SIDED HEARING,,,
> \
> and the dems are refusing to allow any opposition witness's from the other side and instead so far are only concerned with hearsay witness's
Click to expand...



That's not completely a bad thing
It's not a trial
It's an infomercial to sell the idea that President Trump is bad, buyers of President Trump should switch brands.
The worse that the infomercial is - the more people will remain loyal to the Trump Brand.

Schiff is no Billy Mayes.


----------



## progressive hunter

basquebromance said:


> Is this what Americans should now expect from their president? If this is not impeachable conduct, what is?


bringing corruption into the light is not an impeachable offense,,,well of course unless youre the corrupt one being exposed,,,

the DNC Ukraine collusion is the real issue


----------



## 2aguy

NotYourBody said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far all we have is leading the "witness"...witnesses who didn't witness anything...and the testimony "my staffer overheard something" (hearsay).
> 
> This is comical! And this is the best schiff has
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but there was more. You had Devin Nunes flop sweat and Gym Jordans righteous anger!
> 
> It's not looking good for the GOP. They can't defend Trump withholding the aid for dirt on his political campaign.
Click to expand...



Moron.....the aid wasn't withheld......they got the aid.....what part of that goes over that tiny head of yours......and none of the witnesses today were in on the phone call.....they are just complaining that they don't like Trump...


----------



## Baz Ares

Dana7360 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the beginning of public impeachment hearings. Impeachment is just a formal and fancy word for indict or accuse.
> 
> The end of the process in the House started today will be to accuse trump of crimes.
> 
> Then it goes to the Senate for a trial. No matter what evidence is presented. No matter what the truth is, trump will not be convicted. The republicans won't vote guilty no matter what and anyone who believes they will is fooling themselves.
> 
> It's just sad that we have people who put themselves and their political party before our nation, our constitution and the rule of law.
Click to expand...

Are they chasing facts on a legal Blowjob? Were underage sex partners involved?


----------



## Rambunctious

What are Pelosi and Schiff doing?.....


----------



## bripat9643

NotYourBody said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far all we have is leading the "witness"...witnesses who didn't witness anything...and the testimony "my staffer overheard something" (hearsay).
> 
> This is comical! And this is the best schiff has
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but there was more. You had Devin Nunes flop sweat and Gym Jordans righteous anger!
> 
> It's not looking good for the GOP. They can't defend Trump withholding the aid for dirt on his political campaign.
Click to expand...

He didn't withhold any aid, dumbass.


----------



## Polishprince

Dana7360 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the beginning of public impeachment hearings. Impeachment is just a formal and fancy word for indict or accuse.
> 
> The end of the process in the House started today will be to accuse trump of crimes.
> 
> Then it goes to the Senate for a trial. No matter what evidence is presented. No matter what the truth is, trump will not be convicted. The republicans won't vote guilty no matter what and anyone who believes they will is fooling themselves.
> 
> It's just sad that we have people who put themselves and their political party before our nation, our constitution and the rule of law.
Click to expand...



What makes you think there will be a vote on impeachment or that articles of impeachment will be approved by the House at all?

 Personally, I don't see anything here.

Why do these Career Deep State Nimrods like Taylor think its "inappropriate" for President Trump to ask trusted advisors like Rudolph Guiliani to speak to Ukraine?   Apparently , Taylor has a problem implementing his boss's policy.


----------



## bripat9643

2aguy said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far all we have is leading the "witness"...witnesses who didn't witness anything...and the testimony "my staffer overheard something" (hearsay).
> 
> This is comical! And this is the best schiff has
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but there was more. You had Devin Nunes flop sweat and Gym Jordans righteous anger!
> 
> It's not looking good for the GOP. They can't defend Trump withholding the aid for dirt on his political campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.....the aid wasn't withheld......they got the aid.....what part of that goes over that tiny head of yours......and none of the witnesses today were in on the phone call.....they are just complaining that they don't like Trump...
Click to expand...

You have to wonder about these dumbasses who claim the Dims are winning this thing.


----------



## Thunk

This is falling apart even worse than the Mueller testimony! 

What's next filth?  Trump is a racist???


----------



## progressive hunter

Billiejeens said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> what else is he lying about???
> 
> 
> 
> He's not the one giving testimony.  I get you, though.  I've always asked the same about the President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah its worse than that,,,hes running the whole thing,,,
> 
> SO WHAT ELSE IS HE LYING ABOUT???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I already said, you've got the opportunity to hear the other side of the story today.  Actually, their lawyer isn't doing bad in bringing up the other perspective.  You should try watching it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS CLEARLY A ONE SIDED HEARING,,,
> \
> and the dems are refusing to allow any opposition witness's from the other side and instead so far are only concerned with hearsay witness's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's not completely a bad thing
> It's not a trial
> It's an infomercial to sell the idea that President Trump is bad, buyers of President Trump should switch brands.
> The worse that the infomercial is - the more people will remain loyal to the Trump Brand.
> 
> Schiff is no Billy Mayes.
Click to expand...



of course its a bad thing,,, and more so that trump did his constitutional duty in trying to expose the collusion of the DNC and Ukraine  in the 2016 election,,,


----------



## 2aguy

NotYourBody said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far all we have is leading the "witness"...witnesses who didn't witness anything...and the testimony "my staffer overheard something" (hearsay).
> 
> This is comical! And this is the best schiff has
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but there was more. You had Devin Nunes flop sweat and Gym Jordans righteous anger!
> 
> It's not looking good for the GOP. They can't defend Trump withholding the aid for dirt on his political campaign.
Click to expand...



Later in the week the star witness will be the White House Pool Cleaner, who heard the White House Gardner talking to the pizza delivery guy who brought the Secret Service agents a stuffed pepperoni and sausage pizza that he didn't hear the phone call between Trump and the President of Ukraine, but that he knows someone who wasn't in on the call either.........

This witness will be behind a screen and his voice will be distorted for his protection....


----------



## 2aguy

Thunk said:


> This is falling apart even worse than the Mueller testimony!
> 
> What's next filth?  Trump is a racist???




Wait...I thought that after this it would be back to Trump is crazy.....right?  Or is that next week...?


----------



## Polishprince

progressive hunter said:


> the DNC Ukraine collusion is the real issue




Exactly correct.  And Ukraine President Zelensky admits his nation colluded with the DNC in the past.

All their nation wants to do is to admit they are wrong and help America fight and punish the Traitors.


----------



## easyt65

SassyIrishLass said:


> Schiff s dilemma. He says he doesn't know the name...so how will he know if someone says the name?



His staff / committee has already been in contact with the WHISLTEBLOWER who wanted to know how to file a 'Whistleblower complaint'...BUT HE HAS NO IDEA WHO THE WHISTLEBLOWER IS...

He defended in great detail why he had been in contact with the non-whistleblower...BUT HE HAS NO IDEA WHO THE WHISTLEBLOWER IS...

He has threatened to punish anyone who releases the identity of the non-whistleblower...BUT HE HAS NO IDEA WHO THE WHISTLEBLOWER IS...as pointed out,  so how would he know if the name had been released?

He declared yesterday that he would protect the non-whistleblower by not allowing them to be called to testify, but how can he protect them when  he says  HE HAS NO IDEA WHO THE WHISTLEBLOWER IS?

(SO FAR WE HAVE D-ADAM SCHIFF, A TRUMP-HATING PRO-COUP DEMOCRAT LAWYER AND A HILLARY LAWYER NAMED AS THE NON-WHISTLEBLOWER'S #2 LAWYER...BUT NO NON-WHISTLEBLOWER....)

THIS IS WHY D-ADAM Schiff WILL NOT AGREE IN 100 MILLION YEARS TO  TESTIFY  BEFORE THIS OR THE SENATE'S COMMITTEE - THE GOP WOULD DESTROY HIM AND EXPOSE HIS LIES IN A MATTER OF MINUTES.....

He had ZERO credibility walking into this meeting....he has even LESS now.....

Way to go, you pencil-neck, lying, treasonous lil' cockroach!  Thanks for putting this on TV so every American  can  see it for themselves!



(BTW, the stock market is actually UP right now. If they thought there was anything to this coup circus the stocks would have fallen. They are showing the stock market is blowing this off so far as a JOKE!)


----------



## NotYourBody

2aguy said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far all we have is leading the "witness"...witnesses who didn't witness anything...and the testimony "my staffer overheard something" (hearsay).
> 
> This is comical! And this is the best schiff has
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but there was more. You had Devin Nunes flop sweat and Gym Jordans righteous anger!
> 
> It's not looking good for the GOP. They can't defend Trump withholding the aid for dirt on his political campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.....the aid wasn't withheld......they got the aid.....what part of that goes over that tiny head of yours......and none of the witnesses today were in on the phone call.....they are just complaining that they don't like Trump...
Click to expand...

Well yeah they got the aid, after Trumps whole scheme fell apart. You forgot to mention that part. 

Kind of like a bank robber who gets caught before he can get his hands on the loot. It's still a crime.

While Trump tried tried to extort and bribe, more Ukrainians died. Their blood is on Trump's hands.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Rambunctious said:


> So now you are an expert on what people think?..


Oh, it doesn't take an expert...


----------



## 2aguy

Rambunctious said:


> What are Pelosi and Schiff doing?.....




They are simply doing a hearing....then, they let the democrats in the press make up what happened and disseminate it to people who don't pay attention....


----------



## Rambunctious

LEADING THE WITNESS......Holy cow....


----------



## Nostra

Thunk said:


> So far all we have is leading the "witness"...witnesses who didn't witness anything...and the testimony "my staffer overheard something" (hearsay).
> 
> This is comical! And this is the best schiff has


This is great!

Biggest debacle of Schifferbrain's pathetic career.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bripat9643 said:


> He didn't withhold any aid


It sure would be great to get Trump under oath and watch him perjure himself by saying this.


----------



## 2aguy

NotYourBody said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far all we have is leading the "witness"...witnesses who didn't witness anything...and the testimony "my staffer overheard something" (hearsay).
> 
> This is comical! And this is the best schiff has
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but there was more. You had Devin Nunes flop sweat and Gym Jordans righteous anger!
> 
> It's not looking good for the GOP. They can't defend Trump withholding the aid for dirt on his political campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.....the aid wasn't withheld......they got the aid.....what part of that goes over that tiny head of yours......and none of the witnesses today were in on the phone call.....they are just complaining that they don't like Trump...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well yeah they got the aid, after Trumps whole scheme fell apart. You forgot to mention that part.
> 
> Kind of like a bank robber who gets caught before he can get his hands on the loot. It's still a crime.
> 
> While Trump tried tried to extort and bribe, more Ukrainians died. Their blood is on Trump's hands.
Click to expand...



What scheme...... they got the aid and didn't do an investigation.....

You are going to melt your brain trying to make up things that didn't happen....


----------



## Tommy Tainant

2aguy said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far all we have is leading the "witness"...witnesses who didn't witness anything...and the testimony "my staffer overheard something" (hearsay).
> 
> This is comical! And this is the best schiff has
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but there was more. You had Devin Nunes flop sweat and Gym Jordans righteous anger!
> 
> It's not looking good for the GOP. They can't defend Trump withholding the aid for dirt on his political campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.....the aid wasn't withheld......they got the aid.....what part of that goes over that tiny head of yours......and none of the witnesses today were in on the phone call.....they are just complaining that they don't like Trump...
Click to expand...

The outcome is irrelevant. He isnt on trial for withholding aid. He is on trial for linking aid to helping his personal political objectives.i


----------



## jbander

Billy_Kinetta said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trail of Tears genocide, Civil War - 600,000 dead, Jim Crow laws, abortion, now Trump impeachment.
> 
> The list of Democratic accomplishments go on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viet Nam war as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eisenhower sent aid and advisors . So who's war is it then. Your scum ball leader is going down and his followers are going back under the rocks they came from. You won't be able to turn this country into a dictatorship as you want and we won't let you piss on our flag and constitution.  We have the military and the majority so your threats with all you guns is comical . We will have you run over with your 32 guns on your back with a tank. You can't have my country.  God Bless America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think you have the tank?
Click to expand...

Simply because the military has a oath to protect our democracy and you and the rest of you haters are trying to start a dictatorship and piss on the constituting/ Not only do we have the military, we have the majority and we have the only patriots left in this country. So all you proud gun bubba that are going to battle against us, will have tanks run them down on the streets, while you carry forty guns and a hundred pounds of ammo on your back. Yelling I'm Going to kill all of you right before the tanks catch up to you. You know like the death threats that come out of your gun bubbas writing every day in these forums. poor poor gun bubbas, the masculinity has been erased by erasing the effectiveness of their gun, Big guns. little guns walls full of guns. Ya but you guys are cheating using tanks. Not really that's what a country does to the enemy's of their country.


----------



## 2aguy

Tommy Tainant said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far all we have is leading the "witness"...witnesses who didn't witness anything...and the testimony "my staffer overheard something" (hearsay).
> 
> This is comical! And this is the best schiff has
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but there was more. You had Devin Nunes flop sweat and Gym Jordans righteous anger!
> 
> It's not looking good for the GOP. They can't defend Trump withholding the aid for dirt on his political campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.....the aid wasn't withheld......they got the aid.....what part of that goes over that tiny head of yours......and none of the witnesses today were in on the phone call.....they are just complaining that they don't like Trump...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The outcome is irrelevant. He isnt on trial for withholding aid. He is on trial for linking aid to helping his personal political objectives.i
Click to expand...



He didn't do that either........did you read the actual transcript of the call?  Cause these witnesses obviously didn't....


----------



## Polishprince

Baz Ares said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the beginning of public impeachment hearings. Impeachment is just a formal and fancy word for indict or accuse.
> 
> The end of the process in the House started today will be to accuse trump of crimes.
> 
> Then it goes to the Senate for a trial. No matter what evidence is presented. No matter what the truth is, trump will not be convicted. The republicans won't vote guilty no matter what and anyone who believes they will is fooling themselves.
> 
> It's just sad that we have people who put themselves and their political party before our nation, our constitution and the rule of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are they chasing facts on a legal Blowjob? Were underage sex partners involved?
Click to expand...



The problem that Clinton had wasn't the oral sex- but the FACT he lied about it as part of his scheme to deprive Paula Corbin Jones of the money he owed her for Sexual Harassment.     If he had been open from the start in regardless to his testimony under oath, he would have never been impeached.


Why couldn't Clinton have just manned up and cut a check to Ms. Jones to start with?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Time to put Rick Perry under oath.


----------



## jbander

easyt65 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interpreted?  There's no wiggle room in Taylor's testimony.  At all.
> 
> 
> 
> You're absolutely  right. According to the actual transcript of Taylor's testimony - not from the SUMMARY Schiff and his committee put out for the MSM to broadcast, which  they did - Taylor said what he testified to was his own formulated* opinions / perceptions* that were based off of *WHAT HE WAS TOLD / WHAT HE HEARD*, NOT BY  ANY EVIDENCE OR ANYTHING HE PERSONALLY KNEW (MORE 2ND-HAND ACCOUNT HEARSAY)!
> 
> Finally...great point, OL!
Click to expand...

You people have me rolling on the floor , thanks for the entertainment , The democrats will come out on top whether scum bag is impeached or not.


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't withhold any aid
> 
> 
> 
> It sure would be great to get Trump under oath and watch him perjure himself by saying this.
Click to expand...

No Dim witness has denied it so far, moron.


----------



## Dana7360

edward37 said:


> The traitor in our WH
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump, Foreign Policy & National Security





It's interesting that Catherine Croft testified to something of the same happening.

In that situation it was the sale of javelin weapons. Mulvaney said the purchase was stopped at the OMB because the negative reaction russia would have.

Everyone in the room but mulvaney didn't care what russia's reaction would be and supported the sale.

Pelosi is right. All roads with this president leads to putin.

From her testimony:


----------



## 007

The dems are going to be in FULL PANIC after today. Little birdies are going to be whispering in their ears... "THIS ISN'T WORKING GUYS, IT'S BACK FIRING, AGAIN, and the WHITE HOUSE is even FURTHER away NOW"... and Nancy is going to PULL THE PLUG on this FARCE, Friday.


----------



## WEATHER53

How can they witness when they never witnessed?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't withhold any aid
> 
> 
> 
> It sure would be great to get Trump under oath and watch him perjure himself by saying this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Dim witness has denied it so far, moron.
Click to expand...

Shameless lie. Dude, seriously, go peddle your cultist horseshit to someone else.


----------



## Billiejeens

jbander said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Are the Dem voters even intelligent enough to understand that this an illegitimate impeachment?*
> 
> 
> 
> Love it, we are trying to erase a cancer on society, This mans a pussy grabbing, wife raping, bigot, chauvinist, hate driven liar who's trying to turn us into a dictatorship with no laws other then the ones he makes up. The right are selling out their country and constitution.. The point is whether your going to spit on our flag and piss on our constitution ,supporting this pile of shit, disregarding what this pile of shit did. They would support him if he was found guilty of raping 13 year olds and then telling the 13 year old that if she said anything he would kill her. This is a man who said it is OK to call his daughter a piece of ass. Scum to the bone.
Click to expand...


Some of that might have given me reason to consider no longer supporting him, if he were to do anything of those things.
Thanks to people like you, who think that a coup is fine, as long as you dont like, I mean really dont like someone, I can now firmly profess, nothing will separate me from supporting President Trump, and enabling your coup attempt.
It's not just me.
People like you have made it crystal clear what the only course of action must be.
And there are millions just like me.
Thank you.


----------



## Rambunctious

So the president acting unusual is an impeachable offense?....its the "usual" that gets us into trouble...


----------



## Nostra

Tommy Tainant said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far all we have is leading the "witness"...witnesses who didn't witness anything...and the testimony "my staffer overheard something" (hearsay).
> 
> This is comical! And this is the best schiff has
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but there was more. You had Devin Nunes flop sweat and Gym Jordans righteous anger!
> 
> It's not looking good for the GOP. They can't defend Trump withholding the aid for dirt on his political campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.....the aid wasn't withheld......they got the aid.....what part of that goes over that tiny head of yours......and none of the witnesses today were in on the phone call.....they are just complaining that they don't like Trump...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The outcome is irrelevant. He isnt on trial for withholding aid. He is on trial for linking aid to helping his personal political objectives.i
Click to expand...

Jim Jordan just destroyed Taylor on that.

Ouch!


----------



## 2aguy

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Time to put Rick Perry under oath.




Why?  So he too can say he wasn't in the room when Trump talked to the President of Ukraine?


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't withhold any aid
> 
> 
> 
> It sure would be great to get Trump under oath and watch him perjure himself by saying this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Dim witness has denied it so far, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shameless lie. Dude, seriously, go peddle your cultist horseshit to someone else.
Click to expand...

Who has denied it?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Rambunctious said:


> So the president acting unusual is an impeachable offense?.


Nobody has said or implied this. You fools and your strawmen...


----------



## teddyearp

Tommy Tainant said:


> If Trump was trying to get to the bottom of Ukranian corruption it might be relevant. However Trump tied US aid to digging dirt. That is using public funds for a personal purpose. Bidens alleged crimes are not germane.


I guess you don't know how to read nor listen.  The evidence proves that the President wanted to RE-open an investigation in Ukraine.  There is absolutely NO evidence of quid pro quo.  Nothing that would ever stand up in a court of law.  In the United States that is.  We understand that you're in the UK so your laws no longer apply here.  Haven't for quite some time now..


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Now the republican congressman is lying on live television. Yes, hearsay can, in fact, be admissible.


----------



## Thunk

Ratcliff just asked the "witnesses" where is the impeachable offense?

They gave a deer in the headlights stare


----------



## Rambunctious

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the president acting unusual is an impeachable offense?.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has said or implied this. You fools and your strawmen...
Click to expand...

The guy just said its unusual to use a private citizen for presidential requests....so what?...unusual is not a crime...this dude is mad because the president dared to go over his puny head.....wow....


----------



## Billiejeens

progressive hunter said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's not the one giving testimony.  I get you, though.  I've always asked the same about the President.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah its worse than that,,,hes running the whole thing,,,
> 
> SO WHAT ELSE IS HE LYING ABOUT???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I already said, you've got the opportunity to hear the other side of the story today.  Actually, their lawyer isn't doing bad in bringing up the other perspective.  You should try watching it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS CLEARLY A ONE SIDED HEARING,,,
> \
> and the dems are refusing to allow any opposition witness's from the other side and instead so far are only concerned with hearsay witness's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's not completely a bad thing
> It's not a trial
> It's an infomercial to sell the idea that President Trump is bad, buyers of President Trump should switch brands.
> The worse that the infomercial is - the more people will remain loyal to the Trump Brand.
> 
> Schiff is no Billy Mayes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> of course its a bad thing,,, and more so that trump did his constitutional duty in trying to expose the collusion of the DNC and Ukraine  in the 2016 election,,,
Click to expand...


There will be another infomercial for that.


----------



## Rambunctious

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Now the republican congressman is lying on live television. Yes, hearsay can, in fact, be admissible.


A CNN robot would think so.....


----------



## IM2

Polishprince said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the beginning of public impeachment hearings. Impeachment is just a formal and fancy word for indict or accuse.
> 
> The end of the process in the House started today will be to accuse trump of crimes.
> 
> Then it goes to the Senate for a trial. No matter what evidence is presented. No matter what the truth is, trump will not be convicted. The republicans won't vote guilty no matter what and anyone who believes they will is fooling themselves.
> 
> It's just sad that we have people who put themselves and their political party before our nation, our constitution and the rule of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are they chasing facts on a legal Blowjob? Were underage sex partners involved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem that Clinton had wasn't the oral sex- but the FACT he lied about it as part of his scheme to deprive Paula Corbin Jones of the money he owed her for Sexual Harassment.     If he had been open from the start in regardless to his testimony under oath, he would have never been impeached.
> 
> 
> Why couldn't Clinton have just manned up and cut a check to Ms. Jones to start with?
Click to expand...


He lied about a blowjob. So have you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Rambunctious said:


> The guy just said its unusual to use a private citizen for presidential requests....so what?


Because they are building a case, and that won't be the only point. Duh. What a stupid fucking question.


----------



## jbander

Billiejeens said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans keep asking what the High Crime and Misdemeanor is.....the answer is ....BRIBERY
> 
> Specifically identified in the Constitution
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ What  happened to Russian collusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's still a thing
> Except the collusion was with hillary
Click to expand...

Ignorance is when you try to justify the actions of someone by what someone else does and when your totally backed into a corner and have no response. You do the Ya but Obama wasn't born here. No matter which hate party member the conversation is about. Scum Bag Rapes 13 year old, ya but Obama lied, Scum bag lies every time he opens his mouth ya but Biden's third cousin twice removed worked at a job he wasn't qualified to do in Botswana.


----------



## OldLady

progressive hunter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, let's say Schiff knows who it is.  At least he isn't blabbing it; it's supposed to be confidential.
> Now, the point is, let's move on and talk about Taylor's testimony, which just told us in no uncertain terms that Trump held up the aid until Zelensky stated that there was an investigation into Trump's favorite conspiracy theories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what else is he lying about???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not the one giving testimony.  I get you, though.  I've always asked the same about the President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah its worse than that,,,hes running the whole thing,,,
> 
> SO WHAT ELSE IS HE LYING ABOUT???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I already said, you've got the opportunity to hear the other side of the story today.  Actually, their lawyer isn't doing bad in bringing up the other perspective.  You should try watching it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS CLEARLY A ONE SIDED HEARING,,,
> \
> and the dems are refusing to allow any opposition witness's from the other side and instead so far are only concerned with hearsay witness's
Click to expand...

It isn't hearsay.


----------



## 007

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Now the republican congressman is lying on live television. Yes, hearsay can, in fact, be admissible.


"Hearsay?" 

Well, well... you CAN'T BE A WHISTLE BLOWER if all you have is HEARSAY.

So WHERE THE FUCK IS THE WHISTLE BLOWER? ISN'T THAT WHY ALL THIS IS HAPPENING?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

jbander said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Are the Dem voters even intelligent enough to understand that this an illegitimate impeachment?*
> 
> 
> 
> Love it, we are trying to erase a cancer on society, This mans a pussy grabbing, wife raping, bigot, chauvinist, hate driven liar who's trying to turn us into a dictatorship with no laws other then the ones he makes up. The right are selling out their country and constitution.. The point is whether your going to spit on our flag and piss on our constitution ,supporting this pile of shit, disregarding what this pile of shit did. They would support him if he was found guilty of raping 13 year olds and then telling the 13 year old that if she said anything he would kill her. This is a man who said it is OK to call his daughter a piece of ass. Scum to the bone.
Click to expand...

Actually the totally corrupt Democratic Party is the cancer and Trump is the cure


----------



## Billiejeens

Rambunctious said:


> So the president acting unusual is an impeachable offense?....its the "usual" that gets us into trouble...




Once again
We sent him to Washington to be unusual


----------



## NotYourBody

bripat9643 said:


> Jordan is ripping this Taylor nimrod a new one.


Oh please, Gym is preening for the camera.

All he ever does is prove inbreeding is a really bad idea.


----------



## bripat9643

Oooohhhhh!  Jordan is ripping this guy apart.


----------



## progressive hunter

OldLady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> what else is he lying about???
> 
> 
> 
> He's not the one giving testimony.  I get you, though.  I've always asked the same about the President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah its worse than that,,,hes running the whole thing,,,
> 
> SO WHAT ELSE IS HE LYING ABOUT???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I already said, you've got the opportunity to hear the other side of the story today.  Actually, their lawyer isn't doing bad in bringing up the other perspective.  You should try watching it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS CLEARLY A ONE SIDED HEARING,,,
> \
> and the dems are refusing to allow any opposition witness's from the other side and instead so far are only concerned with hearsay witness's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't hearsay.
Click to expand...



so far today thats all its been,,,


----------



## bripat9643

NotYourBody said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan is ripping this Taylor nimrod a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, Gym is preening for the camera.
> 
> All he ever does is prove inbreeding is a really bad idea.
Click to expand...

He most certainly didn't.


----------



## Rambunctious

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy just said its unusual to use a private citizen for presidential requests....so what?
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are building a case, and that won't be the only point. Duh. What a stupid fucking question.
Click to expand...

This is an IMPEACHMENT inquiry if they don't have a case this shouldn't be happening...


----------



## teddyearp

Tommy Tainant said:


> "Do this little thing for me and............."


Where did he say 'and'????  He asked for a favor.  Period.  NO "and".  Quit fucking lying like a schiff.


----------



## jbander

easyt65 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff s dilemma. He says he doesn't know the name...so how will he know if someone says the name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His staff / committee has already been in contact with the WHISLTEBLOWER who wanted to know how to file a 'Whistleblower complaint'...BUT HE HAS NO IDEA WHO THE WHISTLEBLOWER IS...
> 
> He defended in great detail why he had been in contact with the non-whistleblower...BUT HE HAS NO IDEA WHO THE WHISTLEBLOWER IS...
> 
> He has threatened to punish anyone who releases the identity of the non-whistleblower...BUT HE HAS NO IDEA WHO THE WHISTLEBLOWER IS...as pointed out,  so how would he know if the name had been released?
> 
> He declared yesterday that he would protect the non-whistleblower by not allowing them to be called to testify, but how can he protect them when  he says  HE HAS NO IDEA WHO THE WHISTLEBLOWER IS?
> 
> (SO FAR WE HAVE D-ADAM SCHIFF, A TRUMP-HATING PRO-COUP DEMOCRAT LAWYER AND A HILLARY LAWYER NAMED AS THE NON-WHISTLEBLOWER'S #2 LAWYER...BUT NO NON-WHISTLEBLOWER....)
> 
> THIS IS WHY D-ADAM Schiff WILL NOT AGREE IN 100 MILLION YEARS TO  TESTIFY  BEFORE THIS OR THE SENATE'S COMMITTEE - THE GOP WOULD DESTROY HIM AND EXPOSE HIS LIES IN A MATTER OF MINUTES.....
> 
> He had ZERO credibility walking into this meeting....he has even LESS now.....
> 
> Way to go, you pencil-neck, lying, treasonous lil' cockroach!  Thanks for putting this on TV so every American  can  see it for themselves!
> 
> 
> 
> (BTW, the stock market is actually UP right now. If they thought there was anything to this coup circus the stocks would have fallen. They are showing the stock market is blowing this off so far as a JOKE!)
Click to expand...

What a hoot, so your all going to be lawyers through the whole process of impeachment. With a small leaning to the Nazi Right.


----------



## progressive hunter

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Are the Dem voters even intelligent enough to understand that this an illegitimate impeachment?*
> 
> 
> 
> Love it, we are trying to erase a cancer on society, This mans a pussy grabbing, wife raping, bigot, chauvinist, hate driven liar who's trying to turn us into a dictatorship with no laws other then the ones he makes up. The right are selling out their country and constitution.. The point is whether your going to spit on our flag and piss on our constitution ,supporting this pile of shit, disregarding what this pile of shit did. They would support him if he was found guilty of raping 13 year olds and then telling the 13 year old that if she said anything he would kill her. This is a man who said it is OK to call his daughter a piece of ass. Scum to the bone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the totally corrupt Democratic Party is the cancer and Trump is the cure
Click to expand...



the people are the cure and trump is just doing the bidding,,,


----------



## bripat9643

Rambunctious said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the president acting unusual is an impeachable offense?.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has said or implied this. You fools and your strawmen...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy just said its unusual to use a private citizen for presidential requests....so what?...unusual is not a crime...this dude is mad because the president dared to go over his puny head.....wow....
Click to expand...

It's really not that unusual.


----------



## jbander

Polishprince said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the DNC Ukraine collusion is the real issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly correct.  And Ukraine President Zelensky admits his nation colluded with the DNC in the past.
> 
> All their nation wants to do is to admit they are wrong and help America fight and punish the Traitors.
Click to expand...

 Funny! what a pile


----------



## progressive hunter

jbander said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the DNC Ukraine collusion is the real issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly correct.  And Ukraine President Zelensky admits his nation colluded with the DNC in the past.
> 
> All their nation wants to do is to admit they are wrong and help America fight and punish the Traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny! what a pile
Click to expand...

based on the documented facts its a pile of truth,,,


----------



## NotYourBody

2aguy said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far all we have is leading the "witness"...witnesses who didn't witness anything...and the testimony "my staffer overheard something" (hearsay).
> 
> This is comical! And this is the best schiff has
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but there was more. You had Devin Nunes flop sweat and Gym Jordans righteous anger!
> 
> It's not looking good for the GOP. They can't defend Trump withholding the aid for dirt on his political campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.....the aid wasn't withheld......they got the aid.....what part of that goes over that tiny head of yours......and none of the witnesses today were in on the phone call.....they are just complaining that they don't like Trump...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well yeah they got the aid, after Trumps whole scheme fell apart. You forgot to mention that part.
> 
> Kind of like a bank robber who gets caught before he can get his hands on the loot. It's still a crime.
> 
> While Trump tried tried to extort and bribe, more Ukrainians died. Their blood is on Trump's hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What scheme...... they got the aid and didn't do an investigation.....
> 
> You are going to melt your brain trying to make up things that didn't happen....
Click to expand...

They got busted before they could pull it off. Because Trump and Rudy are bumbling old men.


----------



## jbander

Polishprince said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the beginning of public impeachment hearings. Impeachment is just a formal and fancy word for indict or accuse.
> 
> The end of the process in the House started today will be to accuse trump of crimes.
> 
> Then it goes to the Senate for a trial. No matter what evidence is presented. No matter what the truth is, trump will not be convicted. The republicans won't vote guilty no matter what and anyone who believes they will is fooling themselves.
> 
> It's just sad that we have people who put themselves and their political party before our nation, our constitution and the rule of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are they chasing facts on a legal Blowjob? Were underage sex partners involved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem that Clinton had wasn't the oral sex- but the FACT he lied about it as part of his scheme to deprive Paula Corbin Jones of the money he owed her for Sexual Harassment.     If he had been open from the start in regardless to his testimony under oath, he would have never been impeached.
> 
> 
> Why couldn't Clinton have just manned up and cut a check to Ms. Jones to start with?
Click to expand...

You mean like Scum bag did , for every prostitute on the west coast.


----------



## IM2

Polishprince said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the beginning of public impeachment hearings. Impeachment is just a formal and fancy word for indict or accuse.
> 
> The end of the process in the House started today will be to accuse trump of crimes.
> 
> Then it goes to the Senate for a trial. No matter what evidence is presented. No matter what the truth is, trump will not be convicted. The republicans won't vote guilty no matter what and anyone who believes they will is fooling themselves.
> 
> It's just sad that we have people who put themselves and their political party before our nation, our constitution and the rule of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think there will be a vote on impeachment or that articles of impeachment will be approved by the House at all?
> 
> Personally, I don't see anything here.
> 
> Why do these Career Deep State Nimrods like Taylor think its "inappropriate" for President Trump to ask trusted advisors like Rudolph Guiliani to speak to Ukraine?   Apparently , Taylor has a problem implementing his boss's policy.
Click to expand...


You're blind. Giuliani had no security clearance. You guys are so desperate that you excuse criminal behavior.


----------



## Rambunctious

Mr Kent gets the FOX news award...first one to blame FOX news....Buuuuuuaaaaahahahahahahaha


----------



## Polishprince

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the beginning of public impeachment hearings. Impeachment is just a formal and fancy word for indict or accuse.
> 
> The end of the process in the House started today will be to accuse trump of crimes.
> 
> Then it goes to the Senate for a trial. No matter what evidence is presented. No matter what the truth is, trump will not be convicted. The republicans won't vote guilty no matter what and anyone who believes they will is fooling themselves.
> 
> It's just sad that we have people who put themselves and their political party before our nation, our constitution and the rule of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are they chasing facts on a legal Blowjob? Were underage sex partners involved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem that Clinton had wasn't the oral sex- but the FACT he lied about it as part of his scheme to deprive Paula Corbin Jones of the money he owed her for Sexual Harassment.     If he had been open from the start in regardless to his testimony under oath, he would have never been impeached.
> 
> 
> Why couldn't Clinton have just manned up and cut a check to Ms. Jones to start with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He lied about a blowjob. So have you.
Click to expand...




He lied as part of his scheme to try and deprive Paula Corbin Jones of the money he owed her for Sexual Harassment.    The fact that the lie was about a blowjob is immaterial to the whole case.


----------



## IM2

Polishprince said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the DNC Ukraine collusion is the real issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly correct.  And Ukraine President Zelensky admits his nation colluded with the DNC in the past.
> 
> All their nation wants to do is to admit they are wrong and help America fight and punish the Traitors.
Click to expand...

No he didn't.


----------



## Billiejeens

jbander said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans keep asking what the High Crime and Misdemeanor is.....the answer is ....BRIBERY
> 
> Specifically identified in the Constitution
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ What  happened to Russian collusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's still a thing
> Except the collusion was with hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ignorance is when you try to justify the actions of someone by what someone else does and when your totally backed into a corner and have no response. You do the Ya but Obama wasn't born here. No matter which hate party member the conversation is about. Scum Bag Rapes 13 year old, ya but Obama lied, Scum bag lies every time he opens his mouth ya but Biden's third cousin twice removed worked at a job he wasn't qualified to do in Botswana.
Click to expand...



Hey Dumbfuck

I'm not justifying anything - It never happened - I can't justify something that never happened.
The Honorable Robert S. Mueller III  decreed that there was no collusion between Russia and any member of The Trump Campaign.


----------



## progressive hunter

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the DNC Ukraine collusion is the real issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly correct.  And Ukraine President Zelensky admits his nation colluded with the DNC in the past.
> 
> All their nation wants to do is to admit they are wrong and help America fight and punish the Traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he didn't.
Click to expand...

yes he did,,,

and dont be so racist,,,


----------



## easyt65

jbander said:


> You people have me rolling on the floor , thanks for the entertainment , The democrats will come out on top whether scum bag is impeached or not.


Bwuhahahahaha.....

....Non-whistleblower or not, the Democrats do not have the tiniest shred of evidence that the crime they are accusing the President of committing occurred....just like with _'Collusion Delusion 1.0: Russia'_ that was exposed as a lie / coup attempt. 

WITH the non-whistleblower, the Democrats do not have the tiniest shred of evidence that the crime they are accusing the President of committing occurred - the non-whistleblower - like every other NON-witness the Democrats have called - is NOT a 'witness'. They have ZERO1st-hand account knowledge of anything because they dud NOT WITNESS anything.

...not to mention that the only  ones involved in the telephone conversation, to include the Ukraine PM, has stated what the Democrats are claiming *NEVER HAPPENED*.  

The reason Schiff does not know who the Whistleblower,* despite reports that the non-whistleblower reached out to him, talked to his staff, and talked to him*, is because *THERE IS NO WHISTLEBLOWER - NEVER HAS BEEN*!

*...AND WHEN THIS IS ALL EXPOSED, SCHIFF NEEDS TO BE WALKED OUT OF THE HOUSE IN HANDCUFFS AND SCHACKLES, FOLLOWED BY NADLER AND PELOSI FOR SEDITION AND TREASON*!


What  has been / is being exposed today?

*'COLLUSION DELUSION 1.0: RUSSIA'* *REPEAT!
- NO CRIME
- NO EVIDENCE OF A CRIME COMMITTED
- NO WITNESSES
- ONLY DEMOCRAT FALSE ACCUSATIONS

*


----------



## Polishprince

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the beginning of public impeachment hearings. Impeachment is just a formal and fancy word for indict or accuse.
> 
> The end of the process in the House started today will be to accuse trump of crimes.
> 
> Then it goes to the Senate for a trial. No matter what evidence is presented. No matter what the truth is, trump will not be convicted. The republicans won't vote guilty no matter what and anyone who believes they will is fooling themselves.
> 
> It's just sad that we have people who put themselves and their political party before our nation, our constitution and the rule of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think there will be a vote on impeachment or that articles of impeachment will be approved by the House at all?
> 
> Personally, I don't see anything here.
> 
> Why do these Career Deep State Nimrods like Taylor think its "inappropriate" for President Trump to ask trusted advisors like Rudolph Guiliani to speak to Ukraine?   Apparently , Taylor has a problem implementing his boss's policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're blind. Giuliani had no security clearance. You guys are so desperate that you excuse criminal behavior.
Click to expand...



So what?   Giuliani had the trust of the President and was operating in America's best interests. Those with security clearances were unwilling to do their duty.


----------



## IM2

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the beginning of public impeachment hearings. Impeachment is just a formal and fancy word for indict or accuse.
> 
> The end of the process in the House started today will be to accuse trump of crimes.
> 
> Then it goes to the Senate for a trial. No matter what evidence is presented. No matter what the truth is, trump will not be convicted. The republicans won't vote guilty no matter what and anyone who believes they will is fooling themselves.
> 
> It's just sad that we have people who put themselves and their political party before our nation, our constitution and the rule of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are they chasing facts on a legal Blowjob? Were underage sex partners involved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem that Clinton had wasn't the oral sex- but the FACT he lied about it as part of his scheme to deprive Paula Corbin Jones of the money he owed her for Sexual Harassment.     If he had been open from the start in regardless to his testimony under oath, he would have never been impeached.
> 
> 
> Why couldn't Clinton have just manned up and cut a check to Ms. Jones to start with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He lied about a blowjob. So have you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He lied as part of his scheme to try and deprive Paula Corbin Jones of the money he owed her for Sexual Harassment.    The fact that the lie was about a blowjob is immaterial to the whole case.
Click to expand...


The lie was about cheating on his wife. Trump is lying about 19 such cases.


----------



## jbander

progressive hunter said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the DNC Ukraine collusion is the real issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly correct.  And Ukraine President Zelensky admits his nation colluded with the DNC in the past.
> 
> All their nation wants to do is to admit they are wrong and help America fight and punish the Traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny! what a pile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> based on the documented facts its a pile of truth,,,
Click to expand...

So what your trying to sell here is it's OK that scum bag tried to have Ukraine president Investigate and make up any lie at all about Biden because it was done in the past by someone else. You people have me rolling on the floor.


----------



## Billiejeens

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the DNC Ukraine collusion is the real issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly correct.  And Ukraine President Zelensky admits his nation colluded with the DNC in the past.
> 
> All their nation wants to do is to admit they are wrong and help America fight and punish the Traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he didn't.
Click to expand...



He did
You are grossly uninformed
Turn off Soul Train and read something.


----------



## bripat9643

NotYourBody said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan is ripping this Taylor nimrod a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, Gym is preening for the camera.
> 
> All he ever does is prove inbreeding is a really bad idea.
Click to expand...

I think that's your function.


----------



## OldLady

Hunter did a good job.
The guy after him lost his shit.


----------



## IM2

easyt65 said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people have me rolling on the floor , thanks for the entertainment , The democrats will come out on top whether scum bag is impeached or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Bwuhahahahaha.....
> 
> ....Non-whistleblower or not, the Democrats do not have the tiniest shred of evidence that the crime they are accusing the President of committing occurred....just like with _'Collusion Delusion 1.0: Russia'_ that was exposed as a lie / coup attempt.
> 
> WITH the non-whistleblower, the Democrats do not have the tiniest shred of evidence that the crime they are accusing the President of committing occurred - the non-whistleblower - like every other NON-witness the Democrats have called - is NOT a 'witness'. They have ZERO1st-hand account knowledge of anything because they dud NOT WITNESS anything.
> 
> ...not to mention that the only  ones involved in the telephone conversation, to include the Ukraine PM, has stated what the Democrats are claiming NEVER HAPPENED.
> 
> The reason Schiff does not know who the Whistleblower,* despite reports that the non-whistleblower reached out to him, talked to his staff, and talked to him*, is because THERE IS NO WHISTLEBLOWER - NEVER HAS BEEN!
> 
> *...AND WHEN THIS IS ALL EXPOSED, SCHIFF NEEDS TO BE WALKED OUT OF THE HOUSE IN HANDCUFFS AND SCHACKLES, FOLLOWED BY NADLER AND PELOSI FOR SEDITION AND TREASON*!
> 
> 
> What  has been / is being exposed today?
> 
> *'COLLUSION DELUSION 1.0: RUSSIA'* *REPEAT!
> - NO CRIME
> - NO EVIDENCE OF A CRIME COMMITTED
> - NO WITNESSES
> - ONLY DEMOCRAT FALSE ACCUSATIONS
> *
Click to expand...

Keep lying to yourself.


----------



## progressive hunter

jbander said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the DNC Ukraine collusion is the real issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly correct.  And Ukraine President Zelensky admits his nation colluded with the DNC in the past.
> 
> All their nation wants to do is to admit they are wrong and help America fight and punish the Traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny! what a pile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> based on the documented facts its a pile of truth,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what your trying to sell here is it's OK that scum bag tried to have Ukraine president Investigate and make up any lie at all about Biden because it was done in the past by someone else. You people have me rolling on the floor.
Click to expand...


so far theres been no lies about biden,,,well except from the dems,,,


----------



## OldLady

Billiejeens said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans keep asking what the High Crime and Misdemeanor is.....the answer is ....BRIBERY
> 
> Specifically identified in the Constitution
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ What  happened to Russian collusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's still a thing
> Except the collusion was with hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ignorance is when you try to justify the actions of someone by what someone else does and when your totally backed into a corner and have no response. You do the Ya but Obama wasn't born here. No matter which hate party member the conversation is about. Scum Bag Rapes 13 year old, ya but Obama lied, Scum bag lies every time he opens his mouth ya but Biden's third cousin twice removed worked at a job he wasn't qualified to do in Botswana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dumbfuck
> 
> I'm not justifying anything - It never happened - I can't justify something that never happened.
> The Honorable Robert S. Mueller III  decreed that there was no collusion between Russia and any member of The Trump Campaign.
Click to expand...

Two officials who were there just told you what happened.  None of the fictions I've heard offered by you folks so far will fly any more.  Not to anyone who is informed, anyway.


----------



## Billiejeens

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the beginning of public impeachment hearings. Impeachment is just a formal and fancy word for indict or accuse.
> 
> The end of the process in the House started today will be to accuse trump of crimes.
> 
> Then it goes to the Senate for a trial. No matter what evidence is presented. No matter what the truth is, trump will not be convicted. The republicans won't vote guilty no matter what and anyone who believes they will is fooling themselves.
> 
> It's just sad that we have people who put themselves and their political party before our nation, our constitution and the rule of law.
> 
> 
> 
> Are they chasing facts on a legal Blowjob? Were underage sex partners involved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem that Clinton had wasn't the oral sex- but the FACT he lied about it as part of his scheme to deprive Paula Corbin Jones of the money he owed her for Sexual Harassment.     If he had been open from the start in regardless to his testimony under oath, he would have never been impeached.
> 
> 
> Why couldn't Clinton have just manned up and cut a check to Ms. Jones to start with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He lied about a blowjob. So have you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He lied as part of his scheme to try and deprive Paula Corbin Jones of the money he owed her for Sexual Harassment.    The fact that the lie was about a blowjob is immaterial to the whole case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lie was about cheating on his wife. Trump is lying about 19 such cases.
Click to expand...



Damn you are uninformed
I insist - Turn off soul train dude.


----------



## progressive hunter

OldLady said:


> Hunter did a good job.
> The guy after him lost his shit.




who would that be???


----------



## yidnar

OldLady said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> this piece of crap is so corrupt that it is impossible to believe anything coming out of his lying leftist mouth !! Shit claimed he doesnt know who the whistle blower is !!! what ??? are you kidding ?? we all know who the whistle blower is !!! its all over the internet !!! but the head of the dems investigation into a quid pro quo complaint does not know !!!! that should have been the end of todays hearings after that dishonest load of bullshit !! but hey lets face it folks hes not trying to convince conservatives nope hes trying to convince his idiotic voter base ...
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think he knows who it is?
Click to expand...

you just proved my point ...idiot.


----------



## OldLady

progressive hunter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter did a good job.
> The guy after him lost his shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who would that be???
Click to expand...

I missed his name.  You should have been listening.


----------



## progressive hunter

OldLady said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans keep asking what the High Crime and Misdemeanor is.....the answer is ....BRIBERY
> 
> Specifically identified in the Constitution
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ What  happened to Russian collusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's still a thing
> Except the collusion was with hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ignorance is when you try to justify the actions of someone by what someone else does and when your totally backed into a corner and have no response. You do the Ya but Obama wasn't born here. No matter which hate party member the conversation is about. Scum Bag Rapes 13 year old, ya but Obama lied, Scum bag lies every time he opens his mouth ya but Biden's third cousin twice removed worked at a job he wasn't qualified to do in Botswana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dumbfuck
> 
> I'm not justifying anything - It never happened - I can't justify something that never happened.
> The Honorable Robert S. Mueller III  decreed that there was no collusion between Russia and any member of The Trump Campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two officials who were there just told you what happened.  None of the fictions I've heard offered by you folks so far will fly any more.  Not to anyone who is informed, anyway.
Click to expand...



you didnt listen close enough,,,

both said they werent there and were goin off hearsay,,,


----------



## Polishprince

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the beginning of public impeachment hearings. Impeachment is just a formal and fancy word for indict or accuse.
> 
> The end of the process in the House started today will be to accuse trump of crimes.
> 
> Then it goes to the Senate for a trial. No matter what evidence is presented. No matter what the truth is, trump will not be convicted. The republicans won't vote guilty no matter what and anyone who believes they will is fooling themselves.
> 
> It's just sad that we have people who put themselves and their political party before our nation, our constitution and the rule of law.
> 
> 
> 
> Are they chasing facts on a legal Blowjob? Were underage sex partners involved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem that Clinton had wasn't the oral sex- but the FACT he lied about it as part of his scheme to deprive Paula Corbin Jones of the money he owed her for Sexual Harassment.     If he had been open from the start in regardless to his testimony under oath, he would have never been impeached.
> 
> 
> Why couldn't Clinton have just manned up and cut a check to Ms. Jones to start with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He lied about a blowjob. So have you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He lied as part of his scheme to try and deprive Paula Corbin Jones of the money he owed her for Sexual Harassment.    The fact that the lie was about a blowjob is immaterial to the whole case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lie was about cheating on his wife. Trump is lying about 19 such cases.
Click to expand...



Hillary Clinton didn't give a shit about that at all.   Clinton's list of affairs was legendary, he even denied his own love child, Danney Williams Clinton.     Why ?    Because he's cheap.   Never paid a nickel for the support of Danney.


----------



## teddyearp

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Now the republican congressman is lying on live television. Yes, hearsay can, in fact, be admissible.


Where.  Link?  Prove it.


----------



## Rambunctious

SPEIER is a real dumb bulb...this ought to be good....


----------



## jc456

Richard-H said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The law does NOT give grant them status anonymity, because the US Constitution gives every citizen the right to face their accuser,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a trial, dumbass.
> 
> Impeachment is not a trial.
> 
> You're just making this stupid shit up as an excuse to expose and kill the whistleblower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this isn't an impeachment.  you got wrong hairball.  what's the article of impeachment that trump is charged with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is an impeachment inquiry, not an impeachment. So far Trump has not been accused officially - so there is no accuser to face.
> 
> When Articles of impeachment are passed by the house, witnesses will be cross examined by the representatives of the President during the Senate trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bring it on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's what Schiff intends to do.
Click to expand...

you know that huh?

What's the article that started the need for the inquiry?  I'm still waiting.


----------



## bripat9643

Impeachment Inquiry Cheat Sheet: Bill Taylor's Past Testimony | Breitbart


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## WillowTree

Rambunctious said:


> Schiff is beginning to sweat.....


His eyeballs are popping!


----------



## bripat9643

Rambunctious said:


>


Cute.


----------



## easyt65

IM2 said:


> The lie was about cheating on his wife. Trump is lying about 19 such cases.


OH STOP!

Bill 'Slick Willy' Clinton was found IN CONTEMPT OF COURT for attempting to defraud the court by telling lies and spinning his testimony, for which he was stripped of his license to practice law in Arkansas, for being an unethical POS who violated his oath as a lawyer and a President, who attempted to deny his victim her right to a FAIR TRIAL...


----------



## jbander

easyt65 said:


> Schiff just tried to claim he does not know the identity of the Whistleblower.......yet he claims there is no need for whoever this is to testify.
> 
> Bwuhahahahahaha!
> 
> *SCHIFF DOESN'T KNOW THE IDENTITY OF THE NON-WHISTLEBLOWER BECAUSE THERE IS NO WHISTLEBLOWER - NEVER WAS ONE.*
> 
> *THIS WHOLE THING IS ANOTHER ONE OF HIS MADE-UP PARODIES!
> 
> If this turns out to be the case, this treasonous SOB needs to be on the 1st C-130 bound for GITMO!*


said the lawyer turd to the toilet.  Love it, Right wing lawyers, hell they no everything . There main defense throughout this hearing will be saying that some  democrat did this, that and whatever so that makes it OK for scumbag to do it. Strange strange lawyers. Strange and funny. Love to watch them squirm. Panic, back into a corner and piss themselves. That image will be rather hard to sell to the public to get the votes needed for your hate party candidates , I think.


----------



## progressive hunter

I wouldnt want anyone to not be fully informed


----------



## Tommy Tainant

teddyearp said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Do this little thing for me and............."
> 
> 
> 
> Where did he say 'and'????  He asked for a favor.  Period.  NO "and".  Quit fucking lying like a schiff.
Click to expand...

He is not entitled to ask for a personal favour. The US is not a fucking banana republic.


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are they chasing facts on a legal Blowjob? Were underage sex partners involved?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem that Clinton had wasn't the oral sex- but the FACT he lied about it as part of his scheme to deprive Paula Corbin Jones of the money he owed her for Sexual Harassment.     If he had been open from the start in regardless to his testimony under oath, he would have never been impeached.
> 
> 
> Why couldn't Clinton have just manned up and cut a check to Ms. Jones to start with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He lied about a blowjob. So have you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He lied as part of his scheme to try and deprive Paula Corbin Jones of the money he owed her for Sexual Harassment.    The fact that the lie was about a blowjob is immaterial to the whole case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lie was about cheating on his wife. Trump is lying about 19 such cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary Clinton didn't give a shit about that at all.   Clinton's list of affairs was legendary, he even denied his own love child, Danney Williams Clinton.     Why ?    Because he's cheap.   Never paid a nickel for the support of Danney.
Click to expand...

Who?

Got proof on that one or is it more conservative fantasies?


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today's media hack echo chamber blabbering point....
> 
> View attachment 289636
> 
> 
> 
> The truth hurts you.
Click to expand...

how?  what truth?


----------



## ph3iron

Nostra said:


> This pretty much nails it.
> 
> 
> Read the whole thing, Dimwingers.............it has a lot of words, so you may need to take some breaks......but read it and discover just how devoid of facts and evidence this impeachment farce is.
> 
> I predict a lot of Dimwinger crying and whining about the author, and nothing to debunk any of the facts he presents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gregg Jarrett: The Trump impeachment inquiry is already in big trouble. Here's who Democrats have to thank*
> 
> The clown show known as an "impeachment inquiry" is getting more comical and hapless by the day.
> 
> Consider the latest remark from the circus master himself, California Rep. Adam Schiff, (think Bozo, not Pennywise). The Democratic chairman of the House Intelligence Committee says he doesn’t want Republicans turning the impeachment proceedings into a “sham.” The hilarious irony is lost on no one. Schiff has already managed to accomplish it all on his own.
> 
> *At first, Schiff wanted the faux “whistleblower” who triggered the impeachment farce to testify. Then, suddenly, he didn’t. What changed? In the interim, evidence emerged that Schiff and/or his staff colluded with the “whistleblower” before the complaint was ever filed and then lied about it, earning Schiff “Four Pinocchios” from The Washington Post.
> 
> 
> 
> The chairman now wants to conceal his own role in engineering the pretext for impeachment and his subsequent deceit. This is why he has insisted that the “whistleblower” remain anonymous, despite no such right, guarantee, privilege, or entitlement written in the law, as I explained in an earlier column. Even though the undercover informant (reportedly working for the CIA) does not qualify for whistleblower status under the law as determined by the Department of Justice, any effort by Republicans to call him as a witness will be blocked by Schiff.*
> 
> But Schiff’s machinations are more malevolent than masking the key witness. Those he will call to testify are already on record dishing up prodigious plates of multiple hearsay and rank speculation. It is obvious from the released transcripts of the heretofore “super top-secret” inquisition that none of them have any firsthand knowledge of a “quid pro quo” allegedly demanded by President Trump.
> 
> *For example, Bill Taylor, the acting ambassador to Ukraine who will testify on Wednesday, told Schiff’s committee that it was his “understanding” there was a link between U.S. security assistance and an investigation of Joe and Hunter Biden. How did Taylor arrive at his opinion? He heard it through discussions with other diplomats, although there is no indication that any of these individuals had direct knowledge of anything. The chain of hearsay went something like this: the European Union Ambassador Gordon Sondland told National Security Council official Tim Morrison who, in turn, told Taylor that there was a purported "quid pro quo."
> 
> 
> 
> But wait. If Sondland was the original source, where did he get his information? He initially testified that in a brief phone conversation with Trump, the president explicitly told him, “I want nothing ... I want no quid pro quo.” Sondland added that he “never” thought there was a precondition on aid. Later, he revised his testimony to state, “I presumed that the aid suspension had become linked to the proposed anti-corruption statement.”
> 
> Ah, yes. He "presumed." Reliable witnesses do not assume or presume anything. If they do, it is nothing more than supposition that should be discarded like yesterday’s trash.
> 
> My favorite purveyor of assorted hearsay is another star witness for Schiff this Wednesday. Deputy Assistant Secretary of State George Kent testified that he “believed” there was a “quid pro quo” after speaking to Taylor who spoke to Morrison who heard it from Sondland who, as noted, “presumed” a precondition. This is conjecture built on triple hearsay. It is not evidence, it is junk. If this were a court of law, the presiding judge would instruct the jury to disregard such testimony and strike it from the record.
> *
> *The Democratic chairman of the House Intelligence Committee says he doesn’t want Republicans turning the impeachment proceedings into a “sham.” The hilarious irony is lost on no one. Adam Schiff has already managed to accomplish it all on his own. *
> 
> *Under cross-examination, these witnesses readily admitted they had no firsthand knowledge of the president’s intent during his telephone call with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky. They simply propagated and repeated rumors and innuendo in their diplomatic echo chamber. But that has not stopped Schiff from pretending that they are valued witnesses. With the chairman’s encouragement and guidance, they have offered their interpretations of the Trump-Zelensky conversation. It reminds me of Schiff’s own dramatic interpretation of the phone call, which was nothing more than an unconscionable fabrication designed to smear Trump.*
> 
> A transcript of the real conversation is the best evidence of what actually occurred. Indeed, it is the only relevant and material evidence. Nowhere is there a demand, condition, or pressure for a “quid pro quo” that made an investigation of the Bidens contingent on U.S. military assistance. This is corroborated by Zelensky who is on record stating that there was no blackmail involved and no pressure applied. “Nobody pushed me,” Zelensky said. “We had a great phone call,” he added. “It was normal.”
> 
> *The Ukrainian government has confirmed that it was unaware that U.S. aid had been temporarily suspended until almost five weeks after the call with Trump. As noted in my previous column, it is impossible for there to be a “quid pro quo” when the recipient of the “quid” is oblivious to the existence of the "quo."*
> 
> *In the court of public opinion, Schiff increasingly reveals himself to be the court jester playing the fool. He presides over an investigatory charade that is anathema to fundamental fairness and due process.
> 
> If the inquiry was equitable, both sides would be able to call their own witnesses. Yet, the House of Representatives passed its impeachment measure giving Schiff the right to veto GOP witnesses. He has already made it clear that he will do so, rejecting a request that the faux “whistleblower” testify. It is clear that other witnesses, including Schiff and/or his staff, will also be rejected.*
> 
> 
> 
> To his credit, Sen. Lindsey Graham, R-S.C., has made it clear that if the unidentified informant who precipitated the impeachment "witch hunt" is not allowed to testify in the House, “this thing is dead on arrival in the Senate.”
> 
> *In truth, it was DOA the moment Schiff was put in charge of this clown show.
> 
> Gregg Jarrett: The Trump impeachment inquiry is already in big trouble. Here's who Democrats have to thank*


Dimwinger?
Stupid insult, dead giveaway for zero college.
Read no more
Except Linsey??? What did he call the con again?


----------



## teddyearp

Tommy Tainant said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Do this little thing for me and............."
> 
> 
> 
> Where did he say 'and'????  He asked for a favor.  Period.  NO "and".  Quit fucking lying like a schiff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not entitled to ask for a personal favour. The US is not a fucking banana republic.
Click to expand...

Did he say personal favor?


----------



## Rambunctious

Schiff is doing clean up between each round of questions.....


----------



## Polishprince

jbander said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the DNC Ukraine collusion is the real issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly correct.  And Ukraine President Zelensky admits his nation colluded with the DNC in the past.
> 
> All their nation wants to do is to admit they are wrong and help America fight and punish the Traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny! what a pile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> based on the documented facts its a pile of truth,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what your trying to sell here is it's OK that scum bag tried to have Ukraine president Investigate and make up any lie at all about Biden because it was done in the past by someone else. You people have me rolling on the floor.
Click to expand...


President Trump didn't ask anyone to make up lies against Sleepy Joe or anyone else.

No one has testified to that idea.

President Trump has stated under oath, that he would love to face Sleepy Joe in next year's general election, as 1% Joe is mentally slow and stupid and has never been good at anything except kissing Obama's scrawny ass.

Why would Trump even want to see Biden denied the Dem nomination?


----------



## rightwinger

progressive hunter said:


> I wouldnt want anyone to not be fully informed


Glenn (Let me connect the dots) Beck??

You gotta be kidding?


----------



## Billiejeens

Polishprince said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the beginning of public impeachment hearings. Impeachment is just a formal and fancy word for indict or accuse.
> 
> The end of the process in the House started today will be to accuse trump of crimes.
> 
> Then it goes to the Senate for a trial. No matter what evidence is presented. No matter what the truth is, trump will not be convicted. The republicans won't vote guilty no matter what and anyone who believes they will is fooling themselves.
> 
> It's just sad that we have people who put themselves and their political party before our nation, our constitution and the rule of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think there will be a vote on impeachment or that articles of impeachment will be approved by the House at all?
> 
> Personally, I don't see anything here.
> 
> Why do these Career Deep State Nimrods like Taylor think its "inappropriate" for President Trump to ask trusted advisors like Rudolph Guiliani to speak to Ukraine?   Apparently , Taylor has a problem implementing his boss's policy.
Click to expand...



Seems more like a union issue.
The Career People should have contacted their union rep.


----------



## jbander

easyt65 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lie was about cheating on his wife. Trump is lying about 19 such cases.
> 
> 
> 
> OH STOP!
> 
> Bill 'Slick Willy' Clinton was found IN CONTEMPT OF COURT for attempting to defraud the court by telling lies and spinning his testimony, for which he was stripped of his license to practice law in Arkansas, for being an unethical POS who violated his oath as a lawyer and a President, who attempted to deny his victim her right to a FAIR TRIAL...
Click to expand...

Gee Golly gee I didn't know that, I guess your right then if Clinton did that then it is Ok for scum bag to do it.


----------



## Rambunctious

bripat9643 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute.
Click to expand...

She's a democrat and she just doesn't get this....


----------



## yidnar

IM2 said:


> Taylor blew Trumps lie right up. First his lie about not knowing Sondland. Sondland called Trump Taylor tells us. Then Sondland told Taylor that Trump was more concerned about the investigation than about the Ukraine.


ohhhhh i see you got a malcom x meme .............i wonder how he would feel about the lefts feminization of black males in the inner city ???People of Color – Funders for LGBT Issues


----------



## IM2

Billiejeens said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the DNC Ukraine collusion is the real issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly correct.  And Ukraine President Zelensky admits his nation colluded with the DNC in the past.
> 
> All their nation wants to do is to admit they are wrong and help America fight and punish the Traitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He did
> You are grossly uninformed
> Turn off Soul Train and read something.
Click to expand...

I'll do that when you turn of Hee Haw.






If Zelensky felt that way, why did he cancel the CNN interview?






That's what I thought.


----------



## rightwinger

Been watching

Does not seem to be going well for Team Trump


----------



## jbander

jc456 said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a trial, dumbass.
> 
> Impeachment is not a trial.
> 
> You're just making this stupid shit up as an excuse to expose and kill the whistleblower.
> 
> 
> 
> this isn't an impeachment.  you got wrong hairball.  what's the article of impeachment that trump is charged with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is an impeachment inquiry, not an impeachment. So far Trump has not been accused officially - so there is no accuser to face.
> 
> When Articles of impeachment are passed by the house, witnesses will be cross examined by the representatives of the President during the Senate trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bring it on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's what Schiff intends to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know that huh?
> 
> What's the article that started the need for the inquiry?  I'm still waiting.
Click to expand...

Everyone stop everything , this guy is waiting and should be answered in the manner that he demands.


----------



## IM2

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the beginning of public impeachment hearings. Impeachment is just a formal and fancy word for indict or accuse.
> 
> The end of the process in the House started today will be to accuse trump of crimes.
> 
> Then it goes to the Senate for a trial. No matter what evidence is presented. No matter what the truth is, trump will not be convicted. The republicans won't vote guilty no matter what and anyone who believes they will is fooling themselves.
> 
> It's just sad that we have people who put themselves and their political party before our nation, our constitution and the rule of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think there will be a vote on impeachment or that articles of impeachment will be approved by the House at all?
> 
> Personally, I don't see anything here.
> 
> Why do these Career Deep State Nimrods like Taylor think its "inappropriate" for President Trump to ask trusted advisors like Rudolph Guiliani to speak to Ukraine?   Apparently , Taylor has a problem implementing his boss's policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're blind. Giuliani had no security clearance. You guys are so desperate that you excuse criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So what?   Giuliani had the trust of the President and was operating in America's best interests. Those with security clearances were unwilling to do their duty.
Click to expand...

He was not operating in Americas best interest.


----------



## kwc57

Schiff played his best card to start the hearings......and struck out.  There is no there there.  Nothing burger.


----------



## 007

Tommy Tainant said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Do this little thing for me and............."
> 
> 
> 
> Where did he say 'and'????  He asked for a favor.  Period.  NO "and".  Quit fucking lying like a schiff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not entitled to ask for a personal favour. The US is not a fucking banana republic.
Click to expand...

Oh really? Please show the AMERICAN LAW that specifically states the president can't ask a favor of a foreign government.

Here's a clue... IT'S DONE ALL THE TIME, BY EVERY LEADER, OF EVERY GOVERNMENT... ALL THE TIME.

For Christ sake, GET A CLUE.


----------



## Billiejeens

OldLady said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans keep asking what the High Crime and Misdemeanor is.....the answer is ....BRIBERY
> 
> Specifically identified in the Constitution
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ What  happened to Russian collusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's still a thing
> Except the collusion was with hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ignorance is when you try to justify the actions of someone by what someone else does and when your totally backed into a corner and have no response. You do the Ya but Obama wasn't born here. No matter which hate party member the conversation is about. Scum Bag Rapes 13 year old, ya but Obama lied, Scum bag lies every time he opens his mouth ya but Biden's third cousin twice removed worked at a job he wasn't qualified to do in Botswana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dumbfuck
> 
> I'm not justifying anything - It never happened - I can't justify something that never happened.
> The Honorable Robert S. Mueller III  decreed that there was no collusion between Russia and any member of The Trump Campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two officials who were there just told you what happened.  None of the fictions I've heard offered by you folks so far will fly any more.  Not to anyone who is informed, anyway.
Click to expand...



I don't even know what you are talking about
Did you shift from old to senile?


----------



## OldLady

progressive hunter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter did a good job.
> The guy after him lost his shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who would that be???
Click to expand...

I looked back.  It was Jordan, the Bulldog.  I admit he's good.  I'd love to see him go toe to toe with Kamala.  THAT would be worth popcorn.


----------



## progressive hunter

rightwinger said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt want anyone to not be fully informed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn (Let me connect the dots) Beck??
> 
> You gotta be kidding?
Click to expand...



well it is backed up by government documents and first hand tesimony


----------



## 007

kwc57 said:


> Schiff played his best card to start the hearings......and struck out.  There is no there there.  Nothing burger.


And of course, we've all KNOWN this was a FARCE from the beginning.


----------



## Rambunctious

The Republicans were ready for this....I bet the dems pull the plug....


----------



## OldLady

Billiejeens said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ What  happened to Russian collusion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still a thing
> Except the collusion was with hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ignorance is when you try to justify the actions of someone by what someone else does and when your totally backed into a corner and have no response. You do the Ya but Obama wasn't born here. No matter which hate party member the conversation is about. Scum Bag Rapes 13 year old, ya but Obama lied, Scum bag lies every time he opens his mouth ya but Biden's third cousin twice removed worked at a job he wasn't qualified to do in Botswana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dumbfuck
> 
> I'm not justifying anything - It never happened - I can't justify something that never happened.
> The Honorable Robert S. Mueller III  decreed that there was no collusion between Russia and any member of The Trump Campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two officials who were there just told you what happened.  None of the fictions I've heard offered by you folks so far will fly any more.  Not to anyone who is informed, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know what you are talking about
> Did you shift from old to senile?
Click to expand...

Insulting me really doesn't further your argument.


----------



## Meister

rightwinger said:


> Been watching
> 
> Does not seem to be going well for Team Trump


From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.  
I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.


----------



## OldLady

rightwinger said:


> Been watching
> 
> Does not seem to be going well for Team Trump


But they're doing their best.


----------



## NotYourBody

bripat9643 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan is ripping this Taylor nimrod a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, Gym is preening for the camera.
> 
> All he ever does is prove inbreeding is a really bad idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that's your function.
Click to expand...

I concede to Gym, I'm sure he's got me beat by many generations, just based on his looks.


----------



## jbander

progressive hunter said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Are the Dem voters even intelligent enough to understand that this an illegitimate impeachment?*
> 
> 
> 
> Love it, we are trying to erase a cancer on society, This mans a pussy grabbing, wife raping, bigot, chauvinist, hate driven liar who's trying to turn us into a dictatorship with no laws other then the ones he makes up. The right are selling out their country and constitution.. The point is whether your going to spit on our flag and piss on our constitution ,supporting this pile of shit, disregarding what this pile of shit did. They would support him if he was found guilty of raping 13 year olds and then telling the 13 year old that if she said anything he would kill her. This is a man who said it is OK to call his daughter a piece of ass. Scum to the bone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry we are talking about trump not bill clinton,,,
Click to expand...

My my did you see how smoothly he turned my words around , hell it was genius. I might not comment anymore if some genius can come along and turn my words on me, Wow! The right puts up such a intellectual wall of truth that us poor progressives should be scared.  Man He just turned my point around.  The word I'm looking for is Brilliant.


----------



## jc456

jbander said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this isn't an impeachment.  you got wrong hairball.  what's the article of impeachment that trump is charged with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an impeachment inquiry, not an impeachment. So far Trump has not been accused officially - so there is no accuser to face.
> 
> When Articles of impeachment are passed by the house, witnesses will be cross examined by the representatives of the President during the Senate trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bring it on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's what Schiff intends to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know that huh?
> 
> What's the article that started the need for the inquiry?  I'm still waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone stop everything , this guy is waiting and should be answered in the manner that he demands.
Click to expand...

me waiting?  how laughable.  I know you ain't got shit.  I merely point out the obvious.  And it's obvious you ain't got shit.  Nothing burgers is all you advertise.

all talk with no walk.  never a walk. blah, blah, blah until your face falls off.


----------



## WEATHER53

Shits is doing his best to recast in a different light anything the witnesses actually witnessed


----------



## Polishprince

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the beginning of public impeachment hearings. Impeachment is just a formal and fancy word for indict or accuse.
> 
> The end of the process in the House started today will be to accuse trump of crimes.
> 
> Then it goes to the Senate for a trial. No matter what evidence is presented. No matter what the truth is, trump will not be convicted. The republicans won't vote guilty no matter what and anyone who believes they will is fooling themselves.
> 
> It's just sad that we have people who put themselves and their political party before our nation, our constitution and the rule of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think there will be a vote on impeachment or that articles of impeachment will be approved by the House at all?
> 
> Personally, I don't see anything here.
> 
> Why do these Career Deep State Nimrods like Taylor think its "inappropriate" for President Trump to ask trusted advisors like Rudolph Guiliani to speak to Ukraine?   Apparently , Taylor has a problem implementing his boss's policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're blind. Giuliani had no security clearance. You guys are so desperate that you excuse criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So what?   Giuliani had the trust of the President and was operating in America's best interests. Those with security clearances were unwilling to do their duty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not operating in Americas best interest.
Click to expand...



President Trump is in charge of determining what "America's best interest"is, not an unelected bureaucrat like Mr. Taylor.   Trump sets American Foreign Policy, everyone else in the State Department has to bend their will to his.


----------



## Billiejeens

easyt65 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lie was about cheating on his wife. Trump is lying about 19 such cases.
> 
> 
> 
> OH STOP!
> 
> Bill 'Slick Willy' Clinton was found IN CONTEMPT OF COURT for attempting to defraud the court by telling lies and spinning his testimony, for which he was stripped of his license to practice law in Arkansas, for being an unethical POS who violated his oath as a lawyer and a President, who attempted to deny his victim her right to a FAIR TRIAL...
Click to expand...



When one sees that these idiots haven't ever understood or accepted what was finished 25 years ago
you start to understand that they will never comprehend what is going on today.


----------



## jbander

Dana7360 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the beginning of public impeachment hearings. Impeachment is just a formal and fancy word for indict or accuse.
> 
> The end of the process in the House started today will be to accuse trump of crimes.
> 
> Then it goes to the Senate for a trial. No matter what evidence is presented. No matter what the truth is, trump will not be convicted. The republicans won't vote guilty no matter what and anyone who believes they will is fooling themselves.
> 
> It's just sad that we have people who put themselves and their political party before our nation, our constitution and the rule of law.
Click to expand...

That will be 100% correct, even if they find him guilty of raping 13 year olds and threatening to kill them if the tell on him.


----------



## easyt65

jbander said:


> Gee Golly gee I didn't know that, I guess your right then if Clinton did that then it is Ok for scum bag to do it.


The problem you snowflakes have is you have no credibility...for 4 years you have made false accusation after false accusation against this President and nothing to show for it....except exposed Democrat crimes. 

Bill Clinton was Impeached after he was found in Contempt of Court and stripped of his license to temporarily practice law, which had nothing to do with him having yet another affair.

Barak Obama was found in Contempt of Court TWICE for disobeying federal court judge orders and found TWICE to be in Violation of the Constitution by the USSC...not to mention the crimes / violations he committed, some he openly admitted.

I am sorry FACTS and RECORDED HISTORY offends you, lil' snowflake.

Ya know, snowflakes need to be reminded that* in this country we have a lot of Constitutional Rights....but the 'right' NOT to be offended is NOT one of them....*


See?


.


----------



## OldLady

Meister said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching
> 
> Does not seem to be going well for Team Trump
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
Click to expand...

Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.


----------



## depotoo

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the beginning of public impeachment hearings. Impeachment is just a formal and fancy word for indict or accuse.
> 
> The end of the process in the House started today will be to accuse trump of crimes.
> 
> Then it goes to the Senate for a trial. No matter what evidence is presented. No matter what the truth is, trump will not be convicted. The republicans won't vote guilty no matter what and anyone who believes they will is fooling themselves.
> 
> It's just sad that we have people who put themselves and their political party before our nation, our constitution and the rule of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think there will be a vote on impeachment or that articles of impeachment will be approved by the House at all?
> 
> Personally, I don't see anything here.
> 
> Why do these Career Deep State Nimrods like Taylor think its "inappropriate" for President Trump to ask trusted advisors like Rudolph Guiliani to speak to Ukraine?   Apparently , Taylor has a problem implementing his boss's policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're blind. Giuliani had no security clearance. You guys are so desperate that you excuse criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So what?   Giuliani had the trust of the President and was operating in America's best interests. Those with security clearances were unwilling to do their duty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not operating in Americas best interest.
Click to expand...

Now that is rather subjective, isn’t it?  According to who?  Who gets to decide what is in America’s best interests?  Only elected Dems?


----------



## jc456

Richard-H said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The law does NOT give grant them status anonymity, because the US Constitution gives every citizen the right to face their accuser,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a trial, dumbass.
> 
> Impeachment is not a trial.
> 
> You're just making this stupid shit up as an excuse to expose and kill the whistleblower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this isn't an impeachment.  you got wrong hairball.  what's the article of impeachment that trump is charged with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is an impeachment inquiry, not an impeachment. So far Trump has not been accused officially - so there is no accuser to face.
> 
> When Articles of impeachment are passed by the house, witnesses will be cross examined by the representatives of the President during the Senate trial.
Click to expand...

so what are they investigating?  what?  I know I know you don't know.  I know.so in other words a wild goose chase and you're losing.


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt want anyone to not be fully informed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn (Let me connect the dots) Beck??
> 
> You gotta be kidding?
Click to expand...



Its not just Glenn Beck.   The man's name is Dr.Glenn Beck


----------



## Nostra

ph3iron said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> This pretty much nails it.
> 
> 
> Read the whole thing, Dimwingers.............it has a lot of words, so you may need to take some breaks......but read it and discover just how devoid of facts and evidence this impeachment farce is.
> 
> I predict a lot of Dimwinger crying and whining about the author, and nothing to debunk any of the facts he presents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gregg Jarrett: The Trump impeachment inquiry is already in big trouble. Here's who Democrats have to thank*
> 
> The clown show known as an "impeachment inquiry" is getting more comical and hapless by the day.
> 
> Consider the latest remark from the circus master himself, California Rep. Adam Schiff, (think Bozo, not Pennywise). The Democratic chairman of the House Intelligence Committee says he doesn’t want Republicans turning the impeachment proceedings into a “sham.” The hilarious irony is lost on no one. Schiff has already managed to accomplish it all on his own.
> 
> *At first, Schiff wanted the faux “whistleblower” who triggered the impeachment farce to testify. Then, suddenly, he didn’t. What changed? In the interim, evidence emerged that Schiff and/or his staff colluded with the “whistleblower” before the complaint was ever filed and then lied about it, earning Schiff “Four Pinocchios” from The Washington Post.
> 
> 
> 
> The chairman now wants to conceal his own role in engineering the pretext for impeachment and his subsequent deceit. This is why he has insisted that the “whistleblower” remain anonymous, despite no such right, guarantee, privilege, or entitlement written in the law, as I explained in an earlier column. Even though the undercover informant (reportedly working for the CIA) does not qualify for whistleblower status under the law as determined by the Department of Justice, any effort by Republicans to call him as a witness will be blocked by Schiff.*
> 
> But Schiff’s machinations are more malevolent than masking the key witness. Those he will call to testify are already on record dishing up prodigious plates of multiple hearsay and rank speculation. It is obvious from the released transcripts of the heretofore “super top-secret” inquisition that none of them have any firsthand knowledge of a “quid pro quo” allegedly demanded by President Trump.
> 
> *For example, Bill Taylor, the acting ambassador to Ukraine who will testify on Wednesday, told Schiff’s committee that it was his “understanding” there was a link between U.S. security assistance and an investigation of Joe and Hunter Biden. How did Taylor arrive at his opinion? He heard it through discussions with other diplomats, although there is no indication that any of these individuals had direct knowledge of anything. The chain of hearsay went something like this: the European Union Ambassador Gordon Sondland told National Security Council official Tim Morrison who, in turn, told Taylor that there was a purported "quid pro quo."
> 
> 
> 
> But wait. If Sondland was the original source, where did he get his information? He initially testified that in a brief phone conversation with Trump, the president explicitly told him, “I want nothing ... I want no quid pro quo.” Sondland added that he “never” thought there was a precondition on aid. Later, he revised his testimony to state, “I presumed that the aid suspension had become linked to the proposed anti-corruption statement.”
> 
> Ah, yes. He "presumed." Reliable witnesses do not assume or presume anything. If they do, it is nothing more than supposition that should be discarded like yesterday’s trash.
> 
> My favorite purveyor of assorted hearsay is another star witness for Schiff this Wednesday. Deputy Assistant Secretary of State George Kent testified that he “believed” there was a “quid pro quo” after speaking to Taylor who spoke to Morrison who heard it from Sondland who, as noted, “presumed” a precondition. This is conjecture built on triple hearsay. It is not evidence, it is junk. If this were a court of law, the presiding judge would instruct the jury to disregard such testimony and strike it from the record.
> *
> *The Democratic chairman of the House Intelligence Committee says he doesn’t want Republicans turning the impeachment proceedings into a “sham.” The hilarious irony is lost on no one. Adam Schiff has already managed to accomplish it all on his own. *
> 
> *Under cross-examination, these witnesses readily admitted they had no firsthand knowledge of the president’s intent during his telephone call with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky. They simply propagated and repeated rumors and innuendo in their diplomatic echo chamber. But that has not stopped Schiff from pretending that they are valued witnesses. With the chairman’s encouragement and guidance, they have offered their interpretations of the Trump-Zelensky conversation. It reminds me of Schiff’s own dramatic interpretation of the phone call, which was nothing more than an unconscionable fabrication designed to smear Trump.*
> 
> A transcript of the real conversation is the best evidence of what actually occurred. Indeed, it is the only relevant and material evidence. Nowhere is there a demand, condition, or pressure for a “quid pro quo” that made an investigation of the Bidens contingent on U.S. military assistance. This is corroborated by Zelensky who is on record stating that there was no blackmail involved and no pressure applied. “Nobody pushed me,” Zelensky said. “We had a great phone call,” he added. “It was normal.”
> 
> *The Ukrainian government has confirmed that it was unaware that U.S. aid had been temporarily suspended until almost five weeks after the call with Trump. As noted in my previous column, it is impossible for there to be a “quid pro quo” when the recipient of the “quid” is oblivious to the existence of the "quo."*
> 
> *In the court of public opinion, Schiff increasingly reveals himself to be the court jester playing the fool. He presides over an investigatory charade that is anathema to fundamental fairness and due process.
> 
> If the inquiry was equitable, both sides would be able to call their own witnesses. Yet, the House of Representatives passed its impeachment measure giving Schiff the right to veto GOP witnesses. He has already made it clear that he will do so, rejecting a request that the faux “whistleblower” testify. It is clear that other witnesses, including Schiff and/or his staff, will also be rejected.*
> 
> 
> 
> To his credit, Sen. Lindsey Graham, R-S.C., has made it clear that if the unidentified informant who precipitated the impeachment "witch hunt" is not allowed to testify in the House, “this thing is dead on arrival in the Senate.”
> 
> *In truth, it was DOA the moment Schiff was put in charge of this clown show.
> 
> Gregg Jarrett: The Trump impeachment inquiry is already in big trouble. Here's who Democrats have to thank*
> 
> 
> 
> Dimwinger?
> Stupid insult, dead giveaway for zero college.
> Read no more
> Except Linsey??? What did he call the con again?
Click to expand...

Who is "Linsey"?

And you question my education?


----------



## Billiejeens

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the beginning of public impeachment hearings. Impeachment is just a formal and fancy word for indict or accuse.
> 
> The end of the process in the House started today will be to accuse trump of crimes.
> 
> Then it goes to the Senate for a trial. No matter what evidence is presented. No matter what the truth is, trump will not be convicted. The republicans won't vote guilty no matter what and anyone who believes they will is fooling themselves.
> 
> It's just sad that we have people who put themselves and their political party before our nation, our constitution and the rule of law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think there will be a vote on impeachment or that articles of impeachment will be approved by the House at all?
> 
> Personally, I don't see anything here.
> 
> Why do these Career Deep State Nimrods like Taylor think its "inappropriate" for President Trump to ask trusted advisors like Rudolph Guiliani to speak to Ukraine?   Apparently , Taylor has a problem implementing his boss's policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're blind. Giuliani had no security clearance. You guys are so desperate that you excuse criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So what?   Giuliani had the trust of the President and was operating in America's best interests. Those with security clearances were unwilling to do their duty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not operating in Americas best interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump is in charge of determining what "America's best interest"is, not an unelected bureaucrat like Mr. Taylor.   Trump sets American Foreign Policy, everyone else in the State Department has to bend their will to his.
Click to expand...



They weren't down with dat.


----------



## Rambunctious

Tommy Tainant said:


> He is not entitled to ask for a personal favour. The US is not a fucking banana republic.


Trump was asking for a favor to the United States....corruption must be investigated no matter who the perp is and no matter whether he is running for office or not.....if the Ukraine wants my tax dollars I want them to clean up their shit.....its that simple.....the request was for *our *benefit....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Rambunctious said:


>




  One of my all time favorites!!!
That look is priceless!!!


----------



## OldLady

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the beginning of public impeachment hearings. Impeachment is just a formal and fancy word for indict or accuse.
> 
> The end of the process in the House started today will be to accuse trump of crimes.
> 
> Then it goes to the Senate for a trial. No matter what evidence is presented. No matter what the truth is, trump will not be convicted. The republicans won't vote guilty no matter what and anyone who believes they will is fooling themselves.
> 
> It's just sad that we have people who put themselves and their political party before our nation, our constitution and the rule of law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think there will be a vote on impeachment or that articles of impeachment will be approved by the House at all?
> 
> Personally, I don't see anything here.
> 
> Why do these Career Deep State Nimrods like Taylor think its "inappropriate" for President Trump to ask trusted advisors like Rudolph Guiliani to speak to Ukraine?   Apparently , Taylor has a problem implementing his boss's policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're blind. Giuliani had no security clearance. You guys are so desperate that you excuse criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So what?   Giuliani had the trust of the President and was operating in America's best interests. Those with security clearances were unwilling to do their duty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not operating in Americas best interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump is in charge of determining what "America's best interest"is, not an unelected bureaucrat like Mr. Taylor.   Trump sets American Foreign Policy, everyone else in the State Department has to bend their will to his.
Click to expand...

JAHWOHL!


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Whine about hearsay but block witnesses and refuse to hand over documents,

Priceless.


----------



## Meister

OldLady said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching
> 
> Does not seem to be going well for Team Trump
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
Click to expand...

They had to rely on second hand information, which they already admitted to, old lady.
Kinda like garbage in, garbage out.

You cannot refute it, and Taylor and Kent couldn't either.


----------



## IM2

Trump authorized funds to Ukraine in 2018 also. The situation with Biden occurred before Trump was elected. Trump has released funds to Ukraine until this year. He had 3 years to be concerned about the corruption and wasn't. Let's cut the crap, Trump tried extorting the president of Ukraine to get dirt on a political opponent.


----------



## progressive hunter

OldLady said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching
> 
> Does not seem to be going well for Team Trump
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
Click to expand...

but they didnt see or hear  anything,,,


----------



## yidnar

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the beginning of public impeachment hearings. Impeachment is just a formal and fancy word for indict or accuse.
> 
> The end of the process in the House started today will be to accuse trump of crimes.
> 
> Then it goes to the Senate for a trial. No matter what evidence is presented. No matter what the truth is, trump will not be convicted. The republicans won't vote guilty no matter what and anyone who believes they will is fooling themselves.
> 
> It's just sad that we have people who put themselves and their political party before our nation, our constitution and the rule of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think there will be a vote on impeachment or that articles of impeachment will be approved by the House at all?
> 
> Personally, I don't see anything here.
> 
> Why do these Career Deep State Nimrods like Taylor think its "inappropriate" for President Trump to ask trusted advisors like Rudolph Guiliani to speak to Ukraine?   Apparently , Taylor has a problem implementing his boss's policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're blind. Giuliani had no security clearance. You guys are so desperate that you excuse criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So what?   Giuliani had the trust of the President and was operating in America's best interests. Those with security clearances were unwilling to do their duty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was not operating in Americas best interest.
Click to expand...

its cold outside IM2 stupid maybe you should wrap up in one of those blankets oboma sent to the Ukraine to defend against the russians .


----------



## jc456

jbander said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trail of Tears genocide, Civil War - 600,000 dead, Jim Crow laws, abortion, now Trump impeachment.
> 
> The list of Democratic accomplishments go on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viet Nam war as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eisenhower sent aid and advisors . So who's war is it then. Your scum ball leader is going down and his followers are going back under the rocks they came from. You won't be able to turn this country into a dictatorship as you want and we won't let you piss on our flag and constitution.  We have the military and the majority so your threats with all you guns is comical . We will have you run over with your 32 guns on your back with a tank. You can't have my country.  God Bless America
Click to expand...

well actually it was south veitnam's war.   Was WWII our war?  did we start that one too?  too funny, you fks are so clueless.  it's amazing your heads stay on your shoulders.


----------



## Billiejeens

OldLady said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's still a thing
> Except the collusion was with hillary
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorance is when you try to justify the actions of someone by what someone else does and when your totally backed into a corner and have no response. You do the Ya but Obama wasn't born here. No matter which hate party member the conversation is about. Scum Bag Rapes 13 year old, ya but Obama lied, Scum bag lies every time he opens his mouth ya but Biden's third cousin twice removed worked at a job he wasn't qualified to do in Botswana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dumbfuck
> 
> I'm not justifying anything - It never happened - I can't justify something that never happened.
> The Honorable Robert S. Mueller III  decreed that there was no collusion between Russia and any member of The Trump Campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two officials who were there just told you what happened.  None of the fictions I've heard offered by you folks so far will fly any more.  Not to anyone who is informed, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know what you are talking about
> Did you shift from old to senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insulting me really doesn't further your argument.
Click to expand...



You insult yourself by not being clear.


----------



## progressive hunter

IM2 said:


> Trump authorized funds to Ukraine in 2018 also. The situation with Biden occurred before Trump was elected. Trump has released funds to Ukraine until this year. He had 3 years to be concerned about the corruption and wasn't. Let's cut the crap, Trump tried extorting the president of Ukraine to get dirt on a political opponent.




this was under investigation last yr long before the phone call,,,


----------



## Tommy Tainant

007 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Do this little thing for me and............."
> 
> 
> 
> Where did he say 'and'????  He asked for a favor.  Period.  NO "and".  Quit fucking lying like a schiff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not entitled to ask for a personal favour. The US is not a fucking banana republic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really? Please show the AMERICAN LAW that specifically states the president can't ask a favor of a foreign government.
> 
> Here's a clue... IT'S DONE ALL THE TIME, BY EVERY LEADER, OF EVERY GOVERNMENT... ALL THE TIME.
> 
> For Christ sake, GET A CLUE.
Click to expand...

Not for personal gain. That is pretty standard.


----------



## OldLady

Meister said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching
> 
> Does not seem to be going well for Team Trump
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had to rely on second hand information, which they already admitted to, old lady.
> Kinda like garbage in, garbage out.
> 
> You cannot refute it, and Taylor and Kent couldn't either.
Click to expand...

?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?


----------



## Rambunctious

The Dems tonight....


----------



## Nostra

Tommy Tainant said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Do this little thing for me and............."
> 
> 
> 
> Where did he say 'and'????  He asked for a favor.  Period.  NO "and".  Quit fucking lying like a schiff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not entitled to ask for a personal favour. The US is not a fucking banana republic.
Click to expand...

He didn't ask for a personal favor.  YOu shouldn't let Schifferbrains tell you what to think.

Try thinking on your own.


----------



## yidnar

jbander said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Are the Dem voters even intelligent enough to understand that this an illegitimate impeachment?*
> 
> 
> 
> Love it, we are trying to erase a cancer on society, This mans a pussy grabbing, wife raping, bigot, chauvinist, hate driven liar who's trying to turn us into a dictatorship with no laws other then the ones he makes up. The right are selling out their country and constitution.. The point is whether your going to spit on our flag and piss on our constitution ,supporting this pile of shit, disregarding what this pile of shit did. They would support him if he was found guilty of raping 13 year olds and then telling the 13 year old that if she said anything he would kill her. This is a man who said it is OK to call his daughter a piece of ass. Scum to the bone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry we are talking about trump not bill clinton,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My my did you see how smoothly he turned my words around , hell it was genius. I might not comment anymore if some genius can come along and turn my words on me, Wow! The right puts up such a intellectual wall of truth that us poor progressives should be scared.  Man He just turned my point around.  The word I'm looking for is Brilliant.
Click to expand...

dont be sad just go suck another dick and forget about it .


----------



## progressive hunter

OldLady said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching
> 
> Does not seem to be going well for Team Trump
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had to rely on second hand information, which they already admitted to, old lady.
> Kinda like garbage in, garbage out.
> 
> You cannot refute it, and Taylor and Kent couldn't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
Click to expand...



where is "THERE"???

cause they werent there for the phonecall


----------



## jc456

jbander said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the beginning of public impeachment hearings. Impeachment is just a formal and fancy word for indict or accuse.
> 
> The end of the process in the House started today will be to accuse trump of crimes.
> 
> Then it goes to the Senate for a trial. No matter what evidence is presented. No matter what the truth is, trump will not be convicted. The republicans won't vote guilty no matter what and anyone who believes they will is fooling themselves.
> 
> It's just sad that we have people who put themselves and their political party before our nation, our constitution and the rule of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That will be 100% correct, even if they find him guilty of raping 13 year olds and threatening to kill them if the tell on him.
Click to expand...

ahhh the old drama queen has returned.  ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh nnooooooooooooo!


----------



## OldLady

progressive hunter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching
> 
> Does not seem to be going well for Team Trump
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but they didnt see or hear  anything,,,
Click to expand...

Oh, I disagree.  Trump did exactly what has been alleged.  Whether it is worthy of Trump losing his job is another story.  But what happened is perfectly clear.


----------



## Nostra

kwc57 said:


> Schiff played his best card to start the hearings......and struck out.  There is no there there.  Nothing burger.


Worse than a nothingburger...........a complete debacle.


----------



## Billiejeens

jbander said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the beginning of public impeachment hearings. Impeachment is just a formal and fancy word for indict or accuse.
> 
> The end of the process in the House started today will be to accuse trump of crimes.
> 
> Then it goes to the Senate for a trial. No matter what evidence is presented. No matter what the truth is, trump will not be convicted. The republicans won't vote guilty no matter what and anyone who believes they will is fooling themselves.
> 
> It's just sad that we have people who put themselves and their political party before our nation, our constitution and the rule of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That will be 100% correct, even if they find him guilty of raping 13 year olds and threatening to kill them if the tell on him.
Click to expand...



Some of us just think that keeping our Constitutional Republic together is a higher calling than pandering to your fantasies.


----------



## Meister

OldLady said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching
> 
> Does not seem to be going well for Team Trump
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had to rely on second hand information, which they already admitted to, old lady.
> Kinda like garbage in, garbage out.
> 
> You cannot refute it, and Taylor and Kent couldn't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
Click to expand...

They were not there, they never were with the president, they never spoke to the president,
and they never were on the phone with the president.
Either stop your lying, or get your facts straight.
They had to rely on others to formulate their opinions.


----------



## progressive hunter

OldLady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching
> 
> Does not seem to be going well for Team Trump
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but they didnt see or hear  anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I disagree.  Trump did exactly what has been alleged.  Whether it is worthy of Trump losing his job is another story.  But what happened is perfectly clear.
Click to expand...

what he did was his constitutional duty,,,


----------



## OldLady

progressive hunter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching
> 
> Does not seem to be going well for Team Trump
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had to rely on second hand information, which they already admitted to, old lady.
> Kinda like garbage in, garbage out.
> 
> You cannot refute it, and Taylor and Kent couldn't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> where is "THERE"???
> 
> cause they werent there for the phonecall
Click to expand...

"The Phone Call" was the tip of the iceberg.  Now we can see what was previously under water, too.  The call was the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

And now the lying Republican congressman is being corrected in his lies that hearsay is never admissible.


----------



## yidnar

OldLady said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching
> 
> Does not seem to be going well for Team Trump
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had to rely on second hand information, which they already admitted to, old lady.
> Kinda like garbage in, garbage out.
> 
> You cannot refute it, and Taylor and Kent couldn't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
Click to expand...

how about physical evidence instead of this he said she said bullshit !!! maybe an official transcript ..... wait a minute ....


----------



## Nostra

Tommy Tainant said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Do this little thing for me and............."
> 
> 
> 
> Where did he say 'and'????  He asked for a favor.  Period.  NO "and".  Quit fucking lying like a schiff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not entitled to ask for a personal favour. The US is not a fucking banana republic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really? Please show the AMERICAN LAW that specifically states the president can't ask a favor of a foreign government.
> 
> Here's a clue... IT'S DONE ALL THE TIME, BY EVERY LEADER, OF EVERY GOVERNMENT... ALL THE TIME.
> 
> For Christ sake, GET A CLUE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for personal gain. That is pretty standard.
Click to expand...

Nothing was demanded for personal gain.  In fact, no demands were made at all.


----------



## Rambunctious

Swallwell Buuuaaaahahahahaha


----------



## Billiejeens

OldLady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching
> 
> Does not seem to be going well for Team Trump
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but they didnt see or hear  anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I disagree.  Trump did exactly what has been alleged.  Whether it is worthy of Trump losing his job is another story.  But what happened is perfectly clear.
Click to expand...



Can you state what has been alleged?
The witnesses could not


----------



## IM2

OldLady said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching
> 
> Does not seem to be going well for Team Trump
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had to rely on second hand information, which they already admitted to, old lady.
> Kinda like garbage in, garbage out.
> 
> You cannot refute it, and Taylor and Kent couldn't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
Click to expand...

He's an always Trumper. Facts don't matter to him.


----------



## progressive hunter

OldLady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> 
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had to rely on second hand information, which they already admitted to, old lady.
> Kinda like garbage in, garbage out.
> 
> You cannot refute it, and Taylor and Kent couldn't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> where is "THERE"???
> 
> cause they werent there for the phonecall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The Phone Call" was the tip of the iceberg.  Now we can see what was previously under water, too.  The call was the tip of the iceberg.
Click to expand...



and neither of them were there for it,,,


----------



## jc456

OldLady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching
> 
> Does not seem to be going well for Team Trump
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but they didnt see or hear  anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I disagree.  Trump did exactly what has been alleged.  Whether it is worthy of Trump losing his job is another story.  But what happened is perfectly clear.
Click to expand...

he did?  you know it?  show us your evidence.

sweetie you're all talk blah, blah, blah, does your face eventually fall off?  yes indeed. 

I'm waiting.


----------



## yidnar

OldLady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> 
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had to rely on second hand information, which they already admitted to, old lady.
> Kinda like garbage in, garbage out.
> 
> You cannot refute it, and Taylor and Kent couldn't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> where is "THERE"???
> 
> cause they werent there for the phonecall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The Phone Call" was the tip of the iceberg.  Now we can see what was previously under water, too.  The call was the tip of the iceberg.
Click to expand...

so now dems can read minds .......great ....


----------



## IM2

Billiejeens said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching
> 
> Does not seem to be going well for Team Trump
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but they didnt see or hear  anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I disagree.  Trump did exactly what has been alleged.  Whether it is worthy of Trump losing his job is another story.  But what happened is perfectly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you state what has been alleged?
> The witnesses could not
Click to expand...


The witnesses don't have to. They are there to testify to what they have been part of.


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## 007

Tommy Tainant said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Do this little thing for me and............."
> 
> 
> 
> Where did he say 'and'????  He asked for a favor.  Period.  NO "and".  Quit fucking lying like a schiff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not entitled to ask for a personal favour. The US is not a fucking banana republic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really? Please show the AMERICAN LAW that specifically states the president can't ask a favor of a foreign government.
> 
> Here's a clue... IT'S DONE ALL THE TIME, BY EVERY LEADER, OF EVERY GOVERNMENT... ALL THE TIME.
> 
> For Christ sake, GET A CLUE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for personal gain. That is pretty standard.
Click to expand...

What "personal gain" was that?


----------



## Meister

IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching
> 
> Does not seem to be going well for Team Trump
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had to rely on second hand information, which they already admitted to, old lady.
> Kinda like garbage in, garbage out.
> 
> You cannot refute it, and Taylor and Kent couldn't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's an always Trumper. Facts don't matter to him.
Click to expand...

You are a hack, IM2 pure and simple. 
The facts could bitch slap you in the face and you would never admit to it. Run along


----------



## teddyearp

I think George Kent is making a better case for Trump than he is impeachment.


----------



## IM2

jc456 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching
> 
> Does not seem to be going well for Team Trump
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but they didnt see or hear  anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I disagree.  Trump did exactly what has been alleged.  Whether it is worthy of Trump losing his job is another story.  But what happened is perfectly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he did?  you know it?  show us your evidence.
> 
> sweetie you're all talk blah, blah, blah, does your face eventually fall off?  yes indeed.
> 
> I'm waiting.
Click to expand...


And may you keep waiting.


----------



## yidnar

Billiejeens said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the beginning of public impeachment hearings. Impeachment is just a formal and fancy word for indict or accuse.
> 
> The end of the process in the House started today will be to accuse trump of crimes.
> 
> Then it goes to the Senate for a trial. No matter what evidence is presented. No matter what the truth is, trump will not be convicted. The republicans won't vote guilty no matter what and anyone who believes they will is fooling themselves.
> 
> It's just sad that we have people who put themselves and their political party before our nation, our constitution and the rule of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That will be 100% correct, even if they find him guilty of raping 13 year olds and threatening to kill them if the tell on him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us just think that keeping our Constitutional Republic together is a higher calling than pandering to your fantasies.
Click to expand...

the supposed extortee the president of the Ukraine disagrees with your lie .


----------



## IM2

Meister said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> 
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had to rely on second hand information, which they already admitted to, old lady.
> Kinda like garbage in, garbage out.
> 
> You cannot refute it, and Taylor and Kent couldn't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's an always Trumper. Facts don't matter to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a hack, IM2 pure and simple.
> The facts could bitch slap you in the face and you would never admit to it. Run along
Click to expand...


You are the hack junior. The facts are clear.


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> 
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but they didnt see or hear  anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I disagree.  Trump did exactly what has been alleged.  Whether it is worthy of Trump losing his job is another story.  But what happened is perfectly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he did?  you know it?  show us your evidence.
> 
> sweetie you're all talk blah, blah, blah, does your face eventually fall off?  yes indeed.
> 
> I'm waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And may you keep waiting.
Click to expand...

there you go.  spoken like a true drama queen


----------



## theHawk

IM2 said:


> Trump authorized funds to Ukraine in 2018 also. The situation with Biden occurred before Trump was elected. Trump has released funds to Ukraine until this year. He had 3 years to be concerned about the corruption and wasn't. Let's cut the crap, Trump tried extorting the president of Ukraine to get dirt on a political opponent.


Ukraine got a new President, moron.  Which meant it was a good time to ask to reopen the previous corruption investigations shit down by the last. 

Why is that so hard for you to understand?


----------



## August West

Meister said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching
> 
> Does not seem to be going well for Team Trump
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had to rely on second hand information, which they already admitted to, old lady.
> Kinda like garbage in, garbage out.
> 
> You cannot refute it, and Taylor and Kent couldn't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were not there, they never were with the president, they never spoke to the president,
> and they never were on the phone with the president.
> Either stop your lying, or get your facts straight.
> They had to rely on others to formulate their opinions.
Click to expand...

Nobody saw Monica Lewinsky give Clinton a BJ either. Irrelevant.


----------



## jc456

theHawk said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump authorized funds to Ukraine in 2018 also. The situation with Biden occurred before Trump was elected. Trump has released funds to Ukraine until this year. He had 3 years to be concerned about the corruption and wasn't. Let's cut the crap, Trump tried extorting the president of Ukraine to get dirt on a political opponent.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine got a new President, moron.  Which meant it was a good time to ask to reopen the previous corruption investigations shit down by the last.
> 
> Why is that so hard for you to understand?
Click to expand...

I really can't believe you just made that statement.  They can't understand anything.


----------



## Polishprince

IM2 said:


> Trump authorized funds to Ukraine in 2018 also. The situation with Biden occurred before Trump was elected. Trump has released funds to Ukraine until this year. He had 3 years to be concerned about the corruption and wasn't. Let's cut the crap, Trump tried extorting the president of Ukraine to get dirt on a political opponent.




Actually, President Trump was very concerned about Ukraine corruption for years and had already articulated that to them personally and through trusted intermediaries like Giuliani.

But what happened this summer was that he used the whistleblower to manipulate the Media into talking about Biden Family corruption.    

And they fell for it.

President Zelensky admitted he wasn't pressured at all by President Trump.

I will take the man at his word.


----------



## IM2

Billiejeens said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the beginning of public impeachment hearings. Impeachment is just a formal and fancy word for indict or accuse.
> 
> The end of the process in the House started today will be to accuse trump of crimes.
> 
> Then it goes to the Senate for a trial. No matter what evidence is presented. No matter what the truth is, trump will not be convicted. The republicans won't vote guilty no matter what and anyone who believes they will is fooling themselves.
> 
> It's just sad that we have people who put themselves and their political party before our nation, our constitution and the rule of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That will be 100% correct, even if they find him guilty of raping 13 year olds and threatening to kill them if the tell on him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us just think that keeping our Constitutional Republic together is a higher calling than pandering to your fantasies.
Click to expand...


Not if you support Trump.


----------



## Billiejeens

IM2 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> 
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but they didnt see or hear  anything,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I disagree.  Trump did exactly what has been alleged.  Whether it is worthy of Trump losing his job is another story.  But what happened is perfectly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you state what has been alleged?
> The witnesses could not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The witnesses don't have to. They are there to testify to what they have been part of.
Click to expand...



They are part of a little coffee klatch that gossiped about political policy from the new President that they didn't expect, ( or like) because they believed  that the fix was in for Hillary.

That is it
That is what they were a part of
Nothing more.


----------



## Meister

August West said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> 
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had to rely on second hand information, which they already admitted to, old lady.
> Kinda like garbage in, garbage out.
> 
> You cannot refute it, and Taylor and Kent couldn't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were not there, they never were with the president, they never spoke to the president,
> and they never were on the phone with the president.
> Either stop your lying, or get your facts straight.
> They had to rely on others to formulate their opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody saw Monica Lewinsky give Clinton a BJ either. Irrelevant.
Click to expand...

The DNA on the blue dress?


----------



## teddyearp

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And now the lying Republican congressman is being corrected in his lies that hearsay is never admissible.


Again, please show us what court of law allows hearsay as evidence with proof.  Otherwise STFU!


----------



## jc456

August West said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> 
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had to rely on second hand information, which they already admitted to, old lady.
> Kinda like garbage in, garbage out.
> 
> You cannot refute it, and Taylor and Kent couldn't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were not there, they never were with the president, they never spoke to the president,
> and they never were on the phone with the president.
> Either stop your lying, or get your facts straight.
> They had to rely on others to formulate their opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody saw Monica Lewinsky give Clinton a BJ either. Irrelevant.
Click to expand...

and?  you think their's cum stains on the phone now?  alright y, now we're getting some place.  who has the phone and who has the cum?


----------



## Meister

IM2 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
> 
> 
> 
> They had to rely on second hand information, which they already admitted to, old lady.
> Kinda like garbage in, garbage out.
> 
> You cannot refute it, and Taylor and Kent couldn't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's an always Trumper. Facts don't matter to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a hack, IM2 pure and simple.
> The facts could bitch slap you in the face and you would never admit to it. Run along
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the hack junior. The facts are clear.
Click to expand...

Pathetic liar.....you couldn't even have been listening to Kent or Taylor, they revealed your lies.


----------



## WEATHER53

teddyearp said:


> I think George Kent is making a better case for Trump than he is impeachment.


Every once in a while a Dem lets the truth slip out.


----------



## theHawk

jc456 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump authorized funds to Ukraine in 2018 also. The situation with Biden occurred before Trump was elected. Trump has released funds to Ukraine until this year. He had 3 years to be concerned about the corruption and wasn't. Let's cut the crap, Trump tried extorting the president of Ukraine to get dirt on a political opponent.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine got a new President, moron.  Which meant it was a good time to ask to reopen the previous corruption investigations shit down by the last.
> 
> Why is that so hard for you to understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really can't believe you just made that statement.  They can't understand anything.
Click to expand...


Actually they do understand it.  They just choose to ignore the facts that debunk their narrative and Agenda because they are dishonest c***s.


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## jc456

Meister said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
> 
> 
> 
> They had to rely on second hand information, which they already admitted to, old lady.
> Kinda like garbage in, garbage out.
> 
> You cannot refute it, and Taylor and Kent couldn't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were not there, they never were with the president, they never spoke to the president,
> and they never were on the phone with the president.
> Either stop your lying, or get your facts straight.
> They had to rely on others to formulate their opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody saw Monica Lewinsky give Clinton a BJ either. Irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DNA on the blue dress?
Click to expand...

dude, the stupid is amazing from these fks.  truly, I can't for the life of me figure out how they walk and talk and eat, let alone shit afterward.


----------



## Billiejeens

IM2 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the beginning of public impeachment hearings. Impeachment is just a formal and fancy word for indict or accuse.
> 
> The end of the process in the House started today will be to accuse trump of crimes.
> 
> Then it goes to the Senate for a trial. No matter what evidence is presented. No matter what the truth is, trump will not be convicted. The republicans won't vote guilty no matter what and anyone who believes they will is fooling themselves.
> 
> It's just sad that we have people who put themselves and their political party before our nation, our constitution and the rule of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That will be 100% correct, even if they find him guilty of raping 13 year olds and threatening to kill them if the tell on him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us just think that keeping our Constitutional Republic together is a higher calling than pandering to your fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you support Trump.
Click to expand...



Or your fucked up fantasies.


----------



## easyt65

OldLady said:


> Oh, I disagree.  Trump did exactly what has been alleged.



Based on WHAT?

There is no 'whistleblower'.

The story  is even if there even is one they are NOT a 'witness' because they did NOT witness anything. Not one 'witness' that has testified for the Democrats have offered up more than the admission they are NOT witnesses, either, that  they are the recipients of 2nd and 3rd-hand hearsay.

The only true witnesses say what the Democrats are claiming NEVER HAPPENED, and the actual TRANSCRIPT, not Schiff's personally authored 'parody', backs that  up.

Again, this is another treasonous repeat of the _Collusion Delusion 1.o: Russia coup attempt_.

GIVE ME A LINK TO  1 SINGLE PIECE OF SUBSTANTIATED EVIDENCE OR 1ST-HAND TESTIMONY....

...YOU CAN'T BECAUSE NONE HAS BEEN PRESENTED YET!


----------



## yidnar

IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching
> 
> Does not seem to be going well for Team Trump
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had to rely on second hand information, which they already admitted to, old lady.
> Kinda like garbage in, garbage out.
> 
> You cannot refute it, and Taylor and Kent couldn't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's an always Trumper. Facts don't matter to him.
Click to expand...

what doesnt matter is this whole bullshit show dems are hanging their hopes on .......because like it or not in 12 mnths you and your anti American comrades are going to be disappointed once again TRUMP 2020 !!!


----------



## WEATHER53

teddyearp said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now the lying Republican congressman is being corrected in his lies that hearsay is never admissible.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, please show us what court of law allows hearsay as evidence with proof.  Otherwise STFU!
Click to expand...

Dems feel Trump should be smeared and since they feel it’s right then heresay is allowed in all proceedings.


----------



## Billiejeens

jc456 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> They had to rely on second hand information, which they already admitted to, old lady.
> Kinda like garbage in, garbage out.
> 
> You cannot refute it, and Taylor and Kent couldn't either.
> 
> 
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were not there, they never were with the president, they never spoke to the president,
> and they never were on the phone with the president.
> Either stop your lying, or get your facts straight.
> They had to rely on others to formulate their opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody saw Monica Lewinsky give Clinton a BJ either. Irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DNA on the blue dress?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, the stupid is amazing from these fks.  truly, I can't for the life of me figure out how they walk and talk and eat, let alone shit afterward.
Click to expand...



Why do you think that they are able to wait until afterward?


----------



## WillowTree

So why do ewe democrats think taxpayer dollars should go to a corrupt nation?


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the beginning of public impeachment hearings. Impeachment is just a formal and fancy word for indict or accuse.
> 
> The end of the process in the House started today will be to accuse trump of crimes.
> 
> Then it goes to the Senate for a trial. No matter what evidence is presented. No matter what the truth is, trump will not be convicted. The republicans won't vote guilty no matter what and anyone who believes they will is fooling themselves.
> 
> It's just sad that we have people who put themselves and their political party before our nation, our constitution and the rule of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That will be 100% correct, even if they find him guilty of raping 13 year olds and threatening to kill them if the tell on him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us just think that keeping our Constitutional Republic together is a higher calling than pandering to your fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you support Trump.
Click to expand...

name something


----------



## Polishprince

August West said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> 
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had to rely on second hand information, which they already admitted to, old lady.
> Kinda like garbage in, garbage out.
> 
> You cannot refute it, and Taylor and Kent couldn't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were not there, they never were with the president, they never spoke to the president,
> and they never were on the phone with the president.
> Either stop your lying, or get your facts straight.
> They had to rely on others to formulate their opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody saw Monica Lewinsky give Clinton a BJ either. Irrelevant.
Click to expand...



The Secret Service assigned to protect Clinton presumably saw the act, or at the very least knew about it.

Unfortunately, none of them had the Decency to cum forward and be a whistleblower.


----------



## Nostra

Schifferbrains now askin these clowns to speak for the President of the Ukraine.

How would these idiots know what he thinks?

This is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Billiejeens

yidnar said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the beginning of public impeachment hearings. Impeachment is just a formal and fancy word for indict or accuse.
> 
> The end of the process in the House started today will be to accuse trump of crimes.
> 
> Then it goes to the Senate for a trial. No matter what evidence is presented. No matter what the truth is, trump will not be convicted. The republicans won't vote guilty no matter what and anyone who believes they will is fooling themselves.
> 
> It's just sad that we have people who put themselves and their political party before our nation, our constitution and the rule of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That will be 100% correct, even if they find him guilty of raping 13 year olds and threatening to kill them if the tell on him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us just think that keeping our Constitutional Republic together is a higher calling than pandering to your fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the supposed extortee the president of the Ukraine disagrees with your lie .
Click to expand...



I hope that you quoted the wrong person.


----------



## Meister

jc456 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> They had to rely on second hand information, which they already admitted to, old lady.
> Kinda like garbage in, garbage out.
> 
> You cannot refute it, and Taylor and Kent couldn't either.
> 
> 
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were not there, they never were with the president, they never spoke to the president,
> and they never were on the phone with the president.
> Either stop your lying, or get your facts straight.
> They had to rely on others to formulate their opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody saw Monica Lewinsky give Clinton a BJ either. Irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DNA on the blue dress?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, the stupid is amazing from these fks.  truly, I can't for the life of me figure out how they walk and talk and eat, let alone shit afterward.
Click to expand...

Oh, I fully agree......


----------



## Billiejeens

theHawk said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump authorized funds to Ukraine in 2018 also. The situation with Biden occurred before Trump was elected. Trump has released funds to Ukraine until this year. He had 3 years to be concerned about the corruption and wasn't. Let's cut the crap, Trump tried extorting the president of Ukraine to get dirt on a political opponent.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine got a new President, moron.  Which meant it was a good time to ask to reopen the previous corruption investigations shit down by the last.
> 
> Why is that so hard for you to understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really can't believe you just made that statement.  They can't understand anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually they do understand it.  They just choose to ignore the facts that debunk their narrative and Agenda because they are dishonest c***s.
Click to expand...



Some
Some are authentically too stupid to understand.


----------



## jc456

Billiejeens said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
> 
> 
> 
> They were not there, they never were with the president, they never spoke to the president,
> and they never were on the phone with the president.
> Either stop your lying, or get your facts straight.
> They had to rely on others to formulate their opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody saw Monica Lewinsky give Clinton a BJ either. Irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DNA on the blue dress?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, the stupid is amazing from these fks.  truly, I can't for the life of me figure out how they walk and talk and eat, let alone shit afterward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think that they are able to wait until afterward?
Click to expand...


----------



## yidnar

August West said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> 
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had to rely on second hand information, which they already admitted to, old lady.
> Kinda like garbage in, garbage out.
> 
> You cannot refute it, and Taylor and Kent couldn't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were not there, they never were with the president, they never spoke to the president,
> and they never were on the phone with the president.
> Either stop your lying, or get your facts straight.
> They had to rely on others to formulate their opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody saw Monica Lewinsky give Clinton a BJ either. Irrelevant.
Click to expand...

the blue dress was the equivalent of the  transcript ...dumb ass !


----------



## depotoo

August West said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> 
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had to rely on second hand information, which they already admitted to, old lady.
> Kinda like garbage in, garbage out.
> 
> You cannot refute it, and Taylor and Kent couldn't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were not there, they never were with the president, they never spoke to the president,
> and they never were on the phone with the president.
> Either stop your lying, or get your facts straight.
> They had to rely on others to formulate their opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody saw Monica Lewinsky give Clinton a BJ either. Irrelevant.
Click to expand...

They did have dna...


----------



## jc456

yidnar said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
> 
> 
> 
> They had to rely on second hand information, which they already admitted to, old lady.
> Kinda like garbage in, garbage out.
> 
> You cannot refute it, and Taylor and Kent couldn't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were not there, they never were with the president, they never spoke to the president,
> and they never were on the phone with the president.
> Either stop your lying, or get your facts straight.
> They had to rely on others to formulate their opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody saw Monica Lewinsky give Clinton a BJ either. Irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the blue dress was the equivalent of the  transcript ...dumb ass !
Click to expand...

shhhhh, that dudes face is going to fall off now.


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And now the lying Republican congressman is being corrected in his lies that hearsay is never admissible.


It's never admissible in a court of law, moron.  It is admissible in show trials and kangaroo courts.


----------



## OldLady

Meister said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching
> 
> Does not seem to be going well for Team Trump
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had to rely on second hand information, which they already admitted to, old lady.
> Kinda like garbage in, garbage out.
> 
> You cannot refute it, and Taylor and Kent couldn't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were not there, they never were with the president, they never spoke to the president,
> and they never were on the phone with the president.
> Either stop your lying, or get your facts straight.
> They had to rely on others to formulate their opinions.
Click to expand...

You're usually fair.  Don't call me a liar, please.

You are also relying on others to formulate your opinion, I take it.  Does that mean your judgment has no merit?
I don't think I understand.  This is not a criminal court and the rules of evidence is not the bar here, if that's what you're referring to.


----------



## yidnar

IM2 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump authorized funds to Ukraine in 2018 also. The situation with Biden occurred before Trump was elected. Trump has released funds to Ukraine until this year. He had 3 years to be concerned about the corruption and wasn't. Let's cut the crap, Trump tried extorting the president of Ukraine to get dirt on a political opponent.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine got a new President, moron.  Which meant it was a good time to ask to reopen the previous corruption investigations shit down by the last.
> 
> Why is that so hard for you to understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really can't believe you just made that statement.  They can't understand anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand full well. Let me repost something from another poster:
> 
> *Why do Republicans conclude the exact opposite output of investigations?*
> 
> Republicans set up an investigation headed only by conservatives looking into election fraud by citizens and immigrants focused on democratic states.* They find nothing and disbanded.* *Republicans still claim election fraud occurred.*
> 
> Republicans set up an investigation headed by lifelong Republicans to evaluate Russian interference and any connection to Trump campaign. They indict and charge 34 people composed of six former Trump advisers, 26 Russian nationals, three Russian companies, one California man, and one London-based lawyer. Seven of these people (including five of the six former Trump advisers) have pleaded guilty. *Republicans still claim no connection to Russia.*
> 
> Democrats set up an investigation following republican established rules for prior impeachment inquiries which allows republicans to question witnesses equally where these witnesses apparently provide clear testimony of Trump offering up conditional aid to Ukraine based on opening investigations into the family of the top democratic contender. *Republicans claim they aren’t allowed to even see what’s going on or ask questions. *
> 
> Ten Benghazi investigations were set up including 6 controlled by a Republican held house. Despite numerous allegations against Obama administration officials of scandal, cover-up and lying regarding the Benghazi attack and its aftermath, none of the ten investigations found any evidence to support those allegations. *Republicans still claim wrongdoings.*
> 
> The right leaning FBI headed by a life long republican looks into the IRS for targeting political enemies. In January 2014, the lifelong Republican FBI director announced its investigation had found no evidence so far warranting the filing of federal criminal charges in connection with the controversy, as it had not found any evidence of "enemy hunting", and that the investigation continued. On October 23, 2015, the Justice Dept declared that no criminal charges would be filed. On September 8, 2017, the Trump Justice Department declined to reopen the criminal investigation. In late September 2017, an exhaustive report by the Treasury Dept Inspector General found that from 2004 to 2013, the IRS used both conservative and liberal keywords to choose targets for further scrutiny. *Still the Republicans think the IRS was “weaponized”. *
> 
> This has been a consistent pattern by republicans. Blame a democrat for anything and it's true just because you say so. No matter how much is shown that debunks, the republican bullshit just has to be true. Robert Mueller was a f-ing republican. A lifelong republican. So he was not out to help orchestrate a coup against Trump nor was anyone else on that team. The Mueller report found all kinds of problems and resulted in a large number of indictments. A person here stated that you are who you associate with. Multiple associates of Trump are in prison, served jail time, sang to stay free, or are waiting for court decisions. But I guess the prior comment doesn't apply to Trump. Everybody around his ass is a criminal but Trump is the only innocent man at Shawshank.
Click to expand...

all of that !!! wow ... let me destroy your long meme with one sentence ........ leave it to idiot dems to call the investigation into a quid pro quo[ biden withholding money until prosecutor is fired] a quid pro quo .


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump authorized funds to Ukraine in 2018 also. The situation with Biden occurred before Trump was elected. Trump has released funds to Ukraine until this year. He had 3 years to be concerned about the corruption and wasn't. Let's cut the crap, Trump tried extorting the president of Ukraine to get dirt on a political opponent.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine got a new President, moron.  Which meant it was a good time to ask to reopen the previous corruption investigations shit down by the last.
> 
> Why is that so hard for you to understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really can't believe you just made that statement.  They can't understand anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand full well. Let me repost something from another poster:
> 
> *Why do Republicans conclude the exact opposite output of investigations?*
> 
> Republicans set up an investigation headed only by conservatives looking into election fraud by citizens and immigrants focused on democratic states.* They find nothing and disbanded.* *Republicans still claim election fraud occurred.*
> 
> Republicans set up an investigation headed by lifelong Republicans to evaluate Russian interference and any connection to Trump campaign. They indict and charge 34 people composed of six former Trump advisers, 26 Russian nationals, three Russian companies, one California man, and one London-based lawyer. Seven of these people (including five of the six former Trump advisers) have pleaded guilty. *Republicans still claim no connection to Russia.*
> 
> Democrats set up an investigation following republican established rules for prior impeachment inquiries which allows republicans to question witnesses equally where these witnesses apparently provide clear testimony of Trump offering up conditional aid to Ukraine based on opening investigations into the family of the top democratic contender. *Republicans claim they aren’t allowed to even see what’s going on or ask questions. *
> 
> Ten Benghazi investigations were set up including 6 controlled by a Republican held house. Despite numerous allegations against Obama administration officials of scandal, cover-up and lying regarding the Benghazi attack and its aftermath, none of the ten investigations found any evidence to support those allegations. *Republicans still claim wrongdoings.*
> 
> The right leaning FBI headed by a life long republican looks into the IRS for targeting political enemies. In January 2014, the lifelong Republican FBI director announced its investigation had found no evidence so far warranting the filing of federal criminal charges in connection with the controversy, as it had not found any evidence of "enemy hunting", and that the investigation continued. On October 23, 2015, the Justice Dept declared that no criminal charges would be filed. On September 8, 2017, the Trump Justice Department declined to reopen the criminal investigation. In late September 2017, an exhaustive report by the Treasury Dept Inspector General found that from 2004 to 2013, the IRS used both conservative and liberal keywords to choose targets for further scrutiny. *Still the Republicans think the IRS was “weaponized”. *
> 
> This has been a consistent pattern by republicans. Blame a democrat for anything and it's true just because you say so. No matter how much is shown that debunks, the republican bullshit just has to be true. Robert Mueller was a f-ing republican. A lifelong republican. So he was not out to help orchestrate a coup against Trump nor was anyone else on that team. The Mueller report found all kinds of problems and resulted in a large number of indictments. A person here stated that you are who you associate with. Multiple associates of Trump are in prison, served jail time, sang to stay free, or are waiting for court decisions. But I guess the prior comment doesn't apply to Trump. Everybody around his ass is a criminal but Trump is the only innocent man at Shawshank.
Click to expand...

I rest my case.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Well...this was a disaster fro Adam Schiff and the Dems. An absolute disaster.


----------



## jc456

OldLady said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> 
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had to rely on second hand information, which they already admitted to, old lady.
> Kinda like garbage in, garbage out.
> 
> You cannot refute it, and Taylor and Kent couldn't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were not there, they never were with the president, they never spoke to the president,
> and they never were on the phone with the president.
> Either stop your lying, or get your facts straight.
> They had to rely on others to formulate their opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're usually fair.  Don't call me a liar, please.
> 
> You are also relying on others to formulate your opinion, I take it.  Does that mean your judgment has no merit?
> I don't think I understand.  This is not a criminal court and the rules of evidence is not the bar here, if that's what you're referring to.
Click to expand...

well post some facts then


----------



## LoneLaugher

007 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Do this little thing for me and............."
> 
> 
> 
> Where did he say 'and'????  He asked for a favor.  Period.  NO "and".  Quit fucking lying like a schiff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not entitled to ask for a personal favour. The US is not a fucking banana republic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really? Please show the AMERICAN LAW that specifically states the president can't ask a favor of a foreign government.
> 
> Here's a clue... IT'S DONE ALL THE TIME, BY EVERY LEADER, OF EVERY GOVERNMENT... ALL THE TIME.
> 
> For Christ sake, GET A CLUE.
Click to expand...


Derp. Derp. Not a personal favor. Derp. Derp.


----------



## Meathead

OldLady said:


> I don't think I understand.  This is not a criminal court and the rules of evidence is not the bar here, if that's what you're referring to.


You get that you've lost again. Dingbats, snowflakes and prigs rarely prevail...thank God.


----------



## IM2

Meister said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> They had to rely on second hand information, which they already admitted to, old lady.
> Kinda like garbage in, garbage out.
> 
> You cannot refute it, and Taylor and Kent couldn't either.
> 
> 
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's an always Trumper. Facts don't matter to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a hack, IM2 pure and simple.
> The facts could bitch slap you in the face and you would never admit to it. Run along
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the hack junior. The facts are clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pathetic liar.....you couldn't even have been listening to Kent or Taylor, they revealed your lies.
Click to expand...

I am listening to them right now and what they have revealed is that republicans are unable to question based on what Trump has done. They are trying to obfuscate and misdirect.


----------



## Meister

OldLady said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> 
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had to rely on second hand information, which they already admitted to, old lady.
> Kinda like garbage in, garbage out.
> 
> You cannot refute it, and Taylor and Kent couldn't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were not there, they never were with the president, they never spoke to the president,
> and they never were on the phone with the president.
> Either stop your lying, or get your facts straight.
> They had to rely on others to formulate their opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're usually fair.  Don't call me a liar, please.
> 
> You are also relying on others to formulate your opinion, I take it.  Does that mean your judgment has no merit?
> I don't think I understand.  This is not a criminal court and the rules of evidence is not the bar here, if that's what you're referring to.
Click to expand...

I said, "either  it was one or the other, Old Lady.
My facts came from the testimony of Kent and Taylor when they were crossed examined and asked specific questions.
They were not there, they have never spoken to the president, and they were not on the phone with the president.

Their words, not mine.


----------



## jc456




----------



## Nostra

Now Dimwingers want these clowns to read Putin's mind.


WTF is this, some carnival side show?


----------



## IM2

jc456 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
> 
> 
> 
> They had to rely on second hand information, which they already admitted to, old lady.
> Kinda like garbage in, garbage out.
> 
> You cannot refute it, and Taylor and Kent couldn't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were not there, they never were with the president, they never spoke to the president,
> and they never were on the phone with the president.
> Either stop your lying, or get your facts straight.
> They had to rely on others to formulate their opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're usually fair.  Don't call me a liar, please.
> 
> You are also relying on others to formulate your opinion, I take it.  Does that mean your judgment has no merit?
> I don't think I understand.  This is not a criminal court and the rules of evidence is not the bar here, if that's what you're referring to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well post some facts then
Click to expand...

She has. What you don't want to believe doesn't change the that.


----------



## 007

LoneLaugher said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Do this little thing for me and............."
> 
> 
> 
> Where did he say 'and'????  He asked for a favor.  Period.  NO "and".  Quit fucking lying like a schiff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not entitled to ask for a personal favour. The US is not a fucking banana republic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really? Please show the AMERICAN LAW that specifically states the president can't ask a favor of a foreign government.
> 
> Here's a clue... IT'S DONE ALL THE TIME, BY EVERY LEADER, OF EVERY GOVERNMENT... ALL THE TIME.
> 
> For Christ sake, GET A CLUE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Derp. Derp. Not a personal favor. Derp. Derp.
Click to expand...

Did I say "PERSONAL" favor... TWIT? NO!

Reading comprehension is your friend.


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> They had to rely on second hand information, which they already admitted to, old lady.
> Kinda like garbage in, garbage out.
> 
> You cannot refute it, and Taylor and Kent couldn't either.
> 
> 
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were not there, they never were with the president, they never spoke to the president,
> and they never were on the phone with the president.
> Either stop your lying, or get your facts straight.
> They had to rely on others to formulate their opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're usually fair.  Don't call me a liar, please.
> 
> You are also relying on others to formulate your opinion, I take it.  Does that mean your judgment has no merit?
> I don't think I understand.  This is not a criminal court and the rules of evidence is not the bar here, if that's what you're referring to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well post some facts then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has. What you don't want to believe doesn't change the that.
Click to expand...

name a fact she posted.


----------



## Meister

IM2 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
> 
> 
> 
> He's an always Trumper. Facts don't matter to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a hack, IM2 pure and simple.
> The facts could bitch slap you in the face and you would never admit to it. Run along
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the hack junior. The facts are clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pathetic liar.....you couldn't even have been listening to Kent or Taylor, they revealed your lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am listening to them right now and what they have revealed is that republicans are unable to question based on what Trump has done. They are trying to obfuscate and misdirect.
Click to expand...

I am not sure what your first sentence is saying, IM2.  The next is your opinion...not surprising the way you have been posting


----------



## IM2

Nostra said:


> Now Dimwingers want these clowns to read Putin's mind.
> 
> 
> WTF is this, some carnival side show?


Here we have a "true American" trying to defend Putin.


----------



## yidnar

Billiejeens said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the beginning of public impeachment hearings. Impeachment is just a formal and fancy word for indict or accuse.
> 
> The end of the process in the House started today will be to accuse trump of crimes.
> 
> Then it goes to the Senate for a trial. No matter what evidence is presented. No matter what the truth is, trump will not be convicted. The republicans won't vote guilty no matter what and anyone who believes they will is fooling themselves.
> 
> It's just sad that we have people who put themselves and their political party before our nation, our constitution and the rule of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That will be 100% correct, even if they find him guilty of raping 13 year olds and threatening to kill them if the tell on him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us just think that keeping our Constitutional Republic together is a higher calling than pandering to your fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the supposed extortee the president of the Ukraine disagrees with your lie .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that you quoted the wrong person.
Click to expand...

sorry about that ....


----------



## teddyearp

I find it interesting how many of these folks yelling Impeach are from California.


----------



## OldLady

jc456 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
> 
> 
> 
> They had to rely on second hand information, which they already admitted to, old lady.
> Kinda like garbage in, garbage out.
> 
> You cannot refute it, and Taylor and Kent couldn't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were not there, they never were with the president, they never spoke to the president,
> and they never were on the phone with the president.
> Either stop your lying, or get your facts straight.
> They had to rely on others to formulate their opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're usually fair.  Don't call me a liar, please.
> 
> You are also relying on others to formulate your opinion, I take it.  Does that mean your judgment has no merit?
> I don't think I understand.  This is not a criminal court and the rules of evidence is not the bar here, if that's what you're referring to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well post some facts then
Click to expand...

You just got two and a half hours of them. You should try listening to them.


----------



## rightwinger

Meister said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching
> 
> Does not seem to be going well for Team Trump
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
Click to expand...

Hearsay?

They were directly involved


----------



## IM2

jc456 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
> 
> 
> 
> They were not there, they never were with the president, they never spoke to the president,
> and they never were on the phone with the president.
> Either stop your lying, or get your facts straight.
> They had to rely on others to formulate their opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're usually fair.  Don't call me a liar, please.
> 
> You are also relying on others to formulate your opinion, I take it.  Does that mean your judgment has no merit?
> I don't think I understand.  This is not a criminal court and the rules of evidence is not the bar here, if that's what you're referring to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well post some facts then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has. What you don't want to believe doesn't change the that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> name a fact she posted.
Click to expand...

No. She stated the facts and I am going to do what you maggots do. I made a statement and that statement is so because I said it. That's what you guys do all the time.


----------



## kwc57

This is going about as well as Mueller's testimony before Congress....badly for the Democrats.  Where's the beef?


----------



## progressive hunter

OldLady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> They had to rely on second hand information, which they already admitted to, old lady.
> Kinda like garbage in, garbage out.
> 
> You cannot refute it, and Taylor and Kent couldn't either.
> 
> 
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were not there, they never were with the president, they never spoke to the president,
> and they never were on the phone with the president.
> Either stop your lying, or get your facts straight.
> They had to rely on others to formulate their opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're usually fair.  Don't call me a liar, please.
> 
> You are also relying on others to formulate your opinion, I take it.  Does that mean your judgment has no merit?
> I don't think I understand.  This is not a criminal court and the rules of evidence is not the bar here, if that's what you're referring to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well post some facts then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just got two and a half hours of them. You should try listening to them.
Click to expand...



sorry old hag but that was 2 1/2 hrs of hearsay and opinions,,,


----------



## OldLady

Meathead said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I understand.  This is not a criminal court and the rules of evidence is not the bar here, if that's what you're referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> You get that you've lost again. Dingbats, snowflakes and prigs rarely prevail...thank God.
Click to expand...

I found the testimony today to be quite interesting, informative, and I sure didn't see the Republicans walking out of this one with a win.  They did their best but the testimony was damning.


----------



## bripat9643

Now the Dim is asking the "witness" for his opinions on foreign policy.

How is this relevant to Trump's guilt or innocence?


----------



## progressive hunter

rightwinger said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching
> 
> Does not seem to be going well for Team Trump
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearsay?
> 
> They were directly involved
Click to expand...

NO THEY WERENT,,,


----------



## Oddball

Meister said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching
> 
> Does not seem to be going well for Team Trump
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
Click to expand...

Hearsay and witness leading......One clip I heard was a doozie.


----------



## OldLady

progressive hunter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
> 
> 
> 
> They were not there, they never were with the president, they never spoke to the president,
> and they never were on the phone with the president.
> Either stop your lying, or get your facts straight.
> They had to rely on others to formulate their opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're usually fair.  Don't call me a liar, please.
> 
> You are also relying on others to formulate your opinion, I take it.  Does that mean your judgment has no merit?
> I don't think I understand.  This is not a criminal court and the rules of evidence is not the bar here, if that's what you're referring to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well post some facts then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just got two and a half hours of them. You should try listening to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry old hag but that was 2 1/2 hrs of hearsay and opinions,,,
Click to expand...

insulting me doesn't strengthen your argument.


----------



## progressive hunter

OldLady said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I understand.  This is not a criminal court and the rules of evidence is not the bar here, if that's what you're referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> You get that you've lost again. Dingbats, snowflakes and prigs rarely prevail...thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found the testimony today to be quite interesting, informative, and I sure didn't see the Republicans walking out of this one with a win.  They did their best but the testimony was damning.
Click to expand...



OPINIONS AND HEARSAY ARE NOT TESTIMONY,,,


----------



## Meister

rightwinger said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching
> 
> Does not seem to be going well for Team Trump
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearsay?
> 
> They were directly involved
Click to expand...

No they weren't, they depended on others for their info.
From their own words.


----------



## IM2

Meister said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's an always Trumper. Facts don't matter to him.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a hack, IM2 pure and simple.
> The facts could bitch slap you in the face and you would never admit to it. Run along
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the hack junior. The facts are clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pathetic liar.....you couldn't even have been listening to Kent or Taylor, they revealed your lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am listening to them right now and what they have revealed is that republicans are unable to question based on what Trump has done. They are trying to obfuscate and misdirect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not sure what your first sentence is saying, IM2.  The next is your opinion...not surprising the way you have been posting
Click to expand...

You understand what I said. And the republicans are doing exactly what I said.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Watching about a half hour of this thing and there is not much here to see other than grandstanding/posturing/leading questions almost 100% conjecture.."what if".. "could it be"..."it seems like".
I am truly amazed. I mean that. For fucks sake people... this is what Washington has become now. It's not about doing real things... passing real laws...working together to do their damn jobs... it is like watching a banana republic government where the rule of the day is accuse/deny accuse/deny.
*
  I am ashamed.
So fucking disappointing.*


----------



## progressive hunter

OldLady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were not there, they never were with the president, they never spoke to the president,
> and they never were on the phone with the president.
> Either stop your lying, or get your facts straight.
> They had to rely on others to formulate their opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> You're usually fair.  Don't call me a liar, please.
> 
> You are also relying on others to formulate your opinion, I take it.  Does that mean your judgment has no merit?
> I don't think I understand.  This is not a criminal court and the rules of evidence is not the bar here, if that's what you're referring to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well post some facts then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just got two and a half hours of them. You should try listening to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry old hag but that was 2 1/2 hrs of hearsay and opinions,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> insulting me doesn't strengthen your argument.
Click to expand...



ITS NOT THE INSULT THAT DOES THAT,,,its the  facts that does that,,,

the insult was just appropriate,,,


----------



## Meister

IM2 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a hack, IM2 pure and simple.
> The facts could bitch slap you in the face and you would never admit to it. Run along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the hack junior. The facts are clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pathetic liar.....you couldn't even have been listening to Kent or Taylor, they revealed your lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am listening to them right now and what they have revealed is that republicans are unable to question based on what Trump has done. They are trying to obfuscate and misdirect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not sure what your first sentence is saying, IM2.  The next is your opinion...not surprising the way you have been posting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You understand what I said. And the republicans are doing exactly what I said.
Click to expand...

Restate the first sentence to make sense, IM2.  "....republicans are unable to question based on what Trump has done."
Unable to question what??????????


----------



## Nostra

Oddball said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching
> 
> Does not seem to be going well for Team Trump
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearsay and witness leading......One clip I heard was a doozie.
Click to expand...

Perhaps Schifferbrains will dig up the carcass of Mueller and bring him back.


----------



## bripat9643

Now Jordan is ripping Schiff-for-Brains a new one.


----------



## progressive hunter

bripat9643 said:


> Now Jordan is ripping Schiff-for-Brains a new one.


----------



## IM2

Meister said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching
> 
> Does not seem to be going well for Team Trump
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearsay?
> 
> They were directly involved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they weren't, they depended on others for their info.
> From their own words.
Click to expand...

Not exactly the case.

You can stop playing this game. You guys are in belief of Democratic collusion with the Ukraine based on no first hand knowledge. In fact you believe this even as it's been debunked. Now we have just heard the boy fucker Jordan obfuscate repeating the same shit now for at least the third time.


----------



## Billiejeens

OldLady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> They had to rely on second hand information, which they already admitted to, old lady.
> Kinda like garbage in, garbage out.
> 
> You cannot refute it, and Taylor and Kent couldn't either.
> 
> 
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were not there, they never were with the president, they never spoke to the president,
> and they never were on the phone with the president.
> Either stop your lying, or get your facts straight.
> They had to rely on others to formulate their opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're usually fair.  Don't call me a liar, please.
> 
> You are also relying on others to formulate your opinion, I take it.  Does that mean your judgment has no merit?
> I don't think I understand.  This is not a criminal court and the rules of evidence is not the bar here, if that's what you're referring to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well post some facts then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just got two and a half hours of them. You should try listening to them.
Click to expand...



The Issue is that none of what was said was of any problematic substance to President Trump.


----------



## Oddball

Uuhhhhhh.....ummmmmm....errrrrrr....

Has anyone ever seen Bill Taylor and Bob Mueller in the same room?


----------



## IM2

Meister said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the hack junior. The facts are clear.
> 
> 
> 
> Pathetic liar.....you couldn't even have been listening to Kent or Taylor, they revealed your lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am listening to them right now and what they have revealed is that republicans are unable to question based on what Trump has done. They are trying to obfuscate and misdirect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not sure what your first sentence is saying, IM2.  The next is your opinion...not surprising the way you have been posting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You understand what I said. And the republicans are doing exactly what I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Restate the first sentence to make sense, IM2.  "....republicans are unable to question based on what Trump has done."
> Unable to question what??????????
Click to expand...

No. The first sentence makes plenty of sense.


----------



## bripat9643

The Dim (Peter Welch) asked Ambassador Taylor why withholding aid interfered with out national security goals.   The Dim doesn't seem to understand that the President sets our national security goals, not Taylor.


----------



## Billiejeens

OldLady said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I understand.  This is not a criminal court and the rules of evidence is not the bar here, if that's what you're referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> You get that you've lost again. Dingbats, snowflakes and prigs rarely prevail...thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found the testimony today to be quite interesting, informative, and I sure didn't see the Republicans walking out of this one with a win.  They did their best but the testimony was damning.
Click to expand...


Damning in what way?
I am trying to figure out what you think was proven today


----------



## Wry Catcher

Jordan hasn't raised his hand and sworn on bible he had no knowledge of the abuse of wrestlers at Ohio State.  He now accuses everyone who testifies under oath of lying.


----------



## Nostra

Wry Catcher said:


> Jordan hasn't raised his hand and sworn on bible he had no knowledge of the abuse of wrestlers at Ohio State.  He now accuses everyone who testifies under oath of lying.


Lame deflection.

Proves today's debacle has you flummoxed.


----------



## Meister

IM2 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching
> 
> Does not seem to be going well for Team Trump
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearsay?
> 
> They were directly involved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they weren't, they depended on others for their info.
> From their own words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not exactly the case.
> 
> You can stop playing this game. You guys are in belief of Democratic collusion with the Ukraine based on no first hand knowledge. In fact you believe this even as it's been debunked. Now we have just heard the boy fucker Jordan obfuscate repeating the same shit now for at least the third time.
Click to expand...

If there is any game being played, it's by you and your ilk, IM2.  You first sentence made no sense....that is a fact.
Second, what Jordan has asked is very much pertinent in a court of law, as it is here.  You want to deny it,
go ahead, I expect no less from you.


----------



## progressive hunter

IM2 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching
> 
> Does not seem to be going well for Team Trump
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearsay?
> 
> They were directly involved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they weren't, they depended on others for their info.
> From their own words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not exactly the case.
> 
> You can stop playing this game. You guys are in belief of Democratic collusion with the Ukraine based on no first hand knowledge. In fact you believe this even as it's been debunked. Now we have just heard the boy fucker Jordan obfuscate repeating the same shit now for at least the third time.
Click to expand...

based on first hand knowledge and government documents its clear the DNC colluded with ukraine to effect the 2016 election,,,

you should educate yourself before speaking in public,,,


----------



## OldLady

progressive hunter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I understand.  This is not a criminal court and the rules of evidence is not the bar here, if that's what you're referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> You get that you've lost again. Dingbats, snowflakes and prigs rarely prevail...thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found the testimony today to be quite interesting, informative, and I sure didn't see the Republicans walking out of this one with a win.  They did their best but the testimony was damning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OPINIONS AND HEARSAY ARE NOT TESTIMONY,,,
Click to expand...

I've already responded to this about three times, so I'm done with it.  You can say it 'til you're blue in the face, but the Pecker in Chief withheld military aid until Zelensky did what he wanted, which was a personal political favor.


----------



## Nostra

Swalwell can't even play a video.

What a putz.


----------



## 22lcidw

IM2 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching
> 
> Does not seem to be going well for Team Trump
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearsay?
> 
> They were directly involved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they weren't, they depended on others for their info.
> From their own words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not exactly the case.
> 
> You can stop playing this game. You guys are in belief of Democratic collusion with the Ukraine based on no first hand knowledge. In fact you believe this even as it's been debunked. Now we have just heard the boy fucker Jordan obfuscate repeating the same shit now for at least the third time.
Click to expand...

We don't care. Just get to the impeachment vote and get it over with. Liars calling others liars. It doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## bripat9643

The Dims are asking the ambassador to tell us his feelings, once again.


----------



## progressive hunter

OldLady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I understand.  This is not a criminal court and the rules of evidence is not the bar here, if that's what you're referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> You get that you've lost again. Dingbats, snowflakes and prigs rarely prevail...thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found the testimony today to be quite interesting, informative, and I sure didn't see the Republicans walking out of this one with a win.  They did their best but the testimony was damning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OPINIONS AND HEARSAY ARE NOT TESTIMONY,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've already responded to this about three times, so I'm done with it.  You can say it 'til you're blue in the face, but the Pecker in Chief withheld military aid until Zelensky did what he wanted, which was a personal political favor.
Click to expand...



sadly its a fact that that never happened, which was made clear today,,,


----------



## Nostra

Swalwell can't even play a video.

Moron.


----------



## progressive hunter

OldLady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I understand.  This is not a criminal court and the rules of evidence is not the bar here, if that's what you're referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> You get that you've lost again. Dingbats, snowflakes and prigs rarely prevail...thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found the testimony today to be quite interesting, informative, and I sure didn't see the Republicans walking out of this one with a win.  They did their best but the testimony was damning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OPINIONS AND HEARSAY ARE NOT TESTIMONY,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've already responded to this about three times, so I'm done with it.  You can say it 'til you're blue in the face, but the Pecker in Chief withheld military aid until Zelensky did what he wanted, which was a personal political favor.
Click to expand...



and here is the witness admitting it didnt happen,,,just that he thought it did,,,


----------



## WEATHER53

Absolute look of terror and repugnance on Shits  faced when asked the supremely direct and easy question”when will Republicans get to know what Democrats already know”
Pure show trial witch hunt.


----------



## task0778

OldLady said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching
> 
> Does not seem to be going well for Team Trump
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
Click to expand...


Ambassadors and other gov't officials might be reasoned, educated, and intelligent people who are also ideologues who might be more interested in supporting their own politics rather than the truth.  Fine by me if people answer questions and explain what they saw and heard, but one has to take all this in with a large grain of salt.  It's a tough job these days to determine who should be believed, but I will say this:  this whole sordid story of the whistleblower seems to be supported solely by biased, anti-Trump people with a political agenda rather than arriving at the truth. Same as the Russian collusion investigation was.


----------



## 22lcidw

OldLady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I understand.  This is not a criminal court and the rules of evidence is not the bar here, if that's what you're referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> You get that you've lost again. Dingbats, snowflakes and prigs rarely prevail...thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found the testimony today to be quite interesting, informative, and I sure didn't see the Republicans walking out of this one with a win.  They did their best but the testimony was damning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OPINIONS AND HEARSAY ARE NOT TESTIMONY,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've already responded to this about three times, so I'm done with it.  You can say it 'til you're blue in the face, but the Pecker in Chief withheld military aid until Zelensky did what he wanted, which was a personal political favor.
Click to expand...

When Obamacare was passed you can be sure there were political favors. Political favor....bwhahahahahbwhahhaaaa!


----------



## Nostra

Swalwell just  got the witness to admit President Trump was on the phone call.

That kid is a genius I tell ya!


----------



## easyt65

_'Republican Ohio Rep. Jim Jordan *ripped *House Democrats’ decision to bring in former Ambassador to Ukraine, Bill Taylor, as a star witness in their impeachment probe against President Donald Trump.'   _

*Jordan also RIPPED Taylor's testimony to shreds:*

*JORDAN:*
“Ambassador, you weren’t on the call, were you? You didn’t listen in on President Trump and President Zelensky’s call?!"

*TAYLOR:*
*'No'.*


"Jordan also forced Taylor to acknowledge that he had *never even met **the president** or* (never) *talked with his current chief of staff, Mick Mulvaney*."



*JORDAN:*
_“You’re their star witness. You’re their first witness. You’re the guy. You are the guy, based on, this based on, I mean, I’ve seen church prayer chains that are easier to understand than”_

Jordan was talking about the CHAIN OF HEARSAY from which Taylor ADMITTED he had formulated his OPINION of what he believed happened during the phone call between the President and Ukraine PM, a phone call he was forced to admit he was NOT part of and of which he had no 1st-hand account knowledge.

....and, as Jordan questioned:
_'...and yet YOU (Taylor) are Schiff's STAR 'witness'?  You didn't *WITNESS* anything...'_



.


‘I’ve Seen Church Prayer Chains That Are Easier To Understand’: Jim Jordan Eviscerates Impeachment Process

.


----------



## Syriusly

These threads are really why USMB is so discouraging.

Roughly 90% of the posts are personal insults and just repeating propaganda


----------



## Syriusly

easyt65 said:


> _'Republican Ohio Rep. Jim Jordan *ripped *House Democrats’ decision to bring in former Ambassador to Ukraine, Bill Taylor, as a star witness in their impeachment probe against President Donald Trump.'   _
> 
> *Jordan also RIPPED Taylor's testimony to shreds:*
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> “Ambassador, you weren’t on the call, were you? You didn’t listen in on President Trump and President Zelensky’s call?!"
> 
> *TAYLOR:*
> *'No'.*
> 
> 
> "Jordan also forced Taylor to acknowledge that he had *never even met **the president** or* (never) *talked with his current chief of staff, Mick Mulvaney*."
> 
> 
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> _“You’re their star witness. You’re their first witness. You’re the guy. You are the guy, based on, this based on, I mean, I’ve seen church prayer chains that are easier to understand than”_
> 
> Jordan was talking about the CHAIN OF HEARSAY from which Taylor ADMITTED he had formulated his OPINION of what he believed happened during the phone call between the President and Ukraine PM, a phone call he was forced to admit he was NOT part of and of which he had no 1st-hand account knowledge.
> 
> ....and, as Jordan questioned:
> _'...and yet YOU (Taylor) are Schiff's STAR 'witness'?  You didn't *WITNESS* anything...'_
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve Seen Church Prayer Chains That Are Easier To Understand’: Jim Jordan Eviscerates Impeachment Process
> 
> .



Wow- Jim Jordan got Taylor to admit to what Taylor said in his opening statement two weeks ago?

That is devestating.


----------



## 007

iamwhatiseem said:


> Watching about a half hour of this thing and there is not much here to see other than grandstanding/posturing/leading questions almost 100% conjecture.."what if".. "could it be"..."it seems like".
> I am truly amazed. I mean that. For fucks sake people... this is what Washington has become now. It's not about doing real things... passing real laws...working together to do their damn jobs... it is like watching a banana republic government where the rule of the day is accuse/deny accuse/deny.
> *
> I am ashamed.
> So fucking disappointing.*


Let's be clear... this is what the *"DEMOCRATS" *have turned Washington into.


----------



## Nostra

Swalwell got the witness to admit Trump was on the phone call.

That kid is a genius I tell ya!


----------



## bendog

Syriusly said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _'Republican Ohio Rep. Jim Jordan *ripped *House Democrats’ decision to bring in former Ambassador to Ukraine, Bill Taylor, as a star witness in their impeachment probe against President Donald Trump.'   _
> 
> *Jordan also RIPPED Taylor's testimony to shreds:*
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> “Ambassador, you weren’t on the call, were you? You didn’t listen in on President Trump and President Zelensky’s call?!"
> 
> *TAYLOR:*
> *'No'.*
> 
> 
> "Jordan also forced Taylor to acknowledge that he had *never even met **the president** or* (never) *talked with his current chief of staff, Mick Mulvaney*."
> 
> 
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> _“You’re their star witness. You’re their first witness. You’re the guy. You are the guy, based on, this based on, I mean, I’ve seen church prayer chains that are easier to understand than”_
> 
> Jordan was talking about the CHAIN OF HEARSAY from which Taylor ADMITTED he had formulated his OPINION of what he believed happened during the phone call between the President and Ukraine PM, a phone call he was forced to admit he was NOT part of and of which he had no 1st-hand account knowledge.
> 
> ....and, as Jordan questioned:
> _'...and yet YOU (Taylor) are Schiff's STAR 'witness'?  You didn't *WITNESS* anything...'_
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve Seen Church Prayer Chains That Are Easier To Understand’: Jim Jordan Eviscerates Impeachment Process
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow- Jim Jordan got Taylor to admit to what Taylor said in his opening statement two weeks ago?
> 
> That is devestating.
Click to expand...

Did Jordon keep his shirt on?


----------



## elongobardi

edward37 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats just one of 3 charges   YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million What do you call that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Trump say "YOU give me info on Bidens I send you 391 million"?
> 
> Link please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen in tomorrow    You'll hear it first hand  We have 7,8 American patriots that know of trumps attempt to give money for  getting the bidens
Click to expand...


Yeah.  A Shifftard is done.  The Democrats are done.  It’s not even hear say.  It’s someone heard he said this and they told someone else.   I love how the Democrats are trying to make up the rules as they go along.   A judges would throw that shit out of court in a second.   You have nothing.   You can’t do anything and your fucked in 2020.   President Trump will be here till 2024.   Now the polls show that more then half of the country don’t believe or trust the Democrats with the impeachment.      Good luck with another zero burger.   Better start thinking up something else.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

jbander said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trail of Tears genocide, Civil War - 600,000 dead, Jim Crow laws, abortion, now Trump impeachment.
> 
> The list of Democratic accomplishments go on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viet Nam war as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eisenhower sent aid and advisors . So who's war is it then. Your scum ball leader is going down and his followers are going back under the rocks they came from. You won't be able to turn this country into a dictatorship as you want and we won't let you piss on our flag and constitution.  We have the military and the majority so your threats with all you guns is comical . We will have you run over with your 32 guns on your back with a tank. You can't have my country.  God Bless America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think you have the tank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simply because the military has a oath to protect our democracy
Click to expand...


We are not a democracy, but a Republic, and you people are trying to destroy it.

You might at least learn what it is that you're trying to destroy.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Nostra said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan hasn't raised his hand and sworn on bible he had no knowledge of the abuse of wrestlers at Ohio State.  He now accuses everyone who testifies under oath of lying.
> 
> 
> 
> Lame deflection.
> 
> Proves today's debacle has you flummoxed.
Click to expand...


Wrong, I spent the morning listening to the statements by the Majority Chairman and Nunes, Kent and Taylor.  I then went to my yard and bagged leaves and just came in for lunch.

My take on the opening was necessary and sufficient to see where this was going:

Facts by the Democrats, Obstructions and character assassinations by the Republicans.


----------



## Jitss617

They are giving there OPINION ON FOREIGN POLICY! 
What a waste of tax payers money!


----------



## IM2

Why is the state department hiding the documents of these 2 men from congress?


----------



## Nostra

Wry Catcher said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan hasn't raised his hand and sworn on bible he had no knowledge of the abuse of wrestlers at Ohio State.  He now accuses everyone who testifies under oath of lying.
> 
> 
> 
> Lame deflection.
> 
> Proves today's debacle has you flummoxed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, I spent the morning listening to the statements by the Majority Chairman and Nunes, Kent and Taylor.  I then went to my yard and bagged leaves and just came in for lunch.
> 
> My take on the opening was necessary and sufficient to see where this was going:
> 
> Facts by the Democrats, Obstructions and character assassinations by the Republicans.
Click to expand...

The ONLY thing the Dimwingers have is the opinions of these two "witnesses" who didn't actually witness anything.....nothing but hearsay.

In other words, Schifferbrains has nothing but a huge debacle.


----------



## BlindBoo

2aguy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump was trying to get to the bottom of Ukranian corruption it might be relevant. However Trump tied US aid to digging dirt. That is using public funds for a personal purpose. Bidens alleged crimes are not germane.
> 
> 
> 
> There is always a price for USA aid...why else would we give hard earned tax dollars away?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to finance trumps re-election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump didn't hold back the military aid, in fact he gave it to the Ukrainians, and if Trump didn't get them to actually do anything .........how exactly did Trump tie U.S. aid to digging dirt?   They got the aid, they didn't investigate anything....and the aid they got was better from Trump than the aid they got from obama...Trump gave them weapons to kill Russians....obama gave them blankets and MREs.......
> 
> So again......this is a sham..
Click to expand...


So if person A paid B to kill A's wife, and B got caught before he committed the crime, A would be in the clear?


----------



## OldLady

Billiejeens said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I understand.  This is not a criminal court and the rules of evidence is not the bar here, if that's what you're referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> You get that you've lost again. Dingbats, snowflakes and prigs rarely prevail...thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found the testimony today to be quite interesting, informative, and I sure didn't see the Republicans walking out of this one with a win.  They did their best but the testimony was damning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damning in what way?
> I am trying to figure out what you think was proven today
Click to expand...

I am one of the old fashioned people who believe the ambassadors and career state department officials who have spent their lives serving the interests of this country. And I don't like Trump, so that makes me biased all the way around, but this is what I sounds like to me:  Taylor told us the story of what was happening and how the phone call was just the tip of the iceberg.  I don't know how you can ask that question unless you (1) think he's lying or (2) you didn't even bother listening to the testimony.


----------



## Nostra

Witnesses who didn't actually witness anything themselves.


----------



## IM2

Billy_Kinetta said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trail of Tears genocide, Civil War - 600,000 dead, Jim Crow laws, abortion, now Trump impeachment.
> 
> The list of Democratic accomplishments go on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viet Nam war as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eisenhower sent aid and advisors . So who's war is it then. Your scum ball leader is going down and his followers are going back under the rocks they came from. You won't be able to turn this country into a dictatorship as you want and we won't let you piss on our flag and constitution.  We have the military and the majority so your threats with all you guns is comical . We will have you run over with your 32 guns on your back with a tank. You can't have my country.  God Bless America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think you have the tank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simply because the military has a oath to protect our democracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are not a democracy, but a Republic, and you people are trying to destroy it.
> 
> You might at least learn what it is that you're trying to destroy.
Click to expand...

We know what we are, that's why we oppose Trump.


----------



## bripat9643

BlindBoo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump was trying to get to the bottom of Ukranian corruption it might be relevant. However Trump tied US aid to digging dirt. That is using public funds for a personal purpose. Bidens alleged crimes are not germane.
> 
> 
> 
> There is always a price for USA aid...why else would we give hard earned tax dollars away?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to finance trumps re-election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump didn't hold back the military aid, in fact he gave it to the Ukrainians, and if Trump didn't get them to actually do anything .........how exactly did Trump tie U.S. aid to digging dirt?   They got the aid, they didn't investigate anything....and the aid they got was better from Trump than the aid they got from obama...Trump gave them weapons to kill Russians....obama gave them blankets and MREs.......
> 
> So again......this is a sham..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if person A paid B to kill A's wife, and B got caught before he committed the crime, A would be in the clear?
Click to expand...

What if A paid B to wash his car or mow his lawn?


----------



## Nostra

OldLady said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I understand.  This is not a criminal court and the rules of evidence is not the bar here, if that's what you're referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> You get that you've lost again. Dingbats, snowflakes and prigs rarely prevail...thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found the testimony today to be quite interesting, informative, and I sure didn't see the Republicans walking out of this one with a win.  They did their best but the testimony was damning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damning in what way?
> I am trying to figure out what you think was proven today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am one of the old fashioned people who believe the ambassadors and career state department officials who have spent their lives serving the interests of this country. And I don't like Trump, so that makes me biased all the way around, but this is what I sounds like to me:  Taylor told us the story of what was happening and how the phone call was just the tip of the iceberg.  I don't know how you can ask that question unless you (1) think he's lying or (2) you didn't even bother listening to the testimony.
Click to expand...

You mean the phone call he wasn't on?


----------



## Jitss617

They just asked “ what do you think trumps motives were” 

“ to influence an election “ 

who gives a shit what left wing anti trumpers THINK! Lol


----------



## okfine

easyt65 said:


> _'Republican Ohio Rep. Jim Jordan *ripped *House Democrats’ decision to bring in former Ambassador to Ukraine, Bill Taylor, as a star witness in their impeachment probe against President Donald Trump.'   _
> 
> *Jordan also RIPPED Taylor's testimony to shreds:*
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> “Ambassador, you weren’t on the call, were you? You didn’t listen in on President Trump and President Zelensky’s call?!"
> 
> *TAYLOR:*
> *'No'.*
> 
> 
> "Jordan also forced Taylor to acknowledge that he had *never even met **the president** or* (never) *talked with his current chief of staff, Mick Mulvaney*."
> 
> 
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> _“You’re their star witness. You’re their first witness. You’re the guy. You are the guy, based on, this based on, I mean, I’ve seen church prayer chains that are easier to understand than”_
> 
> Jordan was talking about the CHAIN OF HEARSAY from which Taylor ADMITTED he had formulated his OPINION of what he believed happened during the phone call between the President and Ukraine PM, a phone call he was forced to admit he was NOT part of and of which he had no 1st-hand account knowledge.
> 
> ....and, as Jordan questioned:
> _'...and yet YOU (Taylor) are Schiff's STAR 'witness'?  You didn't *WITNESS* anything...'_
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve Seen Church Prayer Chains That Are Easier To Understand’: Jim Jordan Eviscerates Impeachment Process
> 
> .


Jordan is a a a... 3rd rate carnival barker with a bad underbite.


----------



## Meathead

OldLady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I understand.  This is not a criminal court and the rules of evidence is not the bar here, if that's what you're referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> You get that you've lost again. Dingbats, snowflakes and prigs rarely prevail...thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found the testimony today to be quite interesting, informative, and I sure didn't see the Republicans walking out of this one with a win.  They did their best but the testimony was damning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OPINIONS AND HEARSAY ARE NOT TESTIMONY,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've already responded to this about three times, so I'm done with it.  You can say it 'til you're blue in the face, but the Pecker in Chief withheld military aid until Zelensky did what he wanted, which was a personal political favor.
Click to expand...

Tell us about it. What investigation did Zelensky initiate in Biden and Bursma? Do you know wtf you're talking about?

 As a teacher of children, do you have any idea why American kids are so "dumbed down"?


----------



## OldLady

task0778 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching
> 
> Does not seem to be going well for Team Trump
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been watching, it's all based on hearsay.
> I suppose it might work in a Kangaroo Court, but, not in real America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real Americans can believe their ambassadors and other government officials who are reasoned, educated and intelligent people who have spent their lives being measured and cautious in their views.
> I see no problem whatsoever in answering the questions and explaining what they saw and heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ambassadors and other gov't officials might be reasoned, educated, and intelligent people who are also ideologues who might be more interested in supporting their own politics rather than the truth.  Fine by me if people answer questions and explain what they saw and heard, but one has to take all this in with a large grain of salt.  It's a tough job these days to determine who should be believed, but I will say this:  this whole sordid story of the whistleblower seems to be supported solely by biased, anti-Trump people with a political agenda rather than arriving at the truth. Same as the Russian collusion investigation was.
Click to expand...

Taylor is a Never Trumper?  Kent is a Never Trumper?  You got a link?


----------



## Dick Foster

easyt65 said:


> _'Republican Ohio Rep. Jim Jordan *ripped *House Democrats’ decision to bring in former Ambassador to Ukraine, Bill Taylor, as a star witness in their impeachment probe against President Donald Trump.'   _
> 
> *Jordan also RIPPED Taylor's testimony to shreds:*
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> “Ambassador, you weren’t on the call, were you? You didn’t listen in on President Trump and President Zelensky’s call?!"
> 
> *TAYLOR:*
> *'No'.*
> 
> 
> "Jordan also forced Taylor to acknowledge that he had *never even met **the president** or* (never) *talked with his current chief of staff, Mick Mulvaney*."
> 
> 
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> _“You’re their star witness. You’re their first witness. You’re the guy. You are the guy, based on, this based on, I mean, I’ve seen church prayer chains that are easier to understand than”_
> 
> Jordan was talking about the CHAIN OF HEARSAY from which Taylor ADMITTED he had formulated his OPINION of what he believed happened during the phone call between the President and Ukraine PM, a phone call he was forced to admit he was NOT part of and of which he had no 1st-hand account knowledge.
> 
> ....and, as Jordan questioned:
> _'...and yet YOU (Taylor) are Schiff's STAR 'witness'?  You didn't *WITNESS* anything...'_
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve Seen Church Prayer Chains That Are Easier To Understand’: Jim Jordan Eviscerates Impeachment Process
> 
> .





easyt65 said:


> _'Republican Ohio Rep. Jim Jordan *ripped *House Democrats’ decision to bring in former Ambassador to Ukraine, Bill Taylor, as a star witness in their impeachment probe against President Donald Trump.'   _
> 
> *Jordan also RIPPED Taylor's testimony to shreds:*
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> “Ambassador, you weren’t on the call, were you? You didn’t listen in on President Trump and President Zelensky’s call?!"
> 
> *TAYLOR:*
> *'No'.*
> 
> 
> "Jordan also forced Taylor to acknowledge that he had *never even met **the president** or* (never) *talked with his current chief of staff, Mick Mulvaney*."
> 
> 
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> _“You’re their star witness. You’re their first witness. You’re the guy. You are the guy, based on, this based on, I mean, I’ve seen church prayer chains that are easier to understand than”_
> 
> Jordan was talking about the CHAIN OF HEARSAY from which Taylor ADMITTED he had formulated his OPINION of what he believed happened during the phone call between the President and Ukraine PM, a phone call he was forced to admit he was NOT part of and of which he had no 1st-hand account knowledge.
> 
> ....and, as Jordan questioned:
> _'...and yet YOU (Taylor) are Schiff's STAR 'witness'?  You didn't *WITNESS* anything...'_
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve Seen Church Prayer Chains That Are Easier To Understand’: Jim Jordan Eviscerates Impeachment Process
> 
> .




Taylor has the look of a cat trying to take a crap on a concrete floor every time Jordon digs into him. You know that deer in the headlights look. I think it's safe to say that Taylor is done in the Trump or any other state department.


----------



## Billiejeens

OldLady said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I understand.  This is not a criminal court and the rules of evidence is not the bar here, if that's what you're referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> You get that you've lost again. Dingbats, snowflakes and prigs rarely prevail...thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found the testimony today to be quite interesting, informative, and I sure didn't see the Republicans walking out of this one with a win.  They did their best but the testimony was damning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damning in what way?
> I am trying to figure out what you think was proven today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am one of the old fashioned people who believe the ambassadors and career state department officials who have spent their lives serving the interests of this country. And I don't like Trump, so that makes me biased all the way around, but this is what I sounds like to me:  Taylor told us the story of what was happening and how the phone call was just the tip of the iceberg.  I don't know how you can ask that question unless you (1) think he's lying or (2) you didn't even bother listening to the testimony.
Click to expand...



So you don't know?


----------



## easyt65

Syriusly said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _'Republican Ohio Rep. Jim Jordan *ripped *House Democrats’ decision to bring in former Ambassador to Ukraine, Bill Taylor, as a star witness in their impeachment probe against President Donald Trump.'   _
> 
> *Jordan also RIPPED Taylor's testimony to shreds:*
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> “Ambassador, you weren’t on the call, were you? You didn’t listen in on President Trump and President Zelensky’s call?!"
> 
> *TAYLOR:*
> *'No'.*
> 
> 
> "Jordan also forced Taylor to acknowledge that he had *never even met **the president** or* (never) *talked with his current chief of staff, Mick Mulvaney*."
> 
> 
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> _“You’re their star witness. You’re their first witness. You’re the guy. You are the guy, based on, this based on, I mean, I’ve seen church prayer chains that are easier to understand than”_
> 
> Jordan was talking about the CHAIN OF HEARSAY from which Taylor ADMITTED he had formulated his OPINION of what he believed happened during the phone call between the President and Ukraine PM, a phone call he was forced to admit he was NOT part of and of which he had no 1st-hand account knowledge.
> 
> ....and, as Jordan questioned:
> _'...and yet YOU (Taylor) are Schiff's STAR 'witness'?  You didn't *WITNESS* anything...'_
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve Seen Church Prayer Chains That Are Easier To Understand’: Jim Jordan Eviscerates Impeachment Process
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow- Jim Jordan got Taylor to admit to what Taylor said in his opening statement two weeks ago?
> 
> That is devestating.
Click to expand...

What Jordan did is devastating to Schiff and Democrats because it further exposes the fact that this entire Impeachment scam is just another coup attempt.


----------



## OldLady

Nostra said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I understand.  This is not a criminal court and the rules of evidence is not the bar here, if that's what you're referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> You get that you've lost again. Dingbats, snowflakes and prigs rarely prevail...thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found the testimony today to be quite interesting, informative, and I sure didn't see the Republicans walking out of this one with a win.  They did their best but the testimony was damning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damning in what way?
> I am trying to figure out what you think was proven today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am one of the old fashioned people who believe the ambassadors and career state department officials who have spent their lives serving the interests of this country. And I don't like Trump, so that makes me biased all the way around, but this is what I sounds like to me:  Taylor told us the story of what was happening and how the phone call was just the tip of the iceberg.  I don't know how you can ask that question unless you (1) think he's lying or (2) you didn't even bother listening to the testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the phone call he wasn't on?
Click to expand...

We know what was said on that phone call, or at least the parts the President wants us to know, so there is no point to your point.


----------



## 007

BlindBoo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump was trying to get to the bottom of Ukranian corruption it might be relevant. However Trump tied US aid to digging dirt. That is using public funds for a personal purpose. Bidens alleged crimes are not germane.
> 
> 
> 
> There is always a price for USA aid...why else would we give hard earned tax dollars away?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to finance trumps re-election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump didn't hold back the military aid, in fact he gave it to the Ukrainians, and if Trump didn't get them to actually do anything .........how exactly did Trump tie U.S. aid to digging dirt?   They got the aid, they didn't investigate anything....and the aid they got was better from Trump than the aid they got from obama...Trump gave them weapons to kill Russians....obama gave them blankets and MREs.......
> 
> So again......this is a sham..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if person A paid B to kill A's wife, and B got caught before he committed the crime, A would be in the clear?
Click to expand...

So this is what you people are reduced to... making up fictional circumstances about things completely unrelated with your present FARCE?

This kind of insanity is why the democrat party is in for a major ASS KICKIN' at the ballot box next year.


----------



## Polishprince

Syriusly said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _'Republican Ohio Rep. Jim Jordan *ripped *House Democrats’ decision to bring in former Ambassador to Ukraine, Bill Taylor, as a star witness in their impeachment probe against President Donald Trump.'   _
> 
> *Jordan also RIPPED Taylor's testimony to shreds:*
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> “Ambassador, you weren’t on the call, were you? You didn’t listen in on President Trump and President Zelensky’s call?!"
> 
> *TAYLOR:*
> *'No'.*
> 
> 
> "Jordan also forced Taylor to acknowledge that he had *never even met **the president** or* (never) *talked with his current chief of staff, Mick Mulvaney*."
> 
> 
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> _“You’re their star witness. You’re their first witness. You’re the guy. You are the guy, based on, this based on, I mean, I’ve seen church prayer chains that are easier to understand than”_
> 
> Jordan was talking about the CHAIN OF HEARSAY from which Taylor ADMITTED he had formulated his OPINION of what he believed happened during the phone call between the President and Ukraine PM, a phone call he was forced to admit he was NOT part of and of which he had no 1st-hand account knowledge.
> 
> ....and, as Jordan questioned:
> _'...and yet YOU (Taylor) are Schiff's STAR 'witness'?  You didn't *WITNESS* anything...'_
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve Seen Church Prayer Chains That Are Easier To Understand’: Jim Jordan Eviscerates Impeachment Process
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow- Jim Jordan got Taylor to admit to what Taylor said in his opening statement two weeks ago?
> 
> That is devestating.
Click to expand...



Jordan was able to successfully emphasize the point that Taylor knew nothing and knew nobody and was just spewing his opinion about this.

So we can safely disregard everything he said previously.


----------



## BlindBoo

teddyearp said:


> The evidence proves that the President wanted to RE-open an investigation in Ukraine.



When did the Ukraine open an investigation into the Server or Crowdstrike or either Biden?  The only three subjects Trump brought up.


----------



## Jitss617

HEADLINES 

Anti trumpers has an opinion on foreign policy... feelings were hurt lol


----------



## Nostra

OldLady said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> You get that you've lost again. Dingbats, snowflakes and prigs rarely prevail...thank God.
> 
> 
> 
> I found the testimony today to be quite interesting, informative, and I sure didn't see the Republicans walking out of this one with a win.  They did their best but the testimony was damning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damning in what way?
> I am trying to figure out what you think was proven today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am one of the old fashioned people who believe the ambassadors and career state department officials who have spent their lives serving the interests of this country. And I don't like Trump, so that makes me biased all the way around, but this is what I sounds like to me:  Taylor told us the story of what was happening and how the phone call was just the tip of the iceberg.  I don't know how you can ask that question unless you (1) think he's lying or (2) you didn't even bother listening to the testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the phone call he wasn't on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know what was said on that phone call, or at least the parts the President wants us to know, so there is no point to your point.
Click to expand...

What we know is there is no point to ask these clowns what their opinion and feelings are about the phone call.


----------



## okfine

Dick Foster said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _'Republican Ohio Rep. Jim Jordan *ripped *House Democrats’ decision to bring in former Ambassador to Ukraine, Bill Taylor, as a star witness in their impeachment probe against President Donald Trump.'   _
> 
> *Jordan also RIPPED Taylor's testimony to shreds:*
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> “Ambassador, you weren’t on the call, were you? You didn’t listen in on President Trump and President Zelensky’s call?!"
> 
> *TAYLOR:*
> *'No'.*
> 
> 
> "Jordan also forced Taylor to acknowledge that he had *never even met **the president** or* (never) *talked with his current chief of staff, Mick Mulvaney*."
> 
> 
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> _“You’re their star witness. You’re their first witness. You’re the guy. You are the guy, based on, this based on, I mean, I’ve seen church prayer chains that are easier to understand than”_
> 
> Jordan was talking about the CHAIN OF HEARSAY from which Taylor ADMITTED he had formulated his OPINION of what he believed happened during the phone call between the President and Ukraine PM, a phone call he was forced to admit he was NOT part of and of which he had no 1st-hand account knowledge.
> 
> ....and, as Jordan questioned:
> _'...and yet YOU (Taylor) are Schiff's STAR 'witness'?  You didn't *WITNESS* anything...'_
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve Seen Church Prayer Chains That Are Easier To Understand’: Jim Jordan Eviscerates Impeachment Process
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _'Republican Ohio Rep. Jim Jordan *ripped *House Democrats’ decision to bring in former Ambassador to Ukraine, Bill Taylor, as a star witness in their impeachment probe against President Donald Trump.'   _
> 
> *Jordan also RIPPED Taylor's testimony to shreds:*
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> “Ambassador, you weren’t on the call, were you? You didn’t listen in on President Trump and President Zelensky’s call?!"
> 
> *TAYLOR:*
> *'No'.*
> 
> 
> "Jordan also forced Taylor to acknowledge that he had *never even met **the president** or* (never) *talked with his current chief of staff, Mick Mulvaney*."
> 
> 
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> _“You’re their star witness. You’re their first witness. You’re the guy. You are the guy, based on, this based on, I mean, I’ve seen church prayer chains that are easier to understand than”_
> 
> Jordan was talking about the CHAIN OF HEARSAY from which Taylor ADMITTED he had formulated his OPINION of what he believed happened during the phone call between the President and Ukraine PM, a phone call he was forced to admit he was NOT part of and of which he had no 1st-hand account knowledge.
> 
> ....and, as Jordan questioned:
> _'...and yet YOU (Taylor) are Schiff's STAR 'witness'?  You didn't *WITNESS* anything...'_
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve Seen Church Prayer Chains That Are Easier To Understand’: Jim Jordan Eviscerates Impeachment Process
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor has the look of a cat trying to take a crap on a concrete floor every time Jordon digs into him. You know that deer in the headlights look. I think it's safe to say that Taylor is done in the Trump or any other state department.
Click to expand...

Ya thimk? Long list to join. Especially when you don't kiss the ring.


----------



## Polishprince

Dick Foster said:


> te floor every time Jordon digs into him. You know that deer in the headlights look. I think it's safe to say that Taylor is done in the Trump or any other state department.




Taylor may be a career guy, so he might be safe from firing.  But he shouldn't be surprised if he is sent to a duty post at an outlying consulate in the Kingdom of Shithole.


----------



## IM2

Nostra said:


> Witnesses who didn't actually witness anything themselves.


Except they did. But this is just the beginning.

Tell me, "Who witnessed Ukraine trying to influence the 2016 election?"

Putin?


----------



## Meathead

OldLady said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> You get that you've lost again. Dingbats, snowflakes and prigs rarely prevail...thank God.
> 
> 
> 
> I found the testimony today to be quite interesting, informative, and I sure didn't see the Republicans walking out of this one with a win.  They did their best but the testimony was damning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damning in what way?
> I am trying to figure out what you think was proven today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am one of the old fashioned people who believe the ambassadors and career state department officials who have spent their lives serving the interests of this country. And I don't like Trump, so that makes me biased all the way around, but this is what I sounds like to me:  Taylor told us the story of what was happening and how the phone call was just the tip of the iceberg.  I don't know how you can ask that question unless you (1) think he's lying or (2) you didn't even bother listening to the testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the phone call he wasn't on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know what was said on that phone call, or at least the parts the President wants us to know, so there is no point to your point.
Click to expand...

Dingbat.


----------



## Edgetho

Drudge just simply sucks ass anymore.  The DISGUSTING FILTH in the LSM always has.So here's some alternative news aggregator sites for you.

Unless you want your news filtered through the lens of a soyboy cuckold leftist in the DISGUSTING FILTH, I recommend these as a start

Christian Daily Reporter: CHRISTIAN DAILY REPORTER
Whatfinger News: Whatfinger – Whatfinger News
Bad Blue: Real-time Uncensored News - Politics, Security, War, Terrorism and Stupidity - BadBlue 24x7 News Feed
The Daily Liberty: The Liberty Daily – The Conservative Alternative to the Drudge Report
Citizen Free Press: CITIZEN FREE PRESS – AMERICA’S FRONT PAGE FOR NEWS
Gab Trends: Trends | People-Powered News
Disrn.com: Disrn – Brief, smart, faithful
Rantingly: Rantingly


----------



## IM2

Polishprince said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> te floor every time Jordon digs into him. You know that deer in the headlights look. I think it's safe to say that Taylor is done in the Trump or any other state department.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor may be a career guy, so he might be safe from firing.  But he shouldn't be surprised if he is sent to a duty post at an outlying consulate in the Kingdom of Shithole.
Click to expand...

For what?


----------



## Polishprince

IM2 said:


> Tell me, "Who witnessed Ukraine trying to influence the 2016 election?"
> 
> Putin?




Maybe Schiff should call Uncle Pooty as a witness?


----------



## WillowTree

Raise your hand if you believed Kent and Taylor when they claimed to be impartial!


----------



## Edgetho

IM2 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Witnesses who didn't actually witness anything themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they did.
Click to expand...


That is a lie and you are a liar.


----------



## Meathead

easyt65 said:


> _'Republican Ohio Rep. Jim Jordan *ripped *House Democrats’ decision to bring in former Ambassador to Ukraine, Bill Taylor, as a star witness in their impeachment probe against President Donald Trump.'   _
> 
> *Jordan also RIPPED Taylor's testimony to shreds:*
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> “Ambassador, you weren’t on the call, were you? You didn’t listen in on President Trump and President Zelensky’s call?!"
> 
> *TAYLOR:*
> *'No'.*
> 
> 
> "Jordan also forced Taylor to acknowledge that he had *never even met **the president** or* (never) *talked with his current chief of staff, Mick Mulvaney*."
> 
> 
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> _“You’re their star witness. You’re their first witness. You’re the guy. You are the guy, based on, this based on, I mean, I’ve seen church prayer chains that are easier to understand than”_
> 
> Jordan was talking about the CHAIN OF HEARSAY from which Taylor ADMITTED he had formulated his OPINION of what he believed happened during the phone call between the President and Ukraine PM, a phone call he was forced to admit he was NOT part of and of which he had no 1st-hand account knowledge.
> 
> ....and, as Jordan questioned:
> _'...and yet YOU (Taylor) are Schiff's STAR 'witness'?  You didn't *WITNESS* anything...'_
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve Seen Church Prayer Chains That Are Easier To Understand’: Jim Jordan Eviscerates Impeachment Process
> 
> .


Slam dunk. Pelosi fucked up big time.


----------



## BlindBoo

007 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump was trying to get to the bottom of Ukranian corruption it might be relevant. However Trump tied US aid to digging dirt. That is using public funds for a personal purpose. Bidens alleged crimes are not germane.
> 
> 
> 
> There is always a price for USA aid...why else would we give hard earned tax dollars away?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to finance trumps re-election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump didn't hold back the military aid, in fact he gave it to the Ukrainians, and if Trump didn't get them to actually do anything .........how exactly did Trump tie U.S. aid to digging dirt?   They got the aid, they didn't investigate anything....and the aid they got was better from Trump than the aid they got from obama...Trump gave them weapons to kill Russians....obama gave them blankets and MREs.......
> 
> So again......this is a sham..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if person A paid B to kill A's wife, and B got caught before he committed the crime, A would be in the clear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So this is what you people are reduced to... making up fictional circumstances about things completely unrelated with your present FARCE?
> 
> This kind of insanity is why the democrat party is in for a major ASS KICKIN' at the ballot box next year.
Click to expand...


No crime no foul. Right?

I bet Trumpybear was pissed when he realized his planned assault on Good ol' Joe not only failed, but also was going to get him impeached.  Ah the poor poor Double ** President.


----------



## Polishprince

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> te floor every time Jordon digs into him. You know that deer in the headlights look. I think it's safe to say that Taylor is done in the Trump or any other state department.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor may be a career guy, so he might be safe from firing.  But he shouldn't be surprised if he is sent to a duty post at an outlying consulate in the Kingdom of Shithole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what?
Click to expand...



We need staff for the outback area of Shithole.  Why not Taylor?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Jitss617 said:


> They just asked “ what do you think trumps motives were”
> 
> “ to influence an election “
> 
> who gives a shit what left wing anti trumpers THINK! Lol



The Democrats do, because what people think or heard is what this impeachment is all about.  You know as well as I do that Democrats have no integrity, so they can't conduct an impeachment on facts, only suppositions and interpretation.  It's what I call the _Thought Police_ impeachment.


----------



## MAGAman

Syriusly said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _'Republican Ohio Rep. Jim Jordan *ripped *House Democrats’ decision to bring in former Ambassador to Ukraine, Bill Taylor, as a star witness in their impeachment probe against President Donald Trump.'   _
> 
> *Jordan also RIPPED Taylor's testimony to shreds:*
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> “Ambassador, you weren’t on the call, were you? You didn’t listen in on President Trump and President Zelensky’s call?!"
> 
> *TAYLOR:*
> *'No'.*
> 
> 
> "Jordan also forced Taylor to acknowledge that he had *never even met **the president** or* (never) *talked with his current chief of staff, Mick Mulvaney*."
> 
> 
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> _“You’re their star witness. You’re their first witness. You’re the guy. You are the guy, based on, this based on, I mean, I’ve seen church prayer chains that are easier to understand than”_
> 
> Jordan was talking about the CHAIN OF HEARSAY from which Taylor ADMITTED he had formulated his OPINION of what he believed happened during the phone call between the President and Ukraine PM, a phone call he was forced to admit he was NOT part of and of which he had no 1st-hand account knowledge.
> 
> ....and, as Jordan questioned:
> _'...and yet YOU (Taylor) are Schiff's STAR 'witness'?  You didn't *WITNESS* anything...'_
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve Seen Church Prayer Chains That Are Easier To Understand’: Jim Jordan Eviscerates Impeachment Process
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow- Jim Jordan got Taylor to admit to what Taylor said in his opening statement two weeks ago?
> 
> That is devestating.
Click to expand...

It is since it proves Democrats have no evidence of Trumps impropriety.


----------



## edward37

I'm taking a brief recess,,,,,but one question   Where are those who refused to honor subpoenas?


----------



## Billiejeens

Nostra said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found the testimony today to be quite interesting, informative, and I sure didn't see the Republicans walking out of this one with a win.  They did their best but the testimony was damning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damning in what way?
> I am trying to figure out what you think was proven today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am one of the old fashioned people who believe the ambassadors and career state department officials who have spent their lives serving the interests of this country. And I don't like Trump, so that makes me biased all the way around, but this is what I sounds like to me:  Taylor told us the story of what was happening and how the phone call was just the tip of the iceberg.  I don't know how you can ask that question unless you (1) think he's lying or (2) you didn't even bother listening to the testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the phone call he wasn't on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know what was said on that phone call, or at least the parts the President wants us to know, so there is no point to your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What we know is there is no point to ask these clowns what their opinion* and feelings are *about the phone call.
Click to expand...



That's the entire point -

That's the left

The facts are irrelevant

Career Diplomats had their feelings hurt because the President didn't bow to their judgement  and proceeded in a manner that they did not agree with.

That is literally their case.

Look at the Oldlady person - that alone has her convinced.


----------



## easyt65

Jordan  also got Taylor to admit that the US Embassy in Ukraine and operations there are much improved and working much  better under President Trump than under President Obama.


----------



## IM2

Nostra said:


> The ONLY thing the Dimwingers have is the opinions of these two "witnesses" who didn't actually witness anything.....nothing but hearsay.



Perhaps the president should stop blocking witnesses. If this is a hoax and a witch hunt blocking potential witnesses is unnecessary.


----------



## bendog

Polishprince said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _'Republican Ohio Rep. Jim Jordan *ripped *House Democrats’ decision to bring in former Ambassador to Ukraine, Bill Taylor, as a star witness in their impeachment probe against President Donald Trump.'   _
> 
> *Jordan also RIPPED Taylor's testimony to shreds:*
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> “Ambassador, you weren’t on the call, were you? You didn’t listen in on President Trump and President Zelensky’s call?!"
> 
> *TAYLOR:*
> *'No'.*
> 
> 
> "Jordan also forced Taylor to acknowledge that he had *never even met **the president** or* (never) *talked with his current chief of staff, Mick Mulvaney*."
> 
> 
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> _“You’re their star witness. You’re their first witness. You’re the guy. You are the guy, based on, this based on, I mean, I’ve seen church prayer chains that are easier to understand than”_
> 
> Jordan was talking about the CHAIN OF HEARSAY from which Taylor ADMITTED he had formulated his OPINION of what he believed happened during the phone call between the President and Ukraine PM, a phone call he was forced to admit he was NOT part of and of which he had no 1st-hand account knowledge.
> 
> ....and, as Jordan questioned:
> _'...and yet YOU (Taylor) are Schiff's STAR 'witness'?  You didn't *WITNESS* anything...'_
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve Seen Church Prayer Chains That Are Easier To Understand’: Jim Jordan Eviscerates Impeachment Process
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow- Jim Jordan got Taylor to admit to what Taylor said in his opening statement two weeks ago?
> 
> That is devestating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan was able to successfully emphasize the point that Taylor knew nothing and knew nobody and was just spewing his opinion about this.
> 
> So we can safely disregard everything he said previously.
Click to expand...


Well, that's a surprise.


----------



## Meathead

edward37 said:


> I'm taking a brief recess,,,,,but one question   Where are those who refused to honor subpoenas?


Why would that be your only question?

Sound very much like a rear-guard action, and we understand why.


----------



## Nostra

edward37 said:


> I'm taking a brief recess,,,,,but one question   Where are those who refused to honor subpoenas?


Challenging them in court as our system allows.


----------



## easyt65

"GAME. OVER.": Jim Jordan ends the quid pro quo narrative in just one minute and forty-five seconds of questioning

_'And,* “GAME. OVER.”* 


Watch this short clip of Rep. Jim Jordan questioning Dem star witness Amb. Taylor and getting him to admit that in his three meetings with Ukrainian President Zelensky, a quid pro quo of investigating the Bidens in exchange for releasing military aid* never came up*.'_


----------



## IM2

Billiejeens said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damning in what way?
> I am trying to figure out what you think was proven today
> 
> 
> 
> I am one of the old fashioned people who believe the ambassadors and career state department officials who have spent their lives serving the interests of this country. And I don't like Trump, so that makes me biased all the way around, but this is what I sounds like to me:  Taylor told us the story of what was happening and how the phone call was just the tip of the iceberg.  I don't know how you can ask that question unless you (1) think he's lying or (2) you didn't even bother listening to the testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the phone call he wasn't on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know what was said on that phone call, or at least the parts the President wants us to know, so there is no point to your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What we know is there is no point to ask these clowns what their opinion* and feelings are *about the phone call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's the entire point -
> 
> That's the left
> 
> The facts are irrelevant
> 
> Career Diplomats had their feelings hurt because the President didn't bow to their judgement  and proceeded in a manner that they did not agree with.
> 
> That is literally their case.
> 
> Look at the Oldlady person - that alone has her convinced.
Click to expand...


*Perhaps the president should stop blocking witnesses. If this is a hoax and a witch hunt, blocking potential witnesses is unnecessary.*


----------



## edward37

Meathead said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found the testimony today to be quite interesting, informative, and I sure didn't see the Republicans walking out of this one with a win.  They did their best but the testimony was damning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damning in what way?
> I am trying to figure out what you think was proven today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am one of the old fashioned people who believe the ambassadors and career state department officials who have spent their lives serving the interests of this country. And I don't like Trump, so that makes me biased all the way around, but this is what I sounds like to me:  Taylor told us the story of what was happening and how the phone call was just the tip of the iceberg.  I don't know how you can ask that question unless you (1) think he's lying or (2) you didn't even bother listening to the testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the phone call he wasn't on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know what was said on that phone call, or at least the parts the President wants us to know, so there is no point to your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dingbat.
Click to expand...




Meathead said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found the testimony today to be quite interesting, informative, and I sure didn't see the Republicans walking out of this one with a win.  They did their best but the testimony was damning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damning in what way?
> I am trying to figure out what you think was proven today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am one of the old fashioned people who believe the ambassadors and career state department officials who have spent their lives serving the interests of this country. And I don't like Trump, so that makes me biased all the way around, but this is what I sounds like to me:  Taylor told us the story of what was happening and how the phone call was just the tip of the iceberg.  I don't know how you can ask that question unless you (1) think he's lying or (2) you didn't even bother listening to the testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the phone call he wasn't on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know what was said on that phone call, or at least the parts the President wants us to know, so there is no point to your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dingbat.
Click to expand...




Billiejeens said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damning in what way?
> I am trying to figure out what you think was proven today
> 
> 
> 
> I am one of the old fashioned people who believe the ambassadors and career state department officials who have spent their lives serving the interests of this country. And I don't like Trump, so that makes me biased all the way around, but this is what I sounds like to me:  Taylor told us the story of what was happening and how the phone call was just the tip of the iceberg.  I don't know how you can ask that question unless you (1) think he's lying or (2) you didn't even bother listening to the testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the phone call he wasn't on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know what was said on that phone call, or at least the parts the President wants us to know, so there is no point to your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What we know is there is no point to ask these clowns what their opinion* and feelings are *about the phone call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's the entire point -
> 
> That's the left
> 
> The facts are irrelevant
> 
> Career Diplomats had their feelings hurt because the President didn't bow to their judgement  and proceeded in a manner that they did not agree with.
> 
> That is literally their case.
> 
> Look at the Oldlady person - that alone has her convinced.
Click to expand...

They went in to rob the bank ,,That they didn't get the money is not a factor in their guilt


----------



## WEATHER53

Why are Democrats dealing almost entirely with “what if” rather than “what is”
A witch hunt impeachment based on what might have been sprinkled with prove yourself innocent


----------



## okfine

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> te floor every time Jordon digs into him. You know that deer in the headlights look. I think it's safe to say that Taylor is done in the Trump or any other state department.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor may be a career guy, so he might be safe from firing.  But he shouldn't be surprised if he is sent to a duty post at an outlying consulate in the Kingdom of Shithole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what?
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## BULLDOG

Silent Warrior said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNN!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sponge Bob is on the other channel. I'm sure that would fit your attention span better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny you would know that.
Click to expand...


Not really. When dealing with children it is often helpful to be ready with something to occupy their undeveloped minds. Their short attention spans is something that often requires something new to interest them.


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY thing the Dimwingers have is the opinions of these two "witnesses" who didn't actually witness anything.....nothing but hearsay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the president should stop blocking witnesses. If this is a hoax and a witch hunt blocking potential witnesses is unnecessarily.
Click to expand...

Again, you've lost ... again.


----------



## IM2

Nostra said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking a brief recess,,,,,but one question   Where are those who refused to honor subpoenas?
> 
> 
> 
> Challenging them in court as our system allows.
Click to expand...


*If this is a hoax and a witch hunt, these challenges are is unnecessary.*


----------



## easyt65

Jordan's destruction of Taylor ...and this entire Impeachment coup...is why Schiff and the Democrats did not want the GOP to be able to speak, ask  questions, or call witnesses.....


----------



## basquebromance

New hoax. Same swamp.


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY thing the Dimwingers have is the opinions of these two "witnesses" who didn't actually witness anything.....nothing but hearsay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the president should stop blocking witnesses. If this is a hoax and a witch hunt blocking potential witnesses is unnecessarily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you've lost ... again.
Click to expand...

Wrong.


----------



## basquebromance

Jordan to Schiffty Schiff: "Of the 435 members of Congress, you are the only Member who knows who the whistleblower is, and your staff is the only staff who has had a chance to talk with that individual. "We would like that opportunity. When might that happen?"


----------



## edward37

Nostra said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking a brief recess,,,,,but one question   Where are those who refused to honor subpoenas?
> 
> 
> 
> Challenging them in court as our system allows.
Click to expand...

They disappeared   Afraid of what they would have to say  Trump is tied to Ukraine interference ,,,,cared more about investigation into Biden than help to Ukraine


----------



## basquebromance

"My father served in WW2, greatX3 grandfather was a Union soldier, 9 ancestors fought in the Am Rev & I don't give a crap about Ukraine. #BuildTheWall" - Coulter


----------



## IM2

basquebromance said:


> Jordan to Schiffty Schiff: "Of the 435 members of Congress, you are the only Member who knows who the whistleblower is, and your staff is the only staff who has had a chance to talk with that individual. "We would like that opportunity. When might that happen?"


And that comment was a lie.


----------



## Rustic

No minds have been changed, another soap opera.... and still no Russian connection


----------



## Nostra

IM2 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Witnesses who didn't actually witness anything themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they did. But this is just the beginning.
> 
> Tell me, "Who witnessed Ukraine trying to influence the 2016 election?"
> 
> Putin?
Click to expand...

No, they didn't.  Perhaps you should educate yourself on today's hearing.


----------



## IM2

easyt65 said:


> Jordan's destruction of Taylor ...and this entire Impeachment coup...is why Schiff and the Democrats did not want the GOP to be able to speak, ask  questions, or call witnesses.....


Jordan destroyed himself.


----------



## Nostra

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> te floor every time Jordon digs into him. You know that deer in the headlights look. I think it's safe to say that Taylor is done in the Trump or any other state department.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor may be a career guy, so he might be safe from firing.  But he shouldn't be surprised if he is sent to a duty post at an outlying consulate in the Kingdom of Shithole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what?
Click to expand...

Undermining the foreign policy of the President, for starters.


----------



## IM2

Nostra said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Witnesses who didn't actually witness anything themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they did. But this is just the beginning.
> 
> Tell me, "Who witnessed Ukraine trying to influence the 2016 election?"
> 
> Putin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they didn't.  Perhaps you should educate yourself on today's hearing.
Click to expand...

Watched the whole thing. And you are wrong.


----------



## edward37

Meathead said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking a brief recess,,,,,but one question   Where are those who refused to honor subpoenas?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that be your only question?
> 
> Sound very much like a rear-guard action, and we understand why.
Click to expand...

There are many questions   I don't have time for all  The closing bell is coming


----------



## IM2

Nostra said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> te floor every time Jordon digs into him. You know that deer in the headlights look. I think it's safe to say that Taylor is done in the Trump or any other state department.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor may be a career guy, so he might be safe from firing.  But he shouldn't be surprised if he is sent to a duty post at an outlying consulate in the Kingdom of Shithole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Undermining the foreign policy of the President, for starters.
Click to expand...

That didn't happen.


----------



## toobfreak

easyt65 said:


> _'_*JORDAN:*
> “Ambassador, you weren’t on the call, were you? You didn’t listen in on President Trump and President Zelensky’s call?!"
> 
> *TAYLOR:*
> *'No'.*
> 
> "Jordan also forced Taylor to acknowledge that he had *never even met **the president** or* (never) *talked with his current chief of staff, Mick Mulvaney*."



The whole thing is a farce going nowhere.  They should call it the *Schiff Hearsay Hearings*.  Star witnesses never even met the president, but only was told by someone else second hand who claims he walked by Trump's open door and OVERHEARD TRUMP ON A CELLPHONE CALL about Ukraine and was there long enough and close enough to glean the entire conversation?  On top of that, that it was improper because it wasn't supporting popular policy to give away to Ukraine without question or condition, all this money, Ukraine, now suddenly the cornerstone of democracy in the free world?

And it wasn't in the national interest to investigate a criminal who might be in line for the White House?  A criminal who isn't even anyone's opponent and likely never will be?

I CAN'T EVEN GET MY OWN SS BENEFITS WITHOUT CONDITION!  How do I get a sweet deal like that?  And never mind that the star witness is a Ukraine sycophant and the Ukrainian president denies this took place.

Never mind the "witnesses" are all being co-opted by the democrats, who are leading the witnesses, while giving hearsay testimony on what OTHER PEOPLE SAID, even what they intended and THOUGHT, not only without hearing from the actual people in question, but the witness himself never even heard it.  Was only TOLD (he claims) by someone else.  And about people he's never even met.

Hoo Boy, what a perverted miscarriage of the legal process.  All brought to you by the dickhard power-mad democrats who can taste Schiff's cum in their mouths.

The funniest part of all is that the very same networks who all deemed it a waste of money to carry the 4th celebration in  July celebrating our nation, its heroes and military are now wasting millions of dollars in lost advertising to air this sham.


----------



## progressive hunter

Wry Catcher said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan hasn't raised his hand and sworn on bible he had no knowledge of the abuse of wrestlers at Ohio State.  He now accuses everyone who testifies under oath of lying.
> 
> 
> 
> Lame deflection.
> 
> Proves today's debacle has you flummoxed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, I spent the morning listening to the statements by the Majority Chairman and Nunes, Kent and Taylor.  I then went to my yard and bagged leaves and just came in for lunch.
> 
> My take on the opening was necessary and sufficient to see where this was going:
> 
> Facts by the Democrats, Obstructions and character assassinations by the Republicans.
Click to expand...

you shouldnt have gone and done your leaves because you missed the whole part where this was all hearsay and opinion and no facts were presented,,,


----------



## Dick Foster

okfine said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _'Republican Ohio Rep. Jim Jordan *ripped *House Democrats’ decision to bring in former Ambassador to Ukraine, Bill Taylor, as a star witness in their impeachment probe against President Donald Trump.'   _
> 
> *Jordan also RIPPED Taylor's testimony to shreds:*
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> “Ambassador, you weren’t on the call, were you? You didn’t listen in on President Trump and President Zelensky’s call?!"
> 
> *TAYLOR:*
> *'No'.*
> 
> 
> "Jordan also forced Taylor to acknowledge that he had *never even met **the president** or* (never) *talked with his current chief of staff, Mick Mulvaney*."
> 
> 
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> _“You’re their star witness. You’re their first witness. You’re the guy. You are the guy, based on, this based on, I mean, I’ve seen church prayer chains that are easier to understand than”_
> 
> Jordan was talking about the CHAIN OF HEARSAY from which Taylor ADMITTED he had formulated his OPINION of what he believed happened during the phone call between the President and Ukraine PM, a phone call he was forced to admit he was NOT part of and of which he had no 1st-hand account knowledge.
> 
> ....and, as Jordan questioned:
> _'...and yet YOU (Taylor) are Schiff's STAR 'witness'?  You didn't *WITNESS* anything...'_
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve Seen Church Prayer Chains That Are Easier To Understand’: Jim Jordan Eviscerates Impeachment Process
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan is a a a... 3rd rate carnival barker with a bad underbite.
Click to expand...

Yeah still good enough to make fools out of demodummie shitforbrains. Then again I guess they are doing all of the heavy lifting themselves so it really is no magic trick to make a fool look like a fool.


----------



## Nostra

IM2 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking a brief recess,,,,,but one question   Where are those who refused to honor subpoenas?
> 
> 
> 
> Challenging them in court as our system allows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If this is a hoax and a witch hunt, these challenges are is unnecessary.*
Click to expand...

Wrong.  That is precisely why those challenges are necessary.


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now Dimwingers want these clowns to read Putin's mind.
> 
> 
> WTF is this, some carnival side show?
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have a "true American" trying to defend Putin.
Click to expand...


----------



## progressive hunter

IM2 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Viet Nam war as well
> 
> 
> 
> Eisenhower sent aid and advisors . So who's war is it then. Your scum ball leader is going down and his followers are going back under the rocks they came from. You won't be able to turn this country into a dictatorship as you want and we won't let you piss on our flag and constitution.  We have the military and the majority so your threats with all you guns is comical . We will have you run over with your 32 guns on your back with a tank. You can't have my country.  God Bless America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think you have the tank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simply because the military has a oath to protect our democracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are not a democracy, but a Republic, and you people are trying to destroy it.
> 
> You might at least learn what it is that you're trying to destroy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know what we are, that's why we oppose Trump.
Click to expand...



YEAH YOURE A BUNCH OF FUCKING COMMUNIST!!!!


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were not there, they never were with the president, they never spoke to the president,
> and they never were on the phone with the president.
> Either stop your lying, or get your facts straight.
> They had to rely on others to formulate their opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> You're usually fair.  Don't call me a liar, please.
> 
> You are also relying on others to formulate your opinion, I take it.  Does that mean your judgment has no merit?
> I don't think I understand.  This is not a criminal court and the rules of evidence is not the bar here, if that's what you're referring to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well post some facts then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has. What you don't want to believe doesn't change the that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> name a fact she posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. She stated the facts and I am going to do what you maggots do. I made a statement and that statement is so because I said it. That's what you guys do all the time.
Click to expand...

so you agree no facts were provided.  I don't lie.


----------



## Meathead

edward37 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking a brief recess,,,,,but one question   Where are those who refused to honor subpoenas?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that be your only question?
> 
> Sound very much like a rear-guard action, and we understand why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many questions   I don't have time for all  The closing bell is coming
Click to expand...

No closing bell needed. Dems have been KOed and no amount of spin is worth a rat's ass


----------



## jc456

OldLady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> They had to rely on second hand information, which they already admitted to, old lady.
> Kinda like garbage in, garbage out.
> 
> You cannot refute it, and Taylor and Kent couldn't either.
> 
> 
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were not there, they never were with the president, they never spoke to the president,
> and they never were on the phone with the president.
> Either stop your lying, or get your facts straight.
> They had to rely on others to formulate their opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're usually fair.  Don't call me a liar, please.
> 
> You are also relying on others to formulate your opinion, I take it.  Does that mean your judgment has no merit?
> I don't think I understand.  This is not a criminal court and the rules of evidence is not the bar here, if that's what you're referring to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well post some facts then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just got two and a half hours of them. You should try listening to them.
Click to expand...

unless either person was on the call, which they weren't, all of that was their belief systems that weren't voted for.  Trump's were.  so you listened to fiction.


The category of literature, drama, film, or other creative work whose content is imagined and is not necessarily based on fact.


----------



## Polishprince

IM2 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> te floor every time Jordon digs into him. You know that deer in the headlights look. I think it's safe to say that Taylor is done in the Trump or any other state department.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor may be a career guy, so he might be safe from firing.  But he shouldn't be surprised if he is sent to a duty post at an outlying consulate in the Kingdom of Shithole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Undermining the foreign policy of the President, for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That didn't happen.
Click to expand...



It seemed as if Taylor was subverting and denigrating the efforts of President Trump and his counsel Mr. Giuliani in their efforts to effect US Policy in Ukraine.     That's "undermining" in my view.   He may not like the fact that Giuliani isn't a member of the foreign policy club and is on his turf.   But tough shit.   Taylor isn't President, Trump is.


----------



## depotoo




----------



## jc456

OldLady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were not there, they never were with the president, they never spoke to the president,
> and they never were on the phone with the president.
> Either stop your lying, or get your facts straight.
> They had to rely on others to formulate their opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> You're usually fair.  Don't call me a liar, please.
> 
> You are also relying on others to formulate your opinion, I take it.  Does that mean your judgment has no merit?
> I don't think I understand.  This is not a criminal court and the rules of evidence is not the bar here, if that's what you're referring to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well post some facts then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just got two and a half hours of them. You should try listening to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry old hag but that was 2 1/2 hrs of hearsay and opinions,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> insulting me doesn't strengthen your argument.
Click to expand...

sure it does.


----------



## Siete

no link

THREAD CLOSED,


----------



## jc456

progressive hunter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're usually fair.  Don't call me a liar, please.
> 
> You are also relying on others to formulate your opinion, I take it.  Does that mean your judgment has no merit?
> I don't think I understand.  This is not a criminal court and the rules of evidence is not the bar here, if that's what you're referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> well post some facts then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just got two and a half hours of them. You should try listening to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry old hag but that was 2 1/2 hrs of hearsay and opinions,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> insulting me doesn't strengthen your argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ITS NOT THE INSULT THAT DOES THAT,,,its the  facts that does that,,,
> 
> the insult was just appropriate,,,
Click to expand...

and the facts are, she has none.


----------



## depotoo

OldLady said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> You get that you've lost again. Dingbats, snowflakes and prigs rarely prevail...thank God.
> 
> 
> 
> I found the testimony today to be quite interesting, informative, and I sure didn't see the Republicans walking out of this one with a win.  They did their best but the testimony was damning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damning in what way?
> I am trying to figure out what you think was proven today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am one of the old fashioned people who believe the ambassadors and career state department officials who have spent their lives serving the interests of this country. And I don't like Trump, so that makes me biased all the way around, but this is what I sounds like to me:  Taylor told us the story of what was happening and how the phone call was just the tip of the iceberg.  I don't know how you can ask that question unless you (1) think he's lying or (2) you didn't even bother listening to the testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the phone call he wasn't on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know what was said on that phone call, or at least the parts the President wants us to know, so there is no point to your point.
Click to expand...

We do by the transcript, but certainly not by these non witnesses
It’s short, so no excuse to not watch it.  I really hope some day you will admit when you get it wrong.


----------



## kwc57

BlindBoo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump was trying to get to the bottom of Ukranian corruption it might be relevant. However Trump tied US aid to digging dirt. That is using public funds for a personal purpose. Bidens alleged crimes are not germane.
> 
> 
> 
> There is always a price for USA aid...why else would we give hard earned tax dollars away?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to finance trumps re-election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump didn't hold back the military aid, in fact he gave it to the Ukrainians, and if Trump didn't get them to actually do anything .........how exactly did Trump tie U.S. aid to digging dirt?   They got the aid, they didn't investigate anything....and the aid they got was better from Trump than the aid they got from obama...Trump gave them weapons to kill Russians....obama gave them blankets and MREs.......
> 
> So again......this is a sham..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if person A paid B to kill A's wife, and B got caught before he committed the crime, A would be in the clear?
Click to expand...

That isn't even a halfway decent strawman.  No one asked anyone to kill anybody.  Evidently you are new to how world leaders negotiate thinks looking for a win win for both their nation's interests.  Now you've been introduced to the way thinks have been done dating back to George Washington.  Take the rest of the day off, you must be winded.


----------



## MarathonMike

okfine said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _'Republican Ohio Rep. Jim Jordan *ripped *House Democrats’ decision to bring in former Ambassador to Ukraine, Bill Taylor, as a star witness in their impeachment probe against President Donald Trump.'   _
> 
> *Jordan also RIPPED Taylor's testimony to shreds:*
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> “Ambassador, you weren’t on the call, were you? You didn’t listen in on President Trump and President Zelensky’s call?!"
> 
> *TAYLOR:*
> *'No'.*
> 
> 
> "Jordan also forced Taylor to acknowledge that he had *never even met **the president** or* (never) *talked with his current chief of staff, Mick Mulvaney*."
> 
> 
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> _“You’re their star witness. You’re their first witness. You’re the guy. You are the guy, based on, this based on, I mean, I’ve seen church prayer chains that are easier to understand than”_
> 
> Jordan was talking about the CHAIN OF HEARSAY from which Taylor ADMITTED he had formulated his OPINION of what he believed happened during the phone call between the President and Ukraine PM, a phone call he was forced to admit he was NOT part of and of which he had no 1st-hand account knowledge.
> 
> ....and, as Jordan questioned:
> _'...and yet YOU (Taylor) are Schiff's STAR 'witness'?  You didn't *WITNESS* anything...'_
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve Seen Church Prayer Chains That Are Easier To Understand’: Jim Jordan Eviscerates Impeachment Process
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan is a a a... 3rd rate carnival barker with a bad underbite.
Click to expand...

Is he right or wrong? That is what matters here.


----------



## easyt65

It was probably the most  unexpected moment in Impeachment Coup Attempt Circus Ring Master Adam  Schiff's very long, very bad day....one the Democrats had already declared they did NOT want happening in these proceedings...


_"State Department official George Kent testified Wednesday that he would “love” to see Ukraine look into the circumstances surrounding the closure of a probe tied to natural gas firm Burisma Holdings, while also raising concerns that Hunter Biden’s role on the board of that firm created the appearance of a conflict of interest."

"Kent testified that it was his and other officials’ “strong assumption” that the founder of the firm, Mykola Zlochevsky, had stolen money, and that a prosecutor had taken “a bribe to close the case.”

Castor asked Kent whether he was in favor of that matter “being fully investigated and prosecuted.”

“I think since U.S. taxpayer dollars are wasted, I would love to see the Ukrainian prosecutor general’s office find who the corrupt prosecutor was that took the bribe and how much was paid,” Kent answered."_



You know Schiff and his fellow Trump-hating Democrats - and the Bidens watching the hearing on TV - had to poop themselves at this moment....




Impeachment witness urges Burisma probe, testifies to concern of Hunter Biden ‘conflict’

.


----------



## jc456

depotoo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found the testimony today to be quite interesting, informative, and I sure didn't see the Republicans walking out of this one with a win.  They did their best but the testimony was damning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damning in what way?
> I am trying to figure out what you think was proven today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am one of the old fashioned people who believe the ambassadors and career state department officials who have spent their lives serving the interests of this country. And I don't like Trump, so that makes me biased all the way around, but this is what I sounds like to me:  Taylor told us the story of what was happening and how the phone call was just the tip of the iceberg.  I don't know how you can ask that question unless you (1) think he's lying or (2) you didn't even bother listening to the testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the phone call he wasn't on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know what was said on that phone call, or at least the parts the President wants us to know, so there is no point to your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do by the transcript, but certainly not by these non witnesses
> It’s short, so no excuse to not watch it.  I really hope some day you will admit when you get it wrong.
Click to expand...

beautiful.  wow that's priceless. 

Visa


----------



## Nostra

IM2 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Witnesses who didn't actually witness anything themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they did. But this is just the beginning.
> 
> Tell me, "Who witnessed Ukraine trying to influence the 2016 election?"
> 
> Putin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they didn't.  Perhaps you should educate yourself on today's hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watched the whole thing. And you are wrong.
Click to expand...

Nope. You are wrong.


----------



## toobfreak

Rustic said:


> No minds have been changed, another soap opera.... and still no Russian connection




What is there to change?  It is all HEARSAY testimony and all being co-opted by the House.  Another worthless shell game by the limpdicked democrats.


----------



## Jackson

Wish Trey Gowdy was on that panel!


----------



## Nostra

IM2 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> te floor every time Jordon digs into him. You know that deer in the headlights look. I think it's safe to say that Taylor is done in the Trump or any other state department.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor may be a career guy, so he might be safe from firing.  But he shouldn't be surprised if he is sent to a duty post at an outlying consulate in the Kingdom of Shithole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Undermining the foreign policy of the President, for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That didn't happen.
Click to expand...

Yes, it did.


----------



## Polishprince

Jackson said:


> Wish Trey Gowdy was on that panel!




I wish the late James Traficant was on the panel.     "Beam me up, Mr. Schiff"


----------



## jc456

depotoo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found the testimony today to be quite interesting, informative, and I sure didn't see the Republicans walking out of this one with a win.  They did their best but the testimony was damning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damning in what way?
> I am trying to figure out what you think was proven today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am one of the old fashioned people who believe the ambassadors and career state department officials who have spent their lives serving the interests of this country. And I don't like Trump, so that makes me biased all the way around, but this is what I sounds like to me:  Taylor told us the story of what was happening and how the phone call was just the tip of the iceberg.  I don't know how you can ask that question unless you (1) think he's lying or (2) you didn't even bother listening to the testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the phone call he wasn't on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know what was said on that phone call, or at least the parts the President wants us to know, so there is no point to your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do by the transcript, but certainly not by these non witnesses
> It’s short, so no excuse to not watch it.  I really hope some day you will admit when you get it wrong.
Click to expand...

I truly enjoy the smirck on the idiots face, like duhhhhh nope.


----------



## Ridgerunner

I just can't imagine being in the same room as Nan Nan while she was watching this hearing... Everyone here at the Whalers Port Lounge agreed she was surely fit to be tied... It is very possible she may pull the plug after watching the junior varsity democrats make fools out of the whole Democratic Party...


----------



## Dick Foster

Nostra said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Do this little thing for me and............."
> 
> 
> 
> Where did he say 'and'????  He asked for a favor.  Period.  NO "and".  Quit fucking lying like a schiff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not entitled to ask for a personal favour. The US is not a fucking banana republic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't ask for a personal favor.  YOu shouldn't let Schifferbrains tell you what to think.
> 
> Try thinking on your own.
Click to expand...


Unfair! Democrats are not equipped to think.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Democrats: We killed it

Republicans: We killed it


People: Thanks for wasting our time.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Polishprince said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wish Trey Gowdy was on that panel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish the late James Traficant was on the panel.     "Beam me up, Mr. Schiff"
Click to expand...


Another great Ohioan.


----------



## depotoo

Jackson said:


> Wish Trey Gowdy was on that panel!


Yeah, but there was also a Rep Congresswoman that also did a great job.  Unfortunately I can’t remember her name.


----------



## g5000

easyt65 said:


> _'Republican Ohio Rep. Jim Jordan *ripped *House Democrats’ decision to bring in former Ambassador to Ukraine, Bill Taylor, as a star witness in their impeachment probe against President Donald Trump.'   _
> 
> *Jordan also RIPPED Taylor's testimony to shreds:*
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> “Ambassador, you weren’t on the call, were you? You didn’t listen in on President Trump and President Zelensky’s call?!"
> 
> *TAYLOR:*
> *'No'.*
> 
> 
> "Jordan also forced Taylor to acknowledge that he had *never even met **the president** or* (never) *talked with his current chief of staff, Mick Mulvaney*."
> 
> 
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> _“You’re their star witness. You’re their first witness. You’re the guy. You are the guy, based on, this based on, I mean, I’ve seen church prayer chains that are easier to understand than”_
> 
> Jordan was talking about the CHAIN OF HEARSAY from which Taylor ADMITTED he had formulated his OPINION of what he believed happened during the phone call between the President and Ukraine PM, a phone call he was forced to admit he was NOT part of and of which he had no 1st-hand account knowledge.
> 
> ....and, as Jordan questioned:
> _'...and yet YOU (Taylor) are Schiff's STAR 'witness'?  You didn't *WITNESS* anything...'_
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve Seen Church Prayer Chains That Are Easier To Understand’: Jim Jordan Eviscerates Impeachment Process
> 
> .


The extortion took place over the course of weeks and months, long before the July 25 phone call, dipshit.  That's why trained chimps like Jordan keep directing your attention away from that fact.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

depotoo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found the testimony today to be quite interesting, informative, and I sure didn't see the Republicans walking out of this one with a win.  They did their best but the testimony was damning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damning in what way?
> I am trying to figure out what you think was proven today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am one of the old fashioned people who believe the ambassadors and career state department officials who have spent their lives serving the interests of this country. And I don't like Trump, so that makes me biased all the way around, but this is what I sounds like to me:  Taylor told us the story of what was happening and how the phone call was just the tip of the iceberg.  I don't know how you can ask that question unless you (1) think he's lying or (2) you didn't even bother listening to the testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the phone call he wasn't on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know what was said on that phone call, or at least the parts the President wants us to know, so there is no point to your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do by the transcript, but certainly not by these non witnesses
> It’s short, so no excuse to not watch it.  I really hope some day you will admit when you get it wrong.
Click to expand...


Case closed.  Schiff is done

"I overheard a conversation in the stall of the Men's room and it sounded like either, 'fuck we're out of Charmin' or "quid pro quo'"


----------



## Nostra

g5000 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _'Republican Ohio Rep. Jim Jordan *ripped *House Democrats’ decision to bring in former Ambassador to Ukraine, Bill Taylor, as a star witness in their impeachment probe against President Donald Trump.'   _
> 
> *Jordan also RIPPED Taylor's testimony to shreds:*
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> “Ambassador, you weren’t on the call, were you? You didn’t listen in on President Trump and President Zelensky’s call?!"
> 
> *TAYLOR:*
> *'No'.*
> 
> 
> "Jordan also forced Taylor to acknowledge that he had *never even met **the president** or* (never) *talked with his current chief of staff, Mick Mulvaney*."
> 
> 
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> _“You’re their star witness. You’re their first witness. You’re the guy. You are the guy, based on, this based on, I mean, I’ve seen church prayer chains that are easier to understand than”_
> 
> Jordan was talking about the CHAIN OF HEARSAY from which Taylor ADMITTED he had formulated his OPINION of what he believed happened during the phone call between the President and Ukraine PM, a phone call he was forced to admit he was NOT part of and of which he had no 1st-hand account knowledge.
> 
> ....and, as Jordan questioned:
> _'...and yet YOU (Taylor) are Schiff's STAR 'witness'?  You didn't *WITNESS* anything...'_
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve Seen Church Prayer Chains That Are Easier To Understand’: Jim Jordan Eviscerates Impeachment Process
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The extortion took place over the course of weeks and months, long before the July 25 phone call, dipshit.  That's why trained chimps like Jordan keep directing your attention away from that fact.
Click to expand...


Cool story. Perhaps Schifferbrains shoulda led with that.


----------



## Flash

Another big nothing burger day for the filthy Democrats.

They have accumulated enough nothing burgers investigating Trump to create a national fast food franchise.


----------



## okfine

Nostra said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> te floor every time Jordon digs into him. You know that deer in the headlights look. I think it's safe to say that Taylor is done in the Trump or any other state department.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor may be a career guy, so he might be safe from firing.  But he shouldn't be surprised if he is sent to a duty post at an outlying consulate in the Kingdom of Shithole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Undermining the foreign policy of the President, for starters.
Click to expand...

You know what Trump did for Putin? Stalled long enough for Putin to move his tanks before the Ukrainians had weapons to take them out. Eventually the funds were THEN released.


----------



## Flash

The stupid Democrats have accumulated enough nothing burgers investigating Trump to create a national fast food franchise.


----------



## Nostra

okfine said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> te floor every time Jordon digs into him. You know that deer in the headlights look. I think it's safe to say that Taylor is done in the Trump or any other state department.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor may be a career guy, so he might be safe from firing.  But he shouldn't be surprised if he is sent to a duty post at an outlying consulate in the Kingdom of Shithole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Undermining the foreign policy of the President, for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what Trump did for Putin? Stalled long enough for Putin to move his tanks before the Ukrainians had weapons to take them out. Eventually the funds were THEN released.
Click to expand...

Yeah, sure.  Love all the evidence you brought.


----------



## Dick Foster

IM2 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan's destruction of Taylor ...and this entire Impeachment coup...is why Schiff and the Democrats did not want the GOP to be able to speak, ask  questions, or call witnesses.....
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan destroyed himself.
Click to expand...


You're so brainless and stupid you could watch something all day and still not know one damn thing.


----------



## BlindBoo

kwc57 said:


> No one asked anyone to kill anybody.



No one was harmed in the making of my conspiracy straw man.  A's wife is still alive and well, but is looking for an attorney.



kwc57 said:


> Evidently you are new to how world leaders negotiate thinks looking for a win win for both their nation's interests.



Getting the aid is a win for Ukraine.  Something they already won, so they thought.  Not sure how it was a win for them to being strong armed into announcing an investigation into the Republicans political rivals.  Certainly wouldn't have been a win for the Democrat part of our country now would it?


----------



## Thunk

toobfreak said:


> What is there to change? It is all HEARSAY testimony and all being co-opted by the House.



But...but...but...one congress critter said that HEARSAY evidence is better than real evidence!   

*I'm NOT kidding!*  He really said that!


----------



## Siete

toobfreak said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No minds have been changed, another soap opera.... and still no Russian connection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is there to change?  It is all HEARSAY testimony and all being co-opted by the House.  Another worthless shell game by the limpdicked democrats.
Click to expand...


HUH ?

hundreds of pages of testimony have been corroborated.

The Whistleblower Complaint Has Largely Been Corroborated. Here's How.



nice try though.


----------



## Jackson

MarathonMike said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _'Republican Ohio Rep. Jim Jordan *ripped *House Democrats’ decision to bring in former Ambassador to Ukraine, Bill Taylor, as a star witness in their impeachment probe against President Donald Trump.'   _
> 
> *Jordan also RIPPED Taylor's testimony to shreds:*
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> “Ambassador, you weren’t on the call, were you? You didn’t listen in on President Trump and President Zelensky’s call?!"
> 
> *TAYLOR:*
> *'No'.*
> 
> 
> "Jordan also forced Taylor to acknowledge that he had *never even met **the president** or* (never) *talked with his current chief of staff, Mick Mulvaney*."
> 
> 
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> _“You’re their star witness. You’re their first witness. You’re the guy. You are the guy, based on, this based on, I mean, I’ve seen church prayer chains that are easier to understand than”_
> 
> Jordan was talking about the CHAIN OF HEARSAY from which Taylor ADMITTED he had formulated his OPINION of what he believed happened during the phone call between the President and Ukraine PM, a phone call he was forced to admit he was NOT part of and of which he had no 1st-hand account knowledge.
> 
> ....and, as Jordan questioned:
> _'...and yet YOU (Taylor) are Schiff's STAR 'witness'?  You didn't *WITNESS* anything...'_
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve Seen Church Prayer Chains That Are Easier To Understand’: Jim Jordan Eviscerates Impeachment Process
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan is a a a... 3rd rate carnival barker with a bad underbite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he right or wrong? That is what matters here.
Click to expand...

He's right.  We all played "Telephone" when we were kids.  All sat in a line and the first person whispers a statement to the next person and it goes down the line and the initial statement, "The big fat pig tried to chase  the dog and had some fun,"  ends up "The pig sat and cried when the race was done."  Not even close.


----------



## Meathead

depotoo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found the testimony today to be quite interesting, informative, and I sure didn't see the Republicans walking out of this one with a win.  They did their best but the testimony was damning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damning in what way?
> I am trying to figure out what you think was proven today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am one of the old fashioned people who believe the ambassadors and career state department officials who have spent their lives serving the interests of this country. And I don't like Trump, so that makes me biased all the way around, but this is what I sounds like to me:  Taylor told us the story of what was happening and how the phone call was just the tip of the iceberg.  I don't know how you can ask that question unless you (1) think he's lying or (2) you didn't even bother listening to the testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the phone call he wasn't on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know what was said on that phone call, or at least the parts the President wants us to know, so there is no point to your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do by the transcript, but certainly not by these non witnesses
> It’s short, so no excuse to not watch it.  I really hope some day you will admit when you get it wrong.
Click to expand...

Jordan was fantastic! He shredded the hoax in front of millions of viewers in 60 seconds.

Seriously brilliant!!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

easyt65 said:


> _'Republican Ohio Rep. Jim Jordan *ripped *House Democrats’ decision to bring in former Ambassador to Ukraine, Bill Taylor, as a star witness in their impeachment probe against President Donald Trump.'   _
> 
> *Jordan also RIPPED Taylor's testimony to shreds:*
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> “Ambassador, you weren’t on the call, were you? You didn’t listen in on President Trump and President Zelensky’s call?!"
> 
> *TAYLOR:*
> *'No'.*
> 
> 
> "Jordan also forced Taylor to acknowledge that he had *never even met **the president** or* (never) *talked with his current chief of staff, Mick Mulvaney*."
> 
> 
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> _“You’re their star witness. You’re their first witness. You’re the guy. You are the guy, based on, this based on, I mean, I’ve seen church prayer chains that are easier to understand than”_
> 
> Jordan was talking about the CHAIN OF HEARSAY from which Taylor ADMITTED he had formulated his OPINION of what he believed happened during the phone call between the President and Ukraine PM, a phone call he was forced to admit he was NOT part of and of which he had no 1st-hand account knowledge.
> 
> ....and, as Jordan questioned:
> _'...and yet YOU (Taylor) are Schiff's STAR 'witness'?  You didn't *WITNESS* anything...'_
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve Seen Church Prayer Chains That Are Easier To Understand’: Jim Jordan Eviscerates Impeachment Process
> 
> .



/impeachment

dems need to pack up their shit and find another country that will tolerate their fucking nonsense


----------



## edward37

Meathead said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking a brief recess,,,,,but one question   Where are those who refused to honor subpoenas?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that be your only question?
> 
> Sound very much like a rear-guard action, and we understand why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many questions   I don't have time for all  The closing bell is coming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No closing bell needed. Dems have been KOed and no amount of spin is worth a rat's ass
Click to expand...

There was a KO but you have the wrong guy KOed  The noose is tighter around your crooks neck  What trump has done CAN'T become the new normal


----------



## toobfreak

konradv said:


> The only farce I've noticed is the notion that Trump has a defense!



A defense against what?  Hearsay evidence by a witness who has never even met Trump supposedly claimed told him by someone who just happened to walk by the president's open door and overhear a conversation across the room in a cellphone?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

IM2 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Witnesses who didn't actually witness anything themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they did. But this is just the beginning.
> 
> Tell me, "Who witnessed Ukraine trying to influence the 2016 election?"
> 
> Putin?
Click to expand...


You mean the Steele Dossier?  That was Russian and Hillary

This 'impeachment' nonsense is done, Done and DONE


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Edgetho said:


> Drudge just simply sucks ass anymore.  The DISGUSTING FILTH in the LSM always has.So here's some alternative news aggregator sites for you.
> 
> Unless you want your news filtered through the lens of a soyboy cuckold leftist in the DISGUSTING FILTH, I recommend these as a start
> 
> Christian Daily Reporter: CHRISTIAN DAILY REPORTER
> Whatfinger News: Whatfinger – Whatfinger News
> Bad Blue: Real-time Uncensored News - Politics, Security, War, Terrorism and Stupidity - BadBlue 24x7 News Feed
> The Daily Liberty: The Liberty Daily – The Conservative Alternative to the Drudge Report
> Citizen Free Press: CITIZEN FREE PRESS – AMERICA’S FRONT PAGE FOR NEWS
> Gab Trends: Trends | People-Powered News
> Disrn.com: Disrn – Brief, smart, faithful
> Rantingly: Rantingly




WTF happened to Drudge???? Did he sell to Soiros?  I took it off my favorites


----------



## Mousterian

Biden is certainly corrupt, but he's an angel compared to the Orange Turd.
Presidents are not allowed to extort political help from foreign leaders. 
This is explicitly mandated by the Constitution.
The Republicans are chickenshit traitors, so terrified of the Trump bully tweetstorm, they have forgotten their principles.


----------



## Meathead

edward37 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking a brief recess,,,,,but one question   Where are those who refused to honor subpoenas?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that be your only question?
> 
> Sound very much like a rear-guard action, and we understand why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many questions   I don't have time for all  The closing bell is coming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No closing bell needed. Dems have been KOed and no amount of spin is worth a rat's ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a KO but you have the wrong guy KOed  The noose is tighter around your crooks neck  What trump has done CAN'T become the new normal
Click to expand...

Seriously Eddie? You honestly didn't get what happened.

Millions of people watched that and decided.


----------



## okfine

CrusaderFrank said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _'Republican Ohio Rep. Jim Jordan *ripped *House Democrats’ decision to bring in former Ambassador to Ukraine, Bill Taylor, as a star witness in their impeachment probe against President Donald Trump.'   _
> 
> *Jordan also RIPPED Taylor's testimony to shreds:*
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> “Ambassador, you weren’t on the call, were you? You didn’t listen in on President Trump and President Zelensky’s call?!"
> 
> *TAYLOR:*
> *'No'.*
> 
> 
> "Jordan also forced Taylor to acknowledge that he had *never even met **the president** or* (never) *talked with his current chief of staff, Mick Mulvaney*."
> 
> 
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> _“You’re their star witness. You’re their first witness. You’re the guy. You are the guy, based on, this based on, I mean, I’ve seen church prayer chains that are easier to understand than”_
> 
> Jordan was talking about the CHAIN OF HEARSAY from which Taylor ADMITTED he had formulated his OPINION of what he believed happened during the phone call between the President and Ukraine PM, a phone call he was forced to admit he was NOT part of and of which he had no 1st-hand account knowledge.
> 
> ....and, as Jordan questioned:
> _'...and yet YOU (Taylor) are Schiff's STAR 'witness'?  You didn't *WITNESS* anything...'_
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve Seen Church Prayer Chains That Are Easier To Understand’: Jim Jordan Eviscerates Impeachment Process
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /impeachment
> 
> dems need to pack up their shit and find another country that will tolerate their fucking nonsense
Click to expand...

Could you see the entire population as Repub's? They would eat themselves alive.


----------



## Billiejeens

edward37 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking a brief recess,,,,,but one question   Where are those who refused to honor subpoenas?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that be your only question?
> 
> Sound very much like a rear-guard action, and we understand why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many questions   I don't have time for all  The closing bell is coming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No closing bell needed. Dems have been KOed and no amount of spin is worth a rat's ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a KO but you have the wrong guy KOed  The noose is tighter around your crooks neck  What trump has done CAN'T become the new normal
Click to expand...


You are a fan of corruption?


----------



## 007

BlindBoo said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is always a price for USA aid...why else would we give hard earned tax dollars away?....
> 
> 
> 
> Not to finance trumps re-election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump didn't hold back the military aid, in fact he gave it to the Ukrainians, and if Trump didn't get them to actually do anything .........how exactly did Trump tie U.S. aid to digging dirt?   They got the aid, they didn't investigate anything....and the aid they got was better from Trump than the aid they got from obama...Trump gave them weapons to kill Russians....obama gave them blankets and MREs.......
> 
> So again......this is a sham..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if person A paid B to kill A's wife, and B got caught before he committed the crime, A would be in the clear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So this is what you people are reduced to... making up fictional circumstances about things completely unrelated with your present FARCE?
> 
> This kind of insanity is why the democrat party is in for a major ASS KICKIN' at the ballot box next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No crime no foul. Right?
> 
> I bet Trumpybear was pissed when he realized his planned assault on Good ol' Joe not only failed, but also was going to get him impeached.  Ah the poor poor Double ** President.
Click to expand...

One, Biden isn't out of the woods yet for the CRIME he is on VIDEO of BRAGGING ABOUT, and two, the democrat IMPEACHMENT charade, IF after today's DEBACLE Pelosi doesn't pull the PLUG ON IT, will RUIN the democrat party. The American people see through the DEMOCRAT PROPAGANDA WING BULL SHIT, and they know Adam ScHITt is a CONGENITAL LIAR.

So go ahead, enjoy having your head up your BUTT, I couldn't care less. But this is NOT, working out for you CORRUPT demtards. This is BACK FIRING, AGAIN... and you're all too UNHINGED and/or STUPID to see it.


----------



## Nostra

edward37 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking a brief recess,,,,,but one question   Where are those who refused to honor subpoenas?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that be your only question?
> 
> Sound very much like a rear-guard action, and we understand why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many questions   I don't have time for all  The closing bell is coming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No closing bell needed. Dems have been KOed and no amount of spin is worth a rat's ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a KO but you have the wrong guy KOed  The noose is tighter around your crooks neck  What trump has done CAN'T become the new normal
Click to expand...


A complete disaster for Schifferbrains and the Dimwingers.

No thinking person would deny that.


----------



## bluzman61

Rustic said:


> No minds have been changed, another soap opera.... and still no Russian connection


Yep, ANOTHER nothing burger, with cheesy Dems trying to pin SOMETHING/ANYTHING on our duly elected president who has done a wonderful job since taking office.  They can't STAND that he's done as well as he's had.  He's accomplished SO much despite being attacked on a daily, sometimes hourly barrage by the sore-losing Dems.


----------



## Meathead

Billiejeens said:


> You are a fan of corruption?


Eddie was "With Her". Does that answer your question?


----------



## BlindBoo

All they have to defend poor old Trumpybear is that his plot to extort the Ukraine failed miserably

Jordan kept driving that point home.

The plot failed!  You can't impeach him because his plot failed, can you?  How dare you impeach that failure!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

g5000 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _'Republican Ohio Rep. Jim Jordan *ripped *House Democrats’ decision to bring in former Ambassador to Ukraine, Bill Taylor, as a star witness in their impeachment probe against President Donald Trump.'   _
> 
> *Jordan also RIPPED Taylor's testimony to shreds:*
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> “Ambassador, you weren’t on the call, were you? You didn’t listen in on President Trump and President Zelensky’s call?!"
> 
> *TAYLOR:*
> *'No'.*
> 
> 
> "Jordan also forced Taylor to acknowledge that he had *never even met **the president** or* (never) *talked with his current chief of staff, Mick Mulvaney*."
> 
> 
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> _“You’re their star witness. You’re their first witness. You’re the guy. You are the guy, based on, this based on, I mean, I’ve seen church prayer chains that are easier to understand than”_
> 
> Jordan was talking about the CHAIN OF HEARSAY from which Taylor ADMITTED he had formulated his OPINION of what he believed happened during the phone call between the President and Ukraine PM, a phone call he was forced to admit he was NOT part of and of which he had no 1st-hand account knowledge.
> 
> ....and, as Jordan questioned:
> _'...and yet YOU (Taylor) are Schiff's STAR 'witness'?  You didn't *WITNESS* anything...'_
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve Seen Church Prayer Chains That Are Easier To Understand’: Jim Jordan Eviscerates Impeachment Process
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The extortion took place over the course of weeks and months, long before the July 25 phone call, dipshit.  That's why trained chimps like Jordan keep directing your attention away from that fact.
Click to expand...


You mean Biden's extortion, right?


----------



## Billiejeens

Meathead said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a fan of corruption?
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie was "With Her". Does that answer your question?
Click to expand...



Yes


----------



## Siete

"no minds"

key words for RW idiots.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BlindBoo said:


> All they have to defend poor old Trumpybear is that his plot to extort the Ukraine failed miserably
> 
> Jordan kept driving that point home.
> 
> The plot failed!  You can't impeach him because his plot failed, can you?  How dare you impeach that failure!



Except for the fact there was no extortion.  When commies make up lies, that doesn't make it the truth.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

okfine said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> te floor every time Jordon digs into him. You know that deer in the headlights look. I think it's safe to say that Taylor is done in the Trump or any other state department.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor may be a career guy, so he might be safe from firing.  But he shouldn't be surprised if he is sent to a duty post at an outlying consulate in the Kingdom of Shithole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Undermining the foreign policy of the President, for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what Trump did for Putin? Stalled long enough for Putin to move his tanks before the Ukrainians had weapons to take them out. Eventually the funds were THEN released.
Click to expand...


What did Born in Kenya Obama do for the Ukrainians?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

CrusaderFrank said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _'Republican Ohio Rep. Jim Jordan *ripped *House Democrats’ decision to bring in former Ambassador to Ukraine, Bill Taylor, as a star witness in their impeachment probe against President Donald Trump.'   _
> 
> *Jordan also RIPPED Taylor's testimony to shreds:*
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> “Ambassador, you weren’t on the call, were you? You didn’t listen in on President Trump and President Zelensky’s call?!"
> 
> *TAYLOR:*
> *'No'.*
> 
> 
> "Jordan also forced Taylor to acknowledge that he had *never even met **the president** or* (never) *talked with his current chief of staff, Mick Mulvaney*."
> 
> 
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> _“You’re their star witness. You’re their first witness. You’re the guy. You are the guy, based on, this based on, I mean, I’ve seen church prayer chains that are easier to understand than”_
> 
> Jordan was talking about the CHAIN OF HEARSAY from which Taylor ADMITTED he had formulated his OPINION of what he believed happened during the phone call between the President and Ukraine PM, a phone call he was forced to admit he was NOT part of and of which he had no 1st-hand account knowledge.
> 
> ....and, as Jordan questioned:
> _'...and yet YOU (Taylor) are Schiff's STAR 'witness'?  You didn't *WITNESS* anything...'_
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve Seen Church Prayer Chains That Are Easier To Understand’: Jim Jordan Eviscerates Impeachment Process
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The extortion took place over the course of weeks and months, long before the July 25 phone call, dipshit.  That's why trained chimps like Jordan keep directing your attention away from that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean Biden's extortion, right?
Click to expand...


That's the thing here. They are accusing our guy of something he didn't do, but their guy did, and trying to impeach him on it.


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## CrusaderFrank

"I overheard a staffer, who may have worked at the White House, say that Trump wanted quid pro quo for Putin, er or something, let me reread what Schiff told me to say...."


----------



## protectionist

Tommy Tainant said:


> The outcome is irrelevant. He isn't on trial for withholding aid. He is on trial for linking aid to helping his personal political objectives.i


Trump is not on trial. There is no trial.  There are only pathetic Democrat House members who fear losing VOTES, next election, if they don't support an impeachment charade. So they show up pretending that they support it.  Ho hum.

After the Senate trash cans it, Trump's popularity will soar right before the election, but Democrats will have saved their House seats.  Ho hum.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Ray From Cleveland said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _'Republican Ohio Rep. Jim Jordan *ripped *House Democrats’ decision to bring in former Ambassador to Ukraine, Bill Taylor, as a star witness in their impeachment probe against President Donald Trump.'   _
> 
> *Jordan also RIPPED Taylor's testimony to shreds:*
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> “Ambassador, you weren’t on the call, were you? You didn’t listen in on President Trump and President Zelensky’s call?!"
> 
> *TAYLOR:*
> *'No'.*
> 
> 
> "Jordan also forced Taylor to acknowledge that he had *never even met **the president** or* (never) *talked with his current chief of staff, Mick Mulvaney*."
> 
> 
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> _“You’re their star witness. You’re their first witness. You’re the guy. You are the guy, based on, this based on, I mean, I’ve seen church prayer chains that are easier to understand than”_
> 
> Jordan was talking about the CHAIN OF HEARSAY from which Taylor ADMITTED he had formulated his OPINION of what he believed happened during the phone call between the President and Ukraine PM, a phone call he was forced to admit he was NOT part of and of which he had no 1st-hand account knowledge.
> 
> ....and, as Jordan questioned:
> _'...and yet YOU (Taylor) are Schiff's STAR 'witness'?  You didn't *WITNESS* anything...'_
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve Seen Church Prayer Chains That Are Easier To Understand’: Jim Jordan Eviscerates Impeachment Process
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The extortion took place over the course of weeks and months, long before the July 25 phone call, dipshit.  That's why trained chimps like Jordan keep directing your attention away from that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean Biden's extortion, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the thing here. They are accusing our guy of something he didn't do, but their guy did, and trying to impeach him on it.
Click to expand...


Impeach Trump for Biden's crimes


----------



## WEATHER53

Just like Hills was standing there waving her Russian paperwork while they witch hunted for Trumps; Biden is on video boasting of his corruption while the Dems desperately try to dig up on Trump.


----------



## g5000

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All they have to defend poor old Trumpybear is that his plot to extort the Ukraine failed miserably
> 
> Jordan kept driving that point home.
> 
> The plot failed!  You can't impeach him because his plot failed, can you?  How dare you impeach that failure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact there was no extortion.  When commies make up lies, that doesn't make it the truth.
Click to expand...

It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.

You are a waste of time.


----------



## MAGAman

CrusaderFrank said:


> WTF happened to Drudge???? Did he sell to Soiros?  I took it off my favorites


Drudge has always posted most news against sitting POTUS


----------



## protectionist

House Intelligence Committee Ranking Member Devin Nunes did not hold anything back and slammed Democrats for damaging the country. He also went after the media and again called on Hunter Biden to testify about allegations of corruption in Ukraine. 

Devin Nunes Devastates Schiff, Democrats With Fiery Opening Statement


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Remember when Born in Kenya Obama sold those Javelin AT missiles to the Ukraine?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

g5000 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All they have to defend poor old Trumpybear is that his plot to extort the Ukraine failed miserably
> 
> Jordan kept driving that point home.
> 
> The plot failed!  You can't impeach him because his plot failed, can you?  How dare you impeach that failure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact there was no extortion.  When commies make up lies, that doesn't make it the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
Click to expand...

OK so, tell me what is your views on a verified liar being chairman of the impeachment inquiry?


----------



## The Original Tree

bendog said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _'Republican Ohio Rep. Jim Jordan *ripped *House Democrats’ decision to bring in former Ambassador to Ukraine, Bill Taylor, as a star witness in their impeachment probe against President Donald Trump.'   _
> 
> *Jordan also RIPPED Taylor's testimony to shreds:*
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> “Ambassador, you weren’t on the call, were you? You didn’t listen in on President Trump and President Zelensky’s call?!"
> 
> *TAYLOR:*
> *'No'.*
> 
> 
> "Jordan also forced Taylor to acknowledge that he had *never even met **the president** or* (never) *talked with his current chief of staff, Mick Mulvaney*."
> 
> 
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> _“You’re their star witness. You’re their first witness. You’re the guy. You are the guy, based on, this based on, I mean, I’ve seen church prayer chains that are easier to understand than”_
> 
> Jordan was talking about the CHAIN OF HEARSAY from which Taylor ADMITTED he had formulated his OPINION of what he believed happened during the phone call between the President and Ukraine PM, a phone call he was forced to admit he was NOT part of and of which he had no 1st-hand account knowledge.
> 
> ....and, as Jordan questioned:
> _'...and yet YOU (Taylor) are Schiff's STAR 'witness'?  You didn't *WITNESS* anything...'_
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve Seen Church Prayer Chains That Are Easier To Understand’: Jim Jordan Eviscerates Impeachment Process
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow- Jim Jordan got Taylor to admit to what Taylor said in his opening statement two weeks ago?
> 
> That is devestating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Jordon keep his shirt on?
Click to expand...






*I heard Schiff is becoming desperate and is considering asking Eric "The Red" Ciaramella to actually testify.

Here is a clip of him in Schiff's Double Secret Meetings in The Basement of The House of Representatives.

*


----------



## CrusaderFrank

g5000 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All they have to defend poor old Trumpybear is that his plot to extort the Ukraine failed miserably
> 
> Jordan kept driving that point home.
> 
> The plot failed!  You can't impeach him because his plot failed, can you?  How dare you impeach that failure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact there was no extortion.  When commies make up lies, that doesn't make it the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
Click to expand...









^ Extortion


----------



## bigrebnc1775

CrusaderFrank said:


> Remember when Born in Kenya Obama sold those Javelin AT missiles to the Ukraine?


Never happened


----------



## toobfreak

RealDave said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do "witnesses" read their prepared testimony instead of answering questions?
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a trial.  Try to keep up.
Click to expand...

So far it is just one massive hearsay slander while the people in question are kept tied and gagged in another room without so much as the chance to defend themselves much less air their side!


----------



## Meathead

g5000 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All they have to defend poor old Trumpybear is that his plot to extort the Ukraine failed miserably
> 
> Jordan kept driving that point home.
> 
> The plot failed!  You can't impeach him because his plot failed, can you?  How dare you impeach that failure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact there was no extortion.  When commies make up lies, that doesn't make it the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
Click to expand...

When the Dems started praising the witness' service and going to abject conjecture, it was over. From now on it's just rear-guard action.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Nostra said:


> This pretty much nails it.
> 
> 
> Read the whole thing, Dimwingers.............it has a lot of words, so you may need to take some breaks......but read it and discover just how devoid of facts and evidence this impeachment farce is.
> 
> I predict a lot of Dimwinger crying and whining about the author, and nothing to debunk any of the facts he presents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gregg Jarrett: The Trump impeachment inquiry is already in big trouble. Here's who Democrats have to thank*
> 
> The clown show known as an "impeachment inquiry" is getting more comical and hapless by the day.
> 
> Consider the latest remark from the circus master himself, California Rep. Adam Schiff, (think Bozo, not Pennywise). The Democratic chairman of the House Intelligence Committee says he doesn’t want Republicans turning the impeachment proceedings into a “sham.” The hilarious irony is lost on no one. Schiff has already managed to accomplish it all on his own.
> 
> *At first, Schiff wanted the faux “whistleblower” who triggered the impeachment farce to testify. Then, suddenly, he didn’t. What changed? In the interim, evidence emerged that Schiff and/or his staff colluded with the “whistleblower” before the complaint was ever filed and then lied about it, earning Schiff “Four Pinocchios” from The Washington Post.
> 
> 
> 
> The chairman now wants to conceal his own role in engineering the pretext for impeachment and his subsequent deceit. This is why he has insisted that the “whistleblower” remain anonymous, despite no such right, guarantee, privilege, or entitlement written in the law, as I explained in an earlier column. Even though the undercover informant (reportedly working for the CIA) does not qualify for whistleblower status under the law as determined by the Department of Justice, any effort by Republicans to call him as a witness will be blocked by Schiff.*
> 
> But Schiff’s machinations are more malevolent than masking the key witness. Those he will call to testify are already on record dishing up prodigious plates of multiple hearsay and rank speculation. It is obvious from the released transcripts of the heretofore “super top-secret” inquisition that none of them have any firsthand knowledge of a “quid pro quo” allegedly demanded by President Trump.
> 
> *For example, Bill Taylor, the acting ambassador to Ukraine who will testify on Wednesday, told Schiff’s committee that it was his “understanding” there was a link between U.S. security assistance and an investigation of Joe and Hunter Biden. How did Taylor arrive at his opinion? He heard it through discussions with other diplomats, although there is no indication that any of these individuals had direct knowledge of anything. The chain of hearsay went something like this: the European Union Ambassador Gordon Sondland told National Security Council official Tim Morrison who, in turn, told Taylor that there was a purported "quid pro quo."
> 
> 
> 
> But wait. If Sondland was the original source, where did he get his information? He initially testified that in a brief phone conversation with Trump, the president explicitly told him, “I want nothing ... I want no quid pro quo.” Sondland added that he “never” thought there was a precondition on aid. Later, he revised his testimony to state, “I presumed that the aid suspension had become linked to the proposed anti-corruption statement.”
> 
> Ah, yes. He "presumed." Reliable witnesses do not assume or presume anything. If they do, it is nothing more than supposition that should be discarded like yesterday’s trash.
> 
> My favorite purveyor of assorted hearsay is another star witness for Schiff this Wednesday. Deputy Assistant Secretary of State George Kent testified that he “believed” there was a “quid pro quo” after speaking to Taylor who spoke to Morrison who heard it from Sondland who, as noted, “presumed” a precondition. This is conjecture built on triple hearsay. It is not evidence, it is junk. If this were a court of law, the presiding judge would instruct the jury to disregard such testimony and strike it from the record.
> *
> *The Democratic chairman of the House Intelligence Committee says he doesn’t want Republicans turning the impeachment proceedings into a “sham.” The hilarious irony is lost on no one. Adam Schiff has already managed to accomplish it all on his own. *
> 
> *Under cross-examination, these witnesses readily admitted they had no firsthand knowledge of the president’s intent during his telephone call with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky. They simply propagated and repeated rumors and innuendo in their diplomatic echo chamber. But that has not stopped Schiff from pretending that they are valued witnesses. With the chairman’s encouragement and guidance, they have offered their interpretations of the Trump-Zelensky conversation. It reminds me of Schiff’s own dramatic interpretation of the phone call, which was nothing more than an unconscionable fabrication designed to smear Trump.*
> 
> A transcript of the real conversation is the best evidence of what actually occurred. Indeed, it is the only relevant and material evidence. Nowhere is there a demand, condition, or pressure for a “quid pro quo” that made an investigation of the Bidens contingent on U.S. military assistance. This is corroborated by Zelensky who is on record stating that there was no blackmail involved and no pressure applied. “Nobody pushed me,” Zelensky said. “We had a great phone call,” he added. “It was normal.”
> 
> *The Ukrainian government has confirmed that it was unaware that U.S. aid had been temporarily suspended until almost five weeks after the call with Trump. As noted in my previous column, it is impossible for there to be a “quid pro quo” when the recipient of the “quid” is oblivious to the existence of the "quo."*
> 
> *In the court of public opinion, Schiff increasingly reveals himself to be the court jester playing the fool. He presides over an investigatory charade that is anathema to fundamental fairness and due process.
> 
> If the inquiry was equitable, both sides would be able to call their own witnesses. Yet, the House of Representatives passed its impeachment measure giving Schiff the right to veto GOP witnesses. He has already made it clear that he will do so, rejecting a request that the faux “whistleblower” testify. It is clear that other witnesses, including Schiff and/or his staff, will also be rejected.*
> 
> 
> 
> To his credit, Sen. Lindsey Graham, R-S.C., has made it clear that if the unidentified informant who precipitated the impeachment "witch hunt" is not allowed to testify in the House, “this thing is dead on arrival in the Senate.”
> 
> *In truth, it was DOA the moment Schiff was put in charge of this clown show.
> 
> Gregg Jarrett: The Trump impeachment inquiry is already in big trouble. Here's who Democrats have to thank*


That is quite a wall of Gish Gallop , Dude

Let me boil a few things down for you:

Yes, the witnesses who testified may not have first hand information but many people have been convicted on hearsay evidence.

The Trump (so called ) Administration has blocked those who do have first hand knowledge from appearing.

The information contained in the whistleblower complaint has been independently corroborated by the witnesses 

You asked what has changed from the time that Adam Schiff  wanted the whistleblower to appear and now. I will tell you. They have enough to nail the orange ogre without the whistleblower, who by the way, does qualify for that status. 

 The Republicans are showing their fear and desperation by trying to make it about Biden and whatever other horseshit that they can throw at the wall in the hope that something will stick.   There is more but you get the idea


----------



## skye

R-Jim Jordan has been  amazing, as always! absolutely amazing! so proud of him also!


----------



## toobfreak

jc456 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every question includes "What did you understand that to mean".
> 
> This clown has nothing but his opinion.  No facts.  Nothing.
> 
> What a debacle.
> 
> 
> 
> how do you think the ukraine's felt?
> 
> I can't tell you what they feel,
> 
> but tell us anyway.  too fking funny. folks can't make it up.
Click to expand...



The best part was when after spending all day talking about Ukraine this and Ukraine that, when someone pointed out that Ukraine themselves have stated that none of this is true and they were never pressured, the democrats reply was:  Don't listen to Ukraine!


----------



## The Original Tree

Polishprince said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _'Republican Ohio Rep. Jim Jordan *ripped *House Democrats’ decision to bring in former Ambassador to Ukraine, Bill Taylor, as a star witness in their impeachment probe against President Donald Trump.'   _
> 
> *Jordan also RIPPED Taylor's testimony to shreds:*
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> “Ambassador, you weren’t on the call, were you? You didn’t listen in on President Trump and President Zelensky’s call?!"
> 
> *TAYLOR:*
> *'No'.*
> 
> 
> "Jordan also forced Taylor to acknowledge that he had *never even met **the president** or* (never) *talked with his current chief of staff, Mick Mulvaney*."
> 
> 
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> _“You’re their star witness. You’re their first witness. You’re the guy. You are the guy, based on, this based on, I mean, I’ve seen church prayer chains that are easier to understand than”_
> 
> Jordan was talking about the CHAIN OF HEARSAY from which Taylor ADMITTED he had formulated his OPINION of what he believed happened during the phone call between the President and Ukraine PM, a phone call he was forced to admit he was NOT part of and of which he had no 1st-hand account knowledge.
> 
> ....and, as Jordan questioned:
> _'...and yet YOU (Taylor) are Schiff's STAR 'witness'?  You didn't *WITNESS* anything...'_
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve Seen Church Prayer Chains That Are Easier To Understand’: Jim Jordan Eviscerates Impeachment Process
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow- Jim Jordan got Taylor to admit to what Taylor said in his opening statement two weeks ago?
> 
> That is devestating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan was able to successfully emphasize the point that Taylor knew nothing and knew nobody and was just spewing his opinion about this.
> 
> So we can safely disregard everything he said previously.
Click to expand...

*That's the problem with Witch Hunt 2.0.  Schiff does not want anyone interviewed that was actually involved in the call.  Even the fake Whistle Blower- Spy Report is 2nd hand information.

Schiff even refused to allow The Republicans to call Volker to testify, nor did they allow Hunter Biden to explain why he was given millions by Burisma and why all his Ukrainian friends fled to Russia when an Anti-Corruption administration was elected to power.*


----------



## jc456

toobfreak said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every question includes "What did you understand that to mean".
> 
> This clown has nothing but his opinion.  No facts.  Nothing.
> 
> What a debacle.
> 
> 
> 
> how do you think the ukraine's felt?
> 
> I can't tell you what they feel,
> 
> but tell us anyway.  too fking funny. folks can't make it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The best part was when after spending all day talking about Ukraine this and Ukraine that, when someone pointed out that Ukraine themselves have stated that none of this is true and they were never pressured, the democrats reply was:  Don't listen to Ukraine!
Click to expand...


----------



## toobfreak

konradv said:


> When is a _quid pro quo_ not a _quid pro quo_?



When the other party involved Ukraine says it never happened.  You can't have a murder case without a dead body.


----------



## Polishprince

Meathead said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All they have to defend poor old Trumpybear is that his plot to extort the Ukraine failed miserably
> 
> Jordan kept driving that point home.
> 
> The plot failed!  You can't impeach him because his plot failed, can you?  How dare you impeach that failure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact there was no extortion.  When commies make up lies, that doesn't make it the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the Dems started praising the witness' service and going to abject conjecture, it was over. From now on it's just rear-guard action.
Click to expand...



Well, the D's are going to have to move to Plan C then.  Or is it Plan F?   K?  P?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Nostra said:


> This pretty much nails it.
> 
> 
> Read the whole thing, Dimwingers.............it has a lot of words, so you may need to take some breaks......but read it and discover just how devoid of facts and evidence this impeachment farce is.
> 
> I predict a lot of Dimwinger crying and whining about the author, and nothing to debunk any of the facts he presents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gregg Jarrett: The Trump impeachment inquiry is already in big trouble. Here's who Democrats have to thank*
> 
> The clown show known as an "impeachment inquiry" is getting more comical and hapless by the day.
> 
> Consider the latest remark from the circus master himself, California Rep. Adam Schiff, (think Bozo, not Pennywise). The Democratic chairman of the House Intelligence Committee says he doesn’t want Republicans turning the impeachment proceedings into a “sham.” The hilarious irony is lost on no one. Schiff has already managed to accomplish it all on his own.
> 
> *At first, Schiff wanted the faux “whistleblower” who triggered the impeachment farce to testify. Then, suddenly, he didn’t. What changed? In the interim, evidence emerged that Schiff and/or his staff colluded with the “whistleblower” before the complaint was ever filed and then lied about it, earning Schiff “Four Pinocchios” from The Washington Post.
> 
> 
> 
> The chairman now wants to conceal his own role in engineering the pretext for impeachment and his subsequent deceit. This is why he has insisted that the “whistleblower” remain anonymous, despite no such right, guarantee, privilege, or entitlement written in the law, as I explained in an earlier column. Even though the undercover informant (reportedly working for the CIA) does not qualify for whistleblower status under the law as determined by the Department of Justice, any effort by Republicans to call him as a witness will be blocked by Schiff.*
> 
> But Schiff’s machinations are more malevolent than masking the key witness. Those he will call to testify are already on record dishing up prodigious plates of multiple hearsay and rank speculation. It is obvious from the released transcripts of the heretofore “super top-secret” inquisition that none of them have any firsthand knowledge of a “quid pro quo” allegedly demanded by President Trump.
> 
> *For example, Bill Taylor, the acting ambassador to Ukraine who will testify on Wednesday, told Schiff’s committee that it was his “understanding” there was a link between U.S. security assistance and an investigation of Joe and Hunter Biden. How did Taylor arrive at his opinion? He heard it through discussions with other diplomats, although there is no indication that any of these individuals had direct knowledge of anything. The chain of hearsay went something like this: the European Union Ambassador Gordon Sondland told National Security Council official Tim Morrison who, in turn, told Taylor that there was a purported "quid pro quo."
> 
> 
> 
> But wait. If Sondland was the original source, where did he get his information? He initially testified that in a brief phone conversation with Trump, the president explicitly told him, “I want nothing ... I want no quid pro quo.” Sondland added that he “never” thought there was a precondition on aid. Later, he revised his testimony to state, “I presumed that the aid suspension had become linked to the proposed anti-corruption statement.”
> 
> Ah, yes. He "presumed." Reliable witnesses do not assume or presume anything. If they do, it is nothing more than supposition that should be discarded like yesterday’s trash.
> 
> My favorite purveyor of assorted hearsay is another star witness for Schiff this Wednesday. Deputy Assistant Secretary of State George Kent testified that he “believed” there was a “quid pro quo” after speaking to Taylor who spoke to Morrison who heard it from Sondland who, as noted, “presumed” a precondition. This is conjecture built on triple hearsay. It is not evidence, it is junk. If this were a court of law, the presiding judge would instruct the jury to disregard such testimony and strike it from the record.
> *
> *The Democratic chairman of the House Intelligence Committee says he doesn’t want Republicans turning the impeachment proceedings into a “sham.” The hilarious irony is lost on no one. Adam Schiff has already managed to accomplish it all on his own. *
> 
> *Under cross-examination, these witnesses readily admitted they had no firsthand knowledge of the president’s intent during his telephone call with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky. They simply propagated and repeated rumors and innuendo in their diplomatic echo chamber. But that has not stopped Schiff from pretending that they are valued witnesses. With the chairman’s encouragement and guidance, they have offered their interpretations of the Trump-Zelensky conversation. It reminds me of Schiff’s own dramatic interpretation of the phone call, which was nothing more than an unconscionable fabrication designed to smear Trump.*
> 
> A transcript of the real conversation is the best evidence of what actually occurred. Indeed, it is the only relevant and material evidence. Nowhere is there a demand, condition, or pressure for a “quid pro quo” that made an investigation of the Bidens contingent on U.S. military assistance. This is corroborated by Zelensky who is on record stating that there was no blackmail involved and no pressure applied. “Nobody pushed me,” Zelensky said. “We had a great phone call,” he added. “It was normal.”
> 
> *The Ukrainian government has confirmed that it was unaware that U.S. aid had been temporarily suspended until almost five weeks after the call with Trump. As noted in my previous column, it is impossible for there to be a “quid pro quo” when the recipient of the “quid” is oblivious to the existence of the "quo."*
> 
> *In the court of public opinion, Schiff increasingly reveals himself to be the court jester playing the fool. He presides over an investigatory charade that is anathema to fundamental fairness and due process.
> 
> If the inquiry was equitable, both sides would be able to call their own witnesses. Yet, the House of Representatives passed its impeachment measure giving Schiff the right to veto GOP witnesses. He has already made it clear that he will do so, rejecting a request that the faux “whistleblower” testify. It is clear that other witnesses, including Schiff and/or his staff, will also be rejected.*
> 
> 
> 
> To his credit, Sen. Lindsey Graham, R-S.C., has made it clear that if the unidentified informant who precipitated the impeachment "witch hunt" is not allowed to testify in the House, “this thing is dead on arrival in the Senate.”
> 
> *In truth, it was DOA the moment Schiff was put in charge of this clown show.
> 
> Gregg Jarrett: The Trump impeachment inquiry is already in big trouble. Here's who Democrats have to thank*



Democrats think today has successfully laid the groundwork for their impeachment case



> Democrats think today has successfully laid the groundwork for their impeachment case
> 
> House Democrats believe that the testimony of Bill Taylor and George Kent today has been successful in laying the groundwork of their impeachment inquiry, setting the stage for the full timeline of events of how the aid and a meeting were withheld while the President sought investigations into his rivals.
> 
> The witnesses may not have direct knowledge of Trump’s thinking — as Republicans have pointed out — but they have plenty of firsthand knowledge about the events that occurred in the past few months that tie back to Trump’s demands.


----------



## BlindBoo

007 said:


> Biden isn't out of the woods yet for the CRIME he is on VIDEO of BRAGGING ABOUT



When do the investigations start?


----------



## WEATHER53

toobfreak said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every question includes "What did you understand that to mean".
> 
> This clown has nothing but his opinion.  No facts.  Nothing.
> 
> What a debacle.
> 
> 
> 
> how do you think the ukraine's felt?
> 
> I can't tell you what they feel,
> 
> but tell us anyway.  too fking funny. folks can't make it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The best part was when after spending all day talking about Ukraine this and Ukraine that, when someone pointed out that Ukraine themselves have stated that none of this is true and they were never pressured, the democrats reply was:  Don't listen to Ukraine!
Click to expand...

Dont listen to Ukraine nor its President
Do listen to the invisible man who heard some unidentified people say some unknown things.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

There's been no adult leadership in the democrat Party since BJ Clinton. They've now morphed into full Stalinists - it won't end well for them


----------



## jc456

WEATHER53 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every question includes "What did you understand that to mean".
> 
> This clown has nothing but his opinion.  No facts.  Nothing.
> 
> What a debacle.
> 
> 
> 
> how do you think the ukraine's felt?
> 
> I can't tell you what they feel,
> 
> but tell us anyway.  too fking funny. folks can't make it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The best part was when after spending all day talking about Ukraine this and Ukraine that, when someone pointed out that Ukraine themselves have stated that none of this is true and they were never pressured, the democrats reply was:  Don't listen to Ukraine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont listen to Ukraine nor its President
> Do listen to the invisible man who heard some unidentified people say some unknown things.
Click to expand...

because I'm a demofk.


----------



## jc456

BlindBoo said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden isn't out of the woods yet for the CRIME he is on VIDEO of BRAGGING ABOUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When do the investigations start?
Click to expand...

time will tell.  are you sure they won't? BTW, no one is saying it's a crime, we're saying that he took money through his son.  Now is that illegal?  that's what an investigation would tell us.  are you denying his son took money from the Ukraine company?

so you care that the president trump didn't take money and should be impeached and joe did take money and that's ok?  wow.

Folks, hypocrisy at it's finest.  thanks blindfk


----------



## depotoo

Siete said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No minds have been changed, another soap opera.... and still no Russian connection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is there to change?  It is all HEARSAY testimony and all being co-opted by the House.  Another worthless shell game by the limpdicked democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HUH ?
> 
> hundreds of pages of testimony have been corroborated.
> 
> The Whistleblower Complaint Has Largely Been Corroborated. Here's How.
> 
> 
> 
> nice try though.
Click to expand...

no


----------



## OKTexas

IM2 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Witnesses who didn't actually witness anything themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they did. But this is just the beginning.
> 
> Tell me, "Who witnessed Ukraine trying to influence the 2016 election?"
> 
> Putin?
Click to expand...



A Ukraine court said individuals in Ukraine put out bogus information to assist the bitch. Of course all the Americans involved won't be called because they're commiecrats. One woman, I don't recall her name, who was a DNC contractor, was the point person and had meetings at the Ukraine embassy in DC.

.


----------



## The Original Tree

g5000 said:


> Yes, willfully blind monkeys.  Don't watch the hearings.  Just listen to your propagandists and parrot what you are told to parrot.  For God's sake don't watch the hearings and think for yourselves!


*So I am hearing these hearings are quite hilarious and are looking like another embarrassing slap in the face to the leaders of COUP 2.0

The only thing that would make this worth watching is if they allowed The Fake Whistle Blower to be interviewed.






Here is a clip of him in Schiff's secret underground bunker meetings.*

*
*


----------



## RDD_1210

The question of whether or not Trump is guilty isn't up for debate anymore. He's clearly guilty. 

The question is if Republicans care.


----------



## BluesLegend

Corrupt Dem's decide to investigation corruption


----------



## jc456

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> This pretty much nails it.
> 
> 
> Read the whole thing, Dimwingers.............it has a lot of words, so you may need to take some breaks......but read it and discover just how devoid of facts and evidence this impeachment farce is.
> 
> I predict a lot of Dimwinger crying and whining about the author, and nothing to debunk any of the facts he presents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gregg Jarrett: The Trump impeachment inquiry is already in big trouble. Here's who Democrats have to thank*
> 
> The clown show known as an "impeachment inquiry" is getting more comical and hapless by the day.
> 
> Consider the latest remark from the circus master himself, California Rep. Adam Schiff, (think Bozo, not Pennywise). The Democratic chairman of the House Intelligence Committee says he doesn’t want Republicans turning the impeachment proceedings into a “sham.” The hilarious irony is lost on no one. Schiff has already managed to accomplish it all on his own.
> 
> *At first, Schiff wanted the faux “whistleblower” who triggered the impeachment farce to testify. Then, suddenly, he didn’t. What changed? In the interim, evidence emerged that Schiff and/or his staff colluded with the “whistleblower” before the complaint was ever filed and then lied about it, earning Schiff “Four Pinocchios” from The Washington Post.
> 
> 
> 
> The chairman now wants to conceal his own role in engineering the pretext for impeachment and his subsequent deceit. This is why he has insisted that the “whistleblower” remain anonymous, despite no such right, guarantee, privilege, or entitlement written in the law, as I explained in an earlier column. Even though the undercover informant (reportedly working for the CIA) does not qualify for whistleblower status under the law as determined by the Department of Justice, any effort by Republicans to call him as a witness will be blocked by Schiff.*
> 
> But Schiff’s machinations are more malevolent than masking the key witness. Those he will call to testify are already on record dishing up prodigious plates of multiple hearsay and rank speculation. It is obvious from the released transcripts of the heretofore “super top-secret” inquisition that none of them have any firsthand knowledge of a “quid pro quo” allegedly demanded by President Trump.
> 
> *For example, Bill Taylor, the acting ambassador to Ukraine who will testify on Wednesday, told Schiff’s committee that it was his “understanding” there was a link between U.S. security assistance and an investigation of Joe and Hunter Biden. How did Taylor arrive at his opinion? He heard it through discussions with other diplomats, although there is no indication that any of these individuals had direct knowledge of anything. The chain of hearsay went something like this: the European Union Ambassador Gordon Sondland told National Security Council official Tim Morrison who, in turn, told Taylor that there was a purported "quid pro quo."
> 
> 
> 
> But wait. If Sondland was the original source, where did he get his information? He initially testified that in a brief phone conversation with Trump, the president explicitly told him, “I want nothing ... I want no quid pro quo.” Sondland added that he “never” thought there was a precondition on aid. Later, he revised his testimony to state, “I presumed that the aid suspension had become linked to the proposed anti-corruption statement.”
> 
> Ah, yes. He "presumed." Reliable witnesses do not assume or presume anything. If they do, it is nothing more than supposition that should be discarded like yesterday’s trash.
> 
> My favorite purveyor of assorted hearsay is another star witness for Schiff this Wednesday. Deputy Assistant Secretary of State George Kent testified that he “believed” there was a “quid pro quo” after speaking to Taylor who spoke to Morrison who heard it from Sondland who, as noted, “presumed” a precondition. This is conjecture built on triple hearsay. It is not evidence, it is junk. If this were a court of law, the presiding judge would instruct the jury to disregard such testimony and strike it from the record.
> *
> *The Democratic chairman of the House Intelligence Committee says he doesn’t want Republicans turning the impeachment proceedings into a “sham.” The hilarious irony is lost on no one. Adam Schiff has already managed to accomplish it all on his own. *
> 
> *Under cross-examination, these witnesses readily admitted they had no firsthand knowledge of the president’s intent during his telephone call with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky. They simply propagated and repeated rumors and innuendo in their diplomatic echo chamber. But that has not stopped Schiff from pretending that they are valued witnesses. With the chairman’s encouragement and guidance, they have offered their interpretations of the Trump-Zelensky conversation. It reminds me of Schiff’s own dramatic interpretation of the phone call, which was nothing more than an unconscionable fabrication designed to smear Trump.*
> 
> A transcript of the real conversation is the best evidence of what actually occurred. Indeed, it is the only relevant and material evidence. Nowhere is there a demand, condition, or pressure for a “quid pro quo” that made an investigation of the Bidens contingent on U.S. military assistance. This is corroborated by Zelensky who is on record stating that there was no blackmail involved and no pressure applied. “Nobody pushed me,” Zelensky said. “We had a great phone call,” he added. “It was normal.”
> 
> *The Ukrainian government has confirmed that it was unaware that U.S. aid had been temporarily suspended until almost five weeks after the call with Trump. As noted in my previous column, it is impossible for there to be a “quid pro quo” when the recipient of the “quid” is oblivious to the existence of the "quo."*
> 
> *In the court of public opinion, Schiff increasingly reveals himself to be the court jester playing the fool. He presides over an investigatory charade that is anathema to fundamental fairness and due process.
> 
> If the inquiry was equitable, both sides would be able to call their own witnesses. Yet, the House of Representatives passed its impeachment measure giving Schiff the right to veto GOP witnesses. He has already made it clear that he will do so, rejecting a request that the faux “whistleblower” testify. It is clear that other witnesses, including Schiff and/or his staff, will also be rejected.*
> 
> 
> 
> To his credit, Sen. Lindsey Graham, R-S.C., has made it clear that if the unidentified informant who precipitated the impeachment "witch hunt" is not allowed to testify in the House, “this thing is dead on arrival in the Senate.”
> 
> *In truth, it was DOA the moment Schiff was put in charge of this clown show.
> 
> Gregg Jarrett: The Trump impeachment inquiry is already in big trouble. Here's who Democrats have to thank*
> 
> 
> 
> That is quite a wall of Gish Gallop , Dude
> 
> Let me boil a few things down for you:
> 
> Yes, the witnesses who testified may not have first hand information but many people have been convicted on hearsay evidence.
> 
> The Trump (so called ) Administration has blocked those who do have first hand knowledge from appearing.
> 
> The information contained in the whistleblower complaint has been independently corroborated by the witnesses
> 
> You asked what has changed from the time that Adam Schiff  wanted the whistleblower to appear and now. I will tell you. They have enough to nail the orange ogre without the whistleblower, who by the way, does qualify for that status.
> 
> The Republicans are showing their fear and desperation by trying to make it about Biden and whatever other horseshit that they can throw at the wall in the hope that something will stick.   There is more but you get the idea
Click to expand...

who has been convicted on hearsay that wasn't from a priest?


----------



## Oddball

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> That is quite a wall of Gish Gallop , Dude
> 
> Let me boil a few things down for you:
> 
> Yes, the witnesses who testified may not have first hand information but many people have been convicted on hearsay evidence.
> 
> The Trump (so called ) Administration has blocked those who do have first hand knowledge from appearing.
> 
> The information contained in the whistleblower complaint has been independently corroborated by the witnesses
> 
> You asked what has changed from the time that Adam Schiff  wanted the whistleblower to appear and now. I will tell you. They have enough to nail the orange ogre without the whistleblower, who by the way, does qualify for that status.
> 
> The Republicans are showing their fear and desperation by trying to make it about Biden and whatever other horseshit that they can throw at the wall in the hope that something will stick.   There is more but you get the idea


----------



## JoeMoma

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Democrats: We killed it
> 
> Republicans: We killed it
> 
> 
> People: Thanks for wasting our time.


If "the people" think it is a waste of their time, that's a win for the republicans.


----------



## toobfreak

iceberg said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Trumptards are getting nervous.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What color is the sky in your world of total delusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are the same morons who said for three years that Mueller was going to send an impeachment referral to Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then these same morons say mueller didn't exonerate trump. maybe not, but he damn sure didn't indict him either.
Click to expand...



How can Mueller exonerate anyone?  Exonerate is not even in the legal lexicon of a prosecutor.  Just one more democratic sham perped upon the ignorance of their base.


----------



## bluzman61

RDD_1210 said:


> The question of whether or not Trump is guilty isn't up for debate anymore. He's clearly guilty.
> 
> The question is if Republicans care.


Any YOU'RE clearly a brainwashed moron.  You're welcome.


----------



## g5000

The Original Tree said:


> *So I am hearing...
> *



See?  You just parrot what you are told to parrot. You cannot observe and think for yourself.


Sad.


----------



## task0778

"After the Senate trash cans it, Trump's popularity will soar right before the election, but Democrats will have saved their House seats. Ho hum."

If the House votes to impeach Trump, I believe a significant number of Dems from red and purple states are going to lose their seats in the House.  Even if they don't hold that vote at all, I think they'll lose the House anyway, many of them were elected on promises to do stuff which they have not done.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## The Purge

The Ukraine military aid bill states that aid would be sent no later than Sept.30, Trump sent the aid on Sept.11, and there was NO INVESTIGATION of Biden by Ukraine as was alleged to a reason for the impeachment!

This legal deadline was taken care of 20 days before the deadline of the bill for military aid

Source, Kevin McCullough radio AM970 THE ANSWER


----------



## BluesLegend

Schiff is a punk.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

I didn't get to watch the kangaroo court that much but when I did I noticed something lacking as with other Congressional proceedings would never allow. The spectator's Decorum. Moments when you could hear others laughing in the gallery. Not once did Schiff make any warnings.


----------



## The Original Tree

Lesh said:


> Trumpers may not be watching but the rest of America will be


*Doubtful.  Nobody has time for that bullshit.  2nd hand, gossip and someone's opinion who does not have the authority to set and direct foreign policy initiatives does not interest anyone.*


----------



## Jitss617

LINDSAY NEEDS TO MOVE NOW! 

undermining a president! Start the investigation NOW!


----------



## toobfreak

JoeMoma said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats: We killed it
> 
> Republicans: We killed it
> 
> 
> People: Thanks for wasting our time.
> 
> 
> 
> If "the people" think it is a wast of their time, that's a win for the republicans.
Click to expand...


How many average people do the Dims really think sat around to listen to some idiot wax on about the history of Ukraine in global politics for an hour / hour and half before even mentioning Giuliani or Trump and then, only by hearsay, opinion and supposition to say that the PRESIDENT'S FOREIGN POLICY DID NOT FIT HIS?!


----------



## WEATHER53

When the Senate throws this trash out upon arrival, will Shits and the libbies launch impeachment investigations?


----------



## g5000

protectionist said:


> House Intelligence Committee Ranking Member Devin Nunes did not hold anything back and slammed Democrats for damaging the country. He also went after the media and again called on Hunter Biden to testify about allegations of corruption in Ukraine.
> 
> Devin Nunes Devastates Schiff, Democrats With Fiery Opening Statement


Actually, Nunes acted like the Trump bitch that he is.

I found it funny that he whined about leaks when he was the one running to the White House leaking confidential information to Trump.

A Brief Timeline of Devin Nunes' Odd White House Ties

Nunes couldn't smack down a ham sandwich.


----------



## The Purge

Somebody wake up Barr. What Schiff, Pelosi, and the Deep State are doing is not only a coup, it is criminal.


















U.S. Code § 2384. Seditious conspiracy


----------



## BluesLegend

Do you think facts matter to Dem's?


----------



## 007

BlindBoo said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden isn't out of the woods yet for the CRIME he is on VIDEO of BRAGGING ABOUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When do the investigations start?
Click to expand...

How do we know it's not being looked into already?


----------



## The Original Tree

g5000 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So I am hearing...
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See?  You just parrot what you are told to parrot. You cannot observe and think for yourself.
> 
> 
> Sad.
Click to expand...

*Isn't that what all of Schitt's "Witnesses" said?

I heard from some guy who heard from some guy.......

Gossip, innuendo, opinion are hard to sell when you want America to participate in COUP 2.0.

Read the transcript.  It's more interesting and factual.

I write my own material while you make Putin Pudding to your dead Daddy Al Baghdadi.

That's why I have such a high poster rating.

Cuz I rock, and you suck.
*


----------



## edward37

Meathead said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking a brief recess,,,,,but one question   Where are those who refused to honor subpoenas?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that be your only question?
> 
> Sound very much like a rear-guard action, and we understand why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many questions   I don't have time for all  The closing bell is coming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No closing bell needed. Dems have been KOed and no amount of spin is worth a rat's ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a KO but you have the wrong guy KOed  The noose is tighter around your crooks neck  What trump has done CAN'T become the new normal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously Eddie? You honestly didn't get what happened.
> 
> Millions of people watched that and decided.
Click to expand...

Meat I watched   and never saw one of your cowards say nobody is above the law  and trump wasn't interested in getting Biden investigated . He was interested in corruption  Can you mention one time this pos in our WH has been interested in corruption any where else?


----------



## BluesLegend

Its just a smear campaign, typical of Dem's and the lying media.


----------



## Siete

The Original Tree said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpers may not be watching but the rest of America will be
> 
> 
> 
> *Doubtful.  Nobody has time for that bullshit.  2nd hand, gossip and someone's opinion who does not have the authority to set and direct foreign policy initiatives does not interest anyone.*
Click to expand...


TELL THAT TO THE HOUSE U IDIOT.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## g5000

The Purge said:


> The Ukraine military aid bill states that aid would be sent no later than Sept.30, Trump sent the aid on Sept.11, and there was NO INVESTIGATION of Biden by Ukraine as was alleged to a reason for the impeachment!
> 
> This legal deadline was taken care of 20 days before the deadline of the bill for military aid
> 
> Source, Kevin McCullough radio AM970 THE ANSWER


Actually, Trump did hold up military aid to Ukraine.  He eventually had to release it because the end of the fiscal year was approaching.

Trump also held up, and continues to hold up, a White House visit by Zelensky.

You really need to stop listening to the people filling your cup with piss.


----------



## protectionist

g5000 said:


> Actually, Nunes acted like the Trump bitch that he is.
> 
> I found it funny that he whined about leaks when he was the one running to the White House leaking confidential information to Trump.
> 
> A Brief Timeline of Devin Nunes' Odd White House Ties
> 
> Nunes couldn't smack down a ham sandwich.


He smacked the ridiculous Democrats down, and YOU KNOW IT....., actually.


----------



## 007

toobfreak said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats: We killed it
> 
> Republicans: We killed it
> 
> 
> People: Thanks for wasting our time.
> 
> 
> 
> If "the people" think it is a wast of their time, that's a win for the republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many average people do the Dims really think sat around to listen to some idiot wax on about the history of Ukraine in global politics for an hour / hour and half before even mentioning Giuliani or Trump and then, only by hearsay, opinion and supposition to say that the PRESIDENT'S FOREIGN POLICY DID NOT FIT HIS?!
Click to expand...

EXACTLY... this today was a complete SNOOZE FEST, and I guarantee, VERY few people watched it. But there was no GOTCHA, there was no new HEAD LINE, there wasn't ANYTHING, and the demtrash were banking on this being the BIG DAY, THIS WAS IT, this was their two STAR WITNESSES... we were supposed to see OVERWHELMING, something... but no, we saw NOTHING.

It's BACK FIRING, and if Nancy has a BRAIN CELL LEFT, she's going to be PULLING THE PLUG on ScHITf like FRIDAY.


----------



## edward37

you do realize you republicans are all cowards and traitors for standing up to this lying sack of shit trump?


----------



## WTH_Progs?

Dems really fucked this up.  Pay attention progressives, these are the Democrats you've supported.


----------



## Jitss617

g5000 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ukraine military aid bill states that aid would be sent no later than Sept.30, Trump sent the aid on Sept.11, and there was NO INVESTIGATION of Biden by Ukraine as was alleged to a reason for the impeachment!
> 
> This legal deadline was taken care of 20 days before the deadline of the bill for military aid
> 
> Source, Kevin McCullough radio AM970 THE ANSWER
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Trump did hold up military aid to Ukraine.  He eventually had to release it because the end of the fiscal year was approaching.
> 
> Trump also held up, and continues to hold up, a White House visit by Zelensky.
> 
> You really need to stop listening to the people filling your cup with piss.
Click to expand...

He’s holding up a meeting? Lol how so?? Haha


----------



## WTH_Progs?

edward37 said:


> you do realize you republicans are all cowards and traitors for standing up to this lying sack of shit trump?



Edward is angry and desperate for a sense of validity.


----------



## Meathead

edward37 said:


> you do realize you republicans are all cowards and traitors for standing up to this lying sack of shit trump?


Wear an extra adult diaper tonight. You may need it.


----------



## Rambunctious

Stupid is as stupid does....Just another Wellstone memorial show...


----------



## BlindBoo

jc456 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden isn't out of the woods yet for the CRIME he is on VIDEO of BRAGGING ABOUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When do the investigations start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> time will tell.  are you sure they won't? BTW, no one is saying it's a crime, we're saying that he took money through his son.  Now is that illegal?  that's what an investigation would tell us.  are you denying his son took money from the Ukraine company?
> 
> so you care that the president trump didn't take money and should be impeached and joe did take money and that's ok?  wow.
> 
> Folks, hypocrisy at it's finest.  thanks blindfk
Click to expand...


Yes I am absolutely 100% sure that whatever crime you or anyone thinks Good Ol'Joe committed on that video 007 is talking about, the investigation will be starting on the second Tuesday of next week.


----------



## The Original Tree

Siete said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpers may not be watching but the rest of America will be
> 
> 
> 
> *Doubtful.  Nobody has time for that bullshit.  2nd hand, gossip and someone's opinion who does not have the authority to set and direct foreign policy initiatives does not interest anyone.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TELL THAT TO THE HOUSE U IDIOT.
Click to expand...

*COUP ship 2.0 has already failed....err sailed.

You missed the boat.*

*The Love Boat was more entertaining.*




*
And no one is watching your theatrical production.

It's bad acting, with an even worse script.*


----------



## okfine

Nostra said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> te floor every time Jordon digs into him. You know that deer in the headlights look. I think it's safe to say that Taylor is done in the Trump or any other state department.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor may be a career guy, so he might be safe from firing.  But he shouldn't be surprised if he is sent to a duty post at an outlying consulate in the Kingdom of Shithole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Undermining the foreign policy of the President, for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what Trump did for Putin? Stalled long enough for Putin to move his tanks before the Ukrainians had weapons to take them out. Eventually the funds were THEN released.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, sure.  Love all the evidence you brought.
Click to expand...

The Javelin was designed to take out tanks. The Ukrainians want them, but Putin can't afford more tanks. You a f'n Russian?


----------



## protectionist

RDD_1210 said:


> The question of whether or not Trump is guilty isn't up for debate anymore. He's clearly guilty.
> 
> The question is if Republicans care.


So you actually believe this is an impeachment trial ?


----------



## BlindBoo

007 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden isn't out of the woods yet for the CRIME he is on VIDEO of BRAGGING ABOUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When do the investigations start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do we know it's not being looked into already?
Click to expand...


If it is, I'd bet Trumpybear doesn't know about it!


----------



## jc456

BlindBoo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden isn't out of the woods yet for the CRIME he is on VIDEO of BRAGGING ABOUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When do the investigations start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> time will tell.  are you sure they won't? BTW, no one is saying it's a crime, we're saying that he took money through his son.  Now is that illegal?  that's what an investigation would tell us.  are you denying his son took money from the Ukraine company?
> 
> so you care that the president trump didn't take money and should be impeached and joe did take money and that's ok?  wow.
> 
> Folks, hypocrisy at it's finest.  thanks blindfk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I am absolutely 100% sure that whatever crime you or anyone thinks Good Ol'Joe committed on that video 007 is talking about, will be starting on the second Tuesday of next week.
Click to expand...

I see you do think of yourself as a hypocrite


----------



## The Original Tree

Rustic said:


> No minds have been changed, another soap opera.... and still no Russian connection


*Everyone knew this was going to be a bigger bomb than the failed Mueller Report and COUP 1.0.

When is Eric Ciaramella going to testify?  I might be willing to watch him get skewered on live TV.




Eric The Red*


----------



## okfine

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All they have to defend poor old Trumpybear is that his plot to extort the Ukraine failed miserably
> 
> Jordan kept driving that point home.
> 
> The plot failed!  You can't impeach him because his plot failed, can you?  How dare you impeach that failure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact there was no extortion.  When commies make up lies, that doesn't make it the truth.
Click to expand...

Hey Ray, your truck still up on blocks?


----------



## jc456

BlindBoo said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden isn't out of the woods yet for the CRIME he is on VIDEO of BRAGGING ABOUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When do the investigations start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do we know it's not being looked into already?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it is, I'd bet Trumpybear doesn't know about it!
Click to expand...

well we know you aren't.  I am.  but that's just me.


----------



## 007

BlindBoo said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden isn't out of the woods yet for the CRIME he is on VIDEO of BRAGGING ABOUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When do the investigations start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do we know it's not being looked into already?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it is, I'd bet Trumpybear doesn't know about it!
Click to expand...

What difference would it make?

None.

Fact of the matter remains, Biden is ON VIDEO, THREATENING Ukraine to FIRE the prosecutor INVESTIGATING HIS SON, or they wouldn't get a billion dollars, and THAT, is QUID PRO QUO, and no matter how many times you people deny it, now matter how bad you try to ignore it, it IS, QUID PRO QUO.

Will Biden ever be brought to justice? I have no idea. He's a democrat, and usually democrats walk off SCOTT FREE, even after BLATANT law breaking, even when it's an OPEN AND SHUT CASE against them... they walk.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

g5000 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ukraine military aid bill states that aid would be sent no later than Sept.30, Trump sent the aid on Sept.11, and there was NO INVESTIGATION of Biden by Ukraine as was alleged to a reason for the impeachment!
> 
> This legal deadline was taken care of 20 days before the deadline of the bill for military aid
> 
> Source, Kevin McCullough radio AM970 THE ANSWER
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Trump did hold up military aid to Ukraine.  He eventually had to release it because the end of the fiscal year was approaching.
> 
> Trump also held up, and continues to hold up, a White House visit by Zelensky.
> 
> You really need to stop listening to the people filling your cup with piss.
Click to expand...


Please stop reminding us of your wee wee fetish.  It adds nothing to the conversation


----------



## edward37

Meathead said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize you republicans are all cowards and traitors for standing up to this lying sack of shit trump?
> 
> 
> 
> Wear an extra adult diaper tonight. You may need it.
Click to expand...

Must you always go for that type of BS  ?? I was born and raised in Brooklyn and went to the meanest HS in NY and I could give comebacks far better than yours if I chose So don't give me your wimp your diaper BS


----------



## g5000

During the July 25 phone call, President Zelensky was unaware Trump had put a freeze on the military aid a few days prior to that phone call.  That's why Zelensky began thanking Trump for sending the aid. 

Zelensky's main focus during the call, with the misunderstanding the aid was on the way, was a White House visit.  That was his second need.  He needed aid to negotiate from a position of greater strength with Russia, and he needed a White House photo op to show the world he had strong US backing.

As soon as Zelensky began thanking Trump for the Javelins, Trump said, "I would like you to do us a favor though..."

Trump held up the aid, unbeknownst to Zelensky, and as soon as the aid was mentioned, Trump immediately coupled it to the Bidens and Crowdstrike.

Prior to the phone call, there were several back channel communications between Trump, Giuliani, and Sondland and the Ukrainians about a quid pro quo for the White House get together.

Trump had to eventually release the military aid because the fiscal  year was ending.

But he has yet to grant Zelensky the White House visit.


----------



## jc456

The Purge said:


> The Ukraine military aid bill states that aid would be sent no later than Sept.30, Trump sent the aid on Sept.11, and there was NO INVESTIGATION of Biden by Ukraine as was alleged to a reason for the impeachment!
> 
> This legal deadline was taken care of 20 days before the deadline of the bill for military aid
> 
> Source, Kevin McCullough radio AM970 THE ANSWER


I don't recall seeing funds discussed on the call.


----------



## IM2

OKTexas said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Witnesses who didn't actually witness anything themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they did. But this is just the beginning.
> 
> Tell me, "Who witnessed Ukraine trying to influence the 2016 election?"
> 
> Putin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A Ukraine court said individuals in Ukraine put out bogus information to assist the bitch. Of course all the Americans involved won't be called because they're commiecrats. One woman, I don't recall her name, who was a DNC contractor, was the point person and had meetings at the Ukraine embassy in DC.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Bullshit.


----------



## The Original Tree

Siete said:


> no link
> 
> THREAD CLOSED,


*Desperate Much?

When is Eric Ciaramella going to join the clown show?



*


----------



## Oddball




----------



## g5000

protectionist said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Nunes acted like the Trump bitch that he is.
> 
> I found it funny that he whined about leaks when he was the one running to the White House leaking confidential information to Trump.
> 
> A Brief Timeline of Devin Nunes' Odd White House Ties
> 
> Nunes couldn't smack down a ham sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> He smacked the ridiculous Democrats down, and YOU KNOW IT....., actually.
Click to expand...

I'm sure that's what your propagandists have told you to parrot.  No doubt.


----------



## BlindBoo

007 said:


> What difference would it make?
> 
> None



Now you're just kidding yourself.


----------



## IM2

CrusaderFrank said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All they have to defend poor old Trumpybear is that his plot to extort the Ukraine failed miserably
> 
> Jordan kept driving that point home.
> 
> The plot failed!  You can't impeach him because his plot failed, can you?  How dare you impeach that failure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact there was no extortion.  When commies make up lies, that doesn't make it the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Extortion
Click to expand...

Not even close. So how long do you republicans plan on being disingenuous?


----------



## BluesLegend

RDD_1210 said:


> The question of whether or not Trump is guilty isn't up for debate anymore. He's clearly guilty.
> 
> The question is if Republicans care.



We don't believe one word out of the lying filthy mouths of Dems. Dems can rot in hell.


----------



## edward37

edward37 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking a brief recess,,,,,but one question   Where are those who refused to honor subpoenas?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that be your only question?
> 
> Sound very much like a rear-guard action, and we understand why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many questions   I don't have time for all  The closing bell is coming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No closing bell needed. Dems have been KOed and no amount of spin is worth a rat's ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a KO but you have the wrong guy KOed  The noose is tighter around your crooks neck  What trump has done CAN'T become the new normal
Click to expand...

So you 2 don't mind if a Dem president in the future  pulls the same shit Trump is pulling?


----------



## The Purge

g5000 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ukraine military aid bill states that aid would be sent no later than Sept.30, Trump sent the aid on Sept.11, and there was NO INVESTIGATION of Biden by Ukraine as was alleged to a reason for the impeachment!
> 
> This legal deadline was taken care of 20 days before the deadline of the bill for military aid
> 
> Source, Kevin McCullough radio AM970 THE ANSWER
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Trump did hold up military aid to Ukraine.  He eventually had to release it because the end of the fiscal year was approaching.
> 
> Trump also held up, and continues to hold up, a White House visit by Zelensky.
> 
> You really need to stop listening to the people filling your cup with piss.
Click to expand...

I KNOW THIS IS HARD ON YOU ENEMIES OF AMERICA BUT HE DIDN'T  HAVE TO RELEASE THE AID FOR 20 AFTER HE DID RELEASE THE AID!

YES, DURING AN IMPEACHMENT LET THE UKRAINE PRESIDENT VISIT SO YOU SCUM CAN CLAIM HE WAS DOING SHIT BEHIND YOUR BACK WHILE ZELENSKY IS HERE.....HOW DUMB DO YOU THINK WE ARE, YOU ARR NOT DEALING WITH YOUR ASSHOLE ABNORMALS!


----------



## JGalt

edward37 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking a brief recess,,,,,but one question   Where are those who refused to honor subpoenas?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that be your only question?
> 
> Sound very much like a rear-guard action, and we understand why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many questions   I don't have time for all  The closing bell is coming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No closing bell needed. Dems have been KOed and no amount of spin is worth a rat's ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a KO but you have the wrong guy KOed  The noose is tighter around your crooks neck  What trump has done CAN'T become the new normal
Click to expand...


Remember what I predicted yesterday?

*"You have nothing. When this is over, you idiots are gonna be standing there in the spotlight with your pants down around your ankles, your limp dick in your hand, and a surprised look on your face.

And the majority of people in this country will be laughing at you like the clowns you are..."*

It's happening.


----------



## Mac1958

g5000 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Nunes acted like the Trump bitch that he is.
> 
> I found it funny that he whined about leaks when he was the one running to the White House leaking confidential information to Trump.
> 
> A Brief Timeline of Devin Nunes' Odd White House Ties
> 
> Nunes couldn't smack down a ham sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> He smacked the ridiculous Democrats down, and YOU KNOW IT....., actually.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure that's what your propagandists have told you to parrot.  No doubt.
Click to expand...

I was listening to Rush today, that's what he was saying.
.


----------



## Defiant1

g5000 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> House Intelligence Committee Ranking Member Devin Nunes did not hold anything back and slammed Democrats for damaging the country. He also went after the media and again called on Hunter Biden to testify about allegations of corruption in Ukraine.
> 
> Devin Nunes Devastates Schiff, Democrats With Fiery Opening Statement
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Nunes acted like the Trump bitch that he is.
> 
> I found it funny that he whined about leaks when he was the one running to the White House leaking confidential information to Trump.
> 
> A Brief Timeline of Devin Nunes' Odd White House Ties
> 
> Nunes couldn't smack down a ham sandwich.
Click to expand...



You can't leak confidential information to the President. He's in charge of confidential information.


----------



## The Original Tree

IM2 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All they have to defend poor old Trumpybear is that his plot to extort the Ukraine failed miserably
> 
> Jordan kept driving that point home.
> 
> The plot failed!  You can't impeach him because his plot failed, can you?  How dare you impeach that failure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact there was no extortion.  When commies make up lies, that doesn't make it the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Extortion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close.
Click to expand...


*New Naughty Images of Schiff's Star "Anonymous" Witness Eric Ciaramella just appeared on The Internet.*


----------



## The Purge

g5000 said:


> During the July 25 phone call, President Zelensky was unaware Trump had put a freeze on the military aid a few days prior to that phone call.  That's why Zelensky began thanking Trump for sending the aid.
> 
> Zelensky's main focus during the call, with the misunderstanding the aid was on the way, was a White House visit.  That was his second need.  He needed aid to negotiate from a position of greater strength with Russia, and he needed a White House photo op to show the world he had strong US backing.
> 
> As soon as Zelensky began thanking Trump for the Javelins, Trump said, "I would like you to do us a favor though..."
> 
> Trump held up the aid, unbeknownst to Zelensky, and as soon as the aid was mentioned, Trump immediately coupled it to the Bidens and Crowdstrike.
> 
> Prior to the phone call, there were several back channel communications between Trump, Giuliani, and Sondland and the Ukrainians about a quid pro quo for the White House get together.
> 
> Trump had to eventually release the military aid because the fiscal  year was ending.
> 
> But he has yet to grant Zelensky the White House visit.


So how do you have a quid pro quo when the party supposedly recieving the quid pro quo has no idea about aid being held up?....You need a victim, and you don't  have it!


----------



## toobfreak

007 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats: We killed it
> 
> Republicans: We killed it
> 
> 
> People: Thanks for wasting our time.
> 
> 
> 
> If "the people" think it is a wast of their time, that's a win for the republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many average people do the Dims really think sat around to listen to some idiot wax on about the history of Ukraine in global politics for an hour / hour and half before even mentioning Giuliani or Trump and then, only by hearsay, opinion and supposition to say that the PRESIDENT'S FOREIGN POLICY DID NOT FIT HIS?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EXACTLY... this today was a complete SNOOZE FEST, and I guarantee, VERY few people watched it. But there was no GOTCHA, there was no new HEAD LINE, there wasn't ANYTHING, and the demtrash were banking on this being the BIG DAY, THIS WAS IT, this was their two STAR WITNESSES... we were supposed to see OVERWHELMING, something... but no, we saw NOTHING.
> 
> It's BACK FIRING, and if Nancy has a BRAIN CELL LEFT, she's going to be PULLING THE PLUG on ScHITf like FRIDAY.
Click to expand...



The networks spent millions in lost adverting revenue to air this commercial free non stop, the same people that ran reruns of Leave It To Beaver last July rather than air the 4th celebration of our nation, its heroes and military because they considered THAT a waste of money.  I only had the hearing on in the background and it was bad enough, folks who propped toothpicks in their eyes today for the "big show" won't be tuning in again much tomorrow.


----------



## jc456

BlindBoo said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What difference would it make?
> 
> None
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're just kidding yourself.
Click to expand...

you think today's clown show made a difference?


----------



## joaquinmiller

The Purge said:


> The Ukraine military aid bill states that aid would be sent no later than Sept.30, Trump sent the aid on Sept.11, and there was NO INVESTIGATION of Biden by Ukraine as was alleged to a reason for the impeachment!
> 
> This legal deadline was taken care of 20 days before the deadline of the bill for military aid
> 
> Source, Kevin McCullough radio AM970 THE ANSWER



Correct!  Trump released the aid within 48 hours of learning Congress had been informed of the whistleblower report.  Nothing says release the military aid like, 'oh fuck, they're on to us'.


----------



## g5000

The Purge said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> During the July 25 phone call, President Zelensky was unaware Trump had put a freeze on the military aid a few days prior to that phone call.  That's why Zelensky began thanking Trump for sending the aid.
> 
> Zelensky's main focus during the call, with the misunderstanding the aid was on the way, was a White House visit.  That was his second need.  He needed aid to negotiate from a position of greater strength with Russia, and he needed a White House photo op to show the world he had strong US backing.
> 
> As soon as Zelensky began thanking Trump for the Javelins, Trump said, "I would like you to do us a favor though..."
> 
> Trump held up the aid, unbeknownst to Zelensky, and as soon as the aid was mentioned, Trump immediately coupled it to the Bidens and Crowdstrike.
> 
> Prior to the phone call, there were several back channel communications between Trump, Giuliani, and Sondland and the Ukrainians about a quid pro quo for the White House get together.
> 
> Trump had to eventually release the military aid because the fiscal  year was ending.
> 
> But he has yet to grant Zelensky the White House visit.
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you have a quid pro quo when the party supposedly recieving the quid pro quo has no idea about aid being held up?....You need a victim, and you don't  have it!
Click to expand...

I will use small words for you.

TWO quos.  First, military aid.  Second, White House visit.

Zelensky was aware the White House visit was being held up.

The Ukrainian military, and others, were aware the military aid was being held up. 

Once Zelenksy was informed of the military aid being held up, then he would understand Trump asking for a favor was a two-fer.  White House visit plus military aid in exchange for dirt on the Bidens.


----------



## edward37

JGalt said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking a brief recess,,,,,but one question   Where are those who refused to honor subpoenas?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that be your only question?
> 
> Sound very much like a rear-guard action, and we understand why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many questions   I don't have time for all  The closing bell is coming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No closing bell needed. Dems have been KOed and no amount of spin is worth a rat's ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a KO but you have the wrong guy KOed  The noose is tighter around your crooks neck  What trump has done CAN'T become the new normal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember what I predicted yesterday?
> 
> *"You have nothing. When this is over, you idiots are gonna be standing there in the spotlight with your pants down around your ankles, your limp dick in your hand, and a surprised look on your face.
> 
> And the majority of people in this country will be laughing at you like the clowns you are..."*
> 
> It's happening.
Click to expand...

Once more galt ,you're wrong   People are seeing your crook trump coming out of the dark  People like you who are for party above country are losing


----------



## JGalt

g5000 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ukraine military aid bill states that aid would be sent no later than Sept.30, Trump sent the aid on Sept.11, and there was NO INVESTIGATION of Biden by Ukraine as was alleged to a reason for the impeachment!
> 
> This legal deadline was taken care of 20 days before the deadline of the bill for military aid
> 
> Source, Kevin McCullough radio AM970 THE ANSWER
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Trump did hold up military aid to Ukraine.  He eventually had to release it because the end of the fiscal year was approaching.
> 
> Trump also held up, and continues to hold up, a White House visit by Zelensky.
> 
> You really need to stop listening to the people filling your cup with piss.
Click to expand...


The fact remains, that the Ukraine got their missiles. The same missiles they begged Obama for, but never got.

Even the two star witnesses were speechless when asked if they could tell what grounds for impeachment there were.

Case closed. You guys and girls are desperately looking for something that isn't there.


----------



## g5000

JGalt said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ukraine military aid bill states that aid would be sent no later than Sept.30, Trump sent the aid on Sept.11, and there was NO INVESTIGATION of Biden by Ukraine as was alleged to a reason for the impeachment!
> 
> This legal deadline was taken care of 20 days before the deadline of the bill for military aid
> 
> Source, Kevin McCullough radio AM970 THE ANSWER
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Trump did hold up military aid to Ukraine.  He eventually had to release it because the end of the fiscal year was approaching.
> 
> Trump also held up, and continues to hold up, a White House visit by Zelensky.
> 
> You really need to stop listening to the people filling your cup with piss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact remains, that the Ukraine got their missiles.
> 
> The same missiles they begged Obama for, but never got.
Click to expand...

The Ukraine got their missiles.  Thank God.

But Trump tried to use them as leverage for personal political gain.  Fortunately, the clock ran out on him.

He is still using the White House visit as leverage.


----------



## WEATHER53

At this point what difference do the facts make anyway. We’ve got our feelings fully invested and that is what counts.
Lib101-Core  Course


----------



## kwc57

BlindBoo said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one asked anyone to kill anybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one was harmed in the making of my conspiracy straw man.  A's wife is still alive and well, but is looking for an attorney.
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently you are new to how world leaders negotiate thinks looking for a win win for both their nation's interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting the aid is a win for Ukraine.  Something they already won, so they thought.  Not sure how it was a win for them to being strong armed into announcing an investigation into the Republicans political rivals.  Certainly wouldn't have been a win for the Democrat part of our country now would it?
Click to expand...

Allies have a responsibility to expose corruption by high level government officials.  You know, like a US VP getting his lightweight son a high paying job he isn't qualified for at a corrupt company and then demanding that the nation fire their prosecutor investigating the company.  There is no statute of limitations on that kind of thing.  It helps both nations stay above board.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

WTH_Progs? said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize you republicans are all cowards and traitors for standing up to this lying sack of shit trump?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edward is angry and desperate for a sense of validity.
Click to expand...

No I think that you guys are


----------



## bluzman61

g5000 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> During the July 25 phone call, President Zelensky was unaware Trump had put a freeze on the military aid a few days prior to that phone call.  That's why Zelensky began thanking Trump for sending the aid.
> 
> Zelensky's main focus during the call, with the misunderstanding the aid was on the way, was a White House visit.  That was his second need.  He needed aid to negotiate from a position of greater strength with Russia, and he needed a White House photo op to show the world he had strong US backing.
> 
> As soon as Zelensky began thanking Trump for the Javelins, Trump said, "I would like you to do us a favor though..."
> 
> Trump held up the aid, unbeknownst to Zelensky, and as soon as the aid was mentioned, Trump immediately coupled it to the Bidens and Crowdstrike.
> 
> Prior to the phone call, there were several back channel communications between Trump, Giuliani, and Sondland and the Ukrainians about a quid pro quo for the White House get together.
> 
> Trump had to eventually release the military aid because the fiscal  year was ending.
> 
> But he has yet to grant Zelensky the White House visit.
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you have a quid pro quo when the party supposedly recieving the quid pro quo has no idea about aid being held up?....You need a victim, and you don't  have it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will use small words for you.
> 
> TWO quos.  First, military aid.  Second, White House visit.
> 
> Zelensky was aware the White House visit was being held up.
> 
> The Ukrainian military, and others, were aware the military aid was being held up.
> 
> Once Zelenksy was informed of the military aid being held up, then he would understand Trump asking for a favor was a two-fer.  White House visit plus military aid in exchange for dirt on the Bidens.
Click to expand...

Small words for YOU - You are dumb as a rock.  You're welcome.


----------



## OKTexas

IM2 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Witnesses who didn't actually witness anything themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they did. But this is just the beginning.
> 
> Tell me, "Who witnessed Ukraine trying to influence the 2016 election?"
> 
> Putin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A Ukraine court said individuals in Ukraine put out bogus information to assist the bitch. Of course all the Americans involved won't be called because they're commiecrats. One woman, I don't recall her name, who was a DNC contractor, was the point person and had meetings at the Ukraine embassy in DC.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
Click to expand...



For your reading pleasure.

Ukraine Court Rules Manafort Disclosure Caused ‘Meddling’ in U.S. Election

Ukrainian to US prosecutors: Why don't you want our evidence on Democrats?

Ukrainian efforts to sabotage Trump backfire

Ukrainian Embassy Confirms DNC Contractor Solicited 'Dirt On Trump' In 2016

.


----------



## Baz Ares

easyt65 said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee Golly gee I didn't know that, I guess your right then if Clinton did that then it is Ok for scum bag to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem you snowflakes have is you have no credibility...for 4 years you have made false accusation after false accusation against this President and nothing to show for it....except exposed Democrat crimes.
> 
> Bill Clinton was Impeached after he was found in Contempt of Court and stripped of his license to temporarily practice law, which had nothing to do with him having yet another affair.
> 
> Barak Obama was found in Contempt of Court TWICE for disobeying federal court judge orders and found TWICE to be in Violation of the Constitution by the USSC...not to mention the crimes / violations he committed, some he openly admitted.
> 
> I am sorry FACTS and RECORDED HISTORY offends you, lil' snowflake.
> 
> Ya know, snowflakes need to be reminded that* in this country we have a lot of Constitutional Rights....but the 'right' NOT to be offended is NOT one of them....*
> 
> 
> See?
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Link to Obama Contempt of court case ruling by judge?


----------



## g5000

It is disgusting that Trump committed a thoroughly corrupt act under the guise of hunting for corruption.

The man is sick in the head.

He could have been a hero for delivering missiles to Ukraine which Obama had refused to give them. Instead, he tried to use them for his own personal political gain, thus forever exposing his true motives which had nothing to do with saving Ukraine from Putin's attempts to reconstitute the Soviet Union.


----------



## BlindBoo

IM2 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All they have to defend poor old Trumpybear is that his plot to extort the Ukraine failed miserably
> 
> Jordan kept driving that point home.
> 
> The plot failed!  You can't impeach him because his plot failed, can you?  How dare you impeach that failure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact there was no extortion.  When commies make up lies, that doesn't make it the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Extortion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. So how long do you republicans plan on being disingenuous?
Click to expand...



Food for thought.  It is what our foreign policy is based on and Trump was trying to weaponized it against his domestic opposition.


----------



## JGalt

edward37 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that be your only question?
> 
> Sound very much like a rear-guard action, and we understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> There are many questions   I don't have time for all  The closing bell is coming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No closing bell needed. Dems have been KOed and no amount of spin is worth a rat's ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a KO but you have the wrong guy KOed  The noose is tighter around your crooks neck  What trump has done CAN'T become the new normal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember what I predicted yesterday?
> 
> *"You have nothing. When this is over, you idiots are gonna be standing there in the spotlight with your pants down around your ankles, your limp dick in your hand, and a surprised look on your face.
> 
> And the majority of people in this country will be laughing at you like the clowns you are..."*
> 
> It's happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once more galt ,you're wrong   People are seeing your crook trump coming out of the dark  People like you who are for party above country are losing
Click to expand...


You're desperately looking for something that isn't there. There is no "there" there.

Might as well fold it up and go home.


----------



## Billiejeens

edward37 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that be your only question?
> 
> Sound very much like a rear-guard action, and we understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> There are many questions   I don't have time for all  The closing bell is coming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No closing bell needed. Dems have been KOed and no amount of spin is worth a rat's ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a KO but you have the wrong guy KOed  The noose is tighter around your crooks neck  What trump has done CAN'T become the new normal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously Eddie? You honestly didn't get what happened.
> 
> Millions of people watched that and decided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meat I watched   and never saw one of your cowards say nobody is above the law  and trump wasn't interested in getting Biden investigated . He was interested in corruption  Can you mention one time this pos in our WH has been interested in corruption any where else?
Click to expand...


99.9 % of the conversation in question was about corruption that didn't involve Biden 
Unless you think that he was involved in the 2016 election corruption.


----------



## bluzman61

g5000 said:


> It is disgusting that Trump committed a thoroughly corrupt act under the guise of hunting for corruption.
> 
> The man is sick in the head.
> 
> He could have been a hero for delivering missiles to Ukraine which Obama had refused to give them. Instead, he tried to use them for his own personal political gain, thus forever exposing his true motives which had nothing to do with saving Ukraine from Putin's attempts to reconstitute the Soviet Union.


Hey, DUMMY, no one cares what you think.  You're a DIM DEM.  Now go away to your safe place.


----------



## g5000

You have to have very deliberately avoided exposing yourself to a single word of testimony to believe Trump did not hold up the military aid.

You have to be a thoroughly submissive dumb fuck who parrots what he is told to parrot to  repeat such a profound lie.


----------



## JGalt

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize you republicans are all cowards and traitors for standing up to this lying sack of shit trump?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edward is angry and desperate for a sense of validity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I think that you guys are
Click to expand...


No. Actually we're laughing at you idiots. We've been saying all along this Schiff's little "impeachment" was going to be yet another big fat nothingburger, and here it is.

Hope you don't choke on it.


----------



## okfine

Polishprince said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All they have to defend poor old Trumpybear is that his plot to extort the Ukraine failed miserably
> 
> Jordan kept driving that point home.
> 
> The plot failed!  You can't impeach him because his plot failed, can you?  How dare you impeach that failure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact there was no extortion.  When commies make up lies, that doesn't make it the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the Dems started praising the witness' service and going to abject conjecture, it was over. From now on it's just rear-guard action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the D's are going to have to move to Plan C then.  Or is it Plan F?   K?  P?
Click to expand...

2 witnesses and more to come? Not over by far. Keep on repeating yourself.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

okfine said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor may be a career guy, so he might be safe from firing.  But he shouldn't be surprised if he is sent to a duty post at an outlying consulate in the Kingdom of Shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Undermining the foreign policy of the President, for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what Trump did for Putin? Stalled long enough for Putin to move his tanks before the Ukrainians had weapons to take them out. Eventually the funds were THEN released.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, sure.  Love all the evidence you brought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Javelin was designed to take out tanks. The Ukrainians want them, but Putin can't afford more tanks. You a f'n Russian?
Click to expand...

So what military weapons did obama give to Ukraine? MRE'S and blankets don't count as weapons


----------



## bigrebnc1775

okfine said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All they have to defend poor old Trumpybear is that his plot to extort the Ukraine failed miserably
> 
> Jordan kept driving that point home.
> 
> The plot failed!  You can't impeach him because his plot failed, can you?  How dare you impeach that failure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact there was no extortion.  When commies make up lies, that doesn't make it the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the Dems started praising the witness' service and going to abject conjecture, it was over. From now on it's just rear-guard action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the D's are going to have to move to Plan C then.  Or is it Plan F?   K?  P?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 witnesses and more to come? Not over by far. Keep on repeating yourself.
Click to expand...

Witness to what?


----------



## edward37

JGalt said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize you republicans are all cowards and traitors for standing up to this lying sack of shit trump?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edward is angry and desperate for a sense of validity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I think that you guys are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Actually we're laughing at you idiots. We've been saying all along this Schiff's little "impeachment" was going to be yet another big fat nothingburger, and here it is.
> 
> Hope you don't choke on it.
Click to expand...

Hope you don't choke on the impeachment


----------



## protectionist

g5000 said:


> I'm sure that's what your propagandists have told you to parrot.  No doubt.


Are you pretending, or really this dumb ?  Every word Nunes said was true. Only an idiot or liar could disagree with that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BlindBoo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All they have to defend poor old Trumpybear is that his plot to extort the Ukraine failed miserably
> 
> Jordan kept driving that point home.
> 
> The plot failed!  You can't impeach him because his plot failed, can you?  How dare you impeach that failure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact there was no extortion.  When commies make up lies, that doesn't make it the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Extortion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. So how long do you republicans plan on being disingenuous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Food for thought.  It is what our foreign policy is based on and Trump was trying to weaponized it against his domestic opposition.
Click to expand...

That food as you call it sounds like what a bull dumps in the field. I suspect you think it's steak most call it bullshit. but to each their own


----------



## The Original Tree

*From what I heard, Schiff is getting desperate and may actually allow Eric Ciaramella to testify.

Here is a clip of him doing that very thing in Schiff's Underground Secret Bunker meetings.
*


----------



## Hutch Starskey

mudwhistle said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...
> You obviously have not read them.
> 
> Try this one, dope and report back.
> 
> READ: Testimony Of Alexander Vindman, The White House's Ukraine Specialist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words "orange man bad."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...
> No. Not in any way, dope.
> More like first hand corroboration of the WB's complaint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still purely opinion......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> Sworn, first hand testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No....hearsay.
> The only people with first hand testimony won't be allowed to testify.
Click to expand...


People with first hand knowledge have already testified, dope.

Read it.
READ: Testimony Of Alexander Vindman, The White House's Ukraine Specialist


----------



## 007

BlindBoo said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What difference would it make?
> 
> None
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're just kidding yourself.
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## The Original Tree

JGalt said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize you republicans are all cowards and traitors for standing up to this lying sack of shit trump?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edward is angry and desperate for a sense of validity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I think that you guys are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Actually we're laughing at you idiots. We've been saying all along this Schiff's little "impeachment" was going to be yet another big fat nothingburger, and here it is.
> 
> Hope you don't choke on it.
Click to expand...

*These Leftist Ding Bats don't understand that we come here just to make fun of them, and to torment them for their stupidity.*


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BlindBoo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All they have to defend poor old Trumpybear is that his plot to extort the Ukraine failed miserably
> 
> Jordan kept driving that point home.
> 
> The plot failed!  You can't impeach him because his plot failed, can you?  How dare you impeach that failure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact there was no extortion.  When commies make up lies, that doesn't make it the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Extortion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. So how long do you republicans plan on being disingenuous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Food for thought.  It is what our foreign policy is based on and Trump was trying to weaponized it against his domestic opposition.
Click to expand...


Some opposition.  The guy doesn't even know which way to face on stage or what state he's in.  Being a Democrat presidential nominee for your party doesn't insulate you from being looked into for suspicious activity.  Trump never once mentioned Biden in the context as a contestant or even the election for that matter.  In other words, the Democrats are going to make up "their" reason why Trump asked Zelensky to look into the situation.

Like I said, this is an impeachment based on the Thought Police.


----------



## The Original Tree

edward37 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize you republicans are all cowards and traitors for standing up to this lying sack of shit trump?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edward is angry and desperate for a sense of validity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I think that you guys are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Actually we're laughing at you idiots. We've been saying all along this Schiff's little "impeachment" was going to be yet another big fat nothingburger, and here it is.
> 
> Hope you don't choke on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you don't choke on the impeachment
Click to expand...

*We all know what you choke on every night.
Please don't share.*


----------



## JGalt

edward37 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize you republicans are all cowards and traitors for standing up to this lying sack of shit trump?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edward is angry and desperate for a sense of validity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I think that you guys are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Actually we're laughing at you idiots. We've been saying all along this Schiff's little "impeachment" was going to be yet another big fat nothingburger, and here it is.
> 
> Hope you don't choke on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you don't choke on the impeachment
Click to expand...


I probably won't. I'll more like laugh myself to death at your silly failure of an "impeachment."


----------



## okfine

bigrebnc1775 said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact there was no extortion.  When commies make up lies, that doesn't make it the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the Dems started praising the witness' service and going to abject conjecture, it was over. From now on it's just rear-guard action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the D's are going to have to move to Plan C then.  Or is it Plan F?   K?  P?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 witnesses and more to come? Not over by far. Keep on repeating yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Witness to what?
Click to expand...

Sure as fuck weren't on defense. Thats the Repubs.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...
> You obviously have not read them.
> 
> Try this one, dope and report back.
> 
> READ: Testimony Of Alexander Vindman, The White House's Ukraine Specialist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words "orange man bad."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...
> No. Not in any way, dope.
> More like first hand corroboration of the WB's complaint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still purely opinion......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> Sworn, first hand testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pure opinion, dumbass.
Click to expand...


Still sworn testimony, dope.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Investigating Biden is providing a service for Trump. Services have value. Trump can't break one law to enforce another.
> 
> Lock him up!
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, moron.  It's enforcing the law.  See, when people break the laws of this country, as Biden did by taking bribes, then it's the official duty of the President to prosecute them. Apparently you believe Trump isn't allowed to prosecute any Democrats.
> 
> Don't lie.  We all know that's what douchebags like you believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Investigating Biden is providing a service for Trump. Services have value. Trump can't break one law to enforce another.
> 
> Lock him up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, moron.  It's enforcing the law.  See, when people break the laws of this country, as Biden did by taking bribes, then it's the official duty of the President to prosecute them. Apparently you believe Trump isn't allowed to prosecute any Democrats.
> 
> Don't lie.  We all know that's what douchebags like you believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, moron. It's enforcing the law. See, when people break the laws of this country, as Biden did by taking bribes, then it's the official duty of the President to prosecute them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, you get dumber by the post.
> The president has no such duty, dope. The president cannot prosecute anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DOJ prosecutes scum like Biden, moron, and Trump is their boss.
> 
> You have to be brain damaged not to understand such simple concepts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The president isn't the DOJ.
> Where's Barr in this equation, dope?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President runs the DOJ, moron.  He's the AG's boss.  He's the boss of everyone in the DOJ.
Click to expand...


The president cannot prosecute anyone, dope.


----------



## Meathead

okfine said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All they have to defend poor old Trumpybear is that his plot to extort the Ukraine failed miserably
> 
> Jordan kept driving that point home.
> 
> The plot failed!  You can't impeach him because his plot failed, can you?  How dare you impeach that failure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact there was no extortion.  When commies make up lies, that doesn't make it the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the Dems started praising the witness' service and going to abject conjecture, it was over. From now on it's just rear-guard action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the D's are going to have to move to Plan C then.  Or is it Plan F?   K?  P?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 witnesses and more to come? Not over by far. Keep on repeating yourself.
Click to expand...

Well, if you still haven't admitted failure with the Mueller probe, no one is expecting you to lose graciously on this.


----------



## protectionist

Trump is not on trial. There is no trial. There are only pathetic Democrat House members who fear losing VOTES, next election, if they don't support an impeachment charade. So they show up pretending that they support it. Ho hum.

After the Senate trash cans it, Trump's popularity will soar right before the election, but Democrats will have saved their House seats. Ho hum.

The sad part is all the people who actually think this is an impeachment something or other.


----------



## okfine

bigrebnc1775 said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> 
> 
> Undermining the foreign policy of the President, for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what Trump did for Putin? Stalled long enough for Putin to move his tanks before the Ukrainians had weapons to take them out. Eventually the funds were THEN released.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, sure.  Love all the evidence you brought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Javelin was designed to take out tanks. The Ukrainians want them, but Putin can't afford more tanks. You a f'n Russian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what military weapons did obama give to Ukraine? MRE'S and blankets don't count as weapons
Click to expand...

This about Trump. Right?


----------



## IM2

bigrebnc1775 said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> 
> 
> Undermining the foreign policy of the President, for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what Trump did for Putin? Stalled long enough for Putin to move his tanks before the Ukrainians had weapons to take them out. Eventually the funds were THEN released.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, sure.  Love all the evidence you brought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Javelin was designed to take out tanks. The Ukrainians want them, but Putin can't afford more tanks. You a f'n Russian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what military weapons did obama give to Ukraine? MRE'S and blankets don't count as weapons
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter and I damn sure am not going to believe what a bunch of birthers have to say about it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

okfine said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> When the Dems started praising the witness' service and going to abject conjecture, it was over. From now on it's just rear-guard action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the D's are going to have to move to Plan C then.  Or is it Plan F?   K?  P?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 witnesses and more to come? Not over by far. Keep on repeating yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Witness to what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure as fuck weren't on defense. Thats the Repubs.
Click to expand...

What did they witness?
witness
verb [ T ]

US 

 /ˈwɪt·nəs/

*witness verb [T] (BE THE PERSON WHO SEES)*
see something happen:
We were there at the time and witnessed the accident.
The university has witnessed (= experienced) quite a few changes over the years.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...
> You obviously have not read them.
> 
> Try this one, dope and report back.
> 
> READ: Testimony Of Alexander Vindman, The White House's Ukraine Specialist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words "orange man bad."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...
> No. Not in any way, dope.
> More like first hand corroboration of the WB's complaint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How could they possibly corroborate lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You tell us, dope. I gave you all the tools to do so.
> Show us your competency.  If you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you can't explain how the could corroborate lies.
Click to expand...


No. In your words, you could not. I gave you everything needed. Your incompetency is now on full display.


----------



## Polishprince

okfine said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All they have to defend poor old Trumpybear is that his plot to extort the Ukraine failed miserably
> 
> Jordan kept driving that point home.
> 
> The plot failed!  You can't impeach him because his plot failed, can you?  How dare you impeach that failure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact there was no extortion.  When commies make up lies, that doesn't make it the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the Dems started praising the witness' service and going to abject conjecture, it was over. From now on it's just rear-guard action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the D's are going to have to move to Plan C then.  Or is it Plan F?   K?  P?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 witnesses and more to come? Not over by far. Keep on repeating yourself.
Click to expand...



Perhaps.

But the usual strategy is to put your star witnesses, the ones with the strongest arguments to make on first.

If these losers today were the libs' best, the bottom of the order will be pretty pathetic.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

The Original Tree said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All they have to defend poor old Trumpybear is that his plot to extort the Ukraine failed miserably
> 
> Jordan kept driving that point home.
> 
> The plot failed!  You can't impeach him because his plot failed, can you?  How dare you impeach that failure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact there was no extortion.  When commies make up lies, that doesn't make it the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Extortion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *New Naughty Images of Schiff's Star "Anonymous" Witness Eric Ciaramella just appeared on The Internet.*
> View attachment 289664
Click to expand...


Hah, you call that a work of art?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Undermining the foreign policy of the President, for starters.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what Trump did for Putin? Stalled long enough for Putin to move his tanks before the Ukrainians had weapons to take them out. Eventually the funds were THEN released.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, sure.  Love all the evidence you brought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Javelin was designed to take out tanks. The Ukrainians want them, but Putin can't afford more tanks. You a f'n Russian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what military weapons did obama give to Ukraine? MRE'S and blankets don't count as weapons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter and I damn sure am not going to believe what a bunch of birthers have to say about it.
Click to expand...

It matters when the public is lead to believe obama aided the Ukrainians when he didn't.


----------



## yidnar

OldLady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I understand.  This is not a criminal court and the rules of evidence is not the bar here, if that's what you're referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> You get that you've lost again. Dingbats, snowflakes and prigs rarely prevail...thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found the testimony today to be quite interesting, informative, and I sure didn't see the Republicans walking out of this one with a win.  They did their best but the testimony was damning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OPINIONS AND HEARSAY ARE NOT TESTIMONY,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've already responded to this about three times, so I'm done with it.  You can say it 'til you're blue in the face, but the Pecker in Chief withheld military aid until Zelensky did what he wanted, which was a personal political favor.
Click to expand...

Zelensky has not started an investigation into the 2016 election collusion between the dems or have they started an investigation into biden.


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact there was no extortion.  When commies make up lies, that doesn't make it the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the Dems started praising the witness' service and going to abject conjecture, it was over. From now on it's just rear-guard action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the D's are going to have to move to Plan C then.  Or is it Plan F?   K?  P?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 witnesses and more to come? Not over by far. Keep on repeating yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you still haven't admitted failure with the Mueller probe, no one is expecting you to lose graciously on this.
Click to expand...


Except the Mueller investigation did not fail. If it was such a failure why didn't Trump let people testify?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Polishprince said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact there was no extortion.  When commies make up lies, that doesn't make it the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the Dems started praising the witness' service and going to abject conjecture, it was over. From now on it's just rear-guard action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the D's are going to have to move to Plan C then.  Or is it Plan F?   K?  P?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 witnesses and more to come? Not over by far. Keep on repeating yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps.
> 
> But the usual strategy is to put your star witnesses, the ones with the strongest arguments to make on first.
> 
> If these losers today were the libs' best, the bottom of the order will be pretty pathetic.
Click to expand...

They didn't witness because they saw nor heard what was said.


----------



## JGalt

The Original Tree said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize you republicans are all cowards and traitors for standing up to this lying sack of shit trump?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edward is angry and desperate for a sense of validity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I think that you guys are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Actually we're laughing at you idiots. We've been saying all along this Schiff's little "impeachment" was going to be yet another big fat nothingburger, and here it is.
> 
> Hope you don't choke on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you don't choke on the impeachment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *We all know what you choke on every night.
> Please don't share.*
Click to expand...


----------



## kiwiman127

joaquinmiller said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ukraine military aid bill states that aid would be sent no later than Sept.30, Trump sent the aid on Sept.11, and there was NO INVESTIGATION of Biden by Ukraine as was alleged to a reason for the impeachment!
> 
> This legal deadline was taken care of 20 days before the deadline of the bill for military aid
> 
> Source, Kevin McCullough radio AM970 THE ANSWER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct!  Trump released the aid within 48 hours of learning Congress had been informed of the whistleblower report.  Nothing says release the military aid like, 'oh fuck, they're on to us'.
Click to expand...


The aid to the Ukraine was released after the State Department found out it was illegal for Trump to withheld the aid.

*Report: State Dept. found WH had no legal ground to block Ukraine aid*
State Department lawyers found President Trump and the White House Office of Management and Budget had no legal ground to block the department sending military aid to Ukraine, Bloomberg reports.
Report: State Department found White House had no legal ground to block Ukraine aid
No Trump did not release the aid 48 hours after he learned about the whisleblower. 
White House Knew of Whistle-Blower’s Allegations Soon After Trump’s Call With Ukraine Leader


----------



## Polishprince

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Undermining the foreign policy of the President, for starters.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what Trump did for Putin? Stalled long enough for Putin to move his tanks before the Ukrainians had weapons to take them out. Eventually the funds were THEN released.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, sure.  Love all the evidence you brought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Javelin was designed to take out tanks. The Ukrainians want them, but Putin can't afford more tanks. You a f'n Russian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what military weapons did obama give to Ukraine? MRE'S and blankets don't count as weapons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter and I damn sure am not going to believe what a bunch of birthers have to say about it.
Click to expand...



The original Birthers were Barry Soetoro's literary agents, who came up with the "Born in Kenya" narrative when the boss of Honolulu's notorious Choom Gang decide to reinvent himself as the angry African SJ Warrior, Barrack Hussein Obama, and make a living as an author. 

It was actually Trump who investigated and determined that was a lie.


----------



## okfine

Meathead said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact there was no extortion.  When commies make up lies, that doesn't make it the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the Dems started praising the witness' service and going to abject conjecture, it was over. From now on it's just rear-guard action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the D's are going to have to move to Plan C then.  Or is it Plan F?   K?  P?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 witnesses and more to come? Not over by far. Keep on repeating yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you still haven't admitted failure with the Mueller probe, no one is expecting you to lose graciously on this.
Click to expand...

Put your hero in front of a panel and have him (DJT) answer questions if you have so much confidence in him.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

okfine said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Undermining the foreign policy of the President, for starters.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what Trump did for Putin? Stalled long enough for Putin to move his tanks before the Ukrainians had weapons to take them out. Eventually the funds were THEN released.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, sure.  Love all the evidence you brought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Javelin was designed to take out tanks. The Ukrainians want them, but Putin can't afford more tanks. You a f'n Russian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what military weapons did obama give to Ukraine? MRE'S and blankets don't count as weapons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This about Trump. Right?
Click to expand...

WELL, since Trump sold them the weapons they needed and obama didn't what was your point of bringing it up?


----------



## beautress

Levin squares off on Defending the Constitution and criticizing
the nostrums of the false narratives brought to us by Schiff and others.
​


----------



## Polishprince

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> When the Dems started praising the witness' service and going to abject conjecture, it was over. From now on it's just rear-guard action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the D's are going to have to move to Plan C then.  Or is it Plan F?   K?  P?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 witnesses and more to come? Not over by far. Keep on repeating yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you still haven't admitted failure with the Mueller probe, no one is expecting you to lose graciously on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except the Mueller investigation did not fail. If it was such a failure why didn't Trump let people testify?
Click to expand...



All kinds of people in the WH testified for the Mueller Witch Hunt.   

Just when it was over, and Trump was exonerated, he said that's it.   No more witch hunts, we have work to do


----------



## mascale

The GOP defense of Trump has essentially cratered.  "The Ukraine President felt no pressure" since he didn't know at the time of the phone call that the aid to Ukraine had already been withheld--and illegally to boot. The matter of Treaty-bound "investigation" was in the OP.

The withholding was illegal all by itself, and then matters go to when even hearsay is admissible, even in Court.  The opening witnesses had been aware for some time that aid was being withheld, and unlawfully.  The government employees assigned to Ukraine seem to have known about it. Ukraine officials seemed to know about it. Comments about it are admissible--usual federal rules of evidence.

Then if Ukraine President didn't know about the Banzai Surprise Attack already in progress:  Then White House now has major explaining to do.  At the moment, even hoping that the appropriations illegally not sent to Ukraine--might prompt some Russian response:  Is then an appropriate inquiry.  The Congress was going one way.  State Department was Going a different way.  Guliani was going nowhere, and Ukraine had badly equipped boots on the ground.

US Government provoking a Russian military initiative--met with a Vietnam-war like response?

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(Being on the phone call, but not in the room(?):  Too far away to be anything other than on the phone call--asking GOP?)


----------



## Polishprince

okfine said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> When the Dems started praising the witness' service and going to abject conjecture, it was over. From now on it's just rear-guard action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the D's are going to have to move to Plan C then.  Or is it Plan F?   K?  P?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 witnesses and more to come? Not over by far. Keep on repeating yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you still haven't admitted failure with the Mueller probe, no one is expecting you to lose graciously on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put your hero in front of a panel and have him (DJT) answer questions if you have so much confidence in him.
Click to expand...



President Trump did answer Mueller's questions.    The Mule submitted them, and Trump responded to them.


----------



## OKTexas

BlindBoo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All they have to defend poor old Trumpybear is that his plot to extort the Ukraine failed miserably
> 
> Jordan kept driving that point home.
> 
> The plot failed!  You can't impeach him because his plot failed, can you?  How dare you impeach that failure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact there was no extortion.  When commies make up lies, that doesn't make it the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Extortion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. So how long do you republicans plan on being disingenuous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Food for thought.  It is what our foreign policy is based on and Trump was trying to weaponized it against his domestic opposition.
Click to expand...



Yet Kent testified that Trumps policies on Ukraine are much better than maobamas was. Go figure. Kent also said he warned Bidens staff about Hunter.

.


----------



## BlindBoo

kwc57 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one asked anyone to kill anybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one was harmed in the making of my conspiracy straw man.  A's wife is still alive and well, but is looking for an attorney.
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently you are new to how world leaders negotiate thinks looking for a win win for both their nation's interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting the aid is a win for Ukraine.  Something they already won, so they thought.  Not sure how it was a win for them to being strong armed into announcing an investigation into the Republicans political rivals.  Certainly wouldn't have been a win for the Democrat part of our country now would it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allies have a responsibility to expose corruption by high level government officials.  You know, like a US VP getting his lightweight son a high paying job he isn't qualified for at a corrupt company and then demanding that the nation fire their prosecutor investigating the company.  There is no statute of limitations on that kind of thing.  It helps both nations stay above board.
Click to expand...


The corruption occurred before Biden was hired.  In the age of Trump are you suggesting that a persons name by right of birth has no monetary value?  The reason everybody wanted the prosecutor fired was because the investigating into the corruption was stopped. Not because he wasn't investigating them.


----------



## The Original Tree

yidnar said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I understand.  This is not a criminal court and the rules of evidence is not the bar here, if that's what you're referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> You get that you've lost again. Dingbats, snowflakes and prigs rarely prevail...thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found the testimony today to be quite interesting, informative, and I sure didn't see the Republicans walking out of this one with a win.  They did their best but the testimony was damning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OPINIONS AND HEARSAY ARE NOT TESTIMONY,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've already responded to this about three times, so I'm done with it.  You can say it 'til you're blue in the face, but the Pecker in Chief withheld military aid until Zelensky did what he wanted, which was a personal political favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zelensky has not started an investigation into the 2016 election collusion between the dems or have they started an investigation into biden.
Click to expand...

*It was started 6 months before President Trump even had the phone call.*


----------



## LoneLaugher

007 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Do this little thing for me and............."
> 
> 
> 
> Where did he say 'and'????  He asked for a favor.  Period.  NO "and".  Quit fucking lying like a schiff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not entitled to ask for a personal favour. The US is not a fucking banana republic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really? Please show the AMERICAN LAW that specifically states the president can't ask a favor of a foreign government.
> 
> Here's a clue... IT'S DONE ALL THE TIME, BY EVERY LEADER, OF EVERY GOVERNMENT... ALL THE TIME.
> 
> For Christ sake, GET A CLUE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Derp. Derp. Not a personal favor. Derp. Derp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say "PERSONAL" favor... TWIT? NO!
> 
> Reading comprehension is your friend.
Click to expand...


No. But Trump asked for a personal favor. Dumb shit.


----------



## Siete

bluzman61 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is disgusting that Trump committed a thoroughly corrupt act under the guise of hunting for corruption.
> 
> The man is sick in the head.
> 
> He could have been a hero for delivering missiles to Ukraine which Obama had refused to give them. Instead, he tried to use them for his own personal political gain, thus forever exposing his true motives which had nothing to do with saving Ukraine from Putin's attempts to reconstitute the Soviet Union.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, DUMMY, no one cares what you think.  You're a DIM DEM.  Now go away to your safe place.
Click to expand...


Ignore the reality of the impeachment hearing, start as many lies about it as possible, and call people childish names.

Trump got his fat ass busted. Nothing can be said to reverse the hearing.

F YOU,  your pony, and TRUMP.


----------



## 007

LoneLaugher said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did he say 'and'????  He asked for a favor.  Period.  NO "and".  Quit fucking lying like a schiff.
> 
> 
> 
> He is not entitled to ask for a personal favour. The US is not a fucking banana republic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really? Please show the AMERICAN LAW that specifically states the president can't ask a favor of a foreign government.
> 
> Here's a clue... IT'S DONE ALL THE TIME, BY EVERY LEADER, OF EVERY GOVERNMENT... ALL THE TIME.
> 
> For Christ sake, GET A CLUE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Derp. Derp. Not a personal favor. Derp. Derp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say "PERSONAL" favor... TWIT? NO!
> 
> Reading comprehension is your friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. But Trump asked for a personal favor. Dumb shit.
Click to expand...

Sorry, but that's bull shit. Please keep your bull shit to yourself. Normal people that know the truth don't need to hear that pathetic garbage.


----------



## okfine

bigrebnc1775 said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what Trump did for Putin? Stalled long enough for Putin to move his tanks before the Ukrainians had weapons to take them out. Eventually the funds were THEN released.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure.  Love all the evidence you brought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Javelin was designed to take out tanks. The Ukrainians want them, but Putin can't afford more tanks. You a f'n Russian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what military weapons did obama give to Ukraine? MRE'S and blankets don't count as weapons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This about Trump. Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WELL, since Trump sold them the weapons they needed and obama didn't what was your point of bringing it up?
Click to expand...

Are you retarded? WELL? Did I ever mention Obama in this thread? WELL? Whataboutism deluxe.


----------



## BlindBoo

007 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What difference would it make?
> 
> None
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're just kidding yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
Click to expand...


If Trumpybear knew there was an open investigation into Good Ol'Joe he would turn him into Hillary the horrible in a heartbeat.


----------



## WEATHER53

BlindBoo said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one asked anyone to kill anybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one was harmed in the making of my conspiracy straw man.  A's wife is still alive and well, but is looking for an attorney.
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently you are new to how world leaders negotiate thinks looking for a win win for both their nation's interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting the aid is a win for Ukraine.  Something they already won, so they thought.  Not sure how it was a win for them to being strong armed into announcing an investigation into the Republicans political rivals.  Certainly wouldn't have been a win for the Democrat part of our country now would it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allies have a responsibility to expose corruption by high level government officials.  You know, like a US VP getting his lightweight son a high paying job he isn't qualified for at a corrupt company and then demanding that the nation fire their prosecutor investigating the company.  There is no statute of limitations on that kind of thing.  It helps both nations stay above board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The corruption occurred before Biden was hired.  In the age of Trump are you suggesting that a persons name by right of birth has no monetary value?  The reason everybody wanted the prosecutor fired was because the investigating into the corruption was stopped. Not because he wasn't investigating them.
Click to expand...

The corruption occurred Because Biden was hired and not so much before.


----------



## IM2

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what Trump did for Putin? Stalled long enough for Putin to move his tanks before the Ukrainians had weapons to take them out. Eventually the funds were THEN released.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure.  Love all the evidence you brought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Javelin was designed to take out tanks. The Ukrainians want them, but Putin can't afford more tanks. You a f'n Russian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what military weapons did obama give to Ukraine? MRE'S and blankets don't count as weapons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter and I damn sure am not going to believe what a bunch of birthers have to say about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It matters when the public is lead to believe obama aided the Ukrainians when he didn't.
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter when lies are told about Obama by people who still call him a Kenyan.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

g5000 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All they have to defend poor old Trumpybear is that his plot to extort the Ukraine failed miserably
> 
> Jordan kept driving that point home.
> 
> The plot failed!  You can't impeach him because his plot failed, can you?  How dare you impeach that failure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact there was no extortion.  When commies make up lies, that doesn't make it the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
Click to expand...


It's called comprehension.  Look it up.  Trump never once mentioned any kind of threat or consideration in getting US aid.  Not once.  The Democrats simply made it up, because Democrats think they can read minds.


----------



## WEATHER53

LoneLaugher said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did he say 'and'????  He asked for a favor.  Period.  NO "and".  Quit fucking lying like a schiff.
> 
> 
> 
> He is not entitled to ask for a personal favour. The US is not a fucking banana republic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really? Please show the AMERICAN LAW that specifically states the president can't ask a favor of a foreign government.
> 
> Here's a clue... IT'S DONE ALL THE TIME, BY EVERY LEADER, OF EVERY GOVERNMENT... ALL THE TIME.
> 
> For Christ sake, GET A CLUE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Derp. Derp. Not a personal favor. Derp. Derp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say "PERSONAL" favor... TWIT? NO!
> 
> Reading comprehension is your friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. But Trump asked for a personal favor. Dumb shit.
Click to expand...

He asked for something that could benefit our Nation but not him personally.


----------



## The Original Tree

JGalt said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edward is angry and desperate for a sense of validity.
> 
> 
> 
> No I think that you guys are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Actually we're laughing at you idiots. We've been saying all along this Schiff's little "impeachment" was going to be yet another big fat nothingburger, and here it is.
> 
> Hope you don't choke on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you don't choke on the impeachment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *We all know what you choke on every night.
> Please don't share.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*This is almost as fun as the Morning after The 2016 Election!*


----------



## The Purge

joaquinmiller said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ukraine military aid bill states that aid would be sent no later than Sept.30, Trump sent the aid on Sept.11, and there was NO INVESTIGATION of Biden by Ukraine as was alleged to a reason for the impeachment!
> 
> This legal deadline was taken care of 20 days before the deadline of the bill for military aid
> 
> Source, Kevin McCullough radio AM970 THE ANSWER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct!  Trump released the aid within 48 hours of learning Congress had been informed of the whistleblower report.  Nothing says release the military aid like, 'oh fuck, they're on to us'.
Click to expand...

He had 20 more days, LEGALLY, YOU DUMBFUCK!


----------



## yidnar

Syriusly said:


> These threads are really why USMB is so discouraging.
> 
> Roughly 90% of the posts are personal insults and just repeating propaganda


yeah you are right !! its a shame what the lying .....scumbag....... piece of shit......... ass clown idiots call each other on these threads!


----------



## The Purge

g5000 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> During the July 25 phone call, President Zelensky was unaware Trump had put a freeze on the military aid a few days prior to that phone call.  That's why Zelensky began thanking Trump for sending the aid.
> 
> Zelensky's main focus during the call, with the misunderstanding the aid was on the way, was a White House visit.  That was his second need.  He needed aid to negotiate from a position of greater strength with Russia, and he needed a White House photo op to show the world he had strong US backing.
> 
> As soon as Zelensky began thanking Trump for the Javelins, Trump said, "I would like you to do us a favor though..."
> 
> Trump held up the aid, unbeknownst to Zelensky, and as soon as the aid was mentioned, Trump immediately coupled it to the Bidens and Crowdstrike.
> 
> Prior to the phone call, there were several back channel communications between Trump, Giuliani, and Sondland and the Ukrainians about a quid pro quo for the White House get together.
> 
> Trump had to eventually release the military aid because the fiscal  year was ending.
> 
> But he has yet to grant Zelensky the White House visit.
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you have a quid pro quo when the party supposedly recieving the quid pro quo has no idea about aid being held up?....You need a victim, and you don't  have it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will use small words for you.
> 
> TWO quos.  First, military aid.  Second, White House visit.
> 
> Zelensky was aware the White House visit was being held up.
> 
> The Ukrainian military, and others, were aware the military aid was being held up.
> 
> Once Zelenksy was informed of the military aid being held up, then he would understand Trump asking for a favor was a two-fer.  White House visit plus military aid in exchange for dirt on the Bidens.
Click to expand...

But Zelensky didn't  know, and the visit has been explained....can't  help it if the truth upsets you, Anti-American!


----------



## BlindBoo

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact there was no extortion.  When commies make up lies, that doesn't make it the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Extortion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. So how long do you republicans plan on being disingenuous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Food for thought.  It is what our foreign policy is based on and Trump was trying to weaponized it against his domestic opposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That food as you call it sounds like what a bull dumps in the field. I suspect you think it's steak most call it bullshit. but to each their own
Click to expand...



Correction, Trump bastardize the process by trying to weaponize it against his political enemies.


----------



## yidnar

IM2 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Viet Nam war as well
> 
> 
> 
> Eisenhower sent aid and advisors . So who's war is it then. Your scum ball leader is going down and his followers are going back under the rocks they came from. You won't be able to turn this country into a dictatorship as you want and we won't let you piss on our flag and constitution.  We have the military and the majority so your threats with all you guns is comical . We will have you run over with your 32 guns on your back with a tank. You can't have my country.  God Bless America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think you have the tank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simply because the military has a oath to protect our democracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are not a democracy, but a Republic, and you people are trying to destroy it.
> 
> You might at least learn what it is that you're trying to destroy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know what we are, that's why we oppose Trump.
Click to expand...

you have no idea who you are .......


----------



## IM2

OKTexas said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact there was no extortion.  When commies make up lies, that doesn't make it the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Extortion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. So how long do you republicans plan on being disingenuous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Food for thought.  It is what our foreign policy is based on and Trump was trying to weaponized it against his domestic opposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Kent testified that Trumps policies on Ukraine are much better than maobamas was. Go figure. Kent also said he warned Bidens staff about Hunter.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Did he?

*US-Russia Relations: Obama Signs Bill Giving Weapons To Ukraine, Allowing Economic Sanctions Against Russia*

President Barack Obama signed the Ukraine Freedom Support Act on Thursday, but does not have immediate plans to enact the restrictions it authorizes. The law allows the U.S. to impose economic sanctions on Russia and give Ukraine up to $350 million in military aid as it resists pro-Russia rebels. The House of Representatives and Senate passed the bill earlier this week.

US-Russia Relations: Obama Signs Bill Giving Weapons To Ukraine, Allowing Economic Sanctions Against Russia


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

CrusaderFrank said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _'Republican Ohio Rep. Jim Jordan *ripped *House Democrats’ decision to bring in former Ambassador to Ukraine, Bill Taylor, as a star witness in their impeachment probe against President Donald Trump.'   _
> 
> *Jordan also RIPPED Taylor's testimony to shreds:*
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> “Ambassador, you weren’t on the call, were you? You didn’t listen in on President Trump and President Zelensky’s call?!"
> 
> *TAYLOR:*
> *'No'.*
> 
> 
> "Jordan also forced Taylor to acknowledge that he had *never even met **the president** or* (never) *talked with his current chief of staff, Mick Mulvaney*."
> 
> 
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> _“You’re their star witness. You’re their first witness. You’re the guy. You are the guy, based on, this based on, I mean, I’ve seen church prayer chains that are easier to understand than”_
> 
> Jordan was talking about the CHAIN OF HEARSAY from which Taylor ADMITTED he had formulated his OPINION of what he believed happened during the phone call between the President and Ukraine PM, a phone call he was forced to admit he was NOT part of and of which he had no 1st-hand account knowledge.
> 
> ....and, as Jordan questioned:
> _'...and yet YOU (Taylor) are Schiff's STAR 'witness'?  You didn't *WITNESS* anything...'_
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve Seen Church Prayer Chains That Are Easier To Understand’: Jim Jordan Eviscerates Impeachment Process
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The extortion took place over the course of weeks and months, long before the July 25 phone call, dipshit.  That's why trained chimps like Jordan keep directing your attention away from that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean Biden's extortion, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the thing here. They are accusing our guy of something he didn't do, but their guy did, and trying to impeach him on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Impeach Trump for Biden's crimes
Click to expand...


And why not?  They blamed Trump for emails getting hacked under Obama.  They accused Trump of collusion with Russia when it was Hillary and the DNC who hired foreign sources that delivered information on Trump from the Russian government......and paid for it.  So why not impeach Trump for something Biden did?  

Then people wonder why we want to keep these morons out of power.


----------



## LoneLaugher

007 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is not entitled to ask for a personal favour. The US is not a fucking banana republic.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? Please show the AMERICAN LAW that specifically states the president can't ask a favor of a foreign government.
> 
> Here's a clue... IT'S DONE ALL THE TIME, BY EVERY LEADER, OF EVERY GOVERNMENT... ALL THE TIME.
> 
> For Christ sake, GET A CLUE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Derp. Derp. Not a personal favor. Derp. Derp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say "PERSONAL" favor... TWIT? NO!
> 
> Reading comprehension is your friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. But Trump asked for a personal favor. Dumb shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but that's bull shit. Please keep your bull shit to yourself. Normal people that know the truth don't need to hear that pathetic garbage.
Click to expand...


So sad. You believe that Trump cares about corruption in general. He just asked for announcements about investigations into Biden and Crowdstrike because he was spitballin'. 

Mother fucking bad faith mother fucker.


----------



## IM2

Ray From Cleveland said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All they have to defend poor old Trumpybear is that his plot to extort the Ukraine failed miserably
> 
> Jordan kept driving that point home.
> 
> The plot failed!  You can't impeach him because his plot failed, can you?  How dare you impeach that failure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact there was no extortion.  When commies make up lies, that doesn't make it the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called comprehension.  Look it up.  Trump never once mentioned any kind of threat or consideration in getting US aid.  Not once.  The Democrats simply made it up, because Democrats think they can read minds.
Click to expand...

Incorrect.


----------



## basquebromance

goodbye to the republic. goodbye to democracy. america is over if trump is impeached


----------



## LoneLaugher

WEATHER53 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is not entitled to ask for a personal favour. The US is not a fucking banana republic.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? Please show the AMERICAN LAW that specifically states the president can't ask a favor of a foreign government.
> 
> Here's a clue... IT'S DONE ALL THE TIME, BY EVERY LEADER, OF EVERY GOVERNMENT... ALL THE TIME.
> 
> For Christ sake, GET A CLUE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Derp. Derp. Not a personal favor. Derp. Derp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say "PERSONAL" favor... TWIT? NO!
> 
> Reading comprehension is your friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. But Trump asked for a personal favor. Dumb shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He asked for something that could benefit our Nation but not him personally.
Click to expand...


Yeah. You're THAT stupid.


----------



## IM2

Ray From Cleveland said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _'Republican Ohio Rep. Jim Jordan *ripped *House Democrats’ decision to bring in former Ambassador to Ukraine, Bill Taylor, as a star witness in their impeachment probe against President Donald Trump.'   _
> 
> *Jordan also RIPPED Taylor's testimony to shreds:*
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> “Ambassador, you weren’t on the call, were you? You didn’t listen in on President Trump and President Zelensky’s call?!"
> 
> *TAYLOR:*
> *'No'.*
> 
> 
> "Jordan also forced Taylor to acknowledge that he had *never even met **the president** or* (never) *talked with his current chief of staff, Mick Mulvaney*."
> 
> 
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> _“You’re their star witness. You’re their first witness. You’re the guy. You are the guy, based on, this based on, I mean, I’ve seen church prayer chains that are easier to understand than”_
> 
> Jordan was talking about the CHAIN OF HEARSAY from which Taylor ADMITTED he had formulated his OPINION of what he believed happened during the phone call between the President and Ukraine PM, a phone call he was forced to admit he was NOT part of and of which he had no 1st-hand account knowledge.
> 
> ....and, as Jordan questioned:
> _'...and yet YOU (Taylor) are Schiff's STAR 'witness'?  You didn't *WITNESS* anything...'_
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve Seen Church Prayer Chains That Are Easier To Understand’: Jim Jordan Eviscerates Impeachment Process
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The extortion took place over the course of weeks and months, long before the July 25 phone call, dipshit.  That's why trained chimps like Jordan keep directing your attention away from that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean Biden's extortion, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the thing here. They are accusing our guy of something he didn't do, but their guy did, and trying to impeach him on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Impeach Trump for Biden's crimes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why not?  They blamed Trump for emails getting hacked under Obama.  They accused Trump of collusion with Russia when it was Hillary and the DNC who hired foreign sources that delivered information on Trump from the Russian government......and paid for it.  So why not impeach Trump for something Biden did?
> 
> Then people wonder why we want to keep these morons out of power.
Click to expand...

Incorrect.


----------



## Rambunctious

LoneLaugher said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? Please show the AMERICAN LAW that specifically states the president can't ask a favor of a foreign government.
> 
> Here's a clue... IT'S DONE ALL THE TIME, BY EVERY LEADER, OF EVERY GOVERNMENT... ALL THE TIME.
> 
> For Christ sake, GET A CLUE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derp. Derp. Not a personal favor. Derp. Derp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say "PERSONAL" favor... TWIT? NO!
> 
> Reading comprehension is your friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. But Trump asked for a personal favor. Dumb shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but that's bull shit. Please keep your bull shit to yourself. Normal people that know the truth don't need to hear that pathetic garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sad. You believe that Trump cares about corruption in general. He just asked for announcements about investigations into Biden and Crowdstrike because he was spitballin'.
> 
> Mother fucking bad faith mother fucker.
Click to expand...

Trump campaigned on ending DC corruption...pay attention...


----------



## joaquinmiller

The Purge said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ukraine military aid bill states that aid would be sent no later than Sept.30, Trump sent the aid on Sept.11, and there was NO INVESTIGATION of Biden by Ukraine as was alleged to a reason for the impeachment!
> 
> This legal deadline was taken care of 20 days before the deadline of the bill for military aid
> 
> Source, Kevin McCullough radio AM970 THE ANSWER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct!  Trump released the aid within 48 hours of learning Congress had been informed of the whistleblower report.  Nothing says release the military aid like, 'oh fuck, they're on to us'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had 20 more days, LEGALLY, YOU DUMBFUCK!
Click to expand...


And he didn't waste any time once he knew Congress had been informed of the whistleblower.  The jig was up.


----------



## yidnar

Wry Catcher said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan hasn't raised his hand and sworn on bible he had no knowledge of the abuse of wrestlers at Ohio State.  He now accuses everyone who testifies under oath of lying.
> 
> 
> 
> Lame deflection.
> 
> Proves today's debacle has you flummoxed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, I spent the morning listening to the statements by the Majority Chairman and Nunes, Kent and Taylor.  I then went to my yard and bagged leaves and just came in for lunch.
> 
> My take on the opening was necessary and sufficient to see where this was going:
> 
> Facts by the Democrats, Obstructions and character assassinations by the Republicans.
Click to expand...

rod catcher has no idea what the truth is ..... to you the truth is a matter of opinion !


----------



## Siete

The Purge said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ukraine military aid bill states that aid would be sent no later than Sept.30, Trump sent the aid on Sept.11, and there was NO INVESTIGATION of Biden by Ukraine as was alleged to a reason for the impeachment!
> 
> This legal deadline was taken care of 20 days before the deadline of the bill for military aid
> 
> Source, Kevin McCullough radio AM970 THE ANSWER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct!  Trump released the aid within 48 hours of learning Congress had been informed of the whistleblower report.  Nothing says release the military aid like, 'oh fuck, they're on to us'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had 20 more days, LEGALLY, YOU DUMBFUCK!
Click to expand...


u should have told Goldilocks that .

but dumbasses beget dumbasses .


----------



## basquebromance

why doesnt Trump, or any american president, just cut Putin off? make him a pariah, and let him and Russia go their own way!


----------



## IM2

basquebromance said:


> goodbye to the republic. goodbye to democracy. america is over if trump is impeached


If Trump is not impeached it means a president is above the law.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

IM2 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Viet Nam war as well
> 
> 
> 
> Eisenhower sent aid and advisors . So who's war is it then. Your scum ball leader is going down and his followers are going back under the rocks they came from. You won't be able to turn this country into a dictatorship as you want and we won't let you piss on our flag and constitution.  We have the military and the majority so your threats with all you guns is comical . We will have you run over with your 32 guns on your back with a tank. You can't have my country.  God Bless America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think you have the tank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simply because the military has a oath to protect our democracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are not a democracy, but a Republic, and you people are trying to destroy it.
> 
> You might at least learn what it is that you're trying to destroy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know what we are, that's why we oppose Trump.
Click to expand...


Actually, you haven't a clue.  You lack historical background.  Otherwise you would not be what you are.


----------



## basquebromance

IM2 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> goodbye to the republic. goodbye to democracy. america is over if trump is impeached
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump is not impeached it means a president is above the law.
Click to expand...

so?


----------



## WEATHER53

LoneLaugher said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? Please show the AMERICAN LAW that specifically states the president can't ask a favor of a foreign government.
> 
> Here's a clue... IT'S DONE ALL THE TIME, BY EVERY LEADER, OF EVERY GOVERNMENT... ALL THE TIME.
> 
> For Christ sake, GET A CLUE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derp. Derp. Not a personal favor. Derp. Derp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say "PERSONAL" favor... TWIT? NO!
> 
> Reading comprehension is your friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. But Trump asked for a personal favor. Dumb shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He asked for something that could benefit our Nation but not him personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. You're THAT stupid.
Click to expand...

And  yet you are So Brilliant that you were unable to articulate a response and you resorted to loser lib name calling.


----------



## 007

BlindBoo said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What difference would it make?
> 
> None
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're just kidding yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Trumpybear knew there was an open investigation into Good Ol'Joe he would turn him into Hillary the horrible in a heartbeat.
Click to expand...

Sorry... but I don't speak bubble head lib-slang... I have no idea who Trumpybear is.


----------



## skye

I  agree! 






*Mark Meadows*‏Verified account @RepMarkMeadows 57m57 minutes ago

Brilliant job by my colleagues today on the Intel Committee. They clearly highlighted the gaping holes in the Democrats' argument and established the unreal levels of hearsay involved. No two ways about it: today was a MAJOR setback for the unfounded impeachment fantasy.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

IM2 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All they have to defend poor old Trumpybear is that his plot to extort the Ukraine failed miserably
> 
> Jordan kept driving that point home.
> 
> The plot failed!  You can't impeach him because his plot failed, can you?  How dare you impeach that failure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact there was no extortion.  When commies make up lies, that doesn't make it the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called comprehension.  Look it up.  Trump never once mentioned any kind of threat or consideration in getting US aid.  Not once.  The Democrats simply made it up, because Democrats think they can read minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.
Click to expand...


Show me where I'm incorrect.  

_*"The other thing, there's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that, so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you ·can look into it ... It sounds horrible to me."*_

So where is this threat?  I don't see it.  I don't see a mention of US aid, military supplies, nothing.


----------



## The Purge

joaquinmiller said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ukraine military aid bill states that aid would be sent no later than Sept.30, Trump sent the aid on Sept.11, and there was NO INVESTIGATION of Biden by Ukraine as was alleged to a reason for the impeachment!
> 
> This legal deadline was taken care of 20 days before the deadline of the bill for military aid
> 
> Source, Kevin McCullough radio AM970 THE ANSWER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct!  Trump released the aid within 48 hours of learning Congress had been informed of the whistleblower report.  Nothing says release the military aid like, 'oh fuck, they're on to us'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had 20 more days, LEGALLY, YOU DUMBFUCK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And he didn't waste any time once he knew Congress had been informed of the whistleblower.  The jig was up.
Click to expand...

If that was the case why wait TWO DAYS...WHY NOT IMMEDIATELY???


----------



## The Original Tree

BlindBoo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Extortion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. So how long do you republicans plan on being disingenuous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Food for thought.  It is what our foreign policy is based on and Trump was trying to weaponized it against his domestic opposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That food as you call it sounds like what a bull dumps in the field. I suspect you think it's steak most call it bullshit. but to each their own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Correction, Trump bastardize the process by trying to weaponize it against his political enemies.
Click to expand...

*Why are you discussing Everything The Obama Administration did to every Government Department in this thread?

Eric Ciaramella made a statement during Schiff's Secret Underground Bunker Inquiry when asked about Hunter Biden:



*


----------



## Siete

basquebromance said:


> why doesnt Trump, or any american president, just cut Putin off? make him a pariah, and let him and Russia go their own way!



Alex,

I'll take Russian Investments for $500.


----------



## 007

LoneLaugher said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? Please show the AMERICAN LAW that specifically states the president can't ask a favor of a foreign government.
> 
> Here's a clue... IT'S DONE ALL THE TIME, BY EVERY LEADER, OF EVERY GOVERNMENT... ALL THE TIME.
> 
> For Christ sake, GET A CLUE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derp. Derp. Not a personal favor. Derp. Derp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say "PERSONAL" favor... TWIT? NO!
> 
> Reading comprehension is your friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. But Trump asked for a personal favor. Dumb shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but that's bull shit. Please keep your bull shit to yourself. Normal people that know the truth don't need to hear that pathetic garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sad. You believe that Trump cares about corruption in general. He just asked for announcements about investigations into Biden and Crowdstrike because he was spitballin'.
> 
> Mother fucking bad faith mother fucker.
Click to expand...

Good Lord... get a grip on yourself. Your TDS has got you all out of joint. Maybe turn off the DEMOCRAT PROPAGANDA WING for a couple hours and remember you're on planet earth.


----------



## The Purge

Siete said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ukraine military aid bill states that aid would be sent no later than Sept.30, Trump sent the aid on Sept.11, and there was NO INVESTIGATION of Biden by Ukraine as was alleged to a reason for the impeachment!
> 
> This legal deadline was taken care of 20 days before the deadline of the bill for military aid
> 
> Source, Kevin McCullough radio AM970 THE ANSWER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct!  Trump released the aid within 48 hours of learning Congress had been informed of the whistleblower report.  Nothing says release the military aid like, 'oh fuck, they're on to us'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had 20 more days, LEGALLY, YOU DUMBFUCK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> u should have told Goldilocks that .
> 
> but dumbasses beget dumbasses .
Click to expand...

Yes, YOU are here writing about yourself!


----------



## The Original Tree

IM2 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> goodbye to the republic. goodbye to democracy. america is over if trump is impeached
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump is not impeached it means a president is above the law.
Click to expand...

*How do you think Obama Bin Spying lasted for 8 years?*

*When Eric Ciarmella was asked what he knew about the 2016 Election, he said:





*


----------



## Wry Catcher

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans keep asking what the High Crime and Misdemeanor is.....the answer is ....BRIBERY
> 
> Specifically identified in the Constitution
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ What  happened to Russian collusion?
Click to expand...


Russia and Putin won.


----------



## okfine

IM2 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Extortion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. So how long do you republicans plan on being disingenuous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Food for thought.  It is what our foreign policy is based on and Trump was trying to weaponized it against his domestic opposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Kent testified that Trumps policies on Ukraine are much better than maobamas was. Go figure. Kent also said he warned Bidens staff about Hunter.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he?
> 
> *US-Russia Relations: Obama Signs Bill Giving Weapons To Ukraine, Allowing Economic Sanctions Against Russia*
> 
> President Barack Obama signed the Ukraine Freedom Support Act on Thursday, but does not have immediate plans to enact the restrictions it authorizes. The law allows the U.S. to impose economic sanctions on Russia and give Ukraine up to $350 million in military aid as it resists pro-Russia rebels. The House of Representatives and Senate passed the bill earlier this week.
> 
> US-Russia Relations: Obama Signs Bill Giving Weapons To Ukraine, Allowing Economic Sanctions Against Russia
Click to expand...

And if someone can read, it says he was waiting for our ally, the EU, to get their say on sanctions against Russia.


----------



## BlindBoo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact there was no extortion.  When commies make up lies, that doesn't make it the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Extortion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. So how long do you republicans plan on being disingenuous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Food for thought.  It is what our foreign policy is based on and Trump was trying to weaponized it against his domestic opposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some opposition.  The guy doesn't even know which way to face on stage or what state he's in.  Being a Democrat presidential nominee for your party doesn't insulate you from being looked into for suspicious activity.  Trump never once mentioned Biden in the context as a contestant or even the election for that matter.  In other words, the Democrats are going to make up "their" reason why Trump asked Zelensky to look into the situation.
> 
> Like I said, this is an impeachment based on the Thought Police.
Click to expand...


Biden wasn't the only target in the long running plot to weaponize our foreign policy against the Democrats.


----------



## Polishprince

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure.  Love all the evidence you brought.
> 
> 
> 
> The Javelin was designed to take out tanks. The Ukrainians want them, but Putin can't afford more tanks. You a f'n Russian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what military weapons did obama give to Ukraine? MRE'S and blankets don't count as weapons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter and I damn sure am not going to believe what a bunch of birthers have to say about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It matters when the public is lead to believe obama aided the Ukrainians when he didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter when lies are told about Obama by people who still call him a Kenyan.
Click to expand...



That's where Obama's people are supposedly from, Kenya.

That would make him a Kenyan-American if you believe it.     Trump investigated the matter, determined that the Big O was born in America.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BlindBoo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Extortion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. So how long do you republicans plan on being disingenuous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Food for thought.  It is what our foreign policy is based on and Trump was trying to weaponized it against his domestic opposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some opposition.  The guy doesn't even know which way to face on stage or what state he's in.  Being a Democrat presidential nominee for your party doesn't insulate you from being looked into for suspicious activity.  Trump never once mentioned Biden in the context as a contestant or even the election for that matter.  In other words, the Democrats are going to make up "their" reason why Trump asked Zelensky to look into the situation.
> 
> Like I said, this is an impeachment based on the Thought Police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden wasn't the only target in the long running plot to weaponize our foreign policy against the Democrats.
Click to expand...


So why didn't they start the impeachment with this so-called other target of yours?  Were these two people the warmup act or something?


----------



## LoneLaugher

Rambunctious said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Derp. Derp. Not a personal favor. Derp. Derp.
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say "PERSONAL" favor... TWIT? NO!
> 
> Reading comprehension is your friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. But Trump asked for a personal favor. Dumb shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but that's bull shit. Please keep your bull shit to yourself. Normal people that know the truth don't need to hear that pathetic garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sad. You believe that Trump cares about corruption in general. He just asked for announcements about investigations into Biden and Crowdstrike because he was spitballin'.
> 
> Mother fucking bad faith mother fucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump campaigned on ending DC corruption...pay attention...
Click to expand...


Yeah. That's the ticket. Yeah! Yeah!


----------



## LoneLaugher

WEATHER53 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Derp. Derp. Not a personal favor. Derp. Derp.
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say "PERSONAL" favor... TWIT? NO!
> 
> Reading comprehension is your friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. But Trump asked for a personal favor. Dumb shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He asked for something that could benefit our Nation but not him personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. You're THAT stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And  yet you are So Brilliant that you were unable to articulate a response and you resorted to loser lib name calling.
Click to expand...


OK. Dummy.


----------



## NotYourBody

toobfreak said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats: We killed it
> 
> Republicans: We killed it
> 
> 
> People: Thanks for wasting our time.
> 
> 
> 
> If "the people" think it is a wast of their time, that's a win for the republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many average people do the Dims really think sat around to listen to some idiot wax on about the history of Ukraine in global politics for an hour / hour and half before even mentioning Giuliani or Trump and then, only by hearsay, opinion and supposition to say that the PRESIDENT'S FOREIGN POLICY DID NOT FIT HIS?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EXACTLY... this today was a complete SNOOZE FEST, and I guarantee, VERY few people watched it. But there was no GOTCHA, there was no new HEAD LINE, there wasn't ANYTHING, and the demtrash were banking on this being the BIG DAY, THIS WAS IT, this was their two STAR WITNESSES... we were supposed to see OVERWHELMING, something... but no, we saw NOTHING.
> 
> It's BACK FIRING, and if Nancy has a BRAIN CELL LEFT, she's going to be PULLING THE PLUG on ScHITf like FRIDAY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The networks spent millions in lost adverting revenue to air this commercial free non stop, the same people that ran reruns of Leave It To Beaver last July rather than air the 4th celebration of our nation, its heroes and military because they considered THAT a waste of money.  I only had the hearing on in the background and it was bad enough, folks who propped toothpicks in their eyes today for the "big show" won't be tuning in again much tomorrow.
Click to expand...

I watched every second and will do the same tomorrow. I can't speak for those who can't understand the big words.


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure.  Love all the evidence you brought.
> 
> 
> 
> The Javelin was designed to take out tanks. The Ukrainians want them, but Putin can't afford more tanks. You a f'n Russian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what military weapons did obama give to Ukraine? MRE'S and blankets don't count as weapons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter and I damn sure am not going to believe what a bunch of birthers have to say about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It matters when the public is lead to believe obama aided the Ukrainians when he didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter when lies are told about Obama by people who still call him a Kenyan.
Click to expand...

Obama's father was black, so Obama is black. His father was Kenyan, but he can't be Kenyan? He was as much white as black, but he is then neither Kenyan nor white?!

WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## Nostra

LoneLaugher said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did he say 'and'????  He asked for a favor.  Period.  NO "and".  Quit fucking lying like a schiff.
> 
> 
> 
> He is not entitled to ask for a personal favour. The US is not a fucking banana republic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really? Please show the AMERICAN LAW that specifically states the president can't ask a favor of a foreign government.
> 
> Here's a clue... IT'S DONE ALL THE TIME, BY EVERY LEADER, OF EVERY GOVERNMENT... ALL THE TIME.
> 
> For Christ sake, GET A CLUE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Derp. Derp. Not a personal favor. Derp. Derp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say "PERSONAL" favor... TWIT? NO!
> 
> Reading comprehension is your friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. But Trump asked for a personal favor. Dumb shit.
Click to expand...

Lies.


----------



## BlindBoo

basquebromance said:


> goodbye to the republic. goodbye to democracy. america is over if trump is impeached


----------



## okfine

skye said:


> I  agree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mark Meadows*‏Verified account @RepMarkMeadows 57m57 minutes ago
> 
> Brilliant job by my colleagues today on the Intel Committee. They clearly highlighted the gaping holes in the Democrats' argument and established the unreal levels of hearsay involved. No two ways about it: today was a MAJOR setback for the unfounded impeachment fantasy.


The Repubs are only looking to bastardize the hearings. Nothing else. All they have.


----------



## LoneLaugher

NotYourBody said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats: We killed it
> 
> Republicans: We killed it
> 
> 
> People: Thanks for wasting our time.
> 
> 
> 
> If "the people" think it is a wast of their time, that's a win for the republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many average people do the Dims really think sat around to listen to some idiot wax on about the history of Ukraine in global politics for an hour / hour and half before even mentioning Giuliani or Trump and then, only by hearsay, opinion and supposition to say that the PRESIDENT'S FOREIGN POLICY DID NOT FIT HIS?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EXACTLY... this today was a complete SNOOZE FEST, and I guarantee, VERY few people watched it. But there was no GOTCHA, there was no new HEAD LINE, there wasn't ANYTHING, and the demtrash were banking on this being the BIG DAY, THIS WAS IT, this was their two STAR WITNESSES... we were supposed to see OVERWHELMING, something... but no, we saw NOTHING.
> 
> It's BACK FIRING, and if Nancy has a BRAIN CELL LEFT, she's going to be PULLING THE PLUG on ScHITf like FRIDAY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The networks spent millions in lost adverting revenue to air this commercial free non stop, the same people that ran reruns of Leave It To Beaver last July rather than air the 4th celebration of our nation, its heroes and military because they considered THAT a waste of money.  I only had the hearing on in the background and it was bad enough, folks who propped toothpicks in their eyes today for the "big show" won't be tuning in again much tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched every second and will do the same tomorrow. I can't speak for those who can't understand the big words.
Click to expand...


Well. If you watch tomorrow, you'll be pretty bored. I'd wait until Friday.


----------



## jc456

joaquinmiller said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ukraine military aid bill states that aid would be sent no later than Sept.30, Trump sent the aid on Sept.11, and there was NO INVESTIGATION of Biden by Ukraine as was alleged to a reason for the impeachment!
> 
> This legal deadline was taken care of 20 days before the deadline of the bill for military aid
> 
> Source, Kevin McCullough radio AM970 THE ANSWER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct!  Trump released the aid within 48 hours of learning Congress had been informed of the whistleblower report.  Nothing says release the military aid like, 'oh fuck, they're on to us'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had 20 more days, LEGALLY, YOU DUMBFUCK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And he didn't waste any time once he knew Congress had been informed of the whistleblower.  The jig was up.
Click to expand...

was it late?


----------



## jc456

joaquinmiller said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ukraine military aid bill states that aid would be sent no later than Sept.30, Trump sent the aid on Sept.11, and there was NO INVESTIGATION of Biden by Ukraine as was alleged to a reason for the impeachment!
> 
> This legal deadline was taken care of 20 days before the deadline of the bill for military aid
> 
> Source, Kevin McCullough radio AM970 THE ANSWER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct!  Trump released the aid within 48 hours of learning Congress had been informed of the whistleblower report.  Nothing says release the military aid like, 'oh fuck, they're on to us'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had 20 more days, LEGALLY, YOU DUMBFUCK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And he didn't waste any time once he knew Congress had been informed of the whistleblower.  The jig was up.
Click to expand...

so you have the memo?


----------



## The Original Tree

BlindBoo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Extortion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. So how long do you republicans plan on being disingenuous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Food for thought.  It is what our foreign policy is based on and Trump was trying to weaponized it against his domestic opposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some opposition.  The guy doesn't even know which way to face on stage or what state he's in.  Being a Democrat presidential nominee for your party doesn't insulate you from being looked into for suspicious activity.  Trump never once mentioned Biden in the context as a contestant or even the election for that matter.  In other words, the Democrats are going to make up "their" reason why Trump asked Zelensky to look into the situation.
> 
> Like I said, this is an impeachment based on the Thought Police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden wasn't the only target in the long running plot to weaponize our foreign policy against the Democrats.
Click to expand...

*At least you admit Obama and The Deep State Weaponized All Government Agencies only they did it against We The People, and especially President Trump.

And that is an undeniable fact, that can be supported with mountains of evidence.*


----------



## NotYourBody

LoneLaugher said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> If "the people" think it is a wast of their time, that's a win for the republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many average people do the Dims really think sat around to listen to some idiot wax on about the history of Ukraine in global politics for an hour / hour and half before even mentioning Giuliani or Trump and then, only by hearsay, opinion and supposition to say that the PRESIDENT'S FOREIGN POLICY DID NOT FIT HIS?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EXACTLY... this today was a complete SNOOZE FEST, and I guarantee, VERY few people watched it. But there was no GOTCHA, there was no new HEAD LINE, there wasn't ANYTHING, and the demtrash were banking on this being the BIG DAY, THIS WAS IT, this was their two STAR WITNESSES... we were supposed to see OVERWHELMING, something... but no, we saw NOTHING.
> 
> It's BACK FIRING, and if Nancy has a BRAIN CELL LEFT, she's going to be PULLING THE PLUG on ScHITf like FRIDAY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The networks spent millions in lost adverting revenue to air this commercial free non stop, the same people that ran reruns of Leave It To Beaver last July rather than air the 4th celebration of our nation, its heroes and military because they considered THAT a waste of money.  I only had the hearing on in the background and it was bad enough, folks who propped toothpicks in their eyes today for the "big show" won't be tuning in again much tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched every second and will do the same tomorrow. I can't speak for those who can't understand the big words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well. If you watch tomorrow, you'll be pretty bored. I'd wait until Friday.
Click to expand...

Way to rain on my attempt at civic duty. 

I guess I can go out tomorrow and replenish my special impeachment blend popcorn.


----------



## OKTexas

IM2 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Extortion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. So how long do you republicans plan on being disingenuous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Food for thought.  It is what our foreign policy is based on and Trump was trying to weaponized it against his domestic opposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Kent testified that Trumps policies on Ukraine are much better than maobamas was. Go figure. Kent also said he warned Bidens staff about Hunter.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he?
> 
> *US-Russia Relations: Obama Signs Bill Giving Weapons To Ukraine, Allowing Economic Sanctions Against Russia*
> 
> President Barack Obama signed the Ukraine Freedom Support Act on Thursday, but does not have immediate plans to enact the restrictions it authorizes. The law allows the U.S. to impose economic sanctions on Russia and give Ukraine up to $350 million in military aid as it resists pro-Russia rebels. The House of Representatives and Senate passed the bill earlier this week.
> 
> US-Russia Relations: Obama Signs Bill Giving Weapons To Ukraine, Allowing Economic Sanctions Against Russia
Click to expand...



Yet maobama NEVER provided Ukraine with lethal aid, did he?

Also you seem to have jumped right over the 4 links I provided proving Ukraine intentionally interfered with the 2016 election. Why are you being such a coward? Can't admit you're wrong? Or does it just not fit your commie propaganda? Come on commie, man up.

.


----------



## Meathead

okfine said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I  agree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mark Meadows*‏Verified account @RepMarkMeadows 57m57 minutes ago
> 
> Brilliant job by my colleagues today on the Intel Committee. They clearly highlighted the gaping holes in the Democrats' argument and established the unreal levels of hearsay involved. No two ways about it: today was a MAJOR setback for the unfounded impeachment fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> The Repubs are only looking to bastardize the hearings. Nothing else. All they have.
Click to expand...

It's over. Even the House Dems are not going to vote for impeachment, except for the brain-trust like Waters and the Squad.


----------



## Polishprince

okfine said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Extortion
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close. So how long do you republicans plan on being disingenuous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Food for thought.  It is what our foreign policy is based on and Trump was trying to weaponized it against his domestic opposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Kent testified that Trumps policies on Ukraine are much better than maobamas was. Go figure. Kent also said he warned Bidens staff about Hunter.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he?
> 
> *US-Russia Relations: Obama Signs Bill Giving Weapons To Ukraine, Allowing Economic Sanctions Against Russia*
> 
> President Barack Obama signed the Ukraine Freedom Support Act on Thursday, but does not have immediate plans to enact the restrictions it authorizes. The law allows the U.S. to impose economic sanctions on Russia and give Ukraine up to $350 million in military aid as it resists pro-Russia rebels. The House of Representatives and Senate passed the bill earlier this week.
> 
> US-Russia Relations: Obama Signs Bill Giving Weapons To Ukraine, Allowing Economic Sanctions Against Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if someone can read, it says he was waiting for our ally, the EU, to get their say on sanctions against Russia.
Click to expand...





Interesting picture of Uncle Pooty and Obama.   Putin is showing disrespect to Obama by not even wearing a necktie.

Its great to see foreign powers showing respect for us again


----------



## WEATHER53

LoneLaugher said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say "PERSONAL" favor... TWIT? NO!
> 
> Reading comprehension is your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. But Trump asked for a personal favor. Dumb shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He asked for something that could benefit our Nation but not him personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. You're THAT stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And  yet you are So Brilliant that you were unable to articulate a response and you resorted to loser lib name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK. Dummy.
Click to expand...

The Lone Deranger


----------



## okfine

Meathead said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I  agree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mark Meadows*‏Verified account @RepMarkMeadows 57m57 minutes ago
> 
> Brilliant job by my colleagues today on the Intel Committee. They clearly highlighted the gaping holes in the Democrats' argument and established the unreal levels of hearsay involved. No two ways about it: today was a MAJOR setback for the unfounded impeachment fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> The Repubs are only looking to bastardize the hearings. Nothing else. All they have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's over. Even the House Dems are not going to vote for impeachment, except for the brain-trust like Waters and the Squad.
Click to expand...

You have 1st hand info and from who?


----------



## Nostra

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> This pretty much nails it.
> 
> 
> Read the whole thing, Dimwingers.............it has a lot of words, so you may need to take some breaks......but read it and discover just how devoid of facts and evidence this impeachment farce is.
> 
> I predict a lot of Dimwinger crying and whining about the author, and nothing to debunk any of the facts he presents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gregg Jarrett: The Trump impeachment inquiry is already in big trouble. Here's who Democrats have to thank*
> 
> The clown show known as an "impeachment inquiry" is getting more comical and hapless by the day.
> 
> Consider the latest remark from the circus master himself, California Rep. Adam Schiff, (think Bozo, not Pennywise). The Democratic chairman of the House Intelligence Committee says he doesn’t want Republicans turning the impeachment proceedings into a “sham.” The hilarious irony is lost on no one. Schiff has already managed to accomplish it all on his own.
> 
> *At first, Schiff wanted the faux “whistleblower” who triggered the impeachment farce to testify. Then, suddenly, he didn’t. What changed? In the interim, evidence emerged that Schiff and/or his staff colluded with the “whistleblower” before the complaint was ever filed and then lied about it, earning Schiff “Four Pinocchios” from The Washington Post.
> 
> 
> 
> The chairman now wants to conceal his own role in engineering the pretext for impeachment and his subsequent deceit. This is why he has insisted that the “whistleblower” remain anonymous, despite no such right, guarantee, privilege, or entitlement written in the law, as I explained in an earlier column. Even though the undercover informant (reportedly working for the CIA) does not qualify for whistleblower status under the law as determined by the Department of Justice, any effort by Republicans to call him as a witness will be blocked by Schiff.*
> 
> But Schiff’s machinations are more malevolent than masking the key witness. Those he will call to testify are already on record dishing up prodigious plates of multiple hearsay and rank speculation. It is obvious from the released transcripts of the heretofore “super top-secret” inquisition that none of them have any firsthand knowledge of a “quid pro quo” allegedly demanded by President Trump.
> 
> *For example, Bill Taylor, the acting ambassador to Ukraine who will testify on Wednesday, told Schiff’s committee that it was his “understanding” there was a link between U.S. security assistance and an investigation of Joe and Hunter Biden. How did Taylor arrive at his opinion? He heard it through discussions with other diplomats, although there is no indication that any of these individuals had direct knowledge of anything. The chain of hearsay went something like this: the European Union Ambassador Gordon Sondland told National Security Council official Tim Morrison who, in turn, told Taylor that there was a purported "quid pro quo."
> 
> 
> 
> But wait. If Sondland was the original source, where did he get his information? He initially testified that in a brief phone conversation with Trump, the president explicitly told him, “I want nothing ... I want no quid pro quo.” Sondland added that he “never” thought there was a precondition on aid. Later, he revised his testimony to state, “I presumed that the aid suspension had become linked to the proposed anti-corruption statement.”
> 
> Ah, yes. He "presumed." Reliable witnesses do not assume or presume anything. If they do, it is nothing more than supposition that should be discarded like yesterday’s trash.
> 
> My favorite purveyor of assorted hearsay is another star witness for Schiff this Wednesday. Deputy Assistant Secretary of State George Kent testified that he “believed” there was a “quid pro quo” after speaking to Taylor who spoke to Morrison who heard it from Sondland who, as noted, “presumed” a precondition. This is conjecture built on triple hearsay. It is not evidence, it is junk. If this were a court of law, the presiding judge would instruct the jury to disregard such testimony and strike it from the record.
> *
> *The Democratic chairman of the House Intelligence Committee says he doesn’t want Republicans turning the impeachment proceedings into a “sham.” The hilarious irony is lost on no one. Adam Schiff has already managed to accomplish it all on his own. *
> 
> *Under cross-examination, these witnesses readily admitted they had no firsthand knowledge of the president’s intent during his telephone call with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky. They simply propagated and repeated rumors and innuendo in their diplomatic echo chamber. But that has not stopped Schiff from pretending that they are valued witnesses. With the chairman’s encouragement and guidance, they have offered their interpretations of the Trump-Zelensky conversation. It reminds me of Schiff’s own dramatic interpretation of the phone call, which was nothing more than an unconscionable fabrication designed to smear Trump.*
> 
> A transcript of the real conversation is the best evidence of what actually occurred. Indeed, it is the only relevant and material evidence. Nowhere is there a demand, condition, or pressure for a “quid pro quo” that made an investigation of the Bidens contingent on U.S. military assistance. This is corroborated by Zelensky who is on record stating that there was no blackmail involved and no pressure applied. “Nobody pushed me,” Zelensky said. “We had a great phone call,” he added. “It was normal.”
> 
> *The Ukrainian government has confirmed that it was unaware that U.S. aid had been temporarily suspended until almost five weeks after the call with Trump. As noted in my previous column, it is impossible for there to be a “quid pro quo” when the recipient of the “quid” is oblivious to the existence of the "quo."*
> 
> *In the court of public opinion, Schiff increasingly reveals himself to be the court jester playing the fool. He presides over an investigatory charade that is anathema to fundamental fairness and due process.
> 
> If the inquiry was equitable, both sides would be able to call their own witnesses. Yet, the House of Representatives passed its impeachment measure giving Schiff the right to veto GOP witnesses. He has already made it clear that he will do so, rejecting a request that the faux “whistleblower” testify. It is clear that other witnesses, including Schiff and/or his staff, will also be rejected.*
> 
> 
> 
> To his credit, Sen. Lindsey Graham, R-S.C., has made it clear that if the unidentified informant who precipitated the impeachment "witch hunt" is not allowed to testify in the House, “this thing is dead on arrival in the Senate.”
> 
> *In truth, it was DOA the moment Schiff was put in charge of this clown show.
> 
> Gregg Jarrett: The Trump impeachment inquiry is already in big trouble. Here's who Democrats have to thank*
> 
> 
> 
> That is quite a wall of Gish Gallop , Dude
> 
> Let me boil a few things down for you:
> 
> Yes, the witnesses who testified may not have first hand information but many people have been convicted on hearsay evidence.
> 
> The Trump (so called ) Administration has blocked those who do have first hand knowledge from appearing.
> 
> The information contained in the whistleblower complaint has been independently corroborated by the witnesses
> 
> You asked what has changed from the time that Adam Schiff  wanted the whistleblower to appear and now. I will tell you. They have enough to nail the orange ogre without the whistleblower, who by the way, does qualify for that status.
> 
> The Republicans are showing their fear and desperation by trying to make it about Biden and whatever other horseshit that they can throw at the wall in the hope that something will stick.   There is more but you get the idea
Click to expand...

Please bring a list of people convicted on nothing but hearsay.

Trump is using the system to challenge this farce. Deal with it.

Nothing has been corroborated.  They offered their opinions and feelings.  That isn't evidence.

Wrong, what changed is Schifferbrains was exposed as having conspired with the Gossipblower, and now he is trying to cover his own ass.

BTW, nice wife beaters ya got there.


----------



## joaquinmiller

The Purge said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ukraine military aid bill states that aid would be sent no later than Sept.30, Trump sent the aid on Sept.11, and there was NO INVESTIGATION of Biden by Ukraine as was alleged to a reason for the impeachment!
> 
> This legal deadline was taken care of 20 days before the deadline of the bill for military aid
> 
> Source, Kevin McCullough radio AM970 THE ANSWER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct!  Trump released the aid within 48 hours of learning Congress had been informed of the whistleblower report.  Nothing says release the military aid like, 'oh fuck, they're on to us'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had 20 more days, LEGALLY, YOU DUMBFUCK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And he didn't waste any time once he knew Congress had been informed of the whistleblower.  The jig was up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was the case why wait TWO DAYS...WHY NOT IMMEDIATELY???
Click to expand...


What's the rush?  He had 20 more days,


----------



## jc456

BlindBoo said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one asked anyone to kill anybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one was harmed in the making of my conspiracy straw man.  A's wife is still alive and well, but is looking for an attorney.
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently you are new to how world leaders negotiate thinks looking for a win win for both their nation's interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting the aid is a win for Ukraine.  Something they already won, so they thought.  Not sure how it was a win for them to being strong armed into announcing an investigation into the Republicans political rivals.  Certainly wouldn't have been a win for the Democrat part of our country now would it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allies have a responsibility to expose corruption by high level government officials.  You know, like a US VP getting his lightweight son a high paying job he isn't qualified for at a corrupt company and then demanding that the nation fire their prosecutor investigating the company.  There is no statute of limitations on that kind of thing.  It helps both nations stay above board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The corruption occurred before Biden was hired.  In the age of Trump are you suggesting that a persons name by right of birth has no monetary value?  The reason everybody wanted the prosecutor fired was because the investigating into the corruption was stopped. Not because he wasn't investigating them.
Click to expand...

wow, nice double speak.


----------



## joaquinmiller

jc456 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ukraine military aid bill states that aid would be sent no later than Sept.30, Trump sent the aid on Sept.11, and there was NO INVESTIGATION of Biden by Ukraine as was alleged to a reason for the impeachment!
> 
> This legal deadline was taken care of 20 days before the deadline of the bill for military aid
> 
> Source, Kevin McCullough radio AM970 THE ANSWER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct!  Trump released the aid within 48 hours of learning Congress had been informed of the whistleblower report.  Nothing says release the military aid like, 'oh fuck, they're on to us'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had 20 more days, LEGALLY, YOU DUMBFUCK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And he didn't waste any time once he knew Congress had been informed of the whistleblower.  The jig was up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> was it late?
Click to expand...


I haven't seen anyone claim that.  Have you?


----------



## Nostra

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> This pretty much nails it.
> 
> 
> Read the whole thing, Dimwingers.............it has a lot of words, so you may need to take some breaks......but read it and discover just how devoid of facts and evidence this impeachment farce is.
> 
> I predict a lot of Dimwinger crying and whining about the author, and nothing to debunk any of the facts he presents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gregg Jarrett: The Trump impeachment inquiry is already in big trouble. Here's who Democrats have to thank*
> 
> The clown show known as an "impeachment inquiry" is getting more comical and hapless by the day.
> 
> Consider the latest remark from the circus master himself, California Rep. Adam Schiff, (think Bozo, not Pennywise). The Democratic chairman of the House Intelligence Committee says he doesn’t want Republicans turning the impeachment proceedings into a “sham.” The hilarious irony is lost on no one. Schiff has already managed to accomplish it all on his own.
> 
> *At first, Schiff wanted the faux “whistleblower” who triggered the impeachment farce to testify. Then, suddenly, he didn’t. What changed? In the interim, evidence emerged that Schiff and/or his staff colluded with the “whistleblower” before the complaint was ever filed and then lied about it, earning Schiff “Four Pinocchios” from The Washington Post.
> 
> 
> 
> The chairman now wants to conceal his own role in engineering the pretext for impeachment and his subsequent deceit. This is why he has insisted that the “whistleblower” remain anonymous, despite no such right, guarantee, privilege, or entitlement written in the law, as I explained in an earlier column. Even though the undercover informant (reportedly working for the CIA) does not qualify for whistleblower status under the law as determined by the Department of Justice, any effort by Republicans to call him as a witness will be blocked by Schiff.*
> 
> But Schiff’s machinations are more malevolent than masking the key witness. Those he will call to testify are already on record dishing up prodigious plates of multiple hearsay and rank speculation. It is obvious from the released transcripts of the heretofore “super top-secret” inquisition that none of them have any firsthand knowledge of a “quid pro quo” allegedly demanded by President Trump.
> 
> *For example, Bill Taylor, the acting ambassador to Ukraine who will testify on Wednesday, told Schiff’s committee that it was his “understanding” there was a link between U.S. security assistance and an investigation of Joe and Hunter Biden. How did Taylor arrive at his opinion? He heard it through discussions with other diplomats, although there is no indication that any of these individuals had direct knowledge of anything. The chain of hearsay went something like this: the European Union Ambassador Gordon Sondland told National Security Council official Tim Morrison who, in turn, told Taylor that there was a purported "quid pro quo."
> 
> 
> 
> But wait. If Sondland was the original source, where did he get his information? He initially testified that in a brief phone conversation with Trump, the president explicitly told him, “I want nothing ... I want no quid pro quo.” Sondland added that he “never” thought there was a precondition on aid. Later, he revised his testimony to state, “I presumed that the aid suspension had become linked to the proposed anti-corruption statement.”
> 
> Ah, yes. He "presumed." Reliable witnesses do not assume or presume anything. If they do, it is nothing more than supposition that should be discarded like yesterday’s trash.
> 
> My favorite purveyor of assorted hearsay is another star witness for Schiff this Wednesday. Deputy Assistant Secretary of State George Kent testified that he “believed” there was a “quid pro quo” after speaking to Taylor who spoke to Morrison who heard it from Sondland who, as noted, “presumed” a precondition. This is conjecture built on triple hearsay. It is not evidence, it is junk. If this were a court of law, the presiding judge would instruct the jury to disregard such testimony and strike it from the record.
> *
> *The Democratic chairman of the House Intelligence Committee says he doesn’t want Republicans turning the impeachment proceedings into a “sham.” The hilarious irony is lost on no one. Adam Schiff has already managed to accomplish it all on his own. *
> 
> *Under cross-examination, these witnesses readily admitted they had no firsthand knowledge of the president’s intent during his telephone call with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky. They simply propagated and repeated rumors and innuendo in their diplomatic echo chamber. But that has not stopped Schiff from pretending that they are valued witnesses. With the chairman’s encouragement and guidance, they have offered their interpretations of the Trump-Zelensky conversation. It reminds me of Schiff’s own dramatic interpretation of the phone call, which was nothing more than an unconscionable fabrication designed to smear Trump.*
> 
> A transcript of the real conversation is the best evidence of what actually occurred. Indeed, it is the only relevant and material evidence. Nowhere is there a demand, condition, or pressure for a “quid pro quo” that made an investigation of the Bidens contingent on U.S. military assistance. This is corroborated by Zelensky who is on record stating that there was no blackmail involved and no pressure applied. “Nobody pushed me,” Zelensky said. “We had a great phone call,” he added. “It was normal.”
> 
> *The Ukrainian government has confirmed that it was unaware that U.S. aid had been temporarily suspended until almost five weeks after the call with Trump. As noted in my previous column, it is impossible for there to be a “quid pro quo” when the recipient of the “quid” is oblivious to the existence of the "quo."*
> 
> *In the court of public opinion, Schiff increasingly reveals himself to be the court jester playing the fool. He presides over an investigatory charade that is anathema to fundamental fairness and due process.
> 
> If the inquiry was equitable, both sides would be able to call their own witnesses. Yet, the House of Representatives passed its impeachment measure giving Schiff the right to veto GOP witnesses. He has already made it clear that he will do so, rejecting a request that the faux “whistleblower” testify. It is clear that other witnesses, including Schiff and/or his staff, will also be rejected.*
> 
> 
> 
> To his credit, Sen. Lindsey Graham, R-S.C., has made it clear that if the unidentified informant who precipitated the impeachment "witch hunt" is not allowed to testify in the House, “this thing is dead on arrival in the Senate.”
> 
> *In truth, it was DOA the moment Schiff was put in charge of this clown show.
> 
> Gregg Jarrett: The Trump impeachment inquiry is already in big trouble. Here's who Democrats have to thank*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats think today has successfully laid the groundwork for their impeachment case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats think today has successfully laid the groundwork for their impeachment case
> 
> House Democrats believe that the testimony of Bill Taylor and George Kent today has been successful in laying the groundwork of their impeachment inquiry, setting the stage for the full timeline of events of how the aid and a meeting were withheld while the President sought investigations into his rivals.
> 
> The witnesses may not have direct knowledge of Trump’s thinking — as Republicans have pointed out — but they have plenty of firsthand knowledge about the events that occurred in the past few months that tie back to Trump’s demands.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Great NEWSFLASH....Dimwinger flock to Fake News CNN to claim victory.............Fake News CNN dutifully engages in their propaganda.


----------



## joaquinmiller

That it wasn't legally late doesn't mean a Hold had not been placed on it.

edit oops


----------



## BlindBoo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Extortion
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close. So how long do you republicans plan on being disingenuous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Food for thought.  It is what our foreign policy is based on and Trump was trying to weaponized it against his domestic opposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some opposition.  The guy doesn't even know which way to face on stage or what state he's in.  Being a Democrat presidential nominee for your party doesn't insulate you from being looked into for suspicious activity.  Trump never once mentioned Biden in the context as a contestant or even the election for that matter.  In other words, the Democrats are going to make up "their" reason why Trump asked Zelensky to look into the situation.
> 
> Like I said, this is an impeachment based on the Thought Police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden wasn't the only target in the long running plot to weaponize our foreign policy against the Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why didn't they start the impeachment with this so-called other target of yours?  Were these two people the warmup act or something?
Click to expand...


Trumpybear identified at least two targets for the Ukrainians to announce investigations into.  I'll go with 'or something' for a thousand, Alex!


----------



## toobfreak

NotYourBody said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats: We killed it
> 
> Republicans: We killed it
> 
> 
> People: Thanks for wasting our time.
> 
> 
> 
> If "the people" think it is a wast of their time, that's a win for the republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many average people do the Dims really think sat around to listen to some idiot wax on about the history of Ukraine in global politics for an hour / hour and half before even mentioning Giuliani or Trump and then, only by hearsay, opinion and supposition to say that the PRESIDENT'S FOREIGN POLICY DID NOT FIT HIS?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EXACTLY... this today was a complete SNOOZE FEST, and I guarantee, VERY few people watched it. But there was no GOTCHA, there was no new HEAD LINE, there wasn't ANYTHING, and the demtrash were banking on this being the BIG DAY, THIS WAS IT, this was their two STAR WITNESSES... we were supposed to see OVERWHELMING, something... but no, we saw NOTHING.
> 
> It's BACK FIRING, and if Nancy has a BRAIN CELL LEFT, she's going to be PULLING THE PLUG on ScHITf like FRIDAY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The networks spent millions in lost adverting revenue to air this commercial free non stop, the same people that ran reruns of Leave It To Beaver last July rather than air the 4th celebration of our nation, its heroes and military because they considered THAT a waste of money.  I only had the hearing on in the background and it was bad enough, folks who propped toothpicks in their eyes today for the "big show" won't be tuning in again much tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched every second and will do the same tomorrow. I can't speak for those who can't understand the big words.
Click to expand...

And what "big words" might they be, Little Man?  You good at filling in all the empty places with your own conclusions, eh?  Like all those gaps of no evidence?


----------



## basquebromance

he is the voice of the oppressed, he is the lush voice of the silent majority of Americans...DONALD J TRUMP!


----------



## Polishprince

okfine said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I  agree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mark Meadows*‏Verified account @RepMarkMeadows 57m57 minutes ago
> 
> Brilliant job by my colleagues today on the Intel Committee. They clearly highlighted the gaping holes in the Democrats' argument and established the unreal levels of hearsay involved. No two ways about it: today was a MAJOR setback for the unfounded impeachment fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> The Repubs are only looking to bastardize the hearings. Nothing else. All they have.
Click to expand...



The hearings are already bastardized,  pathetic partisan show-trials.  Witnesses who know nothing, saw nothing, and no time for the President's attorneys to question them.


----------



## WEATHER53

toobfreak said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> If "the people" think it is a wast of their time, that's a win for the republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many average people do the Dims really think sat around to listen to some idiot wax on about the history of Ukraine in global politics for an hour / hour and half before even mentioning Giuliani or Trump and then, only by hearsay, opinion and supposition to say that the PRESIDENT'S FOREIGN POLICY DID NOT FIT HIS?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EXACTLY... this today was a complete SNOOZE FEST, and I guarantee, VERY few people watched it. But there was no GOTCHA, there was no new HEAD LINE, there wasn't ANYTHING, and the demtrash were banking on this being the BIG DAY, THIS WAS IT, this was their two STAR WITNESSES... we were supposed to see OVERWHELMING, something... but no, we saw NOTHING.
> 
> It's BACK FIRING, and if Nancy has a BRAIN CELL LEFT, she's going to be PULLING THE PLUG on ScHITf like FRIDAY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The networks spent millions in lost adverting revenue to air this commercial free non stop, the same people that ran reruns of Leave It To Beaver last July rather than air the 4th celebration of our nation, its heroes and military because they considered THAT a waste of money.  I only had the hearing on in the background and it was bad enough, folks who propped toothpicks in their eyes today for the "big show" won't be tuning in again much tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched every second and will do the same tomorrow. I can't speak for those who can't understand the big words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what "big words" might they be, Little Man?  You good at filling in all the empty places with your own conclusions, eh?  Like all those gaps of no evidence?
Click to expand...

Who needs evidence when libs have legitimized feelings gone wild via the “impeachment hearings”


----------



## Bush92

The Purge said:


> The Ukraine military aid bill states that aid would be sent no later than Sept.30, Trump sent the aid on Sept.11, and there was NO INVESTIGATION of Biden by Ukraine as was alleged to a reason for the impeachment!
> 
> This legal deadline was taken care of 20 days before the deadline of the bill for military aid
> 
> Source, Kevin McCullough radio AM970 THE ANSWER


I wish we could have some aid to fix Schiff's fucking bug eyes. I’m tire of looking at the goofy bastard.


----------



## okfine

Polishprince said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close. So how long do you republicans plan on being disingenuous?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food for thought.  It is what our foreign policy is based on and Trump was trying to weaponized it against his domestic opposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Kent testified that Trumps policies on Ukraine are much better than maobamas was. Go figure. Kent also said he warned Bidens staff about Hunter.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he?
> 
> *US-Russia Relations: Obama Signs Bill Giving Weapons To Ukraine, Allowing Economic Sanctions Against Russia*
> 
> President Barack Obama signed the Ukraine Freedom Support Act on Thursday, but does not have immediate plans to enact the restrictions it authorizes. The law allows the U.S. to impose economic sanctions on Russia and give Ukraine up to $350 million in military aid as it resists pro-Russia rebels. The House of Representatives and Senate passed the bill earlier this week.
> 
> US-Russia Relations: Obama Signs Bill Giving Weapons To Ukraine, Allowing Economic Sanctions Against Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if someone can read, it says he was waiting for our ally, the EU, to get their say on sanctions against Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting picture of Uncle Pooty and Obama.   Putin is showing disrespect to Obama by not even wearing a necktie.
> 
> Its great to see foreign powers showing respect for us again
Click to expand...

Notice zero ties on both of them. It's called "casual attire" BFD.


----------



## kiwiman127

The Purge said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ukraine military aid bill states that aid would be sent no later than Sept.30, Trump sent the aid on Sept.11, and there was NO INVESTIGATION of Biden by Ukraine as was alleged to a reason for the impeachment!
> 
> This legal deadline was taken care of 20 days before the deadline of the bill for military aid
> 
> Source, Kevin McCullough radio AM970 THE ANSWER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct!  Trump released the aid within 48 hours of learning Congress had been informed of the whistleblower report.  Nothing says release the military aid like, 'oh fuck, they're on to us'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had 20 more days, LEGALLY, YOU DUMBFUCK!
Click to expand...


Actually Trump holding on to the Ukraine aid was illegal from day 1.
Report: State Department found White House had no legal ground to block Ukraine aid


----------



## Bush92

g5000 said:


> During the July 25 phone call, President Zelensky was unaware Trump had put a freeze on the military aid a few days prior to that phone call.  That's why Zelensky began thanking Trump for sending the aid.
> 
> Zelensky's main focus during the call, with the misunderstanding the aid was on the way, was a White House visit.  That was his second need.  He needed aid to negotiate from a position of greater strength with Russia, and he needed a White House photo op to show the world he had strong US backing.
> 
> As soon as Zelensky began thanking Trump for the Javelins, Trump said, "I would like you to do us a favor though..."
> 
> Trump held up the aid, unbeknownst to Zelensky, and as soon as the aid was mentioned, Trump immediately coupled it to the Bidens and Crowdstrike.
> 
> Prior to the phone call, there were several back channel communications between Trump, Giuliani, and Sondland and the Ukrainians about a quid pro quo for the White House get together.
> 
> Trump had to eventually release the military aid because the fiscal  year was ending.
> 
> But he has yet to grant Zelensky the White House visit.


The Biden’s are the ones who withheld aid. Joe took care of his dope head son who fucked his dead brother’s wife.


----------



## toobfreak

NotYourBody said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many average people do the Dims really think sat around to listen to some idiot wax on about the history of Ukraine in global politics for an hour / hour and half before even mentioning Giuliani or Trump and then, only by hearsay, opinion and supposition to say that the PRESIDENT'S FOREIGN POLICY DID NOT FIT HIS?!
> 
> 
> 
> EXACTLY... this today was a complete SNOOZE FEST, and I guarantee, VERY few people watched it. But there was no GOTCHA, there was no new HEAD LINE, there wasn't ANYTHING, and the demtrash were banking on this being the BIG DAY, THIS WAS IT, this was their two STAR WITNESSES... we were supposed to see OVERWHELMING, something... but no, we saw NOTHING.
> 
> It's BACK FIRING, and if Nancy has a BRAIN CELL LEFT, she's going to be PULLING THE PLUG on ScHITf like FRIDAY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The networks spent millions in lost adverting revenue to air this commercial free non stop, the same people that ran reruns of Leave It To Beaver last July rather than air the 4th celebration of our nation, its heroes and military because they considered THAT a waste of money.  I only had the hearing on in the background and it was bad enough, folks who propped toothpicks in their eyes today for the "big show" won't be tuning in again much tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched every second and will do the same tomorrow. I can't speak for those who can't understand the big words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well. If you watch tomorrow, you'll be pretty bored. I'd wait until Friday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Way to rain on my attempt at civic duty.
> 
> I guess I can go out tomorrow and replenish my special impeachment blend popcorn.
Click to expand...


And where was your "civic duty" through all the myriad of Obama and Hillary crimes?  Was it out to lunch?  On vacation that day?  Where is your "civic duty" when it comes to hearing the defense of Trump or the evidence against Biden?  Out stuck in traffic?

It takes a lot more than wishful thinking and desires to impeach a president, and I hope the democrats try it without an iron clad steel case against Trump that he truly committed a high crime with intentional malice.  You know, Trump's such an idiot, and so incompetent, he might have committed a crime like Hillary through total recklessness without even knowing better!  That was enough to get her off about 15 felony charges that other people go to prison for.

Impeach Trump without all that and I'll be sitting laughing when it all comes back like a punch in the face next year when the voters reject the democrats for trying to overthrow a presidency on purely political grounds!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Ray From Cleveland said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _'Republican Ohio Rep. Jim Jordan *ripped *House Democrats’ decision to bring in former Ambassador to Ukraine, Bill Taylor, as a star witness in their impeachment probe against President Donald Trump.'   _
> 
> *Jordan also RIPPED Taylor's testimony to shreds:*
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> “Ambassador, you weren’t on the call, were you? You didn’t listen in on President Trump and President Zelensky’s call?!"
> 
> *TAYLOR:*
> *'No'.*
> 
> 
> "Jordan also forced Taylor to acknowledge that he had *never even met **the president** or* (never) *talked with his current chief of staff, Mick Mulvaney*."
> 
> 
> 
> *JORDAN:*
> _“You’re their star witness. You’re their first witness. You’re the guy. You are the guy, based on, this based on, I mean, I’ve seen church prayer chains that are easier to understand than”_
> 
> Jordan was talking about the CHAIN OF HEARSAY from which Taylor ADMITTED he had formulated his OPINION of what he believed happened during the phone call between the President and Ukraine PM, a phone call he was forced to admit he was NOT part of and of which he had no 1st-hand account knowledge.
> 
> ....and, as Jordan questioned:
> _'...and yet YOU (Taylor) are Schiff's STAR 'witness'?  You didn't *WITNESS* anything...'_
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve Seen Church Prayer Chains That Are Easier To Understand’: Jim Jordan Eviscerates Impeachment Process
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The extortion took place over the course of weeks and months, long before the July 25 phone call, dipshit.  That's why trained chimps like Jordan keep directing your attention away from that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean Biden's extortion, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the thing here. They are accusing our guy of something he didn't do, but their guy did, and trying to impeach him on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Impeach Trump for Biden's crimes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why not?  They blamed Trump for emails getting hacked under Obama.  They accused Trump of collusion with Russia when it was Hillary and the DNC who hired foreign sources that delivered information on Trump from the Russian government......and paid for it.  So why not impeach Trump for something Biden did?
> 
> Then people wonder why we want to keep these morons out of power.
Click to expand...

They go from Russia, Russia, Russia to Ukraine, Ukraine, Ukraine and expect their non Zombie base to listen to them


----------



## Nostra

WTH_Progs? said:


> Dems really fucked this up.  Pay attention progressives, these are the Democrats you've supported.


It was another Dimwinger clusterfuck hearing.

I bet the Dimwingers are longing for the days of the Mueller testimony.


----------



## Bush92

kiwiman127 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ukraine military aid bill states that aid would be sent no later than Sept.30, Trump sent the aid on Sept.11, and there was NO INVESTIGATION of Biden by Ukraine as was alleged to a reason for the impeachment!
> 
> This legal deadline was taken care of 20 days before the deadline of the bill for military aid
> 
> Source, Kevin McCullough radio AM970 THE ANSWER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct!  Trump released the aid within 48 hours of learning Congress had been informed of the whistleblower report.  Nothing says release the military aid like, 'oh fuck, they're on to us'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had 20 more days, LEGALLY, YOU DUMBFUCK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Trump holding on to the Ukraine aid was illegal from day 1.
> Report: State Department found White House had no legal ground to block Ukraine aid
Click to expand...

Dollar diplomacy. Long tradition of it United States history.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

okfine said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure.  Love all the evidence you brought.
> 
> 
> 
> The Javelin was designed to take out tanks. The Ukrainians want them, but Putin can't afford more tanks. You a f'n Russian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what military weapons did obama give to Ukraine? MRE'S and blankets don't count as weapons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This about Trump. Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WELL, since Trump sold them the weapons they needed and obama didn't what was your point of bringing it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you retarded? WELL? Did I ever mention Obama in this thread? WELL? Whataboutism deluxe.
Click to expand...

You want to talk about what's retarded is you saying Trump stalled giving weapons to the Ukrainians when obama never gave them weapons they needed. Which is worse late in giving or not giving at all?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

NotYourBody said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats: We killed it
> 
> Republicans: We killed it
> 
> 
> People: Thanks for wasting our time.
> 
> 
> 
> If "the people" think it is a wast of their time, that's a win for the republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many average people do the Dims really think sat around to listen to some idiot wax on about the history of Ukraine in global politics for an hour / hour and half before even mentioning Giuliani or Trump and then, only by hearsay, opinion and supposition to say that the PRESIDENT'S FOREIGN POLICY DID NOT FIT HIS?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EXACTLY... this today was a complete SNOOZE FEST, and I guarantee, VERY few people watched it. But there was no GOTCHA, there was no new HEAD LINE, there wasn't ANYTHING, and the demtrash were banking on this being the BIG DAY, THIS WAS IT, this was their two STAR WITNESSES... we were supposed to see OVERWHELMING, something... but no, we saw NOTHING.
> 
> It's BACK FIRING, and if Nancy has a BRAIN CELL LEFT, she's going to be PULLING THE PLUG on ScHITf like FRIDAY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The networks spent millions in lost adverting revenue to air this commercial free non stop, the same people that ran reruns of Leave It To Beaver last July rather than air the 4th celebration of our nation, its heroes and military because they considered THAT a waste of money.  I only had the hearing on in the background and it was bad enough, folks who propped toothpicks in their eyes today for the "big show" won't be tuning in again much tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched every second and will do the same tomorrow. I can't speak for those who can't understand the big words.
Click to expand...

Get a job


----------



## Dana7360

Ropey said:


>




First of all no one in the Democratic Party can sign any bills into law right now. Where were you when you were supposed to learn how a bill becomes a law? I guess you were one of those who didn't go to class and spent their days getting high or drunk.

As of May of this year, there are 197 bills that have passed the House. They went to the Senate to die by the grim reaper moscow mitch mcconnell. Who takes pride in the fact that he has killed most of the legislation that has passed the House and gone to the Senate.

https://bigislandnow.com/2019/03/01/house-of-reps-passes-197-bills-to-senate/

Here's a video probably on your learning level on how a bill becomes law.


----------



## Meathead

okfine said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I  agree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mark Meadows*‏Verified account @RepMarkMeadows 57m57 minutes ago
> 
> Brilliant job by my colleagues today on the Intel Committee. They clearly highlighted the gaping holes in the Democrats' argument and established the unreal levels of hearsay involved. No two ways about it: today was a MAJOR setback for the unfounded impeachment fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> The Repubs are only looking to bastardize the hearings. Nothing else. All they have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's over. Even the House Dems are not going to vote for impeachment, except for the brain-trust like Waters and the Squad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have 1st hand info and from who?
Click to expand...

Yes, I saw Jordan slaughter the anti-Trump star witnesses.

It's over idiot.


----------



## easyt65

Mousterian said:


> Biden is certainly corrupt, but he's an angel compared to the Orange Turd.


Could you please provide a link to President Trump's videotaped confession of him bragging how he extorted the Ukraine PM, like the one Papa Joe made?!

Thanks...


----------



## Ropey

Laws start in Congress.


----------



## WEATHER53

Calling them witnesses is incorrect because they witnessed nothing.


----------



## Nostra

Schifferbrain's STAR WITNESSES had nothing but their opinions and feelings on things they weren't actual witnesses of.

Some case.


----------



## easyt65

Yesterday Schiff declared he would protect the Bidens during the hearings...that all went up in smoke when Schiff's own witness declared he would love to see the Bidens investigated...

Pathetically, Schiff couldn't even protect HIMSELF, coming unglued under pressure by lying about not knowing who the whistleblower he talked to is...


----------



## easyt65

To say this was a horrific 1st day for the Dems, specially the Bidens and Schiff, would be a MASSIVE understatement...

BWUHAHAHAHAHA....


----------



## Cellblock2429

Nostra said:


> Schifferbrains went straight for Taylor's comment that IF aid was not given to Ukraine that Ukrainians would die.  Several touching questions about a soldier who actually died the day after the call.
> 
> Hey Schifferbrains, the aid WAS given.  No delay, no lapse in aid.
> 
> The idiot started off with a big NOTHINGBURGER.
> 
> Already blowing up in his bug-eyed face.


/——/ Now he says he doesn’t  know the whistleblower.


----------



## toobfreak

progressive hunter said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now Jordan is ripping Schiff-for-Brains a new one.
Click to expand...


Why don't the Dims believe their own witness?!  He told Jordan there clearly was NO QUID PRO QUO.  Case closed.  You can hang this one out to dry with Mueller.  That was the whole point of this hearing!  The star witness has nothing but hearsay!  Another desperate democratic boondoggle we taxpayers must now fork out for!

I about schiff myself laughing!


----------



## okfine

bigrebnc1775 said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Javelin was designed to take out tanks. The Ukrainians want them, but Putin can't afford more tanks. You a f'n Russian?
> 
> 
> 
> So what military weapons did obama give to Ukraine? MRE'S and blankets don't count as weapons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This about Trump. Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WELL, since Trump sold them the weapons they needed and obama didn't what was your point of bringing it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you retarded? WELL? Did I ever mention Obama in this thread? WELL? Whataboutism deluxe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to talk about what's retarded is you saying Trump stalled giving weapons to the Ukrainians when obama never gave them weapons they needed. Which is worse late in giving or not giving at all?
Click to expand...

Oh my, please help us all.


----------



## okfine

Meathead said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I  agree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mark Meadows*‏Verified account @RepMarkMeadows 57m57 minutes ago
> 
> Brilliant job by my colleagues today on the Intel Committee. They clearly highlighted the gaping holes in the Democrats' argument and established the unreal levels of hearsay involved. No two ways about it: today was a MAJOR setback for the unfounded impeachment fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> The Repubs are only looking to bastardize the hearings. Nothing else. All they have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's over. Even the House Dems are not going to vote for impeachment, except for the brain-trust like Waters and the Squad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have 1st hand info and from who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I saw Jordan slaughter the anti-Trump star witnesses.
> 
> It's over idiot.
Click to expand...

Don't blink MFR


----------



## Ame®icano

Rambunctious said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only farce I've noticed is the notion that Trump has a defense!
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff won't let Trump present one dummy.....
Click to expand...


Don't worry, they have a plan.

By the way, I posted it on another topic, but it's relevant... 

Shiff announced that new whistleblower tryouts will be held on Friday. Script may be picked up at his congressional office.


----------



## Nostra

Dana7360 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all no one in the Democratic Party can sign any bills into law right now. Where were you when you were supposed to learn how a bill becomes a law? I guess you were one of those who didn't go to class and spent their days getting high or drunk.
> 
> As of May of this year, there are 197 bills that have passed the House. They went to the Senate to die by the grim reaper moscow mitch mcconnell. Who takes pride in the fact that he has killed most of the legislation that has passed the House and gone to the Senate.
> 
> https://bigislandnow.com/2019/03/01/house-of-reps-passes-197-bills-to-senate/
> 
> Here's a video probably on your learning level on how a bill becomes law.
Click to expand...

And there were over 350 Republican bills on Harry Reid's desk.

Next?


----------



## NotYourBody

toobfreak said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> EXACTLY... this today was a complete SNOOZE FEST, and I guarantee, VERY few people watched it. But there was no GOTCHA, there was no new HEAD LINE, there wasn't ANYTHING, and the demtrash were banking on this being the BIG DAY, THIS WAS IT, this was their two STAR WITNESSES... we were supposed to see OVERWHELMING, something... but no, we saw NOTHING.
> 
> It's BACK FIRING, and if Nancy has a BRAIN CELL LEFT, she's going to be PULLING THE PLUG on ScHITf like FRIDAY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The networks spent millions in lost adverting revenue to air this commercial free non stop, the same people that ran reruns of Leave It To Beaver last July rather than air the 4th celebration of our nation, its heroes and military because they considered THAT a waste of money.  I only had the hearing on in the background and it was bad enough, folks who propped toothpicks in their eyes today for the "big show" won't be tuning in again much tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched every second and will do the same tomorrow. I can't speak for those who can't understand the big words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well. If you watch tomorrow, you'll be pretty bored. I'd wait until Friday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Way to rain on my attempt at civic duty.
> 
> I guess I can go out tomorrow and replenish my special impeachment blend popcorn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where was your "civic duty" through all the myriad of Obama and Hillary crimes?  Was it out to lunch?  On vacation that day?  Where is your "civic duty" when it comes to hearing the defense of Trump or the evidence against Biden?  Out stuck in traffic?
> 
> It takes a lot more than wishful thinking and desires to impeach a president, and I hope the democrats try it without an iron clad steel case against Trump that he truly committed a high crime with intentional malice.  You know, Trump's such an idiot, and so incompetent, he might have committed a crime like Hillary through total recklessness without even knowing better!  That was enough to get her off about 15 felony charges that other people go to prison for.
> 
> Impeach Trump without all that and I'll be sitting laughing when it all comes back like a punch in the face next year when the voters reject the democrats for trying to overthrow a presidency on purely political grounds!
Click to expand...

During those times I was working and couldn't fulfill that particular civic duty, sadly. But your scolding is duly noted.

I don't need to work anymore so I have more time now to watch the shits how that is the Trump administration. I do enjoy laughing at the biggest fool ever to hold the office of the Presidency.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

jc456 said:


> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a lot of work to do. Anyone who is drawing this out and making believe actual crimes have been committed are guilty of obstruction. But that doesn't bother libs. They've been obstructing for the last three years.
> 
> 
> 
> Any one who supports this countries biggest threat and enemy are the real traitors here,We won't let you piss on our constitution , spit on our flag or force a dictatorship on us. Scum bag is your God and Leader as he is for all evangelicals..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> right?  Joe Biden must be taken down for using my money to make millions from Ukraine.  I completely agree with you!  thanks. Such corruption should be exposed and eliminated by sending the guilty Joe's to jail
Click to expand...


First you have to send Hillary to jail.  Got another 30 years to waste?

\


----------



## bigrebnc1775

okfine said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what military weapons did obama give to Ukraine? MRE'S and blankets don't count as weapons
> 
> 
> 
> This about Trump. Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WELL, since Trump sold them the weapons they needed and obama didn't what was your point of bringing it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you retarded? WELL? Did I ever mention Obama in this thread? WELL? Whataboutism deluxe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to talk about what's retarded is you saying Trump stalled giving weapons to the Ukrainians when obama never gave them weapons they needed. Which is worse late in giving or not giving at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my, please help us all.
Click to expand...

There is but one help for people who are affected with TDS that's a bullet.self-inflected


----------



## The Purge

joaquinmiller said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ukraine military aid bill states that aid would be sent no later than Sept.30, Trump sent the aid on Sept.11, and there was NO INVESTIGATION of Biden by Ukraine as was alleged to a reason for the impeachment!
> 
> This legal deadline was taken care of 20 days before the deadline of the bill for military aid
> 
> Source, Kevin McCullough radio AM970 THE ANSWER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct!  Trump released the aid within 48 hours of learning Congress had been informed of the whistleblower report.  Nothing says release the military aid like, 'oh fuck, they're on to us'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had 20 more days, LEGALLY, YOU DUMBFUCK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And he didn't waste any time once he knew Congress had been informed of the whistleblower.  The jig was up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was the case why wait TWO DAYS...WHY NOT IMMEDIATELY???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the rush?  He had 20 more days,
Click to expand...

Well, he could have always send BLANKETS INSTEAD OF MILITARY AID LIKE THE SURRENDER MONKEY DID...LOOK IT UP. ASSWIPE!


----------



## Ropey

Nostra said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all no one in the Democratic Party can sign any bills into law right now. Where were you when you were supposed to learn how a bill becomes a law? I guess you were one of those who didn't go to class and spent their days getting high or drunk.
> 
> As of May of this year, there are 197 bills that have passed the House. They went to the Senate to die by the grim reaper moscow mitch mcconnell. Who takes pride in the fact that he has killed most of the legislation that has passed the House and gone to the Senate.
> 
> https://bigislandnow.com/2019/03/01/house-of-reps-passes-197-bills-to-senate/
> 
> Here's a video probably on your learning level on how a bill becomes law.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there were over 350 Republican bills on Harry Reid's desk.
> 
> Next?
Click to expand...









Harry Reid was too busy getting his face punched in to do any work in the last six months.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

NotYourBody said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> The networks spent millions in lost adverting revenue to air this commercial free non stop, the same people that ran reruns of Leave It To Beaver last July rather than air the 4th celebration of our nation, its heroes and military because they considered THAT a waste of money.  I only had the hearing on in the background and it was bad enough, folks who propped toothpicks in their eyes today for the "big show" won't be tuning in again much tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> I watched every second and will do the same tomorrow. I can't speak for those who can't understand the big words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well. If you watch tomorrow, you'll be pretty bored. I'd wait until Friday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Way to rain on my attempt at civic duty.
> 
> I guess I can go out tomorrow and replenish my special impeachment blend popcorn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where was your "civic duty" through all the myriad of Obama and Hillary crimes?  Was it out to lunch?  On vacation that day?  Where is your "civic duty" when it comes to hearing the defense of Trump or the evidence against Biden?  Out stuck in traffic?
> 
> It takes a lot more than wishful thinking and desires to impeach a president, and I hope the democrats try it without an iron clad steel case against Trump that he truly committed a high crime with intentional malice.  You know, Trump's such an idiot, and so incompetent, he might have committed a crime like Hillary through total recklessness without even knowing better!  That was enough to get her off about 15 felony charges that other people go to prison for.
> 
> Impeach Trump without all that and I'll be sitting laughing when it all comes back like a punch in the face next year when the voters reject the democrats for trying to overthrow a presidency on purely political grounds!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> During those times I was working and couldn't fulfill that particular civic duty, sadly. But your scolding is duly noted.
> 
> I don't need to work anymore so I have more time now to watch the shits how that is the Trump administration. I do enjoy laughing at the biggest fool ever to hold the office of the Presidency.
Click to expand...

All I can say is that if you aren't working now their must be something bad about your skills.


----------



## skews13

The most explosive revelation came from Taylor, who told lawmakers that one of his aides overheard Gordon Sondland — the U.S. ambassador to the European Union and a top Trump campaign donor — on the phone with the president, during which the aide could hear Trump ask about “the investigations.” Taylor said Sondland told the president that the Ukrainians were “ready to move forward.”

The aide told Taylor that Sondland subsequently relayed “that President Trump cares more about the investigations of Biden, which [Rudy] Giuliani was pressing for.” Taylor said he was “not aware of this information” when he testified at a private deposition on Oct. 22, and only learned of it last week.


Democrats land damning new evidence in impeachment testimony


----------



## easyt65

One of my favorite parts was when Schiff was forced to scramble to cut off a GOP Congresswoman who pointed out Schiff has ZERO CREDIBILITY by bringing up how the proven lying POS attempted to present his own personally authored piece of fiction as 'evidence' against Trump in an earlier televised Impeachment hearing.

(After it was quickly exposed Schiff was lying & made the whole thing up, he and the MSM quickly switched into damage control mode to declare he had just been wasting tax dollars and time by putting on an 'SNL-like skit', a 'PARODY').

_“I would like to enter into the record the transcript from the July 25 call between President Trump and President Zelensky,” Stefanik said. “You yourself, Mr. Chairman, have mischaracterized the call.”_

Schiff quickly jumped in to stop any and all additional discussions ON LIVE TV of his seditious attempt to con the American people:

_“The gentlewoman will suspend,” he said. “By unanimous consent, I’d be happy to enter the record into the record.”_

Schiff and his committee have been posting the actual transcripts of all testimony on discussions on the State Department's web sight where it has been extremely hard to access and download.

Simultaneously, they have been providing the MSM with their own authored interpretive SUMMARY, to include talking points / quotes the MSM have been using instead of the transcripts.

Schiff wanted the 'gentlewoman' to STFU and stop reminding Americans what a lying POS he has been / is ON LIVE TV, promising to unanimously make his approval to add her comments to the transcripts and record that he will then bury on the official web site.  You can bet his and his Committee's 'Summary' to the MSM will not mention the 'gentlewoman' or her bringing up Schiff's treasonous 'parody'.


His 'parody' will be one of the things the GOP spends more time on when Schiff is forced to testify before the SENATE....




Schiff cuts off GOP congresswoman who brings up his 'parody' of Trump-Zelensky call

.


----------



## NotYourBody

toobfreak said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> EXACTLY... this today was a complete SNOOZE FEST, and I guarantee, VERY few people watched it. But there was no GOTCHA, there was no new HEAD LINE, there wasn't ANYTHING, and the demtrash were banking on this being the BIG DAY, THIS WAS IT, this was their two STAR WITNESSES... we were supposed to see OVERWHELMING, something... but no, we saw NOTHING.
> 
> It's BACK FIRING, and if Nancy has a BRAIN CELL LEFT, she's going to be PULLING THE PLUG on ScHITf like FRIDAY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The networks spent millions in lost adverting revenue to air this commercial free non stop, the same people that ran reruns of Leave It To Beaver last July rather than air the 4th celebration of our nation, its heroes and military because they considered THAT a waste of money.  I only had the hearing on in the background and it was bad enough, folks who propped toothpicks in their eyes today for the "big show" won't be tuning in again much tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched every second and will do the same tomorrow. I can't speak for those who can't understand the big words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well. If you watch tomorrow, you'll be pretty bored. I'd wait until Friday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Way to rain on my attempt at civic duty.
> 
> I guess I can go out tomorrow and replenish my special impeachment blend popcorn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where was your "civic duty" through all the myriad of Obama and Hillary crimes?  Was it out to lunch?  On vacation that day?  Where is your "civic duty" when it comes to hearing the defense of Trump or the evidence against Biden?  Out stuck in traffic?
> 
> It takes a lot more than wishful thinking and desires to impeach a president, and I hope the democrats try it without an iron clad steel case against Trump that he truly committed a high crime with intentional malice.  You know, Trump's such an idiot, and so incompetent, he might have committed a crime like Hillary through total recklessness without even knowing better!  That was enough to get her off about 15 felony charges that other people go to prison for.
> 
> Impeach Trump without all that and I'll be sitting laughing when it all comes back like a punch in the face next year when the voters reject the democrats for trying to overthrow a presidency on purely political grounds!
Click to expand...

I am neither Republican or Democrat. Both parties are corrupt. Trump is the most corrupt (and stupid) of all.


----------



## kyzr

Hearsay is not admissible evidence, as Jordan made very clear with Sondland's correction that had 6 men and 4 conversations making a mockery of Taylor's "clear (3rd hand) understanding".

Ken Starr nailed the summary, not a hint of a crime was presented, let alone an impeachable crime.


----------



## mudwhistle

Rambunctious said:


> Really dems?...do you guys really hear a crime here?...an impeachable crime?....one big enough to undo the votes of 65 million people?...I am amazed at the fecklessness on the left these days...I would hang my head in shame if I were a democrat today....


But a few guys with impressive titles thinks it is.


----------



## Ame®icano

Oddball said:


> Today's media hack echo chamber blabbering point....
> 
> View attachment 289635



Mark Quigley (D): "Hearsay can be much better evidence than direct, and it's certainly valid in this instance."


----------



## The Purge

joaquinmiller said:


> That it wasn't legally late doesn't mean a Hold had not been placed on it.
> 
> edit oops


For the terminally stupid ABNORMALS...perhaps you need me to explain the English to you?

The President had been consulting with his national security leadership team to determine the best use of Ukraine security assistance funds to achieve US national security interests,” Office of Management and Budget staff wrote in an email to House Appropriations Committee staff aides. Agencies, OMB said, “must wait to obligate them until the policy review process is complete and the President had made a final determination.”


----------



## Bush92

The Purge said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct!  Trump released the aid within 48 hours of learning Congress had been informed of the whistleblower report.  Nothing says release the military aid like, 'oh fuck, they're on to us'.
> 
> 
> 
> He had 20 more days, LEGALLY, YOU DUMBFUCK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And he didn't waste any time once he knew Congress had been informed of the whistleblower.  The jig was up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was the case why wait TWO DAYS...WHY NOT IMMEDIATELY???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the rush?  He had 20 more days,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, he could have always send BLANKETS INSTEAD OF MILITARY AID LIKE THE SURRENDER MONKEY DID...LOOK IT UP. ASSWIPE!
Click to expand...

Trump sent weapons. Obama sent blankets.


----------



## NotYourBody

AzogtheDefiler said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> If "the people" think it is a wast of their time, that's a win for the republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many average people do the Dims really think sat around to listen to some idiot wax on about the history of Ukraine in global politics for an hour / hour and half before even mentioning Giuliani or Trump and then, only by hearsay, opinion and supposition to say that the PRESIDENT'S FOREIGN POLICY DID NOT FIT HIS?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EXACTLY... this today was a complete SNOOZE FEST, and I guarantee, VERY few people watched it. But there was no GOTCHA, there was no new HEAD LINE, there wasn't ANYTHING, and the demtrash were banking on this being the BIG DAY, THIS WAS IT, this was their two STAR WITNESSES... we were supposed to see OVERWHELMING, something... but no, we saw NOTHING.
> 
> It's BACK FIRING, and if Nancy has a BRAIN CELL LEFT, she's going to be PULLING THE PLUG on ScHITf like FRIDAY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The networks spent millions in lost adverting revenue to air this commercial free non stop, the same people that ran reruns of Leave It To Beaver last July rather than air the 4th celebration of our nation, its heroes and military because they considered THAT a waste of money.  I only had the hearing on in the background and it was bad enough, folks who propped toothpicks in their eyes today for the "big show" won't be tuning in again much tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched every second and will do the same tomorrow. I can't speak for those who can't understand the big words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a job
Click to expand...

I don't need one.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

kyzr said:


> Hearsay is not admissible evidence, as Jordan made very clear with Sondland's correction


And he was wrong, and so are you. And he was later corrected in his lie by another congressman.


----------



## joaquinmiller

The Purge said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct!  Trump released the aid within 48 hours of learning Congress had been informed of the whistleblower report.  Nothing says release the military aid like, 'oh fuck, they're on to us'.
> 
> 
> 
> He had 20 more days, LEGALLY, YOU DUMBFUCK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And he didn't waste any time once he knew Congress had been informed of the whistleblower.  The jig was up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was the case why wait TWO DAYS...WHY NOT IMMEDIATELY???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the rush?  He had 20 more days,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, he could have always send BLANKETS INSTEAD OF MILITARY AID LIKE THE SURRENDER MONKEY DID...LOOK IT UP. ASSWIPE!
Click to expand...


The problem is what Trump was asking for in exchange for releasing the aid - whether weapon or wampum doesn't matter.  You fellas have a knack for irrelevance.


----------



## OKTexas

BlindBoo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Extortion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. So how long do you republicans plan on being disingenuous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Food for thought.  It is what our foreign policy is based on and Trump was trying to weaponized it against his domestic opposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some opposition.  The guy doesn't even know which way to face on stage or what state he's in.  Being a Democrat presidential nominee for your party doesn't insulate you from being looked into for suspicious activity.  Trump never once mentioned Biden in the context as a contestant or even the election for that matter.  In other words, the Democrats are going to make up "their" reason why Trump asked Zelensky to look into the situation.
> 
> Like I said, this is an impeachment based on the Thought Police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden wasn't the only target in the long running plot to weaponize our foreign policy against the Democrats.
Click to expand...



Where's your proof, where's your links?

.


----------



## playtime

kyzr said:


> Hearsay is not admissible evidence, as Jordan made very clear with Sondland's correction that had 6 men and 4 conversations making a mockery of Taylor's "clear (3rd hand) understanding".
> 
> Ken Starr nailed the summary, not a hint of a crime was presented, let alone an impeachable crime.



sondland will be front & center to testify as a first person witness next week - on wednesday i believe; so there goes your little happy place thought bubble popping.


----------



## kyzr

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay is not admissible evidence, as Jordan made very clear with Sondland's correction
> 
> 
> 
> And he was wrong, and so are you. And he was later corrected in his lie by another congressman.
Click to expand...


Ken Starr summed up today's testimony perfectly:  there was no hint of a crime, let alone an impeachable crime.  No one layed a glove on Trump today.


----------



## Nostra

Amb Taylor testified under oath that one of his staffers was walking by and heard Trump on his cell phone talking to Sondland about Ukraine.  The only problem with his testimony is he told the committee how Sondland responded to a question by Trump.

If this guy was just walking by and eves dropped on Trump's end of the call, how does he know what Sondland was saying on the other end?

This is how amateurish this entire farce is.


----------



## The Purge

joaquinmiller said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had 20 more days, LEGALLY, YOU DUMBFUCK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he didn't waste any time once he knew Congress had been informed of the whistleblower.  The jig was up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was the case why wait TWO DAYS...WHY NOT IMMEDIATELY???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the rush?  He had 20 more days,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, he could have always send BLANKETS INSTEAD OF MILITARY AID LIKE THE SURRENDER MONKEY DID...LOOK IT UP. ASSWIPE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is what Trump was asking for in exchange for releasing the aid - whether weapon or wampum doesn't matter.  You fellas have a knack for irrelevance.
Click to expand...


He asked for NOTHING as the transcript proves....but low IQ liberals will follow lying talkingvpoints to their deaths!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

kyzr said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay is not admissible evidence, as Jordan made very clear with Sondland's correction
> 
> 
> 
> And he was wrong, and so are you. And he was later corrected in his lie by another congressman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ken Starr summed up today's testimony perfectly:  there was no hint of a crime, let alone an impeachable crime.  No one layed a glove on Trump today.
Click to expand...

Ah yes, change lanes. I figured you would. You can't admit you and Jordan are ass backwards wrong, because then you can't regurgitate the same wrong talking point in another thread.


----------



## Nostra

Amb Taylor testified under oath that one of his staffers was walking by and heard Trump on his cell phone talking to Sondland about Ukraine.  The only problem with his testimony is he told the committee how Sondland responded to a question by Trump.

If this guy was just walking by and eves dropped on Trump's end of the call, how does he know what Sondland was saying on the other end?

This is how amateurish this entire farce is.


----------



## kyzr

playtime said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay is not admissible evidence, as Jordan made very clear with Sondland's correction that had 6 men and 4 conversations making a mockery of Taylor's "clear (3rd hand) understanding".
> 
> Ken Starr nailed the summary, not a hint of a crime was presented, let alone an impeachable crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sondland will be front & center to testify as a first person witness next week - on wednesday i believe; so there goes your little happy place thought bubble popping.
Click to expand...


That's ok, all Sondland can testify to is a "thought crime" since no crime was committed, let alone an impeachable crime.  
Ukraine got the money and didn't investigate the Bidens, QED, no crime, period, full stop.
Trump has every right to investigate corruption no matter who is involved, Burisma is as dirty as companies get, they both testified to that.


----------



## easyt65

Schiff has been petrified of the GOP getting a chance to speak or ask questions - today Schiff's worst fears came to life:

The Republicans were able to destroy his 'star witness'...

...make it perfectly clear that every one of Schiff's witnesses are NOT 'witnesses' because they never WITNESSED anything...

... made it clear this whole Impeachment is based on ZERO evidence & not 1 real existing 'witness'...

...got Schiff to lie about the existence of a whistleblower / his knowledge of the identity of the whistleblower...

...got Schiff to agree to include in the official record that he has zero credibility based on his attempted 'parody' evidence at an earlier hearing...

...AND got one of Schiff's own witnesses to put heat on the Biden's by bringing their potential crimes and Joe's 'conflict' up while stating THEY (Joe & Hunter) should be investigated....

Bwuhahaha....

This was a GREAT day for the President, the GOP, Americans, and the country....

...a horrible day for Schiff, the Bidens, Pelosi, and Democrats!

.


----------



## Baz Ares

Okay, seems I understand the DOPers fully here.
the Great Douche being Impeached as involved in Missles-For-Dirt-GATE!
the Great Douche Lies and Deeds are fully illegal. And they are not Americans giving IT Dirt.
Compared to!
Bubba Clinton being Impeached on a Lie over a legal BlowJob.
(Nobody really cares about, really, and as we see the DOPer leader pays Porn stars for sex.).
Where if not done with an underage partner is not illegal. Well, the Great Douche paid for sex and no movie was made to follow the laws on Porn Star Raw Dogging is legal.
So, both of them are liars, and it seems to the DOPers, care more about a lie about a legal Blowjob are more impeachable here?
As we all are okay the Blowjob never put America at risk, like being involved with a foreign county in election fraud on the USA voters.

Clear this up DOPers. Did I miss anythang?


----------



## playtime

kyzr said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay is not admissible evidence, as Jordan made very clear with Sondland's correction that had 6 men and 4 conversations making a mockery of Taylor's "clear (3rd hand) understanding".
> 
> Ken Starr nailed the summary, not a hint of a crime was presented, let alone an impeachable crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sondland will be front & center to testify as a first person witness next week - on wednesday i believe; so there goes your little happy place thought bubble popping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's ok, all Sondland can testify to is a "thought crime" since no crime was committed, let alone an impeachable crime.
> Ukraine got the money and didn't investigate the Bidens, QED, no crime, period, full stop.
Click to expand...


sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

skews13 said:


> The most explosive revelation came from Taylor, who told lawmakers that one of his aides overheard Gordon Sondland — the U.S. ambassador to the European Union and a top Trump campaign donor — on the phone with the president, during which the aide could hear Trump ask about “the investigations.” Taylor said Sondland told the president that the Ukrainians were “ready to move forward.”
> 
> The aide told Taylor that Sondland subsequently relayed “that President Trump cares more about the investigations of Biden, which [Rudy] Giuliani was pressing for.” Taylor said he was “not aware of this information” when he testified at a private deposition on Oct. 22, and only learned of it last week.
> 
> 
> Democrats land damning new evidence in impeachment testimony


Democrat dreams in one song title....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Born in Ukraine, or hand picked by trump, it doesn't seem to matter...everyone willing to testify seems to agree that this was exactly what everyone knows it was.


----------



## kyzr

playtime said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay is not admissible evidence, as Jordan made very clear with Sondland's correction that had 6 men and 4 conversations making a mockery of Taylor's "clear (3rd hand) understanding".
> 
> Ken Starr nailed the summary, not a hint of a crime was presented, let alone an impeachable crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sondland will be front & center to testify as a first person witness next week - on wednesday i believe; so there goes your little happy place thought bubble popping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's ok, all Sondland can testify to is a "thought crime" since no crime was committed, let alone an impeachable crime.
> Ukraine got the money and didn't investigate the Bidens, QED, no crime, period, full stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
Click to expand...

There is a difference between a shakedown and a request to investigate corruption.  Sondland said over and over, there is no QPQ, there is no QPQ, meaning that the money was released and no investigation happened.  Ken Starr said that there is no crime, let alone an impeachable crime.


----------



## Olde Europe

Were it not for this bombshell, we would have to assume Giuliani was freelancing for months behind Trump's back, and without Trump's knowledge.  Except, Trump ordered Zelensky in his July 25 phone call to consult with Giuliani (and Barr) to get the "favor" right.


----------



## joaquinmiller

The Purge said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> And he didn't waste any time once he knew Congress had been informed of the whistleblower.  The jig was up.
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the case why wait TWO DAYS...WHY NOT IMMEDIATELY???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the rush?  He had 20 more days,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, he could have always send BLANKETS INSTEAD OF MILITARY AID LIKE THE SURRENDER MONKEY DID...LOOK IT UP. ASSWIPE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is what Trump was asking for in exchange for releasing the aid - whether weapon or wampum doesn't matter.  You fellas have a knack for irrelevance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He asked for NOTHING as the transcript proves....but low IQ liberals will follow lying talkingvpoints to their deaths!
Click to expand...


He asked for a favor.  As the transcript proves.  You may want to try a different line of bullshit.


----------



## Kilroy2

first witness wow they are already claiming victory.

Jordan is like the guy who has sex for the first time 

Can't hold it back and save it for later

Settle down and save the best for last but if that is all you have then I guess it is best to be done with it

This must be the amateur hour no trial begins with the smoking gun, they built up to it

Here what happen, the witness testified on what he had previously said

he is not the star witness instead if we believe Jordon that it was all hearsay then why have the whistle blower testify as we already know that the whistle blower did not have first hand testimony

So why the push for the whistle blower identify. Jordon says that hearsay is irrelevant then the whistle blower testimony must be irrelevant

his testimony is not needed

Instead we have the witness

4 years service as the Ukraine ambassador appointed by George Bush

years of experience in the state department

West point graduate, served in Vietnam

Served his country for 50 yeas

IT IS UNLAWFUL TO GIVE FALSE TESTIMONY IN THIS TYPE OF HEARING

his qualification is known as his record of service is clear

He stated Ukraine is important as a deterrent to Russian aggression as they have been under attack for the last 5 years by Russia because they want closer ties to the west

He has supported strong measures to deter Russian aggression

He represented US determination to help then

Whereas Trump as sided with Russian on various matters

Trump has used RG to do his bidding, and RG is not a government official and as a matter of fact there are plenty of government officials who do their jobs for the benefit  of the US and not a personal client

Thus the security agreement is important for that reason 

His testimony is valid as he served in Ukraine and has enough qualifications

two channels of communication one official and another unofficial

*why the need for 2 channels? 

is that false testimony
*

he further states that he had direct communication with other government officials

When they testify it will only collaborate what he has said from communication with others

But you gotta wait for it


----------



## easyt65

After today's Schiff coup hearing meltdown, snowflakes began coordinating another 'SCREAM AT THE SKY' event


----------



## OKTexas

jc456 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, after hearing his testimony, I have no question any longer what Trump was up to.  He was more interested in getting Zelensky to publicly announce an investigation into Burisma and interference in the 2016 election (by Democrats, naturally) than in Ukrainian security.  Sondland said so.  Twice.  Clearly.  No innuendo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handpicked by dems who looked the other way when Biden did it. So.....possible but still broke no laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t forget this is their fantasy scenario they are trying to sell here.  Nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is "fantasy" about Ambassador Taylor's testimony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is his interpretation with a bias, nothing more.  He is stating it was more than the words actually spoken.   That would be like me saying the sky is blue, but someone else stating what I really meant is the sky is gray.  No, I meant what I said.  Not their interpretation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> didn't the PM say he didn't know aide money was held?
> 
> Didn't trump release the aide?  nothing investigated.  nothing in return.  Nothing.
Click to expand...



He's the Ukraine President, not PM. Other than that, you are correct.

.


----------



## depotoo

skews13 said:


> The most explosive revelation came from Taylor, who told lawmakers that one of his aides overheard Gordon Sondland — the U.S. ambassador to the European Union and a top Trump campaign donor — on the phone with the president, during which the aide could hear Trump ask about “the investigations.” Taylor said Sondland told the president that the Ukrainians were “ready to move forward.”
> 
> The aide told Taylor that Sondland subsequently relayed “that President Trump cares more about the investigations of Biden, which [Rudy] Giuliani was pressing for.” Taylor said he was “not aware of this information” when he testified at a private deposition on Oct. 22, and only learned of it last week.
> 
> 
> Democrats land damning new evidence in impeachment testimony


Really...


----------



## NotYourBody

Nostra said:


> Amb Taylor testified under oath that one of his staffers was walking by and heard Trump on his cell phone talking to Sondland about Ukraine.  The only problem with his testimony is he told the committee how Sondland responded to a question by Trump.
> 
> If this guy was just walking by and eves dropped on Trump's end of the call, how does he know what Sondland was saying on the other end?
> 
> This is how amateurish this entire farce is.



You are not even close to having this correct. You clearly did not watch the hearing.

The phone call took place at a restaurant and the staffer was present when the call was placed FROM Sondland TO Trump on July 26.

The staffer could hear Trump's end of the conversation.

Taylor says staffer overheard Trump ask Sondland about 'the investigations'


----------



## bripat9643

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words "orange man bad."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...
> No. Not in any way, dope.
> More like first hand corroboration of the WB's complaint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still purely opinion......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> Sworn, first hand testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pure opinion, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still sworn testimony, dope.
Click to expand...

Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.


----------



## depotoo

NotYourBody said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amb Taylor testified under oath that one of his staffers was walking by and heard Trump on his cell phone talking to Sondland about Ukraine.  The only problem with his testimony is he told the committee how Sondland responded to a question by Trump.
> 
> If this guy was just walking by and eves dropped on Trump's end of the call, how does he know what Sondland was saying on the other end?
> 
> This is how amateurish this entire farce is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not even close to having this correct. You clearly did not watch the hearing.
> 
> The phone call took place at a restaurant and the staffer was present when the call was placed FROM Sondland TO Trump on July 26.
> 
> The staffer could hear Trump's end of the conversation.
> 
> Taylor says staffer overheard Trump ask Sondland about 'the investigations'
Click to expand...

See post #1129.  Video


----------



## wamose

Daryl Hunt said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a lot of work to do. Anyone who is drawing this out and making believe actual crimes have been committed are guilty of obstruction. But that doesn't bother libs. They've been obstructing for the last three years.
> 
> 
> 
> Any one who supports this countries biggest threat and enemy are the real traitors here,We won't let you piss on our constitution , spit on our flag or force a dictatorship on us. Scum bag is your God and Leader as he is for all evangelicals..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> right?  Joe Biden must be taken down for using my money to make millions from Ukraine.  I completely agree with you!  thanks. Such corruption should be exposed and eliminated by sending the guilty Joe's to jail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First you have to send Hillary to jail.  Got another 30 years to waste?
> 
> \
Click to expand...

If Hillary went to prison for 30 years, as she deserves, do you think she'll be saying that many, many, many people are still hounding her to run for President the day she gets out?


----------



## easyt65

wamose said:


> If Hillary went to prison for 30 years, as she deserves, do you think she'll be saying that many, many, many people are still hounding her to run for President the day she gets out?



....sadly...YES.


----------



## OKTexas

playtime said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay is not admissible evidence, as Jordan made very clear with Sondland's correction that had 6 men and 4 conversations making a mockery of Taylor's "clear (3rd hand) understanding".
> 
> Ken Starr nailed the summary, not a hint of a crime was presented, let alone an impeachable crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sondland will be front & center to testify as a first person witness next week - on wednesday i believe; so there goes your little happy place thought bubble popping.
Click to expand...



Yep, and he will testify that Trump told him directly there was no quid pro quo.

.


----------



## Nostra

Baz Ares said:


> Okay, seems I understand the DOPers fully here.
> the Great Douche being Impeached as involved in Missles-For-Dirt-GATE!
> the Great Douche Lies and Deeds are fully illegal. And they are not Americans giving IT Dirt.
> Compared to!
> Bubba Clinton being Impeached on a Lie over a legal BlowJob.
> (Nobody really cares about, really, and as we see the DOPer leader pays Porn stars for sex.).
> Where if not done with an underage partner is not illegal. Well, the Great Douche paid for sex and no movie was made to follow the laws on pron star Raw Dogging.
> So, both of them are liars, and it seems to the DOPers, care more about a lie about a legal Blowjob are more impeachable here?
> As we all are okay the Blowjob never put America at risk, like being involved with a foreign county in election fraud on the USA voters.
> 
> Clear this up DOPers. Did I miss anythang?


You missed everything.

HTH


----------



## bripat9643

mascale said:


> The GOP defense of Trump has essentially cratered.  "The Ukraine President felt no pressure" since he didn't know at the time of the phone call that the aid to Ukraine had already been withheld--and illegally to boot. The matter of Treaty-bound "investigation" was in the OP.
> 
> The withholding was illegal all by itself, and then matters go to when even hearsay is admissible, even in Court.  The opening witnesses had been aware for some time that aid was being withheld, and unlawfully.  The government employees assigned to Ukraine seem to have known about it. Ukraine officials seemed to know about it. Comments about it are admissible--usual federal rules of evidence.
> 
> Then if Ukraine President didn't know about the Banzai Surprise Attack already in progress:  Then White House now has major explaining to do.  At the moment, even hoping that the appropriations illegally not sent to Ukraine--might prompt some Russian response:  Is then an appropriate inquiry.  The Congress was going one way.  State Department was Going a different way.  Guliani was going nowhere, and Ukraine had badly equipped boots on the ground.
> 
> US Government provoking a Russian military initiative--met with a Vietnam-war like response?
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Being on the phone call, but not in the room(?):  Too far away to be anything other than on the phone call--asking GOP?)


_"The GOP defense of Trump has essentially cratered."





_


----------



## Nostra

playtime said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay is not admissible evidence, as Jordan made very clear with Sondland's correction that had 6 men and 4 conversations making a mockery of Taylor's "clear (3rd hand) understanding".
> 
> Ken Starr nailed the summary, not a hint of a crime was presented, let alone an impeachable crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sondland will be front & center to testify as a first person witness next week - on wednesday i believe; so there goes your little happy place thought bubble popping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's ok, all Sondland can testify to is a "thought crime" since no crime was committed, let alone an impeachable crime.
> Ukraine got the money and didn't investigate the Bidens, QED, no crime, period, full stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
Click to expand...

A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?

How does that work?


----------



## Syriusly

basquebromance said:


> goodbye to the republic. goodbye to democracy. america is over if trump is impeached



Yeah- I am still pissed off that we lost our republic and democracy after Nixon was forced by impeachment to resign. It was the beginning of the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Baz Ares

Nostra said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, seems I understand the DOPers fully here.
> the Great Douche being Impeached as involved in Missles-For-Dirt-GATE!
> the Great Douche Lies and Deeds are fully illegal. And they are not Americans giving IT Dirt.
> Compared to!
> Bubba Clinton being Impeached on a Lie over a legal BlowJob.
> (Nobody really cares about, really, and as we see the DOPer leader pays Porn stars for sex.).
> Where if not done with an underage partner is not illegal. Well, the Great Douche paid for sex and no movie was made to follow the laws on pron star Raw Dogging.
> So, both of them are liars, and it seems to the DOPers, care more about a lie about a legal Blowjob are more impeachable here?
> As we all are okay the Blowjob never put America at risk, like being involved with a foreign county in election fraud on the USA voters.
> 
> Clear this up DOPers. Did I miss anythang?
> 
> 
> 
> You missed everything.
> 
> HTH
Click to expand...

Explain?


----------



## bripat9643

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, moron.  It's enforcing the law.  See, when people break the laws of this country, as Biden did by taking bribes, then it's the official duty of the President to prosecute them. Apparently you believe Trump isn't allowed to prosecute any Democrats.
> 
> Don't lie.  We all know that's what douchebags like you believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, moron.  It's enforcing the law.  See, when people break the laws of this country, as Biden did by taking bribes, then it's the official duty of the President to prosecute them. Apparently you believe Trump isn't allowed to prosecute any Democrats.
> 
> Don't lie.  We all know that's what douchebags like you believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, moron. It's enforcing the law. See, when people break the laws of this country, as Biden did by taking bribes, then it's the official duty of the President to prosecute them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, you get dumber by the post.
> The president has no such duty, dope. The president cannot prosecute anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DOJ prosecutes scum like Biden, moron, and Trump is their boss.
> 
> You have to be brain damaged not to understand such simple concepts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The president isn't the DOJ.
> Where's Barr in this equation, dope?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President runs the DOJ, moron.  He's the AG's boss.  He's the boss of everyone in the DOJ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The president cannot prosecute anyone, dope.
Click to expand...

He can tell his AG to prosecute them, moron.


----------



## rightwinger

Nostra said:


> Amb Taylor testified under oath that one of his staffers was walking by and heard Trump on his cell phone talking to Sondland about Ukraine.  The only problem with his testimony is he told the committee how Sondland responded to a question by Trump.
> 
> If this guy was just walking by and eves dropped on Trump's end of the call, how does he know what Sondland was saying on the other end?
> 
> This is how amateurish this entire farce is.


Speaker phone?


----------



## rightwinger

Nostra said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay is not admissible evidence, as Jordan made very clear with Sondland's correction that had 6 men and 4 conversations making a mockery of Taylor's "clear (3rd hand) understanding".
> 
> Ken Starr nailed the summary, not a hint of a crime was presented, let alone an impeachable crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sondland will be front & center to testify as a first person witness next week - on wednesday i believe; so there goes your little happy place thought bubble popping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's ok, all Sondland can testify to is a "thought crime" since no crime was committed, let alone an impeachable crime.
> Ukraine got the money and didn't investigate the Bidens, QED, no crime, period, full stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
Click to expand...

Even Republicans are conceding quid pro quo


----------



## Rustic

Siete said:


> no link
> 
> THREAD CLOSED,


Lol
It changed no one’s minds one way or another, and no first-hand information. Like I said a nothing burger.

... and still no Russian connection


----------



## Baz Ares

rightwinger said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay is not admissible evidence, as Jordan made very clear with Sondland's correction that had 6 men and 4 conversations making a mockery of Taylor's "clear (3rd hand) understanding".
> 
> Ken Starr nailed the summary, not a hint of a crime was presented, let alone an impeachable crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sondland will be front & center to testify as a first person witness next week - on wednesday i believe; so there goes your little happy place thought bubble popping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's ok, all Sondland can testify to is a "thought crime" since no crime was committed, let alone an impeachable crime.
> Ukraine got the money and didn't investigate the Bidens, QED, no crime, period, full stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> 
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even Republicans are conceding quid pro quo
Click to expand...

MAGA: Illegally *quid pro quo* all you can?


----------



## Rustic

Siete said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No minds have been changed, another soap opera.... and still no Russian connection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is there to change?  It is all HEARSAY testimony and all being co-opted by the House.  Another worthless shell game by the limpdicked democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HUH ?
> 
> hundreds of pages of testimony have been corroborated.
> 
> The Whistleblower Complaint Has Largely Been Corroborated. Here's How.
> 
> 
> 
> nice try though.
Click to expand...

Everyone thinks the same thing they did before today... fact
And the vast majority of American public don’t pay attention to these type of things.

... and still no Russian connection


----------



## Rustic

RDD_1210 said:


> The question of whether or not Trump is guilty isn't up for debate anymore. He's clearly guilty.
> 
> The question is if Republicans care.


America doesn’t care… Because there’s no first-hand information on the subject. LOL


----------



## rightwinger

Any way you shake it, Trump comes out as looking either corrupt or inept. 

His dealings with Ukraine were amateurish at best. He had two diplomatic channels......one looking out for Ukraine, one supporting Russia’s interests 

Trump is so inept that he can’t even conceal an attempted bribe and extortion of Ukraine. Unless you support my reelection with some damaging information.......you are out of luck pal


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, you get dumber by the post.
> The president has no such duty, dope. The president cannot prosecute anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> The DOJ prosecutes scum like Biden, moron, and Trump is their boss.
> 
> You have to be brain damaged not to understand such simple concepts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The president isn't the DOJ.
> Where's Barr in this equation, dope?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President runs the DOJ, moron.  He's the AG's boss.  He's the boss of everyone in the DOJ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The president cannot prosecute anyone, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can tell his AG to prosecute them, moron.
Click to expand...

They don't have to listen, ya lying fucking moron.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

NotYourBody said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many average people do the Dims really think sat around to listen to some idiot wax on about the history of Ukraine in global politics for an hour / hour and half before even mentioning Giuliani or Trump and then, only by hearsay, opinion and supposition to say that the PRESIDENT'S FOREIGN POLICY DID NOT FIT HIS?!
> 
> 
> 
> EXACTLY... this today was a complete SNOOZE FEST, and I guarantee, VERY few people watched it. But there was no GOTCHA, there was no new HEAD LINE, there wasn't ANYTHING, and the demtrash were banking on this being the BIG DAY, THIS WAS IT, this was their two STAR WITNESSES... we were supposed to see OVERWHELMING, something... but no, we saw NOTHING.
> 
> It's BACK FIRING, and if Nancy has a BRAIN CELL LEFT, she's going to be PULLING THE PLUG on ScHITf like FRIDAY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The networks spent millions in lost adverting revenue to air this commercial free non stop, the same people that ran reruns of Leave It To Beaver last July rather than air the 4th celebration of our nation, its heroes and military because they considered THAT a waste of money.  I only had the hearing on in the background and it was bad enough, folks who propped toothpicks in their eyes today for the "big show" won't be tuning in again much tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched every second and will do the same tomorrow. I can't speak for those who can't understand the big words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need one.
Click to expand...

Must be nice


----------



## The Purge

joaquinmiller said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the case why wait TWO DAYS...WHY NOT IMMEDIATELY???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the rush?  He had 20 more days,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, he could have always send BLANKETS INSTEAD OF MILITARY AID LIKE THE SURRENDER MONKEY DID...LOOK IT UP. ASSWIPE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is what Trump was asking for in exchange for releasing the aid - whether weapon or wampum doesn't matter.  You fellas have a knack for irrelevance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He asked for NOTHING as the transcript proves....but low IQ liberals will follow lying talkingvpoints to their deaths!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He asked for a favor.  As the transcript proves.  You may want to try a different line of bullshit.
Click to expand...

A favor...like this favor?


----------



## WEATHER53

So all the threads are moved into this fake, ridiculous thread title???
THE most telling and evasive moment is when bug eyed Shits was asked when the First Republican can see or hear what the Democrats already have and Shits became indignant and would not answer.


----------



## RealDave

toobfreak said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do "witnesses" read their prepared testimony instead of answering questions?
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a trial.  Try to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far it is just one massive hearsay slander while the people in question are kept tied and gagged in another room without so much as the chance to defend themselves much less air their side!
Click to expand...

Wow, try reading the transcripts. These are people that were involved & know first hand about Trump's extortion demands.


----------



## Olde Europe

NotYourBody said:


> You are not even close to having this correct. You clearly did not watch the hearing.
> 
> The phone call took place at a restaurant and the staffer was present when the call was placed FROM Sondland TO Trump on July 26.
> 
> The staffer could hear Trump's end of the conversation.
> 
> Taylor says staffer overheard Trump ask Sondland about 'the investigations'



That one wasn't anywhere near being correct.  Or rather, for as long as I watched him, the polar opposite of what he said had a fabulously high chance of being close to the truth.

Other than that, Sondland is a fabulously incompetent bag man, placing a phone call to the president at a Ukrainian restaurant and giving everyone around a chance to overhear sensitive information on the corrupt deals he helped bring about together with Mulvaney and the abominable Giuliani.  Perhaps he'd be best advised to consult with Cohen, since Trump's bag men have a propensity to wind up in prison.  Sondland has already perjured himself before Congress, and Cohen might have a story to tell on that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Democrats have yet to prove intent. I ll wait patiently.


----------



## Syriusly

protectionist said:


> House Intelligence Committee Ranking Member Devin Nunes did not hold anything back and slammed Democrats for damaging the country. He also went after the media and again called on Hunter Biden to testify about allegations of corruption in Ukraine.
> 
> Devin Nunes Devastates Schiff, Democrats With Fiery Opening Statement



Nunes did spew forth his usual collection of lies and conspiracy theory bullshit.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Nostra said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay is not admissible evidence, as Jordan made very clear with Sondland's correction that had 6 men and 4 conversations making a mockery of Taylor's "clear (3rd hand) understanding".
> 
> Ken Starr nailed the summary, not a hint of a crime was presented, let alone an impeachable crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sondland will be front & center to testify as a first person witness next week - on wednesday i believe; so there goes your little happy place thought bubble popping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's ok, all Sondland can testify to is a "thought crime" since no crime was committed, let alone an impeachable crime.
> Ukraine got the money and didn't investigate the Bidens, QED, no crime, period, full stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
Click to expand...


It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.


----------



## WEATHER53

rightwinger said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay is not admissible evidence, as Jordan made very clear with Sondland's correction that had 6 men and 4 conversations making a mockery of Taylor's "clear (3rd hand) understanding".
> 
> Ken Starr nailed the summary, not a hint of a crime was presented, let alone an impeachable crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sondland will be front & center to testify as a first person witness next week - on wednesday i believe; so there goes your little happy place thought bubble popping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's ok, all Sondland can testify to is a "thought crime" since no crime was committed, let alone an impeachable crime.
> Ukraine got the money and didn't investigate the Bidens, QED, no crime, period, full stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even Republicans are conceding quid pro quo
Click to expand...

False and fake


----------



## easyt65

BAD NEWS FOR DEMOCRATS:

"A new report declared Justice Department Inspector General Michael Horowitz has reached a "critical final step" before releasing his findings on alleged Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act abuses."


GOOD NEWS FOR DEMOCRATS:

Rosenstein, Clapper, Brennan, Comey, McCabe, Strzok, & other Democrats do not have to worry about spending THIS YEAR'S Thanksgiving in PRISON...

_"DOJ Inspector General Michael Horowitz announced the completion of his year-and-a-half investigation on Sept. 13, providing a draft copy of the report to the Justice Department and FBI for a classification review.

One DOJ official told the Washington Post they aim to have the report released *by Nov. 20*, but another said *after Thanksgiving was more likely* due to what was described as a "complicated and contentious mix of legal, classification and political issues at play."_

Have a Happy Thanksgiving, you traitors!  Don't over-eat & don't forget to _Lawyer-Up_!




DOJ inspector general reaches 'critical final step' for report on alleged FISA abuses

After Thanksgiving?: A new release window for report on alleged FISA abuses emerges


----------



## RealDave

toobfreak said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is a _quid pro quo_ not a _quid pro quo_?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the other party involved Ukraine says it never happened.  You can't have a murder case without a dead body.
Click to expand...


The President of the Ukraine is supposed to announce that he accepted a  bribe?


----------



## Paulie

Defiant1 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> House Intelligence Committee Ranking Member Devin Nunes did not hold anything back and slammed Democrats for damaging the country. He also went after the media and again called on Hunter Biden to testify about allegations of corruption in Ukraine.
> 
> Devin Nunes Devastates Schiff, Democrats With Fiery Opening Statement
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Nunes acted like the Trump bitch that he is.
> 
> I found it funny that he whined about leaks when he was the one running to the White House leaking confidential information to Trump.
> 
> A Brief Timeline of Devin Nunes' Odd White House Ties
> 
> Nunes couldn't smack down a ham sandwich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't leak confidential information to the President. He's in charge of confidential information.
Click to expand...

That’s what happens when you let the news teach you about the government


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay is not admissible evidence, as Jordan made very clear with Sondland's correction that had 6 men and 4 conversations making a mockery of Taylor's "clear (3rd hand) understanding".
> 
> Ken Starr nailed the summary, not a hint of a crime was presented, let alone an impeachable crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sondland will be front & center to testify as a first person witness next week - on wednesday i believe; so there goes your little happy place thought bubble popping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's ok, all Sondland can testify to is a "thought crime" since no crime was committed, let alone an impeachable crime.
> Ukraine got the money and didn't investigate the Bidens, QED, no crime, period, full stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
Click to expand...

  So extortion is legal.  Who knew?


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DOJ prosecutes scum like Biden, moron, and Trump is their boss.
> 
> You have to be brain damaged not to understand such simple concepts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The president isn't the DOJ.
> Where's Barr in this equation, dope?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President runs the DOJ, moron.  He's the AG's boss.  He's the boss of everyone in the DOJ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The president cannot prosecute anyone, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can tell his AG to prosecute them, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't have to listen, ya lying fucking moron.
Click to expand...

They pretty much do, moron.  Why do you imagine Sessions is no longer AG?


----------



## Nostra

RealDave said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do "witnesses" read their prepared testimony instead of answering questions?
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a trial.  Try to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far it is just one massive hearsay slander while the people in question are kept tied and gagged in another room without so much as the chance to defend themselves much less air their side!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, try reading the transcripts. These are people that were involved & know first hand about Trump's extortion demands.
Click to expand...

Bullshit.  Neither was there.  All they had to offer was their opinions and feelings of what they claim others told them.


----------



## rightwinger

WEATHER53 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> sondland will be front & center to testify as a first person witness next week - on wednesday i believe; so there goes your little happy place thought bubble popping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok, all Sondland can testify to is a "thought crime" since no crime was committed, let alone an impeachable crime.
> Ukraine got the money and didn't investigate the Bidens, QED, no crime, period, full stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even Republicans are conceding quid pro quo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False and fake
Click to expand...


Hardly
Team Trump can’t keep their story straight


----------



## WEATHER53

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Democrats have yet to prove intent. I ll wait patiently.


They have not even proved effect and thus No evidence of a crime


----------



## Nostra

RealDave said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is a _quid pro quo_ not a _quid pro quo_?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the other party involved Ukraine says it never happened.  You can't have a murder case without a dead body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The President of the Ukraine is supposed to announce that he accepted a  bribe?
Click to expand...

Why would he do that?


----------



## rightwinger

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Democrats have yet to prove intent. I ll wait patiently.



Trumps demands of Zelensky show intent


----------



## Nostra

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> sondland will be front & center to testify as a first person witness next week - on wednesday i believe; so there goes your little happy place thought bubble popping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok, all Sondland can testify to is a "thought crime" since no crime was committed, let alone an impeachable crime.
> Ukraine got the money and didn't investigate the Bidens, QED, no crime, period, full stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
Click to expand...

It's not.....which is why thinking people want Biden's blatant, on record extortion investigated.


----------



## Nostra

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats have yet to prove intent. I ll wait patiently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps demands of Zelensky show intent
Click to expand...

Link to his "demand".

Watch this dodge...............


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats have yet to prove intent. I ll wait patiently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps demands of Zelensky show intent
Click to expand...

"Intent" to enforce the law?


----------



## Paulie

“Demands”


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The president isn't the DOJ.
> Where's Barr in this equation, dope?
> 
> 
> 
> The President runs the DOJ, moron.  He's the AG's boss.  He's the boss of everyone in the DOJ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The president cannot prosecute anyone, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can tell his AG to prosecute them, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't have to listen, ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They pretty much do, moron.  Why do you imagine Sessions is no longer AG?
Click to expand...

No, they don't, ya lying fucking moron. They report to the president -- they don't take orders from the president. The president can fire them, but they still don't have to take orders from the president. Did you learn nothing from Nixon's Saturday Night Massacre, lying fucking moron?


----------



## Nostra

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The President runs the DOJ, moron.  He's the AG's boss.  He's the boss of everyone in the DOJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The president cannot prosecute anyone, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can tell his AG to prosecute them, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't have to listen, ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They pretty much do, moron.  Why do you imagine Sessions is no longer AG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they don't, ya lying fucking moron. They report to the president -- they don't take orders from the president. The president can fire them, but they still don't have to take orders from the president. Did you learn nothing from Nixon's Saturday Night Massacre, lying fucking moron?
Click to expand...

You mad?


----------



## White_MAGA_Man

Absolutely he did. The President had every right to investigate corrupt business practices in Ukraine perpetrated by American citizen Hunter Biden. 


Trump had a constitutional duty to ask Zelensky about Hunter Biden


----------



## EvMetro

RDD_1210 said:


> The question of whether or not Trump is guilty isn't up for debate anymore. He's clearly guilty.
> 
> The question is if Republicans care.


Can you quote something that Trump is "clearly guilty" of, besides being your political opponent, in regard to the impeachment?


----------



## skews13

Nostra said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do "witnesses" read their prepared testimony instead of answering questions?
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a trial.  Try to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far it is just one massive hearsay slander while the people in question are kept tied and gagged in another room without so much as the chance to defend themselves much less air their side!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, try reading the transcripts. These are people that were involved & know first hand about Trump's extortion demands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  Neither was there.  All they had to offer was their opinions and feelings of what they claim others told them.
Click to expand...


There is no hearsay evidence. This is not a criminal trial. It's an impeachment inquiry, and is absolutely allowed to be entered into the record.

Ambassador Sondland, who was on the phone call will be corroborating Ambassador Taylors Testimony next week.

Sondland donated $1 million to Trumps campaign, and for that reason was made an Ambassador.

With that information entered into the record, Ol' Gym Jordan is going to look really fucking stupid when he tries to paint Sondland as a never trumper huh?

And anyone that tries to imply he's a DNC witness will come off looking even more stupid than that huh?

See you at the next hearing.


----------



## Cellblock2429

NotYourBody said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> The networks spent millions in lost adverting revenue to air this commercial free non stop, the same people that ran reruns of Leave It To Beaver last July rather than air the 4th celebration of our nation, its heroes and military because they considered THAT a waste of money.  I only had the hearing on in the background and it was bad enough, folks who propped toothpicks in their eyes today for the "big show" won't be tuning in again much tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> I watched every second and will do the same tomorrow. I can't speak for those who can't understand the big words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well. If you watch tomorrow, you'll be pretty bored. I'd wait until Friday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Way to rain on my attempt at civic duty.
> 
> I guess I can go out tomorrow and replenish my special impeachment blend popcorn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where was your "civic duty" through all the myriad of Obama and Hillary crimes?  Was it out to lunch?  On vacation that day?  Where is your "civic duty" when it comes to hearing the defense of Trump or the evidence against Biden?  Out stuck in traffic?
> 
> It takes a lot more than wishful thinking and desires to impeach a president, and I hope the democrats try it without an iron clad steel case against Trump that he truly committed a high crime with intentional malice.  You know, Trump's such an idiot, and so incompetent, he might have committed a crime like Hillary through total recklessness without even knowing better!  That was enough to get her off about 15 felony charges that other people go to prison for.
> 
> Impeach Trump without all that and I'll be sitting laughing when it all comes back like a punch in the face next year when the voters reject the democrats for trying to overthrow a presidency on purely political grounds!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am neither Republican or Democrat. Both parties are corrupt. Trump is the most corrupt (and stupid) of all.
Click to expand...

/----/ Too bad Shytface can't prove anything. Maybe you should testify.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The President runs the DOJ, moron.  He's the AG's boss.  He's the boss of everyone in the DOJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The president cannot prosecute anyone, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can tell his AG to prosecute them, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't have to listen, ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They pretty much do, moron.  Why do you imagine Sessions is no longer AG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they don't, ya lying fucking moron. They report to the president -- they don't take orders from the president. The president can fire them, but they still don't have to take orders from the president. Did you learn nothing from Nixon's Saturday Night Massacre, lying fucking moron?
Click to expand...

Yes they do take orders from the President.  That's what it means to report to him.  What do you believe it means?

We can all tell our bosses to fuck off if we don't care about getting fired.


----------



## WEATHER53

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> sondland will be front & center to testify as a first person witness next week - on wednesday i believe; so there goes your little happy place thought bubble popping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok, all Sondland can testify to is a "thought crime" since no crime was committed, let alone an impeachable crime.
> Ukraine got the money and didn't investigate the Bidens, QED, no crime, period, full stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
Click to expand...

Well we know a frame job when we see it.


----------



## JGalt

Day one of the biggest dog and pony show in this country's political history, and here's my take on what actually happened:

Does anyone else notice the conspicuous absence of the left dancing in the aisles, and gleefully chortling over the "bombshell" revelations and "gotchas" that came from the hearing? I noticed.

Except for two or three die-hard leftists here who are so out of touch with reality, it seems like the majority of those who were certain this would finally end President Trump, are somewhat disappointed.

Honk if you agree.


----------



## Nostra

skews13 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do "witnesses" read their prepared testimony instead of answering questions?
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a trial.  Try to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far it is just one massive hearsay slander while the people in question are kept tied and gagged in another room without so much as the chance to defend themselves much less air their side!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, try reading the transcripts. These are people that were involved & know first hand about Trump's extortion demands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  Neither was there.  All they had to offer was their opinions and feelings of what they claim others told them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no hearsay evidence. This is not a criminal trial. It's an impeachment inquiry, and is absolutely allowed to be entered into the record.
> 
> Ambassador Sondland, who was on the phone call will be corroborating Ambassador Taylors Testimony next week.
> 
> Sondland donated $1 million to Trumps campaign, and for that reason was made an Ambassador.
> 
> With that information entered into the record, Ol' Gym Jordan is going to look really fucking stupid when he tries to paint Sondland as a never trumper huh?
> 
> And anyone that tries to imply he's a DNC witness will come off looking even more stupid than that huh?
> 
> See you at the next hearing.
Click to expand...

Yes, it is hearsay.  It doesn't matter what you call the proceedings, when you are giving your opinion and feelings about what others told you they heard it is the very definition of hearsay.


----------



## RealDave

Cellblock2429 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched every second and will do the same tomorrow. I can't speak for those who can't understand the big words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well. If you watch tomorrow, you'll be pretty bored. I'd wait until Friday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Way to rain on my attempt at civic duty.
> 
> I guess I can go out tomorrow and replenish my special impeachment blend popcorn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where was your "civic duty" through all the myriad of Obama and Hillary crimes?  Was it out to lunch?  On vacation that day?  Where is your "civic duty" when it comes to hearing the defense of Trump or the evidence against Biden?  Out stuck in traffic?
> 
> It takes a lot more than wishful thinking and desires to impeach a president, and I hope the democrats try it without an iron clad steel case against Trump that he truly committed a high crime with intentional malice.  You know, Trump's such an idiot, and so incompetent, he might have committed a crime like Hillary through total recklessness without even knowing better!  That was enough to get her off about 15 felony charges that other people go to prison for.
> 
> Impeach Trump without all that and I'll be sitting laughing when it all comes back like a punch in the face next year when the voters reject the democrats for trying to overthrow a presidency on purely political grounds!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am neither Republican or Democrat. Both parties are corrupt. Trump is the most corrupt (and stupid) of all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Too bad Shytface can't prove anything. Maybe you should testify.
Click to expand...

  Too bad you can't see the extortion.  Is it that dark up Trump's ass?


----------



## WEATHER53

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The President runs the DOJ, moron.  He's the AG's boss.  He's the boss of everyone in the DOJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The president cannot prosecute anyone, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can tell his AG to prosecute them, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't have to listen, ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They pretty much do, moron.  Why do you imagine Sessions is no longer AG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they don't, ya lying fucking moron. They report to the president -- they don't take orders from the president. The president can fire them, but they still don't have to take orders from the president. Did you learn nothing from Nixon's Saturday Night Massacre, lying fucking moron?
Click to expand...

3 out of first 7 words profanity or insult. You are an ignorant, illiterate, emotionally disordered individual


----------



## The Purge

*Trump had a constitutional duty to ask Zelensky about Hunter Biden!*


The United States signed an anti-corruption treaty with Ukraine in 1998, meaning Bill Clinton's signature is on it. Joe Biden voted for it. Let's remember that according to Article VI, Clause 2 "all treaties...which shall be made, under the authority of the United States, shall be the supreme law of the land."

(Excerpt) Read more at onenewsnow.com ...


----------



## EvMetro

Siete said:


> HUH ?
> 
> hundreds of pages of testimony have been corroborated.
> 
> The Whistleblower Complaint Has Largely Been Corroborated. Here's How.
> 
> 
> 
> nice try though.



Can you quote a "high crime or misdemeanor" from those hundreds of pages?  Or maybe a quid pro quo that was intended exclusively for the benefit of the president?


----------



## Nostra

RealDave said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well. If you watch tomorrow, you'll be pretty bored. I'd wait until Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> Way to rain on my attempt at civic duty.
> 
> I guess I can go out tomorrow and replenish my special impeachment blend popcorn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where was your "civic duty" through all the myriad of Obama and Hillary crimes?  Was it out to lunch?  On vacation that day?  Where is your "civic duty" when it comes to hearing the defense of Trump or the evidence against Biden?  Out stuck in traffic?
> 
> It takes a lot more than wishful thinking and desires to impeach a president, and I hope the democrats try it without an iron clad steel case against Trump that he truly committed a high crime with intentional malice.  You know, Trump's such an idiot, and so incompetent, he might have committed a crime like Hillary through total recklessness without even knowing better!  That was enough to get her off about 15 felony charges that other people go to prison for.
> 
> Impeach Trump without all that and I'll be sitting laughing when it all comes back like a punch in the face next year when the voters reject the democrats for trying to overthrow a presidency on purely political grounds!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am neither Republican or Democrat. Both parties are corrupt. Trump is the most corrupt (and stupid) of all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Too bad Shytface can't prove anything. Maybe you should testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you can't see the extortion.  Is it that dark up Trump's ass?
Click to expand...

Feel free to point it out using Trump's words.............not the Dimwit talking points you get fed daily telling you what to think.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

mascale said:


> The Law Enforcement Assistance and Cooperation Treaty with Ukraine specifies that the designated officials of the two nations are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Minister of Justice, (3.1.d.).  The treaty binds those two offices--and so the usual rules in both nations, regarding those offices:  In the Treaty.  So from the New York Times, about the phone--Barbarous Anti-American sentiment is apparently what the White House has documented.
> 
> "A Justice Department official said that Mr. Barr had no knowledge of the call until the director of national intelligence and the intelligence community’s inspector general sent the department the whistle-blower’s criminal referral late last month, and that Mr. Trump has not spoken with the attorney general “about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son.”
> 
> Political interference is not considered cause, stated in the Treaty provisions.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/106/cdoc/tdoc16/CDOC-106tdoc16.pdf
> 
> Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hatter waving takes on a new appearance.  "Banzai! Surprise!" Attack on the USA apparently is supported--or on Ukraine, or Crimea!)


----------



## RealDave

Nostra said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to rain on my attempt at civic duty.
> 
> I guess I can go out tomorrow and replenish my special impeachment blend popcorn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where was your "civic duty" through all the myriad of Obama and Hillary crimes?  Was it out to lunch?  On vacation that day?  Where is your "civic duty" when it comes to hearing the defense of Trump or the evidence against Biden?  Out stuck in traffic?
> 
> It takes a lot more than wishful thinking and desires to impeach a president, and I hope the democrats try it without an iron clad steel case against Trump that he truly committed a high crime with intentional malice.  You know, Trump's such an idiot, and so incompetent, he might have committed a crime like Hillary through total recklessness without even knowing better!  That was enough to get her off about 15 felony charges that other people go to prison for.
> 
> Impeach Trump without all that and I'll be sitting laughing when it all comes back like a punch in the face next year when the voters reject the democrats for trying to overthrow a presidency on purely political grounds!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am neither Republican or Democrat. Both parties are corrupt. Trump is the most corrupt (and stupid) of all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Too bad Shytface can't prove anything. Maybe you should testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you can't see the extortion.  Is it that dark up Trump's ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to point it out using Trump's words.............not the Dimwit talking points you get fed daily telling you what to think.
Click to expand...


We have several people who noted the extortion attempt.    You can read the transcripts.  You can watch the testimony.   Now you won't believe any of it unless the biggest liar ever to serve as President tell you?


----------



## rightwinger

Nostra said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats have yet to prove intent. I ll wait patiently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps demands of Zelensky show intent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link to his "demand".
> 
> Watch this dodge...............
Click to expand...


Not only Trump, but the staff Trump told him to deal with

Read my Signature...


----------



## RealDave

EvMetro said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> HUH ?
> 
> hundreds of pages of testimony have been corroborated.
> 
> The Whistleblower Complaint Has Largely Been Corroborated. Here's How.
> 
> 
> 
> nice try though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you quote a "high crime or misdemeanor" from those hundreds of pages?  Or maybe a quid pro quo that was intended exclusively for the benefit of the president?
Click to expand...


Withhold aid in exchange for an announcement  of a Ukraine investigate into his political rival.


----------



## NotYourBody

AzogtheDefiler said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> EXACTLY... this today was a complete SNOOZE FEST, and I guarantee, VERY few people watched it. But there was no GOTCHA, there was no new HEAD LINE, there wasn't ANYTHING, and the demtrash were banking on this being the BIG DAY, THIS WAS IT, this was their two STAR WITNESSES... we were supposed to see OVERWHELMING, something... but no, we saw NOTHING.
> 
> It's BACK FIRING, and if Nancy has a BRAIN CELL LEFT, she's going to be PULLING THE PLUG on ScHITf like FRIDAY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The networks spent millions in lost adverting revenue to air this commercial free non stop, the same people that ran reruns of Leave It To Beaver last July rather than air the 4th celebration of our nation, its heroes and military because they considered THAT a waste of money.  I only had the hearing on in the background and it was bad enough, folks who propped toothpicks in their eyes today for the "big show" won't be tuning in again much tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched every second and will do the same tomorrow. I can't speak for those who can't understand the big words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must be nice
Click to expand...

It's lovely.


----------



## rightwinger

The Purge said:


> *Trump had a constitutional duty to ask Zelensky about Hunter Biden!*
> 
> 
> The United States signed an anti-corruption treaty with Ukraine in 1998, meaning Bill Clinton's signature is on it. Joe Biden voted for it. Let's remember that according to Article VI, Clause 2 "all treaties...which shall be made, under the authority of the United States, shall be the supreme law of the land."
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at onenewsnow.com ...


Trump controlled the US Justice Dept for three years and never gave a shit about Hunter Biden

All of a sudden he is spouting conspiracy theories


----------



## Baz Ares

The Purge said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the rush?  He had 20 more days,
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he could have always send BLANKETS INSTEAD OF MILITARY AID LIKE THE SURRENDER MONKEY DID...LOOK IT UP. ASSWIPE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is what Trump was asking for in exchange for releasing the aid - whether weapon or wampum doesn't matter.  You fellas have a knack for irrelevance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He asked for NOTHING as the transcript proves....but low IQ liberals will follow lying talkingvpoints to their deaths!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He asked for a favor.  As the transcript proves.  You may want to try a different line of bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A favor...like this favor?
Click to expand...

Was this not a USA Potus and Congress approved?


----------



## The Purge

rightwinger said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump had a constitutional duty to ask Zelensky about Hunter Biden!*
> 
> 
> The United States signed an anti-corruption treaty with Ukraine in 1998, meaning Bill Clinton's signature is on it. Joe Biden voted for it. Let's remember that according to Article VI, Clause 2 "all treaties...which shall be made, under the authority of the United States, shall be the supreme law of the land."
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at onenewsnow.com ...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump controlled the US Justice Dept for three years and never gave a shit about Hunter Biden
> 
> All of a sudden he is spouting conspiracy theories
Click to expand...

Until you assholes brought it up, no one cared...NOW you bastards are going to eatvit....Dumbest group of people I know of.


----------



## Baz Ares

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Democrats have yet to prove intent. I ll wait patiently.



Right here one word. *"Though"*
_adverb_

however (indicating that a factor qualifies or imposes restrictions on what was said previously).

though - Google Search


----------



## LordBrownTrout

IM2 said:


> Taylor blew Trumps lie right up. First his lie about not knowing Sondland. Sondland called Trump Taylor tells us. Then Sondland told Taylor that Trump was more concerned about the investigation than about the Ukraine.



And of course all of that means nothing since Biden was hooking his son up.


----------



## The Purge

Baz Ares said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he could have always send BLANKETS INSTEAD OF MILITARY AID LIKE THE SURRENDER MONKEY DID...LOOK IT UP. ASSWIPE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is what Trump was asking for in exchange for releasing the aid - whether weapon or wampum doesn't matter.  You fellas have a knack for irrelevance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He asked for NOTHING as the transcript proves....but low IQ liberals will follow lying talkingvpoints to their deaths!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He asked for a favor.  As the transcript proves.  You may want to try a different line of bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A favor...like this favor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was this not a USA Potus and Congress approved?
Click to expand...


Yes, the Surrender Monkey was dragged into it by Biden...DONT BELIEVE ME CALL OBUMA!


----------



## OKTexas

RealDave said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well. If you watch tomorrow, you'll be pretty bored. I'd wait until Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> Way to rain on my attempt at civic duty.
> 
> I guess I can go out tomorrow and replenish my special impeachment blend popcorn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where was your "civic duty" through all the myriad of Obama and Hillary crimes?  Was it out to lunch?  On vacation that day?  Where is your "civic duty" when it comes to hearing the defense of Trump or the evidence against Biden?  Out stuck in traffic?
> 
> It takes a lot more than wishful thinking and desires to impeach a president, and I hope the democrats try it without an iron clad steel case against Trump that he truly committed a high crime with intentional malice.  You know, Trump's such an idiot, and so incompetent, he might have committed a crime like Hillary through total recklessness without even knowing better!  That was enough to get her off about 15 felony charges that other people go to prison for.
> 
> Impeach Trump without all that and I'll be sitting laughing when it all comes back like a punch in the face next year when the voters reject the democrats for trying to overthrow a presidency on purely political grounds!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am neither Republican or Democrat. Both parties are corrupt. Trump is the most corrupt (and stupid) of all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Too bad Shytface can't prove anything. Maybe you should testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you can't see the extortion.  Is it that dark up Trump's ass?
Click to expand...



You might want to get into a legal dictionary and see what elements are required for extortion. They aren't present in the call.

.


----------



## Nostra

RealDave said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> HUH ?
> 
> hundreds of pages of testimony have been corroborated.
> 
> The Whistleblower Complaint Has Largely Been Corroborated. Here's How.
> 
> 
> 
> nice try though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you quote a "high crime or misdemeanor" from those hundreds of pages?  Or maybe a quid pro quo that was intended exclusively for the benefit of the president?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Withhold aid in exchange for an announcement  of a Ukraine investigate into his political rival.
Click to expand...

Too bad your fantasy didn't happen.


----------



## EvMetro

RealDave said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> HUH ?
> 
> hundreds of pages of testimony have been corroborated.
> 
> The Whistleblower Complaint Has Largely Been Corroborated. Here's How.
> 
> 
> 
> nice try though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you quote a "high crime or misdemeanor" from those hundreds of pages?  Or maybe a quid pro quo that was intended exclusively for the benefit of the president?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Withhold aid in exchange for an announcement  of a Ukraine investigate into his political rival.
Click to expand...

No quote? Didn't think so...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

OKTexas said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to rain on my attempt at civic duty.
> 
> I guess I can go out tomorrow and replenish my special impeachment blend popcorn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where was your "civic duty" through all the myriad of Obama and Hillary crimes?  Was it out to lunch?  On vacation that day?  Where is your "civic duty" when it comes to hearing the defense of Trump or the evidence against Biden?  Out stuck in traffic?
> 
> It takes a lot more than wishful thinking and desires to impeach a president, and I hope the democrats try it without an iron clad steel case against Trump that he truly committed a high crime with intentional malice.  You know, Trump's such an idiot, and so incompetent, he might have committed a crime like Hillary through total recklessness without even knowing better!  That was enough to get her off about 15 felony charges that other people go to prison for.
> 
> Impeach Trump without all that and I'll be sitting laughing when it all comes back like a punch in the face next year when the voters reject the democrats for trying to overthrow a presidency on purely political grounds!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am neither Republican or Democrat. Both parties are corrupt. Trump is the most corrupt (and stupid) of all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Too bad Shytface can't prove anything. Maybe you should testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you can't see the extortion.  Is it that dark up Trump's ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to get into a legal dictionary and see what elements are required for extortion. They aren't present in the call.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

False. The extortion was to obtain personal gain through the threat of witholding or diminishing security assistance. Plain as day.


----------



## Nostra

rightwinger said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats have yet to prove intent. I ll wait patiently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps demands of Zelensky show intent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link to his "demand".
> 
> Watch this dodge...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only Trump, but the staff Trump told him to deal with
> 
> Read my Signature...
Click to expand...

Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.

"I would like you to do us a favor"

Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?

Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.

Your call...............


----------



## EvMetro

RealDave said:


> We have several people who noted the extortion attempt.    You can read the transcripts.  You can watch the testimony.   Now you won't believe any of it unless the biggest liar ever to serve as President tell you?


No quote of the smoking gun?  Lol, I didn't think so...


----------



## skews13

Nostra said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a trial.  Try to keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> So far it is just one massive hearsay slander while the people in question are kept tied and gagged in another room without so much as the chance to defend themselves much less air their side!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, try reading the transcripts. These are people that were involved & know first hand about Trump's extortion demands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  Neither was there.  All they had to offer was their opinions and feelings of what they claim others told them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no hearsay evidence. This is not a criminal trial. It's an impeachment inquiry, and is absolutely allowed to be entered into the record.
> 
> Ambassador Sondland, who was on the phone call will be corroborating Ambassador Taylors Testimony next week.
> 
> Sondland donated $1 million to Trumps campaign, and for that reason was made an Ambassador.
> 
> With that information entered into the record, Ol' Gym Jordan is going to look really fucking stupid when he tries to paint Sondland as a never trumper huh?
> 
> And anyone that tries to imply he's a DNC witness will come off looking even more stupid than that huh?
> 
> See you at the next hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is hearsay.  It doesn't matter what you call the proceedings, when you are giving your opinion and feelings about what others told you they heard it is the very definition of hearsay.
Click to expand...


What part of the person who was on the call will be corroborating Taylors testimony next week didn't you get?

Your hearsay excuse will be blowing up in your face next week moron. Better start working on that next excuse.


----------



## Nostra

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where was your "civic duty" through all the myriad of Obama and Hillary crimes?  Was it out to lunch?  On vacation that day?  Where is your "civic duty" when it comes to hearing the defense of Trump or the evidence against Biden?  Out stuck in traffic?
> 
> It takes a lot more than wishful thinking and desires to impeach a president, and I hope the democrats try it without an iron clad steel case against Trump that he truly committed a high crime with intentional malice.  You know, Trump's such an idiot, and so incompetent, he might have committed a crime like Hillary through total recklessness without even knowing better!  That was enough to get her off about 15 felony charges that other people go to prison for.
> 
> Impeach Trump without all that and I'll be sitting laughing when it all comes back like a punch in the face next year when the voters reject the democrats for trying to overthrow a presidency on purely political grounds!
> 
> 
> 
> I am neither Republican or Democrat. Both parties are corrupt. Trump is the most corrupt (and stupid) of all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Too bad Shytface can't prove anything. Maybe you should testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you can't see the extortion.  Is it that dark up Trump's ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to get into a legal dictionary and see what elements are required for extortion. They aren't present in the call.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False. The extortion was to obtain personal gaim through the threat of witholding or diminishing security assistance. Plain as day.
Click to expand...

Please quote the "extortion"


----------



## Baz Ares

The Purge said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is what Trump was asking for in exchange for releasing the aid - whether weapon or wampum doesn't matter.  You fellas have a knack for irrelevance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He asked for NOTHING as the transcript proves....but low IQ liberals will follow lying talkingvpoints to their deaths!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He asked for a favor.  As the transcript proves.  You may want to try a different line of bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A favor...like this favor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was this not a USA Potus and Congress approved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the Surrender Monkey was dragged into it by Biden...DONT BELIEVE ME CALL OBUMA!
Click to expand...

Keep Deflecting, Prove some plausible real facts claimed here?
This Biden guy spewing was approved by all 3 branches of US Gobmint folks here at the time, then.
So we can see your WEAK Point as we know you can't be truthful here to start.
*Section referring to Mod actions removed*, As they are so weak. Will this thread be moved to the Badlands now?


----------



## Third Party

OldLady said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> IM, I plan on watching and I'll probably want to comment, but it would be great if we had one Impeachment Hearing Thread for 11/13/2019.  Yours is already the second or third.  I'm going to see if there's a mod awake who could merge them.  Hope you don't mind.  It gets so damned confusing when you're trying to carry on conversations in two different threads--don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Day one of coup and witch hunt four-we had Russia hoax, Kavanaugh hoax, Mueller hoax, and now this. Why can't otherwise smart people see that the Democrats are using the House to persecute Trump for beating Hillary and to help win in 2020. And trying to rob US of our votes-they had better not! So, waste your time and our money Democrats, and do not work on trade treaty or infrastructure or healthcare-you WILL PAY in 2020 !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not because Hillary lost.  It's because Trump is doing things that aren't legal, ethical or sensible.
Click to expand...

No, it is a Revenge Hunt!


----------



## bripat9643

skews13 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do "witnesses" read their prepared testimony instead of answering questions?
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a trial.  Try to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far it is just one massive hearsay slander while the people in question are kept tied and gagged in another room without so much as the chance to defend themselves much less air their side!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, try reading the transcripts. These are people that were involved & know first hand about Trump's extortion demands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  Neither was there.  All they had to offer was their opinions and feelings of what they claim others told them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no hearsay evidence. This is not a criminal trial. It's an impeachment inquiry, and is absolutely allowed to be entered into the record.
> 
> Ambassador Sondland, who was on the phone call will be corroborating Ambassador Taylors Testimony next week.
> 
> Sondland donated $1 million to Trumps campaign, and for that reason was made an Ambassador.
> 
> With that information entered into the record, Ol' Gym Jordan is going to look really fucking stupid when he tries to paint Sondland as a never trumper huh?
> 
> And anyone that tries to imply he's a DNC witness will come off looking even more stupid than that huh?
> 
> See you at the next hearing.
Click to expand...

What's he going to "corroborate?"  We have the transcript of the phone call.


----------



## Third Party

progressive hunter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> 
> 
> IM, I plan on watching and I'll probably want to comment, but it would be great if we had one Impeachment Hearing Thread for 11/13/2019.  Yours is already the second or third.  I'm going to see if there's a mod awake who could merge them.  Hope you don't mind.  It gets so damned confusing when you're trying to carry on conversations in two different threads--don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting this morning AMERICA will begin to be shown evidence of more corruption done by this president. Now the standard apologists here will try to claim we aren't hearing what we heard. A live event will be turned into a claim of liberal media spin. It will be called a coup and a witch hunt. But the reality here is we are looking at a constitutional process for the ultimate check on a tyrannical president. Trump is the one that has overturned the result that did not elect the peoples choice for president by HIS BEHAVIOR.
> 
> The day has come for Trump. He and his supporters must learn that he cannot do anything he wants.
> 
> No one is above the law. Republicans don't get special rights.
> 
> Historic impeachment hearings are set to begin, with GOP and Democrats pushing dueling messages on Trump’s conduct
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Day one of coup and witch hunt four-we had Russia hoax, Kavanaugh hoax, Mueller hoax, and now this. Why can't otherwise smart people see that the Democrats are using the House to persecute Trump for beating Hillary and to help win in 2020. And trying to rob US of our votes-they had better not! So, waste your time and our money Democrats, and do not work on trade treaty or infrastructure or healthcare-you WILL PAY in 2020 !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not because Hillary lost.  It's because Trump is doing things that aren't legal, ethical or sensible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in this case he did neither,,,
Click to expand...

List the first two with examples, the third, OK


----------



## LoneLaugher

OKTexas said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to rain on my attempt at civic duty.
> 
> I guess I can go out tomorrow and replenish my special impeachment blend popcorn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where was your "civic duty" through all the myriad of Obama and Hillary crimes?  Was it out to lunch?  On vacation that day?  Where is your "civic duty" when it comes to hearing the defense of Trump or the evidence against Biden?  Out stuck in traffic?
> 
> It takes a lot more than wishful thinking and desires to impeach a president, and I hope the democrats try it without an iron clad steel case against Trump that he truly committed a high crime with intentional malice.  You know, Trump's such an idiot, and so incompetent, he might have committed a crime like Hillary through total recklessness without even knowing better!  That was enough to get her off about 15 felony charges that other people go to prison for.
> 
> Impeach Trump without all that and I'll be sitting laughing when it all comes back like a punch in the face next year when the voters reject the democrats for trying to overthrow a presidency on purely political grounds!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am neither Republican or Democrat. Both parties are corrupt. Trump is the most corrupt (and stupid) of all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Too bad Shytface can't prove anything. Maybe you should testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you can't see the extortion.  Is it that dark up Trump's ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to get into a legal dictionary and see what elements are required for extortion. They aren't present in the call.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Who cares about the call? The call is just a single piece of evidence. One in which the big dummy couldn't close the deal and still got caught.


----------



## The Purge

Baz Ares said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> He asked for NOTHING as the transcript proves....but low IQ liberals will follow lying talkingvpoints to their deaths!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He asked for a favor.  As the transcript proves.  You may want to try a different line of bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A favor...like this favor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was this not a USA Potus and Congress approved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the Surrender Monkey was dragged into it by Biden...DONT BELIEVE ME CALL OBUMA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep Deflecting, Prove some plausible real facts claimed here.
> This was approved by all 3 branches of US Gobmint here then.
> So we can see your WEAK Point as we know can't be truthful here to start.
Click to expand...

You NOT UNDERSTAND this??? Just really stupid?


The President has been consulting with his national security leadership team to determine the best use of Ukraine security assistance funds to achieve US national security interests,” Office of Management and Budget staff wrote in an email to House Appropriations Committee staff aides. Agencies, OMB said, “must wait to obligate them until the policy review process is complete and the President had made a final determination.

I copied this down so when you ask again, I can mock you and post it...again!


----------



## Billy_Bob

skews13 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far it is just one massive hearsay slander while the people in question are kept tied and gagged in another room without so much as the chance to defend themselves much less air their side!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, try reading the transcripts. These are people that were involved & know first hand about Trump's extortion demands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  Neither was there.  All they had to offer was their opinions and feelings of what they claim others told them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no hearsay evidence. This is not a criminal trial. It's an impeachment inquiry, and is absolutely allowed to be entered into the record.
> 
> Ambassador Sondland, who was on the phone call will be corroborating Ambassador Taylors Testimony next week.
> 
> Sondland donated $1 million to Trumps campaign, and for that reason was made an Ambassador.
> 
> With that information entered into the record, Ol' Gym Jordan is going to look really fucking stupid when he tries to paint Sondland as a never trumper huh?
> 
> And anyone that tries to imply he's a DNC witness will come off looking even more stupid than that huh?
> 
> See you at the next hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is hearsay.  It doesn't matter what you call the proceedings, when you are giving your opinion and feelings about what others told you they heard it is the very definition of hearsay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of the person who was on the call will be corroborating Taylors testimony next week didn't you get?
> 
> Your hearsay excuse will be blowing up in your face next week moron. Better start working on that next excuse.
Click to expand...



There is only hearsay evidence....  The written transcript blows the lies being told out of the water..  You fucktards are going to be soooooooo upset when this circle jerk fails to get you off...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

rightwinger said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump had a constitutional duty to ask Zelensky about Hunter Biden!*
> 
> 
> The United States signed an anti-corruption treaty with Ukraine in 1998, meaning Bill Clinton's signature is on it. Joe Biden voted for it. Let's remember that according to Article VI, Clause 2 "all treaties...which shall be made, under the authority of the United States, shall be the supreme law of the land."
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at onenewsnow.com ...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump controlled the US Justice Dept for three years and never gave a shit about Hunter Biden
> 
> All of a sudden he is spouting conspiracy theories
Click to expand...


The previous government was untrustworthy obviously.  Remember, Zelensky was just elected President.  When did you want Trump to talk to him, before he was elected?


----------



## OKTexas

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where was your "civic duty" through all the myriad of Obama and Hillary crimes?  Was it out to lunch?  On vacation that day?  Where is your "civic duty" when it comes to hearing the defense of Trump or the evidence against Biden?  Out stuck in traffic?
> 
> It takes a lot more than wishful thinking and desires to impeach a president, and I hope the democrats try it without an iron clad steel case against Trump that he truly committed a high crime with intentional malice.  You know, Trump's such an idiot, and so incompetent, he might have committed a crime like Hillary through total recklessness without even knowing better!  That was enough to get her off about 15 felony charges that other people go to prison for.
> 
> Impeach Trump without all that and I'll be sitting laughing when it all comes back like a punch in the face next year when the voters reject the democrats for trying to overthrow a presidency on purely political grounds!
> 
> 
> 
> I am neither Republican or Democrat. Both parties are corrupt. Trump is the most corrupt (and stupid) of all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Too bad Shytface can't prove anything. Maybe you should testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you can't see the extortion.  Is it that dark up Trump's ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to get into a legal dictionary and see what elements are required for extortion. They aren't present in the call.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False. The extortion was to obtain personal gain through the threat of witholding or diminishing security assistance. Plain as day.
Click to expand...



Quote where in the call Trump said he was withholding anything. Your or anyone else assumptions don't count. Zelensky said it didn't happen.

.


----------



## Billiejeens

Nostra said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats have yet to prove intent. I ll wait patiently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps demands of Zelensky show intent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link to his "demand".
> 
> Watch this dodge...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only Trump, but the staff Trump told him to deal with
> 
> Read my Signature...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
Click to expand...



He's just a troll


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> HUH ?
> 
> hundreds of pages of testimony have been corroborated.
> 
> The Whistleblower Complaint Has Largely Been Corroborated. Here's How.
> 
> 
> 
> nice try though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you quote a "high crime or misdemeanor" from those hundreds of pages?  Or maybe a quid pro quo that was intended exclusively for the benefit of the president?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Withhold aid in exchange for an announcement  of a Ukraine investigate into his political rival.
Click to expand...


Is that what he did?  Can you please show me exactly where he did that?  

_*"The other thing, there's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that, so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you ·can look into it ... It sounds horrible to me."*_


----------



## The Purge

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where was your "civic duty" through all the myriad of Obama and Hillary crimes?  Was it out to lunch?  On vacation that day?  Where is your "civic duty" when it comes to hearing the defense of Trump or the evidence against Biden?  Out stuck in traffic?
> 
> It takes a lot more than wishful thinking and desires to impeach a president, and I hope the democrats try it without an iron clad steel case against Trump that he truly committed a high crime with intentional malice.  You know, Trump's such an idiot, and so incompetent, he might have committed a crime like Hillary through total recklessness without even knowing better!  That was enough to get her off about 15 felony charges that other people go to prison for.
> 
> Impeach Trump without all that and I'll be sitting laughing when it all comes back like a punch in the face next year when the voters reject the democrats for trying to overthrow a presidency on purely political grounds!
> 
> 
> 
> I am neither Republican or Democrat. Both parties are corrupt. Trump is the most corrupt (and stupid) of all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Too bad Shytface can't prove anything. Maybe you should testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you can't see the extortion.  Is it that dark up Trump's ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to get into a legal dictionary and see what elements are required for extortion. They aren't present in the call.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False. The extortion was to obtain personal gain through the threat of witholding or diminishing security assistance. Plain as day.
Click to expand...

No, it wasnt.asswipe, keep posting your bullshit and I'll  simply post the correct response!...AGAIN...

The President has been consulting with his national security leadership team to determine the best use of Ukraine security assistance funds to achieve US national security interests,” Office of Management and Budget staff wrote in an email to House Appropriations Committee staff aides. Agencies, OMB said, “must wait to obligate them until the policy review process is complete and the President had made a final determination


----------



## skews13

bripat9643 said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a trial.  Try to keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> So far it is just one massive hearsay slander while the people in question are kept tied and gagged in another room without so much as the chance to defend themselves much less air their side!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, try reading the transcripts. These are people that were involved & know first hand about Trump's extortion demands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  Neither was there.  All they had to offer was their opinions and feelings of what they claim others told them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no hearsay evidence. This is not a criminal trial. It's an impeachment inquiry, and is absolutely allowed to be entered into the record.
> 
> Ambassador Sondland, who was on the phone call will be corroborating Ambassador Taylors Testimony next week.
> 
> Sondland donated $1 million to Trumps campaign, and for that reason was made an Ambassador.
> 
> With that information entered into the record, Ol' Gym Jordan is going to look really fucking stupid when he tries to paint Sondland as a never trumper huh?
> 
> And anyone that tries to imply he's a DNC witness will come off looking even more stupid than that huh?
> 
> See you at the next hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's he going to "corroborate?"  We have the transcript of the phone call.
Click to expand...


What's the guy who was actually on the call going to corroborate?

That's your question?


----------



## bripat9643

LoneLaugher said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where was your "civic duty" through all the myriad of Obama and Hillary crimes?  Was it out to lunch?  On vacation that day?  Where is your "civic duty" when it comes to hearing the defense of Trump or the evidence against Biden?  Out stuck in traffic?
> 
> It takes a lot more than wishful thinking and desires to impeach a president, and I hope the democrats try it without an iron clad steel case against Trump that he truly committed a high crime with intentional malice.  You know, Trump's such an idiot, and so incompetent, he might have committed a crime like Hillary through total recklessness without even knowing better!  That was enough to get her off about 15 felony charges that other people go to prison for.
> 
> Impeach Trump without all that and I'll be sitting laughing when it all comes back like a punch in the face next year when the voters reject the democrats for trying to overthrow a presidency on purely political grounds!
> 
> 
> 
> I am neither Republican or Democrat. Both parties are corrupt. Trump is the most corrupt (and stupid) of all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Too bad Shytface can't prove anything. Maybe you should testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you can't see the extortion.  Is it that dark up Trump's ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to get into a legal dictionary and see what elements are required for extortion. They aren't present in the call.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares about the call? The call is just a single piece of evidence. One in which the big dummy couldn't close the deal and still got caught.
Click to expand...

The call is the entire bases of the impeachment inquiry, dumbass.  The opinions of ambassadors are evidence of nothing.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

The Purge said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> He asked for a favor.  As the transcript proves.  You may want to try a different line of bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> A favor...like this favor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was this not a USA Potus and Congress approved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the Surrender Monkey was dragged into it by Biden...DONT BELIEVE ME CALL OBUMA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep Deflecting, Prove some plausible real facts claimed here.
> This was approved by all 3 branches of US Gobmint here then.
> So we can see your WEAK Point as we know can't be truthful here to start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You NOT UNDERSTAND this??? Just really stupid?
> 
> 
> The President has been consulting with his national security leadership team to determine the best use of Ukraine security assistance funds to achieve US national security interests,” Office of Management and Budget staff wrote in an email to House Appropriations Committee staff aides. Agencies, OMB said, “must wait to obligate them until the policy review process is complete and the President had made a final determination.
> 
> I copied this down so when you ask again, I can mock you and post it...again!
Click to expand...

This hearing reminded me of an REO Speedwagon tune.

" Heard It From A Friend...Who heard It From A friend..Who Heard It From Another You Been Messing Around."


----------



## OKTexas

Baz Ares said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> He asked for NOTHING as the transcript proves....but low IQ liberals will follow lying talkingvpoints to their deaths!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He asked for a favor.  As the transcript proves.  You may want to try a different line of bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A favor...like this favor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was this not a USA Potus and Congress approved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the Surrender Monkey was dragged into it by Biden...DONT BELIEVE ME CALL OBUMA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep Deflecting, Prove some plausible real facts claimed here?
> This Biden guy spewing was approved by all 3 branches of US Gobmint folks here at the time, then.
> So we can see your WEAK Point as we know you can't be truthful here to start.
> Just as this post will not be approved by DOPer MOD views, will this thread be moved to the Badlands now?
Click to expand...



So when did the US courts weigh in on Bidens extortion?

.


----------



## OKTexas

LoneLaugher said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where was your "civic duty" through all the myriad of Obama and Hillary crimes?  Was it out to lunch?  On vacation that day?  Where is your "civic duty" when it comes to hearing the defense of Trump or the evidence against Biden?  Out stuck in traffic?
> 
> It takes a lot more than wishful thinking and desires to impeach a president, and I hope the democrats try it without an iron clad steel case against Trump that he truly committed a high crime with intentional malice.  You know, Trump's such an idiot, and so incompetent, he might have committed a crime like Hillary through total recklessness without even knowing better!  That was enough to get her off about 15 felony charges that other people go to prison for.
> 
> Impeach Trump without all that and I'll be sitting laughing when it all comes back like a punch in the face next year when the voters reject the democrats for trying to overthrow a presidency on purely political grounds!
> 
> 
> 
> I am neither Republican or Democrat. Both parties are corrupt. Trump is the most corrupt (and stupid) of all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Too bad Shytface can't prove anything. Maybe you should testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you can't see the extortion.  Is it that dark up Trump's ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to get into a legal dictionary and see what elements are required for extortion. They aren't present in the call.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares about the call? The call is just a single piece of evidence. One in which the big dummy couldn't close the deal and still got caught.
Click to expand...



Evidence, opinions aren't evidence. Differences over policy aren't evidence either.

.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

OKTexas said:


> Quote where in the call Trump said he was withholding anything.


Silly question, for two reasons:

1) trump had already witheld the aid. So that was the existing state of affairs. He also did not have to state, in the phone call, that the sun rises in the east.

2) the phone call is only a small part of the body of evidence, which includes, in no small part, the cover up of the phone call


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

OKTexas said:


> Evidence, opinions aren't evidence.


Wrong again. Yes, in fact, opinions of witnesses can be evidence.


----------



## Nostra

edward37 said:


> Republicans  ---GET OVER IT


Get over what?  The Schifferbrains clusterfuck he gave the American public today?

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ame®icano

joaquinmiller said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the case why wait TWO DAYS...WHY NOT IMMEDIATELY???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the rush?  He had 20 more days,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, he could have always send BLANKETS INSTEAD OF MILITARY AID LIKE THE SURRENDER MONKEY DID...LOOK IT UP. ASSWIPE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is what Trump was asking for in exchange for releasing the aid - whether weapon or wampum doesn't matter.  You fellas have a knack for irrelevance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He asked for NOTHING as the transcript proves....but low IQ liberals will follow lying talkingvpoints to their deaths!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He asked for a favor.  As the transcript proves.  You may want to try a different line of bullshit.
Click to expand...


What is the favor he asked about? Quote the transcript.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> sondland will be front & center to testify as a first person witness next week - on wednesday i believe; so there goes your little happy place thought bubble popping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok, all Sondland can testify to is a "thought crime" since no crime was committed, let alone an impeachable crime.
> Ukraine got the money and didn't investigate the Bidens, QED, no crime, period, full stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
Click to expand...


If you call that extortion, then what Biden did was worse, since what he did is what the commies are accusing Trump of doing.


----------



## Baz Ares

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok, all Sondland can testify to is a "thought crime" since no crime was committed, let alone an impeachable crime.
> Ukraine got the money and didn't investigate the Bidens, QED, no crime, period, full stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you call that extortion, then what Biden did was worse, since what he did is what the commies are accusing Trump of doing.
Click to expand...

What Biden said was fully approved by Obama and both House and Congress. It was not to get them to spew BS so Clinton could win. Just so we know more facts here.
*Discussion of mod actions edited, *

YEP, Above you can see. More weak USMB DOPer Mod editing of our factual posts.


----------



## Defiant1

edward37 said:


> Republicans  ---GET OVER IT




Exactly.
Trump is President.
He's in charge.
Get over it.


----------



## bripat9643

skews13 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far it is just one massive hearsay slander while the people in question are kept tied and gagged in another room without so much as the chance to defend themselves much less air their side!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, try reading the transcripts. These are people that were involved & know first hand about Trump's extortion demands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  Neither was there.  All they had to offer was their opinions and feelings of what they claim others told them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no hearsay evidence. This is not a criminal trial. It's an impeachment inquiry, and is absolutely allowed to be entered into the record.
> 
> Ambassador Sondland, who was on the phone call will be corroborating Ambassador Taylors Testimony next week.
> 
> Sondland donated $1 million to Trumps campaign, and for that reason was made an Ambassador.
> 
> With that information entered into the record, Ol' Gym Jordan is going to look really fucking stupid when he tries to paint Sondland as a never trumper huh?
> 
> And anyone that tries to imply he's a DNC witness will come off looking even more stupid than that huh?
> 
> See you at the next hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's he going to "corroborate?"  We have the transcript of the phone call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the guy who was actually on the call going to corroborate?
> 
> That's your question?
Click to expand...

We have the transcript of the call, moron.  What needs to be corroborated?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Baz Ares said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> 
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you call that extortion, then what Biden did was worse, since what he did is what the commies are accusing Trump of doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Biden said was fully approved by Obama and both House and Congress. It was not to get them to spew BS so Clinton could win. Just so we know more facts here.
> Will the DOPer mods move the thread to the Badlands to hide real facts now?
Click to expand...


Another opinion.  First off, you can't show evidence where military aid or supplies were ever threatened based on an investigation.  Secondly, even if they were (which they were not) you are trying to say you leftists are mind readers, in that you knew "why" Trump withheld the aid in the first place.  

You might get a legal impeachment if you show us the crystal ball Democrats are using to read minds.


----------



## OKTexas

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote where in the call Trump said he was withholding anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Silly question, for two reasons:
> 
> 1) trump had already witheld the aid. So that was the existing state of affairs. He also did not have to state, in the phone call, that the sun rises in the east.
> 
> 2) the phone call is only a small part of the body of evidence, which includes, in no small part, the cover up of the phone call
Click to expand...



First thing you need to do is turn on your spellcheck so you can know how to spell withhold/withheld. You're making yourself look stupid.

Second, the call was in July, Ukraine wasn't even aware of aid being delayed till the end of August. And how could you claim a cover up of the call, when the president released the contents of the call?

Maybe you are stupid.

.


----------



## Billy_Bob

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence, opinions aren't evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again. Yes, in fact, opinions of witnesses can be evidence.
Click to expand...



Wrong again moron...


----------



## bripat9643

Baz Ares said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> 
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you call that extortion, then what Biden did was worse, since what he did is what the commies are accusing Trump of doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Biden said was fully approved by Obama and both House and Congress. It was not to get them to spew BS so Clinton could win. Just so we know more facts here.
> *Discussion of mod actions edited*
Click to expand...

Really?  When did Obama approve it?  When did both houses of Congress approve it?


----------



## Lesh

So now we know that Sondham didn't tell everything he knew. 

He apparently took a call from Trump in front of witnesses in which he discussed Ukraine and all the crap he was trying to pull

Rut Roh


----------



## Olde Europe

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Silly question, for two reasons:
> 
> 1) trump had already witheld the aid. So that was the existing state of affairs. He also did not have to state, in the phone call, that the sun rises in the east.
> 
> 2) the phone call is only a small part of the body of evidence, which includes, in no small part, the cover up of the phone call



3) Zelensky and his aides either were already aware the aid was withheld, and/or had it confirmed a few days later.  After all, they knew that the aid was approved, but didn't arrive at the time of the call.  The goofs are telling us Zelensky and his staff would fail to connect the dots: "a favor, though".  Hence no extortion.  Because it isn't extortion if the target doesn't realize he has his fingernails pulled out to cough up the "deliverable".

Trump loves his marks, the "uneducated".  On this thread, you can behold, in great detail, why that is.


----------



## White_MAGA_Man

Unbelievable!

WOW! Top Democrat on Schiff's Show Trial Committee Tells Audience: "Hearsay Can Be Better Evidence than Direct" (VIDEO)


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

This is how well he'll sleep tonight.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Unbelievable!
> 
> WOW! Top Democrat on Schiff's Show Trial Committee Tells Audience: "Hearsay Can Be Better Evidence than Direct" (VIDEO)



I'd sure like to see a prosecutor convict somebody on robbery or murder based on hearsay.


----------



## beautress

A veteran of foreign wars addresses this impeachment farce well:
​


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ame®icano said:


> Quote the transcript.


We don't have the transcript. Come on man, keep up.


----------



## Billy_Bob

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Unbelievable!
> 
> WOW! Top Democrat on Schiff's Show Trial Committee Tells Audience: "Hearsay Can Be Better Evidence than Direct" (VIDEO)


Wow.... talk about stupidity in highlight...  He cant be this stupid, can he?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Olde Europe said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly question, for two reasons:
> 
> 1) trump had already witheld the aid. So that was the existing state of affairs. He also did not have to state, in the phone call, that the sun rises in the east.
> 
> 2) the phone call is only a small part of the body of evidence, which includes, in no small part, the cover up of the phone call
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Zelensky and his aides either were already aware the aid was withheld, and/or had it confirmed a few days later.  After all, they knew that the aid was approved, but didn't arrive at the time of the call.  The goofs are telling us Zelensky and his staff would fail to connect the dots: "a favor, though".  Hence no extortion.  Because it isn't extortion if the target doesn't realize he has his fingernails pulled out to cough up the "deliverable".
> 
> Trump loves his marks, the "uneducated".  On this thread, you can behold, in great detail, why that is.
Click to expand...


*favor*
[ fey-ver ]
SEE SYNONYMS FOR favor ON THESAURUS.COM
*noun*

_something done or granted out of goodwill, rather than from justice or for remuneration; a kind act: to ask a favor._

_Definition of favor | Dictionary.com_


----------



## Billy_Bob

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the transcript.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have the transcript. Come on man, keep up.
Click to expand...

There are two and the house has access to both...  now GFY


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ray From Cleveland said:


> I'd sure like to see a prosecutor convict somebody on robbery or murder based on hearsay


An idiotic response. Nobody said or implied that hearsay was the only evidence against trump.


----------



## Baz Ares

bripat9643 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you call that extortion, then what Biden did was worse, since what he did is what the commies are accusing Trump of doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Biden said was fully approved by Obama and both House and Congress. It was not to get them to spew BS so Clinton could win. Just so we know more facts here.
> *Discussion of mod actions edited*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  When did Obama approve it?  When did both houses of Congress approve it?
Click to expand...

Prove it was not.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Defiant1 said:


> Trump is President.
> He's in charge.
> Get over it.


Impeachment is constitutional.

Get over it.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the transcript.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have the transcript. Come on man, keep up.
Click to expand...


Transcript of Trump call with Ukraine’s Zelensky: full text as released by White House


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Billy_Bob said:


> There are two and the house has access to both


Shameless, ignorant lie. If you are this ignorant, you shouldn't evn be commenting in this thread.


----------



## Nostra

Baz Ares said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> 
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you call that extortion, then what Biden did was worse, since what he did is what the commies are accusing Trump of doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Biden said was fully approved by Obama and both House and Congress. It was not to get them to spew BS so Clinton could win. Just so we know more facts here.
> *Discussion of mod actions edited, *
> 
> YEP, Above you can see. More weak USMB DOPer Mod editing of our factual posts.
Click to expand...

Link to this approval of Biden's extortion to get a prosecutor fired for investigating his son's company?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the transcript.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have the transcript. Come on man, keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Transcript of Trump call with Ukraine’s Zelensky: full text as released by White House
Click to expand...

That is not a transcript. Sorry. It appears you and billybobcletusjoerickybobby are the last two peole on earth to realize this.


----------



## Baz Ares

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is President.
> He's in charge.
> Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment is constitutional.
> 
> Get over it.
Click to expand...

Even over a Legal Blow gotten Job.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the transcript.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have the transcript. Come on man, keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Transcript of Trump call with Ukraine’s Zelensky: full text as released by White House
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not a transcript. Sorry. It appears you and billybobcletusjoerickybobby are the last two peole on earth to realize this.
Click to expand...


It is the transcript.  What other transcript are you talking about here?  This is the phone conversation between Trump and Zelensky that supposedly got this all started.


----------



## LoneLaugher

bripat9643 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am neither Republican or Democrat. Both parties are corrupt. Trump is the most corrupt (and stupid) of all.
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Too bad Shytface can't prove anything. Maybe you should testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you can't see the extortion.  Is it that dark up Trump's ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to get into a legal dictionary and see what elements are required for extortion. They aren't present in the call.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares about the call? The call is just a single piece of evidence. One in which the big dummy couldn't close the deal and still got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The call is the entire bases of the impeachment inquiry, dumbass.  The opinions of ambassadors are evidence of nothing.
Click to expand...


Nah. It's Trump ordering Rudy, Gordon, Mick and Rick to break the rules. The phone call is just where bigmouth couldn't contain himself. 

Moron.


----------



## LoneLaugher

OKTexas said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am neither Republican or Democrat. Both parties are corrupt. Trump is the most corrupt (and stupid) of all.
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Too bad Shytface can't prove anything. Maybe you should testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you can't see the extortion.  Is it that dark up Trump's ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to get into a legal dictionary and see what elements are required for extortion. They aren't present in the call.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares about the call? The call is just a single piece of evidence. One in which the big dummy couldn't close the deal and still got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence, opinions aren't evidence. Differences over policy aren't evidence either.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You fuckers are desperate. It's fucking fantastic.


----------



## Cellblock2429

LoneLaugher said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Too bad Shytface can't prove anything. Maybe you should testify.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you can't see the extortion.  Is it that dark up Trump's ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to get into a legal dictionary and see what elements are required for extortion. They aren't present in the call.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares about the call? The call is just a single piece of evidence. One in which the big dummy couldn't close the deal and still got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The call is the entire bases of the impeachment inquiry, dumbass.  The opinions of ambassadors are evidence of nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah. It's Trump ordering Rudy, Gordon, Mick and Rick to break the rules. The phone call is just where bigmouth couldn't contain himself.
> 
> Moron.
Click to expand...

/——/ Now if you only had some proof like a transcript—- oh wait. Never mind.


----------



## Nostra

LoneLaugher said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Too bad Shytface can't prove anything. Maybe you should testify.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you can't see the extortion.  Is it that dark up Trump's ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to get into a legal dictionary and see what elements are required for extortion. They aren't present in the call.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares about the call? The call is just a single piece of evidence. One in which the big dummy couldn't close the deal and still got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence, opinions aren't evidence. Differences over policy aren't evidence either.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You fuckers are desperate. It's fucking fantastic.
Click to expand...

Personally, I am desperately awaiting the next Schifferbrains debacle hearing to blow up in your faces.


----------



## Baz Ares

Nostra said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you call that extortion, then what Biden did was worse, since what he did is what the commies are accusing Trump of doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Biden said was fully approved by Obama and both House and Congress. It was not to get them to spew BS so Clinton could win. Just so we know more facts here.
> *Discussion of mod actions edited, *
> 
> YEP, Above you can see. More weak USMB DOPer Mod editing of our factual posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link to this approval of Biden's extortion to get a prosecutor fired for investigating his son's company?
Click to expand...

Fact check: What Joe and Hunter Biden actually did in Ukraine


----------



## lennypartiv

Baz Ares said:


> *"We do Extortion and Bribery all the time" ~Mulvaney 2019. *
> I guess this is the new MAGA slogan?


Like I said, you Dems still don't understand what Mulvaney said.


----------



## Sandy Shanks

Republicans have to be gnashing their teeth over the abject stupidity of the Republican President. 

Trump's order to retreat in Syria betrayed a key ally who suffered 11,000 casualties in quelling the ISIS terrorist threat. Trump's retreat order facilitated the Turkish invasion of Syria and the attempt by the Turkish dictator, President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, to annihilate the Kurds who he regards as terrorists. 

Trump enabled Edogan to kill hundreds of Kurds and causing thousands more to abandon their homes, becoming refugees.

On a day when live, public House impeachment hearings began featuring two key witnesses against Trump, William B. Taylor Jr., acting ambassador to Ukraine, and his boss, George Kent, deputy assistant secretary of state for European and Eurasian affairs, provided devastating evidence of abuse of power, on a day when desperate Republicans are trying vainly to defend Trump from his own incriminating statements, guess who Trump invites to the White House. 

You got it, Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan.

It is an in your face gesture to Republicans from a Republican President. 

How smart is that? 

Republicans are in the midst of drafting a bipartisan sanctions bill targeting Turkey for its aggressive action against the Kurds, aggressive action caused by Trump's retreat. Some of the strongest Congressional critics have included some of Trump's closest congressional allies, including Senator Lindsey Graham, who has repeatedly warned Erdoğan about the repercussions of his actions and has drafted his own sweeping sanctions bill targeting the country.

Lawmakers on both sides of the aisle called for Trump to rescind the White House invitation to Erdoğan entirely. The White House declined to do so.

How smart is that?

Pretty smart if Trump is acting like a Russian puppet whose sole purpose is to create havoc in the capital. 

_GOP senators air concerns during unusual White House meeting with Erdoğan - CNNPolitics helped with this report._


----------



## Nostra

LoneLaugher said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Too bad Shytface can't prove anything. Maybe you should testify.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you can't see the extortion.  Is it that dark up Trump's ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to get into a legal dictionary and see what elements are required for extortion. They aren't present in the call.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares about the call? The call is just a single piece of evidence. One in which the big dummy couldn't close the deal and still got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence, opinions aren't evidence. Differences over policy aren't evidence either.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You fuckers are desperate. It's fucking fantastic.
Click to expand...

The innerweb irony meter just exploded.


----------



## Nostra

Baz Ares said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> 
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you call that extortion, then what Biden did was worse, since what he did is what the commies are accusing Trump of doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Biden said was fully approved by Obama and both House and Congress. It was not to get them to spew BS so Clinton could win. Just so we know more facts here.
> *Discussion of mod actions edited, *
> 
> YEP, Above you can see. More weak USMB DOPer Mod editing of our factual posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link to this approval of Biden's extortion to get a prosecutor fired for investigating his son's company?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact check: What Joe and Hunter Biden actually did in Ukraine
Click to expand...

Axios "fact check"?  

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA!

Surely you jest.


----------



## The Purge

*Republicans Stunned After Adam Schiff Interrupts Impeachment Hearing!!!!*

House Oversight Chairman Adam Schiff interrupted House Republicans’ questions of Ambassador Bill Taylor on Wednesday, a stunning breach of Congressional order.

The Republican counsel questioned Taylor about whether he could understand that Trump was concerned that some Ukrainians had worked against him in the 2016 presidential election.

Schiff interrupted after Republicans were only ten minutes into their questioning, warning the Ambassador that if he was unable to “assume facts not in evidence” before him were correct.

“Are you seriously interrupting our time here?” House Minority Chairman Devin Nunes asked incredulously.

Rep. John Ratcliffe protested Schiff’s sudden rule change after Democrats spent the first portion of the hearing with leading questions and hearsay.

“I sat here through the first 45 minutes and literally had an objection to almost the foundation of almost every question that Mr. Goldman asked regarding facts not in evidence, leading,” he fired back at Schiff.

Schiff protested that he allowed the question, but was merely instructing the witness.

Ratcliffe said that Schiff did not address whether he should raise objections to any questions including facts not in evidence.

(Excerpt) Read more at breitbart.com ...


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the transcript.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have the transcript. Come on man, keep up.
Click to expand...

Of course we do, moron.


----------



## beautress

​Prayers up for our own congressmen who have the misery of not being able to ask their own questions and have to watch the abuse of due process and no fairness in questioning witnesses whatever. Our congressmen are not allowed to call their own witnesses nor to have their lawyers ask any questions whatsoever. These things are part of fairness. This is a political hit job. It's a crying shame, and it's heartbreaking to see communist installation being foisted on Americans of this horrible, horrible destruction of the Constitution, flagrant witness tampering, lying, etc. It's an impeachment coup attempt, and I saw the chairman Schiff lying that he doesn't know who the whistleblower is and said he had no contact with him. I don't believe that for a millisecond. I think Schiff coached the witness and knows his name.

Why is this instillation of communist ways being allowed against this nation? This smacks of the false narration proffered at Brett Kavanaugh's hearing when he became the Supreme Court Justice. The Democrats dragged his name through the mud wrongfully, and later on, their "witness" said she didn't really remember if Kavanaugh was even there. Sick.

This is dragging President Trump through the mud just to get votes, and you and I are paying for it.


----------



## Ame®icano

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the transcript.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have the transcript. Come on man, keep up.
Click to expand...


If you're going to quote me, than quote the whole thing.

The post I replied to:


joaquinmiller said:


> He asked for a favor.  As the transcript proves.  You may want to try a different line of bullshit.


My reply:


Ame®icano said:


> What is the favor he asked about? Quote the transcript.



You say "we" don't have the transcript. According to joaquinmiller's quote, there is a transcript, and I asked him to quote the part of transcript where Trump is asking for a favor, and what the favor is for.

Is he lying, or you?


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the transcript.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have the transcript. Come on man, keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Transcript of Trump call with Ukraine’s Zelensky: full text as released by White House
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not a transcript. Sorry. It appears you and billybobcletusjoerickybobby are the last two peole on earth to realize this.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nostra

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the transcript.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have the transcript. Come on man, keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we do, moron.
Click to expand...

Perhaps his handlers have not sent him that information in order to keep him ignorant of the facts.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ray From Cleveland said:


> It is the transcript


False. It is a summary with parts left out. Literally everyone on the planet but you knows this. How embarrassing for you.

Edit: I stand corrected. Bripat the angry little babyman also doesn't know this.


----------



## bripat9643

LoneLaugher said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Too bad Shytface can't prove anything. Maybe you should testify.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you can't see the extortion.  Is it that dark up Trump's ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to get into a legal dictionary and see what elements are required for extortion. They aren't present in the call.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares about the call? The call is just a single piece of evidence. One in which the big dummy couldn't close the deal and still got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The call is the entire bases of the impeachment inquiry, dumbass.  The opinions of ambassadors are evidence of nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah. It's Trump ordering Rudy, Gordon, Mick and Rick to break the rules. The phone call is just where bigmouth couldn't contain himself.
> 
> Moron.
Click to expand...

Can you quote where Trump did that?


----------



## Cellblock2429

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the transcript
> 
> 
> 
> False. It is a summary with parts left out. Literally everyone on the planet but you knows this. How embarrassing for you.
Click to expand...

/——/ And you know this because you were on the call and took notes...


----------



## Nostra

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the transcript
> 
> 
> 
> False. It is a summary with parts left out. Literally everyone on the planet but you knows this. How embarrassing for you.
Click to expand...

Let's ignore your lies and for the sake of this argument assume they are true..............

Why would you rely on "witnesses" who can only provide their feelings and opinions of that phone call because they were not on that phone call, and relied on what others told them?


----------



## Billy_Bob

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are two and the house has access to both
> 
> 
> 
> Shameless, ignorant lie. If you are this ignorant, you shouldn't evn be commenting in this thread.
Click to expand...

GO fuck yourself you commie bastard...  You know as well as i do that there are two independent transcripts and that they are both available to the House Committees as the White  House has supplied them with the publicly released compilation transcript. 

Your an ignorant liar...


----------



## The Purge

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the transcript
> 
> 
> 
> False. It is a summary with parts left out. Literally everyone on the planet but you knows this. How embarrassing for you.
> 
> Edit: I stand corrected. Bripat the angry little babyman also doesn't know this.
Click to expand...

Only thing lefy out  was classified info redacted by our intel agencies....


----------



## Weatherman2020

WTF!?


----------



## LoneLaugher

Trump keeps saying "read the transcript", so his morons think it must be good for him. 

It isn't. It shows that he was trying to work over the new Pres. of Ukraine. Period.


----------



## Ame®icano

Cellblock2429 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the transcript
> 
> 
> 
> False. It is a summary with parts left out. Literally everyone on the planet but you knows this. How embarrassing for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ And you know this because you were on the call and took notes...
Click to expand...


No, he heard that on CNN. According to new rules, he could be a whistleblower.


----------



## Nostra

LoneLaugher said:


> Trump keeps saying "read the transcript", so his morons think it must be good for him.
> 
> It isn't. It shows that he was trying to work over the new Pres. of Ukraine. Period.


Quote the part where he was "trying to work over the new Pres. of Ukraine".


----------



## skye

This sums it up....the "impeachment" circus from the Rats


The DemoncRat hearing....

*Hindenburg disaster <<<< like that*


----------



## The Purge

THAT’S A WRAP: DEM WITNESS ADMITS UKRAINE ‘SHOULD’ INVESTIGATE BURISMA FOR PAYING BRIBE!!!

*InfoWars ^ *| 11/13/2019 | Jamie White

A witness brought forward by the Democrats to testify about Trump’s Ukraine phone call admitted that Ukraine officials should investigate Burisma Holdings for possibly bribing prosecutors to quash a probe into Joe Biden’s son Hunter.

During his opening statement on Wednesday, Deputy Assistant Secretary of State George Kent testified that he raised concerns to then-Vice President Biden about a conflict of interest involving Hunter Biden and Burisma Holdings

------------

Dimwits are PATHETIC..they wanted this because they know they cant beat Trump legit in 2020..and also because they need to stop Trump from putting in another Supreme Court Justice(Ginsberg is on her way out)..so what did we find out today in this hearing..that my brother in laws, brothers, housekeeper’s, cat has an opinion about something that no one can say is even impeachable..WOW so this is what our tax dollars are being used for..PATHETIC


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the transcript
> 
> 
> 
> False. It is a summary with parts left out. Literally everyone on the planet but you knows this. How embarrassing for you.
> 
> Edit: I stand corrected. Bripat the angry little babyman also doesn't know this.
Click to expand...

Spare us.  the only parts left out are repeated words, pauses and unintelligible gibberish.


----------



## daveman

Democrat During Impeachment Hearing: ‘Hearsay Can Be Much Better Evidence Than Direct’

Democrat Rep. Mike Quigley (IL) faced intense backlash on Wednesday afternoon after claiming during Democrats’ impeachment inquiry hearing that “hearsay” can be “much better evidence than direct” evidence.

In a rambling statement, Quigley said, “And, if gets to closed primer on hearsay, I think the American public needs to be reminded that countless people have been convicted on hearsay because the courts have routinely allowed and created, needed exceptions to  hearsay.”

Quigley continued, “Hearsay can be much better evidence than direct … and it’s certainly valid in this instance.”​It's valid because it supports your predetermined conclusion.

What a farce.  This isn't justice, it's revenge.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Nostra said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the transcript
> 
> 
> 
> False. It is a summary with parts left out. Literally everyone on the planet but you knows this. How embarrassing for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's ignore your lies and for the sake of this argument assume they are true..............
> 
> Why would you rely on "witnesses" who can only provide their feelings and opinions of that phone call because they were not on that phone call, and relied on what others told them?
Click to expand...

/——/ Because, hearsay is all Shytface has. Nothing more.


----------



## bripat9643

Nostra said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the transcript
> 
> 
> 
> False. It is a summary with parts left out. Literally everyone on the planet but you knows this. How embarrassing for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's ignore your lies and for the sake of this argument assume they are true..............
> 
> Why would you rely on "witnesses" who can only provide their feelings and opinions of that phone call because they were not on that phone call, and relied on what others told them?
Click to expand...

A judge wouldn't even allow these "witnesses" to be called to the stand.


----------



## Billy_Bob

The Purge said:


> THAT’S A WRAP: DEM WITNESS ADMITS UKRAINE ‘SHOULD’ INVESTIGATE BURISMA FOR PAYING BRIBE!!!
> 
> *InfoWars ^ *| 11/13/2019 | Jamie White
> 
> A witness brought forward by the Democrats to testify about Trump’s Ukraine phone call admitted that Ukraine officials should investigate Burisma Holdings for possibly bribing prosecutors to quash a probe into Joe Biden’s son Hunter.
> 
> During his opening statement on Wednesday, Deputy Assistant Secretary of State George Kent testified that he raised concerns to then-Vice President Biden about a conflict of interest involving Hunter Biden and Burisma Holdings
> 
> ------------
> 
> Dimwits are PATHETIC..they wanted this because they know they cant beat Trump legit in 2020..and also because they need to stop Trump from putting in another Supreme Court Justice(Ginsberg is on her way out)..so what did we find out today in this hearing..that my brother in laws, brothers, housekeeper’s, cat has an opinion about something that no one can say is even impeachable..WOW so this is what our tax dollars are being used for..PATHETIC


Three different polls today of likely voters has the impeachment scam at 66-82% against  and only 22-27% for...  This is going to smash democrats next year in elections...


----------



## Billy_Bob

bripat9643 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the transcript
> 
> 
> 
> False. It is a summary with parts left out. Literally everyone on the planet but you knows this. How embarrassing for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's ignore your lies and for the sake of this argument assume they are true..............
> 
> Why would you rely on "witnesses" who can only provide their feelings and opinions of that phone call because they were not on that phone call, and relied on what others told them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A judge wouldn't even allow these "witnesses" to be called to the stand.
Click to expand...

Its going to be very embarrassing when the Chief Justice of the Supreme Court of the United States questions these people.  This case will be tossed in short order as unfounded.. Its going to be an ugly day in the Senate when the democrats are embarrassed this way..


----------



## LoneLaugher

Nostra said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump keeps saying "read the transcript", so his morons think it must be good for him.
> 
> It isn't. It shows that he was trying to work over the new Pres. of Ukraine. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the part where he was "trying to work over the new Pres. of Ukraine".
Click to expand...


You have confused me with someone who will humor your stupidity.


----------



## deannalw

Billy_Bob said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> THAT’S A WRAP: DEM WITNESS ADMITS UKRAINE ‘SHOULD’ INVESTIGATE BURISMA FOR PAYING BRIBE!!!
> 
> *InfoWars ^ *| 11/13/2019 | Jamie White
> 
> A witness brought forward by the Democrats to testify about Trump’s Ukraine phone call admitted that Ukraine officials should investigate Burisma Holdings for possibly bribing prosecutors to quash a probe into Joe Biden’s son Hunter.
> 
> During his opening statement on Wednesday, Deputy Assistant Secretary of State George Kent testified that he raised concerns to then-Vice President Biden about a conflict of interest involving Hunter Biden and Burisma Holdings
> 
> ------------
> 
> Dimwits are PATHETIC..they wanted this because they know they cant beat Trump legit in 2020..and also because they need to stop Trump from putting in another Supreme Court Justice(Ginsberg is on her way out)..so what did we find out today in this hearing..that my brother in laws, brothers, housekeeper’s, cat has an opinion about something that no one can say is even impeachable..WOW so this is what our tax dollars are being used for..PATHETIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three different polls today of likely voters has the impeachment scam at 66-82% against  and only 22-27% for...  This is going to smash democrats next year in elections...
Click to expand...



This last poop pie to the democrats face is going to make them berserkers in a bigly way.


----------



## OKTexas

Olde Europe said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly question, for two reasons:
> 
> 1) trump had already witheld the aid. So that was the existing state of affairs. He also did not have to state, in the phone call, that the sun rises in the east.
> 
> 2) the phone call is only a small part of the body of evidence, which includes, in no small part, the cover up of the phone call
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Zelensky and his aides either were already aware the aid was withheld, and/or had it confirmed a few days later.  After all, they knew that the aid was approved, but didn't arrive at the time of the call.  The goofs are telling us Zelensky and his staff would fail to connect the dots: "a favor, though".  Hence no extortion.  Because it isn't extortion if the target doesn't realize he has his fingernails pulled out to cough up the "deliverable".
> 
> Trump loves his marks, the "uneducated".  On this thread, you can behold, in great detail, why that is.
Click to expand...



Wow, great assumptions. LMAO

.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

LoneLaugher said:


> Trump keeps saying "read the transcript", so his morons think it must be good for him.
> 
> It isn't. It shows that he was trying to work over the new Pres. of Ukraine. Period.



No, because unlike people on the left, we know how to read and what words mean.


----------



## Ame®icano

Weatherman2020 said:


> WTF!?
> 
> View attachment 289696



These people get elected by educated voters. Uneducated vote for Republicans.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the transcript
> 
> 
> 
> False. It is a summary with parts left out. Literally everyone on the planet but you knows this. How embarrassing for you.
> 
> Edit: I stand corrected. Bripat the angry little babyman also doesn't know this.
Click to expand...


Then let me tell you something you don't know: Since the Nixon administration, no presidential phone calls are recorded.  They are typed out by a stenographer while the conversation is taking place.  It's the stenographer that creates the transcript of all presidential conversations, not the President.  It's the stenographer who determines what part of the conversation are worth recording and what part is blah-blah.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the transcript
> 
> 
> 
> False. It is a summary with parts left out. Literally everyone on the planet but you knows this. How embarrassing for you.
> 
> Edit: I stand corrected. Bripat the angry little babyman also doesn't know this.
Click to expand...

/——/ You sound like the loud mouth at the cocktail party making the argument that the moon landing was faked.


----------



## OKTexas

Baz Ares said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> 
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you call that extortion, then what Biden did was worse, since what he did is what the commies are accusing Trump of doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Biden said was fully approved by Obama and both House and Congress. It was not to get them to spew BS so Clinton could win. Just so we know more facts here.
> *Discussion of mod actions edited*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  When did Obama approve it?  When did both houses of Congress approve it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it was not.
Click to expand...



You can't prove an negative, idiot. It's on you to prove it was.

.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Billy_Bob said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> THAT’S A WRAP: DEM WITNESS ADMITS UKRAINE ‘SHOULD’ INVESTIGATE BURISMA FOR PAYING BRIBE!!!
> 
> *InfoWars ^ *| 11/13/2019 | Jamie White
> 
> A witness brought forward by the Democrats to testify about Trump’s Ukraine phone call admitted that Ukraine officials should investigate Burisma Holdings for possibly bribing prosecutors to quash a probe into Joe Biden’s son Hunter.
> 
> During his opening statement on Wednesday, Deputy Assistant Secretary of State George Kent testified that he raised concerns to then-Vice President Biden about a conflict of interest involving Hunter Biden and Burisma Holdings
> 
> ------------
> 
> Dimwits are PATHETIC..they wanted this because they know they cant beat Trump legit in 2020..and also because they need to stop Trump from putting in another Supreme Court Justice(Ginsberg is on her way out)..so what did we find out today in this hearing..that my brother in laws, brothers, housekeeper’s, cat has an opinion about something that no one can say is even impeachable..WOW so this is what our tax dollars are being used for..PATHETIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three different polls today of likely voters has the impeachment scam at 66-82% against  and only 22-27% for...  This is going to smash democrats next year in elections...
Click to expand...

/——/ Rumor floating around that Piglosi will shytcan the hearings this Friday.


----------



## kyzr

The democrats are really shooting themselves in the foot with women voters.  The stupid Schiff hearings are on almost all of the daytime TV channels.  My wife is really pissed about it.  If the democrats piss off the women voters they are done.  Most women could care less about politics, unless they fuck with their soap operas.  My God she was mad!!  I have at least one female Trump voter!!


----------



## Agit8r

It boils down to this: Are you going to believe people who have been career public servants, or someone who has a history of literally palling around with terrorists:


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Cellblock2429 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> THAT’S A WRAP: DEM WITNESS ADMITS UKRAINE ‘SHOULD’ INVESTIGATE BURISMA FOR PAYING BRIBE!!!
> 
> *InfoWars ^ *| 11/13/2019 | Jamie White
> 
> A witness brought forward by the Democrats to testify about Trump’s Ukraine phone call admitted that Ukraine officials should investigate Burisma Holdings for possibly bribing prosecutors to quash a probe into Joe Biden’s son Hunter.
> 
> During his opening statement on Wednesday, Deputy Assistant Secretary of State George Kent testified that he raised concerns to then-Vice President Biden about a conflict of interest involving Hunter Biden and Burisma Holdings
> 
> ------------
> 
> Dimwits are PATHETIC..they wanted this because they know they cant beat Trump legit in 2020..and also because they need to stop Trump from putting in another Supreme Court Justice(Ginsberg is on her way out)..so what did we find out today in this hearing..that my brother in laws, brothers, housekeeper’s, cat has an opinion about something that no one can say is even impeachable..WOW so this is what our tax dollars are being used for..PATHETIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three different polls today of likely voters has the impeachment scam at 66-82% against  and only 22-27% for...  This is going to smash democrats next year in elections...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Rumor floating around that Piglosi will shytcan the hearings this Friday.
Click to expand...


That may be.  Democrats are slaves to polls.  It all depends on what the polls say by the end of tomorrow.


----------



## MarathonMike

Agit8r said:


> It boils down to this: Are you going to believe people who have been career public servants, or someone who has a history of literally palling around with terrorists:


Career public servants? LOL The only thing career politicians serve is themselves. Wake up.


----------



## ThisIsMe

Day 1:

This may come back to bite dems but...is today's hearing pointless?

The reason I ask is, neither if these two had first hand knowledge, but only heard it from other people.  That is hearsay. Now, during this portion of the events, it may make for a good show, but, hearsay is not admissible as evidence.  What happens if it goes to trial in the senate, and they say that all these testimonies that rely on hearsay are to be disregarded?

Jim Jordan did make a good point to Taylor's, and that is, if he got his information second hand, how does he know the original source is not wrong, or got some facts wrong. 

And I know some will say "but this is not a criminal court but a political court", doesnt matter, still cant use hearsay as evidence, people make up stuff all the time.


----------



## 007

ThisIsMe said:


> Day 1:
> 
> This may come back to bite dems but...is today's hearing pointless?
> 
> The reason I ask is, neither if these two had first hand knowledge, but only heard it from other people.  That is hearsay. Now, during this portion of the events, it may make for a good show, but, hearsay is not admissible as evidence.  What happens if it goes to trial in the senate, and they say that all these testimonies that rely on hearsay are to be disregarded?
> 
> Jim Jordan did make a good point to Taylor's, and that is, if he got his information second hand, how does he know the original source is not wrong, or got some facts wrong.
> 
> And I know some will say "but this is not a criminal court but a political court", doesnt matter, still cant use hearsay as evidence, people make up stuff all the time.


That is correct. In a court of law, neither of these two star witnesses today would have even been allowed in the doors.

And they are best the dems had.

This entire WITCH HUNT / COUP - Part II is a FARCE, just like the Meuller witch hunt, and it IS, blowing up in the dems face, AGAIN, BIG TIME.


----------



## Nostra

bripat9643 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the transcript
> 
> 
> 
> False. It is a summary with parts left out. Literally everyone on the planet but you knows this. How embarrassing for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's ignore your lies and for the sake of this argument assume they are true..............
> 
> Why would you rely on "witnesses" who can only provide their feelings and opinions of that phone call because they were not on that phone call, and relied on what others told them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A judge wouldn't even allow these "witnesses" to be called to the stand.
Click to expand...

And yet...........these are Schifferbrain's STAR WITNESSES


----------



## Billy_Bob

Cellblock2429 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> THAT’S A WRAP: DEM WITNESS ADMITS UKRAINE ‘SHOULD’ INVESTIGATE BURISMA FOR PAYING BRIBE!!!
> 
> *InfoWars ^ *| 11/13/2019 | Jamie White
> 
> A witness brought forward by the Democrats to testify about Trump’s Ukraine phone call admitted that Ukraine officials should investigate Burisma Holdings for possibly bribing prosecutors to quash a probe into Joe Biden’s son Hunter.
> 
> During his opening statement on Wednesday, Deputy Assistant Secretary of State George Kent testified that he raised concerns to then-Vice President Biden about a conflict of interest involving Hunter Biden and Burisma Holdings
> 
> ------------
> 
> Dimwits are PATHETIC..they wanted this because they know they cant beat Trump legit in 2020..and also because they need to stop Trump from putting in another Supreme Court Justice(Ginsberg is on her way out)..so what did we find out today in this hearing..that my brother in laws, brothers, housekeeper’s, cat has an opinion about something that no one can say is even impeachable..WOW so this is what our tax dollars are being used for..PATHETIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three different polls today of likely voters has the impeachment scam at 66-82% against  and only 22-27% for...  This is going to smash democrats next year in elections...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Rumor floating around that Piglosi will shytcan the hearings this Friday.
Click to expand...


I've heard that as well...  Time will tell... It will infuriate the left wing wackos and she will be deposed of her speaker-ship...  But it is far to late for the ones who voted to allow it.  They are going to lose big next year and they will have no power..


----------



## OKTexas

LoneLaugher said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Too bad Shytface can't prove anything. Maybe you should testify.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you can't see the extortion.  Is it that dark up Trump's ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to get into a legal dictionary and see what elements are required for extortion. They aren't present in the call.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares about the call? The call is just a single piece of evidence. One in which the big dummy couldn't close the deal and still got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence, opinions aren't evidence. Differences over policy aren't evidence either.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You fuckers are desperate. It's fucking fantastic.
Click to expand...



I think you're confusing me with the commiecrats in the house, is that the best you got?

.


----------



## Nostra

LoneLaugher said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump keeps saying "read the transcript", so his morons think it must be good for him.
> 
> It isn't. It shows that he was trying to work over the new Pres. of Ukraine. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the part where he was "trying to work over the new Pres. of Ukraine".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have confused me with someone who will humor your stupidity.
Click to expand...

I accept your admission I called out your lie and that's the best ya got.

Dismissed.


----------



## Agit8r

MarathonMike said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> It boils down to this: Are you going to believe people who have been career public servants, or someone who has a history of literally palling around with terrorists:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Career public servants? LOL The only thing career politicians serve is themselves. Wake up.
Click to expand...


The witnesses in the hearings


----------



## Nostra

Agit8r said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> It boils down to this: Are you going to believe people who have been career public servants, or someone who has a history of literally palling around with terrorists:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Career public servants? LOL The only thing career politicians serve is themselves. Wake up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The witnesses in the hearings
Click to expand...

Who would that be?  Those clowns didn't witness anything.


----------



## Ame®icano

ThisIsMe said:


> Day 1:
> 
> This may come back to bite dems but...is today's hearing pointless?
> 
> The reason I ask is, neither if these two had first hand knowledge, but only heard it from other people.  That is hearsay. Now, during this portion of the events, it may make for a good show, but, hearsay is not admissible as evidence.  What happens if it goes to trial in the senate, and they say that all these testimonies that rely on hearsay are to be disregarded?
> 
> Jim Jordan did make a good point to Taylor's, and that is, if he got his information second hand, how does he know the original source is not wrong, or got some facts wrong.
> 
> And I know some will say "but this is not a criminal court but a political court", doesnt matter, still cant use hearsay as evidence, people make up stuff all the time.



In a nutshell. 

Democrats:
Taylor heard from someone that they heard that someone else that they overheard a phone call suggesting Trump was withholding military aid unless the Ukraine investigates Trumps political opponents
Republicans:
Why are we holding a hearing for accusations that go against every official statement on both sides and the transcript Democrats were lying about? Why are the "whistleblowers" reports older than the event that Democrats claim is the smoking gun? Why is it nobody is allowed to know who is accusing Trump except the guy who is heading the investigation, setting the rules for the hearings and adjudicating all decisions on behalf of the House Democrats?


----------



## Agit8r

Nostra said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> It boils down to this: Are you going to believe people who have been career public servants, or someone who has a history of literally palling around with terrorists:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Career public servants? LOL The only thing career politicians serve is themselves. Wake up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The witnesses in the hearings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would that be?  Those clowns didn't witness anything.
Click to expand...


If you watch the testimony, they witnessed plenty.

Now he's being chummy with Erdogan, because he wants asylum there. 
https://www.smh.com.au/world/north-...urkish-president-erdogan-20191114-p53ajc.html


----------



## Faun

Nostra said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The president cannot prosecute anyone, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> He can tell his AG to prosecute them, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't have to listen, ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They pretty much do, moron.  Why do you imagine Sessions is no longer AG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they don't, ya lying fucking moron. They report to the president -- they don't take orders from the president. The president can fire them, but they still don't have to take orders from the president. Did you learn nothing from Nixon's Saturday Night Massacre, lying fucking moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mad?
Click to expand...

Not at all, dumbfuck.


----------



## MarathonMike

You could tell Schiff was lying when he said he didn't know who the Whistleblower was. Whenever he lies, his eyes bug out and his lips move.


----------



## Nostra

Agit8r said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> It boils down to this: Are you going to believe people who have been career public servants, or someone who has a history of literally palling around with terrorists:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Career public servants? LOL The only thing career politicians serve is themselves. Wake up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The witnesses in the hearings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would that be?  Those clowns didn't witness anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you watch the testimony, they witnessed plenty.
> 
> Now he's being chummy with Erdogan, because he wants asylum there.
> https://www.smh.com.au/world/north-...urkish-president-erdogan-20191114-p53ajc.html
Click to expand...

I watched and they witnessed nothing............but feel free to bring us exactly what they have first hand knowledge of.

Be specific.

For reference, see the blue quote in my sig


----------



## Nostra

Faun said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can tell his AG to prosecute them, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have to listen, ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They pretty much do, moron.  Why do you imagine Sessions is no longer AG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they don't, ya lying fucking moron. They report to the president -- they don't take orders from the president. The president can fire them, but they still don't have to take orders from the president. Did you learn nothing from Nixon's Saturday Night Massacre, lying fucking moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all, dumbfuck.
Click to expand...

You mad, cuz you sound mad.


----------



## charwin95

The Original Tree said:


> *So let me get this straight:
> 
> You wasted $40 Millions Dollars of the Taxpayer's money trying to railroad the president on a false charge that you dreamed up and financed yourself in the form of The Dirty Dossier.
> 
> You launched another 20 Investigations costing the taxpayer an additional $100 Million Dollars so far.  Why bother which such farces?  Only Communist Countries with Totalitarian Dictators have been able to pull off framing innocent men.  You have tried to block The President's Constitutional Authority to issue Executive Orders, and secure our Borders, and Form Foreign and Domestic Policy which includes Immigration, and Trade.
> 
> In your first production called "I paid Putin for Russian Collusion and all I got was a lousy T-shirt,"  in that Clown Show (The Mueller Investigation,) there was Zero Due Process.  The President was not allowed to submit testimony, submit exculpatory evidence, cross examine any witnesses.  Mueller bent over backwards to ignore the origination of The Dirty Dossier that caused the Fake Russian Collusion Investigation, so he is not much of an Investigator, and furthermore is not an honest man since he Wiped Strozk and Page's Iphones to deceive the IG in to believing that their "COUP TEXTS" were irretrievably lost.
> 
> And Mueller's team was compromised with people involved in trying to not only cover up Clinton's Crimes, but they were seriously involved in a legitimate COUP attempt, had to be fired from Mueller's team, and are all under criminal investigation now.*
> 
> *And Mueller, despite a team of Leftist Hacks and an Obama administration and his holdover lackeys that was spying on The President, still could not name a single crime that The President had committed.  It was a monumental flop.  Nielsen was too embarrassed to post the ratings.
> 
> Fast forward past that failure.
> 
> You have again an identical situation, with again no DUE PROCESS, but even worse, Schiff is rejection all GOP witness requests, both in the Secret Scam Hearings, and not The Public Hearings.
> 
> I equate The Subpoena Cannon, with Operation Latitude, known by it's common name "The Insurance Policy"  All part of the same COUP, same as "Putin Hacked my Server" and "I've fallen on Impeachment and I can't get up."  Life Alert isn't going to answer your call.  They probably are 'Russian Assets says Hillary'  Isn't everyone these days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we find out more and more about how deep and ugly The Deep State is, with people like Kelly, Tillerson, Ciaramella, Vindman and others all trying to obstruct The President's Policies, simply because they disagree with them, America is seeing with their own eyes what The President meant by "The Swamp".
> 
> I'd watch these Swamp Proceedings if they were fair and Due Process were allowed and both parties were allowed to state their case and fight it out right in front of us, but Schiff and Pelosi do not want that.   They still want secret meetings, secret witnesses, and secret accusations that no one is permitted to challenge.  They also don't want to work on Border Security, Lowering Drug Prices, Health Care, Infrastructure, or sign an Anti-Lynching Bill sponsored by The President which The GOP has been trying to get passed for 160 years and has for some inexplicable reason been voted down every time by The Democrats, which is what they did between 1870 and 1964 when they opposed for nearly 100 years Civil Rights for African Americans.
> 
> There is No point in watching a rigged game when you know the score before the kickoff.  The Transcripts which Schiff was forced to release already are contradicting his planned leaks.  He is running the hearings like a scared rabbit, a nervous Nellie, and quite frankly they are going to be awful.  If you need a nap, feel free to tune in and listen to Schiff read you a fairy tale, but I am not going to watch that Schitt Show.
> 
> Despite a rigged game again, I predict more embarrassment for Soviet Schiff and his Comrades, only I am not going to bother giving any of my precious time to it.  Trump will be re-elected no matter how many times they try to frame the man.  Globalism and The Green New Scam and The Plan to Bankrupt America hit a Speed Bump.  By the time Trump is re-elected I hope that not only is he going to turn that speed bump in to a wall to protect America from Socialism, Graft, and Corruption, but he'll have to build a prison to incarcerate all the criminals from the Clinton and Obama Crime Familes that have been slowly outted these past three years.
> 
> I give the Schiff Show on a scale of 1-10, 10 Rotten Tomatoes.  Too bad we can't actually throw them at role' Bobble Head.*



Of course. You can still watch Jerry Springer. 

For your own health you shouldn’t watch the impeachment hearing because its to complicated for you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats have yet to prove intent. I ll wait patiently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps demands of Zelensky show intent
Click to expand...

Intent to see what happened in 2016 or to impact 2020? How do you prove which it was? Even today they mentioned 2016 countless times.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Baz Ares said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats have yet to prove intent. I ll wait patiently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right here one word. *"Though"*
> _adverb_
> 
> however (indicating that a factor qualifies or imposes restrictions on what was said previously).
> 
> though - Google Search
Click to expand...

What?


----------



## Nostra

BlindBoo said:


> Tune in, watch carefully as the facts are presented and contested.
> 
> Then make up your own mind.


Update?


----------



## Agit8r

Nostra said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> It boils down to this: Are you going to believe people who have been career public servants, or someone who has a history of literally palling around with terrorists:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Career public servants? LOL The only thing career politicians serve is themselves. Wake up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The witnesses in the hearings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would that be?  Those clowns didn't witness anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you watch the testimony, they witnessed plenty.
> 
> Now he's being chummy with Erdogan, because he wants asylum there.
> https://www.smh.com.au/world/north-...urkish-president-erdogan-20191114-p53ajc.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched and they witnessed nothing............but feel free to bring us exactly what they have first hand knowledge of.
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> For reference, see the blue quote in my sig
Click to expand...


This should be the new symbol of the GOP: 
 
They can mount the head of that star-spangled elephant on Don Jr's wall


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The president cannot prosecute anyone, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> He can tell his AG to prosecute them, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't have to listen, ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They pretty much do, moron.  Why do you imagine Sessions is no longer AG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they don't, ya lying fucking moron. They report to the president -- they don't take orders from the president. The president can fire them, but they still don't have to take orders from the president. Did you learn nothing from Nixon's Saturday Night Massacre, lying fucking moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they do take orders from the President.  That's what it means to report to him.  What do you believe it means?
> 
> We can all tell our bosses to fuck off if we don't care about getting fired.
Click to expand...

You're deranged,  lying fucking moron.... 

https://www.law.ua.edu/lawreview/files/2018/12/1-Green-Roiphe-1-75.pdf

https://www.justice.gov/file/19191/download

https://www.washingtonpost.com/blog...s-with-the-justice-department/?outputType=amp


----------



## Faun

WEATHER53 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The president cannot prosecute anyone, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> He can tell his AG to prosecute them, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't have to listen, ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They pretty much do, moron.  Why do you imagine Sessions is no longer AG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they don't, ya lying fucking moron. They report to the president -- they don't take orders from the president. The president can fire them, but they still don't have to take orders from the president. Did you learn nothing from Nixon's Saturday Night Massacre, lying fucking moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 out of first 7 words profanity or insult. You are an ignorant, illiterate, emotionally disordered individual
Click to expand...

Fuck off, snowflake.


----------



## Nostra

Agit8r said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Career public servants? LOL The only thing career politicians serve is themselves. Wake up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The witnesses in the hearings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would that be?  Those clowns didn't witness anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you watch the testimony, they witnessed plenty.
> 
> Now he's being chummy with Erdogan, because he wants asylum there.
> https://www.smh.com.au/world/north-...urkish-president-erdogan-20191114-p53ajc.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched and they witnessed nothing............but feel free to bring us exactly what they have first hand knowledge of.
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> For reference, see the blue quote in my sig
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This should be the new symbol of the GOP:
> View attachment 289705
> They can mount the head of that star-spangled elephant on Don Jr's wall
Click to expand...

Glad you admit that Schifferbrain's STAR WITNESSES didn't actually witness anything.


----------



## Nostra

Y


Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can tell his AG to prosecute them, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have to listen, ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They pretty much do, moron.  Why do you imagine Sessions is no longer AG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they don't, ya lying fucking moron. They report to the president -- they don't take orders from the president. The president can fire them, but they still don't have to take orders from the president. Did you learn nothing from Nixon's Saturday Night Massacre, lying fucking moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they do take orders from the President.  That's what it means to report to him.  What do you believe it means?
> 
> We can all tell our bosses to fuck off if we don't care about getting fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're deranged,  lying fucking moron....
> 
> https://www.law.ua.edu/lawreview/files/2018/12/1-Green-Roiphe-1-75.pdf
> 
> https://www.justice.gov/file/19191/download
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/right-turn/wp/2018/03/11/no-trump-cannot-do-whatever-he-wants-with-the-justice-department/?outputType=amp
Click to expand...

You mad, cuz you sound mad.


----------



## Politicallyinsane

Trumps finished. Trump should be hung for the treasonous act he committed against our country.


----------



## Nostra

Faun said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can tell his AG to prosecute them, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have to listen, ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They pretty much do, moron.  Why do you imagine Sessions is no longer AG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they don't, ya lying fucking moron. They report to the president -- they don't take orders from the president. The president can fire them, but they still don't have to take orders from the president. Did you learn nothing from Nixon's Saturday Night Massacre, lying fucking moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 out of first 7 words profanity or insult. You are an ignorant, illiterate, emotionally disordered individual
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off, snowflake.
Click to expand...

You mad, cuz I'm thinking you are having a meltdown.


----------



## Jitss617

I can't wait for the class on attempted conspiracy!  And attempted attempted murder!  

If no crime was committed, it doesn't matter what stopped you.  

"He was going to conspire to commit murder, but then his narcolepsy kicked in and he forgot."


----------



## Faun

The Purge said:


> *Trump had a constitutional duty to ask Zelensky about Hunter Biden!*
> 
> 
> The United States signed an anti-corruption treaty with Ukraine in 1998, meaning Bill Clinton's signature is on it. Joe Biden voted for it. Let's remember that according to Article VI, Clause 2 "all treaties...which shall be made, under the authority of the United States, shall be the supreme law of the land."
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at onenewsnow.com ...


Trump's not authorized by that treaty to ask the president of Ukraine to investigate a political rival.


----------



## Nostra

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump had a constitutional duty to ask Zelensky about Hunter Biden!*
> 
> 
> The United States signed an anti-corruption treaty with Ukraine in 1998, meaning Bill Clinton's signature is on it. Joe Biden voted for it. Let's remember that according to Article VI, Clause 2 "all treaties...which shall be made, under the authority of the United States, shall be the supreme law of the land."
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at onenewsnow.com ...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's not authorized by that treaty to ask the president of Ukraine to investigate a political rival.
Click to expand...

Damn sure is when that potential political rival is plugs deep in the corruption.


----------



## Agit8r

Nostra said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> The witnesses in the hearings
> 
> 
> 
> Who would that be?  Those clowns didn't witness anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you watch the testimony, they witnessed plenty.
> 
> Now he's being chummy with Erdogan, because he wants asylum there.
> https://www.smh.com.au/world/north-...urkish-president-erdogan-20191114-p53ajc.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched and they witnessed nothing............but feel free to bring us exactly what they have first hand knowledge of.
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> For reference, see the blue quote in my sig
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This should be the new symbol of the GOP:
> View attachment 289705
> They can mount the head of that star-spangled elephant on Don Jr's wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you admit that Schifferbrain's STAR WITNESSES didn't actually witness anything.
Click to expand...


So firstly, they were made aware of the Quid Pro Quo before the infamous July 25th call was even made!



> In the same July 19th phone call, they gave me an account of the July 10th meeting w'ith the Ukrainian officia1s at the White House. Specifically, they told me that Ambassador Sondland had connected investigations with an 0val 0ffice meeting for President Zelensky, which so irritated Ambassador Bolton that he abruptly ended the meeting



https://www.courthousenews.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/taylor-transcript.pdf page 3 of pdf


----------



## EvMetro

I am asking for information from folks who have more experience with this forum.  Does anybody know if lefties are the ones responsible for taking the dozens of impeachment threads and dumping them all into a great big thread merge dumpster?  I am all caught up with what the news of the day now, but I had to go to another forum to see all the different threads about the shiff show.  Are the staff of usmb trying to hide how bad lefties looked at the shiff show today by censoring the DOZENS of shiff show threads that should exist here into this huge thread merge dumpster?  Any info from the folks who are more familiar with this would be appreciated.   This is the only board I have found that doesn't have the MANY threads required to properly encompass the shiff show.


----------



## Nostra

Agit8r said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would that be?  Those clowns didn't witness anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you watch the testimony, they witnessed plenty.
> 
> Now he's being chummy with Erdogan, because he wants asylum there.
> https://www.smh.com.au/world/north-...urkish-president-erdogan-20191114-p53ajc.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched and they witnessed nothing............but feel free to bring us exactly what they have first hand knowledge of.
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> For reference, see the blue quote in my sig
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This should be the new symbol of the GOP:
> View attachment 289705
> They can mount the head of that star-spangled elephant on Don Jr's wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you admit that Schifferbrain's STAR WITNESSES didn't actually witness anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So firstly, they were made aware of the Quid Pro Quo before the infamous July 25th call was even made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the same July 19th phone call, they gave me an account of the July 10th meeting w'ith the Ukrainian officia1s at the White House. Specifically, they told me that Ambassador Sondland had connected investigations with an 0val 0ffice meeting for President Zelensky, which so irritated Ambassador Bolton that he abruptly ended the meeting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://www.courthousenews.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/taylor-transcript.pdf page 29
Click to expand...

Thank for your fourth hand account of their third hand account.


----------



## Nostra

EvMetro said:


> I am asking for information from folks who have more experience with this forum.  Does anybody know if lefties are the ones responsible for taking the dozens of impeachment threads and dumping them all into a great big thread merge dumpster?  I am all caught up with what the news of the day now, but I had to go to another forum to see all the different threads about the shiff show.  Are the staff of usmb trying to hide how bad lefties looked at the shiff show today by censoring the DOZENS of shiff show threads that should exist here into this huge thread merge dumpster?  Any info from the folks who are more familiar with this would be appreciated.   This is the only board I have found that doesn't have the MANY threads required to properly encompass the shiff show.


I'm guessing staff is trying to hide just how bad it was for Dimwingers today. There was a mass consolidation of impeachment threads, many of which were on other boards and have been around for days.

I wonder if the same approach will be taken with all the anti-Trump threads.  Will they all be consolidated into one thread?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

EvMetro said:


> I am asking for information from folks who have more experience with this forum.  Does anybody know if lefties are the ones responsible for taking the dozens of impeachment threads and dumping them all into a great big thread merge dumpster?  I am all caught up with what the news of the day now, but I had to go to another forum to see all the different threads about the shiff show.  Are the staff of usmb trying to hide how bad lefties looked at the shiff show today by censoring the DOZENS of shiff show threads that should exist here into this huge thread merge dumpster?  Any info from the folks who are more familiar with this would be appreciated.   This is the only board I have found that doesn't have the MANY threads required to properly encompass the shiff show.



No, they've done this before with other highly discussed topics.  

On one hand, it's understandable because you don't need 20 people starting topics basically about the same thing.  On the other hand, if you only have one thread on a very popular topic, it's no fun because if you step away for an hour, it takes you 10 pages just to catch up, and of course, you miss the replies to your posts unless you search them out.  If you work all day and can't come back until late afternoon, you'll never catch up because you're 20 or more pages behind. 

They need to do something in between.


----------



## Faun

The Purge said:


> THAT’S A WRAP: DEM WITNESS ADMITS UKRAINE ‘SHOULD’ INVESTIGATE BURISMA FOR PAYING BRIBE!!!
> 
> *InfoWars ^ *| 11/13/2019 | Jamie White
> 
> A witness brought forward by the Democrats to testify about Trump’s Ukraine phone call admitted that Ukraine officials should investigate Burisma Holdings for possibly bribing prosecutors to quash a probe into Joe Biden’s son Hunter.
> 
> During his opening statement on Wednesday, Deputy Assistant Secretary of State George Kent testified that he raised concerns to then-Vice President Biden about a conflict of interest involving Hunter Biden and Burisma Holdings
> 
> ------------
> 
> Dimwits are PATHETIC..they wanted this because they know they cant beat Trump legit in 2020..and also because they need to stop Trump from putting in another Supreme Court Justice(Ginsberg is on her way out)..so what did we find out today in this hearing..that my brother in laws, brothers, housekeeper’s, cat has an opinion about something that no one can say is even impeachable..WOW so this is what our tax dollars are being used for..PATHETIC


LOLOLOL 

You dumbfuck, that was in April. This is November. Some new information has come out since then.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Politicallyinsane said:


> Trumps finished. Trump should be hung for the treasonous act he committed against our country.



What treasonous act might that be?


----------



## Agit8r

Nostra said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you watch the testimony, they witnessed plenty.
> 
> Now he's being chummy with Erdogan, because he wants asylum there.
> https://www.smh.com.au/world/north-...urkish-president-erdogan-20191114-p53ajc.html
> 
> 
> 
> I watched and they witnessed nothing............but feel free to bring us exactly what they have first hand knowledge of.
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> For reference, see the blue quote in my sig
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This should be the new symbol of the GOP:
> View attachment 289705
> They can mount the head of that star-spangled elephant on Don Jr's wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you admit that Schifferbrain's STAR WITNESSES didn't actually witness anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So firstly, they were made aware of the Quid Pro Quo before the infamous July 25th call was even made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the same July 19th phone call, they gave me an account of the July 10th meeting w'ith the Ukrainian officia1s at the White House. Specifically, they told me that Ambassador Sondland had connected investigations with an 0val 0ffice meeting for President Zelensky, which so irritated Ambassador Bolton that he abruptly ended the meeting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://www.courthousenews.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/taylor-transcript.pdf page 29
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank for your fourth hand account of their third hand account.
Click to expand...


Well, how else did they know that the Quid Pro Quo was a thing before it was news--before the call had been made.

Unless you are going to tell us you don't believe this decorated war veteran and career diplomat, but you do believe someone who stole property from old folks


The person with better character is always the one whose word has more weight. 100% of the time.


----------



## Nostra

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> THAT’S A WRAP: DEM WITNESS ADMITS UKRAINE ‘SHOULD’ INVESTIGATE BURISMA FOR PAYING BRIBE!!!
> 
> *InfoWars ^ *| 11/13/2019 | Jamie White
> 
> A witness brought forward by the Democrats to testify about Trump’s Ukraine phone call admitted that Ukraine officials should investigate Burisma Holdings for possibly bribing prosecutors to quash a probe into Joe Biden’s son Hunter.
> 
> During his opening statement on Wednesday, Deputy Assistant Secretary of State George Kent testified that he raised concerns to then-Vice President Biden about a conflict of interest involving Hunter Biden and Burisma Holdings
> 
> ------------
> 
> Dimwits are PATHETIC..they wanted this because they know they cant beat Trump legit in 2020..and also because they need to stop Trump from putting in another Supreme Court Justice(Ginsberg is on her way out)..so what did we find out today in this hearing..that my brother in laws, brothers, housekeeper’s, cat has an opinion about something that no one can say is even impeachable..WOW so this is what our tax dollars are being used for..PATHETIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You dumbfuck, that was in April. This is November. Some new information has come out since then.
Click to expand...

Hey Dumbfuck, look at the date.

Are you so fucking stupid you think April is the 11th month of the year, Dumbfuck?
*
InfoWars ^ | 11/13/2019 | Jamie White*


----------



## Faun

Nostra said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have to listen, ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> They pretty much do, moron.  Why do you imagine Sessions is no longer AG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they don't, ya lying fucking moron. They report to the president -- they don't take orders from the president. The president can fire them, but they still don't have to take orders from the president. Did you learn nothing from Nixon's Saturday Night Massacre, lying fucking moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mad, cuz you sound mad.
Click to expand...

See post #1681


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

MarathonMike said:


> You could tell Schiff was lying when he said he didn't know who the Whistleblower was. Whenever he lies, his eyes bug out and his lips move.



A good member for a poker game I guess. 

Of course he's lying.  Why else would he hide the so-called whistleblower?  Even the whistleblower won't take the chance getting caught when Republicans ask him if he went to Schiff Face first with his bogus concern.  And if he answered honestly, that would prove Schiff is a liar.


----------



## Faun

Nostra said:


> Y
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have to listen, ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> They pretty much do, moron.  Why do you imagine Sessions is no longer AG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they don't, ya lying fucking moron. They report to the president -- they don't take orders from the president. The president can fire them, but they still don't have to take orders from the president. Did you learn nothing from Nixon's Saturday Night Massacre, lying fucking moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they do take orders from the President.  That's what it means to report to him.  What do you believe it means?
> 
> We can all tell our bosses to fuck off if we don't care about getting fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're deranged,  lying fucking moron....
> 
> https://www.law.ua.edu/lawreview/files/2018/12/1-Green-Roiphe-1-75.pdf
> 
> https://www.justice.gov/file/19191/download
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/right-turn/wp/2018/03/11/no-trump-cannot-do-whatever-he-wants-with-the-justice-department/?outputType=amp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mad, cuz you sound mad.
Click to expand...

See post #1681 again.


----------



## Faun

Nostra said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have to listen, ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> They pretty much do, moron.  Why do you imagine Sessions is no longer AG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they don't, ya lying fucking moron. They report to the president -- they don't take orders from the president. The president can fire them, but they still don't have to take orders from the president. Did you learn nothing from Nixon's Saturday Night Massacre, lying fucking moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 out of first 7 words profanity or insult. You are an ignorant, illiterate, emotionally disordered individual
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off, snowflake.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mad, cuz I'm thinking you are having a meltdown.
Click to expand...

Post #1681, dumbfuck. Just how stupid are you?


----------



## Nostra

Faun said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They pretty much do, moron.  Why do you imagine Sessions is no longer AG?
> 
> 
> 
> No, they don't, ya lying fucking moron. They report to the president -- they don't take orders from the president. The president can fire them, but they still don't have to take orders from the president. Did you learn nothing from Nixon's Saturday Night Massacre, lying fucking moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mad, cuz you sound mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See post #1681
Click to expand...

You mad?


----------



## Nostra

Faun said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They pretty much do, moron.  Why do you imagine Sessions is no longer AG?
> 
> 
> 
> No, they don't, ya lying fucking moron. They report to the president -- they don't take orders from the president. The president can fire them, but they still don't have to take orders from the president. Did you learn nothing from Nixon's Saturday Night Massacre, lying fucking moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 out of first 7 words profanity or insult. You are an ignorant, illiterate, emotionally disordered individual
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off, snowflake.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mad, cuz I'm thinking you are having a meltdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post #1681, dumbfuck. Just how stupid are you?
Click to expand...

You mad? Cuz you sound mad.


----------



## Faun

Nostra said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump had a constitutional duty to ask Zelensky about Hunter Biden!*
> 
> 
> The United States signed an anti-corruption treaty with Ukraine in 1998, meaning Bill Clinton's signature is on it. Joe Biden voted for it. Let's remember that according to Article VI, Clause 2 "all treaties...which shall be made, under the authority of the United States, shall be the supreme law of the land."
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at onenewsnow.com ...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's not authorized by that treaty to ask the president of Ukraine to investigate a political rival.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn sure is when that potential political rival is plugs deep in the corruption.
Click to expand...

LOL 

You obviously have not read the treaty. Read it, then post.


----------



## Faun

Nostra said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> THAT’S A WRAP: DEM WITNESS ADMITS UKRAINE ‘SHOULD’ INVESTIGATE BURISMA FOR PAYING BRIBE!!!
> 
> *InfoWars ^ *| 11/13/2019 | Jamie White
> 
> A witness brought forward by the Democrats to testify about Trump’s Ukraine phone call admitted that Ukraine officials should investigate Burisma Holdings for possibly bribing prosecutors to quash a probe into Joe Biden’s son Hunter.
> 
> During his opening statement on Wednesday, Deputy Assistant Secretary of State George Kent testified that he raised concerns to then-Vice President Biden about a conflict of interest involving Hunter Biden and Burisma Holdings
> 
> ------------
> 
> Dimwits are PATHETIC..they wanted this because they know they cant beat Trump legit in 2020..and also because they need to stop Trump from putting in another Supreme Court Justice(Ginsberg is on her way out)..so what did we find out today in this hearing..that my brother in laws, brothers, housekeeper’s, cat has an opinion about something that no one can say is even impeachable..WOW so this is what our tax dollars are being used for..PATHETIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You dumbfuck, that was in April. This is November. Some new information has come out since then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Dumbfuck, look at the date.
> 
> Are you so fucking stupid you think April is the 11th month of the year, Dumbfuck?
> *
> InfoWars ^ | 11/13/2019 | Jamie White*
Click to expand...

Thd video was from April, dumbfuck. You're too stupid to know the difference between April and November.


----------



## Nostra

Faun said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump had a constitutional duty to ask Zelensky about Hunter Biden!*
> 
> 
> The United States signed an anti-corruption treaty with Ukraine in 1998, meaning Bill Clinton's signature is on it. Joe Biden voted for it. Let's remember that according to Article VI, Clause 2 "all treaties...which shall be made, under the authority of the United States, shall be the supreme law of the land."
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at onenewsnow.com ...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's not authorized by that treaty to ask the president of Ukraine to investigate a political rival.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn sure is when that potential political rival is plugs deep in the corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You obviously have not read the treaty. Read it, then post.
Click to expand...

Feel free to quote the part of the treaty that exempts corrupt politicians if their name is Biden.

GO!


----------



## Faun

Nostra said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they don't, ya lying fucking moron. They report to the president -- they don't take orders from the president. The president can fire them, but they still don't have to take orders from the president. Did you learn nothing from Nixon's Saturday Night Massacre, lying fucking moron?
> 
> 
> 
> You mad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mad, cuz you sound mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See post #1681
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mad?
Click to expand...

Post #1681. Read it. Absorb it.


----------



## Faun

Nostra said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they don't, ya lying fucking moron. They report to the president -- they don't take orders from the president. The president can fire them, but they still don't have to take orders from the president. Did you learn nothing from Nixon's Saturday Night Massacre, lying fucking moron?
> 
> 
> 
> 3 out of first 7 words profanity or insult. You are an ignorant, illiterate, emotionally disordered individual
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off, snowflake.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mad, cuz I'm thinking you are having a meltdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post #1681, dumbfuck. Just how stupid are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mad? Cuz you sound mad.
Click to expand...

You still need post #1681 explained to you??


----------



## Nostra

Faun said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> THAT’S A WRAP: DEM WITNESS ADMITS UKRAINE ‘SHOULD’ INVESTIGATE BURISMA FOR PAYING BRIBE!!!
> 
> *InfoWars ^ *| 11/13/2019 | Jamie White
> 
> A witness brought forward by the Democrats to testify about Trump’s Ukraine phone call admitted that Ukraine officials should investigate Burisma Holdings for possibly bribing prosecutors to quash a probe into Joe Biden’s son Hunter.
> 
> During his opening statement on Wednesday, Deputy Assistant Secretary of State George Kent testified that he raised concerns to then-Vice President Biden about a conflict of interest involving Hunter Biden and Burisma Holdings
> 
> ------------
> 
> Dimwits are PATHETIC..they wanted this because they know they cant beat Trump legit in 2020..and also because they need to stop Trump from putting in another Supreme Court Justice(Ginsberg is on her way out)..so what did we find out today in this hearing..that my brother in laws, brothers, housekeeper’s, cat has an opinion about something that no one can say is even impeachable..WOW so this is what our tax dollars are being used for..PATHETIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You dumbfuck, that was in April. This is November. Some new information has come out since then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Dumbfuck, look at the date.
> 
> Are you so fucking stupid you think April is the 11th month of the year, Dumbfuck?
> *
> InfoWars ^ | 11/13/2019 | Jamie White*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thd video was from April, dumbfuck. You're too stupid to know the difference between April and November.
Click to expand...

Hey Dumbfuck, the article was from Nov.

The point he made by posting the video is the moron Dimwinger in it exposed the real reason for this impeachment farce:

"I'm concerned if we don't impeach this President, he will get reelected".

There is no expiration date on that, dumbfuck.


----------



## Nostra

Faun said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 out of first 7 words profanity or insult. You are an ignorant, illiterate, emotionally disordered individual
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off, snowflake.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mad, cuz I'm thinking you are having a meltdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post #1681, dumbfuck. Just how stupid are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mad? Cuz you sound mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still need post #1681 explained to you??
Click to expand...

Never did, dumbfuck.  Simmer down, dumbfuck.


----------



## WEATHER53

At first I thought it was absurd but the guy identified may not be the real one because there is no real one. Pretty easy to keep invisible a non existent


----------



## keepitreal

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the Treaty:  Signed at Kiev in 1999, referred to the Senate, approved October, 2000.
> 
> What matters is that by-passing the law--The Attorney General is authorized in the proceedings, and in writing it must be: By-Passing the law Is beyond High Crimes and just possibly an Act of War.  If other means are used, than those in writing, then Attorney General has to put the details in writing within 10 days!
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Red-Hatters Not the Law, but a group of goons in all the advertising, even!
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote the line where it says Giuliani can't do his own investigating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said Giuliani can't? Although Giuliani, the president's personal attorney,  can't solicit a foreign national to contribute to his client's campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did Giuliani do that?  Snowflakes believe everything the president does is an illegal campaign contribution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He solicited a foreign national to investigate one of Trump's political rivals...
> 
> *Former Ukraine prosecutor says he saw no evidence of wrongdoing by Biden*
> 
> _KYIV, Ukraine —
> 
> Ukraine’s former top law enforcement official says he repeatedly rebuffed demands by President Trump’s personal lawyer to investigate Joe Biden and his son, insisting he had seen no evidence of wrongdoing that he could pursue.
> 
> In an interview, Yuri Lutsenko said while he was Ukraine’s prosecutor general he told Rudolph W. Giuliani that he would be happy to cooperate if the FBI or other U.S. authorities began their own investigation of the former vice president and his son Hunter but insisted they had not broken any Ukrainian laws to his knowledge. Lutsenko, who was fired as prosecutor general last month, said he had urged Giuliani to launch a U.S. inquiry and go to court if he had any evidence but not to use Ukraine to conduct a political vendetta that could affect the U.S. election.
> 
> “I said, ‘Let’s put this through prosecutors, not through presidents,’ ” Lutsenko told The Times.
> 
> *“I told him I could not start an investigation just for the interests of an American official,”* he said._​
Click to expand...

Lutsenko has gone back and forth 
depending on which way the wind is blowing.

So, you agree Trump had every reason to dismiss
US Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch
after lying about giving Lutsenko a list of people off limits


----------



## Faun

Nostra said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump had a constitutional duty to ask Zelensky about Hunter Biden!*
> 
> 
> The United States signed an anti-corruption treaty with Ukraine in 1998, meaning Bill Clinton's signature is on it. Joe Biden voted for it. Let's remember that according to Article VI, Clause 2 "all treaties...which shall be made, under the authority of the United States, shall be the supreme law of the land."
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at onenewsnow.com ...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's not authorized by that treaty to ask the president of Ukraine to investigate a political rival.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn sure is when that potential political rival is plugs deep in the corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You obviously have not read the treaty. Read it, then post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to quote the part of the treaty that exempts corrupt politicians if their name is Biden.
> 
> GO!
Click to expand...

You're beyond brain-dead.... I never said it has anything to do with Biden.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

007 said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 1:
> 
> This may come back to bite dems but...is today's hearing pointless?
> 
> The reason I ask is, neither if these two had first hand knowledge, but only heard it from other people.  That is hearsay. Now, during this portion of the events, it may make for a good show, but, hearsay is not admissible as evidence.  What happens if it goes to trial in the senate, and they say that all these testimonies that rely on hearsay are to be disregarded?
> 
> Jim Jordan did make a good point to Taylor's, and that is, if he got his information second hand, how does he know the original source is not wrong, or got some facts wrong.
> 
> And I know some will say "but this is not a criminal court but a political court", doesnt matter, still cant use hearsay as evidence, people make up stuff all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> That is correct. In a court of law, neither of these two star witnesses today would have even been allowed in the doors.
> 
> And they are best the dems had.
> 
> This entire WITCH HUNT / COUP - Part II is a FARCE, just like the Meuller witch hunt, and it IS, blowing up in the dems face, AGAIN, BIG TIME.
Click to expand...


I think Jordan put it best when he said the star witnesses were witness to nothing.  He read a statement of six people having four conversations, and asked if that's how Taylor was certain Trump was bribing Zelensky?


----------



## jbander

BluesLegend said:


> You gutless Dem clowns do something about it DO IT impeach Trump.


The house will impeach the ass hole no doubt and the senate even if they found scum bag guilty of raping a 13 year old and then telling her that if she told on him he would kill her. No matter what they found they will keep this pile of shit. And that will be the best day for decades for Dems. knock a few votes off of these politicians that support scum bag  during their election and more then a few points off of scum bags next election and that will bring the senate back to the dems and the last president you ever will see from the hate group they call a party Will be walking out the front door of the white house and three states will be lined up on the steps with charges that will keep scum bag in court or in jail for the rest of the ass holes life.  Total control by the democrats, and I want them at this point to make sure that the hate party is destroyed, every possible legal action with total control of the government. The real conservatives who care about all the people and don't base there every action on hatred, cruelty and general ugliness will be able to put together a a conservative party but the word Republican won't be used because it will be to poisoned by that time, These people and these supporters of these traitor who spit on our flag and piss on our constitution have to go.  They simply are this countries biggest enemy.  There is nothing that the hate party can do to wash the piss stain off of themselves . They are for every marked as ugly.


----------



## Faun

Nostra said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> THAT’S A WRAP: DEM WITNESS ADMITS UKRAINE ‘SHOULD’ INVESTIGATE BURISMA FOR PAYING BRIBE!!!
> 
> *InfoWars ^ *| 11/13/2019 | Jamie White
> 
> A witness brought forward by the Democrats to testify about Trump’s Ukraine phone call admitted that Ukraine officials should investigate Burisma Holdings for possibly bribing prosecutors to quash a probe into Joe Biden’s son Hunter.
> 
> During his opening statement on Wednesday, Deputy Assistant Secretary of State George Kent testified that he raised concerns to then-Vice President Biden about a conflict of interest involving Hunter Biden and Burisma Holdings
> 
> ------------
> 
> Dimwits are PATHETIC..they wanted this because they know they cant beat Trump legit in 2020..and also because they need to stop Trump from putting in another Supreme Court Justice(Ginsberg is on her way out)..so what did we find out today in this hearing..that my brother in laws, brothers, housekeeper’s, cat has an opinion about something that no one can say is even impeachable..WOW so this is what our tax dollars are being used for..PATHETIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You dumbfuck, that was in April. This is November. Some new information has come out since then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Dumbfuck, look at the date.
> 
> Are you so fucking stupid you think April is the 11th month of the year, Dumbfuck?
> *
> InfoWars ^ | 11/13/2019 | Jamie White*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thd video was from April, dumbfuck. You're too stupid to know the difference between April and November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Dumbfuck, the article was from Nov.
> 
> The point he made by posting the video is the moron Dimwinger in it exposed the real reason for this impeachment farce:
> 
> "I'm concerned if we don't impeach this President, he will get reelected".
> 
> There is no expiration date on that, dumbfuck.
Click to expand...

The video is from April. Let me educate you...  April is not November.


----------



## Nostra

Faun said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump had a constitutional duty to ask Zelensky about Hunter Biden!*
> 
> 
> The United States signed an anti-corruption treaty with Ukraine in 1998, meaning Bill Clinton's signature is on it. Joe Biden voted for it. Let's remember that according to Article VI, Clause 2 "all treaties...which shall be made, under the authority of the United States, shall be the supreme law of the land."
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at onenewsnow.com ...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's not authorized by that treaty to ask the president of Ukraine to investigate a political rival.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn sure is when that potential political rival is plugs deep in the corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You obviously have not read the treaty. Read it, then post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to quote the part of the treaty that exempts corrupt politicians if their name is Biden.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're beyond brain-dead.... I never said it has anything to do with Biden.
Click to expand...

Hmmm......then who was the Trump political rival you referenced?

Watch this....................


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can tell his AG to prosecute them, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have to listen, ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They pretty much do, moron.  Why do you imagine Sessions is no longer AG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they don't, ya lying fucking moron. They report to the president -- they don't take orders from the president. The president can fire them, but they still don't have to take orders from the president. Did you learn nothing from Nixon's Saturday Night Massacre, lying fucking moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they do take orders from the President.  That's what it means to report to him.  What do you believe it means?
> 
> We can all tell our bosses to fuck off if we don't care about getting fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're deranged,  lying fucking moron....
> 
> https://www.law.ua.edu/lawreview/files/2018/12/1-Green-Roiphe-1-75.pdf
> 
> https://www.justice.gov/file/19191/download
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/right-turn/wp/2018/03/11/no-trump-cannot-do-whatever-he-wants-with-the-justice-department/?outputType=amp
Click to expand...



From you first link:

The Department of Justice and the Special Prosecutor disagreed about whether the President, as head of the Executive Branch under Article II of the U.S. Constitution, could direct individual prosecutions if he so chose. *The Supreme Court in United States v. Nixon left the issue unresolved and has never revisited it.*

Your second link isn't even from this century and the third doesn't work.

But all this is, is more opinions and non-working links, good job commie, GOOD JOB!

.


----------



## Nostra

Faun said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> THAT’S A WRAP: DEM WITNESS ADMITS UKRAINE ‘SHOULD’ INVESTIGATE BURISMA FOR PAYING BRIBE!!!
> 
> *InfoWars ^ *| 11/13/2019 | Jamie White
> 
> A witness brought forward by the Democrats to testify about Trump’s Ukraine phone call admitted that Ukraine officials should investigate Burisma Holdings for possibly bribing prosecutors to quash a probe into Joe Biden’s son Hunter.
> 
> During his opening statement on Wednesday, Deputy Assistant Secretary of State George Kent testified that he raised concerns to then-Vice President Biden about a conflict of interest involving Hunter Biden and Burisma Holdings
> 
> ------------
> 
> Dimwits are PATHETIC..they wanted this because they know they cant beat Trump legit in 2020..and also because they need to stop Trump from putting in another Supreme Court Justice(Ginsberg is on her way out)..so what did we find out today in this hearing..that my brother in laws, brothers, housekeeper’s, cat has an opinion about something that no one can say is even impeachable..WOW so this is what our tax dollars are being used for..PATHETIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You dumbfuck, that was in April. This is November. Some new information has come out since then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Dumbfuck, look at the date.
> 
> Are you so fucking stupid you think April is the 11th month of the year, Dumbfuck?
> *
> InfoWars ^ | 11/13/2019 | Jamie White*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thd video was from April, dumbfuck. You're too stupid to know the difference between April and November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Dumbfuck, the article was from Nov.
> 
> The point he made by posting the video is the moron Dimwinger in it exposed the real reason for this impeachment farce:
> 
> "I'm concerned if we don't impeach this President, he will get reelected".
> 
> There is no expiration date on that, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on the video from April. Let me educate you...  April is not November.
Click to expand...


The Dimwinger position that they have to impeach Trump because they know they can't win in 2020 isn't new news.

The moron in the video was just dumb enough to go on record.

You lose again.


----------



## Lakhota

Someone likely has a recording of the phone call Sondland made to Trump on an unsecured phone from the Ukraine restaurant - either by U.S. intelligence and/or foreigners.  That should make Trump very nervous.


----------



## Faun

Nostra said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off, snowflake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mad, cuz I'm thinking you are having a meltdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post #1681, dumbfuck. Just how stupid are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mad? Cuz you sound mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still need post #1681 explained to you??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never did, dumbfuck.  Simmer down, dumbfuck.
Click to expand...

Then read post #1682 until you understand it.


----------



## WEATHER53

Persistence Of Memory said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> A favor...like this favor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was this not a USA Potus and Congress approved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the Surrender Monkey was dragged into it by Biden...DONT BELIEVE ME CALL OBUMA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep Deflecting, Prove some plausible real facts claimed here.
> This was approved by all 3 branches of US Gobmint here then.
> So we can see your WEAK Point as we know can't be truthful here to start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You NOT UNDERSTAND this??? Just really stupid?
> 
> 
> The President has been consulting with his national security leadership team to determine the best use of Ukraine security assistance funds to achieve US national security interests,” Office of Management and Budget staff wrote in an email to House Appropriations Committee staff aides. Agencies, OMB said, “must wait to obligate them until the policy review process is complete and the President had made a final determination.
> 
> I copied this down so when you ask again, I can mock you and post it...again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This hearing reminded me of an REO Speedwagon tune.
> 
> " Heard It From A Friend...Who heard It From A friend..Who Heard It From Another You Been Messing Around."
Click to expand...

And I don’t believe it. Not for a miiiinite


----------



## Faun

keepitreal said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the Treaty:  Signed at Kiev in 1999, referred to the Senate, approved October, 2000.
> 
> What matters is that by-passing the law--The Attorney General is authorized in the proceedings, and in writing it must be: By-Passing the law Is beyond High Crimes and just possibly an Act of War.  If other means are used, than those in writing, then Attorney General has to put the details in writing within 10 days!
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Red-Hatters Not the Law, but a group of goons in all the advertising, even!
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote the line where it says Giuliani can't do his own investigating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said Giuliani can't? Although Giuliani, the president's personal attorney,  can't solicit a foreign national to contribute to his client's campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did Giuliani do that?  Snowflakes believe everything the president does is an illegal campaign contribution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He solicited a foreign national to investigate one of Trump's political rivals...
> 
> *Former Ukraine prosecutor says he saw no evidence of wrongdoing by Biden*
> 
> _KYIV, Ukraine —
> 
> Ukraine’s former top law enforcement official says he repeatedly rebuffed demands by President Trump’s personal lawyer to investigate Joe Biden and his son, insisting he had seen no evidence of wrongdoing that he could pursue.
> 
> In an interview, Yuri Lutsenko said while he was Ukraine’s prosecutor general he told Rudolph W. Giuliani that he would be happy to cooperate if the FBI or other U.S. authorities began their own investigation of the former vice president and his son Hunter but insisted they had not broken any Ukrainian laws to his knowledge. Lutsenko, who was fired as prosecutor general last month, said he had urged Giuliani to launch a U.S. inquiry and go to court if he had any evidence but not to use Ukraine to conduct a political vendetta that could affect the U.S. election.
> 
> “I said, ‘Let’s put this through prosecutors, not through presidents,’ ” Lutsenko told The Times.
> 
> *“I told him I could not start an investigation just for the interests of an American official,”* he said._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lutsenko has gone back and forth
> depending on which way the wind is blowing.
> 
> So, you agree Trump had every reason to dismiss
> US Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch
> after lying about giving Lutsenko a list of people off limits
Click to expand...

It's within Trump's ability to fire her.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump had a constitutional duty to ask Zelensky about Hunter Biden!*
> 
> 
> The United States signed an anti-corruption treaty with Ukraine in 1998, meaning Bill Clinton's signature is on it. Joe Biden voted for it. Let's remember that according to Article VI, Clause 2 "all treaties...which shall be made, under the authority of the United States, shall be the supreme law of the land."
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at onenewsnow.com ...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's not authorized by that treaty to ask the president of Ukraine to investigate a political rival.
Click to expand...



No, but he is authorized to ask Ukraine to cooperate with US officials. Which he did, 4 times. You commies seem to have a very short memory on that fact.

.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Nostra said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You dumbfuck, that was in April. This is November. Some new information has come out since then.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dumbfuck, look at the date.
> 
> Are you so fucking stupid you think April is the 11th month of the year, Dumbfuck?
> *
> InfoWars ^ | 11/13/2019 | Jamie White*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thd video was from April, dumbfuck. You're too stupid to know the difference between April and November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Dumbfuck, the article was from Nov.
> 
> The point he made by posting the video is the moron Dimwinger in it exposed the real reason for this impeachment farce:
> 
> "I'm concerned if we don't impeach this President, he will get reelected".
> 
> There is no expiration date on that, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on the video from April. Let me educate you...  April is not November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dimwinger position that they have to impeach Trump because they know they can't win in 2020 isn't new news.
> 
> The moron in the video was just dumb enough to go on record.
> 
> You lose again.
Click to expand...


That's part of it. The other part is Durham announced his investigation turned criminal.  That means he has something damning and solid against Democrats in regards to ether Biden, or the 2016 elections. 

It's a long shot, but in hopes of getting Trump out of the White House by then, they can also get rid of Barr and Durham at the same time.  I have no faith in Pence.  He would fold like a house of cards.


----------



## Faun

Nostra said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's not authorized by that treaty to ask the president of Ukraine to investigate a political rival.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn sure is when that potential political rival is plugs deep in the corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You obviously have not read the treaty. Read it, then post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to quote the part of the treaty that exempts corrupt politicians if their name is Biden.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're beyond brain-dead.... I never said it has anything to do with Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm......then who was the Trump political rival you referenced?
> 
> Watch this....................
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck, I was talking about the treaty. It matters not what Trump wanted investigated, he was not authorized to use that treaty for any purpose.


----------



## Nostra

Faun said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn sure is when that potential political rival is plugs deep in the corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You obviously have not read the treaty. Read it, then post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to quote the part of the treaty that exempts corrupt politicians if their name is Biden.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're beyond brain-dead.... I never said it has anything to do with Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm......then who was the Trump political rival you referenced?
> 
> Watch this....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, I was talking about the treaty. It matters not what Trump wanted investigated, he was not authorized to use that treaty for any purpose.
Click to expand...

Let me refresh your feeble memory about exactly what you said:



> Trump's not authorized by that treaty to ask the president of Ukraine *to investigate a political rival.*



You are now claiming you were not talking about Biden, so who were you referencing?

Watch this..................


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have to listen, ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> They pretty much do, moron.  Why do you imagine Sessions is no longer AG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they don't, ya lying fucking moron. They report to the president -- they don't take orders from the president. The president can fire them, but they still don't have to take orders from the president. Did you learn nothing from Nixon's Saturday Night Massacre, lying fucking moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they do take orders from the President.  That's what it means to report to him.  What do you believe it means?
> 
> We can all tell our bosses to fuck off if we don't care about getting fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're deranged,  lying fucking moron....
> 
> https://www.law.ua.edu/lawreview/files/2018/12/1-Green-Roiphe-1-75.pdf
> 
> https://www.justice.gov/file/19191/download
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/right-turn/wp/2018/03/11/no-trump-cannot-do-whatever-he-wants-with-the-justice-department/?outputType=amp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From you first link:
> 
> The Department of Justice and the Special Prosecutor disagreed about whether the President, as head of the Executive Branch under Article II of the U.S. Constitution, could direct individual prosecutions if he so chose. *The Supreme Court in United States v. Nixon left the issue unresolved and has never revisited it.*
> 
> Your second link isn't even from this century and the third doesn't work.
> 
> But all this is, is more opinions and non-working links, good job commie, GOOD JOB!
> 
> .
Click to expand...


The first link states:

The history and policy strongly suggest that, as a general matter, the Attorney General and subordinate prosecutors may not accept direction from the President but must make the ultimate decisions about how to conduct individual investigations and prosecutions, even at the risk of being fired for disobeying the President.​
Which was proven to be true by Nixon who fired multiple people who refused to follow his orders.

Age of the second link is irrelevant. 

And this fixes the link to the third link:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/blog...hatever-he-wants-with-the-justice-department/​


----------



## BluesLegend

jbander said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gutless Dem clowns do something about it DO IT impeach Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> The house will impeach the ass hole no doubt and the senate even if they found scum bag guilty of raping a 13 year old and then telling her that if she told on him he would kill her. No matter what they found they will keep this pile of shit. And that will be the best day for decades for Dems. knock a few votes off of these politicians that support scum bag  during their election and more then a few points off of scum bags next election and that will bring the senate back to the dems and the last president you ever will see from the hate group they call a party Will be walking out the front door of the white house and three states will be lined up on the steps with charges that will keep scum bag in court or in jail for the rest of the ass holes life.  Total control by the democrats, and I want them at this point to make sure that the hate party is destroyed, every possible legal action with total control of the government. The real conservatives who care about all the people and don't base there every action on hatred, cruelty and general ugliness will be able to put together a a conservative party but the word Republican won't be used because it will be to poisoned by that time, These people and these supporters of these traitor who spit on our flag and piss on our constitution have to go.  They simply are this countries biggest enemy.  There is nothing that the hate party can do to wash the piss stain off of themselves . They are for every marked as ugly.
Click to expand...


^^^ this TDS victim has come to the realization that Trump will not be impeached and removed from office.


----------



## Faun

Nostra said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You obviously have not read the treaty. Read it, then post.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to quote the part of the treaty that exempts corrupt politicians if their name is Biden.
> 
> GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're beyond brain-dead.... I never said it has anything to do with Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm......then who was the Trump political rival you referenced?
> 
> Watch this....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, I was talking about the treaty. It matters not what Trump wanted investigated, he was not authorized to use that treaty for any purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me refresh your feeble memory about exactly what you said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's not authorized by that treaty to ask the president of Ukraine *to investigate a political rival.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are now claiming you were not talking about Biden, so who were you referencing?
> 
> Watch this..................
Click to expand...

And it still doesn't matter what Trump asked to be investigated since he is not authorized by the treaty to invoke it. Something you don't know because you either didn't read the treaty or you're simply not intelligent enough to understand it.


----------



## Nostra

Faun said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to quote the part of the treaty that exempts corrupt politicians if their name is Biden.
> 
> GO!
> 
> 
> 
> You're beyond brain-dead.... I never said it has anything to do with Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm......then who was the Trump political rival you referenced?
> 
> Watch this....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, I was talking about the treaty. It matters not what Trump wanted investigated, he was not authorized to use that treaty for any purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me refresh your feeble memory about exactly what you said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's not authorized by that treaty to ask the president of Ukraine *to investigate a political rival.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are now claiming you were not talking about Biden, so who were you referencing?
> 
> Watch this..................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it still doesn't matter what Trump asked to be investigated since he is not authorized by the treaty to invoke it. Something you don't know because you either didn't read the treaty or you're simply not intelligent enough to understand it.
Click to expand...

Once again I will ask...........and you will dodge.............show me the part of the treaty that says corruption can't be looked into if your name is Biden.

While you are doing that, explain which political rival you were referencing if it wasn't Biden.

It sure is fun painting you into a corner.  (this is where you claim I didn't paint you into a corner in a feeble attempt to ignore the two challenges in this post)


----------



## RDD_1210

EvMetro said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question of whether or not Trump is guilty isn't up for debate anymore. He's clearly guilty.
> 
> The question is if Republicans care.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you quote something that Trump is "clearly guilty" of, besides being your political opponent, in regard to the impeachment?
Click to expand...

Bribery.


----------



## Nostra

RDD_1210 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question of whether or not Trump is guilty isn't up for debate anymore. He's clearly guilty.
> 
> The question is if Republicans care.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you quote something that Trump is "clearly guilty" of, besides being your political opponent, in regard to the impeachment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bribery.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## froggy

Looks like the Dems way of trying to get rid of their competition to me


----------



## The Republicans

The United States senate is red so you should pray that you have enough along with those six psychopaths


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They pretty much do, moron.  Why do you imagine Sessions is no longer AG?
> 
> 
> 
> No, they don't, ya lying fucking moron. They report to the president -- they don't take orders from the president. The president can fire them, but they still don't have to take orders from the president. Did you learn nothing from Nixon's Saturday Night Massacre, lying fucking moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they do take orders from the President.  That's what it means to report to him.  What do you believe it means?
> 
> We can all tell our bosses to fuck off if we don't care about getting fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're deranged,  lying fucking moron....
> 
> https://www.law.ua.edu/lawreview/files/2018/12/1-Green-Roiphe-1-75.pdf
> 
> https://www.justice.gov/file/19191/download
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/right-turn/wp/2018/03/11/no-trump-cannot-do-whatever-he-wants-with-the-justice-department/?outputType=amp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From you first link:
> 
> The Department of Justice and the Special Prosecutor disagreed about whether the President, as head of the Executive Branch under Article II of the U.S. Constitution, could direct individual prosecutions if he so chose. *The Supreme Court in United States v. Nixon left the issue unresolved and has never revisited it.*
> 
> Your second link isn't even from this century and the third doesn't work.
> 
> But all this is, is more opinions and non-working links, good job commie, GOOD JOB!
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first link states:
> 
> The history and policy strongly suggest that, as a general matter, the Attorney General and subordinate prosecutors may not accept direction from the President but must make the ultimate decisions about how to conduct individual investigations and prosecutions, even at the risk of being fired for disobeying the President.​
> Which was proven to be true by Nixon who fired multiple people who refused to follow his orders.
> 
> Age of the second link is irrelevant.
> 
> And this fixes the link to the third link:
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/blog...hatever-he-wants-with-the-justice-department/​
Click to expand...



Yeah, ya don't do what the boss says, your job may not be too secure. And your solution for the third link it to put it behind a pay wall, REALLY? BTW presidents have been directing the DOJ since Thomas Jefferson was president. Hell, Eric holder said he was maobamas wing man.

.


----------



## WEATHER53

Flesh this put for me please-
Some ambassadors say they were told that Trump was doing things they don’t like.


----------



## OKTexas

froggy said:


> Looks like the Dems way of trying to get rid of their competition to me




Yep, they've resigned themselves that can't win in 2020 so this is plan B. Their whole point is try to effect the election, they know he won't be removed.

.


----------



## Nostra

WEATHER53 said:


> Flesh this put for me please-
> Some ambassadors say they were told that Trump was doing things they don’t like.


Pretty much.

And they were Schifferbrain's STAR WITNESSES.

Pffffft.....


----------



## OKTexas

RDD_1210 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question of whether or not Trump is guilty isn't up for debate anymore. He's clearly guilty.
> 
> The question is if Republicans care.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you quote something that Trump is "clearly guilty" of, besides being your political opponent, in regard to the impeachment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bribery.
Click to expand...



When did Trump accept a bribe?

.


----------



## Nostra




----------



## Flopper

The Republicans said:


> The United States senate is red so you should pray that you have enough along with those six psychopaths
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I don't believe anyone really believes the Senate republicans would vote to impeach Trump regardless of the the evidence. It Trump was convicted and removed from office, the republicans would be handing the election to democrats. There are 3 republicans who have announced a run for the presidency other than Trump.  If you are like most voters, you've probably never heard of any of them.  They have little if any backing and stand no chance. Others could come forward, but January is a little late to start organizing a campaign and raising funds.

What is really happening is the case against Trump is being presented to the voters. I expect the House to impeach him and the Senate to conduct the shortest impeach trial in history.  I doubt the impeachment will have any effect on Trump's base but certainly will have an effect on other voters.


----------



## Yarddog

jbander said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trail of Tears genocide, Civil War - 600,000 dead, Jim Crow laws, abortion, now Trump impeachment.
> 
> The list of Democratic accomplishments go on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viet Nam war as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eisenhower sent aid and advisors . So who's war is it then. Your scum ball leader is going down and his followers are going back under the rocks they came from. You won't be able to turn this country into a dictatorship as you want and we won't let you piss on our flag and constitution.  We have the military and the majority so your threats with all you guns is comical . We will have you run over with your 32 guns on your back with a tank. You can't have my country.  God Bless America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think you have the tank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simply because the military has a oath to protect our democracy and you and the rest of you haters are trying to start a dictatorship and piss on the constituting/ Not only do we have the military, we have the majority and we have the only patriots left in this country. So all you proud gun bubba that are going to battle against us, will have tanks run them down on the streets, while you carry forty guns and a hundred pounds of ammo on your back. Yelling I'm Going to kill all of you right before the tanks catch up to you. You know like the death threats that come out of your gun bubbas writing every day in these forums. poor poor gun bubbas, the masculinity has been erased by erasing the effectiveness of their gun, Big guns. little guns walls full of guns. Ya but you guys are cheating using tanks. Not really that's what a country does to the enemy's of their country.
Click to expand...

 


Your talking like a complete idiot, but I think thats an improvement for you.


----------



## Yarddog

jbander said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trail of Tears genocide, Civil War - 600,000 dead, Jim Crow laws, abortion, now Trump impeachment.
> 
> The list of Democratic accomplishments go on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viet Nam war as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eisenhower sent aid and advisors . So who's war is it then. Your scum ball leader is going down and his followers are going back under the rocks they came from. You won't be able to turn this country into a dictatorship as you want and we won't let you piss on our flag and constitution.  We have the military and the majority so your threats with all you guns is comical . We will have you run over with your 32 guns on your back with a tank. You can't have my country.  God Bless America
Click to expand...



Lyndon Johnson moved us to Direct Military involvement in the 60's. Sending aid and advisors wasnt making the decision to bomb or send kids over there. Dems own it. 
As far as your civil war fantasy I'm sure it lives on strongly in your heart. Good luck with that one whacko.


----------



## EvMetro

RDD_1210 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question of whether or not Trump is guilty isn't up for debate anymore. He's clearly guilty.
> 
> The question is if Republicans care.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you quote something that Trump is "clearly guilty" of, besides being your political opponent, in regard to the impeachment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bribery.
Click to expand...


This is an allegation, not a quote.

The reason you "overlooked" the part of my post that specifically asks for a "quote", is because you CANNOT quote something that he is clearly guilty of.  You saw that I asked specifically for a quote, and you would have posted a quote, but there is nothing to quote.


----------



## BluesLegend

froggy said:


> Looks like the Dems way of trying to get rid of their competition to me



Dem's are always scheming new ways to rig elections.


----------



## BluesLegend

RDD_1210 said:


> Bribery.



Nobody bribed president Trump snowflake, did you flunk Constitutional law?


----------



## keepitreal

Faun said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to quote the part of the treaty that exempts corrupt politicians if their name is Biden.
> 
> GO!
> 
> 
> 
> You're beyond brain-dead.... I never said it has anything to do with Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm......then who was the Trump political rival you referenced?
> 
> Watch this....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, I was talking about the treaty. It matters not what Trump wanted investigated, he was not authorized to use that treaty for any purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me refresh your feeble memory about exactly what you said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's not authorized by that treaty to ask the president of Ukraine *to investigate a political rival.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are now claiming you were not talking about Biden, so who were you referencing?
> 
> Watch this..................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it still doesn't matter what Trump asked to be investigated since he is not authorized by the treaty to invoke it. Something you don't know because you either didn't read the treaty or you're simply not intelligent enough to understand it.
Click to expand...

Shit is going to come out about Burisma,
the fallout in Ukraine began 48 hours ago

Hope you're intelligent enough to understand and follow along


----------



## White_MAGA_Man

keepitreal said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're beyond brain-dead.... I never said it has anything to do with Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm......then who was the Trump political rival you referenced?
> 
> Watch this....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, I was talking about the treaty. It matters not what Trump wanted investigated, he was not authorized to use that treaty for any purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me refresh your feeble memory about exactly what you said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's not authorized by that treaty to ask the president of Ukraine *to investigate a political rival.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are now claiming you were not talking about Biden, so who were you referencing?
> 
> Watch this..................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it still doesn't matter what Trump asked to be investigated since he is not authorized by the treaty to invoke it. Something you don't know because you either didn't read the treaty or you're simply not intelligent enough to understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shit is going to come out about Burisma,
> the fallout in Ukraine began 48 hours ago
> 
> Hope you're intelligent enough to understand and follow along
Click to expand...

It dropped several hours ago and it's devastating!

HUGE! EXCLUSIVE BOMBSHELL: Documents Released by Ukrainian General Prosecutor's Office Reveal MILLIONS Funneled to Hunter Biden and the John Kerry Family

BREAKING: A large cache of confidential foreign documents have just been leaked implicating Joe Biden, George Soros, Hillary Clinton and Joseph Misfud's collusion and possible criminal activity in Ukraine.
Twitter


----------



## toobfreak

Nostra said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a trial.  Try to keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> So far it is just one massive hearsay slander while the people in question are kept tied and gagged in another room without so much as the chance to defend themselves much less air their side!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, try reading the transcripts. These are people that were involved & know first hand about Trump's extortion demands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  Neither was there.  All they had to offer was their opinions and feelings of what they claim others told them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no hearsay evidence. This is not a criminal trial. It's an impeachment inquiry, and is absolutely allowed to be entered into the record.
> 
> Ambassador Sondland, who was on the phone call will be corroborating Ambassador Taylors Testimony next week.
> 
> Sondland donated $1 million to Trumps campaign, and for that reason was made an Ambassador.
> 
> With that information entered into the record, Ol' Gym Jordan is going to look really fucking stupid when he tries to paint Sondland as a never trumper huh?
> 
> And anyone that tries to imply he's a DNC witness will come off looking even more stupid than that huh?
> 
> See you at the next hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is hearsay.  It doesn't matter what you call the proceedings, when you are giving your opinion and feelings about what others told you they heard it is the very definition of hearsay.
Click to expand...



*FOR THE RECORD*, let us define Hearsay as evidence provided that you are not first person to, did not experience yourself but are only privy to 2nd hand from another party which you are trusting as accurate then relaying to the court, which then must be sifted through and weighed to determine its credibility, if any.

Since you have no absolute way yourself of knowing the claims are accurate and are taking them purely on faith, then it is at best a 4X greater leap of faith for the court to accept them twice removed.

No president can ever be impeached on such specious grounds for it would invite in the future anyone to claim anything any time someone wanted to remove a president simply because they didn't like him or agree with his policies.  A place America does not want to go if it is to remain above a bananas republic.


----------



## keepitreal

White_MAGA_Man said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm......then who was the Trump political rival you referenced?
> 
> Watch this....................
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, I was talking about the treaty. It matters not what Trump wanted investigated, he was not authorized to use that treaty for any purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me refresh your feeble memory about exactly what you said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's not authorized by that treaty to ask the president of Ukraine *to investigate a political rival.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are now claiming you were not talking about Biden, so who were you referencing?
> 
> Watch this..................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it still doesn't matter what Trump asked to be investigated since he is not authorized by the treaty to invoke it. Something you don't know because you either didn't read the treaty or you're simply not intelligent enough to understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shit is going to come out about Burisma,
> the fallout in Ukraine began 48 hours ago
> 
> Hope you're intelligent enough to understand and follow along
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It dropped several hours ago and it's devastating!
> 
> HUGE! EXCLUSIVE BOMBSHELL: Documents Released by Ukrainian General Prosecutor's Office Reveal MILLIONS Funneled to Hunter Biden and the John Kerry Family
> 
> BREAKING: A large cache of confidential foreign documents have just been leaked implicating Joe Biden, George Soros, Hillary Clinton and Joseph Misfud's collusion and possible criminal activity in Ukraine.
> Twitter
Click to expand...

That's not what I'm talking about, that's indirectly


----------



## okfine

bigrebnc1775 said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> This about Trump. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> WELL, since Trump sold them the weapons they needed and obama didn't what was your point of bringing it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you retarded? WELL? Did I ever mention Obama in this thread? WELL? Whataboutism deluxe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to talk about what's retarded is you saying Trump stalled giving weapons to the Ukrainians when obama never gave them weapons they needed. Which is worse late in giving or not giving at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my, please help us all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is but one help for people who are affected with TDS that's a bullet.self-inflected
Click to expand...

Fuck off Barney


----------



## okfine

The Purge said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> That it wasn't legally late doesn't mean a Hold had not been placed on it.
> 
> edit oops
> 
> 
> 
> For the terminally stupid ABNORMALS...perhaps you need me to explain the English to you?
> 
> The President had been consulting with his national security leadership team to determine the best use of Ukraine security assistance funds to achieve US national security interests,” Office of Management and Budget staff wrote in an email to House Appropriations Committee staff aides. Agencies, OMB said, “must wait to obligate them until the policy review process is complete and the President had made a final determination.”
Click to expand...

The team that changes every couple of months. Just like the rest of the administration. Bravo.


----------



## okfine

Nostra said:


> Amb Taylor testified under oath that one of his staffers was walking by and heard Trump on his cell phone talking to Sondland about Ukraine.  The only problem with his testimony is he told the committee how Sondland responded to a question by Trump.
> 
> If this guy was just walking by and eves dropped on Trump's end of the call, how does he know what Sondland was saying on the other end?
> 
> This is how amateurish this entire farce is.


Probably on speaker


----------



## okfine

Baz Ares said:


> Okay, seems I understand the DOPers fully here.
> the Great Douche being Impeached as involved in Missles-For-Dirt-GATE!
> the Great Douche Lies and Deeds are fully illegal. And they are not Americans giving IT Dirt.
> Compared to!
> Bubba Clinton being Impeached on a Lie over a legal BlowJob.
> (Nobody really cares about, really, and as we see the DOPer leader pays Porn stars for sex.).
> Where if not done with an underage partner is not illegal. Well, the Great Douche paid for sex and no movie was made to follow the laws on Porn Star Raw Dogging is legal.
> So, both of them are liars, and it seems to the DOPers, care more about a lie about a legal Blowjob are more impeachable here?
> As we all are okay the Blowjob never put America at risk, like being involved with a foreign county in election fraud on the USA voters.
> 
> Clear this up DOPers. Did I miss anythang?


Monica blew the Beverly Hills High School football team so she knew exactly what she was doing.


----------



## The Purge

okfine said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> That it wasn't legally late doesn't mean a Hold had not been placed on it.
> 
> edit oops
> 
> 
> 
> For the terminally stupid ABNORMALS...perhaps you need me to explain the English to you?
> 
> The President had been consulting with his national security leadership team to determine the best use of Ukraine security assistance funds to achieve US national security interests,” Office of Management and Budget staff wrote in an email to House Appropriations Committee staff aides. Agencies, OMB said, “must wait to obligate them until the policy review process is complete and the President had made a final determination.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The team that changes every couple of months. Just like the rest of the administration. Bravo.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately it doesn't.  It is career civil service manned! Not surprised you have no idea!


----------



## okfine

The Purge said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> That it wasn't legally late doesn't mean a Hold had not been placed on it.
> 
> edit oops
> 
> 
> 
> For the terminally stupid ABNORMALS...perhaps you need me to explain the English to you?
> 
> The President had been consulting with his national security leadership team to determine the best use of Ukraine security assistance funds to achieve US national security interests,” Office of Management and Budget staff wrote in an email to House Appropriations Committee staff aides. Agencies, OMB said, “must wait to obligate them until the policy review process is complete and the President had made a final determination.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The team that changes every couple of months. Just like the rest of the administration. Bravo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't.  It is career civil service manned! Not surprised you have no idea!
Click to expand...

I suppose Bolton wasn't the NSA? Moron.


----------



## The Purge

okfine said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> That it wasn't legally late doesn't mean a Hold had not been placed on it.
> 
> edit oops
> 
> 
> 
> For the terminally stupid ABNORMALS...perhaps you need me to explain the English to you?
> 
> The President had been consulting with his national security leadership team to determine the best use of Ukraine security assistance funds to achieve US national security interests,” Office of Management and Budget staff wrote in an email to House Appropriations Committee staff aides. Agencies, OMB said, “must wait to obligate them until the policy review process is complete and the President had made a final determination.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The team that changes every couple of months. Just like the rest of the administration. Bravo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't.  It is career civil service manned! Not surprised you have no idea!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose Bolton wasn't the NSA? Moron.
Click to expand...

Why, did he edit and redact the transcript...idiot!


----------



## okfine

The Purge said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> That it wasn't legally late doesn't mean a Hold had not been placed on it.
> 
> edit oops
> 
> 
> 
> For the terminally stupid ABNORMALS...perhaps you need me to explain the English to you?
> 
> The President had been consulting with his national security leadership team to determine the best use of Ukraine security assistance funds to achieve US national security interests,” Office of Management and Budget staff wrote in an email to House Appropriations Committee staff aides. Agencies, OMB said, “must wait to obligate them until the policy review process is complete and the President had made a final determination.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The team that changes every couple of months. Just like the rest of the administration. Bravo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't.  It is career civil service manned! Not surprised you have no idea!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose Bolton wasn't the NSA? Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why, did he edit and redact the transcript...idiot!
Click to expand...

You said the following and I replied to it:

"The President had been consulting with his national security leadership team"


----------



## 2aguy

Soooooo....

Both of the "Star" witnessess....

Neither one has ever met the President.

Neither one has ever talked to the President.

Neither one listened to the phone call.

Neither one was in the room when the call was made.

Neither one was in the White House when the call was made.

Neither one has first hand information on any aspect of the call.

Both learned about the phone call from staffers who spoke to other people who also were not in on the phone call.

Neither one could define a crime that should lead to impeachment.

Neither one knows any detail of providing aid to Ukraine.

Ukraine got the military aid, actual military weapons to kill russians vs. obama's aid which amounted to blankets and MREs.

Ukraine leaders say they didn't know nuthin bout no quid pro quo.

So....looks like a typical anti-Trump attack......Wiley Coyote would be proud of these democrats........

I don't think schiff understands the concept of "Star Witness."


----------



## 2aguy

A good summary....

Jim Jordan Explains Why Trump Held Up the Money to Ukraine Without a Quid Pro Quo

"There was a delay on sending hard-earned tax dollars of the American people to Ukraine," Jordan admitted. "We’re not talking any country, we’re talking Ukraine. Ernst & Young said one of the three most corrupt countries on the planet. … So our president said, 'Time out. Time out, let’s check out this new guy. Let’s see if Zelensky’s the real deal. This new guy who got elected in April, whose party took power in July. Let’s see if he’s legitimate.'"

Jordan continued, "Now, keep in mind, in 2018 President Trump had already done more for Ukraine than Obama did. That’s right, President Trump — who doesn’t like foreign aid, who wanted European countries to do more, who knew how corrupt Ukraine was — did more than Obama because he gave them Javelins, tank-busting Javelins to fight the Russians. Our witnesses have said this, others have said this: 'Obama gave them blankets, Trump gave them missiles.' But when it came time to check out this new guy, President Trump said, 'Let’s just see, let’s just see if he’s legit.'"

"So for 55 days, we checked him out. President Zelensky had five interactions with senior U.S. officials in that timeframe. One was, of course, the phone call, the July 25 phone call," the congressman explained. "And there were four other face-to-face meetings with other senior U.S. officials. And guess what, in not one of those interactions — not one — were security assistance dollars linked to investigating Burisma or Biden.

So what happened during those 55 days? "U.S. senators, Ambassador [John] Bolton, Vice President Pence, all became convinced that Zelensky was, in fact, worth the risk. He was, in fact, legit and the real deal and a real change. And guess what? They told the president, 'He’s a reformer, release the money.' And that’s exactly what President Trump did."

*Jordan's telling of events squared with the testimony of former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine William Taylor, who admitted that there was "no linkage" of funding to Biden investigations in any of the three meetings he had with Zelensky during the time in question.*

*Jordan's version of events also makes sense considering the fact that Trump released the funding without Zelensky opening an investigation into Hunter Biden, Burisma, or alleged anti-Trump Ukraine meddling in the 2016 election. Yet Democrats will continue to push the quid pro quo "extortion" narrative, because it's politically convenient.*

"Now over the next few weeks, we’re going to have more witnesses like we've had today that the Democrats will parade in here and they’re all going to say this: 'So and so said such and such to so and so and therefore we’ve got to impeach the president,'" Jordan continued. He summarized testimony from Gordon Sondland to make his point: "Ambassador Taylor recalls that I told Mr. Taylor that Mr. Morrison, who conveyed this message to Mr. Yermak, in conjunction with Mr. Pence’s visit to Warsaw, for his meeting with President Zelensky."


----------



## Olde Europe

ThisIsMe said:


> Day 1:
> 
> This may come back to bite dems but...is today's hearing pointless?
> 
> The reason I ask is, neither if these two had first hand knowledge, but only heard it from other people.  That is hearsay. Now, during this portion of the events, it may make for a good show, but, hearsay is not admissible as evidence.  What happens if it goes to trial in the senate, and they say that all these testimonies that rely on hearsay are to be disregarded?
> 
> Jim Jordan did make a good point to Taylor's, and that is, if he got his information second hand, how does he know the original source is not wrong, or got some facts wrong.
> 
> And I know some will say "but this is not a criminal court but a political court", doesnt matter, still cant use hearsay as evidence, people make up stuff all the time.



Brilliant.  First, you preclude any and all first-hand witnesses from testifying, and then you turn around and complain about the lack of first-hand witnesses.

Moreover, neither of the two witnesses may have seen Trump firing the shot (metaphor!), but they have seen how it percolated through the U.S. bureaucracy, and / or how the target took the hit.

Moreover, the hold on security assistance is already firmly established as a fact (Trump), as is Trump's extortion attempt (Trump, memorandum of the July 25 call).  

Moreover, as to Jim Jordan, the Gish Galloping clown: Yeah, what if the original source is wrong?  Did he really try to make a case against original witnesses?

Moreover, the evidence gathering isn't concluded, and, with Sondland, at least one "first hand" witness in apparently quite close contact with Trump is going to testify.  The entirety of the testimonies and depositions will then be written into Articles of Impeachment insofar as they mutually confirm and support the already ample evidence, even if that process is too lengthy and complex for your attention span. 

Finally, do you guys ever research anything before you bleat?  I mean, just in case you care about looking stupid and ignorant:

*Exceptions to the Rule Against Hearsay Evidence*

Hearsay evidence is not admissible in court unless a statue or rule provides otherwise. Therefore, even if a statement is really hearsay, it may still be admissible if an exception applies. *The Federal Rules of Evidence (FRE) contains nearly thirty of these exceptions* to providing hearsay evidence.​
Oh, and, just for the fun of it, there is this:

*Hearsay Exceptions if the Declarant is Unavailable to Testify in Court*

There are exceptions to the rule against the admissibility of hearsay evidence that apply only when the declarant is unavailable. A declarant is considered unavailable in situations such as when:

*   The court recognizes that by law the declarant is not required to testify;
*  *The declarant refuses to testify;*
*   The declarant does not remember;
*   The declarant is either dead or has a physical or mental illness the prevents testimony; or
*   The declarant is absent from the trial and has not been located.​
So, since Mulvaney, Giuliani, Perry, Bolton and cohorts refuse to testify, we have the "refuses to testify" exception right there to make, yes, hearsay evidence admissible in court.

Hilarious.  You do know that in these judge & jury movies folks are not really lawyers, they just play one on TV, don't you?


----------



## SmokeALib

Lesh said:


> Trumpers may not be watching but the rest of America will be


Trumpers won't be watching because they'll be at work. You worthless leftist traitors will  have all the time in the world to enjoy the clown show. Don't forget to flush.


----------



## longknife

Crepitus said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So let me get this straight:
> 
> You wasted $40 Millions Dollars of the Taxpayer's money trying to railroad the president on a false charge that you dreamed up and financed yourself in the form of The Dirty Dossier.
> 
> You launched another 20 Investigations costing the taxpayer an additional $100 Million Dollars so far.  Why bother which such farces?  Only Communist Countries with Totalitarian Dictators have been able to pull off framing innocent men.  You have tried to block The President's Constitutional Authority to issue Executive Orders, and secure our Borders, and Form Foreign and Domestic Policy which includes Immigration, and Trade.
> 
> In your first production called "I paid Putin for Russian Collusion and all I got was a lousy T-shirt,"  in that Clown Show (The Mueller Investigation,) there was Zero Due Process.  The President was not allowed to submit testimony, submit exculpatory evidence, cross examine any witnesses.  Mueller bent over backwards to ignore the origination of The Dirty Dossier that caused the Fake Russian Collusion Investigation, so he is not much of an Investigator, and furthermore is not an honest man since he Wiped Strozk and Page's Iphones to deceive the IG in to believing that their "COUP TEXTS" were irretrievably lost.
> 
> And Mueller's team was compromised with people involved in trying to not only cover up Clinton's Crimes, but they were seriously involved in a legitimate COUP attempt, had to be fired from Mueller's team, and are all under criminal investigation now.*
> 
> *And Mueller, despite a team of Leftist Hacks and an Obama administration and his holdover lackeys that was spying on The President, still could not name a single crime that The President had committed.  It was a monumental flop.  Nielsen was too embarrassed to post the ratings.
> 
> Fast forward past that failure.
> 
> You have again an identical situation, with again no DUE PROCESS, but even worse, Schiff is rejection all GOP witness requests, both in the Secret Scam Hearings, and not The Public Hearings.
> 
> I equate The Subpoena Cannon, with Operation Latitude, known by it's common name "The Insurance Policy"  All part of the same COUP, same as "Putin Hacked my Server" and "I've fallen on Impeachment and I can't get up."  Life Alert isn't going to answer your call.  They probably are 'Russian Assets says Hillary'  Isn't everyone these days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we find out more and more about how deep and ugly The Deep State is, with people like Kelly, Tillerson, Ciaramella, Vindman and others all trying to obstruct The President's Policies, simply because they disagree with them, America is seeing with their own eyes what The President meant by "The Swamp".
> 
> I'd watch these Swamp Proceedings if they were fair and Due Process were allowed and both parties were allowed to state their case and fight it out right in front of us, but Schiff and Pelosi do not want that.   They still want secret meetings, secret witnesses, and secret accusations that no one is permitted to challenge.  They also don't want to work on Border Security, Lowering Drug Prices, Health Care, Infrastructure, or sign an Anti-Lynching Bill sponsored by The President which The GOP has been trying to get passed for 160 years and has for some inexplicable reason been voted down every time by The Democrats, which is what they did between 1870 and 1964 when they opposed for nearly 100 years Civil Rights for African Americans.
> 
> There is No point in watching a rigged game when you know the score before the kickoff.  The Transcripts which Schiff was forced to release already are contradicting his planned leaks.  He is running the hearings like a scared rabbit, a nervous Nellie, and quite frankly they are going to be awful.  If you need a nap, feel free to tune in and listen to Schiff read you a fairy tale, but I am not going to watch that Schitt Show.
> 
> Despite a rigged game again, I predict more embarrassment for Soviet Schiff and his Comrades, only I am not going to bother giving any of my precious time to it.  Trump will be re-elected no matter how many times they try to frame the man.  Globalism and The Green New Scam and The Plan to Bankrupt America hit a Speed Bump.  By the time Trump is re-elected I hope that not only is he going to turn that speed bump in to a wall to protect America from Socialism, Graft, and Corruption, but he'll have to build a prison to incarcerate all the criminals from the Clinton and Obama Crime Familes that have been slowly outted these past three years.
> 
> I give the Schiff Show on a scale of 1-10, 10 Rotten Tomatoes.  Too bad we can't actually throw them at role' Bobble Head.*
> 
> 
> 
> You might have hit a record for.largest number of conspiracy theories in a single post.
Click to expand...


A conspiracy theory has no basis in fact.
Every single item in the OP is not only factual but backed up by PROOF.


----------



## longknife

I watched an hour of it was wasn't the least bit surprised. The GOPers are shredding the Dims who are doing their best to silence them.


----------



## Faun

Nostra said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're beyond brain-dead.... I never said it has anything to do with Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm......then who was the Trump political rival you referenced?
> 
> Watch this....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, I was talking about the treaty. It matters not what Trump wanted investigated, he was not authorized to use that treaty for any purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me refresh your feeble memory about exactly what you said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's not authorized by that treaty to ask the president of Ukraine *to investigate a political rival.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are now claiming you were not talking about Biden, so who were you referencing?
> 
> Watch this..................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it still doesn't matter what Trump asked to be investigated since he is not authorized by the treaty to invoke it. Something you don't know because you either didn't read the treaty or you're simply not intelligent enough to understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again I will ask...........and you will dodge.............show me the part of the treaty that says corruption can't be looked into if your name is Biden.
> 
> While you are doing that, explain which political rival you were referencing if it wasn't Biden.
> 
> It sure is fun painting you into a corner.  (this is where you claim I didn't paint you into a corner in a feeble attempt to ignore the two challenges in this post)
Click to expand...

And I will tell you again, the treaty was not about Biden, try as hard as you wish to make it about him. The treaty is about Trump, who again, was not authorized to use it.

That's now twice you've asked that and twice I gave you an answer you don't like. If you keep asking you will keep getting the same answer; and you know what repeating yourself but expecting a different response symptomatic of, right?


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they don't, ya lying fucking moron. They report to the president -- they don't take orders from the president. The president can fire them, but they still don't have to take orders from the president. Did you learn nothing from Nixon's Saturday Night Massacre, lying fucking moron?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do take orders from the President.  That's what it means to report to him.  What do you believe it means?
> 
> We can all tell our bosses to fuck off if we don't care about getting fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're deranged,  lying fucking moron....
> 
> https://www.law.ua.edu/lawreview/files/2018/12/1-Green-Roiphe-1-75.pdf
> 
> https://www.justice.gov/file/19191/download
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/right-turn/wp/2018/03/11/no-trump-cannot-do-whatever-he-wants-with-the-justice-department/?outputType=amp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From you first link:
> 
> The Department of Justice and the Special Prosecutor disagreed about whether the President, as head of the Executive Branch under Article II of the U.S. Constitution, could direct individual prosecutions if he so chose. *The Supreme Court in United States v. Nixon left the issue unresolved and has never revisited it.*
> 
> Your second link isn't even from this century and the third doesn't work.
> 
> But all this is, is more opinions and non-working links, good job commie, GOOD JOB!
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first link states:
> 
> The history and policy strongly suggest that, as a general matter, the Attorney General and subordinate prosecutors may not accept direction from the President but must make the ultimate decisions about how to conduct individual investigations and prosecutions, even at the risk of being fired for disobeying the President.​
> Which was proven to be true by Nixon who fired multiple people who refused to follow his orders.
> 
> Age of the second link is irrelevant.
> 
> And this fixes the link to the third link:
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/blog...hatever-he-wants-with-the-justice-department/​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, ya don't do what the boss says, your job may not be too secure. And your solution for the third link it to put it behind a pay wall, REALLY? BTW presidents have been directing the DOJ since Thomas Jefferson was president. Hell, Eric holder said he was maobamas wing man.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I never said presidents can't tell the DoJ what to do. I said the DoJ doesn't have to do what the president says.


----------



## Faun

Flopper said:


> The Republicans said:
> 
> 
> 
> The United States senate is red so you should pray that you have enough along with those six psychopaths
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe anyone really believes the Senate republicans would vote to impeach Trump regardless of the the evidence. It Trump was convicted and removed from office, the republicans would be handing the election to democrats. There are 3 republicans who have announced a run for the presidency other than Trump.  If you are like most voters, you've probably never heard of any of them.  They have little if any backing and stand no chance. Others could come forward, but January is a little late to start organizing a campaign and raising funds.
> 
> What is really happening is the case against Trump is being presented to the voters. I expect the House to impeach him and the Senate to conduct the shortest impeach trial in history.  I doubt the impeachment will have any effect on Trump's base but certainly will have an effect on other voters.
Click to expand...

That's exactly right. The voting public will serve, in effect, as a jury. And it all comes down to whether or not we feel the Senate is right or if they abrogated their duty. But one party is likely to win the Senate, House and White House next year.


----------



## Faun

White_MAGA_Man said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm......then who was the Trump political rival you referenced?
> 
> Watch this....................
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, I was talking about the treaty. It matters not what Trump wanted investigated, he was not authorized to use that treaty for any purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me refresh your feeble memory about exactly what you said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's not authorized by that treaty to ask the president of Ukraine *to investigate a political rival.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are now claiming you were not talking about Biden, so who were you referencing?
> 
> Watch this..................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it still doesn't matter what Trump asked to be investigated since he is not authorized by the treaty to invoke it. Something you don't know because you either didn't read the treaty or you're simply not intelligent enough to understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shit is going to come out about Burisma,
> the fallout in Ukraine began 48 hours ago
> 
> Hope you're intelligent enough to understand and follow along
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It dropped several hours ago and it's devastating!
> 
> HUGE! EXCLUSIVE BOMBSHELL: Documents Released by Ukrainian General Prosecutor's Office Reveal MILLIONS Funneled to Hunter Biden and the John Kerry Family
> 
> BREAKING: A large cache of confidential foreign documents have just been leaked implicating Joe Biden, George Soros, Hillary Clinton and Joseph Misfud's collusion and possible criminal activity in Ukraine.
> Twitter
Click to expand...

Looks like annual bonuses, probably went to all board members. Your point is...?


----------



## wamose

Faun said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Republicans said:
> 
> 
> 
> The United States senate is red so you should pray that you have enough along with those six psychopaths
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe anyone really believes the Senate republicans would vote to impeach Trump regardless of the the evidence. It Trump was convicted and removed from office, the republicans would be handing the election to democrats. There are 3 republicans who have announced a run for the presidency other than Trump.  If you are like most voters, you've probably never heard of any of them.  They have little if any backing and stand no chance. Others could come forward, but January is a little late to start organizing a campaign and raising funds.
> 
> What is really happening is the case against Trump is being presented to the voters. I expect the House to impeach him and the Senate to conduct the shortest impeach trial in history.  I doubt the impeachment will have any effect on Trump's base but certainly will have an effect on other voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly right. The voting public will serve, in effect, as a jury. And it all comes down to whether or not we feel the Senate is right or if they abrogated their duty. But one party is likely to win the Senate, House and White House next year.
Click to expand...

That's not necessarily what it comes down to at all. You're assuming that House Democrats will vote to impeach and I don't think a majority is stupid enough to crawl out on that skinny limb. There's just no proof of any crime.


----------



## Faun

wamose said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Republicans said:
> 
> 
> 
> The United States senate is red so you should pray that you have enough along with those six psychopaths
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe anyone really believes the Senate republicans would vote to impeach Trump regardless of the the evidence. It Trump was convicted and removed from office, the republicans would be handing the election to democrats. There are 3 republicans who have announced a run for the presidency other than Trump.  If you are like most voters, you've probably never heard of any of them.  They have little if any backing and stand no chance. Others could come forward, but January is a little late to start organizing a campaign and raising funds.
> 
> What is really happening is the case against Trump is being presented to the voters. I expect the House to impeach him and the Senate to conduct the shortest impeach trial in history.  I doubt the impeachment will have any effect on Trump's base but certainly will have an effect on other voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly right. The voting public will serve, in effect, as a jury. And it all comes down to whether or not we feel the Senate is right or if they abrogated their duty. But one party is likely to win the Senate, House and White House next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not necessarily what it comes down to at all. You're assuming that House Democrats will vote to impeach and I don't think a majority is stupid enough to crawl out on that skinny limb. There's just no proof of any crime.
Click to expand...

Sure there is. Trump himself unwittingly confessed he solicited a foreign national to help with his campaign by opening up an investigation into a political rival. That in itself is a crinme.


----------



## easyt65

After yesterday's massive FAIL, I can't wait to see what today's meltdown will bring for Schiff and his fellow traitors...


----------



## RDD_1210

EvMetro said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question of whether or not Trump is guilty isn't up for debate anymore. He's clearly guilty.
> 
> The question is if Republicans care.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you quote something that Trump is "clearly guilty" of, besides being your political opponent, in regard to the impeachment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bribery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is an allegation, not a quote.
> 
> The reason you "overlooked" the part of my post that specifically asks for a "quote", is because you CANNOT quote something that he is clearly guilty of.  You saw that I asked specifically for a quote, and you would have posted a quote, but there is nothing to quote.
Click to expand...


I've already provided you a quote in your other retarded thread and you abandoned ship faster than Trump throws his associates under the bus.


----------



## RDD_1210

Nostra said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question of whether or not Trump is guilty isn't up for debate anymore. He's clearly guilty.
> 
> The question is if Republicans care.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you quote something that Trump is "clearly guilty" of, besides being your political opponent, in regard to the impeachment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bribery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

Welcome back, how was your coma?


----------



## Snouter

Jesus, after the devastating failure and butthurt embarrassment of the Mueller failure to support the Russia Hoax, some moron has his avatar.


----------



## LoneLaugher

EvMetro said:


> I am asking for information from folks who have more experience with this forum.  Does anybody know if lefties are the ones responsible for taking the dozens of impeachment threads and dumping them all into a great big thread merge dumpster?  I am all caught up with what the news of the day now, but I had to go to another forum to see all the different threads about the shiff show.  Are the staff of usmb trying to hide how bad lefties looked at the shiff show today by censoring the DOZENS of shiff show threads that should exist here into this huge thread merge dumpster?  Any info from the folks who are more familiar with this would be appreciated.   This is the only board I have found that doesn't have the MANY threads required to properly encompass the shiff show.



Damn. RW nutbag Trombies sure are easily confused.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Nostra said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am asking for information from folks who have more experience with this forum.  Does anybody know if lefties are the ones responsible for taking the dozens of impeachment threads and dumping them all into a great big thread merge dumpster?  I am all caught up with what the news of the day now, but I had to go to another forum to see all the different threads about the shiff show.  Are the staff of usmb trying to hide how bad lefties looked at the shiff show today by censoring the DOZENS of shiff show threads that should exist here into this huge thread merge dumpster?  Any info from the folks who are more familiar with this would be appreciated.   This is the only board I have found that doesn't have the MANY threads required to properly encompass the shiff show.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing staff is trying to hide just how bad it was for Dimwingers today. There was a mass consolidation of impeachment threads, many of which were on other boards and have been around for days.
> 
> I wonder if the same approach will be taken with all the anti-Trump threads.  Will they all be consolidated into one thread?
Click to expand...


Trombies and other RW nutbags are professional victims.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Something we can say with confidence: 

None of the Dem candidates will get in front of a mic and say: 

"Russia, if you have the recording of Trump discussing his crime with Sondland, the media will reward you bigly if you release it"


----------



## rightwinger

EvMetro said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> HUH ?
> 
> hundreds of pages of testimony have been corroborated.
> 
> The Whistleblower Complaint Has Largely Been Corroborated. Here's How.
> 
> 
> 
> nice try though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you quote a "high crime or misdemeanor" from those hundreds of pages?  Or maybe a quid pro quo that was intended exclusively for the benefit of the president?
Click to expand...

Bribery


----------



## Olde Europe

LoneLaugher said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am asking for information from folks who have more experience with this forum.  Does anybody know if lefties are the ones responsible for taking the dozens of impeachment threads and dumping them all into a great big thread merge dumpster?  I am all caught up with what the news of the day now, but I had to go to another forum to see all the different threads about the shiff show.  Are the staff of usmb trying to hide how bad lefties looked at the shiff show today by censoring the DOZENS of shiff show threads that should exist here into this huge thread merge dumpster?  Any info from the folks who are more familiar with this would be appreciated.   This is the only board I have found that doesn't have the MANY threads required to properly encompass the shiff show.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing staff is trying to hide just how bad it was for Dimwingers today. There was a mass consolidation of impeachment threads, many of which were on other boards and have been around for days.
> 
> I wonder if the same approach will be taken with all the anti-Trump threads.  Will they all be consolidated into one thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trombies and other RW nutbags are professional victims.
Click to expand...


Yep.  They are, to be more precise, the victims of egregious shenanigans set in motion by one MarathonMike, who complained about the space multiple impeachment threads were taking up:  ENOUGH! 20 Impeachment threads already! 

So yeah, typical liberal hiding tactics.


----------



## rightwinger

Nostra said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats have yet to prove intent. I ll wait patiently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps demands of Zelensky show intent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link to his "demand".
> 
> Watch this dodge...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only Trump, but the staff Trump told him to deal with
> 
> Read my Signature...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
Click to expand...

I would like you to do us a favor *though*

A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.


----------



## IM2

Billy_Kinetta said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eisenhower sent aid and advisors . So who's war is it then. Your scum ball leader is going down and his followers are going back under the rocks they came from. You won't be able to turn this country into a dictatorship as you want and we won't let you piss on our flag and constitution.  We have the military and the majority so your threats with all you guns is comical . We will have you run over with your 32 guns on your back with a tank. You can't have my country.  God Bless America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think you have the tank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simply because the military has a oath to protect our democracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are not a democracy, but a Republic, and you people are trying to destroy it.
> 
> You might at least learn what it is that you're trying to destroy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know what we are, that's why we oppose Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, you haven't a clue.  You lack historical background.  Otherwise you would not be what you are.
Click to expand...


My historical background is far, far better than yours. That's why I oppose Trump.


----------



## rightwinger

Republicans are screaming that it is not a valid investigation because they don’t have access to the whistleblower

Meanwhile, Republicans block access to.....

Trump
Pence
Giuliani
Pompeo


----------



## IM2

basquebromance said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> goodbye to the republic. goodbye to democracy. america is over if trump is impeached
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump is not impeached it means a president is above the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so?
Click to expand...

You'll understand when we get a dictator because you guys think it's ok for a president to be above the law.


----------



## IM2

rightwinger said:


> Republicans are screaming that it is not a valid investigation because they don’t have access to the whistleblower
> 
> Meanwhile, Republicans block access to.....
> 
> Trump
> Pence
> Giuliani


Yep, if this is such a hoax nothing would be hidden or blocked.


----------



## Olde Europe

rightwinger said:


> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.



The usual response to the mention of Javelins should have been:

"The money for assistance has been appropriated.  The DoD certified that your country made the required progress, particularly with respect to fighting corruption, for the appropriated funds to be delivered.  That process meanders through the bowels of the U.S. bureaucracy, but there are no remaining obstacles to the release of the funds in the coming days."

Any answer other than that would raise alarm in Ukraine, and the ask for a favor doubly so.  With that, the extortion attempt is complete.  The subsequent ask for investigations of Crowdstrike and the Bidens amounts to soliciting a bribe in the form of a personal political benefit - that is, bribery.

That's the abuse of power right there.


----------



## IM2

basquebromance said:


> he is the voice of the oppressed, he is the lush voice of the silent majority of Americans...DONALD J TRUMP!


No he's not. He's the white racist voice and whites aren't being oppressed. He's the voice of the 30 percent.


----------



## IM2

Rambunctious said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Derp. Derp. Not a personal favor. Derp. Derp.
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say "PERSONAL" favor... TWIT? NO!
> 
> Reading comprehension is your friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. But Trump asked for a personal favor. Dumb shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but that's bull shit. Please keep your bull shit to yourself. Normal people that know the truth don't need to hear that pathetic garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sad. You believe that Trump cares about corruption in general. He just asked for announcements about investigations into Biden and Crowdstrike because he was spitballin'.
> 
> Mother fucking bad faith mother fucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump campaigned on ending DC corruption...pay attention...
Click to expand...


And he then came in and became the most corrupt president in modern history.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

OKTexas said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact there was no extortion.  When commies make up lies, that doesn't make it the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Extortion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. So how long do you republicans plan on being disingenuous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Food for thought.  It is what our foreign policy is based on and Trump was trying to weaponized it against his domestic opposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Kent testified that Trumps policies on Ukraine are much better than maobamas was. Go figure. Kent also said he warned Bidens staff about Hunter.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Which of course is completely irrelevant to the misconduct in question.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Ame®icano said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today's media hack echo chamber blabbering point....
> 
> View attachment 289635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Quigley (D): "Hearsay can be much better evidence than direct, and it's certainly valid in this instance."
Click to expand...


So.....you're calling for the "first hand" witnesses like Bolton, Mulvaney, Pompeo, etc to testify then?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Bush92 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had 20 more days, LEGALLY, YOU DUMBFUCK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he didn't waste any time once he knew Congress had been informed of the whistleblower.  The jig was up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was the case why wait TWO DAYS...WHY NOT IMMEDIATELY???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the rush?  He had 20 more days,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, he could have always send BLANKETS INSTEAD OF MILITARY AID LIKE THE SURRENDER MONKEY DID...LOOK IT UP. ASSWIPE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump sent weapons. Obama sent blankets.
Click to expand...




Bush92 said:


> Trump sent weapons. Obama sent blankets.



You are truly stupid if you believe that is somehow a viable defense.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?


----------



## rightwinger

Hutch Starskey said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today's media hack echo chamber blabbering point....
> 
> View attachment 289635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Quigley (D): "Hearsay can be much better evidence than direct, and it's certainly valid in this instance."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So.....you're calling for the "first hand" witnesses like Bolton, Mulvaney, Pompeo, etc to testify then?
Click to expand...


Republican strategy

Block access to those with direct involvement then proclaim......all you have is hearsay


----------



## Oddball

rightwinger said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today's media hack echo chamber blabbering point....
> 
> View attachment 289635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Quigley (D): "Hearsay can be much better evidence than direct, and it's certainly valid in this instance."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So.....you're calling for the "first hand" witnesses like Bolton, Mulvaney, Pompeo, etc to testify then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republican strategy
> 
> Block access to those with direct involvement then proclaim......all you have is hearsay
Click to expand...

Says the lackey for the shysters who've blocked access to the whistlegossip.


----------



## Claudette

I watched quite a bit of it and heard nothing but hearsay. Hearsay isn't even legal in a court of law.

All the Dems are doing is paving the way for a Trump win in 2020. What a pack of imbeciles.

Go Dems


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...
> No. Not in any way, dope.
> More like first hand corroboration of the WB's complaint.
> 
> 
> 
> Still purely opinion......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> Sworn, first hand testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pure opinion, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still sworn testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
Click to expand...

Call it what you will, dope.
It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.


----------



## IM2

rightwinger said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today's media hack echo chamber blabbering point....
> 
> View attachment 289635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Quigley (D): "Hearsay can be much better evidence than direct, and it's certainly valid in this instance."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So.....you're calling for the "first hand" witnesses like Bolton, Mulvaney, Pompeo, etc to testify then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republican strategy
> 
> Block access to those with direct involvement then proclaim......all you have is hearsay
Click to expand...

And Trump supporters are *WILLFULLY* dumb enough to believe it.


----------



## Cellblock2429

BluesLegend said:


> You gutless Dem clowns do something about it DO IT impeach Trump.


/—-/ From Fox. GOP plans counter attack:
Reports have emerged that, should Trump be impeached by a majority vote in the House, Senate Republicans might strategically hold a lengthy trial to "scramble" the 2020 Democratic presidential primary -- including by requiring several of the contenders to remain in Washington to handle the trial. Trump is all but certain to be acquitted by the GOP-controlled Senate in the event of impeachment, given that a two-thirds vote is required in the Senate to remove the president.


----------



## OldLady

jc456 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?They were there.  What kind of information would satisfy you?
> 
> 
> 
> They were not there, they never were with the president, they never spoke to the president,
> and they never were on the phone with the president.
> Either stop your lying, or get your facts straight.
> They had to rely on others to formulate their opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're usually fair.  Don't call me a liar, please.
> 
> You are also relying on others to formulate your opinion, I take it.  Does that mean your judgment has no merit?
> I don't think I understand.  This is not a criminal court and the rules of evidence is not the bar here, if that's what you're referring to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well post some facts then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just got two and a half hours of them. You should try listening to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unless either person was on the call, which they weren't, all of that was their belief systems that weren't voted for.  Trump's were.  so you listened to fiction.
> 
> 
> The category of literature, drama, film, or other creative work whose content is imagined and is not necessarily based on fact.
Click to expand...

I understand your objection to Taylor's testimony, but not being on the phone call has nothing to do with whether it happened.  We've got the transcript, we know what was said.  As for their "belief" system not being voted for, I never heard Trump saying he didn't support Ukraine's fight against the Russian's aggression.


----------



## IM2

Claudette said:


> I watched quite a bit of it and heard nothing but hearsay. Hearsay isn't even legal in a court of law.
> 
> All the Dems are doing is paving the way for a Trump win in 2020. What a pack of imbeciles.
> 
> Go Dems


Then you don't mind if Trump stops blocking witnesses and documents.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, you get dumber by the post.
> The president has no such duty, dope. The president cannot prosecute anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> The DOJ prosecutes scum like Biden, moron, and Trump is their boss.
> 
> You have to be brain damaged not to understand such simple concepts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The president isn't the DOJ.
> Where's Barr in this equation, dope?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President runs the DOJ, moron.  He's the AG's boss.  He's the boss of everyone in the DOJ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The president cannot prosecute anyone, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can tell his AG to prosecute them, moron.
Click to expand...

No. The evidence determines if there is to be a prosecution, dope. Not the president.


----------



## mudwhistle

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still purely opinion......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> Sworn, first hand testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pure opinion, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still sworn testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
Click to expand...

Hearsay is not first hand testimony.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still purely opinion......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> Sworn, first hand testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pure opinion, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still sworn testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
Click to expand...

/——/ From Fox: ... impeachment inquiry against President Trump wrapped up with no major revelations -- but also highlighted weaknesses in Democrats' key witnesses, who relied primarily on second-hand information and never once interacted with the president.


----------



## JoeMoma

EvMetro said:


> I am asking for information from folks who have more experience with this forum.  Does anybody know if lefties are the ones responsible for taking the dozens of impeachment threads and dumping them all into a great big thread merge dumpster?  I am all caught up with what the news of the day now, but I had to go to another forum to see all the different threads about the shiff show.  Are the staff of usmb trying to hide how bad lefties looked at the shiff show today by censoring the DOZENS of shiff show threads that should exist here into this huge thread merge dumpster?  Any info from the folks who are more familiar with this would be appreciated.   This is the only board I have found that doesn't have the MANY threads required to properly encompass the shiff show.


That's just the style of the moderation on this board.  The mods don't like many threads about one broad topic, even if the individual threads have a different angle on the broad topic.


----------



## IM2

Cellblock2429 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gutless Dem clowns do something about it DO IT impeach Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ From Fox. GOP plans counter attack:
> Reports have emerged that, should Trump be impeached by a majority vote in the House, Senate Republicans might strategically hold a lengthy trial to "scramble" the 2020 Democratic presidential primary -- including by requiring several of the contenders to remain in Washington to handle the trial. Trump is all but certain to be acquitted by the GOP-controlled Senate in the event of impeachment, given that a two-thirds vote is required in the Senate to remove the president.
Click to expand...

Let it happen. Let republicans take until November 1 to remind the other 70 percent of the American people who aren't "we'll do anything for Trump" suckers about how corrupt this president is.


----------



## IM2

JoeMoma said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am asking for information from folks who have more experience with this forum.  Does anybody know if lefties are the ones responsible for taking the dozens of impeachment threads and dumping them all into a great big thread merge dumpster?  I am all caught up with what the news of the day now, but I had to go to another forum to see all the different threads about the shiff show.  Are the staff of usmb trying to hide how bad lefties looked at the shiff show today by censoring the DOZENS of shiff show threads that should exist here into this huge thread merge dumpster?  Any info from the folks who are more familiar with this would be appreciated.   This is the only board I have found that doesn't have the MANY threads required to properly encompass the shiff show.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just the style of the moderation on this board.  The mods don't like many threads about one broad topic, even if the individual threads have a different angle on the broad topic.
Click to expand...

This is true.


----------



## Olde Europe

OldLady said:


> I understand your objection to Taylor's testimony, but not being on the phone call has nothing to do with whether it happened.  We've got the transcript, we know what was said.  As for their "belief" system not being voted for, I never heard Trump saying he didn't support Ukraine's fight against the Russian's aggression.



Just saying:

President Donald Trump told G7 leaders that Crimea is Russian because everyone who lives there speaks Russian, according to two diplomatic sources.​


----------



## Hutch Starskey

WEATHER53 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok, all Sondland can testify to is a "thought crime" since no crime was committed, let alone an impeachable crime.
> Ukraine got the money and didn't investigate the Bidens, QED, no crime, period, full stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we know a frame job when we see it.
Click to expand...




WEATHER53 said:


> Well we know a frame job when we see it.



Yes. With testimony from Trump's  own appointees.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats have yet to prove intent. I ll wait patiently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps demands of Zelensky show intent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link to his "demand".
> 
> Watch this dodge...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only Trump, but the staff Trump told him to deal with
> 
> Read my Signature...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
Click to expand...

Favor regarding 2016 or 2020? 2016 is OK but 2020 is not. Therein lies the intent. How do you prove it was for 2020? I ll wait patiently.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Olde Europe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your objection to Taylor's testimony, but not being on the phone call has nothing to do with whether it happened.  We've got the transcript, we know what was said.  As for their "belief" system not being voted for, I never heard Trump saying he didn't support Ukraine's fight against the Russian's aggression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying:
> 
> President Donald Trump told G7 leaders that Crimea is Russian because everyone who lives there speaks Russian, according to two diplomatic sources.​
Click to expand...


He is actually correct about the linguistics of Crimea.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Hutch Starskey said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> 
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we know a frame job when we see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know a frame job when we see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. With testimony from Trump's  own appointees.
Click to expand...

Who heard it 2nd and 3rd hand...


----------



## IM2

Cellblock2429 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> Sworn, first hand testimony, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> Pure opinion, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still sworn testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ From Fox: ... impeachment inquiry against President Trump wrapped up with no major revelations -- but also highlighted weaknesses in Democrats' key witnesses, who relied primarily on second-hand information and never once interacted with the president.
Click to expand...


From the Fake News network...

And this will be the repeated line until Lt. Col. Vindman shuts it up when he testifies. Maybe by then Trump will stop blocking witnesses.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

IM2 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think you have the tank?
> 
> 
> 
> Simply because the military has a oath to protect our democracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are not a democracy, but a Republic, and you people are trying to destroy it.
> 
> You might at least learn what it is that you're trying to destroy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know what we are, that's why we oppose Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, you haven't a clue.  You lack historical background.  Otherwise you would not be what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My historical background is far, far better than yours. That's why I oppose Trump.
Click to expand...


How would you know?  You have no background upon which to base that assessment.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> Sworn, first hand testimony, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> Pure opinion, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still sworn testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearsay is not first hand testimony.
Click to expand...


The head Ambassador the Ukraines testimony is hardly based on hearsay. Apparently you don't mind if Trump stops blocking witnesses and documents if this is going to be your argument..


----------



## rightwinger

Oddball said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today's media hack echo chamber blabbering point....
> 
> View attachment 289635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Quigley (D): "Hearsay can be much better evidence than direct, and it's certainly valid in this instance."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So.....you're calling for the "first hand" witnesses like Bolton, Mulvaney, Pompeo, etc to testify then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republican strategy
> 
> Block access to those with direct involvement then proclaim......all you have is hearsay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the lackey for the shysters who've blocked access to the whistlegossip.
Click to expand...

Exactly
Republicans pout that they can’t interview the whistleblower while they block access to Trump, Mulvaney, Giuliani, Pompeo


----------



## IM2

Billy_Kinetta said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simply because the military has a oath to protect our democracy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are not a democracy, but a Republic, and you people are trying to destroy it.
> 
> You might at least learn what it is that you're trying to destroy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know what we are, that's why we oppose Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, you haven't a clue.  You lack historical background.  Otherwise you would not be what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My historical background is far, far better than yours. That's why I oppose Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you know?  You have no background upon which to base that assessment.
Click to expand...


I have plenty and it's called your postings.


----------



## Ame®icano

Hutch Starskey said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today's media hack echo chamber blabbering point....
> 
> View attachment 289635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Quigley (D): "Hearsay can be much better evidence than direct, and it's certainly valid in this instance."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So.....you're calling for the "first hand" witnesses like Bolton, Mulvaney, Pompeo, etc to testify then?
Click to expand...


Sooo... You agree with Quigley's statement?

And, what what you said has to do with quote I posted?


----------



## The Purge

rightwinger said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats have yet to prove intent. I ll wait patiently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps demands of Zelensky show intent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link to his "demand".
> 
> Watch this dodge...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only Trump, but the staff Trump told him to deal with
> 
> Read my Signature...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
Click to expand...

ASKED  to DO A FAVOR INSTEAD OF DEMANDING UKRAINE TO DO SOMETHING...OR ELSE....SEEMS WRONGWINGER SPELLED OUT THE ANSWER AND DIDN'T  EVEN KNOW IT!!!!


----------



## Ame®icano

Hutch Starskey said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump sent weapons. Obama sent blankets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are truly stupid if you believe that is somehow a viable defense.
Click to expand...


Are you saying that blankets are more viable defense than weapons?


----------



## IM2

Ame®icano said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today's media hack echo chamber blabbering point....
> 
> View attachment 289635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Quigley (D): "Hearsay can be much better evidence than direct, and it's certainly valid in this instance."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So.....you're calling for the "first hand" witnesses like Bolton, Mulvaney, Pompeo, etc to testify then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sooo... You agree with Quigley's statement?
> 
> And, what what you said has to do with quote I posted?
Click to expand...


No, don't run. Trump is blocking witnesses and information. So if you want first hand information, that means the first hand people must testify and turn over all documents.


----------



## Ame®icano

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DOJ prosecutes scum like Biden, moron, and Trump is their boss.
> 
> You have to be brain damaged not to understand such simple concepts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The president isn't the DOJ.
> Where's Barr in this equation, dope?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President runs the DOJ, moron.  He's the AG's boss.  He's the boss of everyone in the DOJ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The president cannot prosecute anyone, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can tell his AG to prosecute them, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The evidence determines if there is to be a prosecution, dope. Not the president.
Click to expand...


President provided all the evidence you needed... Transcript of the phone call.


----------



## The Original Tree

OKTexas said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Extortion
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close. So how long do you republicans plan on being disingenuous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Food for thought.  It is what our foreign policy is based on and Trump was trying to weaponized it against his domestic opposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Kent testified that Trumps policies on Ukraine are much better than maobamas was. Go figure. Kent also said he warned Bidens staff about Hunter.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he?
> 
> *US-Russia Relations: Obama Signs Bill Giving Weapons To Ukraine, Allowing Economic Sanctions Against Russia*
> 
> President Barack Obama signed the Ukraine Freedom Support Act on Thursday, but does not have immediate plans to enact the restrictions it authorizes. The law allows the U.S. to impose economic sanctions on Russia and give Ukraine up to $350 million in military aid as it resists pro-Russia rebels. The House of Representatives and Senate passed the bill earlier this week.
> 
> US-Russia Relations: Obama Signs Bill Giving Weapons To Ukraine, Allowing Economic Sanctions Against Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet maobama NEVER provided Ukraine with lethal aid, did he?
> 
> Also you seem to have jumped right over the 4 links I provided proving Ukraine intentionally interfered with the 2016 election. Why are you being such a coward? Can't admit you're wrong? Or does it just not fit your commie propaganda? Come on commie, man up.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

*He actually pulled some missiles out of THE UKRAINE, after he told PUTIN, "Wait until after the Election" WINK WINK, and then Putin took the Crimea.*


----------



## joaquinmiller

g5000 said:


> It is disgusting that Trump committed a thoroughly corrupt act under the guise of hunting for corruption.
> 
> The man is sick in the head.
> 
> He could have been a hero for delivering missiles to Ukraine which Obama had refused to give them. Instead, he tried to use them for his own personal political gain, thus forever exposing his true motives which had nothing to do with saving Ukraine from Putin's attempts to reconstitute the Soviet Union.



We were never intended to hear a corruption cover story.  If all had gone according to Trump/Giuliani wishes, one day Trump would have tweeted, 'Look, sleepy joe is under investigation by ukraine', as if it were all spontaneous.


----------



## IM2

The Purge said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps demands of Zelensky show intent
> 
> 
> 
> Link to his "demand".
> 
> Watch this dodge...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only Trump, but the staff Trump told him to deal with
> 
> Read my Signature...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ASKED  to DO A FAVOR INSTEAD OF DEMANDING UKRAINE TO DO SOMETHING...OR ELSE....SEEMS WRONGWINGER SPELLED OUT THE ANSWER AND DIDN'T  EVEN KNOW IT!!!!
Click to expand...

The disingenuous never stops on the right.


----------



## IM2

The Original Tree said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close. So how long do you republicans plan on being disingenuous?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food for thought.  It is what our foreign policy is based on and Trump was trying to weaponized it against his domestic opposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Kent testified that Trumps policies on Ukraine are much better than maobamas was. Go figure. Kent also said he warned Bidens staff about Hunter.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he?
> 
> *US-Russia Relations: Obama Signs Bill Giving Weapons To Ukraine, Allowing Economic Sanctions Against Russia*
> 
> President Barack Obama signed the Ukraine Freedom Support Act on Thursday, but does not have immediate plans to enact the restrictions it authorizes. The law allows the U.S. to impose economic sanctions on Russia and give Ukraine up to $350 million in military aid as it resists pro-Russia rebels. The House of Representatives and Senate passed the bill earlier this week.
> 
> US-Russia Relations: Obama Signs Bill Giving Weapons To Ukraine, Allowing Economic Sanctions Against Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet maobama NEVER provided Ukraine with lethal aid, did he?
> 
> Also you seem to have jumped right over the 4 links I provided proving Ukraine intentionally interfered with the 2016 election. Why are you being such a coward? Can't admit you're wrong? Or does it just not fit your commie propaganda? Come on commie, man up.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *He actually pulled some missiles out of THE UKRAINE, after he told PUTIN, "Wait until after the Election" WINK WINK, and then Putin took the Crimea.*
Click to expand...

Since that conversation was in reference to a missile defense system that got built...


----------



## Desperado

Reminded me of the REO song:
Heard it from a friend who heard it from a friend who
Heard it from another you’ve been messing around


----------



## IM2

Ame®icano said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump sent weapons. Obama sent blankets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are truly stupid if you believe that is somehow a viable defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that blankets are more viable defense than weapons?
Click to expand...

Since the blanket claim is fake news...


----------



## Weatherman2020

LoneLaugher said:


> Trump keeps saying "read the transcript", so his morons think it must be good for him.
> 
> It isn't. It shows that he was trying to work over the new Pres. of Ukraine. Period.


Vs kissing his ass?  

Give us the exact quote then. 

I keep asking this for weeks and you Leftards can never do it. 

Because you’re full of BS.


----------



## joaquinmiller

kiwiman127 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ukraine military aid bill states that aid would be sent no later than Sept.30, Trump sent the aid on Sept.11, and there was NO INVESTIGATION of Biden by Ukraine as was alleged to a reason for the impeachment!
> 
> This legal deadline was taken care of 20 days before the deadline of the bill for military aid
> 
> Source, Kevin McCullough radio AM970 THE ANSWER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct!  Trump released the aid within 48 hours of learning Congress had been informed of the whistleblower report.  Nothing says release the military aid like, 'oh fuck, they're on to us'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The aid to the Ukraine was released after the State Department found out it was illegal for Trump to withheld the aid.
> 
> *Report: State Dept. found WH had no legal ground to block Ukraine aid*
> State Department lawyers found President Trump and the White House Office of Management and Budget had no legal ground to block the department sending military aid to Ukraine, Bloomberg reports.
> Report: State Department found White House had no legal ground to block Ukraine aid
> No Trump did not release the aid 48 hours after he learned about the whisleblower.
> White House Knew of Whistle-Blower’s Allegations Soon After Trump’s Call With Ukraine Leader
Click to expand...


I didn't say aid was released after Trump learned of the whistleblower, I said the aid was released within 48 hours of Trump learning Congress had been informed of the whistleblower complaint.  If you recall, the DoJ initially buried the complaint and thought it had prevented it from being given to Congress.

That State released aid - possibly in defiance of a WH hold - is news.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

ThisIsMe said:


> Day 1:
> 
> This may come back to bite dems but...is today's hearing pointless?
> 
> The reason I ask is, neither if these two had first hand knowledge, but only heard it from other people.  That is hearsay. Now, during this portion of the events, it may make for a good show, but, hearsay is not admissible as evidence.  What happens if it goes to trial in the senate, and they say that all these testimonies that rely on hearsay are to be disregarded?
> 
> Jim Jordan did make a good point to Taylor's, and that is, if he got his information second hand, how does he know the original source is not wrong, or got some facts wrong.
> 
> And I know some will say "but this is not a criminal court but a political court", doesnt matter, still cant use hearsay as evidence, people make up stuff all the time.



Both witnesses have first hand knowledge. Not of the call but of the policy to withhold aid and its effects. Both were on the ground working with the Ukrainian govt in real time. They have first hand knowledge of the efforts of Guiliani and others to obtain a public statement of an investigation from the Ukrainian govt.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Trump just deleted 30,000 emails. 

How’s it feel, Leftards?


----------



## NotYourBody

EvMetro said:


> Exactly.
> Trump is President.
> *He's in charge.*
> Get over it.



There's your problem right there, a lack of education. Trump is not in charge. This is not a dictatorship. The presidency is a co-equal branch of government. Trump cannot do whatever he wants to do.

I know it can be confusing. Perhaps you are not from the USA and weren't taught this in grade school.


----------



## Ame®icano

Olde Europe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your objection to Taylor's testimony, but not being on the phone call has nothing to do with whether it happened.  We've got the transcript, we know what was said.  As for their "belief" system not being voted for, I never heard Trump saying he didn't support Ukraine's fight against the Russian's aggression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying:
> 
> President Donald Trump told G7 leaders that Crimea is Russian because everyone who lives there speaks Russian, according to two diplomatic sources.​
Click to expand...


"two diplomatic sources"

LOL

More fake news.

By the way, when did Russian occupied Crimea, and who was the president when that happen?


----------



## The Purge

IM2 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link to his "demand".
> 
> Watch this dodge...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only Trump, but the staff Trump told him to deal with
> 
> Read my Signature...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ASKED  to DO A FAVOR INSTEAD OF DEMANDING UKRAINE TO DO SOMETHING...OR ELSE....SEEMS WRONGWINGER SPELLED OUT THE ANSWER AND DIDN'T  EVEN KNOW IT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The disingenuous never stops on the right.
Click to expand...

And the suspension of logic and hypocrisy never stops on the left!


----------



## BluesLegend

Cellblock2429 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gutless Dem clowns do something about it DO IT impeach Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ From Fox. GOP plans counter attack:
> Reports have emerged that, should Trump be impeached by a majority vote in the House, Senate Republicans might strategically hold a lengthy trial to "scramble" the 2020 Democratic presidential primary -- including by requiring several of the contenders to remain in Washington to handle the trial. Trump is all but certain to be acquitted by the GOP-controlled Senate in the event of impeachment, given that a two-thirds vote is required in the Senate to remove the president.
Click to expand...


While that would serve them right I'm not in favor of stooping to the Dem's level.


----------



## IM2

Desperado said:


> Reminded me of the REO song:
> Heard it from a friend who heard it from a friend who
> Heard it from another you’ve been messing around


No, the head ambassador in the Ukraine was far more informed. But since you want to make this an issue, certainly  you will be petitioning Trump to stop blocking witnesses and documents.


----------



## Ame®icano

IM2 said:


> The head Ambassador the Ukraines testimony is hardly based on hearsay. Apparently you don't mind if Trump stops blocking witnesses and documents if this is going to be your argument..



He said it himself, moron, he did not heard it himself. 

Meaning of "hearsay" is not what you wish it is.


----------



## NotYourBody

Weatherman2020 said:


> Trump just deleted 30,000 emails.
> 
> How’s it feel, Leftards?


It's fine. Trump doesn't know how to delete an email, rofl!


----------



## August West

The Purge said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps demands of Zelensky show intent
> 
> 
> 
> Link to his "demand".
> 
> Watch this dodge...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only Trump, but the staff Trump told him to deal with
> 
> Read my Signature...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ASKED  to DO A FAVOR INSTEAD OF DEMANDING UKRAINE TO DO SOMETHING...OR ELSE....SEEMS WRONGWINGER SPELLED OUT THE ANSWER AND DIDN'T  EVEN KNOW IT!!!!
Click to expand...

They weren`t getting the money if they refused to fire a corrupt prosecutor. It`s not really the same as asking for a bogus investigation of a political rival. The drive to oust the crooked prosecutor was an international effort. Got anything else?
https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...a-error-bidens-ukraine-showdown-was-december/


----------



## BluesLegend

IM2 said:


> Let it happen. Let republicans take until November 1 to remind the other 70 percent of the American people who aren't "we'll do anything for Trump" suckers about how corrupt this president is.



Trump isn't corrupt stop lying. The only real corruption to emerge from this mess is the Biden's corruption.


----------



## IM2

The Purge said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only Trump, but the staff Trump told him to deal with
> 
> Read my Signature...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ASKED  to DO A FAVOR INSTEAD OF DEMANDING UKRAINE TO DO SOMETHING...OR ELSE....SEEMS WRONGWINGER SPELLED OUT THE ANSWER AND DIDN'T  EVEN KNOW IT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The disingenuous never stops on the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the suspension of logic and hypocrisy never stops on the left!
Click to expand...

Those are other additional right wing problems.


----------



## The Purge

joaquinmiller said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ukraine military aid bill states that aid would be sent no later than Sept.30, Trump sent the aid on Sept.11, and there was NO INVESTIGATION of Biden by Ukraine as was alleged to a reason for the impeachment!
> 
> This legal deadline was taken care of 20 days before the deadline of the bill for military aid
> 
> Source, Kevin McCullough radio AM970 THE ANSWER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct!  Trump released the aid within 48 hours of learning Congress had been informed of the whistleblower report.  Nothing says release the military aid like, 'oh fuck, they're on to us'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The aid to the Ukraine was released after the State Department found out it was illegal for Trump to withheld the aid.
> 
> *Report: State Dept. found WH had no legal ground to block Ukraine aid*
> State Department lawyers found President Trump and the White House Office of Management and Budget had no legal ground to block the department sending military aid to Ukraine, Bloomberg reports.
> Report: State Department found White House had no legal ground to block Ukraine aid
> No Trump did not release the aid 48 hours after he learned about the whisleblower.
> White House Knew of Whistle-Blower’s Allegations Soon After Trump’s Call With Ukraine Leader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say aid was released after Trump learned of the whistleblower, I said the aid was released within 48 hours of Trump learning Congress had been informed of the whistleblower complaint.  If you recall, the DoJ initially buried the complaint and thought it had prevented it from being given to Congress.
> 
> That State released aid - possibly in defiance of a WH hold - is news.
Click to expand...

Would 72 hours make a difference how about 96 hours?

The President had been consulting with his national security leadership team to determine the best use of Ukraine security assistance funds to achieve US national security interests,” Office of Management and Budget staff wrote in an email to House Appropriations Committee staff aides. Agencies, OMB said, “must wait to obligate them until the policy review process is complete and the President had made a final determination.


----------



## Ame®icano

rightwinger said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today's media hack echo chamber blabbering point....
> 
> View attachment 289635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Quigley (D): "Hearsay can be much better evidence than direct, and it's certainly valid in this instance."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So.....you're calling for the "first hand" witnesses like Bolton, Mulvaney, Pompeo, etc to testify then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republican strategy
> 
> Block access to those with direct involvement then proclaim......all you have is hearsay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the lackey for the shysters who've blocked access to the whistlegossip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly
> Republicans pout that they can’t interview the whistleblower while they block access to Trump, Mulvaney, Giuliani, Pompeo
Click to expand...


Republicans are not blocking access to any of them.


----------



## Ame®icano

IM2 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today's media hack echo chamber blabbering point....
> 
> View attachment 289635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Quigley (D): "Hearsay can be much better evidence than direct, and it's certainly valid in this instance."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So.....you're calling for the "first hand" witnesses like Bolton, Mulvaney, Pompeo, etc to testify then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sooo... You agree with Quigley's statement?
> 
> And, what what you said has to do with quote I posted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, don't run. Trump is blocking witnesses and information. So if you want first hand information, that means the first hand people must testify and turn over all documents.
Click to expand...


The transcript is the first hand information, there you have everything you need.


----------



## Weatherman2020

NotYourBody said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump just deleted 30,000 emails.
> 
> How’s it feel, Leftards?
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine. Trump doesn't know how to delete an email, rofl!
Click to expand...

https://www.donaldjtrump.com/error


----------



## The Purge

August West said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link to his "demand".
> 
> Watch this dodge...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only Trump, but the staff Trump told him to deal with
> 
> Read my Signature...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ASKED  to DO A FAVOR INSTEAD OF DEMANDING UKRAINE TO DO SOMETHING...OR ELSE....SEEMS WRONGWINGER SPELLED OUT THE ANSWER AND DIDN'T  EVEN KNOW IT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren`t getting the money if they refused to fire a corrupt prosecutor. It`s not really the same as asking for a bogus investigation of a political rival. The drive to oust the crooked prosecutor was an international effort. Got anything else?
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...a-error-bidens-ukraine-showdown-was-december/
Click to expand...

In YOUR LEFTIST OPINION....which means less than nothing! Was that international effort from the same people who REFUSED FOR 7 DECADES TO PAY THEIR FAIR SHARE OF NATO EXPENSE . LEAVING AMERICA TO FOOT THE BILL?


----------



## IM2

BluesLegend said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let it happen. Let republicans take until November 1 to remind the other 70 percent of the American people who aren't "we'll do anything for Trump" suckers about how corrupt this president is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't corrupt stop lying. The only real corruption to emerge from this mess is the Biden's corruption.
Click to expand...

Trump is the most corrupt president in modern American history. There is no corruption concerning Biden. And don't bring up that speech because we all know Biden was asking that a crooked prosecutor who refused to investigate corruption, to include Barisma, be fired.


----------



## RealDave

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps demands of Zelensky show intent
> 
> 
> 
> Link to his "demand".
> 
> Watch this dodge...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only Trump, but the staff Trump told him to deal with
> 
> Read my Signature...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Favor regarding 2016 or 2020? 2016 is OK but 2020 is not. Therein lies the intent. How do you prove it was for 2020? I ll wait patiently.
Click to expand...




Nostra said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you call that extortion, then what Biden did was worse, since what he did is what the commies are accusing Trump of doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Biden said was fully approved by Obama and both House and Congress. It was not to get them to spew BS so Clinton could win. Just so we know more facts here.
> *Discussion of mod actions edited, *
> 
> YEP, Above you can see. More weak USMB DOPer Mod editing of our factual posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link to this approval of Biden's extortion to get a prosecutor fired for investigating his son's company?
Click to expand...


There was no extortion by Biden because of his son.


----------



## joaquinmiller

bripat9643 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the transcript
> 
> 
> 
> False. It is a summary with parts left out. Literally everyone on the planet but you knows this. How embarrassing for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's ignore your lies and for the sake of this argument assume they are true..............
> 
> Why would you rely on "witnesses" who can only provide their feelings and opinions of that phone call because they were not on that phone call, and relied on what others told them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A judge wouldn't even allow these "witnesses" to be called to the stand.
Click to expand...


A judge would compel testimony from the fact-witnesses the White House is blocking from testifying - while you're fantasizing about what a judge would do.


----------



## IM2

The Purge said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only Trump, but the staff Trump told him to deal with
> 
> Read my Signature...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ASKED  to DO A FAVOR INSTEAD OF DEMANDING UKRAINE TO DO SOMETHING...OR ELSE....SEEMS WRONGWINGER SPELLED OUT THE ANSWER AND DIDN'T  EVEN KNOW IT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren`t getting the money if they refused to fire a corrupt prosecutor. It`s not really the same as asking for a bogus investigation of a political rival. The drive to oust the crooked prosecutor was an international effort. Got anything else?
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...a-error-bidens-ukraine-showdown-was-december/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In YOUR LEFTIST OPINION....which means less than nothing! Was that international effort from the same people who REFUSED FOR 7 DECADES TO PAY THEIR FAIR SHARE OF NATO EXPENSE . LEAVING AMERICA TO FOOT THE BILL?
Click to expand...

They paid their fair share and they also put soldiers in who died fighting Bush's fake wars.


----------



## 007

RealDave said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link to his "demand".
> 
> Watch this dodge...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only Trump, but the staff Trump told him to deal with
> 
> Read my Signature...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Favor regarding 2016 or 2020? 2016 is OK but 2020 is not. Therein lies the intent. How do you prove it was for 2020? I ll wait patiently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you call that extortion, then what Biden did was worse, since what he did is what the commies are accusing Trump of doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Biden said was fully approved by Obama and both House and Congress. It was not to get them to spew BS so Clinton could win. Just so we know more facts here.
> *Discussion of mod actions edited, *
> 
> YEP, Above you can see. More weak USMB DOPer Mod editing of our factual posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link to this approval of Biden's extortion to get a prosecutor fired for investigating his son's company?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no extortion by Biden because of his son.
Click to expand...

And of course, we ALL KNOW THERE WAS. How? BECAUSE THERE'S VIDEO OF IT.

Idiot.


----------



## August West

BluesLegend said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let it happen. Let republicans take until November 1 to remind the other 70 percent of the American people who aren't "we'll do anything for Trump" suckers about how corrupt this president is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't corrupt stop lying. The only real corruption to emerge from this mess is the Biden's corruption.
Click to expand...

Are you going to lock up the Bidens like you locked up "crooked Hillary? 
If Trump isn`t corrupt why did he get whacked with a 2 million dollar fine for robbing his charity and why did he have to reimburse the 4,000 people who he robbed at Trump University? In case that story slipped by you...
President Donald Trump fined $2 million for misusing charity foundation


----------



## The Purge




----------



## RealDave

The Purge said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only Trump, but the staff Trump told him to deal with
> 
> Read my Signature...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ASKED  to DO A FAVOR INSTEAD OF DEMANDING UKRAINE TO DO SOMETHING...OR ELSE....SEEMS WRONGWINGER SPELLED OUT THE ANSWER AND DIDN'T  EVEN KNOW IT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren`t getting the money if they refused to fire a corrupt prosecutor. It`s not really the same as asking for a bogus investigation of a political rival. The drive to oust the crooked prosecutor was an international effort. Got anything else?
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...a-error-bidens-ukraine-showdown-was-december/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In YOUR LEFTIST OPINION....which means less than nothing! Was that international effort from the same people who REFUSED FOR 7 DECADES TO PAY THEIR FAIR SHARE OF NATO EXPENSE . LEAVING AMERICA TO FOOT THE BILL?
Click to expand...

  Jesus fuck you are a liar.  The nations were on a schedule to comply before fat assed Trump took office.


----------



## RealDave

BluesLegend said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let it happen. Let republicans take until November 1 to remind the other 70 percent of the American people who aren't "we'll do anything for Trump" suckers about how corrupt this president is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't corrupt stop lying. The only real corruption to emerge from this mess is the Biden's corruption.
Click to expand...


Using foreign aid to extort for political gain is corruption.


----------



## The Purge

August West said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let it happen. Let republicans take until November 1 to remind the other 70 percent of the American people who aren't "we'll do anything for Trump" suckers about how corrupt this president is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't corrupt stop lying. The only real corruption to emerge from this mess is the Biden's corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going to lock up the Bidens like you locked up "crooked Hillary?
> If Trump isn`t corrupt why did he get whacked with a 2 million dollar fine for robbing his charity and why did he have to reimburse the 4,000 people who he robbed at Trump University? In case that story slipped by you...
> President Donald Trump fined $2 million for misusing charity foundation
Click to expand...

From a highly partisan NYS DemonRAT AG and LEFTIST Judge....we all recognize the hateful play of the Anti-American left!


----------



## NotYourBody

Nostra said:


> Glad you admit that Schifferbrain's STAR WITNESSES didn't actually witness anything.


Just because Gym Jordan said they were STAR WITNESSES doesn't make it so.

Come on now, you know this. Gym is not a Democrat and doesn't determine their strategy.

The Democrats are BUILDING their case and will save the stars for later. These guys were probably the G league stars.


----------



## BluesLegend

IM2 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let it happen. Let republicans take until November 1 to remind the other 70 percent of the American people who aren't "we'll do anything for Trump" suckers about how corrupt this president is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't corrupt stop lying. The only real corruption to emerge from this mess is the Biden's corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the most corrupt president in modern American history. There is no corruption concerning Biden. And don't bring up that speech because we all know Biden was asking that a crooked prosecutor who refused to investigate corruption, to include Barisma, be fired.
Click to expand...


Wow your pants are on fire liar.


----------



## BluesLegend

August West said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let it happen. Let republicans take until November 1 to remind the other 70 percent of the American people who aren't "we'll do anything for Trump" suckers about how corrupt this president is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't corrupt stop lying. The only real corruption to emerge from this mess is the Biden's corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going to lock up the Bidens like you locked up "crooked Hillary?
> If Trump isn`t corrupt why did he get whacked with a 2 million dollar fine for robbing his charity and why did he have to reimburse the 4,000 people who he robbed at Trump University? In case that story slipped by you...
> President Donald Trump fined $2 million for misusing charity foundation
Click to expand...


Your post is retarded.


----------



## joaquinmiller

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump had a constitutional duty to ask Zelensky about Hunter Biden!*
> 
> 
> The United States signed an anti-corruption treaty with Ukraine in 1998, meaning Bill Clinton's signature is on it. Joe Biden voted for it. Let's remember that according to Article VI, Clause 2 "all treaties...which shall be made, under the authority of the United States, shall be the supreme law of the land."
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at onenewsnow.com ...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's not authorized by that treaty to ask the president of Ukraine to investigate a political rival.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, but he is authorized to ask Ukraine to cooperate with US officials. Which he did, 4 times. You commies seem to have a very short memory on that fact.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Yep, and the purpose for which he requested cooperation is corrupt.


----------



## The Purge

IM2 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> 
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ASKED  to DO A FAVOR INSTEAD OF DEMANDING UKRAINE TO DO SOMETHING...OR ELSE....SEEMS WRONGWINGER SPELLED OUT THE ANSWER AND DIDN'T  EVEN KNOW IT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren`t getting the money if they refused to fire a corrupt prosecutor. It`s not really the same as asking for a bogus investigation of a political rival. The drive to oust the crooked prosecutor was an international effort. Got anything else?
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...a-error-bidens-ukraine-showdown-was-december/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In YOUR LEFTIST OPINION....which means less than nothing! Was that international effort from the same people who REFUSED FOR 7 DECADES TO PAY THEIR FAIR SHARE OF NATO EXPENSE . LEAVING AMERICA TO FOOT THE BILL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They paid their fair share and they also put soldiers in who died fighting Bush's fake wars.
Click to expand...

You are a fucking liar

These NATO countries are not spending their fair share on defense - Business - CNN.com
Jul 8, 2016 · The alliance increased overall defense spending for the first time in two decades in 2015, but most NATO countries still don't pay their ...

And the men they sent was a concession to W to make it look like it was a coalition of WILLING COUNTRIES...YOU LEFTISTS TOLD US THAT


----------



## Olde Europe

The Purge said:


> Would 72 hours make a difference how about 96 hours?
> 
> The President had been consulting with his national security leadership team to determine the best use of Ukraine security assistance funds to achieve US national security interests,” Office of Management and Budget staff wrote in an email to House Appropriations Committee staff aides. Agencies, OMB said, “must wait to obligate them until the policy review process is complete and the President had made a final determination.



You've been spamming this board with the crap above six or seven times now, each and every time without a link - both violates forum rules.  So ashamed of your "source"?  That's not your usual habit.

Moreover, we by now know (we, understood to exclude the gatewaypundit crowd) that this cover story fell apart immediately after release.  There was no "policy review process".  Apparently, your handlers disrespect you so much, they didn't inform you on the updated talking points.


----------



## BluesLegend

RealDave said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let it happen. Let republicans take until November 1 to remind the other 70 percent of the American people who aren't "we'll do anything for Trump" suckers about how corrupt this president is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't corrupt stop lying. The only real corruption to emerge from this mess is the Biden's corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using foreign aid to extort for political gain is corruption.
Click to expand...


Are you talking about the video of Biden bragging about his $1 billion extortion or Ukraine and his son's hand in the till of Burisma?


----------



## The Purge

RealDave said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> 
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ASKED  to DO A FAVOR INSTEAD OF DEMANDING UKRAINE TO DO SOMETHING...OR ELSE....SEEMS WRONGWINGER SPELLED OUT THE ANSWER AND DIDN'T  EVEN KNOW IT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren`t getting the money if they refused to fire a corrupt prosecutor. It`s not really the same as asking for a bogus investigation of a political rival. The drive to oust the crooked prosecutor was an international effort. Got anything else?
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...a-error-bidens-ukraine-showdown-was-december/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In YOUR LEFTIST OPINION....which means less than nothing! Was that international effort from the same people who REFUSED FOR 7 DECADES TO PAY THEIR FAIR SHARE OF NATO EXPENSE . LEAVING AMERICA TO FOOT THE BILL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus fuck you are a liar.  The nations were on a schedule to comply before fat assed Trump took office.
Click to expand...

I can keep calling you a liar as they did LIP SERVICE as they had done since Cuntons presidency....rewrite history much?...ROTFLMFAO!!!


----------



## Desperado

In what world is hearsay is better than direct evidence?
However this idiot Congressman Mike Quigley from Illinois  proudly proclaims hearsay is better than direct evidence showing the american people how stupid he and his fellow communists are.


----------



## OldLady

JoeMoma said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am asking for information from folks who have more experience with this forum.  Does anybody know if lefties are the ones responsible for taking the dozens of impeachment threads and dumping them all into a great big thread merge dumpster?  I am all caught up with what the news of the day now, but I had to go to another forum to see all the different threads about the shiff show.  Are the staff of usmb trying to hide how bad lefties looked at the shiff show today by censoring the DOZENS of shiff show threads that should exist here into this huge thread merge dumpster?  Any info from the folks who are more familiar with this would be appreciated.   This is the only board I have found that doesn't have the MANY threads required to properly encompass the shiff show.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just the style of the moderation on this board.  The mods don't like many threads about one broad topic, even if the individual threads have a different angle on the broad topic.
Click to expand...

I'm probably the first poster who requested the impeachment hearings threads be merged, but it wasn't to hide anything.  It's confusing and frustrating to be talking about exactly the same thing in two or three different threads--you have to keep repeating yourself or you don't say something because you already said it--but in a different thread.  That kind of thing.

The mods didn't start merging them, though, til lunch time.  They were popping up like mushrooms after a storm.  There is no reason for a dozen threads on the same thing.  You got a point to make, make it.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

August West said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link to his "demand".
> 
> Watch this dodge...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only Trump, but the staff Trump told him to deal with
> 
> Read my Signature...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ASKED  to DO A FAVOR INSTEAD OF DEMANDING UKRAINE TO DO SOMETHING...OR ELSE....SEEMS WRONGWINGER SPELLED OUT THE ANSWER AND DIDN'T  EVEN KNOW IT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren`t getting the money if they refused to fire a corrupt prosecutor. It`s not really the same as asking for a bogus investigation of a political rival. The drive to oust the crooked prosecutor was an international effort. Got anything else?
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...a-error-bidens-ukraine-showdown-was-december/
Click to expand...


A former VP threatened US aid unless the investigator who was looking into the company his son was working for was fired is not the same? 

The idea that his son got this job, making 80K a month, with no experience in the industry, not even able to understand the language, is not suspicious?  

And now recently, we found that the company in question, tried to garner favor of the US State Department by dropping Hunter's name in an email, that's something that doesn't need to be looked into?  

We have 7.5 billion people on this planet, and out of those 7.5 billion, Hunter Biden was the most qualified for this highly paying job; a guy who was kicked out of the military, and went to rehab multiple times for his drug addiction problem?  

You're so correct.........nothing to see here folks.


----------



## edward37

RealDave said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let it happen. Let republicans take until November 1 to remind the other 70 percent of the American people who aren't "we'll do anything for Trump" suckers about how corrupt this president is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't corrupt stop lying. The only real corruption to emerge from this mess is the Biden's corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using foreign aid to extort for political gain is corruption.
Click to expand...

Only when the president is Democrat    No big deal if a repub is president What fn hypocrites repubs are


----------



## joaquinmiller

rightwinger said:


> Republicans are screaming that it is not a valid investigation because they don’t have access to the whistleblower
> 
> Meanwhile, Republicans block access to.....
> 
> Trump
> Pence
> Giuliani
> Pompeo



As well as:

Bolton
Mulvaney
Taylor's contemporaneous notes from the State Dept.


----------



## The Purge

joaquinmiller said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump had a constitutional duty to ask Zelensky about Hunter Biden!*
> 
> 
> The United States signed an anti-corruption treaty with Ukraine in 1998, meaning Bill Clinton's signature is on it. Joe Biden voted for it. Let's remember that according to Article VI, Clause 2 "all treaties...which shall be made, under the authority of the United States, shall be the supreme law of the land."
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at onenewsnow.com ...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's not authorized by that treaty to ask the president of Ukraine to investigate a political rival.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, but he is authorized to ask Ukraine to cooperate with US officials. Which he did, 4 times. You commies seem to have a very short memory on that fact.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, and the purpose for which he requested cooperation is corrupt.
Click to expand...

Yes, Biden was so corrupt that we now have evidence from documents leaked from Ukraine that him. The Hildebeast. Kerry and others were all involved in a huge money laundering scheme...look iit up shit for brains or more likely lying cock sucker!


----------



## edward37

Ray From Cleveland said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only Trump, but the staff Trump told him to deal with
> 
> Read my Signature...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ASKED  to DO A FAVOR INSTEAD OF DEMANDING UKRAINE TO DO SOMETHING...OR ELSE....SEEMS WRONGWINGER SPELLED OUT THE ANSWER AND DIDN'T  EVEN KNOW IT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren`t getting the money if they refused to fire a corrupt prosecutor. It`s not really the same as asking for a bogus investigation of a political rival. The drive to oust the crooked prosecutor was an international effort. Got anything else?
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...a-error-bidens-ukraine-showdown-was-december/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A former VP threatened US aid unless the investigator who was looking into the company his son was working for was fired is not the same?
> 
> The idea that his son got this job, making 80K a month, with no experience in the industry, not even able to understand the language, is not suspicious?
> 
> And now recently, we found that the company in question, tried to garner favor of the US State Department by dropping Hunter's name in an email, that's something that doesn't need to be looked into?
> 
> We have 7.5 billion people on this planet, and out of those 7.5 billion, Hunter Biden was the most qualified for this highly paying job; a guy who was kicked out of the military, and went to rehab multiple times for his drug addiction problem?
> 
> You're so correct.........nothing to see here folks.
Click to expand...

Twisting the facts  You are a good little republican


----------



## The Purge

Olde Europe said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would 72 hours make a difference how about 96 hours?
> 
> The President had been consulting with his national security leadership team to determine the best use of Ukraine security assistance funds to achieve US national security interests,” Office of Management and Budget staff wrote in an email to House Appropriations Committee staff aides. Agencies, OMB said, “must wait to obligate them until the policy review process is complete and the President had made a final determination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been spamming this board with the crap above six or seven times now, each and every time without a link - both violates forum rules.  So ashamed of your "source"?  That's not your usual habit.
> 
> Moreover, we by now know (we, understood to exclude the gatewaypundit crowd) that this cover story fell apart immediately after release.  There was no "policy review process".  Apparently, your handlers disrespect you so much, they didn't inform you on the updated talking points.
Click to expand...

Well you haven't the brains to look it up. Why would I help you...prove I'm  wrong!...you saying something is just another leftist lie!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

NotYourBody said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you admit that Schifferbrain's STAR WITNESSES didn't actually witness anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because Gym Jordan said they were STAR WITNESSES doesn't make it so.
> 
> Come on now, you know this. Gym is not a Democrat and doesn't determine their strategy.
> 
> The Democrats are BUILDING their case and will save the stars for later. These guys were probably the G league stars.
Click to expand...


So even though any criminal or congressional case always starts out with their star witnesses, the Democrats didn't do it this time?  You mean they are just warming up???


----------



## joaquinmiller

The Purge said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> That it wasn't legally late doesn't mean a Hold had not been placed on it.
> 
> edit oops
> 
> 
> 
> For the terminally stupid ABNORMALS...perhaps you need me to explain the English to you?
> 
> The President had been consulting with his national security leadership team to determine the best use of Ukraine security assistance funds to achieve US national security interests,” Office of Management and Budget staff wrote in an email to House Appropriations Committee staff aides. Agencies, OMB said, “must wait to obligate them until the policy review process is complete and the President had made a final determination.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The team that changes every couple of months. Just like the rest of the administration. Bravo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't.  It is career civil service manned! Not surprised you have no idea!
Click to expand...


The team led by an _Acting OMB Director_, because the actual, and _official, OMB Director is currently serving as the President's Chief of Staff_ - and is the person who placed the order to hold delivery of the funds.  That OMB?  And you think the decision-makers there are career civil service?

What else have they pissed in your ear that beggars belief?


----------



## The Purge

But there is another explanation for the temporary suspension of aid. At the time, Ukraine was transitioning to a new, democratically-elected government and a review of the aid would have been justified under such circumstances. Trump has repeatedly said U.S. allies need to spend more on their own defense.


----------



## The Purge

joaquinmiller said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> That it wasn't legally late doesn't mean a Hold had not been placed on it.
> 
> edit oops
> 
> 
> 
> For the terminally stupid ABNORMALS...perhaps you need me to explain the English to you?
> 
> The President had been consulting with his national security leadership team to determine the best use of Ukraine security assistance funds to achieve US national security interests,” Office of Management and Budget staff wrote in an email to House Appropriations Committee staff aides. Agencies, OMB said, “must wait to obligate them until the policy review process is complete and the President had made a final determination.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The team that changes every couple of months. Just like the rest of the administration. Bravo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't.  It is career civil service manned! Not surprised you have no idea!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The team led by an _Acting OMB Director_, because the actual, and _official, OMB Director is currently serving as the President's Chief of Staff_ - and is the person who placed the order to hold delivery of the funds.  That OMB?  And you think the decision-makers there are career civil service?
> 
> What else have they pissed in your ear that beggars belief?
Click to expand...

Show me where I said decision makers.....I can wait!


----------



## joaquinmiller

Ray From Cleveland said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you admit that Schifferbrain's STAR WITNESSES didn't actually witness anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because Gym Jordan said they were STAR WITNESSES doesn't make it so.
> 
> Come on now, you know this. Gym is not a Democrat and doesn't determine their strategy.
> 
> The Democrats are BUILDING their case and will save the stars for later. These guys were probably the G league stars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So even though any criminal or congressional case always starts out with their star witnesses, the Democrats didn't do it this time?  You mean they are just warming up???
Click to expand...


Cases do not always start with star witnesses.  Why do you say that?  It's not only a false claim, the reverse is often true - the star witness is withheld until the foundation is laid.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let it happen. Let republicans take until November 1 to remind the other 70 percent of the American people who aren't "we'll do anything for Trump" suckers about how corrupt this president is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't corrupt stop lying. The only real corruption to emerge from this mess is the Biden's corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using foreign aid to extort for political gain is corruption.
Click to expand...


Yes it is, now prove why Trump withheld money, and you'll have an honest case.  I know you think your leaders and MSM are mind readers, but believe it or not, our country does not have Thought Police yet like your favorite book.


----------



## Olde Europe

The Purge said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would 72 hours make a difference how about 96 hours?
> 
> The President had been consulting with his national security leadership team to determine the best use of Ukraine security assistance funds to achieve US national security interests,” Office of Management and Budget staff wrote in an email to House Appropriations Committee staff aides. Agencies, OMB said, “must wait to obligate them until the policy review process is complete and the President had made a final determination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been spamming this board with the crap above six or seven times now, each and every time without a link - both violates forum rules.  So ashamed of your "source"?  That's not your usual habit.
> 
> Moreover, we by now know (we, understood to exclude the gatewaypundit crowd) that this cover story fell apart immediately after release.  There was no "policy review process".  Apparently, your handlers disrespect you so much, they didn't inform you on the updated talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you haven't the brains to look it up. Why would I help you...prove I'm  wrong!...you saying something is just another leftist lie!
Click to expand...


You know, dummy, it's your stolen quote.  Under forum rules, you link to it or get reprimanded.

Did anyone ever know about that "policy review process" that never was, did anyone came forward asserting they participated in it?  No one ever announced the review was finished, no one ever published a result.

Yeah, but do run with that nothing burger, because it denotes you as the dumbest fart fouling up this place.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

RealDave said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link to his "demand".
> 
> Watch this dodge...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only Trump, but the staff Trump told him to deal with
> 
> Read my Signature...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Favor regarding 2016 or 2020? 2016 is OK but 2020 is not. Therein lies the intent. How do you prove it was for 2020? I ll wait patiently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you call that extortion, then what Biden did was worse, since what he did is what the commies are accusing Trump of doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Biden said was fully approved by Obama and both House and Congress. It was not to get them to spew BS so Clinton could win. Just so we know more facts here.
> *Discussion of mod actions edited, *
> 
> YEP, Above you can see. More weak USMB DOPer Mod editing of our factual posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link to this approval of Biden's extortion to get a prosecutor fired for investigating his son's company?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no extortion by Biden because of his son.
Click to expand...

Except there was. LOL


Not that I care btw as that is just par for the course for the rich and powerful.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

007 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only Trump, but the staff Trump told him to deal with
> 
> Read my Signature...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Favor regarding 2016 or 2020? 2016 is OK but 2020 is not. Therein lies the intent. How do you prove it was for 2020? I ll wait patiently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you call that extortion, then what Biden did was worse, since what he did is what the commies are accusing Trump of doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Biden said was fully approved by Obama and both House and Congress. It was not to get them to spew BS so Clinton could win. Just so we know more facts here.
> *Discussion of mod actions edited, *
> 
> YEP, Above you can see. More weak USMB DOPer Mod editing of our factual posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link to this approval of Biden's extortion to get a prosecutor fired for investigating his son's company?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no extortion by Biden because of his son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And of course, we ALL KNOW THERE WAS. How? BECAUSE THERE'S VIDEO OF IT.
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...

FakeStupidDave is embarrassing himself. Dave, watch the YouTube clip.


----------



## IM2

007 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only Trump, but the staff Trump told him to deal with
> 
> Read my Signature...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Favor regarding 2016 or 2020? 2016 is OK but 2020 is not. Therein lies the intent. How do you prove it was for 2020? I ll wait patiently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you call that extortion, then what Biden did was worse, since what he did is what the commies are accusing Trump of doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Biden said was fully approved by Obama and both House and Congress. It was not to get them to spew BS so Clinton could win. Just so we know more facts here.
> *Discussion of mod actions edited, *
> 
> YEP, Above you can see. More weak USMB DOPer Mod editing of our factual posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link to this approval of Biden's extortion to get a prosecutor fired for investigating his son's company?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no extortion by Biden because of his son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And of course, we ALL KNOW THERE WAS. How? BECAUSE THERE'S VIDEO OF IT.
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...


No there was not and there was no video of it either. And don't try posting the video of that speech
because we all know Biden was asking that a crooked prosecutor who refused to investigate corruption, to include Barisma, be fired.


----------



## The Purge

joaquinmiller said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> That it wasn't legally late doesn't mean a Hold had not been placed on it.
> 
> edit oops
> 
> 
> 
> For the terminally stupid ABNORMALS...perhaps you need me to explain the English to you?
> 
> The President had been consulting with his national security leadership team to determine the best use of Ukraine security assistance funds to achieve US national security interests,” Office of Management and Budget staff wrote in an email to House Appropriations Committee staff aides. Agencies, OMB said, “must wait to obligate them until the policy review process is complete and the President had made a final determination.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The team that changes every couple of months. Just like the rest of the administration. Bravo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't.  It is career civil service manned! Not surprised you have no idea!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The team led by an _Acting OMB Director_, because the actual, and _official, OMB Director is currently serving as the President's Chief of Staff_ - and is the person who placed the order to hold delivery of the funds.  That OMB?  And you think the decision-makers there are career civil service?
> 
> What else have they pissed in your ear that beggars belief?
Click to expand...


EXTORTION, AND BRIBERY.....BUT NOT A WORD FROM YOU ANTI-AMERICANS....

Yea. I'm  going to keep posting it to show The lefts hypocrisy!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

joaquinmiller said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you admit that Schifferbrain's STAR WITNESSES didn't actually witness anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because Gym Jordan said they were STAR WITNESSES doesn't make it so.
> 
> Come on now, you know this. Gym is not a Democrat and doesn't determine their strategy.
> 
> The Democrats are BUILDING their case and will save the stars for later. These guys were probably the G league stars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So even though any criminal or congressional case always starts out with their star witnesses, the Democrats didn't do it this time?  You mean they are just warming up???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cases do not always start with star witnesses.  Why do you say that?  It's not only a false claim, the reverse is often true - the star witness is withheld until the foundation is laid.
Click to expand...


No, it's a strategy.  If you can cast the most doubt in the minds of people that the subject is guilty, it taints their view of less important following witnesses.  

Watch if I'm not correct.  Their other witnesses will be weaker and more comical than these two clowns.  This is the best they have.


----------



## joaquinmiller

The Purge said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> That it wasn't legally late doesn't mean a Hold had not been placed on it.
> 
> edit oops
> 
> 
> 
> For the terminally stupid ABNORMALS...perhaps you need me to explain the English to you?
> 
> The President had been consulting with his national security leadership team to determine the best use of Ukraine security assistance funds to achieve US national security interests,” Office of Management and Budget staff wrote in an email to House Appropriations Committee staff aides. Agencies, OMB said, “must wait to obligate them until the policy review process is complete and the President had made a final determination.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The team that changes every couple of months. Just like the rest of the administration. Bravo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't.  It is career civil service manned! Not surprised you have no idea!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The team led by an _Acting OMB Director_, because the actual, and _official, OMB Director is currently serving as the President's Chief of Staff_ - and is the person who placed the order to hold delivery of the funds.  That OMB?  And you think the decision-makers there are career civil service?
> 
> What else have they pissed in your ear that beggars belief?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me where I said decision makers.....I can wait!
Click to expand...


Why?  You were to pretend - by saying "It is career civil service manned!" - that the decision was apolitical.  I said ' decision makers'.  You can re-bleat your shit if you want.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Ray From Cleveland said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you admit that Schifferbrain's STAR WITNESSES didn't actually witness anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because Gym Jordan said they were STAR WITNESSES doesn't make it so.
> 
> Come on now, you know this. Gym is not a Democrat and doesn't determine their strategy.
> 
> The Democrats are BUILDING their case and will save the stars for later. These guys were probably the G league stars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So even though any criminal or congressional case always starts out with their star witnesses, the Democrats didn't do it this time?  You mean they are just warming up???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cases do not always start with star witnesses.  Why do you say that?  It's not only a false claim, the reverse is often true - the star witness is withheld until the foundation is laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's a strategy.  If you can cast the most doubt in the minds of people that the subject is guilty, it taints their view of less important following witnesses.
> 
> Watch if I'm not correct.  Their other witnesses will be weaker and more comical than these two clowns.  This is the best they have.
Click to expand...


If you think those men were clowns, you're an idiot.


----------



## The Purge

Olde Europe said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would 72 hours make a difference how about 96 hours?
> 
> The President had been consulting with his national security leadership team to determine the best use of Ukraine security assistance funds to achieve US national security interests,” Office of Management and Budget staff wrote in an email to House Appropriations Committee staff aides. Agencies, OMB said, “must wait to obligate them until the policy review process is complete and the President had made a final determination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been spamming this board with the crap above six or seven times now, each and every time without a link - both violates forum rules.  So ashamed of your "source"?  That's not your usual habit.
> 
> Moreover, we by now know (we, understood to exclude the gatewaypundit crowd) that this cover story fell apart immediately after release.  There was no "policy review process".  Apparently, your handlers disrespect you so much, they didn't inform you on the updated talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you haven't the brains to look it up. Why would I help you...prove I'm  wrong!...you saying something is just another leftist lie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, dummy, it's your stolen quote.  Under forum rules, you link to it or get reprimanded.
> 
> Did anyone ever know about that "policy review process" that never was, did anyone came forward asserting they participated in it?  No one ever announced the review was finished, no one ever published a result.
> 
> Yeah, but do run with that nothing burger, because it denotes you as the dumbest fart fouling up this place.
Click to expand...

THIS is why we call you liars. Stupid mother fuckers and an enemy to America...

Procedure | Comprehensively Reviewing Existing Administrative Policies - UMN Policy
The purpose of a comprehensive review is to take an in depth look at existing administrative policies to: 1) determine if a policy is still needed or if it should be combined with another administrative policy; 2) determine whether the purpose and goal of the policy is still being met; 3) determine if changes are


----------



## The Purge

joaquinmiller said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you admit that Schifferbrain's STAR WITNESSES didn't actually witness anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because Gym Jordan said they were STAR WITNESSES doesn't make it so.
> 
> Come on now, you know this. Gym is not a Democrat and doesn't determine their strategy.
> 
> The Democrats are BUILDING their case and will save the stars for later. These guys were probably the G league stars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So even though any criminal or congressional case always starts out with their star witnesses, the Democrats didn't do it this time?  You mean they are just warming up???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cases do not always start with star witnesses.  Why do you say that?  It's not only a false claim, the reverse is often true - the star witness is withheld until the foundation is laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's a strategy.  If you can cast the most doubt in the minds of people that the subject is guilty, it taints their view of less important following witnesses.
> 
> Watch if I'm not correct.  Their other witnesses will be weaker and more comical than these two clowns.  This is the best they have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think those men were clowns, you're an idiot.
Click to expand...

And you are a lying piece of shit and harmful to America!!!


----------



## Hutch Starskey

mudwhistle said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> Sworn, first hand testimony, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> Pure opinion, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still sworn testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearsay is not first hand testimony.
Click to expand...


The conversation was about Vindman's testimony. Vindman was on the call, dope.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

James Madison would have been kicking Shifty's teeth out of his mouth if he were alive.

This whole thing is one of the dumbest GD things I ever saw in politics...BUT....This 3 years was necessary to expose how evil and pathetic these creatures are and WHAT THEY REALLY want to do..

My advice to you folks. Invest in any company that gets a good portion of revenue on popcorn sales. Get in now before the Horowitz Report comes out.

I can't wait for those Dems to question Horowitz.....Lol


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

The Purge said:


> But there is another explanation for the temporary suspension of aid. At the time, Ukraine was transitioning to a new, democratically-elected government and a review of the aid would have been justified under such circumstances. Trump has repeatedly said U.S. allies need to spend more on their own defense.



Out of all the logical reasons Trump withheld the money, the puppet masters planted in their head that the only real reason was for political expediency.  So now they're going to run with it like Kavanaugh was a rapist.  Democrats don't think for themselves.  They possess no logical skills.


----------



## The Purge

joaquinmiller said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the terminally stupid ABNORMALS...perhaps you need me to explain the English to you?
> 
> The President had been consulting with his national security leadership team to determine the best use of Ukraine security assistance funds to achieve US national security interests,” Office of Management and Budget staff wrote in an email to House Appropriations Committee staff aides. Agencies, OMB said, “must wait to obligate them until the policy review process is complete and the President had made a final determination.”
> 
> 
> 
> The team that changes every couple of months. Just like the rest of the administration. Bravo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't.  It is career civil service manned! Not surprised you have no idea!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The team led by an _Acting OMB Director_, because the actual, and _official, OMB Director is currently serving as the President's Chief of Staff_ - and is the person who placed the order to hold delivery of the funds.  That OMB?  And you think the decision-makers there are career civil service?
> 
> What else have they pissed in your ear that beggars belief?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me where I said decision makers.....I can wait!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  You were to pretend - by saying "It is career civil service manned!" - that the decision was apolitical.  I said ' decision makers'.  You can re-bleat your shit if you want.
Click to expand...

And it is. Do you think a new CIA director replaces all that do the work under him....you are so fucked up  you do!!!!!


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Cellblock2429 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> Sworn, first hand testimony, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> Pure opinion, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still sworn testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ From Fox: ... impeachment inquiry against President Trump wrapped up with no major revelations -- but also highlighted weaknesses in Democrats' key witnesses, who relied primarily on second-hand information and never once interacted with the president.
Click to expand...


Again. My conversation was regarding Vindman's testimony. Vindman was on the call, dope.


----------



## The Purge

Hutch Starskey said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pure opinion, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still sworn testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearsay is not first hand testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The conversation was about Vindman's testimony. Vindman was on the call, dope.
Click to expand...

Show us where he was on the call...he tried to edit the transcript with no authority to do so! He should be court marshalled and thrown in prison for simply disobeying ordets!


----------



## Hutch Starskey

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we know a frame job when we see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know a frame job when we see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. With testimony from Trump's  own appointees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who heard it 2nd and 3rd hand...
Click to expand...


Who saw the results of it first hand trough their real time interactions with members of the ukranian govt, dope.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

joaquinmiller said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you admit that Schifferbrain's STAR WITNESSES didn't actually witness anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because Gym Jordan said they were STAR WITNESSES doesn't make it so.
> 
> Come on now, you know this. Gym is not a Democrat and doesn't determine their strategy.
> 
> The Democrats are BUILDING their case and will save the stars for later. These guys were probably the G league stars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So even though any criminal or congressional case always starts out with their star witnesses, the Democrats didn't do it this time?  You mean they are just warming up???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cases do not always start with star witnesses.  Why do you say that?  It's not only a false claim, the reverse is often true - the star witness is withheld until the foundation is laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's a strategy.  If you can cast the most doubt in the minds of people that the subject is guilty, it taints their view of less important following witnesses.
> 
> Watch if I'm not correct.  Their other witnesses will be weaker and more comical than these two clowns.  This is the best they have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think those men were clowns, you're an idiot.
Click to expand...


Oh please....when Jordan got done with Taylor, he had the look on his face like he just got busted with somebody else's wife.  He looked more confused than a baby at a topless bar.


----------



## IM2

Ray From Cleveland said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only Trump, but the staff Trump told him to deal with
> 
> Read my Signature...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ASKED  to DO A FAVOR INSTEAD OF DEMANDING UKRAINE TO DO SOMETHING...OR ELSE....SEEMS WRONGWINGER SPELLED OUT THE ANSWER AND DIDN'T  EVEN KNOW IT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren`t getting the money if they refused to fire a corrupt prosecutor. It`s not really the same as asking for a bogus investigation of a political rival. The drive to oust the crooked prosecutor was an international effort. Got anything else?
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...a-error-bidens-ukraine-showdown-was-december/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A former VP threatened US aid unless the investigator who was looking into the company his son was working for was fired is not the same?
> 
> The idea that his son got this job, making 80K a month, with no experience in the industry, not even able to understand the language, is not suspicious?
> 
> And now recently, we found that the company in question, tried to garner favor of the US State Department by dropping Hunter's name in an email, that's something that doesn't need to be looked into?
> 
> We have 7.5 billion people on this planet, and out of those 7.5 billion, Hunter Biden was the most qualified for this highly paying job; a guy who was kicked out of the military, and went to rehab multiple times for his drug addiction problem?
> 
> You're so correct.........nothing to see here folks.
Click to expand...


All of this is bullshit. I believe Biden had run a bank before he was put on this board. He was on the board of Amtrak. He worked in the US Dept. of Commerce. He was qualified to serve on this board, so let's just throw this argument back in the trash can.

Hunter Biden - Wikipedia


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Ame®icano said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today's media hack echo chamber blabbering point....
> 
> View attachment 289635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Quigley (D): "Hearsay can be much better evidence than direct, and it's certainly valid in this instance."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So.....you're calling for the "first hand" witnesses like Bolton, Mulvaney, Pompeo, etc to testify then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sooo... You agree with Quigley's statement?
> 
> And, what what you said has to do with quote I posted?
Click to expand...


I do agree. You obviously don't though. So I asked you if that means you must support the need for more " first hand" testimony then.
Do you?
It's not a difficult concept.


----------



## IM2

Ray From Cleveland said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because Gym Jordan said they were STAR WITNESSES doesn't make it so.
> 
> Come on now, you know this. Gym is not a Democrat and doesn't determine their strategy.
> 
> The Democrats are BUILDING their case and will save the stars for later. These guys were probably the G league stars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So even though any criminal or congressional case always starts out with their star witnesses, the Democrats didn't do it this time?  You mean they are just warming up???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cases do not always start with star witnesses.  Why do you say that?  It's not only a false claim, the reverse is often true - the star witness is withheld until the foundation is laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's a strategy.  If you can cast the most doubt in the minds of people that the subject is guilty, it taints their view of less important following witnesses.
> 
> Watch if I'm not correct.  Their other witnesses will be weaker and more comical than these two clowns.  This is the best they have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think those men were clowns, you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please....when Jordan got done with Taylor, he had the look on his face like he just got busted with somebody else's wife.  He looked more confused than a baby at a topless bar.
Click to expand...

Taylor killed Jordan. Jordan is a joke.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Ame®icano said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump sent weapons. Obama sent blankets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are truly stupid if you believe that is somehow a viable defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that blankets are more viable defense than weapons?
Click to expand...




Ame®icano said:


> Are you saying that blankets are more viable defense than weapons?



No.
Not in any way, dope.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Persistence Of Memory said:


> James Madison would have been kicking Shifty's teeth out of his mouth if he were alive.
> 
> This whole thing is one of the dumbest GD things I ever saw in politics...BUT....This 3 years was necessary to expose how evil and pathetic these creatures are and WHAT THEY REALLY want to do..
> 
> My advice to you folks. Invest in any company that gets a good portion of revenue on popcorn sales. Get in now before the Horowitz Report comes out.
> 
> I can't wait for those Dems to question Horowitz.....Lol



I don't think Horowitz has to appear and I doubt they will try to call him.  He only provides the information to the AG, and it goes from there.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Ame®icano said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The president isn't the DOJ.
> Where's Barr in this equation, dope?
> 
> 
> 
> The President runs the DOJ, moron.  He's the AG's boss.  He's the boss of everyone in the DOJ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The president cannot prosecute anyone, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can tell his AG to prosecute them, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The evidence determines if there is to be a prosecution, dope. Not the president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> President provided all the evidence you needed... Transcript of the phone call.
Click to expand...


Well obviously not if all we have is "second hand" and "hearsay" evidence.


----------



## Ame®icano

Whats this Bozzo's opening statement.


Lie after lie, after lie.


----------



## The Original Tree

IM2 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Food for thought.  It is what our foreign policy is based on and Trump was trying to weaponized it against his domestic opposition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Kent testified that Trumps policies on Ukraine are much better than maobamas was. Go figure. Kent also said he warned Bidens staff about Hunter.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he?
> 
> *US-Russia Relations: Obama Signs Bill Giving Weapons To Ukraine, Allowing Economic Sanctions Against Russia*
> 
> President Barack Obama signed the Ukraine Freedom Support Act on Thursday, but does not have immediate plans to enact the restrictions it authorizes. The law allows the U.S. to impose economic sanctions on Russia and give Ukraine up to $350 million in military aid as it resists pro-Russia rebels. The House of Representatives and Senate passed the bill earlier this week.
> 
> US-Russia Relations: Obama Signs Bill Giving Weapons To Ukraine, Allowing Economic Sanctions Against Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet maobama NEVER provided Ukraine with lethal aid, did he?
> 
> Also you seem to have jumped right over the 4 links I provided proving Ukraine intentionally interfered with the 2016 election. Why are you being such a coward? Can't admit you're wrong? Or does it just not fit your commie propaganda? Come on commie, man up.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *He actually pulled some missiles out of THE UKRAINE, after he told PUTIN, "Wait until after the Election" WINK WINK, and then Putin took the Crimea.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since that conversation was in reference to a missile defense system that got built...
Click to expand...


*Yes, by The Trump Administration.

Eric Ciaramella told me you are a Russian Ass....err Asset.

Speaking of that, here is a quote from Eric during his secret underground bunker meetings with PUTIN..Err Schiff!!!




*


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

IM2 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So even though any criminal or congressional case always starts out with their star witnesses, the Democrats didn't do it this time?  You mean they are just warming up???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cases do not always start with star witnesses.  Why do you say that?  It's not only a false claim, the reverse is often true - the star witness is withheld until the foundation is laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's a strategy.  If you can cast the most doubt in the minds of people that the subject is guilty, it taints their view of less important following witnesses.
> 
> Watch if I'm not correct.  Their other witnesses will be weaker and more comical than these two clowns.  This is the best they have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think those men were clowns, you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please....when Jordan got done with Taylor, he had the look on his face like he just got busted with somebody else's wife.  He looked more confused than a baby at a topless bar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Taylor killed Jordan. Jordan is a joke.
Click to expand...


You are really off the deep edge if that's what you think, but you leftists have never lived in the real world.


----------



## Crepitus

longknife said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So let me get this straight:
> 
> You wasted $40 Millions Dollars of the Taxpayer's money trying to railroad the president on a false charge that you dreamed up and financed yourself in the form of The Dirty Dossier.
> 
> You launched another 20 Investigations costing the taxpayer an additional $100 Million Dollars so far.  Why bother which such farces?  Only Communist Countries with Totalitarian Dictators have been able to pull off framing innocent men.  You have tried to block The President's Constitutional Authority to issue Executive Orders, and secure our Borders, and Form Foreign and Domestic Policy which includes Immigration, and Trade.
> 
> In your first production called "I paid Putin for Russian Collusion and all I got was a lousy T-shirt,"  in that Clown Show (The Mueller Investigation,) there was Zero Due Process.  The President was not allowed to submit testimony, submit exculpatory evidence, cross examine any witnesses.  Mueller bent over backwards to ignore the origination of The Dirty Dossier that caused the Fake Russian Collusion Investigation, so he is not much of an Investigator, and furthermore is not an honest man since he Wiped Strozk and Page's Iphones to deceive the IG in to believing that their "COUP TEXTS" were irretrievably lost.
> 
> And Mueller's team was compromised with people involved in trying to not only cover up Clinton's Crimes, but they were seriously involved in a legitimate COUP attempt, had to be fired from Mueller's team, and are all under criminal investigation now.*
> 
> *And Mueller, despite a team of Leftist Hacks and an Obama administration and his holdover lackeys that was spying on The President, still could not name a single crime that The President had committed.  It was a monumental flop.  Nielsen was too embarrassed to post the ratings.
> 
> Fast forward past that failure.
> 
> You have again an identical situation, with again no DUE PROCESS, but even worse, Schiff is rejection all GOP witness requests, both in the Secret Scam Hearings, and not The Public Hearings.
> 
> I equate The Subpoena Cannon, with Operation Latitude, known by it's common name "The Insurance Policy"  All part of the same COUP, same as "Putin Hacked my Server" and "I've fallen on Impeachment and I can't get up."  Life Alert isn't going to answer your call.  They probably are 'Russian Assets says Hillary'  Isn't everyone these days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we find out more and more about how deep and ugly The Deep State is, with people like Kelly, Tillerson, Ciaramella, Vindman and others all trying to obstruct The President's Policies, simply because they disagree with them, America is seeing with their own eyes what The President meant by "The Swamp".
> 
> I'd watch these Swamp Proceedings if they were fair and Due Process were allowed and both parties were allowed to state their case and fight it out right in front of us, but Schiff and Pelosi do not want that.   They still want secret meetings, secret witnesses, and secret accusations that no one is permitted to challenge.  They also don't want to work on Border Security, Lowering Drug Prices, Health Care, Infrastructure, or sign an Anti-Lynching Bill sponsored by The President which The GOP has been trying to get passed for 160 years and has for some inexplicable reason been voted down every time by The Democrats, which is what they did between 1870 and 1964 when they opposed for nearly 100 years Civil Rights for African Americans.
> 
> There is No point in watching a rigged game when you know the score before the kickoff.  The Transcripts which Schiff was forced to release already are contradicting his planned leaks.  He is running the hearings like a scared rabbit, a nervous Nellie, and quite frankly they are going to be awful.  If you need a nap, feel free to tune in and listen to Schiff read you a fairy tale, but I am not going to watch that Schitt Show.
> 
> Despite a rigged game again, I predict more embarrassment for Soviet Schiff and his Comrades, only I am not going to bother giving any of my precious time to it.  Trump will be re-elected no matter how many times they try to frame the man.  Globalism and The Green New Scam and The Plan to Bankrupt America hit a Speed Bump.  By the time Trump is re-elected I hope that not only is he going to turn that speed bump in to a wall to protect America from Socialism, Graft, and Corruption, but he'll have to build a prison to incarcerate all the criminals from the Clinton and Obama Crime Familes that have been slowly outted these past three years.
> 
> I give the Schiff Show on a scale of 1-10, 10 Rotten Tomatoes.  Too bad we can't actually throw them at role' Bobble Head.*
> 
> 
> 
> You might have hit a record for.largest number of conspiracy theories in a single post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A conspiracy theory has no basis in fact.
> Every single item in the OP is not only factual but backed up by PROOF.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm sure that's what you were told.

It's not true.


----------



## playtime

OKTexas said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay is not admissible evidence, as Jordan made very clear with Sondland's correction that had 6 men and 4 conversations making a mockery of Taylor's "clear (3rd hand) understanding".
> 
> Ken Starr nailed the summary, not a hint of a crime was presented, let alone an impeachable crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sondland will be front & center to testify as a first person witness next week - on wednesday i believe; so there goes your little happy place thought bubble popping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and he will testify that Trump told him directly there was no quid pro quo.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


ummmm.... he changed his testimony.   d'oh!


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do take orders from the President.  That's what it means to report to him.  What do you believe it means?
> 
> We can all tell our bosses to fuck off if we don't care about getting fired.
> 
> 
> 
> You're deranged,  lying fucking moron....
> 
> https://www.law.ua.edu/lawreview/files/2018/12/1-Green-Roiphe-1-75.pdf
> 
> https://www.justice.gov/file/19191/download
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/right-turn/wp/2018/03/11/no-trump-cannot-do-whatever-he-wants-with-the-justice-department/?outputType=amp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From you first link:
> 
> The Department of Justice and the Special Prosecutor disagreed about whether the President, as head of the Executive Branch under Article II of the U.S. Constitution, could direct individual prosecutions if he so chose. *The Supreme Court in United States v. Nixon left the issue unresolved and has never revisited it.*
> 
> Your second link isn't even from this century and the third doesn't work.
> 
> But all this is, is more opinions and non-working links, good job commie, GOOD JOB!
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first link states:
> 
> The history and policy strongly suggest that, as a general matter, the Attorney General and subordinate prosecutors may not accept direction from the President but must make the ultimate decisions about how to conduct individual investigations and prosecutions, even at the risk of being fired for disobeying the President.​
> Which was proven to be true by Nixon who fired multiple people who refused to follow his orders.
> 
> Age of the second link is irrelevant.
> 
> And this fixes the link to the third link:
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/blog...hatever-he-wants-with-the-justice-department/​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, ya don't do what the boss says, your job may not be too secure. And your solution for the third link it to put it behind a pay wall, REALLY? BTW presidents have been directing the DOJ since Thomas Jefferson was president. Hell, Eric holder said he was maobamas wing man.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said presidents can't tell the DoJ what to do. I said the DoJ doesn't have to do what the president says.
Click to expand...



Concession noted.

.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

*  READ THIS AND YOU CAN SAVE SOME TIME..*
*Headlines for the next several weeks......*

*FOX NEWS *- "Pheh... this whole things is a clown car charade and Republicans are grilling witnesses into tears - it will all be over soon"

*CNN, MSNBC, ABC, CBS, NBC, HuffPost *- "WOW!!! - Trump is so screwed!!!... look at all of this stuff we think he might have done!!.... IMPEACHMENT ANY DAY...THIS IS IT!!!"


----------



## playtime

Nostra said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay is not admissible evidence, as Jordan made very clear with Sondland's correction that had 6 men and 4 conversations making a mockery of Taylor's "clear (3rd hand) understanding".
> 
> Ken Starr nailed the summary, not a hint of a crime was presented, let alone an impeachable crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sondland will be front & center to testify as a first person witness next week - on wednesday i believe; so there goes your little happy place thought bubble popping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's ok, all Sondland can testify to is a "thought crime" since no crime was committed, let alone an impeachable crime.
> Ukraine got the money and didn't investigate the Bidens, QED, no crime, period, full stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
Click to expand...


well, since the story got out - it didn't happen.  an attempted robbery doesn't go unpunished, now does it?

silly you.


----------



## playtime

rightwinger said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay is not admissible evidence, as Jordan made very clear with Sondland's correction that had 6 men and 4 conversations making a mockery of Taylor's "clear (3rd hand) understanding".
> 
> Ken Starr nailed the summary, not a hint of a crime was presented, let alone an impeachable crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sondland will be front & center to testify as a first person witness next week - on wednesday i believe; so there goes your little happy place thought bubble popping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's ok, all Sondland can testify to is a "thought crime" since no crime was committed, let alone an impeachable crime.
> Ukraine got the money and didn't investigate the Bidens, QED, no crime, period, full stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even Republicans are conceding quid pro quo
Click to expand...


& they are trying to spin that it was no big deal.  they are failing.


----------



## Kondor3

Republicans made an extremely poor showing on the first day of public hearings.

It's what happens when your case is weak and all you can do is distract, defame, discredit and distort, rather than deal with substance.

It's what happens when you have no choice but to try to defend the indefensible, hoping that your lipstick on the pig will somehow be enough.

An amoral, arrogant, ignorant, unstable, irresponsible, knee-jerk-reaction autocrat-wannabe is not exactly an ideal anchor for one's party.

But that's what the Republicans have allowed to happen to them.


----------



## Faun

Weatherman2020 said:


> Trump just deleted 30,000 emails.
> 
> How’s it feel, Leftards?


Get over it.


----------



## Astrostar

mascale said:


> The Law Enforcement Assistance and Cooperation Treaty with Ukraine specifies that the designated officials of the two nations are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Minister of Justice, (3.1.d.).  The treaty binds those two offices--and so the usual rules in both nations, regarding those offices:  In the Treaty.  So from the New York Times, about the phone--Barbarous Anti-American sentiment is apparently what the White House has documented.
> 
> "A Justice Department official said that Mr. Barr had no knowledge of the call until the director of national intelligence and the intelligence community’s inspector general sent the department the whistle-blower’s criminal referral late last month, and that Mr. Trump has not spoken with the attorney general “about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son.”
> 
> Political interference is not considered cause, stated in the Treaty provisions.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/106/cdoc/tdoc16/CDOC-106tdoc16.pdf
> 
> Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hatter waving takes on a new appearance.  "Banzai! Surprise!" Attack on the USA apparently is supported--or on Ukraine, or Crimea!)


The testimony yesterday of witnesses and patriots Ambassadors Taylor and Kent is that they disclosed a lunch time cell phone conversation between Trump and Ambassador Sondland where it is very obvious that Trump is more interested in investigation the Bidens then he is in rendering aid to Ukraine.  This is not only devastating to Trump but also to Sondland, since he failed to disclose this conversation with Trump at his closed door hearing.  Sondland is to testify next week.  IT WILL BE FASCINATING TO SEE THE STEPS TRUMP & CO WILL TAKE TO KEEP HIM FROM TESTIFYING.

And, most importantly, this will serve as notice to other Trump sycophants that when questioned by the Democrats, if they avoid disclosing everything they know about Trump's crimes, retribution awaits them.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

IM2 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> 
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ASKED  to DO A FAVOR INSTEAD OF DEMANDING UKRAINE TO DO SOMETHING...OR ELSE....SEEMS WRONGWINGER SPELLED OUT THE ANSWER AND DIDN'T  EVEN KNOW IT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren`t getting the money if they refused to fire a corrupt prosecutor. It`s not really the same as asking for a bogus investigation of a political rival. The drive to oust the crooked prosecutor was an international effort. Got anything else?
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...a-error-bidens-ukraine-showdown-was-december/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A former VP threatened US aid unless the investigator who was looking into the company his son was working for was fired is not the same?
> 
> The idea that his son got this job, making 80K a month, with no experience in the industry, not even able to understand the language, is not suspicious?
> 
> And now recently, we found that the company in question, tried to garner favor of the US State Department by dropping Hunter's name in an email, that's something that doesn't need to be looked into?
> 
> We have 7.5 billion people on this planet, and out of those 7.5 billion, Hunter Biden was the most qualified for this highly paying job; a guy who was kicked out of the military, and went to rehab multiple times for his drug addiction problem?
> 
> You're so correct.........nothing to see here folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of this is bullshit. I believe Biden had run a bank before he was put on this board. He was on the board of Amtrak. He worked in the US Dept. of Commerce. He was qualified to serve on this board, so let's just throw this argument back in the trash can.
> 
> Hunter Biden - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Well please show me this energy experience he had.  You do know that Burisma is an energy company.....correct? Are you going to tell me that in the entire world, dope head was the best they could do for the millions of dollars they paid him?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Hutch Starskey said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> 
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we know a frame job when we see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know a frame job when we see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. With testimony from Trump's  own appointees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who heard it 2nd and 3rd hand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who saw the results of it first hand trough their real time interactions with members of the ukranian govt, dope.
Click to expand...


Saw what? Dope? Would you say that to my face? No. Keep it civil, prancing Nancy boy.


----------



## playtime

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay is not admissible evidence, as Jordan made very clear with Sondland's correction that had 6 men and 4 conversations making a mockery of Taylor's "clear (3rd hand) understanding".
> 
> Ken Starr nailed the summary, not a hint of a crime was presented, let alone an impeachable crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sondland will be front & center to testify as a first person witness next week - on wednesday i believe; so there goes your little happy place thought bubble popping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's ok, all Sondland can testify to is a "thought crime" since no crime was committed, let alone an impeachable crime.
> Ukraine got the money and didn't investigate the Bidens, QED, no crime, period, full stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
Click to expand...


ray ray ray.... articles of impeachment do not hafta follow traditional criminal law.  doucherwitz is grabbing at straws.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Again, unless intent can be proven there can be no impeachment. This is a waste of a thread.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> James Madison would have been kicking Shifty's teeth out of his mouth if he were alive.
> 
> This whole thing is one of the dumbest GD things I ever saw in politics...BUT....This 3 years was necessary to expose how evil and pathetic these creatures are and WHAT THEY REALLY want to do..
> 
> My advice to you folks. Invest in any company that gets a good portion of revenue on popcorn sales. Get in now before the Horowitz Report comes out.
> 
> I can't wait for those Dems to question Horowitz.....Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Horowitz has to appear and I doubt they will try to call him.  He only provides the information to the AG, and it goes from there.
Click to expand...

The Senate will call him in. I'm not talking about these clowns yesterday. Half of them sit to pizz.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Fake Whistle Blower Eric Ciaramella will appear before The House Judiciary Committee this Friday.




Oh, he isn't going to testify, he is going to give Adam Schiff what he needs:  Hairy Man Bunghole Love.

Not that there isn't anything wrong with that.*


----------



## playtime

WEATHER53 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> sondland will be front & center to testify as a first person witness next week - on wednesday i believe; so there goes your little happy place thought bubble popping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok, all Sondland can testify to is a "thought crime" since no crime was committed, let alone an impeachable crime.
> Ukraine got the money and didn't investigate the Bidens, QED, no crime, period, full stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even Republicans are conceding quid pro quo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False and fake
Click to expand...


mulvaney was the first during that presser.  guess you missed the most important one, 'eh?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

The Purge said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still sworn testimony, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearsay is not first hand testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The conversation was about Vindman's testimony. Vindman was on the call, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us where he was on the call...he tried to edit the transcript with no authority to do so! He should be court marshalled and thrown in prison for simply disobeying ordets!
Click to expand...




The Purge said:


> Show us where he was on the call...he tried to edit the transcript with no authority to do so! He should be court marshalled and thrown in prison for simply disobeying ordets!



You honestly don't know this? 
I guess that shouldn't surpise me.
Read it here, dope.
READ: Testimony Of Alexander Vindman, The White House's Ukraine Specialist


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

playtime said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay is not admissible evidence, as Jordan made very clear with Sondland's correction that had 6 men and 4 conversations making a mockery of Taylor's "clear (3rd hand) understanding".
> 
> Ken Starr nailed the summary, not a hint of a crime was presented, let alone an impeachable crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sondland will be front & center to testify as a first person witness next week - on wednesday i believe; so there goes your little happy place thought bubble popping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's ok, all Sondland can testify to is a "thought crime" since no crime was committed, let alone an impeachable crime.
> Ukraine got the money and didn't investigate the Bidens, QED, no crime, period, full stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, since the story got out - it didn't happen.  an attempted robbery doesn't go unpunished, now does it?
> 
> silly you.
Click to expand...


Bad comparison.  It's more like somebody told the cops you were going to rob a store, but you never did, so they arrest you and put you in prison anyway.  

Trump withheld funds from Ukraine, just like Hussein did, and other Presidents before them.  Until you can prove the reason why, this impeachment is based on assumptions and not fact.  Nowhere in the phone call in question did Trump ever say that US aid would only be provided if Zelensky started an investigation.......nowhere.


----------



## playtime

WEATHER53 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok, all Sondland can testify to is a "thought crime" since no crime was committed, let alone an impeachable crime.
> Ukraine got the money and didn't investigate the Bidens, QED, no crime, period, full stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we know a frame job when we see it.
Click to expand...


you mean we know a cover up when we see it.  why won't donny release the real transcript that's hiding in the vault?   why won't donny release any docs that could clear this all up?  why won't the state dept, at the di-rection of pompeo release all notes from the witness' if that could get his boss 'exonerated'?

ya.............  we know why.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know a frame job when we see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know a frame job when we see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. With testimony from Trump's  own appointees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who heard it 2nd and 3rd hand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who saw the results of it first hand trough their real time interactions with members of the ukranian govt, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saw what? Dope? Would you say that to my face? No. Keep it civil, prancing Nancy boy.
Click to expand...


I would indeed.
Now speak to the substance of my post, dope.

If you're  not too upset from my affront that is, pussy.


----------



## bripat9643

Lakhota said:


> Someone likely has a recording of the phone call Sondland made to Trump on an unsecured phone from the Ukraine restaurant - either by U.S. intelligence and/or foreigners.  That should make Trump very nervous.


That person would probably be fired and destroy his career if he revealed he had such a recording, so you're never going to hear it.


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> 
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we know a frame job when we see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean we know a cover up when we see it.  why won't donny release the real transcript that's hiding in the vault?   why won't donny release any docs that could clear this all up?  why won't the state dept, at the di-rection of pompeo release all notes from the witness' if that could get his boss 'exonerated'?
> 
> ya.............  we know why.
Click to expand...

It's already clear.  Dims can't win the election, so they smeared Trump and are using that to impeach him.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

playtime said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> sondland will be front & center to testify as a first person witness next week - on wednesday i believe; so there goes your little happy place thought bubble popping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok, all Sondland can testify to is a "thought crime" since no crime was committed, let alone an impeachable crime.
> Ukraine got the money and didn't investigate the Bidens, QED, no crime, period, full stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ray ray ray.... articles of impeachment do not hafta follow traditional criminal law.  doucherwitz is grabbing at straws.
Click to expand...


What's wrong with you?  Impeachment is a process against the President for committing high CRIMES and misdemeanors.  Or are you telling me that Democrats don't need any reason to impeach a President?  When did we become the former Soviet Union?


----------



## rightwinger

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Again, unless intent can be proven there can be no impeachment. This is a waste of a thread.


Intent seems obvious
Actions show intent


----------



## bripat9643

jbander said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gutless Dem clowns do something about it DO IT impeach Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> The house will impeach the ass hole no doubt and the senate even if they found scum bag guilty of raping a 13 year old and then telling her that if she told on him he would kill her. No matter what they found they will keep this pile of shit. And that will be the best day for decades for Dems. knock a few votes off of these politicians that support scum bag  during their election and more then a few points off of scum bags next election and that will bring the senate back to the dems and the last president you ever will see from the hate group they call a party Will be walking out the front door of the white house and three states will be lined up on the steps with charges that will keep scum bag in court or in jail for the rest of the ass holes life.  Total control by the democrats, and I want them at this point to make sure that the hate party is destroyed, every possible legal action with total control of the government. The real conservatives who care about all the people and don't base there every action on hatred, cruelty and general ugliness will be able to put together a a conservative party but the word Republican won't be used because it will be to poisoned by that time, These people and these supporters of these traitor who spit on our flag and piss on our constitution have to go.  They simply are this countries biggest enemy.  There is nothing that the hate party can do to wash the piss stain off of themselves . They are for every marked as ugly.
Click to expand...

Is that you're way of admitting that Dims have no evidence of any crimes Trump committed?


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you call that extortion, then what Biden did was worse, since what he did is what the commies are accusing Trump of doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Biden said was fully approved by Obama and both House and Congress. It was not to get them to spew BS so Clinton could win. Just so we know more facts here.
> *Discussion of mod actions edited*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  When did Obama approve it?  When did both houses of Congress approve it?
Click to expand...


it was a joint effort between the US & other nations.  biden, along with other american officials were our point men &  did not go rogue on this. 

What really happened when Biden forced out Ukraine's top prosecutor


----------



## Weatherman2020

Faun said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump just deleted 30,000 emails.
> 
> How’s it feel, Leftards?
> 
> 
> 
> Get over it.
Click to expand...

Just 5 more years. 

Get over it.


----------



## rightwinger

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok, all Sondland can testify to is a "thought crime" since no crime was committed, let alone an impeachable crime.
> Ukraine got the money and didn't investigate the Bidens, QED, no crime, period, full stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ray ray ray.... articles of impeachment do not hafta follow traditional criminal law.  doucherwitz is grabbing at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with you?  Impeachment is a process against the President for committing high CRIMES and misdemeanors.  Or are you telling me that Democrats don't need any reason to impeach a President?  When did we become the former Soviet Union?
Click to expand...

High crimes like Blow Jobs?


----------



## Meister

rightwinger said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> 
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ray ray ray.... articles of impeachment do not hafta follow traditional criminal law.  doucherwitz is grabbing at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with you?  Impeachment is a process against the President for committing high CRIMES and misdemeanors.  Or are you telling me that Democrats don't need any reason to impeach a President?  When did we become the former Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> High crimes like Blow Jobs?[/QUOTE
Click to expand...

Like lying under oath to congress


----------



## Cellblock2429

IM2 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> 
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ASKED  to DO A FAVOR INSTEAD OF DEMANDING UKRAINE TO DO SOMETHING...OR ELSE....SEEMS WRONGWINGER SPELLED OUT THE ANSWER AND DIDN'T  EVEN KNOW IT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren`t getting the money if they refused to fire a corrupt prosecutor. It`s not really the same as asking for a bogus investigation of a political rival. The drive to oust the crooked prosecutor was an international effort. Got anything else?
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...a-error-bidens-ukraine-showdown-was-december/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A former VP threatened US aid unless the investigator who was looking into the company his son was working for was fired is not the same?
> 
> The idea that his son got this job, making 80K a month, with no experience in the industry, not even able to understand the language, is not suspicious?
> 
> And now recently, we found that the company in question, tried to garner favor of the US State Department by dropping Hunter's name in an email, that's something that doesn't need to be looked into?
> 
> We have 7.5 billion people on this planet, and out of those 7.5 billion, Hunter Biden was the most qualified for this highly paying job; a guy who was kicked out of the military, and went to rehab multiple times for his drug addiction problem?
> 
> You're so correct.........nothing to see here folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of this is bullshit. I believe Biden had run a bank before he was put on this board. He was on the board of Amtrak. He worked in the US Dept. of Commerce. He was qualified to serve on this board, so let's just throw this argument back in the trash can.
> 
> Hunter Biden - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

/——/ You know he never set foot in the Ukraine, do you? He doesn’t speak the language or have any experience in the gas industry. His qualification was his last name - son of US VP


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps demands of Zelensky show intent
> 
> 
> 
> Link to his "demand".
> 
> Watch this dodge...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only Trump, but the staff Trump told him to deal with
> 
> Read my Signature...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Favor regarding 2016 or 2020? 2016 is OK but 2020 is not. Therein lies the intent. How do you prove it was for 2020? I ll wait patiently.
Click to expand...


because biden is the top candidate that polls are showing who could beat donny.   that video that every dumbfuck here is trying to peddle as the  smoking gun that 'proves' biden was committing a crime....  back in 2018... when donny was a year into his term... but nothingg came of it until after biden got into the race & the polls are favorable.


----------



## Faun

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let it happen. Let republicans take until November 1 to remind the other 70 percent of the American people who aren't "we'll do anything for Trump" suckers about how corrupt this president is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't corrupt stop lying. The only real corruption to emerge from this mess is the Biden's corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using foreign aid to extort for political gain is corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is, now prove why Trump withheld money, and you'll have an honest case.  I know you think your leaders and MSM are mind readers, but believe it or not, our country does not have Thought Police yet like your favorite book.
Click to expand...

Mulvaney admitted he held it up.


----------



## OKTexas

Olde Europe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The usual response to the mention of Javelins should have been:
> 
> "The money for assistance has been appropriated.  The DoD certified that your country made the required progress, particularly with respect to fighting corruption, for the appropriated funds to be delivered.  That process meanders through the bowels of the U.S. bureaucracy, but there are no remaining obstacles to the release of the funds in the coming days."
> 
> Any answer other than that would raise alarm in Ukraine, and the ask for a favor doubly so.  With that, the extortion attempt is complete.  The subsequent ask for investigations of Crowdstrike and the Bidens amounts to soliciting a bribe in the form of a personal political benefit - that is, bribery.
> 
> That's the abuse of power right there.
Click to expand...



Nice fantasy, do you know what wasn't included in the US aid package? The sale of the Javelins.

.


----------



## Cellblock2429

rightwinger said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> 
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ray ray ray.... articles of impeachment do not hafta follow traditional criminal law.  doucherwitz is grabbing at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with you?  Impeachment is a process against the President for committing high CRIMES and misdemeanors.  Or are you telling me that Democrats don't need any reason to impeach a President?  When did we become the former Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> High crimes like Blow Jobs?
Click to expand...

/----/ High crimes like perjury and suborning purgery.


----------



## joaquinmiller

The Purge said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because Gym Jordan said they were STAR WITNESSES doesn't make it so.
> 
> Come on now, you know this. Gym is not a Democrat and doesn't determine their strategy.
> 
> The Democrats are BUILDING their case and will save the stars for later. These guys were probably the G league stars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So even though any criminal or congressional case always starts out with their star witnesses, the Democrats didn't do it this time?  You mean they are just warming up???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cases do not always start with star witnesses.  Why do you say that?  It's not only a false claim, the reverse is often true - the star witness is withheld until the foundation is laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's a strategy.  If you can cast the most doubt in the minds of people that the subject is guilty, it taints their view of less important following witnesses.
> 
> Watch if I'm not correct.  Their other witnesses will be weaker and more comical than these two clowns.  This is the best they have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think those men were clowns, you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are a lying piece of shit and harmful to America!!!
Click to expand...


Keep your pitiful little hissy fit to yourself.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Ray From Cleveland said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because Gym Jordan said they were STAR WITNESSES doesn't make it so.
> 
> Come on now, you know this. Gym is not a Democrat and doesn't determine their strategy.
> 
> The Democrats are BUILDING their case and will save the stars for later. These guys were probably the G league stars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So even though any criminal or congressional case always starts out with their star witnesses, the Democrats didn't do it this time?  You mean they are just warming up???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cases do not always start with star witnesses.  Why do you say that?  It's not only a false claim, the reverse is often true - the star witness is withheld until the foundation is laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's a strategy.  If you can cast the most doubt in the minds of people that the subject is guilty, it taints their view of less important following witnesses.
> 
> Watch if I'm not correct.  Their other witnesses will be weaker and more comical than these two clowns.  This is the best they have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think those men were clowns, you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please....when Jordan got done with Taylor, he had the look on his face like he just got busted with somebody else's wife.  He looked more confused than a baby at a topless bar.
Click to expand...

/----/ "Mr. Taylor testified to the House Intelligence Committee that he learned only recently of a July telephone call overheard by one of his aides in which the president was preoccupied with Ukraine’s willingness to say it would look into Mr. Biden and work by his son Hunter Biden for a Ukrainian energy firm. Immediately afterward, Mr. Taylor said, the aide had been informed that Mr. Trump cared more about “investigations of Biden” than he did about Ukraine. "

And two guys told two guys who told two guys...


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Kondor3 said:


> Republicans made an extremely poor showing on the first day of public hearings.
> 
> It's what happens when your case is weak and all you can do is distract, defame, discredit and distort, rather than deal with substance.
> 
> It's what happens when you have no choice but to try to defend the indefensible, hoping that your lipstick on the pig will somehow be enough.
> 
> An amoral, arrogant, ignorant, unstable, irresponsible, knee-jerk-reaction autocrat-wannabe is not exactly an ideal anchor for one's party.
> 
> But that's what the Republicans have allowed to happen to them.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do take orders from the President.  That's what it means to report to him.  What do you believe it means?
> 
> We can all tell our bosses to fuck off if we don't care about getting fired.
> 
> 
> 
> You're deranged,  lying fucking moron....
> 
> https://www.law.ua.edu/lawreview/files/2018/12/1-Green-Roiphe-1-75.pdf
> 
> https://www.justice.gov/file/19191/download
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/right-turn/wp/2018/03/11/no-trump-cannot-do-whatever-he-wants-with-the-justice-department/?outputType=amp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From you first link:
> 
> The Department of Justice and the Special Prosecutor disagreed about whether the President, as head of the Executive Branch under Article II of the U.S. Constitution, could direct individual prosecutions if he so chose. *The Supreme Court in United States v. Nixon left the issue unresolved and has never revisited it.*
> 
> Your second link isn't even from this century and the third doesn't work.
> 
> But all this is, is more opinions and non-working links, good job commie, GOOD JOB!
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first link states:
> 
> The history and policy strongly suggest that, as a general matter, the Attorney General and subordinate prosecutors may not accept direction from the President but must make the ultimate decisions about how to conduct individual investigations and prosecutions, even at the risk of being fired for disobeying the President.​
> Which was proven to be true by Nixon who fired multiple people who refused to follow his orders.
> 
> Age of the second link is irrelevant.
> 
> And this fixes the link to the third link:
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/blog...hatever-he-wants-with-the-justice-department/​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, ya don't do what the boss says, your job may not be too secure. And your solution for the third link it to put it behind a pay wall, REALLY? BTW presidents have been directing the DOJ since Thomas Jefferson was president. Hell, Eric holder said he was maobamas wing man.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said presidents can't tell the DoJ what to do. I said the DoJ doesn't have to do what the president says.
Click to expand...

So you believe the DOJ is a fourth branch of government?


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're deranged,  lying fucking moron....
> 
> https://www.law.ua.edu/lawreview/files/2018/12/1-Green-Roiphe-1-75.pdf
> 
> https://www.justice.gov/file/19191/download
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/right-turn/wp/2018/03/11/no-trump-cannot-do-whatever-he-wants-with-the-justice-department/?outputType=amp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From you first link:
> 
> The Department of Justice and the Special Prosecutor disagreed about whether the President, as head of the Executive Branch under Article II of the U.S. Constitution, could direct individual prosecutions if he so chose. *The Supreme Court in United States v. Nixon left the issue unresolved and has never revisited it.*
> 
> Your second link isn't even from this century and the third doesn't work.
> 
> But all this is, is more opinions and non-working links, good job commie, GOOD JOB!
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first link states:
> 
> The history and policy strongly suggest that, as a general matter, the Attorney General and subordinate prosecutors may not accept direction from the President but must make the ultimate decisions about how to conduct individual investigations and prosecutions, even at the risk of being fired for disobeying the President.​
> Which was proven to be true by Nixon who fired multiple people who refused to follow his orders.
> 
> Age of the second link is irrelevant.
> 
> And this fixes the link to the third link:
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/blog...hatever-he-wants-with-the-justice-department/​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, ya don't do what the boss says, your job may not be too secure. And your solution for the third link it to put it behind a pay wall, REALLY? BTW presidents have been directing the DOJ since Thomas Jefferson was president. Hell, Eric holder said he was maobamas wing man.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said presidents can't tell the DoJ what to do. I said the DoJ doesn't have to do what the president says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Concession noted.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You're fucking deranged.


----------



## joaquinmiller

IM2 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So even though any criminal or congressional case always starts out with their star witnesses, the Democrats didn't do it this time?  You mean they are just warming up???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cases do not always start with star witnesses.  Why do you say that?  It's not only a false claim, the reverse is often true - the star witness is withheld until the foundation is laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's a strategy.  If you can cast the most doubt in the minds of people that the subject is guilty, it taints their view of less important following witnesses.
> 
> Watch if I'm not correct.  Their other witnesses will be weaker and more comical than these two clowns.  This is the best they have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think those men were clowns, you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please....when Jordan got done with Taylor, he had the look on his face like he just got busted with somebody else's wife.  He looked more confused than a baby at a topless bar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Taylor killed Jordan. Jordan is a joke.
Click to expand...


Jordan's Gish Gallop was for the true believers.  It didn't matter to them what he said.


----------



## bripat9643

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still purely opinion......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> Sworn, first hand testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pure opinion, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still sworn testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
Click to expand...

Those "witnesses" wouldn't be allowed to go near a real court of law.  Their "testimony" is absolutely worthless in legal terms.  It's propaganda.


----------



## playtime

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> sondland will be front & center to testify as a first person witness next week - on wednesday i believe; so there goes your little happy place thought bubble popping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok, all Sondland can testify to is a "thought crime" since no crime was committed, let alone an impeachable crime.
> Ukraine got the money and didn't investigate the Bidens, QED, no crime, period, full stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, since the story got out - it didn't happen.  an attempted robbery doesn't go unpunished, now does it?
> 
> silly you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bad comparison.  It's more like somebody told the cops you were going to rob a store, but you never did, so they arrest you and put you in prison anyway.
> 
> Trump withheld funds from Ukraine, just like Hussein did, and other Presidents before them.  Until you can prove the reason why, this impeachment is based on assumptions and not fact.  Nowhere in the phone call in question did Trump ever say that US aid would only be provided if Zelensky started an investigation.......nowhere.
Click to expand...


that's because the transcript hasn't been released.  only the edited memorandum that is being peddled as THE transcript.  oh & sundland said there was a quid pro quo after he was caught perjuring himself.


----------



## rightwinger

Meister said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ray ray ray.... articles of impeachment do not hafta follow traditional criminal law.  doucherwitz is grabbing at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with you?  Impeachment is a process against the President for committing high CRIMES and misdemeanors.  Or are you telling me that Democrats don't need any reason to impeach a President?  When did we become the former Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> High crimes like Blow Jobs?[/QUOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like lying under oath to congress
Click to expand...


Did you get a blow job?
Nope
impeachable to conservatives

Withholding military aid unless personal favors are granted is business as usual


----------



## The Original Tree

Crepitus said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So let me get this straight:
> 
> You wasted $40 Millions Dollars of the Taxpayer's money trying to railroad the president on a false charge that you dreamed up and financed yourself in the form of The Dirty Dossier.
> 
> You launched another 20 Investigations costing the taxpayer an additional $100 Million Dollars so far.  Why bother which such farces?  Only Communist Countries with Totalitarian Dictators have been able to pull off framing innocent men.  You have tried to block The President's Constitutional Authority to issue Executive Orders, and secure our Borders, and Form Foreign and Domestic Policy which includes Immigration, and Trade.
> 
> In your first production called "I paid Putin for Russian Collusion and all I got was a lousy T-shirt,"  in that Clown Show (The Mueller Investigation,) there was Zero Due Process.  The President was not allowed to submit testimony, submit exculpatory evidence, cross examine any witnesses.  Mueller bent over backwards to ignore the origination of The Dirty Dossier that caused the Fake Russian Collusion Investigation, so he is not much of an Investigator, and furthermore is not an honest man since he Wiped Strozk and Page's Iphones to deceive the IG in to believing that their "COUP TEXTS" were irretrievably lost.
> 
> And Mueller's team was compromised with people involved in trying to not only cover up Clinton's Crimes, but they were seriously involved in a legitimate COUP attempt, had to be fired from Mueller's team, and are all under criminal investigation now.*
> 
> *And Mueller, despite a team of Leftist Hacks and an Obama administration and his holdover lackeys that was spying on The President, still could not name a single crime that The President had committed.  It was a monumental flop.  Nielsen was too embarrassed to post the ratings.
> 
> Fast forward past that failure.
> 
> You have again an identical situation, with again no DUE PROCESS, but even worse, Schiff is rejecting all GOP witness requests, both in the Secret Scam Hearings, and in The Public Hearings.
> 
> I equate The Subpoena Cannon, with Operation Latitude, known by it's common name "The Insurance Policy"  All part of the same COUP, same as "Putin Hacked my Server" and "I've fallen on Impeachment and I can't get up."  Life Alert isn't going to answer your call.  They probably are 'Russian Assets says Hillary'  Isn't everyone these days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we find out more and more about how deep and ugly The Deep State is, with people like Kelly, Tillerson, Ciaramella, Vindman and others all trying to obstruct The President's Policies, simply because they disagree with them, America is seeing with their own eyes what The President meant by "The Swamp".
> 
> I'd watch these Swamp Proceedings if they were fair and Due Process were allowed and both parties were allowed to state their case and fight it out right in front of us, but Schiff and Pelosi do not want that.   They still want secret meetings, secret witnesses, and secret accusations that no one is permitted to challenge.  They also don't want to work on Border Security, Lowering Drug Prices, Health Care, Infrastructure, or sign an Anti-Lynching Bill sponsored by The President which The GOP has been trying to get passed for 160 years and has for some inexplicable reason been voted down every time by The Democrats, which is what they did between 1870 and 1964 when they opposed for nearly 100 years Civil Rights for African Americans.
> 
> There is No point in watching a rigged game when you know the score before the kickoff.  The Transcripts which Schiff was forced to release already are contradicting his planned leaks.  He is running the hearings like a scared rabbit, a nervous Nellie, and quite frankly they are going to be awful.  If you need a nap, feel free to tune in and listen to Schiff read you a fairy tale, but I am not going to watch that Schitt Show.
> 
> Despite a rigged game again, I predict more embarrassment for Soviet Schiff and his Comrades, only I am not going to bother giving any of my precious time to it.  Trump will be re-elected no matter how many times they try to frame the man.  Globalism and The Green New Scam and The Plan to Bankrupt America hit a Speed Bump.  By the time Trump is re-elected I hope that not only is he going to turn that speed bump in to a wall to protect America from Socialism, Graft, and Corruption, but he'll have to build a prison to incarcerate all the criminals from the Clinton and Obama Crime Families that have been slowly outted these past three years.
> 
> I give the Schiff Show on a scale of 1-10, 10 Rotten Tomatoes.  Too bad we can't actually throw them at role' Bobble Head Queer.*
> 
> 
> 
> You might have hit a record for.largest number of conspiracy theories in a single post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A conspiracy theory has no basis in fact.
> Every single item in the OP is not only factual but backed up by PROOF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I'm sure that's what you were told.
> 
> It's not true.
Click to expand...

*Don't you have a date with Eric Ciarmella, your White House Spy who leaked classified calls between Mexico, Thailand, Australia and The United States?*


----------



## bripat9643

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DOJ prosecutes scum like Biden, moron, and Trump is their boss.
> 
> You have to be brain damaged not to understand such simple concepts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The president isn't the DOJ.
> Where's Barr in this equation, dope?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President runs the DOJ, moron.  He's the AG's boss.  He's the boss of everyone in the DOJ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The president cannot prosecute anyone, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can tell his AG to prosecute them, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The evidence determines if there is to be a prosecution, dope. Not the president.
Click to expand...

ROFL.  You're such a douche.


----------



## rightwinger

bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> Sworn, first hand testimony, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> Pure opinion, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still sworn testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those "witnesses" wouldn't be allowed to go near a real court of law.  Their "testimony" is absolutely worthless in legal terms.  It's propaganda.
Click to expand...


Thanks Perry Mason


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Hutch Starskey said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know a frame job when we see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know a frame job when we see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. With testimony from Trump's  own appointees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who heard it 2nd and 3rd hand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who saw the results of it first hand trough their real time interactions with members of the ukranian govt, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saw what? Dope? Would you say that to my face? No. Keep it civil, prancing Nancy boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would indeed.
> Now speak to the substance of my post, dope.
> 
> If you're  not too upset from my affront that is, pussy.
Click to expand...


LOL

You took the bait. Little keyboard warrior. Poke successful. Poor little prancing nancy boy, still upset over 2016.


----------



## jc456

mascale said:


> The readable treaty is in the link provided.  The catalog link is further provided.  No further proceedings in Kiev are noted other than the document referred by the President to the Senate--in the link provided.
> 
> Then there is Faun poster:  A clear failure at reading, research, or archival reporting
> 
> Then Doc7505 poster is in serious deficiency, if not so serious the legal problem coming soon to the Goon Squad in the White House.  The President is specifically not authorized in treaty to make the request in the phone call.  The US Attorney General and the Urkaine Minister of Justice are authorized--and between nations, recognizing law and procedure in each nation.
> 
> Seems like it is coming to an anniversary of the Red-Hatter-Banzai-Surprise-Attack-America:  Goon Squads showing their contempt of the Attorney General's office, of the United States.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hat Waving:  Looks like goons, acts like goons.. . . .(?)!)


you think you can take my vote?  come and take it fk head.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, unless intent can be proven there can be no impeachment. This is a waste of a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Intent seems obvious
> Actions show intent
Click to expand...


Intent to investigate 2016 or impact 2020? Prove the intent was to impact 2020. I'll wait patiently. Intent HAS NOT been proven. Debate me honestly on this don't give me a smiley emoji and run away like you usually do.


----------



## bripat9643

IM2 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched quite a bit of it and heard nothing but hearsay. Hearsay isn't even legal in a court of law.
> 
> All the Dems are doing is paving the way for a Trump win in 2020. What a pack of imbeciles.
> 
> Go Dems
> 
> 
> 
> Then you don't mind if Trump stops blocking witnesses and documents.
Click to expand...

When Schiff-for-Brains stops blocking witnesses and documents..


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok, all Sondland can testify to is a "thought crime" since no crime was committed, let alone an impeachable crime.
> Ukraine got the money and didn't investigate the Bidens, QED, no crime, period, full stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, since the story got out - it didn't happen.  an attempted robbery doesn't go unpunished, now does it?
> 
> silly you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bad comparison.  It's more like somebody told the cops you were going to rob a store, but you never did, so they arrest you and put you in prison anyway.
> 
> Trump withheld funds from Ukraine, just like Hussein did, and other Presidents before them.  Until you can prove the reason why, this impeachment is based on assumptions and not fact.  Nowhere in the phone call in question did Trump ever say that US aid would only be provided if Zelensky started an investigation.......nowhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's because the transcript hasn't been released.  only the edited memorandum that is being peddled as THE transcript.  oh & sundland said there was a quid pro quo after he was caught perjuring himself.
Click to expand...

you know that how?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link to his "demand".
> 
> Watch this dodge...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only Trump, but the staff Trump told him to deal with
> 
> Read my Signature...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Favor regarding 2016 or 2020? 2016 is OK but 2020 is not. Therein lies the intent. How do you prove it was for 2020? I ll wait patiently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because biden is the top candidate that polls are showing who could beat donny.   that video that every dumbfuck here is trying to peddle as the  smoking gun that 'proves' biden was committing a crime....  back in 2018... when donny was a year into his term... but nothingg came of it until after biden got into the race & the polls are favorable.
Click to expand...


You have to prove intent and that intent is to impact 2020 not to see what happened in 2016. Even during yesterday's hearings, they mentioned 2016 numerous times. Intent is very difficult to prove. As far as "dumbfuck", you're the dumbest person on this board and that is saying a lot with people like JoeB running around.


----------



## jc456

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, unless intent can be proven there can be no impeachment. This is a waste of a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Intent seems obvious
> Actions show intent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intent to investigate 2016 or impact 2020? Prove the intent was to impact 2020. I'll wait patiently. Intent HAS NOT been proven. Debate me honestly on this don't give me a smiley emoji and run away like you usually do.
Click to expand...

he's a throw and go.  It's what they all are.


----------



## jc456

joaquinmiller said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ukraine military aid bill states that aid would be sent no later than Sept.30, Trump sent the aid on Sept.11, and there was NO INVESTIGATION of Biden by Ukraine as was alleged to a reason for the impeachment!
> 
> This legal deadline was taken care of 20 days before the deadline of the bill for military aid
> 
> Source, Kevin McCullough radio AM970 THE ANSWER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct!  Trump released the aid within 48 hours of learning Congress had been informed of the whistleblower report.  Nothing says release the military aid like, 'oh fuck, they're on to us'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had 20 more days, LEGALLY, YOU DUMBFUCK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And he didn't waste any time once he knew Congress had been informed of the whistleblower.  The jig was up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> was it late?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't seen anyone claim that.  Have you?
Click to expand...

than what are you claiming?


----------



## OKTexas

Hutch Starskey said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It can't be helped you have clamped your hands over your eyes and ears and only parrot what your masters tell you to parrot.
> 
> You are a waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Extortion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close. So how long do you republicans plan on being disingenuous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Food for thought.  It is what our foreign policy is based on and Trump was trying to weaponized it against his domestic opposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Kent testified that Trumps policies on Ukraine are much better than maobamas was. Go figure. Kent also said he warned Bidens staff about Hunter.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which of course is completely irrelevant to the misconduct in question.
Click to expand...



Not true, if Kent had concerns about the Bidens it's perfectly understandable that the President might share those concerns. Burisma used Hunter to buy access to maobamas State Dept. State Dept emails are just now coming to light proving that.

.


----------



## bripat9643

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pure opinion, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still sworn testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearsay is not first hand testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The head Ambassador the Ukraines testimony is hardly based on hearsay. Apparently you don't mind if Trump stops blocking witnesses and documents if this is going to be your argument..
Click to expand...

It was all hearsay, moron, and sometimes it was 2nd and 3rd and 4th hand hearsay.


----------



## jc456

Polishprince said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I  agree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mark Meadows*‏Verified account @RepMarkMeadows 57m57 minutes ago
> 
> Brilliant job by my colleagues today on the Intel Committee. They clearly highlighted the gaping holes in the Democrats' argument and established the unreal levels of hearsay involved. No two ways about it: today was a MAJOR setback for the unfounded impeachment fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> The Repubs are only looking to bastardize the hearings. Nothing else. All they have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The hearings are already bastardized,  pathetic partisan show-trials.  Witnesses who know nothing, saw nothing, and no time for the President's attorneys to question them.
Click to expand...

dude, they are not witnesses.  They weren't on the call, therefore, they are not a witness to anything.  all they are are demofk parrots.


----------



## playtime

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok, all Sondland can testify to is a "thought crime" since no crime was committed, let alone an impeachable crime.
> Ukraine got the money and didn't investigate the Bidens, QED, no crime, period, full stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ray ray ray.... articles of impeachment do not hafta follow traditional criminal law.  doucherwitz is grabbing at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with you?  Impeachment is a process against the President for committing high CRIMES and misdemeanors.  Or are you telling me that Democrats don't need any reason to impeach a President?  When did we become the former Soviet Union?
Click to expand...


raymond, we all know you are one of them thar poorly educated fans of trump; but can't you for once try to show some dignity & research before you blurt?

 there are several interpretations what 'high crimes & misdemeanors' consists of.  i omitted  the one that you claim is the only one  because of  redundancy

*Presidential Impeachment: The Legal Standard and Procedure *


There are essentially four schools of thought concerning the meaning of these words, although there are innumerable subsets within those four categories.

*Congressional Interpretation*

The first general school of thought is that the standard enunciated by the Constitution is subject entirely to whatever interpretation Congress collectively wishes to make:

"What, then, is an impeachable offense? The only honest answer is that an impeachable offense is whatever a majority of the House of Representatives considers it to be at a given moment in history; conviction results from whatever offense or offenses two-thirds of the other body considers to be sufficiently serious to require removal of the accused from office..." Congressman Gerald Ford, 116 Cong. Rec. H.3113-3114 (April 15, 1970).

*Misdemeanor*

The third approach is that an indictable crime is not required to impeach and remove a President. The proponents of this view focus on the word "misdemeanor" which did not have a specific criminal connotation to it at the time the Constitution was ratified. This interpretation is somewhat belied by details of the debate the Framers had in arriving at the specific language to be used for the impeachment standard.

Initially the standard was to be "malpractice or neglect of duty." This was removed and replaced with "treason, bribery, or corruption." The word "corruption" was then eliminated. On the floor during debate the suggestion was made to add the term "maladministration." This was rejected as being too vague and the phrase "high crimes and misdemeanors" was adopted in its place. There are many legal scholars who believe this lesser standard is the correct one, however.

*Relating to the President's Official Duties*

The fourth view is that an indictable crime is not required, but that the impeachable act or acts done by the President must in some way relate to his official duties. The bad act may or may not be a crime but it would be more serious than simply "maladministration." This view is buttressed in part by an analysis of the entire phrase "high crimes or misdemeanors" which seems to be a term of art speaking to a political connection for the bad act or acts. In order to impeach it would not be necessary for the act to be a crime, but not all crimes would be impeachable offenses.

https://litigation.findlaw.com/legal-sy ... edure.html


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Jordan: You didn’t listen in on President Trump and Zelensky’s call?

Taylor: I did not.

Jordan: You’ve never talked with Chief of Staff Mulvaney?

Taylor: I never did.

Jordan: You’ve never met the president?

Taylor: That’s correct.

Jordan: You had three meetings again with Zelenksy and it didn’t come up … and President Zelensky never made an announcement. … and you’re their star witness.


----------



## jc456

QUOTE="IM2, post: 23482922, member: 53913"]





mudwhistle said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pure opinion, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still sworn testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearsay is not first hand testimony.
Click to expand...


The head Ambassador the Ukraines testimony is hardly based on hearsay. Apparently you don't mind if Trump stops blocking witnesses and documents if this is going to be your argument..[/QUOTE]
sure it's hearsay. Are you calling the PM a liar?

Taylor and Kent admitted, under oath,  they weren't on the call.  the inquiry was about the call.  Therefore, they aren't witnesses to anything except holding their own dicks as they pee.  learn the definition of witness.  you crack me up.  throw and go!!!!


----------



## bripat9643

joaquinmiller said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is disgusting that Trump committed a thoroughly corrupt act under the guise of hunting for corruption.
> 
> The man is sick in the head.
> 
> He could have been a hero for delivering missiles to Ukraine which Obama had refused to give them. Instead, he tried to use them for his own personal political gain, thus forever exposing his true motives which had nothing to do with saving Ukraine from Putin's attempts to reconstitute the Soviet Union.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were never intended to hear a corruption cover story.  If all had gone according to Trump/Giuliani wishes, one day Trump would have tweeted, 'Look, sleepy joe is under investigation by ukraine', as if it were all spontaneous.
Click to expand...

Why do you imagine the President has to have a press release about everything he's doing?  Have you heard any news about who Durham is investigating?


----------



## bripat9643

Hutch Starskey said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pure opinion, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still sworn testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearsay is not first hand testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The conversation was about Vindman's testimony. Vindman was on the call, dope.
Click to expand...

Vindman wasn't testifying, dope.


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> 
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ray ray ray.... articles of impeachment do not hafta follow traditional criminal law.  doucherwitz is grabbing at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with you?  Impeachment is a process against the President for committing high CRIMES and misdemeanors.  Or are you telling me that Democrats don't need any reason to impeach a President?  When did we become the former Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> raymond, we all know you are one of them thar poorly educated fans of trump; but can't you for once try to show some dignity & research before you blurt?
> 
> there are several interpretations what 'high crimes & misdemeanors' consists of.  i omitted  the one that you claim is the only one  because of  redundancy
> 
> *Presidential Impeachment: The Legal Standard and Procedure *
> 
> 
> There are essentially four schools of thought concerning the meaning of these words, although there are innumerable subsets within those four categories.
> 
> *Congressional Interpretation*
> 
> The first general school of thought is that the standard enunciated by the Constitution is subject entirely to whatever interpretation Congress collectively wishes to make:
> 
> "What, then, is an impeachable offense? The only honest answer is that an impeachable offense is whatever a majority of the House of Representatives considers it to be at a given moment in history; conviction results from whatever offense or offenses two-thirds of the other body considers to be sufficiently serious to require removal of the accused from office..." Congressman Gerald Ford, 116 Cong. Rec. H.3113-3114 (April 15, 1970).
> 
> *Misdemeanor*
> 
> The third approach is that an indictable crime is not required to impeach and remove a President. The proponents of this view focus on the word "misdemeanor" which did not have a specific criminal connotation to it at the time the Constitution was ratified. This interpretation is somewhat belied by details of the debate the Framers had in arriving at the specific language to be used for the impeachment standard.
> 
> Initially the standard was to be "malpractice or neglect of duty." This was removed and replaced with "treason, bribery, or corruption." The word "corruption" was then eliminated. On the floor during debate the suggestion was made to add the term "maladministration." This was rejected as being too vague and the phrase "high crimes and misdemeanors" was adopted in its place. There are many legal scholars who believe this lesser standard is the correct one, however.
> 
> *Relating to the President's Official Duties*
> 
> The fourth view is that an indictable crime is not required, but that the impeachable act or acts done by the President must in some way relate to his official duties. The bad act may or may not be a crime but it would be more serious than simply "maladministration." This view is buttressed in part by an analysis of the entire phrase "high crimes or misdemeanors" which seems to be a term of art speaking to a political connection for the bad act or acts. In order to impeach it would not be necessary for the act to be a crime, but not all crimes would be impeachable offenses.
> 
> https://litigation.findlaw.com/legal-sy ... edure.html
Click to expand...

name the high crime?


----------



## August West

Ray From Cleveland said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only Trump, but the staff Trump told him to deal with
> 
> Read my Signature...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ASKED  to DO A FAVOR INSTEAD OF DEMANDING UKRAINE TO DO SOMETHING...OR ELSE....SEEMS WRONGWINGER SPELLED OUT THE ANSWER AND DIDN'T  EVEN KNOW IT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren`t getting the money if they refused to fire a corrupt prosecutor. It`s not really the same as asking for a bogus investigation of a political rival. The drive to oust the crooked prosecutor was an international effort. Got anything else?
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...a-error-bidens-ukraine-showdown-was-december/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A former VP threatened US aid unless the investigator who was looking into the company his son was working for was fired is not the same?
> 
> The idea that his son got this job, making 80K a month, with no experience in the industry, not even able to understand the language, is not suspicious?
> 
> And now recently, we found that the company in question, tried to garner favor of the US State Department by dropping Hunter's name in an email, that's something that doesn't need to be looked into?
> 
> We have 7.5 billion people on this planet, and out of those 7.5 billion, Hunter Biden was the most qualified for this highly paying job; a guy who was kicked out of the military, and went to rehab multiple times for his drug addiction problem?
> 
> You're so correct.........nothing to see here folks.
Click to expand...

Again: The drive to oust the corrupt prosecutor was an international effort. Give up the Biden nonsense, it`s Trump who is in deep shit.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...a-error-bidens-ukraine-showdown-was-december/


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pure opinion, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still sworn testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearsay is not first hand testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The conversation was about Vindman's testimony. Vindman was on the call, dope.
Click to expand...

so what does that have to do with kent and Taylor?  hmmmmm to be a witness, they would have had to been on the call.  they weren't.  All they are are dick holders.


----------



## bripat9643

Hutch Starskey said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> 
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we know a frame job when we see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know a frame job when we see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. With testimony from Trump's  own appointees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who heard it 2nd and 3rd hand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who saw the results of it first hand trough their real time interactions with members of the ukranian govt, dope.
Click to expand...

They aren't witnesses to the call, moron.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

IM2 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are not a democracy, but a Republic, and you people are trying to destroy it.
> 
> You might at least learn what it is that you're trying to destroy.
> 
> 
> 
> We know what we are, that's why we oppose Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, you haven't a clue.  You lack historical background.  Otherwise you would not be what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My historical background is far, far better than yours. That's why I oppose Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you know?  You have no background upon which to base that assessment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have plenty and it's called your postings.
Click to expand...


Feel free to post any history errors I may have committed.


----------



## jc456

August West said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> 
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ASKED  to DO A FAVOR INSTEAD OF DEMANDING UKRAINE TO DO SOMETHING...OR ELSE....SEEMS WRONGWINGER SPELLED OUT THE ANSWER AND DIDN'T  EVEN KNOW IT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren`t getting the money if they refused to fire a corrupt prosecutor. It`s not really the same as asking for a bogus investigation of a political rival. The drive to oust the crooked prosecutor was an international effort. Got anything else?
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...a-error-bidens-ukraine-showdown-was-december/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A former VP threatened US aid unless the investigator who was looking into the company his son was working for was fired is not the same?
> 
> The idea that his son got this job, making 80K a month, with no experience in the industry, not even able to understand the language, is not suspicious?
> 
> And now recently, we found that the company in question, tried to garner favor of the US State Department by dropping Hunter's name in an email, that's something that doesn't need to be looked into?
> 
> We have 7.5 billion people on this planet, and out of those 7.5 billion, Hunter Biden was the most qualified for this highly paying job; a guy who was kicked out of the military, and went to rehab multiple times for his drug addiction problem?
> 
> You're so correct.........nothing to see here folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again: The drive to oust the corrupt prosecutor was an international effort. Give up the Biden nonsense, it`s Trump who is in deep shit.
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...a-error-bidens-ukraine-showdown-was-december/
Click to expand...

no it wasn't, he didn't mention anyone but himself and obammy.  that's it.  do you really need to see the video again?  AGAIN?  It's in here about one hundred times.  if you need it then let me know, and then you can show me at what point of his brag he mentions the international countries.  Are you saying he was doing business with other countries?  hmmmmmm


----------



## playtime

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> 
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, since the story got out - it didn't happen.  an attempted robbery doesn't go unpunished, now does it?
> 
> silly you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bad comparison.  It's more like somebody told the cops you were going to rob a store, but you never did, so they arrest you and put you in prison anyway.
> 
> Trump withheld funds from Ukraine, just like Hussein did, and other Presidents before them.  Until you can prove the reason why, this impeachment is based on assumptions and not fact.  Nowhere in the phone call in question did Trump ever say that US aid would only be provided if Zelensky started an investigation.......nowhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's because the transcript hasn't been released.  only the edited memorandum that is being peddled as THE transcript.  oh & sundland said there was a quid pro quo after he was caught perjuring himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know that how?
Click to expand...


i research, that's how.  it's written in clear language on PAGE ONE of the MEMORANDUM that donny is pushing.  google it you  poorly educated lazy ass.


----------



## EvMetro

RDD_1210 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question of whether or not Trump is guilty isn't up for debate anymore. He's clearly guilty.
> 
> The question is if Republicans care.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you quote something that Trump is "clearly guilty" of, besides being your political opponent, in regard to the impeachment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bribery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is an allegation, not a quote.
> 
> The reason you "overlooked" the part of my post that specifically asks for a "quote", is because you CANNOT quote something that he is clearly guilty of.  You saw that I asked specifically for a quote, and you would have posted a quote, but there is nothing to quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already provided you a quote in your other retarded thread and you abandoned ship faster than Trump throws his associates under the bus.
Click to expand...

Lol, can't seem to post a quote?


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today's media hack echo chamber blabbering point....
> 
> View attachment 289635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Quigley (D): "Hearsay can be much better evidence than direct, and it's certainly valid in this instance."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So.....you're calling for the "first hand" witnesses like Bolton, Mulvaney, Pompeo, etc to testify then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republican strategy
> 
> Block access to those with direct involvement then proclaim......all you have is hearsay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the lackey for the shysters who've blocked access to the whistlegossip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly
> Republicans pout that they can’t interview the whistleblower while they block access to Trump, Mulvaney, Giuliani, Pompeo
Click to expand...

The only reason they're calling for the president to testify is to harass him. The focus should be on the opinions filed in the complaints anyway, not an attempt to get the president or cabinet members under oath. 

Democrats need a valid complaint to an actual crime before we get to that point. They have neither.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only Trump, but the staff Trump told him to deal with
> 
> Read my Signature...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Favor regarding 2016 or 2020? 2016 is OK but 2020 is not. Therein lies the intent. How do you prove it was for 2020? I ll wait patiently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because biden is the top candidate that polls are showing who could beat donny.   that video that every dumbfuck here is trying to peddle as the  smoking gun that 'proves' biden was committing a crime....  back in 2018... when donny was a year into his term... but nothingg came of it until after biden got into the race & the polls are favorable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to prove intent and that intent is to impact 2020 not to see what happened in 2016. Even during yesterday's hearings, they mentioned 2016 numerous times. Intent is very difficult to prove. As far as "dumbfuck", you're the dumbest person on this board and that is saying a lot with people like JoeB running around.
Click to expand...


uh-huh.  please hang onto that if it makes feel better.


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, since the story got out - it didn't happen.  an attempted robbery doesn't go unpunished, now does it?
> 
> silly you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bad comparison.  It's more like somebody told the cops you were going to rob a store, but you never did, so they arrest you and put you in prison anyway.
> 
> Trump withheld funds from Ukraine, just like Hussein did, and other Presidents before them.  Until you can prove the reason why, this impeachment is based on assumptions and not fact.  Nowhere in the phone call in question did Trump ever say that US aid would only be provided if Zelensky started an investigation.......nowhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's because the transcript hasn't been released.  only the edited memorandum that is being peddled as THE transcript.  oh & sundland said there was a quid pro quo after he was caught perjuring himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know that how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i research, that's how.  it's written in clear language on PAGE ONE of the MEMORANDUM that donny is pushing.  google it you  poorly educated lazy ass.
Click to expand...

you don't do it well obviously, you haven't posted anything.  see.  your evidence is something you present, not me going to look for it for you.


----------



## jc456

so


playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> 
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Favor regarding 2016 or 2020? 2016 is OK but 2020 is not. Therein lies the intent. How do you prove it was for 2020? I ll wait patiently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because biden is the top candidate that polls are showing who could beat donny.   that video that every dumbfuck here is trying to peddle as the  smoking gun that 'proves' biden was committing a crime....  back in 2018... when donny was a year into his term... but nothingg came of it until after biden got into the race & the polls are favorable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to prove intent and that intent is to impact 2020 not to see what happened in 2016. Even during yesterday's hearings, they mentioned 2016 numerous times. Intent is very difficult to prove. As far as "dumbfuck", you're the dumbest person on this board and that is saying a lot with people like JoeB running around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  please hang onto that if it makes feel better.
Click to expand...

 you still got nothing.  got it.


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> 
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you call that extortion, then what Biden did was worse, since what he did is what the commies are accusing Trump of doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Biden said was fully approved by Obama and both House and Congress. It was not to get them to spew BS so Clinton could win. Just so we know more facts here.
> *Discussion of mod actions edited*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  When did Obama approve it?  When did both houses of Congress approve it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was a joint effort between the US & other nations.  biden, along with other american officials were our point men &  did not go rogue on this.
> 
> What really happened when Biden forced out Ukraine's top prosecutor
Click to expand...

There isn't a shred of evidence to support that claim.


----------



## OKTexas

Cellblock2429 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gutless Dem clowns do something about it DO IT impeach Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ From Fox. GOP plans counter attack:
> Reports have emerged that, should Trump be impeached by a majority vote in the House, Senate Republicans might strategically hold a lengthy trial to "scramble" the 2020 Democratic presidential primary -- including by requiring several of the contenders to remain in Washington to handle the trial. Trump is all but certain to be acquitted by the GOP-controlled Senate in the event of impeachment, given that a two-thirds vote is required in the Senate to remove the president.
Click to expand...



The 6 senators that are running for president should recuse themselves, they have a major conflict of interest.

.


----------



## Cellblock2429

rightwinger said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ray ray ray.... articles of impeachment do not hafta follow traditional criminal law.  doucherwitz is grabbing at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with you?  Impeachment is a process against the President for committing high CRIMES and misdemeanors.  Or are you telling me that Democrats don't need any reason to impeach a President?  When did we become the former Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> High crimes like Blow Jobs?[/QUOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like lying under oath to congress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you get a blow job?
> Nope
> impeachable to conservatives
> 
> Withholding military aid unless personal favors are granted is business as usual
Click to expand...

/----. You man we could have impeached Obozo after all?
"Again, the Obama-Biden administration did nothing in response to Putin attacked Crimeaing Ukrain.), in fact less than nothing as it denied lethal aid Ukraine was begging for.  In 2017, *Trump announced plans to reverse the policy of the Obama administration, which stood by silently when Putin’s Russia annexed Crimea and attacked Ukraine*, and sell the Ukrainians lethal defensive weaponry, including anti-tank missiles designed to destroy Putin’s Russian tanks in the hands of separatist rebels:"
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/10/trump_gave_ukraine_what_obama_withheld.html


----------



## rightwinger

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, unless intent can be proven there can be no impeachment. This is a waste of a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Intent seems obvious
> Actions show intent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intent to investigate 2016 or impact 2020? Prove the intent was to impact 2020. I'll wait patiently. Intent HAS NOT been proven. Debate me honestly on this don't give me a smiley emoji and run away like you usually do.
Click to expand...


Both are actions to improve Trumps chances in 2020 and are based primarily on conspiracy theories

Trump: I hear the missing servers from 2016 have magically appeared in Ukraine. You need to investigate that


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> 
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you call that extortion, then what Biden did was worse, since what he did is what the commies are accusing Trump of doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Biden said was fully approved by Obama and both House and Congress. It was not to get them to spew BS so Clinton could win. Just so we know more facts here.
> *Discussion of mod actions edited*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  When did Obama approve it?  When did both houses of Congress approve it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was a joint effort between the US & other nations.  biden, along with other american officials were our point men &  did not go rogue on this.
> 
> What really happened when Biden forced out Ukraine's top prosecutor
Click to expand...

play the video and tell me at what minute mark he says he did that for other countries.


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> 
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ray ray ray.... articles of impeachment do not hafta follow traditional criminal law.  doucherwitz is grabbing at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with you?  Impeachment is a process against the President for committing high CRIMES and misdemeanors.  Or are you telling me that Democrats don't need any reason to impeach a President?  When did we become the former Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> High crimes like Blow Jobs?
Click to expand...

Like perjury and obstruction of justice.


----------



## EvMetro

RealDave said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> HUH ?
> 
> hundreds of pages of testimony have been corroborated.
> 
> The Whistleblower Complaint Has Largely Been Corroborated. Here's How.
> 
> 
> 
> nice try though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you quote a "high crime or misdemeanor" from those hundreds of pages?  Or maybe a quid pro quo that was intended exclusively for the benefit of the president?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Withhold aid in exchange for an announcement  of a Ukraine investigate into his political rival.
Click to expand...

Where is the quote?  Wrap quote Mark's around the words, hearsay doesn't work in the real world.


----------



## Crepitus

The Original Tree said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So let me get this straight:
> 
> You wasted $40 Millions Dollars of the Taxpayer's money trying to railroad the president on a false charge that you dreamed up and financed yourself in the form of The Dirty Dossier.
> 
> You launched another 20 Investigations costing the taxpayer an additional $100 Million Dollars so far.  Why bother which such farces?  Only Communist Countries with Totalitarian Dictators have been able to pull off framing innocent men.  You have tried to block The President's Constitutional Authority to issue Executive Orders, and secure our Borders, and Form Foreign and Domestic Policy which includes Immigration, and Trade.
> 
> In your first production called "I paid Putin for Russian Collusion and all I got was a lousy T-shirt,"  in that Clown Show (The Mueller Investigation,) there was Zero Due Process.  The President was not allowed to submit testimony, submit exculpatory evidence, cross examine any witnesses.  Mueller bent over backwards to ignore the origination of The Dirty Dossier that caused the Fake Russian Collusion Investigation, so he is not much of an Investigator, and furthermore is not an honest man since he Wiped Strozk and Page's Iphones to deceive the IG in to believing that their "COUP TEXTS" were irretrievably lost.
> 
> And Mueller's team was compromised with people involved in trying to not only cover up Clinton's Crimes, but they were seriously involved in a legitimate COUP attempt, had to be fired from Mueller's team, and are all under criminal investigation now.*
> 
> *And Mueller, despite a team of Leftist Hacks and an Obama administration and his holdover lackeys that was spying on The President, still could not name a single crime that The President had committed.  It was a monumental flop.  Nielsen was too embarrassed to post the ratings.
> 
> Fast forward past that failure.
> 
> You have again an identical situation, with again no DUE PROCESS, but even worse, Schiff is rejecting all GOP witness requests, both in the Secret Scam Hearings, and in The Public Hearings.
> 
> I equate The Subpoena Cannon, with Operation Latitude, known by it's common name "The Insurance Policy"  All part of the same COUP, same as "Putin Hacked my Server" and "I've fallen on Impeachment and I can't get up."  Life Alert isn't going to answer your call.  They probably are 'Russian Assets says Hillary'  Isn't everyone these days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we find out more and more about how deep and ugly The Deep State is, with people like Kelly, Tillerson, Ciaramella, Vindman and others all trying to obstruct The President's Policies, simply because they disagree with them, America is seeing with their own eyes what The President meant by "The Swamp".
> 
> I'd watch these Swamp Proceedings if they were fair and Due Process were allowed and both parties were allowed to state their case and fight it out right in front of us, but Schiff and Pelosi do not want that.   They still want secret meetings, secret witnesses, and secret accusations that no one is permitted to challenge.  They also don't want to work on Border Security, Lowering Drug Prices, Health Care, Infrastructure, or sign an Anti-Lynching Bill sponsored by The President which The GOP has been trying to get passed for 160 years and has for some inexplicable reason been voted down every time by The Democrats, which is what they did between 1870 and 1964 when they opposed for nearly 100 years Civil Rights for African Americans.
> 
> There is No point in watching a rigged game when you know the score before the kickoff.  The Transcripts which Schiff was forced to release already are contradicting his planned leaks.  He is running the hearings like a scared rabbit, a nervous Nellie, and quite frankly they are going to be awful.  If you need a nap, feel free to tune in and listen to Schiff read you a fairy tale, but I am not going to watch that Schitt Show.
> 
> Despite a rigged game again, I predict more embarrassment for Soviet Schiff and his Comrades, only I am not going to bother giving any of my precious time to it.  Trump will be re-elected no matter how many times they try to frame the man.  Globalism and The Green New Scam and The Plan to Bankrupt America hit a Speed Bump.  By the time Trump is re-elected I hope that not only is he going to turn that speed bump in to a wall to protect America from Socialism, Graft, and Corruption, but he'll have to build a prison to incarcerate all the criminals from the Clinton and Obama Crime Families that have been slowly outted these past three years.
> 
> I give the Schiff Show on a scale of 1-10, 10 Rotten Tomatoes.  Too bad we can't actually throw them at role' Bobble Head Queer.*
> 
> 
> 
> You might have hit a record for.largest number of conspiracy theories in a single post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A conspiracy theory has no basis in fact.
> Every single item in the OP is not only factual but backed up by PROOF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I'm sure that's what you were told.
> 
> It's not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Don't you have a date with Eric Ciarmella, your White House Spy who leaked classified calls between Mexico, Thailand, Australia and The United States?*
Click to expand...

Pimping out your husband again?

I've told you before, I'm not interested.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Jordan: You didn’t listen in on President Trump and Zelensky’s call?
> 
> Taylor: I did not.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never talked with Chief of Staff Mulvaney?
> 
> Taylor: I never did.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never met the president?
> 
> Taylor: That’s correct.
> 
> Jordan: You had three meetings again with Zelenksy and it didn’t come up … and President Zelensky never made an announcement. … and you’re their star witness.



every note that was written in real time regarding & confirming all the info testified to yesterday is in pompeo's little sausage fingers that is being refused to be released to congress.


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link to his "demand".
> 
> Watch this dodge...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only Trump, but the staff Trump told him to deal with
> 
> Read my Signature...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Favor regarding 2016 or 2020? 2016 is OK but 2020 is not. Therein lies the intent. How do you prove it was for 2020? I ll wait patiently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because biden is the top candidate that polls are showing who could beat donny.   that video that every dumbfuck here is trying to peddle as the  smoking gun that 'proves' biden was committing a crime....  back in 2018... when donny was a year into his term... but nothingg came of it until after biden got into the race & the polls are favorable.
Click to expand...

"Nothing came of it" until Schiff-for-Brains started trying to impeach Trump.


----------



## miketx




----------



## playtime

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, since the story got out - it didn't happen.  an attempted robbery doesn't go unpunished, now does it?
> 
> silly you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad comparison.  It's more like somebody told the cops you were going to rob a store, but you never did, so they arrest you and put you in prison anyway.
> 
> Trump withheld funds from Ukraine, just like Hussein did, and other Presidents before them.  Until you can prove the reason why, this impeachment is based on assumptions and not fact.  Nowhere in the phone call in question did Trump ever say that US aid would only be provided if Zelensky started an investigation.......nowhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's because the transcript hasn't been released.  only the edited memorandum that is being peddled as THE transcript.  oh & sundland said there was a quid pro quo after he was caught perjuring himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know that how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i research, that's how.  it's written in clear language on PAGE ONE of the MEMORANDUM that donny is pushing.  google it you  poorly educated lazy ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don't do it well obviously, you haven't posted anything.  see.  your evidence is something you present, not me going to look for it for you.
Click to expand...


^^^ right on cue  ^^^

https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/Unclassified09.2019.pdf

PAGE ONE.


----------



## IM2

bripat9643 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched quite a bit of it and heard nothing but hearsay. Hearsay isn't even legal in a court of law.
> 
> All the Dems are doing is paving the way for a Trump win in 2020. What a pack of imbeciles.
> 
> Go Dems
> 
> 
> 
> Then you don't mind if Trump stops blocking witnesses and documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Schiff-for-Brains stops blocking witnesses and documents..
Click to expand...

Not going to work arbuckle. Witnesses that have nothing to do with the act don't need to testify. We don't need to hear from Strzok and Page. We don't need to hear Hunter Biden. We  don't need  to hear the whistleblower since we now have corroborating testimonies. We do need to hear from all who were directly on the call.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

“In those 55 days that aid is delayed, you met with President Zelensky three times,” Jordan said. “The first one was on July 26, the day after the famous call now between President Trump and President Zelensky.”

“President Zelensky meets with you, Ambassador Volker, and Ambassador Sondland, and again, according to your deposition and your testimony, t*here was no linkage of security assistance dollars to investigating Burisma or the Bidens.”

*
“Mr. Jordan, it’s certainly accurate on the first two meetings, because to my knowledge the Ukrainians were not aware of the hold on assistance until the 29th of August,” Taylor responded. “The third meeting that you mentioned, with Senator Murphy and Senator Johnston, there was discussion of security assistance but … *but, uh, there was not a discussion of linkage.”*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> 
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Favor regarding 2016 or 2020? 2016 is OK but 2020 is not. Therein lies the intent. How do you prove it was for 2020? I ll wait patiently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because biden is the top candidate that polls are showing who could beat donny.   that video that every dumbfuck here is trying to peddle as the  smoking gun that 'proves' biden was committing a crime....  back in 2018... when donny was a year into his term... but nothingg came of it until after biden got into the race & the polls are favorable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to prove intent and that intent is to impact 2020 not to see what happened in 2016. Even during yesterday's hearings, they mentioned 2016 numerous times. Intent is very difficult to prove. As far as "dumbfuck", you're the dumbest person on this board and that is saying a lot with people like JoeB running around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  please hang onto that if it makes feel better.
Click to expand...


It is a fact. Sorry to burst your Leftist bubble. You keep losing debates to me. Aren't you tired of losing or are you used to it? Loser.


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan: You didn’t listen in on President Trump and Zelensky’s call?
> 
> Taylor: I did not.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never talked with Chief of Staff Mulvaney?
> 
> Taylor: I never did.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never met the president?
> 
> Taylor: That’s correct.
> 
> Jordan: You had three meetings again with Zelenksy and it didn’t come up … and President Zelensky never made an announcement. … and you’re their star witness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every note that was written in real time regarding & confirming all the info testified to yesterday is in pompeo's little sausage fingers that is being refused to be released to congress.
Click to expand...


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you call that extortion, then what Biden did was worse, since what he did is what the commies are accusing Trump of doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Biden said was fully approved by Obama and both House and Congress. It was not to get them to spew BS so Clinton could win. Just so we know more facts here.
> *Discussion of mod actions edited*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  When did Obama approve it?  When did both houses of Congress approve it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was a joint effort between the US & other nations.  biden, along with other american officials were our point men &  did not go rogue on this.
> 
> What really happened when Biden forced out Ukraine's top prosecutor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There isn't a shred of evidence to support that claim.
Click to expand...


it states that biden wasn't alone.


----------



## IM2

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only Trump, but the staff Trump told him to deal with
> 
> Read my Signature...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Favor regarding 2016 or 2020? 2016 is OK but 2020 is not. Therein lies the intent. How do you prove it was for 2020? I ll wait patiently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because biden is the top candidate that polls are showing who could beat donny.   that video that every dumbfuck here is trying to peddle as the  smoking gun that 'proves' biden was committing a crime....  back in 2018... when donny was a year into his term... but nothingg came of it until after biden got into the race & the polls are favorable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Nothing came of it" until Schiff-for-Brains started trying to impeach Trump.
Click to expand...


Wrong.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're deranged,  lying fucking moron....
> 
> https://www.law.ua.edu/lawreview/files/2018/12/1-Green-Roiphe-1-75.pdf
> 
> https://www.justice.gov/file/19191/download
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/right-turn/wp/2018/03/11/no-trump-cannot-do-whatever-he-wants-with-the-justice-department/?outputType=amp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From you first link:
> 
> The Department of Justice and the Special Prosecutor disagreed about whether the President, as head of the Executive Branch under Article II of the U.S. Constitution, could direct individual prosecutions if he so chose. *The Supreme Court in United States v. Nixon left the issue unresolved and has never revisited it.*
> 
> Your second link isn't even from this century and the third doesn't work.
> 
> But all this is, is more opinions and non-working links, good job commie, GOOD JOB!
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first link states:
> 
> The history and policy strongly suggest that, as a general matter, the Attorney General and subordinate prosecutors may not accept direction from the President but must make the ultimate decisions about how to conduct individual investigations and prosecutions, even at the risk of being fired for disobeying the President.​
> Which was proven to be true by Nixon who fired multiple people who refused to follow his orders.
> 
> Age of the second link is irrelevant.
> 
> And this fixes the link to the third link:
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/blog...hatever-he-wants-with-the-justice-department/​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, ya don't do what the boss says, your job may not be too secure. And your solution for the third link it to put it behind a pay wall, REALLY? BTW presidents have been directing the DOJ since Thomas Jefferson was president. Hell, Eric holder said he was maobamas wing man.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said presidents can't tell the DoJ what to do. I said the DoJ doesn't have to do what the president says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you believe the DOJ is a fourth branch of government?
Click to expand...

No, I don't. That's why I never said that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BlindBoo said:


> Tune in, watch carefully as the facts are presented and contested.
> 
> Then make up your own mind.


There is but one fact to understand. Democrats have pushed for impeachment even before the president ever took office


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, unless intent can be proven there can be no impeachment. This is a waste of a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Intent seems obvious
> Actions show intent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intent to investigate 2016 or impact 2020? Prove the intent was to impact 2020. I'll wait patiently. Intent HAS NOT been proven. Debate me honestly on this don't give me a smiley emoji and run away like you usually do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both are actions to improve Trumps chances in 2020 and are based primarily on conspiracy theories
> 
> Trump: I hear the missing servers from 2016 have magically appeared in Ukraine. You need to investigate that
Click to expand...


FROM 2016!!!

Correct. There has never been any linkage to 2020. That is the intent that the prosecution has to prove. The star witness, Taylor, his quote:

“Mr. Jordan, it’s certainly accurate on the first two meetings, because to my knowledge the Ukrainians were not aware of the hold on assistance until the 29th of August,” Taylor responded. “The third meeting that you mentioned, with Senator Murphy and Senator Johnston, there was discussion of security assistance but … *but, uh, there was not a discussion of linkage.”*
*
*


----------



## Toro

By not having the whistleblower testify, the impeachment hearings have become a complete joke.


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad comparison.  It's more like somebody told the cops you were going to rob a store, but you never did, so they arrest you and put you in prison anyway.
> 
> Trump withheld funds from Ukraine, just like Hussein did, and other Presidents before them.  Until you can prove the reason why, this impeachment is based on assumptions and not fact.  Nowhere in the phone call in question did Trump ever say that US aid would only be provided if Zelensky started an investigation.......nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's because the transcript hasn't been released.  only the edited memorandum that is being peddled as THE transcript.  oh & sundland said there was a quid pro quo after he was caught perjuring himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know that how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i research, that's how.  it's written in clear language on PAGE ONE of the MEMORANDUM that donny is pushing.  google it you  poorly educated lazy ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don't do it well obviously, you haven't posted anything.  see.  your evidence is something you present, not me going to look for it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^ right on cue  ^^^
> 
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/Unclassified09.2019.pdf
> 
> PAGE ONE.
Click to expand...

put quotes around the language that is evidence that he stated anything about aid for a favor.


----------



## playtime

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you call that extortion, then what Biden did was worse, since what he did is what the commies are accusing Trump of doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Biden said was fully approved by Obama and both House and Congress. It was not to get them to spew BS so Clinton could win. Just so we know more facts here.
> *Discussion of mod actions edited*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  When did Obama approve it?  When did both houses of Congress approve it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was a joint effort between the US & other nations.  biden, along with other american officials were our point men &  did not go rogue on this.
> 
> What really happened when Biden forced out Ukraine's top prosecutor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> play the video and tell me at what minute mark he says he did that for other countries.
Click to expand...


don't have to.  prove he did it all by himself. & bloviating doesn't count.  GO!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan: You didn’t listen in on President Trump and Zelensky’s call?
> 
> Taylor: I did not.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never talked with Chief of Staff Mulvaney?
> 
> Taylor: I never did.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never met the president?
> 
> Taylor: That’s correct.
> 
> Jordan: You had three meetings again with Zelenksy and it didn’t come up … and President Zelensky never made an announcement. … and you’re their star witness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every note that was written in real time regarding & confirming all the info testified to yesterday is in pompeo's little sausage fingers that is being refused to be released to congress.
Click to expand...


This was the actual dialogue between Jordan and Taylor.


----------



## bripat9643

mascale said:


> USA-despising Brit9643--desecrating soldier's graves and memorials, (The Trump Agenda overall)--even on Veteran's Day weekend--fails at US decency, law, and foreign policy and international policy:  In just the few words of the "What difference does it make(?)!" post.
> 
> The treaty is a peaceful pact, and approved in the Senate with all the niceties contained therein. It specifies requests for legal proceedings--what, when, where, how, and so on--that legally happen between two nations.  Requests with basis in political interference are specifically not included, and so would be said illegal per treaty and international convention.
> 
> Then there is the goon squad on the phone call, not to up on matters USA!
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (With A Red-Hat(s) Waving:  The Banzai scenario begins to unfold!)


The treaty does not outlaw any American from making a request of the government of Ukraine, moron.


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you call that extortion, then what Biden did was worse, since what he did is what the commies are accusing Trump of doing.
> 
> 
> 
> What Biden said was fully approved by Obama and both House and Congress. It was not to get them to spew BS so Clinton could win. Just so we know more facts here.
> *Discussion of mod actions edited*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  When did Obama approve it?  When did both houses of Congress approve it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was a joint effort between the US & other nations.  biden, along with other american officials were our point men &  did not go rogue on this.
> 
> What really happened when Biden forced out Ukraine's top prosecutor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> play the video and tell me at what minute mark he says he did that for other countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't have to.  prove he did it all by himself. & bloviating doesn't count.  GO!
Click to expand...

I know you don't, it isn't there. you prove me correct.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
> 
> 
> 
> Favor regarding 2016 or 2020? 2016 is OK but 2020 is not. Therein lies the intent. How do you prove it was for 2020? I ll wait patiently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because biden is the top candidate that polls are showing who could beat donny.   that video that every dumbfuck here is trying to peddle as the  smoking gun that 'proves' biden was committing a crime....  back in 2018... when donny was a year into his term... but nothingg came of it until after biden got into the race & the polls are favorable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to prove intent and that intent is to impact 2020 not to see what happened in 2016. Even during yesterday's hearings, they mentioned 2016 numerous times. Intent is very difficult to prove. As far as "dumbfuck", you're the dumbest person on this board and that is saying a lot with people like JoeB running around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  please hang onto that if it makes feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a fact. Sorry to burst your Leftist bubble. You keep losing debates to me. Aren't you tired of losing or are you used to it? Loser.
Click to expand...


only in yer mind, zog.  only in yer mind.


----------



## bripat9643

mascale said:


> About the Treaty:  Signed at Kiev in 1999, referred to the Senate, approved October, 2000.
> 
> What matters is that by-passing the law--The Attorney General is authorized in the proceedings, and in writing it must be: By-Passing the law Is beyond High Crimes and just possibly an Act of War.  If other means are used, than those in writing, then Attorney General has to put the details in writing within 10 days!
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Red-Hatters Not the Law, but a group of goons in all the advertising, even!


Dead wrong, moron.  You obviously didn't read it.


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ray ray ray.... articles of impeachment do not hafta follow traditional criminal law.  doucherwitz is grabbing at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with you?  Impeachment is a process against the President for committing high CRIMES and misdemeanors.  Or are you telling me that Democrats don't need any reason to impeach a President?  When did we become the former Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> raymond, we all know you are one of them thar poorly educated fans of trump; but can't you for once try to show some dignity & research before you blurt?
> 
> there are several interpretations what 'high crimes & misdemeanors' consists of.  i omitted  the one that you claim is the only one  because of  redundancy
> 
> *Presidential Impeachment: The Legal Standard and Procedure *
> 
> 
> There are essentially four schools of thought concerning the meaning of these words, although there are innumerable subsets within those four categories.
> 
> *Congressional Interpretation*
> 
> The first general school of thought is that the standard enunciated by the Constitution is subject entirely to whatever interpretation Congress collectively wishes to make:
> 
> "What, then, is an impeachable offense? The only honest answer is that an impeachable offense is whatever a majority of the House of Representatives considers it to be at a given moment in history; conviction results from whatever offense or offenses two-thirds of the other body considers to be sufficiently serious to require removal of the accused from office..." Congressman Gerald Ford, 116 Cong. Rec. H.3113-3114 (April 15, 1970).
> 
> *Misdemeanor*
> 
> The third approach is that an indictable crime is not required to impeach and remove a President. The proponents of this view focus on the word "misdemeanor" which did not have a specific criminal connotation to it at the time the Constitution was ratified. This interpretation is somewhat belied by details of the debate the Framers had in arriving at the specific language to be used for the impeachment standard.
> 
> Initially the standard was to be "malpractice or neglect of duty." This was removed and replaced with "treason, bribery, or corruption." The word "corruption" was then eliminated. On the floor during debate the suggestion was made to add the term "maladministration." This was rejected as being too vague and the phrase "high crimes and misdemeanors" was adopted in its place. There are many legal scholars who believe this lesser standard is the correct one, however.
> 
> *Relating to the President's Official Duties*
> 
> The fourth view is that an indictable crime is not required, but that the impeachable act or acts done by the President must in some way relate to his official duties. The bad act may or may not be a crime but it would be more serious than simply "maladministration." This view is buttressed in part by an analysis of the entire phrase "high crimes or misdemeanors" which seems to be a term of art speaking to a political connection for the bad act or acts. In order to impeach it would not be necessary for the act to be a crime, but not all crimes would be impeachable offenses.
> 
> https://litigation.findlaw.com/legal-sy ... edure.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> name the high crime?
Click to expand...

Abuse of power.


----------



## jc456

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan: You didn’t listen in on President Trump and Zelensky’s call?
> 
> Taylor: I did not.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never talked with Chief of Staff Mulvaney?
> 
> Taylor: I never did.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never met the president?
> 
> Taylor: That’s correct.
> 
> Jordan: You had three meetings again with Zelenksy and it didn’t come up … and President Zelensky never made an announcement. … and you’re their star witness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every note that was written in real time regarding & confirming all the info testified to yesterday is in pompeo's little sausage fingers that is being refused to be released to congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This was the actual dialogue between Jordan and Taylor.
Click to expand...

dude, he isn't interested in facts.

Like the Illinios rep Quigly stated, hearsay is better than direct evidence.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Law Enforcement Assistance and Cooperation Treaty with Ukraine specifies that the designated officials of the two nations are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Minister of Justice, (3.1.d.).  The treaty binds those two offices--and so the usual rules in both nations, regarding those offices:  In the Treaty.  So from the New York Times, about the phone--Barbarous Anti-American sentiment is apparently what the White House has documented.
> 
> "A Justice Department official said that Mr. Barr had no knowledge of the call until the director of national intelligence and the intelligence community’s inspector general sent the department the whistle-blower’s criminal referral late last month, and that Mr. Trump has not spoken with the attorney general “about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son.”
> 
> Political interference is not considered cause, stated in the Treaty provisions.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/106/cdoc/tdoc16/CDOC-106tdoc16.pdf
> 
> Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hatter waving takes on a new appearance.  "Banzai! Surprise!" Attack on the USA apparently is supported--or on Ukraine, or Crimea!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So-called whistleblowers don't hand down indictments.
> "Cause" for what?
> What difference does it make if Barr knew about the call?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes no difference if Barr knew about the call. What matters is that Barr was not investigating Biden.
Click to expand...

That doesn't matter either.


----------



## IM2

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you call that extortion, then what Biden did was worse, since what he did is what the commies are accusing Trump of doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Biden said was fully approved by Obama and both House and Congress. It was not to get them to spew BS so Clinton could win. Just so we know more facts here.
> *Discussion of mod actions edited*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  When did Obama approve it?  When did both houses of Congress approve it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was a joint effort between the US & other nations.  biden, along with other american officials were our point men &  did not go rogue on this.
> 
> What really happened when Biden forced out Ukraine's top prosecutor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There isn't a shred of evidence to support that claim.
Click to expand...

All kinds of evidence supports it.


----------



## Baz Ares

The Purge said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is what Trump was asking for in exchange for releasing the aid - whether weapon or wampum doesn't matter.  You fellas have a knack for irrelevance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He asked for NOTHING as the transcript proves....but low IQ liberals will follow lying talkingvpoints to their deaths!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He asked for a favor.  As the transcript proves.  You may want to try a different line of bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A favor...like this favor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was this not a USA Potus and Congress approved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the Surrender Monkey was dragged into it by Biden...DONT BELIEVE ME CALL OBUMA!
Click to expand...

I see your DOPer team member made some real news in the BS section of the hearing.


----------



## playtime

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's because the transcript hasn't been released.  only the edited memorandum that is being peddled as THE transcript.  oh & sundland said there was a quid pro quo after he was caught perjuring himself.
> 
> 
> 
> you know that how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i research, that's how.  it's written in clear language on PAGE ONE of the MEMORANDUM that donny is pushing.  google it you  poorly educated lazy ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don't do it well obviously, you haven't posted anything.  see.  your evidence is something you present, not me going to look for it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^ right on cue  ^^^
> 
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/Unclassified09.2019.pdf
> 
> PAGE ONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> put quotes around the language that is evidence that he stated anything about aid for a favor.
Click to expand...


changing the goal posts?  can't put quotes around an edited version of something that has portions edited out & then substituted with ellipses.  you want hard copy proof - then tell donny to release the unedited transcript that is hiding.

GO!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Favor regarding 2016 or 2020? 2016 is OK but 2020 is not. Therein lies the intent. How do you prove it was for 2020? I ll wait patiently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because biden is the top candidate that polls are showing who could beat donny.   that video that every dumbfuck here is trying to peddle as the  smoking gun that 'proves' biden was committing a crime....  back in 2018... when donny was a year into his term... but nothingg came of it until after biden got into the race & the polls are favorable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to prove intent and that intent is to impact 2020 not to see what happened in 2016. Even during yesterday's hearings, they mentioned 2016 numerous times. Intent is very difficult to prove. As far as "dumbfuck", you're the dumbest person on this board and that is saying a lot with people like JoeB running around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  please hang onto that if it makes feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a fact. Sorry to burst your Leftist bubble. You keep losing debates to me. Aren't you tired of losing or are you used to it? Loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> only in yer mind, zog.  only in yer mind.
Click to expand...


Really? Should I bring up our pro choice debate? You ran with your tail tucked between your legs. I was polite too and you came off like the usual moonbat.


----------



## Claudette

The whole thing is a big nothing burger and the Dems are still batting 0.

What a waste of time and tax dollars brought to you by a pack of imbeciles led by that egotistical little shit, Shiffforbrains. What a moron.


----------



## playtime

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Biden said was fully approved by Obama and both House and Congress. It was not to get them to spew BS so Clinton could win. Just so we know more facts here.
> *Discussion of mod actions edited*
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  When did Obama approve it?  When did both houses of Congress approve it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was a joint effort between the US & other nations.  biden, along with other american officials were our point men &  did not go rogue on this.
> 
> What really happened when Biden forced out Ukraine's top prosecutor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> play the video and tell me at what minute mark he says he did that for other countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't have to.  prove he did it all by himself. & bloviating doesn't count.  GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you don't, it isn't there. you prove me correct.
Click to expand...


you & zog share the same brain?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Baz Ares said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> He asked for NOTHING as the transcript proves....but low IQ liberals will follow lying talkingvpoints to their deaths!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He asked for a favor.  As the transcript proves.  You may want to try a different line of bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A favor...like this favor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was this not a USA Potus and Congress approved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the Surrender Monkey was dragged into it by Biden...DONT BELIEVE ME CALL OBUMA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see your DOPer team member made some real news in the BS section of the hearing.
> 
> View attachment 289752
Click to expand...


That hat is awesome.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Law Enforcement Assistance and Cooperation Treaty with Ukraine specifies that the designated officials of the two nations are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Minister of Justice, (3.1.d.).  The treaty binds those two offices--and so the usual rules in both nations, regarding those offices:  In the Treaty.  So from the New York Times, about the phone--Barbarous Anti-American sentiment is apparently what the White House has documented.
> 
> "A Justice Department official said that Mr. Barr had no knowledge of the call until the director of national intelligence and the intelligence community’s inspector general sent the department the whistle-blower’s criminal referral late last month, and that Mr. Trump has not spoken with the attorney general “about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son.”
> 
> Political interference is not considered cause, stated in the Treaty provisions.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/106/cdoc/tdoc16/CDOC-106tdoc16.pdf
> 
> Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hatter waving takes on a new appearance.  "Banzai! Surprise!" Attack on the USA apparently is supported--or on Ukraine, or Crimea!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So-called whistleblowers don't hand down indictments.
> "Cause" for what?
> What difference does it make if Barr knew about the call?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes no difference if Barr knew about the call. What matters is that Barr was not investigating Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't matter either.
Click to expand...

Of course that matters in terms of the treaty since a requirement to request support includes the requestor name the authority on the investigation.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  When did Obama approve it?  When did both houses of Congress approve it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was a joint effort between the US & other nations.  biden, along with other american officials were our point men &  did not go rogue on this.
> 
> What really happened when Biden forced out Ukraine's top prosecutor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> play the video and tell me at what minute mark he says he did that for other countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't have to.  prove he did it all by himself. & bloviating doesn't count.  GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you don't, it isn't there. you prove me correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you & zog share the same brain?
Click to expand...


You're just jealous because I am 10 years younger than you and way smarter.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> because biden is the top candidate that polls are showing who could beat donny.   that video that every dumbfuck here is trying to peddle as the  smoking gun that 'proves' biden was committing a crime....  back in 2018... when donny was a year into his term... but nothingg came of it until after biden got into the race & the polls are favorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to prove intent and that intent is to impact 2020 not to see what happened in 2016. Even during yesterday's hearings, they mentioned 2016 numerous times. Intent is very difficult to prove. As far as "dumbfuck", you're the dumbest person on this board and that is saying a lot with people like JoeB running around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  please hang onto that if it makes feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a fact. Sorry to burst your Leftist bubble. You keep losing debates to me. Aren't you tired of losing or are you used to it? Loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> only in yer mind, zog.  only in yer mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Should I bring up our pro choice debate? You ran with your tail tucked between your legs. I was polite too and you came off like the usual moonbat.
Click to expand...


haaaaaaaaaaaaaa...................  what?  wow- what's it like to stroke yer own ego like donny?  will you also claim you are a stable genius  too? i most likely bailed because you were getting more ridiculous & wasting my time.


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  When did Obama approve it?  When did both houses of Congress approve it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was a joint effort between the US & other nations.  biden, along with other american officials were our point men &  did not go rogue on this.
> 
> What really happened when Biden forced out Ukraine's top prosecutor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> play the video and tell me at what minute mark he says he did that for other countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't have to.  prove he did it all by himself. & bloviating doesn't count.  GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you don't, it isn't there. you prove me correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you & zog share the same brain?
Click to expand...

At least I have one. What's your excuse?


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was a joint effort between the US & other nations.  biden, along with other american officials were our point men &  did not go rogue on this.
> 
> What really happened when Biden forced out Ukraine's top prosecutor
> 
> 
> 
> play the video and tell me at what minute mark he says he did that for other countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't have to.  prove he did it all by himself. & bloviating doesn't count.  GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you don't, it isn't there. you prove me correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you & zog share the same brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just jealous because I am 10 years younger than you and way smarter.
Click to expand...


oh good god - you really going with that, 'eh?


----------



## bripat9643

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched quite a bit of it and heard nothing but hearsay. Hearsay isn't even legal in a court of law.
> 
> All the Dems are doing is paving the way for a Trump win in 2020. What a pack of imbeciles.
> 
> Go Dems
> 
> 
> 
> Then you don't mind if Trump stops blocking witnesses and documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Schiff-for-Brains stops blocking witnesses and documents..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not going to work arbuckle. Witnesses that have nothing to do with the act don't need to testify. We don't need to hear from Strzok and Page. We don't need to hear Hunter Biden. We  don't need  to hear the whistleblower since we now have corroborating testimonies. We do need to hear from all who were directly on the call.
Click to expand...

Hunter Biden obviously had something to do with it.  He was mentioned in the phone call, dumbass. The whistleblower claims he is a witness.  Whether you and Schiff need him, isn't the issue.  The defense wants him, and due process says they should be allowed to have him.  You're just admitting that you don't give a damn about due process.

I live the way you Schiff worshiping douchebags are so afraid to have the so-called whistleblower testify.


----------



## playtime

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was a joint effort between the US & other nations.  biden, along with other american officials were our point men &  did not go rogue on this.
> 
> What really happened when Biden forced out Ukraine's top prosecutor
> 
> 
> 
> play the video and tell me at what minute mark he says he did that for other countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't have to.  prove he did it all by himself. & bloviating doesn't count.  GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you don't, it isn't there. you prove me correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you & zog share the same brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least I have one. What's your excuse?
Click to expand...


you haven't proven that.

GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to prove intent and that intent is to impact 2020 not to see what happened in 2016. Even during yesterday's hearings, they mentioned 2016 numerous times. Intent is very difficult to prove. As far as "dumbfuck", you're the dumbest person on this board and that is saying a lot with people like JoeB running around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  please hang onto that if it makes feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a fact. Sorry to burst your Leftist bubble. You keep losing debates to me. Aren't you tired of losing or are you used to it? Loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> only in yer mind, zog.  only in yer mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Should I bring up our pro choice debate? You ran with your tail tucked between your legs. I was polite too and you came off like the usual moonbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> haaaaaaaaaaaaaa...................  what?  wow- what's it like to stroke yer own ego like donny?  will you also claim you are a stable genius  too? i most likely bailed because you were getting more ridiculous & wasting my time.
Click to expand...


Nope, you bailed because you lost. Again. But you tell yourself whatever you like. Take some more anti depressants.


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> play the video and tell me at what minute mark he says he did that for other countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't have to.  prove he did it all by himself. & bloviating doesn't count.  GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you don't, it isn't there. you prove me correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you & zog share the same brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least I have one. What's your excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you haven't proven that.
> 
> GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

then show me wrong.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> play the video and tell me at what minute mark he says he did that for other countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't have to.  prove he did it all by himself. & bloviating doesn't count.  GO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you don't, it isn't there. you prove me correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you & zog share the same brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just jealous because I am 10 years younger than you and way smarter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh good god - you really going with that, 'eh?
Click to expand...


Truth hurts. Although I'll be 40 next October. Old! Shoot me.


----------



## kwc57

LoneLaugher said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did he say 'and'????  He asked for a favor.  Period.  NO "and".  Quit fucking lying like a schiff.
> 
> 
> 
> He is not entitled to ask for a personal favour. The US is not a fucking banana republic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really? Please show the AMERICAN LAW that specifically states the president can't ask a favor of a foreign government.
> 
> Here's a clue... IT'S DONE ALL THE TIME, BY EVERY LEADER, OF EVERY GOVERNMENT... ALL THE TIME.
> 
> For Christ sake, GET A CLUE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Derp. Derp. Not a personal favor. Derp. Derp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say "PERSONAL" favor... TWIT? NO!
> 
> Reading comprehension is your friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. But Trump asked for a personal favor. Dumb shit.
Click to expand...

Ever been a world leader talking to another world leader?  Of course not, you can't do that from your mom's basement.


----------



## OldLady

The Purge said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still sworn testimony, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearsay is not first hand testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The conversation was about Vindman's testimony. Vindman was on the call, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us where he was on the call...he tried to edit the transcript with no authority to do so! He should be court marshalled and thrown in prison for simply disobeying ordets!
Click to expand...

You sound like Stalin's ghost.


----------



## rightwinger

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Quigley (D): "Hearsay can be much better evidence than direct, and it's certainly valid in this instance."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.....you're calling for the "first hand" witnesses like Bolton, Mulvaney, Pompeo, etc to testify then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republican strategy
> 
> Block access to those with direct involvement then proclaim......all you have is hearsay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the lackey for the shysters who've blocked access to the whistlegossip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly
> Republicans pout that they can’t interview the whistleblower while they block access to Trump, Mulvaney, Giuliani, Pompeo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only reason they're calling for the president to testify is to harass him. The focus should be on the opinions filed in the complaints anyway, not an attempt to get the president or cabinet members under oath.
> 
> Democrats need a valid complaint to an actual crime before we get to that point. They have neither.
Click to expand...


Clinton testified under oath
Why won’t Trump?


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh-huh.  please hang onto that if it makes feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fact. Sorry to burst your Leftist bubble. You keep losing debates to me. Aren't you tired of losing or are you used to it? Loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> only in yer mind, zog.  only in yer mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Should I bring up our pro choice debate? You ran with your tail tucked between your legs. I was polite too and you came off like the usual moonbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> haaaaaaaaaaaaaa...................  what?  wow- what's it like to stroke yer own ego like donny?  will you also claim you are a stable genius  too? i most likely bailed because you were getting more ridiculous & wasting my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you bailed because you lost. Again. But you tell yourself whatever you like. Take some more anti depressants.
Click to expand...


----------



## BlindBoo

WEATHER53 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one asked anyone to kill anybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one was harmed in the making of my conspiracy straw man.  A's wife is still alive and well, but is looking for an attorney.
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently you are new to how world leaders negotiate thinks looking for a win win for both their nation's interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting the aid is a win for Ukraine.  Something they already won, so they thought.  Not sure how it was a win for them to being strong armed into announcing an investigation into the Republicans political rivals.  Certainly wouldn't have been a win for the Democrat part of our country now would it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allies have a responsibility to expose corruption by high level government officials.  You know, like a US VP getting his lightweight son a high paying job he isn't qualified for at a corrupt company and then demanding that the nation fire their prosecutor investigating the company.  There is no statute of limitations on that kind of thing.  It helps both nations stay above board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The corruption occurred before Biden was hired.  In the age of Trump are you suggesting that a persons name by right of birth has no monetary value?  The reason everybody wanted the prosecutor fired was because the investigating into the corruption was stopped. Not because he wasn't investigating them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The corruption occurred Because Biden was hired and not so much before.
Click to expand...


Contrary to known reality.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> So.....you're calling for the "first hand" witnesses like Bolton, Mulvaney, Pompeo, etc to testify then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republican strategy
> 
> Block access to those with direct involvement then proclaim......all you have is hearsay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the lackey for the shysters who've blocked access to the whistlegossip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly
> Republicans pout that they can’t interview the whistleblower while they block access to Trump, Mulvaney, Giuliani, Pompeo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only reason they're calling for the president to testify is to harass him. The focus should be on the opinions filed in the complaints anyway, not an attempt to get the president or cabinet members under oath.
> 
> Democrats need a valid complaint to an actual crime before we get to that point. They have neither.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton testified under oath
> Why won’t Trump?
Click to expand...


Because there is a transcript. If there was a video of Clinton and Monica then he would have to testify either.


----------



## IM2

bripat9643 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched quite a bit of it and heard nothing but hearsay. Hearsay isn't even legal in a court of law.
> 
> All the Dems are doing is paving the way for a Trump win in 2020. What a pack of imbeciles.
> 
> Go Dems
> 
> 
> 
> Then you don't mind if Trump stops blocking witnesses and documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Schiff-for-Brains stops blocking witnesses and documents..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not going to work arbuckle. Witnesses that have nothing to do with the act don't need to testify. We don't need to hear from Strzok and Page. We don't need to hear Hunter Biden. We  don't need  to hear the whistleblower since we now have corroborating testimonies. We do need to hear from all who were directly on the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden obviously had something to do with it.  He was mentioned in the phone call, dumbass. The whistleblower claims he is a witness.  Whether you and Schiff need him, isn't the issue.  The defense wants him, and due process says they should be allowed to have him.  You're just admitting that you don't give a damn about due process.
> 
> I live the way you Schiff worshiping douchebags are so afraid to have the so-called whistleblower testify.
Click to expand...

Hunter Biden had nothing to do with Trump extorting the president of Ukraine. Two whistleblowers testified yesterday.


----------



## Faun

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> So.....you're calling for the "first hand" witnesses like Bolton, Mulvaney, Pompeo, etc to testify then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republican strategy
> 
> Block access to those with direct involvement then proclaim......all you have is hearsay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the lackey for the shysters who've blocked access to the whistlegossip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly
> Republicans pout that they can’t interview the whistleblower while they block access to Trump, Mulvaney, Giuliani, Pompeo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only reason they're calling for the president to testify is to harass him. The focus should be on the opinions filed in the complaints anyway, not an attempt to get the president or cabinet members under oath.
> 
> Democrats need a valid complaint to an actual crime before we get to that point. They have neither.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton testified under oath
> Why won’t Trump?
Click to expand...

He's too busy grabbing himself.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fact. Sorry to burst your Leftist bubble. You keep losing debates to me. Aren't you tired of losing or are you used to it? Loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only in yer mind, zog.  only in yer mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Should I bring up our pro choice debate? You ran with your tail tucked between your legs. I was polite too and you came off like the usual moonbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> haaaaaaaaaaaaaa...................  what?  wow- what's it like to stroke yer own ego like donny?  will you also claim you are a stable genius  too? i most likely bailed because you were getting more ridiculous & wasting my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you bailed because you lost. Again. But you tell yourself whatever you like. Take some more anti depressants.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Keep deflecting. When it comes to the real issues you bail. Like most in your flawed party.


----------



## playtime

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't have to.  prove he did it all by himself. & bloviating doesn't count.  GO!
> 
> 
> 
> I know you don't, it isn't there. you prove me correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you & zog share the same brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least I have one. What's your excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you haven't proven that.
> 
> GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then show me wrong.
Click to expand...


i see you glossed over the link proving you wrong.

again.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republican strategy
> 
> Block access to those with direct involvement then proclaim......all you have is hearsay
> 
> 
> 
> Says the lackey for the shysters who've blocked access to the whistlegossip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly
> Republicans pout that they can’t interview the whistleblower while they block access to Trump, Mulvaney, Giuliani, Pompeo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only reason they're calling for the president to testify is to harass him. The focus should be on the opinions filed in the complaints anyway, not an attempt to get the president or cabinet members under oath.
> 
> Democrats need a valid complaint to an actual crime before we get to that point. They have neither.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton testified under oath
> Why won’t Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's too busy grabbing himself.
Click to expand...


Why are you projecting, Fawn? LOL


----------



## OldLady

Ray From Cleveland said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because Gym Jordan said they were STAR WITNESSES doesn't make it so.
> 
> Come on now, you know this. Gym is not a Democrat and doesn't determine their strategy.
> 
> The Democrats are BUILDING their case and will save the stars for later. These guys were probably the G league stars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So even though any criminal or congressional case always starts out with their star witnesses, the Democrats didn't do it this time?  You mean they are just warming up???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cases do not always start with star witnesses.  Why do you say that?  It's not only a false claim, the reverse is often true - the star witness is withheld until the foundation is laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's a strategy.  If you can cast the most doubt in the minds of people that the subject is guilty, it taints their view of less important following witnesses.
> 
> Watch if I'm not correct.  Their other witnesses will be weaker and more comical than these two clowns.  This is the best they have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think those men were clowns, you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please....when Jordan got done with Taylor, he had the look on his face like he just got busted with somebody else's wife.  He looked more confused than a baby at a topless bar.
Click to expand...

He was speechless, alright.  But not because Jordan was so "astute."  Jordan's good at what he does, as the Republican's doberman.  I agree.  But Jordan is 95% bark and his nips yesterday barely broke skin.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> only in yer mind, zog.  only in yer mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Should I bring up our pro choice debate? You ran with your tail tucked between your legs. I was polite too and you came off like the usual moonbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> haaaaaaaaaaaaaa...................  what?  wow- what's it like to stroke yer own ego like donny?  will you also claim you are a stable genius  too? i most likely bailed because you were getting more ridiculous & wasting my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you bailed because you lost. Again. But you tell yourself whatever you like. Take some more anti depressants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep deflecting. When it comes to the real issues you bail. Like most in your flawed party.
Click to expand...


whatever gets you thru the day, zog dude.


----------



## bripat9643

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, unless intent can be proven there can be no impeachment. This is a waste of a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Intent seems obvious
> Actions show intent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intent to investigate 2016 or impact 2020? Prove the intent was to impact 2020. I'll wait patiently. Intent HAS NOT been proven. Debate me honestly on this don't give me a smiley emoji and run away like you usually do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both are actions to improve Trumps chances in 2020 and are based primarily on conspiracy theories
> 
> Trump: I hear the missing servers from 2016 have magically appeared in Ukraine. You need to investigate that
Click to expand...

That's a claim with no visible means of support.  You certainly can't ever prove it


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the lackey for the shysters who've blocked access to the whistlegossip.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly
> Republicans pout that they can’t interview the whistleblower while they block access to Trump, Mulvaney, Giuliani, Pompeo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only reason they're calling for the president to testify is to harass him. The focus should be on the opinions filed in the complaints anyway, not an attempt to get the president or cabinet members under oath.
> 
> Democrats need a valid complaint to an actual crime before we get to that point. They have neither.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton testified under oath
> Why won’t Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's too busy grabbing himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you projecting, Fawn? LOL
Click to expand...

Sadly, _I know you are but what am I,_ truly is the extent of your intellect .


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you don't, it isn't there. you prove me correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you & zog share the same brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least I have one. What's your excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you haven't proven that.
> 
> GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then show me wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i see you glossed over the link proving you wrong.
> 
> again.
Click to expand...

not at all,  I asked you to quote the part that fit your claim.  Here we are.  so no, I'm correct.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

rightwinger said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ray ray ray.... articles of impeachment do not hafta follow traditional criminal law.  doucherwitz is grabbing at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with you?  Impeachment is a process against the President for committing high CRIMES and misdemeanors.  Or are you telling me that Democrats don't need any reason to impeach a President?  When did we become the former Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> High crimes like Blow Jobs?[/QUOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like lying under oath to congress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you get a blow job?
> Nope
> impeachable to conservatives
> 
> Withholding military aid unless personal favors are granted is business as usual
Click to expand...


yeah...except that is not what happened.
You reduced what Clinton did to a single act, which the blow job itself, though the most attention of course, was actually a small part of what he did to cover it up. (And I still didn't support impeaching Clinton)
And what Trump did is based on an interpretation of the phone call, and is missing any actual action.
And even if true, if you or anyone else thinks Trump is the only one to withold funds for any number of reasons - your head is buried deeep in the sand.


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Should I bring up our pro choice debate? You ran with your tail tucked between your legs. I was polite too and you came off like the usual moonbat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haaaaaaaaaaaaaa...................  what?  wow- what's it like to stroke yer own ego like donny?  will you also claim you are a stable genius  too? i most likely bailed because you were getting more ridiculous & wasting my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you bailed because you lost. Again. But you tell yourself whatever you like. Take some more anti depressants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep deflecting. When it comes to the real issues you bail. Like most in your flawed party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whatever gets you thru the day, zog dude.
Click to expand...

well you ain't got nothing and that's a fact. that gets me through the day just fine.


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you call that extortion, then what Biden did was worse, since what he did is what the commies are accusing Trump of doing.
> 
> 
> 
> What Biden said was fully approved by Obama and both House and Congress. It was not to get them to spew BS so Clinton could win. Just so we know more facts here.
> *Discussion of mod actions edited*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  When did Obama approve it?  When did both houses of Congress approve it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was a joint effort between the US & other nations.  biden, along with other american officials were our point men &  did not go rogue on this.
> 
> What really happened when Biden forced out Ukraine's top prosecutor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There isn't a shred of evidence to support that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it states that biden wasn't alone.
Click to expand...

Please quote the relevant material.


----------



## bripat9643

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> 
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Favor regarding 2016 or 2020? 2016 is OK but 2020 is not. Therein lies the intent. How do you prove it was for 2020? I ll wait patiently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because biden is the top candidate that polls are showing who could beat donny.   that video that every dumbfuck here is trying to peddle as the  smoking gun that 'proves' biden was committing a crime....  back in 2018... when donny was a year into his term... but nothingg came of it until after biden got into the race & the polls are favorable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Nothing came of it" until Schiff-for-Brains started trying to impeach Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
Click to expand...

Apparently you believe we don't watch the news.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> From you first link:
> 
> The Department of Justice and the Special Prosecutor disagreed about whether the President, as head of the Executive Branch under Article II of the U.S. Constitution, could direct individual prosecutions if he so chose. *The Supreme Court in United States v. Nixon left the issue unresolved and has never revisited it.*
> 
> Your second link isn't even from this century and the third doesn't work.
> 
> But all this is, is more opinions and non-working links, good job commie, GOOD JOB!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first link states:
> 
> The history and policy strongly suggest that, as a general matter, the Attorney General and subordinate prosecutors may not accept direction from the President but must make the ultimate decisions about how to conduct individual investigations and prosecutions, even at the risk of being fired for disobeying the President.​
> Which was proven to be true by Nixon who fired multiple people who refused to follow his orders.
> 
> Age of the second link is irrelevant.
> 
> And this fixes the link to the third link:
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/blog...hatever-he-wants-with-the-justice-department/​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, ya don't do what the boss says, your job may not be too secure. And your solution for the third link it to put it behind a pay wall, REALLY? BTW presidents have been directing the DOJ since Thomas Jefferson was president. Hell, Eric holder said he was maobamas wing man.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said presidents can't tell the DoJ what to do. I said the DoJ doesn't have to do what the president says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you believe the DOJ is a fourth branch of government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't. That's why I never said that.
Click to expand...

The people in every other department of the administrative branch have to do what the President says, or he can fire them.  Where is it written that the DOJ is any different?


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> 
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you call that extortion, then what Biden did was worse, since what he did is what the commies are accusing Trump of doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Biden said was fully approved by Obama and both House and Congress. It was not to get them to spew BS so Clinton could win. Just so we know more facts here.
> *Discussion of mod actions edited*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  When did Obama approve it?  When did both houses of Congress approve it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was a joint effort between the US & other nations.  biden, along with other american officials were our point men &  did not go rogue on this.
> 
> What really happened when Biden forced out Ukraine's top prosecutor
Click to expand...

that link says what?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly
> Republicans pout that they can’t interview the whistleblower while they block access to Trump, Mulvaney, Giuliani, Pompeo
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason they're calling for the president to testify is to harass him. The focus should be on the opinions filed in the complaints anyway, not an attempt to get the president or cabinet members under oath.
> 
> Democrats need a valid complaint to an actual crime before we get to that point. They have neither.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton testified under oath
> Why won’t Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's too busy grabbing himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you projecting, Fawn? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, _I know you are but what am I,_ truly is the extent of your intellect .
Click to expand...


Ha, you responded. Poke successful. I knew what QE was/is and you didn't. You're dumb.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ray ray ray.... articles of impeachment do not hafta follow traditional criminal law.  doucherwitz is grabbing at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with you?  Impeachment is a process against the President for committing high CRIMES and misdemeanors.  Or are you telling me that Democrats don't need any reason to impeach a President?  When did we become the former Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> raymond, we all know you are one of them thar poorly educated fans of trump; but can't you for once try to show some dignity & research before you blurt?
> 
> there are several interpretations what 'high crimes & misdemeanors' consists of.  i omitted  the one that you claim is the only one  because of  redundancy
> 
> *Presidential Impeachment: The Legal Standard and Procedure *
> 
> 
> There are essentially four schools of thought concerning the meaning of these words, although there are innumerable subsets within those four categories.
> 
> *Congressional Interpretation*
> 
> The first general school of thought is that the standard enunciated by the Constitution is subject entirely to whatever interpretation Congress collectively wishes to make:
> 
> "What, then, is an impeachable offense? The only honest answer is that an impeachable offense is whatever a majority of the House of Representatives considers it to be at a given moment in history; conviction results from whatever offense or offenses two-thirds of the other body considers to be sufficiently serious to require removal of the accused from office..." Congressman Gerald Ford, 116 Cong. Rec. H.3113-3114 (April 15, 1970).
> 
> *Misdemeanor*
> 
> The third approach is that an indictable crime is not required to impeach and remove a President. The proponents of this view focus on the word "misdemeanor" which did not have a specific criminal connotation to it at the time the Constitution was ratified. This interpretation is somewhat belied by details of the debate the Framers had in arriving at the specific language to be used for the impeachment standard.
> 
> Initially the standard was to be "malpractice or neglect of duty." This was removed and replaced with "treason, bribery, or corruption." The word "corruption" was then eliminated. On the floor during debate the suggestion was made to add the term "maladministration." This was rejected as being too vague and the phrase "high crimes and misdemeanors" was adopted in its place. There are many legal scholars who believe this lesser standard is the correct one, however.
> 
> *Relating to the President's Official Duties*
> 
> The fourth view is that an indictable crime is not required, but that the impeachable act or acts done by the President must in some way relate to his official duties. The bad act may or may not be a crime but it would be more serious than simply "maladministration." This view is buttressed in part by an analysis of the entire phrase "high crimes or misdemeanors" which seems to be a term of art speaking to a political connection for the bad act or acts. In order to impeach it would not be necessary for the act to be a crime, but not all crimes would be impeachable offenses.
> 
> https://litigation.findlaw.com/legal-sy ... edure.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> name the high crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abuse of power.
Click to expand...

No such crime.


----------



## jc456

Faun said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ray ray ray.... articles of impeachment do not hafta follow traditional criminal law.  doucherwitz is grabbing at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with you?  Impeachment is a process against the President for committing high CRIMES and misdemeanors.  Or are you telling me that Democrats don't need any reason to impeach a President?  When did we become the former Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> raymond, we all know you are one of them thar poorly educated fans of trump; but can't you for once try to show some dignity & research before you blurt?
> 
> there are several interpretations what 'high crimes & misdemeanors' consists of.  i omitted  the one that you claim is the only one  because of  redundancy
> 
> *Presidential Impeachment: The Legal Standard and Procedure *
> 
> 
> There are essentially four schools of thought concerning the meaning of these words, although there are innumerable subsets within those four categories.
> 
> *Congressional Interpretation*
> 
> The first general school of thought is that the standard enunciated by the Constitution is subject entirely to whatever interpretation Congress collectively wishes to make:
> 
> "What, then, is an impeachable offense? The only honest answer is that an impeachable offense is whatever a majority of the House of Representatives considers it to be at a given moment in history; conviction results from whatever offense or offenses two-thirds of the other body considers to be sufficiently serious to require removal of the accused from office..." Congressman Gerald Ford, 116 Cong. Rec. H.3113-3114 (April 15, 1970).
> 
> *Misdemeanor*
> 
> The third approach is that an indictable crime is not required to impeach and remove a President. The proponents of this view focus on the word "misdemeanor" which did not have a specific criminal connotation to it at the time the Constitution was ratified. This interpretation is somewhat belied by details of the debate the Framers had in arriving at the specific language to be used for the impeachment standard.
> 
> Initially the standard was to be "malpractice or neglect of duty." This was removed and replaced with "treason, bribery, or corruption." The word "corruption" was then eliminated. On the floor during debate the suggestion was made to add the term "maladministration." This was rejected as being too vague and the phrase "high crimes and misdemeanors" was adopted in its place. There are many legal scholars who believe this lesser standard is the correct one, however.
> 
> *Relating to the President's Official Duties*
> 
> The fourth view is that an indictable crime is not required, but that the impeachable act or acts done by the President must in some way relate to his official duties. The bad act may or may not be a crime but it would be more serious than simply "maladministration." This view is buttressed in part by an analysis of the entire phrase "high crimes or misdemeanors" which seems to be a term of art speaking to a political connection for the bad act or acts. In order to impeach it would not be necessary for the act to be a crime, but not all crimes would be impeachable offenses.
> 
> https://litigation.findlaw.com/legal-sy ... edure.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> name the high crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abuse of power.
Click to expand...

what was the abuse?  does he set foreign policy as President?  it's a yes or no answer on that?


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Law Enforcement Assistance and Cooperation Treaty with Ukraine specifies that the designated officials of the two nations are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Minister of Justice, (3.1.d.).  The treaty binds those two offices--and so the usual rules in both nations, regarding those offices:  In the Treaty.  So from the New York Times, about the phone--Barbarous Anti-American sentiment is apparently what the White House has documented.
> 
> "A Justice Department official said that Mr. Barr had no knowledge of the call until the director of national intelligence and the intelligence community’s inspector general sent the department the whistle-blower’s criminal referral late last month, and that Mr. Trump has not spoken with the attorney general “about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son.”
> 
> Political interference is not considered cause, stated in the Treaty provisions.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/106/cdoc/tdoc16/CDOC-106tdoc16.pdf
> 
> Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hatter waving takes on a new appearance.  "Banzai! Surprise!" Attack on the USA apparently is supported--or on Ukraine, or Crimea!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So-called whistleblowers don't hand down indictments.
> "Cause" for what?
> What difference does it make if Barr knew about the call?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes no difference if Barr knew about the call. What matters is that Barr was not investigating Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't matter either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course that matters in terms of the treaty since a requirement to request support includes the requestor name the authority on the investigation.
Click to expand...

That can be provided after the fact.


----------



## bripat9643

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you call that extortion, then what Biden did was worse, since what he did is what the commies are accusing Trump of doing.
> 
> 
> 
> What Biden said was fully approved by Obama and both House and Congress. It was not to get them to spew BS so Clinton could win. Just so we know more facts here.
> *Discussion of mod actions edited*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  When did Obama approve it?  When did both houses of Congress approve it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was a joint effort between the US & other nations.  biden, along with other american officials were our point men &  did not go rogue on this.
> 
> What really happened when Biden forced out Ukraine's top prosecutor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There isn't a shred of evidence to support that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All kinds of evidence supports it.
Click to expand...

Like?  Your biases don't count.


----------



## jc456

bripat9643 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Biden said was fully approved by Obama and both House and Congress. It was not to get them to spew BS so Clinton could win. Just so we know more facts here.
> *Discussion of mod actions edited*
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  When did Obama approve it?  When did both houses of Congress approve it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was a joint effort between the US & other nations.  biden, along with other american officials were our point men &  did not go rogue on this.
> 
> What really happened when Biden forced out Ukraine's top prosecutor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There isn't a shred of evidence to support that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All kinds of evidence supports it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like?  Your biases don't count.
Click to expand...

Bri, he thinks you and I should die.


----------



## Rambunctious

IM2 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say "PERSONAL" favor... TWIT? NO!
> 
> Reading comprehension is your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. But Trump asked for a personal favor. Dumb shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but that's bull shit. Please keep your bull shit to yourself. Normal people that know the truth don't need to hear that pathetic garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sad. You believe that Trump cares about corruption in general. He just asked for announcements about investigations into Biden and Crowdstrike because he was spitballin'.
> 
> Mother fucking bad faith mother fucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump campaigned on ending DC corruption...pay attention...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And he then came in and became the most corrupt president in modern history.
Click to expand...

Really how?...when you say the most corrupt in modern history you must have an answer...so tell me how is Trump the most corrupt?...tic tock tic tock....


----------



## Nostra

Faun said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm......then who was the Trump political rival you referenced?
> 
> Watch this....................
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, I was talking about the treaty. It matters not what Trump wanted investigated, he was not authorized to use that treaty for any purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me refresh your feeble memory about exactly what you said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's not authorized by that treaty to ask the president of Ukraine *to investigate a political rival.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are now claiming you were not talking about Biden, so who were you referencing?
> 
> Watch this..................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it still doesn't matter what Trump asked to be investigated since he is not authorized by the treaty to invoke it. Something you don't know because you either didn't read the treaty or you're simply not intelligent enough to understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again I will ask...........and you will dodge.............show me the part of the treaty that says corruption can't be looked into if your name is Biden.
> 
> While you are doing that, explain which political rival you were referencing if it wasn't Biden.
> 
> It sure is fun painting you into a corner.  (this is where you claim I didn't paint you into a corner in a feeble attempt to ignore the two challenges in this post)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I will tell you again, the treaty was not about Biden, try as hard as you wish to make it about him. The treaty is about Trump, who again, was not authorized to use it.
> 
> That's now twice you've asked that and twice I gave you an answer you don't like. If you keep asking you will keep getting the same answer; and you know what repeating yourself but expecting a different response symptomatic of, right?
Click to expand...

Since you can't back up that claim, dumbfuck...... link us up to the part of the treaty that says the President can't use it.


----------



## Nostra

Faun said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Republicans said:
> 
> 
> 
> The United States senate is red so you should pray that you have enough along with those six psychopaths
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe anyone really believes the Senate republicans would vote to impeach Trump regardless of the the evidence. It Trump was convicted and removed from office, the republicans would be handing the election to democrats. There are 3 republicans who have announced a run for the presidency other than Trump.  If you are like most voters, you've probably never heard of any of them.  They have little if any backing and stand no chance. Others could come forward, but January is a little late to start organizing a campaign and raising funds.
> 
> What is really happening is the case against Trump is being presented to the voters. I expect the House to impeach him and the Senate to conduct the shortest impeach trial in history.  I doubt the impeachment will have any effect on Trump's base but certainly will have an effect on other voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly right. The voting public will serve, in effect, as a jury. And it all comes down to whether or not we feel the Senate is right or if they abrogated their duty. But one party is likely to win the Senate, House and White House next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not necessarily what it comes down to at all. You're assuming that House Democrats will vote to impeach and I don't think a majority is stupid enough to crawl out on that skinny limb. There's just no proof of any crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure there is. Trump himself unwittingly confessed he solicited a foreign national to help with his campaign by opening up an investigation into a political rival. That in itself is a crinme.
Click to expand...

There is no "crinme", dumbfuck.


----------



## The Purge

I find this QUIT INTERESTING AND DISTURBING AT THE SAME TIME....SEEMS EVERYTHING CORRUPT GOES DIRECTLY BACK TO THE SURRENDER MONKEY!!!


----------



## OKTexas

IM2 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> 
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ASKED  to DO A FAVOR INSTEAD OF DEMANDING UKRAINE TO DO SOMETHING...OR ELSE....SEEMS WRONGWINGER SPELLED OUT THE ANSWER AND DIDN'T  EVEN KNOW IT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren`t getting the money if they refused to fire a corrupt prosecutor. It`s not really the same as asking for a bogus investigation of a political rival. The drive to oust the crooked prosecutor was an international effort. Got anything else?
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...a-error-bidens-ukraine-showdown-was-december/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A former VP threatened US aid unless the investigator who was looking into the company his son was working for was fired is not the same?
> 
> The idea that his son got this job, making 80K a month, with no experience in the industry, not even able to understand the language, is not suspicious?
> 
> And now recently, we found that the company in question, tried to garner favor of the US State Department by dropping Hunter's name in an email, that's something that doesn't need to be looked into?
> 
> We have 7.5 billion people on this planet, and out of those 7.5 billion, Hunter Biden was the most qualified for this highly paying job; a guy who was kicked out of the military, and went to rehab multiple times for his drug addiction problem?
> 
> You're so correct.........nothing to see here folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of this is bullshit. I believe Biden had run a bank before he was put on this board. He was on the board of Amtrak. He worked in the US Dept. of Commerce. He was qualified to serve on this board, so let's just throw this argument back in the trash can.
> 
> Hunter Biden - Wikipedia
Click to expand...



Yeah, his wife said he blew all their money on prostitutes, drugs and strippers where they couldn't pay their bills. Sound like the perfect guy to be on a company board, right? Every job you mentioned his daddy got for him.

.


----------



## Nostra

rightwinger said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats have yet to prove intent. I ll wait patiently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps demands of Zelensky show intent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link to his "demand".
> 
> Watch this dodge...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only Trump, but the staff Trump told him to deal with
> 
> Read my Signature...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
Click to expand...

That is not a demand.

Major fail by you.

Please try again.


----------



## Nostra

Tommy Tainant said:


> Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?


He did that when he released the transcript of the call.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

playtime said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> 
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ray ray ray.... articles of impeachment do not hafta follow traditional criminal law.  doucherwitz is grabbing at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with you?  Impeachment is a process against the President for committing high CRIMES and misdemeanors.  Or are you telling me that Democrats don't need any reason to impeach a President?  When did we become the former Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> raymond, we all know you are one of them thar poorly educated fans of trump; but can't you for once try to show some dignity & research before you blurt?
> 
> there are several interpretations what 'high crimes & misdemeanors' consists of.  i omitted  the one that you claim is the only one  because of  redundancy
> 
> *Presidential Impeachment: The Legal Standard and Procedure *
> 
> 
> There are essentially four schools of thought concerning the meaning of these words, although there are innumerable subsets within those four categories.
> 
> *Congressional Interpretation*
> 
> The first general school of thought is that the standard enunciated by the Constitution is subject entirely to whatever interpretation Congress collectively wishes to make:
> 
> "What, then, is an impeachable offense? The only honest answer is that an impeachable offense is whatever a majority of the House of Representatives considers it to be at a given moment in history; conviction results from whatever offense or offenses two-thirds of the other body considers to be sufficiently serious to require removal of the accused from office..." Congressman Gerald Ford, 116 Cong. Rec. H.3113-3114 (April 15, 1970).
> 
> *Misdemeanor*
> 
> The third approach is that an indictable crime is not required to impeach and remove a President. The proponents of this view focus on the word "misdemeanor" which did not have a specific criminal connotation to it at the time the Constitution was ratified. This interpretation is somewhat belied by details of the debate the Framers had in arriving at the specific language to be used for the impeachment standard.
> 
> Initially the standard was to be "malpractice or neglect of duty." This was removed and replaced with "treason, bribery, or corruption." The word "corruption" was then eliminated. On the floor during debate the suggestion was made to add the term "maladministration." This was rejected as being too vague and the phrase "high crimes and misdemeanors" was adopted in its place. There are many legal scholars who believe this lesser standard is the correct one, however.
> 
> *Relating to the President's Official Duties*
> 
> The fourth view is that an indictable crime is not required, but that the impeachable act or acts done by the President must in some way relate to his official duties. The bad act may or may not be a crime but it would be more serious than simply "maladministration." This view is buttressed in part by an analysis of the entire phrase "high crimes or misdemeanors" which seems to be a term of art speaking to a political connection for the bad act or acts. In order to impeach it would not be necessary for the act to be a crime, but not all crimes would be impeachable offenses.
> 
> https://litigation.findlaw.com/legal-sy ... edure.html
Click to expand...


Great!  Try to impeach Trump on some of these frail grounds, and see what happens to the next commie President with a Republican led house.  Two can play this game you know.


----------



## OKTexas

playtime said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay is not admissible evidence, as Jordan made very clear with Sondland's correction that had 6 men and 4 conversations making a mockery of Taylor's "clear (3rd hand) understanding".
> 
> Ken Starr nailed the summary, not a hint of a crime was presented, let alone an impeachable crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sondland will be front & center to testify as a first person witness next week - on wednesday i believe; so there goes your little happy place thought bubble popping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and he will testify that Trump told him directly there was no quid pro quo.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummmm.... he changed his testimony.   d'oh!
Click to expand...



Link?

.


----------



## joaquinmiller

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Jordan: You didn’t listen in on President Trump and Zelensky’s call?
> 
> Taylor: I did not.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never talked with Chief of Staff Mulvaney?
> 
> Taylor: I never did.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never met the president?
> 
> Taylor: That’s correct.
> 
> Jordan: You had three meetings again with Zelenksy and it didn’t come up … and President Zelensky never made an announcement. … and you’re their star witness.



Jordan was hardly going to ask Taylor about what he _did_ know.   And he's safe in the knowledge Mulvaney won't be testifying.

The demand for the "deliverable" came through a different channel.  Jordan knows that.  Most sentient beings know that by now.


----------



## Meister

rightwinger said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ray ray ray.... articles of impeachment do not hafta follow traditional criminal law.  doucherwitz is grabbing at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with you?  Impeachment is a process against the President for committing high CRIMES and misdemeanors.  Or are you telling me that Democrats don't need any reason to impeach a President?  When did we become the former Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> High crimes like Blow Jobs?[/QUOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like lying under oath to congress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you get a blow job?
> Nope
> impeachable to conservatives
> 
> Withholding military aid unless personal favors are granted is business as usual
Click to expand...

You might want to go back and re read what he was actually impeached for, RW.
Hint....it wasn't the act of a blowjob.  I wasn't impressed with the Clinton impeachment
by the repubs, but it is what it is.
Nixon was on his way to impeachment because of B&E.
Clinton was impeached because of sex and lies.
Trump is up for impeachment for a phone call.


----------



## Nostra

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still purely opinion......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> Sworn, first hand testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pure opinion, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still sworn testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
Click to expand...

Bullshit.  They had ZERO first hand testimony.  None.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

OldLady said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So even though any criminal or congressional case always starts out with their star witnesses, the Democrats didn't do it this time?  You mean they are just warming up???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cases do not always start with star witnesses.  Why do you say that?  It's not only a false claim, the reverse is often true - the star witness is withheld until the foundation is laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's a strategy.  If you can cast the most doubt in the minds of people that the subject is guilty, it taints their view of less important following witnesses.
> 
> Watch if I'm not correct.  Their other witnesses will be weaker and more comical than these two clowns.  This is the best they have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think those men were clowns, you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please....when Jordan got done with Taylor, he had the look on his face like he just got busted with somebody else's wife.  He looked more confused than a baby at a topless bar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was speechless, alright.  But not because Jordan was so "astute."  Jordan's good at what he does, as the Republican's doberman.  I agree.  But Jordan is 95% bark and his nips yesterday barely broke skin.
Click to expand...


What Jordan did was prove what this farce is all about.  No real evidence or witnesses, just a bunch of people that heard from other people, that heard from other people.  This is more like a high school debate than it is a US Congress. 

It also proves is that they had the penally in place, just looking for the slightest reason to use it.  That's not hard to prove given the MSM and Democrats saying they were going to impeach Trump before he even got into the White House.


----------



## OKTexas

rightwinger said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> 
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ray ray ray.... articles of impeachment do not hafta follow traditional criminal law.  doucherwitz is grabbing at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with you?  Impeachment is a process against the President for committing high CRIMES and misdemeanors.  Or are you telling me that Democrats don't need any reason to impeach a President?  When did we become the former Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> High crimes like Blow Jobs?
Click to expand...



No, perjury, obstruction and witness tampering.

.


----------



## Nostra

RealDave said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link to his "demand".
> 
> Watch this dodge...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only Trump, but the staff Trump told him to deal with
> 
> Read my Signature...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Favor regarding 2016 or 2020? 2016 is OK but 2020 is not. Therein lies the intent. How do you prove it was for 2020? I ll wait patiently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you call that extortion, then what Biden did was worse, since what he did is what the commies are accusing Trump of doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Biden said was fully approved by Obama and both House and Congress. It was not to get them to spew BS so Clinton could win. Just so we know more facts here.
> *Discussion of mod actions edited, *
> 
> YEP, Above you can see. More weak USMB DOPer Mod editing of our factual posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link to this approval of Biden's extortion to get a prosecutor fired for investigating his son's company?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no extortion by Biden because of his son.
Click to expand...

There was clear extortion by Biden on behalf of his son.  You should watch the video and get educated.


----------



## Nostra

RealDave said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> 
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ASKED  to DO A FAVOR INSTEAD OF DEMANDING UKRAINE TO DO SOMETHING...OR ELSE....SEEMS WRONGWINGER SPELLED OUT THE ANSWER AND DIDN'T  EVEN KNOW IT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren`t getting the money if they refused to fire a corrupt prosecutor. It`s not really the same as asking for a bogus investigation of a political rival. The drive to oust the crooked prosecutor was an international effort. Got anything else?
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...a-error-bidens-ukraine-showdown-was-december/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In YOUR LEFTIST OPINION....which means less than nothing! Was that international effort from the same people who REFUSED FOR 7 DECADES TO PAY THEIR FAIR SHARE OF NATO EXPENSE . LEAVING AMERICA TO FOOT THE BILL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus fuck you are a liar.  The nations were on a schedule to comply before fat assed Trump took office.
Click to expand...

Link?

(I won't hold my breath)


----------



## Nostra

RealDave said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let it happen. Let republicans take until November 1 to remind the other 70 percent of the American people who aren't "we'll do anything for Trump" suckers about how corrupt this president is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't corrupt stop lying. The only real corruption to emerge from this mess is the Biden's corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using foreign aid to extort for political gain is corruption.
Click to expand...

You just described what Biden did.


----------



## Cellblock2429

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched quite a bit of it and heard nothing but hearsay. Hearsay isn't even legal in a court of law.
> 
> All the Dems are doing is paving the way for a Trump win in 2020. What a pack of imbeciles.
> 
> Go Dems
> 
> 
> 
> Then you don't mind if Trump stops blocking witnesses and documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Schiff-for-Brains stops blocking witnesses and documents..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not going to work arbuckle. Witnesses that have nothing to do with the act don't need to testify. We don't need to hear from Strzok and Page. We don't need to hear Hunter Biden. We  don't need  to hear the whistleblower since we now have corroborating testimonies. We do need to hear from all who were directly on the call.
Click to expand...

/-----/ *"We don't need to hear the whistleblower since we now have corroborating testimonies"*
Yeah, three corroborating clowns who all have second-hand knowledge.

Say listen, a guy told me that another guy told him that you *MAY* have robbed the 7/11 this morning. You should turn yourself in to the police and make sure you bring 5 years of tax returns - but no lawyer.


----------



## Nostra

rightwinger said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> 
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ray ray ray.... articles of impeachment do not hafta follow traditional criminal law.  doucherwitz is grabbing at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with you?  Impeachment is a process against the President for committing high CRIMES and misdemeanors.  Or are you telling me that Democrats don't need any reason to impeach a President?  When did we become the former Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> High crimes like Blow Jobs?
Click to expand...

Like perjury.


----------



## The Purge

Nostra said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let it happen. Let republicans take until November 1 to remind the other 70 percent of the American people who aren't "we'll do anything for Trump" suckers about how corrupt this president is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't corrupt stop lying. The only real corruption to emerge from this mess is the Biden's corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using foreign aid to extort for political gain is corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just described what Biden did.
Click to expand...


Trump ASKED for a favor never fulfilled

Biden DEMANDED THATVA PROSECUTOR BE FIRED AND BRAGGED ABOUT IT COMING TRUE WHEN HE WOULD NOT RELEASE $1 BILLION IN AID

YET TRUMP IS BEING IMPEACHED...???????


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched quite a bit of it and heard nothing but hearsay. Hearsay isn't even legal in a court of law.
> 
> All the Dems are doing is paving the way for a Trump win in 2020. What a pack of imbeciles.
> 
> Go Dems
> 
> 
> 
> Then you don't mind if Trump stops blocking witnesses and documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Schiff-for-Brains stops blocking witnesses and documents..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not going to work arbuckle. Witnesses that have nothing to do with the act don't need to testify. We don't need to hear from Strzok and Page. We don't need to hear Hunter Biden. We  don't need  to hear the whistleblower since we now have corroborating testimonies. We do need to hear from all who were directly on the call.
Click to expand...


No, you do need to hear from the whistleblower because his intent needs to be determined.  You need to hear from the whistleblower to find out who created the letter to Congress since it's clear it was written by an attorney, or more likely, Schiff Face.  We need to hear the whistleblower testify under oath to Congress, that Schiff Face never met him, nor discussed this situation before it became public as Schiff Face claims.  

Schiff Face is hiding this guy so he can't tell us the real story of how this happened.  So don't say the whistleblower is irrelevant in this case.  We need him to prove this was a staged coupe right from the beginning.  Although Democrats are not real Americans, we real Americans have lived by the law that states the accused has the right to face his accuser in the court of law.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

joaquinmiller said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan: You didn’t listen in on President Trump and Zelensky’s call?
> 
> Taylor: I did not.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never talked with Chief of Staff Mulvaney?
> 
> Taylor: I never did.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never met the president?
> 
> Taylor: That’s correct.
> 
> Jordan: You had three meetings again with Zelenksy and it didn’t come up … and President Zelensky never made an announcement. … and you’re their star witness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan was hardly going to ask Taylor about what he _did_ know.   And he's safe in the knowledge Mulvaney won't be testifying.
> 
> The demand for the "deliverable" came through a different channel.  Jordan knows that.  Most sentient beings know that by now.
Click to expand...


Francisco, what are you talking about? The star witness for Adam Schiff is this. That is pathetic.


----------



## Nostra

Nazi Pelousy is on TV right now saying this farce isn't about politics, it's about Patriotism.  Even did it with a straight face...........has to be all the botox.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

joaquinmiller said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan: You didn’t listen in on President Trump and Zelensky’s call?
> 
> Taylor: I did not.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never talked with Chief of Staff Mulvaney?
> 
> Taylor: I never did.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never met the president?
> 
> Taylor: That’s correct.
> 
> Jordan: You had three meetings again with Zelenksy and it didn’t come up … and President Zelensky never made an announcement. … and you’re their star witness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan was hardly going to ask Taylor about what he _did_ know.   And he's safe in the knowledge Mulvaney won't be testifying.
> 
> The demand for the "deliverable" came through a different channel.  Jordan knows that.  Most sentient beings know that by now.
Click to expand...


Ramon, since you're dumb. Read this:

“Mr. Jordan, it’s certainly accurate on the first two meetings, because to my knowledge the Ukrainians were not aware of the hold on assistance until the 29th of August,” Taylor responded. “The third meeting that you mentioned, with Senator Murphy and Senator Johnston, there was discussion of security assistance but … *but, uh, there was not a discussion of linkage.”*


----------



## bripat9643

Ray From Cleveland said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched quite a bit of it and heard nothing but hearsay. Hearsay isn't even legal in a court of law.
> 
> All the Dems are doing is paving the way for a Trump win in 2020. What a pack of imbeciles.
> 
> Go Dems
> 
> 
> 
> Then you don't mind if Trump stops blocking witnesses and documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Schiff-for-Brains stops blocking witnesses and documents..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not going to work arbuckle. Witnesses that have nothing to do with the act don't need to testify. We don't need to hear from Strzok and Page. We don't need to hear Hunter Biden. We  don't need  to hear the whistleblower since we now have corroborating testimonies. We do need to hear from all who were directly on the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you do need to hear from the whistleblower because his intent needs to be determined.  You need to hear from the whistleblower to find out who created the letter to Congress since it's clear it was written by an attorney, or more likely, Schiff Face.  We need to hear the whistleblower testify under oath to Congress, that Schiff Face never met him, nor discussed this situation before it became public as Schiff Face claims.
> 
> Schiff Face is hiding this guy so he can't tell us the real story of how this happened.  So don't say the whistleblower is irrelevant in this case.  We need him to prove this was a staged coupe right from the beginning.  Although Democrats are not real Americans, we real Americans have lived by the law that states the accused has the right to face his accuser in the court of law.
Click to expand...

What IM2 really means is that Schiff-for-Brains doesn't want him to testify.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Nostra said:


> Nazi Pelousy is on TV right now saying this farce isn't about politics, it's about Patriotism.  Even did it with a straight face...........has to be all the botox.



Somebody should ask her why she isn't in charge of this instead of Schiff.  That would be an interesting answer.  But of course, the MSM will never do that.


----------



## joaquinmiller

AzogtheDefiler said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan: You didn’t listen in on President Trump and Zelensky’s call?
> 
> Taylor: I did not.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never talked with Chief of Staff Mulvaney?
> 
> Taylor: I never did.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never met the president?
> 
> Taylor: That’s correct.
> 
> Jordan: You had three meetings again with Zelenksy and it didn’t come up … and President Zelensky never made an announcement. … and you’re their star witness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan was hardly going to ask Taylor about what he _did_ know.   And he's safe in the knowledge Mulvaney won't be testifying.
> 
> The demand for the "deliverable" came through a different channel.  Jordan knows that.  Most sentient beings know that by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Francisco, what are you talking about? The star witness for Adam Schiff is this. That is pathetic.
Click to expand...


Who told you he was the star witness?

BTW, I'm talking about the "deliverable."   You never heard of it?


----------



## bripat9643

Nostra said:


> Nazi Pelousy is on TV right now saying this farce isn't about politics, it's about Patriotism.  Even did it with a straight face...........has to be all the botox.


She is one of the best actors in Congress.  The things she says without so much as a twitch are unbelievable.


----------



## Olde Europe

IM2 said:


> Hunter Biden had nothing to do with Trump extorting the president of Ukraine. Two whistleblowers testified yesterday.



Lindsey Graham is the chairman of the Senate Judiciary Committee.  He could gavel his Committee into session this very day if Hunter's "corruption" were such an urgent, burning concern, and start an investigation into Hunter's nefarious activities.  Heck, he could have done it months ago - actually, the Goobers could have done it in 2015, when Hunter actually was on the board of Burisma.

They didn't, and they don't.  Funny, that, isn't it?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

bripat9643 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched quite a bit of it and heard nothing but hearsay. Hearsay isn't even legal in a court of law.
> 
> All the Dems are doing is paving the way for a Trump win in 2020. What a pack of imbeciles.
> 
> Go Dems
> 
> 
> 
> Then you don't mind if Trump stops blocking witnesses and documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Schiff-for-Brains stops blocking witnesses and documents..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not going to work arbuckle. Witnesses that have nothing to do with the act don't need to testify. We don't need to hear from Strzok and Page. We don't need to hear Hunter Biden. We  don't need  to hear the whistleblower since we now have corroborating testimonies. We do need to hear from all who were directly on the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you do need to hear from the whistleblower because his intent needs to be determined.  You need to hear from the whistleblower to find out who created the letter to Congress since it's clear it was written by an attorney, or more likely, Schiff Face.  We need to hear the whistleblower testify under oath to Congress, that Schiff Face never met him, nor discussed this situation before it became public as Schiff Face claims.
> 
> Schiff Face is hiding this guy so he can't tell us the real story of how this happened.  So don't say the whistleblower is irrelevant in this case.  We need him to prove this was a staged coupe right from the beginning.  Although Democrats are not real Americans, we real Americans have lived by the law that states the accused has the right to face his accuser in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What IM2 really means is that Schiff-for-Brains doesn't want him to testify.
Click to expand...


If Republicans could force him to testify, Schiff would Schiff himself.  Because the whistleblower under oath would have to state exactly what took place that brought us here.  He would have to testify who he alerted first, who prepared his statement, and it would all lead back to this guy.


----------



## Cellblock2429

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, unless intent can be proven there can be no impeachment. This is a waste of a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Intent seems obvious
> Actions show intent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intent to investigate 2016 or impact 2020? Prove the intent was to impact 2020. I'll wait patiently. Intent HAS NOT been proven. Debate me honestly on this don't give me a smiley emoji and run away like you usually do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both are actions to improve Trumps chances in 2020 and are based primarily on conspiracy theories
> 
> Trump: I hear the missing servers from 2016 have magically appeared in Ukraine. You need to investigate that
Click to expand...

/----/ 
*Trump seizes on diplomats' inability to cite an impeachable offense at hearing*
".@RepRatcliffe asked the two ‘star’ witnesses, ‘where is the impeachable event in that call?’ Both stared straight ahead with a blank look on their face, remained silent, & were unable to answer the question,” Trump tweeted Thursday morning. “That would be the end of a case run by normal people! - but not Shifty!”


----------



## 007

The Purge said:


> I find this QUIT INTERESTING AND DISTURBING AT THE SAME TIME....SEEMS EVERYTHING CORRUPT GOES DIRECTLY BACK TO THE SURRENDER MONKEY!!!


Yep... the PAJAMA BOI... just another snot nosed little triggered leftist punk.


----------



## joaquinmiller

AzogtheDefiler said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan: You didn’t listen in on President Trump and Zelensky’s call?
> 
> Taylor: I did not.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never talked with Chief of Staff Mulvaney?
> 
> Taylor: I never did.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never met the president?
> 
> Taylor: That’s correct.
> 
> Jordan: You had three meetings again with Zelenksy and it didn’t come up … and President Zelensky never made an announcement. … and you’re their star witness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan was hardly going to ask Taylor about what he _did_ know.   And he's safe in the knowledge Mulvaney won't be testifying.
> 
> The demand for the "deliverable" came through a different channel.  Jordan knows that.  Most sentient beings know that by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ramon, since you're dumb. Read this:
> 
> “Mr. Jordan, it’s certainly accurate on the first two meetings, because to my knowledge the Ukrainians were not aware of the hold on assistance until the 29th of August,” Taylor responded. “The third meeting that you mentioned, with Senator Murphy and Senator Johnston, there was discussion of security assistance but … *but, uh, there was not a discussion of linkage.”*
Click to expand...


Not even Joaquin Miller's real name was Joaquin Miller.  He was an American, born to German immigrant parents.  You should attempt your feeble nitwitticisms by call me Fritz or Heinrich, but whatever helps you.


----------



## RealDave

Nostra said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let it happen. Let republicans take until November 1 to remind the other 70 percent of the American people who aren't "we'll do anything for Trump" suckers about how corrupt this president is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't corrupt stop lying. The only real corruption to emerge from this mess is the Biden's corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using foreign aid to extort for political gain is corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just described what Biden did.
Click to expand...

What political gain?????


----------



## jbander

Ray From Cleveland said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 1:
> 
> This may come back to bite dems but...is today's hearing pointless?
> 
> The reason I ask is, neither if these two had first hand knowledge, but only heard it from other people.  That is hearsay. Now, during this portion of the events, it may make for a good show, but, hearsay is not admissible as evidence.  What happens if it goes to trial in the senate, and they say that all these testimonies that rely on hearsay are to be disregarded?
> 
> Jim Jordan did make a good point to Taylor's, and that is, if he got his information second hand, how does he know the original source is not wrong, or got some facts wrong.
> 
> And I know some will say "but this is not a criminal court but a political court", doesnt matter, still cant use hearsay as evidence, people make up stuff all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> That is correct. In a court of law, neither of these two star witnesses today would have even been allowed in the doors.
> 
> And they are best the dems had.
> 
> This entire WITCH HUNT / COUP - Part II is a FARCE, just like the Meuller witch hunt, and it IS, blowing up in the dems face, AGAIN, BIG TIME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Jordan put it best when he said the star witnesses were witness to nothing.  He read a statement of six people having four conversations, and asked if that's how Taylor was certain Trump was bribing Zelensky?
Click to expand...

There is no doubt in anyone's mind that scum bag tried to bribe Zelinsky , First off it's the action of a ass hole and scum  is definitely a ass hole. So that's a match, Doing it in front of other people is stupid and scum bag is defiantly stupid , it is a cruel action and scum bag is definitely cruel and the real point it's a scummy thing to do and scum bag is definitely scum. Guilty as charged and watching you clowns piss themselves over this is a hoot.


----------



## RealDave

Nostra said:


> Nazi Pelousy is on TV right now saying this farce isn't about politics, it's about Patriotism.  Even did it with a straight face...........has to be all the botox.


I now trhis is a shocker to you Trumpettes.  But the loyalty it to country & not Trump.

It is the duty of Congress to impeach a piece of shit like Trump that violated the law.


----------



## rightwinger

Nostra said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let it happen. Let republicans take until November 1 to remind the other 70 percent of the American people who aren't "we'll do anything for Trump" suckers about how corrupt this president is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't corrupt stop lying. The only real corruption to emerge from this mess is the Biden's corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using foreign aid to extort for political gain is corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just described what Biden did.
Click to expand...

Not even close

Biden did things openly and on behalf of the US and in coordination with our allies

Trump insisted on secrecy, locked the information on a secure server, threatened those who were involved and acted for his personal gain


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched quite a bit of it and heard nothing but hearsay. Hearsay isn't even legal in a court of law.
> 
> All the Dems are doing is paving the way for a Trump win in 2020. What a pack of imbeciles.
> 
> Go Dems
> 
> 
> 
> Then you don't mind if Trump stops blocking witnesses and documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Schiff-for-Brains stops blocking witnesses and documents..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not going to work arbuckle. Witnesses that have nothing to do with the act don't need to testify. We don't need to hear from Strzok and Page. We don't need to hear Hunter Biden. We  don't need  to hear the whistleblower since we now have corroborating testimonies. We do need to hear from all who were directly on the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you do need to hear from the whistleblower because his intent needs to be determined.  You need to hear from the whistleblower to find out who created the letter to Congress since it's clear it was written by an attorney, or more likely, Schiff Face.  We need to hear the whistleblower testify under oath to Congress, that Schiff Face never met him, nor discussed this situation before it became public as Schiff Face claims.
> 
> Schiff Face is hiding this guy so he can't tell us the real story of how this happened.  So don't say the whistleblower is irrelevant in this case.  We need him to prove this was a staged coupe right from the beginning.  Although Democrats are not real Americans, we real Americans have lived by the law that states the accused has the right to face his accuser in the court of law.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.  The Whistleblower told the truth as evident from the released summary of that call.

The beginning?  The beginning was when Trump tried to extort the Ukraine for political gain.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

joaquinmiller said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan: You didn’t listen in on President Trump and Zelensky’s call?
> 
> Taylor: I did not.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never talked with Chief of Staff Mulvaney?
> 
> Taylor: I never did.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never met the president?
> 
> Taylor: That’s correct.
> 
> Jordan: You had three meetings again with Zelenksy and it didn’t come up … and President Zelensky never made an announcement. … and you’re their star witness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan was hardly going to ask Taylor about what he _did_ know.   And he's safe in the knowledge Mulvaney won't be testifying.
> 
> The demand for the "deliverable" came through a different channel.  Jordan knows that.  Most sentient beings know that by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ramon, since you're dumb. Read this:
> 
> “Mr. Jordan, it’s certainly accurate on the first two meetings, because to my knowledge the Ukrainians were not aware of the hold on assistance until the 29th of August,” Taylor responded. “The third meeting that you mentioned, with Senator Murphy and Senator Johnston, there was discussion of security assistance but … *but, uh, there was not a discussion of linkage.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even Joaquin Miller's real name was Joaquin Miller.  He was an American, born to German immigrant parents.  You should attempt your feeble nitwitticisms by call me Fritz or Heinrich, but whatever helps you.
Click to expand...

Oh I know. If he were truly Latino I would not be mocking the name as it would be racist. Thanks for playing, Rodrigo.


----------



## RealDave

bripat9643 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched quite a bit of it and heard nothing but hearsay. Hearsay isn't even legal in a court of law.
> 
> All the Dems are doing is paving the way for a Trump win in 2020. What a pack of imbeciles.
> 
> Go Dems
> 
> 
> 
> Then you don't mind if Trump stops blocking witnesses and documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Schiff-for-Brains stops blocking witnesses and documents..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not going to work arbuckle. Witnesses that have nothing to do with the act don't need to testify. We don't need to hear from Strzok and Page. We don't need to hear Hunter Biden. We  don't need  to hear the whistleblower since we now have corroborating testimonies. We do need to hear from all who were directly on the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you do need to hear from the whistleblower because his intent needs to be determined.  You need to hear from the whistleblower to find out who created the letter to Congress since it's clear it was written by an attorney, or more likely, Schiff Face.  We need to hear the whistleblower testify under oath to Congress, that Schiff Face never met him, nor discussed this situation before it became public as Schiff Face claims.
> 
> Schiff Face is hiding this guy so he can't tell us the real story of how this happened.  So don't say the whistleblower is irrelevant in this case.  We need him to prove this was a staged coupe right from the beginning.  Although Democrats are not real Americans, we real Americans have lived by the law that states the accused has the right to face his accuser in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What IM2 really means is that Schiff-for-Brains doesn't want him to testify.
Click to expand...

 He does not want to expose the identity.

You assfucks just want to lie about him & call him childish names.


----------



## Nostra

RealDave said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let it happen. Let republicans take until November 1 to remind the other 70 percent of the American people who aren't "we'll do anything for Trump" suckers about how corrupt this president is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't corrupt stop lying. The only real corruption to emerge from this mess is the Biden's corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using foreign aid to extort for political gain is corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just described what Biden did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What political gain?????
Click to expand...

Keeping his job.  If it was exposed that he used his position as VP to get his crackhead son, who had zero experience in oil and gas, and zero experience in Ukraine, a no-show position based solely on his last name on the Board of Directors of a Ukranian oil and gas company, Biden would have been toast.


----------



## rightwinger

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, unless intent can be proven there can be no impeachment. This is a waste of a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Intent seems obvious
> Actions show intent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intent to investigate 2016 or impact 2020? Prove the intent was to impact 2020. I'll wait patiently. Intent HAS NOT been proven. Debate me honestly on this don't give me a smiley emoji and run away like you usually do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both are actions to improve Trumps chances in 2020 and are based primarily on conspiracy theories
> 
> Trump: I hear the missing servers from 2016 have magically appeared in Ukraine. You need to investigate that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/
> *Trump seizes on diplomats' inability to cite an impeachable offense at hearing*
> ".@RepRatcliffe asked the two ‘star’ witnesses, ‘where is the impeachable event in that call?’ Both stared straight ahead with a blank look on their face, remained silent, & were unable to answer the question,” Trump tweeted Thursday morning. “That would be the end of a case run by normal people! - but not Shifty!”
Click to expand...

I watched yesterday

What they repeatedly replied to this line of Republican questioning was that they were there to provide the facts as they saw them and not to voice opinion on the law. They repeatedly said that was Congresses function


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

jbander said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 1:
> 
> This may come back to bite dems but...is today's hearing pointless?
> 
> The reason I ask is, neither if these two had first hand knowledge, but only heard it from other people.  That is hearsay. Now, during this portion of the events, it may make for a good show, but, hearsay is not admissible as evidence.  What happens if it goes to trial in the senate, and they say that all these testimonies that rely on hearsay are to be disregarded?
> 
> Jim Jordan did make a good point to Taylor's, and that is, if he got his information second hand, how does he know the original source is not wrong, or got some facts wrong.
> 
> And I know some will say "but this is not a criminal court but a political court", doesnt matter, still cant use hearsay as evidence, people make up stuff all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> That is correct. In a court of law, neither of these two star witnesses today would have even been allowed in the doors.
> 
> And they are best the dems had.
> 
> This entire WITCH HUNT / COUP - Part II is a FARCE, just like the Meuller witch hunt, and it IS, blowing up in the dems face, AGAIN, BIG TIME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Jordan put it best when he said the star witnesses were witness to nothing.  He read a statement of six people having four conversations, and asked if that's how Taylor was certain Trump was bribing Zelensky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no doubt in anyone's mind that scum bag tried to bribe Zelinsky , First off it's the action of a ass hole and scum  is definitely a ass hole. So that's a match, Doing it in front of other people is stupid and scum bag is defiantly stupid , it is a cruel action and scum bag is definitely cruel and the real point it's a scummy thing to do and scum bag is definitely scum. Guilty as charged and watching you clowns piss themselves over this is a hoot.
Click to expand...


Drunk post. LOL


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, unless intent can be proven there can be no impeachment. This is a waste of a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Intent seems obvious
> Actions show intent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intent to investigate 2016 or impact 2020? Prove the intent was to impact 2020. I'll wait patiently. Intent HAS NOT been proven. Debate me honestly on this don't give me a smiley emoji and run away like you usually do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both are actions to improve Trumps chances in 2020 and are based primarily on conspiracy theories
> 
> Trump: I hear the missing servers from 2016 have magically appeared in Ukraine. You need to investigate that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/
> *Trump seizes on diplomats' inability to cite an impeachable offense at hearing*
> ".@RepRatcliffe asked the two ‘star’ witnesses, ‘where is the impeachable event in that call?’ Both stared straight ahead with a blank look on their face, remained silent, & were unable to answer the question,” Trump tweeted Thursday morning. “That would be the end of a case run by normal people! - but not Shifty!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched yesterday
> 
> What they repeatedly replied to this line of Republican questioning was that they were there to provide the facts as they saw them and not to voice opinion on the law. They repeatedly said that was Congresses function
Click to expand...

Saw what? What did they see? LOL


----------



## Nostra

rightwinger said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let it happen. Let republicans take until November 1 to remind the other 70 percent of the American people who aren't "we'll do anything for Trump" suckers about how corrupt this president is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't corrupt stop lying. The only real corruption to emerge from this mess is the Biden's corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using foreign aid to extort for political gain is corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just described what Biden did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close
> 
> Biden did things openly and on behalf of the US and in coordination with our allies
> 
> Trump insisted on secrecy, locked the information on a secure server, threatened those who were involved and acted for his personal gain
Click to expand...

Yeah, he claimed he was doing Obama's bidding..............and yet Obama stays silent when he could clear the whole thing up with a simple press release.  Why won't he?

Hmmmm.....


----------



## rightwinger

Nostra said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let it happen. Let republicans take until November 1 to remind the other 70 percent of the American people who aren't "we'll do anything for Trump" suckers about how corrupt this president is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't corrupt stop lying. The only real corruption to emerge from this mess is the Biden's corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using foreign aid to extort for political gain is corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just described what Biden did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What political gain?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keeping his job.  If it was exposed that he used his position as VP to get his crackhead son, who had zero experience in oil and gas, and zero experience in Ukraine, a no-show position based solely on his last name on the Board of Directors of a Ukranian oil and gas company, Biden would have been toast.
Click to expand...

More blatant lies

There is ZERO evidence of Biden soliciting a job for his son


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched quite a bit of it and heard nothing but hearsay. Hearsay isn't even legal in a court of law.
> 
> All the Dems are doing is paving the way for a Trump win in 2020. What a pack of imbeciles.
> 
> Go Dems
> 
> 
> 
> Then you don't mind if Trump stops blocking witnesses and documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Schiff-for-Brains stops blocking witnesses and documents..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not going to work arbuckle. Witnesses that have nothing to do with the act don't need to testify. We don't need to hear from Strzok and Page. We don't need to hear Hunter Biden. We  don't need  to hear the whistleblower since we now have corroborating testimonies. We do need to hear from all who were directly on the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you do need to hear from the whistleblower because his intent needs to be determined.  You need to hear from the whistleblower to find out who created the letter to Congress since it's clear it was written by an attorney, or more likely, Schiff Face.  We need to hear the whistleblower testify under oath to Congress, that Schiff Face never met him, nor discussed this situation before it became public as Schiff Face claims.
> 
> Schiff Face is hiding this guy so he can't tell us the real story of how this happened.  So don't say the whistleblower is irrelevant in this case.  We need him to prove this was a staged coupe right from the beginning.  Although Democrats are not real Americans, we real Americans have lived by the law that states the accused has the right to face his accuser in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  The Whistleblower told the truth as evident from the released summary of that call.
> 
> The beginning?  The beginning was when Trump tried to extort the Ukraine for political gain.
Click to expand...


He did? And you have proof of this of course.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't corrupt stop lying. The only real corruption to emerge from this mess is the Biden's corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using foreign aid to extort for political gain is corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just described what Biden did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What political gain?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keeping his job.  If it was exposed that he used his position as VP to get his crackhead son, who had zero experience in oil and gas, and zero experience in Ukraine, a no-show position based solely on his last name on the Board of Directors of a Ukranian oil and gas company, Biden would have been toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More blatant lies
> 
> There is ZERO evidence of Biden soliciting a job for his son
Click to expand...


Forget politics. Hunter doesn't speak Russian or Ukrainian, didn't know anything about oil and didn't move to Ukraine. He was paid a lot more than the other board members. He even admitted he doesn't get the gig if his dad is not the VP. This was sketchy nepotism.


----------



## 007

jbander said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 1:
> 
> This may come back to bite dems but...is today's hearing pointless?
> 
> The reason I ask is, neither if these two had first hand knowledge, but only heard it from other people.  That is hearsay. Now, during this portion of the events, it may make for a good show, but, hearsay is not admissible as evidence.  What happens if it goes to trial in the senate, and they say that all these testimonies that rely on hearsay are to be disregarded?
> 
> Jim Jordan did make a good point to Taylor's, and that is, if he got his information second hand, how does he know the original source is not wrong, or got some facts wrong.
> 
> And I know some will say "but this is not a criminal court but a political court", doesnt matter, still cant use hearsay as evidence, people make up stuff all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> That is correct. In a court of law, neither of these two star witnesses today would have even been allowed in the doors.
> 
> And they are best the dems had.
> 
> This entire WITCH HUNT / COUP - Part II is a FARCE, just like the Meuller witch hunt, and it IS, blowing up in the dems face, AGAIN, BIG TIME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Jordan put it best when he said the star witnesses were witness to nothing.  He read a statement of six people having four conversations, and asked if that's how Taylor was certain Trump was bribing Zelensky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no doubt in anyone's mind that scum bag tried to bribe Zelinsky , First off it's the action of a ass hole and scum  is definitely a ass hole. So that's a match, Doing it in front of other people is stupid and scum bag is defiantly stupid , it is a cruel action and scum bag is definitely cruel and the real point it's a scummy thing to do and scum bag is definitely scum. Guilty as charged and watching you clowns piss themselves over this is a hoot.
Click to expand...

Did you run out of your meds ooorrrrrr... what's the problem?

You sound one step away from needing a straight jacket.


----------



## joaquinmiller

AzogtheDefiler said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan: You didn’t listen in on President Trump and Zelensky’s call?
> 
> Taylor: I did not.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never talked with Chief of Staff Mulvaney?
> 
> Taylor: I never did.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never met the president?
> 
> Taylor: That’s correct.
> 
> Jordan: You had three meetings again with Zelenksy and it didn’t come up … and President Zelensky never made an announcement. … and you’re their star witness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan was hardly going to ask Taylor about what he _did_ know.   And he's safe in the knowledge Mulvaney won't be testifying.
> 
> The demand for the "deliverable" came through a different channel.  Jordan knows that.  Most sentient beings know that by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ramon, since you're dumb. Read this:
> 
> “Mr. Jordan, it’s certainly accurate on the first two meetings, because to my knowledge the Ukrainians were not aware of the hold on assistance until the 29th of August,” Taylor responded. “The third meeting that you mentioned, with Senator Murphy and Senator Johnston, there was discussion of security assistance but … *but, uh, there was not a discussion of linkage.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even Joaquin Miller's real name was Joaquin Miller.  He was an American, born to German immigrant parents.  You should attempt your feeble nitwitticisms by call me Fritz or Heinrich, but whatever helps you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know. If he were truly Latino I would not be mocking the name as it would be racist. Thanks for playing, Rodrigo.
Click to expand...


Good!  Now, who told you Taylor is the "star" witness/


----------



## rightwinger

Nostra said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let it happen. Let republicans take until November 1 to remind the other 70 percent of the American people who aren't "we'll do anything for Trump" suckers about how corrupt this president is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't corrupt stop lying. The only real corruption to emerge from this mess is the Biden's corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using foreign aid to extort for political gain is corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just described what Biden did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close
> 
> Biden did things openly and on behalf of the US and in coordination with our allies
> 
> Trump insisted on secrecy, locked the information on a secure server, threatened those who were involved and acted for his personal gain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, he claimed he was doing Obama's bidding..............and yet Obama stays silent when he could clear the whole thing up with a simple press release.  Why won't he?
> 
> Hmmmm.....
Click to expand...

Biden negotiated in the open and with the coordination of our allies

He used OFFICIAL channels and did not rely on his personal lawyer to represent him


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

joaquinmiller said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan: You didn’t listen in on President Trump and Zelensky’s call?
> 
> Taylor: I did not.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never talked with Chief of Staff Mulvaney?
> 
> Taylor: I never did.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never met the president?
> 
> Taylor: That’s correct.
> 
> Jordan: You had three meetings again with Zelenksy and it didn’t come up … and President Zelensky never made an announcement. … and you’re their star witness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan was hardly going to ask Taylor about what he _did_ know.   And he's safe in the knowledge Mulvaney won't be testifying.
> 
> The demand for the "deliverable" came through a different channel.  Jordan knows that.  Most sentient beings know that by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ramon, since you're dumb. Read this:
> 
> “Mr. Jordan, it’s certainly accurate on the first two meetings, because to my knowledge the Ukrainians were not aware of the hold on assistance until the 29th of August,” Taylor responded. “The third meeting that you mentioned, with Senator Murphy and Senator Johnston, there was discussion of security assistance but … *but, uh, there was not a discussion of linkage.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even Joaquin Miller's real name was Joaquin Miller.  He was an American, born to German immigrant parents.  You should attempt your feeble nitwitticisms by call me Fritz or Heinrich, but whatever helps you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know. If he were truly Latino I would not be mocking the name as it would be racist. Thanks for playing, Rodrigo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good!  Now, who told you Taylor is the "star" witness/
Click to expand...


Jim Jordan and the rest of the political pundits, Javier. Did you miss that part?

.@Jim_Jordan: You didn’t listen in on President Trump & Zelensky’s call?

Taylor: I did not.

Jordan: You’ve never talked with Chief of Staff Mulvaney?

Taylor: I never did.

Jordan: You’ve never met the President?

Taylor: That’s correct.

Jordan: *And you’re their star witness.*


----------



## rightwinger

joaquinmiller said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan: You didn’t listen in on President Trump and Zelensky’s call?
> 
> Taylor: I did not.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never talked with Chief of Staff Mulvaney?
> 
> Taylor: I never did.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never met the president?
> 
> Taylor: That’s correct.
> 
> Jordan: You had three meetings again with Zelenksy and it didn’t come up … and President Zelensky never made an announcement. … and you’re their star witness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan was hardly going to ask Taylor about what he _did_ know.   And he's safe in the knowledge Mulvaney won't be testifying.
> 
> The demand for the "deliverable" came through a different channel.  Jordan knows that.  Most sentient beings know that by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ramon, since you're dumb. Read this:
> 
> “Mr. Jordan, it’s certainly accurate on the first two meetings, because to my knowledge the Ukrainians were not aware of the hold on assistance until the 29th of August,” Taylor responded. “The third meeting that you mentioned, with Senator Murphy and Senator Johnston, there was discussion of security assistance but … *but, uh, there was not a discussion of linkage.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even Joaquin Miller's real name was Joaquin Miller.  He was an American, born to German immigrant parents.  You should attempt your feeble nitwitticisms by call me Fritz or Heinrich, but whatever helps you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know. If he were truly Latino I would not be mocking the name as it would be racist. Thanks for playing, Rodrigo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good!  Now, who told you Taylor is the "star" witness/
Click to expand...

Trump is the Star Witness
When will he testify under oath?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't corrupt stop lying. The only real corruption to emerge from this mess is the Biden's corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using foreign aid to extort for political gain is corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just described what Biden did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close
> 
> Biden did things openly and on behalf of the US and in coordination with our allies
> 
> Trump insisted on secrecy, locked the information on a secure server, threatened those who were involved and acted for his personal gain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, he claimed he was doing Obama's bidding..............and yet Obama stays silent when he could clear the whole thing up with a simple press release.  Why won't he?
> 
> Hmmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden negotiated in the open and with the coordination of our allies
> 
> He used OFFICIAL channels and did not rely on his personal lawyer to represent him
Click to expand...


Trump did this on an open call? LOL

OFFICIAL channel.


----------



## 007

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched quite a bit of it and heard nothing but hearsay. Hearsay isn't even legal in a court of law.
> 
> All the Dems are doing is paving the way for a Trump win in 2020. What a pack of imbeciles.
> 
> Go Dems
> 
> 
> 
> Then you don't mind if Trump stops blocking witnesses and documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Schiff-for-Brains stops blocking witnesses and documents..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not going to work arbuckle. Witnesses that have nothing to do with the act don't need to testify. We don't need to hear from Strzok and Page. We don't need to hear Hunter Biden. We  don't need  to hear the whistleblower since we now have corroborating testimonies. We do need to hear from all who were directly on the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you do need to hear from the whistleblower because his intent needs to be determined.  You need to hear from the whistleblower to find out who created the letter to Congress since it's clear it was written by an attorney, or more likely, Schiff Face.  We need to hear the whistleblower testify under oath to Congress, that Schiff Face never met him, nor discussed this situation before it became public as Schiff Face claims.
> 
> Schiff Face is hiding this guy so he can't tell us the real story of how this happened.  So don't say the whistleblower is irrelevant in this case.  We need him to prove this was a staged coupe right from the beginning.  Although Democrats are not real Americans, we real Americans have lived by the law that states the accused has the right to face his accuser in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  The Whistleblower told the truth as evident from the released summary of that call.
> 
> The beginning?  The beginning was when Trump tried to extort the Ukraine for political gain.
Click to expand...

What whistle blower? Nobody has seen any whistle blower.

You must be talking about the little deep state, obama holdover, pajama boi, that Adam ScHITt and his staff lined up as COUP PLAN C to LIE.

How stupid are you people? Are you really too stupid to see the truth, or are you as big a liars as the rest of the democrat trash?


----------



## Rambunctious

Dem impeachment inquiry.....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan was hardly going to ask Taylor about what he _did_ know.   And he's safe in the knowledge Mulvaney won't be testifying.
> 
> The demand for the "deliverable" came through a different channel.  Jordan knows that.  Most sentient beings know that by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramon, since you're dumb. Read this:
> 
> “Mr. Jordan, it’s certainly accurate on the first two meetings, because to my knowledge the Ukrainians were not aware of the hold on assistance until the 29th of August,” Taylor responded. “The third meeting that you mentioned, with Senator Murphy and Senator Johnston, there was discussion of security assistance but … *but, uh, there was not a discussion of linkage.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even Joaquin Miller's real name was Joaquin Miller.  He was an American, born to German immigrant parents.  You should attempt your feeble nitwitticisms by call me Fritz or Heinrich, but whatever helps you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know. If he were truly Latino I would not be mocking the name as it would be racist. Thanks for playing, Rodrigo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good!  Now, who told you Taylor is the "star" witness/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the Star Witness
> When will he testify under oath?
Click to expand...


The transcript is the testimony. What do you want him to testify and say when you have the transcript?


----------



## jc456

joaquinmiller said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan: You didn’t listen in on President Trump and Zelensky’s call?
> 
> Taylor: I did not.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never talked with Chief of Staff Mulvaney?
> 
> Taylor: I never did.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never met the president?
> 
> Taylor: That’s correct.
> 
> Jordan: You had three meetings again with Zelenksy and it didn’t come up … and President Zelensky never made an announcement. … and you’re their star witness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan was hardly going to ask Taylor about what he _did_ know.   And he's safe in the knowledge Mulvaney won't be testifying.
> 
> The demand for the "deliverable" came through a different channel.  Jordan knows that.  Most sentient beings know that by now.
Click to expand...

He asked him if he knew anything. Did he even speak to the president. Not on the call. Not a witness , period


----------



## bripat9643

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you don't mind if Trump stops blocking witnesses and documents.
> 
> 
> 
> When Schiff-for-Brains stops blocking witnesses and documents..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not going to work arbuckle. Witnesses that have nothing to do with the act don't need to testify. We don't need to hear from Strzok and Page. We don't need to hear Hunter Biden. We  don't need  to hear the whistleblower since we now have corroborating testimonies. We do need to hear from all who were directly on the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you do need to hear from the whistleblower because his intent needs to be determined.  You need to hear from the whistleblower to find out who created the letter to Congress since it's clear it was written by an attorney, or more likely, Schiff Face.  We need to hear the whistleblower testify under oath to Congress, that Schiff Face never met him, nor discussed this situation before it became public as Schiff Face claims.
> 
> Schiff Face is hiding this guy so he can't tell us the real story of how this happened.  So don't say the whistleblower is irrelevant in this case.  We need him to prove this was a staged coupe right from the beginning.  Although Democrats are not real Americans, we real Americans have lived by the law that states the accused has the right to face his accuser in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What IM2 really means is that Schiff-for-Brains doesn't want him to testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He does not want to expose the identity.
> 
> You assfucks just want to lie about him & call him childish names.
Click to expand...

You mean he does not want to expose himself and his corruption which would become plain if the whistleblower testified.


----------



## rightwinger

AzogtheDefiler said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan was hardly going to ask Taylor about what he _did_ know.   And he's safe in the knowledge Mulvaney won't be testifying.
> 
> The demand for the "deliverable" came through a different channel.  Jordan knows that.  Most sentient beings know that by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramon, since you're dumb. Read this:
> 
> “Mr. Jordan, it’s certainly accurate on the first two meetings, because to my knowledge the Ukrainians were not aware of the hold on assistance until the 29th of August,” Taylor responded. “The third meeting that you mentioned, with Senator Murphy and Senator Johnston, there was discussion of security assistance but … *but, uh, there was not a discussion of linkage.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even Joaquin Miller's real name was Joaquin Miller.  He was an American, born to German immigrant parents.  You should attempt your feeble nitwitticisms by call me Fritz or Heinrich, but whatever helps you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know. If he were truly Latino I would not be mocking the name as it would be racist. Thanks for playing, Rodrigo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good!  Now, who told you Taylor is the "star" witness/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jim Jordan and the rest of the political pundits, Javier. Did you miss that part?
> 
> .@Jim_Jordan: You didn’t listen in on President Trump & Zelensky’s call?
> 
> Taylor: I did not.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never talked with Chief of Staff Mulvaney?
> 
> Taylor: I never did.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never met the President?
> 
> Taylor: That’s correct.
> 
> Jordan: *And you’re their star witness.*
Click to expand...


Interesting tactic by Republicans

Block those who were there from testifying and then mocking secondary witnesses for not being there


----------



## Cellblock2429

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, unless intent can be proven there can be no impeachment. This is a waste of a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Intent seems obvious
> Actions show intent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intent to investigate 2016 or impact 2020? Prove the intent was to impact 2020. I'll wait patiently. Intent HAS NOT been proven. Debate me honestly on this don't give me a smiley emoji and run away like you usually do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both are actions to improve Trumps chances in 2020 and are based primarily on conspiracy theories
> 
> Trump: I hear the missing servers from 2016 have magically appeared in Ukraine. You need to investigate that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/
> *Trump seizes on diplomats' inability to cite an impeachable offense at hearing*
> ".@RepRatcliffe asked the two ‘star’ witnesses, ‘where is the impeachable event in that call?’ Both stared straight ahead with a blank look on their face, remained silent, & were unable to answer the question,” Trump tweeted Thursday morning. “That would be the end of a case run by normal people! - but not Shifty!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched yesterday
> 
> What they repeatedly replied to this line of Republican questioning was that they were there to provide the facts as they saw them and not to voice opinion on the law. They repeatedly said that was Congresses function
Click to expand...

/----/ You remind me of the little kid trying to convince his teacher that the dog ate his homework. And you stick to your story, even though everyone in the class knows you don't have a dog.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ramon, since you're dumb. Read this:
> 
> “Mr. Jordan, it’s certainly accurate on the first two meetings, because to my knowledge the Ukrainians were not aware of the hold on assistance until the 29th of August,” Taylor responded. “The third meeting that you mentioned, with Senator Murphy and Senator Johnston, there was discussion of security assistance but … *but, uh, there was not a discussion of linkage.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even Joaquin Miller's real name was Joaquin Miller.  He was an American, born to German immigrant parents.  You should attempt your feeble nitwitticisms by call me Fritz or Heinrich, but whatever helps you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know. If he were truly Latino I would not be mocking the name as it would be racist. Thanks for playing, Rodrigo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good!  Now, who told you Taylor is the "star" witness/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jim Jordan and the rest of the political pundits, Javier. Did you miss that part?
> 
> .@Jim_Jordan: You didn’t listen in on President Trump & Zelensky’s call?
> 
> Taylor: I did not.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never talked with Chief of Staff Mulvaney?
> 
> Taylor: I never did.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never met the President?
> 
> Taylor: That’s correct.
> 
> Jordan: *And you’re their star witness.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting tactic by Republicans
> 
> Block those who were there from testifying and then mocking secondary witnesses for not being there
Click to expand...



“Mr. Jordan, it’s certainly accurate on the first two meetings, because to my knowledge the Ukrainians were not aware of the hold on assistance until the 29th of August,” Taylor responded. “The third meeting that you mentioned, with Senator Murphy and Senator Johnston, there was discussion of security assistance but … *but, uh, there was not a discussion of linkage.”*


----------



## OldLady

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, unless intent can be proven there can be no impeachment. This is a waste of a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Intent seems obvious
> Actions show intent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intent to investigate 2016 or impact 2020? Prove the intent was to impact 2020. I'll wait patiently. Intent HAS NOT been proven. Debate me honestly on this don't give me a smiley emoji and run away like you usually do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both are actions to improve Trumps chances in 2020 and are based primarily on conspiracy theories
> 
> Trump: I hear the missing servers from 2016 have magically appeared in Ukraine. You need to investigate that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/
> *Trump seizes on diplomats' inability to cite an impeachable offense at hearing*
> ".@RepRatcliffe asked the two ‘star’ witnesses, ‘where is the impeachable event in that call?’ Both stared straight ahead with a blank look on their face, remained silent, & were unable to answer the question,” Trump tweeted Thursday morning. “That would be the end of a case run by normal people! - but not Shifty!”
Click to expand...

Well, they had just spent three solid hours explaining the answer to that question.  How moronic a question is that?


----------



## Nostra

rightwinger said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't corrupt stop lying. The only real corruption to emerge from this mess is the Biden's corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using foreign aid to extort for political gain is corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just described what Biden did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What political gain?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keeping his job.  If it was exposed that he used his position as VP to get his crackhead son, who had zero experience in oil and gas, and zero experience in Ukraine, a no-show position based solely on his last name on the Board of Directors of a Ukranian oil and gas company, Biden would have been toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More blatant lies
> 
> There is ZERO evidence of Biden soliciting a job for his son
Click to expand...

Yeah, crackhead got all those jobs on his own.

How dumb are you?


----------



## joaquinmiller

AzogtheDefiler said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan was hardly going to ask Taylor about what he _did_ know.   And he's safe in the knowledge Mulvaney won't be testifying.
> 
> The demand for the "deliverable" came through a different channel.  Jordan knows that.  Most sentient beings know that by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramon, since you're dumb. Read this:
> 
> “Mr. Jordan, it’s certainly accurate on the first two meetings, because to my knowledge the Ukrainians were not aware of the hold on assistance until the 29th of August,” Taylor responded. “The third meeting that you mentioned, with Senator Murphy and Senator Johnston, there was discussion of security assistance but … *but, uh, there was not a discussion of linkage.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even Joaquin Miller's real name was Joaquin Miller.  He was an American, born to German immigrant parents.  You should attempt your feeble nitwitticisms by call me Fritz or Heinrich, but whatever helps you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know. If he were truly Latino I would not be mocking the name as it would be racist. Thanks for playing, Rodrigo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good!  Now, who told you Taylor is the "star" witness/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jim Jordan and the rest of the political pundits, Javier. Did you miss that part?
> 
> .@Jim_Jordan: You didn’t listen in on President Trump & Zelensky’s call?
> 
> Taylor: I did not.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never talked with Chief of Staff Mulvaney?
> 
> Taylor: I never did.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never met the President?
> 
> Taylor: That’s correct.
> 
> Jordan: *And you’re their star witness.*
Click to expand...


You're taking Jordan's word for it?  That's pretty stupid.  Absent those witnesses Trump is blocking from testifying, the star witness will be the guy who texted this:


[8/9/19, 5:35:53 PM] Gordon Sondland: Morrison ready to get dates as soon as Yermak confirms.

[8/9/19, 5:46:21 PM] Kurt Volker: Excellent!! How did you sway him? 

[8/9/19, 534 PM] Gordon Sondland: Not sure i did. *I think potus really wants the deliverable*

[8/9/19, 5:48:00 PM] Kurt Volker: But does he know that?

[8/9/19, 5:48:09 PM] Gordon Sondland: Yep

Or maybe the guy who texted this:


[7/25/19, 8:36:45 AM] Kurt Volker: Good lunch - thanks. Heard from White House—*assuming President Z convinces trump he will investigate* / “get to the bottom of what happened” in 2016, we will nail down date for visit to Washington. Good luck! See you tomorrow- kurt (on the morning of the infamous phone call)


----------



## Nostra

007 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you don't mind if Trump stops blocking witnesses and documents.
> 
> 
> 
> When Schiff-for-Brains stops blocking witnesses and documents..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not going to work arbuckle. Witnesses that have nothing to do with the act don't need to testify. We don't need to hear from Strzok and Page. We don't need to hear Hunter Biden. We  don't need  to hear the whistleblower since we now have corroborating testimonies. We do need to hear from all who were directly on the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you do need to hear from the whistleblower because his intent needs to be determined.  You need to hear from the whistleblower to find out who created the letter to Congress since it's clear it was written by an attorney, or more likely, Schiff Face.  We need to hear the whistleblower testify under oath to Congress, that Schiff Face never met him, nor discussed this situation before it became public as Schiff Face claims.
> 
> Schiff Face is hiding this guy so he can't tell us the real story of how this happened.  So don't say the whistleblower is irrelevant in this case.  We need him to prove this was a staged coupe right from the beginning.  Although Democrats are not real Americans, we real Americans have lived by the law that states the accused has the right to face his accuser in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  The Whistleblower told the truth as evident from the released summary of that call.
> 
> The beginning?  The beginning was when Trump tried to extort the Ukraine for political gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What whistle blower? Nobody has seen any whistle blower.
> 
> You must be talking about the little deep state, obama holdover, pajama boi, that Adam ScHITt and his staff lined up as COUP PLAN C to LIE.
> 
> How stupid are you people? Are you really too stupid to see the truth, or are you as big a liars as the rest of the democrat trash?
Click to expand...

Adumb Schifferbrains says we will hear from the Gossipblower "very soon".

Skip to 4:10



Oops, my bad................that was before Schifferbrains was caught conspiring with the Gossipblower before the Gossipblower filed his complaint.  Now the dude is harder to find than Amelia Earhart.


----------



## 007

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Intent seems obvious
> Actions show intent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intent to investigate 2016 or impact 2020? Prove the intent was to impact 2020. I'll wait patiently. Intent HAS NOT been proven. Debate me honestly on this don't give me a smiley emoji and run away like you usually do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both are actions to improve Trumps chances in 2020 and are based primarily on conspiracy theories
> 
> Trump: I hear the missing servers from 2016 have magically appeared in Ukraine. You need to investigate that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/
> *Trump seizes on diplomats' inability to cite an impeachable offense at hearing*
> ".@RepRatcliffe asked the two ‘star’ witnesses, ‘where is the impeachable event in that call?’ Both stared straight ahead with a blank look on their face, remained silent, & were unable to answer the question,” Trump tweeted Thursday morning. “That would be the end of a case run by normal people! - but not Shifty!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched yesterday
> 
> What they repeatedly replied to this line of Republican questioning was that they were there to provide the facts as they saw them and not to voice opinion on the law. They repeatedly said that was Congresses function
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ You remind me of the little kid trying to convince his teacher that the dog ate his homework. And you stick to your story, even though everyone in the class knows you don't have a dog.
Click to expand...

leftwinger isn't serious. He just throws whatever he thinks will get a rise out of people out there and then laughs when he triggers someone.

He couldn't care less one way or the other about jack. He's just here to play games.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

joaquinmiller said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ramon, since you're dumb. Read this:
> 
> “Mr. Jordan, it’s certainly accurate on the first two meetings, because to my knowledge the Ukrainians were not aware of the hold on assistance until the 29th of August,” Taylor responded. “The third meeting that you mentioned, with Senator Murphy and Senator Johnston, there was discussion of security assistance but … *but, uh, there was not a discussion of linkage.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even Joaquin Miller's real name was Joaquin Miller.  He was an American, born to German immigrant parents.  You should attempt your feeble nitwitticisms by call me Fritz or Heinrich, but whatever helps you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know. If he were truly Latino I would not be mocking the name as it would be racist. Thanks for playing, Rodrigo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good!  Now, who told you Taylor is the "star" witness/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jim Jordan and the rest of the political pundits, Javier. Did you miss that part?
> 
> .@Jim_Jordan: You didn’t listen in on President Trump & Zelensky’s call?
> 
> Taylor: I did not.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never talked with Chief of Staff Mulvaney?
> 
> Taylor: I never did.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never met the President?
> 
> Taylor: That’s correct.
> 
> Jordan: *And you’re their star witness.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're taking Jordan's word for it?  That's pretty stupid.  Absent those witnesses Trump is blocking from testifying, the star witness will be the guy who texted this:
> 
> 
> [8/9/19, 5:35:53 PM] Gordon Sondland: Morrison ready to get dates as soon as Yermak confirms.
> 
> [8/9/19, 5:46:21 PM] Kurt Volker: Excellent!! How did you sway him?
> 
> [8/9/19, 534 PM] Gordon Sondland: Not sure i did. *I think potus really wants the deliverable*
> 
> [8/9/19, 5:48:00 PM] Kurt Volker: But does he know that?
> 
> [8/9/19, 5:48:09 PM] Gordon Sondland: Yep
> 
> Or maybe the guy who texted this:
> 
> 
> [7/25/19, 8:36:45 AM] Kurt Volker: Good lunch - thanks. Heard from White House—*assuming President Z convinces trump he will investigate* / “get to the bottom of what happened” in 2016, we will nail down date for visit to Washington. Good luck! See you tomorrow- kurt (on the morning of the infamous phone call)
Click to expand...


Investigating crime is legitimate. Investigating crime for personal gain is not. Enrique, obviously the Ukraine was corrupt and that board seat for Hunter is part of the proof. You agree, Julio, that he was not qualified and only got the gig because of daddy. Corruption 101. 

“Mr. Jordan, it’s certainly accurate on the first two meetings, because to my knowledge the Ukrainians were not aware of the hold on assistance until the 29th of August,” Taylor responded. “The third meeting that you mentioned, with Senator Murphy and Senator Johnston, there was discussion of security assistance but … *but, uh, there was not a discussion of linkage.”*


----------



## joaquinmiller

AzogtheDefiler said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even Joaquin Miller's real name was Joaquin Miller.  He was an American, born to German immigrant parents.  You should attempt your feeble nitwitticisms by call me Fritz or Heinrich, but whatever helps you.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know. If he were truly Latino I would not be mocking the name as it would be racist. Thanks for playing, Rodrigo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good!  Now, who told you Taylor is the "star" witness/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jim Jordan and the rest of the political pundits, Javier. Did you miss that part?
> 
> .@Jim_Jordan: You didn’t listen in on President Trump & Zelensky’s call?
> 
> Taylor: I did not.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never talked with Chief of Staff Mulvaney?
> 
> Taylor: I never did.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never met the President?
> 
> Taylor: That’s correct.
> 
> Jordan: *And you’re their star witness.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're taking Jordan's word for it?  That's pretty stupid.  Absent those witnesses Trump is blocking from testifying, the star witness will be the guy who texted this:
> 
> 
> [8/9/19, 5:35:53 PM] Gordon Sondland: Morrison ready to get dates as soon as Yermak confirms.
> 
> [8/9/19, 5:46:21 PM] Kurt Volker: Excellent!! How did you sway him?
> 
> [8/9/19, 534 PM] Gordon Sondland: Not sure i did. *I think potus really wants the deliverable*
> 
> [8/9/19, 5:48:00 PM] Kurt Volker: But does he know that?
> 
> [8/9/19, 5:48:09 PM] Gordon Sondland: Yep
> 
> Or maybe the guy who texted this:
> 
> 
> [7/25/19, 8:36:45 AM] Kurt Volker: Good lunch - thanks. Heard from White House—*assuming President Z convinces trump he will investigate* / “get to the bottom of what happened” in 2016, we will nail down date for visit to Washington. Good luck! See you tomorrow- kurt (on the morning of the infamous phone call)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Investigating crime is legitimate. Investigating crime for personal gain is not. Enrique, obviously the Ukraine was corrupt and that board seat for Hunter is part of the proof. You agree, Julio, that he was not qualified and only got the gig because of daddy. Corruption 101.
> 
> “Mr. Jordan, it’s certainly accurate on the first two meetings, because to my knowledge the Ukrainians were not aware of the hold on assistance until the 29th of August,” Taylor responded. “The third meeting that you mentioned, with Senator Murphy and Senator Johnston, there was discussion of security assistance but … *but, uh, there was not a discussion of linkage.”*
Click to expand...


About that "deliverable"?

Crickets?  No way.


----------



## joaquinmiller

The "server".  MoG, are we supposed to treat that childish fantasy as legitimate?  There were actually 140 servers involved, and mirroring or imaging a server tells you everything that server has to tell.  There's no DNA clinging to the drives.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason they're calling for the president to testify is to harass him. The focus should be on the opinions filed in the complaints anyway, not an attempt to get the president or cabinet members under oath.
> 
> Democrats need a valid complaint to an actual crime before we get to that point. They have neither.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton testified under oath
> Why won’t Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's too busy grabbing himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you projecting, Fawn? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, _I know you are but what am I,_ truly is the extent of your intellect .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha, you responded. Poke successful. I knew what QE was/is and you didn't. You're dumb.
Click to expand...

LOL 

Spits the idiot troll who thinks Trump was elected in 2015.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

joaquinmiller said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know. If he were truly Latino I would not be mocking the name as it would be racist. Thanks for playing, Rodrigo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good!  Now, who told you Taylor is the "star" witness/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jim Jordan and the rest of the political pundits, Javier. Did you miss that part?
> 
> .@Jim_Jordan: You didn’t listen in on President Trump & Zelensky’s call?
> 
> Taylor: I did not.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never talked with Chief of Staff Mulvaney?
> 
> Taylor: I never did.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never met the President?
> 
> Taylor: That’s correct.
> 
> Jordan: *And you’re their star witness.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're taking Jordan's word for it?  That's pretty stupid.  Absent those witnesses Trump is blocking from testifying, the star witness will be the guy who texted this:
> 
> 
> [8/9/19, 5:35:53 PM] Gordon Sondland: Morrison ready to get dates as soon as Yermak confirms.
> 
> [8/9/19, 5:46:21 PM] Kurt Volker: Excellent!! How did you sway him?
> 
> [8/9/19, 534 PM] Gordon Sondland: Not sure i did. *I think potus really wants the deliverable*
> 
> [8/9/19, 5:48:00 PM] Kurt Volker: But does he know that?
> 
> [8/9/19, 5:48:09 PM] Gordon Sondland: Yep
> 
> Or maybe the guy who texted this:
> 
> 
> [7/25/19, 8:36:45 AM] Kurt Volker: Good lunch - thanks. Heard from White House—*assuming President Z convinces trump he will investigate* / “get to the bottom of what happened” in 2016, we will nail down date for visit to Washington. Good luck! See you tomorrow- kurt (on the morning of the infamous phone call)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Investigating crime is legitimate. Investigating crime for personal gain is not. Enrique, obviously the Ukraine was corrupt and that board seat for Hunter is part of the proof. You agree, Julio, that he was not qualified and only got the gig because of daddy. Corruption 101.
> 
> “Mr. Jordan, it’s certainly accurate on the first two meetings, because to my knowledge the Ukrainians were not aware of the hold on assistance until the 29th of August,” Taylor responded. “The third meeting that you mentioned, with Senator Murphy and Senator Johnston, there was discussion of security assistance but … *but, uh, there was not a discussion of linkage.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About that "deliverable"?
> 
> Crickets?  No way.
Click to expand...


Really wants. My kids really want another dog. There was no linkage though. Wants and must have are disparate, Alfredo.


----------



## joaquinmiller

AzogtheDefiler said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good!  Now, who told you Taylor is the "star" witness/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Jordan and the rest of the political pundits, Javier. Did you miss that part?
> 
> .@Jim_Jordan: You didn’t listen in on President Trump & Zelensky’s call?
> 
> Taylor: I did not.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never talked with Chief of Staff Mulvaney?
> 
> Taylor: I never did.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never met the President?
> 
> Taylor: That’s correct.
> 
> Jordan: *And you’re their star witness.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're taking Jordan's word for it?  That's pretty stupid.  Absent those witnesses Trump is blocking from testifying, the star witness will be the guy who texted this:
> 
> 
> [8/9/19, 5:35:53 PM] Gordon Sondland: Morrison ready to get dates as soon as Yermak confirms.
> 
> [8/9/19, 5:46:21 PM] Kurt Volker: Excellent!! How did you sway him?
> 
> [8/9/19, 534 PM] Gordon Sondland: Not sure i did. *I think potus really wants the deliverable*
> 
> [8/9/19, 5:48:00 PM] Kurt Volker: But does he know that?
> 
> [8/9/19, 5:48:09 PM] Gordon Sondland: Yep
> 
> Or maybe the guy who texted this:
> 
> 
> [7/25/19, 8:36:45 AM] Kurt Volker: Good lunch - thanks. Heard from White House—*assuming President Z convinces trump he will investigate* / “get to the bottom of what happened” in 2016, we will nail down date for visit to Washington. Good luck! See you tomorrow- kurt (on the morning of the infamous phone call)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Investigating crime is legitimate. Investigating crime for personal gain is not. Enrique, obviously the Ukraine was corrupt and that board seat for Hunter is part of the proof. You agree, Julio, that he was not qualified and only got the gig because of daddy. Corruption 101.
> 
> “Mr. Jordan, it’s certainly accurate on the first two meetings, because to my knowledge the Ukrainians were not aware of the hold on assistance until the 29th of August,” Taylor responded. “The third meeting that you mentioned, with Senator Murphy and Senator Johnston, there was discussion of security assistance but … *but, uh, there was not a discussion of linkage.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About that "deliverable"?
> 
> Crickets?  No way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really wants. My kids really want another dog. There was no linkage though. Wants and must have are disparate, Alfredo.
Click to expand...


You were better off with crickets.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton testified under oath
> Why won’t Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> He's too busy grabbing himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you projecting, Fawn? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, _I know you are but what am I,_ truly is the extent of your intellect .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha, you responded. Poke successful. I knew what QE was/is and you didn't. You're dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Spits the idiot troll who thinks Trump was elected in 2015.
Click to expand...


LMAO!!! Keep telling yourself that. What is QE? Duh...is it lowering of interest rates? Duh....LMAO!!!


----------



## IM2

Nostra said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Schiff-for-Brains stops blocking witnesses and documents..
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to work arbuckle. Witnesses that have nothing to do with the act don't need to testify. We don't need to hear from Strzok and Page. We don't need to hear Hunter Biden. We  don't need  to hear the whistleblower since we now have corroborating testimonies. We do need to hear from all who were directly on the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you do need to hear from the whistleblower because his intent needs to be determined.  You need to hear from the whistleblower to find out who created the letter to Congress since it's clear it was written by an attorney, or more likely, Schiff Face.  We need to hear the whistleblower testify under oath to Congress, that Schiff Face never met him, nor discussed this situation before it became public as Schiff Face claims.
> 
> Schiff Face is hiding this guy so he can't tell us the real story of how this happened.  So don't say the whistleblower is irrelevant in this case.  We need him to prove this was a staged coupe right from the beginning.  Although Democrats are not real Americans, we real Americans have lived by the law that states the accused has the right to face his accuser in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  The Whistleblower told the truth as evident from the released summary of that call.
> 
> The beginning?  The beginning was when Trump tried to extort the Ukraine for political gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What whistle blower? Nobody has seen any whistle blower.
> 
> You must be talking about the little deep state, obama holdover, pajama boi, that Adam ScHITt and his staff lined up as COUP PLAN C to LIE.
> 
> How stupid are you people? Are you really too stupid to see the truth, or are you as big a liars as the rest of the democrat trash?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adumb Schifferbrains says we will hear from the Gossipblower "very soon".
> 
> Skip to 4:10
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, my bad................that was before Schifferbrains was caught conspiring with the Gossipblower before the Gossipblower filed his complaint.  Now the dude is harder to find than Amelia Earhart.
Click to expand...


We heard 2 whistleblowers yesterday. We will hear another one tomorrow.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

joaquinmiller said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Jordan and the rest of the political pundits, Javier. Did you miss that part?
> 
> .@Jim_Jordan: You didn’t listen in on President Trump & Zelensky’s call?
> 
> Taylor: I did not.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never talked with Chief of Staff Mulvaney?
> 
> Taylor: I never did.
> 
> Jordan: You’ve never met the President?
> 
> Taylor: That’s correct.
> 
> Jordan: *And you’re their star witness.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're taking Jordan's word for it?  That's pretty stupid.  Absent those witnesses Trump is blocking from testifying, the star witness will be the guy who texted this:
> 
> 
> [8/9/19, 5:35:53 PM] Gordon Sondland: Morrison ready to get dates as soon as Yermak confirms.
> 
> [8/9/19, 5:46:21 PM] Kurt Volker: Excellent!! How did you sway him?
> 
> [8/9/19, 534 PM] Gordon Sondland: Not sure i did. *I think potus really wants the deliverable*
> 
> [8/9/19, 5:48:00 PM] Kurt Volker: But does he know that?
> 
> [8/9/19, 5:48:09 PM] Gordon Sondland: Yep
> 
> Or maybe the guy who texted this:
> 
> 
> [7/25/19, 8:36:45 AM] Kurt Volker: Good lunch - thanks. Heard from White House—*assuming President Z convinces trump he will investigate* / “get to the bottom of what happened” in 2016, we will nail down date for visit to Washington. Good luck! See you tomorrow- kurt (on the morning of the infamous phone call)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Investigating crime is legitimate. Investigating crime for personal gain is not. Enrique, obviously the Ukraine was corrupt and that board seat for Hunter is part of the proof. You agree, Julio, that he was not qualified and only got the gig because of daddy. Corruption 101.
> 
> “Mr. Jordan, it’s certainly accurate on the first two meetings, because to my knowledge the Ukrainians were not aware of the hold on assistance until the 29th of August,” Taylor responded. “The third meeting that you mentioned, with Senator Murphy and Senator Johnston, there was discussion of security assistance but … *but, uh, there was not a discussion of linkage.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About that "deliverable"?
> 
> Crickets?  No way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really wants. My kids really want another dog. There was no linkage though. Wants and must have are disparate, Alfredo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were better off with crickets.
Click to expand...


Their star witness said there was no linkage and the deliverable is data on Biden and what looks like to any logical person a blatant case of nepotism. I do not see anything wrong with that. Why do you? 

Let me ask you this, Federico, if Trump is impeached and jailed would you still want to know how Hunter Biden got that gig or would you not care?


----------



## 007

IM2 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to work arbuckle. Witnesses that have nothing to do with the act don't need to testify. We don't need to hear from Strzok and Page. We don't need to hear Hunter Biden. We  don't need  to hear the whistleblower since we now have corroborating testimonies. We do need to hear from all who were directly on the call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you do need to hear from the whistleblower because his intent needs to be determined.  You need to hear from the whistleblower to find out who created the letter to Congress since it's clear it was written by an attorney, or more likely, Schiff Face.  We need to hear the whistleblower testify under oath to Congress, that Schiff Face never met him, nor discussed this situation before it became public as Schiff Face claims.
> 
> Schiff Face is hiding this guy so he can't tell us the real story of how this happened.  So don't say the whistleblower is irrelevant in this case.  We need him to prove this was a staged coupe right from the beginning.  Although Democrats are not real Americans, we real Americans have lived by the law that states the accused has the right to face his accuser in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  The Whistleblower told the truth as evident from the released summary of that call.
> 
> The beginning?  The beginning was when Trump tried to extort the Ukraine for political gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What whistle blower? Nobody has seen any whistle blower.
> 
> You must be talking about the little deep state, obama holdover, pajama boi, that Adam ScHITt and his staff lined up as COUP PLAN C to LIE.
> 
> How stupid are you people? Are you really too stupid to see the truth, or are you as big a liars as the rest of the democrat trash?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adumb Schifferbrains says we will hear from the Gossipblower "very soon".
> 
> Skip to 4:10
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, my bad................that was before Schifferbrains was caught conspiring with the Gossipblower before the Gossipblower filed his complaint.  Now the dude is harder to find than Amelia Earhart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We heard 2 whistleblowers yesterday. We will hear another one tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Who's "we?"

I didn't hear any whistle blower. I haven't heard any whistle blower from the start of COUP PART III. All I've heard is a bunch of TRIGGERED DEEP STATE LEFTISTS that are BUTT HURT about the President doing his JOB on his own without ASKING THEM what he should do, so they're making up BULL SHIT about, they heard so and so tell so and so that they heard so and so say they over heard so and so talking about so and so with so and so. Well... sorry, but... that's not whistle blowing, it's not hearsay either, it's not even gossip, that's PURE BULL SHIT.

So LA DI FRICKIN' DA... THAT SONG AND DANCE DOESN'T MEAN JACK SHIT, and there's CERTAINLY NO FUCKING CRIME.

I'd HATE to be one of YOU BRAIN WASHED little BUBBLE HEADS, because the President DID NOTHING WRONG, and he will NOT be removed from OFFICE, and you POOR, POOR little TRIGGERED SNOWFLAKES are going to have to find a way to DEAL WITH IT.

MORONS... democrats are the party of TRASH...


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> 
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you call that extortion, then what Biden did was worse, since what he did is what the commies are accusing Trump of doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Biden said was fully approved by Obama and both House and Congress. It was not to get them to spew BS so Clinton could win. Just so we know more facts here.
> *Discussion of mod actions edited*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  When did Obama approve it?  When did both houses of Congress approve it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was a joint effort between the US & other nations.  biden, along with other american officials were our point men &  did not go rogue on this.
> 
> What really happened when Biden forced out Ukraine's top prosecutor
Click to expand...

Your article is behind a paywall.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched quite a bit of it and heard nothing but hearsay. Hearsay isn't even legal in a court of law.
> 
> All the Dems are doing is paving the way for a Trump win in 2020. What a pack of imbeciles.
> 
> Go Dems
> 
> 
> 
> Then you don't mind if Trump stops blocking witnesses and documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Schiff-for-Brains stops blocking witnesses and documents..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not going to work arbuckle. Witnesses that have nothing to do with the act don't need to testify. We don't need to hear from Strzok and Page. We don't need to hear Hunter Biden. We  don't need  to hear the whistleblower since we now have corroborating testimonies. We do need to hear from all who were directly on the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you do need to hear from the whistleblower because his intent needs to be determined.  You need to hear from the whistleblower to find out who created the letter to Congress since it's clear it was written by an attorney, or more likely, Schiff Face.  We need to hear the whistleblower testify under oath to Congress, that Schiff Face never met him, nor discussed this situation before it became public as Schiff Face claims.
> 
> Schiff Face is hiding this guy so he can't tell us the real story of how this happened.  So don't say the whistleblower is irrelevant in this case.  We need him to prove this was a staged coupe right from the beginning.  Although Democrats are not real Americans, we real Americans have lived by the law that states the accused has the right to face his accuser in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  The Whistleblower told the truth as evident from the released summary of that call.
> 
> The beginning?  The beginning was when Trump tried to extort the Ukraine for political gain.
Click to expand...


And yet nobody from the left can point to any direct quote from Trump that supports their claim he was extorting or using a quid pro quo to get an investigation on Biden.  We keep asking you to show us, but nobody has any evidence to support their point in the transcript.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Pelousy is on TV right now saying this farce isn't about politics, it's about Patriotism.  Even did it with a straight face...........has to be all the botox.
> 
> 
> 
> I now trhis is a shocker to you Trumpettes.  But the loyalty it to country & not Trump.
> 
> It is the duty of Congress to impeach a piece of shit like Trump that violated the law.
Click to expand...


Violated what law?  Statue please.


----------



## Claudette

rightwinger said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't corrupt stop lying. The only real corruption to emerge from this mess is the Biden's corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using foreign aid to extort for political gain is corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just described what Biden did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What political gain?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keeping his job.  If it was exposed that he used his position as VP to get his crackhead son, who had zero experience in oil and gas, and zero experience in Ukraine, a no-show position based solely on his last name on the Board of Directors of a Ukranian oil and gas company, Biden would have been toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More blatant lies
> 
> There is ZERO evidence of Biden soliciting a job for his son
Click to expand...


Wow. Guess you missed Biden and his big mouth on national television. He bragged about getting that prosecutor fired.

A prosecutor who was investigating that company. A company who then gave Biden a job at 50 thousand a month in a field he knows nothing about.

If you call that ZERO evidence then your a stupid as I think you are.


----------



## joaquinmiller

AzogtheDefiler said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're taking Jordan's word for it?  That's pretty stupid.  Absent those witnesses Trump is blocking from testifying, the star witness will be the guy who texted this:
> 
> 
> [8/9/19, 5:35:53 PM] Gordon Sondland: Morrison ready to get dates as soon as Yermak confirms.
> 
> [8/9/19, 5:46:21 PM] Kurt Volker: Excellent!! How did you sway him?
> 
> [8/9/19, 534 PM] Gordon Sondland: Not sure i did. *I think potus really wants the deliverable*
> 
> [8/9/19, 5:48:00 PM] Kurt Volker: But does he know that?
> 
> [8/9/19, 5:48:09 PM] Gordon Sondland: Yep
> 
> Or maybe the guy who texted this:
> 
> 
> [7/25/19, 8:36:45 AM] Kurt Volker: Good lunch - thanks. Heard from White House—*assuming President Z convinces trump he will investigate* / “get to the bottom of what happened” in 2016, we will nail down date for visit to Washington. Good luck! See you tomorrow- kurt (on the morning of the infamous phone call)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Investigating crime is legitimate. Investigating crime for personal gain is not. Enrique, obviously the Ukraine was corrupt and that board seat for Hunter is part of the proof. You agree, Julio, that he was not qualified and only got the gig because of daddy. Corruption 101.
> 
> “Mr. Jordan, it’s certainly accurate on the first two meetings, because to my knowledge the Ukrainians were not aware of the hold on assistance until the 29th of August,” Taylor responded. “The third meeting that you mentioned, with Senator Murphy and Senator Johnston, there was discussion of security assistance but … *but, uh, there was not a discussion of linkage.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About that "deliverable"?
> 
> Crickets?  No way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really wants. My kids really want another dog. There was no linkage though. Wants and must have are disparate, Alfredo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were better off with crickets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their star witness said there was no linkage and the deliverable is data on Biden and what looks like to any logical person a blatant case of nepotism. I do not see anything wrong with that. Why do you?
> 
> Let me ask you this, Federico, if Trump is impeached and jailed would you still want to know how Hunter Biden got that gig or would you not care?
Click to expand...


That's a false statement - the deliverable was for a _public statement _by Ukraine's prez that Biden was under investigation.

Hunter Biden should not have sought or accepted that job.  It was nepotistic corruption.  It shouldn't have happened.  Joe  Biden was running his mouth, trying to puff himself up in the foreign policy arena, by claiming toughness in getting rid of the Ukranian prosecutor, when he was just the errand boy for people holding the reins.  It was his bad, and it opened him to the false narrative you folks are pushing.  There has been no evidence offered that Hunter Biden was under investigation at any time in Ukraine.   I know he got the job because of his name.

That said, the deliverable Trump wanted was completely corrupt and unrelated to any facts on the ground.  The 2016 Crowdstrike question is a disinformation campaign with multiple targets, 2020 voters included. 

The table-setter you and your leg-humping buddy, Jim Jordan, insist is the star witness, is an honest man who testified honestly that he didn't discuss security assistance in his first two meetings with Zelensky (I think on July 26 and 27) and when it was subsequently discussed with others present, no linkage was made.  As an adult, do you find that suspicious or completely normal?


----------



## joaquinmiller

Now, delicate one, how about an honest appraisal of the "deliverable"?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Claudette said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using foreign aid to extort for political gain is corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> You just described what Biden did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What political gain?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keeping his job.  If it was exposed that he used his position as VP to get his crackhead son, who had zero experience in oil and gas, and zero experience in Ukraine, a no-show position based solely on his last name on the Board of Directors of a Ukranian oil and gas company, Biden would have been toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More blatant lies
> 
> There is ZERO evidence of Biden soliciting a job for his son
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. Guess you missed Biden and his big mouth on national television. He bragged about getting that prosecutor fired.
> 
> A prosecutor who was investigating that company. A company who then gave Biden a job at 50 thousand a month in a field he knows nothing about.
> 
> If you call that ZERO evidence then your a stupid as I think you are.
Click to expand...


And let's not forget the email they dug up where Burisma used Hunter's name to try and gain favor enough to setup a meeting with the State department.


----------



## Nostra

IM2 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to work arbuckle. Witnesses that have nothing to do with the act don't need to testify. We don't need to hear from Strzok and Page. We don't need to hear Hunter Biden. We  don't need  to hear the whistleblower since we now have corroborating testimonies. We do need to hear from all who were directly on the call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you do need to hear from the whistleblower because his intent needs to be determined.  You need to hear from the whistleblower to find out who created the letter to Congress since it's clear it was written by an attorney, or more likely, Schiff Face.  We need to hear the whistleblower testify under oath to Congress, that Schiff Face never met him, nor discussed this situation before it became public as Schiff Face claims.
> 
> Schiff Face is hiding this guy so he can't tell us the real story of how this happened.  So don't say the whistleblower is irrelevant in this case.  We need him to prove this was a staged coupe right from the beginning.  Although Democrats are not real Americans, we real Americans have lived by the law that states the accused has the right to face his accuser in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  The Whistleblower told the truth as evident from the released summary of that call.
> 
> The beginning?  The beginning was when Trump tried to extort the Ukraine for political gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What whistle blower? Nobody has seen any whistle blower.
> 
> You must be talking about the little deep state, obama holdover, pajama boi, that Adam ScHITt and his staff lined up as COUP PLAN C to LIE.
> 
> How stupid are you people? Are you really too stupid to see the truth, or are you as big a liars as the rest of the democrat trash?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adumb Schifferbrains says we will hear from the Gossipblower "very soon".
> 
> Skip to 4:10
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, my bad................that was before Schifferbrains was caught conspiring with the Gossipblower before the Gossipblower filed his complaint.  Now the dude is harder to find than Amelia Earhart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We heard 2 whistleblowers yesterday. We will hear another one tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Nope.  You heard 2 guys who didn't have first hand knowledge of anything, and have never even met Trump.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

joaquinmiller said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Investigating crime is legitimate. Investigating crime for personal gain is not. Enrique, obviously the Ukraine was corrupt and that board seat for Hunter is part of the proof. You agree, Julio, that he was not qualified and only got the gig because of daddy. Corruption 101.
> 
> “Mr. Jordan, it’s certainly accurate on the first two meetings, because to my knowledge the Ukrainians were not aware of the hold on assistance until the 29th of August,” Taylor responded. “The third meeting that you mentioned, with Senator Murphy and Senator Johnston, there was discussion of security assistance but … *but, uh, there was not a discussion of linkage.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About that "deliverable"?
> 
> Crickets?  No way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really wants. My kids really want another dog. There was no linkage though. Wants and must have are disparate, Alfredo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were better off with crickets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their star witness said there was no linkage and the deliverable is data on Biden and what looks like to any logical person a blatant case of nepotism. I do not see anything wrong with that. Why do you?
> 
> Let me ask you this, Federico, if Trump is impeached and jailed would you still want to know how Hunter Biden got that gig or would you not care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a false statement - the deliverable was for a _public statement _by Ukraine's prez that Biden was under investigation.
> 
> Hunter Biden should not have sought or accepted that job.  It was nepotistic corruption.  It shouldn't have happened.  Joe  Biden was running his mouth, trying to puff himself up in the foreign policy arena, by claiming toughness in getting rid of the Ukranian prosecutor, when he was just the errand boy for people holding the reins.  It was his bad, and it opened him to the false narrative you folks are pushing.  There has been no evidence offered that Hunter Biden was under investigation at any time in Ukraine.   I know he got the job because of his name.
> 
> That said, the deliverable Trump wanted was completely corrupt and unrelated to any facts on the ground.  The 2016 Crowdstrike question is a disinformation campaign with multiple targets, 2020 voters included.
> 
> The table-setter you and your leg-humping buddy, Jim Jordan, insist is the star witness, is an honest man who testified honestly that he didn't discuss security assistance in his first two meetings with Zelensky (I think on July 26 and 27) and when it was subsequently discussed with others present, no linkage was made.  As an adult, do you find that suspicious or completely normal?
Click to expand...


So, Marcelo, you agree that the Hunter Biden gig was fishy. Your issue is that you believe Trump held up aid until Ukraine investigated the fishy issue?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> Sworn, first hand testimony, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> Pure opinion, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still sworn testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those "witnesses" wouldn't be allowed to go near a real court of law.  Their "testimony" is absolutely worthless in legal terms.  It's propaganda.
Click to expand...




bripat9643 said:


> Those "witnesses" wouldn't be allowed to go near a real court of law. Their "testimony" is absolutely worthless in legal terms. It's propaganda.


Irrelevant drivel.
Your pathetic attempts to characterize this sworn testimony by highly credible witnesses as something less than that only betrays your weak position and desperation.

It's now part of the congressional record and history regardless of your retarded blathering.


----------



## BlindBoo

RealDave said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi Pelousy is on TV right now saying this farce isn't about politics, it's about Patriotism.  Even did it with a straight face...........has to be all the botox.
> 
> 
> 
> I now trhis is a shocker to you Trumpettes.  But the loyalty it to country & not Trump.
> 
> It is the duty of Congress to impeach a piece of shit like Trump that violated the law.
Click to expand...


Can you imagine if Obama had put this type of pressure on Israel, to get dirt on the Republicans, before he would commit to resupplying them with some pre-approved aid during one of their wars with Gaza?  He'd been impeached, convicted and removed before Donnie could play a round of golf!


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The president isn't the DOJ.
> Where's Barr in this equation, dope?
> 
> 
> 
> The President runs the DOJ, moron.  He's the AG's boss.  He's the boss of everyone in the DOJ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The president cannot prosecute anyone, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can tell his AG to prosecute them, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The evidence determines if there is to be a prosecution, dope. Not the president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL.  You're such a douche.
Click to expand...


That's the extent of your argument?


----------



## joaquinmiller

AzogtheDefiler said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> About that "deliverable"?
> 
> Crickets?  No way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really wants. My kids really want another dog. There was no linkage though. Wants and must have are disparate, Alfredo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were better off with crickets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their star witness said there was no linkage and the deliverable is data on Biden and what looks like to any logical person a blatant case of nepotism. I do not see anything wrong with that. Why do you?
> 
> Let me ask you this, Federico, if Trump is impeached and jailed would you still want to know how Hunter Biden got that gig or would you not care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a false statement - the deliverable was for a _public statement _by Ukraine's prez that Biden was under investigation.
> 
> Hunter Biden should not have sought or accepted that job.  It was nepotistic corruption.  It shouldn't have happened.  Joe  Biden was running his mouth, trying to puff himself up in the foreign policy arena, by claiming toughness in getting rid of the Ukranian prosecutor, when he was just the errand boy for people holding the reins.  It was his bad, and it opened him to the false narrative you folks are pushing.  There has been no evidence offered that Hunter Biden was under investigation at any time in Ukraine.   I know he got the job because of his name.
> 
> That said, the deliverable Trump wanted was completely corrupt and unrelated to any facts on the ground.  The 2016 Crowdstrike question is a disinformation campaign with multiple targets, 2020 voters included.
> 
> The table-setter you and your leg-humping buddy, Jim Jordan, insist is the star witness, is an honest man who testified honestly that he didn't discuss security assistance in his first two meetings with Zelensky (I think on July 26 and 27) and when it was subsequently discussed with others present, no linkage was made.  As an adult, do you find that suspicious or completely normal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Marcelo, you agree that the Hunter Biden gig was fishy. Your issue is that you believe Trump held up aid until Ukraine investigated the fishy issue?
Click to expand...


No, you can take your intentional stupidity, fold it into a triangle, and stick it up your ass.


----------



## 007

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pure opinion, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still sworn testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those "witnesses" wouldn't be allowed to go near a real court of law.  Their "testimony" is absolutely worthless in legal terms.  It's propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those "witnesses" wouldn't be allowed to go near a real court of law. Their "testimony" is absolutely worthless in legal terms. It's propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant drivel.
> Your pathetic attempts to characterize this sworn testimony by highly credible witnesses as something less than that only betrays your weak position and desperation.
> 
> It's now part of the congressional record and history regardless of your retarded blathering.
Click to expand...

You can't even BULL SHIT and make that garbage sound believable... sorry.

You're full of shit and we all know it.


----------



## rightwinger

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you don't mind if Trump stops blocking witnesses and documents.
> 
> 
> 
> When Schiff-for-Brains stops blocking witnesses and documents..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not going to work arbuckle. Witnesses that have nothing to do with the act don't need to testify. We don't need to hear from Strzok and Page. We don't need to hear Hunter Biden. We  don't need  to hear the whistleblower since we now have corroborating testimonies. We do need to hear from all who were directly on the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you do need to hear from the whistleblower because his intent needs to be determined.  You need to hear from the whistleblower to find out who created the letter to Congress since it's clear it was written by an attorney, or more likely, Schiff Face.  We need to hear the whistleblower testify under oath to Congress, that Schiff Face never met him, nor discussed this situation before it became public as Schiff Face claims.
> 
> Schiff Face is hiding this guy so he can't tell us the real story of how this happened.  So don't say the whistleblower is irrelevant in this case.  We need him to prove this was a staged coupe right from the beginning.  Although Democrats are not real Americans, we real Americans have lived by the law that states the accused has the right to face his accuser in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  The Whistleblower told the truth as evident from the released summary of that call.
> 
> The beginning?  The beginning was when Trump tried to extort the Ukraine for political gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet nobody from the left can point to any direct quote from Trump that supports their claim he was extorting or using a quid pro quo to get an investigation on Biden.  We keep asking you to show us, but nobody has any evidence to support their point in the transcript.
Click to expand...


I would like you to do us a favor though


----------



## Hutch Starskey

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. With testimony from Trump's  own appointees.
> 
> 
> 
> Who heard it 2nd and 3rd hand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who saw the results of it first hand trough their real time interactions with members of the ukranian govt, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saw what? Dope? Would you say that to my face? No. Keep it civil, prancing Nancy boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would indeed.
> Now speak to the substance of my post, dope.
> 
> If you're  not too upset from my affront that is, pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You took the bait. Little keyboard warrior. Poke successful. Poor little prancing nancy boy, still upset over 2016.
Click to expand...


Bait?
You responded to my post, dope.

Still upset?


----------



## bripat9643

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pure opinion, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still sworn testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those "witnesses" wouldn't be allowed to go near a real court of law.  Their "testimony" is absolutely worthless in legal terms.  It's propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those "witnesses" wouldn't be allowed to go near a real court of law. Their "testimony" is absolutely worthless in legal terms. It's propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant drivel.
> Your pathetic attempts to characterize this sworn testimony by highly credible witnesses as something less than that only betrays your weak position and desperation.
> 
> It's now part of the congressional record and history regardless of your retarded blathering.
Click to expand...

It's hearsay, moron, which means it's not credible.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

OKTexas said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Extortion
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close. So how long do you republicans plan on being disingenuous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Food for thought.  It is what our foreign policy is based on and Trump was trying to weaponized it against his domestic opposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Kent testified that Trumps policies on Ukraine are much better than maobamas was. Go figure. Kent also said he warned Bidens staff about Hunter.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which of course is completely irrelevant to the misconduct in question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, if Kent had concerns about the Bidens it's perfectly understandable that the President might share those concerns. Burisma used Hunter to buy access to maobamas State Dept. State Dept emails are just now coming to light proving that.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You were comparing Obama and Trump policy, dope.

Obama's policy is irrelevant to Trump's  abuse of power.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still sworn testimony, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearsay is not first hand testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The conversation was about Vindman's testimony. Vindman was on the call, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vindman wasn't testifying, dope.
Click to expand...


We. You and I, were discussing Vindman before your retarded bretheren hijacked the discussion, dope.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still sworn testimony, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearsay is not first hand testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The conversation was about Vindman's testimony. Vindman was on the call, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what does that have to do with kent and Taylor?  hmmmmm to be a witness, they would have had to been on the call.  they weren't.  All they are are dick holders.
Click to expand...




jc456 said:


> so what does that have to do with kent and Taylor?


Nothing, dope. That's  the point.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ray ray ray.... articles of impeachment do not hafta follow traditional criminal law.  doucherwitz is grabbing at straws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with you?  Impeachment is a process against the President for committing high CRIMES and misdemeanors.  Or are you telling me that Democrats don't need any reason to impeach a President?  When did we become the former Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> raymond, we all know you are one of them thar poorly educated fans of trump; but can't you for once try to show some dignity & research before you blurt?
> 
> there are several interpretations what 'high crimes & misdemeanors' consists of.  i omitted  the one that you claim is the only one  because of  redundancy
> 
> *Presidential Impeachment: The Legal Standard and Procedure *
> 
> 
> There are essentially four schools of thought concerning the meaning of these words, although there are innumerable subsets within those four categories.
> 
> *Congressional Interpretation*
> 
> The first general school of thought is that the standard enunciated by the Constitution is subject entirely to whatever interpretation Congress collectively wishes to make:
> 
> "What, then, is an impeachable offense? The only honest answer is that an impeachable offense is whatever a majority of the House of Representatives considers it to be at a given moment in history; conviction results from whatever offense or offenses two-thirds of the other body considers to be sufficiently serious to require removal of the accused from office..." Congressman Gerald Ford, 116 Cong. Rec. H.3113-3114 (April 15, 1970).
> 
> *Misdemeanor*
> 
> The third approach is that an indictable crime is not required to impeach and remove a President. The proponents of this view focus on the word "misdemeanor" which did not have a specific criminal connotation to it at the time the Constitution was ratified. This interpretation is somewhat belied by details of the debate the Framers had in arriving at the specific language to be used for the impeachment standard.
> 
> Initially the standard was to be "malpractice or neglect of duty." This was removed and replaced with "treason, bribery, or corruption." The word "corruption" was then eliminated. On the floor during debate the suggestion was made to add the term "maladministration." This was rejected as being too vague and the phrase "high crimes and misdemeanors" was adopted in its place. There are many legal scholars who believe this lesser standard is the correct one, however.
> 
> *Relating to the President's Official Duties*
> 
> The fourth view is that an indictable crime is not required, but that the impeachable act or acts done by the President must in some way relate to his official duties. The bad act may or may not be a crime but it would be more serious than simply "maladministration." This view is buttressed in part by an analysis of the entire phrase "high crimes or misdemeanors" which seems to be a term of art speaking to a political connection for the bad act or acts. In order to impeach it would not be necessary for the act to be a crime, but not all crimes would be impeachable offenses.
> 
> https://litigation.findlaw.com/legal-sy ... edure.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> name the high crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abuse of power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No such crime.
Click to expand...

Lying fucking moron...

*The Articles of impeachment against Richard Nixon*
*Article II*
ARTICLE II, *ABUSE OF POWER*. (Approved 28-10)

Using the powers of the office of President of the United States, Richard M. Nixon, in violation of his constitutional oath faithfully to execute the office of President of the United States, and to the best of his ability preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States, and in disregard of his constitutional duty to take care that the laws be faithfully executed, has repeatedly engaged in conduct violating the constitutional rights of citizens, impairing the due and proper administration of justice in the conduct of lawful inquiries, of contravening the law of governing agencies of the executive branch and the purposes of these agencies.​

*H. Rept. 105-830 - IMPEACHMENT OF WILLIAM JEFFERSON CLINTON, PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES*
D. Article IV--*Abuse of Power*

*Article IV - 1*
1. The President abused his power by refusing and failing to respond to certain written requests for admission and willfully made perjurious, false, and misleading sworn statements in response to certain written requests for admission propounded to him by the Committee​


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> 
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearsay is not first hand testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The conversation was about Vindman's testimony. Vindman was on the call, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what does that have to do with kent and Taylor?  hmmmmm to be a witness, they would have had to been on the call.  they weren't.  All they are are dick holders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what does that have to do with kent and Taylor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing, dope. That's  the point.
Click to expand...

exactly, nothing, not witness to anything accept holding their schwantzes.


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ray ray ray.... articles of impeachment do not hafta follow traditional criminal law.  doucherwitz is grabbing at straws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with you?  Impeachment is a process against the President for committing high CRIMES and misdemeanors.  Or are you telling me that Democrats don't need any reason to impeach a President?  When did we become the former Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> raymond, we all know you are one of them thar poorly educated fans of trump; but can't you for once try to show some dignity & research before you blurt?
> 
> there are several interpretations what 'high crimes & misdemeanors' consists of.  i omitted  the one that you claim is the only one  because of  redundancy
> 
> *Presidential Impeachment: The Legal Standard and Procedure *
> 
> 
> There are essentially four schools of thought concerning the meaning of these words, although there are innumerable subsets within those four categories.
> 
> *Congressional Interpretation*
> 
> The first general school of thought is that the standard enunciated by the Constitution is subject entirely to whatever interpretation Congress collectively wishes to make:
> 
> "What, then, is an impeachable offense? The only honest answer is that an impeachable offense is whatever a majority of the House of Representatives considers it to be at a given moment in history; conviction results from whatever offense or offenses two-thirds of the other body considers to be sufficiently serious to require removal of the accused from office..." Congressman Gerald Ford, 116 Cong. Rec. H.3113-3114 (April 15, 1970).
> 
> *Misdemeanor*
> 
> The third approach is that an indictable crime is not required to impeach and remove a President. The proponents of this view focus on the word "misdemeanor" which did not have a specific criminal connotation to it at the time the Constitution was ratified. This interpretation is somewhat belied by details of the debate the Framers had in arriving at the specific language to be used for the impeachment standard.
> 
> Initially the standard was to be "malpractice or neglect of duty." This was removed and replaced with "treason, bribery, or corruption." The word "corruption" was then eliminated. On the floor during debate the suggestion was made to add the term "maladministration." This was rejected as being too vague and the phrase "high crimes and misdemeanors" was adopted in its place. There are many legal scholars who believe this lesser standard is the correct one, however.
> 
> *Relating to the President's Official Duties*
> 
> The fourth view is that an indictable crime is not required, but that the impeachable act or acts done by the President must in some way relate to his official duties. The bad act may or may not be a crime but it would be more serious than simply "maladministration." This view is buttressed in part by an analysis of the entire phrase "high crimes or misdemeanors" which seems to be a term of art speaking to a political connection for the bad act or acts. In order to impeach it would not be necessary for the act to be a crime, but not all crimes would be impeachable offenses.
> 
> https://litigation.findlaw.com/legal-sy ... edure.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> name the high crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abuse of power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what was the abuse?  does he set foreign policy as President?  it's a yes or no answer on that?
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You don't get to pick my answers for me. The president sets foreign policy within the law.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know a frame job when we see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know a frame job when we see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. With testimony from Trump's  own appointees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who heard it 2nd and 3rd hand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who saw the results of it first hand trough their real time interactions with members of the ukranian govt, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't witnesses to the call, moron.
Click to expand...


We know this. Now what's your point?

Are you asserting that they had no first hand knowledge of how this policy was playing out on the Ukrainian side?


----------



## okfine

007 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What difference would it make?
> 
> None
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're just kidding yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Trumpybear knew there was an open investigation into Good Ol'Joe he would turn him into Hillary the horrible in a heartbeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry... but I don't speak bubble head lib-slang... I have no idea who Trumpybear is.
Click to expand...

I bet you have one...


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Law Enforcement Assistance and Cooperation Treaty with Ukraine specifies that the designated officials of the two nations are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Minister of Justice, (3.1.d.).  The treaty binds those two offices--and so the usual rules in both nations, regarding those offices:  In the Treaty.  So from the New York Times, about the phone--Barbarous Anti-American sentiment is apparently what the White House has documented.
> 
> "A Justice Department official said that Mr. Barr had no knowledge of the call until the director of national intelligence and the intelligence community’s inspector general sent the department the whistle-blower’s criminal referral late last month, and that Mr. Trump has not spoken with the attorney general “about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son.”
> 
> Political interference is not considered cause, stated in the Treaty provisions.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/106/cdoc/tdoc16/CDOC-106tdoc16.pdf
> 
> Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hatter waving takes on a new appearance.  "Banzai! Surprise!" Attack on the USA apparently is supported--or on Ukraine, or Crimea!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So-called whistleblowers don't hand down indictments.
> "Cause" for what?
> What difference does it make if Barr knew about the call?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes no difference if Barr knew about the call. What matters is that Barr was not investigating Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't matter either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course that matters in terms of the treaty since a requirement to request support includes the requestor name the authority on the investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can be provided after the fact.
Click to expand...

Show where the treaty allows for that. Show where that was done.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

joaquinmiller said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really wants. My kids really want another dog. There was no linkage though. Wants and must have are disparate, Alfredo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were better off with crickets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their star witness said there was no linkage and the deliverable is data on Biden and what looks like to any logical person a blatant case of nepotism. I do not see anything wrong with that. Why do you?
> 
> Let me ask you this, Federico, if Trump is impeached and jailed would you still want to know how Hunter Biden got that gig or would you not care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a false statement - the deliverable was for a _public statement _by Ukraine's prez that Biden was under investigation.
> 
> Hunter Biden should not have sought or accepted that job.  It was nepotistic corruption.  It shouldn't have happened.  Joe  Biden was running his mouth, trying to puff himself up in the foreign policy arena, by claiming toughness in getting rid of the Ukranian prosecutor, when he was just the errand boy for people holding the reins.  It was his bad, and it opened him to the false narrative you folks are pushing.  There has been no evidence offered that Hunter Biden was under investigation at any time in Ukraine.   I know he got the job because of his name.
> 
> That said, the deliverable Trump wanted was completely corrupt and unrelated to any facts on the ground.  The 2016 Crowdstrike question is a disinformation campaign with multiple targets, 2020 voters included.
> 
> The table-setter you and your leg-humping buddy, Jim Jordan, insist is the star witness, is an honest man who testified honestly that he didn't discuss security assistance in his first two meetings with Zelensky (I think on July 26 and 27) and when it was subsequently discussed with others present, no linkage was made.  As an adult, do you find that suspicious or completely normal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Marcelo, you agree that the Hunter Biden gig was fishy. Your issue is that you believe Trump held up aid until Ukraine investigated the fishy issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you can take your intentional stupidity, fold it into a triangle, and stick it up your ass.
Click to expand...

Triggered? Why so bitter. This will not be the last debate you lose to me. Chill, Julio.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Schiff-for-Brains stops blocking witnesses and documents..
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to work arbuckle. Witnesses that have nothing to do with the act don't need to testify. We don't need to hear from Strzok and Page. We don't need to hear Hunter Biden. We  don't need  to hear the whistleblower since we now have corroborating testimonies. We do need to hear from all who were directly on the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you do need to hear from the whistleblower because his intent needs to be determined.  You need to hear from the whistleblower to find out who created the letter to Congress since it's clear it was written by an attorney, or more likely, Schiff Face.  We need to hear the whistleblower testify under oath to Congress, that Schiff Face never met him, nor discussed this situation before it became public as Schiff Face claims.
> 
> Schiff Face is hiding this guy so he can't tell us the real story of how this happened.  So don't say the whistleblower is irrelevant in this case.  We need him to prove this was a staged coupe right from the beginning.  Although Democrats are not real Americans, we real Americans have lived by the law that states the accused has the right to face his accuser in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  The Whistleblower told the truth as evident from the released summary of that call.
> 
> The beginning?  The beginning was when Trump tried to extort the Ukraine for political gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet nobody from the left can point to any direct quote from Trump that supports their claim he was extorting or using a quid pro quo to get an investigation on Biden.  We keep asking you to show us, but nobody has any evidence to support their point in the transcript.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor though
Click to expand...

And? What is wrong with that?


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know a frame job when we see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know a frame job when we see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. With testimony from Trump's  own appointees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who heard it 2nd and 3rd hand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who saw the results of it first hand trough their real time interactions with members of the ukranian govt, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't witnesses to the call, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know this. Now what's your point?
> 
> Are you asserting that they had no first hand knowledge of how this policy was playing out on the Ukrainian side?
Click to expand...

what policy?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know a frame job when we see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know a frame job when we see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. With testimony from Trump's  own appointees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who heard it 2nd and 3rd hand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who saw the results of it first hand trough their real time interactions with members of the ukranian govt, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't witnesses to the call, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know this. Now what's your point?
> 
> Are you asserting that they had no first hand knowledge of how this policy was playing out on the Ukrainian side?
Click to expand...

Firsthand is one word. LMAO. You’re so stupid and a pussy. Biden is corrupt and Trump wants to know what happened with the Nepotism gig and firing of the prosecutor


----------



## Olde Europe

joaquinmiller said:


> Hunter Biden should not have sought or accepted that job.  It was nepotistic corruption.



This is most likely wrong.  Nepotism it would have been had Joe used the power of his office to secure Hunter's gig at Burisma.  At the very least, there is no evidence whatsoever for that.  You are right maintaining Hunter should not have accepted that job in order to avoid the appearance of impropriety.  Still, words do matter.


----------



## Camp

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pure opinion, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still sworn testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those "witnesses" wouldn't be allowed to go near a real court of law.  Their "testimony" is absolutely worthless in legal terms.  It's propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those "witnesses" wouldn't be allowed to go near a real court of law. Their "testimony" is absolutely worthless in legal terms. It's propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant drivel.
> Your pathetic attempts to characterize this sworn testimony by highly credible witnesses as something less than that only betrays your weak position and desperation.
> 
> It's now part of the congressional record and history regardless of your retarded blathering.
Click to expand...

Prosecutors always begin trials by explaining the crime alleged to have been committed and introducing the jury as to what kind of evidence to expect. Yesterday's testimony presented possible unethical and or illegal behavior. The witnesses presented expert testimony relating to the events being investigated. They were careful not to make firm commitments as to the legality of the knowledge they had of the circumstances, rightly preferring others to make those judgments.


----------



## jc456

Olde Europe said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden should not have sought or accepted that job.  It was nepotistic corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is most likely wrong.  Nepotism it would have been had Joe used the power of his office to secure Hunter's gig at Burisma.  At the very least, there is no evidence whatsoever for that.  You are right maintaining Hunter should not have accepted that job in order to avoid the appearance of impropriety.  Still, words do matter.
Click to expand...

why did hunter biden get hired then?  he already said it was because of his name.

Flares go off with that answer.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Olde Europe said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden should not have sought or accepted that job.  It was nepotistic corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is most likely wrong.  Nepotism it would have been had Joe used the power of his office to secure Hunter's gig at Burisma.  At the very least, there is no evidence whatsoever for that.  You are right maintaining Hunter should not have accepted that job in order to avoid the appearance of impropriety.  Still, words do matter.
Click to expand...

Words matter? LMAO. Trump wasn’t digging for dirt. He was trying to find out who dumped the dirt pile in front of him.


----------



## jc456

Camp said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still sworn testimony, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those "witnesses" wouldn't be allowed to go near a real court of law.  Their "testimony" is absolutely worthless in legal terms.  It's propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those "witnesses" wouldn't be allowed to go near a real court of law. Their "testimony" is absolutely worthless in legal terms. It's propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant drivel.
> Your pathetic attempts to characterize this sworn testimony by highly credible witnesses as something less than that only betrays your weak position and desperation.
> 
> It's now part of the congressional record and history regardless of your retarded blathering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prosecutors always begin trials by explaining the crime alleged to have been committed and introducing the jury as to what kind of evidence to expect. Yesterday's testimony presented possible unethical and or illegal behavior. The witnesses presented expert testimony relating to the events being investigated. They were careful not to make firm commitments as to the legality of the knowledge they had of the circumstances, rightly preferring others to make those judgments.
Click to expand...

what is the alleged crime then?  we're still waiting.  The president is allowed to talk to foreign PMs.  so what was the crime?  come on sandy, get out of the grease and tell us.


----------



## Camp

jc456 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> 
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those "witnesses" wouldn't be allowed to go near a real court of law.  Their "testimony" is absolutely worthless in legal terms.  It's propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those "witnesses" wouldn't be allowed to go near a real court of law. Their "testimony" is absolutely worthless in legal terms. It's propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant drivel.
> Your pathetic attempts to characterize this sworn testimony by highly credible witnesses as something less than that only betrays your weak position and desperation.
> 
> It's now part of the congressional record and history regardless of your retarded blathering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prosecutors always begin trials by explaining the crime alleged to have been committed and introducing the jury as to what kind of evidence to expect. Yesterday's testimony presented possible unethical and or illegal behavior. The witnesses presented expert testimony relating to the events being investigated. They were careful not to make firm commitments as to the legality of the knowledge they had of the circumstances, rightly preferring others to make those judgments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is the alleged crime then?  we're still waiting.  The president is allowed to talk to foreign PMs.  so what was the crime?  come on sandy, get out of the grease and tell us.
Click to expand...

The crimes being alleged are extortion, bribery, campaign election violations, and abuse of power.


----------



## jc456

Camp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Those "witnesses" wouldn't be allowed to go near a real court of law.  Their "testimony" is absolutely worthless in legal terms.  It's propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those "witnesses" wouldn't be allowed to go near a real court of law. Their "testimony" is absolutely worthless in legal terms. It's propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant drivel.
> Your pathetic attempts to characterize this sworn testimony by highly credible witnesses as something less than that only betrays your weak position and desperation.
> 
> It's now part of the congressional record and history regardless of your retarded blathering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prosecutors always begin trials by explaining the crime alleged to have been committed and introducing the jury as to what kind of evidence to expect. Yesterday's testimony presented possible unethical and or illegal behavior. The witnesses presented expert testimony relating to the events being investigated. They were careful not to make firm commitments as to the legality of the knowledge they had of the circumstances, rightly preferring others to make those judgments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is the alleged crime then?  we're still waiting.  The president is allowed to talk to foreign PMs.  so what was the crime?  come on sandy, get out of the grease and tell us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crimes being alleged are extortion, bribery, campaign election violations, and abuse of power.
Click to expand...

extortion of what? bribery of what?  He is allowed to get dirt on an opposition, even though Joe isn't one yet, and he's allowed to go after corruption, it's in his job description.   remember the Dossier?  you're one confused mther fker.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Nostra said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> Sworn, first hand testimony, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> Pure opinion, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still sworn testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  They had ZERO first hand testimony.  None.
Click to expand...


Well, except for the hours where they outlined their direct interactions with Ukrainian officials in real time while this was all transpiring, of course.


----------



## okfine

NotYourBody said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats: We killed it
> 
> Republicans: We killed it
> 
> 
> People: Thanks for wasting our time.
> 
> 
> 
> If "the people" think it is a wast of their time, that's a win for the republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many average people do the Dims really think sat around to listen to some idiot wax on about the history of Ukraine in global politics for an hour / hour and half before even mentioning Giuliani or Trump and then, only by hearsay, opinion and supposition to say that the PRESIDENT'S FOREIGN POLICY DID NOT FIT HIS?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EXACTLY... this today was a complete SNOOZE FEST, and I guarantee, VERY few people watched it. But there was no GOTCHA, there was no new HEAD LINE, there wasn't ANYTHING, and the demtrash were banking on this being the BIG DAY, THIS WAS IT, this was their two STAR WITNESSES... we were supposed to see OVERWHELMING, something... but no, we saw NOTHING.
> 
> It's BACK FIRING, and if Nancy has a BRAIN CELL LEFT, she's going to be PULLING THE PLUG on ScHITf like FRIDAY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The networks spent millions in lost adverting revenue to air this commercial free non stop, the same people that ran reruns of Leave It To Beaver last July rather than air the 4th celebration of our nation, its heroes and military because they considered THAT a waste of money.  I only had the hearing on in the background and it was bad enough, folks who propped toothpicks in their eyes today for the "big show" won't be tuning in again much tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched every second and will do the same tomorrow. I can't speak for those who can't understand the big words.
Click to expand...

The RW around here can't wait for new (ahem) talking points (ahem)


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pure opinion, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still sworn testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  They had ZERO first hand testimony.  None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, except for the hours where they outlined their direct interactions with Ukrainian officials in real time while this was all transpiring, of course.
Click to expand...

what about it?  it was their job, you obviously didn't hear the answers to Jim Jordan's questions.  too fking funny.  little mthr fkr you are.


----------



## jc456

okfine said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> If "the people" think it is a wast of their time, that's a win for the republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many average people do the Dims really think sat around to listen to some idiot wax on about the history of Ukraine in global politics for an hour / hour and half before even mentioning Giuliani or Trump and then, only by hearsay, opinion and supposition to say that the PRESIDENT'S FOREIGN POLICY DID NOT FIT HIS?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EXACTLY... this today was a complete SNOOZE FEST, and I guarantee, VERY few people watched it. But there was no GOTCHA, there was no new HEAD LINE, there wasn't ANYTHING, and the demtrash were banking on this being the BIG DAY, THIS WAS IT, this was their two STAR WITNESSES... we were supposed to see OVERWHELMING, something... but no, we saw NOTHING.
> 
> It's BACK FIRING, and if Nancy has a BRAIN CELL LEFT, she's going to be PULLING THE PLUG on ScHITf like FRIDAY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The networks spent millions in lost adverting revenue to air this commercial free non stop, the same people that ran reruns of Leave It To Beaver last July rather than air the 4th celebration of our nation, its heroes and military because they considered THAT a waste of money.  I only had the hearing on in the background and it was bad enough, folks who propped toothpicks in their eyes today for the "big show" won't be tuning in again much tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched every second and will do the same tomorrow. I can't speak for those who can't understand the big words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The RW around here can't wait for new (ahem) talking points (ahem)
Click to expand...

you can start yours anytime.


----------



## Camp

jc456 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those "witnesses" wouldn't be allowed to go near a real court of law.  Their "testimony" is absolutely worthless in legal terms.  It's propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those "witnesses" wouldn't be allowed to go near a real court of law. Their "testimony" is absolutely worthless in legal terms. It's propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant drivel.
> Your pathetic attempts to characterize this sworn testimony by highly credible witnesses as something less than that only betrays your weak position and desperation.
> 
> It's now part of the congressional record and history regardless of your retarded blathering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prosecutors always begin trials by explaining the crime alleged to have been committed and introducing the jury as to what kind of evidence to expect. Yesterday's testimony presented possible unethical and or illegal behavior. The witnesses presented expert testimony relating to the events being investigated. They were careful not to make firm commitments as to the legality of the knowledge they had of the circumstances, rightly preferring others to make those judgments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is the alleged crime then?  we're still waiting.  The president is allowed to talk to foreign PMs.  so what was the crime?  come on sandy, get out of the grease and tell us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crimes being alleged are extortion, bribery, campaign election violations, and abuse of power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> extortion of what? bribery of what?  He is allowed to get dirt on an opposition, even though Joe isn't one yet, and he's allowed to go after corruption, it's in his job description.   remember the Dossier?  you're one confused mther fker.
Click to expand...

I'm sure you believe all the nonsense in your post.


----------



## Weatherman2020

When you’ve lost CNN....


----------



## Faun

Nostra said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, I was talking about the treaty. It matters not what Trump wanted investigated, he was not authorized to use that treaty for any purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your feeble memory about exactly what you said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's not authorized by that treaty to ask the president of Ukraine *to investigate a political rival.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are now claiming you were not talking about Biden, so who were you referencing?
> 
> Watch this..................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it still doesn't matter what Trump asked to be investigated since he is not authorized by the treaty to invoke it. Something you don't know because you either didn't read the treaty or you're simply not intelligent enough to understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again I will ask...........and you will dodge.............show me the part of the treaty that says corruption can't be looked into if your name is Biden.
> 
> While you are doing that, explain which political rival you were referencing if it wasn't Biden.
> 
> It sure is fun painting you into a corner.  (this is where you claim I didn't paint you into a corner in a feeble attempt to ignore the two challenges in this post)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I will tell you again, the treaty was not about Biden, try as hard as you wish to make it about him. The treaty is about Trump, who again, was not authorized to use it.
> 
> That's now twice you've asked that and twice I gave you an answer you don't like. If you keep asking you will keep getting the same answer; and you know what repeating yourself but expecting a different response symptomatic of, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you can't back up that claim, dumbfuck...... link us up to the part of the treaty that says the President can't use it.
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck...



​


----------



## jc456

Camp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant drivel.
> Your pathetic attempts to characterize this sworn testimony by highly credible witnesses as something less than that only betrays your weak position and desperation.
> 
> It's now part of the congressional record and history regardless of your retarded blathering.
> 
> 
> 
> Prosecutors always begin trials by explaining the crime alleged to have been committed and introducing the jury as to what kind of evidence to expect. Yesterday's testimony presented possible unethical and or illegal behavior. The witnesses presented expert testimony relating to the events being investigated. They were careful not to make firm commitments as to the legality of the knowledge they had of the circumstances, rightly preferring others to make those judgments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is the alleged crime then?  we're still waiting.  The president is allowed to talk to foreign PMs.  so what was the crime?  come on sandy, get out of the grease and tell us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crimes being alleged are extortion, bribery, campaign election violations, and abuse of power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> extortion of what? bribery of what?  He is allowed to get dirt on an opposition, even though Joe isn't one yet, and he's allowed to go after corruption, it's in his job description.   remember the Dossier?  you're one confused mther fker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you believe all the nonsense in your post.
Click to expand...

it is all fact. let me know what wasn't factual


----------



## Nostra

Camp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Those "witnesses" wouldn't be allowed to go near a real court of law.  Their "testimony" is absolutely worthless in legal terms.  It's propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those "witnesses" wouldn't be allowed to go near a real court of law. Their "testimony" is absolutely worthless in legal terms. It's propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant drivel.
> Your pathetic attempts to characterize this sworn testimony by highly credible witnesses as something less than that only betrays your weak position and desperation.
> 
> It's now part of the congressional record and history regardless of your retarded blathering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prosecutors always begin trials by explaining the crime alleged to have been committed and introducing the jury as to what kind of evidence to expect. Yesterday's testimony presented possible unethical and or illegal behavior. The witnesses presented expert testimony relating to the events being investigated. They were careful not to make firm commitments as to the legality of the knowledge they had of the circumstances, rightly preferring others to make those judgments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is the alleged crime then?  we're still waiting.  The president is allowed to talk to foreign PMs.  so what was the crime?  come on sandy, get out of the grease and tell us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crimes being alleged are extortion, bribery, campaign election violations, and abuse of power.
Click to expand...

Too bad there is no evidence to support those allegations.


----------



## Nostra

Hutch Starskey said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pure opinion, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still sworn testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  They had ZERO first hand testimony.  None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, except for the hours where they outlined their direct interactions with Ukrainian officials in real time while this was all transpiring, of course.
Click to expand...

Are you talking about the 4 meetings with Zelenski where he never said anything about aid being held up, or pressure from Trump?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's too busy grabbing himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you projecting, Fawn? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, _I know you are but what am I,_ truly is the extent of your intellect .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha, you responded. Poke successful. I knew what QE was/is and you didn't. You're dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Spits the idiot troll who thinks Trump was elected in 2015.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!! Keep telling yourself that. What is QE? Duh...is it lowering of interest rates? Duh....LMAO!!!
Click to expand...

Presidential elections are every 4 years. Who do you think you voted for last week?


----------



## Nostra

Faun said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your feeble memory about exactly what you said:
> 
> You are now claiming you were not talking about Biden, so who were you referencing?
> 
> Watch this..................
> 
> 
> 
> And it still doesn't matter what Trump asked to be investigated since he is not authorized by the treaty to invoke it. Something you don't know because you either didn't read the treaty or you're simply not intelligent enough to understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again I will ask...........and you will dodge.............show me the part of the treaty that says corruption can't be looked into if your name is Biden.
> 
> While you are doing that, explain which political rival you were referencing if it wasn't Biden.
> 
> It sure is fun painting you into a corner.  (this is where you claim I didn't paint you into a corner in a feeble attempt to ignore the two challenges in this post)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I will tell you again, the treaty was not about Biden, try as hard as you wish to make it about him. The treaty is about Trump, who again, was not authorized to use it.
> 
> That's now twice you've asked that and twice I gave you an answer you don't like. If you keep asking you will keep getting the same answer; and you know what repeating yourself but expecting a different response symptomatic of, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you can't back up that claim, dumbfuck...... link us up to the part of the treaty that says the President can't use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

Nowhere in there does it say the President can't use it.  In fact, it never even mentions the President, dumbfuck.

Try again, dumbfuck.

You lose again, dumbfuck.


----------



## 007

okfine said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What difference would it make?
> 
> None
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're just kidding yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Trumpybear knew there was an open investigation into Good Ol'Joe he would turn him into Hillary the horrible in a heartbeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry... but I don't speak bubble head lib-slang... I have no idea who Trumpybear is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you have one...
Click to expand...

I bet you have your butt buddies shaft swallowed half way down your throat.


----------



## okfine

NotYourBody said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> The networks spent millions in lost adverting revenue to air this commercial free non stop, the same people that ran reruns of Leave It To Beaver last July rather than air the 4th celebration of our nation, its heroes and military because they considered THAT a waste of money.  I only had the hearing on in the background and it was bad enough, folks who propped toothpicks in their eyes today for the "big show" won't be tuning in again much tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> I watched every second and will do the same tomorrow. I can't speak for those who can't understand the big words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well. If you watch tomorrow, you'll be pretty bored. I'd wait until Friday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Way to rain on my attempt at civic duty.
> 
> I guess I can go out tomorrow and replenish my special impeachment blend popcorn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where was your "civic duty" through all the myriad of Obama and Hillary crimes?  Was it out to lunch?  On vacation that day?  Where is your "civic duty" when it comes to hearing the defense of Trump or the evidence against Biden?  Out stuck in traffic?
> 
> It takes a lot more than wishful thinking and desires to impeach a president, and I hope the democrats try it without an iron clad steel case against Trump that he truly committed a high crime with intentional malice.  You know, Trump's such an idiot, and so incompetent, he might have committed a crime like Hillary through total recklessness without even knowing better!  That was enough to get her off about 15 felony charges that other people go to prison for.
> 
> Impeach Trump without all that and I'll be sitting laughing when it all comes back like a punch in the face next year when the voters reject the democrats for trying to overthrow a presidency on purely political grounds!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> During those times I was working and couldn't fulfill that particular civic duty, sadly. But your scolding is duly noted.
> 
> I don't need to work anymore so I have more time now to watch the shits how that is the Trump administration. I do enjoy laughing at the biggest fool ever to hold the office of the Presidency.
Click to expand...

Isn't life good?


----------



## rightwinger

jc456 said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden should not have sought or accepted that job.  It was nepotistic corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is most likely wrong.  Nepotism it would have been had Joe used the power of his office to secure Hunter's gig at Burisma.  At the very least, there is no evidence whatsoever for that.  You are right maintaining Hunter should not have accepted that job in order to avoid the appearance of impropriety.  Still, words do matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why did hunter biden get hired then?  he already said it was because of his name.
> 
> Flares go off with that answer.
Click to expand...

That is how Trumps get hired

What Biden did may be unethical, but hardly illegal


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with you?  Impeachment is a process against the President for committing high CRIMES and misdemeanors.  Or are you telling me that Democrats don't need any reason to impeach a President?  When did we become the former Soviet Union?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raymond, we all know you are one of them thar poorly educated fans of trump; but can't you for once try to show some dignity & research before you blurt?
> 
> there are several interpretations what 'high crimes & misdemeanors' consists of.  i omitted  the one that you claim is the only one  because of  redundancy
> 
> *Presidential Impeachment: The Legal Standard and Procedure *
> 
> 
> There are essentially four schools of thought concerning the meaning of these words, although there are innumerable subsets within those four categories.
> 
> *Congressional Interpretation*
> 
> The first general school of thought is that the standard enunciated by the Constitution is subject entirely to whatever interpretation Congress collectively wishes to make:
> 
> "What, then, is an impeachable offense? The only honest answer is that an impeachable offense is whatever a majority of the House of Representatives considers it to be at a given moment in history; conviction results from whatever offense or offenses two-thirds of the other body considers to be sufficiently serious to require removal of the accused from office..." Congressman Gerald Ford, 116 Cong. Rec. H.3113-3114 (April 15, 1970).
> 
> *Misdemeanor*
> 
> The third approach is that an indictable crime is not required to impeach and remove a President. The proponents of this view focus on the word "misdemeanor" which did not have a specific criminal connotation to it at the time the Constitution was ratified. This interpretation is somewhat belied by details of the debate the Framers had in arriving at the specific language to be used for the impeachment standard.
> 
> Initially the standard was to be "malpractice or neglect of duty." This was removed and replaced with "treason, bribery, or corruption." The word "corruption" was then eliminated. On the floor during debate the suggestion was made to add the term "maladministration." This was rejected as being too vague and the phrase "high crimes and misdemeanors" was adopted in its place. There are many legal scholars who believe this lesser standard is the correct one, however.
> 
> *Relating to the President's Official Duties*
> 
> The fourth view is that an indictable crime is not required, but that the impeachable act or acts done by the President must in some way relate to his official duties. The bad act may or may not be a crime but it would be more serious than simply "maladministration." This view is buttressed in part by an analysis of the entire phrase "high crimes or misdemeanors" which seems to be a term of art speaking to a political connection for the bad act or acts. In order to impeach it would not be necessary for the act to be a crime, but not all crimes would be impeachable offenses.
> 
> https://litigation.findlaw.com/legal-sy ... edure.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> name the high crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abuse of power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No such crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron...
> 
> *The Articles of impeachment against Richard Nixon*
> *Article II*
> ARTICLE II, *ABUSE OF POWER*. (Approved 28-10)
> 
> Using the powers of the office of President of the United States, Richard M. Nixon, in violation of his constitutional oath faithfully to execute the office of President of the United States, and to the best of his ability preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States, and in disregard of his constitutional duty to take care that the laws be faithfully executed, has repeatedly engaged in conduct violating the constitutional rights of citizens, impairing the due and proper administration of justice in the conduct of lawful inquiries, of contravening the law of governing agencies of the executive branch and the purposes of these agencies.​
> *H. Rept. 105-830 - IMPEACHMENT OF WILLIAM JEFFERSON CLINTON, PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES*
> D. Article IV--*Abuse of Power*
> 
> *Article IV - 1*
> 1. The President abused his power by refusing and failing to respond to certain written requests for admission and willfully made perjurious, false, and misleading sworn statements in response to certain written requests for admission propounded to him by the Committee​
Click to expand...

Quote the statute titled "Abuse of power."  The fact that a bunch of Dims made up a crime means nothing.


----------



## 007

Nobody is even watching this FARCE inquiry today. Yesterday was supposed to be the SLAM DUNK, the GOTCHA day, and today was supposed to be SPIN DAY for the DEMOCRAT PROPAGANDA WING, but, not happenin', yesterday was a FLOP and the dems have NOTHING to follow with. They just blew their THREE YEAR LONG WAD and it's OVER.


----------



## 007

rightwinger said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden should not have sought or accepted that job.  It was nepotistic corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is most likely wrong.  Nepotism it would have been had Joe used the power of his office to secure Hunter's gig at Burisma.  At the very least, there is no evidence whatsoever for that.  You are right maintaining Hunter should not have accepted that job in order to avoid the appearance of impropriety.  Still, words do matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why did hunter biden get hired then?  he already said it was because of his name.
> 
> Flares go off with that answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is how Trumps get hired
> 
> What Biden did may be unethical, but hardly illegal
Click to expand...

I love your jokes. Did you ever think of trying out as a writer for SNL?


----------



## Faun

Nostra said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it still doesn't matter what Trump asked to be investigated since he is not authorized by the treaty to invoke it. Something you don't know because you either didn't read the treaty or you're simply not intelligent enough to understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again I will ask...........and you will dodge.............show me the part of the treaty that says corruption can't be looked into if your name is Biden.
> 
> While you are doing that, explain which political rival you were referencing if it wasn't Biden.
> 
> It sure is fun painting you into a corner.  (this is where you claim I didn't paint you into a corner in a feeble attempt to ignore the two challenges in this post)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I will tell you again, the treaty was not about Biden, try as hard as you wish to make it about him. The treaty is about Trump, who again, was not authorized to use it.
> 
> That's now twice you've asked that and twice I gave you an answer you don't like. If you keep asking you will keep getting the same answer; and you know what repeating yourself but expecting a different response symptomatic of, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you can't back up that claim, dumbfuck...... link us up to the part of the treaty that says the President can't use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nowhere in there does it say the President can't use it.  In fact, it never even mentions the President, dumbfuck.
> 
> Try again, dumbfuck.
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
Click to expand...

LOL

Dumbfuck, what part of, _"each Contracting State *shall* have a Central Authority *to make and receive requests pursuant to this treaty*,"_ is above your single digit IQ?


----------



## jc456

okfine said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched every second and will do the same tomorrow. I can't speak for those who can't understand the big words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well. If you watch tomorrow, you'll be pretty bored. I'd wait until Friday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Way to rain on my attempt at civic duty.
> 
> I guess I can go out tomorrow and replenish my special impeachment blend popcorn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where was your "civic duty" through all the myriad of Obama and Hillary crimes?  Was it out to lunch?  On vacation that day?  Where is your "civic duty" when it comes to hearing the defense of Trump or the evidence against Biden?  Out stuck in traffic?
> 
> It takes a lot more than wishful thinking and desires to impeach a president, and I hope the democrats try it without an iron clad steel case against Trump that he truly committed a high crime with intentional malice.  You know, Trump's such an idiot, and so incompetent, he might have committed a crime like Hillary through total recklessness without even knowing better!  That was enough to get her off about 15 felony charges that other people go to prison for.
> 
> Impeach Trump without all that and I'll be sitting laughing when it all comes back like a punch in the face next year when the voters reject the democrats for trying to overthrow a presidency on purely political grounds!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> During those times I was working and couldn't fulfill that particular civic duty, sadly. But your scolding is duly noted.
> 
> I don't need to work anymore so I have more time now to watch the shits how that is the Trump administration. I do enjoy laughing at the biggest fool ever to hold the office of the Presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't life good?
Click to expand...

thanks to trump it's fking great


----------



## Hutch Starskey

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ramon, since you're dumb. Read this:
> 
> “Mr. Jordan, it’s certainly accurate on the first two meetings, because to my knowledge the Ukrainians were not aware of the hold on assistance until the 29th of August,” Taylor responded. “The third meeting that you mentioned, with Senator Murphy and Senator Johnston, there was discussion of security assistance but … *but, uh, there was not a discussion of linkage.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even Joaquin Miller's real name was Joaquin Miller.  He was an American, born to German immigrant parents.  You should attempt your feeble nitwitticisms by call me Fritz or Heinrich, but whatever helps you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know. If he were truly Latino I would not be mocking the name as it would be racist. Thanks for playing, Rodrigo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good!  Now, who told you Taylor is the "star" witness/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the Star Witness
> When will he testify under oath?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The transcript is the testimony. What do you want him to testify and say when you have the transcript?
Click to expand...


The parts of the call that were not made available in the memorandum that was released by the WH. Of course.
They urged "caution" when using this memo. You should abide.


----------



## jc456

rightwinger said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden should not have sought or accepted that job.  It was nepotistic corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is most likely wrong.  Nepotism it would have been had Joe used the power of his office to secure Hunter's gig at Burisma.  At the very least, there is no evidence whatsoever for that.  You are right maintaining Hunter should not have accepted that job in order to avoid the appearance of impropriety.  Still, words do matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why did hunter biden get hired then?  he already said it was because of his name.
> 
> Flares go off with that answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is how Trumps get hired
> 
> What Biden did may be unethical, but hardly illegal
Click to expand...

perhaps not, but then again, without an investigation, we won't know, and that means sleepy joe may have bribed a foreign country as VP.  That is the job of the president to fight corruption, and that's what that would be.  I never said Hunter did anything wrong, I highly doubt he knew anything about the deal. His name was used to move money into sleepy Joe's bank accounts.


----------



## 007

It's lights out for the dems. They've shot their wad and it's over. They've had THREE YEARS to TAKE TRUMP OUT, and this was supposed to be IT.

Well, NOPE, their deep state FAILED. But more importantly now, the democrat party is in SHAMBLES, and if they were SMART, they'd pull back and go into full blown DAMAGE CONTROL MODE and GIVE UP this GET RID OF TRUMP farce, because it's OBVIOUS by now they CAN'T. Their CORRUPT WAYS AND MEANS that worked in the past just AIN'T DOIN' IT this time. They took on a foe that was READY, WILLING AND ABLE to FIGHT BACK, and by God that even shot some sass into some of the republicans who actually found their spine, and the demtrash are left with an EMPTY look on their face wondering what just happened.

Better lick your wounds and REGROUP, DEMTARDS, because this FARCE IS OVER, and when the IG report comes out, YOU are going to be in a SHIT STORM like you've never seen before.

Going to be the DEMS TURN ON THE HOT SEAT NOW.


----------



## okfine

rightwinger said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amb Taylor testified under oath that one of his staffers was walking by and heard Trump on his cell phone talking to Sondland about Ukraine.  The only problem with his testimony is he told the committee how Sondland responded to a question by Trump.
> 
> If this guy was just walking by and eves dropped on Trump's end of the call, how does he know what Sondland was saying on the other end?
> 
> This is how amateurish this entire farce is.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaker phone?
Click to expand...

And even when not on speaker you can hear people talking on their mobile in public. If anyone hasn't, I would say they don't have a clue.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> raymond, we all know you are one of them thar poorly educated fans of trump; but can't you for once try to show some dignity & research before you blurt?
> 
> there are several interpretations what 'high crimes & misdemeanors' consists of.  i omitted  the one that you claim is the only one  because of  redundancy
> 
> *Presidential Impeachment: The Legal Standard and Procedure *
> 
> 
> There are essentially four schools of thought concerning the meaning of these words, although there are innumerable subsets within those four categories.
> 
> *Congressional Interpretation*
> 
> The first general school of thought is that the standard enunciated by the Constitution is subject entirely to whatever interpretation Congress collectively wishes to make:
> 
> "What, then, is an impeachable offense? The only honest answer is that an impeachable offense is whatever a majority of the House of Representatives considers it to be at a given moment in history; conviction results from whatever offense or offenses two-thirds of the other body considers to be sufficiently serious to require removal of the accused from office..." Congressman Gerald Ford, 116 Cong. Rec. H.3113-3114 (April 15, 1970).
> 
> *Misdemeanor*
> 
> The third approach is that an indictable crime is not required to impeach and remove a President. The proponents of this view focus on the word "misdemeanor" which did not have a specific criminal connotation to it at the time the Constitution was ratified. This interpretation is somewhat belied by details of the debate the Framers had in arriving at the specific language to be used for the impeachment standard.
> 
> Initially the standard was to be "malpractice or neglect of duty." This was removed and replaced with "treason, bribery, or corruption." The word "corruption" was then eliminated. On the floor during debate the suggestion was made to add the term "maladministration." This was rejected as being too vague and the phrase "high crimes and misdemeanors" was adopted in its place. There are many legal scholars who believe this lesser standard is the correct one, however.
> 
> *Relating to the President's Official Duties*
> 
> The fourth view is that an indictable crime is not required, but that the impeachable act or acts done by the President must in some way relate to his official duties. The bad act may or may not be a crime but it would be more serious than simply "maladministration." This view is buttressed in part by an analysis of the entire phrase "high crimes or misdemeanors" which seems to be a term of art speaking to a political connection for the bad act or acts. In order to impeach it would not be necessary for the act to be a crime, but not all crimes would be impeachable offenses.
> 
> https://litigation.findlaw.com/legal-sy ... edure.html
> 
> 
> 
> name the high crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abuse of power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No such crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron...
> 
> *The Articles of impeachment against Richard Nixon*
> *Article II*
> ARTICLE II, *ABUSE OF POWER*. (Approved 28-10)
> 
> Using the powers of the office of President of the United States, Richard M. Nixon, in violation of his constitutional oath faithfully to execute the office of President of the United States, and to the best of his ability preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States, and in disregard of his constitutional duty to take care that the laws be faithfully executed, has repeatedly engaged in conduct violating the constitutional rights of citizens, impairing the due and proper administration of justice in the conduct of lawful inquiries, of contravening the law of governing agencies of the executive branch and the purposes of these agencies.​
> *H. Rept. 105-830 - IMPEACHMENT OF WILLIAM JEFFERSON CLINTON, PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES*
> D. Article IV--*Abuse of Power*
> 
> *Article IV - 1*
> 1. The President abused his power by refusing and failing to respond to certain written requests for admission and willfully made perjurious, false, and misleading sworn statements in response to certain written requests for admission propounded to him by the Committee​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote the statute titled "Abuse of power."  The fact that a bunch of Dims made up a crime means nothing.
Click to expand...

There doesn't have to be a statute, ya lying fucking moron. 

Have you learned nothing at all??

_“You don’t even have to be convicted of a crime to lose your job in this constitutional republic, if this body determines that your conduct as a public official is clearly out of bounds in your role.” ~ Lindsey Graham_​


----------



## Weatherman2020

When you’ve lost the LA Times....

Opinion: Day 1 of the Trump impeachment hearing was a lost day for Democrats


----------



## Faun

Weatherman2020 said:


> When you’ve lost the LA Times....
> 
> Opinion: Day 1 of the Trump impeachment hearing was a lost day for Democrats


Did you write that opinion?


----------



## Nostra

Faun said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again I will ask...........and you will dodge.............show me the part of the treaty that says corruption can't be looked into if your name is Biden.
> 
> While you are doing that, explain which political rival you were referencing if it wasn't Biden.
> 
> It sure is fun painting you into a corner.  (this is where you claim I didn't paint you into a corner in a feeble attempt to ignore the two challenges in this post)
> 
> 
> 
> And I will tell you again, the treaty was not about Biden, try as hard as you wish to make it about him. The treaty is about Trump, who again, was not authorized to use it.
> 
> That's now twice you've asked that and twice I gave you an answer you don't like. If you keep asking you will keep getting the same answer; and you know what repeating yourself but expecting a different response symptomatic of, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you can't back up that claim, dumbfuck...... link us up to the part of the treaty that says the President can't use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nowhere in there does it say the President can't use it.  In fact, it never even mentions the President, dumbfuck.
> 
> Try again, dumbfuck.
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what part of, _"each Contracting State *shall* have a Central Authority *to make and receive requests pursuant to this treaty*,"_ is above your single digit IQ?
Click to expand...

You claimed it barred the President from using it.  You failed to show where it does that, dumbfuck.

You lose again, dumbfuck.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Faun said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you’ve lost the LA Times....
> 
> Opinion: Day 1 of the Trump impeachment hearing was a lost day for Democrats
> 
> 
> 
> Did you write that opinion?
Click to expand...

The Los Angeles Times felt it needed to said.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay is not first hand testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The conversation was about Vindman's testimony. Vindman was on the call, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what does that have to do with kent and Taylor?  hmmmmm to be a witness, they would have had to been on the call.  they weren't.  All they are are dick holders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what does that have to do with kent and Taylor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing, dope. That's  the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly, nothing, not witness to anything accept holding their schwantzes.
Click to expand...


Per usual, you're a day late and a dollar short in uderstanding a conversation that you've inserted yourself into.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Not sure why there's an 'official' impeachment thread given the fact that no one has been impeached, including Trump.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who saw the results of it first hand trough their real time interactions with members of the ukranian govt, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw what? Dope? Would you say that to my face? No. Keep it civil, prancing Nancy boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would indeed.
> Now speak to the substance of my post, dope.
> 
> If you're  not too upset from my affront that is, pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You took the bait. Little keyboard warrior. Poke successful. Poor little prancing nancy boy, still upset over 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bait?
> You responded to my post, dope.
> 
> Still upset?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I responded to trigger you. Poke successful. Plus I know in real life you’re a pussy and would cower in front of me. So this is fun.
Click to expand...

Admitted trolling. Thanks, loser.


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay is not first hand testimony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The conversation was about Vindman's testimony. Vindman was on the call, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what does that have to do with kent and Taylor?  hmmmmm to be a witness, they would have had to been on the call.  they weren't.  All they are are dick holders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what does that have to do with kent and Taylor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing, dope. That's  the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly, nothing, not witness to anything accept holding their schwantzes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Per usual, you're a day late and a dollar short in uderstanding a conversation that you've inserted yourself into.
Click to expand...

I'm always prompt and I have the cash.  And it's understanding.


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw what? Dope? Would you say that to my face? No. Keep it civil, prancing Nancy boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would indeed.
> Now speak to the substance of my post, dope.
> 
> If you're  not too upset from my affront that is, pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You took the bait. Little keyboard warrior. Poke successful. Poor little prancing nancy boy, still upset over 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bait?
> You responded to my post, dope.
> 
> Still upset?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I responded to trigger you. Poke successful. Plus I know in real life you’re a pussy and would cower in front of me. So this is fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Admitted trolling. Thanks, loser.
Click to expand...

way to step out!!! they say that's the first step in many.


----------



## okfine

Syriusly said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> House Intelligence Committee Ranking Member Devin Nunes did not hold anything back and slammed Democrats for damaging the country. He also went after the media and again called on Hunter Biden to testify about allegations of corruption in Ukraine.
> 
> Devin Nunes Devastates Schiff, Democrats With Fiery Opening Statement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nunes did spew forth his usual collection of lies and conspiracy theory bullshit.
Click to expand...

That boy is getting fat. Goes with his head.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. With testimony from Trump's  own appointees.
> 
> 
> 
> Who heard it 2nd and 3rd hand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who saw the results of it first hand trough their real time interactions with members of the ukranian govt, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't witnesses to the call, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know this. Now what's your point?
> 
> Are you asserting that they had no first hand knowledge of how this policy was playing out on the Ukrainian side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firsthand is one word. LMAO. You’re so stupid and a pussy. Biden is corrupt and Trump wants to know what happened with the Nepotism gig and firing of the prosecutor
Click to expand...


And?
The substance? 
Nothing?

Let's try again.

Are you asserting that they had no first hand knowledge of how this policy was playing out on the Ukrainian side?


----------



## rightwinger

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Not sure why there's an 'official' impeachment thread given the fact that no one has been impeached, including Trump.



This s the OFFICIAL impeachment thread

We have a secret handshake and decoder ring


----------



## conserveguy877

Another wasted day the swamp democrat leaders carry on this impeachment charade. All taken advantage of by the hard working tax payer expense.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still sworn testimony, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  They had ZERO first hand testimony.  None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, except for the hours where they outlined their direct interactions with Ukrainian officials in real time while this was all transpiring, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what about it?  it was their job, you obviously didn't hear the answers to Jim Jordan's questions.  too fking funny.  little mthr fkr you are.
Click to expand...


It's first hand testimony, dope.


----------



## 007

Hutch Starskey said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who heard it 2nd and 3rd hand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who saw the results of it first hand trough their real time interactions with members of the ukranian govt, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't witnesses to the call, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know this. Now what's your point?
> 
> Are you asserting that they had no first hand knowledge of how this policy was playing out on the Ukrainian side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firsthand is one word. LMAO. You’re so stupid and a pussy. Biden is corrupt and Trump wants to know what happened with the Nepotism gig and firing of the prosecutor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> The substance?
> Nothing?
> 
> Let's try again.
> 
> Are you asserting that they had no first hand knowledge of how this policy was playing out on the Ukrainian side?
Click to expand...

Trying VERY hard to sound as though he has a point that's relevant to anything, but same as Adam ScHITt, is FAILING, MISERABLY... ^^^


----------



## okfine

RealDave said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is a _quid pro quo_ not a _quid pro quo_?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the other party involved Ukraine says it never happened.  You can't have a murder case without a dead body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The President of the Ukraine is supposed to announce that he accepted a  bribe?
Click to expand...

Getting involved with Trump? Hmmm.


----------



## 007

conserveguy877 said:


> Another wasted day the swamp democrat leaders carry on this impeachment charade. All taken advantage of by the hard working tax payer expense.


The important thing is, yesterday was the BIG DAY, the STAR WITNESSES, the day that they were SUPPOSED to GET TRUMP, but it fizzled like a melting lollipop.

So today, not only is no one covering this FARCE, no one wants to WATCH IT.

It's OVER. The dems blew their wad and it's OVER.

Now comes the IG report, and the demtrash have a RUDE AWAKENING coming.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

007 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who saw the results of it first hand trough their real time interactions with members of the ukranian govt, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't witnesses to the call, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know this. Now what's your point?
> 
> Are you asserting that they had no first hand knowledge of how this policy was playing out on the Ukrainian side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firsthand is one word. LMAO. You’re so stupid and a pussy. Biden is corrupt and Trump wants to know what happened with the Nepotism gig and firing of the prosecutor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> The substance?
> Nothing?
> 
> Let's try again.
> 
> Are you asserting that they had no first hand knowledge of how this policy was playing out on the Ukrainian side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying VERY hard to sound as though he has a point that's relevant to anything, but same as Adam ScHITt, is FAILING, MISERABLY... ^^^
Click to expand...


Another that won't engage. Go figure.

I'll  give you another chance as well.

Are you asserting that they had no first hand knowledge of how this policy was playing out on the Ukrainian side?


----------



## Faun

Nostra said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I will tell you again, the treaty was not about Biden, try as hard as you wish to make it about him. The treaty is about Trump, who again, was not authorized to use it.
> 
> That's now twice you've asked that and twice I gave you an answer you don't like. If you keep asking you will keep getting the same answer; and you know what repeating yourself but expecting a different response symptomatic of, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Since you can't back up that claim, dumbfuck...... link us up to the part of the treaty that says the President can't use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nowhere in there does it say the President can't use it.  In fact, it never even mentions the President, dumbfuck.
> 
> Try again, dumbfuck.
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what part of, _"each Contracting State *shall* have a Central Authority *to make and receive requests pursuant to this treaty*,"_ is above your single digit IQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed it barred the President from using it.  You failed to show where it does that, dumbfuck.
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You're fucking deranged, dumbfuck. 

You must think Trump is the Attorney General and Zelensky is the Prosecutor General.


----------



## IM2

OldLady said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So even though any criminal or congressional case always starts out with their star witnesses, the Democrats didn't do it this time?  You mean they are just warming up???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cases do not always start with star witnesses.  Why do you say that?  It's not only a false claim, the reverse is often true - the star witness is withheld until the foundation is laid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's a strategy.  If you can cast the most doubt in the minds of people that the subject is guilty, it taints their view of less important following witnesses.
> 
> Watch if I'm not correct.  Their other witnesses will be weaker and more comical than these two clowns.  This is the best they have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think those men were clowns, you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please....when Jordan got done with Taylor, he had the look on his face like he just got busted with somebody else's wife.  He looked more confused than a baby at a topless bar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was speechless, alright.  But not because Jordan was so "astute."  Jordan's good at what he does, as the Republican's doberman.  I agree.  But Jordan is 95% bark and his nips yesterday barely broke skin.
Click to expand...

He was speechless because he was trying to stay neutral and non political. I am sure he could have shut down Jordan's yelping about nothing had he wanted to.


----------



## okfine

Nostra said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats have yet to prove intent. I ll wait patiently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps demands of Zelensky show intent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link to his "demand".
> 
> Watch this dodge...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only Trump, but the staff Trump told him to deal with
> 
> Read my Signature...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
Click to expand...

And you know Donnie sooo well


----------



## MAGAman

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> You don't get to pick my answers for me. The president sets foreign policy within the law.


Yes, he did.


----------



## Nostra

Faun said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you can't back up that claim, dumbfuck...... link us up to the part of the treaty that says the President can't use it.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nowhere in there does it say the President can't use it.  In fact, it never even mentions the President, dumbfuck.
> 
> Try again, dumbfuck.
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what part of, _"each Contracting State *shall* have a Central Authority *to make and receive requests pursuant to this treaty*,"_ is above your single digit IQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed it barred the President from using it.  You failed to show where it does that, dumbfuck.
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged, dumbfuck.
> 
> You must think Trump is the Attorney General and Zelensky is the Prosecutor General.
Click to expand...

Another fail by you, dumbfuck.

Where does the treaty say the President can't use it, dumbfuck?

You lose again, dumbfuck.


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> 
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  They had ZERO first hand testimony.  None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, except for the hours where they outlined their direct interactions with Ukrainian officials in real time while this was all transpiring, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what about it?  it was their job, you obviously didn't hear the answers to Jim Jordan's questions.  too fking funny.  little mthr fkr you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's first hand testimony, dope.
Click to expand...

of a job description and nothing about abuse of power or whatever the fk you little fkrs are running around with today.


----------



## Nostra

okfine said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats have yet to prove intent. I ll wait patiently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps demands of Zelensky show intent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link to his "demand".
> 
> Watch this dodge...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only Trump, but the staff Trump told him to deal with
> 
> Read my Signature...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really that stupid?  Serious question.
> 
> "I would like you to do us a favor"
> 
> Is a DEMAND in your twisted, demented world?
> 
> Please............PLEASE tell us you aren't that stupid.  Unless you come to your senses and admit that is in no way a "DEMAND' our only conclusion can be that you are a moron.
> 
> Your call...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you know Donnie sooo well
Click to expand...

I don't need to know him since I can read and comprehend simple English, unlike you.


----------



## okfine

Ray From Cleveland said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump had a constitutional duty to ask Zelensky about Hunter Biden!*
> 
> 
> The United States signed an anti-corruption treaty with Ukraine in 1998, meaning Bill Clinton's signature is on it. Joe Biden voted for it. Let's remember that according to Article VI, Clause 2 "all treaties...which shall be made, under the authority of the United States, shall be the supreme law of the land."
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at onenewsnow.com ...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump controlled the US Justice Dept for three years and never gave a shit about Hunter Biden
> 
> All of a sudden he is spouting conspiracy theories
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The previous government was untrustworthy obviously.  Remember, Zelensky was just elected President.  When did you want Trump to talk to him, before he was elected?
Click to expand...

And along comes Trump to save them all. Right Ray?


----------



## jc456

Syriusly said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> House Intelligence Committee Ranking Member Devin Nunes did not hold anything back and slammed Democrats for damaging the country. He also went after the media and again called on Hunter Biden to testify about allegations of corruption in Ukraine.
> 
> Devin Nunes Devastates Schiff, Democrats With Fiery Opening Statement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nunes did spew forth his usual collection of lies and conspiracy theory bullshit.
Click to expand...

name one lie..  I'll wait.


----------



## jc456

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Not sure why there's an 'official' impeachment thread given the fact that no one has been impeached, including Trump.


not even an impeachment. if it were, it would be held with the Judiciary Committee.


----------



## OldLady

IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cases do not always start with star witnesses.  Why do you say that?  It's not only a false claim, the reverse is often true - the star witness is withheld until the foundation is laid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a strategy.  If you can cast the most doubt in the minds of people that the subject is guilty, it taints their view of less important following witnesses.
> 
> Watch if I'm not correct.  Their other witnesses will be weaker and more comical than these two clowns.  This is the best they have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think those men were clowns, you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please....when Jordan got done with Taylor, he had the look on his face like he just got busted with somebody else's wife.  He looked more confused than a baby at a topless bar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was speechless, alright.  But not because Jordan was so "astute."  Jordan's good at what he does, as the Republican's doberman.  I agree.  But Jordan is 95% bark and his nips yesterday barely broke skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was speechless because he was trying to stay neutral and non political. I am sure he could have shut down Jordan's yelping about nothing had he wanted to.
Click to expand...

Didn't he end up breaking into a huge grin at one point?
Yeah, speechless.


----------



## IM2

MAGAman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You don't get to pick my answers for me. The president sets foreign policy within the law.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he did.
Click to expand...

Apparently not.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  They had ZERO first hand testimony.  None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, except for the hours where they outlined their direct interactions with Ukrainian officials in real time while this was all transpiring, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what about it?  it was their job, you obviously didn't hear the answers to Jim Jordan's questions.  too fking funny.  little mthr fkr you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's first hand testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of a job description and nothing about abuse of power or whatever the fk you little fkrs are running around with today.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't  touch it either if I were you.


----------



## IM2

OldLady said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a strategy.  If you can cast the most doubt in the minds of people that the subject is guilty, it taints their view of less important following witnesses.
> 
> Watch if I'm not correct.  Their other witnesses will be weaker and more comical than these two clowns.  This is the best they have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think those men were clowns, you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please....when Jordan got done with Taylor, he had the look on his face like he just got busted with somebody else's wife.  He looked more confused than a baby at a topless bar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was speechless, alright.  But not because Jordan was so "astute."  Jordan's good at what he does, as the Republican's doberman.  I agree.  But Jordan is 95% bark and his nips yesterday barely broke skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was speechless because he was trying to stay neutral and non political. I am sure he could have shut down Jordan's yelping about nothing had he wanted to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't he end up breaking into a huge grin at one point?
> Yeah, speechless.
Click to expand...


He sure did. And it looked like he was fighting and trying real hard to hold back a good loud laugh.


----------



## okfine

Ray From Cleveland said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable!
> 
> WOW! Top Democrat on Schiff's Show Trial Committee Tells Audience: "Hearsay Can Be Better Evidence than Direct" (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd sure like to see a prosecutor convict somebody on robbery or murder based on hearsay.
Click to expand...

Drew Peterson. Ever hear about him?


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  They had ZERO first hand testimony.  None.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, except for the hours where they outlined their direct interactions with Ukrainian officials in real time while this was all transpiring, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what about it?  it was their job, you obviously didn't hear the answers to Jim Jordan's questions.  too fking funny.  little mthr fkr you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's first hand testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of a job description and nothing about abuse of power or whatever the fk you little fkrs are running around with today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't  touch it either if I were you.
Click to expand...

I have no desire to go near a fking leftist fk like you


----------



## IM2

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  They had ZERO first hand testimony.  None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, except for the hours where they outlined their direct interactions with Ukrainian officials in real time while this was all transpiring, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what about it?  it was their job, you obviously didn't hear the answers to Jim Jordan's questions.  too fking funny.  little mthr fkr you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's first hand testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of a job description and nothing about abuse of power or whatever the fk you little fkrs are running around with today.
Click to expand...

You are sad.


----------



## jc456

QUOTE="OldLady, post: 23484962, member: 56127"]





IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a strategy.  If you can cast the most doubt in the minds of people that the subject is guilty, it taints their view of less important following witnesses.
> 
> Watch if I'm not correct.  Their other witnesses will be weaker and more comical than these two clowns.  This is the best they have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think those men were clowns, you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please....when Jordan got done with Taylor, he had the look on his face like he just got busted with somebody else's wife.  He looked more confused than a baby at a topless bar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was speechless, alright.  But not because Jordan was so "astute."  Jordan's good at what he does, as the Republican's doberman.  I agree.  But Jordan is 95% bark and his nips yesterday barely broke skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was speechless because he was trying to stay neutral and non political. I am sure he could have shut down Jordan's yelping about nothing had he wanted to.
Click to expand...

Didn't he end up breaking into a huge grin at one point?
Yeah, speechless.[/QUOTE]
and factless.


----------



## IM2

007 said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another wasted day the swamp democrat leaders carry on this impeachment charade. All taken advantage of by the hard working tax payer expense.
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is, yesterday was the BIG DAY, the STAR WITNESSES, the day that they were SUPPOSED to GET TRUMP, but it fizzled like a melting lollipop.
> 
> So today, not only is no one covering this FARCE, no one wants to WATCH IT.
> 
> It's OVER. The dems blew their wad and it's OVER.
> 
> Now comes the IG report, and the demtrash have a RUDE AWAKENING coming.
Click to expand...

No one is scheduled to testify today. This is just the beginning son.


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  They had ZERO first hand testimony.  None.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, except for the hours where they outlined their direct interactions with Ukrainian officials in real time while this was all transpiring, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what about it?  it was their job, you obviously didn't hear the answers to Jim Jordan's questions.  too fking funny.  little mthr fkr you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's first hand testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of a job description and nothing about abuse of power or whatever the fk you little fkrs are running around with today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are sad.
Click to expand...

I am?


----------



## Olde Europe

Faun said:


> You're fucking deranged, dumbfuck.
> 
> You must think Trump is the Attorney General and Zelensky is the Prosecutor General.



One might say, you enjoy talking to a "deranged dumbfuck".  Your call.

Your point that the treaty requires that request be made by the appropriate institutions is a good one, even if the permanently debilitated won't get it.  There is an even better one (assuming that a president might intervene on behalf of his own AG to get things moving): Look at Article 4, 2.  For Trump's so-called request under the treaty violated pretty much every one of these provisions.

Focus on Article 4, 2 (a): The request shall include the "name of the authority conducting the investigation".  There is, of course, a precondition to that, namely, there has to be an actual investigation (in the U.S.) by that authority.  There is, however, no such investigation by any U.S. authority into Joe or Hunter Biden.  

And with that the whole "but but but we have a mutual legal assistance agreement with Ukraine" is exposed as yet another imbecilic hoax.  That again is about as surprising as the finding that water is wet.  Case closed.


----------



## jc456

QUOTE="IM2, post: 23485008, member: 53913"]





007 said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another wasted day the swamp democrat leaders carry on this impeachment charade. All taken advantage of by the hard working tax payer expense.
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is, yesterday was the BIG DAY, the STAR WITNESSES, the day that they were SUPPOSED to GET TRUMP, but it fizzled like a melting lollipop.
> 
> So today, not only is no one covering this FARCE, no one wants to WATCH IT.
> 
> It's OVER. The dems blew their wad and it's OVER.
> 
> Now comes the IG report, and the demtrash have a RUDE AWAKENING coming.
Click to expand...

No one is scheduled to testify today. This is just the beginning son.[/QUOTE]

of the demofks disaster.  yes, we know.


----------



## IM2

jc456 said:


> QUOTE="OldLady, post: 23484962, member: 56127"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a strategy.  If you can cast the most doubt in the minds of people that the subject is guilty, it taints their view of less important following witnesses.
> 
> Watch if I'm not correct.  Their other witnesses will be weaker and more comical than these two clowns.  This is the best they have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think those men were clowns, you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please....when Jordan got done with Taylor, he had the look on his face like he just got busted with somebody else's wife.  He looked more confused than a baby at a topless bar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was speechless, alright.  But not because Jordan was so "astute."  Jordan's good at what he does, as the Republican's doberman.  I agree.  But Jordan is 95% bark and his nips yesterday barely broke skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was speechless because he was trying to stay neutral and non political. I am sure he could have shut down Jordan's yelping about nothing had he wanted to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't he end up breaking into a huge grin at one point?
> Yeah, speechless.
Click to expand...

and factless.[/QUOTE]
He was far from factless.


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE="OldLady, post: 23484962, member: 56127"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think those men were clowns, you're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please....when Jordan got done with Taylor, he had the look on his face like he just got busted with somebody else's wife.  He looked more confused than a baby at a topless bar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was speechless, alright.  But not because Jordan was so "astute."  Jordan's good at what he does, as the Republican's doberman.  I agree.  But Jordan is 95% bark and his nips yesterday barely broke skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was speechless because he was trying to stay neutral and non political. I am sure he could have shut down Jordan's yelping about nothing had he wanted to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't he end up breaking into a huge grin at one point?
> Yeah, speechless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and factless.
Click to expand...

He was far from factless.[/QUOTE]
name one then


----------



## Richard-H

jc456 said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The law does NOT give grant them status anonymity, because the US Constitution gives every citizen the right to face their accuser,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a trial, dumbass.
> 
> Impeachment is not a trial.
> 
> You're just making this stupid shit up as an excuse to expose and kill the whistleblower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this isn't an impeachment.  you got wrong hairball.  what's the article of impeachment that trump is charged with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is an impeachment inquiry, not an impeachment. So far Trump has not been accused officially - so there is no accuser to face.
> 
> When Articles of impeachment are passed by the house, witnesses will be cross examined by the representatives of the President during the Senate trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what are they investigating?  what?  I know I know you don't know.  I know.so in other words a wild goose chase and you're losing.
Click to expand...


Seriously?

Have you had you head stuck up your ass for the past 3 years?

Obviously you have.


----------



## MAGAman

Lets see what Democrats have so far.

No witnesses to a bribe. An alleged victim that says there was no bribe. Just people who spoke to people that said the other person said they felt like it was a bribe.

You've got a 55 day delay that Zelensky wasn't even aware of, compared to 8 years that Obama did not give any defensive weapons to the Ukraine.

You've got defensive weapons that were delivered within the time frame of the legislation authorizing the weapons.

That's what a Fascist coup looks like


----------



## jc456

Richard-H said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The law does NOT give grant them status anonymity, because the US Constitution gives every citizen the right to face their accuser,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a trial, dumbass.
> 
> Impeachment is not a trial.
> 
> You're just making this stupid shit up as an excuse to expose and kill the whistleblower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this isn't an impeachment.  you got wrong hairball.  what's the article of impeachment that trump is charged with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is an impeachment inquiry, not an impeachment. So far Trump has not been accused officially - so there is no accuser to face.
> 
> When Articles of impeachment are passed by the house, witnesses will be cross examined by the representatives of the President during the Senate trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what are they investigating?  what?  I know I know you don't know.  I know.so in other words a wild goose chase and you're losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> Have you had you head stuck up your ass for the past 3 years?
> 
> Obviously you have.
Click to expand...

My president has been outstanding.  and nothing you can do will ever change that fact.  You fkin whiner loser.


----------



## MAGAman

Richard-H said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Have you had you head stuck up your ass for the past 3 years?
> 
> Obviously you have.


What? Mueller exonerated Trump.. Where were you, in a hospital in a coma?


----------



## jc456

MAGAman said:


> Lets see what Democrats have so far.
> 
> No witnesses to a bribe. An alleged victim that says there was no bribe. Just people who spoke to people that said the other person said they felt like it was a bribe.
> 
> You've got a 55 day delay that Zelensky wasn't even aware of, compared to 8 years that Obama did not give any defensive weapons to the Ukraine.
> 
> You've got defensive weapons that were delivered within the time frame of the legislation authorizing the weapons.
> 
> That's what a Fascist coup looks like


Heard it from a friend who
Heard it from a friend who
Heard it from another you been messin' around


----------



## IM2

Olde Europe said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're fucking deranged, dumbfuck.
> 
> You must think Trump is the Attorney General and Zelensky is the Prosecutor General.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One might say, you enjoy talking to a "deranged dumbfuck".  Your call.
> 
> Your point that the treaty requires that request be made by the appropriate institutions is a good one, even if the permanently debilitated won't get it.  There is an even better one (assuming that a president might intervene on behalf of his own AG to get things moving): Look at Article 4, 2.  For Trump's so-called request under the treaty violated pretty much every one of these provisions.
> 
> Focus on Article 4, 2 (a): The request shall include the "name of the authority conducting the investigation".  There is, of course, a precondition to that, namely, there has to be an actual investigation (in the U.S.) by that authority.  There is, however, no such investigation by any U.S. authority into Joe or Hunter Biden.
> 
> And with that the whole "but but but we have a mutual legal assistance agreement with Ukraine" is exposed as yet another imbecilic hoax.  That again is about as surprising as the finding that water is wet.  Case closed.
Click to expand...

That post was outstanding Olde Europe.


----------



## IM2

MAGAman said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> Have you had you head stuck up your ass for the past 3 years?
> 
> Obviously you have.
> 
> 
> 
> What? Mueller exonerated Trump.. Where were you, in a hospital in a coma?
Click to expand...


When did Mueller do that?


----------



## Richard-H

jc456 said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a trial, dumbass.
> 
> Impeachment is not a trial.
> 
> You're just making this stupid shit up as an excuse to expose and kill the whistleblower.
> 
> 
> 
> this isn't an impeachment.  you got wrong hairball.  what's the article of impeachment that trump is charged with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is an impeachment inquiry, not an impeachment. So far Trump has not been accused officially - so there is no accuser to face.
> 
> When Articles of impeachment are passed by the house, witnesses will be cross examined by the representatives of the President during the Senate trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what are they investigating?  what?  I know I know you don't know.  I know.so in other words a wild goose chase and you're losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> Have you had you head stuck up your ass for the past 3 years?
> 
> Obviously you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My president has been outstanding.  and nothing you can do will ever change that fact.  You fkin whiner loser.
Click to expand...


I don't know who YOUR President is, but President Donald Trump has been obstructing justice and abusing the power of his office plus several additional impeachable offenses for the past 3 years.

I know that you worship him and will never concede that he is anything other than a god, but Americans know that he deserves to be impeached, removed from office, imprisoned and probably hung.


----------



## okfine

007 said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're just kidding yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Trumpybear knew there was an open investigation into Good Ol'Joe he would turn him into Hillary the horrible in a heartbeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry... but I don't speak bubble head lib-slang... I have no idea who Trumpybear is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you have one...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you have your butt buddies shaft swallowed half way down your throat.
Click to expand...

The rumor is your butt buddy has a 7 incher... Oh, OH , SEVEN!


----------



## IM2

jc456 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE="OldLady, post: 23484962, member: 56127"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please....when Jordan got done with Taylor, he had the look on his face like he just got busted with somebody else's wife.  He looked more confused than a baby at a topless bar.
> 
> 
> 
> He was speechless, alright.  But not because Jordan was so "astute."  Jordan's good at what he does, as the Republican's doberman.  I agree.  But Jordan is 95% bark and his nips yesterday barely broke skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was speechless because he was trying to stay neutral and non political. I am sure he could have shut down Jordan's yelping about nothing had he wanted to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't he end up breaking into a huge grin at one point?
> Yeah, speechless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and factless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was far from factless.
Click to expand...

name one then[/QUOTE]
No. You heard the testimony so if you want to lie to yourself, that's not my problem.


----------



## Richard-H

MAGAman said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> Have you had you head stuck up your ass for the past 3 years?
> 
> Obviously you have.
> 
> 
> 
> What? Mueller exonerated Trump.. Where were you, in a hospital in a coma?
Click to expand...


Is being a lying bag of shit some sort of calling for you Trumpbots?

Do you all just strive to see who the best bullshit artist is?


----------



## Nostra

IM2 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another wasted day the swamp democrat leaders carry on this impeachment charade. All taken advantage of by the hard working tax payer expense.
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is, yesterday was the BIG DAY, the STAR WITNESSES, the day that they were SUPPOSED to GET TRUMP, but it fizzled like a melting lollipop.
> 
> So today, not only is no one covering this FARCE, no one wants to WATCH IT.
> 
> It's OVER. The dems blew their wad and it's OVER.
> 
> Now comes the IG report, and the demtrash have a RUDE AWAKENING coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is scheduled to testify today. This is just the beginning son.
Click to expand...

"Hurry up and wait".....been hearing that since Nov 2016.


----------



## jc456

Richard-H said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this isn't an impeachment.  you got wrong hairball.  what's the article of impeachment that trump is charged with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an impeachment inquiry, not an impeachment. So far Trump has not been accused officially - so there is no accuser to face.
> 
> When Articles of impeachment are passed by the house, witnesses will be cross examined by the representatives of the President during the Senate trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what are they investigating?  what?  I know I know you don't know.  I know.so in other words a wild goose chase and you're losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> Have you had you head stuck up your ass for the past 3 years?
> 
> Obviously you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My president has been outstanding.  and nothing you can do will ever change that fact.  You fkin whiner loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know who YOUR President is, but President Donald Trump has been obstructing justice and abusing the power of his office plus several additional impeachable offenses for the past 3 years.
> 
> I know that you worship him and will never concede that he is anything other than a god, but Americans know that he deserves to be impeached, removed from office, imprisoned and probably hung.
Click to expand...

in your dreams son.  in your dreams.  I've asked and all of you have failed to deliver on what exactly is abuse of power?  He has power, within that power he's allowed to do things, maybe things you don't like, and when you beat him he'll be removed from office.  but dude, stop with your inane projections of yourself.


----------



## Nostra

IM2 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE="OldLady, post: 23484962, member: 56127"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was speechless, alright.  But not because Jordan was so "astute."  Jordan's good at what he does, as the Republican's doberman.  I agree.  But Jordan is 95% bark and his nips yesterday barely broke skin.
> 
> 
> 
> He was speechless because he was trying to stay neutral and non political. I am sure he could have shut down Jordan's yelping about nothing had he wanted to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't he end up breaking into a huge grin at one point?
> Yeah, speechless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and factless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was far from factless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> name one then
Click to expand...

No. You heard the testimony so if you want to lie to yourself, that's not my problem.[/QUOTE]
Concession noted.


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE="OldLady, post: 23484962, member: 56127"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was speechless, alright.  But not because Jordan was so "astute."  Jordan's good at what he does, as the Republican's doberman.  I agree.  But Jordan is 95% bark and his nips yesterday barely broke skin.
> 
> 
> 
> He was speechless because he was trying to stay neutral and non political. I am sure he could have shut down Jordan's yelping about nothing had he wanted to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't he end up breaking into a huge grin at one point?
> Yeah, speechless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and factless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was far from factless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> name one then
Click to expand...

No. You heard the testimony so if you want to lie to yourself, that's not my problem.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jc456

Nostra said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE="OldLady, post: 23484962, member: 56127"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was speechless because he was trying to stay neutral and non political. I am sure he could have shut down Jordan's yelping about nothing had he wanted to.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't he end up breaking into a huge grin at one point?
> Yeah, speechless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and factless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was far from factless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> name one then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. You heard the testimony so if you want to lie to yourself, that's not my problem.
Click to expand...

Concession noted.[/QUOTE]
poke them long enough and they eventually admit they got nothing.


----------



## Nostra

IM2 said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> Have you had you head stuck up your ass for the past 3 years?
> 
> Obviously you have.
> 
> 
> 
> What? Mueller exonerated Trump.. Where were you, in a hospital in a coma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did Mueller do that?
Click to expand...

You really are clueless, huh?


----------



## IM2

Richard-H said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this isn't an impeachment.  you got wrong hairball.  what's the article of impeachment that trump is charged with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an impeachment inquiry, not an impeachment. So far Trump has not been accused officially - so there is no accuser to face.
> 
> When Articles of impeachment are passed by the house, witnesses will be cross examined by the representatives of the President during the Senate trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what are they investigating?  what?  I know I know you don't know.  I know.so in other words a wild goose chase and you're losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> Have you had you head stuck up your ass for the past 3 years?
> 
> Obviously you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My president has been outstanding.  and nothing you can do will ever change that fact.  You fkin whiner loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know who YOUR President is, but President Donald Trump has been obstructing justice and abusing the power of his office plus several additional impeachable offenses for the past 3 years.
> 
> I know that you worship him and will never concede that he is anything other than a god, but Americans know that he deserves to be impeached, removed from office, imprisoned and probably hung.
Click to expand...

Maybe not hung , but the rest of them for sure.


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an impeachment inquiry, not an impeachment. So far Trump has not been accused officially - so there is no accuser to face.
> 
> When Articles of impeachment are passed by the house, witnesses will be cross examined by the representatives of the President during the Senate trial.
> 
> 
> 
> so what are they investigating?  what?  I know I know you don't know.  I know.so in other words a wild goose chase and you're losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> Have you had you head stuck up your ass for the past 3 years?
> 
> Obviously you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My president has been outstanding.  and nothing you can do will ever change that fact.  You fkin whiner loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know who YOUR President is, but President Donald Trump has been obstructing justice and abusing the power of his office plus several additional impeachable offenses for the past 3 years.
> 
> I know that you worship him and will never concede that he is anything other than a god, but Americans know that he deserves to be impeached, removed from office, imprisoned and probably hung.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe not hung , but the rest of them for sure.
Click to expand...

you should avoid the word 'hung' with your picture of ole Malcolm there. Or are you implying something? Freudian slip?  you ole kkker you!!


----------



## Nostra




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Cellblock2429 said:


> And you know this because you were on the call and took notes...


We know this because of the annotation used. As anyone who reads news outside of the bubble knows. Also, it is explicitly stated in the release itself. And then this was corroborated by impeachment inquiry witnesses.

Again:

As every fiwnctioning adult who reads news from outside the bubble knows.


----------



## Nostra




----------



## 007

The leftists in this thread are as PATHETIC as the lying leftists they worship.


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and factless.
> 
> 
> 
> He was far from factless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> name one then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. You heard the testimony so if you want to lie to yourself, that's not my problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Concession noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> poke them long enough and they eventually admit they got nothing.
Click to expand...

My refusal to do what you right wing maggots never do is no concession.[/QUOTE]
is my evidence.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again I will ask...........and you will dodge.............show me the part of the treaty that says corruption can't be looked into if your name is Biden.
> 
> While you are doing that, explain which political rival you were referencing if it wasn't Biden.
> 
> It sure is fun painting you into a corner.  (this is where you claim I didn't paint you into a corner in a feeble attempt to ignore the two challenges in this post)
> 
> 
> 
> And I will tell you again, the treaty was not about Biden, try as hard as you wish to make it about him. The treaty is about Trump, who again, was not authorized to use it.
> 
> That's now twice you've asked that and twice I gave you an answer you don't like. If you keep asking you will keep getting the same answer; and you know what repeating yourself but expecting a different response symptomatic of, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you can't back up that claim, dumbfuck...... link us up to the part of the treaty that says the President can't use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nowhere in there does it say the President can't use it.  In fact, it never even mentions the President, dumbfuck.
> 
> Try again, dumbfuck.
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what part of, _"each Contracting State *shall* have a Central Authority *to make and receive requests pursuant to this treaty*,"_ is above your single digit IQ?
Click to expand...

Where does it say the president can't simply make a personal request?


----------



## IM2

Nostra said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another wasted day the swamp democrat leaders carry on this impeachment charade. All taken advantage of by the hard working tax payer expense.
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is, yesterday was the BIG DAY, the STAR WITNESSES, the day that they were SUPPOSED to GET TRUMP, but it fizzled like a melting lollipop.
> 
> So today, not only is no one covering this FARCE, no one wants to WATCH IT.
> 
> It's OVER. The dems blew their wad and it's OVER.
> 
> Now comes the IG report, and the demtrash have a RUDE AWAKENING coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is scheduled to testify today. This is just the beginning son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hurry up and wait".....been hearing that since Nov 2016.
Click to expand...

And Trump has been obstructing to save his ass since 2017.


----------



## IM2

jc456 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was far from factless.
> 
> 
> 
> name one then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. You heard the testimony so if you want to lie to yourself, that's not my problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Concession noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> poke them long enough and they eventually admit they got nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My refusal to do what you right wing maggots never do is no concession.
Click to expand...

is my evidence.[/QUOTE]
You have no evidence.


----------



## The Purge

CNN analyst: It's a 'problem' for Dems that impeachment witnesses never met Trump

A prominent CNN commentator pointed out a "problem" House Democrats have following the first public hearing in their impeachment inquiry of President Trump.

U.S. diplomat Bill Taylor and State Department official George Kent were the first witnesses to offer their testimony in the open and were grilled for several hours over their knowledge of Trump's conduct with Ukraine. GOP lawmakers specifically questioned the witnesses about their previous testimony, which relied heavily on second- and third-hand knowledge.

Following the hearing, CNN Chief Legal Analyst Jeffrey Toobin suggested that the vocal observation from Trump's defenders was "legitimate."

(Excerpt) Read more at foxnews.com ...


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> name the high crime?
> 
> 
> 
> Abuse of power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No such crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron...
> 
> *The Articles of impeachment against Richard Nixon*
> *Article II*
> ARTICLE II, *ABUSE OF POWER*. (Approved 28-10)
> 
> Using the powers of the office of President of the United States, Richard M. Nixon, in violation of his constitutional oath faithfully to execute the office of President of the United States, and to the best of his ability preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States, and in disregard of his constitutional duty to take care that the laws be faithfully executed, has repeatedly engaged in conduct violating the constitutional rights of citizens, impairing the due and proper administration of justice in the conduct of lawful inquiries, of contravening the law of governing agencies of the executive branch and the purposes of these agencies.​
> *H. Rept. 105-830 - IMPEACHMENT OF WILLIAM JEFFERSON CLINTON, PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES*
> D. Article IV--*Abuse of Power*
> 
> *Article IV - 1*
> 1. The President abused his power by refusing and failing to respond to certain written requests for admission and willfully made perjurious, false, and misleading sworn statements in response to certain written requests for admission propounded to him by the Committee​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote the statute titled "Abuse of power."  The fact that a bunch of Dims made up a crime means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There doesn't have to be a statute, ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> Have you learned nothing at all??
> 
> _“You don’t even have to be convicted of a crime to lose your job in this constitutional republic, if this body determines that your conduct as a public official is clearly out of bounds in your role.” ~ Lindsey Graham_​
Click to expand...

Wrong.  For something to be a crime, there has to be a statute.  Otherwise it's just a whine.


----------



## toobfreak

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Not sure why there's an 'official' impeachment thread given the fact that no one has been impeached, including Trump.



Yes that really makes me wonder why these hearings are not called the Ukraine Hearings?  Isn't "Impeachment" a little presumptuous considering that you are only gathering the evidence to see IF Trump did anything wrong?  Otherwise this would be a trail.  But Oh wait.  Dang.  I remember now.  The Dimowits were talking impeachment the day Trump took office before he had done anything but breathed.  Now they are merely trying to build the case to support it.

They have had the lynch mob waiting out back for years now complete with noose hanging from tree branch.


----------



## IM2

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I will tell you again, the treaty was not about Biden, try as hard as you wish to make it about him. The treaty is about Trump, who again, was not authorized to use it.
> 
> That's now twice you've asked that and twice I gave you an answer you don't like. If you keep asking you will keep getting the same answer; and you know what repeating yourself but expecting a different response symptomatic of, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Since you can't back up that claim, dumbfuck...... link us up to the part of the treaty that says the President can't use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nowhere in there does it say the President can't use it.  In fact, it never even mentions the President, dumbfuck.
> 
> Try again, dumbfuck.
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what part of, _"each Contracting State *shall* have a Central Authority *to make and receive requests pursuant to this treaty*,"_ is above your single digit IQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say the president can't simply make a personal request?
Click to expand...

In the constitution and federal election laws. Because this was not a personal request. He was not holding back personal money from the Ukraine.


----------



## 007

IM2 said:


> And Trump has been obstructing to save his ass since 2017.


Obstructing what? The corrupt democrat coup?


----------



## Cellblock2429

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you know this because you were on the call and took notes...
> 
> 
> 
> We know this because of the annotation used. As anyone who reads news outside of the bubble knows. Also, it is explicitly stated in the release itself. And then this was corroborated by impeachment inquiry witnesses.
> 
> Again:
> 
> As every fiwnctioning adult who reads news from outside the bubble knows.
Click to expand...

/——/ And none of your hard evidence is even being mentioned on the LSM. Shame


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Hutch Starskey said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't witnesses to the call, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know this. Now what's your point?
> 
> Are you asserting that they had no first hand knowledge of how this policy was playing out on the Ukrainian side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firsthand is one word. LMAO. You’re so stupid and a pussy. Biden is corrupt and Trump wants to know what happened with the Nepotism gig and firing of the prosecutor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> The substance?
> Nothing?
> 
> Let's try again.
> 
> Are you asserting that they had no first hand knowledge of how this policy was playing out on the Ukrainian side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying VERY hard to sound as though he has a point that's relevant to anything, but same as Adam ScHITt, is FAILING, MISERABLY... ^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another that won't engage. Go figure.
> 
> I'll  give you another chance as well.
> 
> Are you asserting that they had no first hand knowledge of how this policy was playing out on the Ukrainian side?
Click to expand...


Engage? You're a pussy.


----------



## IM2

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abuse of power.
> 
> 
> 
> No such crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron...
> 
> *The Articles of impeachment against Richard Nixon*
> *Article II*
> ARTICLE II, *ABUSE OF POWER*. (Approved 28-10)
> 
> Using the powers of the office of President of the United States, Richard M. Nixon, in violation of his constitutional oath faithfully to execute the office of President of the United States, and to the best of his ability preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States, and in disregard of his constitutional duty to take care that the laws be faithfully executed, has repeatedly engaged in conduct violating the constitutional rights of citizens, impairing the due and proper administration of justice in the conduct of lawful inquiries, of contravening the law of governing agencies of the executive branch and the purposes of these agencies.​
> *H. Rept. 105-830 - IMPEACHMENT OF WILLIAM JEFFERSON CLINTON, PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES*
> D. Article IV--*Abuse of Power*
> 
> *Article IV - 1*
> 1. The President abused his power by refusing and failing to respond to certain written requests for admission and willfully made perjurious, false, and misleading sworn statements in response to certain written requests for admission propounded to him by the Committee​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote the statute titled "Abuse of power."  The fact that a bunch of Dims made up a crime means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There doesn't have to be a statute, ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> Have you learned nothing at all??
> 
> _“You don’t even have to be convicted of a crime to lose your job in this constitutional republic, if this body determines that your conduct as a public official is clearly out of bounds in your role.” ~ Lindsey Graham_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  For something to be a crime, there has to be a statute.  Otherwise it's just a whine.
Click to expand...


Trump has committed crimes but you don't have to commit a crime to be fired from your job.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Nostra said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere in there does it say the President can't use it.  In fact, it never even mentions the President, dumbfuck.
> 
> Try again, dumbfuck.
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what part of, _"each Contracting State *shall* have a Central Authority *to make and receive requests pursuant to this treaty*,"_ is above your single digit IQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed it barred the President from using it.  You failed to show where it does that, dumbfuck.
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged, dumbfuck.
> 
> You must think Trump is the Attorney General and Zelensky is the Prosecutor General.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another fail by you, dumbfuck.
> 
> Where does the treaty say the President can't use it, dumbfuck?
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
Click to expand...


He is a loser. He didn't know what QE was.


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think those men were clowns, you're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please....when Jordan got done with Taylor, he had the look on his face like he just got busted with somebody else's wife.  He looked more confused than a baby at a topless bar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was speechless, alright.  But not because Jordan was so "astute."  Jordan's good at what he does, as the Republican's doberman.  I agree.  But Jordan is 95% bark and his nips yesterday barely broke skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was speechless because he was trying to stay neutral and non political. I am sure he could have shut down Jordan's yelping about nothing had he wanted to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't he end up breaking into a huge grin at one point?
> Yeah, speechless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He sure did. And it looked like he was fighting and trying real hard to hold back a good loud laugh.
Click to expand...

Right?  Laughing at the three ring circus he entered. Exactly!!!


----------



## IM2

007 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump has been obstructing to save his ass since 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Obstructing what? The corrupt democrat coup?
Click to expand...

There has been no coup.


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another wasted day the swamp democrat leaders carry on this impeachment charade. All taken advantage of by the hard working tax payer expense.
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is, yesterday was the BIG DAY, the STAR WITNESSES, the day that they were SUPPOSED to GET TRUMP, but it fizzled like a melting lollipop.
> 
> So today, not only is no one covering this FARCE, no one wants to WATCH IT.
> 
> It's OVER. The dems blew their wad and it's OVER.
> 
> Now comes the IG report, and the demtrash have a RUDE AWAKENING coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is scheduled to testify today. This is just the beginning son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hurry up and wait".....been hearing that since Nov 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump has been obstructing to save his ass since 2017.
Click to expand...

obstructing what?  you never made a claim of the investigation you're after.


----------



## IM2

jc456 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please....when Jordan got done with Taylor, he had the look on his face like he just got busted with somebody else's wife.  He looked more confused than a baby at a topless bar.
> 
> 
> 
> He was speechless, alright.  But not because Jordan was so "astute."  Jordan's good at what he does, as the Republican's doberman.  I agree.  But Jordan is 95% bark and his nips yesterday barely broke skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was speechless because he was trying to stay neutral and non political. I am sure he could have shut down Jordan's yelping about nothing had he wanted to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't he end up breaking into a huge grin at one point?
> Yeah, speechless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He sure did. And it looked like he was fighting and trying real hard to hold back a good loud laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right?  Laughing at the three ring circus he entered. Exactly!!!
Click to expand...

He was laughing at the dumb ass question the republican lawyer asked


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump has been obstructing to save his ass since 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Obstructing what? The corrupt democrat coup?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has been no coup.
Click to expand...

sure there has, the lawyer for your leaker said so in a tweet.  you missed that too?  fk son, you aren't fking bright at all.


----------



## MAGAman

IM2 said:


> Apparently not.


You have no evidence.

And your feelings don't matter.


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was speechless, alright.  But not because Jordan was so "astute."  Jordan's good at what he does, as the Republican's doberman.  I agree.  But Jordan is 95% bark and his nips yesterday barely broke skin.
> 
> 
> 
> He was speechless because he was trying to stay neutral and non political. I am sure he could have shut down Jordan's yelping about nothing had he wanted to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't he end up breaking into a huge grin at one point?
> Yeah, speechless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He sure did. And it looked like he was fighting and trying real hard to hold back a good loud laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right?  Laughing at the three ring circus he entered. Exactly!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was laughing at the dumb ass question the republican lawyer asked
Click to expand...

actually it was a statement, but hey what the fk do you know. and it was a laugh or smear at the circus. you should probably avoid wasting money on movies, you can't understand the actors expressions.


----------



## MAGAman

IM2 said:


> No. You heard the testimony so if you want to lie to yourself, that's not my problem.


IOW - You can't quote any direct evidence.

Got it.


----------



## jc456

MAGAman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently not.
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence.
> 
> And your feelings don't matter.
Click to expand...

neither do the two schmucks that showed up yesterday at our house.


----------



## Nostra

IM2 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another wasted day the swamp democrat leaders carry on this impeachment charade. All taken advantage of by the hard working tax payer expense.
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is, yesterday was the BIG DAY, the STAR WITNESSES, the day that they were SUPPOSED to GET TRUMP, but it fizzled like a melting lollipop.
> 
> So today, not only is no one covering this FARCE, no one wants to WATCH IT.
> 
> It's OVER. The dems blew their wad and it's OVER.
> 
> Now comes the IG report, and the demtrash have a RUDE AWAKENING coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is scheduled to testify today. This is just the beginning son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hurry up and wait".....been hearing that since Nov 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump has been obstructing to save his ass since 2017.
Click to expand...

Lies.


----------



## Nostra

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No such crime.
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fucking moron...
> 
> *The Articles of impeachment against Richard Nixon*
> *Article II*
> ARTICLE II, *ABUSE OF POWER*. (Approved 28-10)
> 
> Using the powers of the office of President of the United States, Richard M. Nixon, in violation of his constitutional oath faithfully to execute the office of President of the United States, and to the best of his ability preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States, and in disregard of his constitutional duty to take care that the laws be faithfully executed, has repeatedly engaged in conduct violating the constitutional rights of citizens, impairing the due and proper administration of justice in the conduct of lawful inquiries, of contravening the law of governing agencies of the executive branch and the purposes of these agencies.​
> *H. Rept. 105-830 - IMPEACHMENT OF WILLIAM JEFFERSON CLINTON, PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES*
> D. Article IV--*Abuse of Power*
> 
> *Article IV - 1*
> 1. The President abused his power by refusing and failing to respond to certain written requests for admission and willfully made perjurious, false, and misleading sworn statements in response to certain written requests for admission propounded to him by the Committee​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote the statute titled "Abuse of power."  The fact that a bunch of Dims made up a crime means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There doesn't have to be a statute, ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> Have you learned nothing at all??
> 
> _“You don’t even have to be convicted of a crime to lose your job in this constitutional republic, if this body determines that your conduct as a public official is clearly out of bounds in your role.” ~ Lindsey Graham_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  For something to be a crime, there has to be a statute.  Otherwise it's just a whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has committed crimes but you don't have to commit a crime to be fired from your job.
Click to expand...

Lies


----------



## jc456

Nostra said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another wasted day the swamp democrat leaders carry on this impeachment charade. All taken advantage of by the hard working tax payer expense.
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is, yesterday was the BIG DAY, the STAR WITNESSES, the day that they were SUPPOSED to GET TRUMP, but it fizzled like a melting lollipop.
> 
> So today, not only is no one covering this FARCE, no one wants to WATCH IT.
> 
> It's OVER. The dems blew their wad and it's OVER.
> 
> Now comes the IG report, and the demtrash have a RUDE AWAKENING coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is scheduled to testify today. This is just the beginning son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hurry up and wait".....been hearing that since Nov 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump has been obstructing to save his ass since 2017.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lies.
Click to expand...

telling lies, telling sweet little lies, telling lies, telling telling lies


----------



## Nostra

IM2 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump has been obstructing to save his ass since 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Obstructing what? The corrupt democrat coup?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has been no coup.
Click to expand...

Correct, it is a failed coup.


----------



## IM2

jc456 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another wasted day the swamp democrat leaders carry on this impeachment charade. All taken advantage of by the hard working tax payer expense.
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is, yesterday was the BIG DAY, the STAR WITNESSES, the day that they were SUPPOSED to GET TRUMP, but it fizzled like a melting lollipop.
> 
> So today, not only is no one covering this FARCE, no one wants to WATCH IT.
> 
> It's OVER. The dems blew their wad and it's OVER.
> 
> Now comes the IG report, and the demtrash have a RUDE AWAKENING coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is scheduled to testify today. This is just the beginning son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hurry up and wait".....been hearing that since Nov 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump has been obstructing to save his ass since 2017.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obstructing what?  you never made a claim of the investigation you're after.
Click to expand...


Yawn! You know exactly what Trump has done. And what's so pathetic is you don't mind him breaking the law. Now democrats can let this go on and then when a democrat becomes president, they let him/her do what Trump is doing.


----------



## jc456

Nostra said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump has been obstructing to save his ass since 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Obstructing what? The corrupt democrat coup?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has been no coup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct, it is a failed coup.
Click to expand...


----------



## mudwhistle

Hutch Starskey said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pure opinion, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still sworn testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearsay is not first hand testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The conversation was about Vindman's testimony. Vindman was on the call, dope.
Click to expand...

My understanding was Vindman wasn't on the call.....his twin brother claimed to be.


----------



## MAGAman

Here is the evidence that this is a witch hunt.


----------



## toobfreak

007 said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another wasted day the swamp democrat leaders carry on this impeachment charade. All taken advantage of by the hard working tax payer expense.
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is, yesterday was the BIG DAY, the STAR WITNESSES, the day that they were SUPPOSED to GET TRUMP, but it fizzled like a melting lollipop.
> So today, not only is no one covering this FARCE, no one wants to WATCH IT.
> It's OVER. The dems blew their wad and it's OVER.
> Now comes the IG report, and the demtrash have a RUDE AWAKENING coming.
Click to expand...


Thank you!  I was about to ask-- -- --  I turned the TV on at 10AM.

CBS nothing.
ABC nothing.
NBC nothing.
PBS nothing.
FOX nothing.
So I tried again at 11AM.  Still nothing but soap operas and Sesame Street.  Guess the networks lost enough revenue for one day.  Oh well, yesterday was a screaming yawner anyway.  I suppose the remainder will be left for some obscure cable channel now where no one will watch it or care.

Trump was right again.  Is it too late to ask for a refund?  I figure the democrats are into every taxpaying in this country now for a few bucks.  Democrats:  consider that my campaign contribution for whatever fuckwit you eventually nominate.


----------



## IM2

Nostra said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump has been obstructing to save his ass since 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Obstructing what? The corrupt democrat coup?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has been no coup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct, it is a failed coup.
Click to expand...

So the democrats attempted to overthrow Trump in order to make Mike Pence president.

That's what Trump has told you.


----------



## IM2

MAGAman said:


> Here is the evidence that this is a witch hunt.


Only to the mentally ill.


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is, yesterday was the BIG DAY, the STAR WITNESSES, the day that they were SUPPOSED to GET TRUMP, but it fizzled like a melting lollipop.
> 
> So today, not only is no one covering this FARCE, no one wants to WATCH IT.
> 
> It's OVER. The dems blew their wad and it's OVER.
> 
> Now comes the IG report, and the demtrash have a RUDE AWAKENING coming.
> 
> 
> 
> No one is scheduled to testify today. This is just the beginning son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hurry up and wait".....been hearing that since Nov 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump has been obstructing to save his ass since 2017.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obstructing what?  you never made a claim of the investigation you're after.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn! You know exactly what Trump has done. And what's so pathetic is you don't mind him breaking the law. Now democrats can let this go on and then when a democrat becomes president, they let him/her do what Trump is doing.
Click to expand...

here you go, since you don't know what's actually happening in my country.

President Donald J. Trump's Accomplishments List | MAGA PILL

*Economy*
*African-American Unemployment Rate Hits New All Time Lows*
*U.S. Unemployment Rate Falls to 50-Year Low; Trump Economy adding over 6.4 million jobs*
*US Economy Added 164,000 New Jobs in July; Wages increased 3.2 percent*
*Record 157,005,000 Employed; 19th Record of Trump Era*
.
.
.


*Government*
*Trump signs executive order protecting Medicare*
*Trump Signs Bill Protecting Disability Payments for Veterans Who Declare Bankruptcy*
*Trump signs 9/11 Victims Compensation Fund into law*
*Trump signs bill to fund Autism CARES Act*
*Trump meets Kim Jong Un at DMZ and becomes first sitting US President to enter North Korea*
.
.
.
*National Security*
*Executive Order on Modernizing Sanctions to Combat Terrorism*
*Orders Additional Measures to Enhance Border Security*
*The United States has Liberated All ISIS-Controlled Territory*
*Trump signs order directing an increase in Cyber Security*
*Combating High Nonimmigrant Overstay Rates*
*ICE arrests 364 criminal aliens and immigration violators in enforcement surge*
*US signs proclamation against Female Genital Mutilation and Cutting*
.
.
.
You may ask yourself,   self, what am I doing here.


----------



## IM2

toobfreak said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another wasted day the swamp democrat leaders carry on this impeachment charade. All taken advantage of by the hard working tax payer expense.
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is, yesterday was the BIG DAY, the STAR WITNESSES, the day that they were SUPPOSED to GET TRUMP, but it fizzled like a melting lollipop.
> So today, not only is no one covering this FARCE, no one wants to WATCH IT.
> It's OVER. The dems blew their wad and it's OVER.
> Now comes the IG report, and the demtrash have a RUDE AWAKENING coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I was about to ask-- -- --  I turned the TV on at 10AM.
> 
> CBS nothing.
> ABC nothing.
> NBC nothing.
> PBS nothing.
> FOX nothing.
> So I tried again at 11AM.  Still nothing but soap operas and Sesame Street.  Guess the networks lost enough revenue for one day.  Oh well, yesterday was a screaming yawner anyway.  I suppose the remainder will be left for some obscure cable channel now where no one will watch it or care.
> 
> Trump was right again.  Is it too late to ask for a refund?  I figure the democrats are into every taxpaying in this country now for a few bucks.  Democrats:  consider that my campaign contribution for whatever fuckwit you eventually nominate.
Click to expand...


Nobody is scheduled to testify today.


----------



## jc456

Over 6 Million Americans Have Dropped Off Food Stamps Since Trump Took Office

_Roughly 6.2 million people have dropped off food stamps since President Donald Trump’s first month in office.

Data from the USDA shows 6,268,285 individuals have left the food stamp program since Trump took office.


In February 2017, the first month after Trump took office, 42,297,791 persons were participating in the Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program. As of June 2019, 36,029,506 persons were participating in the program. (RELATED: Two Million Americans Got Off Food Stamps In Trump’s First Year)_


----------



## IM2

jc456 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is scheduled to testify today. This is just the beginning son.
> 
> 
> 
> "Hurry up and wait".....been hearing that since Nov 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump has been obstructing to save his ass since 2017.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obstructing what?  you never made a claim of the investigation you're after.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn! You know exactly what Trump has done. And what's so pathetic is you don't mind him breaking the law. Now democrats can let this go on and then when a democrat becomes president, they let him/her do what Trump is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> here you go, since you don't know what's actually happening in my country.
> 
> President Donald J. Trump's Accomplishments List | MAGA PILL
> 
> *Economy*
> *African-American Unemployment Rate Hits New All Time Lows*
> *U.S. Unemployment Rate Falls to 50-Year Low; Trump Economy adding over 6.4 million jobs*
> *US Economy Added 164,000 New Jobs in July; Wages increased 3.2 percent*
> *Record 157,005,000 Employed; 19th Record of Trump Era*
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> *Government*
> *Trump signs executive order protecting Medicare*
> *Trump Signs Bill Protecting Disability Payments for Veterans Who Declare Bankruptcy*
> *Trump signs 9/11 Victims Compensation Fund into law*
> *Trump signs bill to fund Autism CARES Act*
> *Trump meets Kim Jong Un at DMZ and becomes first sitting US President to enter North Korea*
> .
> .
> .
> *National Security*
> *Executive Order on Modernizing Sanctions to Combat Terrorism*
> *Orders Additional Measures to Enhance Border Security*
> *The United States has Liberated All ISIS-Controlled Territory*
> *Trump signs order directing an increase in Cyber Security*
> *Combating High Nonimmigrant Overstay Rates*
> *ICE arrests 364 criminal aliens and immigration violators in enforcement surge*
> *US signs proclamation against Female Genital Mutilation and Cutting*
> .
> .
> .
> You may ask yourself,   self, what am I doing here.
Click to expand...

I know exactly what's happening in this country. I don't live In your alternative facts America.


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another wasted day the swamp democrat leaders carry on this impeachment charade. All taken advantage of by the hard working tax payer expense.
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is, yesterday was the BIG DAY, the STAR WITNESSES, the day that they were SUPPOSED to GET TRUMP, but it fizzled like a melting lollipop.
> So today, not only is no one covering this FARCE, no one wants to WATCH IT.
> It's OVER. The dems blew their wad and it's OVER.
> Now comes the IG report, and the demtrash have a RUDE AWAKENING coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I was about to ask-- -- --  I turned the TV on at 10AM.
> 
> CBS nothing.
> ABC nothing.
> NBC nothing.
> PBS nothing.
> FOX nothing.
> So I tried again at 11AM.  Still nothing but soap operas and Sesame Street.  Guess the networks lost enough revenue for one day.  Oh well, yesterday was a screaming yawner anyway.  I suppose the remainder will be left for some obscure cable channel now where no one will watch it or care.
> 
> Trump was right again.  Is it too late to ask for a refund?  I figure the democrats are into every taxpaying in this country now for a few bucks.  Democrats:  consider that my campaign contribution for whatever fuckwit you eventually nominate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is scheduled to testify today.
Click to expand...

nobody testified yesterday.


----------



## The Purge

*Bill Taylor: "What I Can Do Here For You Today Is Tell You What I Heard From People".....ROTFLMFAO.....HEARD FROM OTHERS!!!!!*


U.S. diplomat Bill Taylor told Democratic counsel at Wednesday's impeachment inquiry hearing that he can "tell you what I heard from people" when asked about the quid pro quo between President Trump and the Ukrainian president.

COUNSEL DANIEL GOLDMAN: Now, during this early period in September, we talked a little bit about the fact that you continually heard that the president was repeatedly saying that there was no quid pro quo. Is that right?

TAYLOR: That's correct.

GOLDMAN: And he--he still says that repeatedly today, but regardless of what you call it, whether it's a quid pro quo, bribery, extortion, abuse of power of the office of the presidency, the fact of the matter as you understood it is that security assistance and the White House meeting were not going to be provided unless Ukraine initiated these two investigations that would benefit Donald Trump's reelection. Is that what you understood the facts to be?

TAYLOR: Mr. Goldman, what--what I can do here for you today is tell you what I heard from people

(Excerpt) Read more at realclearpolitics.com .


----------



## toobfreak

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I will tell you again, the treaty was not about Biden, try as hard as you wish to make it about him. The treaty is about Trump, who again, was not authorized to use it.
> 
> That's now twice you've asked that and twice I gave you an answer you don't like. If you keep asking you will keep getting the same answer; and you know what repeating yourself but expecting a different response symptomatic of, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Since you can't back up that claim, dumbfuck...... link us up to the part of the treaty that says the President can't use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nowhere in there does it say the President can't use it.  In fact, it never even mentions the President, dumbfuck.
> 
> Try again, dumbfuck.
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what part of, _"each Contracting State *shall* have a Central Authority *to make and receive requests pursuant to this treaty*,"_ is above your single digit IQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say the president can't simply make a personal request?
Click to expand...



IT AMAZES ME HOW ON THE ONE HAND, Leftards dance around the laws for Hillary and Obumma seeking excuses for rationalizing their not applying, then without blinking rationalize guilt and persecution for Trump crimes that do not exist in any law book for violations dreamed up in their minds!

And yet next year when they lose, they will be shocked and blame it all on corruption and foreign meddling again!


----------



## GreenBean

mascale said:


> The Law Enforcement Assistance and Cooperation Treaty with Ukraine specifies that the designated officials of the two nations are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Minister of Justice, (3.1.d.).  The treaty binds those two offices--and so the usual rules in both nations, regarding those offices:  In the Treaty.  So from the New York Times, about the phone--Barbarous Anti-American sentiment is apparently what the White House has documented.
> 
> "A Justice Department official said that Mr. Barr had no knowledge of the call until the director of national intelligence and the intelligence community’s inspector general sent the department the whistle-blower’s criminal referral late last month, and that Mr. Trump has not spoken with the attorney general “about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son.”
> 
> Political interference is not considered cause, stated in the Treaty provisions.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/106/cdoc/tdoc16/CDOC-106tdoc16.pdf
> 
> Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hatter waving takes on a new appearance.  "Banzai! Surprise!" Attack on the USA apparently is supported--or on Ukraine, or Crimea!)


----------



## IM2

jc456 said:


> Over 6 Million Americans Have Dropped Off Food Stamps Since Trump Took Office
> 
> _Roughly 6.2 million people have dropped off food stamps since President Donald Trump’s first month in office.
> 
> Data from the USDA shows 6,268,285 individuals have left the food stamp program since Trump took office.
> 
> 
> In February 2017, the first month after Trump took office, 42,297,791 persons were participating in the Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program. As of June 2019, 36,029,506 persons were participating in the program. (RELATED: Two Million Americans Got Off Food Stamps In Trump’s First Year)_



The daily caller?

I get more accurate news from the onion.


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Hurry up and wait".....been hearing that since Nov 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump has been obstructing to save his ass since 2017.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obstructing what?  you never made a claim of the investigation you're after.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn! You know exactly what Trump has done. And what's so pathetic is you don't mind him breaking the law. Now democrats can let this go on and then when a democrat becomes president, they let him/her do what Trump is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> here you go, since you don't know what's actually happening in my country.
> 
> President Donald J. Trump's Accomplishments List | MAGA PILL
> 
> *Economy*
> *African-American Unemployment Rate Hits New All Time Lows*
> *U.S. Unemployment Rate Falls to 50-Year Low; Trump Economy adding over 6.4 million jobs*
> *US Economy Added 164,000 New Jobs in July; Wages increased 3.2 percent*
> *Record 157,005,000 Employed; 19th Record of Trump Era*
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> *Government*
> *Trump signs executive order protecting Medicare*
> *Trump Signs Bill Protecting Disability Payments for Veterans Who Declare Bankruptcy*
> *Trump signs 9/11 Victims Compensation Fund into law*
> *Trump signs bill to fund Autism CARES Act*
> *Trump meets Kim Jong Un at DMZ and becomes first sitting US President to enter North Korea*
> .
> .
> .
> *National Security*
> *Executive Order on Modernizing Sanctions to Combat Terrorism*
> *Orders Additional Measures to Enhance Border Security*
> *The United States has Liberated All ISIS-Controlled Territory*
> *Trump signs order directing an increase in Cyber Security*
> *Combating High Nonimmigrant Overstay Rates*
> *ICE arrests 364 criminal aliens and immigration violators in enforcement surge*
> *US signs proclamation against Female Genital Mutilation and Cutting*
> .
> .
> .
> You may ask yourself,   self, what am I doing here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know exactly what's happening in this country. I don't live In your alternative facts America.
Click to expand...

sure you do.  that's why you're so confused, no one testified yesterday.


----------



## OldLady

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I will tell you again, the treaty was not about Biden, try as hard as you wish to make it about him. The treaty is about Trump, who again, was not authorized to use it.
> 
> That's now twice you've asked that and twice I gave you an answer you don't like. If you keep asking you will keep getting the same answer; and you know what repeating yourself but expecting a different response symptomatic of, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Since you can't back up that claim, dumbfuck...... link us up to the part of the treaty that says the President can't use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nowhere in there does it say the President can't use it.  In fact, it never even mentions the President, dumbfuck.
> 
> Try again, dumbfuck.
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what part of, _"each Contracting State *shall* have a Central Authority *to make and receive requests pursuant to this treaty*,"_ is above your single digit IQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say the president can't simply make a personal request?
Click to expand...

When the request is (1) asking a foreign country for assistance in his campaign (you'd think he would have learned....) and (2) he is withholding funds already approved by the Congress in order to force that country to assist.
I could simply make a personal request that you shoot someone for me, and you know what would happen?  I'd end up in jail.


----------



## IM2

toobfreak said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you can't back up that claim, dumbfuck...... link us up to the part of the treaty that says the President can't use it.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nowhere in there does it say the President can't use it.  In fact, it never even mentions the President, dumbfuck.
> 
> Try again, dumbfuck.
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what part of, _"each Contracting State *shall* have a Central Authority *to make and receive requests pursuant to this treaty*,"_ is above your single digit IQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say the president can't simply make a personal request?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IT AMAZES ME HOW ON THE ONE HAND, Leftards dance around the laws for Hillary and Obumma seeking excuses for rationalizing their not applying, then without blinking rationalize guilt and persecution for Trump crimes that do not exist in any law book for violations dreamed up in their minds!
> 
> And yet next year when they lose, they will be shocked and blame it all on corruption and foreign meddling again!
Click to expand...


Nobody has done that. You don't get to make shit up then claim it's real.


----------



## OldLady

toobfreak said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another wasted day the swamp democrat leaders carry on this impeachment charade. All taken advantage of by the hard working tax payer expense.
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is, yesterday was the BIG DAY, the STAR WITNESSES, the day that they were SUPPOSED to GET TRUMP, but it fizzled like a melting lollipop.
> So today, not only is no one covering this FARCE, no one wants to WATCH IT.
> It's OVER. The dems blew their wad and it's OVER.
> Now comes the IG report, and the demtrash have a RUDE AWAKENING coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I was about to ask-- -- --  I turned the TV on at 10AM.
> 
> CBS nothing.
> ABC nothing.
> NBC nothing.
> PBS nothing.
> FOX nothing.
> So I tried again at 11AM.  Still nothing but soap operas and Sesame Street.  Guess the networks lost enough revenue for one day.  Oh well, yesterday was a screaming yawner anyway.  I suppose the remainder will be left for some obscure cable channel now where no one will watch it or care.
> 
> Trump was right again.  Is it too late to ask for a refund?  I figure the democrats are into every taxpaying in this country now for a few bucks.  Democrats:  consider that my campaign contribution for whatever fuckwit you eventually nominate.
Click to expand...

Try at 6 p.m.  That's when the NEWS comes on.


----------



## IM2

jc456 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump has been obstructing to save his ass since 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> obstructing what?  you never made a claim of the investigation you're after.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn! You know exactly what Trump has done. And what's so pathetic is you don't mind him breaking the law. Now democrats can let this go on and then when a democrat becomes president, they let him/her do what Trump is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> here you go, since you don't know what's actually happening in my country.
> 
> President Donald J. Trump's Accomplishments List | MAGA PILL
> 
> *Economy*
> *African-American Unemployment Rate Hits New All Time Lows*
> *U.S. Unemployment Rate Falls to 50-Year Low; Trump Economy adding over 6.4 million jobs*
> *US Economy Added 164,000 New Jobs in July; Wages increased 3.2 percent*
> *Record 157,005,000 Employed; 19th Record of Trump Era*
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> *Government*
> *Trump signs executive order protecting Medicare*
> *Trump Signs Bill Protecting Disability Payments for Veterans Who Declare Bankruptcy*
> *Trump signs 9/11 Victims Compensation Fund into law*
> *Trump signs bill to fund Autism CARES Act*
> *Trump meets Kim Jong Un at DMZ and becomes first sitting US President to enter North Korea*
> .
> .
> .
> *National Security*
> *Executive Order on Modernizing Sanctions to Combat Terrorism*
> *Orders Additional Measures to Enhance Border Security*
> *The United States has Liberated All ISIS-Controlled Territory*
> *Trump signs order directing an increase in Cyber Security*
> *Combating High Nonimmigrant Overstay Rates*
> *ICE arrests 364 criminal aliens and immigration violators in enforcement surge*
> *US signs proclamation against Female Genital Mutilation and Cutting*
> .
> .
> .
> You may ask yourself,   self, what am I doing here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know exactly what's happening in this country. I don't live In your alternative facts America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure you do.  that's why you're so confused, no one testified yesterday.
Click to expand...


Of course not. Do you bet on centaur races too?


----------



## toobfreak

OldLady said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another wasted day the swamp democrat leaders carry on this impeachment charade. All taken advantage of by the hard working tax payer expense.
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is, yesterday was the BIG DAY, the STAR WITNESSES, the day that they were SUPPOSED to GET TRUMP, but it fizzled like a melting lollipop.
> So today, not only is no one covering this FARCE, no one wants to WATCH IT.
> It's OVER. The dems blew their wad and it's OVER.
> Now comes the IG report, and the demtrash have a RUDE AWAKENING coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I was about to ask-- -- --  I turned the TV on at 10AM.
> 
> CBS nothing.
> ABC nothing.
> NBC nothing.
> PBS nothing.
> FOX nothing.
> So I tried again at 11AM.  Still nothing but soap operas and Sesame Street.  Guess the networks lost enough revenue for one day.  Oh well, yesterday was a screaming yawner anyway.  I suppose the remainder will be left for some obscure cable channel now where no one will watch it or care.
> 
> Trump was right again.  Is it too late to ask for a refund?  I figure the democrats are into every taxpaying in this country now for a few bucks.  Democrats:  consider that my campaign contribution for whatever fuckwit you eventually nominate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try at 6 p.m.  That's when the NEWS comes on.
Click to expand...


I see you're fine being TOLD what to think by propagandists.  I prefer getting my info first hand.

Wake me when Trump has been told to vacate the Oval Office or when Barr and Nunes begin calling Schiff and the Bidens to the witness stand.


----------



## IM2

OldLady said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another wasted day the swamp democrat leaders carry on this impeachment charade. All taken advantage of by the hard working tax payer expense.
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is, yesterday was the BIG DAY, the STAR WITNESSES, the day that they were SUPPOSED to GET TRUMP, but it fizzled like a melting lollipop.
> So today, not only is no one covering this FARCE, no one wants to WATCH IT.
> It's OVER. The dems blew their wad and it's OVER.
> Now comes the IG report, and the demtrash have a RUDE AWAKENING coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I was about to ask-- -- --  I turned the TV on at 10AM.
> 
> CBS nothing.
> ABC nothing.
> NBC nothing.
> PBS nothing.
> FOX nothing.
> So I tried again at 11AM.  Still nothing but soap operas and Sesame Street.  Guess the networks lost enough revenue for one day.  Oh well, yesterday was a screaming yawner anyway.  I suppose the remainder will be left for some obscure cable channel now where no one will watch it or care.
> 
> Trump was right again.  Is it too late to ask for a refund?  I figure the democrats are into every taxpaying in this country now for a few bucks.  Democrats:  consider that my campaign contribution for whatever fuckwit you eventually nominate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try at 6 p.m.  That's when the NEWS comes on.
Click to expand...


There are no testimonies scheduled today.


----------



## bripat9643

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you can't back up that claim, dumbfuck...... link us up to the part of the treaty that says the President can't use it.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nowhere in there does it say the President can't use it.  In fact, it never even mentions the President, dumbfuck.
> 
> Try again, dumbfuck.
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what part of, _"each Contracting State *shall* have a Central Authority *to make and receive requests pursuant to this treaty*,"_ is above your single digit IQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say the president can't simply make a personal request?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the constitution and federal election laws. Because this was not a personal request. He was not holding back personal money from the Ukraine.
Click to expand...


Nope.


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> obstructing what?  you never made a claim of the investigation you're after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn! You know exactly what Trump has done. And what's so pathetic is you don't mind him breaking the law. Now democrats can let this go on and then when a democrat becomes president, they let him/her do what Trump is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> here you go, since you don't know what's actually happening in my country.
> 
> President Donald J. Trump's Accomplishments List | MAGA PILL
> 
> *Economy*
> *African-American Unemployment Rate Hits New All Time Lows*
> *U.S. Unemployment Rate Falls to 50-Year Low; Trump Economy adding over 6.4 million jobs*
> *US Economy Added 164,000 New Jobs in July; Wages increased 3.2 percent*
> *Record 157,005,000 Employed; 19th Record of Trump Era*
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> *Government*
> *Trump signs executive order protecting Medicare*
> *Trump Signs Bill Protecting Disability Payments for Veterans Who Declare Bankruptcy*
> *Trump signs 9/11 Victims Compensation Fund into law*
> *Trump signs bill to fund Autism CARES Act*
> *Trump meets Kim Jong Un at DMZ and becomes first sitting US President to enter North Korea*
> .
> .
> .
> *National Security*
> *Executive Order on Modernizing Sanctions to Combat Terrorism*
> *Orders Additional Measures to Enhance Border Security*
> *The United States has Liberated All ISIS-Controlled Territory*
> *Trump signs order directing an increase in Cyber Security*
> *Combating High Nonimmigrant Overstay Rates*
> *ICE arrests 364 criminal aliens and immigration violators in enforcement surge*
> *US signs proclamation against Female Genital Mutilation and Cutting*
> .
> .
> .
> You may ask yourself,   self, what am I doing here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know exactly what's happening in this country. I don't live In your alternative facts America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure you do.  that's why you're so confused, no one testified yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not. Do you bet on centaur races too?
Click to expand...

I bet on sure things. Trump was a sure thing.  And I bet on him and won.  how fking sweet huh?


----------



## bripat9643

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No such crime.
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fucking moron...
> 
> *The Articles of impeachment against Richard Nixon*
> *Article II*
> ARTICLE II, *ABUSE OF POWER*. (Approved 28-10)
> 
> Using the powers of the office of President of the United States, Richard M. Nixon, in violation of his constitutional oath faithfully to execute the office of President of the United States, and to the best of his ability preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States, and in disregard of his constitutional duty to take care that the laws be faithfully executed, has repeatedly engaged in conduct violating the constitutional rights of citizens, impairing the due and proper administration of justice in the conduct of lawful inquiries, of contravening the law of governing agencies of the executive branch and the purposes of these agencies.​
> *H. Rept. 105-830 - IMPEACHMENT OF WILLIAM JEFFERSON CLINTON, PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES*
> D. Article IV--*Abuse of Power*
> 
> *Article IV - 1*
> 1. The President abused his power by refusing and failing to respond to certain written requests for admission and willfully made perjurious, false, and misleading sworn statements in response to certain written requests for admission propounded to him by the Committee​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote the statute titled "Abuse of power."  The fact that a bunch of Dims made up a crime means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There doesn't have to be a statute, ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> Have you learned nothing at all??
> 
> _“You don’t even have to be convicted of a crime to lose your job in this constitutional republic, if this body determines that your conduct as a public official is clearly out of bounds in your role.” ~ Lindsey Graham_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  For something to be a crime, there has to be a statute.  Otherwise it's just a whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has committed crimes but you don't have to commit a crime to be fired from your job.
Click to expand...

The Constitution says "high crimes and misdemeanors,"  not "if the Dims have a hissy fit."


----------



## IM2

toobfreak said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another wasted day the swamp democrat leaders carry on this impeachment charade. All taken advantage of by the hard working tax payer expense.
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is, yesterday was the BIG DAY, the STAR WITNESSES, the day that they were SUPPOSED to GET TRUMP, but it fizzled like a melting lollipop.
> So today, not only is no one covering this FARCE, no one wants to WATCH IT.
> It's OVER. The dems blew their wad and it's OVER.
> Now comes the IG report, and the demtrash have a RUDE AWAKENING coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I was about to ask-- -- --  I turned the TV on at 10AM.
> 
> CBS nothing.
> ABC nothing.
> NBC nothing.
> PBS nothing.
> FOX nothing.
> So I tried again at 11AM.  Still nothing but soap operas and Sesame Street.  Guess the networks lost enough revenue for one day.  Oh well, yesterday was a screaming yawner anyway.  I suppose the remainder will be left for some obscure cable channel now where no one will watch it or care.
> 
> Trump was right again.  Is it too late to ask for a refund?  I figure the democrats are into every taxpaying in this country now for a few bucks.  Democrats:  consider that my campaign contribution for whatever fuckwit you eventually nominate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try at 6 p.m.  That's when the NEWS comes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you're fine being TOLD what to think by propagandists.  I prefer getting my info first hand.
> 
> Wake me when Trump has been told to vacate the Oval Office or when Barr and Nunes begin calling Schiff and the Bidens to the witness stand.
Click to expand...


Everything you get is propaganda. That's why you're talking about Schiff and the Bidens testifying.


----------



## jc456

toobfreak said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another wasted day the swamp democrat leaders carry on this impeachment charade. All taken advantage of by the hard working tax payer expense.
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is, yesterday was the BIG DAY, the STAR WITNESSES, the day that they were SUPPOSED to GET TRUMP, but it fizzled like a melting lollipop.
> So today, not only is no one covering this FARCE, no one wants to WATCH IT.
> It's OVER. The dems blew their wad and it's OVER.
> Now comes the IG report, and the demtrash have a RUDE AWAKENING coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I was about to ask-- -- --  I turned the TV on at 10AM.
> 
> CBS nothing.
> ABC nothing.
> NBC nothing.
> PBS nothing.
> FOX nothing.
> So I tried again at 11AM.  Still nothing but soap operas and Sesame Street.  Guess the networks lost enough revenue for one day.  Oh well, yesterday was a screaming yawner anyway.  I suppose the remainder will be left for some obscure cable channel now where no one will watch it or care.
> 
> Trump was right again.  Is it too late to ask for a refund?  I figure the democrats are into every taxpaying in this country now for a few bucks.  Democrats:  consider that my campaign contribution for whatever fuckwit you eventually nominate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try at 6 p.m.  That's when the NEWS comes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you're fine being TOLD what to think by propagandists.  I prefer getting my info first hand.
> 
> Wake me when Trump has been told to vacate the Oval Office or when Barr and Nunes begin calling Schiff and the Bidens to the witness stand.
Click to expand...

there you go.


----------



## Cellblock2429

OldLady said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, unless intent can be proven there can be no impeachment. This is a waste of a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Intent seems obvious
> Actions show intent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intent to investigate 2016 or impact 2020? Prove the intent was to impact 2020. I'll wait patiently. Intent HAS NOT been proven. Debate me honestly on this don't give me a smiley emoji and run away like you usually do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both are actions to improve Trumps chances in 2020 and are based primarily on conspiracy theories
> 
> Trump: I hear the missing servers from 2016 have magically appeared in Ukraine. You need to investigate that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/
> *Trump seizes on diplomats' inability to cite an impeachable offense at hearing*
> ".@RepRatcliffe asked the two ‘star’ witnesses, ‘where is the impeachable event in that call?’ Both stared straight ahead with a blank look on their face, remained silent, & were unable to answer the question,” Trump tweeted Thursday morning. “That would be the end of a case run by normal people! - but not Shifty!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, they had just spent three solid hours explaining the answer to that question.  How moronic a question is that?
Click to expand...

/——/ They can’t  name one thing, otherswise the LSM would be blasting it non stop.


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another wasted day the swamp democrat leaders carry on this impeachment charade. All taken advantage of by the hard working tax payer expense.
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is, yesterday was the BIG DAY, the STAR WITNESSES, the day that they were SUPPOSED to GET TRUMP, but it fizzled like a melting lollipop.
> So today, not only is no one covering this FARCE, no one wants to WATCH IT.
> It's OVER. The dems blew their wad and it's OVER.
> Now comes the IG report, and the demtrash have a RUDE AWAKENING coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I was about to ask-- -- --  I turned the TV on at 10AM.
> 
> CBS nothing.
> ABC nothing.
> NBC nothing.
> PBS nothing.
> FOX nothing.
> So I tried again at 11AM.  Still nothing but soap operas and Sesame Street.  Guess the networks lost enough revenue for one day.  Oh well, yesterday was a screaming yawner anyway.  I suppose the remainder will be left for some obscure cable channel now where no one will watch it or care.
> 
> Trump was right again.  Is it too late to ask for a refund?  I figure the democrats are into every taxpaying in this country now for a few bucks.  Democrats:  consider that my campaign contribution for whatever fuckwit you eventually nominate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try at 6 p.m.  That's when the NEWS comes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you're fine being TOLD what to think by propagandists.  I prefer getting my info first hand.
> 
> Wake me when Trump has been told to vacate the Oval Office or when Barr and Nunes begin calling Schiff and the Bidens to the witness stand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything you get is propaganda. That's why you're talking about Schiff and the Bidens testifying.
Click to expand...


----------



## IM2

jc456 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn! You know exactly what Trump has done. And what's so pathetic is you don't mind him breaking the law. Now democrats can let this go on and then when a democrat becomes president, they let him/her do what Trump is doing.
> 
> 
> 
> here you go, since you don't know what's actually happening in my country.
> 
> President Donald J. Trump's Accomplishments List | MAGA PILL
> 
> *Economy*
> *African-American Unemployment Rate Hits New All Time Lows*
> *U.S. Unemployment Rate Falls to 50-Year Low; Trump Economy adding over 6.4 million jobs*
> *US Economy Added 164,000 New Jobs in July; Wages increased 3.2 percent*
> *Record 157,005,000 Employed; 19th Record of Trump Era*
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> *Government*
> *Trump signs executive order protecting Medicare*
> *Trump Signs Bill Protecting Disability Payments for Veterans Who Declare Bankruptcy*
> *Trump signs 9/11 Victims Compensation Fund into law*
> *Trump signs bill to fund Autism CARES Act*
> *Trump meets Kim Jong Un at DMZ and becomes first sitting US President to enter North Korea*
> .
> .
> .
> *National Security*
> *Executive Order on Modernizing Sanctions to Combat Terrorism*
> *Orders Additional Measures to Enhance Border Security*
> *The United States has Liberated All ISIS-Controlled Territory*
> *Trump signs order directing an increase in Cyber Security*
> *Combating High Nonimmigrant Overstay Rates*
> *ICE arrests 364 criminal aliens and immigration violators in enforcement surge*
> *US signs proclamation against Female Genital Mutilation and Cutting*
> .
> .
> .
> You may ask yourself,   self, what am I doing here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know exactly what's happening in this country. I don't live In your alternative facts America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure you do.  that's why you're so confused, no one testified yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not. Do you bet on centaur races too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet on sure things. Trump was a sure thing.  And I bet on him and won.  how fking sweet huh?
Click to expand...


So not only do you bet on centaur races, you bet on unicorns. Trump is president by fluke, so you didn't bet on a sure thing. It's apparent why you voted for Trump.


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> here you go, since you don't know what's actually happening in my country.
> 
> President Donald J. Trump's Accomplishments List | MAGA PILL
> 
> *Economy*
> *African-American Unemployment Rate Hits New All Time Lows*
> *U.S. Unemployment Rate Falls to 50-Year Low; Trump Economy adding over 6.4 million jobs*
> *US Economy Added 164,000 New Jobs in July; Wages increased 3.2 percent*
> *Record 157,005,000 Employed; 19th Record of Trump Era*
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> *Government*
> *Trump signs executive order protecting Medicare*
> *Trump Signs Bill Protecting Disability Payments for Veterans Who Declare Bankruptcy*
> *Trump signs 9/11 Victims Compensation Fund into law*
> *Trump signs bill to fund Autism CARES Act*
> *Trump meets Kim Jong Un at DMZ and becomes first sitting US President to enter North Korea*
> .
> .
> .
> *National Security*
> *Executive Order on Modernizing Sanctions to Combat Terrorism*
> *Orders Additional Measures to Enhance Border Security*
> *The United States has Liberated All ISIS-Controlled Territory*
> *Trump signs order directing an increase in Cyber Security*
> *Combating High Nonimmigrant Overstay Rates*
> *ICE arrests 364 criminal aliens and immigration violators in enforcement surge*
> *US signs proclamation against Female Genital Mutilation and Cutting*
> .
> .
> .
> You may ask yourself,   self, what am I doing here.
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly what's happening in this country. I don't live In your alternative facts America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure you do.  that's why you're so confused, no one testified yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not. Do you bet on centaur races too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet on sure things. Trump was a sure thing.  And I bet on him and won.  how fking sweet huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So not only do you bet on centaur races, you bet on unicorns. Trump is president by fluke, so you didn't bet on a sure thing. It's apparent why you voted for Trump.
Click to expand...

I bet on trump cause he was a sure thing. And he won because your side put up a criminal.


----------



## OldLady

IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another wasted day the swamp democrat leaders carry on this impeachment charade. All taken advantage of by the hard working tax payer expense.
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is, yesterday was the BIG DAY, the STAR WITNESSES, the day that they were SUPPOSED to GET TRUMP, but it fizzled like a melting lollipop.
> So today, not only is no one covering this FARCE, no one wants to WATCH IT.
> It's OVER. The dems blew their wad and it's OVER.
> Now comes the IG report, and the demtrash have a RUDE AWAKENING coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I was about to ask-- -- --  I turned the TV on at 10AM.
> 
> CBS nothing.
> ABC nothing.
> NBC nothing.
> PBS nothing.
> FOX nothing.
> So I tried again at 11AM.  Still nothing but soap operas and Sesame Street.  Guess the networks lost enough revenue for one day.  Oh well, yesterday was a screaming yawner anyway.  I suppose the remainder will be left for some obscure cable channel now where no one will watch it or care.
> 
> Trump was right again.  Is it too late to ask for a refund?  I figure the democrats are into every taxpaying in this country now for a few bucks.  Democrats:  consider that my campaign contribution for whatever fuckwit you eventually nominate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try at 6 p.m.  That's when the NEWS comes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no testimonies scheduled today.
Click to expand...

Right?  He was talking about commentary.


----------



## MAGAman

IM2 said:


> Trump has committed crimes but you don't have to commit a crime to be fired from your job.


You're half right. Trump didn't commit a crime, but Fascists don't care.


----------



## jc456

OldLady said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another wasted day the swamp democrat leaders carry on this impeachment charade. All taken advantage of by the hard working tax payer expense.
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is, yesterday was the BIG DAY, the STAR WITNESSES, the day that they were SUPPOSED to GET TRUMP, but it fizzled like a melting lollipop.
> So today, not only is no one covering this FARCE, no one wants to WATCH IT.
> It's OVER. The dems blew their wad and it's OVER.
> Now comes the IG report, and the demtrash have a RUDE AWAKENING coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I was about to ask-- -- --  I turned the TV on at 10AM.
> 
> CBS nothing.
> ABC nothing.
> NBC nothing.
> PBS nothing.
> FOX nothing.
> So I tried again at 11AM.  Still nothing but soap operas and Sesame Street.  Guess the networks lost enough revenue for one day.  Oh well, yesterday was a screaming yawner anyway.  I suppose the remainder will be left for some obscure cable channel now where no one will watch it or care.
> 
> Trump was right again.  Is it too late to ask for a refund?  I figure the democrats are into every taxpaying in this country now for a few bucks.  Democrats:  consider that my campaign contribution for whatever fuckwit you eventually nominate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try at 6 p.m.  That's when the NEWS comes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no testimonies scheduled today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right?  He was talking about commentary.
Click to expand...

there wasn't any testimony yesterday.


----------



## jc456

here's a transcript.


----------



## bripat9643

OldLady said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you can't back up that claim, dumbfuck...... link us up to the part of the treaty that says the President can't use it.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nowhere in there does it say the President can't use it.  In fact, it never even mentions the President, dumbfuck.
> 
> Try again, dumbfuck.
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what part of, _"each Contracting State *shall* have a Central Authority *to make and receive requests pursuant to this treaty*,"_ is above your single digit IQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say the president can't simply make a personal request?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the request is (1) asking a foreign country for assistance in his campaign (you'd think he would have learned....) and (2) he is withholding funds already approved by the Congress in order to force that country to assist.
> I could simply make a personal request that you shoot someone for me, and you know what would happen?  I'd end up in jail.
Click to expand...

You're spouting Dim talking points that have been debunked 1000 times.


----------



## toobfreak

jc456 said:


> here's a transcript.




Funny how the very same thing that makes for good foreign policy by the Left is an impeachable crime when Trump does it.


----------



## Nostra

IM2 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another wasted day the swamp democrat leaders carry on this impeachment charade. All taken advantage of by the hard working tax payer expense.
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is, yesterday was the BIG DAY, the STAR WITNESSES, the day that they were SUPPOSED to GET TRUMP, but it fizzled like a melting lollipop.
> So today, not only is no one covering this FARCE, no one wants to WATCH IT.
> It's OVER. The dems blew their wad and it's OVER.
> Now comes the IG report, and the demtrash have a RUDE AWAKENING coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I was about to ask-- -- --  I turned the TV on at 10AM.
> 
> CBS nothing.
> ABC nothing.
> NBC nothing.
> PBS nothing.
> FOX nothing.
> So I tried again at 11AM.  Still nothing but soap operas and Sesame Street.  Guess the networks lost enough revenue for one day.  Oh well, yesterday was a screaming yawner anyway.  I suppose the remainder will be left for some obscure cable channel now where no one will watch it or care.
> 
> Trump was right again.  Is it too late to ask for a refund?  I figure the democrats are into every taxpaying in this country now for a few bucks.  Democrats:  consider that my campaign contribution for whatever fuckwit you eventually nominate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is scheduled to testify today.
Click to expand...

The idiots shouldn't have scheduled anyone yesterday.


----------



## jc456

Nostra said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another wasted day the swamp democrat leaders carry on this impeachment charade. All taken advantage of by the hard working tax payer expense.
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is, yesterday was the BIG DAY, the STAR WITNESSES, the day that they were SUPPOSED to GET TRUMP, but it fizzled like a melting lollipop.
> So today, not only is no one covering this FARCE, no one wants to WATCH IT.
> It's OVER. The dems blew their wad and it's OVER.
> Now comes the IG report, and the demtrash have a RUDE AWAKENING coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I was about to ask-- -- --  I turned the TV on at 10AM.
> 
> CBS nothing.
> ABC nothing.
> NBC nothing.
> PBS nothing.
> FOX nothing.
> So I tried again at 11AM.  Still nothing but soap operas and Sesame Street.  Guess the networks lost enough revenue for one day.  Oh well, yesterday was a screaming yawner anyway.  I suppose the remainder will be left for some obscure cable channel now where no one will watch it or care.
> 
> Trump was right again.  Is it too late to ask for a refund?  I figure the democrats are into every taxpaying in this country now for a few bucks.  Democrats:  consider that my campaign contribution for whatever fuckwit you eventually nominate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is scheduled to testify today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The idiots shouldn't have scheduled anyone yesterday.
Click to expand...

no witness was .


----------



## Nostra

bripat9643 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fucking moron...
> 
> *The Articles of impeachment against Richard Nixon*
> *Article II*
> ARTICLE II, *ABUSE OF POWER*. (Approved 28-10)
> 
> Using the powers of the office of President of the United States, Richard M. Nixon, in violation of his constitutional oath faithfully to execute the office of President of the United States, and to the best of his ability preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States, and in disregard of his constitutional duty to take care that the laws be faithfully executed, has repeatedly engaged in conduct violating the constitutional rights of citizens, impairing the due and proper administration of justice in the conduct of lawful inquiries, of contravening the law of governing agencies of the executive branch and the purposes of these agencies.​
> *H. Rept. 105-830 - IMPEACHMENT OF WILLIAM JEFFERSON CLINTON, PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES*
> D. Article IV--*Abuse of Power*
> 
> *Article IV - 1*
> 1. The President abused his power by refusing and failing to respond to certain written requests for admission and willfully made perjurious, false, and misleading sworn statements in response to certain written requests for admission propounded to him by the Committee​
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the statute titled "Abuse of power."  The fact that a bunch of Dims made up a crime means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There doesn't have to be a statute, ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> Have you learned nothing at all??
> 
> _“You don’t even have to be convicted of a crime to lose your job in this constitutional republic, if this body determines that your conduct as a public official is clearly out of bounds in your role.” ~ Lindsey Graham_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  For something to be a crime, there has to be a statute.  Otherwise it's just a whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has committed crimes but you don't have to commit a crime to be fired from your job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Constitution says "high crimes and misdemeanors,"  not "if the Dims have a hissy fit."
Click to expand...

Last time I checked, beating Cankles in an election doesn't qualify.


----------



## MAGAman

IM2 said:


> So the democrats attempted to overthrow Trump in order to make Mike Pence president.
> 
> That's what Trump has told you.


Nobody accused Democrats of being smart.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

OldLady said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you can't back up that claim, dumbfuck...... link us up to the part of the treaty that says the President can't use it.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nowhere in there does it say the President can't use it.  In fact, it never even mentions the President, dumbfuck.
> 
> Try again, dumbfuck.
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what part of, _"each Contracting State *shall* have a Central Authority *to make and receive requests pursuant to this treaty*,"_ is above your single digit IQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say the president can't simply make a personal request?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the request is (1) asking a foreign country for assistance in his campaign (you'd think he would have learned....) and (2) he is withholding funds already approved by the Congress in order to force that country to assist.
> I could simply make a personal request that you shoot someone for me, and you know what would happen?  I'd end up in jail.
Click to expand...


I've been asking you people, if that's what you really think, then please provide evidence that Trump withheld money as a campaign strategy.  Trump had several other reasons for holding back that money, and never mentioned his campaign once to Zelensky in that phone call.  

Again, this is the Thought Police impeachment.  And next commie President, our Republican led House will do the exact same; impeach based on being able to read minds.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

IM2 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump has been obstructing to save his ass since 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Obstructing what? The corrupt democrat coup?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has been no coup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct, it is a failed coup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the democrats attempted to overthrow Trump in order to make Mike Pence president.
> 
> That's what Trump has told you.
Click to expand...


Trump wasn't up for impeachment yet when the Democrats were talking about impeaching Pence as well.  

This has nothing to do with penalties or wrongdoing, it has to do with Nazism.  Democrats think they own this country, and always will.  Only they get to decide on who the President is, not the people.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

IM2 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is, yesterday was the BIG DAY, the STAR WITNESSES, the day that they were SUPPOSED to GET TRUMP, but it fizzled like a melting lollipop.
> 
> So today, not only is no one covering this FARCE, no one wants to WATCH IT.
> 
> It's OVER. The dems blew their wad and it's OVER.
> 
> Now comes the IG report, and the demtrash have a RUDE AWAKENING coming.
> 
> 
> 
> No one is scheduled to testify today. This is just the beginning son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hurry up and wait".....been hearing that since Nov 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump has been obstructing to save his ass since 2017.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obstructing what?  you never made a claim of the investigation you're after.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn! You know exactly what Trump has done. And what's so pathetic is you don't mind him breaking the law. Now democrats can let this go on and then when a democrat becomes president, they let him/her do what Trump is doing.
Click to expand...


Name the law he broke and please provide the statute.  Thank you.


----------



## jc456

Ray From Cleveland said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump has been obstructing to save his ass since 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Obstructing what? The corrupt democrat coup?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has been no coup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct, it is a failed coup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the democrats attempted to overthrow Trump in order to make Mike Pence president.
> 
> That's what Trump has told you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump wasn't up for impeachment yet when the Democrats were talking about impeaching Pence as well.
> 
> This has nothing to do with penalties or wrongdoing, it has to do with Nazism.  Democrats think they own this country, and always will.  Only they get to decide on who the President is, not the people.
Click to expand...

trump isn't up for impeachment now.  everyone's all fked up about it. If he were, the Judiciary Committee would have it.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No such crime.
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fucking moron...
> 
> *The Articles of impeachment against Richard Nixon*
> *Article II*
> ARTICLE II, *ABUSE OF POWER*. (Approved 28-10)
> 
> Using the powers of the office of President of the United States, Richard M. Nixon, in violation of his constitutional oath faithfully to execute the office of President of the United States, and to the best of his ability preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States, and in disregard of his constitutional duty to take care that the laws be faithfully executed, has repeatedly engaged in conduct violating the constitutional rights of citizens, impairing the due and proper administration of justice in the conduct of lawful inquiries, of contravening the law of governing agencies of the executive branch and the purposes of these agencies.​
> *H. Rept. 105-830 - IMPEACHMENT OF WILLIAM JEFFERSON CLINTON, PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES*
> D. Article IV--*Abuse of Power*
> 
> *Article IV - 1*
> 1. The President abused his power by refusing and failing to respond to certain written requests for admission and willfully made perjurious, false, and misleading sworn statements in response to certain written requests for admission propounded to him by the Committee​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote the statute titled "Abuse of power."  The fact that a bunch of Dims made up a crime means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There doesn't have to be a statute, ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> Have you learned nothing at all??
> 
> _“You don’t even have to be convicted of a crime to lose your job in this constitutional republic, if this body determines that your conduct as a public official is clearly out of bounds in your role.” ~ Lindsey Graham_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  For something to be a crime, there has to be a statute.  Otherwise it's just a whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has committed crimes but you don't have to commit a crime to be fired from your job.
Click to expand...


No, but they can only fire you if you did something against company policy, or something dangerous that would make them liable.  Coming in late for a month is not against the law, but the company requires you to be there on time every day with some exceptions.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you can't back up that claim, dumbfuck...... link us up to the part of the treaty that says the President can't use it.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nowhere in there does it say the President can't use it.  In fact, it never even mentions the President, dumbfuck.
> 
> Try again, dumbfuck.
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what part of, _"each Contracting State *shall* have a Central Authority *to make and receive requests pursuant to this treaty*,"_ is above your single digit IQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say the president can't simply make a personal request?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the constitution and federal election laws. Because this was not a personal request. He was not holding back personal money from the Ukraine.
Click to expand...


It may have been a personal request, but it had nothing to do with the money.


----------



## joaquinmiller

AzogtheDefiler said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were better off with crickets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their star witness said there was no linkage and the deliverable is data on Biden and what looks like to any logical person a blatant case of nepotism. I do not see anything wrong with that. Why do you?
> 
> Let me ask you this, Federico, if Trump is impeached and jailed would you still want to know how Hunter Biden got that gig or would you not care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a false statement - the deliverable was for a _public statement _by Ukraine's prez that Biden was under investigation.
> 
> Hunter Biden should not have sought or accepted that job.  It was nepotistic corruption.  It shouldn't have happened.  Joe  Biden was running his mouth, trying to puff himself up in the foreign policy arena, by claiming toughness in getting rid of the Ukranian prosecutor, when he was just the errand boy for people holding the reins.  It was his bad, and it opened him to the false narrative you folks are pushing.  There has been no evidence offered that Hunter Biden was under investigation at any time in Ukraine.   I know he got the job because of his name.
> 
> That said, the deliverable Trump wanted was completely corrupt and unrelated to any facts on the ground.  The 2016 Crowdstrike question is a disinformation campaign with multiple targets, 2020 voters included.
> 
> The table-setter you and your leg-humping buddy, Jim Jordan, insist is the star witness, is an honest man who testified honestly that he didn't discuss security assistance in his first two meetings with Zelensky (I think on July 26 and 27) and when it was subsequently discussed with others present, no linkage was made.  As an adult, do you find that suspicious or completely normal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Marcelo, you agree that the Hunter Biden gig was fishy. Your issue is that you believe Trump held up aid until Ukraine investigated the fishy issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you can take your intentional stupidity, fold it into a triangle, and stick it up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Triggered? Why so bitter. This will not be the last debate you lose to me. Chill, Julio.
Click to expand...


Your Tucker Carlson fanboy routine, "so, you agree..."  doesn't deserve respect.  It's not an argument, it's an insult to intelligence.  You're welcome to keep it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

joaquinmiller said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their star witness said there was no linkage and the deliverable is data on Biden and what looks like to any logical person a blatant case of nepotism. I do not see anything wrong with that. Why do you?
> 
> Let me ask you this, Federico, if Trump is impeached and jailed would you still want to know how Hunter Biden got that gig or would you not care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a false statement - the deliverable was for a _public statement _by Ukraine's prez that Biden was under investigation.
> 
> Hunter Biden should not have sought or accepted that job.  It was nepotistic corruption.  It shouldn't have happened.  Joe  Biden was running his mouth, trying to puff himself up in the foreign policy arena, by claiming toughness in getting rid of the Ukranian prosecutor, when he was just the errand boy for people holding the reins.  It was his bad, and it opened him to the false narrative you folks are pushing.  There has been no evidence offered that Hunter Biden was under investigation at any time in Ukraine.   I know he got the job because of his name.
> 
> That said, the deliverable Trump wanted was completely corrupt and unrelated to any facts on the ground.  The 2016 Crowdstrike question is a disinformation campaign with multiple targets, 2020 voters included.
> 
> The table-setter you and your leg-humping buddy, Jim Jordan, insist is the star witness, is an honest man who testified honestly that he didn't discuss security assistance in his first two meetings with Zelensky (I think on July 26 and 27) and when it was subsequently discussed with others present, no linkage was made.  As an adult, do you find that suspicious or completely normal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Marcelo, you agree that the Hunter Biden gig was fishy. Your issue is that you believe Trump held up aid until Ukraine investigated the fishy issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you can take your intentional stupidity, fold it into a triangle, and stick it up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Triggered? Why so bitter. This will not be the last debate you lose to me. Chill, Julio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your Tucker Carlson fanboy routine, "so, you agree..."  doesn't deserve respect.  It's not an argument, it's an insult to intelligence.  You're welcome to keep it.
Click to expand...

In you case there isn't anything to insult, Gomez.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Olde Europe said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden should not have sought or accepted that job.  It was nepotistic corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is most likely wrong.  Nepotism it would have been had Joe used the power of his office to secure Hunter's gig at Burisma.  At the very least, there is no evidence whatsoever for that.  You are right maintaining Hunter should not have accepted that job in order to avoid the appearance of impropriety.  Still, words do matter.
Click to expand...


I should have chosen my words more carefully, but I was trying to convey its irrelevance to Trump's actions.  It wasn't illegal and there was no basis for the conspiracy bullshit Trump was peddling.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

jc456 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obstructing what? The corrupt democrat coup?
> 
> 
> 
> There has been no coup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct, it is a failed coup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the democrats attempted to overthrow Trump in order to make Mike Pence president.
> 
> That's what Trump has told you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump wasn't up for impeachment yet when the Democrats were talking about impeaching Pence as well.
> 
> This has nothing to do with penalties or wrongdoing, it has to do with Nazism.  Democrats think they own this country, and always will.  Only they get to decide on who the President is, not the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump isn't up for impeachment now.  everyone's all fked up about it. If he were, the Judiciary Committee would have it.
Click to expand...


At the very least, Piglosi would be conducting it.  Seems like she wants to distance herself from this farce.  She will regret it as the first woman Speaker who lost her position twice in her career.


----------



## The Original Tree

miketx said:


> View attachment 289751


*Just about Perfect

Jason Chaffetz: Why Schiff's whistleblower claims at Trump impeachment hearing are impossible to believe*


----------



## joaquinmiller

AzogtheDefiler said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a false statement - the deliverable was for a _public statement _by Ukraine's prez that Biden was under investigation.
> 
> Hunter Biden should not have sought or accepted that job.  It was nepotistic corruption.  It shouldn't have happened.  Joe  Biden was running his mouth, trying to puff himself up in the foreign policy arena, by claiming toughness in getting rid of the Ukranian prosecutor, when he was just the errand boy for people holding the reins.  It was his bad, and it opened him to the false narrative you folks are pushing.  There has been no evidence offered that Hunter Biden was under investigation at any time in Ukraine.   I know he got the job because of his name.
> 
> That said, the deliverable Trump wanted was completely corrupt and unrelated to any facts on the ground.  The 2016 Crowdstrike question is a disinformation campaign with multiple targets, 2020 voters included.
> 
> The table-setter you and your leg-humping buddy, Jim Jordan, insist is the star witness, is an honest man who testified honestly that he didn't discuss security assistance in his first two meetings with Zelensky (I think on July 26 and 27) and when it was subsequently discussed with others present, no linkage was made.  As an adult, do you find that suspicious or completely normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Marcelo, you agree that the Hunter Biden gig was fishy. Your issue is that you believe Trump held up aid until Ukraine investigated the fishy issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you can take your intentional stupidity, fold it into a triangle, and stick it up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Triggered? Why so bitter. This will not be the last debate you lose to me. Chill, Julio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your Tucker Carlson fanboy routine, "so, you agree..."  doesn't deserve respect.  It's not an argument, it's an insult to intelligence.  You're welcome to keep it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In you case there isn't anything to insult, Gomez.
Click to expand...


Sure there is.  You're a coward who has been ducking the question of the "deliverable" for days.  I expressed an honest opinion, and you respond with your juvenile "so" bullshit, and some Spanish names.   Stick it, gomer.


----------



## Cellblock2429

IM2 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> here you go, since you don't know what's actually happening in my country.
> 
> President Donald J. Trump's Accomplishments List | MAGA PILL
> 
> *Economy*
> *African-American Unemployment Rate Hits New All Time Lows*
> *U.S. Unemployment Rate Falls to 50-Year Low; Trump Economy adding over 6.4 million jobs*
> *US Economy Added 164,000 New Jobs in July; Wages increased 3.2 percent*
> *Record 157,005,000 Employed; 19th Record of Trump Era*
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> *Government*
> *Trump signs executive order protecting Medicare*
> *Trump Signs Bill Protecting Disability Payments for Veterans Who Declare Bankruptcy*
> *Trump signs 9/11 Victims Compensation Fund into law*
> *Trump signs bill to fund Autism CARES Act*
> *Trump meets Kim Jong Un at DMZ and becomes first sitting US President to enter North Korea*
> .
> .
> .
> *National Security*
> *Executive Order on Modernizing Sanctions to Combat Terrorism*
> *Orders Additional Measures to Enhance Border Security*
> *The United States has Liberated All ISIS-Controlled Territory*
> *Trump signs order directing an increase in Cyber Security*
> *Combating High Nonimmigrant Overstay Rates*
> *ICE arrests 364 criminal aliens and immigration violators in enforcement surge*
> *US signs proclamation against Female Genital Mutilation and Cutting*
> .
> .
> .
> You may ask yourself,   self, what am I doing here.
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly what's happening in this country. I don't live In your alternative facts America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure you do.  that's why you're so confused, no one testified yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not. Do you bet on centaur races too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet on sure things. Trump was a sure thing.  And I bet on him and won.  how fking sweet huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So not only do you bet on centaur races, you bet on unicorns. Trump is president by fluke, so you didn't bet on a sure thing. It's apparent why you voted for Trump.
Click to expand...

/——-/ The Electoral College is a fluke? Since when, 1780?


----------



## IM2

Ray From Cleveland said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is scheduled to testify today. This is just the beginning son.
> 
> 
> 
> "Hurry up and wait".....been hearing that since Nov 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump has been obstructing to save his ass since 2017.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obstructing what?  you never made a claim of the investigation you're after.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn! You know exactly what Trump has done. And what's so pathetic is you don't mind him breaking the law. Now democrats can let this go on and then when a democrat becomes president, they let him/her do what Trump is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name the law he broke and please provide the statute.  Thank you.
Click to expand...

No. You know what laws he has broken. You are able to name every law on the books for Obama , Clinton, Comey, Clapper, Brennan Biden, etc., but you watch Trump tell people to defy subpoenas, he defies subpoenas, refuses to testify, asks a foreign government to investigate his opponent and suddenly you don't know what laws he has broken. Fuck that.


----------



## IM2

Cellblock2429 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly what's happening in this country. I don't live In your alternative facts America.
> 
> 
> 
> sure you do.  that's why you're so confused, no one testified yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not. Do you bet on centaur races too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet on sure things. Trump was a sure thing.  And I bet on him and won.  how fking sweet huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So not only do you bet on centaur races, you bet on unicorns. Trump is president by fluke, so you didn't bet on a sure thing. It's apparent why you voted for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ The Electoral College is a fluke? Since when, 1780?
Click to expand...

Since only 5 presidents out of 55 elections lost the popular vote and ends up president.


----------



## The Original Tree

*You may have thought the White House Spy - Fake Whistle Blower is Eric Ciaramella.  You'd Be Wrong.*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

joaquinmiller said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Marcelo, you agree that the Hunter Biden gig was fishy. Your issue is that you believe Trump held up aid until Ukraine investigated the fishy issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you can take your intentional stupidity, fold it into a triangle, and stick it up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Triggered? Why so bitter. This will not be the last debate you lose to me. Chill, Julio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your Tucker Carlson fanboy routine, "so, you agree..."  doesn't deserve respect.  It's not an argument, it's an insult to intelligence.  You're welcome to keep it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In you case there isn't anything to insult, Gomez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there is.  You're a coward who has been ducking the question of the "deliverable" for days.  I expressed an honest opinion, and you respond with your juvenile "so" bullshit, and some Spanish names.   Stick it, gomer.
Click to expand...


That wasn't me - LOL.

You admitted the Biden thing is fishy, the deliverable is the truth of what happened in 2016 and how Biden got that gig is my guess. Again, I am smart. Very smart. But I am not a mind reader. I don't see anything wrong with what DJT did. I bet prior presidents have done similar crap. This was in an open phone call. He was not hiding anything. Per usual, leftists like you make a mountain out of a mole hill. He should have been more direct, maybe".

DJT: Your country is very corrupt and my intelligence persons tell me that the whole Russia conspiracy started there in 2016. I have a hard time authorizing additional weaponry to a country that is corrupt. I understand you're trying to clean up the corruption. Would you please share with me what happened with Crowdstrike and how Hunter Biden got that board seat with Burisma? Why was the prosecutor fired? 

I see ZERO wrong with this. NOTHING. He is not asking for the President of Ukraine to make shit up, he is asking for details on shit that actually happened. 

I hope you understand this, Lopez.


----------



## IM2

jc456 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obstructing what? The corrupt democrat coup?
> 
> 
> 
> There has been no coup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct, it is a failed coup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the democrats attempted to overthrow Trump in order to make Mike Pence president.
> 
> That's what Trump has told you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump wasn't up for impeachment yet when the Democrats were talking about impeaching Pence as well.
> 
> This has nothing to do with penalties or wrongdoing, it has to do with Nazism.  Democrats think they own this country, and always will.  Only they get to decide on who the President is, not the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump isn't up for impeachment now.  everyone's all fked up about it. If he were, the Judiciary Committee would have it.
Click to expand...

He's up.


----------



## joaquinmiller

AzogtheDefiler said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you can take your intentional stupidity, fold it into a triangle, and stick it up your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Triggered? Why so bitter. This will not be the last debate you lose to me. Chill, Julio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your Tucker Carlson fanboy routine, "so, you agree..."  doesn't deserve respect.  It's not an argument, it's an insult to intelligence.  You're welcome to keep it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In you case there isn't anything to insult, Gomez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there is.  You're a coward who has been ducking the question of the "deliverable" for days.  I expressed an honest opinion, and you respond with your juvenile "so" bullshit, and some Spanish names.   Stick it, gomer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That wasn't me - LOL.
> 
> You admitted the Biden thing is fishy, the deliverable is the truth of what happened in 2016 and how Biden got that gig is my guess. Again, I am smart. Very smart. But I am not a mind reader. I don't see anything wrong with what DJT did. I bet prior presidents have done similar crap. This was in an open phone call. He was not hiding anything. Per usual, leftists like you make a mountain out of a mole hill. He should have been more direct, maybe".
> 
> DJT: Your country is very corrupt and my intelligence persons tell me that the whole Russia conspiracy started there in 2016. I have a hard time authorizing additional weaponry to a country that is corrupt. I understand you're trying to clean up the corruption. Would you please share with me what happened with Crowdstrike and how Hunter Biden got that board seat with Burisma? Why was the prosecutor fired?
> 
> I see ZERO wrong with this. NOTHING. He is not asking for the President of Ukraine to make shit up, he is asking for details on shit that actually happened.
> 
> I hope you understand this, Lopez.
Click to expand...


Of course it was you, you transparent coward.


----------



## IM2

Ray From Cleveland said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fucking moron...
> 
> *The Articles of impeachment against Richard Nixon*
> *Article II*
> ARTICLE II, *ABUSE OF POWER*. (Approved 28-10)
> 
> Using the powers of the office of President of the United States, Richard M. Nixon, in violation of his constitutional oath faithfully to execute the office of President of the United States, and to the best of his ability preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States, and in disregard of his constitutional duty to take care that the laws be faithfully executed, has repeatedly engaged in conduct violating the constitutional rights of citizens, impairing the due and proper administration of justice in the conduct of lawful inquiries, of contravening the law of governing agencies of the executive branch and the purposes of these agencies.​
> *H. Rept. 105-830 - IMPEACHMENT OF WILLIAM JEFFERSON CLINTON, PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES*
> D. Article IV--*Abuse of Power*
> 
> *Article IV - 1*
> 1. The President abused his power by refusing and failing to respond to certain written requests for admission and willfully made perjurious, false, and misleading sworn statements in response to certain written requests for admission propounded to him by the Committee​
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the statute titled "Abuse of power."  The fact that a bunch of Dims made up a crime means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There doesn't have to be a statute, ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> Have you learned nothing at all??
> 
> _“You don’t even have to be convicted of a crime to lose your job in this constitutional republic, if this body determines that your conduct as a public official is clearly out of bounds in your role.” ~ Lindsey Graham_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  For something to be a crime, there has to be a statute.  Otherwise it's just a whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has committed crimes but you don't have to commit a crime to be fired from your job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but they can only fire you if you did something against company policy, or something dangerous that would make them liable.  Coming in late for a month is not against the law, but the company requires you to be there on time every day with some exceptions.
Click to expand...


And Trump has violated company policy.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

IM2 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure you do.  that's why you're so confused, no one testified yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not. Do you bet on centaur races too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet on sure things. Trump was a sure thing.  And I bet on him and won.  how fking sweet huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So not only do you bet on centaur races, you bet on unicorns. Trump is president by fluke, so you didn't bet on a sure thing. It's apparent why you voted for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ The Electoral College is a fluke? Since when, 1780?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since only 5 presidents out of 55 elections lost the popular vote and ends up president.
Click to expand...


So most of the time it works fine. Why are you complaining again?


----------



## Flopper

toobfreak said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far it is just one massive hearsay slander while the people in question are kept tied and gagged in another room without so much as the chance to defend themselves much less air their side!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, try reading the transcripts. These are people that were involved & know first hand about Trump's extortion demands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  Neither was there.  All they had to offer was their opinions and feelings of what they claim others told them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no hearsay evidence. This is not a criminal trial. It's an impeachment inquiry, and is absolutely allowed to be entered into the record.
> 
> Ambassador Sondland, who was on the phone call will be corroborating Ambassador Taylors Testimony next week.
> 
> Sondland donated $1 million to Trumps campaign, and for that reason was made an Ambassador.
> 
> With that information entered into the record, Ol' Gym Jordan is going to look really fucking stupid when he tries to paint Sondland as a never trumper huh?
> 
> And anyone that tries to imply he's a DNC witness will come off looking even more stupid than that huh?
> 
> See you at the next hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is hearsay.  It doesn't matter what you call the proceedings, when you are giving your opinion and feelings about what others told you they heard it is the very definition of hearsay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *FOR THE RECORD*, let us define Hearsay as evidence provided that you are not first person to, did not experience yourself but are only privy to 2nd hand from another party which you are trusting as accurate then relaying to the court, which then must be sifted through and weighed to determine its credibility, if any.
> 
> Since you have no absolute way yourself of knowing the claims are accurate and are taking them purely on faith, then it is at best a 4X greater leap of faith for the court to accept them twice removed.
> 
> No president can ever be impeached on such specious grounds for it would invite in the future anyone to claim anything any time someone wanted to remove a president simply because they didn't like him or agree with his policies.  A place America does not want to go if it is to remain above a bananas republic.
Click to expand...

Almost all congressional investigations begin with she said, he said.  Then she testifies and he testifies, confirming bits and pieces.  The people that are actual privy to exactly what happened are being shielded by executive privilege or have flatly refused to testify, for now.  If Trump actually has done a good job in picking people that will be loyal to very end, then he may have people that will lie for him and thus squash the impeachment.


----------



## IM2

Ray From Cleveland said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has been no coup.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, it is a failed coup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the democrats attempted to overthrow Trump in order to make Mike Pence president.
> 
> That's what Trump has told you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump wasn't up for impeachment yet when the Democrats were talking about impeaching Pence as well.
> 
> This has nothing to do with penalties or wrongdoing, it has to do with Nazism.  Democrats think they own this country, and always will.  Only they get to decide on who the President is, not the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trump isn't up for impeachment now.  everyone's all fked up about it. If he were, the Judiciary Committee would have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At the very least, Piglosi would be conducting it.  Seems like she wants to distance herself from this farce.  She will regret it as the first woman Speaker who lost her position twice in her career.
Click to expand...


That's not what is happening.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

joaquinmiller said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Triggered? Why so bitter. This will not be the last debate you lose to me. Chill, Julio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Tucker Carlson fanboy routine, "so, you agree..."  doesn't deserve respect.  It's not an argument, it's an insult to intelligence.  You're welcome to keep it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In you case there isn't anything to insult, Gomez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there is.  You're a coward who has been ducking the question of the "deliverable" for days.  I expressed an honest opinion, and you respond with your juvenile "so" bullshit, and some Spanish names.   Stick it, gomer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That wasn't me - LOL.
> 
> You admitted the Biden thing is fishy, the deliverable is the truth of what happened in 2016 and how Biden got that gig is my guess. Again, I am smart. Very smart. But I am not a mind reader. I don't see anything wrong with what DJT did. I bet prior presidents have done similar crap. This was in an open phone call. He was not hiding anything. Per usual, leftists like you make a mountain out of a mole hill. He should have been more direct, maybe".
> 
> DJT: Your country is very corrupt and my intelligence persons tell me that the whole Russia conspiracy started there in 2016. I have a hard time authorizing additional weaponry to a country that is corrupt. I understand you're trying to clean up the corruption. Would you please share with me what happened with Crowdstrike and how Hunter Biden got that board seat with Burisma? Why was the prosecutor fired?
> 
> I see ZERO wrong with this. NOTHING. He is not asking for the President of Ukraine to make shit up, he is asking for details on shit that actually happened.
> 
> I hope you understand this, Lopez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it was you, you transparent coward.
Click to expand...


Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL

Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?

Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.


----------



## IM2

Flopper said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, try reading the transcripts. These are people that were involved & know first hand about Trump's extortion demands.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Neither was there.  All they had to offer was their opinions and feelings of what they claim others told them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no hearsay evidence. This is not a criminal trial. It's an impeachment inquiry, and is absolutely allowed to be entered into the record.
> 
> Ambassador Sondland, who was on the phone call will be corroborating Ambassador Taylors Testimony next week.
> 
> Sondland donated $1 million to Trumps campaign, and for that reason was made an Ambassador.
> 
> With that information entered into the record, Ol' Gym Jordan is going to look really fucking stupid when he tries to paint Sondland as a never trumper huh?
> 
> And anyone that tries to imply he's a DNC witness will come off looking even more stupid than that huh?
> 
> See you at the next hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is hearsay.  It doesn't matter what you call the proceedings, when you are giving your opinion and feelings about what others told you they heard it is the very definition of hearsay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *FOR THE RECORD*, let us define Hearsay as evidence provided that you are not first person to, did not experience yourself but are only privy to 2nd hand from another party which you are trusting as accurate then relaying to the court, which then must be sifted through and weighed to determine its credibility, if any.
> 
> Since you have no absolute way yourself of knowing the claims are accurate and are taking them purely on faith, then it is at best a 4X greater leap of faith for the court to accept them twice removed.
> 
> No president can ever be impeached on such specious grounds for it would invite in the future anyone to claim anything any time someone wanted to remove a president simply because they didn't like him or agree with his policies.  A place America does not want to go if it is to remain above a bananas republic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost all congressional investigations begin with she said, he said.  Then she testifies and he testifies, confirming bits and pieces.  The people that are actual privy to exactly what happened are being shielded by executive privilege or have flatly refused to testify, for now.  If Trump actually has done a good job in picking people that will be loyal to very end, then he may have people that will lie for him and thus squash the impeachment.
Click to expand...

It's probably too late for that. Lying to congress is a prison term.


----------



## Nostra

Hey Dimwingers, I hate to break this to ya (not really), but yesterday was a complete clusterfuck for the blithering bug-eyed idiot Schifferbrains and the Dimwinger party.

And those were his STAR WITNESSES.   It's all down hill from here.

You already lost the American public with that debacle yesterday, and no amount of whining, crying, and spinning on this board is gonna change that.


----------



## The Original Tree

IM2 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Neither was there.  All they had to offer was their opinions and feelings of what they claim others told them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no hearsay evidence. This is not a criminal trial. It's an impeachment inquiry, and is absolutely allowed to be entered into the record.
> 
> Ambassador Sondland, who was on the phone call will be corroborating Ambassador Taylors Testimony next week.
> 
> Sondland donated $1 million to Trumps campaign, and for that reason was made an Ambassador.
> 
> With that information entered into the record, Ol' Gym Jordan is going to look really fucking stupid when he tries to paint Sondland as a never trumper huh?
> 
> And anyone that tries to imply he's a DNC witness will come off looking even more stupid than that huh?
> 
> See you at the next hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is hearsay.  It doesn't matter what you call the proceedings, when you are giving your opinion and feelings about what others told you they heard it is the very definition of hearsay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *FOR THE RECORD*, let us define Hearsay as evidence provided that you are not first person to, did not experience yourself but are only privy to 2nd hand from another party which you are trusting as accurate then relaying to the court, which then must be sifted through and weighed to determine its credibility, if any.
> 
> Since you have no absolute way yourself of knowing the claims are accurate and are taking them purely on faith, then it is at best a 4X greater leap of faith for the court to accept them twice removed.
> 
> No president can ever be impeached on such specious grounds for it would invite in the future anyone to claim anything any time someone wanted to remove a president simply because they didn't like him or agree with his policies.  A place America does not want to go if it is to remain above a bananas republic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost all congressional investigations begin with she said, he said.  Then she testifies and he testifies, confirming bits and pieces.  The people that are actual privy to exactly what happened are being shielded by executive privilege or have flatly refused to testify, for now.  If Trump actually has done a good job in picking people that will be loyal to very end, then he may have people that will lie for him and thus squash the impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's probably too late for that. Lying to congress is a prison term.
Click to expand...

*And now a word from our Sponsor, The King Of Whoopi, The Master of Mayhem, The White House Spy, and Fake Whistle Blower, and Adam Schiff's Hairy Man Butt Lover, Eric Ciaramella.




*


----------



## joaquinmiller

AzogtheDefiler said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your Tucker Carlson fanboy routine, "so, you agree..."  doesn't deserve respect.  It's not an argument, it's an insult to intelligence.  You're welcome to keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> In you case there isn't anything to insult, Gomez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there is.  You're a coward who has been ducking the question of the "deliverable" for days.  I expressed an honest opinion, and you respond with your juvenile "so" bullshit, and some Spanish names.   Stick it, gomer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That wasn't me - LOL.
> 
> You admitted the Biden thing is fishy, the deliverable is the truth of what happened in 2016 and how Biden got that gig is my guess. Again, I am smart. Very smart. But I am not a mind reader. I don't see anything wrong with what DJT did. I bet prior presidents have done similar crap. This was in an open phone call. He was not hiding anything. Per usual, leftists like you make a mountain out of a mole hill. He should have been more direct, maybe".
> 
> DJT: Your country is very corrupt and my intelligence persons tell me that the whole Russia conspiracy started there in 2016. I have a hard time authorizing additional weaponry to a country that is corrupt. I understand you're trying to clean up the corruption. Would you please share with me what happened with Crowdstrike and how Hunter Biden got that board seat with Burisma? Why was the prosecutor fired?
> 
> I see ZERO wrong with this. NOTHING. He is not asking for the President of Ukraine to make shit up, he is asking for details on shit that actually happened.
> 
> I hope you understand this, Lopez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it was you, you transparent coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
Click to expand...


Logic is useless to someone who won't acknowledge the "deliverable" wasn't for an investigation.  It was for a public announcement of an investigation.  Details are fucking irrelevant and the last thing Trump wants is a quest for the truth.  Once the smear is out there, there's no need for an investigation.  Trump is leveraging US foreign aid for a smear campaign to use in domestic politics.   

Experience should tell you the con man is conning you.  Maybe you were born every minute.


----------



## Flopper

Olde Europe said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 1:
> 
> This may come back to bite dems but...is today's hearing pointless?
> 
> The reason I ask is, neither if these two had first hand knowledge, but only heard it from other people.  That is hearsay. Now, during this portion of the events, it may make for a good show, but, hearsay is not admissible as evidence.  What happens if it goes to trial in the senate, and they say that all these testimonies that rely on hearsay are to be disregarded?
> 
> Jim Jordan did make a good point to Taylor's, and that is, if he got his information second hand, how does he know the original source is not wrong, or got some facts wrong.
> 
> And I know some will say "but this is not a criminal court but a political court", doesnt matter, still cant use hearsay as evidence, people make up stuff all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant.  First, you preclude any and all first-hand witnesses from testifying, and then you turn around and complain about the lack of first-hand witnesses.
> 
> Moreover, neither of the two witnesses may have seen Trump firing the shot (metaphor!), but they have seen how it percolated through the U.S. bureaucracy, and / or how the target took the hit.
> 
> Moreover, the hold on security assistance is already firmly established as a fact (Trump), as is Trump's extortion attempt (Trump, memorandum of the July 25 call).
> 
> Moreover, as to Jim Jordan, the Gish Galloping clown: Yeah, what if the original source is wrong?  Did he really try to make a case against original witnesses?
> 
> Moreover, the evidence gathering isn't concluded, and, with Sondland, at least one "first hand" witness in apparently quite close contact with Trump is going to testify.  The entirety of the testimonies and depositions will then be written into Articles of Impeachment insofar as they mutually confirm and support the already ample evidence, even if that process is too lengthy and complex for your attention span.
> 
> Finally, do you guys ever research anything before you bleat?  I mean, just in case you care about looking stupid and ignorant:
> 
> *Exceptions to the Rule Against Hearsay Evidence*
> 
> Hearsay evidence is not admissible in court unless a statue or rule provides otherwise. Therefore, even if a statement is really hearsay, it may still be admissible if an exception applies. *The Federal Rules of Evidence (FRE) contains nearly thirty of these exceptions* to providing hearsay evidence.​
> Oh, and, just for the fun of it, there is this:
> 
> *Hearsay Exceptions if the Declarant is Unavailable to Testify in Court*
> 
> There are exceptions to the rule against the admissibility of hearsay evidence that apply only when the declarant is unavailable. A declarant is considered unavailable in situations such as when:
> 
> *   The court recognizes that by law the declarant is not required to testify;
> *  *The declarant refuses to testify;*
> *   The declarant does not remember;
> *   The declarant is either dead or has a physical or mental illness the prevents testimony; or
> *   The declarant is absent from the trial and has not been located.​
> So, since Mulvaney, Giuliani, Perry, Bolton and cohorts refuse to testify, we have the "refuses to testify" exception right there to make, yes, hearsay evidence admissible in court.
> 
> Hilarious.  You do know that in these judge & jury movies folks are not really lawyers, they just play one on TV, don't you?
Click to expand...

Since impeachment is a political process, not a legal one, hearsay evidence is always admissibly.    To impeach a person and remove them from office, there is no requirement for a violation of a federal statue.  Violation of oath of office, improper use of power, conduct unbecoming a president are valid articles of impeachment.


----------



## 007

okfine said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Trumpybear knew there was an open investigation into Good Ol'Joe he would turn him into Hillary the horrible in a heartbeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry... but I don't speak bubble head lib-slang... I have no idea who Trumpybear is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you have one...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you have your butt buddies shaft swallowed half way down your throat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rumor is your butt buddy has a 7 incher... Oh, OH , SEVEN!
Click to expand...

So you're too STUPID to think up your own material, you have to COPY other people?

Moron, get a life.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

IM2 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the statute titled "Abuse of power."  The fact that a bunch of Dims made up a crime means nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> There doesn't have to be a statute, ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> Have you learned nothing at all??
> 
> _“You don’t even have to be convicted of a crime to lose your job in this constitutional republic, if this body determines that your conduct as a public official is clearly out of bounds in your role.” ~ Lindsey Graham_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  For something to be a crime, there has to be a statute.  Otherwise it's just a whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has committed crimes but you don't have to commit a crime to be fired from your job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but they can only fire you if you did something against company policy, or something dangerous that would make them liable.  Coming in late for a month is not against the law, but the company requires you to be there on time every day with some exceptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Trump has violated company policy.
Click to expand...


Company policy is high crimes and misdemeanors, neither of which Trump violated.


----------



## 007

Flopper said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 1:
> 
> This may come back to bite dems but...is today's hearing pointless?
> 
> The reason I ask is, neither if these two had first hand knowledge, but only heard it from other people.  That is hearsay. Now, during this portion of the events, it may make for a good show, but, hearsay is not admissible as evidence.  What happens if it goes to trial in the senate, and they say that all these testimonies that rely on hearsay are to be disregarded?
> 
> Jim Jordan did make a good point to Taylor's, and that is, if he got his information second hand, how does he know the original source is not wrong, or got some facts wrong.
> 
> And I know some will say "but this is not a criminal court but a political court", doesnt matter, still cant use hearsay as evidence, people make up stuff all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant.  First, you preclude any and all first-hand witnesses from testifying, and then you turn around and complain about the lack of first-hand witnesses.
> 
> Moreover, neither of the two witnesses may have seen Trump firing the shot (metaphor!), but they have seen how it percolated through the U.S. bureaucracy, and / or how the target took the hit.
> 
> Moreover, the hold on security assistance is already firmly established as a fact (Trump), as is Trump's extortion attempt (Trump, memorandum of the July 25 call).
> 
> Moreover, as to Jim Jordan, the Gish Galloping clown: Yeah, what if the original source is wrong?  Did he really try to make a case against original witnesses?
> 
> Moreover, the evidence gathering isn't concluded, and, with Sondland, at least one "first hand" witness in apparently quite close contact with Trump is going to testify.  The entirety of the testimonies and depositions will then be written into Articles of Impeachment insofar as they mutually confirm and support the already ample evidence, even if that process is too lengthy and complex for your attention span.
> 
> Finally, do you guys ever research anything before you bleat?  I mean, just in case you care about looking stupid and ignorant:
> 
> *Exceptions to the Rule Against Hearsay Evidence*
> 
> Hearsay evidence is not admissible in court unless a statue or rule provides otherwise. Therefore, even if a statement is really hearsay, it may still be admissible if an exception applies. *The Federal Rules of Evidence (FRE) contains nearly thirty of these exceptions* to providing hearsay evidence.​
> Oh, and, just for the fun of it, there is this:
> 
> *Hearsay Exceptions if the Declarant is Unavailable to Testify in Court*
> 
> There are exceptions to the rule against the admissibility of hearsay evidence that apply only when the declarant is unavailable. A declarant is considered unavailable in situations such as when:
> 
> *   The court recognizes that by law the declarant is not required to testify;
> *  *The declarant refuses to testify;*
> *   The declarant does not remember;
> *   The declarant is either dead or has a physical or mental illness the prevents testimony; or
> *   The declarant is absent from the trial and has not been located.​
> So, since Mulvaney, Giuliani, Perry, Bolton and cohorts refuse to testify, we have the "refuses to testify" exception right there to make, yes, hearsay evidence admissible in court.
> 
> Hilarious.  You do know that in these judge & jury movies folks are not really lawyers, they just play one on TV, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since impeachment is a political process, not a legal one, hearsay evidence is always admissibly.    To impeach a person and remove them from office, there is no requirement for a violation of a federal statue.  Violation of oath of office, improper use of power, conduct unbecoming a president are valid articles of impeachment.
Click to expand...

What utter BULL SHIT. 

Show us where ANY of that is WRITTEN IN LAW.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Flopper said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 1:
> 
> This may come back to bite dems but...is today's hearing pointless?
> 
> The reason I ask is, neither if these two had first hand knowledge, but only heard it from other people.  That is hearsay. Now, during this portion of the events, it may make for a good show, but, hearsay is not admissible as evidence.  What happens if it goes to trial in the senate, and they say that all these testimonies that rely on hearsay are to be disregarded?
> 
> Jim Jordan did make a good point to Taylor's, and that is, if he got his information second hand, how does he know the original source is not wrong, or got some facts wrong.
> 
> And I know some will say "but this is not a criminal court but a political court", doesnt matter, still cant use hearsay as evidence, people make up stuff all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant.  First, you preclude any and all first-hand witnesses from testifying, and then you turn around and complain about the lack of first-hand witnesses.
> 
> Moreover, neither of the two witnesses may have seen Trump firing the shot (metaphor!), but they have seen how it percolated through the U.S. bureaucracy, and / or how the target took the hit.
> 
> Moreover, the hold on security assistance is already firmly established as a fact (Trump), as is Trump's extortion attempt (Trump, memorandum of the July 25 call).
> 
> Moreover, as to Jim Jordan, the Gish Galloping clown: Yeah, what if the original source is wrong?  Did he really try to make a case against original witnesses?
> 
> Moreover, the evidence gathering isn't concluded, and, with Sondland, at least one "first hand" witness in apparently quite close contact with Trump is going to testify.  The entirety of the testimonies and depositions will then be written into Articles of Impeachment insofar as they mutually confirm and support the already ample evidence, even if that process is too lengthy and complex for your attention span.
> 
> Finally, do you guys ever research anything before you bleat?  I mean, just in case you care about looking stupid and ignorant:
> 
> *Exceptions to the Rule Against Hearsay Evidence*
> 
> Hearsay evidence is not admissible in court unless a statue or rule provides otherwise. Therefore, even if a statement is really hearsay, it may still be admissible if an exception applies. *The Federal Rules of Evidence (FRE) contains nearly thirty of these exceptions* to providing hearsay evidence.​
> Oh, and, just for the fun of it, there is this:
> 
> *Hearsay Exceptions if the Declarant is Unavailable to Testify in Court*
> 
> There are exceptions to the rule against the admissibility of hearsay evidence that apply only when the declarant is unavailable. A declarant is considered unavailable in situations such as when:
> 
> *   The court recognizes that by law the declarant is not required to testify;
> *  *The declarant refuses to testify;*
> *   The declarant does not remember;
> *   The declarant is either dead or has a physical or mental illness the prevents testimony; or
> *   The declarant is absent from the trial and has not been located.​
> So, since Mulvaney, Giuliani, Perry, Bolton and cohorts refuse to testify, we have the "refuses to testify" exception right there to make, yes, hearsay evidence admissible in court.
> 
> Hilarious.  You do know that in these judge & jury movies folks are not really lawyers, they just play one on TV, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since impeachment is a political process, not a legal one, hearsay evidence is always admissibly.    To impeach a person and remove them from office, there is no requirement for a violation of a federal statue.  Violation of oath of office, improper use of power, conduct unbecoming a president are valid articles of impeachment.
Click to expand...

Fishing without a license 
Tearing the label off a pillow, etc


----------



## RealDave

AzogtheDefiler said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your Tucker Carlson fanboy routine, "so, you agree..."  doesn't deserve respect.  It's not an argument, it's an insult to intelligence.  You're welcome to keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> In you case there isn't anything to insult, Gomez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there is.  You're a coward who has been ducking the question of the "deliverable" for days.  I expressed an honest opinion, and you respond with your juvenile "so" bullshit, and some Spanish names.   Stick it, gomer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That wasn't me - LOL.
> 
> You admitted the Biden thing is fishy, the deliverable is the truth of what happened in 2016 and how Biden got that gig is my guess. Again, I am smart. Very smart. But I am not a mind reader. I don't see anything wrong with what DJT did. I bet prior presidents have done similar crap. This was in an open phone call. He was not hiding anything. Per usual, leftists like you make a mountain out of a mole hill. He should have been more direct, maybe".
> 
> DJT: Your country is very corrupt and my intelligence persons tell me that the whole Russia conspiracy started there in 2016. I have a hard time authorizing additional weaponry to a country that is corrupt. I understand you're trying to clean up the corruption. Would you please share with me what happened with Crowdstrike and how Hunter Biden got that board seat with Burisma? Why was the prosecutor fired?
> 
> I see ZERO wrong with this. NOTHING. He is not asking for the President of Ukraine to make shit up, he is asking for details on shit that actually happened.
> 
> I hope you understand this, Lopez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it was you, you transparent coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
Click to expand...

There is nothing between Hunter Biden & China.  There as nothing inappropriate with Joe Biden in Ukraine.

Trump's extortion is obvious.

Your argument is a lie.


----------



## The Original Tree

Flopper said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 1:
> 
> This may come back to bite dems but...is today's hearing pointless?
> 
> The reason I ask is, neither if these two had first hand knowledge, but only heard it from other people.  That is hearsay. Now, during this portion of the events, it may make for a good show, but, hearsay is not admissible as evidence.  What happens if it goes to trial in the senate, and they say that all these testimonies that rely on hearsay are to be disregarded?
> 
> Jim Jordan did make a good point to Taylor's, and that is, if he got his information second hand, how does he know the original source is not wrong, or got some facts wrong.
> 
> And I know some will say "but this is not a criminal court but a political court", doesnt matter, still cant use hearsay as evidence, people make up stuff all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant.  First, you preclude any and all first-hand witnesses from testifying, and then you turn around and complain about the lack of first-hand witnesses.
> 
> Moreover, neither of the two witnesses may have seen Trump firing the shot (metaphor!), but they have seen how it percolated through the U.S. bureaucracy, and / or how the target took the hit.
> 
> Moreover, the hold on security assistance is already firmly established as a fact (Trump), as is Trump's extortion attempt (Trump, memorandum of the July 25 call).
> 
> Moreover, as to Jim Jordan, the Gish Galloping clown: Yeah, what if the original source is wrong?  Did he really try to make a case against original witnesses?
> 
> Moreover, the evidence gathering isn't concluded, and, with Sondland, at least one "first hand" witness in apparently quite close contact with Trump is going to testify.  The entirety of the testimonies and depositions will then be written into Articles of Impeachment insofar as they mutually confirm and support the already ample evidence, even if that process is too lengthy and complex for your attention span.
> 
> Finally, do you guys ever research anything before you bleat?  I mean, just in case you care about looking stupid and ignorant:
> 
> *Exceptions to the Rule Against Hearsay Evidence*
> 
> Hearsay evidence is not admissible in court unless a statue or rule provides otherwise. Therefore, even if a statement is really hearsay, it may still be admissible if an exception applies. *The Federal Rules of Evidence (FRE) contains nearly thirty of these exceptions* to providing hearsay evidence.​
> Oh, and, just for the fun of it, there is this:
> 
> *Hearsay Exceptions if the Declarant is Unavailable to Testify in Court*
> 
> There are exceptions to the rule against the admissibility of hearsay evidence that apply only when the declarant is unavailable. A declarant is considered unavailable in situations such as when:
> 
> *   The court recognizes that by law the declarant is not required to testify;
> *  *The declarant refuses to testify;*
> *   The declarant does not remember;
> *   The declarant is either dead or has a physical or mental illness the prevents testimony; or
> *   The declarant is absent from the trial and has not been located.​
> So, since Mulvaney, Giuliani, Perry, Bolton and cohorts refuse to testify, we have the "refuses to testify" exception right there to make, yes, hearsay evidence admissible in court.
> 
> Hilarious.  You do know that in these judge & jury movies folks are not really lawyers, they just play one on TV, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since impeachment is a political process, not a legal one, hearsay evidence is always admissibly.    To impeach a person and remove them from office, there is no requirement for a violation of a federal statue.  Violation of oath of office, improper use of power, conduct unbecoming a president are valid articles of impeachment.
Click to expand...

*Actually there are general guidelines, and they are Criminal Guide Lines.  "High Crimes" A Felony, and Misdemeanors.

But stupid people say stupid things like "Congress can make impeachment about anything it wants to."

No, it can't.*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

joaquinmiller said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> In you case there isn't anything to insult, Gomez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there is.  You're a coward who has been ducking the question of the "deliverable" for days.  I expressed an honest opinion, and you respond with your juvenile "so" bullshit, and some Spanish names.   Stick it, gomer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That wasn't me - LOL.
> 
> You admitted the Biden thing is fishy, the deliverable is the truth of what happened in 2016 and how Biden got that gig is my guess. Again, I am smart. Very smart. But I am not a mind reader. I don't see anything wrong with what DJT did. I bet prior presidents have done similar crap. This was in an open phone call. He was not hiding anything. Per usual, leftists like you make a mountain out of a mole hill. He should have been more direct, maybe".
> 
> DJT: Your country is very corrupt and my intelligence persons tell me that the whole Russia conspiracy started there in 2016. I have a hard time authorizing additional weaponry to a country that is corrupt. I understand you're trying to clean up the corruption. Would you please share with me what happened with Crowdstrike and how Hunter Biden got that board seat with Burisma? Why was the prosecutor fired?
> 
> I see ZERO wrong with this. NOTHING. He is not asking for the President of Ukraine to make shit up, he is asking for details on shit that actually happened.
> 
> I hope you understand this, Lopez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it was you, you transparent coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Logic is useless to someone who won't acknowledge the "deliverable" wasn't for an investigation.  It was for a public announcement of an investigation.  Details are fucking irrelevant and the last thing Trump wants is a quest for the truth.  Once the smear is out there, there's no need for an investigation.  Trump is leveraging US foreign aid for a smear campaign to use in domestic politics.
> 
> Experience should tell you the con man is conning you.  Maybe you were born every minute.
Click to expand...


He is leveraging aid as he is the Commander in Chief of the military to ensure that Ukraine is not as corrupt as it was in 2016. How is he conning me? It was an open phone call, he released the transcript, the Bidens seem like the con artists to me. Again, I don't see anything that he did as being wrong, you disagree and that is your right, Luis.


----------



## Nostra

Flopper said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 1:
> 
> This may come back to bite dems but...is today's hearing pointless?
> 
> The reason I ask is, neither if these two had first hand knowledge, but only heard it from other people.  That is hearsay. Now, during this portion of the events, it may make for a good show, but, hearsay is not admissible as evidence.  What happens if it goes to trial in the senate, and they say that all these testimonies that rely on hearsay are to be disregarded?
> 
> Jim Jordan did make a good point to Taylor's, and that is, if he got his information second hand, how does he know the original source is not wrong, or got some facts wrong.
> 
> And I know some will say "but this is not a criminal court but a political court", doesnt matter, still cant use hearsay as evidence, people make up stuff all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant.  First, you preclude any and all first-hand witnesses from testifying, and then you turn around and complain about the lack of first-hand witnesses.
> 
> Moreover, neither of the two witnesses may have seen Trump firing the shot (metaphor!), but they have seen how it percolated through the U.S. bureaucracy, and / or how the target took the hit.
> 
> Moreover, the hold on security assistance is already firmly established as a fact (Trump), as is Trump's extortion attempt (Trump, memorandum of the July 25 call).
> 
> Moreover, as to Jim Jordan, the Gish Galloping clown: Yeah, what if the original source is wrong?  Did he really try to make a case against original witnesses?
> 
> Moreover, the evidence gathering isn't concluded, and, with Sondland, at least one "first hand" witness in apparently quite close contact with Trump is going to testify.  The entirety of the testimonies and depositions will then be written into Articles of Impeachment insofar as they mutually confirm and support the already ample evidence, even if that process is too lengthy and complex for your attention span.
> 
> Finally, do you guys ever research anything before you bleat?  I mean, just in case you care about looking stupid and ignorant:
> 
> *Exceptions to the Rule Against Hearsay Evidence*
> 
> Hearsay evidence is not admissible in court unless a statue or rule provides otherwise. Therefore, even if a statement is really hearsay, it may still be admissible if an exception applies. *The Federal Rules of Evidence (FRE) contains nearly thirty of these exceptions* to providing hearsay evidence.​
> Oh, and, just for the fun of it, there is this:
> 
> *Hearsay Exceptions if the Declarant is Unavailable to Testify in Court*
> 
> There are exceptions to the rule against the admissibility of hearsay evidence that apply only when the declarant is unavailable. A declarant is considered unavailable in situations such as when:
> 
> *   The court recognizes that by law the declarant is not required to testify;
> *  *The declarant refuses to testify;*
> *   The declarant does not remember;
> *   The declarant is either dead or has a physical or mental illness the prevents testimony; or
> *   The declarant is absent from the trial and has not been located.​
> So, since Mulvaney, Giuliani, Perry, Bolton and cohorts refuse to testify, we have the "refuses to testify" exception right there to make, yes, hearsay evidence admissible in court.
> 
> Hilarious.  You do know that in these judge & jury movies folks are not really lawyers, they just play one on TV, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since impeachment is a political process, not a legal one, hearsay evidence is always admissibly.    To impeach a person and remove them from office, there is no requirement for a violation of a federal statue.  Violation of oath of office, improper use of power, conduct unbecoming a president are valid articles of impeachment.
Click to expand...

How does beating Cankles in an election fit into that narrative?


----------



## RealDave

Nostra said:


> Hey Dimwingers, I hate to break this to ya (not really), but yesterday was a complete clusterfuck for the blithering bug-eyed idiot Schifferbrains and the Dimwinger party.
> 
> And those were his STAR WITNESSES.   It's all down hill from here.
> 
> You already lost the American public with that debacle yesterday, and no amount of whining, crying, and spinning on this board is gonna change that.


It is really ugly when two diplomats tell how Trump was extorting the President of the Ukraine.  No spin, just facts.  They said it as plain as day.


----------



## The Original Tree

RealDave said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> In you case there isn't anything to insult, Gomez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there is.  You're a coward who has been ducking the question of the "deliverable" for days.  I expressed an honest opinion, and you respond with your juvenile "so" bullshit, and some Spanish names.   Stick it, gomer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That wasn't me - LOL.
> 
> You admitted the Biden thing is fishy, the deliverable is the truth of what happened in 2016 and how Biden got that gig is my guess. Again, I am smart. Very smart. But I am not a mind reader. I don't see anything wrong with what DJT did. I bet prior presidents have done similar crap. This was in an open phone call. He was not hiding anything. Per usual, leftists like you make a mountain out of a mole hill. He should have been more direct, maybe".
> 
> DJT: Your country is very corrupt and my intelligence persons tell me that the whole Russia conspiracy started there in 2016. I have a hard time authorizing additional weaponry to a country that is corrupt. I understand you're trying to clean up the corruption. Would you please share with me what happened with Crowdstrike and how Hunter Biden got that board seat with Burisma? Why was the prosecutor fired?
> 
> I see ZERO wrong with this. NOTHING. He is not asking for the President of Ukraine to make shit up, he is asking for details on shit that actually happened.
> 
> I hope you understand this, Lopez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it was you, you transparent coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing between Hunter Biden & China.  There as nothing inappropriate with Joe Biden in Ukraine.
> 
> Trump's extortion is obvious.
> 
> Your argument is a lie.
Click to expand...

*The Fake Whistle Blower, Eric Ciaramella disagrees*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

RealDave said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> In you case there isn't anything to insult, Gomez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there is.  You're a coward who has been ducking the question of the "deliverable" for days.  I expressed an honest opinion, and you respond with your juvenile "so" bullshit, and some Spanish names.   Stick it, gomer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That wasn't me - LOL.
> 
> You admitted the Biden thing is fishy, the deliverable is the truth of what happened in 2016 and how Biden got that gig is my guess. Again, I am smart. Very smart. But I am not a mind reader. I don't see anything wrong with what DJT did. I bet prior presidents have done similar crap. This was in an open phone call. He was not hiding anything. Per usual, leftists like you make a mountain out of a mole hill. He should have been more direct, maybe".
> 
> DJT: Your country is very corrupt and my intelligence persons tell me that the whole Russia conspiracy started there in 2016. I have a hard time authorizing additional weaponry to a country that is corrupt. I understand you're trying to clean up the corruption. Would you please share with me what happened with Crowdstrike and how Hunter Biden got that board seat with Burisma? Why was the prosecutor fired?
> 
> I see ZERO wrong with this. NOTHING. He is not asking for the President of Ukraine to make shit up, he is asking for details on shit that actually happened.
> 
> I hope you understand this, Lopez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it was you, you transparent coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing between Hunter Biden & China.  There as nothing inappropriate with Joe Biden in Ukraine.
> 
> Trump's extortion is obvious.
> 
> Your argument is a lie.
Click to expand...



LMAO. "Nothing inappropriate" --- you have got to be kidding me. Even Hunter Biden stated otherwise. StupidFakeDave, adults are speaking STFU and go and play with your dolls.


----------



## RealDave

AzogtheDefiler said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there is.  You're a coward who has been ducking the question of the "deliverable" for days.  I expressed an honest opinion, and you respond with your juvenile "so" bullshit, and some Spanish names.   Stick it, gomer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't me - LOL.
> 
> You admitted the Biden thing is fishy, the deliverable is the truth of what happened in 2016 and how Biden got that gig is my guess. Again, I am smart. Very smart. But I am not a mind reader. I don't see anything wrong with what DJT did. I bet prior presidents have done similar crap. This was in an open phone call. He was not hiding anything. Per usual, leftists like you make a mountain out of a mole hill. He should have been more direct, maybe".
> 
> DJT: Your country is very corrupt and my intelligence persons tell me that the whole Russia conspiracy started there in 2016. I have a hard time authorizing additional weaponry to a country that is corrupt. I understand you're trying to clean up the corruption. Would you please share with me what happened with Crowdstrike and how Hunter Biden got that board seat with Burisma? Why was the prosecutor fired?
> 
> I see ZERO wrong with this. NOTHING. He is not asking for the President of Ukraine to make shit up, he is asking for details on shit that actually happened.
> 
> I hope you understand this, Lopez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it was you, you transparent coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Logic is useless to someone who won't acknowledge the "deliverable" wasn't for an investigation.  It was for a public announcement of an investigation.  Details are fucking irrelevant and the last thing Trump wants is a quest for the truth.  Once the smear is out there, there's no need for an investigation.  Trump is leveraging US foreign aid for a smear campaign to use in domestic politics.
> 
> Experience should tell you the con man is conning you.  Maybe you were born every minute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is leveraging aid as he is the Commander in Chief of the military to ensure that Ukraine is not as corrupt as it was in 2016. How is he conning me? It was an open phone call, he released the transcript, the Bidens seem like the con artists to me. Again, I don't see anything that he did as being wrong, you disagree and that is your right, Luis.
Click to expand...

 But he only spoke of Biden.  Nice try.


----------



## Cellblock2429

IM2 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure you do.  that's why you're so confused, no one testified yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not. Do you bet on centaur races too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet on sure things. Trump was a sure thing.  And I bet on him and won.  how fking sweet huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So not only do you bet on centaur races, you bet on unicorns. Trump is president by fluke, so you didn't bet on a sure thing. It's apparent why you voted for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ The Electoral College is a fluke? Since when, 1780?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since only 5 presidents out of 55 elections lost the popular vote and ends up president.
Click to expand...

/----/ The popular vote does not and never has decided the president. Neither has winning the most counties, or cities, or anything else. You're just a sore loser.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

RealDave said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dimwingers, I hate to break this to ya (not really), but yesterday was a complete clusterfuck for the blithering bug-eyed idiot Schifferbrains and the Dimwinger party.
> 
> And those were his STAR WITNESSES.   It's all down hill from here.
> 
> You already lost the American public with that debacle yesterday, and no amount of whining, crying, and spinning on this board is gonna change that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is really ugly when two diplomats tell how Trump was extorting the President of the Ukraine.  No spin, just facts.  They said it as plain as day.
Click to expand...


So he "extorted" him in an open phone call by asking to confirm the dirt that was already out there? Idiot.


----------



## Nostra

RealDave said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> In you case there isn't anything to insult, Gomez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there is.  You're a coward who has been ducking the question of the "deliverable" for days.  I expressed an honest opinion, and you respond with your juvenile "so" bullshit, and some Spanish names.   Stick it, gomer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That wasn't me - LOL.
> 
> You admitted the Biden thing is fishy, the deliverable is the truth of what happened in 2016 and how Biden got that gig is my guess. Again, I am smart. Very smart. But I am not a mind reader. I don't see anything wrong with what DJT did. I bet prior presidents have done similar crap. This was in an open phone call. He was not hiding anything. Per usual, leftists like you make a mountain out of a mole hill. He should have been more direct, maybe".
> 
> DJT: Your country is very corrupt and my intelligence persons tell me that the whole Russia conspiracy started there in 2016. I have a hard time authorizing additional weaponry to a country that is corrupt. I understand you're trying to clean up the corruption. Would you please share with me what happened with Crowdstrike and how Hunter Biden got that board seat with Burisma? Why was the prosecutor fired?
> 
> I see ZERO wrong with this. NOTHING. He is not asking for the President of Ukraine to make shit up, he is asking for details on shit that actually happened.
> 
> I hope you understand this, Lopez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it was you, you transparent coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing between Hunter Biden & China.  There as nothing inappropriate with Joe Biden in Ukraine.
> 
> Trump's extortion is obvious.
> 
> Your argument is a lie.
Click to expand...

Your ignorance is astounding.

https://nypost.com/2019/10/10/6-facts-about-hunter-bidens-business-dealings-in-china/


----------



## RealDave

AzogtheDefiler said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there is.  You're a coward who has been ducking the question of the "deliverable" for days.  I expressed an honest opinion, and you respond with your juvenile "so" bullshit, and some Spanish names.   Stick it, gomer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't me - LOL.
> 
> You admitted the Biden thing is fishy, the deliverable is the truth of what happened in 2016 and how Biden got that gig is my guess. Again, I am smart. Very smart. But I am not a mind reader. I don't see anything wrong with what DJT did. I bet prior presidents have done similar crap. This was in an open phone call. He was not hiding anything. Per usual, leftists like you make a mountain out of a mole hill. He should have been more direct, maybe".
> 
> DJT: Your country is very corrupt and my intelligence persons tell me that the whole Russia conspiracy started there in 2016. I have a hard time authorizing additional weaponry to a country that is corrupt. I understand you're trying to clean up the corruption. Would you please share with me what happened with Crowdstrike and how Hunter Biden got that board seat with Burisma? Why was the prosecutor fired?
> 
> I see ZERO wrong with this. NOTHING. He is not asking for the President of Ukraine to make shit up, he is asking for details on shit that actually happened.
> 
> I hope you understand this, Lopez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it was you, you transparent coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing between Hunter Biden & China.  There as nothing inappropriate with Joe Biden in Ukraine.
> 
> Trump's extortion is obvious.
> 
> Your argument is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO. "Nothing inappropriate" --- you have got to be kidding me. Even Hunter Biden stated otherwise. StupidFakeDave, adults are speaking STFU and go and play with your dolls.
Click to expand...

  Hunter said he should not ha ve taken the position.  But there was nothing illegal or corrupt for a US citizen to serve on the board of a foreign corporation.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

IM2 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Hurry up and wait".....been hearing that since Nov 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump has been obstructing to save his ass since 2017.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obstructing what?  you never made a claim of the investigation you're after.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn! You know exactly what Trump has done. And what's so pathetic is you don't mind him breaking the law. Now democrats can let this go on and then when a democrat becomes president, they let him/her do what Trump is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name the law he broke and please provide the statute.  Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. You know what laws he has broken. You are able to name every law on the books for Obama , Clinton, Comey, Clapper, Brennan Biden, etc., but you watch Trump tell people to defy subpoenas, he defies subpoenas, refuses to testify, asks a foreign government to investigate his opponent and suddenly you don't know what laws he has broken. Fuck that.
Click to expand...


It's something called Executive Privilege, and using it is not breaking any laws.  Furthermore, just because Slow Joe is a presidential nominee (not Trump's challenger) does not excuse him from being looked into for possible suspicious activity while serving as VP.  Coke head Hunter got a very lucrative job for somebody that's never dealt in the country before in an industry he has no experience in.  That's very suspicious.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

RealDave said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't me - LOL.
> 
> You admitted the Biden thing is fishy, the deliverable is the truth of what happened in 2016 and how Biden got that gig is my guess. Again, I am smart. Very smart. But I am not a mind reader. I don't see anything wrong with what DJT did. I bet prior presidents have done similar crap. This was in an open phone call. He was not hiding anything. Per usual, leftists like you make a mountain out of a mole hill. He should have been more direct, maybe".
> 
> DJT: Your country is very corrupt and my intelligence persons tell me that the whole Russia conspiracy started there in 2016. I have a hard time authorizing additional weaponry to a country that is corrupt. I understand you're trying to clean up the corruption. Would you please share with me what happened with Crowdstrike and how Hunter Biden got that board seat with Burisma? Why was the prosecutor fired?
> 
> I see ZERO wrong with this. NOTHING. He is not asking for the President of Ukraine to make shit up, he is asking for details on shit that actually happened.
> 
> I hope you understand this, Lopez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was you, you transparent coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Logic is useless to someone who won't acknowledge the "deliverable" wasn't for an investigation.  It was for a public announcement of an investigation.  Details are fucking irrelevant and the last thing Trump wants is a quest for the truth.  Once the smear is out there, there's no need for an investigation.  Trump is leveraging US foreign aid for a smear campaign to use in domestic politics.
> 
> Experience should tell you the con man is conning you.  Maybe you were born every minute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is leveraging aid as he is the Commander in Chief of the military to ensure that Ukraine is not as corrupt as it was in 2016. How is he conning me? It was an open phone call, he released the transcript, the Bidens seem like the con artists to me. Again, I don't see anything that he did as being wrong, you disagree and that is your right, Luis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he only spoke of Biden.  Nice try.
Click to expand...


Yes because Biden was the VP in 2016. If Sasha Obama got that gig with Burisma and Obama bragged on TV that he got a prosecutor fired then Trump would have asked about Obama. Duh. Biden opened himself up to this on live TV!!! LMAO.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Nostra said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there is.  You're a coward who has been ducking the question of the "deliverable" for days.  I expressed an honest opinion, and you respond with your juvenile "so" bullshit, and some Spanish names.   Stick it, gomer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't me - LOL.
> 
> You admitted the Biden thing is fishy, the deliverable is the truth of what happened in 2016 and how Biden got that gig is my guess. Again, I am smart. Very smart. But I am not a mind reader. I don't see anything wrong with what DJT did. I bet prior presidents have done similar crap. This was in an open phone call. He was not hiding anything. Per usual, leftists like you make a mountain out of a mole hill. He should have been more direct, maybe".
> 
> DJT: Your country is very corrupt and my intelligence persons tell me that the whole Russia conspiracy started there in 2016. I have a hard time authorizing additional weaponry to a country that is corrupt. I understand you're trying to clean up the corruption. Would you please share with me what happened with Crowdstrike and how Hunter Biden got that board seat with Burisma? Why was the prosecutor fired?
> 
> I see ZERO wrong with this. NOTHING. He is not asking for the President of Ukraine to make shit up, he is asking for details on shit that actually happened.
> 
> I hope you understand this, Lopez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it was you, you transparent coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing between Hunter Biden & China.  There as nothing inappropriate with Joe Biden in Ukraine.
> 
> Trump's extortion is obvious.
> 
> Your argument is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ignorance is astounding.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/10/10/6-facts-about-hunter-bidens-business-dealings-in-china/
Click to expand...


His incredulity is fascinating. StupidFakeDave is a dolt.


----------



## JoeMoma

CrusaderFrank said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 1:
> 
> This may come back to bite dems but...is today's hearing pointless?
> 
> The reason I ask is, neither if these two had first hand knowledge, but only heard it from other people.  That is hearsay. Now, during this portion of the events, it may make for a good show, but, hearsay is not admissible as evidence.  What happens if it goes to trial in the senate, and they say that all these testimonies that rely on hearsay are to be disregarded?
> 
> Jim Jordan did make a good point to Taylor's, and that is, if he got his information second hand, how does he know the original source is not wrong, or got some facts wrong.
> 
> And I know some will say "but this is not a criminal court but a political court", doesnt matter, still cant use hearsay as evidence, people make up stuff all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant.  First, you preclude any and all first-hand witnesses from testifying, and then you turn around and complain about the lack of first-hand witnesses.
> 
> Moreover, neither of the two witnesses may have seen Trump firing the shot (metaphor!), but they have seen how it percolated through the U.S. bureaucracy, and / or how the target took the hit.
> 
> Moreover, the hold on security assistance is already firmly established as a fact (Trump), as is Trump's extortion attempt (Trump, memorandum of the July 25 call).
> 
> Moreover, as to Jim Jordan, the Gish Galloping clown: Yeah, what if the original source is wrong?  Did he really try to make a case against original witnesses?
> 
> Moreover, the evidence gathering isn't concluded, and, with Sondland, at least one "first hand" witness in apparently quite close contact with Trump is going to testify.  The entirety of the testimonies and depositions will then be written into Articles of Impeachment insofar as they mutually confirm and support the already ample evidence, even if that process is too lengthy and complex for your attention span.
> 
> Finally, do you guys ever research anything before you bleat?  I mean, just in case you care about looking stupid and ignorant:
> 
> *Exceptions to the Rule Against Hearsay Evidence*
> 
> Hearsay evidence is not admissible in court unless a statue or rule provides otherwise. Therefore, even if a statement is really hearsay, it may still be admissible if an exception applies. *The Federal Rules of Evidence (FRE) contains nearly thirty of these exceptions* to providing hearsay evidence.​
> Oh, and, just for the fun of it, there is this:
> 
> *Hearsay Exceptions if the Declarant is Unavailable to Testify in Court*
> 
> There are exceptions to the rule against the admissibility of hearsay evidence that apply only when the declarant is unavailable. A declarant is considered unavailable in situations such as when:
> 
> *   The court recognizes that by law the declarant is not required to testify;
> *  *The declarant refuses to testify;*
> *   The declarant does not remember;
> *   The declarant is either dead or has a physical or mental illness the prevents testimony; or
> *   The declarant is absent from the trial and has not been located.​
> So, since Mulvaney, Giuliani, Perry, Bolton and cohorts refuse to testify, we have the "refuses to testify" exception right there to make, yes, hearsay evidence admissible in court.
> 
> Hilarious.  You do know that in these judge & jury movies folks are not really lawyers, they just play one on TV, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since impeachment is a political process, not a legal one, hearsay evidence is always admissibly.    To impeach a person and remove them from office, there is no requirement for a violation of a federal statue.  Violation of oath of office, improper use of power, conduct unbecoming a president are valid articles of impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fishing without a license
> Tearing the label off a pillow, etc
Click to expand...

If the house can muster the votes, they can impeach the president for any reason.  Likewise, if the senate has the votes after the house impeaches the president, they can convict/remove him from office for any reason.  However, the constitutional standard is high crimes and misdemeanors, and it is very unlikely that there will be a 2/3 vote in the senate to remove the president without a bipartisan vote.  For a bipartisan vote to remove the president, there needs to be a valid high crime or misdemeanor or the people will revolt at the ballot box.  That being said, the house may impeach Trump on a partisan basis simply because the dems hate his guts and consider him evil..


----------



## Nostra

RealDave said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dimwingers, I hate to break this to ya (not really), but yesterday was a complete clusterfuck for the blithering bug-eyed idiot Schifferbrains and the Dimwinger party.
> 
> And those were his STAR WITNESSES.   It's all down hill from here.
> 
> You already lost the American public with that debacle yesterday, and no amount of whining, crying, and spinning on this board is gonna change that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is really ugly when two diplomats tell how Trump was extorting the President of the Ukraine.  No spin, just facts.  They said it as plain as day.
Click to expand...

They told about their feelings and about what they heard others say.  The President of the Ukraine says it didn't happen.

Who you gonna believe..............two clowns who never met Trump and were not on the phone, or the President of Ukraine, who was involved directly in the whole thing?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

RealDave said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't me - LOL.
> 
> You admitted the Biden thing is fishy, the deliverable is the truth of what happened in 2016 and how Biden got that gig is my guess. Again, I am smart. Very smart. But I am not a mind reader. I don't see anything wrong with what DJT did. I bet prior presidents have done similar crap. This was in an open phone call. He was not hiding anything. Per usual, leftists like you make a mountain out of a mole hill. He should have been more direct, maybe".
> 
> DJT: Your country is very corrupt and my intelligence persons tell me that the whole Russia conspiracy started there in 2016. I have a hard time authorizing additional weaponry to a country that is corrupt. I understand you're trying to clean up the corruption. Would you please share with me what happened with Crowdstrike and how Hunter Biden got that board seat with Burisma? Why was the prosecutor fired?
> 
> I see ZERO wrong with this. NOTHING. He is not asking for the President of Ukraine to make shit up, he is asking for details on shit that actually happened.
> 
> I hope you understand this, Lopez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was you, you transparent coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing between Hunter Biden & China.  There as nothing inappropriate with Joe Biden in Ukraine.
> 
> Trump's extortion is obvious.
> 
> Your argument is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO. "Nothing inappropriate" --- you have got to be kidding me. Even Hunter Biden stated otherwise. StupidFakeDave, adults are speaking STFU and go and play with your dolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter said he should not ha ve taken the position.  But there was nothing illegal or corrupt for a US citizen to serve on the board of a foreign corporation.
Click to expand...


He did not speak Ukrainian or Russian. He never moved to the Ukraine. He had zero experience with oil. He was getting paid more than any other board member. Why do you think he received the job? 

You also saw nothing wrong with HRC staffers smashing blackberries and ipads.


----------



## The Original Tree

JoeMoma said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 1:
> 
> This may come back to bite dems but...is today's hearing pointless?
> 
> The reason I ask is, neither if these two had first hand knowledge, but only heard it from other people.  That is hearsay. Now, during this portion of the events, it may make for a good show, but, hearsay is not admissible as evidence.  What happens if it goes to trial in the senate, and they say that all these testimonies that rely on hearsay are to be disregarded?
> 
> Jim Jordan did make a good point to Taylor's, and that is, if he got his information second hand, how does he know the original source is not wrong, or got some facts wrong.
> 
> And I know some will say "but this is not a criminal court but a political court", doesnt matter, still cant use hearsay as evidence, people make up stuff all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant.  First, you preclude any and all first-hand witnesses from testifying, and then you turn around and complain about the lack of first-hand witnesses.
> 
> Moreover, neither of the two witnesses may have seen Trump firing the shot (metaphor!), but they have seen how it percolated through the U.S. bureaucracy, and / or how the target took the hit.
> 
> Moreover, the hold on security assistance is already firmly established as a fact (Trump), as is Trump's extortion attempt (Trump, memorandum of the July 25 call).
> 
> Moreover, as to Jim Jordan, the Gish Galloping clown: Yeah, what if the original source is wrong?  Did he really try to make a case against original witnesses?
> 
> Moreover, the evidence gathering isn't concluded, and, with Sondland, at least one "first hand" witness in apparently quite close contact with Trump is going to testify.  The entirety of the testimonies and depositions will then be written into Articles of Impeachment insofar as they mutually confirm and support the already ample evidence, even if that process is too lengthy and complex for your attention span.
> 
> Finally, do you guys ever research anything before you bleat?  I mean, just in case you care about looking stupid and ignorant:
> 
> *Exceptions to the Rule Against Hearsay Evidence*
> 
> Hearsay evidence is not admissible in court unless a statue or rule provides otherwise. Therefore, even if a statement is really hearsay, it may still be admissible if an exception applies. *The Federal Rules of Evidence (FRE) contains nearly thirty of these exceptions* to providing hearsay evidence.​
> Oh, and, just for the fun of it, there is this:
> 
> *Hearsay Exceptions if the Declarant is Unavailable to Testify in Court*
> 
> There are exceptions to the rule against the admissibility of hearsay evidence that apply only when the declarant is unavailable. A declarant is considered unavailable in situations such as when:
> 
> *   The court recognizes that by law the declarant is not required to testify;
> *  *The declarant refuses to testify;*
> *   The declarant does not remember;
> *   The declarant is either dead or has a physical or mental illness the prevents testimony; or
> *   The declarant is absent from the trial and has not been located.​
> So, since Mulvaney, Giuliani, Perry, Bolton and cohorts refuse to testify, we have the "refuses to testify" exception right there to make, yes, hearsay evidence admissible in court.
> 
> Hilarious.  You do know that in these judge & jury movies folks are not really lawyers, they just play one on TV, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since impeachment is a political process, not a legal one, hearsay evidence is always admissibly.    To impeach a person and remove them from office, there is no requirement for a violation of a federal statue.  Violation of oath of office, improper use of power, conduct unbecoming a president are valid articles of impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fishing without a license
> Tearing the label off a pillow, etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the house can muster the votes, they can impeach the president for any reason.  Likewise, if the senate has the votes after the house impeaches the president, they can convict/remove him from office for any reason.  However, the constitutional standard is high crimes and misdemeanors, and it is very unlikely that there will be a 2/3 vote in the senate to remove the president without a bipartisan vote.  For a bipartisan vote to remove the president, there needs to be a valid high crime or misdemeanor or the people will revolt at the ballot box.  That being said, the house may impeach Trump on a partisan basis simply because the dems hate his guts and consider him evil..
Click to expand...

*Impeachment Occurs in The Senate.  The Only thing The House can do is recommend and request an Impeachment of a President.  If the Request is unwarranted The Senate can table it and do not even have to consider it.*


----------



## okfine

007 said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Trumpybear knew there was an open investigation into Good Ol'Joe he would turn him into Hillary the horrible in a heartbeat.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry... but I don't speak bubble head lib-slang... I have no idea who Trumpybear is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you have one...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you have your butt buddies shaft swallowed half way down your throat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rumor is your butt buddy has a 7 incher... Oh, OH , SEVEN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're too STUPID to think up your own material, you have to COPY other people?
> 
> Moron, get a life.
Click to expand...

Hey there squirmy, who did I copy? HAH!


----------



## RealDave

Nostra said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there is.  You're a coward who has been ducking the question of the "deliverable" for days.  I expressed an honest opinion, and you respond with your juvenile "so" bullshit, and some Spanish names.   Stick it, gomer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't me - LOL.
> 
> You admitted the Biden thing is fishy, the deliverable is the truth of what happened in 2016 and how Biden got that gig is my guess. Again, I am smart. Very smart. But I am not a mind reader. I don't see anything wrong with what DJT did. I bet prior presidents have done similar crap. This was in an open phone call. He was not hiding anything. Per usual, leftists like you make a mountain out of a mole hill. He should have been more direct, maybe".
> 
> DJT: Your country is very corrupt and my intelligence persons tell me that the whole Russia conspiracy started there in 2016. I have a hard time authorizing additional weaponry to a country that is corrupt. I understand you're trying to clean up the corruption. Would you please share with me what happened with Crowdstrike and how Hunter Biden got that board seat with Burisma? Why was the prosecutor fired?
> 
> I see ZERO wrong with this. NOTHING. He is not asking for the President of Ukraine to make shit up, he is asking for details on shit that actually happened.
> 
> I hope you understand this, Lopez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it was you, you transparent coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing between Hunter Biden & China.  There as nothing inappropriate with Joe Biden in Ukraine.
> 
> Trump's extortion is obvious.
> 
> Your argument is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ignorance is astounding.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/10/10/6-facts-about-hunter-bidens-business-dealings-in-china/
Click to expand...

  Lots of people meet Trump.  So they are all corrupt?  

There was nothing corrupt in China & Hunter Biden.  He & his partners were involved in an investment company.  So what.

Trump is involved in business in lots of countries he visits.   If you want corruption in China, look no further than Ivanka Trump.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dimwingers, I hate to break this to ya (not really), but yesterday was a complete clusterfuck for the blithering bug-eyed idiot Schifferbrains and the Dimwinger party.
> 
> And those were his STAR WITNESSES.   It's all down hill from here.
> 
> You already lost the American public with that debacle yesterday, and no amount of whining, crying, and spinning on this board is gonna change that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is really ugly when two diplomats tell how Trump was extorting the President of the Ukraine.  No spin, just facts.  They said it as plain as day.
Click to expand...


I must have missed that part.  Please provide the video where either of them said they had first hand knowledge of this extortion.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

RealDave said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't me - LOL.
> 
> You admitted the Biden thing is fishy, the deliverable is the truth of what happened in 2016 and how Biden got that gig is my guess. Again, I am smart. Very smart. But I am not a mind reader. I don't see anything wrong with what DJT did. I bet prior presidents have done similar crap. This was in an open phone call. He was not hiding anything. Per usual, leftists like you make a mountain out of a mole hill. He should have been more direct, maybe".
> 
> DJT: Your country is very corrupt and my intelligence persons tell me that the whole Russia conspiracy started there in 2016. I have a hard time authorizing additional weaponry to a country that is corrupt. I understand you're trying to clean up the corruption. Would you please share with me what happened with Crowdstrike and how Hunter Biden got that board seat with Burisma? Why was the prosecutor fired?
> 
> I see ZERO wrong with this. NOTHING. He is not asking for the President of Ukraine to make shit up, he is asking for details on shit that actually happened.
> 
> I hope you understand this, Lopez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was you, you transparent coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing between Hunter Biden & China.  There as nothing inappropriate with Joe Biden in Ukraine.
> 
> Trump's extortion is obvious.
> 
> Your argument is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ignorance is astounding.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/10/10/6-facts-about-hunter-bidens-business-dealings-in-china/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of people meet Trump.  So they are all corrupt?
> 
> There was nothing corrupt in China & Hunter Biden.  He & his partners were involved in an investment company.  So what.
> 
> Trump is involved in business in lots of countries he visits.   If you want corruption in China, look no further than Ivanka Trump.
Click to expand...


Trump has always been a businessman. Biden was in politics for 40+ years. LOL. Nepotism 101. Are you really trying to defend this? Idiot.


----------



## joaquinmiller

AzogtheDefiler said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there is.  You're a coward who has been ducking the question of the "deliverable" for days.  I expressed an honest opinion, and you respond with your juvenile "so" bullshit, and some Spanish names.   Stick it, gomer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't me - LOL.
> 
> You admitted the Biden thing is fishy, the deliverable is the truth of what happened in 2016 and how Biden got that gig is my guess. Again, I am smart. Very smart. But I am not a mind reader. I don't see anything wrong with what DJT did. I bet prior presidents have done similar crap. This was in an open phone call. He was not hiding anything. Per usual, leftists like you make a mountain out of a mole hill. He should have been more direct, maybe".
> 
> DJT: Your country is very corrupt and my intelligence persons tell me that the whole Russia conspiracy started there in 2016. I have a hard time authorizing additional weaponry to a country that is corrupt. I understand you're trying to clean up the corruption. Would you please share with me what happened with Crowdstrike and how Hunter Biden got that board seat with Burisma? Why was the prosecutor fired?
> 
> I see ZERO wrong with this. NOTHING. He is not asking for the President of Ukraine to make shit up, he is asking for details on shit that actually happened.
> 
> I hope you understand this, Lopez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it was you, you transparent coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Logic is useless to someone who won't acknowledge the "deliverable" wasn't for an investigation.  It was for a public announcement of an investigation.  Details are fucking irrelevant and the last thing Trump wants is a quest for the truth.  Once the smear is out there, there's no need for an investigation.  Trump is leveraging US foreign aid for a smear campaign to use in domestic politics.
> 
> Experience should tell you the con man is conning you.  Maybe you were born every minute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is leveraging aid as he is the Commander in Chief of the military to ensure that Ukraine is not as corrupt as it was in 2016. How is he conning me? It was an open phone call, he released the transcript, the Bidens seem like the con artists to me. Again, I don't see anything that he did as being wrong, you disagree and that is your right, Luis.
Click to expand...


Keep spinning until you explain why the "deliverable" was a public statement from Zelensky.  Man up.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

joaquinmiller said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't me - LOL.
> 
> You admitted the Biden thing is fishy, the deliverable is the truth of what happened in 2016 and how Biden got that gig is my guess. Again, I am smart. Very smart. But I am not a mind reader. I don't see anything wrong with what DJT did. I bet prior presidents have done similar crap. This was in an open phone call. He was not hiding anything. Per usual, leftists like you make a mountain out of a mole hill. He should have been more direct, maybe".
> 
> DJT: Your country is very corrupt and my intelligence persons tell me that the whole Russia conspiracy started there in 2016. I have a hard time authorizing additional weaponry to a country that is corrupt. I understand you're trying to clean up the corruption. Would you please share with me what happened with Crowdstrike and how Hunter Biden got that board seat with Burisma? Why was the prosecutor fired?
> 
> I see ZERO wrong with this. NOTHING. He is not asking for the President of Ukraine to make shit up, he is asking for details on shit that actually happened.
> 
> I hope you understand this, Lopez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was you, you transparent coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Logic is useless to someone who won't acknowledge the "deliverable" wasn't for an investigation.  It was for a public announcement of an investigation.  Details are fucking irrelevant and the last thing Trump wants is a quest for the truth.  Once the smear is out there, there's no need for an investigation.  Trump is leveraging US foreign aid for a smear campaign to use in domestic politics.
> 
> Experience should tell you the con man is conning you.  Maybe you were born every minute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is leveraging aid as he is the Commander in Chief of the military to ensure that Ukraine is not as corrupt as it was in 2016. How is he conning me? It was an open phone call, he released the transcript, the Bidens seem like the con artists to me. Again, I don't see anything that he did as being wrong, you disagree and that is your right, Luis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep spinning until you explain why the "deliverable" was a public statement from Zelensky.  Man up.
Click to expand...


Yes and as POTUS he has the right to demand this. He wasn't hiding it. He did it in an open forum.


Burisma, a private oil and gas company in Ukraine, announced this week that it has appointed Hunter Biden, the youngest son of US Vice President Joe Biden, to its board of directors.

The company, founded in 2002, is controlled by a former energy official in the government of deposed Ukrainian President Viktor Yanukovych.

The move has raised some eyebrows in the US, given the Obama administration's attempts to manage the ongoing crisis in Ukraine.

*"Joe Biden has been the White House's go-to guy during the Ukraine crisis, touring former Soviet republics and reassuring their concerned leaders," writes the National Journal's Marina Koren. "And now, he's not the only Biden involved in the region."*

*She says that by appointing Hunter Biden head of its legal affairs unit, "Burisma is turning to US talent - and money and name recognition - for protection against Russia".*

The younger Mr Biden isn't the only American with political ties to have recently joined Burisma's board. Devon Archer, a former senior advisor to current Secretary of State John Kerry's 2004 presidential campaign and a college roommate of Mr Kerry's stepson HJ Heinz, signed on in April.

Mr Biden and Mr Archer are also managing partners at Rosemont Seneca Partners, a Washington, DC-based investment company.

Both Mr Biden and Mr Archer have not responded to requests from reporters for comment. In Burisma's press release announcing his hiring, Mr Biden says:

_I believe that my assistance in consulting the company on matters of transparency, corporate governance and responsibility, international expansion and other priorities will contribute to the economy and benefit the people of Ukraine._

All this could be explained simply as a foreign energy company looking to increase its visibility in the US and spur investment, writes the Federalist's Mollie Hemingway. State-controlled companies currently account for 90% of Ukraine's gas production, but this year Burisma became the nation's largest private producer.

Hemingway adds, however, that there may be another, less savoury possibility:

*The most disturbing explanation is that the company is attempting to curry favour with the US government by enlisting the services of the close family friend and campaign bundler of the secretary of state and the son of the vice president. After all, Archer notes on one of his company's web pages that his firm's "relationship network creates opportunities for our portfolio companies which then compound to greater outcomes for all parties".*

She concludes that this seems like a "cliched movie plot": "a shady foreign oil company co-opts the vice president's son in order to capture lucrative foreign investment contracts".

The White House has emphasised that the vice president's son's new job will have no influence on US foreign policy.

"Hunter Biden is a private citizen and a lawyer," Kendra Barkoff, a spokeswoman for the vice president, told the Wall Street Journal. "The vice president does not endorse any particular company and has no involvement with this company."


----------



## IM2

Ray From Cleveland said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump has been obstructing to save his ass since 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> obstructing what?  you never made a claim of the investigation you're after.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn! You know exactly what Trump has done. And what's so pathetic is you don't mind him breaking the law. Now democrats can let this go on and then when a democrat becomes president, they let him/her do what Trump is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name the law he broke and please provide the statute.  Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. You know what laws he has broken. You are able to name every law on the books for Obama , Clinton, Comey, Clapper, Brennan Biden, etc., but you watch Trump tell people to defy subpoenas, he defies subpoenas, refuses to testify, asks a foreign government to investigate his opponent and suddenly you don't know what laws he has broken. Fuck that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's something called Executive Privilege, and using it is not breaking any laws.  Furthermore, just because Slow Joe is a presidential nominee (not Trump's challenger) does not excuse him from being looked into for possible suspicious activity while serving as VP.  Coke head Hunter got a very lucrative job for somebody that's never dealt in the country before in an industry he has no experience in.  That's very suspicious.
Click to expand...


Executive privilege does not exist when Trump has run his mouth. Biden can be looked at by US agencies. Not foreign governments. Hunter was qualified to sit on that board and the fact is that his father was asking to fire a prosecutor that was not investigating corruption. Learn to accept the facts. You don't get to keep running your mouth about untrue bullshit like it happened because it's what you choose to believe.


----------



## Nostra

RealDave said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't me - LOL.
> 
> You admitted the Biden thing is fishy, the deliverable is the truth of what happened in 2016 and how Biden got that gig is my guess. Again, I am smart. Very smart. But I am not a mind reader. I don't see anything wrong with what DJT did. I bet prior presidents have done similar crap. This was in an open phone call. He was not hiding anything. Per usual, leftists like you make a mountain out of a mole hill. He should have been more direct, maybe".
> 
> DJT: Your country is very corrupt and my intelligence persons tell me that the whole Russia conspiracy started there in 2016. I have a hard time authorizing additional weaponry to a country that is corrupt. I understand you're trying to clean up the corruption. Would you please share with me what happened with Crowdstrike and how Hunter Biden got that board seat with Burisma? Why was the prosecutor fired?
> 
> I see ZERO wrong with this. NOTHING. He is not asking for the President of Ukraine to make shit up, he is asking for details on shit that actually happened.
> 
> I hope you understand this, Lopez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was you, you transparent coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing between Hunter Biden & China.  There as nothing inappropriate with Joe Biden in Ukraine.
> 
> Trump's extortion is obvious.
> 
> Your argument is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ignorance is astounding.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/10/10/6-facts-about-hunter-bidens-business-dealings-in-china/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of people meet Trump.  So they are all corrupt?
> 
> There was nothing corrupt in China & Hunter Biden.  He & his partners were involved in an investment company.  So what.
> 
> Trump is involved in business in lots of countries he visits.   If you want corruption in China, look no further than Ivanka Trump.
Click to expand...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

IM2 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> obstructing what?  you never made a claim of the investigation you're after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn! You know exactly what Trump has done. And what's so pathetic is you don't mind him breaking the law. Now democrats can let this go on and then when a democrat becomes president, they let him/her do what Trump is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name the law he broke and please provide the statute.  Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. You know what laws he has broken. You are able to name every law on the books for Obama , Clinton, Comey, Clapper, Brennan Biden, etc., but you watch Trump tell people to defy subpoenas, he defies subpoenas, refuses to testify, asks a foreign government to investigate his opponent and suddenly you don't know what laws he has broken. Fuck that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's something called Executive Privilege, and using it is not breaking any laws.  Furthermore, just because Slow Joe is a presidential nominee (not Trump's challenger) does not excuse him from being looked into for possible suspicious activity while serving as VP.  Coke head Hunter got a very lucrative job for somebody that's never dealt in the country before in an industry he has no experience in.  That's very suspicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Executive privilege does not exist when Trump has run his mouth. Biden can be looked at by US agencies. Not foreign governments. Hunter was qualified to sit on that board and the fact is that his father was asking to fire a prosecutor that was not investigating corruption. Learn to accept the facts. You don't get to keep running your mouth about untrue bullshit like it happened because it's what you choose to believe.
Click to expand...


Which US agencies? Do tell. If Ukraine wants weaponry then they need to prove their shenanigans are behind them. Elections have consequences.


----------



## IM2

*

*
By DESMOND BUTLER, MICHAEL BIESECKER and MATTHEW LEE, Associated Press

*AP Source: 2nd US Official Heard Trump Call With Sondland*
_A second U.S. embassy staffer in Kyiv overheard a key cellphone call between President Donald Trump and his ambassador to the European Union discussing the need for Ukrainian officials to pursue “investigations,”_ 

A second U.S. Embassy staffer in Kyiv overheard a cellphone call between President Donald Trump and his ambassador to the European Union discussing a need for Ukrainian officials to pursue “investigations,” The Associated Press has learned.

The July 26 call between Trump and Gordon Sondland was first described during testimony Wednesday by William Taylor, the acting U.S. ambassador to Ukraine. Taylor said one of his staffers overhead the call while Sondland was in a Kyiv restaurant the day after Trump’s July 25 phone call with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskiy that triggered the House impeachment inquiry.

The second diplomatic staffer also at the table was Suriya Jayanti, a foreign service officer based in Kyiv. A person briefed on what Jayanti overheard spoke to AP on condition of anonymity to discuss a sensitive matter currently under investigation.

The accounts of the two embassy staffers could tie Trump closer to alleged efforts to hold up military aid to Ukraine in exchange for investigations into political rival Joe Biden and his son Hunter’s business dealings. In defending Trump on Wednesday, Republicans repeatedly highlighted that Taylor never directly heard the president direct anyone to demand that the Ukrainians open the probe.

https://www.usnews.com/news/politic...nd-us-official-heard-trump-call-with-sondland


----------



## JoeMoma

The Original Tree said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 1:
> 
> This may come back to bite dems but...is today's hearing pointless?
> 
> The reason I ask is, neither if these two had first hand knowledge, but only heard it from other people.  That is hearsay. Now, during this portion of the events, it may make for a good show, but, hearsay is not admissible as evidence.  What happens if it goes to trial in the senate, and they say that all these testimonies that rely on hearsay are to be disregarded?
> 
> Jim Jordan did make a good point to Taylor's, and that is, if he got his information second hand, how does he know the original source is not wrong, or got some facts wrong.
> 
> And I know some will say "but this is not a criminal court but a political court", doesnt matter, still cant use hearsay as evidence, people make up stuff all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant.  First, you preclude any and all first-hand witnesses from testifying, and then you turn around and complain about the lack of first-hand witnesses.
> 
> Moreover, neither of the two witnesses may have seen Trump firing the shot (metaphor!), but they have seen how it percolated through the U.S. bureaucracy, and / or how the target took the hit.
> 
> Moreover, the hold on security assistance is already firmly established as a fact (Trump), as is Trump's extortion attempt (Trump, memorandum of the July 25 call).
> 
> Moreover, as to Jim Jordan, the Gish Galloping clown: Yeah, what if the original source is wrong?  Did he really try to make a case against original witnesses?
> 
> Moreover, the evidence gathering isn't concluded, and, with Sondland, at least one "first hand" witness in apparently quite close contact with Trump is going to testify.  The entirety of the testimonies and depositions will then be written into Articles of Impeachment insofar as they mutually confirm and support the already ample evidence, even if that process is too lengthy and complex for your attention span.
> 
> Finally, do you guys ever research anything before you bleat?  I mean, just in case you care about looking stupid and ignorant:
> 
> *Exceptions to the Rule Against Hearsay Evidence*
> 
> Hearsay evidence is not admissible in court unless a statue or rule provides otherwise. Therefore, even if a statement is really hearsay, it may still be admissible if an exception applies. *The Federal Rules of Evidence (FRE) contains nearly thirty of these exceptions* to providing hearsay evidence.​
> Oh, and, just for the fun of it, there is this:
> 
> *Hearsay Exceptions if the Declarant is Unavailable to Testify in Court*
> 
> There are exceptions to the rule against the admissibility of hearsay evidence that apply only when the declarant is unavailable. A declarant is considered unavailable in situations such as when:
> 
> *   The court recognizes that by law the declarant is not required to testify;
> *  *The declarant refuses to testify;*
> *   The declarant does not remember;
> *   The declarant is either dead or has a physical or mental illness the prevents testimony; or
> *   The declarant is absent from the trial and has not been located.​
> So, since Mulvaney, Giuliani, Perry, Bolton and cohorts refuse to testify, we have the "refuses to testify" exception right there to make, yes, hearsay evidence admissible in court.
> 
> Hilarious.  You do know that in these judge & jury movies folks are not really lawyers, they just play one on TV, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since impeachment is a political process, not a legal one, hearsay evidence is always admissibly.    To impeach a person and remove them from office, there is no requirement for a violation of a federal statue.  Violation of oath of office, improper use of power, conduct unbecoming a president are valid articles of impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fishing without a license
> Tearing the label off a pillow, etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the house can muster the votes, they can impeach the president for any reason.  Likewise, if the senate has the votes after the house impeaches the president, they can convict/remove him from office for any reason.  However, the constitutional standard is high crimes and misdemeanors, and it is very unlikely that there will be a 2/3 vote in the senate to remove the president without a bipartisan vote.  For a bipartisan vote to remove the president, there needs to be a valid high crime or misdemeanor or the people will revolt at the ballot box.  That being said, the house may impeach Trump on a partisan basis simply because the dems hate his guts and consider him evil..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Impeachment Occurs in The Senate.  The Only thing The House can do is recommend and request an Impeachment of a President.  If the Request is unwarranted The Senate can table it and do not even have to consider it.*
Click to expand...

Clinton was impeached by the house and then acquitted by the senate.


----------



## BlindBoo

JoeMoma said:


> For a bipartisan vote to remove the president, there needs to be a valid high crime or misdemeanor or the people will revolt at the ballot box.



Bribery and Treason are the two specific reasons a president can be impeached for.  Likewise if the people see a valid reason to remove the President not acted on because of a partisan vote, they can also revolt at the ballot box.


----------



## The Original Tree

JoeMoma said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant.  First, you preclude any and all first-hand witnesses from testifying, and then you turn around and complain about the lack of first-hand witnesses.
> 
> Moreover, neither of the two witnesses may have seen Trump firing the shot (metaphor!), but they have seen how it percolated through the U.S. bureaucracy, and / or how the target took the hit.
> 
> Moreover, the hold on security assistance is already firmly established as a fact (Trump), as is Trump's extortion attempt (Trump, memorandum of the July 25 call).
> 
> Moreover, as to Jim Jordan, the Gish Galloping clown: Yeah, what if the original source is wrong?  Did he really try to make a case against original witnesses?
> 
> Moreover, the evidence gathering isn't concluded, and, with Sondland, at least one "first hand" witness in apparently quite close contact with Trump is going to testify.  The entirety of the testimonies and depositions will then be written into Articles of Impeachment insofar as they mutually confirm and support the already ample evidence, even if that process is too lengthy and complex for your attention span.
> 
> Finally, do you guys ever research anything before you bleat?  I mean, just in case you care about looking stupid and ignorant:
> 
> *Exceptions to the Rule Against Hearsay Evidence*
> 
> Hearsay evidence is not admissible in court unless a statue or rule provides otherwise. Therefore, even if a statement is really hearsay, it may still be admissible if an exception applies. *The Federal Rules of Evidence (FRE) contains nearly thirty of these exceptions* to providing hearsay evidence.​
> Oh, and, just for the fun of it, there is this:
> 
> *Hearsay Exceptions if the Declarant is Unavailable to Testify in Court*
> 
> There are exceptions to the rule against the admissibility of hearsay evidence that apply only when the declarant is unavailable. A declarant is considered unavailable in situations such as when:
> 
> *   The court recognizes that by law the declarant is not required to testify;
> *  *The declarant refuses to testify;*
> *   The declarant does not remember;
> *   The declarant is either dead or has a physical or mental illness the prevents testimony; or
> *   The declarant is absent from the trial and has not been located.​
> So, since Mulvaney, Giuliani, Perry, Bolton and cohorts refuse to testify, we have the "refuses to testify" exception right there to make, yes, hearsay evidence admissible in court.
> 
> Hilarious.  You do know that in these judge & jury movies folks are not really lawyers, they just play one on TV, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Since impeachment is a political process, not a legal one, hearsay evidence is always admissibly.    To impeach a person and remove them from office, there is no requirement for a violation of a federal statue.  Violation of oath of office, improper use of power, conduct unbecoming a president are valid articles of impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fishing without a license
> Tearing the label off a pillow, etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the house can muster the votes, they can impeach the president for any reason.  Likewise, if the senate has the votes after the house impeaches the president, they can convict/remove him from office for any reason.  However, the constitutional standard is high crimes and misdemeanors, and it is very unlikely that there will be a 2/3 vote in the senate to remove the president without a bipartisan vote.  For a bipartisan vote to remove the president, there needs to be a valid high crime or misdemeanor or the people will revolt at the ballot box.  That being said, the house may impeach Trump on a partisan basis simply because the dems hate his guts and consider him evil..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Impeachment Occurs in The Senate.  The Only thing The House can do is recommend and request an Impeachment of a President.  If the Request is unwarranted The Senate can table it and do not even have to consider it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clinton was impeached by the house and then acquitted by the senate.
> View attachment 289838
Click to expand...

*That's actually wrong.  The House Writes Articles of Impeachment, and that is all they can do.  They vote on The Articles of Impeachment to decide whether they are to be approved by a majority and then sent to The Senate.  They then send them to The Senate.  

The Senate Impeaches.*


----------



## BlindBoo

The Original Tree said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 1:
> 
> This may come back to bite dems but...is today's hearing pointless?
> 
> The reason I ask is, neither if these two had first hand knowledge, but only heard it from other people.  That is hearsay. Now, during this portion of the events, it may make for a good show, but, hearsay is not admissible as evidence.  What happens if it goes to trial in the senate, and they say that all these testimonies that rely on hearsay are to be disregarded?
> 
> Jim Jordan did make a good point to Taylor's, and that is, if he got his information second hand, how does he know the original source is not wrong, or got some facts wrong.
> 
> And I know some will say "but this is not a criminal court but a political court", doesnt matter, still cant use hearsay as evidence, people make up stuff all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant.  First, you preclude any and all first-hand witnesses from testifying, and then you turn around and complain about the lack of first-hand witnesses.
> 
> Moreover, neither of the two witnesses may have seen Trump firing the shot (metaphor!), but they have seen how it percolated through the U.S. bureaucracy, and / or how the target took the hit.
> 
> Moreover, the hold on security assistance is already firmly established as a fact (Trump), as is Trump's extortion attempt (Trump, memorandum of the July 25 call).
> 
> Moreover, as to Jim Jordan, the Gish Galloping clown: Yeah, what if the original source is wrong?  Did he really try to make a case against original witnesses?
> 
> Moreover, the evidence gathering isn't concluded, and, with Sondland, at least one "first hand" witness in apparently quite close contact with Trump is going to testify.  The entirety of the testimonies and depositions will then be written into Articles of Impeachment insofar as they mutually confirm and support the already ample evidence, even if that process is too lengthy and complex for your attention span.
> 
> Finally, do you guys ever research anything before you bleat?  I mean, just in case you care about looking stupid and ignorant:
> 
> *Exceptions to the Rule Against Hearsay Evidence*
> 
> Hearsay evidence is not admissible in court unless a statue or rule provides otherwise. Therefore, even if a statement is really hearsay, it may still be admissible if an exception applies. *The Federal Rules of Evidence (FRE) contains nearly thirty of these exceptions* to providing hearsay evidence.​
> Oh, and, just for the fun of it, there is this:
> 
> *Hearsay Exceptions if the Declarant is Unavailable to Testify in Court*
> 
> There are exceptions to the rule against the admissibility of hearsay evidence that apply only when the declarant is unavailable. A declarant is considered unavailable in situations such as when:
> 
> *   The court recognizes that by law the declarant is not required to testify;
> *  *The declarant refuses to testify;*
> *   The declarant does not remember;
> *   The declarant is either dead or has a physical or mental illness the prevents testimony; or
> *   The declarant is absent from the trial and has not been located.​
> So, since Mulvaney, Giuliani, Perry, Bolton and cohorts refuse to testify, we have the "refuses to testify" exception right there to make, yes, hearsay evidence admissible in court.
> 
> Hilarious.  You do know that in these judge & jury movies folks are not really lawyers, they just play one on TV, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since impeachment is a political process, not a legal one, hearsay evidence is always admissibly.    To impeach a person and remove them from office, there is no requirement for a violation of a federal statue.  Violation of oath of office, improper use of power, conduct unbecoming a president are valid articles of impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fishing without a license
> Tearing the label off a pillow, etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the house can muster the votes, they can impeach the president for any reason.  Likewise, if the senate has the votes after the house impeaches the president, they can convict/remove him from office for any reason.  However, the constitutional standard is high crimes and misdemeanors, and it is very unlikely that there will be a 2/3 vote in the senate to remove the president without a bipartisan vote.  For a bipartisan vote to remove the president, there needs to be a valid high crime or misdemeanor or the people will revolt at the ballot box.  That being said, the house may impeach Trump on a partisan basis simply because the dems hate his guts and consider him evil..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Impeachment Occurs in The Senate.  The Only thing The House can do is recommend and request an Impeachment of a President.  If the Request is unwarranted The Senate can table it and do not even have to consider it.*
Click to expand...


Call your handlers, quick.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Did they have any hearing today or did dems realize how fucked they are


----------



## The Original Tree

BlindBoo said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a bipartisan vote to remove the president, there needs to be a valid high crime or misdemeanor or the people will revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bribery and Treason are the two specific reasons a president can be impeached for.  Likewise if the people see a valid reason to remove the President not acted on because of a partisan vote, they can also revolt at the ballot box.
Click to expand...

*You have to have a victim for High Crimes and Misdemeanors to be cited under US Code, like when The Special Counsel for Clinton recommended 13 crimes he be indicted for unlike Mueller who found none.

Once you can cite which High Crimes and Misdemeanors occurred under US CODE, you write up Articles of Impeachment and those get voted on and approved by a majority, and then sent To The Senate which either agrees to start The Impeachment, or decides it has No Merit, and simply tosses it in The Trash Can if they want to.

The Victim, The Ukraine, said Nothing Happened. The Mueller Report said, Nothing Happened and there were no Indictable Offenses.

So, all The Left is Left with is Masturbation over a fantasy.*


----------



## BlindBoo

CrusaderFrank said:


> Did they have any hearing today or did dems realize how fucked they are



I think Jimmy Jordan begged for a time out.


----------



## The Original Tree

CrusaderFrank said:


> Did they have any hearing today or did dems realize how fucked they are


*There was supposed to be a hearing today.  LMAO, that ALL WENT QUIET ON THE LEFTIST FRONT.

The Hearings were supposed to be Wednesday, Thursday and Friday.

Instead we have Ad Naseum Coverage over two dead people in California which has the strictest gun control laws in the country.

Leftist don't care about the 1,000s that die in Chicago every year, or The Truth for that matter.*


----------



## CrusaderFrank

BlindBoo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they have any hearing today or did dems realize how fucked they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Jimmy Jordan begged for a time out.
Click to expand...

He was arm weary from beating the non-witnesses, who saw nothing and knew even less


----------



## BlindBoo

The Original Tree said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a bipartisan vote to remove the president, there needs to be a valid high crime or misdemeanor or the people will revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bribery and Treason are the two specific reasons a president can be impeached for.  Likewise if the people see a valid reason to remove the President not acted on because of a partisan vote, they can also revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You have to have a victim for High Crimes and Misdemeanors and to move forward with an impeachment.  The Victim, The Ukraine, said Nothing Happened.*
Click to expand...


No, the corrupt intent exposed now is enough to impeach him, and is already enough to convinced enough independent voters that he has got to go.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

The Original Tree said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they have any hearing today or did dems realize how fucked they are
> 
> 
> 
> *There was supposed to be a hearing today.  LMAO, that ALL WENT QUIET ON THE LEFTIST FRONT.
> 
> The Hearings were supposed to be Wednesday, Thursday and Friday.
> 
> Instead we have Ad Naseum Coverage over two dead people in California which has the strictest gun control laws in the country.
> 
> Leftist don't care about the 1,000s that die in Chicago every year, or The Truth for that matter.*
Click to expand...


Or the Americans that die at the hands of illegals.


----------



## Flopper

Tommy Tainant said:


> Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?


For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.  

I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.


----------



## joaquinmiller

AzogtheDefiler said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was you, you transparent coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Logic is useless to someone who won't acknowledge the "deliverable" wasn't for an investigation.  It was for a public announcement of an investigation.  Details are fucking irrelevant and the last thing Trump wants is a quest for the truth.  Once the smear is out there, there's no need for an investigation.  Trump is leveraging US foreign aid for a smear campaign to use in domestic politics.
> 
> Experience should tell you the con man is conning you.  Maybe you were born every minute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is leveraging aid as he is the Commander in Chief of the military to ensure that Ukraine is not as corrupt as it was in 2016. How is he conning me? It was an open phone call, he released the transcript, the Bidens seem like the con artists to me. Again, I don't see anything that he did as being wrong, you disagree and that is your right, Luis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep spinning until you explain why the "deliverable" was a public statement from Zelensky.  Man up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and as POTUS he has the right to demand this. He wasn't hiding it. He did it in an open forum.
> 
> 
> Burisma, a private oil and gas company in Ukraine, announced this week that it has appointed Hunter Biden, the youngest son of US Vice President Joe Biden, to its board of directors.
> 
> The company, founded in 2002, is controlled by a former energy official in the government of deposed Ukrainian President Viktor Yanukovych.
> 
> The move has raised some eyebrows in the US, given the Obama administration's attempts to manage the ongoing crisis in Ukraine.
> 
> *"Joe Biden has been the White House's go-to guy during the Ukraine crisis, touring former Soviet republics and reassuring their concerned leaders," writes the National Journal's Marina Koren. "And now, he's not the only Biden involved in the region."*
> 
> *She says that by appointing Hunter Biden head of its legal affairs unit, "Burisma is turning to US talent - and money and name recognition - for protection against Russia".*
> 
> The younger Mr Biden isn't the only American with political ties to have recently joined Burisma's board. Devon Archer, a former senior advisor to current Secretary of State John Kerry's 2004 presidential campaign and a college roommate of Mr Kerry's stepson HJ Heinz, signed on in April.
> 
> Mr Biden and Mr Archer are also managing partners at Rosemont Seneca Partners, a Washington, DC-based investment company.
> 
> Both Mr Biden and Mr Archer have not responded to requests from reporters for comment. In Burisma's press release announcing his hiring, Mr Biden says:
> 
> _I believe that my assistance in consulting the company on matters of transparency, corporate governance and responsibility, international expansion and other priorities will contribute to the economy and benefit the people of Ukraine._
> 
> All this could be explained simply as a foreign energy company looking to increase its visibility in the US and spur investment, writes the Federalist's Mollie Hemingway. State-controlled companies currently account for 90% of Ukraine's gas production, but this year Burisma became the nation's largest private producer.
> 
> Hemingway adds, however, that there may be another, less savoury possibility:
> 
> *The most disturbing explanation is that the company is attempting to curry favour with the US government by enlisting the services of the close family friend and campaign bundler of the secretary of state and the son of the vice president. After all, Archer notes on one of his company's web pages that his firm's "relationship network creates opportunities for our portfolio companies which then compound to greater outcomes for all parties".*
> 
> She concludes that this seems like a "cliched movie plot": "a shady foreign oil company co-opts the vice president's son in order to capture lucrative foreign investment contracts".
> 
> The White House has emphasised that the vice president's son's new job will have no influence on US foreign policy.
> 
> "Hunter Biden is a private citizen and a lawyer," Kendra Barkoff, a spokeswoman for the vice president, told the Wall Street Journal. "The vice president does not endorse any particular company and has no involvement with this company."
Click to expand...


Bullshit.  Trump made every effort to hide his request of Ukraine, including, to this day, denying there was a quid pro quo. He used a backchannel of his personal attorney and two currently-indicted associates, who engaged in a smear campaign to remove an Ambassador.  The WH hid the call records, in which Trump never mentioned the word corruption, tho he mentioned Biden and Giuliani.   A whistleblower report was suppressed.

But, yeah,  It's just an honest, above-board effort to root out corruption.  The demand for a public statement of a Burisma/Biden investigation is so innocent you can't even conceive of an explanation for it. 


Yeah, he didn't pay hush money either.


----------



## The Original Tree

BlindBoo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they have any hearing today or did dems realize how fucked they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Jimmy Jordan begged for a time out.
Click to expand...

*It's Pretty exhausting Beating The Truth in to A DemTwat and then getting Schitt Face to Perjure himself on Live TV....AGAIN.*


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BlindBoo said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a bipartisan vote to remove the president, there needs to be a valid high crime or misdemeanor or the people will revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bribery and Treason are the two specific reasons a president can be impeached for.  Likewise if the people see a valid reason to remove the President not acted on because of a partisan vote, they can also revolt at the ballot box.
Click to expand...


Yet Trump didn't do either.


----------



## The Original Tree

joaquinmiller said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logic is useless to someone who won't acknowledge the "deliverable" wasn't for an investigation.  It was for a public announcement of an investigation.  Details are fucking irrelevant and the last thing Trump wants is a quest for the truth.  Once the smear is out there, there's no need for an investigation.  Trump is leveraging US foreign aid for a smear campaign to use in domestic politics.
> 
> Experience should tell you the con man is conning you.  Maybe you were born every minute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is leveraging aid as he is the Commander in Chief of the military to ensure that Ukraine is not as corrupt as it was in 2016. How is he conning me? It was an open phone call, he released the transcript, the Bidens seem like the con artists to me. Again, I don't see anything that he did as being wrong, you disagree and that is your right, Luis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep spinning until you explain why the "deliverable" was a public statement from Zelensky.  Man up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and as POTUS he has the right to demand this. He wasn't hiding it. He did it in an open forum.
> 
> 
> Burisma, a private oil and gas company in Ukraine, announced this week that it has appointed Hunter Biden, the youngest son of US Vice President Joe Biden, to its board of directors.
> 
> The company, founded in 2002, is controlled by a former energy official in the government of deposed Ukrainian President Viktor Yanukovych.
> 
> The move has raised some eyebrows in the US, given the Obama administration's attempts to manage the ongoing crisis in Ukraine.
> 
> *"Joe Biden has been the White House's go-to guy during the Ukraine crisis, touring former Soviet republics and reassuring their concerned leaders," writes the National Journal's Marina Koren. "And now, he's not the only Biden involved in the region."*
> 
> *She says that by appointing Hunter Biden head of its legal affairs unit, "Burisma is turning to US talent - and money and name recognition - for protection against Russia".*
> 
> The younger Mr Biden isn't the only American with political ties to have recently joined Burisma's board. Devon Archer, a former senior advisor to current Secretary of State John Kerry's 2004 presidential campaign and a college roommate of Mr Kerry's stepson HJ Heinz, signed on in April.
> 
> Mr Biden and Mr Archer are also managing partners at Rosemont Seneca Partners, a Washington, DC-based investment company.
> 
> Both Mr Biden and Mr Archer have not responded to requests from reporters for comment. In Burisma's press release announcing his hiring, Mr Biden says:
> 
> _I believe that my assistance in consulting the company on matters of transparency, corporate governance and responsibility, international expansion and other priorities will contribute to the economy and benefit the people of Ukraine._
> 
> All this could be explained simply as a foreign energy company looking to increase its visibility in the US and spur investment, writes the Federalist's Mollie Hemingway. State-controlled companies currently account for 90% of Ukraine's gas production, but this year Burisma became the nation's largest private producer.
> 
> Hemingway adds, however, that there may be another, less savoury possibility:
> 
> *The most disturbing explanation is that the company is attempting to curry favour with the US government by enlisting the services of the close family friend and campaign bundler of the secretary of state and the son of the vice president. After all, Archer notes on one of his company's web pages that his firm's "relationship network creates opportunities for our portfolio companies which then compound to greater outcomes for all parties".*
> 
> She concludes that this seems like a "cliched movie plot": "a shady foreign oil company co-opts the vice president's son in order to capture lucrative foreign investment contracts".
> 
> The White House has emphasised that the vice president's son's new job will have no influence on US foreign policy.
> 
> "Hunter Biden is a private citizen and a lawyer," Kendra Barkoff, a spokeswoman for the vice president, told the Wall Street Journal. "The vice president does not endorse any particular company and has no involvement with this company."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Trump made every effort to hide his request of Ukraine, including, to this day, denying there was a quid pro quo. He used a backchannel of his personal attorney and two currently-indicted associates, who engaged in a smear campaign to remove an Ambassador.  The WH hid the call records, in which Trump never mentioned the word corruption, tho he mentioned Biden and Giuliani.   A whistleblower report was suppressed.
> 
> But, yeah,  It's just an honest, above-board effort to root out corruption.  The demand for a public statement of a Burisma/Biden investigation is so innocent you can't even conceive of an explanation for it.
> 
> 
> Yeah, he didn't pay hush money either.
Click to expand...

*So what is your Quid Pro Quo Agreement with Putin's Bal Sac?

Does your Chin Serve as his balls rest?

Or are you more of an Ayatollah's Assaholla licker?

Don't you have some Putin Pudding to server your Dead Daddy Al Baghdadi?

Once again whether it is Russian Collusion, or The Ukraine Hoax, your Lies have been exposed.*


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
Click to expand...


Nobody was fishing for a crime during Nixon or Clinton.  They both knew the jig was up.  What the Democrats are trying to do to Trump is find the crime so they can impeach him, even if it's holding a witness guilty on obstruction simply because they got a date wrong or something like that.


----------



## Lakhota

Putin obviously has a recording of the Trump/Sondland phone call - so now Putin has even more kompromat to blackmail Trump with.  Putin owns Trump.


----------



## The Original Tree

BlindBoo said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a bipartisan vote to remove the president, there needs to be a valid high crime or misdemeanor or the people will revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bribery and Treason are the two specific reasons a president can be impeached for.  Likewise if the people see a valid reason to remove the President not acted on because of a partisan vote, they can also revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You have to have a victim for High Crimes and Misdemeanors and to move forward with an impeachment.  The Victim, The Ukraine, said Nothing Happened.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the corrupt intent exposed now is enough to impeach him, and is already enough to convinced enough independent voters that he has got to go.
Click to expand...

*Hate to tell you this, but you this, but that is not Putin's Hair Gel you have in your hair.

Why do you Foreigners continue to try to convince us that you know WTF you are talking about when we all know your Only Job is to LIE 24-7, 365?

Not only is Trump not going to be impeached, The DemNazi Party has repeatedly outted itself as too dangerous and too reckless to be allowed to have political power.  And America will be saying that loud and clear at The Polls for The Next 10 years.

Trump is going to win in a Landslide, and The GOP will be taking back house seats in 2020, and 2022, and extend it's majority in The Senate....

Thanks to people like YOU!*


----------



## The Original Tree

Lakhota said:


> Putin obviously has a recording of the Trump/Sondland phone call - so now Putin has even more kompromat to blackmail Trump with.  Putin owns Trump.


*And Naked Pictures of Eric Ciaramella according to Adam "Got Naked Trump" Schiff



*


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Tommy Tainant said:


> Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?


So could Schiff and the Bidens


----------



## BlindBoo

The Original Tree said:


> Why do you Foreigners continue to try to convince us that you know



Tell me more about how the House of Representatives doesn't impeach anyone.


----------



## BlindBoo

The Original Tree said:


> Hate to tell you this, but you this, but that is not Putin's Hair Gel you have in your hair.



Terry?  Is that you?  "Come on Punky....."


----------



## task0778

Flopper said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
Click to expand...


To be honest, the Dems aren't acting too concerned about how this mess affects the entire nation either. 

Question:  what the EFF is Trump supposed to do?  The Dems have been after his ass since the day after the 2016 election, with no actual evidence to base any of their investigations and inquiries on.  Has he not released the transcripts of the phone call?  Should he not expect reasonable attempts by the Dems to allow him or his people to question the same witnesses and ask whatever questions they deem appropriate? 

Question:  does Biden get off the hook for whatever he or his son did with respect to Ukraine, because he's running for the Dem nomination?  Should we the public not know about whatever took place while Biden was the VP?  Why isn't that actually part of his job as President, to look into any possible illegal activities in another country to see if our own laws were broken?  Shouldn't he find out?


----------



## Olde Europe

Flopper said:


> Since impeachment is a political process, not a legal one, hearsay evidence is always admissibly.    To impeach a person and remove them from office, there is no requirement for a violation of a federal statue.  Violation of oath of office, improper use of power, conduct unbecoming a president are valid articles of impeachment.



Let's say, as a self-governing body, the House can give themselves the evidentiary rules they damn please, or none at all.  What I did, for the sake of the argument, was to take seriously the rightards' screeching about "inadmissible hearsay", and demonstrate that even while equating the rules of impeachment to the rules of evidence at a criminal trial, they are still losing the argument.  Most of the goofs in the House are lawyers or have legal advisors, and they know that their "hearsay" screeching makes no sense whatsoever.  It is purely an appeal to the ignorati, and it worked like a charm.


----------



## Flopper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody was fishing for a crime during Nixon or Clinton.  They both knew the jig was up.  What the Democrats are trying to do to Trump is find the crime so they can impeach him, even if it's holding a witness guilty on obstruction simply because they got a date wrong or something like that.
> 
> View attachment 289841
Click to expand...

First off, congress does not need any violation of the law to impeach and remove a person from office.  And yes, the impeachment investigation is looking for a crime to charge Trump.  That is what impeachment investigations do.  There are plenty of wrong doings to sight but they don't have any strong evidence of violation federal statues.

Nixon's impeachment contain no reference to any crime but charged a violation of his constitutional oath, to faithfully execute the office of President of the United States and, to the best of his ability, preserve, protect, and defend the Constitution of the United States, and in violation of his constitutional duty to take care that the laws be faithfully executed, has prevented, obstructed, and impeded the administration of justice. At time he resigned the committee was looking at the federal crime of suborning perjury.

Clinton was charged with perjury.


----------



## regent

The Original Tree said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 1:
> 
> This may come back to bite dems but...is today's hearing pointless?
> 
> The reason I ask is, neither if these two had first hand knowledge, but only heard it from other people.  That is hearsay. Now, during this portion of the events, it may make for a good show, but, hearsay is not admissible as evidence.  What happens if it goes to trial in the senate, and they say that all these testimonies that rely on hearsay are to be disregarded?
> 
> Jim Jordan did make a good point to Taylor's, and that is, if he got his information second hand, how does he know the original source is not wrong, or got some facts wrong.
> 
> And I know some will say "but this is not a criminal court but a political court", doesnt matter, still cant use hearsay as evidence, people make up stuff all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant.  First, you preclude any and all first-hand witnesses from testifying, and then you turn around and complain about the lack of first-hand witnesses.
> 
> Moreover, neither of the two witnesses may have seen Trump firing the shot (metaphor!), but they have seen how it percolated through the U.S. bureaucracy, and / or how the target took the hit.
> 
> Moreover, the hold on security assistance is already firmly established as a fact (Trump), as is Trump's extortion attempt (Trump, memorandum of the July 25 call).
> 
> Moreover, as to Jim Jordan, the Gish Galloping clown: Yeah, what if the original source is wrong?  Did he really try to make a case against original witnesses?
> 
> Moreover, the evidence gathering isn't concluded, and, with Sondland, at least one "first hand" witness in apparently quite close contact with Trump is going to testify.  The entirety of the testimonies and depositions will then be written into Articles of Impeachment insofar as they mutually confirm and support the already ample evidence, even if that process is too lengthy and complex for your attention span.
> 
> Finally, do you guys ever research anything before you bleat?  I mean, just in case you care about looking stupid and ignorant:
> 
> *Exceptions to the Rule Against Hearsay Evidence*
> 
> Hearsay evidence is not admissible in court unless a statue or rule provides otherwise. Therefore, even if a statement is really hearsay, it may still be admissible if an exception applies. *The Federal Rules of Evidence (FRE) contains nearly thirty of these exceptions* to providing hearsay evidence.​
> Oh, and, just for the fun of it, there is this:
> 
> *Hearsay Exceptions if the Declarant is Unavailable to Testify in Court*
> 
> There are exceptions to the rule against the admissibility of hearsay evidence that apply only when the declarant is unavailable. A declarant is considered unavailable in situations such as when:
> 
> *   The court recognizes that by law the declarant is not required to testify;
> *  *The declarant refuses to testify;*
> *   The declarant does not remember;
> *   The declarant is either dead or has a physical or mental illness the prevents testimony; or
> *   The declarant is absent from the trial and has not been located.​
> So, since Mulvaney, Giuliani, Perry, Bolton and cohorts refuse to testify, we have the "refuses to testify" exception right there to make, yes, hearsay evidence admissible in court.
> 
> Hilarious.  You do know that in these judge & jury movies folks are not really lawyers, they just play one on TV, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since impeachment is a political process, not a legal one, hearsay evidence is always admissibly.    To impeach a person and remove them from office, there is no requirement for a violation of a federal statue.  Violation of oath of office, improper use of power, conduct unbecoming a president are valid articles of impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fishing without a license
> Tearing the label off a pillow, etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the house can muster the votes, they can impeach the president for any reason.  Likewise, if the senate has the votes after the house impeaches the president, they can convict/remove him from office for any reason.  However, the constitutional standard is high crimes and misdemeanors, and it is very unlikely that there will be a 2/3 vote in the senate to remove the president without a bipartisan vote.  For a bipartisan vote to remove the president, there needs to be a valid high crime or misdemeanor or the people will revolt at the ballot box.  That being said, the house may impeach Trump on a partisan basis simply because the dems hate his guts and consider him evil..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Impeachment Occurs in The Senate.  The Only thing The House can do is recommend and request an Impeachment of a President.  If the Request is unwarranted The Senate can table it and do not even have to consider it.*
Click to expand...


Sounds like the Republicans have the impeachment of Trump under control. Will they be able to stop people from talking about the impeachment subject if Democrats continue to talk about it?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

BOMBSHELL

Sondland re-re-re-revised his recollections of the penumbra of the phone call! "After they reminded me they filmed me fucking 14 year old boys and girls, I suddenly recalled Trump told the Russians, er I mean the Ukrianians, 'either investigate Biden or I'll fucking kill you'"


----------



## CrusaderFrank

regent said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant.  First, you preclude any and all first-hand witnesses from testifying, and then you turn around and complain about the lack of first-hand witnesses.
> 
> Moreover, neither of the two witnesses may have seen Trump firing the shot (metaphor!), but they have seen how it percolated through the U.S. bureaucracy, and / or how the target took the hit.
> 
> Moreover, the hold on security assistance is already firmly established as a fact (Trump), as is Trump's extortion attempt (Trump, memorandum of the July 25 call).
> 
> Moreover, as to Jim Jordan, the Gish Galloping clown: Yeah, what if the original source is wrong?  Did he really try to make a case against original witnesses?
> 
> Moreover, the evidence gathering isn't concluded, and, with Sondland, at least one "first hand" witness in apparently quite close contact with Trump is going to testify.  The entirety of the testimonies and depositions will then be written into Articles of Impeachment insofar as they mutually confirm and support the already ample evidence, even if that process is too lengthy and complex for your attention span.
> 
> Finally, do you guys ever research anything before you bleat?  I mean, just in case you care about looking stupid and ignorant:
> 
> *Exceptions to the Rule Against Hearsay Evidence*
> 
> Hearsay evidence is not admissible in court unless a statue or rule provides otherwise. Therefore, even if a statement is really hearsay, it may still be admissible if an exception applies. *The Federal Rules of Evidence (FRE) contains nearly thirty of these exceptions* to providing hearsay evidence.​
> Oh, and, just for the fun of it, there is this:
> 
> *Hearsay Exceptions if the Declarant is Unavailable to Testify in Court*
> 
> There are exceptions to the rule against the admissibility of hearsay evidence that apply only when the declarant is unavailable. A declarant is considered unavailable in situations such as when:
> 
> *   The court recognizes that by law the declarant is not required to testify;
> *  *The declarant refuses to testify;*
> *   The declarant does not remember;
> *   The declarant is either dead or has a physical or mental illness the prevents testimony; or
> *   The declarant is absent from the trial and has not been located.​
> So, since Mulvaney, Giuliani, Perry, Bolton and cohorts refuse to testify, we have the "refuses to testify" exception right there to make, yes, hearsay evidence admissible in court.
> 
> Hilarious.  You do know that in these judge & jury movies folks are not really lawyers, they just play one on TV, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Since impeachment is a political process, not a legal one, hearsay evidence is always admissibly.    To impeach a person and remove them from office, there is no requirement for a violation of a federal statue.  Violation of oath of office, improper use of power, conduct unbecoming a president are valid articles of impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fishing without a license
> Tearing the label off a pillow, etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the house can muster the votes, they can impeach the president for any reason.  Likewise, if the senate has the votes after the house impeaches the president, they can convict/remove him from office for any reason.  However, the constitutional standard is high crimes and misdemeanors, and it is very unlikely that there will be a 2/3 vote in the senate to remove the president without a bipartisan vote.  For a bipartisan vote to remove the president, there needs to be a valid high crime or misdemeanor or the people will revolt at the ballot box.  That being said, the house may impeach Trump on a partisan basis simply because the dems hate his guts and consider him evil..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Impeachment Occurs in The Senate.  The Only thing The House can do is recommend and request an Impeachment of a President.  If the Request is unwarranted The Senate can table it and do not even have to consider it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like the Republicans have the impeachment of Trump under control. Will they be able to stop people from talking about the impeachment subject if Democrats continue to talk about it?
Click to expand...

Nobody is talking about it, it's a total bust


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

regent said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant.  First, you preclude any and all first-hand witnesses from testifying, and then you turn around and complain about the lack of first-hand witnesses.
> 
> Moreover, neither of the two witnesses may have seen Trump firing the shot (metaphor!), but they have seen how it percolated through the U.S. bureaucracy, and / or how the target took the hit.
> 
> Moreover, the hold on security assistance is already firmly established as a fact (Trump), as is Trump's extortion attempt (Trump, memorandum of the July 25 call).
> 
> Moreover, as to Jim Jordan, the Gish Galloping clown: Yeah, what if the original source is wrong?  Did he really try to make a case against original witnesses?
> 
> Moreover, the evidence gathering isn't concluded, and, with Sondland, at least one "first hand" witness in apparently quite close contact with Trump is going to testify.  The entirety of the testimonies and depositions will then be written into Articles of Impeachment insofar as they mutually confirm and support the already ample evidence, even if that process is too lengthy and complex for your attention span.
> 
> Finally, do you guys ever research anything before you bleat?  I mean, just in case you care about looking stupid and ignorant:
> 
> *Exceptions to the Rule Against Hearsay Evidence*
> 
> Hearsay evidence is not admissible in court unless a statue or rule provides otherwise. Therefore, even if a statement is really hearsay, it may still be admissible if an exception applies. *The Federal Rules of Evidence (FRE) contains nearly thirty of these exceptions* to providing hearsay evidence.​
> Oh, and, just for the fun of it, there is this:
> 
> *Hearsay Exceptions if the Declarant is Unavailable to Testify in Court*
> 
> There are exceptions to the rule against the admissibility of hearsay evidence that apply only when the declarant is unavailable. A declarant is considered unavailable in situations such as when:
> 
> *   The court recognizes that by law the declarant is not required to testify;
> *  *The declarant refuses to testify;*
> *   The declarant does not remember;
> *   The declarant is either dead or has a physical or mental illness the prevents testimony; or
> *   The declarant is absent from the trial and has not been located.​
> So, since Mulvaney, Giuliani, Perry, Bolton and cohorts refuse to testify, we have the "refuses to testify" exception right there to make, yes, hearsay evidence admissible in court.
> 
> Hilarious.  You do know that in these judge & jury movies folks are not really lawyers, they just play one on TV, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Since impeachment is a political process, not a legal one, hearsay evidence is always admissibly.    To impeach a person and remove them from office, there is no requirement for a violation of a federal statue.  Violation of oath of office, improper use of power, conduct unbecoming a president are valid articles of impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fishing without a license
> Tearing the label off a pillow, etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the house can muster the votes, they can impeach the president for any reason.  Likewise, if the senate has the votes after the house impeaches the president, they can convict/remove him from office for any reason.  However, the constitutional standard is high crimes and misdemeanors, and it is very unlikely that there will be a 2/3 vote in the senate to remove the president without a bipartisan vote.  For a bipartisan vote to remove the president, there needs to be a valid high crime or misdemeanor or the people will revolt at the ballot box.  That being said, the house may impeach Trump on a partisan basis simply because the dems hate his guts and consider him evil..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Impeachment Occurs in The Senate.  The Only thing The House can do is recommend and request an Impeachment of a President.  If the Request is unwarranted The Senate can table it and do not even have to consider it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like the Republicans have the impeachment of Trump under control. Will they be able to stop people from talking about the impeachment subject if Democrats continue to talk about it?
Click to expand...


Why should we?  It's a real vote getter.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody was fishing for a crime during Nixon or Clinton.  They both knew the jig was up.  What the Democrats are trying to do to Trump is find the crime so they can impeach him, even if it's holding a witness guilty on obstruction simply because they got a date wrong or something like that.
> 
> View attachment 289841
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First off, congress does not need any violation of the law to impeach and remove a person from office.  And yes, the impeachment investigation is looking for a crime to charge Trump.  That is what impeachment investigations do.  There are plenty of wrong doings to sight but they don't have any strong evidence of violation federal statues.
> 
> Nixon's impeachment contain no reference to any crime but charged a violation of his constitutional oath, to faithfully execute the office of President of the United States and, to the best of his ability, preserve, protect, and defend the Constitution of the United States, and in violation of his constitutional duty to take care that the laws be faithfully executed, has prevented, obstructed, and impeded the administration of justice. At time he resigned the committee was looking at the federal crime of suborning perjury.
> 
> Clinton was charged with perjury.
Click to expand...


So this is the precedent you'd like to see set......that a House looks for reasons to impeach a President of the opposing party? 

Like I've said repeatedly, if the Democrats want to open up that Pandora's Box, then the shoe fits on both feet. 

The Constitution is not a reference guide, it's the law of our land.  Impeachment is used for high crimes and misdemeanors, unless you can show me where it says impeachment is for any reason at any time, or if one party wants to overturn the election of the winners of the other party.


----------



## Olde Europe

Flopper said:


> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.



That is actually the dumbest thing I have seen you type in all my time on here, Flopper.  Why would the House abrogate its own power to impeach in case there is a majority of the other party in the Senate that has lost all moral bearings?  Why would they meekly surrender their own judgment to a body the majority of which has surrendered their judgment and integrity to Trump?  Why the heck would they in effect agree with Trump's self-placement above the law in case the Senate majority agrees with a president above the law?

Really...

The House shall look into the evidence, look for Treason, Bribery, and other High Crimes or Misdemeanors, and once they have written up their Articles of Impeachment, the House will vote on them.  Whatever Articles survive that vote shall be transferred to the Senate.  That is how it ought to be, how the Constitution outlines it, and they are not supposed to look to another authority for guidance, and they ought not deface that Constitutional process by what can only be described as cowardly dereliction of duty.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Lakhota said:


> Putin obviously has a recording of the Trump/Sondland phone call - so now Putin has even more kompromat to blackmail Trump with.  Putin owns Trump.


----------



## OKTexas

Astrostar said:


> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Law Enforcement Assistance and Cooperation Treaty with Ukraine specifies that the designated officials of the two nations are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Minister of Justice, (3.1.d.).  The treaty binds those two offices--and so the usual rules in both nations, regarding those offices:  In the Treaty.  So from the New York Times, about the phone--Barbarous Anti-American sentiment is apparently what the White House has documented.
> 
> "A Justice Department official said that Mr. Barr had no knowledge of the call until the director of national intelligence and the intelligence community’s inspector general sent the department the whistle-blower’s criminal referral late last month, and that Mr. Trump has not spoken with the attorney general “about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son.”
> 
> Political interference is not considered cause, stated in the Treaty provisions.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/106/cdoc/tdoc16/CDOC-106tdoc16.pdf
> 
> Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hatter waving takes on a new appearance.  "Banzai! Surprise!" Attack on the USA apparently is supported--or on Ukraine, or Crimea!)
> 
> 
> 
> The testimony yesterday of witnesses and patriots Ambassadors Taylor and Kent is that they disclosed a lunch time cell phone conversation between Trump and Ambassador Sondland where it is very obvious that Trump is more interested in investigation the Bidens then he is in rendering aid to Ukraine.  This is not only devastating to Trump but also to Sondland, since he failed to disclose this conversation with Trump at his closed door hearing.  Sondland is to testify next week.  IT WILL BE FASCINATING TO SEE THE STEPS TRUMP & CO WILL TAKE TO KEEP HIM FROM TESTIFYING.
> 
> And, most importantly, this will serve as notice to other Trump sycophants that when questioned by the Democrats, if they avoid disclosing everything they know about Trump's crimes, retribution awaits them.
Click to expand...



Really, was this phantom staffer part of the call, or did they just report what they imagined they heard?

.


----------



## OKTexas

playtime said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> sondland will be front & center to testify as a first person witness next week - on wednesday i believe; so there goes your little happy place thought bubble popping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok, all Sondland can testify to is a "thought crime" since no crime was committed, let alone an impeachable crime.
> Ukraine got the money and didn't investigate the Bidens, QED, no crime, period, full stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ray ray ray.... articles of impeachment do not hafta follow traditional criminal law.  doucherwitz is grabbing at straws.
Click to expand...



Yeah see how far it gets in the senate without criminal wrong doing.


.


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump has been obstructing to save his ass since 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> obstructing what?  you never made a claim of the investigation you're after.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn! You know exactly what Trump has done. And what's so pathetic is you don't mind him breaking the law. Now democrats can let this go on and then when a democrat becomes president, they let him/her do what Trump is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name the law he broke and please provide the statute.  Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. You know what laws he has broken. You are able to name every law on the books for Obama , Clinton, Comey, Clapper, Brennan Biden, etc., but you watch Trump tell people to defy subpoenas, he defies subpoenas, refuses to testify, asks a foreign government to investigate his opponent and suddenly you don't know what laws he has broken. Fuck that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's something called Executive Privilege, and using it is not breaking any laws.  Furthermore, just because Slow Joe is a presidential nominee (not Trump's challenger) does not excuse him from being looked into for possible suspicious activity while serving as VP.  Coke head Hunter got a very lucrative job for somebody that's never dealt in the country before in an industry he has no experience in.  That's very suspicious.
Click to expand...


Quit trying to pretend Trump was fighting corruption.  He was only talking about Biden & yes his political adversary that Trump knows is his biggest threat.,

Try being an American instead of a Trumpette.

Quit lying & saying Hunter Biden had no experience.  He had served on boards & was an attorney & advised the Ukrainian company on US law.


----------



## RealDave

AzogtheDefiler said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was you, you transparent coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing between Hunter Biden & China.  There as nothing inappropriate with Joe Biden in Ukraine.
> 
> Trump's extortion is obvious.
> 
> Your argument is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO. "Nothing inappropriate" --- you have got to be kidding me. Even Hunter Biden stated otherwise. StupidFakeDave, adults are speaking STFU and go and play with your dolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter said he should not ha ve taken the position.  But there was nothing illegal or corrupt for a US citizen to serve on the board of a foreign corporation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did not speak Ukrainian or Russian. He never moved to the Ukraine. He had zero experience with oil. He was getting paid more than any other board member. Why do you think he received the job?
> 
> You also saw nothing wrong with HRC staffers smashing blackberries and ipads.
Click to expand...

We actually have devices where you can sit in on meetings without being there.  Really, we do.  He has international business experience.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

OKTexas said:


> Really, was this phantom staffer part of the call, or did they just report what they imagined they heard?


Maybe we should just ask the russians. They were on the call.


----------



## RealDave

OKTexas said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok, all Sondland can testify to is a "thought crime" since no crime was committed, let alone an impeachable crime.
> Ukraine got the money and didn't investigate the Bidens, QED, no crime, period, full stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ray ray ray.... articles of impeachment do not hafta follow traditional criminal law.  doucherwitz is grabbing at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah see how far it gets in the senate without criminal wrong doing.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I am sure there are many Republicans who will vote no.


----------



## OKTexas

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, unless intent can be proven there can be no impeachment. This is a waste of a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Intent seems obvious
> Actions show intent
Click to expand...




Funny, you didn't have that opinion with the bitch.

.


----------



## NotYourBody

JoeMoma said:


> That being said, the house may impeach Trump on a partisan basis simply because the dems hate his guts and consider him evil..



Hate his guts and liver...


----------



## daveman

Politicallyinsane said:


> Trumps finished. Trump should be hung for the treasonous act he committed against our country.


Drama queen.


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody was fishing for a crime during Nixon or Clinton.  They both knew the jig was up.  What the Democrats are trying to do to Trump is find the crime so they can impeach him, even if it's holding a witness guilty on obstruction simply because they got a date wrong or something like that.
> 
> View attachment 289841
Click to expand...

 Trump has done lots of things that are impeachable.

Many examples of obstruction of justice including admitting he fired Comey because of the Russian thing.


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody was fishing for a crime during Nixon or Clinton.  They both knew the jig was up.  What the Democrats are trying to do to Trump is find the crime so they can impeach him, even if it's holding a witness guilty on obstruction simply because they got a date wrong or something like that.
> 
> View attachment 289841
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First off, congress does not need any violation of the law to impeach and remove a person from office.  And yes, the impeachment investigation is looking for a crime to charge Trump.  That is what impeachment investigations do.  There are plenty of wrong doings to sight but they don't have any strong evidence of violation federal statues.
> 
> Nixon's impeachment contain no reference to any crime but charged a violation of his constitutional oath, to faithfully execute the office of President of the United States and, to the best of his ability, preserve, protect, and defend the Constitution of the United States, and in violation of his constitutional duty to take care that the laws be faithfully executed, has prevented, obstructed, and impeded the administration of justice. At time he resigned the committee was looking at the federal crime of suborning perjury.
> 
> Clinton was charged with perjury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So this is the precedent you'd like to see set......that a House looks for reasons to impeach a President of the opposing party?
> 
> Like I've said repeatedly, if the Democrats want to open up that Pandora's Box, then the shoe fits on both feet.
> 
> The Constitution is not a reference guide, it's the law of our land.  Impeachment is used for high crimes and misdemeanors, unless you can show me where it says impeachment is for any reason at any time, or if one party wants to overturn the election of the winners of the other party.
Click to expand...

  The House did not look, Trump flaunted it in their faces.


----------



## OKTexas

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> 
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you call that extortion, then what Biden did was worse, since what he did is what the commies are accusing Trump of doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Biden said was fully approved by Obama and both House and Congress. It was not to get them to spew BS so Clinton could win. Just so we know more facts here.
> *Discussion of mod actions edited*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  When did Obama approve it?  When did both houses of Congress approve it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was a joint effort between the US & other nations.  biden, along with other american officials were our point men &  did not go rogue on this.
> 
> What really happened when Biden forced out Ukraine's top prosecutor
Click to expand...



How about providing a contemporary story instead of revisionist history. Oh, for you commies, that would be something written at the time.

.

.


----------



## airplanemechanic

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody was fishing for a crime during Nixon or Clinton.  They both knew the jig was up.  What the Democrats are trying to do to Trump is find the crime so they can impeach him, even if it's holding a witness guilty on obstruction simply because they got a date wrong or something like that.
> 
> View attachment 289841
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has done lots of things that are impeachable.
> 
> Many examples of obstruction of justice including admitting he fired Comey because of the Russian thing.
Click to expand...


So he can be impeached for doing something the constitution gives him the right to do?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

OKTexas said:


> How about providing a contemporary story instead of revisionist history.


How about you look one up yourself, you lazy piece of shit?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody was fishing for a crime during Nixon or Clinton.  They both knew the jig was up.  What the Democrats are trying to do to Trump is find the crime so they can impeach him, even if it's holding a witness guilty on obstruction simply because they got a date wrong or something like that.
> 
> View attachment 289841
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First off, congress does not need any violation of the law to impeach and remove a person from office.  And yes, the impeachment investigation is looking for a crime to charge Trump.  That is what impeachment investigations do.  There are plenty of wrong doings to sight but they don't have any strong evidence of violation federal statues.
> 
> Nixon's impeachment contain no reference to any crime but charged a violation of his constitutional oath, to faithfully execute the office of President of the United States and, to the best of his ability, preserve, protect, and defend the Constitution of the United States, and in violation of his constitutional duty to take care that the laws be faithfully executed, has prevented, obstructed, and impeded the administration of justice. At time he resigned the committee was looking at the federal crime of suborning perjury.
> 
> Clinton was charged with perjury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So this is the precedent you'd like to see set......that a House looks for reasons to impeach a President of the opposing party?
> 
> Like I've said repeatedly, if the Democrats want to open up that Pandora's Box, then the shoe fits on both feet.
> 
> The Constitution is not a reference guide, it's the law of our land.  Impeachment is used for high crimes and misdemeanors, unless you can show me where it says impeachment is for any reason at any time, or if one party wants to overturn the election of the winners of the other party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The House did not look, Trump flaunted it in their faces.
Click to expand...


Wrong.  They've been talking about impeachment since before Trump stepped foot in the White House.  Don't tell me Trump initiated this.  

For crying out loud, they're trying to impeach Trump over a MF phone call, and making up shit that he never said.


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody was fishing for a crime during Nixon or Clinton.  They both knew the jig was up.  What the Democrats are trying to do to Trump is find the crime so they can impeach him, even if it's holding a witness guilty on obstruction simply because they got a date wrong or something like that.
> 
> View attachment 289841
Click to expand...

 Jesus fucking Christ.  How long was the Starr investigation?   How many subjects did they try?

Trump is flaunting his corruption right out in the open.   He is spitting on the US Constitution .

And you love it.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody was fishing for a crime during Nixon or Clinton.  They both knew the jig was up.  What the Democrats are trying to do to Trump is find the crime so they can impeach him, even if it's holding a witness guilty on obstruction simply because they got a date wrong or something like that.
> 
> View attachment 289841
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has done lots of things that are impeachable.
> 
> Many examples of obstruction of justice including admitting he fired Comey because of the Russian thing.
Click to expand...


The US President can fire the FBI director and any time for any reason.  There is no crime for that.


----------



## Cellblock2429

RealDave said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't me - LOL.
> 
> You admitted the Biden thing is fishy, the deliverable is the truth of what happened in 2016 and how Biden got that gig is my guess. Again, I am smart. Very smart. But I am not a mind reader. I don't see anything wrong with what DJT did. I bet prior presidents have done similar crap. This was in an open phone call. He was not hiding anything. Per usual, leftists like you make a mountain out of a mole hill. He should have been more direct, maybe".
> 
> DJT: Your country is very corrupt and my intelligence persons tell me that the whole Russia conspiracy started there in 2016. I have a hard time authorizing additional weaponry to a country that is corrupt. I understand you're trying to clean up the corruption. Would you please share with me what happened with Crowdstrike and how Hunter Biden got that board seat with Burisma? Why was the prosecutor fired?
> 
> I see ZERO wrong with this. NOTHING. He is not asking for the President of Ukraine to make shit up, he is asking for details on shit that actually happened.
> 
> I hope you understand this, Lopez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was you, you transparent coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing between Hunter Biden & China.  There as nothing inappropriate with Joe Biden in Ukraine.
> 
> Trump's extortion is obvious.
> 
> Your argument is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO. "Nothing inappropriate" --- you have got to be kidding me. Even Hunter Biden stated otherwise. StupidFakeDave, adults are speaking STFU and go and play with your dolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter said he should not ha ve taken the position.  But there was nothing illegal or corrupt for a US citizen to serve on the board of a foreign corporation.
Click to expand...

/----/ 
George Kent testified that in 2014, the first thing…” This was *under the Obama administration. “The first thing the U.S. demanded from Ukraine in exchange for aid was an investigation of Burisma” in 2014. He said the investigation was “closed down due to bribery and corruption.” *Remember, Kent here is an expert on corruption — anti-corruption and bribery, or whatever.

Now, why was this investigation closed down? In 2014, the U.S. demanded exactly what Trump did. The Obama administration demanded Ukraine investigate Burisma in exchange for aid. But it was closed down, maybe because Biden was hired by Burisma in late 2014! Maybe they closed it down because Burisma did what they had to do to close it down. They hired Biden and his kid. In 2015, George Kent pushed to reopen the investigation, but Obama ignored the request. So George Kent admitted that the State Department wanted to do exactly what they’re now saying Trump should be impeached for.
George Kent’s Bombshell Admission


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody was fishing for a crime during Nixon or Clinton.  They both knew the jig was up.  What the Democrats are trying to do to Trump is find the crime so they can impeach him, even if it's holding a witness guilty on obstruction simply because they got a date wrong or something like that.
> 
> View attachment 289841
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.  How long was the Starr investigation?   How many subjects did they try?
> 
> Trump is flaunting his corruption right out in the open.   He is spitting on the US Constitution .
> 
> And you love it.
Click to expand...


What I love is how you Democrats are chasing voters to our side.  That's what I love about it.  If your heads weren't so clouded to see what others see, you'd understand the damage Democrats are doing to themselves.  

Trump Campaign Raises $3.1M in Donations During Impeachment Hearings


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody was fishing for a crime during Nixon or Clinton.  They both knew the jig was up.  What the Democrats are trying to do to Trump is find the crime so they can impeach him, even if it's holding a witness guilty on obstruction simply because they got a date wrong or something like that.
> 
> View attachment 289841
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First off, congress does not need any violation of the law to impeach and remove a person from office.  And yes, the impeachment investigation is looking for a crime to charge Trump.  That is what impeachment investigations do.  There are plenty of wrong doings to sight but they don't have any strong evidence of violation federal statues.
> 
> Nixon's impeachment contain no reference to any crime but charged a violation of his constitutional oath, to faithfully execute the office of President of the United States and, to the best of his ability, preserve, protect, and defend the Constitution of the United States, and in violation of his constitutional duty to take care that the laws be faithfully executed, has prevented, obstructed, and impeded the administration of justice. At time he resigned the committee was looking at the federal crime of suborning perjury.
> 
> Clinton was charged with perjury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So this is the precedent you'd like to see set......that a House looks for reasons to impeach a President of the opposing party?
> 
> Like I've said repeatedly, if the Democrats want to open up that Pandora's Box, then the shoe fits on both feet.
> 
> The Constitution is not a reference guide, it's the law of our land.  Impeachment is used for high crimes and misdemeanors, unless you can show me where it says impeachment is for any reason at any time, or if one party wants to overturn the election of the winners of the other party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The House did not look, Trump flaunted it in their faces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  They've been talking about impeachment since before Trump stepped foot in the White House.  Don't tell me Trump initiated this.
> 
> For crying out loud, they're trying to impeach Trump over a MF phone call, and making up shit that he never said.
Click to expand...

 Now you resort to outright lying.  There would not be any impeachment proceeding without Trumps extortion.  How any witnesses have to testify what he did before your stupid fucks believce it.


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody was fishing for a crime during Nixon or Clinton.  They both knew the jig was up.  What the Democrats are trying to do to Trump is find the crime so they can impeach him, even if it's holding a witness guilty on obstruction simply because they got a date wrong or something like that.
> 
> View attachment 289841
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.  How long was the Starr investigation?   How many subjects did they try?
> 
> Trump is flaunting his corruption right out in the open.   He is spitting on the US Constitution .
> 
> And you love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I love is how you Democrats are chasing voters to our side.  That's what I love about it.  If your heads weren't so clouded to see what others see, you'd understand the damage Democrats are doing to themselves.
> 
> Trump Campaign Raises $3.1M in Donations During Impeachment Hearings
Click to expand...



The wealthy are scared to death they will lose their buddy who keeps handing them money.

As an Amerocan, I don't give a shit about voters.  I care about justice and the US Constitution.

Too band you Trumpettes can't say the same.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, was this phantom staffer part of the call, or did they just report what they imagined they heard?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should just ask the russians. They were on the call.
Click to expand...


Isn't that what started the collusion investigation; Trump jokingly asking Russia for Hillary's emails???


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, was this phantom staffer part of the call, or did they just report what they imagined they heard?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should just ask the russians. They were on the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that what started the collusion investigation; Trump jokingly asking Russia for Hillary's emails???
Click to expand...

  There was already evidence that the Russians were helping Trump.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody was fishing for a crime during Nixon or Clinton.  They both knew the jig was up.  What the Democrats are trying to do to Trump is find the crime so they can impeach him, even if it's holding a witness guilty on obstruction simply because they got a date wrong or something like that.
> 
> View attachment 289841
> 
> 
> 
> First off, congress does not need any violation of the law to impeach and remove a person from office.  And yes, the impeachment investigation is looking for a crime to charge Trump.  That is what impeachment investigations do.  There are plenty of wrong doings to sight but they don't have any strong evidence of violation federal statues.
> 
> Nixon's impeachment contain no reference to any crime but charged a violation of his constitutional oath, to faithfully execute the office of President of the United States and, to the best of his ability, preserve, protect, and defend the Constitution of the United States, and in violation of his constitutional duty to take care that the laws be faithfully executed, has prevented, obstructed, and impeded the administration of justice. At time he resigned the committee was looking at the federal crime of suborning perjury.
> 
> Clinton was charged with perjury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So this is the precedent you'd like to see set......that a House looks for reasons to impeach a President of the opposing party?
> 
> Like I've said repeatedly, if the Democrats want to open up that Pandora's Box, then the shoe fits on both feet.
> 
> The Constitution is not a reference guide, it's the law of our land.  Impeachment is used for high crimes and misdemeanors, unless you can show me where it says impeachment is for any reason at any time, or if one party wants to overturn the election of the winners of the other party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The House did not look, Trump flaunted it in their faces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  They've been talking about impeachment since before Trump stepped foot in the White House.  Don't tell me Trump initiated this.
> 
> For crying out loud, they're trying to impeach Trump over a MF phone call, and making up shit that he never said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you resort to outright lying.  There would not be any impeachment proceeding without Trumps extortion.  How any witnesses have to testify what he did before your stupid fucks believce it.
Click to expand...


You telling me Trump extorted anybody and then ask about me lying?  

We've asked repeatedly to you leftists: when did Trump ever say US aid would be contingent on a Biden investigation?  You can't answer that because it never happened, and you know it.  

Bribery, quid pro quo's are all leftists made-up lies.  That's all they were, and that's all they are now.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

joaquinmiller said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logic is useless to someone who won't acknowledge the "deliverable" wasn't for an investigation.  It was for a public announcement of an investigation.  Details are fucking irrelevant and the last thing Trump wants is a quest for the truth.  Once the smear is out there, there's no need for an investigation.  Trump is leveraging US foreign aid for a smear campaign to use in domestic politics.
> 
> Experience should tell you the con man is conning you.  Maybe you were born every minute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is leveraging aid as he is the Commander in Chief of the military to ensure that Ukraine is not as corrupt as it was in 2016. How is he conning me? It was an open phone call, he released the transcript, the Bidens seem like the con artists to me. Again, I don't see anything that he did as being wrong, you disagree and that is your right, Luis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep spinning until you explain why the "deliverable" was a public statement from Zelensky.  Man up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and as POTUS he has the right to demand this. He wasn't hiding it. He did it in an open forum.
> 
> 
> Burisma, a private oil and gas company in Ukraine, announced this week that it has appointed Hunter Biden, the youngest son of US Vice President Joe Biden, to its board of directors.
> 
> The company, founded in 2002, is controlled by a former energy official in the government of deposed Ukrainian President Viktor Yanukovych.
> 
> The move has raised some eyebrows in the US, given the Obama administration's attempts to manage the ongoing crisis in Ukraine.
> 
> *"Joe Biden has been the White House's go-to guy during the Ukraine crisis, touring former Soviet republics and reassuring their concerned leaders," writes the National Journal's Marina Koren. "And now, he's not the only Biden involved in the region."*
> 
> *She says that by appointing Hunter Biden head of its legal affairs unit, "Burisma is turning to US talent - and money and name recognition - for protection against Russia".*
> 
> The younger Mr Biden isn't the only American with political ties to have recently joined Burisma's board. Devon Archer, a former senior advisor to current Secretary of State John Kerry's 2004 presidential campaign and a college roommate of Mr Kerry's stepson HJ Heinz, signed on in April.
> 
> Mr Biden and Mr Archer are also managing partners at Rosemont Seneca Partners, a Washington, DC-based investment company.
> 
> Both Mr Biden and Mr Archer have not responded to requests from reporters for comment. In Burisma's press release announcing his hiring, Mr Biden says:
> 
> _I believe that my assistance in consulting the company on matters of transparency, corporate governance and responsibility, international expansion and other priorities will contribute to the economy and benefit the people of Ukraine._
> 
> All this could be explained simply as a foreign energy company looking to increase its visibility in the US and spur investment, writes the Federalist's Mollie Hemingway. State-controlled companies currently account for 90% of Ukraine's gas production, but this year Burisma became the nation's largest private producer.
> 
> Hemingway adds, however, that there may be another, less savoury possibility:
> 
> *The most disturbing explanation is that the company is attempting to curry favour with the US government by enlisting the services of the close family friend and campaign bundler of the secretary of state and the son of the vice president. After all, Archer notes on one of his company's web pages that his firm's "relationship network creates opportunities for our portfolio companies which then compound to greater outcomes for all parties".*
> 
> She concludes that this seems like a "cliched movie plot": "a shady foreign oil company co-opts the vice president's son in order to capture lucrative foreign investment contracts".
> 
> The White House has emphasised that the vice president's son's new job will have no influence on US foreign policy.
> 
> "Hunter Biden is a private citizen and a lawyer," Kendra Barkoff, a spokeswoman for the vice president, told the Wall Street Journal. "The vice president does not endorse any particular company and has no involvement with this company."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Trump made every effort to hide his request of Ukraine, including, to this day, denying there was a quid pro quo. He used a backchannel of his personal attorney and two currently-indicted associates, who engaged in a smear campaign to remove an Ambassador.  The WH hid the call records, in which Trump never mentioned the word corruption, tho he mentioned Biden and Giuliani.   A whistleblower report was suppressed.
> 
> But, yeah,  It's just an honest, above-board effort to root out corruption.  The demand for a public statement of a Burisma/Biden investigation is so innocent you can't even conceive of an explanation for it.
> 
> 
> Yeah, he didn't pay hush money either.
Click to expand...

Manuel, it was a public and open call. He didn’t do anything wrong. We disagree so let’s decide at the ballot box. I want a public statement as well. You want weaponry then tell us what the hell is going on.


----------



## JoeMoma

The Original Tree said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 1:
> 
> This may come back to bite dems but...is today's hearing pointless?
> 
> The reason I ask is, neither if these two had first hand knowledge, but only heard it from other people.  That is hearsay. Now, during this portion of the events, it may make for a good show, but, hearsay is not admissible as evidence.  What happens if it goes to trial in the senate, and they say that all these testimonies that rely on hearsay are to be disregarded?
> 
> Jim Jordan did make a good point to Taylor's, and that is, if he got his information second hand, how does he know the original source is not wrong, or got some facts wrong.
> 
> And I know some will say "but this is not a criminal court but a political court", doesnt matter, still cant use hearsay as evidence, people make up stuff all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant.  First, you preclude any and all first-hand witnesses from testifying, and then you turn around and complain about the lack of first-hand witnesses.
> 
> Moreover, neither of the two witnesses may have seen Trump firing the shot (metaphor!), but they have seen how it percolated through the U.S. bureaucracy, and / or how the target took the hit.
> 
> Moreover, the hold on security assistance is already firmly established as a fact (Trump), as is Trump's extortion attempt (Trump, memorandum of the July 25 call).
> 
> Moreover, as to Jim Jordan, the Gish Galloping clown: Yeah, what if the original source is wrong?  Did he really try to make a case against original witnesses?
> 
> Moreover, the evidence gathering isn't concluded, and, with Sondland, at least one "first hand" witness in apparently quite close contact with Trump is going to testify.  The entirety of the testimonies and depositions will then be written into Articles of Impeachment insofar as they mutually confirm and support the already ample evidence, even if that process is too lengthy and complex for your attention span.
> 
> Finally, do you guys ever research anything before you bleat?  I mean, just in case you care about looking stupid and ignorant:
> 
> *Exceptions to the Rule Against Hearsay Evidence*
> 
> Hearsay evidence is not admissible in court unless a statue or rule provides otherwise. Therefore, even if a statement is really hearsay, it may still be admissible if an exception applies. *The Federal Rules of Evidence (FRE) contains nearly thirty of these exceptions* to providing hearsay evidence.​
> Oh, and, just for the fun of it, there is this:
> 
> *Hearsay Exceptions if the Declarant is Unavailable to Testify in Court*
> 
> There are exceptions to the rule against the admissibility of hearsay evidence that apply only when the declarant is unavailable. A declarant is considered unavailable in situations such as when:
> 
> *   The court recognizes that by law the declarant is not required to testify;
> *  *The declarant refuses to testify;*
> *   The declarant does not remember;
> *   The declarant is either dead or has a physical or mental illness the prevents testimony; or
> *   The declarant is absent from the trial and has not been located.​
> So, since Mulvaney, Giuliani, Perry, Bolton and cohorts refuse to testify, we have the "refuses to testify" exception right there to make, yes, hearsay evidence admissible in court.
> 
> Hilarious.  You do know that in these judge & jury movies folks are not really lawyers, they just play one on TV, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since impeachment is a political process, not a legal one, hearsay evidence is always admissibly.    To impeach a person and remove them from office, there is no requirement for a violation of a federal statue.  Violation of oath of office, improper use of power, conduct unbecoming a president are valid articles of impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fishing without a license
> Tearing the label off a pillow, etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the house can muster the votes, they can impeach the president for any reason.  Likewise, if the senate has the votes after the house impeaches the president, they can convict/remove him from office for any reason.  However, the constitutional standard is high crimes and misdemeanors, and it is very unlikely that there will be a 2/3 vote in the senate to remove the president without a bipartisan vote.  For a bipartisan vote to remove the president, there needs to be a valid high crime or misdemeanor or the people will revolt at the ballot box.  That being said, the house may impeach Trump on a partisan basis simply because the dems hate his guts and consider him evil..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Impeachment Occurs in The Senate.  The Only thing The House can do is recommend and request an Impeachment of a President.  If the Request is unwarranted The Senate can table it and do not even have to consider it.*
Click to expand...

So Bill Clinton was not impeached?  Okay, if you say so!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody was fishing for a crime during Nixon or Clinton.  They both knew the jig was up.  What the Democrats are trying to do to Trump is find the crime so they can impeach him, even if it's holding a witness guilty on obstruction simply because they got a date wrong or something like that.
> 
> View attachment 289841
> 
> 
> 
> First off, congress does not need any violation of the law to impeach and remove a person from office.  And yes, the impeachment investigation is looking for a crime to charge Trump.  That is what impeachment investigations do.  There are plenty of wrong doings to sight but they don't have any strong evidence of violation federal statues.
> 
> Nixon's impeachment contain no reference to any crime but charged a violation of his constitutional oath, to faithfully execute the office of President of the United States and, to the best of his ability, preserve, protect, and defend the Constitution of the United States, and in violation of his constitutional duty to take care that the laws be faithfully executed, has prevented, obstructed, and impeded the administration of justice. At time he resigned the committee was looking at the federal crime of suborning perjury.
> 
> Clinton was charged with perjury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So this is the precedent you'd like to see set......that a House looks for reasons to impeach a President of the opposing party?
> 
> Like I've said repeatedly, if the Democrats want to open up that Pandora's Box, then the shoe fits on both feet.
> 
> The Constitution is not a reference guide, it's the law of our land.  Impeachment is used for high crimes and misdemeanors, unless you can show me where it says impeachment is for any reason at any time, or if one party wants to overturn the election of the winners of the other party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The House did not look, Trump flaunted it in their faces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  They've been talking about impeachment since before Trump stepped foot in the White House.  Don't tell me Trump initiated this.
> 
> For crying out loud, they're trying to impeach Trump over a MF phone call, and making up shit that he never said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you resort to outright lying.  There would not be any impeachment proceeding without Trumps extortion.  How any witnesses have to testify what he did before your stupid fucks believce it.
Click to expand...

FakeStupidDave, shall I embarrass you again? Trump just stated publicly what everyone already knew and now the idiot Democrats are putting a nice bow on it. You’re still denying that Clintons cronies smashed 15 blackberries and iPads.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody was fishing for a crime during Nixon or Clinton.  They both knew the jig was up.  What the Democrats are trying to do to Trump is find the crime so they can impeach him, even if it's holding a witness guilty on obstruction simply because they got a date wrong or something like that.
> 
> View attachment 289841
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.  How long was the Starr investigation?   How many subjects did they try?
> 
> Trump is flaunting his corruption right out in the open.   He is spitting on the US Constitution .
> 
> And you love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I love is how you Democrats are chasing voters to our side.  That's what I love about it.  If your heads weren't so clouded to see what others see, you'd understand the damage Democrats are doing to themselves.
> 
> Trump Campaign Raises $3.1M in Donations During Impeachment Hearings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The wealthy are scared to death they will lose their buddy who keeps handing them money.
> 
> As an Amerocan, I don't give a shit about voters.  I care about justice and the US Constitution.
> 
> Too band you Trumpettes can't say the same.
Click to expand...

Voters are people so you don’t care about people? You’re so stupid it hurts.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, was this phantom staffer part of the call, or did they just report what they imagined they heard?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should just ask the russians. They were on the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that what started the collusion investigation; Trump jokingly asking Russia for Hillary's emails???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was already evidence that the Russians were helping Trump.
Click to expand...


If they were, then Trump had nothing to do with it.  A 2 year 45 million tax dollar investigation proved that.  So tell me, why did DumBama allow that to go on??


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody was fishing for a crime during Nixon or Clinton.  They both knew the jig was up.  What the Democrats are trying to do to Trump is find the crime so they can impeach him, even if it's holding a witness guilty on obstruction simply because they got a date wrong or something like that.
> 
> View attachment 289841
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.  How long was the Starr investigation?   How many subjects did they try?
> 
> Trump is flaunting his corruption right out in the open.   He is spitting on the US Constitution .
> 
> And you love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I love is how you Democrats are chasing voters to our side.  That's what I love about it.  If your heads weren't so clouded to see what others see, you'd understand the damage Democrats are doing to themselves.
> 
> Trump Campaign Raises $3.1M in Donations During Impeachment Hearings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The wealthy are scared to death they will lose their buddy who keeps handing them money.
> 
> As an Amerocan, I don't give a shit about voters.  I care about justice and the US Constitution.
> 
> Too band you Trumpettes can't say the same.
Click to expand...


We do care about the Constitution, because it says impeachment is for high crimes and misdemeanors, not phone calls badly interpreted and lied about for political expediency.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Isn't that what started the collusion investigation; Trump jokingly asking Russia for Hillary's emails???


No. Thanks for asking!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that what started the collusion investigation; Trump jokingly asking Russia for Hillary's emails???
> 
> 
> 
> No. Thanks for asking!
Click to expand...

Fake Dossier. A bunch of HRC BS.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that what started the collusion investigation; Trump jokingly asking Russia for Hillary's emails???
> 
> 
> 
> No. Thanks for asking!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake Dossier. A bunch of HRC BS.
Click to expand...

Ooops, also false. Thanks for posting!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that what started the collusion investigation; Trump jokingly asking Russia for Hillary's emails???
> 
> 
> 
> No. Thanks for asking!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake Dossier. A bunch of HRC BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooops, also false. Thanks for posting!
Click to expand...

Let the voters decide. Seems simple.


----------



## Dick Foster

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody was fishing for a crime during Nixon or Clinton.  They both knew the jig was up.  What the Democrats are trying to do to Trump is find the crime so they can impeach him, even if it's holding a witness guilty on obstruction simply because they got a date wrong or something like that.
> 
> View attachment 289841
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.  How long was the Starr investigation?   How many subjects did they try?
> 
> Trump is flaunting his corruption right out in the open.   He is spitting on the US Constitution .
> 
> And you love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I love is how you Democrats are chasing voters to our side.  That's what I love about it.  If your heads weren't so clouded to see what others see, you'd understand the damage Democrats are doing to themselves.
> 
> Trump Campaign Raises $3.1M in Donations During Impeachment Hearings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The wealthy are scared to death they will lose their buddy who keeps handing them money.
> 
> As an Amerocan, I don't give a shit about voters.  I care about justice and the US Constitution.
> 
> Too band you Trumpettes can't say the same.
Click to expand...


If you're for the debacle going on in congress today then you don't give a squat or a hoot in hell for justice, the constitution or this nation.


----------



## OKTexas

Ray From Cleveland said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you don't mind if Trump stops blocking witnesses and documents.
> 
> 
> 
> When Schiff-for-Brains stops blocking witnesses and documents..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not going to work arbuckle. Witnesses that have nothing to do with the act don't need to testify. We don't need to hear from Strzok and Page. We don't need to hear Hunter Biden. We  don't need  to hear the whistleblower since we now have corroborating testimonies. We do need to hear from all who were directly on the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you do need to hear from the whistleblower because his intent needs to be determined.  You need to hear from the whistleblower to find out who created the letter to Congress since it's clear it was written by an attorney, or more likely, Schiff Face.  We need to hear the whistleblower testify under oath to Congress, that Schiff Face never met him, nor discussed this situation before it became public as Schiff Face claims.
> 
> Schiff Face is hiding this guy so he can't tell us the real story of how this happened.  So don't say the whistleblower is irrelevant in this case.  We need him to prove this was a staged coupe right from the beginning.  Although Democrats are not real Americans, we real Americans have lived by the law that states the accused has the right to face his accuser in the court of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What IM2 really means is that Schiff-for-Brains doesn't want him to testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Republicans could force him to testify, Schiff would Schiff himself.  Because the whistleblower under oath would have to state exactly what took place that brought us here.  He would have to testify who he alerted first, who prepared his statement, and it would all lead back to this guy.
> 
> View attachment 289759
Click to expand...



Not only that, he would have to reveal who in the WH he talked to. He didn't work in the WH so he had no need to know. That means some, if not all of the leakers violated the espionage act.

.


----------



## OKTexas

rightwinger said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't corrupt stop lying. The only real corruption to emerge from this mess is the Biden's corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using foreign aid to extort for political gain is corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just described what Biden did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What political gain?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keeping his job.  If it was exposed that he used his position as VP to get his crackhead son, who had zero experience in oil and gas, and zero experience in Ukraine, a no-show position based solely on his last name on the Board of Directors of a Ukranian oil and gas company, Biden would have been toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More blatant lies
> 
> There is ZERO evidence of Biden soliciting a job for his son
Click to expand...



What? Why did Devon Archer visit poppa joe in the WH two days before Hunter was appointed to the board?

.


----------



## bripat9643

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody was fishing for a crime during Nixon or Clinton.  They both knew the jig was up.  What the Democrats are trying to do to Trump is find the crime so they can impeach him, even if it's holding a witness guilty on obstruction simply because they got a date wrong or something like that.
> 
> View attachment 289841
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.  How long was the Starr investigation?   How many subjects did they try?
> 
> Trump is flaunting his corruption right out in the open.   He is spitting on the US Constitution .
> 
> And you love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I love is how you Democrats are chasing voters to our side.  That's what I love about it.  If your heads weren't so clouded to see what others see, you'd understand the damage Democrats are doing to themselves.
> 
> Trump Campaign Raises $3.1M in Donations During Impeachment Hearings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The wealthy are scared to death they will lose their buddy who keeps handing them money.
> 
> As an Amerocan, I don't give a shit about voters.  I care about justice and the US Constitution.
> 
> Too band you Trumpettes can't say the same.
Click to expand...

If you cared about justice you wouldn't be on here telling everyone how the rich should be looted.


----------



## bripat9643

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, was this phantom staffer part of the call, or did they just report what they imagined they heard?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should just ask the russians. They were on the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that what started the collusion investigation; Trump jokingly asking Russia for Hillary's emails???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was already evidence that the Russians were helping Trump.
Click to expand...

What evidence was that?


----------



## bripat9643

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody was fishing for a crime during Nixon or Clinton.  They both knew the jig was up.  What the Democrats are trying to do to Trump is find the crime so they can impeach him, even if it's holding a witness guilty on obstruction simply because they got a date wrong or something like that.
> 
> View attachment 289841
> 
> 
> 
> First off, congress does not need any violation of the law to impeach and remove a person from office.  And yes, the impeachment investigation is looking for a crime to charge Trump.  That is what impeachment investigations do.  There are plenty of wrong doings to sight but they don't have any strong evidence of violation federal statues.
> 
> Nixon's impeachment contain no reference to any crime but charged a violation of his constitutional oath, to faithfully execute the office of President of the United States and, to the best of his ability, preserve, protect, and defend the Constitution of the United States, and in violation of his constitutional duty to take care that the laws be faithfully executed, has prevented, obstructed, and impeded the administration of justice. At time he resigned the committee was looking at the federal crime of suborning perjury.
> 
> Clinton was charged with perjury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So this is the precedent you'd like to see set......that a House looks for reasons to impeach a President of the opposing party?
> 
> Like I've said repeatedly, if the Democrats want to open up that Pandora's Box, then the shoe fits on both feet.
> 
> The Constitution is not a reference guide, it's the law of our land.  Impeachment is used for high crimes and misdemeanors, unless you can show me where it says impeachment is for any reason at any time, or if one party wants to overturn the election of the winners of the other party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The House did not look, Trump flaunted it in their faces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  They've been talking about impeachment since before Trump stepped foot in the White House.  Don't tell me Trump initiated this.
> 
> For crying out loud, they're trying to impeach Trump over a MF phone call, and making up shit that he never said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you resort to outright lying.  There would not be any impeachment proceeding without Trumps extortion.  How any witnesses have to testify what he did before your stupid fucks believce it.
Click to expand...

Yes there would, fool.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

bripat9643 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, was this phantom staffer part of the call, or did they just report what they imagined they heard?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should just ask the russians. They were on the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that what started the collusion investigation; Trump jokingly asking Russia for Hillary's emails???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was already evidence that the Russians were helping Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What evidence was that?
Click to expand...

The evidence FakeStupidDave made up in his head.


----------



## Faun

MAGAman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You don't get to pick my answers for me. The president sets foreign policy within the law.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he did.
Click to expand...

LOL

Soliciting help towards his campaign from a foreign national is not within the law.


----------



## Faun

Nostra said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere in there does it say the President can't use it.  In fact, it never even mentions the President, dumbfuck.
> 
> Try again, dumbfuck.
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what part of, _"each Contracting State *shall* have a Central Authority *to make and receive requests pursuant to this treaty*,"_ is above your single digit IQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed it barred the President from using it.  You failed to show where it does that, dumbfuck.
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged, dumbfuck.
> 
> You must think Trump is the Attorney General and Zelensky is the Prosecutor General.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another fail by you, dumbfuck.
> 
> Where does the treaty say the President can't use it, dumbfuck?
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

You poor, deranged dumbfuck, it doesn't say you can't request such assistance under that treaty -- that doesn't mean that treaty allows you to request the president of Ukraine to investigate Biden. 

Are you ever not a dumbfuck, dumbfuck?

Ever???


----------



## OKTexas

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pure opinion, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still sworn testimony, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those "witnesses" wouldn't be allowed to go near a real court of law.  Their "testimony" is absolutely worthless in legal terms.  It's propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those "witnesses" wouldn't be allowed to go near a real court of law. Their "testimony" is absolutely worthless in legal terms. It's propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant drivel.
> Your pathetic attempts to characterize this sworn testimony by highly credible witnesses as something less than that only betrays your weak position and desperation.
> 
> It's now part of the congressional record and history regardless of your retarded blathering.
Click to expand...




To be a witness you have to witness something, they didn't.

.


----------



## The Purge

*U.S. envoy Sondland did not link Biden probe to aid: Ukraine minister*

*Reuters ^ *| 11/14/19 | 

KIEV (Reuters) - Ukraine’s Foreign Minister Vadym Prystaiko said on Thursday that U.S. ambassador Gordon Sondland did not explicitly link military aid to Kiev with opening an investigation into former Vice President Joe Biden and his son, Interfax Ukraine reported.

Trump and his allies are accused by Democrat opponents of freezing nearly $400 million in security aid to Ukraine to pressure President Volodymyr Zelenskiy to open investigations into Biden, Trump’s main rival for the 2020 presidential race.

Trump calls the inquiry a witch hunt.

“Ambassador Sondland did not tell us, and certainly did not tell me, about a connection between the assistance and the investigations. You should ask him,” Prystaiko said about Sondland, the U.S. ambassador to the European Union.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Now we know why ABC squashed the Legit and Corroborated story about Epstein and Clinton Raping Children. And then went on a witch hunt to destroy the whistleblower.

*


----------



## OKTexas

Hutch Starskey said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close. So how long do you republicans plan on being disingenuous?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food for thought.  It is what our foreign policy is based on and Trump was trying to weaponized it against his domestic opposition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Kent testified that Trumps policies on Ukraine are much better than maobamas was. Go figure. Kent also said he warned Bidens staff about Hunter.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which of course is completely irrelevant to the misconduct in question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, if Kent had concerns about the Bidens it's perfectly understandable that the President might share those concerns. Burisma used Hunter to buy access to maobamas State Dept. State Dept emails are just now coming to light proving that.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were comparing Obama and Trump policy, dope.
> 
> Obama's policy is irrelevant to Trump's  abuse of power.
Click to expand...


Are you capable of reading more than one sentence at a time. Try it. Otherwise be more specific in your responses.

.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I will tell you again, the treaty was not about Biden, try as hard as you wish to make it about him. The treaty is about Trump, who again, was not authorized to use it.
> 
> That's now twice you've asked that and twice I gave you an answer you don't like. If you keep asking you will keep getting the same answer; and you know what repeating yourself but expecting a different response symptomatic of, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Since you can't back up that claim, dumbfuck...... link us up to the part of the treaty that says the President can't use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nowhere in there does it say the President can't use it.  In fact, it never even mentions the President, dumbfuck.
> 
> Try again, dumbfuck.
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what part of, _"each Contracting State *shall* have a Central Authority *to make and receive requests pursuant to this treaty*,"_ is above your single digit IQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say the president can't simply make a personal request?
Click to expand...

Lying fucking moron, it says who can. No one else outside of that can. Your moronic position is like saying the Judiciary can impeach a president because the Constitution doesn't say they can't.

Are you ever not a lying fucking moron, ya lying fucking moron??

Ever???


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abuse of power.
> 
> 
> 
> No such crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron...
> 
> *The Articles of impeachment against Richard Nixon*
> *Article II*
> ARTICLE II, *ABUSE OF POWER*. (Approved 28-10)
> 
> Using the powers of the office of President of the United States, Richard M. Nixon, in violation of his constitutional oath faithfully to execute the office of President of the United States, and to the best of his ability preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States, and in disregard of his constitutional duty to take care that the laws be faithfully executed, has repeatedly engaged in conduct violating the constitutional rights of citizens, impairing the due and proper administration of justice in the conduct of lawful inquiries, of contravening the law of governing agencies of the executive branch and the purposes of these agencies.​
> *H. Rept. 105-830 - IMPEACHMENT OF WILLIAM JEFFERSON CLINTON, PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES*
> D. Article IV--*Abuse of Power*
> 
> *Article IV - 1*
> 1. The President abused his power by refusing and failing to respond to certain written requests for admission and willfully made perjurious, false, and misleading sworn statements in response to certain written requests for admission propounded to him by the Committee​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote the statute titled "Abuse of power."  The fact that a bunch of Dims made up a crime means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There doesn't have to be a statute, ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> Have you learned nothing at all??
> 
> _“You don’t even have to be convicted of a crime to lose your job in this constitutional republic, if this body determines that your conduct as a public official is clearly out of bounds in your role.” ~ Lindsey Graham_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  For something to be a crime, there has to be a statute.  Otherwise it's just a whine.
Click to expand...

Lying fucking moron, impeachment is a political procedure, not a criminal one. Didn't you learn anything from Lindsey Graham??

_“You don’t even have to be convicted of a crime to lose your job in this constitutional republic, if this body determines that your conduct as a public official is clearly out of bounds in your role.” ~ Lindsey Graham_​


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere in there does it say the President can't use it.  In fact, it never even mentions the President, dumbfuck.
> 
> Try again, dumbfuck.
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what part of, _"each Contracting State *shall* have a Central Authority *to make and receive requests pursuant to this treaty*,"_ is above your single digit IQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed it barred the President from using it.  You failed to show where it does that, dumbfuck.
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged, dumbfuck.
> 
> You must think Trump is the Attorney General and Zelensky is the Prosecutor General.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another fail by you, dumbfuck.
> 
> Where does the treaty say the President can't use it, dumbfuck?
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a loser. He didn't know what QE was.
Click to expand...

Spits for forum idiot who said Trump was elected in 2015.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your feeble memory about exactly what you said:
> 
> You are now claiming you were not talking about Biden, so who were you referencing?
> 
> Watch this..................
> 
> 
> 
> And it still doesn't matter what Trump asked to be investigated since he is not authorized by the treaty to invoke it. Something you don't know because you either didn't read the treaty or you're simply not intelligent enough to understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again I will ask...........and you will dodge.............show me the part of the treaty that says corruption can't be looked into if your name is Biden.
> 
> While you are doing that, explain which political rival you were referencing if it wasn't Biden.
> 
> It sure is fun painting you into a corner.  (this is where you claim I didn't paint you into a corner in a feeble attempt to ignore the two challenges in this post)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I will tell you again, the treaty was not about Biden, try as hard as you wish to make it about him. The treaty is about Trump, who again, was not authorized to use it.
> 
> That's now twice you've asked that and twice I gave you an answer you don't like. If you keep asking you will keep getting the same answer; and you know what repeating yourself but expecting a different response symptomatic of, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you can't back up that claim, dumbfuck...... link us up to the part of the treaty that says the President can't use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...



Perhaps that's why Trump asked for cooperation with the AG 4 times during the call.

.


----------



## Faun

Olde Europe said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're fucking deranged, dumbfuck.
> 
> You must think Trump is the Attorney General and Zelensky is the Prosecutor General.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One might say, you enjoy talking to a "deranged dumbfuck".  Your call.
> 
> Your point that the treaty requires that request be made by the appropriate institutions is a good one, even if the permanently debilitated won't get it.  There is an even better one (assuming that a president might intervene on behalf of his own AG to get things moving): Look at Article 4, 2.  For Trump's so-called request under the treaty violated pretty much every one of these provisions.
> 
> Focus on Article 4, 2 (a): The request shall include the "name of the authority conducting the investigation".  There is, of course, a precondition to that, namely, there has to be an actual investigation (in the U.S.) by that authority.  There is, however, no such investigation by any U.S. authority into Joe or Hunter Biden.
> 
> And with that the whole "but but but we have a mutual legal assistance agreement with Ukraine" is exposed as yet another imbecilic hoax.  That again is about as surprising as the finding that water is wet.  Case closed.
Click to expand...

LOL

Yes, it's a guilty pleasure when it comes to politics.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that what started the collusion investigation; Trump jokingly asking Russia for Hillary's emails???
> 
> 
> 
> No. Thanks for asking!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake Dossier. A bunch of HRC BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooops, also false. Thanks for posting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let the voters decide. Seems simple.
Click to expand...


We can't have that.  The voters did decide last election, and that's what this impeachment is all about.  Trump didn't get permission from the Democrats or the establishment to take the job.  We the people just gave it to him.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it still doesn't matter what Trump asked to be investigated since he is not authorized by the treaty to invoke it. Something you don't know because you either didn't read the treaty or you're simply not intelligent enough to understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again I will ask...........and you will dodge.............show me the part of the treaty that says corruption can't be looked into if your name is Biden.
> 
> While you are doing that, explain which political rival you were referencing if it wasn't Biden.
> 
> It sure is fun painting you into a corner.  (this is where you claim I didn't paint you into a corner in a feeble attempt to ignore the two challenges in this post)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I will tell you again, the treaty was not about Biden, try as hard as you wish to make it about him. The treaty is about Trump, who again, was not authorized to use it.
> 
> That's now twice you've asked that and twice I gave you an answer you don't like. If you keep asking you will keep getting the same answer; and you know what repeating yourself but expecting a different response symptomatic of, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you can't back up that claim, dumbfuck...... link us up to the part of the treaty that says the President can't use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps that's why Trump asked for cooperation with the AG 4 times during the call.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Then why didn't Trump ever actually call upon his Attorney General to contact Ukraine?


----------



## Sandy Shanks

_*Which side is Trump on?*_



Sandy Shanks said:


> Republicans have to be gnashing their teeth over the abject stupidity of the Republican President.
> 
> Trump's order to retreat in Syria betrayed a key ally who suffered 11,000 casualties in quelling the ISIS terrorist threat. Trump's retreat order facilitated the Turkish invasion of Syria and the attempt by the Turkish dictator, President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, to annihilate the Kurds who he regards as terrorists.
> 
> Trump enabled Edogan to kill hundreds of Kurds and causing thousands more to abandon their homes, becoming refugees.
> 
> On a day when live, public House impeachment hearings began featuring two key witnesses against Trump, William B. Taylor Jr., acting ambassador to Ukraine, and his boss, George Kent, deputy assistant secretary of state for European and Eurasian affairs, provided devastating evidence of abuse of power, on a day when desperate Republicans are trying vainly to defend Trump from his own incriminating statements, guess who Trump invites to the White House.
> 
> You got it, Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan.
> 
> It is an in your face gesture to Republicans from a Republican President.
> 
> How smart is that?
> 
> Republicans are in the midst of drafting a bipartisan sanctions bill targeting Turkey for its aggressive action against the Kurds, aggressive action caused by Trump's retreat. Some of the strongest Congressional critics have included some of Trump's closest congressional allies, including Senator Lindsey Graham, who has repeatedly warned Erdoğan about the repercussions of his actions and has drafted his own sweeping sanctions bill targeting the country.
> 
> Lawmakers on both sides of the aisle called for Trump to rescind the White House invitation to Erdoğan entirely. The White House declined to do so.
> 
> How smart is that?
> 
> Pretty smart if Trump is acting like a Russian puppet whose sole purpose is to create havoc in the capital.
> 
> _GOP senators air concerns during unusual White House meeting with Erdoğan - CNNPolitics helped with this report._



"Trump’s mistake in Syria is the unexpected ‘lottery win’ that further strengthened Moscow’s position in the Middle East and undermined America’s prestige as a rational political player and a reliable partner,” raved Mikhail Rostovsky in his article for the Russian newspaper _Moskovsky Komsomolets_.

The _Post_ reports, "Kremlin-funded Russian state television has openly sided with Trump throughout the Ukraine scandal and even during the events that led up to it. For months on end, Dmitry , the host of a Sunday news show called “Vesti Nedeli” (or “The Weekly News”) on state-controlled television station Rossiya-24, encouraged Trump’s push for a Ukrainian investigation of former vice president Joe Biden and his son, as well as the groundless theory that Ukraine — not Russia — interfered in U.S. presidential elections in 2016." 

Which side Trump is on is very difficult to determine in view of the support he is getting from hostile dictatorships.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fucking moron...
> 
> *The Articles of impeachment against Richard Nixon*
> *Article II*
> ARTICLE II, *ABUSE OF POWER*. (Approved 28-10)
> 
> Using the powers of the office of President of the United States, Richard M. Nixon, in violation of his constitutional oath faithfully to execute the office of President of the United States, and to the best of his ability preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States, and in disregard of his constitutional duty to take care that the laws be faithfully executed, has repeatedly engaged in conduct violating the constitutional rights of citizens, impairing the due and proper administration of justice in the conduct of lawful inquiries, of contravening the law of governing agencies of the executive branch and the purposes of these agencies.​
> *H. Rept. 105-830 - IMPEACHMENT OF WILLIAM JEFFERSON CLINTON, PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES*
> D. Article IV--*Abuse of Power*
> 
> *Article IV - 1*
> 1. The President abused his power by refusing and failing to respond to certain written requests for admission and willfully made perjurious, false, and misleading sworn statements in response to certain written requests for admission propounded to him by the Committee​
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the statute titled "Abuse of power."  The fact that a bunch of Dims made up a crime means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There doesn't have to be a statute, ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> Have you learned nothing at all??
> 
> _“You don’t even have to be convicted of a crime to lose your job in this constitutional republic, if this body determines that your conduct as a public official is clearly out of bounds in your role.” ~ Lindsey Graham_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  For something to be a crime, there has to be a statute.  Otherwise it's just a whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has committed crimes but you don't have to commit a crime to be fired from your job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Constitution says "high crimes and misdemeanors,"  not "if the Dims have a hissy fit."
Click to expand...

This isn't the first time you've been shown this, lying fucking moron...

_What are “high crimes and misdemeanors”? On first hearing this phrase, many people probably think that it is just an 18th century way of saying “felonies and misdemeanors.” Felonies are major crimes and misdemeanors are lesser crimes. If this interpretation were correct, “high crimes and misdemeanors” would simply mean any crime. *But this interpretation is mistaken.*

[...]

After the Constitutional Convention, the Constitution had to be ratified by the states. Alexander Hamilton, James Madison, and John Jay wrote a series of essays, known as the Federalist Papers, urging support of the Constitution. In Federalist No. 65, Hamilton explained impeachment. He defined impeachable offenses as “those offences which proceed from the misconduct of public men, or in other words from the abuse or violation of some public trust. They are of a nature which may with peculiar propriety be denominated political, as they relate chiefly to injuries done immediately to the society itself.”

more..._​


----------



## IM2

Ray From Cleveland said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that what started the collusion investigation; Trump jokingly asking Russia for Hillary's emails???
> 
> 
> 
> No. Thanks for asking!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake Dossier. A bunch of HRC BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooops, also false. Thanks for posting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let the voters decide. Seems simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't have that.  The voters did decide last election, and that's what this impeachment is all about.  Trump didn't get permission from the Democrats or the establishment to take the job.  We the people just gave it to him.
Click to expand...

The voters decided for Clinton.


----------



## IM2

OKTexas said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still sworn testimony, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those "witnesses" wouldn't be allowed to go near a real court of law.  Their "testimony" is absolutely worthless in legal terms.  It's propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those "witnesses" wouldn't be allowed to go near a real court of law. Their "testimony" is absolutely worthless in legal terms. It's propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant drivel.
> Your pathetic attempts to characterize this sworn testimony by highly credible witnesses as something less than that only betrays your weak position and desperation.
> 
> It's now part of the congressional record and history regardless of your retarded blathering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be a witness you have to witness something, they didn't.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

They did witness something.


----------



## IM2

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, was this phantom staffer part of the call, or did they just report what they imagined they heard?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should just ask the russians. They were on the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that what started the collusion investigation; Trump jokingly asking Russia for Hillary's emails???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was already evidence that the Russians were helping Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they were, then Trump had nothing to do with it.  A 2 year 45 million tax dollar investigation proved that.  So tell me, why did DumBama allow that to go on??
Click to expand...

It did prove that. And Obama didn't have 140+ meetings with the Russians during his campaign.


----------



## IM2

bripat9643 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody was fishing for a crime during Nixon or Clinton.  They both knew the jig was up.  What the Democrats are trying to do to Trump is find the crime so they can impeach him, even if it's holding a witness guilty on obstruction simply because they got a date wrong or something like that.
> 
> View attachment 289841
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.  How long was the Starr investigation?   How many subjects did they try?
> 
> Trump is flaunting his corruption right out in the open.   He is spitting on the US Constitution .
> 
> And you love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I love is how you Democrats are chasing voters to our side.  That's what I love about it.  If your heads weren't so clouded to see what others see, you'd understand the damage Democrats are doing to themselves.
> 
> Trump Campaign Raises $3.1M in Donations During Impeachment Hearings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The wealthy are scared to death they will lose their buddy who keeps handing them money.
> 
> As an Amerocan, I don't give a shit about voters.  I care about justice and the US Constitution.
> 
> Too band you Trumpettes can't say the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you cared about justice you wouldn't be on here telling everyone how the rich should be looted.
Click to expand...

Why not? The rich are the ones robbing everybody else.


----------



## RealDave

bripat9643 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, was this phantom staffer part of the call, or did they just report what they imagined they heard?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should just ask the russians. They were on the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that what started the collusion investigation; Trump jokingly asking Russia for Hillary's emails???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was already evidence that the Russians were helping Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What evidence was that?
Click to expand...

 Really assfuck.  Pull your head out of your fast ass & become better informed.


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that what started the collusion investigation; Trump jokingly asking Russia for Hillary's emails???
> 
> 
> 
> No. Thanks for asking!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake Dossier. A bunch of HRC BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooops, also false. Thanks for posting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let the voters decide. Seems simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't have that.  The voters did decide last election, and that's what this impeachment is all about.  Trump didn't get permission from the Democrats or the establishment to take the job.  We the people just gave it to him.
Click to expand...

 This impeachment has nothing to do with the election.

It has to do with Trump breaking the law.


----------



## IM2

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody was fishing for a crime during Nixon or Clinton.  They both knew the jig was up.  What the Democrats are trying to do to Trump is find the crime so they can impeach him, even if it's holding a witness guilty on obstruction simply because they got a date wrong or something like that.
> 
> View attachment 289841
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.  How long was the Starr investigation?   How many subjects did they try?
> 
> Trump is flaunting his corruption right out in the open.   He is spitting on the US Constitution .
> 
> And you love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I love is how you Democrats are chasing voters to our side.  That's what I love about it.  If your heads weren't so clouded to see what others see, you'd understand the damage Democrats are doing to themselves.
> 
> Trump Campaign Raises $3.1M in Donations During Impeachment Hearings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The wealthy are scared to death they will lose their buddy who keeps handing them money.
> 
> As an Amerocan, I don't give a shit about voters.  I care about justice and the US Constitution.
> 
> Too band you Trumpettes can't say the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do care about the Constitution, because it says impeachment is for high crimes and misdemeanors, not phone calls badly interpreted and lied about for political expediency.
Click to expand...


And Trump committed a high crime during that phone call.


----------



## OKTexas

RealDave said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> In you case there isn't anything to insult, Gomez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there is.  You're a coward who has been ducking the question of the "deliverable" for days.  I expressed an honest opinion, and you respond with your juvenile "so" bullshit, and some Spanish names.   Stick it, gomer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That wasn't me - LOL.
> 
> You admitted the Biden thing is fishy, the deliverable is the truth of what happened in 2016 and how Biden got that gig is my guess. Again, I am smart. Very smart. But I am not a mind reader. I don't see anything wrong with what DJT did. I bet prior presidents have done similar crap. This was in an open phone call. He was not hiding anything. Per usual, leftists like you make a mountain out of a mole hill. He should have been more direct, maybe".
> 
> DJT: Your country is very corrupt and my intelligence persons tell me that the whole Russia conspiracy started there in 2016. I have a hard time authorizing additional weaponry to a country that is corrupt. I understand you're trying to clean up the corruption. Would you please share with me what happened with Crowdstrike and how Hunter Biden got that board seat with Burisma? Why was the prosecutor fired?
> 
> I see ZERO wrong with this. NOTHING. He is not asking for the President of Ukraine to make shit up, he is asking for details on shit that actually happened.
> 
> I hope you understand this, Lopez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it was you, you transparent coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing between Hunter Biden & China.  There as nothing inappropriate with Joe Biden in Ukraine.
> 
> Trump's extortion is obvious.
> 
> Your argument is a lie.
Click to expand...



Nothing between Hunter and China, then why did they send 600K+ to an account controlled by him and Devon Archer?

.


----------



## RealDave

The Original Tree said:


> *Now we know why ABC squashed the Legit and Corroborated story about Epstein and Clinton Raping Children. And then went on a witch hunt to destroy the whistleblower.
> 
> *


 There are no reports or claims that Clinton raped children

That would be Donald Trump.


----------



## IM2

OKTexas said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using foreign aid to extort for political gain is corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> You just described what Biden did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What political gain?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keeping his job.  If it was exposed that he used his position as VP to get his crackhead son, who had zero experience in oil and gas, and zero experience in Ukraine, a no-show position based solely on his last name on the Board of Directors of a Ukranian oil and gas company, Biden would have been toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More blatant lies
> 
> There is ZERO evidence of Biden soliciting a job for his son
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What? Why did Devon Archer visit poppa joe in the WH two days before Hunter was appointed to the board?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

And this is according to who?


----------



## OKTexas

RealDave said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't me - LOL.
> 
> You admitted the Biden thing is fishy, the deliverable is the truth of what happened in 2016 and how Biden got that gig is my guess. Again, I am smart. Very smart. But I am not a mind reader. I don't see anything wrong with what DJT did. I bet prior presidents have done similar crap. This was in an open phone call. He was not hiding anything. Per usual, leftists like you make a mountain out of a mole hill. He should have been more direct, maybe".
> 
> DJT: Your country is very corrupt and my intelligence persons tell me that the whole Russia conspiracy started there in 2016. I have a hard time authorizing additional weaponry to a country that is corrupt. I understand you're trying to clean up the corruption. Would you please share with me what happened with Crowdstrike and how Hunter Biden got that board seat with Burisma? Why was the prosecutor fired?
> 
> I see ZERO wrong with this. NOTHING. He is not asking for the President of Ukraine to make shit up, he is asking for details on shit that actually happened.
> 
> I hope you understand this, Lopez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was you, you transparent coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing between Hunter Biden & China.  There as nothing inappropriate with Joe Biden in Ukraine.
> 
> Trump's extortion is obvious.
> 
> Your argument is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO. "Nothing inappropriate" --- you have got to be kidding me. Even Hunter Biden stated otherwise. StupidFakeDave, adults are speaking STFU and go and play with your dolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter said he should not ha ve taken the position.  But there was nothing illegal or corrupt for a US citizen to serve on the board of a foreign corporation.
Click to expand...



Right to the point where his name was used to get access to the State Dept., that crossed the line.

.


----------



## RealDave

OKTexas said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was you, you transparent coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing between Hunter Biden & China.  There as nothing inappropriate with Joe Biden in Ukraine.
> 
> Trump's extortion is obvious.
> 
> Your argument is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO. "Nothing inappropriate" --- you have got to be kidding me. Even Hunter Biden stated otherwise. StupidFakeDave, adults are speaking STFU and go and play with your dolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter said he should not ha ve taken the position.  But there was nothing illegal or corrupt for a US citizen to serve on the board of a foreign corporation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right to the point where his name was used to get access to the State Dept., that crossed the line.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

  When was that?  What access?


----------



## 007

IM2 said:


> And Trump committed a high crime during that phone call.


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## IM2

OKTexas said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there is.  You're a coward who has been ducking the question of the "deliverable" for days.  I expressed an honest opinion, and you respond with your juvenile "so" bullshit, and some Spanish names.   Stick it, gomer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't me - LOL.
> 
> You admitted the Biden thing is fishy, the deliverable is the truth of what happened in 2016 and how Biden got that gig is my guess. Again, I am smart. Very smart. But I am not a mind reader. I don't see anything wrong with what DJT did. I bet prior presidents have done similar crap. This was in an open phone call. He was not hiding anything. Per usual, leftists like you make a mountain out of a mole hill. He should have been more direct, maybe".
> 
> DJT: Your country is very corrupt and my intelligence persons tell me that the whole Russia conspiracy started there in 2016. I have a hard time authorizing additional weaponry to a country that is corrupt. I understand you're trying to clean up the corruption. Would you please share with me what happened with Crowdstrike and how Hunter Biden got that board seat with Burisma? Why was the prosecutor fired?
> 
> I see ZERO wrong with this. NOTHING. He is not asking for the President of Ukraine to make shit up, he is asking for details on shit that actually happened.
> 
> I hope you understand this, Lopez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it was you, you transparent coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing between Hunter Biden & China.  There as nothing inappropriate with Joe Biden in Ukraine.
> 
> Trump's extortion is obvious.
> 
> Your argument is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing between Hunter and China, then why did they send 600K+ to an account controlled by him and Devon Archer?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter.


----------



## IM2

OKTexas said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was you, you transparent coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing between Hunter Biden & China.  There as nothing inappropriate with Joe Biden in Ukraine.
> 
> Trump's extortion is obvious.
> 
> Your argument is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO. "Nothing inappropriate" --- you have got to be kidding me. Even Hunter Biden stated otherwise. StupidFakeDave, adults are speaking STFU and go and play with your dolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter said he should not ha ve taken the position.  But there was nothing illegal or corrupt for a US citizen to serve on the board of a foreign corporation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right to the point where his name was used to get access to the State Dept., that crossed the line.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

When did that happen.


----------



## IM2

007 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump committed a high crime during that phone call.
> 
> 
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Click to expand...

A fool laughs at truth.


----------



## OKTexas

BlindBoo said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a bipartisan vote to remove the president, there needs to be a valid high crime or misdemeanor or the people will revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bribery and Treason are the two specific reasons a president can be impeached for.  Likewise if the people see a valid reason to remove the President not acted on because of a partisan vote, they can also revolt at the ballot box.
Click to expand...



There's a constitutional definition of treason, tell the class how it applies to a freaking phone call.

.


----------



## 007

IM2 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump committed a high crime during that phone call.
> 
> 
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fool laughs at truth.
Click to expand...

Well I ain't no fool, and I ain't laughin' at no truth either...


----------



## IM2

OKTexas said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a bipartisan vote to remove the president, there needs to be a valid high crime or misdemeanor or the people will revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bribery and Treason are the two specific reasons a president can be impeached for.  Likewise if the people see a valid reason to remove the President not acted on because of a partisan vote, they can also revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's a constitutional definition of treason, tell the class how it applies to a freaking phone call.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I know you want to try playing this off as just a phone call. But during that call there was a conversation and in that conversation Trump committed bribery and extortion.


----------



## IM2

007 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump committed a high crime during that phone call.
> 
> 
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fool laughs at truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I ain't no fool, and I ain't laughin' at no truth either...
Click to expand...

Apparently that is exactly what you are and what you are doing.


----------



## OKTexas

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, was this phantom staffer part of the call, or did they just report what they imagined they heard?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should just ask the russians. They were on the call.
Click to expand...





.


----------



## OKTexas

RealDave said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> 
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ray ray ray.... articles of impeachment do not hafta follow traditional criminal law.  doucherwitz is grabbing at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah see how far it gets in the senate without criminal wrong doing.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure there are many Republicans who will vote no.
Click to expand...



I can think of a couple of dems that may as well.

.


----------



## 007

IM2 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump committed a high crime during that phone call.
> 
> 
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fool laughs at truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I ain't no fool, and I ain't laughin' at no truth either...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently that is exactly what you are and what you are doing.
Click to expand...

Sorry bubba... but your ship is sinking...


----------



## OKTexas

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about providing a contemporary story instead of revisionist history.
> 
> 
> 
> How about you look one up yourself, you lazy piece of shit?
Click to expand...



Feel free, I'm no ones secretary.

.


----------



## Faun

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again I will ask...........and you will dodge.............show me the part of the treaty that says corruption can't be looked into if your name is Biden.
> 
> While you are doing that, explain which political rival you were referencing if it wasn't Biden.
> 
> It sure is fun painting you into a corner.  (this is where you claim I didn't paint you into a corner in a feeble attempt to ignore the two challenges in this post)
> 
> 
> 
> And I will tell you again, the treaty was not about Biden, try as hard as you wish to make it about him. The treaty is about Trump, who again, was not authorized to use it.
> 
> That's now twice you've asked that and twice I gave you an answer you don't like. If you keep asking you will keep getting the same answer; and you know what repeating yourself but expecting a different response symptomatic of, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you can't back up that claim, dumbfuck...... link us up to the part of the treaty that says the President can't use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps that's why Trump asked for cooperation with the AG 4 times during the call.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why didn't Trump ever actually call upon his Attorney General to contact Ukraine?
Click to expand...

_<crickets>_


----------



## Hutch Starskey

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know this. Now what's your point?
> 
> Are you asserting that they had no first hand knowledge of how this policy was playing out on the Ukrainian side?
> 
> 
> 
> Firsthand is one word. LMAO. You’re so stupid and a pussy. Biden is corrupt and Trump wants to know what happened with the Nepotism gig and firing of the prosecutor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> The substance?
> Nothing?
> 
> Let's try again.
> 
> Are you asserting that they had no first hand knowledge of how this policy was playing out on the Ukrainian side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying VERY hard to sound as though he has a point that's relevant to anything, but same as Adam ScHITt, is FAILING, MISERABLY... ^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another that won't engage. Go figure.
> 
> I'll  give you another chance as well.
> 
> Are you asserting that they had no first hand knowledge of how this policy was playing out on the Ukrainian side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Engage? You're a pussy.
Click to expand...




AzogtheDefiler said:


> Engage? You're a pussy.



Yes. Engage.  No comprende, bobo?

Still nothing, loser?


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again I will ask...........and you will dodge.............show me the part of the treaty that says corruption can't be looked into if your name is Biden.
> 
> While you are doing that, explain which political rival you were referencing if it wasn't Biden.
> 
> It sure is fun painting you into a corner.  (this is where you claim I didn't paint you into a corner in a feeble attempt to ignore the two challenges in this post)
> 
> 
> 
> And I will tell you again, the treaty was not about Biden, try as hard as you wish to make it about him. The treaty is about Trump, who again, was not authorized to use it.
> 
> That's now twice you've asked that and twice I gave you an answer you don't like. If you keep asking you will keep getting the same answer; and you know what repeating yourself but expecting a different response symptomatic of, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you can't back up that claim, dumbfuck...... link us up to the part of the treaty that says the President can't use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps that's why Trump asked for cooperation with the AG 4 times during the call.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why didn't Trump ever actually call upon his Attorney General to contact Ukraine?
Click to expand...



How do you know he didn't, the DOJ doesn't discuss investigations, perhaps Durham is looking into it along with other things that happened. If it was ongoing, there would be no need to discuss it, would there?

.


----------



## OKTexas

IM2 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> 
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those "witnesses" wouldn't be allowed to go near a real court of law.  Their "testimony" is absolutely worthless in legal terms.  It's propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those "witnesses" wouldn't be allowed to go near a real court of law. Their "testimony" is absolutely worthless in legal terms. It's propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant drivel.
> Your pathetic attempts to characterize this sworn testimony by highly credible witnesses as something less than that only betrays your weak position and desperation.
> 
> It's now part of the congressional record and history regardless of your retarded blathering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be a witness you have to witness something, they didn't.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did witness something.
Click to expand...



What?

.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I will tell you again, the treaty was not about Biden, try as hard as you wish to make it about him. The treaty is about Trump, who again, was not authorized to use it.
> 
> That's now twice you've asked that and twice I gave you an answer you don't like. If you keep asking you will keep getting the same answer; and you know what repeating yourself but expecting a different response symptomatic of, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Since you can't back up that claim, dumbfuck...... link us up to the part of the treaty that says the President can't use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps that's why Trump asked for cooperation with the AG 4 times during the call.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why didn't Trump ever actually call upon his Attorney General to contact Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know he didn't, the DOJ doesn't discuss investigations, perhaps Durham is looking into it along with other things that happened. If it was ongoing, there would be no need to discuss it, would there?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Justice Department: Trump never asked Barr to talk to Ukraine


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

IM2 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Thanks for asking!
> 
> 
> 
> Fake Dossier. A bunch of HRC BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooops, also false. Thanks for posting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let the voters decide. Seems simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't have that.  The voters did decide last election, and that's what this impeachment is all about.  Trump didn't get permission from the Democrats or the establishment to take the job.  We the people just gave it to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The voters decided for Clinton.
Click to expand...

She did not get the majority so they actually did not


----------



## Hutch Starskey

mudwhistle said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still sworn testimony, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearsay is not first hand testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The conversation was about Vindman's testimony. Vindman was on the call, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My understanding was Vindman wasn't on the call.....his twin brother claimed to be.
Click to expand...




mudwhistle said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still sworn testimony, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearsay is not first hand testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The conversation was about Vindman's testimony. Vindman was on the call, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My understanding was Vindman wasn't on the call.....his twin brother claimed to be.
Click to expand...




mudwhistle said:


> My understanding was Vindman wasn't on the call.....his twin brother claimed to be.


Your understanding is shit. Everyone knows this.

READ: Testimony Of Alexander Vindman, The White House's Ukraine Specialist


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Thanks for asking!
> 
> 
> 
> Fake Dossier. A bunch of HRC BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooops, also false. Thanks for posting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let the voters decide. Seems simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't have that.  The voters did decide last election, and that's what this impeachment is all about.  Trump didn't get permission from the Democrats or the establishment to take the job.  We the people just gave it to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This impeachment has nothing to do with the election.
> 
> It has to do with Trump breaking the law.
Click to expand...

Unless you can prove intent you cannot prove he broke the law. FakeStupidDave, do you have dementia?


----------



## OKTexas

IM2 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just described what Biden did.
> 
> 
> 
> What political gain?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keeping his job.  If it was exposed that he used his position as VP to get his crackhead son, who had zero experience in oil and gas, and zero experience in Ukraine, a no-show position based solely on his last name on the Board of Directors of a Ukranian oil and gas company, Biden would have been toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More blatant lies
> 
> There is ZERO evidence of Biden soliciting a job for his son
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What? Why did Devon Archer visit poppa joe in the WH two days before Hunter was appointed to the board?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And this is according to who?
Click to expand...



WH visitor logs. A video of the report has been posted in this thread.

.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Hutch Starskey said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firsthand is one word. LMAO. You’re so stupid and a pussy. Biden is corrupt and Trump wants to know what happened with the Nepotism gig and firing of the prosecutor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> The substance?
> Nothing?
> 
> Let's try again.
> 
> Are you asserting that they had no first hand knowledge of how this policy was playing out on the Ukrainian side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying VERY hard to sound as though he has a point that's relevant to anything, but same as Adam ScHITt, is FAILING, MISERABLY... ^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another that won't engage. Go figure.
> 
> I'll  give you another chance as well.
> 
> Are you asserting that they had no first hand knowledge of how this policy was playing out on the Ukrainian side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Engage? You're a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Engage? You're a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Engage.  No comprende, bobo?
> 
> Still nothing, loser?
Click to expand...

A pussy says what? Old man, you’re out of your league with your incoherent posts.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

toobfreak said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another wasted day the swamp democrat leaders carry on this impeachment charade. All taken advantage of by the hard working tax payer expense.
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is, yesterday was the BIG DAY, the STAR WITNESSES, the day that they were SUPPOSED to GET TRUMP, but it fizzled like a melting lollipop.
> So today, not only is no one covering this FARCE, no one wants to WATCH IT.
> It's OVER. The dems blew their wad and it's OVER.
> Now comes the IG report, and the demtrash have a RUDE AWAKENING coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I was about to ask-- -- --  I turned the TV on at 10AM.
> 
> CBS nothing.
> ABC nothing.
> NBC nothing.
> PBS nothing.
> FOX nothing.
> So I tried again at 11AM.  Still nothing but soap operas and Sesame Street.  Guess the networks lost enough revenue for one day.  Oh well, yesterday was a screaming yawner anyway.  I suppose the remainder will be left for some obscure cable channel now where no one will watch it or care.
> 
> Trump was right again.  Is it too late to ask for a refund?  I figure the democrats are into every taxpaying in this country now for a few bucks.  Democrats:  consider that my campaign contribution for whatever fuckwit you eventually nominate.
Click to expand...


There was no testimony scheduled today, dope.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> The substance?
> Nothing?
> 
> Let's try again.
> 
> Are you asserting that they had no first hand knowledge of how this policy was playing out on the Ukrainian side?
> 
> 
> 
> Trying VERY hard to sound as though he has a point that's relevant to anything, but same as Adam ScHITt, is FAILING, MISERABLY... ^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another that won't engage. Go figure.
> 
> I'll  give you another chance as well.
> 
> Are you asserting that they had no first hand knowledge of how this policy was playing out on the Ukrainian side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Engage? You're a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Engage? You're a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Engage.  No comprende, bobo?
> 
> Still nothing, loser?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A pussy says what? Old man, you’re out of your league with your incoherent posts.
Click to expand...


Keep dancing, bobo.


----------



## OKTexas

RealDave said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing between Hunter Biden & China.  There as nothing inappropriate with Joe Biden in Ukraine.
> 
> Trump's extortion is obvious.
> 
> Your argument is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO. "Nothing inappropriate" --- you have got to be kidding me. Even Hunter Biden stated otherwise. StupidFakeDave, adults are speaking STFU and go and play with your dolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter said he should not ha ve taken the position.  But there was nothing illegal or corrupt for a US citizen to serve on the board of a foreign corporation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right to the point where his name was used to get access to the State Dept., that crossed the line.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was that?  What access?
Click to expand...



Emails Reveal Burisma Consulting Firm Leveraged Hunter Biden To Get State Dept. Meetings

The State Dept is scheduled to release more emails next month in response to a FOIA.

.


----------



## OKTexas

IM2 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't me - LOL.
> 
> You admitted the Biden thing is fishy, the deliverable is the truth of what happened in 2016 and how Biden got that gig is my guess. Again, I am smart. Very smart. But I am not a mind reader. I don't see anything wrong with what DJT did. I bet prior presidents have done similar crap. This was in an open phone call. He was not hiding anything. Per usual, leftists like you make a mountain out of a mole hill. He should have been more direct, maybe".
> 
> DJT: Your country is very corrupt and my intelligence persons tell me that the whole Russia conspiracy started there in 2016. I have a hard time authorizing additional weaponry to a country that is corrupt. I understand you're trying to clean up the corruption. Would you please share with me what happened with Crowdstrike and how Hunter Biden got that board seat with Burisma? Why was the prosecutor fired?
> 
> I see ZERO wrong with this. NOTHING. He is not asking for the President of Ukraine to make shit up, he is asking for details on shit that actually happened.
> 
> I hope you understand this, Lopez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was you, you transparent coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing between Hunter Biden & China.  There as nothing inappropriate with Joe Biden in Ukraine.
> 
> Trump's extortion is obvious.
> 
> Your argument is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing between Hunter and China, then why did they send 600K+ to an account controlled by him and Devon Archer?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter.
Click to expand...



The crackhead lied and said he hadn't made ANY money off the China deal, so yes, it does matter. Funny how Hunter makes out every time daddy is involved.

.


----------



## OKTexas

IM2 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing between Hunter Biden & China.  There as nothing inappropriate with Joe Biden in Ukraine.
> 
> Trump's extortion is obvious.
> 
> Your argument is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO. "Nothing inappropriate" --- you have got to be kidding me. Even Hunter Biden stated otherwise. StupidFakeDave, adults are speaking STFU and go and play with your dolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter said he should not ha ve taken the position.  But there was nothing illegal or corrupt for a US citizen to serve on the board of a foreign corporation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right to the point where his name was used to get access to the State Dept., that crossed the line.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did that happen.
Click to expand...



DAMN, You idiots don't seem to know anything. I've already posted a link.

.


----------



## OKTexas

IM2 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a bipartisan vote to remove the president, there needs to be a valid high crime or misdemeanor or the people will revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bribery and Treason are the two specific reasons a president can be impeached for.  Likewise if the people see a valid reason to remove the President not acted on because of a partisan vote, they can also revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's a constitutional definition of treason, tell the class how it applies to a freaking phone call.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you want to try playing this off as just a phone call. But during that call there was a conversation and in that conversation Trump committed bribery and extortion.
Click to expand...



Even IF that were true, that doesn't meet the constitutional definition of treason, no matter how much you commies say it.

.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

The rats see the ship is sinking.  This one just happens to be the guy who signed off on holding the Ukraine cash.

1st question-  Who ordered or directed you to hold the aid funding to Ukraine?

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wa...s-testify-impeachment-inquiry/?outputType=amp

"A longtime career employee at the White House Office of Management and Budget is expected to break ranks and testify Saturday in the House Democrats’ impeachment inquiry, potentially filling in important details on the holdup of military aid to Ukraine.

Mark Sandy would be the first OMB employee to testify in the inquiry, after OMB acting director Russell T. Vought and two other political appointees at the agency defied congressional subpoenas to appear. The White House has called the impeachment inquiry unconstitutional and ordered administration officials not to participate.

Unlike these other OMB officials, Sandy is a career employee, not one appointed by the president. He has worked at the agency off and on for over a decade, under presidents of both parties, climbing the ranks to his current role as deputy associate director for national security programs..........

Sandy could provide insight into the process by which some $400 million in military and security aid to Ukraine was held up over the summer. He was among the career staffers who raised questions about the holdup on the aid, people familiar with the matter said, and his role gave him responsibility for signing the documents required to hold it up. The people spoke on the condition of anonymity to discuss internal deliberations.

Sandy’s signature appears on at least one of these so-called apportionment letters in July that prevented the money from going to Ukraine, according to copies of the documents discussed during an earlier deposition in the impeachment inquiry, a transcript of which was made public. But after that, the process for approving or denying such funds was taken over by a political appointee at OMB, Michael Duffey, who defied a congressional subpoena to testify earlier this month. The money had already been approved by Congress."


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you can't back up that claim, dumbfuck...... link us up to the part of the treaty that says the President can't use it.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps that's why Trump asked for cooperation with the AG 4 times during the call.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why didn't Trump ever actually call upon his Attorney General to contact Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know he didn't, the DOJ doesn't discuss investigations, perhaps Durham is looking into it along with other things that happened. If it was ongoing, there would be no need to discuss it, would there?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Justice Department: Trump never asked Barr to talk to Ukraine
Click to expand...



Funny, I heard him do it on TV several times. But once again, how do you know they aren't already looking into it?

.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you can't back up that claim, dumbfuck...... link us up to the part of the treaty that says the President can't use it.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nowhere in there does it say the President can't use it.  In fact, it never even mentions the President, dumbfuck.
> 
> Try again, dumbfuck.
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what part of, _"each Contracting State *shall* have a Central Authority *to make and receive requests pursuant to this treaty*,"_ is above your single digit IQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say the president can't simply make a personal request?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, it says who can. No one else outside of that can. Your moronic position is like saying the Judiciary can impeach a president because the Constitution doesn't say they can't.
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron, ya lying fucking moron??
> 
> Ever???
Click to expand...

We've already been over this multiple times, dumbass.  If they go outside the channels specified in the treaty, then they aren't entitle to receive the services they are requesting.  That's all the treaty says.  It's certainly not against the law for them to do so.

You've come down on both sides of this issue now, and you claimed I'm a dumbass in both cases.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

IM2 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a bipartisan vote to remove the president, there needs to be a valid high crime or misdemeanor or the people will revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bribery and Treason are the two specific reasons a president can be impeached for.  Likewise if the people see a valid reason to remove the President not acted on because of a partisan vote, they can also revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's a constitutional definition of treason, tell the class how it applies to a freaking phone call.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you want to try playing this off as just a phone call. But during that call there was a conversation and in that conversation Trump committed bribery and extortion.
Click to expand...


Exact words please, and no commie interpretations either.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps that's why Trump asked for cooperation with the AG 4 times during the call.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why didn't Trump ever actually call upon his Attorney General to contact Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know he didn't, the DOJ doesn't discuss investigations, perhaps Durham is looking into it along with other things that happened. If it was ongoing, there would be no need to discuss it, would there?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Justice Department: Trump never asked Barr to talk to Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I heard him do it on TV several times. But once again, how do you know they aren't already looking into it?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

From the article ...

*DOJ says no such call between Barr and the Ukrainians ended up taking place.*​


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere in there does it say the President can't use it.  In fact, it never even mentions the President, dumbfuck.
> 
> Try again, dumbfuck.
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what part of, _"each Contracting State *shall* have a Central Authority *to make and receive requests pursuant to this treaty*,"_ is above your single digit IQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed it barred the President from using it.  You failed to show where it does that, dumbfuck.
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged, dumbfuck.
> 
> You must think Trump is the Attorney General and Zelensky is the Prosecutor General.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another fail by you, dumbfuck.
> 
> Where does the treaty say the President can't use it, dumbfuck?
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You poor, deranged dumbfuck, it doesn't say you can't request such assistance under that treaty -- that doesn't mean that treaty allows you to request the president of Ukraine to investigate Biden.
> 
> Are you ever not a dumbfuck, dumbfuck?
> 
> Ever???
Click to expand...

Sure it does.  Of course, you are likely to be ignored unless you are the President of the United States.


----------



## IM2

The Original Tree said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since impeachment is a political process, not a legal one, hearsay evidence is always admissibly.    To impeach a person and remove them from office, there is no requirement for a violation of a federal statue.  Violation of oath of office, improper use of power, conduct unbecoming a president are valid articles of impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> Fishing without a license
> Tearing the label off a pillow, etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the house can muster the votes, they can impeach the president for any reason.  Likewise, if the senate has the votes after the house impeaches the president, they can convict/remove him from office for any reason.  However, the constitutional standard is high crimes and misdemeanors, and it is very unlikely that there will be a 2/3 vote in the senate to remove the president without a bipartisan vote.  For a bipartisan vote to remove the president, there needs to be a valid high crime or misdemeanor or the people will revolt at the ballot box.  That being said, the house may impeach Trump on a partisan basis simply because the dems hate his guts and consider him evil..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Impeachment Occurs in The Senate.  The Only thing The House can do is recommend and request an Impeachment of a President.  If the Request is unwarranted The Senate can table it and do not even have to consider it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clinton was impeached by the house and then acquitted by the senate.
> View attachment 289838
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *That's actually wrong.  The House Writes Articles of Impeachment, and that is all they can do.  They vote on The Articles of Impeachment to decide whether they are to be approved by a majority and then sent to The Senate.  They then send them to The Senate.
> 
> The Senate Impeaches.*
Click to expand...

The senate convicts.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Thanks for asking!
> 
> 
> 
> Fake Dossier. A bunch of HRC BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooops, also false. Thanks for posting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let the voters decide. Seems simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't have that.  The voters did decide last election, and that's what this impeachment is all about.  Trump didn't get permission from the Democrats or the establishment to take the job.  We the people just gave it to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This impeachment has nothing to do with the election.
> 
> It has to do with Trump breaking the law.
Click to expand...


No, it has to do with the Nazis taking one baby step towards removal of a President.  It has to do with tarnishing his name for any slight hope of the commies winning the next election.  That's what it has to do with.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No such crime.
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fucking moron...
> 
> *The Articles of impeachment against Richard Nixon*
> *Article II*
> ARTICLE II, *ABUSE OF POWER*. (Approved 28-10)
> 
> Using the powers of the office of President of the United States, Richard M. Nixon, in violation of his constitutional oath faithfully to execute the office of President of the United States, and to the best of his ability preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States, and in disregard of his constitutional duty to take care that the laws be faithfully executed, has repeatedly engaged in conduct violating the constitutional rights of citizens, impairing the due and proper administration of justice in the conduct of lawful inquiries, of contravening the law of governing agencies of the executive branch and the purposes of these agencies.​
> *H. Rept. 105-830 - IMPEACHMENT OF WILLIAM JEFFERSON CLINTON, PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES*
> D. Article IV--*Abuse of Power*
> 
> *Article IV - 1*
> 1. The President abused his power by refusing and failing to respond to certain written requests for admission and willfully made perjurious, false, and misleading sworn statements in response to certain written requests for admission propounded to him by the Committee​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote the statute titled "Abuse of power."  The fact that a bunch of Dims made up a crime means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There doesn't have to be a statute, ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> Have you learned nothing at all??
> 
> _“You don’t even have to be convicted of a crime to lose your job in this constitutional republic, if this body determines that your conduct as a public official is clearly out of bounds in your role.” ~ Lindsey Graham_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  For something to be a crime, there has to be a statute.  Otherwise it's just a whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, impeachment is a political procedure, not a criminal one. Didn't you learn anything from Lindsey Graham??
> 
> _“You don’t even have to be convicted of a crime to lose your job in this constitutional republic, if this body determines that your conduct as a public official is clearly out of bounds in your role.” ~ Lindsey Graham_​
Click to expand...

The Constitution says "high crimes and misdemeanors."   That would mean you had to commit an actual crime of some kind.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

IM2 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, was this phantom staffer part of the call, or did they just report what they imagined they heard?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should just ask the russians. They were on the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that what started the collusion investigation; Trump jokingly asking Russia for Hillary's emails???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was already evidence that the Russians were helping Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they were, then Trump had nothing to do with it.  A 2 year 45 million tax dollar investigation proved that.  So tell me, why did DumBama allow that to go on??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It did prove that. And Obama didn't have 140+ meetings with the Russians during his campaign.
Click to expand...


Even if he did, there is no law against it.  Furthermore the Mueller investigation revealed (and I'm using Mueller's own words) No American had anything to do with colluding with Russia.


----------



## IM2

Ray From Cleveland said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a bipartisan vote to remove the president, there needs to be a valid high crime or misdemeanor or the people will revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bribery and Treason are the two specific reasons a president can be impeached for.  Likewise if the people see a valid reason to remove the President not acted on because of a partisan vote, they can also revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's a constitutional definition of treason, tell the class how it applies to a freaking phone call.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you want to try playing this off as just a phone call. But during that call there was a conversation and in that conversation Trump committed bribery and extortion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exact words please, and no commie interpretations either.
Click to expand...

There are no commie interpretations and you know the exact words.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Cellblock2429 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was you, you transparent coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing between Hunter Biden & China.  There as nothing inappropriate with Joe Biden in Ukraine.
> 
> Trump's extortion is obvious.
> 
> Your argument is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO. "Nothing inappropriate" --- you have got to be kidding me. Even Hunter Biden stated otherwise. StupidFakeDave, adults are speaking STFU and go and play with your dolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter said he should not ha ve taken the position.  But there was nothing illegal or corrupt for a US citizen to serve on the board of a foreign corporation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/
> George Kent testified that in 2014, the first thing…” This was *under the Obama administration. “The first thing the U.S. demanded from Ukraine in exchange for aid was an investigation of Burisma” in 2014. He said the investigation was “closed down due to bribery and corruption.” *Remember, Kent here is an expert on corruption — anti-corruption and bribery, or whatever.
> 
> Now, why was this investigation closed down? In 2014, the U.S. demanded exactly what Trump did. The Obama administration demanded Ukraine investigate Burisma in exchange for aid. But it was closed down, maybe because Biden was hired by Burisma in late 2014! Maybe they closed it down because Burisma did what they had to do to close it down. They hired Biden and his kid. In 2015, George Kent pushed to reopen the investigation, but Obama ignored the request. So George Kent admitted that the State Department wanted to do exactly what they’re now saying Trump should be impeached for.
> George Kent’s Bombshell Admission
Click to expand...

Yes, dope. That's  why the Obama admin withheld aid until the corrupt prosecutor was sacked.

Get it now?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

IM2 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Thanks for asking!
> 
> 
> 
> Fake Dossier. A bunch of HRC BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooops, also false. Thanks for posting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let the voters decide. Seems simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't have that.  The voters did decide last election, and that's what this impeachment is all about.  Trump didn't get permission from the Democrats or the establishment to take the job.  We the people just gave it to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The voters decided for Clinton.
Click to expand...


Then why isn't she President today?


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you can't back up that claim, dumbfuck...... link us up to the part of the treaty that says the President can't use it.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nowhere in there does it say the President can't use it.  In fact, it never even mentions the President, dumbfuck.
> 
> Try again, dumbfuck.
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what part of, _"each Contracting State *shall* have a Central Authority *to make and receive requests pursuant to this treaty*,"_ is above your single digit IQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say the president can't simply make a personal request?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, it says who can. No one else outside of that can. Your moronic position is like saying the Judiciary can impeach a president because the Constitution doesn't say they can't.
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron, ya lying fucking moron??
> 
> Ever???
Click to expand...

It says who is entitled to receive services, moron.  It doesn't say that it's against the law for anyone else to ask.  You analogy is gross bullshit, of course.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

IM2 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a bipartisan vote to remove the president, there needs to be a valid high crime or misdemeanor or the people will revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bribery and Treason are the two specific reasons a president can be impeached for.  Likewise if the people see a valid reason to remove the President not acted on because of a partisan vote, they can also revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's a constitutional definition of treason, tell the class how it applies to a freaking phone call.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you want to try playing this off as just a phone call. But during that call there was a conversation and in that conversation Trump committed bribery and extortion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exact words please, and no commie interpretations either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are no commie interpretations and you know the exact words.
Click to expand...


If I did, I must be the only one between us because you obviously can't answer my question.


----------



## bripat9643

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody was fishing for a crime during Nixon or Clinton.  They both knew the jig was up.  What the Democrats are trying to do to Trump is find the crime so they can impeach him, even if it's holding a witness guilty on obstruction simply because they got a date wrong or something like that.
> 
> View attachment 289841
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.  How long was the Starr investigation?   How many subjects did they try?
> 
> Trump is flaunting his corruption right out in the open.   He is spitting on the US Constitution .
> 
> And you love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I love is how you Democrats are chasing voters to our side.  That's what I love about it.  If your heads weren't so clouded to see what others see, you'd understand the damage Democrats are doing to themselves.
> 
> Trump Campaign Raises $3.1M in Donations During Impeachment Hearings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The wealthy are scared to death they will lose their buddy who keeps handing them money.
> 
> As an Amerocan, I don't give a shit about voters.  I care about justice and the US Constitution.
> 
> Too band you Trumpettes can't say the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you cared about justice you wouldn't be on here telling everyone how the rich should be looted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? The rich are the ones robbing everybody else.
Click to expand...

Really?  Then why don't you have them arrested?


----------



## IM2

Ray From Cleveland said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should just ask the russians. They were on the call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that what started the collusion investigation; Trump jokingly asking Russia for Hillary's emails???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was already evidence that the Russians were helping Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they were, then Trump had nothing to do with it.  A 2 year 45 million tax dollar investigation proved that.  So tell me, why did DumBama allow that to go on??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It did prove that. And Obama didn't have 140+ meetings with the Russians during his campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if he did, there is no law against it.  Furthermore the Mueller investigation revealed (and I'm using Mueller's own words) No American had anything to do with colluding with Russia.
Click to expand...


You are not using Mueller's words because Mueller's words say they weren't looking for collusion.


----------



## bripat9643

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, was this phantom staffer part of the call, or did they just report what they imagined they heard?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should just ask the russians. They were on the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that what started the collusion investigation; Trump jokingly asking Russia for Hillary's emails???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was already evidence that the Russians were helping Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What evidence was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really assfuck.  Pull your head out of your fast ass & become better informed.
Click to expand...

Obviously you can't name any example of the Russians helping Trump.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere in there does it say the President can't use it.  In fact, it never even mentions the President, dumbfuck.
> 
> Try again, dumbfuck.
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what part of, _"each Contracting State *shall* have a Central Authority *to make and receive requests pursuant to this treaty*,"_ is above your single digit IQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say the president can't simply make a personal request?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, it says who can. No one else outside of that can. Your moronic position is like saying the Judiciary can impeach a president because the Constitution doesn't say they can't.
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron, ya lying fucking moron??
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've already been over this multiple times, dumbass.  If they go outside the channels specified in the treaty, then they aren't entitle to receive the services they are requesting.  That's all the treaty says.  It's certainly not against the law for them to do so.
> 
> You've come down on both sides of this issue now, and you claimed I'm a dumbass in both cases.
Click to expand...

Lying fucking moron, even you posted this from the treaty (even though you don't understand it) ...

*Each Contracting State shall have a Central Authority to make and receive requests pursuant to this Treaty.*​
It also states ...

*Article 2 provides for the establishment of Central Authorities and defines Central Authorities for purposes of the Treaty. For the United States, the Central Authority shall be the Attorney General VI or a person designated by the Attorney General. For Ukraine, the Central Authority shall be the Ministry of Justice and the Office of the Prosecutor General. The article provides that the Central Authorities shall communicate directly with one another for the purposes of the Treaty.*​
Are you ever not a lying fucking moron, lying fucking moron?

Ever???


----------



## Hutch Starskey

OKTexas said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Food for thought.  It is what our foreign policy is based on and Trump was trying to weaponized it against his domestic opposition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Kent testified that Trumps policies on Ukraine are much better than maobamas was. Go figure. Kent also said he warned Bidens staff about Hunter.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which of course is completely irrelevant to the misconduct in question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, if Kent had concerns about the Bidens it's perfectly understandable that the President might share those concerns. Burisma used Hunter to buy access to maobamas State Dept. State Dept emails are just now coming to light proving that.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were comparing Obama and Trump policy, dope.
> 
> Obama's policy is irrelevant to Trump's  abuse of power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you capable of reading more than one sentence at a time. Try it. Otherwise be more specific in your responses.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


LOL....I gave you two, double spaced sentences that went over your head, dope.


----------



## IM2

Ray From Cleveland said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bribery and Treason are the two specific reasons a president can be impeached for.  Likewise if the people see a valid reason to remove the President not acted on because of a partisan vote, they can also revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a constitutional definition of treason, tell the class how it applies to a freaking phone call.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you want to try playing this off as just a phone call. But during that call there was a conversation and in that conversation Trump committed bribery and extortion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exact words please, and no commie interpretations either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are no commie interpretations and you know the exact words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I did, I must be the only one between us because you obviously can't answer my question.
Click to expand...

There is a difference between can't answer and not going to answer. You know what was said on that call and you know exactly where the bribery occurred in that call.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere in there does it say the President can't use it.  In fact, it never even mentions the President, dumbfuck.
> 
> Try again, dumbfuck.
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what part of, _"each Contracting State *shall* have a Central Authority *to make and receive requests pursuant to this treaty*,"_ is above your single digit IQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say the president can't simply make a personal request?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, it says who can. No one else outside of that can. Your moronic position is like saying the Judiciary can impeach a president because the Constitution doesn't say they can't.
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron, ya lying fucking moron??
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've already been over this multiple times, dumbass.  If they go outside the channels specified in the treaty, then they aren't entitle to receive the services they are requesting.  That's all the treaty says.  It's certainly not against the law for them to do so.
> 
> You've come down on both sides of this issue now, and you claimed I'm a dumbass in both cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, even you posted this from the treaty (even though you don't understand it) ...
> 
> *Each Contracting State shall have a Central Authority to make and receive requests pursuant to this Treaty.*​
> It also states ...
> 
> *Article 2 provides for the establishment of Central Authorities and defines Central Authorities for purposes of the Treaty. For the United States, the Central Authority shall be the Attorney General VI or a person designated by the Attorney General. For Ukraine, the Central Authority shall be the Ministry of Justice and the Office of the Prosecutor General. The article provides that the Central Authorities shall communicate directly with one another for the purposes of the Treaty.*​
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron, lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
Click to expand...

Your post doesn't contradict what I said, moron.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what part of, _"each Contracting State *shall* have a Central Authority *to make and receive requests pursuant to this treaty*,"_ is above your single digit IQ?
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed it barred the President from using it.  You failed to show where it does that, dumbfuck.
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged, dumbfuck.
> 
> You must think Trump is the Attorney General and Zelensky is the Prosecutor General.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another fail by you, dumbfuck.
> 
> Where does the treaty say the President can't use it, dumbfuck?
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You poor, deranged dumbfuck, it doesn't say you can't request such assistance under that treaty -- that doesn't mean that treaty allows you to request the president of Ukraine to investigate Biden.
> 
> Are you ever not a dumbfuck, dumbfuck?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it does.  Of course, you are likely to be ignored unless you are the President of the United States.
Click to expand...

Lying fucking moron -- *"for the purposes of the Treaty"* is limited to the Central Authority. Trump, as president, can still ask the president of Ukraine to investigate his political rival, but it's still illegal to ask that and it's outside the purview of that treaty since it's not abiding by the requirements of the treaty.


----------



## jillian

BluesLegend said:


> You gutless Dem clowns do something about it DO IT impeach Trump.


Trumpkin cultists are embarrassing


----------



## bripat9643

jillian said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it say the president can't simply make a personal request?
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fucking moron, it says who can. No one else outside of that can. Your moronic position is like saying the Judiciary can impeach a president because the Constitution doesn't say they can't.
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron, ya lying fucking moron??
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've already been over this multiple times, dumbass.  If they go outside the channels specified in the treaty, then they aren't entitle to receive the services they are requesting.  That's all the treaty says.  It's certainly not against the law for them to do so.
> 
> You've come down on both sides of this issue now, and you claimed I'm a dumbass in both cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, even you posted this from the treaty (even though you don't understand it) ...
> 
> *Each Contracting State shall have a Central Authority to make and receive requests pursuant to this Treaty.*​
> It also states ...
> 
> *Article 2 provides for the establishment of Central Authorities and defines Central Authorities for purposes of the Treaty. For the United States, the Central Authority shall be the Attorney General VI or a person designated by the Attorney General. For Ukraine, the Central Authority shall be the Ministry of Justice and the Office of the Prosecutor General. The article provides that the Central Authorities shall communicate directly with one another for the purposes of the Treaty.*​
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron, lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post doesn't contradict what I said, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post is imbecilic you brain dead loon
Click to expand...

Ironic.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps that's why Trump asked for cooperation with the AG 4 times during the call.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Then why didn't Trump ever actually call upon his Attorney General to contact Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know he didn't, the DOJ doesn't discuss investigations, perhaps Durham is looking into it along with other things that happened. If it was ongoing, there would be no need to discuss it, would there?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Justice Department: Trump never asked Barr to talk to Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I heard him do it on TV several times. But once again, how do you know they aren't already looking into it?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the article ...
> 
> *DOJ says no such call between Barr and the Ukrainians ended up taking place.*​
Click to expand...



And of course things never change, RIGHT?

.


----------



## IM2

bripat9643 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.  How long was the Starr investigation?   How many subjects did they try?
> 
> Trump is flaunting his corruption right out in the open.   He is spitting on the US Constitution .
> 
> And you love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I love is how you Democrats are chasing voters to our side.  That's what I love about it.  If your heads weren't so clouded to see what others see, you'd understand the damage Democrats are doing to themselves.
> 
> Trump Campaign Raises $3.1M in Donations During Impeachment Hearings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The wealthy are scared to death they will lose their buddy who keeps handing them money.
> 
> As an Amerocan, I don't give a shit about voters.  I care about justice and the US Constitution.
> 
> Too band you Trumpettes can't say the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you cared about justice you wouldn't be on here telling everyone how the rich should be looted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? The rich are the ones robbing everybody else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  Then why don't you have them arrested?
Click to expand...

Let me know how you feel when your tax cut runs out while the rich keep getting them in 1 year and 1.5 months.


----------



## regent

Cellblock2429 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was you, you transparent coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing between Hunter Biden & China.  There as nothing inappropriate with Joe Biden in Ukraine.
> 
> Trump's extortion is obvious.
> 
> Your argument is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO. "Nothing inappropriate" --- you have got to be kidding me. Even Hunter Biden stated otherwise. StupidFakeDave, adults are speaking STFU and go and play with your dolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter said he should not ha ve taken the position.  But there was nothing illegal or corrupt for a US citizen to serve on the board of a foreign corporation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/
> George Kent testified that in 2014, the first thing…” This was *under the Obama administration. “The first thing the U.S. demanded from Ukraine in exchange for aid was an investigation of Burisma” in 2014. He said the investigation was “closed down due to bribery and corruption.” *Remember, Kent here is an expert on corruption — anti-corruption and bribery, or whatever.
> 
> Now, why was this investigation closed down? In 2014, the U.S. demanded exactly what Trump did. The Obama administration demanded Ukraine investigate Burisma in exchange for aid. But it was closed down, maybe because Biden was hired by Burisma in late 2014! Maybe they closed it down because Burisma did what they had to do to close it down. They hired Biden and his kid. In 2015, George Kent pushed to reopen the investigation, but Obama ignored the request. So George Kent admitted that the State Department wanted to do exactly what they’re now saying Trump should be impeached for.
> George Kent’s Bombshell Admission
Click to expand...

Was Lenin a Republican?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Hutch Starskey said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> 
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearsay is not first hand testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The conversation was about Vindman's testimony. Vindman was on the call, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My understanding was Vindman wasn't on the call.....his twin brother claimed to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions are not admissible in court unless it's from an expert witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearsay is not first hand testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The conversation was about Vindman's testimony. Vindman was on the call, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My understanding was Vindman wasn't on the call.....his twin brother claimed to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding was Vindman wasn't on the call.....his twin brother claimed to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your understanding is shit. Everyone knows this.
> 
> READ: Testimony Of Alexander Vindman, The White House's Ukraine Specialist
Click to expand...

Husky is a triggered Leftist. His posts make me laugh.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I love is how you Democrats are chasing voters to our side.  That's what I love about it.  If your heads weren't so clouded to see what others see, you'd understand the damage Democrats are doing to themselves.
> 
> Trump Campaign Raises $3.1M in Donations During Impeachment Hearings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wealthy are scared to death they will lose their buddy who keeps handing them money.
> 
> As an Amerocan, I don't give a shit about voters.  I care about justice and the US Constitution.
> 
> Too band you Trumpettes can't say the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you cared about justice you wouldn't be on here telling everyone how the rich should be looted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? The rich are the ones robbing everybody else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  Then why don't you have them arrested?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me know how you feel when your tax cut runs out while the rich keep getting them in 1 year and 1.5 months.
Click to expand...


If Democrats continue to hold the House, let's see if they sponsor a bill to extend it.


----------



## OKTexas

Hutch Starskey said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Kent testified that Trumps policies on Ukraine are much better than maobamas was. Go figure. Kent also said he warned Bidens staff about Hunter.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which of course is completely irrelevant to the misconduct in question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, if Kent had concerns about the Bidens it's perfectly understandable that the President might share those concerns. Burisma used Hunter to buy access to maobamas State Dept. State Dept emails are just now coming to light proving that.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were comparing Obama and Trump policy, dope.
> 
> Obama's policy is irrelevant to Trump's  abuse of power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you capable of reading more than one sentence at a time. Try it. Otherwise be more specific in your responses.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL....I gave you two, double spaced sentences that went over your head, dope.
Click to expand...



OOPS, I misread it.

.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Hutch Starskey said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing between Hunter Biden & China.  There as nothing inappropriate with Joe Biden in Ukraine.
> 
> Trump's extortion is obvious.
> 
> Your argument is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO. "Nothing inappropriate" --- you have got to be kidding me. Even Hunter Biden stated otherwise. StupidFakeDave, adults are speaking STFU and go and play with your dolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter said he should not ha ve taken the position.  But there was nothing illegal or corrupt for a US citizen to serve on the board of a foreign corporation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/
> George Kent testified that in 2014, the first thing…” This was *under the Obama administration. “The first thing the U.S. demanded from Ukraine in exchange for aid was an investigation of Burisma” in 2014. He said the investigation was “closed down due to bribery and corruption.” *Remember, Kent here is an expert on corruption — anti-corruption and bribery, or whatever.
> 
> Now, why was this investigation closed down? In 2014, the U.S. demanded exactly what Trump did. The Obama administration demanded Ukraine investigate Burisma in exchange for aid. But it was closed down, maybe because Biden was hired by Burisma in late 2014! Maybe they closed it down because Burisma did what they had to do to close it down. They hired Biden and his kid. In 2015, George Kent pushed to reopen the investigation, but Obama ignored the request. So George Kent admitted that the State Department wanted to do exactly what they’re now saying Trump should be impeached for.
> George Kent’s Bombshell Admission
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, dope. That's  why the Obama admin withheld aid until the corrupt prosecutor was sacked.
> 
> Get it now?
Click to expand...

You don’t get it. You’re a triggered Leftist.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

IM2 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a constitutional definition of treason, tell the class how it applies to a freaking phone call.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I know you want to try playing this off as just a phone call. But during that call there was a conversation and in that conversation Trump committed bribery and extortion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exact words please, and no commie interpretations either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are no commie interpretations and you know the exact words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I did, I must be the only one between us because you obviously can't answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a difference between can't answer and not going to answer. You know what was said on that call and you know exactly where the bribery occurred in that call.
Click to expand...


That's why I'm asking.  I read the transcript about a dozen times or so, and I can't find where Trump stated Ukraine could have US aid if they conduct an investigation on Biden.  So I must have missed something, so perhaps you can help.  Give me the exact words that I missed, page and paragraph if possible.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay is not first hand testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The conversation was about Vindman's testimony. Vindman was on the call, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My understanding was Vindman wasn't on the call.....his twin brother claimed to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearsay is not first hand testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The conversation was about Vindman's testimony. Vindman was on the call, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My understanding was Vindman wasn't on the call.....his twin brother claimed to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding was Vindman wasn't on the call.....his twin brother claimed to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your understanding is shit. Everyone knows this.
> 
> READ: Testimony Of Alexander Vindman, The White House's Ukraine Specialist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Husky is a triggered Leftist. His posts make me laugh.
Click to expand...


Care to expand on that thought? Tell us all what exactly you found funny.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing between Hunter Biden & China.  There as nothing inappropriate with Joe Biden in Ukraine.
> 
> Trump's extortion is obvious.
> 
> Your argument is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO. "Nothing inappropriate" --- you have got to be kidding me. Even Hunter Biden stated otherwise. StupidFakeDave, adults are speaking STFU and go and play with your dolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter said he should not ha ve taken the position.  But there was nothing illegal or corrupt for a US citizen to serve on the board of a foreign corporation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/
> George Kent testified that in 2014, the first thing…” This was *under the Obama administration. “The first thing the U.S. demanded from Ukraine in exchange for aid was an investigation of Burisma” in 2014. He said the investigation was “closed down due to bribery and corruption.” *Remember, Kent here is an expert on corruption — anti-corruption and bribery, or whatever.
> 
> Now, why was this investigation closed down? In 2014, the U.S. demanded exactly what Trump did. The Obama administration demanded Ukraine investigate Burisma in exchange for aid. But it was closed down, maybe because Biden was hired by Burisma in late 2014! Maybe they closed it down because Burisma did what they had to do to close it down. They hired Biden and his kid. In 2015, George Kent pushed to reopen the investigation, but Obama ignored the request. So George Kent admitted that the State Department wanted to do exactly what they’re now saying Trump should be impeached for.
> George Kent’s Bombshell Admission
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, dope. That's  why the Obama admin withheld aid until the corrupt prosecutor was sacked.
> 
> Get it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t get it. You’re a triggered Leftist.
Click to expand...


School me, professor.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

IM2 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that what started the collusion investigation; Trump jokingly asking Russia for Hillary's emails???
> 
> 
> 
> There was already evidence that the Russians were helping Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they were, then Trump had nothing to do with it.  A 2 year 45 million tax dollar investigation proved that.  So tell me, why did DumBama allow that to go on??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It did prove that. And Obama didn't have 140+ meetings with the Russians during his campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if he did, there is no law against it.  Furthermore the Mueller investigation revealed (and I'm using Mueller's own words) No American had anything to do with colluding with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not using Mueller's words because Mueller's words say they weren't looking for collusion.
Click to expand...


That's not what he said in cross examination when the Democrats hauled him in for questioning.  Wanna see it?  I'll dig up the video.


----------



## Meister




----------



## Flopper

task0778 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest, the Dems aren't acting too concerned about how this mess affects the entire nation either.
> 
> Question:  what the EFF is Trump supposed to do?  The Dems have been after his ass since the day after the 2016 election, with no actual evidence to base any of their investigations and inquiries on.  Has he not released the transcripts of the phone call?  Should he not expect reasonable attempts by the Dems to allow him or his people to question the same witnesses and ask whatever questions they deem appropriate?
> 
> Question:  does Biden get off the hook for whatever he or his son did with respect to Ukraine, because he's running for the Dem nomination?  Should we the public not know about whatever took place while Biden was the VP?  Why isn't that actually part of his job as President, to look into any possible illegal activities in another country to see if our own laws were broken?  Shouldn't he find out?
Click to expand...

What is Trump suppose to do?  Well to start off, he could start acting like a president instead of narcissistic school boy who's only interest is himself.  If he had real information that Biden's son has violated the law, then he would have his AG open an investigation instead trying to bribe a foreign government with military aid.  There is nothing wrong with Trump asking a foreign country to look into the actives of any American if he does it the right way which means he uses offical channels and goes through his AG.  However, he wanted the Ukraine to announce and investigation of Biden without any apparent pressure from the US.  This would make the case they are creating against Biden must more believable.


----------



## skye

Meister said:


>




 



* - I Heard It Through the Grapevine *


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Hutch Starskey said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay is not first hand testimony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The conversation was about Vindman's testimony. Vindman was on the call, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My understanding was Vindman wasn't on the call.....his twin brother claimed to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay is not first hand testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The conversation was about Vindman's testimony. Vindman was on the call, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My understanding was Vindman wasn't on the call.....his twin brother claimed to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding was Vindman wasn't on the call.....his twin brother claimed to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your understanding is shit. Everyone knows this.
> 
> READ: Testimony Of Alexander Vindman, The White House's Ukraine Specialist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Husky is a triggered Leftist. His posts make me laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care to expand on that thought? Tell us all what exactly you found funny.
Click to expand...

Who is “us”? You and your other personalities?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest, the Dems aren't acting too concerned about how this mess affects the entire nation either.
> 
> Question:  what the EFF is Trump supposed to do?  The Dems have been after his ass since the day after the 2016 election, with no actual evidence to base any of their investigations and inquiries on.  Has he not released the transcripts of the phone call?  Should he not expect reasonable attempts by the Dems to allow him or his people to question the same witnesses and ask whatever questions they deem appropriate?
> 
> Question:  does Biden get off the hook for whatever he or his son did with respect to Ukraine, because he's running for the Dem nomination?  Should we the public not know about whatever took place while Biden was the VP?  Why isn't that actually part of his job as President, to look into any possible illegal activities in another country to see if our own laws were broken?  Shouldn't he find out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is Trump suppose to do?  Well to start off, he could start acting like a president instead of narcissistic school boy who's only interest is himself.  If he had real information that Biden's son has violate the law, then he would have his AG open an investigation instead trying to bribe a foreign government with military aid.
> 
> Of course all he really wants is President Zelensky to announce he is opening and investigation into Biden.  Then he could spin all kinds of stories about Biden at his rallies.  Of course he will probably do that anyway.
Click to expand...


1) Trump never bribed anybody.
2) Never was any investigation.
3) Ukraine got the US aid.


----------



## IM2

Ray From Cleveland said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was already evidence that the Russians were helping Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they were, then Trump had nothing to do with it.  A 2 year 45 million tax dollar investigation proved that.  So tell me, why did DumBama allow that to go on??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It did prove that. And Obama didn't have 140+ meetings with the Russians during his campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if he did, there is no law against it.  Furthermore the Mueller investigation revealed (and I'm using Mueller's own words) No American had anything to do with colluding with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not using Mueller's words because Mueller's words say they weren't looking for collusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what he said in cross examination when the Democrats hauled him in for questioning.  Wanna see it?  I'll dig up the video.
Click to expand...

I saw his testimony. I read the report. He stated that collusion is not a crime listed in the US Code. What he did say was he found no evidence of a FORMAL conspiracy, meaning he could not find a FORMAL agreement between the parties. But those 140 meetings just didn't happen by coincidence meaning there was a tacit agreement. And since Trump obstructed by stopping witnesses and he most certainly did not try to get the Russian government to extradite the indicted government officials, a tacit agreement  could not be proven.


----------



## IM2

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest, the Dems aren't acting too concerned about how this mess affects the entire nation either.
> 
> Question:  what the EFF is Trump supposed to do?  The Dems have been after his ass since the day after the 2016 election, with no actual evidence to base any of their investigations and inquiries on.  Has he not released the transcripts of the phone call?  Should he not expect reasonable attempts by the Dems to allow him or his people to question the same witnesses and ask whatever questions they deem appropriate?
> 
> Question:  does Biden get off the hook for whatever he or his son did with respect to Ukraine, because he's running for the Dem nomination?  Should we the public not know about whatever took place while Biden was the VP?  Why isn't that actually part of his job as President, to look into any possible illegal activities in another country to see if our own laws were broken?  Shouldn't he find out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is Trump suppose to do?  Well to start off, he could start acting like a president instead of narcissistic school boy who's only interest is himself.  If he had real information that Biden's son has violate the law, then he would have his AG open an investigation instead trying to bribe a foreign government with military aid.
> 
> Of course all he really wants is President Zelensky to announce he is opening and investigation into Biden.  Then he could spin all kinds of stories about Biden at his rallies.  Of course he will probably do that anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Trump never bribed anybody.
> 2) Never was any investigation.
> 3) Ukraine got the US aid.
Click to expand...


An attempted bribe is a crime Ray.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fucking moron...
> 
> *The Articles of impeachment against Richard Nixon*
> *Article II*
> ARTICLE II, *ABUSE OF POWER*. (Approved 28-10)
> 
> Using the powers of the office of President of the United States, Richard M. Nixon, in violation of his constitutional oath faithfully to execute the office of President of the United States, and to the best of his ability preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States, and in disregard of his constitutional duty to take care that the laws be faithfully executed, has repeatedly engaged in conduct violating the constitutional rights of citizens, impairing the due and proper administration of justice in the conduct of lawful inquiries, of contravening the law of governing agencies of the executive branch and the purposes of these agencies.​
> *H. Rept. 105-830 - IMPEACHMENT OF WILLIAM JEFFERSON CLINTON, PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES*
> D. Article IV--*Abuse of Power*
> 
> *Article IV - 1*
> 1. The President abused his power by refusing and failing to respond to certain written requests for admission and willfully made perjurious, false, and misleading sworn statements in response to certain written requests for admission propounded to him by the Committee​
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the statute titled "Abuse of power."  The fact that a bunch of Dims made up a crime means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There doesn't have to be a statute, ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> Have you learned nothing at all??
> 
> _“You don’t even have to be convicted of a crime to lose your job in this constitutional republic, if this body determines that your conduct as a public official is clearly out of bounds in your role.” ~ Lindsey Graham_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  For something to be a crime, there has to be a statute.  Otherwise it's just a whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, impeachment is a political procedure, not a criminal one. Didn't you learn anything from Lindsey Graham??
> 
> _“You don’t even have to be convicted of a crime to lose your job in this constitutional republic, if this body determines that your conduct as a public official is clearly out of bounds in your role.” ~ Lindsey Graham_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Constitution says "high crimes and misdemeanors."   That would mean you had to commit an actual crime of some kind.
Click to expand...

Lying fucking moron, exactly how many times do you need to be informed the Constitution isn't speaking of statutes? Just throw out a number so I can post the following that many times until you understand....

_What are “high crimes and misdemeanors”? On first hearing this phrase, many people probably think that it is just an 18th century way of saying “felonies and misdemeanors.” Felonies are major crimes and misdemeanors are lesser crimes. If this interpretation were correct, “high crimes and misdemeanors” would simply mean any crime. *But this interpretation is mistaken.*

[...]

After the Constitutional Convention, the Constitution had to be ratified by the states. Alexander Hamilton, James Madison, and John Jay wrote a series of essays, known as the Federalist Papers, urging support of the Constitution. In Federalist No. 65, Hamilton explained impeachment. He defined impeachable offenses as “those offences which proceed from the misconduct of public men, or in other words from the abuse or violation of some public trust. They are of a nature which may with peculiar propriety be denominated political, as they relate chiefly to injuries done immediately to the society itself.”

more..._​


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere in there does it say the President can't use it.  In fact, it never even mentions the President, dumbfuck.
> 
> Try again, dumbfuck.
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what part of, _"each Contracting State *shall* have a Central Authority *to make and receive requests pursuant to this treaty*,"_ is above your single digit IQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say the president can't simply make a personal request?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, it says who can. No one else outside of that can. Your moronic position is like saying the Judiciary can impeach a president because the Constitution doesn't say they can't.
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron, ya lying fucking moron??
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It says who is entitled to receive services, moron.  It doesn't say that it's against the law for anyone else to ask.  You analogy is gross bullshit, of course.
Click to expand...

Lying fucking moron -- *it states who can make the request.*


----------



## MarathonMike

Pelosi looks like a babbling idiot, because she is one. Today it's bribery. What will it be tomorrow? What a joke. What a waste.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why didn't Trump ever actually call upon his Attorney General to contact Ukraine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know he didn't, the DOJ doesn't discuss investigations, perhaps Durham is looking into it along with other things that happened. If it was ongoing, there would be no need to discuss it, would there?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Justice Department: Trump never asked Barr to talk to Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I heard him do it on TV several times. But once again, how do you know they aren't already looking into it?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the article ...
> 
> *DOJ says no such call between Barr and the Ukrainians ended up taking place.*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And of course things never change, RIGHT?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Great, prove it changed. Meanwhile, Trump was talking about Biden ousting Shokin since May, maybe earlier. Called Zelensky in July and asked Zelensky for help regarding Biden. The article I posted was from the end of September and Barr was still not looking into Ukraine. So when did he start? After the impeachment inquiry started?

But more to the point, you point out how Trump told Zelensky he would have Barr call him -- so why do you think Trump didn't do that?


----------



## Faun

Ray From Cleveland said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you want to try playing this off as just a phone call. But during that call there was a conversation and in that conversation Trump committed bribery and extortion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exact words please, and no commie interpretations either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are no commie interpretations and you know the exact words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I did, I must be the only one between us because you obviously can't answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a difference between can't answer and not going to answer. You know what was said on that call and you know exactly where the bribery occurred in that call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I'm asking.  I read the transcript about a dozen times or so, and I can't find where Trump stated Ukraine could have US aid if they conduct an investigation on Biden.  So I must have missed something, so perhaps you can help.  Give me the exact words that I missed, page and paragraph if possible.
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck, while not releasing the aid since February ...

*Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._

*Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​


----------



## Meister

MarathonMike said:


> Pelosi looks like a babbling idiot, because she is one. Today it's bribery. What will it be tomorrow? What a joke. What a waste.


She is also rehashing the Russia Hoax with her stating that "All roads leads to Putin".
Still after three years of that investigation, she still can't let go.
Seems that the Ukraine Hoax is starting to splinter along with her stressed out mind.
I too, wonder what will it be tomorrow?


----------



## Flopper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest, the Dems aren't acting too concerned about how this mess affects the entire nation either.
> 
> Question:  what the EFF is Trump supposed to do?  The Dems have been after his ass since the day after the 2016 election, with no actual evidence to base any of their investigations and inquiries on.  Has he not released the transcripts of the phone call?  Should he not expect reasonable attempts by the Dems to allow him or his people to question the same witnesses and ask whatever questions they deem appropriate?
> 
> Question:  does Biden get off the hook for whatever he or his son did with respect to Ukraine, because he's running for the Dem nomination?  Should we the public not know about whatever took place while Biden was the VP?  Why isn't that actually part of his job as President, to look into any possible illegal activities in another country to see if our own laws were broken?  Shouldn't he find out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is Trump suppose to do?  Well to start off, he could start acting like a president instead of narcissistic school boy who's only interest is himself.  If he had real information that Biden's son has violate the law, then he would have his AG open an investigation instead trying to bribe a foreign government with military aid.
> 
> Of course all he really wants is President Zelensky to announce he is opening and investigation into Biden.  Then he could spin all kinds of stories about Biden at his rallies.  Of course he will probably do that anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Trump never bribed anybody.
> 2) Never was any investigation.
> 3) Ukraine got the US aid.
Click to expand...

That's because he got his fingers caught in the cookie jar.  If the whistle blower didn't spill the beans, Trump would have have probably got away with it.


----------



## Meister

Faun said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exact words please, and no commie interpretations either.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no commie interpretations and you know the exact words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I did, I must be the only one between us because you obviously can't answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a difference between can't answer and not going to answer. You know what was said on that call and you know exactly where the bribery occurred in that call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I'm asking.  I read the transcript about a dozen times or so, and I can't find where Trump stated Ukraine could have US aid if they conduct an investigation on Biden.  So I must have missed something, so perhaps you can help.  Give me the exact words that I missed, page and paragraph if possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, while not releasing the aid since February ...
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
Click to expand...

While you call someone a dumbfuck, why do you idiots only give the snippet of what you want people to focus on?
Why the fuck don't you post the entire paragraph of what Trump stated? sheesh


----------



## MarathonMike

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest, the Dems aren't acting too concerned about how this mess affects the entire nation either.
> 
> Question:  what the EFF is Trump supposed to do?  The Dems have been after his ass since the day after the 2016 election, with no actual evidence to base any of their investigations and inquiries on.  Has he not released the transcripts of the phone call?  Should he not expect reasonable attempts by the Dems to allow him or his people to question the same witnesses and ask whatever questions they deem appropriate?
> 
> Question:  does Biden get off the hook for whatever he or his son did with respect to Ukraine, because he's running for the Dem nomination?  Should we the public not know about whatever took place while Biden was the VP?  Why isn't that actually part of his job as President, to look into any possible illegal activities in another country to see if our own laws were broken?  Shouldn't he find out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is Trump suppose to do?  Well to start off, he could start acting like a president instead of narcissistic school boy who's only interest is himself.  If he had real information that Biden's son has violate the law, then he would have his AG open an investigation instead trying to bribe a foreign government with military aid.
> 
> Of course all he really wants is President Zelensky to announce he is opening and investigation into Biden.  Then he could spin all kinds of stories about Biden at his rallies.  Of course he will probably do that anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Trump never bribed anybody.
> 2) Never was any investigation.
> 3) Ukraine got the US aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because he got his fingers caught in the cookie jar.  If the whistle blower didn't spill the beans, Trump would have have probably got away with it.
Click to expand...

What exactly would Trump have gotten away with? Be specific.


----------



## Faun

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest, the Dems aren't acting too concerned about how this mess affects the entire nation either.
> 
> Question:  what the EFF is Trump supposed to do?  The Dems have been after his ass since the day after the 2016 election, with no actual evidence to base any of their investigations and inquiries on.  Has he not released the transcripts of the phone call?  Should he not expect reasonable attempts by the Dems to allow him or his people to question the same witnesses and ask whatever questions they deem appropriate?
> 
> Question:  does Biden get off the hook for whatever he or his son did with respect to Ukraine, because he's running for the Dem nomination?  Should we the public not know about whatever took place while Biden was the VP?  Why isn't that actually part of his job as President, to look into any possible illegal activities in another country to see if our own laws were broken?  Shouldn't he find out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is Trump suppose to do?  Well to start off, he could start acting like a president instead of narcissistic school boy who's only interest is himself.  If he had real information that Biden's son has violate the law, then he would have his AG open an investigation instead trying to bribe a foreign government with military aid.
> 
> Of course all he really wants is President Zelensky to announce he is opening and investigation into Biden.  Then he could spin all kinds of stories about Biden at his rallies.  Of course he will probably do that anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Trump never bribed anybody.
> 2) Never was any investigation.
> 3) Ukraine got the US aid.
Click to expand...

For fuck's sake, Trump only released the money *after* a whistleblower filed a complaint that he hadn't released it because he was using it as quid pro quo to get Ukraine's president to look into some matters that benefit Trump personally. Meanwhile, until then, Trump held up that aid for some 7 months.


----------



## DGS49

Somebody please write in this space what it is *that is not yet known*.

What we know:

Trump wanted the Biden's investigated by the Ukrainian government,
An investigation - IF IT SHOWED CORRUPTION - would harm Joe Biden politically,
An investigation - IF IT SHOWED NOTHING - would help Joe Biden politically,
He wanted to somehow connect the release of military aid to the investigation, and to a public announcement of an investigation.
That never happened,
The aid was timely released,
The diplomatic community was shocked by Trump's intentions and approach.
What, exactly, might be revealed in future testimony that we don't know now?

Ignore the hearsay issue.  Trump wanted to use a delay in release of aid to pressure the Ukrainians to investigate the Biden's, and to make a public announcement of same.  So what?


----------



## Faun

Meister said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no commie interpretations and you know the exact words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I did, I must be the only one between us because you obviously can't answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a difference between can't answer and not going to answer. You know what was said on that call and you know exactly where the bribery occurred in that call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I'm asking.  I read the transcript about a dozen times or so, and I can't find where Trump stated Ukraine could have US aid if they conduct an investigation on Biden.  So I must have missed something, so perhaps you can help.  Give me the exact words that I missed, page and paragraph if possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, while not releasing the aid since February ...
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you call someone a dumbfuck, why do you idiots only give a snippet of what you want people to focus on?
> Why the fuck don't you post the entire paragraph of what Trump stated. sheesh
Click to expand...

Because that's the salient part. Zelensky is ready to buy military aid from us (with our money) and the first words out of Trump's mouth is to ask for a favor.

And not for nothing, but .... I could have posted more ... I could have posted how Trump asked Zelensky to look into the DNC server from the 2016 election, which only serves to help him politically -- or I could have posted how Trump also asked Zelensky to look into a political rival of his, which also only serves to help him politically. But I chose to just focus on him asking for favors immediately after Zelensky was looking for help from us to fend off Russia.


----------



## RDD_1210

EvMetro said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question of whether or not Trump is guilty isn't up for debate anymore. He's clearly guilty.
> 
> The question is if Republicans care.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you quote something that Trump is "clearly guilty" of, besides being your political opponent, in regard to the impeachment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bribery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is an allegation, not a quote.
> 
> The reason you "overlooked" the part of my post that specifically asks for a "quote", is because you CANNOT quote something that he is clearly guilty of.  You saw that I asked specifically for a quote, and you would have posted a quote, but there is nothing to quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already provided you a quote in your other retarded thread and you abandoned ship faster than Trump throws his associates under the bus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, can't seem to post a quote?
Click to expand...

Apparently you can't read.

That does make sense though.


----------



## Meister

Faun said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest, the Dems aren't acting too concerned about how this mess affects the entire nation either.
> 
> Question:  what the EFF is Trump supposed to do?  The Dems have been after his ass since the day after the 2016 election, with no actual evidence to base any of their investigations and inquiries on.  Has he not released the transcripts of the phone call?  Should he not expect reasonable attempts by the Dems to allow him or his people to question the same witnesses and ask whatever questions they deem appropriate?
> 
> Question:  does Biden get off the hook for whatever he or his son did with respect to Ukraine, because he's running for the Dem nomination?  Should we the public not know about whatever took place while Biden was the VP?  Why isn't that actually part of his job as President, to look into any possible illegal activities in another country to see if our own laws were broken?  Shouldn't he find out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is Trump suppose to do?  Well to start off, he could start acting like a president instead of narcissistic school boy who's only interest is himself.  If he had real information that Biden's son has violate the law, then he would have his AG open an investigation instead trying to bribe a foreign government with military aid.
> 
> Of course all he really wants is President Zelensky to announce he is opening and investigation into Biden.  Then he could spin all kinds of stories about Biden at his rallies.  Of course he will probably do that anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Trump never bribed anybody.
> 2) Never was any investigation.
> 3) Ukraine got the US aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For fuck's sake, Trump only released the money *after* a whistleblower filed a complaint that he hadn't released it because he was using it as quid pro quo to get Ukraine's president to look into some matters that benefit Trump personally. Meanwhile, until then, Trump held up that aid for some 7 months.
Click to expand...




Faun said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I did, I must be the only one between us because you obviously can't answer my question.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between can't answer and not going to answer. You know what was said on that call and you know exactly where the bribery occurred in that call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I'm asking.  I read the transcript about a dozen times or so, and I can't find where Trump stated Ukraine could have US aid if they conduct an investigation on Biden.  So I must have missed something, so perhaps you can help.  Give me the exact words that I missed, page and paragraph if possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, while not releasing the aid since February ...
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you call someone a dumbfuck, why do you idiots only give a snippet of what you want people to focus on?
> Why the fuck don't you post the entire paragraph of what Trump stated. sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that's the salient part. Zelensky is ready to buy military aid from us (with our money) and the first words out of Trump's mouth is to ask for a favor.
> 
> And not for nothing, but .... I could have posted more ... I could have posted how Trump asked Zelensky to look into the DNC server from the 2016 election, which only serves to help him politically -- or I could have posted how Trump also asked Zelensky to look into a political rival of his, which also only serves to help him politically. But I chose to just focus on him asking for favors immediately after Zelensky was looking for help from us to fend off Russia.
Click to expand...

The only reason that I stated what I stated is that the rest of the paragraph from the president seemed to be talking about the troubles the US had with Russia and the Ukraine
during the 2016 presidential cycle.  There also was mention of Crowdstrike. There was no mention of Biden and his son in that entire paragraph that you cherry picked a half of a sentence to make your point.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest, the Dems aren't acting too concerned about how this mess affects the entire nation either.
> 
> Question:  what the EFF is Trump supposed to do?  The Dems have been after his ass since the day after the 2016 election, with no actual evidence to base any of their investigations and inquiries on.  Has he not released the transcripts of the phone call?  Should he not expect reasonable attempts by the Dems to allow him or his people to question the same witnesses and ask whatever questions they deem appropriate?
> 
> Question:  does Biden get off the hook for whatever he or his son did with respect to Ukraine, because he's running for the Dem nomination?  Should we the public not know about whatever took place while Biden was the VP?  Why isn't that actually part of his job as President, to look into any possible illegal activities in another country to see if our own laws were broken?  Shouldn't he find out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is Trump suppose to do?  Well to start off, he could start acting like a president instead of narcissistic school boy who's only interest is himself.  If he had real information that Biden's son has violate the law, then he would have his AG open an investigation instead trying to bribe a foreign government with military aid.
> 
> Of course all he really wants is President Zelensky to announce he is opening and investigation into Biden.  Then he could spin all kinds of stories about Biden at his rallies.  Of course he will probably do that anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Trump never bribed anybody.
> 2) Never was any investigation.
> 3) Ukraine got the US aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because he got his fingers caught in the cookie jar.  If the whistle blower didn't spill the beans, Trump would have have probably got away with it.
Click to expand...


The President of the United States reserves the right to withhold US money to a country for any reason.  Joe Biden, speaking on behalf of DumBama, openly stated that if the prosecutor that looked into the firm his son was working for, wasn't fired by the time he left Ukraine, all bets are off.  But that was okay.

Can one of you TDS people riddle me this:  The accusation is that Trump "bribed" Zelensky with US money in exchange for a Biden investigation. Fine.  Then please tell me why nobody in Ukraine (including Zelensky) knew there was any hold on the money until a month after the phone call.  If Trump bribed Zelensky, wouldn't you think he'd be the first to realize it?

So it seems, not only do us Republicans not see any bribe or quid pro quo (which is not against the law) but neither did anybody in Ukraine.


----------



## task0778

Flopper said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest, the Dems aren't acting too concerned about how this mess affects the entire nation either.
> 
> Question:  what the EFF is Trump supposed to do?  The Dems have been after his ass since the day after the 2016 election, with no actual evidence to base any of their investigations and inquiries on.  Has he not released the transcripts of the phone call?  Should he not expect reasonable attempts by the Dems to allow him or his people to question the same witnesses and ask whatever questions they deem appropriate?
> 
> Question:  does Biden get off the hook for whatever he or his son did with respect to Ukraine, because he's running for the Dem nomination?  Should we the public not know about whatever took place while Biden was the VP?  Why isn't that actually part of his job as President, to look into any possible illegal activities in another country to see if our own laws were broken?  Shouldn't he find out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is Trump suppose to do?  Well to start off, he could start acting like a president instead of narcissistic school boy who's only interest is himself.  If he had real information that Biden's son has violated the law, then he would have his AG open an investigation instead trying to bribe a foreign government with military aid.  There is nothing wrong with Trump asking a foreign country to look into the actives of any American if he does it the right way which means he uses offical channels and goes through his AG.  However, he wanted the Ukraine to announce and investigation of Biden without any apparent pressure from the US.  This would make the case they are creating against Biden must more believable.
Click to expand...


So you're saying asking it himself instead of going through his AG means he should be impeached?  What utter nonsense!   There's no difference. either way.  The real question is your allegation of using pressure on the Ukrainians like Biden did, where's the proof for that?   The Ukrainians denied any pressure, you know that, right?

The other thing is whether Trump was acting in his own personal interests or whether he was just doing his job, to find out if Biden or anyone else associated with Burisma broke our laws.  You can insinuate it, you suppose all you want about his motives, but do we impeach somebody based on insinuations or suppositions?  He asks the Ukrainians to look into it, BFD.  It wasn't about making the case more believable, it was a request for information and any possible evidence to find out if there was a case to be made or not.  Opinions are okay, everybody is entitled to their own but we ought not to impeach somebody without solid data to support the conclusions reached.  And frankly to this point all the Dems have is a whole bunch of innuendo.


----------



## Faun

Meister said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, the Dems aren't acting too concerned about how this mess affects the entire nation either.
> 
> Question:  what the EFF is Trump supposed to do?  The Dems have been after his ass since the day after the 2016 election, with no actual evidence to base any of their investigations and inquiries on.  Has he not released the transcripts of the phone call?  Should he not expect reasonable attempts by the Dems to allow him or his people to question the same witnesses and ask whatever questions they deem appropriate?
> 
> Question:  does Biden get off the hook for whatever he or his son did with respect to Ukraine, because he's running for the Dem nomination?  Should we the public not know about whatever took place while Biden was the VP?  Why isn't that actually part of his job as President, to look into any possible illegal activities in another country to see if our own laws were broken?  Shouldn't he find out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is Trump suppose to do?  Well to start off, he could start acting like a president instead of narcissistic school boy who's only interest is himself.  If he had real information that Biden's son has violate the law, then he would have his AG open an investigation instead trying to bribe a foreign government with military aid.
> 
> Of course all he really wants is President Zelensky to announce he is opening and investigation into Biden.  Then he could spin all kinds of stories about Biden at his rallies.  Of course he will probably do that anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Trump never bribed anybody.
> 2) Never was any investigation.
> 3) Ukraine got the US aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For fuck's sake, Trump only released the money *after* a whistleblower filed a complaint that he hadn't released it because he was using it as quid pro quo to get Ukraine's president to look into some matters that benefit Trump personally. Meanwhile, until then, Trump held up that aid for some 7 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between can't answer and not going to answer. You know what was said on that call and you know exactly where the bribery occurred in that call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I'm asking.  I read the transcript about a dozen times or so, and I can't find where Trump stated Ukraine could have US aid if they conduct an investigation on Biden.  So I must have missed something, so perhaps you can help.  Give me the exact words that I missed, page and paragraph if possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, while not releasing the aid since February ...
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you call someone a dumbfuck, why do you idiots only give a snippet of what you want people to focus on?
> Why the fuck don't you post the entire paragraph of what Trump stated. sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that's the salient part. Zelensky is ready to buy military aid from us (with our money) and the first words out of Trump's mouth is to ask for a favor.
> 
> And not for nothing, but .... I could have posted more ... I could have posted how Trump asked Zelensky to look into the DNC server from the 2016 election, which only serves to help him politically -- or I could have posted how Trump also asked Zelensky to look into a political rival of his, which also only serves to help him politically. But I chose to just focus on him asking for favors immediately after Zelensky was looking for help from us to fend off Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only reason that I stated what I stated is that the rest of the paragraph from the president seemed to be talking about the troubles the US had with Russia and the Ukraine
> during the 2016 presidential cycle.  There also was mention of Crowdstrike. There was no mention of Biden and his son in that entire paragraph that you cherry picked a half of a sentence to make your point.
Click to expand...

It was a phone conversation, not a book. There were no paragraphs while they were talking. Trump asked Zelensky to look into the DNC server and he asked him to look into the Bidens. Both of which help him personally.

And the reason I stopped short of including this initially is because they were irrelevant to my point. Someone claimed there was no quid pro quo on that call and so I posted the quid pro quo.

It wasn't even about the $400 million Trump was holding up. Ukraine is desperate for military aid to fight off Russia. The president of Ukraine asks for help, saying they are about ready to purchase Javelin missiles from us, which they need to fend off Russia if Putin decides on any given day to invade Ukraine -- and Trump makes such aid contingent upon favors.

That's quid pro quo.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Meister said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi looks like a babbling idiot, because she is one. Today it's bribery. What will it be tomorrow? What a joke. What a waste.
> 
> 
> 
> She is also rehashing the Russia Hoax with her stating that "All roads leads to Putin".
> Still after three years of that investigation, she still can't let go.
> Seems that the Ukraine Hoax is starting to splinter along with her stressed out mind.
> I too, wonder what will it be tomorrow?
Click to expand...


When Piglosi was asked if an impeachment vote will take place, her answer was she didn't know.  That tells you right there that this isn't going good for them.  In fact, Fox news had a higher rating on their regular programming than the other cable outlets covering the impeachment inquiry.  People just aren't interested because it's so boring.


----------



## Faun

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, the Dems aren't acting too concerned about how this mess affects the entire nation either.
> 
> Question:  what the EFF is Trump supposed to do?  The Dems have been after his ass since the day after the 2016 election, with no actual evidence to base any of their investigations and inquiries on.  Has he not released the transcripts of the phone call?  Should he not expect reasonable attempts by the Dems to allow him or his people to question the same witnesses and ask whatever questions they deem appropriate?
> 
> Question:  does Biden get off the hook for whatever he or his son did with respect to Ukraine, because he's running for the Dem nomination?  Should we the public not know about whatever took place while Biden was the VP?  Why isn't that actually part of his job as President, to look into any possible illegal activities in another country to see if our own laws were broken?  Shouldn't he find out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is Trump suppose to do?  Well to start off, he could start acting like a president instead of narcissistic school boy who's only interest is himself.  If he had real information that Biden's son has violate the law, then he would have his AG open an investigation instead trying to bribe a foreign government with military aid.
> 
> Of course all he really wants is President Zelensky to announce he is opening and investigation into Biden.  Then he could spin all kinds of stories about Biden at his rallies.  Of course he will probably do that anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Trump never bribed anybody.
> 2) Never was any investigation.
> 3) Ukraine got the US aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because he got his fingers caught in the cookie jar.  If the whistle blower didn't spill the beans, Trump would have have probably got away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The President of the United States reserves the right to withhold US money to a country for any reason.  Joe Biden ,speaking on behalf of DumBama, openly stated that if the prosecutor that looked into the firm his son was working for, wasn't fired by the time he left Ukraine, all bets are off.  But that was okay.
> 
> Can one of you TDS people riddle me this:  The accusation is that Trump "bribed" Zelensky with US money in exchange for a Biden investigation. Fine.  Then please tell me why nobody in Ukraine (including Zelensky) knew there was any hold on the money until a month after the phone call.  If Trump bribed Zelensky, wouldn't you think he'd be the first to realize it?
> 
> So it seems, not only do us Republicans not see any bribe or quid pro quo (which is not against the law) but neither did anybody in Ukraine.
Click to expand...

It's not just about that money.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

MarathonMike said:


> Pelosi looks like a babbling idiot, because she is one. Today it's bribery. What will it be tomorrow? What a joke. What a waste.



It went from collusion to quid pro quo.  From quid pro quo, to extortion.  From extortion, it went to bribery.  

It's called throwing it against the wall to see what sticks.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

IM2 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest, the Dems aren't acting too concerned about how this mess affects the entire nation either.
> 
> Question:  what the EFF is Trump supposed to do?  The Dems have been after his ass since the day after the 2016 election, with no actual evidence to base any of their investigations and inquiries on.  Has he not released the transcripts of the phone call?  Should he not expect reasonable attempts by the Dems to allow him or his people to question the same witnesses and ask whatever questions they deem appropriate?
> 
> Question:  does Biden get off the hook for whatever he or his son did with respect to Ukraine, because he's running for the Dem nomination?  Should we the public not know about whatever took place while Biden was the VP?  Why isn't that actually part of his job as President, to look into any possible illegal activities in another country to see if our own laws were broken?  Shouldn't he find out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is Trump suppose to do?  Well to start off, he could start acting like a president instead of narcissistic school boy who's only interest is himself.  If he had real information that Biden's son has violate the law, then he would have his AG open an investigation instead trying to bribe a foreign government with military aid.
> 
> Of course all he really wants is President Zelensky to announce he is opening and investigation into Biden.  Then he could spin all kinds of stories about Biden at his rallies.  Of course he will probably do that anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Trump never bribed anybody.
> 2) Never was any investigation.
> 3) Ukraine got the US aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An attempted bribe is a crime Ray.
Click to expand...


It is?  Then tell me where the attempted bribery was.  Crickets.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

IM2 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they were, then Trump had nothing to do with it.  A 2 year 45 million tax dollar investigation proved that.  So tell me, why did DumBama allow that to go on??
> 
> 
> 
> It did prove that. And Obama didn't have 140+ meetings with the Russians during his campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if he did, there is no law against it.  Furthermore the Mueller investigation revealed (and I'm using Mueller's own words) No American had anything to do with colluding with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not using Mueller's words because Mueller's words say they weren't looking for collusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what he said in cross examination when the Democrats hauled him in for questioning.  Wanna see it?  I'll dig up the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw his testimony. I read the report. He stated that collusion is not a crime listed in the US Code. What he did say was he found no evidence of a FORMAL conspiracy, meaning he could not find a FORMAL agreement between the parties. But those 140 meetings just didn't happen by coincidence meaning there was a tacit agreement. And since Trump obstructed by stopping witnesses and he most certainly did not try to get the Russian government to extradite the indicted government officials, a tacit agreement  could not be proven.
Click to expand...


Then perhaps you should watch this short video.


----------



## bripat9643

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I love is how you Democrats are chasing voters to our side.  That's what I love about it.  If your heads weren't so clouded to see what others see, you'd understand the damage Democrats are doing to themselves.
> 
> Trump Campaign Raises $3.1M in Donations During Impeachment Hearings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wealthy are scared to death they will lose their buddy who keeps handing them money.
> 
> As an Amerocan, I don't give a shit about voters.  I care about justice and the US Constitution.
> 
> Too band you Trumpettes can't say the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you cared about justice you wouldn't be on here telling everyone how the rich should be looted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? The rich are the ones robbing everybody else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  Then why don't you have them arrested?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me know how you feel when your tax cut runs out while the rich keep getting them in 1 year and 1.5 months.
Click to expand...

You didn't answer the question:  why don't you have them arrested?


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know he didn't, the DOJ doesn't discuss investigations, perhaps Durham is looking into it along with other things that happened. If it was ongoing, there would be no need to discuss it, would there?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Justice Department: Trump never asked Barr to talk to Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I heard him do it on TV several times. But once again, how do you know they aren't already looking into it?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the article ...
> 
> *DOJ says no such call between Barr and the Ukrainians ended up taking place.*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And of course things never change, RIGHT?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, prove it changed. Meanwhile, Trump was talking about Biden ousting Shokin since May, maybe earlier. Called Zelensky in July and asked Zelensky for help regarding Biden. The article I posted was from the end of September and Barr was still not looking into Ukraine. So when did he start? After the impeachment inquiry started?
> 
> But more to the point, you point out how Trump told Zelensky he would have Barr call him -- so why do you think Trump didn't do that?
Click to expand...


I don't know he hasn't, he's said several times publicly that he wants him to.

.


----------



## The Purge

The Biden-Burisma part of the impeachment hearing

*Sharyl Attkisson ^ *| 11/14/2019 | Sharyl Attkisson

There are plenty of post mortems on day one of the impeachment hearings against President Trump.

There’s a summary in The Huffington Post, this left-sided take is from Rolling Stone, and here’s a view from the right-side in The Washington Examiner.

Instead of reinventing the wheel, I’ll highlight a few interesting sections from each of the two witnesses.

George Kent, Deputy Asst. Secretary of State testified that the Obama administration pressed Ukraine to investigate the Ukrainian energy company Burisma long before President Trump sought an investigation.

Kent agrees today that Burisma should be “fully investigated,” as President Trump has asked.

Kent explained the history of Burisma corruption. He alleged that Burisma CEO Mykola Zlochevsky, formerly part of the pro-Russian Ukrainian government (2010-2012), was guilty of self dealing and corruption. Zlochevsky then went on to found Burisma, the largest private gas company in that nation.

Kent stated that in December 2014, a bribe was paid within Ukraine to make an investigation into Zlochevsky’s crimes “go away.” Kent says the bribed official fled Ukraine as the U.S. pressed Ukrainian officials to answer why prosecutors closed the case.

Kent stated that about the time the bribe was paid to shut down the investigation of Burisma in 2014, the corrupt Zlochevsky invited a series of new, prominent individuals to serve on his board. They included the former president of Poland and the son of Vice President Biden, Hunter. Hunter Biden was reportedly paid upward of $50,000 a month to serve on Burisma’s board for the corrupt Zlochevsky.

Kent testified that he was so concerned about Burisma corruption, that in May of 2014, when he learned Burisma was trying to co-sponsor an essay contest with the U.S. Agency of International Development, Kent asked the U.S. to bow out, saying we should not co-sponsor anything with a company that has such a bad reputation.

Kent said that in 2015, he expressed concern about “Hunter Biden’s status as a [Burisma] board member” amid the corruption questions because it “could create the perception of a conflict of interest.” He said he did not raise the issue with the State Department, which did not seem concerned, but did raise it with the Vice President’s office. Kent stated he has “no idea” what the Vice President’s office did about his concerns.

In Spring of 2016, Vice President Joe Biden threatened to withhold U.S. military aid from Ukraine unless the Ukrainian president agreed to fire its chief prosecutor within six hours. The prosecutor was investigating corruption including Burisma, where Biden’s son still served on the board. Ukraine’s president agreed and fired the prosecutor. (Biden has said he got the prosecutor fired because he was corrupt.)

Kent defended Biden’s action and stated it was accordance with U.S. policy.

When asked, Kent agreed that it was unprecedented for a U.S. official to give a foreign president a six hour deadline to fire a prosecutor as a condition for receiving U.S. aid.

Kent says up until today, the U.S. has not gotten a satisfactory answer to why the Burisma case was closed.

Kent testified that Burisma corruption still needs to be investigated because U.S. tax money was involved, and he says he would like to find out the name of the corrupt Ukrainian prosecutor who took the bribe. Kent says he expressed this desire in 2015.

Kent says the new president of Ukraine and new prosecutor have agreed to review the old crimes never brought to justice, but that often people are “never held to account” in notoriously corrupt Ukraine so there is “lots to review.”

Kent stated that Vice President Biden made six visits to Ukraine, though Biden stated he’d been there 13 times.

When asked if someone, such as Biden should be immune from investigation because he is currently running for political office, Kent stated “no.”

When asked, Kent agreed it’s appropriate to look at foreign assistance in terms of levels of corruption within the receiving country.

William Taylor, Acting Ambassador to Ukraine said he found a “weird combination of confusing and ultimately alarming circumstances” involving the newly-elected government in Ukraine. He said there appeared to be two U.S. diplomatic channels for communicating with and about Ukraine: “regular” (which he had control over) and “irregular.”

------------

_In Spring of 2016,* Vice President Joe Biden threatened to withhold U.S. military aid from Ukraine unless the Ukrainian president agreed to fire its chief prosecutor within six hours. *The prosecutor was investigating corruption including Burisma, where Biden’s son still served on the board. Ukraine’s president agreed and fired the prosecutor.

... *When asked, Kent agreed that it was unprecedented for a U.S. official to give a foreign president a six hour deadline to fire a prosecutor* as a condition for receiving U.S. aid.
_
And the New York Times doesn't see a story here? Thank God for Sharyl Attkisson... ...


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exact words please, and no commie interpretations either.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no commie interpretations and you know the exact words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I did, I must be the only one between us because you obviously can't answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a difference between can't answer and not going to answer. You know what was said on that call and you know exactly where the bribery occurred in that call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I'm asking.  I read the transcript about a dozen times or so, and I can't find where Trump stated Ukraine could have US aid if they conduct an investigation on Biden.  So I must have missed something, so perhaps you can help.  Give me the exact words that I missed, page and paragraph if possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, while not releasing the aid since February ...
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
Click to expand...



They were ALMOST ready to make the purchase, they have since done so. So what's your point?

.


----------



## OKTexas

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest, the Dems aren't acting too concerned about how this mess affects the entire nation either.
> 
> Question:  what the EFF is Trump supposed to do?  The Dems have been after his ass since the day after the 2016 election, with no actual evidence to base any of their investigations and inquiries on.  Has he not released the transcripts of the phone call?  Should he not expect reasonable attempts by the Dems to allow him or his people to question the same witnesses and ask whatever questions they deem appropriate?
> 
> Question:  does Biden get off the hook for whatever he or his son did with respect to Ukraine, because he's running for the Dem nomination?  Should we the public not know about whatever took place while Biden was the VP?  Why isn't that actually part of his job as President, to look into any possible illegal activities in another country to see if our own laws were broken?  Shouldn't he find out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is Trump suppose to do?  Well to start off, he could start acting like a president instead of narcissistic school boy who's only interest is himself.  If he had real information that Biden's son has violate the law, then he would have his AG open an investigation instead trying to bribe a foreign government with military aid.
> 
> Of course all he really wants is President Zelensky to announce he is opening and investigation into Biden.  Then he could spin all kinds of stories about Biden at his rallies.  Of course he will probably do that anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Trump never bribed anybody.
> 2) Never was any investigation.
> 3) Ukraine got the US aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because he got his fingers caught in the cookie jar.  If the whistle blower didn't spill the beans, Trump would have have probably got away with it.
Click to expand...



The AH is not a whistle blower as explained in the ICIG guide for whistle blowers. The guide says the ICIG receives complaints in areas under the DIRECT RESPONSIBILTY OF THE DNI. A diplomatic phone call between two presidents DO NOT fall under the DIRECT RESPONSIBILITY OF THE DNI. So get your facts straight there commie, you're looking a bit foolish.

.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest, the Dems aren't acting too concerned about how this mess affects the entire nation either.
> 
> Question:  what the EFF is Trump supposed to do?  The Dems have been after his ass since the day after the 2016 election, with no actual evidence to base any of their investigations and inquiries on.  Has he not released the transcripts of the phone call?  Should he not expect reasonable attempts by the Dems to allow him or his people to question the same witnesses and ask whatever questions they deem appropriate?
> 
> Question:  does Biden get off the hook for whatever he or his son did with respect to Ukraine, because he's running for the Dem nomination?  Should we the public not know about whatever took place while Biden was the VP?  Why isn't that actually part of his job as President, to look into any possible illegal activities in another country to see if our own laws were broken?  Shouldn't he find out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is Trump suppose to do?  Well to start off, he could start acting like a president instead of narcissistic school boy who's only interest is himself.  If he had real information that Biden's son has violate the law, then he would have his AG open an investigation instead trying to bribe a foreign government with military aid.
> 
> Of course all he really wants is President Zelensky to announce he is opening and investigation into Biden.  Then he could spin all kinds of stories about Biden at his rallies.  Of course he will probably do that anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Trump never bribed anybody.
> 2) Never was any investigation.
> 3) Ukraine got the US aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For fuck's sake, Trump only released the money *after* a whistleblower filed a complaint that he hadn't released it because he was using it as quid pro quo to get Ukraine's president to look into some matters that benefit Trump personally. Meanwhile, until then, Trump held up that aid for some 7 months.
Click to expand...



See post 2588.

.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I did, I must be the only one between us because you obviously can't answer my question.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between can't answer and not going to answer. You know what was said on that call and you know exactly where the bribery occurred in that call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I'm asking.  I read the transcript about a dozen times or so, and I can't find where Trump stated Ukraine could have US aid if they conduct an investigation on Biden.  So I must have missed something, so perhaps you can help.  Give me the exact words that I missed, page and paragraph if possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, while not releasing the aid since February ...
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you call someone a dumbfuck, why do you idiots only give a snippet of what you want people to focus on?
> Why the fuck don't you post the entire paragraph of what Trump stated. sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that's the salient part. Zelensky is ready to buy military aid from us (with our money) and the first words out of Trump's mouth is to ask for a favor.
> 
> And not for nothing, but .... I could have posted more ... I could have posted how Trump asked Zelensky to look into the DNC server from the 2016 election, which only serves to help him politically -- or I could have posted how Trump also asked Zelensky to look into a political rival of his, which also only serves to help him politically. But I chose to just focus on him asking for favors immediately after Zelensky was looking for help from us to fend off Russia.
Click to expand...



You left a word out of what Zelensky said. Do you know what it is? Can you say he was ALMOST ready, and he did. If my memory serves, he bought 75 Javelin ATMs and 3 launchers.

.


----------



## OKTexas

The Purge said:


> The Biden-Burisma part of the impeachment hearing
> 
> *Sharyl Attkisson ^ *| 11/14/2019 | Sharyl Attkisson
> 
> There are plenty of post mortems on day one of the impeachment hearings against President Trump.
> 
> There’s a summary in The Huffington Post, this left-sided take is from Rolling Stone, and here’s a view from the right-side in The Washington Examiner.
> 
> Instead of reinventing the wheel, I’ll highlight a few interesting sections from each of the two witnesses.
> 
> George Kent, Deputy Asst. Secretary of State testified that the Obama administration pressed Ukraine to investigate the Ukrainian energy company Burisma long before President Trump sought an investigation.
> 
> Kent agrees today that Burisma should be “fully investigated,” as President Trump has asked.
> 
> Kent explained the history of Burisma corruption. He alleged that Burisma CEO Mykola Zlochevsky, formerly part of the pro-Russian Ukrainian government (2010-2012), was guilty of self dealing and corruption. Zlochevsky then went on to found Burisma, the largest private gas company in that nation.
> 
> Kent stated that in December 2014, a bribe was paid within Ukraine to make an investigation into Zlochevsky’s crimes “go away.” Kent says the bribed official fled Ukraine as the U.S. pressed Ukrainian officials to answer why prosecutors closed the case.
> 
> Kent stated that about the time the bribe was paid to shut down the investigation of Burisma in 2014, the corrupt Zlochevsky invited a series of new, prominent individuals to serve on his board. They included the former president of Poland and the son of Vice President Biden, Hunter. Hunter Biden was reportedly paid upward of $50,000 a month to serve on Burisma’s board for the corrupt Zlochevsky.
> 
> Kent testified that he was so concerned about Burisma corruption, that in May of 2014, when he learned Burisma was trying to co-sponsor an essay contest with the U.S. Agency of International Development, Kent asked the U.S. to bow out, saying we should not co-sponsor anything with a company that has such a bad reputation.
> 
> Kent said that in 2015, he expressed concern about “Hunter Biden’s status as a [Burisma] board member” amid the corruption questions because it “could create the perception of a conflict of interest.” He said he did not raise the issue with the State Department, which did not seem concerned, but did raise it with the Vice President’s office. Kent stated he has “no idea” what the Vice President’s office did about his concerns.
> 
> In Spring of 2016, Vice President Joe Biden threatened to withhold U.S. military aid from Ukraine unless the Ukrainian president agreed to fire its chief prosecutor within six hours. The prosecutor was investigating corruption including Burisma, where Biden’s son still served on the board. Ukraine’s president agreed and fired the prosecutor. (Biden has said he got the prosecutor fired because he was corrupt.)
> 
> Kent defended Biden’s action and stated it was accordance with U.S. policy.
> 
> When asked, Kent agreed that it was unprecedented for a U.S. official to give a foreign president a six hour deadline to fire a prosecutor as a condition for receiving U.S. aid.
> 
> Kent says up until today, the U.S. has not gotten a satisfactory answer to why the Burisma case was closed.
> 
> Kent testified that Burisma corruption still needs to be investigated because U.S. tax money was involved, and he says he would like to find out the name of the corrupt Ukrainian prosecutor who took the bribe. Kent says he expressed this desire in 2015.
> 
> Kent says the new president of Ukraine and new prosecutor have agreed to review the old crimes never brought to justice, but that often people are “never held to account” in notoriously corrupt Ukraine so there is “lots to review.”
> 
> Kent stated that Vice President Biden made six visits to Ukraine, though Biden stated he’d been there 13 times.
> 
> When asked if someone, such as Biden should be immune from investigation because he is currently running for political office, Kent stated “no.”
> 
> When asked, Kent agreed it’s appropriate to look at foreign assistance in terms of levels of corruption within the receiving country.
> 
> William Taylor, Acting Ambassador to Ukraine said he found a “weird combination of confusing and ultimately alarming circumstances” involving the newly-elected government in Ukraine. He said there appeared to be two U.S. diplomatic channels for communicating with and about Ukraine: “regular” (which he had control over) and “irregular.”
> 
> ------------
> 
> _In Spring of 2016,* Vice President Joe Biden threatened to withhold U.S. military aid from Ukraine unless the Ukrainian president agreed to fire its chief prosecutor within six hours. *The prosecutor was investigating corruption including Burisma, where Biden’s son still served on the board. Ukraine’s president agreed and fired the prosecutor.
> 
> ... *When asked, Kent agreed that it was unprecedented for a U.S. official to give a foreign president a six hour deadline to fire a prosecutor* as a condition for receiving U.S. aid.
> _
> And the New York Times doesn't see a story here? Thank God for Sharyl Attkisson... ...




And despite Kent's concerns, almost 2 billion dollars of US aid was deposited in Zlochevsky’s (owner of Burisma) bank and all that money somehow vanished. And I have yet to hear that has ever been investigated. I guess we know know were the money to pay baby Biden millions came from.

.


----------



## IM2

Flopper said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest, the Dems aren't acting too concerned about how this mess affects the entire nation either.
> 
> Question:  what the EFF is Trump supposed to do?  The Dems have been after his ass since the day after the 2016 election, with no actual evidence to base any of their investigations and inquiries on.  Has he not released the transcripts of the phone call?  Should he not expect reasonable attempts by the Dems to allow him or his people to question the same witnesses and ask whatever questions they deem appropriate?
> 
> Question:  does Biden get off the hook for whatever he or his son did with respect to Ukraine, because he's running for the Dem nomination?  Should we the public not know about whatever took place while Biden was the VP?  Why isn't that actually part of his job as President, to look into any possible illegal activities in another country to see if our own laws were broken?  Shouldn't he find out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is Trump suppose to do?  Well to start off, he could start acting like a president instead of narcissistic school boy who's only interest is himself.  If he had real information that Biden's son has violated the law, then he would have his AG open an investigation instead trying to bribe a foreign government with military aid.  There is nothing wrong with Trump asking a foreign country to look into the actives of any American if he does it the right way which means he uses offical channels and goes through his AG.  However, he wanted the Ukraine to announce and investigation of Biden without any apparent pressure from the US.  This would make the case they are creating against Biden must more believable.
Click to expand...


That's because he has no evidence and just wanted to throw that accusation out there to use as a talking point to repeat over and over during his campaign because he knows that he might be able to fool enough people who aren't die hards in the rust belt into voting for him again.


----------



## forkup

The Purge said:


> The Biden-Burisma part of the impeachment hearing
> 
> *Sharyl Attkisson ^ *| 11/14/2019 | Sharyl Attkisson
> 
> There are plenty of post mortems on day one of the impeachment hearings against President Trump.
> 
> There’s a summary in The Huffington Post, this left-sided take is from Rolling Stone, and here’s a view from the right-side in The Washington Examiner.
> 
> Instead of reinventing the wheel, I’ll highlight a few interesting sections from each of the two witnesses.
> 
> George Kent, Deputy Asst. Secretary of State testified that the Obama administration pressed Ukraine to investigate the Ukrainian energy company Burisma long before President Trump sought an investigation.
> 
> Kent agrees today that Burisma should be “fully investigated,” as President Trump has asked.
> 
> Kent explained the history of Burisma corruption. He alleged that Burisma CEO Mykola Zlochevsky, formerly part of the pro-Russian Ukrainian government (2010-2012), was guilty of self dealing and corruption. Zlochevsky then went on to found Burisma, the largest private gas company in that nation.
> 
> Kent stated that in December 2014, a bribe was paid within Ukraine to make an investigation into Zlochevsky’s crimes “go away.” Kent says the bribed official fled Ukraine as the U.S. pressed Ukrainian officials to answer why prosecutors closed the case.
> 
> Kent stated that about the time the bribe was paid to shut down the investigation of Burisma in 2014, the corrupt Zlochevsky invited a series of new, prominent individuals to serve on his board. They included the former president of Poland and the son of Vice President Biden, Hunter. Hunter Biden was reportedly paid upward of $50,000 a month to serve on Burisma’s board for the corrupt Zlochevsky.
> 
> Kent testified that he was so concerned about Burisma corruption, that in May of 2014, when he learned Burisma was trying to co-sponsor an essay contest with the U.S. Agency of International Development, Kent asked the U.S. to bow out, saying we should not co-sponsor anything with a company that has such a bad reputation.
> 
> Kent said that in 2015, he expressed concern about “Hunter Biden’s status as a [Burisma] board member” amid the corruption questions because it “could create the perception of a conflict of interest.” He said he did not raise the issue with the State Department, which did not seem concerned, but did raise it with the Vice President’s office. Kent stated he has “no idea” what the Vice President’s office did about his concerns.
> 
> In Spring of 2016, Vice President Joe Biden threatened to withhold U.S. military aid from Ukraine unless the Ukrainian president agreed to fire its chief prosecutor within six hours. The prosecutor was investigating corruption including Burisma, where Biden’s son still served on the board. Ukraine’s president agreed and fired the prosecutor. (Biden has said he got the prosecutor fired because he was corrupt.)
> 
> Kent defended Biden’s action and stated it was accordance with U.S. policy.
> 
> When asked, Kent agreed that it was unprecedented for a U.S. official to give a foreign president a six hour deadline to fire a prosecutor as a condition for receiving U.S. aid.
> 
> Kent says up until today, the U.S. has not gotten a satisfactory answer to why the Burisma case was closed.
> 
> Kent testified that Burisma corruption still needs to be investigated because U.S. tax money was involved, and he says he would like to find out the name of the corrupt Ukrainian prosecutor who took the bribe. Kent says he expressed this desire in 2015.
> 
> Kent says the new president of Ukraine and new prosecutor have agreed to review the old crimes never brought to justice, but that often people are “never held to account” in notoriously corrupt Ukraine so there is “lots to review.”
> 
> Kent stated that Vice President Biden made six visits to Ukraine, though Biden stated he’d been there 13 times.
> 
> When asked if someone, such as Biden should be immune from investigation because he is currently running for political office, Kent stated “no.”
> 
> When asked, Kent agreed it’s appropriate to look at foreign assistance in terms of levels of corruption within the receiving country.
> 
> William Taylor, Acting Ambassador to Ukraine said he found a “weird combination of confusing and ultimately alarming circumstances” involving the newly-elected government in Ukraine. He said there appeared to be two U.S. diplomatic channels for communicating with and about Ukraine: “regular” (which he had control over) and “irregular.”
> 
> ------------
> 
> _In Spring of 2016,* Vice President Joe Biden threatened to withhold U.S. military aid from Ukraine unless the Ukrainian president agreed to fire its chief prosecutor within six hours. *The prosecutor was investigating corruption including Burisma, where Biden’s son still served on the board. Ukraine’s president agreed and fired the prosecutor.
> 
> ... *When asked, Kent agreed that it was unprecedented for a U.S. official to give a foreign president a six hour deadline to fire a prosecutor* as a condition for receiving U.S. aid.
> _
> And the New York Times doesn't see a story here? Thank God for Sharyl Attkisson... ...


Guess what? The guy who closed the  corruption case was the chief prosecutor. Kind of hard to make the case that demanding him to be fired is an attempt to help Burisma don't you think?


----------



## OldLady

toobfreak said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another wasted day the swamp democrat leaders carry on this impeachment charade. All taken advantage of by the hard working tax payer expense.
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is, yesterday was the BIG DAY, the STAR WITNESSES, the day that they were SUPPOSED to GET TRUMP, but it fizzled like a melting lollipop.
> So today, not only is no one covering this FARCE, no one wants to WATCH IT.
> It's OVER. The dems blew their wad and it's OVER.
> Now comes the IG report, and the demtrash have a RUDE AWAKENING coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I was about to ask-- -- --  I turned the TV on at 10AM.
> 
> CBS nothing.
> ABC nothing.
> NBC nothing.
> PBS nothing.
> FOX nothing.
> So I tried again at 11AM.  Still nothing but soap operas and Sesame Street.  Guess the networks lost enough revenue for one day.  Oh well, yesterday was a screaming yawner anyway.  I suppose the remainder will be left for some obscure cable channel now where no one will watch it or care.
> 
> Trump was right again.  Is it too late to ask for a refund?  I figure the democrats are into every taxpaying in this country now for a few bucks.  Democrats:  consider that my campaign contribution for whatever fuckwit you eventually nominate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try at 6 p.m.  That's when the NEWS comes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you're fine being TOLD what to think by propagandists.  I prefer getting my info first hand.
> 
> Wake me when Trump has been told to vacate the Oval Office or when Barr and Nunes begin calling Schiff and the Bidens to the witness stand.
Click to expand...

First hand?  You want all the people testifying here to have been in the room with Trump while these conversations went on, when he stopped the payment of the military aid, when he said whatever he said that caused the Ambassador of the EU to say Trump cared more about his investigation than Ukraine.  I'd love to know where YOUR first hand knowledge is coming from.  You friends with a WH leaker?


----------



## OldLady

bripat9643 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere in there does it say the President can't use it.  In fact, it never even mentions the President, dumbfuck.
> 
> Try again, dumbfuck.
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what part of, _"each Contracting State *shall* have a Central Authority *to make and receive requests pursuant to this treaty*,"_ is above your single digit IQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say the president can't simply make a personal request?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the request is (1) asking a foreign country for assistance in his campaign (you'd think he would have learned....) and (2) he is withholding funds already approved by the Congress in order to force that country to assist.
> I could simply make a personal request that you shoot someone for me, and you know what would happen?  I'd end up in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're spouting Dim talking points that have been debunked 1000 times.
Click to expand...

They haven't been debunked because the President says so, you know.  He's the one being accused.  I've never known a crook yet who fessed up and admitted what he did--at least not before the sentence came down.


----------



## NotYourBody

OKTexas said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a bipartisan vote to remove the president, there needs to be a valid high crime or misdemeanor or the people will revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bribery and Treason are the two specific reasons a president can be impeached for.  Likewise if the people see a valid reason to remove the President not acted on because of a partisan vote, they can also revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's a constitutional definition of treason, tell the class how it applies to a freaking phone call.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Since the telephone was not invented when the constitution was written, there is no special phone call section. What matters here is the WORDS spoken, not the delivery method. Don't be obtuse, if you can help it.


----------



## RealDave

OKTexas said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there is.  You're a coward who has been ducking the question of the "deliverable" for days.  I expressed an honest opinion, and you respond with your juvenile "so" bullshit, and some Spanish names.   Stick it, gomer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't me - LOL.
> 
> You admitted the Biden thing is fishy, the deliverable is the truth of what happened in 2016 and how Biden got that gig is my guess. Again, I am smart. Very smart. But I am not a mind reader. I don't see anything wrong with what DJT did. I bet prior presidents have done similar crap. This was in an open phone call. He was not hiding anything. Per usual, leftists like you make a mountain out of a mole hill. He should have been more direct, maybe".
> 
> DJT: Your country is very corrupt and my intelligence persons tell me that the whole Russia conspiracy started there in 2016. I have a hard time authorizing additional weaponry to a country that is corrupt. I understand you're trying to clean up the corruption. Would you please share with me what happened with Crowdstrike and how Hunter Biden got that board seat with Burisma? Why was the prosecutor fired?
> 
> I see ZERO wrong with this. NOTHING. He is not asking for the President of Ukraine to make shit up, he is asking for details on shit that actually happened.
> 
> I hope you understand this, Lopez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it was you, you transparent coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing between Hunter Biden & China.  There as nothing inappropriate with Joe Biden in Ukraine.
> 
> Trump's extortion is obvious.
> 
> Your argument is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing between Hunter and China, then why did they send 600K+ to an account controlled by him and Devon Archer?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

 It was an investment company.  Company owners have access to their company's bank account.  It does not mean they take it for themselves.  You assfucks are dumber than shit.


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi looks like a babbling idiot, because she is one. Today it's bribery. What will it be tomorrow? What a joke. What a waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It went from collusion to quid pro quo.  From quid pro quo, to extortion.  From extortion, it went to bribery.
> 
> It's called throwing it against the wall to see what sticks.
Click to expand...


It is a fsct that the Ruissians interfered in the 2016 election and it was likely Trump colluded by providing them some direction as to where he needed help.  This was basically proven whren his campaign forwarded their internal polling.

Later, Trump made a phone call exorting the President of the Ukraine.

One is not related to another.


----------



## Ame®icano

Faun said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I did, I must be the only one between us because you obviously can't answer my question.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between can't answer and not going to answer. You know what was said on that call and you know exactly where the bribery occurred in that call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I'm asking.  I read the transcript about a dozen times or so, and I can't find where Trump stated Ukraine could have US aid if they conduct an investigation on Biden.  So I must have missed something, so perhaps you can help.  Give me the exact words that I missed, page and paragraph if possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, while not releasing the aid since February ...
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you call someone a dumbfuck, why do you idiots only give a snippet of what you want people to focus on?
> Why the fuck don't you post the entire paragraph of what Trump stated. sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that's the salient part. Zelensky is ready to buy military aid from us (with our money) and the first words out of Trump's mouth is to ask for a favor.
> 
> And not for nothing, but .... I could have posted more ... I could have posted how Trump asked Zelensky to look into the DNC server from the 2016 election, which only serves to help him politically -- or I could have posted how Trump also asked Zelensky to look into a political rival of his, which also only serves to help him politically. But I chose to just focus on him asking for favors immediately after Zelensky was looking for help from us to fend off Russia.
Click to expand...


Quote the whole text, what the favor is about, shitstain.


----------



## The Original Tree

IM2 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fishing without a license
> Tearing the label off a pillow, etc
> 
> 
> 
> If the house can muster the votes, they can impeach the president for any reason.  Likewise, if the senate has the votes after the house impeaches the president, they can convict/remove him from office for any reason.  However, the constitutional standard is high crimes and misdemeanors, and it is very unlikely that there will be a 2/3 vote in the senate to remove the president without a bipartisan vote.  For a bipartisan vote to remove the president, there needs to be a valid high crime or misdemeanor or the people will revolt at the ballot box.  That being said, the house may impeach Trump on a partisan basis simply because the dems hate his guts and consider him evil..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Impeachment Occurs in The Senate.  The Only thing The House can do is recommend and request an Impeachment of a President.  If the Request is unwarranted The Senate can table it and do not even have to consider it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clinton was impeached by the house and then acquitted by the senate.
> View attachment 289838
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *That's actually wrong.  The House Writes Articles of Impeachment, and that is all they can do.  They vote on The Articles of Impeachment to decide whether they are to be approved by a majority and then sent to The Senate.  They then send them to The Senate.
> 
> The Senate Impeaches.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The senate convicts.
Click to expand...

*Actually you are still a DUMMY.  Why do you Foreigners try to bullshit Americans about their own system of Government?

The Senate first Votes if the Articles of Impeachment approved by The House have merit to be heard and The Senate votes to hold an Impeachment.  The Senate then has the Impeachment Proceedings, and hear all evidence for and against, and then render a verdict of guilty or not guilty.

The Senate does not have to allow an Impeachment if they feel that The Articles of Impeachment are not in line with The Parameters described in The Constitution and founding documents, and are frivolous and political in nature.  This is why Bill Clinton was recommended for 13 indictments by The Special Counsel, and that is what The House voted on and wrote articles of impeachment on, and then took that to The Senate who then voted to begin an Impeachment.  They chose not to convict and remove from office.  The Senate does not have to remove a President from Office.

Out of the 13 Indictments Special Counsel Recommended for Clinton, The Senate only judged that two had merit.  Mad Moscow Mueller had 0 Recommendations for Indictment against President Trump.  Clinton was "Acquitted" because The Senate could not reach a 2/3rds majority vote to convict on the charges.

Here was the vote on Clinton.

"A two-thirds vote, 67 votes, would have been necessary to convict and remove the President from office. The perjury charge was defeated with 45 votes for conviction and 55 against, and the obstruction of justice charge was defeated with 50 for conviction and 50 against."

Impeachment of Bill Clinton - Wikipedia*


----------



## The Original Tree

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi looks like a babbling idiot, because she is one. Today it's bribery. What will it be tomorrow? What a joke. What a waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It went from collusion to quid pro quo.  From quid pro quo, to extortion.  From extortion, it went to bribery.
> 
> It's called throwing it against the wall to see what sticks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a fsct that the Ruissians interfered in the 2016 election and it was likely Trump colluded by providing them some direction as to where he needed help.  This was basically proven whren his campaign forwarded their internal polling.
> 
> Later, Trump made a phone call exorting the President of the Ukraine.
> 
> One is not related to another.
Click to expand...

*The Facts are Showing The Ukraine was interfering in our Elections on Behalf of Hillary Clinton.
The facts also show Hunter Biden getting bribes and a shit ton of money so Ukraine could lobby The White House.  The facts also show, John Kerry's Son, Nancy Pelosi's Son, and Joe Biden's Son were all getting paid by Ukrainian Company Burisma, and by Corrupt Ukrainian Oligarchs that had to flee to Russia when an Anti Corruption Government was elected in to office.*


----------



## RealDave

The Purge said:


> The Biden-Burisma part of the impeachment hearing
> 
> *Sharyl Attkisson ^ *| 11/14/2019 | Sharyl Attkisson
> 
> There are plenty of post mortems on day one of the impeachment hearings against President Trump.
> 
> There’s a summary in The Huffington Post, this left-sided take is from Rolling Stone, and here’s a view from the right-side in The Washington Examiner.
> 
> Instead of reinventing the wheel, I’ll highlight a few interesting sections from each of the two witnesses.
> 
> George Kent, Deputy Asst. Secretary of State testified that the Obama administration pressed Ukraine to investigate the Ukrainian energy company Burisma long before President Trump sought an investigation.
> 
> Kent agrees today that Burisma should be “fully investigated,” as President Trump has asked.
> 
> Kent explained the history of Burisma corruption. He alleged that Burisma CEO Mykola Zlochevsky, formerly part of the pro-Russian Ukrainian government (2010-2012), was guilty of self dealing and corruption. Zlochevsky then went on to found Burisma, the largest private gas company in that nation.
> 
> Kent stated that in December 2014, a bribe was paid within Ukraine to make an investigation into Zlochevsky’s crimes “go away.” Kent says the bribed official fled Ukraine as the U.S. pressed Ukrainian officials to answer why prosecutors closed the case.
> 
> Kent stated that about the time the bribe was paid to shut down the investigation of Burisma in 2014, the corrupt Zlochevsky invited a series of new, prominent individuals to serve on his board. They included the former president of Poland and the son of Vice President Biden, Hunter. Hunter Biden was reportedly paid upward of $50,000 a month to serve on Burisma’s board for the corrupt Zlochevsky.
> 
> Kent testified that he was so concerned about Burisma corruption, that in May of 2014, when he learned Burisma was trying to co-sponsor an essay contest with the U.S. Agency of International Development, Kent asked the U.S. to bow out, saying we should not co-sponsor anything with a company that has such a bad reputation.
> 
> Kent said that in 2015, he expressed concern about “Hunter Biden’s status as a [Burisma] board member” amid the corruption questions because it “could create the perception of a conflict of interest.” He said he did not raise the issue with the State Department, which did not seem concerned, but did raise it with the Vice President’s office. Kent stated he has “no idea” what the Vice President’s office did about his concerns.
> 
> In Spring of 2016, Vice President Joe Biden threatened to withhold U.S. military aid from Ukraine unless the Ukrainian president agreed to fire its chief prosecutor within six hours. The prosecutor was investigating corruption including Burisma, where Biden’s son still served on the board. Ukraine’s president agreed and fired the prosecutor. (Biden has said he got the prosecutor fired because he was corrupt.)
> 
> Kent defended Biden’s action and stated it was accordance with U.S. policy.
> 
> When asked, Kent agreed that it was unprecedented for a U.S. official to give a foreign president a six hour deadline to fire a prosecutor as a condition for receiving U.S. aid.
> 
> Kent says up until today, the U.S. has not gotten a satisfactory answer to why the Burisma case was closed.
> 
> Kent testified that Burisma corruption still needs to be investigated because U.S. tax money was involved, and he says he would like to find out the name of the corrupt Ukrainian prosecutor who took the bribe. Kent says he expressed this desire in 2015.
> 
> Kent says the new president of Ukraine and new prosecutor have agreed to review the old crimes never brought to justice, but that often people are “never held to account” in notoriously corrupt Ukraine so there is “lots to review.”
> 
> Kent stated that Vice President Biden made six visits to Ukraine, though Biden stated he’d been there 13 times.
> 
> When asked if someone, such as Biden should be immune from investigation because he is currently running for political office, Kent stated “no.”
> 
> When asked, Kent agreed it’s appropriate to look at foreign assistance in terms of levels of corruption within the receiving country.
> 
> William Taylor, Acting Ambassador to Ukraine said he found a “weird combination of confusing and ultimately alarming circumstances” involving the newly-elected government in Ukraine. He said there appeared to be two U.S. diplomatic channels for communicating with and about Ukraine: “regular” (which he had control over) and “irregular.”
> 
> ------------
> 
> _In Spring of 2016,* Vice President Joe Biden threatened to withhold U.S. military aid from Ukraine unless the Ukrainian president agreed to fire its chief prosecutor within six hours. *The prosecutor was investigating corruption including Burisma, where Biden’s son still served on the board. Ukraine’s president agreed and fired the prosecutor.
> 
> ... *When asked, Kent agreed that it was unprecedented for a U.S. official to give a foreign president a six hour deadline to fire a prosecutor* as a condition for receiving U.S. aid.
> _
> And the New York Times doesn't see a story here? Thank God for Sharyl Attkisson... ...


 
When Trump only talked about getting an announcement of an investigation into one person, your argument is over.


----------



## Ame®icano

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi looks like a babbling idiot, because she is one. Today it's bribery. What will it be tomorrow? What a joke. What a waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It went from collusion to quid pro quo.  From quid pro quo, to extortion.  From extortion, it went to bribery.
> 
> It's called throwing it against the wall to see what sticks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a fsct that the Ruissians interfered in the 2016 election and it was likely Trump colluded by providing them some direction as to where he needed help.  This was basically proven whren his campaign forwarded their internal polling.
> 
> Later, Trump made a phone call exorting the President of the Ukraine.
> 
> One is not related to another.
Click to expand...


Mueller report says otherwise.


----------



## The Purge

RealDave said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Biden-Burisma part of the impeachment hearing
> 
> *Sharyl Attkisson ^ *| 11/14/2019 | Sharyl Attkisson
> 
> There are plenty of post mortems on day one of the impeachment hearings against President Trump.
> 
> There’s a summary in The Huffington Post, this left-sided take is from Rolling Stone, and here’s a view from the right-side in The Washington Examiner.
> 
> Instead of reinventing the wheel, I’ll highlight a few interesting sections from each of the two witnesses.
> 
> George Kent, Deputy Asst. Secretary of State testified that the Obama administration pressed Ukraine to investigate the Ukrainian energy company Burisma long before President Trump sought an investigation.
> 
> Kent agrees today that Burisma should be “fully investigated,” as President Trump has asked.
> 
> Kent explained the history of Burisma corruption. He alleged that Burisma CEO Mykola Zlochevsky, formerly part of the pro-Russian Ukrainian government (2010-2012), was guilty of self dealing and corruption. Zlochevsky then went on to found Burisma, the largest private gas company in that nation.
> 
> Kent stated that in December 2014, a bribe was paid within Ukraine to make an investigation into Zlochevsky’s crimes “go away.” Kent says the bribed official fled Ukraine as the U.S. pressed Ukrainian officials to answer why prosecutors closed the case.
> 
> Kent stated that about the time the bribe was paid to shut down the investigation of Burisma in 2014, the corrupt Zlochevsky invited a series of new, prominent individuals to serve on his board. They included the former president of Poland and the son of Vice President Biden, Hunter. Hunter Biden was reportedly paid upward of $50,000 a month to serve on Burisma’s board for the corrupt Zlochevsky.
> 
> Kent testified that he was so concerned about Burisma corruption, that in May of 2014, when he learned Burisma was trying to co-sponsor an essay contest with the U.S. Agency of International Development, Kent asked the U.S. to bow out, saying we should not co-sponsor anything with a company that has such a bad reputation.
> 
> Kent said that in 2015, he expressed concern about “Hunter Biden’s status as a [Burisma] board member” amid the corruption questions because it “could create the perception of a conflict of interest.” He said he did not raise the issue with the State Department, which did not seem concerned, but did raise it with the Vice President’s office. Kent stated he has “no idea” what the Vice President’s office did about his concerns.
> 
> In Spring of 2016, Vice President Joe Biden threatened to withhold U.S. military aid from Ukraine unless the Ukrainian president agreed to fire its chief prosecutor within six hours. The prosecutor was investigating corruption including Burisma, where Biden’s son still served on the board. Ukraine’s president agreed and fired the prosecutor. (Biden has said he got the prosecutor fired because he was corrupt.)
> 
> Kent defended Biden’s action and stated it was accordance with U.S. policy.
> 
> When asked, Kent agreed that it was unprecedented for a U.S. official to give a foreign president a six hour deadline to fire a prosecutor as a condition for receiving U.S. aid.
> 
> Kent says up until today, the U.S. has not gotten a satisfactory answer to why the Burisma case was closed.
> 
> Kent testified that Burisma corruption still needs to be investigated because U.S. tax money was involved, and he says he would like to find out the name of the corrupt Ukrainian prosecutor who took the bribe. Kent says he expressed this desire in 2015.
> 
> Kent says the new president of Ukraine and new prosecutor have agreed to review the old crimes never brought to justice, but that often people are “never held to account” in notoriously corrupt Ukraine so there is “lots to review.”
> 
> Kent stated that Vice President Biden made six visits to Ukraine, though Biden stated he’d been there 13 times.
> 
> When asked if someone, such as Biden should be immune from investigation because he is currently running for political office, Kent stated “no.”
> 
> When asked, Kent agreed it’s appropriate to look at foreign assistance in terms of levels of corruption within the receiving country.
> 
> William Taylor, Acting Ambassador to Ukraine said he found a “weird combination of confusing and ultimately alarming circumstances” involving the newly-elected government in Ukraine. He said there appeared to be two U.S. diplomatic channels for communicating with and about Ukraine: “regular” (which he had control over) and “irregular.”
> 
> ------------
> 
> _In Spring of 2016,* Vice President Joe Biden threatened to withhold U.S. military aid from Ukraine unless the Ukrainian president agreed to fire its chief prosecutor within six hours. *The prosecutor was investigating corruption including Burisma, where Biden’s son still served on the board. Ukraine’s president agreed and fired the prosecutor.
> 
> ... *When asked, Kent agreed that it was unprecedented for a U.S. official to give a foreign president a six hour deadline to fire a prosecutor* as a condition for receiving U.S. aid.
> _
> And the New York Times doesn't see a story here? Thank God for Sharyl Attkisson... ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Trump only talked about getting an announcement of an investigation into one person, your argument is over.
Click to expand...

But. He lies. YOU ASSWIPES keep telling us that....he is the PŔO of saying one thing the morons want to hear and then doing just the opposite to CRUSH them....you mindless dolts think that is a lie....ROTFLMFAO!!!


----------



## Hutch Starskey

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The conversation was about Vindman's testimony. Vindman was on the call, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding was Vindman wasn't on the call.....his twin brother claimed to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The conversation was about Vindman's testimony. Vindman was on the call, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My understanding was Vindman wasn't on the call.....his twin brother claimed to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding was Vindman wasn't on the call.....his twin brother claimed to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your understanding is shit. Everyone knows this.
> 
> READ: Testimony Of Alexander Vindman, The White House's Ukraine Specialist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Husky is a triggered Leftist. His posts make me laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care to expand on that thought? Tell us all what exactly you found funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is “us”? You and your other personalities?
Click to expand...




AzogtheDefiler said:


> Who is “us”? You and your other personalities?


All of the readers, dope. Those watching you punk out repeatedly.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest, the Dems aren't acting too concerned about how this mess affects the entire nation either.
> 
> Question:  what the EFF is Trump supposed to do?  The Dems have been after his ass since the day after the 2016 election, with no actual evidence to base any of their investigations and inquiries on.  Has he not released the transcripts of the phone call?  Should he not expect reasonable attempts by the Dems to allow him or his people to question the same witnesses and ask whatever questions they deem appropriate?
> 
> Question:  does Biden get off the hook for whatever he or his son did with respect to Ukraine, because he's running for the Dem nomination?  Should we the public not know about whatever took place while Biden was the VP?  Why isn't that actually part of his job as President, to look into any possible illegal activities in another country to see if our own laws were broken?  Shouldn't he find out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is Trump suppose to do?  Well to start off, he could start acting like a president instead of narcissistic school boy who's only interest is himself.  If he had real information that Biden's son has violate the law, then he would have his AG open an investigation instead trying to bribe a foreign government with military aid.
> 
> Of course all he really wants is President Zelensky to announce he is opening and investigation into Biden.  Then he could spin all kinds of stories about Biden at his rallies.  Of course he will probably do that anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Trump never bribed anybody.
> 2) Never was any investigation.
> 3) Ukraine got the US aid.
Click to expand...




Ray From Cleveland said:


> 1) Trump never bribed anybody.
> 2) Never was any investigation.
> 3) Ukraine got the US aid.



If there never was an investigation, then what is the corruption Biden is alleged to have engaged in?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

DGS49 said:


> Somebody please write in this space what it is *that is not yet known*.
> 
> What we know:
> 
> Trump wanted the Biden's investigated by the Ukrainian government,
> An investigation - IF IT SHOWED CORRUPTION - would harm Joe Biden politically,
> An investigation - IF IT SHOWED NOTHING - would help Joe Biden politically,
> He wanted to somehow connect the release of military aid to the investigation, and to a public announcement of an investigation.
> That never happened,
> The aid was timely released,
> The diplomatic community was shocked by Trump's intentions and approach.
> What, exactly, might be revealed in future testimony that we don't know now?
> 
> Ignore the hearsay issue.  Trump wanted to use a delay in release of aid to pressure the Ukrainians to investigate the Biden's, and to make a public announcement of same.  So what?



The mere suggestion of corruption on the part of Biden is all that is necessary. Just look at you dopes who take it as gospel and ran with it from a mere suggestion.
 A public statement from the president of Ukraine would have certainly lent credibility to such a suggestion.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Justice Department: Trump never asked Barr to talk to Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I heard him do it on TV several times. But once again, how do you know they aren't already looking into it?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the article ...
> 
> *DOJ says no such call between Barr and the Ukrainians ended up taking place.*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And of course things never change, RIGHT?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, prove it changed. Meanwhile, Trump was talking about Biden ousting Shokin since May, maybe earlier. Called Zelensky in July and asked Zelensky for help regarding Biden. The article I posted was from the end of September and Barr was still not looking into Ukraine. So when did he start? After the impeachment inquiry started?
> 
> But more to the point, you point out how Trump told Zelensky he would have Barr call him -- so why do you think Trump didn't do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know he hasn't, he's said several times publicly that he wants him to.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

He said that in his July phone call. Meanwhile, when this blew up at the end of September,  he still hadn't;  and there's been no suggestion he has yet.

And you're still avoiding the question. Why do you think he'd tell Zelensky he'd have Barr contact him and then not tell Barr? Even for two months?


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no commie interpretations and you know the exact words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I did, I must be the only one between us because you obviously can't answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a difference between can't answer and not going to answer. You know what was said on that call and you know exactly where the bribery occurred in that call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I'm asking.  I read the transcript about a dozen times or so, and I can't find where Trump stated Ukraine could have US aid if they conduct an investigation on Biden.  So I must have missed something, so perhaps you can help.  Give me the exact words that I missed, page and paragraph if possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, while not releasing the aid since February ...
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They were ALMOST ready to make the purchase, they have since done so. So what's your point?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

That the sale of those Javelin missiles was made contingent upon personal favors for Trump.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between can't answer and not going to answer. You know what was said on that call and you know exactly where the bribery occurred in that call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I'm asking.  I read the transcript about a dozen times or so, and I can't find where Trump stated Ukraine could have US aid if they conduct an investigation on Biden.  So I must have missed something, so perhaps you can help.  Give me the exact words that I missed, page and paragraph if possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, while not releasing the aid since February ...
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you call someone a dumbfuck, why do you idiots only give a snippet of what you want people to focus on?
> Why the fuck don't you post the entire paragraph of what Trump stated. sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that's the salient part. Zelensky is ready to buy military aid from us (with our money) and the first words out of Trump's mouth is to ask for a favor.
> 
> And not for nothing, but .... I could have posted more ... I could have posted how Trump asked Zelensky to look into the DNC server from the 2016 election, which only serves to help him politically -- or I could have posted how Trump also asked Zelensky to look into a political rival of his, which also only serves to help him politically. But I chose to just focus on him asking for favors immediately after Zelensky was looking for help from us to fend off Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You left a word out of what Zelensky said. Do you know what it is? Can you say he was ALMOST ready, and he did. If my memory serves, he bought 75 Javelin ATMs and 3 launchers.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

The sale was approved months later and only after Trump was accused of quid pro quo by a whistleblower.  And none of that erases Trump's quid pro quo of asking for favors in exchange for selling them Javelins.


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between can't answer and not going to answer. You know what was said on that call and you know exactly where the bribery occurred in that call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I'm asking.  I read the transcript about a dozen times or so, and I can't find where Trump stated Ukraine could have US aid if they conduct an investigation on Biden.  So I must have missed something, so perhaps you can help.  Give me the exact words that I missed, page and paragraph if possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, while not releasing the aid since February ...
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you call someone a dumbfuck, why do you idiots only give a snippet of what you want people to focus on?
> Why the fuck don't you post the entire paragraph of what Trump stated. sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that's the salient part. Zelensky is ready to buy military aid from us (with our money) and the first words out of Trump's mouth is to ask for a favor.
> 
> And not for nothing, but .... I could have posted more ... I could have posted how Trump asked Zelensky to look into the DNC server from the 2016 election, which only serves to help him politically -- or I could have posted how Trump also asked Zelensky to look into a political rival of his, which also only serves to help him politically. But I chose to just focus on him asking for favors immediately after Zelensky was looking for help from us to fend off Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote the whole text, what the favor is about, shitstain.
Click to expand...

The favors were for his own personal gain, including having Ukraine dig up dirt on a political rival.


----------



## jc456

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> obstructing what?  you never made a claim of the investigation you're after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn! You know exactly what Trump has done. And what's so pathetic is you don't mind him breaking the law. Now democrats can let this go on and then when a democrat becomes president, they let him/her do what Trump is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name the law he broke and please provide the statute.  Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. You know what laws he has broken. You are able to name every law on the books for Obama , Clinton, Comey, Clapper, Brennan Biden, etc., but you watch Trump tell people to defy subpoenas, he defies subpoenas, refuses to testify, asks a foreign government to investigate his opponent and suddenly you don't know what laws he has broken. Fuck that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's something called Executive Privilege, and using it is not breaking any laws.  Furthermore, just because Slow Joe is a presidential nominee (not Trump's challenger) does not excuse him from being looked into for possible suspicious activity while serving as VP.  Coke head Hunter got a very lucrative job for somebody that's never dealt in the country before in an industry he has no experience in.  That's very suspicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit trying to pretend Trump was fighting corruption.  He was only talking about Biden & yes his political adversary that Trump knows is his biggest threat.,
> 
> Try being an American instead of a Trumpette.
> 
> Quit lying & saying Hunter Biden had no experience.  He had served on boards & was an attorney & advised the Ukrainian company on US law.
Click to expand...

wow you really can't read can you?  It seems to me the transcript discussed Crowdstrike and the DNC server.  No?  You didn't read that?  And the word 'favor' was actually for that and not Biden.  But fk dave, your reading skills never were that fking good.  So you just post up the language from the transcript that says 'favor' for biden.


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn! You know exactly what Trump has done. And what's so pathetic is you don't mind him breaking the law. Now democrats can let this go on and then when a democrat becomes president, they let him/her do what Trump is doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name the law he broke and please provide the statute.  Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. You know what laws he has broken. You are able to name every law on the books for Obama , Clinton, Comey, Clapper, Brennan Biden, etc., but you watch Trump tell people to defy subpoenas, he defies subpoenas, refuses to testify, asks a foreign government to investigate his opponent and suddenly you don't know what laws he has broken. Fuck that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's something called Executive Privilege, and using it is not breaking any laws.  Furthermore, just because Slow Joe is a presidential nominee (not Trump's challenger) does not excuse him from being looked into for possible suspicious activity while serving as VP.  Coke head Hunter got a very lucrative job for somebody that's never dealt in the country before in an industry he has no experience in.  That's very suspicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit trying to pretend Trump was fighting corruption.  He was only talking about Biden & yes his political adversary that Trump knows is his biggest threat.,
> 
> Try being an American instead of a Trumpette.
> 
> Quit lying & saying Hunter Biden had no experience.  He had served on boards & was an attorney & advised the Ukrainian company on US law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow you really can't read can you?  It seems to me the transcript discussed Crowdstrike and the DNC server.  No?  You didn't read that?  And the word 'favor' was actually for that and not Biden.  But fk dave, your reading skills never were that fking good.  So you just post up the language from the transcript that says 'favor' for biden.
Click to expand...

Liar, both were favors of which Trump asked. After asking Zelensky to look into CrowdStrike and the DNC server, Trump said, _"the othe thing,"_ as he asked Zelensky to also look into the Bidens.


----------



## OldLady

jc456 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn! You know exactly what Trump has done. And what's so pathetic is you don't mind him breaking the law. Now democrats can let this go on and then when a democrat becomes president, they let him/her do what Trump is doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name the law he broke and please provide the statute.  Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. You know what laws he has broken. You are able to name every law on the books for Obama , Clinton, Comey, Clapper, Brennan Biden, etc., but you watch Trump tell people to defy subpoenas, he defies subpoenas, refuses to testify, asks a foreign government to investigate his opponent and suddenly you don't know what laws he has broken. Fuck that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's something called Executive Privilege, and using it is not breaking any laws.  Furthermore, just because Slow Joe is a presidential nominee (not Trump's challenger) does not excuse him from being looked into for possible suspicious activity while serving as VP.  Coke head Hunter got a very lucrative job for somebody that's never dealt in the country before in an industry he has no experience in.  That's very suspicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit trying to pretend Trump was fighting corruption.  He was only talking about Biden & yes his political adversary that Trump knows is his biggest threat.,
> 
> Try being an American instead of a Trumpette.
> 
> Quit lying & saying Hunter Biden had no experience.  He had served on boards & was an attorney & advised the Ukrainian company on US law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow you really can't read can you?  It seems to me the transcript discussed Crowdstrike and the DNC server.  No?  You didn't read that?  And the word 'favor' was actually for that and not Biden.  But fk dave, your reading skills never were that fking good.  So you just post up the language from the transcript that says 'favor' for biden.
Click to expand...

Intelligence and security officials have ALL told Trump that Crowdstrike is an unfounded conspiracy theory that NEVER HAPPENED.  Trump knows this.  He doesn't care, because he knows it sells with his brainwashed supporters like you.  Campaign has begun.


----------



## Faun

OldLady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name the law he broke and please provide the statute.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> No. You know what laws he has broken. You are able to name every law on the books for Obama , Clinton, Comey, Clapper, Brennan Biden, etc., but you watch Trump tell people to defy subpoenas, he defies subpoenas, refuses to testify, asks a foreign government to investigate his opponent and suddenly you don't know what laws he has broken. Fuck that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's something called Executive Privilege, and using it is not breaking any laws.  Furthermore, just because Slow Joe is a presidential nominee (not Trump's challenger) does not excuse him from being looked into for possible suspicious activity while serving as VP.  Coke head Hunter got a very lucrative job for somebody that's never dealt in the country before in an industry he has no experience in.  That's very suspicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit trying to pretend Trump was fighting corruption.  He was only talking about Biden & yes his political adversary that Trump knows is his biggest threat.,
> 
> Try being an American instead of a Trumpette.
> 
> Quit lying & saying Hunter Biden had no experience.  He had served on boards & was an attorney & advised the Ukrainian company on US law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow you really can't read can you?  It seems to me the transcript discussed Crowdstrike and the DNC server.  No?  You didn't read that?  And the word 'favor' was actually for that and not Biden.  But fk dave, your reading skills never were that fking good.  So you just post up the language from the transcript that says 'favor' for biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intelligence and security officials have ALL told Trump that Crowdstrike is an unfounded conspiracy theory that NEVER HAPPENED.  Trump knows this.  He doesn't care, because he knows it sells with his brainwashed supporters like you.  Campaign has begun.
Click to expand...

Let's not forget, many of these are the same trumptards who believe PizzaGate was real but Sandy Hook was not.

Conservatives reside in such a backwards universe, they even had to coin the term, _*"alternative facts,"*_ to explain their dementia.


----------



## teddyearp

So Wednesday, we heard from the two witnesses that didn't actually witness a damn thing themselves, today we get the disgruntled employee.

Let the games begin!


----------



## joaquinmiller

AzogtheDefiler said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Logic is useless to someone who won't acknowledge the "deliverable" wasn't for an investigation.  It was for a public announcement of an investigation.  Details are fucking irrelevant and the last thing Trump wants is a quest for the truth.  Once the smear is out there, there's no need for an investigation.  Trump is leveraging US foreign aid for a smear campaign to use in domestic politics.
> 
> Experience should tell you the con man is conning you.  Maybe you were born every minute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is leveraging aid as he is the Commander in Chief of the military to ensure that Ukraine is not as corrupt as it was in 2016. How is he conning me? It was an open phone call, he released the transcript, the Bidens seem like the con artists to me. Again, I don't see anything that he did as being wrong, you disagree and that is your right, Luis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep spinning until you explain why the "deliverable" was a public statement from Zelensky.  Man up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and as POTUS he has the right to demand this. He wasn't hiding it. He did it in an open forum.
> 
> 
> Burisma, a private oil and gas company in Ukraine, announced this week that it has appointed Hunter Biden, the youngest son of US Vice President Joe Biden, to its board of directors.
> 
> The company, founded in 2002, is controlled by a former energy official in the government of deposed Ukrainian President Viktor Yanukovych.
> 
> The move has raised some eyebrows in the US, given the Obama administration's attempts to manage the ongoing crisis in Ukraine.
> 
> *"Joe Biden has been the White House's go-to guy during the Ukraine crisis, touring former Soviet republics and reassuring their concerned leaders," writes the National Journal's Marina Koren. "And now, he's not the only Biden involved in the region."*
> 
> *She says that by appointing Hunter Biden head of its legal affairs unit, "Burisma is turning to US talent - and money and name recognition - for protection against Russia".*
> 
> The younger Mr Biden isn't the only American with political ties to have recently joined Burisma's board. Devon Archer, a former senior advisor to current Secretary of State John Kerry's 2004 presidential campaign and a college roommate of Mr Kerry's stepson HJ Heinz, signed on in April.
> 
> Mr Biden and Mr Archer are also managing partners at Rosemont Seneca Partners, a Washington, DC-based investment company.
> 
> Both Mr Biden and Mr Archer have not responded to requests from reporters for comment. In Burisma's press release announcing his hiring, Mr Biden says:
> 
> _I believe that my assistance in consulting the company on matters of transparency, corporate governance and responsibility, international expansion and other priorities will contribute to the economy and benefit the people of Ukraine._
> 
> All this could be explained simply as a foreign energy company looking to increase its visibility in the US and spur investment, writes the Federalist's Mollie Hemingway. State-controlled companies currently account for 90% of Ukraine's gas production, but this year Burisma became the nation's largest private producer.
> 
> Hemingway adds, however, that there may be another, less savoury possibility:
> 
> *The most disturbing explanation is that the company is attempting to curry favour with the US government by enlisting the services of the close family friend and campaign bundler of the secretary of state and the son of the vice president. After all, Archer notes on one of his company's web pages that his firm's "relationship network creates opportunities for our portfolio companies which then compound to greater outcomes for all parties".*
> 
> She concludes that this seems like a "cliched movie plot": "a shady foreign oil company co-opts the vice president's son in order to capture lucrative foreign investment contracts".
> 
> The White House has emphasised that the vice president's son's new job will have no influence on US foreign policy.
> 
> "Hunter Biden is a private citizen and a lawyer," Kendra Barkoff, a spokeswoman for the vice president, told the Wall Street Journal. "The vice president does not endorse any particular company and has no involvement with this company."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Trump made every effort to hide his request of Ukraine, including, to this day, denying there was a quid pro quo. He used a backchannel of his personal attorney and two currently-indicted associates, who engaged in a smear campaign to remove an Ambassador.  The WH hid the call records, in which Trump never mentioned the word corruption, tho he mentioned Biden and Giuliani.   A whistleblower report was suppressed.
> 
> But, yeah,  It's just an honest, above-board effort to root out corruption.  The demand for a public statement of a Burisma/Biden investigation is so innocent you can't even conceive of an explanation for it.
> 
> 
> Yeah, he didn't pay hush money either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manuel, it was a public and open call. He didn’t do anything wrong. We disagree so let’s decide at the ballot box. I want a public statement as well. You want weaponry then tell us what the hell is going on.
Click to expand...


Yeah, it was a public and open call _after_ the whistleblower complaint was made public.  Time isn't random.

As to deciding at the ballot box, what's the cutoff date for that?  1st year?  2nd?  Or is that opinion based on your sentiment that Trump did nothing wrong?  If he gunned down Lindsay Graham in a fit of pique - and who hasn't wanted to do that? - 3 months before the election, would you say 'let the voters decide'?  Is it a matter of principle or politics? 

"If principle", he laughed, "does that mean there should never be an impeachment?"


----------



## Crepitus

The Original Tree said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi looks like a babbling idiot, because she is one. Today it's bribery. What will it be tomorrow? What a joke. What a waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It went from collusion to quid pro quo.  From quid pro quo, to extortion.  From extortion, it went to bribery.
> 
> It's called throwing it against the wall to see what sticks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a fsct that the Ruissians interfered in the 2016 election and it was likely Trump colluded by providing them some direction as to where he needed help.  This was basically proven whren his campaign forwarded their internal polling.
> 
> Later, Trump made a phone call exorting the President of the Ukraine.
> 
> One is not related to another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The Facts are Showing The Ukraine was interfering in our Elections on Behalf of Hillary Clinton.
> The facts also show Hunter Biden getting bribes and a shit ton of money so Ukraine could lobby The White House.  The facts also show, John Kerry's Son, Nancy Pelosi's Son, and Joe Biden's Son were all getting paid by Ukrainian Company Burisma, and by Corrupt Ukrainian Oligarchs that had to flee to Russia when an Anti Corruption Government was elected in to office.*
Click to expand...

No, they don't.


----------



## OldLady

It's on.  Nunes is making his opening statement.  Wow, that's a good Trumpie for ya.   He should write for InfoWars.

WATCH LIVE: The Trump Impeachment Hearings - Day 2


----------



## Crepitus

Ame®icano said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi looks like a babbling idiot, because she is one. Today it's bribery. What will it be tomorrow? What a joke. What a waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It went from collusion to quid pro quo.  From quid pro quo, to extortion.  From extortion, it went to bribery.
> 
> It's called throwing it against the wall to see what sticks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a fsct that the Ruissians interfered in the 2016 election and it was likely Trump colluded by providing them some direction as to where he needed help.  This was basically proven whren his campaign forwarded their internal polling.
> 
> Later, Trump made a phone call exorting the President of the Ukraine.
> 
> One is not related to another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mueller report says otherwise.
Click to expand...

No, it doesn't.


----------



## Crepitus

Nunes came outta the box lying his ass off just like last time.


----------



## RealDave

teddyearp said:


> So Wednesday, we heard from the two witnesses that didn't actually witness a damn thing themselves, today we get the disgruntled employee.
> 
> Let the games begin!


Pet your pathetic excuses continue.   Trump is toast.


----------



## RealDave

jc456 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn! You know exactly what Trump has done. And what's so pathetic is you don't mind him breaking the law. Now democrats can let this go on and then when a democrat becomes president, they let him/her do what Trump is doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name the law he broke and please provide the statute.  Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. You know what laws he has broken. You are able to name every law on the books for Obama , Clinton, Comey, Clapper, Brennan Biden, etc., but you watch Trump tell people to defy subpoenas, he defies subpoenas, refuses to testify, asks a foreign government to investigate his opponent and suddenly you don't know what laws he has broken. Fuck that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's something called Executive Privilege, and using it is not breaking any laws.  Furthermore, just because Slow Joe is a presidential nominee (not Trump's challenger) does not excuse him from being looked into for possible suspicious activity while serving as VP.  Coke head Hunter got a very lucrative job for somebody that's never dealt in the country before in an industry he has no experience in.  That's very suspicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit trying to pretend Trump was fighting corruption.  He was only talking about Biden & yes his political adversary that Trump knows is his biggest threat.,
> 
> Try being an American instead of a Trumpette.
> 
> Quit lying & saying Hunter Biden had no experience.  He had served on boards & was an attorney & advised the Ukrainian company on US law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow you really can't read can you?  It seems to me the transcript discussed Crowdstrike and the DNC server.  No?  You didn't read that?  And the word 'favor' was actually for that and not Biden.  But fk dave, your reading skills never were that fking good.  So you just post up the language from the transcript that says 'favor' for biden.
Click to expand...

 So Trump wanted the DNC server because.........


----------



## Ame®icano

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I did, I must be the only one between us because you obviously can't answer my question.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between can't answer and not going to answer. You know what was said on that call and you know exactly where the bribery occurred in that call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I'm asking.  I read the transcript about a dozen times or so, and I can't find where Trump stated Ukraine could have US aid if they conduct an investigation on Biden.  So I must have missed something, so perhaps you can help.  Give me the exact words that I missed, page and paragraph if possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, while not releasing the aid since February ...
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They were ALMOST ready to make the purchase, they have since done so. So what's your point?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That the sale of those Javelin missiles was made contingent upon personal favors for Trump.
Click to expand...


They already got Javelins from Trump admin in 2018, moron. 

Now point to transcript where does Trump conditioned new Javelin package in exchange for personal favor.


----------



## teddyearp

Hmm, we're at war with Russia?


----------



## BlindBoo

OKTexas said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a bipartisan vote to remove the president, there needs to be a valid high crime or misdemeanor or the people will revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bribery and Treason are the two specific reasons a president can be impeached for.  Likewise if the people see a valid reason to remove the President not acted on because of a partisan vote, they can also revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's a constitutional definition of treason, tell the class how it applies to a freaking phone call.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Dear class.  The fact that there are two reasons specified in the constitution does not mean I was accusing Trumpybear of treason.  I think it was attempted bribery.  Not the bribery we use to advance out national goals, but a secret one of designed partisan political nature that was exposed.


----------



## RealDave

The Original Tree said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi looks like a babbling idiot, because she is one. Today it's bribery. What will it be tomorrow? What a joke. What a waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It went from collusion to quid pro quo.  From quid pro quo, to extortion.  From extortion, it went to bribery.
> 
> It's called throwing it against the wall to see what sticks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a fsct that the Ruissians interfered in the 2016 election and it was likely Trump colluded by providing them some direction as to where he needed help.  This was basically proven whren his campaign forwarded their internal polling.
> 
> Later, Trump made a phone call exorting the President of the Ukraine.
> 
> One is not related to another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The Facts are Showing The Ukraine was interfering in our Elections on Behalf of Hillary Clinton.
> The facts also show Hunter Biden getting bribes and a shit ton of money so Ukraine could lobby The White House.  The facts also show, John Kerry's Son, Nancy Pelosi's Son, and Joe Biden's Son were all getting paid by Ukrainian Company Burisma, and by Corrupt Ukrainian Oligarchs that had to flee to Russia when an Anti Corruption Government was elected in to office.*
Click to expand...


So you have proof the Hunter Biden was lobbing?  Just another Woody lie.

All these corrupt Ukrainians & who did Trump pick as a campaign manager?  Manafort.  You really want to talk about that?


----------



## Ame®icano

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I'm asking.  I read the transcript about a dozen times or so, and I can't find where Trump stated Ukraine could have US aid if they conduct an investigation on Biden.  So I must have missed something, so perhaps you can help.  Give me the exact words that I missed, page and paragraph if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, while not releasing the aid since February ...
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you call someone a dumbfuck, why do you idiots only give a snippet of what you want people to focus on?
> Why the fuck don't you post the entire paragraph of what Trump stated. sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that's the salient part. Zelensky is ready to buy military aid from us (with our money) and the first words out of Trump's mouth is to ask for a favor.
> 
> And not for nothing, but .... I could have posted more ... I could have posted how Trump asked Zelensky to look into the DNC server from the 2016 election, which only serves to help him politically -- or I could have posted how Trump also asked Zelensky to look into a political rival of his, which also only serves to help him politically. But I chose to just focus on him asking for favors immediately after Zelensky was looking for help from us to fend off Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You left a word out of what Zelensky said. Do you know what it is? Can you say he was ALMOST ready, and he did. If my memory serves, he bought 75 Javelin ATMs and 3 launchers.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sale was approved months later and only after Trump was accused of quid pro quo by a whistleblower.  And none of that erases Trump's quid pro quo of asking for favors in exchange for selling them Javelins.
Click to expand...


You sure found the word "favor" in the transcript. You just have to quote what exactly favor was for.

Can you quote it, or need someone else do it for you?


----------



## bripat9643

OldLady said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere in there does it say the President can't use it.  In fact, it never even mentions the President, dumbfuck.
> 
> Try again, dumbfuck.
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what part of, _"each Contracting State *shall* have a Central Authority *to make and receive requests pursuant to this treaty*,"_ is above your single digit IQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say the president can't simply make a personal request?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the request is (1) asking a foreign country for assistance in his campaign (you'd think he would have learned....) and (2) he is withholding funds already approved by the Congress in order to force that country to assist.
> I could simply make a personal request that you shoot someone for me, and you know what would happen?  I'd end up in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're spouting Dim talking points that have been debunked 1000 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They haven't been debunked because the President says so, you know.  He's the one being accused.  I've never known a crook yet who fessed up and admitted what he did--at least not before the sentence came down.
Click to expand...

We've all seen the transcript, moron.  Unlike you, some of us have the brainpower to know that Trump committed no crime.


----------



## The Purge




----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BlindBoo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a bipartisan vote to remove the president, there needs to be a valid high crime or misdemeanor or the people will revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bribery and Treason are the two specific reasons a president can be impeached for.  Likewise if the people see a valid reason to remove the President not acted on because of a partisan vote, they can also revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's a constitutional definition of treason, tell the class how it applies to a freaking phone call.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear class.  The fact that there are two reasons specified in the constitution does not mean I was accusing Trumpybear of treason.  I think it was attempted bribery.  Not the bribery we use to advance out national goals, but a secret one of designed partisan political nature that was exposed.
Click to expand...


The one who exposed it was Trump, and he did so because he had nothing to hide.  But even Trump didn't realize that Democrats lie so bad and so much, that they would use what's in front of all of us, and lie about that.  

Only a liberal can stand on a green grassy field, and argue the grass is purple because their leaders told them so.  Liberals are the only Americans that can see something right in front of them, and not believe it.  Minds that are so easily manipulated.


----------



## teddyearp

And there she goes, the disgruntled employee whining about being canned.  Yup, that's surely grounds for impeachment!


----------



## RealDave

bripat9643 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what part of, _"each Contracting State *shall* have a Central Authority *to make and receive requests pursuant to this treaty*,"_ is above your single digit IQ?
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it say the president can't simply make a personal request?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the request is (1) asking a foreign country for assistance in his campaign (you'd think he would have learned....) and (2) he is withholding funds already approved by the Congress in order to force that country to assist.
> I could simply make a personal request that you shoot someone for me, and you know what would happen?  I'd end up in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're spouting Dim talking points that have been debunked 1000 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They haven't been debunked because the President says so, you know.  He's the one being accused.  I've never known a crook yet who fessed up and admitted what he did--at least not before the sentence came down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've all seen the transcript, moron.  Unlike you, some of us have the brainpower to know that Trump committed no crime.
Click to expand...



"We do your family a lot of favors....... Now we need a favor from you."

Sounds like a line from the Godfather for Christ's sake.


----------



## OldLady

Yovanovitch is presenting a strong argument.  I have to take off for a bit--I'm sure the Republicans will draw blood.


----------



## teddyearp

Yup the attacks, on her are dangerous, because she's retaliating right now.  She tried to warn them not to fire her ass and now she's getting revenge by stating that she should direct foreign policy and not the President.


----------



## RealDave

teddyearp said:


> And there she goes, the disgruntled employee whining about being canned.  Yup, that's surely grounds for impeachment!



Trump clearing out those whose would not go along with his scheme.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

teddyearp said:


> So Wednesday, we heard from the two witnesses that didn't actually witness a damn thing themselves, today we get the disgruntled employee.
> 
> Let the games begin!



What's worse is she's going to open up the water works.  The commies on the MSM were saying this is exactly what they need--another Balsy Ford.  If they are lucky, she has better acting skills than Ford, but of course, the liberals will believe anything.


----------



## teddyearp

RealDave said:


> "We do your family a lot of favors....... Now we need a favor from you."
> 
> Sounds like a line from the Godfather for Christ's sake.


That is NOT a quote from the transcript.  Try reading it for your self.


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between can't answer and not going to answer. You know what was said on that call and you know exactly where the bribery occurred in that call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I'm asking.  I read the transcript about a dozen times or so, and I can't find where Trump stated Ukraine could have US aid if they conduct an investigation on Biden.  So I must have missed something, so perhaps you can help.  Give me the exact words that I missed, page and paragraph if possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, while not releasing the aid since February ...
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They were ALMOST ready to make the purchase, they have since done so. So what's your point?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That the sale of those Javelin missiles was made contingent upon personal favors for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They already got Javelins from Trump admin in 2018, moron.
> 
> Now point to transcript where does Trump conditioned new Javelin package in exchange for personal favor.
Click to expand...

They needed more and expressed an interest in buying more.

As far as pointing out where Trump dies thst...  I already did and it's even in the quote of this post.


----------



## RealDave

So was Rudy a Trump employee or a government employee/hiree when he was meddling in the Ukraine?


----------



## BlindBoo

DGS49 said:


> Trump wanted the Biden's investigated by the Ukrainian government,



I think the public announcement demand must be taken into account.    Trumpybear would use the investigations like a sledgehammer against Joe and the entire DNC and everybody knows it.


----------



## RealDave

teddyearp said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We do your family a lot of favors....... Now we need a favor from you."
> 
> Sounds like a line from the Godfather for Christ's sake.
> 
> 
> 
> That is NOT a quote from the transcript.  Try reading it for your self.
Click to expand...



So if I replace family with country, that makes it better?


----------



## teddyearp

RealDave said:


> Trump clearing out those whose would not go along with his scheme.


You mean, with his foreign policy.  Because that is the main message I'm hearing from all these witnesses.  that they know better how to direct our foreign affairs than the President that we elected.


----------



## teddyearp

RealDave said:


> So if I replace family with country, that makes it better?


If you quote it as what it says instead of paraphrasing and cherry picking, that would be the truth.  The sentence about 'we do a lot for your country' was paragraphs ahead of the ask for a favor.  Try reading it yourself:

Link: https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/Unclassified09.2019.pdf

Page two he talks about what we do for Ukraine.  Page three he asks for the favor.  Do try to keep up.


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, while not releasing the aid since February ...
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
> 
> 
> 
> While you call someone a dumbfuck, why do you idiots only give a snippet of what you want people to focus on?
> Why the fuck don't you post the entire paragraph of what Trump stated. sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that's the salient part. Zelensky is ready to buy military aid from us (with our money) and the first words out of Trump's mouth is to ask for a favor.
> 
> And not for nothing, but .... I could have posted more ... I could have posted how Trump asked Zelensky to look into the DNC server from the 2016 election, which only serves to help him politically -- or I could have posted how Trump also asked Zelensky to look into a political rival of his, which also only serves to help him politically. But I chose to just focus on him asking for favors immediately after Zelensky was looking for help from us to fend off Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You left a word out of what Zelensky said. Do you know what it is? Can you say he was ALMOST ready, and he did. If my memory serves, he bought 75 Javelin ATMs and 3 launchers.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sale was approved months later and only after Trump was accused of quid pro quo by a whistleblower.  And none of that erases Trump's quid pro quo of asking for favors in exchange for selling them Javelins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure found the word "favor" in the transcript. You just have to quote what exactly favor was for.
> 
> Can you quote it, or need someone else do it for you?
Click to expand...


_"I would like you to find out what happened with this whole situation with Ukraine, they say Crowdstrike... I guess you have one of your wealthy people... The server, they say Ukraine has it."_

_"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it..."_


----------



## jc456

OldLady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name the law he broke and please provide the statute.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> No. You know what laws he has broken. You are able to name every law on the books for Obama , Clinton, Comey, Clapper, Brennan Biden, etc., but you watch Trump tell people to defy subpoenas, he defies subpoenas, refuses to testify, asks a foreign government to investigate his opponent and suddenly you don't know what laws he has broken. Fuck that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's something called Executive Privilege, and using it is not breaking any laws.  Furthermore, just because Slow Joe is a presidential nominee (not Trump's challenger) does not excuse him from being looked into for possible suspicious activity while serving as VP.  Coke head Hunter got a very lucrative job for somebody that's never dealt in the country before in an industry he has no experience in.  That's very suspicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit trying to pretend Trump was fighting corruption.  He was only talking about Biden & yes his political adversary that Trump knows is his biggest threat.,
> 
> Try being an American instead of a Trumpette.
> 
> Quit lying & saying Hunter Biden had no experience.  He had served on boards & was an attorney & advised the Ukrainian company on US law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow you really can't read can you?  It seems to me the transcript discussed Crowdstrike and the DNC server.  No?  You didn't read that?  And the word 'favor' was actually for that and not Biden.  But fk dave, your reading skills never were that fking good.  So you just post up the language from the transcript that says 'favor' for biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intelligence and security officials have ALL told Trump that Crowdstrike is an unfounded conspiracy theory that NEVER HAPPENED.  Trump knows this.  He doesn't care, because he knows it sells with his brainwashed supporters like you.  Campaign has begun.
Click to expand...

what's wrong?  are you afraid they'll find something out as it's investigated?  Are you part of the Deep State that you have that much concern?  really?  come on, you're pulling my leg, right?  why should you care?


----------



## jc456

Crepitus said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi looks like a babbling idiot, because she is one. Today it's bribery. What will it be tomorrow? What a joke. What a waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It went from collusion to quid pro quo.  From quid pro quo, to extortion.  From extortion, it went to bribery.
> 
> It's called throwing it against the wall to see what sticks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a fsct that the Ruissians interfered in the 2016 election and it was likely Trump colluded by providing them some direction as to where he needed help.  This was basically proven whren his campaign forwarded their internal polling.
> 
> Later, Trump made a phone call exorting the President of the Ukraine.
> 
> One is not related to another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mueller report says otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it doesn't.
Click to expand...

oh then quote where he mentions the obstruction crime and the recommendation for indictment.


----------



## BlindBoo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Joe Biden, speaking on behalf of DumBama, openly stated that if the prosecutor that looked into the firm his son was working for, wasn't fired by the time he left Ukraine, all bets are off.



Was the the prosecutor was looking into corruption that occurred during the time when Hunter was serving on the board?

Why did the prosecutor stop looking into the corruption?

Wasn't the policy to push for the removal the prosecutor developed in conjunction with our EU allies because of alleged corruption by the prosecutor?


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what part of, _"each Contracting State *shall* have a Central Authority *to make and receive requests pursuant to this treaty*,"_ is above your single digit IQ?
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it say the president can't simply make a personal request?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the request is (1) asking a foreign country for assistance in his campaign (you'd think he would have learned....) and (2) he is withholding funds already approved by the Congress in order to force that country to assist.
> I could simply make a personal request that you shoot someone for me, and you know what would happen?  I'd end up in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're spouting Dim talking points that have been debunked 1000 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They haven't been debunked because the President says so, you know.  He's the one being accused.  I've never known a crook yet who fessed up and admitted what he did--at least not before the sentence came down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've all seen the transcript, moron.  Unlike you, some of us have the brainpower to know that Trump committed no crime.
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL 

Lying fucking moron, you don't have enough brain power to light a match.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Hutch Starskey said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest, the Dems aren't acting too concerned about how this mess affects the entire nation either.
> 
> Question:  what the EFF is Trump supposed to do?  The Dems have been after his ass since the day after the 2016 election, with no actual evidence to base any of their investigations and inquiries on.  Has he not released the transcripts of the phone call?  Should he not expect reasonable attempts by the Dems to allow him or his people to question the same witnesses and ask whatever questions they deem appropriate?
> 
> Question:  does Biden get off the hook for whatever he or his son did with respect to Ukraine, because he's running for the Dem nomination?  Should we the public not know about whatever took place while Biden was the VP?  Why isn't that actually part of his job as President, to look into any possible illegal activities in another country to see if our own laws were broken?  Shouldn't he find out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is Trump suppose to do?  Well to start off, he could start acting like a president instead of narcissistic school boy who's only interest is himself.  If he had real information that Biden's son has violate the law, then he would have his AG open an investigation instead trying to bribe a foreign government with military aid.
> 
> Of course all he really wants is President Zelensky to announce he is opening and investigation into Biden.  Then he could spin all kinds of stories about Biden at his rallies.  Of course he will probably do that anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Trump never bribed anybody.
> 2) Never was any investigation.
> 3) Ukraine got the US aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Trump never bribed anybody.
> 2) Never was any investigation.
> 3) Ukraine got the US aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there never was an investigation, then what is the corruption Biden is alleged to have engaged in?
Click to expand...


That's been discussed repeatedly.  Coke head Hunter, who was not only kicked out of the military, and attended rehab three times, got a job in a country he never dealt with before, unfamiliar with the language, in an industry he had no experience in, for 80K a month.  Out of the 7.5 billion people on this planet, why would Burisma choose him of all people?  

A couple of weeks ago the FOIA forced them to release an email of Burisma dropping Hunter's name to try and setup a meeting between them and the State department.  Supposedly, more emails are going to be released in the near future as they get legally processed.


----------



## Faun

teddyearp said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if I replace family with country, that makes it better?
> 
> 
> 
> If you quote it as what it says instead of paraphrasing and cherry picking, that would be the truth.  The sentence about 'we do a lot for your country' was paragraphs ahead of the ask for a favor.  Try reading it yourself:
> 
> Link: https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/Unclassified09.2019.pdf
> 
> Page two he talks about what we do for Ukraine.  Page three he asks for the favor.  Do try to keep up.
Click to expand...

It was a phone call, ya moron, not a novel. There were no pages on that phone call -- only dialog.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BlindBoo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, speaking on behalf of DumBama, openly stated that if the prosecutor that looked into the firm his son was working for, wasn't fired by the time he left Ukraine, all bets are off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was the the prosecutor was looking into corruption that occurred during the time when Hunter was serving on the board?
> 
> Why did the prosecutor stop looking into the corruption?
> 
> Wasn't the policy to push for the removal the prosecutor developed in conjunction with our EU allies because of alleged corruption by the prosecutor?
Click to expand...


So why is it we had to lead that charge?  Why not somebody from the EU?  And do you really trust a corrupt government to give you honest information about what was really going on in that country?  This is what Trump and people on our side would like to know.  

Point is, this impeachment is based on something Biden actually did, and accuse Trump of doing the same thing when he did nothing close to that.


----------



## jc456

teddyearp said:


> So Wednesday, we heard from the two witnesses that didn't actually witness a damn thing themselves, today we get the disgruntled employee.
> 
> Let the games begin!


dude this is hilarious, what this is is interference into our 2020 election. Nothing more, can the dems convert the minds of independents or demofks.  And if those independents and demofks can't see the game, then this country is indeed in trouble.  just watch the token's in here.


----------



## teddyearp

Faun said:


> _"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden *stopped the prosecution* and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. *Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it*..."_


Please tell me EXACTLY what is wrong with that?  To ask to reopen an investigation in corruption that occurred years ago?  Hillary and Obama conspired to keep Trump under investigation since before the election.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

jc456 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. You know what laws he has broken. You are able to name every law on the books for Obama , Clinton, Comey, Clapper, Brennan Biden, etc., but you watch Trump tell people to defy subpoenas, he defies subpoenas, refuses to testify, asks a foreign government to investigate his opponent and suddenly you don't know what laws he has broken. Fuck that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's something called Executive Privilege, and using it is not breaking any laws.  Furthermore, just because Slow Joe is a presidential nominee (not Trump's challenger) does not excuse him from being looked into for possible suspicious activity while serving as VP.  Coke head Hunter got a very lucrative job for somebody that's never dealt in the country before in an industry he has no experience in.  That's very suspicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit trying to pretend Trump was fighting corruption.  He was only talking about Biden & yes his political adversary that Trump knows is his biggest threat.,
> 
> Try being an American instead of a Trumpette.
> 
> Quit lying & saying Hunter Biden had no experience.  He had served on boards & was an attorney & advised the Ukrainian company on US law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow you really can't read can you?  It seems to me the transcript discussed Crowdstrike and the DNC server.  No?  You didn't read that?  And the word 'favor' was actually for that and not Biden.  But fk dave, your reading skills never were that fking good.  So you just post up the language from the transcript that says 'favor' for biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intelligence and security officials have ALL told Trump that Crowdstrike is an unfounded conspiracy theory that NEVER HAPPENED.  Trump knows this.  He doesn't care, because he knows it sells with his brainwashed supporters like you.  Campaign has begun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's wrong?  are you afraid they'll find something out as it's investigated?  Are you part of the Deep State that you have that much concern?  really?  come on, you're pulling my leg, right?  why should you care?
Click to expand...


After all, that's what they tell us when Trump and people under him refuse to testify to the commies; Trump is hiding something.  But let Trump even hint into looking at the Biden family situation, now it's political.


----------



## jc456

BlindBoo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, speaking on behalf of DumBama, openly stated that if the prosecutor that looked into the firm his son was working for, wasn't fired by the time he left Ukraine, all bets are off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was the the prosecutor was looking into corruption that occurred during the time when Hunter was serving on the board?
> 
> Why did the prosecutor stop looking into the corruption?
> 
> Wasn't the policy to push for the removal the prosecutor developed in conjunction with our EU allies because of alleged corruption by the prosecutor?
Click to expand...

why don't you tell us what the prosecutor was looking into that he was so corrupt?

Please, justify why the US had to get him fired. I want the link where the EU said hey US go get that prosecutor fk fired.


----------



## jc456

Ray From Cleveland said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's something called Executive Privilege, and using it is not breaking any laws.  Furthermore, just because Slow Joe is a presidential nominee (not Trump's challenger) does not excuse him from being looked into for possible suspicious activity while serving as VP.  Coke head Hunter got a very lucrative job for somebody that's never dealt in the country before in an industry he has no experience in.  That's very suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit trying to pretend Trump was fighting corruption.  He was only talking about Biden & yes his political adversary that Trump knows is his biggest threat.,
> 
> Try being an American instead of a Trumpette.
> 
> Quit lying & saying Hunter Biden had no experience.  He had served on boards & was an attorney & advised the Ukrainian company on US law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow you really can't read can you?  It seems to me the transcript discussed Crowdstrike and the DNC server.  No?  You didn't read that?  And the word 'favor' was actually for that and not Biden.  But fk dave, your reading skills never were that fking good.  So you just post up the language from the transcript that says 'favor' for biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intelligence and security officials have ALL told Trump that Crowdstrike is an unfounded conspiracy theory that NEVER HAPPENED.  Trump knows this.  He doesn't care, because he knows it sells with his brainwashed supporters like you.  Campaign has begun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's wrong?  are you afraid they'll find something out as it's investigated?  Are you part of the Deep State that you have that much concern?  really?  come on, you're pulling my leg, right?  why should you care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After all, that's what they tell us when Trump and people under him refuse to testify to the commies; Trump is hiding something.  But let Trump even hint into looking at the Biden family situation, now it's political.
Click to expand...

isn't this entire farce political? they don't like trump?  they certainly can't tell me that they love him.


----------



## teddyearp

Faun said:


> It was a phone call, ya moron, not a novel. There were no pages on that phone call -- only dialog.


Oh goody!  Here comes the name calling.  That means you know your argument is without any merit at all.  RealDave implied that the two sentences were spoken together.  They were not.  Do try to keep up.


----------



## Flash

*Hey Obama appointed ambassador bitch.*

*An impeachment hearing is not about you being butt hurt over getting fired.*


----------



## teddyearp

Flash said:


> *Hey Obama appointed ambassador bitch.*
> 
> *An impeachment hearing is not about you being butt hurt over getting fired.*


EXACTLY!!!  Oh my the color drained from her face.  Oh my here comes the tears . . . . .


----------



## BlindBoo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> The one who exposed it was Trump,



Two day after Congress was notified of the Whistle blower complain, just 2 days away from the New President of Ukraine was set to make the public announcement.  I bet he was livid after he was told he just shot himself in the foot too.


----------



## teddyearp

Funny shit.  False smear campaign against her, but what is what they've been pursuing again the President for the last three years??????


----------



## teddyearp

How did you feel about the 'smear' campaign?  Her voice is going to break five, four, three, two, . .... . come on girl, where's the damn tears?????


----------



## jc456

BlindBoo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one who exposed it was Trump,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two day after Congress was notified of the Whistle blower complain, just 2 days away from the New President of Ukraine was set to make the public announcement.  I bet he was livid after he was told he just shot himself in the foot too.
Click to expand...

so?  are you mad cause he did?  are you ok?  wow, your hate is interfering in your judgement at the moment.


----------



## Nostra

TODAY'S STAR WITNESS:  Someone who was fired  months before the call, so we get to hear about her feelings about being fired.

IMPEACH!


----------



## teddyearp

My god, all of her testimony is about her getting the axe.  Please tell me why we're wasting our time and money on this?  What the fuck is impeachable about firing an ambassador?


----------



## jc456

teddyearp said:


> My god, all of her testimony is about her getting the axe.  Please tell me why we're wasting our time and money on this?  What the fuck is impeachable about firing an ambassador?


election interference!!!!


----------



## WEATHER53

Feelings feeding frenzy


----------



## Nostra

The Feelings Impeachment.

Good Lord, Schifferbrains is a clown of epic proportions.


----------



## jc456

Nostra said:


> The Feelings Impeachment.
> 
> Good Lord, Schifferbrains is a clown of epic proportions.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BlindBoo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one who exposed it was Trump,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two day after Congress was notified of the Whistle blower complain, just 2 days away from the New President of Ukraine was set to make the public announcement.  I bet he was livid after he was told he just shot himself in the foot too.
Click to expand...


A public announcement about what, that he had a call with President Trump???? Trump was more than happy to release that transcript because he did nothing wrong.  It was just a causal conversation between two leaders.


----------



## jc456

BlindBoo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one who exposed it was Trump,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two day after Congress was notified of the Whistle blower complain, just 2 days away from the New President of Ukraine was set to make the public announcement.  I bet he was livid after he was told he just shot himself in the foot too.
Click to expand...

yo!  are you going to call the Ukraine PM a liar?  just wondering when you're going to walk that claim out there.


----------



## Baz Ares

Seems the Great Douche is watching today's hearings.
And as POS Coward tweets BS about the person speaking today live.





*Guess IT can't get a Porn Star to service the little
orange toad this morning.
*


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

teddyearp said:


> My god, all of her testimony is about her getting the axe.  Please tell me why we're wasting our time and money on this?  What the fuck is impeachable about firing an ambassador?



Nothing, just like there is nothing impeachable about Trump asking Zelensky to look into the Biden matter.  It's all show for these clowns.  Their ship is sinking, and witnesses like her is about all they have left.


----------



## NotYourBody

teddyearp said:


> How did you feel about the 'smear' campaign?  Her voice is going to break five, four, three, two, . .... . come on girl, where's the damn tears?????


Looks like you're the one bawling.


----------



## BlindBoo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> So why is it we had to lead that charge? Why not somebody from the EU?



Questions are good.  We were doing that though US policy developed with our allies, not as part of a hidden agenda to harm Republicans or any Republican specifically.



Ray From Cleveland said:


> Point is, this impeachment is based on something Biden actually did



Nope, Trumpybears actions are all his own.


----------



## IM2

OldLady said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere in there does it say the President can't use it.  In fact, it never even mentions the President, dumbfuck.
> 
> Try again, dumbfuck.
> 
> You lose again, dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what part of, _"each Contracting State *shall* have a Central Authority *to make and receive requests pursuant to this treaty*,"_ is above your single digit IQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where does it say the president can't simply make a personal request?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the request is (1) asking a foreign country for assistance in his campaign (you'd think he would have learned....) and (2) he is withholding funds already approved by the Congress in order to force that country to assist.
> I could simply make a personal request that you shoot someone for me, and you know what would happen?  I'd end up in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're spouting Dim talking points that have been debunked 1000 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They haven't been debunked because the President says so, you know.  He's the one being accused.  I've never known a crook yet who fessed up and admitted what he did--at least not before the sentence came down.
Click to expand...


*Thank You!
*
This has been the case during this entire presidency. Trump has been the only one accused of corruption these guys have ever believed. And they believe every word. I know why, but this is just getting outrageous.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

So to recap:

Wednesday was all the people who heard nothing but are there to tell someone else’s story that wasn’t there but they sure didn’t like how Trump does foreign policy.

Today we move on to some broad that got her feelings hurt because she got fired and also doesn’t like how Trump does foreign policy.


----------



## WEATHER53

Missouri_Mike said:


> So to recap:
> 
> Wednesday was all the people who heard nothing but are there to tell someone else’s story that wasn’t there but they sure didn’t like how Trump does foreign policy.
> 
> Today we move on to some broad that got her feelings hurt because she got fired and also doesn’t like how Trump does foreign policy.


She’s just all broke up because she was not elegible for a p grab.


----------



## IM2

Ame®icano said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi looks like a babbling idiot, because she is one. Today it's bribery. What will it be tomorrow? What a joke. What a waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It went from collusion to quid pro quo.  From quid pro quo, to extortion.  From extortion, it went to bribery.
> 
> It's called throwing it against the wall to see what sticks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a fsct that the Ruissians interfered in the 2016 election and it was likely Trump colluded by providing them some direction as to where he needed help.  This was basically proven whren his campaign forwarded their internal polling.
> 
> Later, Trump made a phone call exorting the President of the Ukraine.
> 
> One is not related to another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mueller report says otherwise.
Click to expand...


The Mueller report says that Russia did interfere in the 2016 election. Maybe you read the first part and you will see this.


----------



## BlindBoo

teddyearp said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden *stopped the prosecution* and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. *Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it*..."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me EXACTLY what is wrong with that?  To ask to reopen an investigation in corruption that occurred years ago?  Hillary and Obama conspired to keep Trump under investigation since before the election.
Click to expand...


Because the allegation that Biden stopped the prosecution is not true.  In fact the prosecutor they all wanted removed was the one who abruptly stopped the investigation into the corruption.  When he was removed it opened the company to further investigations.  Of course all of the corruption the Ukrainians investigated happened before Biden was hired


----------



## Crepitus

jc456 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi looks like a babbling idiot, because she is one. Today it's bribery. What will it be tomorrow? What a joke. What a waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It went from collusion to quid pro quo.  From quid pro quo, to extortion.  From extortion, it went to bribery.
> 
> It's called throwing it against the wall to see what sticks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a fsct that the Ruissians interfered in the 2016 election and it was likely Trump colluded by providing them some direction as to where he needed help.  This was basically proven whren his campaign forwarded their internal polling.
> 
> Later, Trump made a phone call exorting the President of the Ukraine.
> 
> One is not related to another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mueller report says otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh then quote where he mentions the obstruction crime and the recommendation for indictment.
Click to expand...

Once again you prove you never bothered to read the report.


----------



## IM2

Missouri_Mike said:


> So to recap:
> 
> Wednesday was all the people who heard nothing but are there to tell someone else’s story that wasn’t there but they sure didn’t like how Trump does foreign policy.
> 
> Today we move on to some broad that got her feelings hurt because she got fired and also doesn’t like how Trump does foreign policy.



A 33 year professional who was working to end corruption in Ukraine.


----------



## IM2

WEATHER53 said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> So to recap:
> 
> Wednesday was all the people who heard nothing but are there to tell someone else’s story that wasn’t there but they sure didn’t like how Trump does foreign policy.
> 
> Today we move on to some broad that got her feelings hurt because she got fired and also doesn’t like how Trump does foreign policy.
> 
> 
> 
> She’s just all broke up because she was not elegible for a p grab.
Click to expand...

I'm sure her p is doing quite fine without Trumps little pudgy fingers grabbing it.


----------



## BlindBoo

jc456 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden, speaking on behalf of DumBama, openly stated that if the prosecutor that looked into the firm his son was working for, wasn't fired by the time he left Ukraine, all bets are off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was the the prosecutor was looking into corruption that occurred during the time when Hunter was serving on the board?
> 
> Why did the prosecutor stop looking into the corruption?
> 
> Wasn't the policy to push for the removal the prosecutor developed in conjunction with our EU allies because of alleged corruption by the prosecutor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why don't you tell us what the prosecutor was looking into that he was so corrupt?
> 
> Please, justify why the US had to get him fired. I want the link where the EU said hey US go get that prosecutor fk fired.
Click to expand...


Why?  Prove that it wasn't US policy developed in coordination with our allies in the region.


----------



## IM2

jc456 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn! You know exactly what Trump has done. And what's so pathetic is you don't mind him breaking the law. Now democrats can let this go on and then when a democrat becomes president, they let him/her do what Trump is doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name the law he broke and please provide the statute.  Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. You know what laws he has broken. You are able to name every law on the books for Obama , Clinton, Comey, Clapper, Brennan Biden, etc., but you watch Trump tell people to defy subpoenas, he defies subpoenas, refuses to testify, asks a foreign government to investigate his opponent and suddenly you don't know what laws he has broken. Fuck that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's something called Executive Privilege, and using it is not breaking any laws.  Furthermore, just because Slow Joe is a presidential nominee (not Trump's challenger) does not excuse him from being looked into for possible suspicious activity while serving as VP.  Coke head Hunter got a very lucrative job for somebody that's never dealt in the country before in an industry he has no experience in.  That's very suspicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit trying to pretend Trump was fighting corruption.  He was only talking about Biden & yes his political adversary that Trump knows is his biggest threat.,
> 
> Try being an American instead of a Trumpette.
> 
> Quit lying & saying Hunter Biden had no experience.  He had served on boards & was an attorney & advised the Ukrainian company on US law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow you really can't read can you?  It seems to me the transcript discussed Crowdstrike and the DNC server.  No?  You didn't read that?  And the word 'favor' was actually for that and not Biden.  But fk dave, your reading skills never were that fking good.  So you just post up the language from the transcript that says 'favor' for biden.
Click to expand...

Crowdstrike didn't happen. Understand that.


----------



## Olde Europe

Faun said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> Lying fucking moron, you don't have enough brain power to light a match.



Nice.

In order to oversee what is at issue here, we need the equivalent of a well-lit airport at night.  And the guy shows up, gloating, with a candle, and proudly proclaims he ain't seeing nothing.


----------



## BlindBoo

teddyearp said:


> Funny shit.  False smear campaign against her, but what is what they've been pursuing again the President for the last three years??????




It's just so unfair.......


----------



## Ame®icano

OldLady said:


> Yovanovitch is presenting a strong argument.  I have to take off for a bit--I'm sure the Republicans will draw blood.



I was fired, because "orange man bad".


----------



## IM2

teddyearp said:


> So Wednesday, we heard from the two witnesses that didn't actually witness a damn thing themselves, today we get the disgruntled employee.
> 
> Let the games begin!


They witnessed everything. And today we saw Trump dig his grave a little deeper by trying to intimidate the witness with that tweet.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, the Dems aren't acting too concerned about how this mess affects the entire nation either.
> 
> Question:  what the EFF is Trump supposed to do?  The Dems have been after his ass since the day after the 2016 election, with no actual evidence to base any of their investigations and inquiries on.  Has he not released the transcripts of the phone call?  Should he not expect reasonable attempts by the Dems to allow him or his people to question the same witnesses and ask whatever questions they deem appropriate?
> 
> Question:  does Biden get off the hook for whatever he or his son did with respect to Ukraine, because he's running for the Dem nomination?  Should we the public not know about whatever took place while Biden was the VP?  Why isn't that actually part of his job as President, to look into any possible illegal activities in another country to see if our own laws were broken?  Shouldn't he find out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is Trump suppose to do?  Well to start off, he could start acting like a president instead of narcissistic school boy who's only interest is himself.  If he had real information that Biden's son has violate the law, then he would have his AG open an investigation instead trying to bribe a foreign government with military aid.
> 
> Of course all he really wants is President Zelensky to announce he is opening and investigation into Biden.  Then he could spin all kinds of stories about Biden at his rallies.  Of course he will probably do that anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Trump never bribed anybody.
> 2) Never was any investigation.
> 3) Ukraine got the US aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Trump never bribed anybody.
> 2) Never was any investigation.
> 3) Ukraine got the US aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there never was an investigation, then what is the corruption Biden is alleged to have engaged in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's been discussed repeatedly.  Coke head Hunter, who was not only kicked out of the military, and attended rehab three times, got a job in a country he never dealt with before, unfamiliar with the language, in an industry he had no experience in, for 80K a month.  Out of the 7.5 billion people on this planet, why would Burisma choose him of all people?
> 
> A couple of weeks ago the FOIA forced them to release an email of Burisma dropping Hunter's name to try and setup a meeting between them and the State department.  Supposedly, more emails are going to be released in the near future as they get legally processed.
Click to expand...


You didn't answer my question.

The line on Biden's corruption was that he extorted the Ukrainian govt to fire the prosecutor who was investigating his son.

Now you're saying there was never an investigation and the "corruption" is because
"Crackhead" Hunter Biden landed a lucrative job?

Trump said it was about the investigationand the firing. So which is it?


----------



## Ame®icano

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> While you call someone a dumbfuck, why do you idiots only give a snippet of what you want people to focus on?
> Why the fuck don't you post the entire paragraph of what Trump stated. sheesh
> 
> 
> 
> Because that's the salient part. Zelensky is ready to buy military aid from us (with our money) and the first words out of Trump's mouth is to ask for a favor.
> 
> And not for nothing, but .... I could have posted more ... I could have posted how Trump asked Zelensky to look into the DNC server from the 2016 election, which only serves to help him politically -- or I could have posted how Trump also asked Zelensky to look into a political rival of his, which also only serves to help him politically. But I chose to just focus on him asking for favors immediately after Zelensky was looking for help from us to fend off Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You left a word out of what Zelensky said. Do you know what it is? Can you say he was ALMOST ready, and he did. If my memory serves, he bought 75 Javelin ATMs and 3 launchers.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sale was approved months later and only after Trump was accused of quid pro quo by a whistleblower.  And none of that erases Trump's quid pro quo of asking for favors in exchange for selling them Javelins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure found the word "favor" in the transcript. You just have to quote what exactly favor was for.
> 
> Can you quote it, or need someone else do it for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _"I would like you to find out what happened with this whole situation with Ukraine, they say Crowdstrike... I guess you have one of your wealthy people... The server, they say Ukraine has it."_
> 
> _"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it..."_
Click to expand...


That is not part of the transcript where Trump is asking for favor.

Here is the snip, that way you can't cherry pick the words.


----------



## jc456

Ray From Cleveland said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> My god, all of her testimony is about her getting the axe.  Please tell me why we're wasting our time and money on this?  What the fuck is impeachable about firing an ambassador?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing, just like there is nothing impeachable about Trump asking Zelensky to look into the Biden matter.  It's all show for these clowns.  Their ship is sinking, and witnesses like her is about all they have left.
Click to expand...

It's actually election interference.  I want each of you all to begin repeating that, this is election interference, nothing more.


----------



## jc456

NotYourBody said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you feel about the 'smear' campaign?  Her voice is going to break five, four, three, two, . .... . come on girl, where's the damn tears?????
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you're the one bawling.
Click to expand...

falling on the floor laughing.  Dude it's spectacular!!!!

Ohhhhh the drama .....


----------



## jc456

BlindBoo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why is it we had to lead that charge? Why not somebody from the EU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Questions are good.  We were doing that though US policy developed with our allies, not as part of a hidden agenda to harm Republicans or any Republican specifically.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Point is, this impeachment is based on something Biden actually did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, Trumpybears actions are all his own.
Click to expand...

no one said it was about harming republicans.  again, are you going to call the Ukraine PM a liar?  come on jack step out there on that ledge and jump!!!


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, what part of, _"each Contracting State *shall* have a Central Authority *to make and receive requests pursuant to this treaty*,"_ is above your single digit IQ?
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it say the president can't simply make a personal request?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the request is (1) asking a foreign country for assistance in his campaign (you'd think he would have learned....) and (2) he is withholding funds already approved by the Congress in order to force that country to assist.
> I could simply make a personal request that you shoot someone for me, and you know what would happen?  I'd end up in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're spouting Dim talking points that have been debunked 1000 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They haven't been debunked because the President says so, you know.  He's the one being accused.  I've never known a crook yet who fessed up and admitted what he did--at least not before the sentence came down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Thank You!
> *
> This has been the case during this entire presidency. Trump has been the only one accused of corruption these guys have ever believed. And they believe every word. I know why, but this is just getting outrageous.
Click to expand...

huh?  you're confused, ever hear of the Dossier?  really, never huh?  wow.  Oh and the russian's hacking the DNC server?  nothing huh?  dude, you need to get out of mom's basement.


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi looks like a babbling idiot, because she is one. Today it's bribery. What will it be tomorrow? What a joke. What a waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It went from collusion to quid pro quo.  From quid pro quo, to extortion.  From extortion, it went to bribery.
> 
> It's called throwing it against the wall to see what sticks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a fsct that the Ruissians interfered in the 2016 election and it was likely Trump colluded by providing them some direction as to where he needed help.  This was basically proven whren his campaign forwarded their internal polling.
> 
> Later, Trump made a phone call exorting the President of the Ukraine.
> 
> One is not related to another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mueller report says otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Mueller report says that Russia did interfere in the 2016 election. Maybe you read the first part and you will see this.
Click to expand...

so you're ok with trump asking for the information Ukraine has on the server and crowdstrike.  that a boy!! way to ask the right things. So again, why are we here?  oh yeah, election interference for 2020 to bad mouth trump daily!! gotcha.


----------



## BlindBoo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> A public announcement about what,



Excellent question.  Trumpybear had receive assurances that Ukraine was going to investigate corruption but that did not satisfy the ol'Trumpybear.


----------



## Ame®icano

Flash said:


> *Hey Obama appointed ambassador bitch.*
> 
> *An impeachment hearing is not about you being butt hurt over getting fired.*



She was appointed to Ukraine in May 2016, just in time for the Ukrainian meddling with DNC against Trump. She's part of the whole Clinton/Democrat conspiracy against Trump.

What does she think, that once you're Ambassador, you'll remain Ambassador for life? Was she also butthurt when she was recalled from Ambassador post from Armenia in 2011? Why she was recalled back then?


----------



## jc456

BlindBoo said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden *stopped the prosecution* and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. *Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it*..."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me EXACTLY what is wrong with that?  To ask to reopen an investigation in corruption that occurred years ago?  Hillary and Obama conspired to keep Trump under investigation since before the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the allegation that Biden stopped the prosecution is not true.  In fact the prosecutor they all wanted removed was the one who abruptly stopped the investigation into the corruption.  When he was removed it opened the company to further investigations.  Of course all of the corruption the Ukrainians investigated happened before Biden was hired
Click to expand...

so biden lied in his video bragging session?  wow dude you're calling everyone out today.


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Wednesday, we heard from the two witnesses that didn't actually witness a damn thing themselves, today we get the disgruntled employee.
> 
> Let the games begin!
> 
> 
> 
> They witnessed everything. And today we saw Trump dig his grave a little deeper by trying to intimidate the witness with that tweet.
Click to expand...

can't make it up.  Jim Jordan to both Kent and Taylor,

Were you on the call, both, NO

Did you speak to the president, both, NO

Did the PM bring it up, Taylor, NO.

so why don't you post up the transcript of what they witnessed exactly other than holding their pee pee's in their hands.

Fk dude, the supposed whistleblower ain't even a whistleblower.  Wish to know why?  Did not witness anything.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Hutch Starskey said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding was Vindman wasn't on the call.....his twin brother claimed to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding was Vindman wasn't on the call.....his twin brother claimed to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding was Vindman wasn't on the call.....his twin brother claimed to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your understanding is shit. Everyone knows this.
> 
> READ: Testimony Of Alexander Vindman, The White House's Ukraine Specialist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Husky is a triggered Leftist. His posts make me laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care to expand on that thought? Tell us all what exactly you found funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is “us”? You and your other personalities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is “us”? You and your other personalities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of the readers, dope. Those watching you punk out repeatedly.
Click to expand...

All? You mean the ones in your imagination? I am the one getting kudos for my posts not you. I am glad you’re triggered as it shows the typical Leftist personality.


----------



## Flash

Ame®icano said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey Obama appointed ambassador bitch.*
> 
> *An impeachment hearing is not about you being butt hurt over getting fired.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was appointed to Ukraine in May 2016, just in time for the Ukrainian meddling with DNC against Trump. She's part of the whole Clinton/Democrat conspiracy against Trump.
> 
> What does she think, that once you're Ambassador, you'll remain Ambassador for life? Was she also butthurt when she was recalled from Ambassador post from Armenia in 2011? Why she was recalled back then?
Click to expand...


Obama appointed ambassador bitch was fired because she was closely associated with the old corrupt Ukrainian President and the new President wanted her gone.

Next witness please.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Hutch Starskey said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, the Dems aren't acting too concerned about how this mess affects the entire nation either.
> 
> Question:  what the EFF is Trump supposed to do?  The Dems have been after his ass since the day after the 2016 election, with no actual evidence to base any of their investigations and inquiries on.  Has he not released the transcripts of the phone call?  Should he not expect reasonable attempts by the Dems to allow him or his people to question the same witnesses and ask whatever questions they deem appropriate?
> 
> Question:  does Biden get off the hook for whatever he or his son did with respect to Ukraine, because he's running for the Dem nomination?  Should we the public not know about whatever took place while Biden was the VP?  Why isn't that actually part of his job as President, to look into any possible illegal activities in another country to see if our own laws were broken?  Shouldn't he find out?
> 
> 
> 
> What is Trump suppose to do?  Well to start off, he could start acting like a president instead of narcissistic school boy who's only interest is himself.  If he had real information that Biden's son has violate the law, then he would have his AG open an investigation instead trying to bribe a foreign government with military aid.
> 
> Of course all he really wants is President Zelensky to announce he is opening and investigation into Biden.  Then he could spin all kinds of stories about Biden at his rallies.  Of course he will probably do that anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Trump never bribed anybody.
> 2) Never was any investigation.
> 3) Ukraine got the US aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Trump never bribed anybody.
> 2) Never was any investigation.
> 3) Ukraine got the US aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there never was an investigation, then what is the corruption Biden is alleged to have engaged in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's been discussed repeatedly.  Coke head Hunter, who was not only kicked out of the military, and attended rehab three times, got a job in a country he never dealt with before, unfamiliar with the language, in an industry he had no experience in, for 80K a month.  Out of the 7.5 billion people on this planet, why would Burisma choose him of all people?
> 
> A couple of weeks ago the FOIA forced them to release an email of Burisma dropping Hunter's name to try and setup a meeting between them and the State department.  Supposedly, more emails are going to be released in the near future as they get legally processed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> 
> The line on Biden's corruption was that he extorted the Ukrainian govt to fire the prosecutor who was investigating his son.
> 
> Now you're saying there was never an investigation and the "corruption" is because
> "Crackhead" Hunter Biden landed a lucrative job?
> 
> Trump said it was about the investigationand the firing. So which is it?
Click to expand...


What Trump asked for was for Ukraine to look into it to see if there was anything there.  Trump released the money before any investigation even started, and there was still no investigation that we are aware of today.  

What Slow Joe did was a quid pro quo, and there's nothing illegal about it unless it did have something to do with his son.  Again, that's what Trump was asking Zelensky about.  He wants to see if there is indeed a connection, because an energy company just doesn't pay somebody millions of dollars for nothing.  Hunter got the job when his father was the US VP.  

Given the fact Zelensky nor anybody in the Ukraine government even knew about the hold on US aid until a month after the phone call, tells us that whatever Trump said, Zelensky didn't take as a threat, because he knew nothing about money on hold.  That's one of the many reasons this impeachment is a compete farce.


----------



## jc456

BlindBoo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> A public announcement about what,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent question.  Trumpybear had receive assurances that Ukraine was going to investigate corruption but that did not satisfy the ol'Trumpybear.
Click to expand...

you know that?  post the evidence.  oh boy.  too fking funny again, calling the Ukraine PM a liar,  really stepping out son!!!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

joaquinmiller said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is leveraging aid as he is the Commander in Chief of the military to ensure that Ukraine is not as corrupt as it was in 2016. How is he conning me? It was an open phone call, he released the transcript, the Bidens seem like the con artists to me. Again, I don't see anything that he did as being wrong, you disagree and that is your right, Luis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep spinning until you explain why the "deliverable" was a public statement from Zelensky.  Man up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and as POTUS he has the right to demand this. He wasn't hiding it. He did it in an open forum.
> 
> 
> Burisma, a private oil and gas company in Ukraine, announced this week that it has appointed Hunter Biden, the youngest son of US Vice President Joe Biden, to its board of directors.
> 
> The company, founded in 2002, is controlled by a former energy official in the government of deposed Ukrainian President Viktor Yanukovych.
> 
> The move has raised some eyebrows in the US, given the Obama administration's attempts to manage the ongoing crisis in Ukraine.
> 
> *"Joe Biden has been the White House's go-to guy during the Ukraine crisis, touring former Soviet republics and reassuring their concerned leaders," writes the National Journal's Marina Koren. "And now, he's not the only Biden involved in the region."*
> 
> *She says that by appointing Hunter Biden head of its legal affairs unit, "Burisma is turning to US talent - and money and name recognition - for protection against Russia".*
> 
> The younger Mr Biden isn't the only American with political ties to have recently joined Burisma's board. Devon Archer, a former senior advisor to current Secretary of State John Kerry's 2004 presidential campaign and a college roommate of Mr Kerry's stepson HJ Heinz, signed on in April.
> 
> Mr Biden and Mr Archer are also managing partners at Rosemont Seneca Partners, a Washington, DC-based investment company.
> 
> Both Mr Biden and Mr Archer have not responded to requests from reporters for comment. In Burisma's press release announcing his hiring, Mr Biden says:
> 
> _I believe that my assistance in consulting the company on matters of transparency, corporate governance and responsibility, international expansion and other priorities will contribute to the economy and benefit the people of Ukraine._
> 
> All this could be explained simply as a foreign energy company looking to increase its visibility in the US and spur investment, writes the Federalist's Mollie Hemingway. State-controlled companies currently account for 90% of Ukraine's gas production, but this year Burisma became the nation's largest private producer.
> 
> Hemingway adds, however, that there may be another, less savoury possibility:
> 
> *The most disturbing explanation is that the company is attempting to curry favour with the US government by enlisting the services of the close family friend and campaign bundler of the secretary of state and the son of the vice president. After all, Archer notes on one of his company's web pages that his firm's "relationship network creates opportunities for our portfolio companies which then compound to greater outcomes for all parties".*
> 
> She concludes that this seems like a "cliched movie plot": "a shady foreign oil company co-opts the vice president's son in order to capture lucrative foreign investment contracts".
> 
> The White House has emphasised that the vice president's son's new job will have no influence on US foreign policy.
> 
> "Hunter Biden is a private citizen and a lawyer," Kendra Barkoff, a spokeswoman for the vice president, told the Wall Street Journal. "The vice president does not endorse any particular company and has no involvement with this company."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Trump made every effort to hide his request of Ukraine, including, to this day, denying there was a quid pro quo. He used a backchannel of his personal attorney and two currently-indicted associates, who engaged in a smear campaign to remove an Ambassador.  The WH hid the call records, in which Trump never mentioned the word corruption, tho he mentioned Biden and Giuliani.   A whistleblower report was suppressed.
> 
> But, yeah,  It's just an honest, above-board effort to root out corruption.  The demand for a public statement of a Burisma/Biden investigation is so innocent you can't even conceive of an explanation for it.
> 
> 
> Yeah, he didn't pay hush money either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manuel, it was a public and open call. He didn’t do anything wrong. We disagree so let’s decide at the ballot box. I want a public statement as well. You want weaponry then tell us what the hell is going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was a public and open call _after_ the whistleblower complaint was made public.  Time isn't random.
> 
> As to deciding at the ballot box, what's the cutoff date for that?  1st year?  2nd?  Or is that opinion based on your sentiment that Trump did nothing wrong?  If he gunned down Lindsay Graham in a fit of pique - and who hasn't wanted to do that? - 3 months before the election, would you say 'let the voters decide'?  Is it a matter of principle or politics?
> 
> "If principle", he laughed, "does that mean there should never be an impeachment?"
Click to expand...

I am 39 and have never supported impeachment. I did not like BHO but I respected the will of the voters and the man and ignored all the cat calls that he was Kenyan. The people elected Trump. Let him govern until the people decide otherwise. Again, I bet prior presidents did similar shit. The anti Trump movement began in November 2016 after he won. It’s like the boy who cried wolf. Bullshit conspiracy theories. I read the transcript and saw zero wrong with it. Nothing. You disagree so let’s settle it at the ballot box. Why does that trigger you so much?


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Way to go Trump, you and your tweeting while she is testifying was not helpful at all !
The Dims will run with this one.


----------



## BlindBoo

jc456 said:


> no one said it was about harming republicans.



That's because it didn't and wasn't designed to.

Nobody ever said it was hidden either, or that it was exposed by a concerned whistle blower, there was nothing controversial about the pressure we applied to get the corrupt prosecutor fired.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

IM2 said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> So to recap:
> 
> Wednesday was all the people who heard nothing but are there to tell someone else’s story that wasn’t there but they sure didn’t like how Trump does foreign policy.
> 
> Today we move on to some broad that got her feelings hurt because she got fired and also doesn’t like how Trump does foreign policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 33 year professional who was working to end corruption in Ukraine.
Click to expand...

By interfering in their elections, helping the Bidens make millions and refusing to do what the president actually wanted her to do?

No big loss.


----------



## jc456

BlindBoo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no one said it was about harming republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it didn't and wasn't designed to.
> 
> Nobody ever said it was hidden either, or that it was exposed by a concerned whistle blower, there was nothing controversial about the pressure we applied to get the corrupt prosecutor fired.
Click to expand...

again, are you calling the Ukraine PM a liar?  come on son step out say it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BlindBoo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no one said it was about harming republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it didn't and wasn't designed to.
> 
> Nobody ever said it was hidden either, or that it was exposed by a concerned whistle blower, there was nothing controversial about the pressure we applied to get the corrupt prosecutor fired.
Click to expand...

After reading the transcript we knew more than your “concerned whistleblower” one word btw, dummy. And that whistleblower is a partisan stooge. Nothingburger.


----------



## teddyearp

So, when a Democrat gets elected to the Presidency, we will demand that we can listen in to every single conversation he/she has with every member of a foreign country.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

BlindBoo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no one said it was about harming republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it didn't and wasn't designed to.
> 
> Nobody ever said it was hidden either, or that it was exposed by a concerned whistle blower, there was nothing controversial about the pressure we applied to get the corrupt prosecutor fired.
Click to expand...

It’s funny how you lefties have decided he was the corrupt one. Was he on some oil companies payroll? Did that make him corrupt? Or was he just screwing up the kid of the VP’s cash cow?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BlindBoo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> A public announcement about what,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent question.  Trumpybear had receive assurances that Ukraine was going to investigate corruption but that did not satisfy the ol'Trumpybear.
Click to expand...


The money was only withheld two weeks later than it was to be released.  The only contact between Trump and Ukraine on the Biden matter was that phone call.  Nothing else.


----------



## OKTexas

NotYourBody said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a bipartisan vote to remove the president, there needs to be a valid high crime or misdemeanor or the people will revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bribery and Treason are the two specific reasons a president can be impeached for.  Likewise if the people see a valid reason to remove the President not acted on because of a partisan vote, they can also revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's a constitutional definition of treason, tell the class how it applies to a freaking phone call.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since the telephone was not invented when the constitution was written, there is no special phone call section. What matters here is the WORDS spoken, not the delivery method. Don't be obtuse, if you can help it.
Click to expand...



Do you have a clue of how the Constitution defines treason? Assuming you have the intelligence to go read it, tell the rest of us, if you can, how that definition applies to the phone call being discussed. The technology used in the communication is irrelevant to that application.

.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

teddyearp said:


> So, when a Democrat gets elected to the Presidency, we will demand that we can listen in to every single conversation he/she has with every member of a foreign country.



The CIA does do that for any President.  But the Republicans don't have plants in the CIA like the Democrats do to tell us anything.


----------



## White_MAGA_Man

"So, Jerry, you're telling me it's okay what the president did to this lady? He fired her, and she's devastated!"

"That's right, Kramer. Presidents can do that."


----------



## toobfreak

OldLady said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another wasted day the swamp democrat leaders carry on this impeachment charade. All taken advantage of by the hard working tax payer expense.
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is, yesterday was the BIG DAY, the STAR WITNESSES, the day that they were SUPPOSED to GET TRUMP, but it fizzled like a melting lollipop.
> So today, not only is no one covering this FARCE, no one wants to WATCH IT.
> It's OVER. The dems blew their wad and it's OVER.
> Now comes the IG report, and the demtrash have a RUDE AWAKENING coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I was about to ask-- -- --  I turned the TV on at 10AM.
> 
> CBS nothing.
> ABC nothing.
> NBC nothing.
> PBS nothing.
> FOX nothing.
> So I tried again at 11AM.  Still nothing but soap operas and Sesame Street.  Guess the networks lost enough revenue for one day.  Oh well, yesterday was a screaming yawner anyway.  I suppose the remainder will be left for some obscure cable channel now where no one will watch it or care.
> 
> Trump was right again.  Is it too late to ask for a refund?  I figure the democrats are into every taxpaying in this country now for a few bucks.  Democrats:  consider that my campaign contribution for whatever fuckwit you eventually nominate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try at 6 p.m.  That's when the NEWS comes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you're fine being TOLD what to think by propagandists.  I prefer getting my info first hand.
> 
> Wake me when Trump has been told to vacate the Oval Office or when Barr and Nunes begin calling Schiff and the Bidens to the witness stand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First hand?  You want all the people testifying here to have been in the room with Trump while these conversations went on, when he stopped the payment of the military aid, when he said whatever he said that caused the Ambassador of the EU to say Trump cared more about his investigation than Ukraine.  I'd love to know where YOUR first hand knowledge is coming from.  You friends with a WH leaker?
Click to expand...


You've really lost it OL since your Julie Andrews caricature.  You have no grasp of the issues.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

AzogtheDefiler said:


> The people elected Trump. Let him govern until the people decide otherwise. Again, I bet prior presidents did similar shit.



You stumbled across the problem. They don't want Trump governing because when Trump does, he makes things better for the American people.  The Democrats certainly don't want that.  Look at our border now, look at people making more in wages, and bringing home more in their paychecks.  Look at our economy. 

Trump is a huge success, and the Democrats need to stop this success, before fence sitting Americans come to the understanding that Democrats don't do anything for the people, Democrats only do things for themselves.


----------



## joaquinmiller

AzogtheDefiler said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep spinning until you explain why the "deliverable" was a public statement from Zelensky.  Man up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and as POTUS he has the right to demand this. He wasn't hiding it. He did it in an open forum.
> 
> 
> Burisma, a private oil and gas company in Ukraine, announced this week that it has appointed Hunter Biden, the youngest son of US Vice President Joe Biden, to its board of directors.
> 
> The company, founded in 2002, is controlled by a former energy official in the government of deposed Ukrainian President Viktor Yanukovych.
> 
> The move has raised some eyebrows in the US, given the Obama administration's attempts to manage the ongoing crisis in Ukraine.
> 
> *"Joe Biden has been the White House's go-to guy during the Ukraine crisis, touring former Soviet republics and reassuring their concerned leaders," writes the National Journal's Marina Koren. "And now, he's not the only Biden involved in the region."*
> 
> *She says that by appointing Hunter Biden head of its legal affairs unit, "Burisma is turning to US talent - and money and name recognition - for protection against Russia".*
> 
> The younger Mr Biden isn't the only American with political ties to have recently joined Burisma's board. Devon Archer, a former senior advisor to current Secretary of State John Kerry's 2004 presidential campaign and a college roommate of Mr Kerry's stepson HJ Heinz, signed on in April.
> 
> Mr Biden and Mr Archer are also managing partners at Rosemont Seneca Partners, a Washington, DC-based investment company.
> 
> Both Mr Biden and Mr Archer have not responded to requests from reporters for comment. In Burisma's press release announcing his hiring, Mr Biden says:
> 
> _I believe that my assistance in consulting the company on matters of transparency, corporate governance and responsibility, international expansion and other priorities will contribute to the economy and benefit the people of Ukraine._
> 
> All this could be explained simply as a foreign energy company looking to increase its visibility in the US and spur investment, writes the Federalist's Mollie Hemingway. State-controlled companies currently account for 90% of Ukraine's gas production, but this year Burisma became the nation's largest private producer.
> 
> Hemingway adds, however, that there may be another, less savoury possibility:
> 
> *The most disturbing explanation is that the company is attempting to curry favour with the US government by enlisting the services of the close family friend and campaign bundler of the secretary of state and the son of the vice president. After all, Archer notes on one of his company's web pages that his firm's "relationship network creates opportunities for our portfolio companies which then compound to greater outcomes for all parties".*
> 
> She concludes that this seems like a "cliched movie plot": "a shady foreign oil company co-opts the vice president's son in order to capture lucrative foreign investment contracts".
> 
> The White House has emphasised that the vice president's son's new job will have no influence on US foreign policy.
> 
> "Hunter Biden is a private citizen and a lawyer," Kendra Barkoff, a spokeswoman for the vice president, told the Wall Street Journal. "The vice president does not endorse any particular company and has no involvement with this company."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Trump made every effort to hide his request of Ukraine, including, to this day, denying there was a quid pro quo. He used a backchannel of his personal attorney and two currently-indicted associates, who engaged in a smear campaign to remove an Ambassador.  The WH hid the call records, in which Trump never mentioned the word corruption, tho he mentioned Biden and Giuliani.   A whistleblower report was suppressed.
> 
> But, yeah,  It's just an honest, above-board effort to root out corruption.  The demand for a public statement of a Burisma/Biden investigation is so innocent you can't even conceive of an explanation for it.
> 
> 
> Yeah, he didn't pay hush money either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manuel, it was a public and open call. He didn’t do anything wrong. We disagree so let’s decide at the ballot box. I want a public statement as well. You want weaponry then tell us what the hell is going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was a public and open call _after_ the whistleblower complaint was made public.  Time isn't random.
> 
> As to deciding at the ballot box, what's the cutoff date for that?  1st year?  2nd?  Or is that opinion based on your sentiment that Trump did nothing wrong?  If he gunned down Lindsay Graham in a fit of pique - and who hasn't wanted to do that? - 3 months before the election, would you say 'let the voters decide'?  Is it a matter of principle or politics?
> 
> "If principle", he laughed, "does that mean there should never be an impeachment?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am 39 and have never supported impeachment. I did not like BHO but I respected the will of the voters and the man and ignored all the cat calls that he was Kenyan. The people elected Trump. Let him govern until the people decide otherwise. Again, I bet prior presidents did similar shit. The anti Trump movement began in November 2016 after he won. It’s like the boy who cried wolf. Bullshit conspiracy theories. I read the transcript and saw zero wrong with it. Nothing. You disagree so let’s settle it at the ballot box. Why does that trigger you so much?
Click to expand...


Impeachment is in the Constitution for a reason.  I appreciate you haven't supported an impeachment in your 39 years, but that tidbit doesn't address whether you think there should ever be an impeachment.  Keep your 'triggered' nonsense. If I tell you you're full of crap, it doesn't mean I'm triggered, it means I think you're full of crap.


----------



## Ame®icano

Flash said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey Obama appointed ambassador bitch.*
> 
> *An impeachment hearing is not about you being butt hurt over getting fired.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was appointed to Ukraine in May 2016, just in time for the Ukrainian meddling with DNC against Trump. She's part of the whole Clinton/Democrat conspiracy against Trump.
> 
> What does she think, that once you're Ambassador, you'll remain Ambassador for life? Was she also butthurt when she was recalled from Ambassador post from Armenia in 2011? Why she was recalled back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama appointed ambassador bitch was fired because she was closely associated with the old corrupt Ukrainian President and the new President wanted her gone.
> 
> Next witness please.
Click to expand...


Ukraine admitted their involvement in US elections, and Ambassador wasn't aware of that?

Also, she claimed that Biden demanding firing of prosecutor Shokin was official US policy. How she could know if he was corrupt, since he was asked to resign in March 2016, five months before she was appointed as Ambassador in August 2016?

And if Burisma was corrupt company, should she, as US Ambassador warn Barry's administration about it and maybe advise against hiring Americans?


----------



## OKTexas

RealDave said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't me - LOL.
> 
> You admitted the Biden thing is fishy, the deliverable is the truth of what happened in 2016 and how Biden got that gig is my guess. Again, I am smart. Very smart. But I am not a mind reader. I don't see anything wrong with what DJT did. I bet prior presidents have done similar crap. This was in an open phone call. He was not hiding anything. Per usual, leftists like you make a mountain out of a mole hill. He should have been more direct, maybe".
> 
> DJT: Your country is very corrupt and my intelligence persons tell me that the whole Russia conspiracy started there in 2016. I have a hard time authorizing additional weaponry to a country that is corrupt. I understand you're trying to clean up the corruption. Would you please share with me what happened with Crowdstrike and how Hunter Biden got that board seat with Burisma? Why was the prosecutor fired?
> 
> I see ZERO wrong with this. NOTHING. He is not asking for the President of Ukraine to make shit up, he is asking for details on shit that actually happened.
> 
> I hope you understand this, Lopez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was you, you transparent coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing between Hunter Biden & China.  There as nothing inappropriate with Joe Biden in Ukraine.
> 
> Trump's extortion is obvious.
> 
> Your argument is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing between Hunter and China, then why did they send 600K+ to an account controlled by him and Devon Archer?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was an investment company.  Company owners have access to their company's bank account.  It does not mean they take it for themselves.  You assfucks are dumber than shit.
Click to expand...



The account was one they both drew from for personal use, it was NOT a customer account. The existence of the account, and the companies involved in making payments to it were revealed in federal court proceeding against Devon Archer. You being ignorant of it doesn't make me dumb. Perhaps you should educate yourself.

.

.


----------



## Nostra

IM2 said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Wednesday, we heard from the two witnesses that didn't actually witness a damn thing themselves, today we get the disgruntled employee.
> 
> Let the games begin!
> 
> 
> 
> They witnessed everything. And today we saw Trump dig his grave a little deeper by trying to intimidate the witness with that tweet.
Click to expand...

Lies.  They were told by others who claimed to witness things.


----------



## jc456

joaquinmiller said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and as POTUS he has the right to demand this. He wasn't hiding it. He did it in an open forum.
> 
> 
> Burisma, a private oil and gas company in Ukraine, announced this week that it has appointed Hunter Biden, the youngest son of US Vice President Joe Biden, to its board of directors.
> 
> The company, founded in 2002, is controlled by a former energy official in the government of deposed Ukrainian President Viktor Yanukovych.
> 
> The move has raised some eyebrows in the US, given the Obama administration's attempts to manage the ongoing crisis in Ukraine.
> 
> *"Joe Biden has been the White House's go-to guy during the Ukraine crisis, touring former Soviet republics and reassuring their concerned leaders," writes the National Journal's Marina Koren. "And now, he's not the only Biden involved in the region."*
> 
> *She says that by appointing Hunter Biden head of its legal affairs unit, "Burisma is turning to US talent - and money and name recognition - for protection against Russia".*
> 
> The younger Mr Biden isn't the only American with political ties to have recently joined Burisma's board. Devon Archer, a former senior advisor to current Secretary of State John Kerry's 2004 presidential campaign and a college roommate of Mr Kerry's stepson HJ Heinz, signed on in April.
> 
> Mr Biden and Mr Archer are also managing partners at Rosemont Seneca Partners, a Washington, DC-based investment company.
> 
> Both Mr Biden and Mr Archer have not responded to requests from reporters for comment. In Burisma's press release announcing his hiring, Mr Biden says:
> 
> _I believe that my assistance in consulting the company on matters of transparency, corporate governance and responsibility, international expansion and other priorities will contribute to the economy and benefit the people of Ukraine._
> 
> All this could be explained simply as a foreign energy company looking to increase its visibility in the US and spur investment, writes the Federalist's Mollie Hemingway. State-controlled companies currently account for 90% of Ukraine's gas production, but this year Burisma became the nation's largest private producer.
> 
> Hemingway adds, however, that there may be another, less savoury possibility:
> 
> *The most disturbing explanation is that the company is attempting to curry favour with the US government by enlisting the services of the close family friend and campaign bundler of the secretary of state and the son of the vice president. After all, Archer notes on one of his company's web pages that his firm's "relationship network creates opportunities for our portfolio companies which then compound to greater outcomes for all parties".*
> 
> She concludes that this seems like a "cliched movie plot": "a shady foreign oil company co-opts the vice president's son in order to capture lucrative foreign investment contracts".
> 
> The White House has emphasised that the vice president's son's new job will have no influence on US foreign policy.
> 
> "Hunter Biden is a private citizen and a lawyer," Kendra Barkoff, a spokeswoman for the vice president, told the Wall Street Journal. "The vice president does not endorse any particular company and has no involvement with this company."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Trump made every effort to hide his request of Ukraine, including, to this day, denying there was a quid pro quo. He used a backchannel of his personal attorney and two currently-indicted associates, who engaged in a smear campaign to remove an Ambassador.  The WH hid the call records, in which Trump never mentioned the word corruption, tho he mentioned Biden and Giuliani.   A whistleblower report was suppressed.
> 
> But, yeah,  It's just an honest, above-board effort to root out corruption.  The demand for a public statement of a Burisma/Biden investigation is so innocent you can't even conceive of an explanation for it.
> 
> 
> Yeah, he didn't pay hush money either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manuel, it was a public and open call. He didn’t do anything wrong. We disagree so let’s decide at the ballot box. I want a public statement as well. You want weaponry then tell us what the hell is going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was a public and open call _after_ the whistleblower complaint was made public.  Time isn't random.
> 
> As to deciding at the ballot box, what's the cutoff date for that?  1st year?  2nd?  Or is that opinion based on your sentiment that Trump did nothing wrong?  If he gunned down Lindsay Graham in a fit of pique - and who hasn't wanted to do that? - 3 months before the election, would you say 'let the voters decide'?  Is it a matter of principle or politics?
> 
> "If principle", he laughed, "does that mean there should never be an impeachment?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am 39 and have never supported impeachment. I did not like BHO but I respected the will of the voters and the man and ignored all the cat calls that he was Kenyan. The people elected Trump. Let him govern until the people decide otherwise. Again, I bet prior presidents did similar shit. The anti Trump movement began in November 2016 after he won. It’s like the boy who cried wolf. Bullshit conspiracy theories. I read the transcript and saw zero wrong with it. Nothing. You disagree so let’s settle it at the ballot box. Why does that trigger you so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Impeachment is in the Constitution for a reason.  I appreciate you haven't supported an impeachment in your 39 years, but that tidbit doesn't address whether you think there should ever be an impeachment.  Keep your 'triggered' nonsense. If I tell you you're full of crap, it doesn't mean I'm triggered, it means I think you're full of crap.
Click to expand...

no, there should never be one unless both parties agree.  Ever!!!!

WE have elections every four years for the position, the people should decide.


----------



## Billiejeens

IM2 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump sent weapons. Obama sent blankets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are truly stupid if you believe that is somehow a viable defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that blankets are more viable defense than weapons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since the blanket claim is fake news...
Click to expand...


Its documented 
Turn off BET


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BlindBoo said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden *stopped the prosecution* and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. *Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it*..."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me EXACTLY what is wrong with that?  To ask to reopen an investigation in corruption that occurred years ago?  Hillary and Obama conspired to keep Trump under investigation since before the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the allegation that Biden stopped the prosecution is not true.  In fact the prosecutor they all wanted removed was the one who abruptly stopped the investigation into the corruption.  When he was removed it opened the company to further investigations.  Of course all of the corruption the Ukrainians investigated happened before Biden was hired
Click to expand...


Are you serious? Do you know what your claim here is? 

What you are saying is Joe got the Prosecutor General fired because he wasn't doing enough with investigating the company that was paying his son 80K a year???  Really???  You actually believe that?


----------



## joaquinmiller

jc456 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Trump made every effort to hide his request of Ukraine, including, to this day, denying there was a quid pro quo. He used a backchannel of his personal attorney and two currently-indicted associates, who engaged in a smear campaign to remove an Ambassador.  The WH hid the call records, in which Trump never mentioned the word corruption, tho he mentioned Biden and Giuliani.   A whistleblower report was suppressed.
> 
> But, yeah,  It's just an honest, above-board effort to root out corruption.  The demand for a public statement of a Burisma/Biden investigation is so innocent you can't even conceive of an explanation for it.
> 
> 
> Yeah, he didn't pay hush money either.
> 
> 
> 
> Manuel, it was a public and open call. He didn’t do anything wrong. We disagree so let’s decide at the ballot box. I want a public statement as well. You want weaponry then tell us what the hell is going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was a public and open call _after_ the whistleblower complaint was made public.  Time isn't random.
> 
> As to deciding at the ballot box, what's the cutoff date for that?  1st year?  2nd?  Or is that opinion based on your sentiment that Trump did nothing wrong?  If he gunned down Lindsay Graham in a fit of pique - and who hasn't wanted to do that? - 3 months before the election, would you say 'let the voters decide'?  Is it a matter of principle or politics?
> 
> "If principle", he laughed, "does that mean there should never be an impeachment?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am 39 and have never supported impeachment. I did not like BHO but I respected the will of the voters and the man and ignored all the cat calls that he was Kenyan. The people elected Trump. Let him govern until the people decide otherwise. Again, I bet prior presidents did similar shit. The anti Trump movement began in November 2016 after he won. It’s like the boy who cried wolf. Bullshit conspiracy theories. I read the transcript and saw zero wrong with it. Nothing. You disagree so let’s settle it at the ballot box. Why does that trigger you so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Impeachment is in the Constitution for a reason.  I appreciate you haven't supported an impeachment in your 39 years, but that tidbit doesn't address whether you think there should ever be an impeachment.  Keep your 'triggered' nonsense. If I tell you you're full of crap, it doesn't mean I'm triggered, it means I think you're full of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, there should never be one unless both parties agree.  Ever!!!!
> 
> WE have elections every four years for the position, the people should decide.
Click to expand...


In which case there would be nothing like a little tyranny of the minority to protect a tyrant.


----------



## Billiejeens

NotYourBody said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> Trump is President.
> *He's in charge.*
> Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's your problem right there, a lack of education. Trump is not in charge. This is not a dictatorship. The presidency is a co-equal branch of government. Trump cannot do whatever he wants to do.
> 
> I know it can be confusing. Perhaps you are not from the USA and weren't taught this in grade school.
Click to expand...



You are incorrect
The state Department is under the executive branch
Which President Trump is indeed the head of.


----------



## 007

Ray From Cleveland said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people elected Trump. Let him govern until the people decide otherwise. Again, I bet prior presidents did similar shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You stumbled across the problem. They don't want Trump governing because when Trump does, he makes things better for the American people.  The Democrats certainly don't want that.  Look at our border now, look at people making more in wages, and bringing home more in their paychecks.  Look at our economy.
> 
> Trump is a huge success, and the Democrats need to stop this success, before fence sitting Americans come to the understanding that Democrats don't do anything for the people, Democrats only do things for themselves.
Click to expand...

Yep... 100% fact... what's GOOD for America is BAD for democrats. They know it, we know it, the whole damn country knows it by now, and they also know that's why the democrats and their propaganda wing have been on an apoplectic, 24/7, three year long TRASHING campaign to get rid of the president.

I'm afraid the democrats have an absolute BLOODY ASS KICKIN' coming next year, and I think they're beginning to see it. It's breaking through their HATE, and now they're starting to get real worried. There's 31 democrats in districts Trump won, and they're starting to think Nancy has thrown them under the buss to satisfy the radical goons that are now driving the dem clown show. She put all her faith in Adam ScHITt to get this impeachment across the finish line, but it's pretty clear by now that that isn't going to happen, that it's BACK FIRING, AGAIN, and this was their BIG FINISH, the FINALE, the IMPEACHMENT, the WE'VE GOT HIM NOW #7,901,652. They've SHOT THEIR WAD and now it's OVER, and next year the American people are going to send them PACKING.

Hand over the gavel, Nanc, you had it for two years and COMPLETELY FUCKED YOURSELF and your GUTTER LICKING PARTY with it.


----------



## toobfreak

*OFFICIAL FRIDAY SUMMARY:*

AMBASSADOR YANKABITCH:  Our work as servants to the USA around the world is a sacred institution where our every action reflects on our country and we serve at the pleasure of the Administration to represent their policies.  I'm a Pisces, I like Chinese food and I'm one hell of a Watusi dancer as well.

CHAIRMAN:  Is it true we've taken your every statement made here as gospel truth and the only thing we've questioned as "theory" or opinion is your statement that Ukraine had been working under you in the interests of the Hillary Campaign in 2016, is that true?

AMBASSADOR YANKABITCH:  Yes.

CHAIRMAN:  Did the Trump Administration recall you because they no longer felt you were acting in their best interests reflecting their policies?

AMBASSADOR YANKABITCH:  Yes they did.

CHAIRMAN:  And what was your reaction?

AMBASSADOR YANKABITCH:  I felt the blood drain from my face, I was terribly hurt, I cried a lot and then thought:  "*That rotten orange rat bastard!*  I'm going to publicly testify for the democrats to tell them anything they want to hear to harm the president in any way I can because our every action reflects poorly on our country!"

CHAIRMAN:  Thank you, Ms. Ambassador for your irrelevant testimony here in helping us fry the president proving everything he thought about you to be true!  There will be food and gifts for you and a future job within the DNC waiting for you in the lobby.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your understanding is shit. Everyone knows this.
> 
> READ: Testimony Of Alexander Vindman, The White House's Ukraine Specialist
> 
> 
> 
> Husky is a triggered Leftist. His posts make me laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care to expand on that thought? Tell us all what exactly you found funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is “us”? You and your other personalities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is “us”? You and your other personalities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of the readers, dope. Those watching you punk out repeatedly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All? You mean the ones in your imagination? I am the one getting kudos for my posts not you. I am glad you’re triggered as it shows the typical Leftist personality.
Click to expand...


Another punk out?
Care to tell us what you found funny in my post?


----------



## Billiejeens

007 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people elected Trump. Let him govern until the people decide otherwise. Again, I bet prior presidents did similar shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You stumbled across the problem. They don't want Trump governing because when Trump does, he makes things better for the American people.  The Democrats certainly don't want that.  Look at our border now, look at people making more in wages, and bringing home more in their paychecks.  Look at our economy.
> 
> Trump is a huge success, and the Democrats need to stop this success, before fence sitting Americans come to the understanding that Democrats don't do anything for the people, Democrats only do things for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep... 100% fact... what's GOOD for America is BAD for democrats. They know it, we know it, the whole damn country knows it by now, and they also know that's why the democrats and their propaganda wing have been on an apoplectic, 24/7, three year long TRASHING campaign to get rid of the president.
> 
> I'm afraid the democrats have an absolute BLOODY ASS KICKIN' coming next year, and I think they're beginning to see it. It's breaking through their HATE, and now they're starting to get real worried. There's 31 democrats in areas that Trump won, and they're starting to think Nancy has thrown them under the buss to satisfy the radical goons that are now driving the dem clown show. She put all her faith in Adam ScHITt to get this impeachment across the finish line, but it's pretty clear by now that that isn't going to happen, that it's BACK FIRING, AGAIN, and this was their BIG FINISH, the FINALE, the IMPEACHMENT. They've SHOT THEIR WAD and now it's OVER, and next year the American people are going to send them PACKING.
> 
> Hand over the gavel, you had it for two years and COMPLETELY FUCKED YOURSELF and your GUTTER LICKING PARTY with it.
Click to expand...



The best indicator of public opinion is usually the financial markets- they are through the roof this week.
They see a stable Presidency. 
Public option is not with the Democratics


----------



## BlindBoo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no one said it was about harming republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it didn't and wasn't designed to.
> 
> Nobody ever said it was hidden either, or that it was exposed by a concerned whistle blower, there was nothing controversial about the pressure we applied to get the corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After reading the transcript we knew more than your “concerned whistleblower” one word btw, dummy. And that whistleblower is a partisan stooge. Nothingburger.
Click to expand...


I disagree.  The complaint as released gives a picture of the events leading up to and after the phone call.  If it were a nothing burger we wouldn't be here today.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

joaquinmiller said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and as POTUS he has the right to demand this. He wasn't hiding it. He did it in an open forum.
> 
> 
> Burisma, a private oil and gas company in Ukraine, announced this week that it has appointed Hunter Biden, the youngest son of US Vice President Joe Biden, to its board of directors.
> 
> The company, founded in 2002, is controlled by a former energy official in the government of deposed Ukrainian President Viktor Yanukovych.
> 
> The move has raised some eyebrows in the US, given the Obama administration's attempts to manage the ongoing crisis in Ukraine.
> 
> *"Joe Biden has been the White House's go-to guy during the Ukraine crisis, touring former Soviet republics and reassuring their concerned leaders," writes the National Journal's Marina Koren. "And now, he's not the only Biden involved in the region."*
> 
> *She says that by appointing Hunter Biden head of its legal affairs unit, "Burisma is turning to US talent - and money and name recognition - for protection against Russia".*
> 
> The younger Mr Biden isn't the only American with political ties to have recently joined Burisma's board. Devon Archer, a former senior advisor to current Secretary of State John Kerry's 2004 presidential campaign and a college roommate of Mr Kerry's stepson HJ Heinz, signed on in April.
> 
> Mr Biden and Mr Archer are also managing partners at Rosemont Seneca Partners, a Washington, DC-based investment company.
> 
> Both Mr Biden and Mr Archer have not responded to requests from reporters for comment. In Burisma's press release announcing his hiring, Mr Biden says:
> 
> _I believe that my assistance in consulting the company on matters of transparency, corporate governance and responsibility, international expansion and other priorities will contribute to the economy and benefit the people of Ukraine._
> 
> All this could be explained simply as a foreign energy company looking to increase its visibility in the US and spur investment, writes the Federalist's Mollie Hemingway. State-controlled companies currently account for 90% of Ukraine's gas production, but this year Burisma became the nation's largest private producer.
> 
> Hemingway adds, however, that there may be another, less savoury possibility:
> 
> *The most disturbing explanation is that the company is attempting to curry favour with the US government by enlisting the services of the close family friend and campaign bundler of the secretary of state and the son of the vice president. After all, Archer notes on one of his company's web pages that his firm's "relationship network creates opportunities for our portfolio companies which then compound to greater outcomes for all parties".*
> 
> She concludes that this seems like a "cliched movie plot": "a shady foreign oil company co-opts the vice president's son in order to capture lucrative foreign investment contracts".
> 
> The White House has emphasised that the vice president's son's new job will have no influence on US foreign policy.
> 
> "Hunter Biden is a private citizen and a lawyer," Kendra Barkoff, a spokeswoman for the vice president, told the Wall Street Journal. "The vice president does not endorse any particular company and has no involvement with this company."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Trump made every effort to hide his request of Ukraine, including, to this day, denying there was a quid pro quo. He used a backchannel of his personal attorney and two currently-indicted associates, who engaged in a smear campaign to remove an Ambassador.  The WH hid the call records, in which Trump never mentioned the word corruption, tho he mentioned Biden and Giuliani.   A whistleblower report was suppressed.
> 
> But, yeah,  It's just an honest, above-board effort to root out corruption.  The demand for a public statement of a Burisma/Biden investigation is so innocent you can't even conceive of an explanation for it.
> 
> 
> Yeah, he didn't pay hush money either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manuel, it was a public and open call. He didn’t do anything wrong. We disagree so let’s decide at the ballot box. I want a public statement as well. You want weaponry then tell us what the hell is going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was a public and open call _after_ the whistleblower complaint was made public.  Time isn't random.
> 
> As to deciding at the ballot box, what's the cutoff date for that?  1st year?  2nd?  Or is that opinion based on your sentiment that Trump did nothing wrong?  If he gunned down Lindsay Graham in a fit of pique - and who hasn't wanted to do that? - 3 months before the election, would you say 'let the voters decide'?  Is it a matter of principle or politics?
> 
> "If principle", he laughed, "does that mean there should never be an impeachment?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am 39 and have never supported impeachment. I did not like BHO but I respected the will of the voters and the man and ignored all the cat calls that he was Kenyan. The people elected Trump. Let him govern until the people decide otherwise. Again, I bet prior presidents did similar shit. The anti Trump movement began in November 2016 after he won. It’s like the boy who cried wolf. Bullshit conspiracy theories. I read the transcript and saw zero wrong with it. Nothing. You disagree so let’s settle it at the ballot box. Why does that trigger you so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Impeachment is in the Constitution for a reason.  I appreciate you haven't supported an impeachment in your 39 years, but that tidbit doesn't address whether you think there should ever be an impeachment.  Keep your 'triggered' nonsense. If I tell you you're full of crap, it doesn't mean I'm triggered, it means I think you're full of crap.
Click to expand...

When you claim an opinion is wrong you’re triggered. Sorry, Jorge but that is my opinion. Impeachment is for high crimes and misdemeanors not for open phone calls about well known corruption.


----------



## 007

Billiejeens said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people elected Trump. Let him govern until the people decide otherwise. Again, I bet prior presidents did similar shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You stumbled across the problem. They don't want Trump governing because when Trump does, he makes things better for the American people.  The Democrats certainly don't want that.  Look at our border now, look at people making more in wages, and bringing home more in their paychecks.  Look at our economy.
> 
> Trump is a huge success, and the Democrats need to stop this success, before fence sitting Americans come to the understanding that Democrats don't do anything for the people, Democrats only do things for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep... 100% fact... what's GOOD for America is BAD for democrats. They know it, we know it, the whole damn country knows it by now, and they also know that's why the democrats and their propaganda wing have been on an apoplectic, 24/7, three year long TRASHING campaign to get rid of the president.
> 
> I'm afraid the democrats have an absolute BLOODY ASS KICKIN' coming next year, and I think they're beginning to see it. It's breaking through their HATE, and now they're starting to get real worried. There's 31 democrats in areas that Trump won, and they're starting to think Nancy has thrown them under the buss to satisfy the radical goons that are now driving the dem clown show. She put all her faith in Adam ScHITt to get this impeachment across the finish line, but it's pretty clear by now that that isn't going to happen, that it's BACK FIRING, AGAIN, and this was their BIG FINISH, the FINALE, the IMPEACHMENT. They've SHOT THEIR WAD and now it's OVER, and next year the American people are going to send them PACKING.
> 
> Hand over the gavel, you had it for two years and COMPLETELY FUCKED YOURSELF and your GUTTER LICKING PARTY with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The best indicator of public opinion is usually the financial markets- they are through the roof this week.
> They see a stable Presidency.
> Public option is not with the Democratics
Click to expand...

They can't LIE or HEAD FAKE or MOVE THE GOAL POSTS out of this one. They tried to impeach a sitting president on 3RD and 4TH hand GOSSIP and how their deep state ACTOR snowflakes FEEL, an impeachment LOOKING FOR A CRIME, and now, you bet yur ass, they're going to pay the price for it.

Say goodnight, demtrash, you're shit show is OVER.

Time for the IG report to hit, and then watch the fun begin. Stock up on popcorn because it's going to be good.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I heard him do it on TV several times. But once again, how do you know they aren't already looking into it?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> From the article ...
> 
> *DOJ says no such call between Barr and the Ukrainians ended up taking place.*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And of course things never change, RIGHT?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, prove it changed. Meanwhile, Trump was talking about Biden ousting Shokin since May, maybe earlier. Called Zelensky in July and asked Zelensky for help regarding Biden. The article I posted was from the end of September and Barr was still not looking into Ukraine. So when did he start? After the impeachment inquiry started?
> 
> But more to the point, you point out how Trump told Zelensky he would have Barr call him -- so why do you think Trump didn't do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know he hasn't, he's said several times publicly that he wants him to.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said that in his July phone call. Meanwhile, when this blew up at the end of September,  he still hadn't;  and there's been no suggestion he has yet.
> 
> And you're still avoiding the question. Why do you think he'd tell Zelensky he'd have Barr contact him and then not tell Barr? Even for two months?
Click to expand...



As I said before, I don't know that he hasn't, neither do you.

.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Hutch Starskey said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Husky is a triggered Leftist. His posts make me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to expand on that thought? Tell us all what exactly you found funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is “us”? You and your other personalities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is “us”? You and your other personalities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of the readers, dope. Those watching you punk out repeatedly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All? You mean the ones in your imagination? I am the one getting kudos for my posts not you. I am glad you’re triggered as it shows the typical Leftist personality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another punk out?
> Care to tell us what you found funny in my post?
Click to expand...

Again, who is this “us”?


----------



## BlindBoo

Missouri_Mike said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no one said it was about harming republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it didn't and wasn't designed to.
> 
> Nobody ever said it was hidden either, or that it was exposed by a concerned whistle blower, there was nothing controversial about the pressure we applied to get the corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s funny how you lefties have decided he was the corrupt one. Was he on some oil companies payroll? Did that make him corrupt? Or was he just screwing up the kid of the VP’s cash cow?
Click to expand...


*Bi-partisan support for anti-corruption efforts and praise for Biden's work*
A CNN KFile review of hearings in the House and Senate at the time also found bi-partisan concern for corruption in Ukraine from Republican members of Congress and praise for Biden's efforts from former members of George W. Bush's administration and an Obama administration official who is now a nominee for an ambassadorship in the Trump administration.
At a hearing in March 2016 on Ukrainian reforms, Tennessee Sen. Bob Corker, the Republican chair of the Committee who would one day become a top Trump critic within the GOP, raised concerns about corruption in Ukraine and said his hearing would delve into what pressure the U.S. could apply.
At the same hearing, John E. Herbst, a former Ambassador to Ukraine in the Bush administration and now director of the Atlantic Council's Eurasia Center, testified that there was widespread support for the removal of Sholkin and praised specifically praised Biden.

Republican senators echoed Biden in urging Ukrainian president to reform prosecutor general's office  - CNNPolitics


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BlindBoo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no one said it was about harming republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it didn't and wasn't designed to.
> 
> Nobody ever said it was hidden either, or that it was exposed by a concerned whistle blower, there was nothing controversial about the pressure we applied to get the corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After reading the transcript we knew more than your “concerned whistleblower” one word btw, dummy. And that whistleblower is a partisan stooge. Nothingburger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  The complaint as released gives a picture of the events leading up to and after the phone call.  If it were a nothing burger we wouldn't be here today.
Click to expand...

Russia collusion was nothing and we wasted two years. Ever read the Boy who cried wolf?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is Trump suppose to do?  Well to start off, he could start acting like a president instead of narcissistic school boy who's only interest is himself.  If he had real information that Biden's son has violate the law, then he would have his AG open an investigation instead trying to bribe a foreign government with military aid.
> 
> Of course all he really wants is President Zelensky to announce he is opening and investigation into Biden.  Then he could spin all kinds of stories about Biden at his rallies.  Of course he will probably do that anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Trump never bribed anybody.
> 2) Never was any investigation.
> 3) Ukraine got the US aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Trump never bribed anybody.
> 2) Never was any investigation.
> 3) Ukraine got the US aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there never was an investigation, then what is the corruption Biden is alleged to have engaged in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's been discussed repeatedly.  Coke head Hunter, who was not only kicked out of the military, and attended rehab three times, got a job in a country he never dealt with before, unfamiliar with the language, in an industry he had no experience in, for 80K a month.  Out of the 7.5 billion people on this planet, why would Burisma choose him of all people?
> 
> A couple of weeks ago the FOIA forced them to release an email of Burisma dropping Hunter's name to try and setup a meeting between them and the State department.  Supposedly, more emails are going to be released in the near future as they get legally processed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> 
> The line on Biden's corruption was that he extorted the Ukrainian govt to fire the prosecutor who was investigating his son.
> 
> Now you're saying there was never an investigation and the "corruption" is because
> "Crackhead" Hunter Biden landed a lucrative job?
> 
> Trump said it was about the investigationand the firing. So which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Trump asked for was for Ukraine to look into it to see if there was anything there.  Trump released the money before any investigation even started, and there was still no investigation that we are aware of today.
> 
> What Slow Joe did was a quid pro quo, and there's nothing illegal about it unless it did have something to do with his son.  Again, that's what Trump was asking Zelensky about.  He wants to see if there is indeed a connection, because an energy company just doesn't pay somebody millions of dollars for nothing.  Hunter got the job when his father was the US VP.
> 
> Given the fact Zelensky nor anybody in the Ukraine government even knew about the hold on US aid until a month after the phone call, tells us that whatever Trump said, Zelensky didn't take as a threat, because he knew nothing about money on hold.  That's one of the many reasons this impeachment is a compete farce.
Click to expand...


Yes but you're saying now there was never an investigation. So Trump's claim that there was corruption in Biden working to sack the prosecutor to save his son from an investigation was wrong? Or are you wrong? 

You seem confused as your explanations are spreading beyond the known facts of what Trump stated in his call.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I did, I must be the only one between us because you obviously can't answer my question.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between can't answer and not going to answer. You know what was said on that call and you know exactly where the bribery occurred in that call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I'm asking.  I read the transcript about a dozen times or so, and I can't find where Trump stated Ukraine could have US aid if they conduct an investigation on Biden.  So I must have missed something, so perhaps you can help.  Give me the exact words that I missed, page and paragraph if possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, while not releasing the aid since February ...
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They were ALMOST ready to make the purchase, they have since done so. So what's your point?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That the sale of those Javelin missiles was made contingent upon personal favors for Trump.
Click to expand...



The sale has already been completed, what favors were delivered?

.


----------



## 007

BlindBoo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no one said it was about harming republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it didn't and wasn't designed to.
> 
> Nobody ever said it was hidden either, or that it was exposed by a concerned whistle blower, there was nothing controversial about the pressure we applied to get the corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After reading the transcript we knew more than your “concerned whistleblower” one word btw, dummy. And that whistleblower is a partisan stooge. Nothingburger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  The complaint as released gives a picture of the events leading up to and after the phone call.  If it were a nothing burger we wouldn't be here today.
Click to expand...

Ya know... I just realized... you* REALLY ARE BLIND*.


----------



## Billiejeens

BlindBoo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no one said it was about harming republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it didn't and wasn't designed to.
> 
> Nobody ever said it was hidden either, or that it was exposed by a concerned whistle blower, there was nothing controversial about the pressure we applied to get the corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After reading the transcript we knew more than your “concerned whistleblower” one word btw, dummy. And that whistleblower is a partisan stooge. Nothingburger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  The complaint as released gives a picture of the events leading up to and after the phone call.  If it were a nothing burger we wouldn't be here today.
Click to expand...



We have had a three year steady diet of nothing burgers


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> A public announcement about what,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent question.  Trumpybear had receive assurances that Ukraine was going to investigate corruption but that did not satisfy the ol'Trumpybear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The money was only withheld two weeks later than it was to be released.  The only contact between Trump and Ukraine on the Biden matter was that phone call.  Nothing else.
Click to expand...


Rudy admitted on national television to presuring the Ukranians on Biden.


----------



## The Purge

BlindBoo said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no one said it was about harming republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it didn't and wasn't designed to.
> 
> Nobody ever said it was hidden either, or that it was exposed by a concerned whistle blower, there was nothing controversial about the pressure we applied to get the corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s funny how you lefties have decided he was the corrupt one. Was he on some oil companies payroll? Did that make him corrupt? Or was he just screwing up the kid of the VP’s cash cow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Bi-partisan support for anti-corruption efforts and praise for Biden's work*
> A CNN KFile review of hearings in the House and Senate at the time also found bi-partisan concern for corruption in Ukraine from Republican members of Congress and praise for Biden's efforts from former members of George W. Bush's administration and an Obama administration official who is now a nominee for an ambassadorship in the Trump administration.
> At a hearing in March 2016 on Ukrainian reforms, Tennessee Sen. Bob Corker, the Republican chair of the Committee who would one day become a top Trump critic within the GOP, raised concerns about corruption in Ukraine and said his hearing would delve into what pressure the U.S. could apply.
> At the same hearing, John E. Herbst, a former Ambassador to Ukraine in the Bush administration and now director of the Atlantic Council's Eurasia Center, testified that there was widespread support for the removal of Sholkin and praised specifically praised Biden.
> 
> Republican senators echoed Biden in urging Ukrainian president to reform prosecutor general's office  - CNNPolitics
Click to expand...

To PROTECT HIS FINANCIAL INTERESTS!!!!LOLOLO....WANT TO SEE THE DICUMENTS FROM UKRAINE...AGAIN...LYING BASTARD!

Documents have been discovered that show cash transfers from a Ukrainian gas company to a slush fund operated by several major Democrats.



The slush fund is reportedly run by former Secretary of State John Kerry, John Kerry Jr., another Kerry family member and Hunter Biden, Michael Coudrey reported.



“Leaked documents from the Ukrainian General Prosecutor’s office indicate complex money transfers from foreign sources into the control of a ‘slush fund’ owned and operated by Devon Archer, John Kerry Senior, John Kerry Junior, Heinz Jr, and Hunter Biden,” he said.



“According to the Department of Financial Monitoring (Counter-intelligence) of Latvia, the following sums of money were obtained from Busima Holding Limited (Cyprus) which is open at AS PrivatBank in Latvia.



“This describes the money transfer of $14,655,982 and $366,015 EUR from “Wirelogic Technology AS”, and $1,964,375 from “Digitex Organization LLP”.

(Excerpt) Read more at thefederalistpapers.org


----------



## Hutch Starskey

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to expand on that thought? Tell us all what exactly you found funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is “us”? You and your other personalities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is “us”? You and your other personalities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of the readers, dope. Those watching you punk out repeatedly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All? You mean the ones in your imagination? I am the one getting kudos for my posts not you. I am glad you’re triggered as it shows the typical Leftist personality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another punk out?
> Care to tell us what you found funny in my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, who is this “us”?
Click to expand...


Asked and answered, dope.


----------



## teddyearp

So impeachment supporters.  Where is today's 'devastating' evidence?  What 'bombshell' has this witness?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Hutch Starskey said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is “us”? You and your other personalities?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is “us”? You and your other personalities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of the readers, dope. Those watching you punk out repeatedly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All? You mean the ones in your imagination? I am the one getting kudos for my posts not you. I am glad you’re triggered as it shows the typical Leftist personality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another punk out?
> Care to tell us what you found funny in my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, who is this “us”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asked and answered, dope.
Click to expand...

I avoid talking to imaginary people. But you gotta do you. Dumb Leftist. What is funny are your posts of delusion and anger. Your sadness makes me very happy. Keep it going.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Hutch Starskey said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Trump never bribed anybody.
> 2) Never was any investigation.
> 3) Ukraine got the US aid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Trump never bribed anybody.
> 2) Never was any investigation.
> 3) Ukraine got the US aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there never was an investigation, then what is the corruption Biden is alleged to have engaged in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's been discussed repeatedly.  Coke head Hunter, who was not only kicked out of the military, and attended rehab three times, got a job in a country he never dealt with before, unfamiliar with the language, in an industry he had no experience in, for 80K a month.  Out of the 7.5 billion people on this planet, why would Burisma choose him of all people?
> 
> A couple of weeks ago the FOIA forced them to release an email of Burisma dropping Hunter's name to try and setup a meeting between them and the State department.  Supposedly, more emails are going to be released in the near future as they get legally processed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> 
> The line on Biden's corruption was that he extorted the Ukrainian govt to fire the prosecutor who was investigating his son.
> 
> Now you're saying there was never an investigation and the "corruption" is because
> "Crackhead" Hunter Biden landed a lucrative job?
> 
> Trump said it was about the investigationand the firing. So which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Trump asked for was for Ukraine to look into it to see if there was anything there.  Trump released the money before any investigation even started, and there was still no investigation that we are aware of today.
> 
> What Slow Joe did was a quid pro quo, and there's nothing illegal about it unless it did have something to do with his son.  Again, that's what Trump was asking Zelensky about.  He wants to see if there is indeed a connection, because an energy company just doesn't pay somebody millions of dollars for nothing.  Hunter got the job when his father was the US VP.
> 
> Given the fact Zelensky nor anybody in the Ukraine government even knew about the hold on US aid until a month after the phone call, tells us that whatever Trump said, Zelensky didn't take as a threat, because he knew nothing about money on hold.  That's one of the many reasons this impeachment is a compete farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but you're saying now there was never an investigation. So Trump's claim that there was corruption in Biden working to sack the prosecutor to save his son from an investigation was wrong? Or are you wrong?
> 
> You seem confused as your explanations are spreading beyond the known facts of what Trump stated in his call.
Click to expand...


First of all, Trump only asked Zelensky "to look into it" as a favor, not to conduct an official investigation.  Secondly, because there was no investigation, that destroys the Democrats claim of quid pro quo.  That's why they aborted it and started to use "bribery" as their new charge.  

If Trump's attempt was to issue a quid pro quo, he wouldn't' have released the money until he got something in return. Instead, he released the money anyway.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I'm asking.  I read the transcript about a dozen times or so, and I can't find where Trump stated Ukraine could have US aid if they conduct an investigation on Biden.  So I must have missed something, so perhaps you can help.  Give me the exact words that I missed, page and paragraph if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, while not releasing the aid since February ...
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you call someone a dumbfuck, why do you idiots only give a snippet of what you want people to focus on?
> Why the fuck don't you post the entire paragraph of what Trump stated. sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that's the salient part. Zelensky is ready to buy military aid from us (with our money) and the first words out of Trump's mouth is to ask for a favor.
> 
> And not for nothing, but .... I could have posted more ... I could have posted how Trump asked Zelensky to look into the DNC server from the 2016 election, which only serves to help him politically -- or I could have posted how Trump also asked Zelensky to look into a political rival of his, which also only serves to help him politically. But I chose to just focus on him asking for favors immediately after Zelensky was looking for help from us to fend off Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You left a word out of what Zelensky said. Do you know what it is? Can you say he was ALMOST ready, and he did. If my memory serves, he bought 75 Javelin ATMs and 3 launchers.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sale was approved months later and only after Trump was accused of quid pro quo by a whistleblower.  And none of that erases Trump's quid pro quo of asking for favors in exchange for selling them Javelins.
Click to expand...



Do you have any clue as to the difference between solid contingency and a favor? Also you ignorant commies seem to be dismissing other words Trump used, like, IF YOU CAN. He demanded NOTHING. Get over yourself.

.


----------



## Billiejeens

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there never was an investigation, then what is the corruption Biden is alleged to have engaged in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's been discussed repeatedly.  Coke head Hunter, who was not only kicked out of the military, and attended rehab three times, got a job in a country he never dealt with before, unfamiliar with the language, in an industry he had no experience in, for 80K a month.  Out of the 7.5 billion people on this planet, why would Burisma choose him of all people?
> 
> A couple of weeks ago the FOIA forced them to release an email of Burisma dropping Hunter's name to try and setup a meeting between them and the State department.  Supposedly, more emails are going to be released in the near future as they get legally processed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> 
> The line on Biden's corruption was that he extorted the Ukrainian govt to fire the prosecutor who was investigating his son.
> 
> Now you're saying there was never an investigation and the "corruption" is because
> "Crackhead" Hunter Biden landed a lucrative job?
> 
> Trump said it was about the investigationand the firing. So which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Trump asked for was for Ukraine to look into it to see if there was anything there.  Trump released the money before any investigation even started, and there was still no investigation that we are aware of today.
> 
> What Slow Joe did was a quid pro quo, and there's nothing illegal about it unless it did have something to do with his son.  Again, that's what Trump was asking Zelensky about.  He wants to see if there is indeed a connection, because an energy company just doesn't pay somebody millions of dollars for nothing.  Hunter got the job when his father was the US VP.
> 
> Given the fact Zelensky nor anybody in the Ukraine government even knew about the hold on US aid until a month after the phone call, tells us that whatever Trump said, Zelensky didn't take as a threat, because he knew nothing about money on hold.  That's one of the many reasons this impeachment is a compete farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but you're saying now there was never an investigation. So Trump's claim that there was corruption in Biden working to sack the prosecutor to save his son from an investigation was wrong? Or are you wrong?
> 
> You seem confused as your explanations are spreading beyond the known facts of what Trump stated in his call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, Trump only asked Zelensky "to look into it" as a favor, not to conduct an official investigation.  Secondly, because there was no investigation, that destroys the Democrats claim of quid pro quo.  That's why they aborted it and started to use "bribery" as their new charge.
> 
> If Trump's attempt was to issue a quid pro quo, he wouldn't' have released the money until he got something in return. Instead, he released the money anyway.
Click to expand...


Remind them that the favor was to look into Ukraine corruption, to check the people around him, and the 2016 corruption 
Not biden.


----------



## jc456

joaquinmiller said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manuel, it was a public and open call. He didn’t do anything wrong. We disagree so let’s decide at the ballot box. I want a public statement as well. You want weaponry then tell us what the hell is going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was a public and open call _after_ the whistleblower complaint was made public.  Time isn't random.
> 
> As to deciding at the ballot box, what's the cutoff date for that?  1st year?  2nd?  Or is that opinion based on your sentiment that Trump did nothing wrong?  If he gunned down Lindsay Graham in a fit of pique - and who hasn't wanted to do that? - 3 months before the election, would you say 'let the voters decide'?  Is it a matter of principle or politics?
> 
> "If principle", he laughed, "does that mean there should never be an impeachment?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am 39 and have never supported impeachment. I did not like BHO but I respected the will of the voters and the man and ignored all the cat calls that he was Kenyan. The people elected Trump. Let him govern until the people decide otherwise. Again, I bet prior presidents did similar shit. The anti Trump movement began in November 2016 after he won. It’s like the boy who cried wolf. Bullshit conspiracy theories. I read the transcript and saw zero wrong with it. Nothing. You disagree so let’s settle it at the ballot box. Why does that trigger you so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Impeachment is in the Constitution for a reason.  I appreciate you haven't supported an impeachment in your 39 years, but that tidbit doesn't address whether you think there should ever be an impeachment.  Keep your 'triggered' nonsense. If I tell you you're full of crap, it doesn't mean I'm triggered, it means I think you're full of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, there should never be one unless both parties agree.  Ever!!!!
> 
> WE have elections every four years for the position, the people should decide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In which case there would be nothing like a little tyranny of the minority to protect a tyrant.
Click to expand...

dude, you can't remove a president without 67 Senators.  that is both parties.  Why do we need them?  the last two were both outrageous.


----------



## jc456

BlindBoo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no one said it was about harming republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it didn't and wasn't designed to.
> 
> Nobody ever said it was hidden either, or that it was exposed by a concerned whistle blower, there was nothing controversial about the pressure we applied to get the corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After reading the transcript we knew more than your “concerned whistleblower” one word btw, dummy. And that whistleblower is a partisan stooge. Nothingburger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  The complaint as released gives a picture of the events leading up to and after the phone call.  If it were a nothing burger we wouldn't be here today.
Click to expand...

the complaint from whom?  there's no complaint,  no one has been brought forward.  I've seen nothing.  you?


----------



## teddyearp

Here's what we have. Many folks got tired of these career politicians, so those are those who voted for Trump. Remember, almost every one was against him, including much of the Republican party. His 'base' elected him because he was going to do things differently. Now we have seen many employees of the Federal Government fighting everything he wants to do since he was elected.

These witnesses are just the most of the butt-hurt. And that is all.


----------



## jc456

BlindBoo said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no one said it was about harming republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it didn't and wasn't designed to.
> 
> Nobody ever said it was hidden either, or that it was exposed by a concerned whistle blower, there was nothing controversial about the pressure we applied to get the corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s funny how you lefties have decided he was the corrupt one. Was he on some oil companies payroll? Did that make him corrupt? Or was he just screwing up the kid of the VP’s cash cow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Bi-partisan support for anti-corruption efforts and praise for Biden's work*
> A CNN KFile review of hearings in the House and Senate at the time also found bi-partisan concern for corruption in Ukraine from Republican members of Congress and praise for Biden's efforts from former members of George W. Bush's administration and an Obama administration official who is now a nominee for an ambassadorship in the Trump administration.
> At a hearing in March 2016 on Ukrainian reforms, Tennessee Sen. Bob Corker, the Republican chair of the Committee who would one day become a top Trump critic within the GOP, raised concerns about corruption in Ukraine and said his hearing would delve into what pressure the U.S. could apply.
> At the same hearing, John E. Herbst, a former Ambassador to Ukraine in the Bush administration and now director of the Atlantic Council's Eurasia Center, testified that there was widespread support for the removal of Sholkin and praised specifically praised Biden.
> 
> Republican senators echoed Biden in urging Ukrainian president to reform prosecutor general's office  - CNNPolitics
Click to expand...

why does it matter if trump investigates?  you haven't answered yet.  come on son, stop ignoring the facts.  come on


----------



## jc456

007 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no one said it was about harming republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it didn't and wasn't designed to.
> 
> Nobody ever said it was hidden either, or that it was exposed by a concerned whistle blower, there was nothing controversial about the pressure we applied to get the corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After reading the transcript we knew more than your “concerned whistleblower” one word btw, dummy. And that whistleblower is a partisan stooge. Nothingburger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  The complaint as released gives a picture of the events leading up to and after the phone call.  If it were a nothing burger we wouldn't be here today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya know... I just realized... you* REALLY ARE BLIND*.
Click to expand...

I told him his blind dog saw more than him.  hahaahahahaha


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> A public announcement about what,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent question.  Trumpybear had receive assurances that Ukraine was going to investigate corruption but that did not satisfy the ol'Trumpybear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The money was only withheld two weeks later than it was to be released.  The only contact between Trump and Ukraine on the Biden matter was that phone call.  Nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rudy admitted on national television to presuring the Ukranians on Biden.
Click to expand...

post the link.


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is “us”? You and your other personalities?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is “us”? You and your other personalities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of the readers, dope. Those watching you punk out repeatedly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All? You mean the ones in your imagination? I am the one getting kudos for my posts not you. I am glad you’re triggered as it shows the typical Leftist personality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another punk out?
> Care to tell us what you found funny in my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, who is this “us”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asked and answered, dope.
Click to expand...

you've never answered anything.


----------



## BlindBoo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden *stopped the prosecution* and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. *Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it*..."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me EXACTLY what is wrong with that?  To ask to reopen an investigation in corruption that occurred years ago?  Hillary and Obama conspired to keep Trump under investigation since before the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the allegation that Biden stopped the prosecution is not true.  In fact the prosecutor they all wanted removed was the one who abruptly stopped the investigation into the corruption.  When he was removed it opened the company to further investigations.  Of course all of the corruption the Ukrainians investigated happened before Biden was hired
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Do you know what your claim here is?
> 
> What you are saying is Joe got the Prosecutor General fired because he wasn't doing enough with investigating the company that was paying his son 80K a year???  Really???  You actually believe that?
Click to expand...


I have read that from multiple sources.  The corruption the Ukraine investigated happened before Biden was offered a job too.

The inside story of Ukraine’s ‘very good’ prosecutor at the centre of Trump's latest scandal


----------



## Hutch Starskey

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of the readers, dope. Those watching you punk out repeatedly.
> 
> 
> 
> All? You mean the ones in your imagination? I am the one getting kudos for my posts not you. I am glad you’re triggered as it shows the typical Leftist personality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another punk out?
> Care to tell us what you found funny in my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, who is this “us”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asked and answered, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I avoid talking to imaginary people. But you gotta do you. Dumb Leftist. What is funny are your posts of delusion and anger. Your sadness makes me very happy. Keep it going.
Click to expand...


Still punking out in favor of dopey trolling, I see.


----------



## jc456

teddyearp said:


> So impeachment supporters.  Where is today's 'devastating' evidence?  What 'bombshell' has this witness?


what is she testifying to?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Hutch Starskey said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> All? You mean the ones in your imagination? I am the one getting kudos for my posts not you. I am glad you’re triggered as it shows the typical Leftist personality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another punk out?
> Care to tell us what you found funny in my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, who is this “us”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asked and answered, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I avoid talking to imaginary people. But you gotta do you. Dumb Leftist. What is funny are your posts of delusion and anger. Your sadness makes me very happy. Keep it going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still punking out in favor of dopey trolling, I see.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately you do not see. Therein lies the problem.


----------



## OKTexas

BlindBoo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a bipartisan vote to remove the president, there needs to be a valid high crime or misdemeanor or the people will revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bribery and Treason are the two specific reasons a president can be impeached for.  Likewise if the people see a valid reason to remove the President not acted on because of a partisan vote, they can also revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's a constitutional definition of treason, tell the class how it applies to a freaking phone call.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear class.  The fact that there are two reasons specified in the constitution does not mean I was accusing Trumpybear of treason.  I think it was attempted bribery.  Not the bribery we use to advance out national goals, but a secret one of designed partisan political nature that was exposed.
Click to expand...



You might want to check the required elements of bribery, the required elements didn't exist in that call, no matter how you try to spin it.

.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

007 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people elected Trump. Let him govern until the people decide otherwise. Again, I bet prior presidents did similar shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You stumbled across the problem. They don't want Trump governing because when Trump does, he makes things better for the American people.  The Democrats certainly don't want that.  Look at our border now, look at people making more in wages, and bringing home more in their paychecks.  Look at our economy.
> 
> Trump is a huge success, and the Democrats need to stop this success, before fence sitting Americans come to the understanding that Democrats don't do anything for the people, Democrats only do things for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep... 100% fact... what's GOOD for America is BAD for democrats. They know it, we know it, the whole damn country knows it by now, and they also know that's why the democrats and their propaganda wing have been on an apoplectic, 24/7, three year long TRASHING campaign to get rid of the president.
> 
> I'm afraid the democrats have an absolute BLOODY ASS KICKIN' coming next year, and I think they're beginning to see it. It's breaking through their HATE, and now they're starting to get real worried. There's 31 democrats in areas that Trump won, and they're starting to think Nancy has thrown them under the buss to satisfy the radical goons that are now driving the dem clown show. She put all her faith in Adam ScHITt to get this impeachment across the finish line, but it's pretty clear by now that that isn't going to happen, that it's BACK FIRING, AGAIN, and this was their BIG FINISH, the FINALE, the IMPEACHMENT, the WE'VE GOT HIM NOW #7,901,652. They've SHOT THEIR WAD and now it's OVER, and next year the American people are going to send them PACKING.
> 
> Hand over the gavel, Nanc, you had it for two years and COMPLETELY FUCKED YOURSELF and your GUTTER LICKING PARTY with it.
Click to expand...


What the Democrats are doing now is an act of desperation.  They went into Defcon 1 mode when they learned that Trump was curious as to what took place between Joe and the Ukraine in regards to his son.  It was further accelerated when Durham announced that his investigation turned criminal just a few weeks ago.  

Investigations usually take a long time before they turn into a criminal investigation, so not only does Durham have something rock solid, it's also something very damaging to the Democrat party and particular members involved.  An investigation turning criminal this quickly means there's a hell of a lot out there.  Or as Karen Carpenter once sang "It's only just begun."


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there never was an investigation, then what is the corruption Biden is alleged to have engaged in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's been discussed repeatedly.  Coke head Hunter, who was not only kicked out of the military, and attended rehab three times, got a job in a country he never dealt with before, unfamiliar with the language, in an industry he had no experience in, for 80K a month.  Out of the 7.5 billion people on this planet, why would Burisma choose him of all people?
> 
> A couple of weeks ago the FOIA forced them to release an email of Burisma dropping Hunter's name to try and setup a meeting between them and the State department.  Supposedly, more emails are going to be released in the near future as they get legally processed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> 
> The line on Biden's corruption was that he extorted the Ukrainian govt to fire the prosecutor who was investigating his son.
> 
> Now you're saying there was never an investigation and the "corruption" is because
> "Crackhead" Hunter Biden landed a lucrative job?
> 
> Trump said it was about the investigationand the firing. So which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Trump asked for was for Ukraine to look into it to see if there was anything there.  Trump released the money before any investigation even started, and there was still no investigation that we are aware of today.
> 
> What Slow Joe did was a quid pro quo, and there's nothing illegal about it unless it did have something to do with his son.  Again, that's what Trump was asking Zelensky about.  He wants to see if there is indeed a connection, because an energy company just doesn't pay somebody millions of dollars for nothing.  Hunter got the job when his father was the US VP.
> 
> Given the fact Zelensky nor anybody in the Ukraine government even knew about the hold on US aid until a month after the phone call, tells us that whatever Trump said, Zelensky didn't take as a threat, because he knew nothing about money on hold.  That's one of the many reasons this impeachment is a compete farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but you're saying now there was never an investigation. So Trump's claim that there was corruption in Biden working to sack the prosecutor to save his son from an investigation was wrong? Or are you wrong?
> 
> You seem confused as your explanations are spreading beyond the known facts of what Trump stated in his call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, Trump only asked Zelensky "to look into it" as a favor, not to conduct an official investigation.  Secondly, because there was no investigation, that destroys the Democrats claim of quid pro quo.  That's why they aborted it and started to use "bribery" as their new charge.
> 
> If Trump's attempt was to issue a quid pro quo, he wouldn't' have released the money until he got something in return. Instead, he released the money anyway.
Click to expand...


No. Bribery is the ask whether it's ultimately delivered or not. Trump released the money because the WB exposed their scheme.

You still did not answer the question. Was there an investigation or not?


----------



## Billiejeens

OKTexas said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a bipartisan vote to remove the president, there needs to be a valid high crime or misdemeanor or the people will revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bribery and Treason are the two specific reasons a president can be impeached for.  Likewise if the people see a valid reason to remove the President not acted on because of a partisan vote, they can also revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's a constitutional definition of treason, tell the class how it applies to a freaking phone call.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear class.  The fact that there are two reasons specified in the constitution does not mean I was accusing Trumpybear of treason.  I think it was attempted bribery.  Not the bribery we use to advance out national goals, but a secret one of designed partisan political nature that was exposed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to check the required elements of bribery, the required elements didn't exist in that call, no matter how you try to spin it.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



There is no legal threshold here.
It's not a trial
It's just a political infomercial.


----------



## Nostra

teddyearp said:


> So impeachment supporters.  Where is today's 'devastating' evidence?  What 'bombshell' has this witness?


Her feelings were hurt.


----------



## Billiejeens

Ray From Cleveland said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people elected Trump. Let him govern until the people decide otherwise. Again, I bet prior presidents did similar shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You stumbled across the problem. They don't want Trump governing because when Trump does, he makes things better for the American people.  The Democrats certainly don't want that.  Look at our border now, look at people making more in wages, and bringing home more in their paychecks.  Look at our economy.
> 
> Trump is a huge success, and the Democrats need to stop this success, before fence sitting Americans come to the understanding that Democrats don't do anything for the people, Democrats only do things for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep... 100% fact... what's GOOD for America is BAD for democrats. They know it, we know it, the whole damn country knows it by now, and they also know that's why the democrats and their propaganda wing have been on an apoplectic, 24/7, three year long TRASHING campaign to get rid of the president.
> 
> I'm afraid the democrats have an absolute BLOODY ASS KICKIN' coming next year, and I think they're beginning to see it. It's breaking through their HATE, and now they're starting to get real worried. There's 31 democrats in areas that Trump won, and they're starting to think Nancy has thrown them under the buss to satisfy the radical goons that are now driving the dem clown show. She put all her faith in Adam ScHITt to get this impeachment across the finish line, but it's pretty clear by now that that isn't going to happen, that it's BACK FIRING, AGAIN, and this was their BIG FINISH, the FINALE, the IMPEACHMENT, the WE'VE GOT HIM NOW #7,901,652. They've SHOT THEIR WAD and now it's OVER, and next year the American people are going to send them PACKING.
> 
> Hand over the gavel, Nanc, you had it for two years and COMPLETELY FUCKED YOURSELF and your GUTTER LICKING PARTY with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the Democrats are doing now is an act of desperation.  They went into Defcon 1 mode when they learned that Trump was curious as to what took place between Joe and the Ukraine in regards to his son.  It was further accelerated when Durham announced that his investigation turned criminal just a few weeks ago.
> 
> Investigations usually take a long time before they turn into a criminal investigation, so not only does Durham have something rock solid, it's also something very damaging to the Democrat party and particular members involved.  An investigation turning criminal this quickly means there's a hell of a lot out there.  Or as Karen Carpenter once sang "It's only just begun."
Click to expand...


That's it in a nutshell.


----------



## jc456

BlindBoo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden *stopped the prosecution* and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. *Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it*..."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me EXACTLY what is wrong with that?  To ask to reopen an investigation in corruption that occurred years ago?  Hillary and Obama conspired to keep Trump under investigation since before the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the allegation that Biden stopped the prosecution is not true.  In fact the prosecutor they all wanted removed was the one who abruptly stopped the investigation into the corruption.  When he was removed it opened the company to further investigations.  Of course all of the corruption the Ukrainians investigated happened before Biden was hired
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Do you know what your claim here is?
> 
> What you are saying is Joe got the Prosecutor General fired because he wasn't doing enough with investigating the company that was paying his son 80K a year???  Really???  You actually believe that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have read that from multiple sources.  The corruption the Ukraine investigated happened before Biden was offered a job too.
> 
> The inside story of Ukraine’s ‘very good’ prosecutor at the centre of Trump's latest scandal
Click to expand...

was the Ukraine Prosecutor looking into Burisma?  yes or no.


----------



## Billiejeens

Nostra said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> So impeachment supporters.  Where is today's 'devastating' evidence?  What 'bombshell' has this witness?
> 
> 
> 
> Her feelings were hurt.
Click to expand...


They were.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> A public announcement about what,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent question.  Trumpybear had receive assurances that Ukraine was going to investigate corruption but that did not satisfy the ol'Trumpybear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The money was only withheld two weeks later than it was to be released.  The only contact between Trump and Ukraine on the Biden matter was that phone call.  Nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rudy admitted on national television to presuring the Ukranians on Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> post the link.
Click to expand...


Read up, dope.
‘Of course I did’: Giuliani acknowledges asking Ukraine to investigate Biden


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Hutch Starskey said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's been discussed repeatedly.  Coke head Hunter, who was not only kicked out of the military, and attended rehab three times, got a job in a country he never dealt with before, unfamiliar with the language, in an industry he had no experience in, for 80K a month.  Out of the 7.5 billion people on this planet, why would Burisma choose him of all people?
> 
> A couple of weeks ago the FOIA forced them to release an email of Burisma dropping Hunter's name to try and setup a meeting between them and the State department.  Supposedly, more emails are going to be released in the near future as they get legally processed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> 
> The line on Biden's corruption was that he extorted the Ukrainian govt to fire the prosecutor who was investigating his son.
> 
> Now you're saying there was never an investigation and the "corruption" is because
> "Crackhead" Hunter Biden landed a lucrative job?
> 
> Trump said it was about the investigationand the firing. So which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Trump asked for was for Ukraine to look into it to see if there was anything there.  Trump released the money before any investigation even started, and there was still no investigation that we are aware of today.
> 
> What Slow Joe did was a quid pro quo, and there's nothing illegal about it unless it did have something to do with his son.  Again, that's what Trump was asking Zelensky about.  He wants to see if there is indeed a connection, because an energy company just doesn't pay somebody millions of dollars for nothing.  Hunter got the job when his father was the US VP.
> 
> Given the fact Zelensky nor anybody in the Ukraine government even knew about the hold on US aid until a month after the phone call, tells us that whatever Trump said, Zelensky didn't take as a threat, because he knew nothing about money on hold.  That's one of the many reasons this impeachment is a compete farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but you're saying now there was never an investigation. So Trump's claim that there was corruption in Biden working to sack the prosecutor to save his son from an investigation was wrong? Or are you wrong?
> 
> You seem confused as your explanations are spreading beyond the known facts of what Trump stated in his call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, Trump only asked Zelensky "to look into it" as a favor, not to conduct an official investigation.  Secondly, because there was no investigation, that destroys the Democrats claim of quid pro quo.  That's why they aborted it and started to use "bribery" as their new charge.
> 
> If Trump's attempt was to issue a quid pro quo, he wouldn't' have released the money until he got something in return. Instead, he released the money anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Bribery is the ask whether it's ultimately delivered or not. Trump released the money because the WB exposed their scheme.
> 
> You still did not answer the question. Was there an investigation or not?
Click to expand...


I answered that question several times: to our knowledge, there was no investigation. 

If the Democrats wanted to prove that there was bribery or a quid pro quo, they wouldn't have came out this quickly with the whistleblowers claim.  They would have given it time until Trump DID get something in return.  But as I stated in my last post, they are extremely desperate now that Barr and Durham are exposing what happened in the last administration.  As weak of a case as this is, it's do or die for them now to try and stop both Barr and Durham.


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> A public announcement about what,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent question.  Trumpybear had receive assurances that Ukraine was going to investigate corruption but that did not satisfy the ol'Trumpybear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The money was only withheld two weeks later than it was to be released.  The only contact between Trump and Ukraine on the Biden matter was that phone call.  Nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rudy admitted on national television to presuring the Ukranians on Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> post the link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read up, dope.
> ‘Of course I did’: Giuliani acknowledges asking Ukraine to investigate Biden
Click to expand...

quote the piece that says he pressured........


----------



## Hutch Starskey

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another punk out?
> Care to tell us what you found funny in my post?
> 
> 
> 
> Again, who is this “us”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asked and answered, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I avoid talking to imaginary people. But you gotta do you. Dumb Leftist. What is funny are your posts of delusion and anger. Your sadness makes me very happy. Keep it going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still punking out in favor of dopey trolling, I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately you do not see. Therein lies the problem.
Click to expand...


I've asked you to explain multiple times but you punk out every time.  I understand your apprehension though. It's much easier to be a fool troll than be made a fool by me.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Hutch Starskey said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, who is this “us”?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asked and answered, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I avoid talking to imaginary people. But you gotta do you. Dumb Leftist. What is funny are your posts of delusion and anger. Your sadness makes me very happy. Keep it going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still punking out in favor of dopey trolling, I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately you do not see. Therein lies the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've asked you to explain multiple times but you punk out every time.  I understand your apprehension though. It's much easier to be a fool troll than be made a fool by me.
Click to expand...

Youre an asshole. You don’t deserve decency.


----------



## toobfreak

Billiejeens said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no one said it was about harming republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it didn't and wasn't designed to.
> 
> Nobody ever said it was hidden either, or that it was exposed by a concerned whistle blower, there was nothing controversial about the pressure we applied to get the corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After reading the transcript we knew more than your “concerned whistleblower” one word btw, dummy. And that whistleblower is a partisan stooge. Nothingburger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  The complaint as released gives a picture of the events leading up to and after the phone call.  If it were a nothing burger we wouldn't be here today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have had a three year steady diet of nothing burgers
Click to expand...


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> 
> The line on Biden's corruption was that he extorted the Ukrainian govt to fire the prosecutor who was investigating his son.
> 
> Now you're saying there was never an investigation and the "corruption" is because
> "Crackhead" Hunter Biden landed a lucrative job?
> 
> Trump said it was about the investigationand the firing. So which is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Trump asked for was for Ukraine to look into it to see if there was anything there.  Trump released the money before any investigation even started, and there was still no investigation that we are aware of today.
> 
> What Slow Joe did was a quid pro quo, and there's nothing illegal about it unless it did have something to do with his son.  Again, that's what Trump was asking Zelensky about.  He wants to see if there is indeed a connection, because an energy company just doesn't pay somebody millions of dollars for nothing.  Hunter got the job when his father was the US VP.
> 
> Given the fact Zelensky nor anybody in the Ukraine government even knew about the hold on US aid until a month after the phone call, tells us that whatever Trump said, Zelensky didn't take as a threat, because he knew nothing about money on hold.  That's one of the many reasons this impeachment is a compete farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but you're saying now there was never an investigation. So Trump's claim that there was corruption in Biden working to sack the prosecutor to save his son from an investigation was wrong? Or are you wrong?
> 
> You seem confused as your explanations are spreading beyond the known facts of what Trump stated in his call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, Trump only asked Zelensky "to look into it" as a favor, not to conduct an official investigation.  Secondly, because there was no investigation, that destroys the Democrats claim of quid pro quo.  That's why they aborted it and started to use "bribery" as their new charge.
> 
> If Trump's attempt was to issue a quid pro quo, he wouldn't' have released the money until he got something in return. Instead, he released the money anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Bribery is the ask whether it's ultimately delivered or not. Trump released the money because the WB exposed their scheme.
> 
> You still did not answer the question. Was there an investigation or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered that question several times: to our knowledge, there was no investigation.
> 
> If the Democrats wanted to prove that there was bribery or a quid pro quo, they wouldn't have came out this quickly with the whistleblowers claim.  They would have given it time until Trump DID get something in return.  But as I stated in my last post, they are extremely desperate now that Barr and Durham are exposing what happened in the last administration.  As weak of a case as this is, it's do or die for them now to try and stop both Barr and Durham.
Click to expand...




Ray From Cleveland said:


> I answered that question several times: to our knowledge, there was no investigation.



Then WTF was Trump asking for then?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asked and answered, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> I avoid talking to imaginary people. But you gotta do you. Dumb Leftist. What is funny are your posts of delusion and anger. Your sadness makes me very happy. Keep it going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still punking out in favor of dopey trolling, I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately you do not see. Therein lies the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've asked you to explain multiple times but you punk out every time.  I understand your apprehension though. It's much easier to be a fool troll than be made a fool by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre an asshole. You don’t deserve decency.
Click to expand...


Right back at ya, dope.

You don't  have the capacity to engage in any substantive way. Just a clown.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent question.  Trumpybear had receive assurances that Ukraine was going to investigate corruption but that did not satisfy the ol'Trumpybear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The money was only withheld two weeks later than it was to be released.  The only contact between Trump and Ukraine on the Biden matter was that phone call.  Nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rudy admitted on national television to presuring the Ukranians on Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> post the link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read up, dope.
> ‘Of course I did’: Giuliani acknowledges asking Ukraine to investigate Biden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> quote the piece that says he pressured........
Click to expand...


I just did, dope.
Trump even named Guiliani as a point man in his call.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Hutch Starskey said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I avoid talking to imaginary people. But you gotta do you. Dumb Leftist. What is funny are your posts of delusion and anger. Your sadness makes me very happy. Keep it going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still punking out in favor of dopey trolling, I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately you do not see. Therein lies the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've asked you to explain multiple times but you punk out every time.  I understand your apprehension though. It's much easier to be a fool troll than be made a fool by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre an asshole. You don’t deserve decency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right back at ya, dope.
> 
> You don't  have the capacity to engage in any substantive way. Just a clown.
Click to expand...

Why don’t you go back and see who began being a dink. Hint: you. If you want to start from scratch just say so but don’t make the mistake of believing that you didn’t begin this BS.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still punking out in favor of dopey trolling, I see.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you do not see. Therein lies the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've asked you to explain multiple times but you punk out every time.  I understand your apprehension though. It's much easier to be a fool troll than be made a fool by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre an asshole. You don’t deserve decency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right back at ya, dope.
> 
> You don't  have the capacity to engage in any substantive way. Just a clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don’t you go back and see who began being a dink. Hint: you. If you want to start from scratch just say so but don’t make the mistake of believing that you didn’t begin this BS.
Click to expand...




AzogtheDefiler said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still punking out in favor of dopey trolling, I see.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you do not see. Therein lies the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've asked you to explain multiple times but you punk out every time.  I understand your apprehension though. It's much easier to be a fool troll than be made a fool by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre an asshole. You don’t deserve decency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right back at ya, dope.
> 
> You don't  have the capacity to engage in any substantive way. Just a clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don’t you go back and see who began being a dink. Hint: you. If you want to start from scratch just say so but don’t make the mistake of believing that you didn’t begin this BS.
Click to expand...


I've tried to engage you with every post. You chose to troll instead. You punked out as you still are.


----------



## BlindBoo

OKTexas said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a bipartisan vote to remove the president, there needs to be a valid high crime or misdemeanor or the people will revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bribery and Treason are the two specific reasons a president can be impeached for.  Likewise if the people see a valid reason to remove the President not acted on because of a partisan vote, they can also revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's a constitutional definition of treason, tell the class how it applies to a freaking phone call.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear class.  The fact that there are two reasons specified in the constitution does not mean I was accusing Trumpybear of treason.  I think it was attempted bribery.  Not the bribery we use to advance out national goals, but a secret one of designed partisan political nature that was exposed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to check the required elements of bribery, the required elements didn't exist in that call, no matter how you try to spin it.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I believe the inquiry is looking at more than just the July 25th call.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Hutch Starskey said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you do not see. Therein lies the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked you to explain multiple times but you punk out every time.  I understand your apprehension though. It's much easier to be a fool troll than be made a fool by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre an asshole. You don’t deserve decency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right back at ya, dope.
> 
> You don't  have the capacity to engage in any substantive way. Just a clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don’t you go back and see who began being a dink. Hint: you. If you want to start from scratch just say so but don’t make the mistake of believing that you didn’t begin this BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you do not see. Therein lies the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've asked you to explain multiple times but you punk out every time.  I understand your apprehension though. It's much easier to be a fool troll than be made a fool by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre an asshole. You don’t deserve decency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right back at ya, dope.
> 
> You don't  have the capacity to engage in any substantive way. Just a clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don’t you go back and see who began being a dink. Hint: you. If you want to start from scratch just say so but don’t make the mistake of believing that you didn’t begin this BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've tried to engage you with every post. You chose to troll instead. You punked out as you still are.
Click to expand...

Wrong. You began with an unprovoked as Hominem attack and then tried to back peddle. As Germany learned in WW2, once you start a fight, be ready to finish it.


----------



## OKTexas

IM2 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi looks like a babbling idiot, because she is one. Today it's bribery. What will it be tomorrow? What a joke. What a waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It went from collusion to quid pro quo.  From quid pro quo, to extortion.  From extortion, it went to bribery.
> 
> It's called throwing it against the wall to see what sticks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a fsct that the Ruissians interfered in the 2016 election and it was likely Trump colluded by providing them some direction as to where he needed help.  This was basically proven whren his campaign forwarded their internal polling.
> 
> Later, Trump made a phone call exorting the President of the Ukraine.
> 
> One is not related to another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mueller report says otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Mueller report says that Russia did interfere in the 2016 election. Maybe you read the first part and you will see this.
Click to expand...



You act like that determination would exclude any other countries interference, that's not the case.

.


----------



## 007

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there never was an investigation, then what is the corruption Biden is alleged to have engaged in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's been discussed repeatedly.  Coke head Hunter, who was not only kicked out of the military, and attended rehab three times, got a job in a country he never dealt with before, unfamiliar with the language, in an industry he had no experience in, for 80K a month.  Out of the 7.5 billion people on this planet, why would Burisma choose him of all people?
> 
> A couple of weeks ago the FOIA forced them to release an email of Burisma dropping Hunter's name to try and setup a meeting between them and the State department.  Supposedly, more emails are going to be released in the near future as they get legally processed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> 
> The line on Biden's corruption was that he extorted the Ukrainian govt to fire the prosecutor who was investigating his son.
> 
> Now you're saying there was never an investigation and the "corruption" is because
> "Crackhead" Hunter Biden landed a lucrative job?
> 
> Trump said it was about the investigationand the firing. So which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Trump asked for was for Ukraine to look into it to see if there was anything there.  Trump released the money before any investigation even started, and there was still no investigation that we are aware of today.
> 
> What Slow Joe did was a quid pro quo, and there's nothing illegal about it unless it did have something to do with his son.  Again, that's what Trump was asking Zelensky about.  He wants to see if there is indeed a connection, because an energy company just doesn't pay somebody millions of dollars for nothing.  Hunter got the job when his father was the US VP.
> 
> Given the fact Zelensky nor anybody in the Ukraine government even knew about the hold on US aid until a month after the phone call, tells us that whatever Trump said, Zelensky didn't take as a threat, because he knew nothing about money on hold.  That's one of the many reasons this impeachment is a compete farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but you're saying now there was never an investigation. So Trump's claim that there was corruption in Biden working to sack the prosecutor to save his son from an investigation was wrong? Or are you wrong?
> 
> You seem confused as your explanations are spreading beyond the known facts of what Trump stated in his call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, Trump only asked Zelensky "to look into it" as a favor, not to conduct an official investigation.  Secondly, because there was no investigation, that destroys the Democrats claim of quid pro quo.  That's why they aborted it and started to use "bribery" as their new charge.
> 
> If Trump's attempt was to issue a quid pro quo, he wouldn't' have released the money until he got something in return. Instead, he released the money anyway.
Click to expand...

Don't forget they threw in EXTORTION between quid pro quo and bribery. 

These bat shit crazy, lunatic demtrash change the game faster than we can keep up with.

I think today they're hoping the bitch cries. That ought to do it... *the president made me cry because he fired me... WHAAAAAA, WHAAA*. I'm SURE they'll be able to impeach the president on... HE MADE ME CRY.


----------



## BluesLegend

President Trump has every right to FIRE any ambassador for any reason he so chooses. Especially ambassador's stabbing the president in the back, undermining the president's foreign policy which he has a Constitutional right to set. This is not a debate or a negotiation, the State Dept and these appointees work for Trump. The State department is not a separate branch of government, president Trump is their boss.


----------



## RealDave

OKTexas said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was you, you transparent coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing between Hunter Biden & China.  There as nothing inappropriate with Joe Biden in Ukraine.
> 
> Trump's extortion is obvious.
> 
> Your argument is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing between Hunter and China, then why did they send 600K+ to an account controlled by him and Devon Archer?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was an investment company.  Company owners have access to their company's bank account.  It does not mean they take it for themselves.  You assfucks are dumber than shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The account was one they both drew from for personal use, it was NOT a customer account. The existence of the account, and the companies involved in making payments to it were revealed in federal court proceeding against Devon Archer. You being ignorant of it doesn't make me dumb. Perhaps you should educate yourself.
> 
> .
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Hunter Biden invested in that fund.  So if he did, he would have an account to deal with those investments.

Instead of trying to pin something on Hunter Biden, you should be worried about your orange buddy.


----------



## RealDave

BluesLegend said:


> President Trump has every right to FIRE any ambassador for any reason he so chooses. Especially ambassador's stabbing the president in the back, undermining the president's foreign policy which he has a Constitutional right to set. This is not a debate or a negotiation, the State Dept and these appointees work for Trump. The State department is not a separate branch of government, president Trump is their boss.


 So Trump has the right to fire an ambassador that won't go along with his extortion scheme.  I get it.


----------



## RealDave

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no one said it was about harming republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it didn't and wasn't designed to.
> 
> Nobody ever said it was hidden either, or that it was exposed by a concerned whistle blower, there was nothing controversial about the pressure we applied to get the corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After reading the transcript we knew more than your “concerned whistleblower” one word btw, dummy. And that whistleblower is a partisan stooge. Nothingburger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  The complaint as released gives a picture of the events leading up to and after the phone call.  If it were a nothing burger we wouldn't be here today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia collusion was nothing and we wasted two years. Ever read the Boy who cried wolf?
Click to expand...


Not being caught is not the same as being innocent.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

RealDave said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing between Hunter Biden & China.  There as nothing inappropriate with Joe Biden in Ukraine.
> 
> Trump's extortion is obvious.
> 
> Your argument is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing between Hunter and China, then why did they send 600K+ to an account controlled by him and Devon Archer?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was an investment company.  Company owners have access to their company's bank account.  It does not mean they take it for themselves.  You assfucks are dumber than shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The account was one they both drew from for personal use, it was NOT a customer account. The existence of the account, and the companies involved in making payments to it were revealed in federal court proceeding against Devon Archer. You being ignorant of it doesn't make me dumb. Perhaps you should educate yourself.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden invested in that fund.  So if he did, he would have an account to deal with those investments.
> 
> Instead of trying to pin something on Hunter Biden, you should be worried about your orange buddy.
Click to expand...

LMAO. StupidFakeDave saw nothing wrong with HRCs team smashing blackberries and iPads and now sees nothing wrong with blatant Nepotism by holding a foreign power hostage. Stupidity 101.


----------



## BlindBoo

007 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's been discussed repeatedly.  Coke head Hunter, who was not only kicked out of the military, and attended rehab three times, got a job in a country he never dealt with before, unfamiliar with the language, in an industry he had no experience in, for 80K a month.  Out of the 7.5 billion people on this planet, why would Burisma choose him of all people?
> 
> A couple of weeks ago the FOIA forced them to release an email of Burisma dropping Hunter's name to try and setup a meeting between them and the State department.  Supposedly, more emails are going to be released in the near future as they get legally processed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> 
> The line on Biden's corruption was that he extorted the Ukrainian govt to fire the prosecutor who was investigating his son.
> 
> Now you're saying there was never an investigation and the "corruption" is because
> "Crackhead" Hunter Biden landed a lucrative job?
> 
> Trump said it was about the investigationand the firing. So which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Trump asked for was for Ukraine to look into it to see if there was anything there.  Trump released the money before any investigation even started, and there was still no investigation that we are aware of today.
> 
> What Slow Joe did was a quid pro quo, and there's nothing illegal about it unless it did have something to do with his son.  Again, that's what Trump was asking Zelensky about.  He wants to see if there is indeed a connection, because an energy company just doesn't pay somebody millions of dollars for nothing.  Hunter got the job when his father was the US VP.
> 
> Given the fact Zelensky nor anybody in the Ukraine government even knew about the hold on US aid until a month after the phone call, tells us that whatever Trump said, Zelensky didn't take as a threat, because he knew nothing about money on hold.  That's one of the many reasons this impeachment is a compete farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but you're saying now there was never an investigation. So Trump's claim that there was corruption in Biden working to sack the prosecutor to save his son from an investigation was wrong? Or are you wrong?
> 
> You seem confused as your explanations are spreading beyond the known facts of what Trump stated in his call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, Trump only asked Zelensky "to look into it" as a favor, not to conduct an official investigation.  Secondly, because there was no investigation, that destroys the Democrats claim of quid pro quo.  That's why they aborted it and started to use "bribery" as their new charge.
> 
> If Trump's attempt was to issue a quid pro quo, he wouldn't' have released the money until he got something in return. Instead, he released the money anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget they threw in EXTORTION between quid pro quo and bribery.
> 
> These bat shit crazy, lunatic demtrash change the game faster than we can keep up with.
> 
> I think today they're hoping the bitch cries. That ought to do it... *the president made me cry because he fired me... WHAAAAAA, WHAAA*. I'm SURE they'll be able to impeach the president on... HE MADE ME CRY.
Click to expand...


Well I guess I should make the case for Blackmail. Yep that's what ol'Trumpybear did.  He tried to Blackmail that president into publicly announcing that the Ukraine was opening an investingation into the Bidens corruption.

Blackmail I tells ya.

Doesn't matter what you call it. The turd still stinks.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

RealDave said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no one said it was about harming republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it didn't and wasn't designed to.
> 
> Nobody ever said it was hidden either, or that it was exposed by a concerned whistle blower, there was nothing controversial about the pressure we applied to get the corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After reading the transcript we knew more than your “concerned whistleblower” one word btw, dummy. And that whistleblower is a partisan stooge. Nothingburger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  The complaint as released gives a picture of the events leading up to and after the phone call.  If it were a nothing burger we wouldn't be here today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia collusion was nothing and we wasted two years. Ever read the Boy who cried wolf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not being caught is not the same as being innocent.
Click to expand...

So you believe Mueller wasted two years and is a bad investigator? Lol


----------



## Hutch Starskey

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked you to explain multiple times but you punk out every time.  I understand your apprehension though. It's much easier to be a fool troll than be made a fool by me.
> 
> 
> 
> Youre an asshole. You don’t deserve decency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right back at ya, dope.
> 
> You don't  have the capacity to engage in any substantive way. Just a clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don’t you go back and see who began being a dink. Hint: you. If you want to start from scratch just say so but don’t make the mistake of believing that you didn’t begin this BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked you to explain multiple times but you punk out every time.  I understand your apprehension though. It's much easier to be a fool troll than be made a fool by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre an asshole. You don’t deserve decency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right back at ya, dope.
> 
> You don't  have the capacity to engage in any substantive way. Just a clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don’t you go back and see who began being a dink. Hint: you. If you want to start from scratch just say so but don’t make the mistake of believing that you didn’t begin this BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've tried to engage you with every post. You chose to troll instead. You punked out as you still are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. You began with an unprovoked as Hominem attack and then tried to back peddle. As Germany learned in WW2, once you start a fight, be ready to finish it.
Click to expand...


LOL...
We're  finished, dope.


----------



## 007

RealDave said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has every right to FIRE any ambassador for any reason he so chooses. Especially ambassador's stabbing the president in the back, undermining the president's foreign policy which he has a Constitutional right to set. This is not a debate or a negotiation, the State Dept and these appointees work for Trump. The State department is not a separate branch of government, president Trump is their boss.
> 
> 
> 
> So Trump has the right to fire an ambassador that won't go along with his extortion scheme.  I get it.
Click to expand...

See... even YOU can't keep up with your demtard propaganda. Extortion is out already, pard, it's BRIBERY now... I think... at least it was, but I think today it's going to change again to... "HE MADE ME CRY."


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people elected Trump. Let him govern until the people decide otherwise. Again, I bet prior presidents did similar shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You stumbled across the problem. They don't want Trump governing because when Trump does, he makes things better for the American people.  The Democrats certainly don't want that.  Look at our border now, look at people making more in wages, and bringing home more in their paychecks.  Look at our economy.
> 
> Trump is a huge success, and the Democrats need to stop this success, before fence sitting Americans come to the understanding that Democrats don't do anything for the people, Democrats only do things for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep... 100% fact... what's GOOD for America is BAD for democrats. They know it, we know it, the whole damn country knows it by now, and they also know that's why the democrats and their propaganda wing have been on an apoplectic, 24/7, three year long TRASHING campaign to get rid of the president.
> 
> I'm afraid the democrats have an absolute BLOODY ASS KICKIN' coming next year, and I think they're beginning to see it. It's breaking through their HATE, and now they're starting to get real worried. There's 31 democrats in areas that Trump won, and they're starting to think Nancy has thrown them under the buss to satisfy the radical goons that are now driving the dem clown show. She put all her faith in Adam ScHITt to get this impeachment across the finish line, but it's pretty clear by now that that isn't going to happen, that it's BACK FIRING, AGAIN, and this was their BIG FINISH, the FINALE, the IMPEACHMENT, the WE'VE GOT HIM NOW #7,901,652. They've SHOT THEIR WAD and now it's OVER, and next year the American people are going to send them PACKING.
> 
> Hand over the gavel, Nanc, you had it for two years and COMPLETELY FUCKED YOURSELF and your GUTTER LICKING PARTY with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the Democrats are doing now is an act of desperation.  They went into Defcon 1 mode when they learned that Trump was curious as to what took place between Joe and the Ukraine in regards to his son.  It was further accelerated when Durham announced that his investigation turned criminal just a few weeks ago.
> 
> Investigations usually take a long time before they turn into a criminal investigation, so not only does Durham have something rock solid, it's also something very damaging to the Democrat party and particular members involved.  An investigation turning criminal this quickly means there's a hell of a lot out there.  Or as Karen Carpenter once sang "It's only just begun."
Click to expand...

   Trump was curious so he extorted the Ukraine.  I got it.


----------



## RealDave

toobfreak said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no one said it was about harming republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it didn't and wasn't designed to.
> 
> Nobody ever said it was hidden either, or that it was exposed by a concerned whistle blower, there was nothing controversial about the pressure we applied to get the corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After reading the transcript we knew more than your “concerned whistleblower” one word btw, dummy. And that whistleblower is a partisan stooge. Nothingburger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  The complaint as released gives a picture of the events leading up to and after the phone call.  If it were a nothing burger we wouldn't be here today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have had a three year steady diet of nothing burgers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 289972
Click to expand...

  Making fun of women who were assaulted.  A trait of pathetic, women hating Trumpettes.


----------



## joaquinmiller

jc456 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was a public and open call _after_ the whistleblower complaint was made public.  Time isn't random.
> 
> As to deciding at the ballot box, what's the cutoff date for that?  1st year?  2nd?  Or is that opinion based on your sentiment that Trump did nothing wrong?  If he gunned down Lindsay Graham in a fit of pique - and who hasn't wanted to do that? - 3 months before the election, would you say 'let the voters decide'?  Is it a matter of principle or politics?
> 
> "If principle", he laughed, "does that mean there should never be an impeachment?"
> 
> 
> 
> I am 39 and have never supported impeachment. I did not like BHO but I respected the will of the voters and the man and ignored all the cat calls that he was Kenyan. The people elected Trump. Let him govern until the people decide otherwise. Again, I bet prior presidents did similar shit. The anti Trump movement began in November 2016 after he won. It’s like the boy who cried wolf. Bullshit conspiracy theories. I read the transcript and saw zero wrong with it. Nothing. You disagree so let’s settle it at the ballot box. Why does that trigger you so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Impeachment is in the Constitution for a reason.  I appreciate you haven't supported an impeachment in your 39 years, but that tidbit doesn't address whether you think there should ever be an impeachment.  Keep your 'triggered' nonsense. If I tell you you're full of crap, it doesn't mean I'm triggered, it means I think you're full of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, there should never be one unless both parties agree.  Ever!!!!
> 
> WE have elections every four years for the position, the people should decide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In which case there would be nothing like a little tyranny of the minority to protect a tyrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, you can't remove a president without 67 Senators.  that is both parties.  Why do we need them?  the last two were both outrageous.
Click to expand...


That's the trial portion where, hopefully, evidence is considered.  Impeachment happens in the House, as is obvious.  In your bi-partisan scenario, a President with the support of the minority of the House, would be above the Constitution.

As to the last two, I assume you mean the only two.


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> 
> The line on Biden's corruption was that he extorted the Ukrainian govt to fire the prosecutor who was investigating his son.
> 
> Now you're saying there was never an investigation and the "corruption" is because
> "Crackhead" Hunter Biden landed a lucrative job?
> 
> Trump said it was about the investigationand the firing. So which is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Trump asked for was for Ukraine to look into it to see if there was anything there.  Trump released the money before any investigation even started, and there was still no investigation that we are aware of today.
> 
> What Slow Joe did was a quid pro quo, and there's nothing illegal about it unless it did have something to do with his son.  Again, that's what Trump was asking Zelensky about.  He wants to see if there is indeed a connection, because an energy company just doesn't pay somebody millions of dollars for nothing.  Hunter got the job when his father was the US VP.
> 
> Given the fact Zelensky nor anybody in the Ukraine government even knew about the hold on US aid until a month after the phone call, tells us that whatever Trump said, Zelensky didn't take as a threat, because he knew nothing about money on hold.  That's one of the many reasons this impeachment is a compete farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but you're saying now there was never an investigation. So Trump's claim that there was corruption in Biden working to sack the prosecutor to save his son from an investigation was wrong? Or are you wrong?
> 
> You seem confused as your explanations are spreading beyond the known facts of what Trump stated in his call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, Trump only asked Zelensky "to look into it" as a favor, not to conduct an official investigation.  Secondly, because there was no investigation, that destroys the Democrats claim of quid pro quo.  That's why they aborted it and started to use "bribery" as their new charge.
> 
> If Trump's attempt was to issue a quid pro quo, he wouldn't' have released the money until he got something in return. Instead, he released the money anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Bribery is the ask whether it's ultimately delivered or not. Trump released the money because the WB exposed their scheme.
> 
> You still did not answer the question. Was there an investigation or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered that question several times: to our knowledge, there was no investigation.
> 
> If the Democrats wanted to prove that there was bribery or a quid pro quo, they wouldn't have came out this quickly with the whistleblowers claim.  They would have given it time until Trump DID get something in return.  But as I stated in my last post, they are extremely desperate now that Barr and Durham are exposing what happened in the last administration.  As weak of a case as this is, it's do or die for them now to try and stop both Barr and Durham.
Click to expand...


So extortion is only illegal if it works?

This is your new argument?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BlindBoo said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> 
> The line on Biden's corruption was that he extorted the Ukrainian govt to fire the prosecutor who was investigating his son.
> 
> Now you're saying there was never an investigation and the "corruption" is because
> "Crackhead" Hunter Biden landed a lucrative job?
> 
> Trump said it was about the investigationand the firing. So which is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Trump asked for was for Ukraine to look into it to see if there was anything there.  Trump released the money before any investigation even started, and there was still no investigation that we are aware of today.
> 
> What Slow Joe did was a quid pro quo, and there's nothing illegal about it unless it did have something to do with his son.  Again, that's what Trump was asking Zelensky about.  He wants to see if there is indeed a connection, because an energy company just doesn't pay somebody millions of dollars for nothing.  Hunter got the job when his father was the US VP.
> 
> Given the fact Zelensky nor anybody in the Ukraine government even knew about the hold on US aid until a month after the phone call, tells us that whatever Trump said, Zelensky didn't take as a threat, because he knew nothing about money on hold.  That's one of the many reasons this impeachment is a compete farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but you're saying now there was never an investigation. So Trump's claim that there was corruption in Biden working to sack the prosecutor to save his son from an investigation was wrong? Or are you wrong?
> 
> You seem confused as your explanations are spreading beyond the known facts of what Trump stated in his call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, Trump only asked Zelensky "to look into it" as a favor, not to conduct an official investigation.  Secondly, because there was no investigation, that destroys the Democrats claim of quid pro quo.  That's why they aborted it and started to use "bribery" as their new charge.
> 
> If Trump's attempt was to issue a quid pro quo, he wouldn't' have released the money until he got something in return. Instead, he released the money anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget they threw in EXTORTION between quid pro quo and bribery.
> 
> These bat shit crazy, lunatic demtrash change the game faster than we can keep up with.
> 
> I think today they're hoping the bitch cries. That ought to do it... *the president made me cry because he fired me... WHAAAAAA, WHAAA*. I'm SURE they'll be able to impeach the president on... HE MADE ME CRY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I guess I should make the case for Blackmail. Yep that's what ol'Trumpybear did.  He tried to Blackmail that president into publicly announcing that the Ukraine was opening an investingation into the Bidens corruption.
> 
> Blackmail I tells ya.
> 
> Doesn't matter what you call it. The turd still stinks.
Click to expand...


Blackmail is when you have something damaging about a person, and threaten to release that information unless your demands are met.  And when did Trump ever ask Zelensky to make anything public?


----------



## BluesLegend

RealDave said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has every right to FIRE any ambassador for any reason he so chooses. Especially ambassador's stabbing the president in the back, undermining the president's foreign policy which he has a Constitutional right to set. This is not a debate or a negotiation, the State Dept and these appointees work for Trump. The State department is not a separate branch of government, president Trump is their boss.
> 
> 
> 
> So Trump has the right to fire an ambassador that won't go along with his extortion scheme.  I get it.
Click to expand...


President Trump has the right to fire an ambassador for any reason idiot. An authority granted to him by the U.S. Constitution.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Trump asked for was for Ukraine to look into it to see if there was anything there.  Trump released the money before any investigation even started, and there was still no investigation that we are aware of today.
> 
> What Slow Joe did was a quid pro quo, and there's nothing illegal about it unless it did have something to do with his son.  Again, that's what Trump was asking Zelensky about.  He wants to see if there is indeed a connection, because an energy company just doesn't pay somebody millions of dollars for nothing.  Hunter got the job when his father was the US VP.
> 
> Given the fact Zelensky nor anybody in the Ukraine government even knew about the hold on US aid until a month after the phone call, tells us that whatever Trump said, Zelensky didn't take as a threat, because he knew nothing about money on hold.  That's one of the many reasons this impeachment is a compete farce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but you're saying now there was never an investigation. So Trump's claim that there was corruption in Biden working to sack the prosecutor to save his son from an investigation was wrong? Or are you wrong?
> 
> You seem confused as your explanations are spreading beyond the known facts of what Trump stated in his call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, Trump only asked Zelensky "to look into it" as a favor, not to conduct an official investigation.  Secondly, because there was no investigation, that destroys the Democrats claim of quid pro quo.  That's why they aborted it and started to use "bribery" as their new charge.
> 
> If Trump's attempt was to issue a quid pro quo, he wouldn't' have released the money until he got something in return. Instead, he released the money anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Bribery is the ask whether it's ultimately delivered or not. Trump released the money because the WB exposed their scheme.
> 
> You still did not answer the question. Was there an investigation or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered that question several times: to our knowledge, there was no investigation.
> 
> If the Democrats wanted to prove that there was bribery or a quid pro quo, they wouldn't have came out this quickly with the whistleblowers claim.  They would have given it time until Trump DID get something in return.  But as I stated in my last post, they are extremely desperate now that Barr and Durham are exposing what happened in the last administration.  As weak of a case as this is, it's do or die for them now to try and stop both Barr and Durham.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So extortion is only illegal if it works?
> 
> This is your new argument?
Click to expand...


No, extortion is illegal when it actually happens.  That didn't happen here, and there was no attempt at it either.


----------



## The Purge

teddyearp said:


> So impeachment supporters.  Where is today's 'devastating' evidence?  What 'bombshell' has this witness?


You mean the FORMER AMBASSADOR WHO CRIES was FIRED IN MAY, 2 MONTHS BEFORE THE PHONE CALL, ADMITS SHE KNOWS NOTHING ABOUT IY, BUT HER FEELINGS WERE HURT...THAT BIMBO?,


----------



## BluesLegend

007 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has every right to FIRE any ambassador for any reason he so chooses. Especially ambassador's stabbing the president in the back, undermining the president's foreign policy which he has a Constitutional right to set. This is not a debate or a negotiation, the State Dept and these appointees work for Trump. The State department is not a separate branch of government, president Trump is their boss.
> 
> 
> 
> So Trump has the right to fire an ambassador that won't go along with his extortion scheme.  I get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See... even YOU can't keep up with your demtard propaganda. Extortion is out already, pard, it's BRIBERY now... I think... at least it was, but I think today it's going to change again to... "HE MADE ME CRY."
Click to expand...


Bingo, this is the left trying to spin "Trump is mean" into some kind of impeachable offense.


----------



## joaquinmiller

BluesLegend said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has every right to FIRE any ambassador for any reason he so chooses. Especially ambassador's stabbing the president in the back, undermining the president's foreign policy which he has a Constitutional right to set. This is not a debate or a negotiation, the State Dept and these appointees work for Trump. The State department is not a separate branch of government, president Trump is their boss.
> 
> 
> 
> So Trump has the right to fire an ambassador that won't go along with his extortion scheme.  I get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See... even YOU can't keep up with your demtard propaganda. Extortion is out already, pard, it's BRIBERY now... I think... at least it was, but I think today it's going to change again to... "HE MADE ME CRY."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bingo, this is the left trying to spin "Trump is mean" into some kind of impeachable offense.
Click to expand...


She's setting the scene for Sondland and Volker to testify about Giuliani's role in setting up the quid.  Or maybe it was the quo.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

007 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's been discussed repeatedly.  Coke head Hunter, who was not only kicked out of the military, and attended rehab three times, got a job in a country he never dealt with before, unfamiliar with the language, in an industry he had no experience in, for 80K a month.  Out of the 7.5 billion people on this planet, why would Burisma choose him of all people?
> 
> A couple of weeks ago the FOIA forced them to release an email of Burisma dropping Hunter's name to try and setup a meeting between them and the State department.  Supposedly, more emails are going to be released in the near future as they get legally processed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> 
> The line on Biden's corruption was that he extorted the Ukrainian govt to fire the prosecutor who was investigating his son.
> 
> Now you're saying there was never an investigation and the "corruption" is because
> "Crackhead" Hunter Biden landed a lucrative job?
> 
> Trump said it was about the investigationand the firing. So which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Trump asked for was for Ukraine to look into it to see if there was anything there.  Trump released the money before any investigation even started, and there was still no investigation that we are aware of today.
> 
> What Slow Joe did was a quid pro quo, and there's nothing illegal about it unless it did have something to do with his son.  Again, that's what Trump was asking Zelensky about.  He wants to see if there is indeed a connection, because an energy company just doesn't pay somebody millions of dollars for nothing.  Hunter got the job when his father was the US VP.
> 
> Given the fact Zelensky nor anybody in the Ukraine government even knew about the hold on US aid until a month after the phone call, tells us that whatever Trump said, Zelensky didn't take as a threat, because he knew nothing about money on hold.  That's one of the many reasons this impeachment is a compete farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but you're saying now there was never an investigation. So Trump's claim that there was corruption in Biden working to sack the prosecutor to save his son from an investigation was wrong? Or are you wrong?
> 
> You seem confused as your explanations are spreading beyond the known facts of what Trump stated in his call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, Trump only asked Zelensky "to look into it" as a favor, not to conduct an official investigation.  Secondly, because there was no investigation, that destroys the Democrats claim of quid pro quo.  That's why they aborted it and started to use "bribery" as their new charge.
> 
> If Trump's attempt was to issue a quid pro quo, he wouldn't' have released the money until he got something in return. Instead, he released the money anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget they threw in EXTORTION between quid pro quo and bribery.
> 
> These bat shit crazy, lunatic demtrash change the game faster than we can keep up with.
> 
> I think today they're hoping the bitch cries. That ought to do it... *the president made me cry because he fired me... WHAAAAAA, WHAAA*. I'm SURE they'll be able to impeach the president on... HE MADE ME CRY.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't put it past them.  Right now, they are trying to impeach him over a phone call and their interpretation and lies about the call.


----------



## Billiejeens

RealDave said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it didn't and wasn't designed to.
> 
> Nobody ever said it was hidden either, or that it was exposed by a concerned whistle blower, there was nothing controversial about the pressure we applied to get the corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> 
> 
> After reading the transcript we knew more than your “concerned whistleblower” one word btw, dummy. And that whistleblower is a partisan stooge. Nothingburger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  The complaint as released gives a picture of the events leading up to and after the phone call.  If it were a nothing burger we wouldn't be here today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have had a three year steady diet of nothing burgers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 289972
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Making fun of women who were assaulted.  A trait of pathetic, women hating Trumpettes.
Click to expand...



You know that she was never assaulted
The main players in that production already admitted it was all politics.


----------



## BluesLegend

joaquinmiller said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has every right to FIRE any ambassador for any reason he so chooses. Especially ambassador's stabbing the president in the back, undermining the president's foreign policy which he has a Constitutional right to set. This is not a debate or a negotiation, the State Dept and these appointees work for Trump. The State department is not a separate branch of government, president Trump is their boss.
> 
> 
> 
> So Trump has the right to fire an ambassador that won't go along with his extortion scheme.  I get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See... even YOU can't keep up with your demtard propaganda. Extortion is out already, pard, it's BRIBERY now... I think... at least it was, but I think today it's going to change again to... "HE MADE ME CRY."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bingo, this is the left trying to spin "Trump is mean" into some kind of impeachable offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's setting the scene for Sondland and Volker to testify about Giuliani's role in setting up the quid.  Or maybe it was the quo.
Click to expand...


She was fired months before the Ukraine call took place.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

joaquinmiller said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has every right to FIRE any ambassador for any reason he so chooses. Especially ambassador's stabbing the president in the back, undermining the president's foreign policy which he has a Constitutional right to set. This is not a debate or a negotiation, the State Dept and these appointees work for Trump. The State department is not a separate branch of government, president Trump is their boss.
> 
> 
> 
> So Trump has the right to fire an ambassador that won't go along with his extortion scheme.  I get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See... even YOU can't keep up with your demtard propaganda. Extortion is out already, pard, it's BRIBERY now... I think... at least it was, but I think today it's going to change again to... "HE MADE ME CRY."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bingo, this is the left trying to spin "Trump is mean" into some kind of impeachable offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's setting the scene for Sondland and Volker to testify about Giuliani's role in setting up the quid.  Or maybe it was the quo.
Click to expand...


Yeah, they must have done it, because Trump certainly didn't in that phone call.


----------



## OldLady

teddyearp said:


> My god, all of her testimony is about her getting the axe.  Please tell me why we're wasting our time and money on this?  What the fuck is impeachable about firing an ambassador?


I agree this is not their strongest argument.  However, it's obvious why GIULIANI wanted her out--Giuliani and Co. had an agenda of their own and the ambassador, was not one of them.


----------



## toobfreak

007 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has every right to FIRE any ambassador for any reason he so chooses. Especially ambassador's stabbing the president in the back, undermining the president's foreign policy which he has a Constitutional right to set. This is not a debate or a negotiation, the State Dept and these appointees work for Trump. The State department is not a separate branch of government, president Trump is their boss.
> 
> 
> 
> So Trump has the right to fire an ambassador that won't go along with his extortion scheme.  I get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See... even YOU can't keep up with your demtard propaganda. Extortion is out already, pard, it's BRIBERY now... I think... at least it was, but I think today it's going to change again to... "HE MADE ME CRY."
Click to expand...

No, no, no.  The charge against Trump is:

UKRAINE:

Bribery, before that it was
Extortion, before that it was
Quid Pro Quo, before that
Election tampering, before that
RUSSIA:

Obstruction of Justice, before that
Not being exonerated, before that

Collusion, and before that

Abandoning our allies
Ruining the economy
Wrecking the planet

Locking poor children in dog cages
Tax and business swindler
White Supremacist
Racist
Hates Vets
Illegitimate
Xenophobe
Crazy, Incompetent and Dangerous
Married a Slut

Liar
Shithole
Puppet
Mean to the Press
Didn't win the popular vote
He's not Hillary


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Hutch Starskey said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre an asshole. You don’t deserve decency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right back at ya, dope.
> 
> You don't  have the capacity to engage in any substantive way. Just a clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don’t you go back and see who began being a dink. Hint: you. If you want to start from scratch just say so but don’t make the mistake of believing that you didn’t begin this BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre an asshole. You don’t deserve decency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right back at ya, dope.
> 
> You don't  have the capacity to engage in any substantive way. Just a clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don’t you go back and see who began being a dink. Hint: you. If you want to start from scratch just say so but don’t make the mistake of believing that you didn’t begin this BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've tried to engage you with every post. You chose to troll instead. You punked out as you still are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. You began with an unprovoked as Hominem attack and then tried to back peddle. As Germany learned in WW2, once you start a fight, be ready to finish it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...
> We're  finished, dope.
Click to expand...

You made my point. Dumb Leftist.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people elected Trump. Let him govern until the people decide otherwise. Again, I bet prior presidents did similar shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You stumbled across the problem. They don't want Trump governing because when Trump does, he makes things better for the American people.  The Democrats certainly don't want that.  Look at our border now, look at people making more in wages, and bringing home more in their paychecks.  Look at our economy.
> 
> Trump is a huge success, and the Democrats need to stop this success, before fence sitting Americans come to the understanding that Democrats don't do anything for the people, Democrats only do things for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep... 100% fact... what's GOOD for America is BAD for democrats. They know it, we know it, the whole damn country knows it by now, and they also know that's why the democrats and their propaganda wing have been on an apoplectic, 24/7, three year long TRASHING campaign to get rid of the president.
> 
> I'm afraid the democrats have an absolute BLOODY ASS KICKIN' coming next year, and I think they're beginning to see it. It's breaking through their HATE, and now they're starting to get real worried. There's 31 democrats in areas that Trump won, and they're starting to think Nancy has thrown them under the buss to satisfy the radical goons that are now driving the dem clown show. She put all her faith in Adam ScHITt to get this impeachment across the finish line, but it's pretty clear by now that that isn't going to happen, that it's BACK FIRING, AGAIN, and this was their BIG FINISH, the FINALE, the IMPEACHMENT, the WE'VE GOT HIM NOW #7,901,652. They've SHOT THEIR WAD and now it's OVER, and next year the American people are going to send them PACKING.
> 
> Hand over the gavel, Nanc, you had it for two years and COMPLETELY FUCKED YOURSELF and your GUTTER LICKING PARTY with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the Democrats are doing now is an act of desperation.  They went into Defcon 1 mode when they learned that Trump was curious as to what took place between Joe and the Ukraine in regards to his son.  It was further accelerated when Durham announced that his investigation turned criminal just a few weeks ago.
> 
> Investigations usually take a long time before they turn into a criminal investigation, so not only does Durham have something rock solid, it's also something very damaging to the Democrat party and particular members involved.  An investigation turning criminal this quickly means there's a hell of a lot out there.  Or as Karen Carpenter once sang "It's only just begun."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was curious so he extorted the Ukraine.  I got it.
Click to expand...

He did? And what has he received in return? Please share. Your TDS is amusing.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

RealDave said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it didn't and wasn't designed to.
> 
> Nobody ever said it was hidden either, or that it was exposed by a concerned whistle blower, there was nothing controversial about the pressure we applied to get the corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> 
> 
> After reading the transcript we knew more than your “concerned whistleblower” one word btw, dummy. And that whistleblower is a partisan stooge. Nothingburger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  The complaint as released gives a picture of the events leading up to and after the phone call.  If it were a nothing burger we wouldn't be here today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have had a three year steady diet of nothing burgers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 289972
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Making fun of women who were assaulted.  A trait of pathetic, women hating Trumpettes.
Click to expand...

Making shit up about SC candidates. Leftist tears.


----------



## Billiejeens

OldLady said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> My god, all of her testimony is about her getting the axe.  Please tell me why we're wasting our time and money on this?  What the fuck is impeachable about firing an ambassador?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree this is not their strongest argument.  However, it's obvious why GIULIANI wanted her out--Giuliani and Co. had an agenda of their own and the ambassador, was not one of them.
Click to expand...



I think we have to understand what her agenda was to know if it was not the same as Rudy's
Do you understand what her agenda was?


----------



## teddyearp

RealDave said:


> So Trump has the right to fire an ambassador that won't go along with his extortion scheme.  I get it.


Prove extortion.  This witness has nothing at all towards that goal of yours.  They're not even talking about it.


----------



## toobfreak

RealDave said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it didn't and wasn't designed to.
> 
> Nobody ever said it was hidden either, or that it was exposed by a concerned whistle blower, there was nothing controversial about the pressure we applied to get the corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> 
> 
> After reading the transcript we knew more than your “concerned whistleblower” one word btw, dummy. And that whistleblower is a partisan stooge. Nothingburger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  The complaint as released gives a picture of the events leading up to and after the phone call.  If it were a nothing burger we wouldn't be here today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have had a three year steady diet of nothing burgers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 289972
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Making fun of women who were assaulted.  A trait of pathetic, women hating Trumpettes.
Click to expand...

....and apparently every democratic Clinton supporter who didn't believe the 8 or so women who came forward to say that Billy raped, assaulted, abused and threatened them.


----------



## peach174

Has anyone asked how long it takes to go through all the different departments to be approved and released to any foreign government aid?


----------



## the other mike

I'll be glad when this guy takes Adam schiff's place.


----------



## MarathonMike

RealDave said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it didn't and wasn't designed to.
> 
> Nobody ever said it was hidden either, or that it was exposed by a concerned whistle blower, there was nothing controversial about the pressure we applied to get the corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> 
> 
> After reading the transcript we knew more than your “concerned whistleblower” one word btw, dummy. And that whistleblower is a partisan stooge. Nothingburger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  The complaint as released gives a picture of the events leading up to and after the phone call.  If it were a nothing burger we wouldn't be here today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have had a three year steady diet of nothing burgers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 289972
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Making fun of women who were assaulted.  A trait of pathetic, women hating Trumpettes.
Click to expand...

So now Trump 'assaulted' this woman? Holy cow your world is spinning, better get a grip on something quick.


----------



## joaquinmiller

BluesLegend said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has every right to FIRE any ambassador for any reason he so chooses. Especially ambassador's stabbing the president in the back, undermining the president's foreign policy which he has a Constitutional right to set. This is not a debate or a negotiation, the State Dept and these appointees work for Trump. The State department is not a separate branch of government, president Trump is their boss.
> 
> 
> 
> So Trump has the right to fire an ambassador that won't go along with his extortion scheme.  I get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See... even YOU can't keep up with your demtard propaganda. Extortion is out already, pard, it's BRIBERY now... I think... at least it was, but I think today it's going to change again to... "HE MADE ME CRY."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bingo, this is the left trying to spin "Trump is mean" into some kind of impeachable offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's setting the scene for Sondland and Volker to testify about Giuliani's role in setting up the quid.  Or maybe it was the quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was fired months before the Ukraine call took place.
Click to expand...


She wasn't fired until after Giuliani, Fruman and Parnas set about establishing their back channel.  Small steps.


----------



## WEATHER53

Impeachment based on sentimental ambassadorial grumblings


----------



## teddyearp

Half of her answers are, "I think so, I'm not sure", etc.  WTF does this woman know?  And Schiff was correct to say that some of his colleges think that her matter should have been referred to HR.


----------



## The Purge

joaquinmiller said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has every right to FIRE any ambassador for any reason he so chooses. Especially ambassador's stabbing the president in the back, undermining the president's foreign policy which he has a Constitutional right to set. This is not a debate or a negotiation, the State Dept and these appointees work for Trump. The State department is not a separate branch of government, president Trump is their boss.
> 
> 
> 
> So Trump has the right to fire an ambassador that won't go along with his extortion scheme.  I get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See... even YOU can't keep up with your demtard propaganda. Extortion is out already, pard, it's BRIBERY now... I think... at least it was, but I think today it's going to change again to... "HE MADE ME CRY."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bingo, this is the left trying to spin "Trump is mean" into some kind of impeachable offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's setting the scene for Sondland and Volker to testify about Giuliani's role in setting up the quid.  Or maybe it was the quo.
Click to expand...

The perfect time for an E.O. A LA ERIC HOLDER, to fuck up the Schitt Scam....how many people were killed under Holders GUN RUNNING APPROVED BY THE SURRENDER MONKEY.....ANYONE HAVE A BODY COUNT ON THE BLANKETS THE OBOMANATION SUPPLIED TO UKRAINE INSTEAD OF MILITARY AID....AND TRUMP GAVE THEM THE AID AND GOT NOTHING QUID PRO QUO FROM IT....JOJO'S  SON DIDN'T  GET INVESTIGATED AND NOW BOTH ARE INVOLVED IN A HUGE MONEY LAUNDERING SCAM FROM UKRAINE DOCUMENTS LEAKED....anyone need the link again...just ask!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

This is tiresome

1) Sztrok and Page
2) Stormy
3) Russia Collusion BS
4) Obstruction BS
5) Ukraine

How many times will the damn Leftists cry wolf!!? Please STFU already.


----------



## JoeMoma

If a normal, regular, everyday person tells you that you have nice kids, he is probably simply paying you and your children a complement.  

If a mobster boss tells you that you have nice kids, he could be making a veiled threat to harm your family if you do not do as he wants.

Since Democrats know that Trump is Evil, they interpret what he says much the same way as the mobster boss.  If Trump says do me a favor.....  then it is extortion, blackmail or bribery.  If Trump merely suggests looking into why a foreign energy company would pay millions to the VP's son to be on their board of directors when he has no experience, then Trump is asking for them to make up dirt to help Trump use against a potential candidate. The democrats and their lap dogs the MSM spin most everything Trump does through the lens that Trump is evil.


----------



## toobfreak

*THE 2019 TRUMP GAMBIT:*


Have hearings where you cherry pick all of the witnesses, rehearse all of the testimony and block the defense from producing any of the people or questions they want.
Let them present endless option and hearsay statements without ever questioning a thing they claim.
Have the media put up bad pictures of Trump scowling on your TV set as you let Nancy Pelosi get up and act as if she were an impartial journalist representing the media, reporting the President committed bribery even before any of the evidence has been presented, the hearings concluded or a single thing proven, then remind the viewer this is actually listed in the Constitution as an impeachable offense, because you know no one is going to sit days through long, boring testimony and you hope all they'll do is tune into the 6 o'clock news to get a summary and hear the conclusions and opinions of people like you!


----------



## BlindBoo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Trump asked for was for Ukraine to look into it to see if there was anything there.  Trump released the money before any investigation even started, and there was still no investigation that we are aware of today.
> 
> What Slow Joe did was a quid pro quo, and there's nothing illegal about it unless it did have something to do with his son.  Again, that's what Trump was asking Zelensky about.  He wants to see if there is indeed a connection, because an energy company just doesn't pay somebody millions of dollars for nothing.  Hunter got the job when his father was the US VP.
> 
> Given the fact Zelensky nor anybody in the Ukraine government even knew about the hold on US aid until a month after the phone call, tells us that whatever Trump said, Zelensky didn't take as a threat, because he knew nothing about money on hold.  That's one of the many reasons this impeachment is a compete farce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but you're saying now there was never an investigation. So Trump's claim that there was corruption in Biden working to sack the prosecutor to save his son from an investigation was wrong? Or are you wrong?
> 
> You seem confused as your explanations are spreading beyond the known facts of what Trump stated in his call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, Trump only asked Zelensky "to look into it" as a favor, not to conduct an official investigation.  Secondly, because there was no investigation, that destroys the Democrats claim of quid pro quo.  That's why they aborted it and started to use "bribery" as their new charge.
> 
> If Trump's attempt was to issue a quid pro quo, he wouldn't' have released the money until he got something in return. Instead, he released the money anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget they threw in EXTORTION between quid pro quo and bribery.
> 
> These bat shit crazy, lunatic demtrash change the game faster than we can keep up with.
> 
> I think today they're hoping the bitch cries. That ought to do it... *the president made me cry because he fired me... WHAAAAAA, WHAAA*. I'm SURE they'll be able to impeach the president on... HE MADE ME CRY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I guess I should make the case for Blackmail. Yep that's what ol'Trumpybear did.  He tried to Blackmail that president into publicly announcing that the Ukraine was opening an investingation into the Bidens corruption.
> 
> Blackmail I tells ya.
> 
> Doesn't matter what you call it. The turd still stinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blackmail is when you have something damaging about a person, and threaten to release that information unless your demands are met.  And when did Trump ever ask Zelensky to make anything public?
Click to expand...


Many forms of blackmail are considered crimes under state or federal law. Most states treat blackmail as a type of extortion or coercion, which involves threats of violence or other harm in order to compel a person to do something.

Blackmail Law | Justia

What you call it doesn't change what he did or that it was done with corrupt intent.


----------



## LoneLaugher

You are all so upset. But how about that awesome high energy Castor dude!? He's awesome!


----------



## BluesLegend

joaquinmiller said:


> She wasn't fired until after Giuliani, Fruman and Parnas set about establishing their back channel.  Small steps.



All presidents use back channel communications with foreign leaders. FDR was famous for this and telling the State Dept and Sec of State to pound sand. This is nothing new with president Trump. That said you are not hearing the truth, the president has the right to fire any ambassador for any reason or no reason. He has constitutional authority to do so.


----------



## 007

BlindBoo said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> 
> The line on Biden's corruption was that he extorted the Ukrainian govt to fire the prosecutor who was investigating his son.
> 
> Now you're saying there was never an investigation and the "corruption" is because
> "Crackhead" Hunter Biden landed a lucrative job?
> 
> Trump said it was about the investigationand the firing. So which is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Trump asked for was for Ukraine to look into it to see if there was anything there.  Trump released the money before any investigation even started, and there was still no investigation that we are aware of today.
> 
> What Slow Joe did was a quid pro quo, and there's nothing illegal about it unless it did have something to do with his son.  Again, that's what Trump was asking Zelensky about.  He wants to see if there is indeed a connection, because an energy company just doesn't pay somebody millions of dollars for nothing.  Hunter got the job when his father was the US VP.
> 
> Given the fact Zelensky nor anybody in the Ukraine government even knew about the hold on US aid until a month after the phone call, tells us that whatever Trump said, Zelensky didn't take as a threat, because he knew nothing about money on hold.  That's one of the many reasons this impeachment is a compete farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but you're saying now there was never an investigation. So Trump's claim that there was corruption in Biden working to sack the prosecutor to save his son from an investigation was wrong? Or are you wrong?
> 
> You seem confused as your explanations are spreading beyond the known facts of what Trump stated in his call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, Trump only asked Zelensky "to look into it" as a favor, not to conduct an official investigation.  Secondly, because there was no investigation, that destroys the Democrats claim of quid pro quo.  That's why they aborted it and started to use "bribery" as their new charge.
> 
> If Trump's attempt was to issue a quid pro quo, he wouldn't' have released the money until he got something in return. Instead, he released the money anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget they threw in EXTORTION between quid pro quo and bribery.
> 
> These bat shit crazy, lunatic demtrash change the game faster than we can keep up with.
> 
> I think today they're hoping the bitch cries. That ought to do it... *the president made me cry because he fired me... WHAAAAAA, WHAAA*. I'm SURE they'll be able to impeach the president on... HE MADE ME CRY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I guess I should make the case for Blackmail. Yep that's what ol'Trumpybear did.  He tried to Blackmail that president into publicly announcing that the Ukraine was opening an investingation into the Bidens corruption.
> 
> Blackmail I tells ya.
> 
> Doesn't matter what you call it. The turd still stinks.
Click to expand...

So... you leftards have gone from RUSSIA, RUSSIA, RUSSIA COLLUSION, to QUID PRO QUO, to EXTORTION, to BRIBERY, and now you want to swap to BLACKMAIL? 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 



Don't you EVER, STOP to THINK, how utterly ASININE you all sound? THIS kind of absolute DUMBFUCKERY is why the dems are in for a BLOOD BATH next year. NO ONE IS BUYING all this INSANE GOAL POST MOVING, GAME CHANGING, BULL SHIT IMPEACHMENT LOOKING FOR A CRIME CRAP... NO ONE... except you BRAIN DEAD sheeple that are plugged into the DEMOCRAT PROPAGANDA WING 24/7. You've been LIED to for THREE YEARS, but you're too STUPID to SEE IT, EVEN WITH 100% IRON CLAD PROOF right in front of your FACE.

GOOD GOD... you people... you all belong in a NUT HOUSE.


----------



## joaquinmiller

BluesLegend said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't fired until after Giuliani, Fruman and Parnas set about establishing their back channel.  Small steps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All presidents use back channel communications with foreign leaders. FDR was famous for this and telling the State Dept and Sec of State to pound sand. This is nothing new with president Trump. That said you are not hearing the truth, the president has the right to fire any ambassador for any reason or no reason. He has constitutional authority to do so.
Click to expand...


I know he does, and Yovanovitch has testified as much.  I don't think that's being questioned.


----------



## BluesLegend

joaquinmiller said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't fired until after Giuliani, Fruman and Parnas set about establishing their back channel.  Small steps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All presidents use back channel communications with foreign leaders. FDR was famous for this and telling the State Dept and Sec of State to pound sand. This is nothing new with president Trump. That said you are not hearing the truth, the president has the right to fire any ambassador for any reason or no reason. He has constitutional authority to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know he does, and Yovanovitch has testified as much.  I don't think that's being questioned.
Click to expand...


Please, its being spun now, and has been spun before in the liberal media that it was wrong for Trump to fire her. Obama called the top general in Afghanistan into the oval office and fired him in a heated discussion. I don't recall anyone on the left crying about that.


----------



## teddyearp

joaquinmiller said:


> She wasn't fired until after Giuliani, Fruman and Parnas set about establishing their back channel.  Small steps.


Never occurred to anyone apparently that the President in pursuing HIS foreign policy, had to turn to people who would actually further HIS policy?  And maybe that's why this woman was fired.


----------



## OldLady

LoneLaugher said:


> You are all so upset. But how about that awesome high energy Castor dude!? He's awesome!


I had a feeling Castor would play very respectful with her.  She is too sympathetic a witness.
They haven't let Jordan out of the barn, yet, though.


----------



## teddyearp

joaquinmiller said:


> I know he does, and Yovanovitch has testified as much.  I don't think that's being questioned.


Then why is that pretty much all they're talking about?


----------



## 007

Angelo said:


> Here's what the soulless, complicit  pricks at New York Times call it .....a "saga".
> Roger Stone Is Found Guilty in Trial That Revived Trump-Russia Saga


Well... the failing NY Slimes is a premier, Platinum card carrying, charter member of the DEMOCRAT PROPAGANDA WING, and they don't try to hide their radical leftist Trump hating bias in the least.

That's why no sane person should bother reading any of their garbage.


----------



## teddyearp

Now THAT was a bombshell!  Mr. Turner calling out Schiff on his media announcements that the whistleblower will testify and Schiff does not object!


----------



## joaquinmiller

BluesLegend said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't fired until after Giuliani, Fruman and Parnas set about establishing their back channel.  Small steps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All presidents use back channel communications with foreign leaders. FDR was famous for this and telling the State Dept and Sec of State to pound sand. This is nothing new with president Trump. That said you are not hearing the truth, the president has the right to fire any ambassador for any reason or no reason. He has constitutional authority to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know he does, and Yovanovitch has testified as much.  I don't think that's being questioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, its being spun now, and has been spun before in the liberal media that it was wrong for Trump to fire her. Obama called the top general in Afghanistan into the oval office and fired him in a heated discussion. I don't recall anyone on the left crying about that.
Click to expand...


It was wrong, but no one argues he didn't have the right to do it.  If it's true she was the target of a smear campaign - and it hasn't been contested, so far - it certainly wasn't right.  A diligent President (just kidding) would have checked with the State Dept, which Trump didn't do.  OTOH, if his diligence were directed elsewhere, a smear campaign driven by his personal attorney could come in handy.


----------



## WEATHER53

joaquinmiller said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has every right to FIRE any ambassador for any reason he so chooses. Especially ambassador's stabbing the president in the back, undermining the president's foreign policy which he has a Constitutional right to set. This is not a debate or a negotiation, the State Dept and these appointees work for Trump. The State department is not a separate branch of government, president Trump is their boss.
> 
> 
> 
> So Trump has the right to fire an ambassador that won't go along with his extortion scheme.  I get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See... even YOU can't keep up with your demtard propaganda. Extortion is out already, pard, it's BRIBERY now... I think... at least it was, but I think today it's going to change again to... "HE MADE ME CRY."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bingo, this is the left trying to spin "Trump is mean" into some kind of impeachable offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's setting the scene for Sondland and Volker to testify about Giuliani's role in setting up the quid.  Or maybe it was the quo.
Click to expand...

If not then Try the pro


----------



## 007

OldLady said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are all so upset. But how about that awesome high energy Castor dude!? He's awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> I had a feeling Castor would play very respectful with her.  She is too sympathetic a witness.
> They haven't let Jordan out of the barn, yet, though.
Click to expand...

You're probably one of the only four people in America bothering to watch this PATHETIC ADAM ScHITt FARCE IMPEACHMENT LOOKING FOR A CRIME show.


----------



## OldLady

That Stefanik is a hot shit.


----------



## OldLady

007 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are all so upset. But how about that awesome high energy Castor dude!? He's awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> I had a feeling Castor would play very respectful with her.  She is too sympathetic a witness.
> They haven't let Jordan out of the barn, yet, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're probably one of the only four people in America bothering to watch this PATHETIC ADAM ScHITt FARCE IMPEACHMENT LOOKING FOR A CRIME show.
Click to expand...

This is nothing like Wednesday's testimony.  Theatrics, mostly.  I don't know why they did this.  It's not a strong argument against Trump.


----------



## LoneLaugher

007 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are all so upset. But how about that awesome high energy Castor dude!? He's awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> I had a feeling Castor would play very respectful with her.  She is too sympathetic a witness.
> They haven't let Jordan out of the barn, yet, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're probably one of the only four people in America bothering to watch this PATHETIC ADAM ScHITt FARCE IMPEACHMENT LOOKING FOR A CRIME show.
Click to expand...


Awwww. I'm listening.....not watching.....and so are millions of Americans. Your chosen one is a corrupt shit. This is 
just that fact being brought to the masses.


----------



## BluesLegend

joaquinmiller said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't fired until after Giuliani, Fruman and Parnas set about establishing their back channel.  Small steps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All presidents use back channel communications with foreign leaders. FDR was famous for this and telling the State Dept and Sec of State to pound sand. This is nothing new with president Trump. That said you are not hearing the truth, the president has the right to fire any ambassador for any reason or no reason. He has constitutional authority to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know he does, and Yovanovitch has testified as much.  I don't think that's being questioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, its being spun now, and has been spun before in the liberal media that it was wrong for Trump to fire her. Obama called the top general in Afghanistan into the oval office and fired him in a heated discussion. I don't recall anyone on the left crying about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was wrong, but no one argues he didn't have the right to do it.  If it's true she was the target of a smear campaign - and it hasn't been contested, so far - it certainly wasn't right.  A diligent President (just kidding) would have checked with the State Dept, which Trump didn't do.  OTOH, if his diligence were directed elsewhere, a smear campaign driven by his personal attorney could come in handy.
Click to expand...


It wasn't wrong at all President Trump doesn't need to justify her firing to anyone, he's the President.


----------



## joaquinmiller

teddyearp said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know he does, and Yovanovitch has testified as much.  I don't think that's being questioned.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is that pretty much all they're talking about?
Click to expand...


Theater.  It's not only when Jim Jordan chews the scenery in fauxtrage.  It's also when Trump is exposed as a small-minded dick.  (As if he needed help with that, eh).  The important testimony down the road will be her mentions of Rudy G and pals.  They speak to corrupt motive.


----------



## The Purge

BlindBoo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but you're saying now there was never an investigation. So Trump's claim that there was corruption in Biden working to sack the prosecutor to save his son from an investigation was wrong? Or are you wrong?
> 
> You seem confused as your explanations are spreading beyond the known facts of what Trump stated in his call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, Trump only asked Zelensky "to look into it" as a favor, not to conduct an official investigation.  Secondly, because there was no investigation, that destroys the Democrats claim of quid pro quo.  That's why they aborted it and started to use "bribery" as their new charge.
> 
> If Trump's attempt was to issue a quid pro quo, he wouldn't' have released the money until he got something in return. Instead, he released the money anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget they threw in EXTORTION between quid pro quo and bribery.
> 
> These bat shit crazy, lunatic demtrash change the game faster than we can keep up with.
> 
> I think today they're hoping the bitch cries. That ought to do it... *the president made me cry because he fired me... WHAAAAAA, WHAAA*. I'm SURE they'll be able to impeach the president on... HE MADE ME CRY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I guess I should make the case for Blackmail. Yep that's what ol'Trumpybear did.  He tried to Blackmail that president into publicly announcing that the Ukraine was opening an investingation into the Bidens corruption.
> 
> Blackmail I tells ya.
> 
> Doesn't matter what you call it. The turd still stinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blackmail is when you have something damaging about a person, and threaten to release that information unless your demands are met.  And when did Trump ever ask Zelensky to make anything public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many forms of blackmail are considered crimes under state or federal law. Most states treat blackmail as a type of extortion or coercion, which involves threats of violence or other harm in order to compel a person to do something.
> 
> Blackmail Law | Justia
> 
> What you call it doesn't change what he did or that it was done with corrupt intent.
Click to expand...

BLACKMAIL....PERSONIFIED!!!!!







The VERY DEFINITION...BooBoo is almost as dumb as Creepy Toes!!!


----------



## BlindBoo

007 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Trump asked for was for Ukraine to look into it to see if there was anything there.  Trump released the money before any investigation even started, and there was still no investigation that we are aware of today.
> 
> What Slow Joe did was a quid pro quo, and there's nothing illegal about it unless it did have something to do with his son.  Again, that's what Trump was asking Zelensky about.  He wants to see if there is indeed a connection, because an energy company just doesn't pay somebody millions of dollars for nothing.  Hunter got the job when his father was the US VP.
> 
> Given the fact Zelensky nor anybody in the Ukraine government even knew about the hold on US aid until a month after the phone call, tells us that whatever Trump said, Zelensky didn't take as a threat, because he knew nothing about money on hold.  That's one of the many reasons this impeachment is a compete farce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but you're saying now there was never an investigation. So Trump's claim that there was corruption in Biden working to sack the prosecutor to save his son from an investigation was wrong? Or are you wrong?
> 
> You seem confused as your explanations are spreading beyond the known facts of what Trump stated in his call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, Trump only asked Zelensky "to look into it" as a favor, not to conduct an official investigation.  Secondly, because there was no investigation, that destroys the Democrats claim of quid pro quo.  That's why they aborted it and started to use "bribery" as their new charge.
> 
> If Trump's attempt was to issue a quid pro quo, he wouldn't' have released the money until he got something in return. Instead, he released the money anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget they threw in EXTORTION between quid pro quo and bribery.
> 
> These bat shit crazy, lunatic demtrash change the game faster than we can keep up with.
> 
> I think today they're hoping the bitch cries. That ought to do it... *the president made me cry because he fired me... WHAAAAAA, WHAAA*. I'm SURE they'll be able to impeach the president on... HE MADE ME CRY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I guess I should make the case for Blackmail. Yep that's what ol'Trumpybear did.  He tried to Blackmail that president into publicly announcing that the Ukraine was opening an investingation into the Bidens corruption.
> 
> Blackmail I tells ya.
> 
> Doesn't matter what you call it. The turd still stinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So... you leftards have gone from RUSSIA, RUSSIA, RUSSIA COLLUSION, to QUID PRO QUO, to EXTORTION, to BRIBERY, and now you want to swap to BLACKMAIL?
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you EVER, STOP to THINK, how utterly ASININE you all sound? THIS kind of absolute DUMBFUCKERY is why the dems are in for a BLOOD BATH next year. NO ONE IS BUYING all this INSANE GOAL POST MOVING, GAME CHANGING, BULL SHIT IMPEACHMENT LOOKING FOR A CRIME CRAP... NO ONE... except you BRAIN DEAD sheeple that are plugged into the DEMOCRAT PROPAGANDA WING 24/7. You've been LIED to for THREE YEARS, but you're too STUPID to SEE IT, EVEN WITH 100% IRON CLAD PROOF right in front of your FACE.
> 
> GOOD GOD... you people... you all belong in a NUT HOUSE.
Click to expand...



Eazy crowd today.  Doesn't matter what you call it.


----------



## LoneLaugher

OldLady said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are all so upset. But how about that awesome high energy Castor dude!? He's awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> I had a feeling Castor would play very respectful with her.  She is too sympathetic a witness.
> They haven't let Jordan out of the barn, yet, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're probably one of the only four people in America bothering to watch this PATHETIC ADAM ScHITt FARCE IMPEACHMENT LOOKING FOR A CRIME show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is nothing like Wednesday's testimony.  Theatrics, mostly.  I don't know why they did this.  It's not a strong argument against Trump.
Click to expand...


Sure it is. It goes to the legwork that led to people like Sondland and Volker taking the lead in Ukraine. it is
perfectly illustrative of the culture of corruption in the Trump administration.


----------



## LoneLaugher

The Purge said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, Trump only asked Zelensky "to look into it" as a favor, not to conduct an official investigation.  Secondly, because there was no investigation, that destroys the Democrats claim of quid pro quo.  That's why they aborted it and started to use "bribery" as their new charge.
> 
> If Trump's attempt was to issue a quid pro quo, he wouldn't' have released the money until he got something in return. Instead, he released the money anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget they threw in EXTORTION between quid pro quo and bribery.
> 
> These bat shit crazy, lunatic demtrash change the game faster than we can keep up with.
> 
> I think today they're hoping the bitch cries. That ought to do it... *the president made me cry because he fired me... WHAAAAAA, WHAAA*. I'm SURE they'll be able to impeach the president on... HE MADE ME CRY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I guess I should make the case for Blackmail. Yep that's what ol'Trumpybear did.  He tried to Blackmail that president into publicly announcing that the Ukraine was opening an investingation into the Bidens corruption.
> 
> Blackmail I tells ya.
> 
> Doesn't matter what you call it. The turd still stinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blackmail is when you have something damaging about a person, and threaten to release that information unless your demands are met.  And when did Trump ever ask Zelensky to make anything public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many forms of blackmail are considered crimes under state or federal law. Most states treat blackmail as a type of extortion or coercion, which involves threats of violence or other harm in order to compel a person to do something.
> 
> Blackmail Law | Justia
> 
> What you call it doesn't change what he did or that it was done with corrupt intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLACKMAIL....PERSONIFIED!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The VERY DEFINITION...BooBoo is almost as dumb as Creepy Toes!!!
Click to expand...


That is a quid pro quo in the nation's interest. Trump should try that once or twice.


----------



## The Purge

joaquinmiller said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know he does, and Yovanovitch has testified as much.  I don't think that's being questioned.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is that pretty much all they're talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Theater.  It's not only when Jim Jordan chews the scenery in fauxtrage.  It's also when Trump is exposed as a small-minded dick.  (As if he needed help with that, eh).  The important testimony down the road will be her mentions of Rudy G and pals.  They speak to corrupt motive.
Click to expand...

And speaking of a small dick, with no mind...thank you, Jacqueline Miller!


----------



## joaquinmiller

BluesLegend said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't fired until after Giuliani, Fruman and Parnas set about establishing their back channel.  Small steps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All presidents use back channel communications with foreign leaders. FDR was famous for this and telling the State Dept and Sec of State to pound sand. This is nothing new with president Trump. That said you are not hearing the truth, the president has the right to fire any ambassador for any reason or no reason. He has constitutional authority to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know he does, and Yovanovitch has testified as much.  I don't think that's being questioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, its being spun now, and has been spun before in the liberal media that it was wrong for Trump to fire her. Obama called the top general in Afghanistan into the oval office and fired him in a heated discussion. I don't recall anyone on the left crying about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was wrong, but no one argues he didn't have the right to do it.  If it's true she was the target of a smear campaign - and it hasn't been contested, so far - it certainly wasn't right.  A diligent President (just kidding) would have checked with the State Dept, which Trump didn't do.  OTOH, if his diligence were directed elsewhere, a smear campaign driven by his personal attorney could come in handy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't wrong at all President Trump doesn't need to justify her firing to anyone, he's the President.
Click to expand...


That's right.  He's completely unaccountable.  He'd tell you so himself.


----------



## WEATHER53

BlindBoo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but you're saying now there was never an investigation. So Trump's claim that there was corruption in Biden working to sack the prosecutor to save his son from an investigation was wrong? Or are you wrong?
> 
> You seem confused as your explanations are spreading beyond the known facts of what Trump stated in his call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, Trump only asked Zelensky "to look into it" as a favor, not to conduct an official investigation.  Secondly, because there was no investigation, that destroys the Democrats claim of quid pro quo.  That's why they aborted it and started to use "bribery" as their new charge.
> 
> If Trump's attempt was to issue a quid pro quo, he wouldn't' have released the money until he got something in return. Instead, he released the money anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget they threw in EXTORTION between quid pro quo and bribery.
> 
> These bat shit crazy, lunatic demtrash change the game faster than we can keep up with.
> 
> I think today they're hoping the bitch cries. That ought to do it... *the president made me cry because he fired me... WHAAAAAA, WHAAA*. I'm SURE they'll be able to impeach the president on... HE MADE ME CRY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I guess I should make the case for Blackmail. Yep that's what ol'Trumpybear did.  He tried to Blackmail that president into publicly announcing that the Ukraine was opening an investingation into the Bidens corruption.
> 
> Blackmail I tells ya.
> 
> Doesn't matter what you call it. The turd still stinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blackmail is when you have something damaging about a person, and threaten to release that information unless your demands are met.  And when did Trump ever ask Zelensky to make anything public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many forms of blackmail are considered crimes under state or federal law. Most states treat blackmail as a type of extortion or coercion, which involves threats of violence or other harm in order to compel a person to do something.
> 
> Blackmail Law | Justia
> 
> What you call it doesn't change what he did or that it was done with corrupt intent.
Click to expand...

Many forms of faked heresay charges are considered illegal in USA


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BlindBoo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but you're saying now there was never an investigation. So Trump's claim that there was corruption in Biden working to sack the prosecutor to save his son from an investigation was wrong? Or are you wrong?
> 
> You seem confused as your explanations are spreading beyond the known facts of what Trump stated in his call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, Trump only asked Zelensky "to look into it" as a favor, not to conduct an official investigation.  Secondly, because there was no investigation, that destroys the Democrats claim of quid pro quo.  That's why they aborted it and started to use "bribery" as their new charge.
> 
> If Trump's attempt was to issue a quid pro quo, he wouldn't' have released the money until he got something in return. Instead, he released the money anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget they threw in EXTORTION between quid pro quo and bribery.
> 
> These bat shit crazy, lunatic demtrash change the game faster than we can keep up with.
> 
> I think today they're hoping the bitch cries. That ought to do it... *the president made me cry because he fired me... WHAAAAAA, WHAAA*. I'm SURE they'll be able to impeach the president on... HE MADE ME CRY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I guess I should make the case for Blackmail. Yep that's what ol'Trumpybear did.  He tried to Blackmail that president into publicly announcing that the Ukraine was opening an investingation into the Bidens corruption.
> 
> Blackmail I tells ya.
> 
> Doesn't matter what you call it. The turd still stinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blackmail is when you have something damaging about a person, and threaten to release that information unless your demands are met.  And when did Trump ever ask Zelensky to make anything public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many forms of blackmail are considered crimes under state or federal law. Most states treat blackmail as a type of extortion or coercion, which involves threats of violence or other harm in order to compel a person to do something.
> 
> Blackmail Law | Justia
> 
> What you call it doesn't change what he did or that it was done with corrupt intent.
Click to expand...


That's our problem with this.  He didn't do anything.  He asked a favor, and now we have this two month impeachment thing going on instead of the Congress doing their jobs.  

What I call it doesn't change what he did, and what you call it doesn't change what he did either.


----------



## BluesLegend

joaquinmiller said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> All presidents use back channel communications with foreign leaders. FDR was famous for this and telling the State Dept and Sec of State to pound sand. This is nothing new with president Trump. That said you are not hearing the truth, the president has the right to fire any ambassador for any reason or no reason. He has constitutional authority to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know he does, and Yovanovitch has testified as much.  I don't think that's being questioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, its being spun now, and has been spun before in the liberal media that it was wrong for Trump to fire her. Obama called the top general in Afghanistan into the oval office and fired him in a heated discussion. I don't recall anyone on the left crying about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was wrong, but no one argues he didn't have the right to do it.  If it's true she was the target of a smear campaign - and it hasn't been contested, so far - it certainly wasn't right.  A diligent President (just kidding) would have checked with the State Dept, which Trump didn't do.  OTOH, if his diligence were directed elsewhere, a smear campaign driven by his personal attorney could come in handy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't wrong at all President Trump doesn't need to justify her firing to anyone, he's the President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right.  He's completely unaccountable.  He'd tell you so himself.
Click to expand...


President Trump is accountable to the American people who can fire him. He's not accountable to a political appointee he's the boss of.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, Trump only asked Zelensky "to look into it" as a favor, not to conduct an official investigation.  Secondly, because there was no investigation, that destroys the Democrats claim of quid pro quo.  That's why they aborted it and started to use "bribery" as their new charge.
> 
> If Trump's attempt was to issue a quid pro quo, he wouldn't' have released the money until he got something in return. Instead, he released the money anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget they threw in EXTORTION between quid pro quo and bribery.
> 
> These bat shit crazy, lunatic demtrash change the game faster than we can keep up with.
> 
> I think today they're hoping the bitch cries. That ought to do it... *the president made me cry because he fired me... WHAAAAAA, WHAAA*. I'm SURE they'll be able to impeach the president on... HE MADE ME CRY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I guess I should make the case for Blackmail. Yep that's what ol'Trumpybear did.  He tried to Blackmail that president into publicly announcing that the Ukraine was opening an investingation into the Bidens corruption.
> 
> Blackmail I tells ya.
> 
> Doesn't matter what you call it. The turd still stinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blackmail is when you have something damaging about a person, and threaten to release that information unless your demands are met.  And when did Trump ever ask Zelensky to make anything public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many forms of blackmail are considered crimes under state or federal law. Most states treat blackmail as a type of extortion or coercion, which involves threats of violence or other harm in order to compel a person to do something.
> 
> Blackmail Law | Justia
> 
> What you call it doesn't change what he did or that it was done with corrupt intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's our problem with this.  He didn't do anything.  He asked a favor, and now we have this two month impeachment thing going on instead of the Congress doing their jobs.
> 
> What I call it doesn't change what he did, and what you call it doesn't change what he did either.
Click to expand...


Its bribery. It is extortion. The fucker wanted help in the 2020 election and he was willing to use the power
of the office and our tax dollars to get it. Fuck you for excusing it.


----------



## joaquinmiller

BluesLegend said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know he does, and Yovanovitch has testified as much.  I don't think that's being questioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, its being spun now, and has been spun before in the liberal media that it was wrong for Trump to fire her. Obama called the top general in Afghanistan into the oval office and fired him in a heated discussion. I don't recall anyone on the left crying about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was wrong, but no one argues he didn't have the right to do it.  If it's true she was the target of a smear campaign - and it hasn't been contested, so far - it certainly wasn't right.  A diligent President (just kidding) would have checked with the State Dept, which Trump didn't do.  OTOH, if his diligence were directed elsewhere, a smear campaign driven by his personal attorney could come in handy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't wrong at all President Trump doesn't need to justify her firing to anyone, he's the President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right.  He's completely unaccountable.  He'd tell you so himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> President Trump is accountable to the American people who can fire him. He's not accountable to a political appointee he's the boss of.
Click to expand...


The American people, in the form of their elected representatives, are discussing whether to fire him now.


----------



## OldLady

LoneLaugher said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are all so upset. But how about that awesome high energy Castor dude!? He's awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> I had a feeling Castor would play very respectful with her.  She is too sympathetic a witness.
> They haven't let Jordan out of the barn, yet, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're probably one of the only four people in America bothering to watch this PATHETIC ADAM ScHITt FARCE IMPEACHMENT LOOKING FOR A CRIME show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is nothing like Wednesday's testimony.  Theatrics, mostly.  I don't know why they did this.  It's not a strong argument against Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is. It goes to the legwork that led to people like Sondland and Volker taking the lead in Ukraine. it is
> perfectly illustrative of the culture of corruption in the Trump administration.
Click to expand...

ok


----------



## The Purge

LoneLaugher said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget they threw in EXTORTION between quid pro quo and bribery.
> 
> These bat shit crazy, lunatic demtrash change the game faster than we can keep up with.
> 
> I think today they're hoping the bitch cries. That ought to do it... *the president made me cry because he fired me... WHAAAAAA, WHAAA*. I'm SURE they'll be able to impeach the president on... HE MADE ME CRY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess I should make the case for Blackmail. Yep that's what ol'Trumpybear did.  He tried to Blackmail that president into publicly announcing that the Ukraine was opening an investingation into the Bidens corruption.
> 
> Blackmail I tells ya.
> 
> Doesn't matter what you call it. The turd still stinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blackmail is when you have something damaging about a person, and threaten to release that information unless your demands are met.  And when did Trump ever ask Zelensky to make anything public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many forms of blackmail are considered crimes under state or federal law. Most states treat blackmail as a type of extortion or coercion, which involves threats of violence or other harm in order to compel a person to do something.
> 
> Blackmail Law | Justia
> 
> What you call it doesn't change what he did or that it was done with corrupt intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLACKMAIL....PERSONIFIED!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The VERY DEFINITION...BooBoo is almost as dumb as Creepy Toes!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a quid pro quo in the nation's interest. Trump should try that once or twice.
Click to expand...

No, documents show the Bidens were involved in a HUGE money laundering scandal along with the Hildebeasty and the Kerry family in Ukraine....try DuckDuckGo instead of Googly which censors much info, or put it on page 8901!

But do you need the story again?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeMoma said:


> If a normal, regular, everyday person tells you that you have nice kids, he is probably simply paying you and your children a complement.
> 
> If a mobster boss tells you that you have nice kids, he could be making a veiled threat to harm your family if you do not do as he wants.
> 
> Since Democrats know that Trump is Evil, they interpret what he says much the same way as the mobster boss.  If Trump says do me a favor.....  then it is extortion, blackmail or bribery.  If Trump merely suggests looking into why a foreign energy company would pay millions to the VP's son to be on their board of directors when he has no experience, then Trump is asking for them to make up dirt to help Trump use against a potential candidate. The democrats and their lap dogs the MSM spin most everything Trump does through the lens that Trump is evil.



That's why I call this the Thought Police impeachment.  No empirical evidence of anything, only how people interpreted what he said instead of what he actually said.


----------



## The Purge

BlindBoo said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but you're saying now there was never an investigation. So Trump's claim that there was corruption in Biden working to sack the prosecutor to save his son from an investigation was wrong? Or are you wrong?
> 
> You seem confused as your explanations are spreading beyond the known facts of what Trump stated in his call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, Trump only asked Zelensky "to look into it" as a favor, not to conduct an official investigation.  Secondly, because there was no investigation, that destroys the Democrats claim of quid pro quo.  That's why they aborted it and started to use "bribery" as their new charge.
> 
> If Trump's attempt was to issue a quid pro quo, he wouldn't' have released the money until he got something in return. Instead, he released the money anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget they threw in EXTORTION between quid pro quo and bribery.
> 
> These bat shit crazy, lunatic demtrash change the game faster than we can keep up with.
> 
> I think today they're hoping the bitch cries. That ought to do it... *the president made me cry because he fired me... WHAAAAAA, WHAAA*. I'm SURE they'll be able to impeach the president on... HE MADE ME CRY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I guess I should make the case for Blackmail. Yep that's what ol'Trumpybear did.  He tried to Blackmail that president into publicly announcing that the Ukraine was opening an investingation into the Bidens corruption.
> 
> Blackmail I tells ya.
> 
> Doesn't matter what you call it. The turd still stinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So... you leftards have gone from RUSSIA, RUSSIA, RUSSIA COLLUSION, to QUID PRO QUO, to EXTORTION, to BRIBERY, and now you want to swap to BLACKMAIL?
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you EVER, STOP to THINK, how utterly ASININE you all sound? THIS kind of absolute DUMBFUCKERY is why the dems are in for a BLOOD BATH next year. NO ONE IS BUYING all this INSANE GOAL POST MOVING, GAME CHANGING, BULL SHIT IMPEACHMENT LOOKING FOR A CRIME CRAP... NO ONE... except you BRAIN DEAD sheeple that are plugged into the DEMOCRAT PROPAGANDA WING 24/7. You've been LIED to for THREE YEARS, but you're too STUPID to SEE IT, EVEN WITH 100% IRON CLAD PROOF right in front of your FACE.
> 
> GOOD GOD... you people... you all belong in a NUT HOUSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Eazy crowd today.  Doesn't matter what you call it.
Click to expand...

Good music, very sick and demented poster!


----------



## BlindBoo

The Purge said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, Trump only asked Zelensky "to look into it" as a favor, not to conduct an official investigation.  Secondly, because there was no investigation, that destroys the Democrats claim of quid pro quo.  That's why they aborted it and started to use "bribery" as their new charge.
> 
> If Trump's attempt was to issue a quid pro quo, he wouldn't' have released the money until he got something in return. Instead, he released the money anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget they threw in EXTORTION between quid pro quo and bribery.
> 
> These bat shit crazy, lunatic demtrash change the game faster than we can keep up with.
> 
> I think today they're hoping the bitch cries. That ought to do it... *the president made me cry because he fired me... WHAAAAAA, WHAAA*. I'm SURE they'll be able to impeach the president on... HE MADE ME CRY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I guess I should make the case for Blackmail. Yep that's what ol'Trumpybear did.  He tried to Blackmail that president into publicly announcing that the Ukraine was opening an investingation into the Bidens corruption.
> 
> Blackmail I tells ya.
> 
> Doesn't matter what you call it. The turd still stinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blackmail is when you have something damaging about a person, and threaten to release that information unless your demands are met.  And when did Trump ever ask Zelensky to make anything public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many forms of blackmail are considered crimes under state or federal law. Most states treat blackmail as a type of extortion or coercion, which involves threats of violence or other harm in order to compel a person to do something.
> 
> Blackmail Law | Justia
> 
> What you call it doesn't change what he did or that it was done with corrupt intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLACKMAIL....PERSONIFIED!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The VERY DEFINITION...BooBoo is almost as dumb as Creepy Toes!!!
Click to expand...


Yes you could say we blackmail countries with aid into following policies favorable to US interest.  No president has as of yet been successful in blackmailing a country into harming the domestic opposition, although one did get close, but that effort has apparently failed.


----------



## BluesLegend

joaquinmiller said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please, its being spun now, and has been spun before in the liberal media that it was wrong for Trump to fire her. Obama called the top general in Afghanistan into the oval office and fired him in a heated discussion. I don't recall anyone on the left crying about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was wrong, but no one argues he didn't have the right to do it.  If it's true she was the target of a smear campaign - and it hasn't been contested, so far - it certainly wasn't right.  A diligent President (just kidding) would have checked with the State Dept, which Trump didn't do.  OTOH, if his diligence were directed elsewhere, a smear campaign driven by his personal attorney could come in handy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't wrong at all President Trump doesn't need to justify her firing to anyone, he's the President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right.  He's completely unaccountable.  He'd tell you so himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> President Trump is accountable to the American people who can fire him. He's not accountable to a political appointee he's the boss of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The American people, in the form of their elected representatives, are discussing whether to fire him now.
Click to expand...


Name the impeachable offense. A fired ambassador crying over getting fired is not an impeachable offense. Here I'll just laugh in your face now


----------



## the other mike

007 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what the soulless, complicit  pricks at New York Times call it .....a "saga".
> Roger Stone Is Found Guilty in Trial That Revived Trump-Russia Saga
> 
> 
> 
> Well... the failing NY Slimes is a premier, Platinum card carrying, charter member of the DEMOCRAT PROPAGANDA WING, and they don't try to hide their radical leftist Trump hating bias in the least.
> 
> That's why no sane person should bother reading any of their garbage.
Click to expand...

New York Times ,Washington Post, CNN ,MSNBC, ABC, Newsweek, and all the rest of them ....The View, the late shows.... yes it's all a coup against Trump, but don't let this fool you into thinking that they'll support someone like Bernie Sanders or Tulsi Gabbard. 

NyTimes, WaPo, CNN all have proven ties to the CIA as well.


----------



## WEATHER53

Libs switching gears now over some guy named Stone being found guilty. This will be the next Ukraine effort, trying to impeach Trump over his Stone affiliations.


----------



## LoneLaugher

The Purge said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess I should make the case for Blackmail. Yep that's what ol'Trumpybear did.  He tried to Blackmail that president into publicly announcing that the Ukraine was opening an investingation into the Bidens corruption.
> 
> Blackmail I tells ya.
> 
> Doesn't matter what you call it. The turd still stinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackmail is when you have something damaging about a person, and threaten to release that information unless your demands are met.  And when did Trump ever ask Zelensky to make anything public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many forms of blackmail are considered crimes under state or federal law. Most states treat blackmail as a type of extortion or coercion, which involves threats of violence or other harm in order to compel a person to do something.
> 
> Blackmail Law | Justia
> 
> What you call it doesn't change what he did or that it was done with corrupt intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLACKMAIL....PERSONIFIED!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The VERY DEFINITION...BooBoo is almost as dumb as Creepy Toes!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a quid pro quo in the nation's interest. Trump should try that once or twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, documents show the Bidens were involved in a HUGE money laundering scandal along with the Hildebeasty and the Kerry family in Ukraine....try DuckDuckGo instead of Googly which censors much info, or put it on page 8901!
> 
> But do you need the story again?
Click to expand...


You must think that I will follow a moron down a rabbit hole.


----------



## MarathonMike

joaquinmiller said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Trump has the right to fire an ambassador that won't go along with his extortion scheme.  I get it.
> 
> 
> 
> See... even YOU can't keep up with your demtard propaganda. Extortion is out already, pard, it's BRIBERY now... I think... at least it was, but I think today it's going to change again to... "HE MADE ME CRY."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bingo, this is the left trying to spin "Trump is mean" into some kind of impeachable offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's setting the scene for Sondland and Volker to testify about Giuliani's role in setting up the quid.  Or maybe it was the quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was fired months before the Ukraine call took place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She wasn't fired until after Giuliani, Fruman and Parnas set about establishing their back channel.  Small steps.
Click to expand...

Uhmm ok. Back channel. Small steps.
*yawn*


----------



## joaquinmiller

BluesLegend said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was wrong, but no one argues he didn't have the right to do it.  If it's true she was the target of a smear campaign - and it hasn't been contested, so far - it certainly wasn't right.  A diligent President (just kidding) would have checked with the State Dept, which Trump didn't do.  OTOH, if his diligence were directed elsewhere, a smear campaign driven by his personal attorney could come in handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't wrong at all President Trump doesn't need to justify her firing to anyone, he's the President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right.  He's completely unaccountable.  He'd tell you so himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> President Trump is accountable to the American people who can fire him. He's not accountable to a political appointee he's the boss of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The American people, in the form of their elected representatives, are discussing whether to fire him now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name the impeachable offense. A fired ambassador crying over getting fired is not an impeachable offense. Here I'll just laugh in your face now
Click to expand...


It's not the firing of an Ambassador, although that's a lovely strawman. 

The impeachable offenses are bribery, misuse of an office of trust, and contempt of Congress.  You could shoehorn in a couple more, if you wanted to take your time.


----------



## BlindBoo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> He didn't do anything. He asked a favor,



His favor was looking into, getting to the bottom of Crowdstrike, the Server and the Ukraine, and the Bidens.  His henchmen made it clear that the aid's release was conditioned on the President of the Ukraine publicly announcing those investigations.


----------



## protectionist

Syriusly said:


> Nunes did spew forth his usual collection of lies and conspiracy theory bullshit.


HA HA HA. The House Democrats have A reason for participating in this moronic fraud.  They need to insure that they don't lose any VOTES in their next election.

What's yours ?


----------



## teddyearp

Hmm, she was questioned about knowledge of the corruption re: the head of Burisma earlier.  She seemed not to know, but then when questioned by a Democrat about it, she knows a lot?


----------



## protectionist

BlindBoo said:


> His favor was looking into, getting to the bottom of Crowdstrike, the Server and the Ukraine, and the Bidens.  His henchmen made it clear that the aid's release was conditioned on the President of the Ukraine publicly announcing those investigations.


What is your opinion of the Ukrainans being threatened by Biden, and aid being withheld by him and Obama , as it was ?


----------



## protectionist

joaquinmiller said:


> The impeachable offenses are bribery, misuse of an office of trust, and contempt of Congress.  You could shoehorn in a couple more, if you wanted to take your time.


None of those are impeachable, and none of them occurred, except by Biden and Obama.


----------



## WEATHER53

It’s not even elevated to the thought impeachment but rather the extrapolated intent impeachment. He did not do ABC but he intended to extort....interfere...collude...and all the other blather


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BlindBoo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't do anything. He asked a favor,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His favor was looking into, getting to the bottom of Crowdstrike, the Server and the Ukraine, and the Bidens.  His henchmen made it clear that the aid's release was conditioned on the President of the Ukraine publicly announcing those investigations.
Click to expand...


And I suppose you have a link to your claim?


----------



## RealDave

protectionist said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nunes did spew forth his usual collection of lies and conspiracy theory bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> HA HA HA. The House Democrats have A reason for participating in this moronic fraud.  They need to insure that they don't lose any VOTES in their next election.
> 
> What's yours ?
Click to expand...


Mine is that I think we need enforce the law.  You evidently think otherwise.


----------



## White_MAGA_Man

joaquinmiller said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't wrong at all President Trump doesn't need to justify her firing to anyone, he's the President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right.  He's completely unaccountable.  He'd tell you so himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> President Trump is accountable to the American people who can fire him. He's not accountable to a political appointee he's the boss of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The American people, in the form of their elected representatives, are discussing whether to fire him now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name the impeachable offense. A fired ambassador crying over getting fired is not an impeachable offense. Here I'll just laugh in your face now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not the firing of an Ambassador, although that's a lovely strawman.
> 
> The impeachable offenses are bribery, misuse of an office of trust, and contempt of Congress.  You could shoehorn in a couple more, if you wanted to take your time.
Click to expand...

Both transcripts plus the Ukraine president and foreign minister prove none of that happened.


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't do anything. He asked a favor,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His favor was looking into, getting to the bottom of Crowdstrike, the Server and the Ukraine, and the Bidens.  His henchmen made it clear that the aid's release was conditioned on the President of the Ukraine publicly announcing those investigations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I suppose you have a link to your claim?
Click to expand...

  Where the fuck have you been????


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BlindBoo said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget they threw in EXTORTION between quid pro quo and bribery.
> 
> These bat shit crazy, lunatic demtrash change the game faster than we can keep up with.
> 
> I think today they're hoping the bitch cries. That ought to do it... *the president made me cry because he fired me... WHAAAAAA, WHAAA*. I'm SURE they'll be able to impeach the president on... HE MADE ME CRY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess I should make the case for Blackmail. Yep that's what ol'Trumpybear did.  He tried to Blackmail that president into publicly announcing that the Ukraine was opening an investingation into the Bidens corruption.
> 
> Blackmail I tells ya.
> 
> Doesn't matter what you call it. The turd still stinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blackmail is when you have something damaging about a person, and threaten to release that information unless your demands are met.  And when did Trump ever ask Zelensky to make anything public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many forms of blackmail are considered crimes under state or federal law. Most states treat blackmail as a type of extortion or coercion, which involves threats of violence or other harm in order to compel a person to do something.
> 
> Blackmail Law | Justia
> 
> What you call it doesn't change what he did or that it was done with corrupt intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLACKMAIL....PERSONIFIED!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The VERY DEFINITION...BooBoo is almost as dumb as Creepy Toes!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you could say we blackmail countries with aid into following policies favorable to US interest.  No president has as of yet been successful in blackmailing a country into harming the domestic opposition, although one did get close, but that effort has apparently failed.
Click to expand...


And there you have it folks.  This impeachment is about mind reading.  Trump gave several reasons for withholding that money, but in spite of what Trump said, the Democrats knew what he was thinking.


----------



## protectionist

RealDave said:


> Mine is that I think we need enforce the law.  You evidently think otherwise.


Then propose jail time for Obama, Hillary, Quid Pro Joe, Comey, Brennan, and other criminal creeps.


----------



## BlindBoo

protectionist said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> His favor was looking into, getting to the bottom of Crowdstrike, the Server and the Ukraine, and the Bidens.  His henchmen made it clear that the aid's release was conditioned on the President of the Ukraine publicly announcing those investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your opinion of the Ukrainans being threatened by Biden, and aid being withheld by him and Obama , as it was ?
Click to expand...


Himes asked Kent whether he thought Trump’s efforts to persuade Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky to investigate the Bidens in a July phone call sounded like “the president participating in or requesting a thoughtful and well-calibrated anti-corruption program.” Kent replied, “I do not.”

Himes then asked Kent, “Is what the president did in his phone call and what Joe Biden did in terms of Mr. Shokin, are those exactly the same things?”

“I do not think they are the same things,” Kent replied. “What former Vice President Biden requested of former President of Ukraine Poroshenko was the removal of a corrupt prosecutor general, Viktor Shokin, who had undermined a program of assistance that we had spent, again, US taxpayer money to try to build an independent investigator unit to go after corrupt prosecutors.”


----------



## White_MAGA_Man

BlindBoo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't do anything. He asked a favor,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His favor was looking into, getting to the bottom of Crowdstrike, the Server and the Ukraine, and the Bidens.  His henchmen made it clear that the aid's release was conditioned on the President of the Ukraine publicly announcing those investigations.
Click to expand...

Trump never has mentioned the Bidens in any correspondence. What's wrong with looking into Crowdstrike?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

joaquinmiller said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please, its being spun now, and has been spun before in the liberal media that it was wrong for Trump to fire her. Obama called the top general in Afghanistan into the oval office and fired him in a heated discussion. I don't recall anyone on the left crying about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was wrong, but no one argues he didn't have the right to do it.  If it's true she was the target of a smear campaign - and it hasn't been contested, so far - it certainly wasn't right.  A diligent President (just kidding) would have checked with the State Dept, which Trump didn't do.  OTOH, if his diligence were directed elsewhere, a smear campaign driven by his personal attorney could come in handy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't wrong at all President Trump doesn't need to justify her firing to anyone, he's the President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right.  He's completely unaccountable.  He'd tell you so himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> President Trump is accountable to the American people who can fire him. He's not accountable to a political appointee he's the boss of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The American people, in the form of their elected representatives, are discussing whether to fire him now.
Click to expand...


They can't fire anybody.  If you think this farce will make it past the Senate, you have another thing coming.  And remember, just like Schiff Face makes the rules for his inquiry,  McConnell can do the same.


----------



## Ropey

Long pause from Amb. Taylor when asked about the appearance of conflict of interest re the Bidens. He ultimately doesn’t answer if the Hunter/Burisma $$$$ arrangement raises Q’s.

Oh, please let them impeach Trump.

Then the senate can call schiff, the biden's, this guy, and so many others.



I mean, it's rather clear.

No money flowed from Ukraine to the Trumps.
Money flowed from Ukraine to the Bidens This isn't hard.


----------



## LoneLaugher

protectionist said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> His favor was looking into, getting to the bottom of Crowdstrike, the Server and the Ukraine, and the Bidens.  His henchmen made it clear that the aid's release was conditioned on the President of the Ukraine publicly announcing those investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your opinion of the Ukrainans being threatened by Biden, and aid being withheld by him and Obama , as it was ?
Click to expand...


It was in the nation's interest. Period.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

ALERT....ALERT........Look at the chick behind Jordan.....I'd love to impeach her...hehehe.....j/k ladies


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

LoneLaugher said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget they threw in EXTORTION between quid pro quo and bribery.
> 
> These bat shit crazy, lunatic demtrash change the game faster than we can keep up with.
> 
> I think today they're hoping the bitch cries. That ought to do it... *the president made me cry because he fired me... WHAAAAAA, WHAAA*. I'm SURE they'll be able to impeach the president on... HE MADE ME CRY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess I should make the case for Blackmail. Yep that's what ol'Trumpybear did.  He tried to Blackmail that president into publicly announcing that the Ukraine was opening an investingation into the Bidens corruption.
> 
> Blackmail I tells ya.
> 
> Doesn't matter what you call it. The turd still stinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blackmail is when you have something damaging about a person, and threaten to release that information unless your demands are met.  And when did Trump ever ask Zelensky to make anything public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many forms of blackmail are considered crimes under state or federal law. Most states treat blackmail as a type of extortion or coercion, which involves threats of violence or other harm in order to compel a person to do something.
> 
> Blackmail Law | Justia
> 
> What you call it doesn't change what he did or that it was done with corrupt intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's our problem with this.  He didn't do anything.  He asked a favor, and now we have this two month impeachment thing going on instead of the Congress doing their jobs.
> 
> What I call it doesn't change what he did, and what you call it doesn't change what he did either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its bribery. It is extortion. The fucker wanted help in the 2020 election and he was willing to use the power
> of the office and our tax dollars to get it. Fuck you for excusing it.
Click to expand...


What help was he looking for?  Biden doesn't stand a chance in hell at being their nominee.  So what help are you talking about?


----------



## RealDave

protectionist said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> His favor was looking into, getting to the bottom of Crowdstrike, the Server and the Ukraine, and the Bidens.  His henchmen made it clear that the aid's release was conditioned on the President of the Ukraine publicly announcing those investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your opinion of the Ukrainans being threatened by Biden, and aid being withheld by him and Obama , as it was ?
Click to expand...

 1)  The Ukraine had a lot of corruption.  We wanted to give them aid but did not want it consumed by corruption.

2)  Other countries agreed with us & joined our efforts

3)  The desired result was the removal of a prosecutor who was not helping to clean up the corruption.

i.e. Biden acted in interest of America.

Your fat assed orange buddy was trying to force the President of the Ukraine to announce an investigation into a political foe.


How come you assfucks are too stupid to get that.


----------



## LoneLaugher

White_MAGA_Man said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't do anything. He asked a favor,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His favor was looking into, getting to the bottom of Crowdstrike, the Server and the Ukraine, and the Bidens.  His henchmen made it clear that the aid's release was conditioned on the President of the Ukraine publicly announcing those investigations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never has mentioned the Bidens in any correspondence. What's wrong with looking into Crowdstrike?
Click to expand...


Sure he did. Read the Transcript. Moron.


----------



## Rambunctious

Adam Schiff looks really pissed as the fine lady from NY is quoting all of his lies....lol....and who is the babe sitting behind Jordan?....


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess I should make the case for Blackmail. Yep that's what ol'Trumpybear did.  He tried to Blackmail that president into publicly announcing that the Ukraine was opening an investingation into the Bidens corruption.
> 
> Blackmail I tells ya.
> 
> Doesn't matter what you call it. The turd still stinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackmail is when you have something damaging about a person, and threaten to release that information unless your demands are met.  And when did Trump ever ask Zelensky to make anything public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many forms of blackmail are considered crimes under state or federal law. Most states treat blackmail as a type of extortion or coercion, which involves threats of violence or other harm in order to compel a person to do something.
> 
> Blackmail Law | Justia
> 
> What you call it doesn't change what he did or that it was done with corrupt intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's our problem with this.  He didn't do anything.  He asked a favor, and now we have this two month impeachment thing going on instead of the Congress doing their jobs.
> 
> What I call it doesn't change what he did, and what you call it doesn't change what he did either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its bribery. It is extortion. The fucker wanted help in the 2020 election and he was willing to use the power
> of the office and our tax dollars to get it. Fuck you for excusing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What help was he looking for?  Biden doesn't stand a chance in hell at being their nominee.  Wo what help are you talking about?
Click to expand...


Biden leading in the polls.  Trump knew Biden would be his toughest opponent.

Trump will use any tactic to hurt a political opponent.,  Including extortion.


----------



## Rambunctious

Here goes that idiot Swallwell again.....


----------



## Syriusly

protectionist said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is that I think we need enforce the law.  You evidently think otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Then propose jail time for Obama, Hillary, Quid Pro Joe, Comey, Brennan, and other criminal creeps.
Click to expand...


Trump is in charge of the Justice Department. Has been for 3 years now. 

Why do you think he is covering up all of the crimes you imagine Obama, Clinton, Biden etc committed?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Rambunctious said:


> Adam Schiff looks really pissed as the fine lady from NY is quoting all of his lies....lol....and who is the babe sitting behind Jordan?....


I just posted that.lol. I'll impeach her first and you second...lol.....j/k of course


----------



## Rambunctious

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blackmail is when you have something damaging about a person, and threaten to release that information unless your demands are met.  And when did Trump ever ask Zelensky to make anything public?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many forms of blackmail are considered crimes under state or federal law. Most states treat blackmail as a type of extortion or coercion, which involves threats of violence or other harm in order to compel a person to do something.
> 
> Blackmail Law | Justia
> 
> What you call it doesn't change what he did or that it was done with corrupt intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's our problem with this.  He didn't do anything.  He asked a favor, and now we have this two month impeachment thing going on instead of the Congress doing their jobs.
> 
> What I call it doesn't change what he did, and what you call it doesn't change what he did either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its bribery. It is extortion. The fucker wanted help in the 2020 election and he was willing to use the power
> of the office and our tax dollars to get it. Fuck you for excusing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What help was he looking for?  Biden doesn't stand a chance in hell at being their nominee.  Wo what help are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden leading in the polls.  Trump knew Biden would be his toughest opponent.
> 
> Trump will use any tactic to hurt a political opponent.,  Including extortion.
Click to expand...

Biden is getting beat by Pocahontas and Buttcheck...dummy.....


----------



## kwc57

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> So.....you're calling for the "first hand" witnesses like Bolton, Mulvaney, Pompeo, etc to testify then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republican strategy
> 
> Block access to those with direct involvement then proclaim......all you have is hearsay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the lackey for the shysters who've blocked access to the whistlegossip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly
> Republicans pout that they can’t interview the whistleblower while they block access to Trump, Mulvaney, Giuliani, Pompeo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only reason they're calling for the president to testify is to harass him. The focus should be on the opinions filed in the complaints anyway, not an attempt to get the president or cabinet members under oath.
> 
> Democrats need a valid complaint to an actual crime before we get to that point. They have neither.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton testified under oath
> Why won’t Trump?
Click to expand...

Why won't the second hand, hearsay leaker.....I mean whistleblower?


----------



## Rambunctious

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Schiff looks really pissed as the fine lady from NY is quoting all of his lies....lol....and who is the babe sitting behind Jordan?....
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted that.lol. I'll impeach her first and you second...lol.....j/k of course
Click to expand...

Sorry i didn't see your post...she is hot....I should have went into politics I guess...


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Oddball said:


> View attachment 288804



Munch a buncha carpet, mad cow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blackmail is when you have something damaging about a person, and threaten to release that information unless your demands are met.  And when did Trump ever ask Zelensky to make anything public?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many forms of blackmail are considered crimes under state or federal law. Most states treat blackmail as a type of extortion or coercion, which involves threats of violence or other harm in order to compel a person to do something.
> 
> Blackmail Law | Justia
> 
> What you call it doesn't change what he did or that it was done with corrupt intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's our problem with this.  He didn't do anything.  He asked a favor, and now we have this two month impeachment thing going on instead of the Congress doing their jobs.
> 
> What I call it doesn't change what he did, and what you call it doesn't change what he did either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its bribery. It is extortion. The fucker wanted help in the 2020 election and he was willing to use the power
> of the office and our tax dollars to get it. Fuck you for excusing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What help was he looking for?  Biden doesn't stand a chance in hell at being their nominee.  Wo what help are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden leading in the polls.  Trump knew Biden would be his toughest opponent.
> 
> Trump will use any tactic to hurt a political opponent.,  Including extortion.
Click to expand...


Trump would welcome Biden being his opponent.  Not that Trump will have any equal competition, but Biden is the weakest among the commies.  We are nearly a year away, and Biden's been slipping since summer.


----------



## BlindBoo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't do anything. He asked a favor,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His favor was looking into, getting to the bottom of Crowdstrike, the Server and the Ukraine, and the Bidens.  His henchmen made it clear that the aid's release was conditioned on the President of the Ukraine publicly announcing those investigations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I suppose you have a link to your claim?
Click to expand...


It's in the transcripts and will be in the public testimony.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Rambunctious said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Schiff looks really pissed as the fine lady from NY is quoting all of his lies....lol....and who is the babe sitting behind Jordan?....
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted that.lol. I'll impeach her first and you second...lol.....j/k of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry i didn't see your post...she is hot....I should have went into politics I guess...
Click to expand...

No problem.Next time she is on I'll ALERT again She is the most important inquiry in this matter


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

bripat9643 said:


> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Law Enforcement Assistance and Cooperation Treaty with Ukraine specifies that the designated officials of the two nations are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Minister of Justice, (3.1.d.).  The treaty binds those two offices--and so the usual rules in both nations, regarding those offices:  In the Treaty.  So from the New York Times, about the phone--Barbarous Anti-American sentiment is apparently what the White House has documented.
> 
> "A Justice Department official said that Mr. Barr had no knowledge of the call until the director of national intelligence and the intelligence community’s inspector general sent the department the whistle-blower’s criminal referral late last month, and that Mr. Trump has not spoken with the attorney general “about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son.”
> 
> Political interference is not considered cause, stated in the Treaty provisions.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/106/cdoc/tdoc16/CDOC-106tdoc16.pdf
> 
> Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hatter waving takes on a new appearance.  "Banzai! Surprise!" Attack on the USA apparently is supported--or on Ukraine, or Crimea!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So-called whistleblowers don't hand down indictments.
> "Cause" for what?
> What difference does it make if Barr knew about the call?
Click to expand...


They blow alright. I heard they are skilled at sucking though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlindBoo

White_MAGA_Man said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't do anything. He asked a favor,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His favor was looking into, getting to the bottom of Crowdstrike, the Server and the Ukraine, and the Bidens.  His henchmen made it clear that the aid's release was conditioned on the President of the Ukraine publicly announcing those investigations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never has mentioned the Bidens in any correspondence. What's wrong with looking into Crowdstrike?
Click to expand...


Yeah right, except in the phone call we were just discussing, you know, when he specifically mentions the Biden's.


----------



## OldLady

Ray From Cleveland said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a normal, regular, everyday person tells you that you have nice kids, he is probably simply paying you and your children a complement.
> 
> If a mobster boss tells you that you have nice kids, he could be making a veiled threat to harm your family if you do not do as he wants.
> 
> Since Democrats know that Trump is Evil, they interpret what he says much the same way as the mobster boss.  If Trump says do me a favor.....  then it is extortion, blackmail or bribery.  If Trump merely suggests looking into why a foreign energy company would pay millions to the VP's son to be on their board of directors when he has no experience, then Trump is asking for them to make up dirt to help Trump use against a potential candidate. The democrats and their lap dogs the MSM spin most everything Trump does through the lens that Trump is evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I call this the Thought Police impeachment.  No empirical evidence of anything, only how people interpreted what he said instead of what he actually said.
Click to expand...

*Yovanovitch: The President had a right to withdraw me, but was it necessary to smear my reputation?*


----------



## teddyearp

BlindBoo said:


> His henchmen made it clear that the aid's release was conditioned on the President of the Ukraine publicly announcing those investigations.


Where is a first hand witness to this allegation?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Rambunctious said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Schiff looks really pissed as the fine lady from NY is quoting all of his lies....lol....and who is the babe sitting behind Jordan?....
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted that.lol. I'll impeach her first and you second...lol.....j/k of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry i didn't see your post...she is hot....I should have went into politics I guess...
Click to expand...

The one behind Castro is AOK too


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

OldLady said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a normal, regular, everyday person tells you that you have nice kids, he is probably simply paying you and your children a complement.
> 
> If a mobster boss tells you that you have nice kids, he could be making a veiled threat to harm your family if you do not do as he wants.
> 
> Since Democrats know that Trump is Evil, they interpret what he says much the same way as the mobster boss.  If Trump says do me a favor.....  then it is extortion, blackmail or bribery.  If Trump merely suggests looking into why a foreign energy company would pay millions to the VP's son to be on their board of directors when he has no experience, then Trump is asking for them to make up dirt to help Trump use against a potential candidate. The democrats and their lap dogs the MSM spin most everything Trump does through the lens that Trump is evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I call this the Thought Police impeachment.  No empirical evidence of anything, only how people interpreted what he said instead of what he actually said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Yovanovitch: The President had a right to withdraw me, but was it necessary to smear my reputation?*
Click to expand...


What does that have to do with what I said?


----------



## WEATHER53

OldLady said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a normal, regular, everyday person tells you that you have nice kids, he is probably simply paying you and your children a complement.
> 
> If a mobster boss tells you that you have nice kids, he could be making a veiled threat to harm your family if you do not do as he wants.
> 
> Since Democrats know that Trump is Evil, they interpret what he says much the same way as the mobster boss.  If Trump says do me a favor.....  then it is extortion, blackmail or bribery.  If Trump merely suggests looking into why a foreign energy company would pay millions to the VP's son to be on their board of directors when he has no experience, then Trump is asking for them to make up dirt to help Trump use against a potential candidate. The democrats and their lap dogs the MSM spin most everything Trump does through the lens that Trump is evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I call this the Thought Police impeachment.  No empirical evidence of anything, only how people interpreted what he said instead of what he actually said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Yovanovitch: The President had a right to withdraw me, but was it necessary to smear my reputation?*
Click to expand...

It might not have been necessary but it’s certainly not grounds for impeachment nor “impeachment testimony” it ain’t all about you babe and your jilted  feelings.


----------



## protectionist

Syriusly said:


> Trump is in charge of the Justice Department. Has been for 3 years now.
> 
> Why do you think he is covering up all of the crimes you imagine Obama, Clinton, Biden etc committed?


He certainly is not doing that. He has put Barr, Durham and Horowitz in charge of investigating those criminals, as they are doing, and in time, they will be prosecuted.


----------



## Syriusly

protectionist said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is in charge of the Justice Department. Has been for 3 years now.
> 
> Why do you think he is covering up all of the crimes you imagine Obama, Clinton, Biden etc committed?
> 
> 
> 
> He certainly is not doing that. He has put Barr, Durham and Horowitz in charge of investigating those criminals, as they are doing, and in time, they will be prosecuted.
Click to expand...


Three years now......what is Trump covering up?


----------



## Syriusly

teddyearp said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> His henchmen made it clear that the aid's release was conditioned on the President of the Ukraine publicly announcing those investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is a first hand witness to this allegation?
Click to expand...


We will be hearing from Ambassador Sondland soon.


----------



## OldLady

White_MAGA_Man said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't do anything. He asked a favor,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His favor was looking into, getting to the bottom of Crowdstrike, the Server and the Ukraine, and the Bidens.  His henchmen made it clear that the aid's release was conditioned on the President of the Ukraine publicly announcing those investigations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump never has mentioned the Bidens in any correspondence. What's wrong with looking into Crowdstrike?
Click to expand...

It has already been looked into.  Russia did it.

You know, it might not be what the main point of the testimony is SUPPOSED to be, but it is certainly making me think that gee, Trump and Co. taking the side of the corrupt Russian oligarchs on this one--Trump saying poor Shokin, his firing was so unfair!--this is shocking.  This is Putin talking out of Trump's mouth.  
I know the Mueller investigation is over, but holy shit, this testimony today brings to the front which side Trump is on, does it?


----------



## protectionist

LoneLaugher said:


> It was in the nation's interest. Period.


HA HA HA HA. Democrats have no shame (or common sense).

Oh yeah. Aren't we lucky & overjoyed that Hunter was raking in $80,000/month from Burisma, just to be the son of the US vice president ?  How great for America!

video of biden threatening he ukrainians - Bing video


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Trump asked for was for Ukraine to look into it to see if there was anything there.  Trump released the money before any investigation even started, and there was still no investigation that we are aware of today.
> 
> What Slow Joe did was a quid pro quo, and there's nothing illegal about it unless it did have something to do with his son.  Again, that's what Trump was asking Zelensky about.  He wants to see if there is indeed a connection, because an energy company just doesn't pay somebody millions of dollars for nothing.  Hunter got the job when his father was the US VP.
> 
> Given the fact Zelensky nor anybody in the Ukraine government even knew about the hold on US aid until a month after the phone call, tells us that whatever Trump said, Zelensky didn't take as a threat, because he knew nothing about money on hold.  That's one of the many reasons this impeachment is a compete farce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but you're saying now there was never an investigation. So Trump's claim that there was corruption in Biden working to sack the prosecutor to save his son from an investigation was wrong? Or are you wrong?
> 
> You seem confused as your explanations are spreading beyond the known facts of what Trump stated in his call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, Trump only asked Zelensky "to look into it" as a favor, not to conduct an official investigation.  Secondly, because there was no investigation, that destroys the Democrats claim of quid pro quo.  That's why they aborted it and started to use "bribery" as their new charge.
> 
> If Trump's attempt was to issue a quid pro quo, he wouldn't' have released the money until he got something in return. Instead, he released the money anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Bribery is the ask whether it's ultimately delivered or not. Trump released the money because the WB exposed their scheme.
> 
> You still did not answer the question. Was there an investigation or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered that question several times: to our knowledge, there was no investigation.
> 
> If the Democrats wanted to prove that there was bribery or a quid pro quo, they wouldn't have came out this quickly with the whistleblowers claim.  They would have given it time until Trump DID get something in return.  But as I stated in my last post, they are extremely desperate now that Barr and Durham are exposing what happened in the last administration.  As weak of a case as this is, it's do or die for them now to try and stop both Barr and Durham.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I answered that question several times: to our knowledge, there was no investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then WTF was Trump asking for then?
Click to expand...

Conversation with the Ukraine PM


----------



## BlindBoo

teddyearp said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> His henchmen made it clear that the aid's release was conditioned on the President of the Ukraine publicly announcing those investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is a first hand witness to this allegation?
Click to expand...


Gordon Sondland dramatically changes his testimony in impeachment inquiry

Specifically, Sondland now remembers that he did, in fact, tell various people — including a Ukrainian official — that President Donald Trump’s administration was linking hundreds of millions of dollars in withheld military aid for Ukraine to investigations Trump had asked the country to conduct.

This is a big deal, because it confirms that a Trump administration official told Ukraine that the withheld aid was linked to a public announcement of those investigations (into the gas company Burisma, which Hunter Biden sat on the board of, and into purported Ukrainian interference in the 2016 election). That is: It confirms the quid pro quo of military aid for investigations.

“I now recall speaking individually with Mr. Yermak, where I said that resumption of U.S. aid would likely not occur until Ukraine provided the public anti-corruption statement that we had been discussing for many weeks,” Sondland said. He’s referring to Andriy Yermak, a top aide to President Volodymyr Zelensky.


----------



## OldLady

Ray From Cleveland said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a normal, regular, everyday person tells you that you have nice kids, he is probably simply paying you and your children a complement.
> 
> If a mobster boss tells you that you have nice kids, he could be making a veiled threat to harm your family if you do not do as he wants.
> 
> Since Democrats know that Trump is Evil, they interpret what he says much the same way as the mobster boss.  If Trump says do me a favor.....  then it is extortion, blackmail or bribery.  If Trump merely suggests looking into why a foreign energy company would pay millions to the VP's son to be on their board of directors when he has no experience, then Trump is asking for them to make up dirt to help Trump use against a potential candidate. The democrats and their lap dogs the MSM spin most everything Trump does through the lens that Trump is evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I call this the Thought Police impeachment.  No empirical evidence of anything, only how people interpreted what he said instead of what he actually said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Yovanovitch: The President had a right to withdraw me, but was it necessary to smear my reputation?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with what I said?
Click to expand...

It's what the testimony is about.  Not your bullshit.


----------



## jc456

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> The money was only withheld two weeks later than it was to be released.  The only contact between Trump and Ukraine on the Biden matter was that phone call.  Nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rudy admitted on national television to presuring the Ukranians on Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> post the link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read up, dope.
> ‘Of course I did’: Giuliani acknowledges asking Ukraine to investigate Biden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> quote the piece that says he pressured........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just did, dope.
> Trump even named Guiliani as a point man in his call.
Click to expand...

So? Where’s the pressure?


----------



## protectionist

BlindBoo said:


> Himes asked Kent whether he thought Trump’s efforts to persuade Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky to investigate the Bidens in a July phone call sounded like “the president participating in or requesting a thoughtful and well-calibrated anti-corruption program.” Kent replied, “I do not.”
> 
> Himes then asked Kent, “Is what the president did in his phone call and what Joe Biden did in terms of Mr. Shokin, are those exactly the same things?”
> 
> “I do not think they are the same things,” Kent replied. “What former Vice President Biden requested of former President of Ukraine Poroshenko was the removal of a corrupt prosecutor general, Viktor Shokin, who had undermined a program of assistance that we had spent, again, US taxpayer money to try to build an independent investigator unit to go after corrupt prosecutors.”


No one needs Kent, or anybody else to explain anything. Trump mentioned what he did, and military aid was delivered. 

Biden threatened the Ukrainians, and military aid was NOT delivered. Obama gave then BLANKETS.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

OldLady said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a normal, regular, everyday person tells you that you have nice kids, he is probably simply paying you and your children a complement.
> 
> If a mobster boss tells you that you have nice kids, he could be making a veiled threat to harm your family if you do not do as he wants.
> 
> Since Democrats know that Trump is Evil, they interpret what he says much the same way as the mobster boss.  If Trump says do me a favor.....  then it is extortion, blackmail or bribery.  If Trump merely suggests looking into why a foreign energy company would pay millions to the VP's son to be on their board of directors when he has no experience, then Trump is asking for them to make up dirt to help Trump use against a potential candidate. The democrats and their lap dogs the MSM spin most everything Trump does through the lens that Trump is evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I call this the Thought Police impeachment.  No empirical evidence of anything, only how people interpreted what he said instead of what he actually said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Yovanovitch: The President had a right to withdraw me, but was it necessary to smear my reputation?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with what I said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what the testimony is about.  Not your bullshit.
Click to expand...


So this testimony in your view is about this woman's feelings being hurt?  Gee, I thought it was about Trump breaking some kind of law.


----------



## Meister

OldLady said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a normal, regular, everyday person tells you that you have nice kids, he is probably simply paying you and your children a complement.
> 
> If a mobster boss tells you that you have nice kids, he could be making a veiled threat to harm your family if you do not do as he wants.
> 
> Since Democrats know that Trump is Evil, they interpret what he says much the same way as the mobster boss.  If Trump says do me a favor.....  then it is extortion, blackmail or bribery.  If Trump merely suggests looking into why a foreign energy company would pay millions to the VP's son to be on their board of directors when he has no experience, then Trump is asking for them to make up dirt to help Trump use against a potential candidate. The democrats and their lap dogs the MSM spin most everything Trump does through the lens that Trump is evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I call this the Thought Police impeachment.  No empirical evidence of anything, only how people interpreted what he said instead of what he actually said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Yovanovitch: The President had a right to withdraw me, but was it necessary to smear my reputation?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with what I said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what the testimony is about.  Not your bullshit.
Click to expand...

With today's testimony....was there a law broken by the president?
Or, is it just to smear Trump?


----------



## OKTexas

jc456 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Wednesday, we heard from the two witnesses that didn't actually witness a damn thing themselves, today we get the disgruntled employee.
> 
> Let the games begin!
> 
> 
> 
> They witnessed everything. And today we saw Trump dig his grave a little deeper by trying to intimidate the witness with that tweet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can't make it up.  Jim Jordan to both Kent and Taylor,
> 
> Were you on the call, both, NO
> 
> Did you speak to the president, both, NO
> 
> Did the PM bring it up, Taylor, NO.
> 
> so why don't you post up the transcript of what they witnessed exactly other than holding their pee pee's in their hands.
> 
> Fk dude, the supposed whistleblower ain't even a whistleblower.  Wish to know why?  Did not witness anything.
Click to expand...



Zelensky is the president of Ukraine, not the PM. Just say'n.

.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

There she is behind Jordan


----------



## JoeMoma

Meister said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a normal, regular, everyday person tells you that you have nice kids, he is probably simply paying you and your children a complement.
> 
> If a mobster boss tells you that you have nice kids, he could be making a veiled threat to harm your family if you do not do as he wants.
> 
> Since Democrats know that Trump is Evil, they interpret what he says much the same way as the mobster boss.  If Trump says do me a favor.....  then it is extortion, blackmail or bribery.  If Trump merely suggests looking into why a foreign energy company would pay millions to the VP's son to be on their board of directors when he has no experience, then Trump is asking for them to make up dirt to help Trump use against a potential candidate. The democrats and their lap dogs the MSM spin most everything Trump does through the lens that Trump is evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I call this the Thought Police impeachment.  No empirical evidence of anything, only how people interpreted what he said instead of what he actually said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Yovanovitch: The President had a right to withdraw me, but was it necessary to smear my reputation?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with what I said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what the testimony is about.  Not your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With today's testimony....was there a law broken by the president?
> Or, is it just to smear Trump?
Click to expand...

Plan A - Smear Trump
Plan B - Hope the fishing expedition stumbles onto something useful enough to impeach Trump.

These hearings may backfire on the dems similar to how the Kavanaugh (Ford) hearings backfired.


----------



## OKTexas

AzogtheDefiler said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep spinning until you explain why the "deliverable" was a public statement from Zelensky.  Man up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and as POTUS he has the right to demand this. He wasn't hiding it. He did it in an open forum.
> 
> 
> Burisma, a private oil and gas company in Ukraine, announced this week that it has appointed Hunter Biden, the youngest son of US Vice President Joe Biden, to its board of directors.
> 
> The company, founded in 2002, is controlled by a former energy official in the government of deposed Ukrainian President Viktor Yanukovych.
> 
> The move has raised some eyebrows in the US, given the Obama administration's attempts to manage the ongoing crisis in Ukraine.
> 
> *"Joe Biden has been the White House's go-to guy during the Ukraine crisis, touring former Soviet republics and reassuring their concerned leaders," writes the National Journal's Marina Koren. "And now, he's not the only Biden involved in the region."*
> 
> *She says that by appointing Hunter Biden head of its legal affairs unit, "Burisma is turning to US talent - and money and name recognition - for protection against Russia".*
> 
> The younger Mr Biden isn't the only American with political ties to have recently joined Burisma's board. Devon Archer, a former senior advisor to current Secretary of State John Kerry's 2004 presidential campaign and a college roommate of Mr Kerry's stepson HJ Heinz, signed on in April.
> 
> Mr Biden and Mr Archer are also managing partners at Rosemont Seneca Partners, a Washington, DC-based investment company.
> 
> Both Mr Biden and Mr Archer have not responded to requests from reporters for comment. In Burisma's press release announcing his hiring, Mr Biden says:
> 
> _I believe that my assistance in consulting the company on matters of transparency, corporate governance and responsibility, international expansion and other priorities will contribute to the economy and benefit the people of Ukraine._
> 
> All this could be explained simply as a foreign energy company looking to increase its visibility in the US and spur investment, writes the Federalist's Mollie Hemingway. State-controlled companies currently account for 90% of Ukraine's gas production, but this year Burisma became the nation's largest private producer.
> 
> Hemingway adds, however, that there may be another, less savoury possibility:
> 
> *The most disturbing explanation is that the company is attempting to curry favour with the US government by enlisting the services of the close family friend and campaign bundler of the secretary of state and the son of the vice president. After all, Archer notes on one of his company's web pages that his firm's "relationship network creates opportunities for our portfolio companies which then compound to greater outcomes for all parties".*
> 
> She concludes that this seems like a "cliched movie plot": "a shady foreign oil company co-opts the vice president's son in order to capture lucrative foreign investment contracts".
> 
> The White House has emphasised that the vice president's son's new job will have no influence on US foreign policy.
> 
> "Hunter Biden is a private citizen and a lawyer," Kendra Barkoff, a spokeswoman for the vice president, told the Wall Street Journal. "The vice president does not endorse any particular company and has no involvement with this company."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Trump made every effort to hide his request of Ukraine, including, to this day, denying there was a quid pro quo. He used a backchannel of his personal attorney and two currently-indicted associates, who engaged in a smear campaign to remove an Ambassador.  The WH hid the call records, in which Trump never mentioned the word corruption, tho he mentioned Biden and Giuliani.   A whistleblower report was suppressed.
> 
> But, yeah,  It's just an honest, above-board effort to root out corruption.  The demand for a public statement of a Burisma/Biden investigation is so innocent you can't even conceive of an explanation for it.
> 
> 
> Yeah, he didn't pay hush money either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manuel, it was a public and open call. He didn’t do anything wrong. We disagree so let’s decide at the ballot box. I want a public statement as well. You want weaponry then tell us what the hell is going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was a public and open call _after_ the whistleblower complaint was made public.  Time isn't random.
> 
> As to deciding at the ballot box, what's the cutoff date for that?  1st year?  2nd?  Or is that opinion based on your sentiment that Trump did nothing wrong?  If he gunned down Lindsay Graham in a fit of pique - and who hasn't wanted to do that? - 3 months before the election, would you say 'let the voters decide'?  Is it a matter of principle or politics?
> 
> "If principle", he laughed, "does that mean there should never be an impeachment?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am 39 and have never supported impeachment. I did not like BHO but I respected the will of the voters and the man and ignored all the cat calls that he was Kenyan. The people elected Trump. Let him govern until the people decide otherwise. Again, I bet prior presidents did similar shit. The anti Trump movement began in November 2016 after he won. It’s like the boy who cried wolf. Bullshit conspiracy theories. I read the transcript and saw zero wrong with it. Nothing. You disagree so let’s settle it at the ballot box. Why does that trigger you so much?
Click to expand...



Actually it started before he even got the nomination, when it was clear he was the front runner.

.


----------



## OldLady

Ray From Cleveland said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a normal, regular, everyday person tells you that you have nice kids, he is probably simply paying you and your children a complement.
> 
> If a mobster boss tells you that you have nice kids, he could be making a veiled threat to harm your family if you do not do as he wants.
> 
> Since Democrats know that Trump is Evil, they interpret what he says much the same way as the mobster boss.  If Trump says do me a favor.....  then it is extortion, blackmail or bribery.  If Trump merely suggests looking into why a foreign energy company would pay millions to the VP's son to be on their board of directors when he has no experience, then Trump is asking for them to make up dirt to help Trump use against a potential candidate. The democrats and their lap dogs the MSM spin most everything Trump does through the lens that Trump is evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I call this the Thought Police impeachment.  No empirical evidence of anything, only how people interpreted what he said instead of what he actually said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Yovanovitch: The President had a right to withdraw me, but was it necessary to smear my reputation?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with what I said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what the testimony is about.  Not your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So this testimony in your view is about this woman's feelings being hurt?  Gee, I thought it was about Trump breaking some kind of law.
Click to expand...

Nope, I did tell you what I'm getting out of this testimony, though, I don't know if it's illegal.  But he's a puppet for Putin.  I've never said this before, but it's pretty damned clear now.


----------



## OldLady

Meister said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a normal, regular, everyday person tells you that you have nice kids, he is probably simply paying you and your children a complement.
> 
> If a mobster boss tells you that you have nice kids, he could be making a veiled threat to harm your family if you do not do as he wants.
> 
> Since Democrats know that Trump is Evil, they interpret what he says much the same way as the mobster boss.  If Trump says do me a favor.....  then it is extortion, blackmail or bribery.  If Trump merely suggests looking into why a foreign energy company would pay millions to the VP's son to be on their board of directors when he has no experience, then Trump is asking for them to make up dirt to help Trump use against a potential candidate. The democrats and their lap dogs the MSM spin most everything Trump does through the lens that Trump is evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I call this the Thought Police impeachment.  No empirical evidence of anything, only how people interpreted what he said instead of what he actually said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Yovanovitch: The President had a right to withdraw me, but was it necessary to smear my reputation?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with what I said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what the testimony is about.  Not your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With today's testimony....was there a law broken by the president?
> Or, is it just to smear Trump?
Click to expand...

Smear Trump.


----------



## Meister

OldLady said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I call this the Thought Police impeachment.  No empirical evidence of anything, only how people interpreted what he said instead of what he actually said.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yovanovitch: The President had a right to withdraw me, but was it necessary to smear my reputation?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with what I said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what the testimony is about.  Not your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With today's testimony....was there a law broken by the president?
> Or, is it just to smear Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smear Trump.
Click to expand...

Okay....so everybody does it....BFD. Just shows the dog and pony show that the democrats have thrown together.
MAGA Trump 2020


----------



## The Original Tree

OldLady said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I call this the Thought Police impeachment.  No empirical evidence of anything, only how people interpreted what he said instead of what he actually said.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yovanovitch: The President had a right to withdraw me, but was it necessary to smear my reputation?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with what I said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what the testimony is about.  Not your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So this testimony in your view is about this woman's feelings being hurt?  Gee, I thought it was about Trump breaking some kind of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I did tell you what I'm getting out of this testimony, though, I don't know if it's illegal.  But he's a puppet for Putin.  I've never said this before, but it's pretty damned clear now.
Click to expand...

*I agree-The He-She known as Yovanovitch is a puppet of Putin's.*


----------



## protectionist

Syriusly said:


> Three years now......what is Trump covering up?


He only started investigating them a few MONTHS ago.  Earlier he was busy being distracted by Democrats' Russian Collusion hoax/scam/foolishness.

Quiz for Liberals - If You Dare (LOL)


----------



## OldLady

Meister said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yovanovitch: The President had a right to withdraw me, but was it necessary to smear my reputation?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with what I said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what the testimony is about.  Not your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With today's testimony....was there a law broken by the president?
> Or, is it just to smear Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smear Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay....so everybody does it....BFD. Just shows the dog and pony show that the democrats have thrown together.
> MAGA Trump 2020
Click to expand...

Yes, today is just another reminder of what a yuck our President is.  It doesn't hurt to hear it.


----------



## protectionist

RealDave said:


> 1)  The Ukraine had a lot of corruption.  We wanted to give them aid but did not want it consumed by corruption.
> 
> 2)  Other countries agreed with us & joined our efforts
> 
> 3)  The desired result was the removal of a prosecutor who was not helping to clean up the corruption.
> 
> i.e. Biden acted in interest of America.
> 
> Your fat assed orange buddy was trying to force the President of the Ukraine to announce an investigation into a political foe.
> 
> 
> How come you assfucks are too stupid to get that.


HA HA HA. And you actually expect to throw that past us ?  LOL.

Biden WAS the corruption.  He, and his son, and Burisma, and whoever had the power to fire the prosecutor.  And all that corruption is what Trump had (and still has) a perfect foundation for investigating.

As for Biden being a political foe/candidate, whether he is or isn't, does not give him a pass to not be investigated. NO ONE is above suspicion or accusation, as the Democrats agree, since they are suspecting, and trying to impeach a political foe/candidates of THEIRS.


----------



## OKTexas

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden *stopped the prosecution* and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. *Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it*..."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me EXACTLY what is wrong with that?  To ask to reopen an investigation in corruption that occurred years ago?  Hillary and Obama conspired to keep Trump under investigation since before the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the allegation that Biden stopped the prosecution is not true.  In fact the prosecutor they all wanted removed was the one who abruptly stopped the investigation into the corruption.  When he was removed it opened the company to further investigations.  Of course all of the corruption the Ukrainians investigated happened before Biden was hired
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Do you know what your claim here is?
> 
> What you are saying is Joe got the Prosecutor General fired because he wasn't doing enough with investigating the company that was paying his son 80K a year???  Really???  You actually believe that?
Click to expand...



It was 80K a MONTH.

.


----------



## Meister

OldLady said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with what I said?
> 
> 
> 
> It's what the testimony is about.  Not your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With today's testimony....was there a law broken by the president?
> Or, is it just to smear Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smear Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay....so everybody does it....BFD. Just shows the dog and pony show that the democrats have thrown together.
> MAGA Trump 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, today is just another reminder of what a yuck our President is.  It doesn't hurt to hear it.
Click to expand...

Oh brother, pic a politician and I'll show you a rat, OldLady. 
Today is a reminder that they are all "yucky".  Trump just happens to have won the last presidential
election, and the dems were denied being able to install their rat.  They are all slimy bastards


----------



## OldLady

Meister said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's what the testimony is about.  Not your bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> With today's testimony....was there a law broken by the president?
> Or, is it just to smear Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smear Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay....so everybody does it....BFD. Just shows the dog and pony show that the democrats have thrown together.
> MAGA Trump 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, today is just another reminder of what a yuck our President is.  It doesn't hurt to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh brother, pic a politician and I'll show you a rat, OldLady.
> Today is a reminder that they are all "yucky".  Trump just happens to have won the last presidential
> election, and the dems were denied being able to install their rat.  They are all slimy bastards
Click to expand...

Nah, they're not all that bad.  I'm not a Dem and I understand how politicians work, but saying everyone is as bad as Trump has shown himself to be?  Nah, Meister.


----------



## OldLady

Well, it's over and the Republicans were good to her.  I'm pleased.


----------



## easyt65

Today was all about a proven traitor - a US Ambassador proven to have given Ukraine's top law enforcer a 'Do Not Convict List', who helped 'influence' Ukraine to shut down their investigation into corruption days before Hunter Biden was going to be called to testify, who colluded with corrupt former Ukraine officials to collect dirt on Trump to use to help alter the 2016 election results, and who has been identified as THE State Department official who successfully blocked Ukraine's govt officials from hand-delivering criminal evidence of these crimes perpetrated by Democrats to the United States - lying her ass off, playing the 'Victim' card, and attempting to wield any shred of credibility in order to try to salvage Schiff's crumbling, self-destructing Impeachment coup.

The American people are watching it all for themselves.
They do not need an Interpreter.
They do not need to read Schiff's self-authored 'Summary' of what has gone on or what the actual transcripts say.
They can read them for themselves.
And so far the American people have seen:

There is no crime.
There is no evidence of a crime.
There is no 'whistleblower'. NONE exists - just, perhaps, some Trump-hating Deep State CIA agent who did not witness anything.
There are NO witnesses. To date NOT ONE single person to testify has claimed to personally witness anything.
Hearsay...and 'butt-hurt hatred'...sums up the basis of the Democrats'' / Schiff's entire NEW / LATEST false narrative / coup attempt.
Taylor admitted his testimony was OPINION formulated based on HEARSAY
One of Schiff's own called 'non-witnesses' declared he was concerned over Biden's conflict & how the Bidens should be investigated
Schiff LIED...AGAIN....TO Congress...TO the American people...BEFORE Congress...during HIS Hearings
Schiff bully, brow-beat, and silence female Congresswomen who dared to point out his _parody_  and seek to ask  questions LIKE THE MEN

....stick a fork in this latest Coup attempt....it's done! The American people have seen it for themselves with their own eyes.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

OldLady said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I call this the Thought Police impeachment.  No empirical evidence of anything, only how people interpreted what he said instead of what he actually said.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yovanovitch: The President had a right to withdraw me, but was it necessary to smear my reputation?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with what I said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what the testimony is about.  Not your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So this testimony in your view is about this woman's feelings being hurt?  Gee, I thought it was about Trump breaking some kind of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I did tell you what I'm getting out of this testimony, though, I don't know if it's illegal.  But he's a puppet for Putin.  I've never said this before, but it's pretty damned clear now.
Click to expand...


Of course he is.


----------



## Meister

OldLady said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> With today's testimony....was there a law broken by the president?
> Or, is it just to smear Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> Smear Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay....so everybody does it....BFD. Just shows the dog and pony show that the democrats have thrown together.
> MAGA Trump 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, today is just another reminder of what a yuck our President is.  It doesn't hurt to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh brother, pic a politician and I'll show you a rat, OldLady.
> Today is a reminder that they are all "yucky".  Trump just happens to have won the last presidential
> election, and the dems were denied being able to install their rat.  They are all slimy bastards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, they're not all that bad.  I'm not a Dem and I understand how politicians work, but saying everyone is as bad as Trump has shown himself to be?  Nah, Meister.
Click to expand...

Nah, Old Lady....they are all slimes.  Case in point, the actual truth of the last administration is just now
starting to see the light.


----------



## easyt65

OldLady said:


> Well, it's over and the Republicans were good to her.  I'm pleased.


She deserves to be escorted directly to a holding cell to be asked more questions by  the DOJ for her part in the illegal activities the Democrats have been proven to have engaged in back in 2016...

Who knows?!  Barr and Durham maybe calling her very soon to do just that after Durham wraps up his criminal investigation of Democrats criminal activity abroad back in 2016.


----------



## OldLady

Ray From Cleveland said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yovanovitch: The President had a right to withdraw me, but was it necessary to smear my reputation?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with what I said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what the testimony is about.  Not your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So this testimony in your view is about this woman's feelings being hurt?  Gee, I thought it was about Trump breaking some kind of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I did tell you what I'm getting out of this testimony, though, I don't know if it's illegal.  But he's a puppet for Putin.  I've never said this before, but it's pretty damned clear now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course he is.
> 
> View attachment 290001
Click to expand...

It took more than the Mueller investigation to convince me, but this has done it.

Schiff is now trying to explain why he presented her testimony to us.
Smear Trump stuff.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeMoma said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I call this the Thought Police impeachment.  No empirical evidence of anything, only how people interpreted what he said instead of what he actually said.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yovanovitch: The President had a right to withdraw me, but was it necessary to smear my reputation?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with what I said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what the testimony is about.  Not your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With today's testimony....was there a law broken by the president?
> Or, is it just to smear Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plan A - Smear Trump
> Plan B - Hope the fishing expedition stumbles onto something useful enough to impeach Trump.
> 
> These hearings may backfire on the dems similar to how the Kavanaugh (Ford) hearings backfired.
Click to expand...


It's already starting. 

Trump Campaign Raises $3.1M in Donations During Impeachment Hearings


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

OldLady said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with what I said?
> 
> 
> 
> It's what the testimony is about.  Not your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So this testimony in your view is about this woman's feelings being hurt?  Gee, I thought it was about Trump breaking some kind of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I did tell you what I'm getting out of this testimony, though, I don't know if it's illegal.  But he's a puppet for Putin.  I've never said this before, but it's pretty damned clear now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course he is.
> 
> View attachment 290001
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It took more than the Mueller investigation to convince me, but this has done it.
> 
> Schiff is now trying to explain why he presented her testimony to us.
> Smear Trump stuff.
Click to expand...


He can't tell you the reason for anything because then he'd have to be honest.  While I only watched part of it, it seems to me like it was a complete waste of time.


----------



## OldLady

Ray From Cleveland said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's what the testimony is about.  Not your bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this testimony in your view is about this woman's feelings being hurt?  Gee, I thought it was about Trump breaking some kind of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I did tell you what I'm getting out of this testimony, though, I don't know if it's illegal.  But he's a puppet for Putin.  I've never said this before, but it's pretty damned clear now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course he is.
> 
> View attachment 290001
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It took more than the Mueller investigation to convince me, but this has done it.
> 
> Schiff is now trying to explain why he presented her testimony to us.
> Smear Trump stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He can't tell you the reason for anything because then he'd have to be honest.  While I only watched part of it, it seems to me like it was a complete waste of time.
Click to expand...

There was a lot of using her to make long speeches by the people supposedly asking her "questions."  You know how they do that.
Jordan did such a long one she had to ask him if there was a question in there.  He said yes, and she asked him to please repeat it....everyone had a laugh


----------



## OldLady

Meister, why am I suddenly getting stickies on the threads I'm reading?  I've pushed a button without knowing it, haven't I?


----------



## Meister

OldLady said:


> Meister, why am I suddenly getting stickies on the threads I'm reading?  I've pushed a button without knowing it, haven't I?


Not sure why, OldLady.  If you have an ad blocker, that would be great.


----------



## OKTexas

Billiejeens said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a bipartisan vote to remove the president, there needs to be a valid high crime or misdemeanor or the people will revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bribery and Treason are the two specific reasons a president can be impeached for.  Likewise if the people see a valid reason to remove the President not acted on because of a partisan vote, they can also revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's a constitutional definition of treason, tell the class how it applies to a freaking phone call.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear class.  The fact that there are two reasons specified in the constitution does not mean I was accusing Trumpybear of treason.  I think it was attempted bribery.  Not the bribery we use to advance out national goals, but a secret one of designed partisan political nature that was exposed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to check the required elements of bribery, the required elements didn't exist in that call, no matter how you try to spin it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no legal threshold here.
> It's not a trial
> It's just a political infomercial.
Click to expand...



You're right, it's all part of the commiecrat campaign to defeat Trump, only problem is, IT AIN'T GONNA WORK.

.


----------



## The Purge

BlindBoo said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget they threw in EXTORTION between quid pro quo and bribery.
> 
> These bat shit crazy, lunatic demtrash change the game faster than we can keep up with.
> 
> I think today they're hoping the bitch cries. That ought to do it... *the president made me cry because he fired me... WHAAAAAA, WHAAA*. I'm SURE they'll be able to impeach the president on... HE MADE ME CRY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess I should make the case for Blackmail. Yep that's what ol'Trumpybear did.  He tried to Blackmail that president into publicly announcing that the Ukraine was opening an investingation into the Bidens corruption.
> 
> Blackmail I tells ya.
> 
> Doesn't matter what you call it. The turd still stinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blackmail is when you have something damaging about a person, and threaten to release that information unless your demands are met.  And when did Trump ever ask Zelensky to make anything public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many forms of blackmail are considered crimes under state or federal law. Most states treat blackmail as a type of extortion or coercion, which involves threats of violence or other harm in order to compel a person to do something.
> 
> Blackmail Law | Justia
> 
> What you call it doesn't change what he did or that it was done with corrupt intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLACKMAIL....PERSONIFIED!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The VERY DEFINITION...BooBoo is almost as dumb as Creepy Toes!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you could say we blackmail countries with aid into following policies favorable to US interest.  No president has as of yet been successful in blackmailing a country into harming the domestic opposition, although one did get close, but that effort has apparently failed.
Click to expand...

²yes, Surender Monkrys blanket diplomacy did apparently fail!


----------



## The Purge

LoneLaugher said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blackmail is when you have something damaging about a person, and threaten to release that information unless your demands are met.  And when did Trump ever ask Zelensky to make anything public?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many forms of blackmail are considered crimes under state or federal law. Most states treat blackmail as a type of extortion or coercion, which involves threats of violence or other harm in order to compel a person to do something.
> 
> Blackmail Law | Justia
> 
> What you call it doesn't change what he did or that it was done with corrupt intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLACKMAIL....PERSONIFIED!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The VERY DEFINITION...BooBoo is almost as dumb as Creepy Toes!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a quid pro quo in the nation's interest. Trump should try that once or twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, documents show the Bidens were involved in a HUGE money laundering scandal along with the Hildebeasty and the Kerry family in Ukraine....try DuckDuckGo instead of Googly which censors much info, or put it on page 8901!
> 
> But do you need the story again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must think that I will follow a moron down a rabbit hole.
Click to expand...

You, moron, are the first one in the hole!


----------



## OKTexas

BlindBoo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a bipartisan vote to remove the president, there needs to be a valid high crime or misdemeanor or the people will revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bribery and Treason are the two specific reasons a president can be impeached for.  Likewise if the people see a valid reason to remove the President not acted on because of a partisan vote, they can also revolt at the ballot box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's a constitutional definition of treason, tell the class how it applies to a freaking phone call.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear class.  The fact that there are two reasons specified in the constitution does not mean I was accusing Trumpybear of treason.  I think it was attempted bribery.  Not the bribery we use to advance out national goals, but a secret one of designed partisan political nature that was exposed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to check the required elements of bribery, the required elements didn't exist in that call, no matter how you try to spin it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the inquiry is looking at more than just the July 25th call.
Click to expand...



Yeah, some one brought up a meeting at the WH Trump was supposedly holding over Zelensky's head. I know they discussed bilateral meetings in both countries, I didn't hear any threats there either.

.


----------



## The Purge

"Body Language: Jim Jordan Vs Ambassador Taylor"


----------



## OKTexas

RealDave said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay an ad hominem from Domingo. My salient argument was too much for you? LOL
> 
> Again, Trump never asked the Ukraine to make up anything and his request was via an open phone call. You admitted the Biden board seat was iffy and this was not the first time. Remember China and the Bidens?
> 
> Come on man. Use your logic, Diego.
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing between Hunter Biden & China.  There as nothing inappropriate with Joe Biden in Ukraine.
> 
> Trump's extortion is obvious.
> 
> Your argument is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing between Hunter and China, then why did they send 600K+ to an account controlled by him and Devon Archer?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was an investment company.  Company owners have access to their company's bank account.  It does not mean they take it for themselves.  You assfucks are dumber than shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The account was one they both drew from for personal use, it was NOT a customer account. The existence of the account, and the companies involved in making payments to it were revealed in federal court proceeding against Devon Archer. You being ignorant of it doesn't make me dumb. Perhaps you should educate yourself.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden invested in that fund.  So if he did, he would have an account to deal with those investments.
> 
> Instead of trying to pin something on Hunter Biden, you should be worried about your orange buddy.
Click to expand...



The only reason Biden was hired was to buy access to the State Dept. Did you miss post 2745, you might want to check it out.

.


----------



## The Purge

Marie Yovanovitch admits Obama admin prepped her on Hunter Biden.....OH MY, OH M . OH MY....ROTFLMFAO!!!!.....How much more info does AG Barr need?

------------

Former US Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch testified Friday that the Obama administration was so concerned about Hunter Biden’s job on Burisma’s board of directors that she was asked prep questions about the issue by White House staffers before her 2016 Senate confirmation.

In response to questions from GOP counsel Stephen Castor, Yovanovitch testified at the House Intelligence Committee’s second public impeachment hearing that she had been informed about the lucrative gig Hunter Biden landed with the petroleum producer — which paid the son of then-Vice President Joe Biden as much as $50,000 a month despite his seeming lack of relevant experience — but took no action when she arrived at her post.

(Excerpt) Read more at nypost.com ...


----------



## jc456

Meister said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a normal, regular, everyday person tells you that you have nice kids, he is probably simply paying you and your children a complement.
> 
> If a mobster boss tells you that you have nice kids, he could be making a veiled threat to harm your family if you do not do as he wants.
> 
> Since Democrats know that Trump is Evil, they interpret what he says much the same way as the mobster boss.  If Trump says do me a favor.....  then it is extortion, blackmail or bribery.  If Trump merely suggests looking into why a foreign energy company would pay millions to the VP's son to be on their board of directors when he has no experience, then Trump is asking for them to make up dirt to help Trump use against a potential candidate. The democrats and their lap dogs the MSM spin most everything Trump does through the lens that Trump is evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I call this the Thought Police impeachment.  No empirical evidence of anything, only how people interpreted what he said instead of what he actually said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Yovanovitch: The President had a right to withdraw me, but was it necessary to smear my reputation?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with what I said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what the testimony is about.  Not your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With today's testimony....was there a law broken by the president?
> Or, is it just to smear Trump?
Click to expand...

SMEAR Trump


----------



## OKTexas

RealDave said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has every right to FIRE any ambassador for any reason he so chooses. Especially ambassador's stabbing the president in the back, undermining the president's foreign policy which he has a Constitutional right to set. This is not a debate or a negotiation, the State Dept and these appointees work for Trump. The State department is not a separate branch of government, president Trump is their boss.
> 
> 
> 
> So Trump has the right to fire an ambassador that won't go along with his extortion scheme.  I get it.
Click to expand...



She left right when Zelensky was taking office, she had nothing to do with it.

.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Adam Schiff's closing remarks today triggered a Republican! Too bad. It was right on the money

‘I demand to speak!’ Republican bursts into anger over Adam Schiff’s closing remarks



> Republican Rep. Mike Conaway (TX) was not pleased that House Intelligence Committee chairman Adam Schiff (D-CA) got the last word at the second public impeachment hearing on Friday.
> 
> During his closing remarks, Schiff said Trump had engaged in “an effort to coerce, condition or bribe a foreign country into doing [his] dirty work.”
> 
> “The fact that they failed in this solicitation of bribery doesn’t make it any less bribery. Doesn’t make it any less immoral or corrupt. It just means it was unsuccessful. And to that we owe other dedicated public servants who blew the whistle. Had they not blown the whistle we wouldn’t be here and I think it is appalling that my colleagues continue to want to out this whistleblower so that he or she can be punished by this president,” Schiff said.


----------



## Meister

jc456 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I call this the Thought Police impeachment.  No empirical evidence of anything, only how people interpreted what he said instead of what he actually said.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yovanovitch: The President had a right to withdraw me, but was it necessary to smear my reputation?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with what I said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's what the testimony is about.  Not your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With today's testimony....was there a law broken by the president?
> Or, is it just to smear Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SMEAR Trump
Click to expand...

It seems the dem politicians get upset that Trump does what they do to him.
It's a crazy world


----------



## jc456

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Adam Schiff's closing remarks today triggered a Republican! Too bad. It was right on the money
> 
> ‘I demand to speak!’ Republican bursts into anger over Adam Schiff’s closing remarks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republican Rep. Mike Conaway (TX) was not pleased that House Intelligence Committee chairman Adam Schiff (D-CA) got the last word at the second public impeachment hearing on Friday.
> 
> During his closing remarks, Schiff said Trump had engaged in “an effort to coerce, condition or bribe a foreign country into doing [his] dirty work.”
> 
> “The fact that they failed in this solicitation of bribery doesn’t make it any less bribery. Doesn’t make it any less immoral or corrupt. It just means it was unsuccessful. And to that we owe other dedicated public servants who blew the whistle. Had they not blown the whistle we wouldn’t be here and I think it is appalling that my colleagues continue to want to out this whistleblower so that he or she can be punished by this president,” Schiff said.
Click to expand...

Schitt’s  Is afraid of republicans! He’s a fking punk.

BTW, she didn’t have any idea of any crime committed by the president.


----------



## OKTexas

OldLady said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are all so upset. But how about that awesome high energy Castor dude!? He's awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> I had a feeling Castor would play very respectful with her.  She is too sympathetic a witness.
> They haven't let Jordan out of the barn, yet, though.
Click to expand...



Sympathetic about what, she was moved form Ukraine and given a plum posting as a fellow at a university, at taxpayers expense I might add. She was originally appointed for a 3 year posting in May 2016, she reported in Aug that year, she was relieved of her posting at the 3 year mark. She wasn't abused by Trump or anyone else, sympathetic, LMAO.

.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

jc456 said:


> BTW, she didn’t have any idea of any crime committed by the president.


Other do. His fat orange ass will be impeached


----------



## OKTexas

LoneLaugher said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget they threw in EXTORTION between quid pro quo and bribery.
> 
> These bat shit crazy, lunatic demtrash change the game faster than we can keep up with.
> 
> I think today they're hoping the bitch cries. That ought to do it... *the president made me cry because he fired me... WHAAAAAA, WHAAA*. I'm SURE they'll be able to impeach the president on... HE MADE ME CRY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess I should make the case for Blackmail. Yep that's what ol'Trumpybear did.  He tried to Blackmail that president into publicly announcing that the Ukraine was opening an investingation into the Bidens corruption.
> 
> Blackmail I tells ya.
> 
> Doesn't matter what you call it. The turd still stinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blackmail is when you have something damaging about a person, and threaten to release that information unless your demands are met.  And when did Trump ever ask Zelensky to make anything public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many forms of blackmail are considered crimes under state or federal law. Most states treat blackmail as a type of extortion or coercion, which involves threats of violence or other harm in order to compel a person to do something.
> 
> Blackmail Law | Justia
> 
> What you call it doesn't change what he did or that it was done with corrupt intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's our problem with this.  He didn't do anything.  He asked a favor, and now we have this two month impeachment thing going on instead of the Congress doing their jobs.
> 
> What I call it doesn't change what he did, and what you call it doesn't change what he did either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its bribery. It is extortion. The fucker wanted help in the 2020 election and he was willing to use the power
> of the office and our tax dollars to get it. Fuck you for excusing it.
Click to expand...



BS, he was trying to get to the bottom of interference in the 2016 elections and other corruption that occurred in Ukraine.

.


----------



## Olde Europe

BlindBoo said:


> Well I guess I should make the case for Blackmail. Yep that's what ol'Trumpybear did.  He tried to Blackmail that president into publicly announcing that the Ukraine was opening an investingation into the Bidens corruption.
> 
> Blackmail I tells ya.
> 
> Doesn't matter what you call it. The turd still stinks.



Considering that the withholding of the Javelins would predictably result in (additional) Ukrainian wounded and dead, you might even call it "exaction".

There is another aspect that I find is widely overlooked.  Nothing yells "anti-corruption crusade" like removing a widely admired anti-corruption crusader from her office.  Oh, wait, there is one better than that:

Nothing yells "anti-corruption crusade" as loudly as urging your counterpart to bring the power of the state to bear on a political opponent in an obviously politically motivated "investigation".  That's going to teach them Ukrainians a lesson, doesn't it?

That's the U.S. of A. under Trump in a nutshell, teaching the world a lesson in corruption.  Devastating though this is, the number of folks who would go along with all that is worse, still.


----------



## BlindBoo

OKTexas said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess I should make the case for Blackmail. Yep that's what ol'Trumpybear did.  He tried to Blackmail that president into publicly announcing that the Ukraine was opening an investingation into the Bidens corruption.
> 
> Blackmail I tells ya.
> 
> Doesn't matter what you call it. The turd still stinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackmail is when you have something damaging about a person, and threaten to release that information unless your demands are met.  And when did Trump ever ask Zelensky to make anything public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many forms of blackmail are considered crimes under state or federal law. Most states treat blackmail as a type of extortion or coercion, which involves threats of violence or other harm in order to compel a person to do something.
> 
> Blackmail Law | Justia
> 
> What you call it doesn't change what he did or that it was done with corrupt intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's our problem with this.  He didn't do anything.  He asked a favor, and now we have this two month impeachment thing going on instead of the Congress doing their jobs.
> 
> What I call it doesn't change what he did, and what you call it doesn't change what he did either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its bribery. It is extortion. The fucker wanted help in the 2020 election and he was willing to use the power
> of the office and our tax dollars to get it. Fuck you for excusing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BS, he was trying to get to the bottom of interference in the 2016 elections and other corruption that occurred in Ukraine.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

 We have a treaty with them to do that.  Why was he holding up the aid and demanding a public announcement of the 'investigations' into his political rivals before it's release?


----------



## LoneLaugher

OKTexas said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess I should make the case for Blackmail. Yep that's what ol'Trumpybear did.  He tried to Blackmail that president into publicly announcing that the Ukraine was opening an investingation into the Bidens corruption.
> 
> Blackmail I tells ya.
> 
> Doesn't matter what you call it. The turd still stinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackmail is when you have something damaging about a person, and threaten to release that information unless your demands are met.  And when did Trump ever ask Zelensky to make anything public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many forms of blackmail are considered crimes under state or federal law. Most states treat blackmail as a type of extortion or coercion, which involves threats of violence or other harm in order to compel a person to do something.
> 
> Blackmail Law | Justia
> 
> What you call it doesn't change what he did or that it was done with corrupt intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's our problem with this.  He didn't do anything.  He asked a favor, and now we have this two month impeachment thing going on instead of the Congress doing their jobs.
> 
> What I call it doesn't change what he did, and what you call it doesn't change what he did either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its bribery. It is extortion. The fucker wanted help in the 2020 election and he was willing to use the power
> of the office and our tax dollars to get it. Fuck you for excusing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BS, he was trying to get to the bottom of interference in the 2016 elections and other corruption that occurred in Ukraine.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


No. You have to be an idiot to believe that. The only other explanation is that you are aware that this is BS but you feel compelled to say that you believe it. 

I'm not sure which is worse. But both have got to be miserable.


----------



## Ropey

Leaked Bank Records Confirm Burisma-Biden Payments To Morgan Stanley Account


----------



## Ropey




----------



## BlindBoo

Olde Europe said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess I should make the case for Blackmail. Yep that's what ol'Trumpybear did.  He tried to Blackmail that president into publicly announcing that the Ukraine was opening an investingation into the Bidens corruption.
> 
> Blackmail I tells ya.
> 
> Doesn't matter what you call it. The turd still stinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering that the withholding of the Javelins would predictably result in (additional) Ukrainian wounded and dead, you might even call it "exaction".
> 
> There is another aspect that I find is widely overlooked.  Nothing yells "anti-corruption crusade" like removing a widely admired anti-corruption crusader from her office.  Oh, wait, there is one better than that:
> 
> Nothing yells "anti-corruption crusade" as loudly as urging your counterpart to bring the power of the state to bear on a political opponent in an obviously politically motivated "investigation".  That's going to teach them Ukrainians a lesson, doesn't it?
> 
> That's the U.S. of A. under Trump in a nutshell, teaching the world a lesson in corruption.  Devastating though this is, the number of folks who would go along with all that is worse, still.
Click to expand...



It is behavior that cannot be defended.  To allow this type of bastardization of our foreign policy, to allow the executive to attack the loyal opposition in this manner, is an attack on the Republic.


----------



## OKTexas

Syriusly said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> His henchmen made it clear that the aid's release was conditioned on the President of the Ukraine publicly announcing those investigations.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is a first hand witness to this allegation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will be hearing from Ambassador Sondland soon.
Click to expand...



About what, his impressions? That's all that he given so far.

.


----------



## RealDave

AzogtheDefiler said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing between Hunter Biden & China.  There as nothing inappropriate with Joe Biden in Ukraine.
> 
> Trump's extortion is obvious.
> 
> Your argument is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing between Hunter and China, then why did they send 600K+ to an account controlled by him and Devon Archer?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was an investment company.  Company owners have access to their company's bank account.  It does not mean they take it for themselves.  You assfucks are dumber than shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The account was one they both drew from for personal use, it was NOT a customer account. The existence of the account, and the companies involved in making payments to it were revealed in federal court proceeding against Devon Archer. You being ignorant of it doesn't make me dumb. Perhaps you should educate yourself.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden invested in that fund.  So if he did, he would have an account to deal with those investments.
> 
> Instead of trying to pin something on Hunter Biden, you should be worried about your orange buddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO. StupidFakeDave saw nothing wrong with HRCs team smashing blackberries and iPads and now sees nothing wrong with blatant Nepotism by holding a foreign power hostage. Stupidity 101.
Click to expand...

  W

A Trumpette complaining about nepotism?   Now I have seen it all.


----------



## OKTexas

The Purge said:


> Marie Yovanovitch admits Obama admin prepped her on Hunter Biden.....OH MY, OH M . OH MY....ROTFLMFAO!!!!.....How much more info does AG Barr need?
> 
> ------------
> 
> Former US Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch testified Friday that the Obama administration was so concerned about Hunter Biden’s job on Burisma’s board of directors that she was asked prep questions about the issue by White House staffers before her 2016 Senate confirmation.
> 
> In response to questions from GOP counsel Stephen Castor, Yovanovitch testified at the House Intelligence Committee’s second public impeachment hearing that she had been informed about the lucrative gig Hunter Biden landed with the petroleum producer — which paid the son of then-Vice President Joe Biden as much as $50,000 a month despite his seeming lack of relevant experience — but took no action when she arrived at her post.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at nypost.com ...




Yep, she was told to refer any questions on the Bidens to the VPs office.

.


----------



## RealDave

The Purge said:


> "Body Language: Jim Jordan Vs Ambassador Taylor"


 Same body language Jordan used while  condoning perverts at Ohio State?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

RealDave said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing between Hunter and China, then why did they send 600K+ to an account controlled by him and Devon Archer?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> It was an investment company.  Company owners have access to their company's bank account.  It does not mean they take it for themselves.  You assfucks are dumber than shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The account was one they both drew from for personal use, it was NOT a customer account. The existence of the account, and the companies involved in making payments to it were revealed in federal court proceeding against Devon Archer. You being ignorant of it doesn't make me dumb. Perhaps you should educate yourself.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden invested in that fund.  So if he did, he would have an account to deal with those investments.
> 
> Instead of trying to pin something on Hunter Biden, you should be worried about your orange buddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO. StupidFakeDave saw nothing wrong with HRCs team smashing blackberries and iPads and now sees nothing wrong with blatant Nepotism by holding a foreign power hostage. Stupidity 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> W
> 
> A Trumpette complaining about nepotism?   Now I have seen it all.
Click to expand...

Nepotism in private business is fine and will always be there but in Govt it’s bullshit. You’re an idiot Leftist, FakeStupidDave. IDC that Bill and Hillary gave Chelsea the CEO gig at their corrupt foundation and a hefty salary but I would care if they got her a board seat at a private company overseas to garner favors from and for them. FakeStupidDave aren’t you tired of losing debates to me?


----------



## depotoo

Olde Europe said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess I should make the case for Blackmail. Yep that's what ol'Trumpybear did.  He tried to Blackmail that president into publicly announcing that the Ukraine was opening an investingation into the Bidens corruption.
> 
> Blackmail I tells ya.
> 
> Doesn't matter what you call it. The turd still stinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering that the withholding of the Javelins would predictably result in (additional) Ukrainian wounded and dead, you might even call it "exaction".
> 
> There is another aspect that I find is widely overlooked.  Nothing yells "anti-corruption crusade" like removing a widely admired anti-corruption crusader from her office.  Oh, wait, there is one better than that:
> 
> Nothing yells "anti-corruption crusade" as loudly as urging your counterpart to bring the power of the state to bear on a political opponent in an obviously politically motivated "investigation".  That's going to teach them Ukrainians a lesson, doesn't it?
> 
> That's the U.S. of A. under Trump in a nutshell, teaching the world a lesson in corruption.  Devastating though this is, the number of folks who would go along with all that is worse, still.
Click to expand...

Actually, that was under the previous administration.


----------



## The Purge

RealDave said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Body Language: Jim Jordan Vs Ambassador Taylor"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same body language Jordan used while  condoning perverts at Ohio State?
Click to expand...

He condoned you as you say it is the same, you most have been there....nice to know, keep the children away from you!


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Biden said was fully approved by Obama and both House and Congress. It was not to get them to spew BS so Clinton could win. Just so we know more facts here.
> *Discussion of mod actions edited*
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  When did Obama approve it?  When did both houses of Congress approve it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was a joint effort between the US & other nations.  biden, along with other american officials were our point men &  did not go rogue on this.
> 
> What really happened when Biden forced out Ukraine's top prosecutor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There isn't a shred of evidence to support that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it states that biden wasn't alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please quote the relevant material.
Click to expand...


sure little asswipe, i'll throw you a bone -

*Without pressure from Joe Biden, European diplomats, the International Monetary Fund and other international organizations, Shokin would not have been fired, said Daria Kaleniuk, co-founder and executive director of the Anti Corruption Action Centre in Kiev.*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  When did Obama approve it?  When did both houses of Congress approve it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was a joint effort between the US & other nations.  biden, along with other american officials were our point men &  did not go rogue on this.
> 
> What really happened when Biden forced out Ukraine's top prosecutor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There isn't a shred of evidence to support that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it states that biden wasn't alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please quote the relevant material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure little asswipe, i'll throw you a bone -
> 
> *Without pressure from Joe Biden, European diplomats, the International Monetary Fund and other international organizations, Shokin would not have been fired, said Daria Kaleniuk, co-founder and executive director of the Anti Corruption Action Centre in Kiev.*
Click to expand...

You’re flirting with bripat? Weird


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like you to do us a favor *though*
> 
> A direct response to a request to buy Javelin missiles. When talking about the favors, it was clear they were personal in nature.
> 
> 
> 
> Favor regarding 2016 or 2020? 2016 is OK but 2020 is not. Therein lies the intent. How do you prove it was for 2020? I ll wait patiently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because biden is the top candidate that polls are showing who could beat donny.   that video that every dumbfuck here is trying to peddle as the  smoking gun that 'proves' biden was committing a crime....  back in 2018... when donny was a year into his term... but nothingg came of it until after biden got into the race & the polls are favorable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Nothing came of it" until Schiff-for-Brains started trying to impeach Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently you believe we don't watch the news.
Click to expand...


----------



## playtime

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you call that extortion, then what Biden did was worse, since what he did is what the commies are accusing Trump of doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Biden said was fully approved by Obama and both House and Congress. It was not to get them to spew BS so Clinton could win. Just so we know more facts here.
> *Discussion of mod actions edited*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  When did Obama approve it?  When did both houses of Congress approve it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was a joint effort between the US & other nations.  biden, along with other american officials were our point men &  did not go rogue on this.
> 
> What really happened when Biden forced out Ukraine's top prosecutor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that link says what?
Click to expand...


are you illiterate?


----------



## OKTexas

BlindBoo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blackmail is when you have something damaging about a person, and threaten to release that information unless your demands are met.  And when did Trump ever ask Zelensky to make anything public?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many forms of blackmail are considered crimes under state or federal law. Most states treat blackmail as a type of extortion or coercion, which involves threats of violence or other harm in order to compel a person to do something.
> 
> Blackmail Law | Justia
> 
> What you call it doesn't change what he did or that it was done with corrupt intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's our problem with this.  He didn't do anything.  He asked a favor, and now we have this two month impeachment thing going on instead of the Congress doing their jobs.
> 
> What I call it doesn't change what he did, and what you call it doesn't change what he did either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its bribery. It is extortion. The fucker wanted help in the 2020 election and he was willing to use the power
> of the office and our tax dollars to get it. Fuck you for excusing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BS, he was trying to get to the bottom of interference in the 2016 elections and other corruption that occurred in Ukraine.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a treaty with them to do that.  Why was he holding up the aid and demanding a public announcement of the 'investigations' into his political rivals before it's release?
Click to expand...



I don't see he was doing that, that's you peoples propaganda. He was holding aid till he got a feel for the new administration in Ukraine. Remember the new guy just took over in May, just a couple of months before the call. And there are many questions, with more coming every day about the millions flowing into the Biden family in 2016 and beyond.

.


----------



## OKTexas

LoneLaugher said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blackmail is when you have something damaging about a person, and threaten to release that information unless your demands are met.  And when did Trump ever ask Zelensky to make anything public?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many forms of blackmail are considered crimes under state or federal law. Most states treat blackmail as a type of extortion or coercion, which involves threats of violence or other harm in order to compel a person to do something.
> 
> Blackmail Law | Justia
> 
> What you call it doesn't change what he did or that it was done with corrupt intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's our problem with this.  He didn't do anything.  He asked a favor, and now we have this two month impeachment thing going on instead of the Congress doing their jobs.
> 
> What I call it doesn't change what he did, and what you call it doesn't change what he did either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its bribery. It is extortion. The fucker wanted help in the 2020 election and he was willing to use the power
> of the office and our tax dollars to get it. Fuck you for excusing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BS, he was trying to get to the bottom of interference in the 2016 elections and other corruption that occurred in Ukraine.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. You have to be an idiot to believe that. The only other explanation is that you are aware that this is BS but you feel compelled to say that you believe it.
> 
> I'm not sure which is worse. But both have got to be miserable.
Click to expand...



See post 2978, and it appears you commies are the miserable ones. Crying all the damn time. LMAO  More than 3 years of that must really take a toll.

.


----------



## playtime

OKTexas said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay is not admissible evidence, as Jordan made very clear with Sondland's correction that had 6 men and 4 conversations making a mockery of Taylor's "clear (3rd hand) understanding".
> 
> Ken Starr nailed the summary, not a hint of a crime was presented, let alone an impeachable crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sondland will be front & center to testify as a first person witness next week - on wednesday i believe; so there goes your little happy place thought bubble popping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and he will testify that Trump told him directly there was no quid pro quo.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummmm.... he changed his testimony.   d'oh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


wow - what kinda bubble do you live in, kitty cat?

*Sondland, Trump's appointee, changes testimony to say there was clear quid pro quo *
By Mike Lillis and Olivia Beavers - 11/05/19 02:02 PM EST

A top diplomat appointed by President Trump revised his testimony to lawmakers in the House's impeachment inquiry, saying in the latest version that the president’s dealings with Ukraine amounted to a clear quid pro quo.
Sondland, Trump's appointee, changes testimony to say there was clear quid pro quo

or choose any one of the multitudes of articles:

sundland changed testimony - Google Search

you're welcome.


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So extortion is legal.  Who knew?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you call that extortion, then what Biden did was worse, since what he did is what the commies are accusing Trump of doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Biden said was fully approved by Obama and both House and Congress. It was not to get them to spew BS so Clinton could win. Just so we know more facts here.
> *Discussion of mod actions edited*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  When did Obama approve it?  When did both houses of Congress approve it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was a joint effort between the US & other nations.  biden, along with other american officials were our point men &  did not go rogue on this.
> 
> What really happened when Biden forced out Ukraine's top prosecutor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your article is behind a paywall.
Click to expand...


it's from USA TODAY which is not behind anything.  you are a liar.


----------



## OKTexas

BlindBoo said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess I should make the case for Blackmail. Yep that's what ol'Trumpybear did.  He tried to Blackmail that president into publicly announcing that the Ukraine was opening an investingation into the Bidens corruption.
> 
> Blackmail I tells ya.
> 
> Doesn't matter what you call it. The turd still stinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering that the withholding of the Javelins would predictably result in (additional) Ukrainian wounded and dead, you might even call it "exaction".
> 
> There is another aspect that I find is widely overlooked.  Nothing yells "anti-corruption crusade" like removing a widely admired anti-corruption crusader from her office.  Oh, wait, there is one better than that:
> 
> Nothing yells "anti-corruption crusade" as loudly as urging your counterpart to bring the power of the state to bear on a political opponent in an obviously politically motivated "investigation".  That's going to teach them Ukrainians a lesson, doesn't it?
> 
> That's the U.S. of A. under Trump in a nutshell, teaching the world a lesson in corruption.  Devastating though this is, the number of folks who would go along with all that is worse, still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is behavior that cannot be defended.  To allow this type of bastardization of our foreign policy, to allow the executive to attack the loyal opposition in this manner, is an attack on the Republic.
Click to expand...



Damn, there's not suppose to be opposition within the administration, loyal or otherwise. These fuckers are hired to carry out the policy of their elected boss, not try implement their own policy.

.


----------



## playtime

OKTexas said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok, all Sondland can testify to is a "thought crime" since no crime was committed, let alone an impeachable crime.
> Ukraine got the money and didn't investigate the Bidens, QED, no crime, period, full stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ray ray ray.... articles of impeachment do not hafta follow traditional criminal law.  doucherwitz is grabbing at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah see how far it gets in the senate without criminal wrong doing.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


silly kitty cat...  this is much bigger than just getting the complacent (R)s to see the light & get on the right side of history.


----------



## playtime

OKTexas said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ray ray ray.... articles of impeachment do not hafta follow traditional criminal law.  doucherwitz is grabbing at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah see how far it gets in the senate without criminal wrong doing.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure there are many Republicans who will vote no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can think of a couple of dems that may as well.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


literally only 2.


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> 
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ray ray ray.... articles of impeachment do not hafta follow traditional criminal law.  doucherwitz is grabbing at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah see how far it gets in the senate without criminal wrong doing.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> silly kitty cat...  this is much bigger than just getting the complacent (R)s to see the light & get on the right side of history.
Click to expand...


"Getting on the right side of history" means riding the turd all the way down the toilet bowl.


----------



## Baz Ares

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Favor regarding 2016 or 2020? 2016 is OK but 2020 is not. Therein lies the intent. How do you prove it was for 2020? I ll wait patiently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because biden is the top candidate that polls are showing who could beat donny.   that video that every dumbfuck here is trying to peddle as the  smoking gun that 'proves' biden was committing a crime....  back in 2018... when donny was a year into his term... but nothingg came of it until after biden got into the race & the polls are favorable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Nothing came of it" until Schiff-for-Brains started trying to impeach Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently you believe we don't watch the news.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was a joint effort between the US & other nations.  biden, along with other american officials were our point men &  did not go rogue on this.
> 
> What really happened when Biden forced out Ukraine's top prosecutor
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a shred of evidence to support that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it states that biden wasn't alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please quote the relevant material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure little asswipe, i'll throw you a bone -
> 
> *Without pressure from Joe Biden, European diplomats, the International Monetary Fund and other international organizations, Shokin would not have been fired, said Daria Kaleniuk, co-founder and executive director of the Anti Corruption Action Centre in Kiev.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re flirting with bripat? Weird
Click to expand...



what's wrong with you?


----------



## OKTexas

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  When did Obama approve it?  When did both houses of Congress approve it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was a joint effort between the US & other nations.  biden, along with other american officials were our point men &  did not go rogue on this.
> 
> What really happened when Biden forced out Ukraine's top prosecutor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There isn't a shred of evidence to support that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it states that biden wasn't alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please quote the relevant material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure little asswipe, i'll throw you a bone -
> 
> *Without pressure from Joe Biden, European diplomats, the International Monetary Fund and other international organizations, Shokin would not have been fired, said Daria Kaleniuk, co-founder and executive director of the Anti Corruption Action Centre in Kiev.*
Click to expand...




Wow, quoting a Soros front organization. That's really laughable.

.


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ray ray ray.... articles of impeachment do not hafta follow traditional criminal law.  doucherwitz is grabbing at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah see how far it gets in the senate without criminal wrong doing.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> silly kitty cat...  this is much bigger than just getting the complacent (R)s to see the light & get on the right side of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Getting on the right side of history" means riding the turd all the way down the toilet bowl.
Click to expand...


oooOOOOooo....  how profound.


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ray ray ray.... articles of impeachment do not hafta follow traditional criminal law.  doucherwitz is grabbing at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah see how far it gets in the senate without criminal wrong doing.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> silly kitty cat...  this is much bigger than just getting the complacent (R)s to see the light & get on the right side of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Getting on the right side of history" means riding the turd all the way down the toilet bowl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oooOOOOooo....  how profound.
Click to expand...

That's about as much as your shriveled brain can absorb.


----------



## IM2

OKTexas said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was a joint effort between the US & other nations.  biden, along with other american officials were our point men &  did not go rogue on this.
> 
> What really happened when Biden forced out Ukraine's top prosecutor
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a shred of evidence to support that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it states that biden wasn't alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please quote the relevant material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure little asswipe, i'll throw you a bone -
> 
> *Without pressure from Joe Biden, European diplomats, the International Monetary Fund and other international organizations, Shokin would not have been fired, said Daria Kaleniuk, co-founder and executive director of the Anti Corruption Action Centre in Kiev.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, quoting a Soros front organization. That's really laughable.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

This George Soros, who we never see, must be the president of planet earth.


----------



## playtime

OKTexas said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was a joint effort between the US & other nations.  biden, along with other american officials were our point men &  did not go rogue on this.
> 
> What really happened when Biden forced out Ukraine's top prosecutor
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a shred of evidence to support that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it states that biden wasn't alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please quote the relevant material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure little asswipe, i'll throw you a bone -
> 
> *Without pressure from Joe Biden, European diplomats, the International Monetary Fund and other international organizations, Shokin would not have been fired, said Daria Kaleniuk, co-founder and executive director of the Anti Corruption Action Centre in Kiev.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, quoting a Soros front organization. That's really laughable.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


you & your fellow basket dwellers are the ones to be laughed at.

*A Republican Conspiracy Theory About a Biden-in-Ukraine Scandal Has Gone Mainstream. But It Is Not True.*



Robert Mackey
May 10 2019, 9:52 p.m.

In an interview with The Intercept, Daria Kaleniuk, an American-educated lawyer who founded Ukraine’s Anti-Corruption Action Center, expressed frustration that two recent front-page stories in the New York Times, on how the conspiracy theory is being used to attack Biden, failed to properly debunk the false accusation. According to Kaleniuk, and a former anti-corruption prosecutor, there is simply no truth to the rumor now spreading like wildfire across the internet.

The United States and other Western nations had for months called for the ousting of Mr. Shokin, who was widely criticized for turning a blind eye to corrupt practices and for defending the interests of a venal and entrenched elite. He was one of several political figures in Kiev whom reformers and Western diplomats saw as a worrying indicator of a return to past corrupt practices, two years after a revolution that was supposed to put a stop to self-dealing by those in power.
A Republican Conspiracy Theory About a Biden-in-Ukraine Scandal Has Gone Mainstream. But It Is Not True.

lol... next?


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ray ray ray.... articles of impeachment do not hafta follow traditional criminal law.  doucherwitz is grabbing at straws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah see how far it gets in the senate without criminal wrong doing.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> silly kitty cat...  this is much bigger than just getting the complacent (R)s to see the light & get on the right side of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Getting on the right side of history" means riding the turd all the way down the toilet bowl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oooOOOOooo....  how profound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's about as much as your shriveled brain can absorb.
Click to expand...


so basically all you have left is 3rd grade insults.  no wonder donny loves you long time.


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a shred of evidence to support that claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it states that biden wasn't alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please quote the relevant material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure little asswipe, i'll throw you a bone -
> 
> *Without pressure from Joe Biden, European diplomats, the International Monetary Fund and other international organizations, Shokin would not have been fired, said Daria Kaleniuk, co-founder and executive director of the Anti Corruption Action Centre in Kiev.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, quoting a Soros front organization. That's really laughable.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you & your fellow basket dwellers are the ones to be laughed at.
> 
> *A Republican Conspiracy Theory About a Biden-in-Ukraine Scandal Has Gone Mainstream. But It Is Not True.*
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Mackey
> May 10 2019, 9:52 p.m.
> 
> In an interview with The Intercept, Daria Kaleniuk, an American-educated lawyer who founded Ukraine’s Anti-Corruption Action Center, expressed frustration that two recent front-page stories in the New York Times, on how the conspiracy theory is being used to attack Biden, failed to properly debunk the false accusation. According to Kaleniuk, and a former anti-corruption prosecutor, there is simply no truth to the rumor now spreading like wildfire across the internet.
> 
> The United States and other Western nations had for months called for the ousting of Mr. Shokin, who was widely criticized for turning a blind eye to corrupt practices and for defending the interests of a venal and entrenched elite. He was one of several political figures in Kiev whom reformers and Western diplomats saw as a worrying indicator of a return to past corrupt practices, two years after a revolution that was supposed to put a stop to self-dealing by those in power.
> A Republican Conspiracy Theory About a Biden-in-Ukraine Scandal Has Gone Mainstream. But It Is Not True.
> 
> lol... next?
Click to expand...

Another Dim talking point that has never been proven.


----------



## Bush92

Let’s call the third hand information whistleblower to testify. Why not? If the law was violated...prosecute her.


----------



## Bush92

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah see how far it gets in the senate without criminal wrong doing.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silly kitty cat...  this is much bigger than just getting the complacent (R)s to see the light & get on the right side of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Getting on the right side of history" means riding the turd all the way down the toilet bowl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oooOOOOooo....  how profound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's about as much as your shriveled brain can absorb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so basically all you have left is 3rd grade insults.  no wonder donny loves you long time.
Click to expand...

You’re ignorant of American government and politics. Trump is safe from yet ANOTHER partisan attempt by Democrats to overturn the 2016 election.


----------



## OKTexas

playtime said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay is not admissible evidence, as Jordan made very clear with Sondland's correction that had 6 men and 4 conversations making a mockery of Taylor's "clear (3rd hand) understanding".
> 
> Ken Starr nailed the summary, not a hint of a crime was presented, let alone an impeachable crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sondland will be front & center to testify as a first person witness next week - on wednesday i believe; so there goes your little happy place thought bubble popping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and he will testify that Trump told him directly there was no quid pro quo.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummmm.... he changed his testimony.   d'oh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow - what kinda bubble do you live in, kitty cat?
> 
> *Sondland, Trump's appointee, changes testimony to say there was clear quid pro quo *
> By Mike Lillis and Olivia Beavers - 11/05/19 02:02 PM EST
> 
> A top diplomat appointed by President Trump revised his testimony to lawmakers in the House's impeachment inquiry, saying in the latest version that the president’s dealings with Ukraine amounted to a clear quid pro quo.
> Sondland, Trump's appointee, changes testimony to say there was clear quid pro quo
> 
> or choose any one of the multitudes of articles:
> 
> sundland changed testimony - Google Search
> 
> you're welcome.
Click to expand...



From your link:

_“After a large meeting, I now recall speaking individually with Mr. Yermak, where I said that resumption of *U.S. aid would likely not occur until Ukraine provided the public anti-corruption statement that we had been discussing for many weeks,” *Sondland said._

Wow, how non-specific can you get? Was there a mention of the Bidens I missed in there somewhere? And that meeting happened more than a month after the call. Also both the Ukraine President and Foreign Minister said flat out they knew of no linkage to the aid.

.


----------



## OKTexas

playtime said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> sondalnd admitted that there was a shake down.
> 
> 
> 
> A shakedown with no quid, no pro, and no quo?
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ray ray ray.... articles of impeachment do not hafta follow traditional criminal law.  doucherwitz is grabbing at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah see how far it gets in the senate without criminal wrong doing.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> silly kitty cat...  this is much bigger than just getting the complacent (R)s to see the light & get on the right side of history.
Click to expand...



So far the only bipartisanship has been on the side of the (R)s, dip. The only defections have come from your side, with many more to come, bet on it.

.


----------



## Bush92

Let’s get the whistleblower to testify....or did Hunter Biden screw her like he did his dead brother’s wife?


----------



## playtime

OKTexas said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> sondland will be front & center to testify as a first person witness next week - on wednesday i believe; so there goes your little happy place thought bubble popping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and he will testify that Trump told him directly there was no quid pro quo.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummmm.... he changed his testimony.   d'oh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow - what kinda bubble do you live in, kitty cat?
> 
> *Sondland, Trump's appointee, changes testimony to say there was clear quid pro quo *
> By Mike Lillis and Olivia Beavers - 11/05/19 02:02 PM EST
> 
> A top diplomat appointed by President Trump revised his testimony to lawmakers in the House's impeachment inquiry, saying in the latest version that the president’s dealings with Ukraine amounted to a clear quid pro quo.
> Sondland, Trump's appointee, changes testimony to say there was clear quid pro quo
> 
> or choose any one of the multitudes of articles:
> 
> sundland changed testimony - Google Search
> 
> you're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From your link:
> 
> _“After a large meeting, I now recall speaking individually with Mr. Yermak, where I said that resumption of *U.S. aid would likely not occur until Ukraine provided the public anti-corruption statement that we had been discussing for many weeks,” *Sondland said._
> 
> Wow, how non-specific can you get? Was there a mention of the Bidens I missed in there somewhere? And that meeting happened more than a month after the call. Also both the Ukraine President and Foreign Minister said flat out they knew of no linkage to the aid.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


there was quid pro quo as quoted by sondland after he changed his testimony.  he will also be testifying openly on wednesday including the new info that came out about his underling overhearing his conversation with donny on unsecured cell phones,

in a restaurant,

in kiev,

that is crawling with roooskie commie spies.


lol.......................


----------



## OKTexas

playtime said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter if there was.  As Professor Dershowitz pointed out, there is no law against quid pro quo's in the statute.  He looked up, down and sideways.  Couldn't find one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ray ray ray.... articles of impeachment do not hafta follow traditional criminal law.  doucherwitz is grabbing at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah see how far it gets in the senate without criminal wrong doing.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure there are many Republicans who will vote no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can think of a couple of dems that may as well.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> literally only 2.
Click to expand...



You've already had 2, I'm talking in the Senate.

.


----------



## Ame®icano

Flash said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey Obama appointed ambassador bitch.*
> 
> *An impeachment hearing is not about you being butt hurt over getting fired.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was appointed to Ukraine in May 2016, just in time for the Ukrainian meddling with DNC against Trump. She's part of the whole Clinton/Democrat conspiracy against Trump.
> 
> What does she think, that once you're Ambassador, you'll remain Ambassador for life? Was she also butthurt when she was recalled from Ambassador post from Armenia in 2011? Why she was recalled back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama appointed ambassador bitch was fired because she was closely associated with the old corrupt Ukrainian President and the new President wanted her gone.
> 
> Next witness please.
Click to expand...


By firing, Trump did favor to Ukraine.


----------



## playtime

OKTexas said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ray ray ray.... articles of impeachment do not hafta follow traditional criminal law.  doucherwitz is grabbing at straws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah see how far it gets in the senate without criminal wrong doing.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure there are many Republicans who will vote no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can think of a couple of dems that may as well.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> literally only 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've already had 2, I'm talking in the Senate.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


i already said that doesn't matter at this point - but i hope you aren't betting on a rock solid united front from all the (R)s, are you?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a shred of evidence to support that claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it states that biden wasn't alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please quote the relevant material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure little asswipe, i'll throw you a bone -
> 
> *Without pressure from Joe Biden, European diplomats, the International Monetary Fund and other international organizations, Shokin would not have been fired, said Daria Kaleniuk, co-founder and executive director of the Anti Corruption Action Centre in Kiev.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re flirting with bripat? Weird
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what's wrong with you?
Click to expand...

I am not the one flirting. LOL


----------



## RealDave

Bush92 said:


> Let’s get the whistleblower to testify....or did Hunter Biden screw her like he did his dead brother’s wife?




Hunter Biden dated is dead bother's widow. 

What is your problem with this?


----------



## BluesLegend

joaquinmiller said:


> The impeachable offenses are bribery, misuse of an office of trust, and contempt of Congress.  You could shoehorn in a couple more, if you wanted to take your time.



Have you read the U.S. Constitution and what the founders meant by bribery?


----------



## Ropey

Bush92 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political hack for Warren.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lesh

Laura Ingraham Literally Said 'Attempted Bribery Is Not In Constitution'

Yes Fox News idiots are admitting the crime.

And newsflash, "attempted" criminal acts are crimes in themselves

He got caught in the act...because the whistle blower came forward...and that's the only reason he didn't succeed


----------



## joaquinmiller

BluesLegend said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> The impeachable offenses are bribery, misuse of an office of trust, and contempt of Congress.  You could shoehorn in a couple more, if you wanted to take your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read the U.S. Constitution and what the founders meant by bribery?
Click to expand...


Feel free to explain it to me.


----------



## OKTexas

playtime said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a shred of evidence to support that claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it states that biden wasn't alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please quote the relevant material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure little asswipe, i'll throw you a bone -
> 
> *Without pressure from Joe Biden, European diplomats, the International Monetary Fund and other international organizations, Shokin would not have been fired, said Daria Kaleniuk, co-founder and executive director of the Anti Corruption Action Centre in Kiev.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, quoting a Soros front organization. That's really laughable.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you & your fellow basket dwellers are the ones to be laughed at.
> 
> *A Republican Conspiracy Theory About a Biden-in-Ukraine Scandal Has Gone Mainstream. But It Is Not True.*
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Mackey
> May 10 2019, 9:52 p.m.
> 
> In an interview with The Intercept, Daria Kaleniuk, an American-educated lawyer who founded Ukraine’s Anti-Corruption Action Center, expressed frustration that two recent front-page stories in the New York Times, on how the conspiracy theory is being used to attack Biden, failed to properly debunk the false accusation. According to Kaleniuk, and a former anti-corruption prosecutor, there is simply no truth to the rumor now spreading like wildfire across the internet.
> 
> The United States and other Western nations had for months called for the ousting of Mr. Shokin, who was widely criticized for turning a blind eye to corrupt practices and for defending the interests of a venal and entrenched elite. He was one of several political figures in Kiev whom reformers and Western diplomats saw as a worrying indicator of a return to past corrupt practices, two years after a revolution that was supposed to put a stop to self-dealing by those in power.
> A Republican Conspiracy Theory About a Biden-in-Ukraine Scandal Has Gone Mainstream. But It Is Not True.
> 
> lol... next?
Click to expand...



Check where their funding comes from, does the Open Societies Foundation ring any bells?

.


----------



## Bush92

RealDave said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s get the whistleblower to testify....or did Hunter Biden screw her like he did his dead brother’s wife?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden dated is dead bother's widow.
> 
> What is your problem with this?
Click to expand...

Because it’s sick and they were probably fucking while he was deployed in military. The fact you can’t identify that his actions were 100% disgraceful says much about you. BTW dummy, his “dead brother’s wife” means “widow.” What a sick bastard you are.


----------



## Billy_Bob

You idiots are so desperate...


----------



## Bush92

Ropey said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political hack for Warren.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Stefanik is all class. God Bless Her.


----------



## Bush92

joaquinmiller said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> The impeachable offenses are bribery, misuse of an office of trust, and contempt of Congress.  You could shoehorn in a couple more, if you wanted to take your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read the U.S. Constitution and what the founders meant by bribery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to explain it to me.
Click to expand...

I will. Founders never said shit about it because they expected it to happen.


----------



## Bush92

Ropey said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political hack for Warren.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Was that first photo Stefanik? Hottie.


----------



## OKTexas

playtime said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and he will testify that Trump told him directly there was no quid pro quo.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummmm.... he changed his testimony.   d'oh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow - what kinda bubble do you live in, kitty cat?
> 
> *Sondland, Trump's appointee, changes testimony to say there was clear quid pro quo *
> By Mike Lillis and Olivia Beavers - 11/05/19 02:02 PM EST
> 
> A top diplomat appointed by President Trump revised his testimony to lawmakers in the House's impeachment inquiry, saying in the latest version that the president’s dealings with Ukraine amounted to a clear quid pro quo.
> Sondland, Trump's appointee, changes testimony to say there was clear quid pro quo
> 
> or choose any one of the multitudes of articles:
> 
> sundland changed testimony - Google Search
> 
> you're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From your link:
> 
> _“After a large meeting, I now recall speaking individually with Mr. Yermak, where I said that resumption of *U.S. aid would likely not occur until Ukraine provided the public anti-corruption statement that we had been discussing for many weeks,” *Sondland said._
> 
> Wow, how non-specific can you get? Was there a mention of the Bidens I missed in there somewhere? And that meeting happened more than a month after the call. Also both the Ukraine President and Foreign Minister said flat out they knew of no linkage to the aid.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there was quid pro quo as quoted by sondland after he changed his testimony.  he will also be testifying openly on wednesday including the new info that came out about his underling overhearing his conversation with donny on unsecured cell phones,
> 
> in a restaurant,
> 
> in kiev,
> 
> that is crawling with roooskie commie spies.
> 
> 
> lol.......................
Click to expand...



Oh, ok, so the Ukraine President and Foreign Minister are lying, got it.

.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

OldLady said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this testimony in your view is about this woman's feelings being hurt?  Gee, I thought it was about Trump breaking some kind of law.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I did tell you what I'm getting out of this testimony, though, I don't know if it's illegal.  But he's a puppet for Putin.  I've never said this before, but it's pretty damned clear now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course he is.
> 
> View attachment 290001
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It took more than the Mueller investigation to convince me, but this has done it.
> 
> Schiff is now trying to explain why he presented her testimony to us.
> Smear Trump stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He can't tell you the reason for anything because then he'd have to be honest.  While I only watched part of it, it seems to me like it was a complete waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a lot of using her to make long speeches by the people supposedly asking her "questions."  You know how they do that.
> Jordan did such a long one she had to ask him if there was a question in there.  He said yes, and she asked him to please repeat it....everyone had a laugh
Click to expand...


The entire thing was a laugh. Can you tell me the purpose of her being there in regards to this inquiry?


----------



## OKTexas

playtime said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah see how far it gets in the senate without criminal wrong doing.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there are many Republicans who will vote no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can think of a couple of dems that may as well.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> literally only 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've already had 2, I'm talking in the Senate.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i already said that doesn't matter at this point - but i hope you aren't betting on a rock solid united front from all the (R)s, are you?
Click to expand...



At this point, yep, with some defections from the Ds. Right now I don't even see this crap making it to the senate. Like I said before, this is nothing but a commie campaign trick, pulling anything they can to try to effect public opinion.

.

.


----------



## Bush92

OKTexas said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there are many Republicans who will vote no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can think of a couple of dems that may as well.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> literally only 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've already had 2, I'm talking in the Senate.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i already said that doesn't matter at this point - but i hope you aren't betting on a rock solid united front from all the (R)s, are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, yep, with some defections from the Ds. Right now I don't even see this crap making it to the senate. Like I said before, this is nothing but a commie campaign trick, pulling anything they can to try to effect public opinion.
> 
> .
> 
> .
Click to expand...

It’s making mockery of the Constitution and our Democratic Republic. Pathetic and disgraceful conduct by Democrats.


----------



## karpenter

Aid Had Until Sep 30 To Be Released
Trump Released It Sept 11
With-Out Confirmation Of Any Investigation
No QPQ, No Bribery, No Extortion
No Case


----------



## Baz Ares

Bush92 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political hack for Warren.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that first photo Stefanik? Hottie.
Click to expand...


Are you sure?



> Stefanik opposed Trump's 2017 executive order imposing a temporary ban on travel and immigration to the United States by nationals of seven Muslim-majority countries.
> 
> On March 26, 2019, Stefanik was one of fourteen Republicans to vote with all House Democrats to override President Trump's veto of a measure unwinding the latter's declaration of a national emergency at the southern border
> 
> LGBT Issues In the 116th Congress, Stefanik was one of eight Republicans to vote in favor of the Equality Act
> 
> Stefanik criticized President Donald Trump's decision to withdraw from the Paris climate agreement, saying the decision was "misguided" and "harms the ongoing effort to fight climate change while also isolating us from our allies


----------



## skye

Lesh said:


> Laura Ingraham Literally Said 'Attempted Bribery Is Not In Constitution'
> 
> Yes Fox News idiots are admitting the crime.
> 
> And newsflash, "attempted" criminal acts are crimes in themselves
> 
> He got caught in the act...because the whistle blower came forward...and that's the only reason he didn't succeed




^^^


----------



## OKTexas

Bush92 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can think of a couple of dems that may as well.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> literally only 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've already had 2, I'm talking in the Senate.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i already said that doesn't matter at this point - but i hope you aren't betting on a rock solid united front from all the (R)s, are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, yep, with some defections from the Ds. Right now I don't even see this crap making it to the senate. Like I said before, this is nothing but a commie campaign trick, pulling anything they can to try to effect public opinion.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s making mockery of the Constitution and our Democratic Republic. Pathetic and disgraceful conduct by Democrats.
Click to expand...



They're commies, what can you expect?

.


----------



## MarathonMike

But you're cool with Biden putting the screws to Ukraine forcing them to fire the prosecutor that was going to fry his son, right? No whistleblower needed, Biden not only admits it, he brags about it.


----------



## Lakhota

Lesh said:


> Laura Ingraham Literally Said 'Attempted Bribery Is Not In Constitution'
> 
> Yes Fox News idiots are admitting the crime.
> 
> And newsflash, "attempted" criminal acts are crimes in themselves
> 
> He got caught in the act...because the whistle blower came forward...and that's the only reason he didn't succeed



More proof that NaziCons are idiots.


----------



## Norman

Mods, move to the conspiracy section please.


----------



## Billy_Bob

Lakhota said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laura Ingraham Literally Said 'Attempted Bribery Is Not In Constitution'
> 
> Yes Fox News idiots are admitting the crime.
> 
> And newsflash, "attempted" criminal acts are crimes in themselves
> 
> He got caught in the act...because the whistle blower came forward...and that's the only reason he didn't succeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More proof that NaziCons are idiots.
Click to expand...

no matter how much you kick, scream and cry like a little bitch and throw a tantrum, the facts prove you wrong.  there is no crime.....  Unless you include Quid Pro Joe and his son hunter...


----------



## Lakhota

Billy_Bob said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laura Ingraham Literally Said 'Attempted Bribery Is Not In Constitution'
> 
> Yes Fox News idiots are admitting the crime.
> 
> And newsflash, "attempted" criminal acts are crimes in themselves
> 
> He got caught in the act...because the whistle blower came forward...and that's the only reason he didn't succeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More proof that NaziCons are idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no matter how much you kick, scream and cry like a little bitch and throw a tantrum, the facts prove you wrong.  there is no crime.....  Unless you include Quid Pro Joe and his son hunter...
Click to expand...


Are you saying that "attempted" bribery/extortion isn't a crime?


----------



## Bush92

OKTexas said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> literally only 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've already had 2, I'm talking in the Senate.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i already said that doesn't matter at this point - but i hope you aren't betting on a rock solid united front from all the (R)s, are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, yep, with some defections from the Ds. Right now I don't even see this crap making it to the senate. Like I said before, this is nothing but a commie campaign trick, pulling anything they can to try to effect public opinion.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s making mockery of the Constitution and our Democratic Republic. Pathetic and disgraceful conduct by Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Their commies, what can you expect?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Plan has been in effect to take over Democratic Party since 1962.


----------



## BluesLegend

Ray From Cleveland said:


> The entire thing was a laugh. Can you tell me the purpose of her being there in regards to this inquiry?



She was there to testify that she got fired months before Trumps call with the Ukraine president and didn't know anything relevant.


----------



## Weatherman2020

BluesLegend said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has every right to FIRE any ambassador for any reason he so chooses. Especially ambassador's stabbing the president in the back, undermining the president's foreign policy which he has a Constitutional right to set. This is not a debate or a negotiation, the State Dept and these appointees work for Trump. The State department is not a separate branch of government, president Trump is their boss.
> 
> 
> 
> So Trump has the right to fire an ambassador that won't go along with his extortion scheme.  I get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See... even YOU can't keep up with your demtard propaganda. Extortion is out already, pard, it's BRIBERY now... I think... at least it was, but I think today it's going to change again to... "HE MADE ME CRY."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bingo, this is the left trying to spin "Trump is mean" into some kind of impeachable offense.
Click to expand...

Give her a break for crying. Women are the weaker sex.


----------



## skye

Lakhota said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laura Ingraham Literally Said 'Attempted Bribery Is Not In Constitution'
> 
> Yes Fox News idiots are admitting the crime.
> 
> And newsflash, "attempted" criminal acts are crimes in themselves
> 
> He got caught in the act...because the whistle blower came forward...and that's the only reason he didn't succeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More proof that NaziCons are idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no matter how much you kick, scream and cry like a little bitch and throw a tantrum, the facts prove you wrong.  there is no crime.....  Unless you include Quid Pro Joe and his son hunter...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that "attempted" bribery/extortion isn't a crime?
Click to expand...



No!

But two scoops of ice-cream IS a crime  indeed!


----------



## Bush92

Baz Ares said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political hack for Warren.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that first photo Stefanik? Hottie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stefanik opposed Trump's 2017 executive order imposing a temporary ban on travel and immigration to the United States by nationals of seven Muslim-majority countries.
> 
> On March 26, 2019, Stefanik was one of fourteen Republicans to vote with all House Democrats to override President Trump's veto of a measure unwinding the latter's declaration of a national emergency at the southern border
> 
> LGBT Issues In the 116th Congress, Stefanik was one of eight Republicans to vote in favor of the Equality Act
> 
> Stefanik criticized President Donald Trump's decision to withdraw from the Paris climate agreement, saying the decision was "misguided" and "harms the ongoing effort to fight climate change while also isolating us from our allies
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Woodrow answers “yes” to that question.


----------



## BluesLegend

Weatherman2020 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has every right to FIRE any ambassador for any reason he so chooses. Especially ambassador's stabbing the president in the back, undermining the president's foreign policy which he has a Constitutional right to set. This is not a debate or a negotiation, the State Dept and these appointees work for Trump. The State department is not a separate branch of government, president Trump is their boss.
> 
> 
> 
> So Trump has the right to fire an ambassador that won't go along with his extortion scheme.  I get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See... even YOU can't keep up with your demtard propaganda. Extortion is out already, pard, it's BRIBERY now... I think... at least it was, but I think today it's going to change again to... "HE MADE ME CRY."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bingo, this is the left trying to spin "Trump is mean" into some kind of impeachable offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give her a break for crying. Women are the weaker sex.
Click to expand...


I'm guessing they were faux tears, was a fresh cut onion found in her purse?


----------



## Lesh

karpenter said:


> Aid Had Until Sep 30 To Be Released
> Trump Released It Sept 11
> With-Out Confirmation Of Any Investigation
> No QPQ, No Bribery, No Extortion
> No Case
> 
> And The Ukrainians Were Left Unaware ??


Trump held that aid up for MONTHS...and only released it because Bolton forced his hand...and within just days...that aid would have expired if it wasn't released


----------



## hjmick

_“Convicted of a crime I didn’t even commit. Hah! Attempted murder? Now honestly, what is that? Do they give a Nobel Prize for attempted chemistry? Do they?” _

— Sideshow Bob, “The Simpsons,” Season Six, Episode Five, 1994

One of the defenses of Trump is — literally — a TV-cartoon joke


----------



## Sunni Man

Lesh said:


> *because the whistle blower came forward...*


Exactly when did the unknown invisible alleged whistle blower come forward??   ...


----------



## Faun

teddyearp said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a phone call, ya moron, not a novel. There were no pages on that phone call -- only dialog.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh goody!  Here comes the name calling.  That means you know your argument is without any merit at all.  RealDave implied that the two sentences were spoken together.  They were not.  Do try to keep up.
Click to expand...

They were both favors Trump asked for during the same phone call.


----------



## Billy_Bob

Lakhota said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laura Ingraham Literally Said 'Attempted Bribery Is Not In Constitution'
> 
> Yes Fox News idiots are admitting the crime.
> 
> And newsflash, "attempted" criminal acts are crimes in themselves
> 
> He got caught in the act...because the whistle blower came forward...and that's the only reason he didn't succeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More proof that NaziCons are idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no matter how much you kick, scream and cry like a little bitch and throw a tantrum, the facts prove you wrong.  there is no crime.....  Unless you include Quid Pro Joe and his son hunter...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that "attempted" bribery/extortion isn't a crime?
Click to expand...

You have no proof of it..  So Fuck Off!


----------



## Lesh

MarathonMike said:


> But you're cool with Biden putting the screws to Ukraine forcing them to fire the prosecutor that was going to fry his son, right? No whistleblower needed, Biden not only admits it, he brags about it.


Notice that you even admit that Biden's son WASN'T under investigation.

Your claim (and that of the corrupt prosecutor that Biden helped get rid of) was that he was "going to" investigate Biden or Burisma...or something.

Again...Biden's actions regarding Shokin (the corrupt prosecutor) were supported by virtually the entire international community. The IMF, the EU, the World Bank, The Ukrainian Parliament, the G7, and a bunch of GOP Senators...notably Ron Johnson among them


----------



## Bush92

Weatherman2020 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has every right to FIRE any ambassador for any reason he so chooses. Especially ambassador's stabbing the president in the back, undermining the president's foreign policy which he has a Constitutional right to set. This is not a debate or a negotiation, the State Dept and these appointees work for Trump. The State department is not a separate branch of government, president Trump is their boss.
> 
> 
> 
> So Trump has the right to fire an ambassador that won't go along with his extortion scheme.  I get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See... even YOU can't keep up with your demtard propaganda. Extortion is out already, pard, it's BRIBERY now... I think... at least it was, but I think today it's going to change again to... "HE MADE ME CRY."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bingo, this is the left trying to spin "Trump is mean" into some kind of impeachable offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give her a break for crying. Women are the weaker sex.
Click to expand...

These were real tears. Hence the farce of an impeachment we have today.


----------



## Billy_Bob

Lesh said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aid Had Until Sep 30 To Be Released
> Trump Released It Sept 11
> With-Out Confirmation Of Any Investigation
> No QPQ, No Bribery, No Extortion
> No Case
> 
> And The Ukrainians Were Left Unaware ??
> 
> 
> 
> Trump held that aid up for MONTHS...and only released it because Bolton forced his hand...and within just days...that aid would have expired if it wasn't released
Click to expand...

He did it lawfully you fucking retard!   The President has the duty to make sure our funds are spent wisely under the law..


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lesh said:


> Laura Ingraham Literally Said 'Attempted Bribery Is Not In Constitution'
> 
> Yes Fox News idiots are admitting the crime.
> 
> And newsflash, "attempted" criminal acts are crimes in themselves
> 
> He got caught in the act...because the whistle blower came forward...and that's the only reason he didn't succeed



Give the clown show a rest.

The powers that be know it's a farce...see a new Dow record to confirm. 28,000 ...28 fcking thousand


----------



## Bush92

Faun said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a phone call, ya moron, not a novel. There were no pages on that phone call -- only dialog.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh goody!  Here comes the name calling.  That means you know your argument is without any merit at all.  RealDave implied that the two sentences were spoken together.  They were not.  Do try to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were both favors Trump asked for during the same phone call.
Click to expand...

You’re to dumb to boil water.


----------



## LeftofLeft

Lesh said:


> Laura Ingraham Literally Said 'Attempted Bribery Is Not In Constitution'
> 
> Yes Fox News idiots are admitting the crime.
> 
> And newsflash, "attempted" criminal acts are crimes in themselves
> 
> He got caught in the act...because the whistle blower came forward...and that's the only reason he didn't succeed



This coming from the side of “ hearsay is better than facts” as a prosecution.


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because that's the salient part. Zelensky is ready to buy military aid from us (with our money) and the first words out of Trump's mouth is to ask for a favor.
> 
> And not for nothing, but .... I could have posted more ... I could have posted how Trump asked Zelensky to look into the DNC server from the 2016 election, which only serves to help him politically -- or I could have posted how Trump also asked Zelensky to look into a political rival of his, which also only serves to help him politically. But I chose to just focus on him asking for favors immediately after Zelensky was looking for help from us to fend off Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You left a word out of what Zelensky said. Do you know what it is? Can you say he was ALMOST ready, and he did. If my memory serves, he bought 75 Javelin ATMs and 3 launchers.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sale was approved months later and only after Trump was accused of quid pro quo by a whistleblower.  And none of that erases Trump's quid pro quo of asking for favors in exchange for selling them Javelins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure found the word "favor" in the transcript. You just have to quote what exactly favor was for.
> 
> Can you quote it, or need someone else do it for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _"I would like you to find out what happened with this whole situation with Ukraine, they say Crowdstrike... I guess you have one of your wealthy people... The server, they say Ukraine has it."_
> 
> _"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it..."_
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not part of the transcript where Trump is asking for favor.
> 
> Here is the snip, that way you can't cherry pick the words.
> 
> View attachment 289957
Click to expand...

LOLOL

You're fucking deranged. 

I copied and pasted Trump's words verbatim.

You posting only a portion of the transcript is an epic fail.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Sunni Man said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> *because the whistle blower came forward...*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly when did the unknown invisible alleged whistle blower come forward??   ...
Click to expand...


When pencil neck Schiff was pulling his pud


----------



## eagle1462010

Let's sum up the Impeachment process to date.

Here we go.


----------



## karpenter

Lesh said:


> Laura Ingraham Literally Said 'Attempted Bribery Is Not In Constitution'
> 
> Yes Fox News idiots are admitting the crime.
> 
> And newsflash, "attempted" criminal acts are crimes in themselves
> 
> He got caught in the act...because the whistle blower came forward...and that's the only reason he didn't succeed


Can't Believe They Played The Whole Segment
So Everyone Can See What Idiots, Literally, Idiots You All Are

You'll Be Literally Gobsmacked, Literally
When This Impeachment Never Reaches A Vote


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the article ...
> 
> *DOJ says no such call between Barr and the Ukrainians ended up taking place.*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course things never change, RIGHT?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, prove it changed. Meanwhile, Trump was talking about Biden ousting Shokin since May, maybe earlier. Called Zelensky in July and asked Zelensky for help regarding Biden. The article I posted was from the end of September and Barr was still not looking into Ukraine. So when did he start? After the impeachment inquiry started?
> 
> But more to the point, you point out how Trump told Zelensky he would have Barr call him -- so why do you think Trump didn't do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know he hasn't, he's said several times publicly that he wants him to.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said that in his July phone call. Meanwhile, when this blew up at the end of September,  he still hadn't;  and there's been no suggestion he has yet.
> 
> And you're still avoiding the question. Why do you think he'd tell Zelensky he'd have Barr contact him and then not tell Barr? Even for two months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I said before, I don't know that he hasn't, neither do you.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOL 

Run, Forrest! Run!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob

Yovonavitch killed all impeachment hopes when she stated that she "saw no impeachable offense".  Witness number three kills the democrat lie dead!

And then we have dumb fucks like lesh spewing their BS..


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, while not releasing the aid since February ...
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
> 
> 
> 
> While you call someone a dumbfuck, why do you idiots only give a snippet of what you want people to focus on?
> Why the fuck don't you post the entire paragraph of what Trump stated. sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because that's the salient part. Zelensky is ready to buy military aid from us (with our money) and the first words out of Trump's mouth is to ask for a favor.
> 
> And not for nothing, but .... I could have posted more ... I could have posted how Trump asked Zelensky to look into the DNC server from the 2016 election, which only serves to help him politically -- or I could have posted how Trump also asked Zelensky to look into a political rival of his, which also only serves to help him politically. But I chose to just focus on him asking for favors immediately after Zelensky was looking for help from us to fend off Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You left a word out of what Zelensky said. Do you know what it is? Can you say he was ALMOST ready, and he did. If my memory serves, he bought 75 Javelin ATMs and 3 launchers.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sale was approved months later and only after Trump was accused of quid pro quo by a whistleblower.  And none of that erases Trump's quid pro quo of asking for favors in exchange for selling them Javelins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any clue as to the difference between solid contingency and a favor? Also you ignorant commies seem to be dismissing other words Trump used, like, IF YOU CAN. He demanded NOTHING. Get over yourself.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I understand _"I would like you to do us a favor though..."_


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## MarathonMike

Lesh said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you're cool with Biden putting the screws to Ukraine forcing them to fire the prosecutor that was going to fry his son, right? No whistleblower needed, Biden not only admits it, he brags about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that you even admit that Biden's son WASN'T under investigation.
> 
> Your claim (and that of the corrupt prosecutor that Biden helped get rid of) was that he was "going to" investigate Biden or Burisma...or something.
> 
> Again...Biden's actions regarding Shokin (the corrupt prosecutor) were supported by virtually the entire international community. The IMF, the EU, the World Bank, The Ukrainian Parliament, the G7, and a bunch of GOP Senators...notably Ron Johnson among them
Click to expand...

It has nothing to do with Hunter being under investigation. I'd say nice try but that was weak. You've seen the 'Braggin Joe' video and you are just blowing smoke because you don't want to admit CLEAR wrongdoing.


----------



## Lakhota

Billy_Bob said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laura Ingraham Literally Said 'Attempted Bribery Is Not In Constitution'
> 
> Yes Fox News idiots are admitting the crime.
> 
> And newsflash, "attempted" criminal acts are crimes in themselves
> 
> He got caught in the act...because the whistle blower came forward...and that's the only reason he didn't succeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More proof that NaziCons are idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no matter how much you kick, scream and cry like a little bitch and throw a tantrum, the facts prove you wrong.  there is no crime.....  Unless you include Quid Pro Joe and his son hunter...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that "attempted" bribery/extortion isn't a crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no proof of it..  So Fuck Off!
Click to expand...


That's hilarious - especially since Trump has publicly admitted it.  Thanks for playing...


----------



## Zorro!

Bush92 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can think of a couple of dems that may as well.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> literally only 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've already had 2, I'm talking in the Senate.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i already said that doesn't matter at this point - but i hope you aren't betting on a rock solid united front from all the (R)s, are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, yep, with some defections from the Ds. Right now I don't even see this crap making it to the senate. Like I said before, this is nothing but a commie campaign trick, pulling anything they can to try to effect public opinion.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s making mockery of the Constitution and our Democratic Republic. Pathetic and disgraceful conduct by Democrats.
Click to expand...

It's certainly not looking good for them.

Trump merely requested Ukrainian assistance in the investigation into the origins of the 2016 election, the subject of a formal Justice Department investigation. It is entirely legitimate for a president to ask another head of state for assistance in a US investigation. There is even a treaty that requires such assistance.

Trump also suggested Ukraine to look into potential corruption on the part of the Bidens. Hunter Biden had been lavishly paid to sit on the board of Burisma, an energy company long investigated by the Ukrainian government for corruption. At the same time, his father was the point person for Team Obama’s Ukraine policy. The elder Biden had extorted Kiev — by threatening to withhold $1 billion in aid — into firing a prosecutor.

Deranged Democrats say this can be understood only as a bribe: a demand for assistance in Trump’s 2020 campaign in exchange for official acts.

Yet to establish a bribe, corrupt intent must be proved.It is perfectly permissible for presidents to encourage countries receiving American aid to investigate and root out corruption. *Indeed, the legislation authorizing aid for Ukraine actually directs the executive branch to certify that Ukraine is making such efforts*.

Defense aid to Ukraine has been significantly increased by President Trump, compared to what it was under his predecessor, President Barack Obama, and it was released unconditionally.


----------



## The VOR

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laura Ingraham Literally Said 'Attempted Bribery Is Not In Constitution'
> 
> Yes Fox News idiots are admitting the crime.
> 
> And newsflash, "attempted" criminal acts are crimes in themselves
> 
> He got caught in the act...because the whistle blower came forward...and that's the only reason he didn't succeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give the clown show a rest.
> 
> The powers that be know it's a farce...see a new Dow record to confirm. 28,000 ...28 fcking thousand
Click to expand...

 So the Dow hit 28,000, therefore trump isn't guilty of clearly impeachable offenses? LOL.

What a stupid, disgusting, hypocritical fucking pig you are.


----------



## The Breeze

Lakhota said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laura Ingraham Literally Said 'Attempted Bribery Is Not In Constitution'
> 
> Yes Fox News idiots are admitting the crime.
> 
> And newsflash, "attempted" criminal acts are crimes in themselves
> 
> He got caught in the act...because the whistle blower came forward...and that's the only reason he didn't succeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More proof that NaziCons are idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no matter how much you kick, scream and cry like a little bitch and throw a tantrum, the facts prove you wrong.  there is no crime.....  Unless you include Quid Pro Joe and his son hunter...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that "attempted" bribery/extortion isn't a crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no proof of it..  So Fuck Off!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's hilarious - especially since Trump has publicly admitted it.  Thanks for playing...
Click to expand...



Lol I gotta ask, how did Bill Taylor work out for you?


----------



## Sunni Man

SassyIrishLass said:


> When pencil neck Schiff was pulling his pud


Anyone can just look at Schiff with his crazy eyes and tell that he a mental case.

He reminds me of a Shetland pony my uncle owned when I was a kid. It had that same crazed eyes look and everyone was scared to go around him,  ...


----------



## skye

Impeachment summary....

because the Rats have absolutely nothing against the President!


----------



## Lesh

The Whistleblower Complaint Timeline

WB complaint finally gets to Congress (because the ICIG forced it over the blocking of Barr and Trump) on Sept 9. Two days later the aid is released


----------



## kyzr

Democrats will vote to impeach Trump
The Senate will not remove Trump
DC coxuckers get paid to play partisan politics instead of solving problems


----------



## eagle1462010

Here comes the Star witnesses.....

Take a look.


----------



## skye

^^^


the star witness LOL


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lesh said:


> The Whistleblower Complaint Timeline
> 
> WB complaint finally gets to Congress (because the ICIG forced it over the blocking of Barr and Trump) on Sept 9. Two days later the aid is released



Trump isn't going to be impeached.


----------



## eagle1462010

*HEY DEMS............*


----------



## wamose

Once the Democrats vote to send this thing to the Senate, they better be ready for the witness list I'm sure the Republican leadership is assembling. This is where we'll find out if the rubber meats the road,


----------



## eagle1462010

wamose said:


> Once the Democrats vote to send this thing to the Senate, they better be ready for the witness list I'm sure the Republican leadership is assembling. This is where we'll find out if the rubber meats the road,


DOA in the Senate


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Faun

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Whistleblower Complaint Timeline
> 
> WB complaint finally gets to Congress (because the ICIG forced it over the blocking of Barr and Trump) on Sept 9. Two days later the aid is released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
Click to expand...


----------



## Flopper

DGS49 said:


> Somebody please write in this space what it is *that is not yet known*.
> 
> What we know:
> 
> Trump wanted the Biden's investigated by the Ukrainian government,
> An investigation - IF IT SHOWED CORRUPTION - would harm Joe Biden politically,
> An investigation - IF IT SHOWED NOTHING - would help Joe Biden politically,
> He wanted to somehow connect the release of military aid to the investigation, and to a public announcement of an investigation.
> That never happened,
> The aid was timely released,
> The diplomatic community was shocked by Trump's intentions and approach.
> What, exactly, might be revealed in future testimony that we don't know now?
> 
> Ignore the hearsay issue.  Trump wanted to use a delay in release of aid to pressure the Ukrainians to investigate the Biden's, and to make a public announcement of same.  So what?


An investigation by the Ukraine would not be completed by the election and here's why.  Having a US president on your side is very importance to the Ukraine.  Producing a report that shows no wrong doing would certainly not put President Trump in their corner, if he won.  Likewise producing a report that showed wrongdoing would certainly be a dangerous move if Biden were elected.  The Ukrainians do not want to bet their future on the out come of a US election.

Trump does not give a shit about the results of an investigation.  He just needs the Ukraine to announce an investigation into Biden. The Trump campaign will do the rest.  The "Lock her Up" chant of 2016 will become "Lock Him Up" in 2020.


----------



## Olde Europe

Zorro! said:


> Trump merely requested Ukrainian assistance in the investigation into the origins of the 2016 election, the subject of a formal Justice Department investigation.



Finally, an issue worthy of investigation.

BTW, and just to clarify: The rest of that posting was just as wrong and benighted as was the phrase quoted above.


----------



## CWayne

Lakhota said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laura Ingraham Literally Said 'Attempted Bribery Is Not In Constitution'
> 
> Yes Fox News idiots are admitting the crime.
> 
> And newsflash, "attempted" criminal acts are crimes in themselves
> 
> He got caught in the act...because the whistle blower came forward...and that's the only reason he didn't succeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More proof that NaziCons are idiots.
Click to expand...


LOL

The actual fact is that Trump was not even in the store, but you want to say he tried to rob the place.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

_‘The "It Was Only Attempted Bribery" Defense’_

Which is no defense.


----------



## karpenter

Lesh said:
			
		

> Trump held that aid up for MONTHS...and only released it because Bolton forced his hand...and within just days...that aid would have expired if it wasn't released


But Trump DID Release The Aid
BEFORE The Deadline
WITH-OUT Ukrainians Looking Into Anything
And Ukraine Was UNAWARE Of Any Alleged Hold-Up

So You Want To Impeach A President
Based On What YOU THINK He Wanted To Do ??


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Faun

SassyIrishLass said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Whistleblower Complaint Timeline
> 
> WB complaint finally gets to Congress (because the ICIG forced it over the blocking of Barr and Trump) on Sept 9. Two days later the aid is released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bank it, you snickering fool. Faun? What a feminine name....jus saying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your posts are funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yours are leftist bullshit...faun
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached. You're on a fool's errand. ...."faun"....snicker
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL 

Trump's getting impeached. But keep entertaining me with your delusions,  it's fun. I'll bookmark this so I can smash it in your face, like a cream pie, when he gets impeached.


----------



## Sandy Shanks

Just how dumb is our President? 

Trump's order to retreat in Syria betrayed a key ally who suffered 11,000 casualties in quelling the ISIS terrorist threat. Trump's retreat order facilitated the Turkish invasion of Syria and the attempt by the Turkish dictator, President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, to annihilate the Kurds who he regards as terrorists.

Trump enabled Erdogan to kill hundreds of Kurds and causing thousands more to abandon their homes, becoming refugees.

While desperate Republicans are trying vainly to defend Trump from his own incriminating statements, guess who Trump invites to the White House.

Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan.

"Trump’s mistake in Syria is the unexpected ‘lottery win’ that further strengthened Moscow’s position in the Middle East and undermined America’s prestige as a rational political player and a reliable partner,” raved Mikhail Rostovsky in his article for the Russian newspaper _Moskovsky Komsomolets_.

Kremlin-funded Russian state television has openly sided with Trump in the impeachment inquiry. 

The President of the United States committed witness intimation in real time by assailing the former U.S. ambassador to Ukraine, Marie Yovanovitch, *while she was being questioned by members of the House of Representatives. "Everywhere Marie Yovanovitch went turned bad," Trump wrote*.

Another close associate of Trump's is convicted of a felony. Roger Stone, 67, was convicted in federal court of seven felonies for obstructing the congressional inquiry, lying to investigators under oath and trying to block the testimony of a witness whose account would have exposed his lies. Jurors deliberated for a little over seven hours before convicting him on all counts. Together, the charges carry a maximum prison term of 50 years.

Stone joins Trump's campaign manager, Trump's deputy campaign manager, Trump's former NSA, Trump's former personal lawyer, Trump's campaign foreign policy advisor on the list felons who have worked for Trump. 

How in the world did this man become our President?


----------



## eagle1462010

Sandy Shanks said:


> Just how dumb is our President?
> 
> Trump's order to retreat in Syria betrayed a key ally who suffered 11,000 casualties in quelling the ISIS terrorist threat. Trump's retreat order facilitated the Turkish invasion of Syria and the attempt by the Turkish dictator, President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, to annihilate the Kurds who he regards as terrorists.
> 
> Trump enabled Erdogan to kill hundreds of Kurds and causing thousands more to abandon their homes, becoming refugees.
> 
> While desperate Republicans are trying vainly to defend Trump from his own incriminating statements, guess who Trump invites to the White House.
> 
> Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan.
> 
> "Trump’s mistake in Syria is the unexpected ‘lottery win’ that further strengthened Moscow’s position in the Middle East and undermined America’s prestige as a rational political player and a reliable partner,” raved Mikhail Rostovsky in his article for the Russian newspaper _Moskovsky Komsomolets_.
> 
> Kremlin-funded Russian state television has openly sided with Trump in the impeachment inquiry.
> 
> The President of the United States committed witness intimation in real time by assailing the former U.S. ambassador to Ukraine, Marie Yovanovitch, *while she was being questioned by members of the House of Representatives. "Everywhere Marie Yovanovitch went turned bad," Trump wrote*.
> 
> Another close associate of Trump's is convicted of a felony. Roger Stone, 67, was convicted in federal court of seven felonies for obstructing the congressional inquiry, lying to investigators under oath and trying to block the testimony of a witness whose account would have exposed his lies. Jurors deliberated for a little over seven hours before convicting him on all counts. Together, the charges carry a maximum prison term of 50 years.
> 
> Stone joins Trump's campaign manager, Trump's deputy campaign manager, Trump's former NSA, Trump's former personal lawyer, Trump's campaign foreign policy advisor on the list felons who have worked for Trump.
> 
> How in the world did this man become our President?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Faun said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bank it, you snickering fool. Faun? What a feminine name....jus saying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your posts are funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yours are leftist bullshit...faun
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached. You're on a fool's errand. ...."faun"....snicker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Trump's getting impeached. But keep entertaining me with your delusions,  it's fun. I'll bookmark this so I can smash it in your face, like a cream pie, when he gets impeached.
Click to expand...


You told me Russia Russia Russia would end him. How'd that work out.... faun? Lol you're wearing chiffon and panty hose aren't you?


See the drunk injun, Lakota about your fetish, perv


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> While you call someone a dumbfuck, why do you idiots only give a snippet of what you want people to focus on?
> Why the fuck don't you post the entire paragraph of what Trump stated. sheesh
> 
> 
> 
> Because that's the salient part. Zelensky is ready to buy military aid from us (with our money) and the first words out of Trump's mouth is to ask for a favor.
> 
> And not for nothing, but .... I could have posted more ... I could have posted how Trump asked Zelensky to look into the DNC server from the 2016 election, which only serves to help him politically -- or I could have posted how Trump also asked Zelensky to look into a political rival of his, which also only serves to help him politically. But I chose to just focus on him asking for favors immediately after Zelensky was looking for help from us to fend off Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You left a word out of what Zelensky said. Do you know what it is? Can you say he was ALMOST ready, and he did. If my memory serves, he bought 75 Javelin ATMs and 3 launchers.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sale was approved months later and only after Trump was accused of quid pro quo by a whistleblower.  And none of that erases Trump's quid pro quo of asking for favors in exchange for selling them Javelins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any clue as to the difference between solid contingency and a favor? Also you ignorant commies seem to be dismissing other words Trump used, like, IF YOU CAN. He demanded NOTHING. Get over yourself.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand _"I would like you to do us a favor though..."_
Click to expand...



TRUMP: I would like you to do us a favour though because our country has been through a lot and Ukraine knows a lot about it. I would like you to find out what happened with this whole situation with Ukraine, they say Crowdstrike ... I guess you have one of your wealthy people ... The server, they say Ukraine has it. There are a lot of things that went on, the whole situation. I think you are surrounding yourself with some of the same people. *I would like to have the Attorney General call you or your people *and I would like you to get to the bottom of it. As you saw yesterday, that whole nonsense ended with a very poor performance by a man named Robert Mueller, an incompetent performance, but they say a lot of it started with Ukraine. *Whatever you can do*, it's very important that you do it* if that's possible.*

Wow, such strong demands, "Whatever you can do", "if that''s possible". Yeah. I can see where you commies might think such strong words would be a high crime and totally impeachable. NOT!!! ROFLMFAO

.


----------



## Ame®icano

BlindBoo said:


> I have read that from multiple sources.  The corruption the Ukraine investigated happened before Biden was offered a job too.
> 
> The inside story of Ukraine’s ‘very good’ prosecutor at the centre of Trump's latest scandal



When crackhead got the job, did investigation continued, or it ended?


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because that's the salient part. Zelensky is ready to buy military aid from us (with our money) and the first words out of Trump's mouth is to ask for a favor.
> 
> And not for nothing, but .... I could have posted more ... I could have posted how Trump asked Zelensky to look into the DNC server from the 2016 election, which only serves to help him politically -- or I could have posted how Trump also asked Zelensky to look into a political rival of his, which also only serves to help him politically. But I chose to just focus on him asking for favors immediately after Zelensky was looking for help from us to fend off Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You left a word out of what Zelensky said. Do you know what it is? Can you say he was ALMOST ready, and he did. If my memory serves, he bought 75 Javelin ATMs and 3 launchers.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sale was approved months later and only after Trump was accused of quid pro quo by a whistleblower.  And none of that erases Trump's quid pro quo of asking for favors in exchange for selling them Javelins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any clue as to the difference between solid contingency and a favor? Also you ignorant commies seem to be dismissing other words Trump used, like, IF YOU CAN. He demanded NOTHING. Get over yourself.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand _"I would like you to do us a favor though..."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> TRUMP: I would like you to do us a favour though because our country has been through a lot and Ukraine knows a lot about it. I would like you to find out what happened with this whole situation with Ukraine, they say Crowdstrike ... I guess you have one of your wealthy people ... The server, they say Ukraine has it. There are a lot of things that went on, the whole situation. I think you are surrounding yourself with some of the same people. *I would like to have the Attorney General call you or your people *and I would like you to get to the bottom of it. As you saw yesterday, that whole nonsense ended with a very poor performance by a man named Robert Mueller, an incompetent performance, but they say a lot of it started with Ukraine. *Whatever you can do*, it's very important that you do it* if that's possible.*
> 
> Wow, such strong demands, "Whatever you can do", "if that''s possible". Yeah. I can see where you commies might think such strong words would be a high crime and totally impeachable. NOT!!! ROFLMFAO
> 
> .
Click to expand...

And then trump went on....

_"*The other thing, *There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. *Biden* went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it...*"_​


----------



## The Purge




----------



## Faun

SassyIrishLass said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bank it, you snickering fool. Faun? What a feminine name....jus saying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your posts are funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yours are leftist bullshit...faun
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached. You're on a fool's errand. ...."faun"....snicker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Trump's getting impeached. But keep entertaining me with your delusions,  it's fun. I'll bookmark this so I can smash it in your face, like a cream pie, when he gets impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You told me Russia Russia Russia would end him. How'd that work out.... faun? Lol you're wearing chiffon and panty hose aren't you?
> 
> 
> See the drunk injun, Lakota about your fetish, perv
Click to expand...

I never said any such shit, ya flamin'  loon.  You're hallucinating again.


----------



## Ame®icano

Nostra said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> So impeachment supporters.  Where is today's 'devastating' evidence?  What 'bombshell' has this witness?
> 
> 
> 
> Her feelings were hurt.
Click to expand...


Were here feelings hurt when her previous tenures as Ambassador ended?


----------



## OKTexas

Flopper said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody please write in this space what it is *that is not yet known*.
> 
> What we know:
> 
> Trump wanted the Biden's investigated by the Ukrainian government,
> An investigation - IF IT SHOWED CORRUPTION - would harm Joe Biden politically,
> An investigation - IF IT SHOWED NOTHING - would help Joe Biden politically,
> He wanted to somehow connect the release of military aid to the investigation, and to a public announcement of an investigation.
> That never happened,
> The aid was timely released,
> The diplomatic community was shocked by Trump's intentions and approach.
> What, exactly, might be revealed in future testimony that we don't know now?
> 
> Ignore the hearsay issue.  Trump wanted to use a delay in release of aid to pressure the Ukrainians to investigate the Biden's, and to make a public announcement of same.  So what?
> 
> 
> 
> An investigation by the Ukraine would not be completed by the election and here's why.  Having a US president on your side is very importance to the Ukraine.  Producing a report that shows no wrong doing would certainly not put President Trump in their corner, if he won.  Likewise producing a report that showed wrongdoing would certainly be a dangerous move if Biden were elected.  The Ukrainians do not want to bet their future on the out come of a US election.
> 
> Trump does not give a shit about the results of an investigation.  He just needs the Ukraine to announce an investigation into Biden. The Trump campaign will do the rest.  The "Lock her Up" chant of 2016 will become "Lock Him Up" in 2020.
Click to expand...



You're making one hell of an assumption, like Biden has a snowballs chance in hell of winning the commiecrat nomination. The field is growing, and he's fading fast.

.


----------



## Olde Europe

Sandy Shanks said:


> How in the world did this man become our President?



Want a short answer?  White males.  They form the core, the bulk, and the backbone of support for this vulgar calamity - the most benighted, self-important and most grotesquely inadequate species on earth.


----------



## Ame®icano

OldLady said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> My god, all of her testimony is about her getting the axe.  Please tell me why we're wasting our time and money on this?  What the fuck is impeachable about firing an ambassador?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree this is not their strongest argument.  However, it's obvious why GIULIANI wanted her out--Giuliani and Co. had an agenda of their own and the ambassador, was not one of them.
Click to expand...


Do you really think that smears were needed to fire her?


----------



## Flopper

task0778 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely Trump could put this issue to bed very quickly by co-operating with the enquiry?
> 
> 
> 
> For all intensive purposes both the Nixon administration and the Clinton administration co-operated with the investigation.   Trump never considered co-operating. Both Clinton and Nixon understood the perils of impeachment for both parties and the harm it is does to the country. An impeachment always further divides the nation making bi-partisan efforts nearly impossible.  It also makes the process just another method for changing presidents, not a good thing.   Unfortunately, Donald Trump sees impeachment as just another personal battle with little thought for how it effects others and the future of the nation.
> 
> I believe the House investigation should culminate with a decision to do what the Senate will most likely do, leave the decision of wrong doing in the hands of the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest, the Dems aren't acting too concerned about how this mess affects the entire nation either.
> 
> Question:  what the EFF is Trump supposed to do?  The Dems have been after his ass since the day after the 2016 election, with no actual evidence to base any of their investigations and inquiries on.  Has he not released the transcripts of the phone call?  Should he not expect reasonable attempts by the Dems to allow him or his people to question the same witnesses and ask whatever questions they deem appropriate?
> 
> Question:  does Biden get off the hook for whatever he or his son did with respect to Ukraine, because he's running for the Dem nomination?  Should we the public not know about whatever took place while Biden was the VP?  Why isn't that actually part of his job as President, to look into any possible illegal activities in another country to see if our own laws were broken?  Shouldn't he find out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is Trump suppose to do?  Well to start off, he could start acting like a president instead of narcissistic school boy who's only interest is himself.  If he had real information that Biden's son has violated the law, then he would have his AG open an investigation instead trying to bribe a foreign government with military aid.  There is nothing wrong with Trump asking a foreign country to look into the actives of any American if he does it the right way which means he uses offical channels and goes through his AG.  However, he wanted the Ukraine to announce and investigation of Biden without any apparent pressure from the US.  This would make the case they are creating against Biden must more believable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're saying asking it himself instead of going through his AG means he should be impeached?  What utter nonsense!   There's no difference. either way.  The real question is your allegation of using pressure on the Ukrainians like Biden did, where's the proof for that?   The Ukrainians denied any pressure, you know that, right?
> 
> The other thing is whether Trump was acting in his own personal interests or whether he was just doing his job, to find out if Biden or anyone else associated with Burisma broke our laws.  You can insinuate it, you suppose all you want about his motives, but do we impeach somebody based on insinuations or suppositions?  He asks the Ukrainians to look into it, BFD.  It wasn't about making the case more believable, it was a request for information and any possible evidence to find out if there was a case to be made or not.  Opinions are okay, everybody is entitled to their own but we ought not to impeach somebody without solid data to support the conclusions reached.  And frankly to this point all the Dems have is a whole bunch of innuendo.
Click to expand...

When Trump asked Zelenskyy for an investigation of his political opponent in reply to his assurance that he was ready to use US military aid, that was suspicious and bad conduct on the part of the president.  Then when Zelenskyy does not give Trump what he wants and the military aid is frozen, that is abuse of executive power and certainly grounds for impeachment.  What we are hearing in the impeachment hearings is just icing on the cake, who was being told what and actions taken by people in the Trump administration.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You left a word out of what Zelensky said. Do you know what it is? Can you say he was ALMOST ready, and he did. If my memory serves, he bought 75 Javelin ATMs and 3 launchers.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The sale was approved months later and only after Trump was accused of quid pro quo by a whistleblower.  And none of that erases Trump's quid pro quo of asking for favors in exchange for selling them Javelins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any clue as to the difference between solid contingency and a favor? Also you ignorant commies seem to be dismissing other words Trump used, like, IF YOU CAN. He demanded NOTHING. Get over yourself.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand _"I would like you to do us a favor though..."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> TRUMP: I would like you to do us a favour though because our country has been through a lot and Ukraine knows a lot about it. I would like you to find out what happened with this whole situation with Ukraine, they say Crowdstrike ... I guess you have one of your wealthy people ... The server, they say Ukraine has it. There are a lot of things that went on, the whole situation. I think you are surrounding yourself with some of the same people. *I would like to have the Attorney General call you or your people *and I would like you to get to the bottom of it. As you saw yesterday, that whole nonsense ended with a very poor performance by a man named Robert Mueller, an incompetent performance, but they say a lot of it started with Ukraine. *Whatever you can do*, it's very important that you do it* if that's possible.*
> 
> Wow, such strong demands, "Whatever you can do", "if that''s possible". Yeah. I can see where you commies might think such strong words would be a high crime and totally impeachable. NOT!!! ROFLMFAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then trump went on....
> 
> _"*The other thing, *There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. *Biden* went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it...*"_​
Click to expand...



There's that big bad word again "IF", so demanding, I bet you were the top of your special ed class.

.


----------



## froggy

Faun said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Republicans said:
> 
> 
> 
> The United States senate is red so you should pray that you have enough along with those six psychopaths
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe anyone really believes the Senate republicans would vote to impeach Trump regardless of the the evidence. It Trump was convicted and removed from office, the republicans would be handing the election to democrats. There are 3 republicans who have announced a run for the presidency other than Trump.  If you are like most voters, you've probably never heard of any of them.  They have little if any backing and stand no chance. Others could come forward, but January is a little late to start organizing a campaign and raising funds.
> 
> What is really happening is the case against Trump is being presented to the voters. I expect the House to impeach him and the Senate to conduct the shortest impeach trial in history.  I doubt the impeachment will have any effect on Trump's base but certainly will have an effect on other voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly right. The voting public will serve, in effect, as a jury. And it all comes down to whether or not we feel the Senate is right or if they abrogated their duty. But one party is likely to win the Senate, House and White House next year.
Click to expand...

That's right Trump will serve a second term.


----------



## Ame®icano

OldLady said:


> [
> *Yovanovitch: The President had a right to withdraw me, but was it necessary to smear my reputation?*


What that has to do with the phone call?


----------



## Flopper

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no commie interpretations and you know the exact words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I did, I must be the only one between us because you obviously can't answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a difference between can't answer and not going to answer. You know what was said on that call and you know exactly where the bribery occurred in that call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I'm asking.  I read the transcript about a dozen times or so, and I can't find where Trump stated Ukraine could have US aid if they conduct an investigation on Biden.  So I must have missed something, so perhaps you can help.  Give me the exact words that I missed, page and paragraph if possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, while not releasing the aid since February ...
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They were ALMOST ready to make the purchase, they have since done so. So what's your point?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

July 18
The OMB annouced a freeze on the military aid

July 25
Trump asks Zelensky for the favor of an investigation into Biden

Aug 12
Whisleblower address his complain to congress of the July 25 phone call

Aug 28
Politico publishes details of freeze and the president request for an investigation

Sept 9
The House investigation begins

Sept 11
Military Aid released.

The point is Military Aid was only released after, the whistle was blown, the news media picked up the story and the House began it's investigation. The president getting caught with his hand in the cookie jar and then backing off does not excuse him of using his power as president to bribe a foreign power for his own political gain.

Timeline: The curious release of military aid to Ukraine


----------



## Ame®icano

Olde Europe said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess I should make the case for Blackmail. Yep that's what ol'Trumpybear did.  He tried to Blackmail that president into publicly announcing that the Ukraine was opening an investingation into the Bidens corruption.
> 
> Blackmail I tells ya.
> 
> Doesn't matter what you call it. The turd still stinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering that the withholding of the Javelins would predictably result in (additional) Ukrainian wounded and dead, you might even call it "exaction".
> 
> There is another aspect that I find is widely overlooked.  Nothing yells "anti-corruption crusade" like removing a widely admired anti-corruption crusader from her office.  Oh, wait, there is one better than that:
> 
> Nothing yells "anti-corruption crusade" as loudly as urging your counterpart to bring the power of the state to bear on a political opponent in an obviously politically motivated "investigation".  That's going to teach them Ukrainians a lesson, doesn't it?
> 
> That's the U.S. of A. under Trump in a nutshell, teaching the world a lesson in corruption.  Devastating though this is, the number of folks who would go along with all that is worse, still.
Click to expand...


Russian invasion into Ukraine started in November 2014. 
If Ukraine ever needed lethal military support, it was at the beginning of invasion, but for the next two years, they were getting blankets and MREs from Barry's admin.

Trump gets into office, and Ukraine gets Javelins in 2017. No preconditions, since Ukraine really needed it to deter Russians. Although Russians still control Crimea, the military situation has stabilized. Claiming that holding the release of the last batch of Javelins result in dead or wounded Ukrainians is bullshit. If our help was so critical, why Barry send them blankets and MREs?


----------



## Lakhota

CWayne said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laura Ingraham Literally Said 'Attempted Bribery Is Not In Constitution'
> 
> Yes Fox News idiots are admitting the crime.
> 
> And newsflash, "attempted" criminal acts are crimes in themselves
> 
> He got caught in the act...because the whistle blower came forward...and that's the only reason he didn't succeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More proof that NaziCons are idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> The actual fact is that Trump was not even in the store, but you want to say he tried to rob the place.
Click to expand...


Trump ordered the robbery - for personal benefit.  All the proceeds go to him.


----------



## OKTexas

Flopper said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I did, I must be the only one between us because you obviously can't answer my question.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between can't answer and not going to answer. You know what was said on that call and you know exactly where the bribery occurred in that call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I'm asking.  I read the transcript about a dozen times or so, and I can't find where Trump stated Ukraine could have US aid if they conduct an investigation on Biden.  So I must have missed something, so perhaps you can help.  Give me the exact words that I missed, page and paragraph if possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, while not releasing the aid since February ...
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They were ALMOST ready to make the purchase, they have since done so. So what's your point?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> July 18
> The OMB annouced a freeze on the military aid
> 
> July 25
> Trump asks Zelensky for the favor of an investigation into Biden
> 
> Aug 12
> Whisleblower address his complain to congress of the July 25 phone call
> 
> Aug 28
> Politico publishes details of freeze and the president request for an investigation
> 
> Sept 9
> The House investigation begins
> 
> Sept 11
> Military Aid released.
> 
> The point is Military Aid was only released after, the whistle was blown, the news media picked up the story and the House began it's investigation. The president getting caught with his hand in the cookie jar and then backing off does not excuse him of using his power as president to bribe a foreign power for his own political gain.
> 
> Timeline: The curious release of military aid to Ukraine
Click to expand...



And, they could have held it another 18 days and it wouldn't have made any difference. And how do you bribe someone whey they have no idea they have anything to lose? Zelensky wasn't aware of the hold till Aug 29.

.


----------



## Ame®icano

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You left a word out of what Zelensky said. Do you know what it is? Can you say he was ALMOST ready, and he did. If my memory serves, he bought 75 Javelin ATMs and 3 launchers.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The sale was approved months later and only after Trump was accused of quid pro quo by a whistleblower.  And none of that erases Trump's quid pro quo of asking for favors in exchange for selling them Javelins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure found the word "favor" in the transcript. You just have to quote what exactly favor was for.
> 
> Can you quote it, or need someone else do it for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _"I would like you to find out what happened with this whole situation with Ukraine, they say Crowdstrike... I guess you have one of your wealthy people... The server, they say Ukraine has it."_
> 
> _"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it..."_
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not part of the transcript where Trump is asking for favor.
> 
> Here is the snip, that way you can't cherry pick the words.
> 
> View attachment 289957
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged.
> 
> I copied and pasted Trump's words verbatim.
> 
> You posting only a portion of the transcript is an epic fail.
Click to expand...


You, shitstain, copied paragraphs out of context. I gave you an image of his transcript and you are calling me deranged?


----------



## Ame®icano

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> While you call someone a dumbfuck, why do you idiots only give a snippet of what you want people to focus on?
> Why the fuck don't you post the entire paragraph of what Trump stated. sheesh
> 
> 
> 
> Because that's the salient part. Zelensky is ready to buy military aid from us (with our money) and the first words out of Trump's mouth is to ask for a favor.
> 
> And not for nothing, but .... I could have posted more ... I could have posted how Trump asked Zelensky to look into the DNC server from the 2016 election, which only serves to help him politically -- or I could have posted how Trump also asked Zelensky to look into a political rival of his, which also only serves to help him politically. But I chose to just focus on him asking for favors immediately after Zelensky was looking for help from us to fend off Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You left a word out of what Zelensky said. Do you know what it is? Can you say he was ALMOST ready, and he did. If my memory serves, he bought 75 Javelin ATMs and 3 launchers.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sale was approved months later and only after Trump was accused of quid pro quo by a whistleblower.  And none of that erases Trump's quid pro quo of asking for favors in exchange for selling them Javelins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any clue as to the difference between solid contingency and a favor? Also you ignorant commies seem to be dismissing other words Trump used, like, IF YOU CAN. He demanded NOTHING. Get over yourself.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand _"I would like you to do us a favor though..."_
Click to expand...


Out of context. 

And, when he said "us", who do you think he was referring to?


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sale was approved months later and only after Trump was accused of quid pro quo by a whistleblower.  And none of that erases Trump's quid pro quo of asking for favors in exchange for selling them Javelins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any clue as to the difference between solid contingency and a favor? Also you ignorant commies seem to be dismissing other words Trump used, like, IF YOU CAN. He demanded NOTHING. Get over yourself.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand _"I would like you to do us a favor though..."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> TRUMP: I would like you to do us a favour though because our country has been through a lot and Ukraine knows a lot about it. I would like you to find out what happened with this whole situation with Ukraine, they say Crowdstrike ... I guess you have one of your wealthy people ... The server, they say Ukraine has it. There are a lot of things that went on, the whole situation. I think you are surrounding yourself with some of the same people. *I would like to have the Attorney General call you or your people *and I would like you to get to the bottom of it. As you saw yesterday, that whole nonsense ended with a very poor performance by a man named Robert Mueller, an incompetent performance, but they say a lot of it started with Ukraine. *Whatever you can do*, it's very important that you do it* if that's possible.*
> 
> Wow, such strong demands, "Whatever you can do", "if that''s possible". Yeah. I can see where you commies might think such strong words would be a high crime and totally impeachable. NOT!!! ROFLMFAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then trump went on....
> 
> _"*The other thing, *There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. *Biden* went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it...*"_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's that big bad word again "IF", so demanding, I bet you were the top of your special ed class.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOLOL

That's Trump, asking asking a foreign leader for help with his own re-election.  Saying, "if," is meaningless since he still asked for help. The law is not restricted to whether or not a foreign national actually helps -- just soliciting such help is already a crime.


----------



## Faun

froggy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Republicans said:
> 
> 
> 
> The United States senate is red so you should pray that you have enough along with those six psychopaths
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe anyone really believes the Senate republicans would vote to impeach Trump regardless of the the evidence. It Trump was convicted and removed from office, the republicans would be handing the election to democrats. There are 3 republicans who have announced a run for the presidency other than Trump.  If you are like most voters, you've probably never heard of any of them.  They have little if any backing and stand no chance. Others could come forward, but January is a little late to start organizing a campaign and raising funds.
> 
> What is really happening is the case against Trump is being presented to the voters. I expect the House to impeach him and the Senate to conduct the shortest impeach trial in history.  I doubt the impeachment will have any effect on Trump's base but certainly will have an effect on other voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly right. The voting public will serve, in effect, as a jury. And it all comes down to whether or not we feel the Senate is right or if they abrogated their duty. But one party is likely to win the Senate, House and White House next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right Trump will serve a second term.
Click to expand...

Maybe he will. Maybe he won't.


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sale was approved months later and only after Trump was accused of quid pro quo by a whistleblower.  And none of that erases Trump's quid pro quo of asking for favors in exchange for selling them Javelins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure found the word "favor" in the transcript. You just have to quote what exactly favor was for.
> 
> Can you quote it, or need someone else do it for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _"I would like you to find out what happened with this whole situation with Ukraine, they say Crowdstrike... I guess you have one of your wealthy people... The server, they say Ukraine has it."_
> 
> _"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it..."_
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not part of the transcript where Trump is asking for favor.
> 
> Here is the snip, that way you can't cherry pick the words.
> 
> View attachment 289957
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged.
> 
> I copied and pasted Trump's words verbatim.
> 
> You posting only a portion of the transcript is an epic fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You, shitstain, copied paragraphs out of context. I gave you an image of his transcript and you are calling me deranged?
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Out of context? You are fucking deranged. 

Zelensky revealed he was almost ready to buy more Javelins, which Trump made contingent upon Zelensky lookinging into CrowdStrike/DNC server and the Bidens.


Read the transcript.


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because that's the salient part. Zelensky is ready to buy military aid from us (with our money) and the first words out of Trump's mouth is to ask for a favor.
> 
> And not for nothing, but .... I could have posted more ... I could have posted how Trump asked Zelensky to look into the DNC server from the 2016 election, which only serves to help him politically -- or I could have posted how Trump also asked Zelensky to look into a political rival of his, which also only serves to help him politically. But I chose to just focus on him asking for favors immediately after Zelensky was looking for help from us to fend off Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You left a word out of what Zelensky said. Do you know what it is? Can you say he was ALMOST ready, and he did. If my memory serves, he bought 75 Javelin ATMs and 3 launchers.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sale was approved months later and only after Trump was accused of quid pro quo by a whistleblower.  And none of that erases Trump's quid pro quo of asking for favors in exchange for selling them Javelins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any clue as to the difference between solid contingency and a favor? Also you ignorant commies seem to be dismissing other words Trump used, like, IF YOU CAN. He demanded NOTHING. Get over yourself.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand _"I would like you to do us a favor though..."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Out of context.
> 
> And, when he said "us", who do you think he was referring to?
Click to expand...

Who knows? He could have been talking about himself and Giuliani since they were secretly trying to conduct their own investigations into those matters.


----------



## edward37

Faun said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bank it, you snickering fool. Faun? What a feminine name....jus saying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your posts are funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yours are leftist bullshit...faun
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached. You're on a fool's errand. ...."faun"....snicker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Trump's getting impeached. But keep entertaining me with your delusions,  it's fun. I'll bookmark this so I can smash it in your face, like a cream pie, when he gets impeached.
Click to expand...

David Holmes HEARD the pos trump on the phone and he so testified trump is a flaming POS


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> The president getting caught with his hand in the cookie jar and then backing off does not excuse him of using his power as president to bribe a foreign power for his own political gain.



Why is it you on the left insist you are mind readers?


----------



## Faun

edward37 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bank it, you snickering fool. Faun? What a feminine name....jus saying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your posts are funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yours are leftist bullshit...faun
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached. You're on a fool's errand. ...."faun"....snicker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Trump's getting impeached. But keep entertaining me with your delusions,  it's fun. I'll bookmark this so I can smash it in your face, like a cream pie, when he gets impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> David Holmes HEARD the pos trump on the phone and he so testified trump is a flaming POS
Click to expand...

And there are idiots here who _think_ Trump's not getting impeached.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Faun said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bank it, you snickering fool. Faun? What a feminine name....jus saying
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your posts are funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yours are leftist bullshit...faun
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached. You're on a fool's errand. ...."faun"....snicker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Trump's getting impeached. But keep entertaining me with your delusions,  it's fun. I'll bookmark this so I can smash it in your face, like a cream pie, when he gets impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> David Holmes HEARD the pos trump on the phone and he so testified trump is a flaming POS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there are idiots here who _think_ Trump's not getting impeached.
Click to expand...


I’m voting for Don again in 2020. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Lesh said:


> Laura Ingraham Literally Said 'Attempted Bribery Is Not In Constitution'
> 
> Yes Fox News idiots are admitting the crime.
> 
> And newsflash, "attempted" criminal acts are crimes in themselves
> 
> He got caught in the act...because the whistle blower came forward...and that's the only reason he didn't succeed



She never said he did any such thing. She said the dims are now accusing him of that, because the quid pro quo allegations turned out to be a wet fart. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Lakhota said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laura Ingraham Literally Said 'Attempted Bribery Is Not In Constitution'
> 
> Yes Fox News idiots are admitting the crime.
> 
> And newsflash, "attempted" criminal acts are crimes in themselves
> 
> He got caught in the act...because the whistle blower came forward...and that's the only reason he didn't succeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More proof that NaziCons are idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no matter how much you kick, scream and cry like a little bitch and throw a tantrum, the facts prove you wrong.  there is no crime.....  Unless you include Quid Pro Joe and his son hunter...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that "attempted" bribery/extortion isn't a crime?
Click to expand...


No such thing happened. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toobfreak

Flopper said:


> The president getting caught with his hand in the cookie jar and then backing off does not excuse him of using his power as president to bribe a foreign power for his own political gain.



Since when do we owe Ukraine anything especially for nothing in return?
Every foreign deal comes with elements of benefit to both sides.  Except this one?

How is trying to investigate a crime committed years ago by a top US official, especially one involving trying to tamper with an election, "getting caught with your hand in a jar?"
What was the political gain for Trump in any of this?  Biden's not even his opponent in next year's election!  Just a very unlikely one.
WON'T IT BE FUNNY NOW after Hillary, Biden and the Democrat's using help from both Ukraine and Russia trying to smear Trump failed in 2016, that Trump is removed from office for trying to expose what went on only to have Biden then go on to become the new president anyway?!  

Our conversion to Full Banana Republic will have been complete.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Billy_Bob said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aid Had Until Sep 30 To Be Released
> Trump Released It Sept 11
> With-Out Confirmation Of Any Investigation
> No QPQ, No Bribery, No Extortion
> No Case
> 
> And The Ukrainians Were Left Unaware ??
> 
> 
> 
> Trump held that aid up for MONTHS...and only released it because Bolton forced his hand...and within just days...that aid would have expired if it wasn't released
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did it lawfully you fucking retard!   The President has the duty to make sure our funds are spent wisely under the law..
Click to expand...


Unlike oboe, trying to send 300 million to terrorists the day he left office. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any clue as to the difference between solid contingency and a favor? Also you ignorant commies seem to be dismissing other words Trump used, like, IF YOU CAN. He demanded NOTHING. Get over yourself.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I understand _"I would like you to do us a favor though..."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> TRUMP: I would like you to do us a favour though because our country has been through a lot and Ukraine knows a lot about it. I would like you to find out what happened with this whole situation with Ukraine, they say Crowdstrike ... I guess you have one of your wealthy people ... The server, they say Ukraine has it. There are a lot of things that went on, the whole situation. I think you are surrounding yourself with some of the same people. *I would like to have the Attorney General call you or your people *and I would like you to get to the bottom of it. As you saw yesterday, that whole nonsense ended with a very poor performance by a man named Robert Mueller, an incompetent performance, but they say a lot of it started with Ukraine. *Whatever you can do*, it's very important that you do it* if that's possible.*
> 
> Wow, such strong demands, "Whatever you can do", "if that''s possible". Yeah. I can see where you commies might think such strong words would be a high crime and totally impeachable. NOT!!! ROFLMFAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then trump went on....
> 
> _"*The other thing, *There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. *Biden* went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it...*"_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's that big bad word again "IF", so demanding, I bet you were the top of your special ed class.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That's Trump, asking asking a foreign leader for help with his own re-election.  Saying, "if," is meaningless since he still asked for help. The law is not restricted to whether or not a foreign national actually helps -- just soliciting such help is already a crime.
Click to expand...



Really, he was speaking of *a lot of talk*, and *a lot of people want to find out*, _*IF YOU CAN LOOK INTO IT*_...It sounds horrible to me.

I see nothing personal in any of that, of course that doesn't fit with your propaganda. You're losing your little game of semantics. Perhaps you should get to bed early, wouldn't want you to miss the short bus. LMAO

.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Lakhota said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laura Ingraham Literally Said 'Attempted Bribery Is Not In Constitution'
> 
> Yes Fox News idiots are admitting the crime.
> 
> And newsflash, "attempted" criminal acts are crimes in themselves
> 
> He got caught in the act...because the whistle blower came forward...and that's the only reason he didn't succeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More proof that NaziCons are idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no matter how much you kick, scream and cry like a little bitch and throw a tantrum, the facts prove you wrong.  there is no crime.....  Unless you include Quid Pro Joe and his son hunter...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that "attempted" bribery/extortion isn't a crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no proof of it..  So Fuck Off!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's hilarious - especially since Trump has publicly admitted it.  Thanks for playing...
Click to expand...


He admitted nothing jerkoff. I’m voting for Don again in 2020. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Faun said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bank it, you snickering fool. Faun? What a feminine name....jus saying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your posts are funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yours are leftist bullshit...faun
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached. You're on a fool's errand. ...."faun"....snicker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Trump's getting impeached. But keep entertaining me with your delusions,  it's fun. I'll bookmark this so I can smash it in your face, like a cream pie, when he gets impeached.
Click to expand...


I heard you get cream pied daily, prag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lesh

edward37 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bank it, you snickering fool. Faun? What a feminine name....jus saying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your posts are funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yours are leftist bullshit...faun
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached. You're on a fool's errand. ...."faun"....snicker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Trump's getting impeached. But keep entertaining me with your delusions,  it's fun. I'll bookmark this so I can smash it in your face, like a cream pie, when he gets impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> David Holmes HEARD the pos trump on the phone and he so testified trump is a flaming POS
Click to expand...

That would be first hand evidence...no?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure found the word "favor" in the transcript. You just have to quote what exactly favor was for.
> 
> Can you quote it, or need someone else do it for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"I would like you to find out what happened with this whole situation with Ukraine, they say Crowdstrike... I guess you have one of your wealthy people... The server, they say Ukraine has it."_
> 
> _"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it..."_
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not part of the transcript where Trump is asking for favor.
> 
> Here is the snip, that way you can't cherry pick the words.
> 
> View attachment 289957
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged.
> 
> I copied and pasted Trump's words verbatim.
> 
> You posting only a portion of the transcript is an epic fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You, shitstain, copied paragraphs out of context. I gave you an image of his transcript and you are calling me deranged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Out of context? You are fucking deranged.
> 
> Zelensky revealed he was almost ready to buy more Javelins, which Trump made contingent upon Zelensky lookinging into CrowdStrike/DNC server and the Bidens.
> 
> 
> Read the transcript.
Click to expand...

That's not what the transcript says.


----------



## Lesh

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laura Ingraham Literally Said 'Attempted Bribery Is Not In Constitution'
> 
> Yes Fox News idiots are admitting the crime.
> 
> And newsflash, "attempted" criminal acts are crimes in themselves
> 
> He got caught in the act...because the whistle blower came forward...and that's the only reason he didn't succeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She never said he did any such thing. She said the dims are now accusing him of that, because the quid pro quo allegations turned out to be a wet fart.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

The hell you say...she's claiming it was "only" attempted bribery

Of course you're going to vote for him...if you get the chance.

You'd watch him eat a baby and not even flinch


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand _"I would like you to do us a favor though..."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRUMP: I would like you to do us a favour though because our country has been through a lot and Ukraine knows a lot about it. I would like you to find out what happened with this whole situation with Ukraine, they say Crowdstrike ... I guess you have one of your wealthy people ... The server, they say Ukraine has it. There are a lot of things that went on, the whole situation. I think you are surrounding yourself with some of the same people. *I would like to have the Attorney General call you or your people *and I would like you to get to the bottom of it. As you saw yesterday, that whole nonsense ended with a very poor performance by a man named Robert Mueller, an incompetent performance, but they say a lot of it started with Ukraine. *Whatever you can do*, it's very important that you do it* if that's possible.*
> 
> Wow, such strong demands, "Whatever you can do", "if that''s possible". Yeah. I can see where you commies might think such strong words would be a high crime and totally impeachable. NOT!!! ROFLMFAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then trump went on....
> 
> _"*The other thing, *There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. *Biden* went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it...*"_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's that big bad word again "IF", so demanding, I bet you were the top of your special ed class.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That's Trump, asking asking a foreign leader for help with his own re-election.  Saying, "if," is meaningless since he still asked for help. The law is not restricted to whether or not a foreign national actually helps -- just soliciting such help is already a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really, he was speaking of *a lot of talk*, and *a lot of people want to find out*, _*IF YOU CAN LOOK INTO IT*_...It sounds horrible to me.
> 
> I see nothing personal in any of that, of course that doesn't fit with your propaganda. You're losing your little game of semantics. Perhaps you should get to be early, wouldn't want you to miss the short bus. LMAO
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Yeah, a lot of people.... Trump, Giuliani, Giuliani's two goons, John Barron, John Miller, David Dennison....


----------



## Lesh

SassyIrishLass said:


> When pencil neck Schiff was pulling his pud



Schiff gives ya a clit woodie huh?

The whistle blower report went to Congress on Sept 9...two days before the aid was released


----------



## Faun

Tipsycatlover said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"I would like you to find out what happened with this whole situation with Ukraine, they say Crowdstrike... I guess you have one of your wealthy people... The server, they say Ukraine has it."_
> 
> _"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it..."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not part of the transcript where Trump is asking for favor.
> 
> Here is the snip, that way you can't cherry pick the words.
> 
> View attachment 289957
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged.
> 
> I copied and pasted Trump's words verbatim.
> 
> You posting only a portion of the transcript is an epic fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You, shitstain, copied paragraphs out of context. I gave you an image of his transcript and you are calling me deranged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Out of context? You are fucking deranged.
> 
> Zelensky revealed he was almost ready to buy more Javelins, which Trump made contingent upon Zelensky lookinging into CrowdStrike/DNC server and the Bidens.
> 
> 
> Read the transcript.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not what the transcript says.
Click to expand...

Of course it is....

*Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._

*Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​


----------



## Faun

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your posts are funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours are leftist bullshit...faun
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached. You're on a fool's errand. ...."faun"....snicker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Trump's getting impeached. But keep entertaining me with your delusions,  it's fun. I'll bookmark this so I can smash it in your face, like a cream pie, when he gets impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> David Holmes HEARD the pos trump on the phone and he so testified trump is a flaming POS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there are idiots here who _think_ Trump's not getting impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m voting for Don again in 2020.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

So? So are tens of millions of others.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

This whole thing is a train wreck.  It looks like bribery was next on the list when quid pro quo failed.  Even democrats are starting to roll their eyes.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRUMP: I would like you to do us a favour though because our country has been through a lot and Ukraine knows a lot about it. I would like you to find out what happened with this whole situation with Ukraine, they say Crowdstrike ... I guess you have one of your wealthy people ... The server, they say Ukraine has it. There are a lot of things that went on, the whole situation. I think you are surrounding yourself with some of the same people. *I would like to have the Attorney General call you or your people *and I would like you to get to the bottom of it. As you saw yesterday, that whole nonsense ended with a very poor performance by a man named Robert Mueller, an incompetent performance, but they say a lot of it started with Ukraine. *Whatever you can do*, it's very important that you do it* if that's possible.*
> 
> Wow, such strong demands, "Whatever you can do", "if that''s possible". Yeah. I can see where you commies might think such strong words would be a high crime and totally impeachable. NOT!!! ROFLMFAO
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> And then trump went on....
> 
> _"*The other thing, *There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. *Biden* went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it...*"_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's that big bad word again "IF", so demanding, I bet you were the top of your special ed class.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That's Trump, asking asking a foreign leader for help with his own re-election.  Saying, "if," is meaningless since he still asked for help. The law is not restricted to whether or not a foreign national actually helps -- just soliciting such help is already a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really, he was speaking of *a lot of talk*, and *a lot of people want to find out*, _*IF YOU CAN LOOK INTO IT*_...It sounds horrible to me.
> 
> I see nothing personal in any of that, of course that doesn't fit with your propaganda. You're losing your little game of semantics. Perhaps you should get to be early, wouldn't want you to miss the short bus. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, a lot of people.... Trump, Giuliani, Giuliani's two goons, John Barron, John Miller, David Dennison....
Click to expand...



LMAO, Trump is use to 10s of thousands at his rallies, I doubt your definition of a lot of people and his are the same.

.


----------



## Faun

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bank it, you snickering fool. Faun? What a feminine name....jus saying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your posts are funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yours are leftist bullshit...faun
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached. You're on a fool's errand. ...."faun"....snicker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Trump's getting impeached. But keep entertaining me with your delusions,  it's fun. I'll bookmark this so I can smash it in your face, like a cream pie, when he gets impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard you get cream pied daily, prag.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Aww, look at how excited the thought of that gets you.


----------



## Lesh

Tipsycatlover said:


> This whole thing is a train wreck.  It looks like bribery was next on the list when quid pro quo failed.  Even democrats are starting to roll their eyes.


What do you think the quid pro quo was ABOUT you dumb fuck...


----------



## Crepitus

karpenter said:


> Aid Had Until Sep 30 To Be Released
> Trump Released It Sept 11
> With-Out Confirmation Of Any Investigation
> No QPQ, No Bribery, No Extortion
> No Case


48 hours after the whistleblower complaint reached Barr's desk.

This ain't brain surgery kid.


----------



## Crepitus

MarathonMike said:


> But you're cool with Biden putting the screws to Ukraine forcing them to fire the prosecutor that was going to fry his son, right? No whistleblower needed, Biden not only admits it, he brags about it.


Except that that didn't happen.


----------



## Crepitus

Billy_Bob said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aid Had Until Sep 30 To Be Released
> Trump Released It Sept 11
> With-Out Confirmation Of Any Investigation
> No QPQ, No Bribery, No Extortion
> No Case
> 
> And The Ukrainians Were Left Unaware ??
> 
> 
> 
> Trump held that aid up for MONTHS...and only released it because Bolton forced his hand...and within just days...that aid would have expired if it wasn't released
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did it lawfully you fucking retard!   The President has the duty to make sure our funds are spent wisely under the law..
Click to expand...

No, he didn't.  He was trying to get personal favors.  Nothing more.


----------



## toobfreak

Lesh said:


> Laura Ingraham Literally Said 'Attempted Bribery Is Not In Constitution'
> 
> Yes Fox News idiots are admitting the crime.
> 
> And newsflash, "attempted" criminal acts are crimes in themselves
> 
> He got caught in the act...because the whistle blower came forward...and that's the only reason he didn't succeed




If getting caught in the act meant anything, then Obama, Hillary and about 30 others surrounding them ought to all be in Fort Leavenworth by now!


----------



## Yarddog

Faun said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not part of the transcript where Trump is asking for favor.
> 
> Here is the snip, that way you can't cherry pick the words.
> 
> View attachment 289957
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged.
> 
> I copied and pasted Trump's words verbatim.
> 
> You posting only a portion of the transcript is an epic fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You, shitstain, copied paragraphs out of context. I gave you an image of his transcript and you are calling me deranged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Out of context? You are fucking deranged.
> 
> Zelensky revealed he was almost ready to buy more Javelins, which Trump made contingent upon Zelensky lookinging into CrowdStrike/DNC server and the Bidens.
> 
> 
> Read the transcript.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not what the transcript says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is....
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
Click to expand...




DO US A FAVOR,   had to do with Crowdstrike. and yes from Trumps point of view, he had been wrongly set up, so of course given the opportunity he can mention that if he wants. Do us a favor means just that,  unless you can prove otherwise. Doing us a favor in no way says We are withholding anything from them as Democrats would like it to mean,.... which is why Schiff stood up there and embellished out of his ASS... he had to make the conversation something that it wasnt. WHY? because the Democrats have planed to impeach Trump from the day he was elected and are looking for anything they can lie about.
They are a damn disgrace. In any other time what they are doing would be called treason but they have the entire news media on their side, and that is a powerful thing.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Lesh said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laura Ingraham Literally Said 'Attempted Bribery Is Not In Constitution'
> 
> Yes Fox News idiots are admitting the crime.
> 
> And newsflash, "attempted" criminal acts are crimes in themselves
> 
> He got caught in the act...because the whistle blower came forward...and that's the only reason he didn't succeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She never said he did any such thing. She said the dims are now accusing him of that, because the quid pro quo allegations turned out to be a wet fart.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hell you say...she's claiming it was "only" attempted bribery
> 
> Of course you're going to vote for him...if you get the chance.
> 
> You'd watch him eat a baby and not even flinch
Click to expand...


So much drama, queen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faun

Yarddog said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged.
> 
> I copied and pasted Trump's words verbatim.
> 
> You posting only a portion of the transcript is an epic fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, shitstain, copied paragraphs out of context. I gave you an image of his transcript and you are calling me deranged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Out of context? You are fucking deranged.
> 
> Zelensky revealed he was almost ready to buy more Javelins, which Trump made contingent upon Zelensky lookinging into CrowdStrike/DNC server and the Bidens.
> 
> 
> Read the transcript.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not what the transcript says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is....
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO US A FAVOR,   had to do with Crowdstrike. and yes from Trumps point of view, he had been wrongly set up, so of course given the opportunity he can mention that if he wants. Do us a favor means just that,  unless you can prove otherwise. Doing us a favor in no way says We are withholding anything from them as Democrats would like it to mean,.... which is why Schiff stood up there and embellished out of his ASS... he had to make the conversation something that it wasnt. WHY? because the Democrats have planed to impeach Trump from the day he was elected and are looking for anything they can lie about.
> They are a damn disgrace. In any other time what they are doing would be called treason but they have the entire news media on their side, and that is a powerful thing.
Click to expand...

Trump continues...

_"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it..."_​


----------



## JoeMoma

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand _"I would like you to do us a favor though..."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRUMP: I would like you to do us a favour though because our country has been through a lot and Ukraine knows a lot about it. I would like you to find out what happened with this whole situation with Ukraine, they say Crowdstrike ... I guess you have one of your wealthy people ... The server, they say Ukraine has it. There are a lot of things that went on, the whole situation. I think you are surrounding yourself with some of the same people. *I would like to have the Attorney General call you or your people *and I would like you to get to the bottom of it. As you saw yesterday, that whole nonsense ended with a very poor performance by a man named Robert Mueller, an incompetent performance, but they say a lot of it started with Ukraine. *Whatever you can do*, it's very important that you do it* if that's possible.*
> 
> Wow, such strong demands, "Whatever you can do", "if that''s possible". Yeah. I can see where you commies might think such strong words would be a high crime and totally impeachable. NOT!!! ROFLMFAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then trump went on....
> 
> _"*The other thing, *There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. *Biden* went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it...*"_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's that big bad word again "IF", so demanding, I bet you were the top of your special ed class.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That's Trump, asking asking a foreign leader for help with his own re-election.  Saying, "if," is meaningless since he still asked for help. The law is not restricted to whether or not a foreign national actually helps -- just soliciting such help is already a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really, he was speaking of *a lot of talk*, and *a lot of people want to find out*, _*IF YOU CAN LOOK INTO IT*_...It sounds horrible to me.
> 
> I see nothing personal in any of that, of course that doesn't fit with your propaganda. You're losing your little game of semantics. Perhaps you should get to bed early, wouldn't want you to miss the short bus. LMAO
> 
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Faun said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yours are leftist bullshit...faun
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached. You're on a fool's errand. ...."faun"....snicker
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Trump's getting impeached. But keep entertaining me with your delusions,  it's fun. I'll bookmark this so I can smash it in your face, like a cream pie, when he gets impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> David Holmes HEARD the pos trump on the phone and he so testified trump is a flaming POS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there are idiots here who _think_ Trump's not getting impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m voting for Don again in 2020.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? So are tens of millions of others.
Click to expand...


Winning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Faun said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bank it, you snickering fool. Faun? What a feminine name....jus saying
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your posts are funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yours are leftist bullshit...faun
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached. You're on a fool's errand. ...."faun"....snicker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Trump's getting impeached. But keep entertaining me with your delusions,  it's fun. I'll bookmark this so I can smash it in your face, like a cream pie, when he gets impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard you get cream pied daily, prag.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, look at how excited the thought of that gets you.
Click to expand...


I’m not judging you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faun

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Trump's getting impeached. But keep entertaining me with your delusions,  it's fun. I'll bookmark this so I can smash it in your face, like a cream pie, when he gets impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Holmes HEARD the pos trump on the phone and he so testified trump is a flaming POS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there are idiots here who _think_ Trump's not getting impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m voting for Don again in 2020.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? So are tens of millions of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Winning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## Faun

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your posts are funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours are leftist bullshit...faun
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached. You're on a fool's errand. ...."faun"....snicker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Trump's getting impeached. But keep entertaining me with your delusions,  it's fun. I'll bookmark this so I can smash it in your face, like a cream pie, when he gets impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard you get cream pied daily, prag.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, look at how excited the thought of that gets you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m not judging you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

No one said you were.


----------



## dudmuck

toobfreak said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The president getting caught with his hand in the cookie jar and then backing off does not excuse him of using his power as president to bribe a foreign power for his own political gain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do we owe Ukraine anything especially for nothing in return?
> Every foreign deal comes with elements of benefit to both sides.  Except this one?
> 
> How is trying to investigate a crime committed years ago by a top US official, especially one involving trying to tamper with an election, "getting caught with your hand in a jar?"
> What was the political gain for Trump in any of this?  Biden's not even his opponent in next year's election!  Just a very unlikely one.
> WON'T IT BE FUNNY NOW after Hillary, Biden and the Democrat's using help from both Ukraine and Russia trying to smear Trump failed in 2016, that Trump is removed from office for trying to expose what went on only to have Biden then go on to become the new president anyway?!
> 
> Our conversion to Full Banana Republic will have been complete.
Click to expand...

1) congress approved military aid to Ukraine.  "power of the purse" belongs to congress.  The president can suspend this aid for purpose to benefit the country, but not for personal gain.
2) Suspending aid causes deaths.  If a foreign government acts to benefit a political party and the expense of another, it hurts foreign relations.
3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call.   Tampering with election?  Mueller investigated this.
4) Biden is at the top of many polls for the 2020 presidential race.


----------



## JoeMoma

dudmuck said:


> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call. Tampering with election? Mueller investigated this.


Mueller was mainly focused on Trump.  Biden was not in the cross hairs of his investigation.  Mueller's investigation did not look at any "Tampering with (the) election" if it had democrat fingerprints. Hell, he didn't even recognize the name Fusion GPS when he testified before congress.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> You, shitstain, copied paragraphs out of context. I gave you an image of his transcript and you are calling me deranged?
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Out of context? You are fucking deranged.
> 
> Zelensky revealed he was almost ready to buy more Javelins, which Trump made contingent upon Zelensky lookinging into CrowdStrike/DNC server and the Bidens.
> 
> 
> Read the transcript.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not what the transcript says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is....
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO US A FAVOR,   had to do with Crowdstrike. and yes from Trumps point of view, he had been wrongly set up, so of course given the opportunity he can mention that if he wants. Do us a favor means just that,  unless you can prove otherwise. Doing us a favor in no way says We are withholding anything from them as Democrats would like it to mean,.... which is why Schiff stood up there and embellished out of his ASS... he had to make the conversation something that it wasnt. WHY? because the Democrats have planed to impeach Trump from the day he was elected and are looking for anything they can lie about.
> They are a damn disgrace. In any other time what they are doing would be called treason but they have the entire news media on their side, and that is a powerful thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump continues...
> 
> _"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it..."_​
Click to expand...



You're a liar, Zelensky spoke at length between the two requests, so did Trump.

.


----------



## OKTexas

dudmuck said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The president getting caught with his hand in the cookie jar and then backing off does not excuse him of using his power as president to bribe a foreign power for his own political gain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do we owe Ukraine anything especially for nothing in return?
> Every foreign deal comes with elements of benefit to both sides.  Except this one?
> 
> How is trying to investigate a crime committed years ago by a top US official, especially one involving trying to tamper with an election, "getting caught with your hand in a jar?"
> What was the political gain for Trump in any of this?  Biden's not even his opponent in next year's election!  Just a very unlikely one.
> WON'T IT BE FUNNY NOW after Hillary, Biden and the Democrat's using help from both Ukraine and Russia trying to smear Trump failed in 2016, that Trump is removed from office for trying to expose what went on only to have Biden then go on to become the new president anyway?!
> 
> Our conversion to Full Banana Republic will have been complete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) congress approved military aid to Ukraine.  "power of the purse" belongs to congress.  The president can suspend this aid for purpose to benefit the country, but not for personal gain.
> 2) Suspending aid causes deaths.  If a foreign government acts to benefit a political party and the expense of another, it hurts foreign relations.
> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call.   Tampering with election?  Mueller investigated this.
> 4) Biden is at the top of many polls for the 2020 presidential race.
Click to expand...



Damn, your commie talking points are really getting old, you got anything concerning todays "testimony"?

.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

dudmuck said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The president getting caught with his hand in the cookie jar and then backing off does not excuse him of using his power as president to bribe a foreign power for his own political gain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do we owe Ukraine anything especially for nothing in return?
> Every foreign deal comes with elements of benefit to both sides.  Except this one?
> 
> How is trying to investigate a crime committed years ago by a top US official, especially one involving trying to tamper with an election, "getting caught with your hand in a jar?"
> What was the political gain for Trump in any of this?  Biden's not even his opponent in next year's election!  Just a very unlikely one.
> WON'T IT BE FUNNY NOW after Hillary, Biden and the Democrat's using help from both Ukraine and Russia trying to smear Trump failed in 2016, that Trump is removed from office for trying to expose what went on only to have Biden then go on to become the new president anyway?!
> 
> Our conversion to Full Banana Republic will have been complete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) congress approved military aid to Ukraine.  "power of the purse" belongs to congress.  The president can suspend this aid for purpose to benefit the country, but not for personal gain.
> 2) Suspending aid causes deaths.  If a foreign government acts to benefit a political party and the expense of another, it hurts foreign relations.
> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call.   Tampering with election?  Mueller investigated this.
> 4) Biden is at the top of many polls for the 2020 presidential race.
Click to expand...


1) Yes, he can suspend funds for that reason, and Trump laid out several. It's the Democrats who claim to be able to read minds, and mind reading should not be grounds for impeachment.  

2) Again, no evidence that Trump suspended anything for political reasons.  Ukraine officials had no idea the funds were suspended until a month after the phone call.  Obviously, they didn't drastically need them at the time.  What Trump provided to them in the past was sufficient.  

3)Yes, Biden was investigated by his bosses team. What did you really expect, a conviction?  

4) The election is a little less than a year away.  Trump nor anybody knows who the nominee will be.  What is evident is that Biden has been losing ground since spring.


----------



## 007

JoeMoma said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call. Tampering with election? Mueller investigated this.
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller was mainly focused on Trump.  Biden was not in the cross hairs of his investigation.  Mueller's investigation did not look at any "Tampering with (the) election" if it had democrat fingerprints. Hell, he didn't even recognize the name Fusion GPS when he testified before congress.
Click to expand...

Mueller was a joke. It was an investigation looking for a crime, same as this Adam ScHITt show impeachment inquiry, an impeachment LOOKING FOR A CRIME.

Democrats are the party of TRASH. They are corrupt to the core, along with their DEMOCRAT PROPAGANDA WING that carries the water and covers for them.


----------



## The Purge

The President had been consulting with his national security leadership team to determine the best use of Ukraine security assistance funds to achieve US national security interests,” Office of Management and Budget staff wrote in an email to House Appropriations Committee staff aides. Agencies, OMB said, “must wait to obligate them until the policy review process is complete and the President had made a final determination.


----------



## Zorro!

Lesh said:


> Laura Ingraham Literally Said 'Attempted Bribery Is Not In Constitution'
> 
> Yes Fox News idiots are admitting the crime.
> 
> And newsflash, "attempted" criminal acts are crimes in themselves
> 
> He got caught in the act...because the whistle blower came forward...and that's the only reason he didn't succeed


Aid was never even mentioned in the phone calls.  Trump furnished aid that Obama with held and required noting in exchange.  But Trump's right, they should get to the bottom of Ukraine's interference in our election and with the Biden's Bribery scheme and see how it interactions with Biden's extortion to get the prosecutor fired.  

Impeachment Show:
*Confirmed: Dems switched from “quid pro quo” to “bribery” because a focus group told them it was better *





Messaging.


----------



## dudmuck

JoeMoma said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call. Tampering with election? Mueller investigated this.
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller was mainly focused on Trump.  Biden was not in the cross hairs of his investigation.  Mueller's investigation did not look at any "Tampering with (the) election" if it had democrat fingerprints. Hell, he didn't even recognize the name Fusion GPS when he testified before congress.
Click to expand...

So an opposition research company provided opposition research for a paying client?
Thats not foreign meddling in an election.

Or, if youre referring to dossier, it wasnt publicly known during election.  But even if it were, the Kremlin likely attempted to insert misinformation into it, to undermine it.


----------



## dudmuck

Ray From Cleveland said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The president getting caught with his hand in the cookie jar and then backing off does not excuse him of using his power as president to bribe a foreign power for his own political gain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do we owe Ukraine anything especially for nothing in return?
> Every foreign deal comes with elements of benefit to both sides.  Except this one?
> 
> How is trying to investigate a crime committed years ago by a top US official, especially one involving trying to tamper with an election, "getting caught with your hand in a jar?"
> What was the political gain for Trump in any of this?  Biden's not even his opponent in next year's election!  Just a very unlikely one.
> WON'T IT BE FUNNY NOW after Hillary, Biden and the Democrat's using help from both Ukraine and Russia trying to smear Trump failed in 2016, that Trump is removed from office for trying to expose what went on only to have Biden then go on to become the new president anyway?!
> 
> Our conversion to Full Banana Republic will have been complete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) congress approved military aid to Ukraine.  "power of the purse" belongs to congress.  The president can suspend this aid for purpose to benefit the country, but not for personal gain.
> 2) Suspending aid causes deaths.  If a foreign government acts to benefit a political party and the expense of another, it hurts foreign relations.
> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call.   Tampering with election?  Mueller investigated this.
> 4) Biden is at the top of many polls for the 2020 presidential race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Yes, he can suspend funds for that reason, and Trump laid out several. It's the Democrats who claim to be able to read minds, and mind reading should not be grounds for impeachment.
> 
> 2) Again, no evidence that Trump suspended anything for political reasons.  Ukraine officials had no idea the funds were suspended until a month after the phone call.  Obviously, they didn't drastically need them at the time.  What Trump provided to them in the past was sufficient.
> 
> 3)Yes, Biden was investigated by his bosses team. What did you really expect, a conviction?
> 
> 4) The election is a little less than a year away.  Trump nor anybody knows who the nominee will be.  What is evident is that Biden has been losing ground since spring.
Click to expand...

1) withholding funds for policial purpose is abuse of power.  Or, asking another country to announce fake investigation of polical opponent also is abuse of power.   Together its bribery.

2) "If you don't announce that it's a bank robbery, it's not a bank robbery!"

3) can you read? it says Ukraine investigated the Bidens

4) Trump benefits from one of the leading opposing candidates under "investigation"


----------



## kyzr

Sandy Shanks said:


> Just how dumb is our President?
> 
> Trump's order to retreat in Syria betrayed a key ally who suffered 11,000 casualties in quelling the ISIS terrorist threat. Trump's retreat order facilitated the Turkish invasion of Syria and the attempt by the Turkish dictator, President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, to annihilate the Kurds who he regards as terrorists.
> 
> Trump enabled Erdogan to kill hundreds of Kurds and causing thousands more to abandon their homes, becoming refugees.
> 
> While desperate Republicans are trying vainly to defend Trump from his own incriminating statements, guess who Trump invites to the White House.
> 
> Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan.
> 
> "Trump’s mistake in Syria is the unexpected ‘lottery win’ that further strengthened Moscow’s position in the Middle East and undermined America’s prestige as a rational political player and a reliable partner,” raved Mikhail Rostovsky in his article for the Russian newspaper _Moskovsky Komsomolets_.
> 
> Kremlin-funded Russian state television has openly sided with Trump in the impeachment inquiry.
> 
> The President of the United States committed witness intimation in real time by assailing the former U.S. ambassador to Ukraine, Marie Yovanovitch, *while she was being questioned by members of the House of Representatives. "Everywhere Marie Yovanovitch went turned bad," Trump wrote*.
> 
> Another close associate of Trump's is convicted of a felony. Roger Stone, 67, was convicted in federal court of seven felonies for obstructing the congressional inquiry, lying to investigators under oath and trying to block the testimony of a witness whose account would have exposed his lies. Jurors deliberated for a little over seven hours before convicting him on all counts. Together, the charges carry a maximum prison term of 50 years.
> 
> Stone joins Trump's campaign manager, Trump's deputy campaign manager, Trump's former NSA, Trump's former personal lawyer, Trump's campaign foreign policy advisor on the list felons who have worked for Trump.
> 
> How in the world did this man become our President?



Your post is stupid.  Take a look at the facts before spout bullshit talking points.
1. Trump saved US lives in Syria.  The Kurds and Turkey have been fighting for centuries.  The Kurds helped the US defeat ISIS, to the benefit of both sides.
2. The Turks were going to invade whether US troops were present or not, and warned the US to vacate their "buffer zone"
3. There was no wholesale slaughter of Kurds
4. Who cares what Russia says?  They have an economy the size of Italy or NY State.  The Trump sanctions are crippling Russia.
5. Russian TV can play games with democrat's heads, but only Bernie honeymooned in Communist Russia.
6. Witness intimidation is bullshit.  Yovanovitch witnessed no Trump crimes, none, zilch, nada, zero, nil...
7. Roger Stone shouldn't have lied, next...
8. The Mueller Investigation trapped Flynn, Manafort's crimes were pre-Trump, Cohen's crimes did not involve Trump, Popadope was setup by the CIA and spent 2-weeks in jail.  We;ll see what happens when Barr, Huber, Durham, and Horowitz start issuing their indictments won't we?
9. Trump became president because voters wanted an outsider to drain the DC swamp.  Trump is doing just that.  We want more of the same in 2020-2025.


----------



## Muhammed

eagle1462010 said:


>




That actually looks like Schiff.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

wamose said:


> Once the Democrats vote to send this thing to the Senate, they better be ready for the witness list I'm sure the Republican leadership is assembling. This is where we'll find out if the rubber meats the road,


Which is why Pelosi will never let this go to the Senate


----------



## August West

kyzr said:


> Democrats will vote to impeach Trump
> The Senate will not remove Trump
> DC coxuckers get paid to play partisan politics instead of solving problems


A president using foreign aid money to shake down another country`s leader for personal favors is a problem. Should all presidents be allowed to do that or just Trump?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

August West said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats will vote to impeach Trump
> The Senate will not remove Trump
> DC coxuckers get paid to play partisan politics instead of solving problems
> 
> 
> 
> A president using foreign aid money to shake down another country`s leader for personal favors is a problem. Should all presidents be allowed to do that or just Trump?
Click to expand...

Biden proudly admitted it


----------



## SweetSue92

eagle1462010 said:


>



........and their butthurt is super butthurt about it


----------



## SweetSue92

August West said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats will vote to impeach Trump
> The Senate will not remove Trump
> DC coxuckers get paid to play partisan politics instead of solving problems
> 
> 
> 
> A president using foreign aid money to shake down another country`s leader for personal favors is a problem. Should all presidents be allowed to do that or just Trump?
Click to expand...


You don't have evidence for it and now you have three national embarrassments

Kavanaugh
Mueller
"Impeachment"

Crawl away in shame


----------



## Picaro

Nobody watched the stupid joke that were supposed to be all about Democrats trying to look 'serious n stuff' and pretending to have morals and principles; it blew up in their faces, like their incompetent 'Russiagate' silliness; they got no bounce from it at all. That's because everyone knows about Obama and Hillary's deals with Putin, and the $145 milllion 'donation' to the 'Clinton Foundation', and Podesta's millions from Russian deals. We still don't know much about the Red China deals, and we know they can't let the Bidens testify because they;re too stupid to be trusted in sworn testimony deals and would have to be advised to take the 5th several hundred times an hour.


----------



## SweetSue92

wamose said:


> Once the Democrats vote to send this thing to the Senate, they better be ready for the witness list I'm sure the Republican leadership is assembling. This is where we'll find out if the rubber meats the road,



I'm starting to wonder if they will have to cower and retreat at this point. If they will vote NOT to impeach now because they both fear this AND the havoc it will cause their Senate candidates in the election year

Oh man that would be perfect. All this and a retreat at the end


----------



## sparky

_*Heard it from a MSN who*_
_*Heard it from a CNN who*_
_*Heard it from FOX you been messin' around*_
_*

They say you got a ruskie friend
You're colludin’ every weekend
Now they're talkin' about takin you down



But Knowing the MAGA hood
They’re talkin’ trash, cuz the story’s too good
While Flynn and Stone go on down the line
But I'm telling you, babe
That I don't think through, babe
And even if it is keep this in mind


You take it for a sum baby
If that's the way you want it baby
Then we don't want you around
You’re cronies received it, and Congress believed it
You're all for a sum, so you take it and run


You're thinking up press core lies
You're putting on your offal office eyes
You say you're not the storm but you’re howling wind
But I can feel it coming
Your ‘20 seat ain’t  running
And we need never look back again
*_
w/apologies to REO

~S~


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Ray From Cleveland

dudmuck said:


> 1) withholding funds for policial purpose is abuse of power. Or, asking another country to announce fake investigation of polical opponent also is abuse of power. Together its bribery.



Asking is not bribing.  Bribing is when you have negative information about somebody, and threaten to expose them if they don't do your bidding.  No evidence Trump ever did that.  



dudmuck said:


> 2) "If you don't announce that it's a bank robbery, it's not a bank robbery!"



Terrible comparison.  A better one would be taking money out of the bank.  If you withdraw cash from your savings account, and your neighbor sees you have a lot of cash, which you tell him you got from the bank, and he assumes you robbed the bank, that's not grounds to arrest anybody if he calls the cops.  

Trump openly stated he had several good reasons for the withholding of money, including one of his campaign promises which was pressure the rest of the UN members to pony up a bit.  The Democrats, the liars they are, ASSUMED it had to do with Slow Joe's candidacy, and they probably didn't even do that.  Since they are looking for ways to try and get rid of Trump, they are using that as a cheap excuse.  Like I said, you can't impeach somebody based on mind reading, because nobody can read minds on this planet.  



dudmuck said:


> 3) can you read? it says Ukraine investigated the Bidens



The better question is can you read?  Instead of just Googling links, try opening up the story for yourself.  



dudmuck said:


> 4) Trump benefits from one of the leading opposing candidates under "investigation"



And that's not an impeachable offense either.


----------



## NotYourBody

Yarddog said:


> DO US A FAVOR,   had to do with Crowdstrike. and yes from Trumps point of view, he had been wrongly set up, so of course given the opportunity he can mention that if he wants. Do us a favor means just that,  unless you can prove otherwise. *Doing us a favor in no way says We are withholding anything from them as Democrats would like it to mean,*.... which is why Schiff stood up there and embellished out of his ASS... he had to make the conversation something that it wasnt. WHY? because the Democrats have planed to impeach Trump from the day he was elected and are looking for anything they can lie about.
> They are a damn disgrace. In any other time what they are doing would be called treason but they have the entire news media on their side, and that is a powerful thing.



Except Trump was doing exactly that. He was withholding $400 million in foreign aid to Ukraine when he made that phone call to the new president of Ukraine. You fail.


----------



## SweetSue92

NotYourBody said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> DO US A FAVOR,   had to do with Crowdstrike. and yes from Trumps point of view, he had been wrongly set up, so of course given the opportunity he can mention that if he wants. Do us a favor means just that,  unless you can prove otherwise. *Doing us a favor in no way says We are withholding anything from them as Democrats would like it to mean,*.... which is why Schiff stood up there and embellished out of his ASS... he had to make the conversation something that it wasnt. WHY? because the Democrats have planed to impeach Trump from the day he was elected and are looking for anything they can lie about.
> They are a damn disgrace. In any other time what they are doing would be called treason but they have the entire news media on their side, and that is a powerful thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Trump was doing exactly that. He was withholding $400 million in foreign aid to Ukraine when he made that phone call to the new president of Ukraine. You fail.
Click to expand...


No evidence, which even the Dem witnesses admitted.

Sad trombone.


----------



## Billy_Bob

karpenter said:


> So You Want To Impeach A President
> Based On What YOU THINK He Wanted To Do ??


Yep!  No crime is better when you can say "I THINK THAT'S WHAT HE WOULD DO" all the while doing it yourself when he does not...  This is called PROJECTION...


----------



## Billy_Bob

Zorro! said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laura Ingraham Literally Said 'Attempted Bribery Is Not In Constitution'
> 
> Yes Fox News idiots are admitting the crime.
> 
> And newsflash, "attempted" criminal acts are crimes in themselves
> 
> He got caught in the act...because the whistle blower came forward...and that's the only reason he didn't succeed
> 
> 
> 
> Aid was never even mentioned in the phone calls.  Trump furnished aid that Obama with held and required noting in exchange.  But Trump's right, they should get to the bottom of Ukraine's interference in our election and with the Biden's Bribery scheme and see how it interactions with Biden's extortion to get the prosecutor fired.
> 
> Impeachment Show:
> *Confirmed: Dems switched from “quid pro quo” to “bribery” because a focus group told them it was better *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Messaging.
Click to expand...

FEELINGS TRUMP the statutes and facts...  this tells you all you need to know about this clown show!


----------



## kyzr

August West said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats will vote to impeach Trump
> The Senate will not remove Trump
> DC coxuckers get paid to play partisan politics instead of solving problems
> 
> 
> 
> A president using foreign aid money to shake down another country`s leader for personal favors is a problem. Should all presidents be allowed to do that or just Trump?
Click to expand...


1. All 3 witnesses said that Burisma is corrupt
2. Trump is required by law to investigate corruption before sending aid
3. The fact that the Bidens made $millions from Burisma should be the major scandal
4. The democrats and MSM whining about investigating "the corrupt Bidens" is also a scandal


----------



## lennypartiv

Ukraine eventually got the aid.  You Dems need to move on.


----------



## Golfing Gator

eagle1462010 said:


> Let's sum up the Impeachment process to date.



If you are right wingnut the Repubs are kicking the Dems ass
If you are left wingnut the Dems are kicking the Repubs ass.

The rest of us do not really give a shit and know it is all just Kabuki theater


----------



## joaquinmiller

Bush92 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> The impeachable offenses are bribery, misuse of an office of trust, and contempt of Congress.  You could shoehorn in a couple more, if you wanted to take your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read the U.S. Constitution and what the founders meant by bribery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to explain it to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will. Founders never said shit about it because they expected it to happen.
Click to expand...


There's an old adage demonstrated - blueslegend chose not to reply, while you took the path of removing all doubt.


----------



## The Purge




----------



## joaquinmiller

Ame®icano said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> So impeachment supporters.  Where is today's 'devastating' evidence?  What 'bombshell' has this witness?
> 
> 
> 
> Her feelings were hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were here feelings hurt when her previous tenures as Ambassador ended?
Click to expand...


Her two previous appointments as an Ambassador - both made by Bush the Lesser - presumably ended without benefit of a smear campaign by the President's personal attorney.


----------



## RealDave

JoeMoma said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call. Tampering with election? Mueller investigated this.
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller was mainly focused on Trump.  Biden was not in the cross hairs of his investigation.  Mueller's investigation did not look at any "Tampering with (the) election" if it had democrat fingerprints. Hell, he didn't even recognize the name Fusion GPS when he testified before congress.
Click to expand...

  Fusion GPS is a private company that was hired to do opposition research.  This researched went to Russia because Trump was doing business in Russia and lying about it.  Everytime you morons bring this up as some sort of collusion, you are masking a fool out of yourself.

When you equate Biden's action in the Ukraine with Trump's, you are making a total ass out of yourself.

Trump is guilty plain as day.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Ray From Cleveland said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Trump benefits from one of the leading opposing candidates under "investigation"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's not an impeachable offense either.
Click to expand...


That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense.


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) withholding funds for policial purpose is abuse of power. Or, asking another country to announce fake investigation of polical opponent also is abuse of power. Together its bribery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking is not bribing.  Bribing is when you have negative information about somebody, and threaten to expose them if they don't do your bidding.  No evidence Trump ever did that.
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2) "If you don't announce that it's a bank robbery, it's not a bank robbery!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrible comparison.  A better one would be taking money out of the bank.  If you withdraw cash from your savings account, and your neighbor sees you have a lot of cash, which you tell him you got from the bank, and he assumes you robbed the bank, that's not grounds to arrest anybody if he calls the cops.
> 
> Trump openly stated he had several good reasons for the withholding of money, including one of his campaign promises which was pressure the rest of the UN members to pony up a bit.  The Democrats, the liars they are, ASSUMED it had to do with Slow Joe's candidacy, and they probably didn't even do that.  Since they are looking for ways to try and get rid of Trump, they are using that as a cheap excuse.  Like I said, you can't impeach somebody based on mind reading, because nobody can read minds on this planet.
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3) can you read? it says Ukraine investigated the Bidens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The better question is can you read?  Instead of just Googling links, try opening up the story for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Trump benefits from one of the leading opposing candidates under "investigation"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's not an impeachable offense either.
Click to expand...


Bribery is impeachable.  

You just admitted Trump did it.


----------



## OldLady

OKTexas said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess I should make the case for Blackmail. Yep that's what ol'Trumpybear did.  He tried to Blackmail that president into publicly announcing that the Ukraine was opening an investingation into the Bidens corruption.
> 
> Blackmail I tells ya.
> 
> Doesn't matter what you call it. The turd still stinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering that the withholding of the Javelins would predictably result in (additional) Ukrainian wounded and dead, you might even call it "exaction".
> 
> There is another aspect that I find is widely overlooked.  Nothing yells "anti-corruption crusade" like removing a widely admired anti-corruption crusader from her office.  Oh, wait, there is one better than that:
> 
> Nothing yells "anti-corruption crusade" as loudly as urging your counterpart to bring the power of the state to bear on a political opponent in an obviously politically motivated "investigation".  That's going to teach them Ukrainians a lesson, doesn't it?
> 
> That's the U.S. of A. under Trump in a nutshell, teaching the world a lesson in corruption.  Devastating though this is, the number of folks who would go along with all that is worse, still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is behavior that cannot be defended.  To allow this type of bastardization of our foreign policy, to allow the executive to attack the loyal opposition in this manner, is an attack on the Republic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, there's not suppose to be opposition within the administration, loyal or otherwise. These fuckers are hired to carry out the policy of their elected boss, not try implement their own policy.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

"Their own policy" is the policy of the United States as it had been for the past several years, supporting Ukraine's efforts to clean out the corrupt oligarchs subverting attempts at a fair and democratic government.  It was also the policy of the United States to support Ukraine militarily in its fight against Russian aggression.
If the "boss" didn't like this policy, for whatever reason, he had every right to stand up and tell the State Department why and what he wanted done instead.  But Trump didn't do that, did he?  He got his private attorney and a bunch of thug friends to do it "under the table" and for the most part the current officials around the President closed their eyes to it and let it happen.  I'm grateful to the whistleblower and to the people who have testified to what happened.  Not because I couldn't cope with not having "my guy" elected, but because Trump is a crook.


----------



## Flash

Impeachment summary to date?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) withholding funds for policial purpose is abuse of power. Or, asking another country to announce fake investigation of polical opponent also is abuse of power. Together its bribery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking is not bribing.  Bribing is when you have negative information about somebody, and threaten to expose them if they don't do your bidding.  No evidence Trump ever did that.
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2) "If you don't announce that it's a bank robbery, it's not a bank robbery!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrible comparison.  A better one would be taking money out of the bank.  If you withdraw cash from your savings account, and your neighbor sees you have a lot of cash, which you tell him you got from the bank, and he assumes you robbed the bank, that's not grounds to arrest anybody if he calls the cops.
> 
> Trump openly stated he had several good reasons for the withholding of money, including one of his campaign promises which was pressure the rest of the UN members to pony up a bit.  The Democrats, the liars they are, ASSUMED it had to do with Slow Joe's candidacy, and they probably didn't even do that.  Since they are looking for ways to try and get rid of Trump, they are using that as a cheap excuse.  Like I said, you can't impeach somebody based on mind reading, because nobody can read minds on this planet.
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3) can you read? it says Ukraine investigated the Bidens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The better question is can you read?  Instead of just Googling links, try opening up the story for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Trump benefits from one of the leading opposing candidates under "investigation"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's not an impeachable offense either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bribery is impeachable.
> 
> You just admitted Trump did it.
Click to expand...


No, I said bribery is an impeachable offense.  Trump didn't bribe anybody.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

joaquinmiller said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Trump benefits from one of the leading opposing candidates under "investigation"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's not an impeachable offense either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense.
Click to expand...


I see. So what you're saying is that any VP can conduct themselves in an illegal way, and nobody can even look into it in the next administration if they are running for President?  Where is that written by the way?


----------



## toobfreak

dudmuck said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The president getting caught with his hand in the cookie jar and then backing off does not excuse him of using his power as president to bribe a foreign power for his own political gain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do we owe Ukraine anything especially for nothing in return?
> Every foreign deal comes with elements of benefit to both sides.  Except this one?
> 
> How is trying to investigate a crime committed years ago by a top US official, especially one involving trying to tamper with an election, "getting caught with your hand in a jar?"
> What was the political gain for Trump in any of this?  Biden's not even his opponent in next year's election!  Just a very unlikely one.
> WON'T IT BE FUNNY NOW after Hillary, Biden and the Democrat's using help from both Ukraine and Russia trying to smear Trump failed in 2016, that Trump is removed from office for trying to expose what went on only to have Biden then go on to become the new president anyway?!
> 
> Our conversion to Full Banana Republic will have been complete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) congress approved military aid to Ukraine.  "power of the purse" belongs to congress.  The president can suspend this aid for purpose to benefit the country, but not for personal gain.
> 2) Suspending aid causes deaths.  If a foreign government acts to benefit a political party and the expense of another, it hurts foreign relations.
> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call.   Tampering with election?  Mueller investigated this.
> 4) Biden is at the top of many polls for the 2020 presidential race.
Click to expand...


1).  What did Trump personally gain?  Spell it out.  Did he get a whistle in his Fruit Loops?
2).  Suspending social security causes deaths.  Limited food stamps causes deaths.  Healthcare to a cost causes deaths.  All of the bills sitting in congress languishing while they fuck around yet again with this dog and pony show is causing deaths!
3).  Yeah, right.  Mueller investigated Biden.  That was part of the russian investigation into Trump?  You're a fucking idiot.
4).  Biden stands about as much chance being the DNC nominee as my grandmother sprouting wheels and being a go cart.  But I hope he does end up your candidate.  You deserve him.  Obumma 2.0 - 5.


----------



## OldLady

Ray From Cleveland said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Trump benefits from one of the leading opposing candidates under "investigation"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's not an impeachable offense either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see. So what you're saying is that any VP can conduct themselves in an illegal way, and nobody can even look into it in the next administration if they are running for President?  Where is that written by the way?
Click to expand...

If that VP weren't running against him for the Presidency, I'm sure it wouldn't be a problem.  If there was enough of a question for the AG to take it up, that is.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call. Tampering with election? Mueller investigated this.
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller was mainly focused on Trump.  Biden was not in the cross hairs of his investigation.  Mueller's investigation did not look at any "Tampering with (the) election" if it had democrat fingerprints. Hell, he didn't even recognize the name Fusion GPS when he testified before congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fusion GPS is a private company that was hired to do opposition research.  This researched went to Russia because Trump was doing business in Russia and lying about it.  Everytime you morons bring this up as some sort of collusion, you are masking a fool out of yourself.
> 
> When you equate Biden's action in the Ukraine with Trump's, you are making a total ass out of yourself.
> 
> Trump is guilty plain as day.
Click to expand...


So you're saying because Trump as a businessman dealt with Russia (as he has in other countries) that it's okay to get dirt on him from a foreign government?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

OldLady said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Trump benefits from one of the leading opposing candidates under "investigation"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's not an impeachable offense either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see. So what you're saying is that any VP can conduct themselves in an illegal way, and nobody can even look into it in the next administration if they are running for President?  Where is that written by the way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that VP weren't running against him for the Presidency, I'm sure it wouldn't be a problem.  If there was enough of a question for the AG to take it up, that is.
Click to expand...


But it is a problem since he is running?  Nobody including Trump knows who he'll be running against.  The request to Zelensky was made well over a year before the election.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Ray From Cleveland said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Trump benefits from one of the leading opposing candidates under "investigation"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's not an impeachable offense either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see. So what you're saying is that any VP can conduct themselves in an illegal way, and nobody can even look into it in the next administration if they are running for President?  Where is that written by the way?
Click to expand...


I didn't come close to saying anything like that.  Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## toobfreak

007 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call. Tampering with election? Mueller investigated this.
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller was mainly focused on Trump.  Biden was not in the cross hairs of his investigation.  Mueller's investigation did not look at any "Tampering with (the) election" if it had democrat fingerprints. Hell, he didn't even recognize the name Fusion GPS when he testified before congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller was a joke. It was an investigation looking for a crime, same as this Adam ScHITt show impeachment inquiry, an impeachment LOOKING FOR A CRIME.
> Democrats are the party of TRASH. They are corrupt to the core, along with their DEMOCRAT PROPAGANDA WING that carries the water and covers for them.
Click to expand...


The very fact that Mueller didn't regale himself of that entire "exoneration" matter and made a point of ending his report with that despite knowing as a legal and prosecutorial expert that such a word and task does not even exist in the legal lexicon is all the proof that anyone needs that Mueller intentionally put that in there after failing to convict in order to leave a ligature hanging out there for the democrats to pick up on again and try further with Trump!


----------



## bripat9643

Olde Europe said:


> Sandy Shanks said:
> 
> 
> 
> How in the world did this man become our President?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want a short answer?  White males.  They form the core, the bulk, and the backbone of support for this vulgar calamity - the most benighted, self-important and most grotesquely inadequate species on earth.
Click to expand...

Two imbeciles performing a circle jerk.

You just admitted that you're a racist, BTW.

Also, white males are not a race.


----------



## toobfreak

dudmuck said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The president getting caught with his hand in the cookie jar and then backing off does not excuse him of using his power as president to bribe a foreign power for his own political gain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do we owe Ukraine anything especially for nothing in return?
> Every foreign deal comes with elements of benefit to both sides.  Except this one?
> 
> How is trying to investigate a crime committed years ago by a top US official, especially one involving trying to tamper with an election, "getting caught with your hand in a jar?"
> What was the political gain for Trump in any of this?  Biden's not even his opponent in next year's election!  Just a very unlikely one.
> WON'T IT BE FUNNY NOW after Hillary, Biden and the Democrat's using help from both Ukraine and Russia trying to smear Trump failed in 2016, that Trump is removed from office for trying to expose what went on only to have Biden then go on to become the new president anyway?!
> 
> Our conversion to Full Banana Republic will have been complete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) congress approved military aid to Ukraine.  "power of the purse" belongs to congress.  The president can suspend this aid for purpose to benefit the country, but not for personal gain.
> 2) Suspending aid causes deaths.  If a foreign government acts to benefit a political party and the expense of another, it hurts foreign relations.
> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call.   Tampering with election?  Mueller investigated this.
> 4) Biden is at the top of many polls for the 2020 presidential race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Yes, he can suspend funds for that reason, and Trump laid out several. It's the Democrats who claim to be able to read minds, and mind reading should not be grounds for impeachment.
> 
> 2) Again, no evidence that Trump suspended anything for political reasons.  Ukraine officials had no idea the funds were suspended until a month after the phone call.  Obviously, they didn't drastically need them at the time.  What Trump provided to them in the past was sufficient.
> 
> 3)Yes, Biden was investigated by his bosses team. What did you really expect, a conviction?
> 
> 4) The election is a little less than a year away.  Trump nor anybody knows who the nominee will be.  What is evident is that Biden has been losing ground since spring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) withholding funds for policial purpose is abuse of power.  Or, asking another country to announce fake investigation of polical opponent also is abuse of power.   Together its bribery.
> 
> 2) "If you don't announce that it's a bank robbery, it's not a bank robbery!"
> 
> 3) can you read? it says Ukraine investigated the Bidens
> 
> 4) Trump benefits from one of the leading opposing candidates under "investigation"
Click to expand...


Then you are admitting that Obama and Kerry abused power by withholding funds from Iran for many years?  That cost lives!  They withheld aid from the Kurds for years!  Abuse of power!  That cost lives!  How many more do you want?  Where is the prosecution???!!!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

joaquinmiller said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Trump benefits from one of the leading opposing candidates under "investigation"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's not an impeachable offense either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see. So what you're saying is that any VP can conduct themselves in an illegal way, and nobody can even look into it in the next administration if they are running for President?  Where is that written by the way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't come close to saying anything like that.  Don't be ridiculous.
Click to expand...


Sure you did.  What you said is that because Trump withheld money for whatever reason, and it benefits him, that's an impeachable offense, even though there's absolutely no evidence that his actions did anything for his campaign, given the fact Biden is not his challenger yet in the presidential race.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Ray From Cleveland said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Trump benefits from one of the leading opposing candidates under "investigation"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's not an impeachable offense either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see. So what you're saying is that any VP can conduct themselves in an illegal way, and nobody can even look into it in the next administration if they are running for President?  Where is that written by the way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't come close to saying anything like that.  Don't be ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you did.  What you said is that because Trump withheld money for whatever reason, and it benefits him, that's an impeachable offense, even though there's absolutely no evidence that his actions did anything for his campaign, given the fact Biden is not his challenger yet in the presidential race.
Click to expand...


Repeating it doesn't improve it.  What I said was:  "That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense."

What you've spilled on the page is some nonsense you wish I had said.


----------



## Faun

lennypartiv said:


> Ukraine eventually got the aid.  You Dems need to move on.


Yeah, *after* Trump got caught with his hand in the cookie jar.


----------



## bripat9643

Flopper said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I did, I must be the only one between us because you obviously can't answer my question.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between can't answer and not going to answer. You know what was said on that call and you know exactly where the bribery occurred in that call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I'm asking.  I read the transcript about a dozen times or so, and I can't find where Trump stated Ukraine could have US aid if they conduct an investigation on Biden.  So I must have missed something, so perhaps you can help.  Give me the exact words that I missed, page and paragraph if possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, while not releasing the aid since February ...
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They were ALMOST ready to make the purchase, they have since done so. So what's your point?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> July 18
> The OMB annouced a freeze on the military aid
> 
> July 25
> Trump asks Zelensky for the favor of an investigation into Biden
> 
> Aug 12
> Whisleblower address his complain to congress of the July 25 phone call
> 
> Aug 28
> Politico publishes details of freeze and the president request for an investigation
> 
> Sept 9
> The House investigation begins
> 
> Sept 11
> Military Aid released.
> 
> The point is Military Aid was only released after, the whistle was blown, the news media picked up the story and the House began it's investigation. The president getting caught with his hand in the cookie jar and then backing off does not excuse him of using his power as president to bribe a foreign power for his own political gain.
> 
> Timeline: The curious release of military aid to Ukraine
Click to expand...

You left out one crucial detail, dumbass.  On July 25 Zelensky wasn't aware of any Freeze.


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Trump benefits from one of the leading opposing candidates under "investigation"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's not an impeachable offense either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see. So what you're saying is that any VP can conduct themselves in an illegal way, and nobody can even look into it in the next administration if they are running for President?  Where is that written by the way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that VP weren't running against him for the Presidency, I'm sure it wouldn't be a problem.  If there was enough of a question for the AG to take it up, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it is a problem since he is running?  Nobody including Trump knows who he'll be running against.  The request to Zelensky was made well over a year before the election.
Click to expand...


Don't you get tired of embarrassing yourself?

Emerson Polling


----------



## Yarddog

NotYourBody said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> DO US A FAVOR,   had to do with Crowdstrike. and yes from Trumps point of view, he had been wrongly set up, so of course given the opportunity he can mention that if he wants. Do us a favor means just that,  unless you can prove otherwise. *Doing us a favor in no way says We are withholding anything from them as Democrats would like it to mean,*.... which is why Schiff stood up there and embellished out of his ASS... he had to make the conversation something that it wasnt. WHY? because the Democrats have planed to impeach Trump from the day he was elected and are looking for anything they can lie about.
> They are a damn disgrace. In any other time what they are doing would be called treason but they have the entire news media on their side, and that is a powerful thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Trump was doing exactly that. He was withholding $400 million in foreign aid to Ukraine when he made that phone call to the new president of Ukraine. You fail.
Click to expand...



withholding 400 million? or it just haddnt been released yet? I dont know, its hard to believe any narrative Schiff and Pelosi come up with. They have a really bad track record of making things up as they go. Zelenzky said he was unaware of any funds being held up, and was unaware of any pressure. Seems to me this QUid pro quo is just something the Dems have been hoping to be true as they are actively searching for any reason to remove Trump from office. Their Soviet style tactics are the real fail here, as they deny the voters who elected Trump.


----------



## RealDave

toobfreak said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The president getting caught with his hand in the cookie jar and then backing off does not excuse him of using his power as president to bribe a foreign power for his own political gain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do we owe Ukraine anything especially for nothing in return?
> Every foreign deal comes with elements of benefit to both sides.  Except this one?
> 
> How is trying to investigate a crime committed years ago by a top US official, especially one involving trying to tamper with an election, "getting caught with your hand in a jar?"
> What was the political gain for Trump in any of this?  Biden's not even his opponent in next year's election!  Just a very unlikely one.
> WON'T IT BE FUNNY NOW after Hillary, Biden and the Democrat's using help from both Ukraine and Russia trying to smear Trump failed in 2016, that Trump is removed from office for trying to expose what went on only to have Biden then go on to become the new president anyway?!
> 
> Our conversion to Full Banana Republic will have been complete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) congress approved military aid to Ukraine.  "power of the purse" belongs to congress.  The president can suspend this aid for purpose to benefit the country, but not for personal gain.
> 2) Suspending aid causes deaths.  If a foreign government acts to benefit a political party and the expense of another, it hurts foreign relations.
> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call.   Tampering with election?  Mueller investigated this.
> 4) Biden is at the top of many polls for the 2020 presidential race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Yes, he can suspend funds for that reason, and Trump laid out several. It's the Democrats who claim to be able to read minds, and mind reading should not be grounds for impeachment.
> 
> 2) Again, no evidence that Trump suspended anything for political reasons.  Ukraine officials had no idea the funds were suspended until a month after the phone call.  Obviously, they didn't drastically need them at the time.  What Trump provided to them in the past was sufficient.
> 
> 3)Yes, Biden was investigated by his bosses team. What did you really expect, a conviction?
> 
> 4) The election is a little less than a year away.  Trump nor anybody knows who the nominee will be.  What is evident is that Biden has been losing ground since spring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) withholding funds for policial purpose is abuse of power.  Or, asking another country to announce fake investigation of polical opponent also is abuse of power.   Together its bribery.
> 
> 2) "If you don't announce that it's a bank robbery, it's not a bank robbery!"
> 
> 3) can you read? it says Ukraine investigated the Bidens
> 
> 4) Trump benefits from one of the leading opposing candidates under "investigation"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you are admitting that Obama and Kerry abused power by withholding funds from Iran for many years?  That cost lives!  They withheld aid from the Kurds for years!  Abuse of power!  That cost lives!  How many more do you want?  Where is the prosecution???!!!
Click to expand...

 Withholding funds because of good for America is not the same as withholding fund for political reasons.  Even a stupid fuck like you knows this.


----------



## OldLady

Ray From Cleveland said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Trump benefits from one of the leading opposing candidates under "investigation"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's not an impeachable offense either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see. So what you're saying is that any VP can conduct themselves in an illegal way, and nobody can even look into it in the next administration if they are running for President?  Where is that written by the way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that VP weren't running against him for the Presidency, I'm sure it wouldn't be a problem.  If there was enough of a question for the AG to take it up, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it is a problem since he is running?  Nobody including Trump knows who he'll be running against.  The request to Zelensky was made well over a year before the election.
Click to expand...

Oh, Ray, not a winning argument, guy.


----------



## BluesLegend

joaquinmiller said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> The impeachable offenses are bribery, misuse of an office of trust, and contempt of Congress.  You could shoehorn in a couple more, if you wanted to take your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read the U.S. Constitution and what the founders meant by bribery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to explain it to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will. Founders never said shit about it because they expected it to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's an old adage demonstrated - blueslegend chose not to reply, while you took the path of removing all doubt.
Click to expand...


Its not possible to explain things to the left, fact's are unable to penetrate the 4 inches of their stupid Neanderthal skulls.


----------



## edward37

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your posts are funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours are leftist bullshit...faun
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached. You're on a fool's errand. ...."faun"....snicker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Trump's getting impeached. But keep entertaining me with your delusions,  it's fun. I'll bookmark this so I can smash it in your face, like a cream pie, when he gets impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> David Holmes HEARD the pos trump on the phone and he so testified trump is a flaming POS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there are idiots here who _think_ Trump's not getting impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m voting for Don again in 2020.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

If all those who trump forbade answering subpoenas  did testify  Trump would be gone before election day


----------



## PoliticalChic

OldLady said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess I should make the case for Blackmail. Yep that's what ol'Trumpybear did.  He tried to Blackmail that president into publicly announcing that the Ukraine was opening an investingation into the Bidens corruption.
> 
> Blackmail I tells ya.
> 
> Doesn't matter what you call it. The turd still stinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering that the withholding of the Javelins would predictably result in (additional) Ukrainian wounded and dead, you might even call it "exaction".
> 
> There is another aspect that I find is widely overlooked.  Nothing yells "anti-corruption crusade" like removing a widely admired anti-corruption crusader from her office.  Oh, wait, there is one better than that:
> 
> Nothing yells "anti-corruption crusade" as loudly as urging your counterpart to bring the power of the state to bear on a political opponent in an obviously politically motivated "investigation".  That's going to teach them Ukrainians a lesson, doesn't it?
> 
> That's the U.S. of A. under Trump in a nutshell, teaching the world a lesson in corruption.  Devastating though this is, the number of folks who would go along with all that is worse, still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is behavior that cannot be defended.  To allow this type of bastardization of our foreign policy, to allow the executive to attack the loyal opposition in this manner, is an attack on the Republic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, there's not suppose to be opposition within the administration, loyal or otherwise. These fuckers are hired to carry out the policy of their elected boss, not try implement their own policy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Their own policy" is the policy of the United States as it had been for the past several years, supporting Ukraine's efforts to clean out the corrupt oligarchs subverting attempts at a fair and democratic government.  It was also the policy of the United States to support Ukraine militarily in its fight against Russian aggression.
> If the "boss" didn't like this policy, for whatever reason, he had every right to stand up and tell the State Department why and what he wanted done instead.  But Trump didn't do that, did he?  He got his private attorney and a bunch of thug friends to do it "under the table" and for the most part the current officials around the President closed their eyes to it and let it happen.  I'm grateful to the whistleblower and to the people who have testified to what happened.  Not because I couldn't cope with not having "my guy" elected, but because Trump is a crook.
Click to expand...



Imagine, had Trump had the 'whistleblower' arrested as a spy.....


Obama did just that.


The Obama administration had 8 whistleblowers. President Obama handled each one the same way - he had the FBI bust into their home, arrest them, and he then prosecuted them for espionage. Of course the biased media kept quiet and looked the other way. Their were a few exceptions. Here's one news report on it:

War on whistleblowers?



Bet you didn't know that.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> it states that biden wasn't alone.
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote the relevant material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure little asswipe, i'll throw you a bone -
> 
> *Without pressure from Joe Biden, European diplomats, the International Monetary Fund and other international organizations, Shokin would not have been fired, said Daria Kaleniuk, co-founder and executive director of the Anti Corruption Action Centre in Kiev.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re flirting with bripat? Weird
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what's wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not the one flirting. LOL
Click to expand...


you are a very sad individual if you think that was.


----------



## playtime

OKTexas said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> it states that biden wasn't alone.
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote the relevant material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure little asswipe, i'll throw you a bone -
> 
> *Without pressure from Joe Biden, European diplomats, the International Monetary Fund and other international organizations, Shokin would not have been fired, said Daria Kaleniuk, co-founder and executive director of the Anti Corruption Action Centre in Kiev.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, quoting a Soros front organization. That's really laughable.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you & your fellow basket dwellers are the ones to be laughed at.
> 
> *A Republican Conspiracy Theory About a Biden-in-Ukraine Scandal Has Gone Mainstream. But It Is Not True.*
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Mackey
> May 10 2019, 9:52 p.m.
> 
> In an interview with The Intercept, Daria Kaleniuk, an American-educated lawyer who founded Ukraine’s Anti-Corruption Action Center, expressed frustration that two recent front-page stories in the New York Times, on how the conspiracy theory is being used to attack Biden, failed to properly debunk the false accusation. According to Kaleniuk, and a former anti-corruption prosecutor, there is simply no truth to the rumor now spreading like wildfire across the internet.
> 
> The United States and other Western nations had for months called for the ousting of Mr. Shokin, who was widely criticized for turning a blind eye to corrupt practices and for defending the interests of a venal and entrenched elite. He was one of several political figures in Kiev whom reformers and Western diplomats saw as a worrying indicator of a return to past corrupt practices, two years after a revolution that was supposed to put a stop to self-dealing by those in power.
> A Republican Conspiracy Theory About a Biden-in-Ukraine Scandal Has Gone Mainstream. But It Is Not True.
> 
> lol... next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Check where their funding comes from, does the Open Societies Foundation ring any bells?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


i gave you a google key search which contained many articles all reporting the same thing.  uh- soros doesn't own them all or are you that whacked to believe he does?

*Ukraine envoy had ‘clear understanding’ on quid pro quo, but no firsthand knowledge of Trump plans: transcript*
By Alex Pappas, Brooke Singman | Fox News

_*While Sondland had texted Taylor in September saying there was no quid pro quo, the supplemental declaration says that “by the beginning of September 2019, and in the absence of any credible explanation for the suspension of aid, I presumed that the aid suspension had become linked to the proposed anti-corruption statement.”

He also acknowledged telling one of Zelensky’s advisers that “resumption of U.S. aid would likely not occur until Ukraine provided the public anti-corruption statement that we had been discussing for many weeks.”*_

Ukraine envoy had ‘clear understanding’ on quid pro quo, but no firsthand knowledge of Trump plans: transcript

so............ what you are trying to peddle is that george soros owns FOX NEWS too?
somebody better let rupert in on that bit of info.

  next?


----------



## playtime

OKTexas said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ummmm.... he changed his testimony.   d'oh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow - what kinda bubble do you live in, kitty cat?
> 
> *Sondland, Trump's appointee, changes testimony to say there was clear quid pro quo *
> By Mike Lillis and Olivia Beavers - 11/05/19 02:02 PM EST
> 
> A top diplomat appointed by President Trump revised his testimony to lawmakers in the House's impeachment inquiry, saying in the latest version that the president’s dealings with Ukraine amounted to a clear quid pro quo.
> Sondland, Trump's appointee, changes testimony to say there was clear quid pro quo
> 
> or choose any one of the multitudes of articles:
> 
> sundland changed testimony - Google Search
> 
> you're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From your link:
> 
> _“After a large meeting, I now recall speaking individually with Mr. Yermak, where I said that resumption of *U.S. aid would likely not occur until Ukraine provided the public anti-corruption statement that we had been discussing for many weeks,” *Sondland said._
> 
> Wow, how non-specific can you get? Was there a mention of the Bidens I missed in there somewhere? And that meeting happened more than a month after the call. Also both the Ukraine President and Foreign Minister said flat out they knew of no linkage to the aid.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there was quid pro quo as quoted by sondland after he changed his testimony.  he will also be testifying openly on wednesday including the new info that came out about his underling overhearing his conversation with donny on unsecured cell phones,
> 
> in a restaurant,
> 
> in kiev,
> 
> that is crawling with roooskie commie spies.
> 
> 
> lol.......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, ok, so the Ukraine President and Foreign Minister are lying, got it.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


zelinsky is trying to save his people from being killed by the day.


----------



## playtime

OKTexas said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there are many Republicans who will vote no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can think of a couple of dems that may as well.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> literally only 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've already had 2, I'm talking in the Senate.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i already said that doesn't matter at this point - but i hope you aren't betting on a rock solid united front from all the (R)s, are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, yep, with some defections from the Ds. Right now I don't even see this crap making it to the senate. Like I said before, this is nothing but a commie campaign trick, pulling anything they can to try to effect public opinion.
> 
> .
> 
> .
Click to expand...


it will go to trial.  being removed is a whole other animal - but he'll get a trial.


----------



## playtime

Ropey said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political hack for Warren.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ropey

You're sure trig.



Maybe you do have an idea of what's going on with an impeachment *resolution* after it leaves Congress.

Good.

It will make the 2020 finale that much more enjoyable.

But so much more is to come out _in the next year._

Let's just watch


----------



## playtime

Ropey said:


> You have no idea of what's going on with an impeachment *resolution* after it leaves Congress.
> 
> Good.
> 
> It will make the 2020 finale that much more enjoyable.
> 
> But so much more is to come out in the next year.
> 
> Let's just watch


----------



## Ropey

Nice gif's, trig.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Out of context? You are fucking deranged.
> 
> Zelensky revealed he was almost ready to buy more Javelins, which Trump made contingent upon Zelensky lookinging into CrowdStrike/DNC server and the Bidens.
> 
> 
> Read the transcript.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what the transcript says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is....
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO US A FAVOR,   had to do with Crowdstrike. and yes from Trumps point of view, he had been wrongly set up, so of course given the opportunity he can mention that if he wants. Do us a favor means just that,  unless you can prove otherwise. Doing us a favor in no way says We are withholding anything from them as Democrats would like it to mean,.... which is why Schiff stood up there and embellished out of his ASS... he had to make the conversation something that it wasnt. WHY? because the Democrats have planed to impeach Trump from the day he was elected and are looking for anything they can lie about.
> They are a damn disgrace. In any other time what they are doing would be called treason but they have the entire news media on their side, and that is a powerful thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump continues...
> 
> _"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it..."_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're a liar, Zelensky spoke at length between the two requests, so did Trump.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Ain't no lie. It's not my problem you lack the intelligence to understand the meaning of, _"the other thing..."_


----------



## Faun

Ray From Cleveland said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The president getting caught with his hand in the cookie jar and then backing off does not excuse him of using his power as president to bribe a foreign power for his own political gain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do we owe Ukraine anything especially for nothing in return?
> Every foreign deal comes with elements of benefit to both sides.  Except this one?
> 
> How is trying to investigate a crime committed years ago by a top US official, especially one involving trying to tamper with an election, "getting caught with your hand in a jar?"
> What was the political gain for Trump in any of this?  Biden's not even his opponent in next year's election!  Just a very unlikely one.
> WON'T IT BE FUNNY NOW after Hillary, Biden and the Democrat's using help from both Ukraine and Russia trying to smear Trump failed in 2016, that Trump is removed from office for trying to expose what went on only to have Biden then go on to become the new president anyway?!
> 
> Our conversion to Full Banana Republic will have been complete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) congress approved military aid to Ukraine.  "power of the purse" belongs to congress.  The president can suspend this aid for purpose to benefit the country, but not for personal gain.
> 2) Suspending aid causes deaths.  If a foreign government acts to benefit a political party and the expense of another, it hurts foreign relations.
> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call.   Tampering with election?  Mueller investigated this.
> 4) Biden is at the top of many polls for the 2020 presidential race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Yes, he can suspend funds for that reason, and Trump laid out several. It's the Democrats who claim to be able to read minds, and mind reading should not be grounds for impeachment.
> 
> 2) Again, no evidence that Trump suspended anything for political reasons.  Ukraine officials had no idea the funds were suspended until a month after the phone call.  Obviously, they didn't drastically need them at the time.  What Trump provided to them in the past was sufficient.
> 
> 3)Yes, Biden was investigated by his bosses team. What did you really expect, a conviction?
> 
> 4) The election is a little less than a year away.  Trump nor anybody knows who the nominee will be.  What is evident is that Biden has been losing ground since spring.
Click to expand...

It matters not whether or not Biden wins the Democrat's nomination as he's still eligible to run in the election even if he loses their nomination.

Lying about whether or not Biden is a political rival of Trump's reveals your desperation.


----------



## Faun

007 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call. Tampering with election? Mueller investigated this.
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller was mainly focused on Trump.  Biden was not in the cross hairs of his investigation.  Mueller's investigation did not look at any "Tampering with (the) election" if it had democrat fingerprints. Hell, he didn't even recognize the name Fusion GPS when he testified before congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller was a joke. It was an investigation looking for a crime, same as this Adam ScHITt show impeachment inquiry, an impeachment LOOKING FOR A CRIME.
> 
> Democrats are the party of TRASH. They are corrupt to the core, along with their DEMOCRAT PROPAGANDA WING that carries the water and covers for them.
Click to expand...

Mueller did the job he was supposed to do -- find the truth. Do you disagree he found the truth?


----------



## Faun

dudmuck said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call. Tampering with election? Mueller investigated this.
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller was mainly focused on Trump.  Biden was not in the cross hairs of his investigation.  Mueller's investigation did not look at any "Tampering with (the) election" if it had democrat fingerprints. Hell, he didn't even recognize the name Fusion GPS when he testified before congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So an opposition research company provided opposition research for a paying client?
> Thats not foreign meddling in an election.
> 
> Or, if youre referring to dossier, it wasnt publicly known during election.  But even if it were, the Kremlin likely attempted to insert misinformation into it, to undermine it.
Click to expand...

Some of the dossier did make it into the news before the election.


----------



## MAGAman

Faun said:


> Mueller did the job he was supposed to do -- find the truth. Do you disagree he found the truth?


Yes... He exonerated Trump.

But we knew there was never any evidence of Russian Collusion.

Just like the newest fakiest fad of Quid Pro Quo.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call. Tampering with election? Mueller investigated this.
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller was mainly focused on Trump.  Biden was not in the cross hairs of his investigation.  Mueller's investigation did not look at any "Tampering with (the) election" if it had democrat fingerprints. Hell, he didn't even recognize the name Fusion GPS when he testified before congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller was a joke. It was an investigation looking for a crime, same as this Adam ScHITt show impeachment inquiry, an impeachment LOOKING FOR A CRIME.
> 
> Democrats are the party of TRASH. They are corrupt to the core, along with their DEMOCRAT PROPAGANDA WING that carries the water and covers for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller did the job he was supposed to do -- find the truth. Do you disagree he found the truth?
Click to expand...

Mueller produced nothing we didn't already know.


----------



## NotYourBody

Yarddog said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> DO US A FAVOR,   had to do with Crowdstrike. and yes from Trumps point of view, he had been wrongly set up, so of course given the opportunity he can mention that if he wants. Do us a favor means just that,  unless you can prove otherwise. *Doing us a favor in no way says We are withholding anything from them as Democrats would like it to mean,*.... which is why Schiff stood up there and embellished out of his ASS... he had to make the conversation something that it wasnt. WHY? because the Democrats have planed to impeach Trump from the day he was elected and are looking for anything they can lie about.
> They are a damn disgrace. In any other time what they are doing would be called treason but they have the entire news media on their side, and that is a powerful thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Trump was doing exactly that. He was withholding $400 million in foreign aid to Ukraine when he made that phone call to the new president of Ukraine. You fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> withholding 400 million? or it just haddnt been released yet? I dont know, its hard to believe any narrative Schiff and Pelosi come up with. They have a really bad track record of making things up as they go. Zelenzky said he was unaware of any funds being held up, and was unaware of any pressure. Seems to me this QUid pro quo is just something the Dems have been hoping to be true as they are actively searching for any reason to remove Trump from office. Their Soviet style tactics are the real fail here, as they deny the voters who elected Trump.
Click to expand...



Why did Turmp have to do a smear job on Yovanovitch to get her out of the way?


----------



## Faun

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) withholding funds for policial purpose is abuse of power. Or, asking another country to announce fake investigation of polical opponent also is abuse of power. Together its bribery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking is not bribing.  Bribing is when you have negative information about somebody, and threaten to expose them if they don't do your bidding.  No evidence Trump ever did that.
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2) "If you don't announce that it's a bank robbery, it's not a bank robbery!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrible comparison.  A better one would be taking money out of the bank.  If you withdraw cash from your savings account, and your neighbor sees you have a lot of cash, which you tell him you got from the bank, and he assumes you robbed the bank, that's not grounds to arrest anybody if he calls the cops.
> 
> Trump openly stated he had several good reasons for the withholding of money, including one of his campaign promises which was pressure the rest of the UN members to pony up a bit.  The Democrats, the liars they are, ASSUMED it had to do with Slow Joe's candidacy, and they probably didn't even do that.  Since they are looking for ways to try and get rid of Trump, they are using that as a cheap excuse.  Like I said, you can't impeach somebody based on mind reading, because nobody can read minds on this planet.
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3) can you read? it says Ukraine investigated the Bidens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The better question is can you read?  Instead of just Googling links, try opening up the story for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Trump benefits from one of the leading opposing candidates under "investigation"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's not an impeachable offense either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bribery is impeachable.
> 
> You just admitted Trump did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I said bribery is an impeachable offense.  Trump didn't bribe anybody.
Click to expand...

Trump offered to take a bribe....

*Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost. ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes.

*Trump: *I would like you to do us a favor though..._​


----------



## Faun

toobfreak said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The president getting caught with his hand in the cookie jar and then backing off does not excuse him of using his power as president to bribe a foreign power for his own political gain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do we owe Ukraine anything especially for nothing in return?
> Every foreign deal comes with elements of benefit to both sides.  Except this one?
> 
> How is trying to investigate a crime committed years ago by a top US official, especially one involving trying to tamper with an election, "getting caught with your hand in a jar?"
> What was the political gain for Trump in any of this?  Biden's not even his opponent in next year's election!  Just a very unlikely one.
> WON'T IT BE FUNNY NOW after Hillary, Biden and the Democrat's using help from both Ukraine and Russia trying to smear Trump failed in 2016, that Trump is removed from office for trying to expose what went on only to have Biden then go on to become the new president anyway?!
> 
> Our conversion to Full Banana Republic will have been complete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) congress approved military aid to Ukraine.  "power of the purse" belongs to congress.  The president can suspend this aid for purpose to benefit the country, but not for personal gain.
> 2) Suspending aid causes deaths.  If a foreign government acts to benefit a political party and the expense of another, it hurts foreign relations.
> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call.   Tampering with election?  Mueller investigated this.
> 4) Biden is at the top of many polls for the 2020 presidential race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1).  What did Trump personally gain?  Spell it out.  Did he get a whistle in his Fruit Loops?
> 2).  Suspending social security causes deaths.  Limited food stamps causes deaths.  Healthcare to a cost causes deaths.  All of the bills sitting in congress languishing while they fuck around yet again with this dog and pony show is causing deaths!
> 3).  Yeah, right.  Mueller investigated Biden.  That was part of the russian investigation into Trump?  You're a fucking idiot.
> 4).  Biden stands about as much chance being the DNC nominee as my grandmother sprouting wheels and being a go cart.  But I hope he does end up your candidate.  You deserve him.  Obumma 2.0 - 5.
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck, Biden could still be in the hunt for the 2020 presidential election even if he loses the Democratic nomination.


----------



## Baz Ares

*Hey, you DOPers! *Help us all understand what * HearSay IS!?*

If Sondland tells us that he was on the Phone Call with the Great Douche confirming to the Bribery
the Great Douche wanted to be done, was all going good.

Would this be *HearSAY* testified by Sondland on Wednesday in front of *the Great Douche Impeachment Inquiry? 
Explain how it is, we all want to hear this.

*


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between can't answer and not going to answer. You know what was said on that call and you know exactly where the bribery occurred in that call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I'm asking.  I read the transcript about a dozen times or so, and I can't find where Trump stated Ukraine could have US aid if they conduct an investigation on Biden.  So I must have missed something, so perhaps you can help.  Give me the exact words that I missed, page and paragraph if possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, while not releasing the aid since February ...
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They were ALMOST ready to make the purchase, they have since done so. So what's your point?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> July 18
> The OMB annouced a freeze on the military aid
> 
> July 25
> Trump asks Zelensky for the favor of an investigation into Biden
> 
> Aug 12
> Whisleblower address his complain to congress of the July 25 phone call
> 
> Aug 28
> Politico publishes details of freeze and the president request for an investigation
> 
> Sept 9
> The House investigation begins
> 
> Sept 11
> Military Aid released.
> 
> The point is Military Aid was only released after, the whistle was blown, the news media picked up the story and the House began it's investigation. The president getting caught with his hand in the cookie jar and then backing off does not excuse him of using his power as president to bribe a foreign power for his own political gain.
> 
> Timeline: The curious release of military aid to Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You left out one crucial detail, dumbass.  On July 25 Zelensky wasn't aware of any Freeze.
Click to expand...

He was aware that he was about ready to purchase more Javelins and when he expressed that to Trump, Trump first asked for favors.


----------



## Faun

MAGAman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller did the job he was supposed to do -- find the truth. Do you disagree he found the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... He exonerated Trump.
> 
> But we knew there was never any evidence of Russian Collusion.
> 
> Just like the newest fakiest fad of Quid Pro Quo.
Click to expand...

So you agree that Mueller did an exemplary job, right?


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call. Tampering with election? Mueller investigated this.
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller was mainly focused on Trump.  Biden was not in the cross hairs of his investigation.  Mueller's investigation did not look at any "Tampering with (the) election" if it had democrat fingerprints. Hell, he didn't even recognize the name Fusion GPS when he testified before congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller was a joke. It was an investigation looking for a crime, same as this Adam ScHITt show impeachment inquiry, an impeachment LOOKING FOR A CRIME.
> 
> Democrats are the party of TRASH. They are corrupt to the core, along with their DEMOCRAT PROPAGANDA WING that carries the water and covers for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller did the job he was supposed to do -- find the truth. Do you disagree he found the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller produced nothing we didn't already know.
Click to expand...

So? How were we to confirm it unless it was investigated?


----------



## NotYourBody

Baz Ares said:


> *Hey, you DOPers! *Help us all understand what * HearSay IS!?*
> 
> If Sondland tells us that he was on the Phone Call with the Great Douche confirming to the Bribery
> the Great Douche wanted to be done, was all going good.
> 
> Would this be *HearSAY* testified by Sondland on Wednesday in front of *the Great Douche Impeachment Inquiry?
> Explain how it is, we all want to hear this.
> 
> *


I'm sure they'll claim it was hearsay because it was a phone call and not in person.


----------



## Baz Ares

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I'm asking.  I read the transcript about a dozen times or so, and I can't find where Trump stated Ukraine could have US aid if they conduct an investigation on Biden.  So I must have missed something, so perhaps you can help.  Give me the exact words that I missed, page and paragraph if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, while not releasing the aid since February ...
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They were ALMOST ready to make the purchase, they have since done so. So what's your point?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> July 18
> The OMB annouced a freeze on the military aid
> 
> July 25
> Trump asks Zelensky for the favor of an investigation into Biden
> 
> Aug 12
> Whisleblower address his complain to congress of the July 25 phone call
> 
> Aug 28
> Politico publishes details of freeze and the president request for an investigation
> 
> Sept 9
> The House investigation begins
> 
> Sept 11
> Military Aid released.
> 
> The point is Military Aid was only released after, the whistle was blown, the news media picked up the story and the House began it's investigation. The president getting caught with his hand in the cookie jar and then backing off does not excuse him of using his power as president to bribe a foreign power for his own political gain.
> 
> Timeline: The curious release of military aid to Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You left out one crucial detail, dumbass.  On July 25 Zelensky wasn't aware of any Freeze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was aware that he was about ready to purchase more Javelins and when he expressed that to Trump, Trump first asked for favors.
Click to expand...

At some point, the DOPers are going to claim it was all about Javelins for the coming Olympic Games.


----------



## Baz Ares

NotYourBody said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey, you DOPers! *Help us all understand what * HearSay IS!?*
> 
> If Sondland tells us that he was on the Phone Call with the Great Douche confirming to the Bribery
> the Great Douche wanted to be done, was all going good.
> 
> Would this be *HearSAY* testified by Sondland on Wednesday in front of *the Great Douche Impeachment Inquiry?
> Explain how it is, we all want to hear this.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure they'll claim it was hearsay because it was a phone call and not in person.
Click to expand...

And not on a Top Gobmint Secured Device. (Note: DOPers not spewing about this un-secured devices here)
And was this on AT&T?
And what cell service providers are DEEP State-owned?
To be safe, should these phones to not be Hearsay be on Russain Services?


----------



## MarathonMike

The VOR said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laura Ingraham Literally Said 'Attempted Bribery Is Not In Constitution'
> 
> Yes Fox News idiots are admitting the crime.
> 
> And newsflash, "attempted" criminal acts are crimes in themselves
> 
> He got caught in the act...because the whistle blower came forward...and that's the only reason he didn't succeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give the clown show a rest.
> 
> The powers that be know it's a farce...see a new Dow record to confirm. 28,000 ...28 fcking thousand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the Dow hit 28,000, therefore trump isn't guilty of clearly impeachable offenses? LOL.
> 
> What a stupid, disgusting, hypocritical fucking pig you are.
Click to expand...

Such anger! The TDS is strong in this one.


----------



## OldLady

PoliticalChic said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess I should make the case for Blackmail. Yep that's what ol'Trumpybear did.  He tried to Blackmail that president into publicly announcing that the Ukraine was opening an investingation into the Bidens corruption.
> 
> Blackmail I tells ya.
> 
> Doesn't matter what you call it. The turd still stinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering that the withholding of the Javelins would predictably result in (additional) Ukrainian wounded and dead, you might even call it "exaction".
> 
> There is another aspect that I find is widely overlooked.  Nothing yells "anti-corruption crusade" like removing a widely admired anti-corruption crusader from her office.  Oh, wait, there is one better than that:
> 
> Nothing yells "anti-corruption crusade" as loudly as urging your counterpart to bring the power of the state to bear on a political opponent in an obviously politically motivated "investigation".  That's going to teach them Ukrainians a lesson, doesn't it?
> 
> That's the U.S. of A. under Trump in a nutshell, teaching the world a lesson in corruption.  Devastating though this is, the number of folks who would go along with all that is worse, still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is behavior that cannot be defended.  To allow this type of bastardization of our foreign policy, to allow the executive to attack the loyal opposition in this manner, is an attack on the Republic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, there's not suppose to be opposition within the administration, loyal or otherwise. These fuckers are hired to carry out the policy of their elected boss, not try implement their own policy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Their own policy" is the policy of the United States as it had been for the past several years, supporting Ukraine's efforts to clean out the corrupt oligarchs subverting attempts at a fair and democratic government.  It was also the policy of the United States to support Ukraine militarily in its fight against Russian aggression.
> If the "boss" didn't like this policy, for whatever reason, he had every right to stand up and tell the State Department why and what he wanted done instead.  But Trump didn't do that, did he?  He got his private attorney and a bunch of thug friends to do it "under the table" and for the most part the current officials around the President closed their eyes to it and let it happen.  I'm grateful to the whistleblower and to the people who have testified to what happened.  Not because I couldn't cope with not having "my guy" elected, but because Trump is a crook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, had Trump had the 'whistleblower' arrested as a spy.....
> 
> 
> Obama did just that.
> 
> 
> The Obama administration had 8 whistleblowers. President Obama handled each one the same way - he had the FBI bust into their home, arrest them, and he then prosecuted them for espionage. Of course the biased media kept quiet and looked the other way. Their were a few exceptions. Here's one news report on it:
> 
> War on whistleblowers?
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you didn't know that.
Click to expand...

What did they blow the whistle on?  I watched the video and it never said.


----------



## edward37

MarathonMike said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laura Ingraham Literally Said 'Attempted Bribery Is Not In Constitution'
> 
> Yes Fox News idiots are admitting the crime.
> 
> And newsflash, "attempted" criminal acts are crimes in themselves
> 
> He got caught in the act...because the whistle blower came forward...and that's the only reason he didn't succeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give the clown show a rest.
> 
> The powers that be know it's a farce...see a new Dow record to confirm. 28,000 ...28 fcking thousand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the Dow hit 28,000, therefore trump isn't guilty of clearly impeachable offenses? LOL.
> 
> What a stupid, disgusting, hypocritical fucking pig you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such anger! The TDS is strong in this one.
Click to expand...

Anger and guilt of Trump is exposed once more in his attempt to intimidate witnesses   Now we have testimony that will nail him to a cross  NO MORE HEARSAY


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Lesh said:


> Laura Ingraham Literally Said 'Attempted Bribery Is Not In Constitution'
> 
> Yes Fox News idiots are admitting the crime.
> 
> And newsflash, "attempted" criminal acts are crimes in themselves
> 
> He got caught in the act...because the whistle blower came forward...and that's the only reason he didn't succeed


And when this defense fails, all they will be left with is the defense that trump is too stupid to understand he was committing a crime and too incompetent to have carried it out. 

Which is hilarious.


----------



## edward37

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laura Ingraham Literally Said 'Attempted Bribery Is Not In Constitution'
> 
> Yes Fox News idiots are admitting the crime.
> 
> And newsflash, "attempted" criminal acts are crimes in themselves
> 
> He got caught in the act...because the whistle blower came forward...and that's the only reason he didn't succeed
> 
> 
> 
> And when this defense fails, all they will be left with is the defense that trump is too stupid to understand he was committing a crime and too incompetent to have carried it out.
> 
> Which is hilarious.
Click to expand...

The piece of garbage is in so far over his head ,  he needs to strike out against all who realize that and  testify against him


----------



## IM2

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call. Tampering with election? Mueller investigated this.
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller was mainly focused on Trump.  Biden was not in the cross hairs of his investigation.  Mueller's investigation did not look at any "Tampering with (the) election" if it had democrat fingerprints. Hell, he didn't even recognize the name Fusion GPS when he testified before congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller was a joke. It was an investigation looking for a crime, same as this Adam ScHITt show impeachment inquiry, an impeachment LOOKING FOR A CRIME.
> 
> Democrats are the party of TRASH. They are corrupt to the core, along with their DEMOCRAT PROPAGANDA WING that carries the water and covers for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller did the job he was supposed to do -- find the truth. Do you disagree he found the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller produced nothing we didn't already know.
Click to expand...

Yep, that Russia helped the trump campaign, that his campaign had 140 meetings with Russians and he obstructed justice.


----------



## IM2

OldLady said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering that the withholding of the Javelins would predictably result in (additional) Ukrainian wounded and dead, you might even call it "exaction".
> 
> There is another aspect that I find is widely overlooked.  Nothing yells "anti-corruption crusade" like removing a widely admired anti-corruption crusader from her office.  Oh, wait, there is one better than that:
> 
> Nothing yells "anti-corruption crusade" as loudly as urging your counterpart to bring the power of the state to bear on a political opponent in an obviously politically motivated "investigation".  That's going to teach them Ukrainians a lesson, doesn't it?
> 
> That's the U.S. of A. under Trump in a nutshell, teaching the world a lesson in corruption.  Devastating though this is, the number of folks who would go along with all that is worse, still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is behavior that cannot be defended.  To allow this type of bastardization of our foreign policy, to allow the executive to attack the loyal opposition in this manner, is an attack on the Republic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, there's not suppose to be opposition within the administration, loyal or otherwise. These fuckers are hired to carry out the policy of their elected boss, not try implement their own policy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Their own policy" is the policy of the United States as it had been for the past several years, supporting Ukraine's efforts to clean out the corrupt oligarchs subverting attempts at a fair and democratic government.  It was also the policy of the United States to support Ukraine militarily in its fight against Russian aggression.
> If the "boss" didn't like this policy, for whatever reason, he had every right to stand up and tell the State Department why and what he wanted done instead.  But Trump didn't do that, did he?  He got his private attorney and a bunch of thug friends to do it "under the table" and for the most part the current officials around the President closed their eyes to it and let it happen.  I'm grateful to the whistleblower and to the people who have testified to what happened.  Not because I couldn't cope with not having "my guy" elected, but because Trump is a crook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, had Trump had the 'whistleblower' arrested as a spy.....
> 
> 
> Obama did just that.
> 
> 
> The Obama administration had 8 whistleblowers. President Obama handled each one the same way - he had the FBI bust into their home, arrest them, and he then prosecuted them for espionage. Of course the biased media kept quiet and looked the other way. Their were a few exceptions. Here's one news report on it:
> 
> War on whistleblowers?
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did they blow the whistle on?  I watched the video and it never said.
Click to expand...

They didn't. PC is an idiot.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

edward37 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yours are leftist bullshit...faun
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached. You're on a fool's errand. ...."faun"....snicker
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Trump's getting impeached. But keep entertaining me with your delusions,  it's fun. I'll bookmark this so I can smash it in your face, like a cream pie, when he gets impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> David Holmes HEARD the pos trump on the phone and he so testified trump is a flaming POS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there are idiots here who _think_ Trump's not getting impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m voting for Don again in 2020.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If all those who trump forbade answering subpoenas  did testify  Trump would be gone before election day
Click to expand...


If’s don’t walk the dog, or make the coffee [emoji477]️. Those individuals are exercising their legal rights. Haven’t heard anyone indicating that Trump forbade them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldLady

karpenter said:


> Aid Had Until Sep 30 To Be Released
> Trump Released It Sept 11
> With-Out Confirmation Of Any Investigation
> No QPQ, No Bribery, No Extortion
> No Case


Because he got pinched.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

edward37 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laura Ingraham Literally Said 'Attempted Bribery Is Not In Constitution'
> 
> Yes Fox News idiots are admitting the crime.
> 
> And newsflash, "attempted" criminal acts are crimes in themselves
> 
> He got caught in the act...because the whistle blower came forward...and that's the only reason he didn't succeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give the clown show a rest.
> 
> The powers that be know it's a farce...see a new Dow record to confirm. 28,000 ...28 fcking thousand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the Dow hit 28,000, therefore trump isn't guilty of clearly impeachable offenses? LOL.
> 
> What a stupid, disgusting, hypocritical fucking pig you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such anger! The TDS is strong in this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anger and guilt of Trump is exposed once more in his attempt to intimidate witnesses   Now we have testimony that will nail him to a cross  NO MORE HEARSAY
Click to expand...


Agreed. Just like the obstruction and collusion that nailed him last time. Oh, that’s right......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laura Ingraham Literally Said 'Attempted Bribery Is Not In Constitution'
> 
> Yes Fox News idiots are admitting the crime.
> 
> And newsflash, "attempted" criminal acts are crimes in themselves
> 
> He got caught in the act...because the whistle blower came forward...and that's the only reason he didn't succeed
> 
> 
> 
> And when this defense fails, all they will be left with is the defense that trump is too stupid to understand he was committing a crime and too incompetent to have carried it out.
> 
> Which is hilarious.
Click to expand...


Hillaryarious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

edward37 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laura Ingraham Literally Said 'Attempted Bribery Is Not In Constitution'
> 
> Yes Fox News idiots are admitting the crime.
> 
> And newsflash, "attempted" criminal acts are crimes in themselves
> 
> He got caught in the act...because the whistle blower came forward...and that's the only reason he didn't succeed
> 
> 
> 
> And when this defense fails, all they will be left with is the defense that trump is too stupid to understand he was committing a crime and too incompetent to have carried it out.
> 
> Which is hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The piece of garbage is in so far over his head ,  he needs to strike out against all who realize that and  testify against him
Click to expand...

Crying baby [emoji64].



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synthaholic

MarathonMike said:


> But you're cool with Biden putting the screws to Ukraine forcing them to fire the prosecutor that was going to fry his son, right? No whistleblower needed, Biden not only admits it, he brags about it.


Is this an act, or are you truly this ignorant of the facts?


----------



## edward37

Synthaholic said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you're cool with Biden putting the screws to Ukraine forcing them to fire the prosecutor that was going to fry his son, right? No whistleblower needed, Biden not only admits it, he brags about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this an act, or are you truly this ignorant of the facts?
Click to expand...

Republican have NEVER found a fact they couldn't corrupt and turn around


----------



## Synthaholic

Sunni Man said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> *because the whistle blower came forward...*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly when did the unknown invisible alleged whistle blower come forward??   ...
Click to expand...

Days before trump released the funds.


----------



## teddyearp

So.  I wonder which restaurant and/or bar Schiff and Jordan went to together last night after the show to discuss their performances?


----------



## IM2

The accusations against Obama by idiots are a joke. This is a man the media tried running out of a presidential campaign for words he did not say. They accused him of racism because he was the member of a church whose pastor was preaching a sermon about the sins of mans government and because he said g-d America, Obama had to be a racist. Then republicans spent most of both his terms investigating him. Ask Darrell Issa. So if he was doing all the shit these idiots claim, he would have been removed from office.


----------



## IM2

teddyearp said:


> So.  I wonder which restaurant and/or bar Schiff and Jordan went to together last night after the show to discuss their performances?


I doubt if those 2 went anywhere together.


----------



## Synthaholic

edward37 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you're cool with Biden putting the screws to Ukraine forcing them to fire the prosecutor that was going to fry his son, right? No whistleblower needed, Biden not only admits it, he brags about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this an act, or are you truly this ignorant of the facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republican have NEVER found a fact they couldn't corrupt and turn around
Click to expand...

I’m genuinely curious. I’m wondering if this is the result of an all-propaganda diet, or if he’s just another rightwing crises actor.


----------



## edward37

Synthaholic said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> *because the whistle blower came forward...*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly when did the unknown invisible alleged whistle blower come forward??   ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Days before trump released the funds.
Click to expand...

The funds congress AUTHORIZED  How many died because of the rump pos?


----------



## task0778

Here's my question:  has every president or politician done the same thing in recent times, used the power and authority they have for political purposes?  Since WWII say.  I think there's just as much evidence against Joe Biden for doing the same thing when he was the VP, or those 3 Dem Senators that sent a letter to the Ukrainians last year asking them to look for any dirt they could find on Trump.  I look at the phone call transcript, and the bribery charge is just not there;  insinuation maybe, but it ain't obvious and certainly not stated as such.  Was the 'quid' withheld to coerce the Ukrainians, or were there other considerations?  Asking here, not implying anything but also not assuming anything either.

My perspective here is that the Dems are taking the worst possible standpoint as truth, enough to impeach a president on.  Impeachment is a very serious business, the voters elected Trump according to the existing laws of the land, like it or not.  Negating that election should not be taken lightly, and whatever crimes and misdemeanors should be both provable and warrant such action.  To date I do not see either one as sufficient.  And on top of that, the manner in which the Deemss have conducted this so-called inquiry is highly suspect.  First it was behind closed doors,  and they leaked what they wanted the press to see, WTF is up with that?  Then it's an open hearing but the Dems have total control over who the Repubs can subpoena and what questions they may ask and who may ask them.  That's bullshit IMHO, not the way we ought to be doing business in this country.  And don't give me this crap that it's not a trial per se;  bullshit, it certainly is in every way but name only, and there will be serious consequences against the accused if the vote goes against him.


----------



## MarathonMike

Synthaholic said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you're cool with Biden putting the screws to Ukraine forcing them to fire the prosecutor that was going to fry his son, right? No whistleblower needed, Biden not only admits it, he brags about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this an act, or are you truly this ignorant of the facts?
Click to expand...

You are asking me the same question I asked.


----------



## Faun

task0778 said:


> Here's my question:  has every president or politician do the same thing in recent times, used the power and authority they have for political purposes?  Since WWII say.  I think there's just as much evidence against Joe Biden for doing the same thing when he was the VP, or those 3 Dem Senators that sent a letter to the Ukrainians last year asking them to look for any dirt they could find on Trump.  I look at the phone call transcript, and the bribery charge is just not there;  insinuation maybe, but it ain't obvious and certainly not stated as such.  Was the 'quid' withheld to coerce the Ukrainians, or were there other considerations?  Asking here, not implying anything but also not assuming anything either.
> 
> My perspective here is that the Dems are taking the worst possible standpoint as truth, enough to impeach a president on.  Impeachment is a very serious business, the voters elected Trump according to the existing laws of the land, like it or not.  Negating that election should not be taken lightly, and whatever crimes and misdemeanors should be both provable and warrant such action.  To date I do not see either one as sufficient.  And on top of that, the manner in which the Deemss have conducted this so-called inquiry is highly suspect.  First it was behind closed doors, WTF is up with that?  Then it's an open hearing but the Dems have total control over who the Repubs can subpoena and what questions they may ask and who may ask them.  That's bullshit IMHO, not the way we ought to be doing business in this country.  And don't give me this crap that it's not a trial per se;  bullshit, it certainly is in every way but name only, and there will be serious consequences against the accused if the vote goes against him.


I got only as far as your bullshit about the 3 Dem Senators


----------



## edward37

Synthaholic said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you're cool with Biden putting the screws to Ukraine forcing them to fire the prosecutor that was going to fry his son, right? No whistleblower needed, Biden not only admits it, he brags about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this an act, or are you truly this ignorant of the facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republican have NEVER found a fact they couldn't corrupt and turn around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m genuinely curious. I’m wondering if this is the result of an all-propaganda diet, or if he’s just another rightwing crises actor.
Click to expand...

Sin IMHO If trump says ""shit"" they ask what color


----------



## PoliticalChic

OldLady said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering that the withholding of the Javelins would predictably result in (additional) Ukrainian wounded and dead, you might even call it "exaction".
> 
> There is another aspect that I find is widely overlooked.  Nothing yells "anti-corruption crusade" like removing a widely admired anti-corruption crusader from her office.  Oh, wait, there is one better than that:
> 
> Nothing yells "anti-corruption crusade" as loudly as urging your counterpart to bring the power of the state to bear on a political opponent in an obviously politically motivated "investigation".  That's going to teach them Ukrainians a lesson, doesn't it?
> 
> That's the U.S. of A. under Trump in a nutshell, teaching the world a lesson in corruption.  Devastating though this is, the number of folks who would go along with all that is worse, still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is behavior that cannot be defended.  To allow this type of bastardization of our foreign policy, to allow the executive to attack the loyal opposition in this manner, is an attack on the Republic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, there's not suppose to be opposition within the administration, loyal or otherwise. These fuckers are hired to carry out the policy of their elected boss, not try implement their own policy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Their own policy" is the policy of the United States as it had been for the past several years, supporting Ukraine's efforts to clean out the corrupt oligarchs subverting attempts at a fair and democratic government.  It was also the policy of the United States to support Ukraine militarily in its fight against Russian aggression.
> If the "boss" didn't like this policy, for whatever reason, he had every right to stand up and tell the State Department why and what he wanted done instead.  But Trump didn't do that, did he?  He got his private attorney and a bunch of thug friends to do it "under the table" and for the most part the current officials around the President closed their eyes to it and let it happen.  I'm grateful to the whistleblower and to the people who have testified to what happened.  Not because I couldn't cope with not having "my guy" elected, but because Trump is a crook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, had Trump had the 'whistleblower' arrested as a spy.....
> 
> 
> Obama did just that.
> 
> 
> The Obama administration had 8 whistleblowers. President Obama handled each one the same way - he had the FBI bust into their home, arrest them, and he then prosecuted them for espionage. Of course the biased media kept quiet and looked the other way. Their were a few exceptions. Here's one news report on it:
> 
> War on whistleblowers?
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did they blow the whistle on?  I watched the video and it never said.
Click to expand...


“Under the Obama administration was a complete misuse of the Espionage Act to target whistleblowers and to create an example of these individuals who came forward to blow the whistle on really serious intelligence community abuses of power,” says Liz Hempowicz, director of public policy at the Project on Government Oversight. Only 13 people have been charged under the Espionage Act, but eight of these cases occurred during President Barack Obama’s two terms. None of those cases involved double agents or wartime security concerns, but instead leaking secure documents. Examples of these document leaks ranged from highly classified military intelligence to embarrassing candid diplomatic cables."
All the President’s Whistleblowers


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is behavior that cannot be defended.  To allow this type of bastardization of our foreign policy, to allow the executive to attack the loyal opposition in this manner, is an attack on the Republic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, there's not suppose to be opposition within the administration, loyal or otherwise. These fuckers are hired to carry out the policy of their elected boss, not try implement their own policy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Their own policy" is the policy of the United States as it had been for the past several years, supporting Ukraine's efforts to clean out the corrupt oligarchs subverting attempts at a fair and democratic government.  It was also the policy of the United States to support Ukraine militarily in its fight against Russian aggression.
> If the "boss" didn't like this policy, for whatever reason, he had every right to stand up and tell the State Department why and what he wanted done instead.  But Trump didn't do that, did he?  He got his private attorney and a bunch of thug friends to do it "under the table" and for the most part the current officials around the President closed their eyes to it and let it happen.  I'm grateful to the whistleblower and to the people who have testified to what happened.  Not because I couldn't cope with not having "my guy" elected, but because Trump is a crook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, had Trump had the 'whistleblower' arrested as a spy.....
> 
> 
> Obama did just that.
> 
> 
> The Obama administration had 8 whistleblowers. President Obama handled each one the same way - he had the FBI bust into their home, arrest them, and he then prosecuted them for espionage. Of course the biased media kept quiet and looked the other way. Their were a few exceptions. Here's one news report on it:
> 
> War on whistleblowers?
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did they blow the whistle on?  I watched the video and it never said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't. PC is an idiot.
Click to expand...




Time after time I smash verbal custard pies in your ugly kisser.....

Why should this time be any different?



“Under the Obama administration was a complete misuse of the Espionage Act to target whistleblowers and to create an example of these individuals who came forward to blow the whistle on really serious intelligence community abuses of power,” says Liz Hempowicz, director of public policy at the Project on Government Oversight. Only 13 people have been charged under the Espionage Act, but eight of these cases occurred during President Barack Obama’s two terms. None of those cases involved double agents or wartime security concerns, but instead leaking secure documents. Examples of these document leaks ranged from highly classified military intelligence to embarrassing candid diplomatic cables."
All the President’s Whistleblowers


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> The accusations against Obama by idiots are a joke. This is a man the media tried running out of a presidential campaign for words he did not say. They accused him of racism because he was the member of a church whose pastor was preaching a sermon about the sins of mans government and because he said g-d America, Obama had to be a racist. Then republicans spent most of both his terms investigating him. Ask Darrell Issa. So if he was doing all the shit these idiots claim, he would have been removed from office.




See if you can scrub Obama shoe polish off your tongue.....it is soooooo unbecoming.


Obama was beloved by the crooked media,......they actually called him God, the messiah, and Jesus.


----------



## edward37

One more hero bashed





About this website

BUSINESSINSIDER.COM

Trump threatens smear campaign against Alexander Vindman, the Purple Heart recipient who said the White House left out some phrases from its Ukraine call memo
President Donald Trump has claimed without evidence that Vindman is a "Never Trumper," referring to a GOP movement against Trump.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

playtime said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political hack for Warren.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


A room full of commies applauded?  Wow!  Who would have thought????


----------



## Faun

edward37 said:


> One more hero bashed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About this website
> 
> BUSINESSINSIDER.COM
> 
> Trump threatens smear campaign against Alexander Vindman, the Purple Heart recipient who said the White House left out some phrases from its Ukraine call memo
> President Donald Trump has claimed without evidence that Vindman is a "Never Trumper," referring to a GOP movement against Trump.


Didn't Vindman donate a million dollars to Trump's inauguration?


----------



## Ropey

If one can not extrapolate what's coming from listening to this, then they're not very astute.

Judicial review applies to objective actions, not subjective ones.

When the Congressional impeachment review makes it to the senate for senate investigation... if it ever does...

Then...

Time to subpoena Alexandra Chalupa


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The accusations against Obama by idiots are a joke. This is a man the media tried running out of a presidential campaign for words he did not say. They accused him of racism because he was the member of a church whose pastor was preaching a sermon about the sins of mans government and because he said g-d America, Obama had to be a racist. Then republicans spent most of both his terms investigating him. Ask Darrell Issa. So if he was doing all the shit these idiots claim, he would have been removed from office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can scrub Obama shoe polish off your tongue.....it is soooooo unbecoming.
> 
> 
> Obama was beloved by the crooked media,......they actually called him God, the messiah, and Jesus.
Click to expand...


Wrong. And the only people calling him God, the messiah, and Jesus was the RWM such as Limbaugh. In 2008 you were playing with toys, so let grownups talk while you listen and learn.


----------



## task0778

_In Congressional testimony Friday, former Ukraine ambassador Marie Yovanovitch confirmed for Rep. Elise Stefanik (R-NY), that in 2016 the Obama State Department privately ran her through a series of practice questions and answers to prepare Yovanovitch for her Senate confirmation hearing.

Stefanik confirmed that one specific question Yovanovitch was asked to prepare for was, “What can you tell us about Hunter Biden’s being named to the board of Burisma?” Incredibly, Yovanovitch later testified that the State Department told her to deflect any questions she might get about Hunter Biden and Burisma by referring Senators’ questions to the vice president’s office.

This admission regarding her senate confirmation prep session was startling, and it flatly contradicted a prior statement Yovanovitch had made in the hearing: “Although I have met former vice president several times over the course of our many years in government service, neither he nor the previous administration ever raised the issue of either Burisma or Hunter Biden with me.”

Rep. Stefanik proceeded to hammer this point. “For the millions of Americans watching, President Obama’s own State Department was so concerned about potential conflicts of interest from Hunter Biden’s role at Burisma that they raised it themselves while prepping this wonderful ambassador nominee before her confirmation,” Stefanik said. “And yet our Democratic colleagues and chairman of this committee cry foul when we dare ask the same question that the Obama State Department was so concerned about.”

This is not a trivial point. Central to the case for impeaching Trump is the assertion he was targeting a political rival and had no legitimate basis for investigating Biden’s potential corruption.

If the Obama administration thought the vice president’s son as much as a $1 million a year and, as the Wall Street Journal recently reported, dropping Hunter Biden’s name to get meetings at the State Department was a problem, well, the case for impeachment is much harder to make.

It also speaks to the circumstances which triggered the impeachment hearings. Various national security and State Department bureaucrats have emerged from the woodwork to condemn Trump’s alleged quid pro quo with the Ukrainian president. If the State Department was concerned about corruption in the vice president’s office in 2016, why were they directing bureaucrats to avoid answering questions about it? Where were the whistleblowers and patriotic truth-tellers then? One unavoidable conclusion is that congressional Democrats and federal bureaucrats developed their sudden interest in the White House corruption only after Trump won an election.

https://nypost.com/2019/11/15/obama-administration-knew-hunter-biden-was-shady-witness-admits/_


This shit stinks.  Bribery for thee but not for me?  Well fuck that.


----------



## edward37

Faun said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more hero bashed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About this website
> 
> BUSINESSINSIDER.COM
> 
> Trump threatens smear campaign against Alexander Vindman, the Purple Heart recipient who said the White House left out some phrases from its Ukraine call memo
> President Donald Trump has claimed without evidence that Vindman is a "Never Trumper," referring to a GOP movement against Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Vindman donate a million dollars to Trump's inauguration?
Click to expand...

Shirley ,,,you're joking


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

joaquinmiller said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's not an impeachable offense either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see. So what you're saying is that any VP can conduct themselves in an illegal way, and nobody can even look into it in the next administration if they are running for President?  Where is that written by the way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't come close to saying anything like that.  Don't be ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you did.  What you said is that because Trump withheld money for whatever reason, and it benefits him, that's an impeachable offense, even though there's absolutely no evidence that his actions did anything for his campaign, given the fact Biden is not his challenger yet in the presidential race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't improve it.  What I said was:  "That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense."
> 
> What you've spilled on the page is some nonsense you wish I had said.
Click to expand...


What you said is like the call transcript.  It's available for all to see.  

Trump holds up money to Ukraine for whatever purposes he held it up for.  But because it may have also benefited him in the event he ran against Biden, that makes it an impeachable offense.  Did you not say that? 

And if so, that means that Trump couldn't have held up the money for any reason, even if he knew it would end up in corrupt hands, because Biden is in the race.  Did you not say that???


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do we owe Ukraine anything especially for nothing in return?
> Every foreign deal comes with elements of benefit to both sides.  Except this one?
> 
> How is trying to investigate a crime committed years ago by a top US official, especially one involving trying to tamper with an election, "getting caught with your hand in a jar?"
> What was the political gain for Trump in any of this?  Biden's not even his opponent in next year's election!  Just a very unlikely one.
> WON'T IT BE FUNNY NOW after Hillary, Biden and the Democrat's using help from both Ukraine and Russia trying to smear Trump failed in 2016, that Trump is removed from office for trying to expose what went on only to have Biden then go on to become the new president anyway?!
> 
> Our conversion to Full Banana Republic will have been complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) congress approved military aid to Ukraine.  "power of the purse" belongs to congress.  The president can suspend this aid for purpose to benefit the country, but not for personal gain.
> 2) Suspending aid causes deaths.  If a foreign government acts to benefit a political party and the expense of another, it hurts foreign relations.
> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call.   Tampering with election?  Mueller investigated this.
> 4) Biden is at the top of many polls for the 2020 presidential race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Yes, he can suspend funds for that reason, and Trump laid out several. It's the Democrats who claim to be able to read minds, and mind reading should not be grounds for impeachment.
> 
> 2) Again, no evidence that Trump suspended anything for political reasons.  Ukraine officials had no idea the funds were suspended until a month after the phone call.  Obviously, they didn't drastically need them at the time.  What Trump provided to them in the past was sufficient.
> 
> 3)Yes, Biden was investigated by his bosses team. What did you really expect, a conviction?
> 
> 4) The election is a little less than a year away.  Trump nor anybody knows who the nominee will be.  What is evident is that Biden has been losing ground since spring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) withholding funds for policial purpose is abuse of power.  Or, asking another country to announce fake investigation of polical opponent also is abuse of power.   Together its bribery.
> 
> 2) "If you don't announce that it's a bank robbery, it's not a bank robbery!"
> 
> 3) can you read? it says Ukraine investigated the Bidens
> 
> 4) Trump benefits from one of the leading opposing candidates under "investigation"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you are admitting that Obama and Kerry abused power by withholding funds from Iran for many years?  That cost lives!  They withheld aid from the Kurds for years!  Abuse of power!  That cost lives!  How many more do you want?  Where is the prosecution???!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Withholding funds because of good for America is not the same as withholding fund for political reasons.  Even a stupid fuck like you knows this.
Click to expand...


Then please point out where or when Trump said he's holding up the money for political reasons.  It's all we are asking.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The accusations against Obama by idiots are a joke. This is a man the media tried running out of a presidential campaign for words he did not say. They accused him of racism because he was the member of a church whose pastor was preaching a sermon about the sins of mans government and because he said g-d America, Obama had to be a racist. Then republicans spent most of both his terms investigating him. Ask Darrell Issa. So if he was doing all the shit these idiots claim, he would have been removed from office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can scrub Obama shoe polish off your tongue.....it is soooooo unbecoming.
> 
> 
> Obama was beloved by the crooked media,......they actually called him God, the messiah, and Jesus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. And the only people calling him God, the messiah, and Jesus was the RWM such as Limbaugh. In 2008 you were playing with toys, so let grownups talk while you listen and learn.
Click to expand...



"Wrong. And the only people calling him God, the messiah, and Jesus was the RWM such as Limbaugh. 

Watch me utterly destroy you.....AGAIN!!

I'm never wrong....and I'm gonna force you to prove it.



The Hollywood celebrities pledge Go to 3:54:*"I pledge to be a servant*to our president and all mankind." Creepy?

*Demi Moore and Ashton Kutcher's I Pledge Video - YouTube*


2. Time's Nancy Gibbs who opened this week's cover story by*comparing Obama with Jesus:*“Some princes are born in palaces. Some are born in mangers. But a few are born in the imagination, out of scraps of history and hope...” In the November 17 issue.

3. Chris Matthews: "If you're in [a room] with Obama,*you feel the spirit moving.*"Book Monitor (Current Edition)

4. “Obama seemed*the political equivalent of a rainbow — a sudden preternatural event inspiring awe and ecstasy.*...” Time’s Joe Klein, October 23, 2006 cover story, "Why Barack Obama Could Be the Next President."



5. NBC’s Matt Lauer noted that *“people” have called Obama “ ‘The Savior,’ ‘The Messiah,’ ‘The Messenger of Change,’*“ Today Show, NBC, October 20, 2008.

6. The New York Time’s Judith Warner reported, “Many women- not too surprisingly – were dreaming about sex with the president [Obama]”.http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com...t-a-president/
“…the Obamas are not just a beacon of hope, inspiration and*“demigodlikeness,”*Ibid.


7. David Cordero, 24, made the sculpture for his senior show after noticing all the attention Obama has received: "All of this is a response to what I've been witnessing and hearing, this idea that Barack is sort of*a potential savior*that might come and absolve the country of all its sins," Cordero said.*Sculpture of Obama as Jesus*causes stir - politics - Decision '08 - Barack Obama News - msnbc.com

8. . In its November 22, 2010 issue, Obama has been shown by Newsweek on its cover page with multiple arms balancing several policy issues while raising his left leg mimicking*the cosmic dance of the Hindu deity; considered a manifestation of Lord Shiva.*
... Newsweek has named Obama "god of all things" on its cover.
SOURCE: Times of India (November 20, 2010).


9. “I haven’t seen a politician get this kind of*walk-on-water*coverage since Colin Powell a dozen years ago flirted with making a run for the White House,” said Washington Post media critic Howard Kurtz on Meet the Press in February 2007

10. Samantha Fennell, formerly an associate publisher of Elle, wrote on the magazine’s website a month later: “When I attended my second “Obama Live” fund-raiser last week at New York City’s Grand Hyatt, . . . I was on my feet as Senator Obama entered the room. Fate had blessed me in this moment. . . . I*n a moment of divine intervention,*he saw me,…”

11.Filmmaker Spike Lee, predicting an Obama victory, implicitly compared the candidate with Christ: “*You’ll have to measure time by ‘Before Obama’ and ‘After Obama.’ . . .*


12. Jesse Jackson, Jr. called Obama’s securing the Democratic nomination “so extraordinary that*another chapter could be added to the Bible*to chronicle its significance.”


13. . Louis Farrakhan went one better, according to the website WorldNetDaily: “Barack has captured the youth. . . . That’s a sign.*When the Messiah speaks,*the youth will hear, and*the Messiah is absolutely speaking.*”


14. His followers needed to re-elect him to a second term, so that he could continue to accomplish the promises he made, thus, realizing his vision of America as a more perfect political union or*“heaven here on earth.”*
The Gospel According to Apostle Barack, by Barbara A. Thompson.

15. "Does it not feel as if*some special hand is guiding Obama on his journey*, I mean, as he has said, the utter improbability of it all?"
-- Daily Kos


16"Obama's finest speeches do not excite. They do not inform. They don't even really inspire. They elevate. . . .*He is not the Word made flesh, but the triumph of word over flesh . .*. Obama is, at his best, able to call us back to our highest selves."
- Ezra Klein

17. "Obama has the capacity to summon heroic forces from the spiritual depths of ordinary citizens and to unleash therefrom a symphonic chorus of unique creative acts whose common purpose is to tame the soul and alleviate the great challenges facing mankind."
-- Gerald Campbell

18.*"We're here to evolve to a higher plane . . . he is an evolved leader . . . [he] has an ear for eloquence and a Tongue dipped in the Unvarnished Truth."*
-- Oprah Winfrey

19. “I would characterize the Senate race as being a race where Obama was, let’s say, blessed and highly favored. That’s not routine. There’s something else going on. I think that Obama, his election to the Senate, was divinely ordered. . . . I know that that was God’s plan."
-- Bill Rush



20. "This is bigger than Kennedy. . . .*This is the New Testament."*| "I felt this thrill going up my leg. I mean, I don't have that too often. No, seriously. It's a dramatic event."
-- Chris Matthews



Newsweek editor Evan Thomas said President Obama is "sort of God" in a way that's "standing above the country." Transcript below.



*"CHRIS MATTHEWS (HOST)*:Evan Thomas is editor at large for Newsweek magazine. Evan, you remember 1984. It wasn't 100 years ago. Reagan and World War II and the sense of us as the good guys in the world, how are we doing?
*EVAN THOMAS*: Well, we were the good guys in 1984, it felt that way. It hasn't felt that way in recent years. So Obama's had, really, a different task We're seen too often as the bad guys. And he, he has a very different job from ... Reagan was all about America, and you talked about it. Obama is - we are above that now. We're not just parochial, we're not just chauvinistic, we're not just provincial. We stand for something, *I mean in a way Obama's standing above the country, above above the world, he's sort of God."
Newsweek Editor Evan Thomas: Obama Is "Sort Of God" | RealClearPolitics*






Isn't this fun????


Twice in one thread I've used you as a tool to prove me never....NEVER....wrong.



Oh.....and don't wipe the egg off your ugly kisser......it's a huggggge improvement.


----------



## Faun

edward37 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more hero bashed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About this website
> 
> BUSINESSINSIDER.COM
> 
> Trump threatens smear campaign against Alexander Vindman, the Purple Heart recipient who said the White House left out some phrases from its Ukraine call memo
> President Donald Trump has claimed without evidence that Vindman is a "Never Trumper," referring to a GOP movement against Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Vindman donate a million dollars to Trump's inauguration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shirley ,,,you're joking
Click to expand...

Seems I'm mistaken. It was Sondland, not Vindman, who gave Trump a million dollars. Sorry.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Then please point out where or when Trump said he's holding up the money for political reasons. It's all we are asking.


What a stupid demand. So, the trump cult talkong point is that people aren't guilty, unless they confess or explicitly state their crime, as they commit it. Got it. Boy, you guys sure are embarrassing yoirselves.


----------



## OKTexas

OldLady said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess I should make the case for Blackmail. Yep that's what ol'Trumpybear did.  He tried to Blackmail that president into publicly announcing that the Ukraine was opening an investingation into the Bidens corruption.
> 
> Blackmail I tells ya.
> 
> Doesn't matter what you call it. The turd still stinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering that the withholding of the Javelins would predictably result in (additional) Ukrainian wounded and dead, you might even call it "exaction".
> 
> There is another aspect that I find is widely overlooked.  Nothing yells "anti-corruption crusade" like removing a widely admired anti-corruption crusader from her office.  Oh, wait, there is one better than that:
> 
> Nothing yells "anti-corruption crusade" as loudly as urging your counterpart to bring the power of the state to bear on a political opponent in an obviously politically motivated "investigation".  That's going to teach them Ukrainians a lesson, doesn't it?
> 
> That's the U.S. of A. under Trump in a nutshell, teaching the world a lesson in corruption.  Devastating though this is, the number of folks who would go along with all that is worse, still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is behavior that cannot be defended.  To allow this type of bastardization of our foreign policy, to allow the executive to attack the loyal opposition in this manner, is an attack on the Republic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, there's not suppose to be opposition within the administration, loyal or otherwise. These fuckers are hired to carry out the policy of their elected boss, not try implement their own policy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Their own policy" is the policy of the United States as it had been for the past several years, supporting Ukraine's efforts to clean out the corrupt oligarchs subverting attempts at a fair and democratic government.  It was also the policy of the United States to support Ukraine militarily in its fight against Russian aggression.
> If the "boss" didn't like this policy, for whatever reason, he had every right to stand up and tell the State Department why and what he wanted done instead.  But Trump didn't do that, did he?  He got his private attorney and a bunch of thug friends to do it "under the table" and for the most part the current officials around the President closed their eyes to it and let it happen.  I'm grateful to the whistleblower and to the people who have testified to what happened.  Not because I couldn't cope with not having "my guy" elected, but because Trump is a crook.
Click to expand...



Are you high? The president is elected to establish his own foreign policy. If it's different than previous administrations, tough shit. He doesn't have to explain anything to his subordinates. If they don't like it, they are free to leave, not engage in sedition. Also we've already established there is no whistle blower, just seditious pieces of shit, trying to undermine the president.

And if you want to talk about corrupt oligarchs in Ukraine, the dude that hired baby Biden to buy access to the State Dept, also owns a bank where billions of US aid went to vanish. Do you want that investigated, or would you prefer to just close your eyes and write it off as some conspiracy theory because your master tell you to?

Last but not least, Rudy originally went to Ukraine to investigate Ukraine interference in the 2016 election in preparation to answer anything coming out of the Muller report. We know there were some in power in Ukraine that didn't want Trump elected. They are the ones that brought up to Bidens to him, he wasn't looking for it.

So yeah, Trump was justified in holding aid till he got a read on the new Ukraine administration, and he was justified in asking for investigations.

.


----------



## edward37

Faun said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more hero bashed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About this website
> 
> BUSINESSINSIDER.COM
> 
> Trump threatens smear campaign against Alexander Vindman, the Purple Heart recipient who said the White House left out some phrases from its Ukraine call memo
> President Donald Trump has claimed without evidence that Vindman is a "Never Trumper," referring to a GOP movement against Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Vindman donate a million dollars to Trump's inauguration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shirley ,,,you're joking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems I'm mistaken. It was Sondland, not Vindman, who gave Trump a million dollars. Sorry.
Click to expand...

Judging from your prior posts  I thought you were kidding  You're one of my favorite posters here ,one of the smartest


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, there's not suppose to be opposition within the administration, loyal or otherwise. These fuckers are hired to carry out the policy of their elected boss, not try implement their own policy.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> "Their own policy" is the policy of the United States as it had been for the past several years, supporting Ukraine's efforts to clean out the corrupt oligarchs subverting attempts at a fair and democratic government.  It was also the policy of the United States to support Ukraine militarily in its fight against Russian aggression.
> If the "boss" didn't like this policy, for whatever reason, he had every right to stand up and tell the State Department why and what he wanted done instead.  But Trump didn't do that, did he?  He got his private attorney and a bunch of thug friends to do it "under the table" and for the most part the current officials around the President closed their eyes to it and let it happen.  I'm grateful to the whistleblower and to the people who have testified to what happened.  Not because I couldn't cope with not having "my guy" elected, but because Trump is a crook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, had Trump had the 'whistleblower' arrested as a spy.....
> 
> 
> Obama did just that.
> 
> 
> The Obama administration had 8 whistleblowers. President Obama handled each one the same way - he had the FBI bust into their home, arrest them, and he then prosecuted them for espionage. Of course the biased media kept quiet and looked the other way. Their were a few exceptions. Here's one news report on it:
> 
> War on whistleblowers?
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did they blow the whistle on?  I watched the video and it never said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't. PC is an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time after time I smash verbal custard pies in your ugly kisser.....
> 
> Why should this time be any different?
> 
> 
> 
> “Under the Obama administration was a complete misuse of the Espionage Act to target whistleblowers and to create an example of these individuals who came forward to blow the whistle on really serious intelligence community abuses of power,” says Liz Hempowicz, director of public policy at the Project on Government Oversight. Only 13 people have been charged under the Espionage Act, but eight of these cases occurred during President Barack Obama’s two terms. None of those cases involved double agents or wartime security concerns, but instead leaking secure documents. Examples of these document leaks ranged from highly classified military intelligence to embarrassing candid diplomatic cables."
> All the President’s Whistleblowers
Click to expand...


Lol! Read what you post real good before you post it. People were charged for leaking classified documents. Isn't that what republicans were/are claiming Clinton should go to prison for?

In Trumps case the whistleblower doesn't really matter since their complaint has been verified by other testimonies.


----------



## IM2

Ropey said:


> If one can not extrapolate what's coming from listening to this, then they're not very astute.
> 
> Judicial review applies to objective actions, not subjective ones.
> 
> When the Congressional impeachment review makes it to the senate for senate investigation... if it ever does...
> 
> Then...
> 
> Time to subpoena Alexandra Chalupa


For what?


----------



## bripat9643

NotYourBody said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> DO US A FAVOR,   had to do with Crowdstrike. and yes from Trumps point of view, he had been wrongly set up, so of course given the opportunity he can mention that if he wants. Do us a favor means just that,  unless you can prove otherwise. *Doing us a favor in no way says We are withholding anything from them as Democrats would like it to mean,*.... which is why Schiff stood up there and embellished out of his ASS... he had to make the conversation something that it wasnt. WHY? because the Democrats have planed to impeach Trump from the day he was elected and are looking for anything they can lie about.
> They are a damn disgrace. In any other time what they are doing would be called treason but they have the entire news media on their side, and that is a powerful thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Trump was doing exactly that. He was withholding $400 million in foreign aid to Ukraine when he made that phone call to the new president of Ukraine. You fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> withholding 400 million? or it just haddnt been released yet? I dont know, its hard to believe any narrative Schiff and Pelosi come up with. They have a really bad track record of making things up as they go. Zelenzky said he was unaware of any funds being held up, and was unaware of any pressure. Seems to me this QUid pro quo is just something the Dems have been hoping to be true as they are actively searching for any reason to remove Trump from office. Their Soviet style tactics are the real fail here, as they deny the voters who elected Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Turmp have to do a smear job on Yovanovitch to get her out of the way?
Click to expand...

Who says he did?  That was simply Yovanovitch and Schiff's interpretation of what happened.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Their own policy" is the policy of the United States as it had been for the past several years, supporting Ukraine's efforts to clean out the corrupt oligarchs subverting attempts at a fair and democratic government.  It was also the policy of the United States to support Ukraine militarily in its fight against Russian aggression.
> If the "boss" didn't like this policy, for whatever reason, he had every right to stand up and tell the State Department why and what he wanted done instead.  But Trump didn't do that, did he?  He got his private attorney and a bunch of thug friends to do it "under the table" and for the most part the current officials around the President closed their eyes to it and let it happen.  I'm grateful to the whistleblower and to the people who have testified to what happened.  Not because I couldn't cope with not having "my guy" elected, but because Trump is a crook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, had Trump had the 'whistleblower' arrested as a spy.....
> 
> 
> Obama did just that.
> 
> 
> The Obama administration had 8 whistleblowers. President Obama handled each one the same way - he had the FBI bust into their home, arrest them, and he then prosecuted them for espionage. Of course the biased media kept quiet and looked the other way. Their were a few exceptions. Here's one news report on it:
> 
> War on whistleblowers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did they blow the whistle on?  I watched the video and it never said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't. PC is an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time after time I smash verbal custard pies in your ugly kisser.....
> 
> Why should this time be any different?
> 
> 
> 
> “Under the Obama administration was a complete misuse of the Espionage Act to target whistleblowers and to create an example of these individuals who came forward to blow the whistle on really serious intelligence community abuses of power,” says Liz Hempowicz, director of public policy at the Project on Government Oversight. Only 13 people have been charged under the Espionage Act, but eight of these cases occurred during President Barack Obama’s two terms. None of those cases involved double agents or wartime security concerns, but instead leaking secure documents. Examples of these document leaks ranged from highly classified military intelligence to embarrassing candid diplomatic cables."
> All the President’s Whistleblowers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Their own policy" is the policy of the United States as it had been for the past several years, supporting Ukraine's efforts to clean out the corrupt oligarchs subverting attempts at a fair and democratic government.  It was also the policy of the United States to support Ukraine militarily in its fight against Russian aggression.
> If the "boss" didn't like this policy, for whatever reason, he had every right to stand up and tell the State Department why and what he wanted done instead.  But Trump didn't do that, did he?  He got his private attorney and a bunch of thug friends to do it "under the table" and for the most part the current officials around the President closed their eyes to it and let it happen.  I'm grateful to the whistleblower and to the people who have testified to what happened.  Not because I couldn't cope with not having "my guy" elected, but because Trump is a crook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, had Trump had the 'whistleblower' arrested as a spy.....
> 
> 
> Obama did just that.
> 
> 
> The Obama administration had 8 whistleblowers. President Obama handled each one the same way - he had the FBI bust into their home, arrest them, and he then prosecuted them for espionage. Of course the biased media kept quiet and looked the other way. Their were a few exceptions. Here's one news report on it:
> 
> War on whistleblowers?
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did they blow the whistle on?  I watched the video and it never said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't. PC is an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time after time I smash verbal custard pies in your ugly kisser.....
> 
> Why should this time be any different?
> 
> 
> 
> “Under the Obama administration was a complete misuse of the Espionage Act to target whistleblowers and to create an example of these individuals who came forward to blow the whistle on really serious intelligence community abuses of power,” says Liz Hempowicz, director of public policy at the Project on Government Oversight. Only 13 people have been charged under the Espionage Act, but eight of these cases occurred during President Barack Obama’s two terms. None of those cases involved double agents or wartime security concerns, but instead leaking secure documents. Examples of these document leaks ranged from highly classified military intelligence to embarrassing candid diplomatic cables."
> All the President’s Whistleblowers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! Read what you post real good before you post it. People were charged for leaking classified documents. Isn't that what republicans were/are claiming Clinton should go to prison for?
> 
> In Trumps case the whistleblower doesn't really matter since their complaint has been verified by other testimonies.
> 
> View attachment 290153
Click to expand...





Changing your story, huh?

The question was 

"What did they blow the whistle on? I watched the video and it never said."


You lied, and said this....
"They didn't. PC is an idiot."


And I proved that I am never wrong....here:

"Under the Obama administration was a complete misuse of the Espionage Act to target whistleblowers and to create an example of these individuals who came forward to blow the whistle on really serious intelligence community abuses of power,” says Liz Hempowicz, director of public policy at the Project on Government Oversight. Only 13 people have been charged under the Espionage Act, but eight of these cases occurred during President Barack Obama’s two terms. None of those cases involved double agents or wartime security concerns, but instead leaking secure documents. Examples of these document leaks ranged from highly classified military intelligence to embarrassing candid diplomatic cables."
All the President’s Whistleblowers



Remember the last time you were right about anything???




Me neither.



*If they gave a lifetime achievement award for stupidity, you’d be a shoe-in.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

bripat9643 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> DO US A FAVOR,   had to do with Crowdstrike. and yes from Trumps point of view, he had been wrongly set up, so of course given the opportunity he can mention that if he wants. Do us a favor means just that,  unless you can prove otherwise. *Doing us a favor in no way says We are withholding anything from them as Democrats would like it to mean,*.... which is why Schiff stood up there and embellished out of his ASS... he had to make the conversation something that it wasnt. WHY? because the Democrats have planed to impeach Trump from the day he was elected and are looking for anything they can lie about.
> They are a damn disgrace. In any other time what they are doing would be called treason but they have the entire news media on their side, and that is a powerful thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Trump was doing exactly that. He was withholding $400 million in foreign aid to Ukraine when he made that phone call to the new president of Ukraine. You fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> withholding 400 million? or it just haddnt been released yet? I dont know, its hard to believe any narrative Schiff and Pelosi come up with. They have a really bad track record of making things up as they go. Zelenzky said he was unaware of any funds being held up, and was unaware of any pressure. Seems to me this QUid pro quo is just something the Dems have been hoping to be true as they are actively searching for any reason to remove Trump from office. Their Soviet style tactics are the real fail here, as they deny the voters who elected Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Turmp have to do a smear job on Yovanovitch to get her out of the way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says he did?  That was simply Yovanovitch ans Schiff's interpretation of what happened.
Click to expand...


And this...

"Rep. Jim Jordan’s recounting of how Ambassador Taylor came to his “clear understanding” of President Trump’s supposed _quid pro quo_ demand of Zelensky reads like *something out of Monte Python*.

Reciting the words of US Ambassador to the European Union Gordon Sondland, Jordan said: “Ambassador Taylor recalls that Mr. Morrison told Ambassador Taylor that I told Mr. Morrison that I conveyed this message to Mr. Yermack on Sept 1, 2019 in connection with Vice President Pence’s visit to Warsaw and a meeting with President Zelensky.”

Ambassador Taylor made *a mockery of himself* and of the impeachment hearings. As Rep. Jordan noted, Mr. Taylor was supposed to be Adam Schiff’s “star witness.”

…his role as a tool of a decrepit kakistocracy ( government by the least suitable or competent citizens of a state)…” William Taylor Joins Robert Mueller on the Ash Heap of the Deep State's Altar


----------



## The Purge

Dem Star ‘Witness’ Has Long Term Connections To Schiff, And Gas Company

The only ‘witness’ democrats have been able to bring forward to support their fabricated accusations against the president concerning a ‘quid pro quo’ concerning an investigation of Joe Biden’s extortion tactics while he was VP, is closely connected to both Adam Schiff and the Burisma Holdings gas company. And even then, his “hearsay” testimony didn’t stand up to questioning by John Ratcliffe.

In fact, Bill Taylor is linked to the fabricated dossier used against President Trump in spy-gate, the former administration’s spying of a presidential candidate and their ‘insurance policy.’

No wonder Schiff demands secrecy in the ‘questioning’ and is careful to prevent any transcripts of the exoneration.

Interestingly, according to other House members, Taylor actually failed to deliver the goods when questioned by Ratcliffe.

Breitbart News has detailed the strong, interlocking connections that bind all of these players to the same goal… destroy Donald Trump using any means necessary, including lies and propaganda:

Acting U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Bill Taylor, who provided key testimony to the Democrats’ controversial impeachment inquiry yesterday, has evidenced a close relationship with the Atlantic Council think tank, even writing Ukraine policy pieces with the organization’s director and analysis articles published by the Council.

(Excerpt) Read more at conservativedailypost.com ...


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I'm asking.  I read the transcript about a dozen times or so, and I can't find where Trump stated Ukraine could have US aid if they conduct an investigation on Biden.  So I must have missed something, so perhaps you can help.  Give me the exact words that I missed, page and paragraph if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, while not releasing the aid since February ...
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They were ALMOST ready to make the purchase, they have since done so. So what's your point?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> July 18
> The OMB annouced a freeze on the military aid
> 
> July 25
> Trump asks Zelensky for the favor of an investigation into Biden
> 
> Aug 12
> Whisleblower address his complain to congress of the July 25 phone call
> 
> Aug 28
> Politico publishes details of freeze and the president request for an investigation
> 
> Sept 9
> The House investigation begins
> 
> Sept 11
> Military Aid released.
> 
> The point is Military Aid was only released after, the whistle was blown, the news media picked up the story and the House began it's investigation. The president getting caught with his hand in the cookie jar and then backing off does not excuse him of using his power as president to bribe a foreign power for his own political gain.
> 
> Timeline: The curious release of military aid to Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You left out one crucial detail, dumbass.  On July 25 Zelensky wasn't aware of any Freeze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was aware that he was about ready to purchase more Javelins and when he expressed that to Trump, Trump first asked for favors.
Click to expand...

ROFL!  So speculating about what might happen in the future is proof of quid pro quo?

It's astounding how far Dims are willing to stretch to paint everything Trump does as criminal.


----------



## Defiant1

edward37 said:


> One more hero bashed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About this website
> 
> BUSINESSINSIDER.COM
> 
> Trump threatens smear campaign against Alexander Vindman, the Purple Heart recipient who said the White House left out some phrases from its Ukraine call memo
> President Donald Trump has claimed without evidence that Vindman is a "Never Trumper," referring to a GOP movement against Trump.




If it walks like a duck....


----------



## Ropey

IM2 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If one can not extrapolate what's coming from listening to this, then they're not very astute.
> 
> Judicial review applies to objective actions, not subjective ones.
> 
> When the Congressional impeachment review makes it to the senate for senate investigation... if it ever does...
> 
> Then...
> 
> Time to subpoena Alexandra Chalupa
> 
> 
> 
> For what?
Click to expand...

You couldn't get the drift, then? So, drift away.

I want the congress to forward an impeachment hearing to the senate for investigation.

The left do not want to do that...

...but they have little choice now because the cray squad and their support is pushing for it.

They're being led...  by Judas goats.


----------



## NotYourBody

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then please point out where or when Trump said he's holding up the money for political reasons. It's all we are asking.
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid demand. So, the trump cult talkong point is that people aren't guilty, unless they confess or explicitly state their crime, as they commit it. Got it. Boy, you guys sure are embarrassing yoirselves.
Click to expand...

It's the same justification they use for their racist behavior. If they don't use their mouth to say a color word, it can't be racist.


----------



## The Purge

The silly sanctification of Marie Yovanovitch

Until a month or so ago, virtually no one outside of the seven circles of hell that is the State Department had heard of Marie Yovanovitch. Even the intrepid John Solomon had not heard of her until March of this year. He had interviewed Ukrainian Prosecutor General Yuriy Lutsenko who told him that Yovanovitch gave him a "do not prosecute" list the first time he met with her. He was angered by her list which he justifiably saw it as interference in Ukraine's government. He felt she was meddling in their anti-corruption investigations by telling him who should not be investigated. We now know that Hunter Biden and Burisma were on that list. The State Department denies this, of course, but given the other information John Solomon has unearthed, it rings true. Lutsenko had been promised $4 million to be given by the U.S. embassy to his office to go toward anti-corruption efforts but the money was never delivered. At the same time, former Rep. Pete Sessions had written to the House Rules Committee claiming he had proof of Yovanovitch's "disdain for the Trump administration." So whatever and whoever Ms. Yovanovitch is, she is not what she pretends to be. Larry C. Johnson calls her type of foreign service officer, as a group, a "pomposity." They believe without a shred of doubt that they are smarter than those outside their elevated realm. Isn't that exactly how William Taylor and George Kent came across as well? All three of them certainly believe they are superior in every way to President Trump, and that it is they who should be conducting foreign policy, not the president who was elected by the American people.

(Excerpt) Read more at americanthinker.com


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call. Tampering with election? Mueller investigated this.
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller was mainly focused on Trump.  Biden was not in the cross hairs of his investigation.  Mueller's investigation did not look at any "Tampering with (the) election" if it had democrat fingerprints. Hell, he didn't even recognize the name Fusion GPS when he testified before congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller was a joke. It was an investigation looking for a crime, same as this Adam ScHITt show impeachment inquiry, an impeachment LOOKING FOR A CRIME.
> 
> Democrats are the party of TRASH. They are corrupt to the core, along with their DEMOCRAT PROPAGANDA WING that carries the water and covers for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller did the job he was supposed to do -- find the truth. Do you disagree he found the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller produced nothing we didn't already know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? How were we to confirm it unless it was investigated?
Click to expand...

Should we put a special counsel on every Dim to confirm they aren't douchebags?


----------



## bripat9643

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call. Tampering with election? Mueller investigated this.
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller was mainly focused on Trump.  Biden was not in the cross hairs of his investigation.  Mueller's investigation did not look at any "Tampering with (the) election" if it had democrat fingerprints. Hell, he didn't even recognize the name Fusion GPS when he testified before congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller was a joke. It was an investigation looking for a crime, same as this Adam ScHITt show impeachment inquiry, an impeachment LOOKING FOR A CRIME.
> 
> Democrats are the party of TRASH. They are corrupt to the core, along with their DEMOCRAT PROPAGANDA WING that carries the water and covers for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller did the job he was supposed to do -- find the truth. Do you disagree he found the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller produced nothing we didn't already know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, that Russia helped the trump campaign, that his campaign had 140 meetings with Russians and he obstructed justice.
Click to expand...

There were no 140 meetings, you fucking moron.


----------



## edward37

Defiant1 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more hero bashed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About this website
> 
> BUSINESSINSIDER.COM
> 
> Trump threatens smear campaign against Alexander Vindman, the Purple Heart recipient who said the White House left out some phrases from its Ukraine call memo
> President Donald Trump has claimed without evidence that Vindman is a "Never Trumper," referring to a GOP movement against Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it walks like a duck....
Click to expand...

Not close   Bashing heroes seems to be a new mode of republican attacks  Maybe not so new  but renewing  it


----------



## NotYourBody

bripat9643 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> DO US A FAVOR,   had to do with Crowdstrike. and yes from Trumps point of view, he had been wrongly set up, so of course given the opportunity he can mention that if he wants. Do us a favor means just that,  unless you can prove otherwise. *Doing us a favor in no way says We are withholding anything from them as Democrats would like it to mean,*.... which is why Schiff stood up there and embellished out of his ASS... he had to make the conversation something that it wasnt. WHY? because the Democrats have planed to impeach Trump from the day he was elected and are looking for anything they can lie about.
> They are a damn disgrace. In any other time what they are doing would be called treason but they have the entire news media on their side, and that is a powerful thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Trump was doing exactly that. He was withholding $400 million in foreign aid to Ukraine when he made that phone call to the new president of Ukraine. You fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> withholding 400 million? or it just haddnt been released yet? I dont know, its hard to believe any narrative Schiff and Pelosi come up with. They have a really bad track record of making things up as they go. Zelenzky said he was unaware of any funds being held up, and was unaware of any pressure. Seems to me this QUid pro quo is just something the Dems have been hoping to be true as they are actively searching for any reason to remove Trump from office. Their Soviet style tactics are the real fail here, as they deny the voters who elected Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Turmp have to do a smear job on Yovanovitch to get her out of the way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says he did?  That was simply Yovanovitch ans Schiff's interpretation of what happened.
Click to expand...

Oh sorry, I thought you watched the testimony yesterday.


----------



## bripat9643

NotYourBody said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> DO US A FAVOR,   had to do with Crowdstrike. and yes from Trumps point of view, he had been wrongly set up, so of course given the opportunity he can mention that if he wants. Do us a favor means just that,  unless you can prove otherwise. *Doing us a favor in no way says We are withholding anything from them as Democrats would like it to mean,*.... which is why Schiff stood up there and embellished out of his ASS... he had to make the conversation something that it wasnt. WHY? because the Democrats have planed to impeach Trump from the day he was elected and are looking for anything they can lie about.
> They are a damn disgrace. In any other time what they are doing would be called treason but they have the entire news media on their side, and that is a powerful thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Trump was doing exactly that. He was withholding $400 million in foreign aid to Ukraine when he made that phone call to the new president of Ukraine. You fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> withholding 400 million? or it just haddnt been released yet? I dont know, its hard to believe any narrative Schiff and Pelosi come up with. They have a really bad track record of making things up as they go. Zelenzky said he was unaware of any funds being held up, and was unaware of any pressure. Seems to me this QUid pro quo is just something the Dems have been hoping to be true as they are actively searching for any reason to remove Trump from office. Their Soviet style tactics are the real fail here, as they deny the voters who elected Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Turmp have to do a smear job on Yovanovitch to get her out of the way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says he did?  That was simply Yovanovitch ans Schiff's interpretation of what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sorry, I thought you watched the testimony yesterday.
Click to expand...

I did.  I watched Schiff and Yovanovitch claim that Trump smeared her.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Defiant1 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more hero bashed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About this website
> 
> BUSINESSINSIDER.COM
> 
> Trump threatens smear campaign against Alexander Vindman, the Purple Heart recipient who said the White House left out some phrases from its Ukraine call memo
> President Donald Trump has claimed without evidence that Vindman is a "Never Trumper," referring to a GOP movement against Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it walks like a duck....
Click to expand...

Vindman has been a hero in his service to our country. He shows his inner strength in coming forward to discuss corruption within our foreign policy knowing absolute non-hero, weak, disgusting, sniveling idiots like this guy will try to smear him in honor of their cult leader Trump.


----------



## Defiant1

edward37 said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more hero bashed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About this website
> 
> BUSINESSINSIDER.COM
> 
> Trump threatens smear campaign against Alexander Vindman, the Purple Heart recipient who said the White House left out some phrases from its Ukraine call memo
> President Donald Trump has claimed without evidence that Vindman is a "Never Trumper," referring to a GOP movement against Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it walks like a duck....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not close   Bashing heroes seems to be a new mode of republican attacks  Maybe not so new  but renewing  it
Click to expand...


Past performance doesn't make one sacrosanct or immune from counter punches.

You scumbag leftists can't stand it that we have a President who when hit, hits back.
And now that my fellow Republicans are seeing how well it works they are doing the same.

I can't wait for it to get real.


----------



## bripat9643

NotYourBody said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then please point out where or when Trump said he's holding up the money for political reasons. It's all we are asking.
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid demand. So, the trump cult talkong point is that people aren't guilty, unless they confess or explicitly state their crime, as they commit it. Got it. Boy, you guys sure are embarrassing yoirselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the same justification they use for their racist behavior. If they don't use their mouth to say a color word, it can't be racist.
Click to expand...

In other words, they're still racists even if they don't say or do anything racist.


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except Trump was doing exactly that. He was withholding $400 million in foreign aid to Ukraine when he made that phone call to the new president of Ukraine. You fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> withholding 400 million? or it just haddnt been released yet? I dont know, its hard to believe any narrative Schiff and Pelosi come up with. They have a really bad track record of making things up as they go. Zelenzky said he was unaware of any funds being held up, and was unaware of any pressure. Seems to me this QUid pro quo is just something the Dems have been hoping to be true as they are actively searching for any reason to remove Trump from office. Their Soviet style tactics are the real fail here, as they deny the voters who elected Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Turmp have to do a smear job on Yovanovitch to get her out of the way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says he did?  That was simply Yovanovitch ans Schiff's interpretation of what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sorry, I thought you watched the testimony yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  I watched Schiff and Yovanovitch claim that Trump smeared her.
Click to expand...


actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough.  btw,  there NEVER was a reason given for her dismissal, even if idonny just didn't like her.  no reason at all.


----------



## IM2

Ropey said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If one can not extrapolate what's coming from listening to this, then they're not very astute.
> 
> Judicial review applies to objective actions, not subjective ones.
> 
> When the Congressional impeachment review makes it to the senate for senate investigation... if it ever does...
> 
> Then...
> 
> Time to subpoena Alexandra Chalupa
> 
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn't get the drift, then? So, drift away.
> 
> I want the congress to forward an impeachment hearing to the senate for investigation.
> 
> The left do not want to do that...
> 
> ...but they have little choice now because the cray squad and their support is pushing for it.
> 
> They're being led...  by Judas goats.
Click to expand...


I get the drifting you are doing to avoid answering the question. Why is Alexandra Chalupa important? Trump is the one asking Ukraine to investigate the Bidens.


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> withholding 400 million? or it just haddnt been released yet? I dont know, its hard to believe any narrative Schiff and Pelosi come up with. They have a really bad track record of making things up as they go. Zelenzky said he was unaware of any funds being held up, and was unaware of any pressure. Seems to me this QUid pro quo is just something the Dems have been hoping to be true as they are actively searching for any reason to remove Trump from office. Their Soviet style tactics are the real fail here, as they deny the voters who elected Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Turmp have to do a smear job on Yovanovitch to get her out of the way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says he did?  That was simply Yovanovitch ans Schiff's interpretation of what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sorry, I thought you watched the testimony yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  I watched Schiff and Yovanovitch claim that Trump smeared her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough.  btw,  there NEVER was a reason given.
Click to expand...

So, in other words, there's no evidence that Trump or Giuliani smeared her.

Before you can legitimately claim that you have been smeared, you have to prove what was said about you isn't true.


----------



## Lesh

OldLady said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aid Had Until Sep 30 To Be Released
> Trump Released It Sept 11
> With-Out Confirmation Of Any Investigation
> No QPQ, No Bribery, No Extortion
> No Case
> 
> 
> 
> Because he got pinched.
Click to expand...

Two days after the WB complaint hit Congress... after weeks of Billy the Bagman siting on it


----------



## IM2

bripat9643 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller was mainly focused on Trump.  Biden was not in the cross hairs of his investigation.  Mueller's investigation did not look at any "Tampering with (the) election" if it had democrat fingerprints. Hell, he didn't even recognize the name Fusion GPS when he testified before congress.
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller was a joke. It was an investigation looking for a crime, same as this Adam ScHITt show impeachment inquiry, an impeachment LOOKING FOR A CRIME.
> 
> Democrats are the party of TRASH. They are corrupt to the core, along with their DEMOCRAT PROPAGANDA WING that carries the water and covers for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller did the job he was supposed to do -- find the truth. Do you disagree he found the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller produced nothing we didn't already know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, that Russia helped the trump campaign, that his campaign had 140 meetings with Russians and he obstructed justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were no 140 meetings, you fucking moron.
Click to expand...

Yes there was.


----------



## bripat9643

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller was a joke. It was an investigation looking for a crime, same as this Adam ScHITt show impeachment inquiry, an impeachment LOOKING FOR A CRIME.
> 
> Democrats are the party of TRASH. They are corrupt to the core, along with their DEMOCRAT PROPAGANDA WING that carries the water and covers for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller did the job he was supposed to do -- find the truth. Do you disagree he found the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller produced nothing we didn't already know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, that Russia helped the trump campaign, that his campaign had 140 meetings with Russians and he obstructed justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were no 140 meetings, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there was.
Click to expand...

ROFL!, sorry, but a tweet isn't a meeting.


----------



## Ropey

IM2 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If one can not extrapolate what's coming from listening to this, then they're not very astute.
> 
> Judicial review applies to objective actions, not subjective ones.
> 
> When the Congressional impeachment review makes it to the senate for senate investigation... if it ever does...
> 
> Then...
> 
> Time to subpoena Alexandra Chalupa
> 
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn't get the drift, then? So, drift away.
> 
> I want the congress to forward an impeachment hearing to the senate for investigation.
> 
> The left do not want to do that...
> 
> ...but they have little choice now because the cray squad and their support is pushing for it.
> 
> They're being led...  by Judas goats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get the drifting you are doing to avoid answering the question. Why is Alexandra Chalupa important? Trump is the one asking Ukraine to investigate the Bidens.
Click to expand...


Hunter Biden profited in Ukraine. He profited off of his father being VP...

That's going to reach the senate... if the left impeach.

imo 

Please vote to impeach.


----------



## OKTexas

playtime said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote the relevant material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure little asswipe, i'll throw you a bone -
> 
> *Without pressure from Joe Biden, European diplomats, the International Monetary Fund and other international organizations, Shokin would not have been fired, said Daria Kaleniuk, co-founder and executive director of the Anti Corruption Action Centre in Kiev.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, quoting a Soros front organization. That's really laughable.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you & your fellow basket dwellers are the ones to be laughed at.
> 
> *A Republican Conspiracy Theory About a Biden-in-Ukraine Scandal Has Gone Mainstream. But It Is Not True.*
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Mackey
> May 10 2019, 9:52 p.m.
> 
> In an interview with The Intercept, Daria Kaleniuk, an American-educated lawyer who founded Ukraine’s Anti-Corruption Action Center, expressed frustration that two recent front-page stories in the New York Times, on how the conspiracy theory is being used to attack Biden, failed to properly debunk the false accusation. According to Kaleniuk, and a former anti-corruption prosecutor, there is simply no truth to the rumor now spreading like wildfire across the internet.
> 
> The United States and other Western nations had for months called for the ousting of Mr. Shokin, who was widely criticized for turning a blind eye to corrupt practices and for defending the interests of a venal and entrenched elite. He was one of several political figures in Kiev whom reformers and Western diplomats saw as a worrying indicator of a return to past corrupt practices, two years after a revolution that was supposed to put a stop to self-dealing by those in power.
> A Republican Conspiracy Theory About a Biden-in-Ukraine Scandal Has Gone Mainstream. But It Is Not True.
> 
> lol... next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Check where their funding comes from, does the Open Societies Foundation ring any bells?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i gave you a google key search which contained many articles all reporting the same thing.  uh- soros doesn't own them all or are you that whacked to believe he does?
> 
> *Ukraine envoy had ‘clear understanding’ on quid pro quo, but no firsthand knowledge of Trump plans: transcript*
> By Alex Pappas, Brooke Singman | Fox News
> 
> _*While Sondland had texted Taylor in September saying there was no quid pro quo, the supplemental declaration says that “by the beginning of September 2019, and in the absence of any credible explanation for the suspension of aid, I presumed that the aid suspension had become linked to the proposed anti-corruption statement.”
> 
> He also acknowledged telling one of Zelensky’s advisers that “resumption of U.S. aid would likely not occur until Ukraine provided the public anti-corruption statement that we had been discussing for many weeks.”*_
> 
> Ukraine envoy had ‘clear understanding’ on quid pro quo, but no firsthand knowledge of Trump plans: transcript
> 
> so............ what you are trying to peddle is that george soros owns FOX NEWS too?
> somebody better let rupert in on that bit of info.
> 
> next?
Click to expand...



Exactly what was this proposed anti-corruption statement supposed to contain? You commies keep bringing it up, but I see no smoking gun there.

.


----------



## IM2

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Turmp have to do a smear job on Yovanovitch to get her out of the way?
> 
> 
> 
> Who says he did?  That was simply Yovanovitch ans Schiff's interpretation of what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sorry, I thought you watched the testimony yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  I watched Schiff and Yovanovitch claim that Trump smeared her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough.  btw,  there NEVER was a reason given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in other words, there's no evidence that Trump or Giuliani smeared her.
> 
> Before you can legitimately claim that you have been smeared, you have to prove what was said about you isn't true.
Click to expand...


I think all the awards she received for her work proves it.


----------



## playtime

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political hack for Warren.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A room full of commies applauded?  Wow!  Who would have thought????
Click to expand...


your cheeto crusted lips are just flapping as hard as they could yet say the most stupidest stuff, e'h ray ray?


----------



## edward37

Defiant1 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more hero bashed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About this website
> 
> BUSINESSINSIDER.COM
> 
> Trump threatens smear campaign against Alexander Vindman, the Purple Heart recipient who said the White House left out some phrases from its Ukraine call memo
> President Donald Trump has claimed without evidence that Vindman is a "Never Trumper," referring to a GOP movement against Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it walks like a duck....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not close   Bashing heroes seems to be a new mode of republican attacks  Maybe not so new  but renewing  it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Past performance doesn't make one sacrosanct or immune from counter punches.
> 
> You scumbag leftists can't stand it that we have a President who when hit, hits back.
> And now that my fellow Republicans are seeing how well it works they are doing the same.
> 
> I can't wait for it to get real.
Click to expand...

You're going to try to bury America in your Repub excrement??


----------



## Lesh

Faun said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more hero bashed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About this website
> 
> BUSINESSINSIDER.COM
> 
> Trump threatens smear campaign against Alexander Vindman, the Purple Heart recipient who said the White House left out some phrases from its Ukraine call memo
> President Donald Trump has claimed without evidence that Vindman is a "Never Trumper," referring to a GOP movement against Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Vindman donate a million dollars to Trump's inauguration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shirley ,,,you're joking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems I'm mistaken. It was Sondland, not Vindman, who gave Trump a million dollars. Sorry.
Click to expand...

yea. He bought himself an Ambassadorship


----------



## Ropey

playtime said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political hack for Warren.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A room full of commies applauded?  Wow!  Who would have thought????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your cheeto crusted lips are just flapping as hard as they could yet say the most stupidest stuff, e'h ray ray?
Click to expand...

I'm sure hoping the left vote to forward their impeachment resolution to the senate for investigation.

Oh, yes indeed. And a year left for the senate investigation.


----------



## bripat9643

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who says he did?  That was simply Yovanovitch ans Schiff's interpretation of what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sorry, I thought you watched the testimony yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  I watched Schiff and Yovanovitch claim that Trump smeared her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough.  btw,  there NEVER was a reason given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in other words, there's no evidence that Trump or Giuliani smeared her.
> 
> Before you can legitimately claim that you have been smeared, you have to prove what was said about you isn't true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think all the awards she received for her work proves it.
Click to expand...

Wrong.


----------



## playtime

OKTexas said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure little asswipe, i'll throw you a bone -
> 
> *Without pressure from Joe Biden, European diplomats, the International Monetary Fund and other international organizations, Shokin would not have been fired, said Daria Kaleniuk, co-founder and executive director of the Anti Corruption Action Centre in Kiev.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, quoting a Soros front organization. That's really laughable.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you & your fellow basket dwellers are the ones to be laughed at.
> 
> *A Republican Conspiracy Theory About a Biden-in-Ukraine Scandal Has Gone Mainstream. But It Is Not True.*
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Mackey
> May 10 2019, 9:52 p.m.
> 
> In an interview with The Intercept, Daria Kaleniuk, an American-educated lawyer who founded Ukraine’s Anti-Corruption Action Center, expressed frustration that two recent front-page stories in the New York Times, on how the conspiracy theory is being used to attack Biden, failed to properly debunk the false accusation. According to Kaleniuk, and a former anti-corruption prosecutor, there is simply no truth to the rumor now spreading like wildfire across the internet.
> 
> The United States and other Western nations had for months called for the ousting of Mr. Shokin, who was widely criticized for turning a blind eye to corrupt practices and for defending the interests of a venal and entrenched elite. He was one of several political figures in Kiev whom reformers and Western diplomats saw as a worrying indicator of a return to past corrupt practices, two years after a revolution that was supposed to put a stop to self-dealing by those in power.
> A Republican Conspiracy Theory About a Biden-in-Ukraine Scandal Has Gone Mainstream. But It Is Not True.
> 
> lol... next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Check where their funding comes from, does the Open Societies Foundation ring any bells?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i gave you a google key search which contained many articles all reporting the same thing.  uh- soros doesn't own them all or are you that whacked to believe he does?
> 
> *Ukraine envoy had ‘clear understanding’ on quid pro quo, but no firsthand knowledge of Trump plans: transcript*
> By Alex Pappas, Brooke Singman | Fox News
> 
> _*While Sondland had texted Taylor in September saying there was no quid pro quo, the supplemental declaration says that “by the beginning of September 2019, and in the absence of any credible explanation for the suspension of aid, I presumed that the aid suspension had become linked to the proposed anti-corruption statement.”
> 
> He also acknowledged telling one of Zelensky’s advisers that “resumption of U.S. aid would likely not occur until Ukraine provided the public anti-corruption statement that we had been discussing for many weeks.”*_
> 
> Ukraine envoy had ‘clear understanding’ on quid pro quo, but no firsthand knowledge of Trump plans: transcript
> 
> so............ what you are trying to peddle is that george soros owns FOX NEWS too?
> somebody better let rupert in on that bit of info.
> 
> next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what was this proposed anti-corruption statement supposed to contain? You commies keep bringing it up, but I see no smoking gun there.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


tell ya what - why don't get yerself a box of meow mix, cuddle up to the tv on wednesday,  & watch the show, pussy cat.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Defiant1 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more hero bashed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About this website
> 
> BUSINESSINSIDER.COM
> 
> Trump threatens smear campaign against Alexander Vindman, the Purple Heart recipient who said the White House left out some phrases from its Ukraine call memo
> President Donald Trump has claimed without evidence that Vindman is a "Never Trumper," referring to a GOP movement against Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it walks like a duck....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not close   Bashing heroes seems to be a new mode of republican attacks  Maybe not so new  but renewing  it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Past performance doesn't make one sacrosanct or immune from counter punches.
> 
> You scumbag leftists can't stand it that we have a President who when hit, hits back.
> And now that my fellow Republicans are seeing how well it works they are doing the same.
> 
> I can't wait for it to get real.
Click to expand...

Our government is set up for the administrative, judicial and legislative branches have equal power and all can have the same power to to back their punches. Trump is breaking the rules and purpose of our Constitution to give the President excessive power.
There are very stupid people like you that cannot think for yourself and let Trump define your world. You appear to be a loser who is looking to revenge those who make you feel like a loser. That is why you have an image of a gun in your bio and you like hard punches Trump lands in support of losers like you.


----------



## playtime

Ropey said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Political hack for Warren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A room full of commies applauded?  Wow!  Who would have thought????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your cheeto crusted lips are just flapping as hard as they could yet say the most stupidest stuff, e'h ray ray?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure hoping the left vote to forward their impeachment resolution to the senate for investigation.
> 
> Oh, yes indeed. And a year left for the senate investigation.
Click to expand...


ha!  maybe they'll find all the little boys buried on ms. lindsey's property!


----------



## Olde Europe

IM2 said:


> For what?



American Thunker required him to hyperventilate about an alternative-reality Alexandra Chalupa.  So he does.  Hence subpoena.

Ah, you probably thought about something along the line of "was involved with / assisted in Trump's corruption and abuse of office."  Chuckling here.  No one ever told you how things work in Rightardia?


----------



## IM2

Ropey said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If one can not extrapolate what's coming from listening to this, then they're not very astute.
> 
> Judicial review applies to objective actions, not subjective ones.
> 
> When the Congressional impeachment review makes it to the senate for senate investigation... if it ever does...
> 
> Then...
> 
> Time to subpoena Alexandra Chalupa
> 
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn't get the drift, then? So, drift away.
> 
> I want the congress to forward an impeachment hearing to the senate for investigation.
> 
> The left do not want to do that...
> 
> ...but they have little choice now because the cray squad and their support is pushing for it.
> 
> They're being led...  by Judas goats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get the drifting you are doing to avoid answering the question. Why is Alexandra Chalupa important? Trump is the one asking Ukraine to investigate the Bidens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden profited in Ukraine. He profited off of his father being VP...
> 
> That's going to reach the senate.
Click to expand...


There will be articles of impeachment that will be tried. Hunter Biden didn't ask the Ukrainian president to investigate a political opponent. Furthermore the Bidens didn't do anything illegal. The Trump kids are profiting off their fathers presidency. Maybe that needs to go to the Senate also.


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sorry, I thought you watched the testimony yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> I did.  I watched Schiff and Yovanovitch claim that Trump smeared her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough.  btw,  there NEVER was a reason given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in other words, there's no evidence that Trump or Giuliani smeared her.
> 
> Before you can legitimately claim that you have been smeared, you have to prove what was said about you isn't true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think all the awards she received for her work proves it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
Click to expand...


are you saying she doesn't have a long history of impressive accomplishments that would most assuredly give her credibility?


----------



## Ropey

IM2 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If one can not extrapolate what's coming from listening to this, then they're not very astute.
> 
> Judicial review applies to objective actions, not subjective ones.
> 
> When the Congressional impeachment review makes it to the senate for senate investigation... if it ever does...
> 
> Then...
> 
> Time to subpoena Alexandra Chalupa
> 
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn't get the drift, then? So, drift away.
> 
> I want the congress to forward an impeachment hearing to the senate for investigation.
> 
> The left do not want to do that...
> 
> ...but they have little choice now because the cray squad and their support is pushing for it.
> 
> They're being led...  by Judas goats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get the drifting you are doing to avoid answering the question. Why is Alexandra Chalupa important? Trump is the one asking Ukraine to investigate the Bidens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden profited in Ukraine. He profited off of his father being VP...
> 
> That's going to reach the senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There will be articles of impeachment that will be tried. Hunter Biden didn't ask the Ukrainian president to investigate a political opponent. Furthermore the Bidens didn't do anything illegal. The Trump kids are profiting off their fathers presidency. Maybe that needs to go to the Senate also.
Click to expand...

You have no idea of what the senate is going to do, then.


----------



## IM2

Olde Europe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Thunker required him to hyperventilate about an alternative-reality Alexandra Chalupa.  So he does.  Hence subpoena.
> 
> Ah, you probably thought about something along the line of "was involved with / assisted in Trump's corruption and abuse of office."  Chuckling here.  No one ever told you how things work in Rightardia?
Click to expand...

Good one Olde Europe!


----------



## bripat9643

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.  I watched Schiff and Yovanovitch claim that Trump smeared her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough.  btw,  there NEVER was a reason given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in other words, there's no evidence that Trump or Giuliani smeared her.
> 
> Before you can legitimately claim that you have been smeared, you have to prove what was said about you isn't true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think all the awards she received for her work proves it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you saying she doesn't have a long history of impressive accomplishments that would most assuredly give her credibility?
Click to expand...

It doesn't matter.  You still have to prove that what is said about you isn't true.


----------



## IM2

Ropey said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't get the drift, then? So, drift away.
> 
> I want the congress to forward an impeachment hearing to the senate for investigation.
> 
> The left do not want to do that...
> 
> ...but they have little choice now because the cray squad and their support is pushing for it.
> 
> They're being led...  by Judas goats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get the drifting you are doing to avoid answering the question. Why is Alexandra Chalupa important? Trump is the one asking Ukraine to investigate the Bidens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden profited in Ukraine. He profited off of his father being VP...
> 
> That's going to reach the senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There will be articles of impeachment that will be tried. Hunter Biden didn't ask the Ukrainian president to investigate a political opponent. Furthermore the Bidens didn't do anything illegal. The Trump kids are profiting off their fathers presidency. Maybe that needs to go to the Senate also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea of what the senate is going to do, then.
Click to expand...

According to you they will be embarrassing themselves.


----------



## playtime

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) congress approved military aid to Ukraine.  "power of the purse" belongs to congress.  The president can suspend this aid for purpose to benefit the country, but not for personal gain.
> 2) Suspending aid causes deaths.  If a foreign government acts to benefit a political party and the expense of another, it hurts foreign relations.
> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call.   Tampering with election?  Mueller investigated this.
> 4) Biden is at the top of many polls for the 2020 presidential race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Yes, he can suspend funds for that reason, and Trump laid out several. It's the Democrats who claim to be able to read minds, and mind reading should not be grounds for impeachment.
> 
> 2) Again, no evidence that Trump suspended anything for political reasons.  Ukraine officials had no idea the funds were suspended until a month after the phone call.  Obviously, they didn't drastically need them at the time.  What Trump provided to them in the past was sufficient.
> 
> 3)Yes, Biden was investigated by his bosses team. What did you really expect, a conviction?
> 
> 4) The election is a little less than a year away.  Trump nor anybody knows who the nominee will be.  What is evident is that Biden has been losing ground since spring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) withholding funds for policial purpose is abuse of power.  Or, asking another country to announce fake investigation of polical opponent also is abuse of power.   Together its bribery.
> 
> 2) "If you don't announce that it's a bank robbery, it's not a bank robbery!"
> 
> 3) can you read? it says Ukraine investigated the Bidens
> 
> 4) Trump benefits from one of the leading opposing candidates under "investigation"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you are admitting that Obama and Kerry abused power by withholding funds from Iran for many years?  That cost lives!  They withheld aid from the Kurds for years!  Abuse of power!  That cost lives!  How many more do you want?  Where is the prosecution???!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Withholding funds because of good for America is not the same as withholding fund for political reasons.  Even a stupid fuck like you knows this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then please point out where or when Trump said he's holding up the money for political reasons.  It's all we are asking.
Click to expand...


& that will probably be resolved on wednesday when sondland testifies yet again about how he forgot about the call to donny in kiev, when it comes out how sondland confess' that donny doesn't give a shit about ukraine.  just getting biden. 

oopsie.


----------



## Ropey

IM2 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't get the drift, then? So, drift away.
> 
> I want the congress to forward an impeachment hearing to the senate for investigation.
> 
> The left do not want to do that...
> 
> ...but they have little choice now because the cray squad and their support is pushing for it.
> 
> They're being led...  by Judas goats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the drifting you are doing to avoid answering the question. Why is Alexandra Chalupa important? Trump is the one asking Ukraine to investigate the Bidens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden profited in Ukraine. He profited off of his father being VP...
> 
> That's going to reach the senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There will be articles of impeachment that will be tried. Hunter Biden didn't ask the Ukrainian president to investigate a political opponent. Furthermore the Bidens didn't do anything illegal. The Trump kids are profiting off their fathers presidency. Maybe that needs to go to the Senate also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea of what the senate is going to do, then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to you they will be embarrassing themselves.
Click to expand...


According to me, it will be entertaining as fuck. Best election cycle evah!


----------



## IM2

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough.  btw,  there NEVER was a reason given.
> 
> 
> 
> So, in other words, there's no evidence that Trump or Giuliani smeared her.
> 
> Before you can legitimately claim that you have been smeared, you have to prove what was said about you isn't true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think all the awards she received for her work proves it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you saying she doesn't have a long history of impressive accomplishments that would most assuredly give her credibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter.  You still have to prove that what is said about you isn't true.
Click to expand...

It does matter. Those awards show exemplary job performance, which is the direct opposite of trumps lies.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

playtime said:


> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough. btw, there NEVER was a reason given for her dismissal, even if idonny just didn't like her. no reason at all.



Is that what you think?  Did you always think that, or did you have a change of heart simply because it's Trump? 

_*The incoming Obama administration has notified all politically-appointed ambassadors that they must vacate their posts as of Jan. 20, the day President-elect Barack Obama takes the oath of office, a State Department official said.

The clean slate will open up prime opportunities for the president-elect to reward political supporters with posts in London, Paris, Tokyo and the like. The notice to diplomatic posts was issued this week.*_

http://voices.washingtonpost.com/44/2008/12/obama-gives-political-ambassad.html


----------



## OKTexas

playtime said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow - what kinda bubble do you live in, kitty cat?
> 
> *Sondland, Trump's appointee, changes testimony to say there was clear quid pro quo *
> By Mike Lillis and Olivia Beavers - 11/05/19 02:02 PM EST
> 
> A top diplomat appointed by President Trump revised his testimony to lawmakers in the House's impeachment inquiry, saying in the latest version that the president’s dealings with Ukraine amounted to a clear quid pro quo.
> Sondland, Trump's appointee, changes testimony to say there was clear quid pro quo
> 
> or choose any one of the multitudes of articles:
> 
> sundland changed testimony - Google Search
> 
> you're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From your link:
> 
> _“After a large meeting, I now recall speaking individually with Mr. Yermak, where I said that resumption of *U.S. aid would likely not occur until Ukraine provided the public anti-corruption statement that we had been discussing for many weeks,” *Sondland said._
> 
> Wow, how non-specific can you get? Was there a mention of the Bidens I missed in there somewhere? And that meeting happened more than a month after the call. Also both the Ukraine President and Foreign Minister said flat out they knew of no linkage to the aid.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there was quid pro quo as quoted by sondland after he changed his testimony.  he will also be testifying openly on wednesday including the new info that came out about his underling overhearing his conversation with donny on unsecured cell phones,
> 
> in a restaurant,
> 
> in kiev,
> 
> that is crawling with roooskie commie spies.
> 
> 
> lol.......................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, ok, so the Ukraine President and Foreign Minister are lying, got it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> zelinsky is trying to save his people from being killed by the day.
Click to expand...



Oh right, that's why he told Trump that they were ALMOST ready to buy more Javelins, because it was urgent, RIGHT? You commies just crack me up.

.


----------



## Defiant1

ElmerMudd said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more hero bashed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About this website
> 
> BUSINESSINSIDER.COM
> 
> Trump threatens smear campaign against Alexander Vindman, the Purple Heart recipient who said the White House left out some phrases from its Ukraine call memo
> President Donald Trump has claimed without evidence that Vindman is a "Never Trumper," referring to a GOP movement against Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it walks like a duck....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not close   Bashing heroes seems to be a new mode of republican attacks  Maybe not so new  but renewing  it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Past performance doesn't make one sacrosanct or immune from counter punches.
> 
> You scumbag leftists can't stand it that we have a President who when hit, hits back.
> And now that my fellow Republicans are seeing how well it works they are doing the same.
> 
> I can't wait for it to get real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our government is set up for the administrative, judicial and legislative branches have equal power and all can have the same power to to back their punches. Trump is breaking the rules and purpose of our Constitution to give the President excessive power.
> There are very stupid people like you that cannot think for yourself and let Trump define your world. You appear to be a loser who is looking to revenge those who make you feel like a loser. That is why you have an image of a gun in your bio and you like hard punches Trump lands in support of losers like you.
Click to expand...




Trump hasn't broken any rules.
He sets policy.
State, intelligence, military all work for him.
They follow his policy, resign, or get fired.


----------



## IM2

Ropey said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get the drifting you are doing to avoid answering the question. Why is Alexandra Chalupa important? Trump is the one asking Ukraine to investigate the Bidens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden profited in Ukraine. He profited off of his father being VP...
> 
> That's going to reach the senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There will be articles of impeachment that will be tried. Hunter Biden didn't ask the Ukrainian president to investigate a political opponent. Furthermore the Bidens didn't do anything illegal. The Trump kids are profiting off their fathers presidency. Maybe that needs to go to the Senate also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea of what the senate is going to do, then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to you they will be embarrassing themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to me, it will be entertaining as fuck. Best election cycle evah!
Click to expand...

I guess when you live according to alternative facts...


----------



## Ropey

IM2 said:


> I guess when you live according to alternative facts...



Keep guessing.

While as entertaining as this impeachment scam is, it is also serving a very useful and necessary purpose. It is showing the WORLD how corrupt and untrustworthy the democrats have become. Nancy lost control, and now the squad don't know how to claw their way out of this.

imo

 They earned their misery and they're deep sixed in their wallow.


----------



## bripat9643

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, in other words, there's no evidence that Trump or Giuliani smeared her.
> 
> Before you can legitimately claim that you have been smeared, you have to prove what was said about you isn't true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think all the awards she received for her work proves it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you saying she doesn't have a long history of impressive accomplishments that would most assuredly give her credibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter.  You still have to prove that what is said about you isn't true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does matter. Those awards show exemplary job performance, which is the direct opposite of trumps lies.
Click to expand...

They don't prove she's telling the truth, you witless git.

You Dims sure are hung up on this "credibility" thing, as if it's ironclad proof that someone is telling the truth.  In a court of law it doesn't prove jack shit.


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller was mainly focused on Trump.  Biden was not in the cross hairs of his investigation.  Mueller's investigation did not look at any "Tampering with (the) election" if it had democrat fingerprints. Hell, he didn't even recognize the name Fusion GPS when he testified before congress.
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller was a joke. It was an investigation looking for a crime, same as this Adam ScHITt show impeachment inquiry, an impeachment LOOKING FOR A CRIME.
> 
> Democrats are the party of TRASH. They are corrupt to the core, along with their DEMOCRAT PROPAGANDA WING that carries the water and covers for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller did the job he was supposed to do -- find the truth. Do you disagree he found the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller produced nothing we didn't already know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, that Russia helped the trump campaign, that his campaign had 140 meetings with Russians and he obstructed justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were no 140 meetings, you fucking moron.
Click to expand...


actually it was more than that you little asswipe.


Dispatch, Explainers, Reports April 30, 2019
*Trump’s Russia Cover-Up By the Numbers – 272 contacts with Russia-linked operatives*

A total of 272 contacts between Trump’s team and Russia-linked operatives have been identified, including at least 38 meetings. And we know that at least 33 high-ranking campaign officials and Trump advisers were aware of contacts with Russia-linked operatives during the campaign and transition, including Trump himself. None of these contacts were ever reported to the proper authorities. Instead, _the Trump team tried to cover up every single one of them. 
Trump’s Russia Cover-Up By the Numbers – 251 contacts with Russia-linked operatives_

now go ahead & lie that there's a paywall on this site too._
_


----------



## Meathead

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller was a joke. It was an investigation looking for a crime, same as this Adam ScHITt show impeachment inquiry, an impeachment LOOKING FOR A CRIME.
> 
> Democrats are the party of TRASH. They are corrupt to the core, along with their DEMOCRAT PROPAGANDA WING that carries the water and covers for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller did the job he was supposed to do -- find the truth. Do you disagree he found the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller produced nothing we didn't already know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, that Russia helped the trump campaign, that his campaign had 140 meetings with Russians and he obstructed justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were no 140 meetings, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually it was more than that you little asswipe.
> 
> 
> Dispatch, Explainers, Reports April 30, 2019
> *Trump’s Russia Cover-Up By the Numbers – 272 contacts with Russia-linked operatives*
> 
> A total of 272 contacts between Trump’s team and Russia-linked operatives have been identified, including at least 38 meetings. And we know that at least 33 high-ranking campaign officials and Trump advisers were aware of contacts with Russia-linked operatives during the campaign and transition, including Trump himself. None of these contacts were ever reported to the proper authorities. Instead, _the Trump team tried to cover up every single one of them.
> Trump’s Russia Cover-Up By the Numbers – 251 contacts with Russia-linked operatives_
> 
> now go ahead & lie that there's a paywall on this site too.
Click to expand...

The election was three years ago. Get over it!


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Turmp have to do a smear job on Yovanovitch to get her out of the way?
> 
> 
> 
> Who says he did?  That was simply Yovanovitch ans Schiff's interpretation of what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sorry, I thought you watched the testimony yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  I watched Schiff and Yovanovitch claim that Trump smeared her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough.  btw,  there NEVER was a reason given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in other words, there's no evidence that Trump or Giuliani smeared her.
> 
> Before you can legitimately claim that you have been smeared, you have to prove what was said about you isn't true.
Click to expand...


everyone working with her or had worked with her disagreeing is certainly notable & when ambassador taylor found out about the smear campaign ---- he quit.


----------



## playtime

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough.  btw,  there NEVER was a reason given.
> 
> 
> 
> So, in other words, there's no evidence that Trump or Giuliani smeared her.
> 
> Before you can legitimately claim that you have been smeared, you have to prove what was said about you isn't true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think all the awards she received for her work proves it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you saying she doesn't have a long history of impressive accomplishments that would most assuredly give her credibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter.  You still have to prove that what is said about you isn't true.
Click to expand...


donny's very stooooooooopid idea of tweeting in real time, besmirching her record is gonna get him another article you know.  he's really cooking himself good.


----------



## OKTexas

playtime said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can think of a couple of dems that may as well.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> literally only 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've already had 2, I'm talking in the Senate.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i already said that doesn't matter at this point - but i hope you aren't betting on a rock solid united front from all the (R)s, are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, yep, with some defections from the Ds. Right now I don't even see this crap making it to the senate. Like I said before, this is nothing but a commie campaign trick, pulling anything they can to try to effect public opinion.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it will go to trial.  being removed is a whole other animal - but he'll get a trial.
Click to expand...



Don't bet the farm on it child. LMAO

.


----------



## Baz Ares

task0778 said:


> Here's my question:  has every president or politician done the same thing in recent times, used the power and authority they have for political purposes?  Since WWII say.  I think there's just as much evidence against Joe Biden for doing the same thing when he was the VP, or those 3 Dem Senators that sent a letter to the Ukrainians last year asking them to look for any dirt they could find on Trump.  I look at the phone call transcript, and the bribery charge is just not there;  insinuation maybe, but it ain't obvious and certainly not stated as such.  Was the 'quid' withheld to coerce the Ukrainians, or were there other considerations?  Asking here, not implying anything but also not assuming anything either.
> 
> My perspective here is that the Dems are taking the worst possible standpoint as truth, enough to impeach a president on.  Impeachment is a very serious business, the voters elected Trump according to the existing laws of the land, like it or not.  Negating that election should not be taken lightly, and whatever crimes and misdemeanors should be both provable and warrant such action.  To date I do not see either one as sufficient.  And on top of that, the manner in which the Deemss have conducted this so-called inquiry is highly suspect.  First it was behind closed doors,  and they leaked what they wanted the press to see, WTF is up with that?  Then it's an open hearing but the Dems have total control over who the Repubs can subpoena and what questions they may ask and who may ask them.  That's bullshit IMHO, not the way we ought to be doing business in this country.  And don't give me this crap that it's not a trial per se;  bullshit, it certainly is in every way but name only, and there will be serious consequences against the accused if the vote goes against him.


So the Great Douche should be able to dig in the WHOLE file system Federal deals made
and prove Obama or others did the 'Missiles for Dirt-Gate' thang. Or close to it.


----------



## playtime

Meathead said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller did the job he was supposed to do -- find the truth. Do you disagree he found the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller produced nothing we didn't already know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, that Russia helped the trump campaign, that his campaign had 140 meetings with Russians and he obstructed justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were no 140 meetings, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually it was more than that you little asswipe.
> 
> 
> Dispatch, Explainers, Reports April 30, 2019
> *Trump’s Russia Cover-Up By the Numbers – 272 contacts with Russia-linked operatives*
> 
> A total of 272 contacts between Trump’s team and Russia-linked operatives have been identified, including at least 38 meetings. And we know that at least 33 high-ranking campaign officials and Trump advisers were aware of contacts with Russia-linked operatives during the campaign and transition, including Trump himself. None of these contacts were ever reported to the proper authorities. Instead, _the Trump team tried to cover up every single one of them.
> Trump’s Russia Cover-Up By the Numbers – 251 contacts with Russia-linked operatives_
> 
> now go ahead & lie that there's a paywall on this site too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was three years ago. Get over it!
Click to expand...


get a new excuse as to why donny will be held accountable.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Ropey said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get the drifting you are doing to avoid answering the question. Why is Alexandra Chalupa important? Trump is the one asking Ukraine to investigate the Bidens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden profited in Ukraine. He profited off of his father being VP...
> 
> That's going to reach the senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There will be articles of impeachment that will be tried. Hunter Biden didn't ask the Ukrainian president to investigate a political opponent. Furthermore the Bidens didn't do anything illegal. The Trump kids are profiting off their fathers presidency. Maybe that needs to go to the Senate also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea of what the senate is going to do, then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to you they will be embarrassing themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to me, it will be entertaining as fuck. Best election cycle evah!
Click to expand...

The fact that President Trump's job approval ratings continue to grow while the Democrats are holding the Pelosi-Schiff production of Impeachment Theater, suggests that this nonsense will not harm President Trump in any way, but yesterday's revelation by Marie Yovanovitch that the Obama administration was just as worried about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine as President Trump is may very well end Biden's chances for the nomination even before Deval Patrick enters the race and takes the black vote away from Biden.

Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch revealed at an impeachment hearing Friday that Hunter Biden’s job at a Ukrainian energy company Burisma Holding was a major issue for the Obama White House.

She acknowledged that the Obama State Department included coaching her to answer questions about former Vice President Joseph R. Biden’s son Hunter when she faced Senate confirmation hearings for the ambassador post in 2016.

“It wasn’t just generally about Burisma and corruption. It was specifically about Hunter Biden and Burisma. Is that correct?” asked Rep. Elise Stefanik, New York Republican.

Yes it is,” Ms. Yovanovitch responded.

President Trump’s request for an investigation of alleged corruption involving the Bidens and Burisma is at the heart of Democrats’ impeachment case that the president abused his office for personal political gain.

“For the millions of Americans watching, President Obama’s own State Department was so concerned about potential conflicts of interest from Hunter Biden’s role at Burisma that they raised it themselves while prepping this wonderful ambassador nominee before her confirmation,” Ms. Stefanik said. “And yet our Democratic colleagues and the chairman of this committee cry foul when we dare ask that same question that the Obama State Department was so concerned about. But we will continue asking it.”

Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits

The difference is that while Obama tried to hide the facts of the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine from Congress and the American people, President Trump is determined to expose them.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## playtime

OKTexas said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> literally only 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've already had 2, I'm talking in the Senate.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i already said that doesn't matter at this point - but i hope you aren't betting on a rock solid united front from all the (R)s, are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, yep, with some defections from the Ds. Right now I don't even see this crap making it to the senate. Like I said before, this is nothing but a commie campaign trick, pulling anything they can to try to effect public opinion.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it will go to trial.  being removed is a whole other animal - but he'll get a trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bet the farm on it child. LMAO
> 
> .
Click to expand...

* McConnell Shuts Down Early Dismissal Option for Impeachment Articles, Says Senate Will ‘Have to Have a Trial’ *
By Mairead McArdle
November 13, 2019 4:10 PM
Trump Impeachment -- Mitch McConnell Shuts Down Early Dismissal Option for Impeachment Articles | National Review

is devon nunes' cow on that there farm?


----------



## playtime

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough. btw, there NEVER was a reason given for her dismissal, even if idonny just didn't like her. no reason at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you think?  Did you always think that, or did you have a change of heart simply because it's Trump?
> 
> _*The incoming Obama administration has notified all politically-appointed ambassadors that they must vacate their posts as of Jan. 20, the day President-elect Barack Obama takes the oath of office, a State Department official said.
> 
> The clean slate will open up prime opportunities for the president-elect to reward political supporters with posts in London, Paris, Tokyo and the like. The notice to diplomatic posts was issued this week.*_
> 
> http://voices.washingtonpost.com/44/2008/12/obama-gives-political-ambassad.html
Click to expand...


please provide all the names of ambassadors that obama has smeared.  thank you in advance for you cooperation, raymond.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Defiant1 said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more hero bashed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About this website
> 
> BUSINESSINSIDER.COM
> 
> Trump threatens smear campaign against Alexander Vindman, the Purple Heart recipient who said the White House left out some phrases from its Ukraine call memo
> President Donald Trump has claimed without evidence that Vindman is a "Never Trumper," referring to a GOP movement against Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it walks like a duck....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not close   Bashing heroes seems to be a new mode of republican attacks  Maybe not so new  but renewing  it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Past performance doesn't make one sacrosanct or immune from counter punches.
> 
> You scumbag leftists can't stand it that we have a President who when hit, hits back.
> And now that my fellow Republicans are seeing how well it works they are doing the same.
> 
> I can't wait for it to get real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our government is set up for the administrative, judicial and legislative branches have equal power and all can have the same power to to back their punches. Trump is breaking the rules and purpose of our Constitution to give the President excessive power.
> There are very stupid people like you that cannot think for yourself and let Trump define your world. You appear to be a loser who is looking to revenge those who make you feel like a loser. That is why you have an image of a gun in your bio and you like hard punches Trump lands in support of losers like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump hasn't broken any rules.
> He sets policy.
> State, intelligence, military all work for him.
> They follow his policy, resign, or get fired.
Click to expand...

It is tough to reason with stupid. Read our Constitution.


----------



## Meathead

playtime said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller produced nothing we didn't already know.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that Russia helped the trump campaign, that his campaign had 140 meetings with Russians and he obstructed justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were no 140 meetings, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually it was more than that you little asswipe.
> 
> 
> Dispatch, Explainers, Reports April 30, 2019
> *Trump’s Russia Cover-Up By the Numbers – 272 contacts with Russia-linked operatives*
> 
> A total of 272 contacts between Trump’s team and Russia-linked operatives have been identified, including at least 38 meetings. And we know that at least 33 high-ranking campaign officials and Trump advisers were aware of contacts with Russia-linked operatives during the campaign and transition, including Trump himself. None of these contacts were ever reported to the proper authorities. Instead, _the Trump team tried to cover up every single one of them.
> Trump’s Russia Cover-Up By the Numbers – 251 contacts with Russia-linked operatives_
> 
> now go ahead & lie that there's a paywall on this site too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was three years ago. Get over it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> get a new excuse as to why donny will be held accountable.
Click to expand...

Try that without the modal verb.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then please point out where or when Trump said he's holding up the money for political reasons. It's all we are asking.
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid demand. So, the trump cult talkong point is that people aren't guilty, unless they confess or explicitly state their crime, as they commit it. Got it. Boy, you guys sure are embarrassing yoirselves.
Click to expand...


You're right, that is stupid.  What we should depend on is not facts, but what Democrats "think" Trump did.  Is that what you are saying?


----------



## Meathead

playtime said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough. btw, there NEVER was a reason given for her dismissal, even if idonny just didn't like her. no reason at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you think?  Did you always think that, or did you have a change of heart simply because it's Trump?
> 
> _*The incoming Obama administration has notified all politically-appointed ambassadors that they must vacate their posts as of Jan. 20, the day President-elect Barack Obama takes the oath of office, a State Department official said.
> 
> The clean slate will open up prime opportunities for the president-elect to reward political supporters with posts in London, Paris, Tokyo and the like. The notice to diplomatic posts was issued this week.*_
> 
> http://voices.washingtonpost.com/44/2008/12/obama-gives-political-ambassad.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> please provide all the names of ambassadors that obama has smeared.  thank you in advance for you cooperation, raymond.
Click to expand...

Please tell me something that Obama achieved.


----------



## IM2

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough. btw, there NEVER was a reason given for her dismissal, even if idonny just didn't like her. no reason at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you think?  Did you always think that, or did you have a change of heart simply because it's Trump?
> 
> _*The incoming Obama administration has notified all politically-appointed ambassadors that they must vacate their posts as of Jan. 20, the day President-elect Barack Obama takes the oath of office, a State Department official said.
> 
> The clean slate will open up prime opportunities for the president-elect to reward political supporters with posts in London, Paris, Tokyo and the like. The notice to diplomatic posts was issued this week.*_
> 
> http://voices.washingtonpost.com/44/2008/12/obama-gives-political-ambassad.html
Click to expand...


So did he smear all of them when he fired them?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

playtime said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough. btw, there NEVER was a reason given for her dismissal, even if idonny just didn't like her. no reason at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you think?  Did you always think that, or did you have a change of heart simply because it's Trump?
> 
> _*The incoming Obama administration has notified all politically-appointed ambassadors that they must vacate their posts as of Jan. 20, the day President-elect Barack Obama takes the oath of office, a State Department official said.
> 
> The clean slate will open up prime opportunities for the president-elect to reward political supporters with posts in London, Paris, Tokyo and the like. The notice to diplomatic posts was issued this week.*_
> 
> http://voices.washingtonpost.com/44/2008/12/obama-gives-political-ambassad.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> please provide all the names of ambassadors that obama has smeared.  thank you in advance for you cooperation, raymond.
Click to expand...


Don't try to backpedal.  You said that Trump had no reason for firing her.  She did nothing wrong.  Yet when Ears did that only tenfold, you have no problem with that. Such hypocrites you leftists are.


----------



## edward37

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Butch  Seriously ,,how can you ask that when those subpoenas aren't being honored  Info that would hang the orange clown?


----------



## playtime

Meathead said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that Russia helped the trump campaign, that his campaign had 140 meetings with Russians and he obstructed justice.
> 
> 
> 
> There were no 140 meetings, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually it was more than that you little asswipe.
> 
> 
> Dispatch, Explainers, Reports April 30, 2019
> *Trump’s Russia Cover-Up By the Numbers – 272 contacts with Russia-linked operatives*
> 
> A total of 272 contacts between Trump’s team and Russia-linked operatives have been identified, including at least 38 meetings. And we know that at least 33 high-ranking campaign officials and Trump advisers were aware of contacts with Russia-linked operatives during the campaign and transition, including Trump himself. None of these contacts were ever reported to the proper authorities. Instead, _the Trump team tried to cover up every single one of them.
> Trump’s Russia Cover-Up By the Numbers – 251 contacts with Russia-linked operatives_
> 
> now go ahead & lie that there's a paywall on this site too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election was three years ago. Get over it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> get a new excuse as to why donny will be held accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try that without the modal verb.
Click to expand...


^





<pfffft>


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what the transcript says.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is....
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO US A FAVOR,   had to do with Crowdstrike. and yes from Trumps point of view, he had been wrongly set up, so of course given the opportunity he can mention that if he wants. Do us a favor means just that,  unless you can prove otherwise. Doing us a favor in no way says We are withholding anything from them as Democrats would like it to mean,.... which is why Schiff stood up there and embellished out of his ASS... he had to make the conversation something that it wasnt. WHY? because the Democrats have planed to impeach Trump from the day he was elected and are looking for anything they can lie about.
> They are a damn disgrace. In any other time what they are doing would be called treason but they have the entire news media on their side, and that is a powerful thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump continues...
> 
> _"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it..."_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're a liar, Zelensky spoke at length between the two requests, so did Trump.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ain't no lie. It's not my problem you lack the intelligence to understand the meaning of, _"the other thing..."_
Click to expand...



Are you still here short bus? Trump didn't "continue" as your LIE indicated, Zelensky spoke next. Perhaps your special ed teacher can explain what "continued/continues" means. 

.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

IM2 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough. btw, there NEVER was a reason given for her dismissal, even if idonny just didn't like her. no reason at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you think?  Did you always think that, or did you have a change of heart simply because it's Trump?
> 
> _*The incoming Obama administration has notified all politically-appointed ambassadors that they must vacate their posts as of Jan. 20, the day President-elect Barack Obama takes the oath of office, a State Department official said.
> 
> The clean slate will open up prime opportunities for the president-elect to reward political supporters with posts in London, Paris, Tokyo and the like. The notice to diplomatic posts was issued this week.*_
> 
> http://voices.washingtonpost.com/44/2008/12/obama-gives-political-ambassad.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did he smear all of them when he fired them?
Click to expand...


Is this about getting rid of her or smearing her?  Hussein had no ability to smear anybody because he didn't even get a chance to meet them.  He probably didn't know who any of them were.


----------



## IM2

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then please point out where or when Trump said he's holding up the money for political reasons. It's all we are asking.
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid demand. So, the trump cult talkong point is that people aren't guilty, unless they confess or explicitly state their crime, as they commit it. Got it. Boy, you guys sure are embarrassing yoirselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right, that is stupid.  What we should depend on is not facts, but what Democrats "think" Trump did.  Is that what you are saying?
Click to expand...


Except Democrats are dealing with facts. You are the ones talking about what you think.


----------



## IM2

Ray From Cleveland said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough. btw, there NEVER was a reason given for her dismissal, even if idonny just didn't like her. no reason at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you think?  Did you always think that, or did you have a change of heart simply because it's Trump?
> 
> _*The incoming Obama administration has notified all politically-appointed ambassadors that they must vacate their posts as of Jan. 20, the day President-elect Barack Obama takes the oath of office, a State Department official said.
> 
> The clean slate will open up prime opportunities for the president-elect to reward political supporters with posts in London, Paris, Tokyo and the like. The notice to diplomatic posts was issued this week.*_
> 
> http://voices.washingtonpost.com/44/2008/12/obama-gives-political-ambassad.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did he smear all of them when he fired them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this about getting rid of her or smearing her?  Hussein had no ability to smear anybody because he didn't even get a chance to meet them.  He probably didn't know who any of them were.
Click to expand...


You read the question I asked david duke.


----------



## playtime

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough. btw, there NEVER was a reason given for her dismissal, even if idonny just didn't like her. no reason at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you think?  Did you always think that, or did you have a change of heart simply because it's Trump?
> 
> _*The incoming Obama administration has notified all politically-appointed ambassadors that they must vacate their posts as of Jan. 20, the day President-elect Barack Obama takes the oath of office, a State Department official said.
> 
> The clean slate will open up prime opportunities for the president-elect to reward political supporters with posts in London, Paris, Tokyo and the like. The notice to diplomatic posts was issued this week.*_
> 
> http://voices.washingtonpost.com/44/2008/12/obama-gives-political-ambassad.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> please provide all the names of ambassadors that obama has smeared.  thank you in advance for you cooperation, raymond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't try to backpedal.  You said that Trump had no reason for firing her.  She did nothing wrong.  Yet when Ears did that only tenfold, you have no problem with that. Such hypocrites you leftists are.
Click to expand...


who's backpeddling?  an ambassador - ANY ambassador 'serves at the pleasure of the prez' - any ambassador can be dismissed for any reason at all.  there's no argument - never said there was.  that is the way it is.  SHE even said that.  what she couldn't understand is why THEY SMEARED HER.

obama dismissed whoever he wanted - because that is the way it is constitutionally written.  but you are failing to answer how many did OBAMA SMEAR.  i'll answer that for you ray ray, - zilch.  zero.  none.  so you see, ray ray - you just shot yerself in the foot for shooting off yer mouth.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The president getting caught with his hand in the cookie jar and then backing off does not excuse him of using his power as president to bribe a foreign power for his own political gain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do we owe Ukraine anything especially for nothing in return?
> Every foreign deal comes with elements of benefit to both sides.  Except this one?
> 
> How is trying to investigate a crime committed years ago by a top US official, especially one involving trying to tamper with an election, "getting caught with your hand in a jar?"
> What was the political gain for Trump in any of this?  Biden's not even his opponent in next year's election!  Just a very unlikely one.
> WON'T IT BE FUNNY NOW after Hillary, Biden and the Democrat's using help from both Ukraine and Russia trying to smear Trump failed in 2016, that Trump is removed from office for trying to expose what went on only to have Biden then go on to become the new president anyway?!
> 
> Our conversion to Full Banana Republic will have been complete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) congress approved military aid to Ukraine.  "power of the purse" belongs to congress.  The president can suspend this aid for purpose to benefit the country, but not for personal gain.
> 2) Suspending aid causes deaths.  If a foreign government acts to benefit a political party and the expense of another, it hurts foreign relations.
> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call.   Tampering with election?  Mueller investigated this.
> 4) Biden is at the top of many polls for the 2020 presidential race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Yes, he can suspend funds for that reason, and Trump laid out several. It's the Democrats who claim to be able to read minds, and mind reading should not be grounds for impeachment.
> 
> 2) Again, no evidence that Trump suspended anything for political reasons.  Ukraine officials had no idea the funds were suspended until a month after the phone call.  Obviously, they didn't drastically need them at the time.  What Trump provided to them in the past was sufficient.
> 
> 3)Yes, Biden was investigated by his bosses team. What did you really expect, a conviction?
> 
> 4) The election is a little less than a year away.  Trump nor anybody knows who the nominee will be.  What is evident is that Biden has been losing ground since spring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It matters not whether or not Biden wins the Democrat's nomination as he's still eligible to run in the election even if he loses their nomination.
> 
> Lying about whether or not Biden is a political rival of Trump's reveals your desperation.
Click to expand...





Faun said:


> It matters not whether or not Biden wins the Democrat's nomination as *he's still eligible to run in the election even if he loses their nomination.*


Wow, short bus, according to you no natural born citizen over 35 can't be investigated during a presidential election year. Did your special ed teacher tell you that?

.


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough. btw, there NEVER was a reason given for her dismissal, even if idonny just didn't like her. no reason at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you think?  Did you always think that, or did you have a change of heart simply because it's Trump?
> 
> _*The incoming Obama administration has notified all politically-appointed ambassadors that they must vacate their posts as of Jan. 20, the day President-elect Barack Obama takes the oath of office, a State Department official said.
> 
> The clean slate will open up prime opportunities for the president-elect to reward political supporters with posts in London, Paris, Tokyo and the like. The notice to diplomatic posts was issued this week.*_
> 
> http://voices.washingtonpost.com/44/2008/12/obama-gives-political-ambassad.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> please provide all the names of ambassadors that obama has smeared.  thank you in advance for you cooperation, raymond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please tell me something that Obama achieved.
Click to expand...


Did Obama make you move to Prague? If so, that was his best accomplishment.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

playtime said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough. btw, there NEVER was a reason given for her dismissal, even if idonny just didn't like her. no reason at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you think?  Did you always think that, or did you have a change of heart simply because it's Trump?
> 
> _*The incoming Obama administration has notified all politically-appointed ambassadors that they must vacate their posts as of Jan. 20, the day President-elect Barack Obama takes the oath of office, a State Department official said.
> 
> The clean slate will open up prime opportunities for the president-elect to reward political supporters with posts in London, Paris, Tokyo and the like. The notice to diplomatic posts was issued this week.*_
> 
> http://voices.washingtonpost.com/44/2008/12/obama-gives-political-ambassad.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> please provide all the names of ambassadors that obama has smeared.  thank you in advance for you cooperation, raymond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't try to backpedal.  You said that Trump had no reason for firing her.  She did nothing wrong.  Yet when Ears did that only tenfold, you have no problem with that. Such hypocrites you leftists are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who's backpeddling?  an ambassador - ANY ambassador 'serves at the pleasure of the prez' - any ambassador can be dismissed for any reason at all.  there's no argument - never said there was.  that is the way it is.  SHE even said that.  what she couldn't understand is why THEY SMEARED HER.
> 
> obama dismissed whoever he wanted - because that is the way it is constitutionally written.  but you are failing to answer how many did OBAMA SMEAR.  i'll answer that for you ray ray, - zilch.  zero.  none.  so you see, ray ray - you just shot yerself in the foot for shooting off yer mouth.
Click to expand...


I swear, only a leftist could look into the eyes of Jesus and lie to him. 

I just quoted what you said, and that was Trump had no business getting rid of her, and now that you've been proven wrong, you now say you have no problem with it.  Which is it?  Are you lying now, or did you lie the previous post???


----------



## playtime

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough. btw, there NEVER was a reason given for her dismissal, even if idonny just didn't like her. no reason at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you think?  Did you always think that, or did you have a change of heart simply because it's Trump?
> 
> _*The incoming Obama administration has notified all politically-appointed ambassadors that they must vacate their posts as of Jan. 20, the day President-elect Barack Obama takes the oath of office, a State Department official said.
> 
> The clean slate will open up prime opportunities for the president-elect to reward political supporters with posts in London, Paris, Tokyo and the like. The notice to diplomatic posts was issued this week.*_
> 
> http://voices.washingtonpost.com/44/2008/12/obama-gives-political-ambassad.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> please provide all the names of ambassadors that obama has smeared.  thank you in advance for you cooperation, raymond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't try to backpedal.  You said that Trump had no reason for firing her.  She did nothing wrong.  Yet when Ears did that only tenfold, you have no problem with that. Such hypocrites you leftists are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who's backpeddling?  an ambassador - ANY ambassador 'serves at the pleasure of the prez' - any ambassador can be dismissed for any reason at all.  there's no argument - never said there was.  that is the way it is.  SHE even said that.  what she couldn't understand is why THEY SMEARED HER.
> 
> obama dismissed whoever he wanted - because that is the way it is constitutionally written.  but you are failing to answer how many did OBAMA SMEAR.  i'll answer that for you ray ray, - zilch.  zero.  none.  so you see, ray ray - you just shot yerself in the foot for shooting off yer mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I swear, only a leftist could look into the eyes of Jesus and lie to him.
> 
> I just quoted what you said, and that was Trump had no business getting rid of her, and now that you've been proven wrong, you now say you have no problem with it.  Which is it?  Are you lying now, or did you lie the previous post???
Click to expand...


nooooooooooo, dummy -  i said that he gave no reason.  no explanation.  not that he couldn't or that it wasn't justified.  it's justified for whatever reason - but for fuck's sake - tell HER what it was, cause i think she or anybody else in her position should know why.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The president getting caught with his hand in the cookie jar and then backing off does not excuse him of using his power as president to bribe a foreign power for his own political gain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do we owe Ukraine anything especially for nothing in return?
> Every foreign deal comes with elements of benefit to both sides.  Except this one?
> 
> How is trying to investigate a crime committed years ago by a top US official, especially one involving trying to tamper with an election, "getting caught with your hand in a jar?"
> What was the political gain for Trump in any of this?  Biden's not even his opponent in next year's election!  Just a very unlikely one.
> WON'T IT BE FUNNY NOW after Hillary, Biden and the Democrat's using help from both Ukraine and Russia trying to smear Trump failed in 2016, that Trump is removed from office for trying to expose what went on only to have Biden then go on to become the new president anyway?!
> 
> Our conversion to Full Banana Republic will have been complete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) congress approved military aid to Ukraine.  "power of the purse" belongs to congress.  The president can suspend this aid for purpose to benefit the country, but not for personal gain.
> 2) Suspending aid causes deaths.  If a foreign government acts to benefit a political party and the expense of another, it hurts foreign relations.
> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call.   Tampering with election?  Mueller investigated this.
> 4) Biden is at the top of many polls for the 2020 presidential race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1).  What did Trump personally gain?  Spell it out.  Did he get a whistle in his Fruit Loops?
> 2).  Suspending social security causes deaths.  Limited food stamps causes deaths.  Healthcare to a cost causes deaths.  All of the bills sitting in congress languishing while they fuck around yet again with this dog and pony show is causing deaths!
> 3).  Yeah, right.  Mueller investigated Biden.  That was part of the russian investigation into Trump?  You're a fucking idiot.
> 4).  Biden stands about as much chance being the DNC nominee as my grandmother sprouting wheels and being a go cart.  But I hope he does end up your candidate.  You deserve him.  Obumma 2.0 - 5.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, Biden could still be in the hunt for the 2020 presidential election even if he loses the Democratic nomination.
Click to expand...



Oh short bus, his competition is growing, not shrinking. But hey, his war chest is shrinking and he's laying off staff, not indications of a viable campaign. The two time loser has a lower chance of being nominated than beta boy.

.


----------



## IM2

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough. btw, there NEVER was a reason given for her dismissal, even if idonny just didn't like her. no reason at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you think?  Did you always think that, or did you have a change of heart simply because it's Trump?
> 
> _*The incoming Obama administration has notified all politically-appointed ambassadors that they must vacate their posts as of Jan. 20, the day President-elect Barack Obama takes the oath of office, a State Department official said.
> 
> The clean slate will open up prime opportunities for the president-elect to reward political supporters with posts in London, Paris, Tokyo and the like. The notice to diplomatic posts was issued this week.*_
> 
> http://voices.washingtonpost.com/44/2008/12/obama-gives-political-ambassad.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> please provide all the names of ambassadors that obama has smeared.  thank you in advance for you cooperation, raymond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't try to backpedal.  You said that Trump had no reason for firing her.  She did nothing wrong.  Yet when Ears did that only tenfold, you have no problem with that. Such hypocrites you leftists are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who's backpeddling?  an ambassador - ANY ambassador 'serves at the pleasure of the prez' - any ambassador can be dismissed for any reason at all.  there's no argument - never said there was.  that is the way it is.  SHE even said that.  what she couldn't understand is why THEY SMEARED HER.
> 
> obama dismissed whoever he wanted - because that is the way it is constitutionally written.  but you are failing to answer how many did OBAMA SMEAR.  i'll answer that for you ray ray, - zilch.  zero.  none.  so you see, ray ray - you just shot yerself in the foot for shooting off yer mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I swear, only a leftist could look into the eyes of Jesus and lie to him.
> 
> I just quoted what you said, and that was Trump had no business getting rid of her, and now that you've been proven wrong, you now say you have no problem with it.  Which is it?  Are you lying now, or did you lie the previous post???
Click to expand...


Trump really didn't have any business doing that. Just because you can fire somebody doesn't mean you should. That would apply to Obama also. But in this case, it's apparent why Trump fired her. And if he was so concerned about corruption in Ukraine, she was the person to keep there.


----------



## Defiant1

ElmerMudd said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it walks like a duck....
> 
> 
> 
> Not close   Bashing heroes seems to be a new mode of republican attacks  Maybe not so new  but renewing  it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Past performance doesn't make one sacrosanct or immune from counter punches.
> 
> You scumbag leftists can't stand it that we have a President who when hit, hits back.
> And now that my fellow Republicans are seeing how well it works they are doing the same.
> 
> I can't wait for it to get real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our government is set up for the administrative, judicial and legislative branches have equal power and all can have the same power to to back their punches. Trump is breaking the rules and purpose of our Constitution to give the President excessive power.
> There are very stupid people like you that cannot think for yourself and let Trump define your world. You appear to be a loser who is looking to revenge those who make you feel like a loser. That is why you have an image of a gun in your bio and you like hard punches Trump lands in support of losers like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump hasn't broken any rules.
> He sets policy.
> State, intelligence, military all work for him.
> They follow his policy, resign, or get fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is tough to reason with stupid. Read our Constitution.
Click to expand...





I've read it many, many times.. Which part do you want me to reread?


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller did the job he was supposed to do -- find the truth. Do you disagree he found the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... He exonerated Trump.
> 
> But we knew there was never any evidence of Russian Collusion.
> 
> Just like the newest fakiest fad of Quid Pro Quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree that Mueller did an exemplary job, right?
Click to expand...



No short bus, he didn't. He had tunnel vision on Russia and ignored other countries that interfered.

.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

The Purge said:


> The President had been consulting with his national security leadership team to determine the best use of Ukraine security assistance funds to achieve US national security interests,” Office of Management and Budget staff wrote in an email to House Appropriations Committee staff aides. Agencies, OMB said, “must wait to obligate them until the policy review process is complete and the President had made a final determination.



Trump Was Repeatedly Warned That Ukraine Conspiracy Theory Was ‘Completely Debunked’

"WASHINGTON — President Trump was repeatedly warned by his own staff that the Ukraine conspiracy theory that he and his lawyer were pursuing was “completely debunked” long before the president pressed Ukraine this summer to investigate his Democratic rivals, a former top adviser said on Sunday.

Thomas P. Bossert, who served as Mr. Trump’s first homeland security adviser, said he told the president there was no basis to the theory that Ukraine, not Russia, intervened in the 2016 election and did so on behalf of the Democrats. Speaking out for the first time, Mr. Bossert said he was “deeply disturbed” that Mr. Trump nonetheless tried to get Ukraine’s president to produce damaging information about Democrats.

Mr. Bossert’s comments, on the ABC program “This Week” and in a subsequent telephone interview, underscored the danger to the president as the House moves ahead with an inquiry into whether he abused his power for political gain. Other former aides to Mr. Trump said on Sunday that he refused to accept reassurances about Ukraine no matter how many times it was explained to him, instead subscribing to an unsubstantiated narrative that has now brought him to the brink of impeachment."


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call. Tampering with election? Mueller investigated this.
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller was mainly focused on Trump.  Biden was not in the cross hairs of his investigation.  Mueller's investigation did not look at any "Tampering with (the) election" if it had democrat fingerprints. Hell, he didn't even recognize the name Fusion GPS when he testified before congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller was a joke. It was an investigation looking for a crime, same as this Adam ScHITt show impeachment inquiry, an impeachment LOOKING FOR A CRIME.
> 
> Democrats are the party of TRASH. They are corrupt to the core, along with their DEMOCRAT PROPAGANDA WING that carries the water and covers for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller did the job he was supposed to do -- find the truth. Do you disagree he found the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller produced nothing we didn't already know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? How were we to confirm it unless it was investigated?
Click to expand...



Hey short bus, are you going to apply that same standard to Ukraine and the Bidens?

.


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough. btw, there NEVER was a reason given for her dismissal, even if idonny just didn't like her. no reason at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you think?  Did you always think that, or did you have a change of heart simply because it's Trump?
> 
> _*The incoming Obama administration has notified all politically-appointed ambassadors that they must vacate their posts as of Jan. 20, the day President-elect Barack Obama takes the oath of office, a State Department official said.
> 
> The clean slate will open up prime opportunities for the president-elect to reward political supporters with posts in London, Paris, Tokyo and the like. The notice to diplomatic posts was issued this week.*_
> 
> http://voices.washingtonpost.com/44/2008/12/obama-gives-political-ambassad.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> please provide all the names of ambassadors that obama has smeared.  thank you in advance for you cooperation, raymond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please tell me something that Obama achieved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Obama make you move to Prague? If so, that was his best accomplishment.
Click to expand...

I from the US in 1990. That would be GHWBush's accomplishmet.

If you moved to Africa, Trump would be no less than a God!!


----------



## Ropey

Who profited from the Ukrainian One sale?
Why didn't Obama stop Russia's invasion of Crimea?
How does Hunter Biden make $50K a mo in Ukraine?

Good questions for the Senate Investigation on Ukraine and US corruption as shown by Pelosi and Biden's benefits to their children... and likely much more to come in the next year.

The deep State Dept. foreign policy experts claim concern about the national security of Ukraine's strategic arena...  all because of its impact on Europe and the US.

Where were they when the enemy, Russia, was sold uranium mined on U.S. soil?

They were enabling it.


----------



## OKTexas

OldLady said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering that the withholding of the Javelins would predictably result in (additional) Ukrainian wounded and dead, you might even call it "exaction".
> 
> There is another aspect that I find is widely overlooked.  Nothing yells "anti-corruption crusade" like removing a widely admired anti-corruption crusader from her office.  Oh, wait, there is one better than that:
> 
> Nothing yells "anti-corruption crusade" as loudly as urging your counterpart to bring the power of the state to bear on a political opponent in an obviously politically motivated "investigation".  That's going to teach them Ukrainians a lesson, doesn't it?
> 
> That's the U.S. of A. under Trump in a nutshell, teaching the world a lesson in corruption.  Devastating though this is, the number of folks who would go along with all that is worse, still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is behavior that cannot be defended.  To allow this type of bastardization of our foreign policy, to allow the executive to attack the loyal opposition in this manner, is an attack on the Republic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, there's not suppose to be opposition within the administration, loyal or otherwise. These fuckers are hired to carry out the policy of their elected boss, not try implement their own policy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Their own policy" is the policy of the United States as it had been for the past several years, supporting Ukraine's efforts to clean out the corrupt oligarchs subverting attempts at a fair and democratic government.  It was also the policy of the United States to support Ukraine militarily in its fight against Russian aggression.
> If the "boss" didn't like this policy, for whatever reason, he had every right to stand up and tell the State Department why and what he wanted done instead.  But Trump didn't do that, did he?  He got his private attorney and a bunch of thug friends to do it "under the table" and for the most part the current officials around the President closed their eyes to it and let it happen.  I'm grateful to the whistleblower and to the people who have testified to what happened.  Not because I couldn't cope with not having "my guy" elected, but because Trump is a crook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, had Trump had the 'whistleblower' arrested as a spy.....
> 
> 
> Obama did just that.
> 
> 
> The Obama administration had 8 whistleblowers. President Obama handled each one the same way - he had the FBI bust into their home, arrest them, and he then prosecuted them for espionage. Of course the biased media kept quiet and looked the other way. Their were a few exceptions. Here's one news report on it:
> 
> War on whistleblowers?
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did they blow the whistle on?  I watched the video and it never said.
Click to expand...



Google is your friend, it's all out there.

.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Defiant1 said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not close   Bashing heroes seems to be a new mode of republican attacks  Maybe not so new  but renewing  it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Past performance doesn't make one sacrosanct or immune from counter punches.
> 
> You scumbag leftists can't stand it that we have a President who when hit, hits back.
> And now that my fellow Republicans are seeing how well it works they are doing the same.
> 
> I can't wait for it to get real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our government is set up for the administrative, judicial and legislative branches have equal power and all can have the same power to to back their punches. Trump is breaking the rules and purpose of our Constitution to give the President excessive power.
> There are very stupid people like you that cannot think for yourself and let Trump define your world. You appear to be a loser who is looking to revenge those who make you feel like a loser. That is why you have an image of a gun in your bio and you like hard punches Trump lands in support of losers like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump hasn't broken any rules.
> He sets policy.
> State, intelligence, military all work for him.
> They follow his policy, resign, or get fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is tough to reason with stupid. Read our Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read it many, many times.. Which part do you want me to reread?
Click to expand...

The President, Vice President and all civil Officers of the United States, shall be removed from Office on *Impeachment* for, and Conviction of, Treason, Bribery, or other high Crimes and Misdemeanors.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

The Purge said:


> Dem Star ‘Witness’ Has Long Term Connections To Schiff, And Gas Company
> 
> The only ‘witness’ democrats have been able to bring forward to support their fabricated accusations against the president concerning a ‘quid pro quo’ concerning an investigation of Joe Biden’s extortion tactics while he was VP, is closely connected to both Adam Schiff and the Burisma Holdings gas company. And even then, his “hearsay” testimony didn’t stand up to questioning by John Ratcliffe.
> 
> In fact, Bill Taylor is linked to the fabricated dossier used against President Trump in spy-gate, the former administration’s spying of a presidential candidate and their ‘insurance policy.’
> 
> No wonder Schiff demands secrecy in the ‘questioning’ and is careful to prevent any transcripts of the exoneration.
> 
> Interestingly, according to other House members, Taylor actually failed to deliver the goods when questioned by Ratcliffe.
> 
> Breitbart News has detailed the strong, interlocking connections that bind all of these players to the same goal… destroy Donald Trump using any means necessary, including lies and propaganda:
> 
> Acting U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Bill Taylor, who provided key testimony to the Democrats’ controversial impeachment inquiry yesterday, has evidenced a close relationship with the Atlantic Council think tank, even writing Ukraine policy pieces with the organization’s director and analysis articles published by the Council.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at conservativedailypost.com ...




Bill Taylor was hand picked and brought out of retirement by Pompeo. Your attempts at character assasination are retarded in light of that fact.


----------



## Olde Europe

Ropey said:


> Who profited from the Ukrainian One sale?
> Why didn't Obama stop Russia's invasion of Crimea?
> How does Hunter Biden make $50K a mo in Ukraine?
> 
> Good questions for the Senate Investigation on Ukraine and US corruption as shown by Pelosi and Biden's benefits to their children... and likely much more to come in the next year.
> 
> The deep State Dept. foreign policy experts claim concern about the national security of Ukraine's strategic arena...  all because of its impact on Europe and the US.
> 
> Where were they when the enemy, Russia, was sold uranium mined on U.S. soil?
> 
> They were enabling it.



There was no "Ukrainian One" sale.

And not an ounce of U.S. mined uranium left U.S. territory.

But your other bullshit still gives everyone a good indication as to the benighted state you are in.


----------



## Ropey

^This is why Hillary lost.


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough. btw, there NEVER was a reason given for her dismissal, even if idonny just didn't like her. no reason at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you think?  Did you always think that, or did you have a change of heart simply because it's Trump?
> 
> _*The incoming Obama administration has notified all politically-appointed ambassadors that they must vacate their posts as of Jan. 20, the day President-elect Barack Obama takes the oath of office, a State Department official said.
> 
> The clean slate will open up prime opportunities for the president-elect to reward political supporters with posts in London, Paris, Tokyo and the like. The notice to diplomatic posts was issued this week.*_
> 
> http://voices.washingtonpost.com/44/2008/12/obama-gives-political-ambassad.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> please provide all the names of ambassadors that obama has smeared.  thank you in advance for you cooperation, raymond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please tell me something that Obama achieved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Obama make you move to Prague? If so, that was his best accomplishment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I from the US in 1990. That would be GHWBush's accomplishmet.
> 
> If you moved to Africa, Trump would be no less than a God!!
Click to expand...

I was born in America with American constitutional rights. So I don't have to move anywhere.

Stay over there in socialist land junior. Make sure the government takes care of you.


----------



## Defiant1

ElmerMudd said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Past performance doesn't make one sacrosanct or immune from counter punches.
> 
> You scumbag leftists can't stand it that we have a President who when hit, hits back.
> And now that my fellow Republicans are seeing how well it works they are doing the same.
> 
> I can't wait for it to get real.
> 
> 
> 
> Our government is set up for the administrative, judicial and legislative branches have equal power and all can have the same power to to back their punches. Trump is breaking the rules and purpose of our Constitution to give the President excessive power.
> There are very stupid people like you that cannot think for yourself and let Trump define your world. You appear to be a loser who is looking to revenge those who make you feel like a loser. That is why you have an image of a gun in your bio and you like hard punches Trump lands in support of losers like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump hasn't broken any rules.
> He sets policy.
> State, intelligence, military all work for him.
> They follow his policy, resign, or get fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is tough to reason with stupid. Read our Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read it many, many times.. Which part do you want me to reread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President, Vice President and all civil Officers of the United States, shall be removed from Office on *Impeachment* for, and Conviction of, Treason, Bribery, or other high Crimes and Misdemeanors.
Click to expand...



And everyone knows that's not going to happen.
The lunatic dems can't even find an impeachable offense.
Are they going to go back to the focus groups again?

Changing foreign policy is the President's prerogative.
Recalling and appointing ambassadors is withing the power of the President.
Making sure corrupt foreign countries are not misusing the aid we give them is the job of the President, no one else's.
Differences of opinion are not impeachable offenses.


----------



## WEATHER53

IM2 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough. btw, there NEVER was a reason given for her dismissal, even if idonny just didn't like her. no reason at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you think?  Did you always think that, or did you have a change of heart simply because it's Trump?
> 
> _*The incoming Obama administration has notified all politically-appointed ambassadors that they must vacate their posts as of Jan. 20, the day President-elect Barack Obama takes the oath of office, a State Department official said.
> 
> The clean slate will open up prime opportunities for the president-elect to reward political supporters with posts in London, Paris, Tokyo and the like. The notice to diplomatic posts was issued this week.*_
> 
> http://voices.washingtonpost.com/44/2008/12/obama-gives-political-ambassad.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did he smear all of them when he fired them?
Click to expand...

No smear, just the ordinary ambassador switch around and the crybaby woman advanced her smear narrative which is as always-emotive and fake


----------



## Olde Europe

There was no "Ukrainian One" sale.

And not an ounce of U.S. mined uranium left U.S. territory.

But your other bullshit still gives everyone a good indication as to the benighted state you are in.​


Ropey said:


> ^This is why Hillary lost.



Actually, yes.  Too few who know whereof they speak, and way, way too many know-nothing goofs, such as you, who have yet to see a competent woman without erupting in scathing resentment.

So, for the first time ever I saw you getting anywhere near the truth.  Accident, I suppose?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Lesh said:


> Laura Ingraham Literally Said 'Attempted Bribery Is Not In Constitution'
> 
> Yes Fox News idiots are admitting the crime.
> 
> And newsflash, "attempted" criminal acts are crimes in themselves
> 
> He got caught in the act...because the whistle blower came forward...and that's the only reason he didn't succeed


Dude if you leftist have a hard time identifying the simplest of things such as gender of a person or even self-identification of your own gender how in the fuck can you identify a crime?


----------



## ElmerMudd

Defiant1 said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our government is set up for the administrative, judicial and legislative branches have equal power and all can have the same power to to back their punches. Trump is breaking the rules and purpose of our Constitution to give the President excessive power.
> There are very stupid people like you that cannot think for yourself and let Trump define your world. You appear to be a loser who is looking to revenge those who make you feel like a loser. That is why you have an image of a gun in your bio and you like hard punches Trump lands in support of losers like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump hasn't broken any rules.
> He sets policy.
> State, intelligence, military all work for him.
> They follow his policy, resign, or get fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is tough to reason with stupid. Read our Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read it many, many times.. Which part do you want me to reread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President, Vice President and all civil Officers of the United States, shall be removed from Office on *Impeachment* for, and Conviction of, Treason, Bribery, or other high Crimes and Misdemeanors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And everyone knows that's not going to happen.
> The lunatic dems can't even find an impeachable offense.
> Are they going to go back to the focus groups again?
> 
> Changing foreign policy is the President's prerogative.
> Recalling and appointing ambassadors is withing the power of the President.
> Making sure corrupt foreign countries are not misusing the aid we give them is the job of the President, no one else's.
> Differences of opinion are not impeachable offenses.
Click to expand...


You cannot be this stupid. The President has the power to appoint ambassadors and set foreign policy within the limits of the Constitution but motivation that is not in the best interest of the US is an abuse of power, an impeachable offence.
Bribery is specifically mentioned in the impeachment clause. Trump has shown he was bribing the Ukranians for a personal need not a need of the US.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Norman said:


> Mods, move to the conspiracy section please.


Back in the day when I was new here, threads like this would within an hour or two find it's way into the conspiracy theory section Mods must be sleeping


----------



## IM2

WEATHER53 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough. btw, there NEVER was a reason given for her dismissal, even if idonny just didn't like her. no reason at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you think?  Did you always think that, or did you have a change of heart simply because it's Trump?
> 
> _*The incoming Obama administration has notified all politically-appointed ambassadors that they must vacate their posts as of Jan. 20, the day President-elect Barack Obama takes the oath of office, a State Department official said.
> 
> The clean slate will open up prime opportunities for the president-elect to reward political supporters with posts in London, Paris, Tokyo and the like. The notice to diplomatic posts was issued this week.*_
> 
> http://voices.washingtonpost.com/44/2008/12/obama-gives-political-ambassad.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did he smear all of them when he fired them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No smear, just the ordinary ambassador switch around and the crybaby woman advanced her smear narrative which is as always-emotive and fake
Click to expand...


His tweet yesterday shows that wasn't the case.


----------



## Ropey

Olde Europe said:


> There was no "Ukrainian One" sale.
> 
> And not an ounce of U.S. mined uranium left U.S. territory.
> 
> But your other bullshit still gives everyone a good indication as to the benighted state you are in.​
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^This is why Hillary lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, yes.  Too few who know whereof they speak, and way, way too many know-nothing goofs, such as you, who have yet to see a competent woman without erupting in scathing resentment.
> 
> So, for the first time ever I saw you getting anywhere near the truth.  Accident, I suppose?
Click to expand...


----------



## Defiant1

ElmerMudd said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump hasn't broken any rules.
> He sets policy.
> State, intelligence, military all work for him.
> They follow his policy, resign, or get fired.
> 
> 
> 
> It is tough to reason with stupid. Read our Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read it many, many times.. Which part do you want me to reread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President, Vice President and all civil Officers of the United States, shall be removed from Office on *Impeachment* for, and Conviction of, Treason, Bribery, or other high Crimes and Misdemeanors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And everyone knows that's not going to happen.
> The lunatic dems can't even find an impeachable offense.
> Are they going to go back to the focus groups again?
> 
> Changing foreign policy is the President's prerogative.
> Recalling and appointing ambassadors is withing the power of the President.
> Making sure corrupt foreign countries are not misusing the aid we give them is the job of the President, no one else's.
> Differences of opinion are not impeachable offenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot be this stupid. The President has the power to appoint ambassadors and set foreign policy within the limits of the Constitution but motivation that is not in the best interest of the US is an abuse of power, an impeachable offence.
> Bribery is specifically mentioned in the impeachment clause. Trump has shown he was bribing the Ukranians for a personal need not a need of the US.
Click to expand...




You don't think uncovering a corrupt family, with it's crooked, POS, patriarch attempting to become leader of the US is good for our country?


----------



## edward37

corrupt in the dictionary  lists The Trump family


----------



## ElmerMudd

Defiant1 said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is tough to reason with stupid. Read our Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read it many, many times.. Which part do you want me to reread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The President, Vice President and all civil Officers of the United States, shall be removed from Office on *Impeachment* for, and Conviction of, Treason, Bribery, or other high Crimes and Misdemeanors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And everyone knows that's not going to happen.
> The lunatic dems can't even find an impeachable offense.
> Are they going to go back to the focus groups again?
> 
> Changing foreign policy is the President's prerogative.
> Recalling and appointing ambassadors is withing the power of the President.
> Making sure corrupt foreign countries are not misusing the aid we give them is the job of the President, no one else's.
> Differences of opinion are not impeachable offenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot be this stupid. The President has the power to appoint ambassadors and set foreign policy within the limits of the Constitution but motivation that is not in the best interest of the US is an abuse of power, an impeachable offence.
> Bribery is specifically mentioned in the impeachment clause. Trump has shown he was bribing the Ukranians for a personal need not a need of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think uncovering a corrupt family, with it's crooked, POS, patriarch attempting to become leader of the US is good for our country?
Click to expand...

Yes I do, that is why Trump should be impeached.


----------



## ElmerMudd

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mods, move to the conspiracy section please.
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the day when I was new here, threads like this would within an hour or two find it's way into the conspiracy theory section Mods must be sleeping
Click to expand...

Attempted bribery as a possible reason for impeachment is a conspiracy theory? You have to be kidding. It is a key argument of the impeachment inquiry and a specific reason for impeachment as stated in the Constitution. That is a "conspiracy"? You are beyond stupid. If you make an argument for not impeaching at least use cohesive thoughts.


----------



## Defiant1

ElmerMudd said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read it many, many times.. Which part do you want me to reread?
> 
> 
> 
> The President, Vice President and all civil Officers of the United States, shall be removed from Office on *Impeachment* for, and Conviction of, Treason, Bribery, or other high Crimes and Misdemeanors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And everyone knows that's not going to happen.
> The lunatic dems can't even find an impeachable offense.
> Are they going to go back to the focus groups again?
> 
> Changing foreign policy is the President's prerogative.
> Recalling and appointing ambassadors is withing the power of the President.
> Making sure corrupt foreign countries are not misusing the aid we give them is the job of the President, no one else's.
> Differences of opinion are not impeachable offenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot be this stupid. The President has the power to appoint ambassadors and set foreign policy within the limits of the Constitution but motivation that is not in the best interest of the US is an abuse of power, an impeachable offence.
> Bribery is specifically mentioned in the impeachment clause. Trump has shown he was bribing the Ukranians for a personal need not a need of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think uncovering a corrupt family, with it's crooked, POS, patriarch attempting to become leader of the US is good for our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do, that is why Trump should be impeached.
Click to expand...



Well, like I said, that's not going to happen.
What's plan B?  ROFLMAO


----------



## ElmerMudd

Defiant1 said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> The President, Vice President and all civil Officers of the United States, shall be removed from Office on *Impeachment* for, and Conviction of, Treason, Bribery, or other high Crimes and Misdemeanors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And everyone knows that's not going to happen.
> The lunatic dems can't even find an impeachable offense.
> Are they going to go back to the focus groups again?
> 
> Changing foreign policy is the President's prerogative.
> Recalling and appointing ambassadors is withing the power of the President.
> Making sure corrupt foreign countries are not misusing the aid we give them is the job of the President, no one else's.
> Differences of opinion are not impeachable offenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot be this stupid. The President has the power to appoint ambassadors and set foreign policy within the limits of the Constitution but motivation that is not in the best interest of the US is an abuse of power, an impeachable offence.
> Bribery is specifically mentioned in the impeachment clause. Trump has shown he was bribing the Ukranians for a personal need not a need of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think uncovering a corrupt family, with it's crooked, POS, patriarch attempting to become leader of the US is good for our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do, that is why Trump should be impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, like I said, that's not going to happen.
> What's plan B?  ROFLMAO
Click to expand...

A majority of people did not think he would get elected.Never say never.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

edward37 said:


> corrupt in the dictionary  lists The Trump family


----------



## Defiant1

ElmerMudd said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And everyone knows that's not going to happen.
> The lunatic dems can't even find an impeachable offense.
> Are they going to go back to the focus groups again?
> 
> Changing foreign policy is the President's prerogative.
> Recalling and appointing ambassadors is withing the power of the President.
> Making sure corrupt foreign countries are not misusing the aid we give them is the job of the President, no one else's.
> Differences of opinion are not impeachable offenses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot be this stupid. The President has the power to appoint ambassadors and set foreign policy within the limits of the Constitution but motivation that is not in the best interest of the US is an abuse of power, an impeachable offence.
> Bribery is specifically mentioned in the impeachment clause. Trump has shown he was bribing the Ukranians for a personal need not a need of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think uncovering a corrupt family, with it's crooked, POS, patriarch attempting to become leader of the US is good for our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do, that is why Trump should be impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, like I said, that's not going to happen.
> What's plan B?  ROFLMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A majority of people did not think he would get elected.Never say never.
Click to expand...



The odds are now there will never be a vote in the House.

Do you really want the idiots in your party to send a wholly partisan impeachment to the Senate?
It will be tossed.


----------



## Wyatt earp

ElmerMudd said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read it many, many times.. Which part do you want me to reread?
> 
> 
> 
> The President, Vice President and all civil Officers of the United States, shall be removed from Office on *Impeachment* for, and Conviction of, Treason, Bribery, or other high Crimes and Misdemeanors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And everyone knows that's not going to happen.
> The lunatic dems can't even find an impeachable offense.
> Are they going to go back to the focus groups again?
> 
> Changing foreign policy is the President's prerogative.
> Recalling and appointing ambassadors is withing the power of the President.
> Making sure corrupt foreign countries are not misusing the aid we give them is the job of the President, no one else's.
> Differences of opinion are not impeachable offenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot be this stupid. The President has the power to appoint ambassadors and set foreign policy within the limits of the Constitution but motivation that is not in the best interest of the US is an abuse of power, an impeachable offence.
> Bribery is specifically mentioned in the impeachment clause. Trump has shown he was bribing the Ukranians for a personal need not a need of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think uncovering a corrupt family, with it's crooked, POS, patriarch attempting to become leader of the US is good for our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do, that is why Trump should be impeached.
Click to expand...



You have been trying to impeach him before he was even sworn in, just admit it already


----------



## edward37

The main reasons for this try at impeachment  is, if anyone ever deserved it Trump does ,,and while pigs will fly when it gets past the ah's in the senate ,America will know what scum trump and his senate is  AND don't be surprised if you lose the senate too


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## The Banker

Lesh said:


> Laura Ingraham Literally Said 'Attempted Bribery Is Not In Constitution'
> 
> Yes Fox News idiots are admitting the crime.
> 
> And newsflash, "attempted" criminal acts are crimes in themselves
> 
> He got caught in the act...because the whistle blower came forward...and that's the only reason he didn't succeed


Hey at least somebody on their side can admit one truth, there was an attempt at bribery.


----------



## The Banker

bear513 said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> The President, Vice President and all civil Officers of the United States, shall be removed from Office on *Impeachment* for, and Conviction of, Treason, Bribery, or other high Crimes and Misdemeanors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And everyone knows that's not going to happen.
> The lunatic dems can't even find an impeachable offense.
> Are they going to go back to the focus groups again?
> 
> Changing foreign policy is the President's prerogative.
> Recalling and appointing ambassadors is withing the power of the President.
> Making sure corrupt foreign countries are not misusing the aid we give them is the job of the President, no one else's.
> Differences of opinion are not impeachable offenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot be this stupid. The President has the power to appoint ambassadors and set foreign policy within the limits of the Constitution but motivation that is not in the best interest of the US is an abuse of power, an impeachable offence.
> Bribery is specifically mentioned in the impeachment clause. Trump has shown he was bribing the Ukranians for a personal need not a need of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think uncovering a corrupt family, with it's crooked, POS, patriarch attempting to become leader of the US is good for our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do, that is why Trump should be impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have been trying to impeach him before he was even sworn in, just admit it already
Click to expand...

That is true, but it still doesn't excuse a criminal act or abuse of power.

The right has hit HRC with about 100 fake scandals and every single one had no merit including the fake email investigation that the independent IG and Trump's own DOJ exonerated HRC.


----------



## whitehall

Talk about a political coup, democrats keep moving the freaking goalposts and changing rules but they are still losing.. I forget, what did we get for the biggest bribe in freaking history when Obama sent plane after plane loads of a billion U.S. taxpayer cash and euros to Iran? Did democrats get free cocaine when Hussein sent 3,000 illegal weapons to Mexican drug cartels? What bribes?


----------



## Defiant1

edward37 said:


> The main reasons for this try at impeachment  is, if anyone ever deserved it Trump does ,,and while pigs will fly when it gets past the ah's in the senate ,America will know what scum trump and his senate is  AND don't be surprised if you lose the senate too




What's plan B?

Need a rope?


----------



## edward37

*I'm not a lawyer but*


----------



## edward37

Defiant1 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main reasons for this try at impeachment  is, if anyone ever deserved it Trump does ,,and while pigs will fly when it gets past the ah's in the senate ,America will know what scum trump and his senate is  AND don't be surprised if you lose the senate too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's plan B?
> 
> Need a rope?
Click to expand...

Let America digest this crap trump has been trying to pull  Then vote the scum out


----------



## Wyatt earp

The Banker said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And everyone knows that's not going to happen.
> The lunatic dems can't even find an impeachable offense.
> Are they going to go back to the focus groups again?
> 
> Changing foreign policy is the President's prerogative.
> Recalling and appointing ambassadors is withing the power of the President.
> Making sure corrupt foreign countries are not misusing the aid we give them is the job of the President, no one else's.
> Differences of opinion are not impeachable offenses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot be this stupid. The President has the power to appoint ambassadors and set foreign policy within the limits of the Constitution but motivation that is not in the best interest of the US is an abuse of power, an impeachable offence.
> Bribery is specifically mentioned in the impeachment clause. Trump has shown he was bribing the Ukranians for a personal need not a need of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think uncovering a corrupt family, with it's crooked, POS, patriarch attempting to become leader of the US is good for our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do, that is why Trump should be impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have been trying to impeach him before he was even sworn in, just admit it already
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true, but it still doesn't excuse a criminal act or abuse of power.
> 
> The right has hit HRC with about 100 fake scandals and every single one had no merit including the fake email investigation that the independent IG and Trump's own DOJ exonerated HRC.
Click to expand...



Wait it doesn't seem odd to you that so many people died connected to Hillary?


----------



## Agit8r

It is Solicitation of a Bribe. The fact that it violates campaign finance laws notwithstanding.


----------



## Wyatt earp

edward37 said:


> *I'm not a lawyer but*




Every one attacked the left..

Kind of weird huh?


----------



## edward37

whitehall said:


> Talk about a political coup, democrats keep moving the freaking goalposts and changing rules but they are still losing.. I forget, what did we get for the biggest bribe in freaking history when Obama sent plane after plane loads of a billion U.S. taxpayer cash and euros to Iran? Did democrats get free cocaine when Hussein sent 3,000 illegal weapons to Mexican drug cartels? What bribes?


Hows everything going with Iran since Trump broke up another Obama deal ??  I get the feeling he hates Obama so much he wants to take down everything Obama did ,Trump is one sick pos


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bear513 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot be this stupid. The President has the power to appoint ambassadors and set foreign policy within the limits of the Constitution but motivation that is not in the best interest of the US is an abuse of power, an impeachable offence.
> Bribery is specifically mentioned in the impeachment clause. Trump has shown he was bribing the Ukranians for a personal need not a need of the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think uncovering a corrupt family, with it's crooked, POS, patriarch attempting to become leader of the US is good for our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do, that is why Trump should be impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have been trying to impeach him before he was even sworn in, just admit it already
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true, but it still doesn't excuse a criminal act or abuse of power.
> 
> The right has hit HRC with about 100 fake scandals and every single one had no merit including the fake email investigation that the independent IG and Trump's own DOJ exonerated HRC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait it doesn't seem odd to you that so many people died connected to Hillary?
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bear513 said:


> Every one attacked the left..
> 
> Kind of weird huh?


not weird at all, they worked for the president. What a duuuuumb overreach on your part.


----------



## Defiant1

edward37 said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main reasons for this try at impeachment  is, if anyone ever deserved it Trump does ,,and while pigs will fly when it gets past the ah's in the senate ,America will know what scum trump and his senate is  AND don't be surprised if you lose the senate too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's plan B?
> 
> Need a rope?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let America digest this crap trump has been trying to pull  Then vote the scum out
Click to expand...




There you go.  That's a good plan.
Just remember it's the electoral vote that counts.

Who's your nominee going to be?  Sleepy Creepy Joe? Fauxcahontas?  Crooked Hillary?

How about Cuz Obama's my Ni66a Patrick?


----------



## edward37

Defiant1 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main reasons for this try at impeachment  is, if anyone ever deserved it Trump does ,,and while pigs will fly when it gets past the ah's in the senate ,America will know what scum trump and his senate is  AND don't be surprised if you lose the senate too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's plan B?
> 
> Need a rope?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let America digest this crap trump has been trying to pull  Then vote the scum out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go.  That's a good plan.
> Just remember it's the electoral vote that counts.
> 
> Who's your nominee going to be?  Sleepy Creepy Joe? Fauxcahontas?  Crooked Hillary?
> 
> How about Cuz Obama's my Ni66a Patrick?
Click to expand...

Sure Joe,,,,,,  Why do you think trump lost his cookies going after  Biden in  Ukraine?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Defiant1 said:


> There you go. That's a good plan.
> Just remember it's the electoral vote that counts.


Yep! Now if we can keep 3 red neck counties from deciding the election, things can go back to normal.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go. That's a good plan.
> Just remember it's the electoral vote that counts.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! Now if we can keep 3 red neck counties from deciding the election, things can go back to normal.
Click to expand...



What's normal fuck face?

We would have to go back to 1955


----------



## Defiant1

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go. That's a good plan.
> Just remember it's the electoral vote that counts.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! Now if we can keep 3 red neck counties from deciding the election, things can go back to normal.
Click to expand...



Ooohhh, how are you going to do that?

I was in S. Carolina last week providing election support for a couple of counties.

True Americans there.  You aren't going to change them.


----------



## edward37

Defiant1 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go. That's a good plan.
> Just remember it's the electoral vote that counts.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! Now if we can keep 3 red neck counties from deciding the election, things can go back to normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ooohhh, how are you going to do that?
> 
> I was in S. Carolina last week providing election support for a couple of counties.
> 
> True Americans there.  You aren't going to change them.
Click to expand...

Yes but Mich Wisc and Penn whose total vote was only 75 000 in favor of trump can be turned around


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bear513 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go. That's a good plan.
> Just remember it's the electoral vote that counts.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! Now if we can keep 3 red neck counties from deciding the election, things can go back to normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What's normal fuck face?
> 
> We would have to go back to 1955
Click to expand...

Haha, yes Skinhead, i'm sure that is what you call "normal".


----------



## Wyatt earp

edward37 said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go. That's a good plan.
> Just remember it's the electoral vote that counts.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! Now if we can keep 3 red neck counties from deciding the election, things can go back to normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ooohhh, how are you going to do that?
> 
> I was in S. Carolina last week providing election support for a couple of counties.
> 
> True Americans there.  You aren't going to change them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but Mich Wisc and Penn whose total vote was only 75 000 in favor of trump can be turned around
Click to expand...



How you fucking abort babies,  (potential liberal voters)

numb nuts


----------



## Wyatt earp

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go. That's a good plan.
> Just remember it's the electoral vote that counts.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! Now if we can keep 3 red neck counties from deciding the election, things can go back to normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What's normal fuck face?
> 
> We would have to go back to 1955
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, yes Skinhead, im sure that is what you call "normal".
Click to expand...



Skin head, that's what you calling me flat face now?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Defiant1 said:


> Ooohhh, how are you going to do that?


Well, I imagine the messaging will focus on healthcare. What were you hoping for? Concentration camps?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooohhh, how are you going to do that?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I imagine the messaging will focus on healthcare. What were you hoping for? Concentration camps?
Click to expand...


You already have death camps you creep, it's called abortion centers


----------



## Wyatt earp

The baby screams when you kill it.


F

U


C

K

You


----------



## Wyatt earp

The entire topic of this thread is, liberals are trying to take Down an outsider 

Think.


----------



## OKTexas

Ropey said:


> If one can not extrapolate what's coming from listening to this, then they're not very astute.
> 
> Judicial review applies to objective actions, not subjective ones.
> 
> When the Congressional impeachment review makes it to the senate for senate investigation... if it ever does...
> 
> Then...
> 
> Time to subpoena Alexandra Chalupa




Great video, I'd love to see some of our local commies argue with it.

.


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) withholding funds for policial purpose is abuse of power. Or, asking another country to announce fake investigation of polical opponent also is abuse of power. Together its bribery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking is not bribing.  Bribing is when you have negative information about somebody, and threaten to expose them if they don't do your bidding.  No evidence Trump ever did that.
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2) "If you don't announce that it's a bank robbery, it's not a bank robbery!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrible comparison.  A better one would be taking money out of the bank.  If you withdraw cash from your savings account, and your neighbor sees you have a lot of cash, which you tell him you got from the bank, and he assumes you robbed the bank, that's not grounds to arrest anybody if he calls the cops.
> 
> Trump openly stated he had several good reasons for the withholding of money, including one of his campaign promises which was pressure the rest of the UN members to pony up a bit.  The Democrats, the liars they are, ASSUMED it had to do with Slow Joe's candidacy, and they probably didn't even do that.  Since they are looking for ways to try and get rid of Trump, they are using that as a cheap excuse.  Like I said, you can't impeach somebody based on mind reading, because nobody can read minds on this planet.
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3) can you read? it says Ukraine investigated the Bidens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The better question is can you read?  Instead of just Googling links, try opening up the story for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Trump benefits from one of the leading opposing candidates under "investigation"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's not an impeachable offense either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bribery is impeachable.
> 
> You just admitted Trump did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I said bribery is an impeachable offense.  Trump didn't bribe anybody.
Click to expand...



He basically told the President of the Ukraine to announce an investigation into Biden or lose their military aid.

Nooooooo that's not bribery. Of course not. Can't be.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Trump is a liberal  (not a doubt)


He exposed the dark side


And the liberals are pissed


----------



## OKTexas

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Their own policy" is the policy of the United States as it had been for the past several years, supporting Ukraine's efforts to clean out the corrupt oligarchs subverting attempts at a fair and democratic government.  It was also the policy of the United States to support Ukraine militarily in its fight against Russian aggression.
> If the "boss" didn't like this policy, for whatever reason, he had every right to stand up and tell the State Department why and what he wanted done instead.  But Trump didn't do that, did he?  He got his private attorney and a bunch of thug friends to do it "under the table" and for the most part the current officials around the President closed their eyes to it and let it happen.  I'm grateful to the whistleblower and to the people who have testified to what happened.  Not because I couldn't cope with not having "my guy" elected, but because Trump is a crook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, had Trump had the 'whistleblower' arrested as a spy.....
> 
> 
> Obama did just that.
> 
> 
> The Obama administration had 8 whistleblowers. President Obama handled each one the same way - he had the FBI bust into their home, arrest them, and he then prosecuted them for espionage. Of course the biased media kept quiet and looked the other way. Their were a few exceptions. Here's one news report on it:
> 
> War on whistleblowers?
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did they blow the whistle on?  I watched the video and it never said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't. PC is an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time after time I smash verbal custard pies in your ugly kisser.....
> 
> Why should this time be any different?
> 
> 
> 
> “Under the Obama administration was a complete misuse of the Espionage Act to target whistleblowers and to create an example of these individuals who came forward to blow the whistle on really serious intelligence community abuses of power,” says Liz Hempowicz, director of public policy at the Project on Government Oversight. Only 13 people have been charged under the Espionage Act, but eight of these cases occurred during President Barack Obama’s two terms. None of those cases involved double agents or wartime security concerns, but instead leaking secure documents. Examples of these document leaks ranged from highly classified military intelligence to embarrassing candid diplomatic cables."
> All the President’s Whistleblowers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! Read what you post real good before you post it. People were charged for leaking classified documents. Isn't that what republicans were/are claiming Clinton should go to prison for?
> 
> In Trumps case the whistleblower doesn't really matter since their complaint has been verified by other testimonies.
> 
> View attachment 290153
Click to expand...



And who leaked the classified content of the call to him? Should they not be held accountable? And for about the thousandth time, he was not a whistle blower under the law or the ICIG guide for whistle blowers. He's just another leaker.

.


----------



## OKTexas

IM2 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If one can not extrapolate what's coming from listening to this, then they're not very astute.
> 
> Judicial review applies to objective actions, not subjective ones.
> 
> When the Congressional impeachment review makes it to the senate for senate investigation... if it ever does...
> 
> Then...
> 
> Time to subpoena Alexandra Chalupa
> 
> 
> 
> For what?
Click to expand...



Soliciting foreign aid in a campaign.

.


----------



## Defiant1

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooohhh, how are you going to do that?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I imagine the messaging will focus on healthcare. What were you hoping for? Concentration camps?
Click to expand...


With Trump's great economy and jobs, jobs, jobs, you can be free from you democrat slave masters.


----------



## WEATHER53

Liberals conclude from their wishes that Trump sought help against Biden but conclusions are not evidence and there is No Fact evidence


----------



## OKTexas

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> withholding 400 million? or it just haddnt been released yet? I dont know, its hard to believe any narrative Schiff and Pelosi come up with. They have a really bad track record of making things up as they go. Zelenzky said he was unaware of any funds being held up, and was unaware of any pressure. Seems to me this QUid pro quo is just something the Dems have been hoping to be true as they are actively searching for any reason to remove Trump from office. Their Soviet style tactics are the real fail here, as they deny the voters who elected Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Turmp have to do a smear job on Yovanovitch to get her out of the way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says he did?  That was simply Yovanovitch ans Schiff's interpretation of what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sorry, I thought you watched the testimony yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  I watched Schiff and Yovanovitch claim that Trump smeared her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough.  btw,  there NEVER was a reason given for her dismissal, even if idonny just didn't like her.  no reason at all.
Click to expand...



She wasn't dismissed, she was reassigned. And the president doesn't need a reason.

.


----------



## eagle1462010

Golfing Gator said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's sum up the Impeachment process to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are right wingnut the Repubs are kicking the Dems ass
> If you are left wingnut the Dems are kicking the Repubs ass.
> 
> The rest of us do not really give a shit and know it is all just Kabuki theater
Click to expand...

The Proceedings are a joke................Who brought us the Mickey Mouse Trial.............derp.......


----------



## Baz Ares




----------



## OKTexas

IM2 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If one can not extrapolate what's coming from listening to this, then they're not very astute.
> 
> Judicial review applies to objective actions, not subjective ones.
> 
> When the Congressional impeachment review makes it to the senate for senate investigation... if it ever does...
> 
> Then...
> 
> Time to subpoena Alexandra Chalupa
> 
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn't get the drift, then? So, drift away.
> 
> I want the congress to forward an impeachment hearing to the senate for investigation.
> 
> The left do not want to do that...
> 
> ...but they have little choice now because the cray squad and their support is pushing for it.
> 
> They're being led...  by Judas goats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get the drifting you are doing to avoid answering the question. Why is Alexandra Chalupa important? Trump is the one asking Ukraine to investigate the Bidens.
Click to expand...



Your excessive ignorance is showing, google could cure that, if you're smart enough to use it.

.


----------



## Defiant1

You leftards seem so desperate today.  
Is it because you have heard the good news? 
Well bad news for you guys.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) withholding funds for policial purpose is abuse of power. Or, asking another country to announce fake investigation of polical opponent also is abuse of power. Together its bribery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking is not bribing.  Bribing is when you have negative information about somebody, and threaten to expose them if they don't do your bidding.  No evidence Trump ever did that.
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2) "If you don't announce that it's a bank robbery, it's not a bank robbery!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrible comparison.  A better one would be taking money out of the bank.  If you withdraw cash from your savings account, and your neighbor sees you have a lot of cash, which you tell him you got from the bank, and he assumes you robbed the bank, that's not grounds to arrest anybody if he calls the cops.
> 
> Trump openly stated he had several good reasons for the withholding of money, including one of his campaign promises which was pressure the rest of the UN members to pony up a bit.  The Democrats, the liars they are, ASSUMED it had to do with Slow Joe's candidacy, and they probably didn't even do that.  Since they are looking for ways to try and get rid of Trump, they are using that as a cheap excuse.  Like I said, you can't impeach somebody based on mind reading, because nobody can read minds on this planet.
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3) can you read? it says Ukraine investigated the Bidens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The better question is can you read?  Instead of just Googling links, try opening up the story for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Trump benefits from one of the leading opposing candidates under "investigation"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's not an impeachable offense either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bribery is impeachable.
> 
> You just admitted Trump did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I said bribery is an impeachable offense.  Trump didn't bribe anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He basically told the President of the Ukraine to announce an investigation into Biden or lose their military aid.
> 
> Nooooooo that's not bribery. Of course not. Can't be.
Click to expand...


He did?  Can you point which page and paragraph in the transcript where he said that?  Thank you.


----------



## OKTexas

playtime said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, quoting a Soros front organization. That's really laughable.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you & your fellow basket dwellers are the ones to be laughed at.
> 
> *A Republican Conspiracy Theory About a Biden-in-Ukraine Scandal Has Gone Mainstream. But It Is Not True.*
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Mackey
> May 10 2019, 9:52 p.m.
> 
> In an interview with The Intercept, Daria Kaleniuk, an American-educated lawyer who founded Ukraine’s Anti-Corruption Action Center, expressed frustration that two recent front-page stories in the New York Times, on how the conspiracy theory is being used to attack Biden, failed to properly debunk the false accusation. According to Kaleniuk, and a former anti-corruption prosecutor, there is simply no truth to the rumor now spreading like wildfire across the internet.
> 
> The United States and other Western nations had for months called for the ousting of Mr. Shokin, who was widely criticized for turning a blind eye to corrupt practices and for defending the interests of a venal and entrenched elite. He was one of several political figures in Kiev whom reformers and Western diplomats saw as a worrying indicator of a return to past corrupt practices, two years after a revolution that was supposed to put a stop to self-dealing by those in power.
> A Republican Conspiracy Theory About a Biden-in-Ukraine Scandal Has Gone Mainstream. But It Is Not True.
> 
> lol... next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Check where their funding comes from, does the Open Societies Foundation ring any bells?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i gave you a google key search which contained many articles all reporting the same thing.  uh- soros doesn't own them all or are you that whacked to believe he does?
> 
> *Ukraine envoy had ‘clear understanding’ on quid pro quo, but no firsthand knowledge of Trump plans: transcript*
> By Alex Pappas, Brooke Singman | Fox News
> 
> _*While Sondland had texted Taylor in September saying there was no quid pro quo, the supplemental declaration says that “by the beginning of September 2019, and in the absence of any credible explanation for the suspension of aid, I presumed that the aid suspension had become linked to the proposed anti-corruption statement.”
> 
> He also acknowledged telling one of Zelensky’s advisers that “resumption of U.S. aid would likely not occur until Ukraine provided the public anti-corruption statement that we had been discussing for many weeks.”*_
> 
> Ukraine envoy had ‘clear understanding’ on quid pro quo, but no firsthand knowledge of Trump plans: transcript
> 
> so............ what you are trying to peddle is that george soros owns FOX NEWS too?
> somebody better let rupert in on that bit of info.
> 
> next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what was this proposed anti-corruption statement supposed to contain? You commies keep bringing it up, but I see no smoking gun there.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tell ya what - why don't get yerself a box of meow mix, cuddle up to the tv on wednesday,  & watch the show, pussy cat.
Click to expand...



So you're touting grand new evidence and you have no clue what it is. Typical commie, clueless.


.


----------



## sparky

eagle1462010 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's sum up the Impeachment process to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are right wingnut the Repubs are kicking the Dems ass
> If you are left wingnut the Dems are kicking the Repubs ass.
> 
> The rest of us do not really give a shit and know it is all just Kabuki theater
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Proceedings are a joke................Who brought us the Mickey Mouse Trial.............derp.......
Click to expand...



Justice just doesn't apply in DC Eagle

~S~


----------



## eagle1462010

sparky said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's sum up the Impeachment process to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are right wingnut the Repubs are kicking the Dems ass
> If you are left wingnut the Dems are kicking the Repubs ass.
> 
> The rest of us do not really give a shit and know it is all just Kabuki theater
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Proceedings are a joke................Who brought us the Mickey Mouse Trial.............derp.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Justice just doesn't apply in DC Eagle
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

No shit sherlock...........We didn't start the fire bro...........and I'm mocking them for bringing this mockery of justice out.

Everyone with a single brain cell knows this is a sham.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

eagle1462010 said:


> Let's sum up the Impeachment process to date.
> 
> Here we go.


Idiotic thread premise – a ‘summary’ of something that hasn’t happened.

No one has been ‘impeached,’ including Trump.


----------



## OKTexas

playtime said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've already had 2, I'm talking in the Senate.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i already said that doesn't matter at this point - but i hope you aren't betting on a rock solid united front from all the (R)s, are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, yep, with some defections from the Ds. Right now I don't even see this crap making it to the senate. Like I said before, this is nothing but a commie campaign trick, pulling anything they can to try to effect public opinion.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it will go to trial.  being removed is a whole other animal - but he'll get a trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bet the farm on it child. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * McConnell Shuts Down Early Dismissal Option for Impeachment Articles, Says Senate Will ‘Have to Have a Trial’ *
> By Mairead McArdle
> November 13, 2019 4:10 PM
> Trump Impeachment -- Mitch McConnell Shuts Down Early Dismissal Option for Impeachment Articles | National Review
> 
> is devon nunes' cow on that there farm?
Click to expand...



At this point I don't see the house even voting on articles. They don't want to commit political suicide.

.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ElmerMudd said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mods, move to the conspiracy section please.
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the day when I was new here, threads like this would within an hour or two find it's way into the conspiracy theory section Mods must be sleeping
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Attempted bribery as a possible reason for impeachment is a conspiracy theory? You have to be kidding. It is a key argument of the impeachment inquiry and a specific reason for impeachment as stated in the Constitution. That is a "conspiracy"? You are beyond stupid. If you make an argument for not impeaching at least use cohesive thoughts.
Click to expand...

Dude if you leftist have a hard time identifying the simplest of things such as gender of a person or even self-identification of your own gender how in the fuck can you identify a crime?


----------



## Faun

Ropey said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't get the drift, then? So, drift away.
> 
> I want the congress to forward an impeachment hearing to the senate for investigation.
> 
> The left do not want to do that...
> 
> ...but they have little choice now because the cray squad and their support is pushing for it.
> 
> They're being led...  by Judas goats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get the drifting you are doing to avoid answering the question. Why is Alexandra Chalupa important? Trump is the one asking Ukraine to investigate the Bidens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden profited in Ukraine. He profited off of his father being VP...
> 
> That's going to reach the senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There will be articles of impeachment that will be tried. Hunter Biden didn't ask the Ukrainian president to investigate a political opponent. Furthermore the Bidens didn't do anything illegal. The Trump kids are profiting off their fathers presidency. Maybe that needs to go to the Senate also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea of what the senate is going to do, then.
Click to expand...

If Articles of Impeachment pass in the House, the Senate is going to hold a trial.


----------



## dudmuck

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) withholding funds for policial purpose is abuse of power. Or, asking another country to announce fake investigation of polical opponent also is abuse of power. Together its bribery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking is not bribing.  Bribing is when you have negative information about somebody, and threaten to expose them if they don't do your bidding.  No evidence Trump ever did that.
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2) "If you don't announce that it's a bank robbery, it's not a bank robbery!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrible comparison.  A better one would be taking money out of the bank.  If you withdraw cash from your savings account, and your neighbor sees you have a lot of cash, which you tell him you got from the bank, and he assumes you robbed the bank, that's not grounds to arrest anybody if he calls the cops.
> 
> Trump openly stated he had several good reasons for the withholding of money, including one of his campaign promises which was pressure the rest of the UN members to pony up a bit.  The Democrats, the liars they are, ASSUMED it had to do with Slow Joe's candidacy, and they probably didn't even do that.  Since they are looking for ways to try and get rid of Trump, they are using that as a cheap excuse.  Like I said, you can't impeach somebody based on mind reading, because nobody can read minds on this planet.
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3) can you read? it says Ukraine investigated the Bidens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The better question is can you read?  Instead of just Googling links, try opening up the story for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Trump benefits from one of the leading opposing candidates under "investigation"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's not an impeachable offense either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bribery is impeachable.
> 
> You just admitted Trump did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I said bribery is an impeachable offense.  Trump didn't bribe anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He basically told the President of the Ukraine to announce an investigation into Biden or lose their military aid.
> 
> Nooooooo that's not bribery. Of course not. Can't be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did?  Can you point which page and paragraph in the transcript where he said that?  Thank you.
Click to expand...

In the transcript: "I would like you to do us a favor though".

Witness testimony points to bribery.
John Bolton called it a "drug deal".
William B Taylor Jr. says that aid was withheld until Zelensky announced new investigation of Bidens.  Sondland also said that such a deal being arranged.


----------



## Ropey

Faun said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't get the drift, then? So, drift away.
> 
> I want the congress to forward an impeachment hearing to the senate for investigation.
> 
> The left do not want to do that...
> 
> ...but they have little choice now because the cray squad and their support is pushing for it.
> 
> They're being led...  by Judas goats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the drifting you are doing to avoid answering the question. Why is Alexandra Chalupa important? Trump is the one asking Ukraine to investigate the Bidens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden profited in Ukraine. He profited off of his father being VP...
> 
> That's going to reach the senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There will be articles of impeachment that will be tried. Hunter Biden didn't ask the Ukrainian president to investigate a political opponent. Furthermore the Bidens didn't do anything illegal. The Trump kids are profiting off their fathers presidency. Maybe that needs to go to the Senate also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea of what the senate is going to do, then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Articles of Impeachment pass in the House, the Senate is going to hold a trial.
Click to expand...

I sure hope so.


----------



## Flopper

OKTexas said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between can't answer and not going to answer. You know what was said on that call and you know exactly where the bribery occurred in that call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I'm asking.  I read the transcript about a dozen times or so, and I can't find where Trump stated Ukraine could have US aid if they conduct an investigation on Biden.  So I must have missed something, so perhaps you can help.  Give me the exact words that I missed, page and paragraph if possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, while not releasing the aid since February ...
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They were ALMOST ready to make the purchase, they have since done so. So what's your point?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> July 18
> The OMB annouced a freeze on the military aid
> 
> July 25
> Trump asks Zelensky for the favor of an investigation into Biden
> 
> Aug 12
> Whisleblower address his complain to congress of the July 25 phone call
> 
> Aug 28
> Politico publishes details of freeze and the president request for an investigation
> 
> Sept 9
> The House investigation begins
> 
> Sept 11
> Military Aid released.
> 
> The point is Military Aid was only released after, the whistle was blown, the news media picked up the story and the House began it's investigation. The president getting caught with his hand in the cookie jar and then backing off does not excuse him of using his power as president to bribe a foreign power for his own political gain.
> 
> Timeline: The curious release of military aid to Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And, they could have held it another 18 days and it wouldn't have made any difference. And how do you bribe someone whey they have no idea they have anything to lose? Zelensky wasn't aware of the hold till Aug 29.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Whether or not the military aid would have made any difference is not the point.  Trump using US military aid as an induce to investigate his political adversary is.  That is a blatant misuse of executive power.


----------



## theHawk

Lesh said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you're cool with Biden putting the screws to Ukraine forcing them to fire the prosecutor that was going to fry his son, right? No whistleblower needed, Biden not only admits it, he brags about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that you even admit that Biden's son WASN'T under investigation.
> 
> Your claim (and that of the corrupt prosecutor that Biden helped get rid of) was that he was "going to" investigate Biden or Burisma...or something.
> 
> Again...Biden's actions regarding Shokin (the corrupt prosecutor) were supported by virtually the entire international community. The IMF, the EU, the World Bank, The Ukrainian Parliament, the G7, and a bunch of GOP Senators...notably Ron Johnson among them
Click to expand...

In other words the elite globalists wanted to keep the status quo of corruption going.


----------



## Faun

toomuchtime_ said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden profited in Ukraine. He profited off of his father being VP...
> 
> That's going to reach the senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be articles of impeachment that will be tried. Hunter Biden didn't ask the Ukrainian president to investigate a political opponent. Furthermore the Bidens didn't do anything illegal. The Trump kids are profiting off their fathers presidency. Maybe that needs to go to the Senate also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea of what the senate is going to do, then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to you they will be embarrassing themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to me, it will be entertaining as fuck. Best election cycle evah!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that President Trump's job approval ratings continue to grow while the Democrats are holding the Pelosi-Schiff production of Impeachment Theater, suggests that this nonsense will not harm President Trump in any way, but yesterday's revelation by Marie Yovanovitch that the Obama administration was just as worried about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine as President Trump is may very well end Biden's chances for the nomination even before Deval Patrick enters the race and takes the black vote away from Biden.
> 
> Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch revealed at an impeachment hearing Friday that Hunter Biden’s job at a Ukrainian energy company Burisma Holding was a major issue for the Obama White House.
> 
> She acknowledged that the Obama State Department included coaching her to answer questions about former Vice President Joseph R. Biden’s son Hunter when she faced Senate confirmation hearings for the ambassador post in 2016.
> 
> “It wasn’t just generally about Burisma and corruption. It was specifically about Hunter Biden and Burisma. Is that correct?” asked Rep. Elise Stefanik, New York Republican.
> 
> Yes it is,” Ms. Yovanovitch responded.
> 
> President Trump’s request for an investigation of alleged corruption involving the Bidens and Burisma is at the heart of Democrats’ impeachment case that the president abused his office for personal political gain.
> 
> “For the millions of Americans watching, President Obama’s own State Department was so concerned about potential conflicts of interest from Hunter Biden’s role at Burisma that they raised it themselves while prepping this wonderful ambassador nominee before her confirmation,” Ms. Stefanik said. “And yet our Democratic colleagues and the chairman of this committee cry foul when we dare ask that same question that the Obama State Department was so concerned about. But we will continue asking it.”
> 
> Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits
> 
> The difference is that while Obama tried to hide the facts of the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine from Congress and the American people, President Trump is determined to expose them.
Click to expand...

_*"The fact that President Trump's job approval ratings continue to grow while the Democrats are holding the Pelosi-Schiff production of Impeachment Theater, suggests that this nonsense will not harm President Trump in any way"*_

LOLOL

According to one Republican-leaning poll which is almost always higher than every other poll.


----------



## bripat9643

dudmuck said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asking is not bribing.  Bribing is when you have negative information about somebody, and threaten to expose them if they don't do your bidding.  No evidence Trump ever did that.
> 
> Terrible comparison.  A better one would be taking money out of the bank.  If you withdraw cash from your savings account, and your neighbor sees you have a lot of cash, which you tell him you got from the bank, and he assumes you robbed the bank, that's not grounds to arrest anybody if he calls the cops.
> 
> Trump openly stated he had several good reasons for the withholding of money, including one of his campaign promises which was pressure the rest of the UN members to pony up a bit.  The Democrats, the liars they are, ASSUMED it had to do with Slow Joe's candidacy, and they probably didn't even do that.  Since they are looking for ways to try and get rid of Trump, they are using that as a cheap excuse.  Like I said, you can't impeach somebody based on mind reading, because nobody can read minds on this planet.
> 
> The better question is can you read?  Instead of just Googling links, try opening up the story for yourself.
> 
> And that's not an impeachable offense either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bribery is impeachable.
> 
> You just admitted Trump did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I said bribery is an impeachable offense.  Trump didn't bribe anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He basically told the President of the Ukraine to announce an investigation into Biden or lose their military aid.
> 
> Nooooooo that's not bribery. Of course not. Can't be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did?  Can you point which page and paragraph in the transcript where he said that?  Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the transcript: "I would like you to do us a favor though".
> 
> Witness testimony points to bribery.
> John Bolton called it a "drug deal".
> William B Taylor Jr. says that aid was withheld until Zelensky announced new investigation of Bidens.  Sondland also said that such a deal being arranged.
Click to expand...

None of them are actual witnesses to anything.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is....
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO US A FAVOR,   had to do with Crowdstrike. and yes from Trumps point of view, he had been wrongly set up, so of course given the opportunity he can mention that if he wants. Do us a favor means just that,  unless you can prove otherwise. Doing us a favor in no way says We are withholding anything from them as Democrats would like it to mean,.... which is why Schiff stood up there and embellished out of his ASS... he had to make the conversation something that it wasnt. WHY? because the Democrats have planed to impeach Trump from the day he was elected and are looking for anything they can lie about.
> They are a damn disgrace. In any other time what they are doing would be called treason but they have the entire news media on their side, and that is a powerful thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump continues...
> 
> _"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it..."_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're a liar, Zelensky spoke at length between the two requests, so did Trump.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ain't no lie. It's not my problem you lack the intelligence to understand the meaning of, _"the other thing..."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still here short bus? Trump didn't "continue" as your LIE indicated, Zelensky spoke next. Perhaps your special ed teacher can explain what "continued/continues" means.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Wut? Zelensky spoke??? I guess that means Trump didn't also ask Zelensky to look into "the other thing" after asking him to look into the DNC server.

Are you ever not a retard??


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Looks like Barr is fed up

AG William Barr rips 'war of resistance against' Trump in partisan rant


----------



## Ropey

Transcript: Robert O'Brien on "Face the Nation," November 10, 2019

National Sec Adviser: Top Impeachment Probe Witness Will Be Removed From WH Council

It's like weeding a garden.



.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The president getting caught with his hand in the cookie jar and then backing off does not excuse him of using his power as president to bribe a foreign power for his own political gain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do we owe Ukraine anything especially for nothing in return?
> Every foreign deal comes with elements of benefit to both sides.  Except this one?
> 
> How is trying to investigate a crime committed years ago by a top US official, especially one involving trying to tamper with an election, "getting caught with your hand in a jar?"
> What was the political gain for Trump in any of this?  Biden's not even his opponent in next year's election!  Just a very unlikely one.
> WON'T IT BE FUNNY NOW after Hillary, Biden and the Democrat's using help from both Ukraine and Russia trying to smear Trump failed in 2016, that Trump is removed from office for trying to expose what went on only to have Biden then go on to become the new president anyway?!
> 
> Our conversion to Full Banana Republic will have been complete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) congress approved military aid to Ukraine.  "power of the purse" belongs to congress.  The president can suspend this aid for purpose to benefit the country, but not for personal gain.
> 2) Suspending aid causes deaths.  If a foreign government acts to benefit a political party and the expense of another, it hurts foreign relations.
> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call.   Tampering with election?  Mueller investigated this.
> 4) Biden is at the top of many polls for the 2020 presidential race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Yes, he can suspend funds for that reason, and Trump laid out several. It's the Democrats who claim to be able to read minds, and mind reading should not be grounds for impeachment.
> 
> 2) Again, no evidence that Trump suspended anything for political reasons.  Ukraine officials had no idea the funds were suspended until a month after the phone call.  Obviously, they didn't drastically need them at the time.  What Trump provided to them in the past was sufficient.
> 
> 3)Yes, Biden was investigated by his bosses team. What did you really expect, a conviction?
> 
> 4) The election is a little less than a year away.  Trump nor anybody knows who the nominee will be.  What is evident is that Biden has been losing ground since spring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It matters not whether or not Biden wins the Democrat's nomination as he's still eligible to run in the election even if he loses their nomination.
> 
> Lying about whether or not Biden is a political rival of Trump's reveals your desperation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It matters not whether or not Biden wins the Democrat's nomination as *he's still eligible to run in the election even if he loses their nomination.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, short bus, according to you no natural born citizen over 35 can't be investigated during a presidential election year. Did your special ed teacher tell you that?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Moron, I said nothing of the sort. How the fuck do you keep getting this wrong?? I never said a candidate for president can't be investigated. You only think that's what I said because you're a flaming imbecile.  What I said was.... a president running for re-election is not allowed to solicit a foreign national to help find dirt on another candidate running for that same office.

Maybe you like having a lawless dictator run a banana republic where they can use he power of their political office to eliminate their competition, but most don't.


----------



## Ropey

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Looks like Barr is fed up
> 
> AG William Barr rips 'war of resistance against' Trump in partisan rant



Get through this.


Libs will bypass it like shit through their goose before it's cooked.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The president getting caught with his hand in the cookie jar and then backing off does not excuse him of using his power as president to bribe a foreign power for his own political gain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do we owe Ukraine anything especially for nothing in return?
> Every foreign deal comes with elements of benefit to both sides.  Except this one?
> 
> How is trying to investigate a crime committed years ago by a top US official, especially one involving trying to tamper with an election, "getting caught with your hand in a jar?"
> What was the political gain for Trump in any of this?  Biden's not even his opponent in next year's election!  Just a very unlikely one.
> WON'T IT BE FUNNY NOW after Hillary, Biden and the Democrat's using help from both Ukraine and Russia trying to smear Trump failed in 2016, that Trump is removed from office for trying to expose what went on only to have Biden then go on to become the new president anyway?!
> 
> Our conversion to Full Banana Republic will have been complete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) congress approved military aid to Ukraine.  "power of the purse" belongs to congress.  The president can suspend this aid for purpose to benefit the country, but not for personal gain.
> 2) Suspending aid causes deaths.  If a foreign government acts to benefit a political party and the expense of another, it hurts foreign relations.
> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call.   Tampering with election?  Mueller investigated this.
> 4) Biden is at the top of many polls for the 2020 presidential race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1).  What did Trump personally gain?  Spell it out.  Did he get a whistle in his Fruit Loops?
> 2).  Suspending social security causes deaths.  Limited food stamps causes deaths.  Healthcare to a cost causes deaths.  All of the bills sitting in congress languishing while they fuck around yet again with this dog and pony show is causing deaths!
> 3).  Yeah, right.  Mueller investigated Biden.  That was part of the russian investigation into Trump?  You're a fucking idiot.
> 4).  Biden stands about as much chance being the DNC nominee as my grandmother sprouting wheels and being a go cart.  But I hope he does end up your candidate.  You deserve him.  Obumma 2.0 - 5.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, Biden could still be in the hunt for the 2020 presidential election even if he loses the Democratic nomination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh short bus, his competition is growing, not shrinking. But hey, his war chest is shrinking and he's laying off staff, not indications of a viable campaign. The two time loser has a lower chance of being nominated than beta boy.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

And yet, despite your hollow post, he's still ahead of the rest....

RealClearPolitics - Election 2020 - 2020 Democratic Presidential Nomination


----------



## Flopper

Yarddog said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged.
> 
> I copied and pasted Trump's words verbatim.
> 
> You posting only a portion of the transcript is an epic fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, shitstain, copied paragraphs out of context. I gave you an image of his transcript and you are calling me deranged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Out of context? You are fucking deranged.
> 
> Zelensky revealed he was almost ready to buy more Javelins, which Trump made contingent upon Zelensky lookinging into CrowdStrike/DNC server and the Bidens.
> 
> 
> Read the transcript.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not what the transcript says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is....
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO US A FAVOR,   had to do with Crowdstrike. and yes from Trumps point of view, he had been wrongly set up, so of course given the opportunity he can mention that if he wants. Do us a favor means just that,  unless you can prove otherwise. Doing us a favor in no way says We are withholding anything from them as Democrats would like it to mean,.... which is why Schiff stood up there and embellished out of his ASS... he had to make the conversation something that it wasnt. WHY? because the Democrats have planed to impeach Trump from the day he was elected and are looking for anything they can lie about.
> They are a damn disgrace. In any other time what they are doing would be called treason but they have the entire news media on their side, and that is a powerful thing.
Click to expand...

Every president elected these days faces the call for impeachment.  Obama wasn't halfway through his first term when republicans in congress began talking about impeachment.  In 2004, there was a resolution in the House to impeach G. W. Bush.  The first call for impeachment of Clinton came less than two years after he took office.  In 1991, a resolution calling for impeachment of H.W. Bush was introduced in the House.  Whether we're talking about republicans or democrats, impeachment is put on table the day after losing the election.  The difference with Trump is that the war with democrats only intensified after the election.  Almost as soon as he was elected, he promised to lock up Clinton, not exactly the right move if he was seeking any bi-partisan support, which apparently of he wasn't.


----------



## IM2

OKTexas said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> i already said that doesn't matter at this point - but i hope you aren't betting on a rock solid united front from all the (R)s, are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, yep, with some defections from the Ds. Right now I don't even see this crap making it to the senate. Like I said before, this is nothing but a commie campaign trick, pulling anything they can to try to effect public opinion.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it will go to trial.  being removed is a whole other animal - but he'll get a trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bet the farm on it child. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * McConnell Shuts Down Early Dismissal Option for Impeachment Articles, Says Senate Will ‘Have to Have a Trial’ *
> By Mairead McArdle
> November 13, 2019 4:10 PM
> Trump Impeachment -- Mitch McConnell Shuts Down Early Dismissal Option for Impeachment Articles | National Review
> 
> is devon nunes' cow on that there farm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I don't see the house even voting on articles. They don't want to commit political suicide.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You really need to stop watching fox.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller did the job he was supposed to do -- find the truth. Do you disagree he found the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... He exonerated Trump.
> 
> But we knew there was never any evidence of Russian Collusion.
> 
> Just like the newest fakiest fad of Quid Pro Quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree that Mueller did an exemplary job, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No short bus, he didn't. He had tunnel vision on Russia and ignored other countries that interfered.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOL 

Dumbfuck.... that's because Mueller was instructed to look into the Russian hacking and folks connected to the campaign with Russian connections.   

Are you ever not a retard??


----------



## toomuchtime_

Faun said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will be articles of impeachment that will be tried. Hunter Biden didn't ask the Ukrainian president to investigate a political opponent. Furthermore the Bidens didn't do anything illegal. The Trump kids are profiting off their fathers presidency. Maybe that needs to go to the Senate also.
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea of what the senate is going to do, then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to you they will be embarrassing themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to me, it will be entertaining as fuck. Best election cycle evah!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that President Trump's job approval ratings continue to grow while the Democrats are holding the Pelosi-Schiff production of Impeachment Theater, suggests that this nonsense will not harm President Trump in any way, but yesterday's revelation by Marie Yovanovitch that the Obama administration was just as worried about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine as President Trump is may very well end Biden's chances for the nomination even before Deval Patrick enters the race and takes the black vote away from Biden.
> 
> Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch revealed at an impeachment hearing Friday that Hunter Biden’s job at a Ukrainian energy company Burisma Holding was a major issue for the Obama White House.
> 
> She acknowledged that the Obama State Department included coaching her to answer questions about former Vice President Joseph R. Biden’s son Hunter when she faced Senate confirmation hearings for the ambassador post in 2016.
> 
> “It wasn’t just generally about Burisma and corruption. It was specifically about Hunter Biden and Burisma. Is that correct?” asked Rep. Elise Stefanik, New York Republican.
> 
> Yes it is,” Ms. Yovanovitch responded.
> 
> President Trump’s request for an investigation of alleged corruption involving the Bidens and Burisma is at the heart of Democrats’ impeachment case that the president abused his office for personal political gain.
> 
> “For the millions of Americans watching, President Obama’s own State Department was so concerned about potential conflicts of interest from Hunter Biden’s role at Burisma that they raised it themselves while prepping this wonderful ambassador nominee before her confirmation,” Ms. Stefanik said. “And yet our Democratic colleagues and the chairman of this committee cry foul when we dare ask that same question that the Obama State Department was so concerned about. But we will continue asking it.”
> 
> Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits
> 
> The difference is that while Obama tried to hide the facts of the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine from Congress and the American people, President Trump is determined to expose them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"The fact that President Trump's job approval ratings continue to grow while the Democrats are holding the Pelosi-Schiff production of Impeachment Theater, suggests that this nonsense will not harm President Trump in any way"*_
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> According to one Republican-leaning poll which is almost always higher than every other poll.
Click to expand...

You wish, but the RCP average shows the President's job approval ratings have been going straight up while the Democrats have their gossip fest.

RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval

President Trump's average job approval ratings, 44.2% is higher than Obama's rating (according to Gallup) of 43% at this point in his first term.  

Presidential Approval Ratings -- Barack Obama


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller was mainly focused on Trump.  Biden was not in the cross hairs of his investigation.  Mueller's investigation did not look at any "Tampering with (the) election" if it had democrat fingerprints. Hell, he didn't even recognize the name Fusion GPS when he testified before congress.
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller was a joke. It was an investigation looking for a crime, same as this Adam ScHITt show impeachment inquiry, an impeachment LOOKING FOR A CRIME.
> 
> Democrats are the party of TRASH. They are corrupt to the core, along with their DEMOCRAT PROPAGANDA WING that carries the water and covers for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller did the job he was supposed to do -- find the truth. Do you disagree he found the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller produced nothing we didn't already know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? How were we to confirm it unless it was investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey short bus, are you going to apply that same standard to Ukraine and the Bidens?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Looks like I got under someone's skin.


----------



## IM2

Flopper said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> You, shitstain, copied paragraphs out of context. I gave you an image of his transcript and you are calling me deranged?
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Out of context? You are fucking deranged.
> 
> Zelensky revealed he was almost ready to buy more Javelins, which Trump made contingent upon Zelensky lookinging into CrowdStrike/DNC server and the Bidens.
> 
> 
> Read the transcript.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not what the transcript says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is....
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO US A FAVOR,   had to do with Crowdstrike. and yes from Trumps point of view, he had been wrongly set up, so of course given the opportunity he can mention that if he wants. Do us a favor means just that,  unless you can prove otherwise. Doing us a favor in no way says We are withholding anything from them as Democrats would like it to mean,.... which is why Schiff stood up there and embellished out of his ASS... he had to make the conversation something that it wasnt. WHY? because the Democrats have planed to impeach Trump from the day he was elected and are looking for anything they can lie about.
> They are a damn disgrace. In any other time what they are doing would be called treason but they have the entire news media on their side, and that is a powerful thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every president elected these days faces the call for impeachment.  Obama wasn't halfway through his first term when republicans in congress began talking about impeachment.  In 2004, there was a resolution in the House to impeach G. W. Bush.  The first call for impeachment of Clinton came less than two years after he took office.  In 1991, a resolution calling for impeachment of H.W. Bush was introduced in the House.  Whether we're talking about republicans or democrats, impeachment is put on table the day after losing the election.  The difference with Trump is that the war with democrats only intensified after the election.  Almost as soon as he was elected, he promised to lock up Clinton, not exactly the right move if he was seeking any bi-partisan support, which apparently of he wasn't.
Click to expand...

That and the fact he actually violated laws.


----------



## Lesh

whitehall said:


> Talk about a political coup, democrats keep moving the freaking goalposts and changing rules but they are still losing.. I forget, what did we get for the biggest bribe in freaking history when Obama sent plane after plane loads of a billion U.S. taxpayer cash and euros to Iran? Did democrats get free cocaine when Hussein sent 3,000 illegal weapons to Mexican drug cartels? What bribes?


Are you referring to the Iran Nuke deal that gave up virtually nothing (we owed Iran that money with interest and paid it back WITHOUT 30 years of interest) in which they gave up virtually all their nuclear materials and stopped enriching?

The deal that netted Obama NOTHING personally?

Trump however was trying to bribe the Ukrainians with military aid appropriated by Congress into publicly opening a bogus investigation of his political rival. That's personal gain my friend

THAT is actual bribery


----------



## Lesh

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Whistleblower Complaint Timeline
> 
> WB complaint finally gets to Congress (because the ICIG forced it over the blocking of Barr and Trump) on Sept 9. Two days later the aid is released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
Click to expand...

Wanna bet?

You lose and we never have to read your stupid posts again. I lose and I never post again.

On?


----------



## Faun

Ropey said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get the drifting you are doing to avoid answering the question. Why is Alexandra Chalupa important? Trump is the one asking Ukraine to investigate the Bidens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden profited in Ukraine. He profited off of his father being VP...
> 
> That's going to reach the senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There will be articles of impeachment that will be tried. Hunter Biden didn't ask the Ukrainian president to investigate a political opponent. Furthermore the Bidens didn't do anything illegal. The Trump kids are profiting off their fathers presidency. Maybe that needs to go to the Senate also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea of what the senate is going to do, then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Articles of Impeachment pass in the House, the Senate is going to hold a trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope so.
Click to expand...

Why wouldn't they?


----------



## Ropey

Faun said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden profited in Ukraine. He profited off of his father being VP...
> 
> That's going to reach the senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be articles of impeachment that will be tried. Hunter Biden didn't ask the Ukrainian president to investigate a political opponent. Furthermore the Bidens didn't do anything illegal. The Trump kids are profiting off their fathers presidency. Maybe that needs to go to the Senate also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea of what the senate is going to do, then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Articles of Impeachment pass in the House, the Senate is going to hold a trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why wouldn't they?
Click to expand...


First witness:  Adam Schiff
Second witness: Joe Biden
Third witness:  Hunter Biden
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Dana7360

The excuses and so call defense republicans and trump have for his crimes with Ukraine keep falling apart and being replaced by new lies.

Analysis: Trump’s core impeachment defense suffers a double blow — including a self-inflicted one


----------



## theHawk

Lesh said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a political coup, democrats keep moving the freaking goalposts and changing rules but they are still losing.. I forget, what did we get for the biggest bribe in freaking history when Obama sent plane after plane loads of a billion U.S. taxpayer cash and euros to Iran? Did democrats get free cocaine when Hussein sent 3,000 illegal weapons to Mexican drug cartels? What bribes?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the Iran Nuke deal that gave up virtually nothing (we owed Iran that money with interest and paid it back WITHOUT 30 years of interest) in which they gave up virtually all their nuclear materials and stopped enriching?
> 
> The deal that netted Obama NOTHING personally?
> 
> Trump however was trying to bribe the Ukrainians with military aid appropriated by Congress into publicly opening a bogus investigation of his political rival. That's personal gain my friend
> 
> THAT is actual bribery
Click to expand...


No, actual bribery is when the Obama bin Biden administration pays the Ukraine $1.2 billion in return for letting Burisma pay Joe’s son a few million for sitting on his ass.


----------



## IM2

toomuchtime_ said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea of what the senate is going to do, then.
> 
> 
> 
> According to you they will be embarrassing themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to me, it will be entertaining as fuck. Best election cycle evah!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that President Trump's job approval ratings continue to grow while the Democrats are holding the Pelosi-Schiff production of Impeachment Theater, suggests that this nonsense will not harm President Trump in any way, but yesterday's revelation by Marie Yovanovitch that the Obama administration was just as worried about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine as President Trump is may very well end Biden's chances for the nomination even before Deval Patrick enters the race and takes the black vote away from Biden.
> 
> Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch revealed at an impeachment hearing Friday that Hunter Biden’s job at a Ukrainian energy company Burisma Holding was a major issue for the Obama White House.
> 
> She acknowledged that the Obama State Department included coaching her to answer questions about former Vice President Joseph R. Biden’s son Hunter when she faced Senate confirmation hearings for the ambassador post in 2016.
> 
> “It wasn’t just generally about Burisma and corruption. It was specifically about Hunter Biden and Burisma. Is that correct?” asked Rep. Elise Stefanik, New York Republican.
> 
> Yes it is,” Ms. Yovanovitch responded.
> 
> President Trump’s request for an investigation of alleged corruption involving the Bidens and Burisma is at the heart of Democrats’ impeachment case that the president abused his office for personal political gain.
> 
> “For the millions of Americans watching, President Obama’s own State Department was so concerned about potential conflicts of interest from Hunter Biden’s role at Burisma that they raised it themselves while prepping this wonderful ambassador nominee before her confirmation,” Ms. Stefanik said. “And yet our Democratic colleagues and the chairman of this committee cry foul when we dare ask that same question that the Obama State Department was so concerned about. But we will continue asking it.”
> 
> Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits
> 
> The difference is that while Obama tried to hide the facts of the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine from Congress and the American people, President Trump is determined to expose them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"The fact that President Trump's job approval ratings continue to grow while the Democrats are holding the Pelosi-Schiff production of Impeachment Theater, suggests that this nonsense will not harm President Trump in any way"*_
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> According to one Republican-leaning poll which is almost always higher than every other poll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wish, but the RCP average shows the President's job approval ratings have been going straight up while the Democrats have their gossip fest.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> President Trump's average job approval ratings, 44.2% is higher than Obama's rating (according to Gallup) of 43% at this point in his first term.
> 
> Presidential Approval Ratings -- Barack Obama
Click to expand...


You Trump people are extremely stupid. OK, Trumps approval rating is one point higher than Obamas. And you think this insures his reelection. In your simple mind it means he's done better than Obama. And that's as simple as it is for you.

The problem with you being simple minded is Trump has a 44 percent approval rating with low unemployment and a strong economy. He's 1 point ahead of a man that had 9-10 percent unemployment and a severe recession.

Trump is in trouble and this impeachment inquiry is not helping him.


----------



## skye

theHawk said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a political coup, democrats keep moving the freaking goalposts and changing rules but they are still losing.. I forget, what did we get for the biggest bribe in freaking history when Obama sent plane after plane loads of a billion U.S. taxpayer cash and euros to Iran? Did democrats get free cocaine when Hussein sent 3,000 illegal weapons to Mexican drug cartels? What bribes?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the Iran Nuke deal that gave up virtually nothing (we owed Iran that money with interest and paid it back WITHOUT 30 years of interest) in which they gave up virtually all their nuclear materials and stopped enriching?
> 
> The deal that netted Obama NOTHING personally?
> 
> Trump however was trying to bribe the Ukrainians with military aid appropriated by Congress into publicly opening a bogus investigation of his political rival. That's personal gain my friend
> 
> THAT is actual bribery
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actual bribery is when the Obama bin Biden administration pays the Ukraine $1.2 billion in return for letting Burisma pay Joe’s son a few million for sitting on his ass.
Click to expand...



Exactly right! ^^


----------



## depotoo

The Washington Post.  Enough said.


----------



## basquebromance

we're gonna impeach Trump. end of discussion!

/thread


----------



## IM2

Ropey said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will be articles of impeachment that will be tried. Hunter Biden didn't ask the Ukrainian president to investigate a political opponent. Furthermore the Bidens didn't do anything illegal. The Trump kids are profiting off their fathers presidency. Maybe that needs to go to the Senate also.
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea of what the senate is going to do, then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Articles of Impeachment pass in the House, the Senate is going to hold a trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why wouldn't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First witness:  Adam Schiff
> Second witness: Joe Biden
> Third witness:  Hunter Biden
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> View attachment 290211​
Click to expand...

None of them asked the president of the Ukraine to investigate their political opponents in the 2020 election.


----------



## Faun

toomuchtime_ said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea of what the senate is going to do, then.
> 
> 
> 
> According to you they will be embarrassing themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to me, it will be entertaining as fuck. Best election cycle evah!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that President Trump's job approval ratings continue to grow while the Democrats are holding the Pelosi-Schiff production of Impeachment Theater, suggests that this nonsense will not harm President Trump in any way, but yesterday's revelation by Marie Yovanovitch that the Obama administration was just as worried about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine as President Trump is may very well end Biden's chances for the nomination even before Deval Patrick enters the race and takes the black vote away from Biden.
> 
> Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch revealed at an impeachment hearing Friday that Hunter Biden’s job at a Ukrainian energy company Burisma Holding was a major issue for the Obama White House.
> 
> She acknowledged that the Obama State Department included coaching her to answer questions about former Vice President Joseph R. Biden’s son Hunter when she faced Senate confirmation hearings for the ambassador post in 2016.
> 
> “It wasn’t just generally about Burisma and corruption. It was specifically about Hunter Biden and Burisma. Is that correct?” asked Rep. Elise Stefanik, New York Republican.
> 
> Yes it is,” Ms. Yovanovitch responded.
> 
> President Trump’s request for an investigation of alleged corruption involving the Bidens and Burisma is at the heart of Democrats’ impeachment case that the president abused his office for personal political gain.
> 
> “For the millions of Americans watching, President Obama’s own State Department was so concerned about potential conflicts of interest from Hunter Biden’s role at Burisma that they raised it themselves while prepping this wonderful ambassador nominee before her confirmation,” Ms. Stefanik said. “And yet our Democratic colleagues and the chairman of this committee cry foul when we dare ask that same question that the Obama State Department was so concerned about. But we will continue asking it.”
> 
> Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits
> 
> The difference is that while Obama tried to hide the facts of the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine from Congress and the American people, President Trump is determined to expose them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"The fact that President Trump's job approval ratings continue to grow while the Democrats are holding the Pelosi-Schiff production of Impeachment Theater, suggests that this nonsense will not harm President Trump in any way"*_
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> According to one Republican-leaning poll which is almost always higher than every other poll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wish, but the RCP average shows the President's job approval ratings have been going straight up while the Democrats have their gossip fest.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> President Trump's average job approval ratings, 44.2% is higher than Obama's rating (according to Gallup) of 43% at this point in his first term.
> 
> Presidential Approval Ratings -- Barack Obama
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck, the public hearings began just 3 days ago and there have been only two pollsters out with approval ratings since then. Rasmussen, which has Trump increasing to 50%; And Reuters, which has him at 40%, same as the last time they released a poll.

So yeah, as I said, you're basing your observations on one poll historically favorable to Trump. That's not as revealing as you fool yourself into believing.

As far as comparing Gallup's poll numbers on Obama with all polls on Trump, that's very dishonest of you. A valid comparison would be all polls for both or just Gallup for both. The reason you don't want to compare both is because:

Approval  / disapproval 
Obama ... 43% / 48%
Trump .... 41% / 57%


----------



## Ropey

Oh Jacamo IM2 that's a fine costume indeed.



> The theme for this year’s Annual Convention is “Originalism,” which is a fitting choice — though, dare I say, a somewhat “unoriginal” one for the Federalist Society. I say that because the Federalist Society has played an historic role in taking originalism “mainstream.” While other organizations have contributed to the cause, the Federalist Society has been in the vanguard.





 

I has the brew that is true.


----------



## lennypartiv

As I suspected, fake news.


----------



## OKTexas

Flopper said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I'm asking.  I read the transcript about a dozen times or so, and I can't find where Trump stated Ukraine could have US aid if they conduct an investigation on Biden.  So I must have missed something, so perhaps you can help.  Give me the exact words that I missed, page and paragraph if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, while not releasing the aid since February ...
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They were ALMOST ready to make the purchase, they have since done so. So what's your point?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> July 18
> The OMB annouced a freeze on the military aid
> 
> July 25
> Trump asks Zelensky for the favor of an investigation into Biden
> 
> Aug 12
> Whisleblower address his complain to congress of the July 25 phone call
> 
> Aug 28
> Politico publishes details of freeze and the president request for an investigation
> 
> Sept 9
> The House investigation begins
> 
> Sept 11
> Military Aid released.
> 
> The point is Military Aid was only released after, the whistle was blown, the news media picked up the story and the House began it's investigation. The president getting caught with his hand in the cookie jar and then backing off does not excuse him of using his power as president to bribe a foreign power for his own political gain.
> 
> Timeline: The curious release of military aid to Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And, they could have held it another 18 days and it wouldn't have made any difference. And how do you bribe someone whey they have no idea they have anything to lose? Zelensky wasn't aware of the hold till Aug 29.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether or not the military aid would have made any difference is not the point.  Trump using US military aid as an induce to investigate his political adversary is.  That is a blatant misuse of executive power.
Click to expand...



Child, you have yet to prove aid was withheld to induce anything. In fact both Zelensky and his foreign minister said they knew of no such linkage. So keep on spinning, you got nothing.

.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I'm asking.  I read the transcript about a dozen times or so, and I can't find where Trump stated Ukraine could have US aid if they conduct an investigation on Biden.  So I must have missed something, so perhaps you can help.  Give me the exact words that I missed, page and paragraph if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, while not releasing the aid since February ...
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They were ALMOST ready to make the purchase, they have since done so. So what's your point?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> July 18
> The OMB annouced a freeze on the military aid
> 
> July 25
> Trump asks Zelensky for the favor of an investigation into Biden
> 
> Aug 12
> Whisleblower address his complain to congress of the July 25 phone call
> 
> Aug 28
> Politico publishes details of freeze and the president request for an investigation
> 
> Sept 9
> The House investigation begins
> 
> Sept 11
> Military Aid released.
> 
> The point is Military Aid was only released after, the whistle was blown, the news media picked up the story and the House began it's investigation. The president getting caught with his hand in the cookie jar and then backing off does not excuse him of using his power as president to bribe a foreign power for his own political gain.
> 
> Timeline: The curious release of military aid to Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And, they could have held it another 18 days and it wouldn't have made any difference. And how do you bribe someone whey they have no idea they have anything to lose? Zelensky wasn't aware of the hold till Aug 29.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether or not the military aid would have made any difference is not the point.  Trump using US military aid as an induce to investigate his political adversary is.  That is a blatant misuse of executive power.
Click to expand...


And yet nobody on the left can prove that's what Trump did.


----------



## bripat9643

IM2 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Out of context? You are fucking deranged.
> 
> Zelensky revealed he was almost ready to buy more Javelins, which Trump made contingent upon Zelensky lookinging into CrowdStrike/DNC server and the Bidens.
> 
> 
> Read the transcript.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what the transcript says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is....
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO US A FAVOR,   had to do with Crowdstrike. and yes from Trumps point of view, he had been wrongly set up, so of course given the opportunity he can mention that if he wants. Do us a favor means just that,  unless you can prove otherwise. Doing us a favor in no way says We are withholding anything from them as Democrats would like it to mean,.... which is why Schiff stood up there and embellished out of his ASS... he had to make the conversation something that it wasnt. WHY? because the Democrats have planed to impeach Trump from the day he was elected and are looking for anything they can lie about.
> They are a damn disgrace. In any other time what they are doing would be called treason but they have the entire news media on their side, and that is a powerful thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every president elected these days faces the call for impeachment.  Obama wasn't halfway through his first term when republicans in congress began talking about impeachment.  In 2004, there was a resolution in the House to impeach G. W. Bush.  The first call for impeachment of Clinton came less than two years after he took office.  In 1991, a resolution calling for impeachment of H.W. Bush was introduced in the House.  Whether we're talking about republicans or democrats, impeachment is put on table the day after losing the election.  The difference with Trump is that the war with democrats only intensified after the election.  Almost as soon as he was elected, he promised to lock up Clinton, not exactly the right move if he was seeking any bi-partisan support, which apparently of he wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That and the fact he actually violated laws.
Click to expand...

None of your so-called "witnesses" could name any laws he violated.


----------



## Faun

Ropey said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will be articles of impeachment that will be tried. Hunter Biden didn't ask the Ukrainian president to investigate a political opponent. Furthermore the Bidens didn't do anything illegal. The Trump kids are profiting off their fathers presidency. Maybe that needs to go to the Senate also.
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea of what the senate is going to do, then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Articles of Impeachment pass in the House, the Senate is going to hold a trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why wouldn't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First witness:  Adam Schiff
> Second witness: Joe Biden
> Third witness:  Hunter Biden
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> View attachment 290211​
Click to expand...

So you agree with me then that the Senate will hold a trial, right?


----------



## Ropey

Faun said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea of what the senate is going to do, then.
> 
> 
> 
> If Articles of Impeachment pass in the House, the Senate is going to hold a trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why wouldn't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First witness:  Adam Schiff
> Second witness: Joe Biden
> Third witness:  Hunter Biden
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> View attachment 290211​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree with me then that the Senate will hold a trial, right?
Click to expand...


No.

I'm hoping with you. I hope you're right.


----------



## Faun

Ropey said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Articles of Impeachment pass in the House, the Senate is going to hold a trial.
> 
> 
> 
> I sure hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why wouldn't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First witness:  Adam Schiff
> Second witness: Joe Biden
> Third witness:  Hunter Biden
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> View attachment 290211​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree with me then that the Senate will hold a trial, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> I'm hoping with you. I hope you're right.
Click to expand...

Well I asked you why they wouldn't but you don't seem to have an answer.


----------



## lennypartiv

theHawk said:


> In other words the elite globalists wanted to keep the status quo of corruption going.


Democrats are the party of corruption.


----------



## toomuchtime_

IM2 said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to you they will be embarrassing themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to me, it will be entertaining as fuck. Best election cycle evah!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that President Trump's job approval ratings continue to grow while the Democrats are holding the Pelosi-Schiff production of Impeachment Theater, suggests that this nonsense will not harm President Trump in any way, but yesterday's revelation by Marie Yovanovitch that the Obama administration was just as worried about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine as President Trump is may very well end Biden's chances for the nomination even before Deval Patrick enters the race and takes the black vote away from Biden.
> 
> Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch revealed at an impeachment hearing Friday that Hunter Biden’s job at a Ukrainian energy company Burisma Holding was a major issue for the Obama White House.
> 
> She acknowledged that the Obama State Department included coaching her to answer questions about former Vice President Joseph R. Biden’s son Hunter when she faced Senate confirmation hearings for the ambassador post in 2016.
> 
> “It wasn’t just generally about Burisma and corruption. It was specifically about Hunter Biden and Burisma. Is that correct?” asked Rep. Elise Stefanik, New York Republican.
> 
> Yes it is,” Ms. Yovanovitch responded.
> 
> President Trump’s request for an investigation of alleged corruption involving the Bidens and Burisma is at the heart of Democrats’ impeachment case that the president abused his office for personal political gain.
> 
> “For the millions of Americans watching, President Obama’s own State Department was so concerned about potential conflicts of interest from Hunter Biden’s role at Burisma that they raised it themselves while prepping this wonderful ambassador nominee before her confirmation,” Ms. Stefanik said. “And yet our Democratic colleagues and the chairman of this committee cry foul when we dare ask that same question that the Obama State Department was so concerned about. But we will continue asking it.”
> 
> Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits
> 
> The difference is that while Obama tried to hide the facts of the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine from Congress and the American people, President Trump is determined to expose them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"The fact that President Trump's job approval ratings continue to grow while the Democrats are holding the Pelosi-Schiff production of Impeachment Theater, suggests that this nonsense will not harm President Trump in any way"*_
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> According to one Republican-leaning poll which is almost always higher than every other poll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wish, but the RCP average shows the President's job approval ratings have been going straight up while the Democrats have their gossip fest.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> President Trump's average job approval ratings, 44.2% is higher than Obama's rating (according to Gallup) of 43% at this point in his first term.
> 
> Presidential Approval Ratings -- Barack Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Trump people are extremely stupid. OK, Trumps approval rating is one point higher than Obamas. And you think this insures his reelection. In your simple mind it means he's done better than Obama. And that's as simple as it is for you.
> 
> The problem with you being simple minded is Trump has a 44 percent approval rating with low unemployment and a strong economy. He's 1 point ahead of a man that had 9-10 percent unemployment and a severe recession.
> 
> Trump is in trouble and this impeachment inquiry is not helping him.
Click to expand...

My point, which apparently went right over you head, is that the Democrats' impeachment farce is having now effect on the public's approval of President Trump.  The only people paying attention to these gossipy hearings are rabid Democrats like yourself and their supporters in left leaning media outlets.  The polls show voters are paying no attention.  Obama is irrelevant.  I only pointed his ratings to put President Trump's current rise in the polls in perspective and to demonstrate how futile the impeachment show is.


----------



## IM2

bripat9643 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what the transcript says.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is....
> 
> *Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._
> 
> *Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO US A FAVOR,   had to do with Crowdstrike. and yes from Trumps point of view, he had been wrongly set up, so of course given the opportunity he can mention that if he wants. Do us a favor means just that,  unless you can prove otherwise. Doing us a favor in no way says We are withholding anything from them as Democrats would like it to mean,.... which is why Schiff stood up there and embellished out of his ASS... he had to make the conversation something that it wasnt. WHY? because the Democrats have planed to impeach Trump from the day he was elected and are looking for anything they can lie about.
> They are a damn disgrace. In any other time what they are doing would be called treason but they have the entire news media on their side, and that is a powerful thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every president elected these days faces the call for impeachment.  Obama wasn't halfway through his first term when republicans in congress began talking about impeachment.  In 2004, there was a resolution in the House to impeach G. W. Bush.  The first call for impeachment of Clinton came less than two years after he took office.  In 1991, a resolution calling for impeachment of H.W. Bush was introduced in the House.  Whether we're talking about republicans or democrats, impeachment is put on table the day after losing the election.  The difference with Trump is that the war with democrats only intensified after the election.  Almost as soon as he was elected, he promised to lock up Clinton, not exactly the right move if he was seeking any bi-partisan support, which apparently of he wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That and the fact he actually violated laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of your so-called "witnesses" could name any laws he violated.
Click to expand...


They didn't have to.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Dana7360 said:


> The excuses and so call defense republicans and trump have for his crimes with Ukraine keep falling apart and being replaced by new lies.
> 
> Analysis: Trump’s core impeachment defense suffers a double blow — including a self-inflicted one



As much as I believe Trump is not doing himself any favors with his ranting on twatter the reality is Trump will not be convicted and remove...


----------



## Faun

Lesh said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Whistleblower Complaint Timeline
> 
> WB complaint finally gets to Congress (because the ICIG forced it over the blocking of Barr and Trump) on Sept 9. Two days later the aid is released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanna bet?
> 
> You lose and we never have to read your stupid posts again. I lose and I never post again.
> 
> On?
Click to expand...

You're foolish to make a bet with rightards... they never pay up when they lose.


----------



## Ropey

Faun said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sure hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First witness:  Adam Schiff
> Second witness: Joe Biden
> Third witness:  Hunter Biden
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> View attachment 290211​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree with me then that the Senate will hold a trial, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> I'm hoping with you. I hope you're right.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I asked you why they wouldn't but you don't seem to have an answer.
Click to expand...


Link

You just want plausible deniability... but it's not possible let alone plausible.


----------



## dudmuck

bripat9643 said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bribery is impeachable.
> 
> You just admitted Trump did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I said bribery is an impeachable offense.  Trump didn't bribe anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He basically told the President of the Ukraine to announce an investigation into Biden or lose their military aid.
> 
> Nooooooo that's not bribery. Of course not. Can't be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did?  Can you point which page and paragraph in the transcript where he said that?  Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the transcript: "I would like you to do us a favor though".
> 
> Witness testimony points to bribery.
> John Bolton called it a "drug deal".
> William B Taylor Jr. says that aid was withheld until Zelensky announced new investigation of Bidens.  Sondland also said that such a deal being arranged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of them are actual witnesses to anything.
Click to expand...

Sondland isnt a first hand witness.
he is a zero hand witness, aka, participant.
Vindman was on the call.
Mulvaney and Rick Perry need to be allowed to testify.

David Holmes summary:


Not only did he hear Sondland talking to the President about investigations, and Sondland made clear to him afterwards he had just talked to the President.


Sondland made clear that Trump didn't "give a shit about Ukraine" except for "big stuff" like "Biden investigations".


Holmes immediately debriefed superiors at the embassy, so there are more witnesses.


Holmes initially thought his testimony was pointless, because witnesses like Taylor and Yovanovitch are so consistent and unimpeachable. It was *only when Republicans started the laughable "hearsay" defense* that he realized his direct witness to the Trump phone call was significant.


Holmes has new details about Lutsenko's conspiracy with Giuliani and Parnas/Fruman to oust Yovanovich, which SDNY has explicitly indicated is a core subject of their investigation and existing indictments.


Not mentioned in this article, but Holmes was present as the embassy meeting at which they received the shocking news that OMB had placed a hold on aid in the days leading up to the Zelensky call, and were informed that "the order had come from the President".


----------



## MarathonMike

You don't need a defense when there is no crime. The hearings are a sham and the Democrats look like TDS obsessed idiots.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> DO US A FAVOR,   had to do with Crowdstrike. and yes from Trumps point of view, he had been wrongly set up, so of course given the opportunity he can mention that if he wants. Do us a favor means just that,  unless you can prove otherwise. Doing us a favor in no way says We are withholding anything from them as Democrats would like it to mean,.... which is why Schiff stood up there and embellished out of his ASS... he had to make the conversation something that it wasnt. WHY? because the Democrats have planed to impeach Trump from the day he was elected and are looking for anything they can lie about.
> They are a damn disgrace. In any other time what they are doing would be called treason but they have the entire news media on their side, and that is a powerful thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump continues...
> 
> _"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it..."_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're a liar, Zelensky spoke at length between the two requests, so did Trump.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ain't no lie. It's not my problem you lack the intelligence to understand the meaning of, _"the other thing..."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still here short bus? Trump didn't "continue" as your LIE indicated, Zelensky spoke next. Perhaps your special ed teacher can explain what "continued/continues" means.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wut? Zelensky spoke??? I guess that means Trump didn't also ask Zelensky to look into "the other thing" after asking him to look into the DNC server.
> 
> Are you ever not a retard??
Click to expand...



Poor short bus, are you going to have to wait till Monday to ask your special ed teacher what "Trump Continues" means? You quoted Trump and then in your own lying words said "Trump continues", which he didn't. You got caught in your commie lie, just man up and admit it, short bus.

.


----------



## Flopper

OldLady said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess I should make the case for Blackmail. Yep that's what ol'Trumpybear did.  He tried to Blackmail that president into publicly announcing that the Ukraine was opening an investingation into the Bidens corruption.
> 
> Blackmail I tells ya.
> 
> Doesn't matter what you call it. The turd still stinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering that the withholding of the Javelins would predictably result in (additional) Ukrainian wounded and dead, you might even call it "exaction".
> 
> There is another aspect that I find is widely overlooked.  Nothing yells "anti-corruption crusade" like removing a widely admired anti-corruption crusader from her office.  Oh, wait, there is one better than that:
> 
> Nothing yells "anti-corruption crusade" as loudly as urging your counterpart to bring the power of the state to bear on a political opponent in an obviously politically motivated "investigation".  That's going to teach them Ukrainians a lesson, doesn't it?
> 
> That's the U.S. of A. under Trump in a nutshell, teaching the world a lesson in corruption.  Devastating though this is, the number of folks who would go along with all that is worse, still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is behavior that cannot be defended.  To allow this type of bastardization of our foreign policy, to allow the executive to attack the loyal opposition in this manner, is an attack on the Republic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, there's not suppose to be opposition within the administration, loyal or otherwise. These fuckers are hired to carry out the policy of their elected boss, not try implement their own policy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Their own policy" is the policy of the United States as it had been for the past several years, supporting Ukraine's efforts to clean out the corrupt oligarchs subverting attempts at a fair and democratic government.  It was also the policy of the United States to support Ukraine militarily in its fight against Russian aggression.
> If the "boss" didn't like this policy, for whatever reason, he had every right to stand up and tell the State Department why and what he wanted done instead.  But Trump didn't do that, did he?  He got his private attorney and a bunch of thug friends to do it "under the table" and for the most part the current officials around the President closed their eyes to it and let it happen.  I'm grateful to the whistleblower and to the people who have testified to what happened.  Not because I couldn't cope with not having "my guy" elected, but because Trump is a crook.
Click to expand...

Trump didn't give two hoots about cleaning up corruption in the Ukraine.  What he did care about was getting dirt on the Biden for next year's election.   Thus began the plan to get the new president of the Ukraine to  announce an investigation of Burisma.  If only the Ukraine would announce an investigation, Trump and his allies could easily spin a story of Hunter Biden using his fathers influence for gain.  The announcement needed to come from the Ukraine president and should not appear to be due to pressure from the US.

The Ukraine president was encourage to work thru Juliana, since Trump had fired the Ukraine ambassador just days before. This would give Trump inside information into the upcoming investigation without going through the state dept.

So Trump does what he always does.  He uses a big stick, withholding US military aid, and a carrot, a visit to the white house to get what he wants.  It probably would have worked if it wasn't for the whistleblower.


----------



## deannalw

Dana7360 said:


> The excuses and so call defense republicans and trump have for his crimes with Ukraine keep falling apart and being replaced by new lies.
> 
> Analysis: Trump’s core impeachment defense suffers a double blow — including a self-inflicted one




Hmmmm... gosh. If only you had something from Huffy Post or CNN to make it even more believable.

HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Oddball




----------



## IM2

toomuchtime_ said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to me, it will be entertaining as fuck. Best election cycle evah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that President Trump's job approval ratings continue to grow while the Democrats are holding the Pelosi-Schiff production of Impeachment Theater, suggests that this nonsense will not harm President Trump in any way, but yesterday's revelation by Marie Yovanovitch that the Obama administration was just as worried about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine as President Trump is may very well end Biden's chances for the nomination even before Deval Patrick enters the race and takes the black vote away from Biden.
> 
> Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch revealed at an impeachment hearing Friday that Hunter Biden’s job at a Ukrainian energy company Burisma Holding was a major issue for the Obama White House.
> 
> She acknowledged that the Obama State Department included coaching her to answer questions about former Vice President Joseph R. Biden’s son Hunter when she faced Senate confirmation hearings for the ambassador post in 2016.
> 
> “It wasn’t just generally about Burisma and corruption. It was specifically about Hunter Biden and Burisma. Is that correct?” asked Rep. Elise Stefanik, New York Republican.
> 
> Yes it is,” Ms. Yovanovitch responded.
> 
> President Trump’s request for an investigation of alleged corruption involving the Bidens and Burisma is at the heart of Democrats’ impeachment case that the president abused his office for personal political gain.
> 
> “For the millions of Americans watching, President Obama’s own State Department was so concerned about potential conflicts of interest from Hunter Biden’s role at Burisma that they raised it themselves while prepping this wonderful ambassador nominee before her confirmation,” Ms. Stefanik said. “And yet our Democratic colleagues and the chairman of this committee cry foul when we dare ask that same question that the Obama State Department was so concerned about. But we will continue asking it.”
> 
> Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits
> 
> The difference is that while Obama tried to hide the facts of the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine from Congress and the American people, President Trump is determined to expose them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"The fact that President Trump's job approval ratings continue to grow while the Democrats are holding the Pelosi-Schiff production of Impeachment Theater, suggests that this nonsense will not harm President Trump in any way"*_
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> According to one Republican-leaning poll which is almost always higher than every other poll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wish, but the RCP average shows the President's job approval ratings have been going straight up while the Democrats have their gossip fest.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> President Trump's average job approval ratings, 44.2% is higher than Obama's rating (according to Gallup) of 43% at this point in his first term.
> 
> Presidential Approval Ratings -- Barack Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Trump people are extremely stupid. OK, Trumps approval rating is one point higher than Obamas. And you think this insures his reelection. In your simple mind it means he's done better than Obama. And that's as simple as it is for you.
> 
> The problem with you being simple minded is Trump has a 44 percent approval rating with low unemployment and a strong economy. He's 1 point ahead of a man that had 9-10 percent unemployment and a severe recession.
> 
> Trump is in trouble and this impeachment inquiry is not helping him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point, which apparently went right over you head, is that the Democrats' impeachment farce is having now effect on the public's approval of President Trump.  The only people paying attention to these gossipy hearings are rabid Democrats like yourself and their supporters in left leaning media outlets.  The polls show voters are paying no attention.  Obama is irrelevant.  I only pointed his ratings to put President Trump's current rise in the polls in perspective and to demonstrate how futile the impeachment show is.
Click to expand...

You are incapable of going over my head if you are repeating Trumps talking points. There is no increasing approval of Trump and 55 percent of the people support this inquiry. More than 13 million people watched day 1.

Here's how many people watched the first day of public impeachment hearings - CNN


----------



## Hutch Starskey

OKTexas said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> i already said that doesn't matter at this point - but i hope you aren't betting on a rock solid united front from all the (R)s, are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, yep, with some defections from the Ds. Right now I don't even see this crap making it to the senate. Like I said before, this is nothing but a commie campaign trick, pulling anything they can to try to effect public opinion.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it will go to trial.  being removed is a whole other animal - but he'll get a trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bet the farm on it child. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * McConnell Shuts Down Early Dismissal Option for Impeachment Articles, Says Senate Will ‘Have to Have a Trial’ *
> By Mairead McArdle
> November 13, 2019 4:10 PM
> Trump Impeachment -- Mitch McConnell Shuts Down Early Dismissal Option for Impeachment Articles | National Review
> 
> is devon nunes' cow on that there farm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I don't see the house even voting on articles. They don't want to commit political suicide.
> 
> .
Click to expand...




OKTexas said:


> At this point I don't see the house even voting on articles. They don't want to commit political suicide.



There seems to be quite a lot you don't see.


----------



## Ropey

IM2 said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that President Trump's job approval ratings continue to grow while the Democrats are holding the Pelosi-Schiff production of Impeachment Theater, suggests that this nonsense will not harm President Trump in any way, but yesterday's revelation by Marie Yovanovitch that the Obama administration was just as worried about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine as President Trump is may very well end Biden's chances for the nomination even before Deval Patrick enters the race and takes the black vote away from Biden.
> 
> Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch revealed at an impeachment hearing Friday that Hunter Biden’s job at a Ukrainian energy company Burisma Holding was a major issue for the Obama White House.
> 
> She acknowledged that the Obama State Department included coaching her to answer questions about former Vice President Joseph R. Biden’s son Hunter when she faced Senate confirmation hearings for the ambassador post in 2016.
> 
> “It wasn’t just generally about Burisma and corruption. It was specifically about Hunter Biden and Burisma. Is that correct?” asked Rep. Elise Stefanik, New York Republican.
> 
> Yes it is,” Ms. Yovanovitch responded.
> 
> President Trump’s request for an investigation of alleged corruption involving the Bidens and Burisma is at the heart of Democrats’ impeachment case that the president abused his office for personal political gain.
> 
> “For the millions of Americans watching, President Obama’s own State Department was so concerned about potential conflicts of interest from Hunter Biden’s role at Burisma that they raised it themselves while prepping this wonderful ambassador nominee before her confirmation,” Ms. Stefanik said. “And yet our Democratic colleagues and the chairman of this committee cry foul when we dare ask that same question that the Obama State Department was so concerned about. But we will continue asking it.”
> 
> Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits
> 
> The difference is that while Obama tried to hide the facts of the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine from Congress and the American people, President Trump is determined to expose them.
> 
> 
> 
> _*"The fact that President Trump's job approval ratings continue to grow while the Democrats are holding the Pelosi-Schiff production of Impeachment Theater, suggests that this nonsense will not harm President Trump in any way"*_
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> According to one Republican-leaning poll which is almost always higher than every other poll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wish, but the RCP average shows the President's job approval ratings have been going straight up while the Democrats have their gossip fest.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> President Trump's average job approval ratings, 44.2% is higher than Obama's rating (according to Gallup) of 43% at this point in his first term.
> 
> Presidential Approval Ratings -- Barack Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Trump people are extremely stupid. OK, Trumps approval rating is one point higher than Obamas. And you think this insures his reelection. In your simple mind it means he's done better than Obama. And that's as simple as it is for you.
> 
> The problem with you being simple minded is Trump has a 44 percent approval rating with low unemployment and a strong economy. He's 1 point ahead of a man that had 9-10 percent unemployment and a severe recession.
> 
> Trump is in trouble and this impeachment inquiry is not helping him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point, which apparently went right over you head, is that the Democrats' impeachment farce is having now effect on the public's approval of President Trump.  The only people paying attention to these gossipy hearings are rabid Democrats like yourself and their supporters in left leaning media outlets.  The polls show voters are paying no attention.  Obama is irrelevant.  I only pointed his ratings to put President Trump's current rise in the polls in perspective and to demonstrate how futile the impeachment show is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are incapable of going over my head if you are repeating Trumps talking points. There is no increasing approval of Trump and 55 percent of the people support this inquiry. More than 13 million people watched day 1.
> 
> Here's how many people watched the first day of public impeachment hearings - CNN
Click to expand...


I'm not trying to go over your head.  That's just how you might feel. I'm assuming that you are capable at reading comprehensively at my level of composition.  It's not a great thing to understand the words of another when simply given and that's what I do...

I'm enjoying the impeachment show and watching what's going on behind it.


----------



## OKTexas

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Looks like Barr is fed up
> 
> AG William Barr rips 'war of resistance against' Trump in partisan rant




You're a fucking idiot, there was nothing partisan about Barrs speech. He cited the law, Constitution and the founder throughout it. You might want to go back and actually watch the speech, you might learn something. If maobama had given the same speech you be clapping and saying what a fucking genius he was. So would the piece of shit huffy post.

.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Faun said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to you they will be embarrassing themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to me, it will be entertaining as fuck. Best election cycle evah!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that President Trump's job approval ratings continue to grow while the Democrats are holding the Pelosi-Schiff production of Impeachment Theater, suggests that this nonsense will not harm President Trump in any way, but yesterday's revelation by Marie Yovanovitch that the Obama administration was just as worried about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine as President Trump is may very well end Biden's chances for the nomination even before Deval Patrick enters the race and takes the black vote away from Biden.
> 
> Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch revealed at an impeachment hearing Friday that Hunter Biden’s job at a Ukrainian energy company Burisma Holding was a major issue for the Obama White House.
> 
> She acknowledged that the Obama State Department included coaching her to answer questions about former Vice President Joseph R. Biden’s son Hunter when she faced Senate confirmation hearings for the ambassador post in 2016.
> 
> “It wasn’t just generally about Burisma and corruption. It was specifically about Hunter Biden and Burisma. Is that correct?” asked Rep. Elise Stefanik, New York Republican.
> 
> Yes it is,” Ms. Yovanovitch responded.
> 
> President Trump’s request for an investigation of alleged corruption involving the Bidens and Burisma is at the heart of Democrats’ impeachment case that the president abused his office for personal political gain.
> 
> “For the millions of Americans watching, President Obama’s own State Department was so concerned about potential conflicts of interest from Hunter Biden’s role at Burisma that they raised it themselves while prepping this wonderful ambassador nominee before her confirmation,” Ms. Stefanik said. “And yet our Democratic colleagues and the chairman of this committee cry foul when we dare ask that same question that the Obama State Department was so concerned about. But we will continue asking it.”
> 
> Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits
> 
> The difference is that while Obama tried to hide the facts of the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine from Congress and the American people, President Trump is determined to expose them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"The fact that President Trump's job approval ratings continue to grow while the Democrats are holding the Pelosi-Schiff production of Impeachment Theater, suggests that this nonsense will not harm President Trump in any way"*_
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> According to one Republican-leaning poll which is almost always higher than every other poll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wish, but the RCP average shows the President's job approval ratings have been going straight up while the Democrats have their gossip fest.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> President Trump's average job approval ratings, 44.2% is higher than Obama's rating (according to Gallup) of 43% at this point in his first term.
> 
> Presidential Approval Ratings -- Barack Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, the public hearings began just 3 days ago and there have been only two pollsters out with approval ratings since then. Rasmussen, which has Trump increasing to 50%; And Reuters, which has him at 40%, same as the last time they released a poll.
> 
> So yeah, as I said, you're basing your observations on one poll historically favorable to Trump. That's not as revealing as you fool yourself into believing.
> 
> As far as comparing Gallup's poll numbers on Obama with all polls on Trump, that's very dishonest of you. A valid comparison would be all polls for both or just Gallup for both. The reason you don't want to compare both is because:
> 
> Approval  / disapproval
> Obama ... 43% / 48%
> Trump .... 41% / 57%
Click to expand...

In fact, RCP lists six polls since the Pelosi announced the official opening of her impeachment show and the RCP link I gave you shows the average of all the major polls of President Trump's job approval ratings has been steadily climbing despite all the posturing of the Democrats in Congress.  Obama is of no importance but his poll numbers at this point in his in his first term compared to President Trump's shows that voters are not being influenced the hearings.


----------



## Ropey

OKTexas said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Barr is fed up
> 
> AG William Barr rips 'war of resistance against' Trump in partisan rant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking idiot, there was nothing partisan about Barrs speech. He cited the law, Constitution and the founder throughout it. You might want to go back and actually watch the speech, you might learn something. If maobama had given the same speech you be clapping and saying what a fucking genius he was. So would the piece of shit huffy post.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


+2

He's using that speech as a touchstone.  He's watching how others respond to it.


----------



## IM2

It is this simple, if Trump was concerned about the Bidens, he uses US government agencies to investigate. If he was so concerned with corruption in Ukraine he works with his state department to get it done. His first call as read by Nunes did not mention corruption. He released money to the Ukraine in prior years. The time has  come for Trump and he will face the full measure of his corruption.


----------



## toomuchtime_

IM2 said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that President Trump's job approval ratings continue to grow while the Democrats are holding the Pelosi-Schiff production of Impeachment Theater, suggests that this nonsense will not harm President Trump in any way, but yesterday's revelation by Marie Yovanovitch that the Obama administration was just as worried about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine as President Trump is may very well end Biden's chances for the nomination even before Deval Patrick enters the race and takes the black vote away from Biden.
> 
> Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch revealed at an impeachment hearing Friday that Hunter Biden’s job at a Ukrainian energy company Burisma Holding was a major issue for the Obama White House.
> 
> She acknowledged that the Obama State Department included coaching her to answer questions about former Vice President Joseph R. Biden’s son Hunter when she faced Senate confirmation hearings for the ambassador post in 2016.
> 
> “It wasn’t just generally about Burisma and corruption. It was specifically about Hunter Biden and Burisma. Is that correct?” asked Rep. Elise Stefanik, New York Republican.
> 
> Yes it is,” Ms. Yovanovitch responded.
> 
> President Trump’s request for an investigation of alleged corruption involving the Bidens and Burisma is at the heart of Democrats’ impeachment case that the president abused his office for personal political gain.
> 
> “For the millions of Americans watching, President Obama’s own State Department was so concerned about potential conflicts of interest from Hunter Biden’s role at Burisma that they raised it themselves while prepping this wonderful ambassador nominee before her confirmation,” Ms. Stefanik said. “And yet our Democratic colleagues and the chairman of this committee cry foul when we dare ask that same question that the Obama State Department was so concerned about. But we will continue asking it.”
> 
> Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits
> 
> The difference is that while Obama tried to hide the facts of the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine from Congress and the American people, President Trump is determined to expose them.
> 
> 
> 
> _*"The fact that President Trump's job approval ratings continue to grow while the Democrats are holding the Pelosi-Schiff production of Impeachment Theater, suggests that this nonsense will not harm President Trump in any way"*_
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> According to one Republican-leaning poll which is almost always higher than every other poll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wish, but the RCP average shows the President's job approval ratings have been going straight up while the Democrats have their gossip fest.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> President Trump's average job approval ratings, 44.2% is higher than Obama's rating (according to Gallup) of 43% at this point in his first term.
> 
> Presidential Approval Ratings -- Barack Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Trump people are extremely stupid. OK, Trumps approval rating is one point higher than Obamas. And you think this insures his reelection. In your simple mind it means he's done better than Obama. And that's as simple as it is for you.
> 
> The problem with you being simple minded is Trump has a 44 percent approval rating with low unemployment and a strong economy. He's 1 point ahead of a man that had 9-10 percent unemployment and a severe recession.
> 
> Trump is in trouble and this impeachment inquiry is not helping him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point, which apparently went right over you head, is that the Democrats' impeachment farce is having now effect on the public's approval of President Trump.  The only people paying attention to these gossipy hearings are rabid Democrats like yourself and their supporters in left leaning media outlets.  The polls show voters are paying no attention.  Obama is irrelevant.  I only pointed his ratings to put President Trump's current rise in the polls in perspective and to demonstrate how futile the impeachment show is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are incapable of going over my head if you are repeating Trumps talking points. There is no increasing approval of Trump and 55 percent of the people support this inquiry. More than 13 million people watched day 1.
> 
> Here's how many people watched the first day of public impeachment hearings - CNN
Click to expand...

The average of the major polls clearly show the President's job approval ratings have been steadily climbing despite the hearings.

RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval


----------



## IM2

toomuchtime_ said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to me, it will be entertaining as fuck. Best election cycle evah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that President Trump's job approval ratings continue to grow while the Democrats are holding the Pelosi-Schiff production of Impeachment Theater, suggests that this nonsense will not harm President Trump in any way, but yesterday's revelation by Marie Yovanovitch that the Obama administration was just as worried about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine as President Trump is may very well end Biden's chances for the nomination even before Deval Patrick enters the race and takes the black vote away from Biden.
> 
> Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch revealed at an impeachment hearing Friday that Hunter Biden’s job at a Ukrainian energy company Burisma Holding was a major issue for the Obama White House.
> 
> She acknowledged that the Obama State Department included coaching her to answer questions about former Vice President Joseph R. Biden’s son Hunter when she faced Senate confirmation hearings for the ambassador post in 2016.
> 
> “It wasn’t just generally about Burisma and corruption. It was specifically about Hunter Biden and Burisma. Is that correct?” asked Rep. Elise Stefanik, New York Republican.
> 
> Yes it is,” Ms. Yovanovitch responded.
> 
> President Trump’s request for an investigation of alleged corruption involving the Bidens and Burisma is at the heart of Democrats’ impeachment case that the president abused his office for personal political gain.
> 
> “For the millions of Americans watching, President Obama’s own State Department was so concerned about potential conflicts of interest from Hunter Biden’s role at Burisma that they raised it themselves while prepping this wonderful ambassador nominee before her confirmation,” Ms. Stefanik said. “And yet our Democratic colleagues and the chairman of this committee cry foul when we dare ask that same question that the Obama State Department was so concerned about. But we will continue asking it.”
> 
> Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits
> 
> The difference is that while Obama tried to hide the facts of the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine from Congress and the American people, President Trump is determined to expose them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"The fact that President Trump's job approval ratings continue to grow while the Democrats are holding the Pelosi-Schiff production of Impeachment Theater, suggests that this nonsense will not harm President Trump in any way"*_
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> According to one Republican-leaning poll which is almost always higher than every other poll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wish, but the RCP average shows the President's job approval ratings have been going straight up while the Democrats have their gossip fest.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> President Trump's average job approval ratings, 44.2% is higher than Obama's rating (according to Gallup) of 43% at this point in his first term.
> 
> Presidential Approval Ratings -- Barack Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, the public hearings began just 3 days ago and there have been only two pollsters out with approval ratings since then. Rasmussen, which has Trump increasing to 50%; And Reuters, which has him at 40%, same as the last time they released a poll.
> 
> So yeah, as I said, you're basing your observations on one poll historically favorable to Trump. That's not as revealing as you fool yourself into believing.
> 
> As far as comparing Gallup's poll numbers on Obama with all polls on Trump, that's very dishonest of you. A valid comparison would be all polls for both or just Gallup for both. The reason you don't want to compare both is because:
> 
> Approval  / disapproval
> Obama ... 43% / 48%
> Trump .... 41% / 57%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In fact, RCP lists six polls since the Pelosi announced the official opening of her impeachment show and the RCP link I gave you shows the average of all the major polls of President Trump's job approval ratings has been steadily climbing despite all the posturing of the Democrats in Congress.  Obama is of no importance but his poll numbers at this point in his in his first term compared to President Trump's shows that voters are not being influenced the hearings.
Click to expand...


Try talking after all the witnesses have testified.


----------



## deannalw

MarathonMike said:


> You don't need a defense when there is no crime. The hearings are a sham and the Democrats look like TDS obsessed idiots.




They look like obsessed idiots to be sure. But it's worse than a bunch of fuzzy nuggets acting the fool, imo. These people are corrupt to the nth degree and some of the top fungus brained twats should lose their job. Minimum.


----------



## theHawk

Faun said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Whistleblower Complaint Timeline
> 
> WB complaint finally gets to Congress (because the ICIG forced it over the blocking of Barr and Trump) on Sept 9. Two days later the aid is released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanna bet?
> 
> You lose and we never have to read your stupid posts again. I lose and I never post again.
> 
> On?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're foolish to make a bet with rightards... they never pay up when they lose.
Click to expand...


Funny, I challenged every libtard on the board that Mueller would come up with zilch and would not impeach.  The bet was to self-ban depending on if President Trump was impeached or not.

Not one lib took up the bet.

Are YOU willing to put your money where your mouth is?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

“Republicans spent much of the week complaining about how the people testifying in the impeachment hearings weren’t firsthand witnesses. Well, here was an actual transcript furnished by the White House and a firsthand witness to what Sondland was saying about Trump’s interest in Ukraine. Both suggest Trump wasn’t all that keen on Ukrainian good governance.” _ibid_

True. 

Trump was only keen to ‘get dirt’ on Biden, at the expense of Ukrainian good governance.


----------



## Faun

Ropey said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First witness:  Adam Schiff
> Second witness: Joe Biden
> Third witness:  Hunter Biden
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> View attachment 290211​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree with me then that the Senate will hold a trial, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> I'm hoping with you. I hope you're right.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I asked you why they wouldn't but you don't seem to have an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link
> 
> You just want plausible deniability... but it's not possible let alone plausible.
Click to expand...

You're deranged. I didn't seek plausible deniability, I asked you why they wouldn't hold a trial. I can think of several reasons why they would but none for why they wouldn't.  Seems you agree with me as you can't seem to name a single reason why they wouldn't.


----------



## Lesh

Faun said:


> You're foolish to make a bet with rightards... they never pay up when they lose.



But you get to mock them indefinitely and that is almost as good as seeing them go away


----------



## toomuchtime_

IM2 said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that President Trump's job approval ratings continue to grow while the Democrats are holding the Pelosi-Schiff production of Impeachment Theater, suggests that this nonsense will not harm President Trump in any way, but yesterday's revelation by Marie Yovanovitch that the Obama administration was just as worried about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine as President Trump is may very well end Biden's chances for the nomination even before Deval Patrick enters the race and takes the black vote away from Biden.
> 
> Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch revealed at an impeachment hearing Friday that Hunter Biden’s job at a Ukrainian energy company Burisma Holding was a major issue for the Obama White House.
> 
> She acknowledged that the Obama State Department included coaching her to answer questions about former Vice President Joseph R. Biden’s son Hunter when she faced Senate confirmation hearings for the ambassador post in 2016.
> 
> “It wasn’t just generally about Burisma and corruption. It was specifically about Hunter Biden and Burisma. Is that correct?” asked Rep. Elise Stefanik, New York Republican.
> 
> Yes it is,” Ms. Yovanovitch responded.
> 
> President Trump’s request for an investigation of alleged corruption involving the Bidens and Burisma is at the heart of Democrats’ impeachment case that the president abused his office for personal political gain.
> 
> “For the millions of Americans watching, President Obama’s own State Department was so concerned about potential conflicts of interest from Hunter Biden’s role at Burisma that they raised it themselves while prepping this wonderful ambassador nominee before her confirmation,” Ms. Stefanik said. “And yet our Democratic colleagues and the chairman of this committee cry foul when we dare ask that same question that the Obama State Department was so concerned about. But we will continue asking it.”
> 
> Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits
> 
> The difference is that while Obama tried to hide the facts of the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine from Congress and the American people, President Trump is determined to expose them.
> 
> 
> 
> _*"The fact that President Trump's job approval ratings continue to grow while the Democrats are holding the Pelosi-Schiff production of Impeachment Theater, suggests that this nonsense will not harm President Trump in any way"*_
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> According to one Republican-leaning poll which is almost always higher than every other poll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wish, but the RCP average shows the President's job approval ratings have been going straight up while the Democrats have their gossip fest.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> President Trump's average job approval ratings, 44.2% is higher than Obama's rating (according to Gallup) of 43% at this point in his first term.
> 
> Presidential Approval Ratings -- Barack Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, the public hearings began just 3 days ago and there have been only two pollsters out with approval ratings since then. Rasmussen, which has Trump increasing to 50%; And Reuters, which has him at 40%, same as the last time they released a poll.
> 
> So yeah, as I said, you're basing your observations on one poll historically favorable to Trump. That's not as revealing as you fool yourself into believing.
> 
> As far as comparing Gallup's poll numbers on Obama with all polls on Trump, that's very dishonest of you. A valid comparison would be all polls for both or just Gallup for both. The reason you don't want to compare both is because:
> 
> Approval  / disapproval
> Obama ... 43% / 48%
> Trump .... 41% / 57%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In fact, RCP lists six polls since the Pelosi announced the official opening of her impeachment show and the RCP link I gave you shows the average of all the major polls of President Trump's job approval ratings has been steadily climbing despite all the posturing of the Democrats in Congress.  Obama is of no importance but his poll numbers at this point in his in his first term compared to President Trump's shows that voters are not being influenced the hearings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try talking after all the witnesses have testified.
Click to expand...

lol  Witnesses to what?  No one who has testified so far has any first hand knowledge on anything the President has done wrong.  Foe example, Marie Yovanovitch, who testified that she had no knowledge relevant to the allegations the Democrats were making against the President, did testify that the Obama administration was just as concerned about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine as President Trump is, but while Obama tried to hide the facts from the public, President Trump is determined to expose them.  

Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits

As these proceedings continue, it will only get worse for the Democrats.


----------



## Lesh

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Whistleblower Complaint Timeline
> 
> WB complaint finally gets to Congress (because the ICIG forced it over the blocking of Barr and Trump) on Sept 9. Two days later the aid is released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanna bet?
> 
> You lose and we never have to read your stupid posts again. I lose and I never post again.
> 
> On?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're foolish to make a bet with rightards... they never pay up when they lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, I challenged every libtard on the board that Mueller would come up with zilch and would not impeach.  The bet was to self-ban depending on if President Trump was impeached or not.
> 
> Not one lib took up the bet.
> 
> Are YOU willing to put your money where your mouth is?
Click to expand...

On this one I am.

Trump WILL be Impeached. Want to bet?


----------



## IM2

toomuchtime_ said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*"The fact that President Trump's job approval ratings continue to grow while the Democrats are holding the Pelosi-Schiff production of Impeachment Theater, suggests that this nonsense will not harm President Trump in any way"*_
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> According to one Republican-leaning poll which is almost always higher than every other poll.
> 
> 
> 
> You wish, but the RCP average shows the President's job approval ratings have been going straight up while the Democrats have their gossip fest.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> President Trump's average job approval ratings, 44.2% is higher than Obama's rating (according to Gallup) of 43% at this point in his first term.
> 
> Presidential Approval Ratings -- Barack Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Trump people are extremely stupid. OK, Trumps approval rating is one point higher than Obamas. And you think this insures his reelection. In your simple mind it means he's done better than Obama. And that's as simple as it is for you.
> 
> The problem with you being simple minded is Trump has a 44 percent approval rating with low unemployment and a strong economy. He's 1 point ahead of a man that had 9-10 percent unemployment and a severe recession.
> 
> Trump is in trouble and this impeachment inquiry is not helping him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point, which apparently went right over you head, is that the Democrats' impeachment farce is having now effect on the public's approval of President Trump.  The only people paying attention to these gossipy hearings are rabid Democrats like yourself and their supporters in left leaning media outlets.  The polls show voters are paying no attention.  Obama is irrelevant.  I only pointed his ratings to put President Trump's current rise in the polls in perspective and to demonstrate how futile the impeachment show is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are incapable of going over my head if you are repeating Trumps talking points. There is no increasing approval of Trump and 55 percent of the people support this inquiry. More than 13 million people watched day 1.
> 
> Here's how many people watched the first day of public impeachment hearings - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The average of the major polls clearly show the President's job approval ratings have been steadily climbing despite the hearings.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
Click to expand...


54 percent of the nation disapproves of Trump. His disapproval numbers have consistently stayed between 53-58 percent. Let me know when his approval rating is 51 percent.


----------



## theHawk

Dana7360 said:


> The excuses and so call defense republicans and trump have for his crimes with Ukraine keep falling apart and being replaced by new lies.
> 
> Analysis: Trump’s core impeachment defense suffers a double blow — including a self-inflicted one




“Do you have any knowledge of President Trump receiving a bribe?”

“No”

“Do you have any knowledge of the President committing any crime?”

“No”

Yup, two blows.


----------



## toomuchtime_

IM2 said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wish, but the RCP average shows the President's job approval ratings have been going straight up while the Democrats have their gossip fest.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> President Trump's average job approval ratings, 44.2% is higher than Obama's rating (according to Gallup) of 43% at this point in his first term.
> 
> Presidential Approval Ratings -- Barack Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Trump people are extremely stupid. OK, Trumps approval rating is one point higher than Obamas. And you think this insures his reelection. In your simple mind it means he's done better than Obama. And that's as simple as it is for you.
> 
> The problem with you being simple minded is Trump has a 44 percent approval rating with low unemployment and a strong economy. He's 1 point ahead of a man that had 9-10 percent unemployment and a severe recession.
> 
> Trump is in trouble and this impeachment inquiry is not helping him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point, which apparently went right over you head, is that the Democrats' impeachment farce is having now effect on the public's approval of President Trump.  The only people paying attention to these gossipy hearings are rabid Democrats like yourself and their supporters in left leaning media outlets.  The polls show voters are paying no attention.  Obama is irrelevant.  I only pointed his ratings to put President Trump's current rise in the polls in perspective and to demonstrate how futile the impeachment show is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are incapable of going over my head if you are repeating Trumps talking points. There is no increasing approval of Trump and 55 percent of the people support this inquiry. More than 13 million people watched day 1.
> 
> Here's how many people watched the first day of public impeachment hearings - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The average of the major polls clearly show the President's job approval ratings have been steadily climbing despite the hearings.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 54 percent of the nation disapproves of Trump. His disapproval numbers have consistently stayed between 53-58 percent. Let me know when his approval rating is 51 percent.
Click to expand...

The fact is Trump's approval ratings are higher than Obama's were at this point in Obama's first term, and this despite the impeachment farce the Democrats are holding in the House.


----------



## Ropey

Faun said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> First witness:  Adam Schiff
> Second witness: Joe Biden
> Third witness:  Hunter Biden
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> View attachment 290211​
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree with me then that the Senate will hold a trial, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> I'm hoping with you. I hope you're right.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I asked you why they wouldn't but you don't seem to have an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link
> 
> You just want plausible deniability... but it's not possible let alone plausible.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're deranged. I didn't seek plausible deniability, I asked you why they wouldn't hold a trial. I can think of several reasons why they would but none for why they wouldn't.  Seems you agree with me as you can't seem to name a single reason why they wouldn't.
Click to expand...


The lady doth protest ... and yet she knows what I posted and what it means.

The first witnesses that the republicans will call.

The left do not want that.

While I want to watch the entire thing.


----------



## Lesh

lennypartiv said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words the elite globalists wanted to keep the status quo of corruption going.
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats are the party of corruption.
Click to expand...

Really? Odd that so many people around Trump are either in jail or under indictment/investigation


----------



## Faun

dudmuck said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I said bribery is an impeachable offense.  Trump didn't bribe anybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He basically told the President of the Ukraine to announce an investigation into Biden or lose their military aid.
> 
> Nooooooo that's not bribery. Of course not. Can't be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did?  Can you point which page and paragraph in the transcript where he said that?  Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the transcript: "I would like you to do us a favor though".
> 
> Witness testimony points to bribery.
> John Bolton called it a "drug deal".
> William B Taylor Jr. says that aid was withheld until Zelensky announced new investigation of Bidens.  Sondland also said that such a deal being arranged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of them are actual witnesses to anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sondland isnt a first hand witness.
> he is a zero hand witness, aka, participant.
> Vindman was on the call.
> Mulvaney and Rick Perry need to be allowed to testify.
> 
> David Holmes summary:
> 
> 
> Not only did he hear Sondland talking to the President about investigations, and Sondland made clear to him afterwards he had just talked to the President.
> 
> 
> Sondland made clear that Trump didn't "give a shit about Ukraine" except for "big stuff" like "Biden investigations".
> 
> 
> Holmes immediately debriefed superiors at the embassy, so there are more witnesses.
> 
> 
> Holmes initially thought his testimony was pointless, because witnesses like Taylor and Yovanovitch are so consistent and unimpeachable. It was *only when Republicans started the laughable "hearsay" defense* that he realized his direct witness to the Trump phone call was significant.
> 
> 
> Holmes has new details about Lutsenko's conspiracy with Giuliani and Parnas/Fruman to oust Yovanovich, which SDNY has explicitly indicated is a core subject of their investigation and existing indictments.
> 
> 
> Not mentioned in this article, but Holmes was present as the embassy meeting at which they received the shocking news that OMB had placed a hold on aid in the days leading up to the Zelensky call, and were informed that "the order had come from the President".
Click to expand...

Rumor has it that Parnas is singing like a bird to save his own skin.


----------



## theHawk

Lesh said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Whistleblower Complaint Timeline
> 
> WB complaint finally gets to Congress (because the ICIG forced it over the blocking of Barr and Trump) on Sept 9. Two days later the aid is released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanna bet?
> 
> You lose and we never have to read your stupid posts again. I lose and I never post again.
> 
> On?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're foolish to make a bet with rightards... they never pay up when they lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, I challenged every libtard on the board that Mueller would come up with zilch and would not impeach.  The bet was to self-ban depending on if President Trump was impeached or not.
> 
> Not one lib took up the bet.
> 
> Are YOU willing to put your money where your mouth is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On this one I am.
> 
> Trump WILL be Impeached. Want to bet?
Click to expand...


Dems may impeach before the election, just to smear the President before the election.  But it would go no where in the Senate.

They will not impeach him in the next few months nor will they remove him.


----------



## IM2

toomuchtime_ said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*"The fact that President Trump's job approval ratings continue to grow while the Democrats are holding the Pelosi-Schiff production of Impeachment Theater, suggests that this nonsense will not harm President Trump in any way"*_
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> According to one Republican-leaning poll which is almost always higher than every other poll.
> 
> 
> 
> You wish, but the RCP average shows the President's job approval ratings have been going straight up while the Democrats have their gossip fest.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> President Trump's average job approval ratings, 44.2% is higher than Obama's rating (according to Gallup) of 43% at this point in his first term.
> 
> Presidential Approval Ratings -- Barack Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, the public hearings began just 3 days ago and there have been only two pollsters out with approval ratings since then. Rasmussen, which has Trump increasing to 50%; And Reuters, which has him at 40%, same as the last time they released a poll.
> 
> So yeah, as I said, you're basing your observations on one poll historically favorable to Trump. That's not as revealing as you fool yourself into believing.
> 
> As far as comparing Gallup's poll numbers on Obama with all polls on Trump, that's very dishonest of you. A valid comparison would be all polls for both or just Gallup for both. The reason you don't want to compare both is because:
> 
> Approval  / disapproval
> Obama ... 43% / 48%
> Trump .... 41% / 57%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In fact, RCP lists six polls since the Pelosi announced the official opening of her impeachment show and the RCP link I gave you shows the average of all the major polls of President Trump's job approval ratings has been steadily climbing despite all the posturing of the Democrats in Congress.  Obama is of no importance but his poll numbers at this point in his in his first term compared to President Trump's shows that voters are not being influenced the hearings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try talking after all the witnesses have testified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol  Witnesses to what?  No one who has testified so far has any first hand knowledge on anything the President has done wrong.  Foe example, Marie Yovanovitch, who testified that she had no knowledge relevant to the allegations the Democrats were making against the President, did testify that the Obama administration was just as concerned about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine as President Trump is, but while Obama tried to hide the facts from the public, President Trump is determined to expose them.
> 
> Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits
> 
> As these proceedings continue, it will only get worse for the Democrats.
Click to expand...


If you're wanting first hand knowledge why are you asking for the whistleblower? That bullshit excuse ain't going to cut it. As this inquiry continues, it only gets worse for Trump.


----------



## Flopper

OldLady said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering that the withholding of the Javelins would predictably result in (additional) Ukrainian wounded and dead, you might even call it "exaction".
> 
> There is another aspect that I find is widely overlooked.  Nothing yells "anti-corruption crusade" like removing a widely admired anti-corruption crusader from her office.  Oh, wait, there is one better than that:
> 
> Nothing yells "anti-corruption crusade" as loudly as urging your counterpart to bring the power of the state to bear on a political opponent in an obviously politically motivated "investigation".  That's going to teach them Ukrainians a lesson, doesn't it?
> 
> That's the U.S. of A. under Trump in a nutshell, teaching the world a lesson in corruption.  Devastating though this is, the number of folks who would go along with all that is worse, still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is behavior that cannot be defended.  To allow this type of bastardization of our foreign policy, to allow the executive to attack the loyal opposition in this manner, is an attack on the Republic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, there's not suppose to be opposition within the administration, loyal or otherwise. These fuckers are hired to carry out the policy of their elected boss, not try implement their own policy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Their own policy" is the policy of the United States as it had been for the past several years, supporting Ukraine's efforts to clean out the corrupt oligarchs subverting attempts at a fair and democratic government.  It was also the policy of the United States to support Ukraine militarily in its fight against Russian aggression.
> If the "boss" didn't like this policy, for whatever reason, he had every right to stand up and tell the State Department why and what he wanted done instead.  But Trump didn't do that, did he?  He got his private attorney and a bunch of thug friends to do it "under the table" and for the most part the current officials around the President closed their eyes to it and let it happen.  I'm grateful to the whistleblower and to the people who have testified to what happened.  Not because I couldn't cope with not having "my guy" elected, but because Trump is a crook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, had Trump had the 'whistleblower' arrested as a spy.....
> 
> 
> Obama did just that.
> 
> 
> The Obama administration had 8 whistleblowers. President Obama handled each one the same way - he had the FBI bust into their home, arrest them, and he then prosecuted them for espionage. Of course the biased media kept quiet and looked the other way. Their were a few exceptions. Here's one news report on it:
> 
> War on whistleblowers?
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did they blow the whistle on?  I watched the video and it never said.
Click to expand...

The whistleblower claimed Donald Trump solicited a foreign country  to help intervene in the 2020 election and that the White House sought to cover it up.


----------



## Lastamender

IM2 said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wish, but the RCP average shows the President's job approval ratings have been going straight up while the Democrats have their gossip fest.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> President Trump's average job approval ratings, 44.2% is higher than Obama's rating (according to Gallup) of 43% at this point in his first term.
> 
> Presidential Approval Ratings -- Barack Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Trump people are extremely stupid. OK, Trumps approval rating is one point higher than Obamas. And you think this insures his reelection. In your simple mind it means he's done better than Obama. And that's as simple as it is for you.
> 
> The problem with you being simple minded is Trump has a 44 percent approval rating with low unemployment and a strong economy. He's 1 point ahead of a man that had 9-10 percent unemployment and a severe recession.
> 
> Trump is in trouble and this impeachment inquiry is not helping him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point, which apparently went right over you head, is that the Democrats' impeachment farce is having now effect on the public's approval of President Trump.  The only people paying attention to these gossipy hearings are rabid Democrats like yourself and their supporters in left leaning media outlets.  The polls show voters are paying no attention.  Obama is irrelevant.  I only pointed his ratings to put President Trump's current rise in the polls in perspective and to demonstrate how futile the impeachment show is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are incapable of going over my head if you are repeating Trumps talking points. There is no increasing approval of Trump and 55 percent of the people support this inquiry. More than 13 million people watched day 1.
> 
> Here's how many people watched the first day of public impeachment hearings - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The average of the major polls clearly show the President's job approval ratings have been steadily climbing despite the hearings.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 54 percent of the nation disapproves of Trump. His disapproval numbers have consistently stayed between 53-58 percent. Let me know when his approval rating is 51 percent.
Click to expand...

Then why do this with an election around the corner? They know they cannot beat him.


----------



## toomuchtime_

IM2 said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wish, but the RCP average shows the President's job approval ratings have been going straight up while the Democrats have their gossip fest.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> President Trump's average job approval ratings, 44.2% is higher than Obama's rating (according to Gallup) of 43% at this point in his first term.
> 
> Presidential Approval Ratings -- Barack Obama
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, the public hearings began just 3 days ago and there have been only two pollsters out with approval ratings since then. Rasmussen, which has Trump increasing to 50%; And Reuters, which has him at 40%, same as the last time they released a poll.
> 
> So yeah, as I said, you're basing your observations on one poll historically favorable to Trump. That's not as revealing as you fool yourself into believing.
> 
> As far as comparing Gallup's poll numbers on Obama with all polls on Trump, that's very dishonest of you. A valid comparison would be all polls for both or just Gallup for both. The reason you don't want to compare both is because:
> 
> Approval  / disapproval
> Obama ... 43% / 48%
> Trump .... 41% / 57%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In fact, RCP lists six polls since the Pelosi announced the official opening of her impeachment show and the RCP link I gave you shows the average of all the major polls of President Trump's job approval ratings has been steadily climbing despite all the posturing of the Democrats in Congress.  Obama is of no importance but his poll numbers at this point in his in his first term compared to President Trump's shows that voters are not being influenced the hearings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try talking after all the witnesses have testified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol  Witnesses to what?  No one who has testified so far has any first hand knowledge on anything the President has done wrong.  Foe example, Marie Yovanovitch, who testified that she had no knowledge relevant to the allegations the Democrats were making against the President, did testify that the Obama administration was just as concerned about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine as President Trump is, but while Obama tried to hide the facts from the public, President Trump is determined to expose them.
> 
> Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits
> 
> As these proceedings continue, it will only get worse for the Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're wanting first hand knowledge why are you asking for the whistleblower? That bullshit excuse ain't going to cut it. As this inquiry continues, it only gets worse for Trump.
Click to expand...

In fact, as the polls show, as these hearings go on, it is getting better for Trump.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do we owe Ukraine anything especially for nothing in return?
> Every foreign deal comes with elements of benefit to both sides.  Except this one?
> 
> How is trying to investigate a crime committed years ago by a top US official, especially one involving trying to tamper with an election, "getting caught with your hand in a jar?"
> What was the political gain for Trump in any of this?  Biden's not even his opponent in next year's election!  Just a very unlikely one.
> WON'T IT BE FUNNY NOW after Hillary, Biden and the Democrat's using help from both Ukraine and Russia trying to smear Trump failed in 2016, that Trump is removed from office for trying to expose what went on only to have Biden then go on to become the new president anyway?!
> 
> Our conversion to Full Banana Republic will have been complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) congress approved military aid to Ukraine.  "power of the purse" belongs to congress.  The president can suspend this aid for purpose to benefit the country, but not for personal gain.
> 2) Suspending aid causes deaths.  If a foreign government acts to benefit a political party and the expense of another, it hurts foreign relations.
> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call.   Tampering with election?  Mueller investigated this.
> 4) Biden is at the top of many polls for the 2020 presidential race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Yes, he can suspend funds for that reason, and Trump laid out several. It's the Democrats who claim to be able to read minds, and mind reading should not be grounds for impeachment.
> 
> 2) Again, no evidence that Trump suspended anything for political reasons.  Ukraine officials had no idea the funds were suspended until a month after the phone call.  Obviously, they didn't drastically need them at the time.  What Trump provided to them in the past was sufficient.
> 
> 3)Yes, Biden was investigated by his bosses team. What did you really expect, a conviction?
> 
> 4) The election is a little less than a year away.  Trump nor anybody knows who the nominee will be.  What is evident is that Biden has been losing ground since spring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It matters not whether or not Biden wins the Democrat's nomination as he's still eligible to run in the election even if he loses their nomination.
> 
> Lying about whether or not Biden is a political rival of Trump's reveals your desperation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It matters not whether or not Biden wins the Democrat's nomination as *he's still eligible to run in the election even if he loses their nomination.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, short bus, according to you no natural born citizen over 35 can't be investigated during a presidential election year. Did your special ed teacher tell you that?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Moron, I said nothing of the sort. How the fuck do you keep getting this wrong?? I never said a candidate for president can't be investigated. You only think that's what I said because you're a flaming imbecile.  What I said was.... a president running for re-election is not allowed to solicit a foreign national to help find dirt on another candidate running for that same office.
> 
> Maybe you like having a lawless dictator run a banana republic where they can use he power of their political office to eliminate their competition, but most don't.
Click to expand...



Poor little short buy, I highlighted exactly what you said, being eligible to run for office is not an exemption from investigation. You commies are proving that on a daily basis. You're doing exactly what you're accusing Trump of doing. Don't think your short bus status excuses your hypocrisy.

.


----------



## IM2

Faun said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> He basically told the President of the Ukraine to announce an investigation into Biden or lose their military aid.
> 
> Nooooooo that's not bribery. Of course not. Can't be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did?  Can you point which page and paragraph in the transcript where he said that?  Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the transcript: "I would like you to do us a favor though".
> 
> Witness testimony points to bribery.
> John Bolton called it a "drug deal".
> William B Taylor Jr. says that aid was withheld until Zelensky announced new investigation of Bidens.  Sondland also said that such a deal being arranged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of them are actual witnesses to anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sondland isnt a first hand witness.
> he is a zero hand witness, aka, participant.
> Vindman was on the call.
> Mulvaney and Rick Perry need to be allowed to testify.
> 
> David Holmes summary:
> 
> 
> Not only did he hear Sondland talking to the President about investigations, and Sondland made clear to him afterwards he had just talked to the President.
> 
> 
> Sondland made clear that Trump didn't "give a shit about Ukraine" except for "big stuff" like "Biden investigations".
> 
> 
> Holmes immediately debriefed superiors at the embassy, so there are more witnesses.
> 
> 
> Holmes initially thought his testimony was pointless, because witnesses like Taylor and Yovanovitch are so consistent and unimpeachable. It was *only when Republicans started the laughable "hearsay" defense* that he realized his direct witness to the Trump phone call was significant.
> 
> 
> Holmes has new details about Lutsenko's conspiracy with Giuliani and Parnas/Fruman to oust Yovanovich, which SDNY has explicitly indicated is a core subject of their investigation and existing indictments.
> 
> 
> Not mentioned in this article, but Holmes was present as the embassy meeting at which they received the shocking news that OMB had placed a hold on aid in the days leading up to the Zelensky call, and were informed that "the order had come from the President".
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rumor has it that Parnas is singing like a bird to save his own skin.
Click to expand...


There will be more joining the chorus. Watch for Giuliani to become a singer. The last place a 70 something year old former US prosecuting attorney from NYC wants to be is in a New York federal prison facility.


----------



## Thinker101

Lakhota said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laura Ingraham Literally Said 'Attempted Bribery Is Not In Constitution'
> 
> Yes Fox News idiots are admitting the crime.
> 
> And newsflash, "attempted" criminal acts are crimes in themselves
> 
> He got caught in the act...because the whistle blower came forward...and that's the only reason he didn't succeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More proof that NaziCons are idiots.
Click to expand...


Gee, if he were in California and got less than $950 dollars it would have been petty theft thanks to you fricken loons,


----------



## Oddball

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Republicans spent much of the week complaining about how the people testifying in the impeachment hearings weren’t firsthand witnesses. Well, here was an actual transcript furnished by the White House and a firsthand witness to what Sondland was saying about Trump’s interest in Ukraine. Both suggest Trump wasn’t all that keen on Ukrainian good governance.” _ibid_
> 
> True.
> 
> Trump was only keen to ‘get dirt’ on Biden, at the expense of Ukrainian good governance.


----------



## IM2

toomuchtime_ said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, the public hearings began just 3 days ago and there have been only two pollsters out with approval ratings since then. Rasmussen, which has Trump increasing to 50%; And Reuters, which has him at 40%, same as the last time they released a poll.
> 
> So yeah, as I said, you're basing your observations on one poll historically favorable to Trump. That's not as revealing as you fool yourself into believing.
> 
> As far as comparing Gallup's poll numbers on Obama with all polls on Trump, that's very dishonest of you. A valid comparison would be all polls for both or just Gallup for both. The reason you don't want to compare both is because:
> 
> Approval  / disapproval
> Obama ... 43% / 48%
> Trump .... 41% / 57%
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, RCP lists six polls since the Pelosi announced the official opening of her impeachment show and the RCP link I gave you shows the average of all the major polls of President Trump's job approval ratings has been steadily climbing despite all the posturing of the Democrats in Congress.  Obama is of no importance but his poll numbers at this point in his in his first term compared to President Trump's shows that voters are not being influenced the hearings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try talking after all the witnesses have testified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol  Witnesses to what?  No one who has testified so far has any first hand knowledge on anything the President has done wrong.  Foe example, Marie Yovanovitch, who testified that she had no knowledge relevant to the allegations the Democrats were making against the President, did testify that the Obama administration was just as concerned about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine as President Trump is, but while Obama tried to hide the facts from the public, President Trump is determined to expose them.
> 
> Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits
> 
> As these proceedings continue, it will only get worse for the Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're wanting first hand knowledge why are you asking for the whistleblower? That bullshit excuse ain't going to cut it. As this inquiry continues, it only gets worse for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In fact, as the polls show, as these hearings go on, it is getting better for Trump.
Click to expand...


Of course it is. And next year The Preakness is going to be a unicorn race.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Flopper said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is behavior that cannot be defended.  To allow this type of bastardization of our foreign policy, to allow the executive to attack the loyal opposition in this manner, is an attack on the Republic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, there's not suppose to be opposition within the administration, loyal or otherwise. These fuckers are hired to carry out the policy of their elected boss, not try implement their own policy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Their own policy" is the policy of the United States as it had been for the past several years, supporting Ukraine's efforts to clean out the corrupt oligarchs subverting attempts at a fair and democratic government.  It was also the policy of the United States to support Ukraine militarily in its fight against Russian aggression.
> If the "boss" didn't like this policy, for whatever reason, he had every right to stand up and tell the State Department why and what he wanted done instead.  But Trump didn't do that, did he?  He got his private attorney and a bunch of thug friends to do it "under the table" and for the most part the current officials around the President closed their eyes to it and let it happen.  I'm grateful to the whistleblower and to the people who have testified to what happened.  Not because I couldn't cope with not having "my guy" elected, but because Trump is a crook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, had Trump had the 'whistleblower' arrested as a spy.....
> 
> 
> Obama did just that.
> 
> 
> The Obama administration had 8 whistleblowers. President Obama handled each one the same way - he had the FBI bust into their home, arrest them, and he then prosecuted them for espionage. Of course the biased media kept quiet and looked the other way. Their were a few exceptions. Here's one news report on it:
> 
> War on whistleblowers?
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did they blow the whistle on?  I watched the video and it never said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whistleblower claimed Donald Trump solicited a foreign country  to help intervene in the 2020 election and that the White House sought to cover it up.
Click to expand...

And to date there has been no evidence presented to support that claim.  The evidence that has been presented so far shows Obama was just as worried about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine but tries to hide the facts from the public and President Trump is determined to expose the facts to the public.

Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits


----------



## Synthaholic

depotoo said:


> The Washington Post.  Enough said.


Dumbass Trumper. Enough said.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump continues...
> 
> _"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it..."_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a liar, Zelensky spoke at length between the two requests, so did Trump.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ain't no lie. It's not my problem you lack the intelligence to understand the meaning of, _"the other thing..."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still here short bus? Trump didn't "continue" as your LIE indicated, Zelensky spoke next. Perhaps your special ed teacher can explain what "continued/continues" means.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wut? Zelensky spoke??? I guess that means Trump didn't also ask Zelensky to look into "the other thing" after asking him to look into the DNC server.
> 
> Are you ever not a retard??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor short bus, are you going to have to wait till Monday to ask your special ed teacher what "Trump Continues" means? You quoted Trump and then in your own lying words said "Trump continues", which he didn't. You got caught in your commie lie, just man up and admit it, short bus.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Poor, dumbfuck cuck, can't get anything right.






... *recommence or resume after interruption*, like Zelensky speaking after Trump asked him a favor to look into CrowdStrike and the DNC server -- and then Trump *continued* with _*"the other thing"*_  by asking another favor of Zelensky to also look into the Bidens.


----------



## jc456

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, she didn’t have any idea of any crime committed by the president.
> 
> 
> 
> Other do. His fat orange ass will be impeached
Click to expand...

Why weren’t they there then instead?


----------



## jc456

OKTexas said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess I should make the case for Blackmail. Yep that's what ol'Trumpybear did.  He tried to Blackmail that president into publicly announcing that the Ukraine was opening an investingation into the Bidens corruption.
> 
> Blackmail I tells ya.
> 
> Doesn't matter what you call it. The turd still stinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackmail is when you have something damaging about a person, and threaten to release that information unless your demands are met.  And when did Trump ever ask Zelensky to make anything public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many forms of blackmail are considered crimes under state or federal law. Most states treat blackmail as a type of extortion or coercion, which involves threats of violence or other harm in order to compel a person to do something.
> 
> Blackmail Law | Justia
> 
> What you call it doesn't change what he did or that it was done with corrupt intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's our problem with this.  He didn't do anything.  He asked a favor, and now we have this two month impeachment thing going on instead of the Congress doing their jobs.
> 
> What I call it doesn't change what he did, and what you call it doesn't change what he did either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its bribery. It is extortion. The fucker wanted help in the 2020 election and he was willing to use the power
> of the office and our tax dollars to get it. Fuck you for excusing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BS, he was trying to get to the bottom of interference in the 2016 elections and other corruption that occurred in Ukraine.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Which he’s allowed to do.


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you call that extortion, then what Biden did was worse, since what he did is what the commies are accusing Trump of doing.
> 
> 
> 
> What Biden said was fully approved by Obama and both House and Congress. It was not to get them to spew BS so Clinton could win. Just so we know more facts here.
> *Discussion of mod actions edited*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  When did Obama approve it?  When did both houses of Congress approve it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was a joint effort between the US & other nations.  biden, along with other american officials were our point men &  did not go rogue on this.
> 
> What really happened when Biden forced out Ukraine's top prosecutor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that link says what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you illiterate?
Click to expand...

It must be you


----------



## BULLDOG

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The excuses and so call defense republicans and trump have for his crimes with Ukraine keep falling apart and being replaced by new lies.
> 
> Analysis: Trump’s core impeachment defense suffers a double blow — including a self-inflicted one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I believe Trump is not doing himself any favors with his ranting on twatter the reality is Trump will not be convicted and remove...
Click to expand...


Perhaps not. The right doesn't care how unethical he is, or if if he breaks our laws but that doesn't mean he shouldn't be called out for his unethical, unlawful behavior.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

jc456 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, she didn’t have any idea of any crime committed by the president.
> 
> 
> 
> Other do. His fat orange ass will be impeached
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why weren’t they there then instead?
Click to expand...

Have you seen todays news?


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do we owe Ukraine anything especially for nothing in return?
> Every foreign deal comes with elements of benefit to both sides.  Except this one?
> 
> How is trying to investigate a crime committed years ago by a top US official, especially one involving trying to tamper with an election, "getting caught with your hand in a jar?"
> What was the political gain for Trump in any of this?  Biden's not even his opponent in next year's election!  Just a very unlikely one.
> WON'T IT BE FUNNY NOW after Hillary, Biden and the Democrat's using help from both Ukraine and Russia trying to smear Trump failed in 2016, that Trump is removed from office for trying to expose what went on only to have Biden then go on to become the new president anyway?!
> 
> Our conversion to Full Banana Republic will have been complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) congress approved military aid to Ukraine.  "power of the purse" belongs to congress.  The president can suspend this aid for purpose to benefit the country, but not for personal gain.
> 2) Suspending aid causes deaths.  If a foreign government acts to benefit a political party and the expense of another, it hurts foreign relations.
> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call.   Tampering with election?  Mueller investigated this.
> 4) Biden is at the top of many polls for the 2020 presidential race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1).  What did Trump personally gain?  Spell it out.  Did he get a whistle in his Fruit Loops?
> 2).  Suspending social security causes deaths.  Limited food stamps causes deaths.  Healthcare to a cost causes deaths.  All of the bills sitting in congress languishing while they fuck around yet again with this dog and pony show is causing deaths!
> 3).  Yeah, right.  Mueller investigated Biden.  That was part of the russian investigation into Trump?  You're a fucking idiot.
> 4).  Biden stands about as much chance being the DNC nominee as my grandmother sprouting wheels and being a go cart.  But I hope he does end up your candidate.  You deserve him.  Obumma 2.0 - 5.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, Biden could still be in the hunt for the 2020 presidential election even if he loses the Democratic nomination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh short bus, his competition is growing, not shrinking. But hey, his war chest is shrinking and he's laying off staff, not indications of a viable campaign. The two time loser has a lower chance of being nominated than beta boy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, despite your hollow post, he's still ahead of the rest....
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election 2020 - 2020 Democratic Presidential Nomination
Click to expand...



Oh bullshit, he's behind fauxchaunches and butty boy in Iowa. And I posted FACTS, nothing hollow about it. You're just interested in keeping your propaganda going at all costs. Quid Pro Joe is done, we're just waiting on the announcement.

.


----------



## Lastamender

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, she didn’t have any idea of any crime committed by the president.
> 
> 
> 
> Other do. His fat orange ass will be impeached
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why weren’t they there then instead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen todays news?
Click to expand...

Let me guess, it is something negative about Trump.


----------



## Faun

Ropey said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree with me then that the Senate will hold a trial, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> I'm hoping with you. I hope you're right.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I asked you why they wouldn't but you don't seem to have an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link
> 
> You just want plausible deniability... but it's not possible let alone plausible.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're deranged. I didn't seek plausible deniability, I asked you why they wouldn't hold a trial. I can think of several reasons why they would but none for why they wouldn't.  Seems you agree with me as you can't seem to name a single reason why they wouldn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lady doth protest ... and yet she knows what I posted and what it means.
> 
> The first witnesses that the republicans will call.
> 
> The left do not want that.
> 
> While I want to watch the entire thing.
Click to expand...

I ain't no lady, I doth not protest, you're deranged, and you can't think of a single reason not to hold a trial -- which is what I said, which you say you don't agree with.


----------



## Flopper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see. So what you're saying is that any VP can conduct themselves in an illegal way, and nobody can even look into it in the next administration if they are running for President?  Where is that written by the way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't come close to saying anything like that.  Don't be ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you did.  What you said is that because Trump withheld money for whatever reason, and it benefits him, that's an impeachable offense, even though there's absolutely no evidence that his actions did anything for his campaign, given the fact Biden is not his challenger yet in the presidential race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't improve it.  What I said was:  "That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense."
> 
> What you've spilled on the page is some nonsense you wish I had said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you said is like the call transcript.  It's available for all to see.
> 
> Trump holds up money to Ukraine for whatever purposes he held it up for.  But because it may have also benefited him in the event he ran against Biden, that makes it an impeachable offense.  Did you not say that?
> 
> And if so, that means that Trump couldn't have held up the money for any reason, even if he knew it would end up in corrupt hands, because Biden is in the race.  Did you not say that???
Click to expand...

So you're saying it is just a coincidence that Trump withheld the military aid just days before the phone call.  And it's just coincidental that Trump dropped a request that Zelensky open a corruption investigation when discussing military aid in the phone conversation.  And of course, it's just a coincidence that Biden's son worked for the company to be investigated.  And it was coincidental that Trump fired the Ambassador to the Ukraine, who was not on the Trump team, just weeks before the phone call.  And of course Zelensky's much sought after meeting with the president was being delayed.
*
WOW! What a strange series of coincidences. *


----------



## deannalw

Synthaholic said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Washington Post.  Enough said.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass Trumper. Enough said.
Click to expand...



Speaking of dumbass... you're avatar is one of the best ever.


----------



## deannalw

BULLDOG said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The excuses and so call defense republicans and trump have for his crimes with Ukraine keep falling apart and being replaced by new lies.
> 
> Analysis: Trump’s core impeachment defense suffers a double blow — including a self-inflicted one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I believe Trump is not doing himself any favors with his ranting on twatter the reality is Trump will not be convicted and remove...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps not. The right doesn't care how unethical he is, or if if he breaks our laws but that doesn't mean he shouldn't be called out for his unethical, unlawful behavior.
Click to expand...



We don't know how much they'd care because it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## OKTexas

IM2 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, yep, with some defections from the Ds. Right now I don't even see this crap making it to the senate. Like I said before, this is nothing but a commie campaign trick, pulling anything they can to try to effect public opinion.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it will go to trial.  being removed is a whole other animal - but he'll get a trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bet the farm on it child. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * McConnell Shuts Down Early Dismissal Option for Impeachment Articles, Says Senate Will ‘Have to Have a Trial’ *
> By Mairead McArdle
> November 13, 2019 4:10 PM
> Trump Impeachment -- Mitch McConnell Shuts Down Early Dismissal Option for Impeachment Articles | National Review
> 
> is devon nunes' cow on that there farm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I don't see the house even voting on articles. They don't want to commit political suicide.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to stop watching fox.
Click to expand...



Several commiecrats said they were embarrassed by last Wednesday, off the record of course, but cracks are forming. Just keep watching mslsd and you'll be shocked right along with the other low information voters when impeachment doesn't happen.

.


----------



## Faun

toomuchtime_ said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to me, it will be entertaining as fuck. Best election cycle evah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that President Trump's job approval ratings continue to grow while the Democrats are holding the Pelosi-Schiff production of Impeachment Theater, suggests that this nonsense will not harm President Trump in any way, but yesterday's revelation by Marie Yovanovitch that the Obama administration was just as worried about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine as President Trump is may very well end Biden's chances for the nomination even before Deval Patrick enters the race and takes the black vote away from Biden.
> 
> Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch revealed at an impeachment hearing Friday that Hunter Biden’s job at a Ukrainian energy company Burisma Holding was a major issue for the Obama White House.
> 
> She acknowledged that the Obama State Department included coaching her to answer questions about former Vice President Joseph R. Biden’s son Hunter when she faced Senate confirmation hearings for the ambassador post in 2016.
> 
> “It wasn’t just generally about Burisma and corruption. It was specifically about Hunter Biden and Burisma. Is that correct?” asked Rep. Elise Stefanik, New York Republican.
> 
> Yes it is,” Ms. Yovanovitch responded.
> 
> President Trump’s request for an investigation of alleged corruption involving the Bidens and Burisma is at the heart of Democrats’ impeachment case that the president abused his office for personal political gain.
> 
> “For the millions of Americans watching, President Obama’s own State Department was so concerned about potential conflicts of interest from Hunter Biden’s role at Burisma that they raised it themselves while prepping this wonderful ambassador nominee before her confirmation,” Ms. Stefanik said. “And yet our Democratic colleagues and the chairman of this committee cry foul when we dare ask that same question that the Obama State Department was so concerned about. But we will continue asking it.”
> 
> Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits
> 
> The difference is that while Obama tried to hide the facts of the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine from Congress and the American people, President Trump is determined to expose them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"The fact that President Trump's job approval ratings continue to grow while the Democrats are holding the Pelosi-Schiff production of Impeachment Theater, suggests that this nonsense will not harm President Trump in any way"*_
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> According to one Republican-leaning poll which is almost always higher than every other poll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wish, but the RCP average shows the President's job approval ratings have been going straight up while the Democrats have their gossip fest.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> President Trump's average job approval ratings, 44.2% is higher than Obama's rating (according to Gallup) of 43% at this point in his first term.
> 
> Presidential Approval Ratings -- Barack Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, the public hearings began just 3 days ago and there have been only two pollsters out with approval ratings since then. Rasmussen, which has Trump increasing to 50%; And Reuters, which has him at 40%, same as the last time they released a poll.
> 
> So yeah, as I said, you're basing your observations on one poll historically favorable to Trump. That's not as revealing as you fool yourself into believing.
> 
> As far as comparing Gallup's poll numbers on Obama with all polls on Trump, that's very dishonest of you. A valid comparison would be all polls for both or just Gallup for both. The reason you don't want to compare both is because:
> 
> Approval  / disapproval
> Obama ... 43% / 48%
> Trump .... 41% / 57%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In fact, RCP lists six polls since the Pelosi announced the official opening of her impeachment show and the RCP link I gave you shows the average of all the major polls of President Trump's job approval ratings has been steadily climbing despite all the posturing of the Democrats in Congress.  Obama is of no importance but his poll numbers at this point in his in his first term compared to President Trump's shows that voters are not being influenced the hearings.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

You're fucking deranged too.

Pelosi announced that on September 24th. At that time, Trump's average job approval rating was *45.3%*....



 


Trump is currently at *44.2%*.

I know you brain-dead cons really suck at math, but here in the real world, *44.2% is actually less than 45.3%*. Also, Trump's disapproval rating is up nearly 2 points since that date, from *52.1%* to *54%*.


----------



## bripat9643

dudmuck said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I said bribery is an impeachable offense.  Trump didn't bribe anybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He basically told the President of the Ukraine to announce an investigation into Biden or lose their military aid.
> 
> Nooooooo that's not bribery. Of course not. Can't be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did?  Can you point which page and paragraph in the transcript where he said that?  Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the transcript: "I would like you to do us a favor though".
> 
> Witness testimony points to bribery.
> John Bolton called it a "drug deal".
> William B Taylor Jr. says that aid was withheld until Zelensky announced new investigation of Bidens.  Sondland also said that such a deal being arranged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of them are actual witnesses to anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sondland isnt a first hand witness.
> he is a zero hand witness, aka, participant.
> Vindman was on the call.
> Mulvaney and Rick Perry need to be allowed to testify.
> 
> David Holmes summary:
> 
> 
> Not only did he hear Sondland talking to the President about investigations, and Sondland made clear to him afterwards he had just talked to the President.
> 
> 
> Sondland made clear that Trump didn't "give a shit about Ukraine" except for "big stuff" like "Biden investigations".
> 
> 
> Holmes immediately debriefed superiors at the embassy, so there are more witnesses.
> 
> 
> Holmes initially thought his testimony was pointless, because witnesses like Taylor and Yovanovitch are so consistent and unimpeachable. It was *only when Republicans started the laughable "hearsay" defense* that he realized his direct witness to the Trump phone call was significant.
> 
> 
> Holmes has new details about Lutsenko's conspiracy with Giuliani and Parnas/Fruman to oust Yovanovich, which SDNY has explicitly indicated is a core subject of their investigation and existing indictments.
> 
> 
> Not mentioned in this article, but Holmes was present as the embassy meeting at which they received the shocking news that OMB had placed a hold on aid in the days leading up to the Zelensky call, and were informed that "the order had come from the President".
Click to expand...

There's nothing "laughable" about the hearsay defense accept your belief that such evidence can be admitted in court.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

BULLDOG said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The excuses and so call defense republicans and trump have for his crimes with Ukraine keep falling apart and being replaced by new lies.
> 
> Analysis: Trump’s core impeachment defense suffers a double blow — including a self-inflicted one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I believe Trump is not doing himself any favors with his ranting on twatter the reality is Trump will not be convicted and remove...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps not. The right doesn't care how unethical he is, or if if he breaks our laws but that doesn't mean he shouldn't be called out for his unethical, unlawful behavior.
Click to expand...


Which law did he break?  Why is it you TDS libtards cannot find any support for any crime?

Three people have already testified that Trump did nothing illegal.  Who else does Shiff-for-brains have up his sleeve?


----------



## Faun

toomuchtime_ said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*"The fact that President Trump's job approval ratings continue to grow while the Democrats are holding the Pelosi-Schiff production of Impeachment Theater, suggests that this nonsense will not harm President Trump in any way"*_
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> According to one Republican-leaning poll which is almost always higher than every other poll.
> 
> 
> 
> You wish, but the RCP average shows the President's job approval ratings have been going straight up while the Democrats have their gossip fest.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> President Trump's average job approval ratings, 44.2% is higher than Obama's rating (according to Gallup) of 43% at this point in his first term.
> 
> Presidential Approval Ratings -- Barack Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Trump people are extremely stupid. OK, Trumps approval rating is one point higher than Obamas. And you think this insures his reelection. In your simple mind it means he's done better than Obama. And that's as simple as it is for you.
> 
> The problem with you being simple minded is Trump has a 44 percent approval rating with low unemployment and a strong economy. He's 1 point ahead of a man that had 9-10 percent unemployment and a severe recession.
> 
> Trump is in trouble and this impeachment inquiry is not helping him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point, which apparently went right over you head, is that the Democrats' impeachment farce is having now effect on the public's approval of President Trump.  The only people paying attention to these gossipy hearings are rabid Democrats like yourself and their supporters in left leaning media outlets.  The polls show voters are paying no attention.  Obama is irrelevant.  I only pointed his ratings to put President Trump's current rise in the polls in perspective and to demonstrate how futile the impeachment show is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are incapable of going over my head if you are repeating Trumps talking points. There is no increasing approval of Trump and 55 percent of the people support this inquiry. More than 13 million people watched day 1.
> 
> Here's how many people watched the first day of public impeachment hearings - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The average of the major polls clearly show the President's job approval ratings have been steadily climbing despite the hearings.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
Click to expand...

Again, according to one poll only -- Rasmussen, not surprisingly.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller did the job he was supposed to do -- find the truth. Do you disagree he found the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... He exonerated Trump.
> 
> But we knew there was never any evidence of Russian Collusion.
> 
> Just like the newest fakiest fad of Quid Pro Quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree that Mueller did an exemplary job, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No short bus, he didn't. He had tunnel vision on Russia and ignored other countries that interfered.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck.... that's because Mueller was instructed to look into the Russian hacking and folks connected to the campaign with Russian connections.
> 
> Are you ever not a retard??
Click to expand...



Poor little short bus, he was supposed to be looking into foreign interference in the 2016, hes lackeys went to 13 countries but willfully bypassed Ukraine, even a Ukraine court said Ukrainians interfered in the US election to aid the bitch. He had plenty of time to go after unrelated items but not one that was related to his mandate. Go figure.

.


----------



## BULLDOG

deannalw said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The excuses and so call defense republicans and trump have for his crimes with Ukraine keep falling apart and being replaced by new lies.
> 
> Analysis: Trump’s core impeachment defense suffers a double blow — including a self-inflicted one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I believe Trump is not doing himself any favors with his ranting on twatter the reality is Trump will not be convicted and remove...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps not. The right doesn't care how unethical he is, or if if he breaks our laws but that doesn't mean he shouldn't be called out for his unethical, unlawful behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know how much they'd care because it hasn't happened yet.
Click to expand...


I don't think you really believe that. For some reason, your hatred for non-Trump supporters forces you to make absurd claims, and accept unethical behavior just for spite.


----------



## toobfreak

RealDave said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do we owe Ukraine anything especially for nothing in return?
> Every foreign deal comes with elements of benefit to both sides.  Except this one?
> 
> How is trying to investigate a crime committed years ago by a top US official, especially one involving trying to tamper with an election, "getting caught with your hand in a jar?"
> What was the political gain for Trump in any of this?  Biden's not even his opponent in next year's election!  Just a very unlikely one.
> WON'T IT BE FUNNY NOW after Hillary, Biden and the Democrat's using help from both Ukraine and Russia trying to smear Trump failed in 2016, that Trump is removed from office for trying to expose what went on only to have Biden then go on to become the new president anyway?!
> 
> Our conversion to Full Banana Republic will have been complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) congress approved military aid to Ukraine.  "power of the purse" belongs to congress.  The president can suspend this aid for purpose to benefit the country, but not for personal gain.
> 2) Suspending aid causes deaths.  If a foreign government acts to benefit a political party and the expense of another, it hurts foreign relations.
> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call.   Tampering with election?  Mueller investigated this.
> 4) Biden is at the top of many polls for the 2020 presidential race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Yes, he can suspend funds for that reason, and Trump laid out several. It's the Democrats who claim to be able to read minds, and mind reading should not be grounds for impeachment.
> 
> 2) Again, no evidence that Trump suspended anything for political reasons.  Ukraine officials had no idea the funds were suspended until a month after the phone call.  Obviously, they didn't drastically need them at the time.  What Trump provided to them in the past was sufficient.
> 
> 3)Yes, Biden was investigated by his bosses team. What did you really expect, a conviction?
> 
> 4) The election is a little less than a year away.  Trump nor anybody knows who the nominee will be.  What is evident is that Biden has been losing ground since spring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) withholding funds for policial purpose is abuse of power.  Or, asking another country to announce fake investigation of polical opponent also is abuse of power.   Together its bribery.
> 
> 2) "If you don't announce that it's a bank robbery, it's not a bank robbery!"
> 
> 3) can you read? it says Ukraine investigated the Bidens
> 
> 4) Trump benefits from one of the leading opposing candidates under "investigation"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you are admitting that Obama and Kerry abused power by withholding funds from Iran for many years?  That cost lives!  They withheld aid from the Kurds for years!  Abuse of power!  That cost lives!  How many more do you want?  Where is the prosecution???!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Withholding funds because of good for America is not the same as withholding fund for political reasons.  Even a stupid fuck like you knows this.
Click to expand...



But apparently a stupid fuck like you can't tell the difference between KNOWING THE REASONS why a president did something, and just thinking they do from reading a few web reports, stupid fuck.  Have you bothered to ask Donald Trump?  For he is the only person who truly KNOWS why he did xyz, you stupid fuck!


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller was a joke. It was an investigation looking for a crime, same as this Adam ScHITt show impeachment inquiry, an impeachment LOOKING FOR A CRIME.
> 
> Democrats are the party of TRASH. They are corrupt to the core, along with their DEMOCRAT PROPAGANDA WING that carries the water and covers for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller did the job he was supposed to do -- find the truth. Do you disagree he found the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller produced nothing we didn't already know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? How were we to confirm it unless it was investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey short bus, are you going to apply that same standard to Ukraine and the Bidens?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Looks like I got under someone's skin.
Click to expand...



Wrong answer short bus, just pointing out your extreme hypocrisy.

.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Faun said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that President Trump's job approval ratings continue to grow while the Democrats are holding the Pelosi-Schiff production of Impeachment Theater, suggests that this nonsense will not harm President Trump in any way, but yesterday's revelation by Marie Yovanovitch that the Obama administration was just as worried about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine as President Trump is may very well end Biden's chances for the nomination even before Deval Patrick enters the race and takes the black vote away from Biden.
> 
> Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch revealed at an impeachment hearing Friday that Hunter Biden’s job at a Ukrainian energy company Burisma Holding was a major issue for the Obama White House.
> 
> She acknowledged that the Obama State Department included coaching her to answer questions about former Vice President Joseph R. Biden’s son Hunter when she faced Senate confirmation hearings for the ambassador post in 2016.
> 
> “It wasn’t just generally about Burisma and corruption. It was specifically about Hunter Biden and Burisma. Is that correct?” asked Rep. Elise Stefanik, New York Republican.
> 
> Yes it is,” Ms. Yovanovitch responded.
> 
> President Trump’s request for an investigation of alleged corruption involving the Bidens and Burisma is at the heart of Democrats’ impeachment case that the president abused his office for personal political gain.
> 
> “For the millions of Americans watching, President Obama’s own State Department was so concerned about potential conflicts of interest from Hunter Biden’s role at Burisma that they raised it themselves while prepping this wonderful ambassador nominee before her confirmation,” Ms. Stefanik said. “And yet our Democratic colleagues and the chairman of this committee cry foul when we dare ask that same question that the Obama State Department was so concerned about. But we will continue asking it.”
> 
> Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits
> 
> The difference is that while Obama tried to hide the facts of the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine from Congress and the American people, President Trump is determined to expose them.
> 
> 
> 
> _*"The fact that President Trump's job approval ratings continue to grow while the Democrats are holding the Pelosi-Schiff production of Impeachment Theater, suggests that this nonsense will not harm President Trump in any way"*_
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> According to one Republican-leaning poll which is almost always higher than every other poll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wish, but the RCP average shows the President's job approval ratings have been going straight up while the Democrats have their gossip fest.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> President Trump's average job approval ratings, 44.2% is higher than Obama's rating (according to Gallup) of 43% at this point in his first term.
> 
> Presidential Approval Ratings -- Barack Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, the public hearings began just 3 days ago and there have been only two pollsters out with approval ratings since then. Rasmussen, which has Trump increasing to 50%; And Reuters, which has him at 40%, same as the last time they released a poll.
> 
> So yeah, as I said, you're basing your observations on one poll historically favorable to Trump. That's not as revealing as you fool yourself into believing.
> 
> As far as comparing Gallup's poll numbers on Obama with all polls on Trump, that's very dishonest of you. A valid comparison would be all polls for both or just Gallup for both. The reason you don't want to compare both is because:
> 
> Approval  / disapproval
> Obama ... 43% / 48%
> Trump .... 41% / 57%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In fact, RCP lists six polls since the Pelosi announced the official opening of her impeachment show and the RCP link I gave you shows the average of all the major polls of President Trump's job approval ratings has been steadily climbing despite all the posturing of the Democrats in Congress.  Obama is of no importance but his poll numbers at this point in his in his first term compared to President Trump's shows that voters are not being influenced the hearings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged too.
> 
> Pelosi announced that on September 24th. At that time, Trump's average job approval rating was *45.3%*....
> 
> View attachment 290223
> 
> 
> Trump is currently at *44.2%*.
> 
> I know you brain-dead cons really suck at math, but here in the real world, *44.2% is actually less than 45.3%*. Also, Trump's disapproval rating is up nearly 2 points since that date, from *52.1%* to *54%*.
Click to expand...

His approval ratings took a hit when she announced the formal impeachment hearings and a larger one when he pulled US troops from northern Syria, but his ratings have been climbing back ever since.  It is clear that voters are not being influenced by Schiff's gossipy hearings.


----------



## BULLDOG

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The excuses and so call defense republicans and trump have for his crimes with Ukraine keep falling apart and being replaced by new lies.
> 
> Analysis: Trump’s core impeachment defense suffers a double blow — including a self-inflicted one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I believe Trump is not doing himself any favors with his ranting on twatter the reality is Trump will not be convicted and remove...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps not. The right doesn't care how unethical he is, or if if he breaks our laws but that doesn't mean he shouldn't be called out for his unethical, unlawful behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which law did he break?  Why is it you TDS libtards cannot find any support for any crime?
> 
> Three people have already testified that Trump did nothing illegal.  Who else does Shiff-for-brains have up his sleeve?
Click to expand...


Who were those people and what qualifies them to make that determination?


----------



## Faun

toomuchtime_ said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Trump people are extremely stupid. OK, Trumps approval rating is one point higher than Obamas. And you think this insures his reelection. In your simple mind it means he's done better than Obama. And that's as simple as it is for you.
> 
> The problem with you being simple minded is Trump has a 44 percent approval rating with low unemployment and a strong economy. He's 1 point ahead of a man that had 9-10 percent unemployment and a severe recession.
> 
> Trump is in trouble and this impeachment inquiry is not helping him.
> 
> 
> 
> My point, which apparently went right over you head, is that the Democrats' impeachment farce is having now effect on the public's approval of President Trump.  The only people paying attention to these gossipy hearings are rabid Democrats like yourself and their supporters in left leaning media outlets.  The polls show voters are paying no attention.  Obama is irrelevant.  I only pointed his ratings to put President Trump's current rise in the polls in perspective and to demonstrate how futile the impeachment show is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are incapable of going over my head if you are repeating Trumps talking points. There is no increasing approval of Trump and 55 percent of the people support this inquiry. More than 13 million people watched day 1.
> 
> Here's how many people watched the first day of public impeachment hearings - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The average of the major polls clearly show the President's job approval ratings have been steadily climbing despite the hearings.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 54 percent of the nation disapproves of Trump. His disapproval numbers have consistently stayed between 53-58 percent. Let me know when his approval rating is 51 percent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact is Trump's approval ratings are higher than Obama's were at this point in Obama's first term, and this despite the impeachment farce the Democrats are holding in the House.
Click to expand...

That's not actually a fact. That's your dementia speaking. The fact is Obama was at *45.4%* while Trump is at *45.3%.*
And Obama's disapproval rating was *50.5%* while Trump's is *54%*.

You just can't stop lying, can ya?


----------



## toomuchtime_

Faun said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wish, but the RCP average shows the President's job approval ratings have been going straight up while the Democrats have their gossip fest.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> President Trump's average job approval ratings, 44.2% is higher than Obama's rating (according to Gallup) of 43% at this point in his first term.
> 
> Presidential Approval Ratings -- Barack Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Trump people are extremely stupid. OK, Trumps approval rating is one point higher than Obamas. And you think this insures his reelection. In your simple mind it means he's done better than Obama. And that's as simple as it is for you.
> 
> The problem with you being simple minded is Trump has a 44 percent approval rating with low unemployment and a strong economy. He's 1 point ahead of a man that had 9-10 percent unemployment and a severe recession.
> 
> Trump is in trouble and this impeachment inquiry is not helping him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point, which apparently went right over you head, is that the Democrats' impeachment farce is having now effect on the public's approval of President Trump.  The only people paying attention to these gossipy hearings are rabid Democrats like yourself and their supporters in left leaning media outlets.  The polls show voters are paying no attention.  Obama is irrelevant.  I only pointed his ratings to put President Trump's current rise in the polls in perspective and to demonstrate how futile the impeachment show is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are incapable of going over my head if you are repeating Trumps talking points. There is no increasing approval of Trump and 55 percent of the people support this inquiry. More than 13 million people watched day 1.
> 
> Here's how many people watched the first day of public impeachment hearings - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The average of the major polls clearly show the President's job approval ratings have been steadily climbing despite the hearings.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, according to one poll only -- Rasmussen, not surprisingly.
Click to expand...

No, according to the RCP average of all the major polls.


----------



## Faun

Flopper said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is behavior that cannot be defended.  To allow this type of bastardization of our foreign policy, to allow the executive to attack the loyal opposition in this manner, is an attack on the Republic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, there's not suppose to be opposition within the administration, loyal or otherwise. These fuckers are hired to carry out the policy of their elected boss, not try implement their own policy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Their own policy" is the policy of the United States as it had been for the past several years, supporting Ukraine's efforts to clean out the corrupt oligarchs subverting attempts at a fair and democratic government.  It was also the policy of the United States to support Ukraine militarily in its fight against Russian aggression.
> If the "boss" didn't like this policy, for whatever reason, he had every right to stand up and tell the State Department why and what he wanted done instead.  But Trump didn't do that, did he?  He got his private attorney and a bunch of thug friends to do it "under the table" and for the most part the current officials around the President closed their eyes to it and let it happen.  I'm grateful to the whistleblower and to the people who have testified to what happened.  Not because I couldn't cope with not having "my guy" elected, but because Trump is a crook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, had Trump had the 'whistleblower' arrested as a spy.....
> 
> 
> Obama did just that.
> 
> 
> The Obama administration had 8 whistleblowers. President Obama handled each one the same way - he had the FBI bust into their home, arrest them, and he then prosecuted them for espionage. Of course the biased media kept quiet and looked the other way. Their were a few exceptions. Here's one news report on it:
> 
> War on whistleblowers?
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did they blow the whistle on?  I watched the video and it never said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whistleblower claimed Donald Trump solicited a foreign country  to help intervene in the 2020 election and that the White House sought to cover it up.
Click to expand...

Which is exactly what Trump did.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Faun said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point, which apparently went right over you head, is that the Democrats' impeachment farce is having now effect on the public's approval of President Trump.  The only people paying attention to these gossipy hearings are rabid Democrats like yourself and their supporters in left leaning media outlets.  The polls show voters are paying no attention.  Obama is irrelevant.  I only pointed his ratings to put President Trump's current rise in the polls in perspective and to demonstrate how futile the impeachment show is.
> 
> 
> 
> You are incapable of going over my head if you are repeating Trumps talking points. There is no increasing approval of Trump and 55 percent of the people support this inquiry. More than 13 million people watched day 1.
> 
> Here's how many people watched the first day of public impeachment hearings - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The average of the major polls clearly show the President's job approval ratings have been steadily climbing despite the hearings.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 54 percent of the nation disapproves of Trump. His disapproval numbers have consistently stayed between 53-58 percent. Let me know when his approval rating is 51 percent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact is Trump's approval ratings are higher than Obama's were at this point in Obama's first term, and this despite the impeachment farce the Democrats are holding in the House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not actually a fact. That's your dementia speaking. The fact is Obama was at *45.4%* while Trump is at *45.3%.*
> And Obama's disapproval rating was *50.5%* while Trump's is *54%*.
> 
> You just can't stop lying, can ya?
> 
> View attachment 290224
Click to expand...

You should contact Gallup and tell them they got it all wrong.


----------



## OKTexas

IM2 said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to you they will be embarrassing themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to me, it will be entertaining as fuck. Best election cycle evah!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that President Trump's job approval ratings continue to grow while the Democrats are holding the Pelosi-Schiff production of Impeachment Theater, suggests that this nonsense will not harm President Trump in any way, but yesterday's revelation by Marie Yovanovitch that the Obama administration was just as worried about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine as President Trump is may very well end Biden's chances for the nomination even before Deval Patrick enters the race and takes the black vote away from Biden.
> 
> Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch revealed at an impeachment hearing Friday that Hunter Biden’s job at a Ukrainian energy company Burisma Holding was a major issue for the Obama White House.
> 
> She acknowledged that the Obama State Department included coaching her to answer questions about former Vice President Joseph R. Biden’s son Hunter when she faced Senate confirmation hearings for the ambassador post in 2016.
> 
> “It wasn’t just generally about Burisma and corruption. It was specifically about Hunter Biden and Burisma. Is that correct?” asked Rep. Elise Stefanik, New York Republican.
> 
> Yes it is,” Ms. Yovanovitch responded.
> 
> President Trump’s request for an investigation of alleged corruption involving the Bidens and Burisma is at the heart of Democrats’ impeachment case that the president abused his office for personal political gain.
> 
> “For the millions of Americans watching, President Obama’s own State Department was so concerned about potential conflicts of interest from Hunter Biden’s role at Burisma that they raised it themselves while prepping this wonderful ambassador nominee before her confirmation,” Ms. Stefanik said. “And yet our Democratic colleagues and the chairman of this committee cry foul when we dare ask that same question that the Obama State Department was so concerned about. But we will continue asking it.”
> 
> Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits
> 
> The difference is that while Obama tried to hide the facts of the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine from Congress and the American people, President Trump is determined to expose them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"The fact that President Trump's job approval ratings continue to grow while the Democrats are holding the Pelosi-Schiff production of Impeachment Theater, suggests that this nonsense will not harm President Trump in any way"*_
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> According to one Republican-leaning poll which is almost always higher than every other poll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wish, but the RCP average shows the President's job approval ratings have been going straight up while the Democrats have their gossip fest.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> President Trump's average job approval ratings, 44.2% is higher than Obama's rating (according to Gallup) of 43% at this point in his first term.
> 
> Presidential Approval Ratings -- Barack Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Trump people are extremely stupid. OK, Trumps approval rating is one point higher than Obamas. And you think this insures his reelection. In your simple mind it means he's done better than Obama. And that's as simple as it is for you.
> 
> The problem with you being simple minded is Trump has a 44 percent approval rating with low unemployment and a strong economy. He's 1 point ahead of a man that had 9-10 percent unemployment and a severe recession.
> 
> Trump is in trouble and this impeachment inquiry is not helping him.
Click to expand...



And he has commie Pravda bashing him 24/7, if that weren't the case he'd 40 points higher than maobama ever was.

.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) congress approved military aid to Ukraine.  "power of the purse" belongs to congress.  The president can suspend this aid for purpose to benefit the country, but not for personal gain.
> 2) Suspending aid causes deaths.  If a foreign government acts to benefit a political party and the expense of another, it hurts foreign relations.
> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call.   Tampering with election?  Mueller investigated this.
> 4) Biden is at the top of many polls for the 2020 presidential race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Yes, he can suspend funds for that reason, and Trump laid out several. It's the Democrats who claim to be able to read minds, and mind reading should not be grounds for impeachment.
> 
> 2) Again, no evidence that Trump suspended anything for political reasons.  Ukraine officials had no idea the funds were suspended until a month after the phone call.  Obviously, they didn't drastically need them at the time.  What Trump provided to them in the past was sufficient.
> 
> 3)Yes, Biden was investigated by his bosses team. What did you really expect, a conviction?
> 
> 4) The election is a little less than a year away.  Trump nor anybody knows who the nominee will be.  What is evident is that Biden has been losing ground since spring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It matters not whether or not Biden wins the Democrat's nomination as he's still eligible to run in the election even if he loses their nomination.
> 
> Lying about whether or not Biden is a political rival of Trump's reveals your desperation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It matters not whether or not Biden wins the Democrat's nomination as *he's still eligible to run in the election even if he loses their nomination.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, short bus, according to you no natural born citizen over 35 can't be investigated during a presidential election year. Did your special ed teacher tell you that?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Moron, I said nothing of the sort. How the fuck do you keep getting this wrong?? I never said a candidate for president can't be investigated. You only think that's what I said because you're a flaming imbecile.  What I said was.... a president running for re-election is not allowed to solicit a foreign national to help find dirt on another candidate running for that same office.
> 
> Maybe you like having a lawless dictator run a banana republic where they can use he power of their political office to eliminate their competition, but most don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little short buy, I highlighted exactly what you said, being eligible to run for office is not an exemption from investigation. You commies are proving that on a daily basis. You're doing exactly what you're accusing Trump of doing. Don't think your short bus status excuses your hypocrisy.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

You're fucking demented, dumbfuck cuck -- I never said Biden couldn't be investigated. I never said he shouldn't be investigated. You only think I said that because you're totally fucked in the head (i.e., typical conservative). I said Trump can't ask a foreign national to investigate Biden.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) congress approved military aid to Ukraine.  "power of the purse" belongs to congress.  The president can suspend this aid for purpose to benefit the country, but not for personal gain.
> 2) Suspending aid causes deaths.  If a foreign government acts to benefit a political party and the expense of another, it hurts foreign relations.
> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call.   Tampering with election?  Mueller investigated this.
> 4) Biden is at the top of many polls for the 2020 presidential race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1).  What did Trump personally gain?  Spell it out.  Did he get a whistle in his Fruit Loops?
> 2).  Suspending social security causes deaths.  Limited food stamps causes deaths.  Healthcare to a cost causes deaths.  All of the bills sitting in congress languishing while they fuck around yet again with this dog and pony show is causing deaths!
> 3).  Yeah, right.  Mueller investigated Biden.  That was part of the russian investigation into Trump?  You're a fucking idiot.
> 4).  Biden stands about as much chance being the DNC nominee as my grandmother sprouting wheels and being a go cart.  But I hope he does end up your candidate.  You deserve him.  Obumma 2.0 - 5.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, Biden could still be in the hunt for the 2020 presidential election even if he loses the Democratic nomination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh short bus, his competition is growing, not shrinking. But hey, his war chest is shrinking and he's laying off staff, not indications of a viable campaign. The two time loser has a lower chance of being nominated than beta boy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, despite your hollow post, he's still ahead of the rest....
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election 2020 - 2020 Democratic Presidential Nomination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bullshit, he's behind fauxchaunches and butty boy in Iowa. And I posted FACTS, nothing hollow about it. You're just interested in keeping your propaganda going at all costs. Quid Pro Joe is done, we're just waiting on the announcement.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Dumbfuck cuck ... Trump lost Iowa.


----------



## jc456

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, she didn’t have any idea of any crime committed by the president.
> 
> 
> 
> Other do. His fat orange ass will be impeached
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why weren’t they there then instead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen todays news?
Click to expand...

Naw, I’ve been with family


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

BULLDOG said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The excuses and so call defense republicans and trump have for his crimes with Ukraine keep falling apart and being replaced by new lies.
> 
> Analysis: Trump’s core impeachment defense suffers a double blow — including a self-inflicted one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I believe Trump is not doing himself any favors with his ranting on twatter the reality is Trump will not be convicted and remove...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps not. The right doesn't care how unethical he is, or if if he breaks our laws but that doesn't mean he shouldn't be called out for his unethical, unlawful behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which law did he break?  Why is it you TDS libtards cannot find any support for any crime?
> 
> Three people have already testified that Trump did nothing illegal.  Who else does Shiff-for-brains have up his sleeve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who were those people and what qualifies them to make that determination?
Click to expand...


Why don't you ask Shiff?  He claimed they were the star witnesses that would provide the smoking gun to nail Trump.  Could it possibly be that he was lying yet again?


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller did the job he was supposed to do -- find the truth. Do you disagree he found the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... He exonerated Trump.
> 
> But we knew there was never any evidence of Russian Collusion.
> 
> Just like the newest fakiest fad of Quid Pro Quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree that Mueller did an exemplary job, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No short bus, he didn't. He had tunnel vision on Russia and ignored other countries that interfered.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck.... that's because Mueller was instructed to look into the Russian hacking and folks connected to the campaign with Russian connections.
> 
> Are you ever not a retard??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little short bus, he was supposed to be looking into foreign interference in the 2016, hes lackeys went to 13 countries but willfully bypassed Ukraine, even a Ukraine court said Ukrainians interfered in the US election to aid the bitch. He had plenty of time to go after unrelated items but not one that was related to his mandate. Go figure.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck cuck, try reading his appointment letter. He was appointed to investigate the Russian hacking and those potentially connected to it.


----------



## jc456

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see. So what you're saying is that any VP can conduct themselves in an illegal way, and nobody can even look into it in the next administration if they are running for President?  Where is that written by the way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't come close to saying anything like that.  Don't be ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you did.  What you said is that because Trump withheld money for whatever reason, and it benefits him, that's an impeachable offense, even though there's absolutely no evidence that his actions did anything for his campaign, given the fact Biden is not his challenger yet in the presidential race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't improve it.  What I said was:  "That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense."
> 
> What you've spilled on the page is some nonsense you wish I had said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you said is like the call transcript.  It's available for all to see.
> 
> Trump holds up money to Ukraine for whatever purposes he held it up for.  But because it may have also benefited him in the event he ran against Biden, that makes it an impeachable offense.  Did you not say that?
> 
> And if so, that means that Trump couldn't have held up the money for any reason, even if he knew it would end up in corrupt hands, because Biden is in the race.  Did you not say that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying it is just a coincidence that Trump withheld the military aid just days before the phone call.  And it's just coincidental that Trump dropped a request that Zelensky open a corruption investigation when discussing military aid in the phone conversation.  And of course, it's just a coincidence that Biden's son worked for the company to be investigated.  And it was coincidental that Trump fired the Ambassador to the Ukraine, who was not on the Trump team, just weeks before the phone call.  And of course Zelensky's much sought after meeting with the president was being delayed.
> *
> WOW! What a strange series of coincidences. *
Click to expand...

Why does it matter?


----------



## Faun

toomuchtime_ said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*"The fact that President Trump's job approval ratings continue to grow while the Democrats are holding the Pelosi-Schiff production of Impeachment Theater, suggests that this nonsense will not harm President Trump in any way"*_
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> According to one Republican-leaning poll which is almost always higher than every other poll.
> 
> 
> 
> You wish, but the RCP average shows the President's job approval ratings have been going straight up while the Democrats have their gossip fest.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> President Trump's average job approval ratings, 44.2% is higher than Obama's rating (according to Gallup) of 43% at this point in his first term.
> 
> Presidential Approval Ratings -- Barack Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, the public hearings began just 3 days ago and there have been only two pollsters out with approval ratings since then. Rasmussen, which has Trump increasing to 50%; And Reuters, which has him at 40%, same as the last time they released a poll.
> 
> So yeah, as I said, you're basing your observations on one poll historically favorable to Trump. That's not as revealing as you fool yourself into believing.
> 
> As far as comparing Gallup's poll numbers on Obama with all polls on Trump, that's very dishonest of you. A valid comparison would be all polls for both or just Gallup for both. The reason you don't want to compare both is because:
> 
> Approval  / disapproval
> Obama ... 43% / 48%
> Trump .... 41% / 57%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In fact, RCP lists six polls since the Pelosi announced the official opening of her impeachment show and the RCP link I gave you shows the average of all the major polls of President Trump's job approval ratings has been steadily climbing despite all the posturing of the Democrats in Congress.  Obama is of no importance but his poll numbers at this point in his in his first term compared to President Trump's shows that voters are not being influenced the hearings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged too.
> 
> Pelosi announced that on September 24th. At that time, Trump's average job approval rating was *45.3%*....
> 
> View attachment 290223
> 
> 
> Trump is currently at *44.2%*.
> 
> I know you brain-dead cons really suck at math, but here in the real world, *44.2% is actually less than 45.3%*. Also, Trump's disapproval rating is up nearly 2 points since that date, from *52.1%* to *54%*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His approval ratings took a hit when she announced the formal impeachment hearings and a larger one when he pulled US troops from northern Syria, but his ratings have been climbing back ever since.  It is clear that voters are not being influenced by Schiff's gossipy hearings.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

How many times are you going to change what you said???

LOLOLOL

Need I remind you, you said his poll numbers have been steadily increasing since Pelosi opened an impeachment inquiry.

Well, no, they didn't. And you changing your position with every post isn't helping you.


----------



## Faun

toomuchtime_ said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Trump people are extremely stupid. OK, Trumps approval rating is one point higher than Obamas. And you think this insures his reelection. In your simple mind it means he's done better than Obama. And that's as simple as it is for you.
> 
> The problem with you being simple minded is Trump has a 44 percent approval rating with low unemployment and a strong economy. He's 1 point ahead of a man that had 9-10 percent unemployment and a severe recession.
> 
> Trump is in trouble and this impeachment inquiry is not helping him.
> 
> 
> 
> My point, which apparently went right over you head, is that the Democrats' impeachment farce is having now effect on the public's approval of President Trump.  The only people paying attention to these gossipy hearings are rabid Democrats like yourself and their supporters in left leaning media outlets.  The polls show voters are paying no attention.  Obama is irrelevant.  I only pointed his ratings to put President Trump's current rise in the polls in perspective and to demonstrate how futile the impeachment show is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are incapable of going over my head if you are repeating Trumps talking points. There is no increasing approval of Trump and 55 percent of the people support this inquiry. More than 13 million people watched day 1.
> 
> Here's how many people watched the first day of public impeachment hearings - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The average of the major polls clearly show the President's job approval ratings have been steadily climbing despite the hearings.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, according to one poll only -- Rasmussen, not surprisingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, according to the RCP average of all the major polls.
Click to expand...

You're lying again. Again, there have been only two polls since the hearings began on Wednesday. One is the same as their last poll and only Rasmussen, which leans Republican, is up.


----------



## BULLDOG

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The excuses and so call defense republicans and trump have for his crimes with Ukraine keep falling apart and being replaced by new lies.
> 
> Analysis: Trump’s core impeachment defense suffers a double blow — including a self-inflicted one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I believe Trump is not doing himself any favors with his ranting on twatter the reality is Trump will not be convicted and remove...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps not. The right doesn't care how unethical he is, or if if he breaks our laws but that doesn't mean he shouldn't be called out for his unethical, unlawful behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which law did he break?  Why is it you TDS libtards cannot find any support for any crime?
> 
> Three people have already testified that Trump did nothing illegal.  Who else does Shiff-for-brains have up his sleeve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who were those people and what qualifies them to make that determination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you ask Shiff?  He claimed they were the star witnesses that would provide the smoking gun to nail Trump.  Could it possibly be that he was lying yet again?
Click to expand...


Because you are the one who made the claim here. Either back it up or admit you can't. Your call.


----------



## Faun

toomuchtime_ said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are incapable of going over my head if you are repeating Trumps talking points. There is no increasing approval of Trump and 55 percent of the people support this inquiry. More than 13 million people watched day 1.
> 
> Here's how many people watched the first day of public impeachment hearings - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> The average of the major polls clearly show the President's job approval ratings have been steadily climbing despite the hearings.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 54 percent of the nation disapproves of Trump. His disapproval numbers have consistently stayed between 53-58 percent. Let me know when his approval rating is 51 percent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact is Trump's approval ratings are higher than Obama's were at this point in Obama's first term, and this despite the impeachment farce the Democrats are holding in the House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not actually a fact. That's your dementia speaking. The fact is Obama was at *45.4%* while Trump is at *45.3%.*
> And Obama's disapproval rating was *50.5%* while Trump's is *54%*.
> 
> You just can't stop lying, can ya?
> 
> View attachment 290224
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should contact Gallup and tell them they got it all wrong.
Click to expand...

Why would I do that when Gallup got nothing wrong? You're the one getting it wrong.


----------



## Faun

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Whistleblower Complaint Timeline
> 
> WB complaint finally gets to Congress (because the ICIG forced it over the blocking of Barr and Trump) on Sept 9. Two days later the aid is released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanna bet?
> 
> You lose and we never have to read your stupid posts again. I lose and I never post again.
> 
> On?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're foolish to make a bet with rightards... they never pay up when they lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, I challenged every libtard on the board that Mueller would come up with zilch and would not impeach.  The bet was to self-ban depending on if President Trump was impeached or not.
> 
> Not one lib took up the bet.
> 
> Are YOU willing to put your money where your mouth is?
Click to expand...

Thanks for agreeing with me. No one would take you up on a bet because everyone knows not to bet a con -- they never pay up when they lose.


----------



## Winco

theHawk said:


> “Do you have any knowledge of President Trump receiving a bribe?”
> 
> “No”
> 
> “Do you have any knowledge of the President committing any crime?”
> 
> “No”
> 
> Yup, two blows.



Not her job.
Why would she have 1st hand knowledge of trump receiving a bribe.
This is NO news.
Not a Win for the Donald as hard as his supporters try to claim.

Nothing Burger.


----------



## Faun

depotoo said:


> The Washington Post.  Enough said.


Run, Forrest! Run!!!


----------



## toomuchtime_

Faun said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wish, but the RCP average shows the President's job approval ratings have been going straight up while the Democrats have their gossip fest.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> President Trump's average job approval ratings, 44.2% is higher than Obama's rating (according to Gallup) of 43% at this point in his first term.
> 
> Presidential Approval Ratings -- Barack Obama
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, the public hearings began just 3 days ago and there have been only two pollsters out with approval ratings since then. Rasmussen, which has Trump increasing to 50%; And Reuters, which has him at 40%, same as the last time they released a poll.
> 
> So yeah, as I said, you're basing your observations on one poll historically favorable to Trump. That's not as revealing as you fool yourself into believing.
> 
> As far as comparing Gallup's poll numbers on Obama with all polls on Trump, that's very dishonest of you. A valid comparison would be all polls for both or just Gallup for both. The reason you don't want to compare both is because:
> 
> Approval  / disapproval
> Obama ... 43% / 48%
> Trump .... 41% / 57%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In fact, RCP lists six polls since the Pelosi announced the official opening of her impeachment show and the RCP link I gave you shows the average of all the major polls of President Trump's job approval ratings has been steadily climbing despite all the posturing of the Democrats in Congress.  Obama is of no importance but his poll numbers at this point in his in his first term compared to President Trump's shows that voters are not being influenced the hearings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged too.
> 
> Pelosi announced that on September 24th. At that time, Trump's average job approval rating was *45.3%*....
> 
> View attachment 290223
> 
> 
> Trump is currently at *44.2%*.
> 
> I know you brain-dead cons really suck at math, but here in the real world, *44.2% is actually less than 45.3%*. Also, Trump's disapproval rating is up nearly 2 points since that date, from *52.1%* to *54%*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His approval ratings took a hit when she announced the formal impeachment hearings and a larger one when he pulled US troops from northern Syria, but his ratings have been climbing back ever since.  It is clear that voters are not being influenced by Schiff's gossipy hearings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> How many times are you going to change what you said???
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Need I remind you, you said his poll numbers have been steadily increasing since Pelosi opened an impeachment inquiry.
> 
> Well, no, they didn't. And you changing your position with every post isn't helping you.
Click to expand...

Helping me what?  The fact is that President Trump's ratings have been steadily climbing while the Schiff circus has been going on.  Clear evidence voters are paying no attention to them.


----------



## OKTexas

Hutch Starskey said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, yep, with some defections from the Ds. Right now I don't even see this crap making it to the senate. Like I said before, this is nothing but a commie campaign trick, pulling anything they can to try to effect public opinion.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it will go to trial.  being removed is a whole other animal - but he'll get a trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bet the farm on it child. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * McConnell Shuts Down Early Dismissal Option for Impeachment Articles, Says Senate Will ‘Have to Have a Trial’ *
> By Mairead McArdle
> November 13, 2019 4:10 PM
> Trump Impeachment -- Mitch McConnell Shuts Down Early Dismissal Option for Impeachment Articles | National Review
> 
> is devon nunes' cow on that there farm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I don't see the house even voting on articles. They don't want to commit political suicide.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I don't see the house even voting on articles. They don't want to commit political suicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There seems to be quite a lot you don't see.
Click to expand...



Feel free to enlighten me, even your prized msm said the hearings were a bust.

.


----------



## Faun

toomuchtime_ said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, the public hearings began just 3 days ago and there have been only two pollsters out with approval ratings since then. Rasmussen, which has Trump increasing to 50%; And Reuters, which has him at 40%, same as the last time they released a poll.
> 
> So yeah, as I said, you're basing your observations on one poll historically favorable to Trump. That's not as revealing as you fool yourself into believing.
> 
> As far as comparing Gallup's poll numbers on Obama with all polls on Trump, that's very dishonest of you. A valid comparison would be all polls for both or just Gallup for both. The reason you don't want to compare both is because:
> 
> Approval  / disapproval
> Obama ... 43% / 48%
> Trump .... 41% / 57%
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, RCP lists six polls since the Pelosi announced the official opening of her impeachment show and the RCP link I gave you shows the average of all the major polls of President Trump's job approval ratings has been steadily climbing despite all the posturing of the Democrats in Congress.  Obama is of no importance but his poll numbers at this point in his in his first term compared to President Trump's shows that voters are not being influenced the hearings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged too.
> 
> Pelosi announced that on September 24th. At that time, Trump's average job approval rating was *45.3%*....
> 
> View attachment 290223
> 
> 
> Trump is currently at *44.2%*.
> 
> I know you brain-dead cons really suck at math, but here in the real world, *44.2% is actually less than 45.3%*. Also, Trump's disapproval rating is up nearly 2 points since that date, from *52.1%* to *54%*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His approval ratings took a hit when she announced the formal impeachment hearings and a larger one when he pulled US troops from northern Syria, but his ratings have been climbing back ever since.  It is clear that voters are not being influenced by Schiff's gossipy hearings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> How many times are you going to change what you said???
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Need I remind you, you said his poll numbers have been steadily increasing since Pelosi opened an impeachment inquiry.
> 
> Well, no, they didn't. And you changing your position with every post isn't helping you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Helping me what?  The fact is that President Trump's ratings have been steadily climbing while the Schiff circus has been going on.  Clear evidence voters are paying no attention to them.
Click to expand...

Only Rasmussen has been steadily rising since the hearings (your first claim) -- and they're lower now than when Pelosi opened an impeachment inquiry (your second claim).

Now it's since "the Schiff circus." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's actually been since October 27th.


----------



## IM2

Ropey said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*"The fact that President Trump's job approval ratings continue to grow while the Democrats are holding the Pelosi-Schiff production of Impeachment Theater, suggests that this nonsense will not harm President Trump in any way"*_
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> According to one Republican-leaning poll which is almost always higher than every other poll.
> 
> 
> 
> You wish, but the RCP average shows the President's job approval ratings have been going straight up while the Democrats have their gossip fest.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> President Trump's average job approval ratings, 44.2% is higher than Obama's rating (according to Gallup) of 43% at this point in his first term.
> 
> Presidential Approval Ratings -- Barack Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Trump people are extremely stupid. OK, Trumps approval rating is one point higher than Obamas. And you think this insures his reelection. In your simple mind it means he's done better than Obama. And that's as simple as it is for you.
> 
> The problem with you being simple minded is Trump has a 44 percent approval rating with low unemployment and a strong economy. He's 1 point ahead of a man that had 9-10 percent unemployment and a severe recession.
> 
> Trump is in trouble and this impeachment inquiry is not helping him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point, which apparently went right over you head, is that the Democrats' impeachment farce is having now effect on the public's approval of President Trump.  The only people paying attention to these gossipy hearings are rabid Democrats like yourself and their supporters in left leaning media outlets.  The polls show voters are paying no attention.  Obama is irrelevant.  I only pointed his ratings to put President Trump's current rise in the polls in perspective and to demonstrate how futile the impeachment show is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are incapable of going over my head if you are repeating Trumps talking points. There is no increasing approval of Trump and 55 percent of the people support this inquiry. More than 13 million people watched day 1.
> 
> Here's how many people watched the first day of public impeachment hearings - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to go over your head.  That's just how you might feel. I'm assuming that you are capable at reading comprehensively at my level of composition.  It's not a great thing to understand the words of another when simply given and that's what I do...
> 
> I'm enjoying the impeachment show and watching what's going on behind it.
Click to expand...

I'm really not concerned with a Trump supporter going over my head. I laugh at people who think that the more crooked Trump is shown to be, the more support he is going to get. His disapproval rating remans in the mid to high 50 percent and that's only because 80 plus percent of the republicans in this country have no pride and would rather let Putin control our president than to get rid of him and find somebody else. If republicans had morals his disapproval rating would be 65-70 percent at least.


----------



## IM2

OKTexas said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> it will go to trial.  being removed is a whole other animal - but he'll get a trial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bet the farm on it child. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * McConnell Shuts Down Early Dismissal Option for Impeachment Articles, Says Senate Will ‘Have to Have a Trial’ *
> By Mairead McArdle
> November 13, 2019 4:10 PM
> Trump Impeachment -- Mitch McConnell Shuts Down Early Dismissal Option for Impeachment Articles | National Review
> 
> is devon nunes' cow on that there farm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I don't see the house even voting on articles. They don't want to commit political suicide.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I don't see the house even voting on articles. They don't want to commit political suicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There seems to be quite a lot you don't see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to enlighten me, even your prized msm said the hearings were a bust.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

No they haven't.


----------



## OKTexas

Ropey said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Barr is fed up
> 
> AG William Barr rips 'war of resistance against' Trump in partisan rant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking idiot, there was nothing partisan about Barrs speech. He cited the law, Constitution and the founder throughout it. You might want to go back and actually watch the speech, you might learn something. If maobama had given the same speech you be clapping and saying what a fucking genius he was. So would the piece of shit huffy post.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> +2
> 
> He's using that speech as a touchstone.  He's watching how others respond to it.
Click to expand...



Most people outside the legal profession didn't even know there was a speech. Every judge, all the way to the supremes, should be required to watch it.

.


----------



## Winco

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Why don't you ask Shiff? He claimed they were the star witnesses that would provide the smoking gun to nail Trump. Could it possibly be that he was lying yet again?



He does have credible witnesses.
You just refuse to believe them and support the criminal (R) party.
Let's see people with actual first hand knowledge testify, like they legally should.
Cowards.

Force those cowards to make a decision.

Lie for the president and face criminal charges.
or
Tell the truth about the corrupt (R) party and President Trump.

Vindman testifies Tuesday, with first hand knowledge, he WAS on the call.
Groundwork has already be set for (R) to call him a traitor and a liar.
Groundwork has already been set for the summary transcript to be called the Real and Factual Total transcript.
Which we know it is not, it even says that on the transcript, yet trumpsters will still say, "read the transcript."
We can't read the transcript, it is partial, and Vindman will fill in the ellipses.  And ya'll will call him a liar.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Faun said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point, which apparently went right over you head, is that the Democrats' impeachment farce is having now effect on the public's approval of President Trump.  The only people paying attention to these gossipy hearings are rabid Democrats like yourself and their supporters in left leaning media outlets.  The polls show voters are paying no attention.  Obama is irrelevant.  I only pointed his ratings to put President Trump's current rise in the polls in perspective and to demonstrate how futile the impeachment show is.
> 
> 
> 
> You are incapable of going over my head if you are repeating Trumps talking points. There is no increasing approval of Trump and 55 percent of the people support this inquiry. More than 13 million people watched day 1.
> 
> Here's how many people watched the first day of public impeachment hearings - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The average of the major polls clearly show the President's job approval ratings have been steadily climbing despite the hearings.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, according to one poll only -- Rasmussen, not surprisingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, according to the RCP average of all the major polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again. Again, there have been only two polls since the hearings began on Wednesday. One is the same as their last poll and only Rasmussen, which leans Republican, is up.
Click to expand...

Perhaps on  your planet, but here on Earth, Pelosi announced the beginning of the impeachment inquiry on September 24.

Nancy Pelosi Announces Formal Impeachment Inquiry of Trump


----------



## toobfreak

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) congress approved military aid to Ukraine.  "power of the purse" belongs to congress.  The president can suspend this aid for purpose to benefit the country, but not for personal gain.
> 2) Suspending aid causes deaths.  If a foreign government acts to benefit a political party and the expense of another, it hurts foreign relations.
> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call.   Tampering with election?  Mueller investigated this.
> 4) Biden is at the top of many polls for the 2020 presidential race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Yes, he can suspend funds for that reason, and Trump laid out several. It's the Democrats who claim to be able to read minds, and mind reading should not be grounds for impeachment.
> 
> 2) Again, no evidence that Trump suspended anything for political reasons.  Ukraine officials had no idea the funds were suspended until a month after the phone call.  Obviously, they didn't drastically need them at the time.  What Trump provided to them in the past was sufficient.
> 
> 3)Yes, Biden was investigated by his bosses team. What did you really expect, a conviction?
> 
> 4) The election is a little less than a year away.  Trump nor anybody knows who the nominee will be.  What is evident is that Biden has been losing ground since spring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) withholding funds for policial purpose is abuse of power.  Or, asking another country to announce fake investigation of polical opponent also is abuse of power.   Together its bribery.
> 
> 2) "If you don't announce that it's a bank robbery, it's not a bank robbery!"
> 
> 3) can you read? it says Ukraine investigated the Bidens
> 
> 4) Trump benefits from one of the leading opposing candidates under "investigation"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you are admitting that Obama and Kerry abused power by withholding funds from Iran for many years?  That cost lives!  They withheld aid from the Kurds for years!  Abuse of power!  That cost lives!  How many more do you want?  Where is the prosecution???!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Withholding funds because of good for America is not the same as withholding fund for political reasons.  Even a stupid fuck like you knows this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then please point out where or when Trump said he's holding up the money for political reasons.  It's all we are asking.
Click to expand...


Unreal Dave gets all his insider information directly from the Cosmos through his Ouija Board!


----------



## Dana7360

BULLDOG said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The excuses and so call defense republicans and trump have for his crimes with Ukraine keep falling apart and being replaced by new lies.
> 
> Analysis: Trump’s core impeachment defense suffers a double blow — including a self-inflicted one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I believe Trump is not doing himself any favors with his ranting on twatter the reality is Trump will not be convicted and remove...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps not. The right doesn't care how unethical he is, or if if he breaks our laws but that doesn't mean he shouldn't be called out for his unethical, unlawful behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which law did he break?  Why is it you TDS libtards cannot find any support for any crime?
> 
> Three people have already testified that Trump did nothing illegal.  Who else does Shiff-for-brains have up his sleeve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who were those people and what qualifies them to make that determination?
Click to expand...



The person you're replying to doesn't have those names because they don't exist.

I've been watching the hearings. Not one person has said what that person claims.


----------



## BULLDOG

Dana7360 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The excuses and so call defense republicans and trump have for his crimes with Ukraine keep falling apart and being replaced by new lies.
> 
> Analysis: Trump’s core impeachment defense suffers a double blow — including a self-inflicted one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I believe Trump is not doing himself any favors with his ranting on twatter the reality is Trump will not be convicted and remove...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps not. The right doesn't care how unethical he is, or if if he breaks our laws but that doesn't mean he shouldn't be called out for his unethical, unlawful behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which law did he break?  Why is it you TDS libtards cannot find any support for any crime?
> 
> Three people have already testified that Trump did nothing illegal.  Who else does Shiff-for-brains have up his sleeve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who were those people and what qualifies them to make that determination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The person you're replying to doesn't have those names because they don't exist.
> 
> I've been watching the hearings. Not one person has said what that person claims.
Click to expand...


I know.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Ray From Cleveland said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Trump benefits from one of the leading opposing candidates under "investigation"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's not an impeachable offense either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see. So what you're saying is that any VP can conduct themselves in an illegal way, and nobody can even look into it in the next administration if they are running for President?  Where is that written by the way?
Click to expand...


It wasn''t Bidens decisions to hold up, cancel or approve the funds.  He just let the Ukranian Leader know see the hand writing on the wall.  Had they not fired the corrupt prosecutor, then there was a good chance that Congress and the President would have canceled the funds.  You can say anything you wish but that was Statesman at it's finest.  

Meanwhile, Rump was playing lose without Congressional assistance with congressional approved funds trying to get a political public favor from the new Ukranian Leader.  Rump didn't have the power to do so but he tried.  And he finally backed off AFTER the incident was reported in public.  Then he tried to cover it up.  Then he tried to and still tries to, intimidate witnesses and obstruct.  

The Justice Department just finished busting Stone for similar crimes.  The only difference is, Stone isn't the President.  The President is supposed to be above such actions and this should not have EVER become an issue.  But we have a Criminal for a President.    And if Stone thinks that Rump will pardon him, Stone has another thing coming.  Rump has already thrown Stone to the dumpster.  

If Stone has been found guilty then Rump needs to be found guilty for the same crimes.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a liar, Zelensky spoke at length between the two requests, so did Trump.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't no lie. It's not my problem you lack the intelligence to understand the meaning of, _"the other thing..."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still here short bus? Trump didn't "continue" as your LIE indicated, Zelensky spoke next. Perhaps your special ed teacher can explain what "continued/continues" means.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wut? Zelensky spoke??? I guess that means Trump didn't also ask Zelensky to look into "the other thing" after asking him to look into the DNC server.
> 
> Are you ever not a retard??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor short bus, are you going to have to wait till Monday to ask your special ed teacher what "Trump Continues" means? You quoted Trump and then in your own lying words said "Trump continues", which he didn't. You got caught in your commie lie, just man up and admit it, short bus.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Poor, dumbfuck cuck, can't get anything right.
> 
> View attachment 290221
> 
> 
> ... *recommence or resume after interruption*, like Zelensky speaking after Trump asked him a favor to look into CrowdStrike and the DNC server -- and then Trump *continued* with _*"the other thing"*_  by asking another favor of Zelensky to also look into the Bidens.
Click to expand...



Wrong again short bus, he spoke about the former prosecutor and the ambassador before he mentioned "The other thing", discussing other topics is not continuing as your LIE insinuated. Sorry short bus, another fail in a long string of failures. LMAO

.


----------



## OKTexas

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see. So what you're saying is that any VP can conduct themselves in an illegal way, and nobody can even look into it in the next administration if they are running for President?  Where is that written by the way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't come close to saying anything like that.  Don't be ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you did.  What you said is that because Trump withheld money for whatever reason, and it benefits him, that's an impeachable offense, even though there's absolutely no evidence that his actions did anything for his campaign, given the fact Biden is not his challenger yet in the presidential race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't improve it.  What I said was:  "That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense."
> 
> What you've spilled on the page is some nonsense you wish I had said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you said is like the call transcript.  It's available for all to see.
> 
> Trump holds up money to Ukraine for whatever purposes he held it up for.  But because it may have also benefited him in the event he ran against Biden, that makes it an impeachable offense.  Did you not say that?
> 
> And if so, that means that Trump couldn't have held up the money for any reason, even if he knew it would end up in corrupt hands, because Biden is in the race.  Did you not say that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying it is just a coincidence that Trump withheld the military aid just days before the phone call.  And it's just coincidental that Trump dropped a request that Zelensky open a corruption investigation when discussing military aid in the phone conversation.  And of course, it's just a coincidence that Biden's son worked for the company to be investigated.  And it was coincidental that Trump fired the Ambassador to the Ukraine, who was not on the Trump team, just weeks before the phone call.  And of course Zelensky's much sought after meeting with the president was being delayed.
> *
> WOW! What a strange series of coincidences. *
Click to expand...



Why do you keep perpetrating the lies. Zelensky didn't take office till May, the Ambassador was reassigned, not fired, the same month. Trump held the aid till he got a feel for Zelensky and saw who he was appointing. Nothing unusual about that, given Ukraines history. And they weren't discussing military aid, they were talking about a arms deal unrelated to the aid. 

Also Biden was the administrations point man in Ukraine at the same time billions, in US aid, disappeared from the bank that was owned by his sons employer and not a damn thing was done about it. If that were the case in the Trump administration you commies would be all over it.

.


----------



## Faun

toomuchtime_ said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are incapable of going over my head if you are repeating Trumps talking points. There is no increasing approval of Trump and 55 percent of the people support this inquiry. More than 13 million people watched day 1.
> 
> Here's how many people watched the first day of public impeachment hearings - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> The average of the major polls clearly show the President's job approval ratings have been steadily climbing despite the hearings.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, according to one poll only -- Rasmussen, not surprisingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, according to the RCP average of all the major polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again. Again, there have been only two polls since the hearings began on Wednesday. One is the same as their last poll and only Rasmussen, which leans Republican, is up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps on  your planet, but here on Earth, Pelosi announced the beginning of the impeachment inquiry on September 24.
> 
> Nancy Pelosi Announces Formal Impeachment Inquiry of Trump
Click to expand...

Holyfuckingshit. 

*I already told you that back in post #3314* where I showed you Trump's approval rating is *lower* today than it was then, refuting your idiocy that his approval has been rising steadily since then.


----------



## Ame®icano

joaquinmiller said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> So impeachment supporters.  Where is today's 'devastating' evidence?  What 'bombshell' has this witness?
> 
> 
> 
> Her feelings were hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were here feelings hurt when her previous tenures as Ambassador ended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her two previous appointments as an Ambassador - both made by Bush the Lesser - presumably ended without benefit of a smear campaign by the President's personal attorney.
Click to expand...


There was no smear. She can be fired for any reason.


----------



## Ame®icano

RealDave said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call. Tampering with election? Mueller investigated this.
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller was mainly focused on Trump.  Biden was not in the cross hairs of his investigation.  Mueller's investigation did not look at any "Tampering with (the) election" if it had democrat fingerprints. Hell, he didn't even recognize the name Fusion GPS when he testified before congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fusion GPS is a private company that was hired to do opposition research.  This researched went to Russia because Trump was doing business in Russia and lying about it.  Everytime you morons bring this up as some sort of collusion, you are masking a fool out of yourself.
> 
> When you equate Biden's action in the Ukraine with Trump's, you are making a total ass out of yourself.
> 
> Trump is guilty plain as day.
Click to expand...


Opposition research. Sounds like asking foreign government to dig dirt on political opponent.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't no lie. It's not my problem you lack the intelligence to understand the meaning of, _"the other thing..."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still here short bus? Trump didn't "continue" as your LIE indicated, Zelensky spoke next. Perhaps your special ed teacher can explain what "continued/continues" means.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wut? Zelensky spoke??? I guess that means Trump didn't also ask Zelensky to look into "the other thing" after asking him to look into the DNC server.
> 
> Are you ever not a retard??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor short bus, are you going to have to wait till Monday to ask your special ed teacher what "Trump Continues" means? You quoted Trump and then in your own lying words said "Trump continues", which he didn't. You got caught in your commie lie, just man up and admit it, short bus.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Poor, dumbfuck cuck, can't get anything right.
> 
> View attachment 290221
> 
> 
> ... *recommence or resume after interruption*, like Zelensky speaking after Trump asked him a favor to look into CrowdStrike and the DNC server -- and then Trump *continued* with _*"the other thing"*_  by asking another favor of Zelensky to also look into the Bidens.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again short bus, he spoke about the former prosecutor and the ambassador before he mentioned "The other thing", discussing other topics is not continuing as your LIE insinuated. Sorry short bus, another fail in a long string of failures. LMAO
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Your derangement is noted at laughed again. 

He asked Zelensky if he would look into CrowdStrike/DNC server and then he asked Zelensky if he would also look into the Bidens. Both requests were separated by Zelensky speaking, inline with the definition I gave for "continue"...

_*recommence or resume after interruption*_

It must suck for you to continually get schooled by someone you refer to as, "short bus."


----------



## Ame®icano

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) withholding funds for policial purpose is abuse of power. Or, asking another country to announce fake investigation of polical opponent also is abuse of power. Together its bribery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking is not bribing.  Bribing is when you have negative information about somebody, and threaten to expose them if they don't do your bidding.  No evidence Trump ever did that.
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2) "If you don't announce that it's a bank robbery, it's not a bank robbery!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrible comparison.  A better one would be taking money out of the bank.  If you withdraw cash from your savings account, and your neighbor sees you have a lot of cash, which you tell him you got from the bank, and he assumes you robbed the bank, that's not grounds to arrest anybody if he calls the cops.
> 
> Trump openly stated he had several good reasons for the withholding of money, including one of his campaign promises which was pressure the rest of the UN members to pony up a bit.  The Democrats, the liars they are, ASSUMED it had to do with Slow Joe's candidacy, and they probably didn't even do that.  Since they are looking for ways to try and get rid of Trump, they are using that as a cheap excuse.  Like I said, you can't impeach somebody based on mind reading, because nobody can read minds on this planet.
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3) can you read? it says Ukraine investigated the Bidens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The better question is can you read?  Instead of just Googling links, try opening up the story for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Trump benefits from one of the leading opposing candidates under "investigation"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's not an impeachable offense either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bribery is impeachable.
> 
> You just admitted Trump did it.
Click to expand...


Are you saying Trump was bribed?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Trump benefits from one of the leading opposing candidates under "investigation"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's not an impeachable offense either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see. So what you're saying is that any VP can conduct themselves in an illegal way, and nobody can even look into it in the next administration if they are running for President?  Where is that written by the way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn''t Bidens decisions to hold up, cancel or approve the funds.  He just let the Ukranian Leader know see the hand writing on the wall.  Had they not fired the corrupt prosecutor, then there was a good chance that Congress and the President would have canceled the funds.  You can say anything you wish but that was Statesman at it's finest.
> 
> Meanwhile, Rump was playing lose without Congressional assistance with congressional approved funds trying to get a political public favor from the new Ukranian Leader.  Rump didn't have the power to do so but he tried.  And he finally backed off AFTER the incident was reported in public.  Then he tried to cover it up.  Then he tried to and still tries to, intimidate witnesses and obstruct.
> 
> The Justice Department just finished busting Stone for similar crimes.  The only difference is, Stone isn't the President.  The President is supposed to be above such actions and this should not have EVER become an issue.  But we have a Criminal for a President.    And if Stone thinks that Rump will pardon him, Stone has another thing coming.  Rump has already thrown Stone to the dumpster.
> 
> If Stone has been found guilty then Rump needs to be found guilty for the same crimes.
Click to expand...


Repeating typical MSM garbage. 

Trump never intimidated anybody.  Who are you talking about with intimidation?  

If Biden wasn't in charge of holding up funds, why did he say he was?  When officials in Ukraine asked about it, he told them to call DumBama and see what happens. 

Just because Congress approves funds doesn't mean the President has to release them unconditionally.  And how did Trump try to cover it up when it was only days he released the transcript?


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still here short bus? Trump didn't "continue" as your LIE indicated, Zelensky spoke next. Perhaps your special ed teacher can explain what "continued/continues" means.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Wut? Zelensky spoke??? I guess that means Trump didn't also ask Zelensky to look into "the other thing" after asking him to look into the DNC server.
> 
> Are you ever not a retard??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor short bus, are you going to have to wait till Monday to ask your special ed teacher what "Trump Continues" means? You quoted Trump and then in your own lying words said "Trump continues", which he didn't. You got caught in your commie lie, just man up and admit it, short bus.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Poor, dumbfuck cuck, can't get anything right.
> 
> View attachment 290221
> 
> 
> ... *recommence or resume after interruption*, like Zelensky speaking after Trump asked him a favor to look into CrowdStrike and the DNC server -- and then Trump *continued* with _*"the other thing"*_  by asking another favor of Zelensky to also look into the Bidens.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again short bus, he spoke about the former prosecutor and the ambassador before he mentioned "The other thing", discussing other topics is not continuing as your LIE insinuated. Sorry short bus, another fail in a long string of failures. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your derangement is noted at laughed again.
> 
> He asked Zelensky if he would look into CrowdStrike/DNC server and then he asked Zelensky if he would also look into the Bidens. Both requests were separated by Zelensky speaking, inline with the definition I gave for "continue"...
> 
> _*recommence or resume after interruption*_
> 
> It must suck for you to continually get schooled by someone you refer to as, "short bus."
Click to expand...



Poor little short bus, Trump discussed other topics before he asked for cooperation on quid pro joe and baby biden, did he resume after interrupting himself, or did he just move to another topic apart from the fist two he mentioned after Zelensky spoke. Poor thing, another short bus fail. LMAO

.


----------



## IM2

OKTexas said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't come close to saying anything like that.  Don't be ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you did.  What you said is that because Trump withheld money for whatever reason, and it benefits him, that's an impeachable offense, even though there's absolutely no evidence that his actions did anything for his campaign, given the fact Biden is not his challenger yet in the presidential race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't improve it.  What I said was:  "That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense."
> 
> What you've spilled on the page is some nonsense you wish I had said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you said is like the call transcript.  It's available for all to see.
> 
> Trump holds up money to Ukraine for whatever purposes he held it up for.  But because it may have also benefited him in the event he ran against Biden, that makes it an impeachable offense.  Did you not say that?
> 
> And if so, that means that Trump couldn't have held up the money for any reason, even if he knew it would end up in corrupt hands, because Biden is in the race.  Did you not say that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying it is just a coincidence that Trump withheld the military aid just days before the phone call.  And it's just coincidental that Trump dropped a request that Zelensky open a corruption investigation when discussing military aid in the phone conversation.  And of course, it's just a coincidence that Biden's son worked for the company to be investigated.  And it was coincidental that Trump fired the Ambassador to the Ukraine, who was not on the Trump team, just weeks before the phone call.  And of course Zelensky's much sought after meeting with the president was being delayed.
> *
> WOW! What a strange series of coincidences. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep perpetrating the lies. Zelensky didn't take office till May, the Ambassador was reassigned, not fired, the same month. Trump held the aid till he got a feel for Zelensky and saw who he was appointing. Nothing unusual about that, given Ukraines history. And they weren't discussing military aid, they were talking about a arms deal unrelated to the aid.
> 
> Also Biden was the administrations point man in Ukraine at the same time billions, in US aid, disappeared from the bank that was owned by his sons employer and not a damn thing was done about it. If that were the case in the Trump administration you commies would be all over it.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You are the one perpetrating lies.

*No proof Biden or Kerry channeled U.S. aid for Ukraine to Burisma*

No proof U.S. aid for Ukraine went to Burisma


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Yes, he can suspend funds for that reason, and Trump laid out several. It's the Democrats who claim to be able to read minds, and mind reading should not be grounds for impeachment.
> 
> 2) Again, no evidence that Trump suspended anything for political reasons.  Ukraine officials had no idea the funds were suspended until a month after the phone call.  Obviously, they didn't drastically need them at the time.  What Trump provided to them in the past was sufficient.
> 
> 3)Yes, Biden was investigated by his bosses team. What did you really expect, a conviction?
> 
> 4) The election is a little less than a year away.  Trump nor anybody knows who the nominee will be.  What is evident is that Biden has been losing ground since spring.
> 
> 
> 
> It matters not whether or not Biden wins the Democrat's nomination as he's still eligible to run in the election even if he loses their nomination.
> 
> Lying about whether or not Biden is a political rival of Trump's reveals your desperation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It matters not whether or not Biden wins the Democrat's nomination as *he's still eligible to run in the election even if he loses their nomination.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, short bus, according to you no natural born citizen over 35 can't be investigated during a presidential election year. Did your special ed teacher tell you that?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Moron, I said nothing of the sort. How the fuck do you keep getting this wrong?? I never said a candidate for president can't be investigated. You only think that's what I said because you're a flaming imbecile.  What I said was.... a president running for re-election is not allowed to solicit a foreign national to help find dirt on another candidate running for that same office.
> 
> Maybe you like having a lawless dictator run a banana republic where they can use he power of their political office to eliminate their competition, but most don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little short buy, I highlighted exactly what you said, being eligible to run for office is not an exemption from investigation. You commies are proving that on a daily basis. You're doing exactly what you're accusing Trump of doing. Don't think your short bus status excuses your hypocrisy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're fucking demented, dumbfuck cuck -- I never said Biden couldn't be investigated. I never said he shouldn't be investigated. You only think I said that because you're totally fucked in the head (i.e., typical conservative). I said Trump can't ask a foreign national to investigate Biden.
Click to expand...



Wrong again short bus, he can ask for cooperation on anyone, remember, "NO ONE IS ABOVE THE LAW". Isn't that what you commies have been chanting for the last 3 years?

.


----------



## IM2

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Trump benefits from one of the leading opposing candidates under "investigation"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's not an impeachable offense either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see. So what you're saying is that any VP can conduct themselves in an illegal way, and nobody can even look into it in the next administration if they are running for President?  Where is that written by the way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn''t Bidens decisions to hold up, cancel or approve the funds.  He just let the Ukranian Leader know see the hand writing on the wall.  Had they not fired the corrupt prosecutor, then there was a good chance that Congress and the President would have canceled the funds.  You can say anything you wish but that was Statesman at it's finest.
> 
> Meanwhile, Rump was playing lose without Congressional assistance with congressional approved funds trying to get a political public favor from the new Ukranian Leader.  Rump didn't have the power to do so but he tried.  And he finally backed off AFTER the incident was reported in public.  Then he tried to cover it up.  Then he tried to and still tries to, intimidate witnesses and obstruct.
> 
> The Justice Department just finished busting Stone for similar crimes.  The only difference is, Stone isn't the President.  The President is supposed to be above such actions and this should not have EVER become an issue.  But we have a Criminal for a President.    And if Stone thinks that Rump will pardon him, Stone has another thing coming.  Rump has already thrown Stone to the dumpster.
> 
> If Stone has been found guilty then Rump needs to be found guilty for the same crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeating typical MSM garbage.
> 
> Trump never intimidated anybody.  Who are you talking about with intimidation?
> 
> If Biden wasn't in charge of holding up funds, why did he say he was?  When officials in Ukraine asked about it, he told them to call DumBama and see what happens.
> 
> Just because Congress approves funds doesn't mean the President has to release them unconditionally.  And how did Trump try to cover it up when it was only days he released the transcript?
Click to expand...


Dumb right wing parrot. From your comments about the MSM to the standard excuses, you show you can't think for yourself. Maybe you need to ask Trump to testify and he can answer all your questions.


----------



## IM2

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It matters not whether or not Biden wins the Democrat's nomination as he's still eligible to run in the election even if he loses their nomination.
> 
> Lying about whether or not Biden is a political rival of Trump's reveals your desperation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It matters not whether or not Biden wins the Democrat's nomination as *he's still eligible to run in the election even if he loses their nomination.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, short bus, according to you no natural born citizen over 35 can't be investigated during a presidential election year. Did your special ed teacher tell you that?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Moron, I said nothing of the sort. How the fuck do you keep getting this wrong?? I never said a candidate for president can't be investigated. You only think that's what I said because you're a flaming imbecile.  What I said was.... a president running for re-election is not allowed to solicit a foreign national to help find dirt on another candidate running for that same office.
> 
> Maybe you like having a lawless dictator run a banana republic where they can use he power of their political office to eliminate their competition, but most don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little short buy, I highlighted exactly what you said, being eligible to run for office is not an exemption from investigation. You commies are proving that on a daily basis. You're doing exactly what you're accusing Trump of doing. Don't think your short bus status excuses your hypocrisy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're fucking demented, dumbfuck cuck -- I never said Biden couldn't be investigated. I never said he shouldn't be investigated. You only think I said that because you're totally fucked in the head (i.e., typical conservative). I said Trump can't ask a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again short bus, he can ask for cooperation on anyone, remember, "NO ONE IS ABOVE THE LAW". Isn't that what you commies have been chanting for the last 3 years?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

No, he cannot ask a foreign country to investigate his political opponents.


----------



## IM2

Ame®icano said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> So impeachment supporters.  Where is today's 'devastating' evidence?  What 'bombshell' has this witness?
> 
> 
> 
> Her feelings were hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were here feelings hurt when her previous tenures as Ambassador ended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her two previous appointments as an Ambassador - both made by Bush the Lesser - presumably ended without benefit of a smear campaign by the President's personal attorney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no smear. She can be fired for any reason.
Click to expand...

She was smeared. It was unnecessary.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see. So what you're saying is that any VP can conduct themselves in an illegal way, and nobody can even look into it in the next administration if they are running for President?  Where is that written by the way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't come close to saying anything like that.  Don't be ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you did.  What you said is that because Trump withheld money for whatever reason, and it benefits him, that's an impeachable offense, even though there's absolutely no evidence that his actions did anything for his campaign, given the fact Biden is not his challenger yet in the presidential race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't improve it.  What I said was:  "That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense."
> 
> What you've spilled on the page is some nonsense you wish I had said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you said is like the call transcript.  It's available for all to see.
> 
> Trump holds up money to Ukraine for whatever purposes he held it up for.  But because it may have also benefited him in the event he ran against Biden, that makes it an impeachable offense.  Did you not say that?
> 
> And if so, that means that Trump couldn't have held up the money for any reason, even if he knew it would end up in corrupt hands, because Biden is in the race.  Did you not say that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying it is just a coincidence that Trump withheld the military aid just days before the phone call.  And it's just coincidental that Trump dropped a request that Zelensky open a corruption investigation when discussing military aid in the phone conversation.  And of course, it's just a coincidence that Biden's son worked for the company to be investigated.  And it was coincidental that Trump fired the Ambassador to the Ukraine, who was not on the Trump team, just weeks before the phone call.  And of course Zelensky's much sought after meeting with the president was being delayed.
> *
> WOW! What a strange series of coincidences. *
Click to expand...


Riddle me this:  If Zelensky took Trump's request as a threat, how is it he had no idea US aid was being held up?  I mean, if an inspector comes to my house to complain my house paint is chipping, and I offer him 100 to ignore it, we both know I bribed him.  I gave him a hundred bucks, and he got in his car and left. 

What the left is trying to claim here, is that Trump bribed Zelensky, and Zelensky had no idea he'd just been bribed.  Yes, Trump wanted to know the association between Hunter and Ukraine.  After all, the drug addict got a job in a field he didn't know anything about, in a country he didn't know anything about; not even the language, all while his father was not only the VP, but in charge of goings on in the country.


----------



## IM2

Ame®icano said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) withholding funds for policial purpose is abuse of power. Or, asking another country to announce fake investigation of polical opponent also is abuse of power. Together its bribery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking is not bribing.  Bribing is when you have negative information about somebody, and threaten to expose them if they don't do your bidding.  No evidence Trump ever did that.
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2) "If you don't announce that it's a bank robbery, it's not a bank robbery!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrible comparison.  A better one would be taking money out of the bank.  If you withdraw cash from your savings account, and your neighbor sees you have a lot of cash, which you tell him you got from the bank, and he assumes you robbed the bank, that's not grounds to arrest anybody if he calls the cops.
> 
> Trump openly stated he had several good reasons for the withholding of money, including one of his campaign promises which was pressure the rest of the UN members to pony up a bit.  The Democrats, the liars they are, ASSUMED it had to do with Slow Joe's candidacy, and they probably didn't even do that.  Since they are looking for ways to try and get rid of Trump, they are using that as a cheap excuse.  Like I said, you can't impeach somebody based on mind reading, because nobody can read minds on this planet.
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3) can you read? it says Ukraine investigated the Bidens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The better question is can you read?  Instead of just Googling links, try opening up the story for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Trump benefits from one of the leading opposing candidates under "investigation"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's not an impeachable offense either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bribery is impeachable.
> 
> You just admitted Trump did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying Trump was bribed?
Click to expand...


Another dunce cap.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1).  What did Trump personally gain?  Spell it out.  Did he get a whistle in his Fruit Loops?
> 2).  Suspending social security causes deaths.  Limited food stamps causes deaths.  Healthcare to a cost causes deaths.  All of the bills sitting in congress languishing while they fuck around yet again with this dog and pony show is causing deaths!
> 3).  Yeah, right.  Mueller investigated Biden.  That was part of the russian investigation into Trump?  You're a fucking idiot.
> 4).  Biden stands about as much chance being the DNC nominee as my grandmother sprouting wheels and being a go cart.  But I hope he does end up your candidate.  You deserve him.  Obumma 2.0 - 5.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, Biden could still be in the hunt for the 2020 presidential election even if he loses the Democratic nomination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh short bus, his competition is growing, not shrinking. But hey, his war chest is shrinking and he's laying off staff, not indications of a viable campaign. The two time loser has a lower chance of being nominated than beta boy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, despite your hollow post, he's still ahead of the rest....
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election 2020 - 2020 Democratic Presidential Nomination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bullshit, he's behind fauxchaunches and butty boy in Iowa. And I posted FACTS, nothing hollow about it. You're just interested in keeping your propaganda going at all costs. Quid Pro Joe is done, we're just waiting on the announcement.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck cuck ... Trump lost Iowa.
Click to expand...



Damn short bus, weren't we talking about Biden, not Trump? Got short term memory problems too?

.


----------



## IM2

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't come close to saying anything like that.  Don't be ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you did.  What you said is that because Trump withheld money for whatever reason, and it benefits him, that's an impeachable offense, even though there's absolutely no evidence that his actions did anything for his campaign, given the fact Biden is not his challenger yet in the presidential race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't improve it.  What I said was:  "That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense."
> 
> What you've spilled on the page is some nonsense you wish I had said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you said is like the call transcript.  It's available for all to see.
> 
> Trump holds up money to Ukraine for whatever purposes he held it up for.  But because it may have also benefited him in the event he ran against Biden, that makes it an impeachable offense.  Did you not say that?
> 
> And if so, that means that Trump couldn't have held up the money for any reason, even if he knew it would end up in corrupt hands, because Biden is in the race.  Did you not say that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying it is just a coincidence that Trump withheld the military aid just days before the phone call.  And it's just coincidental that Trump dropped a request that Zelensky open a corruption investigation when discussing military aid in the phone conversation.  And of course, it's just a coincidence that Biden's son worked for the company to be investigated.  And it was coincidental that Trump fired the Ambassador to the Ukraine, who was not on the Trump team, just weeks before the phone call.  And of course Zelensky's much sought after meeting with the president was being delayed.
> *
> WOW! What a strange series of coincidences. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riddle me this:  If Zelensky took Trump's request as a threat, how is it he had no idea US aid was being held up?  I mean, if an inspector comes to my house to complain my house paint is chipping, and I offer him 100 to ignore it, we both know I bribed him.  I gave him a hundred bucks, and he got in his car and left.
> 
> What the left is trying to claim here, is that Trump bribed Zelensky, and Zelensky had no idea he'd just been bribed.  Yes, Trump wanted to know the association between Hunter and Ukraine.  After all, the drug addict got a job in a field he didn't know anything about, in a country he didn't know anything about; not even the language, all while his father was not only the VP, but in charge of goings on in the country.
Click to expand...

Because Zelensky knew. Now stop telling that lie.


----------



## IM2

Ame®icano said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Biden was already investigated prior to the July 25th phone call. Tampering with election? Mueller investigated this.
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller was mainly focused on Trump.  Biden was not in the cross hairs of his investigation.  Mueller's investigation did not look at any "Tampering with (the) election" if it had democrat fingerprints. Hell, he didn't even recognize the name Fusion GPS when he testified before congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fusion GPS is a private company that was hired to do opposition research.  This researched went to Russia because Trump was doing business in Russia and lying about it.  Everytime you morons bring this up as some sort of collusion, you are masking a fool out of yourself.
> 
> When you equate Biden's action in the Ukraine with Trump's, you are making a total ass out of yourself.
> 
> Trump is guilty plain as day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Opposition research. Sounds like asking foreign government to dig dirt on political opponent.
Click to expand...


But it wasn't.


----------



## OKTexas

IM2 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bet the farm on it child. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> * McConnell Shuts Down Early Dismissal Option for Impeachment Articles, Says Senate Will ‘Have to Have a Trial’ *
> By Mairead McArdle
> November 13, 2019 4:10 PM
> Trump Impeachment -- Mitch McConnell Shuts Down Early Dismissal Option for Impeachment Articles | National Review
> 
> is devon nunes' cow on that there farm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I don't see the house even voting on articles. They don't want to commit political suicide.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I don't see the house even voting on articles. They don't want to commit political suicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There seems to be quite a lot you don't see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to enlighten me, even your prized msm said the hearings were a bust.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they haven't.
Click to expand...



Keep telling yourself that child, I've seen the clips.

.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OKTexas

IM2 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, short bus, according to you no natural born citizen over 35 can't be investigated during a presidential election year. Did your special ed teacher tell you that?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Moron, I said nothing of the sort. How the fuck do you keep getting this wrong?? I never said a candidate for president can't be investigated. You only think that's what I said because you're a flaming imbecile.  What I said was.... a president running for re-election is not allowed to solicit a foreign national to help find dirt on another candidate running for that same office.
> 
> Maybe you like having a lawless dictator run a banana republic where they can use he power of their political office to eliminate their competition, but most don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little short buy, I highlighted exactly what you said, being eligible to run for office is not an exemption from investigation. You commies are proving that on a daily basis. You're doing exactly what you're accusing Trump of doing. Don't think your short bus status excuses your hypocrisy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're fucking demented, dumbfuck cuck -- I never said Biden couldn't be investigated. I never said he shouldn't be investigated. You only think I said that because you're totally fucked in the head (i.e., typical conservative). I said Trump can't ask a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again short bus, he can ask for cooperation on anyone, remember, "NO ONE IS ABOVE THE LAW". Isn't that what you commies have been chanting for the last 3 years?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he cannot ask a foreign country to investigate his political opponents.
Click to expand...



Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty.

.


----------



## OKTexas

IM2 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> So impeachment supporters.  Where is today's 'devastating' evidence?  What 'bombshell' has this witness?
> 
> 
> 
> Her feelings were hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were here feelings hurt when her previous tenures as Ambassador ended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her two previous appointments as an Ambassador - both made by Bush the Lesser - presumably ended without benefit of a smear campaign by the President's personal attorney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no smear. She can be fired for any reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was smeared. It was unnecessary.
Click to expand...



Perhaps if she had been more supportive of the incoming Ukraine president it wouldn't have happened.

.


----------



## OKTexas

IM2 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you did.  What you said is that because Trump withheld money for whatever reason, and it benefits him, that's an impeachable offense, even though there's absolutely no evidence that his actions did anything for his campaign, given the fact Biden is not his challenger yet in the presidential race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't improve it.  What I said was:  "That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense."
> 
> What you've spilled on the page is some nonsense you wish I had said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you said is like the call transcript.  It's available for all to see.
> 
> Trump holds up money to Ukraine for whatever purposes he held it up for.  But because it may have also benefited him in the event he ran against Biden, that makes it an impeachable offense.  Did you not say that?
> 
> And if so, that means that Trump couldn't have held up the money for any reason, even if he knew it would end up in corrupt hands, because Biden is in the race.  Did you not say that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying it is just a coincidence that Trump withheld the military aid just days before the phone call.  And it's just coincidental that Trump dropped a request that Zelensky open a corruption investigation when discussing military aid in the phone conversation.  And of course, it's just a coincidence that Biden's son worked for the company to be investigated.  And it was coincidental that Trump fired the Ambassador to the Ukraine, who was not on the Trump team, just weeks before the phone call.  And of course Zelensky's much sought after meeting with the president was being delayed.
> *
> WOW! What a strange series of coincidences. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riddle me this:  If Zelensky took Trump's request as a threat, how is it he had no idea US aid was being held up?  I mean, if an inspector comes to my house to complain my house paint is chipping, and I offer him 100 to ignore it, we both know I bribed him.  I gave him a hundred bucks, and he got in his car and left.
> 
> What the left is trying to claim here, is that Trump bribed Zelensky, and Zelensky had no idea he'd just been bribed.  Yes, Trump wanted to know the association between Hunter and Ukraine.  After all, the drug addict got a job in a field he didn't know anything about, in a country he didn't know anything about; not even the language, all while his father was not only the VP, but in charge of goings on in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Zelensky knew. Now stop telling that lie.
Click to expand...



You're the on lying, Zelensky didn't find out about it till Aug 29. More than a month after the call.

.


----------



## depotoo

Winco said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Do you have any knowledge of President Trump receiving a bribe?”
> 
> “No”
> 
> “Do you have any knowledge of the President committing any crime?”
> 
> “No”
> 
> Yup, two blows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not her job.
> Why would she have 1st hand knowledge of trump receiving a bribe.
> This is NO news.
> Not a Win for the Donald as hard as his supporters try to claim.
> 
> Nothing Burger.
Click to expand...

So then, tell us, why is it she was even called as a witness?  Seeing as this is an impeachment  inquiry and all.


----------



## Winco

depotoo said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Do you have any knowledge of President Trump receiving a bribe?”
> 
> “No”
> 
> “Do you have any knowledge of the President committing any crime?”
> 
> “No”
> 
> Yup, two blows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not her job.
> Why would she have 1st hand knowledge of trump receiving a bribe.
> This is NO news.
> Not a Win for the Donald as hard as his supporters try to claim.
> 
> Nothing Burger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then, tell us, why is it she was even called as a witness?  Seeing as this is an impeachment  inquiry and all.
Click to expand...


Well, that's easy.
She was in her job to support positive relationships between the USA and Ukraine.
She knew the corruption that existed.  Who was good and who was bad.
Then came Rudy.
She was trying to stop the corruption in the Ukraine, Rudy was there working with the corrupt components.
Then the conspiracy theories started by somehow falsely claiming that Biden was bribing, when in reality he was trying to oust the corrupt leader, but the spin machine of the trump camp spun hard.  But ultimately not successfully.
*Everyone knows that trump sent Rudy to smear/oust MY because she was in the way of their crime activity, called a "drug deal' by one of your own side.*

You understand yet?


----------



## toomuchtime_

Faun said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> The average of the major polls clearly show the President's job approval ratings have been steadily climbing despite the hearings.
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> 
> 
> Again, according to one poll only -- Rasmussen, not surprisingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, according to the RCP average of all the major polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again. Again, there have been only two polls since the hearings began on Wednesday. One is the same as their last poll and only Rasmussen, which leans Republican, is up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps on  your planet, but here on Earth, Pelosi announced the beginning of the impeachment inquiry on September 24.
> 
> Nancy Pelosi Announces Formal Impeachment Inquiry of Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holyfuckingshit.
> 
> *I already told you that back in post #3314* where I showed you Trump's approval rating is *lower* today than it was then, refuting your idiocy that his approval has been rising steadily since then.
Click to expand...

The only thing your posts show is that while you like to quarrel you have no real interest in any of the issues.  The RCP average of major polls show that the President's job approval ratings have been steadily rising since Oct. 24 despite the impeachment theater the Dems have been putting on.  Clearly, voters are not paying attention to the show.


----------



## depotoo

Winco said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Do you have any knowledge of President Trump receiving a bribe?”
> 
> “No”
> 
> “Do you have any knowledge of the President committing any crime?”
> 
> “No”
> 
> Yup, two blows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not her job.
> Why would she have 1st hand knowledge of trump receiving a bribe.
> This is NO news.
> Not a Win for the Donald as hard as his supporters try to claim.
> 
> Nothing Burger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then, tell us, why is it she was even called as a witness?  Seeing as this is an impeachment  inquiry and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's easy.
> She was in her job to support positive relationships between the USA and Ukraine.
> She knew the corruption that existed.  Who was good and who was bad.
> Then came Rudy.
> She was trying to stop the corruption in the Ukraine, Rudy was there working with the corrupt components.
> Then the conspiracy theories started by somehow falsely claiming that Biden was bribing, when in reality he was trying to oust the corrupt leader, but the spin machine of the trump camp spun hard.  But ultimately not successfully.
> *Everyone knows that trump sent Rudy to smear/oust MY because she was in the way of their crime activity, called a "drug deal' by one of your own side.*
> 
> You understand yet?
Click to expand...

Actually,  that explanation is for the birds.


----------



## SweetSue92

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You know what's incredible to me too: they perfectly expect when THEY win the White House again, WE will treat their president fairly.

oh honey, okay. Yep. You go right on thinking that you have a bunch of George Bushes around you when you take the WH back and not a bunch of us. Yep. You go on thinking that. Sure.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Trump benefits from one of the leading opposing candidates under "investigation"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's not an impeachable offense either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see. So what you're saying is that any VP can conduct themselves in an illegal way, and nobody can even look into it in the next administration if they are running for President?  Where is that written by the way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn''t Bidens decisions to hold up, cancel or approve the funds.  He just let the Ukranian Leader know see the hand writing on the wall.  Had they not fired the corrupt prosecutor, then there was a good chance that Congress and the President would have canceled the funds.  You can say anything you wish but that was Statesman at it's finest.
> 
> Meanwhile, Rump was playing lose without Congressional assistance with congressional approved funds trying to get a political public favor from the new Ukranian Leader.  Rump didn't have the power to do so but he tried.  And he finally backed off AFTER the incident was reported in public.  Then he tried to cover it up.  Then he tried to and still tries to, intimidate witnesses and obstruct.
> 
> The Justice Department just finished busting Stone for similar crimes.  The only difference is, Stone isn't the President.  The President is supposed to be above such actions and this should not have EVER become an issue.  But we have a Criminal for a President.    And if Stone thinks that Rump will pardon him, Stone has another thing coming.  Rump has already thrown Stone to the dumpster.
> 
> If Stone has been found guilty then Rump needs to be found guilty for the same crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeating typical MSM garbage.
> 
> Trump never intimidated anybody.  Who are you talking about with intimidation?
> 
> If Biden wasn't in charge of holding up funds, why did he say he was?  When officials in Ukraine asked about it, he told them to call DumBama and see what happens.
> 
> Just because Congress approves funds doesn't mean the President has to release them unconditionally.  And how did Trump try to cover it up when it was only days he released the transcript?
Click to expand...


For one, I don't watch MSN.  I am too much of  a tighwad.  Same goes for all the other so called "Political Motivated" News outlets (including Foxnews) that you keep harping about.  I go by what I see on the local news which actually reports the news.  In fact, if anything, the news around here is center right.  Sor your claim that I am repeating MSN is a lie.  But what else is new.

So Rump never intimidates.  His routine on the Ambassador shows different.  His treatment of anyone that doesn't exactly toe the line shows different.  He uses his office for his own personal uses.  Much like trying to get the name of the Whistle Blower.  With Rumps history, that's akin to a death sentence.  Or he uses his intimidation to force elected officials to overlook his serious escapades that only a despot would do. He tries to operate the office of the President of the United States like the head of a Mob Boss.  

Biden wasn't in charge of the funds.  Congress was in charge of those funds and could rescind them anytime.  The President could ask Congress to reject the funds or release those funds in a timely manner as per the agreement from the Congress.  Biden did a great statesman's way of telling them that if they didn't get rid of the corrupt prosecutor that they were going to lose those funds.  He gave than a 6 hour ultimatum with the backing of Congress and the President.  Biden was the messenger.  Since it force Ukraine to go against Putin, I can understand why you would find fault in this, Comrade.

Rump released the funds AFTER the whistle blower approached the NSA IG who in turn turned it over to the congress.  Rump was bagged.  Yes, it was days before the transcript was released to congress but it was AFTER he instructed that the transcript and conversation was buried in a secret server that was never meant to house that information.  In affect, Rump was trying to bury it.  Rump tried to use his position to force another head of state to contribute to his reelection campaign by what is in affect, bribery or blackmail.  If I am in the process of doing an armed robbery of a bank and the bank gets surround by the cops can I just give the money back and say, "I never really did Rob the Bank, therefore, there is no crime".  You and Rump may very well have rewritten criminal law for everyone else.  No, you don't want it for everyone else, just Rump.  And even a President is not above the law.


----------



## Lesh

depotoo said:


> The Washington Post.  Enough said.


They point out two things.

Trump has shown exactly NO interest in "rooting out corruption" in any situation that didn't involve a political rival.

Trump people put out a "readout" of a phone call that was bogus...putting in doubt the veracity of ANY "transcript" they put out


----------



## IM2

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dumb.


----------



## IM2

OKTexas said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't improve it.  What I said was:  "That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense."
> 
> What you've spilled on the page is some nonsense you wish I had said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you said is like the call transcript.  It's available for all to see.
> 
> Trump holds up money to Ukraine for whatever purposes he held it up for.  But because it may have also benefited him in the event he ran against Biden, that makes it an impeachable offense.  Did you not say that?
> 
> And if so, that means that Trump couldn't have held up the money for any reason, even if he knew it would end up in corrupt hands, because Biden is in the race.  Did you not say that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying it is just a coincidence that Trump withheld the military aid just days before the phone call.  And it's just coincidental that Trump dropped a request that Zelensky open a corruption investigation when discussing military aid in the phone conversation.  And of course, it's just a coincidence that Biden's son worked for the company to be investigated.  And it was coincidental that Trump fired the Ambassador to the Ukraine, who was not on the Trump team, just weeks before the phone call.  And of course Zelensky's much sought after meeting with the president was being delayed.
> *
> WOW! What a strange series of coincidences. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riddle me this:  If Zelensky took Trump's request as a threat, how is it he had no idea US aid was being held up?  I mean, if an inspector comes to my house to complain my house paint is chipping, and I offer him 100 to ignore it, we both know I bribed him.  I gave him a hundred bucks, and he got in his car and left.
> 
> What the left is trying to claim here, is that Trump bribed Zelensky, and Zelensky had no idea he'd just been bribed.  Yes, Trump wanted to know the association between Hunter and Ukraine.  After all, the drug addict got a job in a field he didn't know anything about, in a country he didn't know anything about; not even the language, all while his father was not only the VP, but in charge of goings on in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Zelensky knew. Now stop telling that lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're the on lying, Zelensky didn't find out about it till Aug 29. More than a month after the call.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

That's incorrect.

*Ukraine president knew Trump wanted Biden probe back in May*

Ukraine President Volodymyr Zelensky was worried about how to deal with pressure from the Trump administration to investigate Joe Biden in early May — about two weeks before he was inaugurated, a new report said Wednesday.

Zelensky had gathered a small group of advisers on May 7 in Kiev for a meeting that was supposed to be about his nation’s energy needs.

Instead, the group spent most of the three-hour discussion talking about how to navigate President Trump’s and his personal lawyer Rudy Giuliani’s calls for a probe into Biden, The Associated Press reported, citing a trio of sources familiar with the details of the meeting.

https://nypost.com/2019/10/23/ukraine-president-knew-trump-wanted-biden-probe-back-in-may-report/

AP: Ukraine's president knew as early as May that Trump was interested in the Biden probe

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/10/23/when-did-ukraine-know-that-trump-had-frozen-aid/

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/10/23/when-did-ukraine-know-that-trump-had-frozen-aid/


----------



## NotYourBody

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That ignores Reagan, Bush 41, and Bush the Lesser. None of them were impeached.

Getting an intern blow job is also an impeachable offense, don't forget that. I don't imagine that will be an issue for Trump because he has to pay for sex and interns don't get paid enough for that horror.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Lastamender said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, she didn’t have any idea of any crime committed by the president.
> 
> 
> 
> Other do. His fat orange ass will be impeached
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why weren’t they there then instead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen todays news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess, it is something negative about Trump.
Click to expand...

Yup!

HuffPost - Breaking News, U.S. and World News | HuffPost

Testimony Ties Trump Closer To Pressure On Ukraine | HuffPost


----------



## playtime

OKTexas said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Turmp have to do a smear job on Yovanovitch to get her out of the way?
> 
> 
> 
> Who says he did?  That was simply Yovanovitch ans Schiff's interpretation of what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sorry, I thought you watched the testimony yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  I watched Schiff and Yovanovitch claim that Trump smeared her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough.  btw,  there NEVER was a reason given for her dismissal, even if idonny just didn't like her.  no reason at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't dismissed, she was reassigned. And the president doesn't need a reason.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


uh - ya.  i know & have said that in other posts.  the question is ----  by the abassador herself  - was that ambassadors serve at the pleasure of the prez - but why was she 'smeared'?


----------



## Daryl Hunt

playtime said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who says he did?  That was simply Yovanovitch ans Schiff's interpretation of what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sorry, I thought you watched the testimony yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  I watched Schiff and Yovanovitch claim that Trump smeared her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough.  btw,  there NEVER was a reason given for her dismissal, even if idonny just didn't like her.  no reason at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't dismissed, she was reassigned. And the president doesn't need a reason.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh - ya.  i know & have said that in other posts.  the question is ----  by the abassador herself was that ambassadors serve at the pleasure of the prez - but why was she 'smeared'?
Click to expand...


Because he is covering up his real reason for getting her out of office.  Next week, it comes very clear.  It's not going to be a good month for Rump.


----------



## playtime

OKTexas said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> you & your fellow basket dwellers are the ones to be laughed at.
> 
> *A Republican Conspiracy Theory About a Biden-in-Ukraine Scandal Has Gone Mainstream. But It Is Not True.*
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Mackey
> May 10 2019, 9:52 p.m.
> 
> In an interview with The Intercept, Daria Kaleniuk, an American-educated lawyer who founded Ukraine’s Anti-Corruption Action Center, expressed frustration that two recent front-page stories in the New York Times, on how the conspiracy theory is being used to attack Biden, failed to properly debunk the false accusation. According to Kaleniuk, and a former anti-corruption prosecutor, there is simply no truth to the rumor now spreading like wildfire across the internet.
> 
> The United States and other Western nations had for months called for the ousting of Mr. Shokin, who was widely criticized for turning a blind eye to corrupt practices and for defending the interests of a venal and entrenched elite. He was one of several political figures in Kiev whom reformers and Western diplomats saw as a worrying indicator of a return to past corrupt practices, two years after a revolution that was supposed to put a stop to self-dealing by those in power.
> A Republican Conspiracy Theory About a Biden-in-Ukraine Scandal Has Gone Mainstream. But It Is Not True.
> 
> lol... next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check where their funding comes from, does the Open Societies Foundation ring any bells?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i gave you a google key search which contained many articles all reporting the same thing.  uh- soros doesn't own them all or are you that whacked to believe he does?
> 
> *Ukraine envoy had ‘clear understanding’ on quid pro quo, but no firsthand knowledge of Trump plans: transcript*
> By Alex Pappas, Brooke Singman | Fox News
> 
> _*While Sondland had texted Taylor in September saying there was no quid pro quo, the supplemental declaration says that “by the beginning of September 2019, and in the absence of any credible explanation for the suspension of aid, I presumed that the aid suspension had become linked to the proposed anti-corruption statement.”
> 
> He also acknowledged telling one of Zelensky’s advisers that “resumption of U.S. aid would likely not occur until Ukraine provided the public anti-corruption statement that we had been discussing for many weeks.”*_
> 
> Ukraine envoy had ‘clear understanding’ on quid pro quo, but no firsthand knowledge of Trump plans: transcript
> 
> so............ what you are trying to peddle is that george soros owns FOX NEWS too?
> somebody better let rupert in on that bit of info.
> 
> next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what was this proposed anti-corruption statement supposed to contain? You commies keep bringing it up, but I see no smoking gun there.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tell ya what - why don't get yerself a box of meow mix, cuddle up to the tv on wednesday,  & watch the show, pussy cat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you're touting grand new evidence and you have no clue what it is. Typical commie, clueless.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


i am not.  but ambassador taylor did & so did the dude that heard the phone call in the kiev restaurant & apparently there's another dude who heard it as well.

sondland will hafta 'splain it all AND 'splain why he didn't mention any of that in the testimony he originally gave - then revised cause he 'suddenly remembered stuff'  & now this time.

on wednesday.


d'oh!


----------



## IM2

SweetSue92 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's incredible to me too: they perfectly expect when THEY win the White House again, WE will treat their president fairly.
> 
> oh honey, okay. Yep. You go right on thinking that you have a bunch of George Bushes around you when you take the WH back and not a bunch of us. Yep. You go on thinking that. Sure.
Click to expand...

Your association with reality is non existent. You guys trashed Obama for 8 years and are still going. But Trump has broken laws and violated his oath of office. So if you have any morals you stop lying about why trump is in this position.


----------



## playtime

OKTexas said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> i already said that doesn't matter at this point - but i hope you aren't betting on a rock solid united front from all the (R)s, are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, yep, with some defections from the Ds. Right now I don't even see this crap making it to the senate. Like I said before, this is nothing but a commie campaign trick, pulling anything they can to try to effect public opinion.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it will go to trial.  being removed is a whole other animal - but he'll get a trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bet the farm on it child. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * McConnell Shuts Down Early Dismissal Option for Impeachment Articles, Says Senate Will ‘Have to Have a Trial’ *
> By Mairead McArdle
> November 13, 2019 4:10 PM
> Trump Impeachment -- Mitch McConnell Shuts Down Early Dismissal Option for Impeachment Articles | National Review
> 
> is devon nunes' cow on that there farm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I don't see the house even voting on articles. They don't want to commit political suicide.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


then you need to take them blinders off pussy cat.


----------



## playtime

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Biden said was fully approved by Obama and both House and Congress. It was not to get them to spew BS so Clinton could win. Just so we know more facts here.
> *Discussion of mod actions edited*
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  When did Obama approve it?  When did both houses of Congress approve it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was a joint effort between the US & other nations.  biden, along with other american officials were our point men &  did not go rogue on this.
> 
> What really happened when Biden forced out Ukraine's top prosecutor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that link says what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you illiterate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It must be you
Click to expand...


nope.  it's you, dude.  it's all y-o-u.


----------



## IM2

*Ukraine Knew of Aid Freeze by Early August, Undermining Trump Defense*

Top officials were told in early August about the delay of $391 million in security assistance, undercutting a chief argument President Trump has used to deny any quid pro quo.

To Democrats who say that President Trump’s decision to freeze $391 million in military aid was intended to bully Ukraine’s leader into carrying out investigations for Mr. Trump’s political benefit, the president and his allies have had a simple response: There was no quid pro quo because the Ukrainians did not know assistance had been blocked. the freeze was directly linked to Mr. Trump’s demand. That did not deter the president, who on Wednesday approvingly tweeted a quote by a congressional Republican saying neither Mr. Taylor nor any other witness had “provided testimony that the Ukrainians were aware that military aid was being withheld.”

In fact, word of the aid freeze had gotten to high-level Ukrainian officials by the first week in August, according to interviews and documents obtained by The New York Times.

weeks earlier than acknowledged.

Ukraine Knew of Aid Freeze by Early August, Undermining Trump Defense

*Ukraine Knew Trump Was Freezing Aid Over Biden*

Ukrainian officials knew for months that President Donald Trump was withholding key military aid to their country over demands that Ukraine investigate Trump’s political rival and 2020 candidate Joe Biden, The New York Times reported on Wednesday.

The report, based on interviews and documents the Times obtained, directly contradicts Trump’s claim that there could not have been an improper quid pro quo arrangement because Ukrainian officials did not know the United States was withholding $391 million in military aid.

Instead, top Ukrainian officials reportedly knew of the aid freeze as early as the first week of August ― just days after Trump requested Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky to investigate Biden during a July 25 phone call.

Ukraine Knew Trump Was Freezing Aid Over Biden, New York Times Reports | HuffPost


----------



## RealDave

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




So why wasn't Bush, Bush, Reagan, Ford, Eisenhower not impeached but Nixon would have been if he had not resigned?
Ummmmm.  I wonder why?

Is it because Nixon was a crook?   Just like your orange buddy?


----------



## RealDave

OKTexas said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Moron, I said nothing of the sort. How the fuck do you keep getting this wrong?? I never said a candidate for president can't be investigated. You only think that's what I said because you're a flaming imbecile.  What I said was.... a president running for re-election is not allowed to solicit a foreign national to help find dirt on another candidate running for that same office.
> 
> Maybe you like having a lawless dictator run a banana republic where they can use he power of their political office to eliminate their competition, but most don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little short buy, I highlighted exactly what you said, being eligible to run for office is not an exemption from investigation. You commies are proving that on a daily basis. You're doing exactly what you're accusing Trump of doing. Don't think your short bus status excuses your hypocrisy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're fucking demented, dumbfuck cuck -- I never said Biden couldn't be investigated. I never said he shouldn't be investigated. You only think I said that because you're totally fucked in the head (i.e., typical conservative). I said Trump can't ask a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again short bus, he can ask for cooperation on anyone, remember, "NO ONE IS ABOVE THE LAW". Isn't that what you commies have been chanting for the last 3 years?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he cannot ask a foreign country to investigate his political opponents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

  Investigate them all.  But only picking one & wanting an announcement more than the actual investigation should be a hint.


----------



## RealDave

toobfreak said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Yes, he can suspend funds for that reason, and Trump laid out several. It's the Democrats who claim to be able to read minds, and mind reading should not be grounds for impeachment.
> 
> 2) Again, no evidence that Trump suspended anything for political reasons.  Ukraine officials had no idea the funds were suspended until a month after the phone call.  Obviously, they didn't drastically need them at the time.  What Trump provided to them in the past was sufficient.
> 
> 3)Yes, Biden was investigated by his bosses team. What did you really expect, a conviction?
> 
> 4) The election is a little less than a year away.  Trump nor anybody knows who the nominee will be.  What is evident is that Biden has been losing ground since spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) withholding funds for policial purpose is abuse of power.  Or, asking another country to announce fake investigation of polical opponent also is abuse of power.   Together its bribery.
> 
> 2) "If you don't announce that it's a bank robbery, it's not a bank robbery!"
> 
> 3) can you read? it says Ukraine investigated the Bidens
> 
> 4) Trump benefits from one of the leading opposing candidates under "investigation"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you are admitting that Obama and Kerry abused power by withholding funds from Iran for many years?  That cost lives!  They withheld aid from the Kurds for years!  Abuse of power!  That cost lives!  How many more do you want?  Where is the prosecution???!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Withholding funds because of good for America is not the same as withholding fund for political reasons.  Even a stupid fuck like you knows this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then please point out where or when Trump said he's holding up the money for political reasons.  It's all we are asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unreal Dave gets all his insider information directly from the Cosmos through his Ouija Board!
Click to expand...

  OK, put his fat ass on the witness stand.

There is no recording. All we have is a White House generated synopsis.


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't come close to saying anything like that.  Don't be ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you did.  What you said is that because Trump withheld money for whatever reason, and it benefits him, that's an impeachable offense, even though there's absolutely no evidence that his actions did anything for his campaign, given the fact Biden is not his challenger yet in the presidential race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't improve it.  What I said was:  "That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense."
> 
> What you've spilled on the page is some nonsense you wish I had said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you said is like the call transcript.  It's available for all to see.
> 
> Trump holds up money to Ukraine for whatever purposes he held it up for.  But because it may have also benefited him in the event he ran against Biden, that makes it an impeachable offense.  Did you not say that?
> 
> And if so, that means that Trump couldn't have held up the money for any reason, even if he knew it would end up in corrupt hands, because Biden is in the race.  Did you not say that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying it is just a coincidence that Trump withheld the military aid just days before the phone call.  And it's just coincidental that Trump dropped a request that Zelensky open a corruption investigation when discussing military aid in the phone conversation.  And of course, it's just a coincidence that Biden's son worked for the company to be investigated.  And it was coincidental that Trump fired the Ambassador to the Ukraine, who was not on the Trump team, just weeks before the phone call.  And of course Zelensky's much sought after meeting with the president was being delayed.
> *
> WOW! What a strange series of coincidences. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riddle me this:  If Zelensky took Trump's request as a threat, how is it he had no idea US aid was being held up?  I mean, if an inspector comes to my house to complain my house paint is chipping, and I offer him 100 to ignore it, we both know I bribed him.  I gave him a hundred bucks, and he got in his car and left.
> 
> What the left is trying to claim here, is that Trump bribed Zelensky, and Zelensky had no idea he'd just been bribed.  Yes, Trump wanted to know the association between Hunter and Ukraine.  After all, the drug addict got a job in a field he didn't know anything about, in a country he didn't know anything about; not even the language, all while his father was not only the VP, but in charge of goings on in the country.
Click to expand...

  So, If I were to ell you that I will harm your family if you don't cooperate, it isn't a threat because your kids are at home?


----------



## theHawk

Winco said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Do you have any knowledge of President Trump receiving a bribe?”
> 
> “No”
> 
> “Do you have any knowledge of the President committing any crime?”
> 
> “No”
> 
> Yup, two blows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not her job.
> Why would she have 1st hand knowledge of trump receiving a bribe.
> This is NO news.
> Not a Win for the Donald as hard as his supporters try to claim.
> 
> Nothing Burger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then, tell us, why is it she was even called as a witness?  Seeing as this is an impeachment  inquiry and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's easy.
> She was in her job to support positive relationships between the USA and Ukraine.
> She knew the corruption that existed.  Who was good and who was bad.
> Then came Rudy.
> She was trying to stop the corruption in the Ukraine, Rudy was there working with the corrupt components.
> Then the conspiracy theories started by somehow falsely claiming that Biden was bribing, when in reality he was trying to oust the corrupt leader, but the spin machine of the trump camp spun hard.  But ultimately not successfully.
> *Everyone knows that trump sent Rudy to smear/oust MY because she was in the way of their crime activity, called a "drug deal' by one of your own side.*
> 
> You understand yet?
Click to expand...


Yea, she was there to “stop the corruption” in Ukraine.....how did that go with Joe’s son?


----------



## Meister

RealDave said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why wasn't Bush, Bush, Reagan, Ford, Eisenhower not impeached but Nixon would have been if he had not resigned?
> Ummmmm.  I wonder why?
> 
> Is it because Nixon was a crook?   Just like your orange buddy?
Click to expand...

There was this thing called......EVIDENCE that they had on Nixon.
More than just a bunch of sore losers making stuff up as they go along
trying to get rid of a duly elected president.


----------



## IM2

Meister said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why wasn't Bush, Bush, Reagan, Ford, Eisenhower not impeached but Nixon would have been if he had not resigned?
> Ummmmm.  I wonder why?
> 
> Is it because Nixon was a crook?   Just like your orange buddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was this thing called......EVIDENCE that they had on Nixon.
> More than just a bunch of sore losers making stuff up as they go along
> trying to get rid of a duly elected president.
Click to expand...

They have evidence on Trump. That is why Trump is refusing to respect the subpoenas. That is why he won't let staff testify.


----------



## Meister

IM2 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why wasn't Bush, Bush, Reagan, Ford, Eisenhower not impeached but Nixon would have been if he had not resigned?
> Ummmmm.  I wonder why?
> 
> Is it because Nixon was a crook?   Just like your orange buddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was this thing called......EVIDENCE that they had on Nixon.
> More than just a bunch of sore losers making stuff up as they go along
> trying to get rid of a duly elected president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have evidence on Trump. That is why Trump is refusing to respect the subpoenas. That is why he won't let staff testify.
Click to expand...

Again....conjecture, IM2.  You don't know, you are assuming


----------



## playtime

Meister said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why wasn't Bush, Bush, Reagan, Ford, Eisenhower not impeached but Nixon would have been if he had not resigned?
> Ummmmm.  I wonder why?
> 
> Is it because Nixon was a crook?   Just like your orange buddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was this thing called......EVIDENCE that they had on Nixon.
> More than just a bunch of sore losers making stuff up as they go along
> trying to get rid of a duly elected president.
Click to expand...


donny is blocking all the evidence from being turned over to congress in addition to blocking witness' too chicken shit to defy & show up.  those that are testifying are doing it outa loyalty to the constitution & not to a man who wants to rule like an autocrat.


----------



## Meister

playtime said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why wasn't Bush, Bush, Reagan, Ford, Eisenhower not impeached but Nixon would have been if he had not resigned?
> Ummmmm.  I wonder why?
> 
> Is it because Nixon was a crook?   Just like your orange buddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was this thing called......EVIDENCE that they had on Nixon.
> More than just a bunch of sore losers making stuff up as they go along
> trying to get rid of a duly elected president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny is blocking all the evidence from being turned over to congress in addition to blocking witness' too chicken shit to defy & show up.  those that are testifying are doing it outa loyalty to the constitution & not to a man who wants to rule like an autocrat.
Click to expand...

Of course, because we all know that this isn't a witch hunt.


----------



## IM2

*"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*

It is against the law to ask a foreign government to investigate your political rival. Get that through your think skulls Trumpers. Stop being disingenuous.


----------



## playtime

Meister said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why wasn't Bush, Bush, Reagan, Ford, Eisenhower not impeached but Nixon would have been if he had not resigned?
> Ummmmm.  I wonder why?
> 
> Is it because Nixon was a crook?   Just like your orange buddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was this thing called......EVIDENCE that they had on Nixon.
> More than just a bunch of sore losers making stuff up as they go along
> trying to get rid of a duly elected president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have evidence on Trump. That is why Trump is refusing to respect the subpoenas. That is why he won't let staff testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again....conjecture, IM2.  You don't know, you are assuming
Click to expand...


noooooooooooooo... ambassador taylor testified that he took extremely detailed notes - in real time - that pompeo won't release.  the REAL transcript is hiding in a super secure server & trump refuses to release.  AND several people called to testify are defying subpoenas

john bolton, mick mulvaney, mike pompeo, don mcgahn; just to name a few that came to me right away, but there are others.


----------



## IM2

Meister said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why wasn't Bush, Bush, Reagan, Ford, Eisenhower not impeached but Nixon would have been if he had not resigned?
> Ummmmm.  I wonder why?
> 
> Is it because Nixon was a crook?   Just like your orange buddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was this thing called......EVIDENCE that they had on Nixon.
> More than just a bunch of sore losers making stuff up as they go along
> trying to get rid of a duly elected president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny is blocking all the evidence from being turned over to congress in addition to blocking witness' too chicken shit to defy & show up.  those that are testifying are doing it outa loyalty to the constitution & not to a man who wants to rule like an autocrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because we all know that this isn't a witch hunt.
Click to expand...


It's not a witch hunt. You will learn this.


----------



## playtime

Meister said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why wasn't Bush, Bush, Reagan, Ford, Eisenhower not impeached but Nixon would have been if he had not resigned?
> Ummmmm.  I wonder why?
> 
> Is it because Nixon was a crook?   Just like your orange buddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was this thing called......EVIDENCE that they had on Nixon.
> More than just a bunch of sore losers making stuff up as they go along
> trying to get rid of a duly elected president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny is blocking all the evidence from being turned over to congress in addition to blocking witness' too chicken shit to defy & show up.  those that are testifying are doing it outa loyalty to the constitution & not to a man who wants to rule like an autocrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because we all know that this isn't a witch hunt.
Click to expand...


well i know that if it were & president tinkles had the evidence to show it was, he sure as hell would do EVERYTHING he could to show the witch hunters how wrong they were.  he would hold a televised 'event' with spotlights, a red carpet, & probably make it a pay per view so he could make $$$ off it.

but none of that is gonna happen.  & we both know why.


----------



## IM2

Meister said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why wasn't Bush, Bush, Reagan, Ford, Eisenhower not impeached but Nixon would have been if he had not resigned?
> Ummmmm.  I wonder why?
> 
> Is it because Nixon was a crook?   Just like your orange buddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was this thing called......EVIDENCE that they had on Nixon.
> More than just a bunch of sore losers making stuff up as they go along
> trying to get rid of a duly elected president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have evidence on Trump. That is why Trump is refusing to respect the subpoenas. That is why he won't let staff testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again....conjecture, IM2.  You don't know, you are assuming
Click to expand...

Incorrect. I do know and Trump has done this kind of crap the entire time.


----------



## Meister

IM2 said:


> *"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*
> 
> It is against the law to ask a foreign government to investigate your political rival. Get that through your think skulls Trumpers. Stop being disingenuous.


Your side lost the election, IM2, move on and vote him out in a year.
No laws have been broken and Schiff and Pelosi know it, they are just trying to muddy the waters for 
the inept and confused.  Your stable of mules couldn't win an election for dog catcher....and they know it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Flopper said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is behavior that cannot be defended.  To allow this type of bastardization of our foreign policy, to allow the executive to attack the loyal opposition in this manner, is an attack on the Republic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, there's not suppose to be opposition within the administration, loyal or otherwise. These fuckers are hired to carry out the policy of their elected boss, not try implement their own policy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Their own policy" is the policy of the United States as it had been for the past several years, supporting Ukraine's efforts to clean out the corrupt oligarchs subverting attempts at a fair and democratic government.  It was also the policy of the United States to support Ukraine militarily in its fight against Russian aggression.
> If the "boss" didn't like this policy, for whatever reason, he had every right to stand up and tell the State Department why and what he wanted done instead.  But Trump didn't do that, did he?  He got his private attorney and a bunch of thug friends to do it "under the table" and for the most part the current officials around the President closed their eyes to it and let it happen.  I'm grateful to the whistleblower and to the people who have testified to what happened.  Not because I couldn't cope with not having "my guy" elected, but because Trump is a crook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, had Trump had the 'whistleblower' arrested as a spy.....
> 
> 
> Obama did just that.
> 
> 
> The Obama administration had 8 whistleblowers. President Obama handled each one the same way - he had the FBI bust into their home, arrest them, and he then prosecuted them for espionage. Of course the biased media kept quiet and looked the other way. Their were a few exceptions. Here's one news report on it:
> 
> War on whistleblowers?
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did they blow the whistle on?  I watched the video and it never said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whistleblower claimed Donald Trump solicited a foreign country  to help intervene in the 2020 election and that the White House sought to cover it up.
Click to expand...




And, of course, we have a signed treaty to that effect....



If that is a problem.....
....why did Bill 'the rapist' Clinton sign a treaty with the Ukraine with exactly the same purpose?????


*"Formal Title*

Treaty Between the United States of America and Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters with Annex, signed at Kiev on July 22, 1998, and with an Exchange of Notes signed on September 30, 1999, which provides for its provisional application.
*Date Received from President*

11/10/1999 Text of Treaty Document available as:
TXT"
TREATY WITH UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS

__________

MESSAGE

from

THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES

transmitting

TREATY BETWEEN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA AND UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL
*ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS *WITH ANNEX, SIGNED AT KIEV ON JULY 22,
1998, AND WITH AN EXCHANGE OF NOTES SIGNED ON SEPTEMBER 30, 1999, WHICH
PROVIDES FOR ITS PROVISIONAL APPLICATION

Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters


----------



## playtime

Meister said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*
> 
> It is against the law to ask a foreign government to investigate your political rival. Get that through your think skulls Trumpers. Stop being disingenuous.
> 
> 
> 
> Your side lost the election, IM2, move on and vote him out in a year.
> No laws have been broken and Schiff and Pelosi know it, they are just trying to muddy the waters for
> the inept and confused.  Your stable of mules couldn't win an election for dog catcher....and they know it.
Click to expand...



(R) nutters need to move on from that tired old excuse.   if that happened, then y'all could finally stop bring up hillary everytime you hafta defend donny.


----------



## Meister

playtime said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why wasn't Bush, Bush, Reagan, Ford, Eisenhower not impeached but Nixon would have been if he had not resigned?
> Ummmmm.  I wonder why?
> 
> Is it because Nixon was a crook?   Just like your orange buddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was this thing called......EVIDENCE that they had on Nixon.
> More than just a bunch of sore losers making stuff up as they go along
> trying to get rid of a duly elected president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have evidence on Trump. That is why Trump is refusing to respect the subpoenas. That is why he won't let staff testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again....conjecture, IM2.  You don't know, you are assuming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> noooooooooooooo... ambassador taylor testified that he took extremely detailed notes - in real time - that pompeo won't release.  the REAL transcript is hiding in a super secure server & trump refuses to release.  AND several people called to testify are defying subpoenas
> 
> john bolton, mick mulvaney, mike pompeo, don mcgahn; just to name a few that came to me right away, but there are others.
Click to expand...

Wow!  Sounds good...but, then again, the Russia Hoax sounded good too.


----------



## IM2

*In impeachment hearings, Donald Trump is the one blocking firsthand witnesses*

The impeachment inquiry into the behavior of President Donald Trump has reached a public phase, giving the American people their first chance to reach their own judgments.

Two witnesses testified Wednesday before a House panel, including one who told of a cellphone call during which the president allegedly pushed to use America’s national security apparatus to do his own political dirty work.

Eight other witnesses have been scheduled. These include the U.S. diplomat on that call with Trump, at least one other person at the table listening in, and a decorated Army officer working for the National Security Council. But many others aren’t coming because the Trump administration is engaged in what could only be categorized as stonewalling.

*Undercutting House Republicans*
The White House's refusal to provide witnesses, as well as much needed documentation, for a legitimate and serious congressional inquiry accomplishes little but undercut efforts by Republicans to come to Trump's aid.

One of the few coherent arguments that GOP lawmakers could make Wednesday was that the witnesses were sometimes providing secondhand or thirdhand information. All the more reason, then, to go to the source. But several of the key witnesses, including acting chief of staff Mick Mulvaney and former national security adviser John Bolton, are balking.

In impeachment hearings, Donald Trump is the one blocking firsthand witnesses


----------



## Meister

playtime said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*
> 
> It is against the law to ask a foreign government to investigate your political rival. Get that through your think skulls Trumpers. Stop being disingenuous.
> 
> 
> 
> Your side lost the election, IM2, move on and vote him out in a year.
> No laws have been broken and Schiff and Pelosi know it, they are just trying to muddy the waters for
> the inept and confused.  Your stable of mules couldn't win an election for dog catcher....and they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (R) nutters need to move on from that tired old excuse.   if that happened, then y'all could finally stop bring up hillary everytime you hafta defend donny.
Click to expand...

It maybe tired, and it maybe old, but the truth does get old.
And, the truth doesn't change like all the fluid yarns from the left.


----------



## PoliticalChic

playtime said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*
> 
> It is against the law to ask a foreign government to investigate your political rival. Get that through your think skulls Trumpers. Stop being disingenuous.
> 
> 
> 
> Your side lost the election, IM2, move on and vote him out in a year.
> No laws have been broken and Schiff and Pelosi know it, they are just trying to muddy the waters for
> the inept and confused.  Your stable of mules couldn't win an election for dog catcher....and they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (R) nutters need to move on from that tired old excuse.   if that happened, then y'all could finally stop bring up hillary everytime you hafta defend donny.
Click to expand...






Consider this plan.

If the Democrats were actually clever.......they'd hold the hearings......*and then vote not to impeach.*

Why?
a. they know the Republican Senate is a dead end for the ploy
b. independent voters have made clear that they are sick of the charade
c. the only hope is to damage Trump for the election....and they can see that it isn't working
d. they realize that if it gets to the Senate.....the Republicans can recall not just the same 'witnesses'...and ask what they want
and when they want....
e. but they can call Schiff to testify!!!!


----------



## Meister

IM2 said:


> *In impeachment hearings, Donald Trump is the one blocking firsthand witnesses*
> 
> The impeachment inquiry into the behavior of President Donald Trump has reached a public phase, giving the American people their first chance to reach their own judgments.
> 
> Two witnesses testified Wednesday before a House panel, including one who told of a cellphone call during which the president allegedly pushed to use America’s national security apparatus to do his own political dirty work.
> 
> Eight other witnesses have been scheduled. These include the U.S. diplomat on that call with Trump, at least one other person at the table listening in, and a decorated Army officer working for the National Security Council. But many others aren’t coming because the Trump administration is engaged in what could only be categorized as stonewalling.
> 
> *Undercutting House Republicans*
> The White House's refusal to provide witnesses, as well as much needed documentation, for a legitimate and serious congressional inquiry accomplishes little but undercut efforts by Republicans to come to Trump's aid.
> 
> One of the few coherent arguments that GOP lawmakers could make Wednesday was that the witnesses were sometimes providing secondhand or thirdhand information. All the more reason, then, to go to the source. But several of the key witnesses, including acting chief of staff Mick Mulvaney and former national security adviser John Bolton, are balking.
> 
> In impeachment hearings, Donald Trump is the one blocking firsthand witnesses


Yahoo?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

BULLDOG said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I believe Trump is not doing himself any favors with his ranting on twatter the reality is Trump will not be convicted and remove...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps not. The right doesn't care how unethical he is, or if if he breaks our laws but that doesn't mean he shouldn't be called out for his unethical, unlawful behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which law did he break?  Why is it you TDS libtards cannot find any support for any crime?
> 
> Three people have already testified that Trump did nothing illegal.  Who else does Shiff-for-brains have up his sleeve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who were those people and what qualifies them to make that determination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you ask Shiff?  He claimed they were the star witnesses that would provide the smoking gun to nail Trump.  Could it possibly be that he was lying yet again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you are the one who made the claim here. Either back it up or admit you can't. Your call.
Click to expand...


I didn't make a claim.  You asked a nonsensical question.  I asked you a question, but apparently you are too stupid to recognize what the "?" at the end means!


----------



## PoliticalChic

Meister said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why wasn't Bush, Bush, Reagan, Ford, Eisenhower not impeached but Nixon would have been if he had not resigned?
> Ummmmm.  I wonder why?
> 
> Is it because Nixon was a crook?   Just like your orange buddy?
> 
> 
> 
> There was this thing called......EVIDENCE that they had on Nixon.
> More than just a bunch of sore losers making stuff up as they go along
> trying to get rid of a duly elected president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have evidence on Trump. That is why Trump is refusing to respect the subpoenas. That is why he won't let staff testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again....conjecture, IM2.  You don't know, you are assuming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> noooooooooooooo... ambassador taylor testified that he took extremely detailed notes - in real time - that pompeo won't release.  the REAL transcript is hiding in a super secure server & trump refuses to release.  AND several people called to testify are defying subpoenas
> 
> john bolton, mick mulvaney, mike pompeo, don mcgahn; just to name a few that came to me right away, but there are others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!  Sounds good...but, then again, the Russia Hoax sounded good too.
Click to expand...





Hard to keep up with their 'plans.'


First collusion, collusion, collusion failed

Russia, Russia, Russia failed.

Obstruction, Obstruction, Obstruction failed.

Racist, Racist, Racist failed.

Impeach, Impeach, Impeach failed.

Recession, Recession, Recession failed.

Emoluments, 25th amendment, Stormy Daniels, lies about Charlottesville fine Nazis, Kurds, Ukraine, Quid Pro Quo, ‘lynching,’one after another lead balloons.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Winco said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you ask Shiff? He claimed they were the star witnesses that would provide the smoking gun to nail Trump. Could it possibly be that he was lying yet again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He does have credible witnesses.
> You just refuse to believe them and support the criminal (R) party.
> Let's see people with actual first hand knowledge testify, like they legally should.
> Cowards.
> 
> Force those cowards to make a decision.
> 
> Lie for the president and face criminal charges.
> or
> Tell the truth about the corrupt (R) party and President Trump.
> 
> Vindman testifies Tuesday, with first hand knowledge, he WAS on the call.
> Groundwork has already be set for (R) to call him a traitor and a liar.
> Groundwork has already been set for the summary transcript to be called the Real and Factual Total transcript.
> Which we know it is not, it even says that on the transcript, yet trumpsters will still say, "read the transcript."
> We can't read the transcript, it is partial, and Vindman will fill in the ellipses.  And ya'll will call him a liar.
Click to expand...


We have already seen what Vindman has to say.  Nothing!

He is  traitor and a liar because he was advising Ukraine on how to deal with Trump.  He went outside the chain of command.

Those ellipses are there because someone stopped talking or they were interrupted.  Like mots dumbass, you don't know what they mean.  The others listening and transcribing the call disagreed with him on several corrections he tried to make and included others.  No conspiracy and no evidence is all you have.


----------



## IM2

Meister said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*
> 
> It is against the law to ask a foreign government to investigate your political rival. Get that through your think skulls Trumpers. Stop being disingenuous.
> 
> 
> 
> Your side lost the election, IM2, move on and vote him out in a year.
> No laws have been broken and Schiff and Pelosi know it, they are just trying to muddy the waters for
> the inept and confused.  Your stable of mules couldn't win an election for dog catcher....and they know it.
Click to expand...

Trump has broken laws, violated ethics and his oath of office. And you know that. So stop repeating what Trump tells you to think. Last night another democrat beat a Trump endorsed gubernatorial candidate in a state Trump won. Democrats stomped republicans in the mid terms. And Trump lost by 3 million votes in 2016. He is president by fluke.


----------



## Meister

IM2 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*
> 
> It is against the law to ask a foreign government to investigate your political rival. Get that through your think skulls Trumpers. Stop being disingenuous.
> 
> 
> 
> Your side lost the election, IM2, move on and vote him out in a year.
> No laws have been broken and Schiff and Pelosi know it, they are just trying to muddy the waters for
> the inept and confused.  Your stable of mules couldn't win an election for dog catcher....and they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has broken laws, violated ethics and his oath of office. And you know that. So stop repeating what Trump tells you to think. Last night another democrat beat a Trump endorsed gubernatorial candidate in a state Trump won. Democrats stomped republicans in the mid terms. And Trump lost by 3 million votes in 2016. He is president by fluke.
Click to expand...

IM2, you hope that Trump broke laws, you hope that Trump violated ethics and his oath of office.  An incumbent won the election last night.
Trump won the electoral college for the presidency....you know the one that counts. 
Have a good day, I need to get along with my real life, and not my entertainment


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was this thing called......EVIDENCE that they had on Nixon.
> More than just a bunch of sore losers making stuff up as they go along
> trying to get rid of a duly elected president.
> 
> 
> 
> They have evidence on Trump. That is why Trump is refusing to respect the subpoenas. That is why he won't let staff testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again....conjecture, IM2.  You don't know, you are assuming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> noooooooooooooo... ambassador taylor testified that he took extremely detailed notes - in real time - that pompeo won't release.  the REAL transcript is hiding in a super secure server & trump refuses to release.  AND several people called to testify are defying subpoenas
> 
> john bolton, mick mulvaney, mike pompeo, don mcgahn; just to name a few that came to me right away, but there are others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!  Sounds good...but, then again, the Russia Hoax sounded good too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to keep up with their 'plans.'
> 
> 
> First collusion, collusion, collusion failed
> 
> Russia, Russia, Russia failed.
> 
> Obstruction, Obstruction, Obstruction failed.
> 
> Racist, Racist, Racist failed.
> 
> Impeach, Impeach, Impeach failed.
> 
> Recession, Recession, Recession failed.
> 
> Emoluments, 25th amendment, Stormy Daniels, lies about Charlottesville fine Nazis, Kurds, Ukraine, Quid Pro Quo, ‘lynching,’one after another lead balloons.
Click to expand...

In impeachment hearings, Donald Trump is the one blocking firsthand witnesses

The impeachment inquiry into the behavior of President Donald Trump has reached a public phase, giving the American people their first chance to reach their own judgments.

Two witnesses testified Wednesday before a House panel, including one who told of a cellphone call during which the president allegedly pushed to use America’s national security apparatus to do his own political dirty work.

Eight other witnesses have been scheduled. These include the U.S. diplomat on that call with Trump, at least one other person at the table listening in, and a decorated Army officer working for the National Security Council. But many others aren’t coming because the Trump administration is engaged in what could only be categorized as stonewalling.

The stonewalling can only contribute to the perception that the administration knows it did wrong and is trying to hide that fact as much as it can. Ultimately, refusal to cooperate with congressional subpoenas might itself be impeachable conduct.

In impeachment hearings, Donald Trump is the one blocking firsthand witnesses

This is obstruction. Nothing has failed.


----------



## IM2

Meister said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*
> 
> It is against the law to ask a foreign government to investigate your political rival. Get that through your think skulls Trumpers. Stop being disingenuous.
> 
> 
> 
> Your side lost the election, IM2, move on and vote him out in a year.
> No laws have been broken and Schiff and Pelosi know it, they are just trying to muddy the waters for
> the inept and confused.  Your stable of mules couldn't win an election for dog catcher....and they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has broken laws, violated ethics and his oath of office. And you know that. So stop repeating what Trump tells you to think. Last night another democrat beat a Trump endorsed gubernatorial candidate in a state Trump won. Democrats stomped republicans in the mid terms. And Trump lost by 3 million votes in 2016. He is president by fluke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM2, you hope that Trump broke laws, you hope that Trump violated ethics and his oath of office.  An incumbent won the election last night.
> Trump won the electoral college for the presidency....you know the one that counts.
> Have a good day, I need to get along with my real life, and not my entertainment
Click to expand...

I don't hope anything. Your boy has done what I have said he's done.

In 55 elections, only 5 president have entered office after losing the popular vote.

This is a fluke presidency.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's not an impeachable offense either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see. So what you're saying is that any VP can conduct themselves in an illegal way, and nobody can even look into it in the next administration if they are running for President?  Where is that written by the way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn''t Bidens decisions to hold up, cancel or approve the funds.  He just let the Ukranian Leader know see the hand writing on the wall.  Had they not fired the corrupt prosecutor, then there was a good chance that Congress and the President would have canceled the funds.  You can say anything you wish but that was Statesman at it's finest.
> 
> Meanwhile, Rump was playing lose without Congressional assistance with congressional approved funds trying to get a political public favor from the new Ukranian Leader.  Rump didn't have the power to do so but he tried.  And he finally backed off AFTER the incident was reported in public.  Then he tried to cover it up.  Then he tried to and still tries to, intimidate witnesses and obstruct.
> 
> The Justice Department just finished busting Stone for similar crimes.  The only difference is, Stone isn't the President.  The President is supposed to be above such actions and this should not have EVER become an issue.  But we have a Criminal for a President.    And if Stone thinks that Rump will pardon him, Stone has another thing coming.  Rump has already thrown Stone to the dumpster.
> 
> If Stone has been found guilty then Rump needs to be found guilty for the same crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeating typical MSM garbage.
> 
> Trump never intimidated anybody.  Who are you talking about with intimidation?
> 
> If Biden wasn't in charge of holding up funds, why did he say he was?  When officials in Ukraine asked about it, he told them to call DumBama and see what happens.
> 
> Just because Congress approves funds doesn't mean the President has to release them unconditionally.  And how did Trump try to cover it up when it was only days he released the transcript?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For one, I don't watch MSN.  I am too much of  a tighwad.  Same goes for all the other so called "Political Motivated" News outlets (including Foxnews) that you keep harping about.  I go by what I see on the local news which actually reports the news.  In fact, if anything, the news around here is center right.  Sor your claim that I am repeating MSN is a lie.  But what else is new.
> 
> So Rump never intimidates.  His routine on the Ambassador shows different.  His treatment of anyone that doesn't exactly toe the line shows different.  He uses his office for his own personal uses.  Much like trying to get the name of the Whistle Blower.  With Rumps history, that's akin to a death sentence.  Or he uses his intimidation to force elected officials to overlook his serious escapades that only a despot would do. He tries to operate the office of the President of the United States like the head of a Mob Boss.
> 
> Biden wasn't in charge of the funds.  Congress was in charge of those funds and could rescind them anytime.  The President could ask Congress to reject the funds or release those funds in a timely manner as per the agreement from the Congress.  Biden did a great statesman's way of telling them that if they didn't get rid of the corrupt prosecutor that they were going to lose those funds.  He gave than a 6 hour ultimatum with the backing of Congress and the President.  Biden was the messenger.  Since it force Ukraine to go against Putin, I can understand why you would find fault in this, Comrade.
> 
> Rump released the funds AFTER the whistle blower approached the NSA IG who in turn turned it over to the congress.  Rump was bagged.  Yes, it was days before the transcript was released to congress but it was AFTER he instructed that the transcript and conversation was buried in a secret server that was never meant to house that information.  In affect, Rump was trying to bury it.  Rump tried to use his position to force another head of state to contribute to his reelection campaign by what is in affect, bribery or blackmail.  If I am in the process of doing an armed robbery of a bank and the bank gets surround by the cops can I just give the money back and say, "I never really did Rob the Bank, therefore, there is no crime".  You and Rump may very well have rewritten criminal law for everyone else.  No, you don't want it for everyone else, just Rump.  And even a President is not above the law.
Click to expand...


The NSA IG?  Who the fudge is that?  The whistleblower works for the NSC, not the NSA, dumbass!

You can't even get one simple fact straight!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

NotYourBody said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That ignores Reagan, Bush 41, and Bush the Lesser. None of them were impeached.
> 
> Getting an intern blow job is also an impeachable offense, don't forget that. I don't imagine that will be an issue for Trump because he has to pay for sex and interns don't get paid enough for that horror.
Click to expand...


The blowjob was not an impeachable offense.  Are you so much of a dumbass that you cannot read the Articles of Impeachment for Bubba Clinton?

He lied under oath.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Daryl Hunt said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sorry, I thought you watched the testimony yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> I did.  I watched Schiff and Yovanovitch claim that Trump smeared her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough.  btw,  there NEVER was a reason given for her dismissal, even if idonny just didn't like her.  no reason at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't dismissed, she was reassigned. And the president doesn't need a reason.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh - ya.  i know & have said that in other posts.  the question is ----  by the abassador herself was that ambassadors serve at the pleasure of the prez - but why was she 'smeared'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he is covering up his real reason for getting her out of office.  Next week, it comes very clear.  It's not going to be a good month for Rump.
Click to expand...


He doesn't have to have a reason, dumbass!

For someone who claims to be so smart, you really are a dumb MF!


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who says he did?  That was simply Yovanovitch ans Schiff's interpretation of what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sorry, I thought you watched the testimony yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  I watched Schiff and Yovanovitch claim that Trump smeared her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough.  btw,  there NEVER was a reason given for her dismissal, even if idonny just didn't like her.  no reason at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't dismissed, she was reassigned. And the president doesn't need a reason.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh - ya.  i know & have said that in other posts.  the question is ----  by the abassador herself  - was that ambassadors serve at the pleasure of the prez - but why was she 'smeared'?
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with the call?


----------



## jc456

RealDave said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why wasn't Bush, Bush, Reagan, Ford, Eisenhower not impeached but Nixon would have been if he had not resigned?
> Ummmmm.  I wonder why?
> 
> Is it because Nixon was a crook?   Just like your orange buddy?
Click to expand...

What is trump’s crime mthr fkr? Why do you continue to ignore the question?


----------



## IM2

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you ask Shiff? He claimed they were the star witnesses that would provide the smoking gun to nail Trump. Could it possibly be that he was lying yet again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He does have credible witnesses.
> You just refuse to believe them and support the criminal (R) party.
> Let's see people with actual first hand knowledge testify, like they legally should.
> Cowards.
> 
> Force those cowards to make a decision.
> 
> Lie for the president and face criminal charges.
> or
> Tell the truth about the corrupt (R) party and President Trump.
> 
> Vindman testifies Tuesday, with first hand knowledge, he WAS on the call.
> Groundwork has already be set for (R) to call him a traitor and a liar.
> Groundwork has already been set for the summary transcript to be called the Real and Factual Total transcript.
> Which we know it is not, it even says that on the transcript, yet trumpsters will still say, "read the transcript."
> We can't read the transcript, it is partial, and Vindman will fill in the ellipses.  And ya'll will call him a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have already seen what Vindman has to say.  Nothing!
> 
> He is  traitor and a liar because he was advising Ukraine on how to deal with Trump.  He went outside the chain of command.
> 
> THose ellipses are there because someone stopped talking or they were interrupted.  Like mots dumbass, you don't know what they mean.  The others listening and transcribing the call disagreed with him on several corrections he tried to make and included others.  No conspiracy and no evidence is all you have.
Click to expand...


----------



## jc456

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, she didn’t have any idea of any crime committed by the president.
> 
> 
> 
> Other do. His fat orange ass will be impeached
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why weren’t they there then instead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen todays news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess, it is something negative about Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup!
> 
> HuffPost - Breaking News, U.S. and World News | HuffPost
> 
> Testimony Ties Trump Closer To Pressure On Ukraine | HuffPost
Click to expand...

Can’t make it up. I suppose you believe anything you read. I can’t help your ignorance.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Meister said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*
> 
> It is against the law to ask a foreign government to investigate your political rival. Get that through your think skulls Trumpers. Stop being disingenuous.
> 
> 
> 
> Your side lost the election, IM2, move on and vote him out in a year.
> No laws have been broken and Schiff and Pelosi know it, they are just trying to muddy the waters for
> the inept and confused.  Your stable of mules couldn't win an election for dog catcher....and they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (R) nutters need to move on from that tired old excuse.   if that happened, then y'all could finally stop bring up hillary everytime you hafta defend donny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It maybe tired, and it maybe old, but the truth does get old.
> And, the truth doesn't change like all the fluid yarns from the left.
Click to expand...


Oh, yeah.  Immutable.

“My complaint has always been, and I’d withhold again, and I’ll continue to withhold until such time as Europe and other nations contribute to Ukraine, because they’re not doing it,” Trump the Truthful.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

IM2 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb.
Click to expand...


Dumb is spending your life posting all day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc456

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, she didn’t have any idea of any crime committed by the president.
> 
> 
> 
> Other do. His fat orange ass will be impeached
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why weren’t they there then instead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen todays news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess, it is something negative about Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup!
> 
> HuffPost - Breaking News, U.S. and World News | HuffPost
> 
> Testimony Ties Trump Closer To Pressure On Ukraine | HuffPost
Click to expand...

by the way, let’s see the transcript from that fks phone!


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

IM2 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's incredible to me too: they perfectly expect when THEY win the White House again, WE will treat their president fairly.
> 
> oh honey, okay. Yep. You go right on thinking that you have a bunch of George Bushes around you when you take the WH back and not a bunch of us. Yep. You go on thinking that. Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your association with reality is non existent. You guys trashed Obama for 8 years and are still going. But Trump has broken laws and violated his oath of office. So if you have any morals you stop lying about why trump is in this position.
Click to expand...


Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc456

Butch_Coolidge said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb is spending your life posting all day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That dude’s possessed


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

RealDave said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why wasn't Bush, Bush, Reagan, Ford, Eisenhower not impeached but Nixon would have been if he had not resigned?
> Ummmmm.  I wonder why?
> 
> Is it because Nixon was a crook?   Just like your orange buddy?
Click to expand...


I’m talking about in this day and time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's incredible to me too: they perfectly expect when THEY win the White House again, WE will treat their president fairly.
> 
> oh honey, okay. Yep. You go right on thinking that you have a bunch of George Bushes around you when you take the WH back and not a bunch of us. Yep. You go on thinking that. Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your association with reality is non existent. You guys trashed Obama for 8 years and are still going. But Trump has broken laws and violated his oath of office. So if you have any morals you stop lying about why trump is in this position.
Click to expand...

Blah blah blah blah trump. 24 hours a day, dude you’re possessed


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Meister said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why wasn't Bush, Bush, Reagan, Ford, Eisenhower not impeached but Nixon would have been if he had not resigned?
> Ummmmm.  I wonder why?
> 
> Is it because Nixon was a crook?   Just like your orange buddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was this thing called......EVIDENCE that they had on Nixon.
> More than just a bunch of sore losers making stuff up as they go along
> trying to get rid of a duly elected president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have evidence on Trump. That is why Trump is refusing to respect the subpoenas. That is why he won't let staff testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again....conjecture, IM2.  You don't know, you are assuming
Click to expand...


Standard procedure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

playtime said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why wasn't Bush, Bush, Reagan, Ford, Eisenhower not impeached but Nixon would have been if he had not resigned?
> Ummmmm.  I wonder why?
> 
> Is it because Nixon was a crook?   Just like your orange buddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was this thing called......EVIDENCE that they had on Nixon.
> More than just a bunch of sore losers making stuff up as they go along
> trying to get rid of a duly elected president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny is blocking all the evidence from being turned over to congress in addition to blocking witness' too chicken shit to defy & show up.  those that are testifying are doing it outa loyalty to the constitution & not to a man who wants to rule like an autocrat.
Click to expand...


Exercising his rights not to be railroaded. Let’s subpoena shitt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

jc456 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other do. His fat orange ass will be impeached
> 
> 
> 
> Why weren’t they there then instead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen todays news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess, it is something negative about Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup!
> 
> HuffPost - Breaking News, U.S. and World News | HuffPost
> 
> Testimony Ties Trump Closer To Pressure On Ukraine | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can’t make it up. I suppose you believe anything you read. I can’t help your ignorance.
Click to expand...

No I do not believe anything that I read. That would be you Trumpanzees


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

IM2 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why wasn't Bush, Bush, Reagan, Ford, Eisenhower not impeached but Nixon would have been if he had not resigned?
> Ummmmm.  I wonder why?
> 
> Is it because Nixon was a crook?   Just like your orange buddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was this thing called......EVIDENCE that they had on Nixon.
> More than just a bunch of sore losers making stuff up as they go along
> trying to get rid of a duly elected president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny is blocking all the evidence from being turned over to congress in addition to blocking witness' too chicken shit to defy & show up.  those that are testifying are doing it outa loyalty to the constitution & not to a man who wants to rule like an autocrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because we all know that this isn't a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a witch hunt. You will learn this.
Click to expand...


Like the collusion witch hunt from your boy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

IM2 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why wasn't Bush, Bush, Reagan, Ford, Eisenhower not impeached but Nixon would have been if he had not resigned?
> Ummmmm.  I wonder why?
> 
> Is it because Nixon was a crook?   Just like your orange buddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was this thing called......EVIDENCE that they had on Nixon.
> More than just a bunch of sore losers making stuff up as they go along
> trying to get rid of a duly elected president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have evidence on Trump. That is why Trump is refusing to respect the subpoenas. That is why he won't let staff testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again....conjecture, IM2.  You don't know, you are assuming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect. I do know and Trump has done this kind of crap the entire time.
Click to expand...


I’m voting for Don again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

jc456 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's incredible to me too: they perfectly expect when THEY win the White House again, WE will treat their president fairly.
> 
> oh honey, okay. Yep. You go right on thinking that you have a bunch of George Bushes around you when you take the WH back and not a bunch of us. Yep. You go on thinking that. Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your association with reality is non existent. You guys trashed Obama for 8 years and are still going. But Trump has broken laws and violated his oath of office. So if you have any morals you stop lying about why trump is in this position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah blah blah blah trump. 24 hours a day, dude you’re possessed
Click to expand...


Projecting again, followed by depression. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc456

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why weren’t they there then instead?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen todays news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess, it is something negative about Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup!
> 
> HuffPost - Breaking News, U.S. and World News | HuffPost
> 
> Testimony Ties Trump Closer To Pressure On Ukraine | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can’t make it up. I suppose you believe anything you read. I can’t help your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I do not believe anything that I read. That would be you Trumpanzees
Click to expand...

Why then, with what you posted, do you believe it means anything?


----------



## jc456

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why weren’t they there then instead?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen todays news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess, it is something negative about Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup!
> 
> HuffPost - Breaking News, U.S. and World News | HuffPost
> 
> Testimony Ties Trump Closer To Pressure On Ukraine | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can’t make it up. I suppose you believe anything you read. I can’t help your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I do not believe anything that I read. That would be you Trumpanzees
Click to expand...

So, hahaha, everything you read is fake? Nice. Hahaha


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wut? Zelensky spoke??? I guess that means Trump didn't also ask Zelensky to look into "the other thing" after asking him to look into the DNC server.
> 
> Are you ever not a retard??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor short bus, are you going to have to wait till Monday to ask your special ed teacher what "Trump Continues" means? You quoted Trump and then in your own lying words said "Trump continues", which he didn't. You got caught in your commie lie, just man up and admit it, short bus.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Poor, dumbfuck cuck, can't get anything right.
> 
> View attachment 290221
> 
> 
> ... *recommence or resume after interruption*, like Zelensky speaking after Trump asked him a favor to look into CrowdStrike and the DNC server -- and then Trump *continued* with _*"the other thing"*_  by asking another favor of Zelensky to also look into the Bidens.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again short bus, he spoke about the former prosecutor and the ambassador before he mentioned "The other thing", discussing other topics is not continuing as your LIE insinuated. Sorry short bus, another fail in a long string of failures. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your derangement is noted at laughed again.
> 
> He asked Zelensky if he would look into CrowdStrike/DNC server and then he asked Zelensky if he would also look into the Bidens. Both requests were separated by Zelensky speaking, inline with the definition I gave for "continue"...
> 
> _*recommence or resume after interruption*_
> 
> It must suck for you to continually get schooled by someone you refer to as, "short bus."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little short bus, Trump discussed other topics before he asked for cooperation on quid pro joe and baby biden, did he resume after interrupting himself, or did he just move to another topic apart from the fist two he mentioned after Zelensky spoke. Poor thing, another short bus fail. LMAO
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Poor, lying, dumbfuck cuck. Trump went from talking about Ukraine's involvement in the 2016 election to Biden's role in getting Shokin fired. There was nothing else he talked about in between.

*Trump: *_but they say a lot of it started with Ukraine. Whatever you can do, it's very important that you do it if that's possible._

*Trump: *_Good because I heard you had a prosecutor who was very good and he was shut down and that's really unfair._


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It matters not whether or not Biden wins the Democrat's nomination as he's still eligible to run in the election even if he loses their nomination.
> 
> Lying about whether or not Biden is a political rival of Trump's reveals your desperation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It matters not whether or not Biden wins the Democrat's nomination as *he's still eligible to run in the election even if he loses their nomination.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, short bus, according to you no natural born citizen over 35 can't be investigated during a presidential election year. Did your special ed teacher tell you that?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Moron, I said nothing of the sort. How the fuck do you keep getting this wrong?? I never said a candidate for president can't be investigated. You only think that's what I said because you're a flaming imbecile.  What I said was.... a president running for re-election is not allowed to solicit a foreign national to help find dirt on another candidate running for that same office.
> 
> Maybe you like having a lawless dictator run a banana republic where they can use he power of their political office to eliminate their competition, but most don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little short buy, I highlighted exactly what you said, being eligible to run for office is not an exemption from investigation. You commies are proving that on a daily basis. You're doing exactly what you're accusing Trump of doing. Don't think your short bus status excuses your hypocrisy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're fucking demented, dumbfuck cuck -- I never said Biden couldn't be investigated. I never said he shouldn't be investigated. You only think I said that because you're totally fucked in the head (i.e., typical conservative). I said Trump can't ask a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again short bus, he can ask for cooperation on anyone, remember, "NO ONE IS ABOVE THE LAW". Isn't that what you commies have been chanting for the last 3 years?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Deranged, dumbfuck cuck. I didn't say what you hallucinated me saying, exactly how rightarded are you to not understand that?

It must suck to continually get schooled by someone who you refer to as, "short bus."


----------



## Faun

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't come close to saying anything like that.  Don't be ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you did.  What you said is that because Trump withheld money for whatever reason, and it benefits him, that's an impeachable offense, even though there's absolutely no evidence that his actions did anything for his campaign, given the fact Biden is not his challenger yet in the presidential race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't improve it.  What I said was:  "That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense."
> 
> What you've spilled on the page is some nonsense you wish I had said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you said is like the call transcript.  It's available for all to see.
> 
> Trump holds up money to Ukraine for whatever purposes he held it up for.  But because it may have also benefited him in the event he ran against Biden, that makes it an impeachable offense.  Did you not say that?
> 
> And if so, that means that Trump couldn't have held up the money for any reason, even if he knew it would end up in corrupt hands, because Biden is in the race.  Did you not say that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying it is just a coincidence that Trump withheld the military aid just days before the phone call.  And it's just coincidental that Trump dropped a request that Zelensky open a corruption investigation when discussing military aid in the phone conversation.  And of course, it's just a coincidence that Biden's son worked for the company to be investigated.  And it was coincidental that Trump fired the Ambassador to the Ukraine, who was not on the Trump team, just weeks before the phone call.  And of course Zelensky's much sought after meeting with the president was being delayed.
> *
> WOW! What a strange series of coincidences. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riddle me this:  If Zelensky took Trump's request as a threat, how is it he had no idea US aid was being held up?  I mean, if an inspector comes to my house to complain my house paint is chipping, and I offer him 100 to ignore it, we both know I bribed him.  I gave him a hundred bucks, and he got in his car and left.
> 
> What the left is trying to claim here, is that Trump bribed Zelensky, and Zelensky had no idea he'd just been bribed.  Yes, Trump wanted to know the association between Hunter and Ukraine.  After all, the drug addict got a job in a field he didn't know anything about, in a country he didn't know anything about; not even the language, all while his father was not only the VP, but in charge of goings on in the country.
Click to expand...

*Zelensky: *_We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost. ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes._

*Trump: *_I would like you to do us a favor though..._​
What part of that did Zelensky not understand...?


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, Biden could still be in the hunt for the 2020 presidential election even if he loses the Democratic nomination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh short bus, his competition is growing, not shrinking. But hey, his war chest is shrinking and he's laying off staff, not indications of a viable campaign. The two time loser has a lower chance of being nominated than beta boy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet, despite your hollow post, he's still ahead of the rest....
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election 2020 - 2020 Democratic Presidential Nomination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bullshit, he's behind fauxchaunches and butty boy in Iowa. And I posted FACTS, nothing hollow about it. You're just interested in keeping your propaganda going at all costs. Quid Pro Joe is done, we're just waiting on the announcement.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck cuck ... Trump lost Iowa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn short bus, weren't we talking about Biden, not Trump? Got short term memory problems too?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL 

That was the most pathetic dodge in this thread.


----------



## NotYourBody

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That ignores Reagan, Bush 41, and Bush the Lesser. None of them were impeached.
> 
> Getting an intern blow job is also an impeachable offense, don't forget that. I don't imagine that will be an issue for Trump because he has to pay for sex and interns don't get paid enough for that horror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The blowjob was not an impeachable offense.  Are you so much of a dumbass that you cannot read the Articles of Impeachment for Bubba Clinton?
> 
> He lied under oath.
Click to expand...

About an intern blow job.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Moron, I said nothing of the sort. How the fuck do you keep getting this wrong?? I never said a candidate for president can't be investigated. You only think that's what I said because you're a flaming imbecile.  What I said was.... a president running for re-election is not allowed to solicit a foreign national to help find dirt on another candidate running for that same office.
> 
> Maybe you like having a lawless dictator run a banana republic where they can use he power of their political office to eliminate their competition, but most don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little short buy, I highlighted exactly what you said, being eligible to run for office is not an exemption from investigation. You commies are proving that on a daily basis. You're doing exactly what you're accusing Trump of doing. Don't think your short bus status excuses your hypocrisy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're fucking demented, dumbfuck cuck -- I never said Biden couldn't be investigated. I never said he shouldn't be investigated. You only think I said that because you're totally fucked in the head (i.e., typical conservative). I said Trump can't ask a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again short bus, he can ask for cooperation on anyone, remember, "NO ONE IS ABOVE THE LAW". Isn't that what you commies have been chanting for the last 3 years?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he cannot ask a foreign country to investigate his political opponents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

*"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation?"*

LOL 

Literally no one is saying that, ya dumbfuck. That you keep thinking that's what's being said reveals how brain damaged you are.

*"If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*

Great, show where that treaty authorizes the president of the U.S. to make requests to the president of Ukraine to open up new investigations....


----------



## toobfreak

RealDave said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) withholding funds for policial purpose is abuse of power.  Or, asking another country to announce fake investigation of polical opponent also is abuse of power.   Together its bribery.
> 
> 2) "If you don't announce that it's a bank robbery, it's not a bank robbery!"
> 
> 3) can you read? it says Ukraine investigated the Bidens
> 
> 4) Trump benefits from one of the leading opposing candidates under "investigation"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are admitting that Obama and Kerry abused power by withholding funds from Iran for many years?  That cost lives!  They withheld aid from the Kurds for years!  Abuse of power!  That cost lives!  How many more do you want?  Where is the prosecution???!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Withholding funds because of good for America is not the same as withholding fund for political reasons.  Even a stupid fuck like you knows this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then please point out where or when Trump said he's holding up the money for political reasons.  It's all we are asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unreal Dave gets all his insider information directly from the Cosmos through his Ouija Board!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, put his fat ass on the witness stand.
> 
> There is no recording. All we have is a White House generated synopsis.
Click to expand...


Hard to do when Trump has no fat ass to begin with!





You people really need to stop your constant lying and get a grip of something besides your pecker.  I think what we need to do is go back and listen to the recordings or transcripts of a few Obama phone calls and put Obama on the stand.  Surely there is plenty of justification for this and I think we need some good reference before we can accurately judge anything about what Trump ever said!

PROVE TO US that there was really anything so highly unusual about anything Trump ever said!


----------



## NotYourBody

Meister said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*
> 
> It is against the law to ask a foreign government to investigate your political rival. Get that through your think skulls Trumpers. Stop being disingenuous.
> 
> 
> 
> Your side lost the election, IM2, move on and vote him out in a year.
> No laws have been broken and Schiff and Pelosi know it, they are just trying to muddy the waters for
> the inept and confused.  Your stable of mules couldn't win an election for dog catcher....and they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has broken laws, violated ethics and his oath of office. And you know that. So stop repeating what Trump tells you to think. Last night another democrat beat a Trump endorsed gubernatorial candidate in a state Trump won. Democrats stomped republicans in the mid terms. And Trump lost by 3 million votes in 2016. He is president by fluke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM2, you hope that Trump broke laws, you hope that Trump violated ethics and his oath of office.  An incumbent won the election last night.
> Trump won the electoral college for the presidency....you know the one that counts.
> Have a good day, I need to get along with my real life, and not my entertainment
Click to expand...

Oh bless your precious heart. Nobody has to HOPE that Trump broke laws, violated ethics and his oath of office. 

Intelligent folks already KNEW this would happen based on his lifelong behavior prior to his becoming President. Only red state dotard nutters thought anything different.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see. So what you're saying is that any VP can conduct themselves in an illegal way, and nobody can even look into it in the next administration if they are running for President?  Where is that written by the way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn''t Bidens decisions to hold up, cancel or approve the funds.  He just let the Ukranian Leader know see the hand writing on the wall.  Had they not fired the corrupt prosecutor, then there was a good chance that Congress and the President would have canceled the funds.  You can say anything you wish but that was Statesman at it's finest.
> 
> Meanwhile, Rump was playing lose without Congressional assistance with congressional approved funds trying to get a political public favor from the new Ukranian Leader.  Rump didn't have the power to do so but he tried.  And he finally backed off AFTER the incident was reported in public.  Then he tried to cover it up.  Then he tried to and still tries to, intimidate witnesses and obstruct.
> 
> The Justice Department just finished busting Stone for similar crimes.  The only difference is, Stone isn't the President.  The President is supposed to be above such actions and this should not have EVER become an issue.  But we have a Criminal for a President.    And if Stone thinks that Rump will pardon him, Stone has another thing coming.  Rump has already thrown Stone to the dumpster.
> 
> If Stone has been found guilty then Rump needs to be found guilty for the same crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeating typical MSM garbage.
> 
> Trump never intimidated anybody.  Who are you talking about with intimidation?
> 
> If Biden wasn't in charge of holding up funds, why did he say he was?  When officials in Ukraine asked about it, he told them to call DumBama and see what happens.
> 
> Just because Congress approves funds doesn't mean the President has to release them unconditionally.  And how did Trump try to cover it up when it was only days he released the transcript?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For one, I don't watch MSN.  I am too much of  a tighwad.  Same goes for all the other so called "Political Motivated" News outlets (including Foxnews) that you keep harping about.  I go by what I see on the local news which actually reports the news.  In fact, if anything, the news around here is center right.  Sor your claim that I am repeating MSN is a lie.  But what else is new.
> 
> So Rump never intimidates.  His routine on the Ambassador shows different.  His treatment of anyone that doesn't exactly toe the line shows different.  He uses his office for his own personal uses.  Much like trying to get the name of the Whistle Blower.  With Rumps history, that's akin to a death sentence.  Or he uses his intimidation to force elected officials to overlook his serious escapades that only a despot would do. He tries to operate the office of the President of the United States like the head of a Mob Boss.
> 
> Biden wasn't in charge of the funds.  Congress was in charge of those funds and could rescind them anytime.  The President could ask Congress to reject the funds or release those funds in a timely manner as per the agreement from the Congress.  Biden did a great statesman's way of telling them that if they didn't get rid of the corrupt prosecutor that they were going to lose those funds.  He gave than a 6 hour ultimatum with the backing of Congress and the President.  Biden was the messenger.  Since it force Ukraine to go against Putin, I can understand why you would find fault in this, Comrade.
> 
> Rump released the funds AFTER the whistle blower approached the NSA IG who in turn turned it over to the congress.  Rump was bagged.  Yes, it was days before the transcript was released to congress but it was AFTER he instructed that the transcript and conversation was buried in a secret server that was never meant to house that information.  In affect, Rump was trying to bury it.  Rump tried to use his position to force another head of state to contribute to his reelection campaign by what is in affect, bribery or blackmail.  If I am in the process of doing an armed robbery of a bank and the bank gets surround by the cops can I just give the money back and say, "I never really did Rob the Bank, therefore, there is no crime".  You and Rump may very well have rewritten criminal law for everyone else.  No, you don't want it for everyone else, just Rump.  And even a President is not above the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NSA IG?  Who the fudge is that?  The whistleblower works for the NSC, not the NSA, dumbass!
> 
> You can't even get one simple fact straight!
Click to expand...


Thank you for pointing that out.  So the whistle blower DID do it the legal way.  Imagine that.


----------



## Faun

toomuchtime_ said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, according to one poll only -- Rasmussen, not surprisingly.
> 
> 
> 
> No, according to the RCP average of all the major polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying again. Again, there have been only two polls since the hearings began on Wednesday. One is the same as their last poll and only Rasmussen, which leans Republican, is up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps on  your planet, but here on Earth, Pelosi announced the beginning of the impeachment inquiry on September 24.
> 
> Nancy Pelosi Announces Formal Impeachment Inquiry of Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holyfuckingshit.
> 
> *I already told you that back in post #3314* where I showed you Trump's approval rating is *lower* today than it was then, refuting your idiocy that his approval has been rising steadily since then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing your posts show is that while you like to quarrel you have no real interest in any of the issues.  The RCP average of major polls show that the President's job approval ratings have been steadily rising since Oct. 24 despite the impeachment theater the Dems have been putting on.  Clearly, voters are not paying attention to the show.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You're a friggin' retard. 

First you say his rating has been steadily climbing since the hearings began.

When shown that is bullshit, then you say his rating has been steadily climbing since the inquiry began.

When shown that is bullshit, then you say his rating has been steadily climbing since October 24th, an arbitrary date.


----------



## The Purge

Courtesy: CNN

*Jennifer Williams Corrects an Error*
In what could possibly be the most epic setback for the impeachment shitshow yet, Special Adviser for Europe and Russia in the Office of the Vice President Jennifer Williams issued a letter to Chairman Adam Schiff. In the letter, her lawyer is advising Schiff that after her testimony in which she stated the President mentioned Burisma Holdings during his phone call with Ukraine President Volodymyr Zelenski, the Special Adviser reviewed her notes and discovered she had made an error.

Williams looked through her notes and found that it was ZELENSKI, and not President Trump, who mentioned Burisma Holdings during the phone call, the transcript to which is readily available here. For weeks now, President Trump and President Zelenski had stated there was no quid pro quo, yet Democrats are waging their impeachment campaign as if they had something incriminating. Now, for two days, we have witness after witness proving beyond doubt they, in point of fact, are actually not witnesses.

The latest of these witnesses is Marie Yovanovitch, former Ambassador to Ukraine and said to be worth millions of dollars. Yovanovitch, in her pitch perfect imitation of Christine Blasey Ford, tearfully told of hurt feelings when President Trump fired her, comparing herself to the Benghazi four. If you remember, the Ambassador and three soldiers in Benghazi were tortured and left to die, and Hillary Clinton blamed it on a YouTube video.

President Trump had a few choice words to say about Yovanovitch, at which Adam Schiff had a conniption and started screeching “WITNESS INTIMIDATION!” It apparently didn’t matter one bit to lefties that the “witness” was busily doing her duty to her puppet masters while President Trump was tweeting, and would not have known she was being tweeted about had Schiff not stopped the hearing to regale her, asking the tearful, fearful lady how it made her feel.

This new revelation, brought to us by Politico’s Kyle Cheney, should put the nail in the coffin of this impeachment farce once and for all. We know, however, that even in a death spiral, Democrats will keep holding this impeachment hoax up any way they can, switching directions and moving goal posts till what they have is unrecognizable from what they started with. Which must be the reason why focus groups were polled about the word bribery.

Meltdown Imminent: Special Adviser Amends Testimony | NRN

Damn, I just love sitting back, watching all the low 2 digit ABNORMALS post, and then hit them with something like this...ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NotYourBody

toobfreak said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are admitting that Obama and Kerry abused power by withholding funds from Iran for many years?  That cost lives!  They withheld aid from the Kurds for years!  Abuse of power!  That cost lives!  How many more do you want?  Where is the prosecution???!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Withholding funds because of good for America is not the same as withholding fund for political reasons.  Even a stupid fuck like you knows this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then please point out where or when Trump said he's holding up the money for political reasons.  It's all we are asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unreal Dave gets all his insider information directly from the Cosmos through his Ouija Board!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, put his fat ass on the witness stand.
> 
> There is no recording. All we have is a White House generated synopsis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to do when Trump has no fat ass to begin with!
> 
> View attachment 290312
> 
> You people really need to stop your constant lying and get a grip of something besides your pecker.  I think what we need to do is go back and listen to the recordings or transcripts of a few Obama phone calls and put Obama on the stand.  Surely there is plenty of justification for this and I think we need some good reference before we can accurately judge anything about what Trump ever said!
> 
> PROVE TO US that there was really anything so highly unusual about anything Trump ever said!
Click to expand...


Trump has an *enormous* ass. Just because he's got it covered up with his man mumu doesn't mean it is not massive. He had to find XXXXXL granny panties just to contain it.


----------



## Ame®icano

NotYourBody said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> DO US A FAVOR,   had to do with Crowdstrike. and yes from Trumps point of view, he had been wrongly set up, so of course given the opportunity he can mention that if he wants. Do us a favor means just that,  unless you can prove otherwise. *Doing us a favor in no way says We are withholding anything from them as Democrats would like it to mean,*.... which is why Schiff stood up there and embellished out of his ASS... he had to make the conversation something that it wasnt. WHY? because the Democrats have planed to impeach Trump from the day he was elected and are looking for anything they can lie about.
> They are a damn disgrace. In any other time what they are doing would be called treason but they have the entire news media on their side, and that is a powerful thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Trump was doing exactly that. He was withholding $400 million in foreign aid to Ukraine when he made that phone call to the new president of Ukraine. You fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> withholding 400 million? or it just haddnt been released yet? I dont know, its hard to believe any narrative Schiff and Pelosi come up with. They have a really bad track record of making things up as they go. Zelenzky said he was unaware of any funds being held up, and was unaware of any pressure. Seems to me this QUid pro quo is just something the Dems have been hoping to be true as they are actively searching for any reason to remove Trump from office. Their Soviet style tactics are the real fail here, as they deny the voters who elected Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Turmp have to do a smear job on Yovanovitch to get her out of the way?
Click to expand...


He didn't have to, he could replace her any time he wanted.

By the way, are there any examples of those smears, or should we take Ambassador's word for it?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Since we stopped hanging traitors,  the Stalinist democrats continue to take shot after shot against Trump. Hopefully, this is corrected after the Fisa report


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.  I watched Schiff and Yovanovitch claim that Trump smeared her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough.  btw,  there NEVER was a reason given for her dismissal, even if idonny just didn't like her.  no reason at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't dismissed, she was reassigned. And the president doesn't need a reason.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh - ya.  i know & have said that in other posts.  the question is ----  by the abassador herself was that ambassadors serve at the pleasure of the prez - but why was she 'smeared'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he is covering up his real reason for getting her out of office.  Next week, it comes very clear.  It's not going to be a good month for Rump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't have to have a reason, dumbass!
> 
> For someone who claims to be so smart, you really are a dumb MF!
Click to expand...


Not once have I claimed to be that bright.  Meanwhile, you are calling everyone around you a dumbass.  Does that mean you are claiming to be Gods gift to bright boys?  But it's pretty clear Rump had to get rid of her to get his lapdog into that position to get his bribery or blackmail to begin.  The Ambassador was asked point blank if she would have supported any of this and she answered point blank, "No".  And if you haven't noticed, the diplomatic community did NOT fire her.  They sent her to train new Diplomats.  Her support was so powerful that she received a standing ovation and loud applause as she left the chambers.  Rump is in for a rough week starting next Wednesday when they start looking into what they have already opened up with the Professional Diplomats.  If the Political Appointees try what Rump demands of them now, they go to prison.  So look for them to come clean for a change.  And Rump to go deeper and deeper.

.


----------



## toobfreak

NotYourBody said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Withholding funds because of good for America is not the same as withholding fund for political reasons.  Even a stupid fuck like you knows this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then please point out where or when Trump said he's holding up the money for political reasons.  It's all we are asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unreal Dave gets all his insider information directly from the Cosmos through his Ouija Board!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, put his fat ass on the witness stand.
> 
> There is no recording. All we have is a White House generated synopsis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to do when Trump has no fat ass to begin with!
> 
> View attachment 290312
> 
> You people really need to stop your constant lying and get a grip of something besides your pecker.  I think what we need to do is go back and listen to the recordings or transcripts of a few Obama phone calls and put Obama on the stand.  Surely there is plenty of justification for this and I think we need some good reference before we can accurately judge anything about what Trump ever said!
> 
> PROVE TO US that there was really anything so highly unusual about anything Trump ever said!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has an *enormous* ass. Just because he's got it covered up with his man mumu doesn't mean it is not massive. He had to find XXXXXL granny panties just to contain it.
Click to expand...


Nice Photoshop.  Get that off the web of thousands of fake Trump pictures or you do that one yourself?




 

I just love your delusions.  It will make beating your ass again next year so much easier.


----------



## Faun

Meister said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*
> 
> It is against the law to ask a foreign government to investigate your political rival. Get that through your think skulls Trumpers. Stop being disingenuous.
> 
> 
> 
> Your side lost the election, IM2, move on and vote him out in a year.
> No laws have been broken and Schiff and Pelosi know it, they are just trying to muddy the waters for
> the inept and confused.  Your stable of mules couldn't win an election for dog catcher....and they know it.
Click to expand...

Not true, a law was absolutely broken. Soliciting a campaign contribution from a foreign national is a crime. Trump did this when he asked Zelensky to investigate Biden.


----------



## NotYourBody

toobfreak said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then please point out where or when Trump said he's holding up the money for political reasons.  It's all we are asking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unreal Dave gets all his insider information directly from the Cosmos through his Ouija Board!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, put his fat ass on the witness stand.
> 
> There is no recording. All we have is a White House generated synopsis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to do when Trump has no fat ass to begin with!
> 
> View attachment 290312
> 
> You people really need to stop your constant lying and get a grip of something besides your pecker.  I think what we need to do is go back and listen to the recordings or transcripts of a few Obama phone calls and put Obama on the stand.  Surely there is plenty of justification for this and I think we need some good reference before we can accurately judge anything about what Trump ever said!
> 
> PROVE TO US that there was really anything so highly unusual about anything Trump ever said!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has an *enormous* ass. Just because he's got it covered up with his man mumu doesn't mean it is not massive. He had to find XXXXXL granny panties just to contain it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice Photoshop.  Get that off the web of thousands of fake Trump pictures or you do that one yourself?
> 
> 
> View attachment 290313
> 
> I just love your delusions.  It will make beating your ass again next year so much easier.
Click to expand...

Nope. Original images from Getty Images.  

World's Best Trump Playing Tennis Stock Pictures, Photos, and Images - Getty Images


----------



## Meister

NotYourBody said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*
> 
> It is against the law to ask a foreign government to investigate your political rival. Get that through your think skulls Trumpers. Stop being disingenuous.
> 
> 
> 
> Your side lost the election, IM2, move on and vote him out in a year.
> No laws have been broken and Schiff and Pelosi know it, they are just trying to muddy the waters for
> the inept and confused.  Your stable of mules couldn't win an election for dog catcher....and they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has broken laws, violated ethics and his oath of office. And you know that. So stop repeating what Trump tells you to think. Last night another democrat beat a Trump endorsed gubernatorial candidate in a state Trump won. Democrats stomped republicans in the mid terms. And Trump lost by 3 million votes in 2016. He is president by fluke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM2, you hope that Trump broke laws, you hope that Trump violated ethics and his oath of office.  An incumbent won the election last night.
> Trump won the electoral college for the presidency....you know the one that counts.
> Have a good day, I need to get along with my real life, and not my entertainment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh bless your precious heart. Nobody has to HOPE that Trump broke laws, violated ethics and his oath of office.
> 
> Intelligent folks already KNEW this would happen based on his lifelong behavior prior to his becoming President. Only red state dotard nutters thought anything different.
Click to expand...

Well Bless your heart, also.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, there's not suppose to be opposition within the administration, loyal or otherwise. These fuckers are hired to carry out the policy of their elected boss, not try implement their own policy.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> "Their own policy" is the policy of the United States as it had been for the past several years, supporting Ukraine's efforts to clean out the corrupt oligarchs subverting attempts at a fair and democratic government.  It was also the policy of the United States to support Ukraine militarily in its fight against Russian aggression.
> If the "boss" didn't like this policy, for whatever reason, he had every right to stand up and tell the State Department why and what he wanted done instead.  But Trump didn't do that, did he?  He got his private attorney and a bunch of thug friends to do it "under the table" and for the most part the current officials around the President closed their eyes to it and let it happen.  I'm grateful to the whistleblower and to the people who have testified to what happened.  Not because I couldn't cope with not having "my guy" elected, but because Trump is a crook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, had Trump had the 'whistleblower' arrested as a spy.....
> 
> 
> Obama did just that.
> 
> 
> The Obama administration had 8 whistleblowers. President Obama handled each one the same way - he had the FBI bust into their home, arrest them, and he then prosecuted them for espionage. Of course the biased media kept quiet and looked the other way. Their were a few exceptions. Here's one news report on it:
> 
> War on whistleblowers?
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did they blow the whistle on?  I watched the video and it never said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whistleblower claimed Donald Trump solicited a foreign country  to help intervene in the 2020 election and that the White House sought to cover it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course, we have a signed treaty to that effect....
> 
> 
> 
> If that is a problem.....
> ....why did Bill 'the rapist' Clinton sign a treaty with the Ukraine with exactly the same purpose?????
> 
> 
> *"Formal Title*
> 
> Treaty Between the United States of America and Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters with Annex, signed at Kiev on July 22, 1998, and with an Exchange of Notes signed on September 30, 1999, which provides for its provisional application.
> *Date Received from President*
> 
> 11/10/1999 Text of Treaty Document available as:
> TXT"
> TREATY WITH UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS
> 
> __________
> 
> MESSAGE
> 
> from
> 
> THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES
> 
> transmitting
> 
> TREATY BETWEEN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA AND UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL
> *ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS *WITH ANNEX, SIGNED AT KIEV ON JULY 22,
> 1998, AND WITH AN EXCHANGE OF NOTES SIGNED ON SEPTEMBER 30, 1999, WHICH
> PROVIDES FOR ITS PROVISIONAL APPLICATION
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
Click to expand...

You left this part out...

_Article 2 provides for the establishment of Central Authorities and defines Central Authorities for purposes of the Treaty. For the United States, the Central Authority shall be the Attorney General or a person designated by the Attorney General. For Ukraine, the Central Authority shall be the Ministry of Justice and the Office of the Prosecutor General. The article provides that the Central Authorities shall communicate directly with one another for the purposes of the Treaty._​


----------



## Faun

Meister said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why wasn't Bush, Bush, Reagan, Ford, Eisenhower not impeached but Nixon would have been if he had not resigned?
> Ummmmm.  I wonder why?
> 
> Is it because Nixon was a crook?   Just like your orange buddy?
> 
> 
> 
> There was this thing called......EVIDENCE that they had on Nixon.
> More than just a bunch of sore losers making stuff up as they go along
> trying to get rid of a duly elected president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have evidence on Trump. That is why Trump is refusing to respect the subpoenas. That is why he won't let staff testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again....conjecture, IM2.  You don't know, you are assuming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> noooooooooooooo... ambassador taylor testified that he took extremely detailed notes - in real time - that pompeo won't release.  the REAL transcript is hiding in a super secure server & trump refuses to release.  AND several people called to testify are defying subpoenas
> 
> john bolton, mick mulvaney, mike pompeo, don mcgahn; just to name a few that came to me right away, but there are others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!  Sounds good...but, then again, the Russia Hoax sounded good too.
Click to expand...

There was no hoax. Russia really did hack Democrats throughout the election year. That you refer to it as a hoax (Trump's vernacular) reveals just how much he's brainwashed you.


----------



## NotYourBody

Meister said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*
> 
> It is against the law to ask a foreign government to investigate your political rival. Get that through your think skulls Trumpers. Stop being disingenuous.
> 
> 
> 
> Your side lost the election, IM2, move on and vote him out in a year.
> No laws have been broken and Schiff and Pelosi know it, they are just trying to muddy the waters for
> the inept and confused.  Your stable of mules couldn't win an election for dog catcher....and they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has broken laws, violated ethics and his oath of office. And you know that. So stop repeating what Trump tells you to think. Last night another democrat beat a Trump endorsed gubernatorial candidate in a state Trump won. Democrats stomped republicans in the mid terms. And Trump lost by 3 million votes in 2016. He is president by fluke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM2, you hope that Trump broke laws, you hope that Trump violated ethics and his oath of office.  An incumbent won the election last night.
> Trump won the electoral college for the presidency....you know the one that counts.
> Have a good day, I need to get along with my real life, and not my entertainment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh bless your precious heart. Nobody has to HOPE that Trump broke laws, violated ethics and his oath of office.
> 
> Intelligent folks already KNEW this would happen based on his lifelong behavior prior to his becoming President. Only red state dotard nutters thought anything different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Bless your heart, also.
Click to expand...

God Bless America!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

IM2 said:


> This is obstruction. Nothing has failed.



This is executive privilege, your article is FOS.


----------



## Faun

Butch_Coolidge said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why wasn't Bush, Bush, Reagan, Ford, Eisenhower not impeached but Nixon would have been if he had not resigned?
> Ummmmm.  I wonder why?
> 
> Is it because Nixon was a crook?   Just like your orange buddy?
> 
> 
> 
> There was this thing called......EVIDENCE that they had on Nixon.
> More than just a bunch of sore losers making stuff up as they go along
> trying to get rid of a duly elected president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny is blocking all the evidence from being turned over to congress in addition to blocking witness' too chicken shit to defy & show up.  those that are testifying are doing it outa loyalty to the constitution & not to a man who wants to rule like an autocrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because we all know that this isn't a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a witch hunt. You will learn this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the collusion witch hunt from your boy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

What boy?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

playtime said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why wasn't Bush, Bush, Reagan, Ford, Eisenhower not impeached but Nixon would have been if he had not resigned?
> Ummmmm.  I wonder why?
> 
> Is it because Nixon was a crook?   Just like your orange buddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was this thing called......EVIDENCE that they had on Nixon.
> More than just a bunch of sore losers making stuff up as they go along
> trying to get rid of a duly elected president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny is blocking all the evidence from being turned over to congress in addition to blocking witness' too chicken shit to defy & show up.  those that are testifying are doing it outa loyalty to the constitution & not to a man who wants to rule like an autocrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because we all know that this isn't a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well i know that if it were & president tinkles had the evidence to show it was, he sure as hell would do EVERYTHING he could to show the witch hunters how wrong they were.  he would hold a televised 'event' with spotlights, a red carpet, & probably make it a pay per view so he could make $$$ off it.
> 
> but none of that is gonna happen.  & we both know why.
Click to expand...


Then maybe we can make a trade:  Ask the President for those witnesses, and in return, we get to question the whistleblower and the person he or she got their information from; the person that was listening on the phone.  

Sound like a good deal to you???


----------



## toobfreak

NotYourBody said:


> Nope. Original images from Getty Images.


Apparently not as your photo had no Getty watermark on it.


----------



## OldLady

Ray From Cleveland said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is obstruction. Nothing has failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is executive privilege, your article is FOS.
Click to expand...

He cannot whine about not being allowed to present his "side," and then refuse to provide information to the committee that would supposedly "clear" him.  He is telling his cronies not to testify, refusing the committee's subpoenas.  That would be telling his side, wouldn't it?  Why is he telling them not to testify?
Trump can't have it both ways.  He needs to quit complaining about how unfair it is when he won't even come forward with his supposed defense, which I highly doubt he has--because it's obvious he's been caught red handed and the best he can do is hope enough people swallow his bullshit to keep him out of trouble.


----------



## OldLady

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why wasn't Bush, Bush, Reagan, Ford, Eisenhower not impeached but Nixon would have been if he had not resigned?
> Ummmmm.  I wonder why?
> 
> Is it because Nixon was a crook?   Just like your orange buddy?
> 
> 
> 
> There was this thing called......EVIDENCE that they had on Nixon.
> More than just a bunch of sore losers making stuff up as they go along
> trying to get rid of a duly elected president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny is blocking all the evidence from being turned over to congress in addition to blocking witness' too chicken shit to defy & show up.  those that are testifying are doing it outa loyalty to the constitution & not to a man who wants to rule like an autocrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because we all know that this isn't a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well i know that if it were & president tinkles had the evidence to show it was, he sure as hell would do EVERYTHING he could to show the witch hunters how wrong they were.  he would hold a televised 'event' with spotlights, a red carpet, & probably make it a pay per view so he could make $$$ off it.
> 
> but none of that is gonna happen.  & we both know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then maybe we can make a trade:  Ask the President for those witnesses, and in return, we get to question the whistleblower and the person he or she got their information from; the person that was listening on the phone.
> 
> Sound like a good deal to you???
Click to expand...

NO, because this is America, not Russia.  We don't punish those who come forward to report wrong doing, not even if it is someone in your political party.


----------



## The Purge

OldLady said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is obstruction. Nothing has failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is executive privilege, your article is FOS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He cannot whine about not being allowed to present his "side," and then refuse to provide information to the committee that would supposedly "clear" him.  He is telling his cronies not to testify, refusing the committee's subpoenas.  That would be telling his side, wouldn't it?  Why is he telling them not to testify?
> Trump can't have it both ways.  He needs to quit complaining about how unfair it is when he won't even come forward with his supposed defense, which I highly doubt he has--because it's obvious he's been caught red handed and the best he can do is hope enough people swallow his bullshit to keep him out of trouble.
Click to expand...







I cant wait to hear your answer!!!


----------



## Faun

toobfreak said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Original images from Getty Images.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently not as your photo had no Getty watermark on it.
Click to expand...

LOL

Getty doesn't watermark their images, ya flamin' boobtoob. 

gettyimages.com


----------



## toobfreak

OldLady said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is obstruction. Nothing has failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is executive privilege, your article is FOS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He cannot whine about not being allowed to present his "side," and then refuse to provide information to the committee that would supposedly "clear" him.  He is telling his cronies not to testify, refusing the committee's subpoenas.  That would be telling his side, wouldn't it?  Why is he telling them not to testify?
> Trump can't have it both ways.  He needs to quit complaining about how unfair it is when he won't even come forward with his supposed defense, which I highly doubt he has--because it's obvious he's been caught red handed and the best he can do is hope enough people swallow his bullshit to keep him out of trouble.
Click to expand...



Look OL, up to this point this has all been 100% the democrat's show.  It is the democrats who want it both ways.  They don't want TRump's people to clear him, they want to use them to finagle more bullcrap to try to twist around to hit him over the head with!  And just why should TRump go along with that?

THE DEMOCRAT'S HAVE _ALREADY_ ACCUSED AND CHARGED TRUMP WITH THE CONCLUSIONS OF CRIMES.  You don't do that if you haven't even finished your investigation, much less heard from and allowed the defendant to present his side.  *Either they have the proof to back that up or they should be charged with liable and defamation.*


And sadly, Nancy, calling an investigation into YOU fake, that you know nothing about because it hurts and would expose your party, is both divisive, dishonest and LYING.  SO YOU ARE IMMEDIATELY DISCOUNTED FROM ALL FUTURE CONSIDERATION AS A FACTUAL WITNESS ON ANYTHING.

And the very fact that the reporter doesn't ASK HER why the investigation by Trump into the democrats is "fake" or what is fake about it proves they are about as worthless and fraudulent as she is.


----------



## OldLady

The Purge said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is obstruction. Nothing has failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is executive privilege, your article is FOS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He cannot whine about not being allowed to present his "side," and then refuse to provide information to the committee that would supposedly "clear" him.  He is telling his cronies not to testify, refusing the committee's subpoenas.  That would be telling his side, wouldn't it?  Why is he telling them not to testify?
> Trump can't have it both ways.  He needs to quit complaining about how unfair it is when he won't even come forward with his supposed defense, which I highly doubt he has--because it's obvious he's been caught red handed and the best he can do is hope enough people swallow his bullshit to keep him out of trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait to hear your answer!!!
Click to expand...

Haven't you followed me long enough to know I'm not a Democrat?  My observations and judgments about Trump are not about his party, dude.


----------



## OKTexas

IM2 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you said is like the call transcript.  It's available for all to see.
> 
> Trump holds up money to Ukraine for whatever purposes he held it up for.  But because it may have also benefited him in the event he ran against Biden, that makes it an impeachable offense.  Did you not say that?
> 
> And if so, that means that Trump couldn't have held up the money for any reason, even if he knew it would end up in corrupt hands, because Biden is in the race.  Did you not say that???
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying it is just a coincidence that Trump withheld the military aid just days before the phone call.  And it's just coincidental that Trump dropped a request that Zelensky open a corruption investigation when discussing military aid in the phone conversation.  And of course, it's just a coincidence that Biden's son worked for the company to be investigated.  And it was coincidental that Trump fired the Ambassador to the Ukraine, who was not on the Trump team, just weeks before the phone call.  And of course Zelensky's much sought after meeting with the president was being delayed.
> *
> WOW! What a strange series of coincidences. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riddle me this:  If Zelensky took Trump's request as a threat, how is it he had no idea US aid was being held up?  I mean, if an inspector comes to my house to complain my house paint is chipping, and I offer him 100 to ignore it, we both know I bribed him.  I gave him a hundred bucks, and he got in his car and left.
> 
> What the left is trying to claim here, is that Trump bribed Zelensky, and Zelensky had no idea he'd just been bribed.  Yes, Trump wanted to know the association between Hunter and Ukraine.  After all, the drug addict got a job in a field he didn't know anything about, in a country he didn't know anything about; not even the language, all while his father was not only the VP, but in charge of goings on in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Zelensky knew. Now stop telling that lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're the on lying, Zelensky didn't find out about it till Aug 29. More than a month after the call.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's incorrect.
> 
> *Ukraine president knew Trump wanted Biden probe back in May*
> 
> Ukraine President Volodymyr Zelensky was worried about how to deal with pressure from the Trump administration to investigate Joe Biden in early May — about two weeks before he was inaugurated, a new report said Wednesday.
> 
> Zelensky had gathered a small group of advisers on May 7 in Kiev for a meeting that was supposed to be about his nation’s energy needs.
> 
> Instead, the group spent most of the three-hour discussion talking about how to navigate President Trump’s and his personal lawyer Rudy Giuliani’s calls for a probe into Biden, The Associated Press reported, citing a trio of sources familiar with the details of the meeting.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/10/23/ukraine-president-knew-trump-wanted-biden-probe-back-in-may-report/
> 
> AP: Ukraine's president knew as early as May that Trump was interested in the Biden probe
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/10/23/when-did-ukraine-know-that-trump-had-frozen-aid/
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/10/23/when-did-ukraine-know-that-trump-had-frozen-aid/
Click to expand...



We were talking about the aid dummy, and links from wapo are useless because they are behind a pay wall and probably a lie anyway. Care to excerpt them?

.


----------



## OKTexas

playtime said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who says he did?  That was simply Yovanovitch ans Schiff's interpretation of what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sorry, I thought you watched the testimony yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  I watched Schiff and Yovanovitch claim that Trump smeared her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough.  btw,  there NEVER was a reason given for her dismissal, even if idonny just didn't like her.  no reason at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't dismissed, she was reassigned. And the president doesn't need a reason.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh - ya.  i know & have said that in other posts.  the question is ----  by the abassador herself  - was that ambassadors serve at the pleasure of the prez - but why was she 'smeared'?
Click to expand...



Perhaps because she didn't support the incoming Ukraine admin or our president.

.


----------



## OldLady

toobfreak said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is obstruction. Nothing has failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is executive privilege, your article is FOS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He cannot whine about not being allowed to present his "side," and then refuse to provide information to the committee that would supposedly "clear" him.  He is telling his cronies not to testify, refusing the committee's subpoenas.  That would be telling his side, wouldn't it?  Why is he telling them not to testify?
> Trump can't have it both ways.  He needs to quit complaining about how unfair it is when he won't even come forward with his supposed defense, which I highly doubt he has--because it's obvious he's been caught red handed and the best he can do is hope enough people swallow his bullshit to keep him out of trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look OL, up to this point this has all been 100% the democrat's show.  It is the democrats who want it both ways.  They don't want TRump's people to clear him, they want to use them to finagle more bullcrap to try to twist around to hit him over the head with!  And just why should TRump go along with that?
> 
> THE DEMOCRAT'S HAVE _ALREADY_ ACCUSED AND CHARGED TRUMP WITH THE CONCLUSIONS OF CRIMES.  You don't do that if you haven't even finished your investigation, much less heard from and allowed the defendant to present his side.  *Either they have the proof to back that up or they should be charged with liable and defamation.*
> 
> 
> And sadly, Nancy, calling an investigation into YOU fake, that you know nothing about because it hurts and would expose your party, is both divisive, dishonest and LYING.  SO YOU ARE IMMEDIATELY DISCOUNTED FROM ALL FUTURE CONSIDERATION AS A FACTUAL WITNESS ON ANYTHING.
> 
> And the very fact that the reporter doesn't ASK HER why the investigation by Trump into the democrats is "fake" or what is fake about it proves they are about as worthless and fraudulent as she is.
Click to expand...

_They don't want TRump's people to clear him, they want to use them to finagle more bullcrap to try to twist around to hit him over the head with! And just why should TRump go along with that?_
But Toob, how else can he give his side without providing testimony?  I heard is press briefing from... Friday, was it? ... where he complained bitterly about not having fair representation, violating his rights, etc. etc., but then he won't let his side testify.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

jc456 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen todays news?
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess, it is something negative about Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup!
> 
> HuffPost - Breaking News, U.S. and World News | HuffPost
> 
> Testimony Ties Trump Closer To Pressure On Ukraine | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can’t make it up. I suppose you believe anything you read. I can’t help your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I do not believe anything that I read. That would be you Trumpanzees
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why then, with what you posted, do you believe it means anything?
Click to expand...

Why would you NOT believe that it means anything?


----------



## The Purge

OldLady said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is obstruction. Nothing has failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is executive privilege, your article is FOS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He cannot whine about not being allowed to present his "side," and then refuse to provide information to the committee that would supposedly "clear" him.  He is telling his cronies not to testify, refusing the committee's subpoenas.  That would be telling his side, wouldn't it?  Why is he telling them not to testify?
> Trump can't have it both ways.  He needs to quit complaining about how unfair it is when he won't even come forward with his supposed defense, which I highly doubt he has--because it's obvious he's been caught red handed and the best he can do is hope enough people swallow his bullshit to keep him out of trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait to hear your answer!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't you followed me long enough to know I'm not a Democrat?  My observations and judgments about Trump are not about his party, dude.
Click to expand...

I have watched your insane LOVE of all things anti-Trump....So then tell us babe, what SPECIFICALLY don't  you lik . Is it all your FEELINGS that he isn't  a wussy like the Surrender Monkey?.What policies don't  you like...his UNEMPLOYMENT NUMBERS, his STOCK MARKET. succes . Perhaps his trying to make us SAFE and save America BILLIONS OF $ from illegal invaders....maybe making NATO PAY UP for 6vdecades of us FOOTING THE BILL, or Collapsing China financially when they are screaming to roll back the tariffs, maybe the couple of % you got back in a TAX DEGREASE?....please let us all know.....oh, all you other ABNORMALS can jump in specifically why you are so butt hurt?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

NotYourBody said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That ignores Reagan, Bush 41, and Bush the Lesser. None of them were impeached.
> 
> Getting an intern blow job is also an impeachable offense, don't forget that. I don't imagine that will be an issue for Trump because he has to pay for sex and interns don't get paid enough for that horror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The blowjob was not an impeachable offense.  Are you so much of a dumbass that you cannot read the Articles of Impeachment for Bubba Clinton?
> 
> He lied under oath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About an intern blow job.
Click to expand...


Did you read the articles of impeachment?  Obviously not, you incredible dumbass!


----------



## The Purge

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess, it is something negative about Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup!
> 
> HuffPost - Breaking News, U.S. and World News | HuffPost
> 
> Testimony Ties Trump Closer To Pressure On Ukraine | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can’t make it up. I suppose you believe anything you read. I can’t help your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I do not believe anything that I read. That would be you Trumpanzees
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why then, with what you posted, do you believe it means anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you NOT believe that it means anything?
Click to expand...

Didnt Trump allow you ALTERNATE LIFESTYLES to  get gender neutral bathrooms and school locker rooms....The little Surrender Monkey never did so much for you folks...BTW, one of the few things I disagree with him about, but OUTWEIGHED  by his GREAT POLICIES!


----------



## toobfreak

OldLady said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is obstruction. Nothing has failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is executive privilege, your article is FOS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He cannot whine about not being allowed to present his "side," and then refuse to provide information to the committee that would supposedly "clear" him.  He is telling his cronies not to testify, refusing the committee's subpoenas.  That would be telling his side, wouldn't it?  Why is he telling them not to testify?
> Trump can't have it both ways.  He needs to quit complaining about how unfair it is when he won't even come forward with his supposed defense, which I highly doubt he has--because it's obvious he's been caught red handed and the best he can do is hope enough people swallow his bullshit to keep him out of trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look OL, up to this point this has all been 100% the democrat's show.  It is the democrats who want it both ways.  They don't want TRump's people to clear him, they want to use them to finagle more bullcrap to try to twist around to hit him over the head with!  And just why should TRump go along with that?
> 
> THE DEMOCRAT'S HAVE _ALREADY_ ACCUSED AND CHARGED TRUMP WITH THE CONCLUSIONS OF CRIMES.  You don't do that if you haven't even finished your investigation, much less heard from and allowed the defendant to present his side.  *Either they have the proof to back that up or they should be charged with liable and defamation.*
> 
> 
> And sadly, Nancy, calling an investigation into YOU fake, that you know nothing about because it hurts and would expose your party, is both divisive, dishonest and LYING.  SO YOU ARE IMMEDIATELY DISCOUNTED FROM ALL FUTURE CONSIDERATION AS A FACTUAL WITNESS ON ANYTHING.
> 
> And the very fact that the reporter doesn't ASK HER why the investigation by Trump into the democrats is "fake" or what is fake about it proves they are about as worthless and fraudulent as she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _They don't want TRump's people to clear him, they want to use them to finagle more bullcrap to try to twist around to hit him over the head with! And just why should TRump go along with that?_
> But Toob, how else can he give his side without providing testimony?  I heard is press briefing from... Friday, was it? ... where he complained bitterly about not having fair representation, violating his rights, etc. etc., but then he won't let his side testify.
Click to expand...


It's all coming when the actual impeachment hearing comes and the GOP, Barr and Trump are allowed to present anything THEY want!!!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

toobfreak said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is obstruction. Nothing has failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is executive privilege, your article is FOS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He cannot whine about not being allowed to present his "side," and then refuse to provide information to the committee that would supposedly "clear" him.  He is telling his cronies not to testify, refusing the committee's subpoenas.  That would be telling his side, wouldn't it?  Why is he telling them not to testify?
> Trump can't have it both ways.  He needs to quit complaining about how unfair it is when he won't even come forward with his supposed defense, which I highly doubt he has--because it's obvious he's been caught red handed and the best he can do is hope enough people swallow his bullshit to keep him out of trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look OL, up to this point this has all been 100% the democrat's show.  It is the democrats who want it both ways.  They don't want TRump's people to clear him, they want to use them to finagle more bullcrap to try to twist around to hit him over the head with!  And just why should TRump go along with that?
> 
> THE DEMOCRAT'S HAVE _ALREADY_ ACCUSED AND CHARGED TRUMP WITH THE CONCLUSIONS OF CRIMES.  You don't do that if you haven't even finished your investigation, much less heard from and allowed the defendant to present his side.  *Either they have the proof to back that up or they should be charged with liable and defamation.*
> 
> 
> And sadly, Nancy, calling an investigation into YOU fake, that you know nothing about because it hurts and would expose your party, is both divisive, dishonest and LYING.  SO YOU ARE IMMEDIATELY DISCOUNTED FROM ALL FUTURE CONSIDERATION AS A FACTUAL WITNESS ON ANYTHING.
> 
> And the very fact that the reporter doesn't ASK HER why the investigation by Trump into the democrats is "fake" or what is fake about it proves they are about as worthless and fraudulent as she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _They don't want TRump's people to clear him, they want to use them to finagle more bullcrap to try to twist around to hit him over the head with! And just why should TRump go along with that?_
> But Toob, how else can he give his side without providing testimony?  I heard is press briefing from... Friday, was it? ... where he complained bitterly about not having fair representation, violating his rights, etc. etc., but then he won't let his side testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all coming when the actual impeachment hearing comes and the GOP, Barr and Trump are allowed to present anything THEY want!!!
Click to expand...

It will be a real shit show and I predict that you won't like it much


----------



## toobfreak

The Purge said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is obstruction. Nothing has failed.
> 
> 
> 
> This is executive privilege, your article is FOS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He cannot whine about not being allowed to present his "side," and then refuse to provide information to the committee that would supposedly "clear" him.  He is telling his cronies not to testify, refusing the committee's subpoenas.  That would be telling his side, wouldn't it?  Why is he telling them not to testify?
> Trump can't have it both ways.  He needs to quit complaining about how unfair it is when he won't even come forward with his supposed defense, which I highly doubt he has--because it's obvious he's been caught red handed and the best he can do is hope enough people swallow his bullshit to keep him out of trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant wait to hear your answer!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't you followed me long enough to know I'm not a Democrat?  My observations and judgments about Trump are not about his party, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have watched your insane LOVE of all things anti-Trump....So then tell us babe, what SPECIFICALLY don't  you lik . Is it all your FEELINGS that he isn't  a wussy like the Surrender Monkey?.What policies don't  you like...his UNEMPLOYMENT NUMBERS, his STOCK MARKET. succes . Perhaps his trying to make us SAFE and save America BILLIONS OF $ from illegal invaders....maybe making NATO PAY UP for 6vdecades of us FOOTING THE BILL, or Collapsing China financially when they are screaming to roll back the tariffs, maybe the couple of % you got back in a TAX DEGREASE?....please let us all know.....oh, all you other ABNORMALS can jump in specifically why you are so butt hurt?
Click to expand...


It's his TOXIC MASCULINITY the Left hate, because they have all become castrated ball-less passive-aggressive shemales.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

The Purge said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup!
> 
> HuffPost - Breaking News, U.S. and World News | HuffPost
> 
> Testimony Ties Trump Closer To Pressure On Ukraine | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t make it up. I suppose you believe anything you read. I can’t help your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I do not believe anything that I read. That would be you Trumpanzees
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why then, with what you posted, do you believe it means anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you NOT believe that it means anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didnt Trump allow you ALTERNATE LIFESTYLES to  get gender neutral bathrooms and school locker rooms....The little Surrender Monkey never did so much for you folks...BTW, one of the few things I disagree with him about, but OUTWEIGHED  by his GREAT POLICIES!
Click to expand...

I won't dignify your troll post with a response


----------



## NotYourBody

Ame®icano said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Turmp have to do a smear job on Yovanovitch to get her out of the way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't have to, he could replace her any time he wanted.
> 
> By the way, are there any examples of those smears, or should we take Ambassador's word for it?
Click to expand...


You can look at Trumps Twitters from Friday. He said she was responsible for Somalia, lol.


----------



## The Purge

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t make it up. I suppose you believe anything you read. I can’t help your ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> No I do not believe anything that I read. That would be you Trumpanzees
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why then, with what you posted, do you believe it means anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you NOT believe that it means anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didnt Trump allow you ALTERNATE LIFESTYLES to  get gender neutral bathrooms and school locker rooms....The little Surrender Monkey never did so much for you folks...BTW, one of the few things I disagree with him about, but OUTWEIGHED  by his GREAT POLICIES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won't dignify your troll post with a response
Click to expand...

Not a troll post, but I understand you refuse to answer...put you in a bad light if you were honest!


----------



## toobfreak

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is executive privilege, your article is FOS.
> 
> 
> 
> He cannot whine about not being allowed to present his "side," and then refuse to provide information to the committee that would supposedly "clear" him.  He is telling his cronies not to testify, refusing the committee's subpoenas.  That would be telling his side, wouldn't it?  Why is he telling them not to testify?
> Trump can't have it both ways.  He needs to quit complaining about how unfair it is when he won't even come forward with his supposed defense, which I highly doubt he has--because it's obvious he's been caught red handed and the best he can do is hope enough people swallow his bullshit to keep him out of trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look OL, up to this point this has all been 100% the democrat's show.  It is the democrats who want it both ways.  They don't want TRump's people to clear him, they want to use them to finagle more bullcrap to try to twist around to hit him over the head with!  And just why should TRump go along with that?
> 
> THE DEMOCRAT'S HAVE _ALREADY_ ACCUSED AND CHARGED TRUMP WITH THE CONCLUSIONS OF CRIMES.  You don't do that if you haven't even finished your investigation, much less heard from and allowed the defendant to present his side.  *Either they have the proof to back that up or they should be charged with liable and defamation.*
> 
> 
> And sadly, Nancy, calling an investigation into YOU fake, that you know nothing about because it hurts and would expose your party, is both divisive, dishonest and LYING.  SO YOU ARE IMMEDIATELY DISCOUNTED FROM ALL FUTURE CONSIDERATION AS A FACTUAL WITNESS ON ANYTHING.
> 
> And the very fact that the reporter doesn't ASK HER why the investigation by Trump into the democrats is "fake" or what is fake about it proves they are about as worthless and fraudulent as she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _They don't want TRump's people to clear him, they want to use them to finagle more bullcrap to try to twist around to hit him over the head with! And just why should TRump go along with that?_
> But Toob, how else can he give his side without providing testimony?  I heard is press briefing from... Friday, was it? ... where he complained bitterly about not having fair representation, violating his rights, etc. etc., but then he won't let his side testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all coming when the actual impeachment hearing comes and the GOP, Barr and Trump are allowed to present anything THEY want!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be a real shit show and I predict that you won't like it much
Click to expand...



I will love it, because:

The Dims will get their asses handed to then with stuff presented they have tried to keep buried for years and they KNOW IT.
The full truth will come out.  Unlike you, I have no problem with the Truth and if Trump really is a crumb I want to know it.   I want to know just how far the corruption really goes.  The problem is that Trump was our best shot.  If he is fucked up too, I already know the Dims are no better and actually much worse which leaves us all in trouble.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

toobfreak said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is obstruction. Nothing has failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is executive privilege, your article is FOS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He cannot whine about not being allowed to present his "side," and then refuse to provide information to the committee that would supposedly "clear" him.  He is telling his cronies not to testify, refusing the committee's subpoenas.  That would be telling his side, wouldn't it?  Why is he telling them not to testify?
> Trump can't have it both ways.  He needs to quit complaining about how unfair it is when he won't even come forward with his supposed defense, which I highly doubt he has--because it's obvious he's been caught red handed and the best he can do is hope enough people swallow his bullshit to keep him out of trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look OL, up to this point this has all been 100% the democrat's show.  It is the democrats who want it both ways.  They don't want TRump's people to clear him, they want to use them to finagle more bullcrap to try to twist around to hit him over the head with!  And just why should TRump go along with that?
> 
> THE DEMOCRAT'S HAVE _ALREADY_ ACCUSED AND CHARGED TRUMP WITH THE CONCLUSIONS OF CRIMES.  You don't do that if you haven't even finished your investigation, much less heard from and allowed the defendant to present his side.  *Either they have the proof to back that up or they should be charged with liable and defamation.*
> 
> 
> And sadly, Nancy, calling an investigation into YOU fake, that you know nothing about because it hurts and would expose your party, is both divisive, dishonest and LYING.  SO YOU ARE IMMEDIATELY DISCOUNTED FROM ALL FUTURE CONSIDERATION AS A FACTUAL WITNESS ON ANYTHING.
> 
> And the very fact that the reporter doesn't ASK HER why the investigation by Trump into the democrats is "fake" or what is fake about it proves they are about as worthless and fraudulent as she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _They don't want TRump's people to clear him, they want to use them to finagle more bullcrap to try to twist around to hit him over the head with! And just why should TRump go along with that?_
> But Toob, how else can he give his side without providing testimony?  I heard is press briefing from... Friday, was it? ... where he complained bitterly about not having fair representation, violating his rights, etc. etc., but then he won't let his side testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all coming when the actual impeachment hearing comes and the GOP, Barr and Trump are allowed to present anything THEY want!!!
Click to expand...


Impeachment Inquiry Testimony From Timothy Morrison, Jennifer Williams Released | HuffPost


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Daryl Hunt said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see. So what you're saying is that any VP can conduct themselves in an illegal way, and nobody can even look into it in the next administration if they are running for President?  Where is that written by the way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn''t Bidens decisions to hold up, cancel or approve the funds.  He just let the Ukranian Leader know see the hand writing on the wall.  Had they not fired the corrupt prosecutor, then there was a good chance that Congress and the President would have canceled the funds.  You can say anything you wish but that was Statesman at it's finest.
> 
> Meanwhile, Rump was playing lose without Congressional assistance with congressional approved funds trying to get a political public favor from the new Ukranian Leader.  Rump didn't have the power to do so but he tried.  And he finally backed off AFTER the incident was reported in public.  Then he tried to cover it up.  Then he tried to and still tries to, intimidate witnesses and obstruct.
> 
> The Justice Department just finished busting Stone for similar crimes.  The only difference is, Stone isn't the President.  The President is supposed to be above such actions and this should not have EVER become an issue.  But we have a Criminal for a President.    And if Stone thinks that Rump will pardon him, Stone has another thing coming.  Rump has already thrown Stone to the dumpster.
> 
> If Stone has been found guilty then Rump needs to be found guilty for the same crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeating typical MSM garbage.
> 
> Trump never intimidated anybody.  Who are you talking about with intimidation?
> 
> If Biden wasn't in charge of holding up funds, why did he say he was?  When officials in Ukraine asked about it, he told them to call DumBama and see what happens.
> 
> Just because Congress approves funds doesn't mean the President has to release them unconditionally.  And how did Trump try to cover it up when it was only days he released the transcript?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For one, I don't watch MSN.  I am too much of  a tighwad.  Same goes for all the other so called "Political Motivated" News outlets (including Foxnews) that you keep harping about.  I go by what I see on the local news which actually reports the news.  In fact, if anything, the news around here is center right.  Sor your claim that I am repeating MSN is a lie.  But what else is new.
> 
> So Rump never intimidates.  His routine on the Ambassador shows different.  His treatment of anyone that doesn't exactly toe the line shows different.  He uses his office for his own personal uses.  Much like trying to get the name of the Whistle Blower.  With Rumps history, that's akin to a death sentence.  Or he uses his intimidation to force elected officials to overlook his serious escapades that only a despot would do. He tries to operate the office of the President of the United States like the head of a Mob Boss.
> 
> Biden wasn't in charge of the funds.  Congress was in charge of those funds and could rescind them anytime.  The President could ask Congress to reject the funds or release those funds in a timely manner as per the agreement from the Congress.  Biden did a great statesman's way of telling them that if they didn't get rid of the corrupt prosecutor that they were going to lose those funds.  He gave than a 6 hour ultimatum with the backing of Congress and the President.  Biden was the messenger.  Since it force Ukraine to go against Putin, I can understand why you would find fault in this, Comrade.
> 
> Rump released the funds AFTER the whistle blower approached the NSA IG who in turn turned it over to the congress.  Rump was bagged.  Yes, it was days before the transcript was released to congress but it was AFTER he instructed that the transcript and conversation was buried in a secret server that was never meant to house that information.  In affect, Rump was trying to bury it.  Rump tried to use his position to force another head of state to contribute to his reelection campaign by what is in affect, bribery or blackmail.  If I am in the process of doing an armed robbery of a bank and the bank gets surround by the cops can I just give the money back and say, "I never really did Rob the Bank, therefore, there is no crime".  You and Rump may very well have rewritten criminal law for everyone else.  No, you don't want it for everyone else, just Rump.  And even a President is not above the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NSA IG?  Who the fudge is that?  The whistleblower works for the NSC, not the NSA, dumbass!
> 
> You can't even get one simple fact straight!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for pointing that out.  So the whistle blower DID do it the legal way.  Imagine that.
Click to expand...


If he did it the legal way, why did he contact the House Intelligence Committee first?  That is not the proper procedure.


----------



## NotYourBody

toobfreak said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is executive privilege, your article is FOS.
> 
> 
> 
> He cannot whine about not being allowed to present his "side," and then refuse to provide information to the committee that would supposedly "clear" him.  He is telling his cronies not to testify, refusing the committee's subpoenas.  That would be telling his side, wouldn't it?  Why is he telling them not to testify?
> Trump can't have it both ways.  He needs to quit complaining about how unfair it is when he won't even come forward with his supposed defense, which I highly doubt he has--because it's obvious he's been caught red handed and the best he can do is hope enough people swallow his bullshit to keep him out of trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant wait to hear your answer!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't you followed me long enough to know I'm not a Democrat?  My observations and judgments about Trump are not about his party, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have watched your insane LOVE of all things anti-Trump....So then tell us babe, what SPECIFICALLY don't  you lik . Is it all your FEELINGS that he isn't  a wussy like the Surrender Monkey?.What policies don't  you like...his UNEMPLOYMENT NUMBERS, his STOCK MARKET. succes . Perhaps his trying to make us SAFE and save America BILLIONS OF $ from illegal invaders....maybe making NATO PAY UP for 6vdecades of us FOOTING THE BILL, or Collapsing China financially when they are screaming to roll back the tariffs, maybe the couple of % you got back in a TAX DEGREASE?....please let us all know.....oh, all you other ABNORMALS can jump in specifically why you are so butt hurt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's his TOXIC MASCULINITY the Left hate, because they have all become castrated ball-less passive-aggressive shemales.
Click to expand...

He's toxic alright. Not sure whiny baby man behavior qualifies as masculine. Well, maybe in the red states


----------



## OKTexas

playtime said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check where their funding comes from, does the Open Societies Foundation ring any bells?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i gave you a google key search which contained many articles all reporting the same thing.  uh- soros doesn't own them all or are you that whacked to believe he does?
> 
> *Ukraine envoy had ‘clear understanding’ on quid pro quo, but no firsthand knowledge of Trump plans: transcript*
> By Alex Pappas, Brooke Singman | Fox News
> 
> _*While Sondland had texted Taylor in September saying there was no quid pro quo, the supplemental declaration says that “by the beginning of September 2019, and in the absence of any credible explanation for the suspension of aid, I presumed that the aid suspension had become linked to the proposed anti-corruption statement.”
> 
> He also acknowledged telling one of Zelensky’s advisers that “resumption of U.S. aid would likely not occur until Ukraine provided the public anti-corruption statement that we had been discussing for many weeks.”*_
> 
> Ukraine envoy had ‘clear understanding’ on quid pro quo, but no firsthand knowledge of Trump plans: transcript
> 
> so............ what you are trying to peddle is that george soros owns FOX NEWS too?
> somebody better let rupert in on that bit of info.
> 
> next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what was this proposed anti-corruption statement supposed to contain? You commies keep bringing it up, but I see no smoking gun there.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tell ya what - why don't get yerself a box of meow mix, cuddle up to the tv on wednesday,  & watch the show, pussy cat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you're touting grand new evidence and you have no clue what it is. Typical commie, clueless.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i am not.  but ambassador taylor did & so did the dude that heard the phone call in the kiev restaurant & apparently there's another dude who heard it as well.
> 
> sondland will hafta 'splain it all AND 'splain why he didn't mention any of that in the testimony he originally gave - then revised cause he 'suddenly remembered stuff'  & now this time.
> 
> on wednesday.
> 
> 
> d'oh!
Click to expand...



Yeah, seems the amb from Friday has some issues as well, I see some revisions in her future.

.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Daryl Hunt said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough.  btw,  there NEVER was a reason given for her dismissal, even if idonny just didn't like her.  no reason at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't dismissed, she was reassigned. And the president doesn't need a reason.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh - ya.  i know & have said that in other posts.  the question is ----  by the abassador herself was that ambassadors serve at the pleasure of the prez - but why was she 'smeared'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he is covering up his real reason for getting her out of office.  Next week, it comes very clear.  It's not going to be a good month for Rump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't have to have a reason, dumbass!
> 
> For someone who claims to be so smart, you really are a dumb MF!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not once have I claimed to be that bright.  Meanwhile, you are calling everyone around you a dumbass.  Does that mean you are claiming to be Gods gift to bright boys?  But it's pretty clear Rump had to get rid of her to get his lapdog into that position to get his bribery or blackmail to begin.  The Ambassador was asked point blank if she would have supported any of this and she answered point blank, "No".  And if you haven't noticed, the diplomatic community did NOT fire her.  They sent her to train new Diplomats.  Her support was so powerful that she received a standing ovation and loud applause as she left the chambers.  Rump is in for a rough week starting next Wednesday when they start looking into what they have already opened up with the Professional Diplomats.  If the Political Appointees try what Rump demands of them now, they go to prison.  So look for them to come clean for a change.  And Rump to go deeper and deeper.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


OK, dumbass!  You have prove yourself to be stupid more times than we can count.

She received applause because she gave them nothing?  That is what you are claiming because she shot down every attempt by the Shiff-Show to find anything on Trump.


----------



## OKTexas

playtime said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, yep, with some defections from the Ds. Right now I don't even see this crap making it to the senate. Like I said before, this is nothing but a commie campaign trick, pulling anything they can to try to effect public opinion.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it will go to trial.  being removed is a whole other animal - but he'll get a trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bet the farm on it child. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * McConnell Shuts Down Early Dismissal Option for Impeachment Articles, Says Senate Will ‘Have to Have a Trial’ *
> By Mairead McArdle
> November 13, 2019 4:10 PM
> Trump Impeachment -- Mitch McConnell Shuts Down Early Dismissal Option for Impeachment Articles | National Review
> 
> is devon nunes' cow on that there farm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I don't see the house even voting on articles. They don't want to commit political suicide.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> then you need to take them blinders off pussy cat.
Click to expand...



Perhaps you should learn what "blinders" are before trying to use it in a sentence. Your ignorance is showing. LMAO

.


----------



## NotYourBody

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That ignores Reagan, Bush 41, and Bush the Lesser. None of them were impeached.
> 
> Getting an intern blow job is also an impeachable offense, don't forget that. I don't imagine that will be an issue for Trump because he has to pay for sex and interns don't get paid enough for that horror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The blowjob was not an impeachable offense.  Are you so much of a dumbass that you cannot read the Articles of Impeachment for Bubba Clinton?
> 
> He lied under oath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About an intern blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read the articles of impeachment?  Obviously not, you incredible dumbass!
Click to expand...

High crimes and misdemeanors involving a BLOW JOB!


----------



## NotYourBody

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't dismissed, she was reassigned. And the president doesn't need a reason.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh - ya.  i know & have said that in other posts.  the question is ----  by the abassador herself was that ambassadors serve at the pleasure of the prez - but why was she 'smeared'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he is covering up his real reason for getting her out of office.  Next week, it comes very clear.  It's not going to be a good month for Rump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't have to have a reason, dumbass!
> 
> For someone who claims to be so smart, you really are a dumb MF!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not once have I claimed to be that bright.  Meanwhile, you are calling everyone around you a dumbass.  Does that mean you are claiming to be Gods gift to bright boys?  But it's pretty clear Rump had to get rid of her to get his lapdog into that position to get his bribery or blackmail to begin.  The Ambassador was asked point blank if she would have supported any of this and she answered point blank, "No".  And if you haven't noticed, the diplomatic community did NOT fire her.  They sent her to train new Diplomats.  Her support was so powerful that she received a standing ovation and loud applause as she left the chambers.  Rump is in for a rough week starting next Wednesday when they start looking into what they have already opened up with the Professional Diplomats.  If the Political Appointees try what Rump demands of them now, they go to prison.  So look for them to come clean for a change.  And Rump to go deeper and deeper.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, dumbass!  You have prove yourself to be stupid more times than we can count.
> 
> She received applause because she gave them nothing?  That is what you are claiming because she shot down every attempt by the Shiff-Show to find anything on Trump.
Click to expand...


----------



## OldLady

OKTexas said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sorry, I thought you watched the testimony yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> I did.  I watched Schiff and Yovanovitch claim that Trump smeared her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough.  btw,  there NEVER was a reason given for her dismissal, even if idonny just didn't like her.  no reason at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't dismissed, she was reassigned. And the president doesn't need a reason.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh - ya.  i know & have said that in other posts.  the question is ----  by the abassador herself  - was that ambassadors serve at the pleasure of the prez - but why was she 'smeared'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps because she didn't support the incoming Ukraine admin or our president.
> 
> .
Click to expand...




The Purge said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is obstruction. Nothing has failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is executive privilege, your article is FOS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He cannot whine about not being allowed to present his "side," and then refuse to provide information to the committee that would supposedly "clear" him.  He is telling his cronies not to testify, refusing the committee's subpoenas.  That would be telling his side, wouldn't it?  Why is he telling them not to testify?
> Trump can't have it both ways.  He needs to quit complaining about how unfair it is when he won't even come forward with his supposed defense, which I highly doubt he has--because it's obvious he's been caught red handed and the best he can do is hope enough people swallow his bullshit to keep him out of trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait to hear your answer!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't you followed me long enough to know I'm not a Democrat?  My observations and judgments about Trump are not about his party, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have watched your insane LOVE of all things anti-Trump....So then tell us babe, what SPECIFICALLY don't  you lik . Is it all your FEELINGS that he isn't  a wussy like the Surrender Monkey?.What policies don't  you like...his UNEMPLOYMENT NUMBERS, his STOCK MARKET. succes . Perhaps his trying to make us SAFE and save America BILLIONS OF $ from illegal invaders....maybe making NATO PAY UP for 6vdecades of us FOOTING THE BILL, or Collapsing China financially when they are screaming to roll back the tariffs, maybe the couple of % you got back in a TAX DEGREASE?....please let us all know.....oh, all you other ABNORMALS can jump in specifically why you are so butt hurt?
Click to expand...

You'd love to turn this into a "Dems being butt hurt" issue, but it isn't.  It is about what the President and Co. have done that it is a blatant misuse of his power and his not so good attempts to hide it.  This is what this is about.  Go take your "Dems are butt hurt" excuse and try dangling a $20 under some other poor schmuck's nose.  I'm not buying.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

The Purge said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I do not believe anything that I read. That would be you Trumpanzees
> 
> 
> 
> Why then, with what you posted, do you believe it means anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you NOT believe that it means anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didnt Trump allow you ALTERNATE LIFESTYLES to  get gender neutral bathrooms and school locker rooms....The little Surrender Monkey never did so much for you folks...BTW, one of the few things I disagree with him about, but OUTWEIGHED  by his GREAT POLICIES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won't dignify your troll post with a response
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a troll post, but I understand you refuse to answer...put you in a bad light if you were honest!
Click to expand...

Not a troll post. ??What  the fuck is a post on a thread about impeachment that brings up bathrooms and gender called? Are you really that stupid?


----------



## OldLady

toobfreak said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is obstruction. Nothing has failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is executive privilege, your article is FOS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He cannot whine about not being allowed to present his "side," and then refuse to provide information to the committee that would supposedly "clear" him.  He is telling his cronies not to testify, refusing the committee's subpoenas.  That would be telling his side, wouldn't it?  Why is he telling them not to testify?
> Trump can't have it both ways.  He needs to quit complaining about how unfair it is when he won't even come forward with his supposed defense, which I highly doubt he has--because it's obvious he's been caught red handed and the best he can do is hope enough people swallow his bullshit to keep him out of trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look OL, up to this point this has all been 100% the democrat's show.  It is the democrats who want it both ways.  They don't want TRump's people to clear him, they want to use them to finagle more bullcrap to try to twist around to hit him over the head with!  And just why should TRump go along with that?
> 
> THE DEMOCRAT'S HAVE _ALREADY_ ACCUSED AND CHARGED TRUMP WITH THE CONCLUSIONS OF CRIMES.  You don't do that if you haven't even finished your investigation, much less heard from and allowed the defendant to present his side.  *Either they have the proof to back that up or they should be charged with liable and defamation.*
> 
> 
> And sadly, Nancy, calling an investigation into YOU fake, that you know nothing about because it hurts and would expose your party, is both divisive, dishonest and LYING.  SO YOU ARE IMMEDIATELY DISCOUNTED FROM ALL FUTURE CONSIDERATION AS A FACTUAL WITNESS ON ANYTHING.
> 
> And the very fact that the reporter doesn't ASK HER why the investigation by Trump into the democrats is "fake" or what is fake about it proves they are about as worthless and fraudulent as she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _They don't want TRump's people to clear him, they want to use them to finagle more bullcrap to try to twist around to hit him over the head with! And just why should TRump go along with that?_
> But Toob, how else can he give his side without providing testimony?  I heard is press briefing from... Friday, was it? ... where he complained bitterly about not having fair representation, violating his rights, etc. etc., but then he won't let his side testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all coming when the actual impeachment hearing comes and the GOP, Barr and Trump are allowed to present anything THEY want!!!
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## OKTexas

IM2 said:


> *Ukraine Knew of Aid Freeze by Early August, Undermining Trump Defense*
> 
> Top officials were told in early August about the delay of $391 million in security assistance, undercutting a chief argument President Trump has used to deny any quid pro quo.
> 
> To Democrats who say that President Trump’s decision to freeze $391 million in military aid was intended to bully Ukraine’s leader into carrying out investigations for Mr. Trump’s political benefit, the president and his allies have had a simple response: There was no quid pro quo because the Ukrainians did not know assistance had been blocked. the freeze was directly linked to Mr. Trump’s demand. That did not deter the president, who on Wednesday approvingly tweeted a quote by a congressional Republican saying neither Mr. Taylor nor any other witness had “provided testimony that the Ukrainians were aware that military aid was being withheld.”
> 
> In fact, word of the aid freeze had gotten to high-level Ukrainian officials by the first week in August, according to interviews and documents obtained by The New York Times.
> 
> weeks earlier than acknowledged.
> 
> Ukraine Knew of Aid Freeze by Early August, Undermining Trump Defense
> 
> *Ukraine Knew Trump Was Freezing Aid Over Biden*
> 
> Ukrainian officials knew for months that President Donald Trump was withholding key military aid to their country over demands that Ukraine investigate Trump’s political rival and 2020 candidate Joe Biden, The New York Times reported on Wednesday.
> 
> The report, based on interviews and documents the Times obtained, directly contradicts Trump’s claim that there could not have been an improper quid pro quo arrangement because Ukrainian officials did not know the United States was withholding $391 million in military aid.
> 
> Instead, top Ukrainian officials reportedly knew of the aid freeze as early as the first week of August ― just days after Trump requested Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky to investigate Biden during a July 25 phone call.
> 
> Ukraine Knew Trump Was Freezing Aid Over Biden, New York Times Reports | HuffPost




So he didn't know when the call was made, got it. Great unbiased sources I might add. LMAO

.


----------



## OldLady

NotYourBody said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh - ya.  i know & have said that in other posts.  the question is ----  by the abassador herself was that ambassadors serve at the pleasure of the prez - but why was she 'smeared'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is covering up his real reason for getting her out of office.  Next week, it comes very clear.  It's not going to be a good month for Rump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't have to have a reason, dumbass!
> 
> For someone who claims to be so smart, you really are a dumb MF!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not once have I claimed to be that bright.  Meanwhile, you are calling everyone around you a dumbass.  Does that mean you are claiming to be Gods gift to bright boys?  But it's pretty clear Rump had to get rid of her to get his lapdog into that position to get his bribery or blackmail to begin.  The Ambassador was asked point blank if she would have supported any of this and she answered point blank, "No".  And if you haven't noticed, the diplomatic community did NOT fire her.  They sent her to train new Diplomats.  Her support was so powerful that she received a standing ovation and loud applause as she left the chambers.  Rump is in for a rough week starting next Wednesday when they start looking into what they have already opened up with the Professional Diplomats.  If the Political Appointees try what Rump demands of them now, they go to prison.  So look for them to come clean for a change.  And Rump to go deeper and deeper.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, dumbass!  You have prove yourself to be stupid more times than we can count.
> 
> She received applause because she gave them nothing?  That is what you are claiming because she shot down every attempt by the Shiff-Show to find anything on Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Someone on PBS said they were applauding Schiff.  I dunno, that was confusing, except that the Republicans were trying to wash away the butt hurt President's tweets about her.


----------



## BULLDOG

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps not. The right doesn't care how unethical he is, or if if he breaks our laws but that doesn't mean he shouldn't be called out for his unethical, unlawful behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which law did he break?  Why is it you TDS libtards cannot find any support for any crime?
> 
> Three people have already testified that Trump did nothing illegal.  Who else does Shiff-for-brains have up his sleeve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who were those people and what qualifies them to make that determination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you ask Shiff?  He claimed they were the star witnesses that would provide the smoking gun to nail Trump.  Could it possibly be that he was lying yet again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you are the one who made the claim here. Either back it up or admit you can't. Your call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't make a claim.  You asked a nonsensical question.  I asked you a question, but apparently you are too stupid to recognize what the "?" at the end means!
Click to expand...




Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps not. The right doesn't care how unethical he is, or if if he breaks our laws but that doesn't mean he shouldn't be called out for his unethical, unlawful behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which law did he break?  Why is it you TDS libtards cannot find any support for any crime?
> 
> Three people have already testified that Trump did nothing illegal.  Who else does Shiff-for-brains have up his sleeve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who were those people and what qualifies them to make that determination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you ask Shiff?  He claimed they were the star witnesses that would provide the smoking gun to nail Trump.  Could it possibly be that he was lying yet again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you are the one who made the claim here. Either back it up or admit you can't. Your call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't make a claim.  You asked a nonsensical question.  I asked you a question, but apparently you are too stupid to recognize what the "?" at the end means!
Click to expand...


Yes, you made a claim. in #3331
"Three people have already testified that Trump did nothing illegal"

I'll repeat my question. 
Who were those three people and what qualifies them to make that determination?


----------



## lennypartiv

Lesh said:


> Trump WILL be Impeached. Want to bet?


And McConnell will have his back in the Senate.  In the end Ukraine got their aid.  You Dems got no case for impeachment.


----------



## OKTexas

RealDave said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little short buy, I highlighted exactly what you said, being eligible to run for office is not an exemption from investigation. You commies are proving that on a daily basis. You're doing exactly what you're accusing Trump of doing. Don't think your short bus status excuses your hypocrisy.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> You're fucking demented, dumbfuck cuck -- I never said Biden couldn't be investigated. I never said he shouldn't be investigated. You only think I said that because you're totally fucked in the head (i.e., typical conservative). I said Trump can't ask a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again short bus, he can ask for cooperation on anyone, remember, "NO ONE IS ABOVE THE LAW". Isn't that what you commies have been chanting for the last 3 years?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he cannot ask a foreign country to investigate his political opponents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Investigate them all.  But only picking one & wanting an announcement more than the actual investigation should be a hint.
Click to expand...



Did any of the others have a son raking in millions from Burisma while they were running point for the country? Even officials from the maobama admin expressed concern, but when Trump express the same concern it's suddenly impeachable. Give me a freaking break.

.


----------



## jameny5

Could you say that numbo jumbo again? What about all that illegal money and tax breaks that Trump and his family has made and gotten! You were saying?


----------



## OldLady

OKTexas said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ukraine Knew of Aid Freeze by Early August, Undermining Trump Defense*
> 
> Top officials were told in early August about the delay of $391 million in security assistance, undercutting a chief argument President Trump has used to deny any quid pro quo.
> 
> To Democrats who say that President Trump’s decision to freeze $391 million in military aid was intended to bully Ukraine’s leader into carrying out investigations for Mr. Trump’s political benefit, the president and his allies have had a simple response: There was no quid pro quo because the Ukrainians did not know assistance had been blocked. the freeze was directly linked to Mr. Trump’s demand. That did not deter the president, who on Wednesday approvingly tweeted a quote by a congressional Republican saying neither Mr. Taylor nor any other witness had “provided testimony that the Ukrainians were aware that military aid was being withheld.”
> 
> In fact, word of the aid freeze had gotten to high-level Ukrainian officials by the first week in August, according to interviews and documents obtained by The New York Times.
> 
> weeks earlier than acknowledged.
> 
> Ukraine Knew of Aid Freeze by Early August, Undermining Trump Defense
> 
> *Ukraine Knew Trump Was Freezing Aid Over Biden*
> 
> Ukrainian officials knew for months that President Donald Trump was withholding key military aid to their country over demands that Ukraine investigate Trump’s political rival and 2020 candidate Joe Biden, The New York Times reported on Wednesday.
> 
> The report, based on interviews and documents the Times obtained, directly contradicts Trump’s claim that there could not have been an improper quid pro quo arrangement because Ukrainian officials did not know the United States was withholding $391 million in military aid.
> 
> Instead, top Ukrainian officials reportedly knew of the aid freeze as early as the first week of August ― just days after Trump requested Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky to investigate Biden during a July 25 phone call.
> 
> Ukraine Knew Trump Was Freezing Aid Over Biden, New York Times Reports | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So he didn't know when the call was made, got it. Great unbiased sources I might add. LMAO
> 
> .
Click to expand...

NYT doesn't publish without confirmation of facts.  Their opinions may not please you but they wouldn't be publishing something like this, which is news, not op ed,  if it hadn't been corroborated.  Now, I know that you folks will just continue to find a Ukranian official who says they didn't know.  You go for it.  The truth continues to come out; you can't drown it out forever.


----------



## bripat9643

OldLady said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.  I watched Schiff and Yovanovitch claim that Trump smeared her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough.  btw,  there NEVER was a reason given for her dismissal, even if idonny just didn't like her.  no reason at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't dismissed, she was reassigned. And the president doesn't need a reason.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh - ya.  i know & have said that in other posts.  the question is ----  by the abassador herself  - was that ambassadors serve at the pleasure of the prez - but why was she 'smeared'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps because she didn't support the incoming Ukraine admin or our president.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is executive privilege, your article is FOS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He cannot whine about not being allowed to present his "side," and then refuse to provide information to the committee that would supposedly "clear" him.  He is telling his cronies not to testify, refusing the committee's subpoenas.  That would be telling his side, wouldn't it?  Why is he telling them not to testify?
> Trump can't have it both ways.  He needs to quit complaining about how unfair it is when he won't even come forward with his supposed defense, which I highly doubt he has--because it's obvious he's been caught red handed and the best he can do is hope enough people swallow his bullshit to keep him out of trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait to hear your answer!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't you followed me long enough to know I'm not a Democrat?  My observations and judgments about Trump are not about his party, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have watched your insane LOVE of all things anti-Trump....So then tell us babe, what SPECIFICALLY don't  you lik . Is it all your FEELINGS that he isn't  a wussy like the Surrender Monkey?.What policies don't  you like...his UNEMPLOYMENT NUMBERS, his STOCK MARKET. succes . Perhaps his trying to make us SAFE and save America BILLIONS OF $ from illegal invaders....maybe making NATO PAY UP for 6vdecades of us FOOTING THE BILL, or Collapsing China financially when they are screaming to roll back the tariffs, maybe the couple of % you got back in a TAX DEGREASE?....please let us all know.....oh, all you other ABNORMALS can jump in specifically why you are so butt hurt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd love to turn this into a "Dems being butt hurt" issue, but it isn't.  It is about what the President and Co. have done that it is a blatant misuse of his power and his not so good attempts to hide it.  This is what this is about.  Go take your "Dems are butt hurt" excuse and try dangling a $20 under some other poor schmuck's nose.  I'm not buying.
Click to expand...

It's about Dims being butthurt.  That's all it's been about since the 2016 election.


----------



## Lesh

lennypartiv said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump WILL be Impeached. Want to bet?
> 
> 
> 
> And McConnell will have his back in the Senate.  In the end Ukraine got their aid.  You Dems got no case for impeachment.
Click to expand...

Moscow Mitch more than likely doesn't care what Trump has done...neither do you

Ukraine ONLY got that aid because the whistle blower blew up Trump's scheme

There WILL be Impeachment


----------



## OKTexas

IM2 said:


> *"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*
> 
> It is against the law to ask a foreign government to investigate your political rival. Get that through your think skulls Trumpers. Stop being disingenuous.




Poor thing, the career people at the DOJ said you're wrong. Even folks in your dear leaders admin expressed concern about baby Biden, but when Trump does it's a crime? Give me a break. Riddle me this, if Biden wasn't running, would it still be a crime?

.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

OldLady said:


> NYT doesn't publish without confirmation of facts.


----------



## lennypartiv

ElmerMudd said:


> The President, Vice President and all civil Officers of the United States, shall be removed from Office on *Impeachment* for, and Conviction of, Treason, Bribery, or other high Crimes and Misdemeanors.


Ukraine eventually got the aid.  There are no grounds for impeachment.


----------



## OKTexas

PoliticalChic said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*
> 
> It is against the law to ask a foreign government to investigate your political rival. Get that through your think skulls Trumpers. Stop being disingenuous.
> 
> 
> 
> Your side lost the election, IM2, move on and vote him out in a year.
> No laws have been broken and Schiff and Pelosi know it, they are just trying to muddy the waters for
> the inept and confused.  Your stable of mules couldn't win an election for dog catcher....and they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (R) nutters need to move on from that tired old excuse.   if that happened, then y'all could finally stop bring up hillary everytime you hafta defend donny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this plan.
> 
> If the Democrats were actually clever.......they'd hold the hearings......*and then vote not to impeach.*
> 
> Why?
> a. they know the Republican Senate is a dead end for the ploy
> b. independent voters have made clear that they are sick of the charade
> c. the only hope is to damage Trump for the election....and they can see that it isn't working
> d. they realize that if it gets to the Senate.....the Republicans can recall not just the same 'witnesses'...and ask what they want
> and when they want....
> e. but they can call Schiff to testify!!!!
Click to expand...



Yep, it's all about effecting the election, they know impeachment will go no where.

.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

OldLady said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is covering up his real reason for getting her out of office.  Next week, it comes very clear.  It's not going to be a good month for Rump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't have to have a reason, dumbass!
> 
> For someone who claims to be so smart, you really are a dumb MF!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not once have I claimed to be that bright.  Meanwhile, you are calling everyone around you a dumbass.  Does that mean you are claiming to be Gods gift to bright boys?  But it's pretty clear Rump had to get rid of her to get his lapdog into that position to get his bribery or blackmail to begin.  The Ambassador was asked point blank if she would have supported any of this and she answered point blank, "No".  And if you haven't noticed, the diplomatic community did NOT fire her.  They sent her to train new Diplomats.  Her support was so powerful that she received a standing ovation and loud applause as she left the chambers.  Rump is in for a rough week starting next Wednesday when they start looking into what they have already opened up with the Professional Diplomats.  If the Political Appointees try what Rump demands of them now, they go to prison.  So look for them to come clean for a change.  And Rump to go deeper and deeper.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, dumbass!  You have prove yourself to be stupid more times than we can count.
> 
> She received applause because she gave them nothing?  That is what you are claiming because she shot down every attempt by the Shiff-Show to find anything on Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone on PBS said they were applauding Schiff.  I dunno, that was confusing, except that the Republicans were trying to wash away the butt hurt President's tweets about her.
Click to expand...


Why would we do that or care? 

Yovanovich was supposed to hit the grand slam that was set up by Taylor.  Damning information about Trump.  Swing and a miss.  So then the shift was about how Trump had no right firing her, that was until we brought proof that DumBama fired every single ambassador a week before he even entered the White House.  So the shift went again, this time to how bad her feelings were hurt.  

This was supposed to be an impeachment inquiry; a inquiry about illegal and impeachable acts, not if somebody was offended or not.    

The room was full of Democrats, so it's really not too much of a surprise that bug eyes got applause.


----------



## OKTexas

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see. So what you're saying is that any VP can conduct themselves in an illegal way, and nobody can even look into it in the next administration if they are running for President?  Where is that written by the way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn''t Bidens decisions to hold up, cancel or approve the funds.  He just let the Ukranian Leader know see the hand writing on the wall.  Had they not fired the corrupt prosecutor, then there was a good chance that Congress and the President would have canceled the funds.  You can say anything you wish but that was Statesman at it's finest.
> 
> Meanwhile, Rump was playing lose without Congressional assistance with congressional approved funds trying to get a political public favor from the new Ukranian Leader.  Rump didn't have the power to do so but he tried.  And he finally backed off AFTER the incident was reported in public.  Then he tried to cover it up.  Then he tried to and still tries to, intimidate witnesses and obstruct.
> 
> The Justice Department just finished busting Stone for similar crimes.  The only difference is, Stone isn't the President.  The President is supposed to be above such actions and this should not have EVER become an issue.  But we have a Criminal for a President.    And if Stone thinks that Rump will pardon him, Stone has another thing coming.  Rump has already thrown Stone to the dumpster.
> 
> If Stone has been found guilty then Rump needs to be found guilty for the same crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeating typical MSM garbage.
> 
> Trump never intimidated anybody.  Who are you talking about with intimidation?
> 
> If Biden wasn't in charge of holding up funds, why did he say he was?  When officials in Ukraine asked about it, he told them to call DumBama and see what happens.
> 
> Just because Congress approves funds doesn't mean the President has to release them unconditionally.  And how did Trump try to cover it up when it was only days he released the transcript?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For one, I don't watch MSN.  I am too much of  a tighwad.  Same goes for all the other so called "Political Motivated" News outlets (including Foxnews) that you keep harping about.  I go by what I see on the local news which actually reports the news.  In fact, if anything, the news around here is center right.  Sor your claim that I am repeating MSN is a lie.  But what else is new.
> 
> So Rump never intimidates.  His routine on the Ambassador shows different.  His treatment of anyone that doesn't exactly toe the line shows different.  He uses his office for his own personal uses.  Much like trying to get the name of the Whistle Blower.  With Rumps history, that's akin to a death sentence.  Or he uses his intimidation to force elected officials to overlook his serious escapades that only a despot would do. He tries to operate the office of the President of the United States like the head of a Mob Boss.
> 
> Biden wasn't in charge of the funds.  Congress was in charge of those funds and could rescind them anytime.  The President could ask Congress to reject the funds or release those funds in a timely manner as per the agreement from the Congress.  Biden did a great statesman's way of telling them that if they didn't get rid of the corrupt prosecutor that they were going to lose those funds.  He gave than a 6 hour ultimatum with the backing of Congress and the President.  Biden was the messenger.  Since it force Ukraine to go against Putin, I can understand why you would find fault in this, Comrade.
> 
> Rump released the funds AFTER the whistle blower approached the NSA IG who in turn turned it over to the congress.  Rump was bagged.  Yes, it was days before the transcript was released to congress but it was AFTER he instructed that the transcript and conversation was buried in a secret server that was never meant to house that information.  In affect, Rump was trying to bury it.  Rump tried to use his position to force another head of state to contribute to his reelection campaign by what is in affect, bribery or blackmail.  If I am in the process of doing an armed robbery of a bank and the bank gets surround by the cops can I just give the money back and say, "I never really did Rob the Bank, therefore, there is no crime".  You and Rump may very well have rewritten criminal law for everyone else.  No, you don't want it for everyone else, just Rump.  And even a President is not above the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NSA IG?  Who the fudge is that?  The whistleblower works for the NSC, not the NSA, dumbass!
> 
> You can't even get one simple fact straight!
Click to expand...



Actually the WB hasn't been in the NSC since 2017, he's a CIA rat and filed his report to the ICIG who has no jurisdiction, so he is not a legit WB. It's all commie bullshit.

.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor short bus, are you going to have to wait till Monday to ask your special ed teacher what "Trump Continues" means? You quoted Trump and then in your own lying words said "Trump continues", which he didn't. You got caught in your commie lie, just man up and admit it, short bus.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Poor, dumbfuck cuck, can't get anything right.
> 
> View attachment 290221
> 
> 
> ... *recommence or resume after interruption*, like Zelensky speaking after Trump asked him a favor to look into CrowdStrike and the DNC server -- and then Trump *continued* with _*"the other thing"*_  by asking another favor of Zelensky to also look into the Bidens.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again short bus, he spoke about the former prosecutor and the ambassador before he mentioned "The other thing", discussing other topics is not continuing as your LIE insinuated. Sorry short bus, another fail in a long string of failures. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your derangement is noted at laughed again.
> 
> He asked Zelensky if he would look into CrowdStrike/DNC server and then he asked Zelensky if he would also look into the Bidens. Both requests were separated by Zelensky speaking, inline with the definition I gave for "continue"...
> 
> _*recommence or resume after interruption*_
> 
> It must suck for you to continually get schooled by someone you refer to as, "short bus."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little short bus, Trump discussed other topics before he asked for cooperation on quid pro joe and baby biden, did he resume after interrupting himself, or did he just move to another topic apart from the fist two he mentioned after Zelensky spoke. Poor thing, another short bus fail. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Poor, lying, dumbfuck cuck. Trump went from talking about Ukraine's involvement in the 2016 election to Biden's role in getting Shokin fired. There was nothing else he talked about in between.
> 
> *Trump: *_but they say a lot of it started with Ukraine. Whatever you can do, it's very important that you do it if that's possible._
> 
> *Trump: *_Good because I heard you had a prosecutor who was very good and he was shut down and that's really unfair._
Click to expand...



And Trumps next sentence was?

.


----------



## The Purge

NotYourBody said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh - ya.  i know & have said that in other posts.  the question is ----  by the abassador herself was that ambassadors serve at the pleasure of the prez - but why was she 'smeared'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is covering up his real reason for getting her out of office.  Next week, it comes very clear.  It's not going to be a good month for Rump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't have to have a reason, dumbass!
> 
> For someone who claims to be so smart, you really are a dumb MF!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not once have I claimed to be that bright.  Meanwhile, you are calling everyone around you a dumbass.  Does that mean you are claiming to be Gods gift to bright boys?  But it's pretty clear Rump had to get rid of her to get his lapdog into that position to get his bribery or blackmail to begin.  The Ambassador was asked point blank if she would have supported any of this and she answered point blank, "No".  And if you haven't noticed, the diplomatic community did NOT fire her.  They sent her to train new Diplomats.  Her support was so powerful that she received a standing ovation and loud applause as she left the chambers.  Rump is in for a rough week starting next Wednesday when they start looking into what they have already opened up with the Professional Diplomats.  If the Political Appointees try what Rump demands of them now, they go to prison.  So look for them to come clean for a change.  And Rump to go deeper and deeper.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, dumbass!  You have prove yourself to be stupid more times than we can count.
> 
> She received applause because she gave them nothing?  That is what you are claiming because she shot down every attempt by the Shiff-Show to find anything on Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

DemonRAT STAFF MEMBERS....ROTFLMFAO....Who else would be REQUIRED to be there, you dumbfuck!


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, short bus, according to you no natural born citizen over 35 can't be investigated during a presidential election year. Did your special ed teacher tell you that?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Moron, I said nothing of the sort. How the fuck do you keep getting this wrong?? I never said a candidate for president can't be investigated. You only think that's what I said because you're a flaming imbecile.  What I said was.... a president running for re-election is not allowed to solicit a foreign national to help find dirt on another candidate running for that same office.
> 
> Maybe you like having a lawless dictator run a banana republic where they can use he power of their political office to eliminate their competition, but most don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little short buy, I highlighted exactly what you said, being eligible to run for office is not an exemption from investigation. You commies are proving that on a daily basis. You're doing exactly what you're accusing Trump of doing. Don't think your short bus status excuses your hypocrisy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're fucking demented, dumbfuck cuck -- I never said Biden couldn't be investigated. I never said he shouldn't be investigated. You only think I said that because you're totally fucked in the head (i.e., typical conservative). I said Trump can't ask a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again short bus, he can ask for cooperation on anyone, remember, "NO ONE IS ABOVE THE LAW". Isn't that what you commies have been chanting for the last 3 years?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Deranged, dumbfuck cuck. I didn't say what you hallucinated me saying, exactly how rightarded are you to not understand that?
> 
> It must suck to continually get schooled by someone who you refer to as, "short bus."
Click to expand...



What ever short bus, repeating your lies over and over in your special ed class might work, not so much in the real world. Is that you at the bottom having that spastic fit?

.

.


----------



## OldLady

Ray From Cleveland said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't have to have a reason, dumbass!
> 
> For someone who claims to be so smart, you really are a dumb MF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not once have I claimed to be that bright.  Meanwhile, you are calling everyone around you a dumbass.  Does that mean you are claiming to be Gods gift to bright boys?  But it's pretty clear Rump had to get rid of her to get his lapdog into that position to get his bribery or blackmail to begin.  The Ambassador was asked point blank if she would have supported any of this and she answered point blank, "No".  And if you haven't noticed, the diplomatic community did NOT fire her.  They sent her to train new Diplomats.  Her support was so powerful that she received a standing ovation and loud applause as she left the chambers.  Rump is in for a rough week starting next Wednesday when they start looking into what they have already opened up with the Professional Diplomats.  If the Political Appointees try what Rump demands of them now, they go to prison.  So look for them to come clean for a change.  And Rump to go deeper and deeper.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, dumbass!  You have prove yourself to be stupid more times than we can count.
> 
> She received applause because she gave them nothing?  That is what you are claiming because she shot down every attempt by the Shiff-Show to find anything on Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone on PBS said they were applauding Schiff.  I dunno, that was confusing, except that the Republicans were trying to wash away the butt hurt President's tweets about her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would we do that or care?
> 
> Yovanovich was supposed to hit the grand slam that was set up by Taylor.  Damning information about Trump.  Swing and a miss.  So then the shift was about how Trump had no right firing her, that was until we brought proof that DumBama fired every single ambassador a week before he even entered the White House.  So the shift went again, this time to how bad her feelings were hurt.
> 
> This was supposed to be an impeachment inquiry; a inquiry about illegal and impeachable acts, not if somebody was offended or not.
> 
> The room was full of Democrats, so it's really not too much of a surprise that bug eyes got applause.
Click to expand...

It was damning.  She showed us all that Trump is on the side of the corrupt oligarchs.  He was saying how "unfair" it was that the universally agreed corrupt prosecutor was fired.  He and his friends started unfounded rumors about her that later had to be retracted.  He couldn't just recall her, he had to rake her over the coals publicly.  Why?  I'll tell you why.  He knew she didn't approve of his happy horseshit and he wanted to make sure she was discredited before she opened her mouth.


----------



## Ame®icano

Ropey said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Barr is fed up
> 
> AG William Barr rips 'war of resistance against' Trump in partisan rant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get through this.
> 
> 
> Libs will bypass it like shit through their goose before it's cooked.
Click to expand...


They could have Hunter Biden, Joe Biden, John Kerry and Junior and this Archer guy all running a train on a 5 year old girl caught on 4k video and the media and Democrats would claim it's proof that Trump needs to be impeached.


----------



## The Purge

jameny5 said:


> Could you say that numbo jumbo again? What about all that illegal money and tax breaks that Trump and his family has made and gotten! You were saying?


DemonRAT congress makes tax laws...another dumb mother fucker!...Damn, they must have given out DIMB PILLS with Dimwit talking point this morning....ROTFLMFAO!!!


----------



## The Purge

OldLady said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not once have I claimed to be that bright.  Meanwhile, you are calling everyone around you a dumbass.  Does that mean you are claiming to be Gods gift to bright boys?  But it's pretty clear Rump had to get rid of her to get his lapdog into that position to get his bribery or blackmail to begin.  The Ambassador was asked point blank if she would have supported any of this and she answered point blank, "No".  And if you haven't noticed, the diplomatic community did NOT fire her.  They sent her to train new Diplomats.  Her support was so powerful that she received a standing ovation and loud applause as she left the chambers.  Rump is in for a rough week starting next Wednesday when they start looking into what they have already opened up with the Professional Diplomats.  If the Political Appointees try what Rump demands of them now, they go to prison.  So look for them to come clean for a change.  And Rump to go deeper and deeper.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, dumbass!  You have prove yourself to be stupid more times than we can count.
> 
> She received applause because she gave them nothing?  That is what you are claiming because she shot down every attempt by the Shiff-Show to find anything on Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone on PBS said they were applauding Schiff.  I dunno, that was confusing, except that the Republicans were trying to wash away the butt hurt President's tweets about her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would we do that or care?
> 
> Yovanovich was supposed to hit the grand slam that was set up by Taylor.  Damning information about Trump.  Swing and a miss.  So then the shift was about how Trump had no right firing her, that was until we brought proof that DumBama fired every single ambassador a week before he even entered the White House.  So the shift went again, this time to how bad her feelings were hurt.
> 
> This was supposed to be an impeachment inquiry; a inquiry about illegal and impeachable acts, not if somebody was offended or not.
> 
> The room was full of Democrats, so it's really not too much of a surprise that bug eyes got applause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was damning.  She showed us all that Trump is on the side of the corrupt oligarchs.  He was saying how "unfair" it was that the universally agreed corrupt prosecutor was fired.  He and his friends started unfounded rumors about her that later had to be retracted.  He couldn't just recall her, he had to rake her over the coals publicly.  Why?  I'll tell you why.  He knew she didn't approve of his happy horseshit and he wanted to make sure she was discredited before she opened her mouth.
Click to expand...


*Obama-Kerry State Department engineered Biden-Burisma cover up*

*Canada Free Press ^ *| 11/17/19 | David Singe

America’s national interest?...... please dumbasses THINK what you wtite!


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little short buy, I highlighted exactly what you said, being eligible to run for office is not an exemption from investigation. You commies are proving that on a daily basis. You're doing exactly what you're accusing Trump of doing. Don't think your short bus status excuses your hypocrisy.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> You're fucking demented, dumbfuck cuck -- I never said Biden couldn't be investigated. I never said he shouldn't be investigated. You only think I said that because you're totally fucked in the head (i.e., typical conservative). I said Trump can't ask a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again short bus, he can ask for cooperation on anyone, remember, "NO ONE IS ABOVE THE LAW". Isn't that what you commies have been chanting for the last 3 years?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he cannot ask a foreign country to investigate his political opponents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation?"*
> 
> LOL
> 
> Literally no one is saying that, ya dumbfuck. That you keep thinking that's what's being said reveals how brain damaged you are.
> 
> *"If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*
> 
> Great, show where that treaty authorizes the president of the U.S. to make requests to the president of Ukraine to open up new investigations....
Click to expand...



How about you show where the president is prohibited form introducing his AG, or asking for cooperation with his AG to the NEW president of Ukraine? Poor little short bus, your desperation is showing. ROFL

.


----------



## Ropey

Ame®icano said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Barr is fed up
> 
> AG William Barr rips 'war of resistance against' Trump in partisan rant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get through this.
> 
> 
> Libs will bypass it like shit through their goose before it's cooked.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could have Hunter Biden, Joe Biden, John Kerry and Junior and this Archer guy all running a train on a 5 year old girl caught on 4k video and the media and Democrats would claim it's proof that Trump needs to be impeached.
Click to expand...

Yes, but Joe, Hunter, Kerry and son, Pelosi and son don't want to be called up.

While the 'squad' don't care if they are. Schiff sure doesn't want to be called up.


----------



## OldLady

The Purge said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, dumbass!  You have prove yourself to be stupid more times than we can count.
> 
> She received applause because she gave them nothing?  That is what you are claiming because she shot down every attempt by the Shiff-Show to find anything on Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone on PBS said they were applauding Schiff.  I dunno, that was confusing, except that the Republicans were trying to wash away the butt hurt President's tweets about her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would we do that or care?
> 
> Yovanovich was supposed to hit the grand slam that was set up by Taylor.  Damning information about Trump.  Swing and a miss.  So then the shift was about how Trump had no right firing her, that was until we brought proof that DumBama fired every single ambassador a week before he even entered the White House.  So the shift went again, this time to how bad her feelings were hurt.
> 
> This was supposed to be an impeachment inquiry; a inquiry about illegal and impeachable acts, not if somebody was offended or not.
> 
> The room was full of Democrats, so it's really not too much of a surprise that bug eyes got applause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was damning.  She showed us all that Trump is on the side of the corrupt oligarchs.  He was saying how "unfair" it was that the universally agreed corrupt prosecutor was fired.  He and his friends started unfounded rumors about her that later had to be retracted.  He couldn't just recall her, he had to rake her over the coals publicly.  Why?  I'll tell you why.  He knew she didn't approve of his happy horseshit and he wanted to make sure she was discredited before she opened her mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Obama-Kerry State Department engineered Biden-Burisma cover up*
> 
> *Canada Free Press ^ *| 11/17/19 | David Singe
> 
> America’s national interest?...... please dumbasses THINK what you wtite!
Click to expand...

Have you got anything to say about what I posted, or are you just on full-auto with the Trumptard apologia?


----------



## Ropey

^Oofus the doofus...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








​


----------



## The Purge

OldLady said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone on PBS said they were applauding Schiff.  I dunno, that was confusing, except that the Republicans were trying to wash away the butt hurt President's tweets about her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would we do that or care?
> 
> Yovanovich was supposed to hit the grand slam that was set up by Taylor.  Damning information about Trump.  Swing and a miss.  So then the shift was about how Trump had no right firing her, that was until we brought proof that DumBama fired every single ambassador a week before he even entered the White House.  So the shift went again, this time to how bad her feelings were hurt.
> 
> This was supposed to be an impeachment inquiry; a inquiry about illegal and impeachable acts, not if somebody was offended or not.
> 
> The room was full of Democrats, so it's really not too much of a surprise that bug eyes got applause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was damning.  She showed us all that Trump is on the side of the corrupt oligarchs.  He was saying how "unfair" it was that the universally agreed corrupt prosecutor was fired.  He and his friends started unfounded rumors about her that later had to be retracted.  He couldn't just recall her, he had to rake her over the coals publicly.  Why?  I'll tell you why.  He knew she didn't approve of his happy horseshit and he wanted to make sure she was discredited before she opened her mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Obama-Kerry State Department engineered Biden-Burisma cover up*
> 
> *Canada Free Press ^ *| 11/17/19 | David Singe
> 
> America’s national interest?...... please dumbasses THINK what you wtite!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you got anything to say about what I posted, or are you just on full-auto with the Trumptard apologia?
Click to expand...

Well dearly when you get EVERYTHING WRONG, What is there to discuss....her FEELINGS were hurt...you idiots slay me...you call him everything from an idiot and HITLER, and one of you fairy's have HURT FEELINGS, when he told the truth...You fuckers ARE INSANE!


----------



## OldLady

The Purge said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone on PBS said they were applauding Schiff.  I dunno, that was confusing, except that the Republicans were trying to wash away the butt hurt President's tweets about her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would we do that or care?
> 
> Yovanovich was supposed to hit the grand slam that was set up by Taylor.  Damning information about Trump.  Swing and a miss.  So then the shift was about how Trump had no right firing her, that was until we brought proof that DumBama fired every single ambassador a week before he even entered the White House.  So the shift went again, this time to how bad her feelings were hurt.
> 
> This was supposed to be an impeachment inquiry; a inquiry about illegal and impeachable acts, not if somebody was offended or not.
> 
> The room was full of Democrats, so it's really not too much of a surprise that bug eyes got applause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was damning.  She showed us all that Trump is on the side of the corrupt oligarchs.  He was saying how "unfair" it was that the universally agreed corrupt prosecutor was fired.  He and his friends started unfounded rumors about her that later had to be retracted.  He couldn't just recall her, he had to rake her over the coals publicly.  Why?  I'll tell you why.  He knew she didn't approve of his happy horseshit and he wanted to make sure she was discredited before she opened her mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Obama-Kerry State Department engineered Biden-Burisma cover up*
> 
> *Canada Free Press ^ *| 11/17/19 | David Singe
> 
> America’s national interest?...... please dumbasses THINK what you wtite!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you got anything to say about what I posted, or are you just on full-auto with the Trumptard apologia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well dearly when you get EVERYTHING WRONG, What is there to discuss....her FEELINGS were hurt...you idiots slay me...you call him everything from an idiot and HITLER, and one of you fairy's have HURT FEELINGS, when he told the truth...You fuckers ARE INSANE!
Click to expand...

Yes, I got it that her feelings were hurt.  That was not her only point and I brought that up.  And you went into bot mode and you're still in bot mode.


----------



## The Purge

OldLady said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would we do that or care?
> 
> Yovanovich was supposed to hit the grand slam that was set up by Taylor.  Damning information about Trump.  Swing and a miss.  So then the shift was about how Trump had no right firing her, that was until we brought proof that DumBama fired every single ambassador a week before he even entered the White House.  So the shift went again, this time to how bad her feelings were hurt.
> 
> This was supposed to be an impeachment inquiry; a inquiry about illegal and impeachable acts, not if somebody was offended or not.
> 
> The room was full of Democrats, so it's really not too much of a surprise that bug eyes got applause.
> 
> 
> 
> It was damning.  She showed us all that Trump is on the side of the corrupt oligarchs.  He was saying how "unfair" it was that the universally agreed corrupt prosecutor was fired.  He and his friends started unfounded rumors about her that later had to be retracted.  He couldn't just recall her, he had to rake her over the coals publicly.  Why?  I'll tell you why.  He knew she didn't approve of his happy horseshit and he wanted to make sure she was discredited before she opened her mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Obama-Kerry State Department engineered Biden-Burisma cover up*
> 
> *Canada Free Press ^ *| 11/17/19 | David Singe
> 
> America’s national interest?...... please dumbasses THINK what you wtite!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you got anything to say about what I posted, or are you just on full-auto with the Trumptard apologia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well dearly when you get EVERYTHING WRONG, What is there to discuss....her FEELINGS were hurt...you idiots slay me...you call him everything from an idiot and HITLER, and one of you fairy's have HURT FEELINGS, when he told the truth...You fuckers ARE INSANE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I got it that her feelings were hurt.  That was not her only point and I brought that up.  And you went into bot mode and you're still in bot mode.
Click to expand...

Do I need to post the video of Nunes asking her if he did anything wrong or ILLEGAL and after 5 seconds says....hold on to your hat....*NO*


----------



## OldLady

The Purge said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was damning.  She showed us all that Trump is on the side of the corrupt oligarchs.  He was saying how "unfair" it was that the universally agreed corrupt prosecutor was fired.  He and his friends started unfounded rumors about her that later had to be retracted.  He couldn't just recall her, he had to rake her over the coals publicly.  Why?  I'll tell you why.  He knew she didn't approve of his happy horseshit and he wanted to make sure she was discredited before she opened her mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama-Kerry State Department engineered Biden-Burisma cover up*
> 
> *Canada Free Press ^ *| 11/17/19 | David Singe
> 
> America’s national interest?...... please dumbasses THINK what you wtite!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you got anything to say about what I posted, or are you just on full-auto with the Trumptard apologia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well dearly when you get EVERYTHING WRONG, What is there to discuss....her FEELINGS were hurt...you idiots slay me...you call him everything from an idiot and HITLER, and one of you fairy's have HURT FEELINGS, when he told the truth...You fuckers ARE INSANE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I got it that her feelings were hurt.  That was not her only point and I brought that up.  And you went into bot mode and you're still in bot mode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do I need to post the video of Nunes asking her if he did anything wrong or ILLEGAL and after 5 seconds says....hold on to your hat....*NO*
Click to expand...

Yes.  Because I sure don't remember that.


----------



## The Purge

After Rep. Elise Stefanik Highlights Ambassador Yovanovitch False Statement – Stefanik Becomes a Target…


On March 20th, 2017, New York Representative Elise Stefanik first made a name for herself when she questioned FBI Director James Comey about why he purposefully did not inform congressional oversight, Gang-of-Eight, about the FBI investigation of candidate Donald Trump in 2016.   Ms. Stefanik caught Comey off-guard and his only response, albeit stuttered, was: “because of the sensitivity of the matter?”  {LINK}





Fast forward to November 15th, 2019, yesterday, and Rep. Stefanik again showed her acumen when she asked Ambassador Yovanovitch to reconcile her opening statement about not ever discussing Hunter Biden or Burisma against evidence Ms. Yovanovitch previously admitting to an extensive briefing session specifically about Hunter Biden and Burisma.  Once again, Stefanik caught a political operative in their network of lies. {LINK}

Having watched events closely it is obvious Elise Stefanik is a smart young representative with serious skills to see through the chaff, countermeasures and false narratives advanced by political left.

Hence, as if on cue, the entire apparatus of the political left began attacking their #1 new enemy.  Today the unholy alliance of corrupt political operatives and the allied media went on the attack.









Rising serpent@rising_serpent
https://twitter.com/rising_serpent/status/1195800296204750850

Guess what was on the Democratic talking points memo today?






320
3:26 PM - Nov 16, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

243 people are talking about this





They even started posting fake pictures in an effort to make Stefanik look bad.








OK BOOMER
	

2020 IG FISA REPORT [4K]@BOOMER4K
https://twitter.com/BOOMER4K/status/1195800599201243136

There is a fake picture of @EliseStefanik flipping the bird. This is the original without the photoshop.





167
3:27 PM - Nov 16, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

142 people are talking about this








Rising serpent@rising_serpent
https://twitter.com/rising_serpent/status/1195804876250501120

This is the original video of Rep Elise Stefanik that was altered by to make it seem that she was giving the middle finger (see next post).
George Conway retweeted it and called her trash.





1,108
3:44 PM - Nov 16, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

1,029 people are talking about this








Svetlana Lokhova@RealSLokhova
https://twitter.com/RealSLokhova/status/1195827983166124032

Hilary Clinton campaign manager (and friend of Avenatti) started the attack on Congresswoman Stefanik. This is the first tweet. Then it gets worse. https://twitter.com/adamparkhomenko/status/1194640725297774599 …

Adam Parkhomenko

✔@AdamParkhomenko

Elise Stefanik is a great reminder that it isn’t just trump. All republicans are awful.


649
5:16 PM - Nov 16, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

512 people are talking about this








Svetlana Lokhova@RealSLokhova
https://twitter.com/RealSLokhova/status/1195828688429944832

Clinton hit on Stefanik and Nunes in action—see below. Parkhomenko was Hillary’s advisor. https://twitter.com/adamparkhomenko/status/1195399410160525312 …

Adam Parkhomenko

✔@AdamParkhomenko

Is there anything sadder than Elise Stefanik wanting to be Devin Nunes? Like who looks at that bumbling kiss ass and thinks now that’s who I want to be like? https://twitter.com/EliseStefanik/status/1195396189824409600 …


319
5:19 PM - Nov 16, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

211 people are talking about this





It is always easy to see who the left really fears by the approach they take to smearing strong and articulate people.

Indeed Ms. Stefanik is a threat to the political left and has now become their enemy.




Svetlana Lokhova@RealSLokhova
https://twitter.com/RealSLokhova/status/1195811469901926411

George Conway and Schiff publicly attacked a talented and beautiful Congresswoman @EliseStefanik. This means she is over the target. Good on you, Congresswoman! Keep going!





3,537
4:10 PM - Nov 16, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

1,556 people are talking about this








Elise Stefanik

✔@EliseStefanik
https://twitter.com/EliseStefanik/status/1195807381780926464

It's VERY Clear. Far-left Dems & Never Trumpers CANNOT handle the Truth. That's why they are launching disgusting smears & doctoring photos of me in a sick attempt to intimidate me. Thx for proving that our side is WINNING. Donate NOW to help me fight backhttps://secure.winred.com/EliseStefanik/donate …




*Elise Stefanik for Congress*
They will stop at NOTHING to impeach our President. Donate today to help us FIGHT BACK!

secure.winred.com

36.1K
3:54 PM - Nov 16, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

22.9K people are talking about this

After Rep. Elise Stefanik Highlights Ambassador Yovanovitch False Statement – Stefanik Becomes a Target…


----------



## The Purge

OldLady said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama-Kerry State Department engineered Biden-Burisma cover up*
> 
> *Canada Free Press ^ *| 11/17/19 | David Singe
> 
> America’s national interest?...... please dumbasses THINK what you wtite!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got anything to say about what I posted, or are you just on full-auto with the Trumptard apologia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well dearly when you get EVERYTHING WRONG, What is there to discuss....her FEELINGS were hurt...you idiots slay me...you call him everything from an idiot and HITLER, and one of you fairy's have HURT FEELINGS, when he told the truth...You fuckers ARE INSANE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I got it that her feelings were hurt.  That was not her only point and I brought that up.  And you went into bot mode and you're still in bot mode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do I need to post the video of Nunes asking her if he did anything wrong or ILLEGAL and after 5 seconds says....hold on to your hat....*NO*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.  Because I sure don't remember that.
Click to expand...

You dont remember what YOU don't  want to remember....stop your bullshit!


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why wasn't Bush, Bush, Reagan, Ford, Eisenhower not impeached but Nixon would have been if he had not resigned?
> Ummmmm.  I wonder why?
> 
> Is it because Nixon was a crook?   Just like your orange buddy?
> 
> 
> 
> There was this thing called......EVIDENCE that they had on Nixon.
> More than just a bunch of sore losers making stuff up as they go along
> trying to get rid of a duly elected president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny is blocking all the evidence from being turned over to congress in addition to blocking witness' too chicken shit to defy & show up.  those that are testifying are doing it outa loyalty to the constitution & not to a man who wants to rule like an autocrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because we all know that this isn't a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well i know that if it were & president tinkles had the evidence to show it was, he sure as hell would do EVERYTHING he could to show the witch hunters how wrong they were.  he would hold a televised 'event' with spotlights, a red carpet, & probably make it a pay per view so he could make $$$ off it.
> 
> but none of that is gonna happen.  & we both know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then maybe we can make a trade:  Ask the President for those witnesses, and in return, we get to question the whistleblower and the person he or she got their information from; the person that was listening on the phone.
> 
> Sound like a good deal to you???
Click to expand...


Fair enough.  The person that heard the conversation was questioned in the Basement because he has a sensitive position.  He was questioned by both Dems and Reps.  His account was verified.  Wed, they talk openly with the person that Rump was talking with.    You got that one already.  The Whistle Blower is due to testify using voice only with voice altering electronics to hide his identity.  To figure out who he really is is a death sentence.  But that's just the justification for the probable cause and doesn't really mean anything anymore.  When dealing with a Mob Boss, there is just too many death sentences involved.  And make no doubt, Rump thinks of himself as a Mob Boss.  There really isn't any other way to explain his behavior.  So when dealing with him, that's how you have to react.

What's ironic is, like Al Capone, the biggest thing they are going to bag Rump for is on Taxes like they have MOST other Modern Mob Bosses.  The similarities are striking.


----------



## OKTexas

OldLady said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is covering up his real reason for getting her out of office.  Next week, it comes very clear.  It's not going to be a good month for Rump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't have to have a reason, dumbass!
> 
> For someone who claims to be so smart, you really are a dumb MF!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not once have I claimed to be that bright.  Meanwhile, you are calling everyone around you a dumbass.  Does that mean you are claiming to be Gods gift to bright boys?  But it's pretty clear Rump had to get rid of her to get his lapdog into that position to get his bribery or blackmail to begin.  The Ambassador was asked point blank if she would have supported any of this and she answered point blank, "No".  And if you haven't noticed, the diplomatic community did NOT fire her.  They sent her to train new Diplomats.  Her support was so powerful that she received a standing ovation and loud applause as she left the chambers.  Rump is in for a rough week starting next Wednesday when they start looking into what they have already opened up with the Professional Diplomats.  If the Political Appointees try what Rump demands of them now, they go to prison.  So look for them to come clean for a change.  And Rump to go deeper and deeper.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, dumbass!  You have prove yourself to be stupid more times than we can count.
> 
> She received applause because she gave them nothing?  That is what you are claiming because she shot down every attempt by the Shiff-Show to find anything on Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone on PBS said they were applauding Schiff.  I dunno, that was confusing, except that the Republicans were trying to wash away the butt hurt President's tweets about her.
Click to expand...



You mean the tweet shitt passed along during the testimony to intimidate the witness, so he could claim Trump was trying to intimidate the witness? If not for shitt, no one in the room would have know about the damn tweet.

.


----------



## OldLady

The Purge said:


> After Rep. Elise Stefanik Highlights Ambassador Yovanovitch False Statement – Stefanik Becomes a Target…
> 
> 
> On March 20th, 2017, New York Representative Elise Stefanik first made a name for herself when she questioned FBI Director James Comey about why he purposefully did not inform congressional oversight, Gang-of-Eight, about the FBI investigation of candidate Donald Trump in 2016.   Ms. Stefanik caught Comey off-guard and his only response, albeit stuttered, was: “because of the sensitivity of the matter?”  {LINK}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fast forward to November 15th, 2019, yesterday, and Rep. Stefanik again showed her acumen when she asked Ambassador Yovanovitch to reconcile her opening statement about not ever discussing Hunter Biden or Burisma against evidence Ms. Yovanovitch previously admitting to an extensive briefing session specifically about Hunter Biden and Burisma.  Once again, Stefanik caught a political operative in their network of lies. {LINK}
> 
> Having watched events closely it is obvious Elise Stefanik is a smart young representative with serious skills to see through the chaff, countermeasures and false narratives advanced by political left.
> 
> Hence, as if on cue, the entire apparatus of the political left began attacking their #1 new enemy.  Today the unholy alliance of corrupt political operatives and the allied media went on the attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rising serpent@rising_serpent
> 
> Guess what was on the Democratic talking points memo today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 320
> 3:26 PM - Nov 16, 2019
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> 
> 243 people are talking about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They even started posting fake pictures in an effort to make Stefanik look bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK BOOMER
> 
> 
> 2020 IG FISA REPORT [4K]@BOOMER4K
> 
> There is a fake picture of @EliseStefanik flipping the bird. This is the original without the photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 167
> 3:27 PM - Nov 16, 2019
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> 
> 142 people are talking about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rising serpent@rising_serpent
> 
> This is the original video of Rep Elise Stefanik that was altered by to make it seem that she was giving the middle finger (see next post).
> George Conway retweeted it and called her trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1,108
> 3:44 PM - Nov 16, 2019
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> 
> 1,029 people are talking about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Svetlana Lokhova@RealSLokhova
> 
> Hilary Clinton campaign manager (and friend of Avenatti) started the attack on Congresswoman Stefanik. This is the first tweet. Then it gets worse. https://twitter.com/adamparkhomenko/status/1194640725297774599 …
> 
> Adam Parkhomenko
> 
> ✔@AdamParkhomenko
> 
> Elise Stefanik is a great reminder that it isn’t just trump. All republicans are awful.
> 
> 
> 649
> 5:16 PM - Nov 16, 2019
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> 
> 512 people are talking about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Svetlana Lokhova@RealSLokhova
> 
> Clinton hit on Stefanik and Nunes in action—see below. Parkhomenko was Hillary’s advisor. https://twitter.com/adamparkhomenko/status/1195399410160525312 …
> 
> Adam Parkhomenko
> 
> ✔@AdamParkhomenko
> 
> Is there anything sadder than Elise Stefanik wanting to be Devin Nunes? Like who looks at that bumbling kiss ass and thinks now that’s who I want to be like? https://twitter.com/EliseStefanik/status/1195396189824409600 …
> 
> 
> 319
> 5:19 PM - Nov 16, 2019
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> 
> 211 people are talking about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is always easy to see who the left really fears by the approach they take to smearing strong and articulate people.
> 
> Indeed Ms. Stefanik is a threat to the political left and has now become their enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Svetlana Lokhova@RealSLokhova
> 
> George Conway and Schiff publicly attacked a talented and beautiful Congresswoman @EliseStefanik. This means she is over the target. Good on you, Congresswoman! Keep going!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3,537
> 4:10 PM - Nov 16, 2019
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> 
> 1,556 people are talking about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elise Stefanik
> 
> ✔@EliseStefanik
> 
> It's VERY Clear. Far-left Dems & Never Trumpers CANNOT handle the Truth. That's why they are launching disgusting smears & doctoring photos of me in a sick attempt to intimidate me. Thx for proving that our side is WINNING. Donate NOW to help me fight backhttps://secure.winred.com/EliseStefanik/donate …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Elise Stefanik for Congress*
> They will stop at NOTHING to impeach our President. Donate today to help us FIGHT BACK!
> 
> secure.winred.com
> 
> 36.1K
> 3:54 PM - Nov 16, 2019
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> 
> 22.9K people are talking about this
> 
> After Rep. Elise Stefanik Highlights Ambassador Yovanovitch False Statement – Stefanik Becomes a Target…


I think she's a hot shit.  lol
Keep those Dems on their toes.  She's a spitfire and she's to the point and gets 'er done.
I'm disgusted that some of the Dems are name calling and insulting her for doing her job.


----------



## The Purge

Trump praises Rep. Stefanik after Yovanovitch hearing: ‘A new Republican star is born'

President Trump praised Rep. Elise Stefanik, R-N.Y., for her performance Friday at an impeachment hearing, where she asked effective questions of former Ukraine Ambassador Marie Yovanovitch and battled with House Intelligence Committee Chairman Rep. Adam Schiff, D-Calif.

Stefanik took some public swipes at Schiff mocking him at Friday's impeachment hearing by reading old tweets from when the House Intelligence Committee chairman vowed to have the Ukraine whistleblower testify before his panel. The two also clashed over House procedures.

“A new Republican Star is born. Great going @EliseStefanik!” Trump tweeted, retweeting a video clip of the 35-year-old congresswoman questioning Yovanovitch.

[POTUS Tweet]

Before the testimony began Friday, Schiff shut down Stefanik after she asked if Schiff would “continue to prohibit witnesses from answering Republican questions.” Schiff said it wasn’t a “proper” point of order, and then declined to recognize her colleague, Rep. Jim Jordan, R-Ohio, who also tried to raise a parliamentary question.

“We know clearly you're going to interrupt us throughout this hearing,” Stefanik complained within minutes of the gavel.

(Excerpt) Read more at foxnews.com ...


----------



## OldLady

OKTexas said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't have to have a reason, dumbass!
> 
> For someone who claims to be so smart, you really are a dumb MF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not once have I claimed to be that bright.  Meanwhile, you are calling everyone around you a dumbass.  Does that mean you are claiming to be Gods gift to bright boys?  But it's pretty clear Rump had to get rid of her to get his lapdog into that position to get his bribery or blackmail to begin.  The Ambassador was asked point blank if she would have supported any of this and she answered point blank, "No".  And if you haven't noticed, the diplomatic community did NOT fire her.  They sent her to train new Diplomats.  Her support was so powerful that she received a standing ovation and loud applause as she left the chambers.  Rump is in for a rough week starting next Wednesday when they start looking into what they have already opened up with the Professional Diplomats.  If the Political Appointees try what Rump demands of them now, they go to prison.  So look for them to come clean for a change.  And Rump to go deeper and deeper.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, dumbass!  You have prove yourself to be stupid more times than we can count.
> 
> She received applause because she gave them nothing?  That is what you are claiming because she shot down every attempt by the Shiff-Show to find anything on Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone on PBS said they were applauding Schiff.  I dunno, that was confusing, except that the Republicans were trying to wash away the butt hurt President's tweets about her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the tweet shitt passed along during the testimony to intimidate the witness, so he could claim Trump was trying to intimidate the witness? If not for shitt, no one in the room would have know about the damn tweet.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

This is the thing about five threads on the same topic.  I know I went to the trouble of replying to this already today and I'm not really in the mood to do it again.  If you care, you can hunt it up.


----------



## OKTexas

jameny5 said:


> Could you say that numbo jumbo again? What about all that illegal money and tax breaks that Trump and his family has made and gotten! You were saying?




You might want to quote who that word salad was directed to.

.


----------



## OldLady

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was this thing called......EVIDENCE that they had on Nixon.
> More than just a bunch of sore losers making stuff up as they go along
> trying to get rid of a duly elected president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donny is blocking all the evidence from being turned over to congress in addition to blocking witness' too chicken shit to defy & show up.  those that are testifying are doing it outa loyalty to the constitution & not to a man who wants to rule like an autocrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because we all know that this isn't a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well i know that if it were & president tinkles had the evidence to show it was, he sure as hell would do EVERYTHING he could to show the witch hunters how wrong they were.  he would hold a televised 'event' with spotlights, a red carpet, & probably make it a pay per view so he could make $$$ off it.
> 
> but none of that is gonna happen.  & we both know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then maybe we can make a trade:  Ask the President for those witnesses, and in return, we get to question the whistleblower and the person he or she got their information from; the person that was listening on the phone.
> 
> Sound like a good deal to you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough.  The person that heard the conversation was questioned in the Basement because he has a sensitive position.  He was questioned by both Dems and Reps.  His account was verified.  Wed, they talk openly with the person that Rump was talking with.    You got that one already.  The Whistle Blower is due to testify using voice only with voice altering electronics to hide his identity.  To figure out who he really is is a death sentence.  But that's just the justification for the probable cause and doesn't really mean anything anymore.  When dealing with a Mob Boss, there is just too many death sentences involved.  And make no doubt, Rump thinks of himself as a Mob Boss.  There really isn't any other way to explain his behavior.  So when dealing with him, that's how you have to react.
> 
> What's ironic is, like Al Capone, the biggest thing they are going to bag Rump for is on Taxes like they have MOST other Modern Mob Bosses.  The similarities are striking.
Click to expand...

_ The Whistle Blower is due to testify using voice only with voice altering electronics to hide his identity._
Really?  When?


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn''t Bidens decisions to hold up, cancel or approve the funds.  He just let the Ukranian Leader know see the hand writing on the wall.  Had they not fired the corrupt prosecutor, then there was a good chance that Congress and the President would have canceled the funds.  You can say anything you wish but that was Statesman at it's finest.
> 
> Meanwhile, Rump was playing lose without Congressional assistance with congressional approved funds trying to get a political public favor from the new Ukranian Leader.  Rump didn't have the power to do so but he tried.  And he finally backed off AFTER the incident was reported in public.  Then he tried to cover it up.  Then he tried to and still tries to, intimidate witnesses and obstruct.
> 
> The Justice Department just finished busting Stone for similar crimes.  The only difference is, Stone isn't the President.  The President is supposed to be above such actions and this should not have EVER become an issue.  But we have a Criminal for a President.    And if Stone thinks that Rump will pardon him, Stone has another thing coming.  Rump has already thrown Stone to the dumpster.
> 
> If Stone has been found guilty then Rump needs to be found guilty for the same crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating typical MSM garbage.
> 
> Trump never intimidated anybody.  Who are you talking about with intimidation?
> 
> If Biden wasn't in charge of holding up funds, why did he say he was?  When officials in Ukraine asked about it, he told them to call DumBama and see what happens.
> 
> Just because Congress approves funds doesn't mean the President has to release them unconditionally.  And how did Trump try to cover it up when it was only days he released the transcript?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For one, I don't watch MSN.  I am too much of  a tighwad.  Same goes for all the other so called "Political Motivated" News outlets (including Foxnews) that you keep harping about.  I go by what I see on the local news which actually reports the news.  In fact, if anything, the news around here is center right.  Sor your claim that I am repeating MSN is a lie.  But what else is new.
> 
> So Rump never intimidates.  His routine on the Ambassador shows different.  His treatment of anyone that doesn't exactly toe the line shows different.  He uses his office for his own personal uses.  Much like trying to get the name of the Whistle Blower.  With Rumps history, that's akin to a death sentence.  Or he uses his intimidation to force elected officials to overlook his serious escapades that only a despot would do. He tries to operate the office of the President of the United States like the head of a Mob Boss.
> 
> Biden wasn't in charge of the funds.  Congress was in charge of those funds and could rescind them anytime.  The President could ask Congress to reject the funds or release those funds in a timely manner as per the agreement from the Congress.  Biden did a great statesman's way of telling them that if they didn't get rid of the corrupt prosecutor that they were going to lose those funds.  He gave than a 6 hour ultimatum with the backing of Congress and the President.  Biden was the messenger.  Since it force Ukraine to go against Putin, I can understand why you would find fault in this, Comrade.
> 
> Rump released the funds AFTER the whistle blower approached the NSA IG who in turn turned it over to the congress.  Rump was bagged.  Yes, it was days before the transcript was released to congress but it was AFTER he instructed that the transcript and conversation was buried in a secret server that was never meant to house that information.  In affect, Rump was trying to bury it.  Rump tried to use his position to force another head of state to contribute to his reelection campaign by what is in affect, bribery or blackmail.  If I am in the process of doing an armed robbery of a bank and the bank gets surround by the cops can I just give the money back and say, "I never really did Rob the Bank, therefore, there is no crime".  You and Rump may very well have rewritten criminal law for everyone else.  No, you don't want it for everyone else, just Rump.  And even a President is not above the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NSA IG?  Who the fudge is that?  The whistleblower works for the NSC, not the NSA, dumbass!
> 
> You can't even get one simple fact straight!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for pointing that out.  So the whistle blower DID do it the legal way.  Imagine that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he did it the legal way, why did he contact the House Intelligence Committee first?  That is not the proper procedure.
Click to expand...


He didn't.  His NSC IG Boss did.  The AG was contacted by the NSG IG and all it got was a coverup so the NSG IG contacted the House.  The Executive Branch is Broken so it was handled the best they could.  Barr doesn't work for the best interest of America, he works for the best interest of Rump.  There can be no proper procedure in the current situation.


----------



## OKTexas

OldLady said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ukraine Knew of Aid Freeze by Early August, Undermining Trump Defense*
> 
> Top officials were told in early August about the delay of $391 million in security assistance, undercutting a chief argument President Trump has used to deny any quid pro quo.
> 
> To Democrats who say that President Trump’s decision to freeze $391 million in military aid was intended to bully Ukraine’s leader into carrying out investigations for Mr. Trump’s political benefit, the president and his allies have had a simple response: There was no quid pro quo because the Ukrainians did not know assistance had been blocked. the freeze was directly linked to Mr. Trump’s demand. That did not deter the president, who on Wednesday approvingly tweeted a quote by a congressional Republican saying neither Mr. Taylor nor any other witness had “provided testimony that the Ukrainians were aware that military aid was being withheld.”
> 
> In fact, word of the aid freeze had gotten to high-level Ukrainian officials by the first week in August, according to interviews and documents obtained by The New York Times.
> 
> weeks earlier than acknowledged.
> 
> Ukraine Knew of Aid Freeze by Early August, Undermining Trump Defense
> 
> *Ukraine Knew Trump Was Freezing Aid Over Biden*
> 
> Ukrainian officials knew for months that President Donald Trump was withholding key military aid to their country over demands that Ukraine investigate Trump’s political rival and 2020 candidate Joe Biden, The New York Times reported on Wednesday.
> 
> The report, based on interviews and documents the Times obtained, directly contradicts Trump’s claim that there could not have been an improper quid pro quo arrangement because Ukrainian officials did not know the United States was withholding $391 million in military aid.
> 
> Instead, top Ukrainian officials reportedly knew of the aid freeze as early as the first week of August ― just days after Trump requested Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky to investigate Biden during a July 25 phone call.
> 
> Ukraine Knew Trump Was Freezing Aid Over Biden, New York Times Reports | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So he didn't know when the call was made, got it. Great unbiased sources I might add. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NYT doesn't publish without confirmation of facts.  Their opinions may not please you but they wouldn't be publishing something like this, which is news, not op ed,  if it hadn't been corroborated.  Now, I know that you folks will just continue to find a Ukranian official who says they didn't know.  You go for it.  The truth continues to come out; you can't drown it out forever.
Click to expand...



Remind us again how many stories the NYT has had to retract. BTW early Aug is still AFTER the July call.

.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't dismissed, she was reassigned. And the president doesn't need a reason.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh - ya.  i know & have said that in other posts.  the question is ----  by the abassador herself was that ambassadors serve at the pleasure of the prez - but why was she 'smeared'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he is covering up his real reason for getting her out of office.  Next week, it comes very clear.  It's not going to be a good month for Rump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't have to have a reason, dumbass!
> 
> For someone who claims to be so smart, you really are a dumb MF!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not once have I claimed to be that bright.  Meanwhile, you are calling everyone around you a dumbass.  Does that mean you are claiming to be Gods gift to bright boys?  But it's pretty clear Rump had to get rid of her to get his lapdog into that position to get his bribery or blackmail to begin.  The Ambassador was asked point blank if she would have supported any of this and she answered point blank, "No".  And if you haven't noticed, the diplomatic community did NOT fire her.  They sent her to train new Diplomats.  Her support was so powerful that she received a standing ovation and loud applause as she left the chambers.  Rump is in for a rough week starting next Wednesday when they start looking into what they have already opened up with the Professional Diplomats.  If the Political Appointees try what Rump demands of them now, they go to prison.  So look for them to come clean for a change.  And Rump to go deeper and deeper.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, dumbass!  You have prove yourself to be stupid more times than we can count.
> 
> She received applause because she gave them nothing?  That is what you are claiming because she shot down every attempt by the Shiff-Show to find anything on Trump.
Click to expand...


What she did was set things up for next week.  And pretty well set up the reason she was fired by Rump leading up to the Bribery/Blackmail attempt, coverup and obstruction.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

OldLady said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is covering up his real reason for getting her out of office.  Next week, it comes very clear.  It's not going to be a good month for Rump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't have to have a reason, dumbass!
> 
> For someone who claims to be so smart, you really are a dumb MF!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not once have I claimed to be that bright.  Meanwhile, you are calling everyone around you a dumbass.  Does that mean you are claiming to be Gods gift to bright boys?  But it's pretty clear Rump had to get rid of her to get his lapdog into that position to get his bribery or blackmail to begin.  The Ambassador was asked point blank if she would have supported any of this and she answered point blank, "No".  And if you haven't noticed, the diplomatic community did NOT fire her.  They sent her to train new Diplomats.  Her support was so powerful that she received a standing ovation and loud applause as she left the chambers.  Rump is in for a rough week starting next Wednesday when they start looking into what they have already opened up with the Professional Diplomats.  If the Political Appointees try what Rump demands of them now, they go to prison.  So look for them to come clean for a change.  And Rump to go deeper and deeper.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, dumbass!  You have prove yourself to be stupid more times than we can count.
> 
> She received applause because she gave them nothing?  That is what you are claiming because she shot down every attempt by the Shiff-Show to find anything on Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone on PBS said they were applauding Schiff.  I dunno, that was confusing, except that the Republicans were trying to wash away the butt hurt President's tweets about her.
Click to expand...


They were paying homage to a great lady.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

OldLady said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> donny is blocking all the evidence from being turned over to congress in addition to blocking witness' too chicken shit to defy & show up.  those that are testifying are doing it outa loyalty to the constitution & not to a man who wants to rule like an autocrat.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, because we all know that this isn't a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well i know that if it were & president tinkles had the evidence to show it was, he sure as hell would do EVERYTHING he could to show the witch hunters how wrong they were.  he would hold a televised 'event' with spotlights, a red carpet, & probably make it a pay per view so he could make $$$ off it.
> 
> but none of that is gonna happen.  & we both know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then maybe we can make a trade:  Ask the President for those witnesses, and in return, we get to question the whistleblower and the person he or she got their information from; the person that was listening on the phone.
> 
> Sound like a good deal to you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough.  The person that heard the conversation was questioned in the Basement because he has a sensitive position.  He was questioned by both Dems and Reps.  His account was verified.  Wed, they talk openly with the person that Rump was talking with.    You got that one already.  The Whistle Blower is due to testify using voice only with voice altering electronics to hide his identity.  To figure out who he really is is a death sentence.  But that's just the justification for the probable cause and doesn't really mean anything anymore.  When dealing with a Mob Boss, there is just too many death sentences involved.  And make no doubt, Rump thinks of himself as a Mob Boss.  There really isn't any other way to explain his behavior.  So when dealing with him, that's how you have to react.
> 
> What's ironic is, like Al Capone, the biggest thing they are going to bag Rump for is on Taxes like they have MOST other Modern Mob Bosses.  The similarities are striking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _ The Whistle Blower is due to testify using voice only with voice altering electronics to hide his identity._
> Really?  When?
Click to expand...


Probably no in public.  Probably in the basement since it's sensitive.  He may have already done it.  But that was the plan.  But his testimony really doesn't mean a thing since it just set up the probably cause for them to start the investigation.  The whistle blowers testimony won't get anyone convicted of anything.


----------



## OldLady

OKTexas said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ukraine Knew of Aid Freeze by Early August, Undermining Trump Defense*
> 
> Top officials were told in early August about the delay of $391 million in security assistance, undercutting a chief argument President Trump has used to deny any quid pro quo.
> 
> To Democrats who say that President Trump’s decision to freeze $391 million in military aid was intended to bully Ukraine’s leader into carrying out investigations for Mr. Trump’s political benefit, the president and his allies have had a simple response: There was no quid pro quo because the Ukrainians did not know assistance had been blocked. the freeze was directly linked to Mr. Trump’s demand. That did not deter the president, who on Wednesday approvingly tweeted a quote by a congressional Republican saying neither Mr. Taylor nor any other witness had “provided testimony that the Ukrainians were aware that military aid was being withheld.”
> 
> In fact, word of the aid freeze had gotten to high-level Ukrainian officials by the first week in August, according to interviews and documents obtained by The New York Times.
> 
> weeks earlier than acknowledged.
> 
> Ukraine Knew of Aid Freeze by Early August, Undermining Trump Defense
> 
> *Ukraine Knew Trump Was Freezing Aid Over Biden*
> 
> Ukrainian officials knew for months that President Donald Trump was withholding key military aid to their country over demands that Ukraine investigate Trump’s political rival and 2020 candidate Joe Biden, The New York Times reported on Wednesday.
> 
> The report, based on interviews and documents the Times obtained, directly contradicts Trump’s claim that there could not have been an improper quid pro quo arrangement because Ukrainian officials did not know the United States was withholding $391 million in military aid.
> 
> Instead, top Ukrainian officials reportedly knew of the aid freeze as early as the first week of August ― just days after Trump requested Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky to investigate Biden during a July 25 phone call.
> 
> Ukraine Knew Trump Was Freezing Aid Over Biden, New York Times Reports | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So he didn't know when the call was made, got it. Great unbiased sources I might add. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NYT doesn't publish without confirmation of facts.  Their opinions may not please you but they wouldn't be publishing something like this, which is news, not op ed,  if it hadn't been corroborated.  Now, I know that you folks will just continue to find a Ukranian official who says they didn't know.  You go for it.  The truth continues to come out; you can't drown it out forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Remind us again how many stories the NYT has had to retract. BTW early Aug is still AFTER the July call.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Who cares about the phone call anymore?  It's gone way beyond that.


----------



## WEATHER53

So to summarize last week-two men who heard other men say what other men had said and a lady who feels jilted
No illegality otherwise, not even close.
I’m trying to project what ace the Dems have next week; gonna guess something along lines of Trumps poultry deal with the Chinese is actually an attempt to allow the Chinese to infiltrate our media. I know that makes no sense but thats why it’s perfect conjecture.


----------



## WEATHER53

OldLady said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> donny is blocking all the evidence from being turned over to congress in addition to blocking witness' too chicken shit to defy & show up.  those that are testifying are doing it outa loyalty to the constitution & not to a man who wants to rule like an autocrat.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, because we all know that this isn't a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well i know that if it were & president tinkles had the evidence to show it was, he sure as hell would do EVERYTHING he could to show the witch hunters how wrong they were.  he would hold a televised 'event' with spotlights, a red carpet, & probably make it a pay per view so he could make $$$ off it.
> 
> but none of that is gonna happen.  & we both know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then maybe we can make a trade:  Ask the President for those witnesses, and in return, we get to question the whistleblower and the person he or she got their information from; the person that was listening on the phone.
> 
> Sound like a good deal to you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough.  The person that heard the conversation was questioned in the Basement because he has a sensitive position.  He was questioned by both Dems and Reps.  His account was verified.  Wed, they talk openly with the person that Rump was talking with.    You got that one already.  The Whistle Blower is due to testify using voice only with voice altering electronics to hide his identity.  To figure out who he really is is a death sentence.  But that's just the justification for the probable cause and doesn't really mean anything anymore.  When dealing with a Mob Boss, there is just too many death sentences involved.  And make no doubt, Rump thinks of himself as a Mob Boss.  There really isn't any other way to explain his behavior.  So when dealing with him, that's how you have to react.
> 
> What's ironic is, like Al Capone, the biggest thing they are going to bag Rump for is on Taxes like they have MOST other Modern Mob Bosses.  The similarities are striking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _ The Whistle Blower is due to testify using voice only with voice altering electronics to hide his identity._
> Really?  When?
Click to expand...

The sanctity of the whistle blower being able to operate from the unknown with a democrat cloak of invisibility is No Where Near the sanctity of preserving the votes of 60+ million who elected Trump. It’s like comparing a snowflake to a snowman.


----------



## The Purge

Democrats Omit Exculpatory Information From Summary Of Tim Morrison Transcript!!!

Democrats on the House Intelligence Committee released the long-awaited transcript from senior National Security Council official Tim Morrison on Saturday, and immediately distorted it for the benefit of the anti-Trump media.

It was a typical example of how Rep. Adam Schiff (D-CA) and his staff have tried to skew the fact-finding process in an effort to inflate public support for impeachment, believing few will read the lengthy transcripts for themselves.

First, the committee withheld the transcript since October 31, only releasing it after the first public hearings began last week. Morrison’s testimony was rumored to be very good for President Donald Trump’s defense — Rep. Mark Meadows (R-NC) had described Democrats in the room during the closed-door hearing as “sucking lemons” — and Republicans would have made good use of it, had they had the transcript available. But it was not provided.

In the interim, Democrats had sole possession of the document. Schiff does not allow copies of the transcripts to be released to Republicans, either in paper or electronic form. If they want to read transcripts, they must do so one by one, in the presence of a Democrat committee staffer. Not only is that rule humiliating, but it also allows Democrats to control the flow of information and to prepare their public arguments with no fear of timely Republican rebuttal.

In the Morrison case, Democrats released “key excerpts” that highlighted the few facts in his testimony that, they believe, help push the case for impeachment. Chief among these is that Morrison confirmed that he heard U.S. Ambassador to the E.U. Gordon Sondland claim that he told a Ukrainian official, in a private “sidebar” meeting, that aid would be released if the Ukrainian prosecutor general would publicly announce an investigation into Burisma.

(snip)

(Excerpt) Read more at breitbart.com ...


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

NotYourBody said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That ignores Reagan, Bush 41, and Bush the Lesser. None of them were impeached.
> 
> Getting an intern blow job is also an impeachable offense, don't forget that. I don't imagine that will be an issue for Trump because he has to pay for sex and interns don't get paid enough for that horror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The blowjob was not an impeachable offense.  Are you so much of a dumbass that you cannot read the Articles of Impeachment for Bubba Clinton?
> 
> He lied under oath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About an intern blow job.
Click to expand...


About a covert relationship with an intern under oath. They had his DNA. Can’t blame him for not being interested in his dyke-cow wife, but still. At the very least, he should have had to pay they investigation and court fees, for the most expensive blow job in history. What a piece of shit. But you dims worship the scumbag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Faun said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was this thing called......EVIDENCE that they had on Nixon.
> More than just a bunch of sore losers making stuff up as they go along
> trying to get rid of a duly elected president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donny is blocking all the evidence from being turned over to congress in addition to blocking witness' too chicken shit to defy & show up.  those that are testifying are doing it outa loyalty to the constitution & not to a man who wants to rule like an autocrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because we all know that this isn't a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a witch hunt. You will learn this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the collusion witch hunt from your boy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What boy?
Click to expand...


Shitt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldLady

WEATHER53 said:


> So to summarize last week-two men who heard other men say what other men had said and a lady who feels jilted
> No illegality otherwise, not even close.
> I’m trying to project what ace the Dems have next week; gonna guess something along lines of Trumps poultry deal with the Chinese is actually an attempt to allow the Chinese to infiltrate our media. I know that makes no sense but thats why it’s perfect conjecture.


Why don't you try mentioning what they say Trump did?


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why wasn't Bush, Bush, Reagan, Ford, Eisenhower not impeached but Nixon would have been if he had not resigned?
> Ummmmm.  I wonder why?
> 
> Is it because Nixon was a crook?   Just like your orange buddy?
> 
> 
> 
> There was this thing called......EVIDENCE that they had on Nixon.
> More than just a bunch of sore losers making stuff up as they go along
> trying to get rid of a duly elected president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny is blocking all the evidence from being turned over to congress in addition to blocking witness' too chicken shit to defy & show up.  those that are testifying are doing it outa loyalty to the constitution & not to a man who wants to rule like an autocrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because we all know that this isn't a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well i know that if it were & president tinkles had the evidence to show it was, he sure as hell would do EVERYTHING he could to show the witch hunters how wrong they were.  he would hold a televised 'event' with spotlights, a red carpet, & probably make it a pay per view so he could make $$$ off it.
> 
> but none of that is gonna happen.  & we both know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then maybe we can make a trade:  Ask the President for those witnesses, and in return, we get to question the whistleblower and the person he or she got their information from; the person that was listening on the phone.
> 
> Sound like a good deal to you???
Click to expand...


Sounds more like the Kavanaugh scam that never was. How about burden of proof goes on the prosecution, and you don’t have to do or say anything. Like in real criminal law? It’s good enough for everything else. Shit, the alleged victim said he wasn’t a victim, and that’s not good enough. WTF?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OKTexas

OldLady said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not once have I claimed to be that bright.  Meanwhile, you are calling everyone around you a dumbass.  Does that mean you are claiming to be Gods gift to bright boys?  But it's pretty clear Rump had to get rid of her to get his lapdog into that position to get his bribery or blackmail to begin.  The Ambassador was asked point blank if she would have supported any of this and she answered point blank, "No".  And if you haven't noticed, the diplomatic community did NOT fire her.  They sent her to train new Diplomats.  Her support was so powerful that she received a standing ovation and loud applause as she left the chambers.  Rump is in for a rough week starting next Wednesday when they start looking into what they have already opened up with the Professional Diplomats.  If the Political Appointees try what Rump demands of them now, they go to prison.  So look for them to come clean for a change.  And Rump to go deeper and deeper.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, dumbass!  You have prove yourself to be stupid more times than we can count.
> 
> She received applause because she gave them nothing?  That is what you are claiming because she shot down every attempt by the Shiff-Show to find anything on Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone on PBS said they were applauding Schiff.  I dunno, that was confusing, except that the Republicans were trying to wash away the butt hurt President's tweets about her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the tweet shitt passed along during the testimony to intimidate the witness, so he could claim Trump was trying to intimidate the witness? If not for shitt, no one in the room would have know about the damn tweet.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the thing about five threads on the same topic.  I know I went to the trouble of replying to this already today and I'm not really in the mood to do it again.  If you care, you can hunt it up.
Click to expand...



Perhaps you shouldn't have brought it up if you don't want to defend it. Concession noted.

.


----------



## edward37

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was this thing called......EVIDENCE that they had on Nixon.
> More than just a bunch of sore losers making stuff up as they go along
> trying to get rid of a duly elected president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donny is blocking all the evidence from being turned over to congress in addition to blocking witness' too chicken shit to defy & show up.  those that are testifying are doing it outa loyalty to the constitution & not to a man who wants to rule like an autocrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because we all know that this isn't a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well i know that if it were & president tinkles had the evidence to show it was, he sure as hell would do EVERYTHING he could to show the witch hunters how wrong they were.  he would hold a televised 'event' with spotlights, a red carpet, & probably make it a pay per view so he could make $$$ off it.
> 
> but none of that is gonna happen.  & we both know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then maybe we can make a trade:  Ask the President for those witnesses, and in return, we get to question the whistleblower and the person he or she got their information from; the person that was listening on the phone.
> 
> Sound like a good deal to you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds more like the Kavanaugh scam that never was. How about burden of proof goes on the prosecution, and you don’t have to do or say anything. Like in real criminal law? It’s good enough for everything else. Shit, the alleged victim said he wasn’t a victim, and that’s not good enough. WTF?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Bless your heart butch


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

NotYourBody said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That ignores Reagan, Bush 41, and Bush the Lesser. None of them were impeached.
> 
> Getting an intern blow job is also an impeachable offense, don't forget that. I don't imagine that will be an issue for Trump because he has to pay for sex and interns don't get paid enough for that horror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The blowjob was not an impeachable offense.  Are you so much of a dumbass that you cannot read the Articles of Impeachment for Bubba Clinton?
> 
> He lied under oath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About an intern blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read the articles of impeachment?  Obviously not, you incredible dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> High crimes and misdemeanors involving a BLOW JOB!
Click to expand...


Is it true he made it delayed by thinking about hilly?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEATHER53

OldLady said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So to summarize last week-two men who heard other men say what other men had said and a lady who feels jilted
> No illegality otherwise, not even close.
> I’m trying to project what ace the Dems have next week; gonna guess something along lines of Trumps poultry deal with the Chinese is actually an attempt to allow the Chinese to infiltrate our media. I know that makes no sense but thats why it’s perfect conjecture.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you try mentioning what they say Trump did?
Click to expand...

All they said Trump did was not in keeping with how they think think things  should be done
A complete and total non issue and nowhere in the realm of impeachability.


----------



## playtime

Meister said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*
> 
> It is against the law to ask a foreign government to investigate your political rival. Get that through your think skulls Trumpers. Stop being disingenuous.
> 
> 
> 
> Your side lost the election, IM2, move on and vote him out in a year.
> No laws have been broken and Schiff and Pelosi know it, they are just trying to muddy the waters for
> the inept and confused.  Your stable of mules couldn't win an election for dog catcher....and they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (R) nutters need to move on from that tired old excuse.   if that happened, then y'all could finally stop bring up hillary everytime you hafta defend donny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It maybe tired, and it maybe old, but the truth does get old.
> And, the truth doesn't change like all the fluid yarns from the left.
Click to expand...


----------



## OldLady

WEATHER53 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So to summarize last week-two men who heard other men say what other men had said and a lady who feels jilted
> No illegality otherwise, not even close.
> I’m trying to project what ace the Dems have next week; gonna guess something along lines of Trumps poultry deal with the Chinese is actually an attempt to allow the Chinese to infiltrate our media. I know that makes no sense but thats why it’s perfect conjecture.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you try mentioning what they say Trump did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All they said Trump did was not in keeping with how they think think things  should be done
> A complete and total non issue and nowhere in the realm of impeachability.
Click to expand...

REALLY?  What things?  Like siding with Shokin?  Like making it clear to Ukraine that it won't get the aid until Zelensky makes a public statement about an investigation into Biden on television?
Those aren't non issues.


----------



## playtime

OKTexas said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> it will go to trial.  being removed is a whole other animal - but he'll get a trial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bet the farm on it child. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * McConnell Shuts Down Early Dismissal Option for Impeachment Articles, Says Senate Will ‘Have to Have a Trial’ *
> By Mairead McArdle
> November 13, 2019 4:10 PM
> Trump Impeachment -- Mitch McConnell Shuts Down Early Dismissal Option for Impeachment Articles | National Review
> 
> is devon nunes' cow on that there farm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I don't see the house even voting on articles. They don't want to commit political suicide.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> then you need to take them blinders off pussy cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should learn what "blinders" are before trying to use it in a sentence. Your ignorance is showing. LMAO
> 
> .
Click to expand...




*have blinders on*
*have blinders on*
To be oblivious to something that exists or is happening right around one. ("Blinders" are pieces of leather that are used to limit a horse's peripheral vision.) I must have blinders on when I walk around town because I didn't notice any of those new businesses that are opening.
have blinders on


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*
> 
> It is against the law to ask a foreign government to investigate your political rival. Get that through your think skulls Trumpers. Stop being disingenuous.
> 
> 
> 
> Your side lost the election, IM2, move on and vote him out in a year.
> No laws have been broken and Schiff and Pelosi know it, they are just trying to muddy the waters for
> the inept and confused.  Your stable of mules couldn't win an election for dog catcher....and they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has broken laws, violated ethics and his oath of office. And you know that. So stop repeating what Trump tells you to think. Last night another democrat beat a Trump endorsed gubernatorial candidate in a state Trump won. Democrats stomped republicans in the mid terms. And Trump lost by 3 million votes in 2016. He is president by fluke.
Click to expand...



Here is the only actual obstruction of justice and treason:

Cocaine-pusher Obama......


The stuff that Obama demanded Hezbollah be allowed to sell in the USofA.



This was the only obstruction of justice: Hussein Obama prevented....obstructed.....law enforcement from arresting Hezbollah agents selling cocaine in the USA.
*Iran told Obama to allow Hezbollah to sell cocaine *....$1 billion worth.....in the US......so he prevented the government from arresting and charging them.....



*"Project Cassandra* is an effort led by the United States Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) to undercut Hezbollah funding from illicit drug sources.[1]Launched in 2008, the project was said to be investigating the terrorist organization's funding.[2] According to the DEA, Hezbollah has become increasingly involved with drug trafficking and organized crime as a method of funding its activities.[3][4] The investigation was tracking how large sums of money were being laundered from the Americas, through Africa, and to Lebanon into Hezbollah's coffers.[5]

An investigative report published by _Politico_ in December 2017, described how, during the Obama administration, concerns regarding the Iran nuclear deal took precedence over the DEA project."
Project Cassandra - Wikipedia




*"The secret backstory of how Obama let Hezbollah off the hook*

_An ambitious U.S. task force targeting Hezbollah's billion-dollar criminal enterprise ran headlong into the White House's desire for a nuclear deal with Iran._


In its determination to secure a nuclear deal with Iran, the Obama administration derailed an ambitious law enforcement campaign targeting drug trafficking by the Iranian-backed terrorist group Hezbollah, even as it was funneling cocaine into the United States, according to a POLITICO investigation.

The campaign, dubbed Project Cassandra, ….”
The secret backstory of how Obama let Hezbollah off the hook





There is no disputing the facts: Hussein Obama obstructed justice in the service of an enemy, Iran and Hezbollah.


Hussein effectively gave them $1 billion dollars in drug money.








People are most conservativ


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have evidence on Trump. That is why Trump is refusing to respect the subpoenas. That is why he won't let staff testify.
> 
> 
> 
> Again....conjecture, IM2.  You don't know, you are assuming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> noooooooooooooo... ambassador taylor testified that he took extremely detailed notes - in real time - that pompeo won't release.  the REAL transcript is hiding in a super secure server & trump refuses to release.  AND several people called to testify are defying subpoenas
> 
> john bolton, mick mulvaney, mike pompeo, don mcgahn; just to name a few that came to me right away, but there are others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!  Sounds good...but, then again, the Russia Hoax sounded good too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to keep up with their 'plans.'
> 
> 
> First collusion, collusion, collusion failed
> 
> Russia, Russia, Russia failed.
> 
> Obstruction, Obstruction, Obstruction failed.
> 
> Racist, Racist, Racist failed.
> 
> Impeach, Impeach, Impeach failed.
> 
> Recession, Recession, Recession failed.
> 
> Emoluments, 25th amendment, Stormy Daniels, lies about Charlottesville fine Nazis, Kurds, Ukraine, Quid Pro Quo, ‘lynching,’one after another lead balloons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In impeachment hearings, Donald Trump is the one blocking firsthand witnesses
> 
> The impeachment inquiry into the behavior of President Donald Trump has reached a public phase, giving the American people their first chance to reach their own judgments.
> 
> Two witnesses testified Wednesday before a House panel, including one who told of a cellphone call during which the president allegedly pushed to use America’s national security apparatus to do his own political dirty work.
> 
> Eight other witnesses have been scheduled. These include the U.S. diplomat on that call with Trump, at least one other person at the table listening in, and a decorated Army officer working for the National Security Council. But many others aren’t coming because the Trump administration is engaged in what could only be categorized as stonewalling.
> 
> The stonewalling can only contribute to the perception that the administration knows it did wrong and is trying to hide that fact as much as it can. Ultimately, refusal to cooperate with congressional subpoenas might itself be impeachable conduct.
> 
> In impeachment hearings, Donald Trump is the one blocking firsthand witnesses
> 
> This is obstruction. Nothing has failed.
Click to expand...



Will he be impeached and removed?

Will he be re-elected?

Will you ever get over the hatred you have for all things American?



That's  no-yes-no.


See ya'


----------



## edward37

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*
> 
> It is against the law to ask a foreign government to investigate your political rival. Get that through your think skulls Trumpers. Stop being disingenuous.
> 
> 
> 
> Your side lost the election, IM2, move on and vote him out in a year.
> No laws have been broken and Schiff and Pelosi know it, they are just trying to muddy the waters for
> the inept and confused.  Your stable of mules couldn't win an election for dog catcher....and they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has broken laws, violated ethics and his oath of office. And you know that. So stop repeating what Trump tells you to think. Last night another democrat beat a Trump endorsed gubernatorial candidate in a state Trump won. Democrats stomped republicans in the mid terms. And Trump lost by 3 million votes in 2016. He is president by fluke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the only actual obstruction of justice and treason:
> 
> Cocaine-pusher Obama......
> 
> 
> The stuff that Obama demanded Hezbollah be allowed to sell in the USofA.
> 
> 
> 
> This was the only obstruction of justice: Hussein Obama prevented....obstructed.....law enforcement from arresting Hezbollah agents selling cocaine in the USA.
> *Iran told Obama to allow Hezbollah to sell cocaine *....$1 billion worth.....in the US......so he prevented the government from arresting and charging them.....
> 
> 
> 
> *"Project Cassandra* is an effort led by the United States Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) to undercut Hezbollah funding from illicit drug sources.[1]Launched in 2008, the project was said to be investigating the terrorist organization's funding.[2] According to the DEA, Hezbollah has become increasingly involved with drug trafficking and organized crime as a method of funding its activities.[3][4] The investigation was tracking how large sums of money were being laundered from the Americas, through Africa, and to Lebanon into Hezbollah's coffers.[5]
> 
> An investigative report published by _Politico_ in December 2017, described how, during the Obama administration, concerns regarding the Iran nuclear deal took precedence over the DEA project."
> Project Cassandra - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"The secret backstory of how Obama let Hezbollah off the hook*
> 
> _An ambitious U.S. task force targeting Hezbollah's billion-dollar criminal enterprise ran headlong into the White House's desire for a nuclear deal with Iran._
> 
> 
> In its determination to secure a nuclear deal with Iran, the Obama administration derailed an ambitious law enforcement campaign targeting drug trafficking by the Iranian-backed terrorist group Hezbollah, even as it was funneling cocaine into the United States, according to a POLITICO investigation.
> 
> The campaign, dubbed Project Cassandra, ….”
> The secret backstory of how Obama let Hezbollah off the hook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no disputing the facts: Hussein Obama obstructed justice in the service of an enemy, Iran and Hezbollah.
> 
> 
> Hussein effectively gave them $1 billion dollars in drug money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People are most conservativ
Click to expand...

Bless your heart PC


----------



## playtime

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why wasn't Bush, Bush, Reagan, Ford, Eisenhower not impeached but Nixon would have been if he had not resigned?
> Ummmmm.  I wonder why?
> 
> Is it because Nixon was a crook?   Just like your orange buddy?
> 
> 
> 
> There was this thing called......EVIDENCE that they had on Nixon.
> More than just a bunch of sore losers making stuff up as they go along
> trying to get rid of a duly elected president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny is blocking all the evidence from being turned over to congress in addition to blocking witness' too chicken shit to defy & show up.  those that are testifying are doing it outa loyalty to the constitution & not to a man who wants to rule like an autocrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because we all know that this isn't a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well i know that if it were & president tinkles had the evidence to show it was, he sure as hell would do EVERYTHING he could to show the witch hunters how wrong they were.  he would hold a televised 'event' with spotlights, a red carpet, & probably make it a pay per view so he could make $$$ off it.
> 
> but none of that is gonna happen.  & we both know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then maybe we can make a trade:  Ask the President for those witnesses, and in return, we get to question the whistleblower and the person he or she got their information from; the person that was listening on the phone.
> 
> Sound like a good deal to you???
Click to expand...


the WB is insignificant now.  on the streets, he would be the informant.  now pay close attention, ray ray & see if this makes sense.  

A) if someone calls in a fire on 9-1-1 & the firemen show up & there indeed is a blaze, their job is to put out the fire; not go looking for who called it in.

B) the WB went thru proper protocol & gave all pertinent info -* including the names of the people who gave him/her the lowdown* to the IG who testified that the info was credible.


----------



## Meister

playtime said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*
> 
> It is against the law to ask a foreign government to investigate your political rival. Get that through your think skulls Trumpers. Stop being disingenuous.
> 
> 
> 
> Your side lost the election, IM2, move on and vote him out in a year.
> No laws have been broken and Schiff and Pelosi know it, they are just trying to muddy the waters for
> the inept and confused.  Your stable of mules couldn't win an election for dog catcher....and they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (R) nutters need to move on from that tired old excuse.   if that happened, then y'all could finally stop bring up hillary everytime you hafta defend donny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It maybe tired, and it maybe old, but the truth does get old.
> And, the truth doesn't change like all the fluid yarns from the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...







The TDS runs strong in your blood Playtime.  At the end of the day
this attempt like all the others is going to fall flat, and again, the dems
will have egg on their faces.


----------



## playtime

OKTexas said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sorry, I thought you watched the testimony yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> I did.  I watched Schiff and Yovanovitch claim that Trump smeared her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough.  btw,  there NEVER was a reason given for her dismissal, even if idonny just didn't like her.  no reason at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't dismissed, she was reassigned. And the president doesn't need a reason.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh - ya.  i know & have said that in other posts.  the question is ----  by the abassador herself  - was that ambassadors serve at the pleasure of the prez - but why was she 'smeared'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps because she didn't support the incoming Ukraine admin or our president.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


lie.


----------



## Flopper

toomuchtime_ said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, there's not suppose to be opposition within the administration, loyal or otherwise. These fuckers are hired to carry out the policy of their elected boss, not try implement their own policy.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> "Their own policy" is the policy of the United States as it had been for the past several years, supporting Ukraine's efforts to clean out the corrupt oligarchs subverting attempts at a fair and democratic government.  It was also the policy of the United States to support Ukraine militarily in its fight against Russian aggression.
> If the "boss" didn't like this policy, for whatever reason, he had every right to stand up and tell the State Department why and what he wanted done instead.  But Trump didn't do that, did he?  He got his private attorney and a bunch of thug friends to do it "under the table" and for the most part the current officials around the President closed their eyes to it and let it happen.  I'm grateful to the whistleblower and to the people who have testified to what happened.  Not because I couldn't cope with not having "my guy" elected, but because Trump is a crook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, had Trump had the 'whistleblower' arrested as a spy.....
> 
> 
> Obama did just that.
> 
> 
> The Obama administration had 8 whistleblowers. President Obama handled each one the same way - he had the FBI bust into their home, arrest them, and he then prosecuted them for espionage. Of course the biased media kept quiet and looked the other way. Their were a few exceptions. Here's one news report on it:
> 
> War on whistleblowers?
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did they blow the whistle on?  I watched the video and it never said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whistleblower claimed Donald Trump solicited a foreign country  to help intervene in the 2020 election and that the White House sought to cover it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And to date there has been no evidence presented to support that claim.  The evidence that has been presented so far shows Obama was just as worried about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine but tries to hide the facts from the public and President Trump is determined to expose the facts to the public.
> 
> Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits
Click to expand...

There is plenty of impeachment worthy evidence. The White House memo recording Donald Trump’s July phone conversation with Volodymyr Zelenskiy is damning enough even without witnesses.  The witnesses we have heard so far have provided details following the phone call and leading up to the firing of the Ukraine ambassador without cause to clear the way for Juliana.  We heard the response of administration staff to the phone conversation.  Over the next couple of weeks we will hear from people in the White House.  A staff member in the OMB will testify as to the reason for freezing the military funds.  Sondland's testimony will confirm the Taylor testimony.  Others will testify to the securing of the memo of the conversation, the lack of required notification  to congress of freezing of the funds, and possible witness tampering.  Potentially, the most damning witness may be Bolton.


----------



## OKTexas

OldLady said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ukraine Knew of Aid Freeze by Early August, Undermining Trump Defense*
> 
> Top officials were told in early August about the delay of $391 million in security assistance, undercutting a chief argument President Trump has used to deny any quid pro quo.
> 
> To Democrats who say that President Trump’s decision to freeze $391 million in military aid was intended to bully Ukraine’s leader into carrying out investigations for Mr. Trump’s political benefit, the president and his allies have had a simple response: There was no quid pro quo because the Ukrainians did not know assistance had been blocked. the freeze was directly linked to Mr. Trump’s demand. That did not deter the president, who on Wednesday approvingly tweeted a quote by a congressional Republican saying neither Mr. Taylor nor any other witness had “provided testimony that the Ukrainians were aware that military aid was being withheld.”
> 
> In fact, word of the aid freeze had gotten to high-level Ukrainian officials by the first week in August, according to interviews and documents obtained by The New York Times.
> 
> weeks earlier than acknowledged.
> 
> Ukraine Knew of Aid Freeze by Early August, Undermining Trump Defense
> 
> *Ukraine Knew Trump Was Freezing Aid Over Biden*
> 
> Ukrainian officials knew for months that President Donald Trump was withholding key military aid to their country over demands that Ukraine investigate Trump’s political rival and 2020 candidate Joe Biden, The New York Times reported on Wednesday.
> 
> The report, based on interviews and documents the Times obtained, directly contradicts Trump’s claim that there could not have been an improper quid pro quo arrangement because Ukrainian officials did not know the United States was withholding $391 million in military aid.
> 
> Instead, top Ukrainian officials reportedly knew of the aid freeze as early as the first week of August ― just days after Trump requested Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky to investigate Biden during a July 25 phone call.
> 
> Ukraine Knew Trump Was Freezing Aid Over Biden, New York Times Reports | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So he didn't know when the call was made, got it. Great unbiased sources I might add. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NYT doesn't publish without confirmation of facts.  Their opinions may not please you but they wouldn't be publishing something like this, which is news, not op ed,  if it hadn't been corroborated.  Now, I know that you folks will just continue to find a Ukranian official who says they didn't know.  You go for it.  The truth continues to come out; you can't drown it out forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Remind us again how many stories the NYT has had to retract. BTW early Aug is still AFTER the July call.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares about the phone call anymore?  It's gone way beyond that.
Click to expand...



Yet you idiots keep bringing it up, go figure.

.


----------



## edward37

And now they want WB to testify??  What about the 4 or 5 that won't honor subpoenas?/  Afraid of something?


----------



## playtime

Meister said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*
> 
> It is against the law to ask a foreign government to investigate your political rival. Get that through your think skulls Trumpers. Stop being disingenuous.
> 
> 
> 
> Your side lost the election, IM2, move on and vote him out in a year.
> No laws have been broken and Schiff and Pelosi know it, they are just trying to muddy the waters for
> the inept and confused.  Your stable of mules couldn't win an election for dog catcher....and they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (R) nutters need to move on from that tired old excuse.   if that happened, then y'all could finally stop bring up hillary everytime you hafta defend donny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It maybe tired, and it maybe old, but the truth does get old.
> And, the truth doesn't change like all the fluid yarns from the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The TDS runs strong in your blood Playtime.  At the end of the day
> this attempt like all the others is going to fall flat, and again, the dems
> will have egg on their faces.
Click to expand...


that's all you got.  no real debate on how trump can be defended.  thanx for the giggles as this is unraveling before donny's white goggled eyes.


----------



## Meister

playtime said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your side lost the election, IM2, move on and vote him out in a year.
> No laws have been broken and Schiff and Pelosi know it, they are just trying to muddy the waters for
> the inept and confused.  Your stable of mules couldn't win an election for dog catcher....and they know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R) nutters need to move on from that tired old excuse.   if that happened, then y'all could finally stop bring up hillary everytime you hafta defend donny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It maybe tired, and it maybe old, but the truth does get old.
> And, the truth doesn't change like all the fluid yarns from the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The TDS runs strong in your blood Playtime.  At the end of the day
> this attempt like all the others is going to fall flat, and again, the dems
> will have egg on their faces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's all you got.  no real debate on how trump can be defended.  thanx for the giggles as this is unraveling before donny's white goggled eyes.
Click to expand...

Yeah....unraveling just like the Russia Hoax unraveled.  Thanks for noticing.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have evidence on Trump. That is why Trump is refusing to respect the subpoenas. That is why he won't let staff testify.
> 
> 
> 
> Again....conjecture, IM2.  You don't know, you are assuming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> noooooooooooooo... ambassador taylor testified that he took extremely detailed notes - in real time - that pompeo won't release.  the REAL transcript is hiding in a super secure server & trump refuses to release.  AND several people called to testify are defying subpoenas
> 
> john bolton, mick mulvaney, mike pompeo, don mcgahn; just to name a few that came to me right away, but there are others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!  Sounds good...but, then again, the Russia Hoax sounded good too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to keep up with their 'plans.'
> 
> 
> First collusion, collusion, collusion failed
> 
> Russia, Russia, Russia failed.
> 
> Obstruction, Obstruction, Obstruction failed.
> 
> Racist, Racist, Racist failed.
> 
> Impeach, Impeach, Impeach failed.
> 
> Recession, Recession, Recession failed.
> 
> Emoluments, 25th amendment, Stormy Daniels, lies about Charlottesville fine Nazis, Kurds, Ukraine, Quid Pro Quo, ‘lynching,’one after another lead balloons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In impeachment hearings, Donald Trump is the one blocking firsthand witnesses
> 
> The impeachment inquiry into the behavior of President Donald Trump has reached a public phase, giving the American people their first chance to reach their own judgments.
> 
> Two witnesses testified Wednesday before a House panel, including one who told of a cellphone call during which the president allegedly pushed to use America’s national security apparatus to do his own political dirty work.
> 
> Eight other witnesses have been scheduled. These include the U.S. diplomat on that call with Trump, at least one other person at the table listening in, and a decorated Army officer working for the National Security Council. But many others aren’t coming because the Trump administration is engaged in what could only be categorized as stonewalling.
> 
> The stonewalling can only contribute to the perception that the administration knows it did wrong and is trying to hide that fact as much as it can. Ultimately, refusal to cooperate with congressional subpoenas might itself be impeachable conduct.
> 
> In impeachment hearings, Donald Trump is the one blocking firsthand witnesses
> 
> This is obstruction. Nothing has failed.
Click to expand...




And now for actual obstruction of justice:



This was the only obstruction of justice: Hussein Obama prevented....obstructed.....law enforcement from arresting Hezbollah agents selling cocaine in the USA.
*Iran told Obama to allow Hezbollah to sell cocaine *....$1 billion worth.....in the US......so he prevented the government from arresting and charging them.....



*"Project Cassandra* is an effort led by the United States Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) to undercut Hezbollah funding from illicit drug sources.[1]Launched in 2008, the project was said to be investigating the terrorist organization's funding.[2] According to the DEA, Hezbollah has become increasingly involved with drug trafficking and organized crime as a method of funding its activities.[3][4] The investigation was tracking how large sums of money were being laundered from the Americas, through Africa, and to Lebanon into Hezbollah's coffers.[5]

An investigative report published by _Politico_ in December 2017, described how, during the Obama administration, concerns regarding the Iran nuclear deal took precedence over the DEA project."
Project Cassandra - Wikipedia




*"The secret backstory of how Obama let Hezbollah off the hook*

_An ambitious U.S. task force targeting Hezbollah's billion-dollar criminal enterprise ran headlong into the White House's desire for a nuclear deal with Iran._


In its determination to secure a nuclear deal with Iran, the Obama administration derailed an ambitious law enforcement campaign targeting drug trafficking by the Iranian-backed terrorist group Hezbollah, even as it was funneling cocaine into the United States, according to a POLITICO investigation.

The campaign, dubbed Project Cassandra, ….”
The secret backstory of how Obama let Hezbollah off the hook





There is no disputing the facts: Hussein Obama obstructed justice in the service of Iran and Hezbollah.


Hussein effectively gave them $1 billion dollars in drug money.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Poor, dumbfuck cuck, can't get anything right.
> 
> View attachment 290221
> 
> 
> ... *recommence or resume after interruption*, like Zelensky speaking after Trump asked him a favor to look into CrowdStrike and the DNC server -- and then Trump *continued* with _*"the other thing"*_  by asking another favor of Zelensky to also look into the Bidens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again short bus, he spoke about the former prosecutor and the ambassador before he mentioned "The other thing", discussing other topics is not continuing as your LIE insinuated. Sorry short bus, another fail in a long string of failures. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your derangement is noted at laughed again.
> 
> He asked Zelensky if he would look into CrowdStrike/DNC server and then he asked Zelensky if he would also look into the Bidens. Both requests were separated by Zelensky speaking, inline with the definition I gave for "continue"...
> 
> _*recommence or resume after interruption*_
> 
> It must suck for you to continually get schooled by someone you refer to as, "short bus."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little short bus, Trump discussed other topics before he asked for cooperation on quid pro joe and baby biden, did he resume after interrupting himself, or did he just move to another topic apart from the fist two he mentioned after Zelensky spoke. Poor thing, another short bus fail. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Poor, lying, dumbfuck cuck. Trump went from talking about Ukraine's involvement in the 2016 election to Biden's role in getting Shokin fired. There was nothing else he talked about in between.
> 
> *Trump: *_but they say a lot of it started with Ukraine. Whatever you can do, it's very important that you do it if that's possible._
> 
> *Trump: *_Good because I heard you had a prosecutor who was very good and he was shut down and that's really unfair._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And Trumps next sentence was?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Dumbfucking cuck, Trump's next sentence was to *continue* talking about the prosecutor Biden got fired. 

_"A lot of people are talking about that, the way they shut your very good prosecutor down and you had some very bad people involved."_​
WTF is wrong with you??


----------



## playtime

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again....conjecture, IM2.  You don't know, you are assuming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noooooooooooooo... ambassador taylor testified that he took extremely detailed notes - in real time - that pompeo won't release.  the REAL transcript is hiding in a super secure server & trump refuses to release.  AND several people called to testify are defying subpoenas
> 
> john bolton, mick mulvaney, mike pompeo, don mcgahn; just to name a few that came to me right away, but there are others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!  Sounds good...but, then again, the Russia Hoax sounded good too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to keep up with their 'plans.'
> 
> 
> First collusion, collusion, collusion failed
> 
> Russia, Russia, Russia failed.
> 
> Obstruction, Obstruction, Obstruction failed.
> 
> Racist, Racist, Racist failed.
> 
> Impeach, Impeach, Impeach failed.
> 
> Recession, Recession, Recession failed.
> 
> Emoluments, 25th amendment, Stormy Daniels, lies about Charlottesville fine Nazis, Kurds, Ukraine, Quid Pro Quo, ‘lynching,’one after another lead balloons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In impeachment hearings, Donald Trump is the one blocking firsthand witnesses
> 
> The impeachment inquiry into the behavior of President Donald Trump has reached a public phase, giving the American people their first chance to reach their own judgments.
> 
> Two witnesses testified Wednesday before a House panel, including one who told of a cellphone call during which the president allegedly pushed to use America’s national security apparatus to do his own political dirty work.
> 
> Eight other witnesses have been scheduled. These include the U.S. diplomat on that call with Trump, at least one other person at the table listening in, and a decorated Army officer working for the National Security Council. But many others aren’t coming because the Trump administration is engaged in what could only be categorized as stonewalling.
> 
> The stonewalling can only contribute to the perception that the administration knows it did wrong and is trying to hide that fact as much as it can. Ultimately, refusal to cooperate with congressional subpoenas might itself be impeachable conduct.
> 
> In impeachment hearings, Donald Trump is the one blocking firsthand witnesses
> 
> This is obstruction. Nothing has failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now for actual obstruction of justice:
> 
> 
> 
> This was the only obstruction of justice: Hussein Obama prevented....obstructed.....law enforcement from arresting Hezbollah agents selling cocaine in the USA.
> *Iran told Obama to allow Hezbollah to sell cocaine *....$1 billion worth.....in the US......so he prevented the government from arresting and charging them.....
> 
> 
> 
> *"Project Cassandra* is an effort led by the United States Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) to undercut Hezbollah funding from illicit drug sources.[1]Launched in 2008, the project was said to be investigating the terrorist organization's funding.[2] According to the DEA, Hezbollah has become increasingly involved with drug trafficking and organized crime as a method of funding its activities.[3][4] The investigation was tracking how large sums of money were being laundered from the Americas, through Africa, and to Lebanon into Hezbollah's coffers.[5]
> 
> An investigative report published by _Politico_ in December 2017, described how, during the Obama administration, concerns regarding the Iran nuclear deal took precedence over the DEA project."
> Project Cassandra - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"The secret backstory of how Obama let Hezbollah off the hook*
> 
> _An ambitious U.S. task force targeting Hezbollah's billion-dollar criminal enterprise ran headlong into the White House's desire for a nuclear deal with Iran._
> 
> 
> In its determination to secure a nuclear deal with Iran, the Obama administration derailed an ambitious law enforcement campaign targeting drug trafficking by the Iranian-backed terrorist group Hezbollah, even as it was funneling cocaine into the United States, according to a POLITICO investigation.
> 
> The campaign, dubbed Project Cassandra, ….”
> The secret backstory of how Obama let Hezbollah off the hook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no disputing the facts: Hussein Obama obstructed justice in the service of Iran and Hezbollah.
> 
> 
> Hussein effectively gave them $1 billion dollars in drug money.
Click to expand...


^


----------



## WEATHER53

Biden’s boasts on video in no uncertain terms of his quid pro quo threats yet Dems are trying to meticulous weave how Trump did it.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're fucking demented, dumbfuck cuck -- I never said Biden couldn't be investigated. I never said he shouldn't be investigated. You only think I said that because you're totally fucked in the head (i.e., typical conservative). I said Trump can't ask a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again short bus, he can ask for cooperation on anyone, remember, "NO ONE IS ABOVE THE LAW". Isn't that what you commies have been chanting for the last 3 years?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he cannot ask a foreign country to investigate his political opponents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation?"*
> 
> LOL
> 
> Literally no one is saying that, ya dumbfuck. That you keep thinking that's what's being said reveals how brain damaged you are.
> 
> *"If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*
> 
> Great, show where that treaty authorizes the president of the U.S. to make requests to the president of Ukraine to open up new investigations....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How about you show where the president is prohibited form introducing his AG, or asking for cooperation with his AG to the NEW president of Ukraine? Poor little short bus, your desperation is showing. ROFL
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I accept your aversion from showing where the treaty authorizes the president to do what Trump did as tacit confession the treaty doesn't authorize Trump to ask the president of Ukraine to investigate a political rival.

It must really suck to constantly get schooled by someone you call, "short bus."


----------



## Flopper

jc456 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't come close to saying anything like that.  Don't be ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you did.  What you said is that because Trump withheld money for whatever reason, and it benefits him, that's an impeachable offense, even though there's absolutely no evidence that his actions did anything for his campaign, given the fact Biden is not his challenger yet in the presidential race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't improve it.  What I said was:  "That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense."
> 
> What you've spilled on the page is some nonsense you wish I had said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you said is like the call transcript.  It's available for all to see.
> 
> Trump holds up money to Ukraine for whatever purposes he held it up for.  But because it may have also benefited him in the event he ran against Biden, that makes it an impeachable offense.  Did you not say that?
> 
> And if so, that means that Trump couldn't have held up the money for any reason, even if he knew it would end up in corrupt hands, because Biden is in the race.  Did you not say that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying it is just a coincidence that Trump withheld the military aid just days before the phone call.  And it's just coincidental that Trump dropped a request that Zelensky open a corruption investigation when discussing military aid in the phone conversation.  And of course, it's just a coincidence that Biden's son worked for the company to be investigated.  And it was coincidental that Trump fired the Ambassador to the Ukraine, who was not on the Trump team, just weeks before the phone call.  And of course Zelensky's much sought after meeting with the president was being delayed.
> *
> WOW! What a strange series of coincidences. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does it matter?
Click to expand...

I'm sure it doesn't matter to you if a president bribes a foreign power with military aid in order to discredit his political opposition.  However, most people would consider that misuse of executive power, bribery, and a violation of his oath of office.


----------



## OKTexas

The Purge said:


> Democrats Omit Exculpatory Information From Summary Of Tim Morrison Transcript!!!
> 
> Democrats on the House Intelligence Committee released the long-awaited transcript from senior National Security Council official Tim Morrison on Saturday, and immediately distorted it for the benefit of the anti-Trump media.
> 
> It was a typical example of how Rep. Adam Schiff (D-CA) and his staff have tried to skew the fact-finding process in an effort to inflate public support for impeachment, believing few will read the lengthy transcripts for themselves.
> 
> First, the committee withheld the transcript since October 31, only releasing it after the first public hearings began last week. Morrison’s testimony was rumored to be very good for President Donald Trump’s defense — Rep. Mark Meadows (R-NC) had described Democrats in the room during the closed-door hearing as “sucking lemons” — and Republicans would have made good use of it, had they had the transcript available. But it was not provided.
> 
> In the interim, Democrats had sole possession of the document. Schiff does not allow copies of the transcripts to be released to Republicans, either in paper or electronic form. If they want to read transcripts, they must do so one by one, in the presence of a Democrat committee staffer. Not only is that rule humiliating, but it also allows Democrats to control the flow of information and to prepare their public arguments with no fear of timely Republican rebuttal.
> 
> In the Morrison case, Democrats released “key excerpts” that highlighted the few facts in his testimony that, they believe, help push the case for impeachment. Chief among these is that Morrison confirmed that he heard U.S. Ambassador to the E.U. Gordon Sondland claim that he told a Ukrainian official, in a private “sidebar” meeting, that aid would be released if the Ukrainian prosecutor general would publicly announce an investigation into Burisma.
> 
> (snip)
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at breitbart.com ...




Typical commie moves.

.


----------



## PoliticalChic

playtime said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> noooooooooooooo... ambassador taylor testified that he took extremely detailed notes - in real time - that pompeo won't release.  the REAL transcript is hiding in a super secure server & trump refuses to release.  AND several people called to testify are defying subpoenas
> 
> john bolton, mick mulvaney, mike pompeo, don mcgahn; just to name a few that came to me right away, but there are others.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Sounds good...but, then again, the Russia Hoax sounded good too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to keep up with their 'plans.'
> 
> 
> First collusion, collusion, collusion failed
> 
> Russia, Russia, Russia failed.
> 
> Obstruction, Obstruction, Obstruction failed.
> 
> Racist, Racist, Racist failed.
> 
> Impeach, Impeach, Impeach failed.
> 
> Recession, Recession, Recession failed.
> 
> Emoluments, 25th amendment, Stormy Daniels, lies about Charlottesville fine Nazis, Kurds, Ukraine, Quid Pro Quo, ‘lynching,’one after another lead balloons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In impeachment hearings, Donald Trump is the one blocking firsthand witnesses
> 
> The impeachment inquiry into the behavior of President Donald Trump has reached a public phase, giving the American people their first chance to reach their own judgments.
> 
> Two witnesses testified Wednesday before a House panel, including one who told of a cellphone call during which the president allegedly pushed to use America’s national security apparatus to do his own political dirty work.
> 
> Eight other witnesses have been scheduled. These include the U.S. diplomat on that call with Trump, at least one other person at the table listening in, and a decorated Army officer working for the National Security Council. But many others aren’t coming because the Trump administration is engaged in what could only be categorized as stonewalling.
> 
> The stonewalling can only contribute to the perception that the administration knows it did wrong and is trying to hide that fact as much as it can. Ultimately, refusal to cooperate with congressional subpoenas might itself be impeachable conduct.
> 
> In impeachment hearings, Donald Trump is the one blocking firsthand witnesses
> 
> This is obstruction. Nothing has failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now for actual obstruction of justice:
> 
> 
> 
> This was the only obstruction of justice: Hussein Obama prevented....obstructed.....law enforcement from arresting Hezbollah agents selling cocaine in the USA.
> *Iran told Obama to allow Hezbollah to sell cocaine *....$1 billion worth.....in the US......so he prevented the government from arresting and charging them.....
> 
> 
> 
> *"Project Cassandra* is an effort led by the United States Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) to undercut Hezbollah funding from illicit drug sources.[1]Launched in 2008, the project was said to be investigating the terrorist organization's funding.[2] According to the DEA, Hezbollah has become increasingly involved with drug trafficking and organized crime as a method of funding its activities.[3][4] The investigation was tracking how large sums of money were being laundered from the Americas, through Africa, and to Lebanon into Hezbollah's coffers.[5]
> 
> An investigative report published by _Politico_ in December 2017, described how, during the Obama administration, concerns regarding the Iran nuclear deal took precedence over the DEA project."
> Project Cassandra - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"The secret backstory of how Obama let Hezbollah off the hook*
> 
> _An ambitious U.S. task force targeting Hezbollah's billion-dollar criminal enterprise ran headlong into the White House's desire for a nuclear deal with Iran._
> 
> 
> In its determination to secure a nuclear deal with Iran, the Obama administration derailed an ambitious law enforcement campaign targeting drug trafficking by the Iranian-backed terrorist group Hezbollah, even as it was funneling cocaine into the United States, according to a POLITICO investigation.
> 
> The campaign, dubbed Project Cassandra, ….”
> The secret backstory of how Obama let Hezbollah off the hook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no disputing the facts: Hussein Obama obstructed justice in the service of Iran and Hezbollah.
> 
> 
> Hussein effectively gave them $1 billion dollars in drug money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^
Click to expand...





There is nothing to defend Trump on.


Know who says so????



*“Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch Admits Having No Knowledge of Trump Criminal Activity*
Former United States Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch admitted on Friday that she has no knowledge of President Donald Trump accepting bribes nor of the president being involved in any criminal activity.

“Do you have any information regarding the President of the United States accepting any bribes?” asked Rep. Chris Stewart (R-UT) of former Ambassador Yovanovitch.

“No,” replied Yovanovitch.

“Do you have any information regarding any criminal activity that the President of the United States has been involved with at all?” asked Rep. Stewart.

“No,” answered Yovanovitch.”
Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch Admits Having No Knowledge of Trump Criminal Activity | Breitbart




In your face, boooooyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## OKTexas

playtime said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bet the farm on it child. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> * McConnell Shuts Down Early Dismissal Option for Impeachment Articles, Says Senate Will ‘Have to Have a Trial’ *
> By Mairead McArdle
> November 13, 2019 4:10 PM
> Trump Impeachment -- Mitch McConnell Shuts Down Early Dismissal Option for Impeachment Articles | National Review
> 
> is devon nunes' cow on that there farm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I don't see the house even voting on articles. They don't want to commit political suicide.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> then you need to take them blinders off pussy cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should learn what "blinders" are before trying to use it in a sentence. Your ignorance is showing. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *have blinders on*
> *have blinders on*
> To be oblivious to something that exists or is happening right around one. ("Blinders" are pieces of leather that are used to limit a horse's peripheral vision.) I must have blinders on when I walk around town because I didn't notice any of those new businesses that are opening.
> have blinders on
Click to expand...





playtime said:


> ("Blinders" are pieces of leather that are used to limit a horse's peripheral vision.)



They are not freaking sunglasses as you depicted in your irrelevant meme. And my peripheral vision is fine, thank you very much. LMAO

.


----------



## PoliticalChic

WEATHER53 said:


> Biden’s boasts on video in no uncertain terms of his quid pro quo threats yet Dems are trying to meticulous weave how Trump did it.





Biden's not the only Democrat threatening the Ukraine....




....we have proof that the Democrats did exactly what they claim was a crime when Trump does it…..


"Dear Editor:

In May, CNN reported that Sens. Robert Menendez, D-N.J., Richard Durbin, D-Ill., and Patrick Leahy, D-Vt., wrote a letter to Ukraine’s prosecutor general, Yuriy Lutsenko, expressing concern at the closing of four *investigations they said were critical to the Mueller probe. *In the letter, they implied that their *support for U.S. assistance to Ukraine was at stake.*
Describing themselves as “strong advocates for a robust and close relationship with Ukraine,” the *Democratic senators* declared, “We have supported [the] capacity-building process and are disappointed that some in Kyiv appear to have cast aside these [democratic] principles to avoid the ire of President Trump,” before demanding Lutsenko “reverse course and* halt any efforts to impede cooperation with this important investigation.”*
https://hudsonreporter.com/2019/10/...o-investigate-trump-in-may-2018-please-share/






“… in May, CNN reported that *Sens. Robert Menendez (D-N.J.), Richard J. Durbin (D-Ill.) and Patrick J. Leahy (D-Vt.) wrote a letter to Ukraine’s prosecutor general, Yuriy Lutsenko, expressing concern at the closing of four investigations they said were critical to the Mueller probe*. In the letter, they implied that t*heir support for U.S. assistance to Ukraine was at stake*. Describing themselves as “strong advocates for a robust and close relationship with Ukraine,” the Democratic senators declared, “We have supported [the] capacity-building process and are disappointed that some in Kyiv appear to have cast aside these [democratic] principles to avoid the ire of President Trump,” before demanding Lutsenko “reverse course and halt any efforts to impede cooperation with this important investigation.”

So, it’s okay for Democratic senators to encourage Ukraine to investigate Trump, but it’s not okay for the president to allegedly encourage Ukraine to investigate Hunter Biden?”
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...tigation-might-do-more-hurt-biden-than-trump/




*Democrats threatened the Ukraine should it fail to support their attack on their political enemy.

Sounds just like what they're claiming Trump did.*




The letter from Menendez, Durbin and Leahy is here:



https://www.foreign.senate.gov/imo/...cutor of Ukraine on Mueller investigation.pdf


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you did.  What you said is that because Trump withheld money for whatever reason, and it benefits him, that's an impeachable offense, even though there's absolutely no evidence that his actions did anything for his campaign, given the fact Biden is not his challenger yet in the presidential race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't improve it.  What I said was:  "That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense."
> 
> What you've spilled on the page is some nonsense you wish I had said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you said is like the call transcript.  It's available for all to see.
> 
> Trump holds up money to Ukraine for whatever purposes he held it up for.  But because it may have also benefited him in the event he ran against Biden, that makes it an impeachable offense.  Did you not say that?
> 
> And if so, that means that Trump couldn't have held up the money for any reason, even if he knew it would end up in corrupt hands, because Biden is in the race.  Did you not say that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying it is just a coincidence that Trump withheld the military aid just days before the phone call.  And it's just coincidental that Trump dropped a request that Zelensky open a corruption investigation when discussing military aid in the phone conversation.  And of course, it's just a coincidence that Biden's son worked for the company to be investigated.  And it was coincidental that Trump fired the Ambassador to the Ukraine, who was not on the Trump team, just weeks before the phone call.  And of course Zelensky's much sought after meeting with the president was being delayed.
> *
> WOW! What a strange series of coincidences. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does it matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure it doesn't matter to you if a president bribes a foreign power with military aid in order to discredit his political opposition.  However, most people would consider that misuse of executive power, bribery, and a violation of his oath of office.
Click to expand...


Not at all.  We're all behind you.  Just give us empirical evidence that Trump did such a thing, because so far, not one of you has been able to do it yet.


----------



## edward37

edward37 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*
> 
> It is against the law to ask a foreign government to investigate your political rival. Get that through your think skulls Trumpers. Stop being disingenuous.
> 
> 
> 
> Your side lost the election, IM2, move on and vote him out in a year.
> No laws have been broken and Schiff and Pelosi know it, they are just trying to muddy the waters for
> the inept and confused.  Your stable of mules couldn't win an election for dog catcher....and they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has broken laws, violated ethics and his oath of office. And you know that. So stop repeating what Trump tells you to think. Last night another democrat beat a Trump endorsed gubernatorial candidate in a state Trump won. Democrats stomped republicans in the mid terms. And Trump lost by 3 million votes in 2016. He is president by fluke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the only actual obstruction of justice and treason:
> 
> Cocaine-pusher Obama......
> 
> 
> The stuff that Obama demanded Hezbollah be allowed to sell in the USofA.
> 
> 
> 
> This was the only obstruction of justice: Hussein Obama prevented....obstructed.....law enforcement from arresting Hezbollah agents selling cocaine in the USA.
> *Iran told Obama to allow Hezbollah to sell cocaine *....$1 billion worth.....in the US......so he prevented the government from arresting and charging them.....
> 
> 
> 
> *"Project Cassandra* is an effort led by the United States Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) to undercut Hezbollah funding from illicit drug sources.[1]Launched in 2008, the project was said to be investigating the terrorist organization's funding.[2] According to the DEA, Hezbollah has become increasingly involved with drug trafficking and organized crime as a method of funding its activities.[3][4] The investigation was tracking how large sums of money were being laundered from the Americas, through Africa, and to Lebanon into Hezbollah's coffers.[5]
> 
> An investigative report published by _Politico_ in December 2017, described how, during the Obama administration, concerns regarding the Iran nuclear deal took precedence over the DEA project."
> Project Cassandra - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"The secret backstory of how Obama let Hezbollah off the hook*
> 
> _An ambitious U.S. task force targeting Hezbollah's billion-dollar criminal enterprise ran headlong into the White House's desire for a nuclear deal with Iran._
> 
> 
> In its determination to secure a nuclear deal with Iran, the Obama administration derailed an ambitious law enforcement campaign targeting drug trafficking by the Iranian-backed terrorist group Hezbollah, even as it was funneling cocaine into the United States, according to a POLITICO investigation.
> 
> The campaign, dubbed Project Cassandra, ….”
> The secret backstory of how Obama let Hezbollah off the hook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no disputing the facts: Hussein Obama obstructed justice in the service of an enemy, Iran and Hezbollah.
> 
> 
> Hussein effectively gave them $1 billion dollars in drug money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People are most conservativ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bless your heart PC
Click to expand...

She's a fellow brooklynite  How can I tell her what that really means ? A southern expression


----------



## OKTexas

playtime said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was this thing called......EVIDENCE that they had on Nixon.
> More than just a bunch of sore losers making stuff up as they go along
> trying to get rid of a duly elected president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donny is blocking all the evidence from being turned over to congress in addition to blocking witness' too chicken shit to defy & show up.  those that are testifying are doing it outa loyalty to the constitution & not to a man who wants to rule like an autocrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because we all know that this isn't a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well i know that if it were & president tinkles had the evidence to show it was, he sure as hell would do EVERYTHING he could to show the witch hunters how wrong they were.  he would hold a televised 'event' with spotlights, a red carpet, & probably make it a pay per view so he could make $$$ off it.
> 
> but none of that is gonna happen.  & we both know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then maybe we can make a trade:  Ask the President for those witnesses, and in return, we get to question the whistleblower and the person he or she got their information from; the person that was listening on the phone.
> 
> Sound like a good deal to you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the WB is insignificant now.  on the streets, he would be the informant.  now pay close attention, ray ray & see if this makes sense.
> 
> A) if someone calls in a fire on 9-1-1 & the firemen show up & there indeed is a blaze, their job is to put out the fire; not go looking for who called it in.
> 
> B) the WB went thru proper protocol & gave all pertinent info -* including the names of the people who gave him/her the lowdown* to the IG who testified that the info was credible.
Click to expand...



The ICIG had no authority to even take the report, much less do anything else with it. Presidential diplomatic calls do not fall under the authority or responsibility of the DNI as required.

.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

playtime said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was this thing called......EVIDENCE that they had on Nixon.
> More than just a bunch of sore losers making stuff up as they go along
> trying to get rid of a duly elected president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donny is blocking all the evidence from being turned over to congress in addition to blocking witness' too chicken shit to defy & show up.  those that are testifying are doing it outa loyalty to the constitution & not to a man who wants to rule like an autocrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because we all know that this isn't a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well i know that if it were & president tinkles had the evidence to show it was, he sure as hell would do EVERYTHING he could to show the witch hunters how wrong they were.  he would hold a televised 'event' with spotlights, a red carpet, & probably make it a pay per view so he could make $$$ off it.
> 
> but none of that is gonna happen.  & we both know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then maybe we can make a trade:  Ask the President for those witnesses, and in return, we get to question the whistleblower and the person he or she got their information from; the person that was listening on the phone.
> 
> Sound like a good deal to you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the WB is insignificant now.  on the streets, he would be the informant.  now pay close attention, ray ray & see if this makes sense.
> 
> A) if someone calls in a fire on 9-1-1 & the firemen show up & there indeed is a blaze, their job is to put out the fire; not go looking for who called it in.
> 
> B) the WB went thru proper protocol & gave all pertinent info -* including the names of the people who gave him/her the lowdown* to the IG who testified that the info was credible.
Click to expand...


I would like the whistleblower to testify under oath to Congress, where he first went with his information.  I want to find out who wrote his complaint, because all the people who read it claims there is no way he wrote it himself.  It was written by an attorney. Who was it?  I want to find out who the leaker is, and if he or she had a bias against Trump. 

Correct, the fire department could care less who called in the fire, unless it was an anonymous bogus call.


----------



## OKTexas

playtime said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.  I watched Schiff and Yovanovitch claim that Trump smeared her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough.  btw,  there NEVER was a reason given for her dismissal, even if idonny just didn't like her.  no reason at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't dismissed, she was reassigned. And the president doesn't need a reason.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh - ya.  i know & have said that in other posts.  the question is ----  by the abassador herself  - was that ambassadors serve at the pleasure of the prez - but why was she 'smeared'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps because she didn't support the incoming Ukraine admin or our president.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lie.
Click to expand...



Not what Zelensky said. LMAO

.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

OKTexas said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're fucking demented, dumbfuck cuck -- I never said Biden couldn't be investigated. I never said he shouldn't be investigated. You only think I said that because you're totally fucked in the head (i.e., typical conservative). I said Trump can't ask a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again short bus, he can ask for cooperation on anyone, remember, "NO ONE IS ABOVE THE LAW". Isn't that what you commies have been chanting for the last 3 years?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he cannot ask a foreign country to investigate his political opponents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Investigate them all.  But only picking one & wanting an announcement more than the actual investigation should be a hint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did any of the others have a son raking in millions from Burisma while they were running point for the country? Even officials from the maobama admin expressed concern, but when Trump express the same concern it's suddenly impeachable. Give me a freaking break.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

NOTHING that Biden may have done will undo what Trump has done. NOTHING


----------



## PoliticalChic

edward37 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*
> 
> It is against the law to ask a foreign government to investigate your political rival. Get that through your think skulls Trumpers. Stop being disingenuous.
> 
> 
> 
> Your side lost the election, IM2, move on and vote him out in a year.
> No laws have been broken and Schiff and Pelosi know it, they are just trying to muddy the waters for
> the inept and confused.  Your stable of mules couldn't win an election for dog catcher....and they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has broken laws, violated ethics and his oath of office. And you know that. So stop repeating what Trump tells you to think. Last night another democrat beat a Trump endorsed gubernatorial candidate in a state Trump won. Democrats stomped republicans in the mid terms. And Trump lost by 3 million votes in 2016. He is president by fluke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the only actual obstruction of justice and treason:
> 
> Cocaine-pusher Obama......
> 
> 
> The stuff that Obama demanded Hezbollah be allowed to sell in the USofA.
> 
> 
> 
> This was the only obstruction of justice: Hussein Obama prevented....obstructed.....law enforcement from arresting Hezbollah agents selling cocaine in the USA.
> *Iran told Obama to allow Hezbollah to sell cocaine *....$1 billion worth.....in the US......so he prevented the government from arresting and charging them.....
> 
> 
> 
> *"Project Cassandra* is an effort led by the United States Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) to undercut Hezbollah funding from illicit drug sources.[1]Launched in 2008, the project was said to be investigating the terrorist organization's funding.[2] According to the DEA, Hezbollah has become increasingly involved with drug trafficking and organized crime as a method of funding its activities.[3][4] The investigation was tracking how large sums of money were being laundered from the Americas, through Africa, and to Lebanon into Hezbollah's coffers.[5]
> 
> An investigative report published by _Politico_ in December 2017, described how, during the Obama administration, concerns regarding the Iran nuclear deal took precedence over the DEA project."
> Project Cassandra - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"The secret backstory of how Obama let Hezbollah off the hook*
> 
> _An ambitious U.S. task force targeting Hezbollah's billion-dollar criminal enterprise ran headlong into the White House's desire for a nuclear deal with Iran._
> 
> 
> In its determination to secure a nuclear deal with Iran, the Obama administration derailed an ambitious law enforcement campaign targeting drug trafficking by the Iranian-backed terrorist group Hezbollah, even as it was funneling cocaine into the United States, according to a POLITICO investigation.
> 
> The campaign, dubbed Project Cassandra, ….”
> The secret backstory of how Obama let Hezbollah off the hook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no disputing the facts: Hussein Obama obstructed justice in the service of an enemy, Iran and Hezbollah.
> 
> 
> Hussein effectively gave them $1 billion dollars in drug money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People are most conservativ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bless your heart PC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's a fellow brooklynite  How can I tell her what that really means ? A southern expression
Click to expand...




I'm gonna take it at face value....

...you should just leave it at chalking up brownie points.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again short bus, he spoke about the former prosecutor and the ambassador before he mentioned "The other thing", discussing other topics is not continuing as your LIE insinuated. Sorry short bus, another fail in a long string of failures. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your derangement is noted at laughed again.
> 
> He asked Zelensky if he would look into CrowdStrike/DNC server and then he asked Zelensky if he would also look into the Bidens. Both requests were separated by Zelensky speaking, inline with the definition I gave for "continue"...
> 
> _*recommence or resume after interruption*_
> 
> It must suck for you to continually get schooled by someone you refer to as, "short bus."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little short bus, Trump discussed other topics before he asked for cooperation on quid pro joe and baby biden, did he resume after interrupting himself, or did he just move to another topic apart from the fist two he mentioned after Zelensky spoke. Poor thing, another short bus fail. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Poor, lying, dumbfuck cuck. Trump went from talking about Ukraine's involvement in the 2016 election to Biden's role in getting Shokin fired. There was nothing else he talked about in between.
> 
> *Trump: *_but they say a lot of it started with Ukraine. Whatever you can do, it's very important that you do it if that's possible._
> 
> *Trump: *_Good because I heard you had a prosecutor who was very good and he was shut down and that's really unfair._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And Trumps next sentence was?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfucking cuck, Trump's next sentence was to *continue* talking about the prosecutor Biden got fired.
> 
> _"A lot of people are talking about that, the way they shut your very good prosecutor down and you had some very bad people involved."_​
> WTF is wrong with you??
Click to expand...



And the next sentence was?

.


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again short bus, he can ask for cooperation on anyone, remember, "NO ONE IS ABOVE THE LAW". Isn't that what you commies have been chanting for the last 3 years?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> No, he cannot ask a foreign country to investigate his political opponents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Investigate them all.  But only picking one & wanting an announcement more than the actual investigation should be a hint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did any of the others have a son raking in millions from Burisma while they were running point for the country? Even officials from the maobama admin expressed concern, but when Trump express the same concern it's suddenly impeachable. Give me a freaking break.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOTHING that Biden may have done will undo what Trump has done. NOTHING
Click to expand...



Here's what he did: apply the signed treaty.

This one:


 We have a signed treaty to that effect....



If that is a problem.....
....why did Bill 'the rapist' Clinton sign a treaty with the Ukraine with exactly the same purpose?????


*"Formal Title*


Treaty Between the United States of America and Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters with Annex, signed at Kiev on July 22, 1998, and with an Exchange of Notes signed on September 30, 1999, which provides for its provisional application.
*Date Received from President*



11/10/1999 Text of Treaty Document available as:
TXT"
TREATY WITH UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS

__________

MESSAGE

from

THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES

transmitting

TREATY BETWEEN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA AND UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL
*ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS *WITH ANNEX, SIGNED AT KIEV ON JULY 22,
1998, AND WITH AN EXCHANGE OF NOTES SIGNED ON SEPTEMBER 30, 1999, WHICH
PROVIDES FOR ITS PROVISIONAL APPLICATION

Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters



Of course you didn't know this, huh?


----------



## Flopper

OKTexas said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't come close to saying anything like that.  Don't be ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you did.  What you said is that because Trump withheld money for whatever reason, and it benefits him, that's an impeachable offense, even though there's absolutely no evidence that his actions did anything for his campaign, given the fact Biden is not his challenger yet in the presidential race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't improve it.  What I said was:  "That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense."
> 
> What you've spilled on the page is some nonsense you wish I had said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you said is like the call transcript.  It's available for all to see.
> 
> Trump holds up money to Ukraine for whatever purposes he held it up for.  But because it may have also benefited him in the event he ran against Biden, that makes it an impeachable offense.  Did you not say that?
> 
> And if so, that means that Trump couldn't have held up the money for any reason, even if he knew it would end up in corrupt hands, because Biden is in the race.  Did you not say that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying it is just a coincidence that Trump withheld the military aid just days before the phone call.  And it's just coincidental that Trump dropped a request that Zelensky open a corruption investigation when discussing military aid in the phone conversation.  And of course, it's just a coincidence that Biden's son worked for the company to be investigated.  And it was coincidental that Trump fired the Ambassador to the Ukraine, who was not on the Trump team, just weeks before the phone call.  And of course Zelensky's much sought after meeting with the president was being delayed.
> *
> WOW! What a strange series of coincidences. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep perpetrating the lies. Zelensky didn't take office till May, the Ambassador was reassigned, not fired, the same month. Trump held the aid till he got a feel for Zelensky and saw who he was appointing. Nothing unusual about that, given Ukraines history. And they weren't discussing military aid, they were talking about a arms deal unrelated to the aid.
> 
> Also Biden was the administrations point man in Ukraine at the same time billions, in US aid, disappeared from the bank that was owned by his sons employer and not a damn thing was done about it. If that were the case in the Trump administration you commies would be all over it.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Actually, she was recalled, not fired.  However, in diplomatic circles recalling an ambassador is done either because of displeasure with actions of the country or the ambassador.  If Trump had fired her, then there  would be the question of cause and obviously he did not want to attract the media attention. 

If freezing military aid with the election of a new president was a usual occurrence, then why was congress not notified as required?  And why was the transcript of the call secured with top secret document.   I think the fact is the whole episode of freezing military aid and attempting to bride the Zelensky was meant to be kept secret.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was this thing called......EVIDENCE that they had on Nixon.
> More than just a bunch of sore losers making stuff up as they go along
> trying to get rid of a duly elected president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donny is blocking all the evidence from being turned over to congress in addition to blocking witness' too chicken shit to defy & show up.  those that are testifying are doing it outa loyalty to the constitution & not to a man who wants to rule like an autocrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because we all know that this isn't a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well i know that if it were & president tinkles had the evidence to show it was, he sure as hell would do EVERYTHING he could to show the witch hunters how wrong they were.  he would hold a televised 'event' with spotlights, a red carpet, & probably make it a pay per view so he could make $$$ off it.
> 
> but none of that is gonna happen.  & we both know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then maybe we can make a trade:  Ask the President for those witnesses, and in return, we get to question the whistleblower and the person he or she got their information from; the person that was listening on the phone.
> 
> Sound like a good deal to you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds more like the Kavanaugh scam that never was. How about burden of proof goes on the prosecution, and you don’t have to do or say anything. Like in real criminal law? It’s good enough for everything else. Shit, the alleged victim said he wasn’t a victim, and that’s not good enough. WTF?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Just trying to demonstrate to these hypocrites that they are hypocrites.  

They want Trump to give them anything and everything for them to try and prove guilt, yet they defend Schiff Face when he doesn't do the same for his defense.  Their claim is Trump is trying to hide something, while it is they who are hiding things by not bringing all their evidence forward.  So far, they brought nothing.  

Schiff Face kept secret meetings taking place in the basement for weeks, and carefully choosing the so-called witnesses that he though made his best case.  Now we see his best witnesses are nothing but he said/ she said people, and nothing of substance.


----------



## WEATHER53

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again short bus, he can ask for cooperation on anyone, remember, "NO ONE IS ABOVE THE LAW". Isn't that what you commies have been chanting for the last 3 years?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> No, he cannot ask a foreign country to investigate his political opponents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Investigate them all.  But only picking one & wanting an announcement more than the actual investigation should be a hint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did any of the others have a son raking in millions from Burisma while they were running point for the country? Even officials from the maobama admin expressed concern, but when Trump express the same concern it's suddenly impeachable. Give me a freaking break.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOTHING that Biden may have done will undo what Trump has done. NOTHING
Click to expand...

You are correct since Trump has done nothing there is nothing to be undone.
Thank you for starting that fact based statement


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again short bus, he can ask for cooperation on anyone, remember, "NO ONE IS ABOVE THE LAW". Isn't that what you commies have been chanting for the last 3 years?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> No, he cannot ask a foreign country to investigate his political opponents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation?"*
> 
> LOL
> 
> Literally no one is saying that, ya dumbfuck. That you keep thinking that's what's being said reveals how brain damaged you are.
> 
> *"If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*
> 
> Great, show where that treaty authorizes the president of the U.S. to make requests to the president of Ukraine to open up new investigations....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How about you show where the president is prohibited form introducing his AG, or asking for cooperation with his AG to the NEW president of Ukraine? Poor little short bus, your desperation is showing. ROFL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I accept your aversion from showing where the treaty authorizes the president to do what Trump did as tacit confession the treaty doesn't authorize Trump to ask the president of Ukraine to investigate a political rival.
> 
> It must really suck to constantly get schooled by someone you call, "short bus."
Click to expand...



There you are, spazing out again. Would it be a crime if Biden weren't running? Come on short bus, be honest.

.


----------



## edward37

PoliticalChic said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your side lost the election, IM2, move on and vote him out in a year.
> No laws have been broken and Schiff and Pelosi know it, they are just trying to muddy the waters for
> the inept and confused.  Your stable of mules couldn't win an election for dog catcher....and they know it.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has broken laws, violated ethics and his oath of office. And you know that. So stop repeating what Trump tells you to think. Last night another democrat beat a Trump endorsed gubernatorial candidate in a state Trump won. Democrats stomped republicans in the mid terms. And Trump lost by 3 million votes in 2016. He is president by fluke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the only actual obstruction of justice and treason:
> 
> Cocaine-pusher Obama......
> 
> 
> The stuff that Obama demanded Hezbollah be allowed to sell in the USofA.
> 
> 
> 
> This was the only obstruction of justice: Hussein Obama prevented....obstructed.....law enforcement from arresting Hezbollah agents selling cocaine in the USA.
> *Iran told Obama to allow Hezbollah to sell cocaine *....$1 billion worth.....in the US......so he prevented the government from arresting and charging them.....
> 
> 
> 
> *"Project Cassandra* is an effort led by the United States Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) to undercut Hezbollah funding from illicit drug sources.[1]Launched in 2008, the project was said to be investigating the terrorist organization's funding.[2] According to the DEA, Hezbollah has become increasingly involved with drug trafficking and organized crime as a method of funding its activities.[3][4] The investigation was tracking how large sums of money were being laundered from the Americas, through Africa, and to Lebanon into Hezbollah's coffers.[5]
> 
> An investigative report published by _Politico_ in December 2017, described how, during the Obama administration, concerns regarding the Iran nuclear deal took precedence over the DEA project."
> Project Cassandra - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"The secret backstory of how Obama let Hezbollah off the hook*
> 
> _An ambitious U.S. task force targeting Hezbollah's billion-dollar criminal enterprise ran headlong into the White House's desire for a nuclear deal with Iran._
> 
> 
> In its determination to secure a nuclear deal with Iran, the Obama administration derailed an ambitious law enforcement campaign targeting drug trafficking by the Iranian-backed terrorist group Hezbollah, even as it was funneling cocaine into the United States, according to a POLITICO investigation.
> 
> The campaign, dubbed Project Cassandra, ….”
> The secret backstory of how Obama let Hezbollah off the hook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no disputing the facts: Hussein Obama obstructed justice in the service of an enemy, Iran and Hezbollah.
> 
> 
> Hussein effectively gave them $1 billion dollars in drug money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People are most conservativ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bless your heart PC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's a fellow brooklynite  How can I tell her what that really means ? A southern expression
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna take it at face value....
> 
> ...you should just leave it at chalking up brownie points.
Click to expand...

I will


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

PoliticalChic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he cannot ask a foreign country to investigate his political opponents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Investigate them all.  But only picking one & wanting an announcement more than the actual investigation should be a hint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did any of the others have a son raking in millions from Burisma while they were running point for the country? Even officials from the maobama admin expressed concern, but when Trump express the same concern it's suddenly impeachable. Give me a freaking break.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOTHING that Biden may have done will undo what Trump has done. NOTHING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what he did: apply the signed treaty.
> 
> This one:
> 
> 
> We have a signed treaty to that effect....
> 
> 
> 
> If that is a problem.....
> ....why did Bill 'the rapist' Clinton sign a treaty with the Ukraine with exactly the same purpose?????
> 
> 
> *"Formal Title*
> 
> 
> Treaty Between the United States of America and Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters with Annex, signed at Kiev on July 22, 1998, and with an Exchange of Notes signed on September 30, 1999, which provides for its provisional application.
> *Date Received from President*
> 
> 
> 
> 11/10/1999 Text of Treaty Document available as:
> TXT"
> TREATY WITH UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS
> 
> __________
> 
> MESSAGE
> 
> from
> 
> THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES
> 
> transmitting
> 
> TREATY BETWEEN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA AND UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL
> *ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS *WITH ANNEX, SIGNED AT KIEV ON JULY 22,
> 1998, AND WITH AN EXCHANGE OF NOTES SIGNED ON SEPTEMBER 30, 1999, WHICH
> PROVIDES FOR ITS PROVISIONAL APPLICATION
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you didn't know this, huh?
Click to expand...









Now! Can you possibly discuss the July 25 phone call and the impeachment ?


----------



## jc456

NotYourBody said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That ignores Reagan, Bush 41, and Bush the Lesser. None of them were impeached.
> 
> Getting an intern blow job is also an impeachable offense, don't forget that. I don't imagine that will be an issue for Trump because he has to pay for sex and interns don't get paid enough for that horror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The blowjob was not an impeachable offense.  Are you so much of a dumbass that you cannot read the Articles of Impeachment for Bubba Clinton?
> 
> He lied under oath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About an intern blow job.
Click to expand...

He lied, proven. Why does it matter about what?


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he cannot ask a foreign country to investigate his political opponents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Investigate them all.  But only picking one & wanting an announcement more than the actual investigation should be a hint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did any of the others have a son raking in millions from Burisma while they were running point for the country? Even officials from the maobama admin expressed concern, but when Trump express the same concern it's suddenly impeachable. Give me a freaking break.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOTHING that Biden may have done will undo what Trump has done. NOTHING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what he did: apply the signed treaty.
> 
> This one:
> 
> 
> We have a signed treaty to that effect....
> 
> 
> 
> If that is a problem.....
> ....why did Bill 'the rapist' Clinton sign a treaty with the Ukraine with exactly the same purpose?????
> 
> 
> *"Formal Title*
> 
> 
> Treaty Between the United States of America and Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters with Annex, signed at Kiev on July 22, 1998, and with an Exchange of Notes signed on September 30, 1999, which provides for its provisional application.
> *Date Received from President*
> 
> 
> 
> 11/10/1999 Text of Treaty Document available as:
> TXT"
> TREATY WITH UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS
> 
> __________
> 
> MESSAGE
> 
> from
> 
> THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES
> 
> transmitting
> 
> TREATY BETWEEN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA AND UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL
> *ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS *WITH ANNEX, SIGNED AT KIEV ON JULY 22,
> 1998, AND WITH AN EXCHANGE OF NOTES SIGNED ON SEPTEMBER 30, 1999, WHICH
> PROVIDES FOR ITS PROVISIONAL APPLICATION
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you didn't know this, huh?
Click to expand...


Really,  A Trump over calling Bill Clinton a rapist.  Who did he rape?  Did you forget Trump's rape accusation of a 14 year old?  Really?  

What US investigation did Trump ask for help with?


----------



## jc456

NotYourBody said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*
> 
> It is against the law to ask a foreign government to investigate your political rival. Get that through your think skulls Trumpers. Stop being disingenuous.
> 
> 
> 
> Your side lost the election, IM2, move on and vote him out in a year.
> No laws have been broken and Schiff and Pelosi know it, they are just trying to muddy the waters for
> the inept and confused.  Your stable of mules couldn't win an election for dog catcher....and they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has broken laws, violated ethics and his oath of office. And you know that. So stop repeating what Trump tells you to think. Last night another democrat beat a Trump endorsed gubernatorial candidate in a state Trump won. Democrats stomped republicans in the mid terms. And Trump lost by 3 million votes in 2016. He is president by fluke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM2, you hope that Trump broke laws, you hope that Trump violated ethics and his oath of office.  An incumbent won the election last night.
> Trump won the electoral college for the presidency....you know the one that counts.
> Have a good day, I need to get along with my real life, and not my entertainment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh bless your precious heart. Nobody has to HOPE that Trump broke laws, violated ethics and his oath of office.
> 
> Intelligent folks already KNEW this would happen based on his lifelong behavior prior to his becoming President. Only red state dotard nutters thought anything different.
Click to expand...

Huh?


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> donny is blocking all the evidence from being turned over to congress in addition to blocking witness' too chicken shit to defy & show up.  those that are testifying are doing it outa loyalty to the constitution & not to a man who wants to rule like an autocrat.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, because we all know that this isn't a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well i know that if it were & president tinkles had the evidence to show it was, he sure as hell would do EVERYTHING he could to show the witch hunters how wrong they were.  he would hold a televised 'event' with spotlights, a red carpet, & probably make it a pay per view so he could make $$$ off it.
> 
> but none of that is gonna happen.  & we both know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then maybe we can make a trade:  Ask the President for those witnesses, and in return, we get to question the whistleblower and the person he or she got their information from; the person that was listening on the phone.
> 
> Sound like a good deal to you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds more like the Kavanaugh scam that never was. How about burden of proof goes on the prosecution, and you don’t have to do or say anything. Like in real criminal law? It’s good enough for everything else. Shit, the alleged victim said he wasn’t a victim, and that’s not good enough. WTF?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just trying to demonstrate to these hypocrites that they are hypocrites.
> 
> They want Trump to give them anything and everything for them to try and prove guilt, yet they defend Schiff Face when he doesn't do the same for his defense.  Their claim is Trump is trying to hide something, while it is they who are hiding things by not bringing all their evidence forward.  So far, they brought nothing.
> 
> Schiff Face kept secret meetings taking place in the basement for weeks, and carefully choosing the so-called witnesses that he though made his best case.  Now we see his best witnesses are nothing but he said/ she said people, and nothing of substance.
Click to expand...

 I have news, overhearing a conversation is not hearsay.  Witnesses matter.

Trump is toast.


----------



## jc456

Daryl Hunt said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see. So what you're saying is that any VP can conduct themselves in an illegal way, and nobody can even look into it in the next administration if they are running for President?  Where is that written by the way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn''t Bidens decisions to hold up, cancel or approve the funds.  He just let the Ukranian Leader know see the hand writing on the wall.  Had they not fired the corrupt prosecutor, then there was a good chance that Congress and the President would have canceled the funds.  You can say anything you wish but that was Statesman at it's finest.
> 
> Meanwhile, Rump was playing lose without Congressional assistance with congressional approved funds trying to get a political public favor from the new Ukranian Leader.  Rump didn't have the power to do so but he tried.  And he finally backed off AFTER the incident was reported in public.  Then he tried to cover it up.  Then he tried to and still tries to, intimidate witnesses and obstruct.
> 
> The Justice Department just finished busting Stone for similar crimes.  The only difference is, Stone isn't the President.  The President is supposed to be above such actions and this should not have EVER become an issue.  But we have a Criminal for a President.    And if Stone thinks that Rump will pardon him, Stone has another thing coming.  Rump has already thrown Stone to the dumpster.
> 
> If Stone has been found guilty then Rump needs to be found guilty for the same crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeating typical MSM garbage.
> 
> Trump never intimidated anybody.  Who are you talking about with intimidation?
> 
> If Biden wasn't in charge of holding up funds, why did he say he was?  When officials in Ukraine asked about it, he told them to call DumBama and see what happens.
> 
> Just because Congress approves funds doesn't mean the President has to release them unconditionally.  And how did Trump try to cover it up when it was only days he released the transcript?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For one, I don't watch MSN.  I am too much of  a tighwad.  Same goes for all the other so called "Political Motivated" News outlets (including Foxnews) that you keep harping about.  I go by what I see on the local news which actually reports the news.  In fact, if anything, the news around here is center right.  Sor your claim that I am repeating MSN is a lie.  But what else is new.
> 
> So Rump never intimidates.  His routine on the Ambassador shows different.  His treatment of anyone that doesn't exactly toe the line shows different.  He uses his office for his own personal uses.  Much like trying to get the name of the Whistle Blower.  With Rumps history, that's akin to a death sentence.  Or he uses his intimidation to force elected officials to overlook his serious escapades that only a despot would do. He tries to operate the office of the President of the United States like the head of a Mob Boss.
> 
> Biden wasn't in charge of the funds.  Congress was in charge of those funds and could rescind them anytime.  The President could ask Congress to reject the funds or release those funds in a timely manner as per the agreement from the Congress.  Biden did a great statesman's way of telling them that if they didn't get rid of the corrupt prosecutor that they were going to lose those funds.  He gave than a 6 hour ultimatum with the backing of Congress and the President.  Biden was the messenger.  Since it force Ukraine to go against Putin, I can understand why you would find fault in this, Comrade.
> 
> Rump released the funds AFTER the whistle blower approached the NSA IG who in turn turned it over to the congress.  Rump was bagged.  Yes, it was days before the transcript was released to congress but it was AFTER he instructed that the transcript and conversation was buried in a secret server that was never meant to house that information.  In affect, Rump was trying to bury it.  Rump tried to use his position to force another head of state to contribute to his reelection campaign by what is in affect, bribery or blackmail.  If I am in the process of doing an armed robbery of a bank and the bank gets surround by the cops can I just give the money back and say, "I never really did Rob the Bank, therefore, there is no crime".  You and Rump may very well have rewritten criminal law for everyone else.  No, you don't want it for everyone else, just Rump.  And even a President is not above the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NSA IG?  Who the fudge is that?  The whistleblower works for the NSC, not the NSA, dumbass!
> 
> You can't even get one simple fact straight!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for pointing that out.  So the whistle blower DID do it the legal way.  Imagine that.
Click to expand...

There’s no whistle blower. What or who you referring to?


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your derangement is noted at laughed again.
> 
> He asked Zelensky if he would look into CrowdStrike/DNC server and then he asked Zelensky if he would also look into the Bidens. Both requests were separated by Zelensky speaking, inline with the definition I gave for "continue"...
> 
> _*recommence or resume after interruption*_
> 
> It must suck for you to continually get schooled by someone you refer to as, "short bus."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little short bus, Trump discussed other topics before he asked for cooperation on quid pro joe and baby biden, did he resume after interrupting himself, or did he just move to another topic apart from the fist two he mentioned after Zelensky spoke. Poor thing, another short bus fail. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Poor, lying, dumbfuck cuck. Trump went from talking about Ukraine's involvement in the 2016 election to Biden's role in getting Shokin fired. There was nothing else he talked about in between.
> 
> *Trump: *_but they say a lot of it started with Ukraine. Whatever you can do, it's very important that you do it if that's possible._
> 
> *Trump: *_Good because I heard you had a prosecutor who was very good and he was shut down and that's really unfair._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And Trumps next sentence was?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfucking cuck, Trump's next sentence was to *continue* talking about the prosecutor Biden got fired.
> 
> _"A lot of people are talking about that, the way they shut your very good prosecutor down and you had some very bad people involved."_​
> WTF is wrong with you??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And the next sentence was?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

_"Mr. Giuliani is a highly respected man."_


----------



## jc456

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess, it is something negative about Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup!
> 
> HuffPost - Breaking News, U.S. and World News | HuffPost
> 
> Testimony Ties Trump Closer To Pressure On Ukraine | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can’t make it up. I suppose you believe anything you read. I can’t help your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I do not believe anything that I read. That would be you Trumpanzees
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why then, with what you posted, do you believe it means anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you NOT believe that it means anything?
Click to expand...

Because it doesn’t?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he cannot ask a foreign country to investigate his political opponents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Investigate them all.  But only picking one & wanting an announcement more than the actual investigation should be a hint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did any of the others have a son raking in millions from Burisma while they were running point for the country? Even officials from the maobama admin expressed concern, but when Trump express the same concern it's suddenly impeachable. Give me a freaking break.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOTHING that Biden may have done will undo what Trump has done. NOTHING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what he did: apply the signed treaty.
> 
> This one:
> 
> 
> We have a signed treaty to that effect....
> 
> 
> 
> If that is a problem.....
> ....why did Bill 'the rapist' Clinton sign a treaty with the Ukraine with exactly the same purpose?????
> 
> 
> *"Formal Title*
> 
> 
> Treaty Between the United States of America and Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters with Annex, signed at Kiev on July 22, 1998, and with an Exchange of Notes signed on September 30, 1999, which provides for its provisional application.
> *Date Received from President*
> 
> 
> 
> 11/10/1999 Text of Treaty Document available as:
> TXT"
> TREATY WITH UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS
> 
> __________
> 
> MESSAGE
> 
> from
> 
> THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES
> 
> transmitting
> 
> TREATY BETWEEN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA AND UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL
> *ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS *WITH ANNEX, SIGNED AT KIEV ON JULY 22,
> 1998, AND WITH AN EXCHANGE OF NOTES SIGNED ON SEPTEMBER 30, 1999, WHICH
> PROVIDES FOR ITS PROVISIONAL APPLICATION
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you didn't know this, huh?
Click to expand...

Presidents are not authorized to make such requests to Ukraine's president, under the provisions of that treaty.

Sadly, reality evades you.


----------



## OKTexas

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again short bus, he can ask for cooperation on anyone, remember, "NO ONE IS ABOVE THE LAW". Isn't that what you commies have been chanting for the last 3 years?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> No, he cannot ask a foreign country to investigate his political opponents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Investigate them all.  But only picking one & wanting an announcement more than the actual investigation should be a hint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did any of the others have a son raking in millions from Burisma while they were running point for the country? Even officials from the maobama admin expressed concern, but when Trump express the same concern it's suddenly impeachable. Give me a freaking break.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOTHING that Biden may have done will undo what Trump has done. NOTHING
Click to expand...



Oh but it would justify Trumps concern, wouldn't it? And if Trump was justified, then your whole hoax blows up, doesn't it?

.


----------



## jc456

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is executive privilege, your article is FOS.
> 
> 
> 
> He cannot whine about not being allowed to present his "side," and then refuse to provide information to the committee that would supposedly "clear" him.  He is telling his cronies not to testify, refusing the committee's subpoenas.  That would be telling his side, wouldn't it?  Why is he telling them not to testify?
> Trump can't have it both ways.  He needs to quit complaining about how unfair it is when he won't even come forward with his supposed defense, which I highly doubt he has--because it's obvious he's been caught red handed and the best he can do is hope enough people swallow his bullshit to keep him out of trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look OL, up to this point this has all been 100% the democrat's show.  It is the democrats who want it both ways.  They don't want TRump's people to clear him, they want to use them to finagle more bullcrap to try to twist around to hit him over the head with!  And just why should TRump go along with that?
> 
> THE DEMOCRAT'S HAVE _ALREADY_ ACCUSED AND CHARGED TRUMP WITH THE CONCLUSIONS OF CRIMES.  You don't do that if you haven't even finished your investigation, much less heard from and allowed the defendant to present his side.  *Either they have the proof to back that up or they should be charged with liable and defamation.*
> 
> 
> And sadly, Nancy, calling an investigation into YOU fake, that you know nothing about because it hurts and would expose your party, is both divisive, dishonest and LYING.  SO YOU ARE IMMEDIATELY DISCOUNTED FROM ALL FUTURE CONSIDERATION AS A FACTUAL WITNESS ON ANYTHING.
> 
> And the very fact that the reporter doesn't ASK HER why the investigation by Trump into the democrats is "fake" or what is fake about it proves they are about as worthless and fraudulent as she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _They don't want TRump's people to clear him, they want to use them to finagle more bullcrap to try to twist around to hit him over the head with! And just why should TRump go along with that?_
> But Toob, how else can he give his side without providing testimony?  I heard is press briefing from... Friday, was it? ... where he complained bitterly about not having fair representation, violating his rights, etc. etc., but then he won't let his side testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all coming when the actual impeachment hearing comes and the GOP, Barr and Trump are allowed to present anything THEY want!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Impeachment Inquiry Testimony From Timothy Morrison, Jennifer Williams Released | HuffPost
Click to expand...

None were on the call. So


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

jc456 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That ignores Reagan, Bush 41, and Bush the Lesser. None of them were impeached.
> 
> Getting an intern blow job is also an impeachable offense, don't forget that. I don't imagine that will be an issue for Trump because he has to pay for sex and interns don't get paid enough for that horror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The blowjob was not an impeachable offense.  Are you so much of a dumbass that you cannot read the Articles of Impeachment for Bubba Clinton?
> 
> He lied under oath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About an intern blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lied, proven. Why does it matter about what?
Click to expand...

Oh Jesus fucking Christ! Will you people please get on topic or just shut the fuck up. Do you even understand the difference between Clinton's actions and Trump's in relation to national security, the integrity of the constitution and the  founders intent regarding impeachment? I don't think so.

Where the impeachment case stands as Democrats prepare to bring a barrage of new witnesses


----------



## RealDave

WEATHER53 said:


> Biden’s boasts on video in no uncertain terms of his quid pro quo threats yet Dems are trying to meticulous weave how Trump did it.



When the fuck will you assholes get that Biden was working for America & FastAss Donnie was working for himself.

How God Damn stupid are you people?


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> donny is blocking all the evidence from being turned over to congress in addition to blocking witness' too chicken shit to defy & show up.  those that are testifying are doing it outa loyalty to the constitution & not to a man who wants to rule like an autocrat.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, because we all know that this isn't a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well i know that if it were & president tinkles had the evidence to show it was, he sure as hell would do EVERYTHING he could to show the witch hunters how wrong they were.  he would hold a televised 'event' with spotlights, a red carpet, & probably make it a pay per view so he could make $$$ off it.
> 
> but none of that is gonna happen.  & we both know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then maybe we can make a trade:  Ask the President for those witnesses, and in return, we get to question the whistleblower and the person he or she got their information from; the person that was listening on the phone.
> 
> Sound like a good deal to you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the WB is insignificant now.  on the streets, he would be the informant.  now pay close attention, ray ray & see if this makes sense.
> 
> A) if someone calls in a fire on 9-1-1 & the firemen show up & there indeed is a blaze, their job is to put out the fire; not go looking for who called it in.
> 
> B) the WB went thru proper protocol & gave all pertinent info -* including the names of the people who gave him/her the lowdown* to the IG who testified that the info was credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would like the whistleblower to testify under oath to Congress, where he first went with his information.  I want to find out who wrote his complaint, because all the people who read it claims there is no way he wrote it himself.  It was written by an attorney. Who was it?  I want to find out who the leaker is, and if he or she had a bias against Trump.
> 
> Correct, the fire department could care less who called in the fire, unless it was an anonymous bogus call.
Click to expand...

 I want Fast Ass Dionnie to testify under oath.  Pence, Pompeo too.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he cannot ask a foreign country to investigate his political opponents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation?"*
> 
> LOL
> 
> Literally no one is saying that, ya dumbfuck. That you keep thinking that's what's being said reveals how brain damaged you are.
> 
> *"If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*
> 
> Great, show where that treaty authorizes the president of the U.S. to make requests to the president of Ukraine to open up new investigations....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How about you show where the president is prohibited form introducing his AG, or asking for cooperation with his AG to the NEW president of Ukraine? Poor little short bus, your desperation is showing. ROFL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I accept your aversion from showing where the treaty authorizes the president to do what Trump did as tacit confession the treaty doesn't authorize Trump to ask the president of Ukraine to investigate a political rival.
> 
> It must really suck to constantly get schooled by someone you call, "short bus."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There you are, spazing out again. Would it be a crime if Biden weren't running? Come on short bus, be honest.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Dumbfuck, it wouldn't be a crime if Biden wasn't a rival just like it wouldn't be a crime if Trump asked his own DoJ to investigate Biden who is a political rival.

Do you see now why you are such a retard for _thinking_ I said Biden was untouchable because he's running for office?

It must really suck to constantly get schooled by someone you call, "short bus."


----------



## Faun

NotYourBody said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That ignores Reagan, Bush 41, and Bush the Lesser. None of them were impeached.
> 
> Getting an intern blow job is also an impeachable offense, don't forget that. I don't imagine that will be an issue for Trump because he has to pay for sex and interns don't get paid enough for that horror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The blowjob was not an impeachable offense.  Are you so much of a dumbass that you cannot read the Articles of Impeachment for Bubba Clinton?
> 
> He lied under oath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About an intern blow job.
Click to expand...


----------



## OKTexas

Flopper said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you did.  What you said is that because Trump withheld money for whatever reason, and it benefits him, that's an impeachable offense, even though there's absolutely no evidence that his actions did anything for his campaign, given the fact Biden is not his challenger yet in the presidential race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't improve it.  What I said was:  "That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense."
> 
> What you've spilled on the page is some nonsense you wish I had said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you said is like the call transcript.  It's available for all to see.
> 
> Trump holds up money to Ukraine for whatever purposes he held it up for.  But because it may have also benefited him in the event he ran against Biden, that makes it an impeachable offense.  Did you not say that?
> 
> And if so, that means that Trump couldn't have held up the money for any reason, even if he knew it would end up in corrupt hands, because Biden is in the race.  Did you not say that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying it is just a coincidence that Trump withheld the military aid just days before the phone call.  And it's just coincidental that Trump dropped a request that Zelensky open a corruption investigation when discussing military aid in the phone conversation.  And of course, it's just a coincidence that Biden's son worked for the company to be investigated.  And it was coincidental that Trump fired the Ambassador to the Ukraine, who was not on the Trump team, just weeks before the phone call.  And of course Zelensky's much sought after meeting with the president was being delayed.
> *
> WOW! What a strange series of coincidences. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep perpetrating the lies. Zelensky didn't take office till May, the Ambassador was reassigned, not fired, the same month. Trump held the aid till he got a feel for Zelensky and saw who he was appointing. Nothing unusual about that, given Ukraines history. And they weren't discussing military aid, they were talking about a arms deal unrelated to the aid.
> 
> Also Biden was the administrations point man in Ukraine at the same time billions, in US aid, disappeared from the bank that was owned by his sons employer and not a damn thing was done about it. If that were the case in the Trump administration you commies would be all over it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, she was recalled, not fired.  However, in diplomatic circles recalling an ambassador is done either because of displeasure with actions of the country or the ambassador.  If Trump had fired her, then there  would be the question of cause and obviously he did not want to attract the media attention.
> 
> If freezing military aid with the election of a new president was a usual occurrence, then why was congress not notified as required?  And why was the transcript of the call secured with top secret document.   I think the fact is the whole episode of freezing military aid and attempting to bride the Zelensky was meant to be kept secret.
Click to expand...



Seems I said she was "reassigned, not fired", should I use a larger font? And the aid was only on hold for a few weeks while Trump got a feel for the new administration in a very corrupt country.

.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little short bus, Trump discussed other topics before he asked for cooperation on quid pro joe and baby biden, did he resume after interrupting himself, or did he just move to another topic apart from the fist two he mentioned after Zelensky spoke. Poor thing, another short bus fail. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Poor, lying, dumbfuck cuck. Trump went from talking about Ukraine's involvement in the 2016 election to Biden's role in getting Shokin fired. There was nothing else he talked about in between.
> 
> *Trump: *_but they say a lot of it started with Ukraine. Whatever you can do, it's very important that you do it if that's possible._
> 
> *Trump: *_Good because I heard you had a prosecutor who was very good and he was shut down and that's really unfair._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And Trumps next sentence was?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfucking cuck, Trump's next sentence was to *continue* talking about the prosecutor Biden got fired.
> 
> _"A lot of people are talking about that, the way they shut your very good prosecutor down and you had some very bad people involved."_​
> WTF is wrong with you??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And the next sentence was?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"Mr. Giuliani is a highly respected man."_
Click to expand...



So you admit he didn't move straight to "the other thing"? Good job short bus.

.


----------



## Flopper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't come close to saying anything like that.  Don't be ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you did.  What you said is that because Trump withheld money for whatever reason, and it benefits him, that's an impeachable offense, even though there's absolutely no evidence that his actions did anything for his campaign, given the fact Biden is not his challenger yet in the presidential race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't improve it.  What I said was:  "That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense."
> 
> What you've spilled on the page is some nonsense you wish I had said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you said is like the call transcript.  It's available for all to see.
> 
> Trump holds up money to Ukraine for whatever purposes he held it up for.  But because it may have also benefited him in the event he ran against Biden, that makes it an impeachable offense.  Did you not say that?
> 
> And if so, that means that Trump couldn't have held up the money for any reason, even if he knew it would end up in corrupt hands, because Biden is in the race.  Did you not say that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying it is just a coincidence that Trump withheld the military aid just days before the phone call.  And it's just coincidental that Trump dropped a request that Zelensky open a corruption investigation when discussing military aid in the phone conversation.  And of course, it's just a coincidence that Biden's son worked for the company to be investigated.  And it was coincidental that Trump fired the Ambassador to the Ukraine, who was not on the Trump team, just weeks before the phone call.  And of course Zelensky's much sought after meeting with the president was being delayed.
> *
> WOW! What a strange series of coincidences. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riddle me this:  If Zelensky took Trump's request as a threat, how is it he had no idea US aid was being held up?  I mean, if an inspector comes to my house to complain my house paint is chipping, and I offer him 100 to ignore it, we both know I bribed him.  I gave him a hundred bucks, and he got in his car and left.
> 
> What the left is trying to claim here, is that Trump bribed Zelensky, and Zelensky had no idea he'd just been bribed.  Yes, Trump wanted to know the association between Hunter and Ukraine.  After all, the drug addict got a job in a field he didn't know anything about, in a country he didn't know anything about; not even the language, all while his father was not only the VP, but in charge of goings on in the country.
Click to expand...

I did not claim Zelensky took Trump's request to be a threat at that time.  As you said, he did know the funds were frozen.  At that time, Zelensky would could consider it a simple request for a favor.  However, in about a week, Zelensky would learn Trump's request for a favor was not a request. 

Zelensky was told to work with Juliana which made sense because Trump had removed the ambassador.   Obviously Juliana's part in this was to act as Trump's go between in regard to a public announcement of the investigation and providing details to the president.  No doubt, there would have been an announcement of an investigation had the whisleblower's complaint not come out about 2 weeks after the phone call.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Poor, lying, dumbfuck cuck. Trump went from talking about Ukraine's involvement in the 2016 election to Biden's role in getting Shokin fired. There was nothing else he talked about in between.
> 
> *Trump: *_but they say a lot of it started with Ukraine. Whatever you can do, it's very important that you do it if that's possible._
> 
> *Trump: *_Good because I heard you had a prosecutor who was very good and he was shut down and that's really unfair._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Trumps next sentence was?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfucking cuck, Trump's next sentence was to *continue* talking about the prosecutor Biden got fired.
> 
> _"A lot of people are talking about that, the way they shut your very good prosecutor down and you had some very bad people involved."_​
> WTF is wrong with you??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And the next sentence was?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"Mr. Giuliani is a highly respected man."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit he didn't move straight to "the other thing"? Good job short bus.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck, Giuliani admitted talking to the Ukrainian's about Biden. So talking about the prosecutor getting fired is Trump talking about Biden. Trump talking about Giuliani is still talking about Biden since that is what Giuliani was investigating.

It must really suck to continually get schooled by someone you call, "short bus."


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was this thing called......EVIDENCE that they had on Nixon.
> More than just a bunch of sore losers making stuff up as they go along
> trying to get rid of a duly elected president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donny is blocking all the evidence from being turned over to congress in addition to blocking witness' too chicken shit to defy & show up.  those that are testifying are doing it outa loyalty to the constitution & not to a man who wants to rule like an autocrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because we all know that this isn't a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well i know that if it were & president tinkles had the evidence to show it was, he sure as hell would do EVERYTHING he could to show the witch hunters how wrong they were.  he would hold a televised 'event' with spotlights, a red carpet, & probably make it a pay per view so he could make $$$ off it.
> 
> but none of that is gonna happen.  & we both know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then maybe we can make a trade:  Ask the President for those witnesses, and in return, we get to question the whistleblower and the person he or she got their information from; the person that was listening on the phone.
> 
> Sound like a good deal to you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough.  The person that heard the conversation was questioned in the Basement because he has a sensitive position.  He was questioned by both Dems and Reps.  His account was verified.  Wed, they talk openly with the person that Rump was talking with.    You got that one already.  The Whistle Blower is due to testify using voice only with voice altering electronics to hide his identity.  To figure out who he really is is a death sentence.  But that's just the justification for the probable cause and doesn't really mean anything anymore.  When dealing with a Mob Boss, there is just too many death sentences involved.  And make no doubt, Rump thinks of himself as a Mob Boss.  There really isn't any other way to explain his behavior.  So when dealing with him, that's how you have to react.
> 
> What's ironic is, like Al Capone, the biggest thing they are going to bag Rump for is on Taxes like they have MOST other Modern Mob Bosses.  The similarities are striking.
Click to expand...


So besides the Russia and bribery thing, they've convinced you of that one too......huh?  

I'm fine with that as long as there is a Republican in the room to verify that he took an oath to tell the whole truth to Congress, and that the Republicans get to ask him questions.  Sure, they can ask him questions in the basement, but all information stays in that basement and not allowed to be public.  Irregardless, in the Senate, Mitch gets to call who he wants, and subpoena who he wants.  The Democrats are well aware of this, and that's why they probably won't take it to an actual impeachment vote.


----------



## IM2

The upcoming week is going to be very painful for the Trump lover.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> *"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation?"*
> 
> LOL
> 
> Literally no one is saying that, ya dumbfuck. That you keep thinking that's what's being said reveals how brain damaged you are.
> 
> *"If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*
> 
> Great, show where that treaty authorizes the president of the U.S. to make requests to the president of Ukraine to open up new investigations....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How about you show where the president is prohibited form introducing his AG, or asking for cooperation with his AG to the NEW president of Ukraine? Poor little short bus, your desperation is showing. ROFL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I accept your aversion from showing where the treaty authorizes the president to do what Trump did as tacit confession the treaty doesn't authorize Trump to ask the president of Ukraine to investigate a political rival.
> 
> It must really suck to constantly get schooled by someone you call, "short bus."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There you are, spazing out again. Would it be a crime if Biden weren't running? Come on short bus, be honest.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, it wouldn't be a crime if Biden wasn't a rival just like it wouldn't be a crime if Trump asked his own DoJ to investigate Biden who is a political rival.
> 
> Do you see now why you are such a retard for _thinking_ I said Biden was untouchable because he's running for office?
> 
> It must really suck to constantly get schooled by someone you call, "short bus."
Click to expand...



Poor little short bus, if Biden can be investigated if he wasn't running, then he can be investigated when he is. How Trump decides to pursue it is irrelevant, Bidens corruption likely occurred in Ukraine or they have some knowledge about it, asking Zelensky about cooperation is not a crime.

.


----------



## Lastamender

IM2 said:


> The upcoming week is going to be very painful for the Trump lover.


For lovers of the Constitution too.


----------



## Flopper

NotYourBody said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That ignores Reagan, Bush 41, and Bush the Lesser. None of them were impeached.
> 
> Getting an intern blow job is also an impeachable offense, don't forget that. I don't imagine that will be an issue for Trump because he has to pay for sex and interns don't get paid enough for that horror.
Click to expand...

True but not because the opposition did not try.   In 1987, Representative Henry B. Gonzalez introduced articles of impeachment against President Ronald Reagan regarding the Iran Contra affair.  There were resolutions of impeachment introduced in the House for both Bushs and of course Clinton got impeached.  Although there was no resolution introduced to impeach Obama, it was a threat that hung over him during his entire presidency.

Impeachment is a political process just like an election to change leadership of the country.  It's seldom done but every president is threaten with impeachment.  From the day the candidate wins the election, plans are being made to impeach him.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation?"*
> 
> LOL
> 
> Literally no one is saying that, ya dumbfuck. That you keep thinking that's what's being said reveals how brain damaged you are.
> 
> *"If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*
> 
> Great, show where that treaty authorizes the president of the U.S. to make requests to the president of Ukraine to open up new investigations....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you show where the president is prohibited form introducing his AG, or asking for cooperation with his AG to the NEW president of Ukraine? Poor little short bus, your desperation is showing. ROFL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I accept your aversion from showing where the treaty authorizes the president to do what Trump did as tacit confession the treaty doesn't authorize Trump to ask the president of Ukraine to investigate a political rival.
> 
> It must really suck to constantly get schooled by someone you call, "short bus."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There you are, spazing out again. Would it be a crime if Biden weren't running? Come on short bus, be honest.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, it wouldn't be a crime if Biden wasn't a rival just like it wouldn't be a crime if Trump asked his own DoJ to investigate Biden who is a political rival.
> 
> Do you see now why you are such a retard for _thinking_ I said Biden was untouchable because he's running for office?
> 
> It must really suck to constantly get schooled by someone you call, "short bus."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little short bus, if Biden can be investigated if he wasn't running, then he can be investigated when he is. How Trump decides to pursue it is irrelevant, Bidens corruption likely occurred in Ukraine or they have some knowledge about it, asking Zelensky about cooperation is not a crime.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Holyfuckingshit! 

WTF is wrong with you?? I say candidate Biden can be investigated if Trump had asked the DoJ to investigate him -- and you *still* think I'm saying Biden can't be investigated because he's a candidate. 

You're truly fucked in the head.


----------



## OKTexas

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you did.  What you said is that because Trump withheld money for whatever reason, and it benefits him, that's an impeachable offense, even though there's absolutely no evidence that his actions did anything for his campaign, given the fact Biden is not his challenger yet in the presidential race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't improve it.  What I said was:  "That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense."
> 
> What you've spilled on the page is some nonsense you wish I had said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you said is like the call transcript.  It's available for all to see.
> 
> Trump holds up money to Ukraine for whatever purposes he held it up for.  But because it may have also benefited him in the event he ran against Biden, that makes it an impeachable offense.  Did you not say that?
> 
> And if so, that means that Trump couldn't have held up the money for any reason, even if he knew it would end up in corrupt hands, because Biden is in the race.  Did you not say that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying it is just a coincidence that Trump withheld the military aid just days before the phone call.  And it's just coincidental that Trump dropped a request that Zelensky open a corruption investigation when discussing military aid in the phone conversation.  And of course, it's just a coincidence that Biden's son worked for the company to be investigated.  And it was coincidental that Trump fired the Ambassador to the Ukraine, who was not on the Trump team, just weeks before the phone call.  And of course Zelensky's much sought after meeting with the president was being delayed.
> *
> WOW! What a strange series of coincidences. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riddle me this:  If Zelensky took Trump's request as a threat, how is it he had no idea US aid was being held up?  I mean, if an inspector comes to my house to complain my house paint is chipping, and I offer him 100 to ignore it, we both know I bribed him.  I gave him a hundred bucks, and he got in his car and left.
> 
> What the left is trying to claim here, is that Trump bribed Zelensky, and Zelensky had no idea he'd just been bribed.  Yes, Trump wanted to know the association between Hunter and Ukraine.  After all, the drug addict got a job in a field he didn't know anything about, in a country he didn't know anything about; not even the language, all while his father was not only the VP, but in charge of goings on in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not claim Zelensky took Trump's request to be a threat at that time.  As you said, he did know the funds were frozen.  At that time, Zelensky would could consider it a simple request for a favor.  However, in about a week, Zelensky would learn Trump's request for a favor was not a request.
> 
> Zelensky was told to work with Juliana which made sense because Trump had removed the ambassador.   Obviously Juliana's part in this was to act as Trump's go between in regard to a public announcement of the investigation and providing details to the president.  No doubt, there would have been an announcement of an investigation had the whisleblower's complaint not come out about 2 weeks after the phone call.
Click to expand...



Who the hell is Juliana? Did you mean to say Giuliani?

.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Trumps next sentence was?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfucking cuck, Trump's next sentence was to *continue* talking about the prosecutor Biden got fired.
> 
> _"A lot of people are talking about that, the way they shut your very good prosecutor down and you had some very bad people involved."_​
> WTF is wrong with you??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And the next sentence was?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"Mr. Giuliani is a highly respected man."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit he didn't move straight to "the other thing"? Good job short bus.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, Giuliani admitted talking to the Ukrainian's about Biden. So talking about the prosecutor getting fired is Trump talking about Biden. Trump talking about Giuliani is still talking about Biden since that is what Giuliani was investigating.
> 
> It must really suck to continually get schooled by someone you call, "short bus."
Click to expand...



And the next sentence was?

.


----------



## WEATHER53

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Investigate them all.  But only picking one & wanting an announcement more than the actual investigation should be a hint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did any of the others have a son raking in millions from Burisma while they were running point for the country? Even officials from the maobama admin expressed concern, but when Trump express the same concern it's suddenly impeachable. Give me a freaking break.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOTHING that Biden may have done will undo what Trump has done. NOTHING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what he did: apply the signed treaty.
> 
> This one:
> 
> 
> We have a signed treaty to that effect....
> 
> 
> 
> If that is a problem.....
> ....why did Bill 'the rapist' Clinton sign a treaty with the Ukraine with exactly the same purpose?????
> 
> 
> *"Formal Title*
> 
> 
> Treaty Between the United States of America and Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters with Annex, signed at Kiev on July 22, 1998, and with an Exchange of Notes signed on September 30, 1999, which provides for its provisional application.
> *Date Received from President*
> 
> 
> 
> 11/10/1999 Text of Treaty Document available as:
> TXT"
> TREATY WITH UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS
> 
> __________
> 
> MESSAGE
> 
> from
> 
> THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES
> 
> transmitting
> 
> TREATY BETWEEN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA AND UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL
> *ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS *WITH ANNEX, SIGNED AT KIEV ON JULY 22,
> 1998, AND WITH AN EXCHANGE OF NOTES SIGNED ON SEPTEMBER 30, 1999, WHICH
> PROVIDES FOR ITS PROVISIONAL APPLICATION
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you didn't know this, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Presidents are not authorized to make such requests to Ukraine's president, under the provisions of that treaty.
> 
> Sadly, reality evades you.
Click to expand...

Incorrect. You  cannot read and words don’t change to suit your fancy


----------



## WEATHER53

RealDave said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden’s boasts on video in no uncertain terms of his quid pro quo threats yet Dems are trying to meticulous weave how Trump did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the fuck will you assholes get that Biden was working for America & FastAss Donnie was working for himself.
> 
> How God Damn stupid are you people?
Click to expand...

How was he working for himself?
At that time Biden was no threat to Trump but was a threat to the security of the USA.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfucking cuck, Trump's next sentence was to *continue* talking about the prosecutor Biden got fired.
> 
> _"A lot of people are talking about that, the way they shut your very good prosecutor down and you had some very bad people involved."_​
> WTF is wrong with you??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the next sentence was?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"Mr. Giuliani is a highly respected man."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit he didn't move straight to "the other thing"? Good job short bus.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, Giuliani admitted talking to the Ukrainian's about Biden. So talking about the prosecutor getting fired is Trump talking about Biden. Trump talking about Giuliani is still talking about Biden since that is what Giuliani was investigating.
> 
> It must really suck to continually get schooled by someone you call, "short bus."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And the next sentence was?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOL 

Poor deranged cuck, I already quoted Trump talking about the prosecutor who got fired by Biden right after he talked about CrowdStrike and the DNC server.  As always, your senility is noted and laughed at.

And Trump's next sentence was more about Giuliani.

_"He was the mayor of New York City, a great mayor, and I would like him to call you."_


----------



## WEATHER53

If this upcoming week is anything like last week then there won’t be a next week for the Dem traitors.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about you show where the president is prohibited form introducing his AG, or asking for cooperation with his AG to the NEW president of Ukraine? Poor little short bus, your desperation is showing. ROFL
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I accept your aversion from showing where the treaty authorizes the president to do what Trump did as tacit confession the treaty doesn't authorize Trump to ask the president of Ukraine to investigate a political rival.
> 
> It must really suck to constantly get schooled by someone you call, "short bus."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There you are, spazing out again. Would it be a crime if Biden weren't running? Come on short bus, be honest.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, it wouldn't be a crime if Biden wasn't a rival just like it wouldn't be a crime if Trump asked his own DoJ to investigate Biden who is a political rival.
> 
> Do you see now why you are such a retard for _thinking_ I said Biden was untouchable because he's running for office?
> 
> It must really suck to constantly get schooled by someone you call, "short bus."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little short bus, if Biden can be investigated if he wasn't running, then he can be investigated when he is. How Trump decides to pursue it is irrelevant, Bidens corruption likely occurred in Ukraine or they have some knowledge about it, asking Zelensky about cooperation is not a crime.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> WTF is wrong with you?? I say candidate Biden can be investigated if Trump had asked the DoJ to investigate him -- and you *still* think I'm saying Biden can't be investigated because he's a candidate.
> 
> You're truly fucked in the head.
Click to expand...



You mad short bus? Trump asked for cooperation with the AG 4 times during the call, that's not a crime.

.


----------



## Faun

WEATHER53 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Investigate them all.  But only picking one & wanting an announcement more than the actual investigation should be a hint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did any of the others have a son raking in millions from Burisma while they were running point for the country? Even officials from the maobama admin expressed concern, but when Trump express the same concern it's suddenly impeachable. Give me a freaking break.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOTHING that Biden may have done will undo what Trump has done. NOTHING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what he did: apply the signed treaty.
> 
> This one:
> 
> 
> We have a signed treaty to that effect....
> 
> 
> 
> If that is a problem.....
> ....why did Bill 'the rapist' Clinton sign a treaty with the Ukraine with exactly the same purpose?????
> 
> 
> *"Formal Title*
> 
> 
> Treaty Between the United States of America and Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters with Annex, signed at Kiev on July 22, 1998, and with an Exchange of Notes signed on September 30, 1999, which provides for its provisional application.
> *Date Received from President*
> 
> 
> 
> 11/10/1999 Text of Treaty Document available as:
> TXT"
> TREATY WITH UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS
> 
> __________
> 
> MESSAGE
> 
> from
> 
> THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES
> 
> transmitting
> 
> TREATY BETWEEN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA AND UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL
> *ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS *WITH ANNEX, SIGNED AT KIEV ON JULY 22,
> 1998, AND WITH AN EXCHANGE OF NOTES SIGNED ON SEPTEMBER 30, 1999, WHICH
> PROVIDES FOR ITS PROVISIONAL APPLICATION
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you didn't know this, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Presidents are not authorized to make such requests to Ukraine's president, under the provisions of that treaty.
> 
> Sadly, reality evades you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect. You  cannot read and words don’t change to suit your fancy
Click to expand...

Moron, why are you blaming me because you don't understand neither Trump nor Zelensky are the Cental Authority? 

_Article 2 provides for the establishment of Central Authorities and defines Central Authorities for purposes of the Treaty. For the United States, the Central Authority shall be the Attorney General or a person designated by the Attorney General. For Ukraine, the Central Authority shall be the Ministry of Justice and the Office of the Prosecutor General. The article provides that the Central Authorities shall communicate directly with one another for the purposes of the Treaty._​


----------



## RealDave

WEATHER53 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden’s boasts on video in no uncertain terms of his quid pro quo threats yet Dems are trying to meticulous weave how Trump did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the fuck will you assholes get that Biden was working for America & FastAss Donnie was working for himself.
> 
> How God Damn stupid are you people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was he working for himself?
> At that time Biden was no threat to Trump but was a threat to the security of the USA.
Click to expand...

Where should I start... Every four years we elect a President.    In 2020, Trump will be running against the Democrat nominee.  Democrat candidates are campaigning & the one who is leading a Joe Biden.  If only the Ukraine would announce they are opening an investigation into Joe Biden.  This would hurt Biden''s nomination  hopes & thereby take out a major Trump adversary.  Trump decided to withhold foreign aid to the Ukraine until they announce such an investigation.    And thus, Trump's action only helps himself.

Got it?


----------



## RealDave

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I accept your aversion from showing where the treaty authorizes the president to do what Trump did as tacit confession the treaty doesn't authorize Trump to ask the president of Ukraine to investigate a political rival.
> 
> It must really suck to constantly get schooled by someone you call, "short bus."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you are, spazing out again. Would it be a crime if Biden weren't running? Come on short bus, be honest.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, it wouldn't be a crime if Biden wasn't a rival just like it wouldn't be a crime if Trump asked his own DoJ to investigate Biden who is a political rival.
> 
> Do you see now why you are such a retard for _thinking_ I said Biden was untouchable because he's running for office?
> 
> It must really suck to constantly get schooled by someone you call, "short bus."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little short bus, if Biden can be investigated if he wasn't running, then he can be investigated when he is. How Trump decides to pursue it is irrelevant, Bidens corruption likely occurred in Ukraine or they have some knowledge about it, asking Zelensky about cooperation is not a crime.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> WTF is wrong with you?? I say candidate Biden can be investigated if Trump had asked the DoJ to investigate him -- and you *still* think I'm saying Biden can't be investigated because he's a candidate.
> 
> You're truly fucked in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mad short bus? Trump asked for cooperation with the AG 4 times during the call, that's not a crime.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Cooperation to take out a political adversary.  That is a crime


----------



## WEATHER53

RealDave said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden’s boasts on video in no uncertain terms of his quid pro quo threats yet Dems are trying to meticulous weave how Trump did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the fuck will you assholes get that Biden was working for America & FastAss Donnie was working for himself.
> 
> How God Damn stupid are you people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was he working for himself?
> At that time Biden was no threat to Trump but was a threat to the security of the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where should I start... Every four years we elect a President.    In 2020, Trump will be running against the Democrat nominee.  Democrat candidates are campaigning & the one who is leading a Joe Biden.  If only the Ukraine would announce they are opening an investigation into Joe Biden.  This would hurt Biden''s nomination  hopes & thereby take out a major Trump adversary.  Trump decided to withhold foreign aid to the Ukraine until they announce such an investigation.    And thus, Trump's action only helps himself.
> 
> Got it?
Click to expand...

You did not say a damn thing here.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

IM2 said:


> The upcoming week is going to be very painful for the Trump lover.



It is?  More painful than last week when the Democrats said the same thing?


----------



## The Original Tree

*Ratings for The Schitt Show?

Only 4% of Americans watched it for even a couple minutes before tuning to a better program.*


----------



## RealDave

WEATHER53 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden’s boasts on video in no uncertain terms of his quid pro quo threats yet Dems are trying to meticulous weave how Trump did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the fuck will you assholes get that Biden was working for America & FastAss Donnie was working for himself.
> 
> How God Damn stupid are you people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was he working for himself?
> At that time Biden was no threat to Trump but was a threat to the security of the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where should I start... Every four years we elect a President.    In 2020, Trump will be running against the Democrat nominee.  Democrat candidates are campaigning & the one who is leading a Joe Biden.  If only the Ukraine would announce they are opening an investigation into Joe Biden.  This would hurt Biden''s nomination  hopes & thereby take out a major Trump adversary.  Trump decided to withhold foreign aid to the Ukraine until they announce such an investigation.    And thus, Trump's action only helps himself.
> 
> Got it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did not say a damn thing here.
Click to expand...

 Well, actually I did.  You know I did.   Your post is just stupid.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I accept your aversion from showing where the treaty authorizes the president to do what Trump did as tacit confession the treaty doesn't authorize Trump to ask the president of Ukraine to investigate a political rival.
> 
> It must really suck to constantly get schooled by someone you call, "short bus."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you are, spazing out again. Would it be a crime if Biden weren't running? Come on short bus, be honest.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, it wouldn't be a crime if Biden wasn't a rival just like it wouldn't be a crime if Trump asked his own DoJ to investigate Biden who is a political rival.
> 
> Do you see now why you are such a retard for _thinking_ I said Biden was untouchable because he's running for office?
> 
> It must really suck to constantly get schooled by someone you call, "short bus."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little short bus, if Biden can be investigated if he wasn't running, then he can be investigated when he is. How Trump decides to pursue it is irrelevant, Bidens corruption likely occurred in Ukraine or they have some knowledge about it, asking Zelensky about cooperation is not a crime.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> WTF is wrong with you?? I say candidate Biden can be investigated if Trump had asked the DoJ to investigate him -- and you *still* think I'm saying Biden can't be investigated because he's a candidate.
> 
> You're truly fucked in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mad short bus? Trump asked for cooperation with the AG 4 times during the call, that's not a crime.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOL

Why would I be mad at an idiot who makes me laugh? 

And Trump lied. I already showed you the DoJ said Trump didn't ask Barr to look into it. Just like Trump also lied to Zelensky about Biden stopping a prosecution by getting Shokin fired -- there was no such prosecution. There wasn't even an active investigation.

And Trumo didn't merely ask for cooperation into an investigation that didn't actually exist -- he asked Zelensky to look into it...

_"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it... *"_​


----------



## Flopper

PoliticalChic said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*
> 
> It is against the law to ask a foreign government to investigate your political rival. Get that through your think skulls Trumpers. Stop being disingenuous.
> 
> 
> 
> Your side lost the election, IM2, move on and vote him out in a year.
> No laws have been broken and Schiff and Pelosi know it, they are just trying to muddy the waters for
> the inept and confused.  Your stable of mules couldn't win an election for dog catcher....and they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (R) nutters need to move on from that tired old excuse.   if that happened, then y'all could finally stop bring up hillary everytime you hafta defend donny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this plan.
> 
> If the Democrats were actually clever.......they'd hold the hearings......*and then vote not to impeach.*
> 
> Why?
> a. they know the Republican Senate is a dead end for the ploy
> b. independent voters have made clear that they are sick of the charade
> c. the only hope is to damage Trump for the election....and they can see that it isn't working
> d. they realize that if it gets to the Senate.....the Republicans can recall not just the same 'witnesses'...and ask what they want
> and when they want....
> e. but they can call Schiff to testify!!!!
Click to expand...

Yes, they could one up the Senate by not impeaching Trump and saying they will leave it to the voters to decide.  However, that won't work. Trump would claim a victory stating it was another democrat witch hunt to discredit him.  I think the democrats have gone too far to back down now. 

Also, there are a lot of witness yet to testify and there may be more.  Unlike last week's witnesses, the upcoming witnesses are much closer to Trump which means they could make things a lot worse for Trump such that a Senate acquittal might be impossible.  If republican senators see Trump as a looser, they will desert him.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the next sentence was?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> _"Mr. Giuliani is a highly respected man."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit he didn't move straight to "the other thing"? Good job short bus.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, Giuliani admitted talking to the Ukrainian's about Biden. So talking about the prosecutor getting fired is Trump talking about Biden. Trump talking about Giuliani is still talking about Biden since that is what Giuliani was investigating.
> 
> It must really suck to continually get schooled by someone you call, "short bus."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And the next sentence was?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Poor deranged cuck, I already quoted Trump talking about the prosecutor who got fired by Biden right after he talked about CrowdStrike and the DNC server.  As always, your senility is noted and laughed at.
> 
> And Trump's next sentence was more about Giuliani.
> 
> _"He was the mayor of New York City, a great mayor, and I would like him to call you."_
Click to expand...



And there are three more sentences regarding Rudy before he moves to the ambassador, all that preceded your "other thing" LMAO




Carry on short bus, you've been proven a liar. Deal with it.

.


----------



## OKTexas

RealDave said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you are, spazing out again. Would it be a crime if Biden weren't running? Come on short bus, be honest.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, it wouldn't be a crime if Biden wasn't a rival just like it wouldn't be a crime if Trump asked his own DoJ to investigate Biden who is a political rival.
> 
> Do you see now why you are such a retard for _thinking_ I said Biden was untouchable because he's running for office?
> 
> It must really suck to constantly get schooled by someone you call, "short bus."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little short bus, if Biden can be investigated if he wasn't running, then he can be investigated when he is. How Trump decides to pursue it is irrelevant, Bidens corruption likely occurred in Ukraine or they have some knowledge about it, asking Zelensky about cooperation is not a crime.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> WTF is wrong with you?? I say candidate Biden can be investigated if Trump had asked the DoJ to investigate him -- and you *still* think I'm saying Biden can't be investigated because he's a candidate.
> 
> You're truly fucked in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mad short bus? Trump asked for cooperation with the AG 4 times during the call, that's not a crime.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cooperation to take out a political adversary.  That is a crime
Click to expand...



No it's not. LMAO Well unless you think running for office makes you immune form investigation. If you think that then you best tell shitt.

.


----------



## Flopper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't improve it.  What I said was:  "That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense."
> 
> What you've spilled on the page is some nonsense you wish I had said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you said is like the call transcript.  It's available for all to see.
> 
> Trump holds up money to Ukraine for whatever purposes he held it up for.  But because it may have also benefited him in the event he ran against Biden, that makes it an impeachable offense.  Did you not say that?
> 
> And if so, that means that Trump couldn't have held up the money for any reason, even if he knew it would end up in corrupt hands, because Biden is in the race.  Did you not say that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying it is just a coincidence that Trump withheld the military aid just days before the phone call.  And it's just coincidental that Trump dropped a request that Zelensky open a corruption investigation when discussing military aid in the phone conversation.  And of course, it's just a coincidence that Biden's son worked for the company to be investigated.  And it was coincidental that Trump fired the Ambassador to the Ukraine, who was not on the Trump team, just weeks before the phone call.  And of course Zelensky's much sought after meeting with the president was being delayed.
> *
> WOW! What a strange series of coincidences. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does it matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure it doesn't matter to you if a president bribes a foreign power with military aid in order to discredit his political opposition.  However, most people would consider that misuse of executive power, bribery, and a violation of his oath of office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  We're all behind you.  Just give us empirical evidence that Trump did such a thing, because so far, not one of you has been able to do it yet.
Click to expand...

You may hear that next week as more witnesses closer to Trump start testifying.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"Mr. Giuliani is a highly respected man."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit he didn't move straight to "the other thing"? Good job short bus.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, Giuliani admitted talking to the Ukrainian's about Biden. So talking about the prosecutor getting fired is Trump talking about Biden. Trump talking about Giuliani is still talking about Biden since that is what Giuliani was investigating.
> 
> It must really suck to continually get schooled by someone you call, "short bus."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And the next sentence was?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Poor deranged cuck, I already quoted Trump talking about the prosecutor who got fired by Biden right after he talked about CrowdStrike and the DNC server.  As always, your senility is noted and laughed at.
> 
> And Trump's next sentence was more about Giuliani.
> 
> _"He was the mayor of New York City, a great mayor, and I would like him to call you."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And there are three more sentences regarding Rudy before he moves to the ambassador, all that preceded your "other thing" LMAO
> 
> View attachment 290385
> Carry on short bus, you've been proven a liar. Deal with it.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Dumbfuck cuck, the very next thing Trump talked about after asking Zelensky to look into CrowdStrike/DNC server was about the prosecutor Biden got fired. Shokin was about Biden and Giuliani was about Biden. Mentioning the ambassador before continuing about Biden matches the definition of _*"continue"*_ I posted earlier for your edification. 

It must really suck to constantly get schooled by someone you call, "short bus."


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you are, spazing out again. Would it be a crime if Biden weren't running? Come on short bus, be honest.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, it wouldn't be a crime if Biden wasn't a rival just like it wouldn't be a crime if Trump asked his own DoJ to investigate Biden who is a political rival.
> 
> Do you see now why you are such a retard for _thinking_ I said Biden was untouchable because he's running for office?
> 
> It must really suck to constantly get schooled by someone you call, "short bus."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little short bus, if Biden can be investigated if he wasn't running, then he can be investigated when he is. How Trump decides to pursue it is irrelevant, Bidens corruption likely occurred in Ukraine or they have some knowledge about it, asking Zelensky about cooperation is not a crime.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> WTF is wrong with you?? I say candidate Biden can be investigated if Trump had asked the DoJ to investigate him -- and you *still* think I'm saying Biden can't be investigated because he's a candidate.
> 
> You're truly fucked in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mad short bus? Trump asked for cooperation with the AG 4 times during the call, that's not a crime.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Why would I be mad at an idiot who makes me laugh?
> 
> And Trump lied. I already showed you the DoJ said Trump didn't ask Barr to look into it. Just like Trump also lied to Zelensky about Biden stopping a prosecution by getting Shokin fired -- there was no such prosecution. There wasn't even an active investigation.
> 
> And Trumo didn't merely ask for cooperation into an investigation that didn't actually exist -- he asked Zelensky to look into it...
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it... *"_​
Click to expand...



If raising questions about Bidens corruption would hurt his chances at the nomination, why would Trump have to ask anyone for assistance? Wouldn't he just pose the question in a rally or something? I guess your limited short bus abilities just don't allow you to think these things through. The commie hearings are bringing up more questions about Biden than Trump ever could by himself. Is shitt one of your bus mates?

.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, it wouldn't be a crime if Biden wasn't a rival just like it wouldn't be a crime if Trump asked his own DoJ to investigate Biden who is a political rival.
> 
> Do you see now why you are such a retard for _thinking_ I said Biden was untouchable because he's running for office?
> 
> It must really suck to constantly get schooled by someone you call, "short bus."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little short bus, if Biden can be investigated if he wasn't running, then he can be investigated when he is. How Trump decides to pursue it is irrelevant, Bidens corruption likely occurred in Ukraine or they have some knowledge about it, asking Zelensky about cooperation is not a crime.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> WTF is wrong with you?? I say candidate Biden can be investigated if Trump had asked the DoJ to investigate him -- and you *still* think I'm saying Biden can't be investigated because he's a candidate.
> 
> You're truly fucked in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mad short bus? Trump asked for cooperation with the AG 4 times during the call, that's not a crime.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Why would I be mad at an idiot who makes me laugh?
> 
> And Trump lied. I already showed you the DoJ said Trump didn't ask Barr to look into it. Just like Trump also lied to Zelensky about Biden stopping a prosecution by getting Shokin fired -- there was no such prosecution. There wasn't even an active investigation.
> 
> And Trumo didn't merely ask for cooperation into an investigation that didn't actually exist -- he asked Zelensky to look into it...
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it... *"_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If raising questions about Bidens corruption would hurt his chances at the nomination, why would Trump have to ask anyone for assistance? Wouldn't he just pose the question in a rally or something? I guess your limited short bus abilities just don't allow you to think these things through. The commie hearings are bringing up more questions about Biden than Trump ever could by himself. Is shitt one of your bus mates?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Moron, who said Trump couldn't do that at a rally? Who said Trump had to ask for assistance?

You're so fucked in the head, you're now making up shit you _think_ people are saying because you lost this debate so miserably and you can't argue with what people are actually saying.


----------



## Flopper

OKTexas said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't improve it.  What I said was:  "That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense."
> 
> What you've spilled on the page is some nonsense you wish I had said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you said is like the call transcript.  It's available for all to see.
> 
> Trump holds up money to Ukraine for whatever purposes he held it up for.  But because it may have also benefited him in the event he ran against Biden, that makes it an impeachable offense.  Did you not say that?
> 
> And if so, that means that Trump couldn't have held up the money for any reason, even if he knew it would end up in corrupt hands, because Biden is in the race.  Did you not say that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying it is just a coincidence that Trump withheld the military aid just days before the phone call.  And it's just coincidental that Trump dropped a request that Zelensky open a corruption investigation when discussing military aid in the phone conversation.  And of course, it's just a coincidence that Biden's son worked for the company to be investigated.  And it was coincidental that Trump fired the Ambassador to the Ukraine, who was not on the Trump team, just weeks before the phone call.  And of course Zelensky's much sought after meeting with the president was being delayed.
> *
> WOW! What a strange series of coincidences. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep perpetrating the lies. Zelensky didn't take office till May, the Ambassador was reassigned, not fired, the same month. Trump held the aid till he got a feel for Zelensky and saw who he was appointing. Nothing unusual about that, given Ukraines history. And they weren't discussing military aid, they were talking about a arms deal unrelated to the aid.
> 
> Also Biden was the administrations point man in Ukraine at the same time billions, in US aid, disappeared from the bank that was owned by his sons employer and not a damn thing was done about it. If that were the case in the Trump administration you commies would be all over it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, she was recalled, not fired.  However, in diplomatic circles recalling an ambassador is done either because of displeasure with actions of the country or the ambassador.  If Trump had fired her, then there  would be the question of cause and obviously he did not want to attract the media attention.
> 
> If freezing military aid with the election of a new president was a usual occurrence, then why was congress not notified as required?  And why was the transcript of the call secured with top secret document.   I think the fact is the whole episode of freezing military aid and attempting to bride the Zelensky was meant to be kept secret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seems I said she was "reassigned, not fired", should I use a larger font? And the aid was only on hold for a few weeks while Trump got a feel for the new administration in a very corrupt country.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Just another coincidence?  BTW, the freeze on the aid was not released till Sept 11, a few days before the impeachment inquiry began.  The aid was frozen before July 3rd.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you did.  What you said is that because Trump withheld money for whatever reason, and it benefits him, that's an impeachable offense, even though there's absolutely no evidence that his actions did anything for his campaign, given the fact Biden is not his challenger yet in the presidential race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't improve it.  What I said was:  "That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense."
> 
> What you've spilled on the page is some nonsense you wish I had said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you said is like the call transcript.  It's available for all to see.
> 
> Trump holds up money to Ukraine for whatever purposes he held it up for.  But because it may have also benefited him in the event he ran against Biden, that makes it an impeachable offense.  Did you not say that?
> 
> And if so, that means that Trump couldn't have held up the money for any reason, even if he knew it would end up in corrupt hands, because Biden is in the race.  Did you not say that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying it is just a coincidence that Trump withheld the military aid just days before the phone call.  And it's just coincidental that Trump dropped a request that Zelensky open a corruption investigation when discussing military aid in the phone conversation.  And of course, it's just a coincidence that Biden's son worked for the company to be investigated.  And it was coincidental that Trump fired the Ambassador to the Ukraine, who was not on the Trump team, just weeks before the phone call.  And of course Zelensky's much sought after meeting with the president was being delayed.
> *
> WOW! What a strange series of coincidences. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riddle me this:  If Zelensky took Trump's request as a threat, how is it he had no idea US aid was being held up?  I mean, if an inspector comes to my house to complain my house paint is chipping, and I offer him 100 to ignore it, we both know I bribed him.  I gave him a hundred bucks, and he got in his car and left.
> 
> What the left is trying to claim here, is that Trump bribed Zelensky, and Zelensky had no idea he'd just been bribed.  Yes, Trump wanted to know the association between Hunter and Ukraine.  After all, the drug addict got a job in a field he didn't know anything about, in a country he didn't know anything about; not even the language, all while his father was not only the VP, but in charge of goings on in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not claim Zelensky took Trump's request to be a threat at that time.  As you said, he did know the funds were frozen.  At that time, Zelensky would could consider it a simple request for a favor.  However, in about a week, Zelensky would learn Trump's request for a favor was not a request.
> 
> Zelensky was told to work with Juliana which made sense because Trump had removed the ambassador.   Obviously Juliana's part in this was to act as Trump's go between in regard to a public announcement of the investigation and providing details to the president.  No doubt, there would have been an announcement of an investigation had the whisleblower's complaint not come out about 2 weeks after the phone call.
Click to expand...


Again, more Thought Police claims.  And please tell me where you purchased that crystal ball, because all the ones I purchased never seemed to work.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden’s boasts on video in no uncertain terms of his quid pro quo threats yet Dems are trying to meticulous weave how Trump did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the fuck will you assholes get that Biden was working for America & FastAss Donnie was working for himself.
> 
> How God Damn stupid are you people?
Click to expand...


I didn't realize that Burisma and America were interchangeable.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, because we all know that this isn't a witch hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well i know that if it were & president tinkles had the evidence to show it was, he sure as hell would do EVERYTHING he could to show the witch hunters how wrong they were.  he would hold a televised 'event' with spotlights, a red carpet, & probably make it a pay per view so he could make $$$ off it.
> 
> but none of that is gonna happen.  & we both know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then maybe we can make a trade:  Ask the President for those witnesses, and in return, we get to question the whistleblower and the person he or she got their information from; the person that was listening on the phone.
> 
> Sound like a good deal to you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds more like the Kavanaugh scam that never was. How about burden of proof goes on the prosecution, and you don’t have to do or say anything. Like in real criminal law? It’s good enough for everything else. Shit, the alleged victim said he wasn’t a victim, and that’s not good enough. WTF?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just trying to demonstrate to these hypocrites that they are hypocrites.
> 
> They want Trump to give them anything and everything for them to try and prove guilt, yet they defend Schiff Face when he doesn't do the same for his defense.  Their claim is Trump is trying to hide something, while it is they who are hiding things by not bringing all their evidence forward.  So far, they brought nothing.
> 
> Schiff Face kept secret meetings taking place in the basement for weeks, and carefully choosing the so-called witnesses that he though made his best case.  Now we see his best witnesses are nothing but he said/ she said people, and nothing of substance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have news, overhearing a conversation is not hearsay.  Witnesses matter.
> 
> Trump is toast.
Click to expand...


You can't impeach somebody over what somebody said they heard, because liars are everywhere in the Democrat party.


----------



## Ropey

Please impeach and forward said impeachment to the Senate for investigation...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you said is like the call transcript.  It's available for all to see.
> 
> Trump holds up money to Ukraine for whatever purposes he held it up for.  But because it may have also benefited him in the event he ran against Biden, that makes it an impeachable offense.  Did you not say that?
> 
> And if so, that means that Trump couldn't have held up the money for any reason, even if he knew it would end up in corrupt hands, because Biden is in the race.  Did you not say that???
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying it is just a coincidence that Trump withheld the military aid just days before the phone call.  And it's just coincidental that Trump dropped a request that Zelensky open a corruption investigation when discussing military aid in the phone conversation.  And of course, it's just a coincidence that Biden's son worked for the company to be investigated.  And it was coincidental that Trump fired the Ambassador to the Ukraine, who was not on the Trump team, just weeks before the phone call.  And of course Zelensky's much sought after meeting with the president was being delayed.
> *
> WOW! What a strange series of coincidences. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does it matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure it doesn't matter to you if a president bribes a foreign power with military aid in order to discredit his political opposition.  However, most people would consider that misuse of executive power, bribery, and a violation of his oath of office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  We're all behind you.  Just give us empirical evidence that Trump did such a thing, because so far, not one of you has been able to do it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may hear that next week as more witnesses closer to Trump start testifying.
Click to expand...


Keep dreaming.  Usually they put their strongest witnesses up first.  They shot their load.  It's over.  What we were treated to was several people who stated in front of Congress they had no first hand knowledge about anything with Trump and the supposed bribery, or quid pro quo, or whatever term they are calming now.  But here's the stupidity of all this: 

First off, a President delaying funds is not an impeachable offense.  Secondly, you can't bribe or blackmail (another lib word going around) a person when the so called subject has no idea they are being bribed.  Thirdly, Trump never got anything in return either before or after the funds were released.  Fourth of course, nobody can claim Trump was using bribery in effort to promote his campaign, because nobody knows who he'll be running against yet.  Lastly, the best thing for Trump would be to have Biden as his opponent.  I can't think of anybody more confused, more out of touch in that pathetic Democrat lineup than Biden.


----------



## NotYourBody

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, it wouldn't be a crime if Biden wasn't a rival just like it wouldn't be a crime if Trump asked his own DoJ to investigate Biden who is a political rival.
> 
> Do you see now why you are such a retard for _thinking_ I said Biden was untouchable because he's running for office?
> 
> It must really suck to constantly get schooled by someone you call, "short bus."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little short bus, if Biden can be investigated if he wasn't running, then he can be investigated when he is. How Trump decides to pursue it is irrelevant, Bidens corruption likely occurred in Ukraine or they have some knowledge about it, asking Zelensky about cooperation is not a crime.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> WTF is wrong with you?? I say candidate Biden can be investigated if Trump had asked the DoJ to investigate him -- and you *still* think I'm saying Biden can't be investigated because he's a candidate.
> 
> You're truly fucked in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mad short bus? Trump asked for cooperation with the AG 4 times during the call, that's not a crime.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Why would I be mad at an idiot who makes me laugh?
> 
> And Trump lied. I already showed you the DoJ said Trump didn't ask Barr to look into it. Just like Trump also lied to Zelensky about Biden stopping a prosecution by getting Shokin fired -- there was no such prosecution. There wasn't even an active investigation.
> 
> And Trumo didn't merely ask for cooperation into an investigation that didn't actually exist -- he asked Zelensky to look into it...
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it... *"_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If raising questions about Bidens corruption would hurt his chances at the nomination, why would Trump have to ask anyone for assistance? Wouldn't he just pose the question in a rally or something? I guess your limited short bus abilities just don't allow you to think these things through. The commie hearings are bringing up more questions about Biden than Trump ever could by himself. Is shitt one of your bus mates?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Your reasoning is flawed because nobody pays attention to Trump rallies except red state nutters.

Also, Trump wanted the Ukraine's to announce an investigation into the Bidens. He probably thought it would give his claims against the Bidens more legitimacy if a foreign government started an investigation. 

I'm sure Trump planned to claim he had nothing to do with it.


----------



## NotYourBody

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying it is just a coincidence that Trump withheld the military aid just days before the phone call.  And it's just coincidental that Trump dropped a request that Zelensky open a corruption investigation when discussing military aid in the phone conversation.  And of course, it's just a coincidence that Biden's son worked for the company to be investigated.  And it was coincidental that Trump fired the Ambassador to the Ukraine, who was not on the Trump team, just weeks before the phone call.  And of course Zelensky's much sought after meeting with the president was being delayed.
> *
> WOW! What a strange series of coincidences. *
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure it doesn't matter to you if a president bribes a foreign power with military aid in order to discredit his political opposition.  However, most people would consider that misuse of executive power, bribery, and a violation of his oath of office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  We're all behind you.  Just give us empirical evidence that Trump did such a thing, because so far, not one of you has been able to do it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may hear that next week as more witnesses closer to Trump start testifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming.  Usually they put their strongest witnesses up first.  They shot their load.  It's over.  What we were treated to was several people who stated in front of Congress they had no first hand knowledge about anything with Trump and the supposed bribery, or quid pro quo, or whatever term they are calming now.  But here's the stupidity of all this:
> 
> First off, a President delaying funds is not an impeachable offense.  Secondly, you can't bribe or blackmail (another lib word going around) a person when the so called subject has no idea they are being bribed.  Thirdly, Trump never got anything in return either before or after the funds were released.  Fourth of course, nobody can claim Trump was using bribery in effort to promote his campaign, because nobody knows who he'll be running against yet.  Lastly, the best thing for Trump would be to have Biden as his opponent.  I can't think of anybody more confused, more out of touch in that pathetic Democrat lineup than Biden.
Click to expand...


You wish it was over. This week, for your viewing pleasure, we have:

Tuesday -
 Jennifer Williams, aide to Mike Pence
 Lt Col Alexander Vindman, NSC aide
 Kurt Volker, former US special envoy to Ukraine
 Tim Morrison, NSC aide

Wednesday - 
  Gordon Sondland, US Ambassador to the European Union
  Laura Cooper, Deputy Asst Secy of Defence
  David Hale, Under Secy of State for Political Affairs

Thursday - 
  Fiona Hill, Former White House Russia Expert

I am especially interested in the testimony of Vindman and Sondland. 

I bought an extra large bag of impeachment blend popcorn. I can't wait.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

WEATHER53 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he cannot ask a foreign country to investigate his political opponents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Investigate them all.  But only picking one & wanting an announcement more than the actual investigation should be a hint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did any of the others have a son raking in millions from Burisma while they were running point for the country? Even officials from the maobama admin expressed concern, but when Trump express the same concern it's suddenly impeachable. Give me a freaking break.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOTHING that Biden may have done will undo what Trump has done. NOTHING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct since Trump has done nothing there is nothing to be undone.
> Thank you for starting that fact based statement
Click to expand...


----------



## jc456

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That ignores Reagan, Bush 41, and Bush the Lesser. None of them were impeached.
> 
> Getting an intern blow job is also an impeachable offense, don't forget that. I don't imagine that will be an issue for Trump because he has to pay for sex and interns don't get paid enough for that horror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The blowjob was not an impeachable offense.  Are you so much of a dumbass that you cannot read the Articles of Impeachment for Bubba Clinton?
> 
> He lied under oath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About an intern blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lied, proven. Why does it matter about what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Jesus fucking Christ! Will you people please get on topic or just shut the fuck up. Do you even understand the difference between Clinton's actions and Trump's in relation to national security, the integrity of the constitution and the  founders intent regarding impeachment? I don't think so.
> 
> Where the impeachment case stands as Democrats prepare to bring a barrage of new witnesses
Click to expand...

No not at all explain?

Are you of the position that trump can’t respond in kind?

He was treated maliciously

MALICIOUSLY

This entire inquiry is malicious


----------



## Astrostar

mascale said:


> The Law Enforcement Assistance and Cooperation Treaty with Ukraine specifies that the designated officials of the two nations are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Minister of Justice, (3.1.d.).  The treaty binds those two offices--and so the usual rules in both nations, regarding those offices:  In the Treaty.  So from the New York Times, about the phone--Barbarous Anti-American sentiment is apparently what the White House has documented.
> 
> "A Justice Department official said that Mr. Barr had no knowledge of the call until the director of national intelligence and the intelligence community’s inspector general sent the department the whistle-blower’s criminal referral late last month, and that Mr. Trump has not spoken with the attorney general “about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son.”
> 
> Political interference is not considered cause, stated in the Treaty provisions.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/106/cdoc/tdoc16/CDOC-106tdoc16.pdf
> 
> Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hatter waving takes on a new appearance.  "Banzai! Surprise!" Attack on the USA apparently is supported--or on Ukraine, or Crimea!)


Help please.  Trump calls Jennifer Williams a "Never trumper."  She is a member of Pence's staff.  If she is a Never trumper," why was she hired in the first place?  Duh.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

jc456 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> That ignores Reagan, Bush 41, and Bush the Lesser. None of them were impeached.
> 
> Getting an intern blow job is also an impeachable offense, don't forget that. I don't imagine that will be an issue for Trump because he has to pay for sex and interns don't get paid enough for that horror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blowjob was not an impeachable offense.  Are you so much of a dumbass that you cannot read the Articles of Impeachment for Bubba Clinton?
> 
> He lied under oath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About an intern blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lied, proven. Why does it matter about what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Jesus fucking Christ! Will you people please get on topic or just shut the fuck up. Do you even understand the difference between Clinton's actions and Trump's in relation to national security, the integrity of the constitution and the  founders intent regarding impeachment? I don't think so.
> 
> Where the impeachment case stands as Democrats prepare to bring a barrage of new witnesses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No not at all explain?
> 
> Are you of the position that trump can’t respond in kind?
> 
> He was treated maliciously
> 
> MALICIOUSLY
> 
> This entire inquiry is malicious
Click to expand...


----------



## jc456

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> The blowjob was not an impeachable offense.  Are you so much of a dumbass that you cannot read the Articles of Impeachment for Bubba Clinton?
> 
> He lied under oath.
> 
> 
> 
> About an intern blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lied, proven. Why does it matter about what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Jesus fucking Christ! Will you people please get on topic or just shut the fuck up. Do you even understand the difference between Clinton's actions and Trump's in relation to national security, the integrity of the constitution and the  founders intent regarding impeachment? I don't think so.
> 
> Where the impeachment case stands as Democrats prepare to bring a barrage of new witnesses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No not at all explain?
> 
> Are you of the position that trump can’t respond in kind?
> 
> He was treated maliciously
> 
> MALICIOUSLY
> 
> This entire inquiry is malicious
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That’s you now for three years, thanks for the selfy


----------



## jc456

Astrostar said:


> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Law Enforcement Assistance and Cooperation Treaty with Ukraine specifies that the designated officials of the two nations are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Minister of Justice, (3.1.d.).  The treaty binds those two offices--and so the usual rules in both nations, regarding those offices:  In the Treaty.  So from the New York Times, about the phone--Barbarous Anti-American sentiment is apparently what the White House has documented.
> 
> "A Justice Department official said that Mr. Barr had no knowledge of the call until the director of national intelligence and the intelligence community’s inspector general sent the department the whistle-blower’s criminal referral late last month, and that Mr. Trump has not spoken with the attorney general “about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son.”
> 
> Political interference is not considered cause, stated in the Treaty provisions.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/106/cdoc/tdoc16/CDOC-106tdoc16.pdf
> 
> Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hatter waving takes on a new appearance.  "Banzai! Surprise!" Attack on the USA apparently is supported--or on Ukraine, or Crimea!)
> 
> 
> 
> Help please.  Trump calls Jennifer Williams a "Never trumper."  She is a member of Pence's staff.  If she is a Never trumper," why was she hired in the first place?  Duh.
Click to expand...

Who cares


----------



## jc456

NotYourBody said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it matter?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it doesn't matter to you if a president bribes a foreign power with military aid in order to discredit his political opposition.  However, most people would consider that misuse of executive power, bribery, and a violation of his oath of office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  We're all behind you.  Just give us empirical evidence that Trump did such a thing, because so far, not one of you has been able to do it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may hear that next week as more witnesses closer to Trump start testifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming.  Usually they put their strongest witnesses up first.  They shot their load.  It's over.  What we were treated to was several people who stated in front of Congress they had no first hand knowledge about anything with Trump and the supposed bribery, or quid pro quo, or whatever term they are calming now.  But here's the stupidity of all this:
> 
> First off, a President delaying funds is not an impeachable offense.  Secondly, you can't bribe or blackmail (another lib word going around) a person when the so called subject has no idea they are being bribed.  Thirdly, Trump never got anything in return either before or after the funds were released.  Fourth of course, nobody can claim Trump was using bribery in effort to promote his campaign, because nobody knows who he'll be running against yet.  Lastly, the best thing for Trump would be to have Biden as his opponent.  I can't think of anybody more confused, more out of touch in that pathetic Democrat lineup than Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish it was over. This week, for your viewing pleasure, we have:
> 
> Tuesday -
> Jennifer Williams, aide to Mike Pence
> Lt Col Alexander Vindman, NSC aide
> Kurt Volker, former US special envoy to Ukraine
> Tim Morrison, NSC aide
> 
> Wednesday -
> Gordon Sondland, US Ambassador to the European Union
> Laura Cooper, Deputy Asst Secy of Defence
> David Hale, Under Secy of State for Political Affairs
> 
> Thursday -
> Fiona Hill, Former White House Russia Expert
> 
> I am especially interested in the testimony of Vindman and Sondland.
> 
> I bought an extra large bag of impeachment blend popcorn. I can't wait.
Click to expand...

Hahaha hahaha hahaha hahaha dude, really? Hahaha hahaha


----------



## jc456

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, because we all know that this isn't a witch hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well i know that if it were & president tinkles had the evidence to show it was, he sure as hell would do EVERYTHING he could to show the witch hunters how wrong they were.  he would hold a televised 'event' with spotlights, a red carpet, & probably make it a pay per view so he could make $$$ off it.
> 
> but none of that is gonna happen.  & we both know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then maybe we can make a trade:  Ask the President for those witnesses, and in return, we get to question the whistleblower and the person he or she got their information from; the person that was listening on the phone.
> 
> Sound like a good deal to you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds more like the Kavanaugh scam that never was. How about burden of proof goes on the prosecution, and you don’t have to do or say anything. Like in real criminal law? It’s good enough for everything else. Shit, the alleged victim said he wasn’t a victim, and that’s not good enough. WTF?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just trying to demonstrate to these hypocrites that they are hypocrites.
> 
> They want Trump to give them anything and everything for them to try and prove guilt, yet they defend Schiff Face when he doesn't do the same for his defense.  Their claim is Trump is trying to hide something, while it is they who are hiding things by not bringing all their evidence forward.  So far, they brought nothing.
> 
> Schiff Face kept secret meetings taking place in the basement for weeks, and carefully choosing the so-called witnesses that he though made his best case.  Now we see his best witnesses are nothing but he said/ she said people, and nothing of substance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have news, overhearing a conversation is not hearsay.  Witnesses matter.
> 
> Trump is toast.
Click to expand...

Overhearing is only one side.


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying it is just a coincidence that Trump withheld the military aid just days before the phone call.  And it's just coincidental that Trump dropped a request that Zelensky open a corruption investigation when discussing military aid in the phone conversation.  And of course, it's just a coincidence that Biden's son worked for the company to be investigated.  And it was coincidental that Trump fired the Ambassador to the Ukraine, who was not on the Trump team, just weeks before the phone call.  And of course Zelensky's much sought after meeting with the president was being delayed.
> *
> WOW! What a strange series of coincidences. *
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure it doesn't matter to you if a president bribes a foreign power with military aid in order to discredit his political opposition.  However, most people would consider that misuse of executive power, bribery, and a violation of his oath of office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  We're all behind you.  Just give us empirical evidence that Trump did such a thing, because so far, not one of you has been able to do it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may hear that next week as more witnesses closer to Trump start testifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming.  Usually they put their strongest witnesses up first.  They shot their load.  It's over.  What we were treated to was several people who stated in front of Congress they had no first hand knowledge about anything with Trump and the supposed bribery, or quid pro quo, or whatever term they are calming now.  But here's the stupidity of all this:
> 
> First off, a President delaying funds is not an impeachable offense.  Secondly, you can't bribe or blackmail (another lib word going around) a person when the so called subject has no idea they are being bribed.  Thirdly, Trump never got anything in return either before or after the funds were released.  Fourth of course, nobody can claim Trump was using bribery in effort to promote his campaign, because nobody knows who he'll be running against yet.  Lastly, the best thing for Trump would be to have Biden as his opponent.  I can't think of anybody more confused, more out of touch in that pathetic Democrat lineup than Biden.
Click to expand...


First, jackass, why would the President of the Ukraine admit he accepted a bribe?  Second, why would he piss off Trump when Trump controlled the funding.

Using funds to try to bribe a foreign official is illegal

Biden was leading in the polls.  Joe Biden was the centrist.  He was kicking Trumps ass in e ery poll.

Nice Try but Trump is toast.


----------



## luchitociencia

I know some of "strategy", and I can tell that a distraction is happening which is dangerous.

The character named as the whistleblower still is working and "spying" in favor of Democrats.

This is what nobody is paying attention to.

His identity must be revealed in order to validate the claims. This is to say, such a character must have followed the correspondent procedure and channels for his assumed report made according to his point of view. Any "I heard this and that" is invalid. Without the present testimony of such a character there is no valid impeachment.

Just check the former impeachments, the accuser was present, evidence was presented which clearly without doubt pointed the former presidents at fault. In this so called impeachment only "heard says" have been presented.

In private business this problem is solved by sending home without pay to all the ones doing the same job of the whistlblower. Eventually one of the affected ones will end pointing the finger on the identity of the suspect.

Just remember, the wistleblower still is continuing with his spy "job" inside that agency.


----------



## IM2

jc456 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> That ignores Reagan, Bush 41, and Bush the Lesser. None of them were impeached.
> 
> Getting an intern blow job is also an impeachable offense, don't forget that. I don't imagine that will be an issue for Trump because he has to pay for sex and interns don't get paid enough for that horror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blowjob was not an impeachable offense.  Are you so much of a dumbass that you cannot read the Articles of Impeachment for Bubba Clinton?
> 
> He lied under oath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About an intern blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lied, proven. Why does it matter about what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Jesus fucking Christ! Will you people please get on topic or just shut the fuck up. Do you even understand the difference between Clinton's actions and Trump's in relation to national security, the integrity of the constitution and the  founders intent regarding impeachment? I don't think so.
> 
> Where the impeachment case stands as Democrats prepare to bring a barrage of new witnesses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No not at all explain?
> 
> Are you of the position that trump can’t respond in kind?
> 
> He was treated maliciously
> 
> MALICIOUSLY
> 
> This entire inquiry is malicious
Click to expand...


Bullshit. Trump has committed serious violations.


----------



## Lastamender

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it matter?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it doesn't matter to you if a president bribes a foreign power with military aid in order to discredit his political opposition.  However, most people would consider that misuse of executive power, bribery, and a violation of his oath of office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  We're all behind you.  Just give us empirical evidence that Trump did such a thing, because so far, not one of you has been able to do it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may hear that next week as more witnesses closer to Trump start testifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming.  Usually they put their strongest witnesses up first.  They shot their load.  It's over.  What we were treated to was several people who stated in front of Congress they had no first hand knowledge about anything with Trump and the supposed bribery, or quid pro quo, or whatever term they are calming now.  But here's the stupidity of all this:
> 
> First off, a President delaying funds is not an impeachable offense.  Secondly, you can't bribe or blackmail (another lib word going around) a person when the so called subject has no idea they are being bribed.  Thirdly, Trump never got anything in return either before or after the funds were released.  Fourth of course, nobody can claim Trump was using bribery in effort to promote his campaign, because nobody knows who he'll be running against yet.  Lastly, the best thing for Trump would be to have Biden as his opponent.  I can't think of anybody more confused, more out of touch in that pathetic Democrat lineup than Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, jackass, why would the President of the Ukraine admit he accepted a bribe?  Second, why would he piss off Trump when Trump controlled the funding.
> 
> Using funds to try to bribe a foreign official is illegal
> 
> Biden was leading in the polls.  Joe Biden was the centrist.  He was kicking Trumps ass in e ery poll.
> 
> Nice Try but Trump is toast.
Click to expand...




> Joe Biden was the centrist.


Biden could not find the center from the middle. He is senile.


----------



## Lastamender

IM2 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> The blowjob was not an impeachable offense.  Are you so much of a dumbass that you cannot read the Articles of Impeachment for Bubba Clinton?
> 
> He lied under oath.
> 
> 
> 
> About an intern blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lied, proven. Why does it matter about what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Jesus fucking Christ! Will you people please get on topic or just shut the fuck up. Do you even understand the difference between Clinton's actions and Trump's in relation to national security, the integrity of the constitution and the  founders intent regarding impeachment? I don't think so.
> 
> Where the impeachment case stands as Democrats prepare to bring a barrage of new witnesses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No not at all explain?
> 
> Are you of the position that trump can’t respond in kind?
> 
> He was treated maliciously
> 
> MALICIOUSLY
> 
> This entire inquiry is malicious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Trump has committed serious violations.
Click to expand...

Trump is foreign policy, he really can't do much wrong.


----------



## IM2

Lastamender said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> About an intern blow job.
> 
> 
> 
> He lied, proven. Why does it matter about what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Jesus fucking Christ! Will you people please get on topic or just shut the fuck up. Do you even understand the difference between Clinton's actions and Trump's in relation to national security, the integrity of the constitution and the  founders intent regarding impeachment? I don't think so.
> 
> Where the impeachment case stands as Democrats prepare to bring a barrage of new witnesses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No not at all explain?
> 
> Are you of the position that trump can’t respond in kind?
> 
> He was treated maliciously
> 
> MALICIOUSLY
> 
> This entire inquiry is malicious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Trump has committed serious violations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is foreign policy, he really can't do much wrong.
Click to expand...

He can and he has done so.


----------



## Lastamender

Baz Ares said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The excuses and so call defense republicans and trump have for his crimes with Ukraine keep falling apart and being replaced by new lies.
> 
> Analysis: Trump’s core impeachment defense suffers a double blow — including a self-inflicted one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I believe Trump is not doing himself any favors with his ranting on twatter the reality is Trump will not be convicted and remove...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the GreAt Douche just attacked VP Dence aide.
> 
> View attachment 290401
Click to expand...

Your Mueller for president, you already have a senile old man running, Joe Biden.


----------



## Jitss617

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it matter?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it doesn't matter to you if a president bribes a foreign power with military aid in order to discredit his political opposition.  However, most people would consider that misuse of executive power, bribery, and a violation of his oath of office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  We're all behind you.  Just give us empirical evidence that Trump did such a thing, because so far, not one of you has been able to do it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may hear that next week as more witnesses closer to Trump start testifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming.  Usually they put their strongest witnesses up first.  They shot their load.  It's over.  What we were treated to was several people who stated in front of Congress they had no first hand knowledge about anything with Trump and the supposed bribery, or quid pro quo, or whatever term they are calming now.  But here's the stupidity of all this:
> 
> First off, a President delaying funds is not an impeachable offense.  Secondly, you can't bribe or blackmail (another lib word going around) a person when the so called subject has no idea they are being bribed.  Thirdly, Trump never got anything in return either before or after the funds were released.  Fourth of course, nobody can claim Trump was using bribery in effort to promote his campaign, because nobody knows who he'll be running against yet.  Lastly, the best thing for Trump would be to have Biden as his opponent.  I can't think of anybody more confused, more out of touch in that pathetic Democrat lineup than Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, jackass, why would the President of the Ukraine admit he accepted a bribe?  Second, why would he piss off Trump when Trump controlled the funding.
> 
> Using funds to try to bribe a foreign official is illegal
> 
> Biden was leading in the polls.  Joe Biden was the centrist.  He was kicking Trumps ass in e ery poll.
> 
> Nice Try but Trump is toast.
Click to expand...

Congress controls funding you moron


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it matter?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it doesn't matter to you if a president bribes a foreign power with military aid in order to discredit his political opposition.  However, most people would consider that misuse of executive power, bribery, and a violation of his oath of office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  We're all behind you.  Just give us empirical evidence that Trump did such a thing, because so far, not one of you has been able to do it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may hear that next week as more witnesses closer to Trump start testifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming.  Usually they put their strongest witnesses up first.  They shot their load.  It's over.  What we were treated to was several people who stated in front of Congress they had no first hand knowledge about anything with Trump and the supposed bribery, or quid pro quo, or whatever term they are calming now.  But here's the stupidity of all this:
> 
> First off, a President delaying funds is not an impeachable offense.  Secondly, you can't bribe or blackmail (another lib word going around) a person when the so called subject has no idea they are being bribed.  Thirdly, Trump never got anything in return either before or after the funds were released.  Fourth of course, nobody can claim Trump was using bribery in effort to promote his campaign, because nobody knows who he'll be running against yet.  Lastly, the best thing for Trump would be to have Biden as his opponent.  I can't think of anybody more confused, more out of touch in that pathetic Democrat lineup than Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, jackass, why would the President of the Ukraine admit he accepted a bribe?  Second, why would he piss off Trump when Trump controlled the funding.
> 
> Using funds to try to bribe a foreign official is illegal
> 
> Biden was leading in the polls.  Joe Biden was the centrist.  He was kicking Trumps ass in e ery poll.
> 
> Nice Try but Trump is toast.
Click to expand...


Trump didn't bribe anybody and you have no facts to backup your claim.  We heard the testimony, we have the phone call transcript.  Nowhere did Trump ever state US aid would be contingent on any of his requests. Tell me, what did Biden brag about?  He bragged that he told Ukrainian officials that if they didn't fire the prosecutor, they wouldn't be getting any US funds.  If you want to use the word bribery, that's where it rightfully belongs.  Biden threatened funds, and he got what he wanted out of it.  Trump got nothing.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

NotYourBody said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it matter?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it doesn't matter to you if a president bribes a foreign power with military aid in order to discredit his political opposition.  However, most people would consider that misuse of executive power, bribery, and a violation of his oath of office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  We're all behind you.  Just give us empirical evidence that Trump did such a thing, because so far, not one of you has been able to do it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may hear that next week as more witnesses closer to Trump start testifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming.  Usually they put their strongest witnesses up first.  They shot their load.  It's over.  What we were treated to was several people who stated in front of Congress they had no first hand knowledge about anything with Trump and the supposed bribery, or quid pro quo, or whatever term they are calming now.  But here's the stupidity of all this:
> 
> First off, a President delaying funds is not an impeachable offense.  Secondly, you can't bribe or blackmail (another lib word going around) a person when the so called subject has no idea they are being bribed.  Thirdly, Trump never got anything in return either before or after the funds were released.  Fourth of course, nobody can claim Trump was using bribery in effort to promote his campaign, because nobody knows who he'll be running against yet.  Lastly, the best thing for Trump would be to have Biden as his opponent.  I can't think of anybody more confused, more out of touch in that pathetic Democrat lineup than Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish it was over. This week, for your viewing pleasure, we have:
> 
> Tuesday -
> Jennifer Williams, aide to Mike Pence
> Lt Col Alexander Vindman, NSC aide
> Kurt Volker, former US special envoy to Ukraine
> Tim Morrison, NSC aide
> 
> Wednesday -
> Gordon Sondland, US Ambassador to the European Union
> Laura Cooper, Deputy Asst Secy of Defence
> David Hale, Under Secy of State for Political Affairs
> 
> Thursday -
> Fiona Hill, Former White House Russia Expert
> 
> I am especially interested in the testimony of Vindman and Sondland.
> 
> I bought an extra large bag of impeachment blend popcorn. I can't wait.
Click to expand...


Hope you enjoy yourself as much as we will.......but I doubt it.


----------



## The Original Tree




----------



## jc456

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it matter?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it doesn't matter to you if a president bribes a foreign power with military aid in order to discredit his political opposition.  However, most people would consider that misuse of executive power, bribery, and a violation of his oath of office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  We're all behind you.  Just give us empirical evidence that Trump did such a thing, because so far, not one of you has been able to do it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may hear that next week as more witnesses closer to Trump start testifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming.  Usually they put their strongest witnesses up first.  They shot their load.  It's over.  What we were treated to was several people who stated in front of Congress they had no first hand knowledge about anything with Trump and the supposed bribery, or quid pro quo, or whatever term they are calming now.  But here's the stupidity of all this:
> 
> First off, a President delaying funds is not an impeachable offense.  Secondly, you can't bribe or blackmail (another lib word going around) a person when the so called subject has no idea they are being bribed.  Thirdly, Trump never got anything in return either before or after the funds were released.  Fourth of course, nobody can claim Trump was using bribery in effort to promote his campaign, because nobody knows who he'll be running against yet.  Lastly, the best thing for Trump would be to have Biden as his opponent.  I can't think of anybody more confused, more out of touch in that pathetic Democrat lineup than Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, jackass, why would the President of the Ukraine admit he accepted a bribe?  Second, why would he piss off Trump when Trump controlled the funding.
> 
> Using funds to try to bribe a foreign official is illegal
> 
> Biden was leading in the polls.  Joe Biden was the centrist.  He was kicking Trumps ass in e ery poll.
> 
> Nice Try but Trump is toast.
Click to expand...

Why would you presume to know there was one? It seems you’re the jackass. Calling the guy a liar


----------



## NotYourBody

Ray From Cleveland said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it doesn't matter to you if a president bribes a foreign power with military aid in order to discredit his political opposition.  However, most people would consider that misuse of executive power, bribery, and a violation of his oath of office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  We're all behind you.  Just give us empirical evidence that Trump did such a thing, because so far, not one of you has been able to do it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may hear that next week as more witnesses closer to Trump start testifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming.  Usually they put their strongest witnesses up first.  They shot their load.  It's over.  What we were treated to was several people who stated in front of Congress they had no first hand knowledge about anything with Trump and the supposed bribery, or quid pro quo, or whatever term they are calming now.  But here's the stupidity of all this:
> 
> First off, a President delaying funds is not an impeachable offense.  Secondly, you can't bribe or blackmail (another lib word going around) a person when the so called subject has no idea they are being bribed.  Thirdly, Trump never got anything in return either before or after the funds were released.  Fourth of course, nobody can claim Trump was using bribery in effort to promote his campaign, because nobody knows who he'll be running against yet.  Lastly, the best thing for Trump would be to have Biden as his opponent.  I can't think of anybody more confused, more out of touch in that pathetic Democrat lineup than Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish it was over. This week, for your viewing pleasure, we have:
> 
> Tuesday -
> Jennifer Williams, aide to Mike Pence
> Lt Col Alexander Vindman, NSC aide
> Kurt Volker, former US special envoy to Ukraine
> Tim Morrison, NSC aide
> 
> Wednesday -
> Gordon Sondland, US Ambassador to the European Union
> Laura Cooper, Deputy Asst Secy of Defence
> David Hale, Under Secy of State for Political Affairs
> 
> Thursday -
> Fiona Hill, Former White House Russia Expert
> 
> I am especially interested in the testimony of Vindman and Sondland.
> 
> I bought an extra large bag of impeachment blend popcorn. I can't wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy yourself as much as we will.......but I doubt it.
Click to expand...

Guaranteed I will enjoy it more than you. I don't have to worry about defending the jackass. 

Is it Tuesday yet?


----------



## OKTexas

Flopper said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you said is like the call transcript.  It's available for all to see.
> 
> Trump holds up money to Ukraine for whatever purposes he held it up for.  But because it may have also benefited him in the event he ran against Biden, that makes it an impeachable offense.  Did you not say that?
> 
> And if so, that means that Trump couldn't have held up the money for any reason, even if he knew it would end up in corrupt hands, because Biden is in the race.  Did you not say that???
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying it is just a coincidence that Trump withheld the military aid just days before the phone call.  And it's just coincidental that Trump dropped a request that Zelensky open a corruption investigation when discussing military aid in the phone conversation.  And of course, it's just a coincidence that Biden's son worked for the company to be investigated.  And it was coincidental that Trump fired the Ambassador to the Ukraine, who was not on the Trump team, just weeks before the phone call.  And of course Zelensky's much sought after meeting with the president was being delayed.
> *
> WOW! What a strange series of coincidences. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep perpetrating the lies. Zelensky didn't take office till May, the Ambassador was reassigned, not fired, the same month. Trump held the aid till he got a feel for Zelensky and saw who he was appointing. Nothing unusual about that, given Ukraines history. And they weren't discussing military aid, they were talking about a arms deal unrelated to the aid.
> 
> Also Biden was the administrations point man in Ukraine at the same time billions, in US aid, disappeared from the bank that was owned by his sons employer and not a damn thing was done about it. If that were the case in the Trump administration you commies would be all over it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, she was recalled, not fired.  However, in diplomatic circles recalling an ambassador is done either because of displeasure with actions of the country or the ambassador.  If Trump had fired her, then there  would be the question of cause and obviously he did not want to attract the media attention.
> 
> If freezing military aid with the election of a new president was a usual occurrence, then why was congress not notified as required?  And why was the transcript of the call secured with top secret document.   I think the fact is the whole episode of freezing military aid and attempting to bride the Zelensky was meant to be kept secret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seems I said she was "reassigned, not fired", should I use a larger font? And the aid was only on hold for a few weeks while Trump got a feel for the new administration in a very corrupt country.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just another coincidence?  BTW, the freeze on the aid was not released till Sept 11, a few days before the impeachment inquiry began.  The aid was frozen before July 3rd.
Click to expand...



Tell the class why it matters how long the aid was held, it's not like someone in Ukraine was making  collection calls of reporting us to the credit bureau. They got the aid, so where's the problem?

.


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> The blowjob was not an impeachable offense.  Are you so much of a dumbass that you cannot read the Articles of Impeachment for Bubba Clinton?
> 
> He lied under oath.
> 
> 
> 
> About an intern blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lied, proven. Why does it matter about what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Jesus fucking Christ! Will you people please get on topic or just shut the fuck up. Do you even understand the difference between Clinton's actions and Trump's in relation to national security, the integrity of the constitution and the  founders intent regarding impeachment? I don't think so.
> 
> Where the impeachment case stands as Democrats prepare to bring a barrage of new witnesses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No not at all explain?
> 
> Are you of the position that trump can’t respond in kind?
> 
> He was treated maliciously
> 
> MALICIOUSLY
> 
> This entire inquiry is malicious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Trump has committed serious violations.
Click to expand...

Name one


----------



## OKTexas

NotYourBody said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little short bus, if Biden can be investigated if he wasn't running, then he can be investigated when he is. How Trump decides to pursue it is irrelevant, Bidens corruption likely occurred in Ukraine or they have some knowledge about it, asking Zelensky about cooperation is not a crime.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> WTF is wrong with you?? I say candidate Biden can be investigated if Trump had asked the DoJ to investigate him -- and you *still* think I'm saying Biden can't be investigated because he's a candidate.
> 
> You're truly fucked in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mad short bus? Trump asked for cooperation with the AG 4 times during the call, that's not a crime.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Why would I be mad at an idiot who makes me laugh?
> 
> And Trump lied. I already showed you the DoJ said Trump didn't ask Barr to look into it. Just like Trump also lied to Zelensky about Biden stopping a prosecution by getting Shokin fired -- there was no such prosecution. There wasn't even an active investigation.
> 
> And Trumo didn't merely ask for cooperation into an investigation that didn't actually exist -- he asked Zelensky to look into it...
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it... *"_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If raising questions about Bidens corruption would hurt his chances at the nomination, why would Trump have to ask anyone for assistance? Wouldn't he just pose the question in a rally or something? I guess your limited short bus abilities just don't allow you to think these things through. The commie hearings are bringing up more questions about Biden than Trump ever could by himself. Is shitt one of your bus mates?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your reasoning is flawed because nobody pays attention to Trump rallies except red state nutters.
> 
> Also, Trump wanted the Ukraine's to announce an investigation into the Bidens. He probably thought it would give his claims against the Bidens more legitimacy if a foreign government started an investigation.
> 
> I'm sure Trump planned to claim he had nothing to do with it.
Click to expand...



Wow, more commie lies, every news agency in the world wants to be the first to fact check everything Trump says. So if you really think no one is listening, you're crazy or delusional.

.


----------



## jc456

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it doesn't matter to you if a president bribes a foreign power with military aid in order to discredit his political opposition.  However, most people would consider that misuse of executive power, bribery, and a violation of his oath of office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  We're all behind you.  Just give us empirical evidence that Trump did such a thing, because so far, not one of you has been able to do it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may hear that next week as more witnesses closer to Trump start testifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming.  Usually they put their strongest witnesses up first.  They shot their load.  It's over.  What we were treated to was several people who stated in front of Congress they had no first hand knowledge about anything with Trump and the supposed bribery, or quid pro quo, or whatever term they are calming now.  But here's the stupidity of all this:
> 
> First off, a President delaying funds is not an impeachable offense.  Secondly, you can't bribe or blackmail (another lib word going around) a person when the so called subject has no idea they are being bribed.  Thirdly, Trump never got anything in return either before or after the funds were released.  Fourth of course, nobody can claim Trump was using bribery in effort to promote his campaign, because nobody knows who he'll be running against yet.  Lastly, the best thing for Trump would be to have Biden as his opponent.  I can't think of anybody more confused, more out of touch in that pathetic Democrat lineup than Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, jackass, why would the President of the Ukraine admit he accepted a bribe?  Second, why would he piss off Trump when Trump controlled the funding.
> 
> Using funds to try to bribe a foreign official is illegal
> 
> Biden was leading in the polls.  Joe Biden was the centrist.  He was kicking Trumps ass in e ery poll.
> 
> Nice Try but Trump is toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump didn't bribe anybody and you have no facts to backup your claim.  We heard the testimony, we have the phone call transcript.  Nowhere did Trump ever state US aid would be contingent on any of his requests. Tell me, what did Biden brag about?  He bragged that he told Ukrainian officials that if they didn't fire the prosecutor, they wouldn't be getting any US funds.  If you want to use the word bribery, that's where it rightfully belongs.  Biden threatened funds, and he got what he wanted out of it.  Trump got nothing.
Click to expand...

Malicious


----------



## jc456

NotYourBody said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  We're all behind you.  Just give us empirical evidence that Trump did such a thing, because so far, not one of you has been able to do it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> You may hear that next week as more witnesses closer to Trump start testifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming.  Usually they put their strongest witnesses up first.  They shot their load.  It's over.  What we were treated to was several people who stated in front of Congress they had no first hand knowledge about anything with Trump and the supposed bribery, or quid pro quo, or whatever term they are calming now.  But here's the stupidity of all this:
> 
> First off, a President delaying funds is not an impeachable offense.  Secondly, you can't bribe or blackmail (another lib word going around) a person when the so called subject has no idea they are being bribed.  Thirdly, Trump never got anything in return either before or after the funds were released.  Fourth of course, nobody can claim Trump was using bribery in effort to promote his campaign, because nobody knows who he'll be running against yet.  Lastly, the best thing for Trump would be to have Biden as his opponent.  I can't think of anybody more confused, more out of touch in that pathetic Democrat lineup than Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish it was over. This week, for your viewing pleasure, we have:
> 
> Tuesday -
> Jennifer Williams, aide to Mike Pence
> Lt Col Alexander Vindman, NSC aide
> Kurt Volker, former US special envoy to Ukraine
> Tim Morrison, NSC aide
> 
> Wednesday -
> Gordon Sondland, US Ambassador to the European Union
> Laura Cooper, Deputy Asst Secy of Defence
> David Hale, Under Secy of State for Political Affairs
> 
> Thursday -
> Fiona Hill, Former White House Russia Expert
> 
> I am especially interested in the testimony of Vindman and Sondland.
> 
> I bought an extra large bag of impeachment blend popcorn. I can't wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy yourself as much as we will.......but I doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guaranteed I will enjoy it more than you. I don't have to worry about defending the jackass.
> 
> Is it Tuesday yet?
Click to expand...

Neither do we. You can’t prove he did anything


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, because we all know that this isn't a witch hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well i know that if it were & president tinkles had the evidence to show it was, he sure as hell would do EVERYTHING he could to show the witch hunters how wrong they were.  he would hold a televised 'event' with spotlights, a red carpet, & probably make it a pay per view so he could make $$$ off it.
> 
> but none of that is gonna happen.  & we both know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then maybe we can make a trade:  Ask the President for those witnesses, and in return, we get to question the whistleblower and the person he or she got their information from; the person that was listening on the phone.
> 
> Sound like a good deal to you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds more like the Kavanaugh scam that never was. How about burden of proof goes on the prosecution, and you don’t have to do or say anything. Like in real criminal law? It’s good enough for everything else. Shit, the alleged victim said he wasn’t a victim, and that’s not good enough. WTF?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just trying to demonstrate to these hypocrites that they are hypocrites.
> 
> They want Trump to give them anything and everything for them to try and prove guilt, yet they defend Schiff Face when he doesn't do the same for his defense.  Their claim is Trump is trying to hide something, while it is they who are hiding things by not bringing all their evidence forward.  So far, they brought nothing.
> 
> Schiff Face kept secret meetings taking place in the basement for weeks, and carefully choosing the so-called witnesses that he though made his best case.  Now we see his best witnesses are nothing but he said/ she said people, and nothing of substance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have news, overhearing a conversation is not hearsay.  Witnesses matter.
> 
> Trump is toast.
Click to expand...


Who are you trying to convince? Overhearing is definitely hearsay, and so far nobody has their story straight. [emoji1]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently winning the election as a Republican President is an impeachable offense. Good luck losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That ignores Reagan, Bush 41, and Bush the Lesser. None of them were impeached.
> 
> Getting an intern blow job is also an impeachable offense, don't forget that. I don't imagine that will be an issue for Trump because he has to pay for sex and interns don't get paid enough for that horror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The blowjob was not an impeachable offense.  Are you so much of a dumbass that you cannot read the Articles of Impeachment for Bubba Clinton?
> 
> He lied under oath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About an intern blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lied, proven. Why does it matter about what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Jesus fucking Christ! Will you people please get on topic or just shut the fuck up. Do you even understand the difference between Clinton's actions and Trump's in relation to national security, the integrity of the constitution and the  founders intent regarding impeachment? I don't think so.
> 
> Where the impeachment case stands as Democrats prepare to bring a barrage of new witnesses
Click to expand...


Yes. There’s nothing there again Don. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OKTexas

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it matter?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it doesn't matter to you if a president bribes a foreign power with military aid in order to discredit his political opposition.  However, most people would consider that misuse of executive power, bribery, and a violation of his oath of office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  We're all behind you.  Just give us empirical evidence that Trump did such a thing, because so far, not one of you has been able to do it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may hear that next week as more witnesses closer to Trump start testifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming.  Usually they put their strongest witnesses up first.  They shot their load.  It's over.  What we were treated to was several people who stated in front of Congress they had no first hand knowledge about anything with Trump and the supposed bribery, or quid pro quo, or whatever term they are calming now.  But here's the stupidity of all this:
> 
> First off, a President delaying funds is not an impeachable offense.  Secondly, you can't bribe or blackmail (another lib word going around) a person when the so called subject has no idea they are being bribed.  Thirdly, Trump never got anything in return either before or after the funds were released.  Fourth of course, nobody can claim Trump was using bribery in effort to promote his campaign, because nobody knows who he'll be running against yet.  Lastly, the best thing for Trump would be to have Biden as his opponent.  I can't think of anybody more confused, more out of touch in that pathetic Democrat lineup than Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, jackass, why would the President of the Ukraine admit he accepted a bribe?  Second, why would he piss off Trump when Trump controlled the funding.
> 
> Using funds to try to bribe a foreign official is illegal
> 
> Biden was leading in the polls.  Joe Biden was the centrist.  He was kicking Trumps ass in e ery poll.
> 
> Nice Try but Trump is toast.
Click to expand...



Biden is a two time loser, 70 something white guy, with lifelong chronic foot in mouth disease. He never had a snowballs chance in hell of getting the nomination. And I'm not even going to mention how creepy he is around women and girls. The commiecrat base is no where near the center.

.

.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

NotYourBody said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  We're all behind you.  Just give us empirical evidence that Trump did such a thing, because so far, not one of you has been able to do it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> You may hear that next week as more witnesses closer to Trump start testifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming.  Usually they put their strongest witnesses up first.  They shot their load.  It's over.  What we were treated to was several people who stated in front of Congress they had no first hand knowledge about anything with Trump and the supposed bribery, or quid pro quo, or whatever term they are calming now.  But here's the stupidity of all this:
> 
> First off, a President delaying funds is not an impeachable offense.  Secondly, you can't bribe or blackmail (another lib word going around) a person when the so called subject has no idea they are being bribed.  Thirdly, Trump never got anything in return either before or after the funds were released.  Fourth of course, nobody can claim Trump was using bribery in effort to promote his campaign, because nobody knows who he'll be running against yet.  Lastly, the best thing for Trump would be to have Biden as his opponent.  I can't think of anybody more confused, more out of touch in that pathetic Democrat lineup than Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish it was over. This week, for your viewing pleasure, we have:
> 
> Tuesday -
> Jennifer Williams, aide to Mike Pence
> Lt Col Alexander Vindman, NSC aide
> Kurt Volker, former US special envoy to Ukraine
> Tim Morrison, NSC aide
> 
> Wednesday -
> Gordon Sondland, US Ambassador to the European Union
> Laura Cooper, Deputy Asst Secy of Defence
> David Hale, Under Secy of State for Political Affairs
> 
> Thursday -
> Fiona Hill, Former White House Russia Expert
> 
> I am especially interested in the testimony of Vindman and Sondland.
> 
> I bought an extra large bag of impeachment blend popcorn. I can't wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy yourself as much as we will.......but I doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guaranteed I will enjoy it more than you. I don't have to worry about defending the jackass.
> 
> Is it Tuesday yet?
Click to expand...


Well, let me fill you in on something: It's easy to defend against lies.


----------



## jc456

Ray From Cleveland said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may hear that next week as more witnesses closer to Trump start testifying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming.  Usually they put their strongest witnesses up first.  They shot their load.  It's over.  What we were treated to was several people who stated in front of Congress they had no first hand knowledge about anything with Trump and the supposed bribery, or quid pro quo, or whatever term they are calming now.  But here's the stupidity of all this:
> 
> First off, a President delaying funds is not an impeachable offense.  Secondly, you can't bribe or blackmail (another lib word going around) a person when the so called subject has no idea they are being bribed.  Thirdly, Trump never got anything in return either before or after the funds were released.  Fourth of course, nobody can claim Trump was using bribery in effort to promote his campaign, because nobody knows who he'll be running against yet.  Lastly, the best thing for Trump would be to have Biden as his opponent.  I can't think of anybody more confused, more out of touch in that pathetic Democrat lineup than Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish it was over. This week, for your viewing pleasure, we have:
> 
> Tuesday -
> Jennifer Williams, aide to Mike Pence
> Lt Col Alexander Vindman, NSC aide
> Kurt Volker, former US special envoy to Ukraine
> Tim Morrison, NSC aide
> 
> Wednesday -
> Gordon Sondland, US Ambassador to the European Union
> Laura Cooper, Deputy Asst Secy of Defence
> David Hale, Under Secy of State for Political Affairs
> 
> Thursday -
> Fiona Hill, Former White House Russia Expert
> 
> I am especially interested in the testimony of Vindman and Sondland.
> 
> I bought an extra large bag of impeachment blend popcorn. I can't wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy yourself as much as we will.......but I doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guaranteed I will enjoy it more than you. I don't have to worry about defending the jackass.
> 
> Is it Tuesday yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, let me fill you in on something: It's easy to defend against lies.
Click to expand...

Demolosers never have facts


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

NotYourBody said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it matter?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it doesn't matter to you if a president bribes a foreign power with military aid in order to discredit his political opposition.  However, most people would consider that misuse of executive power, bribery, and a violation of his oath of office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  We're all behind you.  Just give us empirical evidence that Trump did such a thing, because so far, not one of you has been able to do it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may hear that next week as more witnesses closer to Trump start testifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming.  Usually they put their strongest witnesses up first.  They shot their load.  It's over.  What we were treated to was several people who stated in front of Congress they had no first hand knowledge about anything with Trump and the supposed bribery, or quid pro quo, or whatever term they are calming now.  But here's the stupidity of all this:
> 
> First off, a President delaying funds is not an impeachable offense.  Secondly, you can't bribe or blackmail (another lib word going around) a person when the so called subject has no idea they are being bribed.  Thirdly, Trump never got anything in return either before or after the funds were released.  Fourth of course, nobody can claim Trump was using bribery in effort to promote his campaign, because nobody knows who he'll be running against yet.  Lastly, the best thing for Trump would be to have Biden as his opponent.  I can't think of anybody more confused, more out of touch in that pathetic Democrat lineup than Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish it was over. This week, for your viewing pleasure, we have:
> 
> Tuesday -
> Jennifer Williams, aide to Mike Pence
> Lt Col Alexander Vindman, NSC aide
> Kurt Volker, former US special envoy to Ukraine
> Tim Morrison, NSC aide
> 
> Wednesday -
> Gordon Sondland, US Ambassador to the European Union
> Laura Cooper, Deputy Asst Secy of Defence
> David Hale, Under Secy of State for Political Affairs
> 
> Thursday -
> Fiona Hill, Former White House Russia Expert
> 
> I am especially interested in the testimony of Vindman and Sondland.
> 
> I bought an extra large bag of impeachment blend popcorn. I can't wait.
Click to expand...


Vindman and Sondland have already testified.  Are you going to enjoy that nothingburger just like the last one, dumbass?


----------



## Ame®icano

Faun said:


> Looks like I got under someone's skin.



Your stupidity, not arguments, gets under everyone's skin.


----------



## Ame®icano

Faun said:


> [
> Dumbfuck, the public hearings began just 3 days ago and there have been only two pollsters out with approval ratings since then. Rasmussen, which has Trump increasing to 50%; And Reuters, which has him at 40%, same as the last time they released a poll.
> 
> So yeah, as I said, you're basing your observations on one poll historically favorable to Trump. That's not as revealing as you fool yourself into believing.
> 
> As far as comparing Gallup's poll numbers on Obama with all polls on Trump, that's very dishonest of you. A valid comparison would be all polls for both or just Gallup for both. The reason you don't want to compare both is because:
> 
> Approval  / disapproval
> Obama ... 43% / 48%
> Trump .... 41% / 57%



Says the shitstain who claim earlier that polls were right, but pollsters were wrong.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

jc456 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> well i know that if it were & president tinkles had the evidence to show it was, he sure as hell would do EVERYTHING he could to show the witch hunters how wrong they were.  he would hold a televised 'event' with spotlights, a red carpet, & probably make it a pay per view so he could make $$$ off it.
> 
> but none of that is gonna happen.  & we both know why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then maybe we can make a trade:  Ask the President for those witnesses, and in return, we get to question the whistleblower and the person he or she got their information from; the person that was listening on the phone.
> 
> Sound like a good deal to you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds more like the Kavanaugh scam that never was. How about burden of proof goes on the prosecution, and you don’t have to do or say anything. Like in real criminal law? It’s good enough for everything else. Shit, the alleged victim said he wasn’t a victim, and that’s not good enough. WTF?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just trying to demonstrate to these hypocrites that they are hypocrites.
> 
> They want Trump to give them anything and everything for them to try and prove guilt, yet they defend Schiff Face when he doesn't do the same for his defense.  Their claim is Trump is trying to hide something, while it is they who are hiding things by not bringing all their evidence forward.  So far, they brought nothing.
> 
> Schiff Face kept secret meetings taking place in the basement for weeks, and carefully choosing the so-called witnesses that he though made his best case.  Now we see his best witnesses are nothing but he said/ she said people, and nothing of substance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have news, overhearing a conversation is not hearsay.  Witnesses matter.
> 
> Trump is toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overhearing is only one side.
Click to expand...


The witness against Kavanaugh was better than the ones they have now. At least they poured her out of her bottle for a while. We all saw how that worked out. Your team is a joke. You will be Don’s bitch for years to come. [emoji1]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NotYourBody

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it doesn't matter to you if a president bribes a foreign power with military aid in order to discredit his political opposition.  However, most people would consider that misuse of executive power, bribery, and a violation of his oath of office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  We're all behind you.  Just give us empirical evidence that Trump did such a thing, because so far, not one of you has been able to do it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may hear that next week as more witnesses closer to Trump start testifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming.  Usually they put their strongest witnesses up first.  They shot their load.  It's over.  What we were treated to was several people who stated in front of Congress they had no first hand knowledge about anything with Trump and the supposed bribery, or quid pro quo, or whatever term they are calming now.  But here's the stupidity of all this:
> 
> First off, a President delaying funds is not an impeachable offense.  Secondly, you can't bribe or blackmail (another lib word going around) a person when the so called subject has no idea they are being bribed.  Thirdly, Trump never got anything in return either before or after the funds were released.  Fourth of course, nobody can claim Trump was using bribery in effort to promote his campaign, because nobody knows who he'll be running against yet.  Lastly, the best thing for Trump would be to have Biden as his opponent.  I can't think of anybody more confused, more out of touch in that pathetic Democrat lineup than Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish it was over. This week, for your viewing pleasure, we have:
> 
> Tuesday -
> Jennifer Williams, aide to Mike Pence
> Lt Col Alexander Vindman, NSC aide
> Kurt Volker, former US special envoy to Ukraine
> Tim Morrison, NSC aide
> 
> Wednesday -
> Gordon Sondland, US Ambassador to the European Union
> Laura Cooper, Deputy Asst Secy of Defence
> David Hale, Under Secy of State for Political Affairs
> 
> Thursday -
> Fiona Hill, Former White House Russia Expert
> 
> I am especially interested in the testimony of Vindman and Sondland.
> 
> I bought an extra large bag of impeachment blend popcorn. I can't wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vindman and Sondland have already testified.  Are you going to enjoy that nothingburger just like the last one, dumbass?
Click to expand...


I'm ready to see them testify in public. I will enjoy it a lot, thank you.


----------



## Ame®icano

Daryl Hunt said:


> Because he is covering up his real reason for getting her out of office.  Next week, it comes very clear.  It's not going to be a good month for Rump.



He doesn't need a reason to get her out of office. He can fire her for being Barry's holdover, or no reason at all.

There were no smears. It's just made up to give her something to complain about.


----------



## The Purge

*Morrison [Former NSC] Says Transcript Is Accurate, Nothing Illegal In Trump Call to Zelensky*

It's looking like the Democrats' narrative of President Trump's handling of foreign aid to Ukraine is the exact opposite of what actually happened.

Former National Security Council official Tim Morrison was deposed in a closed-door session in the House on Saturday. Morrison listened in on Trump's July 25 phone call to Ukraine President Zelenksy from the White House Situation Room.

"I was not concerned that anything illegal was discussed," Morrisson told lawmakers.

Democrats made a big deal about Morrisson's "concern" over the transcript of the call being leaked. But Morrisson said his concerns about the transcript being leaked revolved around the impact the transcript might have on support for foreign aid to Ukraine, as well as how the transcript would play out in Washington's polarized political climate. So Morrison predicted the Democrats would make a nothingburger out of it.

Trump released the memcon of his July 25 phone call back in September. "To the best of my recollection," Morrison told lawmakers, "the Memcon accurately and completely reflects the substance of the call."

(Excerpt) Read more at townhall.com ...


----------



## Lastamender

NotYourBody said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  We're all behind you.  Just give us empirical evidence that Trump did such a thing, because so far, not one of you has been able to do it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> You may hear that next week as more witnesses closer to Trump start testifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming.  Usually they put their strongest witnesses up first.  They shot their load.  It's over.  What we were treated to was several people who stated in front of Congress they had no first hand knowledge about anything with Trump and the supposed bribery, or quid pro quo, or whatever term they are calming now.  But here's the stupidity of all this:
> 
> First off, a President delaying funds is not an impeachable offense.  Secondly, you can't bribe or blackmail (another lib word going around) a person when the so called subject has no idea they are being bribed.  Thirdly, Trump never got anything in return either before or after the funds were released.  Fourth of course, nobody can claim Trump was using bribery in effort to promote his campaign, because nobody knows who he'll be running against yet.  Lastly, the best thing for Trump would be to have Biden as his opponent.  I can't think of anybody more confused, more out of touch in that pathetic Democrat lineup than Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish it was over. This week, for your viewing pleasure, we have:
> 
> Tuesday -
> Jennifer Williams, aide to Mike Pence
> Lt Col Alexander Vindman, NSC aide
> Kurt Volker, former US special envoy to Ukraine
> Tim Morrison, NSC aide
> 
> Wednesday -
> Gordon Sondland, US Ambassador to the European Union
> Laura Cooper, Deputy Asst Secy of Defence
> David Hale, Under Secy of State for Political Affairs
> 
> Thursday -
> Fiona Hill, Former White House Russia Expert
> 
> I am especially interested in the testimony of Vindman and Sondland.
> 
> I bought an extra large bag of impeachment blend popcorn. I can't wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy yourself as much as we will.......but I doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guaranteed I will enjoy it more than you. I don't have to worry about defending the jackass.
> 
> Is it Tuesday yet?
Click to expand...

No. Pretty soon you will have to defend Brennan, Clapper, McCabe, and anyone else they give up. Should keep you busy.


----------



## Lastamender

IM2 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He lied, proven. Why does it matter about what?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Jesus fucking Christ! Will you people please get on topic or just shut the fuck up. Do you even understand the difference between Clinton's actions and Trump's in relation to national security, the integrity of the constitution and the  founders intent regarding impeachment? I don't think so.
> 
> Where the impeachment case stands as Democrats prepare to bring a barrage of new witnesses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No not at all explain?
> 
> Are you of the position that trump can’t respond in kind?
> 
> He was treated maliciously
> 
> MALICIOUSLY
> 
> This entire inquiry is malicious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Trump has committed serious violations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is foreign policy, he really can't do much wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can and he has done so.
Click to expand...

Hearsay proves nothing. They are looking for the crime the way Communists do.


----------



## Dana7360

rightwinger said:


> Republicans are screaming that it is not a valid investigation because they don’t have access to the whistleblower
> 
> Meanwhile, Republicans block access to.....
> 
> Trump
> Pence
> Giuliani
> Pompeo




I would add all documents from the DOJ and documents from mulvaney.


----------



## NotYourBody

Lastamender said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may hear that next week as more witnesses closer to Trump start testifying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming.  Usually they put their strongest witnesses up first.  They shot their load.  It's over.  What we were treated to was several people who stated in front of Congress they had no first hand knowledge about anything with Trump and the supposed bribery, or quid pro quo, or whatever term they are calming now.  But here's the stupidity of all this:
> 
> First off, a President delaying funds is not an impeachable offense.  Secondly, you can't bribe or blackmail (another lib word going around) a person when the so called subject has no idea they are being bribed.  Thirdly, Trump never got anything in return either before or after the funds were released.  Fourth of course, nobody can claim Trump was using bribery in effort to promote his campaign, because nobody knows who he'll be running against yet.  Lastly, the best thing for Trump would be to have Biden as his opponent.  I can't think of anybody more confused, more out of touch in that pathetic Democrat lineup than Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish it was over. This week, for your viewing pleasure, we have:
> 
> Tuesday -
> Jennifer Williams, aide to Mike Pence
> Lt Col Alexander Vindman, NSC aide
> Kurt Volker, former US special envoy to Ukraine
> Tim Morrison, NSC aide
> 
> Wednesday -
> Gordon Sondland, US Ambassador to the European Union
> Laura Cooper, Deputy Asst Secy of Defence
> David Hale, Under Secy of State for Political Affairs
> 
> Thursday -
> Fiona Hill, Former White House Russia Expert
> 
> I am especially interested in the testimony of Vindman and Sondland.
> 
> I bought an extra large bag of impeachment blend popcorn. I can't wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy yourself as much as we will.......but I doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guaranteed I will enjoy it more than you. I don't have to worry about defending the jackass.
> 
> Is it Tuesday yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Pretty soon you will have to defend Brennan, Clapper, McCabe, and anyone else they give up. Should keep you busy.
Click to expand...

Not me. Why would I defend those people? They are not my family, friends or neighbors.


----------



## WEATHER53

Biden got what he wanted via threats and mysteriously his son ends up on a Ukrainian gravy train
Trump asked for and got nothing

Trump is being investigated and his primary accuser is hidden

What Nation and  what planet are we on?


----------



## Flopper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating it doesn't improve it.  What I said was:  "That's something of value in exchange for favor or fealty.  It is exactly an impeachable offense."
> 
> What you've spilled on the page is some nonsense you wish I had said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you said is like the call transcript.  It's available for all to see.
> 
> Trump holds up money to Ukraine for whatever purposes he held it up for.  But because it may have also benefited him in the event he ran against Biden, that makes it an impeachable offense.  Did you not say that?
> 
> And if so, that means that Trump couldn't have held up the money for any reason, even if he knew it would end up in corrupt hands, because Biden is in the race.  Did you not say that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying it is just a coincidence that Trump withheld the military aid just days before the phone call.  And it's just coincidental that Trump dropped a request that Zelensky open a corruption investigation when discussing military aid in the phone conversation.  And of course, it's just a coincidence that Biden's son worked for the company to be investigated.  And it was coincidental that Trump fired the Ambassador to the Ukraine, who was not on the Trump team, just weeks before the phone call.  And of course Zelensky's much sought after meeting with the president was being delayed.
> *
> WOW! What a strange series of coincidences. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riddle me this:  If Zelensky took Trump's request as a threat, how is it he had no idea US aid was being held up?  I mean, if an inspector comes to my house to complain my house paint is chipping, and I offer him 100 to ignore it, we both know I bribed him.  I gave him a hundred bucks, and he got in his car and left.
> 
> What the left is trying to claim here, is that Trump bribed Zelensky, and Zelensky had no idea he'd just been bribed.  Yes, Trump wanted to know the association between Hunter and Ukraine.  After all, the drug addict got a job in a field he didn't know anything about, in a country he didn't know anything about; not even the language, all while his father was not only the VP, but in charge of goings on in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not claim Zelensky took Trump's request to be a threat at that time.  As you said, he did know the funds were frozen.  At that time, Zelensky would could consider it a simple request for a favor.  However, in about a week, Zelensky would learn Trump's request for a favor was not a request.
> 
> Zelensky was told to work with Juliana which made sense because Trump had removed the ambassador.   Obviously Juliana's part in this was to act as Trump's go between in regard to a public announcement of the investigation and providing details to the president.  No doubt, there would have been an announcement of an investigation had the whisleblower's complaint not come out about 2 weeks after the phone call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, more Thought Police claims.  And please tell me where you purchased that crystal ball, because all the ones I purchased never seemed to work.
Click to expand...

It doesn't take a crystal ball to put the pieces together.
Trump recalls the Ukraine ambassador a few weeks before freezing Ukraine military aid.  Zelenski's meeting with Trump is put on hold.  Trump ask Zelenski to open an investigation of the Bidens.   He sends Giuliani to the Ukraine and ask Zelenski to work with him. The whistleblower exposes Trump's scheme to force Zelenski to open an investigation. The House announces an investigation of Trump.  Military aid is restored.


----------



## Flopper

Ame®icano said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is covering up his real reason for getting her out of office.  Next week, it comes very clear.  It's not going to be a good month for Rump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't need a reason to get her out of office. He can fire her for being Barry's holdover, or no reason at all.
> 
> There were no smears. It's just made up to give her something to complain about.
Click to expand...

If he fired Yovanovitch, that would alert the media so he recalled her.  She had to be remove because she would know immediately about the phone call, the freeze on military aid and the implications.  Also, if she were there it would be difficult to bring Giuliani into the picture. Giuliani was needed so Trump would not have to be involved in the deal.

If the House get's Giuliani in the witness chair, it will be all over for Trump.


----------



## basquebromance

the media are acting as if Schitt is the oracle of truth

i call him "Secret Agent Man"


----------



## basquebromance

Schiff and Nunes used to be best buddies until Trump came along and Schiff lost his bearings!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you said is like the call transcript.  It's available for all to see.
> 
> Trump holds up money to Ukraine for whatever purposes he held it up for.  But because it may have also benefited him in the event he ran against Biden, that makes it an impeachable offense.  Did you not say that?
> 
> And if so, that means that Trump couldn't have held up the money for any reason, even if he knew it would end up in corrupt hands, because Biden is in the race.  Did you not say that???
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying it is just a coincidence that Trump withheld the military aid just days before the phone call.  And it's just coincidental that Trump dropped a request that Zelensky open a corruption investigation when discussing military aid in the phone conversation.  And of course, it's just a coincidence that Biden's son worked for the company to be investigated.  And it was coincidental that Trump fired the Ambassador to the Ukraine, who was not on the Trump team, just weeks before the phone call.  And of course Zelensky's much sought after meeting with the president was being delayed.
> *
> WOW! What a strange series of coincidences. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riddle me this:  If Zelensky took Trump's request as a threat, how is it he had no idea US aid was being held up?  I mean, if an inspector comes to my house to complain my house paint is chipping, and I offer him 100 to ignore it, we both know I bribed him.  I gave him a hundred bucks, and he got in his car and left.
> 
> What the left is trying to claim here, is that Trump bribed Zelensky, and Zelensky had no idea he'd just been bribed.  Yes, Trump wanted to know the association between Hunter and Ukraine.  After all, the drug addict got a job in a field he didn't know anything about, in a country he didn't know anything about; not even the language, all while his father was not only the VP, but in charge of goings on in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not claim Zelensky took Trump's request to be a threat at that time.  As you said, he did know the funds were frozen.  At that time, Zelensky would could consider it a simple request for a favor.  However, in about a week, Zelensky would learn Trump's request for a favor was not a request.
> 
> Zelensky was told to work with Juliana which made sense because Trump had removed the ambassador.   Obviously Juliana's part in this was to act as Trump's go between in regard to a public announcement of the investigation and providing details to the president.  No doubt, there would have been an announcement of an investigation had the whisleblower's complaint not come out about 2 weeks after the phone call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, more Thought Police claims.  And please tell me where you purchased that crystal ball, because all the ones I purchased never seemed to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't take a crystal ball to put the pieces together.
> Trump recalls the Ukraine ambassador a few weeks before freezing Ukraine military aid.  Zelenski's meeting with Trump is put on hold.  Trump ask Zelenski to open an investigation of the Bidens.   He sends Giuliani to the Ukraine and ask Zelenski to work with him. The whistleblower exposes Trump's scheme to force Zelenski to open an investigation. The House announces an investigation of Trump.  Military aid is restored.
Click to expand...


So tell me, when was Zelensky "forced" to do anything?  And why would Yovanovich have anything to do with interfering between Trump and Zelensky?  He didn't need her out of the way for anything.  What meeting was put on hold?  It was a phone call, something that doesn't need too much scheduling.  

This entire farce is based on he said/ she said, why did Trump do X, what mind reading Democrats thought Trump was thinking, but no actual hard evidence of their claim. 

If the Democrats are stupid enough to proceed with this impeachment, it will be the first impeachment in our history based on no facts, but plenty of assumptions.  Our Constitutional authors are rolling in their graves, because if they thought it could ever come to this, the Constitution would be 50 pages long with lots of color pictures so that Democrats could understand.


----------



## HappyJoy

The Original Tree said:


> *So let me get this straight:
> 
> You wasted $40 Millions Dollars of the Taxpayer's money trying to railroad the president on a false charge that you dreamed up and financed yourself in the form of The Dirty Dossier.
> 
> You launched another 20 Investigations costing the taxpayer an additional $100 Million Dollars so far.  Why bother which such farces?  Only Communist Countries with Totalitarian Dictators have been able to pull off framing innocent men.  You have tried to block The President's Constitutional Authority to issue Executive Orders, and secure our Borders, and Form Foreign and Domestic Policy which includes Immigration, and Trade.
> 
> In your first production called "I paid Putin for Russian Collusion and all I got was a lousy T-shirt,"  in that Clown Show (The Mueller Investigation,) there was Zero Due Process.  The President was not allowed to submit testimony, submit exculpatory evidence, cross examine any witnesses.  Mueller bent over backwards to ignore the origination of The Dirty Dossier that caused the Fake Russian Collusion Investigation, so he is not much of an Investigator, and furthermore is not an honest man since he Wiped Strozk and Page's Iphones to deceive the IG in to believing that their "COUP TEXTS" were irretrievably lost.
> 
> And Mueller's team was compromised with people involved in trying to not only cover up Clinton's Crimes, but they were seriously involved in a legitimate COUP attempt, had to be fired from Mueller's team, and are all under criminal investigation now.*
> 
> *And Mueller, despite a team of Leftist Hacks and an Obama administration and his holdover lackeys that was spying on The President, still could not name a single crime that The President had committed.  It was a monumental flop.  Nielsen was too embarrassed to post the ratings.
> 
> Fast forward past that failure.
> 
> You have again an identical situation, with again no DUE PROCESS, but even worse, Schiff is rejection all GOP witness requests, both in the Secret Scam Hearings, and not The Public Hearings.
> 
> I equate The Subpoena Cannon, with Operation Latitude, known by it's common name "The Insurance Policy"  All part of the same COUP, same as "Putin Hacked my Server" and "I've fallen on Impeachment and I can't get up."  Life Alert isn't going to answer your call.  They probably are 'Russian Assets says Hillary'  Isn't everyone these days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we find out more and more about how deep and ugly The Deep State is, with people like Kelly, Tillerson, Ciaramella, Vindman and others all trying to obstruct The President's Policies, simply because they disagree with them, America is seeing with their own eyes what The President meant by "The Swamp".
> 
> I'd watch these Swamp Proceedings if they were fair and Due Process were allowed and both parties were allowed to state their case and fight it out right in front of us, but Schiff and Pelosi do not want that.   They still want secret meetings, secret witnesses, and secret accusations that no one is permitted to challenge.  They also don't want to work on Border Security, Lowering Drug Prices, Health Care, Infrastructure, or sign an Anti-Lynching Bill sponsored by The President which The GOP has been trying to get passed for 160 years and has for some inexplicable reason been voted down every time by The Democrats, which is what they did between 1870 and 1964 when they opposed for nearly 100 years Civil Rights for African Americans.
> 
> There is No point in watching a rigged game when you know the score before the kickoff.  The Transcripts which Schiff was forced to release already are contradicting his planned leaks.  He is running the hearings like a scared rabbit, a nervous Nellie, and quite frankly they are going to be awful.  If you need a nap, feel free to tune in and listen to Schiff read you a fairy tale, but I am not going to watch that Schitt Show.
> 
> Despite a rigged game again, I predict more embarrassment for Soviet Schiff and his Comrades, only I am not going to bother giving any of my precious time to it.  Trump will be re-elected no matter how many times they try to frame the man.  Globalism and The Green New Scam and The Plan to Bankrupt America hit a Speed Bump.  By the time Trump is re-elected I hope that not only is he going to turn that speed bump in to a wall to protect America from Socialism, Graft, and Corruption, but he'll have to build a prison to incarcerate all the criminals from the Clinton and Obama Crime Familes that have been slowly outted these past three years.
> 
> I give the Schiff Show on a scale of 1-10, 10 Rotten Tomatoes.  Too bad we can't actually throw them at role' Bobble Head.*



You sound desperate. God forbid you watch the hearings and come up with a single independent thought.


----------



## HappyJoy

basquebromance said:


> Schiff and Nunes used to be best buddies until Trump came along and Schiff lost his bearings!



Don't you mean Schiff gained the chairmanship?


----------



## HappyJoy

The Original Tree said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should be less than interesting and I'm wondering what Trump and his attorneys will make of it all especially when they get to speak with all the so called witnesses.
> 
> Another steaming pile of horse shit brought to you by the Dems who are paving the way for a Trump win in 2020.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> *My opinion, since The Democrats are refusing to allow The Republicans any Witnesses of their own, that this is going to be extremely boring.  There won't be any back and forth.  There won't be any counter narrative, or a lot of cross examining of the Witnesses.  All the KEY people are not allowed to testify or are being kept secret from The American People.*
Click to expand...


^Lie.


----------



## HappyJoy

kyzr said:


> The democrats are really shooting themselves in the foot with women voters.  The stupid Schiff hearings are on almost all of the daytime TV channels.  My wife is really pissed about it.  If the democrats piss off the women voters they are done.  Most women could care less about politics, unless they fuck with their soap operas.  My God she was mad!!  I have at least one female Trump voter!!



You're basing the opinion of all women on the uninformed opinion of one? Cute.


----------



## HappyJoy

longknife said:


> I watched an hour of it was wasn't the least bit surprised. The GOPers are shredding the Dims who are doing their best to silence them.



A whole hour, snowflake? How did you possibly manage to hold up?


----------



## Zorro!

*Dem Rep. Says He Will Vote NO on Impeachment, Reveals Other Dem Lawmakers “Quietly, Privately” Concerned About Schiff Show Trials*


----------



## basquebromance

Trump has said he would be willing to sanction Russia because of Ukraine.

let me say that again: Trump has said he would be willing to sanction Russia because of Ukraine.

but he also wants good relations with Russia. you can have both! yes you can!

every president since Reagan has wanted good relations with Russia, my friends!


----------



## basquebromance

If You Don’t Think Paul Manafort Can Get Trump Elected, You Don’t Know Paul Manafort


----------



## basquebromance

Paul Krugman: 'Mr. Trump is, by All Indications, the Siberian Candidate'


----------



## The Purge

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you said is like the call transcript.  It's available for all to see.
> 
> Trump holds up money to Ukraine for whatever purposes he held it up for.  But because it may have also benefited him in the event he ran against Biden, that makes it an impeachable offense.  Did you not say that?
> 
> And if so, that means that Trump couldn't have held up the money for any reason, even if he knew it would end up in corrupt hands, because Biden is in the race.  Did you not say that???
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying it is just a coincidence that Trump withheld the military aid just days before the phone call.  And it's just coincidental that Trump dropped a request that Zelensky open a corruption investigation when discussing military aid in the phone conversation.  And of course, it's just a coincidence that Biden's son worked for the company to be investigated.  And it was coincidental that Trump fired the Ambassador to the Ukraine, who was not on the Trump team, just weeks before the phone call.  And of course Zelensky's much sought after meeting with the president was being delayed.
> *
> WOW! What a strange series of coincidences. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riddle me this:  If Zelensky took Trump's request as a threat, how is it he had no idea US aid was being held up?  I mean, if an inspector comes to my house to complain my house paint is chipping, and I offer him 100 to ignore it, we both know I bribed him.  I gave him a hundred bucks, and he got in his car and left.
> 
> What the left is trying to claim here, is that Trump bribed Zelensky, and Zelensky had no idea he'd just been bribed.  Yes, Trump wanted to know the association between Hunter and Ukraine.  After all, the drug addict got a job in a field he didn't know anything about, in a country he didn't know anything about; not even the language, all while his father was not only the VP, but in charge of goings on in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not claim Zelensky took Trump's request to be a threat at that time.  As you said, he did know the funds were frozen.  At that time, Zelensky would could consider it a simple request for a favor.  However, in about a week, Zelensky would learn Trump's request for a favor was not a request.
> 
> Zelensky was told to work with Juliana which made sense because Trump had removed the ambassador.   Obviously Juliana's part in this was to act as Trump's go between in regard to a public announcement of the investigation and providing details to the president.  No doubt, there would have been an announcement of an investigation had the whisleblower's complaint not come out about 2 weeks after the phone call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, more Thought Police claims.  And please tell me where you purchased that crystal ball, because all the ones I purchased never seemed to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't take a crystal ball to put the pieces together.
> Trump recalls the Ukraine ambassador a few weeks before freezing Ukraine military aid.  Zelenski's meeting with Trump is put on hold.  Trump ask Zelenski to open an investigation of the Bidens.   He sends Giuliani to the Ukraine and ask Zelenski to work with him. The whistleblower exposes Trump's scheme to force Zelenski to open an investigation. The House announces an investigation of Trump.  Military aid is restored.
Click to expand...

Documents have been discovered that show cash transfers from a Ukrainian gas company to a slush fund operated by several major Democrats.

The slush fund is reportedly run by former Secretary of State John Kerry, John Kerry Jr., another Kerry family member and Hunter Biden, Michael Coudrey reported.

“Leaked documents from the Ukrainian General Prosecutor’s office indicate complex money transfers from foreign sources into the control of a ‘slush fund’ owned and operated by Devon Archer, John Kerry Senior, John Kerry Junior, Heinz Jr, and Hunter Biden,” he said.

“According to the Department of Financial Monitoring (Counter-intelligence) of Latvia, the following sums of money were obtained from Busima Holding Limited (Cyprus) which is open at AS PrivatBank in Latvia.

“This describes the money transfer of $14,655,982 and $366,015 EUR from “Wirelogic Technology AS”, and $1,964,375 from “Digitex Organization LLP”.

“Further, part of the sums described above were transferred to Alan Apter, Alexander Kwasniewski, Devon Archer and Hunter Biden.

“BURISMA HOLDINGS LIMITED, during a period from November 18th 2014 to November 16th 2015 transacted 45 money transfers through MORGAN STANLEY SMITH BARNEY LLC in the sum of $3.5M dollars.

“The recipient of the money transfer is Rosemont Seneca Bohai LLC.

“Rosemont Seneca Bohai LLC is owned and operated by Devon Archer, the Kerry Family including John Kerry Senior, John Kerry Junior, Heinz Jr and Hunter Biden.

“All of whom are also listed as partners in the Rosemont Seneca Fund and other affiliated Rosemont Seneca companies.

“Leaked transaction and bank records indicate an influx of large payments from Ukrainian energy company Burisma Holdings Limited to Rosemont Seneca Bohai LLC, in what appears to be monthly payments of $83,333.33.

“Why was a foreign company, that was being investigated by the Ukrainian General Prosecutor’s office for corruption, suddenly retain & solicit high profile US persons affiliated with government and pay them such large sums of money?

“Soon after high profile US persons were paid off, including the son of US politician and Vice President Joe Biden, the corruption probe into Burisma and Hunter Biden was shut down under threat from the US administration withholding $1B in aid.

“In conclusion, it is to the best of my knowledge determined a corrupt foreign gas company solicited high profile US persons affiliated with government to illegally influence official US Foreign Policy, & pressure the Ukrainian government to shut down its corruption investigation.

“Further more, it has been determined that after significant payments were made to the firm partly owned by Hunter Biden, Joe Biden while the Vice President operated in an official capacity to change US Foreign Policy to help enrich and protect his son, Hunter Biden,” he said.




Michael Coudrey

✔@MichaelCoudrey
https://twitter.com/MichaelCoudrey/status/1194782001422721024

BOMBSHELL:

Leaked documents from the Ukrainian General Prosecutor’s office indicate complex money transfers from foreign sources into the control of a “slush fund” owned and operated by Devon Archer, John Kerry Senior, John Kerry Junior, Heinz Jr, and Hunter Biden.


52.5K
8:00 PM - Nov 13, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

36.9K people are talking about this

So much more but Flipper here has a fictional presentation....got it from Schitt AFTER he read his FIICTIONAL LETTER from Trump!

BREAKING, Leaked Documents Show Tens Of Millions From Ukraine Paid To Kerry, Biden Jr Fund, Report


----------



## Faun

luchitociencia said:


> I know some of "strategy", and I can tell that a distraction is happening which is dangerous.
> 
> The character named as the whistleblower still is working and "spying" in favor of Democrats.
> 
> This is what nobody is paying attention to.
> 
> His identity must be revealed in order to validate the claims. This is to say, such a character must have followed the correspondent procedure and channels for his assumed report made according to his point of view. Any "I heard this and that" is invalid. Without the present testimony of such a character there is no valid impeachment.
> 
> Just check the former impeachments, the accuser was present, evidence was presented which clearly without doubt pointed the former presidents at fault. In this so called impeachment only "heard says" have been presented.
> 
> In private business this problem is solved by sending home without pay to all the ones doing the same job of the whistlblower. Eventually one of the affected ones will end pointing the finger on the identity of the suspect.
> 
> Just remember, the wistleblower still is continuing with his spy "job" inside that agency.


How does the name of the whistleblower validate his/her claims? All that's needed to validate their claims is the complaint they filed. And so far, it's proven to be pretty accurate.


----------



## basquebromance

EXCLUSIVE: Human Rights Activist Files RICO Suit Against Fusion GPS Founders

Thor Halvorssen accuses Fusion GPS of working for a Venezuelan firm to smear him. He claims Fusion compiled a false dossier against him (sound familiar?) and others, including Bill Browder.


----------



## luchitociencia

Faun said:


> How does the name of the whistleblower validate his/her claims? All that's needed to validate their claims is the complaint they filed. And so far, it's proven to be pretty accurate.



According to the transcript the whistleblower suffers of poor understanding of English language, because when you read the words of president Trump in that conversation, those don't reflect the interpretation given by the whistleblower.

Apparently you too have poor understanding of the meaning of the word "accurate".


----------



## The Purge

Faun said:


> luchitociencia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know some of "strategy", and I can tell that a distraction is happening which is dangerous.
> 
> The character named as the whistleblower still is working and "spying" in favor of Democrats.
> 
> This is what nobody is paying attention to.
> 
> His identity must be revealed in order to validate the claims. This is to say, such a character must have followed the correspondent procedure and channels for his assumed report made according to his point of view. Any "I heard this and that" is invalid. Without the present testimony of such a character there is no valid impeachment.
> 
> Just check the former impeachments, the accuser was present, evidence was presented which clearly without doubt pointed the former presidents at fault. In this so called impeachment only "heard says" have been presented.
> 
> In private business this problem is solved by sending home without pay to all the ones doing the same job of the whistlblower. Eventually one of the affected ones will end pointing the finger on the identity of the suspect.
> 
> Just remember, the wistleblower still is continuing with his spy "job" inside that agency.
> 
> 
> 
> How does the name of the whistleblower validate his/her claims? All that's needed to validate their claims is the complaint they filed. And so far, it's proven to be pretty accurate.
Click to expand...

Somebody should ask him why Airik Charmarella was fired from the NSC, and if it's related to the two other NSC staffers who left to work for Schiff's intel committee.


----------



## Faun

luchitociencia said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does the name of the whistleblower validate his/her claims? All that's needed to validate their claims is the complaint they filed. And so far, it's proven to be pretty accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the transcript the whistleblower suffers of poor understanding of English language, because when you read the words of president Trump in that conversation, those don't reflect the interpretation given by the whistleblower.
> 
> Apparently you too have poor understanding of the meaning of the word "accurate".
Click to expand...

*whistleblower: *_In the course of my official duties, I have received information from multiple U.S. Government officials that the President of the United States is using the power of his office to solicit interference from a foreign country in the 2020 U.S. election. This interference includes, among other things, pressuring a foreign country to investigate one of the President’s main domestic political rivals. The President’s personal lawyer, Mr. Rudolph Giuliani, is a central figure in this effort. Attorney General Barr appears to be involved as well_​
^^^ That's all in the phone call.


----------



## The Purge

Anyone remember the group of close assistants to the Surrender Monkey that saw him off from the White House CRYING on Inauguration Day.....look who was a close assistant!!!!


----------



## OldLady

OKTexas said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ukraine Knew of Aid Freeze by Early August, Undermining Trump Defense*
> 
> Top officials were told in early August about the delay of $391 million in security assistance, undercutting a chief argument President Trump has used to deny any quid pro quo.
> 
> To Democrats who say that President Trump’s decision to freeze $391 million in military aid was intended to bully Ukraine’s leader into carrying out investigations for Mr. Trump’s political benefit, the president and his allies have had a simple response: There was no quid pro quo because the Ukrainians did not know assistance had been blocked. the freeze was directly linked to Mr. Trump’s demand. That did not deter the president, who on Wednesday approvingly tweeted a quote by a congressional Republican saying neither Mr. Taylor nor any other witness had “provided testimony that the Ukrainians were aware that military aid was being withheld.”
> 
> In fact, word of the aid freeze had gotten to high-level Ukrainian officials by the first week in August, according to interviews and documents obtained by The New York Times.
> 
> weeks earlier than acknowledged.
> 
> Ukraine Knew of Aid Freeze by Early August, Undermining Trump Defense
> 
> *Ukraine Knew Trump Was Freezing Aid Over Biden*
> 
> Ukrainian officials knew for months that President Donald Trump was withholding key military aid to their country over demands that Ukraine investigate Trump’s political rival and 2020 candidate Joe Biden, The New York Times reported on Wednesday.
> 
> The report, based on interviews and documents the Times obtained, directly contradicts Trump’s claim that there could not have been an improper quid pro quo arrangement because Ukrainian officials did not know the United States was withholding $391 million in military aid.
> 
> Instead, top Ukrainian officials reportedly knew of the aid freeze as early as the first week of August ― just days after Trump requested Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky to investigate Biden during a July 25 phone call.
> 
> Ukraine Knew Trump Was Freezing Aid Over Biden, New York Times Reports | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So he didn't know when the call was made, got it. Great unbiased sources I might add. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NYT doesn't publish without confirmation of facts.  Their opinions may not please you but they wouldn't be publishing something like this, which is news, not op ed,  if it hadn't been corroborated.  Now, I know that you folks will just continue to find a Ukranian official who says they didn't know.  You go for it.  The truth continues to come out; you can't drown it out forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Remind us again how many stories the NYT has had to retract. BTW early Aug is still AFTER the July call.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares about the phone call anymore?  It's gone way beyond that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you idiots keep bringing it up, go figure.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Where did I do that?


----------



## OldLady

OKTexas said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough.  btw,  there NEVER was a reason given for her dismissal, even if idonny just didn't like her.  no reason at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't dismissed, she was reassigned. And the president doesn't need a reason.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh - ya.  i know & have said that in other posts.  the question is ----  by the abassador herself  - was that ambassadors serve at the pleasure of the prez - but why was she 'smeared'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps because she didn't support the incoming Ukraine admin or our president.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not what Zelensky said. LMAO
> 
> .
Click to expand...

What did he say?


----------



## OldLady

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> well i know that if it were & president tinkles had the evidence to show it was, he sure as hell would do EVERYTHING he could to show the witch hunters how wrong they were.  he would hold a televised 'event' with spotlights, a red carpet, & probably make it a pay per view so he could make $$$ off it.
> 
> but none of that is gonna happen.  & we both know why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then maybe we can make a trade:  Ask the President for those witnesses, and in return, we get to question the whistleblower and the person he or she got their information from; the person that was listening on the phone.
> 
> Sound like a good deal to you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds more like the Kavanaugh scam that never was. How about burden of proof goes on the prosecution, and you don’t have to do or say anything. Like in real criminal law? It’s good enough for everything else. Shit, the alleged victim said he wasn’t a victim, and that’s not good enough. WTF?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just trying to demonstrate to these hypocrites that they are hypocrites.
> 
> They want Trump to give them anything and everything for them to try and prove guilt, yet they defend Schiff Face when he doesn't do the same for his defense.  Their claim is Trump is trying to hide something, while it is they who are hiding things by not bringing all their evidence forward.  So far, they brought nothing.
> 
> Schiff Face kept secret meetings taking place in the basement for weeks, and carefully choosing the so-called witnesses that he though made his best case.  Now we see his best witnesses are nothing but he said/ she said people, and nothing of substance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have news, overhearing a conversation is not hearsay.  Witnesses matter.
> 
> Trump is toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't impeach somebody over what somebody said they heard, because liars are everywhere in the Democrat party.
Click to expand...

And you say that in support of TRUMP?


----------



## RealDave

WEATHER53 said:


> Biden got what he wanted via threats and mysteriously his son ends up on a Ukrainian gravy train
> Trump asked for and got nothing
> 
> Trump is being investigated and his primary accuser is hidden
> 
> What Nation and  what planet are we on?


  On with whistleblower laws, assfuck.

The WB reported a crime.   You stupid fucks act like this is a case of rape where Trump raped the whistleblower.


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying it is just a coincidence that Trump withheld the military aid just days before the phone call.  And it's just coincidental that Trump dropped a request that Zelensky open a corruption investigation when discussing military aid in the phone conversation.  And of course, it's just a coincidence that Biden's son worked for the company to be investigated.  And it was coincidental that Trump fired the Ambassador to the Ukraine, who was not on the Trump team, just weeks before the phone call.  And of course Zelensky's much sought after meeting with the president was being delayed.
> *
> WOW! What a strange series of coincidences. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riddle me this:  If Zelensky took Trump's request as a threat, how is it he had no idea US aid was being held up?  I mean, if an inspector comes to my house to complain my house paint is chipping, and I offer him 100 to ignore it, we both know I bribed him.  I gave him a hundred bucks, and he got in his car and left.
> 
> What the left is trying to claim here, is that Trump bribed Zelensky, and Zelensky had no idea he'd just been bribed.  Yes, Trump wanted to know the association between Hunter and Ukraine.  After all, the drug addict got a job in a field he didn't know anything about, in a country he didn't know anything about; not even the language, all while his father was not only the VP, but in charge of goings on in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not claim Zelensky took Trump's request to be a threat at that time.  As you said, he did know the funds were frozen.  At that time, Zelensky would could consider it a simple request for a favor.  However, in about a week, Zelensky would learn Trump's request for a favor was not a request.
> 
> Zelensky was told to work with Juliana which made sense because Trump had removed the ambassador.   Obviously Juliana's part in this was to act as Trump's go between in regard to a public announcement of the investigation and providing details to the president.  No doubt, there would have been an announcement of an investigation had the whisleblower's complaint not come out about 2 weeks after the phone call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, more Thought Police claims.  And please tell me where you purchased that crystal ball, because all the ones I purchased never seemed to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't take a crystal ball to put the pieces together.
> Trump recalls the Ukraine ambassador a few weeks before freezing Ukraine military aid.  Zelenski's meeting with Trump is put on hold.  Trump ask Zelenski to open an investigation of the Bidens.   He sends Giuliani to the Ukraine and ask Zelenski to work with him. The whistleblower exposes Trump's scheme to force Zelenski to open an investigation. The House announces an investigation of Trump.  Military aid is restored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So tell me, when was Zelensky "forced" to do anything?  And why would Yovanovich have anything to do with interfering between Trump and Zelensky?  He didn't need her out of the way for anything.  What meeting was put on hold?  It was a phone call, something that doesn't need too much scheduling.
> 
> This entire farce is based on he said/ she said, why did Trump do X, what mind reading Democrats thought Trump was thinking, but no actual hard evidence of their claim.
> 
> If the Democrats are stupid enough to proceed with this impeachment, it will be the first impeachment in our history based on no facts, but plenty of assumptions.  Our Constitutional authors are rolling in their graves, because if they thought it could ever come to this, the Constitution would be 50 pages long with lots of color pictures so that Democrats could understand.
Click to expand...



We have a slew of witnesses that have testified as to what Trump was doing.  Get real.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

I wonder if the mods might start a week 2 thread ? This one is too big to be informative.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Jitss617 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it doesn't matter to you if a president bribes a foreign power with military aid in order to discredit his political opposition.  However, most people would consider that misuse of executive power, bribery, and a violation of his oath of office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  We're all behind you.  Just give us empirical evidence that Trump did such a thing, because so far, not one of you has been able to do it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may hear that next week as more witnesses closer to Trump start testifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming.  Usually they put their strongest witnesses up first.  They shot their load.  It's over.  What we were treated to was several people who stated in front of Congress they had no first hand knowledge about anything with Trump and the supposed bribery, or quid pro quo, or whatever term they are calming now.  But here's the stupidity of all this:
> 
> First off, a President delaying funds is not an impeachable offense.  Secondly, you can't bribe or blackmail (another lib word going around) a person when the so called subject has no idea they are being bribed.  Thirdly, Trump never got anything in return either before or after the funds were released.  Fourth of course, nobody can claim Trump was using bribery in effort to promote his campaign, because nobody knows who he'll be running against yet.  Lastly, the best thing for Trump would be to have Biden as his opponent.  I can't think of anybody more confused, more out of touch in that pathetic Democrat lineup than Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, jackass, why would the President of the Ukraine admit he accepted a bribe?  Second, why would he piss off Trump when Trump controlled the funding.
> 
> Using funds to try to bribe a foreign official is illegal
> 
> Biden was leading in the polls.  Joe Biden was the centrist.  He was kicking Trumps ass in e ery poll.
> 
> Nice Try but Trump is toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress controls funding you moron
Click to expand...

And T-Rump tried to circumvent congress you moron.


----------



## Lesh

lennypartiv said:


> Ukraine eventually got the aid. There are no grounds for impeachment.



Two days after the WB complaint reached Congress (and only days before it expired).

That's hardly a defense

He got CAUGHT


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Tommy Tainant said:


> I wonder if the mods might start a week 2 thread ? This one is too big to be informative.



Agreed, but when others start a new thread on the subject, they close it down and everybody is jammed into this one.  You can't follow it, and it's very time consuming to seek out anybody that replied to your comment, so you just give up after a while.


----------



## Jitss617

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  We're all behind you.  Just give us empirical evidence that Trump did such a thing, because so far, not one of you has been able to do it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> You may hear that next week as more witnesses closer to Trump start testifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming.  Usually they put their strongest witnesses up first.  They shot their load.  It's over.  What we were treated to was several people who stated in front of Congress they had no first hand knowledge about anything with Trump and the supposed bribery, or quid pro quo, or whatever term they are calming now.  But here's the stupidity of all this:
> 
> First off, a President delaying funds is not an impeachable offense.  Secondly, you can't bribe or blackmail (another lib word going around) a person when the so called subject has no idea they are being bribed.  Thirdly, Trump never got anything in return either before or after the funds were released.  Fourth of course, nobody can claim Trump was using bribery in effort to promote his campaign, because nobody knows who he'll be running against yet.  Lastly, the best thing for Trump would be to have Biden as his opponent.  I can't think of anybody more confused, more out of touch in that pathetic Democrat lineup than Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, jackass, why would the President of the Ukraine admit he accepted a bribe?  Second, why would he piss off Trump when Trump controlled the funding.
> 
> Using funds to try to bribe a foreign official is illegal
> 
> Biden was leading in the polls.  Joe Biden was the centrist.  He was kicking Trumps ass in e ery poll.
> 
> Nice Try but Trump is toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress controls funding you moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And T-Rump tried to circumvent congress you moron.
Click to expand...

Any evidence?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Riddle me this:  If Zelensky took Trump's request as a threat, how is it he had no idea US aid was being held up?  I mean, if an inspector comes to my house to complain my house paint is chipping, and I offer him 100 to ignore it, we both know I bribed him.  I gave him a hundred bucks, and he got in his car and left.
> 
> What the left is trying to claim here, is that Trump bribed Zelensky, and Zelensky had no idea he'd just been bribed.  Yes, Trump wanted to know the association between Hunter and Ukraine.  After all, the drug addict got a job in a field he didn't know anything about, in a country he didn't know anything about; not even the language, all while his father was not only the VP, but in charge of goings on in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not claim Zelensky took Trump's request to be a threat at that time.  As you said, he did know the funds were frozen.  At that time, Zelensky would could consider it a simple request for a favor.  However, in about a week, Zelensky would learn Trump's request for a favor was not a request.
> 
> Zelensky was told to work with Juliana which made sense because Trump had removed the ambassador.   Obviously Juliana's part in this was to act as Trump's go between in regard to a public announcement of the investigation and providing details to the president.  No doubt, there would have been an announcement of an investigation had the whisleblower's complaint not come out about 2 weeks after the phone call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, more Thought Police claims.  And please tell me where you purchased that crystal ball, because all the ones I purchased never seemed to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't take a crystal ball to put the pieces together.
> Trump recalls the Ukraine ambassador a few weeks before freezing Ukraine military aid.  Zelenski's meeting with Trump is put on hold.  Trump ask Zelenski to open an investigation of the Bidens.   He sends Giuliani to the Ukraine and ask Zelenski to work with him. The whistleblower exposes Trump's scheme to force Zelenski to open an investigation. The House announces an investigation of Trump.  Military aid is restored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So tell me, when was Zelensky "forced" to do anything?  And why would Yovanovich have anything to do with interfering between Trump and Zelensky?  He didn't need her out of the way for anything.  What meeting was put on hold?  It was a phone call, something that doesn't need too much scheduling.
> 
> This entire farce is based on he said/ she said, why did Trump do X, what mind reading Democrats thought Trump was thinking, but no actual hard evidence of their claim.
> 
> If the Democrats are stupid enough to proceed with this impeachment, it will be the first impeachment in our history based on no facts, but plenty of assumptions.  Our Constitutional authors are rolling in their graves, because if they thought it could ever come to this, the Constitution would be 50 pages long with lots of color pictures so that Democrats could understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We have a slew of witnesses that have testified as to what Trump was doing.  Get real.
Click to expand...


Then why haven't we seen them yet?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden got what he wanted via threats and mysteriously his son ends up on a Ukrainian gravy train
> Trump asked for and got nothing
> 
> Trump is being investigated and his primary accuser is hidden
> 
> What Nation and  what planet are we on?
> 
> 
> 
> On with whistleblower laws, assfuck.
> 
> The WB reported a crime.   You stupid fucks act like this is a case of rape where Trump raped the whistleblower.
Click to expand...


It's not actually a whistleblower so he or she isn't covered by anything.  Even if it was, the whistleblower laws do not guarantee anonymity.


----------



## OldLady

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the mods might start a week 2 thread ? This one is too big to be informative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, but when others start a new thread on the subject, they close it down and everybody is jammed into this one.  You can't follow it, and it's very time consuming to seek out anybody that replied to your comment, so you just give up after a while.
Click to expand...

If you used the official impeachment thread, you wouldn't have that problem, though, would you?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Zorro! said:


> *Dem Rep. Says He Will Vote NO on Impeachment, Reveals Other Dem Lawmakers “Quietly, Privately” Concerned About Schiff Show Trials*



There's not many, but some Democrats have integrity.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

OldLady said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the mods might start a week 2 thread ? This one is too big to be informative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, but when others start a new thread on the subject, they close it down and everybody is jammed into this one.  You can't follow it, and it's very time consuming to seek out anybody that replied to your comment, so you just give up after a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you used the official impeachment thread, you wouldn't have that problem, though, would you?
Click to expand...


WTF do you think this thread is?


----------



## Jitss617

Ray From Cleveland said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the mods might start a week 2 thread ? This one is too big to be informative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, but when others start a new thread on the subject, they close it down and everybody is jammed into this one.  You can't follow it, and it's very time consuming to seek out anybody that replied to your comment, so you just give up after a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you used the official impeachment thread, you wouldn't have that problem, though, would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF do you think this thread is?
Click to expand...

She’s a little slow


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Jitss617 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may hear that next week as more witnesses closer to Trump start testifying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming.  Usually they put their strongest witnesses up first.  They shot their load.  It's over.  What we were treated to was several people who stated in front of Congress they had no first hand knowledge about anything with Trump and the supposed bribery, or quid pro quo, or whatever term they are calming now.  But here's the stupidity of all this:
> 
> First off, a President delaying funds is not an impeachable offense.  Secondly, you can't bribe or blackmail (another lib word going around) a person when the so called subject has no idea they are being bribed.  Thirdly, Trump never got anything in return either before or after the funds were released.  Fourth of course, nobody can claim Trump was using bribery in effort to promote his campaign, because nobody knows who he'll be running against yet.  Lastly, the best thing for Trump would be to have Biden as his opponent.  I can't think of anybody more confused, more out of touch in that pathetic Democrat lineup than Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, jackass, why would the President of the Ukraine admit he accepted a bribe?  Second, why would he piss off Trump when Trump controlled the funding.
> 
> Using funds to try to bribe a foreign official is illegal
> 
> Biden was leading in the polls.  Joe Biden was the centrist.  He was kicking Trumps ass in e ery poll.
> 
> Nice Try but Trump is toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress controls funding you moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And T-Rump tried to circumvent congress you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any evidence?
Click to expand...


You’re shiting me, Right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Jitss617 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the mods might start a week 2 thread ? This one is too big to be informative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, but when others start a new thread on the subject, they close it down and everybody is jammed into this one.  You can't follow it, and it's very time consuming to seek out anybody that replied to your comment, so you just give up after a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you used the official impeachment thread, you wouldn't have that problem, though, would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF do you think this thread is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She’s a little slow
Click to expand...


Not sure if it's that, or she was just making a joke.


----------



## Jitss617

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming.  Usually they put their strongest witnesses up first.  They shot their load.  It's over.  What we were treated to was several people who stated in front of Congress they had no first hand knowledge about anything with Trump and the supposed bribery, or quid pro quo, or whatever term they are calming now.  But here's the stupidity of all this:
> 
> First off, a President delaying funds is not an impeachable offense.  Secondly, you can't bribe or blackmail (another lib word going around) a person when the so called subject has no idea they are being bribed.  Thirdly, Trump never got anything in return either before or after the funds were released.  Fourth of course, nobody can claim Trump was using bribery in effort to promote his campaign, because nobody knows who he'll be running against yet.  Lastly, the best thing for Trump would be to have Biden as his opponent.  I can't think of anybody more confused, more out of touch in that pathetic Democrat lineup than Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, jackass, why would the President of the Ukraine admit he accepted a bribe?  Second, why would he piss off Trump when Trump controlled the funding.
> 
> Using funds to try to bribe a foreign official is illegal
> 
> Biden was leading in the polls.  Joe Biden was the centrist.  He was kicking Trumps ass in e ery poll.
> 
> Nice Try but Trump is toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress controls funding you moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And T-Rump tried to circumvent congress you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re shiting me, Right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes Do you have any evidence


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Investigate them all.  But only picking one & wanting an announcement more than the actual investigation should be a hint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did any of the others have a son raking in millions from Burisma while they were running point for the country? Even officials from the maobama admin expressed concern, but when Trump express the same concern it's suddenly impeachable. Give me a freaking break.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOTHING that Biden may have done will undo what Trump has done. NOTHING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what he did: apply the signed treaty.
> 
> This one:
> 
> 
> We have a signed treaty to that effect....
> 
> 
> 
> If that is a problem.....
> ....why did Bill 'the rapist' Clinton sign a treaty with the Ukraine with exactly the same purpose?????
> 
> 
> *"Formal Title*
> 
> 
> Treaty Between the United States of America and Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters with Annex, signed at Kiev on July 22, 1998, and with an Exchange of Notes signed on September 30, 1999, which provides for its provisional application.
> *Date Received from President*
> 
> 
> 
> 11/10/1999 Text of Treaty Document available as:
> TXT"
> TREATY WITH UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS
> 
> __________
> 
> MESSAGE
> 
> from
> 
> THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES
> 
> transmitting
> 
> TREATY BETWEEN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA AND UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL
> *ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS *WITH ANNEX, SIGNED AT KIEV ON JULY 22,
> 1998, AND WITH AN EXCHANGE OF NOTES SIGNED ON SEPTEMBER 30, 1999, WHICH
> PROVIDES FOR ITS PROVISIONAL APPLICATION
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you didn't know this, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really,  A Trump over calling Bill Clinton a rapist.  Who did he rape?  Did you forget Trump's rape accusation of a 14 year old?  Really?
> 
> What US investigation did Trump ask for help with?
Click to expand...




It appears that everyone else knows.....except you, RealDumb.


*Clinton Misogyny - Sex*
Juanita Broaddrick (AR)- rape 
Eileen Wellstone (Oxford) - rape
Elizabeth Ward Gracen - rape - quid pro quo, post incident intimidation 
Regina Hopper Blakely - "forced himself on her, biting, bruising her"
Kathleen Willey (WH) - sexual assault, intimidations, threats
Sandra Allen James (DC) - sexual assault 
22 Year Old 1972 (Yale) - sexual assault 
Kathy Bradshaw (AK) - sexual assault
Cristy Zercher - unwelcomed sexual advance, intimidations 
Paula Jones (AR) - unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
Carolyn Moffet -unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
1974 student at University of Arkansas - unwelcomed physical contact
1978-1980 - seven complaints per Arkansas state troopers
Monica Lewinsky - quid pro quo, post incident character assault 
Gennifer Flowers - quid pro quo, post incident character assault 
Dolly Kyle Browning - post incident character assault 
Sally Perdue - post incident threats
Betty Dalton - rebuffed his advances, married to one of his supporters
Denise Reeder - apologetic note scanned
http://www.alamo-girl.com/0262.htm


And...just recently: "Leslie Millwee says that on two of the alleged occasions, Clinton groped her while he rubbed himself against her and reached climax."  EXCLUSIVE VIDEO INTERVIEW: New Bill Clinton Sexual Assault Accuser Goes Public for the First Time | Breitbart



And the Liberal elites have admitted what we on the right have said for decades.


1. Had it not been for Trump's election....none of this would be happening!
With Hillary running, the whole rape-apologist program of the Democrats came to the forefront....and they had to pretend that Trump was on the same level (the gutter) as Bill 'the rapist' Clinton.

Here's the 'divide:' the Democrats with at least a double digit IQ are ready to admit the truth, the rape history that the Right has been revealing about Clinton for...what....decades.

You, a total dunce, are still fighting the war you've lost.

2. Which Liberal outlets are now admitting what we on the Right have said for decades?

The New York Times

MSNBC

The Atlantic

Slate


Vox



Politico



"So the recent wave of liberals “reckoning” with Bill Clinton’s sexual offenses should be put into proper context. It is not the beginning of the end for the Clintons atop the Democratic Party. It’s just the end.

….the mea culpas from Bill’s defenders proliferating through lefty media, from the New York Times to Politico to Vox, are anything but brave. They’re convenient."                                                                                    https://nypost.com/2017/11/16/dems-...ses-is-the-final-nail-in-the-clintons-coffin/



3. On the other side....lying low-life imbeciles.....you.....who can't keep up with the program.



“Maher asked, "Could Bill Clinton, if he had done what he did in 1998, survive today or would his own party have thrown him under the bus?" 

Farrow explained, "Bill Clinton is a different conversation. He has been credibly accused of rape. That is nothing to do with gray areas. That is, you know, I think the Juanita Broadderick claim has been overdue for revisiting."

Farrow also said that he is "heartened by the fact that people now routinely express outrage about Bill Clinton and particularly those more serious allegations about him." Ronan Farrow Says Juanita Broaddrick's Rape Claim Against Bill Clinton Should Be Revisited





Is there anything....ANYTHING.....you Leftists have been right about?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

NotYourBody said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  We're all behind you.  Just give us empirical evidence that Trump did such a thing, because so far, not one of you has been able to do it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> You may hear that next week as more witnesses closer to Trump start testifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming.  Usually they put their strongest witnesses up first.  They shot their load.  It's over.  What we were treated to was several people who stated in front of Congress they had no first hand knowledge about anything with Trump and the supposed bribery, or quid pro quo, or whatever term they are calming now.  But here's the stupidity of all this:
> 
> First off, a President delaying funds is not an impeachable offense.  Secondly, you can't bribe or blackmail (another lib word going around) a person when the so called subject has no idea they are being bribed.  Thirdly, Trump never got anything in return either before or after the funds were released.  Fourth of course, nobody can claim Trump was using bribery in effort to promote his campaign, because nobody knows who he'll be running against yet.  Lastly, the best thing for Trump would be to have Biden as his opponent.  I can't think of anybody more confused, more out of touch in that pathetic Democrat lineup than Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish it was over. This week, for your viewing pleasure, we have:
> 
> Tuesday -
> Jennifer Williams, aide to Mike Pence
> Lt Col Alexander Vindman, NSC aide
> Kurt Volker, former US special envoy to Ukraine
> Tim Morrison, NSC aide
> 
> Wednesday -
> Gordon Sondland, US Ambassador to the European Union
> Laura Cooper, Deputy Asst Secy of Defence
> David Hale, Under Secy of State for Political Affairs
> 
> Thursday -
> Fiona Hill, Former White House Russia Expert
> 
> I am especially interested in the testimony of Vindman and Sondland.
> 
> I bought an extra large bag of impeachment blend popcorn. I can't wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vindman and Sondland have already testified.  Are you going to enjoy that nothingburger just like the last one, dumbass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm ready to see them testify in public. I will enjoy it a lot, thank you.
Click to expand...


So you expect them to commit perjury and contradict their previous testimony?  Put the popcorn down and enjoy that nothingburger you will be choking on!


----------



## PoliticalChic

Flopper said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*
> 
> It is against the law to ask a foreign government to investigate your political rival. Get that through your think skulls Trumpers. Stop being disingenuous.
> 
> 
> 
> Your side lost the election, IM2, move on and vote him out in a year.
> No laws have been broken and Schiff and Pelosi know it, they are just trying to muddy the waters for
> the inept and confused.  Your stable of mules couldn't win an election for dog catcher....and they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (R) nutters need to move on from that tired old excuse.   if that happened, then y'all could finally stop bring up hillary everytime you hafta defend donny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this plan.
> 
> If the Democrats were actually clever.......they'd hold the hearings......*and then vote not to impeach.*
> 
> Why?
> a. they know the Republican Senate is a dead end for the ploy
> b. independent voters have made clear that they are sick of the charade
> c. the only hope is to damage Trump for the election....and they can see that it isn't working
> d. they realize that if it gets to the Senate.....the Republicans can recall not just the same 'witnesses'...and ask what they want
> and when they want....
> e. but they can call Schiff to testify!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they could one up the Senate by not impeaching Trump and saying they will leave it to the voters to decide.  However, that won't work. Trump would claim a victory stating it was another democrat witch hunt to discredit him.  I think the democrats have gone too far to back down now.
> 
> Also, there are a lot of witness yet to testify and there may be more.  Unlike last week's witnesses, the upcoming witnesses are much closer to Trump which means they could make things a lot worse for Trump such that a Senate acquittal might be impossible.  If republican senators see Trump as a looser, they will desert him.
Click to expand...



Let's see if the Leftists want the Republican Senate to question those witnesses.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you said is like the call transcript.  It's available for all to see.
> 
> Trump holds up money to Ukraine for whatever purposes he held it up for.  But because it may have also benefited him in the event he ran against Biden, that makes it an impeachable offense.  Did you not say that?
> 
> And if so, that means that Trump couldn't have held up the money for any reason, even if he knew it would end up in corrupt hands, because Biden is in the race.  Did you not say that???
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying it is just a coincidence that Trump withheld the military aid just days before the phone call.  And it's just coincidental that Trump dropped a request that Zelensky open a corruption investigation when discussing military aid in the phone conversation.  And of course, it's just a coincidence that Biden's son worked for the company to be investigated.  And it was coincidental that Trump fired the Ambassador to the Ukraine, who was not on the Trump team, just weeks before the phone call.  And of course Zelensky's much sought after meeting with the president was being delayed.
> *
> WOW! What a strange series of coincidences. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riddle me this:  If Zelensky took Trump's request as a threat, how is it he had no idea US aid was being held up?  I mean, if an inspector comes to my house to complain my house paint is chipping, and I offer him 100 to ignore it, we both know I bribed him.  I gave him a hundred bucks, and he got in his car and left.
> 
> What the left is trying to claim here, is that Trump bribed Zelensky, and Zelensky had no idea he'd just been bribed.  Yes, Trump wanted to know the association between Hunter and Ukraine.  After all, the drug addict got a job in a field he didn't know anything about, in a country he didn't know anything about; not even the language, all while his father was not only the VP, but in charge of goings on in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not claim Zelensky took Trump's request to be a threat at that time.  As you said, he did know the funds were frozen.  At that time, Zelensky would could consider it a simple request for a favor.  However, in about a week, Zelensky would learn Trump's request for a favor was not a request.
> 
> Zelensky was told to work with Juliana which made sense because Trump had removed the ambassador.   Obviously Juliana's part in this was to act as Trump's go between in regard to a public announcement of the investigation and providing details to the president.  No doubt, there would have been an announcement of an investigation had the whisleblower's complaint not come out about 2 weeks after the phone call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, more Thought Police claims.  And please tell me where you purchased that crystal ball, because all the ones I purchased never seemed to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't take a crystal ball to put the pieces together.
> Trump recalls the Ukraine ambassador a few weeks before freezing Ukraine military aid.  Zelenski's meeting with Trump is put on hold.  Trump ask Zelenski to open an investigation of the Bidens.   He sends Giuliani to the Ukraine and ask Zelenski to work with him. The whistleblower exposes Trump's scheme to force Zelenski to open an investigation. The House announces an investigation of Trump.  Military aid is restored.
Click to expand...


That's very good, except you have just about every one of your "facts" wrong.


----------



## The Original Tree

basquebromance said:


> the media are acting as if Schitt is the oracle of truth
> 
> i call him "Secret Agent Man"


*Should be a Real Snore Fest today and for the rest of the week.*


----------



## The Original Tree

HappyJoy said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should be less than interesting and I'm wondering what Trump and his attorneys will make of it all especially when they get to speak with all the so called witnesses.
> 
> Another steaming pile of horse shit brought to you by the Dems who are paving the way for a Trump win in 2020.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> *My opinion, since The Democrats are refusing to allow The Republicans any Witnesses of their own, that this is going to be extremely boring.  There won't be any back and forth.  There won't be any counter narrative, or a lot of cross examining of the Witnesses.  All the KEY people are not allowed to testify or are being kept secret from The American People.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^Lie.
Click to expand...

*Where is this DOUCHE then?*


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Flopper said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is covering up his real reason for getting her out of office.  Next week, it comes very clear.  It's not going to be a good month for Rump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't need a reason to get her out of office. He can fire her for being Barry's holdover, or no reason at all.
> 
> There were no smears. It's just made up to give her something to complain about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he fired Yovanovitch, that would alert the media so he recalled her.  She had to be remove because she would know immediately about the phone call, the freeze on military aid and the implications.  Also, if she were there it would be difficult to bring Giuliani into the picture. Giuliani was needed so Trump would not have to be involved in the deal.
> 
> If the House get's Giuliani in the witness chair, it will be all over for Trump.
Click to expand...


Hey dumbass!  Being "recalled" means you are removing an ambassador that does not meet with the approval of the host country.  Zelensky did not care for Yovanovitch.  She was told to get back to the US on the next plane and was fired.


----------



## Seawytch

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is covering up his real reason for getting her out of office.  Next week, it comes very clear.  It's not going to be a good month for Rump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't need a reason to get her out of office. He can fire her for being Barry's holdover, or no reason at all.
> 
> There were no smears. It's just made up to give her something to complain about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he fired Yovanovitch, that would alert the media so he recalled her.  She had to be remove because she would know immediately about the phone call, the freeze on military aid and the implications.  Also, if she were there it would be difficult to bring Giuliani into the picture. Giuliani was needed so Trump would not have to be involved in the deal.
> 
> If the House get's Giuliani in the witness chair, it will be all over for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass!  Being "recalled" means you are removing an ambassador that does not meet with the approval of the host country.  Zelensky did not care for Yovanovitch.  She was told to get back to the US on the next plane and was fired.
Click to expand...


Link? What indication do you have that Zelinsky didn't "care" for the ambassador?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Seawytch said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is covering up his real reason for getting her out of office.  Next week, it comes very clear.  It's not going to be a good month for Rump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't need a reason to get her out of office. He can fire her for being Barry's holdover, or no reason at all.
> 
> There were no smears. It's just made up to give her something to complain about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he fired Yovanovitch, that would alert the media so he recalled her.  She had to be remove because she would know immediately about the phone call, the freeze on military aid and the implications.  Also, if she were there it would be difficult to bring Giuliani into the picture. Giuliani was needed so Trump would not have to be involved in the deal.
> 
> If the House get's Giuliani in the witness chair, it will be all over for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass!  Being "recalled" means you are removing an ambassador that does not meet with the approval of the host country.  Zelensky did not care for Yovanovitch.  She was told to get back to the US on the next plane and was fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link? What indication do you have that Zelinsky didn't "care" for the ambassador?
Click to expand...


*Facts First: *_Volodymyr_ _Zelensky did say Yovanovitch’s attitude was “far from the best” _
_
Fact check: Trump tweets Ukraine's president spoke unfavorably of Yovanovitch. Here's what we know._

There you go, dumbass!  You should have already known.


----------



## jc456

Astrostar said:


> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Law Enforcement Assistance and Cooperation Treaty with Ukraine specifies that the designated officials of the two nations are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Minister of Justice, (3.1.d.).  The treaty binds those two offices--and so the usual rules in both nations, regarding those offices:  In the Treaty.  So from the New York Times, about the phone--Barbarous Anti-American sentiment is apparently what the White House has documented.
> 
> "A Justice Department official said that Mr. Barr had no knowledge of the call until the director of national intelligence and the intelligence community’s inspector general sent the department the whistle-blower’s criminal referral late last month, and that Mr. Trump has not spoken with the attorney general “about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son.”
> 
> Political interference is not considered cause, stated in the Treaty provisions.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/106/cdoc/tdoc16/CDOC-106tdoc16.pdf
> 
> Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hatter waving takes on a new appearance.  "Banzai! Surprise!" Attack on the USA apparently is supported--or on Ukraine, or Crimea!)
> 
> 
> 
> Help please.  Trump calls Jennifer Williams a "Never trumper."  She is a member of Pence's staff.  If she is a Never trumper," why was she hired in the first place?  Duh.
Click to expand...

Ask pence


----------



## jc456

luchitociencia said:


> I know some of "strategy", and I can tell that a distraction is happening which is dangerous.
> 
> The character named as the whistleblower still is working and "spying" in favor of Democrats.
> 
> This is what nobody is paying attention to.
> 
> His identity must be revealed in order to validate the claims. This is to say, such a character must have followed the correspondent procedure and channels for his assumed report made according to his point of view. Any "I heard this and that" is invalid. Without the present testimony of such a character there is no valid impeachment.
> 
> Just check the former impeachments, the accuser was present, evidence was presented which clearly without doubt pointed the former presidents at fault. In this so called impeachment only "heard says" have been presented.
> 
> In private business this problem is solved by sending home without pay to all the ones doing the same job of the whistlblower. Eventually one of the affected ones will end pointing the finger on the identity of the suspect.
> 
> Just remember, the wistleblower still is continuing with his spy "job" inside that agency.


Show that there is an actual leaker


----------



## jc456

RealDave said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden got what he wanted via threats and mysteriously his son ends up on a Ukrainian gravy train
> Trump asked for and got nothing
> 
> Trump is being investigated and his primary accuser is hidden
> 
> What Nation and  what planet are we on?
> 
> 
> 
> On with whistleblower laws, assfuck.
> 
> The WB reported a crime.   You stupid fucks act like this is a case of rape where Trump raped the whistleblower.
Click to expand...

There is no actual whistle blower. Schitt’s is the person


----------



## jc456

Lastamender said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Jesus fucking Christ! Will you people please get on topic or just shut the fuck up. Do you even understand the difference between Clinton's actions and Trump's in relation to national security, the integrity of the constitution and the  founders intent regarding impeachment? I don't think so.
> 
> Where the impeachment case stands as Democrats prepare to bring a barrage of new witnesses
> 
> 
> 
> No not at all explain?
> 
> Are you of the position that trump can’t respond in kind?
> 
> He was treated maliciously
> 
> MALICIOUSLY
> 
> This entire inquiry is malicious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Trump has committed serious violations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is foreign policy, he really can't do much wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can and he has done so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearsay proves nothing. They are looking for the crime the way Communists do.
Click to expand...

Actually, they are showing their handlers in Russia, they got it


----------



## jc456

NotYourBody said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  We're all behind you.  Just give us empirical evidence that Trump did such a thing, because so far, not one of you has been able to do it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> You may hear that next week as more witnesses closer to Trump start testifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming.  Usually they put their strongest witnesses up first.  They shot their load.  It's over.  What we were treated to was several people who stated in front of Congress they had no first hand knowledge about anything with Trump and the supposed bribery, or quid pro quo, or whatever term they are calming now.  But here's the stupidity of all this:
> 
> First off, a President delaying funds is not an impeachable offense.  Secondly, you can't bribe or blackmail (another lib word going around) a person when the so called subject has no idea they are being bribed.  Thirdly, Trump never got anything in return either before or after the funds were released.  Fourth of course, nobody can claim Trump was using bribery in effort to promote his campaign, because nobody knows who he'll be running against yet.  Lastly, the best thing for Trump would be to have Biden as his opponent.  I can't think of anybody more confused, more out of touch in that pathetic Democrat lineup than Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish it was over. This week, for your viewing pleasure, we have:
> 
> Tuesday -
> Jennifer Williams, aide to Mike Pence
> Lt Col Alexander Vindman, NSC aide
> Kurt Volker, former US special envoy to Ukraine
> Tim Morrison, NSC aide
> 
> Wednesday -
> Gordon Sondland, US Ambassador to the European Union
> Laura Cooper, Deputy Asst Secy of Defence
> David Hale, Under Secy of State for Political Affairs
> 
> Thursday -
> Fiona Hill, Former White House Russia Expert
> 
> I am especially interested in the testimony of Vindman and Sondland.
> 
> I bought an extra large bag of impeachment blend popcorn. I can't wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vindman and Sondland have already testified.  Are you going to enjoy that nothingburger just like the last one, dumbass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm ready to see them testify in public. I will enjoy it a lot, thank you.
Click to expand...

We will much more . They got nothing


----------



## Seawytch

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is covering up his real reason for getting her out of office.  Next week, it comes very clear.  It's not going to be a good month for Rump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't need a reason to get her out of office. He can fire her for being Barry's holdover, or no reason at all.
> 
> There were no smears. It's just made up to give her something to complain about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he fired Yovanovitch, that would alert the media so he recalled her.  She had to be remove because she would know immediately about the phone call, the freeze on military aid and the implications.  Also, if she were there it would be difficult to bring Giuliani into the picture. Giuliani was needed so Trump would not have to be involved in the deal.
> 
> If the House get's Giuliani in the witness chair, it will be all over for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass!  Being "recalled" means you are removing an ambassador that does not meet with the approval of the host country.  Zelensky did not care for Yovanovitch.  She was told to get back to the US on the next plane and was fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link? What indication do you have that Zelinsky didn't "care" for the ambassador?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Facts First: *_Volodymyr_ _Zelensky did say Yovanovitch’s attitude was “far from the best”
> 
> Fact check: Trump tweets Ukraine's president spoke unfavorably of Yovanovitch. Here's what we know._
> 
> There you go, dumbass!  You should have already known.
Click to expand...


 Did you read your link? He said it after Trump brought her up. Zelensky would do or say anything Trump wanted him to...Trump was extorting him after all.

Why would the State Department tell Yovanovich that she did nothing wrong if she had lost the confidence of the host country? 

We know how this played out. Yovanovich pushed back against the "drug deal" that the "Three Amigos" were scheming and so she had to be removed to let Rick Perry secure Ukrainian drilling rights for his donors and to make conspiracy theories come to life to make Trump look like Russia didn't help him win. ( they did)


----------



## PoliticalChic

. "Enter Ambassador William Taylor, whose testimony has been something to behold. It would be hilariously parodic if the goal of the Democrats - removing a sitting US president - were not so serious.

Rep. Jim Jordan’s recounting of how Ambassador Taylor came to his “clear understanding” of President Trump’s supposed _quid pro quo_ demand of Zelensky reads like *something out of Monte Python*.

Reciting the words of US Ambassador to the European Union Gordon Sondland, Jordan said: “Ambassador Taylor recalls that Mr. Morrison told Ambassador Taylor that I told Mr. Morrison that I conveyed this message to Mr. Yermack on Sept 1, 2019 in connection with Vice President Pence’s visit to Warsaw and a meeting with President Zelensky.”



Ambassador Taylor made *a mockery of himself* and of the impeachment hearings. As Rep. Jordan noted, Mr. Taylor was supposed to be Adam Schiff’s “star witness.”

…his role as a tool of a decrepit kakistocracy ( government by the least suitable or competent citizens of a state)…” William Taylor Joins Robert Mueller on the Ash Heap of the Deep State's Altar


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Seawytch said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't need a reason to get her out of office. He can fire her for being Barry's holdover, or no reason at all.
> 
> There were no smears. It's just made up to give her something to complain about.
> 
> 
> 
> If he fired Yovanovitch, that would alert the media so he recalled her.  She had to be remove because she would know immediately about the phone call, the freeze on military aid and the implications.  Also, if she were there it would be difficult to bring Giuliani into the picture. Giuliani was needed so Trump would not have to be involved in the deal.
> 
> If the House get's Giuliani in the witness chair, it will be all over for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass!  Being "recalled" means you are removing an ambassador that does not meet with the approval of the host country.  Zelensky did not care for Yovanovitch.  She was told to get back to the US on the next plane and was fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link? What indication do you have that Zelinsky didn't "care" for the ambassador?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Facts First: *_Volodymyr_ _Zelensky did say Yovanovitch’s attitude was “far from the best”
> 
> Fact check: Trump tweets Ukraine's president spoke unfavorably of Yovanovitch. Here's what we know._
> 
> There you go, dumbass!  You should have already known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read your link? He said it after Trump brought her up. Zelensky would do or say anything Trump wanted him to...Trump was extorting him after all.
> 
> Why would the State Department tell Yovanovich that she did nothing wrong if she had lost the confidence of the host country?
> 
> We know how this played out. Yovanovich pushed back against the "drug deal" that the "Three Amigos" were scheming and so she had to be removed to let Rick Perry secure Ukrainian drilling rights for his donors and to make conspiracy theories come to life to make Trump look like Russia didn't help him win. ( they did)
Click to expand...


I did read the link.  You just make up shit that really isn't there!

More utter bullshit of libtards like you reading between the lines.  That's all you have.  When the facts don't line up with your conspiracy theory, you just say, "Well, that's not what he or she really meant!".


----------



## The Purge

Pelosi has gone full coup coup in Trump impeachment push

Three witnesses, 11 hours of testimony and endless squabbling between Republicans and Democrat Adam Schiff. That’s the bare-bones tally of the first two days of public impeachment hearings.

Along the way, patient viewers learned many things, some interesting but none decisive. So we don’t know the final score, but we do know the big loser.

America, in a landslide. Make that a mudslide.

(Excerpt) Read more at nypost.com ...


----------



## joaquinmiller

PoliticalChic said:


> . "Enter Ambassador William Taylor, whose testimony has been something to behold. It would be hilariously parodic if the goal of the Democrats - removing a sitting US president - were not so serious.
> 
> Rep. Jim Jordan’s recounting of how Ambassador Taylor came to his “clear understanding” of President Trump’s supposed _quid pro quo_ demand of Zelensky reads like *something out of Monte Python*.
> 
> Reciting the words of US Ambassador to the European Union Gordon Sondland, Jordan said: “Ambassador Taylor recalls that Mr. Morrison told Ambassador Taylor that I told Mr. Morrison that I conveyed this message to Mr. Yermack on Sept 1, 2019 in connection with Vice President Pence’s visit to Warsaw and a meeting with President Zelensky.”
> 
> 
> 
> Ambassador Taylor made *a mockery of himself* and of the impeachment hearings. As Rep. Jordan noted, Mr. Taylor was supposed to be Adam Schiff’s “star witness.”
> 
> …his role as a tool of a decrepit kakistocracy ( government by the least suitable or competent citizens of a state)…” William Taylor Joins Robert Mueller on the Ash Heap of the Deep State's Altar



"As Rep. Jordan noted, Mr. Taylor was supposed to be Adam Schiff’s “star witness.”

According to Jim Jordan?  You're kidding, right?


----------



## OldLady

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Investigate them all.  But only picking one & wanting an announcement more than the actual investigation should be a hint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did any of the others have a son raking in millions from Burisma while they were running point for the country? Even officials from the maobama admin expressed concern, but when Trump express the same concern it's suddenly impeachable. Give me a freaking break.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOTHING that Biden may have done will undo what Trump has done. NOTHING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what he did: apply the signed treaty.
> 
> This one:
> 
> 
> We have a signed treaty to that effect....
> 
> 
> 
> If that is a problem.....
> ....why did Bill 'the rapist' Clinton sign a treaty with the Ukraine with exactly the same purpose?????
> 
> 
> *"Formal Title*
> 
> 
> Treaty Between the United States of America and Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters with Annex, signed at Kiev on July 22, 1998, and with an Exchange of Notes signed on September 30, 1999, which provides for its provisional application.
> *Date Received from President*
> 
> 
> 
> 11/10/1999 Text of Treaty Document available as:
> TXT"
> TREATY WITH UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS
> 
> __________
> 
> MESSAGE
> 
> from
> 
> THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES
> 
> transmitting
> 
> TREATY BETWEEN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA AND UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL
> *ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS *WITH ANNEX, SIGNED AT KIEV ON JULY 22,
> 1998, AND WITH AN EXCHANGE OF NOTES SIGNED ON SEPTEMBER 30, 1999, WHICH
> PROVIDES FOR ITS PROVISIONAL APPLICATION
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you didn't know this, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really,  A Trump over calling Bill Clinton a rapist.  Who did he rape?  Did you forget Trump's rape accusation of a 14 year old?  Really?
> 
> What US investigation did Trump ask for help with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that everyone else knows.....except you, RealDumb.
> 
> 
> *Clinton Misogyny - Sex*
> Juanita Broaddrick (AR)- rape
> Eileen Wellstone (Oxford) - rape
> Elizabeth Ward Gracen - rape - quid pro quo, post incident intimidation
> Regina Hopper Blakely - "forced himself on her, biting, bruising her"
> Kathleen Willey (WH) - sexual assault, intimidations, threats
> Sandra Allen James (DC) - sexual assault
> 22 Year Old 1972 (Yale) - sexual assault
> Kathy Bradshaw (AK) - sexual assault
> Cristy Zercher - unwelcomed sexual advance, intimidations
> Paula Jones (AR) - unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> Carolyn Moffet -unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> 1974 student at University of Arkansas - unwelcomed physical contact
> 1978-1980 - seven complaints per Arkansas state troopers
> Monica Lewinsky - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Gennifer Flowers - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Dolly Kyle Browning - post incident character assault
> Sally Perdue - post incident threats
> Betty Dalton - rebuffed his advances, married to one of his supporters
> Denise Reeder - apologetic note scanned
> http://www.alamo-girl.com/0262.htm
> 
> 
> And...just recently: "Leslie Millwee says that on two of the alleged occasions, Clinton groped her while he rubbed himself against her and reached climax."  EXCLUSIVE VIDEO INTERVIEW: New Bill Clinton Sexual Assault Accuser Goes Public for the First Time | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> And the Liberal elites have admitted what we on the right have said for decades.
> 
> 
> 1. Had it not been for Trump's election....none of this would be happening!
> With Hillary running, the whole rape-apologist program of the Democrats came to the forefront....and they had to pretend that Trump was on the same level (the gutter) as Bill 'the rapist' Clinton.
> 
> Here's the 'divide:' the Democrats with at least a double digit IQ are ready to admit the truth, the rape history that the Right has been revealing about Clinton for...what....decades.
> 
> You, a total dunce, are still fighting the war you've lost.
> 
> 2. Which Liberal outlets are now admitting what we on the Right have said for decades?
> 
> The New York Times
> 
> MSNBC
> 
> The Atlantic
> 
> Slate
> 
> 
> Vox
> 
> 
> 
> Politico
> 
> 
> 
> "So the recent wave of liberals “reckoning” with Bill Clinton’s sexual offenses should be put into proper context. It is not the beginning of the end for the Clintons atop the Democratic Party. It’s just the end.
> 
> ….the mea culpas from Bill’s defenders proliferating through lefty media, from the New York Times to Politico to Vox, are anything but brave. They’re convenient."                                                                                    https://nypost.com/2017/11/16/dems-...ses-is-the-final-nail-in-the-clintons-coffin/
> 
> 
> 
> 3. On the other side....lying low-life imbeciles.....you.....who can't keep up with the program.
> 
> 
> 
> “Maher asked, "Could Bill Clinton, if he had done what he did in 1998, survive today or would his own party have thrown him under the bus?"
> 
> Farrow explained, "Bill Clinton is a different conversation. He has been credibly accused of rape. That is nothing to do with gray areas. That is, you know, I think the Juanita Broadderick claim has been overdue for revisiting."
> 
> Farrow also said that he is "heartened by the fact that people now routinely express outrage about Bill Clinton and particularly those more serious allegations about him." Ronan Farrow Says Juanita Broaddrick's Rape Claim Against Bill Clinton Should Be Revisited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything....ANYTHING.....you Leftists have been right about?
Click to expand...




Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is covering up his real reason for getting her out of office.  Next week, it comes very clear.  It's not going to be a good month for Rump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't need a reason to get her out of office. He can fire her for being Barry's holdover, or no reason at all.
> 
> There were no smears. It's just made up to give her something to complain about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he fired Yovanovitch, that would alert the media so he recalled her.  She had to be remove because she would know immediately about the phone call, the freeze on military aid and the implications.  Also, if she were there it would be difficult to bring Giuliani into the picture. Giuliani was needed so Trump would not have to be involved in the deal.
> 
> If the House get's Giuliani in the witness chair, it will be all over for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass!  Being "recalled" means you are removing an ambassador that does not meet with the approval of the host country.  Zelensky did not care for Yovanovitch.  She was told to get back to the US on the next plane and was fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link? What indication do you have that Zelinsky didn't "care" for the ambassador?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Facts First: *_Volodymyr_ _Zelensky did say Yovanovitch’s attitude was “far from the best”
> 
> Fact check: Trump tweets Ukraine's president spoke unfavorably of Yovanovitch. Here's what we know._
> 
> There you go, dumbass!  You should have already known.
Click to expand...

Yeah, Trump told him she was bad news, and he agreed.  Kissy kissy.

_Zelensky said, “It was great that you were the first one who told me that she was a bad ambassador because I agree with you 100%.”_


----------



## The Original Tree

basquebromance said:


> Schiff and Nunes used to be best buddies until Trump came along and Schiff lost his bearings!


*Actually, I doubt that, because Adam Schiff does not appear at all to me to even be remotely honest.

I personally could never be friends with a LIAR like Schiff.*


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

OldLady said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did any of the others have a son raking in millions from Burisma while they were running point for the country? Even officials from the maobama admin expressed concern, but when Trump express the same concern it's suddenly impeachable. Give me a freaking break.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING that Biden may have done will undo what Trump has done. NOTHING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what he did: apply the signed treaty.
> 
> This one:
> 
> 
> We have a signed treaty to that effect....
> 
> 
> 
> If that is a problem.....
> ....why did Bill 'the rapist' Clinton sign a treaty with the Ukraine with exactly the same purpose?????
> 
> 
> *"Formal Title*
> 
> 
> Treaty Between the United States of America and Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters with Annex, signed at Kiev on July 22, 1998, and with an Exchange of Notes signed on September 30, 1999, which provides for its provisional application.
> *Date Received from President*
> 
> 
> 
> 11/10/1999 Text of Treaty Document available as:
> TXT"
> TREATY WITH UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS
> 
> __________
> 
> MESSAGE
> 
> from
> 
> THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES
> 
> transmitting
> 
> TREATY BETWEEN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA AND UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL
> *ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS *WITH ANNEX, SIGNED AT KIEV ON JULY 22,
> 1998, AND WITH AN EXCHANGE OF NOTES SIGNED ON SEPTEMBER 30, 1999, WHICH
> PROVIDES FOR ITS PROVISIONAL APPLICATION
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you didn't know this, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really,  A Trump over calling Bill Clinton a rapist.  Who did he rape?  Did you forget Trump's rape accusation of a 14 year old?  Really?
> 
> What US investigation did Trump ask for help with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that everyone else knows.....except you, RealDumb.
> 
> 
> *Clinton Misogyny - Sex*
> Juanita Broaddrick (AR)- rape
> Eileen Wellstone (Oxford) - rape
> Elizabeth Ward Gracen - rape - quid pro quo, post incident intimidation
> Regina Hopper Blakely - "forced himself on her, biting, bruising her"
> Kathleen Willey (WH) - sexual assault, intimidations, threats
> Sandra Allen James (DC) - sexual assault
> 22 Year Old 1972 (Yale) - sexual assault
> Kathy Bradshaw (AK) - sexual assault
> Cristy Zercher - unwelcomed sexual advance, intimidations
> Paula Jones (AR) - unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> Carolyn Moffet -unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> 1974 student at University of Arkansas - unwelcomed physical contact
> 1978-1980 - seven complaints per Arkansas state troopers
> Monica Lewinsky - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Gennifer Flowers - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Dolly Kyle Browning - post incident character assault
> Sally Perdue - post incident threats
> Betty Dalton - rebuffed his advances, married to one of his supporters
> Denise Reeder - apologetic note scanned
> http://www.alamo-girl.com/0262.htm
> 
> 
> And...just recently: "Leslie Millwee says that on two of the alleged occasions, Clinton groped her while he rubbed himself against her and reached climax."  EXCLUSIVE VIDEO INTERVIEW: New Bill Clinton Sexual Assault Accuser Goes Public for the First Time | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> And the Liberal elites have admitted what we on the right have said for decades.
> 
> 
> 1. Had it not been for Trump's election....none of this would be happening!
> With Hillary running, the whole rape-apologist program of the Democrats came to the forefront....and they had to pretend that Trump was on the same level (the gutter) as Bill 'the rapist' Clinton.
> 
> Here's the 'divide:' the Democrats with at least a double digit IQ are ready to admit the truth, the rape history that the Right has been revealing about Clinton for...what....decades.
> 
> You, a total dunce, are still fighting the war you've lost.
> 
> 2. Which Liberal outlets are now admitting what we on the Right have said for decades?
> 
> The New York Times
> 
> MSNBC
> 
> The Atlantic
> 
> Slate
> 
> 
> Vox
> 
> 
> 
> Politico
> 
> 
> 
> "So the recent wave of liberals “reckoning” with Bill Clinton’s sexual offenses should be put into proper context. It is not the beginning of the end for the Clintons atop the Democratic Party. It’s just the end.
> 
> ….the mea culpas from Bill’s defenders proliferating through lefty media, from the New York Times to Politico to Vox, are anything but brave. They’re convenient."                                                                                    https://nypost.com/2017/11/16/dems-...ses-is-the-final-nail-in-the-clintons-coffin/
> 
> 
> 
> 3. On the other side....lying low-life imbeciles.....you.....who can't keep up with the program.
> 
> 
> 
> “Maher asked, "Could Bill Clinton, if he had done what he did in 1998, survive today or would his own party have thrown him under the bus?"
> 
> Farrow explained, "Bill Clinton is a different conversation. He has been credibly accused of rape. That is nothing to do with gray areas. That is, you know, I think the Juanita Broadderick claim has been overdue for revisiting."
> 
> Farrow also said that he is "heartened by the fact that people now routinely express outrage about Bill Clinton and particularly those more serious allegations about him." Ronan Farrow Says Juanita Broaddrick's Rape Claim Against Bill Clinton Should Be Revisited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything....ANYTHING.....you Leftists have been right about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't need a reason to get her out of office. He can fire her for being Barry's holdover, or no reason at all.
> 
> There were no smears. It's just made up to give her something to complain about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he fired Yovanovitch, that would alert the media so he recalled her.  She had to be remove because she would know immediately about the phone call, the freeze on military aid and the implications.  Also, if she were there it would be difficult to bring Giuliani into the picture. Giuliani was needed so Trump would not have to be involved in the deal.
> 
> If the House get's Giuliani in the witness chair, it will be all over for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass!  Being "recalled" means you are removing an ambassador that does not meet with the approval of the host country.  Zelensky did not care for Yovanovitch.  She was told to get back to the US on the next plane and was fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link? What indication do you have that Zelinsky didn't "care" for the ambassador?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Facts First: *_Volodymyr_ _Zelensky did say Yovanovitch’s attitude was “far from the best”
> 
> Fact check: Trump tweets Ukraine's president spoke unfavorably of Yovanovitch. Here's what we know._
> 
> There you go, dumbass!  You should have already known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Trump told him she was bad news, and he agreed.  Kissy kissy.
> 
> _Zelensky said, “It was great that you were the first one who told me that she was a bad ambassador because I agree with you 100%.”_
Click to expand...


So where is your link to that statement?  Oh, you just made that up also!

You dumbasses couldn't get your own names right without talking points.


----------



## jc456

Seawytch said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't need a reason to get her out of office. He can fire her for being Barry's holdover, or no reason at all.
> 
> There were no smears. It's just made up to give her something to complain about.
> 
> 
> 
> If he fired Yovanovitch, that would alert the media so he recalled her.  She had to be remove because she would know immediately about the phone call, the freeze on military aid and the implications.  Also, if she were there it would be difficult to bring Giuliani into the picture. Giuliani was needed so Trump would not have to be involved in the deal.
> 
> If the House get's Giuliani in the witness chair, it will be all over for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass!  Being "recalled" means you are removing an ambassador that does not meet with the approval of the host country.  Zelensky did not care for Yovanovitch.  She was told to get back to the US on the next plane and was fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link? What indication do you have that Zelinsky didn't "care" for the ambassador?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Facts First: *_Volodymyr_ _Zelensky did say Yovanovitch’s attitude was “far from the best”
> 
> Fact check: Trump tweets Ukraine's president spoke unfavorably of Yovanovitch. Here's what we know._
> 
> There you go, dumbass!  You should have already known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read your link? He said it after Trump brought her up. Zelensky would do or say anything Trump wanted him to...Trump was extorting him after all.
> 
> Why would the State Department tell Yovanovich that she did nothing wrong if she had lost the confidence of the host country?
> 
> We know how this played out. Yovanovich pushed back against the "drug deal" that the "Three Amigos" were scheming and so she had to be removed to let Rick Perry secure Ukrainian drilling rights for his donors and to make conspiracy theories come to life to make Trump look like Russia didn't help him win. ( they did)
Click to expand...

who cares?


----------



## HappyJoy

The Original Tree said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should be less than interesting and I'm wondering what Trump and his attorneys will make of it all especially when they get to speak with all the so called witnesses.
> 
> Another steaming pile of horse shit brought to you by the Dems who are paving the way for a Trump win in 2020.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> *My opinion, since The Democrats are refusing to allow The Republicans any Witnesses of their own, that this is going to be extremely boring.  There won't be any back and forth.  There won't be any counter narrative, or a lot of cross examining of the Witnesses.  All the KEY people are not allowed to testify or are being kept secret from The American People.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^Lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Where is this DOUCHE then?*
Click to expand...


You idiots. Is that the whistle blower? He's kind of irrelevant now, he or she reported things that they saw that didn't seem right, and investigation started and we've now moved on from the whistle blower, not really pertinent to the hearings now as we now have actual witnesses who have and will continue to testify. 

However, uncovering the identify of the whistle blower whether accurately or not is meant to intimidate future whistle blowers from coming forward. Congratulations, moving forward whether the presidency is held by Republicans or Democrats people who want to report on corruption will think twice about it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

joaquinmiller said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> . "Enter Ambassador William Taylor, whose testimony has been something to behold. It would be hilariously parodic if the goal of the Democrats - removing a sitting US president - were not so serious.
> 
> Rep. Jim Jordan’s recounting of how Ambassador Taylor came to his “clear understanding” of President Trump’s supposed _quid pro quo_ demand of Zelensky reads like *something out of Monte Python*.
> 
> Reciting the words of US Ambassador to the European Union Gordon Sondland, Jordan said: “Ambassador Taylor recalls that Mr. Morrison told Ambassador Taylor that I told Mr. Morrison that I conveyed this message to Mr. Yermack on Sept 1, 2019 in connection with Vice President Pence’s visit to Warsaw and a meeting with President Zelensky.”
> 
> 
> 
> Ambassador Taylor made *a mockery of himself* and of the impeachment hearings. As Rep. Jordan noted, Mr. Taylor was supposed to be Adam Schiff’s “star witness.”
> 
> …his role as a tool of a decrepit kakistocracy ( government by the least suitable or competent citizens of a state)…” William Taylor Joins Robert Mueller on the Ash Heap of the Deep State's Altar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "As Rep. Jordan noted, Mr. Taylor was supposed to be Adam Schiff’s “star witness.”
> 
> According to Jim Jordan?  You're kidding, right?
Click to expand...




You're disputing that?


Is water wet?


----------



## jc456

OldLady said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did any of the others have a son raking in millions from Burisma while they were running point for the country? Even officials from the maobama admin expressed concern, but when Trump express the same concern it's suddenly impeachable. Give me a freaking break.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING that Biden may have done will undo what Trump has done. NOTHING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what he did: apply the signed treaty.
> 
> This one:
> 
> 
> We have a signed treaty to that effect....
> 
> 
> 
> If that is a problem.....
> ....why did Bill 'the rapist' Clinton sign a treaty with the Ukraine with exactly the same purpose?????
> 
> 
> *"Formal Title*
> 
> 
> Treaty Between the United States of America and Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters with Annex, signed at Kiev on July 22, 1998, and with an Exchange of Notes signed on September 30, 1999, which provides for its provisional application.
> *Date Received from President*
> 
> 
> 
> 11/10/1999 Text of Treaty Document available as:
> TXT"
> TREATY WITH UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS
> 
> __________
> 
> MESSAGE
> 
> from
> 
> THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES
> 
> transmitting
> 
> TREATY BETWEEN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA AND UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL
> *ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS *WITH ANNEX, SIGNED AT KIEV ON JULY 22,
> 1998, AND WITH AN EXCHANGE OF NOTES SIGNED ON SEPTEMBER 30, 1999, WHICH
> PROVIDES FOR ITS PROVISIONAL APPLICATION
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you didn't know this, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really,  A Trump over calling Bill Clinton a rapist.  Who did he rape?  Did you forget Trump's rape accusation of a 14 year old?  Really?
> 
> What US investigation did Trump ask for help with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that everyone else knows.....except you, RealDumb.
> 
> 
> *Clinton Misogyny - Sex*
> Juanita Broaddrick (AR)- rape
> Eileen Wellstone (Oxford) - rape
> Elizabeth Ward Gracen - rape - quid pro quo, post incident intimidation
> Regina Hopper Blakely - "forced himself on her, biting, bruising her"
> Kathleen Willey (WH) - sexual assault, intimidations, threats
> Sandra Allen James (DC) - sexual assault
> 22 Year Old 1972 (Yale) - sexual assault
> Kathy Bradshaw (AK) - sexual assault
> Cristy Zercher - unwelcomed sexual advance, intimidations
> Paula Jones (AR) - unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> Carolyn Moffet -unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> 1974 student at University of Arkansas - unwelcomed physical contact
> 1978-1980 - seven complaints per Arkansas state troopers
> Monica Lewinsky - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Gennifer Flowers - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Dolly Kyle Browning - post incident character assault
> Sally Perdue - post incident threats
> Betty Dalton - rebuffed his advances, married to one of his supporters
> Denise Reeder - apologetic note scanned
> http://www.alamo-girl.com/0262.htm
> 
> 
> And...just recently: "Leslie Millwee says that on two of the alleged occasions, Clinton groped her while he rubbed himself against her and reached climax."  EXCLUSIVE VIDEO INTERVIEW: New Bill Clinton Sexual Assault Accuser Goes Public for the First Time | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> And the Liberal elites have admitted what we on the right have said for decades.
> 
> 
> 1. Had it not been for Trump's election....none of this would be happening!
> With Hillary running, the whole rape-apologist program of the Democrats came to the forefront....and they had to pretend that Trump was on the same level (the gutter) as Bill 'the rapist' Clinton.
> 
> Here's the 'divide:' the Democrats with at least a double digit IQ are ready to admit the truth, the rape history that the Right has been revealing about Clinton for...what....decades.
> 
> You, a total dunce, are still fighting the war you've lost.
> 
> 2. Which Liberal outlets are now admitting what we on the Right have said for decades?
> 
> The New York Times
> 
> MSNBC
> 
> The Atlantic
> 
> Slate
> 
> 
> Vox
> 
> 
> 
> Politico
> 
> 
> 
> "So the recent wave of liberals “reckoning” with Bill Clinton’s sexual offenses should be put into proper context. It is not the beginning of the end for the Clintons atop the Democratic Party. It’s just the end.
> 
> ….the mea culpas from Bill’s defenders proliferating through lefty media, from the New York Times to Politico to Vox, are anything but brave. They’re convenient."                                                                                    https://nypost.com/2017/11/16/dems-...ses-is-the-final-nail-in-the-clintons-coffin/
> 
> 
> 
> 3. On the other side....lying low-life imbeciles.....you.....who can't keep up with the program.
> 
> 
> 
> “Maher asked, "Could Bill Clinton, if he had done what he did in 1998, survive today or would his own party have thrown him under the bus?"
> 
> Farrow explained, "Bill Clinton is a different conversation. He has been credibly accused of rape. That is nothing to do with gray areas. That is, you know, I think the Juanita Broadderick claim has been overdue for revisiting."
> 
> Farrow also said that he is "heartened by the fact that people now routinely express outrage about Bill Clinton and particularly those more serious allegations about him." Ronan Farrow Says Juanita Broaddrick's Rape Claim Against Bill Clinton Should Be Revisited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything....ANYTHING.....you Leftists have been right about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't need a reason to get her out of office. He can fire her for being Barry's holdover, or no reason at all.
> 
> There were no smears. It's just made up to give her something to complain about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he fired Yovanovitch, that would alert the media so he recalled her.  She had to be remove because she would know immediately about the phone call, the freeze on military aid and the implications.  Also, if she were there it would be difficult to bring Giuliani into the picture. Giuliani was needed so Trump would not have to be involved in the deal.
> 
> If the House get's Giuliani in the witness chair, it will be all over for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass!  Being "recalled" means you are removing an ambassador that does not meet with the approval of the host country.  Zelensky did not care for Yovanovitch.  She was told to get back to the US on the next plane and was fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link? What indication do you have that Zelinsky didn't "care" for the ambassador?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Facts First: *_Volodymyr_ _Zelensky did say Yovanovitch’s attitude was “far from the best”
> 
> Fact check: Trump tweets Ukraine's president spoke unfavorably of Yovanovitch. Here's what we know._
> 
> There you go, dumbass!  You should have already known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Trump told him she was bad news, and he agreed.  Kissy kissy.
> 
> _Zelensky said, “It was great that you were the first one who told me that she was a bad ambassador because I agree with you 100%.”_
Click to expand...

I just have to laugh.


----------



## joaquinmiller

PoliticalChic said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> . "Enter Ambassador William Taylor, whose testimony has been something to behold. It would be hilariously parodic if the goal of the Democrats - removing a sitting US president - were not so serious.
> 
> Rep. Jim Jordan’s recounting of how Ambassador Taylor came to his “clear understanding” of President Trump’s supposed _quid pro quo_ demand of Zelensky reads like *something out of Monte Python*.
> 
> Reciting the words of US Ambassador to the European Union Gordon Sondland, Jordan said: “Ambassador Taylor recalls that Mr. Morrison told Ambassador Taylor that I told Mr. Morrison that I conveyed this message to Mr. Yermack on Sept 1, 2019 in connection with Vice President Pence’s visit to Warsaw and a meeting with President Zelensky.”
> 
> 
> 
> Ambassador Taylor made *a mockery of himself* and of the impeachment hearings. As Rep. Jordan noted, Mr. Taylor was supposed to be Adam Schiff’s “star witness.”
> 
> …his role as a tool of a decrepit kakistocracy ( government by the least suitable or competent citizens of a state)…” William Taylor Joins Robert Mueller on the Ash Heap of the Deep State's Altar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "As Rep. Jordan noted, Mr. Taylor was supposed to be Adam Schiff’s “star witness.”
> 
> According to Jim Jordan?  You're kidding, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're disputing that?
> 
> 
> Is water wet?
Click to expand...


By all means, you should take Jim Jordan's word for that.


----------



## jc456

joaquinmiller said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> . "Enter Ambassador William Taylor, whose testimony has been something to behold. It would be hilariously parodic if the goal of the Democrats - removing a sitting US president - were not so serious.
> 
> Rep. Jim Jordan’s recounting of how Ambassador Taylor came to his “clear understanding” of President Trump’s supposed _quid pro quo_ demand of Zelensky reads like *something out of Monte Python*.
> 
> Reciting the words of US Ambassador to the European Union Gordon Sondland, Jordan said: “Ambassador Taylor recalls that Mr. Morrison told Ambassador Taylor that I told Mr. Morrison that I conveyed this message to Mr. Yermack on Sept 1, 2019 in connection with Vice President Pence’s visit to Warsaw and a meeting with President Zelensky.”
> 
> 
> 
> Ambassador Taylor made *a mockery of himself* and of the impeachment hearings. As Rep. Jordan noted, Mr. Taylor was supposed to be Adam Schiff’s “star witness.”
> 
> …his role as a tool of a decrepit kakistocracy ( government by the least suitable or competent citizens of a state)…” William Taylor Joins Robert Mueller on the Ash Heap of the Deep State's Altar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "As Rep. Jordan noted, Mr. Taylor was supposed to be Adam Schiff’s “star witness.”
> 
> According to Jim Jordan?  You're kidding, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're disputing that?
> 
> 
> Is water wet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By all means, you should take Jim Jordan's word for that.
Click to expand...

wow, thanks!  what did that cost us?


----------



## RealDave

Jitss617 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may hear that next week as more witnesses closer to Trump start testifying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming.  Usually they put their strongest witnesses up first.  They shot their load.  It's over.  What we were treated to was several people who stated in front of Congress they had no first hand knowledge about anything with Trump and the supposed bribery, or quid pro quo, or whatever term they are calming now.  But here's the stupidity of all this:
> 
> First off, a President delaying funds is not an impeachable offense.  Secondly, you can't bribe or blackmail (another lib word going around) a person when the so called subject has no idea they are being bribed.  Thirdly, Trump never got anything in return either before or after the funds were released.  Fourth of course, nobody can claim Trump was using bribery in effort to promote his campaign, because nobody knows who he'll be running against yet.  Lastly, the best thing for Trump would be to have Biden as his opponent.  I can't think of anybody more confused, more out of touch in that pathetic Democrat lineup than Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, jackass, why would the President of the Ukraine admit he accepted a bribe?  Second, why would he piss off Trump when Trump controlled the funding.
> 
> Using funds to try to bribe a foreign official is illegal
> 
> Biden was leading in the polls.  Joe Biden was the centrist.  He was kicking Trumps ass in e ery poll.
> 
> Nice Try but Trump is toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress controls funding you moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And T-Rump tried to circumvent congress you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any evidence?
Click to expand...

 How about Trump's fake emergency to steal money from the soldiers you liars claim to like to build his stupid wall?


----------



## OldLady

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING that Biden may have done will undo what Trump has done. NOTHING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what he did: apply the signed treaty.
> 
> This one:
> 
> 
> We have a signed treaty to that effect....
> 
> 
> 
> If that is a problem.....
> ....why did Bill 'the rapist' Clinton sign a treaty with the Ukraine with exactly the same purpose?????
> 
> 
> *"Formal Title*
> 
> 
> Treaty Between the United States of America and Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters with Annex, signed at Kiev on July 22, 1998, and with an Exchange of Notes signed on September 30, 1999, which provides for its provisional application.
> *Date Received from President*
> 
> 
> 
> 11/10/1999 Text of Treaty Document available as:
> TXT"
> TREATY WITH UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS
> 
> __________
> 
> MESSAGE
> 
> from
> 
> THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES
> 
> transmitting
> 
> TREATY BETWEEN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA AND UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL
> *ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS *WITH ANNEX, SIGNED AT KIEV ON JULY 22,
> 1998, AND WITH AN EXCHANGE OF NOTES SIGNED ON SEPTEMBER 30, 1999, WHICH
> PROVIDES FOR ITS PROVISIONAL APPLICATION
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you didn't know this, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really,  A Trump over calling Bill Clinton a rapist.  Who did he rape?  Did you forget Trump's rape accusation of a 14 year old?  Really?
> 
> What US investigation did Trump ask for help with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that everyone else knows.....except you, RealDumb.
> 
> 
> *Clinton Misogyny - Sex*
> Juanita Broaddrick (AR)- rape
> Eileen Wellstone (Oxford) - rape
> Elizabeth Ward Gracen - rape - quid pro quo, post incident intimidation
> Regina Hopper Blakely - "forced himself on her, biting, bruising her"
> Kathleen Willey (WH) - sexual assault, intimidations, threats
> Sandra Allen James (DC) - sexual assault
> 22 Year Old 1972 (Yale) - sexual assault
> Kathy Bradshaw (AK) - sexual assault
> Cristy Zercher - unwelcomed sexual advance, intimidations
> Paula Jones (AR) - unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> Carolyn Moffet -unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> 1974 student at University of Arkansas - unwelcomed physical contact
> 1978-1980 - seven complaints per Arkansas state troopers
> Monica Lewinsky - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Gennifer Flowers - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Dolly Kyle Browning - post incident character assault
> Sally Perdue - post incident threats
> Betty Dalton - rebuffed his advances, married to one of his supporters
> Denise Reeder - apologetic note scanned
> http://www.alamo-girl.com/0262.htm
> 
> 
> And...just recently: "Leslie Millwee says that on two of the alleged occasions, Clinton groped her while he rubbed himself against her and reached climax."  EXCLUSIVE VIDEO INTERVIEW: New Bill Clinton Sexual Assault Accuser Goes Public for the First Time | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> And the Liberal elites have admitted what we on the right have said for decades.
> 
> 
> 1. Had it not been for Trump's election....none of this would be happening!
> With Hillary running, the whole rape-apologist program of the Democrats came to the forefront....and they had to pretend that Trump was on the same level (the gutter) as Bill 'the rapist' Clinton.
> 
> Here's the 'divide:' the Democrats with at least a double digit IQ are ready to admit the truth, the rape history that the Right has been revealing about Clinton for...what....decades.
> 
> You, a total dunce, are still fighting the war you've lost.
> 
> 2. Which Liberal outlets are now admitting what we on the Right have said for decades?
> 
> The New York Times
> 
> MSNBC
> 
> The Atlantic
> 
> Slate
> 
> 
> Vox
> 
> 
> 
> Politico
> 
> 
> 
> "So the recent wave of liberals “reckoning” with Bill Clinton’s sexual offenses should be put into proper context. It is not the beginning of the end for the Clintons atop the Democratic Party. It’s just the end.
> 
> ….the mea culpas from Bill’s defenders proliferating through lefty media, from the New York Times to Politico to Vox, are anything but brave. They’re convenient."                                                                                    https://nypost.com/2017/11/16/dems-...ses-is-the-final-nail-in-the-clintons-coffin/
> 
> 
> 
> 3. On the other side....lying low-life imbeciles.....you.....who can't keep up with the program.
> 
> 
> 
> “Maher asked, "Could Bill Clinton, if he had done what he did in 1998, survive today or would his own party have thrown him under the bus?"
> 
> Farrow explained, "Bill Clinton is a different conversation. He has been credibly accused of rape. That is nothing to do with gray areas. That is, you know, I think the Juanita Broadderick claim has been overdue for revisiting."
> 
> Farrow also said that he is "heartened by the fact that people now routinely express outrage about Bill Clinton and particularly those more serious allegations about him." Ronan Farrow Says Juanita Broaddrick's Rape Claim Against Bill Clinton Should Be Revisited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything....ANYTHING.....you Leftists have been right about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he fired Yovanovitch, that would alert the media so he recalled her.  She had to be remove because she would know immediately about the phone call, the freeze on military aid and the implications.  Also, if she were there it would be difficult to bring Giuliani into the picture. Giuliani was needed so Trump would not have to be involved in the deal.
> 
> If the House get's Giuliani in the witness chair, it will be all over for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass!  Being "recalled" means you are removing an ambassador that does not meet with the approval of the host country.  Zelensky did not care for Yovanovitch.  She was told to get back to the US on the next plane and was fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link? What indication do you have that Zelinsky didn't "care" for the ambassador?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Facts First: *_Volodymyr_ _Zelensky did say Yovanovitch’s attitude was “far from the best”
> 
> Fact check: Trump tweets Ukraine's president spoke unfavorably of Yovanovitch. Here's what we know._
> 
> There you go, dumbass!  You should have already known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Trump told him she was bad news, and he agreed.  Kissy kissy.
> 
> _Zelensky said, “It was great that you were the first one who told me that she was a bad ambassador because I agree with you 100%.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where is your link to that statement?  Oh, you just made that up also!
> 
> You dumbasses couldn't get your own names right without talking points.
Click to expand...

Sorry, I assumed you'd read the transcript of The Call by now.  Page 4, halfway down.
https://media.washtimes.com/media/misc/2019/09/25/transcript.pdf


----------



## jc456

RealDave said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming.  Usually they put their strongest witnesses up first.  They shot their load.  It's over.  What we were treated to was several people who stated in front of Congress they had no first hand knowledge about anything with Trump and the supposed bribery, or quid pro quo, or whatever term they are calming now.  But here's the stupidity of all this:
> 
> First off, a President delaying funds is not an impeachable offense.  Secondly, you can't bribe or blackmail (another lib word going around) a person when the so called subject has no idea they are being bribed.  Thirdly, Trump never got anything in return either before or after the funds were released.  Fourth of course, nobody can claim Trump was using bribery in effort to promote his campaign, because nobody knows who he'll be running against yet.  Lastly, the best thing for Trump would be to have Biden as his opponent.  I can't think of anybody more confused, more out of touch in that pathetic Democrat lineup than Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, jackass, why would the President of the Ukraine admit he accepted a bribe?  Second, why would he piss off Trump when Trump controlled the funding.
> 
> Using funds to try to bribe a foreign official is illegal
> 
> Biden was leading in the polls.  Joe Biden was the centrist.  He was kicking Trumps ass in e ery poll.
> 
> Nice Try but Trump is toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress controls funding you moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And T-Rump tried to circumvent congress you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Trump's fake emergency to steak money from the soldiers you liars claim to like to build his stupid wall?
Click to expand...

Porterhouse or T-Bone?  Maybe Ribeye or New York, Oh oh maybe Filet?


----------



## Jitss617

RealDave said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming.  Usually they put their strongest witnesses up first.  They shot their load.  It's over.  What we were treated to was several people who stated in front of Congress they had no first hand knowledge about anything with Trump and the supposed bribery, or quid pro quo, or whatever term they are calming now.  But here's the stupidity of all this:
> 
> First off, a President delaying funds is not an impeachable offense.  Secondly, you can't bribe or blackmail (another lib word going around) a person when the so called subject has no idea they are being bribed.  Thirdly, Trump never got anything in return either before or after the funds were released.  Fourth of course, nobody can claim Trump was using bribery in effort to promote his campaign, because nobody knows who he'll be running against yet.  Lastly, the best thing for Trump would be to have Biden as his opponent.  I can't think of anybody more confused, more out of touch in that pathetic Democrat lineup than Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, jackass, why would the President of the Ukraine admit he accepted a bribe?  Second, why would he piss off Trump when Trump controlled the funding.
> 
> Using funds to try to bribe a foreign official is illegal
> 
> Biden was leading in the polls.  Joe Biden was the centrist.  He was kicking Trumps ass in e ery poll.
> 
> Nice Try but Trump is toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress controls funding you moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And T-Rump tried to circumvent congress you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Trump's fake emergency to steak money from the soldiers you liars claim to like to build his stupid wall?
Click to expand...

How was the stupid Americas been invaded by 30, million illegals they’ve lowered our wages maybe not for you but for millions of poor Americans


----------



## PoliticalChic

joaquinmiller said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> . "Enter Ambassador William Taylor, whose testimony has been something to behold. It would be hilariously parodic if the goal of the Democrats - removing a sitting US president - were not so serious.
> 
> Rep. Jim Jordan’s recounting of how Ambassador Taylor came to his “clear understanding” of President Trump’s supposed _quid pro quo_ demand of Zelensky reads like *something out of Monte Python*.
> 
> Reciting the words of US Ambassador to the European Union Gordon Sondland, Jordan said: “Ambassador Taylor recalls that Mr. Morrison told Ambassador Taylor that I told Mr. Morrison that I conveyed this message to Mr. Yermack on Sept 1, 2019 in connection with Vice President Pence’s visit to Warsaw and a meeting with President Zelensky.”
> 
> 
> 
> Ambassador Taylor made *a mockery of himself* and of the impeachment hearings. As Rep. Jordan noted, Mr. Taylor was supposed to be Adam Schiff’s “star witness.”
> 
> …his role as a tool of a decrepit kakistocracy ( government by the least suitable or competent citizens of a state)…” William Taylor Joins Robert Mueller on the Ash Heap of the Deep State's Altar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "As Rep. Jordan noted, Mr. Taylor was supposed to be Adam Schiff’s “star witness.”
> 
> According to Jim Jordan?  You're kidding, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're disputing that?
> 
> 
> Is water wet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By all means, you should take Jim Jordan's word for that.
Click to expand...




Will do.



You don't want to go out on a limb about water, huh.......dunce.


----------



## joaquinmiller

jc456 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> . "Enter Ambassador William Taylor, whose testimony has been something to behold. It would be hilariously parodic if the goal of the Democrats - removing a sitting US president - were not so serious.
> 
> Rep. Jim Jordan’s recounting of how Ambassador Taylor came to his “clear understanding” of President Trump’s supposed _quid pro quo_ demand of Zelensky reads like *something out of Monte Python*.
> 
> Reciting the words of US Ambassador to the European Union Gordon Sondland, Jordan said: “Ambassador Taylor recalls that Mr. Morrison told Ambassador Taylor that I told Mr. Morrison that I conveyed this message to Mr. Yermack on Sept 1, 2019 in connection with Vice President Pence’s visit to Warsaw and a meeting with President Zelensky.”
> 
> 
> 
> Ambassador Taylor made *a mockery of himself* and of the impeachment hearings. As Rep. Jordan noted, Mr. Taylor was supposed to be Adam Schiff’s “star witness.”
> 
> …his role as a tool of a decrepit kakistocracy ( government by the least suitable or competent citizens of a state)…” William Taylor Joins Robert Mueller on the Ash Heap of the Deep State's Altar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "As Rep. Jordan noted, Mr. Taylor was supposed to be Adam Schiff’s “star witness.”
> 
> According to Jim Jordan?  You're kidding, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're disputing that?
> 
> 
> Is water wet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By all means, you should take Jim Jordan's word for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, thanks!  what did that cost us?
Click to expand...


I came to my senses - if you can trust Jordan's take on Schiff's case, who can you trust?

As to the wetness of water, I assume you'll all do your own research in due time.


----------



## jc456

joaquinmiller said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> . "Enter Ambassador William Taylor, whose testimony has been something to behold. It would be hilariously parodic if the goal of the Democrats - removing a sitting US president - were not so serious.
> 
> Rep. Jim Jordan’s recounting of how Ambassador Taylor came to his “clear understanding” of President Trump’s supposed _quid pro quo_ demand of Zelensky reads like *something out of Monte Python*.
> 
> Reciting the words of US Ambassador to the European Union Gordon Sondland, Jordan said: “Ambassador Taylor recalls that Mr. Morrison told Ambassador Taylor that I told Mr. Morrison that I conveyed this message to Mr. Yermack on Sept 1, 2019 in connection with Vice President Pence’s visit to Warsaw and a meeting with President Zelensky.”
> 
> 
> 
> Ambassador Taylor made *a mockery of himself* and of the impeachment hearings. As Rep. Jordan noted, Mr. Taylor was supposed to be Adam Schiff’s “star witness.”
> 
> …his role as a tool of a decrepit kakistocracy ( government by the least suitable or competent citizens of a state)…” William Taylor Joins Robert Mueller on the Ash Heap of the Deep State's Altar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "As Rep. Jordan noted, Mr. Taylor was supposed to be Adam Schiff’s “star witness.”
> 
> According to Jim Jordan?  You're kidding, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're disputing that?
> 
> 
> Is water wet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By all means, you should take Jim Jordan's word for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, thanks!  what did that cost us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I came to my senses - if you can trust Jordan's take on Schiff's case, who can you trust?
> 
> As to the wetness of water, I assume you'll all do your own research in due time.
Click to expand...

so you don't know if water is wet?  ohhhhkay.


----------



## joaquinmiller

PoliticalChic said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> . "Enter Ambassador William Taylor, whose testimony has been something to behold. It would be hilariously parodic if the goal of the Democrats - removing a sitting US president - were not so serious.
> 
> Rep. Jim Jordan’s recounting of how Ambassador Taylor came to his “clear understanding” of President Trump’s supposed _quid pro quo_ demand of Zelensky reads like *something out of Monte Python*.
> 
> Reciting the words of US Ambassador to the European Union Gordon Sondland, Jordan said: “Ambassador Taylor recalls that Mr. Morrison told Ambassador Taylor that I told Mr. Morrison that I conveyed this message to Mr. Yermack on Sept 1, 2019 in connection with Vice President Pence’s visit to Warsaw and a meeting with President Zelensky.”
> 
> 
> 
> Ambassador Taylor made *a mockery of himself* and of the impeachment hearings. As Rep. Jordan noted, Mr. Taylor was supposed to be Adam Schiff’s “star witness.”
> 
> …his role as a tool of a decrepit kakistocracy ( government by the least suitable or competent citizens of a state)…” William Taylor Joins Robert Mueller on the Ash Heap of the Deep State's Altar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "As Rep. Jordan noted, Mr. Taylor was supposed to be Adam Schiff’s “star witness.”
> 
> According to Jim Jordan?  You're kidding, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're disputing that?
> 
> 
> Is water wet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By all means, you should take Jim Jordan's word for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want to go out on a limb about water, huh.......dunce.
Click to expand...


I just learned from you that Jordan is Schiff's spokesman.  Gimme time.


----------



## PoliticalChic

joaquinmiller said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> . "Enter Ambassador William Taylor, whose testimony has been something to behold. It would be hilariously parodic if the goal of the Democrats - removing a sitting US president - were not so serious.
> 
> Rep. Jim Jordan’s recounting of how Ambassador Taylor came to his “clear understanding” of President Trump’s supposed _quid pro quo_ demand of Zelensky reads like *something out of Monte Python*.
> 
> Reciting the words of US Ambassador to the European Union Gordon Sondland, Jordan said: “Ambassador Taylor recalls that Mr. Morrison told Ambassador Taylor that I told Mr. Morrison that I conveyed this message to Mr. Yermack on Sept 1, 2019 in connection with Vice President Pence’s visit to Warsaw and a meeting with President Zelensky.”
> 
> 
> 
> Ambassador Taylor made *a mockery of himself* and of the impeachment hearings. As Rep. Jordan noted, Mr. Taylor was supposed to be Adam Schiff’s “star witness.”
> 
> …his role as a tool of a decrepit kakistocracy ( government by the least suitable or competent citizens of a state)…” William Taylor Joins Robert Mueller on the Ash Heap of the Deep State's Altar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "As Rep. Jordan noted, Mr. Taylor was supposed to be Adam Schiff’s “star witness.”
> 
> According to Jim Jordan?  You're kidding, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're disputing that?
> 
> 
> Is water wet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By all means, you should take Jim Jordan's word for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want to go out on a limb about water, huh.......dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just learned from you that Jordan is Schiff's spokesman.  Gimme time.
Click to expand...




No you didn't.

You're just lying again.....it's a Leftist trait.


----------



## The Original Tree

HappyJoy said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should be less than interesting and I'm wondering what Trump and his attorneys will make of it all especially when they get to speak with all the so called witnesses.
> 
> Another steaming pile of horse shit brought to you by the Dems who are paving the way for a Trump win in 2020.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> *My opinion, since The Democrats are refusing to allow The Republicans any Witnesses of their own, that this is going to be extremely boring.  There won't be any back and forth.  There won't be any counter narrative, or a lot of cross examining of the Witnesses.  All the KEY people are not allowed to testify or are being kept secret from The American People.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^Lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Where is this DOUCHE then?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You idiots. Is that the whistle blower? He's kind of irrelevant now, he or she reported things that they saw that didn't seem right, and investigation started and we've now moved on from the whistle blower, not really pertinent to the hearings now as we now have actual witnesses who have and will continue to testify.
> 
> However, uncovering the identify of the whistle blower whether accurately or not is meant to intimidate future whistle blowers from coming forward. Congratulations, moving forward whether the presidency is held by Republicans or Democrats people who want to report on corruption will think twice about it.
Click to expand...

*He is relevant, because is a devout Member of The Church of The Malevolent Resistance. 
So we need to hear from The Whistle Blower because he committed acts of Treason and Espionage, and filed a false Whistle Blower report which is a felony that comes with a prison sentence.

Also, I would like to say that THE GOP despite how badly they are bitch slapping The Dem Tards on this, are dropping The Ball.

Each and every one of those Pukes from The Ukraine Embassy that were wheeled out to tell America about Their Fears and Feelings, all have direct ties to George Soros, Clinton and Obama, and the one thing that needs exposed is their involvement in The Dirty Dossier, and how they actually helped to distribute it, and then an Investigation needs to be launched in to how The State Department Magically lost $7 Billion that was sent through this same Embassy in The Ukraine.  

Brennan, Clapper, Comey all were logging frequent flier miles in and out of The Ukraine, and they need subpoenaed.

Something really, really stinks here.

I hope this thing does get to The Senate, because then we can call Hunter Biden, Paul Manafort, and the head of Soros NGO that was using State Dept money to interfere in Ukraine Elections, and then we can force The Clinton Campaign & John Kerry to testify about The Lost State Department money, and how they financed and distributed Russian Propaganda through The Ukraine Embassy.



*


----------



## jc456

joaquinmiller said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> . "Enter Ambassador William Taylor, whose testimony has been something to behold. It would be hilariously parodic if the goal of the Democrats - removing a sitting US president - were not so serious.
> 
> Rep. Jim Jordan’s recounting of how Ambassador Taylor came to his “clear understanding” of President Trump’s supposed _quid pro quo_ demand of Zelensky reads like *something out of Monte Python*.
> 
> Reciting the words of US Ambassador to the European Union Gordon Sondland, Jordan said: “Ambassador Taylor recalls that Mr. Morrison told Ambassador Taylor that I told Mr. Morrison that I conveyed this message to Mr. Yermack on Sept 1, 2019 in connection with Vice President Pence’s visit to Warsaw and a meeting with President Zelensky.”
> 
> 
> 
> Ambassador Taylor made *a mockery of himself* and of the impeachment hearings. As Rep. Jordan noted, Mr. Taylor was supposed to be Adam Schiff’s “star witness.”
> 
> …his role as a tool of a decrepit kakistocracy ( government by the least suitable or competent citizens of a state)…” William Taylor Joins Robert Mueller on the Ash Heap of the Deep State's Altar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "As Rep. Jordan noted, Mr. Taylor was supposed to be Adam Schiff’s “star witness.”
> 
> According to Jim Jordan?  You're kidding, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're disputing that?
> 
> 
> Is water wet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By all means, you should take Jim Jordan's word for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want to go out on a limb about water, huh.......dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just learned from you that Jordan is Schiff's spokesman.  Gimme time.
Click to expand...

you learned?


----------



## The Original Tree

basquebromance said:


> the media are acting as if Schitt is the oracle of truth
> 
> i call him "Secret Agent Man"



*"Secret Agent Man" Eric Ciaramella.*


----------



## HappyJoy

The Original Tree said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should be less than interesting and I'm wondering what Trump and his attorneys will make of it all especially when they get to speak with all the so called witnesses.
> 
> Another steaming pile of horse shit brought to you by the Dems who are paving the way for a Trump win in 2020.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> *My opinion, since The Democrats are refusing to allow The Republicans any Witnesses of their own, that this is going to be extremely boring.  There won't be any back and forth.  There won't be any counter narrative, or a lot of cross examining of the Witnesses.  All the KEY people are not allowed to testify or are being kept secret from The American People.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^Lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Where is this DOUCHE then?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You idiots. Is that the whistle blower? He's kind of irrelevant now, he or she reported things that they saw that didn't seem right, and investigation started and we've now moved on from the whistle blower, not really pertinent to the hearings now as we now have actual witnesses who have and will continue to testify.
> 
> However, uncovering the identify of the whistle blower whether accurately or not is meant to intimidate future whistle blowers from coming forward. Congratulations, moving forward whether the presidency is held by Republicans or Democrats people who want to report on corruption will think twice about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *He is relevant, because is a devout Member of The Church of The Malevolent Resistance.
> So we need to hear from The Whistle Blower because he committed acts of Treason and Espionage, and filed a false Whistle Blower report which is a felony that comes with a prison sentence.
> 
> Also, I would like to say that THE GOP despite how badly they are bitch slapping The Dem Tards on this, are dropping The Ball.
> 
> Each and every one of those Pukes from The Ukraine Embassy that were wheeled out to tell America about Their Fears and Feelings, all have direct ties to George Soros, Clinton and Obama, and the one thing that needs exposed is their involvement in The Dirty Dossier, and how they actually helped to distribute it, and then an Investigation needs to be launched in to how The State Department Magically lost $7 Billion that was sent through this same Embassy in The Ukraine.
> 
> Brennan, Clapper, Comey all were logging frequent flier miles in and out of The Ukraine, and they need subpoenaed.
> 
> Something really, really stinks here.
> 
> I hope this thing does get to The Senate, because then we can call Hunter Biden, Paul Manafort, and the head of Soros NGO that was using State Dept money to interfere in Ukraine Elections, and then we can force The Clinton Campaign & John Kerry to testify about The Lost State Department money, and how they financed and distributed Russian Propaganda through The Ukraine Embassy.
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...


Acts of treason? Again with the stupidity, do you know how the Constitution defines treason, moron?

He made a report, it was looked into, turns out much of it is true, we're now in the process of impeaching the president. Whistle blower is irrelevant to the investigation as of now.


----------



## joaquinmiller

PoliticalChic said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> "As Rep. Jordan noted, Mr. Taylor was supposed to be Adam Schiff’s “star witness.”
> 
> According to Jim Jordan?  You're kidding, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're disputing that?
> 
> 
> Is water wet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By all means, you should take Jim Jordan's word for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want to go out on a limb about water, huh.......dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just learned from you that Jordan is Schiff's spokesman.  Gimme time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't.
> 
> You're just lying again.....it's a Leftist trait.
Click to expand...


I learned you're dull enough to think Jordan is the authority.  No surprise there.


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Investigate them all.  But only picking one & wanting an announcement more than the actual investigation should be a hint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did any of the others have a son raking in millions from Burisma while they were running point for the country? Even officials from the maobama admin expressed concern, but when Trump express the same concern it's suddenly impeachable. Give me a freaking break.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOTHING that Biden may have done will undo what Trump has done. NOTHING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what he did: apply the signed treaty.
> 
> This one:
> 
> 
> We have a signed treaty to that effect....
> 
> 
> 
> If that is a problem.....
> ....why did Bill 'the rapist' Clinton sign a treaty with the Ukraine with exactly the same purpose?????
> 
> 
> *"Formal Title*
> 
> 
> Treaty Between the United States of America and Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters with Annex, signed at Kiev on July 22, 1998, and with an Exchange of Notes signed on September 30, 1999, which provides for its provisional application.
> *Date Received from President*
> 
> 
> 
> 11/10/1999 Text of Treaty Document available as:
> TXT"
> TREATY WITH UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS
> 
> __________
> 
> MESSAGE
> 
> from
> 
> THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES
> 
> transmitting
> 
> TREATY BETWEEN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA AND UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL
> *ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS *WITH ANNEX, SIGNED AT KIEV ON JULY 22,
> 1998, AND WITH AN EXCHANGE OF NOTES SIGNED ON SEPTEMBER 30, 1999, WHICH
> PROVIDES FOR ITS PROVISIONAL APPLICATION
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you didn't know this, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really,  A Trump over calling Bill Clinton a rapist.  Who did he rape?  Did you forget Trump's rape accusation of a 14 year old?  Really?
> 
> What US investigation did Trump ask for help with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that everyone else knows.....except you, RealDumb.
> 
> 
> *Clinton Misogyny - Sex*
> Juanita Broaddrick (AR)- rape
> Eileen Wellstone (Oxford) - rape
> Elizabeth Ward Gracen - rape - quid pro quo, post incident intimidation
> Regina Hopper Blakely - "forced himself on her, biting, bruising her"
> Kathleen Willey (WH) - sexual assault, intimidations, threats
> Sandra Allen James (DC) - sexual assault
> 22 Year Old 1972 (Yale) - sexual assault
> Kathy Bradshaw (AK) - sexual assault
> Cristy Zercher - unwelcomed sexual advance, intimidations
> Paula Jones (AR) - unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> Carolyn Moffet -unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> 1974 student at University of Arkansas - unwelcomed physical contact
> 1978-1980 - seven complaints per Arkansas state troopers
> Monica Lewinsky - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Gennifer Flowers - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Dolly Kyle Browning - post incident character assault
> Sally Perdue - post incident threats
> Betty Dalton - rebuffed his advances, married to one of his supporters
> Denise Reeder - apologetic note scanned
> http://www.alamo-girl.com/0262.htm
> 
> 
> And...just recently: "Leslie Millwee says that on two of the alleged occasions, Clinton groped her while he rubbed himself against her and reached climax."  EXCLUSIVE VIDEO INTERVIEW: New Bill Clinton Sexual Assault Accuser Goes Public for the First Time | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> And the Liberal elites have admitted what we on the right have said for decades.
> 
> 
> 1. Had it not been for Trump's election....none of this would be happening!
> With Hillary running, the whole rape-apologist program of the Democrats came to the forefront....and they had to pretend that Trump was on the same level (the gutter) as Bill 'the rapist' Clinton.
> 
> Here's the 'divide:' the Democrats with at least a double digit IQ are ready to admit the truth, the rape history that the Right has been revealing about Clinton for...what....decades.
> 
> You, a total dunce, are still fighting the war you've lost.
> 
> 2. Which Liberal outlets are now admitting what we on the Right have said for decades?
> 
> The New York Times
> 
> MSNBC
> 
> The Atlantic
> 
> Slate
> 
> 
> Vox
> 
> 
> 
> Politico
> 
> 
> 
> "So the recent wave of liberals “reckoning” with Bill Clinton’s sexual offenses should be put into proper context. It is not the beginning of the end for the Clintons atop the Democratic Party. It’s just the end.
> 
> ….the mea culpas from Bill’s defenders proliferating through lefty media, from the New York Times to Politico to Vox, are anything but brave. They’re convenient."                                                                                    https://nypost.com/2017/11/16/dems-...ses-is-the-final-nail-in-the-clintons-coffin/
> 
> 
> 
> 3. On the other side....lying low-life imbeciles.....you.....who can't keep up with the program.
> 
> 
> 
> “Maher asked, "Could Bill Clinton, if he had done what he did in 1998, survive today or would his own party have thrown him under the bus?"
> 
> Farrow explained, "Bill Clinton is a different conversation. He has been credibly accused of rape. That is nothing to do with gray areas. That is, you know, I think the Juanita Broadderick claim has been overdue for revisiting."
> 
> Farrow also said that he is "heartened by the fact that people now routinely express outrage about Bill Clinton and particularly those more serious allegations about him." Ronan Farrow Says Juanita Broaddrick's Rape Claim Against Bill Clinton Should Be Revisited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything....ANYTHING.....you Leftists have been right about?
Click to expand...


Regina Hopper Blakely - was in a consensual relationship with Bill Clinton
Elizabeth Ward Gracen  There is no rape allocation here.  They had an affair.
Eileen Wellstone  Who knows. 
Juanita Broaddrick - testified under oath that it never happened.

Now if you insist these are rape, then Trump is guilty of child rape.  And you voted for a child rapist.  Wow, how low you have sunk,.


----------



## jc456

joaquinmiller said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're disputing that?
> 
> 
> Is water wet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By all means, you should take Jim Jordan's word for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want to go out on a limb about water, huh.......dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just learned from you that Jordan is Schiff's spokesman.  Gimme time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't.
> 
> You're just lying again.....it's a Leftist trait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I learned you're dull enough to think Jordan is the authority.  No surprise there.
Click to expand...

you learned?


----------



## The Original Tree

HappyJoy said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *My opinion, since The Democrats are refusing to allow The Republicans any Witnesses of their own, that this is going to be extremely boring.  There won't be any back and forth.  There won't be any counter narrative, or a lot of cross examining of the Witnesses.  All the KEY people are not allowed to testify or are being kept secret from The American People.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Where is this DOUCHE then?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You idiots. Is that the whistle blower? He's kind of irrelevant now, he or she reported things that they saw that didn't seem right, and investigation started and we've now moved on from the whistle blower, not really pertinent to the hearings now as we now have actual witnesses who have and will continue to testify.
> 
> However, uncovering the identify of the whistle blower whether accurately or not is meant to intimidate future whistle blowers from coming forward. Congratulations, moving forward whether the presidency is held by Republicans or Democrats people who want to report on corruption will think twice about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *He is relevant, because is a devout Member of The Church of The Malevolent Resistance.
> So we need to hear from The Whistle Blower because he committed acts of Treason and Espionage, and filed a false Whistle Blower report which is a felony that comes with a prison sentence.
> 
> Also, I would like to say that THE GOP despite how badly they are bitch slapping The Dem Tards on this, are dropping The Ball.
> 
> Each and every one of those Pukes from The Ukraine Embassy that were wheeled out to tell America about Their Fears and Feelings, all have direct ties to George Soros, Clinton and Obama, and the one thing that needs exposed is their involvement in The Dirty Dossier, and how they actually helped to distribute it, and then an Investigation needs to be launched in to how The State Department Magically lost $7 Billion that was sent through this same Embassy in The Ukraine.
> 
> Brennan, Clapper, Comey all were logging frequent flier miles in and out of The Ukraine, and they need subpoenaed.
> 
> Something really, really stinks here.
> 
> I hope this thing does get to The Senate, because then we can call Hunter Biden, Paul Manafort, and the head of Soros NGO that was using State Dept money to interfere in Ukraine Elections, and then we can force The Clinton Campaign & John Kerry to testify about The Lost State Department money, and how they financed and distributed Russian Propaganda through The Ukraine Embassy.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Acts of treason? Again with the stupidity, do you know how the Constitution defines treason, moron?
> 
> He made a report, it was looked into, turns out much of it is true, we're now in the process of impeaching the president. Whistle blower is irrelevant to the investigation as of now.
Click to expand...

*He leaked classified information about Calls The President made with Mexico, Thaland and Australia, and when he had his access restricted he leaked 2nd hand classified information about calls with The Ukraine which were leaked to him from someone else.  

In both cases he committed a Felony, but in the 2nd case, he had an accomplice who needs prosecuted for Treason and Espionage along with him.

In My Opinion, he made up his fake Whistle Blower report because he was about to be nabbed so he did it to save his own skin.

He needs to be cross examined.  There is zero reason why he needs to remain anonymous.*


----------



## jc456

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did any of the others have a son raking in millions from Burisma while they were running point for the country? Even officials from the maobama admin expressed concern, but when Trump express the same concern it's suddenly impeachable. Give me a freaking break.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING that Biden may have done will undo what Trump has done. NOTHING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what he did: apply the signed treaty.
> 
> This one:
> 
> 
> We have a signed treaty to that effect....
> 
> 
> 
> If that is a problem.....
> ....why did Bill 'the rapist' Clinton sign a treaty with the Ukraine with exactly the same purpose?????
> 
> 
> *"Formal Title*
> 
> 
> Treaty Between the United States of America and Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters with Annex, signed at Kiev on July 22, 1998, and with an Exchange of Notes signed on September 30, 1999, which provides for its provisional application.
> *Date Received from President*
> 
> 
> 
> 11/10/1999 Text of Treaty Document available as:
> TXT"
> TREATY WITH UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS
> 
> __________
> 
> MESSAGE
> 
> from
> 
> THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES
> 
> transmitting
> 
> TREATY BETWEEN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA AND UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL
> *ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS *WITH ANNEX, SIGNED AT KIEV ON JULY 22,
> 1998, AND WITH AN EXCHANGE OF NOTES SIGNED ON SEPTEMBER 30, 1999, WHICH
> PROVIDES FOR ITS PROVISIONAL APPLICATION
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you didn't know this, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really,  A Trump over calling Bill Clinton a rapist.  Who did he rape?  Did you forget Trump's rape accusation of a 14 year old?  Really?
> 
> What US investigation did Trump ask for help with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that everyone else knows.....except you, RealDumb.
> 
> 
> *Clinton Misogyny - Sex*
> Juanita Broaddrick (AR)- rape
> Eileen Wellstone (Oxford) - rape
> Elizabeth Ward Gracen - rape - quid pro quo, post incident intimidation
> Regina Hopper Blakely - "forced himself on her, biting, bruising her"
> Kathleen Willey (WH) - sexual assault, intimidations, threats
> Sandra Allen James (DC) - sexual assault
> 22 Year Old 1972 (Yale) - sexual assault
> Kathy Bradshaw (AK) - sexual assault
> Cristy Zercher - unwelcomed sexual advance, intimidations
> Paula Jones (AR) - unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> Carolyn Moffet -unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> 1974 student at University of Arkansas - unwelcomed physical contact
> 1978-1980 - seven complaints per Arkansas state troopers
> Monica Lewinsky - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Gennifer Flowers - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Dolly Kyle Browning - post incident character assault
> Sally Perdue - post incident threats
> Betty Dalton - rebuffed his advances, married to one of his supporters
> Denise Reeder - apologetic note scanned
> http://www.alamo-girl.com/0262.htm
> 
> 
> And...just recently: "Leslie Millwee says that on two of the alleged occasions, Clinton groped her while he rubbed himself against her and reached climax."  EXCLUSIVE VIDEO INTERVIEW: New Bill Clinton Sexual Assault Accuser Goes Public for the First Time | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> And the Liberal elites have admitted what we on the right have said for decades.
> 
> 
> 1. Had it not been for Trump's election....none of this would be happening!
> With Hillary running, the whole rape-apologist program of the Democrats came to the forefront....and they had to pretend that Trump was on the same level (the gutter) as Bill 'the rapist' Clinton.
> 
> Here's the 'divide:' the Democrats with at least a double digit IQ are ready to admit the truth, the rape history that the Right has been revealing about Clinton for...what....decades.
> 
> You, a total dunce, are still fighting the war you've lost.
> 
> 2. Which Liberal outlets are now admitting what we on the Right have said for decades?
> 
> The New York Times
> 
> MSNBC
> 
> The Atlantic
> 
> Slate
> 
> 
> Vox
> 
> 
> 
> Politico
> 
> 
> 
> "So the recent wave of liberals “reckoning” with Bill Clinton’s sexual offenses should be put into proper context. It is not the beginning of the end for the Clintons atop the Democratic Party. It’s just the end.
> 
> ….the mea culpas from Bill’s defenders proliferating through lefty media, from the New York Times to Politico to Vox, are anything but brave. They’re convenient."                                                                                    https://nypost.com/2017/11/16/dems-...ses-is-the-final-nail-in-the-clintons-coffin/
> 
> 
> 
> 3. On the other side....lying low-life imbeciles.....you.....who can't keep up with the program.
> 
> 
> 
> “Maher asked, "Could Bill Clinton, if he had done what he did in 1998, survive today or would his own party have thrown him under the bus?"
> 
> Farrow explained, "Bill Clinton is a different conversation. He has been credibly accused of rape. That is nothing to do with gray areas. That is, you know, I think the Juanita Broadderick claim has been overdue for revisiting."
> 
> Farrow also said that he is "heartened by the fact that people now routinely express outrage about Bill Clinton and particularly those more serious allegations about him." Ronan Farrow Says Juanita Broaddrick's Rape Claim Against Bill Clinton Should Be Revisited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything....ANYTHING.....you Leftists have been right about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regina Hopper Blakely - was in a consensual relationship with Bill Clinton
> Elizabeth Ward Gracen  There is no rape allocation here.  They had an affair.
> Eileen Wellstone  Who knows.
> Juanita Broaddrick - testified under oath that it never happened.
> 
> Now if you insist these are rape, then Trump is guilty of child rape.  And you voted for a child rapist.  Wow, how low you have sunk,.
Click to expand...

well there is

Gennifer Flowers - Wikipedia

Again, it is clear to me that you all didn't care about ole Epstein.  You knew the clinton's would clean his clock.  walla!!


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Investigate them all.  But only picking one & wanting an announcement more than the actual investigation should be a hint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did any of the others have a son raking in millions from Burisma while they were running point for the country? Even officials from the maobama admin expressed concern, but when Trump express the same concern it's suddenly impeachable. Give me a freaking break.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOTHING that Biden may have done will undo what Trump has done. NOTHING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what he did: apply the signed treaty.
> 
> This one:
> 
> 
> We have a signed treaty to that effect....
> 
> 
> 
> If that is a problem.....
> ....why did Bill 'the rapist' Clinton sign a treaty with the Ukraine with exactly the same purpose?????
> 
> 
> *"Formal Title*
> 
> 
> Treaty Between the United States of America and Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters with Annex, signed at Kiev on July 22, 1998, and with an Exchange of Notes signed on September 30, 1999, which provides for its provisional application.
> *Date Received from President*
> 
> 
> 
> 11/10/1999 Text of Treaty Document available as:
> TXT"
> TREATY WITH UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS
> 
> __________
> 
> MESSAGE
> 
> from
> 
> THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES
> 
> transmitting
> 
> TREATY BETWEEN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA AND UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL
> *ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS *WITH ANNEX, SIGNED AT KIEV ON JULY 22,
> 1998, AND WITH AN EXCHANGE OF NOTES SIGNED ON SEPTEMBER 30, 1999, WHICH
> PROVIDES FOR ITS PROVISIONAL APPLICATION
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you didn't know this, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really,  A Trump over calling Bill Clinton a rapist.  Who did he rape?  Did you forget Trump's rape accusation of a 14 year old?  Really?
> 
> What US investigation did Trump ask for help with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that everyone else knows.....except you, RealDumb.
> 
> 
> *Clinton Misogyny - Sex*
> Juanita Broaddrick (AR)- rape
> Eileen Wellstone (Oxford) - rape
> Elizabeth Ward Gracen - rape - quid pro quo, post incident intimidation
> Regina Hopper Blakely - "forced himself on her, biting, bruising her"
> Kathleen Willey (WH) - sexual assault, intimidations, threats
> Sandra Allen James (DC) - sexual assault
> 22 Year Old 1972 (Yale) - sexual assault
> Kathy Bradshaw (AK) - sexual assault
> Cristy Zercher - unwelcomed sexual advance, intimidations
> Paula Jones (AR) - unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> Carolyn Moffet -unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> 1974 student at University of Arkansas - unwelcomed physical contact
> 1978-1980 - seven complaints per Arkansas state troopers
> Monica Lewinsky - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Gennifer Flowers - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Dolly Kyle Browning - post incident character assault
> Sally Perdue - post incident threats
> Betty Dalton - rebuffed his advances, married to one of his supporters
> Denise Reeder - apologetic note scanned
> http://www.alamo-girl.com/0262.htm
> 
> 
> And...just recently: "Leslie Millwee says that on two of the alleged occasions, Clinton groped her while he rubbed himself against her and reached climax."  EXCLUSIVE VIDEO INTERVIEW: New Bill Clinton Sexual Assault Accuser Goes Public for the First Time | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> And the Liberal elites have admitted what we on the right have said for decades.
> 
> 
> 1. Had it not been for Trump's election....none of this would be happening!
> With Hillary running, the whole rape-apologist program of the Democrats came to the forefront....and they had to pretend that Trump was on the same level (the gutter) as Bill 'the rapist' Clinton.
> 
> Here's the 'divide:' the Democrats with at least a double digit IQ are ready to admit the truth, the rape history that the Right has been revealing about Clinton for...what....decades.
> 
> You, a total dunce, are still fighting the war you've lost.
> 
> 2. Which Liberal outlets are now admitting what we on the Right have said for decades?
> 
> The New York Times
> 
> MSNBC
> 
> The Atlantic
> 
> Slate
> 
> 
> Vox
> 
> 
> 
> Politico
> 
> 
> 
> "So the recent wave of liberals “reckoning” with Bill Clinton’s sexual offenses should be put into proper context. It is not the beginning of the end for the Clintons atop the Democratic Party. It’s just the end.
> 
> ….the mea culpas from Bill’s defenders proliferating through lefty media, from the New York Times to Politico to Vox, are anything but brave. They’re convenient."                                                                                    https://nypost.com/2017/11/16/dems-...ses-is-the-final-nail-in-the-clintons-coffin/
> 
> 
> 
> 3. On the other side....lying low-life imbeciles.....you.....who can't keep up with the program.
> 
> 
> 
> “Maher asked, "Could Bill Clinton, if he had done what he did in 1998, survive today or would his own party have thrown him under the bus?"
> 
> Farrow explained, "Bill Clinton is a different conversation. He has been credibly accused of rape. That is nothing to do with gray areas. That is, you know, I think the Juanita Broadderick claim has been overdue for revisiting."
> 
> Farrow also said that he is "heartened by the fact that people now routinely express outrage about Bill Clinton and particularly those more serious allegations about him." Ronan Farrow Says Juanita Broaddrick's Rape Claim Against Bill Clinton Should Be Revisited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything....ANYTHING.....you Leftists have been right about?
Click to expand...


"Had it not been for Trump's election....none of this would be happening!"

Which part?    You knew exactly who Trump was & you voted for him.  Sorry, but where does that put your moral standing?    About as low as you can get.


----------



## RealDave

jc456 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING that Biden may have done will undo what Trump has done. NOTHING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what he did: apply the signed treaty.
> 
> This one:
> 
> 
> We have a signed treaty to that effect....
> 
> 
> 
> If that is a problem.....
> ....why did Bill 'the rapist' Clinton sign a treaty with the Ukraine with exactly the same purpose?????
> 
> 
> *"Formal Title*
> 
> 
> Treaty Between the United States of America and Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters with Annex, signed at Kiev on July 22, 1998, and with an Exchange of Notes signed on September 30, 1999, which provides for its provisional application.
> *Date Received from President*
> 
> 
> 
> 11/10/1999 Text of Treaty Document available as:
> TXT"
> TREATY WITH UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS
> 
> __________
> 
> MESSAGE
> 
> from
> 
> THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES
> 
> transmitting
> 
> TREATY BETWEEN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA AND UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL
> *ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS *WITH ANNEX, SIGNED AT KIEV ON JULY 22,
> 1998, AND WITH AN EXCHANGE OF NOTES SIGNED ON SEPTEMBER 30, 1999, WHICH
> PROVIDES FOR ITS PROVISIONAL APPLICATION
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you didn't know this, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really,  A Trump over calling Bill Clinton a rapist.  Who did he rape?  Did you forget Trump's rape accusation of a 14 year old?  Really?
> 
> What US investigation did Trump ask for help with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that everyone else knows.....except you, RealDumb.
> 
> 
> *Clinton Misogyny - Sex*
> Juanita Broaddrick (AR)- rape
> Eileen Wellstone (Oxford) - rape
> Elizabeth Ward Gracen - rape - quid pro quo, post incident intimidation
> Regina Hopper Blakely - "forced himself on her, biting, bruising her"
> Kathleen Willey (WH) - sexual assault, intimidations, threats
> Sandra Allen James (DC) - sexual assault
> 22 Year Old 1972 (Yale) - sexual assault
> Kathy Bradshaw (AK) - sexual assault
> Cristy Zercher - unwelcomed sexual advance, intimidations
> Paula Jones (AR) - unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> Carolyn Moffet -unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> 1974 student at University of Arkansas - unwelcomed physical contact
> 1978-1980 - seven complaints per Arkansas state troopers
> Monica Lewinsky - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Gennifer Flowers - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Dolly Kyle Browning - post incident character assault
> Sally Perdue - post incident threats
> Betty Dalton - rebuffed his advances, married to one of his supporters
> Denise Reeder - apologetic note scanned
> http://www.alamo-girl.com/0262.htm
> 
> 
> And...just recently: "Leslie Millwee says that on two of the alleged occasions, Clinton groped her while he rubbed himself against her and reached climax."  EXCLUSIVE VIDEO INTERVIEW: New Bill Clinton Sexual Assault Accuser Goes Public for the First Time | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> And the Liberal elites have admitted what we on the right have said for decades.
> 
> 
> 1. Had it not been for Trump's election....none of this would be happening!
> With Hillary running, the whole rape-apologist program of the Democrats came to the forefront....and they had to pretend that Trump was on the same level (the gutter) as Bill 'the rapist' Clinton.
> 
> Here's the 'divide:' the Democrats with at least a double digit IQ are ready to admit the truth, the rape history that the Right has been revealing about Clinton for...what....decades.
> 
> You, a total dunce, are still fighting the war you've lost.
> 
> 2. Which Liberal outlets are now admitting what we on the Right have said for decades?
> 
> The New York Times
> 
> MSNBC
> 
> The Atlantic
> 
> Slate
> 
> 
> Vox
> 
> 
> 
> Politico
> 
> 
> 
> "So the recent wave of liberals “reckoning” with Bill Clinton’s sexual offenses should be put into proper context. It is not the beginning of the end for the Clintons atop the Democratic Party. It’s just the end.
> 
> ….the mea culpas from Bill’s defenders proliferating through lefty media, from the New York Times to Politico to Vox, are anything but brave. They’re convenient."                                                                                    https://nypost.com/2017/11/16/dems-...ses-is-the-final-nail-in-the-clintons-coffin/
> 
> 
> 
> 3. On the other side....lying low-life imbeciles.....you.....who can't keep up with the program.
> 
> 
> 
> “Maher asked, "Could Bill Clinton, if he had done what he did in 1998, survive today or would his own party have thrown him under the bus?"
> 
> Farrow explained, "Bill Clinton is a different conversation. He has been credibly accused of rape. That is nothing to do with gray areas. That is, you know, I think the Juanita Broadderick claim has been overdue for revisiting."
> 
> Farrow also said that he is "heartened by the fact that people now routinely express outrage about Bill Clinton and particularly those more serious allegations about him." Ronan Farrow Says Juanita Broaddrick's Rape Claim Against Bill Clinton Should Be Revisited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything....ANYTHING.....you Leftists have been right about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regina Hopper Blakely - was in a consensual relationship with Bill Clinton
> Elizabeth Ward Gracen  There is no rape allocation here.  They had an affair.
> Eileen Wellstone  Who knows.
> Juanita Broaddrick - testified under oath that it never happened.
> 
> Now if you insist these are rape, then Trump is guilty of child rape.  And you voted for a child rapist.  Wow, how low you have sunk,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well there is
> 
> Gennifer Flowers - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


You assfuck, there was no accusation of rape with Flowers.


----------



## jc456

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did any of the others have a son raking in millions from Burisma while they were running point for the country? Even officials from the maobama admin expressed concern, but when Trump express the same concern it's suddenly impeachable. Give me a freaking break.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING that Biden may have done will undo what Trump has done. NOTHING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what he did: apply the signed treaty.
> 
> This one:
> 
> 
> We have a signed treaty to that effect....
> 
> 
> 
> If that is a problem.....
> ....why did Bill 'the rapist' Clinton sign a treaty with the Ukraine with exactly the same purpose?????
> 
> 
> *"Formal Title*
> 
> 
> Treaty Between the United States of America and Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters with Annex, signed at Kiev on July 22, 1998, and with an Exchange of Notes signed on September 30, 1999, which provides for its provisional application.
> *Date Received from President*
> 
> 
> 
> 11/10/1999 Text of Treaty Document available as:
> TXT"
> TREATY WITH UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS
> 
> __________
> 
> MESSAGE
> 
> from
> 
> THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES
> 
> transmitting
> 
> TREATY BETWEEN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA AND UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL
> *ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS *WITH ANNEX, SIGNED AT KIEV ON JULY 22,
> 1998, AND WITH AN EXCHANGE OF NOTES SIGNED ON SEPTEMBER 30, 1999, WHICH
> PROVIDES FOR ITS PROVISIONAL APPLICATION
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you didn't know this, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really,  A Trump over calling Bill Clinton a rapist.  Who did he rape?  Did you forget Trump's rape accusation of a 14 year old?  Really?
> 
> What US investigation did Trump ask for help with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that everyone else knows.....except you, RealDumb.
> 
> 
> *Clinton Misogyny - Sex*
> Juanita Broaddrick (AR)- rape
> Eileen Wellstone (Oxford) - rape
> Elizabeth Ward Gracen - rape - quid pro quo, post incident intimidation
> Regina Hopper Blakely - "forced himself on her, biting, bruising her"
> Kathleen Willey (WH) - sexual assault, intimidations, threats
> Sandra Allen James (DC) - sexual assault
> 22 Year Old 1972 (Yale) - sexual assault
> Kathy Bradshaw (AK) - sexual assault
> Cristy Zercher - unwelcomed sexual advance, intimidations
> Paula Jones (AR) - unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> Carolyn Moffet -unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> 1974 student at University of Arkansas - unwelcomed physical contact
> 1978-1980 - seven complaints per Arkansas state troopers
> Monica Lewinsky - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Gennifer Flowers - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Dolly Kyle Browning - post incident character assault
> Sally Perdue - post incident threats
> Betty Dalton - rebuffed his advances, married to one of his supporters
> Denise Reeder - apologetic note scanned
> http://www.alamo-girl.com/0262.htm
> 
> 
> And...just recently: "Leslie Millwee says that on two of the alleged occasions, Clinton groped her while he rubbed himself against her and reached climax."  EXCLUSIVE VIDEO INTERVIEW: New Bill Clinton Sexual Assault Accuser Goes Public for the First Time | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> And the Liberal elites have admitted what we on the right have said for decades.
> 
> 
> 1. Had it not been for Trump's election....none of this would be happening!
> With Hillary running, the whole rape-apologist program of the Democrats came to the forefront....and they had to pretend that Trump was on the same level (the gutter) as Bill 'the rapist' Clinton.
> 
> Here's the 'divide:' the Democrats with at least a double digit IQ are ready to admit the truth, the rape history that the Right has been revealing about Clinton for...what....decades.
> 
> You, a total dunce, are still fighting the war you've lost.
> 
> 2. Which Liberal outlets are now admitting what we on the Right have said for decades?
> 
> The New York Times
> 
> MSNBC
> 
> The Atlantic
> 
> Slate
> 
> 
> Vox
> 
> 
> 
> Politico
> 
> 
> 
> "So the recent wave of liberals “reckoning” with Bill Clinton’s sexual offenses should be put into proper context. It is not the beginning of the end for the Clintons atop the Democratic Party. It’s just the end.
> 
> ….the mea culpas from Bill’s defenders proliferating through lefty media, from the New York Times to Politico to Vox, are anything but brave. They’re convenient."                                                                                    https://nypost.com/2017/11/16/dems-...ses-is-the-final-nail-in-the-clintons-coffin/
> 
> 
> 
> 3. On the other side....lying low-life imbeciles.....you.....who can't keep up with the program.
> 
> 
> 
> “Maher asked, "Could Bill Clinton, if he had done what he did in 1998, survive today or would his own party have thrown him under the bus?"
> 
> Farrow explained, "Bill Clinton is a different conversation. He has been credibly accused of rape. That is nothing to do with gray areas. That is, you know, I think the Juanita Broadderick claim has been overdue for revisiting."
> 
> Farrow also said that he is "heartened by the fact that people now routinely express outrage about Bill Clinton and particularly those more serious allegations about him." Ronan Farrow Says Juanita Broaddrick's Rape Claim Against Bill Clinton Should Be Revisited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything....ANYTHING.....you Leftists have been right about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Had it not been for Trump's election....none of this would be happening!"
> 
> Which part?    You knew exactly who Trump was & you voted for him.  Sorry, but where does that put your moral standing?    About as low as you can get.
Click to expand...

all of it?  Exposure for all to see, the 30 to 40 year politicians and their elitism to think they can tell 65 million americans to go fk themselves.  Yeah.


----------



## jc456

RealDave said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what he did: apply the signed treaty.
> 
> This one:
> 
> 
> We have a signed treaty to that effect....
> 
> 
> 
> If that is a problem.....
> ....why did Bill 'the rapist' Clinton sign a treaty with the Ukraine with exactly the same purpose?????
> 
> 
> *"Formal Title*
> 
> 
> Treaty Between the United States of America and Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters with Annex, signed at Kiev on July 22, 1998, and with an Exchange of Notes signed on September 30, 1999, which provides for its provisional application.
> *Date Received from President*
> 
> 
> 
> 11/10/1999 Text of Treaty Document available as:
> TXT"
> TREATY WITH UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS
> 
> __________
> 
> MESSAGE
> 
> from
> 
> THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES
> 
> transmitting
> 
> TREATY BETWEEN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA AND UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL
> *ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS *WITH ANNEX, SIGNED AT KIEV ON JULY 22,
> 1998, AND WITH AN EXCHANGE OF NOTES SIGNED ON SEPTEMBER 30, 1999, WHICH
> PROVIDES FOR ITS PROVISIONAL APPLICATION
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you didn't know this, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really,  A Trump over calling Bill Clinton a rapist.  Who did he rape?  Did you forget Trump's rape accusation of a 14 year old?  Really?
> 
> What US investigation did Trump ask for help with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that everyone else knows.....except you, RealDumb.
> 
> 
> *Clinton Misogyny - Sex*
> Juanita Broaddrick (AR)- rape
> Eileen Wellstone (Oxford) - rape
> Elizabeth Ward Gracen - rape - quid pro quo, post incident intimidation
> Regina Hopper Blakely - "forced himself on her, biting, bruising her"
> Kathleen Willey (WH) - sexual assault, intimidations, threats
> Sandra Allen James (DC) - sexual assault
> 22 Year Old 1972 (Yale) - sexual assault
> Kathy Bradshaw (AK) - sexual assault
> Cristy Zercher - unwelcomed sexual advance, intimidations
> Paula Jones (AR) - unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> Carolyn Moffet -unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> 1974 student at University of Arkansas - unwelcomed physical contact
> 1978-1980 - seven complaints per Arkansas state troopers
> Monica Lewinsky - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Gennifer Flowers - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Dolly Kyle Browning - post incident character assault
> Sally Perdue - post incident threats
> Betty Dalton - rebuffed his advances, married to one of his supporters
> Denise Reeder - apologetic note scanned
> http://www.alamo-girl.com/0262.htm
> 
> 
> And...just recently: "Leslie Millwee says that on two of the alleged occasions, Clinton groped her while he rubbed himself against her and reached climax."  EXCLUSIVE VIDEO INTERVIEW: New Bill Clinton Sexual Assault Accuser Goes Public for the First Time | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> And the Liberal elites have admitted what we on the right have said for decades.
> 
> 
> 1. Had it not been for Trump's election....none of this would be happening!
> With Hillary running, the whole rape-apologist program of the Democrats came to the forefront....and they had to pretend that Trump was on the same level (the gutter) as Bill 'the rapist' Clinton.
> 
> Here's the 'divide:' the Democrats with at least a double digit IQ are ready to admit the truth, the rape history that the Right has been revealing about Clinton for...what....decades.
> 
> You, a total dunce, are still fighting the war you've lost.
> 
> 2. Which Liberal outlets are now admitting what we on the Right have said for decades?
> 
> The New York Times
> 
> MSNBC
> 
> The Atlantic
> 
> Slate
> 
> 
> Vox
> 
> 
> 
> Politico
> 
> 
> 
> "So the recent wave of liberals “reckoning” with Bill Clinton’s sexual offenses should be put into proper context. It is not the beginning of the end for the Clintons atop the Democratic Party. It’s just the end.
> 
> ….the mea culpas from Bill’s defenders proliferating through lefty media, from the New York Times to Politico to Vox, are anything but brave. They’re convenient."                                                                                    https://nypost.com/2017/11/16/dems-...ses-is-the-final-nail-in-the-clintons-coffin/
> 
> 
> 
> 3. On the other side....lying low-life imbeciles.....you.....who can't keep up with the program.
> 
> 
> 
> “Maher asked, "Could Bill Clinton, if he had done what he did in 1998, survive today or would his own party have thrown him under the bus?"
> 
> Farrow explained, "Bill Clinton is a different conversation. He has been credibly accused of rape. That is nothing to do with gray areas. That is, you know, I think the Juanita Broadderick claim has been overdue for revisiting."
> 
> Farrow also said that he is "heartened by the fact that people now routinely express outrage about Bill Clinton and particularly those more serious allegations about him." Ronan Farrow Says Juanita Broaddrick's Rape Claim Against Bill Clinton Should Be Revisited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything....ANYTHING.....you Leftists have been right about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regina Hopper Blakely - was in a consensual relationship with Bill Clinton
> Elizabeth Ward Gracen  There is no rape allocation here.  They had an affair.
> Eileen Wellstone  Who knows.
> Juanita Broaddrick - testified under oath that it never happened.
> 
> Now if you insist these are rape, then Trump is guilty of child rape.  And you voted for a child rapist.  Wow, how low you have sunk,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well there is
> 
> Gennifer Flowers - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You assfuck, there was no accusation of rape with Flowers.
Click to expand...

Kathleen Willey's sexual accusations against hi


----------



## RealDave

Another note for the Trumpettes attempting to excuse their vote for Trump by throwing out these allocations of sexual misconduct with Bill Clinton.

1)  Nearly all of this came to light after Clinton's second election.
2) We knew about Trump before the election
3)  I never voted for Bill Clinton
4) You voted for a man that you knew had over 25 accusations including child rape & him on tape talking about groping women.

so please.  Shut the fuck up about Bill Clinton.


----------



## The Original Tree

HappyJoy said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should be less than interesting and I'm wondering what Trump and his attorneys will make of it all especially when they get to speak with all the so called witnesses.
> 
> Another steaming pile of horse shit brought to you by the Dems who are paving the way for a Trump win in 2020.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> *My opinion, since The Democrats are refusing to allow The Republicans any Witnesses of their own, that this is going to be extremely boring.  There won't be any back and forth.  There won't be any counter narrative, or a lot of cross examining of the Witnesses.  All the KEY people are not allowed to testify or are being kept secret from The American People.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^Lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Where is this DOUCHE then?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You idiots. Is that the whistle blower? He's kind of irrelevant now, he or she reported things that they saw that didn't seem right, and investigation started and we've now moved on from the whistle blower, not really pertinent to the hearings now as we now have actual witnesses who have and will continue to testify.
> 
> However, uncovering the identify of the whistle blower whether accurately or not is meant to intimidate future whistle blowers from coming forward. Congratulations, moving forward whether the presidency is held by Republicans or Democrats people who want to report on corruption will think twice about it.
Click to expand...

*BTW, there is no regulation in our Federal Government that requires Spies-Whistle-blowers be kept Anonymous.

If there were, we wouldn't know who Eric Snowden was.*


----------



## jc456

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did any of the others have a son raking in millions from Burisma while they were running point for the country? Even officials from the maobama admin expressed concern, but when Trump express the same concern it's suddenly impeachable. Give me a freaking break.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING that Biden may have done will undo what Trump has done. NOTHING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what he did: apply the signed treaty.
> 
> This one:
> 
> 
> We have a signed treaty to that effect....
> 
> 
> 
> If that is a problem.....
> ....why did Bill 'the rapist' Clinton sign a treaty with the Ukraine with exactly the same purpose?????
> 
> 
> *"Formal Title*
> 
> 
> Treaty Between the United States of America and Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters with Annex, signed at Kiev on July 22, 1998, and with an Exchange of Notes signed on September 30, 1999, which provides for its provisional application.
> *Date Received from President*
> 
> 
> 
> 11/10/1999 Text of Treaty Document available as:
> TXT"
> TREATY WITH UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS
> 
> __________
> 
> MESSAGE
> 
> from
> 
> THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES
> 
> transmitting
> 
> TREATY BETWEEN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA AND UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL
> *ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS *WITH ANNEX, SIGNED AT KIEV ON JULY 22,
> 1998, AND WITH AN EXCHANGE OF NOTES SIGNED ON SEPTEMBER 30, 1999, WHICH
> PROVIDES FOR ITS PROVISIONAL APPLICATION
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you didn't know this, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really,  A Trump over calling Bill Clinton a rapist.  Who did he rape?  Did you forget Trump's rape accusation of a 14 year old?  Really?
> 
> What US investigation did Trump ask for help with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that everyone else knows.....except you, RealDumb.
> 
> 
> *Clinton Misogyny - Sex*
> Juanita Broaddrick (AR)- rape
> Eileen Wellstone (Oxford) - rape
> Elizabeth Ward Gracen - rape - quid pro quo, post incident intimidation
> Regina Hopper Blakely - "forced himself on her, biting, bruising her"
> Kathleen Willey (WH) - sexual assault, intimidations, threats
> Sandra Allen James (DC) - sexual assault
> 22 Year Old 1972 (Yale) - sexual assault
> Kathy Bradshaw (AK) - sexual assault
> Cristy Zercher - unwelcomed sexual advance, intimidations
> Paula Jones (AR) - unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> Carolyn Moffet -unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> 1974 student at University of Arkansas - unwelcomed physical contact
> 1978-1980 - seven complaints per Arkansas state troopers
> Monica Lewinsky - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Gennifer Flowers - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Dolly Kyle Browning - post incident character assault
> Sally Perdue - post incident threats
> Betty Dalton - rebuffed his advances, married to one of his supporters
> Denise Reeder - apologetic note scanned
> http://www.alamo-girl.com/0262.htm
> 
> 
> And...just recently: "Leslie Millwee says that on two of the alleged occasions, Clinton groped her while he rubbed himself against her and reached climax."  EXCLUSIVE VIDEO INTERVIEW: New Bill Clinton Sexual Assault Accuser Goes Public for the First Time | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> And the Liberal elites have admitted what we on the right have said for decades.
> 
> 
> 1. Had it not been for Trump's election....none of this would be happening!
> With Hillary running, the whole rape-apologist program of the Democrats came to the forefront....and they had to pretend that Trump was on the same level (the gutter) as Bill 'the rapist' Clinton.
> 
> Here's the 'divide:' the Democrats with at least a double digit IQ are ready to admit the truth, the rape history that the Right has been revealing about Clinton for...what....decades.
> 
> You, a total dunce, are still fighting the war you've lost.
> 
> 2. Which Liberal outlets are now admitting what we on the Right have said for decades?
> 
> The New York Times
> 
> MSNBC
> 
> The Atlantic
> 
> Slate
> 
> 
> Vox
> 
> 
> 
> Politico
> 
> 
> 
> "So the recent wave of liberals “reckoning” with Bill Clinton’s sexual offenses should be put into proper context. It is not the beginning of the end for the Clintons atop the Democratic Party. It’s just the end.
> 
> ….the mea culpas from Bill’s defenders proliferating through lefty media, from the New York Times to Politico to Vox, are anything but brave. They’re convenient."                                                                                    https://nypost.com/2017/11/16/dems-...ses-is-the-final-nail-in-the-clintons-coffin/
> 
> 
> 
> 3. On the other side....lying low-life imbeciles.....you.....who can't keep up with the program.
> 
> 
> 
> “Maher asked, "Could Bill Clinton, if he had done what he did in 1998, survive today or would his own party have thrown him under the bus?"
> 
> Farrow explained, "Bill Clinton is a different conversation. He has been credibly accused of rape. That is nothing to do with gray areas. That is, you know, I think the Juanita Broadderick claim has been overdue for revisiting."
> 
> Farrow also said that he is "heartened by the fact that people now routinely express outrage about Bill Clinton and particularly those more serious allegations about him." Ronan Farrow Says Juanita Broaddrick's Rape Claim Against Bill Clinton Should Be Revisited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything....ANYTHING.....you Leftists have been right about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regina Hopper Blakely - was in a consensual relationship with Bill Clinton
> Elizabeth Ward Gracen  There is no rape allocation here.  They had an affair.
> Eileen Wellstone  Who knows.
> Juanita Broaddrick - testified under oath that it never happened.
> 
> Now if you insist these are rape, then Trump is guilty of child rape.  And you voted for a child rapist.  Wow, how low you have sunk,.
Click to expand...

you're missing too many, so here, go here and read.

Bill Clinton sexual misconduct allegations - Wikipedia
what a fking list huh?

_ four women: Juanita Broaddrick accused Clinton of raping her in 1978; Leslie Millwee[1] accused Clinton of sexually assaulting her in 1980; Paula Jones accused Clinton of exposing himself to her in 1991 as well as sexually harassing her; and Kathleen Willey accused Clinton of groping her without her consent in 1993. _

all of this alone says what a fking sexual predator this fk is.  Ole Epstein's testimony would have been whipped cream and cherries on top of his stellar sexual misconduct.


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*
> 
> It is against the law to ask a foreign government to investigate your political rival. Get that through your think skulls Trumpers. Stop being disingenuous.
> 
> 
> 
> Your side lost the election, IM2, move on and vote him out in a year.
> No laws have been broken and Schiff and Pelosi know it, they are just trying to muddy the waters for
> the inept and confused.  Your stable of mules couldn't win an election for dog catcher....and they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (R) nutters need to move on from that tired old excuse.   if that happened, then y'all could finally stop bring up hillary everytime you hafta defend donny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this plan.
> 
> If the Democrats were actually clever.......they'd hold the hearings......*and then vote not to impeach.*
> 
> Why?
> a. they know the Republican Senate is a dead end for the ploy
> b. independent voters have made clear that they are sick of the charade
> c. the only hope is to damage Trump for the election....and they can see that it isn't working
> d. they realize that if it gets to the Senate.....the Republicans can recall not just the same 'witnesses'...and ask what they want
> and when they want....
> e. but they can call Schiff to testify!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they could one up the Senate by not impeaching Trump and saying they will leave it to the voters to decide.  However, that won't work. Trump would claim a victory stating it was another democrat witch hunt to discredit him.  I think the democrats have gone too far to back down now.
> 
> Also, there are a lot of witness yet to testify and there may be more.  Unlike last week's witnesses, the upcoming witnesses are much closer to Trump which means they could make things a lot worse for Trump such that a Senate acquittal might be impossible.  If republican senators see Trump as a looser, they will desert him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if the Leftists want the Republican Senate to question those witnesses.
Click to expand...


Let's see if the republican senate demands all documents and witnesses Trump has blocked be unblocked.


----------



## jc456

RealDave said:


> Another note for the Trumpettes attempting to excuse their vote for Trump by throwing out these allocations of sexual misconduct with Bill Clinton.
> 
> 1)  Nearly all of this came to light after Clinton's second election.
> 2) We knew about Trump before the election
> 3)  I never voted for Bill Clinton
> 4) You voted for a man that you knew had over 25 accusations including child rape & him on tape talking about groping women.
> 
> so please.  Shut the fuck up about Bill Clinton.


they're all factual.  I use only facts.  You, naw.  Hey but any day you can post up the thing that trump actually did.


----------



## OKTexas

OldLady said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> So he didn't know when the call was made, got it. Great unbiased sources I might add. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> NYT doesn't publish without confirmation of facts.  Their opinions may not please you but they wouldn't be publishing something like this, which is news, not op ed,  if it hadn't been corroborated.  Now, I know that you folks will just continue to find a Ukranian official who says they didn't know.  You go for it.  The truth continues to come out; you can't drown it out forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Remind us again how many stories the NYT has had to retract. BTW early Aug is still AFTER the July call.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares about the phone call anymore?  It's gone way beyond that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you idiots keep bringing it up, go figure.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I do that?
Click to expand...



Did you read the string you jumped into? Try it, you might learn something.

.


----------



## IM2

RealDave said:


> Another note for the Trumpettes attempting to excuse their vote for Trump by throwing out these allocations of sexual misconduct with Bill Clinton.
> 
> 1)  Nearly all of this came to light after Clinton's second election.
> 2) We knew about Trump before the election
> 3)  I never voted for Bill Clinton
> 4) You voted for a man that you knew had over 25 accusations including child rape & him on tape talking about groping women.
> 
> so please.  Shut the fuck up about Bill Clinton.


*PREACH!*

And the church says AMEN!


----------



## jc456

OKTexas said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> NYT doesn't publish without confirmation of facts.  Their opinions may not please you but they wouldn't be publishing something like this, which is news, not op ed,  if it hadn't been corroborated.  Now, I know that you folks will just continue to find a Ukranian official who says they didn't know.  You go for it.  The truth continues to come out; you can't drown it out forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remind us again how many stories the NYT has had to retract. BTW early Aug is still AFTER the July call.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares about the phone call anymore?  It's gone way beyond that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you idiots keep bringing it up, go figure.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the string you jumped into? Try it, you might learn something.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

nope


----------



## IM2

jc456 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another note for the Trumpettes attempting to excuse their vote for Trump by throwing out these allocations of sexual misconduct with Bill Clinton.
> 
> 1)  Nearly all of this came to light after Clinton's second election.
> 2) We knew about Trump before the election
> 3)  I never voted for Bill Clinton
> 4) You voted for a man that you knew had over 25 accusations including child rape & him on tape talking about groping women.
> 
> so please.  Shut the fuck up about Bill Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> they're all factual.  I use only facts.  You, naw.  Hey but any day you can post up the thing that trump actually did.
Click to expand...

If everything you say is factual, then you know what Trump has done. You've been told plenty, so you repeating how you need to know what you've been shown a thousand times tells me you have a brain disorder that you might want to check.


----------



## OKTexas

OldLady said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't dismissed, she was reassigned. And the president doesn't need a reason.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh - ya.  i know & have said that in other posts.  the question is ----  by the abassador herself  - was that ambassadors serve at the pleasure of the prez - but why was she 'smeared'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps because she didn't support the incoming Ukraine admin or our president.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not what Zelensky said. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did he say?
Click to expand...



That Yovanovitch supported the previous president, not him.

.


----------



## OKTexas

RealDave said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden got what he wanted via threats and mysteriously his son ends up on a Ukrainian gravy train
> Trump asked for and got nothing
> 
> Trump is being investigated and his primary accuser is hidden
> 
> What Nation and  what planet are we on?
> 
> 
> 
> On with whistleblower laws, assfuck.
> 
> The WB reported a crime.   You stupid fucks act like this is a case of rape where Trump raped the whistleblower.
Click to expand...



The president is not subject to whistle blower laws, dipstick. The DNI does not have direct authority or responsibility over the president, no subordinate of the president does. Read the freaking guides and laws, this CIA rat in not a legitimate whistle blower.

.


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING that Biden may have done will undo what Trump has done. NOTHING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what he did: apply the signed treaty.
> 
> This one:
> 
> 
> We have a signed treaty to that effect....
> 
> 
> 
> If that is a problem.....
> ....why did Bill 'the rapist' Clinton sign a treaty with the Ukraine with exactly the same purpose?????
> 
> 
> *"Formal Title*
> 
> 
> Treaty Between the United States of America and Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters with Annex, signed at Kiev on July 22, 1998, and with an Exchange of Notes signed on September 30, 1999, which provides for its provisional application.
> *Date Received from President*
> 
> 
> 
> 11/10/1999 Text of Treaty Document available as:
> TXT"
> TREATY WITH UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS
> 
> __________
> 
> MESSAGE
> 
> from
> 
> THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES
> 
> transmitting
> 
> TREATY BETWEEN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA AND UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL
> *ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS *WITH ANNEX, SIGNED AT KIEV ON JULY 22,
> 1998, AND WITH AN EXCHANGE OF NOTES SIGNED ON SEPTEMBER 30, 1999, WHICH
> PROVIDES FOR ITS PROVISIONAL APPLICATION
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you didn't know this, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really,  A Trump over calling Bill Clinton a rapist.  Who did he rape?  Did you forget Trump's rape accusation of a 14 year old?  Really?
> 
> What US investigation did Trump ask for help with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that everyone else knows.....except you, RealDumb.
> 
> 
> *Clinton Misogyny - Sex*
> Juanita Broaddrick (AR)- rape
> Eileen Wellstone (Oxford) - rape
> Elizabeth Ward Gracen - rape - quid pro quo, post incident intimidation
> Regina Hopper Blakely - "forced himself on her, biting, bruising her"
> Kathleen Willey (WH) - sexual assault, intimidations, threats
> Sandra Allen James (DC) - sexual assault
> 22 Year Old 1972 (Yale) - sexual assault
> Kathy Bradshaw (AK) - sexual assault
> Cristy Zercher - unwelcomed sexual advance, intimidations
> Paula Jones (AR) - unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> Carolyn Moffet -unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> 1974 student at University of Arkansas - unwelcomed physical contact
> 1978-1980 - seven complaints per Arkansas state troopers
> Monica Lewinsky - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Gennifer Flowers - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Dolly Kyle Browning - post incident character assault
> Sally Perdue - post incident threats
> Betty Dalton - rebuffed his advances, married to one of his supporters
> Denise Reeder - apologetic note scanned
> http://www.alamo-girl.com/0262.htm
> 
> 
> And...just recently: "Leslie Millwee says that on two of the alleged occasions, Clinton groped her while he rubbed himself against her and reached climax."  EXCLUSIVE VIDEO INTERVIEW: New Bill Clinton Sexual Assault Accuser Goes Public for the First Time | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> And the Liberal elites have admitted what we on the right have said for decades.
> 
> 
> 1. Had it not been for Trump's election....none of this would be happening!
> With Hillary running, the whole rape-apologist program of the Democrats came to the forefront....and they had to pretend that Trump was on the same level (the gutter) as Bill 'the rapist' Clinton.
> 
> Here's the 'divide:' the Democrats with at least a double digit IQ are ready to admit the truth, the rape history that the Right has been revealing about Clinton for...what....decades.
> 
> You, a total dunce, are still fighting the war you've lost.
> 
> 2. Which Liberal outlets are now admitting what we on the Right have said for decades?
> 
> The New York Times
> 
> MSNBC
> 
> The Atlantic
> 
> Slate
> 
> 
> Vox
> 
> 
> 
> Politico
> 
> 
> 
> "So the recent wave of liberals “reckoning” with Bill Clinton’s sexual offenses should be put into proper context. It is not the beginning of the end for the Clintons atop the Democratic Party. It’s just the end.
> 
> ….the mea culpas from Bill’s defenders proliferating through lefty media, from the New York Times to Politico to Vox, are anything but brave. They’re convenient."                                                                                    https://nypost.com/2017/11/16/dems-...ses-is-the-final-nail-in-the-clintons-coffin/
> 
> 
> 
> 3. On the other side....lying low-life imbeciles.....you.....who can't keep up with the program.
> 
> 
> 
> “Maher asked, "Could Bill Clinton, if he had done what he did in 1998, survive today or would his own party have thrown him under the bus?"
> 
> Farrow explained, "Bill Clinton is a different conversation. He has been credibly accused of rape. That is nothing to do with gray areas. That is, you know, I think the Juanita Broadderick claim has been overdue for revisiting."
> 
> Farrow also said that he is "heartened by the fact that people now routinely express outrage about Bill Clinton and particularly those more serious allegations about him." Ronan Farrow Says Juanita Broaddrick's Rape Claim Against Bill Clinton Should Be Revisited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything....ANYTHING.....you Leftists have been right about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regina Hopper Blakely - was in a consensual relationship with Bill Clinton
> Elizabeth Ward Gracen  There is no rape allocation here.  They had an affair.
> Eileen Wellstone  Who knows.
> Juanita Broaddrick - testified under oath that it never happened.
> 
> Now if you insist these are rape, then Trump is guilty of child rape.  And you voted for a child rapist.  Wow, how low you have sunk,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you're missing too many, so here, go here and read.
> 
> Bill Clinton sexual misconduct allegations - Wikipedia
> what a fking list huh?
> 
> _ four women: Juanita Broaddrick accused Clinton of raping her in 1978; Leslie Millwee[1] accused Clinton of sexually assaulting her in 1980; Paula Jones accused Clinton of exposing himself to her in 1991 as well as sexually harassing her; and Kathleen Willey accused Clinton of groping her without her consent in 1993. _
> 
> all of this alone says what a fking sexual predator this fk is.  Ole Epstein's testimony would have been whipped cream and cherries on top of his stellar sexual misconduct.
Click to expand...

Speaking of child rape...


----------



## OldLady

OKTexas said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh - ya.  i know & have said that in other posts.  the question is ----  by the abassador herself  - was that ambassadors serve at the pleasure of the prez - but why was she 'smeared'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps because she didn't support the incoming Ukraine admin or our president.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not what Zelensky said. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did he say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That Yovanovitch supported the previous president, not him.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

It was, according to Zelensky, Trump who told him that.  Why would Trump say something like that?  In her testimony Friday, it was really clear she was positive and hopeful about the new administration in Ukraine.  I never heard a whisper of a word that in any way was negative toward Zelensky.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your side lost the election, IM2, move on and vote him out in a year.
> No laws have been broken and Schiff and Pelosi know it, they are just trying to muddy the waters for
> the inept and confused.  Your stable of mules couldn't win an election for dog catcher....and they know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R) nutters need to move on from that tired old excuse.   if that happened, then y'all could finally stop bring up hillary everytime you hafta defend donny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this plan.
> 
> If the Democrats were actually clever.......they'd hold the hearings......*and then vote not to impeach.*
> 
> Why?
> a. they know the Republican Senate is a dead end for the ploy
> b. independent voters have made clear that they are sick of the charade
> c. the only hope is to damage Trump for the election....and they can see that it isn't working
> d. they realize that if it gets to the Senate.....the Republicans can recall not just the same 'witnesses'...and ask what they want
> and when they want....
> e. but they can call Schiff to testify!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they could one up the Senate by not impeaching Trump and saying they will leave it to the voters to decide.  However, that won't work. Trump would claim a victory stating it was another democrat witch hunt to discredit him.  I think the democrats have gone too far to back down now.
> 
> Also, there are a lot of witness yet to testify and there may be more.  Unlike last week's witnesses, the upcoming witnesses are much closer to Trump which means they could make things a lot worse for Trump such that a Senate acquittal might be impossible.  If republican senators see Trump as a looser, they will desert him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if the Leftists want the Republican Senate to question those witnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see if the republican senate demands all documents and witnesses Trump has blocked be unblocked.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ame®icano

Flopper said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is covering up his real reason for getting her out of office.  Next week, it comes very clear.  It's not going to be a good month for Rump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't need a reason to get her out of office. He can fire her for being Barry's holdover, or no reason at all.
> 
> There were no smears. It's just made up to give her something to complain about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he fired Yovanovitch, that would alert the media so he recalled her.  She had to be remove because she would know immediately about the phone call, the freeze on military aid and the implications.  Also, if she were there it would be difficult to bring Giuliani into the picture. Giuliani was needed so Trump would not have to be involved in the deal.
> 
> If the House get's Giuliani in the witness chair, it will be all over for Trump.
Click to expand...


WTF are you talking about? She was replaced two months before the phone call. 

Why? Because president has right to do it. I'm surprised he didn't replaced the moment he stepped into office.


----------



## Ame®icano

Seawytch said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't need a reason to get her out of office. He can fire her for being Barry's holdover, or no reason at all.
> 
> There were no smears. It's just made up to give her something to complain about.
> 
> 
> 
> If he fired Yovanovitch, that would alert the media so he recalled her.  She had to be remove because she would know immediately about the phone call, the freeze on military aid and the implications.  Also, if she were there it would be difficult to bring Giuliani into the picture. Giuliani was needed so Trump would not have to be involved in the deal.
> 
> If the House get's Giuliani in the witness chair, it will be all over for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass!  Being "recalled" means you are removing an ambassador that does not meet with the approval of the host country.  Zelensky did not care for Yovanovitch.  She was told to get back to the US on the next plane and was fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link? What indication do you have that Zelinsky didn't "care" for the ambassador?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Facts First: *_Volodymyr_ _Zelensky did say Yovanovitch’s attitude was “far from the best”
> 
> Fact check: Trump tweets Ukraine's president spoke unfavorably of Yovanovitch. Here's what we know._
> 
> There you go, dumbass!  You should have already known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read your link? He said it after Trump brought her up. Zelensky would do or say anything Trump wanted him to...Trump was extorting him after all.
> 
> Why would the State Department tell Yovanovich that she did nothing wrong if she had lost the confidence of the host country?
> 
> We know how this played out. Yovanovich pushed back against the "drug deal" that the "Three Amigos" were scheming and so she had to be removed to let Rick Perry secure Ukrainian drilling rights for his donors and to make conspiracy theories come to life to make Trump look like Russia didn't help him win. ( they did)
Click to expand...


It's disgusting how all those politicians pat each other's back. They ALL did the great job and service to the country. Yeah, right. 

She was Obama holdover. That alone is enough to replace her. Yet, she was badmouthing president that she was representing in Ukraine. That is another reason. So who was smearing whom in this case? 
She should've been fired the moment Trump walked into White House for simple reason that she was there during time that Ukrainians were working with DNC against Trump and she did nothing about it, even more, I think she had a role in it.


----------



## colfax_m

Ame®icano said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he fired Yovanovitch, that would alert the media so he recalled her.  She had to be remove because she would know immediately about the phone call, the freeze on military aid and the implications.  Also, if she were there it would be difficult to bring Giuliani into the picture. Giuliani was needed so Trump would not have to be involved in the deal.
> 
> If the House get's Giuliani in the witness chair, it will be all over for Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass!  Being "recalled" means you are removing an ambassador that does not meet with the approval of the host country.  Zelensky did not care for Yovanovitch.  She was told to get back to the US on the next plane and was fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link? What indication do you have that Zelinsky didn't "care" for the ambassador?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Facts First: *_Volodymyr_ _Zelensky did say Yovanovitch’s attitude was “far from the best”_
> 
> There you go, dumbass!  You should have already known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read your link? He said it after Trump brought her up. Zelensky would do or say anything Trump wanted him to...Trump was extorting him after all.
> 
> Why would the State Department tell Yovanovich that she did nothing wrong if she had lost the confidence of the host country?
> 
> We know how this played out. Yovanovich pushed back against the "drug deal" that the "Three Amigos" were scheming and so she had to be removed to let Rick Perry secure Ukrainian drilling rights for his donors and to make conspiracy theories come to life to make Trump look like Russia didn't help him win. ( they did)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's disgusting how all those politicians pat each other's back. They ALL did the great job and service to the country. Yeah, right.
> 
> She was Obama holdover. That alone is enough to replace her. Yet, she was badmouthing president that she was representing in Ukraine. That is another reason. So who was smearing whom in this case?
> She should've been fired the moment Trump walked into White House for simple reason that she was there during time that Ukrainians were working with DNC against Trump and she did nothing about it, even more, I think she had a role in it.
Click to expand...


Yovanovich has been in the State Dept since Reagan. Technically she's a Reagan holdover.

Oh, and the accusation that she was badmouthing Trump comes from a bunch of people paid off by Dmytro Firtash, who is currently fighting extradition to the US for Ukrainian Corruption. As was said in the hearing, you can't fight corruption without pissing off corrupt people.


----------



## IM2

Ame®icano said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he fired Yovanovitch, that would alert the media so he recalled her.  She had to be remove because she would know immediately about the phone call, the freeze on military aid and the implications.  Also, if she were there it would be difficult to bring Giuliani into the picture. Giuliani was needed so Trump would not have to be involved in the deal.
> 
> If the House get's Giuliani in the witness chair, it will be all over for Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass!  Being "recalled" means you are removing an ambassador that does not meet with the approval of the host country.  Zelensky did not care for Yovanovitch.  She was told to get back to the US on the next plane and was fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link? What indication do you have that Zelinsky didn't "care" for the ambassador?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Facts First: *_Volodymyr_ _Zelensky did say Yovanovitch’s attitude was “far from the best”
> 
> Fact check: Trump tweets Ukraine's president spoke unfavorably of Yovanovitch. Here's what we know._
> 
> There you go, dumbass!  You should have already known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read your link? He said it after Trump brought her up. Zelensky would do or say anything Trump wanted him to...Trump was extorting him after all.
> 
> Why would the State Department tell Yovanovich that she did nothing wrong if she had lost the confidence of the host country?
> 
> We know how this played out. Yovanovich pushed back against the "drug deal" that the "Three Amigos" were scheming and so she had to be removed to let Rick Perry secure Ukrainian drilling rights for his donors and to make conspiracy theories come to life to make Trump look like Russia didn't help him win. ( they did)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's disgusting how all those politicians pat each other's back. They ALL did the great job and service to the country. Yeah, right.
> 
> She was Obama holdover. That alone is enough to replace her. Yet, she was badmouthing president that she was representing in Ukraine. That is another reason. So who was smearing whom in this case?
> She should've been fired the moment Trump walked into White House for simple reason that she was there during time that Ukrainians were working with DNC against Trump and she did nothing about it, even more, I think she had a role in it.
Click to expand...

She worked at state for 33 years. This makes her a Reagan holdover. The rest of your post is more nonsense.


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> (R) nutters need to move on from that tired old excuse.   if that happened, then y'all could finally stop bring up hillary everytime you hafta defend donny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this plan.
> 
> If the Democrats were actually clever.......they'd hold the hearings......*and then vote not to impeach.*
> 
> Why?
> a. they know the Republican Senate is a dead end for the ploy
> b. independent voters have made clear that they are sick of the charade
> c. the only hope is to damage Trump for the election....and they can see that it isn't working
> d. they realize that if it gets to the Senate.....the Republicans can recall not just the same 'witnesses'...and ask what they want
> and when they want....
> e. but they can call Schiff to testify!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they could one up the Senate by not impeaching Trump and saying they will leave it to the voters to decide.  However, that won't work. Trump would claim a victory stating it was another democrat witch hunt to discredit him.  I think the democrats have gone too far to back down now.
> 
> Also, there are a lot of witness yet to testify and there may be more.  Unlike last week's witnesses, the upcoming witnesses are much closer to Trump which means they could make things a lot worse for Trump such that a Senate acquittal might be impossible.  If republican senators see Trump as a looser, they will desert him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if the Leftists want the Republican Senate to question those witnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see if the republican senate demands all documents and witnesses Trump has blocked be unblocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Did you win any money at the centaur races this weekend?


----------



## Ame®icano

jc456 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING that Biden may have done will undo what Trump has done. NOTHING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what he did: apply the signed treaty.
> 
> This one:
> 
> 
> We have a signed treaty to that effect....
> 
> 
> 
> If that is a problem.....
> ....why did Bill 'the rapist' Clinton sign a treaty with the Ukraine with exactly the same purpose?????
> 
> 
> *"Formal Title*
> 
> 
> Treaty Between the United States of America and Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters with Annex, signed at Kiev on July 22, 1998, and with an Exchange of Notes signed on September 30, 1999, which provides for its provisional application.
> *Date Received from President*
> 
> 
> 
> 11/10/1999 Text of Treaty Document available as:
> TXT"
> TREATY WITH UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS
> 
> __________
> 
> MESSAGE
> 
> from
> 
> THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES
> 
> transmitting
> 
> TREATY BETWEEN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA AND UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL
> *ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS *WITH ANNEX, SIGNED AT KIEV ON JULY 22,
> 1998, AND WITH AN EXCHANGE OF NOTES SIGNED ON SEPTEMBER 30, 1999, WHICH
> PROVIDES FOR ITS PROVISIONAL APPLICATION
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you didn't know this, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really,  A Trump over calling Bill Clinton a rapist.  Who did he rape?  Did you forget Trump's rape accusation of a 14 year old?  Really?
> 
> What US investigation did Trump ask for help with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that everyone else knows.....except you, RealDumb.
> 
> 
> *Clinton Misogyny - Sex*
> Juanita Broaddrick (AR)- rape
> Eileen Wellstone (Oxford) - rape
> Elizabeth Ward Gracen - rape - quid pro quo, post incident intimidation
> Regina Hopper Blakely - "forced himself on her, biting, bruising her"
> Kathleen Willey (WH) - sexual assault, intimidations, threats
> Sandra Allen James (DC) - sexual assault
> 22 Year Old 1972 (Yale) - sexual assault
> Kathy Bradshaw (AK) - sexual assault
> Cristy Zercher - unwelcomed sexual advance, intimidations
> Paula Jones (AR) - unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> Carolyn Moffet -unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> 1974 student at University of Arkansas - unwelcomed physical contact
> 1978-1980 - seven complaints per Arkansas state troopers
> Monica Lewinsky - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Gennifer Flowers - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Dolly Kyle Browning - post incident character assault
> Sally Perdue - post incident threats
> Betty Dalton - rebuffed his advances, married to one of his supporters
> Denise Reeder - apologetic note scanned
> http://www.alamo-girl.com/0262.htm
> 
> 
> And...just recently: "Leslie Millwee says that on two of the alleged occasions, Clinton groped her while he rubbed himself against her and reached climax."  EXCLUSIVE VIDEO INTERVIEW: New Bill Clinton Sexual Assault Accuser Goes Public for the First Time | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> And the Liberal elites have admitted what we on the right have said for decades.
> 
> 
> 1. Had it not been for Trump's election....none of this would be happening!
> With Hillary running, the whole rape-apologist program of the Democrats came to the forefront....and they had to pretend that Trump was on the same level (the gutter) as Bill 'the rapist' Clinton.
> 
> Here's the 'divide:' the Democrats with at least a double digit IQ are ready to admit the truth, the rape history that the Right has been revealing about Clinton for...what....decades.
> 
> You, a total dunce, are still fighting the war you've lost.
> 
> 2. Which Liberal outlets are now admitting what we on the Right have said for decades?
> 
> The New York Times
> 
> MSNBC
> 
> The Atlantic
> 
> Slate
> 
> 
> Vox
> 
> 
> 
> Politico
> 
> 
> 
> "So the recent wave of liberals “reckoning” with Bill Clinton’s sexual offenses should be put into proper context. It is not the beginning of the end for the Clintons atop the Democratic Party. It’s just the end.
> 
> ….the mea culpas from Bill’s defenders proliferating through lefty media, from the New York Times to Politico to Vox, are anything but brave. They’re convenient."                                                                                    https://nypost.com/2017/11/16/dems-...ses-is-the-final-nail-in-the-clintons-coffin/
> 
> 
> 
> 3. On the other side....lying low-life imbeciles.....you.....who can't keep up with the program.
> 
> 
> 
> “Maher asked, "Could Bill Clinton, if he had done what he did in 1998, survive today or would his own party have thrown him under the bus?"
> 
> Farrow explained, "Bill Clinton is a different conversation. He has been credibly accused of rape. That is nothing to do with gray areas. That is, you know, I think the Juanita Broadderick claim has been overdue for revisiting."
> 
> Farrow also said that he is "heartened by the fact that people now routinely express outrage about Bill Clinton and particularly those more serious allegations about him." Ronan Farrow Says Juanita Broaddrick's Rape Claim Against Bill Clinton Should Be Revisited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything....ANYTHING.....you Leftists have been right about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he fired Yovanovitch, that would alert the media so he recalled her.  She had to be remove because she would know immediately about the phone call, the freeze on military aid and the implications.  Also, if she were there it would be difficult to bring Giuliani into the picture. Giuliani was needed so Trump would not have to be involved in the deal.
> 
> If the House get's Giuliani in the witness chair, it will be all over for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass!  Being "recalled" means you are removing an ambassador that does not meet with the approval of the host country.  Zelensky did not care for Yovanovitch.  She was told to get back to the US on the next plane and was fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link? What indication do you have that Zelinsky didn't "care" for the ambassador?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Facts First: *_Volodymyr_ _Zelensky did say Yovanovitch’s attitude was “far from the best”
> 
> Fact check: Trump tweets Ukraine's president spoke unfavorably of Yovanovitch. Here's what we know._
> 
> There you go, dumbass!  You should have already known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Trump told him she was bad news, and he agreed.  Kissy kissy.
> 
> _Zelensky said, “It was great that you were the first one who told me that she was a bad ambassador because I agree with you 100%.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just have to laugh.
Click to expand...


Don't mind her, dementia is taking it's toll.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this plan.
> 
> If the Democrats were actually clever.......they'd hold the hearings......*and then vote not to impeach.*
> 
> Why?
> a. they know the Republican Senate is a dead end for the ploy
> b. independent voters have made clear that they are sick of the charade
> c. the only hope is to damage Trump for the election....and they can see that it isn't working
> d. they realize that if it gets to the Senate.....the Republicans can recall not just the same 'witnesses'...and ask what they want
> and when they want....
> e. but they can call Schiff to testify!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they could one up the Senate by not impeaching Trump and saying they will leave it to the voters to decide.  However, that won't work. Trump would claim a victory stating it was another democrat witch hunt to discredit him.  I think the democrats have gone too far to back down now.
> 
> Also, there are a lot of witness yet to testify and there may be more.  Unlike last week's witnesses, the upcoming witnesses are much closer to Trump which means they could make things a lot worse for Trump such that a Senate acquittal might be impossible.  If republican senators see Trump as a looser, they will desert him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if the Leftists want the Republican Senate to question those witnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see if the republican senate demands all documents and witnesses Trump has blocked be unblocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you win any money at the centaur races this weekend?
Click to expand...




You bettin' on Trump being removed from office?


U.S. Rep. Al Green, a Democrat from Houston:
 "I'm concerned that if we don't impeach this president, he will get reelected."



Now....what were you saying????


----------



## Ame®icano

colfax_m said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass!  Being "recalled" means you are removing an ambassador that does not meet with the approval of the host country.  Zelensky did not care for Yovanovitch.  She was told to get back to the US on the next plane and was fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link? What indication do you have that Zelinsky didn't "care" for the ambassador?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Facts First: *_Volodymyr_ _Zelensky did say Yovanovitch’s attitude was “far from the best”_
> 
> There you go, dumbass!  You should have already known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read your link? He said it after Trump brought her up. Zelensky would do or say anything Trump wanted him to...Trump was extorting him after all.
> 
> Why would the State Department tell Yovanovich that she did nothing wrong if she had lost the confidence of the host country?
> 
> We know how this played out. Yovanovich pushed back against the "drug deal" that the "Three Amigos" were scheming and so she had to be removed to let Rick Perry secure Ukrainian drilling rights for his donors and to make conspiracy theories come to life to make Trump look like Russia didn't help him win. ( they did)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's disgusting how all those politicians pat each other's back. They ALL did the great job and service to the country. Yeah, right.
> 
> She was Obama holdover. That alone is enough to replace her. Yet, she was badmouthing president that she was representing in Ukraine. That is another reason. So who was smearing whom in this case?
> She should've been fired the moment Trump walked into White House for simple reason that she was there during time that Ukrainians were working with DNC against Trump and she did nothing about it, even more, I think she had a role in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yovanovich has been in the State Dept since Reagan. Technically she's a Reagan holdover.
> 
> Oh, and the accusation that she was badmouthing Trump comes from a bunch of people paid off by Dmytro Firtash, who is currently fighting extradition to the US for Ukrainian Corruption. As was said in the hearing, you can't fight corruption without pissing off corrupt people.
Click to expand...


OK, let's say she didn't badmouth Trump.

Tell me, what Ambassador Yovanovich did when she learned that DNC is working with Ukrainians to dig dirt on Trump?


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another note for the Trumpettes attempting to excuse their vote for Trump by throwing out these allocations of sexual misconduct with Bill Clinton.
> 
> 1)  Nearly all of this came to light after Clinton's second election.
> 2) We knew about Trump before the election
> 3)  I never voted for Bill Clinton
> 4) You voted for a man that you knew had over 25 accusations including child rape & him on tape talking about groping women.
> 
> so please.  Shut the fuck up about Bill Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> they're all factual.  I use only facts.  You, naw.  Hey but any day you can post up the thing that trump actually did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If everything you say is factual, then you know what Trump has done. You've been told plenty, so you repeating how you need to know what you've been shown a thousand times tells me you have a brain disorder that you might want to check.
Click to expand...

I do,  it's right here:

President Donald J. Trump's Accomplishments List | MAGA PILL


----------



## Ame®icano

IM2 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass!  Being "recalled" means you are removing an ambassador that does not meet with the approval of the host country.  Zelensky did not care for Yovanovitch.  She was told to get back to the US on the next plane and was fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link? What indication do you have that Zelinsky didn't "care" for the ambassador?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Facts First: *_Volodymyr_ _Zelensky did say Yovanovitch’s attitude was “far from the best”
> 
> Fact check: Trump tweets Ukraine's president spoke unfavorably of Yovanovitch. Here's what we know._
> 
> There you go, dumbass!  You should have already known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read your link? He said it after Trump brought her up. Zelensky would do or say anything Trump wanted him to...Trump was extorting him after all.
> 
> Why would the State Department tell Yovanovich that she did nothing wrong if she had lost the confidence of the host country?
> 
> We know how this played out. Yovanovich pushed back against the "drug deal" that the "Three Amigos" were scheming and so she had to be removed to let Rick Perry secure Ukrainian drilling rights for his donors and to make conspiracy theories come to life to make Trump look like Russia didn't help him win. ( they did)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's disgusting how all those politicians pat each other's back. They ALL did the great job and service to the country. Yeah, right.
> 
> She was Obama holdover. That alone is enough to replace her. Yet, she was badmouthing president that she was representing in Ukraine. That is another reason. So who was smearing whom in this case?
> She should've been fired the moment Trump walked into White House for simple reason that she was there during time that Ukrainians were working with DNC against Trump and she did nothing about it, even more, I think she had a role in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She worked at state for 33 years. This makes her a Reagan holdover. The rest of your post is more nonsense.
Click to expand...


And you call that argument? 
Tell me, was she Ambassador during Reagan administration?


----------



## froggy

Everyone knows how Trump runs his mouth they accept that and go on the Democrats are Desperately Seeking a way to get rid of their competition they're so scared of four more years of trump


----------



## jc456

RealDave said:


> Another note for the Trumpettes attempting to excuse their vote for Trump by throwing out these allocations of sexual misconduct with Bill Clinton.
> 
> 1)  Nearly all of this came to light after Clinton's second election.
> 2) We knew about Trump before the election
> 3)  I never voted for Bill Clinton
> 4) You voted for a man that you knew had over 25 accusations including child rape & him on tape talking about groping women.
> 
> so please.  Shut the fuck up about Bill Clinton.


_25 accusations including child rape_

post a link mthr fkr.


----------



## colfax_m

Ame®icano said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link? What indication do you have that Zelinsky didn't "care" for the ambassador?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Facts First: *_Volodymyr_ _Zelensky did say Yovanovitch’s attitude was “far from the best”_
> 
> There you go, dumbass!  You should have already known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read your link? He said it after Trump brought her up. Zelensky would do or say anything Trump wanted him to...Trump was extorting him after all.
> 
> Why would the State Department tell Yovanovich that she did nothing wrong if she had lost the confidence of the host country?
> 
> We know how this played out. Yovanovich pushed back against the "drug deal" that the "Three Amigos" were scheming and so she had to be removed to let Rick Perry secure Ukrainian drilling rights for his donors and to make conspiracy theories come to life to make Trump look like Russia didn't help him win. ( they did)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's disgusting how all those politicians pat each other's back. They ALL did the great job and service to the country. Yeah, right.
> 
> She was Obama holdover. That alone is enough to replace her. Yet, she was badmouthing president that she was representing in Ukraine. That is another reason. So who was smearing whom in this case?
> She should've been fired the moment Trump walked into White House for simple reason that she was there during time that Ukrainians were working with DNC against Trump and she did nothing about it, even more, I think she had a role in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yovanovich has been in the State Dept since Reagan. Technically she's a Reagan holdover.
> 
> Oh, and the accusation that she was badmouthing Trump comes from a bunch of people paid off by Dmytro Firtash, who is currently fighting extradition to the US for Ukrainian Corruption. As was said in the hearing, you can't fight corruption without pissing off corrupt people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, let's say she didn't badmouth Trump.
> 
> Tell me, what Ambassador Yovanovich did when she learned that DNC is working with Ukrainians to dig dirt on Trump?
Click to expand...


The Ukrainians didn't dig up dirty on Trump. Someone no one ever heard of talked to someone in Ukraine no one ever heard of to give them information on Manafort who everyone did know was corrupt and is currently sitting in federal prison related to said corruption.


----------



## OldLady

Ame®icano said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what he did: apply the signed treaty.
> 
> This one:
> 
> 
> We have a signed treaty to that effect....
> 
> 
> 
> If that is a problem.....
> ....why did Bill 'the rapist' Clinton sign a treaty with the Ukraine with exactly the same purpose?????
> 
> 
> *"Formal Title*
> 
> 
> Treaty Between the United States of America and Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters with Annex, signed at Kiev on July 22, 1998, and with an Exchange of Notes signed on September 30, 1999, which provides for its provisional application.
> *Date Received from President*
> 
> 
> 
> 11/10/1999 Text of Treaty Document available as:
> TXT"
> TREATY WITH UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS
> 
> __________
> 
> MESSAGE
> 
> from
> 
> THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES
> 
> transmitting
> 
> TREATY BETWEEN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA AND UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL
> *ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS *WITH ANNEX, SIGNED AT KIEV ON JULY 22,
> 1998, AND WITH AN EXCHANGE OF NOTES SIGNED ON SEPTEMBER 30, 1999, WHICH
> PROVIDES FOR ITS PROVISIONAL APPLICATION
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you didn't know this, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really,  A Trump over calling Bill Clinton a rapist.  Who did he rape?  Did you forget Trump's rape accusation of a 14 year old?  Really?
> 
> What US investigation did Trump ask for help with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that everyone else knows.....except you, RealDumb.
> 
> 
> *Clinton Misogyny - Sex*
> Juanita Broaddrick (AR)- rape
> Eileen Wellstone (Oxford) - rape
> Elizabeth Ward Gracen - rape - quid pro quo, post incident intimidation
> Regina Hopper Blakely - "forced himself on her, biting, bruising her"
> Kathleen Willey (WH) - sexual assault, intimidations, threats
> Sandra Allen James (DC) - sexual assault
> 22 Year Old 1972 (Yale) - sexual assault
> Kathy Bradshaw (AK) - sexual assault
> Cristy Zercher - unwelcomed sexual advance, intimidations
> Paula Jones (AR) - unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> Carolyn Moffet -unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> 1974 student at University of Arkansas - unwelcomed physical contact
> 1978-1980 - seven complaints per Arkansas state troopers
> Monica Lewinsky - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Gennifer Flowers - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Dolly Kyle Browning - post incident character assault
> Sally Perdue - post incident threats
> Betty Dalton - rebuffed his advances, married to one of his supporters
> Denise Reeder - apologetic note scanned
> http://www.alamo-girl.com/0262.htm
> 
> 
> And...just recently: "Leslie Millwee says that on two of the alleged occasions, Clinton groped her while he rubbed himself against her and reached climax."  EXCLUSIVE VIDEO INTERVIEW: New Bill Clinton Sexual Assault Accuser Goes Public for the First Time | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> And the Liberal elites have admitted what we on the right have said for decades.
> 
> 
> 1. Had it not been for Trump's election....none of this would be happening!
> With Hillary running, the whole rape-apologist program of the Democrats came to the forefront....and they had to pretend that Trump was on the same level (the gutter) as Bill 'the rapist' Clinton.
> 
> Here's the 'divide:' the Democrats with at least a double digit IQ are ready to admit the truth, the rape history that the Right has been revealing about Clinton for...what....decades.
> 
> You, a total dunce, are still fighting the war you've lost.
> 
> 2. Which Liberal outlets are now admitting what we on the Right have said for decades?
> 
> The New York Times
> 
> MSNBC
> 
> The Atlantic
> 
> Slate
> 
> 
> Vox
> 
> 
> 
> Politico
> 
> 
> 
> "So the recent wave of liberals “reckoning” with Bill Clinton’s sexual offenses should be put into proper context. It is not the beginning of the end for the Clintons atop the Democratic Party. It’s just the end.
> 
> ….the mea culpas from Bill’s defenders proliferating through lefty media, from the New York Times to Politico to Vox, are anything but brave. They’re convenient."                                                                                    https://nypost.com/2017/11/16/dems-...ses-is-the-final-nail-in-the-clintons-coffin/
> 
> 
> 
> 3. On the other side....lying low-life imbeciles.....you.....who can't keep up with the program.
> 
> 
> 
> “Maher asked, "Could Bill Clinton, if he had done what he did in 1998, survive today or would his own party have thrown him under the bus?"
> 
> Farrow explained, "Bill Clinton is a different conversation. He has been credibly accused of rape. That is nothing to do with gray areas. That is, you know, I think the Juanita Broadderick claim has been overdue for revisiting."
> 
> Farrow also said that he is "heartened by the fact that people now routinely express outrage about Bill Clinton and particularly those more serious allegations about him." Ronan Farrow Says Juanita Broaddrick's Rape Claim Against Bill Clinton Should Be Revisited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything....ANYTHING.....you Leftists have been right about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass!  Being "recalled" means you are removing an ambassador that does not meet with the approval of the host country.  Zelensky did not care for Yovanovitch.  She was told to get back to the US on the next plane and was fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link? What indication do you have that Zelinsky didn't "care" for the ambassador?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Facts First: *_Volodymyr_ _Zelensky did say Yovanovitch’s attitude was “far from the best”
> 
> Fact check: Trump tweets Ukraine's president spoke unfavorably of Yovanovitch. Here's what we know._
> 
> There you go, dumbass!  You should have already known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Trump told him she was bad news, and he agreed.  Kissy kissy.
> 
> _Zelensky said, “It was great that you were the first one who told me that she was a bad ambassador because I agree with you 100%.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just have to laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't mind her, dementia is taking it's toll.
Click to expand...

Right.  Making direct quotes of what people said is crazy, while gifs of little creatures laughing is the epitome of realistic.


----------



## OldLady

Ame®icano said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link? What indication do you have that Zelinsky didn't "care" for the ambassador?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Facts First: *_Volodymyr_ _Zelensky did say Yovanovitch’s attitude was “far from the best”_
> 
> There you go, dumbass!  You should have already known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read your link? He said it after Trump brought her up. Zelensky would do or say anything Trump wanted him to...Trump was extorting him after all.
> 
> Why would the State Department tell Yovanovich that she did nothing wrong if she had lost the confidence of the host country?
> 
> We know how this played out. Yovanovich pushed back against the "drug deal" that the "Three Amigos" were scheming and so she had to be removed to let Rick Perry secure Ukrainian drilling rights for his donors and to make conspiracy theories come to life to make Trump look like Russia didn't help him win. ( they did)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's disgusting how all those politicians pat each other's back. They ALL did the great job and service to the country. Yeah, right.
> 
> She was Obama holdover. That alone is enough to replace her. Yet, she was badmouthing president that she was representing in Ukraine. That is another reason. So who was smearing whom in this case?
> She should've been fired the moment Trump walked into White House for simple reason that she was there during time that Ukrainians were working with DNC against Trump and she did nothing about it, even more, I think she had a role in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yovanovich has been in the State Dept since Reagan. Technically she's a Reagan holdover.
> 
> Oh, and the accusation that she was badmouthing Trump comes from a bunch of people paid off by Dmytro Firtash, who is currently fighting extradition to the US for Ukrainian Corruption. As was said in the hearing, you can't fight corruption without pissing off corrupt people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, let's say she didn't badmouth Trump.
> 
> Tell me, what Ambassador Yovanovich did when she learned that DNC is working with Ukrainians to dig dirt on Trump?
Click to expand...

What DNC working with Ukrainians to dig dirt on Trump?  Can I have a little more information on that?


----------



## Defiant1

Lesh said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine eventually got the aid. There are no grounds for impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two days after the WB complaint reached Congress (and only days before it expired).
> 
> That's hardly a defense
> 
> He got CAUGHT
Click to expand...


Proof of nothing.


----------



## Baz Ares

jc456 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another note for the Trumpettes attempting to excuse their vote for Trump by throwing out these allocations of sexual misconduct with Bill Clinton.
> 
> 1)  Nearly all of this came to light after Clinton's second election.
> 2) We knew about Trump before the election
> 3)  I never voted for Bill Clinton
> 4) You voted for a man that you knew had over 25 accusations including child rape & him on tape talking about groping women.
> 
> so please.  Shut the fuck up about Bill Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> they're all factual.  I use only facts.  You, naw.  Hey but any day you can post up the thing that trump actually did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If everything you say is factual, then you know what Trump has done. You've been told plenty, so you repeating how you need to know what you've been shown a thousand times tells me you have a brain disorder that you might want to check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do,  it's right here:
> 
> President Donald J. Trump's Accomplishments List | MAGA PILL
Click to expand...

As I read the list, most are not new laws. 
So, the next American elected real Dem President can cancel them. 
So, explain the accomplishments again? I see a few judges and 2017 BS tax cuts for billionaires.
Seems the Dem plans in the future will be adjusting those 2017 BS Tax Cut to help the under 
2 million in total wealth and under 250K income.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

OldLady said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what he did: apply the signed treaty.
> 
> This one:
> 
> 
> We have a signed treaty to that effect....
> 
> 
> 
> If that is a problem.....
> ....why did Bill 'the rapist' Clinton sign a treaty with the Ukraine with exactly the same purpose?????
> 
> 
> *"Formal Title*
> 
> 
> Treaty Between the United States of America and Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters with Annex, signed at Kiev on July 22, 1998, and with an Exchange of Notes signed on September 30, 1999, which provides for its provisional application.
> *Date Received from President*
> 
> 
> 
> 11/10/1999 Text of Treaty Document available as:
> TXT"
> TREATY WITH UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS
> 
> __________
> 
> MESSAGE
> 
> from
> 
> THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES
> 
> transmitting
> 
> TREATY BETWEEN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA AND UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL
> *ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS *WITH ANNEX, SIGNED AT KIEV ON JULY 22,
> 1998, AND WITH AN EXCHANGE OF NOTES SIGNED ON SEPTEMBER 30, 1999, WHICH
> PROVIDES FOR ITS PROVISIONAL APPLICATION
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you didn't know this, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really,  A Trump over calling Bill Clinton a rapist.  Who did he rape?  Did you forget Trump's rape accusation of a 14 year old?  Really?
> 
> What US investigation did Trump ask for help with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that everyone else knows.....except you, RealDumb.
> 
> 
> *Clinton Misogyny - Sex*
> Juanita Broaddrick (AR)- rape
> Eileen Wellstone (Oxford) - rape
> Elizabeth Ward Gracen - rape - quid pro quo, post incident intimidation
> Regina Hopper Blakely - "forced himself on her, biting, bruising her"
> Kathleen Willey (WH) - sexual assault, intimidations, threats
> Sandra Allen James (DC) - sexual assault
> 22 Year Old 1972 (Yale) - sexual assault
> Kathy Bradshaw (AK) - sexual assault
> Cristy Zercher - unwelcomed sexual advance, intimidations
> Paula Jones (AR) - unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> Carolyn Moffet -unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> 1974 student at University of Arkansas - unwelcomed physical contact
> 1978-1980 - seven complaints per Arkansas state troopers
> Monica Lewinsky - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Gennifer Flowers - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Dolly Kyle Browning - post incident character assault
> Sally Perdue - post incident threats
> Betty Dalton - rebuffed his advances, married to one of his supporters
> Denise Reeder - apologetic note scanned
> http://www.alamo-girl.com/0262.htm
> 
> 
> And...just recently: "Leslie Millwee says that on two of the alleged occasions, Clinton groped her while he rubbed himself against her and reached climax."  EXCLUSIVE VIDEO INTERVIEW: New Bill Clinton Sexual Assault Accuser Goes Public for the First Time | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> And the Liberal elites have admitted what we on the right have said for decades.
> 
> 
> 1. Had it not been for Trump's election....none of this would be happening!
> With Hillary running, the whole rape-apologist program of the Democrats came to the forefront....and they had to pretend that Trump was on the same level (the gutter) as Bill 'the rapist' Clinton.
> 
> Here's the 'divide:' the Democrats with at least a double digit IQ are ready to admit the truth, the rape history that the Right has been revealing about Clinton for...what....decades.
> 
> You, a total dunce, are still fighting the war you've lost.
> 
> 2. Which Liberal outlets are now admitting what we on the Right have said for decades?
> 
> The New York Times
> 
> MSNBC
> 
> The Atlantic
> 
> Slate
> 
> 
> Vox
> 
> 
> 
> Politico
> 
> 
> 
> "So the recent wave of liberals “reckoning” with Bill Clinton’s sexual offenses should be put into proper context. It is not the beginning of the end for the Clintons atop the Democratic Party. It’s just the end.
> 
> ….the mea culpas from Bill’s defenders proliferating through lefty media, from the New York Times to Politico to Vox, are anything but brave. They’re convenient."                                                                                    https://nypost.com/2017/11/16/dems-...ses-is-the-final-nail-in-the-clintons-coffin/
> 
> 
> 
> 3. On the other side....lying low-life imbeciles.....you.....who can't keep up with the program.
> 
> 
> 
> “Maher asked, "Could Bill Clinton, if he had done what he did in 1998, survive today or would his own party have thrown him under the bus?"
> 
> Farrow explained, "Bill Clinton is a different conversation. He has been credibly accused of rape. That is nothing to do with gray areas. That is, you know, I think the Juanita Broadderick claim has been overdue for revisiting."
> 
> Farrow also said that he is "heartened by the fact that people now routinely express outrage about Bill Clinton and particularly those more serious allegations about him." Ronan Farrow Says Juanita Broaddrick's Rape Claim Against Bill Clinton Should Be Revisited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything....ANYTHING.....you Leftists have been right about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass!  Being "recalled" means you are removing an ambassador that does not meet with the approval of the host country.  Zelensky did not care for Yovanovitch.  She was told to get back to the US on the next plane and was fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link? What indication do you have that Zelinsky didn't "care" for the ambassador?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Facts First: *_Volodymyr_ _Zelensky did say Yovanovitch’s attitude was “far from the best”
> 
> Fact check: Trump tweets Ukraine's president spoke unfavorably of Yovanovitch. Here's what we know._
> 
> There you go, dumbass!  You should have already known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Trump told him she was bad news, and he agreed.  Kissy kissy.
> 
> _Zelensky said, “It was great that you were the first one who told me that she was a bad ambassador because I agree with you 100%.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where is your link to that statement?  Oh, you just made that up also!
> 
> You dumbasses couldn't get your own names right without talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I assumed you'd read the transcript of The Call by now.  Page 4, halfway down.
> https://media.washtimes.com/media/misc/2019/09/25/transcript.pdf
Click to expand...


Hey dumbass!  My quote was Zelensky's statement FROM the f-ing transcript, you ignorant POS!

It was the very next line.  There is no significance to your statement when paired with my quote.  Nothing burgers for every libtard!


----------



## PoliticalChic

OldLady said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really,  A Trump over calling Bill Clinton a rapist.  Who did he rape?  Did you forget Trump's rape accusation of a 14 year old?  Really?
> 
> What US investigation did Trump ask for help with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that everyone else knows.....except you, RealDumb.
> 
> 
> *Clinton Misogyny - Sex*
> Juanita Broaddrick (AR)- rape
> Eileen Wellstone (Oxford) - rape
> Elizabeth Ward Gracen - rape - quid pro quo, post incident intimidation
> Regina Hopper Blakely - "forced himself on her, biting, bruising her"
> Kathleen Willey (WH) - sexual assault, intimidations, threats
> Sandra Allen James (DC) - sexual assault
> 22 Year Old 1972 (Yale) - sexual assault
> Kathy Bradshaw (AK) - sexual assault
> Cristy Zercher - unwelcomed sexual advance, intimidations
> Paula Jones (AR) - unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> Carolyn Moffet -unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> 1974 student at University of Arkansas - unwelcomed physical contact
> 1978-1980 - seven complaints per Arkansas state troopers
> Monica Lewinsky - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Gennifer Flowers - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Dolly Kyle Browning - post incident character assault
> Sally Perdue - post incident threats
> Betty Dalton - rebuffed his advances, married to one of his supporters
> Denise Reeder - apologetic note scanned
> http://www.alamo-girl.com/0262.htm
> 
> 
> And...just recently: "Leslie Millwee says that on two of the alleged occasions, Clinton groped her while he rubbed himself against her and reached climax."  EXCLUSIVE VIDEO INTERVIEW: New Bill Clinton Sexual Assault Accuser Goes Public for the First Time | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> And the Liberal elites have admitted what we on the right have said for decades.
> 
> 
> 1. Had it not been for Trump's election....none of this would be happening!
> With Hillary running, the whole rape-apologist program of the Democrats came to the forefront....and they had to pretend that Trump was on the same level (the gutter) as Bill 'the rapist' Clinton.
> 
> Here's the 'divide:' the Democrats with at least a double digit IQ are ready to admit the truth, the rape history that the Right has been revealing about Clinton for...what....decades.
> 
> You, a total dunce, are still fighting the war you've lost.
> 
> 2. Which Liberal outlets are now admitting what we on the Right have said for decades?
> 
> The New York Times
> 
> MSNBC
> 
> The Atlantic
> 
> Slate
> 
> 
> Vox
> 
> 
> 
> Politico
> 
> 
> 
> "So the recent wave of liberals “reckoning” with Bill Clinton’s sexual offenses should be put into proper context. It is not the beginning of the end for the Clintons atop the Democratic Party. It’s just the end.
> 
> ….the mea culpas from Bill’s defenders proliferating through lefty media, from the New York Times to Politico to Vox, are anything but brave. They’re convenient."                                                                                    https://nypost.com/2017/11/16/dems-...ses-is-the-final-nail-in-the-clintons-coffin/
> 
> 
> 
> 3. On the other side....lying low-life imbeciles.....you.....who can't keep up with the program.
> 
> 
> 
> “Maher asked, "Could Bill Clinton, if he had done what he did in 1998, survive today or would his own party have thrown him under the bus?"
> 
> Farrow explained, "Bill Clinton is a different conversation. He has been credibly accused of rape. That is nothing to do with gray areas. That is, you know, I think the Juanita Broadderick claim has been overdue for revisiting."
> 
> Farrow also said that he is "heartened by the fact that people now routinely express outrage about Bill Clinton and particularly those more serious allegations about him." Ronan Farrow Says Juanita Broaddrick's Rape Claim Against Bill Clinton Should Be Revisited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything....ANYTHING.....you Leftists have been right about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link? What indication do you have that Zelinsky didn't "care" for the ambassador?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Facts First: *_Volodymyr_ _Zelensky did say Yovanovitch’s attitude was “far from the best”
> 
> Fact check: Trump tweets Ukraine's president spoke unfavorably of Yovanovitch. Here's what we know._
> 
> There you go, dumbass!  You should have already known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Trump told him she was bad news, and he agreed.  Kissy kissy.
> 
> _Zelensky said, “It was great that you were the first one who told me that she was a bad ambassador because I agree with you 100%.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just have to laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't mind her, dementia is taking it's toll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.  Making direct quotes of what people said is crazy, while gifs of little creatures laughing is the epitome of realistic.
Click to expand...




How's this?

*“Jim Jordan: ‘No One Has Testified That There Has Been a Quid Pro Quo’*

…Democrats failed to prove a quid pro quo took place during President Donald Trump's call with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky. 

"No one's testified there's been a quid pro quo," Jordan explained. "Everyone's got second, third, fourth-hand information. Mr. Morrison, who was on the call, said he didn't think anything was improper or illegal in the call. Ms. Williams didn't think anything improper or illegal happened in the call."

The congressman reminded Brennan of one important tidbit, the same one he has made in the past: the four facts surround the call have not changed.  

"That's the funny thing about facts. They don't change.

1.The fact that we have the transcript and there was no linkage of any type of assertion of dollars for an investigation on the call.

2.We have the two guys on the call. President Trump and President Zelensky said no pressure and no linkage," he explained.

3.  "My point is that he [Zelensky] didn't know that their aid was held up at the time of the call.

4. And, most importantly, they didn't do anything, any specific action or investigation to get the aid released."                                           Jim Jordan: ‘No One Has Testified That There Has Been a Quid Pro Quo’



Better?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

OldLady said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps because she didn't support the incoming Ukraine admin or our president.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not what Zelensky said. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did he say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That Yovanovitch supported the previous president, not him.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was, according to Zelensky, Trump who told him that.  Why would Trump say something like that?  In her testimony Friday, it was really clear she was positive and hopeful about the new administration in Ukraine.  I never heard a whisper of a word that in any way was negative toward Zelensky.
Click to expand...


So you think she was telling the truth?  Who would lie after they were fired?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

colfax_m said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass!  Being "recalled" means you are removing an ambassador that does not meet with the approval of the host country.  Zelensky did not care for Yovanovitch.  She was told to get back to the US on the next plane and was fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link? What indication do you have that Zelinsky didn't "care" for the ambassador?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Facts First: *_Volodymyr_ _Zelensky did say Yovanovitch’s attitude was “far from the best”_
> 
> There you go, dumbass!  You should have already known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read your link? He said it after Trump brought her up. Zelensky would do or say anything Trump wanted him to...Trump was extorting him after all.
> 
> Why would the State Department tell Yovanovich that she did nothing wrong if she had lost the confidence of the host country?
> 
> We know how this played out. Yovanovich pushed back against the "drug deal" that the "Three Amigos" were scheming and so she had to be removed to let Rick Perry secure Ukrainian drilling rights for his donors and to make conspiracy theories come to life to make Trump look like Russia didn't help him win. ( they did)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's disgusting how all those politicians pat each other's back. They ALL did the great job and service to the country. Yeah, right.
> 
> She was Obama holdover. That alone is enough to replace her. Yet, she was badmouthing president that she was representing in Ukraine. That is another reason. So who was smearing whom in this case?
> She should've been fired the moment Trump walked into White House for simple reason that she was there during time that Ukrainians were working with DNC against Trump and she did nothing about it, even more, I think she had a role in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yovanovich has been in the State Dept since Reagan. Technically she's a Reagan holdover.
> 
> Oh, and the accusation that she was badmouthing Trump comes from a bunch of people paid off by Dmytro Firtash, who is currently fighting extradition to the US for Ukrainian Corruption. As was said in the hearing, you can't fight corruption without pissing off corrupt people.
Click to expand...


She was Obama's ambassador, dumbass!


----------



## OKTexas

OldLady said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps because she didn't support the incoming Ukraine admin or our president.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not what Zelensky said. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did he say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That Yovanovitch supported the previous president, not him.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was, according to Zelensky, Trump who told him that.  Why would Trump say something like that?  In her testimony Friday, it was really clear she was positive and hopeful about the new administration in Ukraine.  I never heard a whisper of a word that in any way was negative toward Zelensky.
Click to expand...


My B/U
On page four of the White House memo, Zelensky brings up a former U.S. ambassador to Ukraine, whose name he recalls as Ivanovich. Zelensky may have had trouble recalling her name — it’s actually Marie Yovanovitch — *but he remembers that* *she wasn’t his biggest fan. “She would not accept me as a new president well enough,” Zelensky said.*

Questions About the Trump-Zelensky Memo, Answered

.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## RealDave

jc456 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING that Biden may have done will undo what Trump has done. NOTHING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what he did: apply the signed treaty.
> 
> This one:
> 
> 
> We have a signed treaty to that effect....
> 
> 
> 
> If that is a problem.....
> ....why did Bill 'the rapist' Clinton sign a treaty with the Ukraine with exactly the same purpose?????
> 
> 
> *"Formal Title*
> 
> 
> Treaty Between the United States of America and Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters with Annex, signed at Kiev on July 22, 1998, and with an Exchange of Notes signed on September 30, 1999, which provides for its provisional application.
> *Date Received from President*
> 
> 
> 
> 11/10/1999 Text of Treaty Document available as:
> TXT"
> TREATY WITH UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS
> 
> __________
> 
> MESSAGE
> 
> from
> 
> THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES
> 
> transmitting
> 
> TREATY BETWEEN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA AND UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL
> *ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS *WITH ANNEX, SIGNED AT KIEV ON JULY 22,
> 1998, AND WITH AN EXCHANGE OF NOTES SIGNED ON SEPTEMBER 30, 1999, WHICH
> PROVIDES FOR ITS PROVISIONAL APPLICATION
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you didn't know this, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really,  A Trump over calling Bill Clinton a rapist.  Who did he rape?  Did you forget Trump's rape accusation of a 14 year old?  Really?
> 
> What US investigation did Trump ask for help with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that everyone else knows.....except you, RealDumb.
> 
> 
> *Clinton Misogyny - Sex*
> Juanita Broaddrick (AR)- rape
> Eileen Wellstone (Oxford) - rape
> Elizabeth Ward Gracen - rape - quid pro quo, post incident intimidation
> Regina Hopper Blakely - "forced himself on her, biting, bruising her"
> Kathleen Willey (WH) - sexual assault, intimidations, threats
> Sandra Allen James (DC) - sexual assault
> 22 Year Old 1972 (Yale) - sexual assault
> Kathy Bradshaw (AK) - sexual assault
> Cristy Zercher - unwelcomed sexual advance, intimidations
> Paula Jones (AR) - unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> Carolyn Moffet -unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> 1974 student at University of Arkansas - unwelcomed physical contact
> 1978-1980 - seven complaints per Arkansas state troopers
> Monica Lewinsky - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Gennifer Flowers - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Dolly Kyle Browning - post incident character assault
> Sally Perdue - post incident threats
> Betty Dalton - rebuffed his advances, married to one of his supporters
> Denise Reeder - apologetic note scanned
> http://www.alamo-girl.com/0262.htm
> 
> 
> And...just recently: "Leslie Millwee says that on two of the alleged occasions, Clinton groped her while he rubbed himself against her and reached climax."  EXCLUSIVE VIDEO INTERVIEW: New Bill Clinton Sexual Assault Accuser Goes Public for the First Time | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> And the Liberal elites have admitted what we on the right have said for decades.
> 
> 
> 1. Had it not been for Trump's election....none of this would be happening!
> With Hillary running, the whole rape-apologist program of the Democrats came to the forefront....and they had to pretend that Trump was on the same level (the gutter) as Bill 'the rapist' Clinton.
> 
> Here's the 'divide:' the Democrats with at least a double digit IQ are ready to admit the truth, the rape history that the Right has been revealing about Clinton for...what....decades.
> 
> You, a total dunce, are still fighting the war you've lost.
> 
> 2. Which Liberal outlets are now admitting what we on the Right have said for decades?
> 
> The New York Times
> 
> MSNBC
> 
> The Atlantic
> 
> Slate
> 
> 
> Vox
> 
> 
> 
> Politico
> 
> 
> 
> "So the recent wave of liberals “reckoning” with Bill Clinton’s sexual offenses should be put into proper context. It is not the beginning of the end for the Clintons atop the Democratic Party. It’s just the end.
> 
> ….the mea culpas from Bill’s defenders proliferating through lefty media, from the New York Times to Politico to Vox, are anything but brave. They’re convenient."                                                                                    https://nypost.com/2017/11/16/dems-...ses-is-the-final-nail-in-the-clintons-coffin/
> 
> 
> 
> 3. On the other side....lying low-life imbeciles.....you.....who can't keep up with the program.
> 
> 
> 
> “Maher asked, "Could Bill Clinton, if he had done what he did in 1998, survive today or would his own party have thrown him under the bus?"
> 
> Farrow explained, "Bill Clinton is a different conversation. He has been credibly accused of rape. That is nothing to do with gray areas. That is, you know, I think the Juanita Broadderick claim has been overdue for revisiting."
> 
> Farrow also said that he is "heartened by the fact that people now routinely express outrage about Bill Clinton and particularly those more serious allegations about him." Ronan Farrow Says Juanita Broaddrick's Rape Claim Against Bill Clinton Should Be Revisited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything....ANYTHING.....you Leftists have been right about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Had it not been for Trump's election....none of this would be happening!"
> 
> Which part?    You knew exactly who Trump was & you voted for him.  Sorry, but where does that put your moral standing?    About as low as you can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all of it?  Exposure for all to see, the 30 to 40 year politicians and their elitism to think they can tell 65 million americans to go fk themselves.  Yeah.
Click to expand...


When 65 Americans are so fucking stupid that they actually voted for a piece of shit like Trump, yes.


PoliticalChic said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that everyone else knows.....except you, RealDumb.
> 
> 
> *Clinton Misogyny - Sex*
> Juanita Broaddrick (AR)- rape
> Eileen Wellstone (Oxford) - rape
> Elizabeth Ward Gracen - rape - quid pro quo, post incident intimidation
> Regina Hopper Blakely - "forced himself on her, biting, bruising her"
> Kathleen Willey (WH) - sexual assault, intimidations, threats
> Sandra Allen James (DC) - sexual assault
> 22 Year Old 1972 (Yale) - sexual assault
> Kathy Bradshaw (AK) - sexual assault
> Cristy Zercher - unwelcomed sexual advance, intimidations
> Paula Jones (AR) - unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> Carolyn Moffet -unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> 1974 student at University of Arkansas - unwelcomed physical contact
> 1978-1980 - seven complaints per Arkansas state troopers
> Monica Lewinsky - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Gennifer Flowers - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Dolly Kyle Browning - post incident character assault
> Sally Perdue - post incident threats
> Betty Dalton - rebuffed his advances, married to one of his supporters
> Denise Reeder - apologetic note scanned
> http://www.alamo-girl.com/0262.htm
> 
> 
> And...just recently: "Leslie Millwee says that on two of the alleged occasions, Clinton groped her while he rubbed himself against her and reached climax."  EXCLUSIVE VIDEO INTERVIEW: New Bill Clinton Sexual Assault Accuser Goes Public for the First Time | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> And the Liberal elites have admitted what we on the right have said for decades.
> 
> 
> 1. Had it not been for Trump's election....none of this would be happening!
> With Hillary running, the whole rape-apologist program of the Democrats came to the forefront....and they had to pretend that Trump was on the same level (the gutter) as Bill 'the rapist' Clinton.
> 
> Here's the 'divide:' the Democrats with at least a double digit IQ are ready to admit the truth, the rape history that the Right has been revealing about Clinton for...what....decades.
> 
> You, a total dunce, are still fighting the war you've lost.
> 
> 2. Which Liberal outlets are now admitting what we on the Right have said for decades?
> 
> The New York Times
> 
> MSNBC
> 
> The Atlantic
> 
> Slate
> 
> 
> Vox
> 
> 
> 
> Politico
> 
> 
> 
> "So the recent wave of liberals “reckoning” with Bill Clinton’s sexual offenses should be put into proper context. It is not the beginning of the end for the Clintons atop the Democratic Party. It’s just the end.
> 
> ….the mea culpas from Bill’s defenders proliferating through lefty media, from the New York Times to Politico to Vox, are anything but brave. They’re convenient."                                                                                    https://nypost.com/2017/11/16/dems-...ses-is-the-final-nail-in-the-clintons-coffin/
> 
> 
> 
> 3. On the other side....lying low-life imbeciles.....you.....who can't keep up with the program.
> 
> 
> 
> “Maher asked, "Could Bill Clinton, if he had done what he did in 1998, survive today or would his own party have thrown him under the bus?"
> 
> Farrow explained, "Bill Clinton is a different conversation. He has been credibly accused of rape. That is nothing to do with gray areas. That is, you know, I think the Juanita Broadderick claim has been overdue for revisiting."
> 
> Farrow also said that he is "heartened by the fact that people now routinely express outrage about Bill Clinton and particularly those more serious allegations about him." Ronan Farrow Says Juanita Broaddrick's Rape Claim Against Bill Clinton Should Be Revisited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything....ANYTHING.....you Leftists have been right about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Facts First: *_Volodymyr_ _Zelensky did say Yovanovitch’s attitude was “far from the best”
> 
> Fact check: Trump tweets Ukraine's president spoke unfavorably of Yovanovitch. Here's what we know._
> 
> There you go, dumbass!  You should have already known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Trump told him she was bad news, and he agreed.  Kissy kissy.
> 
> _Zelensky said, “It was great that you were the first one who told me that she was a bad ambassador because I agree with you 100%.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just have to laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't mind her, dementia is taking it's toll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.  Making direct quotes of what people said is crazy, while gifs of little creatures laughing is the epitome of realistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's this?
> 
> *“Jim Jordan: ‘No One Has Testified That There Has Been a Quid Pro Quo’*
> 
> …Democrats failed to prove a quid pro quo took place during President Donald Trump's call with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky.
> 
> "No one's testified there's been a quid pro quo," Jordan explained. "Everyone's got second, third, fourth-hand information. Mr. Morrison, who was on the call, said he didn't think anything was improper or illegal in the call. Ms. Williams didn't think anything improper or illegal happened in the call."
> 
> The congressman reminded Brennan of one important tidbit, the same one he has made in the past: the four facts surround the call have not changed.
> 
> "That's the funny thing about facts. They don't change.
> 
> 1.The fact that we have the transcript and there was no linkage of any type of assertion of dollars for an investigation on the call.
> 
> 2.We have the two guys on the call. President Trump and President Zelensky said no pressure and no linkage," he explained.
> 
> 3.  "My point is that he [Zelensky] didn't know that their aid was held up at the time of the call.
> 
> 4. And, most importantly, they didn't do anything, any specific action or investigation to get the aid released."                                           Jim Jordan: ‘No One Has Testified That There Has Been a Quid Pro Quo’
> 
> 
> 
> Better?
Click to expand...

 Jim Jones?  The Ohio State guy that let a predator molest?  That Jim Jones?  What was his Quid Pro Quo then?


----------



## RealDave

Jitss617 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, jackass, why would the President of the Ukraine admit he accepted a bribe?  Second, why would he piss off Trump when Trump controlled the funding.
> 
> Using funds to try to bribe a foreign official is illegal
> 
> Biden was leading in the polls.  Joe Biden was the centrist.  He was kicking Trumps ass in e ery poll.
> 
> Nice Try but Trump is toast.
> 
> 
> 
> Congress controls funding you moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And T-Rump tried to circumvent congress you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Trump's fake emergency to steak money from the soldiers you liars claim to like to build his stupid wall?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was the stupid Americas been invaded by 30, million illegals they’ve lowered our wages maybe not for you but for millions of poor Americans
Click to expand...

 
So you are making excuses now?   Your bullshit is irrelevant.  You think a 40' concrete wall is the answer?

Congress determines what get spent where.  Not Trump.

When you ask for funding & get turned down, it is not an emergency.

You assfucks piss on the US Constitution every chance you get.


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what he did: apply the signed treaty.
> 
> This one:
> 
> 
> We have a signed treaty to that effect....
> 
> 
> 
> If that is a problem.....
> ....why did Bill 'the rapist' Clinton sign a treaty with the Ukraine with exactly the same purpose?????
> 
> 
> *"Formal Title*
> 
> 
> Treaty Between the United States of America and Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters with Annex, signed at Kiev on July 22, 1998, and with an Exchange of Notes signed on September 30, 1999, which provides for its provisional application.
> *Date Received from President*
> 
> 
> 
> 11/10/1999 Text of Treaty Document available as:
> TXT"
> TREATY WITH UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS
> 
> __________
> 
> MESSAGE
> 
> from
> 
> THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES
> 
> transmitting
> 
> TREATY BETWEEN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA AND UKRAINE ON MUTUAL LEGAL
> *ASSISTANCE IN CRIMINAL MATTERS *WITH ANNEX, SIGNED AT KIEV ON JULY 22,
> 1998, AND WITH AN EXCHANGE OF NOTES SIGNED ON SEPTEMBER 30, 1999, WHICH
> PROVIDES FOR ITS PROVISIONAL APPLICATION
> 
> Text - Treaty Document 106-16 - Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you didn't know this, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really,  A Trump over calling Bill Clinton a rapist.  Who did he rape?  Did you forget Trump's rape accusation of a 14 year old?  Really?
> 
> What US investigation did Trump ask for help with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that everyone else knows.....except you, RealDumb.
> 
> 
> *Clinton Misogyny - Sex*
> Juanita Broaddrick (AR)- rape
> Eileen Wellstone (Oxford) - rape
> Elizabeth Ward Gracen - rape - quid pro quo, post incident intimidation
> Regina Hopper Blakely - "forced himself on her, biting, bruising her"
> Kathleen Willey (WH) - sexual assault, intimidations, threats
> Sandra Allen James (DC) - sexual assault
> 22 Year Old 1972 (Yale) - sexual assault
> Kathy Bradshaw (AK) - sexual assault
> Cristy Zercher - unwelcomed sexual advance, intimidations
> Paula Jones (AR) - unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> Carolyn Moffet -unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> 1974 student at University of Arkansas - unwelcomed physical contact
> 1978-1980 - seven complaints per Arkansas state troopers
> Monica Lewinsky - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Gennifer Flowers - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Dolly Kyle Browning - post incident character assault
> Sally Perdue - post incident threats
> Betty Dalton - rebuffed his advances, married to one of his supporters
> Denise Reeder - apologetic note scanned
> http://www.alamo-girl.com/0262.htm
> 
> 
> And...just recently: "Leslie Millwee says that on two of the alleged occasions, Clinton groped her while he rubbed himself against her and reached climax."  EXCLUSIVE VIDEO INTERVIEW: New Bill Clinton Sexual Assault Accuser Goes Public for the First Time | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> And the Liberal elites have admitted what we on the right have said for decades.
> 
> 
> 1. Had it not been for Trump's election....none of this would be happening!
> With Hillary running, the whole rape-apologist program of the Democrats came to the forefront....and they had to pretend that Trump was on the same level (the gutter) as Bill 'the rapist' Clinton.
> 
> Here's the 'divide:' the Democrats with at least a double digit IQ are ready to admit the truth, the rape history that the Right has been revealing about Clinton for...what....decades.
> 
> You, a total dunce, are still fighting the war you've lost.
> 
> 2. Which Liberal outlets are now admitting what we on the Right have said for decades?
> 
> The New York Times
> 
> MSNBC
> 
> The Atlantic
> 
> Slate
> 
> 
> Vox
> 
> 
> 
> Politico
> 
> 
> 
> "So the recent wave of liberals “reckoning” with Bill Clinton’s sexual offenses should be put into proper context. It is not the beginning of the end for the Clintons atop the Democratic Party. It’s just the end.
> 
> ….the mea culpas from Bill’s defenders proliferating through lefty media, from the New York Times to Politico to Vox, are anything but brave. They’re convenient."                                                                                    https://nypost.com/2017/11/16/dems-...ses-is-the-final-nail-in-the-clintons-coffin/
> 
> 
> 
> 3. On the other side....lying low-life imbeciles.....you.....who can't keep up with the program.
> 
> 
> 
> “Maher asked, "Could Bill Clinton, if he had done what he did in 1998, survive today or would his own party have thrown him under the bus?"
> 
> Farrow explained, "Bill Clinton is a different conversation. He has been credibly accused of rape. That is nothing to do with gray areas. That is, you know, I think the Juanita Broadderick claim has been overdue for revisiting."
> 
> Farrow also said that he is "heartened by the fact that people now routinely express outrage about Bill Clinton and particularly those more serious allegations about him." Ronan Farrow Says Juanita Broaddrick's Rape Claim Against Bill Clinton Should Be Revisited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything....ANYTHING.....you Leftists have been right about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Had it not been for Trump's election....none of this would be happening!"
> 
> Which part?    You knew exactly who Trump was & you voted for him.  Sorry, but where does that put your moral standing?    About as low as you can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all of it?  Exposure for all to see, the 30 to 40 year politicians and their elitism to think they can tell 65 million americans to go fk themselves.  Yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When 65 Americans are so fucking stupid that they actually voted for a piece of shit like Trump, yes.
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Trump told him she was bad news, and he agreed.  Kissy kissy.
> 
> _Zelensky said, “It was great that you were the first one who told me that she was a bad ambassador because I agree with you 100%.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just have to laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't mind her, dementia is taking it's toll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.  Making direct quotes of what people said is crazy, while gifs of little creatures laughing is the epitome of realistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's this?
> 
> *“Jim Jordan: ‘No One Has Testified That There Has Been a Quid Pro Quo’*
> 
> …Democrats failed to prove a quid pro quo took place during President Donald Trump's call with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky.
> 
> "No one's testified there's been a quid pro quo," Jordan explained. "Everyone's got second, third, fourth-hand information. Mr. Morrison, who was on the call, said he didn't think anything was improper or illegal in the call. Ms. Williams didn't think anything improper or illegal happened in the call."
> 
> The congressman reminded Brennan of one important tidbit, the same one he has made in the past: the four facts surround the call have not changed.
> 
> "That's the funny thing about facts. They don't change.
> 
> 1.The fact that we have the transcript and there was no linkage of any type of assertion of dollars for an investigation on the call.
> 
> 2.We have the two guys on the call. President Trump and President Zelensky said no pressure and no linkage," he explained.
> 
> 3.  "My point is that he [Zelensky] didn't know that their aid was held up at the time of the call.
> 
> 4. And, most importantly, they didn't do anything, any specific action or investigation to get the aid released."                                           Jim Jordan: ‘No One Has Testified That There Has Been a Quid Pro Quo’
> 
> 
> 
> Better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jim Jones?  The Ohio State guy that let a predator molest?  That Jim Jones?  What was his Quid Pro Quo then?
Click to expand...




Jim who????


Gads, you go to quite an extent to prove you're a moron.

Trust me....it is unnecessary......everyone knows.


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*
> 
> It is against the law to ask a foreign government to investigate your political rival. Get that through your think skulls Trumpers. Stop being disingenuous.
> 
> 
> 
> Your side lost the election, IM2, move on and vote him out in a year.
> No laws have been broken and Schiff and Pelosi know it, they are just trying to muddy the waters for
> the inept and confused.  Your stable of mules couldn't win an election for dog catcher....and they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (R) nutters need to move on from that tired old excuse.   if that happened, then y'all could finally stop bring up hillary everytime you hafta defend donny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this plan.
> 
> If the Democrats were actually clever.......they'd hold the hearings......*and then vote not to impeach.*
> 
> Why?
> a. they know the Republican Senate is a dead end for the ploy
> b. independent voters have made clear that they are sick of the charade
> c. the only hope is to damage Trump for the election....and they can see that it isn't working
> d. they realize that if it gets to the Senate.....the Republicans can recall not just the same 'witnesses'...and ask what they want
> and when they want....
> e. but they can call Schiff to testify!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they could one up the Senate by not impeaching Trump and saying they will leave it to the voters to decide.  However, that won't work. Trump would claim a victory stating it was another democrat witch hunt to discredit him.  I think the democrats have gone too far to back down now.
> 
> Also, there are a lot of witness yet to testify and there may be more.  Unlike last week's witnesses, the upcoming witnesses are much closer to Trump which means they could make things a lot worse for Trump such that a Senate acquittal might be impossible.  If republican senators see Trump as a looser, they will desert him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if the Leftists want the Republican Senate to question those witnesses.
Click to expand...

  You know the Congressional Republicans got to question them in the Committees, right?


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really,  A Trump over calling Bill Clinton a rapist.  Who did he rape?  Did you forget Trump's rape accusation of a 14 year old?  Really?
> 
> What US investigation did Trump ask for help with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that everyone else knows.....except you, RealDumb.
> 
> 
> *Clinton Misogyny - Sex*
> Juanita Broaddrick (AR)- rape
> Eileen Wellstone (Oxford) - rape
> Elizabeth Ward Gracen - rape - quid pro quo, post incident intimidation
> Regina Hopper Blakely - "forced himself on her, biting, bruising her"
> Kathleen Willey (WH) - sexual assault, intimidations, threats
> Sandra Allen James (DC) - sexual assault
> 22 Year Old 1972 (Yale) - sexual assault
> Kathy Bradshaw (AK) - sexual assault
> Cristy Zercher - unwelcomed sexual advance, intimidations
> Paula Jones (AR) - unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> Carolyn Moffet -unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> 1974 student at University of Arkansas - unwelcomed physical contact
> 1978-1980 - seven complaints per Arkansas state troopers
> Monica Lewinsky - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Gennifer Flowers - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Dolly Kyle Browning - post incident character assault
> Sally Perdue - post incident threats
> Betty Dalton - rebuffed his advances, married to one of his supporters
> Denise Reeder - apologetic note scanned
> http://www.alamo-girl.com/0262.htm
> 
> 
> And...just recently: "Leslie Millwee says that on two of the alleged occasions, Clinton groped her while he rubbed himself against her and reached climax."  EXCLUSIVE VIDEO INTERVIEW: New Bill Clinton Sexual Assault Accuser Goes Public for the First Time | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> And the Liberal elites have admitted what we on the right have said for decades.
> 
> 
> 1. Had it not been for Trump's election....none of this would be happening!
> With Hillary running, the whole rape-apologist program of the Democrats came to the forefront....and they had to pretend that Trump was on the same level (the gutter) as Bill 'the rapist' Clinton.
> 
> Here's the 'divide:' the Democrats with at least a double digit IQ are ready to admit the truth, the rape history that the Right has been revealing about Clinton for...what....decades.
> 
> You, a total dunce, are still fighting the war you've lost.
> 
> 2. Which Liberal outlets are now admitting what we on the Right have said for decades?
> 
> The New York Times
> 
> MSNBC
> 
> The Atlantic
> 
> Slate
> 
> 
> Vox
> 
> 
> 
> Politico
> 
> 
> 
> "So the recent wave of liberals “reckoning” with Bill Clinton’s sexual offenses should be put into proper context. It is not the beginning of the end for the Clintons atop the Democratic Party. It’s just the end.
> 
> ….the mea culpas from Bill’s defenders proliferating through lefty media, from the New York Times to Politico to Vox, are anything but brave. They’re convenient."                                                                                    https://nypost.com/2017/11/16/dems-...ses-is-the-final-nail-in-the-clintons-coffin/
> 
> 
> 
> 3. On the other side....lying low-life imbeciles.....you.....who can't keep up with the program.
> 
> 
> 
> “Maher asked, "Could Bill Clinton, if he had done what he did in 1998, survive today or would his own party have thrown him under the bus?"
> 
> Farrow explained, "Bill Clinton is a different conversation. He has been credibly accused of rape. That is nothing to do with gray areas. That is, you know, I think the Juanita Broadderick claim has been overdue for revisiting."
> 
> Farrow also said that he is "heartened by the fact that people now routinely express outrage about Bill Clinton and particularly those more serious allegations about him." Ronan Farrow Says Juanita Broaddrick's Rape Claim Against Bill Clinton Should Be Revisited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything....ANYTHING.....you Leftists have been right about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Had it not been for Trump's election....none of this would be happening!"
> 
> Which part?    You knew exactly who Trump was & you voted for him.  Sorry, but where does that put your moral standing?    About as low as you can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all of it?  Exposure for all to see, the 30 to 40 year politicians and their elitism to think they can tell 65 million americans to go fk themselves.  Yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When 65 Americans are so fucking stupid that they actually voted for a piece of shit like Trump, yes.
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just have to laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't mind her, dementia is taking it's toll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.  Making direct quotes of what people said is crazy, while gifs of little creatures laughing is the epitome of realistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's this?
> 
> *“Jim Jordan: ‘No One Has Testified That There Has Been a Quid Pro Quo’*
> 
> …Democrats failed to prove a quid pro quo took place during President Donald Trump's call with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky.
> 
> "No one's testified there's been a quid pro quo," Jordan explained. "Everyone's got second, third, fourth-hand information. Mr. Morrison, who was on the call, said he didn't think anything was improper or illegal in the call. Ms. Williams didn't think anything improper or illegal happened in the call."
> 
> The congressman reminded Brennan of one important tidbit, the same one he has made in the past: the four facts surround the call have not changed.
> 
> "That's the funny thing about facts. They don't change.
> 
> 1.The fact that we have the transcript and there was no linkage of any type of assertion of dollars for an investigation on the call.
> 
> 2.We have the two guys on the call. President Trump and President Zelensky said no pressure and no linkage," he explained.
> 
> 3.  "My point is that he [Zelensky] didn't know that their aid was held up at the time of the call.
> 
> 4. And, most importantly, they didn't do anything, any specific action or investigation to get the aid released."                                           Jim Jordan: ‘No One Has Testified That There Has Been a Quid Pro Quo’
> 
> 
> 
> Better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jim Jones?  The Ohio State guy that let a predator molest?  That Jim Jones?  What was his Quid Pro Quo then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim who????
> 
> 
> Gads, you go to quite an extent to prove you're a moron.
> 
> Trust me....it is unnecessary......everyone knows.
Click to expand...


JIm Jordan.  I got my perverted morons mixed up.

So you like people who see molestation & not report it?  Well, silly question, you like Trump & He & his buddy Jerry had lots of fun with under aged girls.


----------



## HappyJoy

The Original Tree said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should be less than interesting and I'm wondering what Trump and his attorneys will make of it all especially when they get to speak with all the so called witnesses.
> 
> Another steaming pile of horse shit brought to you by the Dems who are paving the way for a Trump win in 2020.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> *My opinion, since The Democrats are refusing to allow The Republicans any Witnesses of their own, that this is going to be extremely boring.  There won't be any back and forth.  There won't be any counter narrative, or a lot of cross examining of the Witnesses.  All the KEY people are not allowed to testify or are being kept secret from The American People.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^Lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Where is this DOUCHE then?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You idiots. Is that the whistle blower? He's kind of irrelevant now, he or she reported things that they saw that didn't seem right, and investigation started and we've now moved on from the whistle blower, not really pertinent to the hearings now as we now have actual witnesses who have and will continue to testify.
> 
> However, uncovering the identify of the whistle blower whether accurately or not is meant to intimidate future whistle blowers from coming forward. Congratulations, moving forward whether the presidency is held by Republicans or Democrats people who want to report on corruption will think twice about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *BTW, there is no regulation in our Federal Government that requires Spies-Whistle-blowers be kept Anonymous.
> 
> If there were, we wouldn't know who Eric Snowden was.*
Click to expand...


For starters Snowden leaked information to the press, that does not afford any whistle blower protections.

As far as the person's identity, no it's not a crime to reveal their name and I never said it was, not sure why you guys like to keep building strawmen just to burn them down.

However, if say the president released the name of the whistle blower that could be considered intimidation become an additional article of impeachment for Congress to deal with. Also, whoever reveals the whistle blowers name could face a civil lawsuit if intent behind the revealing of the name are intended to be injurious. Considering the mood of this country revealing the person's name I think is irresponsible and could potentially put the persons life in danger. Also, as I've already stated the whistle blower is now irrelevant, the claims were investigated and we've now moved on to actual witness testimony. The whistle blower claims will not be used to draw up articles of impeachment. I'd treat the whistle blower no more important to a crime as an anonymous call to 911.


----------



## The Original Tree

HappyJoy said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *My opinion, since The Democrats are refusing to allow The Republicans any Witnesses of their own, that this is going to be extremely boring.  There won't be any back and forth.  There won't be any counter narrative, or a lot of cross examining of the Witnesses.  All the KEY people are not allowed to testify or are being kept secret from The American People.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Where is this DOUCHE then?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You idiots. Is that the whistle blower? He's kind of irrelevant now, he or she reported things that they saw that didn't seem right, and investigation started and we've now moved on from the whistle blower, not really pertinent to the hearings now as we now have actual witnesses who have and will continue to testify.
> 
> However, uncovering the identify of the whistle blower whether accurately or not is meant to intimidate future whistle blowers from coming forward. Congratulations, moving forward whether the presidency is held by Republicans or Democrats people who want to report on corruption will think twice about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *BTW, there is no regulation in our Federal Government that requires Spies-Whistle-blowers be kept Anonymous.
> 
> If there were, we wouldn't know who Eric Snowden was.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For starters Snowden leaked information to the press, that does not afford any whistle blower protections.
> 
> As far as the person's identity, no it;s not a crime to reveal their name and nobody said there was, not sure why you guys like to keep building strawmen just to burn them down.
> 
> However, if say the president released the name of the whistle blower that could be considered intimidation become an additional article of impeachment for Congress to deal with. Also, whoever reveals the whistle blowers name could face a civil lawsuit if intent behind the revealing of the name are intended to be injurious. Considering the mood of this country revealing the person's name I think is irresponsible and could potentially put the persons life in danger. Also, as I've already stated the whistle blower is now irrelevant, the claims were investigated and we've now moved on to actual witness testimony. The whistle blower claims will not be used to draw up articles of impeachment. I'd treat the whistle blower no more important to a crime as an anonymous call to 911.
Click to expand...

*You know that Donald J. Trump is the whistleblower, right and that he is playing you fools so he can take both Joe Biden, Hillary Clinton, and Barak Obama and The DNC down in one stroke of Genius, right?

If you haven’t figured out that Trump set this all up to expose The Democrats involvement in both The Dossier and corruption in The Ukraine, then you are on a level of stupid even I am unable to fathom.

Why do you think you keep coming up with Nothing Burgers each and every time?

And why to they each and EVERY Time expose Democrat Corruption?

President Trump has access to Intel not even Congress has as right to see. You think he doesn't know what The Democrats did in the Ukraine and with Russia, and you think he doesn't know where all the missing money went?

You think he doesn't know what Clapper, Brennan, Biden, Clinton, Podesta and Obama were all doing in The Ukraine through Soros NGOs and The Ukraine Embassy?

Just hang out a while, because there are going to be some hangings when this is all done, and it's not going to be The President.

Now you got an inside scoop, you will never get anywhere else, and I will go back to insisting Eric Ciaramella is The Whistle Blower who needs to be exposed and be made to publicly testify.*


----------



## HappyJoy

The Original Tree said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Lie.
> 
> 
> 
> *Where is this DOUCHE then?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You idiots. Is that the whistle blower? He's kind of irrelevant now, he or she reported things that they saw that didn't seem right, and investigation started and we've now moved on from the whistle blower, not really pertinent to the hearings now as we now have actual witnesses who have and will continue to testify.
> 
> However, uncovering the identify of the whistle blower whether accurately or not is meant to intimidate future whistle blowers from coming forward. Congratulations, moving forward whether the presidency is held by Republicans or Democrats people who want to report on corruption will think twice about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *BTW, there is no regulation in our Federal Government that requires Spies-Whistle-blowers be kept Anonymous.
> 
> If there were, we wouldn't know who Eric Snowden was.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For starters Snowden leaked information to the press, that does not afford any whistle blower protections.
> 
> As far as the person's identity, no it;s not a crime to reveal their name and nobody said there was, not sure why you guys like to keep building strawmen just to burn them down.
> 
> However, if say the president released the name of the whistle blower that could be considered intimidation become an additional article of impeachment for Congress to deal with. Also, whoever reveals the whistle blowers name could face a civil lawsuit if intent behind the revealing of the name are intended to be injurious. Considering the mood of this country revealing the person's name I think is irresponsible and could potentially put the persons life in danger. Also, as I've already stated the whistle blower is now irrelevant, the claims were investigated and we've now moved on to actual witness testimony. The whistle blower claims will not be used to draw up articles of impeachment. I'd treat the whistle blower no more important to a crime as an anonymous call to 911.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You know that Donald J. Trump is the whistleblower, right and that he is playing you fools so he can take both Joe Biden, Hillary Clinton, and Barak Obama and The DNC down in one stroke of Genius, right?*
Click to expand...


Then why are you so wrapped up in the identity of the whistle blower? Some really dumb logic you got going there. Green and Blue is going to want to talk to you about that.
*



			If you haven’t figured out that Trump set this all up to expose The Democrats involvement in both The Dossier and corruption in The Ukraine, then you are on a level of stupid even I am unable to fathom.

Why do you think you keep coming up with Nothing Burgers each and every time?

And why to they each and EVERY Time expose Democrat Corruption?

President Trump has access to Intel not even Congress has as right to see. You think he doesn't know what The Democrats did in the Ukraine and with Russia, and you think he doesn't know where all the missing money went?

You think he doesn't know what Clapper, Brennan, Biden, Clinton, Podesta and Obama were all doing in The Ukraine through Soros NGOs and The Ukraine Embassy?

Just hang out a while, because there are going to be some hangings when this is all done, and it's not going to be The President.
		
Click to expand...

*

Ah, yes let's paraphrase the wingnut response: "I don't know why Trump keeps stepping in it but he told me he's a stable genius so he must be playing a game I never learned called Chess...4 dimensional chess....cuz that sounds smart".

Anyway, thanks for not responding to anything in my post, wingnut.


----------



## The Original Tree

HappyJoy said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Where is this DOUCHE then?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You idiots. Is that the whistle blower? He's kind of irrelevant now, he or she reported things that they saw that didn't seem right, and investigation started and we've now moved on from the whistle blower, not really pertinent to the hearings now as we now have actual witnesses who have and will continue to testify.
> 
> However, uncovering the identify of the whistle blower whether accurately or not is meant to intimidate future whistle blowers from coming forward. Congratulations, moving forward whether the presidency is held by Republicans or Democrats people who want to report on corruption will think twice about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *BTW, there is no regulation in our Federal Government that requires Spies-Whistle-blowers be kept Anonymous.
> 
> If there were, we wouldn't know who Eric Snowden was.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For starters Snowden leaked information to the press, that does not afford any whistle blower protections.
> 
> As far as the person's identity, no it;s not a crime to reveal their name and nobody said there was, not sure why you guys like to keep building strawmen just to burn them down.
> 
> However, if say the president released the name of the whistle blower that could be considered intimidation become an additional article of impeachment for Congress to deal with. Also, whoever reveals the whistle blowers name could face a civil lawsuit if intent behind the revealing of the name are intended to be injurious. Considering the mood of this country revealing the person's name I think is irresponsible and could potentially put the persons life in danger. Also, as I've already stated the whistle blower is now irrelevant, the claims were investigated and we've now moved on to actual witness testimony. The whistle blower claims will not be used to draw up articles of impeachment. I'd treat the whistle blower no more important to a crime as an anonymous call to 911.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You know that Donald J. Trump is the whistleblower, right and that he is playing you fools so he can take both Joe Biden, Hillary Clinton, and Barak Obama and The DNC down in one stroke of Genius, right?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why are you so wrapped up in the identity of the whistle blower? Some really dumb logic you got going there. Green and Blue is going to want to talk to you about that.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven’t figured out that Trump set this all up to expose The Democrats involvement in both The Dossier and corruption in The Ukraine, then you are on a level of stupid even I am unable to fathom.
> 
> Why do you think you keep coming up with Nothing Burgers each and every time?
> 
> And why to they each and EVERY Time expose Democrat Corruption?
> 
> President Trump has access to Intel not even Congress has as right to see. You think he doesn't know what The Democrats did in the Ukraine and with Russia, and you think he doesn't know where all the missing money went?
> 
> You think he doesn't know what Clapper, Brennan, Biden, Clinton, Podesta and Obama were all doing in The Ukraine through Soros NGOs and The Ukraine Embassy?
> 
> Just hang out a while, because there are going to be some hangings when this is all done, and it's not going to be The President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Ah, yes let's paraphrase the wingnut response: "I don't know why Trump keeps stepping in it but he told me he's a stable genius so he must be playing a game I never learned called Chess...4 dimensional chess....cuz that sounds smart".
Click to expand...

*I'm a cat, toying with a mouse, before the cat decides the game is over.

Figure it out.  I gave you the clues.  I have been giving you all the clues over the past three years.

If you think you can take down The Deep State and Drain The Swamp overnight, you are wrong. 

This takes careful multi-year planning.

Now, there again, I gave you, yet another clue.  I am only permitted to say, what I am permitted to say when I am permitted to say it.

I can tell you now, that the trap is set, and the vermin has taken the bait, and the hammer is about to fall.*


----------



## HappyJoy

The Original Tree said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You idiots. Is that the whistle blower? He's kind of irrelevant now, he or she reported things that they saw that didn't seem right, and investigation started and we've now moved on from the whistle blower, not really pertinent to the hearings now as we now have actual witnesses who have and will continue to testify.
> 
> However, uncovering the identify of the whistle blower whether accurately or not is meant to intimidate future whistle blowers from coming forward. Congratulations, moving forward whether the presidency is held by Republicans or Democrats people who want to report on corruption will think twice about it.
> 
> 
> 
> *BTW, there is no regulation in our Federal Government that requires Spies-Whistle-blowers be kept Anonymous.
> 
> If there were, we wouldn't know who Eric Snowden was.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For starters Snowden leaked information to the press, that does not afford any whistle blower protections.
> 
> As far as the person's identity, no it;s not a crime to reveal their name and nobody said there was, not sure why you guys like to keep building strawmen just to burn them down.
> 
> However, if say the president released the name of the whistle blower that could be considered intimidation become an additional article of impeachment for Congress to deal with. Also, whoever reveals the whistle blowers name could face a civil lawsuit if intent behind the revealing of the name are intended to be injurious. Considering the mood of this country revealing the person's name I think is irresponsible and could potentially put the persons life in danger. Also, as I've already stated the whistle blower is now irrelevant, the claims were investigated and we've now moved on to actual witness testimony. The whistle blower claims will not be used to draw up articles of impeachment. I'd treat the whistle blower no more important to a crime as an anonymous call to 911.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You know that Donald J. Trump is the whistleblower, right and that he is playing you fools so he can take both Joe Biden, Hillary Clinton, and Barak Obama and The DNC down in one stroke of Genius, right?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why are you so wrapped up in the identity of the whistle blower? Some really dumb logic you got going there. Green and Blue is going to want to talk to you about that.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven’t figured out that Trump set this all up to expose The Democrats involvement in both The Dossier and corruption in The Ukraine, then you are on a level of stupid even I am unable to fathom.
> 
> Why do you think you keep coming up with Nothing Burgers each and every time?
> 
> And why to they each and EVERY Time expose Democrat Corruption?
> 
> President Trump has access to Intel not even Congress has as right to see. You think he doesn't know what The Democrats did in the Ukraine and with Russia, and you think he doesn't know where all the missing money went?
> 
> You think he doesn't know what Clapper, Brennan, Biden, Clinton, Podesta and Obama were all doing in The Ukraine through Soros NGOs and The Ukraine Embassy?
> 
> Just hang out a while, because there are going to be some hangings when this is all done, and it's not going to be The President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Ah, yes let's paraphrase the wingnut response: "I don't know why Trump keeps stepping in it but he told me he's a stable genius so he must be playing a game I never learned called Chess...4 dimensional chess....cuz that sounds smart".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I'm a cat, toying with a mouse, before the cat decides the game is over.
> 
> Figure it out.  I gave you the clues.  I have been giving you all the clues over the past three years.
> 
> If you think you can take down The Deep State and Drain The Swamp overnight, you are wrong.
> 
> This takes careful multi-year planning.
> 
> Now, there again, I gave you, yet another clue.  I am only permitted to say, what I am permitted to say when I am permitted to say it.
> 
> I can tell you now, that the trap is set, and the vermin has taken the bait, and the hammer is about to fall.*
Click to expand...


^Delusions of grandeur. Seek help.


----------



## karpenter

TheProgressivePatriot said:
			
		

> NOTHING that Biden may have done will undo what Trump has done. NOTHING


The Panel Of 'Witnesses' Was Asked Directly:
"Was There Anything Impeachable In That Call ??"


----------



## kyzr

HappyJoy said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats are really shooting themselves in the foot with women voters.  The stupid Schiff hearings are on almost all of the daytime TV channels.  My wife is really pissed about it.  If the democrats piss off the women voters they are done.  Most women could care less about politics, unless they fuck with their soap operas.  My God she was mad!!  I have at least one female Trump voter!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're basing the opinion of all women on the uninformed opinion of one? Cute.
Click to expand...


WOW!  Don't dispute real time polling!  I'm sure that there are millions of women voters who are just as pissed-off as the one I have.  
Impeachment vs soap operas......think about it....especially for suburban housewives and retired ladies.


----------



## HappyJoy

kyzr said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats are really shooting themselves in the foot with women voters.  The stupid Schiff hearings are on almost all of the daytime TV channels.  My wife is really pissed about it.  If the democrats piss off the women voters they are done.  Most women could care less about politics, unless they fuck with their soap operas.  My God she was mad!!  I have at least one female Trump voter!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're basing the opinion of all women on the uninformed opinion of one? Cute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW!  Don't dispute real time polling!  I'm sure that there are millions of women voters who are just as pissed-off as the one I have.
> Impeachment vs soap operas......think about it....especially for suburban housewives and retired ladies.
Click to expand...


The opinion of a single wingnut is not polling, sorry.


----------



## The Original Tree

HappyJoy said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *BTW, there is no regulation in our Federal Government that requires Spies-Whistle-blowers be kept Anonymous.
> 
> If there were, we wouldn't know who Eric Snowden was.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For starters Snowden leaked information to the press, that does not afford any whistle blower protections.
> 
> As far as the person's identity, no it;s not a crime to reveal their name and nobody said there was, not sure why you guys like to keep building strawmen just to burn them down.
> 
> However, if say the president released the name of the whistle blower that could be considered intimidation become an additional article of impeachment for Congress to deal with. Also, whoever reveals the whistle blowers name could face a civil lawsuit if intent behind the revealing of the name are intended to be injurious. Considering the mood of this country revealing the person's name I think is irresponsible and could potentially put the persons life in danger. Also, as I've already stated the whistle blower is now irrelevant, the claims were investigated and we've now moved on to actual witness testimony. The whistle blower claims will not be used to draw up articles of impeachment. I'd treat the whistle blower no more important to a crime as an anonymous call to 911.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You know that Donald J. Trump is the whistleblower, right and that he is playing you fools so he can take both Joe Biden, Hillary Clinton, and Barak Obama and The DNC down in one stroke of Genius, right?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why are you so wrapped up in the identity of the whistle blower? Some really dumb logic you got going there. Green and Blue is going to want to talk to you about that.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven’t figured out that Trump set this all up to expose The Democrats involvement in both The Dossier and corruption in The Ukraine, then you are on a level of stupid even I am unable to fathom.
> 
> Why do you think you keep coming up with Nothing Burgers each and every time?
> 
> And why to they each and EVERY Time expose Democrat Corruption?
> 
> President Trump has access to Intel not even Congress has as right to see. You think he doesn't know what The Democrats did in the Ukraine and with Russia, and you think he doesn't know where all the missing money went?
> 
> You think he doesn't know what Clapper, Brennan, Biden, Clinton, Podesta and Obama were all doing in The Ukraine through Soros NGOs and The Ukraine Embassy?
> 
> Just hang out a while, because there are going to be some hangings when this is all done, and it's not going to be The President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Ah, yes let's paraphrase the wingnut response: "I don't know why Trump keeps stepping in it but he told me he's a stable genius so he must be playing a game I never learned called Chess...4 dimensional chess....cuz that sounds smart".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I'm a cat, toying with a mouse, before the cat decides the game is over.
> 
> Figure it out.  I gave you the clues.  I have been giving you all the clues over the past three years.
> 
> If you think you can take down The Deep State and Drain The Swamp overnight, you are wrong.
> 
> This takes careful multi-year planning.
> 
> Now, there again, I gave you, yet another clue.  I am only permitted to say, what I am permitted to say when I am permitted to say it.
> 
> I can tell you now, that the trap is set, and the vermin has taken the bait, and the hammer is about to fall.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^Delusions of grandeur. Seek help.
Click to expand...

*Oh, I think soon, you and your "Comrades" or going to be begging for Mercy once the facts are exposed, and once you realize that a trap was set for you all, to expose you, smoke you out and then ensnare you by the very trap you attempted to set for others.

This is how Chess is played.*


----------



## NotYourBody

Ame®icano said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is covering up his real reason for getting her out of office.  Next week, it comes very clear.  It's not going to be a good month for Rump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't need a reason to get her out of office. He can fire her for being Barry's holdover, or no reason at all.
> 
> There were no smears. It's just made up to give her something to complain about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he fired Yovanovitch, that would alert the media so he recalled her.  She had to be remove because she would know immediately about the phone call, the freeze on military aid and the implications.  Also, if she were there it would be difficult to bring Giuliani into the picture. Giuliani was needed so Trump would not have to be involved in the deal.
> 
> If the House get's Giuliani in the witness chair, it will be all over for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about? She was replaced two months before the phone call.
> 
> Why? Because president has right to do it. I'm surprised he didn't replaced the moment he stepped into office.
Click to expand...

Would have been better if he did, but he's too damn stupid to do that.


----------



## basquebromance

this thread is making me dizzy!


----------



## HappyJoy

=


The Original Tree said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> For starters Snowden leaked information to the press, that does not afford any whistle blower protections.
> 
> As far as the person's identity, no it;s not a crime to reveal their name and nobody said there was, not sure why you guys like to keep building strawmen just to burn them down.
> 
> However, if say the president released the name of the whistle blower that could be considered intimidation become an additional article of impeachment for Congress to deal with. Also, whoever reveals the whistle blowers name could face a civil lawsuit if intent behind the revealing of the name are intended to be injurious. Considering the mood of this country revealing the person's name I think is irresponsible and could potentially put the persons life in danger. Also, as I've already stated the whistle blower is now irrelevant, the claims were investigated and we've now moved on to actual witness testimony. The whistle blower claims will not be used to draw up articles of impeachment. I'd treat the whistle blower no more important to a crime as an anonymous call to 911.
> 
> 
> 
> *You know that Donald J. Trump is the whistleblower, right and that he is playing you fools so he can take both Joe Biden, Hillary Clinton, and Barak Obama and The DNC down in one stroke of Genius, right?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why are you so wrapped up in the identity of the whistle blower? Some really dumb logic you got going there. Green and Blue is going to want to talk to you about that.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven’t figured out that Trump set this all up to expose The Democrats involvement in both The Dossier and corruption in The Ukraine, then you are on a level of stupid even I am unable to fathom.
> 
> Why do you think you keep coming up with Nothing Burgers each and every time?
> 
> And why to they each and EVERY Time expose Democrat Corruption?
> 
> President Trump has access to Intel not even Congress has as right to see. You think he doesn't know what The Democrats did in the Ukraine and with Russia, and you think he doesn't know where all the missing money went?
> 
> You think he doesn't know what Clapper, Brennan, Biden, Clinton, Podesta and Obama were all doing in The Ukraine through Soros NGOs and The Ukraine Embassy?
> 
> Just hang out a while, because there are going to be some hangings when this is all done, and it's not going to be The President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Ah, yes let's paraphrase the wingnut response: "I don't know why Trump keeps stepping in it but he told me he's a stable genius so he must be playing a game I never learned called Chess...4 dimensional chess....cuz that sounds smart".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I'm a cat, toying with a mouse, before the cat decides the game is over.
> 
> Figure it out.  I gave you the clues.  I have been giving you all the clues over the past three years.
> 
> If you think you can take down The Deep State and Drain The Swamp overnight, you are wrong.
> 
> This takes careful multi-year planning.
> 
> Now, there again, I gave you, yet another clue.  I am only permitted to say, what I am permitted to say when I am permitted to say it.
> 
> I can tell you now, that the trap is set, and the vermin has taken the bait, and the hammer is about to fall.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^Delusions of grandeur. Seek help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oh, I think soon, you and your "Comrades" or going to be begging for Mercy once the facts are exposed, and once you realize that a trap was set for you all, to expose you, smoke you out and then ensnare you by the very trap you attempted to set for others.
> 
> This is how Chess is played.*
Click to expand...


Exactly, you can't explain what Trump is doing so you pretend the guy with a limited vocabulary is a stable genius. Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that everyone else knows.....except you, RealDumb.
> 
> 
> *Clinton Misogyny - Sex*
> Juanita Broaddrick (AR)- rape
> Eileen Wellstone (Oxford) - rape
> Elizabeth Ward Gracen - rape - quid pro quo, post incident intimidation
> Regina Hopper Blakely - "forced himself on her, biting, bruising her"
> Kathleen Willey (WH) - sexual assault, intimidations, threats
> Sandra Allen James (DC) - sexual assault
> 22 Year Old 1972 (Yale) - sexual assault
> Kathy Bradshaw (AK) - sexual assault
> Cristy Zercher - unwelcomed sexual advance, intimidations
> Paula Jones (AR) - unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> Carolyn Moffet -unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> 1974 student at University of Arkansas - unwelcomed physical contact
> 1978-1980 - seven complaints per Arkansas state troopers
> Monica Lewinsky - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Gennifer Flowers - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Dolly Kyle Browning - post incident character assault
> Sally Perdue - post incident threats
> Betty Dalton - rebuffed his advances, married to one of his supporters
> Denise Reeder - apologetic note scanned
> http://www.alamo-girl.com/0262.htm
> 
> 
> And...just recently: "Leslie Millwee says that on two of the alleged occasions, Clinton groped her while he rubbed himself against her and reached climax."  EXCLUSIVE VIDEO INTERVIEW: New Bill Clinton Sexual Assault Accuser Goes Public for the First Time | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> And the Liberal elites have admitted what we on the right have said for decades.
> 
> 
> 1. Had it not been for Trump's election....none of this would be happening!
> With Hillary running, the whole rape-apologist program of the Democrats came to the forefront....and they had to pretend that Trump was on the same level (the gutter) as Bill 'the rapist' Clinton.
> 
> Here's the 'divide:' the Democrats with at least a double digit IQ are ready to admit the truth, the rape history that the Right has been revealing about Clinton for...what....decades.
> 
> You, a total dunce, are still fighting the war you've lost.
> 
> 2. Which Liberal outlets are now admitting what we on the Right have said for decades?
> 
> The New York Times
> 
> MSNBC
> 
> The Atlantic
> 
> Slate
> 
> 
> Vox
> 
> 
> 
> Politico
> 
> 
> 
> "So the recent wave of liberals “reckoning” with Bill Clinton’s sexual offenses should be put into proper context. It is not the beginning of the end for the Clintons atop the Democratic Party. It’s just the end.
> 
> ….the mea culpas from Bill’s defenders proliferating through lefty media, from the New York Times to Politico to Vox, are anything but brave. They’re convenient."                                                                                    https://nypost.com/2017/11/16/dems-...ses-is-the-final-nail-in-the-clintons-coffin/
> 
> 
> 
> 3. On the other side....lying low-life imbeciles.....you.....who can't keep up with the program.
> 
> 
> 
> “Maher asked, "Could Bill Clinton, if he had done what he did in 1998, survive today or would his own party have thrown him under the bus?"
> 
> Farrow explained, "Bill Clinton is a different conversation. He has been credibly accused of rape. That is nothing to do with gray areas. That is, you know, I think the Juanita Broadderick claim has been overdue for revisiting."
> 
> Farrow also said that he is "heartened by the fact that people now routinely express outrage about Bill Clinton and particularly those more serious allegations about him." Ronan Farrow Says Juanita Broaddrick's Rape Claim Against Bill Clinton Should Be Revisited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything....ANYTHING.....you Leftists have been right about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Facts First: *_Volodymyr_ _Zelensky did say Yovanovitch’s attitude was “far from the best”
> 
> Fact check: Trump tweets Ukraine's president spoke unfavorably of Yovanovitch. Here's what we know._
> 
> There you go, dumbass!  You should have already known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Trump told him she was bad news, and he agreed.  Kissy kissy.
> 
> _Zelensky said, “It was great that you were the first one who told me that she was a bad ambassador because I agree with you 100%.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just have to laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't mind her, dementia is taking it's toll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.  Making direct quotes of what people said is crazy, while gifs of little creatures laughing is the epitome of realistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's this?
> 
> *“Jim Jordan: ‘No One Has Testified That There Has Been a Quid Pro Quo’*
> 
> …Democrats failed to prove a quid pro quo took place during President Donald Trump's call with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky.
> 
> "No one's testified there's been a quid pro quo," Jordan explained. "Everyone's got second, third, fourth-hand information. Mr. Morrison, who was on the call, said he didn't think anything was improper or illegal in the call. Ms. Williams didn't think anything improper or illegal happened in the call."
> 
> The congressman reminded Brennan of one important tidbit, the same one he has made in the past: the four facts surround the call have not changed.
> 
> "That's the funny thing about facts. They don't change.
> 
> 1.The fact that we have the transcript and there was no linkage of any type of assertion of dollars for an investigation on the call.
> 
> 2.We have the two guys on the call. President Trump and President Zelensky said no pressure and no linkage," he explained.
> 
> 3.  "My point is that he [Zelensky] didn't know that their aid was held up at the time of the call.
> 
> 4. And, most importantly, they didn't do anything, any specific action or investigation to get the aid released."                                           Jim Jordan: ‘No One Has Testified That There Has Been a Quid Pro Quo’
> 
> 
> 
> Better?
Click to expand...

Oh, so you attended a motaur races instead.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Such is the willfully ignorant right.


----------



## NotYourBody

froggy said:


> *Everyone knows how Trump runs his mouth they accept that *and go on the Democrats are Desperately Seeking a way to get rid of their competition they're so scared of four more years of trump



That is a big pasture full of bullshit right there. Are you fucking kidding me?

I do not excuse Trump's words as just him running his mouth. He is the President. What he says matters. If he wanted that kind of grade school nonsense, he should have stayed in the business of bankrupting Trump branded companies instead of trying (and failing spectacularly) to be President of the United States.

Nancy was right. Trump is in way over his head and has no idea how to do the job.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Trump told him she was bad news, and he agreed.  Kissy kissy.
> 
> _Zelensky said, “It was great that you were the first one who told me that she was a bad ambassador because I agree with you 100%.”_
> 
> 
> 
> I just have to laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't mind her, dementia is taking it's toll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.  Making direct quotes of what people said is crazy, while gifs of little creatures laughing is the epitome of realistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's this?
> 
> *“Jim Jordan: ‘No One Has Testified That There Has Been a Quid Pro Quo’*
> 
> …Democrats failed to prove a quid pro quo took place during President Donald Trump's call with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky.
> 
> "No one's testified there's been a quid pro quo," Jordan explained. "Everyone's got second, third, fourth-hand information. Mr. Morrison, who was on the call, said he didn't think anything was improper or illegal in the call. Ms. Williams didn't think anything improper or illegal happened in the call."
> 
> The congressman reminded Brennan of one important tidbit, the same one he has made in the past: the four facts surround the call have not changed.
> 
> "That's the funny thing about facts. They don't change.
> 
> 1.The fact that we have the transcript and there was no linkage of any type of assertion of dollars for an investigation on the call.
> 
> 2.We have the two guys on the call. President Trump and President Zelensky said no pressure and no linkage," he explained.
> 
> 3.  "My point is that he [Zelensky] didn't know that their aid was held up at the time of the call.
> 
> 4. And, most importantly, they didn't do anything, any specific action or investigation to get the aid released."                                           Jim Jordan: ‘No One Has Testified That There Has Been a Quid Pro Quo’
> 
> 
> 
> Better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so you attended a motaur races instead.
> 
> View attachment 290510
Click to expand...




Wise of you not to engage, after the beatings I'm had to administer.


----------



## The Original Tree

HappyJoy said:


> =
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You know that Donald J. Trump is the whistleblower, right and that he is playing you fools so he can take both Joe Biden, Hillary Clinton, and Barak Obama and The DNC down in one stroke of Genius, right?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are you so wrapped up in the identity of the whistle blower? Some really dumb logic you got going there. Green and Blue is going to want to talk to you about that.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven’t figured out that Trump set this all up to expose The Democrats involvement in both The Dossier and corruption in The Ukraine, then you are on a level of stupid even I am unable to fathom.
> 
> Why do you think you keep coming up with Nothing Burgers each and every time?
> 
> And why to they each and EVERY Time expose Democrat Corruption?
> 
> President Trump has access to Intel not even Congress has as right to see. You think he doesn't know what The Democrats did in the Ukraine and with Russia, and you think he doesn't know where all the missing money went?
> 
> You think he doesn't know what Clapper, Brennan, Biden, Clinton, Podesta and Obama were all doing in The Ukraine through Soros NGOs and The Ukraine Embassy?
> 
> Just hang out a while, because there are going to be some hangings when this is all done, and it's not going to be The President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Ah, yes let's paraphrase the wingnut response: "I don't know why Trump keeps stepping in it but he told me he's a stable genius so he must be playing a game I never learned called Chess...4 dimensional chess....cuz that sounds smart".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I'm a cat, toying with a mouse, before the cat decides the game is over.
> 
> Figure it out.  I gave you the clues.  I have been giving you all the clues over the past three years.
> 
> If you think you can take down The Deep State and Drain The Swamp overnight, you are wrong.
> 
> This takes careful multi-year planning.
> 
> Now, there again, I gave you, yet another clue.  I am only permitted to say, what I am permitted to say when I am permitted to say it.
> 
> I can tell you now, that the trap is set, and the vermin has taken the bait, and the hammer is about to fall.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^Delusions of grandeur. Seek help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oh, I think soon, you and your "Comrades" or going to be begging for Mercy once the facts are exposed, and once you realize that a trap was set for you all, to expose you, smoke you out and then ensnare you by the very trap you attempted to set for others.
> 
> This is how Chess is played.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, you can't explain what Trump is doing so you pretend the guy with a limited vocabulary is a stable genius. Thanks for proving my point.
Click to expand...

*You are less than a pawn, unfortunately.  You are just a lil ole checker on a checker board, wondering what the fuck in going on at the Big Board.  I am not even asking you to believe me.  I am just telling you to sit back and watch what happens.  These fools do not even know they are entrapped....but they will soon.

They will soon.




*


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

jc456 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another note for the Trumpettes attempting to excuse their vote for Trump by throwing out these allocations of sexual misconduct with Bill Clinton.
> 
> 1)  Nearly all of this came to light after Clinton's second election.
> 2) We knew about Trump before the election
> 3)  I never voted for Bill Clinton
> 4) You voted for a man that you knew had over 25 accusations including child rape & him on tape talking about groping women.
> 
> so please.  Shut the fuck up about Bill Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> they're all factual.  I use only facts.  You, naw.  Hey but any day you can post up the thing that trump actually did.
Click to expand...

The topic is Trump. Deal with it


----------



## IM2

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link? What indication do you have that Zelinsky didn't "care" for the ambassador?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Facts First: *_Volodymyr_ _Zelensky did say Yovanovitch’s attitude was “far from the best”_
> 
> There you go, dumbass!  You should have already known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read your link? He said it after Trump brought her up. Zelensky would do or say anything Trump wanted him to...Trump was extorting him after all.
> 
> Why would the State Department tell Yovanovich that she did nothing wrong if she had lost the confidence of the host country?
> 
> We know how this played out. Yovanovich pushed back against the "drug deal" that the "Three Amigos" were scheming and so she had to be removed to let Rick Perry secure Ukrainian drilling rights for his donors and to make conspiracy theories come to life to make Trump look like Russia didn't help him win. ( they did)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's disgusting how all those politicians pat each other's back. They ALL did the great job and service to the country. Yeah, right.
> 
> She was Obama holdover. That alone is enough to replace her. Yet, she was badmouthing president that she was representing in Ukraine. That is another reason. So who was smearing whom in this case?
> She should've been fired the moment Trump walked into White House for simple reason that she was there during time that Ukrainians were working with DNC against Trump and she did nothing about it, even more, I think she had a role in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yovanovich has been in the State Dept since Reagan. Technically she's a Reagan holdover.
> 
> Oh, and the accusation that she was badmouthing Trump comes from a bunch of people paid off by Dmytro Firtash, who is currently fighting extradition to the US for Ukrainian Corruption. As was said in the hearing, you can't fight corruption without pissing off corrupt people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was Obama's ambassador, dumbass!
Click to expand...


Yovanovitch is "well known in diplomatic circles for her measured demeanor and diligence in representing both Republican and Democratic administrations."[10] Yovanovitch was appointed U.S. Ambassador to Kyrgyzstan on November 20, 2004; she presented her credentials on February 4, 2005, and remained in this post until February 4, 2008.[1][11] Her nomination as ambassador to Kyrgyzstan was confirmed by the Senate on a voice vote.[12]

Yovanovitch was appointed U.S. Ambassador to Armenia on August 4, 2008; she presented her credentials on September 22, 2008, and remained in this post until June 9, 2011.[11] Her nomination as ambassador to Armenia was again confirmed by the Senate on a voice vote.[13] During confirmation hearings, Yovanovitch acknowledged that Turks had committed mass killings, rapes, and expulsions of Armenians between 1915 and 1923, calling this "one of the greatest tragedies of the 20th century," but, in line with U.S. policy, declined to use the phrase Armenian Genocide, saying that the use of this politically sensitive phrase was a policy decision that could be made only by the highest-ranking U.S. officials, namely President George W. Bush and Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice.[14]

While in Armenia, Yovanovitch pushed Armenian authorities to give fair treatment to Armenians arrested in post-election protests in 2008.[10] Yovanovitch received the Secretary's Diplomacy in Human Rights Award,[9] a department award honoring ambassadors who demonstrate "extraordinary commitment to defending human rights."[10]

Marie Yovanovitch - Wikipedia

She was GW Bush's ambassador also.


----------



## Ame®icano

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really,  A Trump over calling Bill Clinton a rapist.  Who did he rape?  Did you forget Trump's rape accusation of a 14 year old?  Really?
> 
> What US investigation did Trump ask for help with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that everyone else knows.....except you, RealDumb.
> 
> 
> *Clinton Misogyny - Sex*
> Juanita Broaddrick (AR)- rape
> Eileen Wellstone (Oxford) - rape
> Elizabeth Ward Gracen - rape - quid pro quo, post incident intimidation
> Regina Hopper Blakely - "forced himself on her, biting, bruising her"
> Kathleen Willey (WH) - sexual assault, intimidations, threats
> Sandra Allen James (DC) - sexual assault
> 22 Year Old 1972 (Yale) - sexual assault
> Kathy Bradshaw (AK) - sexual assault
> Cristy Zercher - unwelcomed sexual advance, intimidations
> Paula Jones (AR) - unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> Carolyn Moffet -unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> 1974 student at University of Arkansas - unwelcomed physical contact
> 1978-1980 - seven complaints per Arkansas state troopers
> Monica Lewinsky - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Gennifer Flowers - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Dolly Kyle Browning - post incident character assault
> Sally Perdue - post incident threats
> Betty Dalton - rebuffed his advances, married to one of his supporters
> Denise Reeder - apologetic note scanned
> http://www.alamo-girl.com/0262.htm
> 
> 
> And...just recently: "Leslie Millwee says that on two of the alleged occasions, Clinton groped her while he rubbed himself against her and reached climax."  EXCLUSIVE VIDEO INTERVIEW: New Bill Clinton Sexual Assault Accuser Goes Public for the First Time | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> And the Liberal elites have admitted what we on the right have said for decades.
> 
> 
> 1. Had it not been for Trump's election....none of this would be happening!
> With Hillary running, the whole rape-apologist program of the Democrats came to the forefront....and they had to pretend that Trump was on the same level (the gutter) as Bill 'the rapist' Clinton.
> 
> Here's the 'divide:' the Democrats with at least a double digit IQ are ready to admit the truth, the rape history that the Right has been revealing about Clinton for...what....decades.
> 
> You, a total dunce, are still fighting the war you've lost.
> 
> 2. Which Liberal outlets are now admitting what we on the Right have said for decades?
> 
> The New York Times
> 
> MSNBC
> 
> The Atlantic
> 
> Slate
> 
> 
> Vox
> 
> 
> 
> Politico
> 
> 
> 
> "So the recent wave of liberals “reckoning” with Bill Clinton’s sexual offenses should be put into proper context. It is not the beginning of the end for the Clintons atop the Democratic Party. It’s just the end.
> 
> ….the mea culpas from Bill’s defenders proliferating through lefty media, from the New York Times to Politico to Vox, are anything but brave. They’re convenient."                                                                                    https://nypost.com/2017/11/16/dems-...ses-is-the-final-nail-in-the-clintons-coffin/
> 
> 
> 
> 3. On the other side....lying low-life imbeciles.....you.....who can't keep up with the program.
> 
> 
> 
> “Maher asked, "Could Bill Clinton, if he had done what he did in 1998, survive today or would his own party have thrown him under the bus?"
> 
> Farrow explained, "Bill Clinton is a different conversation. He has been credibly accused of rape. That is nothing to do with gray areas. That is, you know, I think the Juanita Broadderick claim has been overdue for revisiting."
> 
> Farrow also said that he is "heartened by the fact that people now routinely express outrage about Bill Clinton and particularly those more serious allegations about him." Ronan Farrow Says Juanita Broaddrick's Rape Claim Against Bill Clinton Should Be Revisited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything....ANYTHING.....you Leftists have been right about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Had it not been for Trump's election....none of this would be happening!"
> 
> Which part?    You knew exactly who Trump was & you voted for him.  Sorry, but where does that put your moral standing?    About as low as you can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all of it?  Exposure for all to see, the 30 to 40 year politicians and their elitism to think they can tell 65 million americans to go fk themselves.  Yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When 65 Americans are so fucking stupid that they actually voted for a piece of shit like Trump, yes.
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just have to laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't mind her, dementia is taking it's toll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.  Making direct quotes of what people said is crazy, while gifs of little creatures laughing is the epitome of realistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's this?
> 
> *“Jim Jordan: ‘No One Has Testified That There Has Been a Quid Pro Quo’*
> 
> …Democrats failed to prove a quid pro quo took place during President Donald Trump's call with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky.
> 
> "No one's testified there's been a quid pro quo," Jordan explained. "Everyone's got second, third, fourth-hand information. Mr. Morrison, who was on the call, said he didn't think anything was improper or illegal in the call. Ms. Williams didn't think anything improper or illegal happened in the call."
> 
> The congressman reminded Brennan of one important tidbit, the same one he has made in the past: the four facts surround the call have not changed.
> 
> "That's the funny thing about facts. They don't change.
> 
> 1.The fact that we have the transcript and there was no linkage of any type of assertion of dollars for an investigation on the call.
> 
> 2.We have the two guys on the call. President Trump and President Zelensky said no pressure and no linkage," he explained.
> 
> 3.  "My point is that he [Zelensky] didn't know that their aid was held up at the time of the call.
> 
> 4. And, most importantly, they didn't do anything, any specific action or investigation to get the aid released."                                           Jim Jordan: ‘No One Has Testified That There Has Been a Quid Pro Quo’
> 
> 
> 
> Better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jim Jones?  The Ohio State guy that let a predator molest?  That Jim Jones?  What was his Quid Pro Quo then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim who????
> 
> 
> Gads, you go to quite an extent to prove you're a moron.
> 
> Trust me....it is unnecessary......everyone knows.
Click to expand...


You're wrong PC, it comes to him naturally. It's effortless.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

More bad news for the Orange Ogre

House Investigating Whether Trump Lied To Mueller In U.S. Russia Probe | HuffPost


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just have to laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind her, dementia is taking it's toll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.  Making direct quotes of what people said is crazy, while gifs of little creatures laughing is the epitome of realistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's this?
> 
> *“Jim Jordan: ‘No One Has Testified That There Has Been a Quid Pro Quo’*
> 
> …Democrats failed to prove a quid pro quo took place during President Donald Trump's call with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky.
> 
> "No one's testified there's been a quid pro quo," Jordan explained. "Everyone's got second, third, fourth-hand information. Mr. Morrison, who was on the call, said he didn't think anything was improper or illegal in the call. Ms. Williams didn't think anything improper or illegal happened in the call."
> 
> The congressman reminded Brennan of one important tidbit, the same one he has made in the past: the four facts surround the call have not changed.
> 
> "That's the funny thing about facts. They don't change.
> 
> 1.The fact that we have the transcript and there was no linkage of any type of assertion of dollars for an investigation on the call.
> 
> 2.We have the two guys on the call. President Trump and President Zelensky said no pressure and no linkage," he explained.
> 
> 3.  "My point is that he [Zelensky] didn't know that their aid was held up at the time of the call.
> 
> 4. And, most importantly, they didn't do anything, any specific action or investigation to get the aid released."                                           Jim Jordan: ‘No One Has Testified That There Has Been a Quid Pro Quo’
> 
> 
> 
> Better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so you attended a motaur races instead.
> 
> View attachment 290510
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wise of you not to engage, after the beatings I'm had to administer.
Click to expand...


I'm making a joke out of you. You couldn't beat a wet piece of paper.

A quid pro quo is not even necessary. The fact Trump asked is a crime.


----------



## HappyJoy

^Certifiable.


----------



## IM2

*The “Quid” is a Crime: No Need to Prove “Pro Quo” in Ukrainegate*

Late last week allegations surfaced in _The Wall Street Journal_ that during a July 25th phone call President Donald Trump had repeatedly pressured Ukraine’s President Volodymyr Zelensky to investigate Hunter Biden and 2020 presidential candidate Joe Biden. If these allegations are true, some of which were admitted by the President himself on Sunday, it looks like Trump has violated federal campaign finance laws. Again. Trump’s personal attorney Rudy Giuliani seems to be on the hook for violations, too.

During the July phone call, Trump reportedly urged Zelensky “about eight times” to work with Rudy Giuliani to probe Giuliani’s own assertions that Joe Biden had acted improperly as vice president to curb an investigation of a gas company for which Hunter Biden was a director. Trump’s request to Zelensky is reportedly part of a U.S. intelligence community whistle-blower complaint, tied to allegations that Trump may have delayed a military aid package as leverage on Ukraine’s president.

Federal law prohibits a foreign national from directly or indirectly making a “contribution or donation of money or other thing of value” in connection with a U.S. election, and prohibits a person from _soliciting_, accepting or receiving such a contribution or donation from a foreign national. Federal law defines “contribution” to include “any gift … of money or anything of value made by any person for the purpose of influencing any election for Federal office.” And the FEC by regulation defines “solicit” to mean “to ask, request, or recommend, explicitly or implicitly, that another person make a contribution, donation, transfer of funds, or otherwise provide anything of value.”

And that’s all the law requires. Whether or not Ukraine came through, whether or not the communications involved a quid pro quo, the solicitation of a thing of value from the Ukraine President in connection with a U.S. election could be a federal crime.

The “Quid” is a Crime: No Need to Prove “Pro Quo” in Ukrainegate


----------



## Ame®icano

OldLady said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Facts First: *_Volodymyr_ _Zelensky did say Yovanovitch’s attitude was “far from the best”_
> 
> There you go, dumbass!  You should have already known.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read your link? He said it after Trump brought her up. Zelensky would do or say anything Trump wanted him to...Trump was extorting him after all.
> 
> Why would the State Department tell Yovanovich that she did nothing wrong if she had lost the confidence of the host country?
> 
> We know how this played out. Yovanovich pushed back against the "drug deal" that the "Three Amigos" were scheming and so she had to be removed to let Rick Perry secure Ukrainian drilling rights for his donors and to make conspiracy theories come to life to make Trump look like Russia didn't help him win. ( they did)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's disgusting how all those politicians pat each other's back. They ALL did the great job and service to the country. Yeah, right.
> 
> She was Obama holdover. That alone is enough to replace her. Yet, she was badmouthing president that she was representing in Ukraine. That is another reason. So who was smearing whom in this case?
> She should've been fired the moment Trump walked into White House for simple reason that she was there during time that Ukrainians were working with DNC against Trump and she did nothing about it, even more, I think she had a role in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yovanovich has been in the State Dept since Reagan. Technically she's a Reagan holdover.
> 
> Oh, and the accusation that she was badmouthing Trump comes from a bunch of people paid off by Dmytro Firtash, who is currently fighting extradition to the US for Ukrainian Corruption. As was said in the hearing, you can't fight corruption without pissing off corrupt people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, let's say she didn't badmouth Trump.
> 
> Tell me, what Ambassador Yovanovich did when she learned that DNC is working with Ukrainians to dig dirt on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What DNC working with Ukrainians to dig dirt on Trump?  Can I have a little more information on that?
Click to expand...


What, you didn't know that Ukraine admitted their involvement and meddling in US elections?

*Ukraine Court Rules Manafort Disclosure Caused ‘Meddling’ in U.S. Election - NYTimes*
*Ukrainian efforts to sabotage Trump backfire - Politico
*
Now, tell me, why would Ukraine work with DNC against Trump, and in favor of Hillary Clinton?


----------



## Ame®icano

NotYourBody said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is covering up his real reason for getting her out of office.  Next week, it comes very clear.  It's not going to be a good month for Rump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't need a reason to get her out of office. He can fire her for being Barry's holdover, or no reason at all.
> 
> There were no smears. It's just made up to give her something to complain about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he fired Yovanovitch, that would alert the media so he recalled her.  She had to be remove because she would know immediately about the phone call, the freeze on military aid and the implications.  Also, if she were there it would be difficult to bring Giuliani into the picture. Giuliani was needed so Trump would not have to be involved in the deal.
> 
> If the House get's Giuliani in the witness chair, it will be all over for Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about? She was replaced two months before the phone call.
> 
> Why? Because president has right to do it. I'm surprised he didn't replaced the moment he stepped into office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would have been better if he did, but he's too damn stupid to do that.
Click to expand...


How many of us knew that Ukraine was meddling in US elections? 

If there wasn't Russian collusion hoax, or had Hillary won, we would never find out about it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Impeachment?????


----------



## colfax_m

Ame®icano said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read your link? He said it after Trump brought her up. Zelensky would do or say anything Trump wanted him to...Trump was extorting him after all.
> 
> Why would the State Department tell Yovanovich that she did nothing wrong if she had lost the confidence of the host country?
> 
> We know how this played out. Yovanovich pushed back against the "drug deal" that the "Three Amigos" were scheming and so she had to be removed to let Rick Perry secure Ukrainian drilling rights for his donors and to make conspiracy theories come to life to make Trump look like Russia didn't help him win. ( they did)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's disgusting how all those politicians pat each other's back. They ALL did the great job and service to the country. Yeah, right.
> 
> She was Obama holdover. That alone is enough to replace her. Yet, she was badmouthing president that she was representing in Ukraine. That is another reason. So who was smearing whom in this case?
> She should've been fired the moment Trump walked into White House for simple reason that she was there during time that Ukrainians were working with DNC against Trump and she did nothing about it, even more, I think she had a role in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yovanovich has been in the State Dept since Reagan. Technically she's a Reagan holdover.
> 
> Oh, and the accusation that she was badmouthing Trump comes from a bunch of people paid off by Dmytro Firtash, who is currently fighting extradition to the US for Ukrainian Corruption. As was said in the hearing, you can't fight corruption without pissing off corrupt people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, let's say she didn't badmouth Trump.
> 
> Tell me, what Ambassador Yovanovich did when she learned that DNC is working with Ukrainians to dig dirt on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What DNC working with Ukrainians to dig dirt on Trump?  Can I have a little more information on that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What, you didn't know that Ukraine admitted their involvement and meddling in US elections?
> 
> Now, tell me, why would Ukraine work with DNC against Trump, and in favor of Hillary Clinton?
Click to expand...


The two Ukrainians you referenced that were convicted of "meddling" in the US election had their convictions overturned. No one ever mentions that. 

What exactly are you accusing Ukraine of doing to help against Trump? Do you even know?


----------



## Baz Ares




----------



## JoeMoma

IM2 said:


> *"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*
> 
> It is against the law to ask a foreign government to investigate your political rival. Get that through your think skulls Trumpers. Stop being disingenuous.


Is it really, or is that something recently made up since Trump has been in office?  In other words, what is the statute that says that?


----------



## g5000

karpenter said:


> Aid Had Until Sep 30 To Be Released
> Trump Released It Sept 11


_After _the whistleblower complaint went public!



karpenter said:


> With-Out Confirmation Of Any Investigation
> No QPQ, No Bribery, No Extortion
> No Case


If I tried to shoot you in the head and missed, then your illogic says I committed no crime.

Do you see how stupid that argument is?


----------



## The Purge

*NSC's Lt. Col. Alexander Vindman: 'I'm responsible for Ukraine. I'm the most knowledgeable'*

The public on Tuesday will get its first look at Army Lt. Col. Alexander Vindman in action.

And if he follows his closed-door testimony, he will knock his commander in chief while retelling his version of potentially damning conversations with a Trump ambassador.

“I’m the director for Ukraine,” Col. Vindman told the joint House impeachment panel on Oct. 29. “I’m responsible for Ukraine. I’m the most knowledgeable. I’m the authority for Ukraine for the National Security Council and the White House.”

“I’m certainly not the president of the United States,” he said at another point, when asked by a Republican whether he intervened to discourage Ukrainian officials from cooperating in a corruption investigation requested by President Trump...

~snip~

Col. Vindman, his uniform brimming with medals as he entered the House committee’s special compartmental information facility, has won favorable coverage in The New York Times and other liberal media, as well as praise from Democrats wanting to impeach Mr. Trump.

When House Foreign Affairs Committee Chairman Eliot L. Engel, New York Democrat, questioned the officer, he started by saying, “Have you received commendations and awards for your prior service?”

Col. Vindman, 44, then took the committee on a tour of his ribbons,...

~snip~

Col. Vindman, while touting himself as the supreme Ukraine authority, could not remember the name of Kyiv’s charge d’affaires, who is serving as the highest-ranking diplomat in Washington.

“I know the guy. I met with him a few times. His last name escapes me at the moment,” he said.

Col. Vindman also erroneously credited President Barack Obama with sending the first lethal battlefield aid to Ukraine in the form of advanced Army Javelin anti-armor weapons.

In a hallmark decision, it was Mr. Trump who approved the transfer, which took place in March 2018.

(Excerpt) Read more at washingtontimes.com ...

------------ 

This guy is a complete narcissist who has delusions of grandeur BUT can't remember shit that the average Joe knows that keeps up with politics....Court Marshall  the traitor!


----------



## BlindBoo

lennypartiv said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> The President, Vice President and all civil Officers of the United States, shall be removed from Office on *Impeachment* for, and Conviction of, Treason, Bribery, or other high Crimes and Misdemeanors.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine eventually got the aid.  There are no grounds for impeachment.
Click to expand...


The second break in failed to replace the non-working phone taps and CREEP didn't get any information from the attempted wire tapping of the DNC.


----------



## The Original Tree

HappyJoy said:


> ^Certifiable.



*Maybe you should do some research in to why The Obama Administration was doing things with Russian Energy Companies in The Ukraine and why they were funneling money to Soros NGOs through our Ukraine Embassy to the tune of Billions of Dollars no one can find where the money went.

Then you should ask yourself why our Ukraine Embassy was involved in propagating The Dirty Dossier, and why they were in contact with The Kremlin regularly.

And maybe you should ask yourself why it was so important for Joe Biden to get investigations in to Burisma and his son and George Soros shut down.

Then ask yourself why when an Anti-Corruption government got elected in the Ukraine why so many Ukranians fled to Russia including those who were "Associates of Hunter Biden"*


----------



## froggy

NotYourBody said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Everyone knows how Trump runs his mouth they accept that *and go on the Democrats are Desperately Seeking a way to get rid of their competition they're so scared of four more years of trump
> 
> 
> 
> But your dim why would you
> 
> That is a big pasture full of bullshit right there. Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> I do not excuse Trump's words as just him running his mouth. He is the President. What he says matters. If he wanted that kind of grade school nonsense, he should have stayed in the business of bankrupting Trump branded companies instead of trying (and failing spectacularly) to be President of the United States.
> 
> Nancy was right. Trump is in way over his head and has no idea how to do the job.
Click to expand...


----------



## bendog

BlindBoo said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> The President, Vice President and all civil Officers of the United States, shall be removed from Office on *Impeachment* for, and Conviction of, Treason, Bribery, or other high Crimes and Misdemeanors.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine eventually got the aid.  There are no grounds for impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The second break in failed to replace the non-working phone taps and CREEP didn't get any information from the attempted wire tapping of the DNC.
Click to expand...

Failure is not a defense to breaking the law.  But again all Trump had to do was say "oops, my bad.  I take it back."

even my wife lets me use that.


----------



## froggy

NotYourBody said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Everyone knows how Trump runs his mouth they accept that *and go on the Democrats are Desperately Seeking a way to get rid of their competition they're so scared of four more years of trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently everyone knew him before they elected him in that should tell you something
> 
> That is a big pasture full of bullshit right there. Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> I do not excuse Trump's words as just him running his mouth. He is the President. What he says matters. If he wanted that kind of grade school nonsense, he should have stayed in the business of bankrupting Trump branded companies instead of trying (and failing spectacularly) to be President of the United States.
> 
> Nancy was right. Trump is in way over his head and has no idea how to do the job.
Click to expand...


----------



## WEATHER53

The Purge said:


> *NSC's Lt. Col. Alexander Vindman: 'I'm responsible for Ukraine. I'm the most knowledgeable'*
> 
> The public on Tuesday will get its first look at Army Lt. Col. Alexander Vindman in action.
> 
> And if he follows his closed-door testimony, he will knock his commander in chief while retelling his version of potentially damning conversations with a Trump ambassador.
> 
> “I’m the director for Ukraine,” Col. Vindman told the joint House impeachment panel on Oct. 29. “I’m responsible for Ukraine. I’m the most knowledgeable. I’m the authority for Ukraine for the National Security Council and the White House.”
> 
> “I’m certainly not the president of the United States,” he said at another point, when asked by a Republican whether he intervened to discourage Ukrainian officials from cooperating in a corruption investigation requested by President Trump...
> 
> ~snip~
> 
> Col. Vindman, his uniform brimming with medals as he entered the House committee’s special compartmental information facility, has won favorable coverage in The New York Times and other liberal media, as well as praise from Democrats wanting to impeach Mr. Trump.
> 
> When House Foreign Affairs Committee Chairman Eliot L. Engel, New York Democrat, questioned the officer, he started by saying, “Have you received commendations and awards for your prior service?”
> 
> Col. Vindman, 44, then took the committee on a tour of his ribbons,...
> 
> ~snip~
> 
> Col. Vindman, while touting himself as the supreme Ukraine authority, could not remember the name of Kyiv’s charge d’affaires, who is serving as the highest-ranking diplomat in Washington.
> 
> “I know the guy. I met with him a few times. His last name escapes me at the moment,” he said.
> 
> Col. Vindman also erroneously credited President Barack Obama with sending the first lethal battlefield aid to Ukraine in the form of advanced Army Javelin anti-armor weapons.
> 
> In a hallmark decision, it was Mr. Trump who approved the transfer, which took place in March 2018.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at washingtontimes.com ...
> 
> ------------
> 
> This guy is a complete narcissist who has delusions of grandeur BUT can't remember shit that the average Joe knows that keeps up with politics....Court Marshall  the traitor!


I remember Vinkman from Ghostbusters. 
Just another one who is sure he knows better than his boss so elected to ignore and now dispute him. How well does that work in the real world? Bunch of sanctimonious know it alls


----------



## g5000

lennypartiv said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> The President, Vice President and all civil Officers of the United States, shall be removed from Office on *Impeachment* for, and Conviction of, Treason, Bribery, or other high Crimes and Misdemeanors.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine eventually got the aid.  There are no grounds for impeachment.
Click to expand...

They did not get the aid until the whistleblower complaint went public.

If I shot at your head with the intention to kill you, and I missed, did I not commit a crime?

That's the kind of illogic you are using.


----------



## OldLady

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really,  A Trump over calling Bill Clinton a rapist.  Who did he rape?  Did you forget Trump's rape accusation of a 14 year old?  Really?
> 
> What US investigation did Trump ask for help with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that everyone else knows.....except you, RealDumb.
> 
> 
> *Clinton Misogyny - Sex*
> Juanita Broaddrick (AR)- rape
> Eileen Wellstone (Oxford) - rape
> Elizabeth Ward Gracen - rape - quid pro quo, post incident intimidation
> Regina Hopper Blakely - "forced himself on her, biting, bruising her"
> Kathleen Willey (WH) - sexual assault, intimidations, threats
> Sandra Allen James (DC) - sexual assault
> 22 Year Old 1972 (Yale) - sexual assault
> Kathy Bradshaw (AK) - sexual assault
> Cristy Zercher - unwelcomed sexual advance, intimidations
> Paula Jones (AR) - unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> Carolyn Moffet -unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> 1974 student at University of Arkansas - unwelcomed physical contact
> 1978-1980 - seven complaints per Arkansas state troopers
> Monica Lewinsky - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Gennifer Flowers - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Dolly Kyle Browning - post incident character assault
> Sally Perdue - post incident threats
> Betty Dalton - rebuffed his advances, married to one of his supporters
> Denise Reeder - apologetic note scanned
> http://www.alamo-girl.com/0262.htm
> 
> 
> And...just recently: "Leslie Millwee says that on two of the alleged occasions, Clinton groped her while he rubbed himself against her and reached climax."  EXCLUSIVE VIDEO INTERVIEW: New Bill Clinton Sexual Assault Accuser Goes Public for the First Time | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> And the Liberal elites have admitted what we on the right have said for decades.
> 
> 
> 1. Had it not been for Trump's election....none of this would be happening!
> With Hillary running, the whole rape-apologist program of the Democrats came to the forefront....and they had to pretend that Trump was on the same level (the gutter) as Bill 'the rapist' Clinton.
> 
> Here's the 'divide:' the Democrats with at least a double digit IQ are ready to admit the truth, the rape history that the Right has been revealing about Clinton for...what....decades.
> 
> You, a total dunce, are still fighting the war you've lost.
> 
> 2. Which Liberal outlets are now admitting what we on the Right have said for decades?
> 
> The New York Times
> 
> MSNBC
> 
> The Atlantic
> 
> Slate
> 
> 
> Vox
> 
> 
> 
> Politico
> 
> 
> 
> "So the recent wave of liberals “reckoning” with Bill Clinton’s sexual offenses should be put into proper context. It is not the beginning of the end for the Clintons atop the Democratic Party. It’s just the end.
> 
> ….the mea culpas from Bill’s defenders proliferating through lefty media, from the New York Times to Politico to Vox, are anything but brave. They’re convenient."                                                                                    https://nypost.com/2017/11/16/dems-...ses-is-the-final-nail-in-the-clintons-coffin/
> 
> 
> 
> 3. On the other side....lying low-life imbeciles.....you.....who can't keep up with the program.
> 
> 
> 
> “Maher asked, "Could Bill Clinton, if he had done what he did in 1998, survive today or would his own party have thrown him under the bus?"
> 
> Farrow explained, "Bill Clinton is a different conversation. He has been credibly accused of rape. That is nothing to do with gray areas. That is, you know, I think the Juanita Broadderick claim has been overdue for revisiting."
> 
> Farrow also said that he is "heartened by the fact that people now routinely express outrage about Bill Clinton and particularly those more serious allegations about him." Ronan Farrow Says Juanita Broaddrick's Rape Claim Against Bill Clinton Should Be Revisited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything....ANYTHING.....you Leftists have been right about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link? What indication do you have that Zelinsky didn't "care" for the ambassador?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Facts First: *_Volodymyr_ _Zelensky did say Yovanovitch’s attitude was “far from the best”
> 
> Fact check: Trump tweets Ukraine's president spoke unfavorably of Yovanovitch. Here's what we know._
> 
> There you go, dumbass!  You should have already known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Trump told him she was bad news, and he agreed.  Kissy kissy.
> 
> _Zelensky said, “It was great that you were the first one who told me that she was a bad ambassador because I agree with you 100%.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where is your link to that statement?  Oh, you just made that up also!
> 
> You dumbasses couldn't get your own names right without talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I assumed you'd read the transcript of The Call by now.  Page 4, halfway down.
> https://media.washtimes.com/media/misc/2019/09/25/transcript.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass!  My quote was Zelensky's statement FROM the f-ing transcript, you ignorant POS!
> 
> It was the very next line.  There is no significance to your statement when paired with my quote.  Nothing burgers for every libtard!
Click to expand...

You're obviously drunk or something.  Not going to bother with you when you can't parse simple English and are letting the spit fly for nothing.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

NotYourBody said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Everyone knows how Trump runs his mouth they accept that *and go on the Democrats are Desperately Seeking a way to get rid of their competition they're so scared of four more years of trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a big pasture full of bullshit right there. Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> I do not excuse Trump's words as just him running his mouth. He is the President. What he says matters. If he wanted that kind of grade school nonsense, he should have stayed in the business of bankrupting Trump branded companies instead of trying (and failing spectacularly) to be President of the United States.
> 
> Nancy was right. Trump is in way over his head and has no idea how to do the job.
Click to expand...


If that was really the case, let's hope that future Presidents have no idea how to do the job.


----------



## flack

Pelosi will close this clown show down in January with the excuse that it is too close to the election and we will let the people decide. All smoke and mirrors.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your side lost the election, IM2, move on and vote him out in a year.
> No laws have been broken and Schiff and Pelosi know it, they are just trying to muddy the waters for
> the inept and confused.  Your stable of mules couldn't win an election for dog catcher....and they know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R) nutters need to move on from that tired old excuse.   if that happened, then y'all could finally stop bring up hillary everytime you hafta defend donny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this plan.
> 
> If the Democrats were actually clever.......they'd hold the hearings......*and then vote not to impeach.*
> 
> Why?
> a. they know the Republican Senate is a dead end for the ploy
> b. independent voters have made clear that they are sick of the charade
> c. the only hope is to damage Trump for the election....and they can see that it isn't working
> d. they realize that if it gets to the Senate.....the Republicans can recall not just the same 'witnesses'...and ask what they want
> and when they want....
> e. but they can call Schiff to testify!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they could one up the Senate by not impeaching Trump and saying they will leave it to the voters to decide.  However, that won't work. Trump would claim a victory stating it was another democrat witch hunt to discredit him.  I think the democrats have gone too far to back down now.
> 
> Also, there are a lot of witness yet to testify and there may be more.  Unlike last week's witnesses, the upcoming witnesses are much closer to Trump which means they could make things a lot worse for Trump such that a Senate acquittal might be impossible.  If republican senators see Trump as a looser, they will desert him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if the Leftists want the Republican Senate to question those witnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see if the republican senate demands all documents and witnesses Trump has blocked be unblocked.
Click to expand...


Let's see if they subpoena the so-called whistleblower to testify along with who in the White House provided him the information.  That's when the crowd will stand up and cheer.


----------



## karpenter

g5000 said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aid Had Until Sep 30 To Be Released
> Trump Released It Sept 11
> 
> 
> 
> _After _the whistleblower complaint went public!
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> With-Out Confirmation Of Any Investigation
> No QPQ, No Bribery, No Extortion
> No Case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I tried to shoot you in the head and missed, then your illogic says I committed no crime.
> 
> Do you see how stupid that argument is?
Click to expand...

A-hem...
The Impeachment Is Crumbling On The Witness Stand
By The 'Witnesses' _Democrats_ Are Calling
You Can Watch It On C-Span
See How Your Sources Are Apparently Lying To You

Impeachment Will Not Come To A Vote
If It Does, It Will Be Defeated On The Floor Of The House
And Senate Will Never See It


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming.  Usually they put their strongest witnesses up first.  They shot their load.  It's over.  What we were treated to was several people who stated in front of Congress they had no first hand knowledge about anything with Trump and the supposed bribery, or quid pro quo, or whatever term they are calming now.  But here's the stupidity of all this:
> 
> First off, a President delaying funds is not an impeachable offense.  Secondly, you can't bribe or blackmail (another lib word going around) a person when the so called subject has no idea they are being bribed.  Thirdly, Trump never got anything in return either before or after the funds were released.  Fourth of course, nobody can claim Trump was using bribery in effort to promote his campaign, because nobody knows who he'll be running against yet.  Lastly, the best thing for Trump would be to have Biden as his opponent.  I can't think of anybody more confused, more out of touch in that pathetic Democrat lineup than Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, jackass, why would the President of the Ukraine admit he accepted a bribe?  Second, why would he piss off Trump when Trump controlled the funding.
> 
> Using funds to try to bribe a foreign official is illegal
> 
> Biden was leading in the polls.  Joe Biden was the centrist.  He was kicking Trumps ass in e ery poll.
> 
> Nice Try but Trump is toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress controls funding you moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And T-Rump tried to circumvent congress you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Trump's fake emergency to steal money from the soldiers you liars claim to like to build his stupid wall?
Click to expand...


How did he steal it?  If not for Trump, the money would not be there at all.  The military is still better funded than if Democrats had been in charge.


----------



## Faun

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> More bad news for the Orange Ogre
> 
> House Investigating Whether Trump Lied To Mueller In U.S. Russia Probe | HuffPost


That will never hold up. Saying in 2019 he didn't recall a conversation someone else recalled having with him in 2016 is not a provable lie. It's entirely possible he didn't recall that.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

flack said:


> Pelosi will close this clown show down in January with the excuse that it is too close to the election and we will let the people decide. All smoke and mirrors.



Either that, or she'll announce that she doesn't have the Democrat votes to pass it.  Something tells me she and Schiff Face don't want this to make it to the Senate, because in the Senate, Mitch calls the shots--not her or Schiff.


----------



## g5000

karpenter said:


> A-hem...
> The Impeachment Is Crumbling On The Witness Stand
> By The 'Witnesses' _Democrats_ Are Calling
> You Can Watch It On C-Span
> See How Your Sources Are Apparently Lying To You
> 
> Impeachment Will Not Come To A Vote
> If It Does, It Will Be Defeated On The Floor Of The House
> And Senate Will Never See It


----------



## froggy

Faun said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> More bad news for the Orange Ogre
> 
> House Investigating Whether Trump Lied To Mueller In U.S. Russia Probe | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> That will never hold up. Saying in 2019 he didn't recall a conversation someone else recalled having with him in 2016 is not a provable lie. It's entirely possible he didn't recall that.
Click to expand...

The Dems are a joke desperately desperately looking for a way out


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, jackass, why would the President of the Ukraine admit he accepted a bribe?  Second, why would he piss off Trump when Trump controlled the funding.
> 
> Using funds to try to bribe a foreign official is illegal
> 
> Biden was leading in the polls.  Joe Biden was the centrist.  He was kicking Trumps ass in e ery poll.
> 
> Nice Try but Trump is toast.
> 
> 
> 
> Congress controls funding you moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And T-Rump tried to circumvent congress you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Trump's fake emergency to steal money from the soldiers you liars claim to like to build his stupid wall?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did he steal it?  If not for Trump, the money would not be there at all.  The military is still better funded than if Democrats had been in charge.
Click to expand...


U.S. military spending 2000-2018  | Statista

Congress said it was military monery.  Fat Ass Donnie took some of it.  i.e. stole it.


----------



## RealDave

flack said:


> Pelosi will close this clown show down in January with the excuse that it is too close to the election and we will let the people decide. All smoke and mirrors.


Flack is in one of his drunken stupors after a wild nite watching porn in his theater room with a few brewskis.


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Everyone knows how Trump runs his mouth they accept that *and go on the Democrats are Desperately Seeking a way to get rid of their competition they're so scared of four more years of trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a big pasture full of bullshit right there. Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> I do not excuse Trump's words as just him running his mouth. He is the President. What he says matters. If he wanted that kind of grade school nonsense, he should have stayed in the business of bankrupting Trump branded companies instead of trying (and failing spectacularly) to be President of the United States.
> 
> Nancy was right. Trump is in way over his head and has no idea how to do the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was really the case, let's hope that future Presidents have no idea how to do the job.
Click to expand...

What job do you think has done?

He borrowed 1.5 trillion to hand out tax cuts to the wealthy & well off corporations & all it has done is run up the deficit.


----------



## flack

Ray From Cleveland said:


> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi will close this clown show down in January with the excuse that it is too close to the election and we will let the people decide. All smoke and mirrors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either that, or she'll announce that she doesn't have the Democrat votes to pass it.  Something tells me she and Schiff Face don't want this to make it to the Senate, because in the Senate, Mitch calls the shots--not her or Schiff.
Click to expand...

They have 13 days till the House closes down for the holidays. They won't be back till January. There are to many democrats that have the possibility of losing their seats. This is polling badly for the libs. I think they will use the holiday recess to let it fade away.


----------



## flack

RealDave said:


> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi will close this clown show down in January with the excuse that it is too close to the election and we will let the people decide. All smoke and mirrors.
> 
> 
> 
> Flack is in one of his drunken stupors after a wild nite watching porn in his theater room with a few brewskis.
Click to expand...

Actually I just got back from D.C. Dave you ever see any of the old gang on here?


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just have to laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind her, dementia is taking it's toll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.  Making direct quotes of what people said is crazy, while gifs of little creatures laughing is the epitome of realistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's this?
> 
> *“Jim Jordan: ‘No One Has Testified That There Has Been a Quid Pro Quo’*
> 
> …Democrats failed to prove a quid pro quo took place during President Donald Trump's call with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky.
> 
> "No one's testified there's been a quid pro quo," Jordan explained. "Everyone's got second, third, fourth-hand information. Mr. Morrison, who was on the call, said he didn't think anything was improper or illegal in the call. Ms. Williams didn't think anything improper or illegal happened in the call."
> 
> The congressman reminded Brennan of one important tidbit, the same one he has made in the past: the four facts surround the call have not changed.
> 
> "That's the funny thing about facts. They don't change.
> 
> 1.The fact that we have the transcript and there was no linkage of any type of assertion of dollars for an investigation on the call.
> 
> 2.We have the two guys on the call. President Trump and President Zelensky said no pressure and no linkage," he explained.
> 
> 3.  "My point is that he [Zelensky] didn't know that their aid was held up at the time of the call.
> 
> 4. And, most importantly, they didn't do anything, any specific action or investigation to get the aid released."                                           Jim Jordan: ‘No One Has Testified That There Has Been a Quid Pro Quo’
> 
> 
> 
> Better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so you attended a motaur races instead.
> 
> View attachment 290510
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wise of you not to engage, after the beatings I'm had to administer.
Click to expand...

 That will teach you not to run in circles screaming "OMG OMG OMG" upon seeing typos.


----------



## RealDave

flack said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi will close this clown show down in January with the excuse that it is too close to the election and we will let the people decide. All smoke and mirrors.
> 
> 
> 
> Flack is in one of his drunken stupors after a wild nite watching porn in his theater room with a few brewskis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I just got back from D.C. Dave you ever see any of the old gang on here?
Click to expand...

I have seen a couple or someone else using the same name.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Flopper said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Their own policy" is the policy of the United States as it had been for the past several years, supporting Ukraine's efforts to clean out the corrupt oligarchs subverting attempts at a fair and democratic government.  It was also the policy of the United States to support Ukraine militarily in its fight against Russian aggression.
> If the "boss" didn't like this policy, for whatever reason, he had every right to stand up and tell the State Department why and what he wanted done instead.  But Trump didn't do that, did he?  He got his private attorney and a bunch of thug friends to do it "under the table" and for the most part the current officials around the President closed their eyes to it and let it happen.  I'm grateful to the whistleblower and to the people who have testified to what happened.  Not because I couldn't cope with not having "my guy" elected, but because Trump is a crook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, had Trump had the 'whistleblower' arrested as a spy.....
> 
> 
> Obama did just that.
> 
> 
> The Obama administration had 8 whistleblowers. President Obama handled each one the same way - he had the FBI bust into their home, arrest them, and he then prosecuted them for espionage. Of course the biased media kept quiet and looked the other way. Their were a few exceptions. Here's one news report on it:
> 
> War on whistleblowers?
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did they blow the whistle on?  I watched the video and it never said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whistleblower claimed Donald Trump solicited a foreign country  to help intervene in the 2020 election and that the White House sought to cover it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And to date there has been no evidence presented to support that claim.  The evidence that has been presented so far shows Obama was just as worried about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine but tries to hide the facts from the public and President Trump is determined to expose the facts to the public.
> 
> Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is plenty of impeachment worthy evidence. The White House memo recording Donald Trump’s July phone conversation with Volodymyr Zelenskiy is damning enough even without witnesses.  The witnesses we have heard so far have provided details following the phone call and leading up to the firing of the Ukraine ambassador without cause to clear the way for Juliana.  We heard the response of administration staff to the phone conversation.  Over the next couple of weeks we will hear from people in the White House.  A staff member in the OMB will testify as to the reason for freezing the military funds.  Sondland's testimony will confirm the Taylor testimony.  Others will testify to the securing of the memo of the conversation, the lack of required notification  to congress of freezing of the funds, and possible witness tampering.  Potentially, the most damning witness may be Bolton.
Click to expand...

Of course, none of this is anything but political gossip.  Marie Yovanovitch, the Ukraine ambassador who had been dismissed, testitfied the Obama administration  had also been concerned about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine and had tried to cover up the facts.  

Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits

The facts that President Trump also shared Obama's concerns about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine cannot possibly provide a rational basis for an impeachment inquiry, and the fact that Obama was so worried about what the Bidens were doing in Ukraine,certainly does provide a reasonable basis for an investigation and to investigate the actions of a possibly corrupt US official in a foreign country would require the cooperation of that country's government.  

If Obama's fears and Trump's suspicions that the Bidens acted corruptly in Ukraine are proved true by the investigation it would clearly benefit Trump and hurt the Democrats in next year's election, and that is the whole reason for the impeachment inquiry, because if the Democrats believed these suspicions of corrupt behavior  were baseless, the investigation would only help establish Biden as an honest man, which none of us really believe he is.  The very passion with which the Dems in Congress are pursuing this mishmash of political gossip to try to shape articles of impeachment is a testament to their fears that the investigations of the Bidens might show them both to be corrupt.


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind her, dementia is taking it's toll.
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  Making direct quotes of what people said is crazy, while gifs of little creatures laughing is the epitome of realistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's this?
> 
> *“Jim Jordan: ‘No One Has Testified That There Has Been a Quid Pro Quo’*
> 
> …Democrats failed to prove a quid pro quo took place during President Donald Trump's call with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky.
> 
> "No one's testified there's been a quid pro quo," Jordan explained. "Everyone's got second, third, fourth-hand information. Mr. Morrison, who was on the call, said he didn't think anything was improper or illegal in the call. Ms. Williams didn't think anything improper or illegal happened in the call."
> 
> The congressman reminded Brennan of one important tidbit, the same one he has made in the past: the four facts surround the call have not changed.
> 
> "That's the funny thing about facts. They don't change.
> 
> 1.The fact that we have the transcript and there was no linkage of any type of assertion of dollars for an investigation on the call.
> 
> 2.We have the two guys on the call. President Trump and President Zelensky said no pressure and no linkage," he explained.
> 
> 3.  "My point is that he [Zelensky] didn't know that their aid was held up at the time of the call.
> 
> 4. And, most importantly, they didn't do anything, any specific action or investigation to get the aid released."                                           Jim Jordan: ‘No One Has Testified That There Has Been a Quid Pro Quo’
> 
> 
> 
> Better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so you attended a motaur races instead.
> 
> View attachment 290510
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wise of you not to engage, after the beatings I'm had to administer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That will teach you not to run in circles screaming "OMG OMG OMG" upon seeing typos.
Click to expand...




Your comment has nothing to do with the item you linked it to.

Is this the result of your head injury?


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  Making direct quotes of what people said is crazy, while gifs of little creatures laughing is the epitome of realistic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's this?
> 
> *“Jim Jordan: ‘No One Has Testified That There Has Been a Quid Pro Quo’*
> 
> …Democrats failed to prove a quid pro quo took place during President Donald Trump's call with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky.
> 
> "No one's testified there's been a quid pro quo," Jordan explained. "Everyone's got second, third, fourth-hand information. Mr. Morrison, who was on the call, said he didn't think anything was improper or illegal in the call. Ms. Williams didn't think anything improper or illegal happened in the call."
> 
> The congressman reminded Brennan of one important tidbit, the same one he has made in the past: the four facts surround the call have not changed.
> 
> "That's the funny thing about facts. They don't change.
> 
> 1.The fact that we have the transcript and there was no linkage of any type of assertion of dollars for an investigation on the call.
> 
> 2.We have the two guys on the call. President Trump and President Zelensky said no pressure and no linkage," he explained.
> 
> 3.  "My point is that he [Zelensky] didn't know that their aid was held up at the time of the call.
> 
> 4. And, most importantly, they didn't do anything, any specific action or investigation to get the aid released."                                           Jim Jordan: ‘No One Has Testified That There Has Been a Quid Pro Quo’
> 
> 
> 
> Better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so you attended a motaur races instead.
> 
> View attachment 290510
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wise of you not to engage, after the beatings I'm had to administer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That will teach you not to run in circles screaming "OMG OMG OMG" upon seeing typos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment has nothing to do with the item you linked it to.
> 
> Is this the result of your head injury?
Click to expand...

 So you intended to post this?

"Wise of you not to engage, after the beatings I'm had to administer."

What does "I'm had to administer" mean?


----------



## flack

RealDave said:


> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi will close this clown show down in January with the excuse that it is too close to the election and we will let the people decide. All smoke and mirrors.
> 
> 
> 
> Flack is in one of his drunken stupors after a wild nite watching porn in his theater room with a few brewskis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I just got back from D.C. Dave you ever see any of the old gang on here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen a couple or someone else using the same name.
Click to expand...

Thanks. You are the only one I've seen.


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's this?
> 
> *“Jim Jordan: ‘No One Has Testified That There Has Been a Quid Pro Quo’*
> 
> …Democrats failed to prove a quid pro quo took place during President Donald Trump's call with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky.
> 
> "No one's testified there's been a quid pro quo," Jordan explained. "Everyone's got second, third, fourth-hand information. Mr. Morrison, who was on the call, said he didn't think anything was improper or illegal in the call. Ms. Williams didn't think anything improper or illegal happened in the call."
> 
> The congressman reminded Brennan of one important tidbit, the same one he has made in the past: the four facts surround the call have not changed.
> 
> "That's the funny thing about facts. They don't change.
> 
> 1.The fact that we have the transcript and there was no linkage of any type of assertion of dollars for an investigation on the call.
> 
> 2.We have the two guys on the call. President Trump and President Zelensky said no pressure and no linkage," he explained.
> 
> 3.  "My point is that he [Zelensky] didn't know that their aid was held up at the time of the call.
> 
> 4. And, most importantly, they didn't do anything, any specific action or investigation to get the aid released."                                           Jim Jordan: ‘No One Has Testified That There Has Been a Quid Pro Quo’
> 
> 
> 
> Better?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so you attended a motaur races instead.
> 
> View attachment 290510
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wise of you not to engage, after the beatings I'm had to administer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That will teach you not to run in circles screaming "OMG OMG OMG" upon seeing typos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment has nothing to do with the item you linked it to.
> 
> Is this the result of your head injury?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you intended to post this?
> 
> "Wise of you not to engage, after the beatings I'm had to administer."
> 
> What does "I'm had to administer" mean?
Click to expand...



You couldn't read the name "Jordan" and now you imagine (I almost said 'think') that your last post was in any way related to what I wrote....


Your best hope is to sign on to one of those concussion lawsuits....


----------



## froggy

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Everyone knows how Trump runs his mouth they accept that *and go on the Democrats are Desperately Seeking a way to get rid of their competition they're so scared of four more years of trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a big pasture full of bullshit right there. Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> I do not excuse Trump's words as just him running his mouth. He is the President. What he says matters. If he wanted that kind of grade school nonsense, he should have stayed in the business of bankrupting Trump branded companies instead of trying (and failing spectacularly) to be President of the United States.
> 
> Nancy was right. Trump is in way over his head and has no idea how to do the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was really the case, let's hope that future Presidents have no idea how to do the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What job do you think has done?
> 
> He borrowed 1.5 trillion to hand out tax cuts to the wealthy & well off corporations & all it has done is run up the deficit.
Click to expand...

Higher wages for struggling Americans is a great thing


----------



## froggy

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Everyone knows how Trump runs his mouth they accept that *and go on the Democrats are Desperately Seeking a way to get rid of their competition they're so scared of four more years of trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a big pasture full of bullshit right there. Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> I do not excuse Trump's words as just him running his mouth. He is the President. What he says matters. If he wanted that kind of grade school nonsense, he should have stayed in the business of bankrupting Trump branded companies instead of trying (and failing spectacularly) to be President of the United States.
> 
> Nancy was right. Trump is in way over his head and has no idea how to do the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was really the case, let's hope that future Presidents have no idea how to do the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What job do you think has done?
> 
> He borrowed 1.5 trillion to hand out tax cuts to the wealthy & well off corporations & all it has done is run up the deficit.
Click to expand...

A noticeable jump in jobs
Fewer  americans on food stamps
But to sum it up the Democrats have not done anything since Trump took office except waste tax dollars.


----------



## PoliticalChic

froggy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Everyone knows how Trump runs his mouth they accept that *and go on the Democrats are Desperately Seeking a way to get rid of their competition they're so scared of four more years of trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a big pasture full of bullshit right there. Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> I do not excuse Trump's words as just him running his mouth. He is the President. What he says matters. If he wanted that kind of grade school nonsense, he should have stayed in the business of bankrupting Trump branded companies instead of trying (and failing spectacularly) to be President of the United States.
> 
> Nancy was right. Trump is in way over his head and has no idea how to do the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was really the case, let's hope that future Presidents have no idea how to do the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What job do you think has done?
> 
> He borrowed 1.5 trillion to hand out tax cuts to the wealthy & well off corporations & all it has done is run up the deficit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A noticeable jump in jobs
> Fewer  americans on food stamps
> But to sum it up the Democrats have not done anything since Trump took office except waste tax dollars.
Click to expand...



Kinda' like this?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

toomuchtime_ said:


> Of course, none of this is anything but political gossip. Marie Yovanovitch, the Ukraine ambassador who had been dismissed, testitfied the Obama administration had also been concerned about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine and had tried to cover up the facts.


Did Obama try to bribe the president of Ukraine?


----------



## The Purge

Adam Schiff Urges Due Process For... ......Terrorists.....But FUCK TRUMP!!!!!!!!!!


Without the DemonRAT HYPOCRISY, THEY HAVE NOTHING!!!!


----------



## The Purge

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, none of this is anything but political gossip. Marie Yovanovitch, the Ukraine ambassador who had been dismissed, testitfied the Obama administration had also been concerned about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine and had tried to cover up the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Obama try to bribe the president of Ukraine?
Click to expand...

As Jojo STATED IN HIS VIDEO...DON'T  BELIEVE, CALL OBOZO!!!

Defacto bribe AND EXTORTION by the Surrender Monkey


How pathetic these subversives are!!!!!. Brought to you courtesy of Joe " The World's Dumbest Politician and Sexual Abuser" Biden.....want to see the video AGAIN?????


----------



## CrusaderFrank

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, none of this is anything but political gossip. Marie Yovanovitch, the Ukraine ambassador who had been dismissed, testitfied the Obama administration had also been concerned about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine and had tried to cover up the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Obama try to bribe the president of Ukraine?
Click to expand...

Absolutely!  Biden is on tape confessing to it


----------



## jc456

OldLady said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really,  A Trump over calling Bill Clinton a rapist.  Who did he rape?  Did you forget Trump's rape accusation of a 14 year old?  Really?
> 
> What US investigation did Trump ask for help with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that everyone else knows.....except you, RealDumb.
> 
> 
> *Clinton Misogyny - Sex*
> Juanita Broaddrick (AR)- rape
> Eileen Wellstone (Oxford) - rape
> Elizabeth Ward Gracen - rape - quid pro quo, post incident intimidation
> Regina Hopper Blakely - "forced himself on her, biting, bruising her"
> Kathleen Willey (WH) - sexual assault, intimidations, threats
> Sandra Allen James (DC) - sexual assault
> 22 Year Old 1972 (Yale) - sexual assault
> Kathy Bradshaw (AK) - sexual assault
> Cristy Zercher - unwelcomed sexual advance, intimidations
> Paula Jones (AR) - unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> Carolyn Moffet -unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> 1974 student at University of Arkansas - unwelcomed physical contact
> 1978-1980 - seven complaints per Arkansas state troopers
> Monica Lewinsky - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Gennifer Flowers - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Dolly Kyle Browning - post incident character assault
> Sally Perdue - post incident threats
> Betty Dalton - rebuffed his advances, married to one of his supporters
> Denise Reeder - apologetic note scanned
> http://www.alamo-girl.com/0262.htm
> 
> 
> And...just recently: "Leslie Millwee says that on two of the alleged occasions, Clinton groped her while he rubbed himself against her and reached climax."  EXCLUSIVE VIDEO INTERVIEW: New Bill Clinton Sexual Assault Accuser Goes Public for the First Time | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> And the Liberal elites have admitted what we on the right have said for decades.
> 
> 
> 1. Had it not been for Trump's election....none of this would be happening!
> With Hillary running, the whole rape-apologist program of the Democrats came to the forefront....and they had to pretend that Trump was on the same level (the gutter) as Bill 'the rapist' Clinton.
> 
> Here's the 'divide:' the Democrats with at least a double digit IQ are ready to admit the truth, the rape history that the Right has been revealing about Clinton for...what....decades.
> 
> You, a total dunce, are still fighting the war you've lost.
> 
> 2. Which Liberal outlets are now admitting what we on the Right have said for decades?
> 
> The New York Times
> 
> MSNBC
> 
> The Atlantic
> 
> Slate
> 
> 
> Vox
> 
> 
> 
> Politico
> 
> 
> 
> "So the recent wave of liberals “reckoning” with Bill Clinton’s sexual offenses should be put into proper context. It is not the beginning of the end for the Clintons atop the Democratic Party. It’s just the end.
> 
> ….the mea culpas from Bill’s defenders proliferating through lefty media, from the New York Times to Politico to Vox, are anything but brave. They’re convenient."                                                                                    https://nypost.com/2017/11/16/dems-...ses-is-the-final-nail-in-the-clintons-coffin/
> 
> 
> 
> 3. On the other side....lying low-life imbeciles.....you.....who can't keep up with the program.
> 
> 
> 
> “Maher asked, "Could Bill Clinton, if he had done what he did in 1998, survive today or would his own party have thrown him under the bus?"
> 
> Farrow explained, "Bill Clinton is a different conversation. He has been credibly accused of rape. That is nothing to do with gray areas. That is, you know, I think the Juanita Broadderick claim has been overdue for revisiting."
> 
> Farrow also said that he is "heartened by the fact that people now routinely express outrage about Bill Clinton and particularly those more serious allegations about him." Ronan Farrow Says Juanita Broaddrick's Rape Claim Against Bill Clinton Should Be Revisited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything....ANYTHING.....you Leftists have been right about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link? What indication do you have that Zelinsky didn't "care" for the ambassador?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Facts First: *_Volodymyr_ _Zelensky did say Yovanovitch’s attitude was “far from the best”
> 
> Fact check: Trump tweets Ukraine's president spoke unfavorably of Yovanovitch. Here's what we know._
> 
> There you go, dumbass!  You should have already known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Trump told him she was bad news, and he agreed.  Kissy kissy.
> 
> _Zelensky said, “It was great that you were the first one who told me that she was a bad ambassador because I agree with you 100%.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just have to laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't mind her, dementia is taking it's toll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.  Making direct quotes of what people said is crazy, while gifs of little creatures laughing is the epitome of realistic.
Click to expand...

hahahahahahaha
you are the fool lady.  wow.  unless they taped the conversation, it becomes hearsay like any other form of hearsay.  You tell me they heard something different than what is in the transcript and that's fked up on your part darling.


----------



## jc456

NotYourBody said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Everyone knows how Trump runs his mouth they accept that *and go on the Democrats are Desperately Seeking a way to get rid of their competition they're so scared of four more years of trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a big pasture full of bullshit right there. Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> I do not excuse Trump's words as just him running his mouth. He is the President. What he says matters. If he wanted that kind of grade school nonsense, he should have stayed in the business of bankrupting Trump branded companies instead of trying (and failing spectacularly) to be President of the United States.
> 
> Nancy was right. Trump is in way over his head and has no idea how to do the job.
Click to expand...

ohhh no.....


----------



## jc456

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another note for the Trumpettes attempting to excuse their vote for Trump by throwing out these allocations of sexual misconduct with Bill Clinton.
> 
> 1)  Nearly all of this came to light after Clinton's second election.
> 2) We knew about Trump before the election
> 3)  I never voted for Bill Clinton
> 4) You voted for a man that you knew had over 25 accusations including child rape & him on tape talking about groping women.
> 
> so please.  Shut the fuck up about Bill Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> they're all factual.  I use only facts.  You, naw.  Hey but any day you can post up the thing that trump actually did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The topic is Trump. Deal with it
Click to expand...

did I mention anyone else?  hmmmm you ok Pinocchio?


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Facts First: *_Volodymyr_ _Zelensky did say Yovanovitch’s attitude was “far from the best”_
> 
> There you go, dumbass!  You should have already known.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read your link? He said it after Trump brought her up. Zelensky would do or say anything Trump wanted him to...Trump was extorting him after all.
> 
> Why would the State Department tell Yovanovich that she did nothing wrong if she had lost the confidence of the host country?
> 
> We know how this played out. Yovanovich pushed back against the "drug deal" that the "Three Amigos" were scheming and so she had to be removed to let Rick Perry secure Ukrainian drilling rights for his donors and to make conspiracy theories come to life to make Trump look like Russia didn't help him win. ( they did)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's disgusting how all those politicians pat each other's back. They ALL did the great job and service to the country. Yeah, right.
> 
> She was Obama holdover. That alone is enough to replace her. Yet, she was badmouthing president that she was representing in Ukraine. That is another reason. So who was smearing whom in this case?
> She should've been fired the moment Trump walked into White House for simple reason that she was there during time that Ukrainians were working with DNC against Trump and she did nothing about it, even more, I think she had a role in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yovanovich has been in the State Dept since Reagan. Technically she's a Reagan holdover.
> 
> Oh, and the accusation that she was badmouthing Trump comes from a bunch of people paid off by Dmytro Firtash, who is currently fighting extradition to the US for Ukrainian Corruption. As was said in the hearing, you can't fight corruption without pissing off corrupt people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was Obama's ambassador, dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yovanovitch is "well known in diplomatic circles for her measured demeanor and diligence in representing both Republican and Democratic administrations."[10] Yovanovitch was appointed U.S. Ambassador to Kyrgyzstan on November 20, 2004; she presented her credentials on February 4, 2005, and remained in this post until February 4, 2008.[1][11] Her nomination as ambassador to Kyrgyzstan was confirmed by the Senate on a voice vote.[12]
> 
> Yovanovitch was appointed U.S. Ambassador to Armenia on August 4, 2008; she presented her credentials on September 22, 2008, and remained in this post until June 9, 2011.[11] Her nomination as ambassador to Armenia was again confirmed by the Senate on a voice vote.[13] During confirmation hearings, Yovanovitch acknowledged that Turks had committed mass killings, rapes, and expulsions of Armenians between 1915 and 1923, calling this "one of the greatest tragedies of the 20th century," but, in line with U.S. policy, declined to use the phrase Armenian Genocide, saying that the use of this politically sensitive phrase was a policy decision that could be made only by the highest-ranking U.S. officials, namely President George W. Bush and Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice.[14]
> 
> While in Armenia, Yovanovitch pushed Armenian authorities to give fair treatment to Armenians arrested in post-election protests in 2008.[10] Yovanovitch received the Secretary's Diplomacy in Human Rights Award,[9] a department award honoring ambassadors who demonstrate "extraordinary commitment to defending human rights."[10]
> 
> Marie Yovanovitch - Wikipedia
> 
> She was GW Bush's ambassador also.
Click to expand...

and ..............   so   ..................  fking  ..................      what?


----------



## playtime

PoliticalChic said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Sounds good...but, then again, the Russia Hoax sounded good too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to keep up with their 'plans.'
> 
> 
> First collusion, collusion, collusion failed
> 
> Russia, Russia, Russia failed.
> 
> Obstruction, Obstruction, Obstruction failed.
> 
> Racist, Racist, Racist failed.
> 
> Impeach, Impeach, Impeach failed.
> 
> Recession, Recession, Recession failed.
> 
> Emoluments, 25th amendment, Stormy Daniels, lies about Charlottesville fine Nazis, Kurds, Ukraine, Quid Pro Quo, ‘lynching,’one after another lead balloons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In impeachment hearings, Donald Trump is the one blocking firsthand witnesses
> 
> The impeachment inquiry into the behavior of President Donald Trump has reached a public phase, giving the American people their first chance to reach their own judgments.
> 
> Two witnesses testified Wednesday before a House panel, including one who told of a cellphone call during which the president allegedly pushed to use America’s national security apparatus to do his own political dirty work.
> 
> Eight other witnesses have been scheduled. These include the U.S. diplomat on that call with Trump, at least one other person at the table listening in, and a decorated Army officer working for the National Security Council. But many others aren’t coming because the Trump administration is engaged in what could only be categorized as stonewalling.
> 
> The stonewalling can only contribute to the perception that the administration knows it did wrong and is trying to hide that fact as much as it can. Ultimately, refusal to cooperate with congressional subpoenas might itself be impeachable conduct.
> 
> In impeachment hearings, Donald Trump is the one blocking firsthand witnesses
> 
> This is obstruction. Nothing has failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now for actual obstruction of justice:
> 
> 
> 
> This was the only obstruction of justice: Hussein Obama prevented....obstructed.....law enforcement from arresting Hezbollah agents selling cocaine in the USA.
> *Iran told Obama to allow Hezbollah to sell cocaine *....$1 billion worth.....in the US......so he prevented the government from arresting and charging them.....
> 
> 
> 
> *"Project Cassandra* is an effort led by the United States Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) to undercut Hezbollah funding from illicit drug sources.[1]Launched in 2008, the project was said to be investigating the terrorist organization's funding.[2] According to the DEA, Hezbollah has become increasingly involved with drug trafficking and organized crime as a method of funding its activities.[3][4] The investigation was tracking how large sums of money were being laundered from the Americas, through Africa, and to Lebanon into Hezbollah's coffers.[5]
> 
> An investigative report published by _Politico_ in December 2017, described how, during the Obama administration, concerns regarding the Iran nuclear deal took precedence over the DEA project."
> Project Cassandra - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"The secret backstory of how Obama let Hezbollah off the hook*
> 
> _An ambitious U.S. task force targeting Hezbollah's billion-dollar criminal enterprise ran headlong into the White House's desire for a nuclear deal with Iran._
> 
> 
> In its determination to secure a nuclear deal with Iran, the Obama administration derailed an ambitious law enforcement campaign targeting drug trafficking by the Iranian-backed terrorist group Hezbollah, even as it was funneling cocaine into the United States, according to a POLITICO investigation.
> 
> The campaign, dubbed Project Cassandra, ….”
> The secret backstory of how Obama let Hezbollah off the hook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no disputing the facts: Hussein Obama obstructed justice in the service of Iran and Hezbollah.
> 
> 
> Hussein effectively gave them $1 billion dollars in drug money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to defend Trump on.
> 
> 
> Know who says so????
> 
> 
> 
> *“Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch Admits Having No Knowledge of Trump Criminal Activity*
> Former United States Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch admitted on Friday that she has no knowledge of President Donald Trump accepting bribes nor of the president being involved in any criminal activity.
> 
> “Do you have any information regarding the President of the United States accepting any bribes?” asked Rep. Chris Stewart (R-UT) of former Ambassador Yovanovitch.
> 
> “No,” replied Yovanovitch.
> 
> “Do you have any information regarding any criminal activity that the President of the United States has been involved with at all?” asked Rep. Stewart.
> 
> “No,” answered Yovanovitch.”
> Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch Admits Having No Knowledge of Trump Criminal Activity | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your face, boooooyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeee!!!!
Click to expand...


you know damn well that she is only a piece of the impeachable puzzle polchicky.

LOL!!!!!!!!   breitbart??????????

*Breitbart*
_*Has this Media Source failed a fact check?*_ *LET US KNOW HERE.*

Share:
*



*
*QUESTIONABLE SOURCE*
A questionable source exhibits _one or more_ of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no sourcing to credible information, a complete lack of transparency and/or is fake news. Fake News is the _deliberate attempt_ to publish hoaxes and/or disinformation for the purpose of profit or influence (Learn More). Sources listed in the Questionable Category _may_ be very untrustworthy and should be fact checked on a per article basis. Please note sources on this list _are not_ considered _fake news_ unless specifically written in the reasoning section for that source. See all Questionable sources.



*Overall, we rate Breitbart Questionable based on extreme right wing bias, publication of conspiracy theories and propaganda as well as numerous false claims.*
*Detailed Report*
Reasoning:* Extreme Right, Propaganda, Conspiracy, Failed Fact Checks*
Country: *USA*
World Press Freedom Rank: *USA 48/180
Breitbart - Media Bias/Fact Check
*
_bite meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> *"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*
> 
> It is against the law to ask a foreign government to investigate your political rival. Get that through your think skulls Trumpers. Stop being disingenuous.


point to that statute. making it up as you go along.  wow, it seems you have something invested in all of this.  what is that?


----------



## playtime

OKTexas said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> * McConnell Shuts Down Early Dismissal Option for Impeachment Articles, Says Senate Will ‘Have to Have a Trial’ *
> By Mairead McArdle
> November 13, 2019 4:10 PM
> Trump Impeachment -- Mitch McConnell Shuts Down Early Dismissal Option for Impeachment Articles | National Review
> 
> is devon nunes' cow on that there farm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I don't see the house even voting on articles. They don't want to commit political suicide.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> then you need to take them blinders off pussy cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should learn what "blinders" are before trying to use it in a sentence. Your ignorance is showing. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *have blinders on*
> *have blinders on*
> To be oblivious to something that exists or is happening right around one. ("Blinders" are pieces of leather that are used to limit a horse's peripheral vision.) I must have blinders on when I walk around town because I didn't notice any of those new businesses that are opening.
> have blinders on
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ("Blinders" are pieces of leather that are used to limit a horse's peripheral vision.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are not freaking sunglasses as you depicted in your irrelevant meme. And my peripheral vision is fine, thank you very much. LMAO
> 
> .
Click to expand...


irrelevant because the point was obviously made pussy


cat.


----------



## Meister

playtime said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to keep up with their 'plans.'
> 
> 
> First collusion, collusion, collusion failed
> 
> Russia, Russia, Russia failed.
> 
> Obstruction, Obstruction, Obstruction failed.
> 
> Racist, Racist, Racist failed.
> 
> Impeach, Impeach, Impeach failed.
> 
> Recession, Recession, Recession failed.
> 
> Emoluments, 25th amendment, Stormy Daniels, lies about Charlottesville fine Nazis, Kurds, Ukraine, Quid Pro Quo, ‘lynching,’one after another lead balloons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In impeachment hearings, Donald Trump is the one blocking firsthand witnesses
> 
> The impeachment inquiry into the behavior of President Donald Trump has reached a public phase, giving the American people their first chance to reach their own judgments.
> 
> Two witnesses testified Wednesday before a House panel, including one who told of a cellphone call during which the president allegedly pushed to use America’s national security apparatus to do his own political dirty work.
> 
> Eight other witnesses have been scheduled. These include the U.S. diplomat on that call with Trump, at least one other person at the table listening in, and a decorated Army officer working for the National Security Council. But many others aren’t coming because the Trump administration is engaged in what could only be categorized as stonewalling.
> 
> The stonewalling can only contribute to the perception that the administration knows it did wrong and is trying to hide that fact as much as it can. Ultimately, refusal to cooperate with congressional subpoenas might itself be impeachable conduct.
> 
> In impeachment hearings, Donald Trump is the one blocking firsthand witnesses
> 
> This is obstruction. Nothing has failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now for actual obstruction of justice:
> 
> 
> 
> This was the only obstruction of justice: Hussein Obama prevented....obstructed.....law enforcement from arresting Hezbollah agents selling cocaine in the USA.
> *Iran told Obama to allow Hezbollah to sell cocaine *....$1 billion worth.....in the US......so he prevented the government from arresting and charging them.....
> 
> 
> 
> *"Project Cassandra* is an effort led by the United States Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) to undercut Hezbollah funding from illicit drug sources.[1]Launched in 2008, the project was said to be investigating the terrorist organization's funding.[2] According to the DEA, Hezbollah has become increasingly involved with drug trafficking and organized crime as a method of funding its activities.[3][4] The investigation was tracking how large sums of money were being laundered from the Americas, through Africa, and to Lebanon into Hezbollah's coffers.[5]
> 
> An investigative report published by _Politico_ in December 2017, described how, during the Obama administration, concerns regarding the Iran nuclear deal took precedence over the DEA project."
> Project Cassandra - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"The secret backstory of how Obama let Hezbollah off the hook*
> 
> _An ambitious U.S. task force targeting Hezbollah's billion-dollar criminal enterprise ran headlong into the White House's desire for a nuclear deal with Iran._
> 
> 
> In its determination to secure a nuclear deal with Iran, the Obama administration derailed an ambitious law enforcement campaign targeting drug trafficking by the Iranian-backed terrorist group Hezbollah, even as it was funneling cocaine into the United States, according to a POLITICO investigation.
> 
> The campaign, dubbed Project Cassandra, ….”
> The secret backstory of how Obama let Hezbollah off the hook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no disputing the facts: Hussein Obama obstructed justice in the service of Iran and Hezbollah.
> 
> 
> Hussein effectively gave them $1 billion dollars in drug money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to defend Trump on.
> 
> 
> Know who says so????
> 
> 
> 
> *“Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch Admits Having No Knowledge of Trump Criminal Activity*
> Former United States Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch admitted on Friday that she has no knowledge of President Donald Trump accepting bribes nor of the president being involved in any criminal activity.
> 
> “Do you have any information regarding the President of the United States accepting any bribes?” asked Rep. Chris Stewart (R-UT) of former Ambassador Yovanovitch.
> 
> “No,” replied Yovanovitch.
> 
> “Do you have any information regarding any criminal activity that the President of the United States has been involved with at all?” asked Rep. Stewart.
> 
> “No,” answered Yovanovitch.”
> Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch Admits Having No Knowledge of Trump Criminal Activity | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your face, boooooyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you know damn well that she is only a piece of the impeachable puzzle polchicky.
> 
> LOL!!!!!!!!   breitbart??????????
> 
> *Breitbart*
> _*Has this Media Source failed a fact check?*_ *LET US KNOW HERE.*
> 
> Share:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *QUESTIONABLE SOURCE*
> A questionable source exhibits _one or more_ of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no sourcing to credible information, a complete lack of transparency and/or is fake news. Fake News is the _deliberate attempt_ to publish hoaxes and/or disinformation for the purpose of profit or influence (Learn More). Sources listed in the Questionable Category _may_ be very untrustworthy and should be fact checked on a per article basis. Please note sources on this list _are not_ considered _fake news_ unless specifically written in the reasoning section for that source. See all Questionable sources.
> 
> 
> 
> *Overall, we rate Breitbart Questionable based on extreme right wing bias, publication of conspiracy theories and propaganda as well as numerous false claims.*
> *Detailed Report*
> Reasoning:* Extreme Right, Propaganda, Conspiracy, Failed Fact Checks*
> Country: *USA*
> World Press Freedom Rank: *USA 48/180
> Breitbart - Media Bias/Fact Check
> *
> _bite meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
Click to expand...

She is no piece of the impeachable puzzle.  She can just testify that she was canned. 
What you people call evidence is hilarious.


----------



## playtime

OKTexas said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> donny is blocking all the evidence from being turned over to congress in addition to blocking witness' too chicken shit to defy & show up.  those that are testifying are doing it outa loyalty to the constitution & not to a man who wants to rule like an autocrat.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, because we all know that this isn't a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well i know that if it were & president tinkles had the evidence to show it was, he sure as hell would do EVERYTHING he could to show the witch hunters how wrong they were.  he would hold a televised 'event' with spotlights, a red carpet, & probably make it a pay per view so he could make $$$ off it.
> 
> but none of that is gonna happen.  & we both know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then maybe we can make a trade:  Ask the President for those witnesses, and in return, we get to question the whistleblower and the person he or she got their information from; the person that was listening on the phone.
> 
> Sound like a good deal to you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the WB is insignificant now.  on the streets, he would be the informant.  now pay close attention, ray ray & see if this makes sense.
> 
> A) if someone calls in a fire on 9-1-1 & the firemen show up & there indeed is a blaze, their job is to put out the fire; not go looking for who called it in.
> 
> B) the WB went thru proper protocol & gave all pertinent info -* including the names of the people who gave him/her the lowdown* to the IG who testified that the info was credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The ICIG had no authority to even take the report, much less do anything else with it. Presidential diplomatic calls do not fall under the authority or responsibility of the DNI as required.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


wrong.

*Office of the Inspector General of the Intelligence Community’s Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints*

(September 30, 2019) The Office of the Inspector General of the Intelligence Community (ICIG) processes complaints or information with respect to alleged urgent concerns in accordance with the Intelligence Community Whistleblower Protection Act (ICWPA) and the ICIG’s authorizing statute. * With respect to the whistleblower complaint received by the ICIG on August 12, 2019, the ICIG processed and reviewed the complaint in accordance with the law. *

https://www.dni.gov/files/ICIG/Docu...on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints.pdf


----------



## playtime

OKTexas said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually she said that rotten rudy smeared her & trump agreeing that she was 'bad news' is enough.  btw,  there NEVER was a reason given for her dismissal, even if idonny just didn't like her.  no reason at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't dismissed, she was reassigned. And the president doesn't need a reason.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh - ya.  i know & have said that in other posts.  the question is ----  by the abassador herself  - was that ambassadors serve at the pleasure of the prez - but why was she 'smeared'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps because she didn't support the incoming Ukraine admin or our president.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not what Zelensky said. LMAO
> 
> .
Click to expand...


trump showed he was alpha to zelinsky being the beta.   that methane bubbleyou are in  is warping yer brain.


----------



## playtime

Meister said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In impeachment hearings, Donald Trump is the one blocking firsthand witnesses
> 
> The impeachment inquiry into the behavior of President Donald Trump has reached a public phase, giving the American people their first chance to reach their own judgments.
> 
> Two witnesses testified Wednesday before a House panel, including one who told of a cellphone call during which the president allegedly pushed to use America’s national security apparatus to do his own political dirty work.
> 
> Eight other witnesses have been scheduled. These include the U.S. diplomat on that call with Trump, at least one other person at the table listening in, and a decorated Army officer working for the National Security Council. But many others aren’t coming because the Trump administration is engaged in what could only be categorized as stonewalling.
> 
> The stonewalling can only contribute to the perception that the administration knows it did wrong and is trying to hide that fact as much as it can. Ultimately, refusal to cooperate with congressional subpoenas might itself be impeachable conduct.
> 
> In impeachment hearings, Donald Trump is the one blocking firsthand witnesses
> 
> This is obstruction. Nothing has failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now for actual obstruction of justice:
> 
> 
> 
> This was the only obstruction of justice: Hussein Obama prevented....obstructed.....law enforcement from arresting Hezbollah agents selling cocaine in the USA.
> *Iran told Obama to allow Hezbollah to sell cocaine *....$1 billion worth.....in the US......so he prevented the government from arresting and charging them.....
> 
> 
> 
> *"Project Cassandra* is an effort led by the United States Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) to undercut Hezbollah funding from illicit drug sources.[1]Launched in 2008, the project was said to be investigating the terrorist organization's funding.[2] According to the DEA, Hezbollah has become increasingly involved with drug trafficking and organized crime as a method of funding its activities.[3][4] The investigation was tracking how large sums of money were being laundered from the Americas, through Africa, and to Lebanon into Hezbollah's coffers.[5]
> 
> An investigative report published by _Politico_ in December 2017, described how, during the Obama administration, concerns regarding the Iran nuclear deal took precedence over the DEA project."
> Project Cassandra - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"The secret backstory of how Obama let Hezbollah off the hook*
> 
> _An ambitious U.S. task force targeting Hezbollah's billion-dollar criminal enterprise ran headlong into the White House's desire for a nuclear deal with Iran._
> 
> 
> In its determination to secure a nuclear deal with Iran, the Obama administration derailed an ambitious law enforcement campaign targeting drug trafficking by the Iranian-backed terrorist group Hezbollah, even as it was funneling cocaine into the United States, according to a POLITICO investigation.
> 
> The campaign, dubbed Project Cassandra, ….”
> The secret backstory of how Obama let Hezbollah off the hook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no disputing the facts: Hussein Obama obstructed justice in the service of Iran and Hezbollah.
> 
> 
> Hussein effectively gave them $1 billion dollars in drug money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to defend Trump on.
> 
> 
> Know who says so????
> 
> 
> 
> *“Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch Admits Having No Knowledge of Trump Criminal Activity*
> Former United States Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch admitted on Friday that she has no knowledge of President Donald Trump accepting bribes nor of the president being involved in any criminal activity.
> 
> “Do you have any information regarding the President of the United States accepting any bribes?” asked Rep. Chris Stewart (R-UT) of former Ambassador Yovanovitch.
> 
> “No,” replied Yovanovitch.
> 
> “Do you have any information regarding any criminal activity that the President of the United States has been involved with at all?” asked Rep. Stewart.
> 
> “No,” answered Yovanovitch.”
> Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch Admits Having No Knowledge of Trump Criminal Activity | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your face, boooooyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you know damn well that she is only a piece of the impeachable puzzle polchicky.
> 
> LOL!!!!!!!!   breitbart??????????
> 
> *Breitbart*
> _*Has this Media Source failed a fact check?*_ *LET US KNOW HERE.*
> 
> Share:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *QUESTIONABLE SOURCE*
> A questionable source exhibits _one or more_ of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no sourcing to credible information, a complete lack of transparency and/or is fake news. Fake News is the _deliberate attempt_ to publish hoaxes and/or disinformation for the purpose of profit or influence (Learn More). Sources listed in the Questionable Category _may_ be very untrustworthy and should be fact checked on a per article basis. Please note sources on this list _are not_ considered _fake news_ unless specifically written in the reasoning section for that source. See all Questionable sources.
> 
> 
> 
> *Overall, we rate Breitbart Questionable based on extreme right wing bias, publication of conspiracy theories and propaganda as well as numerous false claims.*
> *Detailed Report*
> Reasoning:* Extreme Right, Propaganda, Conspiracy, Failed Fact Checks*
> Country: *USA*
> World Press Freedom Rank: *USA 48/180
> Breitbart - Media Bias/Fact Check
> *
> _bite meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is no piece of the impeachable puzzle.  She can just testify that she was canned.
> What you people call evidence is hilarious.
Click to expand...


that is gonna start changing CONsiderably with tomorrow's testimony.  pence's aid is a first person witness to that 2nd call & then there's sondland.  whoooooweeeeeee that is gonna rock!


----------



## PoliticalChic

playtime said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to keep up with their 'plans.'
> 
> 
> First collusion, collusion, collusion failed
> 
> Russia, Russia, Russia failed.
> 
> Obstruction, Obstruction, Obstruction failed.
> 
> Racist, Racist, Racist failed.
> 
> Impeach, Impeach, Impeach failed.
> 
> Recession, Recession, Recession failed.
> 
> Emoluments, 25th amendment, Stormy Daniels, lies about Charlottesville fine Nazis, Kurds, Ukraine, Quid Pro Quo, ‘lynching,’one after another lead balloons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In impeachment hearings, Donald Trump is the one blocking firsthand witnesses
> 
> The impeachment inquiry into the behavior of President Donald Trump has reached a public phase, giving the American people their first chance to reach their own judgments.
> 
> Two witnesses testified Wednesday before a House panel, including one who told of a cellphone call during which the president allegedly pushed to use America’s national security apparatus to do his own political dirty work.
> 
> Eight other witnesses have been scheduled. These include the U.S. diplomat on that call with Trump, at least one other person at the table listening in, and a decorated Army officer working for the National Security Council. But many others aren’t coming because the Trump administration is engaged in what could only be categorized as stonewalling.
> 
> The stonewalling can only contribute to the perception that the administration knows it did wrong and is trying to hide that fact as much as it can. Ultimately, refusal to cooperate with congressional subpoenas might itself be impeachable conduct.
> 
> In impeachment hearings, Donald Trump is the one blocking firsthand witnesses
> 
> This is obstruction. Nothing has failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now for actual obstruction of justice:
> 
> 
> 
> This was the only obstruction of justice: Hussein Obama prevented....obstructed.....law enforcement from arresting Hezbollah agents selling cocaine in the USA.
> *Iran told Obama to allow Hezbollah to sell cocaine *....$1 billion worth.....in the US......so he prevented the government from arresting and charging them.....
> 
> 
> 
> *"Project Cassandra* is an effort led by the United States Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) to undercut Hezbollah funding from illicit drug sources.[1]Launched in 2008, the project was said to be investigating the terrorist organization's funding.[2] According to the DEA, Hezbollah has become increasingly involved with drug trafficking and organized crime as a method of funding its activities.[3][4] The investigation was tracking how large sums of money were being laundered from the Americas, through Africa, and to Lebanon into Hezbollah's coffers.[5]
> 
> An investigative report published by _Politico_ in December 2017, described how, during the Obama administration, concerns regarding the Iran nuclear deal took precedence over the DEA project."
> Project Cassandra - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"The secret backstory of how Obama let Hezbollah off the hook*
> 
> _An ambitious U.S. task force targeting Hezbollah's billion-dollar criminal enterprise ran headlong into the White House's desire for a nuclear deal with Iran._
> 
> 
> In its determination to secure a nuclear deal with Iran, the Obama administration derailed an ambitious law enforcement campaign targeting drug trafficking by the Iranian-backed terrorist group Hezbollah, even as it was funneling cocaine into the United States, according to a POLITICO investigation.
> 
> The campaign, dubbed Project Cassandra, ….”
> The secret backstory of how Obama let Hezbollah off the hook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no disputing the facts: Hussein Obama obstructed justice in the service of Iran and Hezbollah.
> 
> 
> Hussein effectively gave them $1 billion dollars in drug money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to defend Trump on.
> 
> 
> Know who says so????
> 
> 
> 
> *“Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch Admits Having No Knowledge of Trump Criminal Activity*
> Former United States Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch admitted on Friday that she has no knowledge of President Donald Trump accepting bribes nor of the president being involved in any criminal activity.
> 
> “Do you have any information regarding the President of the United States accepting any bribes?” asked Rep. Chris Stewart (R-UT) of former Ambassador Yovanovitch.
> 
> “No,” replied Yovanovitch.
> 
> “Do you have any information regarding any criminal activity that the President of the United States has been involved with at all?” asked Rep. Stewart.
> 
> “No,” answered Yovanovitch.”
> Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch Admits Having No Knowledge of Trump Criminal Activity | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your face, boooooyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you know damn well that she is only a piece of the impeachable puzzle polchicky.
> 
> LOL!!!!!!!!   breitbart??????????
> 
> *Breitbart*
> _*Has this Media Source failed a fact check?*_ *LET US KNOW HERE.*
> 
> Share:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *QUESTIONABLE SOURCE*
> A questionable source exhibits _one or more_ of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no sourcing to credible information, a complete lack of transparency and/or is fake news. Fake News is the _deliberate attempt_ to publish hoaxes and/or disinformation for the purpose of profit or influence (Learn More). Sources listed in the Questionable Category _may_ be very untrustworthy and should be fact checked on a per article basis. Please note sources on this list _are not_ considered _fake news_ unless specifically written in the reasoning section for that source. See all Questionable sources.
> 
> 
> 
> *Overall, we rate Breitbart Questionable based on extreme right wing bias, publication of conspiracy theories and propaganda as well as numerous false claims.*
> *Detailed Report*
> Reasoning:* Extreme Right, Propaganda, Conspiracy, Failed Fact Checks*
> Country: *USA*
> World Press Freedom Rank: *USA 48/180
> Breitbart - Media Bias/Fact Check
> *
> _bite meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
Click to expand...





A problem with Breitbart???


Of course not....you're simply lying to avoid having to deal with the truth.



I can never decide which of these is the case:


a. Those who decry the source of a statement rather than the truth of same, ....are they doing so because they are unable to deny the truth of what is being said....


or...


b. ...are they simply so stupid that they don't recognize that the source is secondary to the importance and the veracity of what is stated?


Which one???




But, it is always good to see your attempts at posts! After all, what fun would this debate be without the human piñata!


----------



## playtime

it was just reported that david holmes who heard the call between sondland & donny will now be testifying openly on thursday.  _ y'all...._


----------



## PoliticalChic

playtime said:


> it was just reported that david holmes who heard the call between sondland & donny will now be testifying openly on thursday.  _ y'all...._





*Don't your hands hurt from holding on by your fingernails for so long?*
*


These posts of yours and the other morons prove....

The Republicans are strongly focused on winning the 2020 election.
The Democrats are strongly focused on winning the 2016 election.*


----------



## jc456

toomuchtime_ said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, had Trump had the 'whistleblower' arrested as a spy.....
> 
> 
> Obama did just that.
> 
> 
> The Obama administration had 8 whistleblowers. President Obama handled each one the same way - he had the FBI bust into their home, arrest them, and he then prosecuted them for espionage. Of course the biased media kept quiet and looked the other way. Their were a few exceptions. Here's one news report on it:
> 
> War on whistleblowers?
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you didn't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> What did they blow the whistle on?  I watched the video and it never said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whistleblower claimed Donald Trump solicited a foreign country  to help intervene in the 2020 election and that the White House sought to cover it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And to date there has been no evidence presented to support that claim.  The evidence that has been presented so far shows Obama was just as worried about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine but tries to hide the facts from the public and President Trump is determined to expose the facts to the public.
> 
> Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is plenty of impeachment worthy evidence. The White House memo recording Donald Trump’s July phone conversation with Volodymyr Zelenskiy is damning enough even without witnesses.  The witnesses we have heard so far have provided details following the phone call and leading up to the firing of the Ukraine ambassador without cause to clear the way for Juliana.  We heard the response of administration staff to the phone conversation.  Over the next couple of weeks we will hear from people in the White House.  A staff member in the OMB will testify as to the reason for freezing the military funds.  Sondland's testimony will confirm the Taylor testimony.  Others will testify to the securing of the memo of the conversation, the lack of required notification  to congress of freezing of the funds, and possible witness tampering.  Potentially, the most damning witness may be Bolton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, none of this is anything but political gossip.  Marie Yovanovitch, the Ukraine ambassador who had been dismissed, testitfied the Obama administration  had also been concerned about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine and had tried to cover up the facts.
> 
> Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits
> 
> The facts that President Trump also shared Obama's concerns about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine cannot possibly provide a rational basis for an impeachment inquiry, and the fact that Obama was so worried about what the Bidens were doing in Ukraine,certainly does provide a reasonable basis for an investigation and to investigate the actions of a possibly corrupt US official in a foreign country would require the cooperation of that country's government.
> 
> If Obama's fears and Trump's suspicions that the Bidens acted corruptly in Ukraine are proved true by the investigation it would clearly benefit Trump and hurt the Democrats in next year's election, and that is the whole reason for the impeachment inquiry, because if the Democrats believed these suspicions of corrupt behavior  were baseless, the investigation would only help establish Biden as an honest man, which none of us really believe he is.  The very passion with which the Dems in Congress are pursuing this mishmash of political gossip to try to shape articles of impeachment is a testament to their fears that the investigations of the Bidens might show them both to be corrupt.
Click to expand...

Gossip, the perfect word.  highschool antics.


----------



## jc456

froggy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> More bad news for the Orange Ogre
> 
> House Investigating Whether Trump Lied To Mueller In U.S. Russia Probe | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> That will never hold up. Saying in 2019 he didn't recall a conversation someone else recalled having with him in 2016 is not a provable lie. It's entirely possible he didn't recall that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dems are a joke desperately desperately looking for a way out
Click to expand...

That's exactly why pelosi used resignation yesterday.  hmmmmmm she knows it ain't good.


----------



## Meister

playtime said:


> it was just reported that david holmes who heard the call between sondland & donny will now be testifying openly on thursday.  _ y'all...._


And.......?  We have the transcripts of the call already.


----------



## jc456

froggy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Everyone knows how Trump runs his mouth they accept that *and go on the Democrats are Desperately Seeking a way to get rid of their competition they're so scared of four more years of trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a big pasture full of bullshit right there. Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> I do not excuse Trump's words as just him running his mouth. He is the President. What he says matters. If he wanted that kind of grade school nonsense, he should have stayed in the business of bankrupting Trump branded companies instead of trying (and failing spectacularly) to be President of the United States.
> 
> Nancy was right. Trump is in way over his head and has no idea how to do the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was really the case, let's hope that future Presidents have no idea how to do the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What job do you think has done?
> 
> He borrowed 1.5 trillion to hand out tax cuts to the wealthy & well off corporations & all it has done is run up the deficit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Higher wages for struggling Americans is a great thing
Click to expand...

dave believes they don't deserve that money.  ask him.  Dave is so fked up in his head he doesn't know which way is up.


----------



## jc456

Meister said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was just reported that david holmes who heard the call between sondland & donny will now be testifying openly on thursday.  _ y'all...._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.......?  We have the transcripts of the call already.
Click to expand...

and anything he says that is different than the transcript is made up unless he is spying on the president and recorded it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Remember how they claimed Trump 'intimidated' their witness by tweeting about her????


Sunday, Democrat Himes threatened....THREATENED....Sondland with jail if he didn't say what they wanted him to say:



“Rep. Jim Himes (D-Conn.), a top Democrat on the House Intelligence Committee, said Sunday that Democrats’ case against President Trump would not necessarily collapse* if Ambassador to the European Union Gordon Sondland testifies this week that there was no quid pro quo in the release of military aid to Ukraine.*


“Doesn’t your case essentially depend on Sondland? If he doesn’t say that the president set this condition, this quid pro quo, doesn’t that blow a hole in your case?” Fox News’ Chris Wallace asked Himes on “Fox News Sunday.”

“I don’t think it blows a hole in the case… there is ample evidence that there was a corrupt deal being cooked up,” Himes responded, citing former National Security Advisor John Bolton’s reported reference to the arrangement as a “drug deal.”

“We know what [Sondland] has already said in his revised testimony where he revised his recollection,” Himes added, also citing the closed-door deposition of Lt. Col. Alexander Vindman, who is scheduled to deliver public testimony this week.



Wallace suggested to Himes that if House Democrats don’t have any witnesses “who can take us into the Oval Office, it seems to me that creates a big problem,” and asked if Sondland could be considered a credible witness after already revising his testimony.

“That’s a good question,”* Himes responded, but said “it was not lost on Ambassador Sondland what happened to the president’s close associate Roger Stone for lying to Congress [so] my guess is Ambassador Sondland is going to do his level best to tell the truth.”*

Stone was convicted on seven counts, including witness tampering and making false statements, on Friday."
Himes: 'I don't think it blows a hole in the case' if Sondland testifies there was no quid pro quo


----------



## RealDave

jc456 said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Everyone knows how Trump runs his mouth they accept that *and go on the Democrats are Desperately Seeking a way to get rid of their competition they're so scared of four more years of trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a big pasture full of bullshit right there. Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> I do not excuse Trump's words as just him running his mouth. He is the President. What he says matters. If he wanted that kind of grade school nonsense, he should have stayed in the business of bankrupting Trump branded companies instead of trying (and failing spectacularly) to be President of the United States.
> 
> Nancy was right. Trump is in way over his head and has no idea how to do the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was really the case, let's hope that future Presidents have no idea how to do the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What job do you think has done?
> 
> He borrowed 1.5 trillion to hand out tax cuts to the wealthy & well off corporations & all it has done is run up the deficit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Higher wages for struggling Americans is a great thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dave believes they don't deserve that money.  ask him.  Dave is so fked up in his head he doesn't know which way is up.
Click to expand...

  Higher wages consumed by higher costs thanks to Trump's stupid trade war.


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> Remember how they claimed Trump 'intimidated' their witness by tweeting about her????
> 
> 
> Sunday, Democrat Himes threatened....THREATENED....Sondland with jail if he didn't say what they wanted him to say:
> 
> 
> 
> “Rep. Jim Himes (D-Conn.), a top Democrat on the House Intelligence Committee, said Sunday that Democrats’ case against President Trump would not necessarily collapse* if Ambassador to the European Union Gordon Sondland testifies this week that there was no quid pro quo in the release of military aid to Ukraine.*
> 
> 
> “Doesn’t your case essentially depend on Sondland? If he doesn’t say that the president set this condition, this quid pro quo, doesn’t that blow a hole in your case?” Fox News’ Chris Wallace asked Himes on “Fox News Sunday.”
> 
> “I don’t think it blows a hole in the case… there is ample evidence that there was a corrupt deal being cooked up,” Himes responded, citing former National Security Advisor John Bolton’s reported reference to the arrangement as a “drug deal.”
> 
> “We know what [Sondland] has already said in his revised testimony where he revised his recollection,” Himes added, also citing the closed-door deposition of Lt. Col. Alexander Vindman, who is scheduled to deliver public testimony this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Wallace suggested to Himes that if House Democrats don’t have any witnesses “who can take us into the Oval Office, it seems to me that creates a big problem,” and asked if Sondland could be considered a credible witness after already revising his testimony.
> 
> “That’s a good question,”* Himes responded, but said “it was not lost on Ambassador Sondland what happened to the president’s close associate Roger Stone for lying to Congress [so] my guess is Ambassador Sondland is going to do his level best to tell the truth.”*
> 
> Stone was convicted on seven counts, including witness tampering and making false statements, on Friday."
> Himes: 'I don't think it blows a hole in the case' if Sondland testifies there was no quid pro quo



So, I guy testifies under oath & then testifies under oath something different.  I guess that person does not know that this is a legal problem?


----------



## RealDave

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so you attended a motaur races instead.
> 
> View attachment 290510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wise of you not to engage, after the beatings I'm had to administer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That will teach you not to run in circles screaming "OMG OMG OMG" upon seeing typos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment has nothing to do with the item you linked it to.
> 
> Is this the result of your head injury?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you intended to post this?
> 
> "Wise of you not to engage, after the beatings I'm had to administer."
> 
> What does "I'm had to administer" mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't read the name "Jordan" and now you imagine (I almost said 'think') that your last post was in any way related to what I wrote....
> 
> 
> Your best hope is to sign on to one of those concussion lawsuits....
Click to expand...

  What does "I'm had to administer"  mean?  You forgot to answer that.,

Are you such a pathetic person that you can't admit to a typo?  Really?


----------



## RealDave

CrusaderFrank said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, none of this is anything but political gossip. Marie Yovanovitch, the Ukraine ambassador who had been dismissed, testitfied the Obama administration had also been concerned about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine and had tried to cover up the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Obama try to bribe the president of Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely!  Biden is on tape confessing to it
Click to expand...

 What did Obama hope to get for him personally?


----------



## RealDave

froggy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Everyone knows how Trump runs his mouth they accept that *and go on the Democrats are Desperately Seeking a way to get rid of their competition they're so scared of four more years of trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a big pasture full of bullshit right there. Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> I do not excuse Trump's words as just him running his mouth. He is the President. What he says matters. If he wanted that kind of grade school nonsense, he should have stayed in the business of bankrupting Trump branded companies instead of trying (and failing spectacularly) to be President of the United States.
> 
> Nancy was right. Trump is in way over his head and has no idea how to do the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was really the case, let's hope that future Presidents have no idea how to do the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What job do you think has done?
> 
> He borrowed 1.5 trillion to hand out tax cuts to the wealthy & well off corporations & all it has done is run up the deficit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A noticeable jump in jobs
> Fewer  americans on food stamps
> But to sum it up the Democrats have not done anything since Trump took office except waste tax dollars.
Click to expand...

 Democrats did their jobs & passed lots of legislation.

Moscow Mitch would not bring any of it to the floor of the Senate unless Trump gave him permission.


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember how they claimed Trump 'intimidated' their witness by tweeting about her????
> 
> 
> Sunday, Democrat Himes threatened....THREATENED....Sondland with jail if he didn't say what they wanted him to say:
> 
> 
> 
> “Rep. Jim Himes (D-Conn.), a top Democrat on the House Intelligence Committee, said Sunday that Democrats’ case against President Trump would not necessarily collapse* if Ambassador to the European Union Gordon Sondland testifies this week that there was no quid pro quo in the release of military aid to Ukraine.*
> 
> 
> “Doesn’t your case essentially depend on Sondland? If he doesn’t say that the president set this condition, this quid pro quo, doesn’t that blow a hole in your case?” Fox News’ Chris Wallace asked Himes on “Fox News Sunday.”
> 
> “I don’t think it blows a hole in the case… there is ample evidence that there was a corrupt deal being cooked up,” Himes responded, citing former National Security Advisor John Bolton’s reported reference to the arrangement as a “drug deal.”
> 
> “We know what [Sondland] has already said in his revised testimony where he revised his recollection,” Himes added, also citing the closed-door deposition of Lt. Col. Alexander Vindman, who is scheduled to deliver public testimony this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Wallace suggested to Himes that if House Democrats don’t have any witnesses “who can take us into the Oval Office, it seems to me that creates a big problem,” and asked if Sondland could be considered a credible witness after already revising his testimony.
> 
> “That’s a good question,”* Himes responded, but said “it was not lost on Ambassador Sondland what happened to the president’s close associate Roger Stone for lying to Congress [so] my guess is Ambassador Sondland is going to do his level best to tell the truth.”*
> 
> Stone was convicted on seven counts, including witness tampering and making false statements, on Friday."
> Himes: 'I don't think it blows a hole in the case' if Sondland testifies there was no quid pro quo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I guy testifies under oath & then testifies under oath something different.  I guess that person does not know that this is a legal problem?
Click to expand...




"So, I guy (sic) testifies ..."


And, again.....you advance in the category of unintentional humor!

Does this come with coo-coo clock sound effects?


----------



## toomuchtime_

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, none of this is anything but political gossip. Marie Yovanovitch, the Ukraine ambassador who had been dismissed, testitfied the Obama administration had also been concerned about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine and had tried to cover up the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Obama try to bribe the president of Ukraine?
Click to expand...

Yes, that's what this is all about.  Obama sent Biden over there to offer the Ukrainian president, Poroshenko, known to be one of the most corrupt politicians in Ukraine, $1.000.000,000 of taxpayer money to fire the prosecutor who was investigating the very corrupt company that was paying Hunter Biden $50,000 a month for unspecified services.


----------



## toomuchtime_

RealDave said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, none of this is anything but political gossip. Marie Yovanovitch, the Ukraine ambassador who had been dismissed, testitfied the Obama administration had also been concerned about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine and had tried to cover up the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Obama try to bribe the president of Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely!  Biden is on tape confessing to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Obama hope to get for him personally?
Click to expand...

Obviously to protect his administration from the scandal of Hunter Biden being paid $50,000 a month in the expectation that the company would be protected from any pressures from the US by Hunter's dad, Dirty Joe Biden.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

RealDave said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, none of this is anything but political gossip. Marie Yovanovitch, the Ukraine ambassador who had been dismissed, testitfied the Obama administration had also been concerned about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine and had tried to cover up the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Obama try to bribe the president of Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely!  Biden is on tape confessing to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Obama hope to get for him personally?
Click to expand...

Idk. Have Obama take  the stand by swearing on the Koran and let's ask him


----------



## PoliticalChic

toomuchtime_ said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, none of this is anything but political gossip. Marie Yovanovitch, the Ukraine ambassador who had been dismissed, testitfied the Obama administration had also been concerned about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine and had tried to cover up the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Obama try to bribe the president of Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely!  Biden is on tape confessing to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Obama hope to get for him personally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously to protect his administration from the scandal of Hunter Biden being paid $50,000 a month in the expectation that the company would be protected from any pressures from the US by Hunter's dad, Dirty Joe Biden.
Click to expand...



Waaaaaaay more than that for the drug addict who was tossed out of the military:

"How much Biden earned at Burisma has also become a central issue. Trump has portrayed Hunter Biden as having earned vast sums of money while at Burisma, which the president has suggested was an indication of potential wrongdoing.


In an October 6 post on his usual Twitter account, Trump said Hunter Biden “was handed $100,000 a month (Plus, Plus) from a Ukrainian based company, even though he had no experience in energy.” He added, in the Twitter message, that it couldn’t have been legitimate and as president he has “an OBLIGATION to look into possible, or probably CORRUPTION.”


According to payment records reviewed by Reuters that two former Ukrainian law enforcement officials say are Burisma’s, the company paid about $3.4 million to a company that was controlled by Archer called Rosemont Seneca Bohai LLC between April 2014 and November 2015.


*Specifically, the records show 18 months in which two payments of $83,333 per month were paid to Rosemont Seneca Bohai for “consulting services.” The two sources said that one of those monthly payments was intended for Biden and one for Archer."*
What Hunter Biden did on the board of Ukrainian energy company Burisma




Wonder what Hunter provided????


----------



## Rigby5

RealDave said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, none of this is anything but political gossip. Marie Yovanovitch, the Ukraine ambassador who had been dismissed, testitfied the Obama administration had also been concerned about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine and had tried to cover up the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Obama try to bribe the president of Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely!  Biden is on tape confessing to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Obama hope to get for him personally?
Click to expand...


Hard to say exactly, but Hunter Biden was getting the kickbacks, and he could have been splitting them with Obama, if Obama was in on it.


----------



## g5000

karpenter said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again
> Watch The Hearings For Yourself
Click to expand...

I have.  I suggest you follow your own advice.


----------



## Rigby5

RealDave said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Everyone knows how Trump runs his mouth they accept that *and go on the Democrats are Desperately Seeking a way to get rid of their competition they're so scared of four more years of trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a big pasture full of bullshit right there. Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> I do not excuse Trump's words as just him running his mouth. He is the President. What he says matters. If he wanted that kind of grade school nonsense, he should have stayed in the business of bankrupting Trump branded companies instead of trying (and failing spectacularly) to be President of the United States.
> 
> Nancy was right. Trump is in way over his head and has no idea how to do the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was really the case, let's hope that future Presidents have no idea how to do the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What job do you think has done?
> 
> He borrowed 1.5 trillion to hand out tax cuts to the wealthy & well off corporations & all it has done is run up the deficit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A noticeable jump in jobs
> Fewer  americans on food stamps
> But to sum it up the Democrats have not done anything since Trump took office except waste tax dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did their jobs & passed lots of legislation.
> 
> Moscow Mitch would not bring any of it to the floor of the Senate unless Trump gave him permission.
Click to expand...


I am left of almost all democrats, and I think the democrats did nothing.
Health care is broken until there is a public option.
Our foreign policy is broken as long as we have troops illegally in places like Syria, Iraq, Afghanistan, etc.
Our domestic economy is broken as long as employers are footing the bill for health care, we do not have protective tariffs on solar or wind, and no union protection.
Our education system is broken as long as tuition makes college degrees unaffordable for every one.
Etc.


----------



## karpenter

g5000 said:


> I have.  I suggest you follow your own advice.


So What Was Your Impression When Yovanovich Was Asked
(And She Was Recalled Before The Call In July)
 If She Saw Trump Do Anything Illegal
And Her Response Was "No"
How About
When The Panel Of Witnesses Was Asked Directly
If There Was Anything Impeachable In The Phone Call
And They Sat Looking Back Silently
"Anyone....Anyone..."
Or When Published Democrat Pundits
Report The Hearings Are A Dud
I Should Take Your Word ??

I Don't Believe You're Watching Anything


----------



## Lesh

Instead of paraphrasing...post a quote with a link.

I'm betting she said "that's not for me to judge" just as almost all of the witnesses have said


----------



## playtime

Meister said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was just reported that david holmes who heard the call between sondland & donny will now be testifying openly on thursday.  _ y'all...._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.......?  We have the transcripts of the call already.
Click to expand...

no.  you.  don't.

what you have is a memorandum; notes taken, edited & containing ellipses.   it says that right on page one.  donny duped you.

CAUTION: *A Memorandum of a Telephone Conversation.· (TELCON) is not a verbatim transcript of a discussion. *The text in this document records the notes and recollections of Situation Room Duty "Officers and-NSC policy staff assigned t_o listen.and memorialize the conversation in written form as the conversation takes place. A numper of factors can affect 'the accuracy of the reco�d, including poor telecommunications connections and variations in accent and/or interpretation. The word "inaudible" is used to indifate portions of a conversation that the notetaker was unable to hear.
https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/Unclassified09.2019.pdf


----------



## Lesh

The Original Tree said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Certifiable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Maybe you should do some research in to why The Obama Administration was doing things with Russian Energy Companies in The Ukraine and why they were funneling money to Soros NGOs through our Ukraine Embassy to the tune of Billions of Dollars no one can find where the money went.
> 
> Then you should ask yourself why our Ukraine Embassy was involved in propagating The Dirty Dossier, and why they were in contact with The Kremlin regularly.
> 
> And maybe you should ask yourself why it was so important for Joe Biden to get investigations in to Burisma and his son and George Soros shut down.
> 
> Then ask yourself why when an Anti-Corruption government got elected in the Ukraine why so many Ukranians fled to Russia including those who were "Associates of Hunter Biden"*
Click to expand...

Absolutely none of that nonsense has any basis in fact.

Most importantly ...there was no investigation of Burisma....Biden's son...or Soros (Huh?) to shut down.

You are not just misrepresenting facts there...you are flat out lying


----------



## MisterBeale

*Beyoncé Set To Perform At Trump Impeachment Halftime Show*
Beyoncé Set To Perform At Trump Impeachment Halftime Show






". . .  Citing poor concentration skills and general apathy among American voters, it was decided entertainment during an interval was needed to increase interest in the country’s latest impeachment proceedings, which was initially billed as “the most entertaining impeachment of them all”.

“Queen Bey will perform 5 songs halfway through today’s impeachment proceedings, followed by Daft Punk and a special appearance by Kanye West,” organisers confirmed.

The investigation into president Trump’s alleged scheme to coerce Ukraine’s president into opening an investigation into an election rival or face military aid being withheld is now into its second day, with its findings expected to change “fuck all” in the minds of Trump supporters.

“God damn witch hun’ if ya ask me,” spat Alabama soybean farmer Randy Stevens, who said he will vote for Trump again despite losing thousands in revenue this year due to the ongoing trade war with China, “Mr. Trump is a good man and understands small folk like me more than anyone else I know… he even killed ISIS,” Stevens added, hocking out a large brown pile of tobacco.. . . "


----------



## The Original Tree

No reason then for Biden to extort Ukraine in to stopping an Investigation that did not exist.





Lesh said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Certifiable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Maybe you should do some research in to why The Obama Administration was doing things with Russian Energy Companies in The Ukraine and why they were funneling money to Soros NGOs through our Ukraine Embassy to the tune of Billions of Dollars no one can find where the money went.
> 
> Then you should ask yourself why our Ukraine Embassy was involved in propagating The Dirty Dossier, and why they were in contact with The Kremlin regularly.
> 
> And maybe you should ask yourself why it was so important for Joe Biden to get investigations in to Burisma and his son and George Soros shut down.
> 
> Then ask yourself why when an Anti-Corruption government got elected in the Ukraine why so many Ukranians fled to Russia including those who were "Associates of Hunter Biden"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely none of that nonsense has any basis in fact.
> 
> Most importantly ...there was no investigation of Burisma....Biden's son...or Soros (Huh?) to shut down.
> 
> You are not just misrepresenting facts there...you are flat out lying
Click to expand...


----------



## initforme

Most political issues in america are unimportant and highly entertaining.  The divisiveness exhibited by the crackpots who actually buy into the fight are what create the entertainment.  I enjoy watching our dysfunctional political process at work


----------



## WEATHER53

One half of one branch of government, comprised of approx 250 people that half the nation did not vote for does not have any right to try and overturn the will of 63 million people. No matter how much they cling to “the house can do whatever it wants regarding impeachment actions” there is not One Single Moral person that can support the furthering of this grotesque witch hunt attempt to overturn an election


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

playtime said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now for actual obstruction of justice:
> 
> 
> 
> This was the only obstruction of justice: Hussein Obama prevented....obstructed.....law enforcement from arresting Hezbollah agents selling cocaine in the USA.
> *Iran told Obama to allow Hezbollah to sell cocaine *....$1 billion worth.....in the US......so he prevented the government from arresting and charging them.....
> 
> 
> 
> *"Project Cassandra* is an effort led by the United States Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) to undercut Hezbollah funding from illicit drug sources.[1]Launched in 2008, the project was said to be investigating the terrorist organization's funding.[2] According to the DEA, Hezbollah has become increasingly involved with drug trafficking and organized crime as a method of funding its activities.[3][4] The investigation was tracking how large sums of money were being laundered from the Americas, through Africa, and to Lebanon into Hezbollah's coffers.[5]
> 
> An investigative report published by _Politico_ in December 2017, described how, during the Obama administration, concerns regarding the Iran nuclear deal took precedence over the DEA project."
> Project Cassandra - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"The secret backstory of how Obama let Hezbollah off the hook*
> 
> _An ambitious U.S. task force targeting Hezbollah's billion-dollar criminal enterprise ran headlong into the White House's desire for a nuclear deal with Iran._
> 
> 
> In its determination to secure a nuclear deal with Iran, the Obama administration derailed an ambitious law enforcement campaign targeting drug trafficking by the Iranian-backed terrorist group Hezbollah, even as it was funneling cocaine into the United States, according to a POLITICO investigation.
> 
> The campaign, dubbed Project Cassandra, ….”
> The secret backstory of how Obama let Hezbollah off the hook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no disputing the facts: Hussein Obama obstructed justice in the service of Iran and Hezbollah.
> 
> 
> Hussein effectively gave them $1 billion dollars in drug money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to defend Trump on.
> 
> 
> Know who says so????
> 
> 
> 
> *“Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch Admits Having No Knowledge of Trump Criminal Activity*
> Former United States Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch admitted on Friday that she has no knowledge of President Donald Trump accepting bribes nor of the president being involved in any criminal activity.
> 
> “Do you have any information regarding the President of the United States accepting any bribes?” asked Rep. Chris Stewart (R-UT) of former Ambassador Yovanovitch.
> 
> “No,” replied Yovanovitch.
> 
> “Do you have any information regarding any criminal activity that the President of the United States has been involved with at all?” asked Rep. Stewart.
> 
> “No,” answered Yovanovitch.”
> Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch Admits Having No Knowledge of Trump Criminal Activity | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your face, boooooyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you know damn well that she is only a piece of the impeachable puzzle polchicky.
> 
> LOL!!!!!!!!   breitbart??????????
> 
> *Breitbart*
> _*Has this Media Source failed a fact check?*_ *LET US KNOW HERE.*
> 
> Share:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *QUESTIONABLE SOURCE*
> A questionable source exhibits _one or more_ of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no sourcing to credible information, a complete lack of transparency and/or is fake news. Fake News is the _deliberate attempt_ to publish hoaxes and/or disinformation for the purpose of profit or influence (Learn More). Sources listed in the Questionable Category _may_ be very untrustworthy and should be fact checked on a per article basis. Please note sources on this list _are not_ considered _fake news_ unless specifically written in the reasoning section for that source. See all Questionable sources.
> 
> 
> 
> *Overall, we rate Breitbart Questionable based on extreme right wing bias, publication of conspiracy theories and propaganda as well as numerous false claims.*
> *Detailed Report*
> Reasoning:* Extreme Right, Propaganda, Conspiracy, Failed Fact Checks*
> Country: *USA*
> World Press Freedom Rank: *USA 48/180
> Breitbart - Media Bias/Fact Check
> *
> _bite meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is no piece of the impeachable puzzle.  She can just testify that she was canned.
> What you people call evidence is hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is gonna start changing CONsiderably with tomorrow's testimony.  pence's aid is a first person witness to that 2nd call & then there's sondland.  whoooooweeeeeee that is gonna rock!
Click to expand...



And you're so convinced that their testimony is going to be damaging to Trump.  Why?  Because your left wing sources told you that.


----------



## karpenter

Lesh said:


> Instead of paraphrasing...


It's Not A Paraphrase
She Said The Word 'No'


> post a quote with a link.


You're Not Paying Attention To The Hearing
Are You


> I'm betting she said "that's not for me to judge"


You're "Betting She Said" ??
Because You Don't Know And Have No Idea What's Happening In The Hearings


> just as almost all of the witnesses have said


Which Witnesses
How Would You Know
Since You Aren't Paying Attention To The Hearings
Or Reports On The Hearings
And Have No Idea What You Are Posting About

You Are Following The Lead
Of What Other Posters Like Yourself Are Saying
Without Knowing Anything Of What Has Actually Happened

Carry On....


----------



## keepitreal

Umm, when Pelosi offered wall funding
in exchange for DACA protection...
was that Quid Pro Quo or bribery?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

flack said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi will close this clown show down in January with the excuse that it is too close to the election and we will let the people decide. All smoke and mirrors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either that, or she'll announce that she doesn't have the Democrat votes to pass it.  Something tells me she and Schiff Face don't want this to make it to the Senate, because in the Senate, Mitch calls the shots--not her or Schiff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have 13 days till the House closes down for the holidays. They won't be back till January. There are to many democrats that have the possibility of losing their seats. This is polling badly for the libs. I think they will use the holiday recess to let it fade away.
Click to expand...


That's probably one strategy they will consider to get out of this.  But you are correct.  I think this is boomeranging on them, which of course, they never expected. 

Trump Surges with Suburban Women, Beats All 2020 Democrats in Large Donations


----------



## Lesh

karpenter said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of paraphrasing...
> 
> 
> 
> It's Not A Paraphrase
> She Said The Word 'No'
> 
> 
> 
> post a quote with a link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're Not Paying Attention To The Hearing
> Are You
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting she said "that's not for me to judge"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're "Betting She Said" ??
> Because You Don't Know And Have No Idea What's Happening In The Hearings
> 
> 
> 
> just as almost all of the witnesses have said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Witnesses
> How Would You Know
> Since You Aren't Paying Attention To The Hearings
> Or Reports On The Hearings
> And Have No Idea What You Are Posting About
> 
> You Are Following The Lead
> Of What Other Posters Like Yourself Are Saying
> Without Knowing Anything Of What Has Actually Happened
> 
> Carry On....
Click to expand...

Again..post a quote and link or admit you are full of shit


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Everyone knows how Trump runs his mouth they accept that *and go on the Democrats are Desperately Seeking a way to get rid of their competition they're so scared of four more years of trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a big pasture full of bullshit right there. Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> I do not excuse Trump's words as just him running his mouth. He is the President. What he says matters. If he wanted that kind of grade school nonsense, he should have stayed in the business of bankrupting Trump branded companies instead of trying (and failing spectacularly) to be President of the United States.
> 
> Nancy was right. Trump is in way over his head and has no idea how to do the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was really the case, let's hope that future Presidents have no idea how to do the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What job do you think has done?
> 
> He borrowed 1.5 trillion to hand out tax cuts to the wealthy & well off corporations & all it has done is run up the deficit.
Click to expand...


That's all it's done?  I thought it led to increasing wages, record employment numbers, all time record breaking employment numbers for all minorities, strongest business confidence indicators in decades, strong consumer confidence, new record for median household income.  

I can't wait to tell my parents that Dave told me I'm wealthy, because not only do I bring home more in my paycheck, I got a much better federal income tax refund last year.


----------



## karpenter

Lesh said:
			
		

> Again..post a quote and link or admit you are full of shit


YOU Are Full Of Shit, Lesh
Because You Eat It
You May Start At 3.50.01


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congress controls funding you moron
> 
> 
> 
> And T-Rump tried to circumvent congress you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Trump's fake emergency to steal money from the soldiers you liars claim to like to build his stupid wall?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did he steal it?  If not for Trump, the money would not be there at all.  The military is still better funded than if Democrats had been in charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U.S. military spending 2000-2018  | Statista
> 
> Congress said it was military monery.  Fat Ass Donnie took some of it.  i.e. stole it.
Click to expand...


So?  He's the one that got it for the military in the first place. 

Trump Signs 2018 Defense Bill: Here's What It Means for You


----------



## blackhawk

For all of the message board legal experts.


----------



## Zorro!

In Genius Move, Trump Supports Impeachment, Forcing Democrats To Oppose.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Ray From Cleveland said:


> That's probably one strategy they will consider to get out of this.  But you are correct.  I think this is boomeranging on them, which of course, they never expected.
> 
> Trump Surges with Suburban Women, Beats All 2020 Democrats in Large Donations



_When just looking at suburban women, the problem becomes even worse. Trump’s favorability stands at 34% favorable, 61% unfavorable and his job approval is 38% approve, 62% disapprove._

https://priorities.org/memos/battleground-poll-trumps-suburban-problem/


----------



## froggy




----------



## OKTexas

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> More bad news for the Orange Ogre
> 
> House Investigating Whether Trump Lied To Mueller In U.S. Russia Probe | HuffPost




More Stalinist tactics, show me the man well do every damned thing to find you a crime.

.


----------



## WEATHER53

Witness means to see, it might be a verbal directive that you see but you must first hand and in person SEE it in order to witness it.
A man on the phone in a busy room talking to a known  or unknown party is not witnessing by you.  You lack the necessary visual details to see what the party on the other line is doing and you don’t hear him either; akin  to heresay and at least fraught with speculation.
This is an example of how liberals are misrepresenting  words as to their fact based definitions. They are trying to alter fact definition of words to meet their speculative, suspicious, and emotional manner of assessing things.


----------



## OKTexas

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, none of this is anything but political gossip. Marie Yovanovitch, the Ukraine ambassador who had been dismissed, testitfied the Obama administration had also been concerned about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine and had tried to cover up the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Obama try to bribe the president of Ukraine?
Click to expand...



According to quid pro joe, yep. Not only did he try, he did it.

.


----------



## Lesh

karpenter said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again..post a quote and link or admit you are full of shit
> 
> 
> 
> YOU Are Full Of Shit, Lesh
> Because You Eat It
> You May Start At 3.50.01
Click to expand...

Do you know what a QUOTE is asshole?

Try again retard


----------



## OKTexas

playtime said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I don't see the house even voting on articles. They don't want to commit political suicide.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then you need to take them blinders off pussy cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should learn what "blinders" are before trying to use it in a sentence. Your ignorance is showing. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *have blinders on*
> *have blinders on*
> To be oblivious to something that exists or is happening right around one. ("Blinders" are pieces of leather that are used to limit a horse's peripheral vision.) I must have blinders on when I walk around town because I didn't notice any of those new businesses that are opening.
> have blinders on
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ("Blinders" are pieces of leather that are used to limit a horse's peripheral vision.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are not freaking sunglasses as you depicted in your irrelevant meme. And my peripheral vision is fine, thank you very much. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> irrelevant because the point was obviously made pussy
> 
> 
> cat.
Click to expand...



Yep, the point was you putting your extreme ignorance on full display.

.


----------



## OKTexas

playtime said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, because we all know that this isn't a witch hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well i know that if it were & president tinkles had the evidence to show it was, he sure as hell would do EVERYTHING he could to show the witch hunters how wrong they were.  he would hold a televised 'event' with spotlights, a red carpet, & probably make it a pay per view so he could make $$$ off it.
> 
> but none of that is gonna happen.  & we both know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then maybe we can make a trade:  Ask the President for those witnesses, and in return, we get to question the whistleblower and the person he or she got their information from; the person that was listening on the phone.
> 
> Sound like a good deal to you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the WB is insignificant now.  on the streets, he would be the informant.  now pay close attention, ray ray & see if this makes sense.
> 
> A) if someone calls in a fire on 9-1-1 & the firemen show up & there indeed is a blaze, their job is to put out the fire; not go looking for who called it in.
> 
> B) the WB went thru proper protocol & gave all pertinent info -* including the names of the people who gave him/her the lowdown* to the IG who testified that the info was credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The ICIG had no authority to even take the report, much less do anything else with it. Presidential diplomatic calls do not fall under the authority or responsibility of the DNI as required.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong.
> 
> *Office of the Inspector General of the Intelligence Community’s Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints*
> 
> (September 30, 2019) The Office of the Inspector General of the Intelligence Community (ICIG) processes complaints or information with respect to alleged urgent concerns in accordance with the Intelligence Community Whistleblower Protection Act (ICWPA) and the ICIG’s authorizing statute. * With respect to the whistleblower complaint received by the ICIG on August 12, 2019, the ICIG processed and reviewed the complaint in accordance with the law. *
> 
> https://www.dni.gov/files/ICIG/Documents/News/ICIG News/2019/September 30 - Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints/ICIG Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints.pdf
Click to expand...



Perhaps you should have read a bit further, from your link. My B/U

The law also required that the Complainant provide a complaint or information with respect to an “urgent concern,” which is defined, in relevant part, as: “*A serious or flagrant problem, abuse, violation of the law or Executive order, or deficiency relating to the funding, administration, or operation of an intelligence activity within the responsibility and authority of the Director of National Intelligence involving classified information, but does not include differences of opinions concerning public policy matters.” Id. § 3033(k)(5)(G)(i). *The Inspector General of the Intelligence Community determined that the Complainant alleged information with respect to such an alleged urgent concern.

.


----------



## karpenter

Lesh said:
			
		

> Try again retard


I Gave It To You Out Of The Horse's Mouth
For You To See With Your Own Eyes And Ears
Because The Transcripts Haven't Been Released
You Phoney, You Fraud, You Imbecile
I Handed You Your Lying Ass


----------



## Zorro!

They are trying to impeach Trump for what Obama/Biden actually did.  We have all seen Biden's little bit of bragging about threatening Ukraine that $1B would be withheld unless a certain prosecutor was fired within six hours.  That prosecutor was charged with investigating the corrupt Burisma energy company on whose board sat Hunter Biden.  Biden intervened in Ukraine's state government to protect the bribery that was blatantly making his own family fabulously wealthy.

And Ukraine was not the only foreign nation that the Bidens, the Kerrys, the Pelosis, the Clintons, and the Feinsteins tapped for millions of dollars that went directly into their own pockets.  See Peter Schweizer's books, _Clinton Cash_ and _Secret Empires_.  Ambrose Bierce wrote that "Politics is the conduct of public affairs for private advantage." 

Schiff himself has a Ukraine connection himself: arms-dealer Igor Pasternak.  Schiff is as bought and paid for as the rest of the players in this oh, so devious Deep State plot to unseat a duly elected president because he is not part of their noxious club of get-rich-behind-the-scenes pols. 

Morrison is the NSC's senior director for European affairs.  His testimony exonerates Trump of all the Left's fabricated accusations and reveals that one of Schiff's supposed star witnesses, Lt. Col. Vindman, is a very bad actor in all this, an anti-Trump, pro-Ukraine spy at the NSC. 

Trump has been manipulating Pelosi, Schiff, and their henchmen into a world-class implosion.

https://www.americanthinker.com/blo...ting_up_the_left_all_along.html#ixzz65gy7n9qg


----------



## Lesh

karpenter said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try again retard
> 
> 
> 
> I Gave It To You Out Of The Horse's Mouth
> For You To See With Your Own Eyes And Ears
> Because The Transcripts Haven't Been Released
> You Phoney, You Fraud, You Imbecile
> I Handed You Your Lying Ass
Click to expand...

Great. Then go through that 5 hour video and give us the time stamp for the QUOTE you claim to have...

You lying c##t


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably one strategy they will consider to get out of this.  But you are correct.  I think this is boomeranging on them, which of course, they never expected.
> 
> Trump Surges with Suburban Women, Beats All 2020 Democrats in Large Donations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _When just looking at suburban women, the problem becomes even worse. Trump’s favorability stands at 34% favorable, 61% unfavorable and his job approval is 38% approve, 62% disapprove._
> 
> Battleground Poll: Trump’s Suburban Problem - Priorities USA
Click to expand...


Another fairly accurate study was already given in here.  It showed that Rump received a larger amount of large campaign contributions from large women donations.  But when you looked at the totals, the small donations made up the lions share and went to the demos.  In fact, overall, Bernie took home the bacon with Mayor Pete coming in a close second.  I have no idea where they are getting the idea that there is a surge in Rumps suburban Women donations.  I guess Rush and Hannity just made it up and told them to say it.


----------



## Flopper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying it is just a coincidence that Trump withheld the military aid just days before the phone call.  And it's just coincidental that Trump dropped a request that Zelensky open a corruption investigation when discussing military aid in the phone conversation.  And of course, it's just a coincidence that Biden's son worked for the company to be investigated.  And it was coincidental that Trump fired the Ambassador to the Ukraine, who was not on the Trump team, just weeks before the phone call.  And of course Zelensky's much sought after meeting with the president was being delayed.
> *
> WOW! What a strange series of coincidences. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riddle me this:  If Zelensky took Trump's request as a threat, how is it he had no idea US aid was being held up?  I mean, if an inspector comes to my house to complain my house paint is chipping, and I offer him 100 to ignore it, we both know I bribed him.  I gave him a hundred bucks, and he got in his car and left.
> 
> What the left is trying to claim here, is that Trump bribed Zelensky, and Zelensky had no idea he'd just been bribed.  Yes, Trump wanted to know the association between Hunter and Ukraine.  After all, the drug addict got a job in a field he didn't know anything about, in a country he didn't know anything about; not even the language, all while his father was not only the VP, but in charge of goings on in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not claim Zelensky took Trump's request to be a threat at that time.  As you said, he did know the funds were frozen.  At that time, Zelensky would could consider it a simple request for a favor.  However, in about a week, Zelensky would learn Trump's request for a favor was not a request.
> 
> Zelensky was told to work with Juliana which made sense because Trump had removed the ambassador.   Obviously Juliana's part in this was to act as Trump's go between in regard to a public announcement of the investigation and providing details to the president.  No doubt, there would have been an announcement of an investigation had the whisleblower's complaint not come out about 2 weeks after the phone call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, more Thought Police claims.  And please tell me where you purchased that crystal ball, because all the ones I purchased never seemed to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't take a crystal ball to put the pieces together.
> Trump recalls the Ukraine ambassador a few weeks before freezing Ukraine military aid.  Zelenski's meeting with Trump is put on hold.  Trump ask Zelenski to open an investigation of the Bidens.   He sends Giuliani to the Ukraine and ask Zelenski to work with him. The whistleblower exposes Trump's scheme to force Zelenski to open an investigation. The House announces an investigation of Trump.  Military aid is restored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So tell me, when was Zelensky "forced" to do anything?  And why would Yovanovich have anything to do with interfering between Trump and Zelensky?  He didn't need her out of the way for anything.  What meeting was put on hold?  It was a phone call, something that doesn't need too much scheduling.
> 
> This entire farce is based on he said/ she said, why did Trump do X, what mind reading Democrats thought Trump was thinking, but no actual hard evidence of their claim.
> 
> If the Democrats are stupid enough to proceed with this impeachment, it will be the first impeachment in our history based on no facts, but plenty of assumptions.  Our Constitutional authors are rolling in their graves, because if they thought it could ever come to this, the Constitution would be 50 pages long with lots of color pictures so that Democrats could understand.
Click to expand...

Zelensky is very dependent on the US for military aid and support. If the US backed off in their support of the Ukraine, Russian tanks would be surrounding the government building in Kiev within a month.  US commitment to the Ukraine is of paramount importance to Zelensky.  He would do anything Trump wanted to maintain US support.  He simple would have no choice.  So yes, holding up military aid and the presidential visit would force Zelnsksy to open an investigation of Biden.  If it had not been for the whisleblower, Zelensky would have announced an investigation of Biden by now. 

Yovanovich had to go. She is one of the most senior members of the State Dept.  She has contacts throughout the Dept, the military, and the security services as well as in the Ukraine government.  It would be impossible for Trump to freeze military aid and pressure Zelensky to investigate Biden without her knowledge.  Not being a strong Trump supporter she would have been a problem.  She also had to go in order to position Giuliani as Zelenski's contact and the deal maker in the Ukraine.


----------



## GreenAndBlue

Barr has just put up a giant roadblock to the crooked democrat impeachment situation 

Barr has now made it clear !!!!

Made it clear that the deep state is guilty of high treason acts

NOW we know what he knows 

Next step he will find out the cause !!!

Which is the unwise getting brainwashed by crooked democrats 

Then the solution for the cause is to bring a high logic ability test for voters !!!

Now we know the Final steps that NOW will come 

With the high logic test for voting ...most voters will be trump voters ----white male voters !!!


----------



## Flopper

PoliticalChic said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Are you saying running for office makes one immune form investigation? If not, we have a treaty with Ukraine on criminal investigations, I haven't seen where politicians are exempted form that treaty."*
> 
> It is against the law to ask a foreign government to investigate your political rival. Get that through your think skulls Trumpers. Stop being disingenuous.
> 
> 
> 
> Your side lost the election, IM2, move on and vote him out in a year.
> No laws have been broken and Schiff and Pelosi know it, they are just trying to muddy the waters for
> the inept and confused.  Your stable of mules couldn't win an election for dog catcher....and they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (R) nutters need to move on from that tired old excuse.   if that happened, then y'all could finally stop bring up hillary everytime you hafta defend donny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this plan.
> 
> If the Democrats were actually clever.......they'd hold the hearings......*and then vote not to impeach.*
> 
> Why?
> a. they know the Republican Senate is a dead end for the ploy
> b. independent voters have made clear that they are sick of the charade
> c. the only hope is to damage Trump for the election....and they can see that it isn't working
> d. they realize that if it gets to the Senate.....the Republicans can recall not just the same 'witnesses'...and ask what they want
> and when they want....
> e. but they can call Schiff to testify!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they could one up the Senate by not impeaching Trump and saying they will leave it to the voters to decide.  However, that won't work. Trump would claim a victory stating it was another democrat witch hunt to discredit him.  I think the democrats have gone too far to back down now.
> 
> Also, there are a lot of witness yet to testify and there may be more.  Unlike last week's witnesses, the upcoming witnesses are much closer to Trump which means they could make things a lot worse for Trump such that a Senate acquittal might be impossible.  If republican senators see Trump as a looser, they will desert him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if the Leftists want the Republican Senate to question those witnesses.
Click to expand...

 I'm sure a number of the witnesses will testify in the Senate trial.  Since this is a trial, Trump will be able to offer a defense.


----------



## Flopper

jc456 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another note for the Trumpettes attempting to excuse their vote for Trump by throwing out these allocations of sexual misconduct with Bill Clinton.
> 
> 1)  Nearly all of this came to light after Clinton's second election.
> 2) We knew about Trump before the election
> 3)  I never voted for Bill Clinton
> 4) You voted for a man that you knew had over 25 accusations including child rape & him on tape talking about groping women.
> 
> so please.  Shut the fuck up about Bill Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> they're all factual.  I use only facts.  You, naw.  Hey but any day you can post up the thing that trump actually did.
Click to expand...

What an interesting way to defend Trump. Regurgitate Bill Clinton's sexual escapades, real or imagined of 25 year ago as if it had some relevance in the Trump impeachment.


----------



## Flopper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to defend Trump on.
> 
> 
> Know who says so????
> 
> 
> 
> *“Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch Admits Having No Knowledge of Trump Criminal Activity*
> Former United States Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch admitted on Friday that she has no knowledge of President Donald Trump accepting bribes nor of the president being involved in any criminal activity.
> 
> “Do you have any information regarding the President of the United States accepting any bribes?” asked Rep. Chris Stewart (R-UT) of former Ambassador Yovanovitch.
> 
> “No,” replied Yovanovitch.
> 
> “Do you have any information regarding any criminal activity that the President of the United States has been involved with at all?” asked Rep. Stewart.
> 
> “No,” answered Yovanovitch.”
> Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch Admits Having No Knowledge of Trump Criminal Activity | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your face, boooooyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you know damn well that she is only a piece of the impeachable puzzle polchicky.
> 
> LOL!!!!!!!!   breitbart??????????
> 
> *Breitbart*
> _*Has this Media Source failed a fact check?*_ *LET US KNOW HERE.*
> 
> Share:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *QUESTIONABLE SOURCE*
> A questionable source exhibits _one or more_ of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no sourcing to credible information, a complete lack of transparency and/or is fake news. Fake News is the _deliberate attempt_ to publish hoaxes and/or disinformation for the purpose of profit or influence (Learn More). Sources listed in the Questionable Category _may_ be very untrustworthy and should be fact checked on a per article basis. Please note sources on this list _are not_ considered _fake news_ unless specifically written in the reasoning section for that source. See all Questionable sources.
> 
> 
> 
> *Overall, we rate Breitbart Questionable based on extreme right wing bias, publication of conspiracy theories and propaganda as well as numerous false claims.*
> *Detailed Report*
> Reasoning:* Extreme Right, Propaganda, Conspiracy, Failed Fact Checks*
> Country: *USA*
> World Press Freedom Rank: *USA 48/180
> Breitbart - Media Bias/Fact Check
> *
> _bite meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is no piece of the impeachable puzzle.  She can just testify that she was canned.
> What you people call evidence is hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is gonna start changing CONsiderably with tomorrow's testimony.  pence's aid is a first person witness to that 2nd call & then there's sondland.  whoooooweeeeeee that is gonna rock!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you're so convinced that their testimony is going to be damaging to Trump.  Why?  Because your left wing sources told you that.
Click to expand...

Most of the people testifying have already testified before the judicial committee.


----------



## Zorro!

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Riddle me this:  If Zelensky took Trump's request as a threat, how is it he had no idea US aid was being held up?  I mean, if an inspector comes to my house to complain my house paint is chipping, and I offer him 100 to ignore it, we both know I bribed him.  I gave him a hundred bucks, and he got in his car and left.
> 
> What the left is trying to claim here, is that Trump bribed Zelensky, and Zelensky had no idea he'd just been bribed.  Yes, Trump wanted to know the association between Hunter and Ukraine.  After all, the drug addict got a job in a field he didn't know anything about, in a country he didn't know anything about; not even the language, all while his father was not only the VP, but in charge of goings on in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not claim Zelensky took Trump's request to be a threat at that time.  As you said, he did know the funds were frozen.  At that time, Zelensky would could consider it a simple request for a favor.  However, in about a week, Zelensky would learn Trump's request for a favor was not a request.
> 
> Zelensky was told to work with Juliana which made sense because Trump had removed the ambassador.   Obviously Juliana's part in this was to act as Trump's go between in regard to a public announcement of the investigation and providing details to the president.  No doubt, there would have been an announcement of an investigation had the whisleblower's complaint not come out about 2 weeks after the phone call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, more Thought Police claims.  And please tell me where you purchased that crystal ball, because all the ones I purchased never seemed to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't take a crystal ball to put the pieces together.
> Trump recalls the Ukraine ambassador a few weeks before freezing Ukraine military aid.  Zelenski's meeting with Trump is put on hold.  Trump ask Zelenski to open an investigation of the Bidens.   He sends Giuliani to the Ukraine and ask Zelenski to work with him. The whistleblower exposes Trump's scheme to force Zelenski to open an investigation. The House announces an investigation of Trump.  Military aid is restored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So tell me, when was Zelensky "forced" to do anything?  And why would Yovanovich have anything to do with interfering between Trump and Zelensky?  He didn't need her out of the way for anything.  What meeting was put on hold?  It was a phone call, something that doesn't need too much scheduling.
> 
> This entire farce is based on he said/ she said, why did Trump do X, what mind reading Democrats thought Trump was thinking, but no actual hard evidence of their claim.
> 
> If the Democrats are stupid enough to proceed with this impeachment, it will be the first impeachment in our history based on no facts, but plenty of assumptions.  Our Constitutional authors are rolling in their graves, because if they thought it could ever come to this, the Constitution would be 50 pages long with lots of color pictures so that Democrats could understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zelensky is very dependent on the US for military aid and support. If the US backed off in their support of the Ukraine, Russian tanks would be surrounding the government building in Kiev within a month...
Click to expand...

Trump gave him the lethal aid to use against Russia that Obama refused to provide.


> ... US commitment to the Ukraine is of paramount importance to Zelensky.  He would do anything Trump wanted to maintain US support.  He simple would have no choice.  So yes, holding up military aid and the presidential visit would force Zelnsksy to open an investigation of Biden...


Trump released the aid before the quarter ended, aid that Obama NEVER released and required nothing of Ukraine in exchange.


> ...  If it had not been for the whisleblower, Zelensky would have announced an investigation of Biden by now....


You just admitted that Trump did not require a Biden investigation in order to provide the aid.


> ... Yovanovich had to go. She is one of the most senior members of the State Dept.  She has contacts throughout the Dept, the military, and the security services as well as in the Ukraine government.  It would be impossible for Trump to freeze military aid and pressure Zelensky to investigate Biden without her knowledge. ...


You are arguing a counter-factual, Trump did neither.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to defend Trump on.
> 
> 
> Know who says so????
> 
> 
> 
> *“Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch Admits Having No Knowledge of Trump Criminal Activity*
> Former United States Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch admitted on Friday that she has no knowledge of President Donald Trump accepting bribes nor of the president being involved in any criminal activity.
> 
> “Do you have any information regarding the President of the United States accepting any bribes?” asked Rep. Chris Stewart (R-UT) of former Ambassador Yovanovitch.
> 
> “No,” replied Yovanovitch.
> 
> “Do you have any information regarding any criminal activity that the President of the United States has been involved with at all?” asked Rep. Stewart.
> 
> “No,” answered Yovanovitch.”
> Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch Admits Having No Knowledge of Trump Criminal Activity | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your face, boooooyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know damn well that she is only a piece of the impeachable puzzle polchicky.
> 
> LOL!!!!!!!!   breitbart??????????
> 
> *Breitbart*
> _*Has this Media Source failed a fact check?*_ *LET US KNOW HERE.*
> 
> Share:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *QUESTIONABLE SOURCE*
> A questionable source exhibits _one or more_ of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no sourcing to credible information, a complete lack of transparency and/or is fake news. Fake News is the _deliberate attempt_ to publish hoaxes and/or disinformation for the purpose of profit or influence (Learn More). Sources listed in the Questionable Category _may_ be very untrustworthy and should be fact checked on a per article basis. Please note sources on this list _are not_ considered _fake news_ unless specifically written in the reasoning section for that source. See all Questionable sources.
> 
> 
> 
> *Overall, we rate Breitbart Questionable based on extreme right wing bias, publication of conspiracy theories and propaganda as well as numerous false claims.*
> *Detailed Report*
> Reasoning:* Extreme Right, Propaganda, Conspiracy, Failed Fact Checks*
> Country: *USA*
> World Press Freedom Rank: *USA 48/180
> Breitbart - Media Bias/Fact Check
> *
> _bite meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is no piece of the impeachable puzzle.  She can just testify that she was canned.
> What you people call evidence is hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is gonna start changing CONsiderably with tomorrow's testimony.  pence's aid is a first person witness to that 2nd call & then there's sondland.  whoooooweeeeeee that is gonna rock!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you're so convinced that their testimony is going to be damaging to Trump.  Why?  Because your left wing sources told you that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the people testifying have already testified before the judicial committee.
Click to expand...


So had Taylor, Kent and Yovanovitch  All three shot blanks in the televised hearing.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another note for the Trumpettes attempting to excuse their vote for Trump by throwing out these allocations of sexual misconduct with Bill Clinton.
> 
> 1)  Nearly all of this came to light after Clinton's second election.
> 2) We knew about Trump before the election
> 3)  I never voted for Bill Clinton
> 4) You voted for a man that you knew had over 25 accusations including child rape & him on tape talking about groping women.
> 
> so please.  Shut the fuck up about Bill Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> they're all factual.  I use only facts.  You, naw.  Hey but any day you can post up the thing that trump actually did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an interesting way to defend Trump. Regurgitate Bill Clinton's sexual escapades, real or imagined of 25 year ago as if it had some relevance in the Trump impeachment.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Riddle me this:  If Zelensky took Trump's request as a threat, how is it he had no idea US aid was being held up?  I mean, if an inspector comes to my house to complain my house paint is chipping, and I offer him 100 to ignore it, we both know I bribed him.  I gave him a hundred bucks, and he got in his car and left.
> 
> What the left is trying to claim here, is that Trump bribed Zelensky, and Zelensky had no idea he'd just been bribed.  Yes, Trump wanted to know the association between Hunter and Ukraine.  After all, the drug addict got a job in a field he didn't know anything about, in a country he didn't know anything about; not even the language, all while his father was not only the VP, but in charge of goings on in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not claim Zelensky took Trump's request to be a threat at that time.  As you said, he did know the funds were frozen.  At that time, Zelensky would could consider it a simple request for a favor.  However, in about a week, Zelensky would learn Trump's request for a favor was not a request.
> 
> Zelensky was told to work with Juliana which made sense because Trump had removed the ambassador.   Obviously Juliana's part in this was to act as Trump's go between in regard to a public announcement of the investigation and providing details to the president.  No doubt, there would have been an announcement of an investigation had the whisleblower's complaint not come out about 2 weeks after the phone call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, more Thought Police claims.  And please tell me where you purchased that crystal ball, because all the ones I purchased never seemed to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't take a crystal ball to put the pieces together.
> Trump recalls the Ukraine ambassador a few weeks before freezing Ukraine military aid.  Zelenski's meeting with Trump is put on hold.  Trump ask Zelenski to open an investigation of the Bidens.   He sends Giuliani to the Ukraine and ask Zelenski to work with him. The whistleblower exposes Trump's scheme to force Zelenski to open an investigation. The House announces an investigation of Trump.  Military aid is restored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So tell me, when was Zelensky "forced" to do anything?  And why would Yovanovich have anything to do with interfering between Trump and Zelensky?  He didn't need her out of the way for anything.  What meeting was put on hold?  It was a phone call, something that doesn't need too much scheduling.
> 
> This entire farce is based on he said/ she said, why did Trump do X, what mind reading Democrats thought Trump was thinking, but no actual hard evidence of their claim.
> 
> If the Democrats are stupid enough to proceed with this impeachment, it will be the first impeachment in our history based on no facts, but plenty of assumptions.  Our Constitutional authors are rolling in their graves, because if they thought it could ever come to this, the Constitution would be 50 pages long with lots of color pictures so that Democrats could understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zelensky is very dependent on the US for military aid and support. If the US backed off in their support of the Ukraine, Russian tanks would be surrounding the government building in Kiev within a month.  US commitment to the Ukraine is of paramount importance to Zelensky.  He would do anything Trump wanted to maintain US support.  He simple would have no choice.  So yes, holding up military aid and the presidential visit would force Zelnsksy to open an investigation of Biden.  If it had not been for the whisleblower, Zelensky would have announced an investigation of Biden by now.
> 
> Yovanovich had to go. She is one of the most senior members of the State Dept.  She has contacts throughout the Dept, the military, and the security services as well as in the Ukraine government.  It would be impossible for Trump to freeze military aid and pressure Zelensky to investigate Biden without her knowledge.  Not being a strong Trump supporter she would have been a problem.  She also had to go in order to position Giuliani as Zelenski's contact and the deal maker in the Ukraine.
Click to expand...


Oh please.  Trump could have still assigned Giuliani with or without her.  And do you think Trump would have allowed Russian tanks to move in on Ukraine?  You have to be kidding me. 

Even Zelensky knew that US aid would be inevitable.  It didn't matter if Zelensky started a investigation or not.  But the fact of the matter remains that the phone transcript didn't reveal any bribery or quid pro quo's.  Not once did Trump ever hint that US aid would hinge on an investigation.  

So what we have now is "what Democrats thought" Trump said instead of what he actually said.  And if Democrats are going to impeach on what they thought, it's a travesty to this Republic.  And again, what Democrats fail to understand is what goes around--comes around.  Because the next Republican House that has a commie President that does anything questionable, then don't complain when Republicans impeach based on what they thought instead of what actually took place.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Daryl Hunt said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably one strategy they will consider to get out of this.  But you are correct.  I think this is boomeranging on them, which of course, they never expected.
> 
> Trump Surges with Suburban Women, Beats All 2020 Democrats in Large Donations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _When just looking at suburban women, the problem becomes even worse. Trump’s favorability stands at 34% favorable, 61% unfavorable and his job approval is 38% approve, 62% disapprove._
> 
> Battleground Poll: Trump’s Suburban Problem - Priorities USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another fairly accurate study was already given in here.  It showed that Rump received a larger amount of large campaign contributions from large women donations.  But when you looked at the totals, the small donations made up the lions share and went to the demos.  In fact, overall, Bernie took home the bacon with Mayor Pete coming in a close second.  I have no idea where they are getting the idea that there is a surge in Rumps suburban Women donations.  I guess Rush and Hannity just made it up and told them to say it.
Click to expand...


Then let me tell you what's not made up:  Durham turned his investigation criminal.  The IG is going to testify to Congress about his report on Dec 11th, which means it will be out well beforehand in a couple of weeks.  

Then commies are having their fun now, but our fun is just around the corner.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

OldLady said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that everyone else knows.....except you, RealDumb.
> 
> 
> *Clinton Misogyny - Sex*
> Juanita Broaddrick (AR)- rape
> Eileen Wellstone (Oxford) - rape
> Elizabeth Ward Gracen - rape - quid pro quo, post incident intimidation
> Regina Hopper Blakely - "forced himself on her, biting, bruising her"
> Kathleen Willey (WH) - sexual assault, intimidations, threats
> Sandra Allen James (DC) - sexual assault
> 22 Year Old 1972 (Yale) - sexual assault
> Kathy Bradshaw (AK) - sexual assault
> Cristy Zercher - unwelcomed sexual advance, intimidations
> Paula Jones (AR) - unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> Carolyn Moffet -unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> 1974 student at University of Arkansas - unwelcomed physical contact
> 1978-1980 - seven complaints per Arkansas state troopers
> Monica Lewinsky - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Gennifer Flowers - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Dolly Kyle Browning - post incident character assault
> Sally Perdue - post incident threats
> Betty Dalton - rebuffed his advances, married to one of his supporters
> Denise Reeder - apologetic note scanned
> http://www.alamo-girl.com/0262.htm
> 
> 
> And...just recently: "Leslie Millwee says that on two of the alleged occasions, Clinton groped her while he rubbed himself against her and reached climax."  EXCLUSIVE VIDEO INTERVIEW: New Bill Clinton Sexual Assault Accuser Goes Public for the First Time | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> And the Liberal elites have admitted what we on the right have said for decades.
> 
> 
> 1. Had it not been for Trump's election....none of this would be happening!
> With Hillary running, the whole rape-apologist program of the Democrats came to the forefront....and they had to pretend that Trump was on the same level (the gutter) as Bill 'the rapist' Clinton.
> 
> Here's the 'divide:' the Democrats with at least a double digit IQ are ready to admit the truth, the rape history that the Right has been revealing about Clinton for...what....decades.
> 
> You, a total dunce, are still fighting the war you've lost.
> 
> 2. Which Liberal outlets are now admitting what we on the Right have said for decades?
> 
> The New York Times
> 
> MSNBC
> 
> The Atlantic
> 
> Slate
> 
> 
> Vox
> 
> 
> 
> Politico
> 
> 
> 
> "So the recent wave of liberals “reckoning” with Bill Clinton’s sexual offenses should be put into proper context. It is not the beginning of the end for the Clintons atop the Democratic Party. It’s just the end.
> 
> ….the mea culpas from Bill’s defenders proliferating through lefty media, from the New York Times to Politico to Vox, are anything but brave. They’re convenient."                                                                                    https://nypost.com/2017/11/16/dems-...ses-is-the-final-nail-in-the-clintons-coffin/
> 
> 
> 
> 3. On the other side....lying low-life imbeciles.....you.....who can't keep up with the program.
> 
> 
> 
> “Maher asked, "Could Bill Clinton, if he had done what he did in 1998, survive today or would his own party have thrown him under the bus?"
> 
> Farrow explained, "Bill Clinton is a different conversation. He has been credibly accused of rape. That is nothing to do with gray areas. That is, you know, I think the Juanita Broadderick claim has been overdue for revisiting."
> 
> Farrow also said that he is "heartened by the fact that people now routinely express outrage about Bill Clinton and particularly those more serious allegations about him." Ronan Farrow Says Juanita Broaddrick's Rape Claim Against Bill Clinton Should Be Revisited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything....ANYTHING.....you Leftists have been right about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Facts First: *_Volodymyr_ _Zelensky did say Yovanovitch’s attitude was “far from the best”
> 
> Fact check: Trump tweets Ukraine's president spoke unfavorably of Yovanovitch. Here's what we know._
> 
> There you go, dumbass!  You should have already known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Trump told him she was bad news, and he agreed.  Kissy kissy.
> 
> _Zelensky said, “It was great that you were the first one who told me that she was a bad ambassador because I agree with you 100%.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where is your link to that statement?  Oh, you just made that up also!
> 
> You dumbasses couldn't get your own names right without talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I assumed you'd read the transcript of The Call by now.  Page 4, halfway down.
> https://media.washtimes.com/media/misc/2019/09/25/transcript.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass!  My quote was Zelensky's statement FROM the f-ing transcript, you ignorant POS!
> 
> It was the very next line.  There is no significance to your statement when paired with my quote.  Nothing burgers for every libtard!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're obviously drunk or something.  Not going to bother with you when you can't parse simple English and are letting the spit fly for nothing.
Click to expand...


You accuse me of being drunk because you can't fucking read?  You provided the link to my post!  How much more of a dumbass can you be to shoot down your own line of thinking, and still not realize it?

How is that you can be so stupid and still manage to make posts on this message board?

I am going to stop reading your idiocy because it is obvious that you are a massive troll or the dumbest human being I have ever encountered, and I know some really fucking stupid people!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

CrusaderFrank said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, none of this is anything but political gossip. Marie Yovanovitch, the Ukraine ambassador who had been dismissed, testitfied the Obama administration had also been concerned about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine and had tried to cover up the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Obama try to bribe the president of Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely!  Biden is on tape confessing to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Obama hope to get for him personally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idk. Have Obama take  the stand by swearing on the Koran and let's ask him
Click to expand...


One of my pet peeves who think that people testifying swear on the Bible.  People apparently watch too many old TV shows.  No one in court ever swears on a Bible anymore.  It is not required.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably one strategy they will consider to get out of this.  But you are correct.  I think this is boomeranging on them, which of course, they never expected.
> 
> Trump Surges with Suburban Women, Beats All 2020 Democrats in Large Donations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _When just looking at suburban women, the problem becomes even worse. Trump’s favorability stands at 34% favorable, 61% unfavorable and his job approval is 38% approve, 62% disapprove._
> 
> Battleground Poll: Trump’s Suburban Problem - Priorities USA
Click to expand...


That poll makes no sense as many of those issues they said suburban women oppose Trump on are actually th real reasons they WOULD support him.  You poll is whacked!

You don't think suburban women are concerned about illegal immigration?  Ha!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Daryl Hunt said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably one strategy they will consider to get out of this.  But you are correct.  I think this is boomeranging on them, which of course, they never expected.
> 
> Trump Surges with Suburban Women, Beats All 2020 Democrats in Large Donations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _When just looking at suburban women, the problem becomes even worse. Trump’s favorability stands at 34% favorable, 61% unfavorable and his job approval is 38% approve, 62% disapprove._
> 
> Battleground Poll: Trump’s Suburban Problem - Priorities USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another fairly accurate study was already given in here.  It showed that Rump received a larger amount of large campaign contributions from large women donations.  But when you looked at the totals, the small donations made up the lions share and went to the demos.  In fact, overall, Bernie took home the bacon with Mayor Pete coming in a close second.  I have no idea where they are getting the idea that there is a surge in Rumps suburban Women donations.  I guess Rush and Hannity just made it up and told them to say it.
Click to expand...


Why are you talking about yourself, you juvenile twit?  The only Rump in these conversation is your obvious ass that you keep showing!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably one strategy they will consider to get out of this.  But you are correct.  I think this is boomeranging on them, which of course, they never expected.
> 
> Trump Surges with Suburban Women, Beats All 2020 Democrats in Large Donations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _When just looking at suburban women, the problem becomes even worse. Trump’s favorability stands at 34% favorable, 61% unfavorable and his job approval is 38% approve, 62% disapprove._
> 
> Battleground Poll: Trump’s Suburban Problem - Priorities USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another fairly accurate study was already given in here.  It showed that Rump received a larger amount of large campaign contributions from large women donations.  But when you looked at the totals, the small donations made up the lions share and went to the demos.  In fact, overall, Bernie took home the bacon with Mayor Pete coming in a close second.  I have no idea where they are getting the idea that there is a surge in Rumps suburban Women donations.  I guess Rush and Hannity just made it up and told them to say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then let me tell you what's not made up:  Durham turned his investigation criminal.  The IG is going to testify to Congress about his report on Dec 11th, which means it will be out well beforehand in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Then commies are having their fun now, but our fun is just around the corner.
Click to expand...


I say "Let the perp-walking begin!"


----------



## karpenter

Lesh said:
			
		

> Great. Then go through that 5 hour video and give us the time stamp for the QUOTE you claim to have...
> 
> You lying c##t


I Gave You The Time Stamp Already
With The Video, Post #177
The "It Was Only Attempted Bribery" Defense
*Again:*
*3 Hours:**50 Minutes:01 Second*
^^ Can You See It Now ??


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Flopper said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your side lost the election, IM2, move on and vote him out in a year.
> No laws have been broken and Schiff and Pelosi know it, they are just trying to muddy the waters for
> the inept and confused.  Your stable of mules couldn't win an election for dog catcher....and they know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R) nutters need to move on from that tired old excuse.   if that happened, then y'all could finally stop bring up hillary everytime you hafta defend donny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this plan.
> 
> If the Democrats were actually clever.......they'd hold the hearings......*and then vote not to impeach.*
> 
> Why?
> a. they know the Republican Senate is a dead end for the ploy
> b. independent voters have made clear that they are sick of the charade
> c. the only hope is to damage Trump for the election....and they can see that it isn't working
> d. they realize that if it gets to the Senate.....the Republicans can recall not just the same 'witnesses'...and ask what they want
> and when they want....
> e. but they can call Schiff to testify!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they could one up the Senate by not impeaching Trump and saying they will leave it to the voters to decide.  However, that won't work. Trump would claim a victory stating it was another democrat witch hunt to discredit him.  I think the democrats have gone too far to back down now.
> 
> Also, there are a lot of witness yet to testify and there may be more.  Unlike last week's witnesses, the upcoming witnesses are much closer to Trump which means they could make things a lot worse for Trump such that a Senate acquittal might be impossible.  If republican senators see Trump as a looser, they will desert him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if the Leftists want the Republican Senate to question those witnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure a number of the witnesses will testify in the Senate trial.  Since this is a trial, Trump will be able to offer a defense.
Click to expand...


In the House, the Republicans can present witnesses of their own.  They have elected not only not present them but to try and block key witnesses from testifying.  There is a short list that should be forced to testify.  And this week, once they verify that crimes have been committed by these characters, the reasons that they say they are ammune to being supenened are going to be a wash.  You can't claim client privalege if you are committing a crime while doing it and Rudy is toast as is all the rest of his criminals.  And when they fall, expect others to fall as well including Barr.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably one strategy they will consider to get out of this.  But you are correct.  I think this is boomeranging on them, which of course, they never expected.
> 
> Trump Surges with Suburban Women, Beats All 2020 Democrats in Large Donations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _When just looking at suburban women, the problem becomes even worse. Trump’s favorability stands at 34% favorable, 61% unfavorable and his job approval is 38% approve, 62% disapprove._
> 
> Battleground Poll: Trump’s Suburban Problem - Priorities USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another fairly accurate study was already given in here.  It showed that Rump received a larger amount of large campaign contributions from large women donations.  But when you looked at the totals, the small donations made up the lions share and went to the demos.  In fact, overall, Bernie took home the bacon with Mayor Pete coming in a close second.  I have no idea where they are getting the idea that there is a surge in Rumps suburban Women donations.  I guess Rush and Hannity just made it up and told them to say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then let me tell you what's not made up:  Durham turned his investigation criminal.  The IG is going to testify to Congress about his report on Dec 11th, which means it will be out well beforehand in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Then commies are having their fun now, but our fun is just around the corner.
Click to expand...


This week, look for charges from the House to those that you think are going to be sending out those arrest warrants.  The House will be going through a lower Federal Court which has no real love for any of the criminals in the Whitehouse.  It hasn't been Barr and company that has done the prosecution of the criminals.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably one strategy they will consider to get out of this.  But you are correct.  I think this is boomeranging on them, which of course, they never expected.
> 
> Trump Surges with Suburban Women, Beats All 2020 Democrats in Large Donations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _When just looking at suburban women, the problem becomes even worse. Trump’s favorability stands at 34% favorable, 61% unfavorable and his job approval is 38% approve, 62% disapprove._
> 
> Battleground Poll: Trump’s Suburban Problem - Priorities USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another fairly accurate study was already given in here.  It showed that Rump received a larger amount of large campaign contributions from large women donations.  But when you looked at the totals, the small donations made up the lions share and went to the demos.  In fact, overall, Bernie took home the bacon with Mayor Pete coming in a close second.  I have no idea where they are getting the idea that there is a surge in Rumps suburban Women donations.  I guess Rush and Hannity just made it up and told them to say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then let me tell you what's not made up:  Durham turned his investigation criminal.  The IG is going to testify to Congress about his report on Dec 11th, which means it will be out well beforehand in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Then commies are having their fun now, but our fun is just around the corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say "Let the perp-walking begin!"
Click to expand...


Oh it will begin.  Starting with Rudy and his band of criminals and it may even end up with Rump for contempt of Congress and a few other little tidbits that are definitely impeachable without a doubt.  But first, they go after Rudy and his band of criminals.  And that also involves Barr.  It's going to be a little tough for Barr filing charges while the NY Federal Court is trying him.


----------



## OldLady

PoliticalChic said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that everyone else knows.....except you, RealDumb.
> 
> 
> *Clinton Misogyny - Sex*
> Juanita Broaddrick (AR)- rape
> Eileen Wellstone (Oxford) - rape
> Elizabeth Ward Gracen - rape - quid pro quo, post incident intimidation
> Regina Hopper Blakely - "forced himself on her, biting, bruising her"
> Kathleen Willey (WH) - sexual assault, intimidations, threats
> Sandra Allen James (DC) - sexual assault
> 22 Year Old 1972 (Yale) - sexual assault
> Kathy Bradshaw (AK) - sexual assault
> Cristy Zercher - unwelcomed sexual advance, intimidations
> Paula Jones (AR) - unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> Carolyn Moffet -unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
> 1974 student at University of Arkansas - unwelcomed physical contact
> 1978-1980 - seven complaints per Arkansas state troopers
> Monica Lewinsky - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Gennifer Flowers - quid pro quo, post incident character assault
> Dolly Kyle Browning - post incident character assault
> Sally Perdue - post incident threats
> Betty Dalton - rebuffed his advances, married to one of his supporters
> Denise Reeder - apologetic note scanned
> http://www.alamo-girl.com/0262.htm
> 
> 
> And...just recently: "Leslie Millwee says that on two of the alleged occasions, Clinton groped her while he rubbed himself against her and reached climax."  EXCLUSIVE VIDEO INTERVIEW: New Bill Clinton Sexual Assault Accuser Goes Public for the First Time | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> And the Liberal elites have admitted what we on the right have said for decades.
> 
> 
> 1. Had it not been for Trump's election....none of this would be happening!
> With Hillary running, the whole rape-apologist program of the Democrats came to the forefront....and they had to pretend that Trump was on the same level (the gutter) as Bill 'the rapist' Clinton.
> 
> Here's the 'divide:' the Democrats with at least a double digit IQ are ready to admit the truth, the rape history that the Right has been revealing about Clinton for...what....decades.
> 
> You, a total dunce, are still fighting the war you've lost.
> 
> 2. Which Liberal outlets are now admitting what we on the Right have said for decades?
> 
> The New York Times
> 
> MSNBC
> 
> The Atlantic
> 
> Slate
> 
> 
> Vox
> 
> 
> 
> Politico
> 
> 
> 
> "So the recent wave of liberals “reckoning” with Bill Clinton’s sexual offenses should be put into proper context. It is not the beginning of the end for the Clintons atop the Democratic Party. It’s just the end.
> 
> ….the mea culpas from Bill’s defenders proliferating through lefty media, from the New York Times to Politico to Vox, are anything but brave. They’re convenient."                                                                                    https://nypost.com/2017/11/16/dems-...ses-is-the-final-nail-in-the-clintons-coffin/
> 
> 
> 
> 3. On the other side....lying low-life imbeciles.....you.....who can't keep up with the program.
> 
> 
> 
> “Maher asked, "Could Bill Clinton, if he had done what he did in 1998, survive today or would his own party have thrown him under the bus?"
> 
> Farrow explained, "Bill Clinton is a different conversation. He has been credibly accused of rape. That is nothing to do with gray areas. That is, you know, I think the Juanita Broadderick claim has been overdue for revisiting."
> 
> Farrow also said that he is "heartened by the fact that people now routinely express outrage about Bill Clinton and particularly those more serious allegations about him." Ronan Farrow Says Juanita Broaddrick's Rape Claim Against Bill Clinton Should Be Revisited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything....ANYTHING.....you Leftists have been right about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Facts First: *_Volodymyr_ _Zelensky did say Yovanovitch’s attitude was “far from the best”
> 
> Fact check: Trump tweets Ukraine's president spoke unfavorably of Yovanovitch. Here's what we know._
> 
> There you go, dumbass!  You should have already known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Trump told him she was bad news, and he agreed.  Kissy kissy.
> 
> _Zelensky said, “It was great that you were the first one who told me that she was a bad ambassador because I agree with you 100%.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just have to laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't mind her, dementia is taking it's toll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.  Making direct quotes of what people said is crazy, while gifs of little creatures laughing is the epitome of realistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's this?
> 
> *“Jim Jordan: ‘No One Has Testified That There Has Been a Quid Pro Quo’*
> 
> …Democrats failed to prove a quid pro quo took place during President Donald Trump's call with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky.
> 
> "No one's testified there's been a quid pro quo," Jordan explained. "Everyone's got second, third, fourth-hand information. Mr. Morrison, who was on the call, said he didn't think anything was improper or illegal in the call. Ms. Williams didn't think anything improper or illegal happened in the call."
> 
> The congressman reminded Brennan of one important tidbit, the same one he has made in the past: the four facts surround the call have not changed.
> 
> "That's the funny thing about facts. They don't change.
> 
> 1.The fact that we have the transcript and there was no linkage of any type of assertion of dollars for an investigation on the call.
> 
> 2.We have the two guys on the call. President Trump and President Zelensky said no pressure and no linkage," he explained.
> 
> 3.  "My point is that he [Zelensky] didn't know that their aid was held up at the time of the call.
> 
> 4. And, most importantly, they didn't do anything, any specific action or investigation to get the aid released."                                           Jim Jordan: ‘No One Has Testified That There Has Been a Quid Pro Quo’
> 
> 
> 
> Better?
Click to expand...

Who gives a shit what Jim Jordan says?  He's got his ear plugs in, just like you do.    The President doesn't have to say it out loud, folks.  The President, like any other human, does not have to publicly announce that he is doing it in order for it to be a crime.
If he grabbed you by the pussy, is it only true if he says "I'm gonna grab you by the pussy" first?


----------



## OldLady

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not what Zelensky said. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did he say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That Yovanovitch supported the previous president, not him.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was, according to Zelensky, Trump who told him that.  Why would Trump say something like that?  In her testimony Friday, it was really clear she was positive and hopeful about the new administration in Ukraine.  I never heard a whisper of a word that in any way was negative toward Zelensky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think she was telling the truth?  Who would lie after they were fired?
Click to expand...

He's got ya, alright.  When are you going to realize you're being played?


----------



## flack

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, none of this is anything but political gossip. Marie Yovanovitch, the Ukraine ambassador who had been dismissed, testitfied the Obama administration had also been concerned about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine and had tried to cover up the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Obama try to bribe the president of Ukraine?
Click to expand...

no


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Daryl Hunt said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably one strategy they will consider to get out of this.  But you are correct.  I think this is boomeranging on them, which of course, they never expected.
> 
> Trump Surges with Suburban Women, Beats All 2020 Democrats in Large Donations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _When just looking at suburban women, the problem becomes even worse. Trump’s favorability stands at 34% favorable, 61% unfavorable and his job approval is 38% approve, 62% disapprove._
> 
> Battleground Poll: Trump’s Suburban Problem - Priorities USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another fairly accurate study was already given in here.  It showed that Rump received a larger amount of large campaign contributions from large women donations.  But when you looked at the totals, the small donations made up the lions share and went to the demos.  In fact, overall, Bernie took home the bacon with Mayor Pete coming in a close second.  I have no idea where they are getting the idea that there is a surge in Rumps suburban Women donations.  I guess Rush and Hannity just made it up and told them to say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then let me tell you what's not made up:  Durham turned his investigation criminal.  The IG is going to testify to Congress about his report on Dec 11th, which means it will be out well beforehand in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Then commies are having their fun now, but our fun is just around the corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say "Let the perp-walking begin!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh it will begin.  Starting with Rudy and his band of criminals and it may even end up with Rump for contempt of Congress and a few other little tidbits that are definitely impeachable without a doubt.  But first, they go after Rudy and his band of criminals.  And that also involves Barr.  It's going to be a little tough for Barr filing charges while the NY Federal Court is trying him.
Click to expand...


Hey dumbass! Explain how the House can arrest a President? You need to stop doing mushrooms while posting.


----------



## NotYourBody

karpenter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING that Biden may have done will undo what Trump has done. NOTHING
> 
> 
> 
> The Panel Of 'Witnesses' Was Asked Directly:
> "Was There Anything Impeachable In That Call ??"
> 
> View attachment 290504
> View attachment 290505
Click to expand...

Because their job is not to determine impeachable behavior. That is the job of congress. 

Why does the GOP have such a hard time understanding how the impeachment process works?


----------



## OldLady

Ame®icano said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read your link? He said it after Trump brought her up. Zelensky would do or say anything Trump wanted him to...Trump was extorting him after all.
> 
> Why would the State Department tell Yovanovich that she did nothing wrong if she had lost the confidence of the host country?
> 
> We know how this played out. Yovanovich pushed back against the "drug deal" that the "Three Amigos" were scheming and so she had to be removed to let Rick Perry secure Ukrainian drilling rights for his donors and to make conspiracy theories come to life to make Trump look like Russia didn't help him win. ( they did)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's disgusting how all those politicians pat each other's back. They ALL did the great job and service to the country. Yeah, right.
> 
> She was Obama holdover. That alone is enough to replace her. Yet, she was badmouthing president that she was representing in Ukraine. That is another reason. So who was smearing whom in this case?
> She should've been fired the moment Trump walked into White House for simple reason that she was there during time that Ukrainians were working with DNC against Trump and she did nothing about it, even more, I think she had a role in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yovanovich has been in the State Dept since Reagan. Technically she's a Reagan holdover.
> 
> Oh, and the accusation that she was badmouthing Trump comes from a bunch of people paid off by Dmytro Firtash, who is currently fighting extradition to the US for Ukrainian Corruption. As was said in the hearing, you can't fight corruption without pissing off corrupt people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, let's say she didn't badmouth Trump.
> 
> Tell me, what Ambassador Yovanovich did when she learned that DNC is working with Ukrainians to dig dirt on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What DNC working with Ukrainians to dig dirt on Trump?  Can I have a little more information on that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What, you didn't know that Ukraine admitted their involvement and meddling in US elections?
> 
> *Ukraine Court Rules Manafort Disclosure Caused ‘Meddling’ in U.S. Election - NYTimes*
> *Ukrainian efforts to sabotage Trump backfire - Politico*
> 
> Now, tell me, why would Ukraine work with DNC against Trump, and in favor of Hillary Clinton?
Click to expand...

Thank you for the article!  It really seems, though, that Chalupa was looking into the same set of affairs that ultimately got Paul Manafort arrested.  She smelled a rat and she was right, wasn't she?  Trump ditched Manafort fast--perhaps he smelled a rat, too.  This is really a story about Manafort, not Trump.  Remember, Mueller didn't find any reason to think Trump was in on it.


----------



## OldLady

toomuchtime_ said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, had Trump had the 'whistleblower' arrested as a spy.....
> 
> 
> Obama did just that.
> 
> 
> The Obama administration had 8 whistleblowers. President Obama handled each one the same way - he had the FBI bust into their home, arrest them, and he then prosecuted them for espionage. Of course the biased media kept quiet and looked the other way. Their were a few exceptions. Here's one news report on it:
> 
> War on whistleblowers?
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you didn't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> What did they blow the whistle on?  I watched the video and it never said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whistleblower claimed Donald Trump solicited a foreign country  to help intervene in the 2020 election and that the White House sought to cover it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And to date there has been no evidence presented to support that claim.  The evidence that has been presented so far shows Obama was just as worried about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine but tries to hide the facts from the public and President Trump is determined to expose the facts to the public.
> 
> Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is plenty of impeachment worthy evidence. The White House memo recording Donald Trump’s July phone conversation with Volodymyr Zelenskiy is damning enough even without witnesses.  The witnesses we have heard so far have provided details following the phone call and leading up to the firing of the Ukraine ambassador without cause to clear the way for Juliana.  We heard the response of administration staff to the phone conversation.  Over the next couple of weeks we will hear from people in the White House.  A staff member in the OMB will testify as to the reason for freezing the military funds.  Sondland's testimony will confirm the Taylor testimony.  Others will testify to the securing of the memo of the conversation, the lack of required notification  to congress of freezing of the funds, and possible witness tampering.  Potentially, the most damning witness may be Bolton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, none of this is anything but political gossip.  Marie Yovanovitch, the Ukraine ambassador who had been dismissed, testitfied the Obama administration  had also been concerned about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine and had tried to cover up the facts.
> 
> Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits
> 
> The facts that President Trump also shared Obama's concerns about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine cannot possibly provide a rational basis for an impeachment inquiry, and the fact that Obama was so worried about what the Bidens were doing in Ukraine,certainly does provide a reasonable basis for an investigation and to investigate the actions of a possibly corrupt US official in a foreign country would require the cooperation of that country's government.
> 
> If Obama's fears and Trump's suspicions that the Bidens acted corruptly in Ukraine are proved true by the investigation it would clearly benefit Trump and hurt the Democrats in next year's election, and that is the whole reason for the impeachment inquiry, because if the Democrats believed these suspicions of corrupt behavior  were baseless, the investigation would only help establish Biden as an honest man, which none of us really believe he is.  The very passion with which the Dems in Congress are pursuing this mishmash of political gossip to try to shape articles of impeachment is a testament to their fears that the investigations of the Bidens might show them both to be corrupt.
Click to expand...

Okay, let's investigate the Bidens, but Trump's investigation comes first.  You're #2.


----------



## OldLady

The Purge said:


> Adam Schiff Urges Due Process For... ......Terrorists.....But FUCK TRUMP!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Without the DemonRAT HYPOCRISY, THEY HAVE NOTHING!!!!


Trump has been invited to step up and testify numerous times.  He won't and he doesn't want his people to honor their subpoenas.  He can't have it both ways.


----------



## Olde Europe

OldLady said:


> Who gives a shit what Jim Jordan says?  He's got his ear plugs in, just like you do.    The President doesn't have to say it out loud, folks.  The President, like any other human, does not have to publicly announce that he is doing it in order for it to be a crime.



Yep, Jim Jordan is so aggressive a presidential boot-licker, he comes dangerously close to licking the leather off Trump's boots.

For anyone with reading abilities, Trump announced the crime, and in plain English: "I would like you to do us a favor though."

As stated before: The usual response to the mention of Javelins should have been:

"The money for assistance has been appropriated. The DoD certified that your country made the required progress, particularly with respect to fighting corruption, for the appropriated funds to be delivered. That process meanders through the bowels of the U.S. bureaucracy, but there are no remaining obstacles to the release of the funds in the coming days."

Any answer other than that would raise alarm in Ukraine, and the ask for a favor doubly so. With that, the extortion attempt is complete. The subsequent ask for investigations of Crowdstrike and the Bidens amounts to soliciting a bribe in the form of a personal political benefit - that is, bribery.

That's the abuse of power right there. 


Also of note: Zelensky and his team in all likelihood have written up a complete transcript of the call, likely in both Ukrainian and English, and analyzed every phrase and every syllable.  They would have been derelict if they didn't.  And so they cannot possibly have missed what the reply to the ask for the Javelins was, consistently, throughout the call - and as such the quid pro quo, Javelins for favors, CrowdStrike and the Bidens, must have been clear to them within hours, if not minutes.  As such, the assertion Zelensky did not know the money was withheld, is ludicrous, and it takes a boot-licker's mindset to miss it.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

NotYourBody said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING that Biden may have done will undo what Trump has done. NOTHING
> 
> 
> 
> The Panel Of 'Witnesses' Was Asked Directly:
> "Was There Anything Impeachable In That Call ??"
> 
> View attachment 290504
> View attachment 290505
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because their job is not to determine impeachable behavior. That is the job of congress.
> 
> Why does the GOP have such a hard time understanding how the impeachment process works?
Click to expand...


So what high crime, misdemeanor or treason is Trump accused of committing?  Libtards cannot even answer that question!


----------



## NotYourBody

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING that Biden may have done will undo what Trump has done. NOTHING
> 
> 
> 
> The Panel Of 'Witnesses' Was Asked Directly:
> "Was There Anything Impeachable In That Call ??"
> 
> View attachment 290504
> View attachment 290505
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because their job is not to determine impeachable behavior. That is the job of congress.
> 
> Why does the GOP have such a hard time understanding how the impeachment process works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what high crime, misdemeanor or treason is Trump accused of committing?  Libtards cannot even answer that question!
Click to expand...

Once again, that is the job of The House of Representatives. They will list his accused crimes in their Articles of Impeachment. That will happen when the House of Reps is ready for it to happen. 

Why do you still fail to understand how this works? How any of this works?


----------



## OldLady

Almost showtime.  You can watch it here.
WATCH LIVE: Day 3 Of The Trump Impeachment Hearings
Watching the commentary is not required--they don't interrupt during the testimony, which I like.  I just shut it off during pee breaks.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

NotYourBody said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING that Biden may have done will undo what Trump has done. NOTHING
> 
> 
> 
> The Panel Of 'Witnesses' Was Asked Directly:
> "Was There Anything Impeachable In That Call ??"
> 
> View attachment 290504
> View attachment 290505
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because their job is not to determine impeachable behavior. That is the job of congress.
> 
> Why does the GOP have such a hard time understanding how the impeachment process works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what high crime, misdemeanor or treason is Trump accused of committing?  Libtards cannot even answer that question!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again, that is the job of The House of Representatives. They will list his accused crimes in their Articles of Impeachment. That will happen when the House of Reps is ready for it to happen.
> 
> Why do you still fail to understand how this works? How any of this works?
Click to expand...


No, you don't seem to understand how this works.  I taught this topic for 21 years.  

You can't answer the question either, because there simply is "no there there"!

What is your area of expertise?  Gerbil smuggling?  If so, they have started gnawing on your brain.


----------



## Seawytch

OldLady said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did they blow the whistle on?  I watched the video and it never said.
> 
> 
> 
> The whistleblower claimed Donald Trump solicited a foreign country  to help intervene in the 2020 election and that the White House sought to cover it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And to date there has been no evidence presented to support that claim.  The evidence that has been presented so far shows Obama was just as worried about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine but tries to hide the facts from the public and President Trump is determined to expose the facts to the public.
> 
> Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is plenty of impeachment worthy evidence. The White House memo recording Donald Trump’s July phone conversation with Volodymyr Zelenskiy is damning enough even without witnesses.  The witnesses we have heard so far have provided details following the phone call and leading up to the firing of the Ukraine ambassador without cause to clear the way for Juliana.  We heard the response of administration staff to the phone conversation.  Over the next couple of weeks we will hear from people in the White House.  A staff member in the OMB will testify as to the reason for freezing the military funds.  Sondland's testimony will confirm the Taylor testimony.  Others will testify to the securing of the memo of the conversation, the lack of required notification  to congress of freezing of the funds, and possible witness tampering.  Potentially, the most damning witness may be Bolton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, none of this is anything but political gossip.  Marie Yovanovitch, the Ukraine ambassador who had been dismissed, testitfied the Obama administration  had also been concerned about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine and had tried to cover up the facts.
> 
> Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits
> 
> The facts that President Trump also shared Obama's concerns about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine cannot possibly provide a rational basis for an impeachment inquiry, and the fact that Obama was so worried about what the Bidens were doing in Ukraine,certainly does provide a reasonable basis for an investigation and to investigate the actions of a possibly corrupt US official in a foreign country would require the cooperation of that country's government.
> 
> If Obama's fears and Trump's suspicions that the Bidens acted corruptly in Ukraine are proved true by the investigation it would clearly benefit Trump and hurt the Democrats in next year's election, and that is the whole reason for the impeachment inquiry, because if the Democrats believed these suspicions of corrupt behavior  were baseless, the investigation would only help establish Biden as an honest man, which none of us really believe he is.  The very passion with which the Dems in Congress are pursuing this mishmash of political gossip to try to shape articles of impeachment is a testament to their fears that the investigations of the Bidens might show them both to be corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, let's investigate the Bidens, but Trump's investigation comes first.  You're #2.
Click to expand...


And if we have to investigate the Bidens because Hunter got a job, we REALLY need to deep dive into all of Ivanka's deals in China and anything Kushner has his claws in to. Better look at all the Trump overseas deals too just to be safe.


----------



## Seawytch

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING that Biden may have done will undo what Trump has done. NOTHING
> 
> 
> 
> The Panel Of 'Witnesses' Was Asked Directly:
> "Was There Anything Impeachable In That Call ??"
> 
> View attachment 290504
> View attachment 290505
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because their job is not to determine impeachable behavior. That is the job of congress.
> 
> Why does the GOP have such a hard time understanding how the impeachment process works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what high crime, misdemeanor or treason is Trump accused of committing?  Libtards cannot even answer that question!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again, that is the job of The House of Representatives. They will list his accused crimes in their Articles of Impeachment. That will happen when the House of Reps is ready for it to happen.
> 
> Why do you still fail to understand how this works? How any of this works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you don't seem to understand how this works.  I taught this topic for 21 years.
> 
> You can't answer the question either, because there simply is "no there there"!
> 
> What is your area of expertise?  Gerbil smuggling?  If so, they have started gnawing on your brain.
Click to expand...


Then tell us, teach, how "this works". You realize this is still the inquiry (investigation) phase, right?


----------



## The Original Tree

*The only thing good that came out of this was what Stefanik revealed that The State Department had Diplomats practicing Q&A over Hunter Biden and Burisma so they could get their stories straight.


Also called Schiff out on lying again.

*


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

OldLady said:


> Almost showtime.  You can watch it here.
> WATCH LIVE: Day 3 Of The Trump Impeachment Hearings
> Watching the commentary is not required--they don't interrupt during the testimony, which I like.  I just shut it off during pee breaks.



DVR the thing, and skip through 80% of it since it will be a bore fest.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Seawytch said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Panel Of 'Witnesses' Was Asked Directly:
> "Was There Anything Impeachable In That Call ??"
> 
> View attachment 290504
> View attachment 290505
> 
> 
> 
> Because their job is not to determine impeachable behavior. That is the job of congress.
> 
> Why does the GOP have such a hard time understanding how the impeachment process works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what high crime, misdemeanor or treason is Trump accused of committing?  Libtards cannot even answer that question!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again, that is the job of The House of Representatives. They will list his accused crimes in their Articles of Impeachment. That will happen when the House of Reps is ready for it to happen.
> 
> Why do you still fail to understand how this works? How any of this works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you don't seem to understand how this works.  I taught this topic for 21 years.
> 
> You can't answer the question either, because there simply is "no there there"!
> 
> What is your area of expertise?  Gerbil smuggling?  If so, they have started gnawing on your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then tell us, teach, how "this works". You realize this is still the inquiry (investigation) phase, right?
Click to expand...


Conducting an investigation without naming the suspected crime is illegal under our Constitution.  It's called a fishing expedition.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Olde Europe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit what Jim Jordan says?  He's got his ear plugs in, just like you do.    The President doesn't have to say it out loud, folks.  The President, like any other human, does not have to publicly announce that he is doing it in order for it to be a crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Jim Jordan is so aggressive a presidential boot-licker, he comes dangerously close to licking the leather off Trump's boots.
> 
> For anyone with reading abilities, Trump announced the crime, and in plain English: "I would like you to do us a favor though."
> 
> As stated before: The usual response to the mention of Javelins should have been:
> 
> "The money for assistance has been appropriated. The DoD certified that your country made the required progress, particularly with respect to fighting corruption, for the appropriated funds to be delivered. That process meanders through the bowels of the U.S. bureaucracy, but there are no remaining obstacles to the release of the funds in the coming days."
> 
> Any answer other than that would raise alarm in Ukraine, and the ask for a favor doubly so. With that, the extortion attempt is complete. The subsequent ask for investigations of Crowdstrike and the Bidens amounts to soliciting a bribe in the form of a personal political benefit - that is, bribery.
> 
> That's the abuse of power right there.
> 
> 
> Also of note: Zelensky and his team in all likelihood have written up a complete transcript of the call, likely in both Ukrainian and English, and analyzed every phrase and every syllable.  They would have been derelict if they didn't.  And so they cannot possibly have missed what the reply to the ask for the Javelins was, consistently, throughout the call - and as such the quid pro quo, Javelins for favors, CrowdStrike and the Bidens, must have been clear to them within hours, if not minutes.  As such, the assertion Zelensky did not know the money was withheld, is ludicrous, and it takes a boot-licker's mindset to miss it.
Click to expand...


In other words, forget what he said, make up your own version.  

Just remember, making up BS crimes that never took place will come back to haunt you if we ever get another commie President and a Republican led Congress.  If you can impeach over something this stupid, you can impeach if a President wears the wrong tie with the wrong suit.  

People on the left are so Fn stupid.  I never seen any group of people make the same mistakes over and over again, and then cry when the tables turn.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Ray From Cleveland said:


> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi will close this clown show down in January with the excuse that it is too close to the election and we will let the people decide. All smoke and mirrors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either that, or she'll announce that she doesn't have the Democrat votes to pass it.  Something tells me she and Schiff Face don't want this to make it to the Senate, because in the Senate, Mitch calls the shots--not her or Schiff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have 13 days till the House closes down for the holidays. They won't be back till January. There are to many democrats that have the possibility of losing their seats. This is polling badly for the libs. I think they will use the holiday recess to let it fade away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's probably one strategy they will consider to get out of this.  But you are correct.  I think this is boomeranging on them, which of course, they never expected.
> 
> Trump Surges with Suburban Women, Beats All 2020 Democrats in Large Donations
Click to expand...



In consideration of the reality, what choice did they have?

Clearly Trump is far better at the job than Hussein, and between them, Trump is the only pro-American.

So, they leveraged lies and their media allies in the best plan they had.


----------



## NotYourBody

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING that Biden may have done will undo what Trump has done. NOTHING
> 
> 
> 
> The Panel Of 'Witnesses' Was Asked Directly:
> "Was There Anything Impeachable In That Call ??"
> 
> View attachment 290504
> View attachment 290505
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because their job is not to determine impeachable behavior. That is the job of congress.
> 
> Why does the GOP have such a hard time understanding how the impeachment process works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what high crime, misdemeanor or treason is Trump accused of committing?  Libtards cannot even answer that question!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again, that is the job of The House of Representatives. They will list his accused crimes in their Articles of Impeachment. That will happen when the House of Reps is ready for it to happen.
> 
> Why do you still fail to understand how this works? How any of this works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you don't seem to understand how this works.  I taught this topic for 21 years.
> *
> You can't answer the question* either, because there simply is "no there there"!
> 
> What is your area of expertise?  Gerbil smuggling?  If so, they have started gnawing on your brain.
Click to expand...


I am not a congressperson. It's not my job to answer the question. I am an observer in this process. 

Your students should get their money back and you should pay them for their wasted time. 

My area of expertise is relaxing on my patio while enjoying the lovely ocean breeze. I am a true virtuoso. Don't be mad.


----------



## NotYourBody

Ray From Cleveland said:


> In other words, forget what he said, make up your own version.
> 
> Just remember, making up BS crimes that never took place will come back to haunt you if we ever get another commie President and a Republican led Congress.  *If you can impeach over something this stupid, you can impeach if a President wears the wrong tie with the wrong suit.  *
> 
> People on the left are so Fn stupid.  I never seen any group of people make the same mistakes over and over again, and then cry when the tables turn.


 Or impeach over a blow job!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

OldLady said:


> Who gives a shit what Jim Jordan says? He's got his ear plugs in, just like you do. The President doesn't have to say it out loud, folks.



Yes, he does.  You have to have evidence of a crime, and the commie versions is not evidence of anything.  You need to hear (not second or third hand) Trump say to Zelensky that the US aid was contingent on him starting an investigation on Biden.  "Do me a favor though" is not a threat to US aid.  

*favor*
[ fey-ver ]
SEE SYNONYMS FOR favor ON THESAURUS.COM
*noun*
something done or granted _*out of goodwill**, rather than from justice or for remuneration; *_
a kind act: to ask a favor.
friendly or well-disposed regard; goodwill: to win the favor of the king.

Definition of favor | Dictionary.com

Sorry, but in the English language, words have meanings.


----------



## NotYourBody

Ray From Cleveland said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit what Jim Jordan says? He's got his ear plugs in, just like you do. The President doesn't have to say it out loud, folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he does.  You have to have evidence of a crime, and the commie versions is not evidence of anything.  You need to hear (not second or third hand) Trump say to Zelensky that the US aid was contingent on him starting an investigation on Biden.  "Do me a favor though" is not a threat to US aid.
> 
> *favor*
> [ fey-ver ]
> SEE SYNONYMS FOR favor ON THESAURUS.COM
> *noun*
> something done or granted _*out of goodwill**, rather than from justice or for remuneration; *_
> a kind act: to ask a favor.
> friendly or well-disposed regard; goodwill: to win the favor of the king.
> 
> Definition of favor | Dictionary.com
> 
> Sorry, but in the English language, words have meanings.
Click to expand...

ACTIONS have meaning, greater than words. Trump withheld the aid and didn't release it until he got busted.


----------



## Seawytch

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because their job is not to determine impeachable behavior. That is the job of congress.
> 
> Why does the GOP have such a hard time understanding how the impeachment process works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what high crime, misdemeanor or treason is Trump accused of committing?  Libtards cannot even answer that question!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again, that is the job of The House of Representatives. They will list his accused crimes in their Articles of Impeachment. That will happen when the House of Reps is ready for it to happen.
> 
> Why do you still fail to understand how this works? How any of this works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you don't seem to understand how this works.  I taught this topic for 21 years.
> 
> You can't answer the question either, because there simply is "no there there"!
> 
> What is your area of expertise?  Gerbil smuggling?  If so, they have started gnawing on your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then tell us, teach, how "this works". You realize this is still the inquiry (investigation) phase, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conducting an investigation without naming the suspected crime is illegal under our Constitution.  It's called a fishing expedition.
Click to expand...

Tell us how that went down in previous impeachment proceedings. What crime was "named" when Starr and/or Cox began their investigation?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably one strategy they will consider to get out of this.  But you are correct.  I think this is boomeranging on them, which of course, they never expected.
> 
> Trump Surges with Suburban Women, Beats All 2020 Democrats in Large Donations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _When just looking at suburban women, the problem becomes even worse. Trump’s favorability stands at 34% favorable, 61% unfavorable and his job approval is 38% approve, 62% disapprove._
> 
> Battleground Poll: Trump’s Suburban Problem - Priorities USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another fairly accurate study was already given in here.  It showed that Rump received a larger amount of large campaign contributions from large women donations.  But when you looked at the totals, the small donations made up the lions share and went to the demos.  In fact, overall, Bernie took home the bacon with Mayor Pete coming in a close second.  I have no idea where they are getting the idea that there is a surge in Rumps suburban Women donations.  I guess Rush and Hannity just made it up and told them to say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then let me tell you what's not made up:  Durham turned his investigation criminal.  The IG is going to testify to Congress about his report on Dec 11th, which means it will be out well beforehand in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Then commies are having their fun now, but our fun is just around the corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This week, look for charges from the House to those that you think are going to be sending out those arrest warrants.  The House will be going through a lower Federal Court which has no real love for any of the criminals in the Whitehouse.  It hasn't been Barr and company that has done the prosecution of the criminals.
Click to expand...


Wait a minute, what you're saying is that the Democrats are going to go to court to stop an investigation from being reported to the AG and IG?  And you think a court will stop that?  You're out of your mind.  The House has 0 to do with a criminal investigation.  They are not part of it, and can't make themselves part of it.  It's not in their control.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Flopper said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your side lost the election, IM2, move on and vote him out in a year.
> No laws have been broken and Schiff and Pelosi know it, they are just trying to muddy the waters for
> the inept and confused.  Your stable of mules couldn't win an election for dog catcher....and they know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R) nutters need to move on from that tired old excuse.   if that happened, then y'all could finally stop bring up hillary everytime you hafta defend donny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this plan.
> 
> If the Democrats were actually clever.......they'd hold the hearings......*and then vote not to impeach.*
> 
> Why?
> a. they know the Republican Senate is a dead end for the ploy
> b. independent voters have made clear that they are sick of the charade
> c. the only hope is to damage Trump for the election....and they can see that it isn't working
> d. they realize that if it gets to the Senate.....the Republicans can recall not just the same 'witnesses'...and ask what they want
> and when they want....
> e. but they can call Schiff to testify!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they could one up the Senate by not impeaching Trump and saying they will leave it to the voters to decide.  However, that won't work. Trump would claim a victory stating it was another democrat witch hunt to discredit him.  I think the democrats have gone too far to back down now.
> 
> Also, there are a lot of witness yet to testify and there may be more.  Unlike last week's witnesses, the upcoming witnesses are much closer to Trump which means they could make things a lot worse for Trump such that a Senate acquittal might be impossible.  If republican senators see Trump as a looser, they will desert him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if the Leftists want the Republican Senate to question those witnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure a number of the witnesses will testify in the Senate trial.  Since this is a trial, Trump will be able to offer a defense.
Click to expand...




A defense for what......defeating Hillary????


When will the trials begin for Menendez, Durbin, and Leahy?????
They did the very same thing .....


“… in May, CNN reported that *Sens. Robert Menendez (D-N.J.), Richard J. Durbin (D-Ill.) and Patrick J. Leahy (D-Vt.) wrote a letter to Ukraine’s prosecutor general, Yuriy Lutsenko, expressing concern at the closing of four investigations they said were critical to the Mueller probe*. In the letter, they implied that t*heir support for U.S. assistance to Ukraine was at stake*. Describing themselves as “strong advocates for a robust and close relationship with Ukraine,” the Democratic senators declared, “We have supported [the] capacity-building process and are disappointed that some in Kyiv appear to have cast aside these [democratic] principles to avoid the ire of President Trump,” before demanding Lutsenko “reverse course and halt any efforts to impede cooperation with this important investigation.”

So, it’s okay for Democratic senators to encourage Ukraine to investigate Trump, but it’s not okay for the president to allegedly encourage Ukraine to investigate Hunter Biden?”
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...tigation-might-do-more-hurt-biden-than-trump/




*Democrats threatened the Ukraine should it fail to support their attack on their political enemy.

Sounds just like what they're claiming Trump did.*




The letter from Menendez, Durbin and Leahy is here:



https://www.foreign.senate.gov/imo/...cutor of Ukraine on Mueller investigation.pdf



Oh....wait......they didn't defeat Hillary.

Case dismissed.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

NotYourBody said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit what Jim Jordan says? He's got his ear plugs in, just like you do. The President doesn't have to say it out loud, folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he does.  You have to have evidence of a crime, and the commie versions is not evidence of anything.  You need to hear (not second or third hand) Trump say to Zelensky that the US aid was contingent on him starting an investigation on Biden.  "Do me a favor though" is not a threat to US aid.
> 
> *favor*
> [ fey-ver ]
> SEE SYNONYMS FOR favor ON THESAURUS.COM
> *noun*
> something done or granted _*out of goodwill**, rather than from justice or for remuneration; *_
> a kind act: to ask a favor.
> friendly or well-disposed regard; goodwill: to win the favor of the king.
> 
> Definition of favor | Dictionary.com
> 
> Sorry, but in the English language, words have meanings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ACTIONS have meaning, greater than words. Trump withheld the aid and didn't release it until he got busted.
Click to expand...


And that's fine if you have any evidence why Trump withheld the money.  He openly stated he wanted to look into what the members of the UN were going to do about helping out.  He didn't make that up out of thin air, he campaigned on the UN being lax when it comes to funds.  Furthermore when you have a new President of such a corrupt country, it's not too suspicious why a President would be cautious with our tax dollars.  That's his job.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Daryl Hunt said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> (R) nutters need to move on from that tired old excuse.   if that happened, then y'all could finally stop bring up hillary everytime you hafta defend donny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this plan.
> 
> If the Democrats were actually clever.......they'd hold the hearings......*and then vote not to impeach.*
> 
> Why?
> a. they know the Republican Senate is a dead end for the ploy
> b. independent voters have made clear that they are sick of the charade
> c. the only hope is to damage Trump for the election....and they can see that it isn't working
> d. they realize that if it gets to the Senate.....the Republicans can recall not just the same 'witnesses'...and ask what they want
> and when they want....
> e. but they can call Schiff to testify!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they could one up the Senate by not impeaching Trump and saying they will leave it to the voters to decide.  However, that won't work. Trump would claim a victory stating it was another democrat witch hunt to discredit him.  I think the democrats have gone too far to back down now.
> 
> Also, there are a lot of witness yet to testify and there may be more.  Unlike last week's witnesses, the upcoming witnesses are much closer to Trump which means they could make things a lot worse for Trump such that a Senate acquittal might be impossible.  If republican senators see Trump as a looser, they will desert him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if the Leftists want the Republican Senate to question those witnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure a number of the witnesses will testify in the Senate trial.  Since this is a trial, Trump will be able to offer a defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the House, the Republicans can present witnesses of their own.  They have elected not only not present them but to try and block key witnesses from testifying.  There is a short list that should be forced to testify.  And this week, once they verify that crimes have been committed by these characters, the reasons that they say they are ammune to being supenened are going to be a wash.  You can't claim client privalege if you are committing a crime while doing it and Rudy is toast as is all the rest of his criminals.  And when they fall, expect others to fall as well including Barr.
Click to expand...




Now the bad news:


"Independent voters across multiple states are not liking this Trump impeachment push that’s engulfed Capitol Hill. While the focus groups’ conclusion is that these crops of voters are “uninterested” about the impeachment inquiry, they’re also not too keen on the secretive nature that Rep. Adam Schiff (D-CA), chair of the House Intelligence Committee has exhibited with this maneuver. Schiff is the starting quarterback for this effort and kept the initial phases of the impeachment proceeding in the bunker. Hours of testimony from witnesses occurred behind closed doors, select portions of the transcripts were released, and Republicans on the committee were only given brief summaries that could only be read with a Democratic staffer present. This was done to control the narrative because public hearings exposed the Russian collusion narrative as a hoax."
Democrats Just Got More Bad News About Their Trump Impeachment Fantasy


----------



## PoliticalChic

OldLady said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Trump told him she was bad news, and he agreed.  Kissy kissy.
> 
> _Zelensky said, “It was great that you were the first one who told me that she was a bad ambassador because I agree with you 100%.”_
> 
> 
> 
> I just have to laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't mind her, dementia is taking it's toll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.  Making direct quotes of what people said is crazy, while gifs of little creatures laughing is the epitome of realistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's this?
> 
> *“Jim Jordan: ‘No One Has Testified That There Has Been a Quid Pro Quo’*
> 
> …Democrats failed to prove a quid pro quo took place during President Donald Trump's call with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky.
> 
> "No one's testified there's been a quid pro quo," Jordan explained. "Everyone's got second, third, fourth-hand information. Mr. Morrison, who was on the call, said he didn't think anything was improper or illegal in the call. Ms. Williams didn't think anything improper or illegal happened in the call."
> 
> The congressman reminded Brennan of one important tidbit, the same one he has made in the past: the four facts surround the call have not changed.
> 
> "That's the funny thing about facts. They don't change.
> 
> 1.The fact that we have the transcript and there was no linkage of any type of assertion of dollars for an investigation on the call.
> 
> 2.We have the two guys on the call. President Trump and President Zelensky said no pressure and no linkage," he explained.
> 
> 3.  "My point is that he [Zelensky] didn't know that their aid was held up at the time of the call.
> 
> 4. And, most importantly, they didn't do anything, any specific action or investigation to get the aid released."                                           Jim Jordan: ‘No One Has Testified That There Has Been a Quid Pro Quo’
> 
> 
> 
> Better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who gives a shit what Jim Jordan says?  He's got his ear plugs in, just like you do.    The President doesn't have to say it out loud, folks.  The President, like any other human, does not have to publicly announce that he is doing it in order for it to be a crime.
> If he grabbed you by the pussy, is it only true if he says "I'm gonna grab you by the pussy" first?
Click to expand...




Repost sans vulgarity and I may honor you with a reply.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

NotYourBody said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, forget what he said, make up your own version.
> 
> Just remember, making up BS crimes that never took place will come back to haunt you if we ever get another commie President and a Republican led Congress.  *If you can impeach over something this stupid, you can impeach if a President wears the wrong tie with the wrong suit.  *
> 
> People on the left are so Fn stupid.  I never seen any group of people make the same mistakes over and over again, and then cry when the tables turn.
> 
> 
> 
> Or impeach over a blow job!
Click to expand...


Who got impeached over a blowjob?  I've never seen that before.  Now if you're talking about Clinton, he didn't get impeached over a blowjob.  He got impeached for perjury, and even had his law licenses suspended in his state.  You see, the Constitution outlines what defines impeachment.  Perjury is felony, which is a higher crime than a misdemeanor.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

PoliticalChic said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi will close this clown show down in January with the excuse that it is too close to the election and we will let the people decide. All smoke and mirrors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either that, or she'll announce that she doesn't have the Democrat votes to pass it.  Something tells me she and Schiff Face don't want this to make it to the Senate, because in the Senate, Mitch calls the shots--not her or Schiff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have 13 days till the House closes down for the holidays. They won't be back till January. There are to many democrats that have the possibility of losing their seats. This is polling badly for the libs. I think they will use the holiday recess to let it fade away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's probably one strategy they will consider to get out of this.  But you are correct.  I think this is boomeranging on them, which of course, they never expected.
> 
> Trump Surges with Suburban Women, Beats All 2020 Democrats in Large Donations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In consideration of the reality, what choice did they have?
> 
> Clearly Trump is far better at the job than Hussein, and between them, Trump is the only pro-American.
> 
> So, they leveraged lies and their media allies in the best plan they had.
Click to expand...


Democrats are coming to the understanding that this was a big mistake.  Piglosi is doing interviews being skeptical as to whether  an impeachment will take place.  The others are digging up the Mueller investigation to try and breathe life into that again.  The television ratings on this are in the toilet.  Their top three witnesses didn't witness anything. 

Like I said, big trouble; even bigger trouble depending on what the IG report says.


----------



## flack

Ray From Cleveland said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi will close this clown show down in January with the excuse that it is too close to the election and we will let the people decide. All smoke and mirrors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either that, or she'll announce that she doesn't have the Democrat votes to pass it.  Something tells me she and Schiff Face don't want this to make it to the Senate, because in the Senate, Mitch calls the shots--not her or Schiff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have 13 days till the House closes down for the holidays. They won't be back till January. There are to many democrats that have the possibility of losing their seats. This is polling badly for the libs. I think they will use the holiday recess to let it fade away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's probably one strategy they will consider to get out of this.  But you are correct.  I think this is boomeranging on them, which of course, they never expected.
> 
> Trump Surges with Suburban Women, Beats All 2020 Democrats in Large Donations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In consideration of the reality, what choice did they have?
> 
> Clearly Trump is far better at the job than Hussein, and between them, Trump is the only pro-American.
> 
> So, they leveraged lies and their media allies in the best plan they had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats are coming to the understanding that this was a big mistake.  Piglosi is doing interviews being skeptical as to whether  an impeachment will take place.  The others are digging up the Mueller investigation to try and breathe life into that again.  The television ratings on this are in the toilet.  Their top three witnesses didn't witness anything.
> 
> Like I said, big trouble; even bigger trouble depending on what the IG report says.
Click to expand...

Their house of cards is crashing down. They may lose the House over this.


----------



## NotYourBody

Ray From Cleveland said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, forget what he said, make up your own version.
> 
> Just remember, making up BS crimes that never took place will come back to haunt you if we ever get another commie President and a Republican led Congress.  *If you can impeach over something this stupid, you can impeach if a President wears the wrong tie with the wrong suit.  *
> 
> People on the left are so Fn stupid.  I never seen any group of people make the same mistakes over and over again, and then cry when the tables turn.
> 
> 
> 
> Or impeach over a blow job!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who got impeached over a blowjob?  I've never seen that before.  Now if you're talking about Clinton, he didn't get impeached over a blowjob.  He got impeached for perjury, and even had his law licenses suspended in his state.  You see, the Constitution outlines what defines impeachment.  Perjury is felony, which is a higher crime than a misdemeanor.
Click to expand...

Perjury about a blow job.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Ray From Cleveland said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi will close this clown show down in January with the excuse that it is too close to the election and we will let the people decide. All smoke and mirrors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either that, or she'll announce that she doesn't have the Democrat votes to pass it.  Something tells me she and Schiff Face don't want this to make it to the Senate, because in the Senate, Mitch calls the shots--not her or Schiff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have 13 days till the House closes down for the holidays. They won't be back till January. There are to many democrats that have the possibility of losing their seats. This is polling badly for the libs. I think they will use the holiday recess to let it fade away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's probably one strategy they will consider to get out of this.  But you are correct.  I think this is boomeranging on them, which of course, they never expected.
> 
> Trump Surges with Suburban Women, Beats All 2020 Democrats in Large Donations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In consideration of the reality, what choice did they have?
> 
> Clearly Trump is far better at the job than Hussein, and between them, Trump is the only pro-American.
> 
> So, they leveraged lies and their media allies in the best plan they had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats are coming to the understanding that this was a big mistake.  Piglosi is doing interviews being skeptical as to whether  an impeachment will take place.  The others are digging up the Mueller investigation to try and breathe life into that again.  The television ratings on this are in the toilet.  Their top three witnesses didn't witness anything.
> 
> Like I said, big trouble; even bigger trouble depending on what the IG report says.
Click to expand...




The other Bond villain, Pelosi-galore, tried to hold back the snuffling pigs of the Left, but they demanded impeachment....

She knows the outcome....but what else could she do: damage the President as best they can.


----------



## Zorro!

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know damn well that she is only a piece of the impeachable puzzle polchicky.
> 
> LOL!!!!!!!!   breitbart??????????
> 
> *Breitbart*
> _*Has this Media Source failed a fact check?*_ *LET US KNOW HERE.*
> 
> Share:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *QUESTIONABLE SOURCE*
> A questionable source exhibits _one or more_ of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no sourcing to credible information, a complete lack of transparency and/or is fake news. Fake News is the _deliberate attempt_ to publish hoaxes and/or disinformation for the purpose of profit or influence (Learn More). Sources listed in the Questionable Category _may_ be very untrustworthy and should be fact checked on a per article basis. Please note sources on this list _are not_ considered _fake news_ unless specifically written in the reasoning section for that source. See all Questionable sources.
> 
> 
> 
> *Overall, we rate Breitbart Questionable based on extreme right wing bias, publication of conspiracy theories and propaganda as well as numerous false claims.*
> *Detailed Report*
> Reasoning:* Extreme Right, Propaganda, Conspiracy, Failed Fact Checks*
> Country: *USA*
> World Press Freedom Rank: *USA 48/180
> Breitbart - Media Bias/Fact Check
> *
> _bite meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> 
> 
> She is no piece of the impeachable puzzle.  She can just testify that she was canned.
> What you people call evidence is hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is gonna start changing CONsiderably with tomorrow's testimony.  pence's aid is a first person witness to that 2nd call & then there's sondland.  whoooooweeeeeee that is gonna rock!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you're so convinced that their testimony is going to be damaging to Trump.  Why?  Because your left wing sources told you that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the people testifying have already testified before the judicial committee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So had Taylor, Kent and Yovanovitch  All three shot blanks in the televised hearing.
Click to expand...

Dems are reduced to arguing that removal from office based on hearsay is just dandy!  They wouldn't be arguing that if they had anything else!


----------



## jc456

RealDave said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a big pasture full of bullshit right there. Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> I do not excuse Trump's words as just him running his mouth. He is the President. What he says matters. If he wanted that kind of grade school nonsense, he should have stayed in the business of bankrupting Trump branded companies instead of trying (and failing spectacularly) to be President of the United States.
> 
> Nancy was right. Trump is in way over his head and has no idea how to do the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that was really the case, let's hope that future Presidents have no idea how to do the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What job do you think has done?
> 
> He borrowed 1.5 trillion to hand out tax cuts to the wealthy & well off corporations & all it has done is run up the deficit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Higher wages for struggling Americans is a great thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dave believes they don't deserve that money.  ask him.  Dave is so fked up in his head he doesn't know which way is up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Higher wages consumed by higher costs thanks to Trump's stupid trade war.
Click to expand...

higher costs of what?  name something, you all throw shit out of your mouths like you have turrets syndrome.  Name fking something.


----------



## jc456

Zorro! said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is no piece of the impeachable puzzle.  She can just testify that she was canned.
> What you people call evidence is hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is gonna start changing CONsiderably with tomorrow's testimony.  pence's aid is a first person witness to that 2nd call & then there's sondland.  whoooooweeeeeee that is gonna rock!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you're so convinced that their testimony is going to be damaging to Trump.  Why?  Because your left wing sources told you that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the people testifying have already testified before the judicial committee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So had Taylor, Kent and Yovanovitch  All three shot blanks in the televised hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems are reduced to arguing that removal from office based on hearsay is just dandy!  They wouldn't be arguing that if they had anything else!
Click to expand...

they opened their hand already by leaking that they may think trump lied to Mueller.  They may think.  when did Mueller and trump ever talk?


----------



## Flash

Vindman is a traitor to the country that he serves being a lackey in this Democrat scam. Probably comes from the fact he was born a Communist.

Senator Ron Johnson Outlines Concerns With Lt. Col. Vindman Running Rogue Policy Group Against President Trump…

*Senator Ron Johnson Outlines Concerns With Lt. Col. Vindman Running Rogue Policy Group Against President Trump…*

Senator Johnson, attended the inauguration of Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky along with Sen. Chris Murphy (D-Conn.), and shared his concerns that National Security Council official Lt. Col. Alexander *Vindman was running a rogue and independent foreign policy toward Ukraine *expressly against the intents of President Trump.

CTH readers will note we identify Vindman as a very sketchy character within the entire construct of the impeachment fiasco. It is virtually certain Vindman is the primary source for the CIA ‘whistleblower’ dossier (complaint). Beyond the rogue Vindman foreign policy, there is an even more sketchy affiliated network that surround him. First, here’s the letter:


----------



## jc456

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember how they claimed Trump 'intimidated' their witness by tweeting about her????
> 
> 
> Sunday, Democrat Himes threatened....THREATENED....Sondland with jail if he didn't say what they wanted him to say:
> 
> 
> 
> “Rep. Jim Himes (D-Conn.), a top Democrat on the House Intelligence Committee, said Sunday that Democrats’ case against President Trump would not necessarily collapse* if Ambassador to the European Union Gordon Sondland testifies this week that there was no quid pro quo in the release of military aid to Ukraine.*
> 
> 
> “Doesn’t your case essentially depend on Sondland? If he doesn’t say that the president set this condition, this quid pro quo, doesn’t that blow a hole in your case?” Fox News’ Chris Wallace asked Himes on “Fox News Sunday.”
> 
> “I don’t think it blows a hole in the case… there is ample evidence that there was a corrupt deal being cooked up,” Himes responded, citing former National Security Advisor John Bolton’s reported reference to the arrangement as a “drug deal.”
> 
> “We know what [Sondland] has already said in his revised testimony where he revised his recollection,” Himes added, also citing the closed-door deposition of Lt. Col. Alexander Vindman, who is scheduled to deliver public testimony this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Wallace suggested to Himes that if House Democrats don’t have any witnesses “who can take us into the Oval Office, it seems to me that creates a big problem,” and asked if Sondland could be considered a credible witness after already revising his testimony.
> 
> “That’s a good question,”* Himes responded, but said “it was not lost on Ambassador Sondland what happened to the president’s close associate Roger Stone for lying to Congress [so] my guess is Ambassador Sondland is going to do his level best to tell the truth.”*
> 
> Stone was convicted on seven counts, including witness tampering and making false statements, on Friday."
> Himes: 'I don't think it blows a hole in the case' if Sondland testifies there was no quid pro quo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I guy testifies under oath & then testifies under oath something different.  I guess that person does not know that this is a legal problem?
Click to expand...

and that his testimony stinks to high fking heaven.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

PoliticalChic said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either that, or she'll announce that she doesn't have the Democrat votes to pass it.  Something tells me she and Schiff Face don't want this to make it to the Senate, because in the Senate, Mitch calls the shots--not her or Schiff.
> 
> 
> 
> They have 13 days till the House closes down for the holidays. They won't be back till January. There are to many democrats that have the possibility of losing their seats. This is polling badly for the libs. I think they will use the holiday recess to let it fade away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's probably one strategy they will consider to get out of this.  But you are correct.  I think this is boomeranging on them, which of course, they never expected.
> 
> Trump Surges with Suburban Women, Beats All 2020 Democrats in Large Donations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In consideration of the reality, what choice did they have?
> 
> Clearly Trump is far better at the job than Hussein, and between them, Trump is the only pro-American.
> 
> So, they leveraged lies and their media allies in the best plan they had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats are coming to the understanding that this was a big mistake.  Piglosi is doing interviews being skeptical as to whether  an impeachment will take place.  The others are digging up the Mueller investigation to try and breathe life into that again.  The television ratings on this are in the toilet.  Their top three witnesses didn't witness anything.
> 
> Like I said, big trouble; even bigger trouble depending on what the IG report says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other Bond villain, Pelosi-galore, tried to hold back the snuffling pigs of the Left, but they demanded impeachment....
> 
> She knows the outcome....but what else could she do: damage the President as best they can.
Click to expand...


I really believe they know they have nothing. So this charade is to put on a show to try and taint Trump for reelection since they understood they had no chance at beating him.  I think eventually, after the first of the year, Piglosi will come out with a statement that she doesn't have enough votes for impeachment, and then move on to plan 14 to try and get rid of Trump another way.  

I went to Facebook and they posted a live feed of todays show.  Either Vindman is a terrible reader, or he is awfully nervous.  Now I'm sure during his career, he has spoke in front of people numerous times.  But I must confess, I never heard the guy before, so I don't really know.


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't dismissed, she was reassigned. And the president doesn't need a reason.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh - ya.  i know & have said that in other posts.  the question is ----  by the abassador herself  - was that ambassadors serve at the pleasure of the prez - but why was she 'smeared'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps because she didn't support the incoming Ukraine admin or our president.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not what Zelensky said. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trump showed he was alpha to zelinsky being the beta.   that methane bubbleyou are in  is warping yer brain.
Click to expand...

he's her boss.  that's wrong how?  look up  the word Hierarchy.


----------



## jc456

Ray From Cleveland said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have 13 days till the House closes down for the holidays. They won't be back till January. There are to many democrats that have the possibility of losing their seats. This is polling badly for the libs. I think they will use the holiday recess to let it fade away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably one strategy they will consider to get out of this.  But you are correct.  I think this is boomeranging on them, which of course, they never expected.
> 
> Trump Surges with Suburban Women, Beats All 2020 Democrats in Large Donations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In consideration of the reality, what choice did they have?
> 
> Clearly Trump is far better at the job than Hussein, and between them, Trump is the only pro-American.
> 
> So, they leveraged lies and their media allies in the best plan they had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats are coming to the understanding that this was a big mistake.  Piglosi is doing interviews being skeptical as to whether  an impeachment will take place.  The others are digging up the Mueller investigation to try and breathe life into that again.  The television ratings on this are in the toilet.  Their top three witnesses didn't witness anything.
> 
> Like I said, big trouble; even bigger trouble depending on what the IG report says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other Bond villain, Pelosi-galore, tried to hold back the snuffling pigs of the Left, but they demanded impeachment....
> 
> She knows the outcome....but what else could she do: damage the President as best they can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really believe they know they have nothing. So this charade is to put on a show to try and taint Trump for reelection since they understood they had no chance at beating him.  I think eventually, after the first of the year, Piglosi will come out with a statement that she doesn't have enough votes for impeachment, and then move on to plan 14 to try and get rid of Trump another way.
> 
> I went to Facebook and they posted a live feed of todays show.  Either Vindman is a terrible reader, or he is awfully nervous.  Now I'm sure during his career, he has spoke in front of people numerous times.  But I must confess, I never heard the guy before, so I don't really know.
Click to expand...

so in actuality it is election interference?  yes indeedy.


----------



## jc456

Flopper said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another note for the Trumpettes attempting to excuse their vote for Trump by throwing out these allocations of sexual misconduct with Bill Clinton.
> 
> 1)  Nearly all of this came to light after Clinton's second election.
> 2) We knew about Trump before the election
> 3)  I never voted for Bill Clinton
> 4) You voted for a man that you knew had over 25 accusations including child rape & him on tape talking about groping women.
> 
> so please.  Shut the fuck up about Bill Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> they're all factual.  I use only facts.  You, naw.  Hey but any day you can post up the thing that trump actually did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an interesting way to defend Trump. Regurgitate Bill Clinton's sexual escapades, real or imagined of 25 year ago as if it had some relevance in the Trump impeachment.
Click to expand...

someone else posted his escapades, I merely ensured it was all exposed to all.


----------



## jc456

OldLady said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Trump told him she was bad news, and he agreed.  Kissy kissy.
> 
> _Zelensky said, “It was great that you were the first one who told me that she was a bad ambassador because I agree with you 100%.”_
> 
> 
> 
> I just have to laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't mind her, dementia is taking it's toll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.  Making direct quotes of what people said is crazy, while gifs of little creatures laughing is the epitome of realistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's this?
> 
> *“Jim Jordan: ‘No One Has Testified That There Has Been a Quid Pro Quo’*
> 
> …Democrats failed to prove a quid pro quo took place during President Donald Trump's call with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky.
> 
> "No one's testified there's been a quid pro quo," Jordan explained. "Everyone's got second, third, fourth-hand information. Mr. Morrison, who was on the call, said he didn't think anything was improper or illegal in the call. Ms. Williams didn't think anything improper or illegal happened in the call."
> 
> The congressman reminded Brennan of one important tidbit, the same one he has made in the past: the four facts surround the call have not changed.
> 
> "That's the funny thing about facts. They don't change.
> 
> 1.The fact that we have the transcript and there was no linkage of any type of assertion of dollars for an investigation on the call.
> 
> 2.We have the two guys on the call. President Trump and President Zelensky said no pressure and no linkage," he explained.
> 
> 3.  "My point is that he [Zelensky] didn't know that their aid was held up at the time of the call.
> 
> 4. And, most importantly, they didn't do anything, any specific action or investigation to get the aid released."                                           Jim Jordan: ‘No One Has Testified That There Has Been a Quid Pro Quo’
> 
> 
> 
> Better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who gives a shit what Jim Jordan says?  He's got his ear plugs in, just like you do.    The President doesn't have to say it out loud, folks.  The President, like any other human, does not have to publicly announce that he is doing it in order for it to be a crime.
> If he grabbed you by the pussy, is it only true if he says "I'm gonna grab you by the pussy" first?
Click to expand...

who gives a shit with what any of the mthr fking demofks witnesses have to say?  See how that works?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

NotYourBody said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, forget what he said, make up your own version.
> 
> Just remember, making up BS crimes that never took place will come back to haunt you if we ever get another commie President and a Republican led Congress.  *If you can impeach over something this stupid, you can impeach if a President wears the wrong tie with the wrong suit.  *
> 
> People on the left are so Fn stupid.  I never seen any group of people make the same mistakes over and over again, and then cry when the tables turn.
> 
> 
> 
> Or impeach over a blow job!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who got impeached over a blowjob?  I've never seen that before.  Now if you're talking about Clinton, he didn't get impeached over a blowjob.  He got impeached for perjury, and even had his law licenses suspended in his state.  You see, the Constitution outlines what defines impeachment.  Perjury is felony, which is a higher crime than a misdemeanor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perjury about a blow job.
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter if it's a blowjob or a bank robbery.  Perjury is perjury.  It's a violation of law even for a jaywalking ticket you're trying to fight.


----------



## Flash




----------



## Zorro!

jc456 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that was really the case, let's hope that future Presidents have no idea how to do the job.
> 
> 
> 
> What job do you think has done?
> 
> He borrowed 1.5 trillion to hand out tax cuts to the wealthy & well off corporations & all it has done is run up the deficit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Higher wages for struggling Americans is a great thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dave believes they don't deserve that money.  ask him.  Dave is so fked up in his head he doesn't know which way is up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Higher wages consumed by higher costs thanks to Trump's stupid trade war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> higher costs of what?  name something, you all throw shit out of your mouths like you have turrets syndrome.  Name fking something.
Click to expand...

He can't.  He's wrong.  Trump's tariffs hit in the middle of 2018 and consumer cost increases have not spiked,, they have dampened


----------



## Flash

Vindman talks like a 2LT, stumbling all over his rehearsed part. Nunes going to torch him.


----------



## Zorro!

jc456 said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is gonna start changing CONsiderably with tomorrow's testimony.  pence's aid is a first person witness to that 2nd call & then there's sondland.  whoooooweeeeeee that is gonna rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're so convinced that their testimony is going to be damaging to Trump.  Why?  Because your left wing sources told you that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the people testifying have already testified before the judicial committee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So had Taylor, Kent and Yovanovitch  All three shot blanks in the televised hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems are reduced to arguing that removal from office based on hearsay is just dandy!  They wouldn't be arguing that if they had anything else!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they opened their hand already by leaking that they may think trump lied to Mueller.  They may think.  when did Mueller and trump ever talk?
Click to expand...

Yup.  Ukraine is yet another dry hole.  So now they are moving the drilling rig.


----------



## jc456

Daryl Hunt said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> (R) nutters need to move on from that tired old excuse.   if that happened, then y'all could finally stop bring up hillary everytime you hafta defend donny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this plan.
> 
> If the Democrats were actually clever.......they'd hold the hearings......*and then vote not to impeach.*
> 
> Why?
> a. they know the Republican Senate is a dead end for the ploy
> b. independent voters have made clear that they are sick of the charade
> c. the only hope is to damage Trump for the election....and they can see that it isn't working
> d. they realize that if it gets to the Senate.....the Republicans can recall not just the same 'witnesses'...and ask what they want
> and when they want....
> e. but they can call Schiff to testify!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they could one up the Senate by not impeaching Trump and saying they will leave it to the voters to decide.  However, that won't work. Trump would claim a victory stating it was another democrat witch hunt to discredit him.  I think the democrats have gone too far to back down now.
> 
> Also, there are a lot of witness yet to testify and there may be more.  Unlike last week's witnesses, the upcoming witnesses are much closer to Trump which means they could make things a lot worse for Trump such that a Senate acquittal might be impossible.  If republican senators see Trump as a looser, they will desert him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if the Leftists want the Republican Senate to question those witnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure a number of the witnesses will testify in the Senate trial.  Since this is a trial, Trump will be able to offer a defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the House, the Republicans can present witnesses of their own.  They have elected not only not present them but to try and block key witnesses from testifying.  There is a short list that should be forced to testify.  And this week, once they verify that crimes have been committed by these characters, the reasons that they say they are ammune to being supenened are going to be a wash.  You can't claim client privalege if you are committing a crime while doing it and Rudy is toast as is all the rest of his criminals.  And when they fall, expect others to fall as well including Barr.
Click to expand...

you really didn't write this sober correct?  you certainly couldn't have written it with a straight face, or in complete control of your faculties. wow!! you really just demonstrated what a pure ignorant person you truly are.  wow.

Schiff declines to hear testimony from majority of witnesses on GOP's list


----------



## Flash




----------



## jc456

Zorro! said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> What job do you think has done?
> 
> He borrowed 1.5 trillion to hand out tax cuts to the wealthy & well off corporations & all it has done is run up the deficit.
> 
> 
> 
> Higher wages for struggling Americans is a great thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dave believes they don't deserve that money.  ask him.  Dave is so fked up in his head he doesn't know which way is up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Higher wages consumed by higher costs thanks to Trump's stupid trade war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> higher costs of what?  name something, you all throw shit out of your mouths like you have turrets syndrome.  Name fking something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can't.  He's wrong.  Trump's tariffs hit in the middle of 2018 and consumer cost increases have not spiked,, they have dampened
Click to expand...

I know he's wrong.  he can't, I knew he couldn't nor wouldn't.  just more throw and go posts by the depraved left.


----------



## Crixus

Flash said:


> Vindman is a traitor to the country that he serves being a lackey in this Democrat scam. Probably comes from the fact he was born a Communist.
> 
> Senator Ron Johnson Outlines Concerns With Lt. Col. Vindman Running Rogue Policy Group Against President Trump…
> 
> *Senator Ron Johnson Outlines Concerns With Lt. Col. Vindman Running Rogue Policy Group Against President Trump…*
> 
> Senator Johnson, attended the inauguration of Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky along with Sen. Chris Murphy (D-Conn.), and shared his concerns that National Security Council official Lt. Col. Alexander *Vindman was running a rogue and independent foreign policy toward Ukraine *expressly against the intents of President Trump.
> 
> CTH readers will note we identify Vindman as a very sketchy character within the entire construct of the impeachment fiasco. It is virtually certain Vindman is the primary source for the CIA ‘whistleblower’ dossier (complaint). Beyond the rogue Vindman foreign policy, there is an even more sketchy affiliated network that surround him. First, here’s the letter:




Someone needs to look into Vindmans finances. This will happen after 2020 when all the dust settles from this. He is done in the army. He is out. Shiff will not be there to protect him, and the press will have to cover Vindmans take down, they will have to in order to remain relevant. But they need to look at his finances. I also find it intresting that the gal, Jennifer Williams, was a Michael  Chertoff lacky. One doesn't get any more burocrat then that. As well as the money, they should investigate her connections to the governments where she served and what we got from them. What I find rich is how if the date were different, sat any date 2006 a good chunk of the people giving testimony would have been dismissed as Booooooosh lackeys. The revenge from all this could be a pretty good show.


----------



## Flash

Crixus said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vindman is a traitor to the country that he serves being a lackey in this Democrat scam. Probably comes from the fact he was born a Communist.
> 
> Senator Ron Johnson Outlines Concerns With Lt. Col. Vindman Running Rogue Policy Group Against President Trump…
> 
> *Senator Ron Johnson Outlines Concerns With Lt. Col. Vindman Running Rogue Policy Group Against President Trump…*
> 
> Senator Johnson, attended the inauguration of Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky along with Sen. Chris Murphy (D-Conn.), and shared his concerns that National Security Council official Lt. Col. Alexander *Vindman was running a rogue and independent foreign policy toward Ukraine *expressly against the intents of President Trump.
> 
> CTH readers will note we identify Vindman as a very sketchy character within the entire construct of the impeachment fiasco. It is virtually certain Vindman is the primary source for the CIA ‘whistleblower’ dossier (complaint). Beyond the rogue Vindman foreign policy, there is an even more sketchy affiliated network that surround him. First, here’s the letter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to look into Vindmans finances. This will happen after 2020 when all the dust settles from this. He is done in the army. He is out. Shiff will not be there to protect him, and the press will have to cover Vindmans take down, they will have to in order to remain relevant. But they need to look at his finances. I also find it intresting that the gal, Jennifer Williams, was a Michael  Chertoff lacky. One doesn't get any more burocrat then that. As well as the money, they should investigate her connections to the governments where she served and what we got from them. What I find rich is how if the date were different, sat any date 2006 a good chunk of the people giving testimony would have been dismissed as Booooooosh lackeys. The revenge from all this could be a pretty good show.
Click to expand...


An Army LTC with a Purple Heart (or even a deployment) but no Bronze Star, is HIGHLY suspect.  The traitor needs to be in Leavenworth for being a lackey for the filthy Democrat scam  to undermine the Presidency and for running a rogue foreign policy.

.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flash said:


> Vindman talks like a 2LT, stumbling all over his rehearsed part. Nunes going to torch him.



Yeah, but that's what guilt will do to ya.  I like how in his opening statement, he had to put a dig into Trump.  I know he hates the guy, but this isn't the place for it.


----------



## Flash

Vindman "Not consistent with the policy as I understood it"

You fucking dumbshit, you obviously didn't understand it.  You weren't elected to determine the policy.  Trump was.


----------



## Crixus

Flash said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vindman is a traitor to the country that he serves being a lackey in this Democrat scam. Probably comes from the fact he was born a Communist.
> 
> Senator Ron Johnson Outlines Concerns With Lt. Col. Vindman Running Rogue Policy Group Against President Trump…
> 
> *Senator Ron Johnson Outlines Concerns With Lt. Col. Vindman Running Rogue Policy Group Against President Trump…*
> 
> Senator Johnson, attended the inauguration of Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky along with Sen. Chris Murphy (D-Conn.), and shared his concerns that National Security Council official Lt. Col. Alexander *Vindman was running a rogue and independent foreign policy toward Ukraine *expressly against the intents of President Trump.
> 
> CTH readers will note we identify Vindman as a very sketchy character within the entire construct of the impeachment fiasco. It is virtually certain Vindman is the primary source for the CIA ‘whistleblower’ dossier (complaint). Beyond the rogue Vindman foreign policy, there is an even more sketchy affiliated network that surround him. First, here’s the letter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to look into Vindmans finances. This will happen after 2020 when all the dust settles from this. He is done in the army. He is out. Shiff will not be there to protect him, and the press will have to cover Vindmans take down, they will have to in order to remain relevant. But they need to look at his finances. I also find it intresting that the gal, Jennifer Williams, was a Michael  Chertoff lacky. One doesn't get any more burocrat then that. As well as the money, they should investigate her connections to the governments where she served and what we got from them. What I find rich is how if the date were different, sat any date 2006 a good chunk of the people giving testimony would have been dismissed as Booooooosh lackeys. The revenge from all this could be a pretty good show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An Army LTC with a Purple Heart (or even a deployment) but no Bronze Star, is HIGHLY suspect.  The traitor needs to be in Leavenworth for being a lackey for the filthy Democrat scam  to undermine the Presidency and for running a rogue foreign policy.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



The Purple Heart is an easy one to get. I point to John Kerry as an excample. Vindman could have cut him self shaving when a haji did a mag dump and there you go, Purple Heart. Same with the combat infantry badge. This guy is a desk jock most likely with a rich daddy. His military career is over so look for him to go into politics.


----------



## tyroneweaver

vindman thinks cuz he can  speak Russian and Ukrainian he's entitled to make policy


----------



## Flash

Take a good look at the traitor, folks

The US military leadership is full of LTC Vindmans

Obama got rid of all the senior officers that loved America.

The Hollywood version of the military is a lie.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Trump Requests Impeachment Trial By Combat*
November 15th, 2019





WASHINGTON, D.C.—Congress’s impeachment inquiry got off to a slow start, with a bunch of people just droning on about “quid pro quo” or something, but things soon got exciting when President Trump marched into the hearing wiedling a broadsword and announced, “I demand trial by combat!”


Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi then explained to the president that they hadn’t actually determined whether there would be a trial yet, but Trump was undeterred, once again bellowing, “Trial by combat!”

An argument ensued over whether such a thing was allowed, but Trump insisted, “It’s right there in the Constitution. I can have a trial by combat.” Everyone at the hearing admitted they had never actually read the Constitution so they couldn’t verify what Trump had said, but many agreed that it “sounds like something that would be in the Constitution” since the Constitution is “very old.”

“My weapon of choice will be a shotgun,” Trump said, tossing his ceremonial broadsword to the side. “And I will face your strongest.” He looked around the room and settled on Representative Adam Schiff. “That guy. His weapon will be a paddle ball.”

“You don’t get to choose your opponent and his weapons,” Pelosi responded. “I’m pretty sure that’s not how this works.”

Again, Trump was undeterred. “I’m going to go load my shotgun.” He stared at Schiff. “Be ready.” And then Trump left the hearing.

It’s unclear whether the trial by combat will actually happen, as Schiff is now missing, but if it does occur, it’s expected to be a ratings bonanza for C-SPAN."
Trump Requests Impeachment Trial By Combat


----------



## Flash

What did Vindman know about VP Biden and son before the 2016 election???  How come none of the assholes Democrats are asking him that?


----------



## The Original Tree

*Related Material:

So we have the Clown Show, Schitt Show, a Witch Hunt in Search of a Crime, and meanwhile we have traitors like Strozk where we have actual evidence of him committing crimes, being Ignored by the media.

DOJ outlines slew of Strzok 'security violations,' says wife learned of affair through unsecured phone

And in another story being Ignored, it looks like Assange was essentially falsely imprisoned in a Bolivian Embassy to make it easy for The Deep State to keep track of him and arrest him the moment we could pressure The Embassy to kick him out.

Sweden drops investigation into alleged rape by Julian Assange*


----------



## Flash

*Vindman just admitted to going behind the president's back, before Trump spoke with Zelensky, to instruct Zelensky on what policies he should pursue and what his posture should be toward the U.S.

He already admitted in previous testimony that he told Ukraine to ignore Trump.*

* Sean Davis (@seanmdav) November 19, 2019*


----------



## Flash

Wow!  Vindman is a real American hating asshole

LTC (R) Jim Hickman on Twitter

 *LTC (R) Jim Hickman*‏ @*Jim_Hickman13* Oct 31


...had an issue relevant to his recent testimony. As stated earlier, Atlas Vision 12 was conducted at JMTC in the VBS2 (Virtual Battle Simulations 2) Classrooms for Simulation. Vindman, who was a Major at the time, was sitting in one of the classrooms talking to the US &...

*(R) Jim Hickman*‏ @*Jim_Hickman13* Oct 31

...Russian Soldiers, as well as the young Officers & GS Employees about America, Russia, & Obama. He was apologetic of American culture, laughed about Americans not being educated or worldly, & really talked up Obama & globalism to the point of uncomfortable. He would speak...

 *LTC (R) Jim Hickman*‏ @*Jim_Hickman13* Oct 31

...w/the Russian Soldiers & laugh as if at the expense of the US personnel. It was so uncomfortable & unprofessional, one of the GS employees came & told me everything above. I walked over & sat w/in earshot of Vindman, & sure enough, all was confirmed. One comment truly..

 *LTC (R) Jim Hickman*‏ @*Jim_Hickman13* Oct 31

...struck me as odd, & it was w/respect to American's falsely thinking they're exceptional, when he said, "He [Obama] is working on that now." And he said it w/a snide 'I know a secret' look on his face. I honestly don't know what it meant, it just sounded like an odd thing to...


----------



## OldLady

Seawytch said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whistleblower claimed Donald Trump solicited a foreign country  to help intervene in the 2020 election and that the White House sought to cover it up.
> 
> 
> 
> And to date there has been no evidence presented to support that claim.  The evidence that has been presented so far shows Obama was just as worried about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine but tries to hide the facts from the public and President Trump is determined to expose the facts to the public.
> 
> Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is plenty of impeachment worthy evidence. The White House memo recording Donald Trump’s July phone conversation with Volodymyr Zelenskiy is damning enough even without witnesses.  The witnesses we have heard so far have provided details following the phone call and leading up to the firing of the Ukraine ambassador without cause to clear the way for Juliana.  We heard the response of administration staff to the phone conversation.  Over the next couple of weeks we will hear from people in the White House.  A staff member in the OMB will testify as to the reason for freezing the military funds.  Sondland's testimony will confirm the Taylor testimony.  Others will testify to the securing of the memo of the conversation, the lack of required notification  to congress of freezing of the funds, and possible witness tampering.  Potentially, the most damning witness may be Bolton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, none of this is anything but political gossip.  Marie Yovanovitch, the Ukraine ambassador who had been dismissed, testitfied the Obama administration  had also been concerned about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine and had tried to cover up the facts.
> 
> Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits
> 
> The facts that President Trump also shared Obama's concerns about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine cannot possibly provide a rational basis for an impeachment inquiry, and the fact that Obama was so worried about what the Bidens were doing in Ukraine,certainly does provide a reasonable basis for an investigation and to investigate the actions of a possibly corrupt US official in a foreign country would require the cooperation of that country's government.
> 
> If Obama's fears and Trump's suspicions that the Bidens acted corruptly in Ukraine are proved true by the investigation it would clearly benefit Trump and hurt the Democrats in next year's election, and that is the whole reason for the impeachment inquiry, because if the Democrats believed these suspicions of corrupt behavior  were baseless, the investigation would only help establish Biden as an honest man, which none of us really believe he is.  The very passion with which the Dems in Congress are pursuing this mishmash of political gossip to try to shape articles of impeachment is a testament to their fears that the investigations of the Bidens might show them both to be corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, let's investigate the Bidens, but Trump's investigation comes first.  You're #2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if we have to investigate the Bidens because Hunter got a job, we REALLY need to deep dive into all of Ivanka's deals in China and anything Kushner has his claws in to. Better look at all the Trump overseas deals too just to be safe.
Click to expand...

As long as you're being sarcastic.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

tyroneweaver said:


> vindman thinks cuz he can  speak Russian and Ukrainian he's entitled to make policy



If he can speak Ukrainian, then he should have applied at Burisma, because he had more qualifications for that job than Hunter.


----------



## Flash

NUNES: “If the Democrats and the Media are suddenly so deeply concerned about Bribery, you’d think they would take some Interest in Burisma paying Hunter Biden $83,000 a month” pic.twitter.com/QbulcQYXJa

 Benny (@bennyjohnson) November 19, 2019


----------



## OldLady

Ray From Cleveland said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost showtime.  You can watch it here.
> WATCH LIVE: Day 3 Of The Trump Impeachment Hearings
> Watching the commentary is not required--they don't interrupt during the testimony, which I like.  I just shut it off during pee breaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVR the thing, and skip through 80% of it since it will be a bore fest.
Click to expand...

Yeah, this could take all day--I keep getting interrupted.


----------



## Nostra




----------



## SassyIrishLass

LOL Vindman testifies Ukraine felt no pressure from administration ....ouch


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flash said:


> Vindman "Not consistent with the policy as I understood it"
> 
> You fucking dumbshit, you obviously didn't understand it.  You weren't elected to determine the policy.  Trump was.



It's more "I thought" "I understood" "at the time" answers.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

ALERT....ALERT. That doll is to the right of the dork con lawyer is back

She should be impeached


----------



## Flash

Boom!


*Testimony of Tim Morrison released yesterday shows NSC staff, including his former boss Fiona Hill, didn't trust the judgment of Alexander Vindman and worried he was improperly accessing documents. pic.twitter.com/BgFFDQ78LO*

* Benny (@bennyjohnson) November 17, 2019*


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Flash said:


> Boom!
> 
> 
> *Testimony of Tim Morrison released yesterday shows NSC staff, including his former boss Fiona Hill, didn't trust the judgment of Alexander Vindman and worried he was improperly accessing documents. pic.twitter.com/BgFFDQ78LO*
> 
> * Benny (@bennyjohnson) November 17, 2019*


SSHHHHH...The blond is way more important than this dork testifying...heheheh


----------



## froggy

If you notice the majority of the ones testifying against Trump have issues with Trump taking something away from them


----------



## The Purge

All you low 2vdigit IQ ABNORMALS will STILL VOTE for them, as they raise your taxes.....MORONS, ALL!!!!


----------



## edward37

Opinion | Republicans Are Following Trump to Nowhere
Republicans following Trump  to nowhere


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Persistence Of Memory said:


> ALERT....ALERT. That doll is to the right of the dork con lawyer is back
> 
> She should be impeached



Actually the camera could just show her, and we can listen to the rest.


----------



## Flash




----------



## froggy

RealDave said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a big pasture full of bullshit right there. Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> I do not excuse Trump's words as just him running his mouth. He is the President. What he says matters. If he wanted that kind of grade school nonsense, he should have stayed in the business of bankrupting Trump branded companies instead of trying (and failing spectacularly) to be President of the United States.
> 
> Nancy was right. Trump is in way over his head and has no idea how to do the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that was really the case, let's hope that future Presidents have no idea how to do the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What job do you think has done?
> 
> He borrowed 1.5 trillion to hand out tax cuts to the wealthy & well off corporations & all it has done is run up the deficit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Higher wages for struggling Americans is a great thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dave believes they don't deserve that money.  ask him.  Dave is so fked up in his head he doesn't know which way is up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Higher wages consumed by higher costs thanks to Trump's stupid trade war.
Click to expand...

Higher cost of products is due to higher wages it's a thing called supply and demand


----------



## White_MAGA_Man

Gotta love it. Vindman confirms he leaked the Trump call to someone outside the White House 


How Nunes Caught Vindman! 

Nunes: who did you talk to? 

Vindman: ...George Kent & an individual in the Intel Community 

Schiff: we cannot out the whistleblower!

Nunes: Vindman, you testified you don't know whistleblower.

Vindman: I don't know who the whistleblower is.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> ALERT....ALERT. That doll is to the right of the dork con lawyer is back
> 
> She should be impeached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the camera could just show her, and we can listen to the rest.
Click to expand...

Agree. I wish that 500 lb dude next to her would be replaced by her sister.

Plus Pence's assistant is easy on the eyes, unlike, compared to the Old Maid last week


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Flash said:


> e


He got his head flushed down the toilet a lot in high school.


----------



## luchitociencia

I just watched the questions and answers, and after accepting the fact that even from president Obama administrations, it has been known the corruption in Ukraine, it has been known the name of Hunter Biden involved in that corruption... how it comes that it is "necessary" for president Trump mentioning the word "corruption" when asking the president of Ukraine to keep investigating it?

This is just a phone call, this is just a short communication between two leaders where it is not a rule to speak with sharp detail everything is told.

Reading the transcript, one can read the usual style of president Trump talking to people in general, to the press, to other leaders.

Because when one reads the transcript, there is not a single threat, a warning word, but just sounds *as a reminder*, of continuing a pending investigation.

Nothing improper.

The fake news press is making a huge scandal for nothing.


----------



## Flash

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> e
> 
> 
> 
> He got his head flushed down the toilet a lot in high school.
Click to expand...


He was also considered a nerd in the Army.

Never received a Bronze star for serving in a combat zone like most officers at his rank.

He is a traitor to his adoptive country.


----------



## Flash

Nunes: Did you know that financial records show a Ukrainian natural gas company, Burisma, routed more than $ 3 million to American accounts tied to Hunter Biden?

Vindman, whose job is to handle Ukraine policy: "I'm not aware of this fact." pic.twitter.com/6yFbWkufmH

 Nate Madden (@NateOnTheHill) November 19, 2019


----------



## Flash

I would be shocked if the Russian intel posing as Ukrainians had not attempted to recruit Vindman. He has all the classic indicators of an inside threat

— Jack Posobiec \uD83C\uDDFA\uD83C\uDDF8 (@JackPosobiec) November 19, 2019


----------



## OKTexas

OldLady said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's disgusting how all those politicians pat each other's back. They ALL did the great job and service to the country. Yeah, right.
> 
> She was Obama holdover. That alone is enough to replace her. Yet, she was badmouthing president that she was representing in Ukraine. That is another reason. So who was smearing whom in this case?
> She should've been fired the moment Trump walked into White House for simple reason that she was there during time that Ukrainians were working with DNC against Trump and she did nothing about it, even more, I think she had a role in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yovanovich has been in the State Dept since Reagan. Technically she's a Reagan holdover.
> 
> Oh, and the accusation that she was badmouthing Trump comes from a bunch of people paid off by Dmytro Firtash, who is currently fighting extradition to the US for Ukrainian Corruption. As was said in the hearing, you can't fight corruption without pissing off corrupt people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, let's say she didn't badmouth Trump.
> 
> Tell me, what Ambassador Yovanovich did when she learned that DNC is working with Ukrainians to dig dirt on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What DNC working with Ukrainians to dig dirt on Trump?  Can I have a little more information on that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What, you didn't know that Ukraine admitted their involvement and meddling in US elections?
> 
> *Ukraine Court Rules Manafort Disclosure Caused ‘Meddling’ in U.S. Election - NYTimes*
> *Ukrainian efforts to sabotage Trump backfire - Politico*
> 
> Now, tell me, why would Ukraine work with DNC against Trump, and in favor of Hillary Clinton?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the article!  It really seems, though, that Chalupa was looking into the same set of affairs that ultimately got Paul Manafort arrested.  She smelled a rat and she was right, wasn't she?  Trump ditched Manafort fast--perhaps he smelled a rat, too.  This is really a story about Manafort, not Trump.  Remember, Mueller didn't find any reason to think Trump was in on it.
Click to expand...



Are you getting dizzy form all that spinning? Manafort was the chairman of the Trump campaign at that time. Chalupa was looking to a foreign country to dig up dirt on the campaign, exactly what you're accusing Trump of doing. Your selective outrage is duly noted.

.


----------



## colfax_m

OKTexas said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yovanovich has been in the State Dept since Reagan. Technically she's a Reagan holdover.
> 
> Oh, and the accusation that she was badmouthing Trump comes from a bunch of people paid off by Dmytro Firtash, who is currently fighting extradition to the US for Ukrainian Corruption. As was said in the hearing, you can't fight corruption without pissing off corrupt people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, let's say she didn't badmouth Trump.
> 
> Tell me, what Ambassador Yovanovich did when she learned that DNC is working with Ukrainians to dig dirt on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What DNC working with Ukrainians to dig dirt on Trump?  Can I have a little more information on that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What, you didn't know that Ukraine admitted their involvement and meddling in US elections?
> 
> Now, tell me, why would Ukraine work with DNC against Trump, and in favor of Hillary Clinton?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the article!  It really seems, though, that Chalupa was looking into the same set of affairs that ultimately got Paul Manafort arrested.  She smelled a rat and she was right, wasn't she?  Trump ditched Manafort fast--perhaps he smelled a rat, too.  This is really a story about Manafort, not Trump.  Remember, Mueller didn't find any reason to think Trump was in on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you getting dizzy form all that spinning? Manafort was the chairman of the Trump campaign at that time. Chalupa was looking to a foreign country to dig up dirt on the campaign, exactly what you're accusing Trump of doing. Your selective outrage is duly noted.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


It's pretty hard to be mad at someone who uncovered evidence of crimes committed, wouldn't you say?


----------



## froggy

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Gotta love it. Vindman confirms he leaked the Trump call to someone outside the White House
> 
> 
> How Nunes Caught Vindman!
> 
> Nunes: who did you talk to?
> 
> Vindman: ...George Kent & an individual in the Intel Community
> 
> Schiff: we cannot out the whistleblower!
> 
> Nunes: Vindman, you testified you don't know whistleblower.
> 
> Vindman: I don't know who the whistleblower is.


That whistleblower could be sitting amongst the panel.


----------



## froggy

American see this farce by the Democrats and they will not forget or forgive


----------



## WEATHER53

Anybody blabbering yet with heresay or blubbering yet about how they feel?


----------



## The Purge

froggy said:


> American see this farce by the Democrats and they will not forget or forgive


Nazi Tactics alive and well with the demonRATS... JUST KEEP POINTING OUT THE LIES AND FAKE NEWS!


----------



## WEATHER53

colfax_m said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, let's say she didn't badmouth Trump.
> 
> Tell me, what Ambassador Yovanovich did when she learned that DNC is working with Ukrainians to dig dirt on Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> What DNC working with Ukrainians to dig dirt on Trump?  Can I have a little more information on that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What, you didn't know that Ukraine admitted their involvement and meddling in US elections?
> 
> Now, tell me, why would Ukraine work with DNC against Trump, and in favor of Hillary Clinton?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the article!  It really seems, though, that Chalupa was looking into the same set of affairs that ultimately got Paul Manafort arrested.  She smelled a rat and she was right, wasn't she?  Trump ditched Manafort fast--perhaps he smelled a rat, too.  This is really a story about Manafort, not Trump.  Remember, Mueller didn't find any reason to think Trump was in on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you getting dizzy form all that spinning? Manafort was the chairman of the Trump campaign at that time. Chalupa was looking to a foreign country to dig up dirt on the campaign, exactly what you're accusing Trump of doing. Your selective outrage is duly noted.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's pretty hard to be mad at someone who uncovered evidence of crimes committed, wouldn't you say?
Click to expand...

This whole thing is not about pursuing the committed  crime but rather pursuing and smearing those who revealed the crime.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

froggy said:


> American see this farce by the Democrats and they will not forget or forgive




Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"

Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"



> It is improper for the President of the United States to demand a foreign government investigate a US citizen and a political opponent. It was also clear that if Ukraine pursued an investigation into the 2016 election, the Bidens, and Burisma, it would be interpreted as a partisan play. This would undoubtedly result in Ukraine losing bipartisan support, undermine US national security, and advance Russia's strategic objectives in the region."


----------



## The Purge

Vindman said he talked to a "properly cleared individual with a need to know"

"Vindman then gave the game away. He said he talked to a "properly cleared individual with a need to know." He talked to AN INDIVIDUAL in the INTELLIGENCE COMMUNITY meaning he talked to the whistleblower and he knows it. Lawyer and Schiff refuse to let him answer the question."

(Excerpt) Read more at twitter.com ...


----------



## The Purge

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> American see this farce by the Democrats and they will not forget or forgive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
Click to expand...

In the LEFT WING FANTASY...which you follow mindlessly.....The PM said there was NO PRESSURE....BUT YOU ASSWIPE REFUSE TO BELIEVE THE MOST IMPORTANT PERSON....How dumb can you leftist get???


----------



## OldLady

OKTexas said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yovanovich has been in the State Dept since Reagan. Technically she's a Reagan holdover.
> 
> Oh, and the accusation that she was badmouthing Trump comes from a bunch of people paid off by Dmytro Firtash, who is currently fighting extradition to the US for Ukrainian Corruption. As was said in the hearing, you can't fight corruption without pissing off corrupt people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, let's say she didn't badmouth Trump.
> 
> Tell me, what Ambassador Yovanovich did when she learned that DNC is working with Ukrainians to dig dirt on Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What DNC working with Ukrainians to dig dirt on Trump?  Can I have a little more information on that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What, you didn't know that Ukraine admitted their involvement and meddling in US elections?
> 
> *Ukraine Court Rules Manafort Disclosure Caused ‘Meddling’ in U.S. Election - NYTimes*
> *Ukrainian efforts to sabotage Trump backfire - Politico*
> 
> Now, tell me, why would Ukraine work with DNC against Trump, and in favor of Hillary Clinton?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the article!  It really seems, though, that Chalupa was looking into the same set of affairs that ultimately got Paul Manafort arrested.  She smelled a rat and she was right, wasn't she?  Trump ditched Manafort fast--perhaps he smelled a rat, too.  This is really a story about Manafort, not Trump.  Remember, Mueller didn't find any reason to think Trump was in on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you getting dizzy form all that spinning? Manafort was the chairman of the Trump campaign at that time. Chalupa was looking to a foreign country to dig up dirt on the campaign, exactly what you're accusing Trump of doing. Your selective outrage is duly noted.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I sound outraged about that, do I?  Whatever you say, old boy.
I read the article, appreciated the background, but I honestly don't see how you could read that article and NOT come to the conclusion that it was about Manafort.  It sounds as if the alarm bells had gone off about Manafort well before he was chosen as chairman of Trump's campaign.  Did you read the article?


----------



## WEATHER53

Schiffs witch hunt does not allow fact questions that reveal Trump did nothing but will allow heresay, invisibility, and innuendo that appears to damage Trump


----------



## froggy

The Purge said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> American see this farce by the Democrats and they will not forget or forgive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the LEFT WING FANTASY...which you follow mindlessly.....The PM said there was NO PRESSURE....BUT YOU ASSWIPE REFUSE TO BELIEVE THE MOST IMPORTANT PERSON....How dumb can you leftist get???
Click to expand...




The Purge said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> American see this farce by the Democrats and they will not forget or forgive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the LEFT WING FANTASY...which you follow mindlessly.....The PM said there was NO PRESSURE....BUT YOU ASSWIPE REFUSE TO BELIEVE THE MOST IMPORTANT PERSON....How dumb can you leftist get???
Click to expand...

And that person would be


----------



## WEATHER53

The Purge said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> American see this farce by the Democrats and they will not forget or forgive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the LEFT WING FANTASY...which you follow mindlessly.....The PM said there was NO PRESSURE....BUT YOU ASSWIPE REFUSE TO BELIEVE THE MOST IMPORTANT PERSON....How dumb can you leftist get???
Click to expand...

They don’t want it from the horses mouth, that’s too fact based. They want the lingering lack of clarity from heresay and feelings. Shits is commiting obstruction by refusing to allow questions.


----------



## The Purge

froggy said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> American see this farce by the Democrats and they will not forget or forgive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the LEFT WING FANTASY...which you follow mindlessly.....The PM said there was NO PRESSURE....BUT YOU ASSWIPE REFUSE TO BELIEVE THE MOST IMPORTANT PERSON....How dumb can you leftist get???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> American see this farce by the Democrats and they will not forget or forgive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the LEFT WING FANTASY...which you follow mindlessly.....The PM said there was NO PRESSURE....BUT YOU ASSWIPE REFUSE TO BELIEVE THE MOST IMPORTANT PERSON....How dumb can you leftist get???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that person would be
Click to expand...

Former Ukrainian President Poroshenko says he felt no pressure from Trump

Oct 1, 2019 · Neither, Poroshenko added, did he ever feel that Biden’s 2016 demand that Ukraine fire an embattled top prosecutor stemmed from anything improper or personal on Biden’s part. Speaking at his political party headquarters in Kyiv, Ukraine’s capital, Poroshenko said that if Trump ...



CNBC › 2019/10/10 › ukraine-...
Ukraine's Volodymyr Zelensky says there was no blackmail in Trump call - CNBC.com
Oct 10, 2019 · Ukraine's President Volodymyr Zelensky has said there was no ... Zelensky has come under pressure to shed light on a phone call

But these people LIED to our subversives and traitors....they can't  possibly ALL be this stupid!


----------



## hunarcy

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> American see this farce by the Democrats and they will not forget or forgive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is improper for the President of the United States to demand a foreign government investigate a US citizen and a political opponent. It was also clear that if Ukraine pursued an investigation into the 2016 election, the Bidens, and Burisma, it would be interpreted as a partisan play. This would undoubtedly result in Ukraine losing bipartisan support, undermine US national security, and advance Russia's strategic objectives in the region."
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Vindman doesn't seem to understand the chain of command.  HE isn't in charge of setting policies.  And, the fact is that there seems to be a need to investigate Ukrainian corruption, which is what Trump was asking for...Biden isn't even the nominee yet and doesn't look like he's going to get it.  Oh, and which US Ambassador to the Ukraine tried to block the Ukrainians from communicating information about corruption to the USA?

Ukrainian to US prosecutors: Why don't you want our evidence on Democrats?


----------



## Crixus

It would be intresting to dig deeper on the offer from Ukrain to Vindman to be a defense minister. That needs more questions asked. Also, Vindman may also have outed himself as the whistle blowers source. Vindman is done in govrenment.


----------



## froggy

hunarcy said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> American see this farce by the Democrats and they will not forget or forgive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is improper for the President of the United States to demand a foreign government investigate a US citizen and a political opponent. It was also clear that if Ukraine pursued an investigation into the 2016 election, the Bidens, and Burisma, it would be interpreted as a partisan play. This would undoubtedly result in Ukraine losing bipartisan support, undermine US national security, and advance Russia's strategic objectives in the region."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vindman doesn't seem to understand the chain of command.  HE isn't in charge of setting policies.  And, the fact is that there seems to be a need to investigate Ukrainian corruption, which is what Trump was asking for...Biden isn't even the nominee yet and doesn't look like he's going to get it.  Oh, and which US Ambassador to the Ukraine tried to block the Ukrainians from communicating information about corruption to the USA?
> 
> Ukrainian to US prosecutors: Why don't you want our evidence on Democrats?
Click to expand...

Sounds like he got mad because he was left out of an event he thought he should be involved in


----------



## the other mike

froggy said:


> American see this farce by the Democrats and they will not forget or forgive


Of course we see it.
And I never thought I would have said this but it's thanks to Fox News in large part ..... they nailed Russia gate for what it is at every angle - a big hoax .
Deep State going down.....down, down ,down


----------



## The Purge

froggy said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> American see this farce by the Democrats and they will not forget or forgive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is improper for the President of the United States to demand a foreign government investigate a US citizen and a political opponent. It was also clear that if Ukraine pursued an investigation into the 2016 election, the Bidens, and Burisma, it would be interpreted as a partisan play. This would undoubtedly result in Ukraine losing bipartisan support, undermine US national security, and advance Russia's strategic objectives in the region."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vindman doesn't seem to understand the chain of command.  HE isn't in charge of setting policies.  And, the fact is that there seems to be a need to investigate Ukrainian corruption, which is what Trump was asking for...Biden isn't even the nominee yet and doesn't look like he's going to get it.  Oh, and which US Ambassador to the Ukraine tried to block the Ukrainians from communicating information about corruption to the USA?
> 
> Ukrainian to US prosecutors: Why don't you want our evidence on Democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he got mad because he was left out of an event he thought he should be involved in
Click to expand...

Doesn't  like it that HIS OPINION has been rendered USELESS and SELF SERVING....He needs to be relocated to a fighting unit in Afghanistan to get in touch with reality!


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, let's say she didn't badmouth Trump.
> 
> Tell me, what Ambassador Yovanovich did when she learned that DNC is working with Ukrainians to dig dirt on Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> What DNC working with Ukrainians to dig dirt on Trump?  Can I have a little more information on that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What, you didn't know that Ukraine admitted their involvement and meddling in US elections?
> 
> Now, tell me, why would Ukraine work with DNC against Trump, and in favor of Hillary Clinton?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the article!  It really seems, though, that Chalupa was looking into the same set of affairs that ultimately got Paul Manafort arrested.  She smelled a rat and she was right, wasn't she?  Trump ditched Manafort fast--perhaps he smelled a rat, too.  This is really a story about Manafort, not Trump.  Remember, Mueller didn't find any reason to think Trump was in on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you getting dizzy form all that spinning? Manafort was the chairman of the Trump campaign at that time. Chalupa was looking to a foreign country to dig up dirt on the campaign, exactly what you're accusing Trump of doing. Your selective outrage is duly noted.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's pretty hard to be mad at someone who uncovered evidence of crimes committed, wouldn't you say?
Click to expand...

what crime?  can you name it?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

The Purge said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> American see this farce by the Democrats and they will not forget or forgive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is improper for the President of the United States to demand a foreign government investigate a US citizen and a political opponent. It was also clear that if Ukraine pursued an investigation into the 2016 election, the Bidens, and Burisma, it would be interpreted as a partisan play. This would undoubtedly result in Ukraine losing bipartisan support, undermine US national security, and advance Russia's strategic objectives in the region."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vindman doesn't seem to understand the chain of command.  HE isn't in charge of setting policies.  And, the fact is that there seems to be a need to investigate Ukrainian corruption, which is what Trump was asking for...Biden isn't even the nominee yet and doesn't look like he's going to get it.  Oh, and which US Ambassador to the Ukraine tried to block the Ukrainians from communicating information about corruption to the USA?
> 
> Ukrainian to US prosecutors: Why don't you want our evidence on Democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he got mad because he was left out of an event he thought he should be involved in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't  like it that HIS OPINION has been rendered USELESS and SELF SERVING....He needs to be relocated to a fighting unit in Afghanistan to get in touch with reality!
Click to expand...


You guys sound nervous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc456

froggy said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love it. Vindman confirms he leaked the Trump call to someone outside the White House
> 
> 
> How Nunes Caught Vindman!
> 
> Nunes: who did you talk to?
> 
> Vindman: ...George Kent & an individual in the Intel Community
> 
> Schiff: we cannot out the whistleblower!
> 
> Nunes: Vindman, you testified you don't know whistleblower.
> 
> Vindman: I don't know who the whistleblower is.
> 
> 
> 
> That whistleblower could be sitting amongst the panel.
Click to expand...

in the main chair!!!


----------



## The Purge

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> American see this farce by the Democrats and they will not forget or forgive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is improper for the President of the United States to demand a foreign government investigate a US citizen and a political opponent. It was also clear that if Ukraine pursued an investigation into the 2016 election, the Bidens, and Burisma, it would be interpreted as a partisan play. This would undoubtedly result in Ukraine losing bipartisan support, undermine US national security, and advance Russia's strategic objectives in the region."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vindman doesn't seem to understand the chain of command.  HE isn't in charge of setting policies.  And, the fact is that there seems to be a need to investigate Ukrainian corruption, which is what Trump was asking for...Biden isn't even the nominee yet and doesn't look like he's going to get it.  Oh, and which US Ambassador to the Ukraine tried to block the Ukrainians from communicating information about corruption to the USA?
> 
> Ukrainian to US prosecutors: Why don't you want our evidence on Democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he got mad because he was left out of an event he thought he should be involved in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't  like it that HIS OPINION has been rendered USELESS and SELF SERVING....He needs to be relocated to a fighting unit in Afghanistan to get in touch with reality!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys sound nervous
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


ROTFLMFAO.....That is all you idiots have, diversion from a topic you can't  justify with facts!....only OPINION and those dreaded  FEELINGS!!


----------



## jc456

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> American see this farce by the Democrats and they will not forget or forgive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is improper for the President of the United States to demand a foreign government investigate a US citizen and a political opponent. It was also clear that if Ukraine pursued an investigation into the 2016 election, the Bidens, and Burisma, it would be interpreted as a partisan play. This would undoubtedly result in Ukraine losing bipartisan support, undermine US national security, and advance Russia's strategic objectives in the region."
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

based on what?


----------



## jc456

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> American see this farce by the Democrats and they will not forget or forgive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is improper for the President of the United States to demand a foreign government investigate a US citizen and a political opponent. It was also clear that if Ukraine pursued an investigation into the 2016 election, the Bidens, and Burisma, it would be interpreted as a partisan play. This would undoubtedly result in Ukraine losing bipartisan support, undermine US national security, and advance Russia's strategic objectives in the region."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vindman doesn't seem to understand the chain of command.  HE isn't in charge of setting policies.  And, the fact is that there seems to be a need to investigate Ukrainian corruption, which is what Trump was asking for...Biden isn't even the nominee yet and doesn't look like he's going to get it.  Oh, and which US Ambassador to the Ukraine tried to block the Ukrainians from communicating information about corruption to the USA?
> 
> Ukrainian to US prosecutors: Why don't you want our evidence on Democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he got mad because he was left out of an event he thought he should be involved in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't  like it that HIS OPINION has been rendered USELESS and SELF SERVING....He needs to be relocated to a fighting unit in Afghanistan to get in touch with reality!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys sound nervous
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

how so?  the left have the transcript.  what have you got?


----------



## froggy

It's looking like shiff might be the Whistleblower


----------



## colfax_m

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> What DNC working with Ukrainians to dig dirt on Trump?  Can I have a little more information on that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, you didn't know that Ukraine admitted their involvement and meddling in US elections?
> 
> Now, tell me, why would Ukraine work with DNC against Trump, and in favor of Hillary Clinton?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the article!  It really seems, though, that Chalupa was looking into the same set of affairs that ultimately got Paul Manafort arrested.  She smelled a rat and she was right, wasn't she?  Trump ditched Manafort fast--perhaps he smelled a rat, too.  This is really a story about Manafort, not Trump.  Remember, Mueller didn't find any reason to think Trump was in on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you getting dizzy form all that spinning? Manafort was the chairman of the Trump campaign at that time. Chalupa was looking to a foreign country to dig up dirt on the campaign, exactly what you're accusing Trump of doing. Your selective outrage is duly noted.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's pretty hard to be mad at someone who uncovered evidence of crimes committed, wouldn't you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what crime?  can you name it?
Click to expand...


Tax avoidance, wire fraud, bank fraud, money laundering. The stuff that he's currently serving the better part of a decade for.


----------



## The Purge

IS THIS COMMON IN ALL NAZI, FASCIST, COMMUNIST, DEMONRAT run governments?


----------



## hunarcy

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> American see this farce by the Democrats and they will not forget or forgive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is improper for the President of the United States to demand a foreign government investigate a US citizen and a political opponent. It was also clear that if Ukraine pursued an investigation into the 2016 election, the Bidens, and Burisma, it would be interpreted as a partisan play. This would undoubtedly result in Ukraine losing bipartisan support, undermine US national security, and advance Russia's strategic objectives in the region."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vindman doesn't seem to understand the chain of command.  HE isn't in charge of setting policies.  And, the fact is that there seems to be a need to investigate Ukrainian corruption, which is what Trump was asking for...Biden isn't even the nominee yet and doesn't look like he's going to get it.  Oh, and which US Ambassador to the Ukraine tried to block the Ukrainians from communicating information about corruption to the USA?
> 
> Ukrainian to US prosecutors: Why don't you want our evidence on Democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he got mad because he was left out of an event he thought he should be involved in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't  like it that HIS OPINION has been rendered USELESS and SELF SERVING....He needs to be relocated to a fighting unit in Afghanistan to get in touch with reality!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys sound nervous
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Not in the least.


----------



## WEATHER53

froggy said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> American see this farce by the Democrats and they will not forget or forgive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is improper for the President of the United States to demand a foreign government investigate a US citizen and a political opponent. It was also clear that if Ukraine pursued an investigation into the 2016 election, the Bidens, and Burisma, it would be interpreted as a partisan play. This would undoubtedly result in Ukraine losing bipartisan support, undermine US national security, and advance Russia's strategic objectives in the region."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vindman doesn't seem to understand the chain of command.  HE isn't in charge of setting policies.  And, the fact is that there seems to be a need to investigate Ukrainian corruption, which is what Trump was asking for...Biden isn't even the nominee yet and doesn't look like he's going to get it.  Oh, and which US Ambassador to the Ukraine tried to block the Ukrainians from communicating information about corruption to the USA?
> 
> Ukrainian to US prosecutors: Why don't you want our evidence on Democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he got mad because he was left out of an event he thought he should be involved in
Click to expand...

Everything in these hearings and since the day of the election is-
The Revenge of the Feelings.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

WEATHER53 said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> American see this farce by the Democrats and they will not forget or forgive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is improper for the President of the United States to demand a foreign government investigate a US citizen and a political opponent. It was also clear that if Ukraine pursued an investigation into the 2016 election, the Bidens, and Burisma, it would be interpreted as a partisan play. This would undoubtedly result in Ukraine losing bipartisan support, undermine US national security, and advance Russia's strategic objectives in the region."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vindman doesn't seem to understand the chain of command.  HE isn't in charge of setting policies.  And, the fact is that there seems to be a need to investigate Ukrainian corruption, which is what Trump was asking for...Biden isn't even the nominee yet and doesn't look like he's going to get it.  Oh, and which US Ambassador to the Ukraine tried to block the Ukrainians from communicating information about corruption to the USA?
> 
> Ukrainian to US prosecutors: Why don't you want our evidence on Democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he got mad because he was left out of an event he thought he should be involved in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything in these hearings and since the day of the election is-
> The Revenge of the Feelings.
Click to expand...

Keep telling yourself that Bubba


----------



## the other mike

The Purge said:


> IS THIS COMMON IN ALL NAZI, FASCIST, COMMUNIST, DEMONRAT run governments?


One of the toys I sell at Trump rallies is the Adam Schiff bobblehead with peashooter kit. At the last one in Louisiana the bobblehead kit outsold the life-size Schiff target posters.


----------



## hunarcy

The Purge said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vindman doesn't seem to understand the chain of command.  HE isn't in charge of setting policies.  And, the fact is that there seems to be a need to investigate Ukrainian corruption, which is what Trump was asking for...Biden isn't even the nominee yet and doesn't look like he's going to get it.  Oh, and which US Ambassador to the Ukraine tried to block the Ukrainians from communicating information about corruption to the USA?
> 
> Ukrainian to US prosecutors: Why don't you want our evidence on Democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he got mad because he was left out of an event he thought he should be involved in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't  like it that HIS OPINION has been rendered USELESS and SELF SERVING....He needs to be relocated to a fighting unit in Afghanistan to get in touch with reality!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys sound nervous
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO.....That is all you idiots have, diversion from a topic you can't  justify with facts!....only OPINION and those dreaded  FEELINGS!!
Click to expand...


So, you have the Yovanovich blocking information from the Ukraine to the Trump administration and then testifying that she didn't think she should be fired, but you think that's a diversion.  Perhaps if you'd really examined the article, you might have even watched the video interview, which was NOT opinion.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

froggy said:


> It's looking like shiff might be the Whistleblower



If you ask me, Vindman all but admitted to it.  He testified he listened to the phone call.  He testified he had concerns about what Trump said.  He testified he took his complaint to the proper channels.  If he's not the whistleblower, then he's the person that provided the information to the whistleblower.


----------



## Faun

Ray From Cleveland said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit what Jim Jordan says? He's got his ear plugs in, just like you do. The President doesn't have to say it out loud, folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he does.  You have to have evidence of a crime, and the commie versions is not evidence of anything.  You need to hear (not second or third hand) Trump say to Zelensky that the US aid was contingent on him starting an investigation on Biden.  "Do me a favor though" is not a threat to US aid.
> 
> *favor*
> [ fey-ver ]
> SEE SYNONYMS FOR favor ON THESAURUS.COM
> *noun*
> something done or granted _*out of goodwill**, rather than from justice or for remuneration; *_
> a kind act: to ask a favor.
> friendly or well-disposed regard; goodwill: to win the favor of the king.
> 
> Definition of favor | Dictionary.com
> 
> Sorry, but in the English language, words have meanings.
Click to expand...

Yeah, now look up the word, _*"though."*_ Then put it in context ... 

_"I would like you to do us a favor *though*..."_​
... that makes it contingent.


----------



## WEATHER53

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> American see this farce by the Democrats and they will not forget or forgive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is improper for the President of the United States to demand a foreign government investigate a US citizen and a political opponent. It was also clear that if Ukraine pursued an investigation into the 2016 election, the Bidens, and Burisma, it would be interpreted as a partisan play. This would undoubtedly result in Ukraine losing bipartisan support, undermine US national security, and advance Russia's strategic objectives in the region."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vindman doesn't seem to understand the chain of command.  HE isn't in charge of setting policies.  And, the fact is that there seems to be a need to investigate Ukrainian corruption, which is what Trump was asking for...Biden isn't even the nominee yet and doesn't look like he's going to get it.  Oh, and which US Ambassador to the Ukraine tried to block the Ukrainians from communicating information about corruption to the USA?
> 
> Ukrainian to US prosecutors: Why don't you want our evidence on Democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he got mad because he was left out of an event he thought he should be involved in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything in these hearings and since the day of the election is-
> The Revenge of the Feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep telling yourself that Bubba
Click to expand...

This truth is firmly self evident


----------



## Faun

Ray From Cleveland said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, forget what he said, make up your own version.
> 
> Just remember, making up BS crimes that never took place will come back to haunt you if we ever get another commie President and a Republican led Congress.  *If you can impeach over something this stupid, you can impeach if a President wears the wrong tie with the wrong suit.  *
> 
> People on the left are so Fn stupid.  I never seen any group of people make the same mistakes over and over again, and then cry when the tables turn.
> 
> 
> 
> Or impeach over a blow job!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who got impeached over a blowjob?  I've never seen that before.  Now if you're talking about Clinton, he didn't get impeached over a blowjob.  He got impeached for perjury, and even had his law licenses suspended in his state.  You see, the Constitution outlines what defines impeachment.  Perjury is felony, which is a higher crime than a misdemeanor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perjury about a blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if it's a blowjob or a bank robbery.  Perjury is perjury.  It's a violation of law even for a jaywalking ticket you're trying to fight.
Click to expand...

Did you cheer when Scooter Libby's sentence for his perjury conviction was commuted? How when his conviction was pardoned?


----------



## jc456

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> What, you didn't know that Ukraine admitted their involvement and meddling in US elections?
> 
> Now, tell me, why would Ukraine work with DNC against Trump, and in favor of Hillary Clinton?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the article!  It really seems, though, that Chalupa was looking into the same set of affairs that ultimately got Paul Manafort arrested.  She smelled a rat and she was right, wasn't she?  Trump ditched Manafort fast--perhaps he smelled a rat, too.  This is really a story about Manafort, not Trump.  Remember, Mueller didn't find any reason to think Trump was in on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you getting dizzy form all that spinning? Manafort was the chairman of the Trump campaign at that time. Chalupa was looking to a foreign country to dig up dirt on the campaign, exactly what you're accusing Trump of doing. Your selective outrage is duly noted.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's pretty hard to be mad at someone who uncovered evidence of crimes committed, wouldn't you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what crime?  can you name it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tax avoidance, wire fraud, bank fraud, money laundering. The stuff that he's currently serving the better part of a decade for.
Click to expand...

can't make it up.  show me the link that shows those crimes.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> American see this farce by the Democrats and they will not forget or forgive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is improper for the President of the United States to demand a foreign government investigate a US citizen and a political opponent. It was also clear that if Ukraine pursued an investigation into the 2016 election, the Bidens, and Burisma, it would be interpreted as a partisan play. This would undoubtedly result in Ukraine losing bipartisan support, undermine US national security, and advance Russia's strategic objectives in the region."
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That's an opinion, not a fact.


----------



## Meister

Well........just another:






day for the democrats attempt at the Ukraine Hoax


----------



## jc456

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> American see this farce by the Democrats and they will not forget or forgive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is improper for the President of the United States to demand a foreign government investigate a US citizen and a political opponent. It was also clear that if Ukraine pursued an investigation into the 2016 election, the Bidens, and Burisma, it would be interpreted as a partisan play. This would undoubtedly result in Ukraine losing bipartisan support, undermine US national security, and advance Russia's strategic objectives in the region."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vindman doesn't seem to understand the chain of command.  HE isn't in charge of setting policies.  And, the fact is that there seems to be a need to investigate Ukrainian corruption, which is what Trump was asking for...Biden isn't even the nominee yet and doesn't look like he's going to get it.  Oh, and which US Ambassador to the Ukraine tried to block the Ukrainians from communicating information about corruption to the USA?
> 
> Ukrainian to US prosecutors: Why don't you want our evidence on Democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he got mad because he was left out of an event he thought he should be involved in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything in these hearings and since the day of the election is-
> The Revenge of the Feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep telling yourself that Bubba
Click to expand...

it's all out in the open now.


----------



## hunarcy

WEATHER53 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vindman doesn't seem to understand the chain of command.  HE isn't in charge of setting policies.  And, the fact is that there seems to be a need to investigate Ukrainian corruption, which is what Trump was asking for...Biden isn't even the nominee yet and doesn't look like he's going to get it.  Oh, and which US Ambassador to the Ukraine tried to block the Ukrainians from communicating information about corruption to the USA?
> 
> Ukrainian to US prosecutors: Why don't you want our evidence on Democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he got mad because he was left out of an event he thought he should be involved in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything in these hearings and since the day of the election is-
> The Revenge of the Feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep telling yourself that Bubba
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This truth is firmly self evident
Click to expand...


https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/Unclassified09.2019.pdf


----------



## IM2

Jim Jordan needs his ass kicked, lying bastard. All he does is filibuster.


----------



## hunarcy

jc456 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vindman doesn't seem to understand the chain of command.  HE isn't in charge of setting policies.  And, the fact is that there seems to be a need to investigate Ukrainian corruption, which is what Trump was asking for...Biden isn't even the nominee yet and doesn't look like he's going to get it.  Oh, and which US Ambassador to the Ukraine tried to block the Ukrainians from communicating information about corruption to the USA?
> 
> Ukrainian to US prosecutors: Why don't you want our evidence on Democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he got mad because he was left out of an event he thought he should be involved in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything in these hearings and since the day of the election is-
> The Revenge of the Feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep telling yourself that Bubba
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's all out in the open now.
Click to expand...


And has been since Trump thwarted the Left by releasing the transcript.

https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/Unclassified09.2019.pdf


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> Jim Jordan needs his ass kicked, lying bastard. All he does is filibuster.


----------



## Dragonlady

hunarcy said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vindman doesn't seem to understand the chain of command.  HE isn't in charge of setting policies.  And, the fact is that there seems to be a need to investigate Ukrainian corruption, which is what Trump was asking for...Biden isn't even the nominee yet and doesn't look like he's going to get it.  Oh, and which US Ambassador to the Ukraine tried to block the Ukrainians from communicating information about corruption to the USA?
> 
> Ukrainian to US prosecutors: Why don't you want our evidence on Democrats?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like he got mad because he was left out of an event he thought he should be involved in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything in these hearings and since the day of the election is-
> The Revenge of the Feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep telling yourself that Bubba
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's all out in the open now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And has been since Trump thwarted the Left by releasing the transcript.
> 
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/Unclassified09.2019.pdf
Click to expand...


Actually the transcript proves the shakes down.  I can't believe Trump was dumb enough to release it.  It's the ultimate smoking gun.


----------



## WEATHER53

IM2 said:


> Jim Jordan needs his ass kicked, lying bastard. All he does is filibuster.


Those direct fact questions are such a bummer


----------



## flack

Dragonlady said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like he got mad because he was left out of an event he thought he should be involved in
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in these hearings and since the day of the election is-
> The Revenge of the Feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep telling yourself that Bubba
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's all out in the open now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And has been since Trump thwarted the Left by releasing the transcript.
> 
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/Unclassified09.2019.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the transcript proves the shakes down.  I can't believe Trump was dumb enough to release it.  It's the ultimate smoking gun.
Click to expand...

No it doesn't.


----------



## White_MAGA_Man

IM2 said:


> Jim Jordan needs his ass kicked, lying bastard. All he does is filibuster.


Listen up, Kunta Kinte. Jim Jordan has White Privilege and that gives him authority to do what he's doing. You on the other had do not have that luxury. Now go feed the chickens and milk the cows. You have plantation work to do, boy!


----------



## hunarcy

Dragonlady said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like he got mad because he was left out of an event he thought he should be involved in
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in these hearings and since the day of the election is-
> The Revenge of the Feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep telling yourself that Bubba
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's all out in the open now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And has been since Trump thwarted the Left by releasing the transcript.
> 
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/Unclassified09.2019.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the transcript proves the shakes down.  I can't believe Trump was dumb enough to release it.  It's the ultimate smoking gun.
Click to expand...


Sorry, comrade, it doesn't prove "shakes down" at all.   I know that the trolls like you want to claim there is the implication of a "shakes down" but it doesn't wash.   The word "though" in the context was used as a conjunction, not an adverb.  Nothing conditional implied.


----------



## Dragonlady

Jim Jordan isn't asking questions, he's testfying and trying to get lies and conspiracy theories into the record.


----------



## toomuchtime_

OldLady said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did they blow the whistle on?  I watched the video and it never said.
> 
> 
> 
> The whistleblower claimed Donald Trump solicited a foreign country  to help intervene in the 2020 election and that the White House sought to cover it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And to date there has been no evidence presented to support that claim.  The evidence that has been presented so far shows Obama was just as worried about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine but tries to hide the facts from the public and President Trump is determined to expose the facts to the public.
> 
> Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is plenty of impeachment worthy evidence. The White House memo recording Donald Trump’s July phone conversation with Volodymyr Zelenskiy is damning enough even without witnesses.  The witnesses we have heard so far have provided details following the phone call and leading up to the firing of the Ukraine ambassador without cause to clear the way for Juliana.  We heard the response of administration staff to the phone conversation.  Over the next couple of weeks we will hear from people in the White House.  A staff member in the OMB will testify as to the reason for freezing the military funds.  Sondland's testimony will confirm the Taylor testimony.  Others will testify to the securing of the memo of the conversation, the lack of required notification  to congress of freezing of the funds, and possible witness tampering.  Potentially, the most damning witness may be Bolton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, none of this is anything but political gossip.  Marie Yovanovitch, the Ukraine ambassador who had been dismissed, testitfied the Obama administration  had also been concerned about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine and had tried to cover up the facts.
> 
> Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits
> 
> The facts that President Trump also shared Obama's concerns about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine cannot possibly provide a rational basis for an impeachment inquiry, and the fact that Obama was so worried about what the Bidens were doing in Ukraine,certainly does provide a reasonable basis for an investigation and to investigate the actions of a possibly corrupt US official in a foreign country would require the cooperation of that country's government.
> 
> If Obama's fears and Trump's suspicions that the Bidens acted corruptly in Ukraine are proved true by the investigation it would clearly benefit Trump and hurt the Democrats in next year's election, and that is the whole reason for the impeachment inquiry, because if the Democrats believed these suspicions of corrupt behavior  were baseless, the investigation would only help establish Biden as an honest man, which none of us really believe he is.  The very passion with which the Dems in Congress are pursuing this mishmash of political gossip to try to shape articles of impeachment is a testament to their fears that the investigations of the Bidens might show them both to be corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, let's investigate the Bidens, but Trump's investigation comes first.  You're #2.
Click to expand...

The impeachment investigation is only a desperate attempt by the Democrats to distract from the investigation of the Bidens' activities in Ukraine.  Marie yovanovitch, the Ukraine ambassador Trump had dismissed testified that the Obama administration was also worried about what the Bidens were doing in Ukraine and tried to hide the facts from the public, and the impeachment inquiry is just a continuation of Obama's efforts to hide the facts about the Bidens.  Nancy Pelosi fought against impeachment right up until she became worried that the investigation of the Bidens would reveal the Bidens involvement in corruption in Ukraine and Obama's efforts to hide them even at the cost of a $1,000,000,000 bribe to Ukraine's very corrupt president, Poroshenko.


----------



## Dragonlady

White_MAGA_Man said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Jordan needs his ass kicked, lying bastard. All he does is filibuster.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen up, Kunta Kinte. Jim Jordan has White Privilege and that gives him authority to do what he's doing. You on the other had do not have that luxury. Now go feed the chickens and milk the cows. You have plantation work to do, boy!
Click to expand...


Jim Jordan has made an entire career out of ignoring and enabling behaviour of his buddies that odious.  Jordan saw nothing wrong when his co-workers abused and molested the students in his charge.  He doesn't recall anyone complaining about inappropriate touching.  So while his co-worker is now in jail, Jim Jordan is in Congress attacking the President's critics and enabling the criminal behaviour of his boss - again.


----------



## OldLady

toomuchtime_ said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whistleblower claimed Donald Trump solicited a foreign country  to help intervene in the 2020 election and that the White House sought to cover it up.
> 
> 
> 
> And to date there has been no evidence presented to support that claim.  The evidence that has been presented so far shows Obama was just as worried about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine but tries to hide the facts from the public and President Trump is determined to expose the facts to the public.
> 
> Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is plenty of impeachment worthy evidence. The White House memo recording Donald Trump’s July phone conversation with Volodymyr Zelenskiy is damning enough even without witnesses.  The witnesses we have heard so far have provided details following the phone call and leading up to the firing of the Ukraine ambassador without cause to clear the way for Juliana.  We heard the response of administration staff to the phone conversation.  Over the next couple of weeks we will hear from people in the White House.  A staff member in the OMB will testify as to the reason for freezing the military funds.  Sondland's testimony will confirm the Taylor testimony.  Others will testify to the securing of the memo of the conversation, the lack of required notification  to congress of freezing of the funds, and possible witness tampering.  Potentially, the most damning witness may be Bolton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, none of this is anything but political gossip.  Marie Yovanovitch, the Ukraine ambassador who had been dismissed, testitfied the Obama administration  had also been concerned about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine and had tried to cover up the facts.
> 
> Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits
> 
> The facts that President Trump also shared Obama's concerns about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine cannot possibly provide a rational basis for an impeachment inquiry, and the fact that Obama was so worried about what the Bidens were doing in Ukraine,certainly does provide a reasonable basis for an investigation and to investigate the actions of a possibly corrupt US official in a foreign country would require the cooperation of that country's government.
> 
> If Obama's fears and Trump's suspicions that the Bidens acted corruptly in Ukraine are proved true by the investigation it would clearly benefit Trump and hurt the Democrats in next year's election, and that is the whole reason for the impeachment inquiry, because if the Democrats believed these suspicions of corrupt behavior  were baseless, the investigation would only help establish Biden as an honest man, which none of us really believe he is.  The very passion with which the Dems in Congress are pursuing this mishmash of political gossip to try to shape articles of impeachment is a testament to their fears that the investigations of the Bidens might show them both to be corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, let's investigate the Bidens, but Trump's investigation comes first.  You're #2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The impeachment investigation is only a desperate attempt by the Democrats to distract from the investigation of the Bidens' activities in Ukraine.  Marie yovanovitch, the Ukraine ambassador Trump had dismissed testified that the Obama administration was also worried about what the Bidens were doing in Ukraine and tried to hide the facts from the public, and the impeachment inquiry is just a continuation of Obama's efforts to hide the facts about the Bidens.  Nancy Pelosi fought against impeachment right up until she became worried that the investigation of the Bidens would reveal the Bidens involvement in corruption in Ukraine and Obama's efforts to hide them even at the cost of a $1,000,000,000 bribe to Ukraine's very corrupt president, Poroshenko.
Click to expand...

I watched Yovanovich's testimony, and she did NOT say all that.  She said there was "concern" of the appearance of conflict of interest.  Period.  The rest of it is all straight out of your lying mouth.


----------



## the other mike

Now the Democrats think they have dirt on Rudy Giuliani ? It wouldn't be so funny except it's a hundred eighty degrees the other way around.
Of course that's what Roger Stone thought isn't it ? Of course they play dirty......they're  the Deep state.


----------



## OldLady

Dragonlady said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Jordan needs his ass kicked, lying bastard. All he does is filibuster.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen up, Kunta Kinte. Jim Jordan has White Privilege and that gives him authority to do what he's doing. You on the other had do not have that luxury. Now go feed the chickens and milk the cows. You have plantation work to do, boy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jim Jordan has made an entire career out of ignoring and enabling behaviour of his buddies that odious.  Jordan saw nothing wrong when his co-workers abused and molested the students in his charge.  He doesn't recall anyone complaining about inappropriate touching.  So while his co-worker is now in jail, Jim Jordan is in Congress attacking the President's critics and enabling the criminal behaviour of his boss - again.
Click to expand...

He's good at what he does, Dragonlady.  No need to get into pedophilia.
His arguments aren't crazy, as opposed to Nunes' arguments, which are right off the wall.  IMO.
I believe Trump needs to be fired, btw.


----------



## 2aguy

Yeah.....these witnesses are just as effective as the last ones......

Wow.....those poor democrat journalists...working so hard to make this steaming pile of crap look like and actual investigation and actual bomb shells.....


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Dragonlady said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like he got mad because he was left out of an event he thought he should be involved in
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in these hearings and since the day of the election is-
> The Revenge of the Feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep telling yourself that Bubba
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's all out in the open now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And has been since Trump thwarted the Left by releasing the transcript.
> 
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/Unclassified09.2019.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the transcript proves the shakes down.  I can't believe Trump was dumb enough to release it.  It's the ultimate smoking gun.
Click to expand...


If Trump did anything wrong, his lawyers wouldn't have recommended him releasing the transcript.  But they did, and now the so-called crimes are nothing more than Democrat lies; trying to parse words and reconstruct them into a crime.  

It's one thing when Democrats lie like saying Trump said all white supremacists are great people, or that Trump claims to be a white nationalist; because it's all for show and the MSM.  But this is an impeachment inquiry.  You and they simply can't lie your way out of this one.


----------



## 2aguy

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in these hearings and since the day of the election is-
> The Revenge of the Feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that Bubba
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's all out in the open now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And has been since Trump thwarted the Left by releasing the transcript.
> 
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/Unclassified09.2019.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the transcript proves the shakes down.  I can't believe Trump was dumb enough to release it.  It's the ultimate smoking gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Trump did anything wrong, his lawyers wouldn't have recommended him releasing the transcript.  But they did, and now the so-called crimes are nothing more than Democrat lies; trying to parse words and reconstruct them into a crime.
> 
> It's one thing when Democrats lie like saying Trump said all white supremacists are great people, or that Trump claims to be a white nationalist; because it's all for show and the MSM.  But this is an impeachment inquiry.  You and they simply can't lie your way out of this one.
Click to expand...



Oh...but they will try, and uninformed Americans won't know they are lying.


----------



## OldLady

Oh brother, this morning has been boring.  By 10 a.m. we had heard all these witnesses had to say, and we've spent the last four hours listening to politicians repeat it and repeat it and repeat it.
Hope they move things along with the two folks this afternoon.


----------



## 2aguy

OldLady said:


> Oh brother, this morning has been boring.  By 10 a.m. we had heard all these witnesses had to say, and we've spent the last four hours listening to politicians repeat it and repeat it and repeat it.
> Hope they move things along with the two folks this afternoon.




Funny, they didn't actually say anything...... just confirming that Trump didn't do anything wrong...but....GRRRRR, Orange Man Bad, gave them the feelz they didn't like...


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lol Schiff and Vindman... cornered like rats. Nunes got them good.

This is a sham


----------



## OKTexas

colfax_m said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, let's say she didn't badmouth Trump.
> 
> Tell me, what Ambassador Yovanovich did when she learned that DNC is working with Ukrainians to dig dirt on Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> What DNC working with Ukrainians to dig dirt on Trump?  Can I have a little more information on that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What, you didn't know that Ukraine admitted their involvement and meddling in US elections?
> 
> Now, tell me, why would Ukraine work with DNC against Trump, and in favor of Hillary Clinton?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the article!  It really seems, though, that Chalupa was looking into the same set of affairs that ultimately got Paul Manafort arrested.  She smelled a rat and she was right, wasn't she?  Trump ditched Manafort fast--perhaps he smelled a rat, too.  This is really a story about Manafort, not Trump.  Remember, Mueller didn't find any reason to think Trump was in on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you getting dizzy form all that spinning? Manafort was the chairman of the Trump campaign at that time. Chalupa was looking to a foreign country to dig up dirt on the campaign, exactly what you're accusing Trump of doing. Your selective outrage is duly noted.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's pretty hard to be mad at someone who uncovered evidence of crimes committed, wouldn't you say?
Click to expand...



Right, let's ignore that person was committing a crime in the process. Which justifies Trumps concern about Ukraine interfering in the 2016 election. Any more spinning you'd like to do?

.


----------



## 2aguy

OldLady said:


> Oh brother, this morning has been boring.  By 10 a.m. we had heard all these witnesses had to say, and we've spent the last four hours listening to politicians repeat it and repeat it and repeat it.
> Hope they move things along with the two folks this afternoon.




Wow...with testimony like this I am amazed that vindeman isn't already behind bars....

He lied.....

Alexander Vindman Admits Making up Parts of Trump Call Summary

*Lt. Col. Alexander Vindman admitted he made up elements of President Donald Trump’s call with Ukranian President Volodymyr Zelensky in an official summary.*
Prior to the call, Vindman included a discussion about corruption in the talking points provided to the president but Trump did not use them in the call.

The summary Vindman wrote after the call read:

President Trump underscored the unwavering support of the United States for Ukraine’s sovereignty and territorial integrity – within its internationally recognized borders – and expressed his commitment to work together with President-elect Zelenskyy and the Ukrainian people to implement reforms that strengthen democracy, increase prosperity, and root out corruption.

But Vindman clarified during his testimony that the president did not bring up the topic rooting out corruption during the phone call, but he included it in his summary of the call anyway.

When asked by the Democrat counsel about whether the summary he wrote was false, Vindman hesitated.

“That’s not entirely accurate, but I’m not sure I would describe it as false, it was consistent with U.S. policy,” Vindman said.

*Vindman said he included the rhetoric about corruption as a “messaging platform” to describe U.S. policy toward Ukraine, even though it was not discussed on the call.*


----------



## toomuchtime_

OldLady said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> And to date there has been no evidence presented to support that claim.  The evidence that has been presented so far shows Obama was just as worried about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine but tries to hide the facts from the public and President Trump is determined to expose the facts to the public.
> 
> Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty of impeachment worthy evidence. The White House memo recording Donald Trump’s July phone conversation with Volodymyr Zelenskiy is damning enough even without witnesses.  The witnesses we have heard so far have provided details following the phone call and leading up to the firing of the Ukraine ambassador without cause to clear the way for Juliana.  We heard the response of administration staff to the phone conversation.  Over the next couple of weeks we will hear from people in the White House.  A staff member in the OMB will testify as to the reason for freezing the military funds.  Sondland's testimony will confirm the Taylor testimony.  Others will testify to the securing of the memo of the conversation, the lack of required notification  to congress of freezing of the funds, and possible witness tampering.  Potentially, the most damning witness may be Bolton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, none of this is anything but political gossip.  Marie Yovanovitch, the Ukraine ambassador who had been dismissed, testitfied the Obama administration  had also been concerned about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine and had tried to cover up the facts.
> 
> Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits
> 
> The facts that President Trump also shared Obama's concerns about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine cannot possibly provide a rational basis for an impeachment inquiry, and the fact that Obama was so worried about what the Bidens were doing in Ukraine,certainly does provide a reasonable basis for an investigation and to investigate the actions of a possibly corrupt US official in a foreign country would require the cooperation of that country's government.
> 
> If Obama's fears and Trump's suspicions that the Bidens acted corruptly in Ukraine are proved true by the investigation it would clearly benefit Trump and hurt the Democrats in next year's election, and that is the whole reason for the impeachment inquiry, because if the Democrats believed these suspicions of corrupt behavior  were baseless, the investigation would only help establish Biden as an honest man, which none of us really believe he is.  The very passion with which the Dems in Congress are pursuing this mishmash of political gossip to try to shape articles of impeachment is a testament to their fears that the investigations of the Bidens might show them both to be corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, let's investigate the Bidens, but Trump's investigation comes first.  You're #2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The impeachment investigation is only a desperate attempt by the Democrats to distract from the investigation of the Bidens' activities in Ukraine.  Marie yovanovitch, the Ukraine ambassador Trump had dismissed testified that the Obama administration was also worried about what the Bidens were doing in Ukraine and tried to hide the facts from the public, and the impeachment inquiry is just a continuation of Obama's efforts to hide the facts about the Bidens.  Nancy Pelosi fought against impeachment right up until she became worried that the investigation of the Bidens would reveal the Bidens involvement in corruption in Ukraine and Obama's efforts to hide them even at the cost of a $1,000,000,000 bribe to Ukraine's very corrupt president, Poroshenko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched Yovanovich's testimony, and she did NOT say all that.  She said there was "concern" of the appearance of conflict of interest.  Period.  The rest of it is all straight out of your lying mouth.
Click to expand...

Bullshit.  There was an obvious conflict of interest and she was coached on how to answer questions about the Bidens at her confirmation hearing in order to hide the facts from the Senate.  If there had been nothing to hide, there would have been no need to coach her on how to answer questions about the Bidens' activities in Ukraine.  Your opposition to the investigation of the Bidens betrays your own belief that the Bidens were involved in corrupt activities in Ukraine.


----------



## OldLady

2aguy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother, this morning has been boring.  By 10 a.m. we had heard all these witnesses had to say, and we've spent the last four hours listening to politicians repeat it and repeat it and repeat it.
> Hope they move things along with the two folks this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, they didn't actually say anything...... just confirming that Trump didn't do anything wrong...but....GRRRRR, Orange Man Bad, gave them the feelz they didn't like...
Click to expand...

Gee, I didn't hear them say that at all.  They gave more testimony underscoring that Trump indeed did and said what he did.  It just got beaten to death, imo.


----------



## 2aguy

OldLady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother, this morning has been boring.  By 10 a.m. we had heard all these witnesses had to say, and we've spent the last four hours listening to politicians repeat it and repeat it and repeat it.
> Hope they move things along with the two folks this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, they didn't actually say anything...... just confirming that Trump didn't do anything wrong...but....GRRRRR, Orange Man Bad, gave them the feelz they didn't like...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee, I didn't hear them say that at all.  They gave more testimony underscoring that Trump indeed did and said what he did.  It just got beaten to death, imo.
Click to expand...



With the release of the actual Transcript it is obvious this guy is a liar and should be arrested for lying to Congress.


----------



## Dragonlady

hunarcy said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in these hearings and since the day of the election is-
> The Revenge of the Feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that Bubba
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's all out in the open now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And has been since Trump thwarted the Left by releasing the transcript.
> 
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/Unclassified09.2019.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the transcript proves the shakes down.  I can't believe Trump was dumb enough to release it.  It's the ultimate smoking gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, comrade, it doesn't prove "shakes down" at all.   I know that the trolls like you want to claim there is the implication of a "shakes down" but it doesn't wash.   The word "though" in the context was used as a conjunction, not an adverb.  Nothing conditional implied.
Click to expand...


I am not anybody's "comrade, nor am I a troll.  I'm wondering where you saw the word "though, since that word doesn't appear in either my post, or the one I'm responding to.  

Trump's release of the transcript was a mistake of massive proportion, exceeded only by Mulvaney's "Get over it!"

But this morning's attempt to denigrate and vilify Lt. Col. Vindman by Nunez and Jordan was disgusting.  Everyone who disagrees with or criticizes the President is not his "enemy" nor is it wise to attempt to portray those moral people of character who are prepared to stand up for their principles as "enemies of the country", versus career suckups, like Jordan and Nunez who are prepared to lie and slander their patriotism and the risks they took in coming forward.  

Americans should fear a President who considers anyone who disagrees with him an "enemy" to be professionally destroyed for daring to speak up for their beliefs.  Trump doesn't care about the nation, but only his own interests.  This is a disgrace for your nation, that ANYONE in the Republican Party is standing up for Trump's odious behaviour.


----------



## 2aguy

According to Jed Babbin?  Lt. Col. like vindemen get coffee, they don't make policy....too bad he didn't understand his job....


----------



## toomuchtime_

Dragonlady said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that Bubba
> 
> 
> 
> it's all out in the open now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And has been since Trump thwarted the Left by releasing the transcript.
> 
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/Unclassified09.2019.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the transcript proves the shakes down.  I can't believe Trump was dumb enough to release it.  It's the ultimate smoking gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, comrade, it doesn't prove "shakes down" at all.   I know that the trolls like you want to claim there is the implication of a "shakes down" but it doesn't wash.   The word "though" in the context was used as a conjunction, not an adverb.  Nothing conditional implied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not anybody's "comrade, nor am I a troll.  I'm wondering where you saw the word "though, since that word doesn't appear in either my post, or the one I'm responding to.
> 
> Trump's release of the transcript was a mistake of massive proportion, exceeded only by Mulvaney's "Get over it!"
> 
> But this morning's attempt to denigrate and vilify Lt. Col. Vindman by Nunez and Jordan was disgusting.  Everyone who disagrees with or criticizes the President is not his "enemy" nor is it wise to attempt to portray those moral people of character who are prepared to stand up for their principles as "enemies of the country", versus career suckups, like Jordan and Nunez who are prepared to lie and slander their patriotism and the risks they took in coming forward.
> 
> Americans should fear a President who considers anyone who disagrees with him an "enemy" to be professionally destroyed for daring to speak up for their beliefs.  Trump doesn't care about the nation, but only his own interests.  This is a disgrace for your nation, that ANYONE in the Republican Party is standing up for Trump's odious behaviour.
Click to expand...

Vindman testified about his personal opinions but added no facts at all to the discussion.  So far nothing has been  presented but political gossip.


----------



## colfax_m

OKTexas said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> What DNC working with Ukrainians to dig dirt on Trump?  Can I have a little more information on that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, you didn't know that Ukraine admitted their involvement and meddling in US elections?
> 
> Now, tell me, why would Ukraine work with DNC against Trump, and in favor of Hillary Clinton?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the article!  It really seems, though, that Chalupa was looking into the same set of affairs that ultimately got Paul Manafort arrested.  She smelled a rat and she was right, wasn't she?  Trump ditched Manafort fast--perhaps he smelled a rat, too.  This is really a story about Manafort, not Trump.  Remember, Mueller didn't find any reason to think Trump was in on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you getting dizzy form all that spinning? Manafort was the chairman of the Trump campaign at that time. Chalupa was looking to a foreign country to dig up dirt on the campaign, exactly what you're accusing Trump of doing. Your selective outrage is duly noted.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's pretty hard to be mad at someone who uncovered evidence of crimes committed, wouldn't you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right, let's ignore that person was committing a crime in the process. Which justifies Trumps concern about Ukraine interfering in the 2016 election. Any more spinning you'd like to do?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


What are they waiting for.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Dragonlady said:


> Americans should fear a President who considers anyone who disagrees with him an "enemy" to be professionally destroyed for daring to speak up for their beliefs.



Obviously, that's what the voters thought last presidential election.


----------



## Dana7360

Astrostar said:


> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Law Enforcement Assistance and Cooperation Treaty with Ukraine specifies that the designated officials of the two nations are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Minister of Justice, (3.1.d.).  The treaty binds those two offices--and so the usual rules in both nations, regarding those offices:  In the Treaty.  So from the New York Times, about the phone--Barbarous Anti-American sentiment is apparently what the White House has documented.
> 
> "A Justice Department official said that Mr. Barr had no knowledge of the call until the director of national intelligence and the intelligence community’s inspector general sent the department the whistle-blower’s criminal referral late last month, and that Mr. Trump has not spoken with the attorney general “about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son.”
> 
> Political interference is not considered cause, stated in the Treaty provisions.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/106/cdoc/tdoc16/CDOC-106tdoc16.pdf
> 
> Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hatter waving takes on a new appearance.  "Banzai! Surprise!" Attack on the USA apparently is supported--or on Ukraine, or Crimea!)
> 
> 
> 
> The testimony yesterday of witnesses and patriots Ambassadors Taylor and Kent is that they disclosed a lunch time cell phone conversation between Trump and Ambassador Sondland where it is very obvious that Trump is more interested in investigation the Bidens then he is in rendering aid to Ukraine.  This is not only devastating to Trump but also to Sondland, since he failed to disclose this conversation with Trump at his closed door hearing.  Sondland is to testify next week.  IT WILL BE FASCINATING TO SEE THE STEPS TRUMP & CO WILL TAKE TO KEEP HIM FROM TESTIFYING.
> 
> And, most importantly, this will serve as notice to other Trump sycophants that when questioned by the Democrats, if they avoid disclosing everything they know about Trump's crimes, retribution awaits them.
Click to expand...




He can't not show up to testify.

If he doesn't show up he will probably be facing perjury and obstruction of justice charges.

He's being given one more chance to be honest. He would be very stupid to not take it and be honest.

I doubt he would want to end up in prison like other people who work with trump.

It would be very ironic if he did end up in prison. He would have effectively paid trump a million dollars to go to prison.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Dragonlady said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that Bubba
> 
> 
> 
> it's all out in the open now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And has been since Trump thwarted the Left by releasing the transcript.
> 
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/Unclassified09.2019.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the transcript proves the shakes down.  I can't believe Trump was dumb enough to release it.  It's the ultimate smoking gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, comrade, it doesn't prove "shakes down" at all.   I know that the trolls like you want to claim there is the implication of a "shakes down" but it doesn't wash.   The word "though" in the context was used as a conjunction, not an adverb.  Nothing conditional implied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not anybody's "comrade, nor am I a troll.  I'm wondering where you saw the word "though, since that word doesn't appear in either my post, or the one I'm responding to.
> 
> Trump's release of the transcript was a mistake of massive proportion, exceeded only by Mulvaney's "Get over it!"
> 
> But this morning's attempt to denigrate and vilify Lt. Col. Vindman by Nunez and Jordan was disgusting.  Everyone who disagrees with or criticizes the President is not his "enemy" nor is it wise to attempt to portray those moral people of character who are prepared to stand up for their principles as "enemies of the country", versus career suckups, like Jordan and Nunez who are prepared to lie and slander their patriotism and the risks they took in coming forward.
> 
> Americans should fear a President who considers anyone who disagrees with him an "enemy" to be professionally destroyed for daring to speak up for their beliefs.  Trump doesn't care about the nation, but only his own interests.  This is a disgrace for your nation, that ANYONE in the Republican Party is standing up for Trump's odious behaviour.
Click to expand...


Any ramblings about Obama weaponizing the IRS to go after his enemies? Lol


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> _When just looking at suburban women, the problem becomes even worse. Trump’s favorability stands at 34% favorable, 61% unfavorable and his job approval is 38% approve, 62% disapprove._
> 
> Battleground Poll: Trump’s Suburban Problem - Priorities USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another fairly accurate study was already given in here.  It showed that Rump received a larger amount of large campaign contributions from large women donations.  But when you looked at the totals, the small donations made up the lions share and went to the demos.  In fact, overall, Bernie took home the bacon with Mayor Pete coming in a close second.  I have no idea where they are getting the idea that there is a surge in Rumps suburban Women donations.  I guess Rush and Hannity just made it up and told them to say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then let me tell you what's not made up:  Durham turned his investigation criminal.  The IG is going to testify to Congress about his report on Dec 11th, which means it will be out well beforehand in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Then commies are having their fun now, but our fun is just around the corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say "Let the perp-walking begin!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh it will begin.  Starting with Rudy and his band of criminals and it may even end up with Rump for contempt of Congress and a few other little tidbits that are definitely impeachable without a doubt.  But first, they go after Rudy and his band of criminals.  And that also involves Barr.  It's going to be a little tough for Barr filing charges while the NY Federal Court is trying him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass! Explain how the House can arrest a President? You need to stop doing mushrooms while posting.
Click to expand...


The State can certainly arrest a President who is guilty of State Laws.  I haven't seen any stupid memos to that affect in any State Constitutions.  It would be backed by the courts just below the US Supreme Court where Rump isn't very popular.  And, yes, it would end up on the US Supreme Court Docket.  I would love to see that.  Not stupid Memo has the power of a law but you seem to think one does.  The Congress, if Rump is shown as a co-conspirator or the Individual 1 then they can turn it over to the lower courts and THEY  can instruct his arrest.  Bill Barr can just go fuck himself and the horse he rode in on.


----------



## task0778

OldLady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother, this morning has been boring.  By 10 a.m. we had heard all these witnesses had to say, and we've spent the last four hours listening to politicians repeat it and repeat it and repeat it.
> Hope they move things along with the two folks this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, they didn't actually say anything...... just confirming that Trump didn't do anything wrong...but....GRRRRR, Orange Man Bad, gave them the feelz they didn't like...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee, I didn't hear them say that at all.  They gave more testimony underscoring that Trump indeed did and said what he did.  It just got beaten to death, imo.
Click to expand...


I have yet to hear anybody say anything about a bribe.  There's nothing in the phone call transcript that comes close to a bribe or quid pro quo, or whatever the Dems are saying it was today.  The Ukrainian gov't from their president on down had no idea any aid was being held back pending their cooperation in a corruption investigation.  Which BTW they didn't do (start an investigation into Biden jr or sr), and the aid was released without any strings.

Where's the witness that says I heard Trump say to do the investigation into VP Biden and Burisma or you don't get squat, like Biden himself did?  And BTW, why aren't the Dems holding hearings and investigations about that?  Where's the memo or email that says Trump ordered a hold for that reason?  How long is this shit going to continue, the Dems got NOTHING.


----------



## OldLady

toomuchtime_ said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty of impeachment worthy evidence. The White House memo recording Donald Trump’s July phone conversation with Volodymyr Zelenskiy is damning enough even without witnesses.  The witnesses we have heard so far have provided details following the phone call and leading up to the firing of the Ukraine ambassador without cause to clear the way for Juliana.  We heard the response of administration staff to the phone conversation.  Over the next couple of weeks we will hear from people in the White House.  A staff member in the OMB will testify as to the reason for freezing the military funds.  Sondland's testimony will confirm the Taylor testimony.  Others will testify to the securing of the memo of the conversation, the lack of required notification  to congress of freezing of the funds, and possible witness tampering.  Potentially, the most damning witness may be Bolton.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, none of this is anything but political gossip.  Marie Yovanovitch, the Ukraine ambassador who had been dismissed, testitfied the Obama administration  had also been concerned about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine and had tried to cover up the facts.
> 
> Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits
> 
> The facts that President Trump also shared Obama's concerns about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine cannot possibly provide a rational basis for an impeachment inquiry, and the fact that Obama was so worried about what the Bidens were doing in Ukraine,certainly does provide a reasonable basis for an investigation and to investigate the actions of a possibly corrupt US official in a foreign country would require the cooperation of that country's government.
> 
> If Obama's fears and Trump's suspicions that the Bidens acted corruptly in Ukraine are proved true by the investigation it would clearly benefit Trump and hurt the Democrats in next year's election, and that is the whole reason for the impeachment inquiry, because if the Democrats believed these suspicions of corrupt behavior  were baseless, the investigation would only help establish Biden as an honest man, which none of us really believe he is.  The very passion with which the Dems in Congress are pursuing this mishmash of political gossip to try to shape articles of impeachment is a testament to their fears that the investigations of the Bidens might show them both to be corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, let's investigate the Bidens, but Trump's investigation comes first.  You're #2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The impeachment investigation is only a desperate attempt by the Democrats to distract from the investigation of the Bidens' activities in Ukraine.  Marie yovanovitch, the Ukraine ambassador Trump had dismissed testified that the Obama administration was also worried about what the Bidens were doing in Ukraine and tried to hide the facts from the public, and the impeachment inquiry is just a continuation of Obama's efforts to hide the facts about the Bidens.  Nancy Pelosi fought against impeachment right up until she became worried that the investigation of the Bidens would reveal the Bidens involvement in corruption in Ukraine and Obama's efforts to hide them even at the cost of a $1,000,000,000 bribe to Ukraine's very corrupt president, Poroshenko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched Yovanovich's testimony, and she did NOT say all that.  She said there was "concern" of the appearance of conflict of interest.  Period.  The rest of it is all straight out of your lying mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  There was an obvious conflict of interest and she was coached on how to answer questions about the Bidens at her confirmation hearing in order to hide the facts from the Senate.  If there had been nothing to hide, there would have been no need to coach her on how to answer questions about the Bidens' activities in Ukraine.  Your opposition to the investigation of the Bidens betrays your own belief that the Bidens were involved in corrupt activities in Ukraine.
Click to expand...

Everyone is coached prior to confirmation hearings.  I hate to disappoint you.  Anyway, when we get to the Biden investigations and hearings, bring that point up.
Right now, we are talking about what TRUMP did.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Dana7360 said:


> Astrostar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Law Enforcement Assistance and Cooperation Treaty with Ukraine specifies that the designated officials of the two nations are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Minister of Justice, (3.1.d.).  The treaty binds those two offices--and so the usual rules in both nations, regarding those offices:  In the Treaty.  So from the New York Times, about the phone--Barbarous Anti-American sentiment is apparently what the White House has documented.
> 
> "A Justice Department official said that Mr. Barr had no knowledge of the call until the director of national intelligence and the intelligence community’s inspector general sent the department the whistle-blower’s criminal referral late last month, and that Mr. Trump has not spoken with the attorney general “about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son.”
> 
> Political interference is not considered cause, stated in the Treaty provisions.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/106/cdoc/tdoc16/CDOC-106tdoc16.pdf
> 
> Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hatter waving takes on a new appearance.  "Banzai! Surprise!" Attack on the USA apparently is supported--or on Ukraine, or Crimea!)
> 
> 
> 
> The testimony yesterday of witnesses and patriots Ambassadors Taylor and Kent is that they disclosed a lunch time cell phone conversation between Trump and Ambassador Sondland where it is very obvious that Trump is more interested in investigation the Bidens then he is in rendering aid to Ukraine.  This is not only devastating to Trump but also to Sondland, since he failed to disclose this conversation with Trump at his closed door hearing.  Sondland is to testify next week.  IT WILL BE FASCINATING TO SEE THE STEPS TRUMP & CO WILL TAKE TO KEEP HIM FROM TESTIFYING.
> 
> And, most importantly, this will serve as notice to other Trump sycophants that when questioned by the Democrats, if they avoid disclosing everything they know about Trump's crimes, retribution awaits them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can't not show up to testify.
> 
> If he doesn't show up he will probably be facing perjury and obstruction of justice charges.
> 
> He's being given one more chance to be honest. He would be very stupid to not take it and be honest.
> 
> I doubt he would want to end up in prison like other people who work with trump.
> 
> It would be very ironic if he did end up in prison. He would have effectively paid trump a million dollars to go to prison.
Click to expand...

No one is going to end up in prison for not performing in the Dem circus in the House.  All the House can do is refer the case to the DoJ for prosecution, and the DoJ will decline to prosecute.


----------



## OldLady

task0778 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother, this morning has been boring.  By 10 a.m. we had heard all these witnesses had to say, and we've spent the last four hours listening to politicians repeat it and repeat it and repeat it.
> Hope they move things along with the two folks this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, they didn't actually say anything...... just confirming that Trump didn't do anything wrong...but....GRRRRR, Orange Man Bad, gave them the feelz they didn't like...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee, I didn't hear them say that at all.  They gave more testimony underscoring that Trump indeed did and said what he did.  It just got beaten to death, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have yet to hear anybody say anything about a bribe.  There's nothing in the phone call transcript that comes close to a bribe or quid pro quo, or whatever the Dems are saying it was today.  The Ukrainian gov't from their president on down had no idea any aid was being held back pending their cooperation in a corruption investigation.  Which BTW they didn't do (start an investigation into Biden jr or sr), and the aid was released without any strings.
> 
> Where's the witness that says I heard Trump say to do the investigation into VP Biden and Burisma or you don't get squat, like Biden himself did?  And BTW, why aren't the Dems holding hearings and investigations about that?  Where's the memo or email that says Trump ordered a hold for that reason?  How long is this shit going to continue, the Dems got NOTHING.
Click to expand...

_Where's the witness that says I heard Trump say to do the investigation into VP Biden and Burisma or you don't get squat,_
That's tomorrow.  Sondland, apparently.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING that Biden may have done will undo what Trump has done. NOTHING
> 
> 
> 
> The Panel Of 'Witnesses' Was Asked Directly:
> "Was There Anything Impeachable In That Call ??"
> 
> View attachment 290504
> View attachment 290505
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because their job is not to determine impeachable behavior. That is the job of congress.
> 
> Why does the GOP have such a hard time understanding how the impeachment process works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what high crime, misdemeanor or treason is Trump accused of committing?  Libtards cannot even answer that question!
Click to expand...


Denial of the facts is a bit tiring.  You keep asking the same BS question over and over and someone almost always gives you the answers.  Then you scream, BS while holding your hands over your ears screaming, "ALALALALALALA".  I suggest everyone just stop trying to explain it to this troll.


----------



## task0778

2aguy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother, this morning has been boring.  By 10 a.m. we had heard all these witnesses had to say, and we've spent the last four hours listening to politicians repeat it and repeat it and repeat it.
> Hope they move things along with the two folks this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...with testimony like this I am amazed that vindeman isn't already behind bars....
> 
> He lied.....
> 
> Alexander Vindman Admits Making up Parts of Trump Call Summary
> 
> *Lt. Col. Alexander Vindman admitted he made up elements of President Donald Trump’s call with Ukranian President Volodymyr Zelensky in an official summary.*
> Prior to the call, Vindman included a discussion about corruption in the talking points provided to the president but Trump did not use them in the call.
> 
> The summary Vindman wrote after the call read:
> 
> President Trump underscored the unwavering support of the United States for Ukraine’s sovereignty and territorial integrity – within its internationally recognized borders – and expressed his commitment to work together with President-elect Zelenskyy and the Ukrainian people to implement reforms that strengthen democracy, increase prosperity, and root out corruption.
> 
> But Vindman clarified during his testimony that the president did not bring up the topic rooting out corruption during the phone call, but he included it in his summary of the call anyway.
> 
> When asked by the Democrat counsel about whether the summary he wrote was false, Vindman hesitated.
> 
> “That’s not entirely accurate, but I’m not sure I would describe it as false, it was consistent with U.S. policy,” Vindman said.
> 
> *Vindman said he included the rhetoric about corruption as a “messaging platform” to describe U.S. policy toward Ukraine, even though it was not discussed on the call.*
Click to expand...


I thought that was illegal.  I ain't a lawyer, but didn't other people go to jail for stuff like that?


----------



## 2aguy

OldLady said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother, this morning has been boring.  By 10 a.m. we had heard all these witnesses had to say, and we've spent the last four hours listening to politicians repeat it and repeat it and repeat it.
> Hope they move things along with the two folks this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, they didn't actually say anything...... just confirming that Trump didn't do anything wrong...but....GRRRRR, Orange Man Bad, gave them the feelz they didn't like...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee, I didn't hear them say that at all.  They gave more testimony underscoring that Trump indeed did and said what he did.  It just got beaten to death, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have yet to hear anybody say anything about a bribe.  There's nothing in the phone call transcript that comes close to a bribe or quid pro quo, or whatever the Dems are saying it was today.  The Ukrainian gov't from their president on down had no idea any aid was being held back pending their cooperation in a corruption investigation.  Which BTW they didn't do (start an investigation into Biden jr or sr), and the aid was released without any strings.
> 
> Where's the witness that says I heard Trump say to do the investigation into VP Biden and Burisma or you don't get squat, like Biden himself did?  And BTW, why aren't the Dems holding hearings and investigations about that?  Where's the memo or email that says Trump ordered a hold for that reason?  How long is this shit going to continue, the Dems got NOTHING.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Where's the witness that says I heard Trump say to do the investigation into VP Biden and Burisma or you don't get squat,_
> That's tomorrow.  Sondland, apparently.
Click to expand...


Yeah....in your dreams.   He released the transcript....what part of that do you not understand?


----------



## toomuchtime_

OldLady said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, none of this is anything but political gossip.  Marie Yovanovitch, the Ukraine ambassador who had been dismissed, testitfied the Obama administration  had also been concerned about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine and had tried to cover up the facts.
> 
> Obama officials wary of Hunter Biden’s big-money job, ousted Ukraine ambassador admits
> 
> The facts that President Trump also shared Obama's concerns about the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine cannot possibly provide a rational basis for an impeachment inquiry, and the fact that Obama was so worried about what the Bidens were doing in Ukraine,certainly does provide a reasonable basis for an investigation and to investigate the actions of a possibly corrupt US official in a foreign country would require the cooperation of that country's government.
> 
> If Obama's fears and Trump's suspicions that the Bidens acted corruptly in Ukraine are proved true by the investigation it would clearly benefit Trump and hurt the Democrats in next year's election, and that is the whole reason for the impeachment inquiry, because if the Democrats believed these suspicions of corrupt behavior  were baseless, the investigation would only help establish Biden as an honest man, which none of us really believe he is.  The very passion with which the Dems in Congress are pursuing this mishmash of political gossip to try to shape articles of impeachment is a testament to their fears that the investigations of the Bidens might show them both to be corrupt.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, let's investigate the Bidens, but Trump's investigation comes first.  You're #2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The impeachment investigation is only a desperate attempt by the Democrats to distract from the investigation of the Bidens' activities in Ukraine.  Marie yovanovitch, the Ukraine ambassador Trump had dismissed testified that the Obama administration was also worried about what the Bidens were doing in Ukraine and tried to hide the facts from the public, and the impeachment inquiry is just a continuation of Obama's efforts to hide the facts about the Bidens.  Nancy Pelosi fought against impeachment right up until she became worried that the investigation of the Bidens would reveal the Bidens involvement in corruption in Ukraine and Obama's efforts to hide them even at the cost of a $1,000,000,000 bribe to Ukraine's very corrupt president, Poroshenko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched Yovanovich's testimony, and she did NOT say all that.  She said there was "concern" of the appearance of conflict of interest.  Period.  The rest of it is all straight out of your lying mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  There was an obvious conflict of interest and she was coached on how to answer questions about the Bidens at her confirmation hearing in order to hide the facts from the Senate.  If there had been nothing to hide, there would have been no need to coach her on how to answer questions about the Bidens' activities in Ukraine.  Your opposition to the investigation of the Bidens betrays your own belief that the Bidens were involved in corrupt activities in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is coached prior to confirmation hearings.  I hate to disappoint you.  Anyway, when we get to the Biden investigations and hearings, bring that point up.
> Right now, we are talking about what TRUMP did.
Click to expand...

Now you're just making things up about who is coached and on what subjects.  The discussion began with the Bidens' suspected involvement in corruption in Ukraine and all the nonsense going on in  the House is no more than an attempt to hide the facts about the Bidens as you well know.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

LOL. This is the biggest farce ever created on us.

These people are so dumb who planned this for 4 yrs...lol


----------



## OldLady

Dragonlady said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that Bubba
> 
> 
> 
> it's all out in the open now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And has been since Trump thwarted the Left by releasing the transcript.
> 
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/Unclassified09.2019.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the transcript proves the shakes down.  I can't believe Trump was dumb enough to release it.  It's the ultimate smoking gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, comrade, it doesn't prove "shakes down" at all.   I know that the trolls like you want to claim there is the implication of a "shakes down" but it doesn't wash.   The word "though" in the context was used as a conjunction, not an adverb.  Nothing conditional implied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not anybody's "comrade, nor am I a troll.  I'm wondering where you saw the word "though, since that word doesn't appear in either my post, or the one I'm responding to.
> 
> Trump's release of the transcript was a mistake of massive proportion, exceeded only by Mulvaney's "Get over it!"
> 
> But this morning's attempt to denigrate and vilify Lt. Col. Vindman by Nunez and Jordan was disgusting.  Everyone who disagrees with or criticizes the President is not his "enemy" nor is it wise to attempt to portray those moral people of character who are prepared to stand up for their principles as "enemies of the country", versus career suckups, like Jordan and Nunez who are prepared to lie and slander their patriotism and the risks they took in coming forward.
> 
> Americans should fear a President who considers anyone who disagrees with him an "enemy" to be professionally destroyed for daring to speak up for their beliefs.  Trump doesn't care about the nation, but only his own interests.  This is a disgrace for your nation, that ANYONE in the Republican Party is standing up for Trump's odious behaviour.
Click to expand...

Vindman really had the answer, though, didn't he?  Exemplary personnel write up, wasn't it?  Shut them right down.  lol


----------



## task0778

OldLady said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother, this morning has been boring.  By 10 a.m. we had heard all these witnesses had to say, and we've spent the last four hours listening to politicians repeat it and repeat it and repeat it.
> Hope they move things along with the two folks this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, they didn't actually say anything...... just confirming that Trump didn't do anything wrong...but....GRRRRR, Orange Man Bad, gave them the feelz they didn't like...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee, I didn't hear them say that at all.  They gave more testimony underscoring that Trump indeed did and said what he did.  It just got beaten to death, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have yet to hear anybody say anything about a bribe.  There's nothing in the phone call transcript that comes close to a bribe or quid pro quo, or whatever the Dems are saying it was today.  The Ukrainian gov't from their president on down had no idea any aid was being held back pending their cooperation in a corruption investigation.  Which BTW they didn't do (start an investigation into Biden jr or sr), and the aid was released without any strings.
> 
> Where's the witness that says I heard Trump say to do the investigation into VP Biden and Burisma or you don't get squat, like Biden himself did?  And BTW, why aren't the Dems holding hearings and investigations about that?  Where's the memo or email that says Trump ordered a hold for that reason?  How long is this shit going to continue, the Dems got NOTHING.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Where's the witness that says I heard Trump say to do the investigation into VP Biden and Burisma or you don't get squat,_
> That's tomorrow.  Sondland, apparently.
Click to expand...


Okay, I look forward to that.  If that's true then you have a case, IF Sondland heard the President himself say that.  If not, then you got nothin'.


----------



## task0778

OldLady said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's all out in the open now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And has been since Trump thwarted the Left by releasing the transcript.
> 
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/Unclassified09.2019.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the transcript proves the shakes down.  I can't believe Trump was dumb enough to release it.  It's the ultimate smoking gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, comrade, it doesn't prove "shakes down" at all.   I know that the trolls like you want to claim there is the implication of a "shakes down" but it doesn't wash.   The word "though" in the context was used as a conjunction, not an adverb.  Nothing conditional implied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not anybody's "comrade, nor am I a troll.  I'm wondering where you saw the word "though, since that word doesn't appear in either my post, or the one I'm responding to.
> 
> Trump's release of the transcript was a mistake of massive proportion, exceeded only by Mulvaney's "Get over it!"
> 
> But this morning's attempt to denigrate and vilify Lt. Col. Vindman by Nunez and Jordan was disgusting.  Everyone who disagrees with or criticizes the President is not his "enemy" nor is it wise to attempt to portray those moral people of character who are prepared to stand up for their principles as "enemies of the country", versus career suckups, like Jordan and Nunez who are prepared to lie and slander their patriotism and the risks they took in coming forward.
> 
> Americans should fear a President who considers anyone who disagrees with him an "enemy" to be professionally destroyed for daring to speak up for their beliefs.  Trump doesn't care about the nation, but only his own interests.  This is a disgrace for your nation, that ANYONE in the Republican Party is standing up for Trump's odious behaviour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vindman really had the answer, though, didn't he?  Exemplary personnel write up, wasn't it?  Shut them right down.  lol
Click to expand...



He did?  I must've missed it.


----------



## OldLady

toomuchtime_ said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, let's investigate the Bidens, but Trump's investigation comes first.  You're #2.
> 
> 
> 
> The impeachment investigation is only a desperate attempt by the Democrats to distract from the investigation of the Bidens' activities in Ukraine.  Marie yovanovitch, the Ukraine ambassador Trump had dismissed testified that the Obama administration was also worried about what the Bidens were doing in Ukraine and tried to hide the facts from the public, and the impeachment inquiry is just a continuation of Obama's efforts to hide the facts about the Bidens.  Nancy Pelosi fought against impeachment right up until she became worried that the investigation of the Bidens would reveal the Bidens involvement in corruption in Ukraine and Obama's efforts to hide them even at the cost of a $1,000,000,000 bribe to Ukraine's very corrupt president, Poroshenko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched Yovanovich's testimony, and she did NOT say all that.  She said there was "concern" of the appearance of conflict of interest.  Period.  The rest of it is all straight out of your lying mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  There was an obvious conflict of interest and she was coached on how to answer questions about the Bidens at her confirmation hearing in order to hide the facts from the Senate.  If there had been nothing to hide, there would have been no need to coach her on how to answer questions about the Bidens' activities in Ukraine.  Your opposition to the investigation of the Bidens betrays your own belief that the Bidens were involved in corrupt activities in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is coached prior to confirmation hearings.  I hate to disappoint you.  Anyway, when we get to the Biden investigations and hearings, bring that point up.
> Right now, we are talking about what TRUMP did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're just making things up about who is coached and on what subjects.  The discussion began with the Bidens' suspected involvement in corruption in Ukraine and all the nonsense going on in  the House is no more than an attempt to hide the facts about the Bidens as you well know.
Click to expand...

So far, the only "nonsense" is the bullshit about the bidens suspected involvement in corruption in Ukraine.  The President should know better.  The rest of you?  Well, I don't know what your excuse is, but the President should know better.  He was TOLD that was already investigated and Hunter Biden had nothing to do with the investigation into Burisma, so why would VP Biden have any reason to stop it?  It makes NO SENSE and there is absolutely NOTHING but Russian propaganda to back it up.


----------



## OKTexas

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> American see this farce by the Democrats and they will not forget or forgive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is improper for the President of the United States to demand a foreign government investigate a US citizen and a political opponent. It was also clear that if Ukraine pursued an investigation into the 2016 election, the Bidens, and Burisma, it would be interpreted as a partisan play. This would undoubtedly result in Ukraine losing bipartisan support, undermine US national security, and advance Russia's strategic objectives in the region."
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Wow, one mans opinion. Good job commie.

.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably one strategy they will consider to get out of this.  But you are correct.  I think this is boomeranging on them, which of course, they never expected.
> 
> Trump Surges with Suburban Women, Beats All 2020 Democrats in Large Donations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _When just looking at suburban women, the problem becomes even worse. Trump’s favorability stands at 34% favorable, 61% unfavorable and his job approval is 38% approve, 62% disapprove._
> 
> Battleground Poll: Trump’s Suburban Problem - Priorities USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another fairly accurate study was already given in here.  It showed that Rump received a larger amount of large campaign contributions from large women donations.  But when you looked at the totals, the small donations made up the lions share and went to the demos.  In fact, overall, Bernie took home the bacon with Mayor Pete coming in a close second.  I have no idea where they are getting the idea that there is a surge in Rumps suburban Women donations.  I guess Rush and Hannity just made it up and told them to say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then let me tell you what's not made up:  Durham turned his investigation criminal.  The IG is going to testify to Congress about his report on Dec 11th, which means it will be out well beforehand in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Then commies are having their fun now, but our fun is just around the corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This week, look for charges from the House to those that you think are going to be sending out those arrest warrants.  The House will be going through a lower Federal Court which has no real love for any of the criminals in the Whitehouse.  It hasn't been Barr and company that has done the prosecution of the criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, what you're saying is that the Democrats are going to go to court to stop an investigation from being reported to the AG and IG?  And you think a court will stop that?  You're out of your mind.  The House has 0 to do with a criminal investigation.  They are not part of it, and can't make themselves part of it.  It's not in their control.
Click to expand...


No, the House won't stop it but Co-conspirators really don't have a leg to stand on when they try and bust anyone of anything.  It becomes a conflict of interest very quickly. Yah, I know, Rump and his band of Criminals are pros at conflicts of interests but come January things should get very interesting.  And I doubt if Barr and his co-conspirators can get anything done that fast.


----------



## WEATHER53

White_MAGA_Man said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Jordan needs his ass kicked, lying bastard. All he does is filibuster.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen up, Kunta Kinte. Jim Jordan has White Privilege and that gives him authority to do what he's doing. You on the other had do not have that luxury. Now go feed the chickens and milk the cows. You have plantation work to do, boy!
Click to expand...

This is an incorrect assessment
Correct-resentful one parent child on the dole, criminal record, on unemployment and food stamps, suspended drivers license cellar dweller.


----------



## toomuchtime_

OldLady said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother, this morning has been boring.  By 10 a.m. we had heard all these witnesses had to say, and we've spent the last four hours listening to politicians repeat it and repeat it and repeat it.
> Hope they move things along with the two folks this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, they didn't actually say anything...... just confirming that Trump didn't do anything wrong...but....GRRRRR, Orange Man Bad, gave them the feelz they didn't like...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee, I didn't hear them say that at all.  They gave more testimony underscoring that Trump indeed did and said what he did.  It just got beaten to death, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have yet to hear anybody say anything about a bribe.  There's nothing in the phone call transcript that comes close to a bribe or quid pro quo, or whatever the Dems are saying it was today.  The Ukrainian gov't from their president on down had no idea any aid was being held back pending their cooperation in a corruption investigation.  Which BTW they didn't do (start an investigation into Biden jr or sr), and the aid was released without any strings.
> 
> Where's the witness that says I heard Trump say to do the investigation into VP Biden and Burisma or you don't get squat, like Biden himself did?  And BTW, why aren't the Dems holding hearings and investigations about that?  Where's the memo or email that says Trump ordered a hold for that reason?  How long is this shit going to continue, the Dems got NOTHING.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Where's the witness that says I heard Trump say to do the investigation into VP Biden and Burisma or you don't get squat,_
> That's tomorrow.  Sondland, apparently.
Click to expand...

lol  The "witness was eavesdropping from a distance on Soundland's phone call and claims he recognized the President's voice asking about the investigation in the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine although no one ever confirmed to him that it was the President.  Just more political gossip.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

toomuchtime_ said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astrostar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Law Enforcement Assistance and Cooperation Treaty with Ukraine specifies that the designated officials of the two nations are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Minister of Justice, (3.1.d.).  The treaty binds those two offices--and so the usual rules in both nations, regarding those offices:  In the Treaty.  So from the New York Times, about the phone--Barbarous Anti-American sentiment is apparently what the White House has documented.
> 
> "A Justice Department official said that Mr. Barr had no knowledge of the call until the director of national intelligence and the intelligence community’s inspector general sent the department the whistle-blower’s criminal referral late last month, and that Mr. Trump has not spoken with the attorney general “about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son.”
> 
> Political interference is not considered cause, stated in the Treaty provisions.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/106/cdoc/tdoc16/CDOC-106tdoc16.pdf
> 
> Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hatter waving takes on a new appearance.  "Banzai! Surprise!" Attack on the USA apparently is supported--or on Ukraine, or Crimea!)
> 
> 
> 
> The testimony yesterday of witnesses and patriots Ambassadors Taylor and Kent is that they disclosed a lunch time cell phone conversation between Trump and Ambassador Sondland where it is very obvious that Trump is more interested in investigation the Bidens then he is in rendering aid to Ukraine.  This is not only devastating to Trump but also to Sondland, since he failed to disclose this conversation with Trump at his closed door hearing.  Sondland is to testify next week.  IT WILL BE FASCINATING TO SEE THE STEPS TRUMP & CO WILL TAKE TO KEEP HIM FROM TESTIFYING.
> 
> And, most importantly, this will serve as notice to other Trump sycophants that when questioned by the Democrats, if they avoid disclosing everything they know about Trump's crimes, retribution awaits them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can't not show up to testify.
> 
> If he doesn't show up he will probably be facing perjury and obstruction of justice charges.
> 
> He's being given one more chance to be honest. He would be very stupid to not take it and be honest.
> 
> I doubt he would want to end up in prison like other people who work with trump.
> 
> It would be very ironic if he did end up in prison. He would have effectively paid trump a million dollars to go to prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is going to end up in prison for not performing in the Dem circus in the House.  All the House can do is refer the case to the DoJ for prosecution, and the DoJ will decline to prosecute.
Click to expand...


They can take it to a lower Federal Court to issue the arrest orders.  And if the DOJ won't do it, the US Marshals will.  The Biggest job that a US Marshal has is to arrest and escort people into the Federal Court System so that the Court System can deal with them.  Now, if the DOJ (meaning Barr) want's to try and stop that, he has the option to take it to the Supreme Court.  But he's liable to find himself in a rather sticky situation when his own people start refusing to comply.


----------



## toomuchtime_

OldLady said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> The impeachment investigation is only a desperate attempt by the Democrats to distract from the investigation of the Bidens' activities in Ukraine.  Marie yovanovitch, the Ukraine ambassador Trump had dismissed testified that the Obama administration was also worried about what the Bidens were doing in Ukraine and tried to hide the facts from the public, and the impeachment inquiry is just a continuation of Obama's efforts to hide the facts about the Bidens.  Nancy Pelosi fought against impeachment right up until she became worried that the investigation of the Bidens would reveal the Bidens involvement in corruption in Ukraine and Obama's efforts to hide them even at the cost of a $1,000,000,000 bribe to Ukraine's very corrupt president, Poroshenko.
> 
> 
> 
> I watched Yovanovich's testimony, and she did NOT say all that.  She said there was "concern" of the appearance of conflict of interest.  Period.  The rest of it is all straight out of your lying mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  There was an obvious conflict of interest and she was coached on how to answer questions about the Bidens at her confirmation hearing in order to hide the facts from the Senate.  If there had been nothing to hide, there would have been no need to coach her on how to answer questions about the Bidens' activities in Ukraine.  Your opposition to the investigation of the Bidens betrays your own belief that the Bidens were involved in corrupt activities in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is coached prior to confirmation hearings.  I hate to disappoint you.  Anyway, when we get to the Biden investigations and hearings, bring that point up.
> Right now, we are talking about what TRUMP did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're just making things up about who is coached and on what subjects.  The discussion began with the Bidens' suspected involvement in corruption in Ukraine and all the nonsense going on in  the House is no more than an attempt to hide the facts about the Bidens as you well know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far, the only "nonsense" is the bullshit about the bidens suspected involvement in corruption in Ukraine.  The President should know better.  The rest of you?  Well, I don't know what your excuse is, but the President should know better.  He was TOLD that was already investigated and Hunter Biden had nothing to do with the investigation into Burisma, so why would VP Biden have any reason to stop it?  It makes NO SENSE and there is absolutely NOTHING but Russian propaganda to back it up.
Click to expand...

Still more bullshit from you.  There never was an investigation, just an attempted cover up by the Obama administration.  If there was nothing to hide, the Dems would not be so desperate to stop the investigation.  So far you have posted nothing but partisan lies.


----------



## OldLady

task0778 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And has been since Trump thwarted the Left by releasing the transcript.
> 
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/Unclassified09.2019.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the transcript proves the shakes down.  I can't believe Trump was dumb enough to release it.  It's the ultimate smoking gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, comrade, it doesn't prove "shakes down" at all.   I know that the trolls like you want to claim there is the implication of a "shakes down" but it doesn't wash.   The word "though" in the context was used as a conjunction, not an adverb.  Nothing conditional implied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not anybody's "comrade, nor am I a troll.  I'm wondering where you saw the word "though, since that word doesn't appear in either my post, or the one I'm responding to.
> 
> Trump's release of the transcript was a mistake of massive proportion, exceeded only by Mulvaney's "Get over it!"
> 
> But this morning's attempt to denigrate and vilify Lt. Col. Vindman by Nunez and Jordan was disgusting.  Everyone who disagrees with or criticizes the President is not his "enemy" nor is it wise to attempt to portray those moral people of character who are prepared to stand up for their principles as "enemies of the country", versus career suckups, like Jordan and Nunez who are prepared to lie and slander their patriotism and the risks they took in coming forward.
> 
> Americans should fear a President who considers anyone who disagrees with him an "enemy" to be professionally destroyed for daring to speak up for their beliefs.  Trump doesn't care about the nation, but only his own interests.  This is a disgrace for your nation, that ANYONE in the Republican Party is standing up for Trump's odious behaviour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vindman really had the answer, though, didn't he?  Exemplary personnel write up, wasn't it?  Shut them right down.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He did?  I must've missed it.
Click to expand...

Yup.  When whoever it was had listed all the people who testified that they had questions about Vindman's judgment, he read Hill's comments on his latest personnel review.  It was exemplary.


----------



## Flash

More Democrat Nothing Burgers today.

All the witnesses we have seen from the Democrats have been nothing more than butthurt state department employees and a traitorous dullard military officer born in a Communist country that is pissed because he couldn't personally direct Ukrainian-US foreign policy.

When the hell are the Democrat butt pirates going to produce a credible witness that had proof that Trump committed "high crimes and misdemeanors"?


----------



## toomuchtime_

Daryl Hunt said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astrostar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Law Enforcement Assistance and Cooperation Treaty with Ukraine specifies that the designated officials of the two nations are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Minister of Justice, (3.1.d.).  The treaty binds those two offices--and so the usual rules in both nations, regarding those offices:  In the Treaty.  So from the New York Times, about the phone--Barbarous Anti-American sentiment is apparently what the White House has documented.
> 
> "A Justice Department official said that Mr. Barr had no knowledge of the call until the director of national intelligence and the intelligence community’s inspector general sent the department the whistle-blower’s criminal referral late last month, and that Mr. Trump has not spoken with the attorney general “about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son.”
> 
> Political interference is not considered cause, stated in the Treaty provisions.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/106/cdoc/tdoc16/CDOC-106tdoc16.pdf
> 
> Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hatter waving takes on a new appearance.  "Banzai! Surprise!" Attack on the USA apparently is supported--or on Ukraine, or Crimea!)
> 
> 
> 
> The testimony yesterday of witnesses and patriots Ambassadors Taylor and Kent is that they disclosed a lunch time cell phone conversation between Trump and Ambassador Sondland where it is very obvious that Trump is more interested in investigation the Bidens then he is in rendering aid to Ukraine.  This is not only devastating to Trump but also to Sondland, since he failed to disclose this conversation with Trump at his closed door hearing.  Sondland is to testify next week.  IT WILL BE FASCINATING TO SEE THE STEPS TRUMP & CO WILL TAKE TO KEEP HIM FROM TESTIFYING.
> 
> And, most importantly, this will serve as notice to other Trump sycophants that when questioned by the Democrats, if they avoid disclosing everything they know about Trump's crimes, retribution awaits them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can't not show up to testify.
> 
> If he doesn't show up he will probably be facing perjury and obstruction of justice charges.
> 
> He's being given one more chance to be honest. He would be very stupid to not take it and be honest.
> 
> I doubt he would want to end up in prison like other people who work with trump.
> 
> It would be very ironic if he did end up in prison. He would have effectively paid trump a million dollars to go to prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is going to end up in prison for not performing in the Dem circus in the House.  All the House can do is refer the case to the DoJ for prosecution, and the DoJ will decline to prosecute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can take it to a lower Federal Court to issue the arrest orders.  And if the DOJ won't do it, the US Marshals will.  The Biggest job that a US Marshal has is to arrest and escort people into the Federal Court System so that the Court System can deal with them.  Now, if the DOJ (meaning Barr) want's to try and stop that, he has the option to take it to the Supreme Court.  But he's liable to find himself in a rather sticky situation when his own people start refusing to comply.
Click to expand...

No, the DoJ can decline to  prosecute and that will be the end of it.


----------



## OldLady

toomuchtime_ said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched Yovanovich's testimony, and she did NOT say all that.  She said there was "concern" of the appearance of conflict of interest.  Period.  The rest of it is all straight out of your lying mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  There was an obvious conflict of interest and she was coached on how to answer questions about the Bidens at her confirmation hearing in order to hide the facts from the Senate.  If there had been nothing to hide, there would have been no need to coach her on how to answer questions about the Bidens' activities in Ukraine.  Your opposition to the investigation of the Bidens betrays your own belief that the Bidens were involved in corrupt activities in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is coached prior to confirmation hearings.  I hate to disappoint you.  Anyway, when we get to the Biden investigations and hearings, bring that point up.
> Right now, we are talking about what TRUMP did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're just making things up about who is coached and on what subjects.  The discussion began with the Bidens' suspected involvement in corruption in Ukraine and all the nonsense going on in  the House is no more than an attempt to hide the facts about the Bidens as you well know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far, the only "nonsense" is the bullshit about the bidens suspected involvement in corruption in Ukraine.  The President should know better.  The rest of you?  Well, I don't know what your excuse is, but the President should know better.  He was TOLD that was already investigated and Hunter Biden had nothing to do with the investigation into Burisma, so why would VP Biden have any reason to stop it?  It makes NO SENSE and there is absolutely NOTHING but Russian propaganda to back it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still more bullshit from you.  There never was an investigation, just an attempted cover up by the Obama administration.  If there was nothing to hide, the Dems would not be so desperate to stop the investigation.  So far you have posted nothing but partisan lies.
Click to expand...

LOL
Nothing you've said sounds partisan in the least.

Really, there's no sense in arguing this farther.  We see things differently.


----------



## toomuchtime_

OldLady said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the transcript proves the shakes down.  I can't believe Trump was dumb enough to release it.  It's the ultimate smoking gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, comrade, it doesn't prove "shakes down" at all.   I know that the trolls like you want to claim there is the implication of a "shakes down" but it doesn't wash.   The word "though" in the context was used as a conjunction, not an adverb.  Nothing conditional implied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not anybody's "comrade, nor am I a troll.  I'm wondering where you saw the word "though, since that word doesn't appear in either my post, or the one I'm responding to.
> 
> Trump's release of the transcript was a mistake of massive proportion, exceeded only by Mulvaney's "Get over it!"
> 
> But this morning's attempt to denigrate and vilify Lt. Col. Vindman by Nunez and Jordan was disgusting.  Everyone who disagrees with or criticizes the President is not his "enemy" nor is it wise to attempt to portray those moral people of character who are prepared to stand up for their principles as "enemies of the country", versus career suckups, like Jordan and Nunez who are prepared to lie and slander their patriotism and the risks they took in coming forward.
> 
> Americans should fear a President who considers anyone who disagrees with him an "enemy" to be professionally destroyed for daring to speak up for their beliefs.  Trump doesn't care about the nation, but only his own interests.  This is a disgrace for your nation, that ANYONE in the Republican Party is standing up for Trump's odious behaviour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vindman really had the answer, though, didn't he?  Exemplary personnel write up, wasn't it?  Shut them right down.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He did?  I must've missed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.  When whoever it was had listed all the people who testified that they had questions about Vindman's judgment, he read Hill's comments on his latest personnel review.  It was exemplary.
Click to expand...

And yet Vindman had nothing to testify about other than his own personal opinions.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

PoliticalChic said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this plan.
> 
> If the Democrats were actually clever.......they'd hold the hearings......*and then vote not to impeach.*
> 
> Why?
> a. they know the Republican Senate is a dead end for the ploy
> b. independent voters have made clear that they are sick of the charade
> c. the only hope is to damage Trump for the election....and they can see that it isn't working
> d. they realize that if it gets to the Senate.....the Republicans can recall not just the same 'witnesses'...and ask what they want
> and when they want....
> e. but they can call Schiff to testify!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they could one up the Senate by not impeaching Trump and saying they will leave it to the voters to decide.  However, that won't work. Trump would claim a victory stating it was another democrat witch hunt to discredit him.  I think the democrats have gone too far to back down now.
> 
> Also, there are a lot of witness yet to testify and there may be more.  Unlike last week's witnesses, the upcoming witnesses are much closer to Trump which means they could make things a lot worse for Trump such that a Senate acquittal might be impossible.  If republican senators see Trump as a looser, they will desert him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if the Leftists want the Republican Senate to question those witnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure a number of the witnesses will testify in the Senate trial.  Since this is a trial, Trump will be able to offer a defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the House, the Republicans can present witnesses of their own.  They have elected not only not present them but to try and block key witnesses from testifying.  There is a short list that should be forced to testify.  And this week, once they verify that crimes have been committed by these characters, the reasons that they say they are ammune to being supenened are going to be a wash.  You can't claim client privalege if you are committing a crime while doing it and Rudy is toast as is all the rest of his criminals.  And when they fall, expect others to fall as well including Barr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the bad news:
> 
> 
> "Independent voters across multiple states are not liking this Trump impeachment push that’s engulfed Capitol Hill. While the focus groups’ conclusion is that these crops of voters are “uninterested” about the impeachment inquiry, they’re also not too keen on the secretive nature that Rep. Adam Schiff (D-CA), chair of the House Intelligence Committee has exhibited with this maneuver. Schiff is the starting quarterback for this effort and kept the initial phases of the impeachment proceeding in the bunker. Hours of testimony from witnesses occurred behind closed doors, select portions of the transcripts were released, and Republicans on the committee were only given brief summaries that could only be read with a Democratic staffer present. This was done to control the narrative because public hearings exposed the Russian collusion narrative as a hoax."
> Democrats Just Got More Bad News About Their Trump Impeachment Fantasy
Click to expand...


Personal Op-Ed by a site that is off the deep end and considered a crackpot site.  Comon, you can do better than that.


----------



## OKTexas

OldLady said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, let's say she didn't badmouth Trump.
> 
> Tell me, what Ambassador Yovanovich did when she learned that DNC is working with Ukrainians to dig dirt on Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> What DNC working with Ukrainians to dig dirt on Trump?  Can I have a little more information on that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What, you didn't know that Ukraine admitted their involvement and meddling in US elections?
> 
> *Ukraine Court Rules Manafort Disclosure Caused ‘Meddling’ in U.S. Election - NYTimes*
> *Ukrainian efforts to sabotage Trump backfire - Politico*
> 
> Now, tell me, why would Ukraine work with DNC against Trump, and in favor of Hillary Clinton?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the article!  It really seems, though, that Chalupa was looking into the same set of affairs that ultimately got Paul Manafort arrested.  She smelled a rat and she was right, wasn't she?  Trump ditched Manafort fast--perhaps he smelled a rat, too.  This is really a story about Manafort, not Trump.  Remember, Mueller didn't find any reason to think Trump was in on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you getting dizzy form all that spinning? Manafort was the chairman of the Trump campaign at that time. Chalupa was looking to a foreign country to dig up dirt on the campaign, exactly what you're accusing Trump of doing. Your selective outrage is duly noted.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sound outraged about that, do I?  Whatever you say, old boy.
> I read the article, appreciated the background, but I honestly don't see how you could read that article and NOT come to the conclusion that it was about Manafort.  It sounds as if the alarm bells had gone off about Manafort well before he was chosen as chairman of Trump's campaign.  Did you read the article?
Click to expand...



And of course the only way to get information was from the Ukrainian Embassy, right? That's called going to a foreign country to get dirt on a campaign opponent, isn't it? According to you commies, information is something of value, that would make the activities of Chalupa illegal, wouldn't it? That, along with public statements from Ukrainians about Trumps fitness for office, justifies Trumps concerns about Ukraine interference in the 2016, doesn't it?

Don't give me spin, just answer the questions.

.


----------



## WEATHER53

toomuchtime_ said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother, this morning has been boring.  By 10 a.m. we had heard all these witnesses had to say, and we've spent the last four hours listening to politicians repeat it and repeat it and repeat it.
> Hope they move things along with the two folks this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, they didn't actually say anything...... just confirming that Trump didn't do anything wrong...but....GRRRRR, Orange Man Bad, gave them the feelz they didn't like...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee, I didn't hear them say that at all.  They gave more testimony underscoring that Trump indeed did and said what he did.  It just got beaten to death, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have yet to hear anybody say anything about a bribe.  There's nothing in the phone call transcript that comes close to a bribe or quid pro quo, or whatever the Dems are saying it was today.  The Ukrainian gov't from their president on down had no idea any aid was being held back pending their cooperation in a corruption investigation.  Which BTW they didn't do (start an investigation into Biden jr or sr), and the aid was released without any strings.
> 
> Where's the witness that says I heard Trump say to do the investigation into VP Biden and Burisma or you don't get squat, like Biden himself did?  And BTW, why aren't the Dems holding hearings and investigations about that?  Where's the memo or email that says Trump ordered a hold for that reason?  How long is this shit going to continue, the Dems got NOTHING.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Where's the witness that says I heard Trump say to do the investigation into VP Biden and Burisma or you don't get squat,_
> That's tomorrow.  Sondland, apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol  The "witness was eavesdropping from a distance on Soundland's phone call and claims he recognized the President's voice asking about the investigation in the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine although no one ever confirmed to him that it was the President.  Just more political gossip.
Click to expand...

Another heresay day.
As predicted


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> _When just looking at suburban women, the problem becomes even worse. Trump’s favorability stands at 34% favorable, 61% unfavorable and his job approval is 38% approve, 62% disapprove._
> 
> Battleground Poll: Trump’s Suburban Problem - Priorities USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another fairly accurate study was already given in here.  It showed that Rump received a larger amount of large campaign contributions from large women donations.  But when you looked at the totals, the small donations made up the lions share and went to the demos.  In fact, overall, Bernie took home the bacon with Mayor Pete coming in a close second.  I have no idea where they are getting the idea that there is a surge in Rumps suburban Women donations.  I guess Rush and Hannity just made it up and told them to say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then let me tell you what's not made up:  Durham turned his investigation criminal.  The IG is going to testify to Congress about his report on Dec 11th, which means it will be out well beforehand in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Then commies are having their fun now, but our fun is just around the corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This week, look for charges from the House to those that you think are going to be sending out those arrest warrants.  The House will be going through a lower Federal Court which has no real love for any of the criminals in the Whitehouse.  It hasn't been Barr and company that has done the prosecution of the criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, what you're saying is that the Democrats are going to go to court to stop an investigation from being reported to the AG and IG?  And you think a court will stop that?  You're out of your mind.  The House has 0 to do with a criminal investigation.  They are not part of it, and can't make themselves part of it.  It's not in their control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the House won't stop it but Co-conspirators really don't have a leg to stand on when they try and bust anyone of anything.  It becomes a conflict of interest very quickly. Yah, I know, Rump and his band of Criminals are pros at conflicts of interests but come January things should get very interesting.  And I doubt if Barr and his co-conspirators can get anything done that fast.
Click to expand...


You better come to terms with facts and not fantasy.

The Durham investigation turned criminal only a very short time after the start.  That means he has something, and he has something good.  It means there will be indictments, there will be charges, their will be criminal prosecutions. 

The IG released a statement that he will testify to Congress on December 11th about his report.  That means his report will be out long before that so it can be read, redacted, and ready for presentation for such questioning.  If it favored Democrats, he wouldn't be expecting to be hauled into Congress to answer anything.  Apparently, he knows what his report shows are really going to piss of Piglosi, Schiff Face, and Shoemaker. 

Given the amount of people in the coupe, the first few subpoenaed into court will be the start of the dominos falling, and most people will do anything to avoid going to prison, because they all know that Trump has the next election almost blindfolded, and there will be no pardons for people that worked against him in the election.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Ray From Cleveland said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, forget what he said, make up your own version.
> 
> Just remember, making up BS crimes that never took place will come back to haunt you if we ever get another commie President and a Republican led Congress.  *If you can impeach over something this stupid, you can impeach if a President wears the wrong tie with the wrong suit.  *
> 
> People on the left are so Fn stupid.  I never seen any group of people make the same mistakes over and over again, and then cry when the tables turn.
> 
> 
> 
> Or impeach over a blow job!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who got impeached over a blowjob?  I've never seen that before.  Now if you're talking about Clinton, he didn't get impeached over a blowjob.  He got impeached for perjury, and even had his law licenses suspended in his state.  You see, the Constitution outlines what defines impeachment.  Perjury is felony, which is a higher crime than a misdemeanor.
Click to expand...


He cut a deal for amnesty with Bush.  Yes, due to that stupid Memo, as a sitting President that weathered an impeachment, that still did not exonerate him.  The Barr association and 5 states would have been waiting on him when he left office.  Bush gave him exactly what he would have received had that happened to avoid what would have been what Bush and Clinton (and everyone other than you) thought would have been bad for the Nation.  So he was not exonerated, he was given a pardon with conditions.


----------



## 2aguy

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another fairly accurate study was already given in here.  It showed that Rump received a larger amount of large campaign contributions from large women donations.  But when you looked at the totals, the small donations made up the lions share and went to the demos.  In fact, overall, Bernie took home the bacon with Mayor Pete coming in a close second.  I have no idea where they are getting the idea that there is a surge in Rumps suburban Women donations.  I guess Rush and Hannity just made it up and told them to say it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then let me tell you what's not made up:  Durham turned his investigation criminal.  The IG is going to testify to Congress about his report on Dec 11th, which means it will be out well beforehand in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Then commies are having their fun now, but our fun is just around the corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This week, look for charges from the House to those that you think are going to be sending out those arrest warrants.  The House will be going through a lower Federal Court which has no real love for any of the criminals in the Whitehouse.  It hasn't been Barr and company that has done the prosecution of the criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, what you're saying is that the Democrats are going to go to court to stop an investigation from being reported to the AG and IG?  And you think a court will stop that?  You're out of your mind.  The House has 0 to do with a criminal investigation.  They are not part of it, and can't make themselves part of it.  It's not in their control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the House won't stop it but Co-conspirators really don't have a leg to stand on when they try and bust anyone of anything.  It becomes a conflict of interest very quickly. Yah, I know, Rump and his band of Criminals are pros at conflicts of interests but come January things should get very interesting.  And I doubt if Barr and his co-conspirators can get anything done that fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You better come to terms with facts and not fantasy.
> 
> The Durham investigation turned criminal only a very short time after the start.  That means he has something, and he has something good.  It means there will be indictments, there will be charges, their will be criminal prosecutions.
> 
> The IG released a statement that he will testify to Congress on December 11th about his report.  That means his report will be out long before that so it can be read, redacted, and ready for presentation for such questioning.  If it favored Democrats, he wouldn't be expecting to be hauled into Congress to answer anything.  Apparently, he knows what his report shows are really going to piss of Piglosi, Schiff Face, and Shoemaker.
> 
> Given the amount of people in the coupe, the first few subpoenaed into court will be the start of the dominos falling, and most people will do anything to avoid going to prison, because they all know that Trump has the next election almost blindfold, and there will be no pardons for people that worked against him in the election.
Click to expand...



May you be more right than right.....


----------



## toomuchtime_

OldLady said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  There was an obvious conflict of interest and she was coached on how to answer questions about the Bidens at her confirmation hearing in order to hide the facts from the Senate.  If there had been nothing to hide, there would have been no need to coach her on how to answer questions about the Bidens' activities in Ukraine.  Your opposition to the investigation of the Bidens betrays your own belief that the Bidens were involved in corrupt activities in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is coached prior to confirmation hearings.  I hate to disappoint you.  Anyway, when we get to the Biden investigations and hearings, bring that point up.
> Right now, we are talking about what TRUMP did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're just making things up about who is coached and on what subjects.  The discussion began with the Bidens' suspected involvement in corruption in Ukraine and all the nonsense going on in  the House is no more than an attempt to hide the facts about the Bidens as you well know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far, the only "nonsense" is the bullshit about the bidens suspected involvement in corruption in Ukraine.  The President should know better.  The rest of you?  Well, I don't know what your excuse is, but the President should know better.  He was TOLD that was already investigated and Hunter Biden had nothing to do with the investigation into Burisma, so why would VP Biden have any reason to stop it?  It makes NO SENSE and there is absolutely NOTHING but Russian propaganda to back it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still more bullshit from you.  There never was an investigation, just an attempted cover up by the Obama administration.  If there was nothing to hide, the Dems would not be so desperate to stop the investigation.  So far you have posted nothing but partisan lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> Nothing you've said sounds partisan in the least.
> 
> Really, there's no sense in arguing this farther.  We see things differently.
Click to expand...

No, I think we both know the Bidens' activities in Ukraine should be investigated but in your frenzy to attack the President, you have decided to ignore the facts.  The fact that you continue to make up lies such as claiming the Bidens' activities in Ukraine have already been investigated suggests you believe they were involved in corrupt activities in Ukraine and want to cover it up.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Ray From Cleveland said:


> You better come to terms with facts and not fantasy.
> 
> The Durham investigation turned criminal only a very short time after the start.  That means he has something, and he has something good.  It means there will be indictments, there will be charges, their will be criminal prosecutions.
> 
> The IG released a statement that he will testify to Congress on December 11th about his report.  That means his report will be out long before that so it can be read, redacted, and ready for presentation for such questioning.  If it favored Democrats, he wouldn't be expecting to be hauled into Congress to answer anything.  Apparently, he knows what his report shows are really going to piss of Piglosi, Schiff Face, and Shoemaker.



This will be another huge nothing-burger just like all the other alleged bombshells we never hear about again.  Even if, by chance, it does turn something up, nothing will happen to anyone involved.  Even Laura Ingraham said that last night when she was interviewing Congressman Chris Stewart about this report.


----------



## OldLady

OKTexas said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> What DNC working with Ukrainians to dig dirt on Trump?  Can I have a little more information on that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, you didn't know that Ukraine admitted their involvement and meddling in US elections?
> 
> *Ukraine Court Rules Manafort Disclosure Caused ‘Meddling’ in U.S. Election - NYTimes*
> *Ukrainian efforts to sabotage Trump backfire - Politico*
> 
> Now, tell me, why would Ukraine work with DNC against Trump, and in favor of Hillary Clinton?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the article!  It really seems, though, that Chalupa was looking into the same set of affairs that ultimately got Paul Manafort arrested.  She smelled a rat and she was right, wasn't she?  Trump ditched Manafort fast--perhaps he smelled a rat, too.  This is really a story about Manafort, not Trump.  Remember, Mueller didn't find any reason to think Trump was in on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you getting dizzy form all that spinning? Manafort was the chairman of the Trump campaign at that time. Chalupa was looking to a foreign country to dig up dirt on the campaign, exactly what you're accusing Trump of doing. Your selective outrage is duly noted.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sound outraged about that, do I?  Whatever you say, old boy.
> I read the article, appreciated the background, but I honestly don't see how you could read that article and NOT come to the conclusion that it was about Manafort.  It sounds as if the alarm bells had gone off about Manafort well before he was chosen as chairman of Trump's campaign.  Did you read the article?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And of course the only way to get information was from the Ukrainian Embassy, right? That's called going to a foreign country to get dirt on a campaign opponent, isn't it? According to you commies, information is something of value, that would make the activities of Chalupa illegal, wouldn't it? That, along with public statements from Ukrainians about Trumps fitness for office, justifies Trumps concerns about Ukraine interference in the 2016, doesn't it?
> 
> Don't give me spin, just answer the questions.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I already said what I thought.  No spin included.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another fairly accurate study was already given in here.  It showed that Rump received a larger amount of large campaign contributions from large women donations.  But when you looked at the totals, the small donations made up the lions share and went to the demos.  In fact, overall, Bernie took home the bacon with Mayor Pete coming in a close second.  I have no idea where they are getting the idea that there is a surge in Rumps suburban Women donations.  I guess Rush and Hannity just made it up and told them to say it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then let me tell you what's not made up:  Durham turned his investigation criminal.  The IG is going to testify to Congress about his report on Dec 11th, which means it will be out well beforehand in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Then commies are having their fun now, but our fun is just around the corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This week, look for charges from the House to those that you think are going to be sending out those arrest warrants.  The House will be going through a lower Federal Court which has no real love for any of the criminals in the Whitehouse.  It hasn't been Barr and company that has done the prosecution of the criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, what you're saying is that the Democrats are going to go to court to stop an investigation from being reported to the AG and IG?  And you think a court will stop that?  You're out of your mind.  The House has 0 to do with a criminal investigation.  They are not part of it, and can't make themselves part of it.  It's not in their control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the House won't stop it but Co-conspirators really don't have a leg to stand on when they try and bust anyone of anything.  It becomes a conflict of interest very quickly. Yah, I know, Rump and his band of Criminals are pros at conflicts of interests but come January things should get very interesting.  And I doubt if Barr and his co-conspirators can get anything done that fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You better come to terms with facts and not fantasy.
> 
> The Durham investigation turned criminal only a very short time after the start.  That means he has something, and he has something good.  It means there will be indictments, there will be charges, their will be criminal prosecutions.
> 
> The IG released a statement that he will testify to Congress on December 11th about his report.  That means his report will be out long before that so it can be read, redacted, and ready for presentation for such questioning.  If it favored Democrats, he wouldn't be expecting to be hauled into Congress to answer anything.  Apparently, he knows what his report shows are really going to piss of Piglosi, Schiff Face, and Shoemaker.
> 
> Given the amount of people in the coupe, the first few subpoenaed into court will be the start of the dominos falling, and most people will do anything to avoid going to prison, because they all know that Trump has the next election almost blindfolded, and there will be no pardons for people that worked against him in the election.
Click to expand...


Desperate people people try desperate things.  it's either do what they are trying or the whole lot of them are going to prison.  Hell, I might try it if I were in their shoes.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then let me tell you what's not made up:  Durham turned his investigation criminal.  The IG is going to testify to Congress about his report on Dec 11th, which means it will be out well beforehand in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Then commies are having their fun now, but our fun is just around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This week, look for charges from the House to those that you think are going to be sending out those arrest warrants.  The House will be going through a lower Federal Court which has no real love for any of the criminals in the Whitehouse.  It hasn't been Barr and company that has done the prosecution of the criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, what you're saying is that the Democrats are going to go to court to stop an investigation from being reported to the AG and IG?  And you think a court will stop that?  You're out of your mind.  The House has 0 to do with a criminal investigation.  They are not part of it, and can't make themselves part of it.  It's not in their control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the House won't stop it but Co-conspirators really don't have a leg to stand on when they try and bust anyone of anything.  It becomes a conflict of interest very quickly. Yah, I know, Rump and his band of Criminals are pros at conflicts of interests but come January things should get very interesting.  And I doubt if Barr and his co-conspirators can get anything done that fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You better come to terms with facts and not fantasy.
> 
> The Durham investigation turned criminal only a very short time after the start.  That means he has something, and he has something good.  It means there will be indictments, there will be charges, their will be criminal prosecutions.
> 
> The IG released a statement that he will testify to Congress on December 11th about his report.  That means his report will be out long before that so it can be read, redacted, and ready for presentation for such questioning.  If it favored Democrats, he wouldn't be expecting to be hauled into Congress to answer anything.  Apparently, he knows what his report shows are really going to piss of Piglosi, Schiff Face, and Shoemaker.
> 
> Given the amount of people in the coupe, the first few subpoenaed into court will be the start of the dominos falling, and most people will do anything to avoid going to prison, because they all know that Trump has the next election almost blindfolded, and there will be no pardons for people that worked against him in the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Desperate people people try desperate things.  it's either do what they are trying or the whole lot of them are going to prison.  Hell, I might try it if I were in their shoes.
Click to expand...


Are you talking about the Democrats and this phony impeachment thing?  Then I agree with you.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Daryl Hunt said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they could one up the Senate by not impeaching Trump and saying they will leave it to the voters to decide.  However, that won't work. Trump would claim a victory stating it was another democrat witch hunt to discredit him.  I think the democrats have gone too far to back down now.
> 
> Also, there are a lot of witness yet to testify and there may be more.  Unlike last week's witnesses, the upcoming witnesses are much closer to Trump which means they could make things a lot worse for Trump such that a Senate acquittal might be impossible.  If republican senators see Trump as a looser, they will desert him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if the Leftists want the Republican Senate to question those witnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure a number of the witnesses will testify in the Senate trial.  Since this is a trial, Trump will be able to offer a defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the House, the Republicans can present witnesses of their own.  They have elected not only not present them but to try and block key witnesses from testifying.  There is a short list that should be forced to testify.  And this week, once they verify that crimes have been committed by these characters, the reasons that they say they are ammune to being supenened are going to be a wash.  You can't claim client privalege if you are committing a crime while doing it and Rudy is toast as is all the rest of his criminals.  And when they fall, expect others to fall as well including Barr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the bad news:
> 
> 
> "Independent voters across multiple states are not liking this Trump impeachment push that’s engulfed Capitol Hill. While the focus groups’ conclusion is that these crops of voters are “uninterested” about the impeachment inquiry, they’re also not too keen on the secretive nature that Rep. Adam Schiff (D-CA), chair of the House Intelligence Committee has exhibited with this maneuver. Schiff is the starting quarterback for this effort and kept the initial phases of the impeachment proceeding in the bunker. Hours of testimony from witnesses occurred behind closed doors, select portions of the transcripts were released, and Republicans on the committee were only given brief summaries that could only be read with a Democratic staffer present. This was done to control the narrative because public hearings exposed the Russian collusion narrative as a hoax."
> Democrats Just Got More Bad News About Their Trump Impeachment Fantasy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personal Op-Ed by a site that is off the deep end and considered a crackpot site.  Comon, you can do better than that.
Click to expand...




I didn't see any denial in your post.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

jc456 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this plan.
> 
> If the Democrats were actually clever.......they'd hold the hearings......*and then vote not to impeach.*
> 
> Why?
> a. they know the Republican Senate is a dead end for the ploy
> b. independent voters have made clear that they are sick of the charade
> c. the only hope is to damage Trump for the election....and they can see that it isn't working
> d. they realize that if it gets to the Senate.....the Republicans can recall not just the same 'witnesses'...and ask what they want
> and when they want....
> e. but they can call Schiff to testify!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they could one up the Senate by not impeaching Trump and saying they will leave it to the voters to decide.  However, that won't work. Trump would claim a victory stating it was another democrat witch hunt to discredit him.  I think the democrats have gone too far to back down now.
> 
> Also, there are a lot of witness yet to testify and there may be more.  Unlike last week's witnesses, the upcoming witnesses are much closer to Trump which means they could make things a lot worse for Trump such that a Senate acquittal might be impossible.  If republican senators see Trump as a looser, they will desert him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if the Leftists want the Republican Senate to question those witnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure a number of the witnesses will testify in the Senate trial.  Since this is a trial, Trump will be able to offer a defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the House, the Republicans can present witnesses of their own.  They have elected not only not present them but to try and block key witnesses from testifying.  There is a short list that should be forced to testify.  And this week, once they verify that crimes have been committed by these characters, the reasons that they say they are ammune to being supenened are going to be a wash.  You can't claim client privalege if you are committing a crime while doing it and Rudy is toast as is all the rest of his criminals.  And when they fall, expect others to fall as well including Barr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you really didn't write this sober correct?  you certainly couldn't have written it with a straight face, or in complete control of your faculties. wow!! you really just demonstrated what a pure ignorant person you truly are.  wow.
> 
> Schiff declines to hear testimony from majority of witnesses on GOP's list
Click to expand...


Wow, another Cite from a site that is considered a conspiracy site.  If they report it, it's probably a lie.  You sure do like your ultra right wing conspiracy sites, don't you.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> You better come to terms with facts and not fantasy.
> 
> The Durham investigation turned criminal only a very short time after the start.  That means he has something, and he has something good.  It means there will be indictments, there will be charges, their will be criminal prosecutions.
> 
> The IG released a statement that he will testify to Congress on December 11th about his report.  That means his report will be out long before that so it can be read, redacted, and ready for presentation for such questioning.  If it favored Democrats, he wouldn't be expecting to be hauled into Congress to answer anything.  Apparently, he knows what his report shows are really going to piss of Piglosi, Schiff Face, and Shoemaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be another huge nothing-burger just like all the other alleged bombshells we never hear about again.  Even if, by chance, it does turn something up, nothing will happen to anyone involved.  Even Laura Ingraham said that last night when she was interviewing Congressman Chris Stewart about this report.
Click to expand...


And what was his response?  His response was this is totally different.  He said the IG is who sent Durham and Barr out there to gather evidence.  That would have never happened if there was nothing there.  And given the fact Stewart has inside information, he seemed extremely confident this won't have the same kind of ending as the others.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

PoliticalChic said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if the Leftists want the Republican Senate to question those witnesses.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure a number of the witnesses will testify in the Senate trial.  Since this is a trial, Trump will be able to offer a defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the House, the Republicans can present witnesses of their own.  They have elected not only not present them but to try and block key witnesses from testifying.  There is a short list that should be forced to testify.  And this week, once they verify that crimes have been committed by these characters, the reasons that they say they are ammune to being supenened are going to be a wash.  You can't claim client privalege if you are committing a crime while doing it and Rudy is toast as is all the rest of his criminals.  And when they fall, expect others to fall as well including Barr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the bad news:
> 
> 
> "Independent voters across multiple states are not liking this Trump impeachment push that’s engulfed Capitol Hill. While the focus groups’ conclusion is that these crops of voters are “uninterested” about the impeachment inquiry, they’re also not too keen on the secretive nature that Rep. Adam Schiff (D-CA), chair of the House Intelligence Committee has exhibited with this maneuver. Schiff is the starting quarterback for this effort and kept the initial phases of the impeachment proceeding in the bunker. Hours of testimony from witnesses occurred behind closed doors, select portions of the transcripts were released, and Republicans on the committee were only given brief summaries that could only be read with a Democratic staffer present. This was done to control the narrative because public hearings exposed the Russian collusion narrative as a hoax."
> Democrats Just Got More Bad News About Their Trump Impeachment Fantasy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personal Op-Ed by a site that is off the deep end and considered a crackpot site.  Comon, you can do better than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see any denial in your post.
Click to expand...


There is nothing worth reading for denial or confirming.  It should begin with "Once upon a time" so why would I bother even clicking on the link.  I hovered over it, saw the source and moved on.  So should you.


----------



## OldLady

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> You better come to terms with facts and not fantasy.
> 
> The Durham investigation turned criminal only a very short time after the start.  That means he has something, and he has something good.  It means there will be indictments, there will be charges, their will be criminal prosecutions.
> 
> The IG released a statement that he will testify to Congress on December 11th about his report.  That means his report will be out long before that so it can be read, redacted, and ready for presentation for such questioning.  If it favored Democrats, he wouldn't be expecting to be hauled into Congress to answer anything.  Apparently, he knows what his report shows are really going to piss of Piglosi, Schiff Face, and Shoemaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be another huge nothing-burger just like all the other alleged bombshells we never hear about again.  Even if, by chance, it does turn something up, nothing will happen to anyone involved.  Even Laura Ingraham said that last night when she was interviewing Congressman Chris Stewart about this report.
Click to expand...

Well, the people testifying have all been questioned and anything important has already been leaked and the pieces useful to each side's argument have already been quoted and circulated.  I wasn't about to read thousands of page of transcript, so I appreciate the public hearings.  I don't really trust the media to tell the whole story, so I wanted to hear it straight from the horse's mouth.  It would just be great if they didn't beat the testimony to death.  Last week's testimony was more interesting.


----------



## OKTexas

Crixus said:


> It would be intresting to dig deeper on the offer from Ukrain to Vindman to be a defense minister. That needs more questions asked. Also, Vindman may also have outed himself as the whistle blowers source. Vindman is done in govrenment.




Also, without knowing who Vindman spoke to there's no way to determine if that person has a legitimate need to know. shitt blocking the question is likely preventing Vindman from having to take the 5th.

.


----------



## OldLady

task0778 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother, this morning has been boring.  By 10 a.m. we had heard all these witnesses had to say, and we've spent the last four hours listening to politicians repeat it and repeat it and repeat it.
> Hope they move things along with the two folks this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, they didn't actually say anything...... just confirming that Trump didn't do anything wrong...but....GRRRRR, Orange Man Bad, gave them the feelz they didn't like...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee, I didn't hear them say that at all.  They gave more testimony underscoring that Trump indeed did and said what he did.  It just got beaten to death, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have yet to hear anybody say anything about a bribe.  There's nothing in the phone call transcript that comes close to a bribe or quid pro quo, or whatever the Dems are saying it was today.  The Ukrainian gov't from their president on down had no idea any aid was being held back pending their cooperation in a corruption investigation.  Which BTW they didn't do (start an investigation into Biden jr or sr), and the aid was released without any strings.
> 
> Where's the witness that says I heard Trump say to do the investigation into VP Biden and Burisma or you don't get squat, like Biden himself did?  And BTW, why aren't the Dems holding hearings and investigations about that?  Where's the memo or email that says Trump ordered a hold for that reason?  How long is this shit going to continue, the Dems got NOTHING.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Where's the witness that says I heard Trump say to do the investigation into VP Biden and Burisma or you don't get squat,_
> That's tomorrow.  Sondland, apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I look forward to that.  If that's true then you have a case, IF Sondland heard the President himself say that.  If not, then you got nothin'.
Click to expand...

_If not, then you got nothin'._
Oh, I've already got what I need--for you folks who don't believe what the ambassadors have said, maybe you'll believe Sondland.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

toomuchtime_ said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astrostar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Law Enforcement Assistance and Cooperation Treaty with Ukraine specifies that the designated officials of the two nations are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Minister of Justice, (3.1.d.).  The treaty binds those two offices--and so the usual rules in both nations, regarding those offices:  In the Treaty.  So from the New York Times, about the phone--Barbarous Anti-American sentiment is apparently what the White House has documented.
> 
> "A Justice Department official said that Mr. Barr had no knowledge of the call until the director of national intelligence and the intelligence community’s inspector general sent the department the whistle-blower’s criminal referral late last month, and that Mr. Trump has not spoken with the attorney general “about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son.”
> 
> Political interference is not considered cause, stated in the Treaty provisions.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/106/cdoc/tdoc16/CDOC-106tdoc16.pdf
> 
> Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hatter waving takes on a new appearance.  "Banzai! Surprise!" Attack on the USA apparently is supported--or on Ukraine, or Crimea!)
> 
> 
> 
> The testimony yesterday of witnesses and patriots Ambassadors Taylor and Kent is that they disclosed a lunch time cell phone conversation between Trump and Ambassador Sondland where it is very obvious that Trump is more interested in investigation the Bidens then he is in rendering aid to Ukraine.  This is not only devastating to Trump but also to Sondland, since he failed to disclose this conversation with Trump at his closed door hearing.  Sondland is to testify next week.  IT WILL BE FASCINATING TO SEE THE STEPS TRUMP & CO WILL TAKE TO KEEP HIM FROM TESTIFYING.
> 
> And, most importantly, this will serve as notice to other Trump sycophants that when questioned by the Democrats, if they avoid disclosing everything they know about Trump's crimes, retribution awaits them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can't not show up to testify.
> 
> If he doesn't show up he will probably be facing perjury and obstruction of justice charges.
> 
> He's being given one more chance to be honest. He would be very stupid to not take it and be honest.
> 
> I doubt he would want to end up in prison like other people who work with trump.
> 
> It would be very ironic if he did end up in prison. He would have effectively paid trump a million dollars to go to prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is going to end up in prison for not performing in the Dem circus in the House.  All the House can do is refer the case to the DoJ for prosecution, and the DoJ will decline to prosecute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can take it to a lower Federal Court to issue the arrest orders.  And if the DOJ won't do it, the US Marshals will.  The Biggest job that a US Marshal has is to arrest and escort people into the Federal Court System so that the Court System can deal with them.  Now, if the DOJ (meaning Barr) want's to try and stop that, he has the option to take it to the Supreme Court.  But he's liable to find himself in a rather sticky situation when his own people start refusing to comply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the DoJ can decline to  prosecute and that will be the end of it.
Click to expand...


Barr isn't all of the DOJ.  Me thinks you doth gives him too much credit.  Not all DOJ levels are dishonest.  Otherwise, a lot of people that went to prison or have been indicted wouldn't have been.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Daryl Hunt said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure a number of the witnesses will testify in the Senate trial.  Since this is a trial, Trump will be able to offer a defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the House, the Republicans can present witnesses of their own.  They have elected not only not present them but to try and block key witnesses from testifying.  There is a short list that should be forced to testify.  And this week, once they verify that crimes have been committed by these characters, the reasons that they say they are ammune to being supenened are going to be a wash.  You can't claim client privalege if you are committing a crime while doing it and Rudy is toast as is all the rest of his criminals.  And when they fall, expect others to fall as well including Barr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the bad news:
> 
> 
> "Independent voters across multiple states are not liking this Trump impeachment push that’s engulfed Capitol Hill. While the focus groups’ conclusion is that these crops of voters are “uninterested” about the impeachment inquiry, they’re also not too keen on the secretive nature that Rep. Adam Schiff (D-CA), chair of the House Intelligence Committee has exhibited with this maneuver. Schiff is the starting quarterback for this effort and kept the initial phases of the impeachment proceeding in the bunker. Hours of testimony from witnesses occurred behind closed doors, select portions of the transcripts were released, and Republicans on the committee were only given brief summaries that could only be read with a Democratic staffer present. This was done to control the narrative because public hearings exposed the Russian collusion narrative as a hoax."
> Democrats Just Got More Bad News About Their Trump Impeachment Fantasy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personal Op-Ed by a site that is off the deep end and considered a crackpot site.  Comon, you can do better than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see any denial in your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing worth reading for denial or confirming.  It should begin with "Once upon a time" so why would I bother even clicking on the link.  I hovered over it, saw the source and moved on.  So should you.
Click to expand...




Stop making excuses.....you've essentially admitted it to be true.


----------



## flack

OldLady said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, they didn't actually say anything...... just confirming that Trump didn't do anything wrong...but....GRRRRR, Orange Man Bad, gave them the feelz they didn't like...
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, I didn't hear them say that at all.  They gave more testimony underscoring that Trump indeed did and said what he did.  It just got beaten to death, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have yet to hear anybody say anything about a bribe.  There's nothing in the phone call transcript that comes close to a bribe or quid pro quo, or whatever the Dems are saying it was today.  The Ukrainian gov't from their president on down had no idea any aid was being held back pending their cooperation in a corruption investigation.  Which BTW they didn't do (start an investigation into Biden jr or sr), and the aid was released without any strings.
> 
> Where's the witness that says I heard Trump say to do the investigation into VP Biden and Burisma or you don't get squat, like Biden himself did?  And BTW, why aren't the Dems holding hearings and investigations about that?  Where's the memo or email that says Trump ordered a hold for that reason?  How long is this shit going to continue, the Dems got NOTHING.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Where's the witness that says I heard Trump say to do the investigation into VP Biden and Burisma or you don't get squat,_
> That's tomorrow.  Sondland, apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I look forward to that.  If that's true then you have a case, IF Sondland heard the President himself say that.  If not, then you got nothin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _If not, then you got nothin'._
> Oh, I've already got what I need--for you folks who don't believe what the ambassadors have said, maybe you'll believe Sondland.
Click to expand...

He has nothing as well. This gets closed down by the holiday break.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another fairly accurate study was already given in here.  It showed that Rump received a larger amount of large campaign contributions from large women donations.  But when you looked at the totals, the small donations made up the lions share and went to the demos.  In fact, overall, Bernie took home the bacon with Mayor Pete coming in a close second.  I have no idea where they are getting the idea that there is a surge in Rumps suburban Women donations.  I guess Rush and Hannity just made it up and told them to say it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then let me tell you what's not made up:  Durham turned his investigation criminal.  The IG is going to testify to Congress about his report on Dec 11th, which means it will be out well beforehand in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Then commies are having their fun now, but our fun is just around the corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This week, look for charges from the House to those that you think are going to be sending out those arrest warrants.  The House will be going through a lower Federal Court which has no real love for any of the criminals in the Whitehouse.  It hasn't been Barr and company that has done the prosecution of the criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, what you're saying is that the Democrats are going to go to court to stop an investigation from being reported to the AG and IG?  And you think a court will stop that?  You're out of your mind.  The House has 0 to do with a criminal investigation.  They are not part of it, and can't make themselves part of it.  It's not in their control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the House won't stop it but Co-conspirators really don't have a leg to stand on when they try and bust anyone of anything.  It becomes a conflict of interest very quickly. Yah, I know, Rump and his band of Criminals are pros at conflicts of interests but come January things should get very interesting.  And I doubt if Barr and his co-conspirators can get anything done that fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You better come to terms with facts and not fantasy.
> 
> The Durham investigation turned criminal only a very short time after the start.  That means he has something, and he has something good.  It means there will be indictments, there will be charges, their will be criminal prosecutions.
> 
> The IG released a statement that he will testify to Congress on December 11th about his report.  That means his report will be out long before that so it can be read, redacted, and ready for presentation for such questioning.  If it favored Democrats, he wouldn't be expecting to be hauled into Congress to answer anything.  Apparently, he knows what his report shows are really going to piss of Piglosi, Schiff Face, and Shoemaker.
> 
> Given the amount of people in the coupe, the first few subpoenaed into court will be the start of the dominos falling, and most people will do anything to avoid going to prison, because they all know that Trump has the next election almost blindfolded, and there will be no pardons for people that worked against him in the election.
Click to expand...


Do we know this?  Not with his approval rating.  And all that BS done, he won't be facing Biden afterall.  It looks like he's going to be facing Mayor Pete.   And Rumps backers wouldn't vote for Mayor Pete anyway even if Mayor Pete were endorsed by Rump, or would they?


----------



## Toro

It’s pretty clear that Orange Jesus attempted a quid pro quo. But a quid pro quo didn’t happen.

A President should not be impeached for an attempted quid pro quo, even if it is distasteful, tramples all over civil norms, and makes us look like two-bit rubes to the rest of the world.

Trump’s fitness for office should be left up to the voters next fall.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

PoliticalChic said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the House, the Republicans can present witnesses of their own.  They have elected not only not present them but to try and block key witnesses from testifying.  There is a short list that should be forced to testify.  And this week, once they verify that crimes have been committed by these characters, the reasons that they say they are ammune to being supenened are going to be a wash.  You can't claim client privalege if you are committing a crime while doing it and Rudy is toast as is all the rest of his criminals.  And when they fall, expect others to fall as well including Barr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the bad news:
> 
> 
> "Independent voters across multiple states are not liking this Trump impeachment push that’s engulfed Capitol Hill. While the focus groups’ conclusion is that these crops of voters are “uninterested” about the impeachment inquiry, they’re also not too keen on the secretive nature that Rep. Adam Schiff (D-CA), chair of the House Intelligence Committee has exhibited with this maneuver. Schiff is the starting quarterback for this effort and kept the initial phases of the impeachment proceeding in the bunker. Hours of testimony from witnesses occurred behind closed doors, select portions of the transcripts were released, and Republicans on the committee were only given brief summaries that could only be read with a Democratic staffer present. This was done to control the narrative because public hearings exposed the Russian collusion narrative as a hoax."
> Democrats Just Got More Bad News About Their Trump Impeachment Fantasy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personal Op-Ed by a site that is off the deep end and considered a crackpot site.  Comon, you can do better than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see any denial in your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing worth reading for denial or confirming.  It should begin with "Once upon a time" so why would I bother even clicking on the link.  I hovered over it, saw the source and moved on.  So should you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop making excuses.....you've essentially admitted it to be true.
Click to expand...


You sure do like to lied.  I admited that I didn't read it and why.  I put my mouse over the link, saw where it lead to and moved on.  I don't bother reading RWconspiracy sites as they are printing conspiracy lies.  Now, move on.


----------



## Flash

Nothing Burgers again today.

The skinny chick said nothing and the traitorous Army Communist born weenie is just butt hurt because Trump wouldn't let him run the rogue foreign policy that he wanted to run.


----------



## Flash

Just when does a low level Army officer get to decide when the President's foreign policy is "appropriate" or not?  Who elected that sonofabitch?

The only reason the sonofabitch was able to rise in rank in the Army was because he knew how to speak Ukrainian.


----------



## Ame®icano

Flash said:


> What did Vindman know about VP Biden and son before the 2016 election???  How come none of the assholes Democrats are asking him that?



He bragged he know most about Ukraine, it's just this little detail that he knew nothing about.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

WEATHER53 said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, they didn't actually say anything...... just confirming that Trump didn't do anything wrong...but....GRRRRR, Orange Man Bad, gave them the feelz they didn't like...
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, I didn't hear them say that at all.  They gave more testimony underscoring that Trump indeed did and said what he did.  It just got beaten to death, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have yet to hear anybody say anything about a bribe.  There's nothing in the phone call transcript that comes close to a bribe or quid pro quo, or whatever the Dems are saying it was today.  The Ukrainian gov't from their president on down had no idea any aid was being held back pending their cooperation in a corruption investigation.  Which BTW they didn't do (start an investigation into Biden jr or sr), and the aid was released without any strings.
> 
> Where's the witness that says I heard Trump say to do the investigation into VP Biden and Burisma or you don't get squat, like Biden himself did?  And BTW, why aren't the Dems holding hearings and investigations about that?  Where's the memo or email that says Trump ordered a hold for that reason?  How long is this shit going to continue, the Dems got NOTHING.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Where's the witness that says I heard Trump say to do the investigation into VP Biden and Burisma or you don't get squat,_
> That's tomorrow.  Sondland, apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol  The "witness was eavesdropping from a distance on Soundland's phone call and claims he recognized the President's voice asking about the investigation in the Bidens' involvement in corruption in Ukraine although no one ever confirmed to him that it was the President.  Just more political gossip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another heresay day.
> As predicted
Click to expand...

Nuremberg 2020 begins 12/11/2019

https://www.commdiginews.com/politics-2/breaking-ig-michael-horowitz-will-testify-before-senate-judiciary-
december-11-124651/


----------



## OKTexas

Dragonlady said:


> Jim Jordan isn't asking questions, he's testfying and trying to get lies and conspiracy theories into the record.




And of course shitt isn't. LMAO

.


----------



## Flash

Ame®icano said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did Vindman know about VP Biden and son before the 2016 election???  How come none of the assholes Democrats are asking him that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He bragged he know most about Ukraine, it's just this little detail that he knew nothing about.
Click to expand...



He didn't even know what committee he was being questioned from.  Jim Jordan made him look like a fool.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Daryl Hunt said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the bad news:
> 
> 
> "Independent voters across multiple states are not liking this Trump impeachment push that’s engulfed Capitol Hill. While the focus groups’ conclusion is that these crops of voters are “uninterested” about the impeachment inquiry, they’re also not too keen on the secretive nature that Rep. Adam Schiff (D-CA), chair of the House Intelligence Committee has exhibited with this maneuver. Schiff is the starting quarterback for this effort and kept the initial phases of the impeachment proceeding in the bunker. Hours of testimony from witnesses occurred behind closed doors, select portions of the transcripts were released, and Republicans on the committee were only given brief summaries that could only be read with a Democratic staffer present. This was done to control the narrative because public hearings exposed the Russian collusion narrative as a hoax."
> Democrats Just Got More Bad News About Their Trump Impeachment Fantasy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personal Op-Ed by a site that is off the deep end and considered a crackpot site.  Comon, you can do better than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see any denial in your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing worth reading for denial or confirming.  It should begin with "Once upon a time" so why would I bother even clicking on the link.  I hovered over it, saw the source and moved on.  So should you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop making excuses.....you've essentially admitted it to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure do like to lied.  I admited that I didn't read it and why.  I put my mouse over the link, saw where it lead to and moved on.  I don't bother reading RWconspiracy sites as they are printing conspiracy lies.  Now, move on.
Click to expand...



This is your version of English?
"You sure do like to lied."


You used the tried and true Liberals defense.....you know it's not true because you didn't read it.

I'm sure there are different levels....which sort of moron are you?



Let's be honest: You're ill-read, ill-informed, and emotionally ill-equipped to handle this discussion.

Drop back when the discussion get to monster trucks and favorite Crayola.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

PoliticalChic said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personal Op-Ed by a site that is off the deep end and considered a crackpot site.  Comon, you can do better than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see any denial in your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing worth reading for denial or confirming.  It should begin with "Once upon a time" so why would I bother even clicking on the link.  I hovered over it, saw the source and moved on.  So should you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop making excuses.....you've essentially admitted it to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure do like to lied.  I admited that I didn't read it and why.  I put my mouse over the link, saw where it lead to and moved on.  I don't bother reading RWconspiracy sites as they are printing conspiracy lies.  Now, move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is your version of English?
> "You sure do like to lied."
> 
> 
> You used the tried and true Liberals defense.....you know it's not true because you didn't read it.
> 
> I'm sure there are different levels....which sort of moron are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be honest: You're ill-read, ill-informed, and emotionally ill-equipped to handle this discussion.
> 
> Drop back when the discussion get to monster trucks and favorite Crayola.
Click to expand...


Is that the best you got?  When you present a conspiracy site as response and expect me to even bother to read it then.....Hell, it's now worth discussing.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Daryl Hunt said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see any denial in your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing worth reading for denial or confirming.  It should begin with "Once upon a time" so why would I bother even clicking on the link.  I hovered over it, saw the source and moved on.  So should you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop making excuses.....you've essentially admitted it to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure do like to lied.  I admited that I didn't read it and why.  I put my mouse over the link, saw where it lead to and moved on.  I don't bother reading RWconspiracy sites as they are printing conspiracy lies.  Now, move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is your version of English?
> "You sure do like to lied."
> 
> 
> You used the tried and true Liberals defense.....you know it's not true because you didn't read it.
> 
> I'm sure there are different levels....which sort of moron are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be honest: You're ill-read, ill-informed, and emotionally ill-equipped to handle this discussion.
> 
> Drop back when the discussion get to monster trucks and favorite Crayola.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the best you got?  When you present a conspiracy site as response and expect me to even bother to read it then.....Hell, it's now worth discussing.
Click to expand...




Is that your best defense of your insanity and dishonesty?


I’m proud of you! Not only are you a fool, but you have the energy to let everyone know it!


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then let me tell you what's not made up:  Durham turned his investigation criminal.  The IG is going to testify to Congress about his report on Dec 11th, which means it will be out well beforehand in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Then commies are having their fun now, but our fun is just around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This week, look for charges from the House to those that you think are going to be sending out those arrest warrants.  The House will be going through a lower Federal Court which has no real love for any of the criminals in the Whitehouse.  It hasn't been Barr and company that has done the prosecution of the criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, what you're saying is that the Democrats are going to go to court to stop an investigation from being reported to the AG and IG?  And you think a court will stop that?  You're out of your mind.  The House has 0 to do with a criminal investigation.  They are not part of it, and can't make themselves part of it.  It's not in their control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the House won't stop it but Co-conspirators really don't have a leg to stand on when they try and bust anyone of anything.  It becomes a conflict of interest very quickly. Yah, I know, Rump and his band of Criminals are pros at conflicts of interests but come January things should get very interesting.  And I doubt if Barr and his co-conspirators can get anything done that fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You better come to terms with facts and not fantasy.
> 
> The Durham investigation turned criminal only a very short time after the start.  That means he has something, and he has something good.  It means there will be indictments, there will be charges, their will be criminal prosecutions.
> 
> The IG released a statement that he will testify to Congress on December 11th about his report.  That means his report will be out long before that so it can be read, redacted, and ready for presentation for such questioning.  If it favored Democrats, he wouldn't be expecting to be hauled into Congress to answer anything.  Apparently, he knows what his report shows are really going to piss of Piglosi, Schiff Face, and Shoemaker.
> 
> Given the amount of people in the coupe, the first few subpoenaed into court will be the start of the dominos falling, and most people will do anything to avoid going to prison, because they all know that Trump has the next election almost blindfolded, and there will be no pardons for people that worked against him in the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do we know this?  Not with his approval rating.  And all that BS done, he won't be facing Biden afterall.  It looks like he's going to be facing Mayor Pete.   And Rumps backers wouldn't vote for Mayor Pete anyway even if Mayor Pete were endorsed by Rump, or would they?
Click to expand...


Of course not.  But if we can both agree that Biden didn't stand a chance, then we can also agree that Trump holding up foreign military aid was not for personal gain, because Trump even knew (like most Americans) that Biden would likely not be his contender for the White House.  And BTW, Trump's approval rating is back up to 50%.


----------



## Nostra

Schifferbrains making shit up again in his opening lies....er, remarks.

The idiot never learns.


----------



## OKTexas

colfax_m said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> What, you didn't know that Ukraine admitted their involvement and meddling in US elections?
> 
> Now, tell me, why would Ukraine work with DNC against Trump, and in favor of Hillary Clinton?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the article!  It really seems, though, that Chalupa was looking into the same set of affairs that ultimately got Paul Manafort arrested.  She smelled a rat and she was right, wasn't she?  Trump ditched Manafort fast--perhaps he smelled a rat, too.  This is really a story about Manafort, not Trump.  Remember, Mueller didn't find any reason to think Trump was in on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you getting dizzy form all that spinning? Manafort was the chairman of the Trump campaign at that time. Chalupa was looking to a foreign country to dig up dirt on the campaign, exactly what you're accusing Trump of doing. Your selective outrage is duly noted.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's pretty hard to be mad at someone who uncovered evidence of crimes committed, wouldn't you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right, let's ignore that person was committing a crime in the process. Which justifies Trumps concern about Ukraine interfering in the 2016 election. Any more spinning you'd like to do?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are they waiting for.
Click to expand...



What makes you think anyone is waiting, no one knows what crimes Durham is looking into concerning 2016. Chalupa may very well be in his cross hairs.

.


----------



## WEATHER53

Almost zero testifying being accomplished because no one has witnessed anything.


----------



## colfax_m

OKTexas said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the article!  It really seems, though, that Chalupa was looking into the same set of affairs that ultimately got Paul Manafort arrested.  She smelled a rat and she was right, wasn't she?  Trump ditched Manafort fast--perhaps he smelled a rat, too.  This is really a story about Manafort, not Trump.  Remember, Mueller didn't find any reason to think Trump was in on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you getting dizzy form all that spinning? Manafort was the chairman of the Trump campaign at that time. Chalupa was looking to a foreign country to dig up dirt on the campaign, exactly what you're accusing Trump of doing. Your selective outrage is duly noted.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's pretty hard to be mad at someone who uncovered evidence of crimes committed, wouldn't you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right, let's ignore that person was committing a crime in the process. Which justifies Trumps concern about Ukraine interfering in the 2016 election. Any more spinning you'd like to do?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are they waiting for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think anyone is waiting, no one knows what crimes Durham is looking into concerning 2016. Chalupa may very well be in his cross hairs.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


The DoJ released a statement where they stated they had nothing to do with this drug deal.


----------



## IM2

White_MAGA_Man said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Jordan needs his ass kicked, lying bastard. All he does is filibuster.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen up, Kunta Kinte. Jim Jordan has White Privilege and that gives him authority to do what he's doing. You on the other had do not have that luxury. Now go feed the chickens and milk the cows. You have plantation work to do, boy!
Click to expand...

And this white boy thinks it's supposed to be some kind of insult being called kunta kente. Now go hang your clothes on the clothesline and go back into your trailer.



​


----------



## IM2

WEATHER53 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Jordan needs his ass kicked, lying bastard. All he does is filibuster.
> 
> 
> 
> Those direct fact questions are such a bummer
Click to expand...

Except he's not doing that.


----------



## OKTexas

Daryl Hunt said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another fairly accurate study was already given in here.  It showed that Rump received a larger amount of large campaign contributions from large women donations.  But when you looked at the totals, the small donations made up the lions share and went to the demos.  In fact, overall, Bernie took home the bacon with Mayor Pete coming in a close second.  I have no idea where they are getting the idea that there is a surge in Rumps suburban Women donations.  I guess Rush and Hannity just made it up and told them to say it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then let me tell you what's not made up:  Durham turned his investigation criminal.  The IG is going to testify to Congress about his report on Dec 11th, which means it will be out well beforehand in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Then commies are having their fun now, but our fun is just around the corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say "Let the perp-walking begin!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh it will begin.  Starting with Rudy and his band of criminals and it may even end up with Rump for contempt of Congress and a few other little tidbits that are definitely impeachable without a doubt.  But first, they go after Rudy and his band of criminals.  And that also involves Barr.  It's going to be a little tough for Barr filing charges while the NY Federal Court is trying him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass! Explain how the House can arrest a President? You need to stop doing mushrooms while posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The State can certainly arrest a President who is guilty of State Laws.  I haven't seen any stupid memos to that affect in any State Constitutions.  It would be backed by the courts just below the US Supreme Court where Rump isn't very popular.  And, yes, it would end up on the US Supreme Court Docket.  I would love to see that.  Not stupid Memo has the power of a law but you seem to think one does.  The Congress, if Rump is shown as a co-conspirator or the Individual 1 then they can turn it over to the lower courts and THEY  can instruct his arrest.  Bill Barr can just go fuck himself and the horse he rode in on.
Click to expand...



Poor little commie, States have no authority to enforce federal law. So leave your fantasies in your head, we don't need to hear them.

.


----------



## IM2

OldLady said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Jordan needs his ass kicked, lying bastard. All he does is filibuster.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen up, Kunta Kinte. Jim Jordan has White Privilege and that gives him authority to do what he's doing. You on the other had do not have that luxury. Now go feed the chickens and milk the cows. You have plantation work to do, boy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jim Jordan has made an entire career out of ignoring and enabling behaviour of his buddies that odious.  Jordan saw nothing wrong when his co-workers abused and molested the students in his charge.  He doesn't recall anyone complaining about inappropriate touching.  So while his co-worker is now in jail, Jim Jordan is in Congress attacking the President's critics and enabling the criminal behaviour of his boss - again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's good at what he does, Dragonlady.  No need to get into pedophilia.
> His arguments aren't crazy, as opposed to Nunes' arguments, which are right off the wall.  IMO.
> I believe Trump needs to be fired, btw.
Click to expand...

A good loud mouthed liar is what Jordan is. And if he wants to personally attack people, his past is open to be attacked. Jordan was not a pedophile, what happened was that young men over 18 years of age were sexually assaulted. Trump does need to go.


----------



## IM2

OKTexas said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then let me tell you what's not made up:  Durham turned his investigation criminal.  The IG is going to testify to Congress about his report on Dec 11th, which means it will be out well beforehand in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Then commies are having their fun now, but our fun is just around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say "Let the perp-walking begin!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh it will begin.  Starting with Rudy and his band of criminals and it may even end up with Rump for contempt of Congress and a few other little tidbits that are definitely impeachable without a doubt.  But first, they go after Rudy and his band of criminals.  And that also involves Barr.  It's going to be a little tough for Barr filing charges while the NY Federal Court is trying him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass! Explain how the House can arrest a President? You need to stop doing mushrooms while posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The State can certainly arrest a President who is guilty of State Laws.  I haven't seen any stupid memos to that affect in any State Constitutions.  It would be backed by the courts just below the US Supreme Court where Rump isn't very popular.  And, yes, it would end up on the US Supreme Court Docket.  I would love to see that.  Not stupid Memo has the power of a law but you seem to think one does.  The Congress, if Rump is shown as a co-conspirator or the Individual 1 then they can turn it over to the lower courts and THEY  can instruct his arrest.  Bill Barr can just go fuck himself and the horse he rode in on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little commie, States have no authority to enforce federal law. So leave your fantasies in your head, we don't need to hear them.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

A state can arrest a person that has committed a federal crime.


----------



## Dragonlady

IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Jordan needs his ass kicked, lying bastard. All he does is filibuster.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen up, Kunta Kinte. Jim Jordan has White Privilege and that gives him authority to do what he's doing. You on the other had do not have that luxury. Now go feed the chickens and milk the cows. You have plantation work to do, boy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jim Jordan has made an entire career out of ignoring and enabling behaviour of his buddies that odious.  Jordan saw nothing wrong when his co-workers abused and molested the students in his charge.  He doesn't recall anyone complaining about inappropriate touching.  So while his co-worker is now in jail, Jim Jordan is in Congress attacking the President's critics and enabling the criminal behaviour of his boss - again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's good at what he does, Dragonlady.  No need to get into pedophilia.
> His arguments aren't crazy, as opposed to Nunes' arguments, which are right off the wall.  IMO.
> I believe Trump needs to be fired, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A good loud mouthed liar is what Jordan is. And if he wants to personally attack people, his past is open to be attacked. Jordan was not a pedophile, what happened was that young men over 18 years of age were sexually assaulted. Trump does need to go.
Click to expand...


Jordan was prepared to stand by and allow a collegue to molest his students, and ignore their complaints.  That's "enabling", and allowed this pervert to continue to abuse the young men who Jordan was also responsible for guiding and protection.Since his election, Jordan is prepared to stand by and let Trump disobey court order preventing the separation of families, or attack a decorated career service officer in the service of Trump's re-election.

Jordan was corrupt when he was elected, and continues to behave as a corrupt politician.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Nostra said:


> Schifferbrains making shit up again in his opening lies....er, remarks.
> 
> The idiot never learns.



One of the first things he did was ask Ms Williams to discuss some things that went on in the closed sessions.  He was trying to get her to perjure herself or accidentally give out confidential information so he could hold it over her head.  She brought her lawyer with her that objected to Schiff Face's request. 

He then scolded Jordan for trying to get the name of the whistleblower, and Jordan was quick to point out that neither he, nor Vindman, knew who the whistleblower was.  So how could Jorden get the name of a whistleblower when Vindman didn't know the name of the whistleblower?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

WEATHER53 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> Vindman says he was concerned by July 25 call because "what I heard was inappropriate"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vindman doesn't seem to understand the chain of command.  HE isn't in charge of setting policies.  And, the fact is that there seems to be a need to investigate Ukrainian corruption, which is what Trump was asking for...Biden isn't even the nominee yet and doesn't look like he's going to get it.  Oh, and which US Ambassador to the Ukraine tried to block the Ukrainians from communicating information about corruption to the USA?
> 
> Ukrainian to US prosecutors: Why don't you want our evidence on Democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he got mad because he was left out of an event he thought he should be involved in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything in these hearings and since the day of the election is-
> The Revenge of the Feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep telling yourself that Bubba
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This truth is firmly self evident
Click to expand...

You boys have not been watching CNN today it seems. If you have been , you have clearly mastered the art of selective listening


----------



## WEATHER53

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vindman doesn't seem to understand the chain of command.  HE isn't in charge of setting policies.  And, the fact is that there seems to be a need to investigate Ukrainian corruption, which is what Trump was asking for...Biden isn't even the nominee yet and doesn't look like he's going to get it.  Oh, and which US Ambassador to the Ukraine tried to block the Ukrainians from communicating information about corruption to the USA?
> 
> Ukrainian to US prosecutors: Why don't you want our evidence on Democrats?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like he got mad because he was left out of an event he thought he should be involved in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything in these hearings and since the day of the election is-
> The Revenge of the Feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep telling yourself that Bubba
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This truth is firmly self evident
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You boys have not been watching CNN today it seems. If you have been , you have clearly mastered the art of selective listening
Click to expand...

You are correct. We do not watch the liberal impeachment propaganda mechanism.


----------



## OKTexas

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> You better come to terms with facts and not fantasy.
> 
> The Durham investigation turned criminal only a very short time after the start.  That means he has something, and he has something good.  It means there will be indictments, there will be charges, their will be criminal prosecutions.
> 
> The IG released a statement that he will testify to Congress on December 11th about his report.  That means his report will be out long before that so it can be read, redacted, and ready for presentation for such questioning.  If it favored Democrats, he wouldn't be expecting to be hauled into Congress to answer anything.  Apparently, he knows what his report shows are really going to piss of Piglosi, Schiff Face, and Shoemaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be another huge nothing-burger just like all the other alleged bombshells we never hear about again.  Even if, by chance, it does turn something up, nothing will happen to anyone involved.  Even Laura Ingraham said that last night when she was interviewing Congressman Chris Stewart about this report.
Click to expand...



She said that only because of her opinion of spineless republicans and their failure to pursue other cases. Not that she agrees that is what should happen.

.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

WEATHER53 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like he got mad because he was left out of an event he thought he should be involved in
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in these hearings and since the day of the election is-
> The Revenge of the Feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep telling yourself that Bubba
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This truth is firmly self evident
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You boys have not been watching CNN today it seems. If you have been , you have clearly mastered the art of selective listening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct. We do not watch the liberal impeachment propaganda mechanism.
Click to expand...

What do you watch? Info Wars?


----------



## BluesLegend

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You boys have not been watching CNN today it seems.


----------



## OKTexas

OldLady said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> What, you didn't know that Ukraine admitted their involvement and meddling in US elections?
> 
> *Ukraine Court Rules Manafort Disclosure Caused ‘Meddling’ in U.S. Election - NYTimes*
> *Ukrainian efforts to sabotage Trump backfire - Politico*
> 
> Now, tell me, why would Ukraine work with DNC against Trump, and in favor of Hillary Clinton?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the article!  It really seems, though, that Chalupa was looking into the same set of affairs that ultimately got Paul Manafort arrested.  She smelled a rat and she was right, wasn't she?  Trump ditched Manafort fast--perhaps he smelled a rat, too.  This is really a story about Manafort, not Trump.  Remember, Mueller didn't find any reason to think Trump was in on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you getting dizzy form all that spinning? Manafort was the chairman of the Trump campaign at that time. Chalupa was looking to a foreign country to dig up dirt on the campaign, exactly what you're accusing Trump of doing. Your selective outrage is duly noted.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sound outraged about that, do I?  Whatever you say, old boy.
> I read the article, appreciated the background, but I honestly don't see how you could read that article and NOT come to the conclusion that it was about Manafort.  It sounds as if the alarm bells had gone off about Manafort well before he was chosen as chairman of Trump's campaign.  Did you read the article?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And of course the only way to get information was from the Ukrainian Embassy, right? That's called going to a foreign country to get dirt on a campaign opponent, isn't it? According to you commies, information is something of value, that would make the activities of Chalupa illegal, wouldn't it? That, along with public statements from Ukrainians about Trumps fitness for office, justifies Trumps concerns about Ukraine interference in the 2016, doesn't it?
> 
> Don't give me spin, just answer the questions.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already said what I thought.  No spin included.
Click to expand...



Yet you didn't answer one question, what are you hiding?

.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vindman doesn't seem to understand the chain of command.  HE isn't in charge of setting policies.  And, the fact is that there seems to be a need to investigate Ukrainian corruption, which is what Trump was asking for...Biden isn't even the nominee yet and doesn't look like he's going to get it.  Oh, and which US Ambassador to the Ukraine tried to block the Ukrainians from communicating information about corruption to the USA?
> 
> Ukrainian to US prosecutors: Why don't you want our evidence on Democrats?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like he got mad because he was left out of an event he thought he should be involved in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything in these hearings and since the day of the election is-
> The Revenge of the Feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep telling yourself that Bubba
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This truth is firmly self evident
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You boys have not been watching CNN today it seems. If you have been , you have clearly mastered the art of selective listening
Click to expand...


Nobody watches CNN.  There is a reason they are the last place cable news network.  But I did watch the inquiry today, and what I concluded is that.........


----------



## OKTexas

colfax_m said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you getting dizzy form all that spinning? Manafort was the chairman of the Trump campaign at that time. Chalupa was looking to a foreign country to dig up dirt on the campaign, exactly what you're accusing Trump of doing. Your selective outrage is duly noted.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty hard to be mad at someone who uncovered evidence of crimes committed, wouldn't you say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right, let's ignore that person was committing a crime in the process. Which justifies Trumps concern about Ukraine interfering in the 2016 election. Any more spinning you'd like to do?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are they waiting for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think anyone is waiting, no one knows what crimes Durham is looking into concerning 2016. Chalupa may very well be in his cross hairs.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DoJ released a statement where they stated they had nothing to do with this drug deal.
Click to expand...





.


----------



## PoliticalChic

WEATHER53 said:


> Almost zero testifying being accomplished because no one has witnessed anything.





It appears you have forgotten the Clarence Thomas-Anita Hill farrago....the Democrats came up with this one:

Thus, a new mantra for the Left was born:_"_ *“The nature of the evidence is irrelevant; it’s the seriousness of the charge that matters.”* Tom Foley, Democrat, Former Speaker of the House.


----------



## OKTexas

IM2 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say "Let the perp-walking begin!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it will begin.  Starting with Rudy and his band of criminals and it may even end up with Rump for contempt of Congress and a few other little tidbits that are definitely impeachable without a doubt.  But first, they go after Rudy and his band of criminals.  And that also involves Barr.  It's going to be a little tough for Barr filing charges while the NY Federal Court is trying him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass! Explain how the House can arrest a President? You need to stop doing mushrooms while posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The State can certainly arrest a President who is guilty of State Laws.  I haven't seen any stupid memos to that affect in any State Constitutions.  It would be backed by the courts just below the US Supreme Court where Rump isn't very popular.  And, yes, it would end up on the US Supreme Court Docket.  I would love to see that.  Not stupid Memo has the power of a law but you seem to think one does.  The Congress, if Rump is shown as a co-conspirator or the Individual 1 then they can turn it over to the lower courts and THEY  can instruct his arrest.  Bill Barr can just go fuck himself and the horse he rode in on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little commie, States have no authority to enforce federal law. So leave your fantasies in your head, we don't need to hear them.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A state can arrest a person that has committed a federal crime.
Click to expand...



Sure, if there's an outstanding federal warrant. They have no authority to enforce federal election law, which is what your comrade was referring to. Any more of his stupidity you want to buy into?

.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Jordan needs his ass kicked, lying bastard. All he does is filibuster.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen up, Kunta Kinte. Jim Jordan has White Privilege and that gives him authority to do what he's doing. You on the other had do not have that luxury. Now go feed the chickens and milk the cows. You have plantation work to do, boy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And this white boy thinks it's supposed to be some kind of insult being called kunta kente. Now go hang your clothes on the clothesline and go back into your trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...




You're proud of some fictional character from the book that Alex Haley plagerized????


Why????


More hand-wringing about your pretend slavery background.....????


Isn't it true the only cotton you ever picked was out of an aspirin bottle???


----------



## jc456

OldLady said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> You better come to terms with facts and not fantasy.
> 
> The Durham investigation turned criminal only a very short time after the start.  That means he has something, and he has something good.  It means there will be indictments, there will be charges, their will be criminal prosecutions.
> 
> The IG released a statement that he will testify to Congress on December 11th about his report.  That means his report will be out long before that so it can be read, redacted, and ready for presentation for such questioning.  If it favored Democrats, he wouldn't be expecting to be hauled into Congress to answer anything.  Apparently, he knows what his report shows are really going to piss of Piglosi, Schiff Face, and Shoemaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be another huge nothing-burger just like all the other alleged bombshells we never hear about again.  Even if, by chance, it does turn something up, nothing will happen to anyone involved.  Even Laura Ingraham said that last night when she was interviewing Congressman Chris Stewart about this report.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the people testifying have all been questioned and anything important has already been leaked and the pieces useful to each side's argument have already been quoted and circulated.  I wasn't about to read thousands of page of transcript, so I appreciate the public hearings.  I don't really trust the media to tell the whole story, so I wanted to hear it straight from the horse's mouth.  It would just be great if they didn't beat the testimony to death.  Last week's testimony was more interesting.
Click to expand...

like the transcript is out there.  why are they wasting our money? you should be outraged like me.


----------



## jc456

OldLady said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> The impeachment investigation is only a desperate attempt by the Democrats to distract from the investigation of the Bidens' activities in Ukraine.  Marie yovanovitch, the Ukraine ambassador Trump had dismissed testified that the Obama administration was also worried about what the Bidens were doing in Ukraine and tried to hide the facts from the public, and the impeachment inquiry is just a continuation of Obama's efforts to hide the facts about the Bidens.  Nancy Pelosi fought against impeachment right up until she became worried that the investigation of the Bidens would reveal the Bidens involvement in corruption in Ukraine and Obama's efforts to hide them even at the cost of a $1,000,000,000 bribe to Ukraine's very corrupt president, Poroshenko.
> 
> 
> 
> I watched Yovanovich's testimony, and she did NOT say all that.  She said there was "concern" of the appearance of conflict of interest.  Period.  The rest of it is all straight out of your lying mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  There was an obvious conflict of interest and she was coached on how to answer questions about the Bidens at her confirmation hearing in order to hide the facts from the Senate.  If there had been nothing to hide, there would have been no need to coach her on how to answer questions about the Bidens' activities in Ukraine.  Your opposition to the investigation of the Bidens betrays your own belief that the Bidens were involved in corrupt activities in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is coached prior to confirmation hearings.  I hate to disappoint you.  Anyway, when we get to the Biden investigations and hearings, bring that point up.
> Right now, we are talking about what TRUMP did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're just making things up about who is coached and on what subjects.  The discussion began with the Bidens' suspected involvement in corruption in Ukraine and all the nonsense going on in  the House is no more than an attempt to hide the facts about the Bidens as you well know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far, the only "nonsense" is the bullshit about the bidens suspected involvement in corruption in Ukraine.  The President should know better.  The rest of you?  Well, I don't know what your excuse is, but the President should know better.  He was TOLD that was already investigated and Hunter Biden had nothing to do with the investigation into Burisma, so why would VP Biden have any reason to stop it?  It makes NO SENSE and there is absolutely NOTHING but Russian propaganda to back it up.
Click to expand...

that obammmy was looking into and never finished. You know it wasn't completed right?


----------



## Olde Europe

IM2 said:


> Jim Jordan needs his ass kicked, lying bastard. All he does is filibuster.



Let's say, whatever good things may be said about the great States of California and Ohio, having saddled the House - and the nation - with Nunes and Jordan, respectively, is a big, fat pox on them.  With Trump's corruption by now clearly established, Californians and Ohioans really should have a very serious word among themselves.  If the public hearings establish nothing else, they do establish the need for that serious word.  That should help.


----------



## Ame®icano

IM2 said:


> Jim Jordan needs his ass kicked, lying bastard. All he does is filibuster.



And you're lying piece of shit.

Explain, how can he filibuster if he's time is limited to 5 minutes?


----------



## Ame®icano

Dragonlady said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like he got mad because he was left out of an event he thought he should be involved in
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in these hearings and since the day of the election is-
> The Revenge of the Feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep telling yourself that Bubba
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's all out in the open now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And has been since Trump thwarted the Left by releasing the transcript.
> 
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/Unclassified09.2019.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the transcript proves the shakes down.  I can't believe Trump was dumb enough to release it.  It's the ultimate smoking gun.
Click to expand...


Yeah. Yeah. Yeah. 

You wish.

Everything Trump does is a smoking gun. 

For three years now, that smoking gun still hasn't fired.


----------



## Ame®icano

Dragonlady said:


> Jim Jordan isn't asking questions, he's testfying and trying to get lies and conspiracy theories into the record.



Name one lie he told.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Ray From Cleveland said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like he got mad because he was left out of an event he thought he should be involved in
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in these hearings and since the day of the election is-
> The Revenge of the Feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep telling yourself that Bubba
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This truth is firmly self evident
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You boys have not been watching CNN today it seems. If you have been , you have clearly mastered the art of selective listening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody watches CNN.  There is a reason they are the last place cable news network.  But I did watch the inquiry today, and what I concluded is that.........
> 
> View attachment 290711
Click to expand...

Please share...where di you watch it?


----------



## Nostra

IM2 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say "Let the perp-walking begin!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it will begin.  Starting with Rudy and his band of criminals and it may even end up with Rump for contempt of Congress and a few other little tidbits that are definitely impeachable without a doubt.  But first, they go after Rudy and his band of criminals.  And that also involves Barr.  It's going to be a little tough for Barr filing charges while the NY Federal Court is trying him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass! Explain how the House can arrest a President? You need to stop doing mushrooms while posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The State can certainly arrest a President who is guilty of State Laws.  I haven't seen any stupid memos to that affect in any State Constitutions.  It would be backed by the courts just below the US Supreme Court where Rump isn't very popular.  And, yes, it would end up on the US Supreme Court Docket.  I would love to see that.  Not stupid Memo has the power of a law but you seem to think one does.  The Congress, if Rump is shown as a co-conspirator or the Individual 1 then they can turn it over to the lower courts and THEY  can instruct his arrest.  Bill Barr can just go fuck himself and the horse he rode in on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little commie, States have no authority to enforce federal law. So leave your fantasies in your head, we don't need to hear them.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A state can arrest a person that has committed a federal crime.
Click to expand...

That goes contrary to your ilk's stance on Sanctuary Cities.


----------



## depotoo

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in these hearings and since the day of the election is-
> The Revenge of the Feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that Bubba
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This truth is firmly self evident
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You boys have not been watching CNN today it seems. If you have been , you have clearly mastered the art of selective listening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody watches CNN.  There is a reason they are the last place cable news network.  But I did watch the inquiry today, and what I concluded is that.........
> 
> View attachment 290711
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please share...where di you watch it?
Click to expand...

Never heard of c-span or Fox or msnbc?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

IM2 said:


> Jim Jordan needs his ass kicked, lying bastard. All he does is filibuster.



He's limited to five minutes... perhaps your dumbfuck ass should learn filibuster

Fcking idiot


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Alert..The blond babe is back


----------



## Flash

Dragonlady said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Jordan needs his ass kicked, lying bastard. All he does is filibuster.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen up, Kunta Kinte. Jim Jordan has White Privilege and that gives him authority to do what he's doing. You on the other had do not have that luxury. Now go feed the chickens and milk the cows. You have plantation work to do, boy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jim Jordan has made an entire career out of ignoring and enabling behaviour of his buddies that odious.  Jordan saw nothing wrong when his co-workers abused and molested the students in his charge.  He doesn't recall anyone complaining about inappropriate touching.  So while his co-worker is now in jail, Jim Jordan is in Congress attacking the President's critics and enabling the criminal behaviour of his boss - again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's good at what he does, Dragonlady.  No need to get into pedophilia.
> His arguments aren't crazy, as opposed to Nunes' arguments, which are right off the wall.  IMO.
> I believe Trump needs to be fired, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A good loud mouthed liar is what Jordan is. And if he wants to personally attack people, his past is open to be attacked. Jordan was not a pedophile, what happened was that young men over 18 years of age were sexually assaulted. Trump does need to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jordan was prepared to stand by and allow a collegue to molest his students, and ignore their complaints.  That's "enabling", and allowed this pervert to continue to abuse the young men who Jordan was also responsible for guiding and protection.Since his election, Jordan is prepared to stand by and let Trump disobey court order preventing the separation of families, or attack a decorated career service officer in the service of Trump's re-election.
> 
> Jordan was corrupt when he was elected, and continues to behave as a corrupt politician.
Click to expand...



Is that like Shiffty Schiff standing by and not saying a thing about his business partner being a pedophile?


----------



## Ame®icano

OldLady said:


> Everyone is coached prior to confirmation hearings.  I hate to disappoint you.  Anyway, when we get to the Biden investigations and hearings, bring that point up.
> Right now, we are talking about what TRUMP did.



By the size of butthurt that flows thru you and rest of you leftists, it's easy to determine that Trump did nothing wrong.


----------



## Flash

*Somebody on TV just made a brilliant observation.*

*This impeachment hearing is nothing more than a big HR bitch session when a new boss takes over.   *


----------



## the other mike

Welcome back my friends to the show that never ends......


----------



## Ame®icano

OldLady said:


> _Where's the witness that says I heard Trump say to do the investigation into VP Biden and Burisma or you don't get squat,_
> That's tomorrow.  Sondland, apparently.



Biden's son worked for a corrupt company.
That's why it is so important for you to SHILL for Biden.


----------



## HaShev

If any whitehouse official or staff read these  PLEASE NOTE:
you guys need me SOOO BADDD!
 either by messenger, ear piece or in hearings as staff member whispering in counsels ear BECAUSE:
how do you not nail Volker's bias towards protecting Biden by:
Volker's comment that he knows Biden well and it makes him personally subjectively feel he could  never do anything innapropriate towards his then position.  That's an invitation to slam dunk the lob he gave the Minority Counsel.  I would have used that opportunity to remind him that Former President Bill Clinton, King Solomon, PRINCE Edward, (a president a king and a prince) all thought Epstein was a swell guy too and found out they never really knew what the guy was capable of.  So Ambassador Volker, are you with Biden 24/7 or were you with him and his family 24/7 to know the Bidens that well?  And at what point will you admit your subjective assumptive opinion that even shapes your opinion on thinking the Info given Guilliani was false or as Morrison called conspiracy theories, is actually a wrong and prideful conclusion, thus making your opinions on the info gathering wrong?  Will it be after hearing Biden himself admit his quid pro quo?  Why did that not question your own judgement or are you compromised to protect Biden?
MORRISON'S use of the word conspiracy is an accidental 
tell sign and wording used by opposition to legitimize questions and concerns which reveal his shaped opinion being formed and set up to protect Biden.
I smell some compromised officials who are using  scripted narratives.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Olde Europe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Jordan needs his ass kicked, lying bastard. All he does is filibuster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say, whatever good things may be said about the great States of California and Ohio, having saddled the House - and the nation - with Nunes and Jordan, respectively, is a big, fat pox on them.  With Trump's corruption by now clearly established, Californians and Ohioans really should have a very serious word among themselves.  If the public hearings establish nothing else, they do establish the need for that serious word.  That should help.
Click to expand...


I'm proud that Jordan is representing our state.  The only one that might have done a better job of this was Trey Gowdy.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Alert..The blond babe is back


There she is again....

I would let her be my Supreme Leader and would follow every command she utters to me. No limits whatsoever.


----------



## Ame®icano

HaShev said:


> If any whitehouse official or staff read these  PLEASE NOTE:
> you guys need me SOOO BADDD!
> either by messenger, ear piece or in hearings as staff member whispering in counsels ear BECAUSE:
> how do you not nail Volker's bias towards protecting Biden by:
> Volker's comment that he knows Biden well and it makes him personally subjectively feel he could  never do anything innapropriate towards his then position.  That's an invitation to slam dunk the lob he gave the Minority Counsel.  I would have used that opportunity to remind him that Former President Bill Clinton, King Solomon, PRINCE Edward, (a president a king and a prince) all thought Epstein was a swell guy too and found out they never really knew what the guy was capable of.  So Ambassador Volker, are you with Biden 24/7 or were you with him and his family 24/7 to know the Bidens that well?  And at what point will you admit your subjective assumptive opinion that even shapes your opinion on thinking the Info given Guilliani was false or as Morrison called conspiracy theories, is actually a wrong and prideful conclusion, thus making your opinions on the info gathering wrong?  Will it be after hearing Biden himself admit his quid pro quo?  Why did that not question your own judgement or are you compromised to protect Biden?
> MORRISON'S use of the word conspiracy is an accidental
> tell sign and wording used by opposition to legitimize questions and concerns which reveal his shaped opinion being formed and set up to protect Biden.
> I smell some compromised officials who are using  scripted narratives.



It goes like this.

Biden firing a prosecutor who just happens to be investigating his son's company is perfectly rational and didn't raise any red flags.
Trump reopening the investigation is immoral, corrupt and self serving.

Am I missing something? Oh wait...

Yes I told Ukraine that they need to be upfront with Trump that they are reopening investigations and digging into past corruption.
It is improper that one of those investigations are into Biden son's company.


----------



## froggy

What Joe Biden Actually Did in Ukraine


----------



## Nostra

Volker is destroying the entire Dimwinger impeachment farce.

Man, Schifferbrains is getting owned by his own STAR WITNESSES.


----------



## froggy

Volker and Morrison testified to how the phone call was just one data point in President Donald Trump's months-long campaign to strongarm Ukraine into delivering political dirt while holding up military aid and a White House meeting


----------



## froggy




----------



## Nostra

froggy said:


> Volker and Morrison testified to how the phone call was just one data point in President Donald Trump's months-long campaign to strongarm Ukraine into delivering political dirt while holding up military aid and a White House meeting


Link?


----------



## conserveguy877

The do nothing demos yet again keep wasting valuable time having another "impeachment" charade instead of trying fix our immigration problem. Trump looks better each day this "Inquiry" keeps dragging on. Almost like the Trump Russia Hoax charade all over again.


----------



## froggy

conserveguy877 said:


> The do nothing demos yet again keep wasting valuable time having another "impeachment" charade instead of trying fix our immigration problem. Trump looks better each day this "Inquiry" keeps dragging on. Almost like the Trump Russia Hoax charade all over again.


We need to get a recall for all their pay and benefits


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Man. These libs are digging themselves a hole deeper every day that it will hit China soon.

Are these 2 guys actually fleeing government careers because of this????

Don't care who they destroy. God is going to shoot lightning bolts up their A on Judgement DAY if not before.


----------



## OKTexas

froggy said:


> Volker and Morrison testified to how the phone call was just one data point in President Donald Trump's months-long campaign to strongarm Ukraine into delivering political dirt while holding up military aid and a White House meeting




You're a liar, both said Ukraine was unaware of the hold till 29 Aug.

.


----------



## jc456

Ame®icano said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Jordan needs his ass kicked, lying bastard. All he does is filibuster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're lying piece of shit.
> 
> Explain, how can he filibuster if he's time is limited to 5 minutes?
Click to expand...

Shhh you’re learning him


----------



## HaShev

Ame®icano said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> If any whitehouse official or staff read these  PLEASE NOTE:
> you guys need me SOOO BADDD!
> either by messenger, ear piece or in hearings as staff member whispering in counsels ear BECAUSE:
> how do you not nail Volker's bias towards protecting Biden by:
> Volker's comment that he knows Biden well and it makes him personally subjectively feel he could  never do anything innapropriate towards his then position.  That's an invitation to slam dunk the lob he gave the Minority Counsel.  I would have used that opportunity to remind him that Former President Bill Clinton, King Solomon, PRINCE Edward, (a president a king and a prince) all thought Epstein was a swell guy too and found out they never really knew what the guy was capable of.  So Ambassador Volker, are you with Biden 24/7 or were you with him and his family 24/7 to know the Bidens that well?  And at what point will you admit your subjective assumptive opinion that even shapes your opinion on thinking the Info given Guilliani was false or as Morrison called conspiracy theories, is actually a wrong and prideful conclusion, thus making your opinions on the info gathering wrong?  Will it be after hearing Biden himself admit his quid pro quo?  Why did that not question your own judgement or are you compromised to protect Biden?
> MORRISON'S use of the word conspiracy is an accidental
> tell sign and wording used by opposition to legitimize questions and concerns which reveal his shaped opinion being formed and set up to protect Biden.
> I smell some compromised officials who are using  scripted narratives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It goes like this.
> 
> Biden firing a prosecutor who just happens to be investigating his son's company is perfectly rational and didn't raise any red flags.
> Trump reopening the investigation is immoral, corrupt and self serving.
> 
> Am I missing something? Oh wait...
> 
> Yes I told Ukraine that they need to be upfront with Trump that they are reopening investigations and digging into past corruption.
> It is improper that one of those investigations are into Biden son's company.
Click to expand...

The majority counsel messed up by outting the fact the President was within his rights to be concerned over Ukraine's interference and since it was OK for the left to investigate Russia interference and claimed concern with any and all foreign interferences that opens up rights for our president investigating Ukraine interferences.
It's all about context, the left fail to keep in proper perspective and forget they declared it a necessity for Trump to look into, and we even have recordings of them blasting Trump when they thought he was not looking into election interference.
Oh yeah, that's right, ruleschanfe when it's the left being investigated, including the definition of obstruction when they want to fire Barr for investigating the starting source of the (illegal) false Russia conspiring charge.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

froggy said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The do nothing demos yet again keep wasting valuable time having another "impeachment" charade instead of trying fix our immigration problem. Trump looks better each day this "Inquiry" keeps dragging on. Almost like the Trump Russia Hoax charade all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> We need to get a recall for all their pay and benefits
Click to expand...

You see how these Dems are turning against these guys saying UNDER OATH...WATCH OUT!!!....Even Stalin would not approve


----------



## froggy

froggy said:


> Volker and Morrison testified to how the phone call was just one data point in President Donald Trump's months-long campaign to strongarm Ukraine into delivering political dirt while holding up military aid and a White House meeting


Just look at the disappointment in the face of the Democrat who's questioning Volker when he will not agree with him


----------



## conserveguy877

Persistence Of Memory said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The do nothing demos yet again keep wasting valuable time having another "impeachment" charade instead of trying fix our immigration problem. Trump looks better each day this "Inquiry" keeps dragging on. Almost like the Trump Russia Hoax charade all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> We need to get a recall for all their pay and benefits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see how these Dems are turning against these guys saying UNDER OATH...WATCH OUT!!!....Even Stalin would not approve
Click to expand...


Worst part is these idiots like Schiff keep circling around and around delaying time.


----------



## HaShev

froggy said:


> Volker and Morrison testified to how the phone call was just one data point in President Donald Trump's months-long campaign to strongarm Ukraine into delivering political dirt while holding up military aid and a White House meeting


And I heard Volker admit his bias on Biden that clouded his opinion on the info Guiliani was getting.
Volker said Biden would never compromise his position, so is he saying that even with Biden's own Quid Pro Quo admission?  If so then Volker is a tainted witness protecting corruption of a friend.
Renember Volker and Morrison are protecting this man pictured below, and using leftist narrative that Biden corruption is conspiracy instead of "legitimate concern" that the former fired ambassador's witness testimony admited.




*GIF edited*


----------



## Sandy Shanks

*Impeachment Hearings Live Updates: Republicans Question Vindman’s Loyalty*

Republicans, as usual, cannot challenge the evidence against Trump so they attack the integrity of the witness. 

The top Ukraine expert at the National Security Council, Colonel Alexander S. Vindman, testified that Trump’s call with Ukraine’s president in which Trump asked for investigations of former Vice President Joseph R. Biden Jr. was “inappropriate” and “a partisan play.”

Representative Jim Jordan of Ohio cited critical comments about Colonel Vindman’s judgment from two other impeachment witnesses, Timothy Morrison and Fiona Hill, Vindman’s former boss at the National Security Council.

“Any idea why they have those impressions?” Mr. Jordan inquired.

“Alex is a top one percent military officer and the best army officer I have worked with in my 15 years of government service,” Vindman said, quoting Hill. “He is brilliant, unflappable, and exercises excellent judgment.”

Republicans also pressed Colonel Vindman, an American citizen and Army officer who was born in Ukraine, about how Oleksandr Danylyuk, the director of Ukraine’s national security council, had approached him three times to offer him the job of defense minister in Kiev.

This as if, because the Ukrainians offered Vindman a job three times, has something to do with Vindman's loyalty. In defending their guilty President, Republicans are reaching. Vindman confirmed the offers and testified that he repeatedly declined, dismissing the idea out of hand and reporting the approaches to his superiors and to counterintelligence officials.

“Every single time, I dismissed it,” he said, adding that “I’m an American. I came here when I was a toddler. And I immediately dismissed these offers, did not entertain them.”


----------



## Jitss617

Omg this is so boring


----------



## Sandy Shanks

Republicans spent most of the day avoiding the testimony of the witnesses, providing their own testimony, attacking the media, and attacking the integrity of the Democrat's witnesses, Jennifer Williams and Colonel Alex Vindman.

In the afternoon the Intelligence Committee dealt with the Republican witnesses, Kurt Volker and Tim Morrison. They basically substantiated the reasons for the impeachment inquiry.

Volker offered very different testimony on Tuesday than he did when he spoke behind closed doors with House impeachment investigators.

"Since these events, and since I gave my testimony on October 3, a great deal of additional information and perspectives have come to light," Volker told the House Intelligence Committee.

Volker said in his October testimony that any conversations with the Ukrainians about making an announcement on the opening of an investigation into the Bidens had ended in August. But on Tuesday, Volker acknowledged that US Ambassador to the European Union Gordon Sondland had told a top Ukrainian official on September 1 that he believed* the military aid was tied to the announcement of an investigation*.

In an eyebrow-raising text he sent to a Ukrainian official Volker wrote “*assuming President Z convinces trump he will investigate / ‘get to the bottom of what happened’ in 2016, we will nail down date for visit to Washington*.”

Timothy Morrison, who recently quit as the senior director for Europe and Ukraine at the National Security Council, said he did not think the President’s July 25 call with President Volodymyr Zelensky of Ukraine was inherently wrong or illegal, but *feared it would ignite a political storm if it became public*.

“I feared at the time of the call on July 25 how its disclosure would play in Washington’s climate,” he said. “My fears have been realized. *I understand the gravity of these proceedings, but I beg you not to lose sight of the military conflict underway in Ukraine today.*”

These are *Republican *witnesses. The Democratic leadership can only thank Nunes, Jordon, and the rest of Trump's defense team.


----------



## Nostra

HOLY COW!!!!!!!!!!!

These Schifferbrain's STAR WITNESSES are destroying him, and the idiots on the committee............NOW UP! Crayon Eating Smalwell.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Daryl Hunt said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astrostar said:
> 
> 
> 
> The testimony yesterday of witnesses and patriots Ambassadors Taylor and Kent is that they disclosed a lunch time cell phone conversation between Trump and Ambassador Sondland where it is very obvious that Trump is more interested in investigation the Bidens then he is in rendering aid to Ukraine.  This is not only devastating to Trump but also to Sondland, since he failed to disclose this conversation with Trump at his closed door hearing.  Sondland is to testify next week.  IT WILL BE FASCINATING TO SEE THE STEPS TRUMP & CO WILL TAKE TO KEEP HIM FROM TESTIFYING.
> 
> And, most importantly, this will serve as notice to other Trump sycophants that when questioned by the Democrats, if they avoid disclosing everything they know about Trump's crimes, retribution awaits them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can't not show up to testify.
> 
> If he doesn't show up he will probably be facing perjury and obstruction of justice charges.
> 
> He's being given one more chance to be honest. He would be very stupid to not take it and be honest.
> 
> I doubt he would want to end up in prison like other people who work with trump.
> 
> It would be very ironic if he did end up in prison. He would have effectively paid trump a million dollars to go to prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is going to end up in prison for not performing in the Dem circus in the House.  All the House can do is refer the case to the DoJ for prosecution, and the DoJ will decline to prosecute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can take it to a lower Federal Court to issue the arrest orders.  And if the DOJ won't do it, the US Marshals will.  The Biggest job that a US Marshal has is to arrest and escort people into the Federal Court System so that the Court System can deal with them.  Now, if the DOJ (meaning Barr) want's to try and stop that, he has the option to take it to the Supreme Court.  But he's liable to find himself in a rather sticky situation when his own people start refusing to comply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the DoJ can decline to  prosecute and that will be the end of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barr isn't all of the DOJ.  Me thinks you doth gives him too much credit.  Not all DOJ levels are dishonest.  Otherwise, a lot of people that went to prison or have been indicted wouldn't have been.
Click to expand...

He is the AG and has the last word on everything the DoJ does.


----------



## Meister

Wow, I've seen burnt out light bulbs brighter than Swallwell.  Good grief, he made it so clear what
this inquiry is all about....partisan politics.
Russia is an enemy of the State, and Trumps talks to Putin....hence, Trump is guilty


----------



## Crepitus

eagle1462010 said:


> Let's sum up the Impeachment process to date.
> 
> Here we go.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

August West said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats will vote to impeach Trump
> The Senate will not remove Trump
> DC coxuckers get paid to play partisan politics instead of solving problems
> 
> 
> 
> A president using foreign aid money to shake down another country`s leader for personal favors is a problem. Should all presidents be allowed to do that or just Trump?
Click to expand...

Except that DID NOT HAPPEN. The aid was released weeks before the actual deadline to release it. The Ukrainian Government says they were never threatened and that at NO TIME did Trump threaten to with hold the aid. You people have hearsay and lies as evidence. You a KNOWN liar leading the investigation and have called witnesses that OPENLY testified they had NO KNOWLEDGE of any crime committed by Trump.


----------



## Sandy Shanks

This is from the transcript provided by the White House. This is what Trump told the Ukrainian president.

"*I would like you to do us a favor though.* *The other thing, there's a lot of.talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it ... It sounds horrible to me.*"

No hearsay, no second or third hand testimony, the quote above is straight from the horse's mouth.

So, is this.

At a recent briefing, White House chief of staff Mick Mulvaney blithely described quid pro quo. “What you’re describing is a quid pro quo,” asserted a reporter. “*We do that all the time,” replied Mulvaney. “Did he also mention to me the corruption related to the DNC server? Absolutely. No question about it. But that’s it. That’s why we held up the money … I have news for everybody: Get over it. There’s going to be political influence in *[Trump's]* foreign policy*.”


----------



## Sandy Shanks

*Impeachment Hearings Live Updates: Republicans Question Vindman’s Loyalty*

Republicans, as usual, cannot challenge the evidence against Trump so they attack the integrity of the witness.

The top Ukraine expert at the National Security Council, Colonel Alexander S. Vindman, testified that Trump’s call with Ukraine’s president in which Trump asked for investigations of former Vice President Joseph R. Biden Jr. was “inappropriate” and “a partisan play.”

Representative Jim Jordan of Ohio cited critical comments about Colonel Vindman’s judgment from two other impeachment witnesses, Timothy Morrison and Fiona Hill, Vindman’s former boss at the National Security Council.

“Any idea why they have those impressions?” Mr. Jordan inquired.

“Alex is a top one percent military officer and the best army officer I have worked with in my 15 years of government service,” Vindman said, quoting Hill. “He is brilliant, unflappable, and exercises excellent judgment.”

Republicans also pressed Colonel Vindman, an American citizen and Army officer who was born in Ukraine, about how Oleksandr Danylyuk, the director of Ukraine’s national security council, had approached him three times to offer him the job of defense minister in Kiev.

This as if, because the Ukrainians offered Vindman a job three times, has something to do with Vindman's loyalty. In defending their guilty President, Republicans are reaching. Vindman confirmed the offers and testified that he repeatedly declined, dismissing the idea out of hand and reporting the approaches to his superiors and to counterintelligence officials.

“Every single time, I dismissed it,” he said, adding that “I’m an American. I came here when I was a toddler. And I immediately dismissed these offers, did not entertain them.”

*Mod Note:  All copyrighted material must be linked to credit the source.  Also restrict the copy/paste to a small portion of the article... Sandy Shanks *


----------



## Sandy Shanks

Republicans spent most of the day avoiding the testimony of the witnesses, providing their own testimony, attacking the media, and attacking the integrity of the Democrat's witnesses, Jennifer Williams and Colonel Alex Vindman.

In the afternoon the Intelligence Committee dealt with the Republican witnesses, Kurt Volker and Tim Morrison. They basically substantiated the reasons for the impeachment inquiry.

Volker offered very different testimony on Tuesday than he did when he spoke behind closed doors with House impeachment investigators.

"Since these events, and since I gave my testimony on October 3, a great deal of additional information and perspectives have come to light," Volker told the House Intelligence Committee.

Volker said in his October testimony that any conversations with the Ukrainians about making an announcement on the opening of an investigation into the Bidens had ended in August. But on Tuesday, Volker acknowledged that US Ambassador to the European Union Gordon Sondland had told a top Ukrainian official on September 1 that he believed* the military aid was tied to the announcement of an investigation*.

In an eyebrow-raising text he sent to a Ukrainian official Volker wrote “*assuming President Z convinces trump he will investigate / ‘get to the bottom of what happened’ in 2016, we will nail down date for visit to Washington*.”

Timothy Morrison, who recently quit as the senior director for Europe and Ukraine at the National Security Council, said he did not think the President’s July 25 call with President Volodymyr Zelensky of Ukraine was inherently wrong or illegal, but *feared it would ignite a political storm if it became public*.

“I feared at the time of the call on July 25 how its disclosure would play in Washington’s climate,” he said. “My fears have been realized. *I understand the gravity of these proceedings, but I beg you not to lose sight of the military conflict underway in Ukraine today.*”

These are *Republican *witnesses. The Democratic leadership can only thank Nunes, Jordon, and the rest of Trump's defense team.

*Mod Note:  All copyrighted material must be linked to credit the source.  Also restrict the copy/paste to a small portion of the article... Sandy Shanks *


----------



## WEATHER53

Trump asked for nothing in return and had Biden even declared his canidacy at that point?


----------



## Missouri_Mike

WEATHER53 said:


> Trump asked for nothing in return and had Biden even declared his canidacy at that point?


I'm thinking why the hell would we care anyway?

If my tax dollars are being sent to foreign welfare countries I kinda want them to do some things we need them to. One of those things would be to provide the evidence our democrats are holding them hostage and enriching their kids in the process.


----------



## OKTexas

Sandy Shanks said:


> This is from the transcript provided by the White House. This is what Trump told the Ukrainian president.
> 
> "*I would like you to do us a favor though.* *The other thing, there's a lot of.talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it ... It sounds horrible to me.*"
> 
> No hearsay, no second or third hand testimony, the quote above is straight from the horse's mouth.
> 
> So, is this.
> 
> At a recent briefing, White House chief of staff Mick Mulvaney blithely described quid pro quo. “What you’re describing is a quid pro quo,” asserted a reporter. “*We do that all the time,” replied Mulvaney. “Did he also mention to me the corruption related to the DNC server? Absolutely. No question about it. But that’s it. That’s why we held up the money … I have news for everybody: Get over it. There’s going to be political influence in *[Trump's]* foreign policy*.”




You're a liar. This is what actually followed the word "though".

Mr. Trump responds, "I would like you to do us a favor though *because our country has been through a lot and Ukraine knows a lot about it. I would like you to find out what happened with this whole situation with Ukraine, they say Crowdstrike ... I guess you have one of your wealthy people... The server, they say Ukraine has it."*

Not "the other thing". You commies are crazy, it's so easy to catch you in your lies.

.


----------



## OKTexas

Sandy Shanks said:


> *Impeachment Hearings Live Updates: Republicans Question Vindman’s Loyalty*
> 
> Republicans, as usual, cannot challenge the evidence against Trump so they attack the integrity of the witness.
> 
> The top Ukraine expert at the National Security Council, Colonel Alexander S. Vindman, testified that Trump’s call with Ukraine’s president in which Trump asked for investigations of former Vice President Joseph R. Biden Jr. was “inappropriate” and “a partisan play.”
> 
> Representative Jim Jordan of Ohio cited critical comments about Colonel Vindman’s judgment from two other impeachment witnesses, Timothy Morrison and Fiona Hill, Vindman’s former boss at the National Security Council.
> 
> “Any idea why they have those impressions?” Mr. Jordan inquired.
> 
> “Alex is a top one percent military officer and the best army officer I have worked with in my 15 years of government service,” Vindman said, quoting Hill. “He is brilliant, unflappable, and exercises excellent judgment.”
> 
> Republicans also pressed Colonel Vindman, an American citizen and Army officer who was born in Ukraine, about how Oleksandr Danylyuk, the director of Ukraine’s national security council, had approached him three times to offer him the job of defense minister in Kiev.
> 
> This as if, because the Ukrainians offered Vindman a job three times, has something to do with Vindman's loyalty. In defending their guilty President, Republicans are reaching. Vindman confirmed the offers and testified that he repeatedly declined, dismissing the idea out of hand and reporting the approaches to his superiors and to counterintelligence officials.
> 
> “Every single time, I dismissed it,” he said, adding that “I’m an American. I came here when I was a toddler. And I immediately dismissed these offers, did not entertain them.”




Funny, of the 6 people listening in the situation room, the only person to express concern about the call, was Vidman. I guess we know who leaked to the CIA rat.

.


----------



## BluesLegend

WOW Schiff just told the world on live tv that WE ARE AT WAR WITH RUSSIA


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> This week, look for charges from the House to those that you think are going to be sending out those arrest warrants.  The House will be going through a lower Federal Court which has no real love for any of the criminals in the Whitehouse.  It hasn't been Barr and company that has done the prosecution of the criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, what you're saying is that the Democrats are going to go to court to stop an investigation from being reported to the AG and IG?  And you think a court will stop that?  You're out of your mind.  The House has 0 to do with a criminal investigation.  They are not part of it, and can't make themselves part of it.  It's not in their control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the House won't stop it but Co-conspirators really don't have a leg to stand on when they try and bust anyone of anything.  It becomes a conflict of interest very quickly. Yah, I know, Rump and his band of Criminals are pros at conflicts of interests but come January things should get very interesting.  And I doubt if Barr and his co-conspirators can get anything done that fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You better come to terms with facts and not fantasy.
> 
> The Durham investigation turned criminal only a very short time after the start.  That means he has something, and he has something good.  It means there will be indictments, there will be charges, their will be criminal prosecutions.
> 
> The IG released a statement that he will testify to Congress on December 11th about his report.  That means his report will be out long before that so it can be read, redacted, and ready for presentation for such questioning.  If it favored Democrats, he wouldn't be expecting to be hauled into Congress to answer anything.  Apparently, he knows what his report shows are really going to piss of Piglosi, Schiff Face, and Shoemaker.
> 
> Given the amount of people in the coupe, the first few subpoenaed into court will be the start of the dominos falling, and most people will do anything to avoid going to prison, because they all know that Trump has the next election almost blindfolded, and there will be no pardons for people that worked against him in the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do we know this?  Not with his approval rating.  And all that BS done, he won't be facing Biden afterall.  It looks like he's going to be facing Mayor Pete.   And Rumps backers wouldn't vote for Mayor Pete anyway even if Mayor Pete were endorsed by Rump, or would they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not.  But if we can both agree that Biden didn't stand a chance, then we can also agree that Trump holding up foreign military aid was not for personal gain, because Trump even knew (like most Americans) that Biden would likely not be his contender for the White House.  And BTW, Trump's approval rating is back up to 50%.
Click to expand...


Even Fox isn't giving him a 50% rating.  Sites like Breitbart does but that's a conspiracy site who will say just abut anything.  He's still running between 42 and 46 depending on what flavor the ice cream.  I made a prediction almost 2 eyars ago that Biden would not be and candidate.  It looks like I was right.  It would be some dark horse.  Mayor Pete may very well fulfill that prediction.  Even Warren is starting to sound more like Mayor Pete lately and less like Bernie.  Mayor Pete fills all the boxes for being a President.  The only thing that may stand in his way is that he's gay.  And after Rump, that's only a huge problem with the Rump Followers who wouldn't for for Jesus Christ if he ran against Rump.  If Bernie gives his support to Mayor Pete that means Mayor Pete will have almost total support of Women who really don't have a problem in that area.  Warren is NOT the choice of Women.  It's a tossup between Bernie and Mayor Pete.  Rump has a minority support of Women.  It all dpends on if Women will get out and vote.  

GEtting this back into perspective of the impeachment, I am watching a retransmission of it right now.  Most of the discussion by both sides is BS.  Here is my take.

IF Trump brought up the Ukrarians were asked to do an investigation of Biden by the Ukranians then the Professional Diplomats all find that that was wrong.  Even mentioning that in a conversation would be uncomfortable.  None of them said they would have been party to a Biden investigation in any way shape or form.  

And we all know it did happen.  You can spin it any way you want to but Rump should NEVER have even brought it up even as a favor.  He's done it before with Israel.  No matter what I think of the 4 outspoken Congress Women, he should have never asked for a favor from the Israeli Leader like that.  It's not Ukraines or Israels business.  We need to police out own.  If there is a crime, that's why we have the DOJ and our Court System.  The President of the United States has just too much Power over these countries to be asking for any kind of personal favor other than, maybe, what the best recipe for their favorite food.


----------



## froggy

How Much Do Members of Congress Really Get Paid?

 I want some money back these bozos been gettin paid for over three years and they haven't done nothing


----------



## Daryl Hunt

OKTexas said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it will begin.  Starting with Rudy and his band of criminals and it may even end up with Rump for contempt of Congress and a few other little tidbits that are definitely impeachable without a doubt.  But first, they go after Rudy and his band of criminals.  And that also involves Barr.  It's going to be a little tough for Barr filing charges while the NY Federal Court is trying him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass! Explain how the House can arrest a President? You need to stop doing mushrooms while posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The State can certainly arrest a President who is guilty of State Laws.  I haven't seen any stupid memos to that affect in any State Constitutions.  It would be backed by the courts just below the US Supreme Court where Rump isn't very popular.  And, yes, it would end up on the US Supreme Court Docket.  I would love to see that.  Not stupid Memo has the power of a law but you seem to think one does.  The Congress, if Rump is shown as a co-conspirator or the Individual 1 then they can turn it over to the lower courts and THEY  can instruct his arrest.  Bill Barr can just go fuck himself and the horse he rode in on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little commie, States have no authority to enforce federal law. So leave your fantasies in your head, we don't need to hear them.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A state can arrest a person that has committed a federal crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, if there's an outstanding federal warrant. They have no authority to enforce federal election law, which is what your comrade was referring to. Any more of his stupidity you want to buy into?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


They can arrest for State Laws.  And Rump has a few pending.  At some point, the State of NY may stop and just demand he face a court system in NY.  At that point, it becomes the problem where the US Marshals get involved.  They may be under the DOJ but their job is to apprehend and transport people for the court systems when it's required.  And when it's over state lines, it's their job to apprehend and transport and turn them over to the local authorities who will get them in front of the appropriate court system.  There is no State Memo that says they have to no arrest a sitting President.  Only a 40 year old Memo in the DOJ.  I would love to see that in from of the Supreme Court.  That's a memo, not a law.


----------



## Faun

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> This week, look for charges from the House to those that you think are going to be sending out those arrest warrants.  The House will be going through a lower Federal Court which has no real love for any of the criminals in the Whitehouse.  It hasn't been Barr and company that has done the prosecution of the criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, what you're saying is that the Democrats are going to go to court to stop an investigation from being reported to the AG and IG?  And you think a court will stop that?  You're out of your mind.  The House has 0 to do with a criminal investigation.  They are not part of it, and can't make themselves part of it.  It's not in their control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the House won't stop it but Co-conspirators really don't have a leg to stand on when they try and bust anyone of anything.  It becomes a conflict of interest very quickly. Yah, I know, Rump and his band of Criminals are pros at conflicts of interests but come January things should get very interesting.  And I doubt if Barr and his co-conspirators can get anything done that fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You better come to terms with facts and not fantasy.
> 
> The Durham investigation turned criminal only a very short time after the start.  That means he has something, and he has something good.  It means there will be indictments, there will be charges, their will be criminal prosecutions.
> 
> The IG released a statement that he will testify to Congress on December 11th about his report.  That means his report will be out long before that so it can be read, redacted, and ready for presentation for such questioning.  If it favored Democrats, he wouldn't be expecting to be hauled into Congress to answer anything.  Apparently, he knows what his report shows are really going to piss of Piglosi, Schiff Face, and Shoemaker.
> 
> Given the amount of people in the coupe, the first few subpoenaed into court will be the start of the dominos falling, and most people will do anything to avoid going to prison, because they all know that Trump has the next election almost blindfolded, and there will be no pardons for people that worked against him in the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do we know this?  Not with his approval rating.  And all that BS done, he won't be facing Biden afterall.  It looks like he's going to be facing Mayor Pete.   And Rumps backers wouldn't vote for Mayor Pete anyway even if Mayor Pete were endorsed by Rump, or would they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not.  But if we can both agree that Biden didn't stand a chance, then we can also agree that Trump holding up foreign military aid was not for personal gain, because Trump even knew (like most Americans) that Biden would likely not be his contender for the White House.  And BTW, Trump's approval rating is back up to 50%.
Click to expand...

You mean back up to 41%...

https://morningconsult.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/191151_crosstabs_POLITICO_RVs_v1_JB.pdf


----------



## froggy

Read the full text of Trump's conversation with the Ukrainian president

FYI


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, what you're saying is that the Democrats are going to go to court to stop an investigation from being reported to the AG and IG?  And you think a court will stop that?  You're out of your mind.  The House has 0 to do with a criminal investigation.  They are not part of it, and can't make themselves part of it.  It's not in their control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the House won't stop it but Co-conspirators really don't have a leg to stand on when they try and bust anyone of anything.  It becomes a conflict of interest very quickly. Yah, I know, Rump and his band of Criminals are pros at conflicts of interests but come January things should get very interesting.  And I doubt if Barr and his co-conspirators can get anything done that fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You better come to terms with facts and not fantasy.
> 
> The Durham investigation turned criminal only a very short time after the start.  That means he has something, and he has something good.  It means there will be indictments, there will be charges, their will be criminal prosecutions.
> 
> The IG released a statement that he will testify to Congress on December 11th about his report.  That means his report will be out long before that so it can be read, redacted, and ready for presentation for such questioning.  If it favored Democrats, he wouldn't be expecting to be hauled into Congress to answer anything.  Apparently, he knows what his report shows are really going to piss of Piglosi, Schiff Face, and Shoemaker.
> 
> Given the amount of people in the coupe, the first few subpoenaed into court will be the start of the dominos falling, and most people will do anything to avoid going to prison, because they all know that Trump has the next election almost blindfolded, and there will be no pardons for people that worked against him in the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do we know this?  Not with his approval rating.  And all that BS done, he won't be facing Biden afterall.  It looks like he's going to be facing Mayor Pete.   And Rumps backers wouldn't vote for Mayor Pete anyway even if Mayor Pete were endorsed by Rump, or would they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not.  But if we can both agree that Biden didn't stand a chance, then we can also agree that Trump holding up foreign military aid was not for personal gain, because Trump even knew (like most Americans) that Biden would likely not be his contender for the White House.  And BTW, Trump's approval rating is back up to 50%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even Fox isn't giving him a 50% rating.  Sites like Breitbart does but that's a conspiracy site who will say just abut anything.  He's still running between 42 and 46 depending on what flavor the ice cream.  I made a prediction almost 2 eyars ago that Biden would not be and candidate.  It looks like I was right.  It would be some dark horse.  Mayor Pete may very well fulfill that prediction.  Even Warren is starting to sound more like Mayor Pete lately and less like Bernie.  Mayor Pete fills all the boxes for being a President.  The only thing that may stand in his way is that he's gay.  And after Rump, that's only a huge problem with the Rump Followers who wouldn't for for Jesus Christ if he ran against Rump.  If Bernie gives his support to Mayor Pete that means Mayor Pete will have almost total support of Women who really don't have a problem in that area.  Warren is NOT the choice of Women.  It's a tossup between Bernie and Mayor Pete.  Rump has a minority support of Women.  It all dpends on if Women will get out and vote.
> 
> GEtting this back into perspective of the impeachment, I am watching a retransmission of it right now.  Most of the discussion by both sides is BS.  Here is my take.
> 
> IF Trump brought up the Ukrarians were asked to do an investigation of Biden by the Ukranians then the Professional Diplomats all find that that was wrong.  Even mentioning that in a conversation would be uncomfortable.  None of them said they would have been party to a Biden investigation in any way shape or form.
> 
> And we all know it did happen.  You can spin it any way you want to but Rump should NEVER have even brought it up even as a favor.  He's done it before with Israel.  No matter what I think of the 4 outspoken Congress Women, he should have never asked for a favor from the Israeli Leader like that.  It's not Ukraines or Israels business.  We need to police out own.  If there is a crime, that's why we have the DOJ and our Court System.  The President of the United States has just too much Power over these countries to be asking for any kind of personal favor other than, maybe, what the best recipe for their favorite food.
Click to expand...


We can agree or disagree whether what Trump asked for was right or wrong, but one thing that it's not, is grounds for impeachment.  

Since Trump has the right to ask anybody for anything, the commies are trying to attach the word "bribery" to it, as if Biden didn't do that when he was VP.  But bribery involves personally getting something back, which Trump didn't do for himself or the country.  

Polls are funny, because they always seem to favor the Democrats......that is up until a week before the election, then they start telling the truth so they can maintain credibility.  In the meantime,they are designed to try and convince people how the political atmosphere is, instead of just telling us what it is.  

So much like last time, you can hang your hat on the polls.  As for myself, I'm convinced people are much happier today with Trump than they were before him.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

toomuchtime_ said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can't not show up to testify.
> 
> If he doesn't show up he will probably be facing perjury and obstruction of justice charges.
> 
> He's being given one more chance to be honest. He would be very stupid to not take it and be honest.
> 
> I doubt he would want to end up in prison like other people who work with trump.
> 
> It would be very ironic if he did end up in prison. He would have effectively paid trump a million dollars to go to prison.
> 
> 
> 
> No one is going to end up in prison for not performing in the Dem circus in the House.  All the House can do is refer the case to the DoJ for prosecution, and the DoJ will decline to prosecute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can take it to a lower Federal Court to issue the arrest orders.  And if the DOJ won't do it, the US Marshals will.  The Biggest job that a US Marshal has is to arrest and escort people into the Federal Court System so that the Court System can deal with them.  Now, if the DOJ (meaning Barr) want's to try and stop that, he has the option to take it to the Supreme Court.  But he's liable to find himself in a rather sticky situation when his own people start refusing to comply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the DoJ can decline to  prosecute and that will be the end of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barr isn't all of the DOJ.  Me thinks you doth gives him too much credit.  Not all DOJ levels are dishonest.  Otherwise, a lot of people that went to prison or have been indicted wouldn't have been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the AG and has the last word on everything the DoJ does.
Click to expand...


Yes, if he wants to ride out the implications and do a lot of firing of good people and leave a hell of a lot of vacancies.  And piss off a whole bunch of Governors.  Even Barr isn't that stupid.


----------



## eagle1462010

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's sum up the Impeachment process to date.
> 
> Here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiotic thread premise – a ‘summary’ of something that hasn’t happened.
> 
> No one has been ‘impeached,’ including Trump.
Click to expand...

I'm Mocking the joke of investigation going on now.............It deserves to be mocked and all those who support it.

The Record books are amazed at this.............The longest Temper Tantrum for Losing in the History of this country.

BTW.............Hillary lost.........Get over it.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the House won't stop it but Co-conspirators really don't have a leg to stand on when they try and bust anyone of anything.  It becomes a conflict of interest very quickly. Yah, I know, Rump and his band of Criminals are pros at conflicts of interests but come January things should get very interesting.  And I doubt if Barr and his co-conspirators can get anything done that fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You better come to terms with facts and not fantasy.
> 
> The Durham investigation turned criminal only a very short time after the start.  That means he has something, and he has something good.  It means there will be indictments, there will be charges, their will be criminal prosecutions.
> 
> The IG released a statement that he will testify to Congress on December 11th about his report.  That means his report will be out long before that so it can be read, redacted, and ready for presentation for such questioning.  If it favored Democrats, he wouldn't be expecting to be hauled into Congress to answer anything.  Apparently, he knows what his report shows are really going to piss of Piglosi, Schiff Face, and Shoemaker.
> 
> Given the amount of people in the coupe, the first few subpoenaed into court will be the start of the dominos falling, and most people will do anything to avoid going to prison, because they all know that Trump has the next election almost blindfolded, and there will be no pardons for people that worked against him in the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do we know this?  Not with his approval rating.  And all that BS done, he won't be facing Biden afterall.  It looks like he's going to be facing Mayor Pete.   And Rumps backers wouldn't vote for Mayor Pete anyway even if Mayor Pete were endorsed by Rump, or would they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not.  But if we can both agree that Biden didn't stand a chance, then we can also agree that Trump holding up foreign military aid was not for personal gain, because Trump even knew (like most Americans) that Biden would likely not be his contender for the White House.  And BTW, Trump's approval rating is back up to 50%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even Fox isn't giving him a 50% rating.  Sites like Breitbart does but that's a conspiracy site who will say just abut anything.  He's still running between 42 and 46 depending on what flavor the ice cream.  I made a prediction almost 2 eyars ago that Biden would not be and candidate.  It looks like I was right.  It would be some dark horse.  Mayor Pete may very well fulfill that prediction.  Even Warren is starting to sound more like Mayor Pete lately and less like Bernie.  Mayor Pete fills all the boxes for being a President.  The only thing that may stand in his way is that he's gay.  And after Rump, that's only a huge problem with the Rump Followers who wouldn't for for Jesus Christ if he ran against Rump.  If Bernie gives his support to Mayor Pete that means Mayor Pete will have almost total support of Women who really don't have a problem in that area.  Warren is NOT the choice of Women.  It's a tossup between Bernie and Mayor Pete.  Rump has a minority support of Women.  It all dpends on if Women will get out and vote.
> 
> GEtting this back into perspective of the impeachment, I am watching a retransmission of it right now.  Most of the discussion by both sides is BS.  Here is my take.
> 
> IF Trump brought up the Ukrarians were asked to do an investigation of Biden by the Ukranians then the Professional Diplomats all find that that was wrong.  Even mentioning that in a conversation would be uncomfortable.  None of them said they would have been party to a Biden investigation in any way shape or form.
> 
> And we all know it did happen.  You can spin it any way you want to but Rump should NEVER have even brought it up even as a favor.  He's done it before with Israel.  No matter what I think of the 4 outspoken Congress Women, he should have never asked for a favor from the Israeli Leader like that.  It's not Ukraines or Israels business.  We need to police out own.  If there is a crime, that's why we have the DOJ and our Court System.  The President of the United States has just too much Power over these countries to be asking for any kind of personal favor other than, maybe, what the best recipe for their favorite food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can agree or disagree whether what Trump asked for was right or wrong, but one thing that it's not, is grounds for impeachment.
> 
> Since Trump has the right to ask anybody for anything, the commies are trying to attach the word "bribery" to it, as if Biden didn't do that when he was VP.  But bribery involves personally getting something back, which Trump didn't do for himself or the country.
> 
> Polls are funny, because they always seem to favor the Democrats......that is up until a week before the election, then they start telling the truth so they can maintain credibility.  In the meantime,they are designed to try and convince people how the political atmosphere is, instead of just telling us what it is.
> 
> So much like last time, you can hang your hat on the polls.  As for myself, I'm convinced people are much happier today with Trump than they were before him.
Click to expand...


The proper channel was for Rump to turn it over to the DOJ and have them open the investigation.  Again, a President has tremendous power over countries through foreign aid.  To even ask for a favor to have them "Look into a Political Rival" usually means, do it or else.  You can word it any way you wish but that's how it's going to come across.  In Mob Boss lingo that Rump speaks, that means Do it or Else.  He demonstrates that even with people that cross him in the United States.  So it or else.


----------



## froggy

So with the conversation between Trump  and the Ukraine president where was the wrong


----------



## Daryl Hunt

froggy said:


> So with the conversation between Trump  and the Ukraine president where was the wrong



If you can't see it then you never will.  Even after Rump is no longer in office.


----------



## froggy

Daryl Hunt said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So with the conversation between Trump  and the Ukraine president where was the wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't see it then you never will.  Even after Rump is no longer in office.
Click to expand...

 Apparently you can't see it because it's not there you're just going by what the dimmies have told


----------



## Zorro!

How did vets and enlisted people react to Lt. Col. Alexander Vindman’s ‘Don’t call me ma’am’ moment? 

“Multiple combat veterans have said they are livid at this attitude from Vindman, at his use of the uniform as a prop for the cameras, and at his obvious scheming against and insubordination towards his chain of command.”​


----------



## OKTexas

Daryl Hunt said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass! Explain how the House can arrest a President? You need to stop doing mushrooms while posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The State can certainly arrest a President who is guilty of State Laws.  I haven't seen any stupid memos to that affect in any State Constitutions.  It would be backed by the courts just below the US Supreme Court where Rump isn't very popular.  And, yes, it would end up on the US Supreme Court Docket.  I would love to see that.  Not stupid Memo has the power of a law but you seem to think one does.  The Congress, if Rump is shown as a co-conspirator or the Individual 1 then they can turn it over to the lower courts and THEY  can instruct his arrest.  Bill Barr can just go fuck himself and the horse he rode in on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little commie, States have no authority to enforce federal law. So leave your fantasies in your head, we don't need to hear them.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A state can arrest a person that has committed a federal crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, if there's an outstanding federal warrant. They have no authority to enforce federal election law, which is what your comrade was referring to. Any more of his stupidity you want to buy into?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can arrest for State Laws.  And Rump has a few pending.  At some point, the State of NY may stop and just demand he face a court system in NY.  At that point, it becomes the problem where the US Marshals get involved.  They may be under the DOJ but their job is to apprehend and transport people for the court systems when it's required.  And when it's over state lines, it's their job to apprehend and transport and turn them over to the local authorities who will get them in front of the appropriate court system.  There is no State Memo that says they have to no arrest a sitting President.  Only a 40 year old Memo in the DOJ.  I would love to see that in from of the Supreme Court.  That's a memo, not a law.
Click to expand...



Wow, great fantasy. The only State litigation against Trump personally, that I'm aware of, was just settled. Has your crystal ball made you aware of others?

.


----------



## Zorro!

DUKE NUKEM DROPS BIOLOGICAL BOMB! Eric Swallowswell farts on live television while pushing for Trump impeachment.

The _Babylon Bee_ is savage: “Democrat Finally Releases Something Of Substance.”


----------



## BluesLegend

Just another hoax concocted by Dem's and their gestapo in the liberal media. That Trump whooped their ass in 2016 is just too much for them to bare.


----------



## Zorro!

IMPEACHMENT’S JUST ANOTHER WORD FOR NOTHIN’ LEFT TO LOSE: Schiff Distorts Morrison Transcript, Omits Pro-Trump Parts.


----------



## Ame®icano

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the House won't stop it but Co-conspirators really don't have a leg to stand on when they try and bust anyone of anything.  It becomes a conflict of interest very quickly. Yah, I know, Rump and his band of Criminals are pros at conflicts of interests but come January things should get very interesting.  And I doubt if Barr and his co-conspirators can get anything done that fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You better come to terms with facts and not fantasy.
> 
> The Durham investigation turned criminal only a very short time after the start.  That means he has something, and he has something good.  It means there will be indictments, there will be charges, their will be criminal prosecutions.
> 
> The IG released a statement that he will testify to Congress on December 11th about his report.  That means his report will be out long before that so it can be read, redacted, and ready for presentation for such questioning.  If it favored Democrats, he wouldn't be expecting to be hauled into Congress to answer anything.  Apparently, he knows what his report shows are really going to piss of Piglosi, Schiff Face, and Shoemaker.
> 
> Given the amount of people in the coupe, the first few subpoenaed into court will be the start of the dominos falling, and most people will do anything to avoid going to prison, because they all know that Trump has the next election almost blindfolded, and there will be no pardons for people that worked against him in the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do we know this?  Not with his approval rating.  And all that BS done, he won't be facing Biden afterall.  It looks like he's going to be facing Mayor Pete.   And Rumps backers wouldn't vote for Mayor Pete anyway even if Mayor Pete were endorsed by Rump, or would they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not.  But if we can both agree that Biden didn't stand a chance, then we can also agree that Trump holding up foreign military aid was not for personal gain, because Trump even knew (like most Americans) that Biden would likely not be his contender for the White House.  And BTW, Trump's approval rating is back up to 50%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even Fox isn't giving him a 50% rating.  Sites like Breitbart does but that's a conspiracy site who will say just abut anything.  He's still running between 42 and 46 depending on what flavor the ice cream.  I made a prediction almost 2 eyars ago that Biden would not be and candidate.  It looks like I was right.  It would be some dark horse.  Mayor Pete may very well fulfill that prediction.  Even Warren is starting to sound more like Mayor Pete lately and less like Bernie.  Mayor Pete fills all the boxes for being a President.  The only thing that may stand in his way is that he's gay.  And after Rump, that's only a huge problem with the Rump Followers who wouldn't for for Jesus Christ if he ran against Rump.  If Bernie gives his support to Mayor Pete that means Mayor Pete will have almost total support of Women who really don't have a problem in that area.  Warren is NOT the choice of Women.  It's a tossup between Bernie and Mayor Pete.  Rump has a minority support of Women.  It all dpends on if Women will get out and vote.
> 
> GEtting this back into perspective of the impeachment, I am watching a retransmission of it right now.  Most of the discussion by both sides is BS.  Here is my take.
> 
> IF Trump brought up the Ukrarians were asked to do an investigation of Biden by the Ukranians then the Professional Diplomats all find that that was wrong.  Even mentioning that in a conversation would be uncomfortable.  None of them said they would have been party to a Biden investigation in any way shape or form.
> 
> And we all know it did happen.  You can spin it any way you want to but Rump should NEVER have even brought it up even as a favor.  He's done it before with Israel.  No matter what I think of the 4 outspoken Congress Women, he should have never asked for a favor from the Israeli Leader like that.  It's not Ukraines or Israels business.  We need to police out own.  If there is a crime, that's why we have the DOJ and our Court System.  The President of the United States has just too much Power over these countries to be asking for any kind of personal favor other than, maybe, what the best recipe for their favorite food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can agree or disagree whether what Trump asked for was right or wrong, but one thing that it's not, is grounds for impeachment.
> 
> Since Trump has the right to ask anybody for anything, the commies are trying to attach the word "bribery" to it, as if Biden didn't do that when he was VP.  But bribery involves personally getting something back, which Trump didn't do for himself or the country.
> 
> Polls are funny, because they always seem to favor the Democrats......that is up until a week before the election, then they start telling the truth so they can maintain credibility.  In the meantime,they are designed to try and convince people how the political atmosphere is, instead of just telling us what it is.
> 
> So much like last time, you can hang your hat on the polls.  As for myself, I'm convinced people are much happier today with Trump than they were before him.
Click to expand...


You underestimate the stupidity and partisanship of the average American. To most people politics is like a game of football, they will root for their team endlessly while somehow failing to realize that it isn’t really their team at all. 

Leftists love to act like they're enlightened intellectuals, but in truth the average democrat has the cognitive capacity of a chimpanzee. Not saying the average boomer ziopublican is much better, but still. Reality doesn’t matter in an era where journalists are all activists, headlines are more important than the actual body of an article and people think reaction gifs of negresses on Twitter constitutes a legitimate political debate.


----------



## Zorro!

President Trump is a Whistleblower — and the So-Called “Whistleblower” is a Spy.

“As the transcript of his phone call with Ukrainian President Zelensky shows, President Trump was attempting to expose alleged wrongdoing by former Vice President Biden, his son, former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and others. This means President Trump is a whistleblower –and the so-called ‘Whistleblower’ acted as a spy.”​


----------



## BluesLegend

Ame®icano said:


> Leftists love to act like they're enlightened intellectuals, but in truth the average democrat has the cognitive capacity of a chimpanzee.



^^^ nailed it


----------



## charwin95

The Original Tree said:


> *Related Material:
> 
> So we have the Clown Show, Schitt Show, a Witch Hunt in Search of a Crime, and meanwhile we have traitors like Strozk where we have actual evidence of him committing crimes, being Ignored by the media.
> 
> DOJ outlines slew of Strzok 'security violations,' says wife learned of affair through unsecured phone
> 
> And in another story being Ignored, it looks like Assange was essentially falsely imprisoned in a Bolivian Embassy to make it easy for The Deep State to keep track of him and arrest him the moment we could pressure The Embassy to kick him out.
> 
> Sweden drops investigation into alleged rape by Julian Assange*



Why do you ALWAYS lie? Always.  

Assange was never falsely imprisoned at the Bolivian embassy. He hide there for his own protection.


----------



## BluesLegend

CrusaderFrank said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once the Democrats vote to send this thing to the Senate, they better be ready for the witness list I'm sure the Republican leadership is assembling. This is where we'll find out if the rubber meats the road,
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why Pelosi will never let this go to the Senate
Click to expand...


Its just Dem's and the gestapo media trying to smear Trump before the 2020 election. You know, actual election interference which is the goddamn irony in this impeachment fiasco.


----------



## BluesLegend

eagle1462010 said:


> I'm Mocking the joke of investigation going on now.............It deserves to be mocked and all those who support it.
> 
> The Record books are amazed at this.............The longest Temper Tantrum for Losing in the History of this country.
> 
> BTW.............Hillary lost.........Get over it.



Yeah this is a category 10 sore loser meltdown. Dem's can't defeat Trump in 2020 and they are freaking out. I suppose it doesn't help that Trump mocks them daily re-triggering them.


----------



## eagle1462010

He spins them up like a top.........They deserve it.


----------



## BluesLegend

eagle1462010 said:


> He spins them up like a top.........They deserve it.



Its hilarious. Dem's have been trash talking Rep presidents for decades with complete immunity in the liberal media. Suddenly there's this guy Trump from NY who can out trash talk the Dem's and they are freaking out.


----------



## WEATHER53

No evidence nor witnesses because no one saw anything.
Lots of bruised egos from disobedient know it alls and a few tears.


----------



## Dick Foster

eagle1462010 said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once the Democrats vote to send this thing to the Senate, they better be ready for the witness list I'm sure the Republican leadership is assembling. This is where we'll find out if the rubber meats the road,
> 
> 
> 
> DOA in the Senate
Click to expand...

Not until a lot of demodummie and deep state bodies have piled up.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Ame®icano said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> You better come to terms with facts and not fantasy.
> 
> The Durham investigation turned criminal only a very short time after the start.  That means he has something, and he has something good.  It means there will be indictments, there will be charges, their will be criminal prosecutions.
> 
> The IG released a statement that he will testify to Congress on December 11th about his report.  That means his report will be out long before that so it can be read, redacted, and ready for presentation for such questioning.  If it favored Democrats, he wouldn't be expecting to be hauled into Congress to answer anything.  Apparently, he knows what his report shows are really going to piss of Piglosi, Schiff Face, and Shoemaker.
> 
> Given the amount of people in the coupe, the first few subpoenaed into court will be the start of the dominos falling, and most people will do anything to avoid going to prison, because they all know that Trump has the next election almost blindfolded, and there will be no pardons for people that worked against him in the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we know this?  Not with his approval rating.  And all that BS done, he won't be facing Biden afterall.  It looks like he's going to be facing Mayor Pete.   And Rumps backers wouldn't vote for Mayor Pete anyway even if Mayor Pete were endorsed by Rump, or would they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not.  But if we can both agree that Biden didn't stand a chance, then we can also agree that Trump holding up foreign military aid was not for personal gain, because Trump even knew (like most Americans) that Biden would likely not be his contender for the White House.  And BTW, Trump's approval rating is back up to 50%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even Fox isn't giving him a 50% rating.  Sites like Breitbart does but that's a conspiracy site who will say just abut anything.  He's still running between 42 and 46 depending on what flavor the ice cream.  I made a prediction almost 2 eyars ago that Biden would not be and candidate.  It looks like I was right.  It would be some dark horse.  Mayor Pete may very well fulfill that prediction.  Even Warren is starting to sound more like Mayor Pete lately and less like Bernie.  Mayor Pete fills all the boxes for being a President.  The only thing that may stand in his way is that he's gay.  And after Rump, that's only a huge problem with the Rump Followers who wouldn't for for Jesus Christ if he ran against Rump.  If Bernie gives his support to Mayor Pete that means Mayor Pete will have almost total support of Women who really don't have a problem in that area.  Warren is NOT the choice of Women.  It's a tossup between Bernie and Mayor Pete.  Rump has a minority support of Women.  It all dpends on if Women will get out and vote.
> 
> GEtting this back into perspective of the impeachment, I am watching a retransmission of it right now.  Most of the discussion by both sides is BS.  Here is my take.
> 
> IF Trump brought up the Ukrarians were asked to do an investigation of Biden by the Ukranians then the Professional Diplomats all find that that was wrong.  Even mentioning that in a conversation would be uncomfortable.  None of them said they would have been party to a Biden investigation in any way shape or form.
> 
> And we all know it did happen.  You can spin it any way you want to but Rump should NEVER have even brought it up even as a favor.  He's done it before with Israel.  No matter what I think of the 4 outspoken Congress Women, he should have never asked for a favor from the Israeli Leader like that.  It's not Ukraines or Israels business.  We need to police out own.  If there is a crime, that's why we have the DOJ and our Court System.  The President of the United States has just too much Power over these countries to be asking for any kind of personal favor other than, maybe, what the best recipe for their favorite food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can agree or disagree whether what Trump asked for was right or wrong, but one thing that it's not, is grounds for impeachment.
> 
> Since Trump has the right to ask anybody for anything, the commies are trying to attach the word "bribery" to it, as if Biden didn't do that when he was VP.  But bribery involves personally getting something back, which Trump didn't do for himself or the country.
> 
> Polls are funny, because they always seem to favor the Democrats......that is up until a week before the election, then they start telling the truth so they can maintain credibility.  In the meantime,they are designed to try and convince people how the political atmosphere is, instead of just telling us what it is.
> 
> So much like last time, you can hang your hat on the polls.  As for myself, I'm convinced people are much happier today with Trump than they were before him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You underestimate the stupidity and partisanship of the average American. To most people politics is like a game of football, they will root for their team endlessly while somehow failing to realize that it isn’t really their team at all.
> 
> Leftists love to act like they're enlightened intellectuals, but in truth the average democrat has the cognitive capacity of a chimpanzee. Not saying the average boomer ziopublican is much better, but still. Reality doesn’t matter in an era where journalists are all activists, headlines are more important than the actual body of an article and people think reaction gifs of negresses on Twitter constitutes a legitimate political debate.
Click to expand...


To be totally honest, I don't think most Americans follow politics.  But I do believe they lay all the credit--good or bad, on the US President.  

We have a booming economy, people bringing home more money from their paycheck, getting higher tax refunds, and most don't investigate as to why.  So they just assume the President is responsible for all their good fortunes, and will likely vote that way.  

Liberals read the polls, and just assume they are accurate.  They coincide with their environment.  I'm a liberal, most of my friends are liberal, most of my family are liberals, and so are al the people at Starbucks, therefore, most people in the country must be liberal.  So when they lose an election, the DNC and MSM create all kinds of fables as to how they really won, but were cheated somehow.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Daryl Hunt said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So with the conversation between Trump  and the Ukraine president where was the wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't see it then you never will.  Even after Rump is no longer in office.
Click to expand...


It's really hard to see something that was never really there.


----------



## Kilroy2

what does the transcript says

*Need a link for this. * Kilroy2


----------



## task0778

What I've seen is a whole lot of insinuations and innuendo, conjecture and supposition, but no hard facts or evidence.  If they had anything concrete we'd have heard of it long ago, but I think the truth is that they've got nothig and are hoping against hope somebody turns up something derogatory about Trump.  Even if it ain't true, I don't think the Dems give a shit about truth and justice.


----------



## Zorro!

Sen Johnson Letter Details His Ukraine Involvement, Says Key Witness is Anti-Trump, Leaker.

Lt. Col. Alexander Vindman, a National Security Council (NSC) official who publicly testified before Schiff’s kangaroo court Tuesday morning, maybe among the government bureaucrats who are coordinating against Trump “by leaking to the press and participating in the ongoing effort to sabotage his policies and, if possible, remove him from office.”

How does the US Code of Military Justice view officers trying to drive the CIC from office?

Johnson confirms that Vindman is a never-Trumper. He went after Vindman’s opening statement in the secret part of the Schiff committee:

Quotes from the transcript of Vindman’s opening remarks and his deposition reinforce this point and deserve to be highlighted.  Vindman testified that an “alternative narrative” pushed by the president’s personal attorney, Rudy Giuliani, was *“inconsistent with the consensus views of the” relevant federal agencies and was “undermining the consensus policy.*”​
The last line was significant in itself. There is no such thing as a consensus policy. Foreign policy comes from the President–it is a consensus of one:

Vindman’s testimony, together with other witnesses’ use of similar terms such as “our policy,” “stated policy,” and “long-standing policy” lend further credence to the point I’m making.   Whether you agree with President Trump or not, the Constitution vests the power of conducting foreign policy with the duly elected president.  American foreign policy is what the president determines it to be, not what the “consensus” of unelected foreign policy bureaucrats wants it to be.  If any bureaucrats disagree with the president, they should use their powers of persuasion within their legal chain of command to get the president to agree with their viewpoint.   In the end, if they are unable to carry out the policy of the president, they should resign.  They should not seek to undermine the policy by leaking to people outside their chain of command.​


----------



## Zorro!

Kilroy2 said:


> what does the transcript says
> 
> Trump
> 
> we do ·a lot for Ukraine. We spend a lot of effort and a lot.of time.
> the United States has been very very good to Ukraine. He talks about some server that belongs to the DNC that somehow ends up in Ukraine and Crowdstrike. Clearly he is watching to much FOX news and reading repub bloggers.  Why would Ukraine have that server? He then moves on to an investigation and the Bidens
> 
> He has laid out what the US does for them and also casting doubt on the Europeans wanting to do things for Ukraine thus who can you count on
> 
> Trump and the Ukraine Prez admits in the transcript that US is more of an important player than the EU
> 
> given the fact that Ukraine is up against Russia in Crimea and we know Russia has way more resources. Ukraine needs this aid. Yet we know that the aid is already on hold. Trump does not mention this.
> 
> The Ukrainian president even mentions the need for more Javelin missiles
> 
> clearly this is laying out what Ukrainian needs (the aid)
> 
> Trump
> I would like you to do us a favor though
> because our country has been through a lot and Ukraine knows a
> lot about it. I would like you to find out what happened with
> this whole situation with Ukraine
> 
> Trump is asking for a favor after setting up the guy with how much they need the US
> 
> The transcript clearly says that Trump he want him to meet with Rudy G
> 
> Rudy G is not a government official and is Trumps personal lawyer
> 
> Trump then talks about Biden and Biden's son and how Biden supposedly stop an investigation in Ukraine
> 
> Thus suggesting an investigation and then casually throws in the Biden's
> 
> This is what you can do for me restart an investigation that wasn't about Biden or Biden son but about this Ukrainian energy company being corrupt but he clearly mentions Biden
> 
> Repubs want to hold out that they eventually got the money and there was no quid pro quo
> 
> well part of the quid pro quo was them getting the money and assistance
> 
> and trump getting an investigation not because he is worried about some some Ukrainian energy company but dirt on the Biden's
> 
> Time line
> 
> April 25, 2019 Joe Biden announces he is running for president
> 
> July 3 the aid was on hold
> 
> July 10
> A meeting at the White House with Ukrainian officials is cut short when Gordon Sondland, the U.S. ambassador to the European Union, says he has an agreement with the acting White House chief of staff that Ukraine’s president would get a meeting with Trump if Ukraine agreed to launch investigations.
> 
> July 18
> In a secure call with national security officials, a staff member of the White House Office of Management and Budget announces there’s a freeze on Ukraine aid until further notice, based on a presidential order to the budget office.
> 
> Presidential order
> 
> July 25th the phone call to Ukraine's president
> 
> So he has already frozen the money yet he is bragging about the aid that the US provides
> 
> Catherine Croft, the special adviser for Ukraine at the State Department, says two Ukrainians reach out to her to ask about the status of the military assistance. She told lawmakers she couldn’t recall the exact dates, but believes the outreach took place before the Aug. 28 publication of a Politico article detailing the hold.
> 
> A whistleblower files a formal complaint addressed to Congress that details concerns over the July 25 phone call and the hold placed on the military aid. The complaint is withheld from congress.
> 
> late Aug
> Politico publishes details that the military aid to Ukraine is on hold, setting off a scramble among diplomats in Ukraine and the United States.
> 
> The lid is coming off
> William Taylor, the acting U.S. ambassador to Ukraine, testified that he did not know the aid had been withheld until after the Politico article appeared, when he started receiving “desperate” calls from Ukrainian officials.
> 
> “The minister of defense came to me,” he said. “I would use the word ‘desperate,’ to try to figure out why the assistance was held.”
> 
> Taylor said the minister thought if he spoke to Congress, or the White House, he could find out the reason and reassure them of whatever was necessary to get the aid. If the money wasn’t provided by Sept. 30, it would be lost.
> 
> Sept 9 the investigation begins
> allegations that Trump, his personal lawyer Rudy Giuliani, and possibly others, tried to pressure the Ukrainian government to help the president’s reelection campaign by digging up dirt on a political rival.
> 
> All of the sudden on Aug 11 the release on the aid is lifted
> The funds are suddenly released. Senate Republicans said that happened in part because Sen. Dick Durbin, an Illinois Democrat, threatened to block $5 billion in Pentagon spending for 2020 if the aid wasn’t given to Ukraine. They said the aid was held up while Trump looked into whether Zelenskiy was serious about fighting corruption. Taylor and other diplomats involved in Ukraine were not
> given a reason for the aid being released.
> Taylor said Ukraine’s president was planning to do an interview with CNN in which he would make a public statement on the investigations that Trump had pushed for.
> 
> Taylor was concerned about the interview and its potential to play into “domestic U.S. politics,” and on Sept. 13 asked Ukrainian officials about it.
> 
> The interview never happens and was cancelled by Ukraine's president
> 
> So they were about to announce an investigation that Trump had suggested in prime time in the US media. Yet since the aid being withheld, the call for a favor and the investigation were now in the spotlight. Oh never mind.
> 
> I thought trump was interested in this investigation about corruption and was withholding the aid.
> 
> But here we are in November and no investigation.
> 
> So clearly what happen Trump and his crew knew what he was going to be said and to prevent a total disaster they released the money.
> 
> Well I suppose NO quid pro quo would be a better argument for repubs
> 
> instead of the more serious issues of campaign finance law violations, bribery, extortion, and conspiracy


You want to impeach the President based on your mind-reading?  Never going to happen.  Oh well, you might impeach him, but the American People will never support removal based on hear-say and Democrat mind-reading and no treason, bribery or high crimes.  

Not to mention an inherently unfair process.  Even if you had crimes you would need an unquestionable bipartisan process and you guys have the Schiff Kangaroo Court.  You're screwed, it now comes down to how you will face up to that and extricate yourself from this tar baby.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> You better come to terms with facts and not fantasy.
> 
> The Durham investigation turned criminal only a very short time after the start.  That means he has something, and he has something good.  It means there will be indictments, there will be charges, their will be criminal prosecutions.
> 
> The IG released a statement that he will testify to Congress on December 11th about his report.  That means his report will be out long before that so it can be read, redacted, and ready for presentation for such questioning.  If it favored Democrats, he wouldn't be expecting to be hauled into Congress to answer anything.  Apparently, he knows what his report shows are really going to piss of Piglosi, Schiff Face, and Shoemaker.
> 
> Given the amount of people in the coupe, the first few subpoenaed into court will be the start of the dominos falling, and most people will do anything to avoid going to prison, because they all know that Trump has the next election almost blindfolded, and there will be no pardons for people that worked against him in the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we know this?  Not with his approval rating.  And all that BS done, he won't be facing Biden afterall.  It looks like he's going to be facing Mayor Pete.   And Rumps backers wouldn't vote for Mayor Pete anyway even if Mayor Pete were endorsed by Rump, or would they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not.  But if we can both agree that Biden didn't stand a chance, then we can also agree that Trump holding up foreign military aid was not for personal gain, because Trump even knew (like most Americans) that Biden would likely not be his contender for the White House.  And BTW, Trump's approval rating is back up to 50%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even Fox isn't giving him a 50% rating.  Sites like Breitbart does but that's a conspiracy site who will say just abut anything.  He's still running between 42 and 46 depending on what flavor the ice cream.  I made a prediction almost 2 eyars ago that Biden would not be and candidate.  It looks like I was right.  It would be some dark horse.  Mayor Pete may very well fulfill that prediction.  Even Warren is starting to sound more like Mayor Pete lately and less like Bernie.  Mayor Pete fills all the boxes for being a President.  The only thing that may stand in his way is that he's gay.  And after Rump, that's only a huge problem with the Rump Followers who wouldn't for for Jesus Christ if he ran against Rump.  If Bernie gives his support to Mayor Pete that means Mayor Pete will have almost total support of Women who really don't have a problem in that area.  Warren is NOT the choice of Women.  It's a tossup between Bernie and Mayor Pete.  Rump has a minority support of Women.  It all dpends on if Women will get out and vote.
> 
> GEtting this back into perspective of the impeachment, I am watching a retransmission of it right now.  Most of the discussion by both sides is BS.  Here is my take.
> 
> IF Trump brought up the Ukrarians were asked to do an investigation of Biden by the Ukranians then the Professional Diplomats all find that that was wrong.  Even mentioning that in a conversation would be uncomfortable.  None of them said they would have been party to a Biden investigation in any way shape or form.
> 
> And we all know it did happen.  You can spin it any way you want to but Rump should NEVER have even brought it up even as a favor.  He's done it before with Israel.  No matter what I think of the 4 outspoken Congress Women, he should have never asked for a favor from the Israeli Leader like that.  It's not Ukraines or Israels business.  We need to police out own.  If there is a crime, that's why we have the DOJ and our Court System.  The President of the United States has just too much Power over these countries to be asking for any kind of personal favor other than, maybe, what the best recipe for their favorite food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can agree or disagree whether what Trump asked for was right or wrong, but one thing that it's not, is grounds for impeachment.
> 
> Since Trump has the right to ask anybody for anything, the commies are trying to attach the word "bribery" to it, as if Biden didn't do that when he was VP.  But bribery involves personally getting something back, which Trump didn't do for himself or the country.
> 
> Polls are funny, because they always seem to favor the Democrats......that is up until a week before the election, then they start telling the truth so they can maintain credibility.  In the meantime,they are designed to try and convince people how the political atmosphere is, instead of just telling us what it is.
> 
> So much like last time, you can hang your hat on the polls.  As for myself, I'm convinced people are much happier today with Trump than they were before him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The proper channel was for Rump to turn it over to the DOJ and have them open the investigation.  Again, a President has tremendous power over countries through foreign aid.  To even ask for a favor to have them "Look into a Political Rival" usually means, do it or else.  You can word it any way you wish but that's how it's going to come across.  In Mob Boss lingo that Rump speaks, that means Do it or Else.  He demonstrates that even with people that cross him in the United States.  So it or else.
Click to expand...


Which is where the stupidity enters the debate.  Words mean things, and not what Democrats decide they mean at the time.  Now I know you've seen my multiple post of the definition of the word "favor" with the dictionary link of course. 

Rational people define the word as it is in the dictionary.  Leftists define the word in the way they see fit.  You replied with a perfect example of that.  Instead of the dictionary definition of favor, which is doing something out of good will, with no remuneration, the Democrats ignore all that, and claim what you just did: better do it or else; your military aid depends on it, and nothing of the sorts was ever said or hinted.  How many times have the Democrats in the hearings used the word "demand?"  There was never any demand.

Trump never asked for an investigation by Ukraine, he asked for a favor, which I defined above.  A demand (also in the dictionary) is an ultimatum, and Trump never did that either.  So what this impeachment is all about is the way Democrats are re-defining words.  And again, remember, if Democrats can create new definition of words, so can Republicans.


----------



## Zorro!

Democrats don’t want public to know origins of Ukraine investigation like they didn’t want public to know origins of Russia investigation.

Why are House Democrats stonewalling questions about the identity of the Trump-Ukraine whistleblower?​
Beyond a limited prohibition applying to the inspector general of the intelligence community, no law bars anyone, in politics, media, or anywhere else, from revealing the whistleblower’s identity.​
Should the whistleblower have connections to prominent Democrats, exposure of his identity could be embarrassing to the party. And perhaps most of all, reading through the impeachment investigation depositions that have been released so far, it’s clear that cutting off questions that could possibly relate to the whistleblower has also allowed Democrats to shut off any look at how the Trump-Ukraine investigation started. Who was involved? What actions did they take? Why did some government employees think President Trump’s July 25 call to Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky represented wrongdoing requiring congressional investigation?​
Democrats do not want the public to know. And in that, their position is familiar to anyone who has watched Washington for the last two years: The Democrats’ determination to cut off questions about the origins of the Trump-Ukraine investigation is strikingly similar to their determination to cut off questions about the origins of the Trump-Russia investigation. In both cases, they fought hard to keep secret the origins of investigations that have shaken the nation, deeply divided the electorate, and affected the future of the presidency.​
Democrats were rattled by Republican efforts to uncover the origins of the Trump-Russia investigation. The Steele dossier, the use of spies and informants to target the Trump campaign, the Carter Page wiretap, the murky start to the Crossfire Hurricane investigation — Democrats resisted GOP attempts to reveal them all. But in 2017 and 2018, Republicans controlled the House. Then-Chairman Devin Nunes used the power of the House Intelligence Committee to unearth key parts of the story. Nunes’ efforts eventually led to a Justice Department inspector general investigation whose results, expected in the coming weeks, could further damage the Democratic Trump-Russia storyline. And then there is the ongoing criminal investigation led by U.S. Attorney John Durham.​
But Democrats now control the House.​
Well, that needs to come to an end.


----------



## OKTexas

Kilroy2 said:


> what does the transcript says
> 
> *Need a link for this. * Kilroy2




Both Volker and Morrison said the less than two month delay of the aid had no effect on Ukraines defensive capabilities. And the Javelin missile sale was apart form that aid. 

.


----------



## blackhawk

This sums it up.


----------



## Faun

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we know this?  Not with his approval rating.  And all that BS done, he won't be facing Biden afterall.  It looks like he's going to be facing Mayor Pete.   And Rumps backers wouldn't vote for Mayor Pete anyway even if Mayor Pete were endorsed by Rump, or would they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not.  But if we can both agree that Biden didn't stand a chance, then we can also agree that Trump holding up foreign military aid was not for personal gain, because Trump even knew (like most Americans) that Biden would likely not be his contender for the White House.  And BTW, Trump's approval rating is back up to 50%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even Fox isn't giving him a 50% rating.  Sites like Breitbart does but that's a conspiracy site who will say just abut anything.  He's still running between 42 and 46 depending on what flavor the ice cream.  I made a prediction almost 2 eyars ago that Biden would not be and candidate.  It looks like I was right.  It would be some dark horse.  Mayor Pete may very well fulfill that prediction.  Even Warren is starting to sound more like Mayor Pete lately and less like Bernie.  Mayor Pete fills all the boxes for being a President.  The only thing that may stand in his way is that he's gay.  And after Rump, that's only a huge problem with the Rump Followers who wouldn't for for Jesus Christ if he ran against Rump.  If Bernie gives his support to Mayor Pete that means Mayor Pete will have almost total support of Women who really don't have a problem in that area.  Warren is NOT the choice of Women.  It's a tossup between Bernie and Mayor Pete.  Rump has a minority support of Women.  It all dpends on if Women will get out and vote.
> 
> GEtting this back into perspective of the impeachment, I am watching a retransmission of it right now.  Most of the discussion by both sides is BS.  Here is my take.
> 
> IF Trump brought up the Ukrarians were asked to do an investigation of Biden by the Ukranians then the Professional Diplomats all find that that was wrong.  Even mentioning that in a conversation would be uncomfortable.  None of them said they would have been party to a Biden investigation in any way shape or form.
> 
> And we all know it did happen.  You can spin it any way you want to but Rump should NEVER have even brought it up even as a favor.  He's done it before with Israel.  No matter what I think of the 4 outspoken Congress Women, he should have never asked for a favor from the Israeli Leader like that.  It's not Ukraines or Israels business.  We need to police out own.  If there is a crime, that's why we have the DOJ and our Court System.  The President of the United States has just too much Power over these countries to be asking for any kind of personal favor other than, maybe, what the best recipe for their favorite food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can agree or disagree whether what Trump asked for was right or wrong, but one thing that it's not, is grounds for impeachment.
> 
> Since Trump has the right to ask anybody for anything, the commies are trying to attach the word "bribery" to it, as if Biden didn't do that when he was VP.  But bribery involves personally getting something back, which Trump didn't do for himself or the country.
> 
> Polls are funny, because they always seem to favor the Democrats......that is up until a week before the election, then they start telling the truth so they can maintain credibility.  In the meantime,they are designed to try and convince people how the political atmosphere is, instead of just telling us what it is.
> 
> So much like last time, you can hang your hat on the polls.  As for myself, I'm convinced people are much happier today with Trump than they were before him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The proper channel was for Rump to turn it over to the DOJ and have them open the investigation.  Again, a President has tremendous power over countries through foreign aid.  To even ask for a favor to have them "Look into a Political Rival" usually means, do it or else.  You can word it any way you wish but that's how it's going to come across.  In Mob Boss lingo that Rump speaks, that means Do it or Else.  He demonstrates that even with people that cross him in the United States.  So it or else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is where the stupidity enters the debate.  Words mean things, and not what Democrats decide they mean at the time.  Now I know you've seen my multiple post of the definition of the word "favor" with the dictionary link of course.
> 
> Rational people define the word as it is in the dictionary.  Leftists define the word in the way they see fit.  You replied with a perfect example of that.  Instead of the dictionary definition of favor, which is doing something out of good will, with no remuneration, the Democrats ignore all that, and claim what you just did: better do it or else; your military aid depends on it, and nothing of the sorts was ever said or hinted.  How many times have the Democrats in the hearings used the word "demand?"  There was never any demand.
> 
> Trump never asked for an investigation by Ukraine, he asked for a favor, which I defined above.  A demand (also in the dictionary) is an ultimatum, and Trump never did that either.  So what this impeachment is all about is the way Democrats are re-defining words.  And again, remember, if Democrats can create new definition of words, so can Republicans.
Click to expand...

*"Instead of the dictionary definition of favor, which is doing something out of good will, with no remuneration, the Democrats ignore all that, and claim what you just did: better do it or else"*

Dumbfuck. Yeah, words do have meaning. Sadly, that eludes most of you rightards...

_"I would like you to do us a favor *though*..."_​


----------



## Meister

At the end of this day, it didn't go well for the democrats game being played.


----------



## The Purge

Report: Disaster For Dems as Alexander Vindman Admits He Made up Parts of Trump Call Summary

_Vindman admitted under oath that he made up elements of President Trump’s call with Ukranian President Volodymyr Zelensky in his official summary. Gee, sounds just like Adam Schiff, who also made up a call between the two leaders and then read it on national TV. Prior to the call, Vindman included a discussion about corruption in the talking points provided to the president but Trump did not use them in the call. The summary Vindman wrote after the call read included his corruption talking points that were never discussed. Adding those would certainly make the call seem more “ominous,” right? Especially because nobody thought President Trump would release the transcript._


----------



## WEATHER53

WEATHER53 said:


> No evidence nor witnesses because no one saw anything.
> Lots of bruised egos from disobedient know it alls and a few tears.


See my lawn maintainence  guy is the expert in grass, I don’t tell him how to do it.
BUT-if I tell him not to cut the grass and he does then even though he might know best, he is disobedient and less trustworthy and has made a problem for himself.


----------



## lennypartiv

g5000 said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine eventually got the aid.  There are no grounds for impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> They did not get the aid until the whistleblower complaint went public.
> If I shot at your head with the intention to kill you, and I missed, did I not commit a crime?
> That's the kind of illogic you are using.
Click to expand...

Illogic???


----------



## The Purge

Tweets of Retired U.S. Army Lt. Colonel Jim Hickman regarding LTC Alex Vindman
Twitter ^ | 10-31-2019 | U.S. Army Lt. Colonel Jim Hickman (Ret.)
Posted on 11/19/2019, 9:53:53 AM by servo1969

Retired U.S. Army Lt. Colonel Jim Hickman

LTC (R) Jim Hickman on Twitter

I know LTC Alex Vindman from a Combined US-Russian exercise called Atlas Vision 12 in Grafenwoher, GE.

He worked w/the Russian Embassy & I was assigned to the JMTC (Joint Multinational Training Command), w/in USAREUR (US Army Europe). He worked coordination w/the Russian 15th Peacekeeping Brigade, & I was in charge of all Simulations planning, as well as assisting the USAREUR Lead Planner as the Senior Military Planner.

The following account of LTC Vindman’s words & actions are completely accurate to the best of my recollection & have been corroborated by others.

We interacted on several different occasions throughout the planning cycle, but it was during the actual execution of the exercise, that we had an issue relevant to his recent testimony.

As stated earlier, Atlas Vision 12 was conducted at JMTC in the VBS2 (Virtual Battle Simulations 2) Classrooms for Simulation. Vindman, who was a Major at the time, was sitting in one of the classrooms talking to the US & Russian Soldiers, as well as the young Officers & GS Employees about America, Russia, & Obama.

He was apologetic of American culture, laughed about Americans not being educated or worldly, & really talked up Obama & globalism to the point of uncomfortable.

He would speak w/the Russian Soldiers & laugh as if at the expense of the US personnel. It was so uncomfortable & unprofessional, one of the GS employees came & told me everything above. I walked over & sat w/in earshot of Vindman, & sure enough, all was confirmed.

One comment truly struck me as odd, & it was w/respect to American’s falsely thinking they’re exceptional, when he said, “He [Obama] is working on that now.” And he said it w/a snide ‘I know a secret’ look on his face. I honestly don’t know what it meant, it just sounded like an odd thing to say.

Regardless, after hearing him bash America a few times in front of subordinates, Russians, & GS Employees, as well as, hearing an earful about globalization, Obama’s plan, etc…I’d had enough. I tapped him on the shoulder & asked him to step outside.

At that point I verbally reprimanded him for his actions, & I’ll leave it at that, so as not to be unprofessional myself. The bottom-line is LTC Vindman was a partisan Democrat at least as far back as 2012. So much so, junior officers & soldiers felt uncomfortable around him.

This is not your professional, field-grade officer, who has the character & integrity to do the right thing. Do not let the uniform fool you…he is a political activist in uniform. I pray our nation will drop this hate, vitriol & division, & unite as our founding fathers intended





I need to make a slight correction on my statement, it was actually Atlas Vision 13 when the incident occurred. I was thrown off, as the next year Russia invaded Crimea. Also, I was promoted to Chief, Regional, Joint & Combined Exercises Branch, USAREUR, over many exercises.


----------



## Faun

The Purge said:


> Tweets of Retired U.S. Army Lt. Colonel Jim Hickman regarding LTC Alex Vindman
> Twitter ^ | 10-31-2019 | U.S. Army Lt. Colonel Jim Hickman (Ret.)
> Posted on 11/19/2019, 9:53:53 AM by servo1969
> 
> Retired U.S. Army Lt. Colonel Jim Hickman
> 
> LTC (R) Jim Hickman on Twitter
> 
> I know LTC Alex Vindman from a Combined US-Russian exercise called Atlas Vision 12 in Grafenwoher, GE.
> 
> He worked w/the Russian Embassy & I was assigned to the JMTC (Joint Multinational Training Command), w/in USAREUR (US Army Europe). He worked coordination w/the Russian 15th Peacekeeping Brigade, & I was in charge of all Simulations planning, as well as assisting the USAREUR Lead Planner as the Senior Military Planner.
> 
> The following account of LTC Vindman’s words & actions are completely accurate to the best of my recollection & have been corroborated by others.
> 
> We interacted on several different occasions throughout the planning cycle, but it was during the actual execution of the exercise, that we had an issue relevant to his recent testimony.
> 
> As stated earlier, Atlas Vision 12 was conducted at JMTC in the VBS2 (Virtual Battle Simulations 2) Classrooms for Simulation. Vindman, who was a Major at the time, was sitting in one of the classrooms talking to the US & Russian Soldiers, as well as the young Officers & GS Employees about America, Russia, & Obama.
> 
> He was apologetic of American culture, laughed about Americans not being educated or worldly, & really talked up Obama & globalism to the point of uncomfortable.
> 
> He would speak w/the Russian Soldiers & laugh as if at the expense of the US personnel. It was so uncomfortable & unprofessional, one of the GS employees came & told me everything above. I walked over & sat w/in earshot of Vindman, & sure enough, all was confirmed.
> 
> One comment truly struck me as odd, & it was w/respect to American’s falsely thinking they’re exceptional, when he said, “He [Obama] is working on that now.” And he said it w/a snide ‘I know a secret’ look on his face. I honestly don’t know what it meant, it just sounded like an odd thing to say.
> 
> Regardless, after hearing him bash America a few times in front of subordinates, Russians, & GS Employees, as well as, hearing an earful about globalization, Obama’s plan, etc…I’d had enough. I tapped him on the shoulder & asked him to step outside.
> 
> At that point I verbally reprimanded him for his actions, & I’ll leave it at that, so as not to be unprofessional myself. The bottom-line is LTC Vindman was a partisan Democrat at least as far back as 2012. So much so, junior officers & soldiers felt uncomfortable around him.
> 
> This is not your professional, field-grade officer, who has the character & integrity to do the right thing. Do not let the uniform fool you…he is a political activist in uniform. I pray our nation will drop this hate, vitriol & division, & unite as our founding fathers intended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to make a slight correction on my statement, it was actually Atlas Vision 13 when the incident occurred. I was thrown off, as the next year Russia invaded Crimea. Also, I was promoted to Chief, Regional, Joint & Combined Exercises Branch, USAREUR, over many exercises.


How sad to see goose schlepping conservatives take their marching from President Bonespurs to attack a decorated veteran.


----------



## Ropey

When faun is sad?

I be glad.



Lieutenant General Keith Kellogg , an actual participant in the 'Call in Question' and not a hearsay witness releases statement.

"I heard nothing wrong or improper on the call. I had and have no concerns."

and

“Epstein did not kill himself!”






Nat Sec. Adv. Keith Kellogg Puts Out Statement on Trump Ukraine Call


----------



## The Purge

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tweets of Retired U.S. Army Lt. Colonel Jim Hickman regarding LTC Alex Vindman
> Twitter ^ | 10-31-2019 | U.S. Army Lt. Colonel Jim Hickman (Ret.)
> Posted on 11/19/2019, 9:53:53 AM by servo1969
> 
> Retired U.S. Army Lt. Colonel Jim Hickman
> 
> LTC (R) Jim Hickman on Twitter
> 
> I know LTC Alex Vindman from a Combined US-Russian exercise called Atlas Vision 12 in Grafenwoher, GE.
> 
> He worked w/the Russian Embassy & I was assigned to the JMTC (Joint Multinational Training Command), w/in USAREUR (US Army Europe). He worked coordination w/the Russian 15th Peacekeeping Brigade, & I was in charge of all Simulations planning, as well as assisting the USAREUR Lead Planner as the Senior Military Planner.
> 
> The following account of LTC Vindman’s words & actions are completely accurate to the best of my recollection & have been corroborated by others.
> 
> We interacted on several different occasions throughout the planning cycle, but it was during the actual execution of the exercise, that we had an issue relevant to his recent testimony.
> 
> As stated earlier, Atlas Vision 12 was conducted at JMTC in the VBS2 (Virtual Battle Simulations 2) Classrooms for Simulation. Vindman, who was a Major at the time, was sitting in one of the classrooms talking to the US & Russian Soldiers, as well as the young Officers & GS Employees about America, Russia, & Obama.
> 
> He was apologetic of American culture, laughed about Americans not being educated or worldly, & really talked up Obama & globalism to the point of uncomfortable.
> 
> He would speak w/the Russian Soldiers & laugh as if at the expense of the US personnel. It was so uncomfortable & unprofessional, one of the GS employees came & told me everything above. I walked over & sat w/in earshot of Vindman, & sure enough, all was confirmed.
> 
> One comment truly struck me as odd, & it was w/respect to American’s falsely thinking they’re exceptional, when he said, “He [Obama] is working on that now.” And he said it w/a snide ‘I know a secret’ look on his face. I honestly don’t know what it meant, it just sounded like an odd thing to say.
> 
> Regardless, after hearing him bash America a few times in front of subordinates, Russians, & GS Employees, as well as, hearing an earful about globalization, Obama’s plan, etc…I’d had enough. I tapped him on the shoulder & asked him to step outside.
> 
> At that point I verbally reprimanded him for his actions, & I’ll leave it at that, so as not to be unprofessional myself. The bottom-line is LTC Vindman was a partisan Democrat at least as far back as 2012. So much so, junior officers & soldiers felt uncomfortable around him.
> 
> This is not your professional, field-grade officer, who has the character & integrity to do the right thing. Do not let the uniform fool you…he is a political activist in uniform. I pray our nation will drop this hate, vitriol & division, & unite as our founding fathers intended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to make a slight correction on my statement, it was actually Atlas Vision 13 when the incident occurred. I was thrown off, as the next year Russia invaded Crimea. Also, I was promoted to Chief, Regional, Joint & Combined Exercises Branch, USAREUR, over many exercises.
> 
> 
> 
> How sad to see goose schlepping conservatives take their marching from President Bonespurs to attack a decorated veteran.
Click to expand...

I bet you said exactly the same thing about General Flynn, didnt you, Draft Dodger?


----------



## Faun

Ropey said:


> When faun is sad?
> 
> I be glad.
> 
> 
> 
> Lieutenant General Keith Kellogg , an actual participant in the 'Call in Question' and not a hearsay witness releases statement.
> 
> "I heard nothing wrong or improper on the call. I had and have no concerns."
> 
> and
> 
> “Epstein did not kill himself!”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat Sec. Adv. Keith Kellogg Puts Out Statement on Trump Ukraine Call


Thanks for letting me know I get under your skin.


----------



## The Purge

Vindman outs himself as source for whistleblower complaint



Vindman says he does not know the whistleblower’s identity, which conflicts with earlier testimony. More on this issue coming in subsequent stories. Adam Schiff stops Nunes from completing his question.



Nunes originally asked Vindman about whether he had shared the contents of the phone call between Trump and Ukraine President Zelensky with anyone outside the White House. In response Vindman stated “two people” and then named George Kent, and a person from the intelligence community. Then things get interesting. Vindman refuses to name the intelligence agency.




(Excerpt) Read more at citizenfreepress.com


----------



## Ropey

Faun said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> When faun is sad?
> 
> I be glad.
> 
> 
> 
> Lieutenant General Keith Kellogg , an actual participant in the 'Call in Question' and not a hearsay witness releases statement.
> 
> "I heard nothing wrong or improper on the call. I had and have no concerns."
> 
> and
> 
> “Epstein did not kill himself!”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat Sec. Adv. Keith Kellogg Puts Out Statement on Trump Ukraine Call
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me know I get under your skin.
Click to expand...


Your sadness sure does get under your skin, if nothing else.


----------



## WEATHER53

Stating you want to get under someone’s skin is admitting you are a troll and not centered in real discussion.


----------



## Faun

The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tweets of Retired U.S. Army Lt. Colonel Jim Hickman regarding LTC Alex Vindman
> Twitter ^ | 10-31-2019 | U.S. Army Lt. Colonel Jim Hickman (Ret.)
> Posted on 11/19/2019, 9:53:53 AM by servo1969
> 
> Retired U.S. Army Lt. Colonel Jim Hickman
> 
> LTC (R) Jim Hickman on Twitter
> 
> I know LTC Alex Vindman from a Combined US-Russian exercise called Atlas Vision 12 in Grafenwoher, GE.
> 
> He worked w/the Russian Embassy & I was assigned to the JMTC (Joint Multinational Training Command), w/in USAREUR (US Army Europe). He worked coordination w/the Russian 15th Peacekeeping Brigade, & I was in charge of all Simulations planning, as well as assisting the USAREUR Lead Planner as the Senior Military Planner.
> 
> The following account of LTC Vindman’s words & actions are completely accurate to the best of my recollection & have been corroborated by others.
> 
> We interacted on several different occasions throughout the planning cycle, but it was during the actual execution of the exercise, that we had an issue relevant to his recent testimony.
> 
> As stated earlier, Atlas Vision 12 was conducted at JMTC in the VBS2 (Virtual Battle Simulations 2) Classrooms for Simulation. Vindman, who was a Major at the time, was sitting in one of the classrooms talking to the US & Russian Soldiers, as well as the young Officers & GS Employees about America, Russia, & Obama.
> 
> He was apologetic of American culture, laughed about Americans not being educated or worldly, & really talked up Obama & globalism to the point of uncomfortable.
> 
> He would speak w/the Russian Soldiers & laugh as if at the expense of the US personnel. It was so uncomfortable & unprofessional, one of the GS employees came & told me everything above. I walked over & sat w/in earshot of Vindman, & sure enough, all was confirmed.
> 
> One comment truly struck me as odd, & it was w/respect to American’s falsely thinking they’re exceptional, when he said, “He [Obama] is working on that now.” And he said it w/a snide ‘I know a secret’ look on his face. I honestly don’t know what it meant, it just sounded like an odd thing to say.
> 
> Regardless, after hearing him bash America a few times in front of subordinates, Russians, & GS Employees, as well as, hearing an earful about globalization, Obama’s plan, etc…I’d had enough. I tapped him on the shoulder & asked him to step outside.
> 
> At that point I verbally reprimanded him for his actions, & I’ll leave it at that, so as not to be unprofessional myself. The bottom-line is LTC Vindman was a partisan Democrat at least as far back as 2012. So much so, junior officers & soldiers felt uncomfortable around him.
> 
> This is not your professional, field-grade officer, who has the character & integrity to do the right thing. Do not let the uniform fool you…he is a political activist in uniform. I pray our nation will drop this hate, vitriol & division, & unite as our founding fathers intended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to make a slight correction on my statement, it was actually Atlas Vision 13 when the incident occurred. I was thrown off, as the next year Russia invaded Crimea. Also, I was promoted to Chief, Regional, Joint & Combined Exercises Branch, USAREUR, over many exercises.
> 
> 
> 
> How sad to see goose schlepping conservatives take their marching from President Bonespurs to attack a decorated veteran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you said exactly the same thing about General Flynn, didnt you, Draft Dodger?
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

"Draft dodger?" Moi?

I was never old enough to be drafted, ya flaming retard. 

And what I said about Flynn was, _lock him up,_ when he became a convicted felon. I never attacked his service. You goose schlepping cultists can't even think for yourselves. That's why you need Trump. You need someone to do your thinking for you.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tweets of Retired U.S. Army Lt. Colonel Jim Hickman regarding LTC Alex Vindman
> Twitter ^ | 10-31-2019 | U.S. Army Lt. Colonel Jim Hickman (Ret.)
> Posted on 11/19/2019, 9:53:53 AM by servo1969
> 
> Retired U.S. Army Lt. Colonel Jim Hickman
> 
> LTC (R) Jim Hickman on Twitter
> 
> I know LTC Alex Vindman from a Combined US-Russian exercise called Atlas Vision 12 in Grafenwoher, GE.
> 
> He worked w/the Russian Embassy & I was assigned to the JMTC (Joint Multinational Training Command), w/in USAREUR (US Army Europe). He worked coordination w/the Russian 15th Peacekeeping Brigade, & I was in charge of all Simulations planning, as well as assisting the USAREUR Lead Planner as the Senior Military Planner.
> 
> The following account of LTC Vindman’s words & actions are completely accurate to the best of my recollection & have been corroborated by others.
> 
> We interacted on several different occasions throughout the planning cycle, but it was during the actual execution of the exercise, that we had an issue relevant to his recent testimony.
> 
> As stated earlier, Atlas Vision 12 was conducted at JMTC in the VBS2 (Virtual Battle Simulations 2) Classrooms for Simulation. Vindman, who was a Major at the time, was sitting in one of the classrooms talking to the US & Russian Soldiers, as well as the young Officers & GS Employees about America, Russia, & Obama.
> 
> He was apologetic of American culture, laughed about Americans not being educated or worldly, & really talked up Obama & globalism to the point of uncomfortable.
> 
> He would speak w/the Russian Soldiers & laugh as if at the expense of the US personnel. It was so uncomfortable & unprofessional, one of the GS employees came & told me everything above. I walked over & sat w/in earshot of Vindman, & sure enough, all was confirmed.
> 
> One comment truly struck me as odd, & it was w/respect to American’s falsely thinking they’re exceptional, when he said, “He [Obama] is working on that now.” And he said it w/a snide ‘I know a secret’ look on his face. I honestly don’t know what it meant, it just sounded like an odd thing to say.
> 
> Regardless, after hearing him bash America a few times in front of subordinates, Russians, & GS Employees, as well as, hearing an earful about globalization, Obama’s plan, etc…I’d had enough. I tapped him on the shoulder & asked him to step outside.
> 
> At that point I verbally reprimanded him for his actions, & I’ll leave it at that, so as not to be unprofessional myself. The bottom-line is LTC Vindman was a partisan Democrat at least as far back as 2012. So much so, junior officers & soldiers felt uncomfortable around him.
> 
> This is not your professional, field-grade officer, who has the character & integrity to do the right thing. Do not let the uniform fool you…he is a political activist in uniform. I pray our nation will drop this hate, vitriol & division, & unite as our founding fathers intended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to make a slight correction on my statement, it was actually Atlas Vision 13 when the incident occurred. I was thrown off, as the next year Russia invaded Crimea. Also, I was promoted to Chief, Regional, Joint & Combined Exercises Branch, USAREUR, over many exercises.
> 
> 
> 
> How sad to see goose schlepping conservatives take their marching from President Bonespurs to attack a decorated veteran.
Click to expand...



Fuck you coward, I've got more and higher awards than that asshole. Being in the military does not make him immune form scrutiny. Especially when he took exception to being called mister by a civilian and leaked the call to the CIA rat.

.


----------



## The Purge

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tweets of Retired U.S. Army Lt. Colonel Jim Hickman regarding LTC Alex Vindman
> Twitter ^ | 10-31-2019 | U.S. Army Lt. Colonel Jim Hickman (Ret.)
> Posted on 11/19/2019, 9:53:53 AM by servo1969
> 
> Retired U.S. Army Lt. Colonel Jim Hickman
> 
> LTC (R) Jim Hickman on Twitter
> 
> I know LTC Alex Vindman from a Combined US-Russian exercise called Atlas Vision 12 in Grafenwoher, GE.
> 
> He worked w/the Russian Embassy & I was assigned to the JMTC (Joint Multinational Training Command), w/in USAREUR (US Army Europe). He worked coordination w/the Russian 15th Peacekeeping Brigade, & I was in charge of all Simulations planning, as well as assisting the USAREUR Lead Planner as the Senior Military Planner.
> 
> The following account of LTC Vindman’s words & actions are completely accurate to the best of my recollection & have been corroborated by others.
> 
> We interacted on several different occasions throughout the planning cycle, but it was during the actual execution of the exercise, that we had an issue relevant to his recent testimony.
> 
> As stated earlier, Atlas Vision 12 was conducted at JMTC in the VBS2 (Virtual Battle Simulations 2) Classrooms for Simulation. Vindman, who was a Major at the time, was sitting in one of the classrooms talking to the US & Russian Soldiers, as well as the young Officers & GS Employees about America, Russia, & Obama.
> 
> He was apologetic of American culture, laughed about Americans not being educated or worldly, & really talked up Obama & globalism to the point of uncomfortable.
> 
> He would speak w/the Russian Soldiers & laugh as if at the expense of the US personnel. It was so uncomfortable & unprofessional, one of the GS employees came & told me everything above. I walked over & sat w/in earshot of Vindman, & sure enough, all was confirmed.
> 
> One comment truly struck me as odd, & it was w/respect to American’s falsely thinking they’re exceptional, when he said, “He [Obama] is working on that now.” And he said it w/a snide ‘I know a secret’ look on his face. I honestly don’t know what it meant, it just sounded like an odd thing to say.
> 
> Regardless, after hearing him bash America a few times in front of subordinates, Russians, & GS Employees, as well as, hearing an earful about globalization, Obama’s plan, etc…I’d had enough. I tapped him on the shoulder & asked him to step outside.
> 
> At that point I verbally reprimanded him for his actions, & I’ll leave it at that, so as not to be unprofessional myself. The bottom-line is LTC Vindman was a partisan Democrat at least as far back as 2012. So much so, junior officers & soldiers felt uncomfortable around him.
> 
> This is not your professional, field-grade officer, who has the character & integrity to do the right thing. Do not let the uniform fool you…he is a political activist in uniform. I pray our nation will drop this hate, vitriol & division, & unite as our founding fathers intended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to make a slight correction on my statement, it was actually Atlas Vision 13 when the incident occurred. I was thrown off, as the next year Russia invaded Crimea. Also, I was promoted to Chief, Regional, Joint & Combined Exercises Branch, USAREUR, over many exercises.
> 
> 
> 
> How sad to see goose schlepping conservatives take their marching from President Bonespurs to attack a decorated veteran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you said exactly the same thing about General Flynn, didnt you, Draft Dodger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> "Draft dodger?" Moi?
> 
> I was never old enough to be drafted, ya flaming retard.
> 
> And what I said about Flynn was, _lock him up,_ when he became a convicted felon. I never attacked his service. You goose schlepping cultists can't even think for yourselves. That's why you need Trump. You need someone to do your thinking for you.
Click to expand...

I had no idea I was talking to someone still in diapers!!!....pawn, YOU ARE MY ENTERTAINMENT!
ROTFLMFAO!!!!


----------



## Faun

Ropey said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> When faun is sad?
> 
> I be glad.
> 
> 
> 
> Lieutenant General Keith Kellogg , an actual participant in the 'Call in Question' and not a hearsay witness releases statement.
> 
> "I heard nothing wrong or improper on the call. I had and have no concerns."
> 
> and
> 
> “Epstein did not kill himself!”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat Sec. Adv. Keith Kellogg Puts Out Statement on Trump Ukraine Call
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me know I get under your skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your sadness sure does get under your skin, if nothing else.
Click to expand...

Funny meme.


----------



## Faun

WEATHER53 said:


> Stating you want to get under someone’s skin is admitting you are a troll and not centered in real discussion.


I'm here for entertainment. If you _think_ there's real discussion happening here, you're even more brain-dead than I thought.


----------



## Ropey

Faun said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> When faun is sad?
> 
> I be glad.
> 
> 
> 
> Lieutenant General Keith Kellogg , an actual participant in the 'Call in Question' and not a hearsay witness releases statement.
> 
> "I heard nothing wrong or improper on the call. I had and have no concerns."
> 
> and
> 
> “Epstein did not kill himself!”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat Sec. Adv. Keith Kellogg Puts Out Statement on Trump Ukraine Call
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me know I get under your skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your sadness sure does get under your skin, if nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny meme.
Click to expand...



This is even funnier.

Eric Swalwell denies farting on MSNBC Chris Matthews Show


----------



## The Purge

*Rep. Adam Schiff To Ukraine: Don’t Investigate Bidens*

*OANN ^ *| 11/19/2019 | OANN Newsroom

House Intel Chair Adam Schiff appears to be threatening Ukraine over its ongoing corruption probe of the Biden family. During the impeachment hearings on Tuesday, Schiff claimed Ukraine’s investigations into the Bidens could influence U.S. politics.

He suggested Ukraine should leave the Bidens alone.

“The real message to Ukraine — our U.S. policy message is: don’t engage in political investigations,” stated Schiff.

Republican lawmakers have suggested Democrats, rather than President Trump, have tried to pressure the foreign government.

“If the Democrats and the media are suddenly so deeply concerned about bribery, you would think they would take some interest in Burisma paying Hunter Biden $83,000 a month,” said Representative Devin Nunes. “And you think they would be interested in Joe Biden threatening to withhold U.S. loan guarantees unless the Ukrainians fired a prosecutor who is investigating Burisma — that would be a textbook example of bribery.”

----------

Ukraine doing exactly what Blow Job Clinton signed the treaty for...to investigate CORRUPTION.....GO UKRAINE!!!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Daryl Hunt said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another fairly accurate study was already given in here.  It showed that Rump received a larger amount of large campaign contributions from large women donations.  But when you looked at the totals, the small donations made up the lions share and went to the demos.  In fact, overall, Bernie took home the bacon with Mayor Pete coming in a close second.  I have no idea where they are getting the idea that there is a surge in Rumps suburban Women donations.  I guess Rush and Hannity just made it up and told them to say it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then let me tell you what's not made up:  Durham turned his investigation criminal.  The IG is going to testify to Congress about his report on Dec 11th, which means it will be out well beforehand in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Then commies are having their fun now, but our fun is just around the corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say "Let the perp-walking begin!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh it will begin.  Starting with Rudy and his band of criminals and it may even end up with Rump for contempt of Congress and a few other little tidbits that are definitely impeachable without a doubt.  But first, they go after Rudy and his band of criminals.  And that also involves Barr.  It's going to be a little tough for Barr filing charges while the NY Federal Court is trying him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass! Explain how the House can arrest a President? You need to stop doing mushrooms while posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The State can certainly arrest a President who is guilty of State Laws.  I haven't seen any stupid memos to that affect in any State Constitutions.  It would be backed by the courts just below the US Supreme Court where Rump isn't very popular.  And, yes, it would end up on the US Supreme Court Docket.  I would love to see that.  Not stupid Memo has the power of a law but you seem to think one does.  The Congress, if Rump is shown as a co-conspirator or the Individual 1 then they can turn it over to the lower courts and THEY  can instruct his arrest.  Bill Barr can just go fuck himself and the horse he rode in on.
Click to expand...


You must have flunked your high school civics or government classes, because most high school freshman are not that stupid.

Congressmen and Senators are immune from arrest when Congress is in session and also on their way to and from Congress.  You didn't know that either, did you?  You are such an incredible dumbass!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Daryl Hunt said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING that Biden may have done will undo what Trump has done. NOTHING
> 
> 
> 
> The Panel Of 'Witnesses' Was Asked Directly:
> "Was There Anything Impeachable In That Call ??"
> 
> View attachment 290504
> View attachment 290505
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because their job is not to determine impeachable behavior. That is the job of congress.
> 
> Why does the GOP have such a hard time understanding how the impeachment process works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what high crime, misdemeanor or treason is Trump accused of committing?  Libtards cannot even answer that question!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Denial of the facts is a bit tiring.  You keep asking the same BS question over and over and someone almost always gives you the answers.  Then you scream, BS while holding your hands over your ears screaming, "ALALALALALALA".  I suggest everyone just stop trying to explain it to this troll.
Click to expand...


Yet again, you deflect and don't provide an answer!  

What is the charge?  First it was abuse of power.  When that went south they tried extortion.  When that died on the vine , they went to bribery!  What is it going to be tomorrow, dumbass?

Have you gotten your talking points memo from Shiff-for-brains yet?


----------



## toobfreak

OKTexas said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does the transcript says
> *Need a link for this. * Kilroy2
> 
> 
> 
> Both Volker and Morrison said the less than two month delay of the aid had no effect on Ukraines defensive capabilities. And the Javelin missile sale was apart form that aid.
Click to expand...

I just gotta wonder.  Has anyone asked how all of this aid and terrible need with Ukraine that Trump so horribly disrupted with a few weeks delay might all have been different today had not Hillary and Obama pulled that Eastern Europe missile defense shield a few years ago???


----------



## OKTexas

toobfreak said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does the transcript says
> *Need a link for this. * Kilroy2
> 
> 
> 
> Both Volker and Morrison said the less than two month delay of the aid had no effect on Ukraines defensive capabilities. And the Javelin missile sale was apart form that aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just gotta wonder.  Has anyone asked how all of this aid and terrible need with Ukraine that Trump so horribly disrupted with a few weeks delay might all have been different today had not Hillary and Obama pulled that Eastern Europe missile defense shield a few years ago???
Click to expand...



No, because maobama could do no wrong.

.


----------



## The Purge

*Rep. Ratcliffe: Trump’s Alleged Bribery Mentioned ‘Zero Times’ In Impeachment Sworn Testimony*

*Daily Caller ^ *| November 19, 2019 

Republican Texas Rep. John Ratcliffe said during Tuesday’s impeachment hearing that the use of the accusation of “bribery” has only recently been leveled against President Donald Trump.



Ratcliffe said it was House Speaker Nancy Pelosi who started to refer to the president’s alleged bribery because it was more comprehensible to Americans than “quid pro quo.”

(snip)

Ratcliffe noted that the word bribery does appear once in the testimony — but not in relation to Trump. “In fact, in these 3,500 pages of sworn testimony in just these ten transcripts released thus far, the word bribery appears in these 3,500 pages exactly one time. Ironically is it appears in a description of not President Trump’s alleged conduct, it appears in a description of [former] Vice President Biden’s alleged conduct … ”


----------



## karpenter

Daryl Hunt said:
			
		

> Denial of the facts is a bit tiring.


Yep
They Got Trump By The Shorties Now !!


> Then you scream, BS while holding your hands over your ears screaming, "ALALALALALALA"


I Think That's "LALALALA..."

So,
Who's Your Favorite Impeachment 'Witness' So Far ??



HA-HAA !!


----------



## playtime

Ray From Cleveland said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to defend Trump on.
> 
> 
> Know who says so????
> 
> 
> 
> *“Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch Admits Having No Knowledge of Trump Criminal Activity*
> Former United States Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch admitted on Friday that she has no knowledge of President Donald Trump accepting bribes nor of the president being involved in any criminal activity.
> 
> “Do you have any information regarding the President of the United States accepting any bribes?” asked Rep. Chris Stewart (R-UT) of former Ambassador Yovanovitch.
> 
> “No,” replied Yovanovitch.
> 
> “Do you have any information regarding any criminal activity that the President of the United States has been involved with at all?” asked Rep. Stewart.
> 
> “No,” answered Yovanovitch.”
> Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch Admits Having No Knowledge of Trump Criminal Activity | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your face, boooooyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you know damn well that she is only a piece of the impeachable puzzle polchicky.
> 
> LOL!!!!!!!!   breitbart??????????
> 
> *Breitbart*
> _*Has this Media Source failed a fact check?*_ *LET US KNOW HERE.*
> 
> Share:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *QUESTIONABLE SOURCE*
> A questionable source exhibits _one or more_ of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no sourcing to credible information, a complete lack of transparency and/or is fake news. Fake News is the _deliberate attempt_ to publish hoaxes and/or disinformation for the purpose of profit or influence (Learn More). Sources listed in the Questionable Category _may_ be very untrustworthy and should be fact checked on a per article basis. Please note sources on this list _are not_ considered _fake news_ unless specifically written in the reasoning section for that source. See all Questionable sources.
> 
> 
> 
> *Overall, we rate Breitbart Questionable based on extreme right wing bias, publication of conspiracy theories and propaganda as well as numerous false claims.*
> *Detailed Report*
> Reasoning:* Extreme Right, Propaganda, Conspiracy, Failed Fact Checks*
> Country: *USA*
> World Press Freedom Rank: *USA 48/180
> Breitbart - Media Bias/Fact Check
> *
> _bite meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is no piece of the impeachable puzzle.  She can just testify that she was canned.
> What you people call evidence is hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is gonna start changing CONsiderably with tomorrow's testimony.  pence's aid is a first person witness to that 2nd call & then there's sondland.  whoooooweeeeeee that is gonna rock!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you're so convinced that their testimony is going to be damaging to Trump.  Why?  Because your left wing sources told you that.
Click to expand...


nooooooooooooo............. because they are first person witness'.  like i said.  the (R)s have been whining about 'hearsay'...  that's it's not legit testimony... yada yada yada...


----------



## playtime

OKTexas said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> well i know that if it were & president tinkles had the evidence to show it was, he sure as hell would do EVERYTHING he could to show the witch hunters how wrong they were.  he would hold a televised 'event' with spotlights, a red carpet, & probably make it a pay per view so he could make $$$ off it.
> 
> but none of that is gonna happen.  & we both know why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then maybe we can make a trade:  Ask the President for those witnesses, and in return, we get to question the whistleblower and the person he or she got their information from; the person that was listening on the phone.
> 
> Sound like a good deal to you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the WB is insignificant now.  on the streets, he would be the informant.  now pay close attention, ray ray & see if this makes sense.
> 
> A) if someone calls in a fire on 9-1-1 & the firemen show up & there indeed is a blaze, their job is to put out the fire; not go looking for who called it in.
> 
> B) the WB went thru proper protocol & gave all pertinent info -* including the names of the people who gave him/her the lowdown* to the IG who testified that the info was credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The ICIG had no authority to even take the report, much less do anything else with it. Presidential diplomatic calls do not fall under the authority or responsibility of the DNI as required.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong.
> 
> *Office of the Inspector General of the Intelligence Community’s Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints*
> 
> (September 30, 2019) The Office of the Inspector General of the Intelligence Community (ICIG) processes complaints or information with respect to alleged urgent concerns in accordance with the Intelligence Community Whistleblower Protection Act (ICWPA) and the ICIG’s authorizing statute. * With respect to the whistleblower complaint received by the ICIG on August 12, 2019, the ICIG processed and reviewed the complaint in accordance with the law. *
> 
> https://www.dni.gov/files/ICIG/Documents/News/ICIG News/2019/September 30 - Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints/ICIG Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should have read a bit further, from your link. My B/U
> 
> The law also required that the Complainant provide a complaint or information with respect to an “urgent concern,” which is defined, in relevant part, as: “*A serious or flagrant problem, abuse, violation of the law or Executive order, or deficiency relating to the funding, administration, or operation of an intelligence activity within the responsibility and authority of the Director of National Intelligence involving classified information, but does not include differences of opinions concerning public policy matters.” Id. § 3033(k)(5)(G)(i). *The Inspector General of the Intelligence Community determined that the Complainant alleged information with respect to such an alleged urgent concern.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


the WB went to congress with an urgent concern after his complaint was going to get buried.  when he/she did that - they were then instructed to go to the IG.


----------



## playtime

Daryl Hunt said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> (R) nutters need to move on from that tired old excuse.   if that happened, then y'all could finally stop bring up hillary everytime you hafta defend donny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this plan.
> 
> If the Democrats were actually clever.......they'd hold the hearings......*and then vote not to impeach.*
> 
> Why?
> a. they know the Republican Senate is a dead end for the ploy
> b. independent voters have made clear that they are sick of the charade
> c. the only hope is to damage Trump for the election....and they can see that it isn't working
> d. they realize that if it gets to the Senate.....the Republicans can recall not just the same 'witnesses'...and ask what they want
> and when they want....
> e. but they can call Schiff to testify!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they could one up the Senate by not impeaching Trump and saying they will leave it to the voters to decide.  However, that won't work. Trump would claim a victory stating it was another democrat witch hunt to discredit him.  I think the democrats have gone too far to back down now.
> 
> Also, there are a lot of witness yet to testify and there may be more.  Unlike last week's witnesses, the upcoming witnesses are much closer to Trump which means they could make things a lot worse for Trump such that a Senate acquittal might be impossible.  If republican senators see Trump as a looser, they will desert him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if the Leftists want the Republican Senate to question those witnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure a number of the witnesses will testify in the Senate trial.  Since this is a trial, Trump will be able to offer a defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the House, the Republicans can present witnesses of their own.  They have elected not only not present them but to try and block key witnesses from testifying.  There is a short list that should be forced to testify.  And this week, once they verify that crimes have been committed by these characters, the reasons that they say they are ammune to being supenened are going to be a wash.  You can't claim client privalege if you are committing a crime while doing it and Rudy is toast as is all the rest of his criminals.  And when they fall, expect others to fall as well including Barr.
Click to expand...


volker & morrison who testified yesterday were supposta be the (R)s witness' & saving grace.  but it didn't turn out that way...  volker not only praised biden for his work with ukraine, he also revised his previous testimony (claiming ignorance of the nature of the 'investigations' into corruption & acted accordingly to that ignorance, but admitted that once knowing the truth of the shake down - he would have acted differently in how he handled it.) & morrison who took the transcript & hid it in the super secure vault, was asked several times why didn't he go to his superior with it first, thus rejecting proper protocol---he couldn't answer it.


----------



## Lesh

karpenter said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great. Then go through that 5 hour video and give us the time stamp for the QUOTE you claim to have...
> 
> You lying c##t
> 
> 
> 
> I Gave You The Time Stamp Already
> With The Video, Post #177
> The "It Was Only Attempted Bribery" Defense
> *Again:*
> *3 Hours:**50 Minutes:01 Second*
> ^^ Can You See It Now ??
Click to expand...

I went to that time stamp and it's the beginning of the testimony.

YOU are full of shit


----------



## Olde Europe

playtime said:


> morrison who took the transcript & hid it in the super secure vault, was asked several times why didn't he go to his superior with it first, thus rejecting proper protocol---he couldn't answer it.



Not quite.  Morrison reported the call to White House lawyers - not because of the brazen, obvious corruption, but because it would be politically damaging if leaked.  Upon his (and Vindman's) report of the call, the White House lawyers hid away the transcript.  Morrison further testified that, when he looked for the transcript a day later, he couldn't find it.  He then inquired about its whereabouts and was told, it was on a code-word protected server to which he had no access.  Upon asking the White House lawyers why that was, he was allegedly told it was merely a clerical error.

The whining about "proper protocol" was aimed at Vindman, who reported the call to the lawyers without going to his superior (Morrison) first.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

depotoo said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that Bubba
> 
> 
> 
> This truth is firmly self evident
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You boys have not been watching CNN today it seems. If you have been , you have clearly mastered the art of selective listening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody watches CNN.  There is a reason they are the last place cable news network.  But I did watch the inquiry today, and what I concluded is that.........
> 
> View attachment 290711
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please share...where di you watch it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of c-span or Fox or msnbc?
Click to expand...

Are they reporting that the impeachment is a hoax?


----------



## OldLady

I suppose the Dems aren't happy that the President is being portrayed as a man who has been laboring under negative disinformation about Ukraine's involvement in the 2016 elections and Democrats and the Bidens, since they would like to prove the President is just plain politically motivated and thus Evil.  But we should all remember that the President is a narcissist.  Everything around him is filtered through HIMSELF.  If anyone was investigating his campaign manager Manafort, it was an attack on HIM.  If they said Russians were "helping" him win the campaign, that casts an aspersion on him winning fair and square.

So the Republicans now can try to prove that the President is just plain stupid, rather than evil, and he didn't do it to help his campaign.  Nice row to hoe.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Zorro! said:


> How did vets and enlisted people react to Lt. Col. Alexander Vindman’s ‘Don’t call me ma’am’ moment?
> 
> “Multiple combat veterans have said they are livid at this attitude from Vindman, at his use of the uniform as a prop for the cameras, and at his obvious scheming against and insubordination towards his chain of command.”​



Yah, just make it up as you go.  

*Twitchy*




hese media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes), publish misleading reports and omit reporting of information that may damage conservative causes. Some sources in this category may be untrustworthy

_In review, Twitchy does not produce original content, but rather provides conservative commentary around tweets. Headlines are often sensationalized to denigrate the left such as this: Biden campaign reminds top donors to ‘dig deep’ so Joe can keep chartering jets to run for president and warn people about climate change. This story links to a variety of Twitter users and the New York Times. The stories published on Twitchy always favor the right and routinely mock the left. When it comes to sourcing they usually cite conservative Twitter accounts such as from Breitbart or the NRA. They also source completely unknown Twitter users. The bottom line is Twitchy is only as accurate as the tweets they are sharing, which includes President Trump, who often tweets falsehoods. This is essentially a right wing propaganda website._


----------



## cnm

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> What is the charge? First it was abuse of power. When that went south they tried extortion. When that died on the vine , they went to bribery! What is it going to be tomorrow, dumbass?


No charges have been laid. From where are you getting your hysteria?


----------



## JoeMoma

News Flash:  Almost everything a politician does in office has to do with helping him win office again in the next campaign.  Also, the real reason the Dems are having impeachment hearings is to affect the elections in 2020 to their favor.  Hardly anyone believes that even if Trump is impeached by the House that he will be removed from office by the senate.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we know this?  Not with his approval rating.  And all that BS done, he won't be facing Biden afterall.  It looks like he's going to be facing Mayor Pete.   And Rumps backers wouldn't vote for Mayor Pete anyway even if Mayor Pete were endorsed by Rump, or would they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not.  But if we can both agree that Biden didn't stand a chance, then we can also agree that Trump holding up foreign military aid was not for personal gain, because Trump even knew (like most Americans) that Biden would likely not be his contender for the White House.  And BTW, Trump's approval rating is back up to 50%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even Fox isn't giving him a 50% rating.  Sites like Breitbart does but that's a conspiracy site who will say just abut anything.  He's still running between 42 and 46 depending on what flavor the ice cream.  I made a prediction almost 2 eyars ago that Biden would not be and candidate.  It looks like I was right.  It would be some dark horse.  Mayor Pete may very well fulfill that prediction.  Even Warren is starting to sound more like Mayor Pete lately and less like Bernie.  Mayor Pete fills all the boxes for being a President.  The only thing that may stand in his way is that he's gay.  And after Rump, that's only a huge problem with the Rump Followers who wouldn't for for Jesus Christ if he ran against Rump.  If Bernie gives his support to Mayor Pete that means Mayor Pete will have almost total support of Women who really don't have a problem in that area.  Warren is NOT the choice of Women.  It's a tossup between Bernie and Mayor Pete.  Rump has a minority support of Women.  It all dpends on if Women will get out and vote.
> 
> GEtting this back into perspective of the impeachment, I am watching a retransmission of it right now.  Most of the discussion by both sides is BS.  Here is my take.
> 
> IF Trump brought up the Ukrarians were asked to do an investigation of Biden by the Ukranians then the Professional Diplomats all find that that was wrong.  Even mentioning that in a conversation would be uncomfortable.  None of them said they would have been party to a Biden investigation in any way shape or form.
> 
> And we all know it did happen.  You can spin it any way you want to but Rump should NEVER have even brought it up even as a favor.  He's done it before with Israel.  No matter what I think of the 4 outspoken Congress Women, he should have never asked for a favor from the Israeli Leader like that.  It's not Ukraines or Israels business.  We need to police out own.  If there is a crime, that's why we have the DOJ and our Court System.  The President of the United States has just too much Power over these countries to be asking for any kind of personal favor other than, maybe, what the best recipe for their favorite food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can agree or disagree whether what Trump asked for was right or wrong, but one thing that it's not, is grounds for impeachment.
> 
> Since Trump has the right to ask anybody for anything, the commies are trying to attach the word "bribery" to it, as if Biden didn't do that when he was VP.  But bribery involves personally getting something back, which Trump didn't do for himself or the country.
> 
> Polls are funny, because they always seem to favor the Democrats......that is up until a week before the election, then they start telling the truth so they can maintain credibility.  In the meantime,they are designed to try and convince people how the political atmosphere is, instead of just telling us what it is.
> 
> So much like last time, you can hang your hat on the polls.  As for myself, I'm convinced people are much happier today with Trump than they were before him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The proper channel was for Rump to turn it over to the DOJ and have them open the investigation.  Again, a President has tremendous power over countries through foreign aid.  To even ask for a favor to have them "Look into a Political Rival" usually means, do it or else.  You can word it any way you wish but that's how it's going to come across.  In Mob Boss lingo that Rump speaks, that means Do it or Else.  He demonstrates that even with people that cross him in the United States.  So it or else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is where the stupidity enters the debate.  Words mean things, and not what Democrats decide they mean at the time.  Now I know you've seen my multiple post of the definition of the word "favor" with the dictionary link of course.
> 
> Rational people define the word as it is in the dictionary.  Leftists define the word in the way they see fit.  You replied with a perfect example of that.  Instead of the dictionary definition of favor, which is doing something out of good will, with no remuneration, the Democrats ignore all that, and claim what you just did: better do it or else; your military aid depends on it, and nothing of the sorts was ever said or hinted.  How many times have the Democrats in the hearings used the word "demand?"  There was never any demand.
> 
> Trump never asked for an investigation by Ukraine, he asked for a favor, which I defined above.  A demand (also in the dictionary) is an ultimatum, and Trump never did that either.  So what this impeachment is all about is the way Democrats are re-defining words.  And again, remember, if Democrats can create new definition of words, so can Republicans.
Click to expand...


When dealing with a Mobster, Doubleday doesn't apply and neither does Webster.  When a Crime Boss says, "Do me a favor" you had best damn well take it as an order "Or Else" face the consequences.  We aren't talking about sane law abiding people here.  We are talking about Mob Criminal Behavior.  And that is what we have allowed to become the President.  

When Rump asked for a favor from the Leader of Israel regarding the 4 "Outspoken" Democratic Females, he got it.  But the backlash made Israel back off and allow the one to visit her mother on the West Bank.  The Diplomatic Corp looked the other way.

But on this one, the Diplomatic Corp had had enough.  The Professional Diplomats aren't looking the other way.  But they are being truthful and professional all the way.  Unlike you and Rumps Sycopaphants (and Rump himself) they are sticking strictly with the facts.  Like their jobs, it's boring and not sensational to the public but their job is to keep things that way and to keep things running smoothly in the background.  Enter the Rump and Rudy carnie dog and pony side show.  What you are seeing is the diplomatic corp is saying, ENOUGH IS ENOUGH.  

Like more and more of us out are saying each and every day.  You can keep trying to cover for him but the more you do, the more likely that Mayor Pete will be the next President of the United States.


----------



## OldLady

Showtime.  Live, breaking news today: Latest national headlines, world news and more from CBSNews.com and watch the CBSN live news stream 24x7


----------



## Dragonlady

Sondland is changing his testimony and is now saying that everything he did, he did at Trump's request.  This is the problem with REAL conspiracies.  Sondland has seen that all of Trump's top people are either in jail or awaiting sentencing and he's not going to lay down for Trump.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/immi...ad0e44-f057-11e9-89eb-ec56cd414732_story.html

Yesterday we saw the Republican witnesses saying "Biden would never do anything corrupt for money", and the NSA guy, who saw "nothing wrong" with the July 25th phone call, nevertheless went to the lawyers about the call within an hour of its completion.  But only because he feared "leaks".  

In fact, although he thought the President did nothing wrong, Morrison went to the lawyers, at Bolton's direction, on three separate occasions.


----------



## OldLady

Schiff is putting the audience to sleep.  Let Sondland testify!

Nunes is calling the testimony "Story time."  Now he's bellyaching about the "Russian Hoax."  
He's lost it.


----------



## Zorro!

WHOLE LOTTA NOTHIN’: Ken Starr: Witnesses Haven’t Accused Trump of Breaking the Law: 

‘The idea it’s an impeachable offense is to me quite extreme, it’s extravagant.’​
“In fact, in these 3,500 pages of sworn testimony in just these ten transcripts released thus far, the word ‘bribery’ appears in these 3,500 pages exactly one time. And ironically, it appears not in a description of President Trump’s alleged conduct. It appears in the description of Vice President Joe Biden’s conduct.”​


----------



## Denizen

Sondland's opening statement is explosive. "Everybody knew". Pence, Pompeo, everybody.

Volker and Morrison will be rushing to revise their statements to avoid perjury charges.

The demand for lawyers by Trump associates will go through the roof.


----------



## HappyJoy

OldLady said:


> Schiff is putting the audience to sleep.  Let Sondland testify!
> 
> Nunes is calling the testimony "Story time."  Now he's bellyaching about the "Russian Hoax."
> He's lost it.



Nunes has pretty much said the same thing every day. Basically, off topic from the hearings at hand.


----------



## Zorro!

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we know this?  Not with his approval rating.  And all that BS done, he won't be facing Biden afterall.  It looks like he's going to be facing Mayor Pete.   And Rumps backers wouldn't vote for Mayor Pete anyway even if Mayor Pete were endorsed by Rump, or would they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not.  But if we can both agree that Biden didn't stand a chance, then we can also agree that Trump holding up foreign military aid was not for personal gain, because Trump even knew (like most Americans) that Biden would likely not be his contender for the White House.  And BTW, Trump's approval rating is back up to 50%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even Fox isn't giving him a 50% rating.  Sites like Breitbart does but that's a conspiracy site who will say just abut anything.  He's still running between 42 and 46 depending on what flavor the ice cream.  I made a prediction almost 2 eyars ago that Biden would not be and candidate.  It looks like I was right.  It would be some dark horse.  Mayor Pete may very well fulfill that prediction.  Even Warren is starting to sound more like Mayor Pete lately and less like Bernie.  Mayor Pete fills all the boxes for being a President.  The only thing that may stand in his way is that he's gay.  And after Rump, that's only a huge problem with the Rump Followers who wouldn't for for Jesus Christ if he ran against Rump.  If Bernie gives his support to Mayor Pete that means Mayor Pete will have almost total support of Women who really don't have a problem in that area.  Warren is NOT the choice of Women.  It's a tossup between Bernie and Mayor Pete.  Rump has a minority support of Women.  It all dpends on if Women will get out and vote.
> 
> GEtting this back into perspective of the impeachment, I am watching a retransmission of it right now.  Most of the discussion by both sides is BS.  Here is my take.
> 
> IF Trump brought up the Ukrarians were asked to do an investigation of Biden by the Ukranians then the Professional Diplomats all find that that was wrong.  Even mentioning that in a conversation would be uncomfortable.  None of them said they would have been party to a Biden investigation in any way shape or form.
> 
> And we all know it did happen.  You can spin it any way you want to but Rump should NEVER have even brought it up even as a favor.  He's done it before with Israel.  No matter what I think of the 4 outspoken Congress Women, he should have never asked for a favor from the Israeli Leader like that.  It's not Ukraines or Israels business.  We need to police out own.  If there is a crime, that's why we have the DOJ and our Court System.  The President of the United States has just too much Power over these countries to be asking for any kind of personal favor other than, maybe, what the best recipe for their favorite food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can agree or disagree whether what Trump asked for was right or wrong, but one thing that it's not, is grounds for impeachment.
> 
> Since Trump has the right to ask anybody for anything, the commies are trying to attach the word "bribery" to it, as if Biden didn't do that when he was VP.  But bribery involves personally getting something back, which Trump didn't do for himself or the country.
> 
> Polls are funny, because they always seem to favor the Democrats......that is up until a week before the election, then they start telling the truth so they can maintain credibility.  In the meantime,they are designed to try and convince people how the political atmosphere is, instead of just telling us what it is.
> 
> So much like last time, you can hang your hat on the polls.  As for myself, I'm convinced people are much happier today with Trump than they were before him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The proper channel was for Rump to turn it over to the DOJ and have them open the investigation.  Again, a President has tremendous power over countries through foreign aid.  To even ask for a favor to have them "Look into a Political Rival" usually means, do it or else.  You can word it any way you wish but that's how it's going to come across.  In Mob Boss lingo that Rump speaks, that means Do it or Else.  He demonstrates that even with people that cross him in the United States.  So it or else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is where the stupidity enters the debate.  Words mean things, and not what Democrats decide they mean at the time.  Now I know you've seen my multiple post of the definition of the word "favor" with the dictionary link of course.
> 
> Rational people define the word as it is in the dictionary.  Leftists define the word in the way they see fit.  You replied with a perfect example of that.  Instead of the dictionary definition of favor, which is doing something out of good will, with no remuneration, the Democrats ignore all that, and claim what you just did: better do it or else; your military aid depends on it, and nothing of the sorts was ever said or hinted.  How many times have the Democrats in the hearings used the word "demand?"  There was never any demand.
> 
> Trump never asked for an investigation by Ukraine, he asked for a favor, which I defined above.  A demand (also in the dictionary) is an ultimatum, and Trump never did that either.  So what this impeachment is all about is the way Democrats are re-defining words.  And again, remember, if Democrats can create new definition of words, so can Republicans.
Click to expand...

I don't know, if a "consensus" of Democrats on the fly change the dictionary, I think it can retroactively convert acceptable conduct into an impeachable crime.


----------



## Zorro!

OKTexas said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does the transcript says
> 
> *Need a link for this. * Kilroy2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Volker and Morrison said the less than two month delay of the aid had no effect on Ukraines defensive capabilities. And the Javelin missile sale was apart form that aid.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Did Obama EVER give them the Javelins they needed to take on Russian tanks?


----------



## rightwinger

Zorro! said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does the transcript says
> 
> *Need a link for this. * Kilroy2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Volker and Morrison said the less than two month delay of the aid had no effect on Ukraines defensive capabilities. And the Javelin missile sale was apart form that aid.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Obama EVER give them the Javelins they needed to take on Russian tanks?
Click to expand...

Did he EVER tie it to personal favors?


----------



## Crepitus

The desperation this waste of protoplasm is just losing desperation.  I think he may have set new records for the numbers of conspiracy theories espoused in one speech.


----------



## Claudette

LMFAO


----------



## karpenter

Lesh said:
			
		

> I went to that time stamp and it's the beginning of the testimony.


And ??

So Who's Been Your Favorite "Witness" So Far ??



HAA-HAA !!


----------



## g5000

And willfully blind Monkey Jim Jordan and the Republicans can't whine that Sondland is not a firsthand witness or that he is a Never Trumper.

I wonder what they will tell the parroting rubes the new talking point is.

1. B-b-b-b-b-but Hillary!

2. Who cares? I've thrown my principles out the window.

3. Look! A squirrel!

4. B-b-b-b-b-but Obama!

5. MEXICANS!


----------



## 22lcidw

Denizen said:


> Sondland's opening statement is explosive. "Everybody knew". Pence, Pompeo, everybody.
> 
> Volker and Morrison will be rushing to revise their statements to avoid perjury charges.
> 
> The demand for lawyers by Trump associates will go through the roof.


All of this for nothing. The hate for Trump so much you gotta search until you find something.  This will and is filtering down to the common man and woman. It won't be long before just saying a word will destroy anyone. No tolerance, no forgiveness....just guilt. I am not talking about messing with another individual.


----------



## Crepitus

Dragonlady said:


> Sondland is changing his testimony and is now saying that everything he did, he did at Trump's request.  This is the problem with REAL conspiracies.  Sondland has seen that all of Trump's top people are either in jail or awaiting sentencing and he's not going to lay down for Trump.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/immi...ad0e44-f057-11e9-89eb-ec56cd414732_story.html
> 
> Yesterday we saw the Republican witnesses saying "Biden would never do anything corrupt for money", and the NSA guy, who saw "nothing wrong" with the July 25th phone call, nevertheless went to the lawyers about the call within an hour of its completion.  But only because he feared "leaks".
> 
> In fact, although he thought the President did nothing wrong, Morrison went to the lawyers, at Bolton's direction, on three separate occasions.


I'm shocked he didn't take the 5th.


----------



## ColonelAngus

This isn’t an inquiry. The Dimms have already made up their minds.

Why don’t they just vote on it?

Schiff isn’t INQUIRING about anything, he is just trying to prove his side.

This is such a bizarre circus.  

I love how all the witnesses give their back stories about what great Americans they are.  Who gives a shit where your parents are from?


----------



## The Original Tree

*Looking at news feeds, I see Schiff and Vindman were outted as liars committing perjury during the hearings. Also hearing that less and less people are watching The Schitt Show.*


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Crepitus said:


> The desperation this waste of protoplasm is just losing desperation.  I think he may have set new records for the numbers of conspiracy theories espoused in one speech.



December 11.


----------



## HappyJoy

Oh, this is not going to go well for Trump at all, blaming the State Department to include the Trump administration for not having his emails and other documents available. 

Also, looks like that 'hearsay' argument is going to go down the drain as well. Never Trumper? Nope, this guy was appointed by Trump as well as contributing a lot of money to the presidents slush fund of an inauguration. 

It's going to be another bright sunshiny kind of day.


----------



## JGalt

Crepitus said:


> The desperation this waste of protoplasm is just losing desperation.  I think he may have set new records for the numbers of conspiracy theories espoused in one speech.



Oh, you didn't like that he subpoenaed Hunter Biden?


----------



## Denizen

22lcidw said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sondland's opening statement is explosive. "Everybody knew". Pence, Pompeo, everybody.
> 
> Volker and Morrison will be rushing to revise their statements to avoid perjury charges.
> 
> The demand for lawyers by Trump associates will go through the roof.
> 
> 
> 
> All of this for nothing. The hate for Trump so much you gotta search until you find something.  This will and is filtering down to the common man and woman. It won't be long before just saying a word will destroy anyone. No tolerance, no forgiveness....just guilt. I am not talking about messing with another individual.
Click to expand...


Blubbering already?


----------



## NightFox

Dragonlady said:


> Sondland is changing his testimony and is now saying that everything he did, he did at Trump's request.  .



Cool..  I can't wait to hear what he's going to say tomorrow; I'm putting my money on the ole' "_The Devil Made Me Do It_" defense. 


BTW the link in your OP goes to this story --> "_The Trump administration’s immigration jails are packed, but deportations are lower than in Obama era_" , trying to pull a bait & switch or sumptin'?


----------



## HappyJoy

Shit, he's not wasting any time. QPQ confirmed.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Russia!

No wait.....
Obstruction!


No wait....
Ukraine!

If a Dimm wins in 2020, they should be impeached!  Impeach 46!  Calling my shot now. I don’t know what they did, but they did something.  They need to be investigated!


----------



## OldLady

Sondland says the bad guy was Giuliani.  HE'S THE EVIL ONE.

Sondland:  This stuff was NOT SECRET!  We kept the NSC informed.  Morrison knew.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Please send this to The Rubber Room, Spank Shack, Flame Zone, or Looney Bin

ANY 

DAY

NOW*


----------



## HappyJoy

OldLady said:


> Sondland says the bad guy was Giuliani.  HE'S THE EVIL ONE.



Yes and he said that he (Giuliani) was acting on behalf of the president.


----------



## Mac-7

I wonder what personally embarrassing secret the Deep State dug up on sondland?

It must be pretty yucky


----------



## g5000

The Trumptards would love to hijack/railroad this topic so it gets moved out of their sight.  Don't let them.  Report any attempted hijackings.


----------



## 22lcidw

Denizen said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sondland's opening statement is explosive. "Everybody knew". Pence, Pompeo, everybody.
> 
> Volker and Morrison will be rushing to revise their statements to avoid perjury charges.
> 
> The demand for lawyers by Trump associates will go through the roof.
> 
> 
> 
> All of this for nothing. The hate for Trump so much you gotta search until you find something.  This will and is filtering down to the common man and woman. It won't be long before just saying a word will destroy anyone. No tolerance, no forgiveness....just guilt. I am not talking about messing with another individual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blubbering already?
Click to expand...

Not nearly as much as you seem to. Imagine if Trump was the exact opposite as a Prog? Pretty much a left leaning Repub except for the judges in many of his agendas.


----------



## Crepitus

Mac-7 said:


> I wonder what personally embarrassing secret the Deep State dug up on sondland?
> 
> It must be pretty yucky


Perjury.


----------



## easyt65

Denizen said:


> Sondland's opening statement is explosive. "Everybody knew". Pence, Pompeo, everybody.



1. So Sondland claims to have the ability to know what people knew / were thinking? 'Everybody Knew' is subjective, an OPINION, which is the only thing Schiff's non-witnesses have been able to present under oath.

2.  Volker and Morrison already destroyed his testimony yesterday by declaring 'No Briber', 'No Extortion', No Quid Pro Quo'


----------



## Mac-7

Crepitus said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what personally embarrassing secret the Deep State dug up on sondland?
> 
> It must be pretty yucky
> 
> 
> 
> Perjury.
Click to expand...

No

If they flipped sondland into committing perjury its because of some other dark secret about him personally


----------



## HappyJoy

Yet another witness rightfully shits on Nunes and Trump's favorite fake Ukranian source Lutsenko.


----------



## OldLady

I wonder if Trump is going to let Sondland throw Rudy under the bus like this?
This is a serious smush Rudy effort.  He's road pizza.


----------



## Crepitus

Mac-7 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what personally embarrassing secret the Deep State dug up on sondland?
> 
> It must be pretty yucky
> 
> 
> 
> Perjury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No
> 
> If they flipped sondland into committing perjury its because of some other dark secret about him personally
Click to expand...

Lol, he's already had to "amend" his testimony to avoid it once.


----------



## OldLady

HappyJoy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sondland says the bad guy was Giuliani.  HE'S THE EVIL ONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and he said that he (Giuliani) was acting on behalf of the president.
Click to expand...

He and Volker are both painting the picture of Donald Trump being sadly misinformed.


----------



## The Original Tree

*I actually hope this makes it to The Senate because it's going to be a blood bath for the DemNazis and their COUP!*


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Zorro! said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not.  But if we can both agree that Biden didn't stand a chance, then we can also agree that Trump holding up foreign military aid was not for personal gain, because Trump even knew (like most Americans) that Biden would likely not be his contender for the White House.  And BTW, Trump's approval rating is back up to 50%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Fox isn't giving him a 50% rating.  Sites like Breitbart does but that's a conspiracy site who will say just abut anything.  He's still running between 42 and 46 depending on what flavor the ice cream.  I made a prediction almost 2 eyars ago that Biden would not be and candidate.  It looks like I was right.  It would be some dark horse.  Mayor Pete may very well fulfill that prediction.  Even Warren is starting to sound more like Mayor Pete lately and less like Bernie.  Mayor Pete fills all the boxes for being a President.  The only thing that may stand in his way is that he's gay.  And after Rump, that's only a huge problem with the Rump Followers who wouldn't for for Jesus Christ if he ran against Rump.  If Bernie gives his support to Mayor Pete that means Mayor Pete will have almost total support of Women who really don't have a problem in that area.  Warren is NOT the choice of Women.  It's a tossup between Bernie and Mayor Pete.  Rump has a minority support of Women.  It all dpends on if Women will get out and vote.
> 
> GEtting this back into perspective of the impeachment, I am watching a retransmission of it right now.  Most of the discussion by both sides is BS.  Here is my take.
> 
> IF Trump brought up the Ukrarians were asked to do an investigation of Biden by the Ukranians then the Professional Diplomats all find that that was wrong.  Even mentioning that in a conversation would be uncomfortable.  None of them said they would have been party to a Biden investigation in any way shape or form.
> 
> And we all know it did happen.  You can spin it any way you want to but Rump should NEVER have even brought it up even as a favor.  He's done it before with Israel.  No matter what I think of the 4 outspoken Congress Women, he should have never asked for a favor from the Israeli Leader like that.  It's not Ukraines or Israels business.  We need to police out own.  If there is a crime, that's why we have the DOJ and our Court System.  The President of the United States has just too much Power over these countries to be asking for any kind of personal favor other than, maybe, what the best recipe for their favorite food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can agree or disagree whether what Trump asked for was right or wrong, but one thing that it's not, is grounds for impeachment.
> 
> Since Trump has the right to ask anybody for anything, the commies are trying to attach the word "bribery" to it, as if Biden didn't do that when he was VP.  But bribery involves personally getting something back, which Trump didn't do for himself or the country.
> 
> Polls are funny, because they always seem to favor the Democrats......that is up until a week before the election, then they start telling the truth so they can maintain credibility.  In the meantime,they are designed to try and convince people how the political atmosphere is, instead of just telling us what it is.
> 
> So much like last time, you can hang your hat on the polls.  As for myself, I'm convinced people are much happier today with Trump than they were before him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The proper channel was for Rump to turn it over to the DOJ and have them open the investigation.  Again, a President has tremendous power over countries through foreign aid.  To even ask for a favor to have them "Look into a Political Rival" usually means, do it or else.  You can word it any way you wish but that's how it's going to come across.  In Mob Boss lingo that Rump speaks, that means Do it or Else.  He demonstrates that even with people that cross him in the United States.  So it or else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is where the stupidity enters the debate.  Words mean things, and not what Democrats decide they mean at the time.  Now I know you've seen my multiple post of the definition of the word "favor" with the dictionary link of course.
> 
> Rational people define the word as it is in the dictionary.  Leftists define the word in the way they see fit.  You replied with a perfect example of that.  Instead of the dictionary definition of favor, which is doing something out of good will, with no remuneration, the Democrats ignore all that, and claim what you just did: better do it or else; your military aid depends on it, and nothing of the sorts was ever said or hinted.  How many times have the Democrats in the hearings used the word "demand?"  There was never any demand.
> 
> Trump never asked for an investigation by Ukraine, he asked for a favor, which I defined above.  A demand (also in the dictionary) is an ultimatum, and Trump never did that either.  So what this impeachment is all about is the way Democrats are re-defining words.  And again, remember, if Democrats can create new definition of words, so can Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, if a "consensus" of Democrats on the fly change the dictionary, I think it can retroactively convert acceptable conduct into an impeachable crime.
Click to expand...


Democrats are constantly changing definitions and words.  It's how they lie and get the sheep to believe them.  

Trump said there are good people on both sides.  Liberals: Trump said white supremacists are good people.

Trump proclaims himself as a Nationalist.  Liberals: That's code word for white Nationalist.

Trump said Mexico is sending us murderers and rapists: Liberals: Trump said all Mexicans are murderers and rapists.

Trump said do me a favor.  Liberals: Trump threatened US aid if Zelensky didn't meet his demands.


----------



## easyt65

Dragonlady said:


> Sondland is changing his testimony and is now saying that everything he did, he did at Trump's request.  This is the problem with REAL conspiracies.  Sondland has seen that all of Trump's top people are either in jail or awaiting sentencing and he's not going to lay down for Trump.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/immi...ad0e44-f057-11e9-89eb-ec56cd414732_story.html
> 
> Yesterday we saw the Republican witnesses saying "Biden would never do anything corrupt for money", and the NSA guy, who saw "nothing wrong" with the July 25th phone call, nevertheless went to the lawyers about the call within an hour of its completion.  But only because he feared "leaks".
> 
> In fact, although he thought the President did nothing wrong, Morrison went to the lawyers, at Bolton's direction, on three separate occasions.


When are you going to stop lying and running and finally provide the link to the law that affords REAL 'WHISTLE BLOWERS' with 'ANONYMITY' and 'IMMUNITY', as Lying Schiff claims?


----------



## bendog

Crepitus said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sondland is changing his testimony and is now saying that everything he did, he did at Trump's request.  This is the problem with REAL conspiracies.  Sondland has seen that all of Trump's top people are either in jail or awaiting sentencing and he's not going to lay down for Trump.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/immi...ad0e44-f057-11e9-89eb-ec56cd414732_story.html
> 
> Yesterday we saw the Republican witnesses saying "Biden would never do anything corrupt for money", and the NSA guy, who saw "nothing wrong" with the July 25th phone call, nevertheless went to the lawyers about the call within an hour of its completion.  But only because he feared "leaks".
> 
> In fact, although he thought the President did nothing wrong, Morrison went to the lawyers, at Bolton's direction, on three separate occasions.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shocked he didn't take the 5th.
Click to expand...

I don't think he can because he's not charged with anything or really involved in a crime.  I guess he could be charged as an accessory to bribery or campaign finance, but Trump's not going to be charged.  Sondland's legal peril has always been lying to congress or perjury.  But he's never been a Trump Russian financing stooge or involved in Trump and Miller's weird racial purity obsessions that somehow see Jews as more preferable to browns.  In fact, Sondland's personal story and business history is pretty admirable, and politics is more or less his hobby since he doesn't need more money.  People have been telling him to come clean and save his fortune and family.  I'm glad he seems to be doi


----------



## ColonelAngus

Guiliani is getting beat up by this guy.

I thought this was all about 1 phone call.  How can it take 50 hours of testimony?

Sondland says there is a quid pro quo from Giuliani.  Ouch.


----------



## Mac-7

Crepitus said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what personally embarrassing secret the Deep State dug up on sondland?
> 
> It must be pretty yucky
> 
> 
> 
> Perjury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No
> 
> If they flipped sondland into committing perjury its because of some other dark secret about him personally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, he's already had to "amend" his testimony to avoid it once.
Click to expand...

He changed his opinion nothing more


----------



## HappyJoy

OldLady said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sondland says the bad guy was Giuliani.  HE'S THE EVIL ONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and he said that he (Giuliani) was acting on behalf of the president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and Volker are both painting the picture of Donald Trump being sadly misinformed.
Click to expand...


He probably was. Just the same the president went along with the QPQ....or bribery....extortion, whatever you want to call it.


----------



## HappyJoy

ColonelAngus said:


> Guiliani is getting beat up by this guy.
> 
> I thought this was all about 1 phone call.  How can it take 50 hours of testimony?
> 
> Sondland says there is a quid pro quo from Giuliani.  Ouch.



Why would you think it's only about a single phone call?


----------



## IM2

Brother Sondland dropped a nuclear bomb on Trump.


----------



## g5000

Sondland is reading an email between himself and several senior Administration officials written on July 19 in which the extortion scheme was outlined and that Zelensky had agreed to the terms.


----------



## JGalt

Zzzzzzzzzz......


----------



## ColonelAngus

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Fox isn't giving him a 50% rating.  Sites like Breitbart does but that's a conspiracy site who will say just abut anything.  He's still running between 42 and 46 depending on what flavor the ice cream.  I made a prediction almost 2 eyars ago that Biden would not be and candidate.  It looks like I was right.  It would be some dark horse.  Mayor Pete may very well fulfill that prediction.  Even Warren is starting to sound more like Mayor Pete lately and less like Bernie.  Mayor Pete fills all the boxes for being a President.  The only thing that may stand in his way is that he's gay.  And after Rump, that's only a huge problem with the Rump Followers who wouldn't for for Jesus Christ if he ran against Rump.  If Bernie gives his support to Mayor Pete that means Mayor Pete will have almost total support of Women who really don't have a problem in that area.  Warren is NOT the choice of Women.  It's a tossup between Bernie and Mayor Pete.  Rump has a minority support of Women.  It all dpends on if Women will get out and vote.
> 
> GEtting this back into perspective of the impeachment, I am watching a retransmission of it right now.  Most of the discussion by both sides is BS.  Here is my take.
> 
> IF Trump brought up the Ukrarians were asked to do an investigation of Biden by the Ukranians then the Professional Diplomats all find that that was wrong.  Even mentioning that in a conversation would be uncomfortable.  None of them said they would have been party to a Biden investigation in any way shape or form.
> 
> And we all know it did happen.  You can spin it any way you want to but Rump should NEVER have even brought it up even as a favor.  He's done it before with Israel.  No matter what I think of the 4 outspoken Congress Women, he should have never asked for a favor from the Israeli Leader like that.  It's not Ukraines or Israels business.  We need to police out own.  If there is a crime, that's why we have the DOJ and our Court System.  The President of the United States has just too much Power over these countries to be asking for any kind of personal favor other than, maybe, what the best recipe for their favorite food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can agree or disagree whether what Trump asked for was right or wrong, but one thing that it's not, is grounds for impeachment.
> 
> Since Trump has the right to ask anybody for anything, the commies are trying to attach the word "bribery" to it, as if Biden didn't do that when he was VP.  But bribery involves personally getting something back, which Trump didn't do for himself or the country.
> 
> Polls are funny, because they always seem to favor the Democrats......that is up until a week before the election, then they start telling the truth so they can maintain credibility.  In the meantime,they are designed to try and convince people how the political atmosphere is, instead of just telling us what it is.
> 
> So much like last time, you can hang your hat on the polls.  As for myself, I'm convinced people are much happier today with Trump than they were before him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The proper channel was for Rump to turn it over to the DOJ and have them open the investigation.  Again, a President has tremendous power over countries through foreign aid.  To even ask for a favor to have them "Look into a Political Rival" usually means, do it or else.  You can word it any way you wish but that's how it's going to come across.  In Mob Boss lingo that Rump speaks, that means Do it or Else.  He demonstrates that even with people that cross him in the United States.  So it or else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is where the stupidity enters the debate.  Words mean things, and not what Democrats decide they mean at the time.  Now I know you've seen my multiple post of the definition of the word "favor" with the dictionary link of course.
> 
> Rational people define the word as it is in the dictionary.  Leftists define the word in the way they see fit.  You replied with a perfect example of that.  Instead of the dictionary definition of favor, which is doing something out of good will, with no remuneration, the Democrats ignore all that, and claim what you just did: better do it or else; your military aid depends on it, and nothing of the sorts was ever said or hinted.  How many times have the Democrats in the hearings used the word "demand?"  There was never any demand.
> 
> Trump never asked for an investigation by Ukraine, he asked for a favor, which I defined above.  A demand (also in the dictionary) is an ultimatum, and Trump never did that either.  So what this impeachment is all about is the way Democrats are re-defining words.  And again, remember, if Democrats can create new definition of words, so can Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, if a "consensus" of Democrats on the fly change the dictionary, I think it can retroactively convert acceptable conduct into an impeachable crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats are constantly changing definitions and words.  It's how they lie and get the sheep to believe them.
> 
> Trump said there are good people on both sides.  Liberals: Trump said white supremacists are good people.
> 
> Trump proclaims himself as a Nationalist.  Liberals: That's code word for white Nationalist.
> 
> Trump said Mexico is sending us murderers and rapists: Liberals: Trump said all Mexicans are murderers and rapists.
> 
> Trump said do me a favor.  Liberals: Trump threatened US aid if Zelensky didn't meet his demands.
Click to expand...



The media TOLD the Democrats to start calling it bribery because people don’t understand what quid pro quo means.

Then Pelosi and Schiff changed it to bribery.

Pelosi is such a hack.

Schiff is a straight up fucking criminal.  He lied on the Congressional record about the phone call and he also said he saw concrete evidence of Russia collusion with Trump about the election.....funny, Mueller didn’t find it and Schiff never said what his “evidence” was...because there was none, because he was fucking lying.


----------



## g5000

Sondland is reading several emails aloud right now.


----------



## HappyJoy

JGalt said:


> Zzzzzzzzzz......



I know, crimes only happen like in the movies.


----------



## gipper

So the show trial continues and many Americans will be duped.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

And yet ....still no evidence.  Just more emotional rants with no proof.


----------



## HappyJoy

ColonelAngus said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can agree or disagree whether what Trump asked for was right or wrong, but one thing that it's not, is grounds for impeachment.
> 
> Since Trump has the right to ask anybody for anything, the commies are trying to attach the word "bribery" to it, as if Biden didn't do that when he was VP.  But bribery involves personally getting something back, which Trump didn't do for himself or the country.
> 
> Polls are funny, because they always seem to favor the Democrats......that is up until a week before the election, then they start telling the truth so they can maintain credibility.  In the meantime,they are designed to try and convince people how the political atmosphere is, instead of just telling us what it is.
> 
> So much like last time, you can hang your hat on the polls.  As for myself, I'm convinced people are much happier today with Trump than they were before him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proper channel was for Rump to turn it over to the DOJ and have them open the investigation.  Again, a President has tremendous power over countries through foreign aid.  To even ask for a favor to have them "Look into a Political Rival" usually means, do it or else.  You can word it any way you wish but that's how it's going to come across.  In Mob Boss lingo that Rump speaks, that means Do it or Else.  He demonstrates that even with people that cross him in the United States.  So it or else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is where the stupidity enters the debate.  Words mean things, and not what Democrats decide they mean at the time.  Now I know you've seen my multiple post of the definition of the word "favor" with the dictionary link of course.
> 
> Rational people define the word as it is in the dictionary.  Leftists define the word in the way they see fit.  You replied with a perfect example of that.  Instead of the dictionary definition of favor, which is doing something out of good will, with no remuneration, the Democrats ignore all that, and claim what you just did: better do it or else; your military aid depends on it, and nothing of the sorts was ever said or hinted.  How many times have the Democrats in the hearings used the word "demand?"  There was never any demand.
> 
> Trump never asked for an investigation by Ukraine, he asked for a favor, which I defined above.  A demand (also in the dictionary) is an ultimatum, and Trump never did that either.  So what this impeachment is all about is the way Democrats are re-defining words.  And again, remember, if Democrats can create new definition of words, so can Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, if a "consensus" of Democrats on the fly change the dictionary, I think it can retroactively convert acceptable conduct into an impeachable crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats are constantly changing definitions and words.  It's how they lie and get the sheep to believe them.
> 
> Trump said there are good people on both sides.  Liberals: Trump said white supremacists are good people.
> 
> Trump proclaims himself as a Nationalist.  Liberals: That's code word for white Nationalist.
> 
> Trump said Mexico is sending us murderers and rapists: Liberals: Trump said all Mexicans are murderers and rapists.
> 
> Trump said do me a favor.  Liberals: Trump threatened US aid if Zelensky didn't meet his demands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The media TOLD the Democrats to start calling it bribery because people don’t understand what quid pro quo means.
> 
> Then Pelosi and Schiff changed it to bribery.
> 
> Pelosi is such a hack.
> 
> Schiff is a starting up fucking criminal.  He lied on the Congressional record about the phone call and he also said he saw concrete evidence of Russia collusion with Trump about the election.....funny, Mueller didn’t find it and Schiff never said what his “evidence” was...because there was none, because he was fucking lying.
Click to expand...


No, bribery is one of only two specific crimes mentioned in the Constitution for impeachment. I don't think we knew what we had when only the phone call was known. Now we have a fuller picture and actions that took place by the state department.

EDIT: Or I should say Giuliani.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not.  But if we can both agree that Biden didn't stand a chance, then we can also agree that Trump holding up foreign military aid was not for personal gain, because Trump even knew (like most Americans) that Biden would likely not be his contender for the White House.  And BTW, Trump's approval rating is back up to 50%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Fox isn't giving him a 50% rating.  Sites like Breitbart does but that's a conspiracy site who will say just abut anything.  He's still running between 42 and 46 depending on what flavor the ice cream.  I made a prediction almost 2 eyars ago that Biden would not be and candidate.  It looks like I was right.  It would be some dark horse.  Mayor Pete may very well fulfill that prediction.  Even Warren is starting to sound more like Mayor Pete lately and less like Bernie.  Mayor Pete fills all the boxes for being a President.  The only thing that may stand in his way is that he's gay.  And after Rump, that's only a huge problem with the Rump Followers who wouldn't for for Jesus Christ if he ran against Rump.  If Bernie gives his support to Mayor Pete that means Mayor Pete will have almost total support of Women who really don't have a problem in that area.  Warren is NOT the choice of Women.  It's a tossup between Bernie and Mayor Pete.  Rump has a minority support of Women.  It all dpends on if Women will get out and vote.
> 
> GEtting this back into perspective of the impeachment, I am watching a retransmission of it right now.  Most of the discussion by both sides is BS.  Here is my take.
> 
> IF Trump brought up the Ukrarians were asked to do an investigation of Biden by the Ukranians then the Professional Diplomats all find that that was wrong.  Even mentioning that in a conversation would be uncomfortable.  None of them said they would have been party to a Biden investigation in any way shape or form.
> 
> And we all know it did happen.  You can spin it any way you want to but Rump should NEVER have even brought it up even as a favor.  He's done it before with Israel.  No matter what I think of the 4 outspoken Congress Women, he should have never asked for a favor from the Israeli Leader like that.  It's not Ukraines or Israels business.  We need to police out own.  If there is a crime, that's why we have the DOJ and our Court System.  The President of the United States has just too much Power over these countries to be asking for any kind of personal favor other than, maybe, what the best recipe for their favorite food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can agree or disagree whether what Trump asked for was right or wrong, but one thing that it's not, is grounds for impeachment.
> 
> Since Trump has the right to ask anybody for anything, the commies are trying to attach the word "bribery" to it, as if Biden didn't do that when he was VP.  But bribery involves personally getting something back, which Trump didn't do for himself or the country.
> 
> Polls are funny, because they always seem to favor the Democrats......that is up until a week before the election, then they start telling the truth so they can maintain credibility.  In the meantime,they are designed to try and convince people how the political atmosphere is, instead of just telling us what it is.
> 
> So much like last time, you can hang your hat on the polls.  As for myself, I'm convinced people are much happier today with Trump than they were before him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The proper channel was for Rump to turn it over to the DOJ and have them open the investigation.  Again, a President has tremendous power over countries through foreign aid.  To even ask for a favor to have them "Look into a Political Rival" usually means, do it or else.  You can word it any way you wish but that's how it's going to come across.  In Mob Boss lingo that Rump speaks, that means Do it or Else.  He demonstrates that even with people that cross him in the United States.  So it or else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is where the stupidity enters the debate.  Words mean things, and not what Democrats decide they mean at the time.  Now I know you've seen my multiple post of the definition of the word "favor" with the dictionary link of course.
> 
> Rational people define the word as it is in the dictionary.  Leftists define the word in the way they see fit.  You replied with a perfect example of that.  Instead of the dictionary definition of favor, which is doing something out of good will, with no remuneration, the Democrats ignore all that, and claim what you just did: better do it or else; your military aid depends on it, and nothing of the sorts was ever said or hinted.  How many times have the Democrats in the hearings used the word "demand?"  There was never any demand.
> 
> Trump never asked for an investigation by Ukraine, he asked for a favor, which I defined above.  A demand (also in the dictionary) is an ultimatum, and Trump never did that either.  So what this impeachment is all about is the way Democrats are re-defining words.  And again, remember, if Democrats can create new definition of words, so can Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When dealing with a Mobster, Doubleday doesn't apply and neither does Webster.  When a Crime Boss says, "Do me a favor" you had best damn well take it as an order "Or Else" face the consequences.  We aren't talking about sane law abiding people here.  We are talking about Mob Criminal Behavior.  And that is what we have allowed to become the President.
> 
> When Rump asked for a favor from the Leader of Israel regarding the 4 "Outspoken" Democratic Females, he got it.  But the backlash made Israel back off and allow the one to visit her mother on the West Bank.  The Diplomatic Corp looked the other way.
> 
> But on this one, the Diplomatic Corp had had enough.  The Professional Diplomats aren't looking the other way.  But they are being truthful and professional all the way.  Unlike you and Rumps Sycopaphants (and Rump himself) they are sticking strictly with the facts.  Like their jobs, it's boring and not sensational to the public but their job is to keep things that way and to keep things running smoothly in the background.  Enter the Rump and Rudy carnie dog and pony side show.  What you are seeing is the diplomatic corp is saying, ENOUGH IS ENOUGH.
> 
> Like more and more of us out are saying each and every day.  You can keep trying to cover for him but the more you do, the more likely that Mayor Pete will be the next President of the United States.
Click to expand...


Whatever medication you're taking, have your doctor switch it for you.  

Trump is no mob anybody.  He isn't now and never was.  It's amazing how mind control works on you guys.  That geek Schiff Face did a gangster impression, and because of that, it's all you have in your mind.  If you want to know what's going on in that head of yours, the term is called _*Power of Suggestion*_.  I suggest you look it up.  Democrats have been using it for decades.


----------



## NightFox

g5000 said:


> Sondland is reading several emails aloud right now.



Me too....

Email #1
From: Me
Rcpt To: St. Nick

Dear Santa Claus,

All I want for Christmas is for everyone in Washington D.C. to just shut the fuck up for a change.

Email #2
From: Me
Rcpt To: The Easterbunny

Dear Wabbit,

Please put coal in G5000's stocking, K thanks.


----------



## OldLady

HappyJoy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sondland says the bad guy was Giuliani.  HE'S THE EVIL ONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and he said that he (Giuliani) was acting on behalf of the president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and Volker are both painting the picture of Donald Trump being sadly misinformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He probably was. Just the same the president went along with the QPQ....or bribery....extortion, whatever you want to call it.
Click to expand...

Stupidity.  Can we impeach for that?


----------



## Aldo Raine

Mac-7 said:


> I wonder what personally embarrassing secret the Deep State dug up on sondland?
> 
> It must be pretty yucky




  Yes finally a DEEP STATE reference, another angel gets it's  wings now!!!


----------



## HappyJoy

The Original Tree said:


> *Please send this to The Rubber Room, Spank Shack, Flame Zone, or Looney Bin
> 
> ANY
> 
> DAY
> 
> NOW*



Did Sondland flip? Looks like it. Ironically funny as hell that you are calling this thread loony.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

ColonelAngus said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can agree or disagree whether what Trump asked for was right or wrong, but one thing that it's not, is grounds for impeachment.
> 
> Since Trump has the right to ask anybody for anything, the commies are trying to attach the word "bribery" to it, as if Biden didn't do that when he was VP.  But bribery involves personally getting something back, which Trump didn't do for himself or the country.
> 
> Polls are funny, because they always seem to favor the Democrats......that is up until a week before the election, then they start telling the truth so they can maintain credibility.  In the meantime,they are designed to try and convince people how the political atmosphere is, instead of just telling us what it is.
> 
> So much like last time, you can hang your hat on the polls.  As for myself, I'm convinced people are much happier today with Trump than they were before him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proper channel was for Rump to turn it over to the DOJ and have them open the investigation.  Again, a President has tremendous power over countries through foreign aid.  To even ask for a favor to have them "Look into a Political Rival" usually means, do it or else.  You can word it any way you wish but that's how it's going to come across.  In Mob Boss lingo that Rump speaks, that means Do it or Else.  He demonstrates that even with people that cross him in the United States.  So it or else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is where the stupidity enters the debate.  Words mean things, and not what Democrats decide they mean at the time.  Now I know you've seen my multiple post of the definition of the word "favor" with the dictionary link of course.
> 
> Rational people define the word as it is in the dictionary.  Leftists define the word in the way they see fit.  You replied with a perfect example of that.  Instead of the dictionary definition of favor, which is doing something out of good will, with no remuneration, the Democrats ignore all that, and claim what you just did: better do it or else; your military aid depends on it, and nothing of the sorts was ever said or hinted.  How many times have the Democrats in the hearings used the word "demand?"  There was never any demand.
> 
> Trump never asked for an investigation by Ukraine, he asked for a favor, which I defined above.  A demand (also in the dictionary) is an ultimatum, and Trump never did that either.  So what this impeachment is all about is the way Democrats are re-defining words.  And again, remember, if Democrats can create new definition of words, so can Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, if a "consensus" of Democrats on the fly change the dictionary, I think it can retroactively convert acceptable conduct into an impeachable crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats are constantly changing definitions and words.  It's how they lie and get the sheep to believe them.
> 
> Trump said there are good people on both sides.  Liberals: Trump said white supremacists are good people.
> 
> Trump proclaims himself as a Nationalist.  Liberals: That's code word for white Nationalist.
> 
> Trump said Mexico is sending us murderers and rapists: Liberals: Trump said all Mexicans are murderers and rapists.
> 
> Trump said do me a favor.  Liberals: Trump threatened US aid if Zelensky didn't meet his demands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The media TOLD the Democrats to start calling it bribery because people don’t understand what quid pro quo means.
> 
> Then Pelosi and Schiff changed it to bribery.
> 
> Pelosi is such a hack.
> 
> Schiff is a starting up fucking criminal.  He lied on the Congressional record about the phone call and he also said he saw concrete evidence of Russia collusion with Trump about the election.....funny, Mueller didn’t find it and Schiff never said what his “evidence” was...because there was none, because he was fucking lying.
Click to expand...


Actually, some commie paper (Washington Post I believe) did a poll to find out which of the three words had the most impact.  It was between quid pro quo, extortion, or bribery.  The word bribery was picked overwhelmingly.  So that's why the commies are using it.


----------



## The Purge




----------



## RDD_1210

"Everyone was in the loop"

Sing Sondland, Sing.


----------



## flack

JGalt said:


> Zzzzzzzzzz......


agree


----------



## OldLady

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Fox isn't giving him a 50% rating.  Sites like Breitbart does but that's a conspiracy site who will say just abut anything.  He's still running between 42 and 46 depending on what flavor the ice cream.  I made a prediction almost 2 eyars ago that Biden would not be and candidate.  It looks like I was right.  It would be some dark horse.  Mayor Pete may very well fulfill that prediction.  Even Warren is starting to sound more like Mayor Pete lately and less like Bernie.  Mayor Pete fills all the boxes for being a President.  The only thing that may stand in his way is that he's gay.  And after Rump, that's only a huge problem with the Rump Followers who wouldn't for for Jesus Christ if he ran against Rump.  If Bernie gives his support to Mayor Pete that means Mayor Pete will have almost total support of Women who really don't have a problem in that area.  Warren is NOT the choice of Women.  It's a tossup between Bernie and Mayor Pete.  Rump has a minority support of Women.  It all dpends on if Women will get out and vote.
> 
> GEtting this back into perspective of the impeachment, I am watching a retransmission of it right now.  Most of the discussion by both sides is BS.  Here is my take.
> 
> IF Trump brought up the Ukrarians were asked to do an investigation of Biden by the Ukranians then the Professional Diplomats all find that that was wrong.  Even mentioning that in a conversation would be uncomfortable.  None of them said they would have been party to a Biden investigation in any way shape or form.
> 
> And we all know it did happen.  You can spin it any way you want to but Rump should NEVER have even brought it up even as a favor.  He's done it before with Israel.  No matter what I think of the 4 outspoken Congress Women, he should have never asked for a favor from the Israeli Leader like that.  It's not Ukraines or Israels business.  We need to police out own.  If there is a crime, that's why we have the DOJ and our Court System.  The President of the United States has just too much Power over these countries to be asking for any kind of personal favor other than, maybe, what the best recipe for their favorite food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can agree or disagree whether what Trump asked for was right or wrong, but one thing that it's not, is grounds for impeachment.
> 
> Since Trump has the right to ask anybody for anything, the commies are trying to attach the word "bribery" to it, as if Biden didn't do that when he was VP.  But bribery involves personally getting something back, which Trump didn't do for himself or the country.
> 
> Polls are funny, because they always seem to favor the Democrats......that is up until a week before the election, then they start telling the truth so they can maintain credibility.  In the meantime,they are designed to try and convince people how the political atmosphere is, instead of just telling us what it is.
> 
> So much like last time, you can hang your hat on the polls.  As for myself, I'm convinced people are much happier today with Trump than they were before him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The proper channel was for Rump to turn it over to the DOJ and have them open the investigation.  Again, a President has tremendous power over countries through foreign aid.  To even ask for a favor to have them "Look into a Political Rival" usually means, do it or else.  You can word it any way you wish but that's how it's going to come across.  In Mob Boss lingo that Rump speaks, that means Do it or Else.  He demonstrates that even with people that cross him in the United States.  So it or else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is where the stupidity enters the debate.  Words mean things, and not what Democrats decide they mean at the time.  Now I know you've seen my multiple post of the definition of the word "favor" with the dictionary link of course.
> 
> Rational people define the word as it is in the dictionary.  Leftists define the word in the way they see fit.  You replied with a perfect example of that.  Instead of the dictionary definition of favor, which is doing something out of good will, with no remuneration, the Democrats ignore all that, and claim what you just did: better do it or else; your military aid depends on it, and nothing of the sorts was ever said or hinted.  How many times have the Democrats in the hearings used the word "demand?"  There was never any demand.
> 
> Trump never asked for an investigation by Ukraine, he asked for a favor, which I defined above.  A demand (also in the dictionary) is an ultimatum, and Trump never did that either.  So what this impeachment is all about is the way Democrats are re-defining words.  And again, remember, if Democrats can create new definition of words, so can Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When dealing with a Mobster, Doubleday doesn't apply and neither does Webster.  When a Crime Boss says, "Do me a favor" you had best damn well take it as an order "Or Else" face the consequences.  We aren't talking about sane law abiding people here.  We are talking about Mob Criminal Behavior.  And that is what we have allowed to become the President.
> 
> When Rump asked for a favor from the Leader of Israel regarding the 4 "Outspoken" Democratic Females, he got it.  But the backlash made Israel back off and allow the one to visit her mother on the West Bank.  The Diplomatic Corp looked the other way.
> 
> But on this one, the Diplomatic Corp had had enough.  The Professional Diplomats aren't looking the other way.  But they are being truthful and professional all the way.  Unlike you and Rumps Sycopaphants (and Rump himself) they are sticking strictly with the facts.  Like their jobs, it's boring and not sensational to the public but their job is to keep things that way and to keep things running smoothly in the background.  Enter the Rump and Rudy carnie dog and pony side show.  What you are seeing is the diplomatic corp is saying, ENOUGH IS ENOUGH.
> 
> Like more and more of us out are saying each and every day.  You can keep trying to cover for him but the more you do, the more likely that Mayor Pete will be the next President of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever medication you're taking, have your doctor switch it for you.
> 
> Trump is no mob anybody.  He isn't now and never was.  It's amazing how mind control works on you guys.  That geek Schiff Face did a gangster impression, and because of that, it's all you have in your mind.  If you want to know what's going on in that head of yours, the term is called _*Power of Suggestion*_.  I suggest you look it up.  Democrats have been using it for decades.
Click to expand...

Volker and Sondland are both doing a pretty good job of dispelling some of the more evil accusations.

But Sondland is ALSO saying Trump was wrong to withhold the aid.
Trump was wrong, but Rudy's the Saruman.


----------



## ColonelAngus

So Sondland has testified that Trump withheld the Javelins until Ukraine investigated Biden?

Isn’t that what this is about?

Trump bribing Ukraine with an investigation of Biden in exchange for Javelins?


----------



## The Purge




----------



## ColonelAngus

Ray From Cleveland said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The proper channel was for Rump to turn it over to the DOJ and have them open the investigation.  Again, a President has tremendous power over countries through foreign aid.  To even ask for a favor to have them "Look into a Political Rival" usually means, do it or else.  You can word it any way you wish but that's how it's going to come across.  In Mob Boss lingo that Rump speaks, that means Do it or Else.  He demonstrates that even with people that cross him in the United States.  So it or else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is where the stupidity enters the debate.  Words mean things, and not what Democrats decide they mean at the time.  Now I know you've seen my multiple post of the definition of the word "favor" with the dictionary link of course.
> 
> Rational people define the word as it is in the dictionary.  Leftists define the word in the way they see fit.  You replied with a perfect example of that.  Instead of the dictionary definition of favor, which is doing something out of good will, with no remuneration, the Democrats ignore all that, and claim what you just did: better do it or else; your military aid depends on it, and nothing of the sorts was ever said or hinted.  How many times have the Democrats in the hearings used the word "demand?"  There was never any demand.
> 
> Trump never asked for an investigation by Ukraine, he asked for a favor, which I defined above.  A demand (also in the dictionary) is an ultimatum, and Trump never did that either.  So what this impeachment is all about is the way Democrats are re-defining words.  And again, remember, if Democrats can create new definition of words, so can Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, if a "consensus" of Democrats on the fly change the dictionary, I think it can retroactively convert acceptable conduct into an impeachable crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats are constantly changing definitions and words.  It's how they lie and get the sheep to believe them.
> 
> Trump said there are good people on both sides.  Liberals: Trump said white supremacists are good people.
> 
> Trump proclaims himself as a Nationalist.  Liberals: That's code word for white Nationalist.
> 
> Trump said Mexico is sending us murderers and rapists: Liberals: Trump said all Mexicans are murderers and rapists.
> 
> Trump said do me a favor.  Liberals: Trump threatened US aid if Zelensky didn't meet his demands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The media TOLD the Democrats to start calling it bribery because people don’t understand what quid pro quo means.
> 
> Then Pelosi and Schiff changed it to bribery.
> 
> Pelosi is such a hack.
> 
> Schiff is a starting up fucking criminal.  He lied on the Congressional record about the phone call and he also said he saw concrete evidence of Russia collusion with Trump about the election.....funny, Mueller didn’t find it and Schiff never said what his “evidence” was...because there was none, because he was fucking lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, some commie paper (Washington Post I believe) did a poll to find out which of the three words had the most impact.  It was between quid pro quo, extortion, or bribery.  The word bribery was picked overwhelmingly.  So that's why the commies are using it.
Click to expand...


Ridiculous.


The Corporate Media is nothing but propaganda for the DNC.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dragonlady said:


> Sondland is changing his testimony and is now saying that everything he did, he did at Trump's request.  This is the problem with REAL conspiracies.  Sondland has seen that all of Trump's top people are either in jail or awaiting sentencing and he's not going to lay down for Trump.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/immi...ad0e44-f057-11e9-89eb-ec56cd414732_story.html
> 
> Yesterday we saw the Republican witnesses saying "Biden would never do anything corrupt for money", and the NSA guy, who saw "nothing wrong" with the July 25th phone call, nevertheless went to the lawyers about the call within an hour of its completion.  But only because he feared "leaks".
> 
> In fact, although he thought the President did nothing wrong, Morrison went to the lawyers, at Bolton's direction, on three separate occasions.


They must have made Sondland rewatch his initiation ceremony


----------



## ColonelAngus

Well, there it is.

Sondland just said there was no quid pro quo for investigating Biden.


Let’s all go home.


----------



## The Original Tree

HappyJoy said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Please send this to The Rubber Room, Spank Shack, Flame Zone, or Looney Bin
> 
> ANY
> 
> DAY
> 
> NOW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Sondland flip? Looks like it. Ironically funny as hell that you are calling this thread loony.
Click to expand...

*I do not see this flipping you are talking about.  It's another hoax to file on a mountain of hoaxes you fools have dumped on The American Taxpayer for the past 3 years.

Meanwhile The USMCA is about to turn 2 years old and is wedged up the crack of Nancy's fat ass.*


----------



## Jitss617

Dragonlady said:


> Sondland is changing his testimony and is now saying that everything he did, he did at Trump's request.  This is the problem with REAL conspiracies.  Sondland has seen that all of Trump's top people are either in jail or awaiting sentencing and he's not going to lay down for Trump.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/immi...ad0e44-f057-11e9-89eb-ec56cd414732_story.html
> 
> Yesterday we saw the Republican witnesses saying "Biden would never do anything corrupt for money", and the NSA guy, who saw "nothing wrong" with the July 25th phone call, nevertheless went to the lawyers about the call within an hour of its completion.  But only because he feared "leaks".
> 
> In fact, although he thought the President did nothing wrong, Morrison went to the lawyers, at Bolton's direction, on three separate occasions.




 Sorry democrats you lose again


----------



## CrusaderFrank

g5000 said:


> And willfully blind Monkey Jim Jordan and the Republicans can't whine that Sondland is not a firsthand witness or that he is a Never Trumper.
> 
> I wonder what they will tell the parroting rubes the new talking point is.
> 
> 1. B-b-b-b-b-but Hillary!
> 
> 2. Who cares? I've thrown my principles out the window.
> 
> 3. Look! A squirrel!
> 
> 4. B-b-b-b-b-but Obama!
> 
> 5. MEXICANS!


He changed his testimony again after being reminded his initiation ceremony was filmed for just such an occasion.  He has less credibility than the Starkeys


----------



## ColonelAngus

Quick question.

If what Biden did was perfectly fine, why did Hunter quit and apologize?

Isn’t Biden on tape bragging about how he would withhold a billion dollars if the prosecutor wasn’t fired?  Isn’t that bribery?


----------



## The Purge

OldLady said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can agree or disagree whether what Trump asked for was right or wrong, but one thing that it's not, is grounds for impeachment.
> 
> Since Trump has the right to ask anybody for anything, the commies are trying to attach the word "bribery" to it, as if Biden didn't do that when he was VP.  But bribery involves personally getting something back, which Trump didn't do for himself or the country.
> 
> Polls are funny, because they always seem to favor the Democrats......that is up until a week before the election, then they start telling the truth so they can maintain credibility.  In the meantime,they are designed to try and convince people how the political atmosphere is, instead of just telling us what it is.
> 
> So much like last time, you can hang your hat on the polls.  As for myself, I'm convinced people are much happier today with Trump than they were before him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proper channel was for Rump to turn it over to the DOJ and have them open the investigation.  Again, a President has tremendous power over countries through foreign aid.  To even ask for a favor to have them "Look into a Political Rival" usually means, do it or else.  You can word it any way you wish but that's how it's going to come across.  In Mob Boss lingo that Rump speaks, that means Do it or Else.  He demonstrates that even with people that cross him in the United States.  So it or else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is where the stupidity enters the debate.  Words mean things, and not what Democrats decide they mean at the time.  Now I know you've seen my multiple post of the definition of the word "favor" with the dictionary link of course.
> 
> Rational people define the word as it is in the dictionary.  Leftists define the word in the way they see fit.  You replied with a perfect example of that.  Instead of the dictionary definition of favor, which is doing something out of good will, with no remuneration, the Democrats ignore all that, and claim what you just did: better do it or else; your military aid depends on it, and nothing of the sorts was ever said or hinted.  How many times have the Democrats in the hearings used the word "demand?"  There was never any demand.
> 
> Trump never asked for an investigation by Ukraine, he asked for a favor, which I defined above.  A demand (also in the dictionary) is an ultimatum, and Trump never did that either.  So what this impeachment is all about is the way Democrats are re-defining words.  And again, remember, if Democrats can create new definition of words, so can Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When dealing with a Mobster, Doubleday doesn't apply and neither does Webster.  When a Crime Boss says, "Do me a favor" you had best damn well take it as an order "Or Else" face the consequences.  We aren't talking about sane law abiding people here.  We are talking about Mob Criminal Behavior.  And that is what we have allowed to become the President.
> 
> When Rump asked for a favor from the Leader of Israel regarding the 4 "Outspoken" Democratic Females, he got it.  But the backlash made Israel back off and allow the one to visit her mother on the West Bank.  The Diplomatic Corp looked the other way.
> 
> But on this one, the Diplomatic Corp had had enough.  The Professional Diplomats aren't looking the other way.  But they are being truthful and professional all the way.  Unlike you and Rumps Sycopaphants (and Rump himself) they are sticking strictly with the facts.  Like their jobs, it's boring and not sensational to the public but their job is to keep things that way and to keep things running smoothly in the background.  Enter the Rump and Rudy carnie dog and pony side show.  What you are seeing is the diplomatic corp is saying, ENOUGH IS ENOUGH.
> 
> Like more and more of us out are saying each and every day.  You can keep trying to cover for him but the more you do, the more likely that Mayor Pete will be the next President of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever medication you're taking, have your doctor switch it for you.
> 
> Trump is no mob anybody.  He isn't now and never was.  It's amazing how mind control works on you guys.  That geek Schiff Face did a gangster impression, and because of that, it's all you have in your mind.  If you want to know what's going on in that head of yours, the term is called _*Power of Suggestion*_.  I suggest you look it up.  Democrats have been using it for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Volker and Sondland are both doing a pretty good job of dispelling some of the more evil accusations.
> 
> But Sondland is ALSO saying Trump was wrong to withhold the aid.
> Trump was wrong, but Rudy's the Saruman.
Click to expand...

What don't  you understand?

The President had been consulting with his national security leadership team to determine the best use of Ukraine security assistance funds to achieve US national security interests,” Office of Management and Budget staff wrote in an email to House Appropriations Committee staff aides. Agencies, OMB said, “must wait to obligate them until the policy review process is complete and the President had made a final determination


----------



## Mac-7

Aldo Raine said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what personally embarrassing secret the Deep State dug up on sondland?
> 
> It must be pretty yucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes finally a DEEP STATE reference, another angel gets it's  wings now!!!
Click to expand...

And the usual denial by the Head In The Sand crowd


----------



## The Original Tree

edward37 said:


> Opinion | Republicans Are Following Trump to Nowhere
> Republicans following Trump  to nowhere


*Like the Russian Hoax, and now The Ukraine Hoax, that is just a worthless opinion.*


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

OldLady said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can agree or disagree whether what Trump asked for was right or wrong, but one thing that it's not, is grounds for impeachment.
> 
> Since Trump has the right to ask anybody for anything, the commies are trying to attach the word "bribery" to it, as if Biden didn't do that when he was VP.  But bribery involves personally getting something back, which Trump didn't do for himself or the country.
> 
> Polls are funny, because they always seem to favor the Democrats......that is up until a week before the election, then they start telling the truth so they can maintain credibility.  In the meantime,they are designed to try and convince people how the political atmosphere is, instead of just telling us what it is.
> 
> So much like last time, you can hang your hat on the polls.  As for myself, I'm convinced people are much happier today with Trump than they were before him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proper channel was for Rump to turn it over to the DOJ and have them open the investigation.  Again, a President has tremendous power over countries through foreign aid.  To even ask for a favor to have them "Look into a Political Rival" usually means, do it or else.  You can word it any way you wish but that's how it's going to come across.  In Mob Boss lingo that Rump speaks, that means Do it or Else.  He demonstrates that even with people that cross him in the United States.  So it or else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is where the stupidity enters the debate.  Words mean things, and not what Democrats decide they mean at the time.  Now I know you've seen my multiple post of the definition of the word "favor" with the dictionary link of course.
> 
> Rational people define the word as it is in the dictionary.  Leftists define the word in the way they see fit.  You replied with a perfect example of that.  Instead of the dictionary definition of favor, which is doing something out of good will, with no remuneration, the Democrats ignore all that, and claim what you just did: better do it or else; your military aid depends on it, and nothing of the sorts was ever said or hinted.  How many times have the Democrats in the hearings used the word "demand?"  There was never any demand.
> 
> Trump never asked for an investigation by Ukraine, he asked for a favor, which I defined above.  A demand (also in the dictionary) is an ultimatum, and Trump never did that either.  So what this impeachment is all about is the way Democrats are re-defining words.  And again, remember, if Democrats can create new definition of words, so can Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When dealing with a Mobster, Doubleday doesn't apply and neither does Webster.  When a Crime Boss says, "Do me a favor" you had best damn well take it as an order "Or Else" face the consequences.  We aren't talking about sane law abiding people here.  We are talking about Mob Criminal Behavior.  And that is what we have allowed to become the President.
> 
> When Rump asked for a favor from the Leader of Israel regarding the 4 "Outspoken" Democratic Females, he got it.  But the backlash made Israel back off and allow the one to visit her mother on the West Bank.  The Diplomatic Corp looked the other way.
> 
> But on this one, the Diplomatic Corp had had enough.  The Professional Diplomats aren't looking the other way.  But they are being truthful and professional all the way.  Unlike you and Rumps Sycopaphants (and Rump himself) they are sticking strictly with the facts.  Like their jobs, it's boring and not sensational to the public but their job is to keep things that way and to keep things running smoothly in the background.  Enter the Rump and Rudy carnie dog and pony side show.  What you are seeing is the diplomatic corp is saying, ENOUGH IS ENOUGH.
> 
> Like more and more of us out are saying each and every day.  You can keep trying to cover for him but the more you do, the more likely that Mayor Pete will be the next President of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever medication you're taking, have your doctor switch it for you.
> 
> Trump is no mob anybody.  He isn't now and never was.  It's amazing how mind control works on you guys.  That geek Schiff Face did a gangster impression, and because of that, it's all you have in your mind.  If you want to know what's going on in that head of yours, the term is called _*Power of Suggestion*_.  I suggest you look it up.  Democrats have been using it for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Volker and Sondland are both doing a pretty good job of dispelling some of the more evil accusations.
> 
> But Sondland is ALSO saying Trump was wrong to withhold the aid.
> Trump was wrong, but Rudy's the Saruman.
Click to expand...


He can say what he wants, it was not his decision.  We did a full circle, and ended up right back where we started: opinions and interpretations instead of facts.


----------



## Aldo Raine

Mac-7 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what personally embarrassing secret the Deep State dug up on sondland?
> 
> It must be pretty yucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes finally a DEEP STATE reference, another angel gets it's  wings now!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the usual denial by the Head In The Sand crowd
Click to expand...


  Lol, yup they graduated from DEEP STATE UNIVERSITY!


----------



## The Original Tree

*Doesn't it look like this Taylor punk was trying to set Sondland up?*



Jitss617 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sondland is changing his testimony and is now saying that everything he did, he did at Trump's request.  This is the problem with REAL conspiracies.  Sondland has seen that all of Trump's top people are either in jail or awaiting sentencing and he's not going to lay down for Trump.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/immi...ad0e44-f057-11e9-89eb-ec56cd414732_story.html
> 
> Yesterday we saw the Republican witnesses saying "Biden would never do anything corrupt for money", and the NSA guy, who saw "nothing wrong" with the July 25th phone call, nevertheless went to the lawyers about the call within an hour of its completion.  But only because he feared "leaks".
> 
> In fact, although he thought the President did nothing wrong, Morrison went to the lawyers, at Bolton's direction, on three separate occasions.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 290798 Sorry democrats you lose again
Click to expand...


----------



## HaShev

Sondland poorly conveyed that the
quid pro quo he spoke of was not the accused one and was a legal unproblematic one for getting a meeting not for aid for info which is never in the phone calls, there's a huge distinction between typical quid pro quo (things you ask of a nation before setting up meetings like we do with North Korea or China meetings).
Furthermore context matters with a release of money quid pro quo, because Bidens quid pro quo release of funds to be done only when you obstruct justice for him is a crime.   But if you were to
withold funds from a nation (which never happened)that was interfering with elections and bribing politicians, that quid pro quo is not just legal but it's required if it (the exchange) were to happen, which it didn't.  The phrase is being framed for a narrative as problematic and wrong when it describes common practices most times normal procedure in politics.
This is what Mick Mulvaney poorly tried to convey that got him in hot water when the MSM took to their typical  word play symantics trying to cloudy up what he was truly saying.
 This is where Sondland needed to be careful too, how the word is missused by Schiff to paint a false narrative, however I think it was intended to be deceiving without getting caught in perjury.  More proof they think the American people are stupid and will fall for word play games.   And we see by the assumed responses from snowflakes, they got a few people confused like they intended to.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Was Biden wrong to threaten to withhold a billion dollars unless Ukraine fired the prosecutor investigating the company that his son was working for in Ukraine?

I am confused about this whole bribery thing.

Seems that it’s only bribery if it’s a Republican.


----------



## bendog

Aldo Raine said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what personally embarrassing secret the Deep State dug up on sondland?
> 
> It must be pretty yucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes finally a DEEP STATE reference, another angel gets it's  wings now!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the usual denial by the Head In The Sand crowd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, yup they graduated from DEEP STATE UNIVERSITY!
Click to expand...

And again, Trump trying a quid pro quo should not have any effect on the election.  But his dragging this out, and forcing lies to cover up his idiocy, just might rehabilitate Biden in a way.  I thought Biden's worst feature was he was LIKE Trump.  Old, out of touch with those of us concerned about healthcare and educating children (JFC "busing") and with crooked children.

And the kids should never have been in issue.  Look at Carter, Ford and Reagan's kids.  So they don't own Trump Towers or control billions of investments.  Normally, president's relatives are more amusing.

Now Joe can say he won't use Bill Barr to investigate Ivanka and the Real Estate Failure.


----------



## Dragonlady

22lcidw said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sondland's opening statement is explosive. "Everybody knew". Pence, Pompeo, everybody.
> 
> Volker and Morrison will be rushing to revise their statements to avoid perjury charges.
> 
> The demand for lawyers by Trump associates will go through the roof.
> 
> 
> 
> All of this for nothing. The hate for Trump so much you gotta search until you find something.  This will and is filtering down to the common man and woman. It won't be long before just saying a word will destroy anyone. No tolerance, no forgiveness....just guilt. I am not talking about messing with another individual.
Click to expand...


Nobody had to "search until you find something".  Trump's impeachment was inevitibale because he's so corrupt that he just can''t help himself.  Democrats don't have to search for impeachable offences, they just had to wait until Trump did something so odious and so obviously illegal that Republicans are grasping at straws in an effort to defend him.

Sondland is such an arrogant ass.  Playing Ambassador like he knows what he's doing, while the actual foreign policy professionals were referring to him as the "Gordon Problem".  A rich white guy playing at politics and buying himself an ambassadorship.  I understand he's spending hundreds of thousands of taxpayers' money "upgrading" his luxury residence in Brussels.


----------



## ColonelAngus

The Purge said:


>



This is absolutely the point missed by many.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

My God Sondland is ripping these imbeciles to shreds


I hope the blond honey is here....Haven't seen her yet.....gettin nervous. She is why I watch


----------



## Nostra

Sondland: Trump said no quid pro quo,  I want nothing.

Another Schifferbrains STAR WITNESS bites him in the ass.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Schiff asked him about Holmes testimony of his restaurant conversation, and Sondland said he didn't say anything about the Biden's as Holmes testified to.  Ouch.


----------



## Olde Europe

OldLady said:


> Volker and Sondland are both doing a pretty good job of dispelling some of the more evil accusations.
> 
> But Sondland is ALSO saying Trump was wrong to withhold the aid.
> Trump was wrong, but Rudy's the Saruman.



Oh, come on!  Giuliani is merely Trump's tool - the extortionist soliciting a bribe, setting in motion the quid pro quo, is Trump.  There is no dispelling of anything.  Sondland, if anything, does a good job describing more clearly the breadth and depth of the rot in the form of a extortionist shadow foreign policy channel, a rot that clearly starts with Trump.


----------



## BlindBoo

Getting pretty crowed under there.  I think their gonna need a bigger bus!


----------



## ColonelAngus

I hate they are allowing outside counsel to question the witnesses instead of just the members of the committee.


----------



## bendog

BlindBoo said:


> Getting pretty crowed under there.  I think their gonna need a bigger bus!


Do we want a pool for guessing how long it will take them to get the mods to move the thread?  LOL


----------



## Olde Europe

HappyJoy said:


> No, bribery is one of only two specific crimes mentioned in the Constitution for impeachment. I don't think we knew what we had when only the phone call was known. Now we have a fuller picture and actions that took place by the state department.
> 
> EDIT: Or I should say Giuliani.



Whoever doesn't immediately recognize the extortion and bribery after having read the memorandum of the phone call just admits they can't read a few paragraphs in context while walking a few yards in the boots of the other side of that conversation.


----------



## Nostra

Sondland: Trump told me no quid pro quo, I want nothing.

Another Schifferbrains STAR WITNESS bites him in the ass.


----------



## bendog

Dragonlady said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sondland's opening statement is explosive. "Everybody knew". Pence, Pompeo, everybody.
> 
> Volker and Morrison will be rushing to revise their statements to avoid perjury charges.
> 
> The demand for lawyers by Trump associates will go through the roof.
> 
> 
> 
> All of this for nothing. The hate for Trump so much you gotta search until you find something.  This will and is filtering down to the common man and woman. It won't be long before just saying a word will destroy anyone. No tolerance, no forgiveness....just guilt. I am not talking about messing with another individual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody had to "search until you find something".  Trump's impeachment was inevitibale because he's so corrupt that he just can''t help himself.  Democrats don't have to search for impeachable offences, they just had to wait until Trump did something so odious and so obviously illegal that Republicans are grasping at straws in an effort to defend him.
> 
> Sondland is such an arrogant ass.  Playing Ambassador like he knows what he's doing, while the actual foreign policy professionals were referring to him as the "Gordon Problem".  A rich white guy playing at politics and buying himself an ambassadorship.  I understand he's spending hundreds of thousands of taxpayers' money "upgrading" his luxury residence in Brussels.
Click to expand...

I never understood why Volker tied himself to the stakeoflies. 

Kurt Volker - Wikipedia

He had plenty of places to land in a non-Trumpian  world.  And his career in for service was already deader than Hillary's career.


----------



## Dragonlady

bendog said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what personally embarrassing secret the Deep State dug up on sondland?
> 
> It must be pretty yucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes finally a DEEP STATE reference, another angel gets it's  wings now!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the usual denial by the Head In The Sand crowd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, yup they graduated from DEEP STATE UNIVERSITY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And again, Trump trying a quid pro quo should not have any effect on the election.  But his dragging this out, and forcing lies to cover up his idiocy, just might rehabilitate Biden in a way.  I thought Biden's worst feature was he was LIKE Trump.  Old, out of touch with those of us concerned about healthcare and educating children (JFC "busing") and with crooked children.
> 
> And the kids should never have been in issue.  Look at Carter, Ford and Reagan's kids.  So they don't own Trump Towers or control billions of investments.  Normally, president's relatives are more amusing.
> 
> Now Joe can say he won't use Bill Barr to investigate Ivanka and the Real Estate Failure.
Click to expand...


Volker and Morrison were supposed to be the Republican witnesses for the President.  Every witness so far, including Volker and Morrison have opined that the "Crowstrike theory" is a hoax and a false conspiracy theory to deflect from blaming Russia for election interference and has now basis in fact.  Russia hacked the DNC server, and the Biden firing of the prosecutor was done in accordance with stated public policy in all of the free world, at that time.

If these are the best witnesses that the President has, he's in big trouble.  It was especially delightful yesterday that when Jim Jordan attacked Lt. Col. Vindland, his response was to read his latest performance review out loud.  Trump's attack dog keeps getting his ass handed to him on a plate.  Yes, let's get the guy who "started it all" in for testimony.  I agree, but I don't think President Trump will come.


----------



## HaShev

The Original Tree said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what personally embarrassing secret the Deep State dug up on sondland?
> 
> It must be pretty yucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes finally a DEEP STATE reference, another angel gets it's  wings now!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the usual denial by the Head In The Sand crowd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, yup they graduated from DEEP STATE UNIVERSITY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And again, Trump trying a quid pro quo should not have any effect on the election.  But his dragging this out, and forcing lies to cover up his idiocy, just might rehabilitate Biden in a way.  I thought Biden's worst feature was he was LIKE Trump.  Old, out of touch with those of us concerned about healthcare and educating children (JFC "busing") and with crooked children.
> 
> And the kids should never have been in issue.  Look at Carter, Ford and Reagan's kids.  So they don't own Trump Towers or control billions of investments.  Normally, president's relatives are more amusing.
> 
> Now Joe can say he won't use Bill Barr to investigate Ivanka and the Real Estate Failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Biden is Trashed.  A Hairy Man Butt Loving, Bunghole Licking, Jizz Drinking Effeminate failure of a Mayor is leading him in the polls.*
Click to expand...

This whole thing was devised by Dem rivals to get 2 birds with 1 stone.  Done to get Biden out of the race knowing this would come up in the primaries if it got that far.  This is one of the reasons Obama didn't endorse him.


----------



## HappyJoy

OldLady said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sondland says the bad guy was Giuliani.  HE'S THE EVIL ONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and he said that he (Giuliani) was acting on behalf of the president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He and Volker are both painting the picture of Donald Trump being sadly misinformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He probably was. Just the same the president went along with the QPQ....or bribery....extortion, whatever you want to call it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupidity.  Can we impeach for that?
Click to expand...


Technically yes. If a majority of the House felt the president was too stupid for his office then yeah, they could impeach him on it.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Democrats counsel is getting whiny and pissed off.


----------



## HappyJoy

The Original Tree said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Please send this to The Rubber Room, Spank Shack, Flame Zone, or Looney Bin
> 
> ANY
> 
> DAY
> 
> NOW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Sondland flip? Looks like it. Ironically funny as hell that you are calling this thread loony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I do not see this flipping you are talking about.  It's another hoax to file on a mountain of hoaxes you fools have dumped on The American Taxpayer for the past 3 years.
> 
> Meanwhile The USMCA is about to turn 2 years old and is wedged up the crack of Nancy's fat ass.*
Click to expand...


So, I'll take your loony reply as confirmation this thread will stay where it's at.


----------



## Nostra

Sondland: Trump never talked to me about security aide.

OOPS!


----------



## Dragonlady

Dragonlady said:


> Sondland is changing his testimony and is now saying that everything he did, he did at Trump's request.  This is the problem with REAL conspiracies.  Sondland has seen that all of Trump's top people are either in jail or awaiting sentencing and he's not going to lay down for Trump.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/immi...ad0e44-f057-11e9-89eb-ec56cd414732_story.html
> 
> Yesterday we saw the Republican witnesses saying "Biden would never do anything corrupt for money", and the NSA guy, who saw "nothing wrong" with the July 25th phone call, nevertheless went to the lawyers about the call within an hour of its completion.  But only because he feared "leaks".
> 
> In fact, although he thought the President did nothing wrong, Morrison went to the lawyers, at Bolton's direction, on three separate occasions.



Sorry, the wrong link was included and its too late to edit it so here's the correct link:

Sondland changes testimony, acknowledges delivering quid pro quo message to Ukraine


----------



## Nostra

Sondland: Trump never talked to me about security aide.

OOPS!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

ColonelAngus said:


> Democrats counsel is getting whiny and pissed off.



Schiff Face is trying to put words in his mouth.  In a court of law, this would be objected to.  It's called Leading the Witness.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Good Lord, how long will the Dems have the floor?

Has it been 45 minutes?

This guy is just asking Sondland the same question 1000 different ways.


----------



## Nostra

ColonelAngus said:


> Good Lord, how long will the Dems have the floor?
> 
> Has it been 45 minutes?
> 
> This guy is just asking Sondland the same question 1000 different ways.


How many times did he ask "Do you have any reason to question what (fill in the blank) told us"?

WTF?


----------



## RDD_1210

Nostra said:


> Sondland: Trump never talked to me about security aide.
> 
> OOPS!



"Everyone was in the loop"

This isn't good for your boy.


----------



## HaShev

Dragonlady said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sondland is changing his testimony and is now saying that everything he did, he did at Trump's request.  This is the problem with REAL conspiracies.  Sondland has seen that all of Trump's top people are either in jail or awaiting sentencing and he's not going to lay down for Trump.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/immi...ad0e44-f057-11e9-89eb-ec56cd414732_story.html
> 
> Yesterday we saw the Republican witnesses saying "Biden would never do anything corrupt for money", and the NSA guy, who saw "nothing wrong" with the July 25th phone call, nevertheless went to the lawyers about the call within an hour of its completion.  But only because he feared "leaks".
> 
> In fact, although he thought the President did nothing wrong, Morrison went to the lawyers, at Bolton's direction, on three separate occasions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, the wrong link was included and its too late to edit it so here's the correct link:
> 
> Sondland changes testimony, acknowledges delivering quid pro quo message to Ukraine
Click to expand...

Wrong, he was addressing the exchange for a meeting not for funds and info.  This is what Mulvaney tried to warn you about that MSM didnct want you to learn or grasp: that there are many types of quid pro quos, typical legal ones and abnormal or problematic ones and even illegal ones.
You've been fooled as seen by not knowing the difference.
I ALREADY POSTED THIS 1-2 PAGES AGO SO YOUR POST IGNORES THESE FACTS:
quid pro quo he spoke of was not the accused one and was a legal unproblematic one for getting a meeting not for aid for info which is never in the phone calls, there's a huge distinction between typical quid pro quo (things you ask of a nation before setting up meetings like we do with North Korea or China meetings).
Furthermore context matters with a release of money quid pro quo, because Bidens quid pro quo release of funds to be done only when you obstruct justice for him is a crime. But if you were to
withold funds from a nation (which never happened)that was interfering with elections and bribing politicians, that quid pro quo is not just legal but it's required if it (the exchange) were to happen, which it didn't. The phrase is being framed for a narrative as problematic and wrong when it describes common practices most times normal procedure in politics.
This is what Mick Mulvaney poorly tried to convey that got him in hot water when the MSM took to their typical word play symantics trying to cloudy up what he was truly saying.
This is where Sondland needed to be careful too, how the word is missused by Schiff to paint a false narrative, however I think it was intended to be deceiving without getting caught in perjury. More proof they think the American people are stupid and will fall for word play games. And we see by the assumed responses from snowflakes, they got a few people confused like they intended to.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Nostra said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord, how long will the Dems have the floor?
> 
> Has it been 45 minutes?
> 
> This guy is just asking Sondland the same question 1000 different ways.
> 
> 
> 
> How many times did he ask "Do you have any reason to question what (fill in the blank) told us"?
> 
> WTF?
Click to expand...


So far, his whole testimony is filled with "I presumed" or "I believe."  What Schiff is looking for was "Yes, Trump told me he's holding aid until....."


----------



## HappyJoy

Nostra said:


> Sondland: Trump never talked to me about security aide.
> 
> OOPS!



Are you going to enjoy when Giuliani is cr


Nostra said:


> Sondland: Trump never talked to me about security aide.
> 
> OOPS!



Yeah, if I were Giulani I'd be shitting bricks, if he weren't already. He's going to get railed by the president.

Apparently not the first time either.


----------



## Jitss617

The Original Tree said:


> *Doesn't it look like this Taylor punk was trying to set Sondland up?*
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sondland is changing his testimony and is now saying that everything he did, he did at Trump's request.  This is the problem with REAL conspiracies.  Sondland has seen that all of Trump's top people are either in jail or awaiting sentencing and he's not going to lay down for Trump.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/immi...ad0e44-f057-11e9-89eb-ec56cd414732_story.html
> 
> Yesterday we saw the Republican witnesses saying "Biden would never do anything corrupt for money", and the NSA guy, who saw "nothing wrong" with the July 25th phone call, nevertheless went to the lawyers about the call within an hour of its completion.  But only because he feared "leaks".
> 
> In fact, although he thought the President did nothing wrong, Morrison went to the lawyers, at Bolton's direction, on three separate occasions.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 290798 Sorry democrats you lose again
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

How so?


----------



## bendog

Dragonlady said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what personally embarrassing secret the Deep State dug up on sondland?
> 
> It must be pretty yucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes finally a DEEP STATE reference, another angel gets it's  wings now!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the usual denial by the Head In The Sand crowd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, yup they graduated from DEEP STATE UNIVERSITY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And again, Trump trying a quid pro quo should not have any effect on the election.  But his dragging this out, and forcing lies to cover up his idiocy, just might rehabilitate Biden in a way.  I thought Biden's worst feature was he was LIKE Trump.  Old, out of touch with those of us concerned about healthcare and educating children (JFC "busing") and with crooked children.
> 
> And the kids should never have been in issue.  Look at Carter, Ford and Reagan's kids.  So they don't own Trump Towers or control billions of investments.  Normally, president's relatives are more amusing.
> 
> Now Joe can say he won't use Bill Barr to investigate Ivanka and the Real Estate Failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Volker and Morrison were supposed to be the Republican witnesses for the President.  Every witness so far, including Volker and Morrison have opined that the "Crowstrike theory" is a hoax and a false conspiracy theory to deflect from blaming Russia for election interference and has now basis in fact.  Russia hacked the DNC server, and the Biden firing of the prosecutor was done in accordance with stated public policy in all of the free world, at that time.
> 
> If these are the best witnesses that the President has, he's in big trouble.  It was especially delightful yesterday that when Jim Jordan attacked Lt. Col. Vindland, his response was to read his latest performance review out loud.  Trump's attack dog keeps getting his ass handed to him on a plate.  Yes, let's get the guy who "started it all" in for testimony.  I agree, but I don't think President Trump will come.
Click to expand...

Well, I think Morrison was a Bolton guy, and that makes him NOT a deep stater, but not necessarily a Trump guy either.  Bolton isn't really gonna be a help either way, and he's certainly no champion of truth.  Rather, he's a an ideologue.  He shares Trump's nationalistic views, but he's not pro-Russia, and he certainly doesn't share Trump's aim of appeasing the Sunnis for money.  Bolton folks are more a ticking time bomb that when it goes off will indiscriminately kill any innocents who happen to be nearby the "evildoers."  lol

Volker was more a republican careerist.  He lost his slot when Obama got elected.  I have no idea why.  Generally Dept of State guys just float along.


----------



## bendog

HaShev said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sondland is changing his testimony and is now saying that everything he did, he did at Trump's request.  This is the problem with REAL conspiracies.  Sondland has seen that all of Trump's top people are either in jail or awaiting sentencing and he's not going to lay down for Trump.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/immi...ad0e44-f057-11e9-89eb-ec56cd414732_story.html
> 
> Yesterday we saw the Republican witnesses saying "Biden would never do anything corrupt for money", and the NSA guy, who saw "nothing wrong" with the July 25th phone call, nevertheless went to the lawyers about the call within an hour of its completion.  But only because he feared "leaks".
> 
> In fact, although he thought the President did nothing wrong, Morrison went to the lawyers, at Bolton's direction, on three separate occasions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, the wrong link was included and its too late to edit it so here's the correct link:
> 
> Sondland changes testimony, acknowledges delivering quid pro quo message to Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, he was addressing the exchange for a meeting not for funds and info.  This is what Mulvaney tried to warn you about that MSM didnct want you to learn or grasp: that there are many types of quid pro quos, typical legal ones and abnormal or problematic ones and even illegal ones.
> You've been fooled as seen by not knowing the difference.
> I ALREADY POSTED THIS 1-2 PAGES AGO SO YOUR POST IGNORES THESE FACTS:
> quid pro quo he spoke of was not the accused one and was a legal unproblematic one for getting a meeting not for aid for info which is never in the phone calls, there's a huge distinction between typical quid pro quo (things you ask of a nation before setting up meetings like we do with North Korea or China meetings).
> Furthermore context matters with a release of money quid pro quo, because Bidens quid pro quo release of funds to be done only when you obstruct justice for him is a crime. But if you were to
> withold funds from a nation (which never happened)that was interfering with elections and bribing politicians, that quid pro quo is not just legal but it's required if it (the exchange) were to happen, which it didn't. The phrase is being framed for a narrative as problematic and wrong when it describes common practices most times normal procedure in politics.
> This is what Mick Mulvaney poorly tried to convey that got him in hot water when the MSM took to their typical word play symantics trying to cloudy up what he was truly saying.
> This is where Sondland needed to be careful too, how the word is missused by Schiff to paint a false narrative, however I think it was intended to be deceiving without getting caught in perjury. More proof they think the American people are stupid and will fall for word play games. And we see by the assumed responses from snowflakes, they got a few people confused like they intended to.
Click to expand...


SPEAK ENGLISH DAMMIT


----------



## basquebromance

the american people will only believe Trump is a traitor when they see the evidence. here's the problem my friends: there is NO evidence! 

NOOOOOOO EVIDENCE!


----------



## OldLady

Ray From Cleveland said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The proper channel was for Rump to turn it over to the DOJ and have them open the investigation.  Again, a President has tremendous power over countries through foreign aid.  To even ask for a favor to have them "Look into a Political Rival" usually means, do it or else.  You can word it any way you wish but that's how it's going to come across.  In Mob Boss lingo that Rump speaks, that means Do it or Else.  He demonstrates that even with people that cross him in the United States.  So it or else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is where the stupidity enters the debate.  Words mean things, and not what Democrats decide they mean at the time.  Now I know you've seen my multiple post of the definition of the word "favor" with the dictionary link of course.
> 
> Rational people define the word as it is in the dictionary.  Leftists define the word in the way they see fit.  You replied with a perfect example of that.  Instead of the dictionary definition of favor, which is doing something out of good will, with no remuneration, the Democrats ignore all that, and claim what you just did: better do it or else; your military aid depends on it, and nothing of the sorts was ever said or hinted.  How many times have the Democrats in the hearings used the word "demand?"  There was never any demand.
> 
> Trump never asked for an investigation by Ukraine, he asked for a favor, which I defined above.  A demand (also in the dictionary) is an ultimatum, and Trump never did that either.  So what this impeachment is all about is the way Democrats are re-defining words.  And again, remember, if Democrats can create new definition of words, so can Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When dealing with a Mobster, Doubleday doesn't apply and neither does Webster.  When a Crime Boss says, "Do me a favor" you had best damn well take it as an order "Or Else" face the consequences.  We aren't talking about sane law abiding people here.  We are talking about Mob Criminal Behavior.  And that is what we have allowed to become the President.
> 
> When Rump asked for a favor from the Leader of Israel regarding the 4 "Outspoken" Democratic Females, he got it.  But the backlash made Israel back off and allow the one to visit her mother on the West Bank.  The Diplomatic Corp looked the other way.
> 
> But on this one, the Diplomatic Corp had had enough.  The Professional Diplomats aren't looking the other way.  But they are being truthful and professional all the way.  Unlike you and Rumps Sycopaphants (and Rump himself) they are sticking strictly with the facts.  Like their jobs, it's boring and not sensational to the public but their job is to keep things that way and to keep things running smoothly in the background.  Enter the Rump and Rudy carnie dog and pony side show.  What you are seeing is the diplomatic corp is saying, ENOUGH IS ENOUGH.
> 
> Like more and more of us out are saying each and every day.  You can keep trying to cover for him but the more you do, the more likely that Mayor Pete will be the next President of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever medication you're taking, have your doctor switch it for you.
> 
> Trump is no mob anybody.  He isn't now and never was.  It's amazing how mind control works on you guys.  That geek Schiff Face did a gangster impression, and because of that, it's all you have in your mind.  If you want to know what's going on in that head of yours, the term is called _*Power of Suggestion*_.  I suggest you look it up.  Democrats have been using it for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Volker and Sondland are both doing a pretty good job of dispelling some of the more evil accusations.
> 
> But Sondland is ALSO saying Trump was wrong to withhold the aid.
> Trump was wrong, but Rudy's the Saruman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He can say what he wants, it was not his decision.  We did a full circle, and ended up right back where we started: opinions and interpretations instead of facts.
Click to expand...

I'm not persuaded.


----------



## Rustic

Dragonlady said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what personally embarrassing secret the Deep State dug up on sondland?
> 
> It must be pretty yucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes finally a DEEP STATE reference, another angel gets it's  wings now!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the usual denial by the Head In The Sand crowd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, yup they graduated from DEEP STATE UNIVERSITY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And again, Trump trying a quid pro quo should not have any effect on the election.  But his dragging this out, and forcing lies to cover up his idiocy, just might rehabilitate Biden in a way.  I thought Biden's worst feature was he was LIKE Trump.  Old, out of touch with those of us concerned about healthcare and educating children (JFC "busing") and with crooked children.
> 
> And the kids should never have been in issue.  Look at Carter, Ford and Reagan's kids.  So they don't own Trump Towers or control billions of investments.  Normally, president's relatives are more amusing.
> 
> Now Joe can say he won't use Bill Barr to investigate Ivanka and the Real Estate Failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Volker and Morrison were supposed to be the Republican witnesses for the President.  Every witness so far, including Volker and Morrison have opined that the "Crowstrike theory" is a hoax and a false conspiracy theory to deflect from blaming Russia for election interference and has now basis in fact.  Russia hacked the DNC server, and the Biden firing of the prosecutor was done in accordance with stated public policy in all of the free world, at that time.
> 
> If these are the best witnesses that the President has, he's in big trouble.  It was especially delightful yesterday that when Jim Jordan attacked Lt. Col. Vindland, his response was to read his latest performance review out loud.  Trump's attack dog keeps getting his ass handed to him on a plate.  Yes, let's get the guy who "started it all" in for testimony.  I agree, but I don't think President Trump will come.
Click to expand...

Lol
... and still no Russian connection


----------



## Tommy Tainant

At what point will Pompeo,Guiliani and Mulvaney give evidence ?


----------



## Dragonlady

easyt65 said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sondland's opening statement is explosive. "Everybody knew". Pence, Pompeo, everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. So Sondland claims to have the ability to know what people knew / were thinking? 'Everybody Knew' is subjective, an OPINION, which is the only thing Schiff's non-witnesses have been able to present under oath.
> 
> 2.  Volker and Morrison already destroyed his testimony yesterday by declaring 'No Briber', 'No Extortion', No Quid Pro Quo'
Click to expand...


Volker and Morrison didn't say any of those things.  As fact witnesses, they didn't offer legal opinions, nor should they.  But they really destroyed Trump's arguments that this was all about corruption.  Why wasn't Trump concerned about the corruption in the Ukraine before releasing American foreign aid in 2018, and 2017?  Why isn't he concerned about corruption in any other country in the world except the Ukraine?

Morrison and Volker came across as lying about the impropriety of the ask.  Morrison especially - went to the lawyer on three separate occasions after reporting these things to John Bolton, and Bolten *SENT HIM TO THE LAWYERS EVERY TIME*.  Bolton knew it was going on and it was wrong - a "drug deal".  

Now that the whole scheme has been outed, the rats are all falling all over one another accusing each other and the President.  Up until today, everybody blamed Sondland, and today Sondland blamed everybody - the President, Pompeo, Bolton, Morrison, Volker, and Pence and Rudy.  Rats in a barrel are so entertaining.

I need to make a bowl of  for the afternoon session.  I bought a beautiful air popper last Wednesday, specifically for the impeachment hearings.  Best reality show on TV.


----------



## Defiant1

At least Sondland won't have to take the next plane....


----------



## ColonelAngus

Trump never said there was a quid pro quo, this guy just assumed it?

Trump emphatically said “there is no quid pro quo”

That’s impeachable?

No evidence, just assumptions?

Wow.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Fox isn't giving him a 50% rating.  Sites like Breitbart does but that's a conspiracy site who will say just abut anything.  He's still running between 42 and 46 depending on what flavor the ice cream.  I made a prediction almost 2 eyars ago that Biden would not be and candidate.  It looks like I was right.  It would be some dark horse.  Mayor Pete may very well fulfill that prediction.  Even Warren is starting to sound more like Mayor Pete lately and less like Bernie.  Mayor Pete fills all the boxes for being a President.  The only thing that may stand in his way is that he's gay.  And after Rump, that's only a huge problem with the Rump Followers who wouldn't for for Jesus Christ if he ran against Rump.  If Bernie gives his support to Mayor Pete that means Mayor Pete will have almost total support of Women who really don't have a problem in that area.  Warren is NOT the choice of Women.  It's a tossup between Bernie and Mayor Pete.  Rump has a minority support of Women.  It all dpends on if Women will get out and vote.
> 
> GEtting this back into perspective of the impeachment, I am watching a retransmission of it right now.  Most of the discussion by both sides is BS.  Here is my take.
> 
> IF Trump brought up the Ukrarians were asked to do an investigation of Biden by the Ukranians then the Professional Diplomats all find that that was wrong.  Even mentioning that in a conversation would be uncomfortable.  None of them said they would have been party to a Biden investigation in any way shape or form.
> 
> And we all know it did happen.  You can spin it any way you want to but Rump should NEVER have even brought it up even as a favor.  He's done it before with Israel.  No matter what I think of the 4 outspoken Congress Women, he should have never asked for a favor from the Israeli Leader like that.  It's not Ukraines or Israels business.  We need to police out own.  If there is a crime, that's why we have the DOJ and our Court System.  The President of the United States has just too much Power over these countries to be asking for any kind of personal favor other than, maybe, what the best recipe for their favorite food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can agree or disagree whether what Trump asked for was right or wrong, but one thing that it's not, is grounds for impeachment.
> 
> Since Trump has the right to ask anybody for anything, the commies are trying to attach the word "bribery" to it, as if Biden didn't do that when he was VP.  But bribery involves personally getting something back, which Trump didn't do for himself or the country.
> 
> Polls are funny, because they always seem to favor the Democrats......that is up until a week before the election, then they start telling the truth so they can maintain credibility.  In the meantime,they are designed to try and convince people how the political atmosphere is, instead of just telling us what it is.
> 
> So much like last time, you can hang your hat on the polls.  As for myself, I'm convinced people are much happier today with Trump than they were before him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The proper channel was for Rump to turn it over to the DOJ and have them open the investigation.  Again, a President has tremendous power over countries through foreign aid.  To even ask for a favor to have them "Look into a Political Rival" usually means, do it or else.  You can word it any way you wish but that's how it's going to come across.  In Mob Boss lingo that Rump speaks, that means Do it or Else.  He demonstrates that even with people that cross him in the United States.  So it or else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is where the stupidity enters the debate.  Words mean things, and not what Democrats decide they mean at the time.  Now I know you've seen my multiple post of the definition of the word "favor" with the dictionary link of course.
> 
> Rational people define the word as it is in the dictionary.  Leftists define the word in the way they see fit.  You replied with a perfect example of that.  Instead of the dictionary definition of favor, which is doing something out of good will, with no remuneration, the Democrats ignore all that, and claim what you just did: better do it or else; your military aid depends on it, and nothing of the sorts was ever said or hinted.  How many times have the Democrats in the hearings used the word "demand?"  There was never any demand.
> 
> Trump never asked for an investigation by Ukraine, he asked for a favor, which I defined above.  A demand (also in the dictionary) is an ultimatum, and Trump never did that either.  So what this impeachment is all about is the way Democrats are re-defining words.  And again, remember, if Democrats can create new definition of words, so can Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When dealing with a Mobster, Doubleday doesn't apply and neither does Webster.  When a Crime Boss says, "Do me a favor" you had best damn well take it as an order "Or Else" face the consequences.  We aren't talking about sane law abiding people here.  We are talking about Mob Criminal Behavior.  And that is what we have allowed to become the President.
> 
> When Rump asked for a favor from the Leader of Israel regarding the 4 "Outspoken" Democratic Females, he got it.  But the backlash made Israel back off and allow the one to visit her mother on the West Bank.  The Diplomatic Corp looked the other way.
> 
> But on this one, the Diplomatic Corp had had enough.  The Professional Diplomats aren't looking the other way.  But they are being truthful and professional all the way.  Unlike you and Rumps Sycopaphants (and Rump himself) they are sticking strictly with the facts.  Like their jobs, it's boring and not sensational to the public but their job is to keep things that way and to keep things running smoothly in the background.  Enter the Rump and Rudy carnie dog and pony side show.  What you are seeing is the diplomatic corp is saying, ENOUGH IS ENOUGH.
> 
> Like more and more of us out are saying each and every day.  You can keep trying to cover for him but the more you do, the more likely that Mayor Pete will be the next President of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever medication you're taking, have your doctor switch it for you.
> 
> Trump is no mob anybody.  He isn't now and never was.  It's amazing how mind control works on you guys.  That geek Schiff Face did a gangster impression, and because of that, it's all you have in your mind.  If you want to know what's going on in that head of yours, the term is called _*Power of Suggestion*_.  I suggest you look it up.  Democrats have been using it for decades.
Click to expand...


I am watching it on NBC right now.  It's being tied up with a neat ribbon and a bow.  The Rump and Rudy Dog and Pony Act is pretty well out in the open.

Rump can pretty well forget receiving any more millions from Sondland.  Sondland was a Republican Pick not a Democratic Pick for a witness.  So don't give me this crap about the Republicans aren't getting their own picks into the investigation.  They are. It's just now working out the way they thought it would.  All that is left is the assination of their own hand picked witness.  I am going to watch the Republicans tear into Sondland.  

I can see a pattern here.  The game plan was to throw Rudy under the bus.  Well, the Republicans had done a pretty good job of that.  Rudy is going to lose his Client Lawyer privilege very soon.  At that point, Rudy is post toasties.  And I believe that a deal or two is going to get cut to shorten his prison sentence and he's going to yank rump from the bus driver seat.

Time to sign off.  it's getting ready to start up again.  More later.  Looks like it's time for the added Fat Lady, Donkey and the Disappearing Midget (use your own imagination)


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

God, if this Sondland drinks anymore water, the poor man is going to drown.


----------



## The Original Tree

I keep looking for Russian Collusion Schitt says he has evidence of in these hearings and I cannot find it.

Anyone?


----------



## The Original Tree

Defiant1 said:


> At least Sondland won't have to take the next plane....


*He pissed off The Deep State.  He can never board an Airplane again.  He also won't be able to take the trash out, or take his dog out for a walk after dark.*


----------



## OldLady

Olde Europe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Volker and Sondland are both doing a pretty good job of dispelling some of the more evil accusations.
> 
> But Sondland is ALSO saying Trump was wrong to withhold the aid.
> Trump was wrong, but Rudy's the Saruman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, come on!  Giuliani is merely Trump's tool - the extortionist soliciting a bribe, setting in motion the quid pro quo, is Trump.  There is no dispelling of anything.  Sondland, if anything, does a good job describing more clearly the breadth and depth of the rot in the form of a extortionist shadow foreign policy channel, a rot that clearly starts with Trump.
Click to expand...

I'm keeping an open mind.  Just commenting on what I've heard.


----------



## Nostra

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can agree or disagree whether what Trump asked for was right or wrong, but one thing that it's not, is grounds for impeachment.
> 
> Since Trump has the right to ask anybody for anything, the commies are trying to attach the word "bribery" to it, as if Biden didn't do that when he was VP.  But bribery involves personally getting something back, which Trump didn't do for himself or the country.
> 
> Polls are funny, because they always seem to favor the Democrats......that is up until a week before the election, then they start telling the truth so they can maintain credibility.  In the meantime,they are designed to try and convince people how the political atmosphere is, instead of just telling us what it is.
> 
> So much like last time, you can hang your hat on the polls.  As for myself, I'm convinced people are much happier today with Trump than they were before him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proper channel was for Rump to turn it over to the DOJ and have them open the investigation.  Again, a President has tremendous power over countries through foreign aid.  To even ask for a favor to have them "Look into a Political Rival" usually means, do it or else.  You can word it any way you wish but that's how it's going to come across.  In Mob Boss lingo that Rump speaks, that means Do it or Else.  He demonstrates that even with people that cross him in the United States.  So it or else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is where the stupidity enters the debate.  Words mean things, and not what Democrats decide they mean at the time.  Now I know you've seen my multiple post of the definition of the word "favor" with the dictionary link of course.
> 
> Rational people define the word as it is in the dictionary.  Leftists define the word in the way they see fit.  You replied with a perfect example of that.  Instead of the dictionary definition of favor, which is doing something out of good will, with no remuneration, the Democrats ignore all that, and claim what you just did: better do it or else; your military aid depends on it, and nothing of the sorts was ever said or hinted.  How many times have the Democrats in the hearings used the word "demand?"  There was never any demand.
> 
> Trump never asked for an investigation by Ukraine, he asked for a favor, which I defined above.  A demand (also in the dictionary) is an ultimatum, and Trump never did that either.  So what this impeachment is all about is the way Democrats are re-defining words.  And again, remember, if Democrats can create new definition of words, so can Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When dealing with a Mobster, Doubleday doesn't apply and neither does Webster.  When a Crime Boss says, "Do me a favor" you had best damn well take it as an order "Or Else" face the consequences.  We aren't talking about sane law abiding people here.  We are talking about Mob Criminal Behavior.  And that is what we have allowed to become the President.
> 
> When Rump asked for a favor from the Leader of Israel regarding the 4 "Outspoken" Democratic Females, he got it.  But the backlash made Israel back off and allow the one to visit her mother on the West Bank.  The Diplomatic Corp looked the other way.
> 
> But on this one, the Diplomatic Corp had had enough.  The Professional Diplomats aren't looking the other way.  But they are being truthful and professional all the way.  Unlike you and Rumps Sycopaphants (and Rump himself) they are sticking strictly with the facts.  Like their jobs, it's boring and not sensational to the public but their job is to keep things that way and to keep things running smoothly in the background.  Enter the Rump and Rudy carnie dog and pony side show.  What you are seeing is the diplomatic corp is saying, ENOUGH IS ENOUGH.
> 
> Like more and more of us out are saying each and every day.  You can keep trying to cover for him but the more you do, the more likely that Mayor Pete will be the next President of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever medication you're taking, have your doctor switch it for you.
> 
> Trump is no mob anybody.  He isn't now and never was.  It's amazing how mind control works on you guys.  That geek Schiff Face did a gangster impression, and because of that, it's all you have in your mind.  If you want to know what's going on in that head of yours, the term is called _*Power of Suggestion*_.  I suggest you look it up.  Democrats have been using it for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am watching it on NBC right now.  It's being tied up with a neat ribbon and a bow.  The Rump and Rudy Dog and Pony Act is pretty well out in the open.
> 
> Rump can pretty well forget receiving any more millions from Sondland.  Sondland was a Republican Pick not a Democratic Pick for a witness.  So don't give me this crap about the Republicans aren't getting their own picks into the investigation.  They are. It's just now working out the way they thought it would.  All that is left is the assination of their own hand picked witness.  I am going to watch the Republicans tear into Sondland.
> 
> I can see a pattern here.  The game plan was to throw Rudy under the bus.  Well, the Republicans had done a pretty good job of that.  Rudy is going to lose his Client Lawyer privilege very soon.  At that point, Rudy is post toasties.  And I believe that a deal or two is going to get cut to shorten his prison sentence and he's going to yank rump from the bus driver seat.
> 
> Time to sign off.  it's getting ready to start up again.  More later.  Looks like it's time for the added Fat Lady, Donkey and the Disappearing Midget (use your own imagination)
Click to expand...

You are a liar.  Sondland wasn't called by the Republicans, he got a subpoena from Schifferbrains.

The Republican's have not had a single witness due to Schifferbrain's blocking them all.



*Democrats subpoena Sondland for testimony, documents*


----------



## Nostra

Uh-oh.............Obama's Ukrainian ambassador called for Burisma to be investigated in 2015.

Oops!


----------



## joaquinmiller

Nostra said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The proper channel was for Rump to turn it over to the DOJ and have them open the investigation.  Again, a President has tremendous power over countries through foreign aid.  To even ask for a favor to have them "Look into a Political Rival" usually means, do it or else.  You can word it any way you wish but that's how it's going to come across.  In Mob Boss lingo that Rump speaks, that means Do it or Else.  He demonstrates that even with people that cross him in the United States.  So it or else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is where the stupidity enters the debate.  Words mean things, and not what Democrats decide they mean at the time.  Now I know you've seen my multiple post of the definition of the word "favor" with the dictionary link of course.
> 
> Rational people define the word as it is in the dictionary.  Leftists define the word in the way they see fit.  You replied with a perfect example of that.  Instead of the dictionary definition of favor, which is doing something out of good will, with no remuneration, the Democrats ignore all that, and claim what you just did: better do it or else; your military aid depends on it, and nothing of the sorts was ever said or hinted.  How many times have the Democrats in the hearings used the word "demand?"  There was never any demand.
> 
> Trump never asked for an investigation by Ukraine, he asked for a favor, which I defined above.  A demand (also in the dictionary) is an ultimatum, and Trump never did that either.  So what this impeachment is all about is the way Democrats are re-defining words.  And again, remember, if Democrats can create new definition of words, so can Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When dealing with a Mobster, Doubleday doesn't apply and neither does Webster.  When a Crime Boss says, "Do me a favor" you had best damn well take it as an order "Or Else" face the consequences.  We aren't talking about sane law abiding people here.  We are talking about Mob Criminal Behavior.  And that is what we have allowed to become the President.
> 
> When Rump asked for a favor from the Leader of Israel regarding the 4 "Outspoken" Democratic Females, he got it.  But the backlash made Israel back off and allow the one to visit her mother on the West Bank.  The Diplomatic Corp looked the other way.
> 
> But on this one, the Diplomatic Corp had had enough.  The Professional Diplomats aren't looking the other way.  But they are being truthful and professional all the way.  Unlike you and Rumps Sycopaphants (and Rump himself) they are sticking strictly with the facts.  Like their jobs, it's boring and not sensational to the public but their job is to keep things that way and to keep things running smoothly in the background.  Enter the Rump and Rudy carnie dog and pony side show.  What you are seeing is the diplomatic corp is saying, ENOUGH IS ENOUGH.
> 
> Like more and more of us out are saying each and every day.  You can keep trying to cover for him but the more you do, the more likely that Mayor Pete will be the next President of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever medication you're taking, have your doctor switch it for you.
> 
> Trump is no mob anybody.  He isn't now and never was.  It's amazing how mind control works on you guys.  That geek Schiff Face did a gangster impression, and because of that, it's all you have in your mind.  If you want to know what's going on in that head of yours, the term is called _*Power of Suggestion*_.  I suggest you look it up.  Democrats have been using it for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am watching it on NBC right now.  It's being tied up with a neat ribbon and a bow.  The Rump and Rudy Dog and Pony Act is pretty well out in the open.
> 
> Rump can pretty well forget receiving any more millions from Sondland.  Sondland was a Republican Pick not a Democratic Pick for a witness.  So don't give me this crap about the Republicans aren't getting their own picks into the investigation.  They are. It's just now working out the way they thought it would.  All that is left is the assination of their own hand picked witness.  I am going to watch the Republicans tear into Sondland.
> 
> I can see a pattern here.  The game plan was to throw Rudy under the bus.  Well, the Republicans had done a pretty good job of that.  Rudy is going to lose his Client Lawyer privilege very soon.  At that point, Rudy is post toasties.  And I believe that a deal or two is going to get cut to shorten his prison sentence and he's going to yank rump from the bus driver seat.
> 
> Time to sign off.  it's getting ready to start up again.  More later.  Looks like it's time for the added Fat Lady, Donkey and the Disappearing Midget (use your own imagination)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a liar.  Sondland wasn't called by the Republicans, he got a subpoena from Schifferbrains.
> 
> The Republican's have not had a single witness due to Schifferbrain's blocking them all.
> 
> 
> 
> *Democrats subpoena Sondland for testimony, documents*
Click to expand...


Volker and Morrison were called by Republicans.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

This Nunes chap seems to be trying to build a reason why trump acted illegally.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Tommy Tainant said:


> This Nunes chap seems to be trying to build a reason why trump acted illegally.



By arguing Trump was into harebrained conspiracy theories.  Win-win.


----------



## Olde Europe

OldLady said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Volker and Sondland are both doing a pretty good job of dispelling some of the more evil accusations.
> 
> But Sondland is ALSO saying Trump was wrong to withhold the aid.
> Trump was wrong, but Rudy's the Saruman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, come on!  Giuliani is merely Trump's tool - the extortionist soliciting a bribe, setting in motion the quid pro quo, is Trump.  There is no dispelling of anything.  Sondland, if anything, does a good job describing more clearly the breadth and depth of the rot in the form of a extortionist shadow foreign policy channel, a rot that clearly starts with Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm keeping an open mind.  Just commenting on what I've heard.
Click to expand...


If you kept an open mind, you heard several times mentioned the hold on aid - with no plausible explanation for it.  The one responsible for that is Trump, not Giuliani.  Moreover, if you kept an open mind, you cannot have missed several times the expression "at the direction of the president" or analog, to describe how the extortionist workings of the "Three Amigos" came to pass.  Take it together, and you cannot but realize Trump's central role in that sordid, corrupt spectacle.  In that light, I cannot understand how "dispelling" slipped into your description.


----------



## Nostra

joaquinmiller said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is where the stupidity enters the debate.  Words mean things, and not what Democrats decide they mean at the time.  Now I know you've seen my multiple post of the definition of the word "favor" with the dictionary link of course.
> 
> Rational people define the word as it is in the dictionary.  Leftists define the word in the way they see fit.  You replied with a perfect example of that.  Instead of the dictionary definition of favor, which is doing something out of good will, with no remuneration, the Democrats ignore all that, and claim what you just did: better do it or else; your military aid depends on it, and nothing of the sorts was ever said or hinted.  How many times have the Democrats in the hearings used the word "demand?"  There was never any demand.
> 
> Trump never asked for an investigation by Ukraine, he asked for a favor, which I defined above.  A demand (also in the dictionary) is an ultimatum, and Trump never did that either.  So what this impeachment is all about is the way Democrats are re-defining words.  And again, remember, if Democrats can create new definition of words, so can Republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When dealing with a Mobster, Doubleday doesn't apply and neither does Webster.  When a Crime Boss says, "Do me a favor" you had best damn well take it as an order "Or Else" face the consequences.  We aren't talking about sane law abiding people here.  We are talking about Mob Criminal Behavior.  And that is what we have allowed to become the President.
> 
> When Rump asked for a favor from the Leader of Israel regarding the 4 "Outspoken" Democratic Females, he got it.  But the backlash made Israel back off and allow the one to visit her mother on the West Bank.  The Diplomatic Corp looked the other way.
> 
> But on this one, the Diplomatic Corp had had enough.  The Professional Diplomats aren't looking the other way.  But they are being truthful and professional all the way.  Unlike you and Rumps Sycopaphants (and Rump himself) they are sticking strictly with the facts.  Like their jobs, it's boring and not sensational to the public but their job is to keep things that way and to keep things running smoothly in the background.  Enter the Rump and Rudy carnie dog and pony side show.  What you are seeing is the diplomatic corp is saying, ENOUGH IS ENOUGH.
> 
> Like more and more of us out are saying each and every day.  You can keep trying to cover for him but the more you do, the more likely that Mayor Pete will be the next President of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever medication you're taking, have your doctor switch it for you.
> 
> Trump is no mob anybody.  He isn't now and never was.  It's amazing how mind control works on you guys.  That geek Schiff Face did a gangster impression, and because of that, it's all you have in your mind.  If you want to know what's going on in that head of yours, the term is called _*Power of Suggestion*_.  I suggest you look it up.  Democrats have been using it for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am watching it on NBC right now.  It's being tied up with a neat ribbon and a bow.  The Rump and Rudy Dog and Pony Act is pretty well out in the open.
> 
> Rump can pretty well forget receiving any more millions from Sondland.  Sondland was a Republican Pick not a Democratic Pick for a witness.  So don't give me this crap about the Republicans aren't getting their own picks into the investigation.  They are. It's just now working out the way they thought it would.  All that is left is the assination of their own hand picked witness.  I am going to watch the Republicans tear into Sondland.
> 
> I can see a pattern here.  The game plan was to throw Rudy under the bus.  Well, the Republicans had done a pretty good job of that.  Rudy is going to lose his Client Lawyer privilege very soon.  At that point, Rudy is post toasties.  And I believe that a deal or two is going to get cut to shorten his prison sentence and he's going to yank rump from the bus driver seat.
> 
> Time to sign off.  it's getting ready to start up again.  More later.  Looks like it's time for the added Fat Lady, Donkey and the Disappearing Midget (use your own imagination)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a liar.  Sondland wasn't called by the Republicans, he got a subpoena from Schifferbrains.
> 
> The Republican's have not had a single witness due to Schifferbrain's blocking them all.
> 
> 
> 
> *Democrats subpoena Sondland for testimony, documents*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Volker and Morrison were called by Republicans.
Click to expand...

Bullshit.  All witnesses to date have been called by Schifferbrains.

Trump impeachment inquiry: Who has been subpoenaed?


----------



## OldLady

Castor is going back to the old argument that if they didn't hear the President SAY IT it couldn't happen.

Sondland is getting a little annoyed.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Nostra said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> When dealing with a Mobster, Doubleday doesn't apply and neither does Webster.  When a Crime Boss says, "Do me a favor" you had best damn well take it as an order "Or Else" face the consequences.  We aren't talking about sane law abiding people here.  We are talking about Mob Criminal Behavior.  And that is what we have allowed to become the President.
> 
> When Rump asked for a favor from the Leader of Israel regarding the 4 "Outspoken" Democratic Females, he got it.  But the backlash made Israel back off and allow the one to visit her mother on the West Bank.  The Diplomatic Corp looked the other way.
> 
> But on this one, the Diplomatic Corp had had enough.  The Professional Diplomats aren't looking the other way.  But they are being truthful and professional all the way.  Unlike you and Rumps Sycopaphants (and Rump himself) they are sticking strictly with the facts.  Like their jobs, it's boring and not sensational to the public but their job is to keep things that way and to keep things running smoothly in the background.  Enter the Rump and Rudy carnie dog and pony side show.  What you are seeing is the diplomatic corp is saying, ENOUGH IS ENOUGH.
> 
> Like more and more of us out are saying each and every day.  You can keep trying to cover for him but the more you do, the more likely that Mayor Pete will be the next President of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever medication you're taking, have your doctor switch it for you.
> 
> Trump is no mob anybody.  He isn't now and never was.  It's amazing how mind control works on you guys.  That geek Schiff Face did a gangster impression, and because of that, it's all you have in your mind.  If you want to know what's going on in that head of yours, the term is called _*Power of Suggestion*_.  I suggest you look it up.  Democrats have been using it for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am watching it on NBC right now.  It's being tied up with a neat ribbon and a bow.  The Rump and Rudy Dog and Pony Act is pretty well out in the open.
> 
> Rump can pretty well forget receiving any more millions from Sondland.  Sondland was a Republican Pick not a Democratic Pick for a witness.  So don't give me this crap about the Republicans aren't getting their own picks into the investigation.  They are. It's just now working out the way they thought it would.  All that is left is the assination of their own hand picked witness.  I am going to watch the Republicans tear into Sondland.
> 
> I can see a pattern here.  The game plan was to throw Rudy under the bus.  Well, the Republicans had done a pretty good job of that.  Rudy is going to lose his Client Lawyer privilege very soon.  At that point, Rudy is post toasties.  And I believe that a deal or two is going to get cut to shorten his prison sentence and he's going to yank rump from the bus driver seat.
> 
> Time to sign off.  it's getting ready to start up again.  More later.  Looks like it's time for the added Fat Lady, Donkey and the Disappearing Midget (use your own imagination)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a liar.  Sondland wasn't called by the Republicans, he got a subpoena from Schifferbrains.
> 
> The Republican's have not had a single witness due to Schifferbrain's blocking them all.
> 
> 
> 
> *Democrats subpoena Sondland for testimony, documents*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Volker and Morrison were called by Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  All witnesses to date have been called by Schifferbrains.
> 
> Trump impeachment inquiry: Who has been subpoenaed?
Click to expand...

Uh-huh...
Republican Witnesses Blow Massive Hole in GOP’s Defense of Trump

_*"After weeks of decrying the impeachment process as a sham, Republicans finally got two of the witnesses they requested for testimony. But when one of them took the stand—the U.S. special envoy to Ukraine, Kurt Volker—he instead blew a massive hole in a central part of the GOP’s defense of President Trump.

Just moments after the top Republican on the panel, Rep. Devin Nunes (R-CA), used his platform to parrot the very same claims President Trump has used to justify his pressure campaign in Ukraine—that the Biden family’s business involvement in a Ukrainian gas company is worth probing and that Ukraine meddled significantly in the 2016 election—Volker dismissed those items as “conspiracy theories circulated by the Ukrainians.”"


Yesterday was the first day in which the House impeachment inquiry featured public testimony from witnesses requested specifically by Republican members of the panel. As NBC News reported, these witnesses “were expected to provide testimony helpful to the president.”

The report added, succinctly, “They did not.”
*_


----------



## joaquinmiller

Nostra said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> When dealing with a Mobster, Doubleday doesn't apply and neither does Webster.  When a Crime Boss says, "Do me a favor" you had best damn well take it as an order "Or Else" face the consequences.  We aren't talking about sane law abiding people here.  We are talking about Mob Criminal Behavior.  And that is what we have allowed to become the President.
> 
> When Rump asked for a favor from the Leader of Israel regarding the 4 "Outspoken" Democratic Females, he got it.  But the backlash made Israel back off and allow the one to visit her mother on the West Bank.  The Diplomatic Corp looked the other way.
> 
> But on this one, the Diplomatic Corp had had enough.  The Professional Diplomats aren't looking the other way.  But they are being truthful and professional all the way.  Unlike you and Rumps Sycopaphants (and Rump himself) they are sticking strictly with the facts.  Like their jobs, it's boring and not sensational to the public but their job is to keep things that way and to keep things running smoothly in the background.  Enter the Rump and Rudy carnie dog and pony side show.  What you are seeing is the diplomatic corp is saying, ENOUGH IS ENOUGH.
> 
> Like more and more of us out are saying each and every day.  You can keep trying to cover for him but the more you do, the more likely that Mayor Pete will be the next President of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever medication you're taking, have your doctor switch it for you.
> 
> Trump is no mob anybody.  He isn't now and never was.  It's amazing how mind control works on you guys.  That geek Schiff Face did a gangster impression, and because of that, it's all you have in your mind.  If you want to know what's going on in that head of yours, the term is called _*Power of Suggestion*_.  I suggest you look it up.  Democrats have been using it for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am watching it on NBC right now.  It's being tied up with a neat ribbon and a bow.  The Rump and Rudy Dog and Pony Act is pretty well out in the open.
> 
> Rump can pretty well forget receiving any more millions from Sondland.  Sondland was a Republican Pick not a Democratic Pick for a witness.  So don't give me this crap about the Republicans aren't getting their own picks into the investigation.  They are. It's just now working out the way they thought it would.  All that is left is the assination of their own hand picked witness.  I am going to watch the Republicans tear into Sondland.
> 
> I can see a pattern here.  The game plan was to throw Rudy under the bus.  Well, the Republicans had done a pretty good job of that.  Rudy is going to lose his Client Lawyer privilege very soon.  At that point, Rudy is post toasties.  And I believe that a deal or two is going to get cut to shorten his prison sentence and he's going to yank rump from the bus driver seat.
> 
> Time to sign off.  it's getting ready to start up again.  More later.  Looks like it's time for the added Fat Lady, Donkey and the Disappearing Midget (use your own imagination)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a liar.  Sondland wasn't called by the Republicans, he got a subpoena from Schifferbrains.
> 
> The Republican's have not had a single witness due to Schifferbrain's blocking them all.
> 
> 
> 
> *Democrats subpoena Sondland for testimony, documents*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Volker and Morrison were called by Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  All witnesses to date have been called by Schifferbrains.
> 
> Trump impeachment inquiry: Who has been subpoenaed?
Click to expand...


The subpoena don't say who wanted to call them.  Try again.

They were the first witnesses called by Republicans.

Big testimony revisions, bribery, and the ‘Gordon problem’: Biggest moments from Volker’s and Morrison’s hearing

Morrison and Volker are the witnesses Republicans requested


----------



## Nostra

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever medication you're taking, have your doctor switch it for you.
> 
> Trump is no mob anybody.  He isn't now and never was.  It's amazing how mind control works on you guys.  That geek Schiff Face did a gangster impression, and because of that, it's all you have in your mind.  If you want to know what's going on in that head of yours, the term is called _*Power of Suggestion*_.  I suggest you look it up.  Democrats have been using it for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am watching it on NBC right now.  It's being tied up with a neat ribbon and a bow.  The Rump and Rudy Dog and Pony Act is pretty well out in the open.
> 
> Rump can pretty well forget receiving any more millions from Sondland.  Sondland was a Republican Pick not a Democratic Pick for a witness.  So don't give me this crap about the Republicans aren't getting their own picks into the investigation.  They are. It's just now working out the way they thought it would.  All that is left is the assination of their own hand picked witness.  I am going to watch the Republicans tear into Sondland.
> 
> I can see a pattern here.  The game plan was to throw Rudy under the bus.  Well, the Republicans had done a pretty good job of that.  Rudy is going to lose his Client Lawyer privilege very soon.  At that point, Rudy is post toasties.  And I believe that a deal or two is going to get cut to shorten his prison sentence and he's going to yank rump from the bus driver seat.
> 
> Time to sign off.  it's getting ready to start up again.  More later.  Looks like it's time for the added Fat Lady, Donkey and the Disappearing Midget (use your own imagination)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a liar.  Sondland wasn't called by the Republicans, he got a subpoena from Schifferbrains.
> 
> The Republican's have not had a single witness due to Schifferbrain's blocking them all.
> 
> 
> 
> *Democrats subpoena Sondland for testimony, documents*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Volker and Morrison were called by Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  All witnesses to date have been called by Schifferbrains.
> 
> Trump impeachment inquiry: Who has been subpoenaed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh-huh...
> Republican Witnesses Blow Massive Hole in GOP’s Defense of Trump
> 
> _*"After weeks of decrying the impeachment process as a sham, Republicans finally got two of the witnesses they requested for testimony. But when one of them took the stand—the U.S. special envoy to Ukraine, Kurt Volker—he instead blew a massive hole in a central part of the GOP’s defense of President Trump.
> 
> Just moments after the top Republican on the panel, Rep. Devin Nunes (R-CA), used his platform to parrot the very same claims President Trump has used to justify his pressure campaign in Ukraine—that the Biden family’s business involvement in a Ukrainian gas company is worth probing and that Ukraine meddled significantly in the 2016 election—Volker dismissed those items as “conspiracy theories circulated by the Ukrainians.”"
> 
> 
> Yesterday was the first day in which the House impeachment inquiry featured public testimony from witnesses requested specifically by Republican members of the panel. As NBC News reported, these witnesses “were expected to provide testimony helpful to the president.”
> 
> The report added, succinctly, “They did not.”*_
Click to expand...

I listed the people who got a subpoena from Schifferbrains...........you brought an alt-left opinion piece from far left Daily Beast.

You lose.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Nostra said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am watching it on NBC right now.  It's being tied up with a neat ribbon and a bow.  The Rump and Rudy Dog and Pony Act is pretty well out in the open.
> 
> Rump can pretty well forget receiving any more millions from Sondland.  Sondland was a Republican Pick not a Democratic Pick for a witness.  So don't give me this crap about the Republicans aren't getting their own picks into the investigation.  They are. It's just now working out the way they thought it would.  All that is left is the assination of their own hand picked witness.  I am going to watch the Republicans tear into Sondland.
> 
> I can see a pattern here.  The game plan was to throw Rudy under the bus.  Well, the Republicans had done a pretty good job of that.  Rudy is going to lose his Client Lawyer privilege very soon.  At that point, Rudy is post toasties.  And I believe that a deal or two is going to get cut to shorten his prison sentence and he's going to yank rump from the bus driver seat.
> 
> Time to sign off.  it's getting ready to start up again.  More later.  Looks like it's time for the added Fat Lady, Donkey and the Disappearing Midget (use your own imagination)
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar.  Sondland wasn't called by the Republicans, he got a subpoena from Schifferbrains.
> 
> The Republican's have not had a single witness due to Schifferbrain's blocking them all.
> 
> 
> 
> *Democrats subpoena Sondland for testimony, documents*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Volker and Morrison were called by Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  All witnesses to date have been called by Schifferbrains.
> 
> Trump impeachment inquiry: Who has been subpoenaed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh-huh...
> Republican Witnesses Blow Massive Hole in GOP’s Defense of Trump
> 
> _*"After weeks of decrying the impeachment process as a sham, Republicans finally got two of the witnesses they requested for testimony. But when one of them took the stand—the U.S. special envoy to Ukraine, Kurt Volker—he instead blew a massive hole in a central part of the GOP’s defense of President Trump.
> 
> Just moments after the top Republican on the panel, Rep. Devin Nunes (R-CA), used his platform to parrot the very same claims President Trump has used to justify his pressure campaign in Ukraine—that the Biden family’s business involvement in a Ukrainian gas company is worth probing and that Ukraine meddled significantly in the 2016 election—Volker dismissed those items as “conspiracy theories circulated by the Ukrainians.”"
> 
> 
> Yesterday was the first day in which the House impeachment inquiry featured public testimony from witnesses requested specifically by Republican members of the panel. As NBC News reported, these witnesses “were expected to provide testimony helpful to the president.”
> 
> The report added, succinctly, “They did not.”*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listed the people who got a subpoena from Schifferbrains...........you brought an alt-left opinion piece from far left Daily Beast.
> 
> You lose.
Click to expand...


The subpoenas are from the Committee, whether the witness is called by Dem or Rep.  You're wrong.  Give it up.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Tommy Tainant said:


> This Nunes chap seems to be trying to build a reason why trump acted illegally.



Trump didn't do anything illegal, that's why this whole thing is a sham.


----------



## froggy

Apparently witness sondland only has in his recollection is he assumed everything he's testifying to


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

OldLady said:


> Castor is going back to the old argument that if they didn't hear the President SAY IT it couldn't happen.
> 
> Sondland is getting a little annoyed.



Maybe I didn't catch up yet (I keep putting the video on hold) but it seemed to me like Sondland is having a pretty good time.


----------



## ColonelAngus

This process is so broken.  It’s not an inquiry, it’s an inquisition.

It’s not a true fact finding inquiry, it’s just partisan.

When the chairperson lays out how Trump is guilty before even asking questions, you know it’s a broken process.


----------



## easyt65

*Sondland 'never heard' from Trump on quid pro quo, but 'everyone' involved in Ukraine talks*

Sondland just admitted / summed up this entire parade of non-witness testimony: HEARSAY!  Sondland admitted he 'never heard' from Trump anything about 'Quid Pro Quo' regarding Ukraine ... but everyone talked, everyone 'knew', everyone was passing along HEARSAY and OPINION.


----------



## froggy

ColonelAngus said:


> This process is so broken.  It’s not an inquiry, it’s an inquisition.
> 
> It’s not a true fact finding inquiry, it’s just partisan.
> 
> When the chairperson lays out how Trump is guilty before even asking questions, you know it’s a broken process.


More or less a Witch Hunt the waste of good money and time


----------



## froggy

Just how much of the tax dollar has the Democrats wasted in this term of presidency


----------



## basquebromance

Carter Page, the guy the GOP wants to stake their patriotism on, told the  FBI he was sharing info w/Rosneft in the same way he shared it with the SVR Agents who had tried to recruit him in 2013 while he was working for Trump.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Hearsay and assumptions shouldn’t lead to impeachment.


----------



## Olde Europe

joaquinmiller said:


> The subpoenas are from the Committee, whether the witness is called by Dem or Rep.  You're wrong.  Give it up.



Wouldn't that require him take a look at evidence?  And isn't that kind of behavior known to be deemed completely unacceptable and thoroughly obnoxious among the Trumpleton crowd?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Nostra said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am watching it on NBC right now.  It's being tied up with a neat ribbon and a bow.  The Rump and Rudy Dog and Pony Act is pretty well out in the open.
> 
> Rump can pretty well forget receiving any more millions from Sondland.  Sondland was a Republican Pick not a Democratic Pick for a witness.  So don't give me this crap about the Republicans aren't getting their own picks into the investigation.  They are. It's just now working out the way they thought it would.  All that is left is the assination of their own hand picked witness.  I am going to watch the Republicans tear into Sondland.
> 
> I can see a pattern here.  The game plan was to throw Rudy under the bus.  Well, the Republicans had done a pretty good job of that.  Rudy is going to lose his Client Lawyer privilege very soon.  At that point, Rudy is post toasties.  And I believe that a deal or two is going to get cut to shorten his prison sentence and he's going to yank rump from the bus driver seat.
> 
> Time to sign off.  it's getting ready to start up again.  More later.  Looks like it's time for the added Fat Lady, Donkey and the Disappearing Midget (use your own imagination)
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar.  Sondland wasn't called by the Republicans, he got a subpoena from Schifferbrains.
> 
> The Republican's have not had a single witness due to Schifferbrain's blocking them all.
> 
> 
> 
> *Democrats subpoena Sondland for testimony, documents*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Volker and Morrison were called by Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  All witnesses to date have been called by Schifferbrains.
> 
> Trump impeachment inquiry: Who has been subpoenaed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh-huh...
> Republican Witnesses Blow Massive Hole in GOP’s Defense of Trump
> 
> _*"After weeks of decrying the impeachment process as a sham, Republicans finally got two of the witnesses they requested for testimony. But when one of them took the stand—the U.S. special envoy to Ukraine, Kurt Volker—he instead blew a massive hole in a central part of the GOP’s defense of President Trump.
> 
> Just moments after the top Republican on the panel, Rep. Devin Nunes (R-CA), used his platform to parrot the very same claims President Trump has used to justify his pressure campaign in Ukraine—that the Biden family’s business involvement in a Ukrainian gas company is worth probing and that Ukraine meddled significantly in the 2016 election—Volker dismissed those items as “conspiracy theories circulated by the Ukrainians.”"
> 
> 
> Yesterday was the first day in which the House impeachment inquiry featured public testimony from witnesses requested specifically by Republican members of the panel. As NBC News reported, these witnesses “were expected to provide testimony helpful to the president.”
> 
> The report added, succinctly, “They did not.”*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listed the people who got a subpoena from Schifferbrains...........you brought an alt-left opinion piece from far left Daily Beast.
> 
> You lose.
Click to expand...

You're stupid...and incorrect..you lose. Why do you even bother? Do you really think that the Republicans had no witnesses? Did you really think that a supeana requested by the Republicans would look any different than a supeana requested by the Dems...when issued by the Committee? 

You reek of desperation....


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

froggy said:


> Just how much of the tax dollar has the Democrats wasted in this term of presidency


2 dollars less than the Republicans wasted in the last presidency.


----------



## Dragonlady

The Original Tree said:


> I keep looking for Russian Collusion Schitt says he has evidence of in these hearings and I cannot find it.
> 
> Anyone?



The "Crowdstrike Theory" originated in *RUSSIA*.  Withholding aid from the Ukraine prevents them from defending themselves from *RUSSIA.*  If the Ukrainians meddled in the election, Trump can make a case to lift the sanctions against *RUSSIA. *Last but not least, Trump and Guliani heard about Crowdstrike and the Bidens from *RUSSIA.

WITH DONALD TRUMP, ALL ROADS LEAD BACK TO RUSSIA.*


----------



## easyt65

*'Ambassador Sondland: Ukraine quid pro quo based on 'MY OWN PERSONAL GUESS'*

Sonland admitted before Congress that he has NO EVIDENCE...never did - that his belief that there was a quid pro quo was *HIS OWN PERSONAL GUESS*!

That sums up  Schiff's entire televised coup circus:

NO crime.
NO evidence of crime.
NO  whistle blower
NO witness
No one WITNESSED any crime.
'PEOPLE TALK'
Hearsay, opinion, and bullshit.

Amb. Sondland: Ukraine quid pro quo based on 'my own personal guess'


----------



## joaquinmiller

easyt65 said:


> *Sondland 'never heard' from Trump on quid pro quo, but 'everyone' involved in Ukraine talks*
> 
> Sondland just admitted / summed up this entire parade of non-witness testimony: HEARSAY!  Sondland admitted he 'never heard' from Trump anything about 'Quid Pro Quo' regarding Ukraine ... but everyone talked, everyone 'knew', everyone was passing along HEARSAY and OPINION.



"Talk to Rudy."   He heard that from Trump.


----------



## the other mike

*As I've noted before, the Democrats on this committee spent three years accusing President Trump of being a Russian agent. In March 2018, after a year-long investigation, Committee Republicans issued a 240-page report describing in detail how the Russians meddled in the 2016 elections and making specific recommendations to improve our election security.*

*Denouncing the report as a whitewash and accusing Republicans of "subverting" the investigation, the Democrats issued their own report focusing on their now-debunked conspiracy theory that the Trump campaign colluded with Russia to hack the elections.*

*Notably, the Democrats vowed to present a further "comprehensive report" after they finished their investigation into Trump's treasonous collusion with Russia. For some completely inexplicable reason, after the implosion of their Russia hoax, the Democrats failed to issue that comprehensive report.*

*This episode shows how the Democrats have exploited the Intelligence Committee for political purposes for three years, culminating in these impeaching hearings. In their mania to attack the President, no conspiracy theory is too outlandish for the Democrats.*

*Time and again, they floated the possibility of some far-fetched malfeasance by Trump, declared the dire need to investigate it, and then suddenly dropped the issue and moved on to their next asinine theory. A sampling of their accusations and insinuations includes:*

*Trump is a long-time Russian agent, as described in the Steele dossier.*

*The Russians gave Trump advance access to emails stolen from the DNC and the Hillary Clinton campaign.*

*The Trump campaign based some of its activities on these stolen documents.*

*Trump received nefarious materials from the Russians through a Trump Campaign aide.*

*Trump laundered Russian money through real estate deals.*

*Trump was blackmailed by Russia through his financial exposure with Deutsche Bank.*

*Trump had a diabolical plan to build a Trump Tower in Moscow.*

*Trump changed the Republican National Committee platform to hurt Ukraine and benefit Russia.*

*The Russians laundered money through the NRA for the Trump campaign.*

*Trump's son in law lied about his Russian contacts while obtaining his security clearance*

*It's a long list of false charges, and that's merely a partial list.*

*Clearly, these ludicrous accusations don't reflect committee members who are honestly searching for the truth. They are the actions of partisan extremists who hijacked the Intelligence Committee, transformed it into an Impeachment Committee, abandoned its core oversight functions, and turned it into a beachhead for ousting an elected President from office.*

*You have to keep that history in mind as you consider the Democrats' latest catalogue of supposed Trump outrages.*

*Granted, a friendly call with the Ukrainian president wouldn't seem to rise to the same level as being a Russian agent. But the Democrats were running out of time—if they waited any longer, their impeachment circus would interfere with their own candidates' 2020 campaigns. And so you have to give them points for creativity in selling this absurdity as an impeachable offense.*

*All this explains why the Democrats have gathered zero Republican support in the House of Representatives for their impeachment crusade. In fact, the vote we held was a bipartisan vote against impeachment.*

*Speaker Pelosi, Chairman Schiff, and Chairman Nadler—the key figures behind this impeachment—all proclaimed that impeachment is so damaging to the country that it can only proceed with bipartisan support. Are those declarations suddenly no longer true? Did impeachment become less divisive?*

*Of course not. They know exactly what kind of damage they're inflicting on this nation. But they've passed the point of no return. After three years of preparation work, much of it spearheaded by the Democrats on this committee, using all the tools of Congress to accuse, investigate, indict, and smear the President, they stoked a frenzy among their most fanatical supporters that they can no longer control.*

*And so they've zeroed in on an anonymous whistleblower complaint that was cooked up in cooperation with Democrats on this very committee. They lied to the American people about that cooperation and refuse to let us question the whistleblower to discover the truth.*

*Meanwhile, the Democrats lash out against anyone who questions or casts doubt on this spectacle.*

*When Ukrainian President Zelensky denies anything improper happened on the phone call, the Democrats say he's a liar.*

*When journalists report on Ukrainian election meddling and Hunter Biden's position on the board of a corrupt Ukrainian company, the Democrats label them conspiracy theorists.*

*When the Democrats can't get any traction for their allegations of a quid pro quo, they move the goalposts and accuse the President of extortion, then bribery, and as a last resort, obstructing justice.*

*The American people sent us to Washington to solve problems, not to wage scorched-earth political warfare against the other party. This impeachment is not helping the American people, it's not a legitimate use of taxpayer dollars, and it's not improving our national security.*

*In closing, the Democrats fake outrage that President Trump used his own channel to communicate with Ukraine. I'll remind them that our first president, George Washington, directed his own diplomatic channels to secure a treaty with Great Britain. If my Democratic colleagues were around in 1794, they'd want to impeach him too.*

*Rep Devin Nunes*


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Libs impeachment inquiry in a fiery explosion. Lol.


----------



## WEATHER53

As I shared last night to the dear conservatives here, I have surrendered.
Not to the liberals but to the fact that this feelings frenzy from the Democrats  has led us to la la land where reality does not prevail.
Conservatives can not argue fact in this feelings land and it’s no longer worth trying. Where we do have power  and fact is in the Senate and at the ballot box. No need to continue to try and factually defeat people who think witnesses are people who never saw anything nor heard it first hand and that’s just one of a half dozen other emotionally delusional fictions that are the basis of these “hearings”.


----------



## Nostra

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar.  Sondland wasn't called by the Republicans, he got a subpoena from Schifferbrains.
> 
> The Republican's have not had a single witness due to Schifferbrain's blocking them all.
> 
> 
> 
> *Democrats subpoena Sondland for testimony, documents*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volker and Morrison were called by Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  All witnesses to date have been called by Schifferbrains.
> 
> Trump impeachment inquiry: Who has been subpoenaed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh-huh...
> Republican Witnesses Blow Massive Hole in GOP’s Defense of Trump
> 
> _*"After weeks of decrying the impeachment process as a sham, Republicans finally got two of the witnesses they requested for testimony. But when one of them took the stand—the U.S. special envoy to Ukraine, Kurt Volker—he instead blew a massive hole in a central part of the GOP’s defense of President Trump.
> 
> Just moments after the top Republican on the panel, Rep. Devin Nunes (R-CA), used his platform to parrot the very same claims President Trump has used to justify his pressure campaign in Ukraine—that the Biden family’s business involvement in a Ukrainian gas company is worth probing and that Ukraine meddled significantly in the 2016 election—Volker dismissed those items as “conspiracy theories circulated by the Ukrainians.”"
> 
> 
> Yesterday was the first day in which the House impeachment inquiry featured public testimony from witnesses requested specifically by Republican members of the panel. As NBC News reported, these witnesses “were expected to provide testimony helpful to the president.”
> 
> The report added, succinctly, “They did not.”*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listed the people who got a subpoena from Schifferbrains...........you brought an alt-left opinion piece from far left Daily Beast.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stupid...and incorrect..you lose. Why do you even bother? Do you really think that the Republicans had no witnesses? Did you really think that a supeana requested by the Republicans would look any different than a supeana requested by the Dems...when issued by the Committee?
> 
> You reek of desperation....
Click to expand...

Schiff issued all subpoenas, not the Republicans.

And if you want to call someone "stupid", you should at least be able to spell subpoena, Dummy.


----------



## easyt65

Ummm.....Sondland testified about 30 minutes ago that his belief that there was potential quid pro quo was HIS OWN  PERSONAL GUESS...and stated he NEVER TALKED TO TRUMP about quid pro quo...but that 'people involved with Ukraine TALK'.

'Nuff Said.


----------



## joaquinmiller

WEATHER53 said:


> As I shared last night to the dear conservatives here, I have surrendered.
> Not to the liberals but to the fact that this feelings frenzy from the Democrats  has led us to la la land where reality does not prevail.
> Conservatives can not argue fact in this feelings land and it’s no longer worth trying. Where we do have power  and fact is in the Senate and at the ballot box. No need to continue to try and factually defeat people who think witnesses are people who never saw anything nor heard it first hand and that’s just one of a half dozen other emotionally delusional fictions that are the basis of these “hearings”.



There are a dozen witnesses that Trump has blocked from testifying.  Feelings, my ass.  Whataload.


----------



## Olde Europe

Angelo said:


> _As I've noted before, the Democrats on this committee spent three years accusing President Trump of being a Russian agent.  [...]
> 
> Rep Devin Nunes
> 
> View on CNN_



Is there any reason why you would quote that public display of near unprecedented mendacity and stupidity at length?  Or was that just a gratuitous and flippant waste of pixels and electrons?


----------



## DigitalDrifter

This is nothing more than a weeks or months long campaign commercial for the Dimocrat party, and YOU Mr and Ms taxpayer are paying for it.


----------



## easyt65

joaquinmiller said:


> There are a dozen witnesses that Trump has blocked from testifying.  Feelings, my ass.  Whataload.



So...you  admit there is still no evidence of any crime here....your new whiny-assed accusation  is that only the people who have not testified have the actual evidence...not the people who were on the call, not the transcripts...that Trump is GUILTY until PROVEN innocent.

Thanks for that emotional, touch-feely opinion....


----------



## LordBrownTrout

easyt65 said:


> Ummm.....Sondland testified about 30 minutes ago that his belief that there was potential quid pro quo was HIS OWN  PERSONAL GUESS...and stated he NEVER TALKED TO TRUMP about quid pro quo...but that 'people involved with Ukraine TALK'.
> 
> 'Nuff Said.



Uh huh and said trump said to tell zelensky to do the right thing.


----------



## Preacher

Dragonlady said:


> Sondland is changing his testimony and is now saying that everything he did, he did at Trump's request.  This is the problem with REAL conspiracies.  Sondland has seen that all of Trump's top people are either in jail or awaiting sentencing and he's not going to lay down for Trump.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/immi...ad0e44-f057-11e9-89eb-ec56cd414732_story.html
> 
> Yesterday we saw the Republican witnesses saying "Biden would never do anything corrupt for money", and the NSA guy, who saw "nothing wrong" with the July 25th phone call, nevertheless went to the lawyers about the call within an hour of its completion.  But only because he feared "leaks".
> 
> In fact, although he thought the President did nothing wrong, Morrison went to the lawyers, at Bolton's direction, on three separate occasions.


So he continues to flip flop...how many times is that now? 2 or 3? Bout as credible Hillary is.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

One wonders if at this point some of the breathless media coverage could legally be considered campaign contributions.


----------



## joaquinmiller

easyt65 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a dozen witnesses that Trump has blocked from testifying.  Feelings, my ass.  Whataload.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...you  admit there is still no evidence of any crime here....your new whiny-assed accusation  is that only the people who have not testified have the actual evidence...not the people who were on the call, not the transcripts...that Trump is GUILTY until PROVEN innocent.
> 
> Thanks for that emotional, touch-feely opinion....
Click to expand...


If that made sense to you, no wonder Trump can count on you, no matter what.


----------



## Lesh

karpenter said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to that time stamp and it's the beginning of the testimony.
> 
> 
> 
> And ??
> 
> So Who's Been Your Favorite "Witness" So Far ??
> 
> View attachment 290792
> HAA-HAA !!
> View attachment 290793
Click to expand...

So you can't point to the spot in that hours long video that supports your bullshit..

Oh


----------



## joaquinmiller

Olde Europe said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> _As I've noted before, the Democrats on this committee spent three years accusing President Trump of being a Russian agent.  [...]
> 
> Rep Devin Nunes
> 
> View on CNN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any reason why you would quote that public display of near unprecedented mendacity and stupidity at length?  Or was that just a gratuitous and flippant waste of pixels and electrons?
Click to expand...


Nunes's whinefest is the GOP's high point of the day.


----------



## WEATHER53

joaquinmiller said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I shared last night to the dear conservatives here, I have surrendered.
> Not to the liberals but to the fact that this feelings frenzy from the Democrats  has led us to la la land where reality does not prevail.
> Conservatives can not argue fact in this feelings land and it’s no longer worth trying. Where we do have power  and fact is in the Senate and at the ballot box. No need to continue to try and factually defeat people who think witnesses are people who never saw anything nor heard it first hand and that’s just one of a half dozen other emotionally delusional fictions that are the basis of these “hearings”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a dozen witnesses that Trump has blocked from testifying.  Feelings, my ass.  Whataload.
Click to expand...

Precisely how does he go about and implement blocking witnesses? In fact, the witnesses his side has offered have been blocked by Shits  Another fake feelings offering.


----------



## HappyJoy

DigitalDrifter said:


> This is nothing more than a weeks or months long campaign commercial for the Dimocrat party, and YOU Mr and Ms taxpayer are paying for it.



No, witnesses have been called who are favorable to the president however he wont' let them testify.

Also, this is very much part of the impeachment process.


----------



## joaquinmiller

WEATHER53 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I shared last night to the dear conservatives here, I have surrendered.
> Not to the liberals but to the fact that this feelings frenzy from the Democrats  has led us to la la land where reality does not prevail.
> Conservatives can not argue fact in this feelings land and it’s no longer worth trying. Where we do have power  and fact is in the Senate and at the ballot box. No need to continue to try and factually defeat people who think witnesses are people who never saw anything nor heard it first hand and that’s just one of a half dozen other emotionally delusional fictions that are the basis of these “hearings”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a dozen witnesses that Trump has blocked from testifying.  Feelings, my ass.  Whataload.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Precisely how does he go about and implement blocking witnesses? In fact, the witnesses his side has offered have been blocked by Shits  Another fake feelings offering.
Click to expand...


Trump tells them not to appear, and they don't, as with Mulvaney.  If you don't know that, you shouldn't be in the conversation.

Yes, some of the witnesses requested by Reps have been rejected.  The GOP was unable to demonstrate relevance to the matter at hand.


----------



## ColonelAngus

2+2=4

They keep saying this, meaning there is NO EVIDENCE, ONLY ASSUMPTIONS.

LETS ALL GO HOME.  THIS IS BULLCRAP.


----------



## Dragonlady

LordBrownTrout said:


> Libs impeachment inquiry in a fiery explosion. Lol.



The "fiery explosion" is taking place in the Oval Office.

As the Impeachment Enquiry opened, Roger Stone was found guilty of 7 felony counts by a jury of his peers, and is now headed to prison, where he will join other close advisors to the President - Michael Cohen, Paul Manafort, and in all likelihood, General Flynn.  Rudy Guliani looks to he headed to jail as well, and the Three Amigos are now standing together to blame everyone but them for participating in this highly illegal scheme.

This is the primary reason why I don't believe for a second that the Clintons are these great corrupt criminals that Republicans keep claiming them to be.  In 40 years, not one person has flipped on them, despite Ken Starr spending 6 years offering pardons and throwing people in jail who refused to flip.  Not one witness or participant in any of the conspiracies Republicans have claimed occurred, has been found.  In fact, there is no evidence of or witnesses to any of the bribery or corruption schemes the Republicans claim were happening, have ever turned state's evidence. 

Look at how quickly all of the co-conspirators have turned on each other.  Democrats now look brilliant for having all of these fools lie to them behind closed doors so they couldn't coordinate their stories, and the Republican witnesses are now busy blaming all of the rest of Trump's top officials who are not yet behind bars.

Ironically, the only guy who hasn't been directly implicated is William Barr, although his refusal to investigate the phone call makes him an accessory after the fact.  Everybody except Trump could be looking at serious corruption and bribery charges, not to mention jail time.


----------



## Augustine_

DigitalDrifter said:


> This is nothing more than a weeks or months long campaign commercial for the Dimocrat party, and YOU Mr and Ms taxpayer are paying for it.


After Benghazi and the e-mails you really have no grounds to complain.  Sondland just obliterated your fat idiot this morning.


----------



## Billiejeens

What world does that dumbfuck live in?


----------



## easyt65

joaquinmiller said:


> Nunes's whinefest is the GOP's high point of the day.



The high point today  was Sondland admitting he never talked to Trump about quid pro quo and that his belief quid pro quo occurred was HIS OWN PERSONAL GUESS.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Nostra said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Volker and Morrison were called by Republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  All witnesses to date have been called by Schifferbrains.
> 
> Trump impeachment inquiry: Who has been subpoenaed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh-huh...
> Republican Witnesses Blow Massive Hole in GOP’s Defense of Trump
> 
> _*"After weeks of decrying the impeachment process as a sham, Republicans finally got two of the witnesses they requested for testimony. But when one of them took the stand—the U.S. special envoy to Ukraine, Kurt Volker—he instead blew a massive hole in a central part of the GOP’s defense of President Trump.
> 
> Just moments after the top Republican on the panel, Rep. Devin Nunes (R-CA), used his platform to parrot the very same claims President Trump has used to justify his pressure campaign in Ukraine—that the Biden family’s business involvement in a Ukrainian gas company is worth probing and that Ukraine meddled significantly in the 2016 election—Volker dismissed those items as “conspiracy theories circulated by the Ukrainians.”"
> 
> 
> Yesterday was the first day in which the House impeachment inquiry featured public testimony from witnesses requested specifically by Republican members of the panel. As NBC News reported, these witnesses “were expected to provide testimony helpful to the president.”
> 
> The report added, succinctly, “They did not.”*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listed the people who got a subpoena from Schifferbrains...........you brought an alt-left opinion piece from far left Daily Beast.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stupid...and incorrect..you lose. Why do you even bother? Do you really think that the Republicans had no witnesses? Did you really think that a supeana requested by the Republicans would look any different than a supeana requested by the Dems...when issued by the Committee?
> 
> You reek of desperation....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Schiff issued all subpoenas, not the Republicans.
> 
> And if you want to call someone "stupid", you should at least be able to spell subpoena, Dummy.
Click to expand...

Schiff issued some at the R's request...speaking of spelling....can you spell....ingenuous? Stupidity is not about spelling..it's about clinging to a false position---despite evidence to the contrary.


----------



## 2aguy

DigitalDrifter said:


> This is nothing more than a weeks or months long campaign commercial for the Dimocrat party, and YOU Mr and Ms taxpayer are paying for it.




You are correct.   Even this sondland admits that the people he worked for volker and the other guy stated no quid pro quo existed, no aid was blocked, and no investigation was started...he had nothing...again...but he did have feelz.


----------



## 2aguy

HappyJoy said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing more than a weeks or months long campaign commercial for the Dimocrat party, and YOU Mr and Ms taxpayer are paying for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, witnesses have been called who are favorable to the president however he wont' let them testify.
> 
> Also, this is very much part of the impeachment process.
Click to expand...



No, it isn't....an impeachment requires a vote and it goes through the Judiciary committee.......this is a sham.


----------



## 2aguy

Augustine_ said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing more than a weeks or months long campaign commercial for the Dimocrat party, and YOU Mr and Ms taxpayer are paying for it.
> 
> 
> 
> After Benghazi and the e-mails you really have no grounds to complain.  Sondland just obliterated your fat idiot this morning.
Click to expand...



By saying that Trump never told him to with hold aid?   That Volker and the other guy stated there was no quid pro quo?  

You have a funny definition of "obliterated."


----------



## joaquinmiller

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  All witnesses to date have been called by Schifferbrains.
> 
> Trump impeachment inquiry: Who has been subpoenaed?
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-huh...
> Republican Witnesses Blow Massive Hole in GOP’s Defense of Trump
> 
> _*"After weeks of decrying the impeachment process as a sham, Republicans finally got two of the witnesses they requested for testimony. But when one of them took the stand—the U.S. special envoy to Ukraine, Kurt Volker—he instead blew a massive hole in a central part of the GOP’s defense of President Trump.
> 
> Just moments after the top Republican on the panel, Rep. Devin Nunes (R-CA), used his platform to parrot the very same claims President Trump has used to justify his pressure campaign in Ukraine—that the Biden family’s business involvement in a Ukrainian gas company is worth probing and that Ukraine meddled significantly in the 2016 election—Volker dismissed those items as “conspiracy theories circulated by the Ukrainians.”"
> 
> 
> Yesterday was the first day in which the House impeachment inquiry featured public testimony from witnesses requested specifically by Republican members of the panel. As NBC News reported, these witnesses “were expected to provide testimony helpful to the president.”
> 
> The report added, succinctly, “They did not.”*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listed the people who got a subpoena from Schifferbrains...........you brought an alt-left opinion piece from far left Daily Beast.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stupid...and incorrect..you lose. Why do you even bother? Do you really think that the Republicans had no witnesses? Did you really think that a supeana requested by the Republicans would look any different than a supeana requested by the Dems...when issued by the Committee?
> 
> You reek of desperation....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Schiff issued all subpoenas, not the Republicans.
> 
> And if you want to call someone "stupid", you should at least be able to spell subpoena, Dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Schiff issued some at the R's request...speaking of spelling....can you spell....ingenuous? Stupidity is not about spelling..it's about clinging to a false position---despite evidence to the contrary.
Click to expand...


In his defense, he doesn't accept evidence.


----------



## WEATHER53

joaquinmiller said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I shared last night to the dear conservatives here, I have surrendered.
> Not to the liberals but to the fact that this feelings frenzy from the Democrats  has led us to la la land where reality does not prevail.
> Conservatives can not argue fact in this feelings land and it’s no longer worth trying. Where we do have power  and fact is in the Senate and at the ballot box. No need to continue to try and factually defeat people who think witnesses are people who never saw anything nor heard it first hand and that’s just one of a half dozen other emotionally delusional fictions that are the basis of these “hearings”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a dozen witnesses that Trump has blocked from testifying.  Feelings, my ass.  Whataload.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Precisely how does he go about and implement blocking witnesses? In fact, the witnesses his side has offered have been blocked by Shits  Another fake feelings offering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump tells them not to appear, and they don't, as with Mulvaney.  If you don't know that, you shouldn't be in the conversation.
> 
> Yes, some of the witnesses requested by Reps have been rejected.  The GOP was unable to demonstrate relevance to the matter at hand.
Click to expand...

I get lots of “agrees” and you gets lots of “funny”


----------



## Augustine_

2aguy said:


> By saying that Trump never told him to with hold aid?   That Volker and the other guy stated there was no quid pro quo?
> 
> You have a funny definition of "obliterated."


^ overly retarded comment


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

joaquinmiller said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I shared last night to the dear conservatives here, I have surrendered.
> Not to the liberals but to the fact that this feelings frenzy from the Democrats  has led us to la la land where reality does not prevail.
> Conservatives can not argue fact in this feelings land and it’s no longer worth trying. Where we do have power  and fact is in the Senate and at the ballot box. No need to continue to try and factually defeat people who think witnesses are people who never saw anything nor heard it first hand and that’s just one of a half dozen other emotionally delusional fictions that are the basis of these “hearings”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a dozen witnesses that Trump has blocked from testifying.  Feelings, my ass.  Whataload.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Precisely how does he go about and implement blocking witnesses? In fact, the witnesses his side has offered have been blocked by Shits  Another fake feelings offering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump tells them not to appear, and they don't, as with Mulvaney.  If you don't know that, you shouldn't be in the conversation.
> 
> Yes, some of the witnesses requested by Reps have been rejected.  The GOP was unable to demonstrate relevance to the matter at hand.
Click to expand...


Wait a minute......what the Democrats are after is this "bribery" of an investigation into the Biden's, and Hunter is not relevant to all this????


----------



## WEATHER53

ColonelAngus said:


> 2+2=4
> 
> They keep saying this, meaning there is NO EVIDENCE, ONLY ASSUMPTIONS.
> 
> LETS ALL GO HOME.  THIS IS BULLCRAP.


I assume that since a 3rd party guy acted unhappy that something illegal happened. The lines on his face are conclusion evidence that Trump committed an impeachable offense.


----------



## froggy

Someone to shiff trying to put words in the witness mouth doesn't work


----------



## easyt65

joaquinmiller said:


> Yes, some of the witnesses requested by Reps have been rejected.  The GOP was unable to demonstrate relevance to the matter at hand.


 
Every NON-witness who has testified that they personally know / have nothing but hearsay - which is ALL of them - has no business testifying....

...and you believe the (non-existent) non-whistle blower who supposedly started all of this is not a relevant witness who needs to testify?!
-- Pelosi disagrees with you, as she penned a letter to all 435 Congressmen saying she thought he did need to testify.

...and you do not think that the Democrats who have been proven to have collaborated with corrupt former Ukrainian officials to help interfere in the 2016 election have no relevance in a case where the US President asked the Ukrainian PM to look into that and ensure it isn't still happening?

...and you think after Biden's videotaped confession of extorting the Ukraine PM ... AND after one of Schiff's own witnesses testified he believed Biden needed to be investigated...the Bidens testifying would not be relevant?

Bwuhahahahaha......


----------



## joaquinmiller

WEATHER53 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I shared last night to the dear conservatives here, I have surrendered.
> Not to the liberals but to the fact that this feelings frenzy from the Democrats  has led us to la la land where reality does not prevail.
> Conservatives can not argue fact in this feelings land and it’s no longer worth trying. Where we do have power  and fact is in the Senate and at the ballot box. No need to continue to try and factually defeat people who think witnesses are people who never saw anything nor heard it first hand and that’s just one of a half dozen other emotionally delusional fictions that are the basis of these “hearings”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a dozen witnesses that Trump has blocked from testifying.  Feelings, my ass.  Whataload.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Precisely how does he go about and implement blocking witnesses? In fact, the witnesses his side has offered have been blocked by Shits  Another fake feelings offering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump tells them not to appear, and they don't, as with Mulvaney.  If you don't know that, you shouldn't be in the conversation.
> 
> Yes, some of the witnesses requested by Reps have been rejected.  The GOP was unable to demonstrate relevance to the matter at hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get lots of “agrees” and you gets lots of “funny”
Click to expand...


I don't depend on others' opinions for self-respect.  You?


----------



## Billiejeens

Billy_Kinetta said:


> One wonders if at this point some of the breathless media coverage could legally be considered campaign contributions.




All of the Democratic Media coverage is.
24/7/365


----------



## Billiejeens

Augustine_ said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> By saying that Trump never told him to with hold aid?   That Volker and the other guy stated there was no quid pro quo?
> 
> You have a funny definition of "obliterated."
> 
> 
> 
> ^ overly retarded comment
Click to expand...


All of yours are.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Ray From Cleveland said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I shared last night to the dear conservatives here, I have surrendered.
> Not to the liberals but to the fact that this feelings frenzy from the Democrats  has led us to la la land where reality does not prevail.
> Conservatives can not argue fact in this feelings land and it’s no longer worth trying. Where we do have power  and fact is in the Senate and at the ballot box. No need to continue to try and factually defeat people who think witnesses are people who never saw anything nor heard it first hand and that’s just one of a half dozen other emotionally delusional fictions that are the basis of these “hearings”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a dozen witnesses that Trump has blocked from testifying.  Feelings, my ass.  Whataload.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Precisely how does he go about and implement blocking witnesses? In fact, the witnesses his side has offered have been blocked by Shits  Another fake feelings offering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump tells them not to appear, and they don't, as with Mulvaney.  If you don't know that, you shouldn't be in the conversation.
> 
> Yes, some of the witnesses requested by Reps have been rejected.  The GOP was unable to demonstrate relevance to the matter at hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute......what the Democrats are after is this "bribery" of an investigation into the Biden's, and Hunter is not relevant to all this????
Click to expand...


No, he's not relevant.  Trump's actions are at issue.


----------



## Lesh

Aid was absolutely blocked. Numerous witness Have testified to that 

it was only released when the Trump creeps got CAUGHT because of the WB

Stupid Devon keeps trying to claim that there was no QPQ because Trump presaged every demand for QPQ with a statement that it wasn’t a QPQ.

that’s like a mugger telling you “this isn’t a robbery but give me your wallet”


----------



## WEATHER53

easyt65 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, some of the witnesses requested by Reps have been rejected.  The GOP was unable to demonstrate relevance to the matter at hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every NON-witness who has testified that they personally know / have nothing but hearsay - which is ALL of them - has no business testifying....
> 
> ...and you believe the (non-existent) non-whistle blower who supposedly started all of this is not a relevant witness who needs to testify?!
> -- Pelosi disagrees with you, as she penned a letter to all 435 Congressmen saying she thought he did need to testify.
> 
> ...and you do not think that the Democrats who have been proven to have collaborated with corrupt former Ukrainian officials to help interfere in the 2016 election have no relevance in a case where the US President asked the Ukrainian PM to look into that and ensure it isn't still happening?
> 
> ...and you think after Biden's videotaped confession of extorting the Ukraine PM ... AND after one of Schiff's own witnesses testified he believed Biden needed to be investigated...the Bidens testifying would not be relevant?
> 
> Bwuhahahahaha......
Click to expand...

There are no witnesses because after 5 days not one saw anything nor directly heard anything.
But, we are not in reality land and Dems  move along with their redefinition of language.


----------



## ColonelAngus

I could wrap all of this up in 1 question.

Did you first handedly hear the President insist on a quid pro quo for Javelin missiles for an investigation of Biden?

Yes or No?

Thank you, let’s go back to THE BUSINESS OF THE PEOPLE.

Homelessness, the national debt, student debt, fentanyl deaths, legalizing weed, legalizing prostitution....


----------



## rightwinger

ColonelAngus said:


> This isn’t an inquiry. The Dimms have already made up their minds.
> 
> Why don’t they just vote on it?
> 
> Schiff isn’t INQUIRING about anything, he is just trying to prove his side.
> 
> This is such a bizarre circus.
> 
> I love how all the witnesses give their back stories about what great Americans they are.  Who gives a shit where your parents are from?


Testimony is pretty damning


----------



## Vandalshandle

DigitalDrifter said:


> This is nothing more than a weeks or months long campaign commercial for the Dimocrat party, and YOU Mr and Ms taxpayer are paying for it.



Sort of like a Trump rally without the tattoos, t-shirts with slogans, and missing teeth?


----------



## rightwinger

ColonelAngus said:


> I could wrap all of this up in 1 question.
> 
> Did you first handedly hear the President insist on a quid pro quo for Javelin missiles for an investigation of Biden?
> 
> Yes or No?
> 
> Thank you, let’s go back to THE BUSINESS OF THE PEOPLE.
> 
> Homelessness, the national debt, student debt, fentanyl deaths, legalizing weed, legalizing prostitution....


I did

Can I have some Javelins?
I will need some favors though
One of the favors is to investigate Biden


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

rightwinger said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn’t an inquiry. The Dimms have already made up their minds.
> 
> Why don’t they just vote on it?
> 
> Schiff isn’t INQUIRING about anything, he is just trying to prove his side.
> 
> This is such a bizarre circus.
> 
> I love how all the witnesses give their back stories about what great Americans they are.  Who gives a shit where your parents are from?
> 
> 
> 
> Testimony is pretty damning
Click to expand...


It is?  I must have missed something.


----------



## HappyJoy

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing more than a weeks or months long campaign commercial for the Dimocrat party, and YOU Mr and Ms taxpayer are paying for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, witnesses have been called who are favorable to the president however he wont' let them testify.
> 
> Also, this is very much part of the impeachment process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it isn't....an impeachment requires a vote and it goes through the Judiciary committee.......this is a sham.
Click to expand...


The vote comes at the end when Congress votes on articles of impeachment. There are no rules or laws that the judiciary committee has to perform the impeachment inquiry. 

You guys really have some very bad talking point.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

ColonelAngus said:


> I could wrap all of this up in 1 question.
> 
> Did you first handedly hear the President insist on a quid pro quo for Javelin missiles for an investigation of Biden?
> 
> Yes or No?
> 
> Thank you, let’s go back to THE BUSINESS OF THE PEOPLE.
> 
> Homelessness, the national debt, student debt, fentanyl deaths, legalizing weed, legalizing prostitution....



Agreed.  I must have heard the same questions being asked about ten times.  How many times does a witness need to answer a question?


----------



## Daryl Hunt

WEATHER53 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I shared last night to the dear conservatives here, I have surrendered.
> Not to the liberals but to the fact that this feelings frenzy from the Democrats  has led us to la la land where reality does not prevail.
> Conservatives can not argue fact in this feelings land and it’s no longer worth trying. Where we do have power  and fact is in the Senate and at the ballot box. No need to continue to try and factually defeat people who think witnesses are people who never saw anything nor heard it first hand and that’s just one of a half dozen other emotionally delusional fictions that are the basis of these “hearings”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a dozen witnesses that Trump has blocked from testifying.  Feelings, my ass.  Whataload.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Precisely how does he go about and implement blocking witnesses? In fact, the witnesses his side has offered have been blocked by Shits  Another fake feelings offering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump tells them not to appear, and they don't, as with Mulvaney.  If you don't know that, you shouldn't be in the conversation.
> 
> Yes, some of the witnesses requested by Reps have been rejected.  The GOP was unable to demonstrate relevance to the matter at hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get lots of “agrees” and you gets lots of “funny”
Click to expand...


Rumpsters are all galvanized.  Then there are the rest of us.


----------



## Lesh

Sondland threw everyone under the bus.
Trump
Pompeo
Rudy the Ghoul

He said they ALL knew everything that went on in Ukraine


----------



## BlindBoo

Awww you guy are just mad because after 6 years of endless investigations of every leaf that fell from Tree Obama, ya'll were never able to besmirch him the way you so obviously ached to do.

Now we find that Trumpybear strong armed the Ukraine, a foreign country, into announcing an investigations into his domestic political enemies.  Obviously attacking the very foundation of our two-party system.  Why is the White House obstructing the investigation and hiding document and witnesses from Congress?  Obstruction of Congress is an impeachable offense.


----------



## BluesLegend

DigitalDrifter said:


> This is nothing more than a weeks or months long campaign commercial for the Dimocrat party, and YOU Mr and Ms taxpayer are paying for it.



Bingo! This is solely an attempt by Dem's to rig next years election by smearing president Trump. I don't know maybe Dem's are still pissed over the last minute FBI investigation of Hillary's email scandal.


----------



## Nostra

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  All witnesses to date have been called by Schifferbrains.
> 
> Trump impeachment inquiry: Who has been subpoenaed?
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-huh...
> Republican Witnesses Blow Massive Hole in GOP’s Defense of Trump
> 
> _*"After weeks of decrying the impeachment process as a sham, Republicans finally got two of the witnesses they requested for testimony. But when one of them took the stand—the U.S. special envoy to Ukraine, Kurt Volker—he instead blew a massive hole in a central part of the GOP’s defense of President Trump.
> 
> Just moments after the top Republican on the panel, Rep. Devin Nunes (R-CA), used his platform to parrot the very same claims President Trump has used to justify his pressure campaign in Ukraine—that the Biden family’s business involvement in a Ukrainian gas company is worth probing and that Ukraine meddled significantly in the 2016 election—Volker dismissed those items as “conspiracy theories circulated by the Ukrainians.”"
> 
> 
> Yesterday was the first day in which the House impeachment inquiry featured public testimony from witnesses requested specifically by Republican members of the panel. As NBC News reported, these witnesses “were expected to provide testimony helpful to the president.”
> 
> The report added, succinctly, “They did not.”*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listed the people who got a subpoena from Schifferbrains...........you brought an alt-left opinion piece from far left Daily Beast.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stupid...and incorrect..you lose. Why do you even bother? Do you really think that the Republicans had no witnesses? Did you really think that a supeana requested by the Republicans would look any different than a supeana requested by the Dems...when issued by the Committee?
> 
> You reek of desperation....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Schiff issued all subpoenas, not the Republicans.
> 
> And if you want to call someone "stupid", you should at least be able to spell subpoena, Dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Schiff issued some at the R's request...speaking of spelling....*can you spell....ingenuous? *Stupidity is not about spelling..it's about clinging to a false position---despite evidence to the contrary.
Click to expand...

Yes, I can spell "ingenious", apparently you can't, Dummy.

And no, Schiff has called HIS witnesses.  No a single Rep witness so far.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Ray From Cleveland said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could wrap all of this up in 1 question.
> 
> Did you first handedly hear the President insist on a quid pro quo for Javelin missiles for an investigation of Biden?
> 
> Yes or No?
> 
> Thank you, let’s go back to THE BUSINESS OF THE PEOPLE.
> 
> Homelessness, the national debt, student debt, fentanyl deaths, legalizing weed, legalizing prostitution....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  I must have heard the same questions being asked about ten times.  How many times does a witness need to answer a question?
Click to expand...


I’d say 100 times.


----------



## conserveguy877

Swamp democrats favorite buzzword term has be “quid pro quo” trying to scare Trump. Funny thing is it’s  actually helped him.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Dims need cooperation from all media outlets in order for their scheme to work.

*CBS first major TV network to bail on impeachment hearings*

https://nypost.com/2019/11/19/cbs-first-major-tv-network-to-bail-on-impeachment-hearings/


----------



## Nostra

rightwinger said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn’t an inquiry. The Dimms have already made up their minds.
> 
> Why don’t they just vote on it?
> 
> Schiff isn’t INQUIRING about anything, he is just trying to prove his side.
> 
> This is such a bizarre circus.
> 
> I love how all the witnesses give their back stories about what great Americans they are.  Who gives a shit where your parents are from?
> 
> 
> 
> Testimony is pretty damning
Click to expand...

To the case for impeachment.


----------



## Billiejeens

Lesh said:


> Aid was absolutely blocked. Numerous witness Have testified to that
> 
> it was only released when the Trump creeps got CAUGHT because of the WB
> 
> Stupid Devon keeps trying to claim that there was no QPQ because Trump presaged every demand for QPQ with a statement that it wasn’t a QPQ.
> 
> that’s like a mugger telling you “this isn’t a robbery but give me your wallet”



You little cock suckers are going to be soooooo
Disappointed. -  again.


----------



## Nostra

rightwinger said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could wrap all of this up in 1 question.
> 
> Did you first handedly hear the President insist on a quid pro quo for Javelin missiles for an investigation of Biden?
> 
> Yes or No?
> 
> Thank you, let’s go back to THE BUSINESS OF THE PEOPLE.
> 
> Homelessness, the national debt, student debt, fentanyl deaths, legalizing weed, legalizing prostitution....
> 
> 
> 
> I did
> 
> Can I have some Javelins?
> I will need some favors though
> One of the favors is to investigate Biden
Click to expand...

You made up those comments, just like lying Schifferbrains.


----------



## easyt65

joaquinmiller said:


> No, he's not relevant.  Trump's actions are at issue.


Yup...the President's attempt to find out about how Democrats colluded with Ukrainians in 2016 to interfere in our election, to ensure it isn't still happening / won't happen  again, and to ask about a former VP's videotaped confession of extorting the previous Ukraine PM....


----------



## Nostra

DigitalDrifter said:


> This is nothing more than a weeks or months long campaign commercial for the Dimocrat party, and YOU Mr and Ms taxpayer are paying for it.


Worst. Commercial. Ever.


----------



## depotoo

rightwinger said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn’t an inquiry. The Dimms have already made up their minds.
> 
> Why don’t they just vote on it?
> 
> Schiff isn’t INQUIRING about anything, he is just trying to prove his side.
> 
> This is such a bizarre circus.
> 
> I love how all the witnesses give their back stories about what great Americans they are.  Who gives a shit where your parents are from?
> 
> 
> 
> Testimony is pretty damning
Click to expand...

For Democrats

Sondland call to Trump:  what do you want from Ukraine?
Trump answer, as testified from Sondland:  Nothing


----------



## Thunk

*The democrats end game is to do away with elections*...this "impeachment" is only a part of it. 

Democrats will keep this charade going without a vote. 
When democrats start getting arrested they will scream Trump is arresting them because he's about to be impeached. 
They will commit election fraud so massively it can't be denied (yet blame republicans so the results are doubted).

And I'm sure there is much more I don't know yet...but this is it folks!  The aftermath of the 2020 election may be the end of the USA as we know it.


----------



## ColonelAngus

It’s such bullshit that the whistleblower assuming there really is one, won’t testify.

What kind of utter crap is that?

Didn’t Schiff want naked pictures of Trump when he was duped by Russian comedians?


----------



## easyt65

DigitalDrifter said:


> This is nothing more than a weeks or months long campaign commercial for the Dimocrat party, and YOU Mr and Ms taxpayer are paying for it.


Pretty crappy 'Info-rmercial' / Campaign ad:

_'Democrats have still not gotten over the loss in 2016,and we are still committed to doing ANYTHING, legal or not, to affect the coup against Donald Trump...and if you have been watching our potential 2020 candidates, Impeaching Trump is all we have to run on.'_


----------



## easyt65

Thunk said:


> *The democrats end game is to do away with elections*...this "impeachment" is only a part of it.


Well, Pelosi declared publicly not long ago  that you and your fellow Americans are too stupid to be entrusted with choosing this nation's President. Just look at what 'you' did in 2016. They won't let  that same mistake be made again...


----------



## joaquinmiller

easyt65 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he's not relevant.  Trump's actions are at issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup...the President's attempt to find out about how Democrats colluded with Ukrainians in 2016 to interfere in our election, to ensure it isn't still happening / won't happen  again, and to ask about a former VP's videotaped confession of extorting the previous Ukraine PM....
Click to expand...


The inquiry is into Trump's efforts to use foreign influence in a US election, by bribing Ukraine's president into issuing a public statement about investigating Biden.  What would Hunter Biden know of Trump's efforts to bribe Ukraine?  Nothing.  He's not relevant.  The only reason he's even discussed is because Trump has no defense.


----------



## 2aguy

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing more than a weeks or months long campaign commercial for the Dimocrat party, and YOU Mr and Ms taxpayer are paying for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, witnesses have been called who are favorable to the president however he wont' let them testify.
> 
> Also, this is very much part of the impeachment process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it isn't....an impeachment requires a vote and it goes through the Judiciary committee.......this is a sham.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vote comes at the end when Congress votes on articles of impeachment. There are no rules or laws that the judiciary committee has to perform the impeachment inquiry.
> 
> You guys really have some very bad talking point.
Click to expand...



No, moron....the vote comes at the beginning to open an impeachment hearing....which is then run through the Judiciary committee and the President has full powers to question all witnesses, subpoena his own choice of witnesses....this is a sham.


----------



## rightwinger

Ray From Cleveland said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn’t an inquiry. The Dimms have already made up their minds.
> 
> Why don’t they just vote on it?
> 
> Schiff isn’t INQUIRING about anything, he is just trying to prove his side.
> 
> This is such a bizarre circus.
> 
> I love how all the witnesses give their back stories about what great Americans they are.  Who gives a shit where your parents are from?
> 
> 
> 
> Testimony is pretty damning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is?  I must have missed something.
Click to expand...

What ever happened to the screams of..... no quid pro quo?

Now the direction is linked right to Trump


----------



## 2aguy

Billiejeens said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aid was absolutely blocked. Numerous witness Have testified to that
> 
> it was only released when the Trump creeps got CAUGHT because of the WB
> 
> Stupid Devon keeps trying to claim that there was no QPQ because Trump presaged every demand for QPQ with a statement that it wasn’t a QPQ.
> 
> that’s like a mugger telling you “this isn’t a robbery but give me your wallet”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You little cock suckers are going to be soooooo
> Disappointed. -  again.
Click to expand...



The Trump Boomerang is going to really sting...


----------



## toobfreak

DigitalDrifter said:


> This is nothing more than a weeks or months long campaign commercial for the Dimocrat party, and YOU Mr and Ms taxpayer are paying for it.




No, it is impeachment.  The democrats are just too afraid to call it that.

First they claimed it was just an INVESTIGATION.  You know.  To see if a case was there.
Then they started calling them investigative REPORTS.  Like they were TELLING us something.  Fact-drawn conclusions.
Last night clicking through the channels I saw one channel on standby for the IMPEACHMENT HEARINGS.  And Nancy is up there every day shooting her botox-filled mouth off using words like Quid Pro Quo, Constitution, Abuse of Power, and Bribery.  Those are CHARGES.
And yet Trump has not been afforded ONE MINUTE to get up or present any defense.

They used to call these Kangaroo Courts.

They are dragging Trump through the mud hoping that America will be so sick of it they will be willing to vote for a Mailbox, anything to put a stop to the Drama that are DEMOCRATS.


----------



## rightwinger

ColonelAngus said:


> It’s such bullshit that the whistleblower assuming there really is one, won’t testify.
> 
> What kind of utter crap is that?
> 
> Didn’t Schiff want naked pictures of Trump when he was duped by Russian comedians?


I think the bullshit is that Trump will not testify under oath


----------



## Nostra

ColonelAngus said:


> It’s such bullshit that the whistleblower assuming there really is one, won’t testify.
> 
> What kind of utter crap is that?
> 
> Didn’t Schiff want naked pictures of Trump when he was duped by Russian comedians?


Those pics were for personal use.


----------



## Lesh

Right 

it’s an elaborate plot to overturn an election and install Mike Pence as President 

ohh


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

rightwinger said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn’t an inquiry. The Dimms have already made up their minds.
> 
> Why don’t they just vote on it?
> 
> Schiff isn’t INQUIRING about anything, he is just trying to prove his side.
> 
> This is such a bizarre circus.
> 
> I love how all the witnesses give their back stories about what great Americans they are.  Who gives a shit where your parents are from?
> 
> 
> 
> Testimony is pretty damning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is?  I must have missed something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What ever happened to the screams of..... no quid pro quo?
> 
> Now the direction is linked right to Trump
Click to expand...


Sondland testified that Trump said no quid pro quo.  He made assumptions that there was, but again, his assumptions.  You can't impeach a President over other people's assumptions which is what the commies are trying to establish.


----------



## easyt65

joaquinmiller said:


> The inquiry is into Trump's efforts to use foreign influence in a US election, by bribing Ukraine's president into issuing a public statement about investigating Biden.



Nice emotional sentiment; however, Morrison, Sondland, and others have made it clear - NO bribery, NO extortion, NO quid pro quo...unless you can come up with a videotaped confession by Trump, like the one Biden made.


----------



## rightwinger

Nostra said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could wrap all of this up in 1 question.
> 
> Did you first handedly hear the President insist on a quid pro quo for Javelin missiles for an investigation of Biden?
> 
> Yes or No?
> 
> Thank you, let’s go back to THE BUSINESS OF THE PEOPLE.
> 
> Homelessness, the national debt, student debt, fentanyl deaths, legalizing weed, legalizing prostitution....
> 
> 
> 
> I did
> 
> Can I have some Javelins?
> I will need some favors though
> One of the favors is to investigate Biden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made up those comments, just like lying Schifferbrains.
Click to expand...

Read the transcript


----------



## Nostra

rightwinger said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn’t an inquiry. The Dimms have already made up their minds.
> 
> Why don’t they just vote on it?
> 
> Schiff isn’t INQUIRING about anything, he is just trying to prove his side.
> 
> This is such a bizarre circus.
> 
> I love how all the witnesses give their back stories about what great Americans they are.  Who gives a shit where your parents are from?
> 
> 
> 
> Testimony is pretty damning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is?  I must have missed something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What ever happened to the screams of..... no quid pro quo?
> 
> Now the direction is linked right to Trump
Click to expand...

According to opinions and interpretations.

What Trump ACTUALLY said ti Sondland was "No quid pro quo".  He told him he wanted nothing.


----------



## Nostra

rightwinger said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could wrap all of this up in 1 question.
> 
> Did you first handedly hear the President insist on a quid pro quo for Javelin missiles for an investigation of Biden?
> 
> Yes or No?
> 
> Thank you, let’s go back to THE BUSINESS OF THE PEOPLE.
> 
> Homelessness, the national debt, student debt, fentanyl deaths, legalizing weed, legalizing prostitution....
> 
> 
> 
> I did
> 
> Can I have some Javelins?
> I will need some favors though
> One of the favors is to investigate Biden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made up those comments, just like lying Schifferbrains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the transcript
Click to expand...

I did.

You lied.


----------



## joaquinmiller

rightwinger said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn’t an inquiry. The Dimms have already made up their minds.
> 
> Why don’t they just vote on it?
> 
> Schiff isn’t INQUIRING about anything, he is just trying to prove his side.
> 
> This is such a bizarre circus.
> 
> I love how all the witnesses give their back stories about what great Americans they are.  Who gives a shit where your parents are from?
> 
> 
> 
> Testimony is pretty damning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is?  I must have missed something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What ever happened to the screams of..... no quid pro quo?
> 
> Now the direction is linked right to Trump
Click to expand...


Lindsey Scarlett has his soft hands over his ears.  He can't hear a thing.


----------



## toobfreak

BlindBoo said:


> Awww you guy are just mad because after 6 years of endless investigations of every leaf that fell from Tree Obama, ya'll were never able to besmirch him the way you so obviously ached to do.



Speak for yourself BlindBoob, I besmirched Obama all that any human can be besmirched.  Lower than the lowest filth on this planet.  Difference is that Obama was a piece of filth that needed all of the deep state to protect him;  with Trump, it is taking all of the deep state against him trying to railroad him, just that AMERICA ISN'T BUYING IT except your clueless trolls.


----------



## The Purge

*WaPo Busts Adam Schiff Again, Gives Him ‘3 Pinocchios’ for Lying*

*RedState ^ *| November 20, 2019 |

When even the Washington Post is calling a Democrat for lying not only once but a second time, you know that that Democrat must be setting a new standard for falsehoods that the WaPo just can’t avoid reporting.

They nailed House Intelligence Committee Chair Adam Schiff (D-CA), but good.

Schiff has a long history of not telling the truth.

He famously claimed that there was evidence of which he was aware that proved conspiracy between the Trump campaign and the Russians. He of course never produced such evidence and the Mueller report concluded that there was no conspiracy.

He opened hearings into the Trump-Zelensky July 25 Ukraine call by lying about what was said in the call, knowing that many might not see the transcript of what was actually said. He later claimed it was “parody” but then continued to lie about the call during television interviews to make President Donald Trump look bad.

The WaPo had previously given Schiff four Pinocchios in October for lying about contacts with the whistleblower claiming his panel had “not spoken directly with the whistleblower.” WaPo called that “flat-out false.” Schiff’s committee aide had in fact met with the whistleblower and even recommended he file a complaint. The whistleblower also sent Schiff a letter dated Aug. 12, apprising him about the call/complaint.

Schiff has continued to tell falsehoods throughout the hearings, including that he doesn’t know who the whistleblower is. Yet during the hearing with Lt. Col. Alexander Vindman, he stopped him from naming one of the people whom he discussed the July 25th call with, claiming it was necessary to “protect the whistleblower.” Rep. Jim Jordan nailed him on it yesterday during the hearing.

Benny ✔ @bennyjohnson JIM JORDAN NUKES SCHIFF ON LIVE TV

Jordan was asking about who was leaking national security information.

Schiff stops him to "protect the whistleblower"

Jordan to Schiff:

"You have said you don't know who the whistleblower is - even though no one believes you."

Schiff has tried to clean up the disaster his witnesses have left during the day, recasting what they actually said to more closely fit his narrative. For example he falsely claimed yesterday that Vindman thought Trump broke the law when Vindman never said that.

There was a virtual host of lies for which the WaPo could have nailed him. But they did give him three Pinocchios for a big lie which has inhibited getting at the truth of the proceedings. Three and four Pinocchios means the lie is more egregious.

From The Hill:

Schiff has said repeated recently, including during impeachment hearings on Tuesday, that the whistleblower who filed a formal complaint about Trump’s July 25 phone call with the president of Ukraine, has a statutory right to remain anonymous.

“The whistleblower has the right, a statutory right, to anonymity. These proceedings will not be used to out the whistleblower,” Schiff said Tuesday.

The Post fact-checker disagreed, stating “it’s not a right spelled out in any statute.”

The WaPo noted that anonymity is not included in the Intelligence Community Whistleblower Protection Act.

“The case for Three: The ICWPA doesn’t include language granting whistleblowers a right to anonymity. Neither do other statutes, directives or court rulings that apply to the intelligence community,” it reads.

Every Republican should be calling out this lie in the hearings every time they have the opportunity to speak. He continues to deceive the public and suffers no consequences for his lies.


----------



## otto105

DigitalDrifter said:


> This is nothing more than a weeks or months long campaign commercial for the Dimocrat party, and YOU Mr and Ms taxpayer are paying for it.



I would rather our taxes go to the effort for good governance, not political Quid Pro Quos or secret service golf detail rounds.


----------



## easyt65

Nostra said:


> It’s such bullshit that the
> Those pics were for personal use.


Schiff has been connected to pedophilia and sex trafficking, not public indecency...


----------



## joaquinmiller

easyt65 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> The inquiry is into Trump's efforts to use foreign influence in a US election, by bribing Ukraine's president into issuing a public statement about investigating Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice emotional sentiment; however, Morrison, Sondland, and others have made it clear - NO bribery, NO extortion, NO quid pro quo...unless you can come up with a videotaped confession by Trump, like the one Biden made.
Click to expand...


There's nothing emotional about it.  Why do you pretend that?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

joaquinmiller said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he's not relevant.  Trump's actions are at issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup...the President's attempt to find out about how Democrats colluded with Ukrainians in 2016 to interfere in our election, to ensure it isn't still happening / won't happen  again, and to ask about a former VP's videotaped confession of extorting the previous Ukraine PM....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The inquiry is into Trump's efforts to use foreign influence in a US election, by bribing Ukraine's president into issuing a public statement about investigating Biden.  What would Hunter Biden know of Trump's efforts to bribe Ukraine?  Nothing.  He's not relevant.  The only reason he's even discussed is because Trump has no defense.
Click to expand...


However Hunter is key as to why Trump was asking for Zelensky to "look into it" in the first place.  If Hunter didn't get that job thanks to his father, this wouldn't' even be an issue today.


----------



## The Purge

*Adam Schiff declares Elise Stephanik out of order for the rest of her life*

*GENESIUS TIMES: ^ *| 11/20/19 

In another effort to continue the impeachment process of Donald J Trump, United States Congressman Adam Schiff has declared that Republican US Congresswoman Elise Stephanik is permanently out of order when speaking and is to be silenced for all time.

The removal of Donald Trump for asking for an investigation and removing an ambassador is far more important the antiquated 1st amendment, said the Democrat Congressman. Speaker of House Nancy Pelosi echoed support for the order by stating, “Women can be equal, but some women are more equal than others.”





Despite Schiff’s best efforts, Rep Stephanik was able to say things that are not in agreement with the effort to impeach the 45th President of the United States. Other Republicans were also somehow able to make remarks that are not part of the impeachment narrative.

At one point Schiff was seen plugging his ears when Stephanik spoke and saying, “I can’t hear you. I can’t hear you!”

Schiff has stated that using a form of Sharia Law to silence the Republican Congresswoman from New York is another possibility. Another method could involve the banning of certain words such as Burisma, Hunter Biden, Joe Biden, & covfefe. Feminists, ERA supporters, & members of the #MeToo movement could not be reached for comment.


----------



## otto105

toobfreak said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awww you guy are just mad because after 6 years of endless investigations of every leaf that fell from Tree Obama, ya'll were never able to besmirch him the way you so obviously ached to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself BlindBoob, I besmirched Obama all that any human can be besmirched.  Lower than the lowest filth on this planet.  Difference is that Obama was a piece of filth that needed all of the deep state to protect him;  with Trump, it is taking all of the deep state against him trying to railroad him, just that AMERICA ISN'T BUYING IT except your clueless trolls.
Click to expand...


toobadfreak that you're wrong. 

Sycophant


----------



## easyt65

joaquinmiller said:


> There's nothing emotional about it.  Why do you pretend that?


Because you offer up unsubstantiated false narratives and opinions.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Ray From Cleveland said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he's not relevant.  Trump's actions are at issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup...the President's attempt to find out about how Democrats colluded with Ukrainians in 2016 to interfere in our election, to ensure it isn't still happening / won't happen  again, and to ask about a former VP's videotaped confession of extorting the previous Ukraine PM....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The inquiry is into Trump's efforts to use foreign influence in a US election, by bribing Ukraine's president into issuing a public statement about investigating Biden.  What would Hunter Biden know of Trump's efforts to bribe Ukraine?  Nothing.  He's not relevant.  The only reason he's even discussed is because Trump has no defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> However Hunter is key as to why Trump was asking for Zelensky to "look into it" in the first place.  If Hunter didn't get that job thanks to his father, this wouldn't' even be an issue today.
Click to expand...


What would Hunter Biden know about Trump's efforts?  Please.  It's a weak deflection from people stonewalling the inquiry.


----------



## 2aguy

Lesh said:


> Right
> 
> it’s an elaborate plot to overturn an election and install Mike Pence as President
> 
> ohh




Yep......since day one....cause next on the impeachment train would be Pence.......


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

rightwinger said:


> Now the direction is linked right to Trump


* and Pence

Countdown to Pence throwing Trump under the bus.....


----------



## easyt65

Ray From Cleveland said:


> However Hunter is key as to why Trump was asking for Zelensky to "look into it" in the first place.  If Hunter didn't get that job thanks to his father, this wouldn't' even be an issue today.


Democrats continue to this day to talk about their concerns over foreign interference in our elections...when evidence shows it was THEY who colluded with foreign spies, foreign Intel Agencies / operatives, Russians, and Ukrainians in attempts - some successful - to interfere in, affect, and control the outcome of our election in 2016.

They have complained the GOP has done nothing to ensure it does not happen again in  2020...except for Trump reaching out to Ukraine's new PM to find out what the Dems did in 2016 and make sure its still not happening.


----------



## depotoo

Lesh said:


> Right
> 
> it’s an elaborate plot to overturn an election and install Mike Pence as President
> 
> ohh


It’s an elaborate plot to keep the focus off the upcoming reports, and in hopes of swaying people to believe there was something there that wasn’t, to help them inthe coming elections


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Nostra said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-huh...
> Republican Witnesses Blow Massive Hole in GOP’s Defense of Trump
> 
> _*"After weeks of decrying the impeachment process as a sham, Republicans finally got two of the witnesses they requested for testimony. But when one of them took the stand—the U.S. special envoy to Ukraine, Kurt Volker—he instead blew a massive hole in a central part of the GOP’s defense of President Trump.
> 
> Just moments after the top Republican on the panel, Rep. Devin Nunes (R-CA), used his platform to parrot the very same claims President Trump has used to justify his pressure campaign in Ukraine—that the Biden family’s business involvement in a Ukrainian gas company is worth probing and that Ukraine meddled significantly in the 2016 election—Volker dismissed those items as “conspiracy theories circulated by the Ukrainians.”"
> 
> 
> Yesterday was the first day in which the House impeachment inquiry featured public testimony from witnesses requested specifically by Republican members of the panel. As NBC News reported, these witnesses “were expected to provide testimony helpful to the president.”
> 
> The report added, succinctly, “They did not.”*_
> 
> 
> 
> I listed the people who got a subpoena from Schifferbrains...........you brought an alt-left opinion piece from far left Daily Beast.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stupid...and incorrect..you lose. Why do you even bother? Do you really think that the Republicans had no witnesses? Did you really think that a supeana requested by the Republicans would look any different than a supeana requested by the Dems...when issued by the Committee?
> 
> You reek of desperation....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Schiff issued all subpoenas, not the Republicans.
> 
> And if you want to call someone "stupid", you should at least be able to spell subpoena, Dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Schiff issued some at the R's request...speaking of spelling....*can you spell....ingenuous? *Stupidity is not about spelling..it's about clinging to a false position---despite evidence to the contrary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I can spell "ingenious", apparently you can't, Dummy.
> 
> And no, Schiff has called HIS witnesses.  No a single Rep witness so far.
Click to expand...

ROTFLMAO! Ingenuous....look it up..your picture is prominent.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ray From Cleveland said:


> However Hunter is key as to why Trump was asking for Zelensky to "look into it" in the first place.


Laughable horseshit. Trump knew and knows exactly nothing about Hunter Biden. He was spoonfed a 'spiracy theory by Giuliani. You know this. Everyone knows this. Trump knew and knows less about Hunter Biden than any retard who reads Breitbart. Why are you cultists so willing to embarrass yourselves with these shameless, obvious lies?


----------



## Billiejeens

Thunk said:


> *The democrats end game is to do away with elections*...this "impeachment" is only a part of it.
> 
> Democrats will keep this charade going without a vote.
> When democrats start getting arrested they will scream Trump is arresting them because he's about to be impeached.
> They will commit election fraud so massively it can't be denied (yet blame republicans so the results are doubted).
> 
> And I'm sure there is much more I don't know yet...but this is it folks!  The aftermath of the 2020 election may be the end of the USA as we know it.




If it happens after the 2020 elections - I think that I will be okay with that.
Trump will be re-elected in a landslide
The Republicans will easy hold the Senate and retake the house.

With President Trump remaining in power - while not the way the country was set up, I think that it might actually be the best short term solution for fixing the country.


----------



## Olde Europe

joaquinmiller said:


> There's nothing emotional about it.  Why do you pretend that?



He has no argument, vaguely feels there's something wrong with your statement, and so it is clear to him that there's something wrong with your feelings.  Any questions as to why there's a huge overlap between Trumpletons and InCels?


----------



## Thunk

easyt65 said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The democrats end game is to do away with elections*...this "impeachment" is only a part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Pelosi declared publicly not long ago  that you and your fellow Americans are too stupid to be entrusted with choosing this nation's President. Just look at what 'you' did in 2016. They won't let  that same mistake be made again...
Click to expand...


Correct. 

Then you have hillary calling half of all americans "deplorable"...Peter Strzok saying he can "smell the Trump supporters from here". 

They are *openly telling us* what they think of us...all we need to do is believe their words!


----------



## 2aguy

depotoo said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right
> 
> it’s an elaborate plot to overturn an election and install Mike Pence as President
> 
> ohh
> 
> 
> 
> It’s an elaborate plot to keep the focus off the upcoming reports, and in hopes of swaying people to believe there was something there that wasn’t, to help them inthe coming elections
Click to expand...



And they had to start earlier than they wanted because ginsburg was feeling unwell....


----------



## toobfreak

Lesh said:


> Aid was absolutely blocked.



Aid was delayed.  Get your lies straight.  Ain't no law that says we have to give aid to anyone.  Refusing aid isn't against any law.







That amounts to over $300 PER TAXPAYER for just these top ten countries!  Does anyone realize we could cure disease or greatly help poverty and sickness and unemployment if we just stopped giving all this money away and spent it on ourselves?!


----------



## depotoo

rightwinger said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn’t an inquiry. The Dimms have already made up their minds.
> 
> Why don’t they just vote on it?
> 
> Schiff isn’t INQUIRING about anything, he is just trying to prove his side.
> 
> This is such a bizarre circus.
> 
> I love how all the witnesses give their back stories about what great Americans they are.  Who gives a shit where your parents are from?
> 
> 
> 
> Testimony is pretty damning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is?  I must have missed something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What ever happened to the screams of..... no quid pro quo?
> 
> Now the direction is linked right to Trump
Click to expand...

Once again:
Sondland call to Trump: what do you want from Ukraine?
Trump answer, as testified from Sondland: Nothing


----------



## Nostra

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I listed the people who got a subpoena from Schifferbrains...........you brought an alt-left opinion piece from far left Daily Beast.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> 
> 
> You're stupid...and incorrect..you lose. Why do you even bother? Do you really think that the Republicans had no witnesses? Did you really think that a supeana requested by the Republicans would look any different than a supeana requested by the Dems...when issued by the Committee?
> 
> You reek of desperation....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Schiff issued all subpoenas, not the Republicans.
> 
> And if you want to call someone "stupid", you should at least be able to spell subpoena, Dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Schiff issued some at the R's request...speaking of spelling....*can you spell....ingenuous? *Stupidity is not about spelling..it's about clinging to a false position---despite evidence to the contrary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I can spell "ingenious", apparently you can't, Dummy.
> 
> And no, Schiff has called HIS witnesses.  No a single Rep witness so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROTFLMAO! Ingenuous....look it up..your picture is prominent.
Click to expand...

*ingenious*

Also found in: Thesaurus, Legal, Wikipedia.
*ingenious*
characterized by cleverness or originality of invention or construction: an ingenious device; brilliant; resourceful


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> However Hunter is key as to why Trump was asking for Zelensky to "look into it" in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> Laughable horseshit. Trump knew and knows exactly nothing about Hunter Biden. He was spoonfed a 'spiracy theory by Giuliani. You know this. Everyone knows this. Trump knew and knows less about Hunter Biden than any retard who reads Breitbart. Why are you cultists so willing to embarrass yourselves with these shameless, obvious lies?
Click to expand...


Nobody really knows much about Hunter.  That's he problem.  But again, with him getting a job with Burisma through his father is what started all this.  Granted, if not this, the commies would be dreaming up a different way, but as far as this issue is concerned, it's all based around Hunter.


----------



## Thunk

Billiejeens said:


> If it happens after the 2020 elections - I think that I will be okay with that.
> Trump will be re-elected in a landslide



If there is a total of 650 million votes cast...the entire election results will be thrown into chaos...and so will the country! 

It will be a fucking nightmare! 

And God only knows what the MSM will be telling the fools who believe them.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

depotoo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn’t an inquiry. The Dimms have already made up their minds.
> 
> Why don’t they just vote on it?
> 
> Schiff isn’t INQUIRING about anything, he is just trying to prove his side.
> 
> This is such a bizarre circus.
> 
> I love how all the witnesses give their back stories about what great Americans they are.  Who gives a shit where your parents are from?
> 
> 
> 
> Testimony is pretty damning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is?  I must have missed something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What ever happened to the screams of..... no quid pro quo?
> 
> Now the direction is linked right to Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again:
> Sondland call to Trump: what do you want from Ukraine?
> Trump answer, as testified from Sondland: Nothing
Click to expand...

hahahaha

Man, you guys are really letting out your last, desperate gasps of nonsense....

Sondland testified that he pressured Ukraine to investigate the Bidens at the "express direction" of Trump.

You aren't going to make this go away by clicking Breitbart for talking points. Sorry.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Dragonlady said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Libs impeachment inquiry in a fiery explosion. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "fiery explosion" is taking place in the Oval Office.
> 
> As the Impeachment Enquiry opened, Roger Stone was found guilty of 7 felony counts by a jury of his peers, and is now headed to prison, where he will join other close advisors to the President - Michael Cohen, Paul Manafort, and in all likelihood, General Flynn.  Rudy Guliani looks to he headed to jail as well, and the Three Amigos are now standing together to blame everyone but them for participating in this highly illegal scheme.
> 
> This is the primary reason why I don't believe for a second that the Clintons are these great corrupt criminals that Republicans keep claiming them to be.  In 40 years, not one person has flipped on them, despite Ken Starr spending 6 years offering pardons and throwing people in jail who refused to flip.  Not one witness or participant in any of the conspiracies Republicans have claimed occurred, has been found.  In fact, there is no evidence of or witnesses to any of the bribery or corruption schemes the Republicans claim were happening, have ever turned state's evidence.
> 
> Look at how quickly all of the co-conspirators have turned on each other.  Democrats now look brilliant for having all of these fools lie to them behind closed doors so they couldn't coordinate their stories, and the Republican witnesses are now busy blaming all of the rest of Trump's top officials who are not yet behind bars.
> 
> Ironically, the only guy who hasn't been directly implicated is William Barr, although his refusal to investigate the phone call makes him an accessory after the fact.  Everybody except Trump could be looking at serious corruption and bribery charges, not to mention jail time.
Click to expand...


The clintons and bushes were far more corrupt than O or Trump could ever dream to be.


----------



## easyt65

joaquinmiller said:


> What would Hunter Biden know about Trump's efforts?  Please.  It's a weak deflection from people stonewalling the inquiry.


Surely you are smart enough to follow along / figure this one out.

The State Department testified that there was a conflict of interest involving Papa Joe and Burisma as a result of Hunter working for Burisma and Burisma asking for US help to end investigations against it.

the same administration that extorted the previous Ukraine PM - the same VP who confessed on videotape to extorting the Ukraine PM worked for the administration that collaborated with corrupt Ukraine Officials to investigate, dig, get dirt, and use on Manafort, Trump's campaign manager.

Obama's administration was ass-deep in corruption in Ukraine. as proven.

Finding out what  happened, preventing it from happening again, and making sure the nation we are about to give lethal military weapons to is not still working against our national security is part of the President's job / responsibility.

Joe's son was doing business with our nation's enemy - China, not just Ukraine - while Biden was VP, 2nd most powerful man in the US.  It is funny to watch snowflakes attempt to down-play the importance of this.


----------



## The Purge

*MPs demand Zelensky, Trump investigate suspicion of U.S.-Ukraine corruption involving $7.4 bln*

*Interfax-Ukraine ^ *| November 20, 2019

KYIV. Nov 20 (Interfax-Ukraine) – Ukrainian members of parliament have demanded the presidents of Ukraine and the United States, Volodymyr Zelensky and Donald Trump, investigate suspicions of the legalization of $7.4 billion by the "family" of ex-President Viktor Yanukovych through the American investment fund Franklin Templeton Investments, which they said has ties to the U.S. Democratic Party.





At a press conference at the Interfax-Ukraine agency on Wednesday, MP Andriy Derkach announced that deputies have received new materials from investigative journalists about international corruption and the participation of Ukrainian officials in it.





"Last week, November 14, the Prosecutor General's Office (PGO), unnoticed by the media, announced a new suspicion to the notorious owner of Burisma, ex-Ecology Minister Zlochevsky. According to the suspicion, the Yanukovych family is suspected, in particular, with legalizing (laundering) of criminally obtained income through Franklin Templeton Investments, an investment fund carrying out purchases of external government loan bonds totaling $7.4 billion," Derkach said.





With reference to the investigation, he emphasized: it was money criminally obtained by the "family" of Yanukovych and invested in the purchase of Ukrainian debt in 2013-2014.





For his part, MP Oleksandr Dubinsky from the Servant of the People faction said that according to investigators, "the Yanukovych 'family' illegally obtained $7.4 billion and laundered the funds through an investment fund close to some representatives of the U.S. Democratic Party in the form of external government loan bonds."





Meanwhile, Derkach said that several facts indicate Franklin Templeton Investments' relationship with the U.S. Democratic Party.





"The son of Templeton's founder, John Templeton Jr., was one of President Obama's major campaign donors. Another fund-related character is Thomas Donilon. Managing Director of BlackRock Investment Institute, shareholder Franklin Templeton Investments, which has the largest share in the fund. It is noteworthy that he previously was Obama's national security advisor," Derkach said.





The MP said that the presidents of Ukraine and the United States should combine the efforts of the two countries to establish facts of corruption and money laundering with the participation of citizens of both countries.





"President Zelensky must pick up the phone, dial Trump, ask for help and cooperation in the fight against corruption and fly to Washington. The issue of combating international corruption in Ukraine with the participation of citizens, businessmen and U.S. officials should become a key during the meeting of the two presidents," he said.





Derkach said as a result of the meeting, it is necessary to build interaction between the Ukrainian investigating authorities and the U.S. Department of Justice to obtain information about the organizers of the bond issue, clients and beneficiaries of investment funds for each purchase, interrogate fund officials, etc.





As reported, on October 9, 2019, Derkach published official correspondence between NABU and the U.S. Embassy, according to which the first deputy of the National Anti-Corruption Bureau of Ukraine (NABU), Gizo Uglava, through his assistant Polina Chyzh, for a long time provided the U.S. Embassy with information that negatively affected the course of events in Ukraine and the United States.





Derkach said Chyzh received instructions from the representative of the U.S. Embassy in Ukraine Hanna Emelyanova to provide information on the case involving Zlochevsky.





*Derkach also announced the amount of money transferred to representatives of the Burisma Group, including Hunter Biden. According to documents, in general, in favor of Hunter Biden, Alexander Kwasniewski, Alan Apter and Devon Archer, Burisma paid about $16.5 million.*





*According to Derkach, ex-Prosecutor General Viktor Shokin repeatedly appealed to the NABU Director Artem Sytnyk in the framework of criminal proceedings for Burisma, but constantly received formal responses. The activities of Shokin, according to the MP, irritated then U.S. Vice President Joe Biden during his fifth visit to Kyiv in two years. The visit on December 7-8, 2015, was devoted to solving the issue of Shokin's resignation for the affairs of Zlochevsky and Burisma, he said.*





*"The subject of pressure was the $1 billion credit guarantee that the United States should have provided to Ukraine: Biden himself acknowledged the pressure in his speech to the U.S. Foreign Relations Council in January 2018," Derkach said.*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Nobody really knows much about Hunter. That's he problem


No, that's your problem. And your embarrassing, transparent lane change is noted. 

Why doesn't Barr open an investigation? Obvious answer....


----------



## Rambunctious

The DNC should be funding this....not us....


----------



## BrokeLoser

Augustine_ said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing more than a weeks or months long campaign commercial for the Dimocrat party, and YOU Mr and Ms taxpayer are paying for it.
> 
> 
> 
> After Benghazi and the e-mails you really have no grounds to complain.  Sondland just obliterated your fat idiot this morning.
Click to expand...


How so...the call transcripts were already released. What new, revolutionary testimony/ information did he provide?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

So, the president and vice president co-opted foreign policy and taxpayer money for their personal, political gain.

This is a fact.

You cultists can either decide if you care, or if you don't. Those are your options.


----------



## toobfreak

Augustine_ said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing more than a weeks or months long campaign commercial for the Dimocrat party, and YOU Mr and Ms taxpayer are paying for it.
> 
> 
> 
> After Benghazi and the e-mails you really have no grounds to complain.  Sondland just obliterated your fat idiot this morning.
Click to expand...


Impeachment Hearings Are a Bust

The Democrats’ game plan is to try to turn the public against President Trump *before the most knowledgeable witnesses testify in his defense.*

Television ratings for the impeachment hearings have been a bust, far less than the viewership during Watergate or Clinton-Lewinsky.  Even the testimony of ex-FBI director James Comey and future Supreme Court Justice Brett Kavanaugh drew higher ratings than the Democrats' latest show trial.  Less than 13 million people watched the first day of impeachment hearings, which is only a tiny fraction of the audience for big football games.  Polling shows that Independent voters, who will decide the next presidential election, *are unplugging this in large numbers.*


----------



## BlindBoo

toobfreak said:


> I besmirched Obama all that any human can be besmirched



Sounds like a personal problem to me.  How many of the people he hired ended up in jail?



toobfreak said:


> Difference is that Obama was a piece of filth



100's of subpoena's honored during six years worth of fruitless investigations.



toobfreak said:


> Trump, it is taking all of the deep state against him



Sheeee it.  When he said only he could "fix it", he meant he was going to "Fix It!" for his own personal gain, like in the Ukraine.


----------



## the other mike

Trying not to puke listening to George Stephanopoulos and the ABC's spin on today's testimony from ambassador Sondland.

They're in a lunch recess right now.


----------



## rightwinger

DigitalDrifter said:


> This is nothing more than a weeks or months long campaign commercial for the Dimocrat party, and YOU Mr and Ms taxpayer are paying for it.


We will make Mexico pay for it


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

joaquinmiller said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he's not relevant.  Trump's actions are at issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup...the President's attempt to find out about how Democrats colluded with Ukrainians in 2016 to interfere in our election, to ensure it isn't still happening / won't happen  again, and to ask about a former VP's videotaped confession of extorting the previous Ukraine PM....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The inquiry is into Trump's efforts to use foreign influence in a US election, by bribing Ukraine's president into issuing a public statement about investigating Biden.  What would Hunter Biden know of Trump's efforts to bribe Ukraine?  Nothing.  He's not relevant.  The only reason he's even discussed is because Trump has no defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> However Hunter is key as to why Trump was asking for Zelensky to "look into it" in the first place.  If Hunter didn't get that job thanks to his father, this wouldn't' even be an issue today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would Hunter Biden know about Trump's efforts?  Please.  It's a weak deflection from people stonewalling the inquiry.
Click to expand...


If they could get Hunter to stumble and make it realized he didn't get that job on his own, and there was something shady about his employment there, it would support the reason why Trump asked for him to be looked into.  In other words, since the commies are trying to assert that Trump "bribed" Ukraine into doing an investigation, then the fact there was something going on there would substantiate a necessity for a quid pro quo.


----------



## depotoo

Listening to Sondland’s testimony so far, it is pretty obvious, he was tired of all the ~gossip(my word)~ going on about the president and Ukraine, and picked up the phone to call and ask him personally what did he want with Ukraine.
Sondland call to Trump: what do you want from Ukraine?
Trump answer, as testified from Sondland: Nothing

sounds like people were trying to make trouble for the president, just like everything else.  I heard the words speculated, assumed, etc over and over as to what they all thought he meant, yet when he was actually approached by Sondland, once again-

Sondland call to Trump: what do you want from Ukraine?
Trump answer, as testified from Sondland: Nothing


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Augustine_ said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing more than a weeks or months long campaign commercial for the Dimocrat party, and YOU Mr and Ms taxpayer are paying for it.
> 
> 
> 
> After Benghazi and the e-mails you really have no grounds to complain.  Sondland just obliterated your fat idiot this morning.
Click to expand...


----------



## Billiejeens

Thunk said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it happens after the 2020 elections - I think that I will be okay with that.
> Trump will be re-elected in a landslide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a total of 650 million votes cast...the entire election results will be thrown into chaos...and so will the country!
> 
> It will be a fucking nightmare!
> 
> And God only knows what the MSM will be telling the fools who believe them.
Click to expand...




*"If it happens after the 2020"*


----------



## easyt65

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Nobody really knows much about Hunter.  That's he problem.


Hunter was / is a loser - a drug user kicked out of the military for drug use, who took jobs with China and Burisma, a known corrupt Ukraine energy company owned by a notorious Ukrainian criminal also known for having worked with Putin in the past and who stood to gain a LOT of money if / when Putin invaded and annexed Crimea.

Hunter was a human treasonous parasite  who made $50,000 a month because his daddy was Obama's handpicked 'Ukraine Point Man'. Biden, who claimed he knew nothing about this and never talked to his son, is seen  in photos playing golf with his son and other Burisma Board members.

The State Department testified Burisma showed up one day asking to talk to their #3 man about getting the US to intervene and pressure the Ukraine to shutdown an investigation of them...because the VP's boy was an employee / board member, that  they  informed Biden this was a Conflict of Interest.

Who needs to know more, especially after Papa Joe's videotaped confession?!


----------



## 2aguy

BrokeLoser said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing more than a weeks or months long campaign commercial for the Dimocrat party, and YOU Mr and Ms taxpayer are paying for it.
> 
> 
> 
> After Benghazi and the e-mails you really have no grounds to complain.  Sondland just obliterated your fat idiot this morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so...the call transcripts were already released. What new, revolutionary testimony/ information did he provide?
Click to expand...



That Trump never said there was  quid pro quo.....that volker and the other guy sondland worked with also said there was no quid pro quo......and even sondland said there was no quid pro quo when he testified in secret....only to change his testimony for public consumption...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So, the president and vice president co-opted foreign policy and taxpayer money for their personal, political gain.
> 
> This is a fact.
> 
> You cultists can either decide if you care, or if you don't. Those are your options.



Not up to the rest of us in this inquiry, huh? 

Sondland testified that the reason Trump wanted an announcement of an investigation was to pressure them into actually doing one.  Sondland stated the Ukrainians are renown for making promises and not keeping them.  A public statement to their people would make them more likely to keep their promise.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Our child president's cheat sheet today:


----------



## easyt65

Ray From Cleveland said:


> If they could get Hunter to stumble and make it realized he didn't get that job on his own, and there was something shady about his employment there, it would support the reason why Trump asked for him to be looked into.



If you can't make someone understand that the VP's kid - a drug-using average lawyer who was kicked out of the military for drug use and did not know the 1st thing about energy/Ukraine - was making $50,000 a month because daddy was Obama's handpicked Point Man for Ukraine, then you are talking to a snowflake.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

easyt65 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody really knows much about Hunter.  That's he problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter was / is a loser - a drug user kicked out of the military for drug use, who took jobs with China and Burisma, a known corrupt Ukraine energy company owned by a notorious Ukrainian criminal also known for having worked with Putin in the past and who stood to gain a LOT of money if / when Putin invaded and annexed Crimea.
> 
> Hunter was a human treasonous parasite  who made $50,000 a month because his daddy was Obama's handpicked 'Ukraine Point Man'. Biden, who claimed he knew nothing about this and never talked to his son, is seen  in photos playing golf with his son and other Burisma Board members.
> 
> The State Department testified Burisma showed up one day asking to talk to their #3 man about getting the US to intervene and pressure the Ukraine to shutdown an investigation of them...because the VP's boy was an employee / board member, that  they  informed Biden this was a Conflict of Interest.
> 
> Who needs to know more, especially after Papa Joe's videotaped confession?!
Click to expand...


And let's not forget the email they dug up from the State department where Burisma used Hunter's name in trying to setup a meeting with them.  They didn't use any other board members name, just the Vice Presidents son.


----------



## Olde Europe

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again:
> Sondland call to Trump: what do you want from Ukraine?
> Trump answer, as testified from Sondland: Nothing
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha
> 
> Man, you guys are really letting out your last, desperate gasps of nonsense....
> 
> Sondland testified that he pressured Ukraine to investigate the Bidens at the "express direction" of Trump.
> 
> You aren't going to make this go away by clicking Breitbart for talking points. Sorry.
Click to expand...


Nothing.  Like: "I would like you to do us a favor though."

Desperation reeks.  Trumpletons are lonely.  Breitbart provides a warm bath, together with other like-"minded" simpletons, in oily, Trump-branded fluids.  Nothing trumps that kind of shared experience.


----------



## Billiejeens

toobfreak said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing more than a weeks or months long campaign commercial for the Dimocrat party, and YOU Mr and Ms taxpayer are paying for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is impeachment.  The democrats are just too afraid to call it that.
> 
> First they claimed it was just an INVESTIGATION.  You know.  To see if a case was there.
> Then they started calling them investigative REPORTS.  Like they were TELLING us something.  Fact-drawn conclusions.
> Last night clicking through the channels I saw one channel on standby for the IMPEACHMENT HEARINGS.  And Nancy is up there every day shooting her botox-filled mouth off using words like Quid Pro Quo, Constitution, Abuse of Power, and Bribery.  Those are CHARGES.
> And yet Trump has not been afforded ONE MINUTE to get up or present any defense.
> 
> They used to call these Kangaroo Courts.
> 
> They are dragging Trump through the mud hoping that America will be so sick of it they will be willing to vote for a Mailbox, anything to put a stop to the Drama that are DEMOCRATS.
Click to expand...


It is literally not an impeachment 
It is a simple inquiry being ran out of the intelligence committee.
To quote Loretta Lynch -  call it a "matter".

It's literally an infomercial showing what an impeachment might look like.
At this point it is just a matter.

It's not working.
Yes the moonbats that would vote for a mailbox as long as it has a "D" next to it will still vote for a D.

The polls show that normal people and independents do want it to go away - but they blame the Democratics for the drama.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Nostra said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're stupid...and incorrect..you lose. Why do you even bother? Do you really think that the Republicans had no witnesses? Did you really think that a supeana requested by the Republicans would look any different than a supeana requested by the Dems...when issued by the Committee?
> 
> You reek of desperation....
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff issued all subpoenas, not the Republicans.
> 
> And if you want to call someone "stupid", you should at least be able to spell subpoena, Dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Schiff issued some at the R's request...speaking of spelling....*can you spell....ingenuous? *Stupidity is not about spelling..it's about clinging to a false position---despite evidence to the contrary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I can spell "ingenious", apparently you can't, Dummy.
> 
> And no, Schiff has called HIS witnesses.  No a single Rep witness so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROTFLMAO! Ingenuous....look it up..your picture is prominent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *ingenious*
> 
> Also found in: Thesaurus, Legal, Wikipedia.
> *ingenious*
> characterized by cleverness or originality of invention or construction: an ingenious device; brilliant; resourceful
Click to expand...

You unqualified idiot..there is no r in the word i gave you..look..and learn:

ingenuous - definition and meaning

I used in in the naive form..as in you pretending to not know what is going on.....


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

easyt65 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they could get Hunter to stumble and make it realized he didn't get that job on his own, and there was something shady about his employment there, it would support the reason why Trump asked for him to be looked into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't make someone understand that the VP's kid - a drug-using average lawyer who was kicked out of the military for drug use and did not know the 1st thing about energy/Ukraine - was making $50,000 a month because daddy was Obama's handpicked Point Man for Ukraine, then you are talking to a snowflake.
Click to expand...


The left is trying to convince us there is no there there.  But this planet has 7.5 billion people on it. Out of all these people, Hunter was the most qualified for this job?


----------



## Dragonlady

LordBrownTrout said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Libs impeachment inquiry in a fiery explosion. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "fiery explosion" is taking place in the Oval Office.
> 
> As the Impeachment Enquiry opened, Roger Stone was found guilty of 7 felony counts by a jury of his peers, and is now headed to prison, where he will join other close advisors to the President - Michael Cohen, Paul Manafort, and in all likelihood, General Flynn.  Rudy Guliani looks to he headed to jail as well, and the Three Amigos are now standing together to blame everyone but them for participating in this highly illegal scheme.
> 
> This is the primary reason why I don't believe for a second that the Clintons are these great corrupt criminals that Republicans keep claiming them to be.  In 40 years, not one person has flipped on them, despite Ken Starr spending 6 years offering pardons and throwing people in jail who refused to flip.  Not one witness or participant in any of the conspiracies Republicans have claimed occurred, has been found.  In fact, there is no evidence of or witnesses to any of the bribery or corruption schemes the Republicans claim were happening, have ever turned state's evidence.
> 
> Look at how quickly all of the co-conspirators have turned on each other.  Democrats now look brilliant for having all of these fools lie to them behind closed doors so they couldn't coordinate their stories, and the Republican witnesses are now busy blaming all of the rest of Trump's top officials who are not yet behind bars.
> 
> Ironically, the only guy who hasn't been directly implicated is William Barr, although his refusal to investigate the phone call makes him an accessory after the fact.  Everybody except Trump could be looking at serious corruption and bribery charges, not to mention jail time.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The clintons and bushes were far more corrupt than O or Trump could ever dream to be.
Click to expand...


No they weren't.  W was the only honest broker of his administration.  He actually sold his baseball team, and put his assets in a blind trust.  Cheney, Rumsfeld and others prospered mightily on their stock holdings and outsourcing supplying the army to Haliburton.  Haliburton also received a $50 million dollar clean up contract in Louisianna for Katrina clean up.


----------



## flack

Olde Europe said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again:
> Sondland call to Trump: what do you want from Ukraine?
> Trump answer, as testified from Sondland: Nothing
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha
> 
> Man, you guys are really letting out your last, desperate gasps of nonsense....
> 
> Sondland testified that he pressured Ukraine to investigate the Bidens at the "express direction" of Trump.
> 
> You aren't going to make this go away by clicking Breitbart for talking points. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing.  Like: "I would like you to do us a favor though."
> 
> Desperation reeks.  Trumpletons are lonely.  Breitbart provides a warm bath, together with other like-"minded" simpletons, in oily, Trump-branded fluids.  Nothing trumps that kind of shared experience.
Click to expand...

Libtards live in their own little world where they make up stuff to feel good about.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Trump told Sondland directly he didn’t want anything from Ukraine....as have Ukrainian officials.

This is all bullcrap.


----------



## easyt65

Olde Europe said:


> Nothing.  Like: "I would like you to do us a favor though."


The only one who testified in this whole circus that there was definite quid pro quo they directly know about is Vindland, who claimed 'I would like you to do us a FAVOR' equates to a DEMAND which was part of quid pro quo. This coming from a guy who falsely beefed up his resume for this hearing to make himself sound more important than  he was / is.

Morrison, Volker, Sondland - they destroyed Vindland's testimony by making it clear - there was NO bribery, NO extortion, NO quid pro quo, & NO treason.

So Congrats, only Vinland and you snowflakes believe 'do us a favor' is 'quid pro quo'.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So, the president and vice president co-opted foreign policy and taxpayer money for their personal, political gain.
> 
> This is a fact.
> 
> You cultists can either decide if you care, or if you don't. Those are your options.



There it is.


----------



## easyt65

joaquinmiller said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the president and vice president co-opted foreign policy and taxpayer money for their personal, political gain.
> 
> This is a fact.
> 
> You cultists can either decide if you care, or if you don't. Those are your options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There it is.
Click to expand...

Perhaps we should post and play Biden's videotaped confession again....


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

22lcidw said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sondland's opening statement is explosive. "Everybody knew". Pence, Pompeo, everybody.
> 
> Volker and Morrison will be rushing to revise their statements to avoid perjury charges.
> 
> The demand for lawyers by Trump associates will go through the roof.
> 
> 
> 
> All of this for nothing. The hate for Trump so much you gotta search until you find something.  This will and is filtering down to the common man and woman. It won't be long before just saying a word will destroy anyone. No tolerance, no forgiveness....just guilt. I am not talking about messing with another individual.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.
Trump has brought all of this onto himself.
That is a fact backed up by the resignations of EVERYONE who kept the guardrails in place:  Priebus, Kelly, Tillerson, Mattis, McMaster, McGahn, Bolton, Coats, et al.
If it were not for the aforementioned individuals, Trump would have been impeached two years ago.

Trump ignored all of their advice and just like the spoiled despotic fuck that he is, did what he wanted----this time bribing the prez of Ukraine for dirt on Biden.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

LordBrownTrout said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Libs impeachment inquiry in a fiery explosion. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "fiery explosion" is taking place in the Oval Office.
> 
> As the Impeachment Enquiry opened, Roger Stone was found guilty of 7 felony counts by a jury of his peers, and is now headed to prison, where he will join other close advisors to the President - Michael Cohen, Paul Manafort, and in all likelihood, General Flynn.  Rudy Guliani looks to he headed to jail as well, and the Three Amigos are now standing together to blame everyone but them for participating in this highly illegal scheme.
> 
> This is the primary reason why I don't believe for a second that the Clintons are these great corrupt criminals that Republicans keep claiming them to be.  In 40 years, not one person has flipped on them, despite Ken Starr spending 6 years offering pardons and throwing people in jail who refused to flip.  Not one witness or participant in any of the conspiracies Republicans have claimed occurred, has been found.  In fact, there is no evidence of or witnesses to any of the bribery or corruption schemes the Republicans claim were happening, have ever turned state's evidence.
> 
> Look at how quickly all of the co-conspirators have turned on each other.  Democrats now look brilliant for having all of these fools lie to them behind closed doors so they couldn't coordinate their stories, and the Republican witnesses are now busy blaming all of the rest of Trump's top officials who are not yet behind bars.
> 
> Ironically, the only guy who hasn't been directly implicated is William Barr, although his refusal to investigate the phone call makes him an accessory after the fact.  Everybody except Trump could be looking at serious corruption and bribery charges, not to mention jail time.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The clintons and bushes were far more corrupt than O or Trump could ever dream to be.
Click to expand...



Then I guess the Republicans were either too stupid to do something about it or just didn't fucking care, huh?


----------



## BlindBoo

2aguy said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing more than a weeks or months long campaign commercial for the Dimocrat party, and YOU Mr and Ms taxpayer are paying for it.
> 
> 
> 
> After Benghazi and the e-mails you really have no grounds to complain.  Sondland just obliterated your fat idiot this morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so...the call transcripts were already released. What new, revolutionary testimony/ information did he provide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That Trump never said there was  quid pro quo.....that volker and the other guy sondland worked with also said there was no quid pro quo......and even sondland said there was no quid pro quo when he testified in secret....only to change his testimony for public consumption...
Click to expand...


That's right, he said "no quid pro quo", but if you don't announce in public that you are investigating the Biden's and the Ukraine part in the 2016 US election you don't the meeting or aid.

3D Tic-Tac-Toe!


----------



## Meister

rightwinger said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s such bullshit that the whistleblower assuming there really is one, won’t testify.
> 
> What kind of utter crap is that?
> 
> Didn’t Schiff want naked pictures of Trump when he was duped by Russian comedians?
> 
> 
> 
> I think the bullshit is that Trump will not testify under oath
Click to expand...

Nor will the whistleblower


----------



## rightwinger

Billiejeens said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing more than a weeks or months long campaign commercial for the Dimocrat party, and YOU Mr and Ms taxpayer are paying for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is impeachment.  The democrats are just too afraid to call it that.
> 
> First they claimed it was just an INVESTIGATION.  You know.  To see if a case was there.
> Then they started calling them investigative REPORTS.  Like they were TELLING us something.  Fact-drawn conclusions.
> Last night clicking through the channels I saw one channel on standby for the IMPEACHMENT HEARINGS.  And Nancy is up there every day shooting her botox-filled mouth off using words like Quid Pro Quo, Constitution, Abuse of Power, and Bribery.  Those are CHARGES.
> And yet Trump has not been afforded ONE MINUTE to get up or present any defense.
> 
> They used to call these Kangaroo Courts.
> 
> They are dragging Trump through the mud hoping that America will be so sick of it they will be willing to vote for a Mailbox, anything to put a stop to the Drama that are DEMOCRATS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is literally not an impeachment
> It is a simple inquiry being ran out of the intelligence committee.
> To quote Loretta Lynch -  call it a "matter".
> 
> It's literally an infomercial showing what an impeachment might look like.
> At this point it is just a matter.
> 
> It's not working.
> Yes the moonbats that would vote for a mailbox as long as it has a "D" next to it will still vote for a D.
> 
> The polls show that normal people and independents do want it to go away - but they blame the Democratics for the drama.
Click to expand...

70 percent of Americans say Trump acted inappropriately


----------



## The Original Tree

DigitalDrifter said:


> This is nothing more than a weeks or months long campaign commercial for the Dimocrat party, and YOU Mr and Ms taxpayer are paying for it.


*Once they denied DUE PROCESS it is a KANGAROO COURT.*


----------



## ColonelAngus

Let’s impeach the President on hearsay and assumptions.  

This is such bullcrap, I cant believe it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

*It's real easy.*

A simple beat cop cannot arrest someone for stealing a $1 pack of gum if the only "evidence" is someone told the shop owner he stole a pack of gum.
In order to be arrested, you either have to catch him with the gum or have it on camera stealing the gum.

 You can't impeach a sitting leader of our nation for people thinking they think he did something. You have to have proof that it happened. You have to show the aid was withheld for that reason, it was not. (and btw Obama actually did hold military assistance to Ukraine)
 At the same time, you have to show the aid was withheld for PERSONAL GAIN for the President. It was not.
 It really does all fall apart when Sondland, after hearing all these rumors from his own personnel and other departments that Trump was committing quid pro quo...he then asked the President straight up... what do you want... and the President said Nothing. I want nothing.
 THIS IS THE ONLY TESTIMONY so far of a DIRECT quote from Trump on quid pro quo. Everything else we have heard is opinions, hearsay and repeating what someone wlse said.

* But the Democrats knew this from the start.
This was never an actual impeachment hearing.That isn't the purpose because of course an entire team of lawyers already knew impeachment isn't going to happen. They did it anyway because the REAL purpose is to try and plant into the minds of Americans that Orange Man Bad.*


----------



## rightwinger

The Original Tree said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing more than a weeks or months long campaign commercial for the Dimocrat party, and YOU Mr and Ms taxpayer are paying for it.
> 
> 
> 
> *Once they denied DUE PROCESS it is a KANGAROO COURT.*
Click to expand...

Trump has been given more protections than Clinton was allowed


----------



## Olde Europe

flack said:


> Libtards live in their own little world where they make up stuff to feel good about.



Yeah, dummy, except we watch you guys take that plunge every day, running with the goofiest of distractions and swallowing the grossest of lies.  Every single day, collectively, you beclown yourself in subservience to your Dear Leader, and there is no indication whatsoever you have retained any of the capacity for shame or embarrassment you may once have possessed.


----------



## The Original Tree

rightwinger said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing more than a weeks or months long campaign commercial for the Dimocrat party, and YOU Mr and Ms taxpayer are paying for it.
> 
> 
> 
> *Once they denied DUE PROCESS it is a KANGAROO COURT.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has been given more protections than Clinton was allowed
Click to expand...


Due Process Clause - Wikipedia

*Procedural due process[edit]*
Procedural due process requires government officials to follow fair procedures before depriving a person of life, liberty, or property.[25]:657 When the government seeks to deprive a person of one of those interests, procedural due process requires the government to afford the person, at minimum, notice, an opportunity to be heard, and a decision made by a neutral decisionmaker.

This protection extends to all government proceedings that can result in an individual's deprivation, whether civil or criminal in nature, from parole violation hearings to administrative hearings regarding government benefits and entitlements to full-blown criminal trials. 


An unbiased tribunal.
Notice of the proposed action and the grounds asserted for it.
Opportunity to present reasons why the proposed action should not be taken.
The right to present evidence, including the right to call witnesses.
The right to know opposing evidence.
The right to cross-examine adverse witnesses.
A decision based exclusively on the evidence presented.
Opportunity to be represented by counsel.
Requirement that the tribunal prepares a record of the evidence presented.
Requirement that the tribunal prepares written findings of fact and reasons for its decision.


----------



## flack

easyt65 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the president and vice president co-opted foreign policy and taxpayer money for their personal, political gain.
> 
> This is a fact.
> 
> You cultists can either decide if you care, or if you don't. Those are your options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps we should post and play Biden's videotaped confession again....
Click to expand...


----------



## Vandalshandle

Thunk said:


> *The democrats end game is to do away with elections*...this "impeachment" is only a part of it.
> 
> Democrats will keep this charade going without a vote.
> When democrats start getting arrested they will scream Trump is arresting them because he's about to be impeached.
> They will commit election fraud so massively it can't be denied (yet blame republicans so the results are doubted).
> 
> And I'm sure there is much more I don't know yet...but this is it folks!  The aftermath of the 2020 election may be the end of the USA as we know it.



We plan to use the military to round up all Trump supporters with black helicopters and imprison them in empty Walmart stores in El Paso.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

BluesLegend said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing more than a weeks or months long campaign commercial for the Dimocrat party, and YOU Mr and Ms taxpayer are paying for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! This is solely an attempt by Dem's to rig next years election by smearing president Trump. I don't know maybe Dem's are still pissed over the last minute FBI investigation of Hillary's email scandal.
Click to expand...

Smearing Trump for the next election is all they have.  Everything else is failing.  Lie after lie and it's all failing.


----------



## The Original Tree

rightwinger said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing more than a weeks or months long campaign commercial for the Dimocrat party, and YOU Mr and Ms taxpayer are paying for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is impeachment.  The democrats are just too afraid to call it that.
> 
> First they claimed it was just an INVESTIGATION.  You know.  To see if a case was there.
> Then they started calling them investigative REPORTS.  Like they were TELLING us something.  Fact-drawn conclusions.
> Last night clicking through the channels I saw one channel on standby for the IMPEACHMENT HEARINGS.  And Nancy is up there every day shooting her botox-filled mouth off using words like Quid Pro Quo, Constitution, Abuse of Power, and Bribery.  Those are CHARGES.
> And yet Trump has not been afforded ONE MINUTE to get up or present any defense.
> 
> They used to call these Kangaroo Courts.
> 
> They are dragging Trump through the mud hoping that America will be so sick of it they will be willing to vote for a Mailbox, anything to put a stop to the Drama that are DEMOCRATS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is literally not an impeachment
> It is a simple inquiry being ran out of the intelligence committee.
> To quote Loretta Lynch -  call it a "matter".
> 
> It's literally an infomercial showing what an impeachment might look like.
> At this point it is just a matter.
> 
> It's not working.
> Yes the moonbats that would vote for a mailbox as long as it has a "D" next to it will still vote for a D.
> 
> The polls show that normal people and independents do want it to go away - but they blame the Democratics for the drama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 70 percent of Americans say Trump acted inappropriately
Click to expand...

*Is that 70% of the 500 people that have seen your naked ass?  That's an unsubstantiated statement.*


----------



## the other mike

I love how Schiff and the Democrats are so stupid they have to hire an attorney to come in and question all the witnesses.

And does anyone else see where this is going ? So far every witness has exonerated the president so what they'll end up doing is subpoenaing Rudy Giuliani.

Watch.


----------



## toobfreak

Denizen said:


> Sondland's opening statement is explosive.



Never knew anyone's unsubstantiated claims and opinions could be "explosive."


----------



## 2aguy

BlindBoo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing more than a weeks or months long campaign commercial for the Dimocrat party, and YOU Mr and Ms taxpayer are paying for it.
> 
> 
> 
> After Benghazi and the e-mails you really have no grounds to complain.  Sondland just obliterated your fat idiot this morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so...the call transcripts were already released. What new, revolutionary testimony/ information did he provide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That Trump never said there was  quid pro quo.....that volker and the other guy sondland worked with also said there was no quid pro quo......and even sondland said there was no quid pro quo when he testified in secret....only to change his testimony for public consumption...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right, he said "no quid pro quo", but if you don't announce in public that you are investigating the Biden's and the Ukraine part in the 2016 US election you don't the meeting or aid.
> 
> 3D Tic-Tac-Toe!
Click to expand...



Yeah, no......no one else but this guy says that, and he changed his testimony from the secret hearing where he said that didn't happen to the public one where he says it did....


----------



## joaquinmiller

Angelo said:


> I love how Schiff and the Democrats are so stupid they have to hire an attorney to come in and question all the witnesses.
> 
> And does anyone else see where this is going ? So far every witness has exonerated the president so what they'll end up doing is subpoenaing Rudy Giuliani.
> 
> Watch.



Rudy Giuliani Subpoenaed By House Intel Committee In Impeachment Inquiry

That was 7 weeks ago.  He's another brick in the wall.


----------



## Brain357

Blaine Sweeter said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Libs impeachment inquiry in a fiery explosion. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "fiery explosion" is taking place in the Oval Office.
> 
> As the Impeachment Enquiry opened, Roger Stone was found guilty of 7 felony counts by a jury of his peers, and is now headed to prison, where he will join other close advisors to the President - Michael Cohen, Paul Manafort, and in all likelihood, General Flynn.  Rudy Guliani looks to he headed to jail as well, and the Three Amigos are now standing together to blame everyone but them for participating in this highly illegal scheme.
> 
> This is the primary reason why I don't believe for a second that the Clintons are these great corrupt criminals that Republicans keep claiming them to be.  In 40 years, not one person has flipped on them, despite Ken Starr spending 6 years offering pardons and throwing people in jail who refused to flip.  Not one witness or participant in any of the conspiracies Republicans have claimed occurred, has been found.  In fact, there is no evidence of or witnesses to any of the bribery or corruption schemes the Republicans claim were happening, have ever turned state's evidence.
> 
> Look at how quickly all of the co-conspirators have turned on each other.  Democrats now look brilliant for having all of these fools lie to them behind closed doors so they couldn't coordinate their stories, and the Republican witnesses are now busy blaming all of the rest of Trump's top officials who are not yet behind bars.
> 
> Ironically, the only guy who hasn't been directly implicated is William Barr, although his refusal to investigate the phone call makes him an accessory after the fact.  Everybody except Trump could be looking at serious corruption and bribery charges, not to mention jail time.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The clintons and bushes were far more corrupt than O or Trump could ever dream to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then I guess the Republicans were either too stupid to do something about it or just didn't fucking care, huh?
Click to expand...

Gotta love those arguments.  Hillary is still guilty even though repubs had 2 years of full control and she didn’t get locked up.  The right is delusional...


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

ALERT.....ALERT.........She put her hair down way down low for the afternoon....You Go Girl!!


----------



## OKTexas

playtime said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then maybe we can make a trade:  Ask the President for those witnesses, and in return, we get to question the whistleblower and the person he or she got their information from; the person that was listening on the phone.
> 
> Sound like a good deal to you???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the WB is insignificant now.  on the streets, he would be the informant.  now pay close attention, ray ray & see if this makes sense.
> 
> A) if someone calls in a fire on 9-1-1 & the firemen show up & there indeed is a blaze, their job is to put out the fire; not go looking for who called it in.
> 
> B) the WB went thru proper protocol & gave all pertinent info -* including the names of the people who gave him/her the lowdown* to the IG who testified that the info was credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The ICIG had no authority to even take the report, much less do anything else with it. Presidential diplomatic calls do not fall under the authority or responsibility of the DNI as required.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong.
> 
> *Office of the Inspector General of the Intelligence Community’s Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints*
> 
> (September 30, 2019) The Office of the Inspector General of the Intelligence Community (ICIG) processes complaints or information with respect to alleged urgent concerns in accordance with the Intelligence Community Whistleblower Protection Act (ICWPA) and the ICIG’s authorizing statute. * With respect to the whistleblower complaint received by the ICIG on August 12, 2019, the ICIG processed and reviewed the complaint in accordance with the law. *
> 
> https://www.dni.gov/files/ICIG/Documents/News/ICIG News/2019/September 30 - Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints/ICIG Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should have read a bit further, from your link. My B/U
> 
> The law also required that the Complainant provide a complaint or information with respect to an “urgent concern,” which is defined, in relevant part, as: “*A serious or flagrant problem, abuse, violation of the law or Executive order, or deficiency relating to the funding, administration, or operation of an intelligence activity within the responsibility and authority of the Director of National Intelligence involving classified information, but does not include differences of opinions concerning public policy matters.” Id. § 3033(k)(5)(G)(i). *The Inspector General of the Intelligence Community determined that the Complainant alleged information with respect to such an alleged urgent concern.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the WB went to congress with an urgent concern after his complaint was going to get buried.  when he/she did that - they were then instructed to go to the IG.
Click to expand...



And I just proved, the ICIG has no jurisdiction. So this so called WB isn't really a WB. is he? He has no claim to remain anonymous because he took his "concern" to the wrong place. My question now is, if Vidman violated the espionage act by reading in someone, about the call, who didn't have a need to know.

.


----------



## depotoo

easyt65 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they could get Hunter to stumble and make it realized he didn't get that job on his own, and there was something shady about his employment there, it would support the reason why Trump asked for him to be looked into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't make someone understand that the VP's kid - a drug-using average lawyer who was kicked out of the military for drug use and did not know the 1st thing about energy/Ukraine - was making $50,000 a month because daddy was Obama's handpicked Point Man for Ukraine, then you are talking to a snowflake.
Click to expand...

And to not understand how that would effect relations with Ukraine...


----------



## karpenter

Lesh said:
			
		

> So you can't point to the spot in that hours long video that supports your bullshit..
> Oh


Right There Where I've Told You
For The Third Time Now 3.50.01
Just Play It For Three Minutes

When Other Posters Go To That Time Stamp
And Watch For Three Minutes
They Are All Going To Wonder What The Hell Is Wrong With You

You Know, Lesh
When Posters Tell You How Stupid You Are
They Really Are Telling You The Truth


----------



## Olde Europe

iamwhatiseem said:


> It really does all fall apart when Sondland, after hearing all these rumors from his own personnel and other departments that Trump was committing quid pro quo...he then asked the President straight up... what do you want... and the President said Nothing. I want nothing.



Hilarity.  It wouldn't be a quid pro quo unless he negotiated it in Latin anyway.  Right?

There is no end to Trumpletons coming up, one after the other, with the same benighted talking points.  While the Mob Boss said, "I want noting", Zelensky heard "a favor" loud and clear, as did the White House lawyers squirreling away the transcript on a code-word protected server.  Everyone with a better than a third-grader reading comprehension saw the plot, but our Trumpletons see nothing at all.  After all these weeks of testimony and reading, none of the goofs would come to his or her senses.  Not a single one.

Amazing.  I want nothing - except I want a favor.  Had Obama had a phone call with Putin in early 2016, when Putin asked for sanctions relief, and Obama had answered "I would like you to do us a favor though", and then casually mentioned whether he has any Trump footage in a Moscow hotel, Trumpletons wouldn't know how to stop screeching to this very day.

Apparently, they think no one knows that.


----------



## BrokeLoser

rightwinger said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing more than a weeks or months long campaign commercial for the Dimocrat party, and YOU Mr and Ms taxpayer are paying for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is impeachment.  The democrats are just too afraid to call it that.
> 
> First they claimed it was just an INVESTIGATION.  You know.  To see if a case was there.
> Then they started calling them investigative REPORTS.  Like they were TELLING us something.  Fact-drawn conclusions.
> Last night clicking through the channels I saw one channel on standby for the IMPEACHMENT HEARINGS.  And Nancy is up there every day shooting her botox-filled mouth off using words like Quid Pro Quo, Constitution, Abuse of Power, and Bribery.  Those are CHARGES.
> And yet Trump has not been afforded ONE MINUTE to get up or present any defense.
> 
> They used to call these Kangaroo Courts.
> 
> They are dragging Trump through the mud hoping that America will be so sick of it they will be willing to vote for a Mailbox, anything to put a stop to the Drama that are DEMOCRATS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is literally not an impeachment
> It is a simple inquiry being ran out of the intelligence committee.
> To quote Loretta Lynch -  call it a "matter".
> 
> It's literally an infomercial showing what an impeachment might look like.
> At this point it is just a matter.
> 
> It's not working.
> Yes the moonbats that would vote for a mailbox as long as it has a "D" next to it will still vote for a D.
> 
> The polls show that normal people and independents do want it to go away - but they blame the Democratics for the drama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 70 percent of Americans say Trump acted inappropriately
Click to expand...


Polls?
You haven’t heard? 
Good, real, productive Americans don’t take the time to respond to polls...filthy pieces of shits love to waste their time on polls...Can you connect the dots?


----------



## depotoo

Olde Europe said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again:
> Sondland call to Trump: what do you want from Ukraine?
> Trump answer, as testified from Sondland: Nothing
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha
> 
> Man, you guys are really letting out your last, desperate gasps of nonsense....
> 
> Sondland testified that he pressured Ukraine to investigate the Bidens at the "express direction" of Trump.
> 
> You aren't going to make this go away by clicking Breitbart for talking points. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing.  Like: "I would like you to do us a favor though."
> 
> Desperation reeks.  Trumpletons are lonely.  Breitbart provides a warm bath, together with other like-"minded" simpletons, in oily, Trump-branded fluids.  Nothing trumps that kind of shared experience.
Click to expand...

Honey, you must not be getting it televised over there.


----------



## sartre play

What I am seeing is Soland working hard too cover his own butt, to many connected to the White House are in prison or accused of crimes & their reputations soiled. looks like he has no interest in joining them.


----------



## HappyJoy

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing more than a weeks or months long campaign commercial for the Dimocrat party, and YOU Mr and Ms taxpayer are paying for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, witnesses have been called who are favorable to the president however he wont' let them testify.
> 
> Also, this is very much part of the impeachment process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it isn't....an impeachment requires a vote and it goes through the Judiciary committee.......this is a sham.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vote comes at the end when Congress votes on articles of impeachment. There are no rules or laws that the judiciary committee has to perform the impeachment inquiry.
> 
> You guys really have some very bad talking point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, moron....the vote comes at the beginning to open an impeachment hearing....which is then run through the Judiciary committee and the President has full powers to question all witnesses, subpoena his own choice of witnesses....this is a sham.
Click to expand...


You would be mistaken. The only vote that is necessary or required is to vote on articles of impeachment. To hold an impeachment inquiry does not require a vote at all. You'r knowledge of impeachment proceedings is about as dubious as your gun statistic sources.

Unless you'd like to prove me wrong and show us the rules or laws that pertain to the House of the 116th Congress. 

Honestly, I can't believe someone still believes this line of bullshit.


----------



## bendog

Brain357 said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Libs impeachment inquiry in a fiery explosion. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "fiery explosion" is taking place in the Oval Office.
> 
> As the Impeachment Enquiry opened, Roger Stone was found guilty of 7 felony counts by a jury of his peers, and is now headed to prison, where he will join other close advisors to the President - Michael Cohen, Paul Manafort, and in all likelihood, General Flynn.  Rudy Guliani looks to he headed to jail as well, and the Three Amigos are now standing together to blame everyone but them for participating in this highly illegal scheme.
> 
> This is the primary reason why I don't believe for a second that the Clintons are these great corrupt criminals that Republicans keep claiming them to be.  In 40 years, not one person has flipped on them, despite Ken Starr spending 6 years offering pardons and throwing people in jail who refused to flip.  Not one witness or participant in any of the conspiracies Republicans have claimed occurred, has been found.  In fact, there is no evidence of or witnesses to any of the bribery or corruption schemes the Republicans claim were happening, have ever turned state's evidence.
> 
> Look at how quickly all of the co-conspirators have turned on each other.  Democrats now look brilliant for having all of these fools lie to them behind closed doors so they couldn't coordinate their stories, and the Republican witnesses are now busy blaming all of the rest of Trump's top officials who are not yet behind bars.
> 
> Ironically, the only guy who hasn't been directly implicated is William Barr, although his refusal to investigate the phone call makes him an accessory after the fact.  Everybody except Trump could be looking at serious corruption and bribery charges, not to mention jail time.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The clintons and bushes were far more corrupt than O or Trump could ever dream to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then I guess the Republicans were either too stupid to do something about it or just didn't fucking care, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotta love those arguments.  Hillary is still guilty even though repubs had 2 years of full control and she didn’t get locked up.  The right is delusional...
Click to expand...

My question has been, what really did Trump do differently from what the Hillary Haters complain Hillary did?  (And I'm pretty sick of Hillary post 2008 behavior)

Hillary said "you want to contact the SoS for a meeting, you have to donate to my charity."  Trump said "you want me to recoginize your govt and help you stop Russian aggression in your country, you have to help me cook up evidence to destroy my persona enemy"

To me that's the entire point of the dems impeachment strategy.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Olde Europe said:


> While the Mob Boss said, "I want noting", Zelensky heard "a favor" loud and clear, as did the White House lawyers squirreling away the transcript on a code-word protected server.



You leftists are amazing with your mind reading skills.  Tell me, is there a school you went to for that or something?


----------



## froggy

Poor Democrats, they just can't get Sondland to agree with them on nothing


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Angelo said:


> I love how Schiff and the Democrats are so stupid they have to hire an attorney to come in and question all the witnesses.


Hey genius...the republicans are doing the same thing.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

OKTexas said:


> And I just proved, the ICIG has no jurisdiction


No you didn't. You're nuts.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

OKTexas said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> the WB is insignificant now.  on the streets, he would be the informant.  now pay close attention, ray ray & see if this makes sense.
> 
> A) if someone calls in a fire on 9-1-1 & the firemen show up & there indeed is a blaze, their job is to put out the fire; not go looking for who called it in.
> 
> B) the WB went thru proper protocol & gave all pertinent info -* including the names of the people who gave him/her the lowdown* to the IG who testified that the info was credible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ICIG had no authority to even take the report, much less do anything else with it. Presidential diplomatic calls do not fall under the authority or responsibility of the DNI as required.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong.
> 
> *Office of the Inspector General of the Intelligence Community’s Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints*
> 
> (September 30, 2019) The Office of the Inspector General of the Intelligence Community (ICIG) processes complaints or information with respect to alleged urgent concerns in accordance with the Intelligence Community Whistleblower Protection Act (ICWPA) and the ICIG’s authorizing statute. * With respect to the whistleblower complaint received by the ICIG on August 12, 2019, the ICIG processed and reviewed the complaint in accordance with the law. *
> 
> https://www.dni.gov/files/ICIG/Documents/News/ICIG News/2019/September 30 - Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints/ICIG Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should have read a bit further, from your link. My B/U
> 
> The law also required that the Complainant provide a complaint or information with respect to an “urgent concern,” which is defined, in relevant part, as: “*A serious or flagrant problem, abuse, violation of the law or Executive order, or deficiency relating to the funding, administration, or operation of an intelligence activity within the responsibility and authority of the Director of National Intelligence involving classified information, but does not include differences of opinions concerning public policy matters.” Id. § 3033(k)(5)(G)(i). *The Inspector General of the Intelligence Community determined that the Complainant alleged information with respect to such an alleged urgent concern.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the WB went to congress with an urgent concern after his complaint was going to get buried.  when he/she did that - they were then instructed to go to the IG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I just proved, the ICIG has no jurisdiction. So this so called WB isn't really a WB. is he? He has no claim to remain anonymous because he took his "concern" to the wrong place. My question now is, if Vidman violated the espionage act by reading in someone, about the call, who didn't have a need to know.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Even if he was a whistleblower, the whistleblower act does not guarantee anonymity.


----------



## depotoo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I just proved, the ICIG has no jurisdiction
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't. You're nuts.
Click to expand...

What jurisdiction do you think they have?  They can’t file any criminal charges.  They submit to the DOJ.


----------



## Rustic

There is no tying Trump to aid for a quid pro quo - ambassador Sondland 

Boy, the deep state really hates Trump.... lol
Ken Starr: GOP Sens May Need to ‘Make a Trip’ to White House


----------



## froggy

Can you believe that after he just told he had no proof that Trump was involved in anything and the Democrats are still trying to get something out of him


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

froggy said:


> Can you believe that after he just told he had no proof that Trump was involved in anything and the Democrats are still trying to get something out of him



Is it any wonder why this stupid thing is getting such low television ratings?


----------



## DustyInfinity

The show keeps getting more sad and ridiculous.  Sondland admitted that Trump told the ambassadors that he wanted nothing from Ukraine, and that he said 'NO' to quid pro quo.  Schiff tried to fix it, but I think his bug eyes might have twitched.  So far the only one who seems to be playing along to the Schiff Show is the little beta colonel.


----------



## IM2

gipper said:


> So the show trial continues and many Americans will be duped.


And you have been duped. Keep repeating Devin Nunes. We all know he's a joke.


----------



## gipper

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the show trial continues and many Americans will be duped.
> 
> 
> 
> And you have been duped. Keep repeating Devin Nunes. We all know he's a joke.
Click to expand...

I’m sorry but who is Devin Nunes?


----------



## ColonelAngus

These assholes must have focus group tested this 2+2=4 bullshit.

They keep saying it over and over.

There is a lower standard for impeaching the POTUS than for prosecuting someone for stealing a candy bar.

Let’s disenfranchise 63 million voters with hearsay and assumptions!  God Bless America!


----------



## IM2

bendog said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Libs impeachment inquiry in a fiery explosion. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "fiery explosion" is taking place in the Oval Office.
> 
> As the Impeachment Enquiry opened, Roger Stone was found guilty of 7 felony counts by a jury of his peers, and is now headed to prison, where he will join other close advisors to the President - Michael Cohen, Paul Manafort, and in all likelihood, General Flynn.  Rudy Guliani looks to he headed to jail as well, and the Three Amigos are now standing together to blame everyone but them for participating in this highly illegal scheme.
> 
> This is the primary reason why I don't believe for a second that the Clintons are these great corrupt criminals that Republicans keep claiming them to be.  In 40 years, not one person has flipped on them, despite Ken Starr spending 6 years offering pardons and throwing people in jail who refused to flip.  Not one witness or participant in any of the conspiracies Republicans have claimed occurred, has been found.  In fact, there is no evidence of or witnesses to any of the bribery or corruption schemes the Republicans claim were happening, have ever turned state's evidence.
> 
> Look at how quickly all of the co-conspirators have turned on each other.  Democrats now look brilliant for having all of these fools lie to them behind closed doors so they couldn't coordinate their stories, and the Republican witnesses are now busy blaming all of the rest of Trump's top officials who are not yet behind bars.
> 
> Ironically, the only guy who hasn't been directly implicated is William Barr, although his refusal to investigate the phone call makes him an accessory after the fact.  Everybody except Trump could be looking at serious corruption and bribery charges, not to mention jail time.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The clintons and bushes were far more corrupt than O or Trump could ever dream to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then I guess the Republicans were either too stupid to do something about it or just didn't fucking care, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotta love those arguments.  Hillary is still guilty even though repubs had 2 years of full control and she didn’t get locked up.  The right is delusional...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question has been, what really did Trump do differently from what the Hillary Haters complain Hillary did?  (And I'm pretty sick of Hillary post 2008 behavior)
> 
> Hillary said "you want to contact the SoS for a meeting, you have to donate to my charity."  Trump said "you want me to recoginize your govt and help you stop Russian aggression in your country, you have to help me cook up evidence to destroy my persona enemy"
> 
> To me that's the entire point of the dems impeachment strategy.
Click to expand...


The problem with Clinton is there were several investigations and they all proved nothing. The republicans just kept on repeating investigations until the end of the 2016 election.


----------



## IM2

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the show trial continues and many Americans will be duped.
> 
> 
> 
> And you have been duped. Keep repeating Devin Nunes. We all know he's a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sorry but who is Devin Nunes?
Click to expand...

You know who he is.


----------



## easyt65

Olde Europe said:


> Amazing.  I want nothing - except I want a favor.  Had Obama had a phone call with Putin in early 2016, when Putin asked for sanctions relief, and Obama had answered "I would like you to do us a favor though", and then casually mentioned whether he has any Trump footage in a Moscow hotel, Trumpletons wouldn't know how to stop screeching to this very day.Apparently, they think no one knows that.


Did you forget how Barry was caught in 2012 telling Putin-Puppet Medvedev to pass on to Vlad how he would be more flexible after re-election...and 2 years later Barry gave Putin uranium, Crimea, and 2 years of un-challenged hacking / counter-intel ops / interfering in the US and Barry got Vlad's permission to invade Syria?!


----------



## bendog

IM2 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "fiery explosion" is taking place in the Oval Office.
> 
> As the Impeachment Enquiry opened, Roger Stone was found guilty of 7 felony counts by a jury of his peers, and is now headed to prison, where he will join other close advisors to the President - Michael Cohen, Paul Manafort, and in all likelihood, General Flynn.  Rudy Guliani looks to he headed to jail as well, and the Three Amigos are now standing together to blame everyone but them for participating in this highly illegal scheme.
> 
> This is the primary reason why I don't believe for a second that the Clintons are these great corrupt criminals that Republicans keep claiming them to be.  In 40 years, not one person has flipped on them, despite Ken Starr spending 6 years offering pardons and throwing people in jail who refused to flip.  Not one witness or participant in any of the conspiracies Republicans have claimed occurred, has been found.  In fact, there is no evidence of or witnesses to any of the bribery or corruption schemes the Republicans claim were happening, have ever turned state's evidence.
> 
> Look at how quickly all of the co-conspirators have turned on each other.  Democrats now look brilliant for having all of these fools lie to them behind closed doors so they couldn't coordinate their stories, and the Republican witnesses are now busy blaming all of the rest of Trump's top officials who are not yet behind bars.
> 
> Ironically, the only guy who hasn't been directly implicated is William Barr, although his refusal to investigate the phone call makes him an accessory after the fact.  Everybody except Trump could be looking at serious corruption and bribery charges, not to mention jail time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The clintons and bushes were far more corrupt than O or Trump could ever dream to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then I guess the Republicans were either too stupid to do something about it or just didn't fucking care, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotta love those arguments.  Hillary is still guilty even though repubs had 2 years of full control and she didn’t get locked up.  The right is delusional...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question has been, what really did Trump do differently from what the Hillary Haters complain Hillary did?  (And I'm pretty sick of Hillary post 2008 behavior)
> 
> Hillary said "you want to contact the SoS for a meeting, you have to donate to my charity."  Trump said "you want me to recoginize your govt and help you stop Russian aggression in your country, you have to help me cook up evidence to destroy my persona enemy"
> 
> To me that's the entire point of the dems impeachment strategy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with Clinton is there were several investigations and they all proved nothing. The republicans just kept on repeating investigations until the end of the 2016 election.
Click to expand...


Hillary took money for meetings but the money went to her "charity."  The gop didn't prove "illegal," but they proved she was crooked.

And Trump isn't going to jail or being kicked out of office.  But he's a pig of a person morally and he's a crook.


----------



## IM2

DustyInfinity said:


> The show keeps getting more sad and ridiculous.  Sondland admitted that Trump told the ambassadors that he wanted nothing from Ukraine, and that he said 'NO' to quid pro quo.  Schiff tried to fix it, but I think his bug eyes might have twitched.  So far the only one who seems to be playing along to the Schiff Show is the little beta colonel.


Republicans are losing badly. And it is apparent Trump wanted something from the Ukraine.


----------



## jc456

I still can't believe Vindman was offered a job by the Ukraine folks.  Too fking funny.  A military US dude gets offer for work in Ukraine.  What was their favor ask?


----------



## gipper

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the show trial continues and many Americans will be duped.
> 
> 
> 
> And you have been duped. Keep repeating Devin Nunes. We all know he's a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sorry but who is Devin Nunes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know who he is.
Click to expand...

I know who MLK is. Is Nunes related to him?


----------



## jc456

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tweets of Retired U.S. Army Lt. Colonel Jim Hickman regarding LTC Alex Vindman
> Twitter ^ | 10-31-2019 | U.S. Army Lt. Colonel Jim Hickman (Ret.)
> Posted on 11/19/2019, 9:53:53 AM by servo1969
> 
> Retired U.S. Army Lt. Colonel Jim Hickman
> 
> LTC (R) Jim Hickman on Twitter
> 
> I know LTC Alex Vindman from a Combined US-Russian exercise called Atlas Vision 12 in Grafenwoher, GE.
> 
> He worked w/the Russian Embassy & I was assigned to the JMTC (Joint Multinational Training Command), w/in USAREUR (US Army Europe). He worked coordination w/the Russian 15th Peacekeeping Brigade, & I was in charge of all Simulations planning, as well as assisting the USAREUR Lead Planner as the Senior Military Planner.
> 
> The following account of LTC Vindman’s words & actions are completely accurate to the best of my recollection & have been corroborated by others.
> 
> We interacted on several different occasions throughout the planning cycle, but it was during the actual execution of the exercise, that we had an issue relevant to his recent testimony.
> 
> As stated earlier, Atlas Vision 12 was conducted at JMTC in the VBS2 (Virtual Battle Simulations 2) Classrooms for Simulation. Vindman, who was a Major at the time, was sitting in one of the classrooms talking to the US & Russian Soldiers, as well as the young Officers & GS Employees about America, Russia, & Obama.
> 
> He was apologetic of American culture, laughed about Americans not being educated or worldly, & really talked up Obama & globalism to the point of uncomfortable.
> 
> He would speak w/the Russian Soldiers & laugh as if at the expense of the US personnel. It was so uncomfortable & unprofessional, one of the GS employees came & told me everything above. I walked over & sat w/in earshot of Vindman, & sure enough, all was confirmed.
> 
> One comment truly struck me as odd, & it was w/respect to American’s falsely thinking they’re exceptional, when he said, “He [Obama] is working on that now.” And he said it w/a snide ‘I know a secret’ look on his face. I honestly don’t know what it meant, it just sounded like an odd thing to say.
> 
> Regardless, after hearing him bash America a few times in front of subordinates, Russians, & GS Employees, as well as, hearing an earful about globalization, Obama’s plan, etc…I’d had enough. I tapped him on the shoulder & asked him to step outside.
> 
> At that point I verbally reprimanded him for his actions, & I’ll leave it at that, so as not to be unprofessional myself. The bottom-line is LTC Vindman was a partisan Democrat at least as far back as 2012. So much so, junior officers & soldiers felt uncomfortable around him.
> 
> This is not your professional, field-grade officer, who has the character & integrity to do the right thing. Do not let the uniform fool you…he is a political activist in uniform. I pray our nation will drop this hate, vitriol & division, & unite as our founding fathers intended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to make a slight correction on my statement, it was actually Atlas Vision 13 when the incident occurred. I was thrown off, as the next year Russia invaded Crimea. Also, I was promoted to Chief, Regional, Joint & Combined Exercises Branch, USAREUR, over many exercises.
> 
> 
> 
> How sad to see goose schlepping conservatives take their marching from President Bonespurs to attack a decorated veteran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you coward, I've got more and higher awards than that asshole. Being in the military does not make him immune form scrutiny. Especially when he took exception to being called mister by a civilian and leaked the call to the CIA rat.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

what about Flynn?  they're all hypocrites and we all know it.


----------



## Rustic

Dragonlady said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Libs impeachment inquiry in a fiery explosion. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "fiery explosion" is taking place in the Oval Office.
> 
> As the Impeachment Enquiry opened, Roger Stone was found guilty of 7 felony counts by a jury of his peers, and is now headed to prison, where he will join other close advisors to the President - Michael Cohen, Paul Manafort, and in all likelihood, General Flynn.  Rudy Guliani looks to he headed to jail as well, and the Three Amigos are now standing together to blame everyone but them for participating in this highly illegal scheme.
> 
> This is the primary reason why I don't believe for a second that the Clintons are these great corrupt criminals that Republicans keep claiming them to be.  In 40 years, not one person has flipped on them, despite Ken Starr spending 6 years offering pardons and throwing people in jail who refused to flip.  Not one witness or participant in any of the conspiracies Republicans have claimed occurred, has been found.  In fact, there is no evidence of or witnesses to any of the bribery or corruption schemes the Republicans claim were happening, have ever turned state's evidence.
> 
> Look at how quickly all of the co-conspirators have turned on each other.  Democrats now look brilliant for having all of these fools lie to them behind closed doors so they couldn't coordinate their stories, and the Republican witnesses are now busy blaming all of the rest of Trump's top officials who are not yet behind bars.
> 
> Ironically, the only guy who hasn't been directly implicated is William Barr, although his refusal to investigate the phone call makes him an accessory after the fact.  Everybody except Trump could be looking at serious corruption and bribery charges, not to mention jail time.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The clintons and bushes were far more corrupt than O or Trump could ever dream to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they weren't.  W was the only honest broker of his administration.  He actually sold his baseball team, and put his assets in a blind trust.  Cheney, Rumsfeld and others prospered mightily on their stock holdings and outsourcing supplying the army to Haliburton.  Haliburton also received a $50 million dollar clean up contract in Louisianna for Katrina clean up.
Click to expand...

Lol
Bush Senior and Junior were corrupt to the core you fucking piece of shit, That is why they get along with the Clintons so shut the fuck up


----------



## theHawk

IM2 said:


> DustyInfinity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The show keeps getting more sad and ridiculous.  Sondland admitted that Trump told the ambassadors that he wanted nothing from Ukraine, and that he said 'NO' to quid pro quo.  Schiff tried to fix it, but I think his bug eyes might have twitched.  So far the only one who seems to be playing along to the Schiff Show is the little beta colonel.
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans are losing badly. And it is apparent Trump wanted something from the Ukraine.
Click to expand...


Yea, he wanted Ukraine to investigate corruption.  What’s the crime again?


----------



## ColonelAngus

I love how that Vindman asspipe can’t be questioned because of his service but they have never extended the same courtesy to Flynn.

Corrupt to the core


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to defend Trump on.
> 
> 
> Know who says so????
> 
> 
> 
> *“Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch Admits Having No Knowledge of Trump Criminal Activity*
> Former United States Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch admitted on Friday that she has no knowledge of President Donald Trump accepting bribes nor of the president being involved in any criminal activity.
> 
> “Do you have any information regarding the President of the United States accepting any bribes?” asked Rep. Chris Stewart (R-UT) of former Ambassador Yovanovitch.
> 
> “No,” replied Yovanovitch.
> 
> “Do you have any information regarding any criminal activity that the President of the United States has been involved with at all?” asked Rep. Stewart.
> 
> “No,” answered Yovanovitch.”
> Former U.S. Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch Admits Having No Knowledge of Trump Criminal Activity | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your face, boooooyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know damn well that she is only a piece of the impeachable puzzle polchicky.
> 
> LOL!!!!!!!!   breitbart??????????
> 
> *Breitbart*
> _*Has this Media Source failed a fact check?*_ *LET US KNOW HERE.*
> 
> Share:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *QUESTIONABLE SOURCE*
> A questionable source exhibits _one or more_ of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no sourcing to credible information, a complete lack of transparency and/or is fake news. Fake News is the _deliberate attempt_ to publish hoaxes and/or disinformation for the purpose of profit or influence (Learn More). Sources listed in the Questionable Category _may_ be very untrustworthy and should be fact checked on a per article basis. Please note sources on this list _are not_ considered _fake news_ unless specifically written in the reasoning section for that source. See all Questionable sources.
> 
> 
> 
> *Overall, we rate Breitbart Questionable based on extreme right wing bias, publication of conspiracy theories and propaganda as well as numerous false claims.*
> *Detailed Report*
> Reasoning:* Extreme Right, Propaganda, Conspiracy, Failed Fact Checks*
> Country: *USA*
> World Press Freedom Rank: *USA 48/180
> Breitbart - Media Bias/Fact Check
> *
> _bite meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is no piece of the impeachable puzzle.  She can just testify that she was canned.
> What you people call evidence is hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is gonna start changing CONsiderably with tomorrow's testimony.  pence's aid is a first person witness to that 2nd call & then there's sondland.  whoooooweeeeeee that is gonna rock!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you're so convinced that their testimony is going to be damaging to Trump.  Why?  Because your left wing sources told you that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nooooooooooooo............. because they are first person witness'.  like i said.  the (R)s have been whining about 'hearsay'...  that's it's not legit testimony... yada yada yada...
Click to expand...

outside chain of command which is a military crime.


----------



## OKTexas

Zorro! said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does the transcript says
> 
> *Need a link for this. * Kilroy2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Volker and Morrison said the less than two month delay of the aid had no effect on Ukraines defensive capabilities. And the Javelin missile sale was apart form that aid.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Obama EVER give them the Javelins they needed to take on Russian tanks?
Click to expand...



Duh, NO! Band-aids, blankets and MREs were the extent of maobamas aid.

.


----------



## jc456

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This truth is firmly self evident
> 
> 
> 
> You boys have not been watching CNN today it seems. If you have been , you have clearly mastered the art of selective listening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody watches CNN.  There is a reason they are the last place cable news network.  But I did watch the inquiry today, and what I concluded is that.........
> 
> View attachment 290711
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please share...where di you watch it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of c-span or Fox or msnbc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are they reporting that the impeachment is a hoax?
Click to expand...

what impeachment?  there isn't an impeachment going on.  sorry bubba, you're confused as usual.  The Judiciary is where an impeachment occurs.  You're watching the investigative committee.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Name 1 reason why Vindman shouldn’t be Court Martialed.


----------



## jc456

Daryl Hunt said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did vets and enlisted people react to Lt. Col. Alexander Vindman’s ‘Don’t call me ma’am’ moment?
> 
> “Multiple combat veterans have said they are livid at this attitude from Vindman, at his use of the uniform as a prop for the cameras, and at his obvious scheming against and insubordination towards his chain of command.”​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yah, just make it up as you go.
> 
> *Twitchy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hese media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes), publish misleading reports and omit reporting of information that may damage conservative causes. Some sources in this category may be untrustworthy
> 
> _In review, Twitchy does not produce original content, but rather provides conservative commentary around tweets. Headlines are often sensationalized to denigrate the left such as this: Biden campaign reminds top donors to ‘dig deep’ so Joe can keep chartering jets to run for president and warn people about climate change. This story links to a variety of Twitter users and the New York Times. The stories published on Twitchy always favor the right and routinely mock the left. When it comes to sourcing they usually cite conservative Twitter accounts such as from Breitbart or the NRA. They also source completely unknown Twitter users. The bottom line is Twitchy is only as accurate as the tweets they are sharing, which includes President Trump, who often tweets falsehoods. This is essentially a right wing propaganda website._
Click to expand...

charge is?


----------



## jc456

ColonelAngus said:


> Name 1 reason why Vindman shouldn’t be Court Martialed.


he went around chain of command, admitted he did.  he is due his court martial.


----------



## OldLady

depotoo said:


> Listening to Sondland’s testimony so far, it is pretty obvious, he was tired of all the ~gossip(my word)~ going on about the president and Ukraine, and picked up the phone to call and ask him personally what did he want with Ukraine.
> Sondland call to Trump: what do you want from Ukraine?
> Trump answer, as testified from Sondland: Nothing
> 
> sounds like people were trying to make trouble for the president, just like everything else.  I heard the words speculated, assumed, etc over and over as to what they all thought he meant, yet when he was actually approached by Sondland, once again-
> 
> Sondland call to Trump: what do you want from Ukraine?
> Trump answer, as testified from Sondland: Nothing


There's one conversation that we're not hearing--the one where an individual Trump is willing to listen to told him that what he was doing is quid pro quo and it is not allowed in the sphere in foreign diplomacy.  Trump wasn't liking that message but he was sulkily playing along by saying "nothing."  Who brought up the words quid pro quo?  Trump did.  He had clearly been told to knock it the fuck off and he wasn't happy about it.  Who knows, maybe the reason he was grumpy was because he'd just been told about this before he took Sondland's call.

Trump was covering his ass.


----------



## froggy

Ray From Cleveland said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe that after he just told he had no proof that Trump was involved in anything and the Democrats are still trying to get something out of him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it any wonder why this stupid thing is getting such low television ratings?
Click to expand...

Just shows what stupid people we have in office


----------



## jc456

HappyJoy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff is putting the audience to sleep.  Let Sondland testify!
> 
> Nunes is calling the testimony "Story time."  Now he's bellyaching about the "Russian Hoax."
> He's lost it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nunes has pretty much said the same thing every day. Basically, off topic from the hearings at hand.
Click to expand...

thank god.  he's spot fking on.  what did he say that isn't accurate?


----------



## Dragonlady

bendog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> The clintons and bushes were far more corrupt than O or Trump could ever dream to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I guess the Republicans were either too stupid to do something about it or just didn't fucking care, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotta love those arguments.  Hillary is still guilty even though repubs had 2 years of full control and she didn’t get locked up.  The right is delusional...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question has been, what really did Trump do differently from what the Hillary Haters complain Hillary did?  (And I'm pretty sick of Hillary post 2008 behavior)
> 
> Hillary said "you want to contact the SoS for a meeting, you have to donate to my charity."  Trump said "you want me to recoginize your govt and help you stop Russian aggression in your country, you have to help me cook up evidence to destroy my persona enemy"
> 
> To me that's the entire point of the dems impeachment strategy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with Clinton is there were several investigations and they all proved nothing. The republicans just kept on repeating investigations until the end of the 2016 election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary took money for meetings but the money went to her "charity."  The gop didn't prove "illegal," but they proved she was crooked.
> 
> And Trump isn't going to jail or being kicked out of office.  But he's a pig of a person morally and he's a crook.
Click to expand...


Clinton's Charity - the Clinton Foundation is a 5 star rated charity with all charity review organizations in the world, and is responsible for 75% of the AIDS drug being administered to adults in the Third World, and 100% of the children in the Third World.  The audited finanical statements are publically available and they show a charity which spends close to 90% of the moneys they raise on the programs, which is a very high ratio indeed.  The Clintons all donate a large portion of their speaking income to the Charity and they funds are all accounted for.

*THE GOP REPORT SAID NO LIES, NO ILLEGAL ACTIVITY FOUND, NO WITNESSES AND NO EVIDENCE.  *But you still believe that the Clintons are crooks.

Trump is proven to lie, proven to have committed illegals acts, and you continue to defend him.  There is no cure for stupid.


Trump's charity was shut down by the state of New York for illegal fundraising, and misuse of the funds raised.  Trump has been barred from any charitiable work in future.


----------



## jc456

OldLady said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to Sondland’s testimony so far, it is pretty obvious, he was tired of all the ~gossip(my word)~ going on about the president and Ukraine, and picked up the phone to call and ask him personally what did he want with Ukraine.
> Sondland call to Trump: what do you want from Ukraine?
> Trump answer, as testified from Sondland: Nothing
> 
> sounds like people were trying to make trouble for the president, just like everything else.  I heard the words speculated, assumed, etc over and over as to what they all thought he meant, yet when he was actually approached by Sondland, once again-
> 
> Sondland call to Trump: what do you want from Ukraine?
> Trump answer, as testified from Sondland: Nothing
> 
> 
> 
> There's one conversation that we're not hearing--the one where an individual Trump is willing to listen to told him that what he was doing is quid pro quo and it is not allowed in the sphere in foreign diplomacy.  Trump wasn't liking that message but he was sulkily playing along by saying "nothing."  Who brought up the words quid pro quo?  Trump did.  He had clearly been told to knock it the fuck off and he wasn't happy about it.  Who knows, maybe the reason he was grumpy was because he'd just been told about this before he took Sondland's call.
> 
> Trump was covering his ass.
Click to expand...

the dems are doing a quid pro quo with our government right now.


----------



## jc456

Zorro! said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does the transcript says
> 
> *Need a link for this. * Kilroy2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Volker and Morrison said the less than two month delay of the aid had no effect on Ukraines defensive capabilities. And the Javelin missile sale was apart form that aid.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Obama EVER give them the Javelins they needed to take on Russian tanks?
Click to expand...

nope. and he held their aid.


----------



## froggy

jc456 said:


> I still can't believe Vindman was offered a job by the Ukraine folks.  Too fking funny.  A military US dude gets offer for work in Ukraine.  What was their favor ask?


Maybe it was the other way around he asked them for a job


----------



## jc456

ColonelAngus said:


> This isn’t an inquiry. The Dimms have already made up their minds.
> 
> Why don’t they just vote on it?
> 
> Schiff isn’t INQUIRING about anything, he is just trying to prove his side.
> 
> This is such a bizarre circus.
> 
> I love how all the witnesses give their back stories about what great Americans they are.  Who gives a shit where your parents are from?


schitt's gives his impression of what has been said wrong every time.  every fking time.  he lies.  He is a liar in my chamber. Arrest that mthr fker now.


----------



## jc456

froggy said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't believe Vindman was offered a job by the Ukraine folks.  Too fking funny.  A military US dude gets offer for work in Ukraine.  What was their favor ask?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it was the other way around he asked them for a job
Click to expand...

well he admitted they asked him.  so I'm going with that since that is the only fact out there.


----------



## froggy

jc456 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did vets and enlisted people react to Lt. Col. Alexander Vindman’s ‘Don’t call me ma’am’ moment?
> 
> “Multiple combat veterans have said they are livid at this attitude from Vindman, at his use of the uniform as a prop for the cameras, and at his obvious scheming against and insubordination towards his chain of command.”​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yah, just make it up as you go.
> 
> *Twitchy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hese media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes), publish misleading reports and omit reporting of information that may damage conservative causes. Some sources in this category may be untrustworthy
> 
> _In review, Twitchy does not produce original content, but rather provides conservative commentary around tweets. Headlines are often sensationalized to denigrate the left such as this: Biden campaign reminds top donors to ‘dig deep’ so Joe can keep chartering jets to run for president and warn people about climate change. This story links to a variety of Twitter users and the New York Times. The stories published on Twitchy always favor the right and routinely mock the left. When it comes to sourcing they usually cite conservative Twitter accounts such as from Breitbart or the NRA. They also source completely unknown Twitter users. The bottom line is Twitchy is only as accurate as the tweets they are sharing, which includes President Trump, who often tweets falsehoods. This is essentially a right wing propaganda website._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> charge is?
Click to expand...

Even the media are tring to make news  up because they keep losing audience


----------



## Meathead

Dragonlady said:


> Sondland is changing his testimony and is now saying that everything he did, he did at Trump's request.  This is the problem with REAL conspiracies.  Sondland has seen that all of Trump's top people are either in jail or awaiting sentencing and he's not going to lay down for Trump.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/immi...ad0e44-f057-11e9-89eb-ec56cd414732_story.html
> 
> Yesterday we saw the Republican witnesses saying "Biden would never do anything corrupt for money", and the NSA guy, who saw "nothing wrong" with the July 25th phone call, nevertheless went to the lawyers about the call within an hour of its completion.  But only because he feared "leaks".
> 
> In fact, although he thought the President did nothing wrong, Morrison went to the lawyers, at Bolton's direction, on three separate occasions.


Looks like Sondland flipped back again. Clearly a case of pre-mature ejaculation.

HA HA


----------



## froggy

ColonelAngus said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn’t an inquiry. The Dimms have already made up their minds.
> 
> Why don’t they just vote on it?
> 
> Schiff isn’t INQUIRING about anything, he is just trying to prove his side.
> 
> This is such a bizarre circus.
> 
> I love how all the witnesses give their back stories about what great Americans they are.  Who gives a shit where your parents are from?
> 
> 
> 
> schitt's gives his impression of what has been said wrong every time.  every fking time.  he lies.  He is a liar in my chamber. Arrest that mthr fker now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schiff is absolute trash.
Click to expand...

 think he knows he's the butt of the joke in America nowadays


----------



## IM2

bendog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> The clintons and bushes were far more corrupt than O or Trump could ever dream to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I guess the Republicans were either too stupid to do something about it or just didn't fucking care, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotta love those arguments.  Hillary is still guilty even though repubs had 2 years of full control and she didn’t get locked up.  The right is delusional...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question has been, what really did Trump do differently from what the Hillary Haters complain Hillary did?  (And I'm pretty sick of Hillary post 2008 behavior)
> 
> Hillary said "you want to contact the SoS for a meeting, you have to donate to my charity."  Trump said "you want me to recoginize your govt and help you stop Russian aggression in your country, you have to help me cook up evidence to destroy my persona enemy"
> 
> To me that's the entire point of the dems impeachment strategy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with Clinton is there were several investigations and they all proved nothing. The republicans just kept on repeating investigations until the end of the 2016 election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary took money for meetings but the money went to her "charity."  The gop didn't prove "illegal," but they proved she was crooked.
> 
> And Trump isn't going to jail or being kicked out of office.  But he's a pig of a person morally and he's a crook.
Click to expand...


None of that was proven, and Hillary stepped out of the Foundation while she was secretary of state. Now I think you fail to realize that her husband was a former president. He had big fundraiser clout without her being secretary of state. He had relationships with leaders in all areas on a world wide basis. He did not have to use the secretary of state.


----------



## jc456

ColonelAngus said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn’t an inquiry. The Dimms have already made up their minds.
> 
> Why don’t they just vote on it?
> 
> Schiff isn’t INQUIRING about anything, he is just trying to prove his side.
> 
> This is such a bizarre circus.
> 
> I love how all the witnesses give their back stories about what great Americans they are.  Who gives a shit where your parents are from?
> 
> 
> 
> schitt's gives his impression of what has been said wrong every time.  every fking time.  he lies.  He is a liar in my chamber. Arrest that mthr fker now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schiff is absolute trash.
Click to expand...

he's a traitor. and should be arrested immediately.


----------



## depotoo

And Sondland admits no-one ever told him aid was tied to investigation.
He also stated he never thought Trump should be impeached.  I hear cnn right now is running the headline he said such.  Once again cnn lies.


----------



## Muhammed

FYI 

Sonland testifying now

WATCH: Impeachment Inquiry Hearing with E.U. Ambassador Gordon Sondland


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

froggy said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't believe Vindman was offered a job by the Ukraine folks.  Too fking funny.  A military US dude gets offer for work in Ukraine.  What was their favor ask?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it was the other way around he asked them for a job
Click to expand...


I was watching Laura last night, and I forget who was on, but they said Vindman would often cut down the United States when he was around Russians.  I guess they used to workout together or something, and he'd make jokes how Americans couldn't do this, and Americans were not up to doing that, just general put downs of the American people.


----------



## depotoo

OldLady said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to Sondland’s testimony so far, it is pretty obvious, he was tired of all the ~gossip(my word)~ going on about the president and Ukraine, and picked up the phone to call and ask him personally what did he want with Ukraine.
> Sondland call to Trump: what do you want from Ukraine?
> Trump answer, as testified from Sondland: Nothing
> 
> sounds like people were trying to make trouble for the president, just like everything else.  I heard the words speculated, assumed, etc over and over as to what they all thought he meant, yet when he was actually approached by Sondland, once again-
> 
> Sondland call to Trump: what do you want from Ukraine?
> Trump answer, as testified from Sondland: Nothing
> 
> 
> 
> There's one conversation that we're not hearing--the one where an individual Trump is willing to listen to told him that what he was doing is quid pro quo and it is not allowed in the sphere in foreign diplomacy.  Trump wasn't liking that message but he was sulkily playing along by saying "nothing."  Who brought up the words quid pro quo?  Trump did.  He had clearly been told to knock it the fuck off and he wasn't happy about it.  Who knows, maybe the reason he was grumpy was because he'd just been told about this before he took Sondland's call.
> 
> Trump was covering his ass.
Click to expand...

Bull.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

depotoo said:


> And Sondland admits no-one ever told him aid was tied to investigation.
> He also stated he never thought Trump should be impeached.  I hear cnn right now is running the headline he said such.  Once again cnn lies.



The entire thing could have been wrapped up in a half-hour.


----------



## ColonelAngus

jc456 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn’t an inquiry. The Dimms have already made up their minds.
> 
> Why don’t they just vote on it?
> 
> Schiff isn’t INQUIRING about anything, he is just trying to prove his side.
> 
> This is such a bizarre circus.
> 
> I love how all the witnesses give their back stories about what great Americans they are.  Who gives a shit where your parents are from?
> 
> 
> 
> schitt's gives his impression of what has been said wrong every time.  every fking time.  he lies.  He is a liar in my chamber. Arrest that mthr fker now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schiff is absolute trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a traitor. and should be arrested immediately.
Click to expand...


How about when he read that fake version of the phone call on the floor on Congress? Holy shit, I just couldn’t believe it. He should have been made to resign immediately at a minimum.


----------



## Mac-7

Dragonlady said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what personally embarrassing secret the Deep State dug up on sondland?
> 
> It must be pretty yucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes finally a DEEP STATE reference, another angel gets it's  wings now!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the usual denial by the Head In The Sand crowd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, yup they graduated from DEEP STATE UNIVERSITY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And again, Trump trying a quid pro quo should not have any effect on the election.  But his dragging this out, and forcing lies to cover up his idiocy, just might rehabilitate Biden in a way.  I thought Biden's worst feature was he was LIKE Trump.  Old, out of touch with those of us concerned about healthcare and educating children (JFC "busing") and with crooked children.
> 
> And the kids should never have been in issue.  Look at Carter, Ford and Reagan's kids.  So they don't own Trump Towers or control billions of investments.  Normally, president's relatives are more amusing.
> 
> Now Joe can say he won't use Bill Barr to investigate Ivanka and the Real Estate Failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Volker and Morrison were supposed to be the Republican witnesses for the President.  Every witness so far, including Volker and Morrison have opined that the "Crowstrike theory" is a hoax and a false conspiracy theory to deflect from blaming Russia for election interference and has now basis in fact.  Russia hacked the DNC server, and the Biden firing of the prosecutor was done in accordance with stated public policy in all of the free world, at that time.
> 
> If these are the best witnesses that the President has, he's in big trouble.  It was especially delightful yesterday that when Jim Jordan attacked Lt. Col. Vindland, his response was to read his latest performance review out loud.  Trump's attack dog keeps getting his ass handed to him on a plate.  Yes, let's get the guy who "started it all" in for testimony.  I agree, but I don't think President Trump will come.
Click to expand...

Trump needs no witnesses

The transcript reveals no impeachable offense

So the Donald is already holding a pat hand


----------



## The Original Tree

initforme said:


> Most political issues in america are unimportant and highly entertaining.  The divisiveness exhibited by the crackpots who actually buy into the fight are what create the entertainment.  I enjoy watching our dysfunctional political process at work


*I am checking in and out on this stupid inquiry and it's a loser.  I think the Democrats are going to regret this. If you watch them, they are extremely stressed.  This, like The Fake Russian Collusion Hoax is not going well for them, and they look like they are trying to save a sinking ship.......AGAIN.*


----------



## OldLady

depotoo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to Sondland’s testimony so far, it is pretty obvious, he was tired of all the ~gossip(my word)~ going on about the president and Ukraine, and picked up the phone to call and ask him personally what did he want with Ukraine.
> Sondland call to Trump: what do you want from Ukraine?
> Trump answer, as testified from Sondland: Nothing
> 
> sounds like people were trying to make trouble for the president, just like everything else.  I heard the words speculated, assumed, etc over and over as to what they all thought he meant, yet when he was actually approached by Sondland, once again-
> 
> Sondland call to Trump: what do you want from Ukraine?
> Trump answer, as testified from Sondland: Nothing
> 
> 
> 
> There's one conversation that we're not hearing--the one where an individual Trump is willing to listen to told him that what he was doing is quid pro quo and it is not allowed in the sphere in foreign diplomacy.  Trump wasn't liking that message but he was sulkily playing along by saying "nothing."  Who brought up the words quid pro quo?  Trump did.  He had clearly been told to knock it the fuck off and he wasn't happy about it.  Who knows, maybe the reason he was grumpy was because he'd just been told about this before he took Sondland's call.
> 
> Trump was covering his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull.
Click to expand...

I'll probably never be able to prove it, but I'm positive it went down that way.  Positive.


----------



## OldLady

Ray From Cleveland said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Sondland admits no-one ever told him aid was tied to investigation.
> He also stated he never thought Trump should be impeached.  I hear cnn right now is running the headline he said such.  Once again cnn lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire thing could have been wrapped up in a half-hour.
Click to expand...

Hey---that wouldn't have allowed the Republican attorney to ask Sondland 57 times if the President TOLD him the aid was being held until the Ukrainian President made an announcement.  That was terrifically important, don't you think?
lol
Sometimes I wonder if I'm listening to a convention of autists.


----------



## depotoo

ColonelAngus said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn’t an inquiry. The Dimms have already made up their minds.
> 
> Why don’t they just vote on it?
> 
> Schiff isn’t INQUIRING about anything, he is just trying to prove his side.
> 
> This is such a bizarre circus.
> 
> I love how all the witnesses give their back stories about what great Americans they are.  Who gives a shit where your parents are from?
> 
> 
> 
> schitt's gives his impression of what has been said wrong every time.  every fking time.  he lies.  He is a liar in my chamber. Arrest that mthr fker now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schiff is absolute trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a traitor. and should be arrested immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about when he read that fake version of the phone call on the floor on Congress? Holy shit, I just couldn’t believe it. He should have been made to resign immediately at a minimum.
Click to expand...

I agree. It just shows how politicians know they can lie and not be held accountable by their own.  Remember Harry Reid lyingmon the floor, too?
Harry Reid Admits He Lies On The Senate Floor | National Review


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Pretty cut and dry


----------



## Olde Europe

playtime said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should have read a bit further, from your link. My B/U
> 
> The law also required that the Complainant provide a complaint or information with respect to an “urgent concern,” which is defined, in relevant part, as: “*A serious or flagrant problem, abuse, violation of the law or Executive order, or deficiency relating to the funding, administration, or operation of an intelligence activity within the responsibility and authority of the Director of National Intelligence involving classified information, but does not include differences of opinions concerning public policy matters.” Id. § 3033(k)(5)(G)(i). *The Inspector General of the Intelligence Community determined that the Complainant alleged information with respect to such an alleged urgent concern.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the WB went to congress with an urgent concern after his complaint was going to get buried.  when he/she did that - they were then instructed to go to the [IC]IG.
Click to expand...


That would be correct.  But the dummy brings his failing reading comprehension to bear to the effect that he misunderstands the law's definition as to what would make a concern an "urgent" one as, in effect, a restriction to the ICIG's jurisdiction.  Which it is not.  Moreover, the dummy assumes that the DNI's jurisdiction does not include monitoring international communications by, say, corrupt government officials, when, in fact, it does, as one Mr. Flynn found out, the hard way.

Because, reading one single paragraph for understanding proved to be a bit of a challenge.


----------



## ColonelAngus

OldLady said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to Sondland’s testimony so far, it is pretty obvious, he was tired of all the ~gossip(my word)~ going on about the president and Ukraine, and picked up the phone to call and ask him personally what did he want with Ukraine.
> Sondland call to Trump: what do you want from Ukraine?
> Trump answer, as testified from Sondland: Nothing
> 
> sounds like people were trying to make trouble for the president, just like everything else.  I heard the words speculated, assumed, etc over and over as to what they all thought he meant, yet when he was actually approached by Sondland, once again-
> 
> Sondland call to Trump: what do you want from Ukraine?
> Trump answer, as testified from Sondland: Nothing
> 
> 
> 
> There's one conversation that we're not hearing--the one where an individual Trump is willing to listen to told him that what he was doing is quid pro quo and it is not allowed in the sphere in foreign diplomacy.  Trump wasn't liking that message but he was sulkily playing along by saying "nothing."  Who brought up the words quid pro quo?  Trump did.  He had clearly been told to knock it the fuck off and he wasn't happy about it.  Who knows, maybe the reason he was grumpy was because he'd just been told about this before he took Sondland's call.
> 
> Trump was covering his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll probably never be able to prove it, but I'm positive it went down that way.  Positive.
Click to expand...


I am positive that Schiff’s version of the phone call was a totally damn lie and he should be prosecuted for lying to Congress. He is vile trash


----------



## easyt65

The Clintons always were a 'pay-To-Play' Criminal Organization. The claim that the Clintons, especially Hillary, were never proven to have committed crimes is pure hogwash.

Former FBI Agent Page's official testimony under oath espoused the truth  about that lie - she testified that Rosenstein and the DOJ told her and then former FBI Deputy Director McCabe that the Obama DOJ had NO INTEREST IN CONDUCTING A CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION OF HILLARY CLINTON.

The facts that as soon  as Hillary lost the election in 2016 almost every major donor, to include almost every major foreign donor, bailed on the Clinton Foundation, that the Clintons immediately began hemorrhaging cash and were forced to slash the number of employees they had,  and that for the 3rd of 4th year in a row it is being reported that the Foundation is still bleeding cash and not collecting anywhere near what they used to in donations are all signs that when Hillary lost - when she had no more influence to sell - the 'donations' dried up.


----------



## depotoo

OldLady said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Sondland admits no-one ever told him aid was tied to investigation.
> He also stated he never thought Trump should be impeached.  I hear cnn right now is running the headline he said such.  Once again cnn lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire thing could have been wrapped up in a half-hour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey---that wouldn't have allowed the Republican attorney to ask Sondland 57 times if the President TOLD him the aid was being held until the Ukrainian President made an announcement.  That was terrifically important, don't you think?
> lol
> Sometimes I wonder if I'm listening to a convention of autists.
Click to expand...

Yep, terrifically important to those that want the truth.  It must be pounded into Dems heads what the truth actually is.  Even that doesn’t work a lot of the time, as cnn is running with a lie again.


----------



## Rustic

Dragonlady said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I guess the Republicans were either too stupid to do something about it or just didn't fucking care, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love those arguments.  Hillary is still guilty even though repubs had 2 years of full control and she didn’t get locked up.  The right is delusional...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question has been, what really did Trump do differently from what the Hillary Haters complain Hillary did?  (And I'm pretty sick of Hillary post 2008 behavior)
> 
> Hillary said "you want to contact the SoS for a meeting, you have to donate to my charity."  Trump said "you want me to recoginize your govt and help you stop Russian aggression in your country, you have to help me cook up evidence to destroy my persona enemy"
> 
> To me that's the entire point of the dems impeachment strategy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with Clinton is there were several investigations and they all proved nothing. The republicans just kept on repeating investigations until the end of the 2016 election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary took money for meetings but the money went to her "charity."  The gop didn't prove "illegal," but they proved she was crooked.
> 
> And Trump isn't going to jail or being kicked out of office.  But he's a pig of a person morally and he's a crook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton's Charity - the Clinton Foundation is a 5 star rated charity with all charity review organizations in the world, and is responsible for 75% of the AIDS drug being administered to adults in the Third World, and 100% of the children in the Third World.  The audited finanical statements are publically available and they show a charity which spends close to 90% of the moneys they raise on the programs, which is a very high ratio indeed.  The Clintons all donate a large portion of their speaking income to the Charity and they funds are all accounted for.
> 
> *THE GOP REPORT SAID NO LIES, NO ILLEGAL ACTIVITY FOUND, NO WITNESSES AND NO EVIDENCE.  *But you still believe that the Clintons are crooks.
> 
> Trump is proven to lie, proven to have committed illegals acts, and you continue to defend him.  There is no cure for stupid.
> 
> 
> Trump's charity was shut down by the state of New York for illegal fundraising, and misuse of the funds raised.  Trump has been barred from any charitiable work in future.
Click to expand...



The Clintons are the lowest of life forms on this planet… Shut the fuck up


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Hillary lost. Get over it.
Or go form your NewSSR somewhere else.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

froggy said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn’t an inquiry. The Dimms have already made up their minds.
> 
> Why don’t they just vote on it?
> 
> Schiff isn’t INQUIRING about anything, he is just trying to prove his side.
> 
> This is such a bizarre circus.
> 
> I love how all the witnesses give their back stories about what great Americans they are.  Who gives a shit where your parents are from?
> 
> 
> 
> schitt's gives his impression of what has been said wrong every time.  every fking time.  he lies.  He is a liar in my chamber. Arrest that mthr fker now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schiff is absolute trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> think he knows he's the butt of the joke in America nowadays
Click to expand...

You guys love attacking your oppsotion.....but Trump is the real punchline--before DC is done with him..he's going to be ground to greasy remnants...his brand in tatters and his place in history one step below McCarthy and Wallace.

Whether he is removed or not...is moot. He is toast....and it will be a cold day in hell before we elect another of his ilk...he was your one and only shot.


----------



## froggy

I guess CNN is going to have to let shift be the Fall Guy for the fake news they produced


----------



## depotoo

ColonelAngus said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to Sondland’s testimony so far, it is pretty obvious, he was tired of all the ~gossip(my word)~ going on about the president and Ukraine, and picked up the phone to call and ask him personally what did he want with Ukraine.
> Sondland call to Trump: what do you want from Ukraine?
> Trump answer, as testified from Sondland: Nothing
> 
> sounds like people were trying to make trouble for the president, just like everything else.  I heard the words speculated, assumed, etc over and over as to what they all thought he meant, yet when he was actually approached by Sondland, once again-
> 
> Sondland call to Trump: what do you want from Ukraine?
> Trump answer, as testified from Sondland: Nothing
> 
> 
> 
> There's one conversation that we're not hearing--the one where an individual Trump is willing to listen to told him that what he was doing is quid pro quo and it is not allowed in the sphere in foreign diplomacy.  Trump wasn't liking that message but he was sulkily playing along by saying "nothing."  Who brought up the words quid pro quo?  Trump did.  He had clearly been told to knock it the fuck off and he wasn't happy about it.  Who knows, maybe the reason he was grumpy was because he'd just been told about this before he took Sondland's call.
> 
> Trump was covering his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll probably never be able to prove it, but I'm positive it went down that way.  Positive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am positive that Schiff’s version of the phone call was a totally damn lie and he should be prosecuted for lying to Congress. He is vile trash
Click to expand...

He finally even stated it was ~parody~ after he was called on it.  It was a lie.


----------



## PoliticalChic

OldLady said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to Sondland’s testimony so far, it is pretty obvious, he was tired of all the ~gossip(my word)~ going on about the president and Ukraine, and picked up the phone to call and ask him personally what did he want with Ukraine.
> Sondland call to Trump: what do you want from Ukraine?
> Trump answer, as testified from Sondland: Nothing
> 
> sounds like people were trying to make trouble for the president, just like everything else.  I heard the words speculated, assumed, etc over and over as to what they all thought he meant, yet when he was actually approached by Sondland, once again-
> 
> Sondland call to Trump: what do you want from Ukraine?
> Trump answer, as testified from Sondland: Nothing
> 
> 
> 
> There's one conversation that we're not hearing--the one where an individual Trump is willing to listen to told him that what he was doing is quid pro quo and it is not allowed in the sphere in foreign diplomacy.  Trump wasn't liking that message but he was sulkily playing along by saying "nothing."  Who brought up the words quid pro quo?  Trump did.  He had clearly been told to knock it the fuck off and he wasn't happy about it.  Who knows, maybe the reason he was grumpy was because he'd just been told about this before he took Sondland's call.
> 
> Trump was covering his ass.
Click to expand...


----------



## Aldo Raine

Mac-7 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes finally a DEEP STATE reference, another angel gets it's  wings now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> And the usual denial by the Head In The Sand crowd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, yup they graduated from DEEP STATE UNIVERSITY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And again, Trump trying a quid pro quo should not have any effect on the election.  But his dragging this out, and forcing lies to cover up his idiocy, just might rehabilitate Biden in a way.  I thought Biden's worst feature was he was LIKE Trump.  Old, out of touch with those of us concerned about healthcare and educating children (JFC "busing") and with crooked children.
> 
> And the kids should never have been in issue.  Look at Carter, Ford and Reagan's kids.  So they don't own Trump Towers or control billions of investments.  Normally, president's relatives are more amusing.
> 
> Now Joe can say he won't use Bill Barr to investigate Ivanka and the Real Estate Failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Volker and Morrison were supposed to be the Republican witnesses for the President.  Every witness so far, including Volker and Morrison have opined that the "Crowstrike theory" is a hoax and a false conspiracy theory to deflect from blaming Russia for election interference and has now basis in fact.  Russia hacked the DNC server, and the Biden firing of the prosecutor was done in accordance with stated public policy in all of the free world, at that time.
> 
> If these are the best witnesses that the President has, he's in big trouble.  It was especially delightful yesterday that when Jim Jordan attacked Lt. Col. Vindland, his response was to read his latest performance review out loud.  Trump's attack dog keeps getting his ass handed to him on a plate.  Yes, let's get the guy who "started it all" in for testimony.  I agree, but I don't think President Trump will come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump needs no witnesses
> 
> The transcript reveals no impeachable offense
> 
> So the Donald is already holding a pat hand
Click to expand...



  Except it is not a transcript,  it is Tramps summary of the call.  Tramp refuses to release the call off of a top secret server it was wrongly stored on.  Why is that?


----------



## OKTexas

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I just proved, the ICIG has no jurisdiction
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't. You're nuts.
Click to expand...



Yeah, I did. And your dishonesty in plucking one portion of my post from the string, instead of including the complete statement and the string just shows you to be a lying commie. I'll remind you that altering a quote to change it's context, within the quote box, is a posting violation.


OKTexas said:


> The law also required that the Complainant provide a complaint or information with respect to an “urgent concern,” which is defined, in relevant part, as: “*A serious or flagrant problem, abuse, violation of the law or Executive order, or deficiency relating to the funding, administration, or operation of an intelligence activity within the responsibility and authority of the Director of National Intelligence involving classified information, but does not include differences of opinions concerning public policy matters.” Id. § 3033(k)(5)(G)(i). *The Inspector General of the Intelligence Community determined that the Complainant alleged information with respect to such an alleged urgent concern.


Now show me where a presidential diplomatic phone call falls within an intelligence activity within the responsibility and authority of the Director of National Intelligence.

.


----------



## ColonelAngus

depotoo said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn’t an inquiry. The Dimms have already made up their minds.
> 
> Why don’t they just vote on it?
> 
> Schiff isn’t INQUIRING about anything, he is just trying to prove his side.
> 
> This is such a bizarre circus.
> 
> I love how all the witnesses give their back stories about what great Americans they are.  Who gives a shit where your parents are from?
> 
> 
> 
> schitt's gives his impression of what has been said wrong every time.  every fking time.  he lies.  He is a liar in my chamber. Arrest that mthr fker now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schiff is absolute trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a traitor. and should be arrested immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about when he read that fake version of the phone call on the floor on Congress? Holy shit, I just couldn’t believe it. He should have been made to resign immediately at a minimum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. It just shows how politicians know they can lie and not be held accountable by their own.  Remember Harry Reid lyingmon the floor, too?
> Harry Reid Admits He Lies On The Senate Floor | National Review
Click to expand...


Pubs should just start doing the same shit.


----------



## Rustic

And still no Russian connection...


----------



## Mac-7

HaShev said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes finally a DEEP STATE reference, another angel gets it's  wings now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> And the usual denial by the Head In The Sand crowd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, yup they graduated from DEEP STATE UNIVERSITY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And again, Trump trying a quid pro quo should not have any effect on the election.  But his dragging this out, and forcing lies to cover up his idiocy, just might rehabilitate Biden in a way.  I thought Biden's worst feature was he was LIKE Trump.  Old, out of touch with those of us concerned about healthcare and educating children (JFC "busing") and with crooked children.
> 
> And the kids should never have been in issue.  Look at Carter, Ford and Reagan's kids.  So they don't own Trump Towers or control billions of investments.  Normally, president's relatives are more amusing.
> 
> Now Joe can say he won't use Bill Barr to investigate Ivanka and the Real Estate Failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Biden is Trashed.  A Hairy Man Butt Loving, Bunghole Licking, Jizz Drinking Effeminate failure of a Mayor is leading him in the polls.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This whole thing was devised by Dem rivals to get 2 birds with 1 stone.  Done to get Biden out of the race knowing this would come up in the primaries if it got that far.  This is one of the reasons Obama didn't endorse him.
Click to expand...

Democrats have been yammering about impeachment since the very day trump took office


----------



## jc456

OldLady said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to Sondland’s testimony so far, it is pretty obvious, he was tired of all the ~gossip(my word)~ going on about the president and Ukraine, and picked up the phone to call and ask him personally what did he want with Ukraine.
> Sondland call to Trump: what do you want from Ukraine?
> Trump answer, as testified from Sondland: Nothing
> 
> sounds like people were trying to make trouble for the president, just like everything else.  I heard the words speculated, assumed, etc over and over as to what they all thought he meant, yet when he was actually approached by Sondland, once again-
> 
> Sondland call to Trump: what do you want from Ukraine?
> Trump answer, as testified from Sondland: Nothing
> 
> 
> 
> There's one conversation that we're not hearing--the one where an individual Trump is willing to listen to told him that what he was doing is quid pro quo and it is not allowed in the sphere in foreign diplomacy.  Trump wasn't liking that message but he was sulkily playing along by saying "nothing."  Who brought up the words quid pro quo?  Trump did.  He had clearly been told to knock it the fuck off and he wasn't happy about it.  Who knows, maybe the reason he was grumpy was because he'd just been told about this before he took Sondland's call.
> 
> Trump was covering his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll probably never be able to prove it, but I'm positive it went down that way.  Positive.
Click to expand...

just like the russia thingy you were so sure of huh?


----------



## depotoo

IM2 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I guess the Republicans were either too stupid to do something about it or just didn't fucking care, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love those arguments.  Hillary is still guilty even though repubs had 2 years of full control and she didn’t get locked up.  The right is delusional...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question has been, what really did Trump do differently from what the Hillary Haters complain Hillary did?  (And I'm pretty sick of Hillary post 2008 behavior)
> 
> Hillary said "you want to contact the SoS for a meeting, you have to donate to my charity."  Trump said "you want me to recoginize your govt and help you stop Russian aggression in your country, you have to help me cook up evidence to destroy my persona enemy"
> 
> To me that's the entire point of the dems impeachment strategy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with Clinton is there were several investigations and they all proved nothing. The republicans just kept on repeating investigations until the end of the 2016 election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary took money for meetings but the money went to her "charity."  The gop didn't prove "illegal," but they proved she was crooked.
> 
> And Trump isn't going to jail or being kicked out of office.  But he's a pig of a person morally and he's a crook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that was proven, and Hillary stepped out of the Foundation while she was secretary of state. Now I think you fail to realize that her husband was a former president. He had big fundraiser clout without her being secretary of state. He had relationships with leaders in all areas on a world wide basis. He did not have to use the secretary of state.
Click to expand...

Oh, so they were doing it out of the kindness of their hearts.  Got it.  And that is why the donations are down millions today.  Surprising how their donors kindness changed after they are both out of govt and neither running for office.  Where did all that goodwill go?


----------



## easyt65

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> You guys love attacking your oppsotion.....but Trump is the real punchline--before DC is done with him..he's going to be ground to greasy remnants...his brand in tatters and his place in history one step below McCarthy and Wallace.
> 
> Whether he is removed or not...is moot. He is toast....and it will be a cold day in hell before we elect another of his ilk...he was your one and only shot.


Thank you  for that heart-wrenching display of emotionally-manipulated hatred for the most successful President in decades. The Democrats have tried for 4 years to affect coup after coup after coup, undermining, attacking, conspiring, and failing to Impeach / oust this President, committing their entire effort, out time, and our tax dollars to destroying this man because he beat the most corrupt POS the Democrats could scrape up, prop up, and who they finally had to GIVE their nomination to because she could not earn it herself...after being protected from being indicted and going to prison.


----------



## jc456

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn’t an inquiry. The Dimms have already made up their minds.
> 
> Why don’t they just vote on it?
> 
> Schiff isn’t INQUIRING about anything, he is just trying to prove his side.
> 
> This is such a bizarre circus.
> 
> I love how all the witnesses give their back stories about what great Americans they are.  Who gives a shit where your parents are from?
> 
> 
> 
> schitt's gives his impression of what has been said wrong every time.  every fking time.  he lies.  He is a liar in my chamber. Arrest that mthr fker now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schiff is absolute trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> think he knows he's the butt of the joke in America nowadays
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys love attacking your oppsotion.....but Trump is the real punchline--before DC is done with him..he's going to be ground to greasy remnants...his brand in tatters and his place in history one step below McCarthy and Wallace.
> 
> Whether he is removed or not...is moot. He is toast....and it will be a cold day in hell before we elect another of his ilk...he was your one and only shot.
Click to expand...

so why are they afraid of him winning?


----------



## bendog

Mac-7 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the usual denial by the Head In The Sand crowd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, yup they graduated from DEEP STATE UNIVERSITY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And again, Trump trying a quid pro quo should not have any effect on the election.  But his dragging this out, and forcing lies to cover up his idiocy, just might rehabilitate Biden in a way.  I thought Biden's worst feature was he was LIKE Trump.  Old, out of touch with those of us concerned about healthcare and educating children (JFC "busing") and with crooked children.
> 
> And the kids should never have been in issue.  Look at Carter, Ford and Reagan's kids.  So they don't own Trump Towers or control billions of investments.  Normally, president's relatives are more amusing.
> 
> Now Joe can say he won't use Bill Barr to investigate Ivanka and the Real Estate Failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Biden is Trashed.  A Hairy Man Butt Loving, Bunghole Licking, Jizz Drinking Effeminate failure of a Mayor is leading him in the polls.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This whole thing was devised by Dem rivals to get 2 birds with 1 stone.  Done to get Biden out of the race knowing this would come up in the primaries if it got that far.  This is one of the reasons Obama didn't endorse him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats have been yammering about impeachment since the very day trump took office
Click to expand...

As was the gop when it appeared Hill would win.

The question is how does it get turned down a notch


----------



## hadit

Augustine_ said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing more than a weeks or months long campaign commercial for the Dimocrat party, and YOU Mr and Ms taxpayer are paying for it.
> 
> 
> 
> After Benghazi and the e-mails you really have no grounds to complain.  Sondland just obliterated your fat idiot this morning.
Click to expand...


He sure did, by telling us that the president explicitly stated there was to be NO quid pro quo, and thus no bribery.


----------



## ColonelAngus

The next time a Dimm wins POTUS, the Pubs should immediately begin impeachment hearings for some made up bullshit from a ghost whistleblower.


----------



## depotoo

Mac-7 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the usual denial by the Head In The Sand crowd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, yup they graduated from DEEP STATE UNIVERSITY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And again, Trump trying a quid pro quo should not have any effect on the election.  But his dragging this out, and forcing lies to cover up his idiocy, just might rehabilitate Biden in a way.  I thought Biden's worst feature was he was LIKE Trump.  Old, out of touch with those of us concerned about healthcare and educating children (JFC "busing") and with crooked children.
> 
> And the kids should never have been in issue.  Look at Carter, Ford and Reagan's kids.  So they don't own Trump Towers or control billions of investments.  Normally, president's relatives are more amusing.
> 
> Now Joe can say he won't use Bill Barr to investigate Ivanka and the Real Estate Failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Biden is Trashed.  A Hairy Man Butt Loving, Bunghole Licking, Jizz Drinking Effeminate failure of a Mayor is leading him in the polls.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This whole thing was devised by Dem rivals to get 2 birds with 1 stone.  Done to get Biden out of the race knowing this would come up in the primaries if it got that far.  This is one of the reasons Obama didn't endorse him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats have been yammering about impeachment since the very day trump took office
Click to expand...

Actually since the day he won.


----------



## jc456

The Original Tree said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Please send this to The Rubber Room, Spank Shack, Flame Zone, or Looney Bin
> 
> ANY
> 
> DAY
> 
> NOW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Sondland flip? Looks like it. Ironically funny as hell that you are calling this thread loony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I do not see this flipping you are talking about.  It's another hoax to file on a mountain of hoaxes you fools have dumped on The American Taxpayer for the past 3 years.
> 
> Meanwhile The USMCA is about to turn 2 years old and is wedged up the crack of Nancy's fat ass.*
Click to expand...

a quid pro quo being held up by pelosi shits.


----------



## OKTexas

Ray From Cleveland said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ICIG had no authority to even take the report, much less do anything else with it. Presidential diplomatic calls do not fall under the authority or responsibility of the DNI as required.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong.
> 
> *Office of the Inspector General of the Intelligence Community’s Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints*
> 
> (September 30, 2019) The Office of the Inspector General of the Intelligence Community (ICIG) processes complaints or information with respect to alleged urgent concerns in accordance with the Intelligence Community Whistleblower Protection Act (ICWPA) and the ICIG’s authorizing statute. * With respect to the whistleblower complaint received by the ICIG on August 12, 2019, the ICIG processed and reviewed the complaint in accordance with the law. *
> 
> https://www.dni.gov/files/ICIG/Documents/News/ICIG News/2019/September 30 - Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints/ICIG Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should have read a bit further, from your link. My B/U
> 
> The law also required that the Complainant provide a complaint or information with respect to an “urgent concern,” which is defined, in relevant part, as: “*A serious or flagrant problem, abuse, violation of the law or Executive order, or deficiency relating to the funding, administration, or operation of an intelligence activity within the responsibility and authority of the Director of National Intelligence involving classified information, but does not include differences of opinions concerning public policy matters.” Id. § 3033(k)(5)(G)(i). *The Inspector General of the Intelligence Community determined that the Complainant alleged information with respect to such an alleged urgent concern.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the WB went to congress with an urgent concern after his complaint was going to get buried.  when he/she did that - they were then instructed to go to the IG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I just proved, the ICIG has no jurisdiction. So this so called WB isn't really a WB. is he? He has no claim to remain anonymous because he took his "concern" to the wrong place. My question now is, if Vidman violated the espionage act by reading in someone, about the call, who didn't have a need to know.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if he was a whistleblower, the whistleblower act does not guarantee anonymity.
Click to expand...



True, but he was not a legitimate WB, period, end of story. He has no protections. shitt is just trying to hid his staffs involvement and  coordination with the spy.

.


----------



## depotoo

ColonelAngus said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> schitt's gives his impression of what has been said wrong every time.  every fking time.  he lies.  He is a liar in my chamber. Arrest that mthr fker now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff is absolute trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a traitor. and should be arrested immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about when he read that fake version of the phone call on the floor on Congress? Holy shit, I just couldn’t believe it. He should have been made to resign immediately at a minimum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. It just shows how politicians know they can lie and not be held accountable by their own.  Remember Harry Reid lyingmon the floor, too?
> Harry Reid Admits He Lies On The Senate Floor | National Review
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pubs should just start doing the same shit.
Click to expand...

Payback can be hell...


----------



## Mac-7

bendog said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes finally a DEEP STATE reference, another angel gets it's  wings now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> And the usual denial by the Head In The Sand crowd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, yup they graduated from DEEP STATE UNIVERSITY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And again, Trump trying a quid pro quo should not have any effect on the election.  But his dragging this out, and forcing lies to cover up his idiocy, just might rehabilitate Biden in a way.  I thought Biden's worst feature was he was LIKE Trump.  Old, out of touch with those of us concerned about healthcare and educating children (JFC "busing") and with crooked children.
> 
> And the kids should never have been in issue.  Look at Carter, Ford and Reagan's kids.  So they don't own Trump Towers or control billions of investments.  Normally, president's relatives are more amusing.
> 
> Now Joe can say he won't use Bill Barr to investigate Ivanka and the Real Estate Failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Volker and Morrison were supposed to be the Republican witnesses for the President.  Every witness so far, including Volker and Morrison have opined that the "Crowstrike theory" is a hoax and a false conspiracy theory to deflect from blaming Russia for election interference and has now basis in fact.  Russia hacked the DNC server, and the Biden firing of the prosecutor was done in accordance with stated public policy in all of the free world, at that time.
> 
> If these are the best witnesses that the President has, he's in big trouble.  It was especially delightful yesterday that when Jim Jordan attacked Lt. Col. Vindland, his response was to read his latest performance review out loud.  Trump's attack dog keeps getting his ass handed to him on a plate.  Yes, let's get the guy who "started it all" in for testimony.  I agree, but I don't think President Trump will come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I think Morrison was a Bolton guy, and that makes him NOT a deep stater, but not necessarily a Trump guy either.  Bolton isn't really gonna be a help either way, and he's certainly no champion of truth.  Rather, he's a an ideologue.  He shares Trump's nationalistic views, but he's not pro-Russia, and he certainly doesn't share Trump's aim of appeasing the Sunnis for money.  Bolton folks are more a ticking time bomb that when it goes off will indiscriminately kill any innocents who happen to be nearby the "evildoers."  lol
> 
> Volker was more a republican careerist.  He lost his slot when Obama got elected.  I have no idea why.  Generally Dept of State guys just float along.
Click to expand...

I dont see how any president can serve if everyone around him is dedicated to his downfall

America is coming apart at the seams


----------



## Dragonlady

jc456 said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn’t an inquiry. The Dimms have already made up their minds.
> 
> Why don’t they just vote on it?
> 
> Schiff isn’t INQUIRING about anything, he is just trying to prove his side.
> 
> This is such a bizarre circus.
> 
> I love how all the witnesses give their back stories about what great Americans they are.  Who gives a shit where your parents are from?
> 
> 
> 
> schitt's gives his impression of what has been said wrong every time.  every fking time.  he lies.  He is a liar in my chamber. Arrest that mthr fker now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schiff is absolute trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> think he knows he's the butt of the joke in America nowadays
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys love attacking your oppsotion.....but Trump is the real punchline--before DC is done with him..he's going to be ground to greasy remnants...his brand in tatters and his place in history one step below McCarthy and Wallace.
> 
> Whether he is removed or not...is moot. He is toast....and it will be a cold day in hell before we elect another of his ilk...he was your one and only shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so why are they afraid of him winning?
Click to expand...


No one is afraid of him winning.  We're just covering all the bases.  The larger issue is the danger Trump poses to national security and the risks of having a person of his character and moral bankruptcy running American foreign policy.  Witness the Kurds, the Ukrainians, and his willingness to pull out of SK and leave them vulnerable to Kim.


----------



## OldLady

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Pretty cut and dry


Sure is.  The only thing Jordan failed to mention was that "none of that materialized" because Trump got caught.


----------



## Dick Foster

ColonelAngus said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn’t an inquiry. The Dimms have already made up their minds.
> 
> Why don’t they just vote on it?
> 
> Schiff isn’t INQUIRING about anything, he is just trying to prove his side.
> 
> This is such a bizarre circus.
> 
> I love how all the witnesses give their back stories about what great Americans they are.  Who gives a shit where your parents are from?
> 
> 
> 
> schitt's gives his impression of what has been said wrong every time.  every fking time.  he lies.  He is a liar in my chamber. Arrest that mthr fker now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schiff is absolute trash.
Click to expand...

And his ass belongs in jail.


----------



## Mac-7

Rustic said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes finally a DEEP STATE reference, another angel gets it's  wings now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> And the usual denial by the Head In The Sand crowd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, yup they graduated from DEEP STATE UNIVERSITY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And again, Trump trying a quid pro quo should not have any effect on the election.  But his dragging this out, and forcing lies to cover up his idiocy, just might rehabilitate Biden in a way.  I thought Biden's worst feature was he was LIKE Trump.  Old, out of touch with those of us concerned about healthcare and educating children (JFC "busing") and with crooked children.
> 
> And the kids should never have been in issue.  Look at Carter, Ford and Reagan's kids.  So they don't own Trump Towers or control billions of investments.  Normally, president's relatives are more amusing.
> 
> Now Joe can say he won't use Bill Barr to investigate Ivanka and the Real Estate Failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Volker and Morrison were supposed to be the Republican witnesses for the President.  Every witness so far, including Volker and Morrison have opined that the "Crowstrike theory" is a hoax and a false conspiracy theory to deflect from blaming Russia for election interference and has now basis in fact.  Russia hacked the DNC server, and the Biden firing of the prosecutor was done in accordance with stated public policy in all of the free world, at that time.
> 
> If these are the best witnesses that the President has, he's in big trouble.  It was especially delightful yesterday that when Jim Jordan attacked Lt. Col. Vindland, his response was to read his latest performance review out loud.  Trump's attack dog keeps getting his ass handed to him on a plate.  Yes, let's get the guy who "started it all" in for testimony.  I agree, but I don't think President Trump will come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> ... and still no Russian connection
Click to expand...

No NOTHING!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

OldLady said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cut and dry
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is.  The only thing Jordan failed to mention was that "none of that materialized" because Trump got caught.
Click to expand...


We cannot guess at intent on what we see. That is the whole flaw of the impeachment. They cannot prove intent, which is critical. They can only guess at it.


----------



## OldLady

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn’t an inquiry. The Dimms have already made up their minds.
> 
> Why don’t they just vote on it?
> 
> Schiff isn’t INQUIRING about anything, he is just trying to prove his side.
> 
> This is such a bizarre circus.
> 
> I love how all the witnesses give their back stories about what great Americans they are.  Who gives a shit where your parents are from?
> 
> 
> 
> schitt's gives his impression of what has been said wrong every time.  every fking time.  he lies.  He is a liar in my chamber. Arrest that mthr fker now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schiff is absolute trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> think he knows he's the butt of the joke in America nowadays
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys love attacking your oppsotion.....but Trump is the real punchline--before DC is done with him..he's going to be ground to greasy remnants...his brand in tatters and his place in history one step below McCarthy and Wallace.
> 
> Whether he is removed or not...is moot. He is toast....and it will be a cold day in hell before we elect another of his ilk...he was your one and only shot.
Click to expand...

I fear you're dreaming.  But I wish you were right.


----------



## luchitociencia

A question made at the impeachment hearing, was "if someone comes into the room wearing rain coat, rain boots..", and so forth,do you need to go and check if it is raining outside?

Well, the answer is YES, because that dude can by a crazy guy dressing that way. He might be making a joke, or in reality is raining outside. 

Nothing can be taken for granted

The ambassador solely responded that he have understood the metaphor.

However, you can't impeach a president in base of metaphors.


----------



## OldLady

AzogtheDefiler said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cut and dry
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is.  The only thing Jordan failed to mention was that "none of that materialized" because Trump got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We cannot guess at intent on what we see. That is the whole flaw of the impeachment. They cannot prove intent, which is critical. They can only guess at it.
Click to expand...

You're right.  Intent is very hard to prove.  I think Trump's actions are loud enough, but perhaps a technicality like that will save his ass in the end.  We'll have to see.


----------



## depotoo

OldLady said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn’t an inquiry. The Dimms have already made up their minds.
> 
> Why don’t they just vote on it?
> 
> Schiff isn’t INQUIRING about anything, he is just trying to prove his side.
> 
> This is such a bizarre circus.
> 
> I love how all the witnesses give their back stories about what great Americans they are.  Who gives a shit where your parents are from?
> 
> 
> 
> schitt's gives his impression of what has been said wrong every time.  every fking time.  he lies.  He is a liar in my chamber. Arrest that mthr fker now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schiff is absolute trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> think he knows he's the butt of the joke in America nowadays
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys love attacking your oppsotion.....but Trump is the real punchline--before DC is done with him..he's going to be ground to greasy remnants...his brand in tatters and his place in history one step below McCarthy and Wallace.
> 
> Whether he is removed or not...is moot. He is toast....and it will be a cold day in hell before we elect another of his ilk...he was your one and only shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fear you're dreaming.  But I wish you were right.
Click to expand...

It just has to be, it just has to be!!!!!  I don’t like him, so it just has to be!!!

lol


----------



## Billiejeens

hadit said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing more than a weeks or months long campaign commercial for the Dimocrat party, and YOU Mr and Ms taxpayer are paying for it.
> 
> 
> 
> After Benghazi and the e-mails you really have no grounds to complain.  Sondland just obliterated your fat idiot this morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He sure did, by telling us that the president explicitly stated there was to be NO quid pro quo, and thus no bribery.
Click to expand...


And that he didn't want anything other than he simply wanted the Ukraine President to do the right thing.


----------



## OldLady

depotoo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> schitt's gives his impression of what has been said wrong every time.  every fking time.  he lies.  He is a liar in my chamber. Arrest that mthr fker now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff is absolute trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> think he knows he's the butt of the joke in America nowadays
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys love attacking your oppsotion.....but Trump is the real punchline--before DC is done with him..he's going to be ground to greasy remnants...his brand in tatters and his place in history one step below McCarthy and Wallace.
> 
> Whether he is removed or not...is moot. He is toast....and it will be a cold day in hell before we elect another of his ilk...he was your one and only shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fear you're dreaming.  But I wish you were right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just has to be, it just has to be!!!!!
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

OldLady said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cut and dry
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is.  The only thing Jordan failed to mention was that "none of that materialized" because Trump got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We cannot guess at intent on what we see. That is the whole flaw of the impeachment. They cannot prove intent, which is critical. They can only guess at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right.  Intent is very hard to prove.  I think Trump's actions are loud enough, but perhaps a technicality like that will save his ass in the end.  We'll have to see.
Click to expand...


Right. If Trump states I wanted the Bidens investigated because of 2016 and how they went after me when I was a candidate. There is ZERO wrong with that. If Trump states, I wanted the Bidens investigated because Joe is running against me in 2020, that is a major flaw and he gets thrown out of office. But which is it? Trump says its the former but the Democrats state it is the latter. Impossible to prove intent and hence they cannot impeach. Democrats also lost credibility because of the whole Stormy Daniels/Avenatti, Russia Collusion, Strzok and Paige, and now this. You can only cry wolf so many times until people stop listening and may ignore the real wolf. Lastly the Democrats embarrassed themselves yet again by going after Kavanaugh without any proof and later it was revealed that the Ford was pro choice and did it for that reason.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Crepitus said:


> The desperation this waste of protoplasm is just losing desperation.  I think he may have set new records for the numbers of conspiracy theories espoused in one speech.


----------



## OldLady

AzogtheDefiler said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cut and dry
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is.  The only thing Jordan failed to mention was that "none of that materialized" because Trump got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We cannot guess at intent on what we see. That is the whole flaw of the impeachment. They cannot prove intent, which is critical. They can only guess at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right.  Intent is very hard to prove.  I think Trump's actions are loud enough, but perhaps a technicality like that will save his ass in the end.  We'll have to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right. If Trump states I wanted the Bidens investigated because of 2016 and how they went after me when I was a candidate. There is ZERO wrong with that. If Trump states, I wanted the Bidens investigated because Joe is running against me in 2020, that is a major flaw and he gets thrown out of office. But which is it? Trump says its the former but the Democrats state it is the latter. Impossible to prove intent and hence they cannot impeach. Democrats also lost credibility because of the whole Stormy Daniels/Avenatti, Russia Collusion, Strzok and Paige, and now this. You can only cry wolf so many times until people stop listening and may ignore the real wolf. Lastly the Democrats embarrassed themselves yet again by going after Kavanaugh without any proof and later it was revealed that the Ford was pro choice and did it for that reason.
Click to expand...

That's got nothing to do with what you and I were just talking about, but if it makes you feel better, I'm happy for ya.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

OldLady said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cut and dry
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is.  The only thing Jordan failed to mention was that "none of that materialized" because Trump got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We cannot guess at intent on what we see. That is the whole flaw of the impeachment. They cannot prove intent, which is critical. They can only guess at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right.  Intent is very hard to prove.  I think Trump's actions are loud enough, but perhaps a technicality like that will save his ass in the end.  We'll have to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right. If Trump states I wanted the Bidens investigated because of 2016 and how they went after me when I was a candidate. There is ZERO wrong with that. If Trump states, I wanted the Bidens investigated because Joe is running against me in 2020, that is a major flaw and he gets thrown out of office. But which is it? Trump says its the former but the Democrats state it is the latter. Impossible to prove intent and hence they cannot impeach. Democrats also lost credibility because of the whole Stormy Daniels/Avenatti, Russia Collusion, Strzok and Paige, and now this. You can only cry wolf so many times until people stop listening and may ignore the real wolf. Lastly the Democrats embarrassed themselves yet again by going after Kavanaugh without any proof and later it was revealed that the Ford was pro choice and did it for that reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's got nothing to do with what you and I were just talking about, but if it makes you feel better, I'm happy for ya.
Click to expand...


It does because proving Intent is critical.


----------



## bendog

Mac-7 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the usual denial by the Head In The Sand crowd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, yup they graduated from DEEP STATE UNIVERSITY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And again, Trump trying a quid pro quo should not have any effect on the election.  But his dragging this out, and forcing lies to cover up his idiocy, just might rehabilitate Biden in a way.  I thought Biden's worst feature was he was LIKE Trump.  Old, out of touch with those of us concerned about healthcare and educating children (JFC "busing") and with crooked children.
> 
> And the kids should never have been in issue.  Look at Carter, Ford and Reagan's kids.  So they don't own Trump Towers or control billions of investments.  Normally, president's relatives are more amusing.
> 
> Now Joe can say he won't use Bill Barr to investigate Ivanka and the Real Estate Failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Volker and Morrison were supposed to be the Republican witnesses for the President.  Every witness so far, including Volker and Morrison have opined that the "Crowstrike theory" is a hoax and a false conspiracy theory to deflect from blaming Russia for election interference and has now basis in fact.  Russia hacked the DNC server, and the Biden firing of the prosecutor was done in accordance with stated public policy in all of the free world, at that time.
> 
> If these are the best witnesses that the President has, he's in big trouble.  It was especially delightful yesterday that when Jim Jordan attacked Lt. Col. Vindland, his response was to read his latest performance review out loud.  Trump's attack dog keeps getting his ass handed to him on a plate.  Yes, let's get the guy who "started it all" in for testimony.  I agree, but I don't think President Trump will come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I think Morrison was a Bolton guy, and that makes him NOT a deep stater, but not necessarily a Trump guy either.  Bolton isn't really gonna be a help either way, and he's certainly no champion of truth.  Rather, he's a an ideologue.  He shares Trump's nationalistic views, but he's not pro-Russia, and he certainly doesn't share Trump's aim of appeasing the Sunnis for money.  Bolton folks are more a ticking time bomb that when it goes off will indiscriminately kill any innocents who happen to be nearby the "evildoers."  lol
> 
> Volker was more a republican careerist.  He lost his slot when Obama got elected.  I have no idea why.  Generally Dept of State guys just float along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see how any president can serve if everyone around him is dedicated to his downfall
> 
> America is coming apart at the seams
Click to expand...


It's more that not everyone in his admin is wiling to commit perjury or lie to congress under oath and go to the pokey for him.  They either quit or flip.  And it's not like this was unexpected.  He's trying to run the country like he did his casino building biz.


----------



## bendog

AzogtheDefiler said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is.  The only thing Jordan failed to mention was that "none of that materialized" because Trump got caught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We cannot guess at intent on what we see. That is the whole flaw of the impeachment. They cannot prove intent, which is critical. They can only guess at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right.  Intent is very hard to prove.  I think Trump's actions are loud enough, but perhaps a technicality like that will save his ass in the end.  We'll have to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right. If Trump states I wanted the Bidens investigated because of 2016 and how they went after me when I was a candidate. There is ZERO wrong with that. If Trump states, I wanted the Bidens investigated because Joe is running against me in 2020, that is a major flaw and he gets thrown out of office. But which is it? Trump says its the former but the Democrats state it is the latter. Impossible to prove intent and hence they cannot impeach. Democrats also lost credibility because of the whole Stormy Daniels/Avenatti, Russia Collusion, Strzok and Paige, and now this. You can only cry wolf so many times until people stop listening and may ignore the real wolf. Lastly the Democrats embarrassed themselves yet again by going after Kavanaugh without any proof and later it was revealed that the Ford was pro choice and did it for that reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's got nothing to do with what you and I were just talking about, but if it makes you feel better, I'm happy for ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does because proving Intent is critical.
Click to expand...

You need a different RW wingnut news site to parrot.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Biden does NOT EQUAL BURISMA.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

bendog said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> We cannot guess at intent on what we see. That is the whole flaw of the impeachment. They cannot prove intent, which is critical. They can only guess at it.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right.  Intent is very hard to prove.  I think Trump's actions are loud enough, but perhaps a technicality like that will save his ass in the end.  We'll have to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right. If Trump states I wanted the Bidens investigated because of 2016 and how they went after me when I was a candidate. There is ZERO wrong with that. If Trump states, I wanted the Bidens investigated because Joe is running against me in 2020, that is a major flaw and he gets thrown out of office. But which is it? Trump says its the former but the Democrats state it is the latter. Impossible to prove intent and hence they cannot impeach. Democrats also lost credibility because of the whole Stormy Daniels/Avenatti, Russia Collusion, Strzok and Paige, and now this. You can only cry wolf so many times until people stop listening and may ignore the real wolf. Lastly the Democrats embarrassed themselves yet again by going after Kavanaugh without any proof and later it was revealed that the Ford was pro choice and did it for that reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's got nothing to do with what you and I were just talking about, but if it makes you feel better, I'm happy for ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does because proving Intent is critical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a different RW wingnut news site to parrot.
Click to expand...


You don't know what I need, little man. You're a parasite.


----------



## Hugo Furst

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn’t an inquiry. The Dimms have already made up their minds.
> 
> Why don’t they just vote on it?
> 
> Schiff isn’t INQUIRING about anything, he is just trying to prove his side.
> 
> This is such a bizarre circus.
> 
> I love how all the witnesses give their back stories about what great Americans they are.  Who gives a shit where your parents are from?
> 
> 
> 
> schitt's gives his impression of what has been said wrong every time.  every fking time.  he lies.  He is a liar in my chamber. Arrest that mthr fker now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schiff is absolute trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> think he knows he's the butt of the joke in America nowadays
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys love attacking your oppsotion.....but Trump is the real punchline--before DC is done with him..he's going to be ground to greasy remnants...his brand in tatters and his place in history one step below McCarthy and Wallace.
> 
> Whether he is removed or not...is moot. He is toast....and it will be a cold day in hell before we elect another of his ilk...he was your one and only shot.
Click to expand...




EvilEyeFleegle said:


> .and it will be a cold day in hell before we elect another of his ilk..



11/3/20 is going to be a cold day in hell?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

bendog said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, yup they graduated from DEEP STATE UNIVERSITY!
> 
> 
> 
> And again, Trump trying a quid pro quo should not have any effect on the election.  But his dragging this out, and forcing lies to cover up his idiocy, just might rehabilitate Biden in a way.  I thought Biden's worst feature was he was LIKE Trump.  Old, out of touch with those of us concerned about healthcare and educating children (JFC "busing") and with crooked children.
> 
> And the kids should never have been in issue.  Look at Carter, Ford and Reagan's kids.  So they don't own Trump Towers or control billions of investments.  Normally, president's relatives are more amusing.
> 
> Now Joe can say he won't use Bill Barr to investigate Ivanka and the Real Estate Failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Volker and Morrison were supposed to be the Republican witnesses for the President.  Every witness so far, including Volker and Morrison have opined that the "Crowstrike theory" is a hoax and a false conspiracy theory to deflect from blaming Russia for election interference and has now basis in fact.  Russia hacked the DNC server, and the Biden firing of the prosecutor was done in accordance with stated public policy in all of the free world, at that time.
> 
> If these are the best witnesses that the President has, he's in big trouble.  It was especially delightful yesterday that when Jim Jordan attacked Lt. Col. Vindland, his response was to read his latest performance review out loud.  Trump's attack dog keeps getting his ass handed to him on a plate.  Yes, let's get the guy who "started it all" in for testimony.  I agree, but I don't think President Trump will come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I think Morrison was a Bolton guy, and that makes him NOT a deep stater, but not necessarily a Trump guy either.  Bolton isn't really gonna be a help either way, and he's certainly no champion of truth.  Rather, he's a an ideologue.  He shares Trump's nationalistic views, but he's not pro-Russia, and he certainly doesn't share Trump's aim of appeasing the Sunnis for money.  Bolton folks are more a ticking time bomb that when it goes off will indiscriminately kill any innocents who happen to be nearby the "evildoers."  lol
> 
> Volker was more a republican careerist.  He lost his slot when Obama got elected.  I have no idea why.  Generally Dept of State guys just float along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see how any president can serve if everyone around him is dedicated to his downfall
> 
> America is coming apart at the seams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's more that not everyone in his admin is wiling to commit perjury or lie to congress under oath and go to the pokey for him.  They either quit or flip.  And it's not like this was unexpected.  He's trying to run the country like he did his casino building biz.
Click to expand...


But he can spell "willing"


----------



## OKTexas

ColonelAngus said:


> Name 1 reason why Vindman shouldn’t be Court Martialed.




I think he should get a knock on his door from the FBI. He refuses to say who he talked to in the intel community, there's no proof that individual had a need to know about the call. And these stupid assed congress critters didn't ask that question.

.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Wow, this Sewell bitch is badgering the fuck out of Sondland.


----------



## WEATHER53

There are no witnesses and no evidence but Dems “feel” something is awry so the shits show witch hunt farce continues.


----------



## Papageorgio

What kind of investigation will the Senate open up when it comes to trying Trump? Will they expand the investigation into Biden, his son and other Democrats? This maybe a can that the Democrats really don’t want to open and let Republicans run with.


----------



## OKTexas

IM2 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I guess the Republicans were either too stupid to do something about it or just didn't fucking care, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love those arguments.  Hillary is still guilty even though repubs had 2 years of full control and she didn’t get locked up.  The right is delusional...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question has been, what really did Trump do differently from what the Hillary Haters complain Hillary did?  (And I'm pretty sick of Hillary post 2008 behavior)
> 
> Hillary said "you want to contact the SoS for a meeting, you have to donate to my charity."  Trump said "you want me to recoginize your govt and help you stop Russian aggression in your country, you have to help me cook up evidence to destroy my persona enemy"
> 
> To me that's the entire point of the dems impeachment strategy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with Clinton is there were several investigations and they all proved nothing. The republicans just kept on repeating investigations until the end of the 2016 election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary took money for meetings but the money went to her "charity."  The gop didn't prove "illegal," but they proved she was crooked.
> 
> And Trump isn't going to jail or being kicked out of office.  But he's a pig of a person morally and he's a crook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that was proven, and Hillary stepped out of the Foundation while she was secretary of state. Now I think you fail to realize that her husband was a former president. He had big fundraiser clout without her being secretary of state. He had relationships with leaders in all areas on a world wide basis. He did not have to use the secretary of state.
Click to expand...



Yet once she lost the election, fund raising dried up and much of the foundation was shut down. Where'd all this independent fund raising clout go?

.


----------



## luchitociencia

To the question about who will benefit with the investigation on Hunter Biden, the answer is clear: We The People.

The ambassador does not represent the president, an ambassador represents the United States of America wherever he goes.

Sadly, this ambassador didn't get whom is he working for. Any investigation of corruption where politicians and their families might be involved, that is a concern for all Americans.


----------



## Dragonlady

ColonelAngus said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> schitt's gives his impression of what has been said wrong every time.  every fking time.  he lies.  He is a liar in my chamber. Arrest that mthr fker now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff is absolute trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's a traitor. and should be arrested immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about when he read that fake version of the phone call on the floor on Congress? Holy shit, I just couldn’t believe it. He should have been made to resign immediately at a minimum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. It just shows how politicians know they can lie and not be held accountable by their own.  Remember Harry Reid lyingmon the floor, too?
> Harry Reid Admits He Lies On The Senate Floor | National Review
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pubs should just start doing the same shit.
Click to expand...


Republicans started doing that when Clinton was elected.  They're still doing it.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Papageorgio said:


> What kind of investigation will the Senate open up when it comes to trying Trump? Will they expand the investigation into Biden, his son and other Democrats? This maybe a can that the Democrats really don’t want to open and let Republicans run with.



Open it.


----------



## Mac-7

Aldo Raine said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the usual denial by the Head In The Sand crowd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, yup they graduated from DEEP STATE UNIVERSITY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And again, Trump trying a quid pro quo should not have any effect on the election.  But his dragging this out, and forcing lies to cover up his idiocy, just might rehabilitate Biden in a way.  I thought Biden's worst feature was he was LIKE Trump.  Old, out of touch with those of us concerned about healthcare and educating children (JFC "busing") and with crooked children.
> 
> And the kids should never have been in issue.  Look at Carter, Ford and Reagan's kids.  So they don't own Trump Towers or control billions of investments.  Normally, president's relatives are more amusing.
> 
> Now Joe can say he won't use Bill Barr to investigate Ivanka and the Real Estate Failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Volker and Morrison were supposed to be the Republican witnesses for the President.  Every witness so far, including Volker and Morrison have opined that the "Crowstrike theory" is a hoax and a false conspiracy theory to deflect from blaming Russia for election interference and has now basis in fact.  Russia hacked the DNC server, and the Biden firing of the prosecutor was done in accordance with stated public policy in all of the free world, at that time.
> 
> If these are the best witnesses that the President has, he's in big trouble.  It was especially delightful yesterday that when Jim Jordan attacked Lt. Col. Vindland, his response was to read his latest performance review out loud.  Trump's attack dog keeps getting his ass handed to him on a plate.  Yes, let's get the guy who "started it all" in for testimony.  I agree, but I don't think President Trump will come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump needs no witnesses
> 
> The transcript reveals no impeachable offense
> 
> So the Donald is already holding a pat hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except it is not a transcript,  it is Tramps summary of the call.  Tramp refuses to release the call off of a top secret server it was wrongly stored on.  Why is that?
Click to expand...

Its not trumps transcript

Its the official transcript compiled by officials within the administration


----------



## froggy

The Democrats are struggling desperately they know the outcome and see how the public are going to respond to their stupidity


----------



## Mac-7

bendog said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, yup they graduated from DEEP STATE UNIVERSITY!
> 
> 
> 
> And again, Trump trying a quid pro quo should not have any effect on the election.  But his dragging this out, and forcing lies to cover up his idiocy, just might rehabilitate Biden in a way.  I thought Biden's worst feature was he was LIKE Trump.  Old, out of touch with those of us concerned about healthcare and educating children (JFC "busing") and with crooked children.
> 
> And the kids should never have been in issue.  Look at Carter, Ford and Reagan's kids.  So they don't own Trump Towers or control billions of investments.  Normally, president's relatives are more amusing.
> 
> Now Joe can say he won't use Bill Barr to investigate Ivanka and the Real Estate Failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Biden is Trashed.  A Hairy Man Butt Loving, Bunghole Licking, Jizz Drinking Effeminate failure of a Mayor is leading him in the polls.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This whole thing was devised by Dem rivals to get 2 birds with 1 stone.  Done to get Biden out of the race knowing this would come up in the primaries if it got that far.  This is one of the reasons Obama didn't endorse him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats have been yammering about impeachment since the very day trump took office
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As was the gop when it appeared Hill would win.
> 
> The question is how does it get turned down a notch
Click to expand...

Thats fake news

The dems and only dems have declared war on our election process


----------



## Rustic

AzogtheDefiler said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is.  The only thing Jordan failed to mention was that "none of that materialized" because Trump got caught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We cannot guess at intent on what we see. That is the whole flaw of the impeachment. They cannot prove intent, which is critical. They can only guess at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right.  Intent is very hard to prove.  I think Trump's actions are loud enough, but perhaps a technicality like that will save his ass in the end.  We'll have to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right. If Trump states I wanted the Bidens investigated because of 2016 and how they went after me when I was a candidate. There is ZERO wrong with that. If Trump states, I wanted the Bidens investigated because Joe is running against me in 2020, that is a major flaw and he gets thrown out of office. But which is it? Trump says its the former but the Democrats state it is the latter. Impossible to prove intent and hence they cannot impeach. Democrats also lost credibility because of the whole Stormy Daniels/Avenatti, Russia Collusion, Strzok and Paige, and now this. You can only cry wolf so many times until people stop listening and may ignore the real wolf. Lastly the Democrats embarrassed themselves yet again by going after Kavanaugh without any proof and later it was revealed that the Ford was pro choice and did it for that reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's got nothing to do with what you and I were just talking about, but if it makes you feel better, I'm happy for ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does because proving Intent is critical.
Click to expand...

Yep,
Hearsay and someone’s word against another person’s word is all they have... 


... and still no Russian connection


----------



## froggy

Schiffs summary of today's evidence is Sondlands assumptions olny. Admitted by Sondland himself


----------



## bendog

Mac-7 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again, Trump trying a quid pro quo should not have any effect on the election.  But his dragging this out, and forcing lies to cover up his idiocy, just might rehabilitate Biden in a way.  I thought Biden's worst feature was he was LIKE Trump.  Old, out of touch with those of us concerned about healthcare and educating children (JFC "busing") and with crooked children.
> 
> And the kids should never have been in issue.  Look at Carter, Ford and Reagan's kids.  So they don't own Trump Towers or control billions of investments.  Normally, president's relatives are more amusing.
> 
> Now Joe can say he won't use Bill Barr to investigate Ivanka and the Real Estate Failure.
> 
> 
> 
> *Biden is Trashed.  A Hairy Man Butt Loving, Bunghole Licking, Jizz Drinking Effeminate failure of a Mayor is leading him in the polls.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This whole thing was devised by Dem rivals to get 2 birds with 1 stone.  Done to get Biden out of the race knowing this would come up in the primaries if it got that far.  This is one of the reasons Obama didn't endorse him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats have been yammering about impeachment since the very day trump took office
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As was the gop when it appeared Hill would win.
> 
> The question is how does it get turned down a notch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats fake news
> 
> The dems and only dems have declared war on our election process
Click to expand...

of course it is.  Go back to Trump news, my friend


----------



## Mac-7

AzogtheDefiler said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again, Trump trying a quid pro quo should not have any effect on the election.  But his dragging this out, and forcing lies to cover up his idiocy, just might rehabilitate Biden in a way.  I thought Biden's worst feature was he was LIKE Trump.  Old, out of touch with those of us concerned about healthcare and educating children (JFC "busing") and with crooked children.
> 
> And the kids should never have been in issue.  Look at Carter, Ford and Reagan's kids.  So they don't own Trump Towers or control billions of investments.  Normally, president's relatives are more amusing.
> 
> Now Joe can say he won't use Bill Barr to investigate Ivanka and the Real Estate Failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volker and Morrison were supposed to be the Republican witnesses for the President.  Every witness so far, including Volker and Morrison have opined that the "Crowstrike theory" is a hoax and a false conspiracy theory to deflect from blaming Russia for election interference and has now basis in fact.  Russia hacked the DNC server, and the Biden firing of the prosecutor was done in accordance with stated public policy in all of the free world, at that time.
> 
> If these are the best witnesses that the President has, he's in big trouble.  It was especially delightful yesterday that when Jim Jordan attacked Lt. Col. Vindland, his response was to read his latest performance review out loud.  Trump's attack dog keeps getting his ass handed to him on a plate.  Yes, let's get the guy who "started it all" in for testimony.  I agree, but I don't think President Trump will come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I think Morrison was a Bolton guy, and that makes him NOT a deep stater, but not necessarily a Trump guy either.  Bolton isn't really gonna be a help either way, and he's certainly no champion of truth.  Rather, he's a an ideologue.  He shares Trump's nationalistic views, but he's not pro-Russia, and he certainly doesn't share Trump's aim of appeasing the Sunnis for money.  Bolton folks are more a ticking time bomb that when it goes off will indiscriminately kill any innocents who happen to be nearby the "evildoers."  lol
> 
> Volker was more a republican careerist.  He lost his slot when Obama got elected.  I have no idea why.  Generally Dept of State guys just float along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see how any president can serve if everyone around him is dedicated to his downfall
> 
> America is coming apart at the seams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's more that not everyone in his admin is wiling to commit perjury or lie to congress under oath and go to the pokey for him.  They either quit or flip.  And it's not like this was unexpected.  He's trying to run the country like he did his casino building biz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But he can spell "willing"
Click to expand...

How could we survive without the Spelling Nazi’s?


----------



## Mac-7

bendog said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, yup they graduated from DEEP STATE UNIVERSITY!
> 
> 
> 
> And again, Trump trying a quid pro quo should not have any effect on the election.  But his dragging this out, and forcing lies to cover up his idiocy, just might rehabilitate Biden in a way.  I thought Biden's worst feature was he was LIKE Trump.  Old, out of touch with those of us concerned about healthcare and educating children (JFC "busing") and with crooked children.
> 
> And the kids should never have been in issue.  Look at Carter, Ford and Reagan's kids.  So they don't own Trump Towers or control billions of investments.  Normally, president's relatives are more amusing.
> 
> Now Joe can say he won't use Bill Barr to investigate Ivanka and the Real Estate Failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Volker and Morrison were supposed to be the Republican witnesses for the President.  Every witness so far, including Volker and Morrison have opined that the "Crowstrike theory" is a hoax and a false conspiracy theory to deflect from blaming Russia for election interference and has now basis in fact.  Russia hacked the DNC server, and the Biden firing of the prosecutor was done in accordance with stated public policy in all of the free world, at that time.
> 
> If these are the best witnesses that the President has, he's in big trouble.  It was especially delightful yesterday that when Jim Jordan attacked Lt. Col. Vindland, his response was to read his latest performance review out loud.  Trump's attack dog keeps getting his ass handed to him on a plate.  Yes, let's get the guy who "started it all" in for testimony.  I agree, but I don't think President Trump will come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I think Morrison was a Bolton guy, and that makes him NOT a deep stater, but not necessarily a Trump guy either.  Bolton isn't really gonna be a help either way, and he's certainly no champion of truth.  Rather, he's a an ideologue.  He shares Trump's nationalistic views, but he's not pro-Russia, and he certainly doesn't share Trump's aim of appeasing the Sunnis for money.  Bolton folks are more a ticking time bomb that when it goes off will indiscriminately kill any innocents who happen to be nearby the "evildoers."  lol
> 
> Volker was more a republican careerist.  He lost his slot when Obama got elected.  I have no idea why.  Generally Dept of State guys just float along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see how any president can serve if everyone around him is dedicated to his downfall
> 
> America is coming apart at the seams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's more that not everyone in his admin is wiling to commit perjury or lie to congress under oath and go to the pokey for him.  They either quit or flip.  And it's not like this was unexpected.  He's trying to run the country like he did his casino building biz.
Click to expand...

Trump did nothing wrong 

Deep Staters think they should run the country not the duly elected president


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Nunes gave a bizarre performance. He seemed to be making the case that Biden was a bad egg and worth investigating. Begs the question of why he hasnt done so.
He also failed to make the link between Biden being Lucifer and the quid pro quo. Do they not get it or are they just running cover ?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

OKTexas said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong.
> 
> *Office of the Inspector General of the Intelligence Community’s Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints*
> 
> (September 30, 2019) The Office of the Inspector General of the Intelligence Community (ICIG) processes complaints or information with respect to alleged urgent concerns in accordance with the Intelligence Community Whistleblower Protection Act (ICWPA) and the ICIG’s authorizing statute. * With respect to the whistleblower complaint received by the ICIG on August 12, 2019, the ICIG processed and reviewed the complaint in accordance with the law. *
> 
> https://www.dni.gov/files/ICIG/Documents/News/ICIG News/2019/September 30 - Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints/ICIG Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should have read a bit further, from your link. My B/U
> 
> The law also required that the Complainant provide a complaint or information with respect to an “urgent concern,” which is defined, in relevant part, as: “*A serious or flagrant problem, abuse, violation of the law or Executive order, or deficiency relating to the funding, administration, or operation of an intelligence activity within the responsibility and authority of the Director of National Intelligence involving classified information, but does not include differences of opinions concerning public policy matters.” Id. § 3033(k)(5)(G)(i). *The Inspector General of the Intelligence Community determined that the Complainant alleged information with respect to such an alleged urgent concern.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the WB went to congress with an urgent concern after his complaint was going to get buried.  when he/she did that - they were then instructed to go to the IG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I just proved, the ICIG has no jurisdiction. So this so called WB isn't really a WB. is he? He has no claim to remain anonymous because he took his "concern" to the wrong place. My question now is, if Vidman violated the espionage act by reading in someone, about the call, who didn't have a need to know.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if he was a whistleblower, the whistleblower act does not guarantee anonymity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True, but he was not a legitimate WB, period, end of story. He has no protections. shitt is just trying to hid his staffs involvement and  coordination with the spy.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I think what it's really about is he (or she) would be dragged into the Senate to answer questions Schiff don't want asked, such as, who did he go to first with his complaint?  Who authored his complaint, because anybody that read it stated it was done by a legal professional and not the whistleblower.  Did he ever discuss the situation personally with Schiff?  Is this an anti-trumper?  

Schiff is not worried about protecting the whistleblower, he's worried about protecting himself.


----------



## Nostra

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff issued all subpoenas, not the Republicans.
> 
> And if you want to call someone "stupid", you should at least be able to spell subpoena, Dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff issued some at the R's request...speaking of spelling....*can you spell....ingenuous? *Stupidity is not about spelling..it's about clinging to a false position---despite evidence to the contrary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I can spell "ingenious", apparently you can't, Dummy.
> 
> And no, Schiff has called HIS witnesses.  No a single Rep witness so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROTFLMAO! Ingenuous....look it up..your picture is prominent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *ingenious*
> 
> Also found in: Thesaurus, Legal, Wikipedia.
> *ingenious*
> characterized by cleverness or originality of invention or construction: an ingenious device; brilliant; resourceful
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You unqualified idiot..there is no r in the word i gave you..look..and learn:
> 
> ingenuous - definition and meaning
> 
> I used in in the naive form..as in you pretending to not know what is going on.....
Click to expand...

There is no r in the word I used either, Dummy.

You tried to use a word to describe me.  Ingenious describes me.  Ingenuous describes YOU.  Glad I could clear this up for ya, Simpleton.


----------



## luchitociencia

Main failure from Democrats.

In the conversations, president Trump mentioned "Hunter Biden", and every time the president says the name "Biden" is not about the Democrat candidate but about the son HUNTER BIDEN, WHO IS NOT RUNNING AS A CANDIDATE, and is not running against president Trump.

It happens to be Hunter Biden is son of a Democrat candidate, but no one is against Biden the candidate but the investigation has been always about the possible corruption where Hunter Biden is involved.

Case closed.


----------



## WEATHER53

I think I am wrong but had Biden even declared his candidacy when the phone call occurred?


----------



## jc456

bendog said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, yup they graduated from DEEP STATE UNIVERSITY!
> 
> 
> 
> And again, Trump trying a quid pro quo should not have any effect on the election.  But his dragging this out, and forcing lies to cover up his idiocy, just might rehabilitate Biden in a way.  I thought Biden's worst feature was he was LIKE Trump.  Old, out of touch with those of us concerned about healthcare and educating children (JFC "busing") and with crooked children.
> 
> And the kids should never have been in issue.  Look at Carter, Ford and Reagan's kids.  So they don't own Trump Towers or control billions of investments.  Normally, president's relatives are more amusing.
> 
> Now Joe can say he won't use Bill Barr to investigate Ivanka and the Real Estate Failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Volker and Morrison were supposed to be the Republican witnesses for the President.  Every witness so far, including Volker and Morrison have opined that the "Crowstrike theory" is a hoax and a false conspiracy theory to deflect from blaming Russia for election interference and has now basis in fact.  Russia hacked the DNC server, and the Biden firing of the prosecutor was done in accordance with stated public policy in all of the free world, at that time.
> 
> If these are the best witnesses that the President has, he's in big trouble.  It was especially delightful yesterday that when Jim Jordan attacked Lt. Col. Vindland, his response was to read his latest performance review out loud.  Trump's attack dog keeps getting his ass handed to him on a plate.  Yes, let's get the guy who "started it all" in for testimony.  I agree, but I don't think President Trump will come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I think Morrison was a Bolton guy, and that makes him NOT a deep stater, but not necessarily a Trump guy either.  Bolton isn't really gonna be a help either way, and he's certainly no champion of truth.  Rather, he's a an ideologue.  He shares Trump's nationalistic views, but he's not pro-Russia, and he certainly doesn't share Trump's aim of appeasing the Sunnis for money.  Bolton folks are more a ticking time bomb that when it goes off will indiscriminately kill any innocents who happen to be nearby the "evildoers."  lol
> 
> Volker was more a republican careerist.  He lost his slot when Obama got elected.  I have no idea why.  Generally Dept of State guys just float along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see how any president can serve if everyone around him is dedicated to his downfall
> 
> America is coming apart at the seams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's more that not everyone in his admin is wiling to commit perjury or lie to congress under oath and go to the pokey for him.  They either quit or flip.  And it's not like this was unexpected.  He's trying to run the country like he did his casino building biz.
Click to expand...

and he was voted in to do so.  so suck it up.  63 million said fk you all.


----------



## jc456

OKTexas said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name 1 reason why Vindman shouldn’t be Court Martialed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he should get a knock on his door from the FBI. He refuses to say who he talked to in the intel community, there's no proof that individual had a need to know about the call. And these stupid assed congress critters didn't ask that question.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Nunez did three or four times.  And then got interrupted. After Vindman stated he had no idea who the whistleblower was, but wouldn't give the name of the CIA guy he spoke to for fear it was him and supposedly no one knows.  so what the fk does that mean other than they all think we ain't got brains.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

jc456 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again, Trump trying a quid pro quo should not have any effect on the election.  But his dragging this out, and forcing lies to cover up his idiocy, just might rehabilitate Biden in a way.  I thought Biden's worst feature was he was LIKE Trump.  Old, out of touch with those of us concerned about healthcare and educating children (JFC "busing") and with crooked children.
> 
> And the kids should never have been in issue.  Look at Carter, Ford and Reagan's kids.  So they don't own Trump Towers or control billions of investments.  Normally, president's relatives are more amusing.
> 
> Now Joe can say he won't use Bill Barr to investigate Ivanka and the Real Estate Failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volker and Morrison were supposed to be the Republican witnesses for the President.  Every witness so far, including Volker and Morrison have opined that the "Crowstrike theory" is a hoax and a false conspiracy theory to deflect from blaming Russia for election interference and has now basis in fact.  Russia hacked the DNC server, and the Biden firing of the prosecutor was done in accordance with stated public policy in all of the free world, at that time.
> 
> If these are the best witnesses that the President has, he's in big trouble.  It was especially delightful yesterday that when Jim Jordan attacked Lt. Col. Vindland, his response was to read his latest performance review out loud.  Trump's attack dog keeps getting his ass handed to him on a plate.  Yes, let's get the guy who "started it all" in for testimony.  I agree, but I don't think President Trump will come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I think Morrison was a Bolton guy, and that makes him NOT a deep stater, but not necessarily a Trump guy either.  Bolton isn't really gonna be a help either way, and he's certainly no champion of truth.  Rather, he's a an ideologue.  He shares Trump's nationalistic views, but he's not pro-Russia, and he certainly doesn't share Trump's aim of appeasing the Sunnis for money.  Bolton folks are more a ticking time bomb that when it goes off will indiscriminately kill any innocents who happen to be nearby the "evildoers."  lol
> 
> Volker was more a republican careerist.  He lost his slot when Obama got elected.  I have no idea why.  Generally Dept of State guys just float along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see how any president can serve if everyone around him is dedicated to his downfall
> 
> America is coming apart at the seams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's more that not everyone in his admin is wiling to commit perjury or lie to congress under oath and go to the pokey for him.  They either quit or flip.  And it's not like this was unexpected.  He's trying to run the country like he did his casino building biz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and he was voted in to do so.  so suck it up.  63 million said fk you all.
Click to expand...



So you think those people elected him to bankrupt the country, like he did his casinos?

"Trump has filed for business bankruptcy four times: the Trump Taj Mahal in 1991, Trump Plaza Hotel in 1992, Trump Hotels and Casinos Resorts in 2004 and Trump Entertainment Resorts in 2009. Each time, the bankruptcy was a Chapter 11 filing."""
Examining Donald Trump’s Chapter 11 Bankruptcies | ABI

And just so you know, 65,853,625 said fuck YOU to DONALD.
Presidential Election Results


----------



## WEATHER53

jc456 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again, Trump trying a quid pro quo should not have any effect on the election.  But his dragging this out, and forcing lies to cover up his idiocy, just might rehabilitate Biden in a way.  I thought Biden's worst feature was he was LIKE Trump.  Old, out of touch with those of us concerned about healthcare and educating children (JFC "busing") and with crooked children.
> 
> And the kids should never have been in issue.  Look at Carter, Ford and Reagan's kids.  So they don't own Trump Towers or control billions of investments.  Normally, president's relatives are more amusing.
> 
> Now Joe can say he won't use Bill Barr to investigate Ivanka and the Real Estate Failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volker and Morrison were supposed to be the Republican witnesses for the President.  Every witness so far, including Volker and Morrison have opined that the "Crowstrike theory" is a hoax and a false conspiracy theory to deflect from blaming Russia for election interference and has now basis in fact.  Russia hacked the DNC server, and the Biden firing of the prosecutor was done in accordance with stated public policy in all of the free world, at that time.
> 
> If these are the best witnesses that the President has, he's in big trouble.  It was especially delightful yesterday that when Jim Jordan attacked Lt. Col. Vindland, his response was to read his latest performance review out loud.  Trump's attack dog keeps getting his ass handed to him on a plate.  Yes, let's get the guy who "started it all" in for testimony.  I agree, but I don't think President Trump will come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I think Morrison was a Bolton guy, and that makes him NOT a deep stater, but not necessarily a Trump guy either.  Bolton isn't really gonna be a help either way, and he's certainly no champion of truth.  Rather, he's a an ideologue.  He shares Trump's nationalistic views, but he's not pro-Russia, and he certainly doesn't share Trump's aim of appeasing the Sunnis for money.  Bolton folks are more a ticking time bomb that when it goes off will indiscriminately kill any innocents who happen to be nearby the "evildoers."  lol
> 
> Volker was more a republican careerist.  He lost his slot when Obama got elected.  I have no idea why.  Generally Dept of State guys just float along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see how any president can serve if everyone around him is dedicated to his downfall
> 
> America is coming apart at the seams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's more that not everyone in his admin is wiling to commit perjury or lie to congress under oath and go to the pokey for him.  They either quit or flip.  And it's not like this was unexpected.  He's trying to run the country like he did his casino building biz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and he was voted in to do so.  so suck it up.  63 million said fk you all.
Click to expand...

Hillary got a lot of votes also and that is the ONE fact that liberals can hang onto.
However, approx 270 elected officials who are from one half of one half branch of the government  should not be able to interfere nor impinge upon the votes of 63 million Americans.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

WEATHER53 said:


> I think I am wrong but had Biden even declared his candidacy when the phone call occurred?



Biden announced his candidacy in April which is long before the call.


----------



## WEATHER53

Blaine Sweeter said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Volker and Morrison were supposed to be the Republican witnesses for the President.  Every witness so far, including Volker and Morrison have opined that the "Crowstrike theory" is a hoax and a false conspiracy theory to deflect from blaming Russia for election interference and has now basis in fact.  Russia hacked the DNC server, and the Biden firing of the prosecutor was done in accordance with stated public policy in all of the free world, at that time.
> 
> If these are the best witnesses that the President has, he's in big trouble.  It was especially delightful yesterday that when Jim Jordan attacked Lt. Col. Vindland, his response was to read his latest performance review out loud.  Trump's attack dog keeps getting his ass handed to him on a plate.  Yes, let's get the guy who "started it all" in for testimony.  I agree, but I don't think President Trump will come.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think Morrison was a Bolton guy, and that makes him NOT a deep stater, but not necessarily a Trump guy either.  Bolton isn't really gonna be a help either way, and he's certainly no champion of truth.  Rather, he's a an ideologue.  He shares Trump's nationalistic views, but he's not pro-Russia, and he certainly doesn't share Trump's aim of appeasing the Sunnis for money.  Bolton folks are more a ticking time bomb that when it goes off will indiscriminately kill any innocents who happen to be nearby the "evildoers."  lol
> 
> Volker was more a republican careerist.  He lost his slot when Obama got elected.  I have no idea why.  Generally Dept of State guys just float along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see how any president can serve if everyone around him is dedicated to his downfall
> 
> America is coming apart at the seams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's more that not everyone in his admin is wiling to commit perjury or lie to congress under oath and go to the pokey for him.  They either quit or flip.  And it's not like this was unexpected.  He's trying to run the country like he did his casino building biz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and he was voted in to do so.  so suck it up.  63 million said fk you all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you think those people elected him to bankrupt the country, like he did his casinos?
> 
> "Trump has filed for business bankruptcy four times: the Trump Taj Mahal in 1991, Trump Plaza Hotel in 1992, Trump Hotels and Casinos Resorts in 2004 and Trump Entertainment Resorts in 2009. Each time, the bankruptcy was a Chapter 11 filing."""
> Examining Donald Trump’s Chapter 11 Bankruptcies | ABI
> 
> And just so you know, 65,853,625 said fuck YOU to DONALD.
> Presidential Election Results
Click to expand...

4/5 bankruptcies  out  of 500 ventures, Fact.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Blaine Sweeter said:


> "Trump has filed for business bankruptcy four times: the Trump Taj Mahal in 1991, Trump Plaza Hotel in 1992, Trump Hotels and Casinos Resorts in 2004 and Trump Entertainment Resorts in 2009. Each time, the bankruptcy was a Chapter 11 filing."""



Actually a pretty good record given the fact Trump owned or operated over 500 companies in his career.


----------



## Rustic

Crepitus said:


> The desperation this waste of protoplasm is just losing desperation.  I think he may have set new records for the numbers of conspiracy theories espoused in one speech.


----------



## WEATHER53

Ray From Cleveland said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am wrong but had Biden even declared his candidacy when the phone call occurred?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden announced his candidacy in April which is long before the call.
Click to expand...

I thought so and thanks although if it’s April to July same year that’s just 3 months so no real traction gained to determine if Biden was The serious contender.
Next question is what office is Hunter Biden running for as he and not Joe seem to be the focus of any inquiry.


----------



## jc456

Blaine Sweeter said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Volker and Morrison were supposed to be the Republican witnesses for the President.  Every witness so far, including Volker and Morrison have opined that the "Crowstrike theory" is a hoax and a false conspiracy theory to deflect from blaming Russia for election interference and has now basis in fact.  Russia hacked the DNC server, and the Biden firing of the prosecutor was done in accordance with stated public policy in all of the free world, at that time.
> 
> If these are the best witnesses that the President has, he's in big trouble.  It was especially delightful yesterday that when Jim Jordan attacked Lt. Col. Vindland, his response was to read his latest performance review out loud.  Trump's attack dog keeps getting his ass handed to him on a plate.  Yes, let's get the guy who "started it all" in for testimony.  I agree, but I don't think President Trump will come.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think Morrison was a Bolton guy, and that makes him NOT a deep stater, but not necessarily a Trump guy either.  Bolton isn't really gonna be a help either way, and he's certainly no champion of truth.  Rather, he's a an ideologue.  He shares Trump's nationalistic views, but he's not pro-Russia, and he certainly doesn't share Trump's aim of appeasing the Sunnis for money.  Bolton folks are more a ticking time bomb that when it goes off will indiscriminately kill any innocents who happen to be nearby the "evildoers."  lol
> 
> Volker was more a republican careerist.  He lost his slot when Obama got elected.  I have no idea why.  Generally Dept of State guys just float along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see how any president can serve if everyone around him is dedicated to his downfall
> 
> America is coming apart at the seams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's more that not everyone in his admin is wiling to commit perjury or lie to congress under oath and go to the pokey for him.  They either quit or flip.  And it's not like this was unexpected.  He's trying to run the country like he did his casino building biz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and he was voted in to do so.  so suck it up.  63 million said fk you all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you think those people elected him to bankrupt the country, like he did his casinos?
> 
> "Trump has filed for business bankruptcy four times: the Trump Taj Mahal in 1991, Trump Plaza Hotel in 1992, Trump Hotels and Casinos Resorts in 2004 and Trump Entertainment Resorts in 2009. Each time, the bankruptcy was a Chapter 11 filing."""
> Examining Donald Trump’s Chapter 11 Bankruptcies | ABI
> 
> And just so you know, 65,853,625 said fuck YOU to DONALD.
> Presidential Election Results
Click to expand...

why does it matter why they elected him, isn't that their right?  BTW, have you seen the economy?  are truly that fking stupid?  sorry rhetorical. why do you wish to remove their votes and rights? who the fk do you think you are anyway?  Please I'm fking all ears to hear your bullshit.


----------



## jc456

WEATHER53 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Volker and Morrison were supposed to be the Republican witnesses for the President.  Every witness so far, including Volker and Morrison have opined that the "Crowstrike theory" is a hoax and a false conspiracy theory to deflect from blaming Russia for election interference and has now basis in fact.  Russia hacked the DNC server, and the Biden firing of the prosecutor was done in accordance with stated public policy in all of the free world, at that time.
> 
> If these are the best witnesses that the President has, he's in big trouble.  It was especially delightful yesterday that when Jim Jordan attacked Lt. Col. Vindland, his response was to read his latest performance review out loud.  Trump's attack dog keeps getting his ass handed to him on a plate.  Yes, let's get the guy who "started it all" in for testimony.  I agree, but I don't think President Trump will come.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think Morrison was a Bolton guy, and that makes him NOT a deep stater, but not necessarily a Trump guy either.  Bolton isn't really gonna be a help either way, and he's certainly no champion of truth.  Rather, he's a an ideologue.  He shares Trump's nationalistic views, but he's not pro-Russia, and he certainly doesn't share Trump's aim of appeasing the Sunnis for money.  Bolton folks are more a ticking time bomb that when it goes off will indiscriminately kill any innocents who happen to be nearby the "evildoers."  lol
> 
> Volker was more a republican careerist.  He lost his slot when Obama got elected.  I have no idea why.  Generally Dept of State guys just float along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see how any president can serve if everyone around him is dedicated to his downfall
> 
> America is coming apart at the seams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's more that not everyone in his admin is wiling to commit perjury or lie to congress under oath and go to the pokey for him.  They either quit or flip.  And it's not like this was unexpected.  He's trying to run the country like he did his casino building biz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and he was voted in to do so.  so suck it up.  63 million said fk you all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary got a lot of votes also and that is the ONE fact that liberals can hang onto.
> However, approx 270 elected officials who are from one half of one half branch of the government  should not be able to interfere nor impinge upon the votes of 63 million Americans.
Click to expand...

I actually don't care how many votes hitlery got.  63 million voted for trump and that is the discussion.  fk them and their butt hurt asses.


----------



## jc456

WEATHER53 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am wrong but had Biden even declared his candidacy when the phone call occurred?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden announced his candidacy in April which is long before the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought so and thanks although if it’s April to July same year that’s just 3 months so no real traction gained to determine if Biden was The serious contender.
> Next question is what office is Hunter Biden running for as he and not Joe seem to be the focus of any inquiry.
Click to expand...

well first off, Biden isn't running against trump, he is running against demofks.  trump isn't one of them anymore.  he's president.  so biden isn't his opponent.  that is a fking flat ass lie.

Give me the law trump broke discussing biden.


----------



## OKTexas

Ray From Cleveland said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should have read a bit further, from your link. My B/U
> 
> The law also required that the Complainant provide a complaint or information with respect to an “urgent concern,” which is defined, in relevant part, as: “*A serious or flagrant problem, abuse, violation of the law or Executive order, or deficiency relating to the funding, administration, or operation of an intelligence activity within the responsibility and authority of the Director of National Intelligence involving classified information, but does not include differences of opinions concerning public policy matters.” Id. § 3033(k)(5)(G)(i). *The Inspector General of the Intelligence Community determined that the Complainant alleged information with respect to such an alleged urgent concern.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the WB went to congress with an urgent concern after his complaint was going to get buried.  when he/she did that - they were then instructed to go to the IG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I just proved, the ICIG has no jurisdiction. So this so called WB isn't really a WB. is he? He has no claim to remain anonymous because he took his "concern" to the wrong place. My question now is, if Vidman violated the espionage act by reading in someone, about the call, who didn't have a need to know.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if he was a whistleblower, the whistleblower act does not guarantee anonymity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True, but he was not a legitimate WB, period, end of story. He has no protections. shitt is just trying to hid his staffs involvement and  coordination with the spy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think what it's really about is he (or she) would be dragged into the Senate to answer questions Schiff don't want asked, such as, who did he go to first with his complaint?  Who authored his complaint, because anybody that read it stated it was done by a legal professional and not the whistleblower.  Did he ever discuss the situation personally with Schiff?  Is this an anti-trumper?
> 
> Schiff is not worried about protecting the whistleblower, he's worried about protecting himself.
Click to expand...



Damn, I could swear that's what I just said. But I want to know if the individual Vidman leaked to, about the call, in the intel community had a legitimate need to know. If not Vidman violated protections of classified information, and possibly the espionage act. The FBI needs to look into that aspect of his testimony.

.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

OKTexas said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> the WB went to congress with an urgent concern after his complaint was going to get buried.  when he/she did that - they were then instructed to go to the IG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just proved, the ICIG has no jurisdiction. So this so called WB isn't really a WB. is he? He has no claim to remain anonymous because he took his "concern" to the wrong place. My question now is, if Vidman violated the espionage act by reading in someone, about the call, who didn't have a need to know.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if he was a whistleblower, the whistleblower act does not guarantee anonymity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True, but he was not a legitimate WB, period, end of story. He has no protections. shitt is just trying to hid his staffs involvement and  coordination with the spy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think what it's really about is he (or she) would be dragged into the Senate to answer questions Schiff don't want asked, such as, who did he go to first with his complaint?  Who authored his complaint, because anybody that read it stated it was done by a legal professional and not the whistleblower.  Did he ever discuss the situation personally with Schiff?  Is this an anti-trumper?
> 
> Schiff is not worried about protecting the whistleblower, he's worried about protecting himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I could swear that's what I just said. But I want to know if the individual Vidman leaked to, about the call, in the intel community had a legitimate need to know. If not Vidman violated protections of classified information, and possibly the espionage act. The FBI needs to look into that aspect of his testimony.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

But that's not going to happen, so we will file that with the other trump cultist delusions:

*FLUSH*


----------



## jc456

OKTexas said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> the WB went to congress with an urgent concern after his complaint was going to get buried.  when he/she did that - they were then instructed to go to the IG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just proved, the ICIG has no jurisdiction. So this so called WB isn't really a WB. is he? He has no claim to remain anonymous because he took his "concern" to the wrong place. My question now is, if Vidman violated the espionage act by reading in someone, about the call, who didn't have a need to know.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if he was a whistleblower, the whistleblower act does not guarantee anonymity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True, but he was not a legitimate WB, period, end of story. He has no protections. shitt is just trying to hid his staffs involvement and  coordination with the spy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think what it's really about is he (or she) would be dragged into the Senate to answer questions Schiff don't want asked, such as, who did he go to first with his complaint?  Who authored his complaint, because anybody that read it stated it was done by a legal professional and not the whistleblower.  Did he ever discuss the situation personally with Schiff?  Is this an anti-trumper?
> 
> Schiff is not worried about protecting the whistleblower, he's worried about protecting himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I could swear that's what I just said. But I want to know if the individual Vidman leaked to, about the call, in the intel community had a legitimate need to know. If not Vidman violated protections of classified information, and possibly the espionage act. The FBI needs to look into that aspect of his testimony.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Vindman violated the code of conduct and went outside chain of command on this,  court martial is in order.  Bust his mthr fking ass.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

WEATHER53 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am wrong but had Biden even declared his candidacy when the phone call occurred?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden announced his candidacy in April which is long before the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought so and thanks although if it’s April to July same year that’s just 3 months so no real traction gained to determine if Biden was The serious contender.
> Next question is what office is Hunter Biden running for as he and not Joe seem to be the focus of any inquiry.
Click to expand...


I look at it this way:  Hunter knew he got the job because of his father, and his father knew he got the job because of his position in our federal government.  They both know what was up when that happened.  

I'm sure it goes on all the time, but given the fact Biden admitted that Trump put him in charge of Ukraine affairs, because he got his son a job there, Joe should have asked DumBama to put him in charge of somewhere else as it was a conflict of interest, and let another person be in charge of Ukraine.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Russian collusion?  Nope....strike 1
Obstruction?  Nope....strike 2
Quid pro quo with Ukraine?  Nope....strike 3


You struck out Dimms, just give up and WIN AT THE FRIGGIN POLLS!


----------



## jc456

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I just proved, the ICIG has no jurisdiction. So this so called WB isn't really a WB. is he? He has no claim to remain anonymous because he took his "concern" to the wrong place. My question now is, if Vidman violated the espionage act by reading in someone, about the call, who didn't have a need to know.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if he was a whistleblower, the whistleblower act does not guarantee anonymity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True, but he was not a legitimate WB, period, end of story. He has no protections. shitt is just trying to hid his staffs involvement and  coordination with the spy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think what it's really about is he (or she) would be dragged into the Senate to answer questions Schiff don't want asked, such as, who did he go to first with his complaint?  Who authored his complaint, because anybody that read it stated it was done by a legal professional and not the whistleblower.  Did he ever discuss the situation personally with Schiff?  Is this an anti-trumper?
> 
> Schiff is not worried about protecting the whistleblower, he's worried about protecting himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I could swear that's what I just said. But I want to know if the individual Vidman leaked to, about the call, in the intel community had a legitimate need to know. If not Vidman violated protections of classified information, and possibly the espionage act. The FBI needs to look into that aspect of his testimony.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that's not going to happen, so we will file that with the other trump cultist delusions:
> 
> *FLUSH*
Click to expand...

what's trump's crime again?  speaking of delusions?


----------



## OKTexas

jc456 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name 1 reason why Vindman shouldn’t be Court Martialed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he should get a knock on his door from the FBI. He refuses to say who he talked to in the intel community, there's no proof that individual had a need to know about the call. And these stupid assed congress critters didn't ask that question.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nunez did three or four times.  And then got interrupted. After Vindman stated he had no idea who the whistleblower was, but wouldn't give the name of the CIA guy he spoke to for fear it was him and supposedly no one knows.  so what the fk does that mean other than they all think we ain't got brains.
Click to expand...



You missed my point, Vidman said the individual was outside the WH, and they were obviously outside his chain of command. My question is where is there proof that that individual had a need to know about a phone call that was classified at the time they spoke. If that individual had no need to know, Vidman violated the law.

.


----------



## jc456

OKTexas said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name 1 reason why Vindman shouldn’t be Court Martialed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he should get a knock on his door from the FBI. He refuses to say who he talked to in the intel community, there's no proof that individual had a need to know about the call. And these stupid assed congress critters didn't ask that question.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nunez did three or four times.  And then got interrupted. After Vindman stated he had no idea who the whistleblower was, but wouldn't give the name of the CIA guy he spoke to for fear it was him and supposedly no one knows.  so what the fk does that mean other than they all think we ain't got brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You missed my point, Vidman said the individual was outside the WH, and they were obviously outside his chain of command. My question is where is there proof that that individual had a need to know about a phone call that was classified at the time they spoke. If that individual had no need to know, Vidman violated the law.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

ok, he still violated code of conduct, there is no question, he admitted it.


----------



## jc456

QUOTE="Ray From Cleveland, post: 23522585, member: 55493"]





WEATHER53 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am wrong but had Biden even declared his candidacy when the phone call occurred?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden announced his candidacy in April which is long before the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought so and thanks although if it’s April to July same year that’s just 3 months so no real traction gained to determine if Biden was The serious contender.
> Next question is what office is Hunter Biden running for as he and not Joe seem to be the focus of any inquiry.
Click to expand...


I look at it this way:  Hunter knew he got the job because of his father, and his father knew he got the job because of his position in our federal government.  They both know what was up when that happened.

I'm sure it goes on all the time, but given the fact_ Biden admitted that Trump_ put him in charge of Ukraine affairs, because he got his son a job there, Joe should have asked DumBama to put him in charge of somewhere else as it was a conflict of interest, and let another person be in charge of Ukraine.[/QUOTE]
you meant obammy right?  not trump.


----------



## Olde Europe

luchitociencia said:


> Main failure from Democrats.
> 
> In the conversations, president Trump mentioned "Hunter Biden", and every time the president says the name "Biden" is not about the Democrat candidate but about the son HUNTER BIDEN, WHO IS NOT RUNNING AS A CANDIDATE, and is not running against president Trump.
> 
> It happens to be Hunter Biden is son of a Democrat candidate, but no one is against Biden the candidate but the investigation has been always about the possible corruption where Hunter Biden is involved.
> 
> Case closed.



"The other thing, there's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that *Biden* stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. *Biden* went around *bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it* ... It sounds horrible to me."

Stick with the truth, because, quite plainly, for a good liar you don't even have the most basic tools.


----------



## jc456

Olde Europe said:


> luchitociencia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Main failure from Democrats.
> 
> In the conversations, president Trump mentioned "Hunter Biden", and every time the president says the name "Biden" is not about the Democrat candidate but about the son HUNTER BIDEN, WHO IS NOT RUNNING AS A CANDIDATE, and is not running against president Trump.
> 
> It happens to be Hunter Biden is son of a Democrat candidate, but no one is against Biden the candidate but the investigation has been always about the possible corruption where Hunter Biden is involved.
> 
> Case closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The other thing, there's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that *Biden* stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. *Biden* went around *bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it* ... It sounds horrible to me."
> 
> Stick with the truth, because, quite plainly, for a good liar you don't even have the most basic tools.
Click to expand...

where is the 'or else'


----------



## OKTexas

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I just proved, the ICIG has no jurisdiction. So this so called WB isn't really a WB. is he? He has no claim to remain anonymous because he took his "concern" to the wrong place. My question now is, if Vidman violated the espionage act by reading in someone, about the call, who didn't have a need to know.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if he was a whistleblower, the whistleblower act does not guarantee anonymity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True, but he was not a legitimate WB, period, end of story. He has no protections. shitt is just trying to hid his staffs involvement and  coordination with the spy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think what it's really about is he (or she) would be dragged into the Senate to answer questions Schiff don't want asked, such as, who did he go to first with his complaint?  Who authored his complaint, because anybody that read it stated it was done by a legal professional and not the whistleblower.  Did he ever discuss the situation personally with Schiff?  Is this an anti-trumper?
> 
> Schiff is not worried about protecting the whistleblower, he's worried about protecting himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I could swear that's what I just said. But I want to know if the individual Vidman leaked to, about the call, in the intel community had a legitimate need to know. If not Vidman violated protections of classified information, and possibly the espionage act. The FBI needs to look into that aspect of his testimony.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that's not going to happen, so we will file that with the other trump cultist delusions:
> 
> *FLUSH*
Click to expand...



May not, but I know for a fact that it has been brought to the attention of members of congress and the FBI. We'll see.

.


----------



## RDD_1210

jc456 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am wrong but had Biden even declared his candidacy when the phone call occurred?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden announced his candidacy in April which is long before the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought so and thanks although if it’s April to July same year that’s just 3 months so no real traction gained to determine if Biden was The serious contender.
> Next question is what office is Hunter Biden running for as he and not Joe seem to be the focus of any inquiry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well first off, Biden isn't running against trump, he is running against demofks.  trump isn't one of them anymore.  he's president.  so biden isn't his opponent.  that is a fking flat ass lie.
> 
> Give me the law trump broke discussing biden.
Click to expand...


Abuse of Power. Wake up.


----------



## IM2

Ray From Cleveland said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't believe Vindman was offered a job by the Ukraine folks.  Too fking funny.  A military US dude gets offer for work in Ukraine.  What was their favor ask?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it was the other way around he asked them for a job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was watching Laura last night, and I forget who was on, but they said Vindman would often cut down the United States when he was around Russians.  I guess they used to workout together or something, and he'd make jokes how Americans couldn't do this, and Americans were not up to doing that, just general put downs of the American people.
Click to expand...

Bullshit.


----------



## OKTexas

jc456 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I just proved, the ICIG has no jurisdiction. So this so called WB isn't really a WB. is he? He has no claim to remain anonymous because he took his "concern" to the wrong place. My question now is, if Vidman violated the espionage act by reading in someone, about the call, who didn't have a need to know.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if he was a whistleblower, the whistleblower act does not guarantee anonymity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True, but he was not a legitimate WB, period, end of story. He has no protections. shitt is just trying to hid his staffs involvement and  coordination with the spy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think what it's really about is he (or she) would be dragged into the Senate to answer questions Schiff don't want asked, such as, who did he go to first with his complaint?  Who authored his complaint, because anybody that read it stated it was done by a legal professional and not the whistleblower.  Did he ever discuss the situation personally with Schiff?  Is this an anti-trumper?
> 
> Schiff is not worried about protecting the whistleblower, he's worried about protecting himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I could swear that's what I just said. But I want to know if the individual Vidman leaked to, about the call, in the intel community had a legitimate need to know. If not Vidman violated protections of classified information, and possibly the espionage act. The FBI needs to look into that aspect of his testimony.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vindman violated the code of conduct and went outside chain of command on this,  court martial is in order.  Bust his mthr fking ass.
Click to expand...



It needs looking into.

.


----------



## forkup

jc456 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if he was a whistleblower, the whistleblower act does not guarantee anonymity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, but he was not a legitimate WB, period, end of story. He has no protections. shitt is just trying to hid his staffs involvement and  coordination with the spy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think what it's really about is he (or she) would be dragged into the Senate to answer questions Schiff don't want asked, such as, who did he go to first with his complaint?  Who authored his complaint, because anybody that read it stated it was done by a legal professional and not the whistleblower.  Did he ever discuss the situation personally with Schiff?  Is this an anti-trumper?
> 
> Schiff is not worried about protecting the whistleblower, he's worried about protecting himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I could swear that's what I just said. But I want to know if the individual Vidman leaked to, about the call, in the intel community had a legitimate need to know. If not Vidman violated protections of classified information, and possibly the espionage act. The FBI needs to look into that aspect of his testimony.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that's not going to happen, so we will file that with the other trump cultist delusions:
> 
> *FLUSH*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's trump's crime again?  speaking of delusions?
Click to expand...

- Under 18 U.S.C. § 1505, however, a defendant can be convicted of obstruction of justice by obstructing a pending proceeding before Congress or a federal administrative agency.Obstruction of justice
-18 U.S. Code § 201.Bribery of public officials
specifically:being a public official or person selected to be a public official, directly or indirectly, corruptly demands, seeks, receives, accepts, or agrees to receive or accept anything of value personally or for any other person or entity, in return for:
official act;
18 U.S. Code § 201 -  Bribery of public officials and witnesses
-52 USC 30121: Contributions and donations by foreign nationals
specifically: (2) a person to *solicit*, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national. [USC02] 52 USC 30121: Contributions and donations by foreign nationals

Any more questions?


----------



## RDD_1210

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> The tags on the "official" USMB impeachment thread tell everyone what they need to know about USMB.



This place is a cesspool of nobody's and russian trolls. 

Looking at their Moderator staff tells you everything.


----------



## Aldo Raine

Mac-7 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, yup they graduated from DEEP STATE UNIVERSITY!
> 
> 
> 
> And again, Trump trying a quid pro quo should not have any effect on the election.  But his dragging this out, and forcing lies to cover up his idiocy, just might rehabilitate Biden in a way.  I thought Biden's worst feature was he was LIKE Trump.  Old, out of touch with those of us concerned about healthcare and educating children (JFC "busing") and with crooked children.
> 
> And the kids should never have been in issue.  Look at Carter, Ford and Reagan's kids.  So they don't own Trump Towers or control billions of investments.  Normally, president's relatives are more amusing.
> 
> Now Joe can say he won't use Bill Barr to investigate Ivanka and the Real Estate Failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Volker and Morrison were supposed to be the Republican witnesses for the President.  Every witness so far, including Volker and Morrison have opined that the "Crowstrike theory" is a hoax and a false conspiracy theory to deflect from blaming Russia for election interference and has now basis in fact.  Russia hacked the DNC server, and the Biden firing of the prosecutor was done in accordance with stated public policy in all of the free world, at that time.
> 
> If these are the best witnesses that the President has, he's in big trouble.  It was especially delightful yesterday that when Jim Jordan attacked Lt. Col. Vindland, his response was to read his latest performance review out loud.  Trump's attack dog keeps getting his ass handed to him on a plate.  Yes, let's get the guy who "started it all" in for testimony.  I agree, but I don't think President Trump will come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump needs no witnesses
> 
> The transcript reveals no impeachable offense
> 
> So the Donald is already holding a pat hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except it is not a transcript,  it is Tramps summary of the call.  Tramp refuses to release the call off of a top secret server it was wrongly stored on.  Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not trumps transcript
> 
> Its the official transcript compiled by officials within the administration
Click to expand...


  No meathead it is a summary.


----------



## jc456

RDD_1210 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am wrong but had Biden even declared his candidacy when the phone call occurred?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden announced his candidacy in April which is long before the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought so and thanks although if it’s April to July same year that’s just 3 months so no real traction gained to determine if Biden was The serious contender.
> Next question is what office is Hunter Biden running for as he and not Joe seem to be the focus of any inquiry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well first off, Biden isn't running against trump, he is running against demofks.  trump isn't one of them anymore.  he's president.  so biden isn't his opponent.  that is a fking flat ass lie.
> 
> Give me the law trump broke discussing biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abuse of Power. Wake up.
Click to expand...

what does that mean?  explain the abuse.


----------



## jc456

Aldo Raine said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again, Trump trying a quid pro quo should not have any effect on the election.  But his dragging this out, and forcing lies to cover up his idiocy, just might rehabilitate Biden in a way.  I thought Biden's worst feature was he was LIKE Trump.  Old, out of touch with those of us concerned about healthcare and educating children (JFC "busing") and with crooked children.
> 
> And the kids should never have been in issue.  Look at Carter, Ford and Reagan's kids.  So they don't own Trump Towers or control billions of investments.  Normally, president's relatives are more amusing.
> 
> Now Joe can say he won't use Bill Barr to investigate Ivanka and the Real Estate Failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volker and Morrison were supposed to be the Republican witnesses for the President.  Every witness so far, including Volker and Morrison have opined that the "Crowstrike theory" is a hoax and a false conspiracy theory to deflect from blaming Russia for election interference and has now basis in fact.  Russia hacked the DNC server, and the Biden firing of the prosecutor was done in accordance with stated public policy in all of the free world, at that time.
> 
> If these are the best witnesses that the President has, he's in big trouble.  It was especially delightful yesterday that when Jim Jordan attacked Lt. Col. Vindland, his response was to read his latest performance review out loud.  Trump's attack dog keeps getting his ass handed to him on a plate.  Yes, let's get the guy who "started it all" in for testimony.  I agree, but I don't think President Trump will come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump needs no witnesses
> 
> The transcript reveals no impeachable offense
> 
> So the Donald is already holding a pat hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except it is not a transcript,  it is Tramps summary of the call.  Tramp refuses to release the call off of a top secret server it was wrongly stored on.  Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not trumps transcript
> 
> Its the official transcript compiled by officials within the administration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No meathead it is a summary.
Click to expand...

nope. it's the transcript.  it says so on it.  Not by trump.  you're confused I understand you have no fking brain.


----------



## WEATHER53

jc456 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if he was a whistleblower, the whistleblower act does not guarantee anonymity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, but he was not a legitimate WB, period, end of story. He has no protections. shitt is just trying to hid his staffs involvement and  coordination with the spy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think what it's really about is he (or she) would be dragged into the Senate to answer questions Schiff don't want asked, such as, who did he go to first with his complaint?  Who authored his complaint, because anybody that read it stated it was done by a legal professional and not the whistleblower.  Did he ever discuss the situation personally with Schiff?  Is this an anti-trumper?
> 
> Schiff is not worried about protecting the whistleblower, he's worried about protecting himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I could swear that's what I just said. But I want to know if the individual Vidman leaked to, about the call, in the intel community had a legitimate need to know. If not Vidman violated protections of classified information, and possibly the espionage act. The FBI needs to look into that aspect of his testimony.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that's not going to happen, so we will file that with the other trump cultist delusions:
> 
> *FLUSH*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's trump's crime again?  speaking of delusions?
Click to expand...

The crime is that he won and we are witnessing a denial of that reality and of All reality, it’s moved away from the long lasting feelings venture and into the denial and prohibition of fact reality.


----------



## jc456

OKTexas said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if he was a whistleblower, the whistleblower act does not guarantee anonymity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, but he was not a legitimate WB, period, end of story. He has no protections. shitt is just trying to hid his staffs involvement and  coordination with the spy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think what it's really about is he (or she) would be dragged into the Senate to answer questions Schiff don't want asked, such as, who did he go to first with his complaint?  Who authored his complaint, because anybody that read it stated it was done by a legal professional and not the whistleblower.  Did he ever discuss the situation personally with Schiff?  Is this an anti-trumper?
> 
> Schiff is not worried about protecting the whistleblower, he's worried about protecting himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I could swear that's what I just said. But I want to know if the individual Vidman leaked to, about the call, in the intel community had a legitimate need to know. If not Vidman violated protections of classified information, and possibly the espionage act. The FBI needs to look into that aspect of his testimony.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vindman violated the code of conduct and went outside chain of command on this,  court martial is in order.  Bust his mthr fking ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It needs looking into.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

ok, after they book his ass for violation of his code of misconduct going around chain of command.


----------



## Aldo Raine

jc456 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Volker and Morrison were supposed to be the Republican witnesses for the President.  Every witness so far, including Volker and Morrison have opined that the "Crowstrike theory" is a hoax and a false conspiracy theory to deflect from blaming Russia for election interference and has now basis in fact.  Russia hacked the DNC server, and the Biden firing of the prosecutor was done in accordance with stated public policy in all of the free world, at that time.
> 
> If these are the best witnesses that the President has, he's in big trouble.  It was especially delightful yesterday that when Jim Jordan attacked Lt. Col. Vindland, his response was to read his latest performance review out loud.  Trump's attack dog keeps getting his ass handed to him on a plate.  Yes, let's get the guy who "started it all" in for testimony.  I agree, but I don't think President Trump will come.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump needs no witnesses
> 
> The transcript reveals no impeachable offense
> 
> So the Donald is already holding a pat hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except it is not a transcript,  it is Tramps summary of the call.  Tramp refuses to release the call off of a top secret server it was wrongly stored on.  Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not trumps transcript
> 
> Its the official transcript compiled by officials within the administration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No meathead it is a summary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope. it's the transcript.  it says so on it.  Not by trump.  you're confused I understand you have no fking brain.
Click to expand...



  Nope says summary at the top of it.


----------



## jc456

Aldo Raine said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump needs no witnesses
> 
> The transcript reveals no impeachable offense
> 
> So the Donald is already holding a pat hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except it is not a transcript,  it is Tramps summary of the call.  Tramp refuses to release the call off of a top secret server it was wrongly stored on.  Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not trumps transcript
> 
> Its the official transcript compiled by officials within the administration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No meathead it is a summary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope. it's the transcript.  it says so on it.  Not by trump.  you're confused I understand you have no fking brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope says summary at the top of it.
Click to expand...

It says transcript.


----------



## ColonelAngus

There was a prosecutor looking into corruption at Burisma Holding in Ukraine, where Hunter Biden was making nearly $1 million/ year.

Biden admitted to a QUID PRO QUO OF $1 Billion being held back unless the prosecutor was fired.

The prosecutor was fired. The money was released. 

Sounds like corruption to me and Trump was correct to ask Ukraine to look into the corruption.

How is that not corruption by Ukraine and how is that not quid pro quo from Biden.....who admitted to doing it, we have all heard the recording of him bragging about it.

Trump wanted to make sure the $400 million in aid was not abused.


----------



## froggy

IM2 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't believe Vindman was offered a job by the Ukraine folks.  Too fking funny.  A military US dude gets offer for work in Ukraine.  What was their favor ask?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it was the other way around he asked them for a job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was watching Laura last night, and I forget who was on, but they said Vindman would often cut down the United States when he was around Russians.  I guess they used to workout together or something, and he'd make jokes how Americans couldn't do this, and Americans were not up to doing that, just general put downs of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
Click to expand...

Like they always say  you take him out of Russia but you can't take the Russian out of him. Lol


----------



## Aldo Raine

jc456 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except it is not a transcript,  it is Tramps summary of the call.  Tramp refuses to release the call off of a top secret server it was wrongly stored on.  Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Its not trumps transcript
> 
> Its the official transcript compiled by officials within the administration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No meathead it is a summary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope. it's the transcript.  it says so on it.  Not by trump.  you're confused I understand you have no fking brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope says summary at the top of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It says transcript.
Click to expand...

SUMMARY!


----------



## jc456

WEATHER53 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, but he was not a legitimate WB, period, end of story. He has no protections. shitt is just trying to hid his staffs involvement and  coordination with the spy.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think what it's really about is he (or she) would be dragged into the Senate to answer questions Schiff don't want asked, such as, who did he go to first with his complaint?  Who authored his complaint, because anybody that read it stated it was done by a legal professional and not the whistleblower.  Did he ever discuss the situation personally with Schiff?  Is this an anti-trumper?
> 
> Schiff is not worried about protecting the whistleblower, he's worried about protecting himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I could swear that's what I just said. But I want to know if the individual Vidman leaked to, about the call, in the intel community had a legitimate need to know. If not Vidman violated protections of classified information, and possibly the espionage act. The FBI needs to look into that aspect of his testimony.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that's not going to happen, so we will file that with the other trump cultist delusions:
> 
> *FLUSH*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's trump's crime again?  speaking of delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crime is that he won and we are witnessing a denial of that reality and of All reality, it’s moved away from the long lasting feelings venture and into the denial and prohibition of fact reality.
Click to expand...

oh I know that.  I want them to finally admit it.


----------



## RDD_1210

jc456 said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am wrong but had Biden even declared his candidacy when the phone call occurred?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden announced his candidacy in April which is long before the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought so and thanks although if it’s April to July same year that’s just 3 months so no real traction gained to determine if Biden was The serious contender.
> Next question is what office is Hunter Biden running for as he and not Joe seem to be the focus of any inquiry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well first off, Biden isn't running against trump, he is running against demofks.  trump isn't one of them anymore.  he's president.  so biden isn't his opponent.  that is a fking flat ass lie.
> 
> Give me the law trump broke discussing biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abuse of Power. Wake up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does that mean?  explain the abuse.
Click to expand...


Trump tried to use US government resources in exchange for something that would benefit him personally and not the country. 

The manager at McDonalds can't trade cheeseburgers for tires on his personal car.


----------



## jc456

Aldo Raine said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not trumps transcript
> 
> Its the official transcript compiled by officials within the administration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No meathead it is a summary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope. it's the transcript.  it says so on it.  Not by trump.  you're confused I understand you have no fking brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope says summary at the top of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It says transcript.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SUMMARY!
Click to expand...

TRANSCRIPT


----------



## WEATHER53

RDD_1210 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am wrong but had Biden even declared his candidacy when the phone call occurred?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden announced his candidacy in April which is long before the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought so and thanks although if it’s April to July same year that’s just 3 months so no real traction gained to determine if Biden was The serious contender.
> Next question is what office is Hunter Biden running for as he and not Joe seem to be the focus of any inquiry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well first off, Biden isn't running against trump, he is running against demofks.  trump isn't one of them anymore.  he's president.  so biden isn't his opponent.  that is a fking flat ass lie.
> 
> Give me the law trump broke discussing biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abuse of Power. Wake up.
Click to expand...

Exercise of power is not abuse of it. Go back to sleep.


----------



## jc456

RDD_1210 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden announced his candidacy in April which is long before the call.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought so and thanks although if it’s April to July same year that’s just 3 months so no real traction gained to determine if Biden was The serious contender.
> Next question is what office is Hunter Biden running for as he and not Joe seem to be the focus of any inquiry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well first off, Biden isn't running against trump, he is running against demofks.  trump isn't one of them anymore.  he's president.  so biden isn't his opponent.  that is a fking flat ass lie.
> 
> Give me the law trump broke discussing biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abuse of Power. Wake up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does that mean?  explain the abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump tried to use US government resources in exchange for something that would benefit him personally and not the country.
> 
> The manager at McDonalds can't trade cheeseburgers for tires on his personal car.
Click to expand...

No one has stated that at all in all the idiots that have been pranced into congress. Maybe you should go testify.   post the link


----------



## jc456

WEATHER53 said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am wrong but had Biden even declared his candidacy when the phone call occurred?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden announced his candidacy in April which is long before the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought so and thanks although if it’s April to July same year that’s just 3 months so no real traction gained to determine if Biden was The serious contender.
> Next question is what office is Hunter Biden running for as he and not Joe seem to be the focus of any inquiry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well first off, Biden isn't running against trump, he is running against demofks.  trump isn't one of them anymore.  he's president.  so biden isn't his opponent.  that is a fking flat ass lie.
> 
> Give me the law trump broke discussing biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abuse of Power. Wake up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exercise of power is not abuse of it. Go back to sleep.
Click to expand...

he's not allowed to exercise his power.  isn't that clear?


----------



## OKTexas

Olde Europe said:


> luchitociencia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Main failure from Democrats.
> 
> In the conversations, president Trump mentioned "Hunter Biden", and every time the president says the name "Biden" is not about the Democrat candidate but about the son HUNTER BIDEN, WHO IS NOT RUNNING AS A CANDIDATE, and is not running against president Trump.
> 
> It happens to be Hunter Biden is son of a Democrat candidate, but no one is against Biden the candidate but the investigation has been always about the possible corruption where Hunter Biden is involved.
> 
> Case closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The other thing, there's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that *Biden* stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. *Biden* went around *bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it* ... It sounds horrible to me."
> 
> Stick with the truth, because, quite plainly, for a good liar you don't even have the most basic tools.
Click to expand...



Yeah, he said a lot of people want to know, he's not asking for something personal. If he was he would have said "I want to know". So practice what you preach, stick with the truth.

.


----------



## forkup

WEATHER53 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, but he was not a legitimate WB, period, end of story. He has no protections. shitt is just trying to hid his staffs involvement and  coordination with the spy.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think what it's really about is he (or she) would be dragged into the Senate to answer questions Schiff don't want asked, such as, who did he go to first with his complaint?  Who authored his complaint, because anybody that read it stated it was done by a legal professional and not the whistleblower.  Did he ever discuss the situation personally with Schiff?  Is this an anti-trumper?
> 
> Schiff is not worried about protecting the whistleblower, he's worried about protecting himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I could swear that's what I just said. But I want to know if the individual Vidman leaked to, about the call, in the intel community had a legitimate need to know. If not Vidman violated protections of classified information, and possibly the espionage act. The FBI needs to look into that aspect of his testimony.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that's not going to happen, so we will file that with the other trump cultist delusions:
> 
> *FLUSH*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's trump's crime again?  speaking of delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crime is that he won and we are witnessing a denial of that reality and of All reality, it’s moved away from the long lasting feelings venture and into the denial and prohibition of fact reality.
Click to expand...

Hardly actually.

*FLUSH*[/QUOTE]
what's trump's crime again?  speaking of delusions?[/QUOTE]
- Under 18 U.S.C. § 1505, however, a defendant can be convicted of obstruction of justice by obstructing a pending proceeding before Congress or a federal administrative agency.Obstruction of justice
-18 U.S. Code § 201.Bribery of public officials
specifically:being a public official or person selected to be a public official, directly or indirectly, corruptly demands, seeks, receives, accepts, or agrees to receive or accept anything of value personally or for any other person or entity, in return for:
official act;
18 U.S. Code § 201 -  Bribery of public officials and witnesses
-52 USC 30121: Contributions and donations by foreign nationals
specifically: (2) a person to *solicit*, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national. [USC02] 52 USC 30121: Contributions and donations by foreign nationals

Any more questions?[/QUOTE]


----------



## WEATHER53

jc456 said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luchitociencia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Main failure from Democrats.
> 
> In the conversations, president Trump mentioned "Hunter Biden", and every time the president says the name "Biden" is not about the Democrat candidate but about the son HUNTER BIDEN, WHO IS NOT RUNNING AS A CANDIDATE, and is not running against president Trump.
> 
> It happens to be Hunter Biden is son of a Democrat candidate, but no one is against Biden the candidate but the investigation has been always about the possible corruption where Hunter Biden is involved.
> 
> Case closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The other thing, there's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that *Biden* stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. *Biden* went around *bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it* ... It sounds horrible to me."
> 
> Stick with the truth, because, quite plainly, for a good liar you don't even have the most basic tools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where is the 'or else'
Click to expand...

That’s in the  feelings, supposition and intuition parts of all of it.


----------



## jc456

forkup said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think what it's really about is he (or she) would be dragged into the Senate to answer questions Schiff don't want asked, such as, who did he go to first with his complaint?  Who authored his complaint, because anybody that read it stated it was done by a legal professional and not the whistleblower.  Did he ever discuss the situation personally with Schiff?  Is this an anti-trumper?
> 
> Schiff is not worried about protecting the whistleblower, he's worried about protecting himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I could swear that's what I just said. But I want to know if the individual Vidman leaked to, about the call, in the intel community had a legitimate need to know. If not Vidman violated protections of classified information, and possibly the espionage act. The FBI needs to look into that aspect of his testimony.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that's not going to happen, so we will file that with the other trump cultist delusions:
> 
> *FLUSH*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's trump's crime again?  speaking of delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crime is that he won and we are witnessing a denial of that reality and of All reality, it’s moved away from the long lasting feelings venture and into the denial and prohibition of fact reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly actually.
> 
> *FLUSH*
Click to expand...

what's trump's crime again?  speaking of delusions?[/QUOTE]
- Under 18 U.S.C. § 1505, however, a defendant can be convicted of obstruction of justice by obstructing a pending proceeding before Congress or a federal administrative agency.Obstruction of justice
-18 U.S. Code § 201.Bribery of public officials
specifically:being a public official or person selected to be a public official, directly or indirectly, corruptly demands, seeks, receives, accepts, or agrees to receive or accept anything of value personally or for any other person or entity, in return for:
official act;
18 U.S. Code § 201 -  Bribery of public officials and witnesses
-52 USC 30121: Contributions and donations by foreign nationals
specifically: (2) a person to *solicit*, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national. [USC02] 52 USC 30121: Contributions and donations by foreign nationals

Any more questions?[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]
define obstruction.  defense of oneself is not obstruction.


----------



## RDD_1210

jc456 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Volker and Morrison were supposed to be the Republican witnesses for the President.  Every witness so far, including Volker and Morrison have opined that the "Crowstrike theory" is a hoax and a false conspiracy theory to deflect from blaming Russia for election interference and has now basis in fact.  Russia hacked the DNC server, and the Biden firing of the prosecutor was done in accordance with stated public policy in all of the free world, at that time.
> 
> If these are the best witnesses that the President has, he's in big trouble.  It was especially delightful yesterday that when Jim Jordan attacked Lt. Col. Vindland, his response was to read his latest performance review out loud.  Trump's attack dog keeps getting his ass handed to him on a plate.  Yes, let's get the guy who "started it all" in for testimony.  I agree, but I don't think President Trump will come.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump needs no witnesses
> 
> The transcript reveals no impeachable offense
> 
> So the Donald is already holding a pat hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except it is not a transcript,  it is Tramps summary of the call.  Tramp refuses to release the call off of a top secret server it was wrongly stored on.  Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not trumps transcript
> 
> Its the official transcript compiled by officials within the administration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No meathead it is a summary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope. it's the transcript.  it says so on it.  Not by trump.  you're confused I understand you have no fking brain.
Click to expand...


----------



## froggy

RDD_1210 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden announced his candidacy in April which is long before the call.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought so and thanks although if it’s April to July same year that’s just 3 months so no real traction gained to determine if Biden was The serious contender.
> Next question is what office is Hunter Biden running for as he and not Joe seem to be the focus of any inquiry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well first off, Biden isn't running against trump, he is running against demofks.  trump isn't one of them anymore.  he's president.  so biden isn't his opponent.  that is a fking flat ass lie.
> 
> Give me the law trump broke discussing biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abuse of Power. Wake up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does that mean?  explain the abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump tried to use US government resources in exchange for something that would benefit him personally and not the country.
> 
> The manager at McDonalds can't trade cheeseburgers for tires on his personal car.
Click to expand...

You sound like Schiff. Is he your hero?


----------



## RDD_1210

WEATHER53 said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am wrong but had Biden even declared his candidacy when the phone call occurred?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden announced his candidacy in April which is long before the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought so and thanks although if it’s April to July same year that’s just 3 months so no real traction gained to determine if Biden was The serious contender.
> Next question is what office is Hunter Biden running for as he and not Joe seem to be the focus of any inquiry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well first off, Biden isn't running against trump, he is running against demofks.  trump isn't one of them anymore.  he's president.  so biden isn't his opponent.  that is a fking flat ass lie.
> 
> Give me the law trump broke discussing biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abuse of Power. Wake up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exercise of power is not abuse of it. Go back to sleep.
Click to expand...


Trump isn't a King. Look it up.


----------



## jc456

WEATHER53 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luchitociencia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Main failure from Democrats.
> 
> In the conversations, president Trump mentioned "Hunter Biden", and every time the president says the name "Biden" is not about the Democrat candidate but about the son HUNTER BIDEN, WHO IS NOT RUNNING AS A CANDIDATE, and is not running against president Trump.
> 
> It happens to be Hunter Biden is son of a Democrat candidate, but no one is against Biden the candidate but the investigation has been always about the possible corruption where Hunter Biden is involved.
> 
> Case closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The other thing, there's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that *Biden* stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. *Biden* went around *bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it* ... It sounds horrible to me."
> 
> Stick with the truth, because, quite plainly, for a good liar you don't even have the most basic tools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where is the 'or else'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s in the  feelings, supposition and intuition parts of all of it.
Click to expand...

no one has testified yet of the or else


----------



## RDD_1210

jc456 said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought so and thanks although if it’s April to July same year that’s just 3 months so no real traction gained to determine if Biden was The serious contender.
> Next question is what office is Hunter Biden running for as he and not Joe seem to be the focus of any inquiry.
> 
> 
> 
> well first off, Biden isn't running against trump, he is running against demofks.  trump isn't one of them anymore.  he's president.  so biden isn't his opponent.  that is a fking flat ass lie.
> 
> Give me the law trump broke discussing biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abuse of Power. Wake up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does that mean?  explain the abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump tried to use US government resources in exchange for something that would benefit him personally and not the country.
> 
> The manager at McDonalds can't trade cheeseburgers for tires on his personal car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one has stated that at all in all the idiots that have been pranced into congress. Maybe you should go testify.   post the link
Click to expand...


Post the link to what? Are you that slow that you don't know what this is all about?


----------



## jc456

RDD_1210 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden announced his candidacy in April which is long before the call.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought so and thanks although if it’s April to July same year that’s just 3 months so no real traction gained to determine if Biden was The serious contender.
> Next question is what office is Hunter Biden running for as he and not Joe seem to be the focus of any inquiry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well first off, Biden isn't running against trump, he is running against demofks.  trump isn't one of them anymore.  he's president.  so biden isn't his opponent.  that is a fking flat ass lie.
> 
> Give me the law trump broke discussing biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abuse of Power. Wake up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exercise of power is not abuse of it. Go back to sleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump isn't a King. Look it up.
Click to expand...

kings aren't elected.  you should look it up.


----------



## RDD_1210

jc456 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden announced his candidacy in April which is long before the call.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought so and thanks although if it’s April to July same year that’s just 3 months so no real traction gained to determine if Biden was The serious contender.
> Next question is what office is Hunter Biden running for as he and not Joe seem to be the focus of any inquiry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well first off, Biden isn't running against trump, he is running against demofks.  trump isn't one of them anymore.  he's president.  so biden isn't his opponent.  that is a fking flat ass lie.
> 
> Give me the law trump broke discussing biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abuse of Power. Wake up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exercise of power is not abuse of it. Go back to sleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's not allowed to exercise his power.  isn't that clear?
Click to expand...


Not for his personal benefit he's not.


----------



## OKTexas

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> The tags on the "official" USMB impeachment thread tell everyone what they need to know about USMB.




Hey commie, it's the OP that places the tags on the thread, not USMB.

.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RDD_1210 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden announced his candidacy in April which is long before the call.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought so and thanks although if it’s April to July same year that’s just 3 months so no real traction gained to determine if Biden was The serious contender.
> Next question is what office is Hunter Biden running for as he and not Joe seem to be the focus of any inquiry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well first off, Biden isn't running against trump, he is running against demofks.  trump isn't one of them anymore.  he's president.  so biden isn't his opponent.  that is a fking flat ass lie.
> 
> Give me the law trump broke discussing biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abuse of Power. Wake up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does that mean?  explain the abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump tried to use US government resources in exchange for something that would benefit him personally and not the country.
> 
> The manager at McDonalds can't trade cheeseburgers for tires on his personal car.
Click to expand...


How would it benefit him personally?


----------



## jc456

RDD_1210 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well first off, Biden isn't running against trump, he is running against demofks.  trump isn't one of them anymore.  he's president.  so biden isn't his opponent.  that is a fking flat ass lie.
> 
> Give me the law trump broke discussing biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abuse of Power. Wake up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does that mean?  explain the abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump tried to use US government resources in exchange for something that would benefit him personally and not the country.
> 
> The manager at McDonalds can't trade cheeseburgers for tires on his personal car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one has stated that at all in all the idiots that have been pranced into congress. Maybe you should go testify.   post the link
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post the link to what? Are you that slow that you don't know what this is all about?
Click to expand...

the quote of the resources used in exchange for whatever your fked up brain made up.


----------



## RDD_1210

jc456 said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought so and thanks although if it’s April to July same year that’s just 3 months so no real traction gained to determine if Biden was The serious contender.
> Next question is what office is Hunter Biden running for as he and not Joe seem to be the focus of any inquiry.
> 
> 
> 
> well first off, Biden isn't running against trump, he is running against demofks.  trump isn't one of them anymore.  he's president.  so biden isn't his opponent.  that is a fking flat ass lie.
> 
> Give me the law trump broke discussing biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abuse of Power. Wake up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exercise of power is not abuse of it. Go back to sleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump isn't a King. Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kings aren't elected.  you should look it up.
Click to expand...


Exactly, which is why he doesn't get to do whatever he wants. 

You're finally getting it.


----------



## RDD_1210

jc456 said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abuse of Power. Wake up.
> 
> 
> 
> what does that mean?  explain the abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump tried to use US government resources in exchange for something that would benefit him personally and not the country.
> 
> The manager at McDonalds can't trade cheeseburgers for tires on his personal car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one has stated that at all in all the idiots that have been pranced into congress. Maybe you should go testify.   post the link
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post the link to what? Are you that slow that you don't know what this is all about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the quote of the resources used in exchange for whatever your fked up brain made up.
Click to expand...


I thought you said you read the transcript.


----------



## jc456

RDD_1210 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought so and thanks although if it’s April to July same year that’s just 3 months so no real traction gained to determine if Biden was The serious contender.
> Next question is what office is Hunter Biden running for as he and not Joe seem to be the focus of any inquiry.
> 
> 
> 
> well first off, Biden isn't running against trump, he is running against demofks.  trump isn't one of them anymore.  he's president.  so biden isn't his opponent.  that is a fking flat ass lie.
> 
> Give me the law trump broke discussing biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abuse of Power. Wake up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exercise of power is not abuse of it. Go back to sleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's not allowed to exercise his power.  isn't that clear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not for his personal benefit he's not.
Click to expand...

where did he do that?  He is the commander in chief and allowed to look into corruption to the state.  didn't you know that?  wow, you aren't american.


----------



## RDD_1210

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought so and thanks although if it’s April to July same year that’s just 3 months so no real traction gained to determine if Biden was The serious contender.
> Next question is what office is Hunter Biden running for as he and not Joe seem to be the focus of any inquiry.
> 
> 
> 
> well first off, Biden isn't running against trump, he is running against demofks.  trump isn't one of them anymore.  he's president.  so biden isn't his opponent.  that is a fking flat ass lie.
> 
> Give me the law trump broke discussing biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abuse of Power. Wake up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does that mean?  explain the abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump tried to use US government resources in exchange for something that would benefit him personally and not the country.
> 
> The manager at McDonalds can't trade cheeseburgers for tires on his personal car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would it benefit him personally?
Click to expand...


LOL, tearing down the biggest threat to his re-election chances is the very definition of helping him personally.


----------



## WEATHER53

RDD_1210 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden announced his candidacy in April which is long before the call.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought so and thanks although if it’s April to July same year that’s just 3 months so no real traction gained to determine if Biden was The serious contender.
> Next question is what office is Hunter Biden running for as he and not Joe seem to be the focus of any inquiry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well first off, Biden isn't running against trump, he is running against demofks.  trump isn't one of them anymore.  he's president.  so biden isn't his opponent.  that is a fking flat ass lie.
> 
> Give me the law trump broke discussing biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abuse of Power. Wake up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does that mean?  explain the abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump tried to use US government resources in exchange for something that would benefit him personally and not the country.
> 
> The manager at McDonalds can't trade cheeseburgers for tires on his personal car.
Click to expand...

Trump tried to us the power of the USA to benefit the USA


----------



## RDD_1210

jc456 said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well first off, Biden isn't running against trump, he is running against demofks.  trump isn't one of them anymore.  he's president.  so biden isn't his opponent.  that is a fking flat ass lie.
> 
> Give me the law trump broke discussing biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abuse of Power. Wake up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exercise of power is not abuse of it. Go back to sleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's not allowed to exercise his power.  isn't that clear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not for his personal benefit he's not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where did he do that?  He is the commander in chief and allowed to look into corruption to the state.  didn't you know that?  wow, you aren't american.
Click to expand...


He was looking to tear down his biggest political threat. Everyone honest knows that.


----------



## jc456

RDD_1210 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does that mean?  explain the abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump tried to use US government resources in exchange for something that would benefit him personally and not the country.
> 
> The manager at McDonalds can't trade cheeseburgers for tires on his personal car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one has stated that at all in all the idiots that have been pranced into congress. Maybe you should go testify.   post the link
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post the link to what? Are you that slow that you don't know what this is all about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the quote of the resources used in exchange for whatever your fked up brain made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you said you read the transcript.
Click to expand...

well quote the piece he traded something.  i'll wait.  I'm not your bietch, so you post the quoted material.  I know you won't cause your brain's fked up.


----------



## RDD_1210

WEATHER53 said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought so and thanks although if it’s April to July same year that’s just 3 months so no real traction gained to determine if Biden was The serious contender.
> Next question is what office is Hunter Biden running for as he and not Joe seem to be the focus of any inquiry.
> 
> 
> 
> well first off, Biden isn't running against trump, he is running against demofks.  trump isn't one of them anymore.  he's president.  so biden isn't his opponent.  that is a fking flat ass lie.
> 
> Give me the law trump broke discussing biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abuse of Power. Wake up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does that mean?  explain the abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump tried to use US government resources in exchange for something that would benefit him personally and not the country.
> 
> The manager at McDonalds can't trade cheeseburgers for tires on his personal car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump tried to us the power of the USA to benefit the USA
Click to expand...


Well according to you Trump IS the USA so of course you would "think" that.


----------



## jc456

RDD_1210 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well first off, Biden isn't running against trump, he is running against demofks.  trump isn't one of them anymore.  he's president.  so biden isn't his opponent.  that is a fking flat ass lie.
> 
> Give me the law trump broke discussing biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abuse of Power. Wake up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does that mean?  explain the abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump tried to use US government resources in exchange for something that would benefit him personally and not the country.
> 
> The manager at McDonalds can't trade cheeseburgers for tires on his personal car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would it benefit him personally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, tearing down the biggest threat to his re-election chances is the very definition of helping him personally.
Click to expand...

biden isn't in a general election and neither is trump.  there goes your fked up brain again.


----------



## jc456

RDD_1210 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well first off, Biden isn't running against trump, he is running against demofks.  trump isn't one of them anymore.  he's president.  so biden isn't his opponent.  that is a fking flat ass lie.
> 
> Give me the law trump broke discussing biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abuse of Power. Wake up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does that mean?  explain the abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump tried to use US government resources in exchange for something that would benefit him personally and not the country.
> 
> The manager at McDonalds can't trade cheeseburgers for tires on his personal car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump tried to us the power of the USA to benefit the USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well according to you Trump IS the USA so of course you would "think" that.
Click to expand...

He's president of the USA elected by the people of the state.  damn you really have one fked up brain.


----------



## RDD_1210

jc456 said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump tried to use US government resources in exchange for something that would benefit him personally and not the country.
> 
> The manager at McDonalds can't trade cheeseburgers for tires on his personal car.
> 
> 
> 
> No one has stated that at all in all the idiots that have been pranced into congress. Maybe you should go testify.   post the link
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post the link to what? Are you that slow that you don't know what this is all about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the quote of the resources used in exchange for whatever your fked up brain made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you said you read the transcript.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well quote the piece he traded something.  i'll wait.  I'm not your bietch, so you post the quoted material.  I know you won't cause your brain's fked up.
Click to expand...


Nah, I'm good. No matter what I post it wont matter to a lapdog like you. 

Go ahead and declare your victory and move on.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Daryl Hunt said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is going to end up in prison for not performing in the Dem circus in the House.  All the House can do is refer the case to the DoJ for prosecution, and the DoJ will decline to prosecute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can take it to a lower Federal Court to issue the arrest orders.  And if the DOJ won't do it, the US Marshals will.  The Biggest job that a US Marshal has is to arrest and escort people into the Federal Court System so that the Court System can deal with them.  Now, if the DOJ (meaning Barr) want's to try and stop that, he has the option to take it to the Supreme Court.  But he's liable to find himself in a rather sticky situation when his own people start refusing to comply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the DoJ can decline to  prosecute and that will be the end of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barr isn't all of the DOJ.  Me thinks you doth gives him too much credit.  Not all DOJ levels are dishonest.  Otherwise, a lot of people that went to prison or have been indicted wouldn't have been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the AG and has the last word on everything the DoJ does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, if he wants to ride out the implications and do a lot of firing of good people and leave a hell of a lot of vacancies.  And piss off a whole bunch of Governors.  Even Barr isn't that stupid.
Click to expand...

You have a lively fantasy life but the only people who would be angry if Barr declined to prosecute people who refused to testify would be the same Democrats who have wanted to lynch him ever since he was appointed.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Schiff’s lie about the phone call transcript:


“We’ve been very good to your country. Very good. No other country has done as much as we have. But you know what? I don’t see much reciprocity here. I hear what you want. I have a favor I want from YOU though. And I’m going to say this only seven times so you better listen good,” Schiff read from his fabricated conversation.

“I want you to make up dirt on my political opponent, understand? Lots of it,” he continued.

“On this and on that. I’m gonna put you in touch with people and not just any people,” he continued, affecting an accent meant to resemble Trump’s. “I’m going to put you with the attorney general of the United States, my attorney general Bill Barr. He’s got the whole weight of the American law enforcement behind him.”

“And I’m gonna put you in touch with Rudy, you’re gonna love him, trust me,” Schiff said, still avoiding any real quotations from the transcript. “You know what I’m asking, so I’m only going to say this a few more times, in a few more ways. And by the way don’t call me again. I’ll call you when you’ve done what I’ve asked.”
.
.
.
.
.
.
Real transcript:

DATE, TIME July 25, 2019, 9:03 - 9:33 a.m. EDT 
AND PLACE: Residence

The President: Congratulations on a great victory. We all watched from the United States and you did a terrific job. The way you came from behind, somebody who wasn't given much of a chance, and you ended up winning easily. It's a fantastic achievement. Congratulations. 

President Zelenskyy: You are absolutely right Mr. President. We did win big and we worked hard for this. We worked a lot but I would like to confess to you that I had an opportunity to learn from you. We used quite a few of your skills and knowledge and were able to use it as an example for our elections and yes it is true that these were unique elections. We were in a unique situation that we were able to achieve a unique success. I'm able to tell you the following; the first time, you called me to congratulate me when I won my presidential election, and the second time you are now calling me when my party won the parliamentary election. I think I should run more often so you can call me more often and we can talk over the phone more often.

The President: [laughter] That's a very good idea. I think your country is very happy about that. 

President Zelenskyy: Well yes, to tell you the truth, we are trying to work hard because we wanted to drain the swamp here in our country. We brought in many many new people. Not the old politicians, not the typical politicians, because we want to have a new format and a new type of government. You are a great teacher for us and in that. 

The President: Well it's very nice of you to say that. I will say that we do a lot for Ukraine. We spend a lot of effort and a lot of time. Much more than the European countries are doing and they should be helping you more than they are. Germany does almost nothing for you. All they do is talk and I think it's something that you should really ask them about. When I was speaking to Angela Merkel she talks Ukraine, but she doesn't do anything. A lot of the European countries are the same way so I think it's something you want to look at but the United States has been very very good to Ukraine. I wouldn't say that it's reciprocal necessarily because things are happening that are not good but the United States has been very very good to Ukraine.

President Zelenskyy: Yes you are absolutely right. Not only 100%, but actually 100% and I can tell you the following; I did talk to Angela Merkel and I did meet with her. I also met and talked with Macron and I told them that they are not doing quite as much as they need to be doing on the issues with the sanctions. They are not enforcing the sanctions. They are not working as much as they should work for Ukraine. It turns out that even though logically, the European Union should be our biggest partner but technically the United States is a much bigger partner than the European Union and I'm very grateful to you for that because the United States is doing quite a lot for Ukraine. Much more than the European Union, especially when we are talking about sanctions against the Russian Federation. I would also like to thank you for your great support in the area of defense. We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes.

The President: I would like you to do us a favor though because our country has been through a lot and Ukraine knows a lot about it. I would like you to find out what happened with this whole situation with Ukraine, they say Crowdstrike... I guess you have one of your wealthy people... The server, they say Ukraine has it. There are a lot of things that went on, the whole situation. I think you're surrounding yourself with some of the same people. I would like to have the Attorney General call you or your people and I would like you to get to the bottom of it. As you saw yesterday, that whole nonsense ended with a very poor performance by a man named Robert Mueller, an incompetent performance, but they say a lot of it started with Ukraine. Whatever you can do, it's very important that you do it, if that's possible. 

President Zelenskyy: Yes it is very important for me and everything that you just mentioned earlier. For me as a President, is very important and we are open for any future cooperation. We are ready to open a new page on cooperation in relations between the United States and Ukraine. For that purpose, I just recalled our ambassador from United States and he will be replaced by a very competent and very experienced ambassador who will work hard on making sure that our two nations are getting closer. I would also like and hope to see him having your trust and your confidence and have personal relations with you so we can cooperate even more. I will personally tell you that one of my assistants spoke with Mr. Giuliani just recently and we are hoping very much that Mr. Giuliani will be able to travel to Ukraine and we will meet once he comes to Ukraine. I just wanted to assure you once again that you have nobody but friends around us. I will make sure that I surround myself with the best and most experienced people. I also wanted to tell you that we are friends. We are great friends and you Mr. President have friends in our country so we can continue our strategic partnership. I also plan to surround myself with great people and in addition to that investigation, I guarantee as the President of Ukraine that all the investigations will be done openly and candidly. That I can assure you. 

The President: Good because I heard you had a prosecutor who was very good and he was shut down and that's really unfair. A lot of people are talking about that, the way they shut your very good prosecutor down and you had some very bad people involved. Mr. Giuliani is a highly respected man. He was the mayor of New York City, a great mayor, and I would like him to call you. I will ask him to call you along with the Attorney General. Rudy very much knows what's happening and he is a very capable guy. If you could speak to him that would be great. The former ambassador from the United States, the woman, was bad news and the people she was dealing with in the Ukraine were bad news so I just want to let you know that. The other thing, there's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me. 

President Zelenskyy: I wanted to tell you about the prosecutor. First of all, I understand and I'm knowledgeable about the situation. Since we have won the absolute majority in our Parliament, the next prosecutor general will be 100% my person, my candidate, who will be approved by the parliament and will start as a new prosecutor in September. He or she will look into the situation, specifically to the company that you mentioned in this issue. The issue of the investigation of the case is actually the issue of making sure to restore the honesty so we will take care of that and will work on the investigation of the case. On top of that, I would kindly ask you if you have any additional information that you can provide to us, it would be very helpful for the investigation to make sure that we administer justice in our country with regard to the Ambassador to the United States from Ukraine as far as I recall her name was Ivanovich. It was great that you were the first one who told me that she was a bad ambassador because I agree with you 100%. Her attitude towards me was far from the best as she admired the previous President and she was on his side. She would not accept me as a new President well enough.

The President: Well, she's going to go through some things. I will have Mr. Giuliani give you a call and I am also going to have Attorney General Barr call and we will get to the bottom of it. I'm sure you will figure it out. I heard the prosecutor was treated very badly and he was a very fair prosecutor so good luck with everything. Your economy is going to get better and better I predict. You have a lot of assets. It's a great country. I have many Ukrainian friends, their incredible people. 

President Zelenskyy: I would like to tell you that I also have quite a few Ukrainian friends that live in the United States. Actually last time I traveled to the United States, I stayed in New York near Central Park and I stayed at the Trump Tower. I will talk to them and I hope to see them again in the future. I also wanted to thank you for your invitation to visit the United States, specifically Washington, C.C. On the other hand, I also want to ensure you that we will be very serious about the case and will work on the investigation. As to the economy, there is much potential for our two countries and one of the issues that is very important for Ukraine is energy independence. I believe we can be very successful and cooperating on energy independence with United States. We are already working on cooperation. We are buying American oil but I am very hopeful for a future meeting. We will have more time and more opportunities to discuss these opportunities and get to know each other better. I would like to thank you very much for your support. 

The President: Good. Well, thank you very much and I appreciate that. I will tell Rudy and Attorney General Barr to call. Thank you. Whenever you would like to come to the White House, feel free to call. Give us a date and we'll work that out. I look forward to seeing you.

President Zelenskyy: Thank you very much. I would be very happy to come and would be happy to meet with you personally and get to know you better. I am looking forward to our meeting and I would also like to invite you to visit Ukraine and come to the city of Kyiv which is a beautiful city. We have a beautiful country which would welcome you. On the other hand, I believe that on September 1 we will be in Poland and we can meet in Poland hopefully. After that, it might be a very good idea for you to travel to Ukraine. We can either take my plane and go to Ukraine or we can take your plane, which is probably much better than mine. 

The President: Okay, we can work that out. I look forward to seeing you in Washington and maybe in Poland because I think we are going to be there at that time. 

President Zelenskyy: Thank you very much Mr. President.

The President: Congratulations on a fantastic job you've done. The whole world was watching. I'm not sure it was so much of an upset but congratulations.

President Zelenskyy: Thank you Mr. President bye-bye.

-- End of Conversation --


SCHIFF IS A LIAR AND SHOULD RESIGN IN DISGRACE. HE IS GARBAGE. HE IS TRASH. HE IS A LIAR.


----------



## jc456

RDD_1210 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has stated that at all in all the idiots that have been pranced into congress. Maybe you should go testify.   post the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post the link to what? Are you that slow that you don't know what this is all about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the quote of the resources used in exchange for whatever your fked up brain made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you said you read the transcript.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well quote the piece he traded something.  i'll wait.  I'm not your bietch, so you post the quoted material.  I know you won't cause your brain's fked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, I'm good. No matter what I post it wont matter to a lapdog like you.
> 
> Go ahead and declare your victory and move on.
Click to expand...

you made my argument for me.  thanks.


----------



## WEATHER53

I notice how the most consistent emotional fact denying  tards  on here always have a 4 digit number after their screen name. This is how the payments to them are tracked.


----------



## forkup

jc456 said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I could swear that's what I just said. But I want to know if the individual Vidman leaked to, about the call, in the intel community had a legitimate need to know. If not Vidman violated protections of classified information, and possibly the espionage act. The FBI needs to look into that aspect of his testimony.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> But that's not going to happen, so we will file that with the other trump cultist delusions:
> 
> *FLUSH*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's trump's crime again?  speaking of delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crime is that he won and we are witnessing a denial of that reality and of All reality, it’s moved away from the long lasting feelings venture and into the denial and prohibition of fact reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly actually.
> 
> *FLUSH*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's trump's crime again?  speaking of delusions?
Click to expand...

- Under 18 U.S.C. § 1505, however, a defendant can be convicted of obstruction of justice by obstructing a pending proceeding before Congress or a federal administrative agency.Obstruction of justice
-18 U.S. Code § 201.Bribery of public officials
specifically:being a public official or person selected to be a public official, directly or indirectly, corruptly demands, seeks, receives, accepts, or agrees to receive or accept anything of value personally or for any other person or entity, in return for:
official act;
18 U.S. Code § 201 -  Bribery of public officials and witnesses
-52 USC 30121: Contributions and donations by foreign nationals
specifically: (2) a person to *solicit*, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national. [USC02] 52 USC 30121: Contributions and donations by foreign nationals

Any more questions?[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]
define obstruction.  defense of oneself is not obstruction.[/QUOTE]
Sure it is. If the house subpoenas peoples and documents you are obstructing their investigation. It was in the articles for impeachment for Nixon and Clinton too. You defend yourself by speaking the truth, let other people tell the truth and delivering documents if asked. If you don't you aren't defending yourself but obstructing justice.


----------



## Dragonlady

jc456 said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luchitociencia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Main failure from Democrats.
> 
> In the conversations, president Trump mentioned "Hunter Biden", and every time the president says the name "Biden" is not about the Democrat candidate but about the son HUNTER BIDEN, WHO IS NOT RUNNING AS A CANDIDATE, and is not running against president Trump.
> 
> It happens to be Hunter Biden is son of a Democrat candidate, but no one is against Biden the candidate but the investigation has been always about the possible corruption where Hunter Biden is involved.
> 
> Case closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The other thing, there's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that *Biden* stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. *Biden* went around *bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it* ... It sounds horrible to me."
> 
> Stick with the truth, because, quite plainly, for a good liar you don't even have the most basic tools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where is the 'or else'
Click to expand...


There doesn't need to be an "or else".  Zelensky asks for more Javelin missiles and Trump said "I need a favour *FIRST*".  In order to get missiles he wanted, Zelensky *FIRST * had to do what Trump wanted.  Because, as Trump said, the USA had been doing a LOT for the Ukraine, and the Ukraine hadn't done anything for the US.  

You want missiles, Trump wants investigations.  Quid pro quo.  This for that.  But the investigations weren't to help the USA, they were to help Donald J. Trump, and that is illegal on many scores.  Attempted bribery, abuse of power, extortion.  Over the past four days, it's all been laid out.  

I love watching all of the weasels turning on each other and implicating one another.  Weasels in a barrel.


----------



## gipper

RDD_1210 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has stated that at all in all the idiots that have been pranced into congress. Maybe you should go testify.   post the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post the link to what? Are you that slow that you don't know what this is all about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the quote of the resources used in exchange for whatever your fked up brain made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you said you read the transcript.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well quote the piece he traded something.  i'll wait.  I'm not your bietch, so you post the quoted material.  I know you won't cause your brain's fked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, I'm good. No matter what I post it wont matter to a lapdog like you.
> 
> Go ahead and declare your victory and move on.
Click to expand...


Too bad we can’t impeach government and remove it.


----------



## WEATHER53

Trump does not have to actually ask for any favors
We only need to feel that he intended to even if didn’t
Lib 101


----------



## ColonelAngus

Was thee an investigation into Burisma?  Nope.  Did Ukraine get the Javelins?  Yep.

Seems like a shit quid pro quo to me.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Dragonlady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luchitociencia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Main failure from Democrats.
> 
> In the conversations, president Trump mentioned "Hunter Biden", and every time the president says the name "Biden" is not about the Democrat candidate but about the son HUNTER BIDEN, WHO IS NOT RUNNING AS A CANDIDATE, and is not running against president Trump.
> 
> It happens to be Hunter Biden is son of a Democrat candidate, but no one is against Biden the candidate but the investigation has been always about the possible corruption where Hunter Biden is involved.
> 
> Case closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The other thing, there's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that *Biden* stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. *Biden* went around *bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it* ... It sounds horrible to me."
> 
> Stick with the truth, because, quite plainly, for a good liar you don't even have the most basic tools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where is the 'or else'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There doesn't need to be an "or else".  Zelensky asks for more Javelin missiles and Trump said "I need a favour *FIRST*".  In order to get missiles he wanted, Zelensky *FIRST * had to do what Trump wanted.  Because, as Trump said, the USA had been doing a LOT for the Ukraine, and the Ukraine hadn't done anything for the US.
> 
> You want missiles, Trump wants investigations.  Quid pro quo.  This for that.  But the investigations weren't to help the USA, they were to help Donald J. Trump, and that is illegal on many scores.  Attempted bribery, abuse of power, extortion.  Over the past four days, it's all been laid out.
> 
> I love watching all of the weasels turning on each other and implicating one another.  Weasels in a barrel.
Click to expand...

You're not keeping up with the news.  According to the State Department officials who worked on Ukraine, the quid pro quo was now not the military aid but a visit to the WH.  They are testifying that they threatened Zelensky with not being invited to the WH unless he cooperated with a US investigation about the Bidens' dirty deals in Ukraine.


----------



## The Purge

In case you haven't  seen it....sure puts a MONKEY WRENCH in the Schitt Show!!!!

BREAKING! TRUMP WAS RIGHT!… Head of Burisma Holdings Indicted in Ukraine! …Claims Hunter Biden.....


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Blaine Sweeter said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Libs impeachment inquiry in a fiery explosion. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "fiery explosion" is taking place in the Oval Office.
> 
> As the Impeachment Enquiry opened, Roger Stone was found guilty of 7 felony counts by a jury of his peers, and is now headed to prison, where he will join other close advisors to the President - Michael Cohen, Paul Manafort, and in all likelihood, General Flynn.  Rudy Guliani looks to he headed to jail as well, and the Three Amigos are now standing together to blame everyone but them for participating in this highly illegal scheme.
> 
> This is the primary reason why I don't believe for a second that the Clintons are these great corrupt criminals that Republicans keep claiming them to be.  In 40 years, not one person has flipped on them, despite Ken Starr spending 6 years offering pardons and throwing people in jail who refused to flip.  Not one witness or participant in any of the conspiracies Republicans have claimed occurred, has been found.  In fact, there is no evidence of or witnesses to any of the bribery or corruption schemes the Republicans claim were happening, have ever turned state's evidence.
> 
> Look at how quickly all of the co-conspirators have turned on each other.  Democrats now look brilliant for having all of these fools lie to them behind closed doors so they couldn't coordinate their stories, and the Republican witnesses are now busy blaming all of the rest of Trump's top officials who are not yet behind bars.
> 
> Ironically, the only guy who hasn't been directly implicated is William Barr, although his refusal to investigate the phone call makes him an accessory after the fact.  Everybody except Trump could be looking at serious corruption and bribery charges, not to mention jail time.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The clintons and bushes were far more corrupt than O or Trump could ever dream to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RS are spineless and Ds are worthless.
> 
> Then I guess the Republicans were either too stupid to do something about it or just didn't fucking care, huh?
Click to expand...


----------



## Dick Foster

forkup said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, but he was not a legitimate WB, period, end of story. He has no protections. shitt is just trying to hid his staffs involvement and  coordination with the spy.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think what it's really about is he (or she) would be dragged into the Senate to answer questions Schiff don't want asked, such as, who did he go to first with his complaint?  Who authored his complaint, because anybody that read it stated it was done by a legal professional and not the whistleblower.  Did he ever discuss the situation personally with Schiff?  Is this an anti-trumper?
> 
> Schiff is not worried about protecting the whistleblower, he's worried about protecting himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I could swear that's what I just said. But I want to know if the individual Vidman leaked to, about the call, in the intel community had a legitimate need to know. If not Vidman violated protections of classified information, and possibly the espionage act. The FBI needs to look into that aspect of his testimony.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that's not going to happen, so we will file that with the other trump cultist delusions:
> 
> *FLUSH*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's trump's crime again?  speaking of delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> - Under 18 U.S.C. § 1505, however, a defendant can be convicted of obstruction of justice by obstructing a pending proceeding before Congress or a federal administrative agency.Obstruction of justice
> -18 U.S. Code § 201.Bribery of public officials
> specifically:being a public official or person selected to be a public official, directly or indirectly, corruptly demands, seeks, receives, accepts, or agrees to receive or accept anything of value personally or for any other person or entity, in return for:
> official act;
> 18 U.S. Code § 201 -  Bribery of public officials and witnesses
> -52 USC 30121: Contributions and donations by foreign nationals
> specifically: (2) a person to *solicit*, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national. [USC02] 52 USC 30121: Contributions and donations by foreign nationals
> 
> Any more questions?
Click to expand...


Isn't that exactly what Biden did? Seems to me it was.


----------



## OKTexas

IM2 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't believe Vindman was offered a job by the Ukraine folks.  Too fking funny.  A military US dude gets offer for work in Ukraine.  What was their favor ask?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it was the other way around he asked them for a job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was watching Laura last night, and I forget who was on, but they said Vindman would often cut down the United States when he was around Russians.  I guess they used to workout together or something, and he'd make jokes how Americans couldn't do this, and Americans were not up to doing that, just general put downs of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
Click to expand...



Links and the statement of one of Vidman's supervisors has been included in this thread, so no, it's not bullshit.

.


----------



## ColonelAngus

ColonelAngus said:


> Schiff’s lie about the phone call transcript:
> 
> 
> “We’ve been very good to your country. Very good. No other country has done as much as we have. But you know what? I don’t see much reciprocity here. I hear what you want. I have a favor I want from YOU though. And I’m going to say this only seven times so you better listen good,” Schiff read from his fabricated conversation.
> 
> “I want you to make up dirt on my political opponent, understand? Lots of it,” he continued.
> 
> “On this and on that. I’m gonna put you in touch with people and not just any people,” he continued, affecting an accent meant to resemble Trump’s. “I’m going to put you with the attorney general of the United States, my attorney general Bill Barr. He’s got the whole weight of the American law enforcement behind him.”
> 
> “And I’m gonna put you in touch with Rudy, you’re gonna love him, trust me,” Schiff said, still avoiding any real quotations from the transcript. “You know what I’m asking, so I’m only going to say this a few more times, in a few more ways. And by the way don’t call me again. I’ll call you when you’ve done what I’ve asked.”
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Real transcript:
> 
> DATE, TIME July 25, 2019, 9:03 - 9:33 a.m. EDT
> AND PLACE: Residence
> 
> The President: Congratulations on a great victory. We all watched from the United States and you did a terrific job. The way you came from behind, somebody who wasn't given much of a chance, and you ended up winning easily. It's a fantastic achievement. Congratulations.
> 
> President Zelenskyy: You are absolutely right Mr. President. We did win big and we worked hard for this. We worked a lot but I would like to confess to you that I had an opportunity to learn from you. We used quite a few of your skills and knowledge and were able to use it as an example for our elections and yes it is true that these were unique elections. We were in a unique situation that we were able to achieve a unique success. I'm able to tell you the following; the first time, you called me to congratulate me when I won my presidential election, and the second time you are now calling me when my party won the parliamentary election. I think I should run more often so you can call me more often and we can talk over the phone more often.
> 
> The President: [laughter] That's a very good idea. I think your country is very happy about that.
> 
> President Zelenskyy: Well yes, to tell you the truth, we are trying to work hard because we wanted to drain the swamp here in our country. We brought in many many new people. Not the old politicians, not the typical politicians, because we want to have a new format and a new type of government. You are a great teacher for us and in that.
> 
> The President: Well it's very nice of you to say that. I will say that we do a lot for Ukraine. We spend a lot of effort and a lot of time. Much more than the European countries are doing and they should be helping you more than they are. Germany does almost nothing for you. All they do is talk and I think it's something that you should really ask them about. When I was speaking to Angela Merkel she talks Ukraine, but she doesn't do anything. A lot of the European countries are the same way so I think it's something you want to look at but the United States has been very very good to Ukraine. I wouldn't say that it's reciprocal necessarily because things are happening that are not good but the United States has been very very good to Ukraine.
> 
> President Zelenskyy: Yes you are absolutely right. Not only 100%, but actually 100% and I can tell you the following; I did talk to Angela Merkel and I did meet with her. I also met and talked with Macron and I told them that they are not doing quite as much as they need to be doing on the issues with the sanctions. They are not enforcing the sanctions. They are not working as much as they should work for Ukraine. It turns out that even though logically, the European Union should be our biggest partner but technically the United States is a much bigger partner than the European Union and I'm very grateful to you for that because the United States is doing quite a lot for Ukraine. Much more than the European Union, especially when we are talking about sanctions against the Russian Federation. I would also like to thank you for your great support in the area of defense. We are ready to continue to cooperate for the next steps specifically we are almost ready to buy more Javelins from the United States for defense purposes.
> 
> The President: I would like you to do us a favor though because our country has been through a lot and Ukraine knows a lot about it. I would like you to find out what happened with this whole situation with Ukraine, they say Crowdstrike... I guess you have one of your wealthy people... The server, they say Ukraine has it. There are a lot of things that went on, the whole situation. I think you're surrounding yourself with some of the same people. I would like to have the Attorney General call you or your people and I would like you to get to the bottom of it. As you saw yesterday, that whole nonsense ended with a very poor performance by a man named Robert Mueller, an incompetent performance, but they say a lot of it started with Ukraine. Whatever you can do, it's very important that you do it, if that's possible.
> 
> President Zelenskyy: Yes it is very important for me and everything that you just mentioned earlier. For me as a President, is very important and we are open for any future cooperation. We are ready to open a new page on cooperation in relations between the United States and Ukraine. For that purpose, I just recalled our ambassador from United States and he will be replaced by a very competent and very experienced ambassador who will work hard on making sure that our two nations are getting closer. I would also like and hope to see him having your trust and your confidence and have personal relations with you so we can cooperate even more. I will personally tell you that one of my assistants spoke with Mr. Giuliani just recently and we are hoping very much that Mr. Giuliani will be able to travel to Ukraine and we will meet once he comes to Ukraine. I just wanted to assure you once again that you have nobody but friends around us. I will make sure that I surround myself with the best and most experienced people. I also wanted to tell you that we are friends. We are great friends and you Mr. President have friends in our country so we can continue our strategic partnership. I also plan to surround myself with great people and in addition to that investigation, I guarantee as the President of Ukraine that all the investigations will be done openly and candidly. That I can assure you.
> 
> The President: Good because I heard you had a prosecutor who was very good and he was shut down and that's really unfair. A lot of people are talking about that, the way they shut your very good prosecutor down and you had some very bad people involved. Mr. Giuliani is a highly respected man. He was the mayor of New York City, a great mayor, and I would like him to call you. I will ask him to call you along with the Attorney General. Rudy very much knows what's happening and he is a very capable guy. If you could speak to him that would be great. The former ambassador from the United States, the woman, was bad news and the people she was dealing with in the Ukraine were bad news so I just want to let you know that. The other thing, there's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me.
> 
> President Zelenskyy: I wanted to tell you about the prosecutor. First of all, I understand and I'm knowledgeable about the situation. Since we have won the absolute majority in our Parliament, the next prosecutor general will be 100% my person, my candidate, who will be approved by the parliament and will start as a new prosecutor in September. He or she will look into the situation, specifically to the company that you mentioned in this issue. The issue of the investigation of the case is actually the issue of making sure to restore the honesty so we will take care of that and will work on the investigation of the case. On top of that, I would kindly ask you if you have any additional information that you can provide to us, it would be very helpful for the investigation to make sure that we administer justice in our country with regard to the Ambassador to the United States from Ukraine as far as I recall her name was Ivanovich. It was great that you were the first one who told me that she was a bad ambassador because I agree with you 100%. Her attitude towards me was far from the best as she admired the previous President and she was on his side. She would not accept me as a new President well enough.
> 
> The President: Well, she's going to go through some things. I will have Mr. Giuliani give you a call and I am also going to have Attorney General Barr call and we will get to the bottom of it. I'm sure you will figure it out. I heard the prosecutor was treated very badly and he was a very fair prosecutor so good luck with everything. Your economy is going to get better and better I predict. You have a lot of assets. It's a great country. I have many Ukrainian friends, their incredible people.
> 
> President Zelenskyy: I would like to tell you that I also have quite a few Ukrainian friends that live in the United States. Actually last time I traveled to the United States, I stayed in New York near Central Park and I stayed at the Trump Tower. I will talk to them and I hope to see them again in the future. I also wanted to thank you for your invitation to visit the United States, specifically Washington, C.C. On the other hand, I also want to ensure you that we will be very serious about the case and will work on the investigation. As to the economy, there is much potential for our two countries and one of the issues that is very important for Ukraine is energy independence. I believe we can be very successful and cooperating on energy independence with United States. We are already working on cooperation. We are buying American oil but I am very hopeful for a future meeting. We will have more time and more opportunities to discuss these opportunities and get to know each other better. I would like to thank you very much for your support.
> 
> The President: Good. Well, thank you very much and I appreciate that. I will tell Rudy and Attorney General Barr to call. Thank you. Whenever you would like to come to the White House, feel free to call. Give us a date and we'll work that out. I look forward to seeing you.
> 
> President Zelenskyy: Thank you very much. I would be very happy to come and would be happy to meet with you personally and get to know you better. I am looking forward to our meeting and I would also like to invite you to visit Ukraine and come to the city of Kyiv which is a beautiful city. We have a beautiful country which would welcome you. On the other hand, I believe that on September 1 we will be in Poland and we can meet in Poland hopefully. After that, it might be a very good idea for you to travel to Ukraine. We can either take my plane and go to Ukraine or we can take your plane, which is probably much better than mine.
> 
> The President: Okay, we can work that out. I look forward to seeing you in Washington and maybe in Poland because I think we are going to be there at that time.
> 
> President Zelenskyy: Thank you very much Mr. President.
> 
> The President: Congratulations on a fantastic job you've done. The whole world was watching. I'm not sure it was so much of an upset but congratulations.
> 
> President Zelenskyy: Thank you Mr. President bye-bye.
> 
> -- End of Conversation --
> 
> 
> SCHIFF IS A LIAR AND SHOULD RESIGN IN DISGRACE. HE IS GARBAGE. HE IS TRASH. HE IS A LIAR.




Why is this ok and why is he Congress?


----------



## OKTexas

Aldo Raine said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again, Trump trying a quid pro quo should not have any effect on the election.  But his dragging this out, and forcing lies to cover up his idiocy, just might rehabilitate Biden in a way.  I thought Biden's worst feature was he was LIKE Trump.  Old, out of touch with those of us concerned about healthcare and educating children (JFC "busing") and with crooked children.
> 
> And the kids should never have been in issue.  Look at Carter, Ford and Reagan's kids.  So they don't own Trump Towers or control billions of investments.  Normally, president's relatives are more amusing.
> 
> Now Joe can say he won't use Bill Barr to investigate Ivanka and the Real Estate Failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volker and Morrison were supposed to be the Republican witnesses for the President.  Every witness so far, including Volker and Morrison have opined that the "Crowstrike theory" is a hoax and a false conspiracy theory to deflect from blaming Russia for election interference and has now basis in fact.  Russia hacked the DNC server, and the Biden firing of the prosecutor was done in accordance with stated public policy in all of the free world, at that time.
> 
> If these are the best witnesses that the President has, he's in big trouble.  It was especially delightful yesterday that when Jim Jordan attacked Lt. Col. Vindland, his response was to read his latest performance review out loud.  Trump's attack dog keeps getting his ass handed to him on a plate.  Yes, let's get the guy who "started it all" in for testimony.  I agree, but I don't think President Trump will come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump needs no witnesses
> 
> The transcript reveals no impeachable offense
> 
> So the Donald is already holding a pat hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except it is not a transcript,  it is Tramps summary of the call.  Tramp refuses to release the call off of a top secret server it was wrongly stored on.  Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not trumps transcript
> 
> Its the official transcript compiled by officials within the administration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No meathead it is a summary.
Click to expand...



And Vidman said in private and public that it is an accurate summary.

.


----------



## jc456

forkup said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that's not going to happen, so we will file that with the other trump cultist delusions:
> 
> *FLUSH*
> 
> 
> 
> what's trump's crime again?  speaking of delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crime is that he won and we are witnessing a denial of that reality and of All reality, it’s moved away from the long lasting feelings venture and into the denial and prohibition of fact reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly actually.
> 
> *FLUSH*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's trump's crime again?  speaking of delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> - Under 18 U.S.C. § 1505, however, a defendant can be convicted of obstruction of justice by obstructing a pending proceeding before Congress or a federal administrative agency.Obstruction of justice
> -18 U.S. Code § 201.Bribery of public officials
> specifically:being a public official or person selected to be a public official, directly or indirectly, corruptly demands, seeks, receives, accepts, or agrees to receive or accept anything of value personally or for any other person or entity, in return for:
> official act;
> 18 U.S. Code § 201 -  Bribery of public officials and witnesses
> -52 USC 30121: Contributions and donations by foreign nationals
> specifically: (2) a person to *solicit*, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national. [USC02] 52 USC 30121: Contributions and donations by foreign nationals
> 
> Any more questions?
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]
define obstruction.  defense of oneself is not obstruction.[/QUOTE]
Sure it is. If the house subpoenas peoples and documents you are obstructing their investigation. It was in the articles for impeachment for Nixon and Clinton too. You defend yourself by speaking the truth, let other people tell the truth and delivering documents if asked. If you don't you aren't defending yourself but obstructing justice.[/QUOTE]
oh someone isn't allowed to defend themselves in your fked up brain? too funny. son, you're in the wrong country.  go back to russia.


----------



## playtime

Olde Europe said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> morrison who took the transcript & hid it in the super secure vault, was asked several times why didn't he go to his superior with it first, thus rejecting proper protocol---he couldn't answer it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite.  Morrison reported the call to White House lawyers - not because of the brazen, obvious corruption, but because it would be politically damaging if leaked.  Upon his (and Vindman's) report of the call, the White House lawyers hid away the transcript.  Morrison further testified that, when he looked for the transcript a day later, he couldn't find it.  He then inquired about its whereabouts and was told, it was on a code-word protected server to which he had no access.  Upon asking the White House lawyers why that was, he was allegedly told it was merely a clerical error.
> 
> The whining about "proper protocol" was aimed at Vindman, who reported the call to the lawyers without going to his superior (Morrison) first.
Click to expand...


*Morrison refuses to answer why he 'skipped' chain of command on reporting call*
Rep. Val Demings, D-Florida, repeatedly questioned Morrison on why he chose to go directly to NSC lawyer John Eisenberg with his concerns about the July 25 phone call instead of reporting it up his chain of command to the deputy national security adviser Dr. Charlie Kupperman. Demings said if he felt there was nothing improper about the conversation, why did he "skip" his chain of command?

"I don't think I did skip my chain of command," Morrison said, saying that his relationship with Eisenberg was largely focused on "administrative matters" such as locking down the transcript. 

Demings continued to press him, asking why he was so concerned about the legal adviser being aware of "this call that you saw nothing, basically, wrong with the substance or content of the call?"

Morrison said he was concerned because he didn't see a member of the legal office in the listening room on the call, and he wanted them to "be aware of what had transpired."
Impeachment hearing live: Morrison and Volker testify


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

jc456 said:


> QUOTE="Ray From Cleveland, post: 23522585, member: 55493"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am wrong but had Biden even declared his candidacy when the phone call occurred?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden announced his candidacy in April which is long before the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought so and thanks although if it’s April to July same year that’s just 3 months so no real traction gained to determine if Biden was The serious contender.
> Next question is what office is Hunter Biden running for as he and not Joe seem to be the focus of any inquiry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I look at it this way:  Hunter knew he got the job because of his father, and his father knew he got the job because of his position in our federal government.  They both know what was up when that happened.
> 
> I'm sure it goes on all the time, but given the fact_ Biden admitted that Trump_ put him in charge of Ukraine affairs, because he got his son a job there, Joe should have asked DumBama to put him in charge of somewhere else as it was a conflict of interest, and let another person be in charge of Ukraine.
Click to expand...

you meant obammy right?  not trump.[/QUOTE]


----------



## playtime

OKTexas said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> the WB is insignificant now.  on the streets, he would be the informant.  now pay close attention, ray ray & see if this makes sense.
> 
> A) if someone calls in a fire on 9-1-1 & the firemen show up & there indeed is a blaze, their job is to put out the fire; not go looking for who called it in.
> 
> B) the WB went thru proper protocol & gave all pertinent info -* including the names of the people who gave him/her the lowdown* to the IG who testified that the info was credible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ICIG had no authority to even take the report, much less do anything else with it. Presidential diplomatic calls do not fall under the authority or responsibility of the DNI as required.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong.
> 
> *Office of the Inspector General of the Intelligence Community’s Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints*
> 
> (September 30, 2019) The Office of the Inspector General of the Intelligence Community (ICIG) processes complaints or information with respect to alleged urgent concerns in accordance with the Intelligence Community Whistleblower Protection Act (ICWPA) and the ICIG’s authorizing statute. * With respect to the whistleblower complaint received by the ICIG on August 12, 2019, the ICIG processed and reviewed the complaint in accordance with the law. *
> 
> https://www.dni.gov/files/ICIG/Documents/News/ICIG News/2019/September 30 - Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints/ICIG Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should have read a bit further, from your link. My B/U
> 
> The law also required that the Complainant provide a complaint or information with respect to an “urgent concern,” which is defined, in relevant part, as: “*A serious or flagrant problem, abuse, violation of the law or Executive order, or deficiency relating to the funding, administration, or operation of an intelligence activity within the responsibility and authority of the Director of National Intelligence involving classified information, but does not include differences of opinions concerning public policy matters.” Id. § 3033(k)(5)(G)(i). *The Inspector General of the Intelligence Community determined that the Complainant alleged information with respect to such an alleged urgent concern.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the WB went to congress with an urgent concern after his complaint was going to get buried.  when he/she did that - they were then instructed to go to the IG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I just proved, the ICIG has no jurisdiction. So this so called WB isn't really a WB. is he? He has no claim to remain anonymous because he took his "concern" to the wrong place. My question now is, if Vidman violated the espionage act by reading in someone, about the call, who didn't have a need to know.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


vidman is a spy?  is that what you are saying????????????????????  haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...........................

dismissed.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Sondland:

Trump said to me: "I want nothing. I want nothing, I want no quid pro quo. Tell Zelensky — President Zelensky to do the right thing."

Dimms, you are done.  That’s Sondland’s direct testimony.


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> morrison who took the transcript & hid it in the super secure vault, was asked several times why didn't he go to his superior with it first, thus rejecting proper protocol---he couldn't answer it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite.  Morrison reported the call to White House lawyers - not because of the brazen, obvious corruption, but because it would be politically damaging if leaked.  Upon his (and Vindman's) report of the call, the White House lawyers hid away the transcript.  Morrison further testified that, when he looked for the transcript a day later, he couldn't find it.  He then inquired about its whereabouts and was told, it was on a code-word protected server to which he had no access.  Upon asking the White House lawyers why that was, he was allegedly told it was merely a clerical error.
> 
> The whining about "proper protocol" was aimed at Vindman, who reported the call to the lawyers without going to his superior (Morrison) first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Morrison refuses to answer why he 'skipped' chain of command on reporting call*
> Rep. Val Demings, D-Florida, repeatedly questioned Morrison on why he chose to go directly to NSC lawyer John Eisenberg with his concerns about the July 25 phone call instead of reporting it up his chain of command to the deputy national security adviser Dr. Charlie Kupperman. Demings said if he felt there was nothing improper about the conversation, why did he "skip" his chain of command?
> 
> "I don't think I did skip my chain of command," Morrison said, saying that his relationship with Eisenberg was largely focused on "administrative matters" such as locking down the transcript.
> 
> Demings continued to press him, asking why he was so concerned about the legal adviser being aware of "this call that you saw nothing, basically, wrong with the substance or content of the call?"
> 
> Morrison said he was concerned because he didn't see a member of the legal office in the listening room on the call, and he wanted them to "be aware of what had transpired."
> Impeachment hearing live: Morrison and Volker testify
Click to expand...

he didn't skip chain of command, you didn't listen well.  he went to his peer.  you missed it obviously. The legal group wasn't on the call.  he gave them the update.  they were supposed to be on the call.


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ICIG had no authority to even take the report, much less do anything else with it. Presidential diplomatic calls do not fall under the authority or responsibility of the DNI as required.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong.
> 
> *Office of the Inspector General of the Intelligence Community’s Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints*
> 
> (September 30, 2019) The Office of the Inspector General of the Intelligence Community (ICIG) processes complaints or information with respect to alleged urgent concerns in accordance with the Intelligence Community Whistleblower Protection Act (ICWPA) and the ICIG’s authorizing statute. * With respect to the whistleblower complaint received by the ICIG on August 12, 2019, the ICIG processed and reviewed the complaint in accordance with the law. *
> 
> https://www.dni.gov/files/ICIG/Documents/News/ICIG News/2019/September 30 - Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints/ICIG Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should have read a bit further, from your link. My B/U
> 
> The law also required that the Complainant provide a complaint or information with respect to an “urgent concern,” which is defined, in relevant part, as: “*A serious or flagrant problem, abuse, violation of the law or Executive order, or deficiency relating to the funding, administration, or operation of an intelligence activity within the responsibility and authority of the Director of National Intelligence involving classified information, but does not include differences of opinions concerning public policy matters.” Id. § 3033(k)(5)(G)(i). *The Inspector General of the Intelligence Community determined that the Complainant alleged information with respect to such an alleged urgent concern.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the WB went to congress with an urgent concern after his complaint was going to get buried.  when he/she did that - they were then instructed to go to the IG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I just proved, the ICIG has no jurisdiction. So this so called WB isn't really a WB. is he? He has no claim to remain anonymous because he took his "concern" to the wrong place. My question now is, if Vidman violated the espionage act by reading in someone, about the call, who didn't have a need to know.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> vidman is a spy?  is that what you are saying????????????????????  haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...........................
> 
> dismissed.
Click to expand...

did we stutter?


----------



## ColonelAngus

playtime said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ICIG had no authority to even take the report, much less do anything else with it. Presidential diplomatic calls do not fall under the authority or responsibility of the DNI as required.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong.
> 
> *Office of the Inspector General of the Intelligence Community’s Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints*
> 
> (September 30, 2019) The Office of the Inspector General of the Intelligence Community (ICIG) processes complaints or information with respect to alleged urgent concerns in accordance with the Intelligence Community Whistleblower Protection Act (ICWPA) and the ICIG’s authorizing statute. * With respect to the whistleblower complaint received by the ICIG on August 12, 2019, the ICIG processed and reviewed the complaint in accordance with the law. *
> 
> https://www.dni.gov/files/ICIG/Documents/News/ICIG News/2019/September 30 - Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints/ICIG Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should have read a bit further, from your link. My B/U
> 
> The law also required that the Complainant provide a complaint or information with respect to an “urgent concern,” which is defined, in relevant part, as: “*A serious or flagrant problem, abuse, violation of the law or Executive order, or deficiency relating to the funding, administration, or operation of an intelligence activity within the responsibility and authority of the Director of National Intelligence involving classified information, but does not include differences of opinions concerning public policy matters.” Id. § 3033(k)(5)(G)(i). *The Inspector General of the Intelligence Community determined that the Complainant alleged information with respect to such an alleged urgent concern.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the WB went to congress with an urgent concern after his complaint was going to get buried.  when he/she did that - they were then instructed to go to the IG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I just proved, the ICIG has no jurisdiction. So this so called WB isn't really a WB. is he? He has no claim to remain anonymous because he took his "concern" to the wrong place. My question now is, if Vidman violated the espionage act by reading in someone, about the call, who didn't have a need to know.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> vidman is a spy?  is that what you are saying????????????????????  haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...........................
> 
> dismissed.
Click to expand...


Are you guys talking about Vindman?  Let’s at least get the name right for the POS who leaked for political purposes rather than go up the chain of command.

Vindman is trash.  Let him go be the Defense Minister of Ukraine.


----------



## Olde Europe

playtime said:


> *Morrison refuses to answer why he 'skipped' chain of command on reporting call*
> Rep. Val Demings, D-Florida, repeatedly questioned Morrison on why he chose to go directly to NSC lawyer John Eisenberg with his concerns about the July 25 phone call instead of reporting it up his chain of command to the deputy national security adviser Dr. Charlie Kupperman. Demings said if he felt there was nothing improper about the conversation, why did he "skip" his chain of command?
> 
> "I don't think I did skip my chain of command," Morrison said, saying that his relationship with Eisenberg was largely focused on "administrative matters" such as locking down the transcript.
> 
> Demings continued to press him, asking why he was so concerned about the legal adviser being aware of "this call that you saw nothing, basically, wrong with the substance or content of the call?"
> 
> Morrison said he was concerned because he didn't see a member of the legal office in the listening room on the call, and he wanted them to "be aware of what had transpired."
> Impeachment hearing live: Morrison and Volker testify



Ah, you referenced another part of the hearing.  I stand corrected.  Admittedly, I largely skipped the Committee members' questioning.


----------



## OKTexas

RDD_1210 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abuse of Power. Wake up.
> 
> 
> 
> Exercise of power is not abuse of it. Go back to sleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's not allowed to exercise his power.  isn't that clear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not for his personal benefit he's not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where did he do that?  He is the commander in chief and allowed to look into corruption to the state.  didn't you know that?  wow, you aren't american.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was looking to tear down his biggest political threat. Everyone honest knows that.
Click to expand...



Two time loser quid pro joe is only a threat to himself. He's laying off staff and cutting back on ads because he isn't raising enough money.

.


----------



## playtime

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know damn well that she is only a piece of the impeachable puzzle polchicky.
> 
> LOL!!!!!!!!   breitbart??????????
> 
> *Breitbart*
> _*Has this Media Source failed a fact check?*_ *LET US KNOW HERE.*
> 
> Share:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *QUESTIONABLE SOURCE*
> A questionable source exhibits _one or more_ of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no sourcing to credible information, a complete lack of transparency and/or is fake news. Fake News is the _deliberate attempt_ to publish hoaxes and/or disinformation for the purpose of profit or influence (Learn More). Sources listed in the Questionable Category _may_ be very untrustworthy and should be fact checked on a per article basis. Please note sources on this list _are not_ considered _fake news_ unless specifically written in the reasoning section for that source. See all Questionable sources.
> 
> 
> 
> *Overall, we rate Breitbart Questionable based on extreme right wing bias, publication of conspiracy theories and propaganda as well as numerous false claims.*
> *Detailed Report*
> Reasoning:* Extreme Right, Propaganda, Conspiracy, Failed Fact Checks*
> Country: *USA*
> World Press Freedom Rank: *USA 48/180
> Breitbart - Media Bias/Fact Check
> *
> _bite meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> 
> 
> She is no piece of the impeachable puzzle.  She can just testify that she was canned.
> What you people call evidence is hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is gonna start changing CONsiderably with tomorrow's testimony.  pence's aid is a first person witness to that 2nd call & then there's sondland.  whoooooweeeeeee that is gonna rock!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you're so convinced that their testimony is going to be damaging to Trump.  Why?  Because your left wing sources told you that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nooooooooooooo............. because they are first person witness'.  like i said.  the (R)s have been whining about 'hearsay'...  that's it's not legit testimony... yada yada yada...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> outside chain of command which is a military crime.
Click to expand...


military command?  wtf are you talkng about?  the only one that might a concern is the lt colonel & if something is illegal or a conscientious objection, then that doesn't apply away.


----------



## forkup

Dick Foster said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think what it's really about is he (or she) would be dragged into the Senate to answer questions Schiff don't want asked, such as, who did he go to first with his complaint?  Who authored his complaint, because anybody that read it stated it was done by a legal professional and not the whistleblower.  Did he ever discuss the situation personally with Schiff?  Is this an anti-trumper?
> 
> Schiff is not worried about protecting the whistleblower, he's worried about protecting himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I could swear that's what I just said. But I want to know if the individual Vidman leaked to, about the call, in the intel community had a legitimate need to know. If not Vidman violated protections of classified information, and possibly the espionage act. The FBI needs to look into that aspect of his testimony.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that's not going to happen, so we will file that with the other trump cultist delusions:
> 
> *FLUSH*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's trump's crime again?  speaking of delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> - Under 18 U.S.C. § 1505, however, a defendant can be convicted of obstruction of justice by obstructing a pending proceeding before Congress or a federal administrative agency.Obstruction of justice
> -18 U.S. Code § 201.Bribery of public officials
> specifically:being a public official or person selected to be a public official, directly or indirectly, corruptly demands, seeks, receives, accepts, or agrees to receive or accept anything of value personally or for any other person or entity, in return for:
> official act;
> 18 U.S. Code § 201 -  Bribery of public officials and witnesses
> -52 USC 30121: Contributions and donations by foreign nationals
> specifically: (2) a person to *solicit*, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national. [USC02] 52 USC 30121: Contributions and donations by foreign nationals
> 
> Any more questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that exactly what Biden did? Seems to me it was.
Click to expand...

Actually no. 
being a public official or person selected to be a public official, directly or indirectly, *corruptly demands*, seeks, receives, accepts, or agrees to receive or *accept anything of value personally or for any other person or entity*, in return for:
official act;

What I put in bold is the difference. There has been zero indication that Joe Biden acted inconsistently with official US foreign policy. Making his demand not corrupt. Nor had it a personal aspect since Hunter Biden wasn't being investigated by that prosecutor he wasn't even at Burisma at the time the 2 board members were under investigation. By the time Hunter entered the picture, the investigation was latent. Not only that but that prosecutor was targeted by the IMF and the British as being corrupt and he was the one that STOPPED the investigation in the first place. If you are truly interested you can check any fact-checker site on the internet. Not to mention articles written at the time of the occurrence. 

And if that fails you can simply use common sense. Why ask Ukraine to investigate while not using the DOJ to do the same? Most of the facts, IF it was a real investigation into corruption will be found in the White House records, State department and DOJ. They have records of why that prosecutor had to be removed; not Ukraine.

The 2 others aren't applicable at all, since they deal with obstruction and election law.


----------



## Zorro!

jc456 said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does the transcript says
> 
> *Need a link for this. * Kilroy2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Volker and Morrison said the less than two month delay of the aid had no effect on Ukraines defensive capabilities. And the Javelin missile sale was apart form that aid.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Obama EVER give them the Javelins they needed to take on Russian tanks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope. and he held their aid.
Click to expand...

Why did Obama hold up Ukraine's aid?


----------



## OKTexas

Dragonlady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luchitociencia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Main failure from Democrats.
> 
> In the conversations, president Trump mentioned "Hunter Biden", and every time the president says the name "Biden" is not about the Democrat candidate but about the son HUNTER BIDEN, WHO IS NOT RUNNING AS A CANDIDATE, and is not running against president Trump.
> 
> It happens to be Hunter Biden is son of a Democrat candidate, but no one is against Biden the candidate but the investigation has been always about the possible corruption where Hunter Biden is involved.
> 
> Case closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The other thing, there's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that *Biden* stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. *Biden* went around *bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it* ... It sounds horrible to me."
> 
> Stick with the truth, because, quite plainly, for a good liar you don't even have the most basic tools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where is the 'or else'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There doesn't need to be an "or else".  Zelensky asks for more Javelin missiles and Trump said "I need a favour *FIRST*".  In order to get missiles he wanted, Zelensky *FIRST * had to do what Trump wanted.  Because, as Trump said, the USA had been doing a LOT for the Ukraine, and the Ukraine hadn't done anything for the US.
> 
> You want missiles, Trump wants investigations.  Quid pro quo.  This for that.  But the investigations weren't to help the USA, they were to help Donald J. Trump, and that is illegal on many scores.  Attempted bribery, abuse of power, extortion.  Over the past four days, it's all been laid out.
> 
> I love watching all of the weasels turning on each other and implicating one another.  Weasels in a barrel.
Click to expand...



Liar, Zelensky said they were ALMOST ready to buy more Javelins, when they were ready, they did. 3 more launchers and 75 Javelins.

.


----------



## Zorro!

Ray From Cleveland said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The proper channel was for Rump to turn it over to the DOJ and have them open the investigation.  Again, a President has tremendous power over countries through foreign aid.  To even ask for a favor to have them "Look into a Political Rival" usually means, do it or else.  You can word it any way you wish but that's how it's going to come across.  In Mob Boss lingo that Rump speaks, that means Do it or Else.  He demonstrates that even with people that cross him in the United States.  So it or else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is where the stupidity enters the debate.  Words mean things, and not what Democrats decide they mean at the time.  Now I know you've seen my multiple post of the definition of the word "favor" with the dictionary link of course.
> 
> Rational people define the word as it is in the dictionary.  Leftists define the word in the way they see fit.  You replied with a perfect example of that.  Instead of the dictionary definition of favor, which is doing something out of good will, with no remuneration, the Democrats ignore all that, and claim what you just did: better do it or else; your military aid depends on it, and nothing of the sorts was ever said or hinted.  How many times have the Democrats in the hearings used the word "demand?"  There was never any demand.
> 
> Trump never asked for an investigation by Ukraine, he asked for a favor, which I defined above.  A demand (also in the dictionary) is an ultimatum, and Trump never did that either.  So what this impeachment is all about is the way Democrats are re-defining words.  And again, remember, if Democrats can create new definition of words, so can Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, if a "consensus" of Democrats on the fly change the dictionary, I think it can retroactively convert acceptable conduct into an impeachable crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats are constantly changing definitions and words.  It's how they lie and get the sheep to believe them.
> 
> Trump said there are good people on both sides.  Liberals: Trump said white supremacists are good people.
> 
> Trump proclaims himself as a Nationalist.  Liberals: That's code word for white Nationalist.
> 
> Trump said Mexico is sending us murderers and rapists: Liberals: Trump said all Mexicans are murderers and rapists.
> 
> Trump said do me a favor.  Liberals: Trump threatened US aid if Zelensky didn't meet his demands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The media TOLD the Democrats to start calling it bribery because people don’t understand what quid pro quo means.
> 
> Then Pelosi and Schiff changed it to bribery.
> 
> Pelosi is such a hack.
> 
> Schiff is a starting up fucking criminal.  He lied on the Congressional record about the phone call and he also said he saw concrete evidence of Russia collusion with Trump about the election.....funny, Mueller didn’t find it and Schiff never said what his “evidence” was...because there was none, because he was fucking lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, some commie paper (Washington Post I believe) did a poll to find out which of the three words had the most impact.  It was between quid pro quo, extortion, or bribery.  The word bribery was picked overwhelmingly.  So that's why the commies are using it.
Click to expand...

Impeachment by focus group polling and they still fall miserably short of the support needed to remove a President in an election year?  Sad!


----------



## Zorro!

HappyJoy said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The proper channel was for Rump to turn it over to the DOJ and have them open the investigation.  Again, a President has tremendous power over countries through foreign aid.  To even ask for a favor to have them "Look into a Political Rival" usually means, do it or else.  You can word it any way you wish but that's how it's going to come across.  In Mob Boss lingo that Rump speaks, that means Do it or Else.  He demonstrates that even with people that cross him in the United States.  So it or else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is where the stupidity enters the debate.  Words mean things, and not what Democrats decide they mean at the time.  Now I know you've seen my multiple post of the definition of the word "favor" with the dictionary link of course.
> 
> Rational people define the word as it is in the dictionary.  Leftists define the word in the way they see fit.  You replied with a perfect example of that.  Instead of the dictionary definition of favor, which is doing something out of good will, with no remuneration, the Democrats ignore all that, and claim what you just did: better do it or else; your military aid depends on it, and nothing of the sorts was ever said or hinted.  How many times have the Democrats in the hearings used the word "demand?"  There was never any demand.
> 
> Trump never asked for an investigation by Ukraine, he asked for a favor, which I defined above.  A demand (also in the dictionary) is an ultimatum, and Trump never did that either.  So what this impeachment is all about is the way Democrats are re-defining words.  And again, remember, if Democrats can create new definition of words, so can Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, if a "consensus" of Democrats on the fly change the dictionary, I think it can retroactively convert acceptable conduct into an impeachable crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats are constantly changing definitions and words.  It's how they lie and get the sheep to believe them.
> 
> Trump said there are good people on both sides.  Liberals: Trump said white supremacists are good people.
> 
> Trump proclaims himself as a Nationalist.  Liberals: That's code word for white Nationalist.
> 
> Trump said Mexico is sending us murderers and rapists: Liberals: Trump said all Mexicans are murderers and rapists.
> 
> Trump said do me a favor.  Liberals: Trump threatened US aid if Zelensky didn't meet his demands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The media TOLD the Democrats to start calling it bribery because people don’t understand what quid pro quo means.
> 
> Then Pelosi and Schiff changed it to bribery.
> 
> Pelosi is such a hack.
> 
> Schiff is a starting up fucking criminal.  He lied on the Congressional record about the phone call and he also said he saw concrete evidence of Russia collusion with Trump about the election.....funny, Mueller didn’t find it and Schiff never said what his “evidence” was...because there was none, because he was fucking lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, bribery is one of only two specific crimes mentioned in the Constitution for impeachment. I don't think we knew what we had when only the phone call was known. Now we have a fuller picture and actions that took place by the state department.
> 
> EDIT: Or I should say Giuliani.
Click to expand...

The Phone call gives you nothing and it undercuts Dems lies about what happened in the conversation.


----------



## playtime

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> morrison who took the transcript & hid it in the super secure vault, was asked several times why didn't he go to his superior with it first, thus rejecting proper protocol---he couldn't answer it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite.  Morrison reported the call to White House lawyers - not because of the brazen, obvious corruption, but because it would be politically damaging if leaked.  Upon his (and Vindman's) report of the call, the White House lawyers hid away the transcript.  Morrison further testified that, when he looked for the transcript a day later, he couldn't find it.  He then inquired about its whereabouts and was told, it was on a code-word protected server to which he had no access.  Upon asking the White House lawyers why that was, he was allegedly told it was merely a clerical error.
> 
> The whining about "proper protocol" was aimed at Vindman, who reported the call to the lawyers without going to his superior (Morrison) first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Morrison refuses to answer why he 'skipped' chain of command on reporting call*
> Rep. Val Demings, D-Florida, repeatedly questioned Morrison on why he chose to go directly to NSC lawyer John Eisenberg with his concerns about the July 25 phone call instead of reporting it up his chain of command to the deputy national security adviser Dr. Charlie Kupperman. Demings said if he felt there was nothing improper about the conversation, why did he "skip" his chain of command?
> 
> "I don't think I did skip my chain of command," Morrison said, saying that his relationship with Eisenberg was largely focused on "administrative matters" such as locking down the transcript.
> 
> Demings continued to press him, asking why he was so concerned about the legal adviser being aware of "this call that you saw nothing, basically, wrong with the substance or content of the call?"
> 
> Morrison said he was concerned because he didn't see a member of the legal office in the listening room on the call, and he wanted them to "be aware of what had transpired."
> Impeachment hearing live: Morrison and Volker testify
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he didn't skip chain of command, you didn't listen well.  he went to his peer.  you missed it obviously. The legal group wasn't on the call.  he gave them the update.  they were supposed to be on the call.
Click to expand...


well, since vidman's peers are keeping his ass safe from those that could do harm to him & have some pretty good feelings about the dude - me thinx that court marshal ain't gonna happen.  too bad so sad for you.


----------



## playtime

ColonelAngus said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong.
> 
> *Office of the Inspector General of the Intelligence Community’s Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints*
> 
> (September 30, 2019) The Office of the Inspector General of the Intelligence Community (ICIG) processes complaints or information with respect to alleged urgent concerns in accordance with the Intelligence Community Whistleblower Protection Act (ICWPA) and the ICIG’s authorizing statute. * With respect to the whistleblower complaint received by the ICIG on August 12, 2019, the ICIG processed and reviewed the complaint in accordance with the law. *
> 
> https://www.dni.gov/files/ICIG/Documents/News/ICIG News/2019/September 30 - Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints/ICIG Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should have read a bit further, from your link. My B/U
> 
> The law also required that the Complainant provide a complaint or information with respect to an “urgent concern,” which is defined, in relevant part, as: “*A serious or flagrant problem, abuse, violation of the law or Executive order, or deficiency relating to the funding, administration, or operation of an intelligence activity within the responsibility and authority of the Director of National Intelligence involving classified information, but does not include differences of opinions concerning public policy matters.” Id. § 3033(k)(5)(G)(i). *The Inspector General of the Intelligence Community determined that the Complainant alleged information with respect to such an alleged urgent concern.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the WB went to congress with an urgent concern after his complaint was going to get buried.  when he/she did that - they were then instructed to go to the IG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I just proved, the ICIG has no jurisdiction. So this so called WB isn't really a WB. is he? He has no claim to remain anonymous because he took his "concern" to the wrong place. My question now is, if Vidman violated the espionage act by reading in someone, about the call, who didn't have a need to know.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> vidman is a spy?  is that what you are saying????????????????????  haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...........................
> 
> dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you guys talking about Vindman?  Let’s at least get the name right for the POS who leaked for political purposes rather than go up the chain of command.
> 
> Vindman is trash.  Let him go be the Defense Minister of Ukraine.
Click to expand...


lol... you = pathetic.


----------



## ColonelAngus

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> morrison who took the transcript & hid it in the super secure vault, was asked several times why didn't he go to his superior with it first, thus rejecting proper protocol---he couldn't answer it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite.  Morrison reported the call to White House lawyers - not because of the brazen, obvious corruption, but because it would be politically damaging if leaked.  Upon his (and Vindman's) report of the call, the White House lawyers hid away the transcript.  Morrison further testified that, when he looked for the transcript a day later, he couldn't find it.  He then inquired about its whereabouts and was told, it was on a code-word protected server to which he had no access.  Upon asking the White House lawyers why that was, he was allegedly told it was merely a clerical error.
> 
> The whining about "proper protocol" was aimed at Vindman, who reported the call to the lawyers without going to his superior (Morrison) first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Morrison refuses to answer why he 'skipped' chain of command on reporting call*
> Rep. Val Demings, D-Florida, repeatedly questioned Morrison on why he chose to go directly to NSC lawyer John Eisenberg with his concerns about the July 25 phone call instead of reporting it up his chain of command to the deputy national security adviser Dr. Charlie Kupperman. Demings said if he felt there was nothing improper about the conversation, why did he "skip" his chain of command?
> 
> "I don't think I did skip my chain of command," Morrison said, saying that his relationship with Eisenberg was largely focused on "administrative matters" such as locking down the transcript.
> 
> Demings continued to press him, asking why he was so concerned about the legal adviser being aware of "this call that you saw nothing, basically, wrong with the substance or content of the call?"
> 
> Morrison said he was concerned because he didn't see a member of the legal office in the listening room on the call, and he wanted them to "be aware of what had transpired."
> Impeachment hearing live: Morrison and Volker testify
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he didn't skip chain of command, you didn't listen well.  he went to his peer.  you missed it obviously. The legal group wasn't on the call.  he gave them the update.  they were supposed to be on the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, since vidman's peers are keeping his ass safe from those that could do harm to him & have some pretty good feelings about the dude - me thinx that court marshal ain't gonna happen.  too bad so sad for you.
Click to expand...


And Trump isn’t leaving office...too bad so sad for you.


----------



## Zorro!

ColonelAngus said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can agree or disagree whether what Trump asked for was right or wrong, but one thing that it's not, is grounds for impeachment.
> 
> Since Trump has the right to ask anybody for anything, the commies are trying to attach the word "bribery" to it, as if Biden didn't do that when he was VP.  But bribery involves personally getting something back, which Trump didn't do for himself or the country.
> 
> Polls are funny, because they always seem to favor the Democrats......that is up until a week before the election, then they start telling the truth so they can maintain credibility.  In the meantime,they are designed to try and convince people how the political atmosphere is, instead of just telling us what it is.
> 
> So much like last time, you can hang your hat on the polls.  As for myself, I'm convinced people are much happier today with Trump than they were before him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proper channel was for Rump to turn it over to the DOJ and have them open the investigation.  Again, a President has tremendous power over countries through foreign aid.  To even ask for a favor to have them "Look into a Political Rival" usually means, do it or else.  You can word it any way you wish but that's how it's going to come across.  In Mob Boss lingo that Rump speaks, that means Do it or Else.  He demonstrates that even with people that cross him in the United States.  So it or else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is where the stupidity enters the debate.  Words mean things, and not what Democrats decide they mean at the time.  Now I know you've seen my multiple post of the definition of the word "favor" with the dictionary link of course.
> 
> Rational people define the word as it is in the dictionary.  Leftists define the word in the way they see fit.  You replied with a perfect example of that.  Instead of the dictionary definition of favor, which is doing something out of good will, with no remuneration, the Democrats ignore all that, and claim what you just did: better do it or else; your military aid depends on it, and nothing of the sorts was ever said or hinted.  How many times have the Democrats in the hearings used the word "demand?"  There was never any demand.
> 
> Trump never asked for an investigation by Ukraine, he asked for a favor, which I defined above.  A demand (also in the dictionary) is an ultimatum, and Trump never did that either.  So what this impeachment is all about is the way Democrats are re-defining words.  And again, remember, if Democrats can create new definition of words, so can Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, if a "consensus" of Democrats on the fly change the dictionary, I think it can retroactively convert acceptable conduct into an impeachable crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats are constantly changing definitions and words.  It's how they lie and get the sheep to believe them.
> 
> Trump said there are good people on both sides.  Liberals: Trump said white supremacists are good people.
> 
> Trump proclaims himself as a Nationalist.  Liberals: That's code word for white Nationalist.
> 
> Trump said Mexico is sending us murderers and rapists: Liberals: Trump said all Mexicans are murderers and rapists.
> 
> Trump said do me a favor.  Liberals: Trump threatened US aid if Zelensky didn't meet his demands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The media TOLD the Democrats to start calling it bribery because people don’t understand what quid pro quo means.
> 
> Then Pelosi and Schiff changed it to bribery.
> 
> Pelosi is such a hack.
> 
> Schiff is a straight up fucking criminal.  He lied on the Congressional record about the phone call and he also said he saw concrete evidence of Russia collusion with Trump about the election.....funny, Mueller didn’t find it and Schiff never said what his “evidence” was...because there was none, because he was fucking lying.
Click to expand...

He also tried to coordinate with the Ukrainians to get nude pictures of Trump, but, was being pranked by Radio Jocks.  Apparently coordinating with foreign nationals is just dandy when Dems do it to attack Republicans.


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> morrison who took the transcript & hid it in the super secure vault, was asked several times why didn't he go to his superior with it first, thus rejecting proper protocol---he couldn't answer it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite.  Morrison reported the call to White House lawyers - not because of the brazen, obvious corruption, but because it would be politically damaging if leaked.  Upon his (and Vindman's) report of the call, the White House lawyers hid away the transcript.  Morrison further testified that, when he looked for the transcript a day later, he couldn't find it.  He then inquired about its whereabouts and was told, it was on a code-word protected server to which he had no access.  Upon asking the White House lawyers why that was, he was allegedly told it was merely a clerical error.
> 
> The whining about "proper protocol" was aimed at Vindman, who reported the call to the lawyers without going to his superior (Morrison) first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Morrison refuses to answer why he 'skipped' chain of command on reporting call*
> Rep. Val Demings, D-Florida, repeatedly questioned Morrison on why he chose to go directly to NSC lawyer John Eisenberg with his concerns about the July 25 phone call instead of reporting it up his chain of command to the deputy national security adviser Dr. Charlie Kupperman. Demings said if he felt there was nothing improper about the conversation, why did he "skip" his chain of command?
> 
> "I don't think I did skip my chain of command," Morrison said, saying that his relationship with Eisenberg was largely focused on "administrative matters" such as locking down the transcript.
> 
> Demings continued to press him, asking why he was so concerned about the legal adviser being aware of "this call that you saw nothing, basically, wrong with the substance or content of the call?"
> 
> Morrison said he was concerned because he didn't see a member of the legal office in the listening room on the call, and he wanted them to "be aware of what had transpired."
> Impeachment hearing live: Morrison and Volker testify
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he didn't skip chain of command, you didn't listen well.  he went to his peer.  you missed it obviously. The legal group wasn't on the call.  he gave them the update.  they were supposed to be on the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, since vidman's peers are keeping his ass safe from those that could do harm to him & have some pretty good feelings about the dude - me thinx that court marshal ain't gonna happen.  too bad so sad for you.
Click to expand...

we'll see.  it is grounds for one. Especially when he admitted it. that is a violation.  the military doesn't take kindly to that.


----------



## jc456

Zorro! said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The proper channel was for Rump to turn it over to the DOJ and have them open the investigation.  Again, a President has tremendous power over countries through foreign aid.  To even ask for a favor to have them "Look into a Political Rival" usually means, do it or else.  You can word it any way you wish but that's how it's going to come across.  In Mob Boss lingo that Rump speaks, that means Do it or Else.  He demonstrates that even with people that cross him in the United States.  So it or else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is where the stupidity enters the debate.  Words mean things, and not what Democrats decide they mean at the time.  Now I know you've seen my multiple post of the definition of the word "favor" with the dictionary link of course.
> 
> Rational people define the word as it is in the dictionary.  Leftists define the word in the way they see fit.  You replied with a perfect example of that.  Instead of the dictionary definition of favor, which is doing something out of good will, with no remuneration, the Democrats ignore all that, and claim what you just did: better do it or else; your military aid depends on it, and nothing of the sorts was ever said or hinted.  How many times have the Democrats in the hearings used the word "demand?"  There was never any demand.
> 
> Trump never asked for an investigation by Ukraine, he asked for a favor, which I defined above.  A demand (also in the dictionary) is an ultimatum, and Trump never did that either.  So what this impeachment is all about is the way Democrats are re-defining words.  And again, remember, if Democrats can create new definition of words, so can Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, if a "consensus" of Democrats on the fly change the dictionary, I think it can retroactively convert acceptable conduct into an impeachable crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats are constantly changing definitions and words.  It's how they lie and get the sheep to believe them.
> 
> Trump said there are good people on both sides.  Liberals: Trump said white supremacists are good people.
> 
> Trump proclaims himself as a Nationalist.  Liberals: That's code word for white Nationalist.
> 
> Trump said Mexico is sending us murderers and rapists: Liberals: Trump said all Mexicans are murderers and rapists.
> 
> Trump said do me a favor.  Liberals: Trump threatened US aid if Zelensky didn't meet his demands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The media TOLD the Democrats to start calling it bribery because people don’t understand what quid pro quo means.
> 
> Then Pelosi and Schiff changed it to bribery.
> 
> Pelosi is such a hack.
> 
> Schiff is a straight up fucking criminal.  He lied on the Congressional record about the phone call and he also said he saw concrete evidence of Russia collusion with Trump about the election.....funny, Mueller didn’t find it and Schiff never said what his “evidence” was...because there was none, because he was fucking lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also tried to coordinate with the Ukrainians to get nude pictures of Trump, but, was being pranked by Radio Jocks.  Apparently coordinating with foreign nationals is just dandy when Dems do it to attack Republicans.
Click to expand...

that was indeed  intent.


----------



## Zorro!

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Fox isn't giving him a 50% rating.  Sites like Breitbart does but that's a conspiracy site who will say just abut anything.  He's still running between 42 and 46 depending on what flavor the ice cream.  I made a prediction almost 2 eyars ago that Biden would not be and candidate.  It looks like I was right.  It would be some dark horse.  Mayor Pete may very well fulfill that prediction.  Even Warren is starting to sound more like Mayor Pete lately and less like Bernie.  Mayor Pete fills all the boxes for being a President.  The only thing that may stand in his way is that he's gay.  And after Rump, that's only a huge problem with the Rump Followers who wouldn't for for Jesus Christ if he ran against Rump.  If Bernie gives his support to Mayor Pete that means Mayor Pete will have almost total support of Women who really don't have a problem in that area.  Warren is NOT the choice of Women.  It's a tossup between Bernie and Mayor Pete.  Rump has a minority support of Women.  It all dpends on if Women will get out and vote.
> 
> GEtting this back into perspective of the impeachment, I am watching a retransmission of it right now.  Most of the discussion by both sides is BS.  Here is my take.
> 
> IF Trump brought up the Ukrarians were asked to do an investigation of Biden by the Ukranians then the Professional Diplomats all find that that was wrong.  Even mentioning that in a conversation would be uncomfortable.  None of them said they would have been party to a Biden investigation in any way shape or form.
> 
> And we all know it did happen.  You can spin it any way you want to but Rump should NEVER have even brought it up even as a favor.  He's done it before with Israel.  No matter what I think of the 4 outspoken Congress Women, he should have never asked for a favor from the Israeli Leader like that.  It's not Ukraines or Israels business.  We need to police out own.  If there is a crime, that's why we have the DOJ and our Court System.  The President of the United States has just too much Power over these countries to be asking for any kind of personal favor other than, maybe, what the best recipe for their favorite food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can agree or disagree whether what Trump asked for was right or wrong, but one thing that it's not, is grounds for impeachment.
> 
> Since Trump has the right to ask anybody for anything, the commies are trying to attach the word "bribery" to it, as if Biden didn't do that when he was VP.  But bribery involves personally getting something back, which Trump didn't do for himself or the country.
> 
> Polls are funny, because they always seem to favor the Democrats......that is up until a week before the election, then they start telling the truth so they can maintain credibility.  In the meantime,they are designed to try and convince people how the political atmosphere is, instead of just telling us what it is.
> 
> So much like last time, you can hang your hat on the polls.  As for myself, I'm convinced people are much happier today with Trump than they were before him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The proper channel was for Rump to turn it over to the DOJ and have them open the investigation.  Again, a President has tremendous power over countries through foreign aid.  To even ask for a favor to have them "Look into a Political Rival" usually means, do it or else.  You can word it any way you wish but that's how it's going to come across.  In Mob Boss lingo that Rump speaks, that means Do it or Else.  He demonstrates that even with people that cross him in the United States.  So it or else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is where the stupidity enters the debate.  Words mean things, and not what Democrats decide they mean at the time.  Now I know you've seen my multiple post of the definition of the word "favor" with the dictionary link of course.
> 
> Rational people define the word as it is in the dictionary.  Leftists define the word in the way they see fit.  You replied with a perfect example of that.  Instead of the dictionary definition of favor, which is doing something out of good will, with no remuneration, the Democrats ignore all that, and claim what you just did: better do it or else; your military aid depends on it, and nothing of the sorts was ever said or hinted.  How many times have the Democrats in the hearings used the word "demand?"  There was never any demand.
> 
> Trump never asked for an investigation by Ukraine, he asked for a favor, which I defined above.  A demand (also in the dictionary) is an ultimatum, and Trump never did that either.  So what this impeachment is all about is the way Democrats are re-defining words.  And again, remember, if Democrats can create new definition of words, so can Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, if a "consensus" of Democrats on the fly change the dictionary, I think it can retroactively convert acceptable conduct into an impeachable crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats are constantly changing definitions and words.  It's how they lie and get the sheep to believe them.
> 
> Trump said there are good people on both sides.  Liberals: Trump said white supremacists are good people.
> 
> Trump proclaims himself as a Nationalist.  Liberals: That's code word for white Nationalist.
> 
> Trump said Mexico is sending us murderers and rapists: Liberals: Trump said all Mexicans are murderers and rapists.
> 
> Trump said do me a favor.  Liberals: Trump threatened US aid if Zelensky didn't meet his demands.
Click to expand...

Excellent Points!  Hopefully the GOP Senate will allow Trump to put on a vigorous defense.


----------



## ColonelAngus

playtime said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should have read a bit further, from your link. My B/U
> 
> The law also required that the Complainant provide a complaint or information with respect to an “urgent concern,” which is defined, in relevant part, as: “*A serious or flagrant problem, abuse, violation of the law or Executive order, or deficiency relating to the funding, administration, or operation of an intelligence activity within the responsibility and authority of the Director of National Intelligence involving classified information, but does not include differences of opinions concerning public policy matters.” Id. § 3033(k)(5)(G)(i). *The Inspector General of the Intelligence Community determined that the Complainant alleged information with respect to such an alleged urgent concern.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the WB went to congress with an urgent concern after his complaint was going to get buried.  when he/she did that - they were then instructed to go to the IG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I just proved, the ICIG has no jurisdiction. So this so called WB isn't really a WB. is he? He has no claim to remain anonymous because he took his "concern" to the wrong place. My question now is, if Vidman violated the espionage act by reading in someone, about the call, who didn't have a need to know.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> vidman is a spy?  is that what you are saying????????????????????  haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...........................
> 
> dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you guys talking about Vindman?  Let’s at least get the name right for the POS who leaked for political purposes rather than go up the chain of command.
> 
> Vindman is trash.  Let him go be the Defense Minister of Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol... you = pathetic.
Click to expand...


You=incorrect about everything.

Vindman leaked instead of going up the chain of command. Are you denying this?


----------



## jc456

ColonelAngus said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> the WB went to congress with an urgent concern after his complaint was going to get buried.  when he/she did that - they were then instructed to go to the IG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just proved, the ICIG has no jurisdiction. So this so called WB isn't really a WB. is he? He has no claim to remain anonymous because he took his "concern" to the wrong place. My question now is, if Vidman violated the espionage act by reading in someone, about the call, who didn't have a need to know.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> vidman is a spy?  is that what you are saying????????????????????  haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...........................
> 
> dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you guys talking about Vindman?  Let’s at least get the name right for the POS who leaked for political purposes rather than go up the chain of command.
> 
> Vindman is trash.  Let him go be the Defense Minister of Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol... you = pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You=incorrect about everything.
> 
> Vindman leaked instead of going up the chain of command. Are you denying this?
Click to expand...

Vindman admitted he did.  How is that mthr fkr thinking he can deny it?


----------



## playtime

ColonelAngus said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> morrison who took the transcript & hid it in the super secure vault, was asked several times why didn't he go to his superior with it first, thus rejecting proper protocol---he couldn't answer it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite.  Morrison reported the call to White House lawyers - not because of the brazen, obvious corruption, but because it would be politically damaging if leaked.  Upon his (and Vindman's) report of the call, the White House lawyers hid away the transcript.  Morrison further testified that, when he looked for the transcript a day later, he couldn't find it.  He then inquired about its whereabouts and was told, it was on a code-word protected server to which he had no access.  Upon asking the White House lawyers why that was, he was allegedly told it was merely a clerical error.
> 
> The whining about "proper protocol" was aimed at Vindman, who reported the call to the lawyers without going to his superior (Morrison) first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Morrison refuses to answer why he 'skipped' chain of command on reporting call*
> Rep. Val Demings, D-Florida, repeatedly questioned Morrison on why he chose to go directly to NSC lawyer John Eisenberg with his concerns about the July 25 phone call instead of reporting it up his chain of command to the deputy national security adviser Dr. Charlie Kupperman. Demings said if he felt there was nothing improper about the conversation, why did he "skip" his chain of command?
> 
> "I don't think I did skip my chain of command," Morrison said, saying that his relationship with Eisenberg was largely focused on "administrative matters" such as locking down the transcript.
> 
> Demings continued to press him, asking why he was so concerned about the legal adviser being aware of "this call that you saw nothing, basically, wrong with the substance or content of the call?"
> 
> Morrison said he was concerned because he didn't see a member of the legal office in the listening room on the call, and he wanted them to "be aware of what had transpired."
> Impeachment hearing live: Morrison and Volker testify
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he didn't skip chain of command, you didn't listen well.  he went to his peer.  you missed it obviously. The legal group wasn't on the call.  he gave them the update.  they were supposed to be on the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, since vidman's peers are keeping his ass safe from those that could do harm to him & have some pretty good feelings about the dude - me thinx that court marshal ain't gonna happen.  too bad so sad for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Trump isn’t leaving office...too bad so sad for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## forkup

jc456 said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's trump's crime again?  speaking of delusions?
> 
> 
> 
> The crime is that he won and we are witnessing a denial of that reality and of All reality, it’s moved away from the long lasting feelings venture and into the denial and prohibition of fact reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly actually.
> 
> *FLUSH*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's trump's crime again?  speaking of delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> - Under 18 U.S.C. § 1505, however, a defendant can be convicted of obstruction of justice by obstructing a pending proceeding before Congress or a federal administrative agency.Obstruction of justice
> -18 U.S. Code § 201.Bribery of public officials
> specifically:being a public official or person selected to be a public official, directly or indirectly, corruptly demands, seeks, receives, accepts, or agrees to receive or accept anything of value personally or for any other person or entity, in return for:
> official act;
> 18 U.S. Code § 201 -  Bribery of public officials and witnesses
> -52 USC 30121: Contributions and donations by foreign nationals
> specifically: (2) a person to *solicit*, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national. [USC02] 52 USC 30121: Contributions and donations by foreign nationals
> 
> Any more questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

define obstruction.  defense of oneself is not obstruction.[/QUOTE]
Sure it is. If the house subpoenas peoples and documents you are obstructing their investigation. It was in the articles for impeachment for Nixon and Clinton too. You defend yourself by speaking the truth, let other people tell the truth and delivering documents if asked. If you don't you aren't defending yourself but obstructing justice.[/QUOTE]
oh someone isn't allowed to defend themselves in your fked up brain? too funny. son, you're in the wrong country.  go back to russia.[/QUOTE]
Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is one of those.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Is this going to be going on at the same time as the Dimm debate tonight?

Does anyone even know there is Dimm debate on MSNBC tonight?


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite.  Morrison reported the call to White House lawyers - not because of the brazen, obvious corruption, but because it would be politically damaging if leaked.  Upon his (and Vindman's) report of the call, the White House lawyers hid away the transcript.  Morrison further testified that, when he looked for the transcript a day later, he couldn't find it.  He then inquired about its whereabouts and was told, it was on a code-word protected server to which he had no access.  Upon asking the White House lawyers why that was, he was allegedly told it was merely a clerical error.
> 
> The whining about "proper protocol" was aimed at Vindman, who reported the call to the lawyers without going to his superior (Morrison) first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Morrison refuses to answer why he 'skipped' chain of command on reporting call*
> Rep. Val Demings, D-Florida, repeatedly questioned Morrison on why he chose to go directly to NSC lawyer John Eisenberg with his concerns about the July 25 phone call instead of reporting it up his chain of command to the deputy national security adviser Dr. Charlie Kupperman. Demings said if he felt there was nothing improper about the conversation, why did he "skip" his chain of command?
> 
> "I don't think I did skip my chain of command," Morrison said, saying that his relationship with Eisenberg was largely focused on "administrative matters" such as locking down the transcript.
> 
> Demings continued to press him, asking why he was so concerned about the legal adviser being aware of "this call that you saw nothing, basically, wrong with the substance or content of the call?"
> 
> Morrison said he was concerned because he didn't see a member of the legal office in the listening room on the call, and he wanted them to "be aware of what had transpired."
> Impeachment hearing live: Morrison and Volker testify
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he didn't skip chain of command, you didn't listen well.  he went to his peer.  you missed it obviously. The legal group wasn't on the call.  he gave them the update.  they were supposed to be on the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, since vidman's peers are keeping his ass safe from those that could do harm to him & have some pretty good feelings about the dude - me thinx that court marshal ain't gonna happen.  too bad so sad for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Trump isn’t leaving office...too bad so sad for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Trump's been waiting three years for you all to take him out.  how's that been working out for you?  too funny you don't see the irony in your own post.


----------



## playtime

ColonelAngus said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> the WB went to congress with an urgent concern after his complaint was going to get buried.  when he/she did that - they were then instructed to go to the IG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just proved, the ICIG has no jurisdiction. So this so called WB isn't really a WB. is he? He has no claim to remain anonymous because he took his "concern" to the wrong place. My question now is, if Vidman violated the espionage act by reading in someone, about the call, who didn't have a need to know.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> vidman is a spy?  is that what you are saying????????????????????  haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...........................
> 
> dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you guys talking about Vindman?  Let’s at least get the name right for the POS who leaked for political purposes rather than go up the chain of command.
> 
> Vindman is trash.  Let him go be the Defense Minister of Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol... you = pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You=incorrect about everything.
> 
> Vindman leaked instead of going up the chain of command. Are you denying this?
Click to expand...


he didn't leak.  he did his duty.


----------



## IM2

OKTexas said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't believe Vindman was offered a job by the Ukraine folks.  Too fking funny.  A military US dude gets offer for work in Ukraine.  What was their favor ask?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it was the other way around he asked them for a job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was watching Laura last night, and I forget who was on, but they said Vindman would often cut down the United States when he was around Russians.  I guess they used to workout together or something, and he'd make jokes how Americans couldn't do this, and Americans were not up to doing that, just general put downs of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Links and the statement of one of Vidman's supervisors has been included in this thread, so no, it's not bullshit.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Yes, it is bullshit. Most of what comes from alt-right media is bullshit. Anybody can create a website.


----------



## jc456

forkup said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The crime is that he won and we are witnessing a denial of that reality and of All reality, it’s moved away from the long lasting feelings venture and into the denial and prohibition of fact reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly actually.
> 
> *FLUSH*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's trump's crime again?  speaking of delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> - Under 18 U.S.C. § 1505, however, a defendant can be convicted of obstruction of justice by obstructing a pending proceeding before Congress or a federal administrative agency.Obstruction of justice
> -18 U.S. Code § 201.Bribery of public officials
> specifically:being a public official or person selected to be a public official, directly or indirectly, corruptly demands, seeks, receives, accepts, or agrees to receive or accept anything of value personally or for any other person or entity, in return for:
> official act;
> 18 U.S. Code § 201 -  Bribery of public officials and witnesses
> -52 USC 30121: Contributions and donations by foreign nationals
> specifically: (2) a person to *solicit*, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national. [USC02] 52 USC 30121: Contributions and donations by foreign nationals
> 
> Any more questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> define obstruction.  defense of oneself is not obstruction.
Click to expand...

Sure it is. If the house subpoenas peoples and documents you are obstructing their investigation. It was in the articles for impeachment for Nixon and Clinton too. You defend yourself by speaking the truth, let other people tell the truth and delivering documents if asked. If you don't you aren't defending yourself but obstructing justice.[/QUOTE]
oh someone isn't allowed to defend themselves in your fked up brain? too funny. son, you're in the wrong country.  go back to russia.[/QUOTE]
Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is one of those.[/QUOTE]
it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.


----------



## OKTexas

playtime said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ICIG had no authority to even take the report, much less do anything else with it. Presidential diplomatic calls do not fall under the authority or responsibility of the DNI as required.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong.
> 
> *Office of the Inspector General of the Intelligence Community’s Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints*
> 
> (September 30, 2019) The Office of the Inspector General of the Intelligence Community (ICIG) processes complaints or information with respect to alleged urgent concerns in accordance with the Intelligence Community Whistleblower Protection Act (ICWPA) and the ICIG’s authorizing statute. * With respect to the whistleblower complaint received by the ICIG on August 12, 2019, the ICIG processed and reviewed the complaint in accordance with the law. *
> 
> https://www.dni.gov/files/ICIG/Documents/News/ICIG News/2019/September 30 - Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints/ICIG Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should have read a bit further, from your link. My B/U
> 
> The law also required that the Complainant provide a complaint or information with respect to an “urgent concern,” which is defined, in relevant part, as: “*A serious or flagrant problem, abuse, violation of the law or Executive order, or deficiency relating to the funding, administration, or operation of an intelligence activity within the responsibility and authority of the Director of National Intelligence involving classified information, but does not include differences of opinions concerning public policy matters.” Id. § 3033(k)(5)(G)(i). *The Inspector General of the Intelligence Community determined that the Complainant alleged information with respect to such an alleged urgent concern.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the WB went to congress with an urgent concern after his complaint was going to get buried.  when he/she did that - they were then instructed to go to the IG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I just proved, the ICIG has no jurisdiction. So this so called WB isn't really a WB. is he? He has no claim to remain anonymous because he took his "concern" to the wrong place. My question now is, if Vidman violated the espionage act by reading in someone, about the call, who didn't have a need to know.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> vidman is a spy?  is that what you are saying????????????????????  haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...........................
> 
> dismissed.
Click to expand...



No I said he was a leaker and possibly a criminal if the individual he leaked the call to didn't have a legitimate need to know. You don't read too well, do you?

I also proved the ICIG had no jurisdiction in a presidential diplomatic phone call and the WB isn't a legitimate WB.

.


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I just proved, the ICIG has no jurisdiction. So this so called WB isn't really a WB. is he? He has no claim to remain anonymous because he took his "concern" to the wrong place. My question now is, if Vidman violated the espionage act by reading in someone, about the call, who didn't have a need to know.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vidman is a spy?  is that what you are saying????????????????????  haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...........................
> 
> dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you guys talking about Vindman?  Let’s at least get the name right for the POS who leaked for political purposes rather than go up the chain of command.
> 
> Vindman is trash.  Let him go be the Defense Minister of Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol... you = pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You=incorrect about everything.
> 
> Vindman leaked instead of going up the chain of command. Are you denying this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he didn't leak.  he did his duty.
Click to expand...

no he didn't he went around chain of command.  that isn't his duty.  sorry, lawlessness isn't accepted here.  court martial


----------



## playtime

OKTexas said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong.
> 
> *Office of the Inspector General of the Intelligence Community’s Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints*
> 
> (September 30, 2019) The Office of the Inspector General of the Intelligence Community (ICIG) processes complaints or information with respect to alleged urgent concerns in accordance with the Intelligence Community Whistleblower Protection Act (ICWPA) and the ICIG’s authorizing statute. * With respect to the whistleblower complaint received by the ICIG on August 12, 2019, the ICIG processed and reviewed the complaint in accordance with the law. *
> 
> https://www.dni.gov/files/ICIG/Documents/News/ICIG News/2019/September 30 - Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints/ICIG Statement on Processing of Whistleblower Complaints.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should have read a bit further, from your link. My B/U
> 
> The law also required that the Complainant provide a complaint or information with respect to an “urgent concern,” which is defined, in relevant part, as: “*A serious or flagrant problem, abuse, violation of the law or Executive order, or deficiency relating to the funding, administration, or operation of an intelligence activity within the responsibility and authority of the Director of National Intelligence involving classified information, but does not include differences of opinions concerning public policy matters.” Id. § 3033(k)(5)(G)(i). *The Inspector General of the Intelligence Community determined that the Complainant alleged information with respect to such an alleged urgent concern.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the WB went to congress with an urgent concern after his complaint was going to get buried.  when he/she did that - they were then instructed to go to the IG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I just proved, the ICIG has no jurisdiction. So this so called WB isn't really a WB. is he? He has no claim to remain anonymous because he took his "concern" to the wrong place. My question now is, if Vidman violated the espionage act by reading in someone, about the call, who didn't have a need to know.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> vidman is a spy?  is that what you are saying????????????????????  haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...........................
> 
> dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No I said he was a leaker and possibly a criminal if the individual he leaked the call to didn't have a legitimate need to know. You don't read too well, do you?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


haaaaaa....you think the lt colonel is stupid?  

that would be donny's deal.


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't believe Vindman was offered a job by the Ukraine folks.  Too fking funny.  A military US dude gets offer for work in Ukraine.  What was their favor ask?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it was the other way around he asked them for a job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was watching Laura last night, and I forget who was on, but they said Vindman would often cut down the United States when he was around Russians.  I guess they used to workout together or something, and he'd make jokes how Americans couldn't do this, and Americans were not up to doing that, just general put downs of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Links and the statement of one of Vidman's supervisors has been included in this thread, so no, it's not bullshit.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it is bullshit. Most of what comes from alt-right media is bullshit. Anybody can create a website.
Click to expand...

another drama queen.  when are you going to post something about the OP here?


----------



## IM2

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Morrison refuses to answer why he 'skipped' chain of command on reporting call*
> Rep. Val Demings, D-Florida, repeatedly questioned Morrison on why he chose to go directly to NSC lawyer John Eisenberg with his concerns about the July 25 phone call instead of reporting it up his chain of command to the deputy national security adviser Dr. Charlie Kupperman. Demings said if he felt there was nothing improper about the conversation, why did he "skip" his chain of command?
> 
> "I don't think I did skip my chain of command," Morrison said, saying that his relationship with Eisenberg was largely focused on "administrative matters" such as locking down the transcript.
> 
> Demings continued to press him, asking why he was so concerned about the legal adviser being aware of "this call that you saw nothing, basically, wrong with the substance or content of the call?"
> 
> Morrison said he was concerned because he didn't see a member of the legal office in the listening room on the call, and he wanted them to "be aware of what had transpired."
> Impeachment hearing live: Morrison and Volker testify
> 
> 
> 
> he didn't skip chain of command, you didn't listen well.  he went to his peer.  you missed it obviously. The legal group wasn't on the call.  he gave them the update.  they were supposed to be on the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, since vidman's peers are keeping his ass safe from those that could do harm to him & have some pretty good feelings about the dude - me thinx that court marshal ain't gonna happen.  too bad so sad for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Trump isn’t leaving office...too bad so sad for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's been waiting three years for you all to take him out.  how's that been working out for you?  too funny you don't see the irony in your own post.
Click to expand...


Trump hasn't been waiting on diddly squat. You want to cling to that debunked garbage about Ukraine working with democrats, but if this was truly a hoax or witch hunt, trump would not be hiding documents and blocking witnesses. He'd let it all come out so the hoax and witch hunt would be revealed without question. But trump knows his supporters are dumb and he can tell them anything. So he hides documents, blocks testimonies then runs around talking about how nobody has been able to prove anything and you guys are stupid enough to believe it.


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should have read a bit further, from your link. My B/U
> 
> The law also required that the Complainant provide a complaint or information with respect to an “urgent concern,” which is defined, in relevant part, as: “*A serious or flagrant problem, abuse, violation of the law or Executive order, or deficiency relating to the funding, administration, or operation of an intelligence activity within the responsibility and authority of the Director of National Intelligence involving classified information, but does not include differences of opinions concerning public policy matters.” Id. § 3033(k)(5)(G)(i). *The Inspector General of the Intelligence Community determined that the Complainant alleged information with respect to such an alleged urgent concern.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the WB went to congress with an urgent concern after his complaint was going to get buried.  when he/she did that - they were then instructed to go to the IG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I just proved, the ICIG has no jurisdiction. So this so called WB isn't really a WB. is he? He has no claim to remain anonymous because he took his "concern" to the wrong place. My question now is, if Vidman violated the espionage act by reading in someone, about the call, who didn't have a need to know.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> vidman is a spy?  is that what you are saying????????????????????  haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...........................
> 
> dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No I said he was a leaker and possibly a criminal if the individual he leaked the call to didn't have a legitimate need to know. You don't read too well, do you?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> haaaaaa....you think the lt colonel is stupid?
> 
> that would be donny's deal.
Click to expand...

well yeah, he admitted going around chain of command, that is a law breaker in the military.  oops!!!! court martial baby.


----------



## playtime

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> the WB went to congress with an urgent concern after his complaint was going to get buried.  when he/she did that - they were then instructed to go to the IG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just proved, the ICIG has no jurisdiction. So this so called WB isn't really a WB. is he? He has no claim to remain anonymous because he took his "concern" to the wrong place. My question now is, if Vidman violated the espionage act by reading in someone, about the call, who didn't have a need to know.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> vidman is a spy?  is that what you are saying????????????????????  haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...........................
> 
> dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No I said he was a leaker and possibly a criminal if the individual he leaked the call to didn't have a legitimate need to know. You don't read too well, do you?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> haaaaaa....you think the lt colonel is stupid?
> 
> that would be donny's deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well yeah, he admitted going around chain of command, that is a law breaker in the military.  oops!!!! court martial baby.
Click to expand...


don't hold yer breath there, pops.


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he didn't skip chain of command, you didn't listen well.  he went to his peer.  you missed it obviously. The legal group wasn't on the call.  he gave them the update.  they were supposed to be on the call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, since vidman's peers are keeping his ass safe from those that could do harm to him & have some pretty good feelings about the dude - me thinx that court marshal ain't gonna happen.  too bad so sad for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Trump isn’t leaving office...too bad so sad for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's been waiting three years for you all to take him out.  how's that been working out for you?  too funny you don't see the irony in your own post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump hasn't been waiting on diddly squat. You want to cling to that debunked garbage about Ukraine working with democrats, but if this was truly a hoax or witch hunt, trump would not be hiding documents and blocking witnesses. He'd let it all come out so the hoax and witch hunt would be revealed without question. But trump knows his supporters are dumb and he can tell them anything. So he hides documents, blocks testimonies then runs around talking about how nobody has been able to prove anything and you guys are stupid enough to believe it.
Click to expand...

you're correct, he's been doing his job.  living under the ceiling of traitor, russian asset, illegitimate, and the economy is booming.


----------



## Flash

*Another Nothing Burger day for the Democrats.*


----------



## jc456

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I just proved, the ICIG has no jurisdiction. So this so called WB isn't really a WB. is he? He has no claim to remain anonymous because he took his "concern" to the wrong place. My question now is, if Vidman violated the espionage act by reading in someone, about the call, who didn't have a need to know.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vidman is a spy?  is that what you are saying????????????????????  haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...........................
> 
> dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No I said he was a leaker and possibly a criminal if the individual he leaked the call to didn't have a legitimate need to know. You don't read too well, do you?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> haaaaaa....you think the lt colonel is stupid?
> 
> that would be donny's deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well yeah, he admitted going around chain of command, that is a law breaker in the military.  oops!!!! court martial baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't hold yer breath there, pops.
Click to expand...

it's just a fact.  I can't help what you don't know. if it wasn't a big deal, it wouldn't have come up.  derp


----------



## ColonelAngus

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Morrison refuses to answer why he 'skipped' chain of command on reporting call*
> Rep. Val Demings, D-Florida, repeatedly questioned Morrison on why he chose to go directly to NSC lawyer John Eisenberg with his concerns about the July 25 phone call instead of reporting it up his chain of command to the deputy national security adviser Dr. Charlie Kupperman. Demings said if he felt there was nothing improper about the conversation, why did he "skip" his chain of command?
> 
> "I don't think I did skip my chain of command," Morrison said, saying that his relationship with Eisenberg was largely focused on "administrative matters" such as locking down the transcript.
> 
> Demings continued to press him, asking why he was so concerned about the legal adviser being aware of "this call that you saw nothing, basically, wrong with the substance or content of the call?"
> 
> Morrison said he was concerned because he didn't see a member of the legal office in the listening room on the call, and he wanted them to "be aware of what had transpired."
> Impeachment hearing live: Morrison and Volker testify
> 
> 
> 
> he didn't skip chain of command, you didn't listen well.  he went to his peer.  you missed it obviously. The legal group wasn't on the call.  he gave them the update.  they were supposed to be on the call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, since vidman's peers are keeping his ass safe from those that could do harm to him & have some pretty good feelings about the dude - me thinx that court marshal ain't gonna happen.  too bad so sad for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Trump isn’t leaving office...too bad so sad for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's been waiting three years for you all to take him out.  how's that been working out for you?  too funny you don't see the irony in your own post.
Click to expand...


He is a troll.  He doesn’t know what the heck he is talking about. He doesn’t want to engage in a true discussion of the facts.

Like this: 

Sondland testified Trump told him there is no quid pro quo.


----------



## jc456

Flash said:


> *Another Nothing Burger day for the Democrats.*


it's all that's on the menu!!!


----------



## IM2

jc456 said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly actually.
> 
> *FLUSH*
> 
> 
> 
> what's trump's crime again?  speaking of delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> - Under 18 U.S.C. § 1505, however, a defendant can be convicted of obstruction of justice by obstructing a pending proceeding before Congress or a federal administrative agency.Obstruction of justice
> -18 U.S. Code § 201.Bribery of public officials
> specifically:being a public official or person selected to be a public official, directly or indirectly, corruptly demands, seeks, receives, accepts, or agrees to receive or accept anything of value personally or for any other person or entity, in return for:
> official act;
> 18 U.S. Code § 201 -  Bribery of public officials and witnesses
> -52 USC 30121: Contributions and donations by foreign nationals
> specifically: (2) a person to *solicit*, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national. [USC02] 52 USC 30121: Contributions and donations by foreign nationals
> 
> Any more questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> define obstruction.  defense of oneself is not obstruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it is. If the house subpoenas peoples and documents you are obstructing their investigation. It was in the articles for impeachment for Nixon and Clinton too. You defend yourself by speaking the truth, let other people tell the truth and delivering documents if asked. If you don't you aren't defending yourself but obstructing justice.
Click to expand...

oh someone isn't allowed to defend themselves in your fked up brain? too funny. son, you're in the wrong country.  go back to russia.[/QUOTE]
Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is one of those.[/QUOTE]
it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.[/QUOTE]

It's official. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is obstruction whether this is an impeachment inquiry or not.


----------



## WEATHER53

ColonelAngus said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he didn't skip chain of command, you didn't listen well.  he went to his peer.  you missed it obviously. The legal group wasn't on the call.  he gave them the update.  they were supposed to be on the call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, since vidman's peers are keeping his ass safe from those that could do harm to him & have some pretty good feelings about the dude - me thinx that court marshal ain't gonna happen.  too bad so sad for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Trump isn’t leaving office...too bad so sad for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's been waiting three years for you all to take him out.  how's that been working out for you?  too funny you don't see the irony in your own post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a troll.  He doesn’t know what the heck he is talking about. He doesn’t want to engage in a true discussion of the facts.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> Sondland testified Trump told him there is no quid pro quo.
Click to expand...

But....but...but their intuition feels like he really did not mean it.


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's trump's crime again?  speaking of delusions?
> 
> 
> 
> - Under 18 U.S.C. § 1505, however, a defendant can be convicted of obstruction of justice by obstructing a pending proceeding before Congress or a federal administrative agency.Obstruction of justice
> -18 U.S. Code § 201.Bribery of public officials
> specifically:being a public official or person selected to be a public official, directly or indirectly, corruptly demands, seeks, receives, accepts, or agrees to receive or accept anything of value personally or for any other person or entity, in return for:
> official act;
> 18 U.S. Code § 201 -  Bribery of public officials and witnesses
> -52 USC 30121: Contributions and donations by foreign nationals
> specifically: (2) a person to *solicit*, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national. [USC02] 52 USC 30121: Contributions and donations by foreign nationals
> 
> Any more questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> define obstruction.  defense of oneself is not obstruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it is. If the house subpoenas peoples and documents you are obstructing their investigation. It was in the articles for impeachment for Nixon and Clinton too. You defend yourself by speaking the truth, let other people tell the truth and delivering documents if asked. If you don't you aren't defending yourself but obstructing justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh someone isn't allowed to defend themselves in your fked up brain? too funny. son, you're in the wrong country.  go back to russia.
Click to expand...

Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is one of those.[/QUOTE]
it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.[/QUOTE]

It's official. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is obstruction whether this is an impeachment inquiry or not.[/QUOTE]
only a court can decide that.  he's willing to go to court. oh fking well.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Sondland:

Trump said to me: "I want nothing. I want nothing, I want no quid pro quo. Tell Zelensky — President Zelensky to do the right thing."


Why do you Left wing lunatics keep ignoring this?  This is the smoking gun, or the lack of the smoking gun.

How is this dispositive of quid pro quo?  Specifically, Lefties, Lay it out for me.


----------



## toomuchtime_

playtime said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should have read a bit further, from your link. My B/U
> 
> The law also required that the Complainant provide a complaint or information with respect to an “urgent concern,” which is defined, in relevant part, as: “*A serious or flagrant problem, abuse, violation of the law or Executive order, or deficiency relating to the funding, administration, or operation of an intelligence activity within the responsibility and authority of the Director of National Intelligence involving classified information, but does not include differences of opinions concerning public policy matters.” Id. § 3033(k)(5)(G)(i). *The Inspector General of the Intelligence Community determined that the Complainant alleged information with respect to such an alleged urgent concern.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the WB went to congress with an urgent concern after his complaint was going to get buried.  when he/she did that - they were then instructed to go to the IG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I just proved, the ICIG has no jurisdiction. So this so called WB isn't really a WB. is he? He has no claim to remain anonymous because he took his "concern" to the wrong place. My question now is, if Vidman violated the espionage act by reading in someone, about the call, who didn't have a need to know.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> vidman is a spy?  is that what you are saying????????????????????  haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...........................
> 
> dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No I said he was a leaker and possibly a criminal if the individual he leaked the call to didn't have a legitimate need to know. You don't read too well, do you?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> haaaaaa....you think the lt colonel is stupid?
> 
> that would be donny's deal.
Click to expand...

Well, Vindman is clearly not too bright.  In his previous testimony he said he didn't know who the whistleblower was and now he had clearly indicated he was the leak who got this whole thing started: that's perjury.  When you look at the chain of events, Vindman told the Whistleblower about the phone call and then the whistleblower goes to Schiff with the information and Schiff then tells him to file a report with the IG, it is clear that Vindman, the Whistleblower and Schiff conspired to stage this impeachment farce to cover up the Bidens' dirty deals in Ukraine.  That's why Schiff won't allow the whistleblower to testify for fear that faced with possible prosecution for perjury, he will spill the beans about the conspiracy.


----------



## forkup

[/QUOTE]
it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.[/QUOTE]
Again being deliberately obtuse doesn't help you. This is the impeachment *INQUIRY. *This is the investigatory process of impeachment where is decided if the charges warrant actual impeachment. It is something that is described in the constitution. Not only that but it STILL doesn't change the simple fact that the house issued subpoenas and the Trump administration is refusing to comply. They can justify it and let the judicial branch rule on it. In the end, the result will be the same as with the Nixon tapes. Were SCOTUS unanimously decided to recognize both the RIGHT of the house to ask and the OBLIGATION for the executive branch to comply.


----------



## ColonelAngus

God Bless Undersecretary Hale for not telling us about his alcoholic grandfather from Lithuania.

Loved his opening statement.

This bitch needs to cut it short.  This is all fucking irrelevant.


----------



## Zorro!

HMM: Ukrainian MPs demand Zelensky, Trump investigate suspicion of U.S.-Ukraine corruption involving $7.4 bln. 

“Ukrainian members of parliament have demanded the presidents of Ukraine and the United States, Volodymyr Zelensky and Donald Trump, investigate suspicions of the legalization of $7.4 billion by the ‘family’ of ex-President Viktor Yanukovych through the American investment fund Franklin Templeton Investments, which they said has ties to the U.S. Democratic Party.” ​Well, stay tuned.


----------



## IM2

jc456 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Under 18 U.S.C. § 1505, however, a defendant can be convicted of obstruction of justice by obstructing a pending proceeding before Congress or a federal administrative agency.Obstruction of justice
> -18 U.S. Code § 201.Bribery of public officials
> specifically:being a public official or person selected to be a public official, directly or indirectly, corruptly demands, seeks, receives, accepts, or agrees to receive or accept anything of value personally or for any other person or entity, in return for:
> official act;
> 18 U.S. Code § 201 -  Bribery of public officials and witnesses
> -52 USC 30121: Contributions and donations by foreign nationals
> specifically: (2) a person to *solicit*, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national. [USC02] 52 USC 30121: Contributions and donations by foreign nationals
> 
> Any more questions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> define obstruction.  defense of oneself is not obstruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it is. If the house subpoenas peoples and documents you are obstructing their investigation. It was in the articles for impeachment for Nixon and Clinton too. You defend yourself by speaking the truth, let other people tell the truth and delivering documents if asked. If you don't you aren't defending yourself but obstructing justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh someone isn't allowed to defend themselves in your fked up brain? too funny. son, you're in the wrong country.  go back to russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is one of those.
Click to expand...

it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.[/QUOTE]

It's official. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is obstruction whether this is an impeachment inquiry or not.[/QUOTE]
only a court can decide that.  he's willing to go to court. oh fking well.[/QUOTE]
If he wasn't the president he'd be under arrest. I tell you what try avoiding showing up when you get subpoenaed and see what you get.


----------



## Dragonlady

ColonelAngus said:


> Was thee an investigation into Burisma?  Nope.  Did Ukraine get the Javelins?  Yep.
> 
> Seems like a shit quid pro quo to me.



They got caught, and only then did they release the aid.  Two days after the news of the whistleblower's report was made public, Trump released the aid, but not before.  At that time, President Zelensky had an interviewed scheduled with CNN wherein he intended to go on network TV and announced the investigations Trump wanted.  After the aid was released, Zelensky cancelled the interview.

Just because Trump got caught and his scheme was exposed before he got his "favour" doesn't make the attempt at bribery and extortion OK or even "not illegal".  A criminal is charged if they are caught plotting to blow up a building, even if no explosion occurs and no one dies.  

Ukraine got the aid because Trump got caught.  Every plausible reason for the delay in transferring the aid has been blown out of the water.  Trump had no interest in corruption, only in the deliverables.  And Zelensky still hasn't been invited to the White House, although Trump has been trying to invite Putin, and recently hosted Erdogan.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

jc456 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if he was a whistleblower, the whistleblower act does not guarantee anonymity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, but he was not a legitimate WB, period, end of story. He has no protections. shitt is just trying to hid his staffs involvement and  coordination with the spy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think what it's really about is he (or she) would be dragged into the Senate to answer questions Schiff don't want asked, such as, who did he go to first with his complaint?  Who authored his complaint, because anybody that read it stated it was done by a legal professional and not the whistleblower.  Did he ever discuss the situation personally with Schiff?  Is this an anti-trumper?
> 
> Schiff is not worried about protecting the whistleblower, he's worried about protecting himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I could swear that's what I just said. But I want to know if the individual Vidman leaked to, about the call, in the intel community had a legitimate need to know. If not Vidman violated protections of classified information, and possibly the espionage act. The FBI needs to look into that aspect of his testimony.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that's not going to happen, so we will file that with the other trump cultist delusions:
> 
> *FLUSH*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's trump's crime again?  speaking of delusions?
Click to expand...

I am not your mommy. Just make your point. And then we can laugh at you.


----------



## Zorro!

Dragonlady said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was thee an investigation into Burisma?  Nope.  Did Ukraine get the Javelins?  Yep.
> 
> Seems like a shit quid pro quo to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They got caught, and only then did they release the aid.  Two days after the news of the whistleblower's report was made public, Trump released the aid, but not before.  At that time, President Zelensky had an interviewed scheduled with CNN wherein he intended to go on network TV and announced the investigations Trump wanted.  After the aid was released, Zelensky cancelled the interview.
> 
> Just because Trump got caught and his scheme was exposed before he got his "favour" doesn't make the attempt at bribery and extortion OK or even "not illegal".  A criminal is charged if they are caught plotting to blow up a building, even if no explosion occurs and no one dies.
> 
> Ukraine got the aid because Trump got caught.  Every plausible reason for the delay in transferring the aid has been blown out of the water.  Trump had no interest in corruption, only in the deliverables.  And Zelensky still hasn't been invited to the White House, although Trump has been trying to invite Putin, and recently hosted Erdogan.
Click to expand...

So the aid was released before the end of the quarter, aid that OBAMA first withheld, and nothing was demanded of Ukraine in return.  You have no case.

Further, even had Trump demanded a corruption investigation into 2016 corruption coordinated by Democrats to interfere with the Presidential election, that would be in the Interests of the UNITED States.  

LAWSUIT: Schiff Colluded With Politico To Leak False Info To Further Sham Impeachment. 

“On Monday, Kash Patel, a White House official serving on the National Security Council (NSC), filed a $25 million lawsuit against Politico, alleging that Adam Schiff, the California Democrat, leading the sham impeachment against President Trump, ‘weaponized the media’ with defamatory information to advance his goal of removing the president from office.”​


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Flash said:


> *Another Nothing Burger day for the Democrats.*


Well, except for Trump's hand picked stooge rolling over on him....mmwahahaha


----------



## OKTexas

IM2 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't believe Vindman was offered a job by the Ukraine folks.  Too fking funny.  A military US dude gets offer for work in Ukraine.  What was their favor ask?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it was the other way around he asked them for a job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was watching Laura last night, and I forget who was on, but they said Vindman would often cut down the United States when he was around Russians.  I guess they used to workout together or something, and he'd make jokes how Americans couldn't do this, and Americans were not up to doing that, just general put downs of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Links and the statement of one of Vidman's supervisors has been included in this thread, so no, it's not bullshit.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it is bullshit. Most of what comes from alt-right media is bullshit. Anybody can create a website.
Click to expand...



The statement posted was from Col Hickman who commanded Vindman in Europe. So no, it's not bullshit. It's just not convenient to your propaganda.

.


----------



## IM2

Zorro! said:


> HMM: Ukrainian MPs demand Zelensky, Trump investigate suspicion of U.S.-Ukraine corruption involving $7.4 bln.
> 
> “Ukrainian members of parliament have demanded the presidents of Ukraine and the United States, Volodymyr Zelensky and Donald Trump, investigate suspicions of the legalization of $7.4 billion by the ‘family’ of ex-President Viktor Yanukovych through the American investment fund Franklin Templeton Investments, which they said has ties to the U.S. Democratic Party.”​Well, stay tuned.



Maybe Trump should have been investigating Franklin Templeton.


----------



## Zorro!

OKTexas said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it was the other way around he asked them for a job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was watching Laura last night, and I forget who was on, but they said Vindman would often cut down the United States when he was around Russians.  I guess they used to workout together or something, and he'd make jokes how Americans couldn't do this, and Americans were not up to doing that, just general put downs of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Links and the statement of one of Vidman's supervisors has been included in this thread, so no, it's not bullshit.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it is bullshit. Most of what comes from alt-right media is bullshit. Anybody can create a website.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The statement posted was from Col Hickman who commanded Vindman in Europe. So no, it's not bullshit. It's just not convenient to your propaganda.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

 ‘Bro-like’: Schiff aide was White House friend of alleged whistleblower Eric Ciaramella.

Alleged Ukraine whistleblower Eric Ciaramella was close friends at the White House with an official who is now a key aide to Adam Schiff, the House Intelligence Committee chairman leading the Democratic push to impeach President Trump.

Sean Misko, 37, was the director for the Gulf States at the National Security Council from 2015 until the first half of 2018. Ciaramella, 33, a career CIA analyst, was Ukraine director on the NSC from at least 2016 until the summer of 2017. Both officials arrived during the Obama administration and left during the Trump administration.

In September, the whistleblower accused Trump of abusing the presidency by asking Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky to launch an investigation into former Vice President Joe Biden and his son, Hunter, who sat on the board of a Ukrainian gas company. The complaint is now the focus of Democratic-led impeachment proceedings.

Schiff initially denied he had any knowledge about the complaint prior to its filing in mid-August, saying on Sep. 17: “We have not spoken directly with the whistleblower. We would like to.” But it was later found that this statement was false and a member of his staff had spoken to the whistleblower before the complaint was filed on Aug. 12.


----------



## WEATHER53

Zorro! said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was watching Laura last night, and I forget who was on, but they said Vindman would often cut down the United States when he was around Russians.  I guess they used to workout together or something, and he'd make jokes how Americans couldn't do this, and Americans were not up to doing that, just general put downs of the American people.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Links and the statement of one of Vidman's supervisors has been included in this thread, so no, it's not bullshit.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it is bullshit. Most of what comes from alt-right media is bullshit. Anybody can create a website.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The statement posted was from Col Hickman who commanded Vindman in Europe. So no, it's not bullshit. It's just not convenient to your propaganda.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ‘Bro-like’: Schiff aide was White House friend of alleged whistleblower Eric Ciaramella.
> 
> Alleged Ukraine whistleblower Eric Ciaramella was close friends at the White House with an official who is now a key aide to Adam Schiff, the House Intelligence Committee chairman leading the Democratic push to impeach President Trump.
> 
> Sean Misko, 37, was the director for the Gulf States at the National Security Council from 2015 until the first half of 2018. Ciaramella, 33, a career CIA analyst, was Ukraine director on the NSC from at least 2016 until the summer of 2017. Both officials arrived during the Obama administration and left during the Trump administration.
> 
> In September, the whistleblower accused Trump of abusing the presidency by asking Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky to launch an investigation into former Vice President Joe Biden and his son, Hunter, who sat on the board of a Ukrainian gas company. The complaint is now the focus of Democratic-led impeachment proceedings.
> 
> Schiff initially denied he had any knowledge about the complaint prior to its filing in mid-August, saying on Sep. 17: “We have not spoken directly with the whistleblower. We would like to.” But it was later found that this statement was false and a member of his staff had spoken to the whistleblower before the complaint was filed on Aug. 12.
Click to expand...

Another fact based entanglement and affiliation that libs  will dismiss as “conspiracy theory”


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

WEATHER53 said:


> Another fact based entanglement and affiliation that libs will dismiss as “conspiracy theory”


Well then SURELY the trump buttlicker Barr will be investigating.


----------



## IM2

OKTexas said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it was the other way around he asked them for a job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was watching Laura last night, and I forget who was on, but they said Vindman would often cut down the United States when he was around Russians.  I guess they used to workout together or something, and he'd make jokes how Americans couldn't do this, and Americans were not up to doing that, just general put downs of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Links and the statement of one of Vidman's supervisors has been included in this thread, so no, it's not bullshit.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it is bullshit. Most of what comes from alt-right media is bullshit. Anybody can create a website.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The statement posted was from Col Hickman who commanded Vindman in Europe. So no, it's not bullshit. It's just not convenient to your propaganda.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


It's bullshit because he's working as National Security staff and if what Hickman said was true, it would be reflected on his record since Hickman was his CO. I don't think you become NS staff working in DC with a security clearance and a foreign portfolio if what Hickman said was true,


----------



## IM2

WEATHER53 said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links and the statement of one of Vidman's supervisors has been included in this thread, so no, it's not bullshit.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it is bullshit. Most of what comes from alt-right media is bullshit. Anybody can create a website.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The statement posted was from Col Hickman who commanded Vindman in Europe. So no, it's not bullshit. It's just not convenient to your propaganda.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ‘Bro-like’: Schiff aide was White House friend of alleged whistleblower Eric Ciaramella.
> 
> Alleged Ukraine whistleblower Eric Ciaramella was close friends at the White House with an official who is now a key aide to Adam Schiff, the House Intelligence Committee chairman leading the Democratic push to impeach President Trump.
> 
> Sean Misko, 37, was the director for the Gulf States at the National Security Council from 2015 until the first half of 2018. Ciaramella, 33, a career CIA analyst, was Ukraine director on the NSC from at least 2016 until the summer of 2017. Both officials arrived during the Obama administration and left during the Trump administration.
> 
> In September, the whistleblower accused Trump of abusing the presidency by asking Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky to launch an investigation into former Vice President Joe Biden and his son, Hunter, who sat on the board of a Ukrainian gas company. The complaint is now the focus of Democratic-led impeachment proceedings.
> 
> Schiff initially denied he had any knowledge about the complaint prior to its filing in mid-August, saying on Sep. 17: “We have not spoken directly with the whistleblower. We would like to.” But it was later found that this statement was false and a member of his staff had spoken to the whistleblower before the complaint was filed on Aug. 12.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another fact based entanglement and affiliation that libs  will dismiss as “conspiracy theory”
Click to expand...


It can't be fact based since we don't know who the whistleblower is.


----------



## OKTexas

playtime said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should have read a bit further, from your link. My B/U
> 
> The law also required that the Complainant provide a complaint or information with respect to an “urgent concern,” which is defined, in relevant part, as: “*A serious or flagrant problem, abuse, violation of the law or Executive order, or deficiency relating to the funding, administration, or operation of an intelligence activity within the responsibility and authority of the Director of National Intelligence involving classified information, but does not include differences of opinions concerning public policy matters.” Id. § 3033(k)(5)(G)(i). *The Inspector General of the Intelligence Community determined that the Complainant alleged information with respect to such an alleged urgent concern.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the WB went to congress with an urgent concern after his complaint was going to get buried.  when he/she did that - they were then instructed to go to the IG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I just proved, the ICIG has no jurisdiction. So this so called WB isn't really a WB. is he? He has no claim to remain anonymous because he took his "concern" to the wrong place. My question now is, if Vidman violated the espionage act by reading in someone, about the call, who didn't have a need to know.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> vidman is a spy?  is that what you are saying????????????????????  haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...........................
> 
> dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No I said he was a leaker and possibly a criminal if the individual he leaked the call to didn't have a legitimate need to know. You don't read too well, do you?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> haaaaaa....you think the lt colonel is stupid?
> 
> that would be donny's deal.
Click to expand...



Actually, YES, I do think the LTC is stupid, he may have put his tit in a wringer and isn't even aware of it. Or perhaps he is aware since his lawyer wouldn't all him to answer who he leaked to in the intel community, it may have saved him form taking the 5th.

.


----------



## WEATHER53

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another fact based entanglement and affiliation that libs will dismiss as “conspiracy theory”
> 
> 
> 
> Well then SURELY the trump buttlicker Barr will be investigating.
Click to expand...

Oh a laughing emoticon, I am so devastated by the intellect you potty mouths bring


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

WEATHER53 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another fact based entanglement and affiliation that libs will dismiss as “conspiracy theory”
> 
> 
> 
> Well then SURELY the trump buttlicker Barr will be investigating.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh a laughing emoticon, I am so devastated by the intellect you potty mouths bring
Click to expand...

Well, after years of watching your delusions get laughed at and fall into the dustbin of history, you probably have some thick skin.


----------



## OKTexas

IM2 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was watching Laura last night, and I forget who was on, but they said Vindman would often cut down the United States when he was around Russians.  I guess they used to workout together or something, and he'd make jokes how Americans couldn't do this, and Americans were not up to doing that, just general put downs of the American people.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Links and the statement of one of Vidman's supervisors has been included in this thread, so no, it's not bullshit.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it is bullshit. Most of what comes from alt-right media is bullshit. Anybody can create a website.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The statement posted was from Col Hickman who commanded Vindman in Europe. So no, it's not bullshit. It's just not convenient to your propaganda.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's bullshit because he's working as National Security staff and if what Hickman said was true, it would be reflected on his record since Hickman was his CO. I don't think you become NS staff working in DC with a security clearance and a foreign portfolio if what Hickman said was true,
Click to expand...



His language skills is what got him many jobs in the military, people tend to overlook minor infractions for people with those skills. You've never been in the military have you? I've seen many people fuck up and move up.

.

.


----------



## WEATHER53

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another fact based entanglement and affiliation that libs will dismiss as “conspiracy theory”
> 
> 
> 
> Well then SURELY the trump buttlicker Barr will be investigating.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh a laughing emoticon, I am so devastated by the intellect you potty mouths bring
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, after years of watching your delusions get laughed at and fall into the dustbin of history, you probably have some thick skin.
Click to expand...

No pussy boy, I get agrees and you get the funny . I wonder if this board keeps tally of those?


----------



## OKTexas

Got to go, I'll be back.

.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

OKTexas said:


> His language skills is what got him many jobs in the military,


Yeah, that knowledge was especially helpful in Iraq, when he was getting blown up by IEDs. 

What skills got the draft dodger president out of all those jobs? None, as he has none. Only daddy's friendship with Ben Franklin.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

WEATHER53 said:


> I get agrees and you get the funny


Actually, crybaby, i got the "funny and agree". Which clearly makes me better than you in every possible way.


----------



## Street Juice

WEATHER53 said:


> As I shared last night to the dear conservatives here, I have surrendered.
> Not to the liberals but to the fact that this feelings frenzy from the Democrats  has led us to la la land where reality does not prevail.
> Conservatives can not argue fact in this feelings land and it’s no longer worth trying. Where we do have power  and fact is in the Senate and at the ballot box. No need to continue to try and factually defeat people who think witnesses are people who never saw anything nor heard it first hand and that’s just one of a half dozen other emotionally delusional fictions that are the basis of these “hearings”.


You are operating under the illusion that the old rules still apply. The ballot box and parliamentary procedure are relics of another time. Our enemies control the media, and thats what matters. The only response is to organize against it.


----------



## IM2

I think that before we run off at the mouth we study.

*Franklin Templeton takes $5bn Ukraine debt gamble*

Franklin Templeton, a big US money manager known for astute but aggressive bets in the sovereign debt market, has emerged as the dominant bankroller of Ukraine despite the country teetering on the edge of an economic crisis.

The investment group has snapped up Ukrainian international debt with a face value of almost $5bn at the end of August, nearly a fifth of the country’s outstanding international government bonds, according to data gleaned from Bloomberg.

The investments have been directed by Michael Hasenstab, who was also the architect of Franklin Templeton’s massive purchase of Irish debt, which helped calm the country’s financial markets in the wake of the eurozone crisis.

Mr Hasenstab’s Irish bet has contributed significantly to Dublin’s rehabilitation in bond markets – and has so far paid off handsomely for Franklin Templeton – but the Ukrainian move is potentially even riskier.

The country is struggling with a weak economy, a large budget deficit and a current account deficit that is rapidly eroding the central bank’s currency reserves to mere months of import cover.

The cost of insuring against a Ukrainian default is among the highest in the world, and most analysts and investors expect it is only a matter of time before Ukraine either succumbs to an International Monetary Fund programme, a Russian rescue package or crashes altogether.

“They face a currency and funding crunch, it’s as simple as that,” said Paolo Batori, a senior strategist at Morgan Stanley. “The trigger point could come tomorrow, it could come next week, or next month. But Ukraine is simply not equipped to deal with another wave of outflows. It needs the help of a third party, whether that is Russia or the IMF,” he said. 

Subscribe to read | Financial Times

Yanukovych might have stolen from FT. And Manafort might have helped him.


----------



## Nostra

IM2 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't believe Vindman was offered a job by the Ukraine folks.  Too fking funny.  A military US dude gets offer for work in Ukraine.  What was their favor ask?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it was the other way around he asked them for a job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was watching Laura last night, and I forget who was on, but they said Vindman would often cut down the United States when he was around Russians.  I guess they used to workout together or something, and he'd make jokes how Americans couldn't do this, and Americans were not up to doing that, just general put downs of the American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Links and the statement of one of Vidman's supervisors has been included in this thread, so no, it's not bullshit.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it is bullshit. Most of what comes from alt-right media is bullshit. Anybody can create a website.
Click to expand...

When Obama created a website it cost almost a billion dollars.  Just sayin'.........


----------



## Nostra

IM2 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's trump's crime again?  speaking of delusions?
> 
> 
> 
> - Under 18 U.S.C. § 1505, however, a defendant can be convicted of obstruction of justice by obstructing a pending proceeding before Congress or a federal administrative agency.Obstruction of justice
> -18 U.S. Code § 201.Bribery of public officials
> specifically:being a public official or person selected to be a public official, directly or indirectly, corruptly demands, seeks, receives, accepts, or agrees to receive or accept anything of value personally or for any other person or entity, in return for:
> official act;
> 18 U.S. Code § 201 -  Bribery of public officials and witnesses
> -52 USC 30121: Contributions and donations by foreign nationals
> specifically: (2) a person to *solicit*, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national. [USC02] 52 USC 30121: Contributions and donations by foreign nationals
> 
> Any more questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> define obstruction.  defense of oneself is not obstruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it is. If the house subpoenas peoples and documents you are obstructing their investigation. It was in the articles for impeachment for Nixon and Clinton too. You defend yourself by speaking the truth, let other people tell the truth and delivering documents if asked. If you don't you aren't defending yourself but obstructing justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh someone isn't allowed to defend themselves in your fked up brain? too funny. son, you're in the wrong country.  go back to russia.
Click to expand...

Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is one of those.[/QUOTE]
it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.[/QUOTE]

It's official. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is obstruction whether this is an impeachment inquiry or not.[/QUOTE]
They challenged the subpoenas in court.  Try to get some facts for once.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Nostra said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Under 18 U.S.C. § 1505, however, a defendant can be convicted of obstruction of justice by obstructing a pending proceeding before Congress or a federal administrative agency.Obstruction of justice
> -18 U.S. Code § 201.Bribery of public officials
> specifically:being a public official or person selected to be a public official, directly or indirectly, corruptly demands, seeks, receives, accepts, or agrees to receive or accept anything of value personally or for any other person or entity, in return for:
> official act;
> 18 U.S. Code § 201 -  Bribery of public officials and witnesses
> -52 USC 30121: Contributions and donations by foreign nationals
> specifically: (2) a person to *solicit*, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national. [USC02] 52 USC 30121: Contributions and donations by foreign nationals
> 
> Any more questions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> define obstruction.  defense of oneself is not obstruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it is. If the house subpoenas peoples and documents you are obstructing their investigation. It was in the articles for impeachment for Nixon and Clinton too. You defend yourself by speaking the truth, let other people tell the truth and delivering documents if asked. If you don't you aren't defending yourself but obstructing justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh someone isn't allowed to defend themselves in your fked up brain? too funny. son, you're in the wrong country.  go back to russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is one of those.
Click to expand...

it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.[/QUOTE]

It's official. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is obstruction whether this is an impeachment inquiry or not.[/QUOTE]
They challenged the subpoenas in court.  Try to get some facts for once.[/QUOTE]
Just heard on NBC. The FBI is going to interview the whistleblowner..lol


----------



## Yarddog

Someone help me out here. Sondelan said Trump told him "I dont want anything from The Ukrainians I dont want a quid pro quo, tell Zelenskey to do the right thing"   So why are we here? 

Military aid being linked to money was never mentioned by Trump.  all this is what everybody knew around the water cooler... what the F***?     All these witnesses are pretenders nothing more than unhappy entrenched beurocrats. Sondelan didnt even fit the above quote in his 23 page opening statement because he said he didn't have room to put it there. Can anyone defend that bull crap?

Sondelan also apparently was under witness intimidation by democrats threatening his and his wifes business.
On top of it all,  all these people wringing their hands about poor Ukraine not getting military aid worked under Obama when Obama gave Ukraine SHIT. No suddenly they are war hawks wanting Ukraine to have military aid.

This is nothing less than an attempt by the Democrats to make a soft Coup, I'm sure Pelosi would love to see herself as the next president and seems to be working on it. Are these politicians or Mafia?


----------



## Bush92

Yarddog said:


> Someone help me out here. Sondelan said Trump told him "I dont want anything from The Ukrainians I dont want a quid pro quo, tell Zelenskey to do the right thing"   So why are we here?
> 
> Military aid being linked to money was never mentioned by Trump.  all this is what everybody knew around the water cooler... what the F***?     All these witnesses are pretenders nothing more than unhappy entrenched beurocrats. Sondelan didnt even fit the above quote in his 23 page opening statement because he said he didn't have room to put it there. Can anyone defend that bull crap?
> 
> Sondelan also apparently was under witness intimidation by democrats threatening his and his wifes business.
> On top of it all,  all these people wringing their hands about poor Ukraine not getting military aid worked under Obama when Obama gave Ukraine SHIT. No suddenly they are war hawks wanting Ukraine to have military aid.
> 
> This is nothing less than an attempt by the Democrats to make a soft Coup, I'm sure Pelosi would love to see herself as the next president and seems to be working on it. Are these politicians or Mafia?


Liberal media, college professoriate, will bow down and follow Democrats to the cliffs edge. Moronic automatons.


----------



## cnm

theHawk said:


> Yea, he wanted Ukraine to investigate corruption. What’s the crime again?


No, he just wanted Ukraine to say they were investigating Bidens. It didn't actually have to do it, just say it.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Yarddog said:


> Someone help me out here. Sondelan said Trump told him "I dont want anything from The Ukrainians I dont want a quid pro quo, tell Zelenskey to do the right thing"   So why are we here?
> 
> Military aid being linked to money was never mentioned by Trump.  all this is what everybody knew around the water cooler... what the F***?     All these witnesses are pretenders nothing more than unhappy entrenched beurocrats. Sondelan didnt even fit the above quote in his 23 page opening statement because he said he didn't have room to put it there. Can anyone defend that bull crap?
> 
> Sondelan also apparently was under witness intimidation by democrats threatening his and his wifes business.
> On top of it all,  all these people wringing their hands about poor Ukraine not getting military aid worked under Obama when Obama gave Ukraine SHIT. No suddenly they are war hawks wanting Ukraine to have military aid.
> 
> This is nothing less than an attempt by the Democrats to make a soft Coup, I'm sure Pelosi would love to see herself as the next president and seems to be working on it. Are these politicians or Mafia?


What disturbed me the most in this is that a congressman told people to be nasty and protest his businesses and THEY ARE!!!...This is criminal


----------



## Bush92

cnm said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, he wanted Ukraine to investigate corruption. What’s the crime again?
> 
> 
> 
> No, he just wanted Ukraine to say they were investigating Bidens. It didn't actually have to do it, just say it.
Click to expand...

Biden’s are criminals.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

cnm said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, he wanted Ukraine to investigate corruption. What’s the crime again?
> 
> 
> 
> No, he just wanted Ukraine to say they were investigating Bidens. It didn't actually have to do it, just say it.
Click to expand...

The Obama Admin was raising red flags all over this...Why???


----------



## Yarddog

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone help me out here. Sondelan said Trump told him "I dont want anything from The Ukrainians I dont want a quid pro quo, tell Zelenskey to do the right thing"   So why are we here?
> 
> Military aid being linked to money was never mentioned by Trump.  all this is what everybody knew around the water cooler... what the F***?     All these witnesses are pretenders nothing more than unhappy entrenched beurocrats. Sondelan didnt even fit the above quote in his 23 page opening statement because he said he didn't have room to put it there. Can anyone defend that bull crap?
> 
> Sondelan also apparently was under witness intimidation by democrats threatening his and his wifes business.
> On top of it all,  all these people wringing their hands about poor Ukraine not getting military aid worked under Obama when Obama gave Ukraine SHIT. No suddenly they are war hawks wanting Ukraine to have military aid.
> 
> This is nothing less than an attempt by the Democrats to make a soft Coup, I'm sure Pelosi would love to see herself as the next president and seems to be working on it. Are these politicians or Mafia?
> 
> 
> 
> What disturbed me the most in this is that a congressman told people to be nasty and protest his businesses and THEY ARE!!!...This is criminal
Click to expand...



Yet Trump makes a tweet and they call THAT witness intimidation.  This looks like tactics you would expect in the old USSR.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Persistence Of Memory said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, he wanted Ukraine to investigate corruption. What’s the crime again?
> 
> 
> 
> No, he just wanted Ukraine to say they were investigating Bidens. It didn't actually have to do it, just say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Obama Admin was raising red flags all over this...Why???
Click to expand...

For the same reason everyone not in the Trump cult is.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, he wanted Ukraine to investigate corruption. What’s the crime again?
> 
> 
> 
> No, he just wanted Ukraine to say they were investigating Bidens. It didn't actually have to do it, just say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Obama Admin was raising red flags all over this...Why???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the same reason everyone not in the Trump cult is.
Click to expand...

I just wondered why Obama's State Dept was all over this...Simple question.

NBC said the FBI is going to interview the whistleblower


----------



## ColonelAngus

Swalwell just farted again.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

IM2 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> define obstruction.  defense of oneself is not obstruction.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is. If the house subpoenas peoples and documents you are obstructing their investigation. It was in the articles for impeachment for Nixon and Clinton too. You defend yourself by speaking the truth, let other people tell the truth and delivering documents if asked. If you don't you aren't defending yourself but obstructing justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh someone isn't allowed to defend themselves in your fked up brain? too funny. son, you're in the wrong country.  go back to russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.
Click to expand...


It's official. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is obstruction whether this is an impeachment inquiry or not.[/QUOTE]
only a court can decide that.  he's willing to go to court. oh fking well.[/QUOTE]
If he wasn't the president he'd be under arrest. I tell you what try avoiding showing up when you get subpoenaed and see what you get.[/QUOTE]

The President has executive privilege, the average American does not.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

cnm said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, he wanted Ukraine to investigate corruption. What’s the crime again?
> 
> 
> 
> No, he just wanted Ukraine to say they were investigating Bidens. It didn't actually have to do it, just say it.
Click to expand...


And where is the criminal act in that?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Persistence Of Memory said:


> just wondered why Obama's State Dept was all over this...Simple question.


And I gave you a simple answer.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> just wondered why Obama's State Dept was all over this...Simple question.
> 
> 
> 
> And I gave you a simple answer.
Click to expand...

Well at least someone is interviewing the whistleblowner huh?


----------



## conserveguy877

Ironic how these swamp demos coordinate their efforts in having this hoax x2 hearing charade drag out, then having the swamp democrat debate next. Are they scared Trump is innocent?


----------



## theHawk

cnm said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, he wanted Ukraine to investigate corruption. What’s the crime again?
> 
> 
> 
> No, he just wanted Ukraine to say they were investigating Bidens. It didn't actually have to do it, just say it.
Click to expand...


How is that a crime?  His corruption is well known.  Why not have an investigation?  There have been non-stop investigations on the President when he has committed no crimes.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Well at least someone is interviewing the whistleblowner huh?


Actually, the IC IG interviewed the whistleblower. And the information he garnered led him to deem the whistleblower's report credible and urgent.

Look dude, i can't hold your hand all your life. .At some point you have to inform yourself.


----------



## Nostra

This is a complete train wreck for the Dimwingers.

Nice job, Pencil Neck.


----------



## Aldo Raine

OKTexas said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Volker and Morrison were supposed to be the Republican witnesses for the President.  Every witness so far, including Volker and Morrison have opined that the "Crowstrike theory" is a hoax and a false conspiracy theory to deflect from blaming Russia for election interference and has now basis in fact.  Russia hacked the DNC server, and the Biden firing of the prosecutor was done in accordance with stated public policy in all of the free world, at that time.
> 
> If these are the best witnesses that the President has, he's in big trouble.  It was especially delightful yesterday that when Jim Jordan attacked Lt. Col. Vindland, his response was to read his latest performance review out loud.  Trump's attack dog keeps getting his ass handed to him on a plate.  Yes, let's get the guy who "started it all" in for testimony.  I agree, but I don't think President Trump will come.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump needs no witnesses
> 
> The transcript reveals no impeachable offense
> 
> So the Donald is already holding a pat hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except it is not a transcript,  it is Tramps summary of the call.  Tramp refuses to release the call off of a top secret server it was wrongly stored on.  Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not trumps transcript
> 
> Its the official transcript compiled by officials within the administration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No meathead it is a summary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And Vidman said in private and public that it is an accurate summary.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


  It is still a summary, not a transcript.  No matter how you cut it it is a summary.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Aldo Raine said:


> It is still a summary, not a transcript. No matter how you cut it it is a summary.


Good grief...what retard, besides the retard president, needs this to be pointed out?


----------



## cnm

Ray From Cleveland said:


> And where is the criminal act in that?


I believe that comes under the category of 'high misdemeanour'.


----------



## cnm

theHawk said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, he wanted Ukraine to investigate corruption. What’s the crime again?
> 
> 
> 
> No, he just wanted Ukraine to say they were investigating Bidens. It didn't actually have to do it, just say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that a crime?  His corruption is well known.  Why not have an investigation?  There have been non-stop investigations on the President when he has committed no crimes.
Click to expand...

Oh. I imagine it's a high misdemeanour, inducing a foreign head of state to fraudulently declare an investigation for the benefit of one's domestic political agenda.
Evidence for that well known thing?


----------



## Aldo Raine

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is still a summary, not a transcript. No matter how you cut it it is a summary.
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief...what retard, besides the retard president, needs this to be pointed out?
Click to expand...



  Every freaking Tramptard on this board.  Don't you pay attention.


----------



## cnm

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Good grief...what retard, besides the retard president, needs this to be pointed out?


Every deplorable, from what I've read on here.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Aldo Raine said:


> Every freaking Tramptard on this board. Don't you pay attention


Yes, I know. And yes, I do.


----------



## theHawk

cnm said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, he wanted Ukraine to investigate corruption. What’s the crime again?
> 
> 
> 
> No, he just wanted Ukraine to say they were investigating Bidens. It didn't actually have to do it, just say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that a crime?  His corruption is well known.  Why not have an investigation?  There have been non-stop investigations on the President when he has committed no crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. I imagine it's a high misdemeanour, inducing a foreign head of state to fraudulently declare an investigation for the benefit of one's domestic political agenda.
> Evidence for that well known thing?
Click to expand...


Fraudulently declare?  What the fuck is that?
They were investigating Burisma until Joe put a stop to it, bribing them with $1.2 billion of our tax dollars.  How is reopening that investigation with a new government in place “fraudulent”?  

Rooting out corruption and making it public is good for society, not just one President or side.  I realize Dems rely on corruption so much to function that you would deem it “unfair” or “politically motivated”.  Maybe your party needs to find some morals?


----------



## Jackson

I haven't watched the hearings today, but for a few minutes I had it on while waiting on someone.

One question comes to mind.  In this case, could you honestly vote for impeachment of the Republican when the hearings did not allow Republican witnesses and the entire hearings were orchestrated by the Democrats?  

The same questions come to mind if a Democrat was being charged with a crime targeting impeachment when the Democrats did not have the same rules as the Republicans?

So, as I hear this evening, maybe impeachment is appropriate, but the way the hearings were handled would make me either vote no or not be present.

What do you think?  Try to be honest.


----------



## Thinker101

Jackson said:


> I haven't watched the hearings today, but for a few minutes I had it on while waiting on someone.
> 
> One question comes to mind.  In this case, could you honestly vote for impeachment of the Republican when the hearings did not allow Republican witnesses and the entire hearings were orchestrated by the Democrats?
> 
> The same questions come to mind if a Democrat was being charged with a crime targeting impeachment when the Democrats did not have the same rules as the Republicans?
> 
> So, as I hear this evening, maybe impeachment is appropriate, but the way the hearings were handled would make me either vote no or not be present.
> 
> What do you think?  Try to be honest.



Time to impeach every one of these Democrats that put this clown show together.


----------



## progressive hunter

Jackson said:


> I haven't watched the hearings today, but for a few minutes I had it on while waiting on someone.
> 
> One question comes to mind.  In this case, could you honestly vote for impeachment of the Republican when the hearings did not allow Republican witnesses and the entire hearings were orchestrated by the Democrats?
> 
> The same questions come to mind if a Democrat was being charged with a crime targeting impeachment when the Democrats did not have the same rules as the Republicans?
> 
> So, as I hear this evening, maybe impeachment is appropriate, but the way the hearings were handled would make me either vote no or not be present.
> 
> What do you think?  Try to be honest.




this isnt an impeachment its a cover up of DNC/Ukraine collusion,,,


----------



## JGalt

The Democrats would be screaming bloody murder if it were a Democrat President being lynched like they're trying to do to Trump.


----------



## Crepitus

Rustic said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The desperation this waste of protoplasm is just losing desperation.  I think he may have set new records for the numbers of conspiracy theories espoused in one speech.
Click to expand...

You can't shop here rusty, move along.


----------



## Billiejeens

progressive hunter said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't watched the hearings today, but for a few minutes I had it on while waiting on someone.
> 
> One question comes to mind.  In this case, could you honestly vote for impeachment of the Republican when the hearings did not allow Republican witnesses and the entire hearings were orchestrated by the Democrats?
> 
> The same questions come to mind if a Democrat was being charged with a crime targeting impeachment when the Democrats did not have the same rules as the Republicans?
> 
> So, as I hear this evening, maybe impeachment is appropriate, but the way the hearings were handled would make me either vote no or not be present.
> 
> What do you think?  Try to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this isnt an impeachment its a cover up of DNC/Ukraine collusion,,,
Click to expand...


Yes that's correct


----------



## Sunni Man




----------



## Weatherman2020

Lordy, it just keeps on getting better. 

NUNES: “We need to subpoena Hunter Biden and the Whistleblower for closed door depositions as well as relevant documents from the DNC, Hunter Biden's firm, Rosemont Seneca and the Whistleblower.”





Twitter


----------



## Jackson

Thinker101 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't watched the hearings today, but for a few minutes I had it on while waiting on someone.
> 
> One question comes to mind.  In this case, could you honestly vote for impeachment of the Republican when the hearings did not allow Republican witnesses and the entire hearings were orchestrated by the Democrats?
> 
> The same questions come to mind if a Democrat was being charged with a crime targeting impeachment when the Democrats did not have the same rules as the Republicans?
> 
> So, as I hear this evening, maybe impeachment is appropriate, but the way the hearings were handled would make me either vote no or not be present.
> 
> What do you think?  Try to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to impeach every one of these Democrats that put this clown show together.
Click to expand...

There has to be some that think this is unfair...don't you think?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lordy, it just keeps on getting better.
> 
> NUNES: “We need to subpoena Hunter Biden and the Whistleblower for closed door depositions as well as relevant documents from the DNC, Hunter Biden's firm, Rosemont Seneca and the Whistleblower.”
> 
> View attachment 290854
> 
> Twitter


And those subpoenas will be blocked.

The end.


----------



## BluesLegend

Tipsycatlover said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing more than a weeks or months long campaign commercial for the Dimocrat party, and YOU Mr and Ms taxpayer are paying for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! This is solely an attempt by Dem's to rig next years election by smearing president Trump. I don't know maybe Dem's are still pissed over the last minute FBI investigation of Hillary's email scandal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smearing Trump for the next election is all they have.  Everything else is failing.  Lie after lie and it's all failing.
Click to expand...


Dem's certainly can't defeat Trump on the issues. He crushed them on jobs, economy, unemployment.


----------



## Syriusly

Now if Nunes would just subpoena someone who knows something about what Trump did- like Pompeo and Mulvaney and Giuliani.


----------



## Oldstyle

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lordy, it just keeps on getting better.
> 
> NUNES: “We need to subpoena Hunter Biden and the Whistleblower for closed door depositions as well as relevant documents from the DNC, Hunter Biden's firm, Rosemont Seneca and the Whistleblower.”
> 
> View attachment 290854
> 
> Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> And those subpoenas will be blocked.
> 
> The end.
Click to expand...


Now why would ANYONE want to block subpoenas on one of the people who knows most about what's being investigated?


----------



## Thinker101

Jackson said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't watched the hearings today, but for a few minutes I had it on while waiting on someone.
> 
> One question comes to mind.  In this case, could you honestly vote for impeachment of the Republican when the hearings did not allow Republican witnesses and the entire hearings were orchestrated by the Democrats?
> 
> The same questions come to mind if a Democrat was being charged with a crime targeting impeachment when the Democrats did not have the same rules as the Republicans?
> 
> So, as I hear this evening, maybe impeachment is appropriate, but the way the hearings were handled would make me either vote no or not be present.
> 
> What do you think?  Try to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to impeach every one of these Democrats that put this clown show together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has to be some that think this is unfair...don't you think?
Click to expand...


There may be a few, they didn't get an invite to the hearings.


----------



## depotoo

Jackson said:


> I haven't watched the hearings today, but for a few minutes I had it on while waiting on someone.
> 
> One question comes to mind.  In this case, could you honestly vote for impeachment of the Republican when the hearings did not allow Republican witnesses and the entire hearings were orchestrated by the Democrats?
> 
> The same questions come to mind if a Democrat was being charged with a crime targeting impeachment when the Democrats did not have the same rules as the Republicans?
> 
> So, as I hear this evening, maybe impeachment is appropriate, but the way the hearings were handled would make me either vote no or not be present.
> 
> What do you think?  Try to be honest.


You should have watched them, then you would know the truth.  Trump told Sondland he wanted nothing from Ukraine, and no quid pro quo, either.


----------



## beagle9

Jackson said:


> I haven't watched the hearings today, but for a few minutes I had it on while waiting on someone.
> 
> One question comes to mind.  In this case, could you honestly vote for impeachment of the Republican when the hearings did not allow Republican witnesses and the entire hearings were orchestrated by the Democrats?
> 
> The same questions come to mind if a Democrat was being charged with a crime targeting impeachment when the Democrats did not have the same rules as the Republicans?
> 
> So, as I hear this evening, maybe impeachment is appropriate, but the way the hearings were handled would make me either vote no or not be present.
> 
> What do you think?  Try to be honest.


My thinking is in regards to the Democrats outrageous and wrecklace exposing of information about our assistance program in Ukraine, and this in regards to our helping them against the Russian aggression or war that Russia is having with Ukraine.

You have got to be kidding me right ???????

So TDS has reached a level that destroys our national security now ??? So these idiots don't think that Russia will be looking to retaliate down the line for our interference in a localized dispute between two nations that challenges the validity of one over another ??

So these numbsculls are willing to risk retaliation from Russia over a political dispute between the Democrats and republicans here, otherwise toying with our national security over an issue where there is direct evidence of a Quid-pro-quo that actually came straight from the lips of Biden himself ????? Then there is the corruption, his unqualified son, and this company that is up to their eyeballs in wrong doing, but none of that matters except that "orange man bad" ?????

These demoncrats are actually dangerous to our national security, and not Trump who had every right to investigate a potential Quid-pro-quo and a huge conflict of interest in a region that has been plagued by corruption, and involving American's in it.

What I have been seeing in this so called impeachment bullcrap, is some serious issues with the swamp jeapardizing our national security over their political wants and desires over that security. Unbelievable..

No, especially before anymore stupidity erupts, and places this nations security on the line.

Quid-pro-quo Biden is corrupt by his own admission, and we are going to burn the nation to the ground because of him and his conflicts of interest concerning his son and Ukraine ?? We all have a right as taxpayers to know privately when our money goes to corrupt nations in the name of national interest, and a right to know when that money is making a difference or not, but we don't need our national security interest broadcast for political reason's all over the world in a show trial based on purely political bullcrap like this. We ought to be ashamed as a nation.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Oldstyle said:


> Now why would ANYONE want to block subpoenas on one of the people who knows most about what's being investigated?


Just can't quite puzzle it out for yourself, eh?


----------



## mudwhistle

Syriusly said:


> Now if Nunes would just subpoena someone who knows something about what Trump did- like Pompeo and Mulvaney and Giuliani.


How about Adam Schiff.....he knows Trump did nothing.


----------



## Sunni Man

*Democrats Motto:  "Party before Country".    ....   *


----------



## jwoodie

Jackson said:


> There has to be some that think this is unfair...don't you think?



To Democrats, politics is a blood sport with no holds barred.


----------



## Theowl32

There ought to be executions systematically for high treason of democrats. John Brennan should get the first bullet. 

Impeachment?

If at the very least democrats are not put into ass rape prison, then the country is already dead.

That would also include many in the media who deliberately put out false information. Either they report lies or omit truth for the agenda of taking down our country.

If it does not happen and we keep on laughing, thinking this is all a big joke.

Well, what else can we do?


----------



## ColonelAngus

No quid pro quo
No bribery
No extortion

The 3rd bullshit try failed.

No Russia collusion
No obstruction 
No quid pro quo with Ukraine

Give it up and win the GD 2020 election,


----------



## Syriusly

mudwhistle said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if Nunes would just subpoena someone who knows something about what Trump did- like Pompeo and Mulvaney and Giuliani.
> 
> 
> 
> How about Adam Schiff.....he knows Trump did nothing.
Click to expand...


How would anyone know that Trump did nothing? Hell Melania apparently didn't even know Trump was cheating on her. 

Why do you think that Trump is so desperately preventing the testimony of his loyalists who have first hand knowledge of the actual deal in Ukraine?


----------



## Syriusly

Oldstyle said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lordy, it just keeps on getting better.
> 
> NUNES: “We need to subpoena Hunter Biden and the Whistleblower for closed door depositions as well as relevant documents from the DNC, Hunter Biden's firm, Rosemont Seneca and the Whistleblower.”
> 
> View attachment 290854
> 
> Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> And those subpoenas will be blocked.
> 
> The end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now why would ANYONE want to block subpoenas on one of the people who knows most about what's being investigated?
Click to expand...


You mean like how Trump has blocked the subpoenas for the people who know the most about what is being investigated?
Pompeo
Mulvaney
Giuliani
Perry
Pence


----------



## BluesLegend

Trump just claimed on tv that we are at war with Russia. Can he do that? Is that impeachable?


----------



## BULLDOG

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lordy, it just keeps on getting better.
> 
> NUNES: “We need to subpoena Hunter Biden and the Whistleblower for closed door depositions as well as relevant documents from the DNC, Hunter Biden's firm, Rosemont Seneca and the Whistleblower.”
> 
> View attachment 290854
> 
> Twitter



If the Rs hadn't changed the rules during the Benghazi Benghazi Benghazi circus, he could have subpoenaed anybody he wanted.


----------



## Meister

BULLDOG said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lordy, it just keeps on getting better.
> 
> NUNES: “We need to subpoena Hunter Biden and the Whistleblower for closed door depositions as well as relevant documents from the DNC, Hunter Biden's firm, Rosemont Seneca and the Whistleblower.”
> 
> View attachment 290854
> 
> Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Rs hadn't changed the rules during the Benghazi Benghazi Benghazi circus, he could have subpoenaed anybody he wanted.
Click to expand...

There was an impeachment proceeding?


----------



## BluesLegend

Syriusly said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lordy, it just keeps on getting better.
> 
> NUNES: “We need to subpoena Hunter Biden and the Whistleblower for closed door depositions as well as relevant documents from the DNC, Hunter Biden's firm, Rosemont Seneca and the Whistleblower.”
> 
> View attachment 290854
> 
> Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> And those subpoenas will be blocked.
> 
> The end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now why would ANYONE want to block subpoenas on one of the people who knows most about what's being investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like how Trump has blocked the subpoenas for the people who know the most about what is being investigated?
> Pompeo
> Mulvaney
> Giuliani
> Perry
> Pence
Click to expand...


You mean like how Obama did the same thing 10x?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Syriusly said:


> Now if Nunes would just subpoena someone who knows something about what Trump did- like Pompeo and Mulvaney and Giuliani.



If only Trump would release the transcript!


----------



## BluesLegend

Meister said:


> There was an impeachment proceeding?



No there was an hours long Dem infomercial.


----------



## BluesLegend

CrusaderFrank said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if Nunes would just subpoena someone who knows something about what Trump did- like Pompeo and Mulvaney and Giuliani.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only Trump would release the transcript!
Click to expand...


But but but... That was my Dem impersonation.


----------



## eagle1462010

This goes to trial stage in the Senate.............the Dems are gonna get their asses handed to them.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lordy, it just keeps on getting better.
> 
> NUNES: “We need to subpoena Hunter Biden and the Whistleblower for closed door depositions as well as relevant documents from the DNC, Hunter Biden's firm, Rosemont Seneca and the Whistleblower.”
> 
> View attachment 290854
> 
> Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> And those subpoenas will be blocked.
> 
> The end.
Click to expand...

Kangaroo court.


----------



## Meister

eagle1462010 said:


> This goes to trial stage in the Senate.............the Dems are gonna get their asses handed to them.


It won't go anywhere with all the second and third hand information.


----------



## wamose

It was amusing, watching Vindman and Sonderland squirm in their attempts to try to not say anything helpful to Trump. If Hunter and the whistleblower had to testify you can multiply all that squirming by 100. You can bet people would be tuning into cable news coverage for that one. All the US taxpayers want is for all those Biden kickbacks to be returned with interest and penalties. That would be fair


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

eagle1462010 said:


> This goes to trial stage in the Senate.............the Dems are gonna get their asses handed to them.


So, just so we are clear:

You are proudly declaring -- in fact, gloating over the idea -- that, no matter the evidence, and no matter what the child presidemt does, the republicans would never convict him.

Good for you. This is what Trump has done to your brain.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Meister said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This goes to trial stage in the Senate.............the Dems are gonna get their asses handed to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't go anywhere with all the second and third hand information.
Click to expand...

That’s why hearsay is more important than a first hand eyewitness.


----------



## eagle1462010

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This goes to trial stage in the Senate.............the Dems are gonna get their asses handed to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, just so we are clear:
> 
> You are proudly declaring -- in fact, gloating over the idea -- that, no matter the evidence, and no matter what the child presidemt does, the republicans would never convict him.
> 
> Good for you. This is what Trump has done to your brain.
Click to expand...

You don't have no stinking evidence.........and your witnesses today got their butts handed to them.

Dream on............Your side is dirty.......and your turn with real evidence is coming soon.


----------



## BluesLegend

Weatherman2020 said:


> Kangaroo court.



Kangaroo's are offended at the comparison to Dem's. They suggested comparing Dem's to blood sucking leaches but then leaches were offended.


----------



## HaShev

mudwhistle said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if Nunes would just subpoena someone who knows something about what Trump did- like Pompeo and Mulvaney and Giuliani.
> 
> 
> 
> How about Adam Schiff.....he knows Trump did nothing.
Click to expand...

Adam Schiff can be asked point blank, why he didn't recuse himself from this illegal hearing, being that he has a conflict of interest regarding Ukraine and his bribery schemes using U.S. tax dollars.  The twist on all this will shock and embarass the Dems, when Schiff gets charged with the very things he's deflecting to protect himself.
Nobody notice they are getting bits of info through this charade on the boomerang coming their way to get a little heads up and protective play out of all this?  They are obstructing what's to come back around by finding out what Guiliani and his informants know and who's his witnesses to see if they can get to them through bribe/threats/any means.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This goes to trial stage in the Senate.............the Dems are gonna get their asses handed to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, just so we are clear:
> 
> You are proudly declaring -- in fact, gloating over the idea -- that, no matter the evidence, and no matter what the child presidemt does, the republicans would never convict him.
> 
> Good for you. This is what Trump has done to your brain.
Click to expand...

Guess you haven’t heard that Ukraine is got Hunter by the balls in prosecuting the bribery crimes there.


----------



## BluesLegend

eagle1462010 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This goes to trial stage in the Senate.............the Dems are gonna get their asses handed to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, just so we are clear:
> 
> You are proudly declaring -- in fact, gloating over the idea -- that, no matter the evidence, and no matter what the child presidemt does, the republicans would never convict him.
> 
> Good for you. This is what Trump has done to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have no stinking evidence.........and your witnesses today got their butts handed to them.
> 
> Dream on............Your side is dirty.......and your turn with real evidence is coming soon.
Click to expand...


I can't believe Dem's are willing to turn this over to the Republican controlled Senate which will force corrupt Dem's to take the stand and be cross examined.


----------



## BULLDOG

Meister said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lordy, it just keeps on getting better.
> 
> NUNES: “We need to subpoena Hunter Biden and the Whistleblower for closed door depositions as well as relevant documents from the DNC, Hunter Biden's firm, Rosemont Seneca and the Whistleblower.”
> 
> View attachment 290854
> 
> Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Rs hadn't changed the rules during the Benghazi Benghazi Benghazi circus, he could have subpoenaed anybody he wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was an impeachment proceeding?
Click to expand...


Rs changed the rules giving Committee chairmen control over subpoenas across the board in any kind of investigation. Thanks Nunez.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BluesLegend said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This goes to trial stage in the Senate.............the Dems are gonna get their asses handed to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, just so we are clear:
> 
> You are proudly declaring -- in fact, gloating over the idea -- that, no matter the evidence, and no matter what the child presidemt does, the republicans would never convict him.
> 
> Good for you. This is what Trump has done to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have no stinking evidence.........and your witnesses today got their butts handed to them.
> 
> Dream on............Your side is dirty.......and your turn with real evidence is coming soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't believe Dem's are willing to turn this over to the Republican controlled Senate which will force corrupt Dem's to take the stand and be cross examined.
Click to expand...




BluesLegend said:


> I can't believe Dem's are willing to turn this over to the Republican controlled Senate which will force corrupt Dem's to take the stand and be cross examined.


Which means they have 1000 times the guts and credibility of the republican pussies in the trump administration who are defying subpoenas. Thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BluesLegend said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This goes to trial stage in the Senate.............the Dems are gonna get their asses handed to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, just so we are clear:
> 
> You are proudly declaring -- in fact, gloating over the idea -- that, no matter the evidence, and no matter what the child presidemt does, the republicans would never convict him.
> 
> Good for you. This is what Trump has done to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have no stinking evidence.........and your witnesses today got their butts handed to them.
> 
> Dream on............Your side is dirty.......and your turn with real evidence is coming soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't believe Dem's are willing to turn this over to the Republican controlled Senate which will force corrupt Dem's to take the stand and be cross examined.
Click to expand...




BluesLegend said:


> I can't believe Dem's are willing to turn this over to the Republican controlled Senate which will force corrupt Dem's to take the stand and be cross examined.


Which means they have 1000 times the guts and credibility of the republican pussies in the trump administration who are defying subpoenas. Thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## Weatherman2020

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why would ANYONE want to block subpoenas on one of the people who knows most about what's being investigated?
> 
> 
> 
> Just can't quite puzzle it out for yourself, eh?
Click to expand...

Explain it for the class then. Tell the class why the two most knowledgeable people of this alleged crime should not testify.


----------



## BluesLegend

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This goes to trial stage in the Senate.............the Dems are gonna get their asses handed to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, just so we are clear:
> 
> You are proudly declaring -- in fact, gloating over the idea -- that, no matter the evidence, and no matter what the child presidemt does, the republicans would never convict him.
> 
> Good for you. This is what Trump has done to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have no stinking evidence.........and your witnesses today got their butts handed to them.
> 
> Dream on............Your side is dirty.......and your turn with real evidence is coming soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't believe Dem's are willing to turn this over to the Republican controlled Senate which will force corrupt Dem's to take the stand and be cross examined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe Dem's are willing to turn this over to the Republican controlled Senate which will force corrupt Dem's to take the stand and be cross examined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which means they have 1000 times the guts and credibility of the republican pussies in the trump administration who are defying subpoenas. Thanks for pointing it out!
Click to expand...


Or Dem's are really stupid. My money is on the latter.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

cnm said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, he wanted Ukraine to investigate corruption. What’s the crime again?
> 
> 
> 
> No, he just wanted Ukraine to say they were investigating Bidens. It didn't actually have to do it, just say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that a crime?  His corruption is well known.  Why not have an investigation?  There have been non-stop investigations on the President when he has committed no crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. I imagine it's a high misdemeanour, inducing a foreign head of state to fraudulently declare an investigation for the benefit of one's domestic political agenda.
> Evidence for that well known thing?
Click to expand...


Then you want to see the Democrats impeach over mind reading.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Weatherman2020 said:


> Guess you haven’t heard that Ukraine is got Hunter by the balls in prosecuting the bribery crimes there.


That's because nobody but the trump tard herd buys that.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BluesLegend said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This goes to trial stage in the Senate.............the Dems are gonna get their asses handed to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, just so we are clear:
> 
> You are proudly declaring -- in fact, gloating over the idea -- that, no matter the evidence, and no matter what the child presidemt does, the republicans would never convict him.
> 
> Good for you. This is what Trump has done to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have no stinking evidence.........and your witnesses today got their butts handed to them.
> 
> Dream on............Your side is dirty.......and your turn with real evidence is coming soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't believe Dem's are willing to turn this over to the Republican controlled Senate which will force corrupt Dem's to take the stand and be cross examined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe Dem's are willing to turn this over to the Republican controlled Senate which will force corrupt Dem's to take the stand and be cross examined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which means they have 1000 times the guts and credibility of the republican pussies in the trump administration who are defying subpoenas. Thanks for pointing it out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or Dem's are really stupid. My money is on the latter.
Click to expand...

Ah, so the pussies afraid to tell the truth to congress are just being smart, because they know the damage the truth will do. Got it!

You're going to need a crowbar to remove your foot from your mouth, professor.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

cnm said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where is the criminal act in that?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that comes under the category of 'high misdemeanour'.
Click to expand...


WTF is a high misdemeanor?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you haven’t heard that Ukraine is got Hunter by the balls in prosecuting the bribery crimes there.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because nobody but the trump tard herd buys that.
Click to expand...

Talk to the Ukraine government. Indictments, shmindictments, right!?


----------



## eagle1462010

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you haven’t heard that Ukraine is got Hunter by the balls in prosecuting the bribery crimes there.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because nobody but the trump tard herd buys that.
Click to expand...

It's now in a real courtroom lib.................not the Mickey Mouse Club Congress circus.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## mamooth

Oldstyle said:


> Now why would ANYONE want to block subpoenas on one of the people who knows most about what's being investigated?



You have to demonstrate a reason for a subpoena. "WAAAA! I NEED A DEFLECTION!" is not a reason. It's more of an admission of guilt.

I do understand. You got absolutely reamed today. Nobody who isn't a treasonous Trump cultist now doubts Trump's guilt. And that's why you're flailing.

When you have the facts, pound the facts. When you have the law on your side, pound the law. When you have nothing, pound the table. Democrats are pounding the facts. You're pounding the table.


----------



## Oldstyle

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why would ANYONE want to block subpoenas on one of the people who knows most about what's being investigated?
> 
> 
> 
> Just can't quite puzzle it out for yourself, eh?
Click to expand...


Oh, I've got a good idea why the Democrats don't want Hunter Biden testifying under oath!  It's not a puzzle at all!


----------



## Thunk

I would love to see it...but Nunes will never get permission from that eyeball guy!


----------



## mamooth

Eagle, nothing in that graphic is true. It's a fraudulent story that your cult fed you.

What does it say about you, that you fell for stuch a stupid fraud?

What does it say about your cult, that they'll push such open fraud.

Remember, liars burn in Hell.

And remember, Congress knows that you're lying. That's why they won't approve the subpoenas. You can't use dishonest conspiracy theories as a basis for investigations. Not unless you're an open Stalinist, as most Trump cultists are.



eagle1462010 said:


>


----------



## HaShev

BULLDOG said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lordy, it just keeps on getting better.
> 
> NUNES: “We need to subpoena Hunter Biden and the Whistleblower for closed door depositions as well as relevant documents from the DNC, Hunter Biden's firm, Rosemont Seneca and the Whistleblower.”
> 
> View attachment 290854
> 
> Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Rs hadn't changed the rules during the Benghazi Benghazi Benghazi circus, he could have subpoenaed anybody he wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was an impeachment proceeding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rs changed the rules giving Committee chairmen control over subpoenas across the board in any kind of investigation. Thanks Nunez.
Click to expand...

That's why Nunes has to force Schiff to recuse himself like Schiff forced Nunes to do during the Mueller investigation=The Boomerang!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Weatherman2020 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you haven’t heard that Ukraine is got Hunter by the balls in prosecuting the bribery crimes there.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because nobody but the trump tard herd buys that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk to the Ukraine government. Indictments, shmindictments, right!?
Click to expand...

Bwahahaha...you morons will believe ANYTHING.


----------



## eagle1462010

mamooth said:


> Eagle, nothing in that graphic is true. It's a fraudulent story that your cult fed you.
> 
> What does it say about you, that you fell for stuch a stupid fraud?
> 
> What does it say about your cult, that they'll push such open fraud.
> 
> Remember, liars burn in Hell.
> 
> And remember, Congress knows that you're lying. That's why they won't approve the subpoenas. You can't use dishonest conspiracy theories as a basis for investigations. Not unless you're an open Stalinist, as most Trump cultists are.
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
Click to expand...

Joe Biden bragged about this from his own mouth.....

You can't hide it Lib.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Ray From Cleveland said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where is the criminal act in that?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that comes under the category of 'high misdemeanour'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF is a high misdemeanor?
Click to expand...

This sums up this whole darn thing......


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Oldstyle said:


> Oh, I've got a good idea why the Democrats don't want Hunter Biden testifying under oath! I


Haha, sure you do. Sure.

And that would have what impact, exactly, on the impeachment case against trump? Surely you arent stupid enough to believe that trumps interest was investigation corruption. Remember, this is the guy who stole from his charity, stole from veterans, paid $20 million for his university fraud, and could not give a single other instance of corruption he was pursuing, when asked.

Surely you are not this stupid.


----------



## mamooth

Oldstyle said:


> Oh, I've got a good idea why the Democrats don't want Hunter Biden testifying under oath!  It's not a puzzle at all!



What about "You pushing stupid conspiracy theories does not mean the object of those conspiracy theories should have to testify" is confusing you so?


----------



## Hossfly

HaShev said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if Nunes would just subpoena someone who knows something about what Trump did- like Pompeo and Mulvaney and Giuliani.
> 
> 
> 
> How about Adam Schiff.....he knows Trump did nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adam Schiff can be asked point blank, why he didn't recuse himself from this illegal hearing, being that he has a conflict of interest regarding Ukraine and his bribery schemes using U.S. tax dollars.  The twist on all this will shock and embarass the Dems, when Schiff gets charged with the very things he's deflecting to protect himself.
> Nobody notice they are getting bits of info through this charade on the boomerang coming their way to get a little heads up and protective play out of all this?  They are obstructing what's to come back around by finding out what Guiliani and his informants know and who's his witnesses to see if they can get to them through bribe/threats/any means.
Click to expand...




Weatherman2020 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you haven’t heard that Ukraine is got Hunter by the balls in prosecuting the bribery crimes there.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because nobody but the trump tard herd buys that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk to the Ukraine government. Indictments, shmindictments, right!?
Click to expand...


It was on OAN Network 20 minutes ago about Burisma and Hunter Biden's fund investigation being initiated.


----------



## BULLDOG

HaShev said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lordy, it just keeps on getting better.
> 
> NUNES: “We need to subpoena Hunter Biden and the Whistleblower for closed door depositions as well as relevant documents from the DNC, Hunter Biden's firm, Rosemont Seneca and the Whistleblower.”
> 
> View attachment 290854
> 
> Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Rs hadn't changed the rules during the Benghazi Benghazi Benghazi circus, he could have subpoenaed anybody he wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was an impeachment proceeding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rs changed the rules giving Committee chairmen control over subpoenas across the board in any kind of investigation. Thanks Nunez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why Nunes has to force Schiff to recuse himself like Schiff forced Nunes to do during the Mueller investigation=The Boomerang!
Click to expand...


Could be why Nunez wants to try to do that, but I doubt it will work.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Hossfly said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if Nunes would just subpoena someone who knows something about what Trump did- like Pompeo and Mulvaney and Giuliani.
> 
> 
> 
> How about Adam Schiff.....he knows Trump did nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adam Schiff can be asked point blank, why he didn't recuse himself from this illegal hearing, being that he has a conflict of interest regarding Ukraine and his bribery schemes using U.S. tax dollars.  The twist on all this will shock and embarass the Dems, when Schiff gets charged with the very things he's deflecting to protect himself.
> Nobody notice they are getting bits of info through this charade on the boomerang coming their way to get a little heads up and protective play out of all this?  They are obstructing what's to come back around by finding out what Guiliani and his informants know and who's his witnesses to see if they can get to them through bribe/threats/any means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you haven’t heard that Ukraine is got Hunter by the balls in prosecuting the bribery crimes there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because nobody but the trump tard herd buys that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk to the Ukraine government. Indictments, shmindictments, right!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was on OAN Network 20 minutes ago about Burisma and Hunter Biden's investigation being initiated.
Click to expand...

And they cribbed the story from a blogger on zero hedge, just like the idiot who posted it here.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you haven’t heard that Ukraine is got Hunter by the balls in prosecuting the bribery crimes there.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because nobody but the trump tard herd buys that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk to the Ukraine government. Indictments, shmindictments, right!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bwahahaha...you morons will believe ANYTHING.
Click to expand...

Ukraine MP:
"*The son of Vice-President Joe Biden was receiving payment for his services*, with money raised through criminal means and money laundering," he then said, adding "*Biden received money that did not come from the company’s successful operation but rather from money stolen from citizens*."


----------



## Oldstyle

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you haven’t heard that Ukraine is got Hunter by the balls in prosecuting the bribery crimes there.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because nobody but the trump tard herd buys that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk to the Ukraine government. Indictments, shmindictments, right!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bwahahaha...you morons will believe ANYTHING.
Click to expand...

You know what I believe, Fort?  I believe that if an investigation into what the Democratic Party did in the last election takes place it's going to turn into a nightmare for the left!  If that happens you'll have nobody to blame but yourselves.


----------



## mamooth

eagle1462010 said:


> Joe Biden bragged about this from his own mouth.....
> 
> You can't hide it Lib.



Suuuuure he did.

Who feeds you this stuff, and why do you fall for it? I mean, it gets debunked every single time, but you never learn. Your masters lie to you and leave you twisting in the wind, and what do you do? You run back to them, drop to your knees, lick their boots with gusto, thank them for lying to you, and beg for more lies.


----------



## Billy_Bob

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lordy, it just keeps on getting better.
> 
> NUNES: “We need to subpoena Hunter Biden and the Whistleblower for closed door depositions as well as relevant documents from the DNC, Hunter Biden's firm, Rosemont Seneca and the Whistleblower.”
> 
> View attachment 290854
> 
> Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> And those subpoenas will be blocked.
> 
> The end.
Click to expand...

Not in the Senate... they will be public hearings.. And you can add Schiff being called as well along with his staff..


----------



## Stephen Brandon

Does the Democratic Party establishment know something everyone else does not know? Have they already nominated Biden behind closed doors like they did Clinton? Because the Trump-Ukraine phone call was 7 months out from the first Iowa caucus to determine the Democratic Party nominee (at least that's supposed to be how it works). Biden is nowhere near being the nominee. Given his poor fundraising efforts and his laughable debate performances, how can the Dems, with a straight face, call Biden a "political rival?" Only if they have already predetermined that Biden is the nominee, can they claim that an alleged investigation into his son's ties to Ukraine is of political benefit to Trump. If the Democratic primaries are truly a democratic process (doubtful), and Biden loses (probable, without a lot of help from the establishment), then Trump's benefit from investigating the Bidens is non-existent.

Now, as to why Trump may have done this. Who knows? Maybe he got sick and tired of everyone calling his kids crooks and liars, and when he got wind of Biden's kid collecting $50,000/mo. from one of the poorest countries on the planet for board-sitting, he decided it was time for a little payback. I might have done the same thing in his position.


----------



## mamooth

Oldstyle said:


> You know what I believe, Fort?  I believe that if an investigation into what the Democratic Party did in the last election takes place it's going to turn into a nightmare for the left!  If that happens you'll have nobody to blame but yourselves.



You've all said that a hundreds of times before.

How'd it pan out for you? Clinton in jail yet?

Given your perfect track record of failure here, you don't see any worried Democrats.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Weatherman2020 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why would ANYONE want to block subpoenas on one of the people who knows most about what's being investigated?
> 
> 
> 
> Just can't quite puzzle it out for yourself, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain it for the class then. Tell the class why the two most knowledgeable people of this alleged crime should not testify.
Click to expand...

The class is still waiting....


----------



## eagle1462010

mamooth said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden bragged about this from his own mouth.....
> 
> You can't hide it Lib.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suuuuure he did.
> 
> Who feeds you this stuff, and why do you fall for it? I mean, it gets debunked every single time, but you never learn. Your masters lie to you and leave you twisting in the wind, and what do you do? You run back to them, drop to your knees, lick their boots with gusto, thank them for lying to you, and beg for more lies.
Click to expand...

It's been played over and over again..............I can't help it if you are too stupid to understand it........or Hide from it..............LOL

Where's Hunter hiding............A court is looking for him.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Weatherman2020 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you haven’t heard that Ukraine is got Hunter by the balls in prosecuting the bribery crimes there.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because nobody but the trump tard herd buys that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk to the Ukraine government. Indictments, shmindictments, right!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bwahahaha...you morons will believe ANYTHING.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine MP:
> "*The son of Vice-President Joe Biden was receiving payment for his services*, with money raised through criminal means and money laundering," he then said, adding "*Biden received money that did not come from the company’s successful operation but rather from money stolen from citizens*."
> View attachment 290859
Click to expand...

Uh...hey dumbass...you do understand that is the paid-for opinion of , essentially, a ukrainian congressman and not an indictment, right?



Of course you don't, ya moron.


----------



## Weatherman2020

mamooth said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what I believe, Fort?  I believe that if an investigation into what the Democratic Party did in the last election takes place it's going to turn into a nightmare for the left!  If that happens you'll have nobody to blame but yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've all said that a hundreds of times before.
> 
> How'd it pan out for you? Clinton in jail yet?
> 
> Given your perfect track record of failure here, you don't see any worried Democrats.
Click to expand...

No, the FBI told the Obama DOJ to prosecute her for her *crimes* because _*she didn’t mean it*_. 

Like a drunk driver means to blow thru a red light and kill a family of 4.


----------



## mamooth

Billy_Bob said:


> ]Not in the Senate... they will be public hearings.. And you can add Schiff being called as well along with his staff..



So?

The good thing about being a Democrat is you don't have to worry about testifying, because you haven't broken the law or done anything unethical.

It's funny, how you kooks think we worry about Schiff having to testify. He'd ream you and Trump hard. You've made the mistake of falling for your own propaganda.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Billy_Bob said:


> Not in the Senate...


Well that info will come in handy when Nunes is in the Senate. Very insightful, thanks.


----------



## Oldstyle

mamooth said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what I believe, Fort?  I believe that if an investigation into what the Democratic Party did in the last election takes place it's going to turn into a nightmare for the left!  If that happens you'll have nobody to blame but yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've all said that a hundreds of times before.
> 
> How'd it pan out for you? Clinton in jail yet?
> 
> Given your perfect track record of failure here, you don't see any worried Democrats.
Click to expand...

How did it pan out for me?  Clinton lost the election because her corrupt behavior was exposed.  It worked out rather well for me.   How did it work out for you?


----------



## Sandy Shanks

E.U. Ambassador Gordon Sondland is a political appointee, not a career foreign service advisor, having contributed one million dollars to the Trump campaign. Whenever he wants, he can dial up the President. That may change after today.

“I know that members of this Committee have frequently framed these complicated issues in the form of a simple question: Was there a ‘quid pro quo?’,” Sondland’s statement reads. “As I testified previously, with regard to the requested White House call and White House meeting, the answer is yes.”

Specifically, “a quid pro quo for arranging a White House visit for [Ukrainian] President [Volodymyr] Zelensky,” which Zelensky felt was essential to his country's survival against Russian aggression.

In addition, Sondland summarized Giuliani’s role in his testimony.

_Mr. Giuliani’s requests were a quid pro quo for arranging a White House visit for President Zelensky. Mr. Giuliani demanded that Ukraine make a public statement announcing investigations of the 2016 election/DNC server and Burisma. Mr. Giuliani was expressing the desires of the President of the United States, and we knew that these investigations were important to the President._

Burisma is code for Biden. Hunter Biden was on the board of Burisma.

For Trump, Sondland's testimony was devastating. There is much more, far too much for this venue.


----------



## iceberg

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lordy, it just keeps on getting better.
> 
> NUNES: “We need to subpoena Hunter Biden and the Whistleblower for closed door depositions as well as relevant documents from the DNC, Hunter Biden's firm, Rosemont Seneca and the Whistleblower.”
> 
> View attachment 290854
> 
> Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> And those subpoenas will be blocked.
> 
> The end.
Click to expand...

yet when the Rs don't come to play all the Ls go apeshit crying foul.


----------



## Sandy Shanks

Fox News reports, "Former Whitewater Independent Counsel Ken Starr said that the testimony of Ambassador to the European Union Gordon Sondland all but guarantees articles of impeachment will be drawn up by House Democrats."

The Republicans are struggling to defend Trump. Basically, their defense is three-pronged.

They attack the Democrats, call the impeachment inquiry a sideshow, and attack the media for reporting the developments of the inquiry.

They say that President Zelensky never felt the pressure of extortion. American assistance and Trump's good graces are existential for Ukraine, and the very last thing Zelensky would do is impugn the American President's intentions. It would be suicidal, and that goes for his ministers as well.

They would ask if Trump ever told the witnesses directly that he was extorting the Ukrainian leader to get what he wanted. This last defense indicates they think that Trump is an idiot. The idea that Trump didn't tell Sondland that he was bribing Zelensky to get the investigations of the Bidens and the debunked Crowdstrike is no defense. Trump did tell Sondland, Volker, and Perry, "Talk to Rudy." Giuliani was working to get the investigations, and the "Three Amigos" did as they were told and worked with Giuliani who was in turn working for his client, Trump.

The other weakness of the third defense is that it exposes the obvious. Who did have personal knowledge of the Trump's wishes and the quid pro quo? Why, Mulvaney, Bolton, Pompeo, and Giuliani, of course. Who is preventing those four to testify? Why, Trump, of course.


----------



## mamooth

Weatherman2020 said:


> No, the FBI told the Obama DOJ to prosecute her for her *crimes* because _*she didn’t mean it*_.



What are you babbling about?

Intent is a huge factor in prosecution, and Clinton's security violations were very minor things. Had she not been named "Clinton", they would have resulted in a letter of reprimand, at most.

Did you cult actually tell you otherwise? And you believed it? Hilarious, what you'll fall for.

Don't worry. After your Stalinist utopia has been attained, you'll be able to jail everyone who opposes TheParty, after the requisite show trial. Then you'll finally be able to get even with all the liberals for constantly humiliating you.



> Like a drunk driver means to blow thru a red light and kill a family of 4.



So, you're telling us that the Republican "President Trump and the rest of us are too stupid to know that we're breaking laws!" defense is garbage. Glad we cleared that up.


----------



## iceberg

Syriusly said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if Nunes would just subpoena someone who knows something about what Trump did- like Pompeo and Mulvaney and Giuliani.
> 
> 
> 
> How about Adam Schiff.....he knows Trump did nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would anyone know that Trump did nothing? Hell Melania apparently didn't even know Trump was cheating on her.
> 
> Why do you think that Trump is so desperately preventing the testimony of his loyalists who have first hand knowledge of the actual deal in Ukraine?
Click to expand...

seems to me they are calling said people to the table yet you and the left are bitching about it.


----------



## Sandy Shanks

_Trump campaign sources say EU Ambassador Gordon Sondland's allegation of a quid pro quo implicating Trump and top administration officials "blindsided" aides inside the White House, the re-election campaign as well as some Republican lawmakers.

A separate Trump campaign adviser was furious with Sondland's testimony, calling it "aggravating." The adviser said it came as a complete surprise that the EU Ambassador would implicate senior members of the administration. "It was really bizarre," the adviser said, adding Sondland appeared to be throwing top administration officials under the bus in real time.

Another campaign source in touch with the White House team handling impeachment today said at the outset of the Sondland hearing, those aides seemed to be distressed – seemed to be “freaking out.” The source acknowledged Sondland’s testimony undermined the White House’s central argument that there was “no quid pro quo,” noting there are some Trump allies who have wanted to shift from that to arguing the appearance of quid pro quo was really just the President executing his legitimate foreign policy goals._

Then, of course, came the usual denial of reality.

_A third campaign source said enough questions were raised about Sondland's testimony by GOP members to protect Trump from sustaining serious damage. "No direct hit," the Trump adviser said. _

https://www.cnn.com/politics/live-n...g-11-20-19/h_3ab96a833fe6cad36af65a69daf9b320


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

iceberg said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lordy, it just keeps on getting better.
> 
> NUNES: “We need to subpoena Hunter Biden and the Whistleblower for closed door depositions as well as relevant documents from the DNC, Hunter Biden's firm, Rosemont Seneca and the Whistleblower.”
> 
> View attachment 290854
> 
> Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> And those subpoenas will be blocked.
> 
> The end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet when the Rs don't come to play all the Ls go apeshit crying foul.
Click to expand...

Right, because they are defying congressional subpoenas. Thank you, very insightful.


----------



## karpenter

Fort Fun Indiana said:
			
		

> Which means they have 1000 times the guts and credibility of the republican pussies in the trump administration who are defying subpoenas. Thanks for pointing it out!


Nope
Until It Goes To A Vote (Doubtful)
It's Just Showboating
Trying To Influence Minds For The Election


----------



## eagle1462010

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lordy, it just keeps on getting better.
> 
> NUNES: “We need to subpoena Hunter Biden and the Whistleblower for closed door depositions as well as relevant documents from the DNC, Hunter Biden's firm, Rosemont Seneca and the Whistleblower.”
> 
> View attachment 290854
> 
> Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> And those subpoenas will be blocked.
> 
> The end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet when the Rs don't come to play all the Ls go apeshit crying foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, because they are defying congressional subpoenas. Thank you, very insightful.
Click to expand...

They aren't defying anything.............They are FLIPPING YOUR SIDE OFF.

Glad I could clear that up for you.


----------



## Syriusly

iceberg said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if Nunes would just subpoena someone who knows something about what Trump did- like Pompeo and Mulvaney and Giuliani.
> 
> 
> 
> How about Adam Schiff.....he knows Trump did nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would anyone know that Trump did nothing? Hell Melania apparently didn't even know Trump was cheating on her.
> 
> Why do you think that Trump is so desperately preventing the testimony of his loyalists who have first hand knowledge of the actual deal in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seems to me they are calling said people to the table yet you and the left are bitching about it.
Click to expand...


No the GOP are calling people who they have said have no direct knowledge of the President's phone call. 

I am asking why the GOP is not calling on Pompeo, Giuliani, Perry, Mulvaney- all of whom were deeply involved in Trump's Ukraine adventure.


----------



## iceberg

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This goes to trial stage in the Senate.............the Dems are gonna get their asses handed to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, just so we are clear:
> 
> You are proudly declaring -- in fact, gloating over the idea -- that, no matter the evidence, and no matter what the child presidemt does, the republicans would never convict him.
> 
> Good for you. This is what Trump has done to your brain.
Click to expand...

yet you are given evidence after evidence of Obama money laundering and laugh it off.

this is what stupidity has done to you.


----------



## Ame®icano

ColonelAngus said:


> Was Biden wrong to threaten to withhold a billion dollars unless Ukraine fired the prosecutor investigating the company that his son was working for in Ukraine?
> 
> I am confused about this whole bribery thing.
> 
> Seems that it’s only bribery if it’s a Republican.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lordy, it just keeps on getting better.
> 
> NUNES: “We need to subpoena Hunter Biden and the Whistleblower for closed door depositions as well as relevant documents from the DNC, Hunter Biden's firm, Rosemont Seneca and the Whistleblower.”
> 
> View attachment 290854
> 
> Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> And those subpoenas will be blocked.
> 
> The end.
Click to expand...

Oh, so you're not interested in the truth.  You just want your ORANGE MAN BAD fantasies validated.


----------



## Syriusly

eagle1462010 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lordy, it just keeps on getting better.
> 
> NUNES: “We need to subpoena Hunter Biden and the Whistleblower for closed door depositions as well as relevant documents from the DNC, Hunter Biden's firm, Rosemont Seneca and the Whistleblower.”
> 
> View attachment 290854
> 
> Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> And those subpoenas will be blocked.
> 
> The end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet when the Rs don't come to play all the Ls go apeshit crying foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, because they are defying congressional subpoenas. Thank you, very insightful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't defying anything.............They are FLIPPING YOUR SIDE OFF.
> 
> Glad I could clear that up for you.
Click to expand...


No they are just good soldiers following orders from President Trump. 

Now the real question is why Trump doesn't want his loyalist to testify under oath.


----------



## daveman

Syriusly said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if Nunes would just subpoena someone who knows something about what Trump did- like Pompeo and Mulvaney and Giuliani.
> 
> 
> 
> How about Adam Schiff.....he knows Trump did nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would anyone know that Trump did nothing? Hell Melania apparently didn't even know Trump was cheating on her.
> 
> Why do you think that Trump is so desperately preventing the testimony of his loyalists who have first hand knowledge of the actual deal in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seems to me they are calling said people to the table yet you and the left are bitching about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the GOP are calling people who they have said have no direct knowledge of the President's phone call.
> 
> I am asking why the GOP is not calling on Pompeo, Giuliani, Perry, Mulvaney- all of whom were deeply involved in Trump's Ukraine adventure.
Click to expand...

No direct knowledge of the phone call?

That's like 98% of the Democrats' "witnesses".


----------



## Syriusly

daveman said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lordy, it just keeps on getting better.
> 
> NUNES: “We need to subpoena Hunter Biden and the Whistleblower for closed door depositions as well as relevant documents from the DNC, Hunter Biden's firm, Rosemont Seneca and the Whistleblower.”
> 
> View attachment 290854
> 
> Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> And those subpoenas will be blocked.
> 
> The end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so you're not interested in the truth.  You just want your ORANGE MAN BAD fantasies validated.
Click to expand...


Oh, so you're not interested in the truth. You just believe your Orange Messiah must be telling the truth- and really isn't blocking any testimony at all.......


----------



## eagle1462010

Syriusly said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lordy, it just keeps on getting better.
> 
> NUNES: “We need to subpoena Hunter Biden and the Whistleblower for closed door depositions as well as relevant documents from the DNC, Hunter Biden's firm, Rosemont Seneca and the Whistleblower.”
> 
> View attachment 290854
> 
> Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> And those subpoenas will be blocked.
> 
> The end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet when the Rs don't come to play all the Ls go apeshit crying foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, because they are defying congressional subpoenas. Thank you, very insightful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't defying anything.............They are FLIPPING YOUR SIDE OFF.
> 
> Glad I could clear that up for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they are just good soldiers following orders from President Trump.
> 
> Now the real question is why Trump doesn't want his loyalist to testify under oath.
Click to expand...

Executive Priviledge..............Equal Branches of Gov't...........don't like it ......take it to the courts.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Sandy Shanks said:


> E.U. Ambassador Gordon Sondland is a political appointee, not a career foreign service advisor, having contributed one million dollars to the Trump campaign. Whenever he wants, he can dial up the President. That may change after today.
> 
> “I know that members of this Committee have frequently framed these complicated issues in the form of a simple question: Was there a ‘quid pro quo?’,” Sondland’s statement reads. “As I testified previously, with regard to the requested White House call and White House meeting, the answer is yes.”
> 
> Specifically, “a quid pro quo for arranging a White House visit for [Ukrainian] President [Volodymyr] Zelensky,” which Zelensky felt was essential to his country's survival against Russian aggression.
> 
> In addition, Sondland summarized Giuliani’s role in his testimony.
> 
> _Mr. Giuliani’s requests were a quid pro quo for arranging a White House visit for President Zelensky. Mr. Giuliani demanded that Ukraine make a public statement announcing investigations of the 2016 election/DNC server and Burisma. Mr. Giuliani was expressing the desires of the President of the United States, and we knew that these investigations were important to the President._
> 
> Burisma is code for Biden. Hunter Biden was on the board of Burisma.
> 
> For Trump, Sondland's testimony was devastating. There is much more, far too much for this venue.



Sondland was forming an opinion.  He was asked repeatedly if he heard Trump say that.  Sondland answered no he didn't.  In fact, just the opposite.


----------



## Sandy Shanks

E.U. Ambassador Gordon Sondland is a political appointee, not a career foreign service advisor, having contributed one million dollars to the Trump campaign. Whenever he wants, he can dial up the President. That may change after today.

“I know that members of this Committee have frequently framed these complicated issues in the form of a simple question: Was there a ‘quid pro quo?’,” Sondland’s statement reads. “As I testified previously, with regard to the requested White House call and White House meeting, the answer is yes.”

Specifically, “a quid pro quo for arranging a White House visit for [Ukrainian] President [Volodymyr] Zelensky,” which Zelensky felt was essential to his country's survival against Russian aggression.

In addition, Sondland summarized Giuliani’s role in his testimony.

_Mr. Giuliani’s requests were a quid pro quo for arranging a White House visit for President Zelensky. Mr. Giuliani demanded that Ukraine make a public statement announcing investigations of the 2016 election/DNC server and Burisma. Mr. Giuliani was expressing the desires of the President of the United States, and we knew that these investigations were important to the President._

Burisma is code for Biden. Hunter Biden was on the board of Burisma.

For Trump, Sondland's testimony was devastating. There is much more, far too much for this venue.


----------



## mamooth

Oldstyle said:


> How did it pan out for me?  Clinton lost the election because her corrupt behavior was exposed.



Interesting. Conservatives see self-worth as being about winning, no matter how vile and disgusting they had to act to win. In contrast, liberals see self-worth as being about being being a good person.



> It worked out rather well for me.   How did it work out for you?



As I won't burn in Hell for eternity, pretty damn good.


----------



## Sandy Shanks

Fox News reports, "Former Whitewater Independent Counsel Ken Starr said that the testimony of Ambassador to the European Union Gordon Sondland all but guarantees articles of impeachment will be drawn up by House Democrats."

The Republicans are struggling to defend Trump. Basically, their defense is three-pronged.

They attack the Democrats, call the impeachment inquiry a sideshow, and attack the media for reporting the developments of the inquiry.

They say that President Zelensky never felt the pressure of extortion. American assistance and Trump's good graces are existential for Ukraine, and the very last thing Zelensky would do is impugn the American President's intentions. It would be suicidal, and that goes for his ministers as well.

They would ask if Trump ever told the witnesses directly that he was extorting the Ukrainian leader to get what he wanted. This last defense indicates they think that Trump is an idiot. The idea that Trump didn't tell Sondland that he was bribing Zelensky to get the investigations of the Bidens and the debunked Crowdstrike is no defense. Trump did tell Sondland, Volker, and Perry, "Talk to Rudy." Giuliani was working to get the investigations, and the "Three Amigos" did as they were told and worked with Giuliani who was in turn working for his client, Trump.

The other weakness of the third defense is that it exposes the obvious. Who did have personal knowledge of the Trump's wishes and the quid pro quo? Why, Mulvaney, Bolton, Pompeo, and Giuliani, of course. Who is preventing those four to testify? Why, Trump, of course.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

We've gone from second and third hand witnesses to some asshole who presumed a bunch of shit.

This is done. What a fucking joke you democrats are,


----------



## Sandy Shanks

_Trump campaign sources say EU Ambassador Gordon Sondland's allegation of a quid pro quo implicating Trump and top administration officials "blindsided" aides inside the White House, the re-election campaign as well as some Republican lawmakers.

A separate Trump campaign adviser was furious with Sondland's testimony, calling it "aggravating." The adviser said it came as a complete surprise that the EU Ambassador would implicate senior members of the administration. "It was really bizarre," the adviser said, adding Sondland appeared to be throwing top administration officials under the bus in real time.

Another campaign source in touch with the White House team handling impeachment today said at the outset of the Sondland hearing, those aides seemed to be distressed – seemed to be “freaking out.” The source acknowledged Sondland’s testimony undermined the White House’s central argument that there was “no quid pro quo,” noting there are some Trump allies who have wanted to shift from that to arguing the appearance of quid pro quo was really just the President executing his legitimate foreign policy goals._

Then, of course, came the usual denial of reality.

_A third campaign source said enough questions were raised about Sondland's testimony by GOP members to protect Trump from sustaining serious damage. "No direct hit," the Trump adviser said. _

https://www.cnn.com/politics/live-n...g-11-20-19/h_3ab96a833fe6cad36af65a69daf9b320


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Stephen Brandon said:


> Does the Democratic Party establishment know something everyone else does not know? Have they already nominated Biden behind closed doors like they did Clinton? Because the Trump-Ukraine phone call was 7 months out from the first Iowa caucus to determine the Democratic Party nominee (at least that's supposed to be how it works). Biden is nowhere near being the nominee. Given his poor fundraising efforts and his laughable debate performances, how can the Dems, with a straight face, call Biden a "political rival?" Only if they have already predetermined that Biden is the nominee, can they claim that an alleged investigation into his son's ties to Ukraine is of political benefit to Trump. If the Democratic primaries are truly a democratic process (doubtful), and Biden loses (probable, without a lot of help from the establishment), then Trump's benefit from investigating the Bidens is non-existent.
> 
> Now, as to why Trump may have done this. Who knows? Maybe he got sick and tired of everyone calling his kids crooks and liars, and when he got wind of Biden's kid collecting $50,000/mo. from one of the poorest countries on the planet for board-sitting, he decided it was time for a little payback. I might have done the same thing in his position.



Which is why I said if they impeach Trump, it will be over mind reading. 

First they have to prove that Biden was going to be his opponent in the presidential race, and then prove the reason Trump withheld funds.  

The only way the commies could possibly do that is by claiming mind reading and being able to see the future.


----------



## eagle1462010

mamooth said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did it pan out for me?  Clinton lost the election because her corrupt behavior was exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Conservatives see self-worth as being about winning, no matter how vile and disgusting they had to act to win. In contrast, liberals see self-worth as being about being being a good person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It worked out rather well for me.   How did it work out for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I won't burn in Hell for eternity, pretty damn good.
Click to expand...

Your side has been calling for a bare knuckles fight.......You have one now....

Your scam is falling apart...............after years of BS...........Enjoy what's coming.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Crepitus said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's sum up the Impeachment process to date.
> 
> Here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 290731
Click to expand...

It's a democrat party and you're the pivot man.


----------



## depotoo

[MEDIA][/MEDIA]

cnn headline at the time
Sondland says 'It was no secret' that quid pro quo came at 'express direction of the President' - CNNPolitics


----------



## mamooth

eagle1462010 said:


> Your side has been calling for a bare knuckles fight.......You have one now....



And now we're beating your bitch asses and laughing about it.



> Your scam is falling apart...............after years of BS...........Enjoy what's coming.



Not to worry, we'll enjoy beating your bitch asses for quite some time. The funny thing is how much you seem to enjoy it. Oh well, I guess that means everyone is happy.


----------



## eagle1462010

mamooth said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your side has been calling for a bare knuckles fight.......You have one now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now we're beating your bitch asses and laughing about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your scam is falling apart...............after years of BS...........Enjoy what's coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to worry, we'll enjoy beating your bitch asses for quite some time. The funny thing is how much you seem to enjoy it. Oh well, I guess that means everyone is happy.
Click to expand...

Your side has been Losing since the last election.

You lost the election............
You lost the Supreme Court........
You lost several Fed Courts.......
Obama Legacy is dead........

Then you lost your minds.
Now you will lose in the Impeachment.....
And then you will lose the next election.

BTW.  I am enjoying this...........


----------



## IM2

OKTexas said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links and the statement of one of Vidman's supervisors has been included in this thread, so no, it's not bullshit.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it is bullshit. Most of what comes from alt-right media is bullshit. Anybody can create a website.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The statement posted was from Col Hickman who commanded Vindman in Europe. So no, it's not bullshit. It's just not convenient to your propaganda.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's bullshit because he's working as National Security staff and if what Hickman said was true, it would be reflected on his record since Hickman was his CO. I don't think you become NS staff working in DC with a security clearance and a foreign portfolio if what Hickman said was true,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> His language skills is what got him many jobs in the military, people tend to overlook minor infractions for people with those skills. You've never been in the military have you? I've seen many people fuck up and move up.
> 
> .
> 
> .
Click to expand...

You don't work at that level if he was anything like Hickman described. I'm not going to be arguing with people who use fox news and alt- right media for sources. If this guy would have praised Trump this Hickman guy would not exist.


----------



## mamooth

daveman said:


> Oh, so you're not interested in the truth.  You just want your ORANGE MAN BAD fantasies validated.



Why not subpoena the child molestor pizza parlor owner too? Oh, that's right, because  it's just one of your fraudulent retarded conspiracy theories.

Why is it you cult sheep can't grasp that your conspiracy babbling is not a justification for subpoenas? Oh wait, I just answered that, with the 'cult sheep' thing.


----------



## Snouter

TDS folks apply Prep H externally only!  Quit eating it.


----------



## Hossfly

mamooth said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden bragged about this from his own mouth.....
> 
> You can't hide it Lib.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suuuuure he did.
> 
> Who feeds you this stuff, and why do you fall for it? I mean, it gets debunked every single time, but you never learn. Your masters lie to you and leave you twisting in the wind, and what do you do? You run back to them, drop to your knees, lick their boots with gusto, thank them for lying to you, and beg for more lies.
Click to expand...


Council On Foreign Relations fed the country this stuff. Ever watch the news?


----------



## IM2

Nostra said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Under 18 U.S.C. § 1505, however, a defendant can be convicted of obstruction of justice by obstructing a pending proceeding before Congress or a federal administrative agency.Obstruction of justice
> -18 U.S. Code § 201.Bribery of public officials
> specifically:being a public official or person selected to be a public official, directly or indirectly, corruptly demands, seeks, receives, accepts, or agrees to receive or accept anything of value personally or for any other person or entity, in return for:
> official act;
> 18 U.S. Code § 201 -  Bribery of public officials and witnesses
> -52 USC 30121: Contributions and donations by foreign nationals
> specifically: (2) a person to *solicit*, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national. [USC02] 52 USC 30121: Contributions and donations by foreign nationals
> 
> Any more questions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> define obstruction.  defense of oneself is not obstruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it is. If the house subpoenas peoples and documents you are obstructing their investigation. It was in the articles for impeachment for Nixon and Clinton too. You defend yourself by speaking the truth, let other people tell the truth and delivering documents if asked. If you don't you aren't defending yourself but obstructing justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh someone isn't allowed to defend themselves in your fked up brain? too funny. son, you're in the wrong country.  go back to russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is one of those.
Click to expand...

it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.[/QUOTE]

It's official. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is obstruction whether this is an impeachment inquiry or not.[/QUOTE]
They challenged the subpoenas in court.  Try to get some facts for once.[/QUOTE]
I got plenty of facts. Fact 1 and only-if this was truly a hoax or witch hunt, trump would not be hiding documents and blocking witnesses. He'd let it all come out so the hoax and witch hunt would be revealed without question. But trump knows his supporters are dumb and he can tell them anything. So he hides documents, blocks testimonies then runs around talking about how nobody has been able to prove anything and you guys are stupid enough to believe it.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

IM2 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Links and the statement of one of Vidman's supervisors has been included in this thread, so no, it's not bullshit.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is bullshit. Most of what comes from alt-right media is bullshit. Anybody can create a website.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The statement posted was from Col Hickman who commanded Vindman in Europe. So no, it's not bullshit. It's just not convenient to your propaganda.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's bullshit because he's working as National Security staff and if what Hickman said was true, it would be reflected on his record since Hickman was his CO. I don't think you become NS staff working in DC with a security clearance and a foreign portfolio if what Hickman said was true,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> His language skills is what got him many jobs in the military, people tend to overlook minor infractions for people with those skills. You've never been in the military have you? I've seen many people fuck up and move up.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't work at that level if he was anything like Hickman described. I'm not going to be arguing with people who use fox news and alt- right media for sources. If this guy would have praised Trump this Hickman guy would not exist.
Click to expand...

The retarded Malcumx fan would like to question your sources, and speak to the manager.


----------



## mamooth

eagle1462010 said:


> Your side has been Losing since the last election.



So you've forgotten how we slaughtered you in 2017, 2018 and 2019? I suppose the cult has told you to suppress those memories. Too painful.

And you've forgotten how Trump accomplished essentially nothing for your cause, even with an (R) house and senate? That has to sting. Why couldn't they deliver on the promised Stalinist utopia?

What's more, Republicanism is now permanently associated with treason and corruption. The Republican demographic is dying off and it's not being replaced. Your cult is dying. It's never pretty when cults die.



> Now you will lose in the Impeachment.....



How does one "lose" an impeachment? Trump will be impeached. Given the hard evidence of his guilt, there's no doubt about that. If the senate won't convict, that hands the senate to the Democrats.



> And then you will lose the next election.



Given the polls, you're going to get beaten much harder in 2020.

If you had any brains, you'd be pushing for Trump to resign. The more this goes on, the more Republicans get implicated in the corruption.


----------



## mamooth

Hossfly said:


> Council On Foreign Relations fed the country this stuff. Ever watch the news?



Yes, Biden pushed to get a corrupt prosecutor fired. He bragged about it because it was the policy of the State Department, the USA, NATO, the EU, and pretty much everyone. He was working in the service of the USA.

Claiming he did it for his son is a big whopper on your part. That's just something your Stalinist cult made up.

See if you can understand the difference:

Politicians are allowed to lobby for policy on behalf of the USA.

Politicians are not allowed to lobby for policy to simply benefit themselves.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

IM2 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> define obstruction.  defense of oneself is not obstruction.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is. If the house subpoenas peoples and documents you are obstructing their investigation. It was in the articles for impeachment for Nixon and Clinton too. You defend yourself by speaking the truth, let other people tell the truth and delivering documents if asked. If you don't you aren't defending yourself but obstructing justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh someone isn't allowed to defend themselves in your fked up brain? too funny. son, you're in the wrong country.  go back to russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.
Click to expand...


It's official. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is obstruction whether this is an impeachment inquiry or not.[/QUOTE]
They challenged the subpoenas in court.  Try to get some facts for once.[/QUOTE]
I got plenty of facts. Fact 1 and only-if this was truly a hoax or witch hunt, trump would not be hiding documents and blocking witnesses. He'd let it all come out so the hoax and witch hunt would be revealed without question. But trump knows his supporters are dumb and he can tell them anything. So he hides documents, blocks testimonies then runs around talking about how nobody has been able to prove anything and you guys are stupid enough to believe it.[/QUOTE]

So how many witnesses did Schiff Face bring to the inquiry?  How many did Trump?  Zero.  

We go through this stuff every single time one of your attempts to get Trump fail.  When you lose, you cry foul because you want even more people or articles to try and prove you're right.  Well you on the left are not right, and never were.  

Write to the President and ask him to do an exchange with Schiff Face.  Trump will let two of his people testify in exchange for the testimony of the so-called whistleblower and the person responsible for providing that whistleblower with the information.  

See, that's what's called "fair."


----------



## task0778

mamooth said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did it pan out for me?  Clinton lost the election because her corrupt behavior was exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Conservatives see self-worth as being about winning, no matter how vile and disgusting they had to act to win. In contrast, liberals see self-worth as being about being being a good person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It worked out rather well for me.   How did it work out for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I won't burn in Hell for eternity, pretty damn good.
Click to expand...


This is absolute, 100% bullshit.  Not the burn in hell part, this part:  _Conservatives see self-worth as being about winning, no matter how vile and disgusting they had to act to win. In contrast, liberals see self-worth as being about being being a good person.
_
When it comes to being vile and disgusting, the Repubs are no match for the Dems.  It wasn't the Repubs who installed an unauthorized and unprotected email server in her basement and used it for official correspondence, including classified data, and lied about it.  Numerous times.  It wasn't a Repub who looked the families of the dead Americans who died in Benghazi and lied about why they died.  It wasn't the Repubs who paid for an opposition hit piece and then used it to spy on the other party's nominee.  It wasn't the Repubs who constantly said they had incontrovertible proof of Trump's guilt with respect to Russian collusion in he 2016 election.  It wasn't the Repubs who lied over and over again about evidence of quid pro quo, or bribery.  It wasn't the Repubs who waited until the last minute of a Senatte Committee hearing to smear Justice Kavanaugh with unfounded claims of a 35 year old sexual assault.  Again and again it has been the DEMOCRATS who have been vile and disgusting, looking for anything they can use against Trump, true or not, fake news or not.  And in the process, all but destroying the credibility of many of our investigative services, other agencies, (IRS, ATF, etc.), and even Congress itself.

"_liberals see self-worth as being about being being a good person."  _Bull fucking shit.


----------



## daveman

mamooth said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so you're not interested in the truth.  You just want your ORANGE MAN BAD fantasies validated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not subpoena the child molestor pizza parlor owner too? Oh, that's right, because  it's just one of your fraudulent retarded conspiracy theories.
> 
> Why is it you cult sheep can't grasp that your conspiracy babbling is not a justification for subpoenas? Oh wait, I just answered that, with the 'cult sheep' thing.
Click to expand...

Dood, you project more than a 24-screen cineplex.


----------



## HaShev

BULLDOG said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lordy, it just keeps on getting better.
> 
> NUNES: “We need to subpoena Hunter Biden and the Whistleblower for closed door depositions as well as relevant documents from the DNC, Hunter Biden's firm, Rosemont Seneca and the Whistleblower.”
> 
> View attachment 290854
> 
> Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Rs hadn't changed the rules during the Benghazi Benghazi Benghazi circus, he could have subpoenaed anybody he wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was an impeachment proceeding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rs changed the rules giving Committee chairmen control over subpoenas across the board in any kind of investigation. Thanks Nunez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why Nunes has to force Schiff to recuse himself like Schiff forced Nunes to do during the Mueller investigation=The Boomerang!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could be why Nunez wants to try to do that, but I doubt it will work.
Click to expand...

Because fascist like him don't like to step down easy-see Meduro for example.  You have to admit if someone did what he's doing to  someone on your side of the isle the word fascist would come to mind.
It's like one of those movies where the town car repair service owner you break down at is also the town 
sheriff and town judge.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

I learned two things today.

The democrats can’t even win a rigged trial. No  counter witnesses allowed, limited questions allowed, no due process... and you still can’t win a case.

Adam Shitt should be hung. We could probably do it with a fruit loop if we can figure out how to get it over that balloon head and massive eye balls.


----------



## mamooth

task0778 said:


> This is absolute, 100% bullshit



Looks like I've triggered a cultist. Pointing out the depravity of their cult tends to do that.



> It wasn't the Repubs who installed an unauthorized and unprotected email server in her basement and used it for official correspondence, including classified data, and lied about it.  Numerous times.



As my point was that conservatives will proudly engage in any and all sleazy and vile behavior to win, posting a long list of big lies about Democrats was not your best choice of action. You just confirmed my point for me.

We do understand why you hate us so. People of relative morals hate people of absolute morals. The shining light of liberal moral absolutism causes physical pain to moral relativist conservatives, much like sunlight burning a vampire. In an attempt to stop the pain, they lash out at the source of the pain.

It's so good to be a liberal, because liberalism is reality-based. If the facts contradict liberalism, we change liberalism. To "win", we only need to tell the truth and point to reality. We don't need to lie. Unlike the Trump cultists, we don't need to change our positions based on the talking point of the day, which usually contradicts the previous day's talking points. If you just ell the truth, you don't get tangled in a web of lies.


----------



## Zorro!

WEATHER53 said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links and the statement of one of Vidman's supervisors has been included in this thread, so no, it's not bullshit.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it is bullshit. Most of what comes from alt-right media is bullshit. Anybody can create a website.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The statement posted was from Col Hickman who commanded Vindman in Europe. So no, it's not bullshit. It's just not convenient to your propaganda.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ‘Bro-like’: Schiff aide was White House friend of alleged whistleblower Eric Ciaramella.
> 
> Alleged Ukraine whistleblower Eric Ciaramella was close friends at the White House with an official who is now a key aide to Adam Schiff, the House Intelligence Committee chairman leading the Democratic push to impeach President Trump.
> 
> Sean Misko, 37, was the director for the Gulf States at the National Security Council from 2015 until the first half of 2018. Ciaramella, 33, a career CIA analyst, was Ukraine director on the NSC from at least 2016 until the summer of 2017. Both officials arrived during the Obama administration and left during the Trump administration.
> 
> In September, the whistleblower accused Trump of abusing the presidency by asking Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky to launch an investigation into former Vice President Joe Biden and his son, Hunter, who sat on the board of a Ukrainian gas company. The complaint is now the focus of Democratic-led impeachment proceedings.
> 
> Schiff initially denied he had any knowledge about the complaint prior to its filing in mid-August, saying on Sep. 17: “We have not spoken directly with the whistleblower. We would like to.” But it was later found that this statement was false and a member of his staff had spoken to the whistleblower before the complaint was filed on Aug. 12.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another fact based entanglement and affiliation that libs  will dismiss as “conspiracy theory”
Click to expand...

There are great at this.  They still pretend that Obama didn't lock children up in cages despite complete certainty that he did, but, their denials fool no one.  The Electorate is wise to them.

HE PRESUMES A LOT: Amb. Sondland Admits He Has No Evidence Trump Tied Ukraine Military Aid to Investigations Other Than His ‘Own Presumption.’


----------



## mamooth

daveman said:


> Dood, you project more than a 24-screen cineplex.



So you're saying the owner of the child molesting pizza parlor should have to testify?

Just which of your cult's idiot conspiracy theories are we supposed to take seriously?


----------



## Ame®icano

Interesting...

The same law firm that represent Vindman and Fiona Hill also represents... Burisma?

*Burisma Partners*


----------



## Billy_Bob

Ambassador Sonland just put this whole charade in its grave..  No QUIDPROQUO and Trump told him that he wanted NOTHING....   Sonaland just killed SCHITT's moment by stepping on it...

And the schitty kitty likes to eat shit..


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Missouri_Mike said:


> I learned two things today.
> 
> The democrats can’t even win a rigged trial. No  counter witnesses allowed, limited questions allowed, no due process... and you still can’t win a case.
> 
> Adam Shitt should be hung. We could probably do it with a fruit loop if we can figure out how to get it over that balloon head and massive eye balls.



That's what gets you about these people.  Even when the game is rigged for their side, they still complain when they lose. 

The media and polls all tried to convince people that Hillary had it in the bag.  When they lost, they complained that Trump won unfairly.

Trump offered Hillary a trade:  He would release his tax returns, if Hillary agreed to release the transcripts of her speech to Wall Street.  Hillary never came through, and then they complained for the next couple of years that Trump never released his tax returns.

A two year, 45 million dollar investigation was launched against Trump with no evidence of wrong doing.  The man in charge packed his administration with Trump haters and Hillary supporters.  When he concluded no Russian collusion, they not only dragged Mueller to testify to Congress, but cried foul because the report was properly redacted to protect the innocent.  When the un-redacted report was released under strict supervision to their members of Congress, nobody came to read it. 

The game has been tilted in their favor since before Trump took office, and they're still complaining.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Missouri_Mike said:


> We've gone from second and third hand witnesses to some asshole who presumed a bunch of shit.


Hey, then the  President, the Vice President, Pompeo, Giuliani, and Perry should all testify under oath and set it straight.


Right?


----------



## OKTexas

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> His language skills is what got him many jobs in the military,
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that knowledge was especially helpful in Iraq, when he was getting blown up by IEDs.
> 
> What skills got the draft dodger president out of all those jobs? None, as he has none. Only daddy's friendship with Ben Franklin.
Click to expand...



Fuck you commie, the SOB got a few scratches and was back on duty the same damn day. You commies are such drama queens. LMAO

.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

OKTexas said:


> Fuck you commie, the SOB got a few scratches and was back on duty the same damn day.


Uh, the only commie I see is the couch dwelling pussy who was pulling his own taffy to comic books while Vinland was dodging bullets for his country, only to try to nip at his ankles later when he says something that reflects poorly on his great orange Vozhd .That would be you.


----------



## OKTexas

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> define obstruction.  defense of oneself is not obstruction.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is. If the house subpoenas peoples and documents you are obstructing their investigation. It was in the articles for impeachment for Nixon and Clinton too. You defend yourself by speaking the truth, let other people tell the truth and delivering documents if asked. If you don't you aren't defending yourself but obstructing justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh someone isn't allowed to defend themselves in your fked up brain? too funny. son, you're in the wrong country.  go back to russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.
Click to expand...




Persistence Of Memory said:


> Just heard on NBC. The FBI is going to interview the whistleblowner..lol




.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Hey, then the President, the Vice President, Pompeo, Giuliani, and Perry should all testify under oath and set it straight.
> 
> 
> Right?


Right?

*crickets*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Best moment of the day:

*Ryan J. Reilly*
*@ryanjreilly*
*
Jim Jordan: “Do you know what a quid pro quo is?”

 Guy appointed as an ambassador after donating $1M to Trump’s inauguration: “I do.”

Twitter*


----------



## OKTexas

Aldo Raine said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump needs no witnesses
> 
> The transcript reveals no impeachable offense
> 
> So the Donald is already holding a pat hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except it is not a transcript,  it is Tramps summary of the call.  Tramp refuses to release the call off of a top secret server it was wrongly stored on.  Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not trumps transcript
> 
> Its the official transcript compiled by officials within the administration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No meathead it is a summary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And Vidman said in private and public that it is an accurate summary.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is still a summary, not a transcript.  No matter how you cut it it is a summary.
Click to expand...



So long as it's accurate, who gives a crap?

.


----------



## Kilroy2

Zorro! said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does the transcript says
> 
> Trump
> 
> we do ·a lot for Ukraine. We spend a lot of effort and a lot.of time.
> the United States has been very very good to Ukraine. He talks about some server that belongs to the DNC that somehow ends up in Ukraine and Crowdstrike. Clearly he is watching to much FOX news and reading repub bloggers.  Why would Ukraine have that server? He then moves on to an investigation and the Bidens
> 
> He has laid out what the US does for them and also casting doubt on the Europeans wanting to do things for Ukraine thus who can you count on
> 
> Trump and the Ukraine Prez admits in the transcript that US is more of an important player than the EU
> 
> given the fact that Ukraine is up against Russia in Crimea and we know Russia has way more resources. Ukraine needs this aid. Yet we know that the aid is already on hold. Trump does not mention this.
> 
> The Ukrainian president even mentions the need for more Javelin missiles
> 
> clearly this is laying out what Ukrainian needs (the aid)
> 
> Trump
> I would like you to do us a favor though
> because our country has been through a lot and Ukraine knows a
> lot about it. I would like you to find out what happened with
> this whole situation with Ukraine
> 
> Trump is asking for a favor after setting up the guy with how much they need the US
> 
> The transcript clearly says that Trump he want him to meet with Rudy G
> 
> Rudy G is not a government official and is Trumps personal lawyer
> 
> Trump then talks about Biden and Biden's son and how Biden supposedly stop an investigation in Ukraine
> 
> Thus suggesting an investigation and then casually throws in the Biden's
> 
> This is what you can do for me restart an investigation that wasn't about Biden or Biden son but about this Ukrainian energy company being corrupt but he clearly mentions Biden
> 
> Repubs want to hold out that they eventually got the money and there was no quid pro quo
> 
> well part of the quid pro quo was them getting the money and assistance
> 
> and trump getting an investigation not because he is worried about some some Ukrainian energy company but dirt on the Biden's
> 
> Time line
> 
> April 25, 2019 Joe Biden announces he is running for president
> 
> July 3 the aid was on hold
> 
> July 10
> A meeting at the White House with Ukrainian officials is cut short when Gordon Sondland, the U.S. ambassador to the European Union, says he has an agreement with the acting White House chief of staff that Ukraine’s president would get a meeting with Trump if Ukraine agreed to launch investigations.
> 
> July 18
> In a secure call with national security officials, a staff member of the White House Office of Management and Budget announces there’s a freeze on Ukraine aid until further notice, based on a presidential order to the budget office.
> 
> Presidential order
> 
> July 25th the phone call to Ukraine's president
> 
> So he has already frozen the money yet he is bragging about the aid that the US provides
> 
> Catherine Croft, the special adviser for Ukraine at the State Department, says two Ukrainians reach out to her to ask about the status of the military assistance. She told lawmakers she couldn’t recall the exact dates, but believes the outreach took place before the Aug. 28 publication of a Politico article detailing the hold.
> 
> A whistleblower files a formal complaint addressed to Congress that details concerns over the July 25 phone call and the hold placed on the military aid. The complaint is withheld from congress.
> 
> late Aug
> Politico publishes details that the military aid to Ukraine is on hold, setting off a scramble among diplomats in Ukraine and the United States.
> 
> The lid is coming off
> William Taylor, the acting U.S. ambassador to Ukraine, testified that he did not know the aid had been withheld until after the Politico article appeared, when he started receiving “desperate” calls from Ukrainian officials.
> 
> “The minister of defense came to me,” he said. “I would use the word ‘desperate,’ to try to figure out why the assistance was held.”
> 
> Taylor said the minister thought if he spoke to Congress, or the White House, he could find out the reason and reassure them of whatever was necessary to get the aid. If the money wasn’t provided by Sept. 30, it would be lost.
> 
> Sept 9 the investigation begins
> allegations that Trump, his personal lawyer Rudy Giuliani, and possibly others, tried to pressure the Ukrainian government to help the president’s reelection campaign by digging up dirt on a political rival.
> 
> All of the sudden on Aug 11 the release on the aid is lifted
> The funds are suddenly released. Senate Republicans said that happened in part because Sen. Dick Durbin, an Illinois Democrat, threatened to block $5 billion in Pentagon spending for 2020 if the aid wasn’t given to Ukraine. They said the aid was held up while Trump looked into whether Zelenskiy was serious about fighting corruption. Taylor and other diplomats involved in Ukraine were not
> given a reason for the aid being released.
> Taylor said Ukraine’s president was planning to do an interview with CNN in which he would make a public statement on the investigations that Trump had pushed for.
> 
> Taylor was concerned about the interview and its potential to play into “domestic U.S. politics,” and on Sept. 13 asked Ukrainian officials about it.
> 
> The interview never happens and was cancelled by Ukraine's president
> 
> So they were about to announce an investigation that Trump had suggested in prime time in the US media. Yet since the aid being withheld, the call for a favor and the investigation were now in the spotlight. Oh never mind.
> 
> I thought trump was interested in this investigation about corruption and was withholding the aid.
> 
> But here we are in November and no investigation.
> 
> So clearly what happen Trump and his crew knew what he was going to be said and to prevent a total disaster they released the money.
> 
> Well I suppose NO quid pro quo would be a better argument for repubs
> 
> instead of the more serious issues of campaign finance law violations, bribery, extortion, and conspiracy
> 
> 
> 
> You want to impeach the President based on your mind-reading?  Never going to happen.  Oh well, you might impeach him, but the American People will never support removal based on hear-say and Democrat mind-reading and no treason, bribery or high crimes.
> 
> Not to mention an inherently unfair process.  Even if you had crimes you would need an unquestionable bipartisan process and you guys have the Schiff Kangaroo Court.  You're screwed, it now comes down to how you will face up to that and extricate yourself from this tar baby.
Click to expand...


Oh sorry not a repub so do not buy it 

U were probably on the clinton impeachment bandwagon when the shoe was on the other foot

If there is anything that I wrote that is incorrect please state what it is instead of kangaroo court 

Trump is guilty as there was no reason to withhold funds except that it was the deal he talked about on the call


----------



## BULLDOG

HaShev said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Rs hadn't changed the rules during the Benghazi Benghazi Benghazi circus, he could have subpoenaed anybody he wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> There was an impeachment proceeding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rs changed the rules giving Committee chairmen control over subpoenas across the board in any kind of investigation. Thanks Nunez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why Nunes has to force Schiff to recuse himself like Schiff forced Nunes to do during the Mueller investigation=The Boomerang!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could be why Nunez wants to try to do that, but I doubt it will work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because fascist like him don't like to step down easy-see Meduro for example.  You have to admit if someone did what he's doing to  someone on your side of the isle the word fascist would come to mind.
> It's like one of those movies where the town car repair service owner you break down at is also the town
> sheriff and town judge.
Click to expand...


Obviously you don't know the meaning of the word fascism, because this doesn't even slightly resemble that, However, the words corrupt and unfair did come to mind when Republicans changed the rules to what they are now.  Your party demanded that committee chairmen should have complete control of subpoenas, and changed the rules during the Benghazi hearings to give themselves that unfair advantage.  It's a little late for you to get upset at the fairness of the rules at this point, don't you think? You should have considered all that before you did it.


----------



## Kilroy2

OKTexas said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does the transcript says
> 
> *Need a link for this. * Kilroy2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Volker and Morrison said the less than two month delay of the aid had no effect on Ukraines defensive capabilities. And the Javelin missile sale was apart form that aid.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Still why was it delayed you have not answered that one question

Trump has been president for 3 years and there was no previous delays or concerns so why all of the sudden he delays it by presidential order

When Rudy was globe trotting looking into Ukraine matters

Is Rudy a state official or is he Trumps private lawyer


----------



## Ame®icano

Does anyone remember Podesta emails?

Well, in one of them, they sounded internal alarm in regards quid pro quo with donors to Clinton Foundation and jumped to prepare Hillary if she got asked about it.

*WikiLeaks Link*


----------



## Meister

Kilroy2 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does the transcript says
> 
> *Need a link for this. * Kilroy2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Volker and Morrison said the less than two month delay of the aid had no effect on Ukraines defensive capabilities. And the Javelin missile sale was apart form that aid.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still why was it delayed you have not answered that one question
> 
> Trump has been president for 3 years and there was no previous delays or concerns so why all of the sudden he delays it by presidential order
> 
> When Rudy was globe trotting looking into Ukraine matters
> 
> Is Rudy a state official or is he Trumps private lawyer
Click to expand...

You think that Ukraine is the only country where there was delays?

Ask Pakistan about it, and if that's not good enough ask Lebanon if they are still waiting.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Kilroy2 said:


> Is Rudy a state official or is he Trumps private lawyer


He claims to be both. He claimed to be acting at the direction of *cough* "members of the State Department", then he also tweeted that all of his actions in Ukraine were done in the interest of defending his client, Donald Trump.

When you are Rudy Giuliani, reality depends on the question being asked.


----------



## Zorro!

Kilroy2 said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does the transcript says
> 
> Trump
> 
> we do ·a lot for Ukraine. We spend a lot of effort and a lot.of time.
> the United States has been very very good to Ukraine. He talks about some server that belongs to the DNC that somehow ends up in Ukraine and Crowdstrike. Clearly he is watching to much FOX news and reading repub bloggers.  Why would Ukraine have that server? He then moves on to an investigation and the Bidens
> 
> He has laid out what the US does for them and also casting doubt on the Europeans wanting to do things for Ukraine thus who can you count on
> 
> Trump and the Ukraine Prez admits in the transcript that US is more of an important player than the EU
> 
> given the fact that Ukraine is up against Russia in Crimea and we know Russia has way more resources. Ukraine needs this aid. Yet we know that the aid is already on hold. Trump does not mention this.
> 
> The Ukrainian president even mentions the need for more Javelin missiles
> 
> clearly this is laying out what Ukrainian needs (the aid)
> 
> Trump
> I would like you to do us a favor though
> because our country has been through a lot and Ukraine knows a
> lot about it. I would like you to find out what happened with
> this whole situation with Ukraine
> 
> Trump is asking for a favor after setting up the guy with how much they need the US
> 
> The transcript clearly says that Trump he want him to meet with Rudy G
> 
> Rudy G is not a government official and is Trumps personal lawyer
> 
> Trump then talks about Biden and Biden's son and how Biden supposedly stop an investigation in Ukraine
> 
> Thus suggesting an investigation and then casually throws in the Biden's
> 
> This is what you can do for me restart an investigation that wasn't about Biden or Biden son but about this Ukrainian energy company being corrupt but he clearly mentions Biden
> 
> Repubs want to hold out that they eventually got the money and there was no quid pro quo
> 
> well part of the quid pro quo was them getting the money and assistance
> 
> and trump getting an investigation not because he is worried about some some Ukrainian energy company but dirt on the Biden's
> 
> Time line
> 
> April 25, 2019 Joe Biden announces he is running for president
> 
> July 3 the aid was on hold
> 
> July 10
> A meeting at the White House with Ukrainian officials is cut short when Gordon Sondland, the U.S. ambassador to the European Union, says he has an agreement with the acting White House chief of staff that Ukraine’s president would get a meeting with Trump if Ukraine agreed to launch investigations.
> 
> July 18
> In a secure call with national security officials, a staff member of the White House Office of Management and Budget announces there’s a freeze on Ukraine aid until further notice, based on a presidential order to the budget office.
> 
> Presidential order
> 
> July 25th the phone call to Ukraine's president
> 
> So he has already frozen the money yet he is bragging about the aid that the US provides
> 
> Catherine Croft, the special adviser for Ukraine at the State Department, says two Ukrainians reach out to her to ask about the status of the military assistance. She told lawmakers she couldn’t recall the exact dates, but believes the outreach took place before the Aug. 28 publication of a Politico article detailing the hold.
> 
> A whistleblower files a formal complaint addressed to Congress that details concerns over the July 25 phone call and the hold placed on the military aid. The complaint is withheld from congress.
> 
> late Aug
> Politico publishes details that the military aid to Ukraine is on hold, setting off a scramble among diplomats in Ukraine and the United States.
> 
> The lid is coming off
> William Taylor, the acting U.S. ambassador to Ukraine, testified that he did not know the aid had been withheld until after the Politico article appeared, when he started receiving “desperate” calls from Ukrainian officials.
> 
> “The minister of defense came to me,” he said. “I would use the word ‘desperate,’ to try to figure out why the assistance was held.”
> 
> Taylor said the minister thought if he spoke to Congress, or the White House, he could find out the reason and reassure them of whatever was necessary to get the aid. If the money wasn’t provided by Sept. 30, it would be lost.
> 
> Sept 9 the investigation begins
> allegations that Trump, his personal lawyer Rudy Giuliani, and possibly others, tried to pressure the Ukrainian government to help the president’s reelection campaign by digging up dirt on a political rival.
> 
> All of the sudden on Aug 11 the release on the aid is lifted
> The funds are suddenly released. Senate Republicans said that happened in part because Sen. Dick Durbin, an Illinois Democrat, threatened to block $5 billion in Pentagon spending for 2020 if the aid wasn’t given to Ukraine. They said the aid was held up while Trump looked into whether Zelenskiy was serious about fighting corruption. Taylor and other diplomats involved in Ukraine were not
> given a reason for the aid being released.
> Taylor said Ukraine’s president was planning to do an interview with CNN in which he would make a public statement on the investigations that Trump had pushed for.
> 
> Taylor was concerned about the interview and its potential to play into “domestic U.S. politics,” and on Sept. 13 asked Ukrainian officials about it.
> 
> The interview never happens and was cancelled by Ukraine's president
> 
> So they were about to announce an investigation that Trump had suggested in prime time in the US media. Yet since the aid being withheld, the call for a favor and the investigation were now in the spotlight. Oh never mind.
> 
> I thought trump was interested in this investigation about corruption and was withholding the aid.
> 
> But here we are in November and no investigation.
> 
> So clearly what happen Trump and his crew knew what he was going to be said and to prevent a total disaster they released the money.
> 
> Well I suppose NO quid pro quo would be a better argument for repubs
> 
> instead of the more serious issues of campaign finance law violations, bribery, extortion, and conspiracy
> 
> 
> 
> You want to impeach the President based on your mind-reading?  Never going to happen.  Oh well, you might impeach him, but the American People will never support removal based on hear-say and Democrat mind-reading and no treason, bribery or high crimes.
> 
> Not to mention an inherently unfair process.  Even if you had crimes you would need an unquestionable bipartisan process and you guys have the Schiff Kangaroo Court.  You're screwed, it now comes down to how you will face up to that and extricate yourself from this tar baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh sorry not a repub so do not buy it
> 
> U were probably on the clinton impeachment bandwagon when the shoe was on the other foot...
Click to expand...

Despite REAL serious statutory crimes; perjury, suborning of perjury and obstruction of justice, the country wasn't behind impeachment and the GOP did NOT have a good mid-term.  So, if you want to copy one of our more self-destructive mistakes, be our guest!


> ...Trump is guilty as there was no reason to withhold funds except that it was the deal he talked about on the call


Trump released this lethal weapons within the quarter, that Obama NEVER released, and funny thing, no jumping up and down by the CIA, the Intelligence Community and the Deep State over Obama with holding lethal aid.  

HERE’S THE SOROS LINK TO THE IMPEACHMENT: Rudy Giuliani tells Glenn Beck all about it. 

Rudy Giuliani told Glenn Beck during an exclusive interview that U.S. diplomats were doing the bidding of billionaire philanthropist George Soros in Ukraine in a "massive pay-for-play" scheme that included falsifying evidence against President Donald Trump.

"The anti-corruption bureau is a contradiction," said Giuliani about the bureau set up in Ukraine to root out corruption.

"They took all the corruption cases away from the prosecutor general, they gave it to the anti-corruption bureau, and they got rid of all the cases that offended Soros, and they included all the cases against Soros' enemies," he explained.

"One of the first cases they dismissed was a case in which his NGO, AntAC, was supposed to have embezzled a lot of money, but not only that, collected dirty information on Republicans to be transmitted, gotten by Ukrainians, to be transmitted to this woman Alexandra Chalupa and other people who worked for the Democratic National Committee," Giuliani continued.

No wonder Democrats are running scared. The Dam is breaking! The Walls are closing in!


----------



## Oldstyle

mamooth said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did it pan out for me?  Clinton lost the election because her corrupt behavior was exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Conservatives see self-worth as being about winning, no matter how vile and disgusting they had to act to win. In contrast, liberals see self-worth as being about being being a good person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It worked out rather well for me.   How did it work out for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I won't burn in Hell for eternity, pretty damn good.
Click to expand...


Who was really vile and disgusting in that race?  Who did sleazy and corrupt things to get the nomination and try to steal the election?  

Sorry, Mamooth but as much as you'd like it to be Trump...it was really Hillary Clinton and the Democrats who were vile and disgusting.  They actually PAID to have their political opponent smeared with phony dossiers.  You think that equates to them being "good" people?  You're amusing...


----------



## Zorro!

Kilroy2 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does the transcript says
> 
> *Need a link for this. * Kilroy2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Volker and Morrison said the less than two month delay of the aid had no effect on Ukraines defensive capabilities. And the Javelin missile sale was apart form that aid.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still why was it delayed you have not answered that one question...
Click to expand...

Obama delayed it and NEVER released it, you have not answered that one question.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Oldstyle said:


> Who was really vile and disgusting in that race?


I vote:

The pussy grabbing braggard, the  "totally would fuck her, if she were not my daughter" guy, the guy who raw dogged a porn star while his wife was at home with their baby and then committed a felony by paying her off (the porn star, that is... the wife was a totally legit purchase), the guy who stole from a charity, the guy who had a fraudulent university scheme....


----------



## BULLDOG

Meister said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does the transcript says
> 
> *Need a link for this. * Kilroy2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Volker and Morrison said the less than two month delay of the aid had no effect on Ukraines defensive capabilities. And the Javelin missile sale was apart form that aid.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still why was it delayed you have not answered that one question
> 
> Trump has been president for 3 years and there was no previous delays or concerns so why all of the sudden he delays it by presidential order
> 
> When Rudy was globe trotting looking into Ukraine matters
> 
> Is Rudy a state official or is he Trumps private lawyer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that Ukraine is the only country where there was delays?
> 
> Ask Pakistan about it, and if that's not good enough ask Lebanon if they are still waiting.
Click to expand...


The reasons for delay to Pakistan and Lebanon were well known, and neither of them were tied to extortion by the president for dirt on his political foe.


----------



## Zorro!

BURISMA FOUNDER ACCUSED OF STEALING UKRAINIAN STATE FUNDS: Reuters report is sure to spark reappraisal of the impeachment effort by Adam Schiff. Not.

Trump was right, they might want to look into that!


----------



## mamooth

Oldstyle said:


> Who was really vile and disgusting in that race?  Who did sleazy and corrupt things to get the nomination and try to steal the election?



Trump. Was that some kind of trick question?



> Sorry, Mamooth but as much as you'd like it to be Trump...it was really Hillary Clinton and the Democrats who were vile and disgusting.



Cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo,

Look, I understand that you actually believe most of the idiot conspiracy fables you were fed. You need to understand that the normal people, being attached to reality, didn't fall for those conspiracy theories.



> They actually PAID to have their political opponent smeared with phony dossiers.  You think that equates to them being "good" people?  You're amusing...



My point was that all Trump cultists lie for power.

In response, a bunch of them have told further lies. 

Trump cultists, I thank you for so convincingly proving my point.


----------



## Oldstyle

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was really vile and disgusting in that race?
> 
> 
> 
> I vote:
> 
> The pussy grabbing braggard, the  "totally would fuck her, if she were not my daughter" guy, the guy who raw dogged a porn star while his wife was at home with their baby and then committed a felony by paying her off (the porn star, that is... the wife was a totally legit purchase), the guy who stole from a charity, the guy who had a fraudulent university scheme....
Click to expand...


Did ANY of that undermine a US Presidential election?  You can't seem to grasp the difference between what someone does in their private life and how they conduct themselves in an election!


----------



## Kilroy2

toobfreak said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does the transcript says
> *Need a link for this. * Kilroy2
> 
> 
> 
> Both Volker and Morrison said the less than two month delay of the aid had no effect on Ukraines defensive capabilities. And the Javelin missile sale was apart form that aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just gotta wonder.  Has anyone asked how all of this aid and terrible need with Ukraine that Trump so horribly disrupted with a few weeks delay might all have been different today had not Hillary and Obama pulled that Eastern Europe missile defense shield a few years ago???
Click to expand...



what has that plan has to do with trump and Ukraine. 

That plan was shelved 10 years ago as the decision was made that it is not needed. 

Trump says that Russia is our friend so a missile defense shield is not needed.

The cold war was over If US places missile silos then Russia will place missile silos


Sounds like OB did the right thing.  It was Bush's plan but seems like with Bolton on the payroll, hardliners like a missile defense shield but it serves no purpose. Bush said the threat was from Iran yet why would missiles need to be placed in those 2 eastern Europe nations. 

10 years later where is the concern for not doing it


----------



## Oldstyle

mamooth said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was really vile and disgusting in that race?  Who did sleazy and corrupt things to get the nomination and try to steal the election?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump. Was that some kind of trick question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Mamooth but as much as you'd like it to be Trump...it was really Hillary Clinton and the Democrats who were vile and disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo,
> 
> Look, I understand that you actually believe most of the idiot conspiracy fables you were fed. You need to understand that the normal people, being attached to reality, didn't fall for those conspiracy theories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They actually PAID to have their political opponent smeared with phony dossiers.  You think that equates to them being "good" people?  You're amusing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point was that all Trump cultists lie for power.
> 
> In response, a bunch of them have told further lies.
> 
> Trump cultists, I thank you for so convincingly proving my point.
Click to expand...


Did Hillary pay Fusion GPS to fabricate phony dossiers on her political opponent?  Yes or no?


----------



## Zorro!

mamooth said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was really vile and disgusting in that race?  Who did sleazy and corrupt things to get the nomination and try to steal the election?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump. Was that some kind of trick question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Mamooth but as much as you'd like it to be Trump...it was really Hillary Clinton and the Democrats who were vile and disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo,
> 
> Look, I understand that you actually believe most of the idiot conspiracy fables you were fed. You need to understand that the normal people, being attached to reality, didn't fall for those conspiracy theories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They actually PAID to have their political opponent smeared with phony dossiers.  You think that equates to them being "good" people?  You're amusing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point was that all Trump cultists lie for power.
> 
> In response, a bunch of them have told further lies.
> 
> Trump cultists, I thank you for so convincingly proving my point.
Click to expand...

It's not our fault that Trump keep's getting it right and the Left keeps getting egg on it's face.




*TRUMP WAS RIGHT!… Head of Burisma Holdings Indicted in Ukraine! …Claims Hunter Biden and Partners Paid $16.5 MILLION*


----------



## Oldstyle

And in the history of politics has there EVER been a couple who lied more to get power than Bill and Hillary Clinton?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Oldstyle said:


> Did ANY of that undermine a US Presidential election?


Wait, that's not what you asked.  You said, "vile and disgusting". So, I gave you "vile and disgusting", did I not? Now you want to change the question.  I will try to keep up.

You don't think Trump inviting Russian assistance, while they were interfering in our elections, undermined the election?


----------



## Zorro!

Oldstyle said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was really vile and disgusting in that race?  Who did sleazy and corrupt things to get the nomination and try to steal the election?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump. Was that some kind of trick question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Mamooth but as much as you'd like it to be Trump...it was really Hillary Clinton and the Democrats who were vile and disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo,
> 
> Look, I understand that you actually believe most of the idiot conspiracy fables you were fed. You need to understand that the normal people, being attached to reality, didn't fall for those conspiracy theories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They actually PAID to have their political opponent smeared with phony dossiers.  You think that equates to them being "good" people?  You're amusing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point was that all Trump cultists lie for power.
> 
> In response, a bunch of them have told further lies.
> 
> Trump cultists, I thank you for so convincingly proving my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Hillary pay Fusion GPS to fabricate phony dossiers on her political opponent?  Yes or no?
Click to expand...

Oh yes she did!  Using Kremlin sourced disinformation to first try to affect the election and then in an attempt by the Obama Leftovers to overturn the election.


----------



## Meister

BULLDOG said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does the transcript says
> 
> *Need a link for this. * Kilroy2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Volker and Morrison said the less than two month delay of the aid had no effect on Ukraines defensive capabilities. And the Javelin missile sale was apart form that aid.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still why was it delayed you have not answered that one question
> 
> Trump has been president for 3 years and there was no previous delays or concerns so why all of the sudden he delays it by presidential order
> 
> When Rudy was globe trotting looking into Ukraine matters
> 
> Is Rudy a state official or is he Trumps private lawyer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that Ukraine is the only country where there was delays?
> 
> Ask Pakistan about it, and if that's not good enough ask Lebanon if they are still waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...*and neither of them were tied to extortion by the president for dirt on his political foe*.
Click to expand...

Nor was the delay with the Ukraine, no matter how you try and frame it.


----------



## Oldstyle

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did ANY of that undermine a US Presidential election?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, that's not what you asked.  You said, "vile and disgusting". So, I gave you "vile and disgusting", did I not? Now you want to change the question.  I will try to keep up.
> 
> You don't think Trump inviting Russian assistance, while they were interfering in our elections, undermined the election?
Click to expand...


You mean Trump asking the Russians to release Hillary's emails that she'd destroyed so the country couldn't see just how corrupt she was...is that the "assistance" you're referring to?  That doesn't undermine the election, Fort...it attempts to reveal just how sleazy and corrupt one of the candidates IS!


----------



## Zorro!

Meister said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does the transcript says
> 
> *Need a link for this. * Kilroy2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Volker and Morrison said the less than two month delay of the aid had no effect on Ukraines defensive capabilities. And the Javelin missile sale was apart form that aid.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still why was it delayed you have not answered that one question
> 
> Trump has been president for 3 years and there was no previous delays or concerns so why all of the sudden he delays it by presidential order
> 
> When Rudy was globe trotting looking into Ukraine matters
> 
> Is Rudy a state official or is he Trumps private lawyer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that Ukraine is the only country where there was delays?
> 
> Ask Pakistan about it, and if that's not good enough ask Lebanon if they are still waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...*and neither of them were tied to extortion by the president for dirt on his political foe*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nor was the delay with the Ukraine, no matter how you try and frame it.
Click to expand...

Trump released the aid without any requirements at all, even though the requirements considered were certainly justifiable.
\



*BOOM! Rep. Ratcliffe Gets Under Secretary Hale to Admit US Aid was Withheld in Pakistan, Lebanon, Honduras and Other Countries… Not Just Ukraine!*


----------



## Oldstyle

You've got one candidate asking for the truth to be revealed...you've got the other one paying for lies to be told to the electorate right before the election!  Now which of THOSE do you think "undermines" an election!  Duh?


----------



## BULLDOG

Meister said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does the transcript says
> 
> *Need a link for this. * Kilroy2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Volker and Morrison said the less than two month delay of the aid had no effect on Ukraines defensive capabilities. And the Javelin missile sale was apart form that aid.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still why was it delayed you have not answered that one question
> 
> Trump has been president for 3 years and there was no previous delays or concerns so why all of the sudden he delays it by presidential order
> 
> When Rudy was globe trotting looking into Ukraine matters
> 
> Is Rudy a state official or is he Trumps private lawyer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that Ukraine is the only country where there was delays?
> 
> Ask Pakistan about it, and if that's not good enough ask Lebanon if they are still waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...*and neither of them were tied to extortion by the president for dirt on his political foe*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nor was the delay with the Ukraine, no matter how you try and frame it.
Click to expand...


That's not what all those witnesses at the hearings are saying.


----------



## OKTexas

IM2 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Links and the statement of one of Vidman's supervisors has been included in this thread, so no, it's not bullshit.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is bullshit. Most of what comes from alt-right media is bullshit. Anybody can create a website.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The statement posted was from Col Hickman who commanded Vindman in Europe. So no, it's not bullshit. It's just not convenient to your propaganda.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's bullshit because he's working as National Security staff and if what Hickman said was true, it would be reflected on his record since Hickman was his CO. I don't think you become NS staff working in DC with a security clearance and a foreign portfolio if what Hickman said was true,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> His language skills is what got him many jobs in the military, people tend to overlook minor infractions for people with those skills. You've never been in the military have you? I've seen many people fuck up and move up.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't work at that level if he was anything like Hickman described. I'm not going to be arguing with people who use fox news and alt- right media for sources. If this guy would have praised Trump this Hickman guy would not exist.
Click to expand...




That's based on 26 years of personal military experience, dummy. BTW I have more and higher awards that that O5 has.

.


----------



## BULLDOG

Zorro! said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both Volker and Morrison said the less than two month delay of the aid had no effect on Ukraines defensive capabilities. And the Javelin missile sale was apart form that aid.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still why was it delayed you have not answered that one question
> 
> Trump has been president for 3 years and there was no previous delays or concerns so why all of the sudden he delays it by presidential order
> 
> When Rudy was globe trotting looking into Ukraine matters
> 
> Is Rudy a state official or is he Trumps private lawyer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that Ukraine is the only country where there was delays?
> 
> Ask Pakistan about it, and if that's not good enough ask Lebanon if they are still waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...*and neither of them were tied to extortion by the president for dirt on his political foe*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nor was the delay with the Ukraine, no matter how you try and frame it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump released the aid without any requirements at all, even though the requirements considered were certainly justifiable.
> \
> 
> 
> 
> *BOOM! Rep. Ratcliffe Gets Under Secretary Hale to Admit US Aid was Withheld in Pakistan, Lebanon, Honduras and Other Countries… Not Just Ukraine!*
Click to expand...


He released the aid 2 days after he got caught.


----------



## Zorro!

Oldstyle said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did ANY of that undermine a US Presidential election?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, that's not what you asked.  You said, "vile and disgusting". So, I gave you "vile and disgusting", did I not? Now you want to change the question.  I will try to keep up.
> 
> You don't think Trump inviting Russian assistance, while they were interfering in our elections, undermined the election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean Trump asking the Russians to release Hillary's emails that she'd destroyed so the country couldn't see just how corrupt she was...is that the "assistance" you're referring to?  That doesn't undermine the election, Fort...it attempts to reveal just how sleazy and corrupt one of the candidates IS!
Click to expand...

Hillary had long before bleachbitted the subpoenaed hard drives and beat her smart phone with hammers long before Trump suggested that Russia, if they had them, turn loose her missing 30,000 emails.  And if Russia did have them, it would be in our National Interest to know what they had.


----------



## cnm

theHawk said:


> They were investigating Burisma until Joe put a stop to it, bribing them with $1.2 billion of our tax dollars. How is reopening that investigation with a new government in place “fraudulent”?


They were not. Whatever investigation there was had ceased when Joe gave his ultimatum. That is why the ultimatum was issued by Joe.

_There are issues with Giuliani and Shokin’s accounts of what happened. According to former Ukrainian official Vitalu Kasko, the case against Zlochevsky had been “shelved” by Ukranian prosecutors in 2014. “There was no pressure from anyone from the U.S. to close cases against Zlochevsky. It was shelved by Ukrainian prosecutors in 2014 and through 2015,” Kasko said during an interview in September. Evidence backing Kasko’s claim comes from the British court who unfroze Zlochevsky’s accounts in 2015 after Ukrainian prosecutors failed to provide needed information. Kasko claims that after Shokin took office in February 2015 he took no action to pursue the Zlochevsky case throughout 2015. Kasko resigned in February 2016 citing corruption and lawlessness inside the prosecutor general’s office.
Details Of The Burisma Investigation Debunk Claims From Rudy Giuliani_​


----------



## Aldo Raine

OKTexas said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except it is not a transcript,  it is Tramps summary of the call.  Tramp refuses to release the call off of a top secret server it was wrongly stored on.  Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Its not trumps transcript
> 
> Its the official transcript compiled by officials within the administration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No meathead it is a summary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And Vidman said in private and public that it is an accurate summary.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is still a summary, not a transcript.  No matter how you cut it it is a summary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So long as it's accurate, who gives a crap?
> 
> .
Click to expand...



  Stop letting Tramp lie to you, it is a summary.  Why won't he release the real transcript.


----------



## Zorro!

BULLDOG said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still why was it delayed you have not answered that one question
> 
> Trump has been president for 3 years and there was no previous delays or concerns so why all of the sudden he delays it by presidential order
> 
> When Rudy was globe trotting looking into Ukraine matters
> 
> Is Rudy a state official or is he Trumps private lawyer
> 
> 
> 
> You think that Ukraine is the only country where there was delays?
> 
> Ask Pakistan about it, and if that's not good enough ask Lebanon if they are still waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...*and neither of them were tied to extortion by the president for dirt on his political foe*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nor was the delay with the Ukraine, no matter how you try and frame it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump released the aid without any requirements at all, even though the requirements considered were certainly justifiable.
> \
> 
> 
> 
> *BOOM! Rep. Ratcliffe Gets Under Secretary Hale to Admit US Aid was Withheld in Pakistan, Lebanon, Honduras and Other Countries… Not Just Ukraine!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He released the aid 2 days after he got caught.
Click to expand...

Caught what?  Suggesting that Ukraine assist us in accordance with our mutual defense treaty and that the Biden stuff looks really bad, and it does, and that they might want to look into it?  He released the aid without ANY conditions, you want to impeach him because you claim you can mind-read him and you claim he *thought about* doing doing something wrong?

And you wonder why folks think the Left is nuts and wants to criminalize "wrong thoughts"?




*PHOTO EMERGES of Anti-Trump CIA ‘WhistleLeaker’ Eric Ciaramella in Oval Office with Barack Obama*


----------



## Meister

BULLDOG said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still why was it delayed you have not answered that one question
> 
> Trump has been president for 3 years and there was no previous delays or concerns so why all of the sudden he delays it by presidential order
> 
> When Rudy was globe trotting looking into Ukraine matters
> 
> Is Rudy a state official or is he Trumps private lawyer
> 
> 
> 
> You think that Ukraine is the only country where there was delays?
> 
> Ask Pakistan about it, and if that's not good enough ask Lebanon if they are still waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...*and neither of them were tied to extortion by the president for dirt on his political foe*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nor was the delay with the Ukraine, no matter how you try and frame it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump released the aid without any requirements at all, even though the requirements considered were certainly justifiable.
> \
> 
> 
> 
> *BOOM! Rep. Ratcliffe Gets Under Secretary Hale to Admit US Aid was Withheld in Pakistan, Lebanon, Honduras and Other Countries… Not Just Ukraine!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He released the aid 2 days after he got caught.
Click to expand...

Actually, it was released due to Durbin putting on the pressure for the funds to be released.
Yeah, I know the timing was terrible....but this just came out this evening.  it wasn't Trump timing


----------



## Zorro!

Oldstyle said:


> You've got one candidate asking for the truth to be revealed...you've got the other one paying for lies to be told to the electorate right before the election!  Now which of THOSE do you think "undermines" an election!  Duh?


They don't care.  Look at how their story constantly changes.  The American Electorate is unfooled.  They have never accepted the election, and they to this very day, are still trying to undo it.  




*Schiff’s Latest Impeachment Witness Laura Cooper Uses Second-Hand Info to Testify About Trump’s Hold on Military Aid For Ukraine*


----------



## Meister

BULLDOG said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both Volker and Morrison said the less than two month delay of the aid had no effect on Ukraines defensive capabilities. And the Javelin missile sale was apart form that aid.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still why was it delayed you have not answered that one question
> 
> Trump has been president for 3 years and there was no previous delays or concerns so why all of the sudden he delays it by presidential order
> 
> When Rudy was globe trotting looking into Ukraine matters
> 
> Is Rudy a state official or is he Trumps private lawyer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that Ukraine is the only country where there was delays?
> 
> Ask Pakistan about it, and if that's not good enough ask Lebanon if they are still waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...*and neither of them were tied to extortion by the president for dirt on his political foe*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nor was the delay with the Ukraine, no matter how you try and frame it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what all those witnesses at the hearings are saying.
Click to expand...

assumptions?
presumptions?
heresays?


----------



## Zorro!

cnm said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were investigating Burisma until Joe put a stop to it, bribing them with $1.2 billion of our tax dollars. How is reopening that investigation with a new government in place “fraudulent”?
> 
> 
> 
> They were not. Whatever investigation there was had ceased when Joe gave his ultimatum. That is why the ultimatum was issued by Joe.
Click to expand...

Trump was right again!




*UPDATE — Head of Burisma Holdings Linked to Hunter Biden Is Indicted in Ukraine – THEN GOES MISSING*


----------



## Zorro!

Meister said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think that Ukraine is the only country where there was delays?
> 
> Ask Pakistan about it, and if that's not good enough ask Lebanon if they are still waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...*and neither of them were tied to extortion by the president for dirt on his political foe*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nor was the delay with the Ukraine, no matter how you try and frame it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump released the aid without any requirements at all, even though the requirements considered were certainly justifiable.
> \
> 
> 
> 
> *BOOM! Rep. Ratcliffe Gets Under Secretary Hale to Admit US Aid was Withheld in Pakistan, Lebanon, Honduras and Other Countries… Not Just Ukraine!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He released the aid 2 days after he got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it was released due to Durbin putting on the pressure for the funds to be released.
> Yeah, I know the timing was terrible....but this just came out this evening.  it wasn't Trump timing
Click to expand...

You just admitted that it was released without any pre-conditions.  Even though there is nothing wrong with pre-conditions, you still don't have any.

Obama withheld this same aid and NEVER released it, and you guys didn't say squat.




*LIGHTS OUT – Sondland: ‘President Trump Never Told Me Military Aid Was Tied to Investigation Into Bidens’ *


----------



## Zorro!

*Tom Fitton on War Room: Democrats Didn’t Even Know What They Were Impeaching Trump Over Until They Asked Focus Groups*


----------



## Meister

Zorro! said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...*and neither of them were tied to extortion by the president for dirt on his political foe*.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor was the delay with the Ukraine, no matter how you try and frame it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump released the aid without any requirements at all, even though the requirements considered were certainly justifiable.
> \
> 
> 
> 
> *BOOM! Rep. Ratcliffe Gets Under Secretary Hale to Admit US Aid was Withheld in Pakistan, Lebanon, Honduras and Other Countries… Not Just Ukraine!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He released the aid 2 days after he got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it was released due to Durbin putting on the pressure for the funds to be released.
> Yeah, I know the timing was terrible....but this just came out this evening.  it wasn't Trump timing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just admitted that it was released without any pre-conditions.  Even though there is nothing wrong with pre-conditions, you still don't have any.
> 
> Obama withheld this same aid and NEVER released it, and you guys didn't say squat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LIGHTS OUT – Sondland: ‘President Trump Never Told Me Military Aid Was Tied to Investigation Into Bidens’ *
Click to expand...

Ummmm, what I'm saying is that it was Durbin's timing for the release, not Trump's.
Everybody says Trump released it because he was caught, that's not it at all.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Meister said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think that Ukraine is the only country where there was delays?
> 
> Ask Pakistan about it, and if that's not good enough ask Lebanon if they are still waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...*and neither of them were tied to extortion by the president for dirt on his political foe*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nor was the delay with the Ukraine, no matter how you try and frame it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump released the aid without any requirements at all, even though the requirements considered were certainly justifiable.
> \
> 
> 
> 
> *BOOM! Rep. Ratcliffe Gets Under Secretary Hale to Admit US Aid was Withheld in Pakistan, Lebanon, Honduras and Other Countries… Not Just Ukraine!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He released the aid 2 days after he got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it was released due to Durbin putting on the pressure for the funds to be released.
> Yeah, I know the timing was terrible....but this just came out this evening.  it wasn't Trump timing
Click to expand...


Lol, you must have been watching Laura too.  I was going to try and find a link to that revelation.


----------



## Meister

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...*and neither of them were tied to extortion by the president for dirt on his political foe*.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor was the delay with the Ukraine, no matter how you try and frame it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump released the aid without any requirements at all, even though the requirements considered were certainly justifiable.
> \
> 
> 
> 
> *BOOM! Rep. Ratcliffe Gets Under Secretary Hale to Admit US Aid was Withheld in Pakistan, Lebanon, Honduras and Other Countries… Not Just Ukraine!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He released the aid 2 days after he got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it was released due to Durbin putting on the pressure for the funds to be released.
> Yeah, I know the timing was terrible....but this just came out this evening.  it wasn't Trump timing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, you must have been watching Laura too.  I was going to try and find a link to that revelation.
Click to expand...

Yup, I was. lol


----------



## Kilroy2

Dragonlady said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I guess the Republicans were either too stupid to do something about it or just didn't fucking care, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love those arguments.  Hillary is still guilty even though repubs had 2 years of full control and she didn’t get locked up.  The right is delusional...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question has been, what really did Trump do differently from what the Hillary Haters complain Hillary did?  (And I'm pretty sick of Hillary post 2008 behavior)
> 
> Hillary said "you want to contact the SoS for a meeting, you have to donate to my charity."  Trump said "you want me to recoginize your govt and help you stop Russian aggression in your country, you have to help me cook up evidence to destroy my persona enemy"
> 
> To me that's the entire point of the dems impeachment strategy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with Clinton is there were several investigations and they all proved nothing. The republicans just kept on repeating investigations until the end of the 2016 election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary took money for meetings but the money went to her "charity."  The gop didn't prove "illegal," but they proved she was crooked.
> 
> And Trump isn't going to jail or being kicked out of office.  But he's a pig of a person morally and he's a crook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton's Charity - the Clinton Foundation is a 5 star rated charity with all charity review organizations in the world, and is responsible for 75% of the AIDS drug being administered to adults in the Third World, and 100% of the children in the Third World.  The audited finanical statements are publically available and they show a charity which spends close to 90% of the moneys they raise on the programs, which is a very high ratio indeed.  The Clintons all donate a large portion of their speaking income to the Charity and they funds are all accounted for.
> 
> *THE GOP REPORT SAID NO LIES, NO ILLEGAL ACTIVITY FOUND, NO WITNESSES AND NO EVIDENCE.  *But you still believe that the Clintons are crooks.
> 
> Trump is proven to lie, proven to have committed illegals acts, and you continue to defend him.  There is no cure for stupid.
> 
> 
> Trump's charity was shut down by the state of New York for illegal fundraising, and misuse of the funds raised.  Trump has been barred from any charitiable work in future.
Click to expand...


Whatever happen to the Huber investigation its been over 18 months and what have they got to show. 

Where is HUBER?

Where is the proof?

yet it was Trump who was fined


----------



## mamooth

Zorro! said:


> Oh yes she did!  Using Kremlin sourced disinformation to first try to affect the election and then in an attempt by the Obama Leftovers to overturn the election.



The Trump cult has the most interesting myths.



> Trump released the aid without any requirements at all, even though the requirements considered were certainly justifiable.



_After_ the whistleblower busted him. So it means nothing.

And he still _asked_. that makes him guilty. If you hire a hit man, you're not innocent just because the hit didn't go down.


----------



## Zorro!

This testimony would not be allowed in a court proceeding under rules of evidence and due process, where *witnesses are permitted to address only matters about which they have direct knowledge*. If they only know what they’ve read in the papers, their testimony isn’t any more reliable than ours would be.

This is why, for all the formal trappings and somber tones, Democrats are running a kangaroo court.

The hearings are taking place under one-sided rules that enable Chairman Adam Schiff, a fierce partisan, to determine which witnesses are permitted to testify.

Republicans have asked to call such witnesses as Hunter Biden, Nellie Ohr, and Alexandra Chalupa. Biden the younger was lavishly compensated by a Ukrainian energy company, Burisma, while his father was running Obama administration Ukraine policy and demanding that Kiev fire a prosecutor who was investigating Burisma.

Andrew McCarthy: Schiff games Trump impeachment show – In legitimate proceedings, you can't have it both ways


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Zorro! said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think that Ukraine is the only country where there was delays?
> 
> Ask Pakistan about it, and if that's not good enough ask Lebanon if they are still waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...*and neither of them were tied to extortion by the president for dirt on his political foe*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nor was the delay with the Ukraine, no matter how you try and frame it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump released the aid without any requirements at all, even though the requirements considered were certainly justifiable.
> \
> 
> 
> 
> *BOOM! Rep. Ratcliffe Gets Under Secretary Hale to Admit US Aid was Withheld in Pakistan, Lebanon, Honduras and Other Countries… Not Just Ukraine!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He released the aid 2 days after he got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Caught what?  Suggesting that Ukraine assist us in accordance with our mutual defense treaty and that the Biden stuff looks really bad, and it does, and that they might want to look into it?  He released the aid without ANY conditions, you want to impeach him because you claim you can mind-read him and you claim he *thought about* doing doing something wrong?
> 
> And you wonder why folks think the Left is nuts and wants to criminalize "wrong thoughts"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PHOTO EMERGES of Anti-Trump CIA ‘WhistleLeaker’ Eric Ciaramella in Oval Office with Barack Obama*
Click to expand...


It's called Thought Police.  It's from their favorite book.


----------



## mamooth

Oldstyle said:


> Did Hillary pay Fusion GPS to fabricate phony dossiers on her political opponent?  Yes or no?



No.

Why do you ask such stupid questions? You're just displaying what a brainwashed partisan shill you are.

Again, when my point is that trump cultists always lie, telling stupid lies is a really bad strategy for you.


----------



## OKTexas

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you commie, the SOB got a few scratches and was back on duty the same damn day.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, the only commie I see is the couch dwelling pussy who was pulling his own taffy to comic books while Vinland was dodging bullets for his country, only to try to nip at his ankles later when he says something that reflects poorly on his great orange Vozhd .That would be you.
Click to expand...



I have a service star on my NDSM, what about you commie? Didn't see one on Vindman either.

.


----------



## mamooth

Zorro! said:


> This testimony would not be allowed in a court proceeding



It's not a court proceeding.

And no, you don't get to subpoena witnesses based on your flagrantly dishonest conspiracy theories. And we don't care if you cry about that. It just makes you look even dumber and more dishonest.

I understand why you're so upset. Schiff won't let you lie and deflect. If you can't do that, you're helpless, and you know it.


----------



## cnm

Zorro! said:


> HERE’S THE SOROS LINK TO THE IMPEACHMENT: Rudy Giuliani tells Glenn Beck all about it.


Hilarity.


----------



## mamooth

OKTexas said:


> I have a service star on my NDSM, what about you commie? Didn't see one on Vindman either.



Then why are you shitting on other vets just because some politician told you to do it? 

You should know better.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Aldo Raine said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not trumps transcript
> 
> Its the official transcript compiled by officials within the administration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No meathead it is a summary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And Vidman said in private and public that it is an accurate summary.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is still a summary, not a transcript.  No matter how you cut it it is a summary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So long as it's accurate, who gives a crap?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop letting Tramp lie to you, it is a summary.  Why won't he release the real transcript.
Click to expand...


That is the real transcript.  Since the Nixon administration, presidential phone calls are no longer recorded.  They are transcribed by a stenographer.  Much like in the court of law, the stenographer tries to capture the highlights and most important factors of a discussion, and Trump has nothing to do with that.


----------



## Zorro!

mamooth said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes she did!  Using Kremlin sourced disinformation to first try to affect the election and then in an attempt by the Obama Leftovers to overturn the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Trump cult has the most interesting myths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump released the aid without any requirements at all, even though the requirements considered were certainly justifiable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _After_ the whistleblower busted him. So it means nothing.
> 
> And he still _asked_. that makes him guilty. If you hire a hit man, you're not innocent just because the hit didn't go down.
Click to expand...

No one has any first hand evidence that Trump hired a hit man.  Nobody has any first hand information that Trump committed any crimes at all.  This is your hail mary after Dirty Bob Mueller came up with zero indictments for Russian Collusion, of not just Trump, but of ANYONE!  All the spying, all the lying, all the investigations the Democrats engaged in, all the promises that the very next turn of events "prove it all" was just lies and wish-casting. 

You guys fool no one.

Schiff allows all these folks with no first hand information to testify, to what they read in news reports in some cases, hell, you or I could "testify" to that!

But Ohr?  Can't testify at the Dems kangaroo court.

Ohr was a researcher at Fusion GPS, the Clinton campaign opposition research arm that produced the bogus Steele dossier.

She testified in a 2018 House investigation that Fusion’s informants included Ukrainian parliamentarian Serhiy Leshchenko – an overt Clinton supporter.

In late 2018, a Ukrainian court found the Leshchenko and an official of Ukraine’s anti-corruption police meddled in the 2016 American election by, among other things, leaking information damaging to Trump campaign chairman Paul Manafort – who was forced to resign. Leschchenko was reportedly also a source for Chalupa, a Ukrainian-born DNC consultant and Hillary Clinton supporter.

Ohr was a researcher at Fusion GPS, the Clinton campaign opposition research arm that produced the bogus Steele dossier.

Andrew McCarthy: Schiff games Trump impeachment show – In legitimate proceedings, you can't have it both ways


----------



## cnm

Zorro! said:


> Trump released the aid without any requirements at all, even though the requirements considered were certainly justifiable.


One wonders then why it was held up. Secret agenda?


----------



## toobfreak

Kilroy2 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does the transcript says
> *Need a link for this. * Kilroy2
> 
> 
> 
> Both Volker and Morrison said the less than two month delay of the aid had no effect on Ukraines defensive capabilities. And the Javelin missile sale was apart form that aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just gotta wonder.  Has anyone asked how all of this aid and terrible need with Ukraine that Trump so horribly disrupted with a few weeks delay might all have been different today had not Hillary and Obama pulled that Eastern Europe missile defense shield a few years ago???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what has that plan has to do with trump and Ukraine.
> 
> That plan was shelved 10 years ago as the decision was made that it is not needed.
> 
> Trump says that Russia is our friend so a missile defense shield is not needed.
> 
> The cold war was over If US places missile silos then Russia will place missile silos
> 
> 
> Sounds like OB did the right thing.  It was Bush's plan but seems like with Bolton on the payroll, hardliners like a missile defense shield but it serves no purpose. Bush said the threat was from Iran yet why would missiles need to be placed in those 2 eastern Europe nations.
> 
> 10 years later where is the concern for not doing it
Click to expand...


Show me where Trump ever said Russia was our friend.


----------



## Zorro!

Meister said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nor was the delay with the Ukraine, no matter how you try and frame it.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump released the aid without any requirements at all, even though the requirements considered were certainly justifiable.
> \
> 
> 
> 
> *BOOM! Rep. Ratcliffe Gets Under Secretary Hale to Admit US Aid was Withheld in Pakistan, Lebanon, Honduras and Other Countries… Not Just Ukraine!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He released the aid 2 days after he got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it was released due to Durbin putting on the pressure for the funds to be released.
> Yeah, I know the timing was terrible....but this just came out this evening.  it wasn't Trump timing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just admitted that it was released without any pre-conditions.  Even though there is nothing wrong with pre-conditions, you still don't have any.
> 
> Obama withheld this same aid and NEVER released it, and you guys didn't say squat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LIGHTS OUT – Sondland: ‘President Trump Never Told Me Military Aid Was Tied to Investigation Into Bidens’ *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummmm, what I'm saying is that it was Durbin's timing for the release, not Trump's.
> Everybody says Trump released it because he was caught, that's not it at all.
Click to expand...

You are engaging in mindless mind-reading.  It's your imagination, imagine what you wish, but don't expect anyone else to find your imaginations compelling.

Schiff has denied Republicans the opportunity to call these witnesses, just as he has denied the GOP the ability to ask questions about the so-called whistleblower who instigated the Ukraine impeachment push (a CIA official who is known to have consulted with Schiff’s staff while preparing his complaint).

According to Schiff, the Republicans must not be permitted to question their preferred witnesses because possible Biden corruption and Ukrainian interference in the election for the benefit of Hillary Clinton are not relevant topics. The only matter in focus is President Trump’s dealings with Ukraine’s government – i.e., the slow-walking of defense aid to pressure Kyiv to conduct investigations “that would benefit Trump politically.”

This, of course, is absurd. In their tunnel vision, what Democrats call the investigations that “would benefit Trump politically” are precisely Biden corruption and Ukrainian meddling in the 2016 election.

Schiff & Co. mulishly insist that Trump was motivated by nothing other than his political fortunes in the 2020 campaign. Obviously, if the fact-finding inquiry is legitimate, the president and Republicans must be entitled to try to demonstrate that Trump had proper motivations.

Contrary to Schiff’s deceptive claim at the start of the inquiry (in his “parody” version of the July 25 Trump-Zelensky phone call), the president was not asking Ukraine to “make up dirt on my political opponent.” There was abundant good-faith reason to suspect self-dealing by the Bidens.

Andrew McCarthy: Schiff games Trump impeachment show – In legitimate proceedings, you can't have it both ways


----------



## OKTexas

Aldo Raine said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not trumps transcript
> 
> Its the official transcript compiled by officials within the administration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No meathead it is a summary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And Vidman said in private and public that it is an accurate summary.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is still a summary, not a transcript.  No matter how you cut it it is a summary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So long as it's accurate, who gives a crap?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop letting Tramp lie to you, it is a summary.  Why won't he release the real transcript.
Click to expand...



I guess reading comprehension isn't big with you, feel free to point where I said it wasn't a summary. I simply said it was accurate according to Vindman.

.


----------



## Zorro!

Trump is absolutely right.  There is a bounty of evidence of Ukrainian interference in the election. The president reasonably contends that his interests were not so much in the politics of 2020 as in accountability for election-meddling in 2016 – a matter Democrats purport to be interested in when the country at issue is Russia and the bottom line helps them politically.

While Schiff claims that Biden corruption and Ukrainian election meddling have no relevance to the inquiry, he is not conducting the hearings that way. To the contrary, Democrats are raising these matters at will … with witnesses of their choosing, who have no relevant information.

Democrats then use the witnesses’ professions that they’ve heard nothing of Biden corruption or Ukrainian collusion as if it were evidence that these things did not happen.

In a legitimate proceeding, you can’t have it both ways.

Andrew McCarthy: Schiff games Trump impeachment show – In legitimate proceedings, you can't have it both ways

The Dems are running a very obvious kangaroo court and the Electorate is not impressed.


----------



## Aldo Raine

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> No meathead it is a summary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Vidman said in private and public that it is an accurate summary.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is still a summary, not a transcript.  No matter how you cut it it is a summary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So long as it's accurate, who gives a crap?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop letting Tramp lie to you, it is a summary.  Why won't he release the real transcript.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the real transcript.  Since the Nixon administration, presidential phone calls are no longer recorded.  They are transcribed by a stenographer.  Much like in the court of law, the stenographer tries to capture the highlights and most important factors of a discussion, and Trump has nothing to do with that.
Click to expand...



  Ray it says at the top it is NOT a verbatim transcript.   Thus a summary,  try again.


----------



## WEATHER53

The suspension of fact and reality continues until further notice.


----------



## Aldo Raine

OKTexas said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> No meathead it is a summary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Vidman said in private and public that it is an accurate summary.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is still a summary, not a transcript.  No matter how you cut it it is a summary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So long as it's accurate, who gives a crap?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop letting Tramp lie to you, it is a summary.  Why won't he release the real transcript.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess reading comprehension isn't big with you, feel free to point where I said it wasn't a summary. I simply said it was accurate according to Vindman.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

 
  It is STILL a summary.


----------



## cnm

Zorro! said:


> There was abundant good-faith reason to suspect self-dealing by the Bidens.


Apart from the complete lack of evidence as stated by Ukrainian officials.

_*Ukraine’s top prosecutor unaware of evidence against Hunter Biden *

https://nypost.com/2019/10/04/ukraines-top-prosecutor-unaware-of-evidence-against-hunter-biden/

“I have no such information,” General Prosecutor Ruslan Ryaboshapka told Reuters when asked whether he had evidence of wrongdoing by Hunter Biden._​


----------



## the other mike

It's not 2+2....it's 0 for 3.


----------



## Kilroy2

Zorro! said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does the transcript says
> 
> *Need a link for this. * Kilroy2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Volker and Morrison said the less than two month delay of the aid had no effect on Ukraines defensive capabilities. And the Javelin missile sale was apart form that aid.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still why was it delayed you have not answered that one question...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama delayed it and NEVER released it, you have not answered that one question.
Click to expand...


Obama delayed it because of corruption within the Ukraine government. The money was released and  probably after the prosecutor general was fired 3 or 4 months later after Biden's visit in December. 

The prosecutor general at that time did not do a thing about corruption within the Ukraine government

They were concern that money given to Ukraine would not be used for the specific purpose that it was sent there for 

Ukraine was widely believed by almost everyone including European governments including the IMF to be corrupt

IMF threaten to withhold money if Ukraine did not clean up there act

OB, Europeans, IMF did not ask for anything in return other than having the Ukraines become serious about corruption in their government. This mostly centered around the prosecutor general and his office. They only wanted Ukraine government to clean up their act.

Since 2016 the prosecutor general was fired and replaced. 

Elections were held and a new government is in place

Pointing to OB withholding money as if it was the same reason that Trump was withholding aid ignores the reasons that each used for withholding money. 

The difference is Trump wanted an investigation into Biden and his son

Trump even talked about a server that belong to the DNC and Cloudstrike

All things that were political issues in the US not in Ukraine

that is the difference

Obama did not have his private lawyer go to Ukraine to find dirt on a political opponent


----------



## OKTexas

mamooth said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a service star on my NDSM, what about you commie? Didn't see one on Vindman either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are you shitting on other vets just because some politician told you to do it?
> 
> You should know better.
Click to expand...



I saw his testimony, I have many questions about his admitted conduct. Just being in uniform doesn't give you a pass on misconduct. And I don't appreciate being accused of shitting on anyone just because I have legitimate questions. Also an officer serving in a combat zone is virtually guaranteed a Bronze Star if for nothing but meritorious achievement, he doesn't have one. That raises further questions, in my mind, about the quality of officer he is.

.


----------



## OKTexas

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> No meathead it is a summary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Vidman said in private and public that it is an accurate summary.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is still a summary, not a transcript.  No matter how you cut it it is a summary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So long as it's accurate, who gives a crap?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop letting Tramp lie to you, it is a summary.  Why won't he release the real transcript.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the real transcript.  Since the Nixon administration, presidential phone calls are no longer recorded.  They are transcribed by a stenographer.  Much like in the court of law, the stenographer tries to capture the highlights and most important factors of a discussion, and Trump has nothing to do with that.
Click to expand...



Then that transcript is circulated among the people on the call for revisions, which produces the final summary.

.


----------



## ColonelAngus

What’s so disgusting is the real quid pro quo is Joe Biden and Hunter Biden.

Haven’t we all heard this?  10 second mark.  He is BRAGGING ABOUT A QUID PRO QUO WITH UKRAINE.

Why doesn’t this concern Dimms?


----------



## mamooth

Zorro! said:


> No one has any first hand evidence that Trump hired a hit man.



You already admitted Trump asked by saying he didn't get anything, so you can't move those goalposts now. You've already admitted his guilt, and no takebacks.

But go on, keep telling yourself those lies. After all, it's all you have left to cling to. And it changes nothing. Everyone knows you're lying, Trump will still be impeached, and the Republicans will still be massacred in 2020.



> Nobody has any first hand information that Trump committed any crimes at all.  This is your hail mary after Dirty Bob Mueller came up with zero indictments for Russian Collusion, of not just Trump, but of ANYONE!



Mueller said he couldn't indict a sitting president, and that congress would have to impeach. Shockingly dishonest of you to leave that out, but such dishonesty is required of Trump cultists. We were proven right about the collusion, as usual.

You're just lying about everything now, because the cult commands it, and because you get a tingle up the leg when you lie. You got away with it for a while, but now that shit has all blown back at you, and everyone is laughing at your shit-covered face.

That shit isn't washing off. It's permanent. You and you kind will forever be known as the shit-covered suckups to traitors.


----------



## Zorro!

Schiff is plainly hiding the ball when he claims the defense the president and Republicans want to pursue is irrelevant, but then asks safe (i.e., uninformed) witnesses about this defense in order to pretend that there is no evidence.

The chairman’s own conduct shows that the Bidens and the 2016 shenanigans of Ukrainian officials are germane to the inquiry and would be probative of why President Trump wanted Ukraine to investigate. If the inquiry is to be something other than a political stunt masquerading as serious impeachment business, Republicans must be permitted to present their side of the story.

Andrew McCarthy: Schiff games Trump impeachment show – In legitimate proceedings, you can't have it both ways


----------



## OKTexas

cnm said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump released the aid without any requirements at all, even though the requirements considered were certainly justifiable.
> 
> 
> 
> One wonders then why it was held up. Secret agenda?
Click to expand...



Ukraine didn't seat their new Parliament till early Aug, they were waiting to see if they were reformers or posers.

.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Aldo Raine said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Vidman said in private and public that it is an accurate summary.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is still a summary, not a transcript.  No matter how you cut it it is a summary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So long as it's accurate, who gives a crap?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop letting Tramp lie to you, it is a summary.  Why won't he release the real transcript.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the real transcript.  Since the Nixon administration, presidential phone calls are no longer recorded.  They are transcribed by a stenographer.  Much like in the court of law, the stenographer tries to capture the highlights and most important factors of a discussion, and Trump has nothing to do with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ray it says at the top it is NOT a verbatim transcript.   Thus a summary,  try again.
Click to expand...


What did I just say????  I said that the stenographer only notes relevant parts of the conversation at hand.  He or she omits things of no interest or importance.  Your claim was that there is another mysterious transcript somewhere that they are keeping from you.  Sorry, this is the only one.


----------



## OKTexas

Aldo Raine said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Vidman said in private and public that it is an accurate summary.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is still a summary, not a transcript.  No matter how you cut it it is a summary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So long as it's accurate, who gives a crap?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop letting Tramp lie to you, it is a summary.  Why won't he release the real transcript.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess reading comprehension isn't big with you, feel free to point where I said it wasn't a summary. I simply said it was accurate according to Vindman.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is STILL a summary.
Click to expand...



Didn't say it wasn't retard.

.


----------



## mamooth

ColonelAngus said:


> What’s so disgusting is the real quid pro quo is Joe Biden and Hunter Biden.
> 
> Haven’t we all heard this?  10 second mark.  He is BRAGGING ABOUT A QUID PRO QUO WITH UKRAINE.
> 
> Why doesn’t this concern Dimms?



Because you're lying about it. Duh.

It's quite legal and expected for politicians to pressure foreign governments over the aims of the USA.

It's very illegal for politicians to pressure foreign governments for personal gain.

Biden did the former, Trump did the latter, and you're lying about it.

Do you regret lying at all, or are you proud of being humiliated for lying, being it earns you status with the Trump cult?


----------



## ColonelAngus

Didn’t Sondland say his perceived Quid Pro Quo was for a meeting at the White House and had jack Schitt to do with Biden?

Isn’t that what he said before backtracking that Trump told him no quid pro quo?


----------



## Meister

Zorro! said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump released the aid without any requirements at all, even though the requirements considered were certainly justifiable.
> \
> 
> 
> 
> *BOOM! Rep. Ratcliffe Gets Under Secretary Hale to Admit US Aid was Withheld in Pakistan, Lebanon, Honduras and Other Countries… Not Just Ukraine!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He released the aid 2 days after he got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it was released due to Durbin putting on the pressure for the funds to be released.
> Yeah, I know the timing was terrible....but this just came out this evening.  it wasn't Trump timing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just admitted that it was released without any pre-conditions.  Even though there is nothing wrong with pre-conditions, you still don't have any.
> 
> Obama withheld this same aid and NEVER released it, and you guys didn't say squat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LIGHTS OUT – Sondland: ‘President Trump Never Told Me Military Aid Was Tied to Investigation Into Bidens’ *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummmm, what I'm saying is that it was Durbin's timing for the release, not Trump's.
> Everybody says Trump released it because he was caught, that's not it at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are engaging in mindless mind-reading.  It's your imagination, imagine what you wish, but don't expect anyone else to find your imaginations compelling.
> 
> Schiff has denied Republicans the opportunity to call these witnesses, just as he has denied the GOP the ability to ask questions about the so-called whistleblower who instigated the Ukraine impeachment push (a CIA official who is known to have consulted with Schiff’s staff while preparing his complaint).
> 
> According to Schiff, the Republicans must not be permitted to question their preferred witnesses because possible Biden corruption and Ukrainian interference in the election for the benefit of Hillary Clinton are not relevant topics. The only matter in focus is President Trump’s dealings with Ukraine’s government – i.e., the slow-walking of defense aid to pressure Kyiv to conduct investigations “that would benefit Trump politically.”
> 
> This, of course, is absurd. In their tunnel vision, what Democrats call the investigations that “would benefit Trump politically” are precisely Biden corruption and Ukrainian meddling in the 2016 election.
> 
> Schiff & Co. mulishly insist that Trump was motivated by nothing other than his political fortunes in the 2020 campaign. Obviously, if the fact-finding inquiry is legitimate, the president and Republicans must be entitled to try to demonstrate that Trump had proper motivations.
> 
> Contrary to Schiff’s deceptive claim at the start of the inquiry (in his “parody” version of the July 25 Trump-Zelensky phone call), the president was not asking Ukraine to “make up dirt on my political opponent.” There was abundant good-faith reason to suspect self-dealing by the Bidens.
> 
> Andrew McCarthy: Schiff games Trump impeachment show – In legitimate proceedings, you can't have it both ways
Click to expand...

Sadly Zorro, you are not comprehending what went down, and understanding what I posted.
Please don't insult me and call me a liberal, please?
All I stated was that it wasn't Trump's timing for the release of the funds, it was Durbin's timing.  Think that through before you go off on me.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

mamooth said:


> It's very illegal for politicians to pressure foreign governments for personal gain.



And when you can prove it was because of personal gain, then bring it up.  Trump withheld the funds for several reasons, including looking into the UN nations contributions.  Their history of letting us pick up the tab on everything is something Trump ran on when he threw his hat into the ring.


----------



## Meister

Zorro! said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump released the aid without any requirements at all, even though the requirements considered were certainly justifiable.
> \
> 
> 
> 
> *BOOM! Rep. Ratcliffe Gets Under Secretary Hale to Admit US Aid was Withheld in Pakistan, Lebanon, Honduras and Other Countries… Not Just Ukraine!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He released the aid 2 days after he got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it was released due to Durbin putting on the pressure for the funds to be released.
> Yeah, I know the timing was terrible....but this just came out this evening.  it wasn't Trump timing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just admitted that it was released without any pre-conditions.  Even though there is nothing wrong with pre-conditions, you still don't have any.
> 
> Obama withheld this same aid and NEVER released it, and you guys didn't say squat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LIGHTS OUT – Sondland: ‘President Trump Never Told Me Military Aid Was Tied to Investigation Into Bidens’ *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummmm, what I'm saying is that it was Durbin's timing for the release, not Trump's.
> Everybody says Trump released it because he was caught, that's not it at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are engaging in mindless mind-reading.  It's your imagination, imagine what you wish, but don't expect anyone else to find your imaginations compelling.
> 
> Schiff has denied Republicans the opportunity to call these witnesses, just as he has denied the GOP the ability to ask questions about the so-called whistleblower who instigated the Ukraine impeachment push (a CIA official who is known to have consulted with Schiff’s staff while preparing his complaint).
> 
> According to Schiff, the Republicans must not be permitted to question their preferred witnesses because possible Biden corruption and Ukrainian interference in the election for the benefit of Hillary Clinton are not relevant topics. The only matter in focus is President Trump’s dealings with Ukraine’s government – i.e., the slow-walking of defense aid to pressure Kyiv to conduct investigations “that would benefit Trump politically.”
> 
> This, of course, is absurd. In their tunnel vision, what Democrats call the investigations that “would benefit Trump politically” are precisely Biden corruption and Ukrainian meddling in the 2016 election.
> 
> Schiff & Co. mulishly insist that Trump was motivated by nothing other than his political fortunes in the 2020 campaign. Obviously, if the fact-finding inquiry is legitimate, the president and Republicans must be entitled to try to demonstrate that Trump had proper motivations.
> 
> Contrary to Schiff’s deceptive claim at the start of the inquiry (in his “parody” version of the July 25 Trump-Zelensky phone call), the president was not asking Ukraine to “make up dirt on my political opponent.” There was abundant good-faith reason to suspect self-dealing by the Bidens.
> 
> Andrew McCarthy: Schiff games Trump impeachment show – In legitimate proceedings, you can't have it both ways
Click to expand...


Look at the 24:50 mark of the youtube.


----------



## cnm

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Trump withheld the funds for several reasons, including looking into the UN nations contributions.


You mean he really didn't know? To think he hires all the best people. What's with that?

_President Donald Trump wrongly said that “Europe and other nations” were “not” contributing to Ukraine, specifically calling for Germany and France to “put up money.” In fact, the European Union and European financial institutions have contributed more than $16.4 billion in grants and loans to Ukraine since 2014.

European countries have contributed an estimated two-thirds of all of the aid to Ukraine since Russia annexed Crimea in 2014 and launched a conflict in the Donbas region in eastern Ukraine, according to Iain King, a visiting fellow at the Center for Strategic and International Studies.
Trump Wrong on European Aid to Ukraine_​


----------



## BULLDOG

Zorro! said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've got one candidate asking for the truth to be revealed...you've got the other one paying for lies to be told to the electorate right before the election!  Now which of THOSE do you think "undermines" an election!  Duh?
> 
> 
> 
> They don't care.  Look at how their story constantly changes.  The American Electorate is unfooled.  They have never accepted the election, and they to this very day, are still trying to undo it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Schiff’s Latest Impeachment Witness Laura Cooper Uses Second-Hand Info to Testify About Trump’s Hold on Military Aid For Ukraine*
Click to expand...


The dislike of Trump is because of what he has said and done, but as long as you hang on to the false belief of not accepting the election, you don't have to acknowledge all the dumb things he's done as president.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

cnm said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump withheld the funds for several reasons, including looking into the UN nations contributions.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean he really didn't know? To think he hires all the best people. What's with that?
> 
> _President Donald Trump wrongly said that “Europe and other nations” were “not” contributing to Ukraine, specifically calling for Germany and France to “put up money.” In fact, the European Union and European financial institutions have contributed more than $16.4 billion in grants and loans to Ukraine since 2014.
> 
> European countries have contributed an estimated two-thirds of all of the aid to Ukraine since Russia annexed Crimea in 2014 and launched a conflict in the Donbas region in eastern Ukraine, according to Iain King, a visiting fellow at the Center for Strategic and International Studies.
> Trump Wrong on European Aid to Ukraine_​
Click to expand...


I did say several reasons, didn't I?  

The Ukraine is rated as the third most corrupt country in the world.  And your factcheck post was published at the end of September.  It's not unreasonable for a President to withhold US tax dollars for a couple of days simply to have things checked out.


----------



## forkup

Ray From Cleveland said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> define obstruction.  defense of oneself is not obstruction.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is. If the house subpoenas peoples and documents you are obstructing their investigation. It was in the articles for impeachment for Nixon and Clinton too. You defend yourself by speaking the truth, let other people tell the truth and delivering documents if asked. If you don't you aren't defending yourself but obstructing justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh someone isn't allowed to defend themselves in your fked up brain? too funny. son, you're in the wrong country.  go back to russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's official. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is obstruction whether this is an impeachment inquiry or not.
Click to expand...

They challenged the subpoenas in court.  Try to get some facts for once.[/QUOTE]
I got plenty of facts. Fact 1 and only-if this was truly a hoax or witch hunt, trump would not be hiding documents and blocking witnesses. He'd let it all come out so the hoax and witch hunt would be revealed without question. But trump knows his supporters are dumb and he can tell them anything. So he hides documents, blocks testimonies then runs around talking about how nobody has been able to prove anything and you guys are stupid enough to believe it.[/QUOTE]

So how many witnesses did Schiff Face bring to the inquiry?  How many did Trump?  Zero.

We go through this stuff every single time one of your attempts to get Trump fail.  When you lose, you cry foul because you want even more people or articles to try and prove you're right.  Well you on the left are not right, and never were.

Write to the President and ask him to do an exchange with Schiff Face.  Trump will let two of his people testify in exchange for the testimony of the so-called whistleblower and the person responsible for providing that whistleblower with the information.

See, that's what's called "fair."[/QUOTE]
Actually people like, Morrison and Volker were witnesses called for the GOP. They coroborated NOT disputed the previous testimonies. The whistleblower has offered to answer written questions under oath, and there is nothing in his complaint that hasn't since been confirmed by multiple other witnesses under oath.

By the way claiming that the reason Trump is blocking witnesses from testifying and documents from being released out of a sense of protest against the unfairness of it all is completely ridiculous.

"Yes, I'm completely innocent, and I can prove all these witnesses liars and send them to jail by releasing it. I won't though, since I think I'm being treated unfairly."

Does that sound credible to you?


----------



## forkup

Ray From Cleveland said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> define obstruction.  defense of oneself is not obstruction.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is. If the house subpoenas peoples and documents you are obstructing their investigation. It was in the articles for impeachment for Nixon and Clinton too. You defend yourself by speaking the truth, let other people tell the truth and delivering documents if asked. If you don't you aren't defending yourself but obstructing justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh someone isn't allowed to defend themselves in your fked up brain? too funny. son, you're in the wrong country.  go back to russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply OTE]
> If he wasn't the president he'd be under arrest. I tell you what try avoiding showing up when you get subpoenaed and see what you get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The President has executive privilege, the average American does not.
> 
> View attachment 290851
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Persistence Of Memory said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> define obstruction.  defense of oneself is not obstruction.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is. If the house subpoenas peoples and documents you are obstructing their investigation. It was in the articles for impeachment for Nixon and Clinton too. You defend yourself by speaking the truth, let other people tell the truth and delivering documents if asked. If you don't you aren't defending yourself but obstructing justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh someone isn't allowed to defend themselves in your fked up brain? too funny. son, you're in the wrong country.  go back to russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.
Click to expand...


It's official. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is obstruction whether this is an impeachment inquiry or not.[/QUOTE]
They challenged the subpoenas in court.  Try to get some facts for once.[/QUOTE]
Just heard on NBC. The FBI is going to interview the whistleblowner..lol[/QUOTE]
Actually they asked, lawyers for the whistleblower are debating if they want them to. I have however personally no objection. If his identity could remain unknown in thé process, I wouldn't care if the house deposed him either. His original complaint has been verified by multiple witnesses, so I don't think he has more relevant things to say but sure. The problem is that Trump has already been caught on camera, implying he should get shot, and God knows, that there are plenty of people who would gladly do so.


----------



## Aldo Raine

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is still a summary, not a transcript.  No matter how you cut it it is a summary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So long as it's accurate, who gives a crap?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop letting Tramp lie to you, it is a summary.  Why won't he release the real transcript.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the real transcript.  Since the Nixon administration, presidential phone calls are no longer recorded.  They are transcribed by a stenographer.  Much like in the court of law, the stenographer tries to capture the highlights and most important factors of a discussion, and Trump has nothing to do with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ray it says at the top it is NOT a verbatim transcript.   Thus a summary,  try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I just say????  I said that the stenographer only notes relevant parts of the conversation at hand.  He or she omits things of no interest or importance.  Your claim was that there is another mysterious transcript somewhere that they are keeping from you.  Sorry, this is the only one.
Click to expand...



  And it's not a transcript  why do you and Tramp keep calling it what it is not.


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Law Enforcement Assistance and Cooperation Treaty with Ukraine specifies that the designated officials of the two nations are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Minister of Justice, (3.1.d.).  The treaty binds those two offices--and so the usual rules in both nations, regarding those offices:  In the Treaty.  So from the New York Times, about the phone--Barbarous Anti-American sentiment is apparently what the White House has documented.
> 
> "A Justice Department official said that Mr. Barr had no knowledge of the call until the director of national intelligence and the intelligence community’s inspector general sent the department the whistle-blower’s criminal referral late last month, and that Mr. Trump has not spoken with the attorney general “about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son.”
> 
> Political interference is not considered cause, stated in the Treaty provisions.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/106/cdoc/tdoc16/CDOC-106tdoc16.pdf
> 
> Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hatter waving takes on a new appearance.  "Banzai! Surprise!" Attack on the USA apparently is supported--or on Ukraine, or Crimea!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So-called whistleblowers don't hand down indictments.
> "Cause" for what?
> What difference does it make if Barr knew about the call?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes no difference if Barr knew about the call. What matters is that Barr was not investigating Biden.
Click to expand...

You mean old Quid-pro-quo Joe is immune from being investigated or prosecuted, just because of the hat he wears ? You mean he can speak it but not mean it, and then get away with it ? Wow, and you defend this kind of alledged blatant criminality from a braggadocios arrogant smooth operator like Joe Biden ???  Didn't Trump want to clean up these foreign government's before we just kept sending them foriegn aid ??? If Biden and son were part of the clean up efforts on Trump's part, and this because they were involved nefariously in Ukraine, then why are they off limits in the efforts to clean up corruption in Ukraine, and this before other problems do begin or does travel down the same roads in the future ?  Maybe a good old warning shot was needed in Ukraine, because that was some blatant arrogant speak Biden was giving concerning the firing of that prosecutor in Ukraine.


----------



## cnm

Ray From Cleveland said:


> It's not unreasonable for a President to withhold US tax dollars for a couple of days simply to have things checked out.


But he didn't, did he? You know it, I know it, everyone knows it.


----------



## Zorro!

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...*and neither of them were tied to extortion by the president for dirt on his political foe*.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor was the delay with the Ukraine, no matter how you try and frame it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump released the aid without any requirements at all, even though the requirements considered were certainly justifiable.
> \
> 
> 
> 
> *BOOM! Rep. Ratcliffe Gets Under Secretary Hale to Admit US Aid was Withheld in Pakistan, Lebanon, Honduras and Other Countries… Not Just Ukraine!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He released the aid 2 days after he got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Caught what?  Suggesting that Ukraine assist us in accordance with our mutual defense treaty and that the Biden stuff looks really bad, and it does, and that they might want to look into it?  He released the aid without ANY conditions, you want to impeach him because you claim you can mind-read him and you claim he *thought about* doing doing something wrong?
> 
> And you wonder why folks think the Left is nuts and wants to criminalize "wrong thoughts"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PHOTO EMERGES of Anti-Trump CIA ‘WhistleLeaker’ Eric Ciaramella in Oval Office with Barack Obama*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called Thought Police.  It's from their favorite book.
Click to expand...

It will NEVER get the backing of the American People, and without overwhelming backing of the American People, Dems lose impeachment in the Senate.  REAL statutory serious crimes AND a clearly fair process and the GOP would impeach him, but, Dems have neither.  They have a charade and kangaroo court, and they are doing NOTHING for the American People. All their focus has been on overturning the 2016 election and trying to misuse impeachment to affect the 2020 election.  They know that they can't beat Trump on the issues.  With their failure, Trump will likely beat them like a rented mule.

Sondland admitted that he presumed the quid pro quo. Virtually all foreign relations involve quid pro quo, a Latin phrase that just means “this for that” — and doesn’t necessarily imply corrupt ends. Plus, discourse between foreign powers typically involves pressure. The domestic criminal-law concept of “extortion” has no application in foreign relations, where countries squeeze each other, and worse, to force accommodations.

In this “Seinfeld Impeachment” — nothing actually happens. The Ukrainians were given their defense aid. Trump gave Zelensky a high-profile meeting. Zelensky and his government were not forced to announce the investigations, and there is no reason to believe they have conducted them.

Zelensky regarded the president’s push as a request, and he has said he never felt pressured. For all but a few days of the weeks during which the defense aid was withheld, the Ukrainians were not even aware of the holdup — it was a bookkeeping issue in the massive US budget. Ukraine never missed the aid, and its security was never compromised. Moreover, Trump has been much more supportive of Ukraine’s national defense than was his predecessor. Unlike the Obama administration, Trump has provided lethal defense aid that has made a real difference on the battlefield.

https://nypost.com/2019/11/20/gordo...medium=site buttons&utm_campaign=site buttons


----------



## cnm

Ray From Cleveland said:


> And your factcheck post was published at the end of September.


You mean Europe hadn't spent any money since 2014 until the end of September? No, I think that information has been available for a long time.


----------



## cnm

Woo hoo! Validated by The Puke. It doesn't get better...


----------



## The Purge




----------



## Zorro!

BULLDOG said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've got one candidate asking for the truth to be revealed...you've got the other one paying for lies to be told to the electorate right before the election!  Now which of THOSE do you think "undermines" an election!  Duh?
> 
> 
> 
> They don't care.  Look at how their story constantly changes.  The American Electorate is unfooled.  They have never accepted the election, and they to this very day, are still trying to undo it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Schiff’s Latest Impeachment Witness Laura Cooper Uses Second-Hand Info to Testify About Trump’s Hold on Military Aid For Ukraine*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dislike of Trump is because of what he has said and done, but as long as you hang on to the false belief of not accepting the election, you don't have to acknowledge all the dumb things he's done as president.
Click to expand...

Wage are up, unemployment is down and as long as unemployment stays this strong, the Social Security Trust Fund never runs out.  

Further, the Democrats’ claim of misconduct doesn’t even come close to the Framers’ conception of an impeachable offense. The Constitution makes impeachment the remedy for “treason, bribery or other high crimes and misdemeanors.” As the plain text attests, the bribery the Framers had in mind was on the order of treason — i.e., a traitorous sale of the presidency to a foreign power.

As the Constitution defines it, treason occurs when an American adheres to a foreign enemy. An enemy implies wartime — i.e., aiding the enemy’s belligerence against the United States. The Framers, however, were also worried about presidential intrigue with foreign powers that were not wartime enemies — i.e., the possibility that a foreign power would bribe the president to pursue the foreign power’s interests, not ours.

Democrats maintain that the president is guilty of bribery, even though there was no bribe, because the federal bribery statute doesn’t require the bribe to be completed. A corrupt demand by a public official in exchange for the performance of an official act is enough.

For purposes of domestic law enforcement, it is perfectly appropriate for Congress to criminalize lesser offenses under the heading of “bribery.” In crafting the impeachment clause, however, the Framers weren’t relying on this federal statute, enacted about 175 years later. They had a very specific kind of bribery in mind. They were contemplating not only an actual bribe, but a bribe of the most egregious, traitorous kind.

https://nypost.com/2019/11/20/gordo...medium=site buttons&utm_campaign=site buttons


----------



## Zorro!

Meister said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> He released the aid 2 days after he got caught.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was released due to Durbin putting on the pressure for the funds to be released.
> Yeah, I know the timing was terrible....but this just came out this evening.  it wasn't Trump timing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just admitted that it was released without any pre-conditions.  Even though there is nothing wrong with pre-conditions, you still don't have any.
> 
> Obama withheld this same aid and NEVER released it, and you guys didn't say squat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LIGHTS OUT – Sondland: ‘President Trump Never Told Me Military Aid Was Tied to Investigation Into Bidens’ *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummmm, what I'm saying is that it was Durbin's timing for the release, not Trump's.
> Everybody says Trump released it because he was caught, that's not it at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are engaging in mindless mind-reading.  It's your imagination, imagine what you wish, but don't expect anyone else to find your imaginations compelling.
> 
> Schiff has denied Republicans the opportunity to call these witnesses, just as he has denied the GOP the ability to ask questions about the so-called whistleblower who instigated the Ukraine impeachment push (a CIA official who is known to have consulted with Schiff’s staff while preparing his complaint).
> 
> According to Schiff, the Republicans must not be permitted to question their preferred witnesses because possible Biden corruption and Ukrainian interference in the election for the benefit of Hillary Clinton are not relevant topics. The only matter in focus is President Trump’s dealings with Ukraine’s government – i.e., the slow-walking of defense aid to pressure Kyiv to conduct investigations “that would benefit Trump politically.”
> 
> This, of course, is absurd. In their tunnel vision, what Democrats call the investigations that “would benefit Trump politically” are precisely Biden corruption and Ukrainian meddling in the 2016 election.
> 
> Schiff & Co. mulishly insist that Trump was motivated by nothing other than his political fortunes in the 2020 campaign. Obviously, if the fact-finding inquiry is legitimate, the president and Republicans must be entitled to try to demonstrate that Trump had proper motivations.
> 
> Contrary to Schiff’s deceptive claim at the start of the inquiry (in his “parody” version of the July 25 Trump-Zelensky phone call), the president was not asking Ukraine to “make up dirt on my political opponent.” There was abundant good-faith reason to suspect self-dealing by the Bidens.
> 
> Andrew McCarthy: Schiff games Trump impeachment show – In legitimate proceedings, you can't have it both ways
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly Zorro, you are not comprehending what went down, and understanding what I posted.
> Please don't insult me and call me a liberal, please?
> All I stated was that it wasn't Trump's timing for the release of the funds, it was Durbin's timing.  Think that through before you go off on me.
Click to expand...

You have no convincing evidence of that.  Association isn't necessarily causation.  I threw hay out of my window and no elephants attacked.  Can I associate those two events?  Sure!  Did my action prevent an elephant attack?  No.

The president had no corrupt intent. Contrary to Rep. Adam Schiff’s “parody” version of the July Trump-Zelensky call, he wasn’t asking Ukraine to “make up dirt about my opponent.” There was significant reason to believe the Bidens were involved in self-dealing. There is abundant evidence that Ukrainian officials colluded with Democrats in the 2016 campaign. The president’s supporters say he was not so much seeking to help his 2020 campaign as to press for full accountability regarding Ukraine-Democrat collusion in the 2016 campaign and potential corruption in Obama administration dealings with Kiev.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Zorro!

OKTexas said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump released the aid without any requirements at all, even though the requirements considered were certainly justifiable.
> 
> 
> 
> One wonders then why it was held up. Secret agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine didn't seat their new Parliament till early Aug, they were waiting to see if they were reformers or posers.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Like most sensible Americans  I am certainly much more interested in knowing about what the Bidens were up to in Ukraine (and China), and in getting a full accounting of Ukraine’s collusion with Democrats in connection with the 2016 election, than I am in Ukraine.

The United States pours hundreds of millions of dollars and matériel into Ukraine. To listen to the Democrats’ witnesses, you would think every dime, every last bullet, is going to Kyiv’s desperate effort to stave off Moscow. To listen to them, you would never know that U.S. taxpayer support goes to Ukrainian military services that gleefully incorporate neo-Nazis and other blood-and-soil extremist nationalists into their ranks — thugs who’d like to purge ethnic Russians in Donbas after they’ve extinguished the Jewish and Roma minorities.

These Ukrainian forces make common cause with Chechen Islamists, enabling Putin to maintain the pose of a potential partner in battling the global jihad — i.e., the jihad with which Putin willfully aligns when the Kremlin sees advantage in it.

But we are being regaled with the fairy tale Ukraine — progressive, oriented toward Europe, committed to human rights, longing for Western pluralism. It’s the story Democrats, progressive Republicans, and LTC Vindman’s vaunted “policy community” have successfully peddled for five years.

Ukraine Government: Corrupt, Authoritarian, Venal | National Review


----------



## Zorro!

mamooth said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has any first hand evidence that Trump hired a hit man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already admitted Trump asked by saying he didn't get anything, so you can't move those goalposts now. You've already admitted his guilt, and no takebacks....
Click to expand...

It's your fabrication, you are welcome to fashion it as you please.  


> ... Trump will still be impeached, and the Republicans will still be massacred in 2020...


Nether will occur.  


> ... Mueller said he couldn't indict a sitting president...


Mueller was tasked with bringing indictments and reporting to Barr.  It would be up to Barr whether the indictment would be delayed or silently filed.  Mueller didn't indict because he didn't have sufficient evidence to bring an indictment. 

The rest of your post is childishly profane.  Sad!


----------



## Zorro!

Kilroy2 said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does the transcript says
> 
> *Need a link for this. * Kilroy2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Volker and Morrison said the less than two month delay of the aid had no effect on Ukraines defensive capabilities. And the Javelin missile sale was apart form that aid.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still why was it delayed you have not answered that one question...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama delayed it and NEVER released it, you have not answered that one question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama delayed it because of corruption within the Ukraine government. The money was released and  probably after the prosecutor general was fired 3 or 4 months later after Biden's visit in December.
> 
> The prosecutor general at that time did not do a thing about corruption within the Ukraine government
> 
> They were concern that money given to Ukraine would not be used for the specific purpose that it was sent there for
> 
> Ukraine was widely believed by almost everyone including European governments including the IMF to be corrupt
> 
> IMF threaten to withhold money if Ukraine did not clean up there act
> 
> OB, Europeans, IMF did not ask for anything in return other than having the Ukraines become serious about corruption in their government. This mostly centered around the prosecutor general and his office. They only wanted Ukraine government to clean up their act.
> 
> Since 2016 the prosecutor general was fired and replaced.
> 
> Elections were held and a new government is in place
> 
> Pointing to OB withholding money as if it was the same reason that Trump was withholding aid ignores the reasons that each used for withholding money....
Click to expand...

No.  Ukraine is one of the most corrupt nations on earth.  The new government was recently seated and Trump released the lethal aid without conditions, even though conditions are perfectly normal in foreign relations.  These new folks are supposed to be less corrupt, after Trump had an opportunity to speak with hijm a few times, he released the money before the end of the quarter, without preconditions.  He clearly stated to one of the few witnesses with first hand information that he wanted no quid pro quo, even though quid pro quos are fine, he just wanted the President to do what he said he would do when he was running fore office, and that's perfectly fair.


> ... The difference is Trump wanted an investigation into Biden and his son...


They should be investigated.


> ... Trump even talked about a server that belong to the DNC and Cloudstrike...


If they are available, they should be examined.


> ... All things that were political issues in the US not in Ukraine...


They all pertain to Ukraine's attempts at influencing the 2016 election, likely arranged by Democrats.


> ... Obama did not have his private lawyer go to Ukraine to find dirt on a political opponent


Obama helped pay for the Dossier and the payments were laundered through a private law-firm, and you never said squat.

The president is skeptical about the prudence of pouring foreign aid out of our Treasury when we are $23 trillion in debt. He is skeptical about funding that entangles the United States in conflicts which may not be in our vital national interests. And he is skeptical about Ukraine, a pervasively corrupt country in which the competing factions feature elements that reject Western principles of liberalism, pluralism, and respect for human rights..

While I agree with The Deep State's belief that Ukraine, for all its flaws, is worth supporting for the greater good of thwarting the Kremlin, it does not mean the fantasy depiction of Ukraine is any more accurate than our Deep State's delusions about sharia-democracy promotion in the Middle East.

You can certainly disagree with President Trump’s skepticism about Ukraine. But you cannot credibly say that harboring doubts is irrational, nor deny that, notwithstanding his doubts, the current president has done far more for Ukraine’s security than the last one.

Ukraine Government: Corrupt, Authoritarian, Venal | National Review


----------



## cnm

Zorro! said:


> You can certainly disagree with President Trump’s skepticism about Ukraine. But you cannot credibly say that harboring doubts is irrational, nor deny that, notwithstanding his doubts, the current president has done far more for Ukraine’s security than the last one.


Nor that he had a really good shot at shaking them down for domestic political advantage and was foiled only by the whistleblower blowing the whistle.


----------



## Zorro!

cnm said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was abundant good-faith reason to suspect self-dealing by the Bidens.
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from the complete lack of evidence as stated by Ukrainian officials.
> 
> _*Ukraine’s top prosecutor unaware of evidence against Hunter Biden *
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/10/04/ukraines-top-prosecutor-unaware-of-evidence-against-hunter-biden/
> 
> “I have no such information,” General Prosecutor Ruslan Ryaboshapka told Reuters when asked whether he had evidence of wrongdoing by Hunter Biden._​
Click to expand...

Gee, they just suddenly had an overwhelming urge to stuff millions into the pockets of the coke addled son of the VP while the VP was in the position of withholding a $Billion in aid if they didn't fir their top prosecutor in 6 hours?

One of the lies the Dem's and their kangaroo court are pushing is a dichotomy between President Trump and what they call “official” US foreign policy. It’s a false framework. Official policy is not made by the so-called policy community (comprised mainly of the NSC, the State Department and government agents from the intelligence community and the armed services). The president makes American foreign policy.

The function of the policy community is to give the president its best advice and the benefit of its considerable knowledge and experience. But in our representative republic, policy is made by the only official who actually answers to the voters whose lives and interests are at stake — the president.

The Democrats’ theory is that it is misconduct for the president to depart from the policy priorities of unelected bureaucrats. That gets things backward. The president sets policy; the policy community is supposed to carry out the president’s policy. It is certainly possible that a president’s policy may be misguided or even improperly self-interested — and in that sense, it could be wrong. But it cannot be regarded as wrong simply because the policy community disagrees.

https://nypost.com/2019/11/19/the-t...-are-pushing-in-tuesdays-impeachment-hearing/


----------



## Zorro!

cnm said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can certainly disagree with President Trump’s skepticism about Ukraine. But you cannot credibly say that harboring doubts is irrational, nor deny that, notwithstanding his doubts, the current president has done far more for Ukraine’s security than the last one.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor that he had a really good shot at shaking them down for domestic political advantage and was foiled only by the whistleblower blowing the whistle.
Click to expand...

No.  But thanks for admitting that the aid was released without pre-condition, which makes the Dem's "case" completely without merit.  

One of the lies Dems are pushing in their kangaroo court is the President's implication, in the July 25 phone call with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky, Ukraine may have been complicit in the hacking of Democratic email accounts. It is quite correct to contend, as they do, that there is no known support for this theory. It is also correct that US intelligence agencies and the Mueller investigation assessed that Russia was behind the hacking attacks.

From these correct premises, Democrats are drawing two false conclusions: 
(a) that there is no evidence of Ukrainian interference in the 2016 election besides the discredited theory that Ukraine was behind the hacking; and 
(b) if Russia interfered in the 2016 election, Ukraine cannot have done so.​
This is disingenuous.

There is significant evidence that Ukraine interfered in the 2016 election. Democrats want to suppress it because the interference was for the benefit of the Clinton campaign. For example, a Ukrainian court concluded in late 2018 that Ukrainian officials, including a parliamentarian and the anti-corruption police, interfered in the US election.

Ukrainian officials were responsible for leaks — in particular, a leak of a dubious ledger showing payments from the then-regime in Kiev — that resulted in Paul Manafort’s being ousted from the Trump campaign. That incident became an important part of the Democrats’ discredited Trump-Russia collusion narrative.

Logically, moreover, there is no credible either-or understanding of Russian and Ukrainian interference in the 2016 election. It is perfectly reasonable to believe both that Russia meddled by hacking Democratic email accounts, and that Ukraine meddled by seeking to find and publicize information that would hurt Trump and help Hillary Clinton.

https://nypost.com/2019/11/19/the-t...-are-pushing-in-tuesdays-impeachment-hearing/


----------



## Zorro!

cnm said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump released the aid without any requirements at all, even though the requirements considered were certainly justifiable.
> 
> 
> 
> One wonders then why it was held up. Secret agenda?
Click to expand...

The new government in Ukraine was just seated.  The US budget is a massive enterprise, it was released before the end of the quarter.

Obama NEVER released the lethal aid that Trump has.  

Democrats took pains to elicit from witnesses that there was no evidence of either 
(a) corrupt activity in Ukraine by former Vice President Joe Biden in connection with the notoriously corrupt energy firm, Burisma, that was lavishly paying his son; or 
(b) Ukrainian interference in the 2016 election.​
They are plainly seeking to use this testimony (and similar testimony they have previously elicited) to argue that corruption allegations and claims of Ukrainian meddling have been disproved.

In point of fact, the witnesses who were asked to give this testimony later conceded they had no knowledge of the underlying facts.

In a judicial proceeding under evidentiary rules, witnesses would not be permitted to testify regarding matters of which they have no personal knowledge and no basis in admissible evidence to render conclusions.

The fact that this testimony has been elicited in a congressional hearing that is adhering to no evidentiary rules does not make the testimony true, accurate or reliable.

To be clear, this is not to accuse the witnesses of lying. They simply should not be asked questions that they have no known basis to answer informatively.

https://nypost.com/2019/11/19/the-t...-are-pushing-in-tuesdays-impeachment-hearing/


----------



## Zorro!

mamooth said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> This testimony would not be allowed in a court proceeding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a court proceeding....
Click to expand...

That's not the point.  We have these rules in Court Proceedings because they assure a fair process and guard against lynch mobs and witch hunts.  


> ...you're helpless, and you know it.


We're whippin your asses.  You guys are making complete fools of yourselves.


----------



## Zorro!

mamooth said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Hillary pay Fusion GPS to fabricate phony dossiers on her political opponent?  Yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Why do you ask such stupid questions? You're just displaying what a brainwashed partisan shill you are.
> 
> Again, when my point is that trump cultists always lie, telling stupid lies is a really bad strategy for you.
Click to expand...

You have completely run out of substantive arguments, but then, Dems never had any for not accepting the results of the 2016 election.

*Trump impeachment inquiry obstructed by Democrats' 'whistleblower' secrecy charade.*

Congressional Democrats are obstructing the impeachment inquiry.

It has become rote for House Intelligence Committee Chairman Rep. Adam Schiff, D-Calif., and his fellow Democrats to chide the Trump administration for blocking testimony from White House staffers and the president’s private lawyer, Rudy Giuliani. Yet, those witnesses actually have confidentiality privileges that are well settled in federal law, shielding communications between the chief executive and his top advisers, and between attorney and client, from disclosure.

When a person asserts a privilege recognized by law, we don’t call that obstruction. We call it the law in action.

By contrast, Schiff is playing a lawless game with the so-called whistleblower: predicating the impeachment inquiry on this intelligence official’s complaint while blocking Republicans from questioning the official and other policy officials with whom he dealt. The suppression of relevant information obstructs the congressional investigation.

The “whistleblower” is not actually a whistleblower in the strict legal sense because the statute governing the protection of such sources is inapposite. (That is, the statute covers disclosures relating to activities of the intelligence services, not the president’s conduct of foreign relations.) 

There is not a court in America that would keep the whistleblower’s identity and the details of his role in the origins of the Democrats’ Ukraine investigation under wraps.

Contrary to what Democrats would have you believe, this is not an unusual situation. It comes up frequently in prosecutions. The principle is simple: There are many legal and policy limitations on the disclosure of information. If, however, the government decides to proceed with a prosecution that makes presumptively secret matters germane to the truth-seeking process, secrecy has to give way.

Andrew McCarthy: Trump impeachment inquiry obstructed by Democrats' 'whistleblower' secrecy charade


----------



## mudwhistle

Syriusly said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if Nunes would just subpoena someone who knows something about what Trump did- like Pompeo and Mulvaney and Giuliani.
> 
> 
> 
> How about Adam Schiff.....he knows Trump did nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would anyone know that Trump did nothing? Hell Melania apparently didn't even know Trump was cheating on her.
> 
> Why do you think that Trump is so desperately preventing the testimony of his loyalists who have first hand knowledge of the actual deal in Ukraine?
Click to expand...

What deal in Ukraine?

From what I saw, the State Department only has a presumption of what Trump's policy is. They don't seem to want to take his word for anything. He tells them there are no conditions for foreign aid and they don't seem to believe him. Apparently the guilt belongs to them, not Trump. It's not Trump's fault they refuse to follow his directives.


----------



## OldLady

The takeaways from Sondland's testimony yesterday were:
The accusations against the Bidens are NOT CREDIBLE
The disinformation campaign against Yavanovich was NOT CREDIBLE
Sondland 100% objects to the withholding of military aid to Ukraine (as does every other witness who has been on so far)

This makes our President look STUPID.  He believes conspiracy theories and nurses his grudges (even if the Ukrainians DID support Hillary in 2016, why is he still sulking about that now?)  Does everyone who supported Hillary deserve investigations by the government?  Apparently so, according to Trump and his supporters.

The entire underpinning of Trump's "favor" is bullshit.  So should I be embarrassed that our President is into illegal arm twisting with foreign leaders, or embarrassed that he's dumber than a rock?


----------



## OldLady

OldLady said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cut and dry
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is.  The only thing Jordan failed to mention was that "none of that materialized" because Trump got caught.
Click to expand...

Did you catch where Sondland laughed out loud at Jordan?  He was highly amused by the trick pony's performance.


----------



## HaShev

OKTexas said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> define obstruction.  defense of oneself is not obstruction.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is. If the house subpoenas peoples and documents you are obstructing their investigation. It was in the articles for impeachment for Nixon and Clinton too. You defend yourself by speaking the truth, let other people tell the truth and delivering documents if asked. If you don't you aren't defending yourself but obstructing justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh someone isn't allowed to defend themselves in your fked up brain? too funny. son, you're in the wrong country.  go back to russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just heard on NBC. The FBI is going to interview the whistleblowner..lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Of course, because it's illegal to file false charges.   They should send him the bill for all this and add our time, pain, and suffering to the millions who has to watch this farce and had our normal TV interupted.  And they complain about waterboarding ..... oy!


----------



## OldLady

Zorro! said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does the transcript says
> 
> *Need a link for this. * Kilroy2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Volker and Morrison said the less than two month delay of the aid had no effect on Ukraines defensive capabilities. And the Javelin missile sale was apart form that aid.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still why was it delayed you have not answered that one question...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama delayed it and NEVER released it, you have not answered that one question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama delayed it because of corruption within the Ukraine government. The money was released and  probably after the prosecutor general was fired 3 or 4 months later after Biden's visit in December.
> 
> The prosecutor general at that time did not do a thing about corruption within the Ukraine government
> 
> They were concern that money given to Ukraine would not be used for the specific purpose that it was sent there for
> 
> Ukraine was widely believed by almost everyone including European governments including the IMF to be corrupt
> 
> IMF threaten to withhold money if Ukraine did not clean up there act
> 
> OB, Europeans, IMF did not ask for anything in return other than having the Ukraines become serious about corruption in their government. This mostly centered around the prosecutor general and his office. They only wanted Ukraine government to clean up their act.
> 
> Since 2016 the prosecutor general was fired and replaced.
> 
> Elections were held and a new government is in place
> 
> Pointing to OB withholding money as if it was the same reason that Trump was withholding aid ignores the reasons that each used for withholding money....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Ukraine is one of the most corrupt nations on earth.  The new government was recently seated and Trump released the lethal aid without conditions, even though conditions are perfectly normal in foreign relations.  These new folks are supposed to be less corrupt, after Trump had an opportunity to speak with hijm a few times, he released the money before the end of the quarter, without preconditions.  He clearly stated to one of the few witnesses with first hand information that he wanted no quid pro quo, even though quid pro quos are fine, he just wanted the President to do what he said he would do when he was running fore office, and that's perfectly fair.
> 
> 
> 
> ... The difference is Trump wanted an investigation into Biden and his son...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should be investigated.
> 
> 
> 
> ... Trump even talked about a server that belong to the DNC and Cloudstrike...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are available, they should be examined.
> 
> 
> 
> ... All things that were political issues in the US not in Ukraine...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They all pertain to Ukraine's attempts at influencing the 2016 election, likely arranged by Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> ... Obama did not have his private lawyer go to Ukraine to find dirt on a political opponent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama helped pay for the Dossier and the payments were laundered through a private law-firm, and you never said squat.
> 
> The president is skeptical about the prudence of pouring foreign aid out of our Treasury when we are $23 trillion in debt. He is skeptical about funding that entangles the United States in conflicts which may not be in our vital national interests. And he is skeptical about Ukraine, a pervasively corrupt country in which the competing factions feature elements that reject Western principles of liberalism, pluralism, and respect for human rights..
> 
> While I agree with The Deep State's belief that Ukraine, for all its flaws, is worth supporting for the greater good of thwarting the Kremlin, it does not mean the fantasy depiction of Ukraine is any more accurate than our Deep State's delusions about sharia-democracy promotion in the Middle East.
> 
> You can certainly disagree with President Trump’s skepticism about Ukraine. But you cannot credibly say that harboring doubts is irrational, nor deny that, notwithstanding his doubts, the current president has done far more for Ukraine’s security than the last one.
> 
> Ukraine Government: Corrupt, Authoritarian, Venal | National Review
Click to expand...

Except the President's reasons are clear, from his own words "They tried to take me down" in 2016.  That's ALL this is about, with a whole lot of help from Giuliani, for whatever reason.


----------



## forkup

HaShev said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is. If the house subpoenas peoples and documents you are obstructing their investigation. It was in the articles for impeachment for Nixon and Clinton too. You defend yourself by speaking the truth, let other people tell the truth and delivering documents if asked. If you don't you aren't defending yourself but obstructing justice.
> 
> 
> 
> oh someone isn't allowed to defend themselves in your fked up brain? too funny. son, you're in the wrong country.  go back to russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just heard on NBC. The FBI is going to interview the whistleblowner..lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because it's illegal to file false charges.   They should send him the bill for all this and add our time, pain, and suffering to the millions who has to watch this farce and had our normal TV interupted.  And they complain about waterboarding ..... oy!
Click to expand...

Do you know what false charges are? I'll tell you what it isn't. False charges aren't charges levied by someone through the IG who makes an assessment as to their credibility before it's even brought to the attention of congress. The IG deemed them credible and of urgent concern.

False charges are also not charges that are fully coroborated by  multiple witnesses willing to testify under oath to the thruthfullness of them.

I'm noting one overarching fact. So far there hasn't been a single witness who has come forward, who's been willing to risk perjury charges to prove the charges false.

There hasn't been a single relavant piece of evidence presented by the administration that proves the charges false altough most of the witnesses have provided details that are easily verified.


----------



## Olde Europe

forkup said:


> Do you know what false charges are? I'll tell you what it isn't. False charges aren't charges levied by someone through the IG who makes an assessment as to their credibility before it's even brought to the attention of congress. The IG deemed them credible and of urgent concern.
> 
> False charges are also not charges that are fully coroborated by  multiple witnesses willing to testify under oath to the thruthfullness of them.
> 
> I'm noting one overarching fact. So far there hasn't been a single witness who has come forward, who's been willing to risk perjury charges to prove the charges false.
> 
> There hasn't been a single relavant piece of evidence presented by the administration that proves the charges false altough most of the witnesses have provided details that are easily verified.



Quite.

Also, we've all heard the strident whines about "heresay" (!) evidence, and how that is not admissible (it is under certain conditions).  We also know that the whistle-blower was not on the July 25 call, and he mostly collected testimony from folks who were.  But, definitely, the Nunes crowd has to hear from the whistle-blower - because "heresay" (!).

Also, we hear that it's all false charges because there are no Republican witnesses.  Of course there are at least three of these.  But during the gold standard procedure, criminal trial, we definitely, absolutely make sure there is an equal number of Democratic and Republican witnesses, for without that no charges can ever be legit.

Also, Trump never instructed any of the Three Amigos on a mission to extract the "deliverable" that, in order to ramp up the pressure, he also withheld assistance to Ukraine.  Since no one (so far) can testify that Trump spelled out the full extent of the extortion plot, there cannot be a link between pressure and deliverable.  Because, as everyone knows, a Mob Boss always spells out the crime to his henchmen.

Also, we've heard there's ample evidence for the Bidens' corruption.  That evidence is sure to find its way to the FBI, resulting in a legal assistance request by the relevant U.S. authorities to their Ukrainian counterparts.  Oh, wait, Trump would rather inform Ukrainians that corruptly to instigate a criminal investigation based on no evidence is the way to go.  Failing that, a mere announcement of an investigation that may or may not happen would also do.

And on and on...

The Trumpletons' handlers have been very busy indeed.  These ever more complicated pretzels won't arrange themselves.


----------



## kyzr

forkup said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh someone isn't allowed to defend themselves in your fked up brain? too funny. son, you're in the wrong country.  go back to russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just heard on NBC. The FBI is going to interview the whistleblowner..lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because it's illegal to file false charges.   They should send him the bill for all this and add our time, pain, and suffering to the millions who has to watch this farce and had our normal TV interrupted.  And they complain about waterboarding ..... oy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what false charges are? I'll tell you what it isn't. False charges aren't charges levied by someone through the IG who makes an assessment as to their credibility before it's even brought to the attention of congress. The IG deemed them credible and of urgent concern.
> 
> False charges are also not charges that are fully corroborated by  multiple witnesses willing to testify under oath to the truthfulness of them.
> 
> I'm noting one overarching fact. So far there hasn't been a single witness who has come forward, who's been willing to risk perjury charges to prove the charges false.
> 
> There hasn't been a single relevant piece of evidence presented by the administration that proves the charges false although most of the witnesses have provided details that are easily verified.
Click to expand...


1. You really need to learn how to use spell-check.
2. Define the charges you're posting about.  Perjury?  Extortion?  Obstruction?  WTF are you posting about?
3. "Charges" are obvious, they do not depend on interpretation of witnesses, like when Vindman said Trump "demanded" a QPQ and the gal correctly said it was not a demand.
4. Impeachment is different than typical law.  Smollett can get away with a crime if the prosecutor doesn't prosecute.  The House can call anything a crime and impeach, while the Senate has the final say as the jury.
5. No one in the House needs to prove the charges false, they vote on them, its a foregone conclusion that the House will impeach Trump, it won't matter.
6. When the Senate starts calling witnesses like the Bidens, Schiff, the WB, Comey, McCabe, Strzok, the Ohrs, and other deep state coup plotters it will be clear who broke the law and who didn't.
7. As for proving charges false, how about two distinguished Law Professors who as experts say no crime has been committed by Trump:
Trump's Ukraine transcript: Unwise words but no proof of a crime
Dershowitz: House Democrats Acting Like Stalin On Impeachment; "Show Me The Man, And I’ll Find You The Crime"


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've gone from second and third hand witnesses to some asshole who presumed a bunch of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, then the  President, the Vice President, Pompeo, Giuliani, and Perry should all testify under oath and set it straight.
> 
> 
> Right?
Click to expand...

They already said nothing happened. Not our problem your hearings are a joke.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Oldstyle said:


> You mean Trump asking the Russians to release Hillary's emails that she'd destroyed so the country couldn't see just how corrupt she was...is that the "assistance" you're referring to? That doesn't undermine the election, Fort.


Of course it does. Look what trump has done to your brain.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Missouri_Mike said:


> They already said nothing happened.


Great! So they should have no prpblem saying so under oath, right? Dont sissy out of the question.


----------



## Oldstyle

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Trump asking the Russians to release Hillary's emails that she'd destroyed so the country couldn't see just how corrupt she was...is that the "assistance" you're referring to? That doesn't undermine the election, Fort.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it does. Look what trump has done to your brain.
Click to expand...


It amuses me that you on the left view the "truth" as something that undermines elections but seem to have no problem with Hillary Clinton paying for LIES!


----------



## The Purge

*'Coup' Concerns Suddenly Don't Seem So Far-fetched*






For most of the last three years, Donald Trump's critics have scoffed at supposed "conspiracy theories" that claimed a "deep state" of bureaucrats were aborting the Trump presidency. We have been told the word "coup" is hyperbole that reveals the paranoid minds of Trump supporters.

Yet oddly, many people brag that they are proud members of a deep state and occasionally boast about the idea of a coup.

Recently, former acting CIA chief John McLaughlin proclaimed in a public forum, "Thank God for the deep state." Former CIA director John Brennan agreed and praised the "deep state people" for their opposition to Trump.

Far from denying the danger of an unelected careerist bureaucracy that seeks to overturn presidential policies, New York Times columnists have praised its efforts to nullify the Trump agenda.

*On the first day of the impeachment inquiry, House Intelligence Committee Chairman Adam Schiff called his initial two witnesses, career State Department diplomats William Taylor Jr. and George Kent. Far from providing damning evidence of criminal presidential behavior, Taylor and Kent mostly confined themselves to three topics: their own sterling resumes, their lack of any firsthand knowledge of incriminating Trump action, and their poorly hidden disgust with the manner and substance of Trump's foreign policy.*

(Excerpt) Read more at townhall.com ...


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> They already said nothing happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Great! So they should have no prpblem saying so under oath, right? Dont sissy out of the question.
Click to expand...

I’m sure they will. If you ever come up with anything even resembling a criminal act.


----------



## Paulie




----------



## NotYourBody

Ray From Cleveland said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, he wanted Ukraine to investigate corruption. What’s the crime again?
> 
> 
> 
> No, he just wanted Ukraine to say they were investigating Bidens. It didn't actually have to do it, just say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where is the criminal act in that?
Click to expand...

The criminal act was withholding the military aid in exchange for the announcement of an investigation.


Jackson said:


> I haven't watched the hearings today, but for a few minutes I had it on while waiting on someone.
> 
> One question comes to mind.  In this case, could you honestly vote for impeachment of the Republican when the hearings did not allow Republican witnesses and the entire hearings were orchestrated by the Democrats?
> 
> The same questions come to mind if a Democrat was being charged with a crime targeting impeachment when the Democrats did not have the same rules as the Republicans?
> 
> So, as I hear this evening, maybe impeachment is appropriate, but the way the hearings were handled would make me either vote no or not be present.
> 
> What do you think?  Try to be honest.


Yes definitely. I've seen enough testimony to convince me that Trump should be impeached. He will have a chance to present his witnesses in the senate trial.

That's how this process works. What we are watching right now is not the trial. That happens after the impeachment.

However, the GOP could attempt some sort of defense in the impeachment hearing. Too bad they chose to take a hard pass on that in favor of squawking and flapping their wings.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Oldstyle said:


> t amuses me that you on the left view the "truth" as something that undermines elections


And it amuses me that you think you know what is in emails you never saw. It also amuses me that your spin of foreigners stealing and intefering is just a humble, honest attempt to get out the truth. The things you are saying are embarrassing and moronic, and that is what defending the cult leader does to you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

OldLady said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cut and dry
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is.  The only thing Jordan failed to mention was that "none of that materialized" because Trump got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you catch where Sondland laughed out loud at Jordan?  He was highly amused by the trick pony's performance.
Click to expand...

He laughed because Jordan got him. We see what we want to see.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Missouri_Mike said:


> I’m sure they will. If you ever come up with anything even resembling a criminal act.


That doesnt make any sense at all. We would have to demonstrate they are guilty of a crime, before they would testify under oath and clear tgemselves of a crime? Listen to yourself. This is gibberish.

And you are SURE they will testify inder oath? Hahaha...really,? You sure?


----------



## theHawk

NotYourBody said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, he wanted Ukraine to investigate corruption. What’s the crime again?
> 
> 
> 
> No, he just wanted Ukraine to say they were investigating Bidens. It didn't actually have to do it, just say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where is the criminal act in that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The criminal act was withholding the military aid in exchange for the announcement of an investigation.
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't watched the hearings today, but for a few minutes I had it on while waiting on someone.
> 
> One question comes to mind.  In this case, could you honestly vote for impeachment of the Republican when the hearings did not allow Republican witnesses and the entire hearings were orchestrated by the Democrats?
> 
> The same questions come to mind if a Democrat was being charged with a crime targeting impeachment when the Democrats did not have the same rules as the Republicans?
> 
> So, as I hear this evening, maybe impeachment is appropriate, but the way the hearings were handled would make me either vote no or not be present.
> 
> What do you think?  Try to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes definitely. I've seen enough testimony to convince me that Trump should be impeached. He will have a chance to present his witnesses in the senate trial.
> 
> That's how this process works. What we are watching right now is not the trial. That happens after the impeachment.
> 
> However, the GOP could attempt some sort of defense in the impeachment hearing. Too bad they chose to take a hard pass on that in favor of squawking and flapping their wings.
Click to expand...


How is that a criminal act?  We have no obligation to give them money.  When we do give money, why would we give it to a country that reeks of corruption?  When they start cracking down on corruption, then we’ll be willing to to give them aid.  Nothing wrong, immoral, or illegal about it.

You also haven’t cited which law this supposedly breaks.

The fact that a corruption investigation would look bad for old Joe, isn’t an excuse to prevent such an investigation.  Maybe if Dems don’t like being outted as corrupt then they shouldn’t be such corrupt assholes, eh?


----------



## Oldstyle

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> t amuses me that you on the left view the "truth" as something that undermines elections
> 
> 
> 
> And it amuses me that you think you know what is in emails you never saw. It also amuses me that your spin of foreigners stealing and intefering is just a humble, honest attempt to get out the truth. The things you are saying are embarrassing and moronic, and that is what defending the cult leader does to you.
Click to expand...


What's amusing is that anyone would claim that there was nothing in the emails that Clinton destroyed.


----------



## Faun

Nostra said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am watching it on NBC right now.  It's being tied up with a neat ribbon and a bow.  The Rump and Rudy Dog and Pony Act is pretty well out in the open.
> 
> Rump can pretty well forget receiving any more millions from Sondland.  Sondland was a Republican Pick not a Democratic Pick for a witness.  So don't give me this crap about the Republicans aren't getting their own picks into the investigation.  They are. It's just now working out the way they thought it would.  All that is left is the assination of their own hand picked witness.  I am going to watch the Republicans tear into Sondland.
> 
> I can see a pattern here.  The game plan was to throw Rudy under the bus.  Well, the Republicans had done a pretty good job of that.  Rudy is going to lose his Client Lawyer privilege very soon.  At that point, Rudy is post toasties.  And I believe that a deal or two is going to get cut to shorten his prison sentence and he's going to yank rump from the bus driver seat.
> 
> Time to sign off.  it's getting ready to start up again.  More later.  Looks like it's time for the added Fat Lady, Donkey and the Disappearing Midget (use your own imagination)
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar.  Sondland wasn't called by the Republicans, he got a subpoena from Schifferbrains.
> 
> The Republican's have not had a single witness due to Schifferbrain's blocking them all.
> 
> 
> 
> *Democrats subpoena Sondland for testimony, documents*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Volker and Morrison were called by Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  All witnesses to date have been called by Schifferbrains.
> 
> Trump impeachment inquiry: Who has been subpoenaed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh-huh...
> Republican Witnesses Blow Massive Hole in GOP’s Defense of Trump
> 
> _*"After weeks of decrying the impeachment process as a sham, Republicans finally got two of the witnesses they requested for testimony. But when one of them took the stand—the U.S. special envoy to Ukraine, Kurt Volker—he instead blew a massive hole in a central part of the GOP’s defense of President Trump.
> 
> Just moments after the top Republican on the panel, Rep. Devin Nunes (R-CA), used his platform to parrot the very same claims President Trump has used to justify his pressure campaign in Ukraine—that the Biden family’s business involvement in a Ukrainian gas company is worth probing and that Ukraine meddled significantly in the 2016 election—Volker dismissed those items as “conspiracy theories circulated by the Ukrainians.”"
> 
> 
> Yesterday was the first day in which the House impeachment inquiry featured public testimony from witnesses requested specifically by Republican members of the panel. As NBC News reported, these witnesses “were expected to provide testimony helpful to the president.”
> 
> The report added, succinctly, “They did not.”*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listed the people who got a subpoena from Schifferbrains...........you brought an alt-left opinion piece from far left Daily Beast.
> 
> You lose.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Dumbfuck, ALL subpoenas are authorized by the committee chair, regardless of which member(s) requests it.







RULES OF PROCEDURE FOR THE PERMANENT SELECT COMMITTEE ON INTELLIGENCE UNITED STATES HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES 116TH CONGRESS


----------



## The Purge

NotYourBody said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, he wanted Ukraine to investigate corruption. What’s the crime again?
> 
> 
> 
> No, he just wanted Ukraine to say they were investigating Bidens. It didn't actually have to do it, just say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where is the criminal act in that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The criminal act was withholding the military aid in exchange for the announcement of an investigation.
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't watched the hearings today, but for a few minutes I had it on while waiting on someone.
> 
> One question comes to mind.  In this case, could you honestly vote for impeachment of the Republican when the hearings did not allow Republican witnesses and the entire hearings were orchestrated by the Democrats?
> 
> The same questions come to mind if a Democrat was being charged with a crime targeting impeachment when the Democrats did not have the same rules as the Republicans?
> 
> So, as I hear this evening, maybe impeachment is appropriate, but the way the hearings were handled would make me either vote no or not be present.
> 
> What do you think?  Try to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes definitely. I've seen enough testimony to convince me that Trump should be impeached. He will have a chance to present his witnesses in the senate trial.
> 
> That's how this process works. What we are watching right now is not the trial. That happens after the impeachment.
> 
> However, the GOP could attempt some sort of defense in the impeachment hearing. Too bad they chose to take a hard pass on that in favor of squawking and flapping their wings.
Click to expand...

Because it doesn't  fit YOUR FEELINGS AND DERANGEMENTYOU can't  handle the truth!!!

The President had been consulting with his national security leadership team to determine the best use of Ukraine security assistance funds to achieve US national security interests,” Office of Management and Budget staff wrote in an email to House Appropriations Committee staff aides. Agencies, OMB said, “must wait to obligate them until the policy review process is complete and the President had made a final determination.

Definitely going to need to post this a few HUNDRED TIMES MORE for the ABNORMALS!


----------



## B. Kidd

Fiona Hill, the quintessential Trump hater and deep stater to testify in a matter of minutes.


----------



## OldLady

AzogtheDefiler said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cut and dry
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is.  The only thing Jordan failed to mention was that "none of that materialized" because Trump got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you catch where Sondland laughed out loud at Jordan?  He was highly amused by the trick pony's performance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He laughed because Jordan got him. We see what we want to see.
Click to expand...

Apparently so.


----------



## OldLady

theHawk said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, he wanted Ukraine to investigate corruption. What’s the crime again?
> 
> 
> 
> No, he just wanted Ukraine to say they were investigating Bidens. It didn't actually have to do it, just say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where is the criminal act in that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The criminal act was withholding the military aid in exchange for the announcement of an investigation.
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't watched the hearings today, but for a few minutes I had it on while waiting on someone.
> 
> One question comes to mind.  In this case, could you honestly vote for impeachment of the Republican when the hearings did not allow Republican witnesses and the entire hearings were orchestrated by the Democrats?
> 
> The same questions come to mind if a Democrat was being charged with a crime targeting impeachment when the Democrats did not have the same rules as the Republicans?
> 
> So, as I hear this evening, maybe impeachment is appropriate, but the way the hearings were handled would make me either vote no or not be present.
> 
> What do you think?  Try to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes definitely. I've seen enough testimony to convince me that Trump should be impeached. He will have a chance to present his witnesses in the senate trial.
> 
> That's how this process works. What we are watching right now is not the trial. That happens after the impeachment.
> 
> However, the GOP could attempt some sort of defense in the impeachment hearing. Too bad they chose to take a hard pass on that in favor of squawking and flapping their wings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that a criminal act?  We have no obligation to give them money.  When we do give money, why would we give it to a country that reeks of corruption?  When they start cracking down on corruption, then we’ll be willing to to give them aid.  Nothing wrong, immoral, or illegal about it.
> 
> You also haven’t cited which law this supposedly breaks.
> 
> The fact that a corruption investigation would look bad for old Joe, isn’t an excuse to prevent such an investigation.  Maybe if Dems don’t like being outted as corrupt then they shouldn’t be such corrupt assholes, eh?
Click to expand...

The corruption allegations against Joe Biden were NOT CREDIBLE.  According to everyone who has testified so far.  Including the million-dollar Trump supporter Sondland, who the Republicans thought were on "their side."

When are you people going to wake up and smell the coffee?


----------



## The Purge

So when is Hunter Biden and *Eric Charmelo going to be subpeaonad??????

*


----------



## OldLady

I've got an idea.  Instead of just giving me funnies like a bunch of giggling idiots, why don't you try sobering up and trying to have a valid conversation for once?


----------



## The Purge

OldLady said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, he wanted Ukraine to investigate corruption. What’s the crime again?
> 
> 
> 
> No, he just wanted Ukraine to say they were investigating Bidens. It didn't actually have to do it, just say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where is the criminal act in that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The criminal act was withholding the military aid in exchange for the announcement of an investigation.
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't watched the hearings today, but for a few minutes I had it on while waiting on someone.
> 
> One question comes to mind.  In this case, could you honestly vote for impeachment of the Republican when the hearings did not allow Republican witnesses and the entire hearings were orchestrated by the Democrats?
> 
> The same questions come to mind if a Democrat was being charged with a crime targeting impeachment when the Democrats did not have the same rules as the Republicans?
> 
> So, as I hear this evening, maybe impeachment is appropriate, but the way the hearings were handled would make me either vote no or not be present.
> 
> What do you think?  Try to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes definitely. I've seen enough testimony to convince me that Trump should be impeached. He will have a chance to present his witnesses in the senate trial.
> 
> That's how this process works. What we are watching right now is not the trial. That happens after the impeachment.
> 
> However, the GOP could attempt some sort of defense in the impeachment hearing. Too bad they chose to take a hard pass on that in favor of squawking and flapping their wings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that a criminal act?  We have no obligation to give them money.  When we do give money, why would we give it to a country that reeks of corruption?  When they start cracking down on corruption, then we’ll be willing to to give them aid.  Nothing wrong, immoral, or illegal about it.
> 
> You also haven’t cited which law this supposedly breaks.
> 
> The fact that a corruption investigation would look bad for old Joe, isn’t an excuse to prevent such an investigation.  Maybe if Dems don’t like being outted as corrupt then they shouldn’t be such corrupt assholes, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The corruption allegations against Joe Biden were NOT CREDIBLE.  According to everyone who has testified so far.  Including the million-dollar Trump supporter Sondland, who the Republicans thought were on "their side."
> 
> When are you people going to wake up and smell the coffee?
Click to expand...

That is another FUCKING LIE there has never been an investigation into Biden, his son and his involvement  with HIS EXTORTION....IF SO POST IT, and not just some left wing pundit saying so....we can wait!


----------



## theHawk

OldLady said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, he wanted Ukraine to investigate corruption. What’s the crime again?
> 
> 
> 
> No, he just wanted Ukraine to say they were investigating Bidens. It didn't actually have to do it, just say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where is the criminal act in that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The criminal act was withholding the military aid in exchange for the announcement of an investigation.
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't watched the hearings today, but for a few minutes I had it on while waiting on someone.
> 
> One question comes to mind.  In this case, could you honestly vote for impeachment of the Republican when the hearings did not allow Republican witnesses and the entire hearings were orchestrated by the Democrats?
> 
> The same questions come to mind if a Democrat was being charged with a crime targeting impeachment when the Democrats did not have the same rules as the Republicans?
> 
> So, as I hear this evening, maybe impeachment is appropriate, but the way the hearings were handled would make me either vote no or not be present.
> 
> What do you think?  Try to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes definitely. I've seen enough testimony to convince me that Trump should be impeached. He will have a chance to present his witnesses in the senate trial.
> 
> That's how this process works. What we are watching right now is not the trial. That happens after the impeachment.
> 
> However, the GOP could attempt some sort of defense in the impeachment hearing. Too bad they chose to take a hard pass on that in favor of squawking and flapping their wings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that a criminal act?  We have no obligation to give them money.  When we do give money, why would we give it to a country that reeks of corruption?  When they start cracking down on corruption, then we’ll be willing to to give them aid.  Nothing wrong, immoral, or illegal about it.
> 
> You also haven’t cited which law this supposedly breaks.
> 
> The fact that a corruption investigation would look bad for old Joe, isn’t an excuse to prevent such an investigation.  Maybe if Dems don’t like being outted as corrupt then they shouldn’t be such corrupt assholes, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The corruption allegations against Joe Biden were NOT CREDIBLE.  According to everyone who has testified so far.  Including the million-dollar Trump supporter Sondland, who the Republicans thought were on "their side."
> 
> When are you people going to wake up and smell the coffee?
Click to expand...


The corruption investigation in Ukraine was for Burisma, not “Joe Biden”.  

If there is no credible link to old Joe, then why are Dems so afraid of an investigation?  It must mean he is guilty.

See how that works?


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sure they will. If you ever come up with anything even resembling a criminal act.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesnt make any sense at all. We would have to demonstrate they are guilty of a crime, before they would testify under oath and clear tgemselves of a crime? Listen to yourself. This is gibberish.
> 
> And you are SURE they will testify inder oath? Hahaha...really,? You sure?
Click to expand...

You at least have to come up with a serious charge. With actual witnesses and shit.

What crime would they be clearing themselves of if they testified today? Hurting your feelings isn’t a crime.


----------



## The Purge

OldLady said:


> I've got an idea.  Instead of just giving me funnies like a bunch of giggling idiots, why don't you try sobering up and trying to have a valid conversation for once?


I just gave you your shot at making me wrong....go for it. Or STFU, imbecile!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

The white house threw Rudy right under the bus yesterday.


----------



## Faun

theHawk said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he just wanted Ukraine to say they were investigating Bidens. It didn't actually have to do it, just say it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where is the criminal act in that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The criminal act was withholding the military aid in exchange for the announcement of an investigation.
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't watched the hearings today, but for a few minutes I had it on while waiting on someone.
> 
> One question comes to mind.  In this case, could you honestly vote for impeachment of the Republican when the hearings did not allow Republican witnesses and the entire hearings were orchestrated by the Democrats?
> 
> The same questions come to mind if a Democrat was being charged with a crime targeting impeachment when the Democrats did not have the same rules as the Republicans?
> 
> So, as I hear this evening, maybe impeachment is appropriate, but the way the hearings were handled would make me either vote no or not be present.
> 
> What do you think?  Try to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes definitely. I've seen enough testimony to convince me that Trump should be impeached. He will have a chance to present his witnesses in the senate trial.
> 
> That's how this process works. What we are watching right now is not the trial. That happens after the impeachment.
> 
> However, the GOP could attempt some sort of defense in the impeachment hearing. Too bad they chose to take a hard pass on that in favor of squawking and flapping their wings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that a criminal act?  We have no obligation to give them money.  When we do give money, why would we give it to a country that reeks of corruption?  When they start cracking down on corruption, then we’ll be willing to to give them aid.  Nothing wrong, immoral, or illegal about it.
> 
> You also haven’t cited which law this supposedly breaks.
> 
> The fact that a corruption investigation would look bad for old Joe, isn’t an excuse to prevent such an investigation.  Maybe if Dems don’t like being outted as corrupt then they shouldn’t be such corrupt assholes, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The corruption allegations against Joe Biden were NOT CREDIBLE.  According to everyone who has testified so far.  Including the million-dollar Trump supporter Sondland, who the Republicans thought were on "their side."
> 
> When are you people going to wake up and smell the coffee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The corruption investigation in Ukraine was for Burisma, not “Joe Biden”.
> 
> If there is no credible link to old Joe, then why are Dems so afraid of an investigation?  It must mean he is guilty.
> 
> See how that works?
Click to expand...

Besides rightwingnuts, who said Dems are afraid of Biden being investigated?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

NotYourBody said:


> The criminal act was withholding the military aid in exchange for the announcement of an investigation.



Where is that law written?  Presidents in the past (including your big-eared commie) have stalled aid for all kinds of reasons.  Sondland testified yesterday that he understood the reason for Trump's insistence of an announcement was because Ukraine was renown for making promises and not keeping them.  Making a public announcement would make their promise more binding.  So how is that against any law?  



NotYourBody said:


> Yes definitely. I've seen enough testimony to convince me that Trump should be impeached. He will have a chance to present his witnesses in the senate trial.
> 
> That's how this process works. What we are watching right now is not the trial. That happens after the impeachment.
> 
> However, the GOP could attempt some sort of defense in the impeachment hearing. Too bad they chose to take a hard pass on that in favor of squawking and flapping their wings.



If the commies are going to impeach based on what other people assumed, then there is nothing they won't try to impeach him for.  Nobody ever said they heard Trump say he wanted a quid pro quo, and even if somebody does in the future, it's still not a misdemeanor or high crime.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Missouri_Mike said:


> You at least have to come up with a serious charge. With actual witnesses and shit.


Already done.

And you still sound ridiculous. No, all anyone has to do is subpoena. So your claim is the great president and his gang wont testify, because there is no reason to clear themselves.

Listen to yourself. How can you not see how stupid you sound?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Missouri_Mike said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sure they will. If you ever come up with anything even resembling a criminal act.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesnt make any sense at all. We would have to demonstrate they are guilty of a crime, before they would testify under oath and clear tgemselves of a crime? Listen to yourself. This is gibberish.
> 
> And you are SURE they will testify inder oath? Hahaha...really,? You sure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You at least have to come up with a serious charge. With actual witnesses and shit.
> 
> What crime would they be clearing themselves of if they testified today? Hurting your feelings isn’t a crime.
Click to expand...


They not only have to come up with a charge, but they have to come up with empirical evidence of such crime.  Thus far in this farce, that has not happened.


----------



## Ame®icano

IM2 said:


> I got plenty of facts. Fact 1 and only-if this was truly a hoax or witch hunt, trump would not be hiding documents and blocking witnesses. He'd let it all come out so the hoax and witch hunt would be revealed without question. But trump knows his supporters are dumb and he can tell them anything. So he hides documents, blocks testimonies then runs around talking about how nobody has been able to prove anything and you guys are stupid enough to believe it.



You're pure example of what happen when illiterate try to prove something that isn't.

You have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## NotYourBody

theHawk said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, he wanted Ukraine to investigate corruption. What’s the crime again?
> 
> 
> 
> No, he just wanted Ukraine to say they were investigating Bidens. It didn't actually have to do it, just say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where is the criminal act in that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The criminal act was withholding the military aid in exchange for the announcement of an investigation.
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't watched the hearings today, but for a few minutes I had it on while waiting on someone.
> 
> One question comes to mind.  In this case, could you honestly vote for impeachment of the Republican when the hearings did not allow Republican witnesses and the entire hearings were orchestrated by the Democrats?
> 
> The same questions come to mind if a Democrat was being charged with a crime targeting impeachment when the Democrats did not have the same rules as the Republicans?
> 
> So, as I hear this evening, maybe impeachment is appropriate, but the way the hearings were handled would make me either vote no or not be present.
> 
> What do you think?  Try to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes definitely. I've seen enough testimony to convince me that Trump should be impeached. He will have a chance to present his witnesses in the senate trial.
> 
> That's how this process works. What we are watching right now is not the trial. That happens after the impeachment.
> 
> However, the GOP could attempt some sort of defense in the impeachment hearing. Too bad they chose to take a hard pass on that in favor of squawking and flapping their wings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that a criminal act?  We have no obligation to give them money.  When we do give money, why would we give it to a country that reeks of corruption?  When they start cracking down on corruption, then we’ll be willing to to give them aid.  Nothing wrong, immoral, or illegal about it.
> 
> You also haven’t cited which law this supposedly breaks.
> 
> The fact that a corruption investigation would look bad for old Joe, isn’t an excuse to prevent such an investigation.  Maybe if Dems don’t like being outted as corrupt then they shouldn’t be such corrupt assholes, eh?
Click to expand...


Trump wanted dirt on his political opponent. He withheld congressionally approved military aid in order to force Ukraine to provide said dirt, or to pretend they would provide it via an 'investigation.' 

That sure looks like bribery to me. 

I don't need to cite a law, I am not a lawyer, nor am I in charge of any part of the impeachment process. I am an observer, nothing more.

About Joe Biden, why doesn't Trump demand his justice department open an investigation into Joe & Hunter? Why all the secrecy with the hidden call transcript and why all the arm twisting with the Ukrainians?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

OldLady said:


> When are you people going to wake up and smell the coffee?



When somebody actually makes a pot in which to smell.


----------



## Dragonlady

Ray From Cleveland said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you people going to wake up and smell the coffee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When somebody actually makes a pot in which to smell.
Click to expand...


There are none so blind as those who will not see and you're blind as a bat, Ray.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

NotYourBody said:


> Trump wanted dirt on his political opponent.



Who is his political opponent, and how did Trump conclude he was?  Nobody knows who his opponent is going to be.  



NotYourBody said:


> About Joe Biden, why doesn't Trump demand his justice department open an investigation into Joe & Hunter?



Because honest people (which Democrats are not) need to provide some kind of evidence of wrongdoing, not just because it looks so bad.  It's clear why drug head was hired for a multi-million dollar paying job, but again, no evidence of what was provided in exchange for giving him that gravy job.


----------



## joaquinmiller

OldLady said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cut and dry
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is.  The only thing Jordan failed to mention was that "none of that materialized" because Trump got caught.
Click to expand...


You used a fact.  That's so unfair.


----------



## kyzr

The Purge said:


> So when is Hunter Biden and *Eric Charmelo going to be subpoenaed??????
> *


Ciaramella will be subpoenaed....
During the Senate trial, along with the Hunter Biden, Schiff, and as many deep state conspirators as they want.


----------



## Faun

Ray From Cleveland said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump wanted dirt on his political opponent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is his political opponent, and how did Trump conclude he was?  Nobody knows who his opponent is going to be.
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> About Joe Biden, why doesn't Trump demand his justice department open an investigation into Joe & Hunter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because honest people (which Democrats are not) need to provide some kind of evidence of wrongdoing, not just because it looks so bad.  It's clear why drug head was hired for a multi-million dollar paying job, but again, no evidence of what was provided in exchange for giving him that gravy job.
Click to expand...

Both Biden and Trump are running for the same office.


----------



## The Purge




----------



## Faun

The Purge said:


>


Liar. The right holds that record over Hillary at 26 years (and counting).


----------



## Olde Europe

OldLady said:


> I've got an idea.  Instead of just giving me funnies like a bunch of giggling idiots, why don't you try sobering up and trying to have a valid conversation for once?



Failing that, learn to wear the "Funnies" from their quarter as a badge of honor - shouldn't be that hard, since the "Funnies" transmit their admission they don't have the chops for a valid argument.


----------



## OldLady

The Purge said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he just wanted Ukraine to say they were investigating Bidens. It didn't actually have to do it, just say it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where is the criminal act in that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The criminal act was withholding the military aid in exchange for the announcement of an investigation.
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't watched the hearings today, but for a few minutes I had it on while waiting on someone.
> 
> One question comes to mind.  In this case, could you honestly vote for impeachment of the Republican when the hearings did not allow Republican witnesses and the entire hearings were orchestrated by the Democrats?
> 
> The same questions come to mind if a Democrat was being charged with a crime targeting impeachment when the Democrats did not have the same rules as the Republicans?
> 
> So, as I hear this evening, maybe impeachment is appropriate, but the way the hearings were handled would make me either vote no or not be present.
> 
> What do you think?  Try to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes definitely. I've seen enough testimony to convince me that Trump should be impeached. He will have a chance to present his witnesses in the senate trial.
> 
> That's how this process works. What we are watching right now is not the trial. That happens after the impeachment.
> 
> However, the GOP could attempt some sort of defense in the impeachment hearing. Too bad they chose to take a hard pass on that in favor of squawking and flapping their wings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that a criminal act?  We have no obligation to give them money.  When we do give money, why would we give it to a country that reeks of corruption?  When they start cracking down on corruption, then we’ll be willing to to give them aid.  Nothing wrong, immoral, or illegal about it.
> 
> You also haven’t cited which law this supposedly breaks.
> 
> The fact that a corruption investigation would look bad for old Joe, isn’t an excuse to prevent such an investigation.  Maybe if Dems don’t like being outted as corrupt then they shouldn’t be such corrupt assholes, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The corruption allegations against Joe Biden were NOT CREDIBLE.  According to everyone who has testified so far.  Including the million-dollar Trump supporter Sondland, who the Republicans thought were on "their side."
> 
> When are you people going to wake up and smell the coffee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is another FUCKING LIE there has never been an investigation into Biden, his son and his involvement  with HIS EXTORTION....IF SO POST IT, and not just some left wing pundit saying so....we can wait!
Click to expand...

Oh.  THAT investigation.  The one investigating the shit you guys made up.   There was a clear investigation into Burisma by Ukraine, and the actors/timeline all involved situations BEFORE Hunter went on their board.
There is absolutely no evidence, except an active and hostile imagination on your part, to support that there was any extortion involved.
Fact check: What Joe and Hunter Biden actually did in Ukraine


----------



## jc456

toomuchtime_ said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> the WB went to congress with an urgent concern after his complaint was going to get buried.  when he/she did that - they were then instructed to go to the IG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just proved, the ICIG has no jurisdiction. So this so called WB isn't really a WB. is he? He has no claim to remain anonymous because he took his "concern" to the wrong place. My question now is, if Vidman violated the espionage act by reading in someone, about the call, who didn't have a need to know.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> vidman is a spy?  is that what you are saying????????????????????  haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...........................
> 
> dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No I said he was a leaker and possibly a criminal if the individual he leaked the call to didn't have a legitimate need to know. You don't read too well, do you?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> haaaaaa....you think the lt colonel is stupid?
> 
> that would be donny's deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Vindman is clearly not too bright.  In his previous testimony he said he didn't know who the whistleblower was and now he had clearly indicated he was the leak who got this whole thing started: that's perjury.  When you look at the chain of events, Vindman told the Whistleblower about the phone call and then the whistleblower goes to Schiff with the information and Schiff then tells him to file a report with the IG, it is clear that Vindman, the Whistleblower and Schiff conspired to stage this impeachment farce to cover up the Bidens' dirty deals in Ukraine.  That's why Schiff won't allow the whistleblower to testify for fear that faced with possible prosecution for perjury, he will spill the beans about the conspiracy.
Click to expand...

Seriously, I believe Vindman went to Schitt's.  There is no person in the intelligence agency and why he can't name one.  Until there's a name, there isn't a person.  Schitt's is the guy


----------



## jc456

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, but he was not a legitimate WB, period, end of story. He has no protections. shitt is just trying to hid his staffs involvement and  coordination with the spy.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think what it's really about is he (or she) would be dragged into the Senate to answer questions Schiff don't want asked, such as, who did he go to first with his complaint?  Who authored his complaint, because anybody that read it stated it was done by a legal professional and not the whistleblower.  Did he ever discuss the situation personally with Schiff?  Is this an anti-trumper?
> 
> Schiff is not worried about protecting the whistleblower, he's worried about protecting himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I could swear that's what I just said. But I want to know if the individual Vidman leaked to, about the call, in the intel community had a legitimate need to know. If not Vidman violated protections of classified information, and possibly the espionage act. The FBI needs to look into that aspect of his testimony.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that's not going to happen, so we will file that with the other trump cultist delusions:
> 
> *FLUSH*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's trump's crime again?  speaking of delusions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not your mommy. Just make your point. And then we can laugh at you.
Click to expand...

It was made by your non answer.  thank you! go get your grilled cheese now.


----------



## Olde Europe

Faun said:


> Liar. The right holds that record over Hillary at 26 years (and counting).



Yep.

Oh wait... have they learned how to cope with their grievance over Bork?  Nixon?


----------



## jc456

it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.[/QUOTE]
Again being deliberately obtuse doesn't help you. This is the impeachment *INQUIRY. *This is the investigatory process of impeachment where is decided if the charges warrant actual impeachment. It is something that is described in the constitution. Not only that but it STILL doesn't change the simple fact that the house issued subpoenas and the Trump administration is refusing to comply. They can justify it and let the judicial branch rule on it. In the end, the result will be the same as with the Nixon tapes. Were SCOTUS unanimously decided to recognize both the RIGHT of the house to ask and the OBLIGATION for the executive branch to comply.[/QUOTE]
it's either an impeachment, which it isn't, or it's a witch hunt to find a crime.  Impeachment occurs in the Judiciary Committee.  Until you're there, which you're not, you have a witch hunt looking for a crime.  Now do you have a crime other than trump implementing his policy?


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> define obstruction.  defense of oneself is not obstruction.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is. If the house subpoenas peoples and documents you are obstructing their investigation. It was in the articles for impeachment for Nixon and Clinton too. You defend yourself by speaking the truth, let other people tell the truth and delivering documents if asked. If you don't you aren't defending yourself but obstructing justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh someone isn't allowed to defend themselves in your fked up brain? too funny. son, you're in the wrong country.  go back to russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.
Click to expand...


It's official. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is obstruction whether this is an impeachment inquiry or not.[/QUOTE]
only a court can decide that.  he's willing to go to court. oh fking well.[/QUOTE]
If he wasn't the president he'd be under arrest. I tell you what try avoiding showing up when you get subpoenaed and see what you get.[/QUOTE]
for what?  Name fking something.  the congress subpoena's aren't the same as a grand jury subpoena, until you have one of those, you got flavor sticks to suck on.


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> HMM: Ukrainian MPs demand Zelensky, Trump investigate suspicion of U.S.-Ukraine corruption involving $7.4 bln.
> 
> “Ukrainian members of parliament have demanded the presidents of Ukraine and the United States, Volodymyr Zelensky and Donald Trump, investigate suspicions of the legalization of $7.4 billion by the ‘family’ of ex-President Viktor Yanukovych through the American investment fund Franklin Templeton Investments, which they said has ties to the U.S. Democratic Party.”​Well, stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Trump should have been investigating Franklin Templeton.
Click to expand...

Trump isn't investigating anyone.


----------



## The Purge

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. The right holds that record over Hillary at 26 years (and counting).
Click to expand...

Yes but we have EVIDENCE OF HER FELONIES....


All YOU GOT  is HE HURT MY FEELINGS, AND "PRESUMED" with nothing else!


----------



## jc456

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> define obstruction.  defense of oneself is not obstruction.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is. If the house subpoenas peoples and documents you are obstructing their investigation. It was in the articles for impeachment for Nixon and Clinton too. You defend yourself by speaking the truth, let other people tell the truth and delivering documents if asked. If you don't you aren't defending yourself but obstructing justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh someone isn't allowed to defend themselves in your fked up brain? too funny. son, you're in the wrong country.  go back to russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.
Click to expand...


It's official. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is obstruction whether this is an impeachment inquiry or not.[/QUOTE]
They challenged the subpoenas in court.  Try to get some facts for once.[/QUOTE]
Just heard on NBC. The FBI is going to interview the whistleblowner..lol[/QUOTE]
Schitt's is going to be investigated by the FBI?  I wanna see that.


----------



## jc456

Ray From Cleveland said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> define obstruction.  defense of oneself is not obstruction.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is. If the house subpoenas peoples and documents you are obstructing their investigation. It was in the articles for impeachment for Nixon and Clinton too. You defend yourself by speaking the truth, let other people tell the truth and delivering documents if asked. If you don't you aren't defending yourself but obstructing justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh someone isn't allowed to defend themselves in your fked up brain? too funny. son, you're in the wrong country.  go back to russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's official. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is obstruction whether this is an impeachment inquiry or not.
Click to expand...

only a court can decide that.  he's willing to go to court. oh fking well.[/QUOTE]
If he wasn't the president he'd be under arrest. I tell you what try avoiding showing up when you get subpoenaed and see what you get.[/QUOTE]

The President has executive privilege, the average American does not. 

View attachment 290851[/QUOTE]
I wish the left knew what commander in chief meant.  holy fk they gots no brains.


----------



## Crepitus

Missouri_Mike said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's sum up the Impeachment process to date.
> 
> Here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 290731
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a democrat party and you're the pivot man.
Click to expand...

Do you even know what thread you're posting in?

Early onset dementia an ongoing problem for you?

Or maybe a work in progress.


----------



## The Purge

OldLady said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where is the criminal act in that?
> 
> 
> 
> The criminal act was withholding the military aid in exchange for the announcement of an investigation.
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't watched the hearings today, but for a few minutes I had it on while waiting on someone.
> 
> One question comes to mind.  In this case, could you honestly vote for impeachment of the Republican when the hearings did not allow Republican witnesses and the entire hearings were orchestrated by the Democrats?
> 
> The same questions come to mind if a Democrat was being charged with a crime targeting impeachment when the Democrats did not have the same rules as the Republicans?
> 
> So, as I hear this evening, maybe impeachment is appropriate, but the way the hearings were handled would make me either vote no or not be present.
> 
> What do you think?  Try to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes definitely. I've seen enough testimony to convince me that Trump should be impeached. He will have a chance to present his witnesses in the senate trial.
> 
> That's how this process works. What we are watching right now is not the trial. That happens after the impeachment.
> 
> However, the GOP could attempt some sort of defense in the impeachment hearing. Too bad they chose to take a hard pass on that in favor of squawking and flapping their wings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that a criminal act?  We have no obligation to give them money.  When we do give money, why would we give it to a country that reeks of corruption?  When they start cracking down on corruption, then we’ll be willing to to give them aid.  Nothing wrong, immoral, or illegal about it.
> 
> You also haven’t cited which law this supposedly breaks.
> 
> The fact that a corruption investigation would look bad for old Joe, isn’t an excuse to prevent such an investigation.  Maybe if Dems don’t like being outted as corrupt then they shouldn’t be such corrupt assholes, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The corruption allegations against Joe Biden were NOT CREDIBLE.  According to everyone who has testified so far.  Including the million-dollar Trump supporter Sondland, who the Republicans thought were on "their side."
> 
> When are you people going to wake up and smell the coffee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is another FUCKING LIE there has never been an investigation into Biden, his son and his involvement  with HIS EXTORTION....IF SO POST IT, and not just some left wing pundit saying so....we can wait!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh.  THAT investigation.  The one investigating the shit you guys made up.   There was a clear investigation into Burisma by Ukraine, and the actors/timeline all involved situations BEFORE Hunter went on their board.
> There is absolutely no evidence, except an active and hostile imagination on your part, to support that there was any extortion involved.
> Fact check: What Joe and Hunter Biden actually did in Ukraine
Click to expand...

You mean the CORRUPT UKRAINE INVESTIGATING ITSELF...you idiots are the ones that pushed that fallacy...and FACT CHECK is another SOROS FUNDED organization through his shell companies
Now let's  get a NEW INVESTIGATION GOING under the NEW PRESIDENT....

Ukraine Wants To Probe the Company That Paid Hunter Biden. But It's 'Too Sensitive'


----------



## jc456

IM2 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> define obstruction.  defense of oneself is not obstruction.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is. If the house subpoenas peoples and documents you are obstructing their investigation. It was in the articles for impeachment for Nixon and Clinton too. You defend yourself by speaking the truth, let other people tell the truth and delivering documents if asked. If you don't you aren't defending yourself but obstructing justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh someone isn't allowed to defend themselves in your fked up brain? too funny. son, you're in the wrong country.  go back to russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.
Click to expand...


It's official. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is obstruction whether this is an impeachment inquiry or not.[/QUOTE]
They challenged the subpoenas in court.  Try to get some facts for once.[/QUOTE]
I got plenty of facts. Fact 1 and only-if this was truly a hoax or witch hunt, trump would not be hiding documents and blocking witnesses. He'd let it all come out so the hoax and witch hunt would be revealed without question. But trump knows his supporters are dumb and he can tell them anything. So he hides documents, blocks testimonies then runs around talking about how nobody has been able to prove anything and you guys are stupid enough to believe it.[/QUOTE]
how do you know trump is hiding anything?  please tell us your source that told you that?  come on big man on campus, pound that slimey chest of yours for all to read.


----------



## Faun

The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. The right holds that record over Hillary at 26 years (and counting).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but we have EVIDENCE OF HER FELONIES....
> 
> 
> All YOU GOT  is HE HURT MY FEELINGS, AND "PRESUMED" with nothing else!
Click to expand...

Lock her up!


----------



## jc456

mamooth said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dood, you project more than a 24-screen cineplex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying the owner of the child molesting pizza parlor should have to testify?
> 
> Just which of your cult's idiot conspiracy theories are we supposed to take seriously?
Click to expand...


----------



## flack

Faun said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump wanted dirt on his political opponent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is his political opponent, and how did Trump conclude he was?  Nobody knows who his opponent is going to be.
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> About Joe Biden, why doesn't Trump demand his justice department open an investigation into Joe & Hunter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because honest people (which Democrats are not) need to provide some kind of evidence of wrongdoing, not just because it looks so bad.  It's clear why drug head was hired for a multi-million dollar paying job, but again, no evidence of what was provided in exchange for giving him that gravy job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both Biden and Trump are running for the same office.
Click to expand...

No. Right now Biden is running to be the democrat nominee. Once he wins that race he will then be running against Trump for president.


----------



## jc456

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you commie, the SOB got a few scratches and was back on duty the same damn day.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, the only commie I see is the couch dwelling pussy who was pulling his own taffy to comic books while Vinland was dodging bullets for his country, only to try to nip at his ankles later when he says something that reflects poorly on his great orange Vozhd .That would be you.
Click to expand...

he admitted being asked by someone in Ukraine government for his services.  Why would any foreign government offer a job to a Military Lt. Cpl of the USA? That's all I need to know.


----------



## Faun

flack said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump wanted dirt on his political opponent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is his political opponent, and how did Trump conclude he was?  Nobody knows who his opponent is going to be.
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> About Joe Biden, why doesn't Trump demand his justice department open an investigation into Joe & Hunter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because honest people (which Democrats are not) need to provide some kind of evidence of wrongdoing, not just because it looks so bad.  It's clear why drug head was hired for a multi-million dollar paying job, but again, no evidence of what was provided in exchange for giving him that gravy job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both Biden and Trump are running for the same office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Right now Biden is running to be the democrat nominee. Once he wins that race he will then be running against Trump for president.
Click to expand...

Wrong, he need not win the Democrats' nomination to run in the general election. 

Even worse for your position... if it were allowed to solicit foreign nationals for help to eliminate presidential hopefuls prior to the primaries under the fallacious excuse they're not political rivals of an incumbent president running for re-election, that would allow a president to violate campaign laws to eliminate every single candidate from the opposing party.


----------



## joaquinmiller

jc456 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> HMM: Ukrainian MPs demand Zelensky, Trump investigate suspicion of U.S.-Ukraine corruption involving $7.4 bln.
> 
> “Ukrainian members of parliament have demanded the presidents of Ukraine and the United States, Volodymyr Zelensky and Donald Trump, investigate suspicions of the legalization of $7.4 billion by the ‘family’ of ex-President Viktor Yanukovych through the American investment fund Franklin Templeton Investments, which they said has ties to the U.S. Democratic Party.”​Well, stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Trump should have been investigating Franklin Templeton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump isn't investigating anyone.
Click to expand...


Not even Biden?  He only wants to outsource that?  We have a Justice Dept and investigative agencies, but The Only One wants Ukraine to announce an investigation.  That's fucked-up, comrade.


----------



## Dragonlady

The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. The right holds that record over Hillary at 26 years (and counting).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but we have EVIDENCE OF HER FELONIES....
> 
> All YOU GOT  is HE HURT MY FEELINGS, AND "PRESUMED" with nothing else!
Click to expand...


What evidence do you have that Hillary committed felonies?  Why haven't you revealed this evidence?  Why haven't any of the more than 20 investigations ever produced any of this evidence?  

Trump has ONE investigation, out of which come 5 credible charges of obstruction of justice, and a second impeachment investigation where he's already admitted to abuse of power.

I'm starting to wonder if all of this pissing around in the Ukraine is Trump's hissy fit because the Ukrainians revealed Manafort's corruption with the Black Ledger.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

forkup said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is. If the house subpoenas peoples and documents you are obstructing their investigation. It was in the articles for impeachment for Nixon and Clinton too. You defend yourself by speaking the truth, let other people tell the truth and delivering documents if asked. If you don't you aren't defending yourself but obstructing justice.
> 
> 
> 
> oh someone isn't allowed to defend themselves in your fked up brain? too funny. son, you're in the wrong country.  go back to russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply OTE]
> If he wasn't the president he'd be under arrest. I tell you what try avoiding showing up when you get subpoenaed and see what you get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The President has executive privilege, the average American does not.
> 
> View attachment 290851
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> define obstruction.  defense of oneself is not obstruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it is. If the house subpoenas peoples and documents you are obstructing their investigation. It was in the articles for impeachment for Nixon and Clinton too. You defend yourself by speaking the truth, let other people tell the truth and delivering documents if asked. If you don't you aren't defending yourself but obstructing justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh someone isn't allowed to defend themselves in your fked up brain? too funny. son, you're in the wrong country.  go back to russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's official. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is obstruction whether this is an impeachment inquiry or not.
Click to expand...

They challenged the subpoenas in court.  Try to get some facts for once.[/QUOTE]
Just heard on NBC. The FBI is going to interview the whistleblowner..lol[/QUOTE]
Actually they asked, lawyers for the whistleblower are debating if they want them to. I have however personally no objection. If his identity could remain unknown in thé process, I wouldn't care if the house deposed him either. His original complaint has been verified by multiple witnesses, so I don't think he has more relevant things to say but sure. The problem is that Trump has already been caught on camera, implying he should get shot, and God knows, that there are plenty of people who would gladly do so.[/QUOTE]
I think it that was what they originally wanted, they have other questions.

I want Trump impeached and the Senate to ask Hunter and the Leaker what's up.

But on Dec 11, 2019. This will all be mute.

What I am most proud of as an American is that Sondlam's congressman told people to boycott and protest his businesses and the many threats he and his family have gotten. This makes me so proud of what America is really about. I bet it makes you even prouder right?


----------



## jc456

joaquinmiller said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> HMM: Ukrainian MPs demand Zelensky, Trump investigate suspicion of U.S.-Ukraine corruption involving $7.4 bln.
> 
> “Ukrainian members of parliament have demanded the presidents of Ukraine and the United States, Volodymyr Zelensky and Donald Trump, investigate suspicions of the legalization of $7.4 billion by the ‘family’ of ex-President Viktor Yanukovych through the American investment fund Franklin Templeton Investments, which they said has ties to the U.S. Democratic Party.”​Well, stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Trump should have been investigating Franklin Templeton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump isn't investigating anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even Biden?  He only wants to outsource that?  We have a Justice Dept and investigative agencies, but The Only One wants Ukraine to announce an investigation.  That's fucked-up, comrade.
Click to expand...

nope, trump is doing the state's business, unlike the congressional house.  They are the one's with the actual quid pro quo going on right now.  I want the government business being done, not their infectious fantasies.


----------



## jc456

Persistence Of Memory said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh someone isn't allowed to defend themselves in your fked up brain? too funny. son, you're in the wrong country.  go back to russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply OTE]
> If he wasn't the president he'd be under arrest. I tell you what try avoiding showing up when you get subpoenaed and see what you get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The President has executive privilege, the average American does not.
> 
> View attachment 290851
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is. If the house subpoenas peoples and documents you are obstructing their investigation. It was in the articles for impeachment for Nixon and Clinton too. You defend yourself by speaking the truth, let other people tell the truth and delivering documents if asked. If you don't you aren't defending yourself but obstructing justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh someone isn't allowed to defend themselves in your fked up brain? too funny. son, you're in the wrong country.  go back to russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's official. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is obstruction whether this is an impeachment inquiry or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They challenged the subpoenas in court.  Try to get some facts for once.
Click to expand...

Just heard on NBC. The FBI is going to interview the whistleblowner..lol[/QUOTE]
Actually they asked, lawyers for the whistleblower are debating if they want them to. I have however personally no objection. If his identity could remain unknown in thé process, I wouldn't care if the house deposed him either. His original complaint has been verified by multiple witnesses, so I don't think he has more relevant things to say but sure. The problem is that Trump has already been caught on camera, implying he should get shot, and God knows, that there are plenty of people who would gladly do so.[/QUOTE]
I think it that was what they originally wanted, they have other questions.

I want Trump impeached and the Senate to ask Hunter and the Leaker what's up.

But on Dec 11, 2019. This will all be mute.

What I am most proud of as an American is that Sondlam's congressman told people to boycott and protest his businesses and the many threats he and his family have gotten. This makes me so proud of what America is really about. I bet it makes you even prouder right?[/QUOTE]
I want you impeached.  you think I could do that?  I have the same chance as the demofks and you're sorry traitorous ass.


----------



## The Purge

Dragonlady said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. The right holds that record over Hillary at 26 years (and counting).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but we have EVIDENCE OF HER FELONIES....
> 
> All YOU GOT  is HE HURT MY FEELINGS, AND "PRESUMED" with nothing else!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have that Hillary committed felonies?  Why haven't you revealed this evidence?  Why haven't any of the more than 20 investigations ever produced any of this evidence?
> 
> Trump has ONE investigation, out of which come 5 credible charges of obstruction of justice, and a second impeachment investigation where he's already admitted to abuse of power.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if all of this pissing around in the Ukraine is Trump's hissy fit because the Ukrainians revealed Manafort's corruption with the Black Ledger.
Click to expand...

Tell me you didn't  look at that video with Comey spellingvout over 200bfelonies HE REFUSED TO PROSECUTE...BTW, he now is under investigation, for among other things colluding with the Hildebeast on the phony dossier that she finded....Are you really this stupi . Or just hoping I wouldn6 answer you? Moron!


----------



## joaquinmiller

jc456 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> HMM: Ukrainian MPs demand Zelensky, Trump investigate suspicion of U.S.-Ukraine corruption involving $7.4 bln.
> 
> “Ukrainian members of parliament have demanded the presidents of Ukraine and the United States, Volodymyr Zelensky and Donald Trump, investigate suspicions of the legalization of $7.4 billion by the ‘family’ of ex-President Viktor Yanukovych through the American investment fund Franklin Templeton Investments, which they said has ties to the U.S. Democratic Party.”​Well, stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Trump should have been investigating Franklin Templeton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump isn't investigating anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even Biden?  He only wants to outsource that?  We have a Justice Dept and investigative agencies, but The Only One wants Ukraine to announce an investigation.  That's fucked-up, comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope, trump is doing the state's business, unlike the congressional house.  They are the one's with the actual quid pro quo going on right now.  I want the government business being done, not their infectious fantasies.
Click to expand...


It's the state's business to investigate Biden, if there is evidence of wrongdoing.  You just said Trump isn't investigating anyone.  Your silly deflection to Congress is noted.


----------



## jc456

joaquinmiller said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> HMM: Ukrainian MPs demand Zelensky, Trump investigate suspicion of U.S.-Ukraine corruption involving $7.4 bln.
> 
> “Ukrainian members of parliament have demanded the presidents of Ukraine and the United States, Volodymyr Zelensky and Donald Trump, investigate suspicions of the legalization of $7.4 billion by the ‘family’ of ex-President Viktor Yanukovych through the American investment fund Franklin Templeton Investments, which they said has ties to the U.S. Democratic Party.”​Well, stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Trump should have been investigating Franklin Templeton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump isn't investigating anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even Biden?  He only wants to outsource that?  We have a Justice Dept and investigative agencies, but The Only One wants Ukraine to announce an investigation.  That's fucked-up, comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope, trump is doing the state's business, unlike the congressional house.  They are the one's with the actual quid pro quo going on right now.  I want the government business being done, not their infectious fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the state's business to investigate Biden, if there is evidence of wrongdoing.  You just said Trump isn't investigating anyone.  Your silly deflection to Congress is noted.
Click to expand...

actually, it's the DOJ's business to investigate biden, and they are.  Not trump.  you should learn your agencies better.


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Trump should have been investigating Franklin Templeton.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't investigating anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even Biden?  He only wants to outsource that?  We have a Justice Dept and investigative agencies, but The Only One wants Ukraine to announce an investigation.  That's fucked-up, comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope, trump is doing the state's business, unlike the congressional house.  They are the one's with the actual quid pro quo going on right now.  I want the government business being done, not their infectious fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the state's business to investigate Biden, if there is evidence of wrongdoing.  You just said Trump isn't investigating anyone.  Your silly deflection to Congress is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, it's the DOJ's business to investigate biden, and they are.  Not trump.  you should learn your agencies better.
Click to expand...

It's a pity Trump went to a foreign national to get help for an investigation into Biden rather than go to his own DoJ. He wouldn't be getting impeached if he had.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

joaquinmiller said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cut and dry
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is.  The only thing Jordan failed to mention was that "none of that materialized" because Trump got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You used a fact.  That's so unfair.
Click to expand...


That is conjecture, not a fact. Julio.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Mr. Holmes must be giving the Three Amigos and the President, Vice President and the Republican's on the committee a panic attack.


----------



## joaquinmiller

jc456 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Trump should have been investigating Franklin Templeton.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't investigating anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even Biden?  He only wants to outsource that?  We have a Justice Dept and investigative agencies, but The Only One wants Ukraine to announce an investigation.  That's fucked-up, comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope, trump is doing the state's business, unlike the congressional house.  They are the one's with the actual quid pro quo going on right now.  I want the government business being done, not their infectious fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the state's business to investigate Biden, if there is evidence of wrongdoing.  You just said Trump isn't investigating anyone.  Your silly deflection to Congress is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, it's the DOJ's business to investigate biden, and they are.  Not trump.  you should learn your agencies better.
Click to expand...


Give us a link to a DoJ investigation of a Biden.  Trump says he hasn't asked the DoJ to do that.  The DoJ is a part of the Executive Branch - that puts it under Trump's authority.   Pretend otherwise, if it suits your agenda.


----------



## joaquinmiller

AzogtheDefiler said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cut and dry
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is.  The only thing Jordan failed to mention was that "none of that materialized" because Trump got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You used a fact.  That's so unfair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is conjecture, not a fact. Julio.
Click to expand...


You funny.  It's a fact that Jordan was aiming his speech/question at people so ignorant as to not know the aid had been released because the game was blown.


----------



## The Purge

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see you defaulted to your losing position you always take when you can't  spin a debate topic....ROTFLMFAO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ^ ^ ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DOUBLING DOWN!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lock them up!
> 
> Any ... day ... nowwwwwww!
Click to expand...


----------



## theHawk

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where is the criminal act in that?
> 
> 
> 
> The criminal act was withholding the military aid in exchange for the announcement of an investigation.
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't watched the hearings today, but for a few minutes I had it on while waiting on someone.
> 
> One question comes to mind.  In this case, could you honestly vote for impeachment of the Republican when the hearings did not allow Republican witnesses and the entire hearings were orchestrated by the Democrats?
> 
> The same questions come to mind if a Democrat was being charged with a crime targeting impeachment when the Democrats did not have the same rules as the Republicans?
> 
> So, as I hear this evening, maybe impeachment is appropriate, but the way the hearings were handled would make me either vote no or not be present.
> 
> What do you think?  Try to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes definitely. I've seen enough testimony to convince me that Trump should be impeached. He will have a chance to present his witnesses in the senate trial.
> 
> That's how this process works. What we are watching right now is not the trial. That happens after the impeachment.
> 
> However, the GOP could attempt some sort of defense in the impeachment hearing. Too bad they chose to take a hard pass on that in favor of squawking and flapping their wings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that a criminal act?  We have no obligation to give them money.  When we do give money, why would we give it to a country that reeks of corruption?  When they start cracking down on corruption, then we’ll be willing to to give them aid.  Nothing wrong, immoral, or illegal about it.
> 
> You also haven’t cited which law this supposedly breaks.
> 
> The fact that a corruption investigation would look bad for old Joe, isn’t an excuse to prevent such an investigation.  Maybe if Dems don’t like being outted as corrupt then they shouldn’t be such corrupt assholes, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The corruption allegations against Joe Biden were NOT CREDIBLE.  According to everyone who has testified so far.  Including the million-dollar Trump supporter Sondland, who the Republicans thought were on "their side."
> 
> When are you people going to wake up and smell the coffee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The corruption investigation in Ukraine was for Burisma, not “Joe Biden”.
> 
> If there is no credible link to old Joe, then why are Dems so afraid of an investigation?  It must mean he is guilty.
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Besides rightwingnuts, who said Dems are afraid of Biden being investigated?
Click to expand...


Apparently all Dems, all who support this impeachment sham against President Trump simply for asking Ukraine to crack down on corruption.  Why else would they be claiming this personally benefits President Trump?  It only benefits him if Biden is guilty of corruption.


----------



## joaquinmiller

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Pretty cut and dry



Oh, hell, yes, that's cut and dry, if you have your head up your ass.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

jc456 said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply OTE]
> If he wasn't the president he'd be under arrest. I tell you what try avoiding showing up when you get subpoenaed and see what you get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The President has executive privilege, the average American does not.
> 
> View attachment 290851
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh someone isn't allowed to defend themselves in your fked up brain? too funny. son, you're in the wrong country.  go back to russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's official. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is obstruction whether this is an impeachment inquiry or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They challenged the subpoenas in court.  Try to get some facts for once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just heard on NBC. The FBI is going to interview the whistleblowner..lol
Click to expand...

Actually they asked, lawyers for the whistleblower are debating if they want them to. I have however personally no objection. If his identity could remain unknown in thé process, I wouldn't care if the house deposed him either. His original complaint has been verified by multiple witnesses, so I don't think he has more relevant things to say but sure. The problem is that Trump has already been caught on camera, implying he should get shot, and God knows, that there are plenty of people who would gladly do so.[/QUOTE]
I think it that was what they originally wanted, they have other questions.

I want Trump impeached and the Senate to ask Hunter and the Leaker what's up.

But on Dec 11, 2019. This will all be mute.

What I am most proud of as an American is that Sondlam's congressman told people to boycott and protest his businesses and the many threats he and his family have gotten. This makes me so proud of what America is really about. I bet it makes you even prouder right?[/QUOTE]
I want you impeached.  you think I could do that?  I have the same chance as the demofks and you're sorry traitorous ass.[/QUOTE]
Huh???...Lol. My posts are nothing but sarcasm and very dry humor


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

joaquinmiller said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cut and dry
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is.  The only thing Jordan failed to mention was that "none of that materialized" because Trump got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You used a fact.  That's so unfair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is conjecture, not a fact. Julio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You funny.  It's a fact that Jordan was aiming his speech/question at people so ignorant as to not know the aid had been released because the game was blown.
Click to expand...


That is again conjecture and could be true, even may be true but you don't know for sure, Manuel.


----------



## flack

The Purge said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. The right holds that record over Hillary at 26 years (and counting).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but we have EVIDENCE OF HER FELONIES....
> 
> All YOU GOT  is HE HURT MY FEELINGS, AND "PRESUMED" with nothing else!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have that Hillary committed felonies?  Why haven't you revealed this evidence?  Why haven't any of the more than 20 investigations ever produced any of this evidence?
> 
> Trump has ONE investigation, out of which come 5 credible charges of obstruction of justice, and a second impeachment investigation where he's already admitted to abuse of power.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if all of this pissing around in the Ukraine is Trump's hissy fit because the Ukrainians revealed Manafort's corruption with the Black Ledger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me you didn't  look at that video with Comey spellingvout over 200bfelonies HE REFUSED TO PROSECUTE...BTW, he now is under investigation, for among other things colluding with the Hildebeast on the phony dossier that she finded....Are you really this stupi . Or just hoping I wouldn6 answer you? Moron!
Click to expand...

The democrats on here and elsewhere have no clue what is about to happen. They are being left completely in the dark. The reason for this clown show is the democrat leadership know what is coming and this is their attempt  at distracting their base as long as possible.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

joaquinmiller said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cut and dry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, hell, yes, that's cut and dry, if you have your head up your ass.
Click to expand...


So angry, Pedro. Conjecture is not enough to convict in this country.


----------



## OldLady

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> The white house threw Rudy right under the bus yesterday.


What did they say?  Does the President no longer know who he is?


----------



## theHawk

NotYourBody said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, he wanted Ukraine to investigate corruption. What’s the crime again?
> 
> 
> 
> No, he just wanted Ukraine to say they were investigating Bidens. It didn't actually have to do it, just say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where is the criminal act in that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The criminal act was withholding the military aid in exchange for the announcement of an investigation.
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't watched the hearings today, but for a few minutes I had it on while waiting on someone.
> 
> One question comes to mind.  In this case, could you honestly vote for impeachment of the Republican when the hearings did not allow Republican witnesses and the entire hearings were orchestrated by the Democrats?
> 
> The same questions come to mind if a Democrat was being charged with a crime targeting impeachment when the Democrats did not have the same rules as the Republicans?
> 
> So, as I hear this evening, maybe impeachment is appropriate, but the way the hearings were handled would make me either vote no or not be present.
> 
> What do you think?  Try to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes definitely. I've seen enough testimony to convince me that Trump should be impeached. He will have a chance to present his witnesses in the senate trial.
> 
> That's how this process works. What we are watching right now is not the trial. That happens after the impeachment.
> 
> However, the GOP could attempt some sort of defense in the impeachment hearing. Too bad they chose to take a hard pass on that in favor of squawking and flapping their wings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that a criminal act?  We have no obligation to give them money.  When we do give money, why would we give it to a country that reeks of corruption?  When they start cracking down on corruption, then we’ll be willing to to give them aid.  Nothing wrong, immoral, or illegal about it.
> 
> You also haven’t cited which law this supposedly breaks.
> 
> The fact that a corruption investigation would look bad for old Joe, isn’t an excuse to prevent such an investigation.  Maybe if Dems don’t like being outted as corrupt then they shouldn’t be such corrupt assholes, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump wanted dirt on his political opponent. He withheld congressionally approved military aid in order to force Ukraine to provide said dirt, or to pretend they would provide it via an 'investigation.'
> 
> That sure looks like bribery to me.
> 
> I don't need to cite a law, I am not a lawyer, nor am I in charge of any part of the impeachment process. I am an observer, nothing more.
> 
> About Joe Biden, why doesn't Trump demand his justice department open an investigation into Joe & Hunter? Why all the secrecy with the hidden call transcript and why all the arm twisting with the Ukrainians?
Click to expand...


If there is “dirt” on Joe, it would only be there if he is guilty of corruption.  Isn’t it in the interest of every voter to know if Joe was neck deep in Ukrainian corruption during his time as VP, especially if he is running for President?

Funny how informing the American people of Dem corruption is being defined as “bribery” for President Trump.  

It’s Hillary Clinton all over again.  You’re blaming President Trump or a foreign power of “election interference” simply for exposing actual Democrat corruption and crimes.  You people can never hold your politicians accountable for their corruption and crimes.


----------



## flack

Faun said:


> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump wanted dirt on his political opponent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is his political opponent, and how did Trump conclude he was?  Nobody knows who his opponent is going to be.
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> About Joe Biden, why doesn't Trump demand his justice department open an investigation into Joe & Hunter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because honest people (which Democrats are not) need to provide some kind of evidence of wrongdoing, not just because it looks so bad.  It's clear why drug head was hired for a multi-million dollar paying job, but again, no evidence of what was provided in exchange for giving him that gravy job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both Biden and Trump are running for the same office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Right now Biden is running to be the democrat nominee. Once he wins that race he will then be running against Trump for president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, he need not win the Democrats' nomination to run in the general election.
> 
> Even worse for your position... if it were allowed to solicit foreign nationals for help to eliminate presidential hopefuls prior to the primaries under the fallacious excuse they're not political rivals of an incumbent president running for re-election, that would allow a president to violate campaign laws to eliminate every single candidate from the opposing party.
Click to expand...

You are right. He doesn't. However he is ,as of now, running for the nomination for the democrat party. He would have to declare a run as an independent for your theory to hold up.


----------



## OldLady

The Purge said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> The criminal act was withholding the military aid in exchange for the announcement of an investigation.
> Yes definitely. I've seen enough testimony to convince me that Trump should be impeached. He will have a chance to present his witnesses in the senate trial.
> 
> That's how this process works. What we are watching right now is not the trial. That happens after the impeachment.
> 
> However, the GOP could attempt some sort of defense in the impeachment hearing. Too bad they chose to take a hard pass on that in favor of squawking and flapping their wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that a criminal act?  We have no obligation to give them money.  When we do give money, why would we give it to a country that reeks of corruption?  When they start cracking down on corruption, then we’ll be willing to to give them aid.  Nothing wrong, immoral, or illegal about it.
> 
> You also haven’t cited which law this supposedly breaks.
> 
> The fact that a corruption investigation would look bad for old Joe, isn’t an excuse to prevent such an investigation.  Maybe if Dems don’t like being outted as corrupt then they shouldn’t be such corrupt assholes, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The corruption allegations against Joe Biden were NOT CREDIBLE.  According to everyone who has testified so far.  Including the million-dollar Trump supporter Sondland, who the Republicans thought were on "their side."
> 
> When are you people going to wake up and smell the coffee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is another FUCKING LIE there has never been an investigation into Biden, his son and his involvement  with HIS EXTORTION....IF SO POST IT, and not just some left wing pundit saying so....we can wait!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh.  THAT investigation.  The one investigating the shit you guys made up.   There was a clear investigation into Burisma by Ukraine, and the actors/timeline all involved situations BEFORE Hunter went on their board.
> There is absolutely no evidence, except an active and hostile imagination on your part, to support that there was any extortion involved.
> Fact check: What Joe and Hunter Biden actually did in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the CORRUPT UKRAINE INVESTIGATING ITSELF...you idiots are the ones that pushed that fallacy...and FACT CHECK is another SOROS FUNDED organization through his shell companies
> Now let's  get a NEW INVESTIGATION GOING under the NEW PRESIDENT....
> 
> Ukraine Wants To Probe the Company That Paid Hunter Biden. But It's 'Too Sensitive'
Click to expand...

Wanting to investigate what and why they paid Hunter Biden is definitely jumping into America's domestic political arena.


----------



## joaquinmiller

AzogtheDefiler said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cut and dry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, hell, yes, that's cut and dry, if you have your head up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So angry, Pedro. Conjecture is not enough to convict in this country.
Click to expand...


What happened to cut and dry?


----------



## the other mike

Faun said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't investigating anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even Biden?  He only wants to outsource that?  We have a Justice Dept and investigative agencies, but The Only One wants Ukraine to announce an investigation.  That's fucked-up, comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope, trump is doing the state's business, unlike the congressional house.  They are the one's with the actual quid pro quo going on right now.  I want the government business being done, not their infectious fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the state's business to investigate Biden, if there is evidence of wrongdoing.  You just said Trump isn't investigating anyone.  Your silly deflection to Congress is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, it's the DOJ's business to investigate biden, and they are.  Not trump.  you should learn your agencies better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a pity Trump went to a foreign national to get help for an investigation into Biden rather than go to his own DoJ. He wouldn't be getting impeached if he had.
Click to expand...

If there's no dirt on the Biden's, then what are you guys so worried about? Let Hunter testify.


----------



## OldLady

Dragonlady said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. The right holds that record over Hillary at 26 years (and counting).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but we have EVIDENCE OF HER FELONIES....
> 
> All YOU GOT  is HE HURT MY FEELINGS, AND "PRESUMED" with nothing else!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have that Hillary committed felonies?  Why haven't you revealed this evidence?  Why haven't any of the more than 20 investigations ever produced any of this evidence?
> 
> Trump has ONE investigation, out of which come 5 credible charges of obstruction of justice, and a second impeachment investigation where he's already admitted to abuse of power.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if all of this pissing around in the Ukraine is Trump's hissy fit because the Ukrainians revealed Manafort's corruption with the Black Ledger.
Click to expand...

Of course it is.


----------



## Dragonlady

jc456 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you commie, the SOB got a few scratches and was back on duty the same damn day.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, the only commie I see is the couch dwelling pussy who was pulling his own taffy to comic books while Vinland was dodging bullets for his country, only to try to nip at his ankles later when he says something that reflects poorly on his great orange Vozhd .That would be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he admitted being asked by someone in Ukraine government for his services.  Why would any foreign government offer a job to a Military Lt. Cpl of the USA? That's all I need to know.
Click to expand...


Secretary of State, Madeline Albright, was offered the job of President of Czechoslovakia when she left office.  It's not unusual at all that he was offered a job.  In fact, it happens so frequently that there's a process to be followed by career officers when such offers are made, and Vindman followed all of the protocols.


----------



## Faun

The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ ^ ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOUBLING DOWN!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lock them up!
> 
> Any ... day ... nowwwwwww!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Then lock her up!

What are ya waiting for?


----------



## jc456

Persistence Of Memory said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The President has executive privilege, the average American does not.
> 
> View attachment 290851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's official. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is obstruction whether this is an impeachment inquiry or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They challenged the subpoenas in court.  Try to get some facts for once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just heard on NBC. The FBI is going to interview the whistleblowner..lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they asked, lawyers for the whistleblower are debating if they want them to. I have however personally no objection. If his identity could remain unknown in thé process, I wouldn't care if the house deposed him either. His original complaint has been verified by multiple witnesses, so I don't think he has more relevant things to say but sure. The problem is that Trump has already been caught on camera, implying he should get shot, and God knows, that there are plenty of people who would gladly do so.
Click to expand...

I think it that was what they originally wanted, they have other questions.

I want Trump impeached and the Senate to ask Hunter and the Leaker what's up.

But on Dec 11, 2019. This will all be mute.

What I am most proud of as an American is that Sondlam's congressman told people to boycott and protest his businesses and the many threats he and his family have gotten. This makes me so proud of what America is really about. I bet it makes you even prouder right?[/QUOTE]
I want you impeached.  you think I could do that?  I have the same chance as the demofks and you're sorry traitorous ass.[/QUOTE]
Huh???...Lol. My posts are nothing but sarcasm and very dry humor[/QUOTE]
in your own mind


----------



## Dragonlady

jc456 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> HMM: Ukrainian MPs demand Zelensky, Trump investigate suspicion of U.S.-Ukraine corruption involving $7.4 bln.
> 
> “Ukrainian members of parliament have demanded the presidents of Ukraine and the United States, Volodymyr Zelensky and Donald Trump, investigate suspicions of the legalization of $7.4 billion by the ‘family’ of ex-President Viktor Yanukovych through the American investment fund Franklin Templeton Investments, which they said has ties to the U.S. Democratic Party.”​Well, stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Trump should have been investigating Franklin Templeton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump isn't investigating anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even Biden?  He only wants to outsource that?  We have a Justice Dept and investigative agencies, but The Only One wants Ukraine to announce an investigation.  That's fucked-up, comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope, trump is doing the state's business, unlike the congressional house.  They are the one's with the actual quid pro quo going on right now.  I want the government business being done, not their infectious fantasies.
Click to expand...


Government business is being done - note all of the breaks for votes during the process.  Unlike Trump, who can only obsess about one thing at a time, Pelosi is able to walk, talk, and chew gum, at the same time.  Women, by nature, are better able to multi-task than men, because we have to.  Especially working women who are accustomed to balancing work obligations, managing family life and schedules, as well as meals laundry, etc., and social obligations, all while being perfectly groomed.


----------



## LilOlLady

I got caught with my hand in the cookie jar, but I did not want a cookie and I did not take a cookie. 
I cannot wait to see Trump throw Rudy under the bus he has with his name on it.
What was Trump responding to when he said he *"did not ask for nothing" *"d*id not ask for a Quid pro quo* ("a favor for a favor")
Why can't those close to trump be subpoenaed? Is it because they would under oath commit perjury? 
What was Trump's interest in the company that Biden son worked for but no other companies?-


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

jc456 said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's official. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is obstruction whether this is an impeachment inquiry or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They challenged the subpoenas in court.  Try to get some facts for once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just heard on NBC. The FBI is going to interview the whistleblowner..lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they asked, lawyers for the whistleblower are debating if they want them to. I have however personally no objection. If his identity could remain unknown in thé process, I wouldn't care if the house deposed him either. His original complaint has been verified by multiple witnesses, so I don't think he has more relevant things to say but sure. The problem is that Trump has already been caught on camera, implying he should get shot, and God knows, that there are plenty of people who would gladly do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it that was what they originally wanted, they have other questions.
> 
> I want Trump impeached and the Senate to ask Hunter and the Leaker what's up.
> 
> But on Dec 11, 2019. This will all be mute.
> 
> What I am most proud of as an American is that Sondlam's congressman told people to boycott and protest his businesses and the many threats he and his family have gotten. This makes me so proud of what America is really about. I bet it makes you even prouder right?
Click to expand...

I want you impeached.  you think I could do that?  I have the same chance as the demofks and you're sorry traitorous ass.[/QUOTE]
Huh???...Lol. My posts are nothing but sarcasm and very dry humor[/QUOTE]
in your own mind[/QUOTE]
December 11, 2019.
Sorry I don't flame Popeye. To me, flamers express how unhappy they really are in life. Usually stuck in a dead end job. Had to settle for a spouse because that was it. Divorced. Drug habit.....etc 
 Not saying anyone is, but usually..............Bye

December 11, 2019


----------



## Rye Catcher

Ms. Hill is causing the White House and the Republican Members of the committee to shit their pants.


----------



## LilOlLady

Where is the corruption in the company that Biden's son worked for??? *Unfounded fake news* like the unfounded fake news about Hillary that put doubt in the minds of many voters. Trumps asking for an investigation into the company have worked because it has put doubt in the minds of voters.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

LilOlLady said:


> I got caught with my hand in the cookie jar, but I did not want a cookie and I did not take a cookie.
> I cannot wait to see Trump throw Rudy under the bus he has with his name on it.
> What was Trump responding to when he said he *"did not ask for nothing" *"d*id not ask for a Quid pro quo* ("a favor for a favor")
> Why can't those close to trump be subpoenaed? Is it because they would under oath commit perjury?
> What was Trump's interest in the company that Biden son worked for but no other companies?-



You can make a perjury charge against just about anybody.  That's why Trump and his gang are not going to testify to anything.  Now if this was a truthful hearing, perhaps.  But given the fact the left has been calling for impeachment since before Trump entered the White House, and has been calling for impeachment ever since, it's clear this is yet another witch hunt to try and overturn an election, or at the very least, try to insure Trump is not successful in his reelection. 

This is not about Trump doing something wrong, and then the House deciding on proper punishment.  It's punishment they wanted to inflict since the beginning, and now trying to find a way to use it.


----------



## Crixus

Okay, so from the opening statement of both witnesses one can gather that they are very important (they were sure to let us know) and that they were mad because they weren't invited to the tea party.


----------



## LilOlLady

theHawk said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he just wanted Ukraine to say they were investigating Bidens. It didn't actually have to do it, just say it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where is the criminal act in that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The criminal act was withholding the military aid in exchange for the announcement of an investigation.
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't watched the hearings today, but for a few minutes I had it on while waiting on someone.
> 
> One question comes to mind.  In this case, could you honestly vote for impeachment of the Republican when the hearings did not allow Republican witnesses and the entire hearings were orchestrated by the Democrats?
> 
> The same questions come to mind if a Democrat was being charged with a crime targeting impeachment when the Democrats did not have the same rules as the Republicans?
> 
> So, as I hear this evening, maybe impeachment is appropriate, but the way the hearings were handled would make me either vote no or not be present.
> 
> What do you think?  Try to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes definitely. I've seen enough testimony to convince me that Trump should be impeached. He will have a chance to present his witnesses in the senate trial.
> 
> That's how this process works. What we are watching right now is not the trial. That happens after the impeachment.
> 
> However, the GOP could attempt some sort of defense in the impeachment hearing. Too bad they chose to take a hard pass on that in favor of squawking and flapping their wings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that a criminal act?  We have no obligation to give them money.  When we do give money, why would we give it to a country that reeks of corruption?  When they start cracking down on corruption, then we’ll be willing to to give them aid.  Nothing wrong, immoral, or illegal about it.
> 
> You also haven’t cited which law this supposedly breaks.
> 
> The fact that a corruption investigation would look bad for old Joe, isn’t an excuse to prevent such an investigation.  Maybe if Dems don’t like being outted as corrupt then they shouldn’t be such corrupt assholes, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump wanted dirt on his political opponent. He withheld congressionally approved military aid in order to force Ukraine to provide said dirt, or to pretend they would provide it via an 'investigation.'
> 
> That sure looks like bribery to me.
> 
> I don't need to cite a law, I am not a lawyer, nor am I in charge of any part of the impeachment process. I am an observer, nothing more.
> 
> About Joe Biden, why doesn't Trump demand his justice department open an investigation into Joe & Hunter? Why all the secrecy with the hidden call transcript and why all the arm twisting with the Ukrainians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there is “dirt” on Joe, it would only be there if he is guilty of corruption.  Isn’t it in the interest of every voter to know if Joe was neck deep in Ukrainian corruption during his time as VP, especially if he is running for President?
> 
> Funny how informing the American people of Dem corruption is being defined as “bribery” for President Trump.
> 
> It’s Hillary Clinton all over again.  You’re blaming President Trump or a foreign power of “election interference” simply for exposing actual Democrat corruption and crimes.  You people can never hold your politicians accountable for their corruption and crimes.
Click to expand...

He has not exposed anything because there is nothing to expose but to put doubt in the minds of voters. Trump gives new meaning to the word of corruption.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even Biden?  He only wants to outsource that?  We have a Justice Dept and investigative agencies, but The Only One wants Ukraine to announce an investigation.  That's fucked-up, comrade.
> 
> 
> 
> nope, trump is doing the state's business, unlike the congressional house.  They are the one's with the actual quid pro quo going on right now.  I want the government business being done, not their infectious fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the state's business to investigate Biden, if there is evidence of wrongdoing.  You just said Trump isn't investigating anyone.  Your silly deflection to Congress is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, it's the DOJ's business to investigate biden, and they are.  Not trump.  you should learn your agencies better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a pity Trump went to a foreign national to get help for an investigation into Biden rather than go to his own DoJ. He wouldn't be getting impeached if he had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there's no dirt on the Biden's, then what are you guys so worried about? Let Hunter testify.
Click to expand...

I've noticed that those who post tens of thousands of posts per year are some really angry people. How many boards do some of these poor souls post at??..My God. to me, that is abuse of your life...lol


----------



## LilOlLady

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope, trump is doing the state's business, unlike the congressional house.  They are the one's with the actual quid pro quo going on right now.  I want the government business being done, not their infectious fantasies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the state's business to investigate Biden, if there is evidence of wrongdoing.  You just said Trump isn't investigating anyone.  Your silly deflection to Congress is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, it's the DOJ's business to investigate biden, and they are.  Not trump.  you should learn your agencies better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a pity Trump went to a foreign national to get help for an investigation into Biden rather than go to his own DoJ. He wouldn't be getting impeached if he had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there's no dirt on the Biden's, then what are you guys so worried about? Let Hunter testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've noticed that those who post tens of thousands of posts per year are some really angry people. How many boards do some of these poor souls post at??..My God. to me, that is abuse of your life...lol
Click to expand...

You are one of them. lol


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Rye Catcher said:


> Ms. Hill is causing the White House and the Republican Members of the committee to shit their pants.


Why are all these women so so physically ugly???. That is my repulsive question. I can't even look at her anymore....Where is the Blond babe??????????????????????


----------



## JGalt

So the official impeachment topic of today is "Trump/Russia Collusion"?

Again?


----------



## the other mike

Crixus said:


> Okay, so from the opening statement of both witnesses one can gather that they are very important (they were sure to let us know) and that they were mad because they weren't invited to the tea party.


They're Brennan stooges.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

LilOlLady said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the state's business to investigate Biden, if there is evidence of wrongdoing.  You just said Trump isn't investigating anyone.  Your silly deflection to Congress is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> actually, it's the DOJ's business to investigate biden, and they are.  Not trump.  you should learn your agencies better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a pity Trump went to a foreign national to get help for an investigation into Biden rather than go to his own DoJ. He wouldn't be getting impeached if he had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there's no dirt on the Biden's, then what are you guys so worried about? Let Hunter testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've noticed that those who post tens of thousands of posts per year are some really angry people. How many boards do some of these poor souls post at??..My God. to me, that is abuse of your life...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one of them. lol
Click to expand...

Hmmmm..500 posts in 2 months. One board. No Twitter. FB...blaaaa.

Your public school math does not make sense to me.


----------



## LilOlLady

Ray From Cleveland said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got caught with my hand in the cookie jar, but I did not want a cookie and I did not take a cookie.
> I cannot wait to see Trump throw Rudy under the bus he has with his name on it.
> What was Trump responding to when he said he *"did not ask for nothing" *"d*id not ask for a Quid pro quo* ("a favor for a favor")
> Why can't those close to trump be subpoenaed? Is it because they would under oath commit perjury?
> What was Trump's interest in the company that Biden son worked for but no other companies?-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can make a perjury charge against just about anybody.  That's why Trump and his gang are not going to testify to anything.  Now if this was a truthful hearing, perhaps.  But given the fact the left has been calling for impeachment since before Trump entered the White House, and has been calling for impeachment ever since, it's clear this is yet another witch hunt to try and overturn an election, or at the very least, try to insure Trump is not successful in his reelection.
> 
> This is not about Trump doing something wrong, and then the House deciding on proper punishment.  It's punishment they wanted to inflict since the beginning, and now trying to find a way to use it.
> 
> View attachment 290933
Click to expand...

Looks like Trump handed it to the Democrats on a silver platter. Democrats did not create a Quid Pro Quo. Give him enough rope and he will hang himself. LOL Trump is his own worse enemy. You got to be dumb blind and deaf not to see through Trump's corruption, racism, and his incompetence.


----------



## OKTexas

HaShev said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is. If the house subpoenas peoples and documents you are obstructing their investigation. It was in the articles for impeachment for Nixon and Clinton too. You defend yourself by speaking the truth, let other people tell the truth and delivering documents if asked. If you don't you aren't defending yourself but obstructing justice.
> 
> 
> 
> oh someone isn't allowed to defend themselves in your fked up brain? too funny. son, you're in the wrong country.  go back to russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just heard on NBC. The FBI is going to interview the whistleblowner..lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because it's illegal to file false charges.   They should send him the bill for all this and add our time, pain, and suffering to the millions who has to watch this farce and had our normal TV interupted.  And they complain about waterboarding ..... oy!
Click to expand...



They should determine if he had a legitimate need to know about the call, which was classified at the time. If not, the people he spoke to could be in a world of hurt.

.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

LilOlLady said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got caught with my hand in the cookie jar, but I did not want a cookie and I did not take a cookie.
> I cannot wait to see Trump throw Rudy under the bus he has with his name on it.
> What was Trump responding to when he said he *"did not ask for nothing" *"d*id not ask for a Quid pro quo* ("a favor for a favor")
> Why can't those close to trump be subpoenaed? Is it because they would under oath commit perjury?
> What was Trump's interest in the company that Biden son worked for but no other companies?-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can make a perjury charge against just about anybody.  That's why Trump and his gang are not going to testify to anything.  Now if this was a truthful hearing, perhaps.  But given the fact the left has been calling for impeachment since before Trump entered the White House, and has been calling for impeachment ever since, it's clear this is yet another witch hunt to try and overturn an election, or at the very least, try to insure Trump is not successful in his reelection.
> 
> This is not about Trump doing something wrong, and then the House deciding on proper punishment.  It's punishment they wanted to inflict since the beginning, and now trying to find a way to use it.
> 
> View attachment 290933
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like Trump handed it to the Democrats on a silver platter. Democrats did not create a Quid Pro Quo. Give him enough rope and he will hang himself. LOL Trump is his own worse enemy. You got to be dumb blind and deaf not to see through Trump's corruption, racism, and his incompetence.
Click to expand...


Democrats did create quid pro quo, then it went to extortion, now it's bribery.  It's clear who is the liar in this situation. 

I almost can't wait until the next commie President under a Republican led house.  I hope they lie and make it twice as bad on him or her.  These Democrats are about as un-American as you can get.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Persistence Of Memory said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, it's the DOJ's business to investigate biden, and they are.  Not trump.  you should learn your agencies better.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pity Trump went to a foreign national to get help for an investigation into Biden rather than go to his own DoJ. He wouldn't be getting impeached if he had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there's no dirt on the Biden's, then what are you guys so worried about? Let Hunter testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've noticed that those who post tens of thousands of posts per year are some really angry people. How many boards do some of these poor souls post at??..My God. to me, that is abuse of your life...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one of them. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm..500 posts in 2 months. One board. No Twitter. FB...blaaaa.
> 
> Your public school math does not make sense to me.
Click to expand...


Your off topic post and use of an ad hominem are unwelcome.  Post on the current event which is ongoing - or find another thread somewhere else.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Why are we talking about a rapper??


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Rye Catcher said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pity Trump went to a foreign national to get help for an investigation into Biden rather than go to his own DoJ. He wouldn't be getting impeached if he had.
> 
> 
> 
> If there's no dirt on the Biden's, then what are you guys so worried about? Let Hunter testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've noticed that those who post tens of thousands of posts per year are some really angry people. How many boards do some of these poor souls post at??..My God. to me, that is abuse of your life...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one of them. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm..500 posts in 2 months. One board. No Twitter. FB...blaaaa.
> 
> Your public school math does not make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your off topic post and use of an ad hominem are unwelcome.  Post on the current event which is ongoing - or find another thread somewhere else.
Click to expand...

You have 3 posts???. I was talking to someone else and responding. But I do thank you for concerns.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Persistence Of Memory said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, it's the DOJ's business to investigate biden, and they are.  Not trump.  you should learn your agencies better.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pity Trump went to a foreign national to get help for an investigation into Biden rather than go to his own DoJ. He wouldn't be getting impeached if he had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there's no dirt on the Biden's, then what are you guys so worried about? Let Hunter testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've noticed that those who post tens of thousands of posts per year are some really angry people. How many boards do some of these poor souls post at??..My God. to me, that is abuse of your life...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one of them. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm..500 posts in 2 months. One board. No Twitter. FB...blaaaa.
> 
> Your public school math does not make sense to me.
Click to expand...


530 posts in 52 days?  LilOlLady has 8911 post in 10+ years.  Which of you posts at a faster rate?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

joaquinmiller said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cut and dry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, hell, yes, that's cut and dry, if you have your head up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So angry, Pedro. Conjecture is not enough to convict in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened to cut and dry?
Click to expand...


It was cut and dry. Facts state that aid was released. We don't know the "why". That is conjecture, Enrique.


----------



## Dragonlady

The Purge said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. The right holds that record over Hillary at 26 years (and counting).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but we have EVIDENCE OF HER FELONIES....
> 
> All YOU GOT  is HE HURT MY FEELINGS, AND "PRESUMED" with nothing else!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have that Hillary committed felonies?  Why haven't you revealed this evidence?  Why haven't any of the more than 20 investigations ever produced any of this evidence?
> 
> Trump has ONE investigation, out of which come 5 credible charges of obstruction of justice, and a second impeachment investigation where he's already admitted to abuse of power.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if all of this pissing around in the Ukraine is Trump's hissy fit because the Ukrainians revealed Manafort's corruption with the Black Ledger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me you didn't  look at that video with Comey spellingvout over 200bfelonies HE REFUSED TO PROSECUTE...BTW, he now is under investigation, for among other things colluding with the Hildebeast on the phony dossier that she finded....Are you really this stupi . Or just hoping I wouldn6 answer you? Moron!
Click to expand...


Comey said there were NO PROSECUTABLE FELONIES.  The classified emails would have had to have fallen into the wrong hands to justify the charges.  That never happened.  The law against private servers wasn't passed until AFTER she left office so the server was legal.  What exactly do you think he could prosecute her for?

I note that Trump has forced three different investigations of Clinton's emails since he took office.  Whatever happened with the Huber Investigation.  He was supposed to report back by December of 2017, and we've had crickets since the investigation was announced.

Then there was the IG's report on Comey's handling of Clinton's emails, which concurred with Comey's decision not to prosecute, but ciriticized his process.

And we have a Senate Investigation of Clinton's emails, from which we've heard nothing as well.  

Whatever happened to the Huber Investigation. If there is all of this evidence against her, why hasn't Barr charged her based on the "200 felonies" Comey outlined in the video.  The FBI already has the evidence of these felonies - no further investigation required?.  Why didn't the IG recommend charges?  Why hasn't the Senate recommended charges?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

joaquinmiller said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pity Trump went to a foreign national to get help for an investigation into Biden rather than go to his own DoJ. He wouldn't be getting impeached if he had.
> 
> 
> 
> If there's no dirt on the Biden's, then what are you guys so worried about? Let Hunter testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've noticed that those who post tens of thousands of posts per year are some really angry people. How many boards do some of these poor souls post at??..My God. to me, that is abuse of your life...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one of them. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm..500 posts in 2 months. One board. No Twitter. FB...blaaaa.
> 
> Your public school math does not make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 530 posts in 52 days?  LilOlLady has 8911 post in 10+ years.  Which of you posts at a faster rate?
Click to expand...

I was referring to ones with 20,000 a year. Lillady said so do I post tens of thousands. Again, public school math. One board. Less than 10 a day on the entire web. 
I bet my life there are 5 other boards you are not including. Anyway I was talking about tens of thousands people.

12/11/2019


----------



## Dragonlady

Ray From Cleveland said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got caught with my hand in the cookie jar, but I did not want a cookie and I did not take a cookie.
> I cannot wait to see Trump throw Rudy under the bus he has with his name on it.
> What was Trump responding to when he said he *"did not ask for nothing" *"d*id not ask for a Quid pro quo* ("a favor for a favor")
> Why can't those close to trump be subpoenaed? Is it because they would under oath commit perjury?
> What was Trump's interest in the company that Biden son worked for but no other companies?-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can make a perjury charge against just about anybody.  That's why Trump and his gang are not going to testify to anything.  Now if this was a truthful hearing, perhaps.  But given the fact the left has been calling for impeachment since before Trump entered the White House, and has been calling for impeachment ever since, it's clear this is yet another witch hunt to try and overturn an election, or at the very least, try to insure Trump is not successful in his reelection.
> 
> This is not about Trump doing something wrong, and then the House deciding on proper punishment.  It's punishment they wanted to inflict since the beginning, and now trying to find a way to use it.
Click to expand...


This is most definitely about Trump abusing power and looking to harm the Ukraines for exposing Paul Manafort, as well as part of Trump's continuing campaign to help Russia lift those sanctions.

The investigations he asked for had nothing to do with corruption in the Ukraine, or US security interests.  "Crowdstrike" is a Russian propaganda narrative pushed by Putin.  Why is the US President pushing Russian progaganda, and trying to undermine US security agencies?

Maria Yovanovish was slandered, smeared and recalled precisely because she was successfully fighting corruption in the Ukraine, so it's clear that Trump has no interest in fighting corruption.  Then there's the reality that Trump gave aid to the Ukraine freely in 2017 and 2018, but now that corruption is being cleaned up, he's pushing corrupt actions on the Ukrainians in order to aid his re-election campaign, and to help Russia.

How is any of this legal?  Or right?  How is any of this not an abuse of power?


----------



## BluesLegend

Wow, just wow president Trump's subordinates armchair quarterbacking the president on foreign policy and eavesdropping on the presidents phone calls.


----------



## joaquinmiller

AzogtheDefiler said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cut and dry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, hell, yes, that's cut and dry, if you have your head up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So angry, Pedro. Conjecture is not enough to convict in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened to cut and dry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was cut and dry. Facts state that aid was released. We don't know the "why". That is conjecture, Enrique.
Click to expand...


Perhaps Jordan slept through the testimony that Zelensky would be making an announcement.  Did you not know the aid was released due to knowledge of the hold becoming widespread?  Or do we have to pretend that was coincidental?


----------



## jc456

LilOlLady said:


> I got caught with my hand in the cookie jar, but I did not want a cookie and I did not take a cookie.
> I cannot wait to see Trump throw Rudy under the bus he has with his name on it.
> What was Trump responding to when he said he *"did not ask for nothing" *"d*id not ask for a Quid pro quo* ("a favor for a favor")
> Why can't those close to trump be subpoenaed? Is it because they would under oath commit perjury?
> What was Trump's interest in the company that Biden son worked for but no other companies?-


----------



## joaquinmiller

Persistence Of Memory said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there's no dirt on the Biden's, then what are you guys so worried about? Let Hunter testify.
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed that those who post tens of thousands of posts per year are some really angry people. How many boards do some of these poor souls post at??..My God. to me, that is abuse of your life...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one of them. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm..500 posts in 2 months. One board. No Twitter. FB...blaaaa.
> 
> Your public school math does not make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 530 posts in 52 days?  LilOlLady has 8911 post in 10+ years.  Which of you posts at a faster rate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring to ones with 20,000 a year. Lillady said so do I post tens of thousands. Again, public school math. One board. Less than 10 a day on the entire web.
> I bet my life there are 5 other boards you are not including. Anyway I was talking about tens of thousands people.
> 
> 12/11/2019
Click to expand...


No sweat, I'm sure.  We needed someone else to count posts and grade lives accordingly.


----------



## jc456

Persistence Of Memory said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's official. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is obstruction whether this is an impeachment inquiry or not.
> 
> 
> 
> They challenged the subpoenas in court.  Try to get some facts for once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just heard on NBC. The FBI is going to interview the whistleblowner..lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they asked, lawyers for the whistleblower are debating if they want them to. I have however personally no objection. If his identity could remain unknown in thé process, I wouldn't care if the house deposed him either. His original complaint has been verified by multiple witnesses, so I don't think he has more relevant things to say but sure. The problem is that Trump has already been caught on camera, implying he should get shot, and God knows, that there are plenty of people who would gladly do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it that was what they originally wanted, they have other questions.
> 
> I want Trump impeached and the Senate to ask Hunter and the Leaker what's up.
> 
> But on Dec 11, 2019. This will all be mute.
> 
> What I am most proud of as an American is that Sondlam's congressman told people to boycott and protest his businesses and the many threats he and his family have gotten. This makes me so proud of what America is really about. I bet it makes you even prouder right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want you impeached.  you think I could do that?  I have the same chance as the demofks and you're sorry traitorous ass.
Click to expand...

Huh???...Lol. My posts are nothing but sarcasm and very dry humor[/QUOTE]
in your own mind[/QUOTE]
December 11, 2019.
Sorry I don't flame Popeye. To me, flamers express how unhappy they really are in life. Usually stuck in a dead end job. Had to settle for a spouse because that was it. Divorced. Drug habit.....etc
 Not saying anyone is, but usually..............Bye

December 11, 2019[/QUOTE]
what is December 11, 2019?


----------



## jc456

LilOlLady said:


> Where is the corruption in the company that Biden's son worked for??? *Unfounded fake news* like the unfounded fake news about Hillary that put doubt in the minds of many voters. Trumps asking for an investigation into the company have worked because it has put doubt in the minds of voters.


they need to be investigated.   I want to see if Hunter did one thing for Burisma.


----------



## jc456

LilOlLady said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got caught with my hand in the cookie jar, but I did not want a cookie and I did not take a cookie.
> I cannot wait to see Trump throw Rudy under the bus he has with his name on it.
> What was Trump responding to when he said he *"did not ask for nothing" *"d*id not ask for a Quid pro quo* ("a favor for a favor")
> Why can't those close to trump be subpoenaed? Is it because they would under oath commit perjury?
> What was Trump's interest in the company that Biden son worked for but no other companies?-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can make a perjury charge against just about anybody.  That's why Trump and his gang are not going to testify to anything.  Now if this was a truthful hearing, perhaps.  But given the fact the left has been calling for impeachment since before Trump entered the White House, and has been calling for impeachment ever since, it's clear this is yet another witch hunt to try and overturn an election, or at the very least, try to insure Trump is not successful in his reelection.
> 
> This is not about Trump doing something wrong, and then the House deciding on proper punishment.  It's punishment they wanted to inflict since the beginning, and now trying to find a way to use it.
> 
> View attachment 290933
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like Trump handed it to the Democrats on a silver platter. Democrats did not create a Quid Pro Quo. Give him enough rope and he will hang himself. LOL Trump is his own worse enemy. You got to be dumb blind and deaf not to see through Trump's corruption, racism, and his incompetence.
Click to expand...

name a crime.  It's the american way.


----------



## jc456

BluesLegend said:


> Wow, just wow president Trump's subordinates armchair quarterbacking the president on foreign policy and eavesdropping on the presidents phone calls.


 spying.


----------



## jc456

joaquinmiller said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cut and dry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, hell, yes, that's cut and dry, if you have your head up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So angry, Pedro. Conjecture is not enough to convict in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened to cut and dry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was cut and dry. Facts state that aid was released. We don't know the "why". That is conjecture, Enrique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps Jordan slept through the testimony that Zelensky would be making an announcement.  Did you not know the aid was released due to knowledge of the hold becoming widespread?  Or do we have to pretend that was coincidental?
Click to expand...

your what hurts?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

joaquinmiller said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cut and dry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, hell, yes, that's cut and dry, if you have your head up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So angry, Pedro. Conjecture is not enough to convict in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened to cut and dry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was cut and dry. Facts state that aid was released. We don't know the "why". That is conjecture, Enrique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps Jordan slept through the testimony that Zelensky would be making an announcement.  Did you not know the aid was released due to knowledge of the hold becoming widespread?  Or do we have to pretend that was coincidental?
Click to expand...


Did you know that this is pure conjecture? You cannot convict on coincidence, Enrique.


----------



## BluesLegend

jc456 said:


> they need to be investigated.   I want to see if Hunter did one thing for Burisma.



Burisma had so much cash Hunter took some off their hands to ease the load.


----------



## JGalt

BluesLegend said:


> Wow, just wow president Trump's subordinates armchair quarterbacking the president on foreign policy and eavesdropping on the presidents phone calls.



That's all I've heard so far: More un-elected lifer bureaucrat sponges whining because they didn't get to set US foreign policy.


----------



## August West

jc456 said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got caught with my hand in the cookie jar, but I did not want a cookie and I did not take a cookie.
> I cannot wait to see Trump throw Rudy under the bus he has with his name on it.
> What was Trump responding to when he said he *"did not ask for nothing" *"d*id not ask for a Quid pro quo* ("a favor for a favor")
> Why can't those close to trump be subpoenaed? Is it because they would under oath commit perjury?
> What was Trump's interest in the company that Biden son worked for but no other companies?-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can make a perjury charge against just about anybody.  That's why Trump and his gang are not going to testify to anything.  Now if this was a truthful hearing, perhaps.  But given the fact the left has been calling for impeachment since before Trump entered the White House, and has been calling for impeachment ever since, it's clear this is yet another witch hunt to try and overturn an election, or at the very least, try to insure Trump is not successful in his reelection.
> 
> This is not about Trump doing something wrong, and then the House deciding on proper punishment.  It's punishment they wanted to inflict since the beginning, and now trying to find a way to use it.
> 
> View attachment 290933
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like Trump handed it to the Democrats on a silver platter. Democrats did not create a Quid Pro Quo. Give him enough rope and he will hang himself. LOL Trump is his own worse enemy. You got to be dumb blind and deaf not to see through Trump's corruption, racism, and his incompetence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> name a crime.  It's the american way.
Click to expand...

Turn on your tv and watch the proceedings if you want to know what crimes were committed. That`s what people with measurable IQs often do.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

August West said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got caught with my hand in the cookie jar, but I did not want a cookie and I did not take a cookie.
> I cannot wait to see Trump throw Rudy under the bus he has with his name on it.
> What was Trump responding to when he said he *"did not ask for nothing" *"d*id not ask for a Quid pro quo* ("a favor for a favor")
> Why can't those close to trump be subpoenaed? Is it because they would under oath commit perjury?
> What was Trump's interest in the company that Biden son worked for but no other companies?-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can make a perjury charge against just about anybody.  That's why Trump and his gang are not going to testify to anything.  Now if this was a truthful hearing, perhaps.  But given the fact the left has been calling for impeachment since before Trump entered the White House, and has been calling for impeachment ever since, it's clear this is yet another witch hunt to try and overturn an election, or at the very least, try to insure Trump is not successful in his reelection.
> 
> This is not about Trump doing something wrong, and then the House deciding on proper punishment.  It's punishment they wanted to inflict since the beginning, and now trying to find a way to use it.
> 
> View attachment 290933
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like Trump handed it to the Democrats on a silver platter. Democrats did not create a Quid Pro Quo. Give him enough rope and he will hang himself. LOL Trump is his own worse enemy. You got to be dumb blind and deaf not to see through Trump's corruption, racism, and his incompetence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> name a crime.  It's the american way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on your tv and watch the proceedings if you want to know what crimes were committed. That`s what people with measurable IQs often do.
Click to expand...


If you can type you have measurable IQ.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump wanted dirt on his political opponent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is his political opponent, and how did Trump conclude he was?  Nobody knows who his opponent is going to be.
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> About Joe Biden, why doesn't Trump demand his justice department open an investigation into Joe & Hunter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because honest people (which Democrats are not) need to provide some kind of evidence of wrongdoing, not just because it looks so bad.  It's clear why drug head was hired for a multi-million dollar paying job, but again, no evidence of what was provided in exchange for giving him that gravy job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both Biden and Trump are running for the same office.
Click to expand...



Yeah, them and some two dozen others.

.


----------



## BluesLegend

JGalt said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, just wow president Trump's subordinates armchair quarterbacking the president on foreign policy and eavesdropping on the presidents phone calls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I've heard so far: More un-elected lifer bureaucrat sponges whining because they didn't get to set US foreign policy.
Click to expand...


Its the arrogance of career government EMPLOYEES laid bare for the American people to see. The people elected Trump to make these decisions not these arrogant asses. Fire them all I say they are disloyal and have no respect for the U.S. Constitution. 

This is why FDR was famous for telling the state dept and Sec of State to pound sand and why he used back channels to communicate directly with foreign leaders.


----------



## joaquinmiller

AzogtheDefiler said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, hell, yes, that's cut and dry, if you have your head up your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So angry, Pedro. Conjecture is not enough to convict in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened to cut and dry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was cut and dry. Facts state that aid was released. We don't know the "why". That is conjecture, Enrique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps Jordan slept through the testimony that Zelensky would be making an announcement.  Did you not know the aid was released due to knowledge of the hold becoming widespread?  Or do we have to pretend that was coincidental?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you know that this is pure conjecture? You cannot convict on coincidence, Enrique.
Click to expand...


So you keep saying, though I'm not sure why, since I've never said one can.

If you choose to characterize Jordan's disingenuous spiel as cut and dry, good for you.  It was truthy, but unconcerned with honesty.


----------



## Ame®icano

Kilroy2 said:


> Obama delayed it because of corruption within the Ukraine government. The money was released and  probably after the prosecutor general was fired 3 or 4 months later after Biden's visit in December.



Half ass truth. There were three payments made to Ukraine prior the hold, despite of knowing that there is corruption in Ukraine. 

Money was paid thru PrivatBank, own by the same dude that owns Burisma. Since some money has been stolen, investigation was open to find the money.



Kilroy2 said:


> The prosecutor general at that time did not do a thing about corruption within the Ukraine government.


Burisma investigation proves otherwise.



Kilroy2 said:


> They were concern that money given to Ukraine would not be used for the specific purpose that it was sent there for



The $3B dollars released in previous three years doesn't really express that concern.



Kilroy2 said:


> Ukraine was widely believed by almost everyone including European governments including the IMF to be corrupt
> 
> IMF threaten to withhold money if Ukraine did not clean up there act



True, with note IMF withheld the money for the reason completely unrelated to Burisma. 



Kilroy2 said:


> OB, Europeans, IMF did not ask for anything in return other than having the Ukraines become serious about corruption in their government. This mostly centered around the prosecutor general and his office. They only wanted Ukraine government to clean up their act.



You're cherry picking. Corruption in Ukraine is not just in prosecutor general office, it was overall. Only reason prosecutor general was singled out is because of refusing to provide the "evidence" against Ukrainian citizen to agencies that have no jurisdiction in Ukraine, INO he was following Ukrainian law.



Kilroy2 said:


> Since 2016 the prosecutor general was fired and replaced.


Half ass truth, again. What you did not mention is that meanwhile Burisma hired Dopey Biden, and few other high profile names, for reason of protection from investigations. Prosecutor general was fired, but on Biden request under threat that he will not release the money. 

New prosecutor general did not close the investigation immediately, due to bureaucratic what was not possible. 

Dopey Biden continue "working" for Burisma.



Kilroy2 said:


> Elections were held and a new government is in place



Yes, election were held three years after. It's also interesting that Biden stopped working for Burisma in April of 2019, right after their man in Ukraine lost the elections.



Kilroy2 said:


> Pointing to OB withholding money as if it was the same reason that Trump was withholding aid ignores the reasons that each used for withholding money.
> 
> The difference is Trump wanted an investigation into Biden and his son



Incorrect. Trump wanted investigation in Ukraine meddling in US elections, that Ukraine admitted. 



Kilroy2 said:


> Trump even talked about a server that belong to the DNC and Cloudstrike
> 
> All things that were political issues in the US not in Ukraine
> 
> that is the difference
> 
> Obama did not have his private lawyer go to Ukraine to find dirt on a political opponent



Obama, hand in hand with Hillary had DNC working with Ukrainians on digging dirt on Manafort who was working for Trump campaign. Ukrainians admitted it, and there is a connection. 

Al this "impeachment" show is just to prevent Trump and rest of us to find out what really happened. President Zelensky is Ukrainian man who Democrats didn't think that can win, just as they thought of Trump, and they can't buy him as they did with previous president.


----------



## Dragonlady

OKTexas said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh someone isn't allowed to defend themselves in your fked up brain? too funny. son, you're in the wrong country.  go back to russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just heard on NBC. The FBI is going to interview the whistleblowner..lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because it's illegal to file false charges.   They should send him the bill for all this and add our time, pain, and suffering to the millions who has to watch this farce and had our normal TV interupted.  And they complain about waterboarding ..... oy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They should determine if he had a legitimate need to know about the call, which was classified at the time. If not, the people he spoke to could be in a world of hurt.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


The call was *NOT CLASSIFIED* at the time.  That's why it was unusual to place it on the super secret classified hard drive.  Why would you place an unclassified call on the super classified server?

Trump released the Call Memo himself thinking he could gaslight people into believing there was no extortion, and muddying the waters with Crowdstrike and the Bidens, but witness after witness is utterly destroying both lines of defence.


----------



## Dragonlady

BluesLegend said:


> Wow, just wow president Trump's subordinates armchair quarterbacking the president on foreign policy and eavesdropping on the presidents phone calls.



*THAT'S WHAT THEY'RE PAID TO DO, YOU DOLT.  THEY WERE HIRED BY PRESIDENT TRUMP TO DO EXACTLY THESE THINGS.

*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

joaquinmiller said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> So angry, Pedro. Conjecture is not enough to convict in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to cut and dry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was cut and dry. Facts state that aid was released. We don't know the "why". That is conjecture, Enrique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps Jordan slept through the testimony that Zelensky would be making an announcement.  Did you not know the aid was released due to knowledge of the hold becoming widespread?  Or do we have to pretend that was coincidental?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you know that this is pure conjecture? You cannot convict on coincidence, Enrique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you keep saying, though I'm not sure why, since I've never said one can.
> 
> If you choose to characterize Jordan's disingenuous spiel as cut and dry, good for you.  It was truthy, but unconcerned with honesty.
Click to expand...


You just spoke out of both sides of your mouth. Trump can easily argue that on that date he garnered enough data to become comfortable with the new regime and its fight on corruption and it had nothing to do with this phone call. How would you prove him wrong? It is impossible to garner his intent, which is why all this is a stupid farce. How about we start reading transcripts from all prior presidents and their conversations with foreign leaders? There is not enough here to impeach and your party has cried wolf how many times?


Paige / Strzok;
Russia Collusion
Brett Kavanaugh
Stormy Daniels / Avenatti
Ukraine
Ever read the Boy who cried Wolf?

Even if something is real now people will no longer believe the Democrats and the polls show that.


----------



## Dragonlady

Ame®icano said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama delayed it because of corruption within the Ukraine government. The money was released and  probably after the prosecutor general was fired 3 or 4 months later after Biden's visit in December.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half ass truth. There were three payments made to Ukraine prior the hold, despite of knowing that there is corruption in Ukraine.
> 
> Money was paid thru PrivatBank, own by the same dude that owns Burisma. Since some money has been stolen, investigation was open to find the money.
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The prosecutor general at that time did not do a thing about corruption within the Ukraine government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Burisma investigation proves otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were concern that money given to Ukraine would not be used for the specific purpose that it was sent there for
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The $3B dollars released in previous three years doesn't really express that concern.
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine was widely believed by almost everyone including European governments including the IMF to be corrupt
> 
> IMF threaten to withhold money if Ukraine did not clean up there act
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, with note IMF withheld the money for the reason completely unrelated to Burisma.
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OB, Europeans, IMF did not ask for anything in return other than having the Ukraines become serious about corruption in their government. This mostly centered around the prosecutor general and his office. They only wanted Ukraine government to clean up their act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're cherry picking. Corruption in Ukraine is not just in prosecutor general office, it was overall. Only reason prosecutor general was singled out is because of refusing to provide the "evidence" against Ukrainian citizen to agencies that have no jurisdiction in Ukraine, INO he was following Ukrainian law.
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since 2016 the prosecutor general was fired and replaced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Half ass truth, again. What you did not mention is that meanwhile Burisma hired Dopey Biden, and few other high profile names, for reason of protection from investigations. Prosecutor general was fired, but on Biden request under threat that he will not release the money.
> 
> New prosecutor general did not close the investigation immediately, due to bureaucratic what was not possible.
> 
> Dopey Biden continue "working" for Burisma.
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elections were held and a new government is in place
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, election were held three years after. It's also interesting that Biden stopped working for Burisma in April of 2019, right after their man in Ukraine lost the elections.
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing to OB withholding money as if it was the same reason that Trump was withholding aid ignores the reasons that each used for withholding money.
> 
> The difference is Trump wanted an investigation into Biden and his son
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect. Trump wanted investigation in Ukraine meddling in US elections, that Ukraine admitted.
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump even talked about a server that belong to the DNC and Cloudstrike
> 
> All things that were political issues in the US not in Ukraine
> 
> that is the difference
> 
> Obama did not have his private lawyer go to Ukraine to find dirt on a political opponent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama, hand in hand with Hillary had DNC working with Ukrainians on digging dirt on Manafort who was working for Trump campaign. Ukrainians admitted it, and there is a connection.
> 
> Al this "impeachment" show is just to prevent Trump and rest of us to find out what really happened. President Zelensky is Ukrainian man who Democrats didn't think that can win, just as they thought of Trump, and they can't buy him as they did with previous president.
Click to expand...


Why are you pushing a Russian propaganda narrative.  Only Russians are making these claims.  Every American security agency is saying that the narrative you posted is part of the Russian disinformation campaign, so either you're a Russian, or a Russian dupe.  Which is it asshole?


----------



## RDD_1210

Dragonlady said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is one of those.
> 
> 
> 
> it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just heard on NBC. The FBI is going to interview the whistleblowner..lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because it's illegal to file false charges.   They should send him the bill for all this and add our time, pain, and suffering to the millions who has to watch this farce and had our normal TV interupted.  And they complain about waterboarding ..... oy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They should determine if he had a legitimate need to know about the call, which was classified at the time. If not, the people he spoke to could be in a world of hurt.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The call was *NOT CLASSIFIED* at the time.  That's why it was unusual to place it on the super secret classified hard drive.  Why would you place an unclassified call on the super classified server?
> 
> Trump released the Call Memo himself thinking he could gaslight people into believing there was no extortion, and muddying the waters with Crowdstrike and the Bidens, but witness after witness is utterly destroying both lines of defence.
Click to expand...


Americans can see it. It's plain as day now what has occurred here. The only question is if Republicans will value the country over Trump.


----------



## BluesLegend

Dragonlady said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, just wow president Trump's subordinates armchair quarterbacking the president on foreign policy and eavesdropping on the presidents phone calls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THAT'S WHAT THEY'RE PAID TO DO, YOU DOLT.  THEY WERE HIRED BY PRESIDENT TRUMP TO DO EXACTLY THESE THINGS.
> *
Click to expand...


Shut up you stupid moron you are clueless. That government employee hack testifying this morning is NOT paid to eavesdrop on a phone call between president Trump and an ambassador while sitting at a table eating dinner. How embarrassing for you, run away and hide.


----------



## OKTexas

Dragonlady said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. The right holds that record over Hillary at 26 years (and counting).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but we have EVIDENCE OF HER FELONIES....
> 
> All YOU GOT  is HE HURT MY FEELINGS, AND "PRESUMED" with nothing else!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have that Hillary committed felonies?  Why haven't you revealed this evidence?  Why haven't any of the more than 20 investigations ever produced any of this evidence?
> 
> Trump has ONE investigation, out of which come 5 credible charges of obstruction of justice, and a second impeachment investigation where he's already admitted to abuse of power.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if all of this pissing around in the Ukraine is Trump's hissy fit because the Ukrainians revealed Manafort's corruption with the Black Ledger.
Click to expand...



Are you high? Comey laid out a prima facie case for gross negligence regarding classified information in his presser. He said she was simply too stupid to be prosecuted. I don't think that is a legal standard not to prosecute.

Also Ukraine did much more to interfere in the 2016 election other than just exposing Manafort's work there. The Ukraine ambassador put out an Op-Ed against Trump, others in Ukraine put out public statements questioning his fitness for office.

Hill this morning acted like it was only Russia that tried to interfere, like that would preclude Ukraine form doing it also, it doesn't.

.


----------



## RDD_1210

Witness after witness confirming that there was in fact a Quid Pro Quo that came from Trump and was designed to leverage U.S. resources to personally benefit himself while leveraging a foreign nation to attempt to influence our elections. 

Republicans will get to decide if they want side with America or Trump.


----------



## The Purge

*SEAL Who Shot Bin Laden Trashes Vindman as 'Operative with an Agenda'*

The former Navy SEAL who sent Osama Bin Laden to the grave weighed in on a star witness in the impeachment inquiry against President Donald Trump, and it wasn’t pretty.

Robert O’Neill slammed Lt. Col. Alexander Vindman Tuesday for his allegedly partisan motives in the Democrats’ attempt to oust the president.

...

O’Neill wrote. “I wish the left wouldn’t use his uniform to make him a saint. He’s an operative with an agenda.”

...

The lieutenant colonel even went outside his chain of command, a move that lends weight to the theory he is simply an anti-Trump operative taking the one chance he had to hurt the president.

...

O’Neill wasn’t the only hero to chime in on Vindman’s role in the impeachment process.

Mark Geist, a Marine veteran who fought against militants attacking the United States consulate in Benghazi, also appears to have a low opinion of Soviet Union-born officer.

“Vindman is a disgrace to all who have served. Transcript of his previous closed door testimony he clearly admits to undermining the @POTUS foreign policy and now he has chairman Schiff advising him on how to answer questions,” Geist wrote, ending his tweet with hashtags labeling Vindman a traitor and POS.

(Excerpt) Read more at westernjournal.com ..


----------



## Ame®icano

ColonelAngus said:


> Didn’t Sondland say his perceived Quid Pro Quo was for a meeting at the White House and had jack Schitt to do with Biden?
> 
> Isn’t that what he said before backtracking that Trump told him no quid pro quo?



These leftist loons don't get it. 

These investigations into Burisma and 2016 elections are not about Biden. It's about whole Democrat plot to hijack the elections and blame it on someone else. Biden as Biden is irrelevant, it's much bigger picture with many other players involved, probably going to the top.

I start liking these "impeachment inquiry" hearings. With every witness they call we learn more about how deep this rabbit hole goes and what they're capable of doing to cover the tracks.


----------



## depotoo

RDD_1210 said:


> Witness after witness confirming that there was in fact a Quid Pro Quo that came from Trump and was designed to leverage U.S. resources to personally benefit himself while leveraging a foreign nation to attempt to influence our elections.
> 
> Republicans will get to decide if they want side with America or Trump.


----------



## Nostra

Gotta love how Pelousy is scheduling votes immediately after the Dimwingers bore America to death with their lawyer asking witnesses about their feelings, impressions, and opinions.

I guess they hope America tunes out before the Republicans destroy the latest bullshit "witnesses".


----------



## joaquinmiller

AzogtheDefiler said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to cut and dry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was cut and dry. Facts state that aid was released. We don't know the "why". That is conjecture, Enrique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps Jordan slept through the testimony that Zelensky would be making an announcement.  Did you not know the aid was released due to knowledge of the hold becoming widespread?  Or do we have to pretend that was coincidental?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you know that this is pure conjecture? You cannot convict on coincidence, Enrique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you keep saying, though I'm not sure why, since I've never said one can.
> 
> If you choose to characterize Jordan's disingenuous spiel as cut and dry, good for you.  It was truthy, but unconcerned with honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just spoke out of both sides of your mouth. Trump can easily argue that on that date he garnered enough data to become comfortable with the new regime and its fight on corruption and it had nothing to do with this phone call. How would you prove him wrong? It is impossible to garner his intent, which is why all this is a stupid farce. How about we start reading transcripts from all prior presidents and their conversations with foreign leaders? There is not enough here to impeach and your party has cried wolf how many times?
> 
> 
> Paige / Strzok;
> Russia Collusion
> Brett Kavanaugh
> Stormy Daniels / Avenatti
> Ukraine
> Ever read the Boy who cried Wolf?
> 
> Even if something is real now people will no longer believe the Democrats and the polls show that.
Click to expand...


We're talking about your cut and dry video.  Jordan sat there and listened to sworn testimony as to a quid pro quo requirement and testimony of efforts to get the aid released, and then he posited that failure equaled innocence.   It's propaganda for useful idiots.

Impossible to garner his intent?  You're not serious.  His obstruction leaves room for deniability, but only colonic breathers can avoid it.

Go ahead and read all the previous presidents' transcripts you like.  None are relevant to the issue at hand.


----------



## The Purge

This article in the Ukrainian press may be a key to winning both houses back.

MPs demand Zelensky, Trump investigate suspicion of U.S.-Ukraine corruption involving $7.4 bln

It’s a real source from a real Ukraine outlet.


----------



## OKTexas

OldLady said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is that a criminal act?  We have no obligation to give them money.  When we do give money, why would we give it to a country that reeks of corruption?  When they start cracking down on corruption, then we’ll be willing to to give them aid.  Nothing wrong, immoral, or illegal about it.
> 
> You also haven’t cited which law this supposedly breaks.
> 
> The fact that a corruption investigation would look bad for old Joe, isn’t an excuse to prevent such an investigation.  Maybe if Dems don’t like being outted as corrupt then they shouldn’t be such corrupt assholes, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> The corruption allegations against Joe Biden were NOT CREDIBLE.  According to everyone who has testified so far.  Including the million-dollar Trump supporter Sondland, who the Republicans thought were on "their side."
> 
> When are you people going to wake up and smell the coffee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is another FUCKING LIE there has never been an investigation into Biden, his son and his involvement  with HIS EXTORTION....IF SO POST IT, and not just some left wing pundit saying so....we can wait!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh.  THAT investigation.  The one investigating the shit you guys made up.   There was a clear investigation into Burisma by Ukraine, and the actors/timeline all involved situations BEFORE Hunter went on their board.
> There is absolutely no evidence, except an active and hostile imagination on your part, to support that there was any extortion involved.
> Fact check: What Joe and Hunter Biden actually did in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the CORRUPT UKRAINE INVESTIGATING ITSELF...you idiots are the ones that pushed that fallacy...and FACT CHECK is another SOROS FUNDED organization through his shell companies
> Now let's  get a NEW INVESTIGATION GOING under the NEW PRESIDENT....
> 
> Ukraine Wants To Probe the Company That Paid Hunter Biden. But It's 'Too Sensitive'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanting to investigate what and why they paid Hunter Biden is definitely jumping into America's domestic political arena.
Click to expand...



We already know at least one thing they paid him for, access to the maobama State Dept. Burisma reps evoked his name when asking for meetings.

.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RDD_1210 said:


> Witness after witness confirming that there was in fact a Quid Pro Quo that came from Trump and was designed to leverage U.S. resources to personally benefit himself while leveraging a foreign nation to attempt to influence our elections.
> 
> Republicans will get to decide if they want side with America or Trump.



So how would Trump leverage anything?  This has nothing to do with the elections which are almost a year away.


----------



## Papageorgio

Superbadbrutha said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of investigation will the Senate open up when it comes to trying Trump? Will they expand the investigation into Biden, his son and other Democrats? This maybe a can that the Democrats really don’t want to open and let Republicans run with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open it.
Click to expand...


Not for me to decide, I am just watching the show. Like I said it will be interesting. Both sides are going to calculate what they have to gain and lose. Either way I will look good for not voting for any of the morons. Don't think we can say the same about you.


----------



## JGalt

Nostra said:


> Gotta love how Pelousy is scheduling votes immediately after the Dimwingers bore America to death with their lawyer asking witnesses about their feelings, impressions, and opinions.
> 
> I guess they hope America tunes out before the Republicans destroy the latest bullshit "witnesses".



Well Pelosi sure needs to do something. Those testimonies this morning sure as hell didn't advance the Democrat's narrative about "quid pro quo."


----------



## Papageorgio

Tommy Tainant said:


> Nunes gave a bizarre performance. He seemed to be making the case that Biden was a bad egg and worth investigating. Begs the question of why he hasnt done so.
> He also failed to make the link between Biden being Lucifer and the quid pro quo. Do they not get it or are they just running cover ?



I think both sides need to run for cover. Republicans will cover and justify, the Democrats will cover and justify. If Trump is impeached, I don't think the Senate will convict but they will sure as heck go after Biden and the Democrats. Sad that the partisan politics has sunk to this level. It didn't start with Obama or Trump and sadly it will not end for a long time.


----------



## Nostra

Today's Schifferbrain's STAR WITNESS, Fiona Hill, pushed against provided defensive weapons to the Ukraine in 2015.

Oops!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

joaquinmiller said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was cut and dry. Facts state that aid was released. We don't know the "why". That is conjecture, Enrique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Jordan slept through the testimony that Zelensky would be making an announcement.  Did you not know the aid was released due to knowledge of the hold becoming widespread?  Or do we have to pretend that was coincidental?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you know that this is pure conjecture? You cannot convict on coincidence, Enrique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you keep saying, though I'm not sure why, since I've never said one can.
> 
> If you choose to characterize Jordan's disingenuous spiel as cut and dry, good for you.  It was truthy, but unconcerned with honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just spoke out of both sides of your mouth. Trump can easily argue that on that date he garnered enough data to become comfortable with the new regime and its fight on corruption and it had nothing to do with this phone call. How would you prove him wrong? It is impossible to garner his intent, which is why all this is a stupid farce. How about we start reading transcripts from all prior presidents and their conversations with foreign leaders? There is not enough here to impeach and your party has cried wolf how many times?
> 
> 
> Paige / Strzok;
> Russia Collusion
> Brett Kavanaugh
> Stormy Daniels / Avenatti
> Ukraine
> Ever read the Boy who cried Wolf?
> 
> Even if something is real now people will no longer believe the Democrats and the polls show that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're talking about your cut and dry video.  Jordan sat there and listened to sworn testimony as to a quid pro quo requirement and testimony of efforts to get the aid released, and then he posited that failure equaled innocence.   It's propaganda for useful idiots.
> 
> Impossible to garner his intent?  You're not serious.  His obstruction leaves room for deniability, but only colonic breathers can avoid it.
> 
> Go ahead and read all the previous presidents' transcripts you like.  None are relevant to the issue at hand.
Click to expand...


Why are you so angry? Nothing in my post was not factual. Not one iota. You ignored that. LOL.

In order to prove QPQ you have to prove intent and that is very difficult. For instance we are debating here. Is my intent to defend Trump or is my intent to ridicule you, because you're an asshole Leftist douchebag and the primary reason that Independents like myself gave you the middle finger and voted for Trump? Which is it? Can you prove my intent? No? Now if you clearly hear me stating my intent you can but let's take this example further, Miguel. Am I doing this to defend Trump or to piss you off because I find people like you to be parasites?

Which is it do you think and how do you prove which it is?

I'll patiently await your response.


----------



## ColonelAngus

I thought we were talking bribery. When did the Dimms abandon that? Yesterday???


----------



## BluesLegend

ColonelAngus said:


> I thought we were talking bribery. When did the Dimms abandon that? Yesterday???



Dem's are flailing at this point throwing shit against a wall hoping something will stick. The Republicans keep bitch slapping them on cross examination. The so called witnesses fold like a cheap lawn chair.


----------



## kyzr

The democrats are deciding to either push forward with impeachment and lose big in the Senate and in 2020, or cut their losses and just file to censure Trump for his over-stepping of authority.  I hope the dems go for the gold with impeachment.  I want to see the Senate call the following witnesses:  Hunter Biden, Schiff, Ciaramella (WB), Comey, Strzok, Page, the Ohrs, McCabe, and the rest of the deep state conspirators to better define the various coup attempts against Trump.


----------



## JGalt

ColonelAngus said:


> I thought we were talking bribery. When did the Dimms abandon that? Yesterday???



Now Pelosi is going for "obstruction of Congress", which is exactly what those House Democrats have been doing for three years.


----------



## ColonelAngus

JGalt said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we were talking bribery. When did the Dimms abandon that? Yesterday???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Pelosi is going for "obstruction of Congress", which is exactly what those House Democrats have been doing for three years.
Click to expand...


Funny how that branding change from Quid Pro Quo to Bribery was abandoned the moment that Sondland said Quid Pro Quo.

They are such insufferable jagoffs


----------



## task0778

I was wondering when this ridiculous charade is over, it's so embarrassing for the Democrats that it's hard to watch and I ain't even a lib/dem.  All I've heard so far is supposition, presumption, innuendo, my personal guess is.  Guys, you don't impeach a President based on that shit.


----------



## joaquinmiller

AzogtheDefiler said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Jordan slept through the testimony that Zelensky would be making an announcement.  Did you not know the aid was released due to knowledge of the hold becoming widespread?  Or do we have to pretend that was coincidental?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that this is pure conjecture? You cannot convict on coincidence, Enrique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you keep saying, though I'm not sure why, since I've never said one can.
> 
> If you choose to characterize Jordan's disingenuous spiel as cut and dry, good for you.  It was truthy, but unconcerned with honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just spoke out of both sides of your mouth. Trump can easily argue that on that date he garnered enough data to become comfortable with the new regime and its fight on corruption and it had nothing to do with this phone call. How would you prove him wrong? It is impossible to garner his intent, which is why all this is a stupid farce. How about we start reading transcripts from all prior presidents and their conversations with foreign leaders? There is not enough here to impeach and your party has cried wolf how many times?
> 
> 
> Paige / Strzok;
> Russia Collusion
> Brett Kavanaugh
> Stormy Daniels / Avenatti
> Ukraine
> Ever read the Boy who cried Wolf?
> 
> Even if something is real now people will no longer believe the Democrats and the polls show that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're talking about your cut and dry video.  Jordan sat there and listened to sworn testimony as to a quid pro quo requirement and testimony of efforts to get the aid released, and then he posited that failure equaled innocence.   It's propaganda for useful idiots.
> 
> Impossible to garner his intent?  You're not serious.  His obstruction leaves room for deniability, but only colonic breathers can avoid it.
> 
> Go ahead and read all the previous presidents' transcripts you like.  None are relevant to the issue at hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so angry? Nothing in my post was not factual. Not one iota. You ignored that. LOL.
> 
> In order to prove QPQ you have to prove intent and that is very difficult. For instance we are debating here. Is my intent to defend Trump or is my intent to ridicule you, because you're an asshole Leftist douchebag and the primary reason that Independents like myself gave you the middle finger and voted for Trump? Which is it? Can you prove my intent? No? Now if you clearly hear me stating my intent you can but let's take this example further, Miguel. Am I doing this to defend Trump or to piss you off because I find people like you to be parasites?
> 
> Which is it do you think and how do you prove which it is?
> 
> I'll patiently await your response.
Click to expand...


I'm not angry, and you're a one-trick pony to keep offering that as if it were meaningful. 

Tit-for-tat carries its own intent.  Think about it.

As to your further gibberish about parasites, douchebags and so forth, it's not of interest.

Sorry to hold you up, but it took a second to find this.  It's your oeuvre:



AzogtheDefiler said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay is not first hand testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The conversation was about Vindman's testimony. Vindman was on the call, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My understanding was Vindman wasn't on the call.....his twin brother claimed to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call it what you will, dope.
> It's still sworn, first hand testimony. If this is the extent of your defense. You've  already lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearsay is not first hand testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The conversation was about Vindman's testimony. Vindman was on the call, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My understanding was Vindman wasn't on the call.....his twin brother claimed to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding was Vindman wasn't on the call.....his twin brother claimed to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your understanding is shit. Everyone knows this.
> 
> READ: Testimony Of Alexander Vindman, The White House's Ukraine Specialist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Husky is a triggered Leftist. His posts make me laugh.
Click to expand...


In case you missed it, that's you jumping in to level your triggered b.s.  One trick.


----------



## OKTexas

Dragonlady said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is one of those.
> 
> 
> 
> it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just heard on NBC. The FBI is going to interview the whistleblowner..lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because it's illegal to file false charges.   They should send him the bill for all this and add our time, pain, and suffering to the millions who has to watch this farce and had our normal TV interupted.  And they complain about waterboarding ..... oy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They should determine if he had a legitimate need to know about the call, which was classified at the time. If not, the people he spoke to could be in a world of hurt.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The call was *NOT CLASSIFIED* at the time.  That's why it was unusual to place it on the super secret classified hard drive.  Why would you place an unclassified call on the super classified server?
> 
> Trump released the Call Memo himself thinking he could gaslight people into believing there was no extortion, and muddying the waters with Crowdstrike and the Bidens, but witness after witness is utterly destroying both lines of defence.
Click to expand...



Every call between world leaders are classified. If you look at the header of the transcript it was originally classified as Secret. Trump removed the classification to allow for public release. That was done AFTER THE LEAKS.

.


----------



## Lysistrata

Nunes is a waste of good oxygen. Every time he has the floor, all he does is rant about Democrats. I listened to him once or twice, but now turn him off.

Of course, he will never even recognize that the focus of this investigation is the conduct of the "president" while in office. This has absolutely nothing to do with either Biden. This Ukraine stuff appears to be a scheme to let his beloved Russians off the hook by framing the Ukrainians and help him with his re-election effort at the same time.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

jc456 said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the corruption in the company that Biden's son worked for??? *Unfounded fake news* like the unfounded fake news about Hillary that put doubt in the minds of many voters. Trumps asking for an investigation into the company have worked because it has put doubt in the minds of voters.
> 
> 
> 
> they need to be investigated.   I want to see if Hunter did one thing for Burisma.
Click to expand...


Fine.  Go to Ukraine, have them open an investigation and then open a seperate threat in here about that.  But it should have zero affect on a President of the United States.  What you do as a private citizen is your business.  What a President of the United States uses an entire Cabinet and Diplomatic Service to chase something that has been debunked only for his own personal gain in the 2020 elections.  

For one thing, I imagine there was at least a billion dollars spent on this effort that really needs to be paid back.  Rump needs to cut a check.  He needs to pay for his own entertainment.  It's one thing for Rump to spend 1.2 million for a 4 day weekend golfing outing but this runs into the billions.  I wanted Rump to get a hobby but I wanted it to be more like building plastic models in the Lincoln Room.

Then there is the other thing.  It falls right into to High Misdemeanors.  And that is Impeachable.  rump is still using his position to curry favor for his 2020 election.  He just won't stop.  I noticed that he has tried to do the old "Plausible Deniability" routine by using code words and phrases.  When a Mob Boss tells what he deems as an Underling, "Do me a favor, make him go away" that's code words for kill them.  The argument in court that the Mob Boss never came out and said that he wanted the other person killed doesn't cut it.  It's recognized in court that that is exactly what was meant.  Using code words and "Do me a Favor" by the President of the United States has even more power and consequences than ANY Mob Boss saying, "Do me a favor".  And Rump has been good for his word.  It's been almost 2 years and no direct meeting between the two Presidents has been done.  Meanwhile, more Ukranians are being murdered by Russian Soldiers and Russian backed Terrorists every day.  Russia wins, Ukraine loses and the Unites States slips even further into the abyss to the rest of the world.  

Then there is the more serious of the "Plausible Deniability".  Rump has blocked the inner circle from testifying.  Just to name a few, Bolton, Rudy, Perry, Pompeo, Pence, Mulvaney, just to name a few.  He has instructed them NOT to pay any attention to Congressional Subpoenas and they have honored that demand.  You can now add Barr to that list of conspirators who would normally be the one to go after anyone that does not honor a congressional subpoena.  If these people were to go in front of Congress and lie (which they would either have to do or remove the "Plausible Deniablity" for Rump) it turns into a much more serious impeachment investigation. 

Then there is even a more serious issue that is considered High Criminal Action; meaning "Obstruction of Justice" where I think it's headed anyway.  I think they are going to start picking off the conspirators off one at a time including Barr.  They have no choice but to pick Barr off since he will refuse to charge any of them no matter if they are ball faced guilty or not.  They may have to wait until after Jan 21st 2020 to charge these characters.  But it's going happen.  NO President can afford to have this hovering over his head regardless of party.  

In the end, I believe that we will have a President Pence for a few months.  They won't remove Rump from Office but I think the Party will finally site Rump down and let him seen the hand writing on the wall and cut a series of deals with the great Deal Maker.  And his "Co-Conspirators" are all going to be thrown under the bus.  Otherwise, the Republican Party is going to be gutted in the next year.  And I don't want to see that.

We don't need to have the Democrat Ultra Left Party run without checks like it would.  We need the real Conseratives to step forward and put the party of Rump back into the GOP and force the Dems to work for it.  I am already seeing the breakdown of the Republicans on lower elections.  It's time for the real GOP to grow a pair to save a nation.


----------



## task0778

kyzr said:


> The democrats are deciding to either push forward with impeachment and lose big in the Senate and in 2020, or cut their losses and just file to censure Trump for his over-stepping of authority.  I hope the dems go for the gold with impeachment.  I want to see the Senate call the following witnesses:  Hunter Biden, Schiff, Ciaramella (WB), Comey, Strzok, Page, the Ohrs, McCabe, and the rest of the deep state conspirators to better define the various coup attempts against Trump.




I'm guessing you're right, they'll go for the Censure and tell the Far Left lunatics to STFU.  Which they won't do, of course.  If the House votes on impeachment and it fails, they're fucked.  If it passes and the Senate conducts a trial with all the attendant subpoenas the Senate can do, they're still fucked.  No Senate Dem is going to risk losing their seat to this nonsense unless they come from a deep blue state.  And the House Dems are going to be decimated IMHO, a bunch of them are going to get fired next year in the elections.  As they should be, for not doing the job they told the voters they would do.


----------



## Dragonlady

kyzr said:


> The democrats are deciding to either push forward with impeachment and lose big in the Senate and in 2020, or cut their losses and just file to censure Trump for his over-stepping of authority.  I hope the dems go for the gold with impeachment.  I want to see the Senate call the following witnesses:  Hunter Biden, Schiff, Ciaramella (WB), Comey, Strzok, Page, the Ohrs, McCabe, and the rest of the deep state conspirators to better define the various coup attempts against Trump.



None of those people will be called because they have no direct evidence to the President's crimes.  They weren't in on the phone call, nor are they even in government.  The impeachment is to answer the charges against the President.  The people you name have no bearing on the President's abuse of power and attempts to extort the President of the Ukraine.  

Everyday of the public hearing, the public has heard testimony of just how corrupt and amoral this President really is.  It doesn't matter whether his allegations against the Biden's are true or false.  What's important is they announce investigations so he can call Biden corrupt on the campaign trail.  While the Ukrainian people died.

Bribery using American  taxpayers' money.  Extortion.  Abuse of Power in the Yovanavich smears.  Obstruction of Congress. 

I loved Fiona Hill lecturing Devon Nunes about calling the Russian Investigation a "hoax" and call other Republicans for promoting a Russian propraganda narrative meant to undermine American security.  She warned again that Russia interfered in the last election and aided in Trump's election, and neither Trump, nor the Republican Congress and Senate have done nearly enough to safeguard the 2020 elections.

All through Devon Nunes opening rant about how Democrats are "caught", I was reminded of General Flynn, Paul Manafort, Rick Gates, Michael Cohen, Roger Stone, and George Papadopolous are all either in jail, or awaiting sentencing, for crimes committing for or at the direct behest of Donald Trump, and yet not one single Democrat is facing charges, or is under indictment.  Similarly, NONE of the FBI, CIA, or NSA people Republicans claim are so corrupt, are facing a single charge.

So Mr. Nunez, who exactly has been caught?  Why haven't they been charged with crimes?  Why are only Trump and his pals going to jail?  Who exactly is being impeached here?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

joaquinmiller said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that this is pure conjecture? You cannot convict on coincidence, Enrique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you keep saying, though I'm not sure why, since I've never said one can.
> 
> If you choose to characterize Jordan's disingenuous spiel as cut and dry, good for you.  It was truthy, but unconcerned with honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just spoke out of both sides of your mouth. Trump can easily argue that on that date he garnered enough data to become comfortable with the new regime and its fight on corruption and it had nothing to do with this phone call. How would you prove him wrong? It is impossible to garner his intent, which is why all this is a stupid farce. How about we start reading transcripts from all prior presidents and their conversations with foreign leaders? There is not enough here to impeach and your party has cried wolf how many times?
> 
> 
> Paige / Strzok;
> Russia Collusion
> Brett Kavanaugh
> Stormy Daniels / Avenatti
> Ukraine
> Ever read the Boy who cried Wolf?
> 
> Even if something is real now people will no longer believe the Democrats and the polls show that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're talking about your cut and dry video.  Jordan sat there and listened to sworn testimony as to a quid pro quo requirement and testimony of efforts to get the aid released, and then he posited that failure equaled innocence.   It's propaganda for useful idiots.
> 
> Impossible to garner his intent?  You're not serious.  His obstruction leaves room for deniability, but only colonic breathers can avoid it.
> 
> Go ahead and read all the previous presidents' transcripts you like.  None are relevant to the issue at hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so angry? Nothing in my post was not factual. Not one iota. You ignored that. LOL.
> 
> In order to prove QPQ you have to prove intent and that is very difficult. For instance we are debating here. Is my intent to defend Trump or is my intent to ridicule you, because you're an asshole Leftist douchebag and the primary reason that Independents like myself gave you the middle finger and voted for Trump? Which is it? Can you prove my intent? No? Now if you clearly hear me stating my intent you can but let's take this example further, Miguel. Am I doing this to defend Trump or to piss you off because I find people like you to be parasites?
> 
> Which is it do you think and how do you prove which it is?
> 
> I'll patiently await your response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not angry, and you're a one-trick pony to keep offering that as if it were meaningful.
> 
> Tit-for-tat carries its own intent.  Think about it.
> 
> As to your further gibberish about parasites, douchebags and so forth, it's not of interest.
> 
> Sorry to hold you up, but it took a second to find this.  It's your oeuvre:
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay is not first hand testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The conversation was about Vindman's testimony. Vindman was on the call, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My understanding was Vindman wasn't on the call.....his twin brother claimed to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay is not first hand testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The conversation was about Vindman's testimony. Vindman was on the call, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My understanding was Vindman wasn't on the call.....his twin brother claimed to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding was Vindman wasn't on the call.....his twin brother claimed to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your understanding is shit. Everyone knows this.
> 
> READ: Testimony Of Alexander Vindman, The White House's Ukraine Specialist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Husky is a triggered Leftist. His posts make me laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In case you missed it, that's you jumping in to level your triggered b.s.  One trick.
Click to expand...


Diego, this is not a conversation. Respond to my question or troll elsewhere. You also did not use the word "ouvre" correctly. You tried to look smart and failed.


----------



## joaquinmiller

AzogtheDefiler said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you keep saying, though I'm not sure why, since I've never said one can.
> 
> If you choose to characterize Jordan's disingenuous spiel as cut and dry, good for you.  It was truthy, but unconcerned with honesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just spoke out of both sides of your mouth. Trump can easily argue that on that date he garnered enough data to become comfortable with the new regime and its fight on corruption and it had nothing to do with this phone call. How would you prove him wrong? It is impossible to garner his intent, which is why all this is a stupid farce. How about we start reading transcripts from all prior presidents and their conversations with foreign leaders? There is not enough here to impeach and your party has cried wolf how many times?
> 
> 
> Paige / Strzok;
> Russia Collusion
> Brett Kavanaugh
> Stormy Daniels / Avenatti
> Ukraine
> Ever read the Boy who cried Wolf?
> 
> Even if something is real now people will no longer believe the Democrats and the polls show that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're talking about your cut and dry video.  Jordan sat there and listened to sworn testimony as to a quid pro quo requirement and testimony of efforts to get the aid released, and then he posited that failure equaled innocence.   It's propaganda for useful idiots.
> 
> Impossible to garner his intent?  You're not serious.  His obstruction leaves room for deniability, but only colonic breathers can avoid it.
> 
> Go ahead and read all the previous presidents' transcripts you like.  None are relevant to the issue at hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so angry? Nothing in my post was not factual. Not one iota. You ignored that. LOL.
> 
> In order to prove QPQ you have to prove intent and that is very difficult. For instance we are debating here. Is my intent to defend Trump or is my intent to ridicule you, because you're an asshole Leftist douchebag and the primary reason that Independents like myself gave you the middle finger and voted for Trump? Which is it? Can you prove my intent? No? Now if you clearly hear me stating my intent you can but let's take this example further, Miguel. Am I doing this to defend Trump or to piss you off because I find people like you to be parasites?
> 
> Which is it do you think and how do you prove which it is?
> 
> I'll patiently await your response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not angry, and you're a one-trick pony to keep offering that as if it were meaningful.
> 
> Tit-for-tat carries its own intent.  Think about it.
> 
> As to your further gibberish about parasites, douchebags and so forth, it's not of interest.
> 
> Sorry to hold you up, but it took a second to find this.  It's your oeuvre:
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The conversation was about Vindman's testimony. Vindman was on the call, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My understanding was Vindman wasn't on the call.....his twin brother claimed to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The conversation was about Vindman's testimony. Vindman was on the call, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My understanding was Vindman wasn't on the call.....his twin brother claimed to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding was Vindman wasn't on the call.....his twin brother claimed to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your understanding is shit. Everyone knows this.
> 
> READ: Testimony Of Alexander Vindman, The White House's Ukraine Specialist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Husky is a triggered Leftist. His posts make me laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In case you missed it, that's you jumping in to level your triggered b.s.  One trick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Diego, this is not a conversation. Respond to my question or troll elsewhere. You also did not use the word "ouvre" correctly. You tried to look smart and failed.
Click to expand...


Oh, please, I used it perfectly for a bullshit artiste.


----------



## joaquinmiller

And it wouldn't have hurt you to spell it correctly.


----------



## RDD_1210

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Witness after witness confirming that there was in fact a Quid Pro Quo that came from Trump and was designed to leverage U.S. resources to personally benefit himself while leveraging a foreign nation to attempt to influence our elections.
> 
> Republicans will get to decide if they want side with America or Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how would Trump leverage anything?  This has nothing to do with the elections which are almost a year away.
Click to expand...


LOL, are you actually dumb or just pretending?


----------



## kyzr

task0778 said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats are deciding to either push forward with impeachment and lose big in the Senate and in 2020, or cut their losses and just file to censure Trump for his over-stepping of authority.  I hope the dems go for the gold with impeachment.  I want to see the Senate call the following witnesses:  Hunter Biden, Schiff, Ciaramella (WB), Comey, Strzok, Page, the Ohrs, McCabe, and the rest of the deep state conspirators to better define the various coup attempts against Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you're right, they'll go for the Censure and tell the Far Left lunatics to STFU.  Which they won't do, of course.  If the House votes on impeachment and it fails, they're fucked.  If it passes and the Senate conducts a trial with all the attendant subpoenas the Senate can do, they're still fucked.  No Senate Dem is going to risk losing their seat to this nonsense unless they come from a deep blue state.  And the House Dems are going to be decimated IMHO, a bunch of them are going to get fired next year in the elections.  As they should be, for not doing the job they told the voters they would do.
Click to expand...


Totally agree.  Pelosi is supposed to be a very shrewd vote counter so she knows the outcomes.  If she pulls the plug on impeachment after the democrats smeared Trump on all the TV channels all week long, that may be the optimum outcome for the democrats.  The only way I see Trump coming out winning by a landslide is if Barr, Huber, Durham and Horowitz come thru with a ton of indictments proving the democrat and deep state coup attempts.  Stay tuned, December should be interesting.


----------



## kyzr

Dragonlady said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats are deciding to either push forward with impeachment and lose big in the Senate and in 2020, or cut their losses and just file to censure Trump for his over-stepping of authority.  I hope the dems go for the gold with impeachment.  I want to see the Senate call the following witnesses:  Hunter Biden, Schiff, Ciaramella (WB), Comey, Strzok, Page, the Ohrs, McCabe, and the rest of the deep state conspirators to better define the various coup attempts against Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those people will be called because they have no direct evidence to the President's crimes.  They weren't in on the phone call, nor are they even in government.  The impeachment is to answer the charges against the President.  The people you name have no bearing on the President's abuse of power and attempts to extort the President of the Ukraine.
> 
> Everyday of the public hearing, the public has heard testimony of just how corrupt and amoral this President really is.  It doesn't matter whether his allegations against the Biden's are true or false.  What's important is they announce investigations so he can call Biden corrupt on the campaign trail.  While the Ukrainian people died.
> 
> Bribery using American  taxpayers' money.  Extortion.  Abuse of Power in the Yovanavich smears.  Obstruction of Congress.
> 
> I loved Fiona Hill lecturing Devon Nunes about calling the Russian Investigation a "hoax" and call other Republicans for promoting a Russian propraganda narrative meant to undermine American security.  She warned again that Russia interfered in the last election and aided in Trump's election, and neither Trump, nor the Republican Congress and Senate have done nearly enough to safeguard the 2020 elections.
> 
> All through Devon Nunes opening rant about how Democrats are "caught", I was reminded of General Flynn, Paul Manafort, Rick Gates, Michael Cohen, Roger Stone, and George Papadopolous are all either in jail, or awaiting sentencing, for crimes committing for or at the direct behest of Donald Trump, and yet not one single Democrat is facing charges, or is under indictment.  Similarly, NONE of the FBI, CIA, or NSA people Republicans claim are so corrupt, are facing a single charge.
> 
> So Mr. Nunez, who exactly has been caught?  Why haven't they been charged with crimes?  Why are only Trump and his pals going to jail?  Who exactly is being impeached here?
Click to expand...


The Senate can call whoever they want to call.  Its a "trial" so there are no limits on the defense, especially if they want to prove a conspiracy against Trump from the day he announced he's running.  The FBI/DOJ FISA abuses, the democrats' Steele Dossier and using foreign intel assets, the justification for the Mueller Investigation into "Russian Collusion", and now the very weak case against Trump for bribery, extortion, obstruction, abuse of power, etc.

Lindsey Graham will be very thorough.  Brennan, Clapper, Schiff, Hunter Biden, Ciaramella, and the rest should be very frightened...


----------



## NotYourBody

JGalt said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love how Pelousy is scheduling votes immediately after the Dimwingers bore America to death with their lawyer asking witnesses about their feelings, impressions, and opinions.
> 
> I guess they hope America tunes out before the Republicans destroy the latest bullshit "witnesses".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Pelosi sure needs to do something. Those testimonies this morning sure as hell didn't advance the Democrat's narrative about "quid pro quo."
Click to expand...

The Republicans should have shelled out for a better lawyer. Their guy looks like a weasel and sounds like he has trouble grasping the facts with all his stuttering and stammering.


----------



## flack

Dragonlady said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is one of those.
> 
> 
> 
> it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just heard on NBC. The FBI is going to interview the whistleblowner..lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because it's illegal to file false charges.   They should send him the bill for all this and add our time, pain, and suffering to the millions who has to watch this farce and had our normal TV interupted.  And they complain about waterboarding ..... oy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They should determine if he had a legitimate need to know about the call, which was classified at the time. If not, the people he spoke to could be in a world of hurt.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The call was *NOT CLASSIFIED* at the time.  That's why it was unusual to place it on the super secret classified hard drive.  Why would you place an unclassified call on the super classified server?
> 
> Trump released the Call Memo himself thinking he could gaslight people into believing there was no extortion, and muddying the waters with Crowdstrike and the Bidens, but witness after witness is utterly destroying both lines of defence.
Click to expand...

 What planet do you live on?


----------



## ColonelAngus

Trump won fair and square at the polls in 2016.

Suck a big fat bag of Richards , Dimms, and run someone better in 2020.

You cucks are like 3 year olds who lost a game of tick tack toe.

Suck it up you fucking pansies.


----------



## WEATHER53

So the next batch of “witnesses” will be deaf people and the Shitts Crew will take their “testimony” about what they overheard. Since they can’t hear the Dems will then speculate what they would have heard if they could hear and use that as grounds for impeachment
Suspension of reality and fact still in full effect


----------



## beautress

Daryl Hunt said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the corruption in the company that Biden's son worked for??? *Unfounded fake news* like the unfounded fake news about Hillary that put doubt in the minds of many voters. Trumps asking for an investigation into the company have worked because it has put doubt in the minds of voters.
> 
> 
> 
> they need to be investigated.   I want to see if Hunter did one thing for Burisma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine.  Go to Ukraine, have them open an investigation and then open a seperate threat in here about that.  But it should have zero affect on a President of the United States.  What you do as a private citizen is your business.  What a President of the United States uses an entire Cabinet and Diplomatic Service to chase something that has been debunked only for his own personal gain in the 2020 elections.
> 
> For one thing, I imagine there was at least a billion dollars spent on this effort that really needs to be paid back.  Rump needs to cut a check.  He needs to pay for his own entertainment.  It's one thing for Rump to spend 1.2 million for a 4 day weekend golfing outing but this runs into the billions.  I wanted Rump to get a hobby but I wanted it to be more like building plastic models in the Lincoln Room.
> 
> Then there is the other thing.  It falls right into to High Misdemeanors.  And that is Impeachable.  rump is still using his position to curry favor for his 2020 election.  He just won't stop.  I noticed that he has tried to do the old "Plausible Deniability" routine by using code words and phrases.  When a Mob Boss tells what he deems as an Underling, "Do me a favor, make him go away" that's code words for kill them.  The argument in court that the Mob Boss never came out and said that he wanted the other person killed doesn't cut it.  It's recognized in court that that is exactly what was meant.  Using code words and "Do me a Favor" by the President of the United States has even more power and consequences than ANY Mob Boss saying, "Do me a favor".  And Rump has been good for his word.  It's been almost 2 years and no direct meeting between the two Presidents has been done.  Meanwhile, more Ukranians are being murdered by Russian Soldiers and Russian backed Terrorists every day.  Russia wins, Ukraine loses and the Unites States slips even further into the abyss to the rest of the world.
> 
> Then there is the more serious of the "Plausible Deniability".  Rump has blocked the inner circle from testifying.  Just to name a few, Bolton, Rudy, Perry, Pompeo, Pence, Mulvaney, just to name a few.  He has instructed them NOT to pay any attention to Congressional Subpoenas and they have honored that demand.  You can now add Barr to that list of conspirators who would normally be the one to go after anyone that does not honor a congressional subpoena.  If these people were to go in front of Congress and lie (which they would either have to do or remove the "Plausible Deniablity" for Rump) it turns into a much more serious impeachment investigation.
> 
> Then there is even a more serious issue that is considered High Criminal Action; meaning "Obstruction of Justice" where I think it's headed anyway.  I think they are going to start picking off the conspirators off one at a time including Barr.  They have no choice but to pick Barr off since he will refuse to charge any of them no matter if they are ball faced guilty or not.  They may have to wait until after Jan 21st 2020 to charge these characters.  But it's going happen.  NO President can afford to have this hovering over his head regardless of party.
> 
> In the end, I believe that we will have a President Pence for a few months.  They won't remove Rump from Office but I think the Party will finally site Rump down and let him seen the hand writing on the wall and cut a series of deals with the great Deal Maker.  And his "Co-Conspirators" are all going to be thrown under the bus.  Otherwise, the Republican Party is going to be gutted in the next year.  And I don't want to see that.
> 
> We don't need to have the Democrat Ultra Left Party run without checks like it would.  We need the real Conseratives to step forward and put the party of Rump back into the GOP and force the Dems to work for it.  I am already seeing the breakdown of the Republicans on lower elections.  It's time for the real GOP to grow a pair to save a nation.
Click to expand...

Poor Daryl. You're just a little sheep who has gone astray, ba, ba, bah..... 

President Trump won in 2016. Get over it.

Meanwhile, this sham of an impeachment inquiry has a strong dissident who'se been there done that and tossed the t-shirt long ago: 

The testimony from witnesses in the House Democrats' impeachment hearings has come "nowhere close" to laying out impeachable offenses, former Independent Counsel Ken Starr said Thursday.

Appearing on "America's Newsroom" with host Bill Hemmer, Starr said that the witness testimony does not "reach the level of treason, bribery, or other high crimes and misdemeanors."​
*more at this link: Ken Starr: hearing testimony nowhere close to impeachable offenses*



​


----------



## mamooth

task0778 said:


> I was wondering when this ridiculous charade is over, it's so embarrassing for the Democrats that it's hard to watch and I ain't even a lib/dem.



The libs and Dems are all very proud of how we're proving your DearLeader is a criminal, and proving that his cult is composed of gutless liars.

Nice concern troll act, though. You're really desperate for us to stop kicking your ass.



> All I've heard so far is supposition, presumption, innuendo, my personal guess is.  Guys, you don't impeach a President based on that shit.



Good thing we've got so many facts then.

Go on. Lie about that, by parroting what your cult told you to say. Cry some more. It won't change a thing. You're just preaching to your fringe cult choir. Everyone outside of your cult knows that you're lying.


----------



## Dragonlady

joaquinmiller said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed that those who post tens of thousands of posts per year are some really angry people. How many boards do some of these poor souls post at??..My God. to me, that is abuse of your life...lol
> 
> 
> 
> You are one of them. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm..500 posts in 2 months. One board. No Twitter. FB...blaaaa.
> 
> Your public school math does not make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 530 posts in 52 days?  LilOlLady has 8911 post in 10+ years.  Which of you posts at a faster rate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring to ones with 20,000 a year. Lillady said so do I post tens of thousands. Again, public school math. One board. Less than 10 a day on the entire web.
> I bet my life there are 5 other boards you are not including. Anyway I was talking about tens of thousands people.
> 
> 12/11/2019
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No sweat, I'm sure.  We needed someone else to count posts and grade lives accordingly.
Click to expand...


When a poster is posting over 1,000 posts a month, that's 30+ posts per day, 7 days a week.  Then there's the use of Russian sources of proven "fake news" site which link to Russian sources.  

These are the posters who start the most threads - all of them linking to fake news sites and all of them defending/praising Trump, and all of them denigrating liberals and non-whites.


----------



## The Purge

Well THERE GOES ANOTHER SCHITT WITNESS CREDIBILITY UP IN SMOKE....THIS IS GETTING BORING SLAPPING EACH TOUCHY, FEELY, LYING WITNESS DOWN!

Dem Star Witness Fiona Hill Demanded NO WEAPONS For Ukraine in 2015 Op-Ed - War ...
35 minutes ago · But in a 2015 Washington Post op-ed, Hill argued against ... of sending weapons to Ukraine seems straightforward and is the ... and we may never have the opportunity to get things right.


----------



## flack

kyzr said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats are deciding to either push forward with impeachment and lose big in the Senate and in 2020, or cut their losses and just file to censure Trump for his over-stepping of authority.  I hope the dems go for the gold with impeachment.  I want to see the Senate call the following witnesses:  Hunter Biden, Schiff, Ciaramella (WB), Comey, Strzok, Page, the Ohrs, McCabe, and the rest of the deep state conspirators to better define the various coup attempts against Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you're right, they'll go for the Censure and tell the Far Left lunatics to STFU.  Which they won't do, of course.  If the House votes on impeachment and it fails, they're fucked.  If it passes and the Senate conducts a trial with all the attendant subpoenas the Senate can do, they're still fucked.  No Senate Dem is going to risk losing their seat to this nonsense unless they come from a deep blue state.  And the House Dems are going to be decimated IMHO, a bunch of them are going to get fired next year in the elections.  As they should be, for not doing the job they told the voters they would do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally agree.  Pelosi is supposed to be a very shrewd vote counter so she knows the outcomes.  If she pulls the plug on impeachment after the democrats smeared Trump on all the TV channels all week long, that may be the optimum outcome for the democrats.  The only way I see Trump coming out winning by a landslide is if Barr, Huber, Durham and Horowitz come thru with a ton of indictments proving the democrat and deep state coup attempts.  Stay tuned, December should be interesting.
Click to expand...

Those are coming.


----------



## JGalt

NotYourBody said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love how Pelousy is scheduling votes immediately after the Dimwingers bore America to death with their lawyer asking witnesses about their feelings, impressions, and opinions.
> 
> I guess they hope America tunes out before the Republicans destroy the latest bullshit "witnesses".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Pelosi sure needs to do something. Those testimonies this morning sure as hell didn't advance the Democrat's narrative about "quid pro quo."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Republicans should have shelled out for a better lawyer. Their guy looks like a weasel and sounds like he has trouble grasping the facts with all his stuttering and stammering.
Click to expand...


No problem. Just wait until Nunes and Jim Jordan tears those "witnesses" a new asshole.


----------



## Faun

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> The criminal act was withholding the military aid in exchange for the announcement of an investigation.
> Yes definitely. I've seen enough testimony to convince me that Trump should be impeached. He will have a chance to present his witnesses in the senate trial.
> 
> That's how this process works. What we are watching right now is not the trial. That happens after the impeachment.
> 
> However, the GOP could attempt some sort of defense in the impeachment hearing. Too bad they chose to take a hard pass on that in favor of squawking and flapping their wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that a criminal act?  We have no obligation to give them money.  When we do give money, why would we give it to a country that reeks of corruption?  When they start cracking down on corruption, then we’ll be willing to to give them aid.  Nothing wrong, immoral, or illegal about it.
> 
> You also haven’t cited which law this supposedly breaks.
> 
> The fact that a corruption investigation would look bad for old Joe, isn’t an excuse to prevent such an investigation.  Maybe if Dems don’t like being outted as corrupt then they shouldn’t be such corrupt assholes, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The corruption allegations against Joe Biden were NOT CREDIBLE.  According to everyone who has testified so far.  Including the million-dollar Trump supporter Sondland, who the Republicans thought were on "their side."
> 
> When are you people going to wake up and smell the coffee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The corruption investigation in Ukraine was for Burisma, not “Joe Biden”.
> 
> If there is no credible link to old Joe, then why are Dems so afraid of an investigation?  It must mean he is guilty.
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Besides rightwingnuts, who said Dems are afraid of Biden being investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently all Dems, all who support this impeachment sham against President Trump simply for asking Ukraine to crack down on corruption.  Why else would they be claiming this personally benefits President Trump?  It only benefits him if Biden is guilty of corruption.
Click to expand...

What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden. 

Savvy?


----------



## Rye Catcher

ColonelAngus said:


> Trump won fair and square at the polls in 2016.
> 
> Suck a big fat bag of Richardson , Dimms, and run someone better in 2020.
> 
> You cucks are like 3 year olds who lost a game of tick tack toe.
> 
> Suck it up you fucking pansies.



Over 3 million voters were never trumpers during the election in Nov. 2016; since then it is likely that double that number are never trumpers, and every day the numbers get larger.


----------



## mamooth

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Independents like myself



You misspelled "proud Republican asslickers like myself". Actual Independents don't parrot GOP spin word-for-word. Were we supposed to be surprised that you chose to lick Republican ass?

Just who were you trying to fool, cult boi?

Now, tell us some more about how wonderful Trump's rectum smells. After all, it is what the party commands you to do.


----------



## BluesLegend

Breaking: Dem congressman from Oregon organizes witness intimidation and boycotts of Ambassador Sondland's family hotel business. The left are sending his wife threatening emails, harassing's them on yelp, and picketing their hotels in an attempt to intimidate Sondland into bashing Trump. Shocker /sarcasm


----------



## The Purge

*Fiona Hill Hearing: Sharyl Attkisson Dredges up the Ukraine Story Dems Don't Want to Talk About*

*Townhall ^ *| 11/21/2019 | Matt Vespa

The final hearing on the impeachment inquiry into President Trump is happening as we speak. Career diplomats and foreign affairs specialists Fiona Hill and David Holmes are testifying in what has been a week of hot air. We’ve had a lot of Democratic hyperbole and a lot of witnesses saying they don’t possess direct evidence of the so-called quid pro quo allegations that have been hurled at the Trump White House. It all stems from a whistleblower report that in July, President Trump threatened to withhold aid from Ukraine unless they opened a corruption probe into Hunter Biden’s position at Burisma, an energy company, despite having zero experience. Biden has been there since his father, Vice President Joe Biden, was in office. He recently left. 


It’s a total clown show. Some of the witnesses, like Marie Yovanovitch, were just career diplomats who disagreed with Trump on Ukraine policy. Her testimony was a therapy session Yet, one thing that is missed in all of these proceedings is that Ukraine did collude with the Hillary Clinton campaign in 2016 in a failed attempt to detail the Trump candidacy. Veteran investigative reporter Sharyl Attkisson dredged this up from Politico. It’s right there in black and white:

*Ukrainian government officials tried to help Hillary Clinton and undermine Trump by publicly questioning his fitness for office. They also disseminated documents implicating a top Trump aide in corruption and suggested they were investigating the matter, only to back away after the election. And they helped Clinton’s allies research damaging information on Trump and his advisers,* a Politico investigation found.

A Ukrainian-American operative who was consulting for the Democratic National Committee met with top officials in the Ukrainian Embassy in Washington in an effort to expose ties between Trump, top campaign aide Paul Manafort and Russia, according to people with direct knowledge of the situation. 

One of the strangest phenoms the last few days is those who insist Russia not Ukraine interfered in our elections, as if it's impossible to be both (?) One succinct article documents it quite well, has firsthand accounts, and has never been "discredited." Ukrainian efforts to sabotage Trump backfire— Sharyl Attkisson?????? (@SharylAttkisson) November 21, 2019

The idea that some of our top experts on Ukraine are closed minded to this info (and at least one said he was entirely unaware of it) but were making important decisions, could be considered disturbing.— Sharyl Attkisson?????? (@SharylAttkisson) November 21, 2019

Yeah, that sort of blows up disgraced ex-FBI Deputy Director Andrew McCabe’s point that the Ukraine interference narrative was a “fictitious theory.” Then again, Andrew McCabe is a noted liar, and he lost his job because of it. Attkisson tweeted, “the idea that some of our top experts on Ukraine are closed-minded to this info (and at least one said he was entirely unaware of it) but were making important decisions, could be considered disturbing.”

Yes, but this is Rep. Adam Schiff’s (D-CA) kangaroo court, which is situated in the middle of the twilight zone.

CNN’s Andy McCabe: “Fictitious theory” Ukraine meddled in 2016 election pic.twitter.com/1iGT2J8p6X— Tom Elliott (@tomselliott) November 21, 2019


----------



## BluesLegend

mamooth said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Independents like myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You misspelled "proud Republican asslickers like myself". Actual Independents don't parrot GOP spin word-for-word. Were we supposed to be surprise that you chose to lick Republican ass?
> 
> Just who were you trying to fool, cult boi?
> 
> Now, tell us some more about how wonderful Trump's rectum smells. After all, it is what the party commands you to do.
Click to expand...


^^^ sore loser syndrome. You lost snowflake get over it.


----------



## mamooth

BluesLegend said:


> Breaking: Dem congressman from Oregon organizes witness intimidation and boycotts of Ambassador Sondland's family hotel business. The left are sending his wife threatening emails, harassing's them on yelp, and picketing their hotels in an attempt to intimidate Sondland into bashing Trump. Shocker /sarcasm



So what conspiracy website told you to parrot that? After all, everyone knows you don't have the brains to come up with your own talking points.

Anways, nice attempt at deflection from what violent thugs you all are. There's a reason the Lt. Col. and his family to go into protective custody. And you love that. You want every witness against Trump to feel the same degree of threat.


----------



## Rye Catcher

BluesLegend said:


> Breaking: Dem congressman from Oregon organizes witness intimidation and boycotts of Ambassador Sondland's family hotel business. The left are sending his wife threatening emails, harassing's them on yelp, and picketing their hotels in an attempt to intimidate Sondland into bashing Trump. Shocker /sarcasm



Send in the Clowns.


----------



## Olde Europe

mamooth said:


> You misspelled "*proud* Republican asslickers like myself". Actual Independents don't parrot GOP spin word-for-word. Were we supposed to be surprised that you chose to lick Republican ass?
> 
> Just who were you trying to fool, cult boi?
> 
> Now, tell us some more about how wonderful Trump's rectum smells. After all, it is what the party commands you to do.



You misspelled "no-pride (no reason for any) ...".  Just saying.


----------



## BluesLegend

Faun said:


> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?



Look dummy, what is president Trump supposed to do turn a blind eye to the Biden's corruption in the Ukraine just because Biden is a 2020 Dem primary candidate? Biden gets a pass on corruption? Running for office gives you immunity? You stupid shits don't have a leg to stand on here.


----------



## The Purge

*Fiona Hill Penned Washington Post Op-ed Against Giving Ukraine Weapons in 2015*

*Dr. Fiona Hill told the impeachment inquiry Thursday that she was concerned that a hold on aid might endanger Ukraine’s security. But in a 2015 Washington Post op-ed, Hill argued against giving Ukraine any lethal weapons.*
Hill was testifying in the seventh public hearing in the House Intelligence Committee’s impeachment inquiry. As she had in her closed-door deposition last month, Hill said she was concerned about Ukraine’s security and stability as it defended itself against Russia. In that context, she — and others — were worried about a hold on security.

But Hill also had to admit that she co-authored an op-ed in 2015, when she was working at the left-wing Brookings Institution think tank, in which she opposed sending weapons to help Ukraine.

In her article, titled “How aiding the Ukrainian military could push Putin into a regional war,” Hill argued:

The logic of sending weapons to Ukraine seems straightforward and is the same as the logic for economic sanctions: to change Vladimir Putin’s “calculus.” Increasing the Ukrainian army’s fighting capacity, the thinking goes, would allow it to kill more rebels and Russian soldiers, generating a backlash in Russia and ultimately forcing the Russian president to the negotiating table.

We strongly disagree…

It is hard to find effective alternatives to the current sanctions policy, but if we plunge headlong into sending weapons, we may lose our allies, and we may never have the opportunity to get things right.




(Excerpt) Read more at breitbart.com ...

---------- Hell if the left continues to post the same bullshit over and over, I can certainly give DIFFERENT NEWSITES take on the PHONY HILL!!!


----------



## mamooth

BluesLegend said:


> ^^^ sore loser syndrome. You lost snowflake get over it.



^^^
Triggered GOP asslicker.

I notice you didn't deny that you lied big about being a supposed independent. And that's for the best. It's not like anyone believed such a stupid lie.

However, given that you lied so brazenly about that, everyone has to assume you lie just as brazenly about everything else.


----------



## BluesLegend

mamooth said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking: Dem congressman from Oregon organizes witness intimidation and boycotts of Ambassador Sondland's family hotel business. The left are sending his wife threatening emails, harassing's them on yelp, and picketing their hotels in an attempt to intimidate Sondland into bashing Trump. Shocker /sarcasm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what conspiracy website told you to parrot that? After all, everyone knows you don't have the brains to come up with your own talking points.
> 
> Anways, nice attempt at deflection from what violent thugs you all are. There's a reason the Lt. Col. and his family to go into protective custody. And you love that. You want every witness against Trump to feel the same degree of threat.
Click to expand...


It was all over our local Oregon news last night you dimwitted retard. Video of the leftists picketing. I'll summarize, STFU idiot.


----------



## mamooth

BluesLegend said:


> Look dummy, what is president Trump supposed to do turn a blind eye to the Biden's corruption



And that's exactly what he did do, right up until he saw Biden as a political opponent.

That's why we know he and you are lying.

Plus, there's no evidence of corruption by Biden. Trump is lying about that, and so are you. You're pushing that faked conspiracy theory to have an excuse to smear Biden.


----------



## BluesLegend

mamooth said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ sore loser syndrome. You lost snowflake get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> Triggered GOP asslicker.
> 
> I notice you didn't deny that you lied big about being a supposed independent. And that's for the best. It's not like anyone believed such a stupid lie.
> 
> However, given that you lied so brazenly about that, everyone has to assume you lie just as brazenly about everything else.
Click to expand...


Meh, we won we control the Senate, White House, are stacking the SCOTUS with conservatives. We'll make Dem's cry and have a mental breakdown again next Nov when Trump whoops their ass again. Good times


----------



## Zorro!

Dragonlady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> HMM: Ukrainian MPs demand Zelensky, Trump investigate suspicion of U.S.-Ukraine corruption involving $7.4 bln.
> 
> “Ukrainian members of parliament have demanded the presidents of Ukraine and the United States, Volodymyr Zelensky and Donald Trump, investigate suspicions of the legalization of $7.4 billion by the ‘family’ of ex-President Viktor Yanukovych through the American investment fund Franklin Templeton Investments, which they said has ties to the U.S. Democratic Party.”​Well, stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Trump should have been investigating Franklin Templeton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump isn't investigating anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even Biden?  He only wants to outsource that?  We have a Justice Dept and investigative agencies, but The Only One wants Ukraine to announce an investigation.  That's fucked-up, comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope, trump is doing the state's business, unlike the congressional house.  They are the one's with the actual quid pro quo going on right now.  I want the government business being done, not their infectious fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government business is being done - note all of the breaks for votes during the process.  Unlike Trump, who can only obsess about one thing at a time, Pelosi is able to walk, talk, and chew gum, at the same time.  Women, by nature, are better able to multi-task than men, because we have to.  Especially working women who are accustomed to balancing work obligations, managing family life and schedules, as well as meals laundry, etc., and social obligations, all while being perfectly groomed.
Click to expand...

I have no need of your sexist claptrap moralizing.  What bills has Pelosi put on Trump's desk?


----------



## Daryl Hunt

beautress said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the corruption in the company that Biden's son worked for??? *Unfounded fake news* like the unfounded fake news about Hillary that put doubt in the minds of many voters. Trumps asking for an investigation into the company have worked because it has put doubt in the minds of voters.
> 
> 
> 
> they need to be investigated.   I want to see if Hunter did one thing for Burisma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine.  Go to Ukraine, have them open an investigation and then open a seperate threat in here about that.  But it should have zero affect on a President of the United States.  What you do as a private citizen is your business.  What a President of the United States uses an entire Cabinet and Diplomatic Service to chase something that has been debunked only for his own personal gain in the 2020 elections.
> 
> For one thing, I imagine there was at least a billion dollars spent on this effort that really needs to be paid back.  Rump needs to cut a check.  He needs to pay for his own entertainment.  It's one thing for Rump to spend 1.2 million for a 4 day weekend golfing outing but this runs into the billions.  I wanted Rump to get a hobby but I wanted it to be more like building plastic models in the Lincoln Room.
> 
> Then there is the other thing.  It falls right into to High Misdemeanors.  And that is Impeachable.  rump is still using his position to curry favor for his 2020 election.  He just won't stop.  I noticed that he has tried to do the old "Plausible Deniability" routine by using code words and phrases.  When a Mob Boss tells what he deems as an Underling, "Do me a favor, make him go away" that's code words for kill them.  The argument in court that the Mob Boss never came out and said that he wanted the other person killed doesn't cut it.  It's recognized in court that that is exactly what was meant.  Using code words and "Do me a Favor" by the President of the United States has even more power and consequences than ANY Mob Boss saying, "Do me a favor".  And Rump has been good for his word.  It's been almost 2 years and no direct meeting between the two Presidents has been done.  Meanwhile, more Ukranians are being murdered by Russian Soldiers and Russian backed Terrorists every day.  Russia wins, Ukraine loses and the Unites States slips even further into the abyss to the rest of the world.
> 
> Then there is the more serious of the "Plausible Deniability".  Rump has blocked the inner circle from testifying.  Just to name a few, Bolton, Rudy, Perry, Pompeo, Pence, Mulvaney, just to name a few.  He has instructed them NOT to pay any attention to Congressional Subpoenas and they have honored that demand.  You can now add Barr to that list of conspirators who would normally be the one to go after anyone that does not honor a congressional subpoena.  If these people were to go in front of Congress and lie (which they would either have to do or remove the "Plausible Deniablity" for Rump) it turns into a much more serious impeachment investigation.
> 
> Then there is even a more serious issue that is considered High Criminal Action; meaning "Obstruction of Justice" where I think it's headed anyway.  I think they are going to start picking off the conspirators off one at a time including Barr.  They have no choice but to pick Barr off since he will refuse to charge any of them no matter if they are ball faced guilty or not.  They may have to wait until after Jan 21st 2020 to charge these characters.  But it's going happen.  NO President can afford to have this hovering over his head regardless of party.
> 
> In the end, I believe that we will have a President Pence for a few months.  They won't remove Rump from Office but I think the Party will finally site Rump down and let him seen the hand writing on the wall and cut a series of deals with the great Deal Maker.  And his "Co-Conspirators" are all going to be thrown under the bus.  Otherwise, the Republican Party is going to be gutted in the next year.  And I don't want to see that.
> 
> We don't need to have the Democrat Ultra Left Party run without checks like it would.  We need the real Conseratives to step forward and put the party of Rump back into the GOP and force the Dems to work for it.  I am already seeing the breakdown of the Republicans on lower elections.  It's time for the real GOP to grow a pair to save a nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor Daryl. You're just a little sheep who has gone astray, ba, ba, bah.....
> 
> President Trump won in 2016. Get over it.
> 
> Meanwhile, this sham of an impeachment inquiry has a strong dissident who'se been there done that and tossed the t-shirt long ago:
> 
> The testimony from witnesses in the House Democrats' impeachment hearings has come "nowhere close" to laying out impeachable offenses, former Independent Counsel Ken Starr said Thursday.
> 
> Appearing on "America's Newsroom" with host Bill Hemmer, Starr said that the witness testimony does not "reach the level of treason, bribery, or other high crimes and misdemeanors."​
> *more at this link: Ken Starr: hearing testimony nowhere close to impeachable offenses*
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


I posted what I think.  You posted what you are told to think.  I'll stand by my prediction.  So far, all of my "Predictions" have been true and I ain't exactly no "Nostradamus".  

Here's another one for you.  I predicted almost 2 years ago that Biden was not going to be the Candidate.  Guess what, it looks like he won't be.  And it won't be Warren or Bernie either.  I predicted it would be a dark horse.  Guess what, Mayor Pete is coming on strong.  In another month, Mayor Pete will be the front runner.

How is that for a prediction.  The American Public are just about fed up with it all and Mayor Pete being Gay isn't a huge factor anymore.  Afterall, being a Mob Boss like Rump doesn't seem to affect your support.


----------



## BluesLegend

mamooth said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look dummy, what is president Trump supposed to do turn a blind eye to the Biden's corruption
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's exactly what he did do, right up until he saw Biden as a political opponent.
> 
> That's why we know he and you are lying.
> 
> Plus, there's no evidence of corruption by Biden. Trump is lying about that, and so are you. You're pushing that faked conspiracy theory to have an excuse to smear Biden.
Click to expand...


LMAO so you are mad Trump is now looking into the Biden's corruption, when you were previously mad that Trump wasn't looking into the Biden's corruption.


----------



## Zorro!

jc456 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Trump should have been investigating Franklin Templeton.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't investigating anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even Biden?  He only wants to outsource that?  We have a Justice Dept and investigative agencies, but The Only One wants Ukraine to announce an investigation.  That's fucked-up, comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope, trump is doing the state's business, unlike the congressional house.  They are the one's with the actual quid pro quo going on right now.  I want the government business being done, not their infectious fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the state's business to investigate Biden, if there is evidence of wrongdoing.  You just said Trump isn't investigating anyone.  Your silly deflection to Congress is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, it's the DOJ's business to investigate biden, and they are.  Not trump.  you should learn your agencies better.
Click to expand...

You should learn the Constitution better, Executive Branch power is vested IN THE PRESIDENT.  The DOJ derives it's authority from the President, not the other way around.


----------



## flack

mamooth said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking: Dem congressman from Oregon organizes witness intimidation and boycotts of Ambassador Sondland's family hotel business. The left are sending his wife threatening emails, harassing's them on yelp, and picketing their hotels in an attempt to intimidate Sondland into bashing Trump. Shocker /sarcasm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what conspiracy website told you to parrot that? After all, everyone knows you don't have the brains to come up with your own talking points.
> 
> Anways, nice attempt at deflection from what violent thugs you all are. There's a reason the Lt. Col. and his family to go into protective custody. And you love that. You want every witness against Trump to feel the same degree of threat.
Click to expand...

Trump Impeachment Inquiry
*Published* 1 hour ago
*Sondland says his family, businesses receiving threats over role in Trump impeachment inquiry*
By Tyler Olson | Fox News


----------



## task0778

Rye Catcher said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump won fair and square at the polls in 2016.
> 
> Suck a big fat bag of Richardson , Dimms, and run someone better in 2020.
> 
> You cucks are like 3 year olds who lost a game of tick tack toe.
> 
> Suck it up you fucking pansies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 3 million voters were never trumpers during the election in Nov. 2016; since then it is likely that double that number are never trumpers, and every day the numbers get larger.
Click to expand...


You made this shit up, didn't you?  I know, you're entitled to your opinion, but how many Dems have left the party in the last few years?  More than the increase in never-Trumpers, I'm betting.  I suspect the number of never-Trumpers may be less than you think, considering the clown circus that is the Democrat presidential candidates.  JMO.


----------



## BluesLegend

Daryl Hunt said:


> Guess what, Mayor Pete is coming on strong.  In another month, Mayor Pete will be the front runner.



Isn't he a gay? Or was that the other Dem loser from Texas?


----------



## Zorro!

joaquinmiller said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> HMM: Ukrainian MPs demand Zelensky, Trump investigate suspicion of U.S.-Ukraine corruption involving $7.4 bln.
> 
> “Ukrainian members of parliament have demanded the presidents of Ukraine and the United States, Volodymyr Zelensky and Donald Trump, investigate suspicions of the legalization of $7.4 billion by the ‘family’ of ex-President Viktor Yanukovych through the American investment fund Franklin Templeton Investments, which they said has ties to the U.S. Democratic Party.”​Well, stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Trump should have been investigating Franklin Templeton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump isn't investigating anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even Biden?  He only wants to outsource that?  We have a Justice Dept and investigative agencies, but The Only One wants Ukraine to announce an investigation.  That's fucked-up, comrade.
Click to expand...

No announcement was required prior to releasing the aid even though such a requirement would have been perfectly reasonable.


----------



## WEATHER53

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is that a criminal act?  We have no obligation to give them money.  When we do give money, why would we give it to a country that reeks of corruption?  When they start cracking down on corruption, then we’ll be willing to to give them aid.  Nothing wrong, immoral, or illegal about it.
> 
> You also haven’t cited which law this supposedly breaks.
> 
> The fact that a corruption investigation would look bad for old Joe, isn’t an excuse to prevent such an investigation.  Maybe if Dems don’t like being outted as corrupt then they shouldn’t be such corrupt assholes, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> The corruption allegations against Joe Biden were NOT CREDIBLE.  According to everyone who has testified so far.  Including the million-dollar Trump supporter Sondland, who the Republicans thought were on "their side."
> 
> When are you people going to wake up and smell the coffee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The corruption investigation in Ukraine was for Burisma, not “Joe Biden”.
> 
> If there is no credible link to old Joe, then why are Dems so afraid of an investigation?  It must mean he is guilty.
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Besides rightwingnuts, who said Dems are afraid of Biden being investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently all Dems, all who support this impeachment sham against President Trump simply for asking Ukraine to crack down on corruption.  Why else would they be claiming this personally benefits President Trump?  It only benefits him if Biden is guilty of corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
Click to expand...

Why can’t he
You presume it’s soley because Biden is a potential political rival. There are other reasons which include the fact that Biden’s son gravy train ride is self serving to the Biden’s and disadvantageous to the USA.


----------



## beautress

Dragonlady said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are one of them. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm..500 posts in 2 months. One board. No Twitter. FB...blaaaa.
> 
> Your public school math does not make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 530 posts in 52 days?  LilOlLady has 8911 post in 10+ years.  Which of you posts at a faster rate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring to ones with 20,000 a year. Lillady said so do I post tens of thousands. Again, public school math. One board. Less than 10 a day on the entire web.
> I bet my life there are 5 other boards you are not including. Anyway I was talking about tens of thousands people.
> 
> 12/11/2019
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No sweat, I'm sure.  We needed someone else to count posts and grade lives accordingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When a poster is posting over 1,000 posts a month, that's 30+ posts per day, 7 days a week.  Then there's the use of Russian sources of proven "fake news" site which link to Russian sources.
> 
> These are the posters who start the most threads - all of them linking to fake news sites and all of them defending/praising Trump, and all of them denigrating liberals and non-whites.
Click to expand...

Laws of mercy, Ms. Dragonlady. You're so brainwashed you see brillance when you look into the mirror of your mind.

Ever occur to you that those of us on the Right are right? Well, it's true.

President Trump won the election in 2016. Plz try harder to get used to it, 'kay? 

We know y'all to be poor widdle lambs who have gone astray for quite some time.


----------



## mamooth

BluesLegend said:


> It was all over our local Oregon news last night you dimwitted retard. Video of the leftists picketing. I'll summarize, STFU idiot.



I better leave you alone, as you've clearly been triggered hard by my liberal reliance on facts and logic. I should have been more considerate of your need for a SafeSpace.

The point, of course, you're still giggling about the threats to the Lt. Col. and his family that mandated him going into protective custody. That's how brownshirts roll. You're trying to deflect from your side's brownshirt life-philosophy by accusing liberals of doing the thing that you do.


----------



## IM2

Dragonlady said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. The right holds that record over Hillary at 26 years (and counting).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but we have EVIDENCE OF HER FELONIES....
> 
> All YOU GOT  is HE HURT MY FEELINGS, AND "PRESUMED" with nothing else!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have that Hillary committed felonies?  Why haven't you revealed this evidence?  Why haven't any of the more than 20 investigations ever produced any of this evidence?
> 
> Trump has ONE investigation, out of which come 5 credible charges of obstruction of justice, and a second impeachment investigation where he's already admitted to abuse of power.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if all of this pissing around in the Ukraine is Trump's hissy fit because the Ukrainians revealed Manafort's corruption with the Black Ledger.
Click to expand...

That's a good point.


----------



## BluesLegend

mamooth said:


> I better leave you alone, as you've clearly been triggered hard by my liberal reliance on facts and logic.


----------



## mamooth

beautress said:


> Ever occur to you that those of us on the Right are right?



Yes, it always occur to us that we could be wrong. However, all the facts say you're wrong, hence we go with the facts and conclude that you're wrong.

Remember, you're talking to liberals, so you can't just present your feelings and demand that we agree. That works with your cult, but liberals demand evidence. You never have any evidence to back up your lunatic claims, so we correctly conclude that you're just faking it all.


----------



## Zorro!

OldLady said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both Volker and Morrison said the less than two month delay of the aid had no effect on Ukraines defensive capabilities. And the Javelin missile sale was apart form that aid.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still why was it delayed you have not answered that one question...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama delayed it and NEVER released it, you have not answered that one question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama delayed it because of corruption within the Ukraine government. The money was released and  probably after the prosecutor general was fired 3 or 4 months later after Biden's visit in December.
> 
> The prosecutor general at that time did not do a thing about corruption within the Ukraine government
> 
> They were concern that money given to Ukraine would not be used for the specific purpose that it was sent there for
> 
> Ukraine was widely believed by almost everyone including European governments including the IMF to be corrupt
> 
> IMF threaten to withhold money if Ukraine did not clean up there act
> 
> OB, Europeans, IMF did not ask for anything in return other than having the Ukraines become serious about corruption in their government. This mostly centered around the prosecutor general and his office. They only wanted Ukraine government to clean up their act.
> 
> Since 2016 the prosecutor general was fired and replaced.
> 
> Elections were held and a new government is in place
> 
> Pointing to OB withholding money as if it was the same reason that Trump was withholding aid ignores the reasons that each used for withholding money....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Ukraine is one of the most corrupt nations on earth.  The new government was recently seated and Trump released the lethal aid without conditions, even though conditions are perfectly normal in foreign relations.  These new folks are supposed to be less corrupt, after Trump had an opportunity to speak with hijm a few times, he released the money before the end of the quarter, without preconditions.  He clearly stated to one of the few witnesses with first hand information that he wanted no quid pro quo, even though quid pro quos are fine, he just wanted the President to do what he said he would do when he was running fore office, and that's perfectly fair.
> 
> 
> 
> ... The difference is Trump wanted an investigation into Biden and his son...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should be investigated.
> 
> 
> 
> ... Trump even talked about a server that belong to the DNC and Cloudstrike...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are available, they should be examined.
> 
> 
> 
> ... All things that were political issues in the US not in Ukraine...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They all pertain to Ukraine's attempts at influencing the 2016 election, likely arranged by Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> ... Obama did not have his private lawyer go to Ukraine to find dirt on a political opponent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama helped pay for the Dossier and the payments were laundered through a private law-firm, and you never said squat.
> 
> The president is skeptical about the prudence of pouring foreign aid out of our Treasury when we are $23 trillion in debt. He is skeptical about funding that entangles the United States in conflicts which may not be in our vital national interests. And he is skeptical about Ukraine, a pervasively corrupt country in which the competing factions feature elements that reject Western principles of liberalism, pluralism, and respect for human rights..
> 
> While I agree with The Deep State's belief that Ukraine, for all its flaws, is worth supporting for the greater good of thwarting the Kremlin, it does not mean the fantasy depiction of Ukraine is any more accurate than our Deep State's delusions about sharia-democracy promotion in the Middle East.
> 
> You can certainly disagree with President Trump’s skepticism about Ukraine. But you cannot credibly say that harboring doubts is irrational, nor deny that, notwithstanding his doubts, the current president has done far more for Ukraine’s security than the last one.
> 
> Ukraine Government: Corrupt, Authoritarian, Venal | National Review
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except the President's reasons are clear, from his own words "They tried to take me down" in 2016.  That's ALL this is about, with a whole lot of help from Giuliani, for whatever reason.
Click to expand...

He's correct.  It is in our NATIONAL INTEREST to get to the bottom of Ukraine's interference in the 2016 election.

And to the Intelligence Operation coordinated by the Obama Administration and his leftovers.

 MR.* VINDMAN’S INTELLIGENCE OPERATION AGAINST TRUMP.

Sorry: It’s _Lt. Col. _Vindman! How did vets and enlisted people react to Lt. Col. Alexander Vindman’s ‘Don’t call me ma’am’ moment? 

“Multiple combat veterans have told me they are livid at this attitude from Vindman, at his use of the uniform as a prop for the cameras, and at his obvious scheming against and insubordination towards his chain of command.”​


----------



## IM2

beautress said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm..500 posts in 2 months. One board. No Twitter. FB...blaaaa.
> 
> Your public school math does not make sense to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 530 posts in 52 days?  LilOlLady has 8911 post in 10+ years.  Which of you posts at a faster rate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring to ones with 20,000 a year. Lillady said so do I post tens of thousands. Again, public school math. One board. Less than 10 a day on the entire web.
> I bet my life there are 5 other boards you are not including. Anyway I was talking about tens of thousands people.
> 
> 12/11/2019
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No sweat, I'm sure.  We needed someone else to count posts and grade lives accordingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When a poster is posting over 1,000 posts a month, that's 30+ posts per day, 7 days a week.  Then there's the use of Russian sources of proven "fake news" site which link to Russian sources.
> 
> These are the posters who start the most threads - all of them linking to fake news sites and all of them defending/praising Trump, and all of them denigrating liberals and non-whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laws of mercy, Ms. Dragonlady. You're so brainwashed you see brillance when you look into the mirror of your mind.
> 
> Ever occur to you that those of us on the Right are right? Well, it's true.
> 
> President Trump won the election in 2016. Plz try harder to get used to it, 'kay?
> 
> We know y'all to be poor widdle lambs who have gone astray for quite some time.
Click to expand...


But you aren't right.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

BluesLegend said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what, Mayor Pete is coming on strong.  In another month, Mayor Pete will be the front runner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he a gay? Or was that the other Dem loser from Texas?
Click to expand...


Yuppers, he's gay or bi or something else.  But after Rump, there is one hell of a lot of leeway these days.


----------



## theHawk

OldLady said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is that a criminal act?  We have no obligation to give them money.  When we do give money, why would we give it to a country that reeks of corruption?  When they start cracking down on corruption, then we’ll be willing to to give them aid.  Nothing wrong, immoral, or illegal about it.
> 
> You also haven’t cited which law this supposedly breaks.
> 
> The fact that a corruption investigation would look bad for old Joe, isn’t an excuse to prevent such an investigation.  Maybe if Dems don’t like being outted as corrupt then they shouldn’t be such corrupt assholes, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> The corruption allegations against Joe Biden were NOT CREDIBLE.  According to everyone who has testified so far.  Including the million-dollar Trump supporter Sondland, who the Republicans thought were on "their side."
> 
> When are you people going to wake up and smell the coffee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is another FUCKING LIE there has never been an investigation into Biden, his son and his involvement  with HIS EXTORTION....IF SO POST IT, and not just some left wing pundit saying so....we can wait!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh.  THAT investigation.  The one investigating the shit you guys made up.   There was a clear investigation into Burisma by Ukraine, and the actors/timeline all involved situations BEFORE Hunter went on their board.
> There is absolutely no evidence, except an active and hostile imagination on your part, to support that there was any extortion involved.
> Fact check: What Joe and Hunter Biden actually did in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the CORRUPT UKRAINE INVESTIGATING ITSELF...you idiots are the ones that pushed that fallacy...and FACT CHECK is another SOROS FUNDED organization through his shell companies
> Now let's  get a NEW INVESTIGATION GOING under the NEW PRESIDENT....
> 
> Ukraine Wants To Probe the Company That Paid Hunter Biden. But It's 'Too Sensitive'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanting to investigate what and why they paid Hunter Biden is definitely jumping into America's domestic political arena.
Click to expand...


No, it’s jumping into the Obama/Biden Quid Pro Quo corruption deal they had with Ukraine.


----------



## The Purge

Well it looks like a more reliable source has picked up this story...

FLASH: YOU ARE DONE SCHITTHEAD AND PELOSI!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

joaquinmiller said:


> And it wouldn't have hurt you to spell it correctly.



IT - I spelled "it" correctly for you.


----------



## BluesLegend

Daryl Hunt said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what, Mayor Pete is coming on strong.  In another month, Mayor Pete will be the front runner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he a gay? Or was that the other Dem loser from Texas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yuppers, he's gay or bi or something else.  But after Rump, there is one hell of a lot of leeway these days.
Click to expand...


I got bad news for Dem's, blacks and Hispanics are not going to vote for a homo. When blacks and Hispanics voted overwhelmingly in California to ban gay marriage I would have thought Dem's learned their lesson.


----------



## Zorro!

flack said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking: Dem congressman from Oregon organizes witness intimidation and boycotts of Ambassador Sondland's family hotel business. The left are sending his wife threatening emails, harassing's them on yelp, and picketing their hotels in an attempt to intimidate Sondland into bashing Trump. Shocker /sarcasm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what conspiracy website told you to parrot that? After all, everyone knows you don't have the brains to come up with your own talking points.
> 
> Anways, nice attempt at deflection from what violent thugs you all are. There's a reason the Lt. Col. and his family to go into protective custody. And you love that. You want every witness against Trump to feel the same degree of threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump Impeachment Inquiry
> *Published* 1 hour ago
> *Sondland says his family, businesses receiving threats over role in Trump impeachment inquiry*
> By Tyler Olson | Fox News
Click to expand...

According to the Secret Service, Donald Trump and Don JR are receiving the most death threats and by a considerable margin.  Please direct me to your posts where you express concern over this.

Trump Is Bobby Fischer Playing 3-D Chess As Impeachment Dems Play Checkers. 

“The only thing that has been crystal clear is that the Democrats aren’t getting what they want. The thing about the 2019 Dems is that they’re blissfully unaware of, well, most things. Thanks to the self-affirming noise their media mouthpieces can make for them, harsh realities don’t often reach them.”​
The Boy in the Bubble couldn’t survive contact with the outside world.


----------



## Dragonlady

jc456 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Trump should have been investigating Franklin Templeton.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't investigating anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even Biden?  He only wants to outsource that?  We have a Justice Dept and investigative agencies, but The Only One wants Ukraine to announce an investigation.  That's fucked-up, comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope, trump is doing the state's business, unlike the congressional house.  They are the one's with the actual quid pro quo going on right now.  I want the government business being done, not their infectious fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the state's business to investigate Biden, if there is evidence of wrongdoing.  You just said Trump isn't investigating anyone.  Your silly deflection to Congress is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, it's the DOJ's business to investigate biden, and they are.  Not trump.  you should learn your agencies better.
Click to expand...


Barr isn’t investigating Biden. He’s investigating the FBI, the CIA, and the NSA - the agencies which carried out the Russia investigation. Barr has specifically denied that he has any part in Trump’s investigation of Joe Biden.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

mamooth said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Independents like myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You misspelled "proud Republican asslickers like myself". Actual Independents don't parrot GOP spin word-for-word. Were we supposed to be surprised that you chose to lick Republican ass?
> 
> Just who were you trying to fool, cult boi?
> 
> Now, tell us some more about how wonderful Trump's rectum smells. After all, it is what the party commands you to do.
Click to expand...


Triggered! LOL

Hence why I lean more toward your hated Republicans. But I am an Independent and have never belonged to any party.


----------



## Zorro!

WEATHER53 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The corruption allegations against Joe Biden were NOT CREDIBLE.  According to everyone who has testified so far.  Including the million-dollar Trump supporter Sondland, who the Republicans thought were on "their side."
> 
> When are you people going to wake up and smell the coffee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The corruption investigation in Ukraine was for Burisma, not “Joe Biden”.
> 
> If there is no credible link to old Joe, then why are Dems so afraid of an investigation?  It must mean he is guilty.
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Besides rightwingnuts, who said Dems are afraid of Biden being investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently all Dems, all who support this impeachment sham against President Trump simply for asking Ukraine to crack down on corruption.  Why else would they be claiming this personally benefits President Trump?  It only benefits him if Biden is guilty of corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can’t he
> You presume it’s soley because Biden is a potential political rival. There are other reasons which include the fact that Biden’s son gravy train ride is self serving to the Biden’s and disadvantageous to the USA.
Click to expand...

Biden is part of the crooked Clinton-Obama continuum.  

Confidence in Trump economy at record high, with no hit from impeachment.

Another poll finds that public support for President Trump has not waned in the face of House impeachment hearings, and the approval for his handling of the economy has hit a new record high.

In today’s Gallup survey, 57% approve of the Trump economy. That, said the survey analysis, is “by one percentage point, his best as president.”

It comes as the stock market is hitting new highs, and unemployment is at a low for several groups.

Meanwhile, Gallup found that Trump’s approval rating is at a near high of 43% for the year. The last time he was at that level was before the Ukraine phone call emerged.

Most importantly, Republicans still have strong support for the president, at 90%.

This wasn’t how it was supposed to go.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Daryl Hunt said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what, Mayor Pete is coming on strong.  In another month, Mayor Pete will be the front runner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he a gay? Or was that the other Dem loser from Texas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yuppers, he's gay or bi or something else.  But after Rump, there is one hell of a lot of leeway these days.
Click to expand...


You just insulted Mayor Pete for being gay? WTF is wrong with you? Let people be.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

BluesLegend said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what, Mayor Pete is coming on strong.  In another month, Mayor Pete will be the front runner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he a gay? Or was that the other Dem loser from Texas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yuppers, he's gay or bi or something else.  But after Rump, there is one hell of a lot of leeway these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got bad news for Dem's, blacks and Hispanics are not going to vote for a homo. When blacks and Hispanics voted overwhelmingly in California to ban gay marriage I would have thought Dem's learned their lesson.
Click to expand...


WE already know that California is just one state.  And according to you Criminal  Rumpters, California doesn't count in the end.  So what's your point when the bulk of the rest of the nation could give a rats ass.


----------



## theHawk

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is that a criminal act?  We have no obligation to give them money.  When we do give money, why would we give it to a country that reeks of corruption?  When they start cracking down on corruption, then we’ll be willing to to give them aid.  Nothing wrong, immoral, or illegal about it.
> 
> You also haven’t cited which law this supposedly breaks.
> 
> The fact that a corruption investigation would look bad for old Joe, isn’t an excuse to prevent such an investigation.  Maybe if Dems don’t like being outted as corrupt then they shouldn’t be such corrupt assholes, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> The corruption allegations against Joe Biden were NOT CREDIBLE.  According to everyone who has testified so far.  Including the million-dollar Trump supporter Sondland, who the Republicans thought were on "their side."
> 
> When are you people going to wake up and smell the coffee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The corruption investigation in Ukraine was for Burisma, not “Joe Biden”.
> 
> If there is no credible link to old Joe, then why are Dems so afraid of an investigation?  It must mean he is guilty.
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Besides rightwingnuts, who said Dems are afraid of Biden being investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently all Dems, all who support this impeachment sham against President Trump simply for asking Ukraine to crack down on corruption.  Why else would they be claiming this personally benefits President Trump?  It only benefits him if Biden is guilty of corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
Click to expand...


Why wouldn’t he ask the foreign government to investigate Burisma?  It’s their company.  Are you saying that we don’t work with foreign allies and their authorities when investigating crimes that happened overseas?

Because if you are, that makes you the brain dead one.


----------



## Kilroy2

AzogtheDefiler said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to cut and dry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was cut and dry. Facts state that aid was released. We don't know the "why". That is conjecture, Enrique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps Jordan slept through the testimony that Zelensky would be making an announcement.  Did you not know the aid was released due to knowledge of the hold becoming widespread?  Or do we have to pretend that was coincidental?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you know that this is pure conjecture? You cannot convict on coincidence, Enrique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you keep saying, though I'm not sure why, since I've never said one can.
> 
> If you choose to characterize Jordan's disingenuous spiel as cut and dry, good for you.  It was truthy, but unconcerned with honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just spoke out of both sides of your mouth. Trump can easily argue that on that date he garnered enough data to become comfortable with the new regime and its fight on corruption and it had nothing to do with this phone call. How would you prove him wrong? It is impossible to garner his intent, which is why all this is a stupid farce. How about we start reading transcripts from all prior presidents and their conversations with foreign leaders? There is not enough here to impeach and your party has cried wolf how many times?
> 
> 
> Paige / Strzok;
> Russia Collusion
> Brett Kavanaugh
> Stormy Daniels / Avenatti
> Ukraine
> Ever read the Boy who cried Wolf?
> 
> Even if something is real now people will no longer believe the Democrats and the polls show that.
Click to expand...



Still trump has been president for 3 years and prior money was not withheld

what changed 

2nd there was a new president that was just elected and there was no indications that this new government was corrupt

3rd the transcript call, Trump did not tell the Ukraine prez that the aid was on hold which eventually the Ukraines figured out

Instead he asked for an investigation into biden and son, and about some DNC server. He asked the prez to meet with Rudy who is his private lawyer and not a government official

if Trump was worried about corruption in Ukraine why was Rudy G his point man


4th the Ukraine prez was set to appear on CNN to announce an investigation but 2 days prior to the interview , the aid was released and the interview cancelled

The aid was release  because of the whistle blower complaint and the release of the transcript

If the Ukraine prez had gone on CNN and announced this investigation

Game over

instead now they are in spin control mode in a plane crash called Trump

All repubs have is that the aid was given, yes that may be true but why was it witheld in the first place and what cause the change in releasing it

The transcript points to the answer and the actually recording is the key


----------



## Zorro!

theHawk said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The corruption allegations against Joe Biden were NOT CREDIBLE.  According to everyone who has testified so far.  Including the million-dollar Trump supporter Sondland, who the Republicans thought were on "their side."
> 
> When are you people going to wake up and smell the coffee?
> 
> 
> 
> That is another FUCKING LIE there has never been an investigation into Biden, his son and his involvement  with HIS EXTORTION....IF SO POST IT, and not just some left wing pundit saying so....we can wait!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh.  THAT investigation.  The one investigating the shit you guys made up.   There was a clear investigation into Burisma by Ukraine, and the actors/timeline all involved situations BEFORE Hunter went on their board.
> There is absolutely no evidence, except an active and hostile imagination on your part, to support that there was any extortion involved.
> Fact check: What Joe and Hunter Biden actually did in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the CORRUPT UKRAINE INVESTIGATING ITSELF...you idiots are the ones that pushed that fallacy...and FACT CHECK is another SOROS FUNDED organization through his shell companies
> Now let's  get a NEW INVESTIGATION GOING under the NEW PRESIDENT....
> 
> Ukraine Wants To Probe the Company That Paid Hunter Biden. But It's 'Too Sensitive'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanting to investigate what and why they paid Hunter Biden is definitely jumping into America's domestic political arena.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it’s jumping into the Obama/Biden Quid Pro Quo corruption deal they had with Ukraine.
Click to expand...

The Deep State War Mongers want to reassert control over US foreign policy and tear it out of the hands of the duly elected president.

Tulsi Gabbard Slams Kamala Harris’ Foreign Policy: ‘She as President Will Continue the Status Quo Regime-Change Wars.’


----------



## IM2

Dragonlady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> HMM: Ukrainian MPs demand Zelensky, Trump investigate suspicion of U.S.-Ukraine corruption involving $7.4 bln.
> 
> “Ukrainian members of parliament have demanded the presidents of Ukraine and the United States, Volodymyr Zelensky and Donald Trump, investigate suspicions of the legalization of $7.4 billion by the ‘family’ of ex-President Viktor Yanukovych through the American investment fund Franklin Templeton Investments, which they said has ties to the U.S. Democratic Party.”​Well, stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Trump should have been investigating Franklin Templeton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump isn't investigating anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even Biden?  He only wants to outsource that?  We have a Justice Dept and investigative agencies, but The Only One wants Ukraine to announce an investigation.  That's fucked-up, comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope, trump is doing the state's business, unlike the congressional house.  They are the one's with the actual quid pro quo going on right now.  I want the government business being done, not their infectious fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government business is being done - note all of the breaks for votes during the process.  Unlike Trump, who can only obsess about one thing at a time, Pelosi is able to walk, talk, and chew gum, at the same time.  Women, by nature, are better able to multi-task than men, because we have to.  Especially working women who are accustomed to balancing work obligations, managing family life and schedules, as well as meals laundry, etc., and social obligations, all while being perfectly groomed.
Click to expand...


I agree that Pelosi is doing an outstanding job, but men multi task all the time. Trump can't because he's never had too. He doesn't work hard, because he's never had to. He can't understand complex reading material, because he's never had to. He was born taking a lead off on 3rd  base and people were always doing work for him.


----------



## Zorro!

Dragonlady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't investigating anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even Biden?  He only wants to outsource that?  We have a Justice Dept and investigative agencies, but The Only One wants Ukraine to announce an investigation.  That's fucked-up, comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope, trump is doing the state's business, unlike the congressional house.  They are the one's with the actual quid pro quo going on right now.  I want the government business being done, not their infectious fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the state's business to investigate Biden, if there is evidence of wrongdoing.  You just said Trump isn't investigating anyone.  Your silly deflection to Congress is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, it's the DOJ's business to investigate biden, and they are.  Not trump.  you should learn your agencies better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barr isn’t investigating Biden. He’s investigating the FBI, the CIA, and the NSA - the agencies which carried out the Russia investigation. Barr has specifically denied that he has any part in Trump’s investigation of Joe Biden.
Click to expand...

Trump suggested Ukraine should look into Biden, because it really looks bad and I heartily agree.  Ukraine's interference with our election IS being looked into, and Biden's demonstrated ability to crack the whip and command Ukraine's near instantaneous obedience is very important to understand.


----------



## Billiejeens

Lysistrata said:


> Nunes is a waste of good oxygen. Every time he has the floor, all he does is rant about Democrats. I listened to him once or twice, but now turn him off.
> 
> Of course, he will never even recognize that the focus of this investigation is the conduct of the "president" while in office. This has absolutely nothing to do with either Biden. This Ukraine stuff appears to be a scheme to let his beloved Russians off the hook by framing the Ukrainians and help him with his re-election effort at the same time.




You seem to pride yourself on being uniformed. 
Why is that?


----------



## Zorro!

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The corruption allegations against Joe Biden were NOT CREDIBLE.  According to everyone who has testified so far.  Including the million-dollar Trump supporter Sondland, who the Republicans thought were on "their side."
> 
> When are you people going to wake up and smell the coffee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The corruption investigation in Ukraine was for Burisma, not “Joe Biden”.
> 
> If there is no credible link to old Joe, then why are Dems so afraid of an investigation?  It must mean he is guilty.
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Besides rightwingnuts, who said Dems are afraid of Biden being investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently all Dems, all who support this impeachment sham against President Trump simply for asking Ukraine to crack down on corruption.  Why else would they be claiming this personally benefits President Trump?  It only benefits him if Biden is guilty of corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why wouldn’t he ask the foreign government to investigate Burisma?  It’s their company.  Are you saying that we don’t work with foreign allies and their authorities when investigating crimes that happened overseas?
> 
> Because if you are, that makes you the brain dead one.
Click to expand...

They seek to criminalize free thought and speech, even between Presidents.


----------



## BluesLegend

Daryl Hunt said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what, Mayor Pete is coming on strong.  In another month, Mayor Pete will be the front runner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he a gay? Or was that the other Dem loser from Texas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yuppers, he's gay or bi or something else.  But after Rump, there is one hell of a lot of leeway these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got bad news for Dem's, blacks and Hispanics are not going to vote for a homo. When blacks and Hispanics voted overwhelmingly in California to ban gay marriage I would have thought Dem's learned their lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WE already know that California is just one state.  And according to you Criminal  Rumpters, California doesn't count in the end.  So what's your point when the bulk of the rest of the nation could give a rats ass.
Click to expand...


There are no blacks or Hispanics in swing states?? If you people can't get them to vote for gays in California you have no chance in swing states.


----------



## WEATHER53

But...but...but... our deaf witnesses  would have overheard what we feel they would if they could hear so we will use that as grounds for impeachment
Lib 101


----------



## NotYourBody

JGalt said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love how Pelousy is scheduling votes immediately after the Dimwingers bore America to death with their lawyer asking witnesses about their feelings, impressions, and opinions.
> 
> I guess they hope America tunes out before the Republicans destroy the latest bullshit "witnesses".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Pelosi sure needs to do something. Those testimonies this morning sure as hell didn't advance the Democrat's narrative about "quid pro quo."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Republicans should have shelled out for a better lawyer. Their guy looks like a weasel and sounds like he has trouble grasping the facts with all his stuttering and stammering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No problem. Just wait until Nunes and Jim Jordan tears those "witnesses" a new asshole.
Click to expand...

Mooooooooo. It's what I think of every time Nunes opens his mouth. He's obsessed with a fake cow.  

And Gym Jordan is disqualified from being a decent member of the human race due to his passive acceptance of sexual abuse of underage boys. 

Second man accuses Rep. Jim Jordan of ignoring OSU abuse


----------



## Zorro!

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what, Mayor Pete is coming on strong.  In another month, Mayor Pete will be the front runner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he a gay? Or was that the other Dem loser from Texas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yuppers, he's gay or bi or something else.  But after Rump, there is one hell of a lot of leeway these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just insulted Mayor Pete for being gay? WTF is wrong with you? Let people be.
Click to expand...

THERE’S A MEAN UNDERCURRENT TO HIS PREACHINESS: Pete Buttigieg Twists Christianity: ‘Salvation’ Depends on Being ‘Useful.’


----------



## Dragonlady

Zorro! said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still why was it delayed you have not answered that one question...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama delayed it and NEVER released it, you have not answered that one question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama delayed it because of corruption within the Ukraine government. The money was released and  probably after the prosecutor general was fired 3 or 4 months later after Biden's visit in December.
> 
> The prosecutor general at that time did not do a thing about corruption within the Ukraine government
> 
> They were concern that money given to Ukraine would not be used for the specific purpose that it was sent there for
> 
> Ukraine was widely believed by almost everyone including European governments including the IMF to be corrupt
> 
> IMF threaten to withhold money if Ukraine did not clean up there act
> 
> OB, Europeans, IMF did not ask for anything in return other than having the Ukraines become serious about corruption in their government. This mostly centered around the prosecutor general and his office. They only wanted Ukraine government to clean up their act.
> 
> Since 2016 the prosecutor general was fired and replaced.
> 
> Elections were held and a new government is in place
> 
> Pointing to OB withholding money as if it was the same reason that Trump was withholding aid ignores the reasons that each used for withholding money....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Ukraine is one of the most corrupt nations on earth.  The new government was recently seated and Trump released the lethal aid without conditions, even though conditions are perfectly normal in foreign relations.  These new folks are supposed to be less corrupt, after Trump had an opportunity to speak with hijm a few times, he released the money before the end of the quarter, without preconditions.  He clearly stated to one of the few witnesses with first hand information that he wanted no quid pro quo, even though quid pro quos are fine, he just wanted the President to do what he said he would do when he was running fore office, and that's perfectly fair.
> 
> 
> 
> ... The difference is Trump wanted an investigation into Biden and his son...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should be investigated.
> 
> 
> 
> ... Trump even talked about a server that belong to the DNC and Cloudstrike...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are available, they should be examined.
> 
> 
> 
> ... All things that were political issues in the US not in Ukraine...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They all pertain to Ukraine's attempts at influencing the 2016 election, likely arranged by Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> ... Obama did not have his private lawyer go to Ukraine to find dirt on a political opponent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama helped pay for the Dossier and the payments were laundered through a private law-firm, and you never said squat.
> 
> The president is skeptical about the prudence of pouring foreign aid out of our Treasury when we are $23 trillion in debt. He is skeptical about funding that entangles the United States in conflicts which may not be in our vital national interests. And he is skeptical about Ukraine, a pervasively corrupt country in which the competing factions feature elements that reject Western principles of liberalism, pluralism, and respect for human rights..
> 
> While I agree with The Deep State's belief that Ukraine, for all its flaws, is worth supporting for the greater good of thwarting the Kremlin, it does not mean the fantasy depiction of Ukraine is any more accurate than our Deep State's delusions about sharia-democracy promotion in the Middle East.
> 
> You can certainly disagree with President Trump’s skepticism about Ukraine. But you cannot credibly say that harboring doubts is irrational, nor deny that, notwithstanding his doubts, the current president has done far more for Ukraine’s security than the last one.
> 
> Ukraine Government: Corrupt, Authoritarian, Venal | National Review
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except the President's reasons are clear, from his own words "They tried to take me down" in 2016.  That's ALL this is about, with a whole lot of help from Giuliani, for whatever reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's correct.  It is in our NATIONAL INTEREST to get to the bottom of Ukraine's interference in the 2016 election.
> 
> And to the Intelligence Operation coordinated by the Obama Administration and his leftovers.
> 
> MR.* VINDMAN’S INTELLIGENCE OPERATION AGAINST TRUMP.
> 
> Sorry: It’s _Lt. Col. _Vindman! How did vets and enlisted people react to Lt. Col. Alexander Vindman’s ‘Don’t call me ma’am’ moment?
> 
> “Multiple combat veterans have told me they are livid at this attitude from Vindman, at his use of the uniform as a prop for the cameras, and at his obvious scheming against and insubordination towards his chain of command.”​
Click to expand...


Posting an op Ed piece under your own name and citing your official title isn’t “interfering”. Paul Manafort was “outed” because he was Trump’s campaign manager, he was outed as part of a clamp down on corruption in the Ukraine. Are you for or against uprooting corruption or not?

Why are YOU spreading Russian propaganda and lies?


----------



## Daryl Hunt

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The corruption allegations against Joe Biden were NOT CREDIBLE.  According to everyone who has testified so far.  Including the million-dollar Trump supporter Sondland, who the Republicans thought were on "their side."
> 
> When are you people going to wake up and smell the coffee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The corruption investigation in Ukraine was for Burisma, not “Joe Biden”.
> 
> If there is no credible link to old Joe, then why are Dems so afraid of an investigation?  It must mean he is guilty.
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Besides rightwingnuts, who said Dems are afraid of Biden being investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently all Dems, all who support this impeachment sham against President Trump simply for asking Ukraine to crack down on corruption.  Why else would they be claiming this personally benefits President Trump?  It only benefits him if Biden is guilty of corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why wouldn’t he ask the foreign government to investigate Burisma?  It’s their company.  Are you saying that we don’t work with foreign allies and their authorities when investigating crimes that happened overseas?
> 
> Because if you are, that makes you the brain dead one.
Click to expand...


That was already looked at previously and nothing was found.  The real reason was to harm Joe Biden's chance of being elected to the President of the United States.  Newsflash:  That's illegal as hell for Rump to do that.  And that is why it's where it is today.  Had Rump instructed Barr to do that investigation (Barr was NOT doing that investigation) then that would be legal.  Questionable but not necessarily illegal.  But even Barr would not touch that.  So Rump cooked this whole thing outside the legal system.  Outside the Legal System is code word for "Illegal".


----------



## Rye Catcher

Zorro! said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Trump should have been investigating Franklin Templeton.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't investigating anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even Biden?  He only wants to outsource that?  We have a Justice Dept and investigative agencies, but The Only One wants Ukraine to announce an investigation.  That's fucked-up, comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope, trump is doing the state's business, unlike the congressional house.  They are the one's with the actual quid pro quo going on right now.  I want the government business being done, not their infectious fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government business is being done - note all of the breaks for votes during the process.  Unlike Trump, who can only obsess about one thing at a time, Pelosi is able to walk, talk, and chew gum, at the same time.  Women, by nature, are better able to multi-task than men, because we have to.  Especially working women who are accustomed to balancing work obligations, managing family life and schedules, as well as meals laundry, etc., and social obligations, all while being perfectly groomed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no need of your sexist claptrap moralizing.  What bills has Pelosi put on Trump's desk?
Click to expand...


The proper question is not what bills have gone to trump, but what bills were sent to the Senate and sat on by McConnell.


----------



## BluesLegend

Zorro! said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even Biden?  He only wants to outsource that?  We have a Justice Dept and investigative agencies, but The Only One wants Ukraine to announce an investigation.  That's fucked-up, comrade.
> 
> 
> 
> nope, trump is doing the state's business, unlike the congressional house.  They are the one's with the actual quid pro quo going on right now.  I want the government business being done, not their infectious fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the state's business to investigate Biden, if there is evidence of wrongdoing.  You just said Trump isn't investigating anyone.  Your silly deflection to Congress is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, it's the DOJ's business to investigate biden, and they are.  Not trump.  you should learn your agencies better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barr isn’t investigating Biden. He’s investigating the FBI, the CIA, and the NSA - the agencies which carried out the Russia investigation. Barr has specifically denied that he has any part in Trump’s investigation of Joe Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump suggested Ukraine should look into Biden, because it really looks bad and I heartily agree.  Ukraine's interference with our election IS being looked into, and Biden's demonstrated ability to crack the whip and command Ukraine's near instantaneous obedience is very important to understand.
Click to expand...


As president and chief executive Trump can't turn a blind eye to corruption just because its by a former VP and Dem primary candidate. Why would Biden be immune just because he's running for office?


----------



## theHawk

Zorro! said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is another FUCKING LIE there has never been an investigation into Biden, his son and his involvement  with HIS EXTORTION....IF SO POST IT, and not just some left wing pundit saying so....we can wait!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.  THAT investigation.  The one investigating the shit you guys made up.   There was a clear investigation into Burisma by Ukraine, and the actors/timeline all involved situations BEFORE Hunter went on their board.
> There is absolutely no evidence, except an active and hostile imagination on your part, to support that there was any extortion involved.
> Fact check: What Joe and Hunter Biden actually did in Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the CORRUPT UKRAINE INVESTIGATING ITSELF...you idiots are the ones that pushed that fallacy...and FACT CHECK is another SOROS FUNDED organization through his shell companies
> Now let's  get a NEW INVESTIGATION GOING under the NEW PRESIDENT....
> 
> Ukraine Wants To Probe the Company That Paid Hunter Biden. But It's 'Too Sensitive'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanting to investigate what and why they paid Hunter Biden is definitely jumping into America's domestic political arena.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it’s jumping into the Obama/Biden Quid Pro Quo corruption deal they had with Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Deep State War Mongers want to reassert control over US foreign policy and tear it out of the hands of the duly elected president.
> 
> Tulsi Gabbard Slams Kamala Harris’ Foreign Policy: ‘She as President Will Continue the Status Quo Regime-Change Wars.’
Click to expand...


Funny how Tulsi left off Obama when criticizing the “Bush-Clinton” regime change policy and endless wars.

She’s still a leftwinger that can’t criticize the Hussein.


----------



## ColonelAngus

You left wing lunatics are aware of your mission creep, I hope.

At first it was that Trump and Putin rigged the election and we must remove Trump from office to preserve the sanctity of our elections.

Then when that failed, it was that Trump must be removed because he obstructed the investigation. 

Then when that failed, it turned into this weak ass Ukraine deal.

JUST ADMIT YOU ARE SORE LOSERS AND ARE LOOKING FOR ANY REASON TO REMOVE TRUMP FROM OFFICE BECAUSE YOU DONT LIKE HIM. 

Problem is....what happens when it’s the POTUS you voted for??  I say turn about is fair play and I want the next Democrat POTUS IMPEACHED!!!

No matter who it is, they must be removed from office!!!


----------



## HaShev

forkup said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh someone isn't allowed to defend themselves in your fked up brain? too funny. son, you're in the wrong country.  go back to russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just heard on NBC. The FBI is going to interview the whistleblowner..lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because it's illegal to file false charges.   They should send him the bill for all this and add our time, pain, and suffering to the millions who has to watch this farce and had our normal TV interupted.  And they complain about waterboarding ..... oy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what false charges are? I'll tell you what it isn't. False charges aren't charges levied by someone through the IG who makes an assessment as to their credibility before it's even brought to the attention of congress. The IG deemed them credible and of urgent concern.
> 
> False charges are also not charges that are fully coroborated by  multiple witnesses willing to testify under oath to the thruthfullness of them.
> 
> I'm noting one overarching fact. So far there hasn't been a single witness who has come forward, who's been willing to risk perjury charges to prove the charges false.
> 
> There hasn't been a single relavant piece of evidence presented by the administration that proves the charges false altough most of the witnesses have provided details that are easily verified.
Click to expand...

1)IG would not be allowed to bring this forward on heresay and without the third person confirmations.
2)You are saying the IG is corrupt
3)the IG could not allow this to be called a whistleblower allowing whistleblower rights when it was not a whistleblower, only the people he went to decided to recreate and form this farce that "is an illegal charge" that woukd never be allowed admissible in a court of law.=false charges.   The one bringing up false charges can argue it's Schiffs fault but is able to be brought up on filing false charges to make his case it's Schiff or another puppet master.....that's how you find out who's behind it=plea deal.
-get the worm to squirm 101.
1)you file a charge on the leaker for filing false charges.
2)that finally allows you to question him
3)he squeels
4)Adama Schiff gets charged for not recusing himself, conflicts of interest and you get to question Adam about his Ukraine bribery 
scheme involving his military aid to Ukraine for contracts to his campaign donor =Schiff taking U.S. tax dollars through the backdoor.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Kilroy2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was cut and dry. Facts state that aid was released. We don't know the "why". That is conjecture, Enrique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Jordan slept through the testimony that Zelensky would be making an announcement.  Did you not know the aid was released due to knowledge of the hold becoming widespread?  Or do we have to pretend that was coincidental?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you know that this is pure conjecture? You cannot convict on coincidence, Enrique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you keep saying, though I'm not sure why, since I've never said one can.
> 
> If you choose to characterize Jordan's disingenuous spiel as cut and dry, good for you.  It was truthy, but unconcerned with honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just spoke out of both sides of your mouth. Trump can easily argue that on that date he garnered enough data to become comfortable with the new regime and its fight on corruption and it had nothing to do with this phone call. How would you prove him wrong? It is impossible to garner his intent, which is why all this is a stupid farce. How about we start reading transcripts from all prior presidents and their conversations with foreign leaders? There is not enough here to impeach and your party has cried wolf how many times?
> 
> 
> Paige / Strzok;
> Russia Collusion
> Brett Kavanaugh
> Stormy Daniels / Avenatti
> Ukraine
> Ever read the Boy who cried Wolf?
> 
> Even if something is real now people will no longer believe the Democrats and the polls show that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Still trump has been president for 3 years and prior money was not withheld
> 
> what changed
> 
> 2nd there was a new president that was just elected and there was no indications that this new government was corrupt
> 
> 3rd the transcript call, Trump did not tell the Ukraine prez that the aid was on hold which eventually the Ukraines figured out
> 
> Instead he asked for an investigation into biden and son, and about some DNC server. He asked the prez to meet with Rudy who is his private lawyer and not a government official
> 
> if Trump was worried about corruption in Ukraine why was Rudy G his point man
> 
> 
> 4th the Ukraine prez was set to appear on CNN to announce an investigation but 2 days prior to the interview , the aid was released and the interview cancelled
> 
> The aid was release  because of the whistle blower complaint and the release of the transcript
> 
> If the Ukraine prez had gone on CNN and announced this investigation
> 
> Game over
> 
> instead now they are in spin control mode in a plane crash called Trump
> 
> All repubs have is that the aid was given, yes that may be true but why was it witheld in the first place and what cause the change in releasing it
> 
> The transcript points to the answer and the actually recording is the key
Click to expand...


Conjecture is not enough to impeach. Rudy G is a former prosecutor so DJT trusts him. You need more than a phone call to impeach. But he will likely still be impeached. We are watching our tax dollars burn live on TV due to political folly.


----------



## Lysistrata

Billiejeens said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nunes is a waste of good oxygen. Every time he has the floor, all he does is rant about Democrats. I listened to him once or twice, but now turn him off.
> 
> Of course, he will never even recognize that the focus of this investigation is the conduct of the "president" while in office. This has absolutely nothing to do with either Biden. This Ukraine stuff appears to be a scheme to let his beloved Russians off the hook by framing the Ukrainians and help him with his re-election effort at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to pride yourself on being uniformed.
> Why is that?
Click to expand...


I'm not the best informed, and not the least informed. But I'm good at detecting bullshit.

I want more information on Russian interference with our elections and why the turd in the Oval Office does everything he can to satisfy the Russians and does not even bother to listen to our intelligence staff. He is endangering our national security. He is a threat to the United States.


----------



## Ame®icano

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. The right holds that record over Hillary at 26 years (and counting).
Click to expand...


Please remind me of the office she held for 26 years.


----------



## theHawk

NotYourBody said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love how Pelousy is scheduling votes immediately after the Dimwingers bore America to death with their lawyer asking witnesses about their feelings, impressions, and opinions.
> 
> I guess they hope America tunes out before the Republicans destroy the latest bullshit "witnesses".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Pelosi sure needs to do something. Those testimonies this morning sure as hell didn't advance the Democrat's narrative about "quid pro quo."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Republicans should have shelled out for a better lawyer. Their guy looks like a weasel and sounds like he has trouble grasping the facts with all his stuttering and stammering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No problem. Just wait until Nunes and Jim Jordan tears those "witnesses" a new asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mooooooooo. It's what I think of every time Nunes opens his mouth. He's obsessed with a fake cow.
> 
> And Gym Jordan is disqualified from being a decent member of the human race due to his passive acceptance of sexual abuse of underage boys.
> 
> Second man accuses Rep. Jim Jordan of ignoring OSU abuse
Click to expand...


Laughable.  If he would had called out that faggot doctor he would had been labeled a homophobic bigot by you assclowns.
He had no direct proof of what was going on.  Not to mention those involved were all grown men in college, not children.  What was stopping those grown men from punching the faggot perv doctor in the face or filing a police report?


----------



## mamooth

Zorro! said:


> According to the Secret Service, Donald Trump and Don JR are receiving the most death threats and by a considerable margin.



What a stupid deflection.

The point is that Lt Col had to be put in protective custody. And you love it. That's why you're deflecting.



> Please direct me to your posts where you express concern over this.



Why I am supposed to be concerned over the various dumb stories you fell for? Your gullibility is only your problem.


----------



## depotoo

People do realize Hill wrote an op-ed during the previous administration wanting the opposite of what she claims she wanted for Ukraine today, right?


----------



## Ame®icano

Dragonlady said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. The right holds that record over Hillary at 26 years (and counting).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but we have EVIDENCE OF HER FELONIES....
> 
> All YOU GOT  is HE HURT MY FEELINGS, AND "PRESUMED" with nothing else!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have that Hillary committed felonies?  Why haven't you revealed this evidence?  Why haven't any of the more than 20 investigations ever produced any of this evidence?
> 
> Trump has ONE investigation, out of which come 5 credible charges of obstruction of justice, and a second impeachment investigation where he's already admitted to abuse of power.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if all of this pissing around in the Ukraine is Trump's hissy fit because the Ukrainians revealed Manafort's corruption with the Black Ledger.
Click to expand...


Evidence was produced. 

Problem is not that there was no evidence, but that despite the evidence she was cleared and given free pass.


----------



## depotoo

You also realize that this other guy, Holmes, claim on the call he overheard (haha) with Sondland and Trump goes against what Sondland said, correct?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Dragonlady said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are one of them. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm..500 posts in 2 months. One board. No Twitter. FB...blaaaa.
> 
> Your public school math does not make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 530 posts in 52 days?  LilOlLady has 8911 post in 10+ years.  Which of you posts at a faster rate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring to ones with 20,000 a year. Lillady said so do I post tens of thousands. Again, public school math. One board. Less than 10 a day on the entire web.
> I bet my life there are 5 other boards you are not including. Anyway I was talking about tens of thousands people.
> 
> 12/11/2019
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No sweat, I'm sure.  We needed someone else to count posts and grade lives accordingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When a poster is posting over 1,000 posts a month, that's 30+ posts per day, 7 days a week.  Then there's the use of Russian sources of proven "fake news" site which link to Russian sources.
> 
> These are the posters who start the most threads - all of them linking to fake news sites and all of them defending/praising Trump, and all of them denigrating liberals and non-whites.
Click to expand...

I appreciate your opinion.


----------



## mamooth

Zorro! said:


> Sorry: It’s _Lt. Col. _Vindman! How did vets and enlisted people react to Lt. Col. Alexander Vindman’s ‘Don’t call me ma’am’ moment?
> 
> “Multiple combat veterans have told me they are livid at this attitude from Vindman, at his use of the uniform as a prop for the cameras, and at his obvious scheming against and insubordination towards his chain of command.”​



"Multiple combat verterans" means "we just made it up"

A congressman is not part of the chain of command. Actual veterans would know this.

Army regs require wearing the uniform in such situations. Actual veterans would know this.

The UCMJ requires that veterans not go along with lawbreaking. Actual veterans would know this.

So, you fell for another dumb scam, like you always do. As that scam enabled you to spit more on actual veterans, the emotional lure for you was irresistible.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Zorro! said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what, Mayor Pete is coming on strong.  In another month, Mayor Pete will be the front runner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he a gay? Or was that the other Dem loser from Texas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yuppers, he's gay or bi or something else.  But after Rump, there is one hell of a lot of leeway these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just insulted Mayor Pete for being gay? WTF is wrong with you? Let people be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THERE’S A MEAN UNDERCURRENT TO HIS PREACHINESS: Pete Buttigieg Twists Christianity: ‘Salvation’ Depends on Being ‘Useful.’
Click to expand...


Mayor Pete has said some nice things about various Religions including his Christian Faith.  I know a number of Gays that have good faith and are good people and operate that way.  Much more so than some of the opposite so called Religious Right.  So these sites try and us his Faith to slander him with this nonsense.  Tells me more about you than it does about Mayor Pete.

Nice using something bordering on a right wing conspiracy site as a source.  Let's fact check the site.

*PJ Media*
*



*
These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes), publish misleading reports and omit reporting of information that may damage conservative causes. Some sources in this category may be untrustworthy

*Overall, we rate PJ Media to be borderline Questionable based on numerous failed fact checks, however they do fall just below the threshold and are therefore rated Right Biased and Mixed for factual reporting.*


*We need a link to this. Daryl Hunt *


----------



## flack

BluesLegend said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I better leave you alone, as you've clearly been triggered hard by my liberal reliance on facts and logic.
Click to expand...

Yeah


----------



## Rye Catcher

task0778 said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump won fair and square at the polls in 2016.
> 
> Suck a big fat bag of Richardson , Dimms, and run someone better in 2020.
> 
> You cucks are like 3 year olds who lost a game of tick tack toe.
> 
> Suck it up you fucking pansies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 3 million voters were never trumpers during the election in Nov. 2016; since then it is likely that double that number are never trumpers, and every day the numbers get larger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Never Trumpers:  7,342,855***
> 
> Trump:  62,984,828
> 
> ***total votes for HRC and Gary Johnson*
> 
> You made this shit up, didn't you?  I know, you're entitled to your opinion, but how many Dems have left the party in the last few years?  More than the increase in never-Trumpers, I'm betting.  I suspect the number of never-Trumpers may be less than you think, considering the clown circus that is the Democrat presidential candidates.  JMO.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kilroy2

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Jordan slept through the testimony that Zelensky would be making an announcement.  Did you not know the aid was released due to knowledge of the hold becoming widespread?  Or do we have to pretend that was coincidental?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that this is pure conjecture? You cannot convict on coincidence, Enrique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you keep saying, though I'm not sure why, since I've never said one can.
> 
> If you choose to characterize Jordan's disingenuous spiel as cut and dry, good for you.  It was truthy, but unconcerned with honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just spoke out of both sides of your mouth. Trump can easily argue that on that date he garnered enough data to become comfortable with the new regime and its fight on corruption and it had nothing to do with this phone call. How would you prove him wrong? It is impossible to garner his intent, which is why all this is a stupid farce. How about we start reading transcripts from all prior presidents and their conversations with foreign leaders? There is not enough here to impeach and your party has cried wolf how many times?
> 
> 
> Paige / Strzok;
> Russia Collusion
> Brett Kavanaugh
> Stormy Daniels / Avenatti
> Ukraine
> Ever read the Boy who cried Wolf?
> 
> Even if something is real now people will no longer believe the Democrats and the polls show that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Still trump has been president for 3 years and prior money was not withheld
> 
> what changed
> 
> 2nd there was a new president that was just elected and there was no indications that this new government was corrupt
> 
> 3rd the transcript call, Trump did not tell the Ukraine prez that the aid was on hold which eventually the Ukraines figured out
> 
> Instead he asked for an investigation into biden and son, and about some DNC server. He asked the prez to meet with Rudy who is his private lawyer and not a government official
> 
> if Trump was worried about corruption in Ukraine why was Rudy G his point man
> 
> 
> 4th the Ukraine prez was set to appear on CNN to announce an investigation but 2 days prior to the interview , the aid was released and the interview cancelled
> 
> The aid was release  because of the whistle blower complaint and the release of the transcript
> 
> If the Ukraine prez had gone on CNN and announced this investigation
> 
> Game over
> 
> instead now they are in spin control mode in a plane crash called Trump
> 
> All repubs have is that the aid was given, yes that may be true but why was it witheld in the first place and what cause the change in releasing it
> 
> The transcript points to the answer and the actually recording is the key
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conjecture is not enough to impeach. Rudy G is a former prosecutor so DJT trusts him. You need more than a phone call to impeach. But he will likely still be impeached. We are watching our tax dollars burn live on TV due to political folly.
Click to expand...



The main point Rudy G is not an official of the US government and he is on Trumps payroll

You have the state department and the people who work there who can deal with foreign countries

There is not enough votes in the senate for conviction, they will go to trail but I believe at present the votes are not there thus the only real alternative is for him to resign and then it is over and people can regroup

Otherwise unless there is a smoking gun somewhere the senate will not convict in my opinion 

now I could be wrong and I can live with that


----------



## mamooth

Zorro! said:


> They seek to criminalize free thought and speech, even between Presidents.



So you're not even pretending to be attached to reality any more.

And that's for the best. You didn't do a good job of faking it. Best that you formally change your residence to the Trump cult's lunatic alternate-reality bubble.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

BluesLegend said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what, Mayor Pete is coming on strong.  In another month, Mayor Pete will be the front runner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he a gay? Or was that the other Dem loser from Texas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yuppers, he's gay or bi or something else.  But after Rump, there is one hell of a lot of leeway these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got bad news for Dem's, blacks and Hispanics are not going to vote for a homo. When blacks and Hispanics voted overwhelmingly in California to ban gay marriage I would have thought Dem's learned their lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WE already know that California is just one state.  And according to you Criminal  Rumpters, California doesn't count in the end.  So what's your point when the bulk of the rest of the nation could give a rats ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no blacks or Hispanics in swing states?? If you people can't get them to vote for gays in California you have no chance in swing states.
Click to expand...


Give it up.  Mayor Pete is going to be the front runner.  And he's going to be running against the criminal Rump who America is pretty much fed up with now.  If being gay is his only negative, I doubt if Latinos and Blacks will really care that much when comparing with the criminal Rump.  And more and more each day, Rump is being shown as a criminal.


----------



## NotYourBody

theHawk said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love how Pelousy is scheduling votes immediately after the Dimwingers bore America to death with their lawyer asking witnesses about their feelings, impressions, and opinions.
> 
> I guess they hope America tunes out before the Republicans destroy the latest bullshit "witnesses".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Pelosi sure needs to do something. Those testimonies this morning sure as hell didn't advance the Democrat's narrative about "quid pro quo."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Republicans should have shelled out for a better lawyer. Their guy looks like a weasel and sounds like he has trouble grasping the facts with all his stuttering and stammering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No problem. Just wait until Nunes and Jim Jordan tears those "witnesses" a new asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mooooooooo. It's what I think of every time Nunes opens his mouth. He's obsessed with a fake cow.
> 
> And Gym Jordan is disqualified from being a decent member of the human race due to his passive acceptance of sexual abuse of underage boys.
> 
> Second man accuses Rep. Jim Jordan of ignoring OSU abuse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughable.  If he would had called out that faggot doctor he would had been labeled a homophobic bigot by you assclowns.
> He had no direct proof of what was going on.  Not to mention those involved were all grown men in college, not children.  What was stopping those grown men from punching the faggot perv doctor in the face or filing a police report?
Click to expand...


You didn't read the link.

Second man accuses Rep. Jim Jordan of ignoring OSU abuse

_The lawsuit was filed by 43 survivors against Ohio State, claiming the university's “ingrained culture of institutional indifference” enabled Strauss to sexually abuse former students and athletes from a half-dozen other sports.

It cites instances of Strauss “drugging and raping athletes”* and said Strauss preyed on underage boys who participated in athletic events on the campus.*_

Oh, and Gym Jordan knew all about the abuse. Gym fails at humanity.


----------



## beautress

Daryl Hunt said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the corruption in the company that Biden's son worked for??? *Unfounded fake news* like the unfounded fake news about Hillary that put doubt in the minds of many voters. Trumps asking for an investigation into the company have worked because it has put doubt in the minds of voters.
> 
> 
> 
> they need to be investigated.   I want to see if Hunter did one thing for Burisma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine.  Go to Ukraine, have them open an investigation and then open a seperate threat in here about that.  But it should have zero affect on a President of the United States.  What you do as a private citizen is your business.  What a President of the United States uses an entire Cabinet and Diplomatic Service to chase something that has been debunked only for his own personal gain in the 2020 elections.
> 
> For one thing, I imagine there was at least a billion dollars spent on this effort that really needs to be paid back.  Rump needs to cut a check.  He needs to pay for his own entertainment.  It's one thing for Rump to spend 1.2 million for a 4 day weekend golfing outing but this runs into the billions.  I wanted Rump to get a hobby but I wanted it to be more like building plastic models in the Lincoln Room.
> 
> Then there is the other thing.  It falls right into to High Misdemeanors.  And that is Impeachable.  rump is still using his position to curry favor for his 2020 election.  He just won't stop.  I noticed that he has tried to do the old "Plausible Deniability" routine by using code words and phrases.  When a Mob Boss tells what he deems as an Underling, "Do me a favor, make him go away" that's code words for kill them.  The argument in court that the Mob Boss never came out and said that he wanted the other person killed doesn't cut it.  It's recognized in court that that is exactly what was meant.  Using code words and "Do me a Favor" by the President of the United States has even more power and consequences than ANY Mob Boss saying, "Do me a favor".  And Rump has been good for his word.  It's been almost 2 years and no direct meeting between the two Presidents has been done.  Meanwhile, more Ukranians are being murdered by Russian Soldiers and Russian backed Terrorists every day.  Russia wins, Ukraine loses and the Unites States slips even further into the abyss to the rest of the world.
> 
> Then there is the more serious of the "Plausible Deniability".  Rump has blocked the inner circle from testifying.  Just to name a few, Bolton, Rudy, Perry, Pompeo, Pence, Mulvaney, just to name a few.  He has instructed them NOT to pay any attention to Congressional Subpoenas and they have honored that demand.  You can now add Barr to that list of conspirators who would normally be the one to go after anyone that does not honor a congressional subpoena.  If these people were to go in front of Congress and lie (which they would either have to do or remove the "Plausible Deniablity" for Rump) it turns into a much more serious impeachment investigation.
> 
> Then there is even a more serious issue that is considered High Criminal Action; meaning "Obstruction of Justice" where I think it's headed anyway.  I think they are going to start picking off the conspirators off one at a time including Barr.  They have no choice but to pick Barr off since he will refuse to charge any of them no matter if they are ball faced guilty or not.  They may have to wait until after Jan 21st 2020 to charge these characters.  But it's going happen.  NO President can afford to have this hovering over his head regardless of party.
> 
> In the end, I believe that we will have a President Pence for a few months.  They won't remove Rump from Office but I think the Party will finally site Rump down and let him seen the hand writing on the wall and cut a series of deals with the great Deal Maker.  And his "Co-Conspirators" are all going to be thrown under the bus.  Otherwise, the Republican Party is going to be gutted in the next year.  And I don't want to see that.
> 
> We don't need to have the Democrat Ultra Left Party run without checks like it would.  We need the real Conseratives to step forward and put the party of Rump back into the GOP and force the Dems to work for it.  I am already seeing the breakdown of the Republicans on lower elections.  It's time for the real GOP to grow a pair to save a nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor Daryl. You're just a little sheep who has gone astray, ba, ba, bah.....
> 
> President Trump won in 2016. Get over it.
> 
> Meanwhile, this sham of an impeachment inquiry has a strong dissident who'se been there done that and tossed the t-shirt long ago:
> 
> The testimony from witnesses in the House Democrats' impeachment hearings has come "nowhere close" to laying out impeachable offenses, former Independent Counsel Ken Starr said Thursday.
> 
> Appearing on "America's Newsroom" with host Bill Hemmer, Starr said that the witness testimony does not "reach the level of treason, bribery, or other high crimes and misdemeanors."​
> *more at this link: Ken Starr: hearing testimony nowhere close to impeachable offenses*
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted what I think.  You posted what you are told to think.  I'll stand by my prediction.  So far, all of my "Predictions" have been true and I ain't exactly no "Nostradamus".
> 
> Here's another one for you.  I predicted almost 2 years ago that Biden was not going to be the Candidate.  Guess what, it looks like he won't be.  And it won't be Warren or Bernie either.  I predicted it would be a dark horse.  Guess what, Mayor Pete is coming on strong.  In another month, Mayor Pete will be the front runner.
> 
> How is that for a prediction.  The American Public are just about fed up with it all and Mayor Pete being Gay isn't a huge factor anymore.  Afterall, being a Mob Boss like Rump doesn't seem to affect your support.
Click to expand...

Nobody tells me what to think, Daryl. I am very sensitive to liars. And the leftist press is full of lies they pick up to give their payors in the DNC a lift.

I guess we will have to wait and see what the American public thinks. We won't know that as long as there is corruption at the polls through highly politicized precinct chairmen who are willing to break the rules of propriety, which is easy for someone who has no faith and has signed on to the atheistic principle of abolishing public Christian prayer in America, which is why the founders placed religious freedom in the first Amendment. That amendment is being dessicated by some who belong to a fascist indoctrinated group of wealthy people in a poltical system they simply call a religion, but in fact isn't at all a religion, because it perpetrates killing infidels. The Democrats have fallen deaf to descendants of the founders of the United States, and they're putting lipstick on the pig of communism when they're calling themselves 'socialists.'  Socialism is precursor to the next step called communism. Kid yourself all you like. I'm not a fool to socialists, but they have fooled a lot of people who don't know where they're headed when they sign on to harassing conservatives when they join the Democrat Party.


----------



## jc456

August West said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got caught with my hand in the cookie jar, but I did not want a cookie and I did not take a cookie.
> I cannot wait to see Trump throw Rudy under the bus he has with his name on it.
> What was Trump responding to when he said he *"did not ask for nothing" *"d*id not ask for a Quid pro quo* ("a favor for a favor")
> Why can't those close to trump be subpoenaed? Is it because they would under oath commit perjury?
> What was Trump's interest in the company that Biden son worked for but no other companies?-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can make a perjury charge against just about anybody.  That's why Trump and his gang are not going to testify to anything.  Now if this was a truthful hearing, perhaps.  But given the fact the left has been calling for impeachment since before Trump entered the White House, and has been calling for impeachment ever since, it's clear this is yet another witch hunt to try and overturn an election, or at the very least, try to insure Trump is not successful in his reelection.
> 
> This is not about Trump doing something wrong, and then the House deciding on proper punishment.  It's punishment they wanted to inflict since the beginning, and now trying to find a way to use it.
> 
> View attachment 290933
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like Trump handed it to the Democrats on a silver platter. Democrats did not create a Quid Pro Quo. Give him enough rope and he will hang himself. LOL Trump is his own worse enemy. You got to be dumb blind and deaf not to see through Trump's corruption, racism, and his incompetence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> name a crime.  It's the american way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn on your tv and watch the proceedings if you want to know what crimes were committed. That`s what people with measurable IQs often do.
Click to expand...

so nothing huh?  I thought so.


----------



## Ame®icano

Dragonlady said:


> Secretary of State, Madeline Albright, was offered the job of President of Czechoslovakia when she left office.  It's not unusual at all that he was offered a job.  In fact, it happens so frequently that there's a process to be followed by career officers when such offers are made, and Vindman followed all of the protocols.



Pulling it right out of you ass, still.

"offered the job of President of Czechoslovakia"

Who offers such job? Don't you need to win something called elections?

Second, she left last office, which was Secretary of State in 2001. The country you are referring to, Czechoslovakia was dissolved in 1993, into two separate countries.

You think you know something, or you heard something that you think can make you look smart, but the outcome is quite opposite. By watching The View you won't learn anything useful, stick to the cooking channels.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Devin Nunes:  "Do you know what I'm going to pull out of my ass next?"


----------



## jc456

Daryl Hunt said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the corruption in the company that Biden's son worked for??? *Unfounded fake news* like the unfounded fake news about Hillary that put doubt in the minds of many voters. Trumps asking for an investigation into the company have worked because it has put doubt in the minds of voters.
> 
> 
> 
> they need to be investigated.   I want to see if Hunter did one thing for Burisma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine.  Go to Ukraine, have them open an investigation and then open a seperate threat in here about that.  But it should have zero affect on a President of the United States.  What you do as a private citizen is your business.  What a President of the United States uses an entire Cabinet and Diplomatic Service to chase something that has been debunked only for his own personal gain in the 2020 elections.
> 
> For one thing, I imagine there was at least a billion dollars spent on this effort that really needs to be paid back.  Rump needs to cut a check.  He needs to pay for his own entertainment.  It's one thing for Rump to spend 1.2 million for a 4 day weekend golfing outing but this runs into the billions.  I wanted Rump to get a hobby but I wanted it to be more like building plastic models in the Lincoln Room.
> 
> Then there is the other thing.  It falls right into to High Misdemeanors.  And that is Impeachable.  rump is still using his position to curry favor for his 2020 election.  He just won't stop.  I noticed that he has tried to do the old "Plausible Deniability" routine by using code words and phrases.  When a Mob Boss tells what he deems as an Underling, "Do me a favor, make him go away" that's code words for kill them.  The argument in court that the Mob Boss never came out and said that he wanted the other person killed doesn't cut it.  It's recognized in court that that is exactly what was meant.  Using code words and "Do me a Favor" by the President of the United States has even more power and consequences than ANY Mob Boss saying, "Do me a favor".  And Rump has been good for his word.  It's been almost 2 years and no direct meeting between the two Presidents has been done.  Meanwhile, more Ukranians are being murdered by Russian Soldiers and Russian backed Terrorists every day.  Russia wins, Ukraine loses and the Unites States slips even further into the abyss to the rest of the world.
> 
> Then there is the more serious of the "Plausible Deniability".  Rump has blocked the inner circle from testifying.  Just to name a few, Bolton, Rudy, Perry, Pompeo, Pence, Mulvaney, just to name a few.  He has instructed them NOT to pay any attention to Congressional Subpoenas and they have honored that demand.  You can now add Barr to that list of conspirators who would normally be the one to go after anyone that does not honor a congressional subpoena.  If these people were to go in front of Congress and lie (which they would either have to do or remove the "Plausible Deniablity" for Rump) it turns into a much more serious impeachment investigation.
> 
> Then there is even a more serious issue that is considered High Criminal Action; meaning "Obstruction of Justice" where I think it's headed anyway.  I think they are going to start picking off the conspirators off one at a time including Barr.  They have no choice but to pick Barr off since he will refuse to charge any of them no matter if they are ball faced guilty or not.  They may have to wait until after Jan 21st 2020 to charge these characters.  But it's going happen.  NO President can afford to have this hovering over his head regardless of party.
> 
> In the end, I believe that we will have a President Pence for a few months.  They won't remove Rump from Office but I think the Party will finally site Rump down and let him seen the hand writing on the wall and cut a series of deals with the great Deal Maker.  And his "Co-Conspirators" are all going to be thrown under the bus.  Otherwise, the Republican Party is going to be gutted in the next year.  And I don't want to see that.
> 
> We don't need to have the Democrat Ultra Left Party run without checks like it would.  We need the real Conseratives to step forward and put the party of Rump back into the GOP and force the Dems to work for it.  I am already seeing the breakdown of the Republicans on lower elections.  It's time for the real GOP to grow a pair to save a nation.
Click to expand...

huh?  that wasn't trump, lol schitt's for brains said that.  You believed that? haahahahahahahaha dude seriously?


----------



## Billiejeens

I will concur with you that you are not the least informed.
That honor lies with the creepi one.

You have heard the phrase - actions are more important than words;  I would think.
Is that a sentiment that you would agree with?


----------



## jc456

mamooth said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering when this ridiculous charade is over, it's so embarrassing for the Democrats that it's hard to watch and I ain't even a lib/dem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The libs and Dems are all very proud of how we're proving your DearLeader is a criminal, and proving that his cult is composed of gutless liars.
> 
> Nice concern troll act, though. You're really desperate for us to stop kicking your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I've heard so far is supposition, presumption, innuendo, my personal guess is.  Guys, you don't impeach a President based on that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good thing we've got so many facts then.
> 
> Go on. Lie about that, by parroting what your cult told you to say. Cry some more. It won't change a thing. You're just preaching to your fringe cult choir. Everyone outside of your cult knows that you're lying.
Click to expand...

and the crime is?


----------



## Daryl Hunt

beautress said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the corruption in the company that Biden's son worked for??? *Unfounded fake news* like the unfounded fake news about Hillary that put doubt in the minds of many voters. Trumps asking for an investigation into the company have worked because it has put doubt in the minds of voters.
> 
> 
> 
> they need to be investigated.   I want to see if Hunter did one thing for Burisma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine.  Go to Ukraine, have them open an investigation and then open a seperate threat in here about that.  But it should have zero affect on a President of the United States.  What you do as a private citizen is your business.  What a President of the United States uses an entire Cabinet and Diplomatic Service to chase something that has been debunked only for his own personal gain in the 2020 elections.
> 
> For one thing, I imagine there was at least a billion dollars spent on this effort that really needs to be paid back.  Rump needs to cut a check.  He needs to pay for his own entertainment.  It's one thing for Rump to spend 1.2 million for a 4 day weekend golfing outing but this runs into the billions.  I wanted Rump to get a hobby but I wanted it to be more like building plastic models in the Lincoln Room.
> 
> Then there is the other thing.  It falls right into to High Misdemeanors.  And that is Impeachable.  rump is still using his position to curry favor for his 2020 election.  He just won't stop.  I noticed that he has tried to do the old "Plausible Deniability" routine by using code words and phrases.  When a Mob Boss tells what he deems as an Underling, "Do me a favor, make him go away" that's code words for kill them.  The argument in court that the Mob Boss never came out and said that he wanted the other person killed doesn't cut it.  It's recognized in court that that is exactly what was meant.  Using code words and "Do me a Favor" by the President of the United States has even more power and consequences than ANY Mob Boss saying, "Do me a favor".  And Rump has been good for his word.  It's been almost 2 years and no direct meeting between the two Presidents has been done.  Meanwhile, more Ukranians are being murdered by Russian Soldiers and Russian backed Terrorists every day.  Russia wins, Ukraine loses and the Unites States slips even further into the abyss to the rest of the world.
> 
> Then there is the more serious of the "Plausible Deniability".  Rump has blocked the inner circle from testifying.  Just to name a few, Bolton, Rudy, Perry, Pompeo, Pence, Mulvaney, just to name a few.  He has instructed them NOT to pay any attention to Congressional Subpoenas and they have honored that demand.  You can now add Barr to that list of conspirators who would normally be the one to go after anyone that does not honor a congressional subpoena.  If these people were to go in front of Congress and lie (which they would either have to do or remove the "Plausible Deniablity" for Rump) it turns into a much more serious impeachment investigation.
> 
> Then there is even a more serious issue that is considered High Criminal Action; meaning "Obstruction of Justice" where I think it's headed anyway.  I think they are going to start picking off the conspirators off one at a time including Barr.  They have no choice but to pick Barr off since he will refuse to charge any of them no matter if they are ball faced guilty or not.  They may have to wait until after Jan 21st 2020 to charge these characters.  But it's going happen.  NO President can afford to have this hovering over his head regardless of party.
> 
> In the end, I believe that we will have a President Pence for a few months.  They won't remove Rump from Office but I think the Party will finally site Rump down and let him seen the hand writing on the wall and cut a series of deals with the great Deal Maker.  And his "Co-Conspirators" are all going to be thrown under the bus.  Otherwise, the Republican Party is going to be gutted in the next year.  And I don't want to see that.
> 
> We don't need to have the Democrat Ultra Left Party run without checks like it would.  We need the real Conseratives to step forward and put the party of Rump back into the GOP and force the Dems to work for it.  I am already seeing the breakdown of the Republicans on lower elections.  It's time for the real GOP to grow a pair to save a nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor Daryl. You're just a little sheep who has gone astray, ba, ba, bah.....
> 
> President Trump won in 2016. Get over it.
> 
> Meanwhile, this sham of an impeachment inquiry has a strong dissident who'se been there done that and tossed the t-shirt long ago:
> 
> The testimony from witnesses in the House Democrats' impeachment hearings has come "nowhere close" to laying out impeachable offenses, former Independent Counsel Ken Starr said Thursday.
> 
> Appearing on "America's Newsroom" with host Bill Hemmer, Starr said that the witness testimony does not "reach the level of treason, bribery, or other high crimes and misdemeanors."​
> *more at this link: Ken Starr: hearing testimony nowhere close to impeachable offenses*
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted what I think.  You posted what you are told to think.  I'll stand by my prediction.  So far, all of my "Predictions" have been true and I ain't exactly no "Nostradamus".
> 
> Here's another one for you.  I predicted almost 2 years ago that Biden was not going to be the Candidate.  Guess what, it looks like he won't be.  And it won't be Warren or Bernie either.  I predicted it would be a dark horse.  Guess what, Mayor Pete is coming on strong.  In another month, Mayor Pete will be the front runner.
> 
> How is that for a prediction.  The American Public are just about fed up with it all and Mayor Pete being Gay isn't a huge factor anymore.  Afterall, being a Mob Boss like Rump doesn't seem to affect your support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody tells me what to think, Daryl. I am very sensitive to liars. And the leftist press is full of lies they pick up to give their payors in the DNC a lift.
> 
> I guess we will have to wait and see what the American public thinks. We won't know that as long as there is corruption at the polls through highly politicized precinct chairmen who are willing to break the rules of propriety, which is easy for someone who has no faith and has signed on to the atheistic principle of abolishing public Christian prayer in America, which is why the founders placed religious freedom in the first Amendment. That amendment is being dessicated by some who belong to a fascist indoctrinated group of wealthy people in a poltical system they simply call a religion, but in fact isn't at all a religion, because it perpetrates killing infidels. The Democrats have fallen deaf to descendants of the founders of the United States, and they're putting lipstick on the pig of communism when they're calling themselves 'socialists.'  Socialism is precursor to the next step called communism. Kid yourself all you like. I'm not a fool to socialists, but they have fooled a lot of people who don't know where they're headed when they sign on to harassing conservatives when they join the Democrat Party.
Click to expand...


Hmm, food for thought.  Except, I am a conservative.  What I am trying to prevent is the seizure of American by Fascists.  And make no bones about it, our government is broken much like Italy was in 1933 and it's being attempted to be done the same way as the Fascists did it then.  Yes, it's being done by the help of the Socialists but the direct opposite of the Socialists (the Fascists) have seized on it and are trying to seize total control.  The first step is to get a President that has ll the power.  He loads the Supreme Court to vote only his way (isn't working out too well).  Then he destroys or totally controls Congress (seems to be on track).  Then he loads Congress where he controls over 60% of both houses and has full control. Welcome to Fascism or Socialism depending who is president at the time.  The Republic is gone.  With a President controlling 66% of Congress he can get the Constitution changed to whatever he wishes.  Right now, the only thing standing in the way is the Constitution of the United States and the Supreme Court.  But make no bones about it,  the battle is constantly going on by both the Socialists and the Fascists.  The Impeachment isn't about politics it's about the head to head battle between Fascism and Socialism where the Fascists have the upper hand.


----------



## jc456

Daryl Hunt said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> they need to be investigated.   I want to see if Hunter did one thing for Burisma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine.  Go to Ukraine, have them open an investigation and then open a seperate threat in here about that.  But it should have zero affect on a President of the United States.  What you do as a private citizen is your business.  What a President of the United States uses an entire Cabinet and Diplomatic Service to chase something that has been debunked only for his own personal gain in the 2020 elections.
> 
> For one thing, I imagine there was at least a billion dollars spent on this effort that really needs to be paid back.  Rump needs to cut a check.  He needs to pay for his own entertainment.  It's one thing for Rump to spend 1.2 million for a 4 day weekend golfing outing but this runs into the billions.  I wanted Rump to get a hobby but I wanted it to be more like building plastic models in the Lincoln Room.
> 
> Then there is the other thing.  It falls right into to High Misdemeanors.  And that is Impeachable.  rump is still using his position to curry favor for his 2020 election.  He just won't stop.  I noticed that he has tried to do the old "Plausible Deniability" routine by using code words and phrases.  When a Mob Boss tells what he deems as an Underling, "Do me a favor, make him go away" that's code words for kill them.  The argument in court that the Mob Boss never came out and said that he wanted the other person killed doesn't cut it.  It's recognized in court that that is exactly what was meant.  Using code words and "Do me a Favor" by the President of the United States has even more power and consequences than ANY Mob Boss saying, "Do me a favor".  And Rump has been good for his word.  It's been almost 2 years and no direct meeting between the two Presidents has been done.  Meanwhile, more Ukranians are being murdered by Russian Soldiers and Russian backed Terrorists every day.  Russia wins, Ukraine loses and the Unites States slips even further into the abyss to the rest of the world.
> 
> Then there is the more serious of the "Plausible Deniability".  Rump has blocked the inner circle from testifying.  Just to name a few, Bolton, Rudy, Perry, Pompeo, Pence, Mulvaney, just to name a few.  He has instructed them NOT to pay any attention to Congressional Subpoenas and they have honored that demand.  You can now add Barr to that list of conspirators who would normally be the one to go after anyone that does not honor a congressional subpoena.  If these people were to go in front of Congress and lie (which they would either have to do or remove the "Plausible Deniablity" for Rump) it turns into a much more serious impeachment investigation.
> 
> Then there is even a more serious issue that is considered High Criminal Action; meaning "Obstruction of Justice" where I think it's headed anyway.  I think they are going to start picking off the conspirators off one at a time including Barr.  They have no choice but to pick Barr off since he will refuse to charge any of them no matter if they are ball faced guilty or not.  They may have to wait until after Jan 21st 2020 to charge these characters.  But it's going happen.  NO President can afford to have this hovering over his head regardless of party.
> 
> In the end, I believe that we will have a President Pence for a few months.  They won't remove Rump from Office but I think the Party will finally site Rump down and let him seen the hand writing on the wall and cut a series of deals with the great Deal Maker.  And his "Co-Conspirators" are all going to be thrown under the bus.  Otherwise, the Republican Party is going to be gutted in the next year.  And I don't want to see that.
> 
> We don't need to have the Democrat Ultra Left Party run without checks like it would.  We need the real Conseratives to step forward and put the party of Rump back into the GOP and force the Dems to work for it.  I am already seeing the breakdown of the Republicans on lower elections.  It's time for the real GOP to grow a pair to save a nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor Daryl. You're just a little sheep who has gone astray, ba, ba, bah.....
> 
> President Trump won in 2016. Get over it.
> 
> Meanwhile, this sham of an impeachment inquiry has a strong dissident who'se been there done that and tossed the t-shirt long ago:
> 
> The testimony from witnesses in the House Democrats' impeachment hearings has come "nowhere close" to laying out impeachable offenses, former Independent Counsel Ken Starr said Thursday.
> 
> Appearing on "America's Newsroom" with host Bill Hemmer, Starr said that the witness testimony does not "reach the level of treason, bribery, or other high crimes and misdemeanors."​
> *more at this link: Ken Starr: hearing testimony nowhere close to impeachable offenses*
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted what I think.  You posted what you are told to think.  I'll stand by my prediction.  So far, all of my "Predictions" have been true and I ain't exactly no "Nostradamus".
> 
> Here's another one for you.  I predicted almost 2 years ago that Biden was not going to be the Candidate.  Guess what, it looks like he won't be.  And it won't be Warren or Bernie either.  I predicted it would be a dark horse.  Guess what, Mayor Pete is coming on strong.  In another month, Mayor Pete will be the front runner.
> 
> How is that for a prediction.  The American Public are just about fed up with it all and Mayor Pete being Gay isn't a huge factor anymore.  Afterall, being a Mob Boss like Rump doesn't seem to affect your support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody tells me what to think, Daryl. I am very sensitive to liars. And the leftist press is full of lies they pick up to give their payors in the DNC a lift.
> 
> I guess we will have to wait and see what the American public thinks. We won't know that as long as there is corruption at the polls through highly politicized precinct chairmen who are willing to break the rules of propriety, which is easy for someone who has no faith and has signed on to the atheistic principle of abolishing public Christian prayer in America, which is why the founders placed religious freedom in the first Amendment. That amendment is being dessicated by some who belong to a fascist indoctrinated group of wealthy people in a poltical system they simply call a religion, but in fact isn't at all a religion, because it perpetrates killing infidels. The Democrats have fallen deaf to descendants of the founders of the United States, and they're putting lipstick on the pig of communism when they're calling themselves 'socialists.'  Socialism is precursor to the next step called communism. Kid yourself all you like. I'm not a fool to socialists, but they have fooled a lot of people who don't know where they're headed when they sign on to harassing conservatives when they join the Democrat Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, food for thought.  Except, I am a conservative.  What I am trying to prevent is the seizure of American by Fascists.  And make no bones about it, our government is broken much like Italy was in 1933 and it's being attempted to be done the same way as the Fascists did it then.  Yes, it's being done by the help of the Socialists but the direct opposite of the Socialists (the Fascists) have seized on it and are trying to seize total control.  The first step is to get a President that has ll the power.  He loads the Supreme Court to vote only his way (isn't working out too well).  Then he destroys or totally controls Congress (seems to be on track).  Then he loads Congress where he controls over 60% of both houses and has full control. Welcome to Fascism or Socialism depending who is president at the time.  The Republic is gone.  With a President controlling 66% of Congress he can get the Constitution changed to whatever he wishes.  Right now, the only thing standing in the way is the Constitution of the United States and the Supreme Court.  But make no bones about it,  the battle is constantly going on by both the Socialists and the Fascists.  The Impeachment isn't about politics it's about the head to head battle between Fascism and Socialism where the Fascists have the upper hand.
Click to expand...

naw, you ain't no conservative punk.  not even fking close.  name one thing that makes you a conservative?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Sunni Man said:


> *Democrats Motto:  "Party before Country".    ....   *


----------



## jc456

Zorro! said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't investigating anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even Biden?  He only wants to outsource that?  We have a Justice Dept and investigative agencies, but The Only One wants Ukraine to announce an investigation.  That's fucked-up, comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope, trump is doing the state's business, unlike the congressional house.  They are the one's with the actual quid pro quo going on right now.  I want the government business being done, not their infectious fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the state's business to investigate Biden, if there is evidence of wrongdoing.  You just said Trump isn't investigating anyone.  Your silly deflection to Congress is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, it's the DOJ's business to investigate biden, and they are.  Not trump.  you should learn your agencies better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should learn the Constitution better, Executive Branch power is vested IN THE PRESIDENT.  The DOJ derives it's authority from the President, not the other way around.
Click to expand...

was that meant for me?  you're confused if it was.


----------



## Ame®icano

Dragonlady said:


> Government business is being done - note all of the breaks for votes during the process.  Unlike Trump, who can only obsess about one thing at a time, Pelosi is able to walk, talk, and chew gum, at the same time.  Women, by nature, are better able to multi-task than men, because we have to.  Especially working women who are accustomed to balancing work obligations, managing family life and schedules, as well as meals laundry, etc., and social obligations, all while being perfectly groomed.



Multitasking is doing multiple things at the same time. What you listed above is something that pretty much anyone is capable of doing, so you completely missed it.

Second, I really doubt that people like you should be allowed to vote. 

And to have kids.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Ame®icano said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Government business is being done - note all of the breaks for votes during the process.  Unlike Trump, who can only obsess about one thing at a time, Pelosi is able to walk, talk, and chew gum, at the same time.  Women, by nature, are better able to multi-task than men, because we have to.  Especially working women who are accustomed to balancing work obligations, managing family life and schedules, as well as meals laundry, etc., and social obligations, all while being perfectly groomed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multitasking is doing multiple things at the same time. What you listed above is something that pretty much anyone is capable of doing, so you completely missed it.
> 
> Second, I really doubt that people like you should be allowed to vote.
> 
> And to have kids.
Click to expand...


Unless she were pregnant due to rape, of course.


----------



## RDD_1210

jc456 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fine.  Go to Ukraine, have them open an investigation and then open a seperate threat in here about that.  But it should have zero affect on a President of the United States.  What you do as a private citizen is your business.  What a President of the United States uses an entire Cabinet and Diplomatic Service to chase something that has been debunked only for his own personal gain in the 2020 elections.
> 
> For one thing, I imagine there was at least a billion dollars spent on this effort that really needs to be paid back.  Rump needs to cut a check.  He needs to pay for his own entertainment.  It's one thing for Rump to spend 1.2 million for a 4 day weekend golfing outing but this runs into the billions.  I wanted Rump to get a hobby but I wanted it to be more like building plastic models in the Lincoln Room.
> 
> Then there is the other thing.  It falls right into to High Misdemeanors.  And that is Impeachable.  rump is still using his position to curry favor for his 2020 election.  He just won't stop.  I noticed that he has tried to do the old "Plausible Deniability" routine by using code words and phrases.  When a Mob Boss tells what he deems as an Underling, "Do me a favor, make him go away" that's code words for kill them.  The argument in court that the Mob Boss never came out and said that he wanted the other person killed doesn't cut it.  It's recognized in court that that is exactly what was meant.  Using code words and "Do me a Favor" by the President of the United States has even more power and consequences than ANY Mob Boss saying, "Do me a favor".  And Rump has been good for his word.  It's been almost 2 years and no direct meeting between the two Presidents has been done.  Meanwhile, more Ukranians are being murdered by Russian Soldiers and Russian backed Terrorists every day.  Russia wins, Ukraine loses and the Unites States slips even further into the abyss to the rest of the world.
> 
> Then there is the more serious of the "Plausible Deniability".  Rump has blocked the inner circle from testifying.  Just to name a few, Bolton, Rudy, Perry, Pompeo, Pence, Mulvaney, just to name a few.  He has instructed them NOT to pay any attention to Congressional Subpoenas and they have honored that demand.  You can now add Barr to that list of conspirators who would normally be the one to go after anyone that does not honor a congressional subpoena.  If these people were to go in front of Congress and lie (which they would either have to do or remove the "Plausible Deniablity" for Rump) it turns into a much more serious impeachment investigation.
> 
> Then there is even a more serious issue that is considered High Criminal Action; meaning "Obstruction of Justice" where I think it's headed anyway.  I think they are going to start picking off the conspirators off one at a time including Barr.  They have no choice but to pick Barr off since he will refuse to charge any of them no matter if they are ball faced guilty or not.  They may have to wait until after Jan 21st 2020 to charge these characters.  But it's going happen.  NO President can afford to have this hovering over his head regardless of party.
> 
> In the end, I believe that we will have a President Pence for a few months.  They won't remove Rump from Office but I think the Party will finally site Rump down and let him seen the hand writing on the wall and cut a series of deals with the great Deal Maker.  And his "Co-Conspirators" are all going to be thrown under the bus.  Otherwise, the Republican Party is going to be gutted in the next year.  And I don't want to see that.
> 
> We don't need to have the Democrat Ultra Left Party run without checks like it would.  We need the real Conseratives to step forward and put the party of Rump back into the GOP and force the Dems to work for it.  I am already seeing the breakdown of the Republicans on lower elections.  It's time for the real GOP to grow a pair to save a nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Daryl. You're just a little sheep who has gone astray, ba, ba, bah.....
> 
> President Trump won in 2016. Get over it.
> 
> Meanwhile, this sham of an impeachment inquiry has a strong dissident who'se been there done that and tossed the t-shirt long ago:
> 
> The testimony from witnesses in the House Democrats' impeachment hearings has come "nowhere close" to laying out impeachable offenses, former Independent Counsel Ken Starr said Thursday.
> 
> Appearing on "America's Newsroom" with host Bill Hemmer, Starr said that the witness testimony does not "reach the level of treason, bribery, or other high crimes and misdemeanors."​
> *more at this link: Ken Starr: hearing testimony nowhere close to impeachable offenses*
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted what I think.  You posted what you are told to think.  I'll stand by my prediction.  So far, all of my "Predictions" have been true and I ain't exactly no "Nostradamus".
> 
> Here's another one for you.  I predicted almost 2 years ago that Biden was not going to be the Candidate.  Guess what, it looks like he won't be.  And it won't be Warren or Bernie either.  I predicted it would be a dark horse.  Guess what, Mayor Pete is coming on strong.  In another month, Mayor Pete will be the front runner.
> 
> How is that for a prediction.  The American Public are just about fed up with it all and Mayor Pete being Gay isn't a huge factor anymore.  Afterall, being a Mob Boss like Rump doesn't seem to affect your support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody tells me what to think, Daryl. I am very sensitive to liars. And the leftist press is full of lies they pick up to give their payors in the DNC a lift.
> 
> I guess we will have to wait and see what the American public thinks. We won't know that as long as there is corruption at the polls through highly politicized precinct chairmen who are willing to break the rules of propriety, which is easy for someone who has no faith and has signed on to the atheistic principle of abolishing public Christian prayer in America, which is why the founders placed religious freedom in the first Amendment. That amendment is being dessicated by some who belong to a fascist indoctrinated group of wealthy people in a poltical system they simply call a religion, but in fact isn't at all a religion, because it perpetrates killing infidels. The Democrats have fallen deaf to descendants of the founders of the United States, and they're putting lipstick on the pig of communism when they're calling themselves 'socialists.'  Socialism is precursor to the next step called communism. Kid yourself all you like. I'm not a fool to socialists, but they have fooled a lot of people who don't know where they're headed when they sign on to harassing conservatives when they join the Democrat Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, food for thought.  Except, I am a conservative.  What I am trying to prevent is the seizure of American by Fascists.  And make no bones about it, our government is broken much like Italy was in 1933 and it's being attempted to be done the same way as the Fascists did it then.  Yes, it's being done by the help of the Socialists but the direct opposite of the Socialists (the Fascists) have seized on it and are trying to seize total control.  The first step is to get a President that has ll the power.  He loads the Supreme Court to vote only his way (isn't working out too well).  Then he destroys or totally controls Congress (seems to be on track).  Then he loads Congress where he controls over 60% of both houses and has full control. Welcome to Fascism or Socialism depending who is president at the time.  The Republic is gone.  With a President controlling 66% of Congress he can get the Constitution changed to whatever he wishes.  Right now, the only thing standing in the way is the Constitution of the United States and the Supreme Court.  But make no bones about it,  the battle is constantly going on by both the Socialists and the Fascists.  The Impeachment isn't about politics it's about the head to head battle between Fascism and Socialism where the Fascists have the upper hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naw, you ain't no conservative punk.  not even fking close.  name one thing that makes you a conservative?
Click to expand...


In fairness, you have no idea what it means to be a Conservative. 

On the other hand, you are a hypocrite and a sheep. Those you are well versed in.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

jc456 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fine.  Go to Ukraine, have them open an investigation and then open a seperate threat in here about that.  But it should have zero affect on a President of the United States.  What you do as a private citizen is your business.  What a President of the United States uses an entire Cabinet and Diplomatic Service to chase something that has been debunked only for his own personal gain in the 2020 elections.
> 
> For one thing, I imagine there was at least a billion dollars spent on this effort that really needs to be paid back.  Rump needs to cut a check.  He needs to pay for his own entertainment.  It's one thing for Rump to spend 1.2 million for a 4 day weekend golfing outing but this runs into the billions.  I wanted Rump to get a hobby but I wanted it to be more like building plastic models in the Lincoln Room.
> 
> Then there is the other thing.  It falls right into to High Misdemeanors.  And that is Impeachable.  rump is still using his position to curry favor for his 2020 election.  He just won't stop.  I noticed that he has tried to do the old "Plausible Deniability" routine by using code words and phrases.  When a Mob Boss tells what he deems as an Underling, "Do me a favor, make him go away" that's code words for kill them.  The argument in court that the Mob Boss never came out and said that he wanted the other person killed doesn't cut it.  It's recognized in court that that is exactly what was meant.  Using code words and "Do me a Favor" by the President of the United States has even more power and consequences than ANY Mob Boss saying, "Do me a favor".  And Rump has been good for his word.  It's been almost 2 years and no direct meeting between the two Presidents has been done.  Meanwhile, more Ukranians are being murdered by Russian Soldiers and Russian backed Terrorists every day.  Russia wins, Ukraine loses and the Unites States slips even further into the abyss to the rest of the world.
> 
> Then there is the more serious of the "Plausible Deniability".  Rump has blocked the inner circle from testifying.  Just to name a few, Bolton, Rudy, Perry, Pompeo, Pence, Mulvaney, just to name a few.  He has instructed them NOT to pay any attention to Congressional Subpoenas and they have honored that demand.  You can now add Barr to that list of conspirators who would normally be the one to go after anyone that does not honor a congressional subpoena.  If these people were to go in front of Congress and lie (which they would either have to do or remove the "Plausible Deniablity" for Rump) it turns into a much more serious impeachment investigation.
> 
> Then there is even a more serious issue that is considered High Criminal Action; meaning "Obstruction of Justice" where I think it's headed anyway.  I think they are going to start picking off the conspirators off one at a time including Barr.  They have no choice but to pick Barr off since he will refuse to charge any of them no matter if they are ball faced guilty or not.  They may have to wait until after Jan 21st 2020 to charge these characters.  But it's going happen.  NO President can afford to have this hovering over his head regardless of party.
> 
> In the end, I believe that we will have a President Pence for a few months.  They won't remove Rump from Office but I think the Party will finally site Rump down and let him seen the hand writing on the wall and cut a series of deals with the great Deal Maker.  And his "Co-Conspirators" are all going to be thrown under the bus.  Otherwise, the Republican Party is going to be gutted in the next year.  And I don't want to see that.
> 
> We don't need to have the Democrat Ultra Left Party run without checks like it would.  We need the real Conseratives to step forward and put the party of Rump back into the GOP and force the Dems to work for it.  I am already seeing the breakdown of the Republicans on lower elections.  It's time for the real GOP to grow a pair to save a nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Daryl. You're just a little sheep who has gone astray, ba, ba, bah.....
> 
> President Trump won in 2016. Get over it.
> 
> Meanwhile, this sham of an impeachment inquiry has a strong dissident who'se been there done that and tossed the t-shirt long ago:
> 
> The testimony from witnesses in the House Democrats' impeachment hearings has come "nowhere close" to laying out impeachable offenses, former Independent Counsel Ken Starr said Thursday.
> 
> Appearing on "America's Newsroom" with host Bill Hemmer, Starr said that the witness testimony does not "reach the level of treason, bribery, or other high crimes and misdemeanors."​
> *more at this link: Ken Starr: hearing testimony nowhere close to impeachable offenses*
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted what I think.  You posted what you are told to think.  I'll stand by my prediction.  So far, all of my "Predictions" have been true and I ain't exactly no "Nostradamus".
> 
> Here's another one for you.  I predicted almost 2 years ago that Biden was not going to be the Candidate.  Guess what, it looks like he won't be.  And it won't be Warren or Bernie either.  I predicted it would be a dark horse.  Guess what, Mayor Pete is coming on strong.  In another month, Mayor Pete will be the front runner.
> 
> How is that for a prediction.  The American Public are just about fed up with it all and Mayor Pete being Gay isn't a huge factor anymore.  Afterall, being a Mob Boss like Rump doesn't seem to affect your support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody tells me what to think, Daryl. I am very sensitive to liars. And the leftist press is full of lies they pick up to give their payors in the DNC a lift.
> 
> I guess we will have to wait and see what the American public thinks. We won't know that as long as there is corruption at the polls through highly politicized precinct chairmen who are willing to break the rules of propriety, which is easy for someone who has no faith and has signed on to the atheistic principle of abolishing public Christian prayer in America, which is why the founders placed religious freedom in the first Amendment. That amendment is being dessicated by some who belong to a fascist indoctrinated group of wealthy people in a poltical system they simply call a religion, but in fact isn't at all a religion, because it perpetrates killing infidels. The Democrats have fallen deaf to descendants of the founders of the United States, and they're putting lipstick on the pig of communism when they're calling themselves 'socialists.'  Socialism is precursor to the next step called communism. Kid yourself all you like. I'm not a fool to socialists, but they have fooled a lot of people who don't know where they're headed when they sign on to harassing conservatives when they join the Democrat Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, food for thought.  Except, I am a conservative.  What I am trying to prevent is the seizure of American by Fascists.  And make no bones about it, our government is broken much like Italy was in 1933 and it's being attempted to be done the same way as the Fascists did it then.  Yes, it's being done by the help of the Socialists but the direct opposite of the Socialists (the Fascists) have seized on it and are trying to seize total control.  The first step is to get a President that has ll the power.  He loads the Supreme Court to vote only his way (isn't working out too well).  Then he destroys or totally controls Congress (seems to be on track).  Then he loads Congress where he controls over 60% of both houses and has full control. Welcome to Fascism or Socialism depending who is president at the time.  The Republic is gone.  With a President controlling 66% of Congress he can get the Constitution changed to whatever he wishes.  Right now, the only thing standing in the way is the Constitution of the United States and the Supreme Court.  But make no bones about it,  the battle is constantly going on by both the Socialists and the Fascists.  The Impeachment isn't about politics it's about the head to head battle between Fascism and Socialism where the Fascists have the upper hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naw, you ain't no conservative punk.  not even fking close.  name one thing that makes you a conservative?
Click to expand...


Well, for one, I ignore anything you say.  Now, that a start for conservative thinking.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

RDD_1210 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Daryl. You're just a little sheep who has gone astray, ba, ba, bah.....
> 
> President Trump won in 2016. Get over it.
> 
> Meanwhile, this sham of an impeachment inquiry has a strong dissident who'se been there done that and tossed the t-shirt long ago:
> 
> The testimony from witnesses in the House Democrats' impeachment hearings has come "nowhere close" to laying out impeachable offenses, former Independent Counsel Ken Starr said Thursday.
> 
> Appearing on "America's Newsroom" with host Bill Hemmer, Starr said that the witness testimony does not "reach the level of treason, bribery, or other high crimes and misdemeanors."​
> *more at this link: Ken Starr: hearing testimony nowhere close to impeachable offenses*
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted what I think.  You posted what you are told to think.  I'll stand by my prediction.  So far, all of my "Predictions" have been true and I ain't exactly no "Nostradamus".
> 
> Here's another one for you.  I predicted almost 2 years ago that Biden was not going to be the Candidate.  Guess what, it looks like he won't be.  And it won't be Warren or Bernie either.  I predicted it would be a dark horse.  Guess what, Mayor Pete is coming on strong.  In another month, Mayor Pete will be the front runner.
> 
> How is that for a prediction.  The American Public are just about fed up with it all and Mayor Pete being Gay isn't a huge factor anymore.  Afterall, being a Mob Boss like Rump doesn't seem to affect your support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody tells me what to think, Daryl. I am very sensitive to liars. And the leftist press is full of lies they pick up to give their payors in the DNC a lift.
> 
> I guess we will have to wait and see what the American public thinks. We won't know that as long as there is corruption at the polls through highly politicized precinct chairmen who are willing to break the rules of propriety, which is easy for someone who has no faith and has signed on to the atheistic principle of abolishing public Christian prayer in America, which is why the founders placed religious freedom in the first Amendment. That amendment is being dessicated by some who belong to a fascist indoctrinated group of wealthy people in a poltical system they simply call a religion, but in fact isn't at all a religion, because it perpetrates killing infidels. The Democrats have fallen deaf to descendants of the founders of the United States, and they're putting lipstick on the pig of communism when they're calling themselves 'socialists.'  Socialism is precursor to the next step called communism. Kid yourself all you like. I'm not a fool to socialists, but they have fooled a lot of people who don't know where they're headed when they sign on to harassing conservatives when they join the Democrat Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, food for thought.  Except, I am a conservative.  What I am trying to prevent is the seizure of American by Fascists.  And make no bones about it, our government is broken much like Italy was in 1933 and it's being attempted to be done the same way as the Fascists did it then.  Yes, it's being done by the help of the Socialists but the direct opposite of the Socialists (the Fascists) have seized on it and are trying to seize total control.  The first step is to get a President that has ll the power.  He loads the Supreme Court to vote only his way (isn't working out too well).  Then he destroys or totally controls Congress (seems to be on track).  Then he loads Congress where he controls over 60% of both houses and has full control. Welcome to Fascism or Socialism depending who is president at the time.  The Republic is gone.  With a President controlling 66% of Congress he can get the Constitution changed to whatever he wishes.  Right now, the only thing standing in the way is the Constitution of the United States and the Supreme Court.  But make no bones about it,  the battle is constantly going on by both the Socialists and the Fascists.  The Impeachment isn't about politics it's about the head to head battle between Fascism and Socialism where the Fascists have the upper hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naw, you ain't no conservative punk.  not even fking close.  name one thing that makes you a conservative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fairness, you have no idea what it means to be a Conservative.
> 
> On the other hand, you are a hypocrite and a sheep. Those you are well versed in.
Click to expand...


I put the moron on ignore.  Where is Ike when you need him?


----------



## Ame®icano

Rye Catcher said:


> Ms. Hill is causing the White House and the Republican Members of the committee to shit their pants.



Who wouldn't?

I'm having second thought that she's a woman. 

Uhm... Is he?


----------



## mamooth

Ame®icano said:


> Pulling it right out of you ass, still.



History. It's not just for liberals, you know. But in reality, it apparently is.

Madeleine Albright - Wikipedia
---
Czech President, Václav Havel, spoke openly about the possibility of Albright succeeding him. Albright was reportedly flattered, but denied ever seriously considering the possibility of running for office in her country of origin
---

Next time, do some basic research, and you won't end up looking so stupid.

This is where you now mewl about details to excuse being so wrong. Please proceed.


----------



## Lysistrata

Billiejeens said:


> I will concur with you that you are not the least informed.
> That honor lies with the creepi one.
> 
> You have heard the phrase - actions are more important than words;  I would think.
> Is that a sentiment that you would agree with?



Why would you ask?

I want more information about the orange whore's ties to the Russians, who, by the way, are not our allies. There's a history there.


----------



## mamooth

Ame®icano said:


> I'm having second thought that she's a woman.
> 
> Uhm... Is he?



Check it out, a Trump cultist being a whiny sexist shittains. Golly, what a surprise. They don't have issues with women at all, really they don't.


----------



## RDD_1210

Fiona Hill is more of an American than any of the traitors who continue to defend Trump.


----------



## Rambunctious

RDD_1210 said:


> Fiona Hill is more of an American than any of the traitors who continue to defend Trump.


So creating a deep state and hold over state dept. personnel undermining a president is the American way?...Okay we get it.....


----------



## August West

We can lock up the entire Biden family and their dog but that wouldn`t help Trump one bit. They`re embarrassing themselves...again.


----------



## mamooth

jc456 said:


> name one thing that makes you a conservative?



Never holding any actual job outside of politics, such as Congressman Nunes. Now that's a true conservative.


----------



## RDD_1210

Rambunctious said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fiona Hill is more of an American than any of the traitors who continue to defend Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> So creating a deep state and hold over state dept. personnel undermining a president is the American way?...Okay we get it.....
Click to expand...


Literally Fake news. Stop lying, traitor.


----------



## mamooth

jc456 said:


> and the crime is?



Extortion, obstruction of justice, witness intimidation, emolument clause violations, corrupt foreign practices act violations. For starters.

And tax fraud, almost certainly. That's why Trump is so fanatical about hiding his tax returns. As those will be state charges, nobody can pardon them but a state gov, and that won't happen in NY.


----------



## WEATHER53

Liberals offering up the blind who saw things and the deaf who overheard things.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Kilroy2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that this is pure conjecture? You cannot convict on coincidence, Enrique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you keep saying, though I'm not sure why, since I've never said one can.
> 
> If you choose to characterize Jordan's disingenuous spiel as cut and dry, good for you.  It was truthy, but unconcerned with honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just spoke out of both sides of your mouth. Trump can easily argue that on that date he garnered enough data to become comfortable with the new regime and its fight on corruption and it had nothing to do with this phone call. How would you prove him wrong? It is impossible to garner his intent, which is why all this is a stupid farce. How about we start reading transcripts from all prior presidents and their conversations with foreign leaders? There is not enough here to impeach and your party has cried wolf how many times?
> 
> 
> Paige / Strzok;
> Russia Collusion
> Brett Kavanaugh
> Stormy Daniels / Avenatti
> Ukraine
> Ever read the Boy who cried Wolf?
> 
> Even if something is real now people will no longer believe the Democrats and the polls show that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Still trump has been president for 3 years and prior money was not withheld
> 
> what changed
> 
> 2nd there was a new president that was just elected and there was no indications that this new government was corrupt
> 
> 3rd the transcript call, Trump did not tell the Ukraine prez that the aid was on hold which eventually the Ukraines figured out
> 
> Instead he asked for an investigation into biden and son, and about some DNC server. He asked the prez to meet with Rudy who is his private lawyer and not a government official
> 
> if Trump was worried about corruption in Ukraine why was Rudy G his point man
> 
> 
> 4th the Ukraine prez was set to appear on CNN to announce an investigation but 2 days prior to the interview , the aid was released and the interview cancelled
> 
> The aid was release  because of the whistle blower complaint and the release of the transcript
> 
> If the Ukraine prez had gone on CNN and announced this investigation
> 
> Game over
> 
> instead now they are in spin control mode in a plane crash called Trump
> 
> All repubs have is that the aid was given, yes that may be true but why was it witheld in the first place and what cause the change in releasing it
> 
> The transcript points to the answer and the actually recording is the key
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conjecture is not enough to impeach. Rudy G is a former prosecutor so DJT trusts him. You need more than a phone call to impeach. But he will likely still be impeached. We are watching our tax dollars burn live on TV due to political folly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The main point Rudy G is not an official of the US government and he is on Trumps payroll
> 
> You have the state department and the people who work there who can deal with foreign countries
> 
> There is not enough votes in the senate for conviction, they will go to trail but I believe at present the votes are not there thus the only real alternative is for him to resign and then it is over and people can regroup
> 
> Otherwise unless there is a smoking gun somewhere the senate will not convict in my opinion
> 
> now I could be wrong and I can live with that
Click to expand...


No chance the Senate convicts. Country is super divided and people arent even watching or listening because of all the times the Democrats cried wolf in the past.


----------



## Billiejeens

Lysistrata said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will concur with you that you are not the least informed.
> That honor lies with the creepi one.
> 
> You have heard the phrase - actions are more important than words;  I would think.
> Is that a sentiment that you would agree with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would ask?
> 
> I want more information about the orange whore's ties to the Russians, who, by the way, are not our allies. There's a history there.
Click to expand...


Focus -
An honest person would focus on the actions.
They also would not use terms like "orange whore" if they wanted to be taken seriously.

You remember who did think Russia was our ally?
The last previous President and at least one of his SOS.


----------



## Billiejeens

August West said:


> We can lock up the entire Biden family and their dog but that wouldn`t help Trump one bit. They`re embarrassing themselves...again.



You are a fan of crimes committed by your side of the aisle?


----------



## Nostra

Good Lord, this Fiona woman LOVES to hear her own voice.


----------



## Faun

flack said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump wanted dirt on his political opponent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is his political opponent, and how did Trump conclude he was?  Nobody knows who his opponent is going to be.
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> About Joe Biden, why doesn't Trump demand his justice department open an investigation into Joe & Hunter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because honest people (which Democrats are not) need to provide some kind of evidence of wrongdoing, not just because it looks so bad.  It's clear why drug head was hired for a multi-million dollar paying job, but again, no evidence of what was provided in exchange for giving him that gravy job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both Biden and Trump are running for the same office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Right now Biden is running to be the democrat nominee. Once he wins that race he will then be running against Trump for president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, he need not win the Democrats' nomination to run in the general election.
> 
> Even worse for your position... if it were allowed to solicit foreign nationals for help to eliminate presidential hopefuls prior to the primaries under the fallacious excuse they're not political rivals of an incumbent president running for re-election, that would allow a president to violate campaign laws to eliminate every single candidate from the opposing party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right. He doesn't. However he is ,as of now, running for the nomination for the democrat party. He would have to declare a run as an independent for your theory to hold up.
Click to expand...

He's running for president....

Joe Biden for President: Official Campaign Website  |  Join Our Campaign

... the same office as Trump. That makes him a rival.


----------



## Olde Europe

August West said:


> We can lock up the entire Biden family and their dog but that wouldn`t help Trump one bit. They`re embarrassing themselves...again.



They won't.  Of course.  For one, they would have to present their "evidence" to, say, the FBI, and that would be the equivalent to showing up in public, pants down.

More importantly, with investigating the previous administration they would set a precedent that would, before long, reach themselves.  May be even just over a year from now.  How would they like them apples, then?

And that's why there will not be anything other than Trump's whiny insistence upon a public announcement of an "investigation" in Ukraine - or that was the plot before they got busted, with Trump's fingerprints all over it.  That was when the whole thing fell apart.


----------



## Ame®icano

Amazing... how someone can say so many stupid things in one post.

Lets begin.



Dragonlady said:


> This is most definitely about Trump abusing power and looking to harm the Ukraines for exposing Paul Manafort, as well as part of Trump's continuing campaign to help Russia lift those sanctions.



If Trump wanted to harm Ukraine, would he give them Javelins?

Also, provide one proof that he wants sanctions on Russia to be lifted.



Dragonlady said:


> The investigations he asked for had nothing to do with corruption in the Ukraine, or US security interests.  "Crowdstrike" is a Russian propaganda narrative pushed by Putin.  Why is the US President pushing Russian progaganda, and trying to undermine US security agencies?



You do know that Ukraine admitted to meddling in US elections, do ya? 



Dragonlady said:


> Maria Yovanovish was slandered, smeared and recalled precisely because she was successfully fighting corruption in the Ukraine, so it's clear that Trump has no interest in fighting corruption.  Then there's the reality that Trump gave aid to the Ukraine freely in 2017 and 2018, but now that corruption is being cleaned up, he's pushing corrupt actions on the Ukrainians in order to aid his re-election campaign, and to help Russia.
> 
> How is any of this legal?  Or right?  How is any of this not an abuse of power?



Provide one proof of smear on Marie Yovanovich during her tenure as US Ambassador in Ukraine.

Corruption in Ukraine was not cleaned during her tenure in Ukraine, so saying that she helped fighting corruption, without providing any evidence of it doesn't make sense. If corruption has been cleaned up, would people vote for the new president that platform was on eliminating corruption? She was recalled shortly after new president was elected.

In other words, she did nothing there. She supported previous president. She was against new president. She was Hillary supporter. All that points that she was part of the corruption problem in Ukraine, rather than solution, all while she was claiming she fight it.


----------



## flack

Faun said:


> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is his political opponent, and how did Trump conclude he was?  Nobody knows who his opponent is going to be.
> 
> Because honest people (which Democrats are not) need to provide some kind of evidence of wrongdoing, not just because it looks so bad.  It's clear why drug head was hired for a multi-million dollar paying job, but again, no evidence of what was provided in exchange for giving him that gravy job.
> 
> 
> 
> Both Biden and Trump are running for the same office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Right now Biden is running to be the democrat nominee. Once he wins that race he will then be running against Trump for president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, he need not win the Democrats' nomination to run in the general election.
> 
> Even worse for your position... if it were allowed to solicit foreign nationals for help to eliminate presidential hopefuls prior to the primaries under the fallacious excuse they're not political rivals of an incumbent president running for re-election, that would allow a president to violate campaign laws to eliminate every single candidate from the opposing party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right. He doesn't. However he is ,as of now, running for the nomination for the democrat party. He would have to declare a run as an independent for your theory to hold up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is his political opponent, and how did Trump conclude he was?  Nobody knows who his opponent is going to be.
> 
> Because honest people (which Democrats are not) need to provide some kind of evidence of wrongdoing, not just because it looks so bad.  It's clear why drug head was hired for a multi-million dollar paying job, but again, no evidence of what was provided in exchange for giving him that gravy job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both Biden and Trump are running for the same office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Right now Biden is running to be the democrat nominee. Once he wins that race he will then be running against Trump for president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, he need not win the Democrats' nomination to run in the general election.
> 
> Even worse for your position... if it were allowed to solicit foreign nationals for help to eliminate presidential hopefuls prior to the primaries under the fallacious excuse they're not political rivals of an incumbent president running for re-election, that would allow a president to violate campaign laws to eliminate every single candidate from the opposing party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right. He doesn't. However he is ,as of now, running for the nomination for the democrat party. He would have to declare a run as an independent for your theory to hold up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's running for president....
> 
> Joe Biden for President: Official Campaign Website  |  Join Our Campaign
> 
> ... the same office as Trump. That makes him a rival.
Click to expand...

If he doesn't get the nomination, which he won't, then that means nothing unless he goes third party. You continue to want to leave out a step. Typical libtard.


----------



## The Purge

*Nunes Invokes The “Minority Witness Rule”*

In an stunning development, Ranking Member Devin Nunes invokes an obscure House rule that appears to allow Republicans to schedule a special hearing and call any witness.

The “Minority Witness Rule” states:

When a House committee or subcommittee holds a hearing, the minority party members of the panel have the right to call witnesses of their choosing to testify on at least one day of that hearing.

Read Nunes’ letter HERE

(Excerpt) Read more at butasforme.com ...

OH SCHITT!!!!!!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

flack said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both Biden and Trump are running for the same office.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Right now Biden is running to be the democrat nominee. Once he wins that race he will then be running against Trump for president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, he need not win the Democrats' nomination to run in the general election.
> 
> Even worse for your position... if it were allowed to solicit foreign nationals for help to eliminate presidential hopefuls prior to the primaries under the fallacious excuse they're not political rivals of an incumbent president running for re-election, that would allow a president to violate campaign laws to eliminate every single candidate from the opposing party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right. He doesn't. However he is ,as of now, running for the nomination for the democrat party. He would have to declare a run as an independent for your theory to hold up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both Biden and Trump are running for the same office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Right now Biden is running to be the democrat nominee. Once he wins that race he will then be running against Trump for president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, he need not win the Democrats' nomination to run in the general election.
> 
> Even worse for your position... if it were allowed to solicit foreign nationals for help to eliminate presidential hopefuls prior to the primaries under the fallacious excuse they're not political rivals of an incumbent president running for re-election, that would allow a president to violate campaign laws to eliminate every single candidate from the opposing party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right. He doesn't. However he is ,as of now, running for the nomination for the democrat party. He would have to declare a run as an independent for your theory to hold up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's running for president....
> 
> Joe Biden for President: Official Campaign Website  |  Join Our Campaign
> 
> ... the same office as Trump. That makes him a rival.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he doesn't get the nomination, which he won't, then that means nothing unless he goes third party. You continue to want to leave out a step. Typical libtard.
Click to expand...

Tell Giuliani and trump that, ya moron.


----------



## Rambunctious

RDD_1210 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fiona Hill is more of an American than any of the traitors who continue to defend Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> So creating a deep state and hold over state dept. personnel undermining a president is the American way?...Okay we get it.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally Fake news. Stop lying, traitor.
Click to expand...

Between us two.....You are the anti American...You call me a traitor when its you that are a globalist open border anti capitalist?....that's rich....Buuuuaaaahahahahahaha...


----------



## Faun

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even Biden?  He only wants to outsource that?  We have a Justice Dept and investigative agencies, but The Only One wants Ukraine to announce an investigation.  That's fucked-up, comrade.
> 
> 
> 
> nope, trump is doing the state's business, unlike the congressional house.  They are the one's with the actual quid pro quo going on right now.  I want the government business being done, not their infectious fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the state's business to investigate Biden, if there is evidence of wrongdoing.  You just said Trump isn't investigating anyone.  Your silly deflection to Congress is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, it's the DOJ's business to investigate biden, and they are.  Not trump.  you should learn your agencies better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a pity Trump went to a foreign national to get help for an investigation into Biden rather than go to his own DoJ. He wouldn't be getting impeached if he had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there's no dirt on the Biden's, then what are you guys so worried about? Let Hunter testify.
Click to expand...

I couldn't care less about Biden. Investigate him for all I care.

But Trump is still not legally allowed to solicit a foreign national to do it for him.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RDD_1210 said:


> Fiona Hill is more of an American than any of the traitors who continue to defend Trump.



Oh please.  If her testimony was more sided toward Trump, you'd be calling her a fascist bitch.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Ame®icano said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Government business is being done - note all of the breaks for votes during the process.  Unlike Trump, who can only obsess about one thing at a time, Pelosi is able to walk, talk, and chew gum, at the same time.  Women, by nature, are better able to multi-task than men, because we have to.  Especially working women who are accustomed to balancing work obligations, managing family life and schedules, as well as meals laundry, etc., and social obligations, all while being perfectly groomed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multitasking is doing multiple things at the same time. What you listed above is something that pretty much anyone is capable of doing, so you completely missed it.
> 
> Second, I really doubt that people like you should be allowed to vote.
> 
> And to have kids.
Click to expand...


She doesn't vote here.  She's Canadian.


----------



## Rambunctious

Faun said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope, trump is doing the state's business, unlike the congressional house.  They are the one's with the actual quid pro quo going on right now.  I want the government business being done, not their infectious fantasies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the state's business to investigate Biden, if there is evidence of wrongdoing.  You just said Trump isn't investigating anyone.  Your silly deflection to Congress is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, it's the DOJ's business to investigate biden, and they are.  Not trump.  you should learn your agencies better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a pity Trump went to a foreign national to get help for an investigation into Biden rather than go to his own DoJ. He wouldn't be getting impeached if he had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there's no dirt on the Biden's, then what are you guys so worried about? Let Hunter testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't care less about Biden. Investigate him for all I care.
> 
> But Trump is still not legally allowed to solicit a foreign national to do it for him.
Click to expand...

I want my president to uncover and investigate corruption in other nations before he sends my tax dollars to them...what is it that you find troubling about that?....


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Daryl Hunt said:


> The first step is to get a President that has ll the power. He loads the Supreme Court to vote only his way (isn't working out too well). Then he destroys or totally controls Congress (seems to be on track). Then he loads Congress where he controls over 60% of both houses and has full control. Welcome to Fascism or Socialism depending who is president at the time. The Republic is gone. With a President controlling 66% of Congress he can get the Constitution changed to whatever he wishes. Right now, the only thing standing in the way is the Constitution of the United States and the Supreme Court.



Well why do you suppose the Democrat party is now the anti-white party?


----------



## mudwhistle

OldLady said:


> The takeaways from Sondland's testimony yesterday were:
> The accusations against the Bidens are NOT CREDIBLE
> The disinformation campaign against Yavanovich was NOT CREDIBLE
> Sondland 100% objects to the withholding of military aid to Ukraine (as does every other witness who has been on so far)
> 
> This makes our President look STUPID.  He believes conspiracy theories and nurses his grudges (even if the Ukrainians DID support Hillary in 2016, why is he still sulking about that now?)  Does everyone who supported Hillary deserve investigations by the government?  Apparently so, according to Trump and his supporters.
> 
> The entire underpinning of Trump's "favor" is bullshit.  So should I be embarrassed that our President is into illegal arm twisting with foreign leaders, or embarrassed that he's dumber than a rock?


This is a perfect example of selective hearing from a person who has an axe to grind.

The only thing I heard from the testimony was that these people are presuming something that doesn't exist.....and that is supposedly grounds for impeachment of the president.


----------



## flack

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Right now Biden is running to be the democrat nominee. Once he wins that race he will then be running against Trump for president.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, he need not win the Democrats' nomination to run in the general election.
> 
> Even worse for your position... if it were allowed to solicit foreign nationals for help to eliminate presidential hopefuls prior to the primaries under the fallacious excuse they're not political rivals of an incumbent president running for re-election, that would allow a president to violate campaign laws to eliminate every single candidate from the opposing party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right. He doesn't. However he is ,as of now, running for the nomination for the democrat party. He would have to declare a run as an independent for your theory to hold up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Right now Biden is running to be the democrat nominee. Once he wins that race he will then be running against Trump for president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, he need not win the Democrats' nomination to run in the general election.
> 
> Even worse for your position... if it were allowed to solicit foreign nationals for help to eliminate presidential hopefuls prior to the primaries under the fallacious excuse they're not political rivals of an incumbent president running for re-election, that would allow a president to violate campaign laws to eliminate every single candidate from the opposing party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right. He doesn't. However he is ,as of now, running for the nomination for the democrat party. He would have to declare a run as an independent for your theory to hold up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's running for president....
> 
> Joe Biden for President: Official Campaign Website  |  Join Our Campaign
> 
> ... the same office as Trump. That makes him a rival.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he doesn't get the nomination, which he won't, then that means nothing unless he goes third party. You continue to want to leave out a step. Typical libtard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell Giuliani and trump that, ya moron.
Click to expand...

You won't believe me but this Biden deal is only the tip of the iceberg. I promise by next June you libtards are going to be crying in your beer as all your heroes are going to jail. This clown show is an attempt to cover for what is really coming. The only way they can save their asses is to get Trump out of office. Got news for you it ain't going to happen.


----------



## Nostra

Is it almost time for Story Time With Adumb?  I like how Schifferbrains wraps up each day's debacle, er....hearing.......with a Fairy Tale.

Since today may be the last debacle, er.....hearing...........I expect a hum-dinger from ol Adumb.


----------



## Lysistrata

Billiejeens said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will concur with you that you are not the least informed.
> That honor lies with the creepi one.
> 
> You have heard the phrase - actions are more important than words;  I would think.
> Is that a sentiment that you would agree with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would ask?
> 
> I want more information about the orange whore's ties to the Russians, who, by the way, are not our allies. There's a history there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Focus -
> An honest person would focus on the actions.
> They also would not use terms like "orange whore" if they wanted to be taken seriously.
> 
> You remember who did think Russia was our ally?
> The last previous President and at least one of his SOS.
Click to expand...


Who else does one show the appropriate disdain for the worst piece of shit to sit in the Oval Office in my whole lifetime? Someone who has shown time again that he intends to do as much damage to the United States as possible. Obama never thought that Russia was our ally that could be trusted. 

I am focusing on his actions and those of his henchmen.


----------



## OldLady

mudwhistle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The takeaways from Sondland's testimony yesterday were:
> The accusations against the Bidens are NOT CREDIBLE
> The disinformation campaign against Yavanovich was NOT CREDIBLE
> Sondland 100% objects to the withholding of military aid to Ukraine (as does every other witness who has been on so far)
> 
> This makes our President look STUPID.  He believes conspiracy theories and nurses his grudges (even if the Ukrainians DID support Hillary in 2016, why is he still sulking about that now?)  Does everyone who supported Hillary deserve investigations by the government?  Apparently so, according to Trump and his supporters.
> 
> The entire underpinning of Trump's "favor" is bullshit.  So should I be embarrassed that our President is into illegal arm twisting with foreign leaders, or embarrassed that he's dumber than a rock?
> 
> 
> 
> This is a perfect example of selective hearing from a person who has an axe to grind.
> 
> The only thing I heard from the testimony was that these people are presuming something that doesn't exist.....and that is supposedly grounds for impeachment of the president.
Click to expand...

I heard that, too.  I was thinking of new stuff; to me it was more noteworthy than the same thing that has been brought up over and over and over both in the press and at the hearings.


----------



## Ame®icano

Dragonlady said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is one of those.
> 
> 
> 
> it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just heard on NBC. The FBI is going to interview the whistleblowner..lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because it's illegal to file false charges.   They should send him the bill for all this and add our time, pain, and suffering to the millions who has to watch this farce and had our normal TV interupted.  And they complain about waterboarding ..... oy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They should determine if he had a legitimate need to know about the call, which was classified at the time. If not, the people he spoke to could be in a world of hurt.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The call was *NOT CLASSIFIED* at the time.  That's why it was unusual to place it on the super secret classified hard drive.  Why would you place an unclassified call on the super classified server?
> 
> Trump released the Call Memo himself thinking he could gaslight people into believing there was no extortion, and muddying the waters with Crowdstrike and the Bidens, but witness after witness is utterly destroying both lines of defence.
Click to expand...


More you post, more prove there is that you know nothing. Dumb as a rock.

ALL presidential phone calls are classified by default. 

According to Presidential Record Act, president's records are public property. The public do have access to records through the FOIA five years after the end of the Administration, and in specific cases for up to twelve years, unless president de-classifies the himself. 

What you call "call-memo" is actually transcript done by multiple people who are listening the conversation and taking notes. At the end of the call, notes get compared and if there is discrepancy, they got consolidated and approved by supervisor. 

Moving records to separate server was necessary due to leaks of presidential calls to the public.


----------



## OldLady

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fiona Hill is more of an American than any of the traitors who continue to defend Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  If her testimony was more sided toward Trump, you'd be calling her a fascist bitch.
Click to expand...

You didn't hear her sympathetic understanding of why Pres Trump is so pissed off at Ukraine.


----------



## theHawk

NotYourBody said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Pelosi sure needs to do something. Those testimonies this morning sure as hell didn't advance the Democrat's narrative about "quid pro quo."
> 
> 
> 
> The Republicans should have shelled out for a better lawyer. Their guy looks like a weasel and sounds like he has trouble grasping the facts with all his stuttering and stammering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No problem. Just wait until Nunes and Jim Jordan tears those "witnesses" a new asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mooooooooo. It's what I think of every time Nunes opens his mouth. He's obsessed with a fake cow.
> 
> And Gym Jordan is disqualified from being a decent member of the human race due to his passive acceptance of sexual abuse of underage boys.
> 
> Second man accuses Rep. Jim Jordan of ignoring OSU abuse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughable.  If he would had called out that faggot doctor he would had been labeled a homophobic bigot by you assclowns.
> He had no direct proof of what was going on.  Not to mention those involved were all grown men in college, not children.  What was stopping those grown men from punching the faggot perv doctor in the face or filing a police report?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't read the link.
> 
> Second man accuses Rep. Jim Jordan of ignoring OSU abuse
> 
> _The lawsuit was filed by 43 survivors against Ohio State, claiming the university's “ingrained culture of institutional indifference” enabled Strauss to sexually abuse former students and athletes from a half-dozen other sports.
> 
> It cites instances of Strauss “drugging and raping athletes”* and said Strauss preyed on underage boys who participated in athletic events on the campus.*_
> 
> Oh, and Gym Jordan knew all about the abuse. Gym fails at humanity.
Click to expand...


Uh huh, Jordan “knew” about the abuse, because you just know he did.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

theHawk said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love how Pelousy is scheduling votes immediately after the Dimwingers bore America to death with their lawyer asking witnesses about their feelings, impressions, and opinions.
> 
> I guess they hope America tunes out before the Republicans destroy the latest bullshit "witnesses".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Pelosi sure needs to do something. Those testimonies this morning sure as hell didn't advance the Democrat's narrative about "quid pro quo."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Republicans should have shelled out for a better lawyer. Their guy looks like a weasel and sounds like he has trouble grasping the facts with all his stuttering and stammering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No problem. Just wait until Nunes and Jim Jordan tears those "witnesses" a new asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mooooooooo. It's what I think of every time Nunes opens his mouth. He's obsessed with a fake cow.
> 
> And Gym Jordan is disqualified from being a decent member of the human race due to his passive acceptance of sexual abuse of underage boys.
> 
> Second man accuses Rep. Jim Jordan of ignoring OSU abuse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughable.  If he would had called out that faggot doctor he would had been labeled a homophobic bigot by you assclowns.
> He had no direct proof of what was going on.  Not to mention those involved were all grown men in college, not children.  What was stopping those grown men from punching the faggot perv doctor in the face or filing a police report?
Click to expand...


It's amazing how many people come out of the woodwork when they smell lawsuit money.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the state's business to investigate Biden, if there is evidence of wrongdoing.  You just said Trump isn't investigating anyone.  Your silly deflection to Congress is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> actually, it's the DOJ's business to investigate biden, and they are.  Not trump.  you should learn your agencies better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a pity Trump went to a foreign national to get help for an investigation into Biden rather than go to his own DoJ. He wouldn't be getting impeached if he had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there's no dirt on the Biden's, then what are you guys so worried about? Let Hunter testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't care less about Biden. Investigate him for all I care.
> 
> But Trump is still not legally allowed to solicit a foreign national to do it for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want my president to uncover and investigate corruption in other nations before he sends my tax dollars to them...what is it that you find troubling about that?....
Click to expand...


Trump's bagman.


----------



## Rambunctious

joaquinmiller said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, it's the DOJ's business to investigate biden, and they are.  Not trump.  you should learn your agencies better.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pity Trump went to a foreign national to get help for an investigation into Biden rather than go to his own DoJ. He wouldn't be getting impeached if he had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there's no dirt on the Biden's, then what are you guys so worried about? Let Hunter testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't care less about Biden. Investigate him for all I care.
> 
> But Trump is still not legally allowed to solicit a foreign national to do it for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want my president to uncover and investigate corruption in other nations before he sends my tax dollars to them...what is it that you find troubling about that?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's bagman.
Click to expand...

Its your tax dollars too pal.....do some research on just how much money we send to other nations annually...and then look into the status of those dollars afterwards...Trump is tired of American foreign aid being ripped off no matter how many dems are profiting from it.....


----------



## ColonelAngus

Isn’t it interesting that every single Democrat says Trump should be thrown out of office or we are all going to die and every single Republican says Trump is the greatest POTUS of all time?

Can we see that this is all just political theater?  It’s not an inquiry.  It’s BULLSHIT.

WE ARE SHEEP BEING FUCKED OVER BY THE RULING CLASS.

WAKE UP!


----------



## mudwhistle

OldLady said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The takeaways from Sondland's testimony yesterday were:
> The accusations against the Bidens are NOT CREDIBLE
> The disinformation campaign against Yavanovich was NOT CREDIBLE
> Sondland 100% objects to the withholding of military aid to Ukraine (as does every other witness who has been on so far)
> 
> This makes our President look STUPID.  He believes conspiracy theories and nurses his grudges (even if the Ukrainians DID support Hillary in 2016, why is he still sulking about that now?)  Does everyone who supported Hillary deserve investigations by the government?  Apparently so, according to Trump and his supporters.
> 
> The entire underpinning of Trump's "favor" is bullshit.  So should I be embarrassed that our President is into illegal arm twisting with foreign leaders, or embarrassed that he's dumber than a rock?
> 
> 
> 
> This is a perfect example of selective hearing from a person who has an axe to grind.
> 
> The only thing I heard from the testimony was that these people are presuming something that doesn't exist.....and that is supposedly grounds for impeachment of the president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard that, too.  I was thinking of new stuff; to me it was more noteworthy than the same thing that has been brought up over and over and over both in the press and at the hearings.
Click to expand...

You do know that this hearing is a smokescreen set up by Hillary and the Democrats to lessen the impact of the release of the IG report and the coming indictments of FBI and DoJ officials who have committed crimes, right?


----------



## joaquinmiller

flack said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both Biden and Trump are running for the same office.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Right now Biden is running to be the democrat nominee. Once he wins that race he will then be running against Trump for president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, he need not win the Democrats' nomination to run in the general election.
> 
> Even worse for your position... if it were allowed to solicit foreign nationals for help to eliminate presidential hopefuls prior to the primaries under the fallacious excuse they're not political rivals of an incumbent president running for re-election, that would allow a president to violate campaign laws to eliminate every single candidate from the opposing party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right. He doesn't. However he is ,as of now, running for the nomination for the democrat party. He would have to declare a run as an independent for your theory to hold up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both Biden and Trump are running for the same office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Right now Biden is running to be the democrat nominee. Once he wins that race he will then be running against Trump for president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, he need not win the Democrats' nomination to run in the general election.
> 
> Even worse for your position... if it were allowed to solicit foreign nationals for help to eliminate presidential hopefuls prior to the primaries under the fallacious excuse they're not political rivals of an incumbent president running for re-election, that would allow a president to violate campaign laws to eliminate every single candidate from the opposing party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right. He doesn't. However he is ,as of now, running for the nomination for the democrat party. He would have to declare a run as an independent for your theory to hold up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's running for president....
> 
> Joe Biden for President: Official Campaign Website  |  Join Our Campaign
> 
> ... the same office as Trump. That makes him a rival.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he doesn't get the nomination, which he won't, then that means nothing unless he goes third party. You continue to want to leave out a step. Typical libtard.
Click to expand...


Biden announced his campaign in April, and he was leading in the polls when the Crime Family was trying to shake down the Ukraine president.  There wasn't time to leave out a step.  Maybe if Trump had scheduled his call with Zelensky sometime next year, after the DNC Convention, you'd have a point.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Rambunctious said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pity Trump went to a foreign national to get help for an investigation into Biden rather than go to his own DoJ. He wouldn't be getting impeached if he had.
> 
> 
> 
> If there's no dirt on the Biden's, then what are you guys so worried about? Let Hunter testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't care less about Biden. Investigate him for all I care.
> 
> But Trump is still not legally allowed to solicit a foreign national to do it for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want my president to uncover and investigate corruption in other nations before he sends my tax dollars to them...what is it that you find troubling about that?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's bagman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its your tax dollars too pal.....do some research on just how much money we send to other nations annually...and then look into the status of those dollars afterwards...Trump is tired of American foreign aid being ripped off no matter how many dems are profiting from it.....
Click to expand...


He didn't reduce the aid - he just tried to get a personal benefit from it.   Oh, what a savings!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Rye Catcher said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't investigating anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even Biden?  He only wants to outsource that?  We have a Justice Dept and investigative agencies, but The Only One wants Ukraine to announce an investigation.  That's fucked-up, comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope, trump is doing the state's business, unlike the congressional house.  They are the one's with the actual quid pro quo going on right now.  I want the government business being done, not their infectious fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government business is being done - note all of the breaks for votes during the process.  Unlike Trump, who can only obsess about one thing at a time, Pelosi is able to walk, talk, and chew gum, at the same time.  Women, by nature, are better able to multi-task than men, because we have to.  Especially working women who are accustomed to balancing work obligations, managing family life and schedules, as well as meals laundry, etc., and social obligations, all while being perfectly groomed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no need of your sexist claptrap moralizing.  What bills has Pelosi put on Trump's desk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The proper question is not what bills have gone to trump, but what bills were sent to the Senate and sat on by McConnell.
Click to expand...


You would think by now, the commiecrats would have learned that payback is a bitch.  But as we see with this farce they are proceeding with, they are too stupid to learn from past mistakes.  

Nearly 400 House bills stuck in Senate limbo


----------



## RDD_1210

Rambunctious said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fiona Hill is more of an American than any of the traitors who continue to defend Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> So creating a deep state and hold over state dept. personnel undermining a president is the American way?...Okay we get it.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally Fake news. Stop lying, traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Between us two.....You are the anti American...You call me a traitor when its you that are a globalist open border anti capitalist?....that's rich....Buuuuaaaahahahahahaha...
Click to expand...


Two in a row with your Fake News. 

Are you capable of telling the truth with anything you say? 

Americans will weed out traitors like you.


----------



## joaquinmiller

mudwhistle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The takeaways from Sondland's testimony yesterday were:
> The accusations against the Bidens are NOT CREDIBLE
> The disinformation campaign against Yavanovich was NOT CREDIBLE
> Sondland 100% objects to the withholding of military aid to Ukraine (as does every other witness who has been on so far)
> 
> This makes our President look STUPID.  He believes conspiracy theories and nurses his grudges (even if the Ukrainians DID support Hillary in 2016, why is he still sulking about that now?)  Does everyone who supported Hillary deserve investigations by the government?  Apparently so, according to Trump and his supporters.
> 
> The entire underpinning of Trump's "favor" is bullshit.  So should I be embarrassed that our President is into illegal arm twisting with foreign leaders, or embarrassed that he's dumber than a rock?
> 
> 
> 
> This is a perfect example of selective hearing from a person who has an axe to grind.
> 
> The only thing I heard from the testimony was that these people are presuming something that doesn't exist.....and that is supposedly grounds for impeachment of the president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard that, too.  I was thinking of new stuff; to me it was more noteworthy than the same thing that has been brought up over and over and over both in the press and at the hearings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that this hearing is a smokescreen set up by Hillary and the Democrats to lessen the impact of the release of the IG report and the coming indictments of FBI and DoJ officials who have committed crimes, right?
Click to expand...


No one outside the bucket on your head knows that.


----------



## RDD_1210

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fiona Hill is more of an American than any of the traitors who continue to defend Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  If her testimony was more sided toward Trump, you'd be calling her a fascist bitch.
Click to expand...


But it's not. She's told us the truth. Just like everyone else who has testified.

And you can't handle it. 

Traitor.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RDD_1210 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fiona Hill is more of an American than any of the traitors who continue to defend Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  If her testimony was more sided toward Trump, you'd be calling her a fascist bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's not. She's told us the truth. Just like everyone else who has testified.
> 
> And you can't handle it.
> 
> Traitor.
Click to expand...


Yes, we've heard the truth repeatedly.  No quid pro quo ordered by Trump.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even Biden?  He only wants to outsource that?  We have a Justice Dept and investigative agencies, but The Only One wants Ukraine to announce an investigation.  That's fucked-up, comrade.
> 
> 
> 
> nope, trump is doing the state's business, unlike the congressional house.  They are the one's with the actual quid pro quo going on right now.  I want the government business being done, not their infectious fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government business is being done - note all of the breaks for votes during the process.  Unlike Trump, who can only obsess about one thing at a time, Pelosi is able to walk, talk, and chew gum, at the same time.  Women, by nature, are better able to multi-task than men, because we have to.  Especially working women who are accustomed to balancing work obligations, managing family life and schedules, as well as meals laundry, etc., and social obligations, all while being perfectly groomed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no need of your sexist claptrap moralizing.  What bills has Pelosi put on Trump's desk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The proper question is not what bills have gone to trump, but what bills were sent to the Senate and sat on by McConnell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would think by now, the commiecrats would have learned that payback is a bitch.  But as we see with this farce they are proceeding with, they are too stupid to learn from past mistakes.
> 
> Nearly 400 House bills stuck in Senate limbo
Click to expand...


Those bills were stuck there before impeachment inquiry.  What the fuck is the House able to do about the bills Moscow Mitch is sitting on?


----------



## the other mike

Schiff's gonna break his gavel next time Rep Jordan speaks.


----------



## OldLady

mudwhistle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The takeaways from Sondland's testimony yesterday were:
> The accusations against the Bidens are NOT CREDIBLE
> The disinformation campaign against Yavanovich was NOT CREDIBLE
> Sondland 100% objects to the withholding of military aid to Ukraine (as does every other witness who has been on so far)
> 
> This makes our President look STUPID.  He believes conspiracy theories and nurses his grudges (even if the Ukrainians DID support Hillary in 2016, why is he still sulking about that now?)  Does everyone who supported Hillary deserve investigations by the government?  Apparently so, according to Trump and his supporters.
> 
> The entire underpinning of Trump's "favor" is bullshit.  So should I be embarrassed that our President is into illegal arm twisting with foreign leaders, or embarrassed that he's dumber than a rock?
> 
> 
> 
> This is a perfect example of selective hearing from a person who has an axe to grind.
> 
> The only thing I heard from the testimony was that these people are presuming something that doesn't exist.....and that is supposedly grounds for impeachment of the president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard that, too.  I was thinking of new stuff; to me it was more noteworthy than the same thing that has been brought up over and over and over both in the press and at the hearings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that this hearing is a smokescreen set up by Hillary and the Democrats to lessen the impact of the release of the IG report and the coming indictments of FBI and DoJ officials who have committed crimes, right?
Click to expand...

That's rich.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fiona Hill is more of an American than any of the traitors who continue to defend Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  If her testimony was more sided toward Trump, you'd be calling her a fascist bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's not. She's told us the truth. Just like everyone else who has testified.
> 
> And you can't handle it.
> 
> Traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we've heard the truth repeatedly.  No quid pro quo ordered by Trump.
Click to expand...


Sondland testified there was a quid pro quo, and that everyone knew about it.  He even named names.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

joaquinmiller said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope, trump is doing the state's business, unlike the congressional house.  They are the one's with the actual quid pro quo going on right now.  I want the government business being done, not their infectious fantasies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Government business is being done - note all of the breaks for votes during the process.  Unlike Trump, who can only obsess about one thing at a time, Pelosi is able to walk, talk, and chew gum, at the same time.  Women, by nature, are better able to multi-task than men, because we have to.  Especially working women who are accustomed to balancing work obligations, managing family life and schedules, as well as meals laundry, etc., and social obligations, all while being perfectly groomed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no need of your sexist claptrap moralizing.  What bills has Pelosi put on Trump's desk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The proper question is not what bills have gone to trump, but what bills were sent to the Senate and sat on by McConnell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would think by now, the commiecrats would have learned that payback is a bitch.  But as we see with this farce they are proceeding with, they are too stupid to learn from past mistakes.
> 
> Nearly 400 House bills stuck in Senate limbo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those bills were stuck there before impeachment inquiry.  What the fuck is the House able to do about the bills Moscow Mitch is sitting on?
Click to expand...


If you bothered to open up the link, it's an article about what took place when the Democrats controlled the Senate.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

joaquinmiller said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fiona Hill is more of an American than any of the traitors who continue to defend Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  If her testimony was more sided toward Trump, you'd be calling her a fascist bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's not. She's told us the truth. Just like everyone else who has testified.
> 
> And you can't handle it.
> 
> Traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we've heard the truth repeatedly.  No quid pro quo ordered by Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sondland testified there was a quid pro quo, and that everyone knew about it.  He even named names.
Click to expand...


Yes, a "presumed" quid pro quo.  He also testified that Trump never ordered one, and in fact when questioned, Trump ordered no quid pro quo.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Angelo said:


> Schiff's gonna break his gavel next time Rep Jordan speaks.



Wishful thinking.  Jordan sure is a smarmy little cocksucker.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Ray From Cleveland said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fiona Hill is more of an American than any of the traitors who continue to defend Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  If her testimony was more sided toward Trump, you'd be calling her a fascist bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's not. She's told us the truth. Just like everyone else who has testified.
> 
> And you can't handle it.
> 
> Traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we've heard the truth repeatedly.  No quid pro quo ordered by Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sondland testified there was a quid pro quo, and that everyone knew about it.  He even named names.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, a "presumed" quid pro quo.  He also testified that Trump never ordered one, and in fact when questioned, Trump ordered no quid pro quo.
Click to expand...


Trump said, "Talk to Rudy."  But, of course, Trump has blocked Rudy from testifying.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So, the president and vice president co-opted foreign policy and taxpayer money for their personal, political gain.
> 
> This is a fact.
> 
> You cultists can either decide if you care, or if you don't. Those are your options.



Whoa!  There it is, again.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump wanted dirt on his political opponent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is his political opponent, and how did Trump conclude he was?  Nobody knows who his opponent is going to be.
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> About Joe Biden, why doesn't Trump demand his justice department open an investigation into Joe & Hunter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because honest people (which Democrats are not) need to provide some kind of evidence of wrongdoing, not just because it looks so bad.  It's clear why drug head was hired for a multi-million dollar paying job, but again, no evidence of what was provided in exchange for giving him that gravy job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both Biden and Trump are running for the same office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, them and some two dozen others.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

So?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

joaquinmiller said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  If her testimony was more sided toward Trump, you'd be calling her a fascist bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's not. She's told us the truth. Just like everyone else who has testified.
> 
> And you can't handle it.
> 
> Traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we've heard the truth repeatedly.  No quid pro quo ordered by Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sondland testified there was a quid pro quo, and that everyone knew about it.  He even named names.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, a "presumed" quid pro quo.  He also testified that Trump never ordered one, and in fact when questioned, Trump ordered no quid pro quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump said, "Talk to Rudy."  But, of course, Trump has blocked Rudy from testifying.
Click to expand...


And Rudy didn't say anything about a quid pro quo either.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Now it’s just political grandstanding. These assholes aren’t even asking questions.

They are giving speeches.

Dimms say Trump should be in jail.  Pubs say he did nothing wrong.

Isn’t it interesting that OBAMA AND THE DIMMS DIDNT GIVE UKRAINE ANY AID FOR 8 YEARS!

Fucking hypocrites


----------



## joaquinmiller

Ray From Cleveland said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it's not. She's told us the truth. Just like everyone else who has testified.
> 
> And you can't handle it.
> 
> Traitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we've heard the truth repeatedly.  No quid pro quo ordered by Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sondland testified there was a quid pro quo, and that everyone knew about it.  He even named names.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, a "presumed" quid pro quo.  He also testified that Trump never ordered one, and in fact when questioned, Trump ordered no quid pro quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump said, "Talk to Rudy."  But, of course, Trump has blocked Rudy from testifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Rudy didn't say anything about a quid pro quo either.
Click to expand...


LOL


----------



## RDD_1210

ColonelAngus said:


> Now it’s just political grandstanding. These assholes aren’t even asking questions.
> 
> They are giving speeches.
> 
> Dimms say Trump should be in jail.  Pubs say he did nothing wrong.
> 
> Isn’t it interesting that OBAMA AND THE DIMMS DIDNT GIVE UKRAINE ANY AID FOR 8 YEARS!
> 
> Fucking hypocrites


Which political candidate did Obama ask Ukraine to investigate on his behalf?


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

WEATHER53 said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think Morrison was a Bolton guy, and that makes him NOT a deep stater, but not necessarily a Trump guy either.  Bolton isn't really gonna be a help either way, and he's certainly no champion of truth.  Rather, he's a an ideologue.  He shares Trump's nationalistic views, but he's not pro-Russia, and he certainly doesn't share Trump's aim of appeasing the Sunnis for money.  Bolton folks are more a ticking time bomb that when it goes off will indiscriminately kill any innocents who happen to be nearby the "evildoers."  lol
> 
> Volker was more a republican careerist.  He lost his slot when Obama got elected.  I have no idea why.  Generally Dept of State guys just float along.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see how any president can serve if everyone around him is dedicated to his downfall
> 
> America is coming apart at the seams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's more that not everyone in his admin is wiling to commit perjury or lie to congress under oath and go to the pokey for him.  They either quit or flip.  And it's not like this was unexpected.  He's trying to run the country like he did his casino building biz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and he was voted in to do so.  so suck it up.  63 million said fk you all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you think those people elected him to bankrupt the country, like he did his casinos?
> 
> "Trump has filed for business bankruptcy four times: the Trump Taj Mahal in 1991, Trump Plaza Hotel in 1992, Trump Hotels and Casinos Resorts in 2004 and Trump Entertainment Resorts in 2009. Each time, the bankruptcy was a Chapter 11 filing."""
> Examining Donald Trump’s Chapter 11 Bankruptcies | ABI
> 
> And just so you know, 65,853,625 said fuck YOU to DONALD.
> Presidential Election Results
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4/5 bankruptcies  out  of 500 ventures, Fact.
Click to expand...


Sorry, but selling a license to someone to use your name on a building is not a venture.  Not a business.  No employees.  Just a deal on paper.
FACT.


----------



## Nostra

joaquinmiller said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope, trump is doing the state's business, unlike the congressional house.  They are the one's with the actual quid pro quo going on right now.  I want the government business being done, not their infectious fantasies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Government business is being done - note all of the breaks for votes during the process.  Unlike Trump, who can only obsess about one thing at a time, Pelosi is able to walk, talk, and chew gum, at the same time.  Women, by nature, are better able to multi-task than men, because we have to.  Especially working women who are accustomed to balancing work obligations, managing family life and schedules, as well as meals laundry, etc., and social obligations, all while being perfectly groomed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no need of your sexist claptrap moralizing.  What bills has Pelosi put on Trump's desk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The proper question is not what bills have gone to trump, but what bills were sent to the Senate and sat on by McConnell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would think by now, the commiecrats would have learned that payback is a bitch.  But as we see with this farce they are proceeding with, they are too stupid to learn from past mistakes.
> 
> Nearly 400 House bills stuck in Senate limbo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those bills were stuck there before impeachment inquiry.  What the fuck is the House able to do about the bills Moscow Mitch is sitting on?
Click to expand...

Nothing.  Zip. Zero. Nada.

Elections have consequences.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

RDD_1210 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it’s just political grandstanding. These assholes aren’t even asking questions.
> 
> They are giving speeches.
> 
> Dimms say Trump should be in jail.  Pubs say he did nothing wrong.
> 
> Isn’t it interesting that OBAMA AND THE DIMMS DIDNT GIVE UKRAINE ANY AID FOR 8 YEARS!
> 
> Fucking hypocrites
> 
> 
> 
> Which political candidate did Obama ask Ukraine to investigate on his behalf?
Click to expand...

If it weren't for false equivalencies, these Trumpies wouldn't be able to post at all.


----------



## ColonelAngus

They keep talking about Trump delaying the military aid to Ukraine jeopardizing the country.

Did Obama give them anything when Crimea was annexed?

Nope!

Fucking hypocrites.  It’s sick.  Obama was sucking Putin’s cock so he didn’t give Ukraine any aid.

Dimms are such bastards.


----------



## Billiejeens

Lysistrata said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will concur with you that you are not the least informed.
> That honor lies with the creepi one.
> 
> You have heard the phrase - actions are more important than words;  I would think.
> Is that a sentiment that you would agree with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would ask?
> 
> I want more information about the orange whore's ties to the Russians, who, by the way, are not our allies. There's a history there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Focus -
> An honest person would focus on the actions.
> They also would not use terms like "orange whore" if they wanted to be taken seriously.
> 
> You remember who did think Russia was our ally?
> The last previous President and at least one of his SOS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who else does one show the appropriate disdain for the worst piece of shit to sit in the Oval Office in my whole lifetime? Someone who has shown time again that he intends to do as much damage to the United States as possible. Obama never thought that Russia was our ally that could be trusted.
> 
> I am focusing on his actions and those of his henchmen.
Click to expand...



Woefully uninformed.


----------



## OKTexas

mamooth said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking: Dem congressman from Oregon organizes witness intimidation and boycotts of Ambassador Sondland's family hotel business. The left are sending his wife threatening emails, harassing's them on yelp, and picketing their hotels in an attempt to intimidate Sondland into bashing Trump. Shocker /sarcasm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what conspiracy website told you to parrot that? After all, everyone knows you don't have the brains to come up with your own talking points.
> 
> Anways, nice attempt at deflection from what violent thugs you all are. There's a reason the Lt. Col. and his family to go into protective custody. And you love that. You want every witness against Trump to feel the same degree of threat.
Click to expand...





.


----------



## WEATHER53

Witnesses who never saw anything is all we need to know
Full suspension of factual reality in effect in order to mollify upset feelings.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Lefties, Let’s deal with facts:

Remember the hot mic moment with Obama sucking off Putin?

Why didn’t Obama give Ukraine any military aid during his administration. Why didn’t he help when Crimea was stolen by Putin?

Now those Dimms who wouldn’t give aid to Ukraine are crying about a delay??

They delayed for 8 fucking years.  In 2009, the Obama admin was warned that Putin was going to invade Ukraine.

You lefties are absolutely disgusting trash.  How many Ukrainians DIED BECAUSE OBAMA DIDNT GIVE AID TO UKRAINE?


----------



## WEATHER53

mudwhistle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The takeaways from Sondland's testimony yesterday were:
> The accusations against the Bidens are NOT CREDIBLE
> The disinformation campaign against Yavanovich was NOT CREDIBLE
> Sondland 100% objects to the withholding of military aid to Ukraine (as does every other witness who has been on so far)
> 
> This makes our President look STUPID.  He believes conspiracy theories and nurses his grudges (even if the Ukrainians DID support Hillary in 2016, why is he still sulking about that now?)  Does everyone who supported Hillary deserve investigations by the government?  Apparently so, according to Trump and his supporters.
> 
> The entire underpinning of Trump's "favor" is bullshit.  So should I be embarrassed that our President is into illegal arm twisting with foreign leaders, or embarrassed that he's dumber than a rock?
> 
> 
> 
> This is a perfect example of selective hearing from a person who has an axe to grind.
> 
> The only thing I heard from the testimony was that these people are presuming something that doesn't exist.....and that is supposedly grounds for impeachment of the president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard that, too.  I was thinking of new stuff; to me it was more noteworthy than the same thing that has been brought up over and over and over both in the press and at the hearings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that this hearing is a smokescreen set up by Hillary and the Democrats to lessen the impact of the release of the IG report and the coming indictments of FBI and DoJ officials who have committed crimes, right?
Click to expand...

I do think that they have desperately tried to make this such a mega issue so that it could blanket the fact charges forthcoming against them. “Don’t look at the man behind the curtain because Trump is the paramount issue” I don’t think it has worked nor will work.


----------



## Zorro!

Rye Catcher said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't investigating anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even Biden?  He only wants to outsource that?  We have a Justice Dept and investigative agencies, but The Only One wants Ukraine to announce an investigation.  That's fucked-up, comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope, trump is doing the state's business, unlike the congressional house.  They are the one's with the actual quid pro quo going on right now.  I want the government business being done, not their infectious fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government business is being done - note all of the breaks for votes during the process.  Unlike Trump, who can only obsess about one thing at a time, Pelosi is able to walk, talk, and chew gum, at the same time.  Women, by nature, are better able to multi-task than men, because we have to.  Especially working women who are accustomed to balancing work obligations, managing family life and schedules, as well as meals laundry, etc., and social obligations, all while being perfectly groomed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no need of your sexist claptrap moralizing.  What bills has Pelosi put on Trump's desk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The proper question is not what bills have gone to trump, but what bills were sent to the Senate and sat on by McConnell.
Click to expand...

The House has a duty to engage in the interactive process that produces consensus, but the have no interest in working for the American People, they are wholly committed to undoing the 2016 election that did not produce the results they desired.

The question you dodged?  What bills has the House help put on the President's desk for signature and you can't come up with ANY?  In a year?  Sad!

But today they had testimony from a guy who overheard Sondland's side of a phone call? Are you fugging kidding me?  What must they think of the American People to think this kind of nonsense is going to be accepted by anyone with a brain and a basic sense of fair-play?


----------



## mamooth

ColonelAngus said:


> Lefties, Let’s deal with facts:
> 
> Remember the hot mic moment with Obama sucking off Putin?



No. As you're an expert in sucking off Putin, why don't you tell us about it?



> Why didn’t Obama give Ukraine any military aid during his administration. Why didn’t he help when Crimea was stolen by Putin?



What does any of  that have to do with the current topic of Trump pressuring a foreign government to benefit only himself?

As deflections go, this one is particularly stupid.


----------



## WEATHER53

65-35 Trump in 2020
Thank you libtards, we could not have done it without you.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Schiff is doing his wrap up.

What an absolute cvnt.  Just unreal.  The fucking liar about RUSSIA COLLUSION,  He said he saw concrete evidence.  Liar.

He is the worst.


----------



## depotoo

ColonelAngus said:


> They keep talking about Trump delaying the military aid to Ukraine jeopardizing the country.
> 
> Did Obama give them anything when Crimea was annexed?
> 
> Nope!
> 
> Fucking hypocrites.  It’s sick.  Obama was sucking Putin’s cock so he didn’t give Ukraine any aid.
> 
> Dimms are such bastards.


Yet this Hill wrote an op-ed in 2015, don’t give them aid.  Since they didn’t, she must feel she can pull any strings she wants now.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...2e9680-abf5-11e4-ad71-7b9eba0f87d6_story.html
*How aiding the Ukrainian military could push Putin into a regional war

*
Now she is upset because weapons were not immediately approved for them.


----------



## Rambunctious

Gallup poll shows that 52% of people polled are against impeachment and Trump's job approval holds steady as his favorability among republicans grows....
I don't think this inquiry is going like the dems had planned.....


Trump Approval Holds Steady in Face of Impeachment Probe


----------



## OKTexas

HaShev said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is one of those.
> 
> 
> 
> it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just heard on NBC. The FBI is going to interview the whistleblowner..lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because it's illegal to file false charges.   They should send him the bill for all this and add our time, pain, and suffering to the millions who has to watch this farce and had our normal TV interupted.  And they complain about waterboarding ..... oy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what false charges are? I'll tell you what it isn't. False charges aren't charges levied by someone through the IG who makes an assessment as to their credibility before it's even brought to the attention of congress. The IG deemed them credible and of urgent concern.
> 
> False charges are also not charges that are fully coroborated by  multiple witnesses willing to testify under oath to the thruthfullness of them.
> 
> I'm noting one overarching fact. So far there hasn't been a single witness who has come forward, who's been willing to risk perjury charges to prove the charges false.
> 
> There hasn't been a single relavant piece of evidence presented by the administration that proves the charges false altough most of the witnesses have provided details that are easily verified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1)IG would not be allowed to bring this forward on heresay and without the third person confirmations.
> 2)You are saying the IG is corrupt
> 3)the IG could not allow this to be called a whistleblower allowing whistleblower rights when it was not a whistleblower, only the people he went to decided to recreate and form this farce that "is an illegal charge" that woukd never be allowed admissible in a court of law.=false charges.   The one bringing up false charges can argue it's Schiffs fault but is able to be brought up on filing false charges to make his case it's Schiff or another puppet master.....that's how you find out who's behind it=plea deal.
> -get the worm to squirm 101.
> 1)you file a charge on the leaker for filing false charges.
> 2)that finally allows you to question him
> 3)he squeels
> 4)Adama Schiff gets charged for not recusing himself, conflicts of interest and you get to question Adam about his Ukraine bribery
> scheme involving his military aid to Ukraine for contracts to his campaign donor =Schiff taking U.S. tax dollars through the backdoor.
Click to expand...



I've already proven the ICIG had on jurisdiction, so all their crowing about the IG is moot. He had no authority to even entertain the complaint. That said the CIA rat didn't file any charges, he leveled a complaint. It's the commies in the house that are engaging in falsehoods. They will pay at the ballot box.

.


----------



## Nostra

Nostra said:


> Is it almost time for Story Time With Adumb?  I like how Schifferbrains wraps up each day's debacle, er....hearing.......with a Fairy Tale.
> 
> Since today may be the last debacle, er.....hearing...........I expect a hum-dinger from ol Adumb.


lil Adumb was very breathless during Story Time today............I guess he thinks since he has no evidence he can convince America with his theatrics.

Moron.


----------



## OKTexas

mamooth said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry: It’s _Lt. Col. _Vindman! How did vets and enlisted people react to Lt. Col. Alexander Vindman’s ‘Don’t call me ma’am’ moment?
> 
> “Multiple combat veterans have told me they are livid at this attitude from Vindman, at his use of the uniform as a prop for the cameras, and at his obvious scheming against and insubordination towards his chain of command.”​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Multiple combat verterans" means "we just made it up"
> 
> A congressman is not part of the chain of command. Actual veterans would know this.
> 
> Army regs require wearing the uniform in such situations. Actual veterans would know this.
> 
> The UCMJ requires that veterans not go along with lawbreaking. Actual veterans would know this.
> 
> So, you fell for another dumb scam, like you always do. As that scam enabled you to spit more on actual veterans, the emotional lure for you was irresistible.
Click to expand...



Wow, thanks for making it clear that you are NOT a veteran. LMAO

.


----------



## Mac-7

RDD_1210 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it’s just political grandstanding. These assholes aren’t even asking questions.
> 
> They are giving speeches.
> 
> Dimms say Trump should be in jail.  Pubs say he did nothing wrong.
> 
> Isn’t it interesting that OBAMA AND THE DIMMS DIDNT GIVE UKRAINE ANY AID FOR 8 YEARS!
> 
> Fucking hypocrites
> 
> 
> 
> Which political candidate did Obama ask Ukraine to investigate on his behalf?
Click to expand...

Obama asked our Deep State to spy on trump


----------



## RDD_1210

Mac-7 said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it’s just political grandstanding. These assholes aren’t even asking questions.
> 
> They are giving speeches.
> 
> Dimms say Trump should be in jail.  Pubs say he did nothing wrong.
> 
> Isn’t it interesting that OBAMA AND THE DIMMS DIDNT GIVE UKRAINE ANY AID FOR 8 YEARS!
> 
> Fucking hypocrites
> 
> 
> 
> Which political candidate did Obama ask Ukraine to investigate on his behalf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama asked our Deep State to spy on trump
Click to expand...


Literally Fake News.

What would you turnips do if you weren't allowed to lie?


----------



## Mac-7

RDD_1210 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it’s just political grandstanding. These assholes aren’t even asking questions.
> 
> They are giving speeches.
> 
> Dimms say Trump should be in jail.  Pubs say he did nothing wrong.
> 
> Isn’t it interesting that OBAMA AND THE DIMMS DIDNT GIVE UKRAINE ANY AID FOR 8 YEARS!
> 
> Fucking hypocrites
> 
> 
> 
> Which political candidate did Obama ask Ukraine to investigate on his behalf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama asked our Deep State to spy on trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Literally Fake News.
> 
> What would you turnips do if you weren't allowed to lie?
Click to expand...


to my knowledge no one has said that except me

but its what the evidence seems to be leading to


----------



## IM2

Zorro! said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The corruption investigation in Ukraine was for Burisma, not “Joe Biden”.
> 
> If there is no credible link to old Joe, then why are Dems so afraid of an investigation?  It must mean he is guilty.
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> Besides rightwingnuts, who said Dems are afraid of Biden being investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently all Dems, all who support this impeachment sham against President Trump simply for asking Ukraine to crack down on corruption.  Why else would they be claiming this personally benefits President Trump?  It only benefits him if Biden is guilty of corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can’t he
> You presume it’s soley because Biden is a potential political rival. There are other reasons which include the fact that Biden’s son gravy train ride is self serving to the Biden’s and disadvantageous to the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is part of the crooked Clinton-Obama continuum.
> 
> Confidence in Trump economy at record high, with no hit from impeachment.
> 
> Another poll finds that public support for President Trump has not waned in the face of House impeachment hearings, and the approval for his handling of the economy has hit a new record high.
> 
> In today’s Gallup survey, 57% approve of the Trump economy. That, said the survey analysis, is “by one percentage point, his best as president.”
> 
> It comes as the stock market is hitting new highs, and unemployment is at a low for several groups.
> 
> Meanwhile, Gallup found that Trump’s approval rating is at a near high of 43% for the year. The last time he was at that level was before the Ukraine phone call emerged.
> 
> Most importantly, Republicans still have strong support for the president, at 90%.
> 
> This wasn’t how it was supposed to go.
Click to expand...


Trump didn't create this economy. And we need to get rid of him before it's too late.


----------



## Faun

BluesLegend said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look dummy, what is president Trump supposed to do turn a blind eye to the Biden's corruption in the Ukraine just because Biden is a 2020 Dem primary candidate? Biden gets a pass on corruption? Running for office gives you immunity? You stupid shits don't have a leg to stand on here.
Click to expand...

Dayum, you cultists are absolutely fucking brain-dead. No one said he couldn't do anything. All he had to do was not ask a foreigner to investigate Biden. Just how deformed is your brain that you can't comprehend such a simple concept?


----------



## OKTexas

mamooth said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the crime is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extortion, obstruction of justice, witness intimidation, emolument clause violations, corrupt foreign practices act violations. For starters.
> 
> And tax fraud, almost certainly. That's why Trump is so fanatical about hiding his tax returns. As those will be state charges, nobody can pardon them but a state gov, and that won't happen in NY.
Click to expand...



Wow, what a fantasy life you must lead. LMAO

.


----------



## Faun

WEATHER53 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The corruption allegations against Joe Biden were NOT CREDIBLE.  According to everyone who has testified so far.  Including the million-dollar Trump supporter Sondland, who the Republicans thought were on "their side."
> 
> When are you people going to wake up and smell the coffee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The corruption investigation in Ukraine was for Burisma, not “Joe Biden”.
> 
> If there is no credible link to old Joe, then why are Dems so afraid of an investigation?  It must mean he is guilty.
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Besides rightwingnuts, who said Dems are afraid of Biden being investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently all Dems, all who support this impeachment sham against President Trump simply for asking Ukraine to crack down on corruption.  Why else would they be claiming this personally benefits President Trump?  It only benefits him if Biden is guilty of corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can’t he
> You presume it’s soley because Biden is a potential political rival. There are other reasons which include the fact that Biden’s son gravy train ride is self serving to the Biden’s and disadvantageous to the USA.
Click to expand...

*"Why can’t he"*

Because there's a fucking law against it, ya con moron.

*§30121 Contributions and donations by foreign nationals

(a) Prohibition*

It shall be unlawful for-

(1) a foreign national, directly or indirectly, to make-

(A) a contribution or donation of money or other thing of value, or to make an express or implied promise to make a contribution or donation, in connection with a Federal, State, or local election;

(B) a contribution or donation to a committee of a political party; or

(C) an expenditure, independent expenditure, or disbursement for an electioneering communication (within the meaning of section 30104(f)(3) of this title); or​
(2) a person to solicit, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national.​​


----------



## Dragonlady

ColonelAngus said:


> Schiff is doing his wrap up.
> 
> What an absolute cvnt.  Just unreal.  The fucking liar about RUSSIA COLLUSION,  He said he saw concrete evidence.  Liar.
> 
> He is the worst.



We all saw evidence of Russian collusion.  The Trump Tower meeting, 170+ meetings and contacts with Russian agents.  "Russia, if you're listening", the use of WikiLeaks, believing Puting over the FBI, the CIA, and the NSA. 

When you stand back and look at the big picture, this is a President whose foreign policy has been executed from start to finish, to the benefit of Vladimir Putin and Russia, and nothing more so than withholding military aid to Ukraine, and undermining the American public support for anti-corruption in Ukraine.

Fiona Hill plainly laid out how dangerous and how corrupt this behaviour by Sondland, Pompeo, Mulvaney and Trump really was.  Bolton sending everybody who heard anything up to talk to the lawyers.  Bolton sounds like the only real patriot in the entire upper echelon in the White House.


----------



## theHawk

Faun said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The corruption investigation in Ukraine was for Burisma, not “Joe Biden”.
> 
> If there is no credible link to old Joe, then why are Dems so afraid of an investigation?  It must mean he is guilty.
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> Besides rightwingnuts, who said Dems are afraid of Biden being investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently all Dems, all who support this impeachment sham against President Trump simply for asking Ukraine to crack down on corruption.  Why else would they be claiming this personally benefits President Trump?  It only benefits him if Biden is guilty of corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can’t he
> You presume it’s soley because Biden is a potential political rival. There are other reasons which include the fact that Biden’s son gravy train ride is self serving to the Biden’s and disadvantageous to the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Why can’t he"*
> 
> Because there's a fucking law against it, ya con moron.
> 
> *§30121 Contributions and donations by foreign nationals*
> 
> *(a) Prohibition*
> 
> It shall be unlawful for-
> 
> (1) a foreign national, directly or indirectly, to make-
> 
> (A) a contribution or donation of money or other thing of value, or to make an express or implied promise to make a contribution or donation, in connection with a Federal, State, or local election;
> 
> (B) a contribution or donation to a committee of a political party; or
> 
> (C) an expenditure, independent expenditure, or disbursement for an electioneering communication (within the meaning of section 30104(f)(3) of this title); or​(2) a person to solicit, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national.​
Click to expand...


Circling back to the old “it’s a campaign contribution” bullshit, eh?  

In other words you got nothing.  No one with an IQ above 70 would even try to make that argument in a court.


----------



## Faun

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The corruption allegations against Joe Biden were NOT CREDIBLE.  According to everyone who has testified so far.  Including the million-dollar Trump supporter Sondland, who the Republicans thought were on "their side."
> 
> When are you people going to wake up and smell the coffee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The corruption investigation in Ukraine was for Burisma, not “Joe Biden”.
> 
> If there is no credible link to old Joe, then why are Dems so afraid of an investigation?  It must mean he is guilty.
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Besides rightwingnuts, who said Dems are afraid of Biden being investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently all Dems, all who support this impeachment sham against President Trump simply for asking Ukraine to crack down on corruption.  Why else would they be claiming this personally benefits President Trump?  It only benefits him if Biden is guilty of corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why wouldn’t he ask the foreign government to investigate Burisma?  It’s their company.  Are you saying that we don’t work with foreign allies and their authorities when investigating crimes that happened overseas?
> 
> Because if you are, that makes you the brain dead one.
Click to expand...

Well sure, if a political rival wasn't connected to Burisma,  then he could have asked Zelensky to investigate Burisma.

Savvy?


----------



## OKTexas

joaquinmiller said:


> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Right now Biden is running to be the democrat nominee. Once he wins that race he will then be running against Trump for president.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, he need not win the Democrats' nomination to run in the general election.
> 
> Even worse for your position... if it were allowed to solicit foreign nationals for help to eliminate presidential hopefuls prior to the primaries under the fallacious excuse they're not political rivals of an incumbent president running for re-election, that would allow a president to violate campaign laws to eliminate every single candidate from the opposing party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right. He doesn't. However he is ,as of now, running for the nomination for the democrat party. He would have to declare a run as an independent for your theory to hold up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Right now Biden is running to be the democrat nominee. Once he wins that race he will then be running against Trump for president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, he need not win the Democrats' nomination to run in the general election.
> 
> Even worse for your position... if it were allowed to solicit foreign nationals for help to eliminate presidential hopefuls prior to the primaries under the fallacious excuse they're not political rivals of an incumbent president running for re-election, that would allow a president to violate campaign laws to eliminate every single candidate from the opposing party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right. He doesn't. However he is ,as of now, running for the nomination for the democrat party. He would have to declare a run as an independent for your theory to hold up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's running for president....
> 
> Joe Biden for President: Official Campaign Website  |  Join Our Campaign
> 
> ... the same office as Trump. That makes him a rival.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he doesn't get the nomination, which he won't, then that means nothing unless he goes third party. You continue to want to leave out a step. Typical libtard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden announced his campaign in April, and he was leading in the polls when the Crime Family was trying to shake down the Ukraine president.  There wasn't time to leave out a step.  Maybe if Trump had scheduled his call with Zelensky sometime next year, after the DNC Convention, you'd have a point.
Click to expand...




Show where those investigation weren't brought up to the previous Ukraine administration. Zelensky didn't take office till May.

.


----------



## Mac-7

IM2 said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides rightwingnuts, who said Dems are afraid of Biden being investigated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently all Dems, all who support this impeachment sham against President Trump simply for asking Ukraine to crack down on corruption.  Why else would they be claiming this personally benefits President Trump?  It only benefits him if Biden is guilty of corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can’t he
> You presume it’s soley because Biden is a potential political rival. There are other reasons which include the fact that Biden’s son gravy train ride is self serving to the Biden’s and disadvantageous to the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is part of the crooked Clinton-Obama continuum.
> 
> Confidence in Trump economy at record high, with no hit from impeachment.
> 
> Another poll finds that public support for President Trump has not waned in the face of House impeachment hearings, and the approval for his handling of the economy has hit a new record high.
> 
> In today’s Gallup survey, 57% approve of the Trump economy. That, said the survey analysis, is “by one percentage point, his best as president.”
> 
> It comes as the stock market is hitting new highs, and unemployment is at a low for several groups.
> 
> Meanwhile, Gallup found that Trump’s approval rating is at a near high of 43% for the year. The last time he was at that level was before the Ukraine phone call emerged.
> 
> Most importantly, Republicans still have strong support for the president, at 90%.
> 
> This wasn’t how it was supposed to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump didn't create this economy. And we need to get rid of him before it's too late.
Click to expand...

I think without the liberal impeachment scam the economy would be even better


----------



## WEATHER53

Faun said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The corruption investigation in Ukraine was for Burisma, not “Joe Biden”.
> 
> If there is no credible link to old Joe, then why are Dems so afraid of an investigation?  It must mean he is guilty.
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> Besides rightwingnuts, who said Dems are afraid of Biden being investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently all Dems, all who support this impeachment sham against President Trump simply for asking Ukraine to crack down on corruption.  Why else would they be claiming this personally benefits President Trump?  It only benefits him if Biden is guilty of corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can’t he
> You presume it’s soley because Biden is a potential political rival. There are other reasons which include the fact that Biden’s son gravy train ride is self serving to the Biden’s and disadvantageous to the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Why can’t he"*
> 
> Because there's a fucking law against it, ya con moron.
> 
> *§30121 Contributions and donations by foreign nationals*
> 
> *(a) Prohibition*
> 
> It shall be unlawful for-
> 
> (1) a foreign national, directly or indirectly, to make-
> 
> (A) a contribution or donation of money or other thing of value, or to make an express or implied promise to make a contribution or donation, in connection with a Federal, State, or local election;
> 
> (B) a contribution or donation to a committee of a political party; or
> 
> (C) an expenditure, independent expenditure, or disbursement for an electioneering communication (within the meaning of section 30104(f)(3) of this title); or​(2) a person to solicit, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national.​
Click to expand...

I presume you were offering evidence that Trump tried to illegally invoke personal gain. Otherwise none of what you posted is relevant or clarifying to what he actually did on behalf of the USA.


----------



## Mac-7

Dragonlady said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff is doing his wrap up.
> 
> What an absolute cvnt.  Just unreal.  The fucking liar about RUSSIA COLLUSION,  He said he saw concrete evidence.  Liar.
> 
> He is the worst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all saw evidence of Russian collusion.  The Trump Tower meeting, 170+ meetings and contacts with Russian agents.  "Russia, if you're listening", the use of WikiLeaks, believing Puting over the FBI, the CIA, and the NSA.
> 
> When you stand back and look at the big picture, this is a President whose foreign policy has been executed from start to finish, to the benefit of Vladimir Putin and Russia, and nothing more so than withholding military aid to Ukraine, and undermining the American public support for anti-corruption in Ukraine.
> 
> Fiona Hill plainly laid out how dangerous and how corrupt this behaviour by Sondland, Pompeo, Mulvaney and Trump really was.  Bolton sending everybody who heard anything up to talk to the lawyers.  Bolton sounds like the only real patriot in the entire upper echelon in the White House.
Click to expand...

The fake news liberal Deep State/media/democrat impeachment attempt has been more harmful to America than anything the russians are alleged to have done


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump wanted dirt on his political opponent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is his political opponent, and how did Trump conclude he was?  Nobody knows who his opponent is going to be.
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> About Joe Biden, why doesn't Trump demand his justice department open an investigation into Joe & Hunter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because honest people (which Democrats are not) need to provide some kind of evidence of wrongdoing, not just because it looks so bad.  It's clear why drug head was hired for a multi-million dollar paying job, but again, no evidence of what was provided in exchange for giving him that gravy job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both Biden and Trump are running for the same office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, them and some two dozen others.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
Click to expand...



Opponents have yet to be determined. Claiming quid pro joe is Trumps political rival is like saying every commiecrat is. Commiecrats like you for instance. LMAO

.


----------



## WEATHER53

Funny how liberals can  see the collusion with Russia when their darling Muller spent almost three years and never could see it. I guess that is the same feelings based modality that allows Shits libs to call  people “witnesses” who Never Saw  Anything.


----------



## Dragonlady

Zorro! said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The corruption investigation in Ukraine was for Burisma, not “Joe Biden”.
> 
> If there is no credible link to old Joe, then why are Dems so afraid of an investigation?  It must mean he is guilty.
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> Besides rightwingnuts, who said Dems are afraid of Biden being investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently all Dems, all who support this impeachment sham against President Trump simply for asking Ukraine to crack down on corruption.  Why else would they be claiming this personally benefits President Trump?  It only benefits him if Biden is guilty of corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can’t he
> You presume it’s soley because Biden is a potential political rival. There are other reasons which include the fact that Biden’s son gravy train ride is self serving to the Biden’s and disadvantageous to the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is part of the crooked Clinton-Obama continuum.
> 
> Confidence in Trump economy at record high, with no hit from impeachment.
> 
> Another poll finds that public support for President Trump has not waned in the face of House impeachment hearings, and the approval for his handling of the economy has hit a new record high.
> 
> In today’s Gallup survey, 57% approve of the Trump economy. That, said the survey analysis, is “by one percentage point, his best as president.”
> 
> It comes as the stock market is hitting new highs, and unemployment is at a low for several groups.
> 
> Meanwhile, Gallup found that Trump’s approval rating is at a near high of 43% for the year. The last time he was at that level was before the Ukraine phone call emerged.
> 
> Most importantly, Republicans still have strong support for the president, at 90%.
> 
> This wasn’t how it was supposed to go.
Click to expand...


The only reason that Trump's approval with Republicans is at 90% is because all of the smart Republicans have left the party.  Membership is declining.  90% of a smaller and smaller group of people doesn't mean that Trump is more popular than ever.  The poll you reference was taken before the hearings began.

Every day is a huge bombshell which utter demolishes whatever spin the Republicans had been putting on this mess up to that point.  Today, Fiona Hill dismantled the false narrative that the Ukraiians are the ones who meddled, not Russia, and the Biden's should be investigated.  She pointed out that these stories are part of a known disinformation campaign being run by Russia and Vladimir Putin, and she found it alarming that members of the Republican Party are now promoting proven Russian propaganda on the American people.

We're talking to YOU Devon Nunes.


----------



## OKTexas

ColonelAngus said:


> They keep talking about Trump delaying the military aid to Ukraine jeopardizing the country.
> 
> Did Obama give them anything when Crimea was annexed?
> 
> Nope!
> 
> Fucking hypocrites.  It’s sick.  Obama was sucking Putin’s cock so he didn’t give Ukraine any aid.
> 
> Dimms are such bastards.




Maobama had an obligation to protect Ukraines territorial integrity. He refused, and we wonder why allies doubt our commiecrats.

.


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. The right holds that record over Hillary at 26 years (and counting).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please remind me of the office she held for 26 years.
Click to expand...

LOL

You're one fucked up shitstain, I'll grant you that.

Who said she held office all that time? No one, that's who.

What *was* said is you cultists have been whining about her since she started pushing for healthcare reform in '93.


----------



## Snouter

Nunes DEVASTATES the democrats, the corrupt Deep State bureaucrats, and the fake news media.


----------



## Dragonlady

WEATHER53 said:


> Funny how liberals can  see the collusion with Russia when their darling Muller spent almost three years and never could see it. I guess that is the same feelings based modality that allows Shits libs to call  people “witnesses” who Never Saw  Anything.



Mueller saw it too, and it was emphasized in Part I of his Report.

Mueller's defence of Trump on "conspiracy" is that Trump was too stupid to realize that the Russians contacting him were agents of the Russian government.  And while there were a lot of meetings, phone calls, etc., with Russians, the was *INSUFFICIENT EVIDENCE*, not "no evidence", but insufficient evidence of a conspiracy - not enough emails, or documents, to prove the conspiracy beyond a reasonable doubt.  

Trump spent six weeks lying about what Mueller said, and you're posting the lies.


----------



## mudwhistle

joaquinmiller said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  If her testimony was more sided toward Trump, you'd be calling her a fascist bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's not. She's told us the truth. Just like everyone else who has testified.
> 
> And you can't handle it.
> 
> Traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we've heard the truth repeatedly.  No quid pro quo ordered by Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sondland testified there was a quid pro quo, and that everyone knew about it.  He even named names.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, a "presumed" quid pro quo.  He also testified that Trump never ordered one, and in fact when questioned, Trump ordered no quid pro quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump said, "Talk to Rudy."  But, of course, Trump has blocked Rudy from testifying.
Click to expand...

Yep......Rudy knows who is guilty of what....so of course....the Democrats claim he's committing crimes.


----------



## Faun

flack said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both Biden and Trump are running for the same office.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Right now Biden is running to be the democrat nominee. Once he wins that race he will then be running against Trump for president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, he need not win the Democrats' nomination to run in the general election.
> 
> Even worse for your position... if it were allowed to solicit foreign nationals for help to eliminate presidential hopefuls prior to the primaries under the fallacious excuse they're not political rivals of an incumbent president running for re-election, that would allow a president to violate campaign laws to eliminate every single candidate from the opposing party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right. He doesn't. However he is ,as of now, running for the nomination for the democrat party. He would have to declare a run as an independent for your theory to hold up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both Biden and Trump are running for the same office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Right now Biden is running to be the democrat nominee. Once he wins that race he will then be running against Trump for president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, he need not win the Democrats' nomination to run in the general election.
> 
> Even worse for your position... if it were allowed to solicit foreign nationals for help to eliminate presidential hopefuls prior to the primaries under the fallacious excuse they're not political rivals of an incumbent president running for re-election, that would allow a president to violate campaign laws to eliminate every single candidate from the opposing party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right. He doesn't. However he is ,as of now, running for the nomination for the democrat party. He would have to declare a run as an independent for your theory to hold up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's running for president....
> 
> Joe Biden for President: Official Campaign Website  |  Join Our Campaign
> 
> ... the same office as Trump. That makes him a rival.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he doesn't get the nomination, which he won't, then that means nothing unless he goes third party. You continue to want to leave out a step. Typical libtard.
Click to expand...

Poor, demented con. In reality, you have no clue if he's going to win the Democrats' nomination or not. So all you're really doing is spouting nonsensical babble. 

And again, losing that race doesn't mean he's not running as a third party.

Deal with reality for once ... they're both running for president now. They're political rivals, no matter how stupid you are.


----------



## basquebromance

the FBI kept tabs on Trump for 40 years when he was a businessman. if they had anything on him, it would've already come out. and yet half of america believes he's a russian agent


----------



## Dragonlady

Snouter said:


> Nunes DEVASTATES the democrats, the corrupt Deep State bureaucrats, and the fake news media.



Nunes whole lying rant reminded me that no one on Obama's White House Staff was ever charged indicted or convicted of any crime during the whole 8 years of the Obama Administration, and only one Clinton Cabinet member was charged with financial and ethics violations in his administration. The Trump White House has set a record as the most corrupt administration in the history of the country, and that was BEFORE the impeachment hearing started.

Every time Nunez said that Democrats have "been caught", I was reminded that the Clintons have never faced any charges after all of these investigations.  Republicans investigated Obama for 8 years and found NOTHING.  Republicans had the Congress up until January of this year and they didn't prosecute any Democrats, but a steady stream of Trump staffers were arrested, and either plead guilty or were found guilty of all charges. 

Every time Nunes said "They're caught", I thought of Flynn, Manafort, Cohen, Stone, Gates and Papadopolous.  If the Democrats are "caught", why aren't Democrats getting arrested or going to jail, like every one of Trump's staffers are in danger of doing, right now, with the exception of John Bolton.


----------



## Dragonlady

basquebromance said:


> the FBI kept tabs on Trump for 40 years when he was a businessman. if they had anything on him, it would've already come out. and yet half of america believes he's a russian agent



The FBI has NEVER kept tabs on Donald Trump.  The SDNY has been after him for a long time, but it's a private company, and Trump doesn't put anything in writing.  I knew he'd end up being impeached, because Trump has always been a crook.  Most big real estate developers are, but some more than others, and Trump was one of the most dishonest developers I've ever seen - and that's saying a lot.


----------



## playtime

ColonelAngus said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he didn't skip chain of command, you didn't listen well.  he went to his peer.  you missed it obviously. The legal group wasn't on the call.  he gave them the update.  they were supposed to be on the call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, since vidman's peers are keeping his ass safe from those that could do harm to him & have some pretty good feelings about the dude - me thinx that court marshal ain't gonna happen.  too bad so sad for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Trump isn’t leaving office...too bad so sad for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's been waiting three years for you all to take him out.  how's that been working out for you?  too funny you don't see the irony in your own post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a troll.  He doesn’t know what the heck he is talking about. He doesn’t want to engage in a true discussion of the facts.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> Sondland testified Trump told him there is no quid pro quo.
Click to expand...


*haaaaaaaaaaa............ troll this asshole....

*
he admits it w/in 20 secs.


----------



## Dragonlady

mudwhistle said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it's not. She's told us the truth. Just like everyone else who has testified.
> 
> And you can't handle it.
> 
> Traitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we've heard the truth repeatedly.  No quid pro quo ordered by Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sondland testified there was a quid pro quo, and that everyone knew about it.  He even named names.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, a "presumed" quid pro quo.  He also testified that Trump never ordered one, and in fact when questioned, Trump ordered no quid pro quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump said, "Talk to Rudy."  But, of course, Trump has blocked Rudy from testifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep......Rudy knows who is guilty of what....so of course....the Democrats claim he's committing crimes.
Click to expand...


Rudy is a senile old fart who doesn't know his ass from a hole in the ground, and Rudy is committing crimes.  Notice how his buddies, Lev and Parm are now going to jail?  No, you're ignoring that.


----------



## Snouter

What the Russian Hoax and the Whistle Hoax has shown America that Democrats hate America, there is a Deep State who hates America, MSM is Fake News, and that democrat voters have TDS.  The encouraging revelation is there are actually some excellent Republican members of Congress like Mike Turner!


----------



## playtime

WEATHER53 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, since vidman's peers are keeping his ass safe from those that could do harm to him & have some pretty good feelings about the dude - me thinx that court marshal ain't gonna happen.  too bad so sad for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump isn’t leaving office...too bad so sad for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's been waiting three years for you all to take him out.  how's that been working out for you?  too funny you don't see the irony in your own post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a troll.  He doesn’t know what the heck he is talking about. He doesn’t want to engage in a true discussion of the facts.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> Sondland testified Trump told him there is no quid pro quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But....but...but their intuition feels like he really did not mean it.
Click to expand...


noooooooooooo............ his  testimony which he changed, says so.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The corruption investigation in Ukraine was for Burisma, not “Joe Biden”.
> 
> If there is no credible link to old Joe, then why are Dems so afraid of an investigation?  It must mean he is guilty.
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> Besides rightwingnuts, who said Dems are afraid of Biden being investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently all Dems, all who support this impeachment sham against President Trump simply for asking Ukraine to crack down on corruption.  Why else would they be claiming this personally benefits President Trump?  It only benefits him if Biden is guilty of corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can’t he
> You presume it’s soley because Biden is a potential political rival. There are other reasons which include the fact that Biden’s son gravy train ride is self serving to the Biden’s and disadvantageous to the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Why can’t he"*
> 
> Because there's a fucking law against it, ya con moron.
> 
> *§30121 Contributions and donations by foreign nationals*
> 
> *(a) Prohibition*
> 
> It shall be unlawful for-
> 
> (1) a foreign national, directly or indirectly, to make-
> 
> (A) a contribution or donation of money or other thing of value, or to make an express or implied promise to make a contribution or donation, in connection with a Federal, State, or local election;
> 
> (B) a contribution or donation to a committee of a political party; or
> 
> (C) an expenditure, independent expenditure, or disbursement for an electioneering communication (within the meaning of section 30104(f)(3) of this title); or​(2) a person to solicit, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national.​
Click to expand...



The DOJ criminal division has already dismissed that fantasy.

.


----------



## Dragonlady

Snouter said:


> What the Russian Hoax and the Whistle Hoax has shown America that Democrats hate America, there is a Deep State who hates America, MSM is Fake News, and that democrat voters have TDS.  The encouraging revelation is there are actually some excellent Republican members of Congress like Mike Turner!



What this impeachment is showing is that there are people pushing Russian propaganda about the Ukraine to cover the Russian election interference.  Why are YOU pushing Russian propaganda?  The only people calling Russian interference a "hoax" are Russian trolls.

Now this isn't anything new for you.  With your virulent racism, and anti-American attitudes, you lot are easy to spot.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The corruption investigation in Ukraine was for Burisma, not “Joe Biden”.
> 
> If there is no credible link to old Joe, then why are Dems so afraid of an investigation?  It must mean he is guilty.
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> Besides rightwingnuts, who said Dems are afraid of Biden being investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently all Dems, all who support this impeachment sham against President Trump simply for asking Ukraine to crack down on corruption.  Why else would they be claiming this personally benefits President Trump?  It only benefits him if Biden is guilty of corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why wouldn’t he ask the foreign government to investigate Burisma?  It’s their company.  Are you saying that we don’t work with foreign allies and their authorities when investigating crimes that happened overseas?
> 
> Because if you are, that makes you the brain dead one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well sure, if a political rival wasn't connected to Burisma,  then he could have asked Zelensky to investigate Burisma.
> 
> Savvy?
Click to expand...



Thanks for admitting quid pro joe had a connection to Burisma and not just his son. GOOD JOB COMMIE, good job. LMAO

.


----------



## Dragonlady

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides rightwingnuts, who said Dems are afraid of Biden being investigated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently all Dems, all who support this impeachment sham against President Trump simply for asking Ukraine to crack down on corruption.  Why else would they be claiming this personally benefits President Trump?  It only benefits him if Biden is guilty of corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can’t he
> You presume it’s soley because Biden is a potential political rival. There are other reasons which include the fact that Biden’s son gravy train ride is self serving to the Biden’s and disadvantageous to the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Why can’t he"*
> 
> Because there's a fucking law against it, ya con moron.
> 
> *§30121 Contributions and donations by foreign nationals*
> 
> *(a) Prohibition*
> 
> It shall be unlawful for-
> 
> (1) a foreign national, directly or indirectly, to make-
> 
> (A) a contribution or donation of money or other thing of value, or to make an express or implied promise to make a contribution or donation, in connection with a Federal, State, or local election;
> 
> (B) a contribution or donation to a committee of a political party; or
> 
> (C) an expenditure, independent expenditure, or disbursement for an electioneering communication (within the meaning of section 30104(f)(3) of this title); or​(2) a person to solicit, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The DOJ criminal division has already dismissed that fantasy.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Apparently, William Barr is now facing impeachment for failing to investigate this.


----------



## Rustic

Dragonlady said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we've heard the truth repeatedly.  No quid pro quo ordered by Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sondland testified there was a quid pro quo, and that everyone knew about it.  He even named names.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, a "presumed" quid pro quo.  He also testified that Trump never ordered one, and in fact when questioned, Trump ordered no quid pro quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump said, "Talk to Rudy."  But, of course, Trump has blocked Rudy from testifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep......Rudy knows who is guilty of what....so of course....the Democrats claim he's committing crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rudy is a senile old fart who doesn't know his ass from a hole in the ground, and Rudy is committing crimes.  Notice how his buddies, Lev and Parm are now going to jail?  No, you're ignoring that.
Click to expand...

... and still no Russian connection


----------



## Rustic

Dragonlady said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently all Dems, all who support this impeachment sham against President Trump simply for asking Ukraine to crack down on corruption.  Why else would they be claiming this personally benefits President Trump?  It only benefits him if Biden is guilty of corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can’t he
> You presume it’s soley because Biden is a potential political rival. There are other reasons which include the fact that Biden’s son gravy train ride is self serving to the Biden’s and disadvantageous to the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Why can’t he"*
> 
> Because there's a fucking law against it, ya con moron.
> 
> *§30121 Contributions and donations by foreign nationals*
> 
> *(a) Prohibition*
> 
> It shall be unlawful for-
> 
> (1) a foreign national, directly or indirectly, to make-
> 
> (A) a contribution or donation of money or other thing of value, or to make an express or implied promise to make a contribution or donation, in connection with a Federal, State, or local election;
> 
> (B) a contribution or donation to a committee of a political party; or
> 
> (C) an expenditure, independent expenditure, or disbursement for an electioneering communication (within the meaning of section 30104(f)(3) of this title); or​(2) a person to solicit, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The DOJ criminal division has already dismissed that fantasy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, William Barr is now facing impeachment for failing to investigate this.
Click to expand...

Nothing burger


----------



## basquebromance

"When you're trying to overturn 63 million votes and take down a sitting president, you better come up with something more than the fact that you don’t like him."


----------



## OKTexas

Dragonlady said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently all Dems, all who support this impeachment sham against President Trump simply for asking Ukraine to crack down on corruption.  Why else would they be claiming this personally benefits President Trump?  It only benefits him if Biden is guilty of corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can’t he
> You presume it’s soley because Biden is a potential political rival. There are other reasons which include the fact that Biden’s son gravy train ride is self serving to the Biden’s and disadvantageous to the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Why can’t he"*
> 
> Because there's a fucking law against it, ya con moron.
> 
> *§30121 Contributions and donations by foreign nationals*
> 
> *(a) Prohibition*
> 
> It shall be unlawful for-
> 
> (1) a foreign national, directly or indirectly, to make-
> 
> (A) a contribution or donation of money or other thing of value, or to make an express or implied promise to make a contribution or donation, in connection with a Federal, State, or local election;
> 
> (B) a contribution or donation to a committee of a political party; or
> 
> (C) an expenditure, independent expenditure, or disbursement for an electioneering communication (within the meaning of section 30104(f)(3) of this title); or​(2) a person to solicit, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The DOJ criminal division has already dismissed that fantasy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, William Barr is now facing impeachment for failing to investigate this.
Click to expand...



It was investigated, who the hell do you think has the responsibility, can you say the DOJ Criminal Division? They found no campaign finance violation. PERIOD, END OF STORY.

.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Dragonlady said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff is doing his wrap up.
> 
> What an absolute cvnt.  Just unreal.  The fucking liar about RUSSIA COLLUSION,  He said he saw concrete evidence.  Liar.
> 
> He is the worst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all saw evidence of Russian collusion.  The Trump Tower meeting, 170+ meetings and contacts with Russian agents.  "Russia, if you're listening", the use of WikiLeaks, believing Puting over the FBI, the CIA, and the NSA.
> 
> When you stand back and look at the big picture, this is a President whose foreign policy has been executed from start to finish, to the benefit of Vladimir Putin and Russia, and nothing more so than withholding military aid to Ukraine, and undermining the American public support for anti-corruption in Ukraine.
> 
> Fiona Hill plainly laid out how dangerous and how corrupt this behaviour by Sondland, Pompeo, Mulvaney and Trump really was.  Bolton sending everybody who heard anything up to talk to the lawyers.  Bolton sounds like the only real patriot in the entire upper echelon in the White House.
Click to expand...


2 year investigation, nothing,


----------



## charwin95

rightwinger said:


> Any way you shake it, Trump comes out as looking either corrupt or inept.
> 
> His dealings with Ukraine were amateurish at best. He had two diplomatic channels......one looking out for Ukraine, one supporting Russia’s interests
> 
> Trump is so inept that he can’t even conceal an attempted bribe and extortion of Ukraine. Unless you support my reelection with some damaging information.......you are out of luck pal



I’m very shocked how amateur, stupid  and dumb this president. This could have been very simple and easy without any of the other crap involve. 

This is what happened when you have a strong idiot leader. At the same time he  have these weakling followers that are afraid to counter act. 

Then you have this personal lawyer Guilliani running around spreading corrupted information.


----------



## joaquinmiller

mudwhistle said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it's not. She's told us the truth. Just like everyone else who has testified.
> 
> And you can't handle it.
> 
> Traitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we've heard the truth repeatedly.  No quid pro quo ordered by Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sondland testified there was a quid pro quo, and that everyone knew about it.  He even named names.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, a "presumed" quid pro quo.  He also testified that Trump never ordered one, and in fact when questioned, Trump ordered no quid pro quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump said, "Talk to Rudy."  But, of course, Trump has blocked Rudy from testifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep......Rudy knows who is guilty of what....so of course....the Democrats claim he's committing crimes.
Click to expand...


Sondland testified:  ""Mr. Giuliani expressed those requests directly to the Ukrainians. Mr. Giuliani also expressed those requests directly to us," Sondland told the House Intelligence Committee. "We all understood that these prerequisites for the White House call and White House meeting reflected President Trump’s desires and requirements.""

Edit- removed sumpin


----------



## charwin95

WEATHER53 said:


> Funny how liberals can  see the collusion with Russia when their darling Muller spent almost three years and never could see it. I guess that is the same feelings based modality that allows Shits libs to call  people “witnesses” who Never Saw  Anything.



Oh Please Stop. 

There’s no collusion. We are not talking about collusion.......... but 100% clear evidence that Russia interferes and rape our democracy in 2016 presidential election. That’s a fact. Proved by intelligence agencies hired by inept Trump.


----------



## OKTexas

joaquinmiller said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we've heard the truth repeatedly.  No quid pro quo ordered by Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sondland testified there was a quid pro quo, and that everyone knew about it.  He even named names.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, a "presumed" quid pro quo.  He also testified that Trump never ordered one, and in fact when questioned, Trump ordered no quid pro quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump said, "Talk to Rudy."  But, of course, Trump has blocked Rudy from testifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep......Rudy knows who is guilty of what....so of course....the Democrats claim he's committing crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sondland testified:  ""Mr. Giuliani expressed those requests directly to the Ukrainians. Mr. Giuliani also expressed those requests directly to us," Sondland told the House Intelligence Committee. "We all understood that these prerequisites for the White House call and White House meeting reflected President Trump’s desires and requirements.""
> 
> Edit- removed sumpin
Click to expand...



And reality shows, the call happened, a meeting in NY happened, WH meeting hasn't happened, YET, and what has Ukraine done? Come on commie give us the facts, what has Ukraine done?

.


----------



## OKTexas

charwin95 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how liberals can  see the collusion with Russia when their darling Muller spent almost three years and never could see it. I guess that is the same feelings based modality that allows Shits libs to call  people “witnesses” who Never Saw  Anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Please Stop.
> 
> There’s no collusion. We are not talking about collusion.......... but 100% clear evidence that Russia interferes and rape our democracy in 2016 presidential election. That’s a fact. Proved by intelligence agencies hired by inept Trump.
Click to expand...



And, Ukrainians also did. In fact several countries tried other than Russia tried, one does not exclude the other.

.


----------



## Olde Europe

Faun said:


> Poor, demented con. In reality, you have no clue if he's going to win the Democrats' nomination or not. So all you're really doing is spouting nonsensical babble.
> 
> And again, losing that race doesn't mean he's not running as a third party.
> 
> Deal with reality for once ... they're both running for president now. They're political rivals, no matter how stupid you are.



Yeah, that.

While the Ukraine shakedown was playing out, polls showed Biden was the strongest contender, the most likely to beat Trump.  Damaging him so severely to knock him out of the race would have eliminated the strongest opponent from the race.  That's the personal political benefit Trump was trying to acquire right there.

Not that there is any hope for the Trump sycophants to stop their suicide mission - the Dear Leader demands no less.


----------



## joaquinmiller

OKTexas said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sondland testified there was a quid pro quo, and that everyone knew about it.  He even named names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a "presumed" quid pro quo.  He also testified that Trump never ordered one, and in fact when questioned, Trump ordered no quid pro quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump said, "Talk to Rudy."  But, of course, Trump has blocked Rudy from testifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep......Rudy knows who is guilty of what....so of course....the Democrats claim he's committing crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sondland testified:  ""Mr. Giuliani expressed those requests directly to the Ukrainians. Mr. Giuliani also expressed those requests directly to us," Sondland told the House Intelligence Committee. "We all understood that these prerequisites for the White House call and White House meeting reflected President Trump’s desires and requirements.""
> 
> Edit- removed sumpin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And reality shows, the call happened, a meeting in NY happened, WH meeting hasn't happened, YET, and what has Ukraine done? Come on commie give us the facts, what has Ukraine done?
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Ukraine has gotten lucky because the whistleblower complaint blew up Trump's bribery scheme.  You didn't know?

When you pretend failure equals innocence, you should just talk among yourselves.


----------



## Olde Europe

OKTexas said:


> It was investigated, who the hell do you think has the responsibility, can you say the DOJ Criminal Division? They found no campaign finance violation. PERIOD, END OF STORY.



Dumb as a box of rocks.  The GOP-controlled DoJ concluded they won't prosecute the crime because they couldn't determine a dollar-value of that which Trump was demanding.  Jurists are, of course, divided over this, but there were quite a few who stated that's entirely possible.  Not that you'd know about any of this, because, quite plainly, yours is to rebleat what you are told, not to do even the most cursory research and analysis.

Did I mention, dumb as a box of rocks?  As a debater, you are as useful as a stench bomb in a skyscraper elevator.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

flack said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, he need not win the Democrats' nomination to run in the general election.
> 
> Even worse for your position... if it were allowed to solicit foreign nationals for help to eliminate presidential hopefuls prior to the primaries under the fallacious excuse they're not political rivals of an incumbent president running for re-election, that would allow a president to violate campaign laws to eliminate every single candidate from the opposing party.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right. He doesn't. However he is ,as of now, running for the nomination for the democrat party. He would have to declare a run as an independent for your theory to hold up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, he need not win the Democrats' nomination to run in the general election.
> 
> Even worse for your position... if it were allowed to solicit foreign nationals for help to eliminate presidential hopefuls prior to the primaries under the fallacious excuse they're not political rivals of an incumbent president running for re-election, that would allow a president to violate campaign laws to eliminate every single candidate from the opposing party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right. He doesn't. However he is ,as of now, running for the nomination for the democrat party. He would have to declare a run as an independent for your theory to hold up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's running for president....
> 
> Joe Biden for President: Official Campaign Website  |  Join Our Campaign
> 
> ... the same office as Trump. That makes him a rival.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he doesn't get the nomination, which he won't, then that means nothing unless he goes third party. You continue to want to leave out a step. Typical libtard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell Giuliani and trump that, ya moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won't believe me but this Biden deal is only the tip of the iceberg. I promise by next June you libtards are going to be crying in your beer as all your heroes are going to jail. This clown show is an attempt to cover for what is really coming. The only way they can save their asses is to get Trump out of office. Got news for you it ain't going to happen.
Click to expand...

Nah , you're delusional. And pay attention:

If every one of your dekusions were true, iy qould not make trump any less guilty.

Do you get that?


----------



## Ame®icano

Dragonlady said:


> Barr isn’t investigating Biden. He’s investigating the FBI, the CIA, and the NSA - the agencies which carried out the Russia investigation. Barr has specifically denied that he has any part in Trump’s investigation of Joe Biden.



You're guessing, and what you're guessing is partially truth.

He's not investigating Biden specifically. You said he's investigating FBI, CIA and NSA, which you have no way of knowing that he is. I would say he's investigating the origins of Trump-Russia collusion *hoax* that was executed by heads of FBI and other agencies, and although I am sure it did not started with them, I would say, it most likely started up higher. If Biden is part of it, possibly is, if evidence proves it, he sure should be investigated.


----------



## Faun

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the state's business to investigate Biden, if there is evidence of wrongdoing.  You just said Trump isn't investigating anyone.  Your silly deflection to Congress is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> actually, it's the DOJ's business to investigate biden, and they are.  Not trump.  you should learn your agencies better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a pity Trump went to a foreign national to get help for an investigation into Biden rather than go to his own DoJ. He wouldn't be getting impeached if he had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there's no dirt on the Biden's, then what are you guys so worried about? Let Hunter testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't care less about Biden. Investigate him for all I care.
> 
> But Trump is still not legally allowed to solicit a foreign national to do it for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want my president to uncover and investigate corruption in other nations before he sends my tax dollars to them...what is it that you find troubling about that?....
Click to expand...

Then you should have elected one who sought to have Ukraine fight against corruption rather than look into a 3 year old rumor.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ame®icano said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barr isn’t investigating Biden. He’s investigating the FBI, the CIA, and the NSA - the agencies which carried out the Russia investigation. Barr has specifically denied that he has any part in Trump’s investigation of Joe Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're guessing, and what you're guessing is partially truth.
> 
> He's not investigating Biden specifically. You said he's investigating FBI, CIA and NSA, which you have no way of knowing that he is. I would say he's investigating the origins of Trump-Russia collusion *hoax* that was executed by heads of FBI and other agencies, and although I am sure it did not started with them, I would say, it most likely started up higher. If Biden is part of it, possibly is, if evidence proves it, he sure should be investigated.
Click to expand...

Neato! But none of that has any bearing on the impeachment.


----------



## kyzr

Graham said that if the democrats impeach Trump there will be a trial, the GOP will not dismiss it.  
That means that the GOP gets ALL the witnesses that they want for defense, including:  Schiff, Ciaramella, Brennan, Clapper, Comey, McCabe, Strzok, Page, Rosenstein, the Ohrs, Chalupa, Mueller, and many others to prove the deep state conspiracy, especially after Barr, Huber, Durham, and Horowitz get the indictments out the door.


----------



## Nostra

Dragonlady said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides rightwingnuts, who said Dems are afraid of Biden being investigated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently all Dems, all who support this impeachment sham against President Trump simply for asking Ukraine to crack down on corruption.  Why else would they be claiming this personally benefits President Trump?  It only benefits him if Biden is guilty of corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can’t he
> You presume it’s soley because Biden is a potential political rival. There are other reasons which include the fact that Biden’s son gravy train ride is self serving to the Biden’s and disadvantageous to the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is part of the crooked Clinton-Obama continuum.
> 
> Confidence in Trump economy at record high, with no hit from impeachment.
> 
> Another poll finds that public support for President Trump has not waned in the face of House impeachment hearings, and the approval for his handling of the economy has hit a new record high.
> 
> In today’s Gallup survey, 57% approve of the Trump economy. That, said the survey analysis, is “by one percentage point, his best as president.”
> 
> It comes as the stock market is hitting new highs, and unemployment is at a low for several groups.
> 
> Meanwhile, Gallup found that Trump’s approval rating is at a near high of 43% for the year. The last time he was at that level was before the Ukraine phone call emerged.
> 
> Most importantly, Republicans still have strong support for the president, at 90%.
> 
> This wasn’t how it was supposed to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only reason that Trump's approval with Republicans is at 90% is because all of the smart Republicans have left the party.  Membership is declining.  90% of a smaller and smaller group of people doesn't mean that Trump is more popular than ever.  The poll you reference was taken before the hearings began.
> 
> Every day is a huge bombshell which utter demolishes whatever spin the Republicans had been putting on this mess up to that point.  Today, Fiona Hill dismantled the false narrative that the Ukraiians are the ones who meddled, not Russia, and the Biden's should be investigated.  She pointed out that these stories are part of a known disinformation campaign being run by Russia and Vladimir Putin, and she found it alarming that members of the Republican Party are now promoting proven Russian propaganda on the American people.
> 
> We're talking to YOU Devon Nunes.
Click to expand...

If all the "smart" Republicans have left the party why does the RNC and Trump have over a hundred million dollars in the bank, and the DNC is broke?


----------



## Olde Europe

OKTexas said:


> And, Ukrainians also did. In fact several countries tried other than Russia tried, one does not exclude the other.



Dumb as a box of rocks.  Some in Ukraine expressed, in their media, a political preference.  Also, anti-corruption fighters published the so-called "black ledger" - detailing off-the-books payments to hundreds if not thousands of officials - in their fight to expose and curtail corruption.  On of these corrupt criminals exposed was Manafort, by now living on the federal dime, and for years to come.  That is equivalent to meddling in U.S. elections?  How much more ridiculous can you get?

Did I mention, dumb as a box of rocks?  As a debater, you are as useful as a stench bomb in a skyscraper elevator.


----------



## charwin95

ColonelAngus said:


> They keep talking about Trump delaying the military aid to Ukraine jeopardizing the country.
> 
> Did Obama give them anything when Crimea was annexed?
> 
> Nope!
> 
> Fucking hypocrites.  It’s sick.  Obama was sucking Putin’s cock so he didn’t give Ukraine any aid.
> 
> Dimms are such bastards.



Really? 

This is what happened when you have a president that is so fucking inept he doesn’t even know how to ask simple favor. Instead he have tons of people involved. 

Results ...... bribery or extortion. = IMPEACHABLE 

Without the decency of the democrats we don’t hear any of these corruptness of Trump..... spreading lies and conspiracy crap. 

You can cry however you want Trump is the most corrupted disgusting president ever.


----------



## Nostra

Dragonlady said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently all Dems, all who support this impeachment sham against President Trump simply for asking Ukraine to crack down on corruption.  Why else would they be claiming this personally benefits President Trump?  It only benefits him if Biden is guilty of corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can’t he
> You presume it’s soley because Biden is a potential political rival. There are other reasons which include the fact that Biden’s son gravy train ride is self serving to the Biden’s and disadvantageous to the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Why can’t he"*
> 
> Because there's a fucking law against it, ya con moron.
> 
> *§30121 Contributions and donations by foreign nationals*
> 
> *(a) Prohibition*
> 
> It shall be unlawful for-
> 
> (1) a foreign national, directly or indirectly, to make-
> 
> (A) a contribution or donation of money or other thing of value, or to make an express or implied promise to make a contribution or donation, in connection with a Federal, State, or local election;
> 
> (B) a contribution or donation to a committee of a political party; or
> 
> (C) an expenditure, independent expenditure, or disbursement for an electioneering communication (within the meaning of section 30104(f)(3) of this title); or​(2) a person to solicit, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The DOJ criminal division has already dismissed that fantasy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, William Barr is now facing impeachment for failing to investigate this.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## OKTexas

joaquinmiller said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a "presumed" quid pro quo.  He also testified that Trump never ordered one, and in fact when questioned, Trump ordered no quid pro quo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump said, "Talk to Rudy."  But, of course, Trump has blocked Rudy from testifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep......Rudy knows who is guilty of what....so of course....the Democrats claim he's committing crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sondland testified:  ""Mr. Giuliani expressed those requests directly to the Ukrainians. Mr. Giuliani also expressed those requests directly to us," Sondland told the House Intelligence Committee. "We all understood that these prerequisites for the White House call and White House meeting reflected President Trump’s desires and requirements.""
> 
> Edit- removed sumpin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And reality shows, the call happened, a meeting in NY happened, WH meeting hasn't happened, YET, and what has Ukraine done? Come on commie give us the facts, what has Ukraine done?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine has gotten lucky because the whistleblower complaint blew up Trump's bribery scheme.  You didn't know?
> 
> When you pretend failure equals innocence, you should just talk among yourselves.
Click to expand...



ROFLMFAO, the WH call happened on 25 July, you claimed that was a condition, tell us when the CIA rat lies came to light again. You commies just love painting yourselves into corners and then try to lie your way out. 

.


----------



## Dragonlady

basquebromance said:


> "When you're trying to overturn 63 million votes and take down a sitting president, you better come up with something more than the fact that you don’t like him."



The votes aren't being "overturned".  Pence will still be President.  

Whether anyone likes him or not is moot.  It's his criminal behaviour that is getting him impeached.  He confessed on National TV and released the transcript of the call showing he really did ask for a "favour" in exchange for military aid.  He repeated Russian propaganda lies about Crowstrike and the Bidens. 

Then the story that the investigations didn't matter, it was the announcement on CNN, so Trump could falsely claim that Biden was corrupt.  Trump is admitting he can't win this election unless he gets help and he cheats.  He did it last time with Russia, and he barely eked out a win in the electoral college.  He got clobbered in the midterms and in every election since his election.

Republican voter registrations are in minus terroritory, while Democratic registrations are surging.  Trump is going to have a really, really hard time getting re-elected.


----------



## ColonelAngus

charwin95 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> They keep talking about Trump delaying the military aid to Ukraine jeopardizing the country.
> 
> Did Obama give them anything when Crimea was annexed?
> 
> Nope!
> 
> Fucking hypocrites.  It’s sick.  Obama was sucking Putin’s cock so he didn’t give Ukraine any aid.
> 
> Dimms are such bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> This is what happened when you have a president that is so fucking inept he doesn’t even know how to ask simple favor. Instead he have tons of people involved.
> 
> Results ...... bribery or extortion. = IMPEACHABLE
> 
> Without the decency of the democrats we don’t hear any of these corruptness of Trump..... spreading lies and conspiracy crap.
> 
> You can cry however you want Trump is the most corrupted disgusting president ever.
Click to expand...


Derp derp derp derp 

When Obama tells Medvedev  “Tell Vladimir I’ll have more flexibility after my election.”....that’s mutha flocking collusion on a hot mic.

You fairy,

Plus, Obama killed hundreds of thousands of Brown people in Libya, Syria, Yemen....all Illegal regime change wars.

He is a fucking war criminal who should be tried and executed.  That’s corruption, you simple racist.  Someone says the N word and you shit your panties, but Obama commits fucking GENOCIDE, AND YOU DONT CARE.

That’s fucked.


----------



## OKTexas

Olde Europe said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was investigated, who the hell do you think has the responsibility, can you say the DOJ Criminal Division? They found no campaign finance violation. PERIOD, END OF STORY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb as a box of rocks.  The GOP-controlled DoJ concluded they won't prosecute the crime because they couldn't determine a dollar-value of that which Trump was demanding.  Jurists are, of course, divided over this, but there were quite a few who stated that's entirely possible.  Not that you'd know about any of this, because, quite plainly, yours is to rebleat what you are told, not to do even the most cursory research and analysis.
> 
> Did I mention, dumb as a box of rocks?  As a debater, you are as useful as a stench bomb in a skyscraper elevator.
Click to expand...



Oh right, except every article I've read said the decision was reviewed and all concurred, there was no division in the DOJ, you got a link to something other than a commie hate site that says otherwise?

.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

ColonelAngus said:


> When Obama tells Medvedev “Tell Vladimir I’ll have more flexibility after my election.”....that’s mutha flocking collusion on a hot mic.


No dummy, That's not even comparable to what our criminal president did.


----------



## charwin95

Angelo said:


> Schiff's gonna break his gavel next time Rep Jordan speaks.



Jordan? Oh lord. He is like the guy with a bazooka in full combat attire entering a room ready to blow up every one with loud mouth. WAAAAAAAAH. 

To find out that bazooka was just a cigarette lighter.


----------



## Ame®icano

Daryl Hunt said:


> Hmm, food for thought.  Except, I am a conservative.  What I am trying to prevent is the seizure of American by Fascists.  And make no bones about it, our government is broken much like Italy was in 1933 and it's being attempted to be done the same way as the Fascists did it then.  Yes, it's being done by the help of the Socialists but the direct opposite of the Socialists (the Fascists) have seized on it and are trying to seize total control.  The first step is to get a President that has ll the power.  He loads the Supreme Court to vote only his way (isn't working out too well).  Then he destroys or totally controls Congress (seems to be on track).  Then he loads Congress where he controls over 60% of both houses and has full control. Welcome to Fascism or Socialism depending who is president at the time.  The Republic is gone.  With a President controlling 66% of Congress he can get the Constitution changed to whatever he wishes.  Right now, the only thing standing in the way is the Constitution of the United States and the Supreme Court.  But make no bones about it,  the battle is constantly going on by both the Socialists and the Fascists.  The Impeachment isn't about politics it's about the head to head battle between Fascism and Socialism where the Fascists have the upper hand.



If you knew anything about fascism, you would know that fiscism is not "complete opposite" of socialism. Mussolini was original socialist, praised by socialists (i.e. Lenin) that turned into national socialist, he's been also praised by progressives (i.e. FDR). I recommend reading about it first before you express your opinion, because what you're saying is completely wrong.

Here is good read: *Mussolini and Fascism* by John Patrick Diggins. Book is expensive (range from $150 to $500) and very hard to find in libraries, because it's been suppressed by the left, to prevent truth about FDR and progressives from coming out.


----------



## joaquinmiller

OKTexas said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump said, "Talk to Rudy."  But, of course, Trump has blocked Rudy from testifying.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep......Rudy knows who is guilty of what....so of course....the Democrats claim he's committing crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sondland testified:  ""Mr. Giuliani expressed those requests directly to the Ukrainians. Mr. Giuliani also expressed those requests directly to us," Sondland told the House Intelligence Committee. "We all understood that these prerequisites for the White House call and White House meeting reflected President Trump’s desires and requirements.""
> 
> Edit- removed sumpin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And reality shows, the call happened, a meeting in NY happened, WH meeting hasn't happened, YET, and what has Ukraine done? Come on commie give us the facts, what has Ukraine done?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine has gotten lucky because the whistleblower complaint blew up Trump's bribery scheme.  You didn't know?
> 
> When you pretend failure equals innocence, you should just talk among yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMFAO, the WH call happened on 25 July, you claimed that was a condition, tell us when the CIA rat lies came to light again. You commies just love painting yourselves into corners and then try to lie your way out.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I've seen no one claim the phone call was a 'condition'.  Congress was notified of the whistle blower complaint on 9/9/19.  Funds were released on 9/11/19, a couple of days before Zelensky was due to announce an investigation.  The bribery scheme failed.  That doesn't mean it didn't happen.   Haven't you watched any of the testimony?


----------



## joaquinmiller

Nostra said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently all Dems, all who support this impeachment sham against President Trump simply for asking Ukraine to crack down on corruption.  Why else would they be claiming this personally benefits President Trump?  It only benefits him if Biden is guilty of corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can’t he
> You presume it’s soley because Biden is a potential political rival. There are other reasons which include the fact that Biden’s son gravy train ride is self serving to the Biden’s and disadvantageous to the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is part of the crooked Clinton-Obama continuum.
> 
> Confidence in Trump economy at record high, with no hit from impeachment.
> 
> Another poll finds that public support for President Trump has not waned in the face of House impeachment hearings, and the approval for his handling of the economy has hit a new record high.
> 
> In today’s Gallup survey, 57% approve of the Trump economy. That, said the survey analysis, is “by one percentage point, his best as president.”
> 
> It comes as the stock market is hitting new highs, and unemployment is at a low for several groups.
> 
> Meanwhile, Gallup found that Trump’s approval rating is at a near high of 43% for the year. The last time he was at that level was before the Ukraine phone call emerged.
> 
> Most importantly, Republicans still have strong support for the president, at 90%.
> 
> This wasn’t how it was supposed to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only reason that Trump's approval with Republicans is at 90% is because all of the smart Republicans have left the party.  Membership is declining.  90% of a smaller and smaller group of people doesn't mean that Trump is more popular than ever.  The poll you reference was taken before the hearings began.
> 
> Every day is a huge bombshell which utter demolishes whatever spin the Republicans had been putting on this mess up to that point.  Today, Fiona Hill dismantled the false narrative that the Ukraiians are the ones who meddled, not Russia, and the Biden's should be investigated.  She pointed out that these stories are part of a known disinformation campaign being run by Russia and Vladimir Putin, and she found it alarming that members of the Republican Party are now promoting proven Russian propaganda on the American people.
> 
> We're talking to YOU Devon Nunes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If all the "smart" Republicans have left the party why does the RNC and Trump have over a hundred million dollars in the bank, and the DNC is broke?
Click to expand...


Because Sondland proves the store is open.

Wanna be an Ambassador?


----------



## Zorro!

joaquinmiller said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope, trump is doing the state's business, unlike the congressional house.  They are the one's with the actual quid pro quo going on right now.  I want the government business being done, not their infectious fantasies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Government business is being done - note all of the breaks for votes during the process.  Unlike Trump, who can only obsess about one thing at a time, Pelosi is able to walk, talk, and chew gum, at the same time.  Women, by nature, are better able to multi-task than men, because we have to.  Especially working women who are accustomed to balancing work obligations, managing family life and schedules, as well as meals laundry, etc., and social obligations, all while being perfectly groomed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no need of your sexist claptrap moralizing.  What bills has Pelosi put on Trump's desk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The proper question is not what bills have gone to trump, but what bills were sent to the Senate and sat on by McConnell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would think by now, the commiecrats would have learned that payback is a bitch.  But as we see with this farce they are proceeding with, they are too stupid to learn from past mistakes.
> 
> Nearly 400 House bills stuck in Senate limbo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those bills were stuck there before impeachment inquiry.  What the fuck is the House able to do about the bills Moscow Mitch is sitting on?
Click to expand...

Engage in the interactive process with the Senate until they can strike a mutually agreeable deal.  Are Democrats completely lost on how to conduct themselves in a representative Republic?


----------



## Zorro!

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even Biden?  He only wants to outsource that?  We have a Justice Dept and investigative agencies, but The Only One wants Ukraine to announce an investigation.  That's fucked-up, comrade.
> 
> 
> 
> nope, trump is doing the state's business, unlike the congressional house.  They are the one's with the actual quid pro quo going on right now.  I want the government business being done, not their infectious fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government business is being done - note all of the breaks for votes during the process.  Unlike Trump, who can only obsess about one thing at a time, Pelosi is able to walk, talk, and chew gum, at the same time.  Women, by nature, are better able to multi-task than men, because we have to.  Especially working women who are accustomed to balancing work obligations, managing family life and schedules, as well as meals laundry, etc., and social obligations, all while being perfectly groomed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no need of your sexist claptrap moralizing.  What bills has Pelosi put on Trump's desk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The proper question is not what bills have gone to trump, but what bills were sent to the Senate and sat on by McConnell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would think by now, the commiecrats would have learned that payback is a bitch.  But as we see with this farce they are proceeding with, they are too stupid to learn from past mistakes.
> 
> Nearly 400 House bills stuck in Senate limbo
Click to expand...

They don't seem to be very smart, though they are obsessed with overturning the 2016 election.


----------



## depotoo

playtime said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, since vidman's peers are keeping his ass safe from those that could do harm to him & have some pretty good feelings about the dude - me thinx that court marshal ain't gonna happen.  too bad so sad for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump isn’t leaving office...too bad so sad for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's been waiting three years for you all to take him out.  how's that been working out for you?  too funny you don't see the irony in your own post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a troll.  He doesn’t know what the heck he is talking about. He doesn’t want to engage in a true discussion of the facts.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> Sondland testified Trump told him there is no quid pro quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *haaaaaaaaaaa............ troll this asshole....
> 
> *
> he admits it w/in 20 secs.
Click to expand...

Which he corrected later, keep up!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ame®icano said:


> Mussolini was original socialist,


And then he wasn't. Nice try.


----------



## Zorro!

WEATHER53 said:


> 65-35 Trump in 2020
> Thank you libtards, we could not have done it without you.


They keep laying goose eggs!

OUT ON A LIMB: It’s Okay Not to Care About All This Impeachment Stuff.


----------



## charwin95

mudwhistle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The takeaways from Sondland's testimony yesterday were:
> The accusations against the Bidens are NOT CREDIBLE
> The disinformation campaign against Yavanovich was NOT CREDIBLE
> Sondland 100% objects to the withholding of military aid to Ukraine (as does every other witness who has been on so far)
> 
> This makes our President look STUPID.  He believes conspiracy theories and nurses his grudges (even if the Ukrainians DID support Hillary in 2016, why is he still sulking about that now?)  Does everyone who supported Hillary deserve investigations by the government?  Apparently so, according to Trump and his supporters.
> 
> The entire underpinning of Trump's "favor" is bullshit.  So should I be embarrassed that our President is into illegal arm twisting with foreign leaders, or embarrassed that he's dumber than a rock?
> 
> 
> 
> This is a perfect example of selective hearing from a person who has an axe to grind.
> 
> The only thing I heard from the testimony was that these people are presuming something that doesn't exist.....and that is supposedly grounds for impeachment of the president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard that, too.  I was thinking of new stuff; to me it was more noteworthy than the same thing that has been brought up over and over and over both in the press and at the hearings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that this hearing is a smokescreen set up by Hillary and the Democrats to lessen the impact of the release of the IG report and the coming indictments of FBI and DoJ officials who have committed crimes, right?
Click to expand...


Do you have a proof or just another lies? 

Most common to most or all Trumpers are bunch of LIARS.


----------



## Zorro!

Dragonlady said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides rightwingnuts, who said Dems are afraid of Biden being investigated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently all Dems, all who support this impeachment sham against President Trump simply for asking Ukraine to crack down on corruption.  Why else would they be claiming this personally benefits President Trump?  It only benefits him if Biden is guilty of corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can’t he
> You presume it’s soley because Biden is a potential political rival. There are other reasons which include the fact that Biden’s son gravy train ride is self serving to the Biden’s and disadvantageous to the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is part of the crooked Clinton-Obama continuum.
> 
> Confidence in Trump economy at record high, with no hit from impeachment.
> 
> Another poll finds that public support for President Trump has not waned in the face of House impeachment hearings, and the approval for his handling of the economy has hit a new record high.
> 
> In today’s Gallup survey, 57% approve of the Trump economy. That, said the survey analysis, is “by one percentage point, his best as president.”
> 
> It comes as the stock market is hitting new highs, and unemployment is at a low for several groups.
> 
> Meanwhile, Gallup found that Trump’s approval rating is at a near high of 43% for the year. The last time he was at that level was before the Ukraine phone call emerged.
> 
> Most importantly, Republicans still have strong support for the president, at 90%.
> 
> This wasn’t how it was supposed to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only reason that Trump's approval with Republicans is at 90% is because all of the smart Republicans have left the party.  Membership is declining.  90% of a smaller and smaller group of people doesn't mean that Trump is more popular than ever.  The poll you reference was taken before the hearings began.
> 
> Every day is a huge bombshell which utter demolishes whatever spin the Republicans had been putting on this mess up to that point.  Today, Fiona Hill dismantled the false narrative that the Ukraiians are the ones who meddled, not Russia, and the Biden's should be investigated.  She pointed out that these stories are part of a known disinformation campaign being run by Russia and Vladimir Putin, and she found it alarming that members of the Republican Party are now promoting proven Russian propaganda on the American people.
> 
> We're talking to YOU Devon Nunes.
Click to expand...

WRONG!  GOP ID has increased since the 2016 election while Dems have remained flat.

Party Affiliation


----------



## Zorro!

Mac-7 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently all Dems, all who support this impeachment sham against President Trump simply for asking Ukraine to crack down on corruption.  Why else would they be claiming this personally benefits President Trump?  It only benefits him if Biden is guilty of corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can’t he
> You presume it’s soley because Biden is a potential political rival. There are other reasons which include the fact that Biden’s son gravy train ride is self serving to the Biden’s and disadvantageous to the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is part of the crooked Clinton-Obama continuum.
> 
> Confidence in Trump economy at record high, with no hit from impeachment.
> 
> Another poll finds that public support for President Trump has not waned in the face of House impeachment hearings, and the approval for his handling of the economy has hit a new record high.
> 
> In today’s Gallup survey, 57% approve of the Trump economy. That, said the survey analysis, is “by one percentage point, his best as president.”
> 
> It comes as the stock market is hitting new highs, and unemployment is at a low for several groups.
> 
> Meanwhile, Gallup found that Trump’s approval rating is at a near high of 43% for the year. The last time he was at that level was before the Ukraine phone call emerged.
> 
> Most importantly, Republicans still have strong support for the president, at 90%.
> 
> This wasn’t how it was supposed to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump didn't create this economy. And we need to get rid of him before it's too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think without the liberal impeachment scam the economy would be even better
Click to expand...

Democrats aren't pro-growth, in fact, the energy in the party pushes policies consistent with the degrowther movement.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Zorro! said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Government business is being done - note all of the breaks for votes during the process.  Unlike Trump, who can only obsess about one thing at a time, Pelosi is able to walk, talk, and chew gum, at the same time.  Women, by nature, are better able to multi-task than men, because we have to.  Especially working women who are accustomed to balancing work obligations, managing family life and schedules, as well as meals laundry, etc., and social obligations, all while being perfectly groomed.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no need of your sexist claptrap moralizing.  What bills has Pelosi put on Trump's desk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The proper question is not what bills have gone to trump, but what bills were sent to the Senate and sat on by McConnell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would think by now, the commiecrats would have learned that payback is a bitch.  But as we see with this farce they are proceeding with, they are too stupid to learn from past mistakes.
> 
> Nearly 400 House bills stuck in Senate limbo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those bills were stuck there before impeachment inquiry.  What the fuck is the House able to do about the bills Moscow Mitch is sitting on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Engage in the interactive process with the Senate until they can strike a mutually agreeable deal.  Are Democrats completely lost on how to conduct themselves in a representative Republic?
Click to expand...


They don't have the ability to declare phony emergencies, then rely on supine Republicans to surrender their Congressional powers the way Trump does.  I don't think Democrats need lessons from Republicans in how to conduct themselves in a representative democracy.


----------



## charwin95

Ray From Cleveland said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fiona Hill is more of an American than any of the traitors who continue to defend Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  If her testimony was more sided toward Trump, you'd be calling her a fascist bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's not. She's told us the truth. Just like everyone else who has testified.
> 
> And you can't handle it.
> 
> Traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we've heard the truth repeatedly.  No quid pro quo ordered by Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sondland testified there was a quid pro quo, and that everyone knew about it.  He even named names.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, a "presumed" quid pro quo.  He also testified that Trump never ordered one, and in fact when questioned, Trump ordered no quid pro quo.
Click to expand...


LOL. Yes there is clear quid pro quo. No doubt. 

Trump ordered no quid pro is a joke. What do you expect from a liar president? 




Trump is a piece of art PATHOLOGICAL LIAR. 

AP FACT CHECK: Trump’s false claim about Apple plant

WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump tried to take credit Wednesday for opening a plant that’s been in business for years.

He also tried to blame House Speaker Nancy Pelosi for closing Congress, but she didn’t.

TRUMP: “Today I opened a major Apple Manufacturing plant in Texas that will bring high paying jobs back to America. Today Nancy Pelosi closed Congress because she doesn’t care about American Workers!” — tweet early Wednesday evening.

THE FACTS: Neither happened.

Trump visited a factory in Austin, Texas, that has made the Mac Pro for Apple since 2013.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Was there an investigation into Biden?  Nope

Did Ukraine get the aid?  Yep

STFU liberals.

Win.....at....the.....polls.

Stop.....being....cvnts


----------



## Faun

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides rightwingnuts, who said Dems are afraid of Biden being investigated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently all Dems, all who support this impeachment sham against President Trump simply for asking Ukraine to crack down on corruption.  Why else would they be claiming this personally benefits President Trump?  It only benefits him if Biden is guilty of corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can’t he
> You presume it’s soley because Biden is a potential political rival. There are other reasons which include the fact that Biden’s son gravy train ride is self serving to the Biden’s and disadvantageous to the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Why can’t he"*
> 
> Because there's a fucking law against it, ya con moron.
> 
> *§30121 Contributions and donations by foreign nationals*
> 
> *(a) Prohibition*
> 
> It shall be unlawful for-
> 
> (1) a foreign national, directly or indirectly, to make-
> 
> (A) a contribution or donation of money or other thing of value, or to make an express or implied promise to make a contribution or donation, in connection with a Federal, State, or local election;
> 
> (B) a contribution or donation to a committee of a political party; or
> 
> (C) an expenditure, independent expenditure, or disbursement for an electioneering communication (within the meaning of section 30104(f)(3) of this title); or​(2) a person to solicit, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Circling back to the old “it’s a campaign contribution” bullshit, eh?
> 
> In other words you got nothing.  No one with an IQ above 70 would even try to make that argument in a court.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

And yet, I get to sit back and watch him get impeached over it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

How can you charge Trump with crimes no one saw?

Bribery? Nope

Quid Pro Quo? Nope


----------



## Ame®icano

mamooth said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pulling it right out of you ass, still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History. It's not just for liberals, you know. But in reality, it apparently is.
> 
> Madeleine Albright - Wikipedia
> ---
> Czech President, Václav Havel, spoke openly about the possibility of Albright succeeding him. Albright was reportedly flattered, but denied ever seriously considering the possibility of running for office in her country of origin
> ---
> 
> Next time, do some basic research, and you won't end up looking so stupid.
> 
> This is where you now mewl about details to excuse being so wrong. Please proceed.
Click to expand...


You too are mistaken and I stand by my post, because I am correct. Difference is in details.

Madeleine Albright was born in Czechoslovakia, the country that doesn't exist today it that form, but as two countries, Czech Republic and Slovakia. The split happened in 1993, upon fall of Soviet block. 

Vaclav Havel was first president of newly established Czech Republic, for ten years.

Vaclav Havel did not offer job to Albright, since he can't offer it. He can ask her to consider running for president, which he did. Second, he did not asked her to run for president of Czechoslovakia, as DragonLady claim, since THAT country did not existed since 1993, and THAT is what I was referring to. 

You might be desperate to prove someone wrong on this board, but for that you have to *know *the history, not just to rely on Wikipedia.


----------



## OKTexas

joaquinmiller said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep......Rudy knows who is guilty of what....so of course....the Democrats claim he's committing crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sondland testified:  ""Mr. Giuliani expressed those requests directly to the Ukrainians. Mr. Giuliani also expressed those requests directly to us," Sondland told the House Intelligence Committee. "We all understood that these prerequisites for the White House call and White House meeting reflected President Trump’s desires and requirements.""
> 
> Edit- removed sumpin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And reality shows, the call happened, a meeting in NY happened, WH meeting hasn't happened, YET, and what has Ukraine done? Come on commie give us the facts, what has Ukraine done?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine has gotten lucky because the whistleblower complaint blew up Trump's bribery scheme.  You didn't know?
> 
> When you pretend failure equals innocence, you should just talk among yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMFAO, the WH call happened on 25 July, you claimed that was a condition, tell us when the CIA rat lies came to light again. You commies just love painting yourselves into corners and then try to lie your way out.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen no one claim the phone call was a 'condition'.  Congress was notified of the whistle blower complaint on 9/9/19.  Funds were released on 9/11/19, a couple of days before Zelensky was due to announce an investigation.  The bribery scheme failed.  That doesn't mean it didn't happen.   Haven't you watched any of the testimony?
Click to expand...



Really? Again, what did Ukraine do to get the call?


joaquinmiller said:


> "We all understood that these prerequisites for *the White House call* and White House meeting reflected President Trump’s desires and requirements."


And FYI the aid was released the day before the senate was due to vote on releasing aid, because republicans said they supported it. Neither the CIA rat or the commies in the house had anything to do with it.

.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  If her testimony was more sided toward Trump, you'd be calling her a fascist bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's not. She's told us the truth. Just like everyone else who has testified.
> 
> And you can't handle it.
> 
> Traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we've heard the truth repeatedly.  No quid pro quo ordered by Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sondland testified there was a quid pro quo, and that everyone knew about it.  He even named names.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, a "presumed" quid pro quo.  He also testified that Trump never ordered one, and in fact when questioned, Trump ordered no quid pro quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. Yes there is clear quid pro quo. No doubt.
> 
> Trump ordered no quid pro is a joke. What do you expect from a liar president?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is a piece of art PATHOLOGICAL LIAR.
> 
> AP FACT CHECK: Trump’s false claim about Apple plant
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump tried to take credit Wednesday for opening a plant that’s been in business for years.
> 
> He also tried to blame House Speaker Nancy Pelosi for closing Congress, but she didn’t.
> 
> TRUMP: “Today I opened a major Apple Manufacturing plant in Texas that will bring high paying jobs back to America. Today Nancy Pelosi closed Congress because she doesn’t care about American Workers!” — tweet early Wednesday evening.
> 
> THE FACTS: Neither happened.
> 
> Trump visited a factory in Austin, Texas, that has made the Mac Pro for Apple since 2013.
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

WEATHER53 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides rightwingnuts, who said Dems are afraid of Biden being investigated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently all Dems, all who support this impeachment sham against President Trump simply for asking Ukraine to crack down on corruption.  Why else would they be claiming this personally benefits President Trump?  It only benefits him if Biden is guilty of corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can’t he
> You presume it’s soley because Biden is a potential political rival. There are other reasons which include the fact that Biden’s son gravy train ride is self serving to the Biden’s and disadvantageous to the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Why can’t he"*
> 
> Because there's a fucking law against it, ya con moron.
> 
> *§30121 Contributions and donations by foreign nationals*
> 
> *(a) Prohibition*
> 
> It shall be unlawful for-
> 
> (1) a foreign national, directly or indirectly, to make-
> 
> (A) a contribution or donation of money or other thing of value, or to make an express or implied promise to make a contribution or donation, in connection with a Federal, State, or local election;
> 
> (B) a contribution or donation to a committee of a political party; or
> 
> (C) an expenditure, independent expenditure, or disbursement for an electioneering communication (within the meaning of section 30104(f)(3) of this title); or​(2) a person to solicit, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume you were offering evidence that Trump tried to illegally invoke personal gain. Otherwise none of what you posted is relevant or clarifying to what he actually did on behalf of the USA.
Click to expand...

Too easy....

_"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you ·can look into it ..."_​


----------



## OKTexas

joaquinmiller said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> 
> 
> Why can’t he
> You presume it’s soley because Biden is a potential political rival. There are other reasons which include the fact that Biden’s son gravy train ride is self serving to the Biden’s and disadvantageous to the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is part of the crooked Clinton-Obama continuum.
> 
> Confidence in Trump economy at record high, with no hit from impeachment.
> 
> Another poll finds that public support for President Trump has not waned in the face of House impeachment hearings, and the approval for his handling of the economy has hit a new record high.
> 
> In today’s Gallup survey, 57% approve of the Trump economy. That, said the survey analysis, is “by one percentage point, his best as president.”
> 
> It comes as the stock market is hitting new highs, and unemployment is at a low for several groups.
> 
> Meanwhile, Gallup found that Trump’s approval rating is at a near high of 43% for the year. The last time he was at that level was before the Ukraine phone call emerged.
> 
> Most importantly, Republicans still have strong support for the president, at 90%.
> 
> This wasn’t how it was supposed to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only reason that Trump's approval with Republicans is at 90% is because all of the smart Republicans have left the party.  Membership is declining.  90% of a smaller and smaller group of people doesn't mean that Trump is more popular than ever.  The poll you reference was taken before the hearings began.
> 
> Every day is a huge bombshell which utter demolishes whatever spin the Republicans had been putting on this mess up to that point.  Today, Fiona Hill dismantled the false narrative that the Ukraiians are the ones who meddled, not Russia, and the Biden's should be investigated.  She pointed out that these stories are part of a known disinformation campaign being run by Russia and Vladimir Putin, and she found it alarming that members of the Republican Party are now promoting proven Russian propaganda on the American people.
> 
> We're talking to YOU Devon Nunes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If all the "smart" Republicans have left the party why does the RNC and Trump have over a hundred million dollars in the bank, and the DNC is broke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Sondland proves the store is open.
> 
> Wanna be an Ambassador?
Click to expand...



And it's been open for near 250 years, all presidents have appointed patrons to ambassador positions. Of course it's only a problem when Trump does it, RIGHT????????

.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump wanted dirt on his political opponent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is his political opponent, and how did Trump conclude he was?  Nobody knows who his opponent is going to be.
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> About Joe Biden, why doesn't Trump demand his justice department open an investigation into Joe & Hunter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because honest people (which Democrats are not) need to provide some kind of evidence of wrongdoing, not just because it looks so bad.  It's clear why drug head was hired for a multi-million dollar paying job, but again, no evidence of what was provided in exchange for giving him that gravy job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both Biden and Trump are running for the same office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, them and some two dozen others.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Opponents have yet to be determined. Claiming quid pro joe is Trumps political rival is like saying every commiecrat is. Commiecrats like you for instance. LMAO
> 
> .
Click to expand...

They both running for the same office, dumbfuck.


----------



## ColonelAngus

The next Dimm POTUS should be impeached.

We will find the crime.

Sondland bought his ambassadorship from Trump for $1 million. Let’s go after Trump for that.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently all Dems, all who support this impeachment sham against President Trump simply for asking Ukraine to crack down on corruption.  Why else would they be claiming this personally benefits President Trump?  It only benefits him if Biden is guilty of corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can’t he
> You presume it’s soley because Biden is a potential political rival. There are other reasons which include the fact that Biden’s son gravy train ride is self serving to the Biden’s and disadvantageous to the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Why can’t he"*
> 
> Because there's a fucking law against it, ya con moron.
> 
> *§30121 Contributions and donations by foreign nationals*
> 
> *(a) Prohibition*
> 
> It shall be unlawful for-
> 
> (1) a foreign national, directly or indirectly, to make-
> 
> (A) a contribution or donation of money or other thing of value, or to make an express or implied promise to make a contribution or donation, in connection with a Federal, State, or local election;
> 
> (B) a contribution or donation to a committee of a political party; or
> 
> (C) an expenditure, independent expenditure, or disbursement for an electioneering communication (within the meaning of section 30104(f)(3) of this title); or​(2) a person to solicit, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Circling back to the old “it’s a campaign contribution” bullshit, eh?
> 
> In other words you got nothing.  No one with an IQ above 70 would even try to make that argument in a court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> And yet, I get to sit back and watch him get impeached over it.
Click to expand...


Impeach Trump for Biden's crimes!

Pyrrhic victory - Wikipedia

The House votes to "impeach" for crimes no one testifies to, and the Senate vaporized what's left of the Stalinist democrat Party


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Zorro! said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope, trump is doing the state's business, unlike the congressional house.  They are the one's with the actual quid pro quo going on right now.  I want the government business being done, not their infectious fantasies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Government business is being done - note all of the breaks for votes during the process.  Unlike Trump, who can only obsess about one thing at a time, Pelosi is able to walk, talk, and chew gum, at the same time.  Women, by nature, are better able to multi-task than men, because we have to.  Especially working women who are accustomed to balancing work obligations, managing family life and schedules, as well as meals laundry, etc., and social obligations, all while being perfectly groomed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no need of your sexist claptrap moralizing.  What bills has Pelosi put on Trump's desk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The proper question is not what bills have gone to trump, but what bills were sent to the Senate and sat on by McConnell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would think by now, the commiecrats would have learned that payback is a bitch.  But as we see with this farce they are proceeding with, they are too stupid to learn from past mistakes.
> 
> Nearly 400 House bills stuck in Senate limbo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't seem to be very smart, though they are obsessed with overturning the 2016 election.
Click to expand...


Yep, and I hope the Republicans do the exact same to the next commie President.  Then they'll be crying how awful it is the Republicans are using the stupidest thing to impeach a President.


----------



## Rambunctious

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, it's the DOJ's business to investigate biden, and they are.  Not trump.  you should learn your agencies better.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pity Trump went to a foreign national to get help for an investigation into Biden rather than go to his own DoJ. He wouldn't be getting impeached if he had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there's no dirt on the Biden's, then what are you guys so worried about? Let Hunter testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't care less about Biden. Investigate him for all I care.
> 
> But Trump is still not legally allowed to solicit a foreign national to do it for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want my president to uncover and investigate corruption in other nations before he sends my tax dollars to them...what is it that you find troubling about that?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should have elected one who sought to have Ukraine fight against corruption rather than look into a 3 year old rumor.
Click to expand...

What three year old rumor?...the one that Biden bragged about on video?....come on man....do you really want to go back to the days of greased palms and dirty elected officials?....politicians should not bribe nations to give their kids ridiculously over paid do nothing jobs...whether you think its okay or not....


----------



## charwin95

ColonelAngus said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> They keep talking about Trump delaying the military aid to Ukraine jeopardizing the country.
> 
> Did Obama give them anything when Crimea was annexed?
> 
> Nope!
> 
> Fucking hypocrites.  It’s sick.  Obama was sucking Putin’s cock so he didn’t give Ukraine any aid.
> 
> Dimms are such bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> This is what happened when you have a president that is so fucking inept he doesn’t even know how to ask simple favor. Instead he have tons of people involved.
> 
> Results ...... bribery or extortion. = IMPEACHABLE
> 
> Without the decency of the democrats we don’t hear any of these corruptness of Trump..... spreading lies and conspiracy crap.
> 
> You can cry however you want Trump is the most corrupted disgusting president ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Derp derp derp derp
> 
> When Obama tells Medvedev  “Tell Vladimir I’ll have more flexibility after my election.”....that’s mutha flocking collusion on a hot mic.
> 
> You fairy,
> 
> Plus, Obama killed hundreds of thousands of Brown people in Libya, Syria, Yemen....all Illegal regime change wars.
> 
> He is a fucking war criminal who should be tried and executed.  That’s corruption, you simple racist.  Someone says the N word and you shit your panties, but Obama commits fucking GENOCIDE, AND YOU DONT CARE.
> 
> That’s fucked.
Click to expand...


Understand truth hurts. 
I’ll vote for Obama on next election. If Obama had committed genocide. How come haters like you are the only one crying? 

Obama was and is well respected with very high remarks both domestic and international. That’s a fact. 

Trump is a the lousiest POTUS ever that made us bigots, racist, bully and laughing stock around the globe. That’s a fact. 

Dude this whole Ukraine crap could have been very simple deal to accomplish but Trump is so amateur and stupid.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is his political opponent, and how did Trump conclude he was?  Nobody knows who his opponent is going to be.
> 
> Because honest people (which Democrats are not) need to provide some kind of evidence of wrongdoing, not just because it looks so bad.  It's clear why drug head was hired for a multi-million dollar paying job, but again, no evidence of what was provided in exchange for giving him that gravy job.
> 
> 
> 
> Both Biden and Trump are running for the same office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, them and some two dozen others.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Opponents have yet to be determined. Claiming quid pro joe is Trumps political rival is like saying every commiecrat is. Commiecrats like you for instance. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They both running for the same office, dumbfuck.
Click to expand...


Yeah, them and some two dozen others. 

You want to do this all night? I can copy and paste the same reply over and over if you wish. LMAO

.


----------



## Ame®icano

mamooth said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having second thought that she's a woman.
> 
> Uhm... Is he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out, a Trump cultist being a whiny sexist shittains. Golly, what a surprise. They don't have issues with women at all, really they don't.
Click to expand...


To call someone "sexist" you first have to know what sexist is.



> sex·ist
> /ˈseksist/
> 
> characterized by or showing prejudice, stereotyping, or discrimination, typically against women, on the basis of sex.


Now explain where have I shown prejudice, stereotype or discrimination against this (wo)man.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Trump was investigated for collusion.

There was no collusion.

Obama and Hillary were instrumental in this accusation.

.....and they used foreign actors to help get dirt on Trump.

So that was illegal, right?


----------



## depotoo

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  If her testimony was more sided toward Trump, you'd be calling her a fascist bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's not. She's told us the truth. Just like everyone else who has testified.
> 
> And you can't handle it.
> 
> Traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we've heard the truth repeatedly.  No quid pro quo ordered by Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sondland testified there was a quid pro quo, and that everyone knew about it.  He even named names.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, a "presumed" quid pro quo.  He also testified that Trump never ordered one, and in fact when questioned, Trump ordered no quid pro quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. Yes there is clear quid pro quo. No doubt.
> 
> Trump ordered no quid pro is a joke. What do you expect from a liar president?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is a piece of art PATHOLOGICAL LIAR.
> 
> AP FACT CHECK: Trump’s false claim about Apple plant
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump tried to take credit Wednesday for opening a plant that’s been in business for years.
> 
> He also tried to blame House Speaker Nancy Pelosi for closing Congress, but she didn’t.
> 
> TRUMP: “Today I opened a major Apple Manufacturing plant in Texas that will bring high paying jobs back to America. Today Nancy Pelosi closed Congress because she doesn’t care about American Workers!” — tweet early Wednesday evening.
> 
> THE FACTS: Neither happened.
> 
> Trump visited a factory in Austin, Texas, that has made the Mac Pro for Apple since 2013.
Click to expand...

Honey, they started the new expansion.  No lie.  Just a Perfect example of how the media lies-
Apple expands in Austin
Company Breaks Ground on New Campus, Begins Production of All-New Mac Pro

Out of the horses mouth


----------



## Dragonlady

Rustic said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sondland testified there was a quid pro quo, and that everyone knew about it.  He even named names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a "presumed" quid pro quo.  He also testified that Trump never ordered one, and in fact when questioned, Trump ordered no quid pro quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump said, "Talk to Rudy."  But, of course, Trump has blocked Rudy from testifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep......Rudy knows who is guilty of what....so of course....the Democrats claim he's committing crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rudy is a senile old fart who doesn't know his ass from a hole in the ground, and Rudy is committing crimes.  Notice how his buddies, Lev and Parm are now going to jail?  No, you're ignoring that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... and still no Russian connection
Click to expand...


Who is the Ukraine at war with?  If the Ukraine doesn’t receive military aid, who does that benefit?  Where did the Crowdstrike false propaganda story come from?  Where did Guliani get his faked evidence on Maria Yovanovitch?


----------



## Dana7360

Synthaholic said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> *because the whistle blower came forward...*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly when did the unknown invisible alleged whistle blower come forward??   ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Days before trump released the funds.
Click to expand...




trump released the funds 2 days after the House of Reps announced they were starting investigations into the hold on the funds and why they were being withheld. 

The whistleblower submitted his complaint on August 12th.

The House started investigating the hold of funds on September 9th. 

trump released the funds on September 11th. 

The ONLY reason why trump released the funds was because of the whistleblower report and his conspiracy to bribe/extort the president of Ukraine was being exposed. 

In other words, he was busted. Big time.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Olde Europe said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, demented con. In reality, you have no clue if he's going to win the Democrats' nomination or not. So all you're really doing is spouting nonsensical babble.
> 
> And again, losing that race doesn't mean he's not running as a third party.
> 
> Deal with reality for once ... they're both running for president now. They're political rivals, no matter how stupid you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that.
> 
> While the Ukraine shakedown was playing out, polls showed Biden was the strongest contender, the most likely to beat Trump.  Damaging him so severely to knock him out of the race would have eliminated the strongest opponent from the race.  That's the personal political benefit Trump was trying to acquire right there.
> 
> Not that there is any hope for the Trump sycophants to stop their suicide mission - the Dear Leader demands no less.
Click to expand...


And we are still over 11 months away from the election.  Nobody knows who Trump is going to run against.


----------



## OKTexas

charwin95 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> They keep talking about Trump delaying the military aid to Ukraine jeopardizing the country.
> 
> Did Obama give them anything when Crimea was annexed?
> 
> Nope!
> 
> Fucking hypocrites.  It’s sick.  Obama was sucking Putin’s cock so he didn’t give Ukraine any aid.
> 
> Dimms are such bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> This is what happened when you have a president that is so fucking inept he doesn’t even know how to ask simple favor. Instead he have tons of people involved.
> 
> Results ...... bribery or extortion. = IMPEACHABLE
> 
> Without the decency of the democrats we don’t hear any of these corruptness of Trump..... spreading lies and conspiracy crap.
> 
> You can cry however you want Trump is the most corrupted disgusting president ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Derp derp derp derp
> 
> When Obama tells Medvedev  “Tell Vladimir I’ll have more flexibility after my election.”....that’s mutha flocking collusion on a hot mic.
> 
> You fairy,
> 
> Plus, Obama killed hundreds of thousands of Brown people in Libya, Syria, Yemen....all Illegal regime change wars.
> 
> He is a fucking war criminal who should be tried and executed.  That’s corruption, you simple racist.  Someone says the N word and you shit your panties, but Obama commits fucking GENOCIDE, AND YOU DONT CARE.
> 
> That’s fucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Understand truth hurts.
> I’ll vote for Obama on next election. If Obama had committed genocide. How come haters like you are the only one crying?
> 
> Obama was and is well respected with very high remarks both domestic and international. That’s a fact.
> 
> Trump is a the lousiest POTUS ever that made us bigots, racist, bully and laughing stock around the globe. That’s a fact.
> 
> Dude this whole Ukraine crap could have been very simple deal to accomplish but Trump is so amateur and stupid.
Click to expand...



maobama will be the invisible president of history, everything he did with his pen and phone is vanishing. There will be a small asterisk by his name, *first half black president. LMAO

.


----------



## The Purge

*Adam Schiff Connected to Both Companies Named in $7.4 Billion Burisma-US-Ukraine Corruption Case[/B

As reported on Wednesday the head of Burisma Holdings was indicted this week in Ukraine!

Ukrainian Prosecutor General indicted Burisma owner Nikolai Zlochevsky

The claim alleges that Hunter Biden and his partners received $16.5 million over several years for their ‘services’ in Ukraine.

Vice President Joe Biden’s son Hunter Biden took a lucrative post on the Burisma Board in 2014. Hunter Biden was making millions from the corrupt Ukrainian oil and gas company.

(Excerpt) Read more at thegatewaypundit.com*


----------



## charwin95

OKTexas said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how liberals can  see the collusion with Russia when their darling Muller spent almost three years and never could see it. I guess that is the same feelings based modality that allows Shits libs to call  people “witnesses” who Never Saw  Anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Please Stop.
> 
> There’s no collusion. We are not talking about collusion.......... but 100% clear evidence that Russia interferes and rape our democracy in 2016 presidential election. That’s a fact. Proved by intelligence agencies hired by inept Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And, Ukrainians also did. In fact several countries tried other than Russia tried, one does not exclude the other.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


That is only coming out from Trump and his followers plus his cartels. Nobody else. 
Your proof is WHAT? 

Nunez was in charge before Sciff could have mentioned that a long time ago. Don’t you think?


----------



## mamooth

Zorro! said:


> WRONG!  GOP ID has increased since the 2016 election while Dems have remained flat.



No, totally wrong. You did notice that your link showed the opposite of what you claimed, right?

1. Trends in party affiliation among demographic groups
---
The 8-percentage-point Democratic advantage in leaned partisan identification is wider than at any point since 2009, and a statistically significant shift since 2016, when Democrats had a 4-point edge (48% to 44%).
---

Worst for you is how the democratic advantage is much larger among the young. Party ID is essentially fixed by age 30. If it changes, it changes  in the liberal direction, since individuals get more liberal as they age. Republicans only do well with old white men, the group that is shrinking the fastest.


----------



## joaquinmiller

OKTexas said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sondland testified:  ""Mr. Giuliani expressed those requests directly to the Ukrainians. Mr. Giuliani also expressed those requests directly to us," Sondland told the House Intelligence Committee. "We all understood that these prerequisites for the White House call and White House meeting reflected President Trump’s desires and requirements.""
> 
> Edit- removed sumpin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And reality shows, the call happened, a meeting in NY happened, WH meeting hasn't happened, YET, and what has Ukraine done? Come on commie give us the facts, what has Ukraine done?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine has gotten lucky because the whistleblower complaint blew up Trump's bribery scheme.  You didn't know?
> 
> When you pretend failure equals innocence, you should just talk among yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMFAO, the WH call happened on 25 July, you claimed that was a condition, tell us when the CIA rat lies came to light again. You commies just love painting yourselves into corners and then try to lie your way out.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen no one claim the phone call was a 'condition'.  Congress was notified of the whistle blower complaint on 9/9/19.  Funds were released on 9/11/19, a couple of days before Zelensky was due to announce an investigation.  The bribery scheme failed.  That doesn't mean it didn't happen.   Haven't you watched any of the testimony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Again, what did Ukraine do to get the call?
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We all understood that these prerequisites for *the White House call* and White House meeting reflected President Trump’s desires and requirements."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And FYI the aid was released the day before the senate was due to vote on releasing aid, because republicans said they supported it. Neither the CIA rat or the commies in the house had anything to do with it.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Congress had already authorized the aid.  Why would the Senate vote on releasing it?

_"Sondland said he informed Secretary of State Mike Pompeo that he had spoken to Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky *before the July 25 call* between Mr. Trump and Zelensky, recalling he had told Zelensky he should mention his intention "to run a fully transparent investigation and will 'turn over every stone.'"
_
I had missed that even the call had a price, but I expect Zelensky fulfilled a commitment when he said, "_ I guarantee as the President of Ukraine that all the investigations will be conducted openly and candidly.  That I can assure you._"  You know, because they had been talking about it for weeks.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> You at least have to come up with a serious charge. With actual witnesses and shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Already done.
> 
> And you still sound ridiculous. No, all anyone has to do is subpoena. So your claim is the great president and his gang wont testify, because there is no reason to clear themselves.
> 
> Listen to yourself. How can you not see how stupid you sound?
Click to expand...

LoL, what’s the charge?

If the dems are so dumb ass stupid to proceed with this the actual trial is going to be a blood bath.


----------



## ColonelAngus

OKTexas said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> They keep talking about Trump delaying the military aid to Ukraine jeopardizing the country.
> 
> Did Obama give them anything when Crimea was annexed?
> 
> Nope!
> 
> Fucking hypocrites.  It’s sick.  Obama was sucking Putin’s cock so he didn’t give Ukraine any aid.
> 
> Dimms are such bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> This is what happened when you have a president that is so fucking inept he doesn’t even know how to ask simple favor. Instead he have tons of people involved.
> 
> Results ...... bribery or extortion. = IMPEACHABLE
> 
> Without the decency of the democrats we don’t hear any of these corruptness of Trump..... spreading lies and conspiracy crap.
> 
> You can cry however you want Trump is the most corrupted disgusting president ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Derp derp derp derp
> 
> When Obama tells Medvedev  “Tell Vladimir I’ll have more flexibility after my election.”....that’s mutha flocking collusion on a hot mic.
> 
> You fairy,
> 
> Plus, Obama killed hundreds of thousands of Brown people in Libya, Syria, Yemen....all Illegal regime change wars.
> 
> He is a fucking war criminal who should be tried and executed.  That’s corruption, you simple racist.  Someone says the N word and you shit your panties, but Obama commits fucking GENOCIDE, AND YOU DONT CARE.
> 
> That’s fucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Understand truth hurts.
> I’ll vote for Obama on next election. If Obama had committed genocide. How come haters like you are the only one crying?
> 
> Obama was and is well respected with very high remarks both domestic and international. That’s a fact.
> 
> Trump is a the lousiest POTUS ever that made us bigots, racist, bully and laughing stock around the globe. That’s a fact.
> 
> Dude this whole Ukraine crap could have been very simple deal to accomplish but Trump is so amateur and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maobama will be the invisible president of history, everything he did with his pen and phone is vanishing. There will be a small asterisk by his name, *first half black president. LMAO
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Droned the fuck out of the Middle East. POS.


----------



## Sandy Shanks

"Fiona Hill’s testimony is riddled with speculation and guesses about any role that Mr. Mulvaney played with anything related to Ukraine. She bases much of her testimony about him on things allegedly heard from unnamed staffers, guards in the West Wing, and “many people.” The fact is that Ms. Hill has never met Mr. Mulvaney other than in passing, and has never discussed anything with him regarding Ukraine. We have no idea why Ms. Hill believes Mr. Mulvaney was so heavily involved, especially in light of Ambassador Sondland’s contrary testimony that he only spoke very infrequently to Mr. Mulvaney and had zero substantive conversations with him about Ukraine. This inquiry continues to be a sham. No court in this country would give any weight to testimony about Mr. Mulvaney as speculative as Ms. Hill’s. Neither should Congress or the public."— Mulvaney attorney Bob Driscoll

There is a simple solution to all this. Mick Mulvaney should appear before the impeachment hearings to clear his name. Will that happen? Of course not, and neither will Bolton, Pompeo, or Giuliani, or anyone close to Trump who is aware of the issues.

Theoretically, those close to Trump would b exculpatory witnesses presenting his side. But Trump won't allow that to happen. Why is that?

The answer to that question is quite simple.


----------



## Dragonlady

ColonelAngus said:


> Trump was investigated for collusion.
> 
> There was no collusion.
> 
> Obama and Hillary were instrumental in this accusation.
> 
> .....and they used foreign actors to help get dirt on Trump.
> 
> So that was illegal, right?



Trump was investigated for “criminal conspiracy”, not “collusion”.  Mueller found a LOT of collusion.  Over 200 contacts between Trump and Russians. 

Trump’s “No collusion” is a lie. A whopper in fact.  Just like “No quid pro quo” is a lie. Both have been exposed as lies.  

Every witness this week has incriminated Donald Trump in a criminal bribery and extortion scheme. Everyone had confirmed the whistle blower’s report and added to it. 

Devon Nunes doesn’t believe the horseshit he’s peddling. He looks so uncomfortable as his every argument at the beginning of the day is blown apart by the witnesses by the end of the day.


----------



## mamooth

Ame®icano said:


> To call someone "sexist" you first have to know what sexist is.



Not a problem, as we know that pissy little boys who chuckle about how ugly some political opponent is are sexists.

When you're in a sexist hole, stop digging. You're just making yourself look worse.


----------



## charwin95

joaquinmiller said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep......Rudy knows who is guilty of what....so of course....the Democrats claim he's committing crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sondland testified:  ""Mr. Giuliani expressed those requests directly to the Ukrainians. Mr. Giuliani also expressed those requests directly to us," Sondland told the House Intelligence Committee. "We all understood that these prerequisites for the White House call and White House meeting reflected President Trump’s desires and requirements.""
> 
> Edit- removed sumpin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And reality shows, the call happened, a meeting in NY happened, WH meeting hasn't happened, YET, and what has Ukraine done? Come on commie give us the facts, what has Ukraine done?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine has gotten lucky because the whistleblower complaint blew up Trump's bribery scheme.  You didn't know?
> 
> When you pretend failure equals innocence, you should just talk among yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMFAO, the WH call happened on 25 July, you claimed that was a condition, tell us when the CIA rat lies came to light again. You commies just love painting yourselves into corners and then try to lie your way out.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen no one claim the phone call was a 'condition'.  Congress was notified of the whistle blower complaint on 9/9/19.  Funds were released on 9/11/19, a couple of days before Zelensky was due to announce an investigation.  The bribery scheme failed.  That doesn't mean it didn't happen.   Haven't you watched any of the testimony?
Click to expand...


I don’t expect these poorly informed Americans to watch the hearing. 

They ran to Hannity and Fox for comfort and opinion then come back here.


----------



## Dragonlady

Sandy Shanks said:


> "Fiona Hill’s testimony is riddled with speculation and guesses about any role that Mr. Mulvaney played with anything related to Ukraine. She bases much of her testimony about him on things allegedly heard from unnamed staffers, guards in the West Wing, and “many people.” The fact is that Ms. Hill has never met Mr. Mulvaney other than in passing, and has never discussed anything with him regarding Ukraine. We have no idea why Ms. Hill believes Mr. Mulvaney was so heavily involved, especially in light of Ambassador Sondland’s contrary testimony that he only spoke very infrequently to Mr. Mulvaney and had zero substantive conversations with him about Ukraine. This inquiry continues to be a sham. No court in this country would give any weight to testimony about Mr. Mulvaney as speculative as Ms. Hill’s. Neither should Congress or the public."— Mulvaney attorney Bob Driscoll
> 
> There is a simple solution to all this. Mick Mulvaney should appear before the impeachment hearings to clear his name. Will that happen? Of course not, and neither will Bolton, Pompeo, or Giuliani, or anyone close to Trump who is aware of the issues.
> 
> Theoretically, those close to Trump would b exculpatory witnesses presenting his side. But Trump won't allow that to happen. Why is that?
> 
> The answer to that question is quite simple.



Maybe Hill believes Mulvaney was involved because he confessed on national television that they did it and told us all to “get over it!”.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Didn’t Hillary use Russia to get dirt on Trump.

I can’t reconcile why that was ok.

Or Biden’s quid pro quo
with Ukraine that he bragged about.

Can someone specifically explain to me why those were ok?


----------



## mamooth

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Yep, and I hope the Republicans do the exact same to the next commie President.



As Democrats aren't criminals, we're not worried about that.

You tried you best, but you failed to destroy American democracy and implement your Stalinist utopia. That means you won't be able to convict innocent people, so Democrats have nothing to worry about.

The reason your side is in trouble is because most of them _are_ criminals. And you suck the asses of those criminals.


----------



## ColonelAngus

There was no QPQ to investigate Biden.

Dimms fail more before 9am than most people do all day.

Incompetent twats


----------



## charwin95

ColonelAngus said:


> Was there an investigation into Biden?  Nope
> 
> Did Ukraine get the aid?  Yep
> 
> STFU liberals.
> 
> Win.....at....the.....polls.
> 
> Stop.....being....cvnts



You can not reverse the crime committed regardless how you twist the spaghetti or your barbed wires. 

You purposely break a glass then you turn around. I didn’t do that.


----------



## OKTexas

charwin95 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how liberals can  see the collusion with Russia when their darling Muller spent almost three years and never could see it. I guess that is the same feelings based modality that allows Shits libs to call  people “witnesses” who Never Saw  Anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Please Stop.
> 
> There’s no collusion. We are not talking about collusion.......... but 100% clear evidence that Russia interferes and rape our democracy in 2016 presidential election. That’s a fact. Proved by intelligence agencies hired by inept Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And, Ukrainians also did. In fact several countries tried other than Russia tried, one does not exclude the other.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is only coming out from Trump and his followers plus his cartels. Nobody else.
> Your proof is WHAT?
> 
> Nunez was in charge before Sciff could have mentioned that a long time ago. Don’t you think?
Click to expand...



Here's a nice left wing hate site for ya. LMAO

Ukrainian efforts to sabotage Trump backfire

.


----------



## mamooth

ColonelAngus said:


> Didn’t Hillary use Russia to get dirt on Trump.



No.



> I can’t reconcile why that was ok.



As we all know you're lying, why do you bother with such lies?



> Or Biden’s quid pro quo  with Ukraine that he bragged about.



We've covered this. You're lying about that too, and you know it.



> Can someone specifically explain to me why those were ok?



Due to your constant dishonesty, you fail both as an American and as a human being.


----------



## mamooth

OKTexas said:


> Here's a nice left wing hate site for ya. LMAO



Politico is a reliable right wing shill site. Figures that you'd cite their conspiracy theories.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Schiff looks like even more of an asshole when he tries to act outraged and he yells.

That is some funny shit to behold.

It’s so obvious when he turns on the anger act.

He might be the biggest POS to ever be in Congress


----------



## charwin95

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it's not. She's told us the truth. Just like everyone else who has testified.
> 
> And you can't handle it.
> 
> Traitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we've heard the truth repeatedly.  No quid pro quo ordered by Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sondland testified there was a quid pro quo, and that everyone knew about it.  He even named names.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, a "presumed" quid pro quo.  He also testified that Trump never ordered one, and in fact when questioned, Trump ordered no quid pro quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. Yes there is clear quid pro quo. No doubt.
> 
> Trump ordered no quid pro is a joke. What do you expect from a liar president?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is a piece of art PATHOLOGICAL LIAR.
> 
> AP FACT CHECK: Trump’s false claim about Apple plant
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump tried to take credit Wednesday for opening a plant that’s been in business for years.
> 
> He also tried to blame House Speaker Nancy Pelosi for closing Congress, but she didn’t.
> 
> TRUMP: “Today I opened a major Apple Manufacturing plant in Texas that will bring high paying jobs back to America. Today Nancy Pelosi closed Congress because she doesn’t care about American Workers!” — tweet early Wednesday evening.
> 
> THE FACTS: Neither happened.
> 
> Trump visited a factory in Austin, Texas, that has made the Mac Pro for Apple since 2013.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


True. But I’m just trying to remind you that this president is a big fucking liar. And whatever he say is just not reliable. That’s a fact.


----------



## Kondor3

ColonelAngus said:


> Didn’t Hillary use Russia to get dirt on Trump. I can’t reconcile why that was ok...


If true, it was wrong, and therefore may prove indict-able. Have at it. Have a field day with it.

Unfortunately for you, she was not a sitting President or active government official at the time the so-called 'offense' came to light.



> ...Or Biden’s quid pro quo with Ukraine that he bragged about...


If there were wrongful things done on this one, then that, too, may prove indict-able. Have at it. Have a field day with it.

Unfortunately for you, he was not a sitting President or active government official at the time the so-called 'offense' came to light.



> ...Can someone specifically explain to me why those were ok?


Just did.

No extra charge.

Unfortunately for you, the alleged wrongdoing of Donald Trump came to light while he was still the sitting (incumbent) President.

According to DoJ policy, a sitting President cannot be indicted.

Consequently, the only remedy for wrongdoing appears to be impeachment.

Enjoy.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## OKTexas

joaquinmiller said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reality shows, the call happened, a meeting in NY happened, WH meeting hasn't happened, YET, and what has Ukraine done? Come on commie give us the facts, what has Ukraine done?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine has gotten lucky because the whistleblower complaint blew up Trump's bribery scheme.  You didn't know?
> 
> When you pretend failure equals innocence, you should just talk among yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMFAO, the WH call happened on 25 July, you claimed that was a condition, tell us when the CIA rat lies came to light again. You commies just love painting yourselves into corners and then try to lie your way out.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen no one claim the phone call was a 'condition'.  Congress was notified of the whistle blower complaint on 9/9/19.  Funds were released on 9/11/19, a couple of days before Zelensky was due to announce an investigation.  The bribery scheme failed.  That doesn't mean it didn't happen.   Haven't you watched any of the testimony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Again, what did Ukraine do to get the call?
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We all understood that these prerequisites for *the White House call* and White House meeting reflected President Trump’s desires and requirements."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And FYI the aid was released the day before the senate was due to vote on releasing aid, because republicans said they supported it. Neither the CIA rat or the commies in the house had anything to do with it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congress had already authorized the aid.  Why would the Senate vote on releasing it?
> 
> _"Sondland said he informed Secretary of State Mike Pompeo that he had spoken to Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky *before the July 25 call* between Mr. Trump and Zelensky, recalling he had told Zelensky he should mention his intention "to run a fully transparent investigation and will 'turn over every stone.'"
> _
> I had missed that even the call had a price, but I expect Zelensky fulfilled a commitment when he said, "_ I guarantee as the President of Ukraine that all the investigations will be conducted openly and candidly.  That I can assure you._"  You know, because they had been talking about it for weeks.
Click to expand...



Republican and Democratic members of the Senate Appropriations Committee said the White House released the money on Wednesday night, hours before the panel was due to debate an amendment to a defense spending bill that would have prevented Trump from such actions in the future.

Trump administration reinstates military aid for Ukraine

.


----------



## ColonelAngus

charwin95 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was there an investigation into Biden?  Nope
> 
> Did Ukraine get the aid?  Yep
> 
> STFU liberals.
> 
> Win.....at....the.....polls.
> 
> Stop.....being....cvnts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can not reverse the crime committed regardless how you twist the spaghetti or your barbed wires.
> 
> You purposely break a glass then you turn around. I didn’t do that.
Click to expand...


Racist


----------



## charwin95

ColonelAngus said:


> The next Dimm POTUS should be impeached.
> 
> We will find the crime.
> 
> Sondland bought his ambassadorship from Trump for $1 million. Let’s go after Trump for that.



That’s very funny Colonel. 

Sondland donated to Trump campaign a real Trump supporter....... Then why did Sondland threw Trump and everyone under the bus? 
Means Trumpy is so inept he didn’t cover all the bases hoping everyone was loyal to a king.


----------



## daveman

mamooth said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dood, you project more than a 24-screen cineplex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying the owner of the child molesting pizza parlor should have to testify?
> 
> Just which of your cult's idiot conspiracy theories are we supposed to take seriously?
Click to expand...

I see your words on the screen, but all I hear are ducks quacking.

My apologies to the ducks.


----------



## ColonelAngus

charwin95 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next Dimm POTUS should be impeached.
> 
> We will find the crime.
> 
> Sondland bought his ambassadorship from Trump for $1 million. Let’s go after Trump for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s very funny Colonel.
> 
> Sondland donated to Trump campaign a real Trump supporter....... Then why did Sondland threw Trump and everyone under the bus?
> Means Trumpy is so inept he didn’t cover all the bases hoping everyone was loyal to a king.[
Click to expand...


Such a racist. Wow


----------



## Olde Europe

I entirely missed that one:

“Needless to say, it’s entirely possible for two separate nations to engage in election meddling at the same time, and Republicans believe we should take meddling seriously by all foreign countries,” Mr. Nunes said.​
Now, Ukraine must have meddled because they all do it.  The are taking Mulvaney's "we do that all the time [QPQ]" spiel to the international stage.  And I had already wondered how the Trumpletons came up with that new hoax.  And that's gonna work?  Switzerland is going to be next to stand accused, all to distract from the Intelligence Community's finding that eff'n Russia did it?

At one point, one has to ask, is the Goobers' up-to-now accurate presumption, "They are going to swallow - they are actually that stupid", going to be disappointed?


----------



## OKTexas

mamooth said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a nice left wing hate site for ya. LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico is a reliable right wing shill site. Figures that you'd cite their conspiracy theories.
Click to expand...



I know you're a retard now. LMAO But how about you refute the facts reported.

.


----------



## Dragonlady

ColonelAngus said:


> Was there an investigation into Biden?  Nope
> 
> Did Ukraine get the aid?  Yep
> 
> STFU liberals.
> 
> Win.....at....the.....polls.
> 
> Stop.....being....cvnts



Democrats did win at the polls, even with the Republican voter suppression. And Trump only got his votes with help from a massive Russian disinformation campaign.  The Electoral College overturned the popular vote.

So stop with your crocodile tears about the will of the voters.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Zorro! said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even Biden?  He only wants to outsource that?  We have a Justice Dept and investigative agencies, but The Only One wants Ukraine to announce an investigation.  That's fucked-up, comrade.
> 
> 
> 
> nope, trump is doing the state's business, unlike the congressional house.  They are the one's with the actual quid pro quo going on right now.  I want the government business being done, not their infectious fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government business is being done - note all of the breaks for votes during the process.  Unlike Trump, who can only obsess about one thing at a time, Pelosi is able to walk, talk, and chew gum, at the same time.  Women, by nature, are better able to multi-task than men, because we have to.  Especially working women who are accustomed to balancing work obligations, managing family life and schedules, as well as meals laundry, etc., and social obligations, all while being perfectly groomed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no need of your sexist claptrap moralizing.  What bills has Pelosi put on Trump's desk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The proper question is not what bills have gone to trump, but what bills were sent to the Senate and sat on by McConnell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The House has a duty to engage in the interactive process that produces consensus, but the have no interest in working for the American People, they are wholly committed to undoing the 2016 election that did not produce the results they desired.
> 
> The question you dodged?  What bills has the House help put on the President's desk for signature and you can't come up with ANY?  In a year?  Sad!
> 
> But today they had testimony from a guy who overheard Sondland's side of a phone call? Are you fugging kidding me?  What must they think of the American People to think this kind of nonsense is going to be accepted by anyone with a brain and a basic sense of fair-play?
Click to expand...


And let us not forget that Sondland, in his testimony, said "I don't know how he heard our conversation."


----------



## eagle1462010

Ukrainian efforts to sabotage Trump backfire

A Ukrainian-American operative who was consulting for the Democratic National Committee met with top officials in the Ukrainian Embassy in Washington in an effort to expose ties between Trump, top campaign aide Paul Manafort and Russia, according to people with direct knowledge of the situation.

The Ukrainian efforts had an impact in the race, helping to force Manafort’s resignation and advancing the narrative that Trump’s campaign was deeply connected to Ukraine’s foe to the east, Russia. But they were far less concerted or centrally directed than Russia’s alleged hacking and dissemination of Democratic emails.


But Andrii Telizhenko, who worked as a political officer in the Ukrainian Embassy under Shulyar, said she instructed him to help Chalupa research connections between Trump, Manafort and Russia. “Oksana said that if I had any information, or knew other people who did, then I should contact Chalupa,” recalled Telizhenko, who is now a political consultant in Kiev. “They were coordinating an investigation with the Hillary team on Paul Manafort with Alexandra Chalupa,” he said, adding “Oksana was keeping it all quiet,” but “the embassy worked very closely with” Chalupa.

Clinton’s campaign seized on the story to advance Democrats’ argument that Trump’s campaign was closely linked to Russia. The ledger represented “more troubling connections between Donald Trump’s team and pro-Kremlin elements in Ukraine,” Robby Mook, Clinton’s campaign manager, said in a statement. He demanded that Trump “disclose campaign chair Paul Manafort’s and all other campaign employees’ and advisers’ ties to Russian or pro-Kremlin entities, including whether any of Trump’s employees or advisers are currently representing and or being paid by them.”


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## OKTexas

eagle1462010 said:


>




Wow, a whole family of commie operatives. GOOD GRIEF!

.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RDD_1210 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it’s just political grandstanding. These assholes aren’t even asking questions.
> 
> They are giving speeches.
> 
> Dimms say Trump should be in jail.  Pubs say he did nothing wrong.
> 
> Isn’t it interesting that OBAMA AND THE DIMMS DIDNT GIVE UKRAINE ANY AID FOR 8 YEARS!
> 
> Fucking hypocrites
> 
> 
> 
> Which political candidate did Obama ask Ukraine to investigate on his behalf?
Click to expand...


Which one did Trump?


----------



## Kondor3

OKTexas said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a whole family of commie operatives. GOOD GRIEF!
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Nowhere *NEAR* good enough to save your amoral lying incompetent and traitorous Orange Baboon.


----------



## OKTexas

charwin95 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next Dimm POTUS should be impeached.
> 
> We will find the crime.
> 
> Sondland bought his ambassadorship from Trump for $1 million. Let’s go after Trump for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s very funny Colonel.
> 
> Sondland donated to Trump campaign a real Trump supporter....... Then why did Sondland threw Trump and everyone under the bus?
> Means Trumpy is so inept he didn’t cover all the bases hoping everyone was loyal to a king.
Click to expand...



Sondland bought a million dollar VIP ticket to the inauguration.

.


----------



## Kondor3

OKTexas said:


> ...Sondland bought a million dollar VIP ticket to the inauguration. .


Of course he did... it's not like he got his Ambassadorship based upon his voluminous foreign policy experience. 

The functional equivalent of getting his credentials out of a Cracker Jack box...

But... mind you... your Führer Stable Genius only surrounds himself with the "best people"...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Dragonlady said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was there an investigation into Biden?  Nope
> 
> Did Ukraine get the aid?  Yep
> 
> STFU liberals.
> 
> Win.....at....the.....polls.
> 
> Stop.....being....cvnts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats did win at the polls, even with the Republican voter suppression. And Trump only got his votes with help from a massive Russian disinformation campaign.  The Electoral College overturned the popular vote.
> 
> So stop with your crocodile tears about the will of the voters.
Click to expand...


The EC does not overturn anything in this country.  It's the way we've been voting damn near since the start of 1800's.  The popular vote is worthless here.


----------



## eagle1462010

OKTexas said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a whole family of commie operatives. GOOD GRIEF!
> 
> .
Click to expand...

She was using FOREIGN officials to dig dirt up on Trump during the election..............Got Black Book information from the Ukrianian Embassy..........and a court later ruled that this was election meddling in the 2016 U.S. Elections in FAVOR OF HILLARY.......


----------



## Dragonlady

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope, trump is doing the state's business, unlike the congressional house.  They are the one's with the actual quid pro quo going on right now.  I want the government business being done, not their infectious fantasies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Government business is being done - note all of the breaks for votes during the process.  Unlike Trump, who can only obsess about one thing at a time, Pelosi is able to walk, talk, and chew gum, at the same time.  Women, by nature, are better able to multi-task than men, because we have to.  Especially working women who are accustomed to balancing work obligations, managing family life and schedules, as well as meals laundry, etc., and social obligations, all while being perfectly groomed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no need of your sexist claptrap moralizing.  What bills has Pelosi put on Trump's desk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The proper question is not what bills have gone to trump, but what bills were sent to the Senate and sat on by McConnell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The House has a duty to engage in the interactive process that produces consensus, but the have no interest in working for the American People, they are wholly committed to undoing the 2016 election that did not produce the results they desired.
> 
> The question you dodged?  What bills has the House help put on the President's desk for signature and you can't come up with ANY?  In a year?  Sad!
> 
> But today they had testimony from a guy who overheard Sondland's side of a phone call? Are you fugging kidding me?  What must they think of the American People to think this kind of nonsense is going to be accepted by anyone with a brain and a basic sense of fair-play?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And let us not forget that Sondland, in his testimony, said "I don't know how he heard our conversation."
Click to expand...


You’re lying. Sondland testified that Trump spoke so loudly he had to hold the phone away from his ear. Sondland was fully aware that the others could hear what the President was saying. 

Sondland was an arrogant ass showing off to coworkers that the President of the United States would take his call.


----------



## Kondor3

eagle1462010 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a whole family of commie operatives. GOOD GRIEF!
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was using FOREIGN officials to dig dirt up on Trump during the election..............Got Black Book information from the Ukrianian Embassy..........and a court later ruled that this was election meddling in the 2016 U.S. Elections in FAVOR OF HILLARY.......
Click to expand...

Then by all means, indict her.

We'll trade you one old has-been for another...


----------



## eagle1462010

Kondor3 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a whole family of commie operatives. GOOD GRIEF!
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was using FOREIGN officials to dig dirt up on Trump during the election..............Got Black Book information from the Ukrianian Embassy..........and a court later ruled that this was election meddling in the 2016 U.S. Elections in FAVOR OF HILLARY.......
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then by all means, indict her.
Click to expand...

Hopefully they will.......I will not hold my breath though...........

But their is ELECTION TAMPERING.........from Ukraine for you.............WITH ACTUAL EVIDENCE.....

Imagine that...........maybe one day the Dems will figure that out.........


----------



## Kilroy2

One under the radar story that I like to see is the HOR should investigate the Trump foundation. Trump got the DOJ to do an investigation into the Clinton Charity foundation

Tax payer dollars paid and no results yet

Trump claim along with Fox and the right that Clinton's foundation was used by  doners to gain access to Hillary and the government

Not a peep heard from those doing this inquire yet or any evidence found

the McMahon  had donated more than 4.1 million dollars to trumps foundation and the wife became the 25th Administrator of the Small Business Administration from 2017 to 2019 under Trump

No previous government experience, I wonder how she go that job



looks like she quietly left after 2 years on the job

Toss in the fine he paid for irregularities found in his foundation recently   

Yet somehow the judicial inquire missed the Trump foundation which closed its door

Repubs haven't said a word 

House needs to look into that story


----------



## charwin95

depotoo said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it's not. She's told us the truth. Just like everyone else who has testified.
> 
> And you can't handle it.
> 
> Traitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we've heard the truth repeatedly.  No quid pro quo ordered by Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sondland testified there was a quid pro quo, and that everyone knew about it.  He even named names.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, a "presumed" quid pro quo.  He also testified that Trump never ordered one, and in fact when questioned, Trump ordered no quid pro quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. Yes there is clear quid pro quo. No doubt.
> 
> Trump ordered no quid pro is a joke. What do you expect from a liar president?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is a piece of art PATHOLOGICAL LIAR.
> 
> AP FACT CHECK: Trump’s false claim about Apple plant
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump tried to take credit Wednesday for opening a plant that’s been in business for years.
> 
> He also tried to blame House Speaker Nancy Pelosi for closing Congress, but she didn’t.
> 
> TRUMP: “Today I opened a major Apple Manufacturing plant in Texas that will bring high paying jobs back to America. Today Nancy Pelosi closed Congress because she doesn’t care about American Workers!” — tweet early Wednesday evening.
> 
> THE FACTS: Neither happened.
> 
> Trump visited a factory in Austin, Texas, that has made the Mac Pro for Apple since 2013.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honey, they started the new expansion.  No lie.  Just a Perfect example of how the media lies-
> Apple expands in Austin
> Company Breaks Ground on New Campus, Begins Production of All-New Mac Pro
> 
> Out of the horses mouth
Click to expand...



Wrong.  Very wrong. Read my link and your link see if you understand the technicalities. Then read what Trump was stupidly bullshiting.

Let me help you ..... Today I opened a major plant Apple manufacturing job in Texas. 


The plant won’t be operational till 2021. So how in the hell did this liar president open a manufacturing job?


----------



## Ame®icano

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The corruption investigation in Ukraine was for Burisma, not “Joe Biden”.
> 
> If there is no credible link to old Joe, then why are Dems so afraid of an investigation?  It must mean he is guilty.
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> Besides rightwingnuts, who said Dems are afraid of Biden being investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently all Dems, all who support this impeachment sham against President Trump simply for asking Ukraine to crack down on corruption.  Why else would they be claiming this personally benefits President Trump?  It only benefits him if Biden is guilty of corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why wouldn’t he ask the foreign government to investigate Burisma?  It’s their company.  Are you saying that we don’t work with foreign allies and their authorities when investigating crimes that happened overseas?
> 
> Because if you are, that makes you the brain dead one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well sure, if a political rival wasn't connected to Burisma,  then he could have asked Zelensky to investigate Burisma.
> 
> Savvy?
Click to expand...


We have disagreement about what "political rival" is, but let it be your way for the sake of argument.

Answer this, if hypothetically, "political rival" did use his political position for financial gain for him or his family, and/or used his political position to influence foreign country to dig dirt on his political opponent, would you be OK with investigation?


----------



## OKTexas

Kondor3 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Sondland bought a million dollar VIP ticket to the inauguration. .
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he did... it's not like he got his Ambassadorship based upon his voluminous foreign policy experience.
> 
> The functional equivalent of getting his credentials out of a Cracker Jack box...
> 
> But... mind you... your Führer Stable Genius only surrounds himself with the "best people"...
Click to expand...



Go read post 5848 commie, I'm not going to retype it. You're just proving the extreme hypocrite you are, carry one commie.

.


----------



## charwin95

OKTexas said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> They keep talking about Trump delaying the military aid to Ukraine jeopardizing the country.
> 
> Did Obama give them anything when Crimea was annexed?
> 
> Nope!
> 
> Fucking hypocrites.  It’s sick.  Obama was sucking Putin’s cock so he didn’t give Ukraine any aid.
> 
> Dimms are such bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> This is what happened when you have a president that is so fucking inept he doesn’t even know how to ask simple favor. Instead he have tons of people involved.
> 
> Results ...... bribery or extortion. = IMPEACHABLE
> 
> Without the decency of the democrats we don’t hear any of these corruptness of Trump..... spreading lies and conspiracy crap.
> 
> You can cry however you want Trump is the most corrupted disgusting president ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Derp derp derp derp
> 
> When Obama tells Medvedev  “Tell Vladimir I’ll have more flexibility after my election.”....that’s mutha flocking collusion on a hot mic.
> 
> You fairy,
> 
> Plus, Obama killed hundreds of thousands of Brown people in Libya, Syria, Yemen....all Illegal regime change wars.
> 
> He is a fucking war criminal who should be tried and executed.  That’s corruption, you simple racist.  Someone says the N word and you shit your panties, but Obama commits fucking GENOCIDE, AND YOU DONT CARE.
> 
> That’s fucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Understand truth hurts.
> I’ll vote for Obama on next election. If Obama had committed genocide. How come haters like you are the only one crying?
> 
> Obama was and is well respected with very high remarks both domestic and international. That’s a fact.
> 
> Trump is a the lousiest POTUS ever that made us bigots, racist, bully and laughing stock around the globe. That’s a fact.
> 
> Dude this whole Ukraine crap could have been very simple deal to accomplish but Trump is so amateur and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maobama will be the invisible president of history, everything he did with his pen and phone is vanishing. There will be a small asterisk by his name, *first half black president. LMAO
> 
> .
Click to expand...


LMAO...... how can that be? When you and your buddies never stopped talking about my hero Obama. 
Americans miss the real president.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

ColonelAngus said:


> Schiff looks like even more of an asshole when he tries to act outraged and he yells.
> 
> That is some funny shit to behold.
> 
> It’s so obvious when he turns on the anger act.
> 
> He might be the biggest POS to ever be in Congress



You can just see he got beat up a lot as a kid.


----------



## charwin95

The Purge said:


> *Adam Schiff Connected to Both Companies Named in $7.4 Billion Burisma-US-Ukraine Corruption Case[/B
> 
> As reported on Wednesday the head of Burisma Holdings was indicted this week in Ukraine!
> 
> Ukrainian Prosecutor General indicted Burisma owner Nikolai Zlochevsky
> 
> The claim alleges that Hunter Biden and his partners received $16.5 million over several years for their ‘services’ in Ukraine.
> 
> Vice President Joe Biden’s son Hunter Biden took a lucrative post on the Burisma Board in 2014. Hunter Biden was making millions from the corrupt Ukrainian oil and gas company.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at thegatewaypundit.com*



Must be real coming from the gatewaypundit.


----------



## OKTexas

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was there an investigation into Biden?  Nope
> 
> Did Ukraine get the aid?  Yep
> 
> STFU liberals.
> 
> Win.....at....the.....polls.
> 
> Stop.....being....cvnts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats did win at the polls, even with the Republican voter suppression. And Trump only got his votes with help from a massive Russian disinformation campaign.  The Electoral College overturned the popular vote.
> 
> So stop with your crocodile tears about the will of the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The EC does not overturn anything in this country.  It's the way we've been voting damn near since the start of 1800's.  The popular vote is worthless here.
Click to expand...



The stupid bitch doesn't realize there are 50 elections, not just one. Democracy ends at the State line.

.


----------



## eagle1462010

charwin95 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> They keep talking about Trump delaying the military aid to Ukraine jeopardizing the country.
> 
> Did Obama give them anything when Crimea was annexed?
> 
> Nope!
> 
> Fucking hypocrites.  It’s sick.  Obama was sucking Putin’s cock so he didn’t give Ukraine any aid.
> 
> Dimms are such bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> This is what happened when you have a president that is so fucking inept he doesn’t even know how to ask simple favor. Instead he have tons of people involved.
> 
> Results ...... bribery or extortion. = IMPEACHABLE
> 
> Without the decency of the democrats we don’t hear any of these corruptness of Trump..... spreading lies and conspiracy crap.
> 
> You can cry however you want Trump is the most corrupted disgusting president ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Derp derp derp derp
> 
> When Obama tells Medvedev  “Tell Vladimir I’ll have more flexibility after my election.”....that’s mutha flocking collusion on a hot mic.
> 
> You fairy,
> 
> Plus, Obama killed hundreds of thousands of Brown people in Libya, Syria, Yemen....all Illegal regime change wars.
> 
> He is a fucking war criminal who should be tried and executed.  That’s corruption, you simple racist.  Someone says the N word and you shit your panties, but Obama commits fucking GENOCIDE, AND YOU DONT CARE.
> 
> That’s fucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Understand truth hurts.
> I’ll vote for Obama on next election. If Obama had committed genocide. How come haters like you are the only one crying?
> 
> Obama was and is well respected with very high remarks both domestic and international. That’s a fact.
> 
> Trump is a the lousiest POTUS ever that made us bigots, racist, bully and laughing stock around the globe. That’s a fact.
> 
> Dude this whole Ukraine crap could have been very simple deal to accomplish but Trump is so amateur and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maobama will be the invisible president of history, everything he did with his pen and phone is vanishing. There will be a small asterisk by his name, *first half black president. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO...... how can that be? When you and your buddies never stopped talking about my hero Obama.
> Americans miss the real president.
Click to expand...

Iran misses him..............they want another bag of cash.


----------



## charwin95

OKTexas said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how liberals can  see the collusion with Russia when their darling Muller spent almost three years and never could see it. I guess that is the same feelings based modality that allows Shits libs to call  people “witnesses” who Never Saw  Anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Please Stop.
> 
> There’s no collusion. We are not talking about collusion.......... but 100% clear evidence that Russia interferes and rape our democracy in 2016 presidential election. That’s a fact. Proved by intelligence agencies hired by inept Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And, Ukrainians also did. In fact several countries tried other than Russia tried, one does not exclude the other.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is only coming out from Trump and his followers plus his cartels. Nobody else.
> Your proof is WHAT?
> 
> Nunez was in charge before Sciff could have mentioned that a long time ago. Don’t you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a nice left wing hate site for ya. LMAO
> 
> Ukrainian efforts to sabotage Trump backfire
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Must be desperation time to even bring this kind of news media catered to your kind.


----------



## eagle1462010

charwin95 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how liberals can  see the collusion with Russia when their darling Muller spent almost three years and never could see it. I guess that is the same feelings based modality that allows Shits libs to call  people “witnesses” who Never Saw  Anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Please Stop.
> 
> There’s no collusion. We are not talking about collusion.......... but 100% clear evidence that Russia interferes and rape our democracy in 2016 presidential election. That’s a fact. Proved by intelligence agencies hired by inept Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And, Ukrainians also did. In fact several countries tried other than Russia tried, one does not exclude the other.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is only coming out from Trump and his followers plus his cartels. Nobody else.
> Your proof is WHAT?
> 
> Nunez was in charge before Sciff could have mentioned that a long time ago. Don’t you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a nice left wing hate site for ya. LMAO
> 
> Ukrainian efforts to sabotage Trump backfire
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must be desperation time to even bring this kind of news media catered to your kind.
Click to expand...

Politico is  a left wing site.................They even know your side is full of shi......shifff.........


----------



## OKTexas

charwin95 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> They keep talking about Trump delaying the military aid to Ukraine jeopardizing the country.
> 
> Did Obama give them anything when Crimea was annexed?
> 
> Nope!
> 
> Fucking hypocrites.  It’s sick.  Obama was sucking Putin’s cock so he didn’t give Ukraine any aid.
> 
> Dimms are such bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> This is what happened when you have a president that is so fucking inept he doesn’t even know how to ask simple favor. Instead he have tons of people involved.
> 
> Results ...... bribery or extortion. = IMPEACHABLE
> 
> Without the decency of the democrats we don’t hear any of these corruptness of Trump..... spreading lies and conspiracy crap.
> 
> You can cry however you want Trump is the most corrupted disgusting president ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Derp derp derp derp
> 
> When Obama tells Medvedev  “Tell Vladimir I’ll have more flexibility after my election.”....that’s mutha flocking collusion on a hot mic.
> 
> You fairy,
> 
> Plus, Obama killed hundreds of thousands of Brown people in Libya, Syria, Yemen....all Illegal regime change wars.
> 
> He is a fucking war criminal who should be tried and executed.  That’s corruption, you simple racist.  Someone says the N word and you shit your panties, but Obama commits fucking GENOCIDE, AND YOU DONT CARE.
> 
> That’s fucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Understand truth hurts.
> I’ll vote for Obama on next election. If Obama had committed genocide. How come haters like you are the only one crying?
> 
> Obama was and is well respected with very high remarks both domestic and international. That’s a fact.
> 
> Trump is a the lousiest POTUS ever that made us bigots, racist, bully and laughing stock around the globe. That’s a fact.
> 
> Dude this whole Ukraine crap could have been very simple deal to accomplish but Trump is so amateur and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maobama will be the invisible president of history, everything he did with his pen and phone is vanishing. There will be a small asterisk by his name, *first half black president. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO...... how can that be? When you and your buddies never stopped talking about my hero Obama.
> Americans miss the real president.
Click to expand...



Really I don't think I've ever typed moabamas name intentionally, but hey, feel free to suck your mulatto messiahs ass all you wish.

.


----------



## Lakhota

Adam Schiff is probably the greatest American patriot in my lifetime!


----------



## charwin95

ColonelAngus said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next Dimm POTUS should be impeached.
> 
> We will find the crime.
> 
> Sondland bought his ambassadorship from Trump for $1 million. Let’s go after Trump for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s very funny Colonel.
> 
> Sondland donated to Trump campaign a real Trump supporter....... Then why did Sondland threw Trump and everyone under the bus?
> Means Trumpy is so inept he didn’t cover all the bases hoping everyone was loyal to a king.[
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a racist. Wow
Click to expand...


I’m telling you the real facts and truth. How did I become a racist? 

Explain.


----------



## mamooth

OKTexas said:


> I know you're a retard now.



Yet you're the cult bleater who says a right-leaning site is somehow secretly liberal.

I do get it. Politico isn't as far right as FOX News, which makes it liberal in the eyes of FOXtards. But there's no question it has a rightward slant.



> LMAO But how about you refute the facts reported.



How the Media Helped Trump Carry Out His Ukraine Smear

<mic drop>

Come on, did you really think a conspiracy piece from right-wing conspiratard Vogel hadn't been debunked before?


----------



## charwin95

eagle1462010 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> This is what happened when you have a president that is so fucking inept he doesn’t even know how to ask simple favor. Instead he have tons of people involved.
> 
> Results ...... bribery or extortion. = IMPEACHABLE
> 
> Without the decency of the democrats we don’t hear any of these corruptness of Trump..... spreading lies and conspiracy crap.
> 
> You can cry however you want Trump is the most corrupted disgusting president ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derp derp derp derp
> 
> When Obama tells Medvedev  “Tell Vladimir I’ll have more flexibility after my election.”....that’s mutha flocking collusion on a hot mic.
> 
> You fairy,
> 
> Plus, Obama killed hundreds of thousands of Brown people in Libya, Syria, Yemen....all Illegal regime change wars.
> 
> He is a fucking war criminal who should be tried and executed.  That’s corruption, you simple racist.  Someone says the N word and you shit your panties, but Obama commits fucking GENOCIDE, AND YOU DONT CARE.
> 
> That’s fucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Understand truth hurts.
> I’ll vote for Obama on next election. If Obama had committed genocide. How come haters like you are the only one crying?
> 
> Obama was and is well respected with very high remarks both domestic and international. That’s a fact.
> 
> Trump is a the lousiest POTUS ever that made us bigots, racist, bully and laughing stock around the globe. That’s a fact.
> 
> Dude this whole Ukraine crap could have been very simple deal to accomplish but Trump is so amateur and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maobama will be the invisible president of history, everything he did with his pen and phone is vanishing. There will be a small asterisk by his name, *first half black president. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO...... how can that be? When you and your buddies never stopped talking about my hero Obama.
> Americans miss the real president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran misses him..............they want another bag of cash.
Click to expand...


The whole Middle East miss Obama steady hands.
Compared to this most inept POTUS ever that serves Putin interests. A real TRAITOR.


----------



## charwin95

OKTexas said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> This is what happened when you have a president that is so fucking inept he doesn’t even know how to ask simple favor. Instead he have tons of people involved.
> 
> Results ...... bribery or extortion. = IMPEACHABLE
> 
> Without the decency of the democrats we don’t hear any of these corruptness of Trump..... spreading lies and conspiracy crap.
> 
> You can cry however you want Trump is the most corrupted disgusting president ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derp derp derp derp
> 
> When Obama tells Medvedev  “Tell Vladimir I’ll have more flexibility after my election.”....that’s mutha flocking collusion on a hot mic.
> 
> You fairy,
> 
> Plus, Obama killed hundreds of thousands of Brown people in Libya, Syria, Yemen....all Illegal regime change wars.
> 
> He is a fucking war criminal who should be tried and executed.  That’s corruption, you simple racist.  Someone says the N word and you shit your panties, but Obama commits fucking GENOCIDE, AND YOU DONT CARE.
> 
> That’s fucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Understand truth hurts.
> I’ll vote for Obama on next election. If Obama had committed genocide. How come haters like you are the only one crying?
> 
> Obama was and is well respected with very high remarks both domestic and international. That’s a fact.
> 
> Trump is a the lousiest POTUS ever that made us bigots, racist, bully and laughing stock around the globe. That’s a fact.
> 
> Dude this whole Ukraine crap could have been very simple deal to accomplish but Trump is so amateur and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maobama will be the invisible president of history, everything he did with his pen and phone is vanishing. There will be a small asterisk by his name, *first half black president. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO...... how can that be? When you and your buddies never stopped talking about my hero Obama.
> Americans miss the real president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really I don't think I've ever typed moabamas name intentionally, but hey, feel free to suck your mulatto messiahs ass all you wish.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


At least I’m telling you are facts and reality.... 
And you with Trump? LMAO.


----------



## ColonelAngus

OKTexas said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was there an investigation into Biden?  Nope
> 
> Did Ukraine get the aid?  Yep
> 
> STFU liberals.
> 
> Win.....at....the.....polls.
> 
> Stop.....being....cvnts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats did win at the polls, even with the Republican voter suppression. And Trump only got his votes with help from a massive Russian disinformation campaign.  The Electoral College overturned the popular vote.
> 
> So stop with your crocodile tears about the will of the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The EC does not overturn anything in this country.  It's the way we've been voting damn near since the start of 1800's.  The popular vote is worthless here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid bitch doesn't realize there are 50 elections, not just one. Democracy ends at the State line.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


It would be like adding up all the points scored in the NFL to determine the winner.

Nope. 16 individual games and then the playoffs. Doesn’t matter if you win each game by 100 points or 1 point. It’s 16 individual games.


----------



## beagle9

OldLady said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cut and dry
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is.  The only thing Jordan failed to mention was that "none of that materialized" because Trump got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you catch where Sondland laughed out loud at Jordan?  He was highly amused by the trick pony's performance.
Click to expand...

Most of the time a burst of laughter occurs when the truth is heard, and therefore was it that it surprised Sonland when Jordon presented the truth to him in regards to Sonlands parts in this farce ?? Congrats to Jordon for doing his job most excellent in these regards.


----------



## ColonelAngus

charwin95 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next Dimm POTUS should be impeached.
> 
> We will find the crime.
> 
> Sondland bought his ambassadorship from Trump for $1 million. Let’s go after Trump for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s very funny Colonel.
> 
> Sondland donated to Trump campaign a real Trump supporter....... Then why did Sondland threw Trump and everyone under the bus?
> Means Trumpy is so inept he didn’t cover all the bases hoping everyone was loyal to a king.[
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a racist. Wow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m telling you the real facts and truth. How did I become a racist?
> 
> Explain.
Click to expand...


Nazi Racist Fascist!!!


----------



## Zorro!

joaquinmiller said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no need of your sexist claptrap moralizing.  What bills has Pelosi put on Trump's desk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proper question is not what bills have gone to trump, but what bills were sent to the Senate and sat on by McConnell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would think by now, the commiecrats would have learned that payback is a bitch.  But as we see with this farce they are proceeding with, they are too stupid to learn from past mistakes.
> 
> Nearly 400 House bills stuck in Senate limbo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those bills were stuck there before impeachment inquiry.  What the fuck is the House able to do about the bills Moscow Mitch is sitting on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Engage in the interactive process with the Senate until they can strike a mutually agreeable deal.  Are Democrats completely lost on how to conduct themselves in a representative Republic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't have the ability to declare phony emergencies, then rely on supine Republicans to surrender their Congressional powers the way Trump does...
Click to expand...

Trump has no Congressional powers to surrender.


> ...  I don't think Democrats need lessons from Republicans in how to conduct themselves in a representative democracy.


The House has accomplished nothing so far this session as all their energy has been spent on undoing the 2016 election, rather than working for the American People.


----------



## charwin95

Lakhota said:


> Adam Schiff is probably the greatest American patriot in my lifetime!



I was very impressed with Adam Schiff how he handled the inquiry.
Well done. Excellent job.


----------



## eagle1462010

charwin95 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Derp derp derp derp
> 
> When Obama tells Medvedev  “Tell Vladimir I’ll have more flexibility after my election.”....that’s mutha flocking collusion on a hot mic.
> 
> You fairy,
> 
> Plus, Obama killed hundreds of thousands of Brown people in Libya, Syria, Yemen....all Illegal regime change wars.
> 
> He is a fucking war criminal who should be tried and executed.  That’s corruption, you simple racist.  Someone says the N word and you shit your panties, but Obama commits fucking GENOCIDE, AND YOU DONT CARE.
> 
> That’s fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Understand truth hurts.
> I’ll vote for Obama on next election. If Obama had committed genocide. How come haters like you are the only one crying?
> 
> Obama was and is well respected with very high remarks both domestic and international. That’s a fact.
> 
> Trump is a the lousiest POTUS ever that made us bigots, racist, bully and laughing stock around the globe. That’s a fact.
> 
> Dude this whole Ukraine crap could have been very simple deal to accomplish but Trump is so amateur and stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maobama will be the invisible president of history, everything he did with his pen and phone is vanishing. There will be a small asterisk by his name, *first half black president. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO...... how can that be? When you and your buddies never stopped talking about my hero Obama.
> Americans miss the real president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran misses him..............they want another bag of cash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole Middle East miss Obama steady hands.
> Compared to this most inept POTUS ever that serves Putin interests. A real TRAITOR.
Click to expand...

Sure............sure sure...............

Libya........real winner..........

JV team............takes upper half of Iraq under his watch.......real winner....

Yemen...........thrown out there.............real winner.

Guns to FSA.........yeah.........El Nusra............real winner....

Egypt............the Muslim Brotherhood must be a part of elections......get flipped off by Egypt.real winner there.......

Syria Red Line.................Obama harshly spoke............LOL..........Real Winner..


I guess I must not be seeing the Nobel Peace Prize Guy the same way as you...........LOL


----------



## charwin95

ColonelAngus said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next Dimm POTUS should be impeached.
> 
> We will find the crime.
> 
> Sondland bought his ambassadorship from Trump for $1 million. Let’s go after Trump for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s very funny Colonel.
> 
> Sondland donated to Trump campaign a real Trump supporter....... Then why did Sondland threw Trump and everyone under the bus?
> Means Trumpy is so inept he didn’t cover all the bases hoping everyone was loyal to a king.[
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a racist. Wow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m telling you the real facts and truth. How did I become a racist?
> 
> Explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi Racist Fascist!!!
Click to expand...


Sorry If I hurt your feelings.


----------



## beautress

Daryl Hunt said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> they need to be investigated.   I want to see if Hunter did one thing for Burisma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine.  Go to Ukraine, have them open an investigation and then open a seperate threat in here about that.  But it should have zero affect on a President of the United States.  What you do as a private citizen is your business.  What a President of the United States uses an entire Cabinet and Diplomatic Service to chase something that has been debunked only for his own personal gain in the 2020 elections.
> 
> For one thing, I imagine there was at least a billion dollars spent on this effort that really needs to be paid back.  Rump needs to cut a check.  He needs to pay for his own entertainment.  It's one thing for Rump to spend 1.2 million for a 4 day weekend golfing outing but this runs into the billions.  I wanted Rump to get a hobby but I wanted it to be more like building plastic models in the Lincoln Room.
> 
> Then there is the other thing.  It falls right into to High Misdemeanors.  And that is Impeachable.  rump is still using his position to curry favor for his 2020 election.  He just won't stop.  I noticed that he has tried to do the old "Plausible Deniability" routine by using code words and phrases.  When a Mob Boss tells what he deems as an Underling, "Do me a favor, make him go away" that's code words for kill them.  The argument in court that the Mob Boss never came out and said that he wanted the other person killed doesn't cut it.  It's recognized in court that that is exactly what was meant.  Using code words and "Do me a Favor" by the President of the United States has even more power and consequences than ANY Mob Boss saying, "Do me a favor".  And Rump has been good for his word.  It's been almost 2 years and no direct meeting between the two Presidents has been done.  Meanwhile, more Ukranians are being murdered by Russian Soldiers and Russian backed Terrorists every day.  Russia wins, Ukraine loses and the Unites States slips even further into the abyss to the rest of the world.
> 
> Then there is the more serious of the "Plausible Deniability".  Rump has blocked the inner circle from testifying.  Just to name a few, Bolton, Rudy, Perry, Pompeo, Pence, Mulvaney, just to name a few.  He has instructed them NOT to pay any attention to Congressional Subpoenas and they have honored that demand.  You can now add Barr to that list of conspirators who would normally be the one to go after anyone that does not honor a congressional subpoena.  If these people were to go in front of Congress and lie (which they would either have to do or remove the "Plausible Deniablity" for Rump) it turns into a much more serious impeachment investigation.
> 
> Then there is even a more serious issue that is considered High Criminal Action; meaning "Obstruction of Justice" where I think it's headed anyway.  I think they are going to start picking off the conspirators off one at a time including Barr.  They have no choice but to pick Barr off since he will refuse to charge any of them no matter if they are ball faced guilty or not.  They may have to wait until after Jan 21st 2020 to charge these characters.  But it's going happen.  NO President can afford to have this hovering over his head regardless of party.
> 
> In the end, I believe that we will have a President Pence for a few months.  They won't remove Rump from Office but I think the Party will finally site Rump down and let him seen the hand writing on the wall and cut a series of deals with the great Deal Maker.  And his "Co-Conspirators" are all going to be thrown under the bus.  Otherwise, the Republican Party is going to be gutted in the next year.  And I don't want to see that.
> 
> We don't need to have the Democrat Ultra Left Party run without checks like it would.  We need the real Conseratives to step forward and put the party of Rump back into the GOP and force the Dems to work for it.  I am already seeing the breakdown of the Republicans on lower elections.  It's time for the real GOP to grow a pair to save a nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor Daryl. You're just a little sheep who has gone astray, ba, ba, bah.....
> 
> President Trump won in 2016. Get over it.
> 
> Meanwhile, this sham of an impeachment inquiry has a strong dissident who'se been there done that and tossed the t-shirt long ago:
> 
> The testimony from witnesses in the House Democrats' impeachment hearings has come "nowhere close" to laying out impeachable offenses, former Independent Counsel Ken Starr said Thursday.
> 
> Appearing on "America's Newsroom" with host Bill Hemmer, Starr said that the witness testimony does not "reach the level of treason, bribery, or other high crimes and misdemeanors."​
> *more at this link: Ken Starr: hearing testimony nowhere close to impeachable offenses*
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted what I think.  You posted what you are told to think.  I'll stand by my prediction.  So far, all of my "Predictions" have been true and I ain't exactly no "Nostradamus".
> 
> Here's another one for you.  I predicted almost 2 years ago that Biden was not going to be the Candidate.  Guess what, it looks like he won't be.  And it won't be Warren or Bernie either.  I predicted it would be a dark horse.  Guess what, Mayor Pete is coming on strong.  In another month, Mayor Pete will be the front runner.
> 
> How is that for a prediction.  The American Public are just about fed up with it all and Mayor Pete being Gay isn't a huge factor anymore.  Afterall, being a Mob Boss like Rump doesn't seem to affect your support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody tells me what to think, Daryl. I am very sensitive to liars. And the leftist press is full of lies they pick up to give their payors in the DNC a lift.
> 
> I guess we will have to wait and see what the American public thinks. We won't know that as long as there is corruption at the polls through highly politicized precinct chairmen who are willing to break the rules of propriety, which is easy for someone who has no faith and has signed on to the atheistic principle of abolishing public Christian prayer in America, which is why the founders placed religious freedom in the first Amendment. That amendment is being dessicated by some who belong to a fascist indoctrinated group of wealthy people in a poltical system they simply call a religion, but in fact isn't at all a religion, because it perpetrates killing infidels. The Democrats have fallen deaf to descendants of the founders of the United States, and they're putting lipstick on the pig of communism when they're calling themselves 'socialists.'  Socialism is precursor to the next step called communism. Kid yourself all you like. I'm not a fool to socialists, but they have fooled a lot of people who don't know where they're headed when they sign on to harassing conservatives when they join the Democrat Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, food for thought.  Except, I am a conservative.  What I am trying to prevent is the seizure of American by Fascists.  And make no bones about it, our government is broken much like Italy was in 1933 and it's being attempted to be done the same way as the Fascists did it then.  Yes, it's being done by the help of the Socialists but the direct opposite of the Socialists (the Fascists) have seized on it and are trying to seize total control.  The first step is to get a President that has ll the power.  He loads the Supreme Court to vote only his way (isn't working out too well).  Then he destroys or totally controls Congress (seems to be on track).  Then he loads Congress where he controls over 60% of both houses and has full control. Welcome to Fascism or Socialism depending who is president at the time.  The Republic is gone.  With a President controlling 66% of Congress he can get the Constitution changed to whatever he wishes.  Right now, the only thing standing in the way is the Constitution of the United States and the Supreme Court.  But make no bones about it,  the battle is constantly going on by both the Socialists and the Fascists.  The Impeachment isn't about politics it's about the head to head battle between Fascism and Socialism where the Fascists have the upper hand.
Click to expand...

You say you're a conservative. That definitely is limited to fiscality and preservation of God's wonderful gift of this world, imho. With the socialists stealing or threatening to steal everything the people's paychecks were plundered for to force a government-given security for people in their old age. Of course, what wasn't told is that if we earned the American dream, in our old age, they would merely divert all that social security into local taxes via the property tax devouration of 70 percent of your savings from your previous paychecks plus what your employer matched to go to your benefit. And when you add sales tax on winter or summer clothing, bandaids, and foodstuffs, the social security merely redistributes what you already paid in taxes to paying for future taxes.

Wow o geezey wow, what a future kids starting out oughta know when they get to retirement age, they will simply take everything you ever set aside without choice into social security, it just goes to future tax paying. You sure as hell better not have too good an American dream house, and you better not be to full of old age illnesses to take care of the small acreage you paid your life savings to have as a respite from the world, is now the end of your having small change left over from your dollar at MacDonald's for their cuisine... and you understand now how we're just candles in the wind, not real people, just tools for one government organization to prosper another up the road of your life.

That said, at least more people are working to make America work. Obama jobs were largely and overwhelmingly for entry level wages with antidisestablishmentarian Democrats squealing like little piggies at the trough to "raise the minimum wage". Uh, kids who have high wages blow it on weed, hello? Entry level wages aren't all that bad, because they force the beginners in life to budget, stick to the budget, live by the budget, and be sure the first thing budgeted is savings to invest when they become a plum. Without this entry level training, people tend to squander earnings in their youth and go searching for freebies or a bank with online instructions of how to rob someone else without getting caught.

Someone taught a few people to use the government to get elected to something that has a big fat stupidly available nest egg, and to dip in it when nobody's looking, sorta like career pocket picker Biden or two, plus junior Biden. lol Who pays?

Ultimately, we do. Because when you pick a friend's pocket you earn an enemy who wants his share of the pie back, even though you may have digested it already. Biden potentially made a real enemy out of the Ukraine, but he is dirty enough to have his victims there turn on anyone who suggests he must give the money back since our laws disallow federal employees to extort money taxpayers paid for Congress to spend making friends of the world. Now Biden's colleagues are suing the President for his office through impeachment if he dares to have Biden pay for his disobedience to the laws of this land, its ethics, and its present executive branch.

Knocking on this President by claiming you're a conservative doesn't cut the mustard while you force the rest of us to do the heavy hitting to keep conservatives as a fair share of the decision makers so we can once again "look the whole world in the face and owe not any man." (quote borrowed and rewritten to fit, from a Henry Wadsworth Longfellow poem "The Village Blacksmith")


----------



## Zorro!

jc456 said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even Biden?  He only wants to outsource that?  We have a Justice Dept and investigative agencies, but The Only One wants Ukraine to announce an investigation.  That's fucked-up, comrade.
> 
> 
> 
> nope, trump is doing the state's business, unlike the congressional house.  They are the one's with the actual quid pro quo going on right now.  I want the government business being done, not their infectious fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the state's business to investigate Biden, if there is evidence of wrongdoing.  You just said Trump isn't investigating anyone.  Your silly deflection to Congress is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, it's the DOJ's business to investigate biden, and they are.  Not trump.  you should learn your agencies better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should learn the Constitution better, Executive Branch power is vested IN THE PRESIDENT.  The DOJ derives it's authority from the President, not the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> was that meant for me?  you're confused if it was.
Click to expand...

I'm unconfused.


OKTexas said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can’t he
> You presume it’s soley because Biden is a potential political rival. There are other reasons which include the fact that Biden’s son gravy train ride is self serving to the Biden’s and disadvantageous to the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> Biden is part of the crooked Clinton-Obama continuum.
> 
> Confidence in Trump economy at record high, with no hit from impeachment.
> 
> Another poll finds that public support for President Trump has not waned in the face of House impeachment hearings, and the approval for his handling of the economy has hit a new record high.
> 
> In today’s Gallup survey, 57% approve of the Trump economy. That, said the survey analysis, is “by one percentage point, his best as president.”
> 
> It comes as the stock market is hitting new highs, and unemployment is at a low for several groups.
> 
> Meanwhile, Gallup found that Trump’s approval rating is at a near high of 43% for the year. The last time he was at that level was before the Ukraine phone call emerged.
> 
> Most importantly, Republicans still have strong support for the president, at 90%.
> 
> This wasn’t how it was supposed to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only reason that Trump's approval with Republicans is at 90% is because all of the smart Republicans have left the party.  Membership is declining.  90% of a smaller and smaller group of people doesn't mean that Trump is more popular than ever.  The poll you reference was taken before the hearings began.
> 
> Every day is a huge bombshell which utter demolishes whatever spin the Republicans had been putting on this mess up to that point.  Today, Fiona Hill dismantled the false narrative that the Ukraiians are the ones who meddled, not Russia, and the Biden's should be investigated.  She pointed out that these stories are part of a known disinformation campaign being run by Russia and Vladimir Putin, and she found it alarming that members of the Republican Party are now promoting proven Russian propaganda on the American people.
> 
> We're talking to YOU Devon Nunes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If all the "smart" Republicans have left the party why does the RNC and Trump have over a hundred million dollars in the bank, and the DNC is broke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Sondland proves the store is open.
> 
> Wanna be an Ambassador?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And it's been open for near 250 years, all presidents have appointed patrons to ambassador positions. Of course it's only a problem when Trump does it, RIGHT????????
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Two Justice Systems, one for those the Swamp views as collaborators, and another for the rest of us.

FBI official under investigation after altering document in 2016 Russia probe. 

“The possibility of a substantive change to an investigative document is likely to fuel accusations from President Donald Trump and his allies that the FBI committed wrongdoing in its investigation of connections between Russian election meddling and the Trump campaign.” ​Well, that’s because it looks very much as if it did.


----------



## Lysistrata

Billiejeens said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will concur with you that you are not the least informed.
> That honor lies with the creepi one.
> 
> You have heard the phrase - actions are more important than words;  I would think.
> Is that a sentiment that you would agree with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would ask?
> 
> I want more information about the orange whore's ties to the Russians, who, by the way, are not our allies. There's a history there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Focus -
> An honest person would focus on the actions.
> They also would not use terms like "orange whore" if they wanted to be taken seriously.
> 
> You remember who did think Russia was our ally?
> The last previous President and at least one of his SOdS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who else does one show the appropriate disdain for the worst piece of shit to sit in the Oval Office in my whole lifetime? Someone who has shown time again that he intends to do as much damage to the United States as possible. Obama never thought that Russia was our ally that could be trusted.
> 
> I am focusing on his actions and those of his henchmen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Woefully uninformed.
Click to expand...


Exactly what is it that I am so "woefully uniformed" about? Dozens of experienced people who have worked on the behalf of the United States for decades before the woefully inexperienced, sexually promiscuous, sexually assaultive, draft-dodging conman learned how to say "you're fired" into a TV camera and learned to kiss putin's ass are speaking out. He could never hold a candle to someone like Taylor, Yavanovich, Vindman, and the rest of this respectable group of patriots.

So what am I so uninformed about?


----------



## eagle1462010

This song is for Biden............


----------



## eagle1462010

Lysistrata said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will concur with you that you are not the least informed.
> That honor lies with the creepi one.
> 
> You have heard the phrase - actions are more important than words;  I would think.
> Is that a sentiment that you would agree with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would ask?
> 
> I want more information about the orange whore's ties to the Russians, who, by the way, are not our allies. There's a history there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Focus -
> An honest person would focus on the actions.
> They also would not use terms like "orange whore" if they wanted to be taken seriously.
> 
> You remember who did think Russia was our ally?
> The last previous President and at least one of his SOdS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who else does one show the appropriate disdain for the worst piece of shit to sit in the Oval Office in my whole lifetime? Someone who has shown time again that he intends to do as much damage to the United States as possible. Obama never thought that Russia was our ally that could be trusted.
> 
> I am focusing on his actions and those of his henchmen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Woefully uninformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly what is it that I am so "woefully uniformed" about? Dozens of experienced people who have worked on the behalf of the United States for decades before the woefully inexperienced, sexually promiscuous, sexually assaultive, draft-dodging conman learned how to say "you're fired" into a TV camera and learned to kiss putin's ass are speaking out. He could never hold a candle to someone like Taylor, Yavanovich, Vindman, and the rest of this respectable group of patriots.
> 
> So what am I so uninformed about?
Click to expand...


----------



## ColonelAngus

charwin95 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next Dimm POTUS should be impeached.
> 
> We will find the crime.
> 
> Sondland bought his ambassadorship from Trump for $1 million. Let’s go after Trump for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s very funny Colonel.
> 
> Sondland donated to Trump campaign a real Trump supporter....... Then why did Sondland threw Trump and everyone under the bus?
> Means Trumpy is so inept he didn’t cover all the bases hoping everyone was loyal to a king.[
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a racist. Wow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m telling you the real facts and truth. How did I become a racist?
> 
> Explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi Racist Fascist!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry If I hurt your feelings.
Click to expand...


I don’t talk to racists.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides rightwingnuts, who said Dems are afraid of Biden being investigated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently all Dems, all who support this impeachment sham against President Trump simply for asking Ukraine to crack down on corruption.  Why else would they be claiming this personally benefits President Trump?  It only benefits him if Biden is guilty of corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can’t he
> You presume it’s soley because Biden is a potential political rival. There are other reasons which include the fact that Biden’s son gravy train ride is self serving to the Biden’s and disadvantageous to the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Why can’t he"*
> 
> Because there's a fucking law against it, ya con moron.
> 
> *§30121 Contributions and donations by foreign nationals*
> 
> *(a) Prohibition*
> 
> It shall be unlawful for-
> 
> (1) a foreign national, directly or indirectly, to make-
> 
> (A) a contribution or donation of money or other thing of value, or to make an express or implied promise to make a contribution or donation, in connection with a Federal, State, or local election;
> 
> (B) a contribution or donation to a committee of a political party; or
> 
> (C) an expenditure, independent expenditure, or disbursement for an electioneering communication (within the meaning of section 30104(f)(3) of this title); or​(2) a person to solicit, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The DOJ criminal division has already dismissed that fantasy.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

The House didn't.


----------



## ColonelAngus

beagle9 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cut and dry
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is.  The only thing Jordan failed to mention was that "none of that materialized" because Trump got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you catch where Sondland laughed out loud at Jordan?  He was highly amused by the trick pony's performance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the time a burst of laughter occurs when the truth is heard, and therefore was it that it surprised Sonland when Jordon presented the truth to him in regards to Sonlands parts in this farce ?? Congrats to Jordon for doing his job most excellent in these regards.
Click to expand...


Jordan is the man.

He shoved it right up Sondland’s ass about omitting Trumps statement from his opening remarks.

Ridiculous.


----------



## charwin95

eagle1462010 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Understand truth hurts.
> I’ll vote for Obama on next election. If Obama had committed genocide. How come haters like you are the only one crying?
> 
> Obama was and is well respected with very high remarks both domestic and international. That’s a fact.
> 
> Trump is a the lousiest POTUS ever that made us bigots, racist, bully and laughing stock around the globe. That’s a fact.
> 
> Dude this whole Ukraine crap could have been very simple deal to accomplish but Trump is so amateur and stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maobama will be the invisible president of history, everything he did with his pen and phone is vanishing. There will be a small asterisk by his name, *first half black president. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO...... how can that be? When you and your buddies never stopped talking about my hero Obama.
> Americans miss the real president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran misses him..............they want another bag of cash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole Middle East miss Obama steady hands.
> Compared to this most inept POTUS ever that serves Putin interests. A real TRAITOR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure............sure sure...............
> 
> Libya........real winner..........
> 
> JV team............takes upper half of Iraq under his watch.......real winner....
> 
> Yemen...........thrown out there.............real winner.
> 
> Guns to FSA.........yeah.........El Nusra............real winner....
> 
> Egypt............the Muslim Brotherhood must be a part of elections......get flipped off by Egypt.real winner there.......
> 
> Syria Red Line.................Obama harshly spoke............LOL..........Real Winner..
> 
> 
> I guess I must not be seeing the Nobel Peace Prize Guy the same way as you...........LOL
Click to expand...


Sure. 
Compared to Trump ineptness how he catered to Putin taking over? Sure sure. 

Sure Sure Sure. Even GOPs blasting Trump stupid on foreign policies. 

Muslim brotherhood. American policy supports democratic elections. Morsi was thrown out. Obama support el sisi the new elected president. You are bitchin because of what? 


Obama’s Red line? How many times did Trump draw a LEMON line in the middle of the ocean? 
1. North Korean Peninsula against Kim. The armada of US mightily are coming. 
Nothing happen end up kissing Kim’s ass. Kim keeps firing blanks missiles towards Japan. Hapons called him retarded.  

2. Iran the US armada is coming sending massive military sea power. Nothing happen they are just sitting there. Now Iran is free to enrich nuclear grade plutonium and the construction of hard water facilities in Arak. That is screwed up dude. 

So don’t tell me about red line. Trump is very stupid.


----------



## eagle1462010

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently all Dems, all who support this impeachment sham against President Trump simply for asking Ukraine to crack down on corruption.  Why else would they be claiming this personally benefits President Trump?  It only benefits him if Biden is guilty of corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can’t he
> You presume it’s soley because Biden is a potential political rival. There are other reasons which include the fact that Biden’s son gravy train ride is self serving to the Biden’s and disadvantageous to the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Why can’t he"*
> 
> Because there's a fucking law against it, ya con moron.
> 
> *§30121 Contributions and donations by foreign nationals*
> 
> *(a) Prohibition*
> 
> It shall be unlawful for-
> 
> (1) a foreign national, directly or indirectly, to make-
> 
> (A) a contribution or donation of money or other thing of value, or to make an express or implied promise to make a contribution or donation, in connection with a Federal, State, or local election;
> 
> (B) a contribution or donation to a committee of a political party; or
> 
> (C) an expenditure, independent expenditure, or disbursement for an electioneering communication (within the meaning of section 30104(f)(3) of this title); or​(2) a person to solicit, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The DOJ criminal division has already dismissed that fantasy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The House didn't.
Click to expand...

And.............LOL

he said that she heard that someone said that they had heard it from someone else.....

Only place this comedy will be looked at is a house full of Lunatic Libs.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently all Dems, all who support this impeachment sham against President Trump simply for asking Ukraine to crack down on corruption.  Why else would they be claiming this personally benefits President Trump?  It only benefits him if Biden is guilty of corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can’t he
> You presume it’s soley because Biden is a potential political rival. There are other reasons which include the fact that Biden’s son gravy train ride is self serving to the Biden’s and disadvantageous to the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Why can’t he"*
> 
> Because there's a fucking law against it, ya con moron.
> 
> *§30121 Contributions and donations by foreign nationals*
> 
> *(a) Prohibition*
> 
> It shall be unlawful for-
> 
> (1) a foreign national, directly or indirectly, to make-
> 
> (A) a contribution or donation of money or other thing of value, or to make an express or implied promise to make a contribution or donation, in connection with a Federal, State, or local election;
> 
> (B) a contribution or donation to a committee of a political party; or
> 
> (C) an expenditure, independent expenditure, or disbursement for an electioneering communication (within the meaning of section 30104(f)(3) of this title); or​(2) a person to solicit, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The DOJ criminal division has already dismissed that fantasy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The House didn't.
Click to expand...



That's ok, the senate will, if it ever gets that far.

.


----------



## beautress

Kondor3 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a whole family of commie operatives. GOOD GRIEF!
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nowhere *NEAR* good enough to save your amoral lying incompetent and traitorous Orange Baboon.
Click to expand...

Uh-Oh. El Kondoro pasas uber der Demmie sewer lieing and diverts the smell to USMB to project his own dirt to smear our best conservatives who reflect the truth in each post. I got your number, Kondor.


----------



## eagle1462010

charwin95 said:


> Compared to Trump ineptness how he catered to Putin taking over? Sure sure.


Took over what...........lol........your Delusional mind maybe


charwin95 said:


> Muslim brotherhood. American policy supports democratic elections. Morsi was thrown out. Obama support el sisi the new elected president. You are bitchin because of what?


They have helped sponsor most terror groups in the Middle East for quite a time.......You like Money laundering from the Muslim Brotherhood to fund terror.......is your problem and not mine.


charwin95 said:


> Obama’s Red line? How many times did Trump draw a LEMON line in the middle of the ocean?
> 1. North Korean Peninsula against Kim. The armada of US mightily are coming.
> Nothing happen end up kissing Kim’s ass. Kim keeps firing blanks missiles towards Japan. Hapons called him retarded.
> 
> 2. Iran the US armada is coming sending massive military sea power. Nothing happen they are just sitting there. Now Iran is free to enrich nuclear grade plutonium and the construction of hard water facilities in Arak. That is screwed up dude.
> 
> So don’t tell me about red line. Trump is very stupid


Only in your delusional mind.............Firing blanks at Japan............That is an act of War you dolt.......Japan got so pissed they nearly wanted to pull the trigger themselves...........

He isn't firing them now is he...........might be later......then we'll deal with his sorry butt.........

TDS has you unhinged.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

In the end at least we got to see pencil neck sign off in tears claiming we’re all just too dumb to follow his logic and we should all strive to be better.


----------



## eagle1462010

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> 
> 
> Why can’t he
> You presume it’s soley because Biden is a potential political rival. There are other reasons which include the fact that Biden’s son gravy train ride is self serving to the Biden’s and disadvantageous to the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Why can’t he"*
> 
> Because there's a fucking law against it, ya con moron.
> 
> *§30121 Contributions and donations by foreign nationals*
> 
> *(a) Prohibition*
> 
> It shall be unlawful for-
> 
> (1) a foreign national, directly or indirectly, to make-
> 
> (A) a contribution or donation of money or other thing of value, or to make an express or implied promise to make a contribution or donation, in connection with a Federal, State, or local election;
> 
> (B) a contribution or donation to a committee of a political party; or
> 
> (C) an expenditure, independent expenditure, or disbursement for an electioneering communication (within the meaning of section 30104(f)(3) of this title); or​(2) a person to solicit, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The DOJ criminal division has already dismissed that fantasy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The House didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok, the senate will, if it ever gets that far.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I'm not sure they want that............Because they can't control the process there....and their side will get called to the stand.........They don't want that.......Pelosi even warned them this would hurt if they did this..............But it goes on.


----------



## charwin95

ColonelAngus said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s very funny Colonel.
> 
> Sondland donated to Trump campaign a real Trump supporter....... Then why did Sondland threw Trump and everyone under the bus?
> Means Trumpy is so inept he didn’t cover all the bases hoping everyone was loyal to a king.[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a racist. Wow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m telling you the real facts and truth. How did I become a racist?
> 
> Explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi Racist Fascist!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry If I hurt your feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t talk to racists.
Click to expand...


Then you can take your meds and go to bed.


----------



## beautress

charwin95 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next Dimm POTUS should be impeached.
> 
> We will find the crime.
> 
> Sondland bought his ambassadorship from Trump for $1 million. Let’s go after Trump for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s very funny Colonel.
> 
> Sondland donated to Trump campaign a real Trump supporter....... Then why did Sondland threw Trump and everyone under the bus?
> Means Trumpy is so inept he didn’t cover all the bases hoping everyone was loyal to a king.
Click to expand...

So he should have had the FBI locate all the DNC payors' numbered accounts? And you disengenuously say Colonel Angus is 'very funny'? And that's demmiespeak for a newly invented crime? Well, kiss my grits.


----------



## depotoo

charwin95 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we've heard the truth repeatedly.  No quid pro quo ordered by Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sondland testified there was a quid pro quo, and that everyone knew about it.  He even named names.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, a "presumed" quid pro quo.  He also testified that Trump never ordered one, and in fact when questioned, Trump ordered no quid pro quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. Yes there is clear quid pro quo. No doubt.
> 
> Trump ordered no quid pro is a joke. What do you expect from a liar president?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is a piece of art PATHOLOGICAL LIAR.
> 
> AP FACT CHECK: Trump’s false claim about Apple plant
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump tried to take credit Wednesday for opening a plant that’s been in business for years.
> 
> He also tried to blame House Speaker Nancy Pelosi for closing Congress, but she didn’t.
> 
> TRUMP: “Today I opened a major Apple Manufacturing plant in Texas that will bring high paying jobs back to America. Today Nancy Pelosi closed Congress because she doesn’t care about American Workers!” — tweet early Wednesday evening.
> 
> THE FACTS: Neither happened.
> 
> Trump visited a factory in Austin, Texas, that has made the Mac Pro for Apple since 2013.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honey, they started the new expansion.  No lie.  Just a Perfect example of how the media lies-
> Apple expands in Austin
> Company Breaks Ground on New Campus, Begins Production of All-New Mac Pro
> 
> Out of the horses mouth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Very wrong. Read my link and your link see if you understand the technicalities. Then read what Trump was stupidly bullshiting.
> 
> Let me help you ..... Today I opened a major plant Apple manufacturing job in Texas.
> 
> 
> The plant won’t be operational till 2021. So how in the hell did this liar president open a manufacturing job?
Click to expand...

Bullcrap.  My link is from apple itself.  You want to nuance just to find something else to accuse him of.  It is tds baaaaaddddddd.


----------



## beautress

Missouri_Mike said:


> In the end at least we got to see pencil neck sign off in tears claiming we’re all just too dumb to follow his logic and we should all strive to be better.


Later he will just say that was his hyperthyroid problem talking...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Zorro! said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The proper question is not what bills have gone to trump, but what bills were sent to the Senate and sat on by McConnell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would think by now, the commiecrats would have learned that payback is a bitch.  But as we see with this farce they are proceeding with, they are too stupid to learn from past mistakes.
> 
> Nearly 400 House bills stuck in Senate limbo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those bills were stuck there before impeachment inquiry.  What the fuck is the House able to do about the bills Moscow Mitch is sitting on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Engage in the interactive process with the Senate until they can strike a mutually agreeable deal.  Are Democrats completely lost on how to conduct themselves in a representative Republic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't have the ability to declare phony emergencies, then rely on supine Republicans to surrender their Congressional powers the way Trump does...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has no Congressional powers to surrender.
> 
> 
> 
> ...  I don't think Democrats need lessons from Republicans in how to conduct themselves in a representative democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The House has accomplished nothing so far this session as all their energy has been spent on undoing the 2016 election, rather than working for the American People.
Click to expand...


How has T-Rump been working for the American people?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charwin95

eagle1462010 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to Trump ineptness how he catered to Putin taking over? Sure sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Took over what...........lol........your Delusional mind maybe
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim brotherhood. American policy supports democratic elections. Morsi was thrown out. Obama support el sisi the new elected president. You are bitchin because of what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have helped sponsor most terror groups in the Middle East for quite a time.......You like Money laundering from the Muslim Brotherhood to fund terror.......is your problem and not mine.
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama’s Red line? How many times did Trump draw a LEMON line in the middle of the ocean?
> 1. North Korean Peninsula against Kim. The armada of US mightily are coming.
> Nothing happen end up kissing Kim’s ass. Kim keeps firing blanks missiles towards Japan. Hapons called him retarded.
> 
> 2. Iran the US armada is coming sending massive military sea power. Nothing happen they are just sitting there. Now Iran is free to enrich nuclear grade plutonium and the construction of hard water facilities in Arak. That is screwed up dude.
> 
> So don’t tell me about red line. Trump is very stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in your delusional mind.............Firing blanks at Japan............That is an act of War you dolt.......Japan got so pissed they nearly wanted to pull the trigger themselves...........
> 
> He isn't firing them now is he...........might be later......then we'll deal with his sorry butt.........
> 
> TDS has you unhinged.
Click to expand...


Means you don’t really know that much. 
You may want to update yourself how many times Kim fired blank missiles towards Japan.  

You are correct about Muslim brotherhood. Here’s the stupid things about you poorly informed Americans like you. 
In this thread you didn’t like Obama overthrow Kaddafi. Morsi was democratically elected and you want Obama to overthrow him? When you have el sisi coming up on left hook. 

In short you really don’t know anything. 

I wish you people stop using TDS because that stands for Trump Dumb Stupid........... because that is how he proved himself.


----------



## Faun

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pity Trump went to a foreign national to get help for an investigation into Biden rather than go to his own DoJ. He wouldn't be getting impeached if he had.
> 
> 
> 
> If there's no dirt on the Biden's, then what are you guys so worried about? Let Hunter testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't care less about Biden. Investigate him for all I care.
> 
> But Trump is still not legally allowed to solicit a foreign national to do it for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want my president to uncover and investigate corruption in other nations before he sends my tax dollars to them...what is it that you find troubling about that?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should have elected one who sought to have Ukraine fight against corruption rather than look into a 3 year old rumor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What three year old rumor?...the one that Biden bragged about on video?....come on man....do you really want to go back to the days of greased palms and dirty elected officials?....politicians should not bribe nations to give their kids ridiculously over paid do nothing jobs...whether you think its okay or not....
Click to expand...

The one where Shokin was actively investigating Burisma.


----------



## Ame®icano

Dragonlady said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how liberals can  see the collusion with Russia when their darling Muller spent almost three years and never could see it. I guess that is the same feelings based modality that allows Shits libs to call  people “witnesses” who Never Saw  Anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller saw it too, and it was emphasized in Part I of his Report.
> 
> Mueller's defence of Trump on "conspiracy" is that Trump was too stupid to realize that the Russians contacting him were agents of the Russian government.  And while there were a lot of meetings, phone calls, etc., with Russians, the was *INSUFFICIENT EVIDENCE*, not "no evidence", but insufficient evidence of a conspiracy - not enough emails, or documents, to prove the conspiracy beyond a reasonable doubt.
> 
> Trump spent six weeks lying about what Mueller said, and you're posting the lies.
Click to expand...


Unbelievable that someone could be THIS stupid.

You do know what "insufficient" means.

In other words, Mueller find evidence, but what he found couldn't prove what he, and all you lefties wished to prove. Whatever he found was insufficient, or inadequate to "get Trump". He found nothing.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both Biden and Trump are running for the same office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, them and some two dozen others.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Opponents have yet to be determined. Claiming quid pro joe is Trumps political rival is like saying every commiecrat is. Commiecrats like you for instance. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They both running for the same office, dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, them and some two dozen others.
> 
> You want to do this all night? I can copy and paste the same reply over and over if you wish. LMAO
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

As if it matters how many people are running for that office. Biden was still a political rival of Trump's.


----------



## Nostra

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently all Dems, all who support this impeachment sham against President Trump simply for asking Ukraine to crack down on corruption.  Why else would they be claiming this personally benefits President Trump?  It only benefits him if Biden is guilty of corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can’t he
> You presume it’s soley because Biden is a potential political rival. There are other reasons which include the fact that Biden’s son gravy train ride is self serving to the Biden’s and disadvantageous to the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Why can’t he"*
> 
> Because there's a fucking law against it, ya con moron.
> 
> *§30121 Contributions and donations by foreign nationals*
> 
> *(a) Prohibition*
> 
> It shall be unlawful for-
> 
> (1) a foreign national, directly or indirectly, to make-
> 
> (A) a contribution or donation of money or other thing of value, or to make an express or implied promise to make a contribution or donation, in connection with a Federal, State, or local election;
> 
> (B) a contribution or donation to a committee of a political party; or
> 
> (C) an expenditure, independent expenditure, or disbursement for an electioneering communication (within the meaning of section 30104(f)(3) of this title); or​(2) a person to solicit, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Circling back to the old “it’s a campaign contribution” bullshit, eh?
> 
> In other words you got nothing.  No one with an IQ above 70 would even try to make that argument in a court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> And yet, I get to sit back and watch him get impeached over it.
Click to expand...

At least you admit your IQ is sub-70, Dumbfuck.


----------



## eagle1462010

charwin95 said:


> Means you don’t really know that much.
> You may want to update yourself how many times Kim fired blank missiles towards Japan.


And the only reason they aren't a pile of ash is because of the Dragon.....aka China....

If goes back to that.........he's not gonna be happy about what comes next.......He's an attention grabber with his mouth........but China has told him not to push Trump.....



charwin95 said:


> You are correct about Muslim brotherhood. Here’s the stupid things about you poorly informed Americans like you.
> In this thread you didn’t like Obama overthrow Kaddafi. Morsi was democratically elected and you want Obama to overthrow him? When you have el sisi coming up on left hook.


Muslim Brotherhood trash...........good ridence.......Kaddafi was a dirt bag but a contained one..........Pure chaos in going there...........at the request of European nations like Italy........would you please kill this guy....

Why doesn't Europe do the deed they ask for.........about time they did........with the exception of Britain and France.........as France did well in Africa............and Britain stood by us in Iraq.


----------



## Rambunctious

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there's no dirt on the Biden's, then what are you guys so worried about? Let Hunter testify.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't care less about Biden. Investigate him for all I care.
> 
> But Trump is still not legally allowed to solicit a foreign national to do it for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want my president to uncover and investigate corruption in other nations before he sends my tax dollars to them...what is it that you find troubling about that?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should have elected one who sought to have Ukraine fight against corruption rather than look into a 3 year old rumor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What three year old rumor?...the one that Biden bragged about on video?....come on man....do you really want to go back to the days of greased palms and dirty elected officials?....politicians should not bribe nations to give their kids ridiculously over paid do nothing jobs...whether you think its okay or not....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one where Shokin was actively investigating Burisma.
Click to expand...

It was a dud...a big costly dud...no one I've spoken to sees a crime large enough to impeach...but have at it....


----------



## Ame®icano

Dragonlady said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the Russian Hoax and the Whistle Hoax has shown America that Democrats hate America, there is a Deep State who hates America, MSM is Fake News, and that democrat voters have TDS.  The encouraging revelation is there are actually some excellent Republican members of Congress like Mike Turner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What this impeachment is showing is that there are people pushing Russian propaganda about the Ukraine to cover the Russian election interference.  Why are YOU pushing Russian propaganda?  The only people calling Russian interference a "hoax" are Russian trolls.
> 
> Now this isn't anything new for you.  With your virulent racism, and anti-American attitudes, you lot are easy to spot.
Click to expand...


Not so fast, dunce.

Nobody is disputing there was Russian interference. The claim was that it wasn't only Russians that were interfering. Ukrainians did it too, and unlike Russians, they admitted it.

To what extent Ukrainians did it, we're about to find out, and I hope Dems will impeach Trump in the House just so we could get it to Senate where all witnesses will be heard, about much wider range of issues with Ukraine.


----------



## beautress

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would think by now, the commiecrats would have learned that payback is a bitch.  But as we see with this farce they are proceeding with, they are too stupid to learn from past mistakes.
> 
> Nearly 400 House bills stuck in Senate limbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those bills were stuck there before impeachment inquiry.  What the fuck is the House able to do about the bills Moscow Mitch is sitting on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Engage in the interactive process with the Senate until they can strike a mutually agreeable deal.  Are Democrats completely lost on how to conduct themselves in a representative Republic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't have the ability to declare phony emergencies, then rely on supine Republicans to surrender their Congressional powers the way Trump does...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has no Congressional powers to surrender.
> 
> 
> 
> ...  I don't think Democrats need lessons from Republicans in how to conduct themselves in a representative democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The House has accomplished nothing so far this session as all their energy has been spent on undoing the 2016 election, rather than working for the American People.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How has T-Rump been working for the American people?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


How has T-Rump been working for the American people?
If you insist on how President Trump has been working for the American people, It's all here:
*Manufacturing Boom*
A significant part of America's manufacturing boom may also be attributable to a key change in the tax code signed into law in December 2017. The new law encouraged U.S. companies with corporate earnings sitting overseas avoiding high U.S. corporate taxes to bring that cash back to American shores. Some $300 billion out of what the Federal Reserve estimated is $1 trillion in multinational enterprises' profit was sent home in the first quarter of 2018.​
Trump's Economy Is Creating Factory Jobs 10 Times Faster Than Obama's | Investor's Business Daily


----------



## charwin95

depotoo said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sondland testified there was a quid pro quo, and that everyone knew about it.  He even named names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a "presumed" quid pro quo.  He also testified that Trump never ordered one, and in fact when questioned, Trump ordered no quid pro quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. Yes there is clear quid pro quo. No doubt.
> 
> Trump ordered no quid pro is a joke. What do you expect from a liar president?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is a piece of art PATHOLOGICAL LIAR.
> 
> AP FACT CHECK: Trump’s false claim about Apple plant
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump tried to take credit Wednesday for opening a plant that’s been in business for years.
> 
> He also tried to blame House Speaker Nancy Pelosi for closing Congress, but she didn’t.
> 
> TRUMP: “Today I opened a major Apple Manufacturing plant in Texas that will bring high paying jobs back to America. Today Nancy Pelosi closed Congress because she doesn’t care about American Workers!” — tweet early Wednesday evening.
> 
> THE FACTS: Neither happened.
> 
> Trump visited a factory in Austin, Texas, that has made the Mac Pro for Apple since 2013.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honey, they started the new expansion.  No lie.  Just a Perfect example of how the media lies-
> Apple expands in Austin
> Company Breaks Ground on New Campus, Begins Production of All-New Mac Pro
> 
> Out of the horses mouth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Very wrong. Read my link and your link see if you understand the technicalities. Then read what Trump was stupidly bullshiting.
> 
> Let me help you ..... Today I opened a major plant Apple manufacturing job in Texas.
> 
> 
> The plant won’t be operational till 2021. So how in the hell did this liar president open a manufacturing job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullcrap.  My link is from apple itself.  You want to nuance just to find something else to accuse him of.  It is tds baaaaaddddddd.
Click to expand...


I did not or never said your link did not came from Apple.
I asked you to read your link again and my link. Obviously you just stared at it and try to glamorize a pathological liar. 


So let me help you again. 
Trump said yesterday..... Today I opened a major plant Apple manufacturing job in Texas.  

That’s a total lie....... . How can that be when they just started the construction and will not be operational until 2021 at the earliest.

So what part of that don’t you understand? 

Here’s the problem with most or all of Trump followers. Just because Trump said something big doesn’t mean it’s real.


----------



## Zorro!

beautress said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those bills were stuck there before impeachment inquiry.  What the fuck is the House able to do about the bills Moscow Mitch is sitting on?
> 
> 
> 
> Engage in the interactive process with the Senate until they can strike a mutually agreeable deal.  Are Democrats completely lost on how to conduct themselves in a representative Republic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't have the ability to declare phony emergencies, then rely on supine Republicans to surrender their Congressional powers the way Trump does...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has no Congressional powers to surrender.
> 
> 
> 
> ...  I don't think Democrats need lessons from Republicans in how to conduct themselves in a representative democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The House has accomplished nothing so far this session as all their energy has been spent on undoing the 2016 election, rather than working for the American People.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How has T-Rump been working for the American people?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How has T-Rump been working for the American people?
> If you insist on how President Trump has been working for the American people, It's all here:
> *Manufacturing Boom*
> A significant part of America's manufacturing boom may also be attributable to a key change in the tax code signed into law in December 2017. The new law encouraged U.S. companies with corporate earnings sitting overseas avoiding high U.S. corporate taxes to bring that cash back to American shores. Some $300 billion out of what the Federal Reserve estimated is $1 trillion in multinational enterprises' profit was sent home in the first quarter of 2018.​
> Trump's Economy Is Creating Factory Jobs 10 Times Faster Than Obama's | Investor's Business Daily
Click to expand...

Rising real wages and unemployment so low that if Trump can keep this up, the Social Security Trust Fund never exhausts.  

While Dems have been trying to impeach him, he has been saving Social Security.


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides rightwingnuts, who said Dems are afraid of Biden being investigated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently all Dems, all who support this impeachment sham against President Trump simply for asking Ukraine to crack down on corruption.  Why else would they be claiming this personally benefits President Trump?  It only benefits him if Biden is guilty of corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why wouldn’t he ask the foreign government to investigate Burisma?  It’s their company.  Are you saying that we don’t work with foreign allies and their authorities when investigating crimes that happened overseas?
> 
> Because if you are, that makes you the brain dead one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well sure, if a political rival wasn't connected to Burisma,  then he could have asked Zelensky to investigate Burisma.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have disagreement about what "political rival" is, but let it be your way for the sake of argument.
> 
> Answer this, if hypothetically, "political rival" did use his political position for financial gain for him or his family, and/or used his political position to influence foreign country to dig dirt on his political opponent, would you be OK with investigation?
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## Nostra

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would think by now, the commiecrats would have learned that payback is a bitch.  But as we see with this farce they are proceeding with, they are too stupid to learn from past mistakes.
> 
> Nearly 400 House bills stuck in Senate limbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those bills were stuck there before impeachment inquiry.  What the fuck is the House able to do about the bills Moscow Mitch is sitting on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Engage in the interactive process with the Senate until they can strike a mutually agreeable deal.  Are Democrats completely lost on how to conduct themselves in a representative Republic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't have the ability to declare phony emergencies, then rely on supine Republicans to surrender their Congressional powers the way Trump does...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has no Congressional powers to surrender.
> 
> 
> 
> ...  I don't think Democrats need lessons from Republicans in how to conduct themselves in a representative democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The House has accomplished nothing so far this session as all their energy has been spent on undoing the 2016 election, rather than working for the American People.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How has T-Rump been working for the American people?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You been in a cave the past 3 years?


----------



## Ame®icano

Dragonlady said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a "presumed" quid pro quo.  He also testified that Trump never ordered one, and in fact when questioned, Trump ordered no quid pro quo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump said, "Talk to Rudy."  But, of course, Trump has blocked Rudy from testifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep......Rudy knows who is guilty of what....so of course....the Democrats claim he's committing crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rudy is a senile old fart who doesn't know his ass from a hole in the ground, and Rudy is committing crimes.  Notice how his buddies, Lev and Parm are now going to jail?  No, you're ignoring that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... and still no Russian connection
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is the Ukraine at war with?  If the Ukraine doesn’t receive military aid, who does that benefit?  Where did the Crowdstrike false propaganda story come from?  Where did Guliani get his faked evidence on Maria Yovanovitch?
Click to expand...


Who really benefited when Ukraine did not received lethal military aid in 2014, 2015, 2016?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

ColonelAngus said:


> Was there an investigation into Biden? Nope
> 
> Did Ukraine get the aid? Yep


Because Trump got caught. Duh. I shouldn't have to tell you this.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## charwin95

Ame[emoji2400]icano said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the Russian Hoax and the Whistle Hoax has shown America that Democrats hate America, there is a Deep State who hates America, MSM is Fake News, and that democrat voters have TDS.  The encouraging revelation is there are actually some excellent Republican members of Congress like Mike Turner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What this impeachment is showing is that there are people pushing Russian propaganda about the Ukraine to cover the Russian election interference.  Why are YOU pushing Russian propaganda?  The only people calling Russian interference a "hoax" are Russian trolls.
> 
> Now this isn't anything new for you.  With your virulent racism, and anti-American attitudes, you lot are easy to spot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so fast, dunce.
> 
> Nobody is disputing there was Russian interference. The claim was that it wasn't only Russians that were interfering. Ukrainians did it too, and unlike Russians, they admitted it.
> 
> TO what extent Ukrainians did it, we're about to find out, and I hope Dems will impeach Trump in the House just so we could get it to Senate where all witnesses will be heard, about much wider range of issues with Ukraine.
Click to expand...


Don’t worry they will get to senate. A total showdown. 

We are looking forward to seeing that. Nunez team defense is so dumb trying to protect a corrupted POTUS. I’m very disappointed that’s all they have to defend an impeachment. 

If they called their wishful witnesses like Hunter that doesn’t change a bit that trump wants to rape the next election for his political purposes. He can’t even do it right.


----------



## beautress

Zorro! said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Engage in the interactive process with the Senate until they can strike a mutually agreeable deal.  Are Democrats completely lost on how to conduct themselves in a representative Republic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have the ability to declare phony emergencies, then rely on supine Republicans to surrender their Congressional powers the way Trump does...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has no Congressional powers to surrender.
> 
> 
> 
> ...  I don't think Democrats need lessons from Republicans in how to conduct themselves in a representative democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The House has accomplished nothing so far this session as all their energy has been spent on undoing the 2016 election, rather than working for the American People.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How has T-Rump been working for the American people?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How has T-Rump been working for the American people?
> If you insist on how President Trump has been working for the American people, It's all here:
> *Manufacturing Boom*
> A significant part of America's manufacturing boom may also be attributable to a key change in the tax code signed into law in December 2017. The new law encouraged U.S. companies with corporate earnings sitting overseas avoiding high U.S. corporate taxes to bring that cash back to American shores. Some $300 billion out of what the Federal Reserve estimated is $1 trillion in multinational enterprises' profit was sent home in the first quarter of 2018.​
> Trump's Economy Is Creating Factory Jobs 10 Times Faster Than Obama's | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rising real wages and unemployment so low that if Trump can keep this up, the Social Security Trust Fund never exhausts.
> 
> While Dems have been trying to impeach him, he has been saving Social Security.
Click to expand...

Yes, Democrats are somewhat limited in their mathematical calculations, and they seem slightly allergic to President Trump's home run hits that go way outta the park. I have no idea why they're engaging in the same daily roast they started three years ago. Some of them have made millions on Trump's wins. Yet, they keep bringing their dogs to the wet cement to put their paw prints on Trump's gift of new sidewalks for them to coast their wheelies on. Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## Faun

eagle1462010 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> 
> 
> Why can’t he
> You presume it’s soley because Biden is a potential political rival. There are other reasons which include the fact that Biden’s son gravy train ride is self serving to the Biden’s and disadvantageous to the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Why can’t he"*
> 
> Because there's a fucking law against it, ya con moron.
> 
> *§30121 Contributions and donations by foreign nationals*
> 
> *(a) Prohibition*
> 
> It shall be unlawful for-
> 
> (1) a foreign national, directly or indirectly, to make-
> 
> (A) a contribution or donation of money or other thing of value, or to make an express or implied promise to make a contribution or donation, in connection with a Federal, State, or local election;
> 
> (B) a contribution or donation to a committee of a political party; or
> 
> (C) an expenditure, independent expenditure, or disbursement for an electioneering communication (within the meaning of section 30104(f)(3) of this title); or​(2) a person to solicit, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The DOJ criminal division has already dismissed that fantasy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The House didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And.............LOL
> 
> he said that she heard that someone said that they had heard it from someone else.....
> 
> Only place this comedy will be looked at is a house full of Lunatic Libs.
Click to expand...

Like Trump says, read the transcript.

_"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it..."_​


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> 
> 
> Why can’t he
> You presume it’s soley because Biden is a potential political rival. There are other reasons which include the fact that Biden’s son gravy train ride is self serving to the Biden’s and disadvantageous to the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Why can’t he"*
> 
> Because there's a fucking law against it, ya con moron.
> 
> *§30121 Contributions and donations by foreign nationals*
> 
> *(a) Prohibition*
> 
> It shall be unlawful for-
> 
> (1) a foreign national, directly or indirectly, to make-
> 
> (A) a contribution or donation of money or other thing of value, or to make an express or implied promise to make a contribution or donation, in connection with a Federal, State, or local election;
> 
> (B) a contribution or donation to a committee of a political party; or
> 
> (C) an expenditure, independent expenditure, or disbursement for an electioneering communication (within the meaning of section 30104(f)(3) of this title); or​(2) a person to solicit, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The DOJ criminal division has already dismissed that fantasy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The House didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok, the senate will, if it ever gets that far.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Then the people will decide in the election.


----------



## beautress

Gotta practice! hasta manana, all. I'm so happy President Trump has given his all to the American job market.


----------



## eagle1462010

Faun said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can’t he
> You presume it’s soley because Biden is a potential political rival. There are other reasons which include the fact that Biden’s son gravy train ride is self serving to the Biden’s and disadvantageous to the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Why can’t he"*
> 
> Because there's a fucking law against it, ya con moron.
> 
> *§30121 Contributions and donations by foreign nationals*
> 
> *(a) Prohibition*
> 
> It shall be unlawful for-
> 
> (1) a foreign national, directly or indirectly, to make-
> 
> (A) a contribution or donation of money or other thing of value, or to make an express or implied promise to make a contribution or donation, in connection with a Federal, State, or local election;
> 
> (B) a contribution or donation to a committee of a political party; or
> 
> (C) an expenditure, independent expenditure, or disbursement for an electioneering communication (within the meaning of section 30104(f)(3) of this title); or​(2) a person to solicit, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The DOJ criminal division has already dismissed that fantasy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The House didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And.............LOL
> 
> he said that she heard that someone said that they had heard it from someone else.....
> 
> Only place this comedy will be looked at is a house full of Lunatic Libs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Trump says, read the transcript.
> 
> _"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it..."_​
Click to expand...

So.............The President has the right to ask for cooperation of looking into corruption here are there......

Biden isn't immune to it...............Biden has a BIG MOUTH............and brags too much......joked about it..............

No law broken there............now Biden and son..........yeah that is well worth looking at.....Biden was never gonna be the Dem candidate.


----------



## Faun

Nostra said:


> At least you admit your IQ is sub-70, Dumbfuck.


Poor dumbfuck ^^^ demonstrates his IQ is even lower than that.


----------



## Faun

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't care less about Biden. Investigate him for all I care.
> 
> But Trump is still not legally allowed to solicit a foreign national to do it for him.
> 
> 
> 
> I want my president to uncover and investigate corruption in other nations before he sends my tax dollars to them...what is it that you find troubling about that?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should have elected one who sought to have Ukraine fight against corruption rather than look into a 3 year old rumor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What three year old rumor?...the one that Biden bragged about on video?....come on man....do you really want to go back to the days of greased palms and dirty elected officials?....politicians should not bribe nations to give their kids ridiculously over paid do nothing jobs...whether you think its okay or not....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one where Shokin was actively investigating Burisma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a dud...a big costly dud...no one I've spoken to sees a crime large enough to impeach...but have at it....
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

As if it matters with whom you speak.


----------



## beautress

depotoo said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it's not. She's told us the truth. Just like everyone else who has testified.
> 
> And you can't handle it.
> 
> Traitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we've heard the truth repeatedly.  No quid pro quo ordered by Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sondland testified there was a quid pro quo, and that everyone knew about it.  He even named names.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, a "presumed" quid pro quo.  He also testified that Trump never ordered one, and in fact when questioned, Trump ordered no quid pro quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. Yes there is clear quid pro quo. No doubt.
> 
> Trump ordered no quid pro is a joke. What do you expect from a liar president?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is a piece of art PATHOLOGICAL LIAR.
> 
> AP FACT CHECK: Trump’s false claim about Apple plant
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump tried to take credit Wednesday for opening a plant that’s been in business for years.
> 
> He also tried to blame House Speaker Nancy Pelosi for closing Congress, but she didn’t.
> 
> TRUMP: “Today I opened a major Apple Manufacturing plant in Texas that will bring high paying jobs back to America. Today Nancy Pelosi closed Congress because she doesn’t care about American Workers!” — tweet early Wednesday evening.
> 
> THE FACTS: Neither happened.
> 
> Trump visited a factory in Austin, Texas, that has made the Mac Pro for Apple since 2013.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honey, they started the new expansion.  No lie.  Just a Perfect example of how the media lies-
> Apple expands in Austin
> Company Breaks Ground on New Campus, Begins Production of All-New Mac Pro
> 
> Out of the horses mouth
Click to expand...

Outta the park, depotoo


----------



## Faun

eagle1462010 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Why can’t he"*
> 
> Because there's a fucking law against it, ya con moron.
> 
> *§30121 Contributions and donations by foreign nationals*
> 
> *(a) Prohibition*
> 
> It shall be unlawful for-
> 
> (1) a foreign national, directly or indirectly, to make-
> 
> (A) a contribution or donation of money or other thing of value, or to make an express or implied promise to make a contribution or donation, in connection with a Federal, State, or local election;
> 
> (B) a contribution or donation to a committee of a political party; or
> 
> (C) an expenditure, independent expenditure, or disbursement for an electioneering communication (within the meaning of section 30104(f)(3) of this title); or​(2) a person to solicit, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DOJ criminal division has already dismissed that fantasy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The House didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And.............LOL
> 
> he said that she heard that someone said that they had heard it from someone else.....
> 
> Only place this comedy will be looked at is a house full of Lunatic Libs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Trump says, read the transcript.
> 
> _"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it..."_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So.............The President has the right to ask for cooperation of looking into corruption here are there......
> 
> Biden isn't immune to it...............Biden has a BIG MOUTH............and brags too much......joked about it..............
> 
> No law broken there............now Biden and son..........yeah that is well worth looking at.....Biden was never gonna be the Dem candidate.
Click to expand...

The president does not have the right to break the law; and soliciting a foreign national to investigate a political rival breaks the law.


----------



## Rambunctious

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want my president to uncover and investigate corruption in other nations before he sends my tax dollars to them...what is it that you find troubling about that?....
> 
> 
> 
> Then you should have elected one who sought to have Ukraine fight against corruption rather than look into a 3 year old rumor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What three year old rumor?...the one that Biden bragged about on video?....come on man....do you really want to go back to the days of greased palms and dirty elected officials?....politicians should not bribe nations to give their kids ridiculously over paid do nothing jobs...whether you think its okay or not....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one where Shokin was actively investigating Burisma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a dud...a big costly dud...no one I've spoken to sees a crime large enough to impeach...but have at it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> As if it matters with whom you speak.
Click to expand...


So as long as you run for office you can't be investigated?...nice...what a stupid thing to accept in ones leadership ranks....


----------



## Nostra

Faun said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least you admit your IQ is sub-70, Dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor dumbfuck ^^^ demonstrates his IQ is even lower than that.
Click to expand...

Nope. Not even close.


But I must note you do not dispute your IQ being sub-70.

No wonder you are the resident DUMBFUCK.


----------



## Nostra

Faun said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DOJ criminal division has already dismissed that fantasy.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The House didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And.............LOL
> 
> he said that she heard that someone said that they had heard it from someone else.....
> 
> Only place this comedy will be looked at is a house full of Lunatic Libs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Trump says, read the transcript.
> 
> _"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it..."_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So.............The President has the right to ask for cooperation of looking into corruption here are there......
> 
> Biden isn't immune to it...............Biden has a BIG MOUTH............and brags too much......joked about it..............
> 
> No law broken there............now Biden and son..........yeah that is well worth looking at.....Biden was never gonna be the Dem candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The president does not have the right to break the law; and soliciting a foreign national to investigate a political rival breaks the law.
Click to expand...

Good to know for future reference, Dumbfuck.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, them and some two dozen others.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Opponents have yet to be determined. Claiming quid pro joe is Trumps political rival is like saying every commiecrat is. Commiecrats like you for instance. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They both running for the same office, dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, them and some two dozen others.
> 
> You want to do this all night? I can copy and paste the same reply over and over if you wish. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> As if it matters how many people are running for that office. Biden was still a political rival of Trump's.
Click to expand...



Yeah, them and some two dozen others.

.


----------



## Ame®icano

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently all Dems, all who support this impeachment sham against President Trump simply for asking Ukraine to crack down on corruption.  Why else would they be claiming this personally benefits President Trump?  It only benefits him if Biden is guilty of corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why wouldn’t he ask the foreign government to investigate Burisma?  It’s their company.  Are you saying that we don’t work with foreign allies and their authorities when investigating crimes that happened overseas?
> 
> Because if you are, that makes you the brain dead one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well sure, if a political rival wasn't connected to Burisma,  then he could have asked Zelensky to investigate Burisma.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have disagreement about what "political rival" is, but let it be your way for the sake of argument.
> 
> Answer this, if hypothetically, "political rival" did use his political position for financial gain for him or his family, and/or used his political position to influence foreign country to dig dirt on his political opponent, would you be OK with investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...


OK, great.

I know your argument, that "Trump can't solicit..." although I don't agree with it, let's keep it. For now.

Bare with me for a moment and let's go back to Ukrainian elections. 

Zelensky run on anti-corruption platform. I would assume you agree with me on that.

The fact that he run on that platform, and that Ukrainians overwhelmingly elected Zelensky says that there was corruption present in administration he was running against, and before of that. Agree, no?

The president he was running against (Poroshenko) was part of that corrupted government. Agree so far, no?

During our 2016 presidential election cycle, then current Ukrainian administration was supporting Clinton candidacy, and part of that administration (head of anticorruption office) was helping DNC to release information on Manafort, which they admitted doing, therefore they were interfering in our elections. Agree so far?


----------



## Rustic

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was there an investigation into Biden? Nope
> 
> Did Ukraine get the aid? Yep
> 
> 
> 
> Because Trump got caught. Duh. I shouldn't have to tell you this.
Click to expand...

... and still no Russian connection


----------



## the other mike

Dems continue to fail.


----------



## hunarcy

Dragonlady said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that Bubba
> 
> 
> 
> it's all out in the open now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And has been since Trump thwarted the Left by releasing the transcript.
> 
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/Unclassified09.2019.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the transcript proves the shakes down.  I can't believe Trump was dumb enough to release it.  It's the ultimate smoking gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, comrade, it doesn't prove "shakes down" at all.   I know that the trolls like you want to claim there is the implication of a "shakes down" but it doesn't wash.   The word "though" in the context was used as a conjunction, not an adverb.  Nothing conditional implied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not anybody's "comrade, nor am I a troll.  I'm wondering where you saw the word "though, since that word doesn't appear in either my post, or the one I'm responding to.
> 
> Trump's release of the transcript was a mistake of massive proportion, exceeded only by Mulvaney's "Get over it!"
> 
> But this morning's attempt to denigrate and vilify Lt. Col. Vindman by Nunez and Jordan was disgusting.  Everyone who disagrees with or criticizes the President is not his "enemy" nor is it wise to attempt to portray those moral people of character who are prepared to stand up for their principles as "enemies of the country", versus career suckups, like Jordan and Nunez who are prepared to lie and slander their patriotism and the risks they took in coming forward.
> 
> Americans should fear a President who considers anyone who disagrees with him an "enemy" to be professionally destroyed for daring to speak up for their beliefs.  Trump doesn't care about the nation, but only his own interests.  This is a disgrace for your nation, that ANYONE in the Republican Party is standing up for Trump's odious behaviour.
Click to expand...


You are ABSOLUTELY a troll and you've proven it repeatedly.  I did fold "though" into your reply because I was in a hurry.  Vindman seems like a guy who takes himself and his job so seriously he doesn't want even his boss, the President of the United States, to "interfere" even though the President sets foreign policy.

Your trollish impression of what Trump cares about or doesn't isn't evidence and since you are obviously a foreigner, I have no idea why you would care to comment on it.  *Dasvidaniya*


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can’t he
> You presume it’s soley because Biden is a potential political rival. There are other reasons which include the fact that Biden’s son gravy train ride is self serving to the Biden’s and disadvantageous to the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Why can’t he"*
> 
> Because there's a fucking law against it, ya con moron.
> 
> *§30121 Contributions and donations by foreign nationals*
> 
> *(a) Prohibition*
> 
> It shall be unlawful for-
> 
> (1) a foreign national, directly or indirectly, to make-
> 
> (A) a contribution or donation of money or other thing of value, or to make an express or implied promise to make a contribution or donation, in connection with a Federal, State, or local election;
> 
> (B) a contribution or donation to a committee of a political party; or
> 
> (C) an expenditure, independent expenditure, or disbursement for an electioneering communication (within the meaning of section 30104(f)(3) of this title); or​(2) a person to solicit, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The DOJ criminal division has already dismissed that fantasy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The House didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok, the senate will, if it ever gets that far.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then the people will decide in the election.
Click to expand...



Yep, Trump in a landslide. LMAO

.


----------



## Faun

Nostra said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least you admit your IQ is sub-70, Dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor dumbfuck ^^^ demonstrates his IQ is even lower than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Not even close.
> 
> 
> But I must note you do not dispute your IQ being sub-70.
> 
> No wonder you are the resident DUMBFUCK.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Since I never admitted it, as you idiotically thought; and since no one said that of me, there's nothing for me to dispute.

Meanwhile,  you actually did demonstrate yours is lower than that, despite your hollow denial.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opponents have yet to be determined. Claiming quid pro joe is Trumps political rival is like saying every commiecrat is. Commiecrats like you for instance. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They both running for the same office, dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, them and some two dozen others.
> 
> You want to do this all night? I can copy and paste the same reply over and over if you wish. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> As if it matters how many people are running for that office. Biden was still a political rival of Trump's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, them and some two dozen others.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

And still a rival.


----------



## Dragonlady

eagle1462010 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a whole family of commie operatives. GOOD GRIEF!
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was using FOREIGN officials to dig dirt up on Trump during the election..............Got Black Book information from the Ukrianian Embassy..........and a court later ruled that this was election meddling in the 2016 U.S. Elections in FAVOR OF HILLARY.......
Click to expand...




eagle1462010 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a whole family of commie operatives. GOOD GRIEF!
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was using FOREIGN officials to dig dirt up on Trump during the election..............Got Black Book information from the Ukrianian Embassy..........and a court later ruled that this was election meddling in the 2016 U.S. Elections in FAVOR OF HILLARY.......
Click to expand...




eagle1462010 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a whole family of commie operatives. GOOD GRIEF!
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was using FOREIGN officials to dig dirt up on Trump during the election..............Got Black Book information from the Ukrianian Embassy..........and a court later ruled that this was election meddling in the 2016 U.S. Elections in FAVOR OF HILLARY.......
Click to expand...


Chalupa merely “dug up” the court filings in the Black Ledger case in the Ukraine. This ledger was evidence that the previous Ukrainian President stolen billions millions from the national treasury before fleeing to Russia. Manafort name appears besides millions of dollars of payments.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Angelo said:


> Dems continue to fail.



Outstanding! Thanks for sharing.

That’s the most impressed I have ever been with McCarthy.

He pretty much laid it all out.


----------



## ColonelAngus

hunarcy said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's all out in the open now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And has been since Trump thwarted the Left by releasing the transcript.
> 
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/Unclassified09.2019.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the transcript proves the shakes down.  I can't believe Trump was dumb enough to release it.  It's the ultimate smoking gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, comrade, it doesn't prove "shakes down" at all.   I know that the trolls like you want to claim there is the implication of a "shakes down" but it doesn't wash.   The word "though" in the context was used as a conjunction, not an adverb.  Nothing conditional implied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not anybody's "comrade, nor am I a troll.  I'm wondering where you saw the word "though, since that word doesn't appear in either my post, or the one I'm responding to.
> 
> Trump's release of the transcript was a mistake of massive proportion, exceeded only by Mulvaney's "Get over it!"
> 
> But this morning's attempt to denigrate and vilify Lt. Col. Vindman by Nunez and Jordan was disgusting.  Everyone who disagrees with or criticizes the President is not his "enemy" nor is it wise to attempt to portray those moral people of character who are prepared to stand up for their principles as "enemies of the country", versus career suckups, like Jordan and Nunez who are prepared to lie and slander their patriotism and the risks they took in coming forward.
> 
> Americans should fear a President who considers anyone who disagrees with him an "enemy" to be professionally destroyed for daring to speak up for their beliefs.  Trump doesn't care about the nation, but only his own interests.  This is a disgrace for your nation, that ANYONE in the Republican Party is standing up for Trump's odious behaviour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are ABSOLUTELY a troll and you've proven it repeatedly.  I did fold "though" into your reply because I was in a hurry.  Vindman seems like a guy who takes himself and his job so seriously he doesn't want even his boss, the President of the United States, to "interfere" even though the President sets foreign policy.
> 
> Your trollish impression of what Trump cares about or doesn't isn't evidence and since you are obviously a foreigner, I have no idea why you would care to comment on it.  *Dasvidaniya*
Click to expand...


Well done!


----------



## ColonelAngus

Shifty Schiffs closing remarks are funnier than anything Carlin ever said.


Just watch this POS.  He is lying for 20 straight minutes and playing up his outrage.

Whoever voted for this guy should immediately kill themselves. What a rat bastard piece of human trash.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would think by now, the commiecrats would have learned that payback is a bitch.  But as we see with this farce they are proceeding with, they are too stupid to learn from past mistakes.
> 
> Nearly 400 House bills stuck in Senate limbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those bills were stuck there before impeachment inquiry.  What the fuck is the House able to do about the bills Moscow Mitch is sitting on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Engage in the interactive process with the Senate until they can strike a mutually agreeable deal.  Are Democrats completely lost on how to conduct themselves in a representative Republic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't have the ability to declare phony emergencies, then rely on supine Republicans to surrender their Congressional powers the way Trump does...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has no Congressional powers to surrender.
> 
> 
> 
> ...  I don't think Democrats need lessons from Republicans in how to conduct themselves in a representative democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The House has accomplished nothing so far this session as all their energy has been spent on undoing the 2016 election, rather than working for the American People.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How has T-Rump been working for the American people?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Record low unemployment. Are you seriously this fucking stupid?


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn’t he ask the foreign government to investigate Burisma?  It’s their company.  Are you saying that we don’t work with foreign allies and their authorities when investigating crimes that happened overseas?
> 
> Because if you are, that makes you the brain dead one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well sure, if a political rival wasn't connected to Burisma,  then he could have asked Zelensky to investigate Burisma.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have disagreement about what "political rival" is, but let it be your way for the sake of argument.
> 
> Answer this, if hypothetically, "political rival" did use his political position for financial gain for him or his family, and/or used his political position to influence foreign country to dig dirt on his political opponent, would you be OK with investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, great.
> 
> I know your argument, that "Trump can't solicit..." although I don't agree with it, let's keep it. For now.
> 
> Bare with me for a moment and let's go back to Ukrainian elections.
> 
> Zelensky run on anti-corruption platform. I would assume you agree with me on that.
> 
> The fact that he run on that platform, and that Ukrainians overwhelmingly elected Zelensky says that there was corruption present in administration he was running against, and before of that. Agree, no?
> 
> The president he was running against (Poroshenko) was part of that corrupted government. Agree so far, no?
> 
> During our 2016 presidential election cycle, then current Ukrainian administration was supporting Clinton candidacy, and part of that administration (head of anticorruption office) was helping DNC to release information on Manafort, which they admitted doing, therefore they were interfering in our elections. Agree so far?
Click to expand...

I don't entirely agree with all of that, but most of it, sure.


----------



## Ame®icano

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mussolini was original socialist,
> 
> 
> 
> And then he wasn't. Nice try.
Click to expand...


If you read book or two about Mussolini, you wouldn't missed it. Since you haven't, you couldn't possibly know that he was a socialist.

Mussolini was member of Italian Socialist Party from 1912 to 1914, from which he was expelled, not for being not socialist enough, but for supporting Italian entry to WWI.

Mussolini was clearly an admirer of Lenin (during his campaign in 1919 he referred himself as "Lenin of Italy", He also criticized him on number of issues (for example, undermining the Russian army's fight against the Central Powers)

Since books are something strange to you, read this article, than come back to debate. 

*The Socialist Economics of Italian Fascism*


----------



## OKTexas

Dragonlady said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a whole family of commie operatives. GOOD GRIEF!
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was using FOREIGN officials to dig dirt up on Trump during the election..............Got Black Book information from the Ukrianian Embassy..........and a court later ruled that this was election meddling in the 2016 U.S. Elections in FAVOR OF HILLARY.......
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a whole family of commie operatives. GOOD GRIEF!
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was using FOREIGN officials to dig dirt up on Trump during the election..............Got Black Book information from the Ukrianian Embassy..........and a court later ruled that this was election meddling in the 2016 U.S. Elections in FAVOR OF HILLARY.......
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a whole family of commie operatives. GOOD GRIEF!
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was using FOREIGN officials to dig dirt up on Trump during the election..............Got Black Book information from the Ukrianian Embassy..........and a court later ruled that this was election meddling in the 2016 U.S. Elections in FAVOR OF HILLARY.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chalupa merely “dug up” the court filings in the Black Ledger case in the Ukraine. This ledger was evidence that the previous Ukrainian President stolen billions millions from the national treasury before fleeing to Russia. Manafort name appears besides millions of dollars of payments.
Click to expand...



Yeah, and the Ukraine embassy was the only place to get court records? Also why did Ukraine claim to be investigating Manafort, only to back off after the election? Why did the Ukraine ambassador to the US write an Op-Ed in a US news paper dissing Trump? Why did other Ukrainians put out statements saying Trump was unfit for office? All occurred in 2016. Oh and where are the charges against Manafort form Ukraine?

You can keep flapping your gums, but that dog won't hunt.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Why can’t he"*
> 
> Because there's a fucking law against it, ya con moron.
> 
> *§30121 Contributions and donations by foreign nationals*
> 
> *(a) Prohibition*
> 
> It shall be unlawful for-
> 
> (1) a foreign national, directly or indirectly, to make-
> 
> (A) a contribution or donation of money or other thing of value, or to make an express or implied promise to make a contribution or donation, in connection with a Federal, State, or local election;
> 
> (B) a contribution or donation to a committee of a political party; or
> 
> (C) an expenditure, independent expenditure, or disbursement for an electioneering communication (within the meaning of section 30104(f)(3) of this title); or​(2) a person to solicit, accept, or receive a contribution or donation described in subparagraph (A) or (B) of paragraph (1) from a foreign national.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DOJ criminal division has already dismissed that fantasy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The House didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok, the senate will, if it ever gets that far.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then the people will decide in the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Trump in a landslide. LMAO
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Maybe, maybe not.  But as of now, roughly half of Americans want Trump impeached and removed from office. Even if it goes no higher than that, 2/3rds of the Senate seats up for grabs are currently held by Republicans. Statistically, that doesn't bode well for Republicans to hold onto the Senate.


----------



## Faun

Missouri_Mike said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those bills were stuck there before impeachment inquiry.  What the fuck is the House able to do about the bills Moscow Mitch is sitting on?
> 
> 
> 
> Engage in the interactive process with the Senate until they can strike a mutually agreeable deal.  Are Democrats completely lost on how to conduct themselves in a representative Republic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't have the ability to declare phony emergencies, then rely on supine Republicans to surrender their Congressional powers the way Trump does...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has no Congressional powers to surrender.
> 
> 
> 
> ...  I don't think Democrats need lessons from Republicans in how to conduct themselves in a representative democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The House has accomplished nothing so far this session as all their energy has been spent on undoing the 2016 election, rather than working for the American People.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How has T-Rump been working for the American people?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Record low unemployment. Are you seriously this fucking stupid?
Click to expand...

The unemployment rate is currently 3.6%. While that's excellent, it was as low as 3.4% in 1969. So how the fuck is it record low unemployment when the unemployment rate's been lower?


----------



## Ame®icano

mamooth said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> To call someone "sexist" you first have to know what sexist is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem, as we know that pissy little boys who chuckle about how ugly some political opponent is are sexists.
> 
> When you're in a sexist hole, stop digging. You're just making yourself look worse.
Click to expand...


Who said anything about her being political opponent? Not me, and I thought you lefties praised her as career professional.

I was replying on someone else comment on her appearance. Nothing to do with politics.

Even i posted definition of word sexist, you still didn't get it. Come on, you can't be that stupid.

Nothing sexist about telling that someone is ugly. Or pretty. Or fat. Or skinny.

She looks like Lord Farquaad.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Rustic said:


> ... and still no Russian


....except the child president committing high crimes by going after the fake propaganda stories they planted...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ame®icano said:


> If you read book or two about Mussolini, you wouldn't missed it. Since you haven't, you  couldn't possibly know that he was a socialist.


I have, and do. He was kicked out of the party, as such a learned man as yourself knows.


----------



## ColonelAngus

So Lefties, lay out the specific articles of impeachment.

What, specifically, are Trumps crimes that should have him removed from office.


----------



## karpenter




----------



## ColonelAngus

There will be a document that will list the articles of impeachment.

For example, Bill Clinton lying under oath.  He was disbarred, in fact.

So what will the specific charge be for Trump?

We just had like 100 hours of testimony, so what was his specific crime?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

ColonelAngus said:


> So what will the specific charge be for Trump.


I'm guessing that the marquee charge will be committing the high crime of abusing the power of his office for personal gain.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DOJ criminal division has already dismissed that fantasy.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The House didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok, the senate will, if it ever gets that far.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then the people will decide in the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Trump in a landslide. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Maybe, maybe not.  But as of now, roughly half of Americans want Trump impeached and removed from office. Even if it goes no higher than that, 2/3rds of the Senate seats up for grabs are currently held by Republicans. Statistically, that doesn't bode well for Republicans to hold onto the Senate.
Click to expand...



And the longer the commies go the more it declines. America has had a belly full of their bullshit, going on 3 years now.

.


----------



## karpenter

Fort Fun Indiana said:
			
		

> I'm guessing that the marquee charge will be committing the high crime of abusing the power of his office for personal gain.


Specifically....


----------



## SaxxyBlues

Saw this in a forum, I agree  The day after Mueller testified Trump asked another country to interfere in our election.  If the Senate acquits him, there will be nothin’ to stop him from retaliatin’ against Schiff, Pelosi and the Dem nominee. The GOP is about to mint America’s first dictator.”


----------



## charwin95

beautress said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those bills were stuck there before impeachment inquiry.  What the fuck is the House able to do about the bills Moscow Mitch is sitting on?
> 
> 
> 
> Engage in the interactive process with the Senate until they can strike a mutually agreeable deal.  Are Democrats completely lost on how to conduct themselves in a representative Republic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't have the ability to declare phony emergencies, then rely on supine Republicans to surrender their Congressional powers the way Trump does...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has no Congressional powers to surrender.
> 
> 
> 
> ...  I don't think Democrats need lessons from Republicans in how to conduct themselves in a representative democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The House has accomplished nothing so far this session as all their energy has been spent on undoing the 2016 election, rather than working for the American People.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How has T-Rump been working for the American people?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How has T-Rump been working for the American people?
> If you insist on how President Trump has been working for the American people, It's all here:
> *Manufacturing Boom*
> A significant part of America's manufacturing boom may also be attributable to a key change in the tax code signed into law in December 2017. The new law encouraged U.S. companies with corporate earnings sitting overseas avoiding high U.S. corporate taxes to bring that cash back to American shores. Some $300 billion out of what the Federal Reserve estimated is $1 trillion in multinational enterprises' profit was sent home in the first quarter of 2018.​
> Trump's Economy Is Creating Factory Jobs 10 Times Faster Than Obama's | Investor's Business Daily
Click to expand...


How has Trump been working for the Americans? 

You do know that your link is just a commentary from a Trump supporter like you or your buddies here that will say anything. You do know that right?

So let me entertain you. 

1. You may want to look at the unemployment rate under Obama from January to December 2016 to January 2017. 

2. You ignored the facts that..... During Obama we experienced the heaviest toll of the real estate collapse. Some Americans has not recovered till today. 

3. Do you honestly believe that the economy will miraculously jump start and grow overnight in January 21, 2017? Without Obama hard work? 

4. FROM YOUR LINK ....... Since inauguration Trump deregulatory policies have led to manufacturing resurgence with 396,000 jobs added. 

Show us a proof where and how these deregulation created jobs? Give us an example. 


5. Despite of Trump BS companies are still moving overseas. Here’s a list. 

American Companies Keep Sending Thousands of Jobs Overseas


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

karpenter said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that the marquee charge will be committing the high crime of abusing the power of his office for personal gain.
> 
> 
> 
> Specifically....
Click to expand...

I think you can use your imagination. If you want to make a point, make it. You can whine about your guesses just as easily as you can whine about mine.  So go on, then.


----------



## karpenter

SaxxyBlues said:
			
		

> Saw this in a forum....


Always A Rock Solid Source Of Facts


----------



## charwin95

ColonelAngus said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And has been since Trump thwarted the Left by releasing the transcript.
> 
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/Unclassified09.2019.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the transcript proves the shakes down.  I can't believe Trump was dumb enough to release it.  It's the ultimate smoking gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, comrade, it doesn't prove "shakes down" at all.   I know that the trolls like you want to claim there is the implication of a "shakes down" but it doesn't wash.   The word "though" in the context was used as a conjunction, not an adverb.  Nothing conditional implied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not anybody's "comrade, nor am I a troll.  I'm wondering where you saw the word "though, since that word doesn't appear in either my post, or the one I'm responding to.
> 
> Trump's release of the transcript was a mistake of massive proportion, exceeded only by Mulvaney's "Get over it!"
> 
> But this morning's attempt to denigrate and vilify Lt. Col. Vindman by Nunez and Jordan was disgusting.  Everyone who disagrees with or criticizes the President is not his "enemy" nor is it wise to attempt to portray those moral people of character who are prepared to stand up for their principles as "enemies of the country", versus career suckups, like Jordan and Nunez who are prepared to lie and slander their patriotism and the risks they took in coming forward.
> 
> Americans should fear a President who considers anyone who disagrees with him an "enemy" to be professionally destroyed for daring to speak up for their beliefs.  Trump doesn't care about the nation, but only his own interests.  This is a disgrace for your nation, that ANYONE in the Republican Party is standing up for Trump's odious behaviour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are ABSOLUTELY a troll and you've proven it repeatedly.  I did fold "though" into your reply because I was in a hurry.  Vindman seems like a guy who takes himself and his job so seriously he doesn't want even his boss, the President of the United States, to "interfere" even though the President sets foreign policy.
> 
> Your trollish impression of what Trump cares about or doesn't isn't evidence and since you are obviously a foreigner, I have no idea why you would care to comment on it.  *Dasvidaniya*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well done!
Click to expand...


Didn’t mean to scared you.


----------



## charwin95

ColonelAngus said:


> There will be a document that will list the articles of impeachment.
> 
> For example, Bill Clinton lying under oath.  He was disbarred, in fact.
> 
> So what will the specific charge be for Trump?
> 
> We just had like 100 hours of testimony, so what was his specific crime?



Bribery or extortion is punishable by law.  To Impeachment.


----------



## karpenter

Fort Fun Indiana said:
			
		

> I think you can use your imagination. If you want to make a point, make it. You can whine about your guesses just as easily as you can whine about mine.  So go on, then.


So, Like YOU
We Are To _IMAGINE_ An Offense

An Imaginary Offense
Is What This Impeachment Is


----------



## Dragonlady

hunarcy said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's all out in the open now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And has been since Trump thwarted the Left by releasing the transcript.
> 
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/Unclassified09.2019.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the transcript proves the shakes down.  I can't believe Trump was dumb enough to release it.  It's the ultimate smoking gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, comrade, it doesn't prove "shakes down" at all.   I know that the trolls like you want to claim there is the implication of a "shakes down" but it doesn't wash.   The word "though" in the context was used as a conjunction, not an adverb.  Nothing conditional implied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not anybody's "comrade, nor am I a troll.  I'm wondering where you saw the word "though, since that word doesn't appear in either my post, or the one I'm responding to.
> 
> Trump's release of the transcript was a mistake of massive proportion, exceeded only by Mulvaney's "Get over it!"
> 
> But this morning's attempt to denigrate and vilify Lt. Col. Vindman by Nunez and Jordan was disgusting.  Everyone who disagrees with or criticizes the President is not his "enemy" nor is it wise to attempt to portray those moral people of character who are prepared to stand up for their principles as "enemies of the country", versus career suckups, like Jordan and Nunez who are prepared to lie and slander their patriotism and the risks they took in coming forward.
> 
> Americans should fear a President who considers anyone who disagrees with him an "enemy" to be professionally destroyed for daring to speak up for their beliefs.  Trump doesn't care about the nation, but only his own interests.  This is a disgrace for your nation, that ANYONE in the Republican Party is standing up for Trump's odious behaviour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are ABSOLUTELY a troll and you've proven it repeatedly.  I did fold "though" into your reply because I was in a hurry.  Vindman seems like a guy who takes himself and his job so seriously he doesn't want even his boss, the President of the United States, to "interfere" even though the President sets foreign policy.
> 
> Your trollish impression of what Trump cares about or doesn't isn't evidence and since you are obviously a foreigner, I have no idea why you would care to comment on it.  *Dasvidaniya*
Click to expand...


Gee, you must have read my profile. The one that says I live in Canada.


----------



## karpenter

charwin95 said:
			
		

> Bribery or extortion is punishable by law.  To Impeachment.


That Angle Is Crumbling On The Witness Stand
By The Democrat's Own Witnesses
None Of Whom Are Material Witnesses To Begin With


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

karpenter said:


> So, Like YOU
> We Are To _IMAGINE_ An Offence


No, I said, "guess". Pay attention, whiner! 

What do you think the high crime will be that they charge him with? Make your own points. I am not your mpmmy.


----------



## OKTexas

Wait till the senate passes rules holding the house to the federal rules of evidence. It will be a very short trial, if it gets that far.

.


----------



## charwin95

karpenter said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bribery or extortion is punishable by law.  To Impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> That Angle Is Crumbling On The Witness Stand
> By The Democrat's Own Witnesses
> None Of Whom Are Material Witnesses To Begin With
Click to expand...


I watched the hearing and it doesn’t look good for the president. 

At the same time you have Trump mouth foaming inside the WH.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

OKTexas said:


> Wait till the senate passes rules holding the house to the federal rules of evidence. It will be a very short trial, if it gets that far.
> 
> .


Well, since you said it, we can all be sure that will be a nonfactor.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

So Trump used the power of his office to extort a foreign leader for personal gain. And we know even the Veep knew he was doing it. We know Giuliani was the mastermind (trump the nodding, drooling idiot, god bless him), and we know his hand picked bootlicker Sondland carried it out. We know they are so inept, that they got caught before they could carry it through.

What a gang of idiots. And it was all set into motion by a Ukrainian fugitive oligarch who just happens to be a Putin puppet.


----------



## karpenter

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Like YOU
> We Are To _IMAGINE_ An Offence
> 
> 
> 
> No, I said, "guess". Pay attention, whiner!
Click to expand...

No, You Said To Use Imagination
Offical Impeachment Thread


			
				Fort Fun Indiana said:
			
		

> I think you can *use your imagination*.


----------



## karpenter

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So Trump used the power of his office to extort a foreign leader for personal gain.


Yet, That Charge Crumbles Upon Cross Examination
With Every Witness Dem's Call

So Why Do You Keep Repeating 
A Charge That Didn't Happen


----------



## OKTexas

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till the senate passes rules holding the house to the federal rules of evidence. It will be a very short trial, if it gets that far.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since you said it, we can all be sure that will be a nonfactor.
Click to expand...



Graham, head of the judiciary committee already said he will introduce it in the impeachment rules. IF IT GETS THAT FAR.

.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

karpenter said:


> No, You Said To Use Imagination


Ah, right. Use your imagination to guess what crime they will refer to. You know what it is. If you have a ppint to make, make it, and stop your annoyimg whining. Make your point.


----------



## charwin95

Ame[emoji2400]icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji2400]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn’t he ask the foreign government to investigate Burisma?  It’s their company.  Are you saying that we don’t work with foreign allies and their authorities when investigating crimes that happened overseas?
> 
> Because if you are, that makes you the brain dead one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well sure, if a political rival wasn't connected to Burisma,  then he could have asked Zelensky to investigate Burisma.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have disagreement about what "political rival" is, but let it be your way for the sake of argument.
> 
> Answer this, if hypothetically, "political rival" did use his political position for financial gain for him or his family, and/or used his political position to influence foreign country to dig dirt on his political opponent, would you be OK with investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, great.
> 
> I know your argument, that "Trump can't solicit..." although I don't agree with it, let's keep it. For now.
> 
> Bare with me for a moment and let's go back to Ukrainian elections.
> 
> Zelensky run on anti-corruption platform. I would assume you agree with me on that.
> 
> The fact that he run on that platform, and that Ukrainians overwhelmingly elected Zelensky says that there was corruption present in administration he was running against, and before of that. Agree, no?
> 
> The president he was running against (Poroshenko) was part of that corrupted government. Agree so far, no?
> 
> During our 2016 presidential election cycle, then current Ukrainian administration was supporting Clinton candidacy, and part of that administration (head of anticorruption office) was helping DNC to release information on Manafort, which they admitted doing, therefore they were interfering in our elections. Agree so far?
Click to expand...


You want to try me Americano? 

Let me correct your last paragraph. Obama was the current POTUS in 2016 a Democrat. Any president I mean any Ukrainian President will support the current president because they are just beggars. Therefore he supported Clinton a Democrat. 

Poroshenko tried to clean up the corruptions with the help of ambassador Yavanovich even with the new president Zelensky. That is why Guilliani tried to get rid of her because she won’t put up with corrupted cartels. 

The same as zelensky support Trump. 


Manafort was already a known as bad dude even before Trump hired him. He hired him anyway. Like Flynn a military reject eating dinner with Putin. He hired him anyway.


----------



## charwin95

ColonelAngus said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are ABSOLUTELY a troll and you've proven it repeatedly.  I did fold "though" into your reply because I was in a hurry.  Vindman seems like a guy who takes himself and his job so seriously he doesn't want even his boss, the President of the United States, to "interfere" even though the President sets foreign policy.
> 
> Your trollish impression of what Trump cares about or doesn't isn't evidence and since you are obviously a foreigner, I have no idea why you would care to comment on it.  *Dasvidaniya*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn’t mean to scared you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
> 
> You are a Homophobic transphobic Islamaphobic misogynistic racist and I am not talking to you.
> 
> Fascist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are making me laugh. Colonel. I know you are scared of a heavy weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t judge fat people, fatty fat fat.
Click to expand...


Trump is obese and you still love him.

I’m not talking about weight dude. I’m talking you are just a lightweight.


----------



## ColonelAngus

charwin95 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t mean to scared you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up, Nazi.
> 
> You are a Homophobic transphobic Islamaphobic misogynistic racist and I am not talking to you.
> 
> Fascist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are making me laugh. Colonel. I know you are scared of a heavy weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t judge fat people, fatty fat fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is obese and you still love him.
> 
> I’m not talking about weight dude. I’m talking you are just a lightweight.
Click to expand...


I am 6’1”, 175, that’s a good weight.


----------



## ColonelAngus

If it goes to a Senate Trial, Schiff and the Whistle Blower will be subpoenaed.



It might be worth it just to see that circus.


----------



## beautress

Faun said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DOJ criminal division has already dismissed that fantasy.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The House didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And.............LOL
> 
> he said that she heard that someone said that they had heard it from someone else.....
> 
> Only place this comedy will be looked at is a house full of Lunatic Libs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Trump says, read the transcript.
> 
> _"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it..."_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So.............The President has the right to ask for cooperation of looking into corruption here are there......
> 
> Biden isn't immune to it...............Biden has a BIG MOUTH............and brags too much......joked about it..............
> 
> No law broken there............now Biden and son..........yeah that is well worth looking at.....Biden was never gonna be the Dem candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The president does not have the right to break the law; and soliciting a foreign national to investigate a political rival breaks the law.
Click to expand...

What planet are you on? Didn't watch the hearing today? Guess what. Others did. And that Sean Hannity brought an interesting video on Schiff revealed his true intentions, and his House of Cards may just become the Big House for Schiff. Oh, and the media? They willingly conspired with the DNC's talking point, just like I've been telling everyone around here. *sigh* To darn bad. Now, back to good guy Sean Hannity's words and recordings:

Tissue? 






Hannity also reports that an FBI officer is under investigation for altering documents in the 2016 Russia Probe

Naughty, naughty.​


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

*Ken Starr yesterday:*

*Ken Starr on the Sondland testimony: 'It's over'*
November 20, 2019
Ken Starr, the former solicitor general who headed the investigation that led to the impeachment of former President Bill Clinton, called Wednesday's testimony by U.S. Ambassador to the European Union Gordon Sondland "obviously ... one of those bombshell days."

Speaking on Fox News, Starr agreed with the hosts that things now do not "look good for the president substantively." Sondland's testimony, Starr said, confirmed that there was a quid pro quo between Trump's administration and the Ukrainian government — which would be "bribery," in the jargon of impeachment. Sondland also said that the orders to push Kyiv to open an investigation into Trump's political rivals had come directly from the Oval Office.

Starr focused specifically on the question of Trump's alleged contempt, noting that Sondland had spoken "vehemently and bitterly about his lack of access to records to help him." Additionally, the Democrats' line of questioning made clear that Sondland's attempts to refresh his memory for the testimony had been denied by the administration, which could build the Democrats' case for obstruction.

"There will be articles of impeachment," Starr said. "I think we've known that, it was just confirmed today. Substantively, what we heard from the chairman just now is: It's over. We now know — this is his position — we now know that the president in fact committed the crime of bribery."



****Ken Starr gets the late night call****



*Ken Starr this morning:

Ken Starr on impeachment hearings so far: We're 'nowhere close' to impeachable offenses*


*
*


----------



## beautress

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> *Ken Starr yesterday:*
> 
> *Ken Starr on the Sondland testimony: 'It's over'*
> November 20, 2019
> Ken Starr, the former solicitor general who headed the investigation that led to the impeachment of former President Bill Clinton, called Wednesday's testimony by U.S. Ambassador to the European Union Gordon Sondland "obviously ... one of those bombshell days."
> 
> Speaking on Fox News, Starr agreed with the hosts that things now do not "look good for the president substantively." Sondland's testimony, Starr said, confirmed that there was a quid pro quo between Trump's administration and the Ukrainian government — which would be "bribery," in the jargon of impeachment. Sondland also said that the orders to push Kyiv to open an investigation into Trump's political rivals had come directly from the Oval Office.
> 
> Starr focused specifically on the question of Trump's alleged contempt, noting that Sondland had spoken "vehemently and bitterly about his lack of access to records to help him." Additionally, the Democrats' line of questioning made clear that Sondland's attempts to refresh his memory for the testimony had been denied by the administration, which could build the Democrats' case for obstruction.
> 
> "There will be articles of impeachment," Starr said. "I think we've known that, it was just confirmed today. Substantively, what we heard from the chairman just now is: It's over. We now know — this is his position — we now know that the president in fact committed the crime of bribery."
> 
> 
> 
> ****Ken Starr gets the late night call****
> 
> 
> 
> *Ken Starr this morning:
> 
> Ken Starr on impeachment hearings so far: We're 'nowhere close' to impeachable offenses*


Who knew that the Republicans, when they queried the dolts who gave bad info to the Dems, came up with the truth, particularly with regard to Sondland who did a 180, seemingly, because nobody questioned him earlier. The only questions the Demmies were asking were to seal the impeachment deal. Our Republicans got the truth out of Sondlund. Replay the dreary (for Demmies) afternoon session, and you will see Sonland fessing up that President Trump told him IN NO UNCERTAIN TERMS: When speaking to the President, Songlund said that President Trump told him twice : NO QUID PRO QUO!!!!!
Tissue, Indiana?




So sorry for your little loss. /not <snicker>​


----------



## Ame®icano

All this impeachment inquiry, and how is handled by Schiff is kinda telling me that Schiff is somehow connected to Ukraine, maybe even to Burisma.


----------



## beautress

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till the senate passes rules holding the house to the federal rules of evidence. It will be a very short trial, if it gets that far.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since you said it, we can all be sure that will be a nonfactor.
Click to expand...

I'm afraid crime is not that simple, even when committed by hoity toity Demonrats who now will have to do a little community service in Prison for their insistence on trying to coup a President, elected in accordance with the United States College of Electors. I'm just tryin' to break it to you gently, darlin' cause I'm just nice as pie in real life. 
​ 
​


----------



## beautress

Ame®icano said:


> All this impeachment inquiry, and how is handled by Schiff is kinda telling me that Schiff is somehow connected to Ukraine, maybe even to Burisma.


The whole affair is gonna bite the top Democrats in the heiney, and it ain't gonna be purty, it's going to be worse than Election Night November, 2016, in which grownup voters were seen crying and Clinton went into hiding for a time. *sigh*


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> *Ken Starr yesterday:*
> 
> *Ken Starr on the Sondland testimony: 'It's over'*
> November 20, 2019
> Ken Starr, the former solicitor general who headed the investigation that led to the impeachment of former President Bill Clinton, called Wednesday's testimony by U.S. Ambassador to the European Union Gordon Sondland "obviously ... one of those bombshell days."
> 
> Speaking on Fox News, Starr agreed with the hosts that things now do not "look good for the president substantively." Sondland's testimony, Starr said, confirmed that there was a quid pro quo between Trump's administration and the Ukrainian government — which would be "bribery," in the jargon of impeachment. Sondland also said that the orders to push Kyiv to open an investigation into Trump's political rivals had come directly from the Oval Office.
> 
> Starr focused specifically on the question of Trump's alleged contempt, noting that Sondland had spoken "vehemently and bitterly about his lack of access to records to help him." Additionally, the Democrats' line of questioning made clear that Sondland's attempts to refresh his memory for the testimony had been denied by the administration, which could build the Democrats' case for obstruction.
> 
> "There will be articles of impeachment," Starr said. "I think we've known that, it was just confirmed today. Substantively, what we heard from the chairman just now is: It's over. We now know — this is his position — we now know that the president in fact committed the crime of bribery."
> 
> 
> 
> ****Ken Starr gets the late night call****
> 
> 
> 
> *Ken Starr this morning:
> 
> Ken Starr on impeachment hearings so far: We're 'nowhere close' to impeachable offenses*



Funny.  Starr was on Laura tonight, and he didn't seem to hold that view at all.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Starr was on Laura tonight, and he didn't seem to hold that view at all


Which one?  I posted two.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So Trump used the power of his office to extort a foreign leader for personal gain. And we know even the Veep knew he was doing it. We know Giuliani was the mastermind (trump the nodding, drooling idiot, god bless him), and we know his hand picked bootlicker Sondland carried it out. We know they are so inept, that they got caught before they could carry it through.
> 
> What a gang of idiots. And it was all set into motion by a Ukrainian fugitive oligarch who just happens to be a Putin puppet.



So what was this personal gain of Trump's?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starr was on Laura tonight, and he didn't seem to hold that view at all
> 
> 
> 
> Which one?  I posted two.
Click to expand...


They both went to the same site, not mentioning Starr at all.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

charwin95 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a document that will list the articles of impeachment.
> 
> For example, Bill Clinton lying under oath.  He was disbarred, in fact.
> 
> So what will the specific charge be for Trump?
> 
> We just had like 100 hours of testimony, so what was his specific crime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bribery or extortion is punishable by law.  To Impeachment.
Click to expand...


Neither which has been proven this past week.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Like most people, nobody knew of the debate the other night.  But this "big threat" to Trump that benefited him so "personally," stated the only African American female Senator supported him.  The problem?  He was standing right next to Harris when he said it.


Right.  This is the guy Trump benefits from by somehow getting him out of the race?


----------



## WEATHER53

So is this part of whatever this is now complete?
Will Republicans be able to present people who actually saw things and/or heard it from the horses mouth.


----------



## OKTexas

More pay to play seems to have been reported on Tucker tonight. 3 months after Hunter Biden formed Rosemont Senaca a subsidiary of Rosemont Capital in 2009, Rosemont Capital got 130 million in government loan guarantees to buy security backed bonds. Just one more example of the government till napping by the Bidens. How many people have risk their fortunes on this crackhead Biden? Well I guess none if you get the government to hedge your bet. LMAO

.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

What the fuck does it matter.

Nothing here is going to get him removed from office.

If McConnell is stupid enough to hold hearings, he's going to get primaried.

But even if he does...there is no way this happens.  Not a chance in hell.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

ColonelAngus said:


> There will be a document that will list the articles of impeachment.
> 
> For example, Bill Clinton lying under oath.  He was disbarred, in fact.
> 
> So what will the specific charge be for Trump?
> 
> We just had like 100 hours of testimony, so what was his specific crime?



Hedging his bets.  It's what they do.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Like YOU
> We Are To _IMAGINE_ An Offence
> 
> 
> 
> No, I said, "guess". Pay attention, whiner!
> 
> What do you think the high crime will be that they charge him with? Make your own points. I am not your mpmmy.
Click to expand...


They will charge him for:

1. Beating Hillary Clinton, the foreordained first bitch to be president.  How dare he.
2. Embarrassing the democrats and keeping the economy strong.
3. Telling Maxine Waters and Nancy Botox Pelosi to go fuck themselves.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DOJ criminal division has already dismissed that fantasy.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The House didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok, the senate will, if it ever gets that far.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then the people will decide in the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Trump in a landslide. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Maybe, maybe not.  But as of now, roughly half of Americans want Trump impeached and removed from office. Even if it goes no higher than that, 2/3rds of the Senate seats up for grabs are currently held by Republicans. Statistically, that doesn't bode well for Republicans to hold onto the Senate.
Click to expand...


30 to 40% have wanted it from the day he took office.

For no reason at all, other than he beat Hillary's ass and made them look stupid.

So who really gives a fuck if another 10% have swallowed Adam's gay load and signed on.


----------



## karpenter

Sun Devil 92 said:
			
		

> They will charge him for:
> 
> 1. Beating Hillary Clinton, the foreordained first bitch to be president.  How dare he.
> 2. Embarrassing the democrats and keeping the economy strong.
> 3. Telling Maxine Waters and Nancy Botox Pelosi to go fuck themselves.


And It Will Never Go To A Vote !!


----------



## Sun Devil 92

karpenter said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will charge him for:
> 
> 1. Beating Hillary Clinton, the foreordained first bitch to be president.  How dare he.
> 2. Embarrassing the democrats and keeping the economy strong.
> 3. Telling Maxine Waters and Nancy Botox Pelosi to go fuck themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> And It Will Never Go To A Vote !!
> 
> View attachment 291065
Click to expand...


It might...but Mitch had better be very careful about how it looks.

If it does go to a vote....Trump walks away and then gets the house back as well as getting to name RGB's replacement.


----------



## karpenter

I Say Pelosi Won't Allow A Vote
Unless She Has Votes To Defeat It


----------



## OKTexas

karpenter said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will charge him for:
> 
> 1. Beating Hillary Clinton, the foreordained first bitch to be president.  How dare he.
> 2. Embarrassing the democrats and keeping the economy strong.
> 3. Telling Maxine Waters and Nancy Botox Pelosi to go fuck themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> And It Will Never Go To A Vote !!
> 
> View attachment 291065
Click to expand...



Sure it will, Nov next year.

.


----------



## Flopper

CrusaderFrank said:


> How can you charge Trump with crimes no one saw?
> 
> Bribery? Nope
> 
> Quid Pro Quo? Nope


Trump is not being legally charged with any crimes.  He's being impeached.  Articles of impeachment can include climes but most articles are not federal crimes.  The most common articles are violation of oath of office, misuse of executive power, conduct unbecoming the office, and lying to congress.

Impeachment is a political process used to remove a president just as election is a political process for selecting a president.  What this means is that all laws and regulation involving evidence and criminal court procedures do apply.  The entire process is regulated by House and Senate rules and the constitution. 

For example, the legal concept of hearsay applies in trials and related proceedings in court. It doesn’t apply and doesn’t make sense in the congressional impeachment inquiry, nor in any potential impeachment trial in the Senate.   

Congress is not a court, and no rules of evidence apply to its activities, including impeachment. This is not a technical distinction: It’s a foundation part of the constitutional structure.

Why hearsay isn't a problem for Congress in impeachment hearings


----------



## MarathonMike

Flopper said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you charge Trump with crimes no one saw?
> 
> Bribery? Nope
> 
> Quid Pro Quo? Nope
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being legally charged with any crimes.  He's being impeached.  Articles of impeachment can include climes but most articles are not federal crimes.  The most common articles are violation of oath of office, misuse of executive power, conduct unbecoming the office, and lying to congress.
> 
> Impeachment is a political process used to remove a president just as election is a political process for selecting a president.  What this means is that all laws and regulation involving evidence and criminal court procedures do apply.  The entire process is regulated by House and Senate rules and the constitution.
> 
> For example, the legal concept of hearsay applies in trials and related proceedings in court. It doesn’t apply and doesn’t make sense in the congressional impeachment inquiry, nor in any potential impeachment trial in the Senate.
> 
> Congress is not a court, and no rules of evidence apply to its activities, including impeachment. This is not a technical distinction: It’s a foundation part of the constitutional structure.
> 
> Why hearsay isn't a problem for Congress in impeachment hearings
Click to expand...

Super. Then let's stretch the limits of the Constitution and the definition of 'hearsay' so that the minority Party will always just Impeach every sitting President from now on.


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you charge Trump with crimes no one saw?
> 
> Bribery? Nope
> 
> Quid Pro Quo? Nope
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being legally charged with any crimes.  He's being impeached.  Articles of impeachment can include climes but most articles are not federal crimes.  The most common articles are violation of oath of office, misuse of executive power, conduct unbecoming the office, and lying to congress.
> 
> Impeachment is a political process used to remove a president just as election is a political process for selecting a president.  What this means is that all laws and regulation involving evidence and criminal court procedures do apply.  The entire process is regulated by House and Senate rules and the constitution.
> 
> For example, the legal concept of hearsay applies in trials and related proceedings in court. It doesn’t apply and doesn’t make sense in the congressional impeachment inquiry, nor in any potential impeachment trial in the Senate.
> 
> Congress is not a court, and no rules of evidence apply to its activities, including impeachment. This is not a technical distinction: It’s a foundation part of the constitutional structure.
> 
> Why hearsay isn't a problem for Congress in impeachment hearings
Click to expand...

You say mis-use of office, executive power etc, but what about the mis-use of government in the ways in which the demoncrats are using it in order to make bogus claims against the President for purely partisan political reasons ?

A power struggle between groups is exactly what's going on here, and anyone with a second grade education can see this for what it is, and for what it has been since 2016.

If anything the swamp has been paraded out, and through this farce it has been shown just how bad things can get if powerful brainwashing goes on for way to long in America. It has been educational in that regard for sure.


----------



## Faun

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The House didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.............LOL
> 
> he said that she heard that someone said that they had heard it from someone else.....
> 
> Only place this comedy will be looked at is a house full of Lunatic Libs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Trump says, read the transcript.
> 
> _"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it..."_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So.............The President has the right to ask for cooperation of looking into corruption here are there......
> 
> Biden isn't immune to it...............Biden has a BIG MOUTH............and brags too much......joked about it..............
> 
> No law broken there............now Biden and son..........yeah that is well worth looking at.....Biden was never gonna be the Dem candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The president does not have the right to break the law; and soliciting a foreign national to investigate a political rival breaks the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What planet are you on? Didn't watch the hearing today? Guess what. Others did. And that Sean Hannity brought an interesting video on Schiff revealed his true intentions, and his House of Cards may just become the Big House for Schiff. Oh, and the media? They willingly conspired with the DNC's talking point, just like I've been telling everyone around here. *sigh* To darn bad. Now, back to good guy Sean Hannity's words and recordings:
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannity also reports that an FBI officer is under investigation for altering documents in the 2016 Russia Probe
> 
> Naughty, naughty.​
Click to expand...

LOL

Well if Sean Hannity said so, then it must be true.



Spoiler


----------



## kyzr

karpenter said:


> I Say Pelosi Won't Allow A Vote
> Unless She Has Votes To Defeat It



Disagree.  Nancy knows where the energy is in her party.  She has to have a vote on impeachment, but hope and pray that it fails.  If impeachment passes then the show trial goes to the Senate where the democrats will look horrible in a presidential election year.


----------



## flack

Dragonlady said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nunes DEVASTATES the democrats, the corrupt Deep State bureaucrats, and the fake news media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nunes whole lying rant reminded me that no one on Obama's White House Staff was ever charged indicted or convicted of any crime during the whole 8 years of the Obama Administration, and only one Clinton Cabinet member was charged with financial and ethics violations in his administration. The Trump White House has set a record as the most corrupt administration in the history of the country, and that was BEFORE the impeachment hearing started.
> 
> Every time Nunez said that Democrats have "been caught", I was reminded that the Clintons have never faced any charges after all of these investigations.  Republicans investigated Obama for 8 years and found NOTHING.  Republicans had the Congress up until January of this year and they didn't prosecute any Democrats, but a steady stream of Trump staffers were arrested, and either plead guilty or were found guilty of all charges.
> 
> Every time Nunes said "They're caught", I thought of Flynn, Manafort, Cohen, Stone, Gates and Papadopolous.  If the Democrats are "caught", why aren't Democrats getting arrested or going to jail, like every one of Trump's staffers are in danger of doing, right now, with the exception of John Bolton.
Click to expand...

You really can't see what is right before your eyes. The deep state, which the democrats are doing their best to protect, was there running interference for that whole lot of crooks. Why do you think they are so hard to get rid of Trump? Because he is dragging their whole sham out into the sunlight. From money laundering to pedophilia it is all coming out.


----------



## flack

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, it's the DOJ's business to investigate biden, and they are.  Not trump.  you should learn your agencies better.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pity Trump went to a foreign national to get help for an investigation into Biden rather than go to his own DoJ. He wouldn't be getting impeached if he had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there's no dirt on the Biden's, then what are you guys so worried about? Let Hunter testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't care less about Biden. Investigate him for all I care.
> 
> But Trump is still not legally allowed to solicit a foreign national to do it for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want my president to uncover and investigate corruption in other nations before he sends my tax dollars to them...what is it that you find troubling about that?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should have elected one who sought to have Ukraine fight against corruption rather than look into a 3 year old rumor.
Click to expand...

Rumor? Biden, himself, admitted to it on video tape. It's out there for all to see.


----------



## kyzr

Flopper said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you charge Trump with crimes no one saw?
> 
> Bribery? Nope
> 
> Quid Pro Quo? Nope
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being legally charged with any crimes.  He's being impeached.  Articles of impeachment can include climes but most articles are not federal crimes.  The most common articles are violation of oath of office, misuse of executive power, conduct unbecoming the office, and lying to congress.
> 
> Impeachment is a political process used to remove a president just as election is a political process for selecting a president.  What this means is that all laws and regulation involving evidence and criminal court procedures do apply.  The entire process is regulated by House and Senate rules and the constitution.
> 
> For example, the legal concept of hearsay applies in trials and related proceedings in court. It doesn’t apply and doesn’t make sense in the congressional impeachment inquiry, nor in any potential impeachment trial in the Senate.
> 
> Congress is not a court, and no rules of evidence apply to its activities, including impeachment. This is not a technical distinction: It’s a foundation part of the constitutional structure.
> 
> Why hearsay isn't a problem for Congress in impeachment hearings
Click to expand...


Your post was doing so well, up until the part where you said that "hearsay evidence" is allowable in the Senate.  If democrats controlled the Senate I would agree, but the GOP runs the Senate and they can make the rules to benefit their case the same way Schiff made the House rules benefit democrats.

If the dems vote Articles of Impeachment out of the House, then the Senate will have the show trial of the century.  The democrats will regret impeachment if it happens.


----------



## flack

Dragonlady said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> "When you're trying to overturn 63 million votes and take down a sitting president, you better come up with something more than the fact that you don’t like him."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The votes aren't being "overturned".  Pence will still be President.
> 
> Whether anyone likes him or not is moot.  It's his criminal behaviour that is getting him impeached.  He confessed on National TV and released the transcript of the call showing he really did ask for a "favour" in exchange for military aid.  He repeated Russian propaganda lies about Crowstrike and the Bidens.
> 
> Then the story that the investigations didn't matter, it was the announcement on CNN, so Trump could falsely claim that Biden was corrupt.  Trump is admitting he can't win this election unless he gets help and he cheats.  He did it last time with Russia, and he barely eked out a win in the electoral college.  He got clobbered in the midterms and in every election since his election.
> 
> Republican voter registrations are in minus terroritory, while Democratic registrations are surging.  Trump is going to have a really, really hard time getting re-elected.
Click to expand...

Trump will not be remove from office. What part of that don't you understand?


----------



## flack

mamooth said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG!  GOP ID has increased since the 2016 election while Dems have remained flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, totally wrong. You did notice that your link showed the opposite of what you claimed, right?
> 
> 1. Trends in party affiliation among demographic groups
> ---
> The 8-percentage-point Democratic advantage in leaned partisan identification is wider than at any point since 2009, and a statistically significant shift since 2016, when Democrats had a 4-point edge (48% to 44%).
> ---
> 
> Worst for you is how the democratic advantage is much larger among the young. Party ID is essentially fixed by age 30. If it changes, it changes  in the liberal direction, since individuals get more liberal as they age. Republicans only do well with old white men, the group that is shrinking the fastest.
Click to expand...

Polls always slant democrat by 10%. Why they are always wrong.


----------



## flack

OKTexas said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was there an investigation into Biden?  Nope
> 
> Did Ukraine get the aid?  Yep
> 
> STFU liberals.
> 
> Win.....at....the.....polls.
> 
> Stop.....being....cvnts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats did win at the polls, even with the Republican voter suppression. And Trump only got his votes with help from a massive Russian disinformation campaign.  The Electoral College overturned the popular vote.
> 
> So stop with your crocodile tears about the will of the voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The EC does not overturn anything in this country.  It's the way we've been voting damn near since the start of 1800's.  The popular vote is worthless here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is amazing how many people don't know how this country works.
> 
> The stupid bitch doesn't realize there are 50 elections, not just one. Democracy ends at the State line.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## flack

FISA WARRANT BOMBSHELL
*Horowitz reportedly finds FBI lawyer falsified FISA doc; WaPo stealth-deletes Strzok connection*


----------



## RealDave

flack said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pity Trump went to a foreign national to get help for an investigation into Biden rather than go to his own DoJ. He wouldn't be getting impeached if he had.
> 
> 
> 
> If there's no dirt on the Biden's, then what are you guys so worried about? Let Hunter testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't care less about Biden. Investigate him for all I care.
> 
> But Trump is still not legally allowed to solicit a foreign national to do it for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want my president to uncover and investigate corruption in other nations before he sends my tax dollars to them...what is it that you find troubling about that?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should have elected one who sought to have Ukraine fight against corruption rather than look into a 3 year old rumor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rumor? Biden, himself, admitted to it on video tape. It's out there for all to see.
Click to expand...

The US along with other countries wanted to help the Ukraine but the Ukraine was loaded with corruption.  No country wanted their help funneled into private pockets.  The Prosecutor at that time was not cleaning up the corruption.  So we told the Ukraine that we would not give them aid unless they replaced that prosecutor to show they are fighting that corruption.  Other countries agrred & were with us in that demand.

Fast forward to Trump.  Trump wanted to withhold aid unless the President of the Ukraine announced an investigation into Biden.  Not corruption in general, but Joe Biden.  Biden is Trumps number one adversary likely in 2020.

Any idiot can see the difference.


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Trump used the power of his office to extort a foreign leader for personal gain. And we know even the Veep knew he was doing it. We know Giuliani was the mastermind (trump the nodding, drooling idiot, god bless him), and we know his hand picked bootlicker Sondland carried it out. We know they are so inept, that they got caught before they could carry it through.
> 
> What a gang of idiots. And it was all set into motion by a Ukrainian fugitive oligarch who just happens to be a Putin puppet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what was this personal gain of Trump's?
Click to expand...

 Trashing a political opponent.  Come on  ow, you can't be this fucking stupid.


----------



## hadit

depotoo said:


> You also realize that this other guy, Holmes, claim on the call he overheard (haha) with Sondland and Trump goes against what Sondland said, correct?



We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers. Everyone else is lying.


----------



## RealDave

karpenter said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Trump used the power of his office to extort a foreign leader for personal gain.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, That Charge Crumbles Upon Cross Examination
> With Every Witness Dem's Call
> 
> So Why Do You Keep Repeating
> A Charge That Didn't Happen
Click to expand...

 You people are just stupid.  Nearly every one who testified tie Trump to the quid pro quo.

THe Republicans have gone from no threat made, no quid pro quo, OK quid Pro Quo but it wasn't that bad.


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ken Starr yesterday:*
> 
> *Ken Starr on the Sondland testimony: 'It's over'*
> November 20, 2019
> Ken Starr, the former solicitor general who headed the investigation that led to the impeachment of former President Bill Clinton, called Wednesday's testimony by U.S. Ambassador to the European Union Gordon Sondland "obviously ... one of those bombshell days."
> 
> Speaking on Fox News, Starr agreed with the hosts that things now do not "look good for the president substantively." Sondland's testimony, Starr said, confirmed that there was a quid pro quo between Trump's administration and the Ukrainian government — which would be "bribery," in the jargon of impeachment. Sondland also said that the orders to push Kyiv to open an investigation into Trump's political rivals had come directly from the Oval Office.
> 
> Starr focused specifically on the question of Trump's alleged contempt, noting that Sondland had spoken "vehemently and bitterly about his lack of access to records to help him." Additionally, the Democrats' line of questioning made clear that Sondland's attempts to refresh his memory for the testimony had been denied by the administration, which could build the Democrats' case for obstruction.
> 
> "There will be articles of impeachment," Starr said. "I think we've known that, it was just confirmed today. Substantively, what we heard from the chairman just now is: It's over. We now know — this is his position — we now know that the president in fact committed the crime of bribery."
> 
> 
> 
> ****Ken Starr gets the late night call****
> 
> 
> 
> *Ken Starr this morning:
> 
> Ken Starr on impeachment hearings so far: We're 'nowhere close' to impeachable offenses*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.  Starr was on Laura tonight, and he didn't seem to hold that view at all.
Click to expand...


How many years was this Starr investigation?


----------



## flack

RealDave said:


> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there's no dirt on the Biden's, then what are you guys so worried about? Let Hunter testify.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't care less about Biden. Investigate him for all I care.
> 
> But Trump is still not legally allowed to solicit a foreign national to do it for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want my president to uncover and investigate corruption in other nations before he sends my tax dollars to them...what is it that you find troubling about that?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should have elected one who sought to have Ukraine fight against corruption rather than look into a 3 year old rumor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rumor? Biden, himself, admitted to it on video tape. It's out there for all to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US along with other countries wanted to help the Ukraine but the Ukraine was loaded with corruption.  No country wanted their help funneled into private pockets.  The Prosecutor at that time was not cleaning up the corruption.  So we told the Ukraine that we would not give them aid unless they replaced that prosecutor to show they are fighting that corruption.  Other countries agrred & were with us in that demand.
> 
> Fast forward to Trump.  Trump wanted to withhold aid unless the President of the Ukraine announced an investigation into Biden.  Not corruption in general, but Joe Biden.  Biden is Trumps number one adversary likely in 2020.
> 
> Any idiot can see the difference.
Click to expand...

Hang on Dave. It is going to get really bad for you around December 9-11. I feel for you.


----------



## playtime

depotoo said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump isn’t leaving office...too bad so sad for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's been waiting three years for you all to take him out.  how's that been working out for you?  too funny you don't see the irony in your own post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a troll.  He doesn’t know what the heck he is talking about. He doesn’t want to engage in a true discussion of the facts.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> Sondland testified Trump told him there is no quid pro quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *haaaaaaaaaaa............ troll this asshole....
> 
> *
> he admits it w/in 20 secs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which he corrected later, keep up!
Click to expand...


lol - you are a liar. 

  in his first testimony he denied it.  then he admitted it & not only did he admit it more than once & under oath -  he implicated pence, pompeo, mick mulvaney, AND rick perry.  sondland was not gonna take the fall;  & i believe he used the words :

*'EVERYONE KNEW, EVERYONE WAS IN THE LOOP'*


----------



## hadit

IM2 said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides rightwingnuts, who said Dems are afraid of Biden being investigated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently all Dems, all who support this impeachment sham against President Trump simply for asking Ukraine to crack down on corruption.  Why else would they be claiming this personally benefits President Trump?  It only benefits him if Biden is guilty of corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's apparent is you're fucking brain-dead as virtually no Democrats are saying Biden can't or shouldn't be investigated. What we are saying is that Trump can't solicit a foreign national to investigate Biden.
> 
> Savvy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can’t he
> You presume it’s soley because Biden is a potential political rival. There are other reasons which include the fact that Biden’s son gravy train ride is self serving to the Biden’s and disadvantageous to the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is part of the crooked Clinton-Obama continuum.
> 
> Confidence in Trump economy at record high, with no hit from impeachment.
> 
> Another poll finds that public support for President Trump has not waned in the face of House impeachment hearings, and the approval for his handling of the economy has hit a new record high.
> 
> In today’s Gallup survey, 57% approve of the Trump economy. That, said the survey analysis, is “by one percentage point, his best as president.”
> 
> It comes as the stock market is hitting new highs, and unemployment is at a low for several groups.
> 
> Meanwhile, Gallup found that Trump’s approval rating is at a near high of 43% for the year. The last time he was at that level was before the Ukraine phone call emerged.
> 
> Most importantly, Republicans still have strong support for the president, at 90%.
> 
> This wasn’t how it was supposed to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump didn't create this economy. And we need to get rid of him before it's too late.
Click to expand...


It really doesn't matter if he created it or not because he's taken steps to build on what he received instead of destroying it, as we were told ad nauseum he would. Now, what exactly do you think he's going to do to it if we don't get rid of him right now?


----------



## flack

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ken Starr yesterday:*
> 
> *Ken Starr on the Sondland testimony: 'It's over'*
> November 20, 2019
> Ken Starr, the former solicitor general who headed the investigation that led to the impeachment of former President Bill Clinton, called Wednesday's testimony by U.S. Ambassador to the European Union Gordon Sondland "obviously ... one of those bombshell days."
> 
> Speaking on Fox News, Starr agreed with the hosts that things now do not "look good for the president substantively." Sondland's testimony, Starr said, confirmed that there was a quid pro quo between Trump's administration and the Ukrainian government — which would be "bribery," in the jargon of impeachment. Sondland also said that the orders to push Kyiv to open an investigation into Trump's political rivals had come directly from the Oval Office.
> 
> Starr focused specifically on the question of Trump's alleged contempt, noting that Sondland had spoken "vehemently and bitterly about his lack of access to records to help him." Additionally, the Democrats' line of questioning made clear that Sondland's attempts to refresh his memory for the testimony had been denied by the administration, which could build the Democrats' case for obstruction.
> 
> "There will be articles of impeachment," Starr said. "I think we've known that, it was just confirmed today. Substantively, what we heard from the chairman just now is: It's over. We now know — this is his position — we now know that the president in fact committed the crime of bribery."
> 
> 
> 
> ****Ken Starr gets the late night call****
> 
> 
> 
> *Ken Starr this morning:
> 
> Ken Starr on impeachment hearings so far: We're 'nowhere close' to impeachable offenses*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.  Starr was on Laura tonight, and he didn't seem to hold that view at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many years was this Starr investigation?
Click to expand...

The Office of the Independent Counsel concluded its four-year-*long investigation* of the president *soon* after Clinton's grand jury testimony, and on September 9, 1998, delivered its report to the House Judiciary Committee.


----------



## OldLady

Well, THAT'S over with.







The House has all they need for Articles of Impeachment.  

How long will the folks here argue about it?


----------



## flack

OldLady said:


> Well, THAT'S over with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The House has all they need for Articles of Impeachment.
> 
> How long will the folks here argue about it?


You do understand that Trump will not be removed from office?


----------



## OldLady

flack said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, THAT'S over with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The House has all they need for Articles of Impeachment.
> 
> How long will the folks here argue about it?
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that Trump will not be removed from office?
Click to expand...

We'll see if what he did matters to voters.  If he isn't removed by the Senate, he might be removed at the ballot box.


----------



## Crixus

OKTexas said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh someone isn't allowed to defend themselves in your fked up brain? too funny. son, you're in the wrong country.  go back to russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just heard on NBC. The FBI is going to interview the whistleblowner..lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because it's illegal to file false charges.   They should send him the bill for all this and add our time, pain, and suffering to the millions who has to watch this farce and had our normal TV interupted.  And they complain about waterboarding ..... oy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They should determine if he had a legitimate need to know about the call, which was classified at the time. If not, the people he spoke to could be in a world of hurt.
> 
> .
Click to expand...




I expect to hear from Hill again.


----------



## Care4all

OldLady said:


> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, THAT'S over with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The House has all they need for Articles of Impeachment.
> 
> How long will the folks here argue about it?
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that Trump will not be removed from office?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll see if what he did matters to voters.  If he isn't removed by the Senate, he might be removed at the ballot box.
Click to expand...

But will he CHEAT AGAIN, like with what he did in the Ukraine, before the next election?

I believe all facts show that HE WILL....  that's why he should be removed now...  because of election cheating imo....And using his office of power to do it.


----------



## OldLady

Care4all said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, THAT'S over with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The House has all they need for Articles of Impeachment.
> 
> How long will the folks here argue about it?
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that Trump will not be removed from office?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll see if what he did matters to voters.  If he isn't removed by the Senate, he might be removed at the ballot box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But will he CHEAT AGAIN, like with what he did in the Ukraine, before the next election?
> 
> I believe all facts show that HE WILL....  that's why he should be removed now...  because of election cheating imo....
Click to expand...

I think he should be fired.  I just don't expect that to happen.


----------



## Care4all

OldLady said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, THAT'S over with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The House has all they need for Articles of Impeachment.
> 
> How long will the folks here argue about it?
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that Trump will not be removed from office?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll see if what he did matters to voters.  If he isn't removed by the Senate, he might be removed at the ballot box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But will he CHEAT AGAIN, like with what he did in the Ukraine, before the next election?
> 
> I believe all facts show that HE WILL....  that's why he should be removed now...  because of election cheating imo....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he should be fired.  I just don't expect that to happen.
Click to expand...

Agree, but that is one sad situation!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ray From Cleveland said:


> They both went to the same site, not mentioning Starr at all


No they didnt.

And i posted two VIEWS of Ken Starr. To which of Ken Starr's view were you referring?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

MarathonMike said:


> Then let's stretch the limits of the Constitution and the definition of 'hearsay


That is definitely what you rubes are doing to call the testimony "hearsay", and what the president is doing by defying subpoenas.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

flack said:


> Biden, himself, admitted to it on video tape. It's out there for all to see.


No, You're confused again. That's what Trump did.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Crixus said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, you are allowed to defend yourself. Defending yourself tough does NOT include the right to withhold evidence.  You can't defend yourself by shooting a witness for instance either. There are limits on the right to defend yourself. Refusing to comply with a subpoena issued by the house is one of those.
> 
> 
> 
> it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just heard on NBC. The FBI is going to interview the whistleblowner..lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because it's illegal to file false charges.   They should send him the bill for all this and add our time, pain, and suffering to the millions who has to watch this farce and had our normal TV interupted.  And they complain about waterboarding ..... oy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They should determine if he had a legitimate need to know about the call, which was classified at the time. If not, the people he spoke to could be in a world of hurt.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect to hear from Hill again.
Click to expand...

 Seth Rich and Epstein said the same damned thing.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

hadit said:


> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers.


No, you can also believe his hand picked stooge Sondland. And we can get Giuliani and pompeo under oath, so you can believe them, too. Sound good?


----------



## NotYourBody

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you can also believe his hand picked stooge Sondland. And we can get Giuliani and pompeo under oath, so you can believe them, too. Sound good?
Click to expand...

GOP says we are to believe that non-partisan, career civil servants who answered legal subpoenas from congress and testified under oath are all liars. 

And Trump cowards who refuse to answer lawful subpoenas and refuse testify under oath (Pompeo, Bolton, Mulvaney, Giuliani) are all telling the truth.

It's another example of Red State Stupid.


----------



## Faun

flack said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pity Trump went to a foreign national to get help for an investigation into Biden rather than go to his own DoJ. He wouldn't be getting impeached if he had.
> 
> 
> 
> If there's no dirt on the Biden's, then what are you guys so worried about? Let Hunter testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't care less about Biden. Investigate him for all I care.
> 
> But Trump is still not legally allowed to solicit a foreign national to do it for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want my president to uncover and investigate corruption in other nations before he sends my tax dollars to them...what is it that you find troubling about that?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should have elected one who sought to have Ukraine fight against corruption rather than look into a 3 year old rumor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rumor? Biden, himself, admitted to it on video tape. It's out there for all to see.
Click to expand...

Liar. Biden never admitted to corruption. He admitted to fighting corruption by getting a corrupt prosecutor fired.

Like I always say,  if conservatives didn't lie , they'd have absolutely nothing to say.


----------



## OldLady

Care4all said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, THAT'S over with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The House has all they need for Articles of Impeachment.
> 
> How long will the folks here argue about it?
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that Trump will not be removed from office?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll see if what he did matters to voters.  If he isn't removed by the Senate, he might be removed at the ballot box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But will he CHEAT AGAIN, like with what he did in the Ukraine, before the next election?
> 
> I believe all facts show that HE WILL....  that's why he should be removed now...  because of election cheating imo....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he should be fired.  I just don't expect that to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree, but that is one sad situation!
Click to expand...

Agreed.


----------



## Faun

hadit said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also realize that this other guy, Holmes, claim on the call he overheard (haha) with Sondland and Trump goes against what Sondland said, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers. Everyone else is lying.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You're literally calling a guy who gave Trump a million dollars, a "never trumper." 

Do you see now why no one should trust anything cons say?


----------



## Faun

RealDave said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Trump used the power of his office to extort a foreign leader for personal gain.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, That Charge Crumbles Upon Cross Examination
> With Every Witness Dem's Call
> 
> So Why Do You Keep Repeating
> A Charge That Didn't Happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You people are just stupid.  Nearly every one who testified tie Trump to the quid pro quo.
> 
> THe Republicans have gone from no threat made, no quid pro quo, OK quid Pro Quo but it wasn't that bad.
Click to expand...

Their defense is simply to just deny reality.


----------



## Crixus

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's not an official impeachment.  he isn't obstructing shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just heard on NBC. The FBI is going to interview the whistleblowner..lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, because it's illegal to file false charges.   They should send him the bill for all this and add our time, pain, and suffering to the millions who has to watch this farce and had our normal TV interupted.  And they complain about waterboarding ..... oy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They should determine if he had a legitimate need to know about the call, which was classified at the time. If not, the people he spoke to could be in a world of hurt.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect to hear from Hill again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seth Rich and Epstein said the same damned thing.
Click to expand...




Can't remember who asked, think it was Nunez, but the question was, "have you ever spoke to to this guy or that guy in relation to Russia". I'm thinking all these witnesses have been prepped for action in the senate by republicans.


----------



## Crixus

Faun said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also realize that this other guy, Holmes, claim on the call he overheard (haha) with Sondland and Trump goes against what Sondland said, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers. Everyone else is lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're literally calling a guy who gave Trump a million dollars, a "never trumper."
> 
> Do you see now why no one should trust anything cons say?
Click to expand...



I'm thinking he wasn't to only one. The money was for  the job, not the guy.


----------



## Faun

Crixus said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also realize that this other guy, Holmes, claim on the call he overheard (haha) with Sondland and Trump goes against what Sondland said, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers. Everyone else is lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're literally calling a guy who gave Trump a million dollars, a "never trumper."
> 
> Do you see now why no one should trust anything cons say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking he wasn't to only one. The money was for  the job, not the guy.
Click to expand...

See: post #6087


----------



## RealDave

hadit said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also realize that this other guy, Holmes, claim on the call he overheard (haha) with Sondland and Trump goes against what Sondland said, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers. Everyone else is lying.
Click to expand...

 There were not all anti-Trumpers - well at least until the fat ass tried this bribery scam.. 

What the fuck makes you morons think that only die hard Trump supporters should be believed?


----------



## mudwhistle

Ame®icano said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump said, "Talk to Rudy."  But, of course, Trump has blocked Rudy from testifying.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep......Rudy knows who is guilty of what....so of course....the Democrats claim he's committing crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rudy is a senile old fart who doesn't know his ass from a hole in the ground, and Rudy is committing crimes.  Notice how his buddies, Lev and Parm are now going to jail?  No, you're ignoring that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... and still no Russian connection
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is the Ukraine at war with?  If the Ukraine doesn’t receive military aid, who does that benefit?  Where did the Crowdstrike false propaganda story come from?  Where did Guliani get his faked evidence on Maria Yovanovitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who really benefited when Ukraine did not received lethal military aid in 2014, 2015, 2016?
Click to expand...

Russia Russia Russia....


----------



## Ame®icano

Dragonlady said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a whole family of commie operatives. GOOD GRIEF!
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was using FOREIGN officials to dig dirt up on Trump during the election..............Got Black Book information from the Ukrianian Embassy..........and a court later ruled that this was election meddling in the 2016 U.S. Elections in FAVOR OF HILLARY.......
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a whole family of commie operatives. GOOD GRIEF!
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was using FOREIGN officials to dig dirt up on Trump during the election..............Got Black Book information from the Ukrianian Embassy..........and a court later ruled that this was election meddling in the 2016 U.S. Elections in FAVOR OF HILLARY.......
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a whole family of commie operatives. GOOD GRIEF!
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was using FOREIGN officials to dig dirt up on Trump during the election..............Got Black Book information from the Ukrianian Embassy..........and a court later ruled that this was election meddling in the 2016 U.S. Elections in FAVOR OF HILLARY.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chalupa merely “dug up” the court filings in the Black Ledger case in the Ukraine. This ledger was evidence that the previous Ukrainian President stolen billions millions from the national treasury before fleeing to Russia. Manafort name appears besides millions of dollars of payments.
Click to expand...


Why would DNC need that information?


----------



## hadit

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you can also believe his hand picked stooge Sondland. And we can get Giuliani and pompeo under oath, so you can believe them, too. Sound good?
Click to expand...


When witnesses disagree, you have to judge their believability individually, not just by whether you agree with them or not. That's why I'm withholding judgement until everything is heard. Thus far, most everything has been asking the lines of, "I assume the president is guilty of <fill in the blank>, but I've either never talked to him, never actually saw or heard him do it, or I've talked to him and he explicitly said not to do it", so you'll forgive me if I don't grab my pom poms and jump around squealing that he should be kicked out of office.


----------



## hadit

Faun said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also realize that this other guy, Holmes, claim on the call he overheard (haha) with Sondland and Trump goes against what Sondland said, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers. Everyone else is lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're literally calling a guy who gave Trump a million dollars, a "never trumper."
> 
> Do you see now why no one should trust anything cons say?
Click to expand...


You mean the guy who has changed his testimony?


----------



## hadit

RealDave said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also realize that this other guy, Holmes, claim on the call he overheard (haha) with Sondland and Trump goes against what Sondland said, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers. Everyone else is lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were not all anti-Trumpers - well at least until the fat ass tried this bribery scam..
> 
> What the fuck makes you morons think that only die hard Trump supporters should be believed?
Click to expand...


The same thing that makes you nut jobs think that only die hard Trump haters should be believed. See how that works?

IOW, no one does. You don't like it that some won't jump on the band wagon until everything is heard? Too bad.


----------



## Faun

hadit said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also realize that this other guy, Holmes, claim on the call he overheard (haha) with Sondland and Trump goes against what Sondland said, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers. Everyone else is lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're literally calling a guy who gave Trump a million dollars, a "never trumper."
> 
> Do you see now why no one should trust anything cons say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the guy who has changed his testimony?
Click to expand...

Did someone prove his testimony was untrue? I must have missed that.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also realize that this other guy, Holmes, claim on the call he overheard (haha) with Sondland and Trump goes against what Sondland said, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers. Everyone else is lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were not all anti-Trumpers - well at least until the fat ass tried this bribery scam..
> 
> What the fuck makes you morons think that only die hard Trump supporters should be believed?
Click to expand...


Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

NotYourBody said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you can also believe his hand picked stooge Sondland. And we can get Giuliani and pompeo under oath, so you can believe them, too. Sound good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GOP says we are to believe that non-partisan, career civil servants who answered legal subpoenas from congress and testified under oath are all liars.
> 
> And Trump cowards who refuse to answer lawful subpoenas and refuse testify under oath (Pompeo, Bolton, Mulvaney, Giuliani) are all telling the truth.
> 
> It's another example of Red State Stupid.
Click to expand...


Offer Trump a trade.  He's the deal maker you know.  Schiff Head allows the rat and who he got his information on to testify, and Trump let two of his people testify.  Sound fair???


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you can also believe his hand picked stooge Sondland. And we can get Giuliani and pompeo under oath, so you can believe them, too. Sound good?
Click to expand...


How was Soundland a hand picked stooge when pencil neck is the only person that chose who will testify?


----------



## Faun

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also realize that this other guy, Holmes, claim on the call he overheard (haha) with Sondland and Trump goes against what Sondland said, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers. Everyone else is lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were not all anti-Trumpers - well at least until the fat ass tried this bribery scam..
> 
> What the fuck makes you morons think that only die hard Trump supporters should be believed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
Click to expand...

_*"We on the right are honest."*_












*

..... wait .... 


lemme .... catch ..... my breath .......... 


....... 


...... 


...... 











 


Dayum, that was good. 




*


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> They both went to the same site, not mentioning Starr at all
> 
> 
> 
> No they didnt.
> 
> And i posted two VIEWS of Ken Starr. To which of Ken Starr's view were you referring?
Click to expand...


Both links went to the same site.  It has several short stories in it.  The first one which was about the impeachment didn't mention Starr.  However Starr was on Laura's show last night, and he didn't say squat about what the Republicans are going to do.  Lesh created a topic on it.  Go to his topic and watch the video in the OP to see what Starr really said.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Care4all said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, THAT'S over with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The House has all they need for Articles of Impeachment.
> 
> How long will the folks here argue about it?
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that Trump will not be removed from office?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll see if what he did matters to voters.  If he isn't removed by the Senate, he might be removed at the ballot box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But will he CHEAT AGAIN, like with what he did in the Ukraine, before the next election?
> 
> I believe all facts show that HE WILL....  that's why he should be removed now...  because of election cheating imo....And using his office of power to do it.
Click to expand...


Commie Rule 100:  Anytime a Republican wins, they cheated somehow.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

OldLady said:


> Well, THAT'S over with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The House has all they need for Articles of Impeachment.
> 
> How long will the folks here argue about it?



And if they do impeach, the next commie President under a Republican led House will be impeached too.  And then before you cry, remember who started with this impeachment of hearsay.


----------



## Ame®icano

charwin95 said:


> You want to try me Americano?
> 
> Let me correct your last paragraph. Obama was the current POTUS in 2016 a Democrat. Any president I mean any Ukrainian President will support the current president because they are just beggars. Therefore he supported Clinton a Democrat.


There was no need for you to correct anything, since I have no dispute on who was the president in 2016.

Although I agree with you that they're beggars, their support for Clinton would mean meddling in our election, correct? Why did they work with DNC, and not with Barry's administration?

And while we're at it, they did beg for lethal military help, did they get it from the guy they were supporting?  



charwin95 said:


> Poroshenko tried to clean up the corruptions with the help of ambassador Yavanovich even with the new president Zelensky. That is why Guilliani tried to get rid of her because she won’t put up with corrupted cartels.
> 
> The same as zelensky support Trump.


You're jumping the gun here, so let's step back a little. 

Poroshenko wasn't cleaning up corruption in Ukraine. He was part of their corruption. He was cleaning up Ukraine from his political opponents that were corrupted just as he was. Not just that he did not cleaned up their corrupt judges, police and prosecutors, and oligarchs from government, he kept them all, and his own corruption was the reason Zelensky got elected. 

As for Ambassador Yovanovich, it is normal that Ambassador supports own president. She supported Barry while he was president, but she did not supported Trump. Is that normal? She also supported Poroshenko, and was against new president Zelensky. Is it normal that Zelensky have distrust in her and that our president, whom she doesn't like, replace her?



charwin95 said:


> Manafort was already a known as bad dude even before Trump hired him. He hired him anyway. Like Flynn a military reject eating dinner with Putin. He hired him anyway.


Yes, Manafort had history, but that history was know long before he started working for Trump campaign. Why nobody went after him at the time when he committed crimes? Oh wait, they were after him, but he was cleared, right? But great, he's bad dude, let's get him. There are ways of doing so, and DNC secretly working with Ukrainians is not a proper channel.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Trump used the power of his office to extort a foreign leader for personal gain. And we know even the Veep knew he was doing it. We know Giuliani was the mastermind (trump the nodding, drooling idiot, god bless him), and we know his hand picked bootlicker Sondland carried it out. We know they are so inept, that they got caught before they could carry it through.
> 
> What a gang of idiots. And it was all set into motion by a Ukrainian fugitive oligarch who just happens to be a Putin puppet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what was this personal gain of Trump's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trashing a political opponent.  Come on  ow, you can't be this fucking stupid.
Click to expand...


Politicians trash each other all the time.  You can't be this fucken stupid to think that's an impeachable offense.  So tell me, are you going to rig the primaries like you did last time to know who Trump's opponent is going to be?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

kyzr said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Say Pelosi Won't Allow A Vote
> Unless She Has Votes To Defeat It
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disagree.  Nancy knows where the energy is in her party.  She has to have a vote on impeachment, but hope and pray that it fails.  If impeachment passes then the show trial goes to the Senate where the democrats will look horrible in a presidential election year.
Click to expand...


I think it will all be staged like with anything Democrat.  Piglosi will get selected members to not go along with it, and she'll either announce they won't have a vote because they don't have enough members, or have the vote and it fail.


----------



## Rambunctious

Faun said:


> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there's no dirt on the Biden's, then what are you guys so worried about? Let Hunter testify.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't care less about Biden. Investigate him for all I care.
> 
> But Trump is still not legally allowed to solicit a foreign national to do it for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want my president to uncover and investigate corruption in other nations before he sends my tax dollars to them...what is it that you find troubling about that?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should have elected one who sought to have Ukraine fight against corruption rather than look into a 3 year old rumor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rumor? Biden, himself, admitted to it on video tape. It's out there for all to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. Biden never admitted to corruption. He admitted to fighting corruption by getting a corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> Like I always say,  if conservatives didn't lie , they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
Click to expand...


I could find the video and link it for ya but I thought I would give you a break from feeling stupid on Friday....Biden is a dumbass and he was bragging about strong arming the president of the Ukraine...he was trying to be a tough guy...we have all seen him do that before....and yes if what Trump did was illegal then so is what Biden did with Obama's blessing....so should we retroactively impeach both Biden and Obama?....


----------



## jc456

mamooth said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties, Let’s deal with facts:
> 
> Remember the hot mic moment with Obama sucking off Putin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. As you're an expert in sucking off Putin, why don't you tell us about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn’t Obama give Ukraine any military aid during his administration. Why didn’t he help when Crimea was stolen by Putin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does any of  that have to do with the current topic of Trump pressuring a foreign government to benefit only himself?
> 
> As deflections go, this one is particularly stupid.
Click to expand...

are you saying the president doesn't own the distribution but obammy did?  that's your inconsistency kitty


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't care less about Biden. Investigate him for all I care.
> 
> But Trump is still not legally allowed to solicit a foreign national to do it for him.
> 
> 
> 
> I want my president to uncover and investigate corruption in other nations before he sends my tax dollars to them...what is it that you find troubling about that?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should have elected one who sought to have Ukraine fight against corruption rather than look into a 3 year old rumor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rumor? Biden, himself, admitted to it on video tape. It's out there for all to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. Biden never admitted to corruption. He admitted to fighting corruption by getting a corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> Like I always say,  if conservatives didn't lie , they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could find the video and link it for ya but I thought I would give you a break from feeling stupid on Friday....Biden is a dumbass and he was bragging about strong arming the president of the Ukraine...he was trying to be a tough guy...we have all seen him do that before....and yes if what Trump did was illegal then so is what Biden did with Obama's blessing....so should we retroactively impeach both Biden and Obama?....
Click to expand...


Trump is trying to encourage the Republican Senate to subpoena Joe and his son.  That would be a real hoot.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

hadit said:


> That's why I'm withholding judgement until everything is heard.


Totally fair.  Then we are in agreement that Trump, Pompeii, Giuliani, Mulvaney, and Perry should all go under oath in front on Congress and answer questions.


----------



## ColonelAngus

If there is a Senate trial for impeachment, Schiff, Joe, Hunter, and the whistleblower will be subpoenaed.

It’ll be fantastic.

Schiff keeps saying he has no idea who the whistleblower is.  You know he is lying!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ray From Cleveland said:


> How was Soundland a hand picked stooge


Good grief you lazy slug, you don't even know the basic facts of this topic.


----------



## Rambunctious

RealDave said:


> The Prosecutor at that time was not cleaning up the corruption. So we told the Ukraine that we would not give them aid unless they replaced that prosecutor to show they are fighting that corruption


That is the Biden response but its false...its actually 100% backwards....That prosecutor was investigating a corrupt company that was stealing millions of dollars most of which was aid from the U.S. and since Hunter worked for that company Biden wanted the guy fired....now that is impeachable....


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

ColonelAngus said:


> If there is a Senate trial for impeachment, Schiff, Joe, Hunter, and the whistleblower will be subpoenaed.
> 
> It’ll be fantastic.
> 
> Schiff keeps saying he has no idea who the whistleblower is.  You know he is lying!



Somebody better reveal who the rat is, because the Senate needs the rat to testify.


----------



## Ame®icano

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The House didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.............LOL
> 
> he said that she heard that someone said that they had heard it from someone else.....
> 
> Only place this comedy will be looked at is a house full of Lunatic Libs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Trump says, read the transcript.
> 
> _"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it..."_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So.............The President has the right to ask for cooperation of looking into corruption here are there......
> 
> Biden isn't immune to it...............Biden has a BIG MOUTH............and brags too much......joked about it..............
> 
> No law broken there............now Biden and son..........yeah that is well worth looking at.....Biden was never gonna be the Dem candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The president does not have the right to break the law; and soliciting a foreign national to investigate a political rival breaks the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What planet are you on? Didn't watch the hearing today? Guess what. Others did. And that Sean Hannity brought an interesting video on Schiff revealed his true intentions, and his House of Cards may just become the Big House for Schiff. Oh, and the media? They willingly conspired with the DNC's talking point, just like I've been telling everyone around here. *sigh* To darn bad. Now, back to good guy Sean Hannity's words and recordings:
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannity also reports that an FBI officer is under investigation for altering documents in the 2016 Russia Probe
> 
> Naughty, naughty.​
Click to expand...


Is it only me, or you guys have the same problem, but that video is limited to 2 seconds.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Ray From Cleveland said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a Senate trial for impeachment, Schiff, Joe, Hunter, and the whistleblower will be subpoenaed.
> 
> It’ll be fantastic.
> 
> Schiff keeps saying he has no idea who the whistleblower is.  You know he is lying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody better reveal who the rat is, because the Senate needs the rat to testify.
Click to expand...


Everyone knows...it’s CIA agent Eric Ciaramella.

Why are there men in Black suits knocking on my door?

Hold on, BRB...


----------



## Faun

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't care less about Biden. Investigate him for all I care.
> 
> But Trump is still not legally allowed to solicit a foreign national to do it for him.
> 
> 
> 
> I want my president to uncover and investigate corruption in other nations before he sends my tax dollars to them...what is it that you find troubling about that?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should have elected one who sought to have Ukraine fight against corruption rather than look into a 3 year old rumor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rumor? Biden, himself, admitted to it on video tape. It's out there for all to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. Biden never admitted to corruption. He admitted to fighting corruption by getting a corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> Like I always say,  if conservatives didn't lie , they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could find the video and link it for ya but I thought I would give you a break from feeling stupid on Friday....Biden is a dumbass and he was bragging about strong arming the president of the Ukraine...he was trying to be a tough guy...we have all seen him do that before....and yes if what Trump did was illegal then so is what Biden did with Obama's blessing....so should we retroactively impeach both Biden and Obama?....
Click to expand...

Liar. The two events are not equivalent.

Biden was serving the U.S. 

Trump was serving Trump.

That being, it wasn't only Biden who wanted Shokin removed.  It was several countries (including Ukraine) and several international bodies. And they didn't just want him removed in March, 2016, when Biden got him fired; the push to get Shokin removed began no less than six months earlier. And the reason multiple countries and international bodies wanted Shokin removed was because he was sift on corruption. There were even accusations he was taking bribes to not investigate crimes.  But admittedly, those are unproven accusations. Still, the point is it wasn't just Biden who wanted Shokin out. Nor is there evidence Biden wanted him out because he was investigating Burisma or Hunter Biden as the news reports Shokin was not actively investigating either when Biden got Shokin sacked.

*As opposed to Trump* who asked a foreign national to investigate Biden over that. Biden is running for the same office as Trump. Biden is leading every Democrat in the polls and is leading Trump by a bigger margin than every other Democrat. *Biden's margins were even bigger in July when Trump asked Zelensky to investigate Biden.* There's been testimony that Trump would have been satisfied with Ze6 with even just a public declaration that Biden was being investigated, even if he really wasn't being investigated;  since even just the air of such a scandal could end Biden's chances of winning the election. That served no one but Trump. That helps Trump's chances at being re-elected. Now while you brain-dead cons don't care if Trump breaks the law as long as he's re-elected, he still broke the law; for which, he's [rightfully] getting impeached.


----------



## Faun

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want my president to uncover and investigate corruption in other nations before he sends my tax dollars to them...what is it that you find troubling about that?....
> 
> 
> 
> Then you should have elected one who sought to have Ukraine fight against corruption rather than look into a 3 year old rumor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rumor? Biden, himself, admitted to it on video tape. It's out there for all to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. Biden never admitted to corruption. He admitted to fighting corruption by getting a corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> Like I always say,  if conservatives didn't lie , they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could find the video and link it for ya but I thought I would give you a break from feeling stupid on Friday....Biden is a dumbass and he was bragging about strong arming the president of the Ukraine...he was trying to be a tough guy...we have all seen him do that before....and yes if what Trump did was illegal then so is what Biden did with Obama's blessing....so should we retroactively impeach both Biden and Obama?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is trying to encourage the Republican Senate to subpoena Joe and his son.  That would be a real hoot.
Click to expand...

And they'll get to do that in the trial, if not on the hearings.


----------



## jc456

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mussolini was original socialist,
> 
> 
> 
> And then he wasn't. Nice try.
Click to expand...

huh


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

ColonelAngus said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a Senate trial for impeachment, Schiff, Joe, Hunter, and the whistleblower will be subpoenaed.
> 
> It’ll be fantastic.
> 
> Schiff keeps saying he has no idea who the whistleblower is.  You know he is lying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody better reveal who the rat is, because the Senate needs the rat to testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone knows...it’s CIA agent Eric Ciaramella.
> 
> Why are there men in Black suits knocking on my door?
> 
> Hold on, BRB...
Click to expand...


Adam is scared Schiffless about the rat being questioned by the Republicans.  That's why he reneged on having him or her testify in the House.  If the rat answers honestly, it would reveal a small part of the huge deep state we are dealing with.


----------



## Rambunctious

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want my president to uncover and investigate corruption in other nations before he sends my tax dollars to them...what is it that you find troubling about that?....
> 
> 
> 
> Then you should have elected one who sought to have Ukraine fight against corruption rather than look into a 3 year old rumor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rumor? Biden, himself, admitted to it on video tape. It's out there for all to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. Biden never admitted to corruption. He admitted to fighting corruption by getting a corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> Like I always say,  if conservatives didn't lie , they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could find the video and link it for ya but I thought I would give you a break from feeling stupid on Friday....Biden is a dumbass and he was bragging about strong arming the president of the Ukraine...he was trying to be a tough guy...we have all seen him do that before....and yes if what Trump did was illegal then so is what Biden did with Obama's blessing....so should we retroactively impeach both Biden and Obama?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. The two events are not equivalent.
> 
> Biden was serving the U.S.
> 
> Trump was serving Trump.
> 
> That being, it wasn't only Biden who wanted Shokin removed.  It was several countries (including Ukraine) and several international bodies. And they didn't just want him removed in March, 2016, when Biden got him fired; the push to get Shokin removed began no less than six months earlier. And the reason multiple countries and international bodies wanted Shokin removed was because he was sift on corruption. There were even accusations he was taking bribes to not investigate crimes.  But admittedly, those are unproven accusations. Still, the point is it wasn't just Biden who wanted Shokin out. Nor is there evidence Biden wanted him out because he was investigating Burisma or Hunter Biden as the news reports Shokin was not actively investigating either when Biden got Shokin sacked.
> 
> *As opposed to Trump* who asked a foreign national to investigate Biden over that. Biden is running for the same office as Trump. Biden is leading every Democrat in the polls and is leading Trump by a bigger margin than every other Democrat. *Biden's margins were even bigger in July when Trump asked Zelensky to investigate Biden.* There's been testimony that Trump would have been satisfied with Ze6 with even just a public declaration that Biden was being investigated, even if he really wasn't being investigated;  since even just the air of such a scandal could end Biden's chances of winning the election. That served no one but Trump. That helps Trump's chances at being re-elected. Now while you brain-dead cons don't care if Trump breaks the law as long as he's re-elected, he still broke the law; for which, he's [rightfully] getting impeached.
Click to expand...


BULLFUCKINGSHIT.....


----------



## jc456

charwin95 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> They keep talking about Trump delaying the military aid to Ukraine jeopardizing the country.
> 
> Did Obama give them anything when Crimea was annexed?
> 
> Nope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking hypocrites.  It’s sick.  Obama was sucking Putin’s cock so he didn’t give Ukraine any aid.
> 
> Dimms are such bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> This is what happened when you have a president that is so fucking inept he doesn’t even know how to ask simple favor. Instead he have tons of people involved.
> 
> Results ...... bribery or extortion. = IMPEACHABLE
> 
> Without the decency of the democrats we don’t hear any of these corruptness of Trump..... spreading lies and conspiracy crap.
> 
> You can cry however you want Trump is the most corrupted disgusting president ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Derp derp derp derp
> 
> When Obama tells Medvedev  “Tell Vladimir I’ll have more flexibility after my election.”....that’s mutha flocking collusion on a hot mic.
> 
> You fairy,
> 
> Plus, Obama killed hundreds of thousands of Brown people in Libya, Syria, Yemen....all Illegal regime change wars.
> 
> He is a fucking war criminal who should be tried and executed.  That’s corruption, you simple racist.  Someone says the N word and you shit your panties, but Obama commits fucking GENOCIDE, AND YOU DONT CARE.
> 
> That’s fucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Understand truth hurts.
> I’ll vote for Obama on next election. If Obama had committed genocide. How come haters like you are the only one crying?
> 
> Obama was and is well respected with very high remarks both domestic and international. That’s a fact.
> 
> Trump is a the lousiest POTUS ever that made us bigots, racist, bully and laughing stock around the globe. That’s a fact.
> 
> Dude this whole Ukraine crap could have been very simple deal to accomplish but Trump is so amateur and stupid.
Click to expand...


----------



## ColonelAngus

Ray From Cleveland said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a Senate trial for impeachment, Schiff, Joe, Hunter, and the whistleblower will be subpoenaed.
> 
> It’ll be fantastic.
> 
> Schiff keeps saying he has no idea who the whistleblower is.  You know he is lying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody better reveal who the rat is, because the Senate needs the rat to testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone knows...it’s CIA agent Eric Ciaramella.
> 
> Why are there men in Black suits knocking on my door?
> 
> Hold on, BRB...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adam is scared Schiffless about the rat being questioned by the Republicans.  That's why he reneged on having him or her testify in the House.  If the rat answers honestly, it would reveal a small part of the huge deep state we are dealing with.
Click to expand...


Schiff is straight up lying that he doesn’t know who the whistleblower is. It’s so obvious it’s hysterical.

Of course he should have testified.


----------



## MarathonMike

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you charge Trump with crimes no one saw?
> 
> Bribery? Nope
> 
> Quid Pro Quo? Nope
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being legally charged with any crimes.  He's being impeached.  Articles of impeachment can include climes but most articles are not federal crimes.  The most common articles are violation of oath of office, misuse of executive power, conduct unbecoming the office, and lying to congress.
> 
> Impeachment is a political process used to remove a president just as election is a political process for selecting a president.  What this means is that all laws and regulation involving evidence and criminal court procedures do apply.  The entire process is regulated by House and Senate rules and the constitution.
> 
> For example, the legal concept of hearsay applies in trials and related proceedings in court. It doesn’t apply and doesn’t make sense in the congressional impeachment inquiry, nor in any potential impeachment trial in the Senate.
> 
> Congress is not a court, and no rules of evidence apply to its activities, including impeachment. This is not a technical distinction: It’s a foundation part of the constitutional structure.
> 
> Why hearsay isn't a problem for Congress in impeachment hearings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say mis-use of office, executive power etc, but what about the mis-use of government in the ways in which the demoncrats are using it in order to make bogus claims against the President for purely partisan political reasons ?
> 
> A power struggle between groups is exactly what's going on here, and anyone with a second grade education can see this for what it is, and for what it has been since 2016.
> 
> If anything the swamp has been paraded out, and through this farce it has been shown just how bad things can get if powerful brainwashing goes on for way to long in America. It has been educational in that regard for sure.
Click to expand...

Exactly! The laws and the Constitution are there to protect the interests of America and Americans. They were never intended to be used as weapons to take down an adversary because you hate him or because of your lust for power. 

*What the Democrats have already done is open Pandora's box to a never ending cycle of "How do we use the system to take down President X?"* The damage they have already caused to the 2 Party system of our government will take many years to undo.


----------



## Faun

Rambunctious said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Prosecutor at that time was not cleaning up the corruption. So we told the Ukraine that we would not give them aid unless they replaced that prosecutor to show they are fighting that corruption
> 
> 
> 
> That is the Biden response but its false...its actually 100% backwards....That prosecutor was investigating a corrupt company that was stealing millions of dollars most of which was aid from the U.S. and since Hunter worked for that company Biden wanted the guy fired....now that is impeachable....
Click to expand...

Bullshit.  There was no active investigation ongoing into Burisma when Shokin was sacked.

*Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*

_But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko._​


----------



## Rambunctious

Faun said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you should have elected one who sought to have Ukraine fight against corruption rather than look into a 3 year old rumor.
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor? Biden, himself, admitted to it on video tape. It's out there for all to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. Biden never admitted to corruption. He admitted to fighting corruption by getting a corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> Like I always say,  if conservatives didn't lie , they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could find the video and link it for ya but I thought I would give you a break from feeling stupid on Friday....Biden is a dumbass and he was bragging about strong arming the president of the Ukraine...he was trying to be a tough guy...we have all seen him do that before....and yes if what Trump did was illegal then so is what Biden did with Obama's blessing....so should we retroactively impeach both Biden and Obama?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is trying to encourage the Republican Senate to subpoena Joe and his son.  That would be a real hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they'll get to do that in the trial, if not on the hearings.
Click to expand...

FOX news has had three dems on this morning that are saying they can't find an impeachable offense from the inquiry....you guys went too damn far....


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And.............LOL
> 
> he said that she heard that someone said that they had heard it from someone else.....
> 
> Only place this comedy will be looked at is a house full of Lunatic Libs.
> 
> 
> 
> Like Trump says, read the transcript.
> 
> _"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it..."_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So.............The President has the right to ask for cooperation of looking into corruption here are there......
> 
> Biden isn't immune to it...............Biden has a BIG MOUTH............and brags too much......joked about it..............
> 
> No law broken there............now Biden and son..........yeah that is well worth looking at.....Biden was never gonna be the Dem candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The president does not have the right to break the law; and soliciting a foreign national to investigate a political rival breaks the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What planet are you on? Didn't watch the hearing today? Guess what. Others did. And that Sean Hannity brought an interesting video on Schiff revealed his true intentions, and his House of Cards may just become the Big House for Schiff. Oh, and the media? They willingly conspired with the DNC's talking point, just like I've been telling everyone around here. *sigh* To darn bad. Now, back to good guy Sean Hannity's words and recordings:
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannity also reports that an FBI officer is under investigation for altering documents in the 2016 Russia Probe
> 
> Naughty, naughty.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it only me, or you guys have the same problem, but that video is limited to 2 seconds.
Click to expand...

It's a MSM, deep state, Clinton, DNC conspiracy.


----------



## Rambunctious

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Prosecutor at that time was not cleaning up the corruption. So we told the Ukraine that we would not give them aid unless they replaced that prosecutor to show they are fighting that corruption
> 
> 
> 
> That is the Biden response but its false...its actually 100% backwards....That prosecutor was investigating a corrupt company that was stealing millions of dollars most of which was aid from the U.S. and since Hunter worked for that company Biden wanted the guy fired....now that is impeachable....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  There was no active investigation ongoing into Burisma when Shokin was sacked.
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko._​
Click to expand...

Buuuaaahahahaha...that link is from May idiot...and it was wrong...


----------



## Faun

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you should have elected one who sought to have Ukraine fight against corruption rather than look into a 3 year old rumor.
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor? Biden, himself, admitted to it on video tape. It's out there for all to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. Biden never admitted to corruption. He admitted to fighting corruption by getting a corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> Like I always say,  if conservatives didn't lie , they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could find the video and link it for ya but I thought I would give you a break from feeling stupid on Friday....Biden is a dumbass and he was bragging about strong arming the president of the Ukraine...he was trying to be a tough guy...we have all seen him do that before....and yes if what Trump did was illegal then so is what Biden did with Obama's blessing....so should we retroactively impeach both Biden and Obama?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. The two events are not equivalent.
> 
> Biden was serving the U.S.
> 
> Trump was serving Trump.
> 
> That being, it wasn't only Biden who wanted Shokin removed.  It was several countries (including Ukraine) and several international bodies. And they didn't just want him removed in March, 2016, when Biden got him fired; the push to get Shokin removed began no less than six months earlier. And the reason multiple countries and international bodies wanted Shokin removed was because he was sift on corruption. There were even accusations he was taking bribes to not investigate crimes.  But admittedly, those are unproven accusations. Still, the point is it wasn't just Biden who wanted Shokin out. Nor is there evidence Biden wanted him out because he was investigating Burisma or Hunter Biden as the news reports Shokin was not actively investigating either when Biden got Shokin sacked.
> 
> *As opposed to Trump* who asked a foreign national to investigate Biden over that. Biden is running for the same office as Trump. Biden is leading every Democrat in the polls and is leading Trump by a bigger margin than every other Democrat. *Biden's margins were even bigger in July when Trump asked Zelensky to investigate Biden.* There's been testimony that Trump would have been satisfied with Ze6 with even just a public declaration that Biden was being investigated, even if he really wasn't being investigated;  since even just the air of such a scandal could end Biden's chances of winning the election. That served no one but Trump. That helps Trump's chances at being re-elected. Now while you brain-dead cons don't care if Trump breaks the law as long as he's re-elected, he still broke the law; for which, he's [rightfully] getting impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BULLFUCKINGSHIT.....
Click to expand...

LOL 

Merely saying, _"BULLFUCKINGSHIT,"_  refutes not a word I posted. Thanks for the easy concession.


----------



## Rambunctious

FOX news has had three house dems and one never Trumper republican on this morning that are all saying they can't find an impeachable offense from the inquiry....you guys went too damn far....


----------



## jc456

Blaine Sweeter said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it’s just political grandstanding. These assholes aren’t even asking questions.
> 
> They are giving speeches.
> 
> Dimms say Trump should be in jail.  Pubs say he did nothing wrong.
> 
> Isn’t it interesting that OBAMA AND THE DIMMS DIDNT GIVE UKRAINE ANY AID FOR 8 YEARS!
> 
> Fucking hypocrites
> 
> 
> 
> Which political candidate did Obama ask Ukraine to investigate on his behalf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it weren't for false equivalencies, these Trumpies wouldn't be able to post at all.
Click to expand...

huh?


----------



## Faun

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor? Biden, himself, admitted to it on video tape. It's out there for all to see.
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. Biden never admitted to corruption. He admitted to fighting corruption by getting a corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> Like I always say,  if conservatives didn't lie , they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could find the video and link it for ya but I thought I would give you a break from feeling stupid on Friday....Biden is a dumbass and he was bragging about strong arming the president of the Ukraine...he was trying to be a tough guy...we have all seen him do that before....and yes if what Trump did was illegal then so is what Biden did with Obama's blessing....so should we retroactively impeach both Biden and Obama?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is trying to encourage the Republican Senate to subpoena Joe and his son.  That would be a real hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they'll get to do that in the trial, if not on the hearings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FOX news has had three dems on this morning that are saying they can't find an impeachable offense from the inquiry....you guys went too damn far....
Click to expand...

LOL 

Whoa.... three Dems said that means Dems went too far, huh? No way.


----------



## Rambunctious

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor? Biden, himself, admitted to it on video tape. It's out there for all to see.
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. Biden never admitted to corruption. He admitted to fighting corruption by getting a corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> Like I always say,  if conservatives didn't lie , they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could find the video and link it for ya but I thought I would give you a break from feeling stupid on Friday....Biden is a dumbass and he was bragging about strong arming the president of the Ukraine...he was trying to be a tough guy...we have all seen him do that before....and yes if what Trump did was illegal then so is what Biden did with Obama's blessing....so should we retroactively impeach both Biden and Obama?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. The two events are not equivalent.
> 
> Biden was serving the U.S.
> 
> Trump was serving Trump.
> 
> That being, it wasn't only Biden who wanted Shokin removed.  It was several countries (including Ukraine) and several international bodies. And they didn't just want him removed in March, 2016, when Biden got him fired; the push to get Shokin removed began no less than six months earlier. And the reason multiple countries and international bodies wanted Shokin removed was because he was sift on corruption. There were even accusations he was taking bribes to not investigate crimes.  But admittedly, those are unproven accusations. Still, the point is it wasn't just Biden who wanted Shokin out. Nor is there evidence Biden wanted him out because he was investigating Burisma or Hunter Biden as the news reports Shokin was not actively investigating either when Biden got Shokin sacked.
> 
> *As opposed to Trump* who asked a foreign national to investigate Biden over that. Biden is running for the same office as Trump. Biden is leading every Democrat in the polls and is leading Trump by a bigger margin than every other Democrat. *Biden's margins were even bigger in July when Trump asked Zelensky to investigate Biden.* There's been testimony that Trump would have been satisfied with Ze6 with even just a public declaration that Biden was being investigated, even if he really wasn't being investigated;  since even just the air of such a scandal could end Biden's chances of winning the election. That served no one but Trump. That helps Trump's chances at being re-elected. Now while you brain-dead cons don't care if Trump breaks the law as long as he's re-elected, he still broke the law; for which, he's [rightfully] getting impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BULLFUCKINGSHIT.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Merely saying, _"BULLFUCKINGSHIT,"_  refutes not a word I posted. Thanks for the easy concession.
Click to expand...

Find a current link your old dead links have been proven fake....fake news links....LMFAO


----------



## Faun

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Prosecutor at that time was not cleaning up the corruption. So we told the Ukraine that we would not give them aid unless they replaced that prosecutor to show they are fighting that corruption
> 
> 
> 
> That is the Biden response but its false...its actually 100% backwards....That prosecutor was investigating a corrupt company that was stealing millions of dollars most of which was aid from the U.S. and since Hunter worked for that company Biden wanted the guy fired....now that is impeachable....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  There was no active investigation ongoing into Burisma when Shokin was sacked.
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Buuuaaahahahaha...that link is from May idiot...and it was wrong...
Click to expand...

So you say ... while providing zero evidence.


----------



## Rambunctious

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. Biden never admitted to corruption. He admitted to fighting corruption by getting a corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> Like I always say,  if conservatives didn't lie , they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could find the video and link it for ya but I thought I would give you a break from feeling stupid on Friday....Biden is a dumbass and he was bragging about strong arming the president of the Ukraine...he was trying to be a tough guy...we have all seen him do that before....and yes if what Trump did was illegal then so is what Biden did with Obama's blessing....so should we retroactively impeach both Biden and Obama?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is trying to encourage the Republican Senate to subpoena Joe and his son.  That would be a real hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they'll get to do that in the trial, if not on the hearings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FOX news has had three dems on this morning that are saying they can't find an impeachable offense from the inquiry....you guys went too damn far....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Whoa.... three Dems said that means Dems went too far, huh? No way.
Click to expand...

Obviously Schiff has failed to prove anything...if the impeachment passes the house it will be without full democrat support.....have a nice 4 more years buttkiss.....


----------



## Faun

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. Biden never admitted to corruption. He admitted to fighting corruption by getting a corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> Like I always say,  if conservatives didn't lie , they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could find the video and link it for ya but I thought I would give you a break from feeling stupid on Friday....Biden is a dumbass and he was bragging about strong arming the president of the Ukraine...he was trying to be a tough guy...we have all seen him do that before....and yes if what Trump did was illegal then so is what Biden did with Obama's blessing....so should we retroactively impeach both Biden and Obama?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. The two events are not equivalent.
> 
> Biden was serving the U.S.
> 
> Trump was serving Trump.
> 
> That being, it wasn't only Biden who wanted Shokin removed.  It was several countries (including Ukraine) and several international bodies. And they didn't just want him removed in March, 2016, when Biden got him fired; the push to get Shokin removed began no less than six months earlier. And the reason multiple countries and international bodies wanted Shokin removed was because he was sift on corruption. There were even accusations he was taking bribes to not investigate crimes.  But admittedly, those are unproven accusations. Still, the point is it wasn't just Biden who wanted Shokin out. Nor is there evidence Biden wanted him out because he was investigating Burisma or Hunter Biden as the news reports Shokin was not actively investigating either when Biden got Shokin sacked.
> 
> *As opposed to Trump* who asked a foreign national to investigate Biden over that. Biden is running for the same office as Trump. Biden is leading every Democrat in the polls and is leading Trump by a bigger margin than every other Democrat. *Biden's margins were even bigger in July when Trump asked Zelensky to investigate Biden.* There's been testimony that Trump would have been satisfied with Ze6 with even just a public declaration that Biden was being investigated, even if he really wasn't being investigated;  since even just the air of such a scandal could end Biden's chances of winning the election. That served no one but Trump. That helps Trump's chances at being re-elected. Now while you brain-dead cons don't care if Trump breaks the law as long as he's re-elected, he still broke the law; for which, he's [rightfully] getting impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BULLFUCKINGSHIT.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Merely saying, _"BULLFUCKINGSHIT,"_  refutes not a word I posted. Thanks for the easy concession.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find a current link your old dead links have been proven fake....fake news links....LMFAO
Click to expand...

LOL 

I need not find anything else when you can't prove the news I showed was wrong.


----------



## Rambunctious

FOX news has had three house dems and one never Trumper republican on this morning that are all saying they can't find an impeachable offense from the inquiry....you guys went too damn far....


----------



## Faun

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could find the video and link it for ya but I thought I would give you a break from feeling stupid on Friday....Biden is a dumbass and he was bragging about strong arming the president of the Ukraine...he was trying to be a tough guy...we have all seen him do that before....and yes if what Trump did was illegal then so is what Biden did with Obama's blessing....so should we retroactively impeach both Biden and Obama?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is trying to encourage the Republican Senate to subpoena Joe and his son.  That would be a real hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they'll get to do that in the trial, if not on the hearings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FOX news has had three dems on this morning that are saying they can't find an impeachable offense from the inquiry....you guys went too damn far....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Whoa.... three Dems said that means Dems went too far, huh? No way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously Schiff has failed to prove anything...if the impeachment passes the house it will be without full democrat support.....have a nice 4 more years buttkiss.....
Click to expand...

LOL 

Funny, that's what I said about Hillary in 2016. I learned from that mistake. Looks like you learned nothing.


----------



## MarathonMike

kyzr said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Say Pelosi Won't Allow A Vote
> Unless She Has Votes To Defeat It
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disagree.  Nancy knows where the energy is in her party.  She has to have a vote on impeachment, but hope and pray that it fails.  If impeachment passes then the show trial goes to the Senate where the democrats will look horrible in a presidential election year.
Click to expand...

Pelosi dances at the end of puppet strings being pulled by the new power base of the Democrats. "The Squad" demanded Impeachment of President Trump and they got it. They are being run by the least experienced, dumbest, most radical members of their Party.


----------



## Ame®icano

Faun said:


> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there's no dirt on the Biden's, then what are you guys so worried about? Let Hunter testify.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't care less about Biden. Investigate him for all I care.
> 
> But Trump is still not legally allowed to solicit a foreign national to do it for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want my president to uncover and investigate corruption in other nations before he sends my tax dollars to them...what is it that you find troubling about that?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should have elected one who sought to have Ukraine fight against corruption rather than look into a 3 year old rumor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rumor? Biden, himself, admitted to it on video tape. It's out there for all to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. Biden never admitted to corruption. He admitted to fighting corruption by getting a corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> Like I always say,  if conservatives didn't lie , they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
Click to expand...


Ukraine being "the most corrupted country in the world" at the time, had half or more of their officials, including their president, corrupted. 

And out of ALL those corrupted people, this ONE prosecutor was so important to be fired, and was the ONLY one that had to be fired immediately, on request of US vice-president. If you're fighting corruption, why would  you stop there?


----------



## Faun

Rambunctious said:


> FOX news has had three house dems and one never Trumper republican on this morning that are all saying they can't find an impeachable offense from the inquiry....you guys went too damn far....


LOL 

So now you're up to 3 dems and 1 rep.


----------



## Rambunctious

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is trying to encourage the Republican Senate to subpoena Joe and his son.  That would be a real hoot.
> 
> 
> 
> And they'll get to do that in the trial, if not on the hearings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FOX news has had three dems on this morning that are saying they can't find an impeachable offense from the inquiry....you guys went too damn far....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Whoa.... three Dems said that means Dems went too far, huh? No way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously Schiff has failed to prove anything...if the impeachment passes the house it will be without full democrat support.....have a nice 4 more years buttkiss.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Funny, that's what I said about Hillary in 2016. I learned from that mistake. Looks like you learned nothing.
Click to expand...

You forget that I'm always right....Flynn will walk.....Buuuuaaahahahaha...


----------



## Rambunctious

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOX news has had three house dems and one never Trumper republican on this morning that are all saying they can't find an impeachable offense from the inquiry....you guys went too damn far....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> So now you're up to 3 dems and 1 rep.
Click to expand...

Impeachment not supported by any republican and not every dem will be laughed at in the senate....


----------



## RealDave

MarathonMike said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you charge Trump with crimes no one saw?
> 
> Bribery? Nope
> 
> Quid Pro Quo? Nope
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being legally charged with any crimes.  He's being impeached.  Articles of impeachment can include climes but most articles are not federal crimes.  The most common articles are violation of oath of office, misuse of executive power, conduct unbecoming the office, and lying to congress.
> 
> Impeachment is a political process used to remove a president just as election is a political process for selecting a president.  What this means is that all laws and regulation involving evidence and criminal court procedures do apply.  The entire process is regulated by House and Senate rules and the constitution.
> 
> For example, the legal concept of hearsay applies in trials and related proceedings in court. It doesn’t apply and doesn’t make sense in the congressional impeachment inquiry, nor in any potential impeachment trial in the Senate.
> 
> Congress is not a court, and no rules of evidence apply to its activities, including impeachment. This is not a technical distinction: It’s a foundation part of the constitutional structure.
> 
> Why hearsay isn't a problem for Congress in impeachment hearings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say mis-use of office, executive power etc, but what about the mis-use of government in the ways in which the demoncrats are using it in order to make bogus claims against the President for purely partisan political reasons ?
> 
> A power struggle between groups is exactly what's going on here, and anyone with a second grade education can see this for what it is, and for what it has been since 2016.
> 
> If anything the swamp has been paraded out, and through this farce it has been shown just how bad things can get if powerful brainwashing goes on for way to long in America. It has been educational in that regard for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! The laws and the Constitution are there to protect the interests of America and Americans. They were never intended to be used as weapons to take down an adversary because you hate him or because of your lust for power.
> 
> *What the Democrats have already done is open Pandora's box to a never ending cycle of "How do we use the system to take down President X?"* The damage they have already caused to the 2 Party system of our government will take many years to undo.
Click to expand...

 No assfuck.  Trump opened the God damn box when he tried to use government funds to bribe the President of the Ukraine for a political favor.

THAT is what opened the box,.


----------



## Faun

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they'll get to do that in the trial, if not on the hearings.
> 
> 
> 
> FOX news has had three dems on this morning that are saying they can't find an impeachable offense from the inquiry....you guys went too damn far....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Whoa.... three Dems said that means Dems went too far, huh? No way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously Schiff has failed to prove anything...if the impeachment passes the house it will be without full democrat support.....have a nice 4 more years buttkiss.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Funny, that's what I said about Hillary in 2016. I learned from that mistake. Looks like you learned nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forget that I'm always right....Flynn will walk.....Buuuuaaahahahaha...
Click to expand...

LOLOLOLOLOL 

You're always right???






You first denied Flynn was even convicted. Then you posted how Flynn had not pled guilty in front of a judge or in a court of law.

I showed you were flat out wrong by posting a link to an article about how Judge Emmet Sullivan accepted Flynn's guilty plea in his court.

That you now claim you are "never wrong" does nothing other than reflect on just how fucked in the head you really are.


----------



## flack

RealDave said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you charge Trump with crimes no one saw?
> 
> Bribery? Nope
> 
> Quid Pro Quo? Nope
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being legally charged with any crimes.  He's being impeached.  Articles of impeachment can include climes but most articles are not federal crimes.  The most common articles are violation of oath of office, misuse of executive power, conduct unbecoming the office, and lying to congress.
> 
> Impeachment is a political process used to remove a president just as election is a political process for selecting a president.  What this means is that all laws and regulation involving evidence and criminal court procedures do apply.  The entire process is regulated by House and Senate rules and the constitution.
> 
> For example, the legal concept of hearsay applies in trials and related proceedings in court. It doesn’t apply and doesn’t make sense in the congressional impeachment inquiry, nor in any potential impeachment trial in the Senate.
> 
> Congress is not a court, and no rules of evidence apply to its activities, including impeachment. This is not a technical distinction: It’s a foundation part of the constitutional structure.
> 
> Why hearsay isn't a problem for Congress in impeachment hearings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say mis-use of office, executive power etc, but what about the mis-use of government in the ways in which the demoncrats are using it in order to make bogus claims against the President for purely partisan political reasons ?
> 
> A power struggle between groups is exactly what's going on here, and anyone with a second grade education can see this for what it is, and for what it has been since 2016.
> 
> If anything the swamp has been paraded out, and through this farce it has been shown just how bad things can get if powerful brainwashing goes on for way to long in America. It has been educational in that regard for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! The laws and the Constitution are there to protect the interests of America and Americans. They were never intended to be used as weapons to take down an adversary because you hate him or because of your lust for power.
> 
> *What the Democrats have already done is open Pandora's box to a never ending cycle of "How do we use the system to take down President X?"* The damage they have already caused to the 2 Party system of our government will take many years to undo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No assfuck.  Trump opened the God damn box when he tried to use government funds to bribe the President of the Ukraine for a political favor.
> 
> THAT is what opened the box,.
Click to expand...

 He did no such thing.


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, THAT'S over with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The House has all they need for Articles of Impeachment.
> 
> How long will the folks here argue about it?
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that Trump will not be removed from office?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll see if what he did matters to voters.  If he isn't removed by the Senate, he might be removed at the ballot box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But will he CHEAT AGAIN, like with what he did in the Ukraine, before the next election?
> 
> I believe all facts show that HE WILL....  that's why he should be removed now...  because of election cheating imo....And using his office of power to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Commie Rule 100:  Anytime a Republican wins, they cheated somehow.
Click to expand...

 Maybe if your party ended their voter suppression, people wouldn't think that.


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a Senate trial for impeachment, Schiff, Joe, Hunter, and the whistleblower will be subpoenaed.
> 
> It’ll be fantastic.
> 
> Schiff keeps saying he has no idea who the whistleblower is.  You know he is lying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody better reveal who the rat is, because the Senate needs the rat to testify.
Click to expand...



So, a person that reports wrong doing in government is a rat?  I thought you assfucks were against government corruption?


----------



## Faun

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOX news has had three house dems and one never Trumper republican on this morning that are all saying they can't find an impeachable offense from the inquiry....you guys went too damn far....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> So now you're up to 3 dems and 1 rep.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeachment not supported by any republican and not every dem will be laughed at in the senate....
Click to expand...

You say that as though Republicans in the Senate would ever vote to convict Trump no matter what. You'll recall Senate Republicans were already saying they wouldn't vote to convict even before the hearings began. Trump could be impeached for shooting someone on 5th Avenue and Republicans would kick the corpse before voting to convict.


----------



## Rambunctious

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, THAT'S over with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The House has all they need for Articles of Impeachment.
> 
> How long will the folks here argue about it?
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that Trump will not be removed from office?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll see if what he did matters to voters.  If he isn't removed by the Senate, he might be removed at the ballot box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But will he CHEAT AGAIN, like with what he did in the Ukraine, before the next election?
> 
> I believe all facts show that HE WILL....  that's why he should be removed now...  because of election cheating imo....And using his office of power to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Commie Rule 100:  Anytime a Republican wins, they cheated somehow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe if your party ended their voter suppression, people wouldn't think that.
Click to expand...

Maybe if your party would stop busing illegal aliens to the polls people would see the truth....


----------



## RealDave

flack said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you charge Trump with crimes no one saw?
> 
> Bribery? Nope
> 
> Quid Pro Quo? Nope
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being legally charged with any crimes.  He's being impeached.  Articles of impeachment can include climes but most articles are not federal crimes.  The most common articles are violation of oath of office, misuse of executive power, conduct unbecoming the office, and lying to congress.
> 
> Impeachment is a political process used to remove a president just as election is a political process for selecting a president.  What this means is that all laws and regulation involving evidence and criminal court procedures do apply.  The entire process is regulated by House and Senate rules and the constitution.
> 
> For example, the legal concept of hearsay applies in trials and related proceedings in court. It doesn’t apply and doesn’t make sense in the congressional impeachment inquiry, nor in any potential impeachment trial in the Senate.
> 
> Congress is not a court, and no rules of evidence apply to its activities, including impeachment. This is not a technical distinction: It’s a foundation part of the constitutional structure.
> 
> Why hearsay isn't a problem for Congress in impeachment hearings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say mis-use of office, executive power etc, but what about the mis-use of government in the ways in which the demoncrats are using it in order to make bogus claims against the President for purely partisan political reasons ?
> 
> A power struggle between groups is exactly what's going on here, and anyone with a second grade education can see this for what it is, and for what it has been since 2016.
> 
> If anything the swamp has been paraded out, and through this farce it has been shown just how bad things can get if powerful brainwashing goes on for way to long in America. It has been educational in that regard for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! The laws and the Constitution are there to protect the interests of America and Americans. They were never intended to be used as weapons to take down an adversary because you hate him or because of your lust for power.
> 
> *What the Democrats have already done is open Pandora's box to a never ending cycle of "How do we use the system to take down President X?"* The damage they have already caused to the 2 Party system of our government will take many years to undo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No assfuck.  Trump opened the God damn box when he tried to use government funds to bribe the President of the Ukraine for a political favor.
> 
> THAT is what opened the box,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did no such thing.
Click to expand...

  So, No aid unless you announce an investigation into Biden" is not a bribe?


----------



## RealDave

Rambunctious said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that Trump will not be removed from office?
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see if what he did matters to voters.  If he isn't removed by the Senate, he might be removed at the ballot box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But will he CHEAT AGAIN, like with what he did in the Ukraine, before the next election?
> 
> I believe all facts show that HE WILL....  that's why he should be removed now...  because of election cheating imo....And using his office of power to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Commie Rule 100:  Anytime a Republican wins, they cheated somehow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe if your party ended their voter suppression, people wouldn't think that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe if your party would stop busing illegal aliens to the polls people would see the truth....
Click to expand...

 illegals can't vote.


----------



## flack

RealDave said:


> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being legally charged with any crimes.  He's being impeached.  Articles of impeachment can include climes but most articles are not federal crimes.  The most common articles are violation of oath of office, misuse of executive power, conduct unbecoming the office, and lying to congress.
> 
> Impeachment is a political process used to remove a president just as election is a political process for selecting a president.  What this means is that all laws and regulation involving evidence and criminal court procedures do apply.  The entire process is regulated by House and Senate rules and the constitution.
> 
> For example, the legal concept of hearsay applies in trials and related proceedings in court. It doesn’t apply and doesn’t make sense in the congressional impeachment inquiry, nor in any potential impeachment trial in the Senate.
> 
> Congress is not a court, and no rules of evidence apply to its activities, including impeachment. This is not a technical distinction: It’s a foundation part of the constitutional structure.
> 
> Why hearsay isn't a problem for Congress in impeachment hearings
> 
> 
> 
> You say mis-use of office, executive power etc, but what about the mis-use of government in the ways in which the demoncrats are using it in order to make bogus claims against the President for purely partisan political reasons ?
> 
> A power struggle between groups is exactly what's going on here, and anyone with a second grade education can see this for what it is, and for what it has been since 2016.
> 
> If anything the swamp has been paraded out, and through this farce it has been shown just how bad things can get if powerful brainwashing goes on for way to long in America. It has been educational in that regard for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! The laws and the Constitution are there to protect the interests of America and Americans. They were never intended to be used as weapons to take down an adversary because you hate him or because of your lust for power.
> 
> *What the Democrats have already done is open Pandora's box to a never ending cycle of "How do we use the system to take down President X?"* The damage they have already caused to the 2 Party system of our government will take many years to undo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No assfuck.  Trump opened the God damn box when he tried to use government funds to bribe the President of the Ukraine for a political favor.
> 
> THAT is what opened the box,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, No aid unless you announce an investigation into Biden" is not a bribe?
Click to expand...

He didn't say that.


----------



## flack

Opinion

* When the villain is Obama, not Trump, news suddenly becomes not worth reporting *
By Kyle Smith

November 20, 2019 | 2:48pm


----------



## flack

RealDave said:


> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being legally charged with any crimes.  He's being impeached.  Articles of impeachment can include climes but most articles are not federal crimes.  The most common articles are violation of oath of office, misuse of executive power, conduct unbecoming the office, and lying to congress.
> 
> Impeachment is a political process used to remove a president just as election is a political process for selecting a president.  What this means is that all laws and regulation involving evidence and criminal court procedures do apply.  The entire process is regulated by House and Senate rules and the constitution.
> 
> For example, the legal concept of hearsay applies in trials and related proceedings in court. It doesn’t apply and doesn’t make sense in the congressional impeachment inquiry, nor in any potential impeachment trial in the Senate.
> 
> Congress is not a court, and no rules of evidence apply to its activities, including impeachment. This is not a technical distinction: It’s a foundation part of the constitutional structure.
> 
> Why hearsay isn't a problem for Congress in impeachment hearings
> 
> 
> 
> You say mis-use of office, executive power etc, but what about the mis-use of government in the ways in which the demoncrats are using it in order to make bogus claims against the President for purely partisan political reasons ?
> 
> A power struggle between groups is exactly what's going on here, and anyone with a second grade education can see this for what it is, and for what it has been since 2016.
> 
> If anything the swamp has been paraded out, and through this farce it has been shown just how bad things can get if powerful brainwashing goes on for way to long in America. It has been educational in that regard for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! The laws and the Constitution are there to protect the interests of America and Americans. They were never intended to be used as weapons to take down an adversary because you hate him or because of your lust for power.
> 
> *What the Democrats have already done is open Pandora's box to a never ending cycle of "How do we use the system to take down President X?"* The damage they have already caused to the 2 Party system of our government will take many years to undo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No assfuck.  Trump opened the God damn box when he tried to use government funds to bribe the President of the Ukraine for a political favor.
> 
> THAT is what opened the box,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, No aid unless you announce an investigation into Biden" is not a bribe?
Click to expand...

 Have you learned to read since you left Topix?


"I tried diligently to ask why the aid was suspended, but I never received a clear answer. In the absence of any credible explanation for the suspension of aid, I later came to believe that the resumption of security aid would not occur until there was a public statement from Ukraine committing to the investigations of the 2016 election and Burisma, as Mr. Giuliani had demanded," Sondland said.

came to believe

He made it up.


----------



## Ame®icano

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Prosecutor at that time was not cleaning up the corruption. So we told the Ukraine that we would not give them aid unless they replaced that prosecutor to show they are fighting that corruption
> 
> 
> 
> That is the Biden response but its false...its actually 100% backwards....That prosecutor was investigating a corrupt company that was stealing millions of dollars most of which was aid from the U.S. and since Hunter worked for that company Biden wanted the guy fired....now that is impeachable....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  There was no active investigation ongoing into Burisma when Shokin was sacked.
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko._​
Click to expand...


Investigation was officially closed by Yuriy Lutsenko, who was Shokin successor. 

That means that investigation into Burisma was still open when Shokin was fired.

As per his own words, he was given list of people that he cannot prosecute. Who gave him a list? 

US Ambassador Yovanovich.

*Top Ukrainian justice official says US ambassador gave him a do not prosecute list*


----------



## hadit

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I'm withholding judgement until everything is heard.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally fair.  Then we are in agreement that Trump, Pompeii, Giuliani, Mulvaney, and Perry should all go under oath in front on Congress and answer questions.
Click to expand...

If it's more than just an open-ended fishing expedition based on, "We know you're guilty of something and we'll keep pestering you until we can find something", sure.  And while we're at it, let's bring in some of the big players on the other side as well.  Let's find out what connections Schiff had with the WB.  Did he violate the law regarding how to handle one?  Why did Pelosi appoint Schiff to head this up any way, when his committee normally doesn't handle impeachment? Where are the actual eye witnesses with more than, "I assume", "I think", "It was my impression", "I heard it from someone who said they heard something"?  It would be instructive for the people to hear this kind of stuff to cut through the fog of selective leaks that Schiff carefully set up to establish the narrative ahead of time, leaks that the usual suspects leaped on and regarded as gospel truth.


----------



## Flopper

MarathonMike said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you charge Trump with crimes no one saw?
> 
> Bribery? Nope
> 
> Quid Pro Quo? Nope
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being legally charged with any crimes.  He's being impeached.  Articles of impeachment can include climes but most articles are not federal crimes.  The most common articles are violation of oath of office, misuse of executive power, conduct unbecoming the office, and lying to congress.
> 
> Impeachment is a political process used to remove a president just as election is a political process for selecting a president.  What this means is that all laws and regulation involving evidence and criminal court procedures do apply.  The entire process is regulated by House and Senate rules and the constitution.
> 
> For example, the legal concept of hearsay applies in trials and related proceedings in court. It doesn’t apply and doesn’t make sense in the congressional impeachment inquiry, nor in any potential impeachment trial in the Senate.
> 
> Congress is not a court, and no rules of evidence apply to its activities, including impeachment. This is not a technical distinction: It’s a foundation part of the constitutional structure.
> 
> Why hearsay isn't a problem for Congress in impeachment hearings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Super. Then let's stretch the limits of the Constitution and the definition of 'hearsay' so that the minority Party will always just Impeach every sitting President from now on.
Click to expand...

Hearsay evidence is admissible in impeachment hearing, grand juries, probate hearing, parole hearings, etc where there is no cross examination.  The reason hearsay evidence is not admissible is that it is generally less reliable and it becomes impossible to cross examine a witness who gives hearsay evidence because the witness can not answer questions about evidence. 

Congress is not a court. It’s a legislative body, and it’s not bound by the centuries of common law that built up around the admissibility of hearsay evidence.  It will be interesting to see what hearsay evidence will be allowed in the a senate trial since rules of evidence and procedures are government by senate rules that are mostly based on precedent.  

However, all this makes little difference since the Senate will vote along party lines as will the House which makes evidence irrelevant.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being legally charged with any crimes.  He's being impeached.  Articles of impeachment can include climes but most articles are not federal crimes.  The most common articles are violation of oath of office, misuse of executive power, conduct unbecoming the office, and lying to congress.
> 
> Impeachment is a political process used to remove a president just as election is a political process for selecting a president.  What this means is that all laws and regulation involving evidence and criminal court procedures do apply.  The entire process is regulated by House and Senate rules and the constitution.
> 
> For example, the legal concept of hearsay applies in trials and related proceedings in court. It doesn’t apply and doesn’t make sense in the congressional impeachment inquiry, nor in any potential impeachment trial in the Senate.
> 
> Congress is not a court, and no rules of evidence apply to its activities, including impeachment. This is not a technical distinction: It’s a foundation part of the constitutional structure.
> 
> Why hearsay isn't a problem for Congress in impeachment hearings
> 
> 
> 
> You say mis-use of office, executive power etc, but what about the mis-use of government in the ways in which the demoncrats are using it in order to make bogus claims against the President for purely partisan political reasons ?
> 
> A power struggle between groups is exactly what's going on here, and anyone with a second grade education can see this for what it is, and for what it has been since 2016.
> 
> If anything the swamp has been paraded out, and through this farce it has been shown just how bad things can get if powerful brainwashing goes on for way to long in America. It has been educational in that regard for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! The laws and the Constitution are there to protect the interests of America and Americans. They were never intended to be used as weapons to take down an adversary because you hate him or because of your lust for power.
> 
> *What the Democrats have already done is open Pandora's box to a never ending cycle of "How do we use the system to take down President X?"* The damage they have already caused to the 2 Party system of our government will take many years to undo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No assfuck.  Trump opened the God damn box when he tried to use government funds to bribe the President of the Ukraine for a political favor.
> 
> THAT is what opened the box,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, No aid unless you announce an investigation into Biden" is not a bribe?
Click to expand...


When did Trump say that?  Not in the phone call.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a Senate trial for impeachment, Schiff, Joe, Hunter, and the whistleblower will be subpoenaed.
> 
> It’ll be fantastic.
> 
> Schiff keeps saying he has no idea who the whistleblower is.  You know he is lying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody better reveal who the rat is, because the Senate needs the rat to testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, a person that reports wrong doing in government is a rat?  I thought you assfucks were against government corruption?
Click to expand...


Not if there is real wrongdoing.  But in search for any weak excuse to try and impeach somebody is being a rat; whoever it is is working with the commies.


RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, THAT'S over with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The House has all they need for Articles of Impeachment.
> 
> How long will the folks here argue about it?
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that Trump will not be removed from office?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll see if what he did matters to voters.  If he isn't removed by the Senate, he might be removed at the ballot box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But will he CHEAT AGAIN, like with what he did in the Ukraine, before the next election?
> 
> I believe all facts show that HE WILL....  that's why he should be removed now...  because of election cheating imo....And using his office of power to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Commie Rule 100:  Anytime a Republican wins, they cheated somehow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe if your party ended their voter suppression, people wouldn't think that.
Click to expand...


Do you mean Voter-ID?  You can't buy a pack of cigarettes if you are a younger person without an ID.  Same for alcohol.  Same for opening up a bank account. Same for getting a house loan.  Same for getting a passport.  

Making sure only people allowed to vote can vote is what the left calls suppression, because they've been used to cheating all this time.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't care less about Biden. Investigate him for all I care.
> 
> But Trump is still not legally allowed to solicit a foreign national to do it for him.
> 
> 
> 
> I want my president to uncover and investigate corruption in other nations before he sends my tax dollars to them...what is it that you find troubling about that?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should have elected one who sought to have Ukraine fight against corruption rather than look into a 3 year old rumor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rumor? Biden, himself, admitted to it on video tape. It's out there for all to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. Biden never admitted to corruption. He admitted to fighting corruption by getting a corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> Like I always say,  if conservatives didn't lie , they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine being "the most corrupted country in the world" at the time, had half or more of their officials, including their president, corrupted.
> 
> And out of ALL those corrupted people, this ONE prosecutor was so important to be fired, and was the ONLY one that had to be fired immediately, on request of US vice-president. If you're fighting corruption, why would  you stop there?
Click to expand...


Wha the commies are expecting us to believe is that Joe got the prosecutor fired because he was not doing enough to look into the corruption of the company that was paying his son 80K a month.  They really think we believe that.


----------



## rightwinger

.


----------



## the other mike

Rambunctious said:


> Maybe if your party would stop busing illegal aliens to the polls people would see the truth....


Actually, they learned it from the Koch brothers TEA party
artificial turf movement against Obama. American's for Prosperity bused in hundreds of 1000's to those TEA party rallies....by summer 2009 they were nationwide.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

ColonelAngus said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a Senate trial for impeachment, Schiff, Joe, Hunter, and the whistleblower will be subpoenaed.
> 
> It’ll be fantastic.
> 
> Schiff keeps saying he has no idea who the whistleblower is.  You know he is lying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody better reveal who the rat is, because the Senate needs the rat to testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone knows...it’s CIA agent Eric Ciaramella.
> 
> Why are there men in Black suits knocking on my door?
> 
> Hold on, BRB...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adam is scared Schiffless about the rat being questioned by the Republicans.  That's why he reneged on having him or her testify in the House.  If the rat answers honestly, it would reveal a small part of the huge deep state we are dealing with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schiff is straight up lying that he doesn’t know who the whistleblower is. It’s so obvious it’s hysterical.
> 
> Of course he should have testified.
Click to expand...


Of course he doesn't know who he is. That's why Schiff nearly jumped out of his seat and over the table when Jordan was asking Vindman which agency he was speaking with.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you charge Trump with crimes no one saw?
> 
> Bribery? Nope
> 
> Quid Pro Quo? Nope
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being legally charged with any crimes.  He's being impeached.  Articles of impeachment can include climes but most articles are not federal crimes.  The most common articles are violation of oath of office, misuse of executive power, conduct unbecoming the office, and lying to congress.
> 
> Impeachment is a political process used to remove a president just as election is a political process for selecting a president.  What this means is that all laws and regulation involving evidence and criminal court procedures do apply.  The entire process is regulated by House and Senate rules and the constitution.
> 
> For example, the legal concept of hearsay applies in trials and related proceedings in court. It doesn’t apply and doesn’t make sense in the congressional impeachment inquiry, nor in any potential impeachment trial in the Senate.
> 
> Congress is not a court, and no rules of evidence apply to its activities, including impeachment. This is not a technical distinction: It’s a foundation part of the constitutional structure.
> 
> Why hearsay isn't a problem for Congress in impeachment hearings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Super. Then let's stretch the limits of the Constitution and the definition of 'hearsay' so that the minority Party will always just Impeach every sitting President from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearsay evidence is admissible in impeachment hearing, grand juries, probate hearing, parole hearings, etc where there is no cross examination.  The reason hearsay evidence is not admissible is that it is generally less reliable and it becomes impossible to cross examine a witness who gives hearsay evidence because the witness can not answer questions about evidence.
> 
> Congress is not a court. It’s a legislative body, and it’s not bound by the centuries of common law that built up around the admissibility of hearsay evidence.  It will be interesting to see what hearsay evidence will be allowed in the a senate trial since rules of evidence and procedures are government by senate rules that are mostly based on precedent.
> 
> However, all this makes little difference since the Senate will vote along party lines as will the House which makes evidence irrelevant.
Click to expand...


And if you support that, don't be crying when what comes around goes around.  If the commies are able to get away with this, don't expect the Republicans for forgive and forget.  Like the filibuster rule with judicial nominations, it will come back to haunt the Democrats, trust me.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Schiff is Himler.

Absolutely Gestapo tactics by the Democrats


----------



## Ame®icano

RealDave said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see if what he did matters to voters.  If he isn't removed by the Senate, he might be removed at the ballot box.
> 
> 
> 
> But will he CHEAT AGAIN, like with what he did in the Ukraine, before the next election?
> 
> I believe all facts show that HE WILL....  that's why he should be removed now...  because of election cheating imo....And using his office of power to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Commie Rule 100:  Anytime a Republican wins, they cheated somehow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe if your party ended their voter suppression, people wouldn't think that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe if your party would stop busing illegal aliens to the polls people would see the truth....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> illegals can't vote.
Click to expand...


Thief can't steal.


----------



## toobfreak

ColonelAngus said:


> Schiff is Himler.
> 
> Absolutely Gestapo tactics by the Democrats




Of course.  They are doing everything possible not to get at the facts, but to assure their own desired outcome.

In the Dark Ages, they used to drown witches first to test their innocence.  If they drowned, then they weren't a witch.

A moron can see what is going on.  Anyone defending these impeachment "investigations" as they are going is simply proving their own total political bias.

This nation will never stand for it.


----------



## Ame®icano

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want my president to uncover and investigate corruption in other nations before he sends my tax dollars to them...what is it that you find troubling about that?....
> 
> 
> 
> Then you should have elected one who sought to have Ukraine fight against corruption rather than look into a 3 year old rumor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rumor? Biden, himself, admitted to it on video tape. It's out there for all to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. Biden never admitted to corruption. He admitted to fighting corruption by getting a corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> Like I always say,  if conservatives didn't lie , they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine being "the most corrupted country in the world" at the time, had half or more of their officials, including their president, corrupted.
> 
> And out of ALL those corrupted people, this ONE prosecutor was so important to be fired, and was the ONLY one that had to be fired immediately, on request of US vice-president. If you're fighting corruption, why would  you stop there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wha the commies are expecting us to believe is that Joe got the prosecutor fired because he was not doing enough to look into the corruption of the company that was paying his son 80K a month.  They really think we believe that.
Click to expand...


Yep. Whole Ukraine is so corrupt that firing one prosecutor, who coincidentally investigates firm of my son, must be fired. The rest of those corrupted can stay and do their job. This one must go.


----------



## toobfreak

RealDave said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you charge Trump with crimes no one saw?
> 
> Bribery? Nope
> 
> Quid Pro Quo? Nope
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being legally charged with any crimes.  He's being impeached.  Articles of impeachment can include climes but most articles are not federal crimes.  The most common articles are violation of oath of office, misuse of executive power, conduct unbecoming the office, and lying to congress.
> 
> Impeachment is a political process used to remove a president just as election is a political process for selecting a president.  What this means is that all laws and regulation involving evidence and criminal court procedures do apply.  The entire process is regulated by House and Senate rules and the constitution.
> 
> For example, the legal concept of hearsay applies in trials and related proceedings in court. It doesn’t apply and doesn’t make sense in the congressional impeachment inquiry, nor in any potential impeachment trial in the Senate.
> 
> Congress is not a court, and no rules of evidence apply to its activities, including impeachment. This is not a technical distinction: It’s a foundation part of the constitutional structure.
> 
> Why hearsay isn't a problem for Congress in impeachment hearings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say mis-use of office, executive power etc, but what about the mis-use of government in the ways in which the demoncrats are using it in order to make bogus claims against the President for purely partisan political reasons ?
> 
> A power struggle between groups is exactly what's going on here, and anyone with a second grade education can see this for what it is, and for what it has been since 2016.
> 
> If anything the swamp has been paraded out, and through this farce it has been shown just how bad things can get if powerful brainwashing goes on for way to long in America. It has been educational in that regard for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! The laws and the Constitution are there to protect the interests of America and Americans. They were never intended to be used as weapons to take down an adversary because you hate him or because of your lust for power.
> 
> *What the Democrats have already done is open Pandora's box to a never ending cycle of "How do we use the system to take down President X?"* The damage they have already caused to the 2 Party system of our government will take many years to undo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No assfuck.  Trump opened the God damn box when he tried to use government funds to bribe the President of the Ukraine for a political favor.
> 
> THAT is what opened the box,.
Click to expand...


How do you open a box with something which as yet, you've totally failed yet to even prove?  You cannot prove bribery or political motives when the the entire one side of the argument is conveniently kept safely locked away from questions or the public eye to challenge!  You'd have a better chance of proving shoplifting without ever finding any store property stolen or in the possession of the defendant!  

Your argument holds about as much water as Hitler claiming the Jew "opened the box" and caused their own gassing because they dared tried to flee the country to escape being put to death!!!  Why are all you DemoNazis now defending the methods of Adolph Hitler?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ame®icano said:


> Whole Ukraine is so corrupt that firing one prosecutor, who coincidentally investigates firm of my son, must be fired.


The main government prosecutor charged with investigating and prosecuting corruption, for fuck's sake. But you left that out, because that simple fact makes your post stoooopid.


----------



## beautress

WEATHER53 said:


> So is this part of whatever this is now complete?
> Will Republicans be able to present people who actually saw things and/or heard it from the horses mouth.


Oh, yeah, baby. Yes they will.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Sondland testified that Trump said “No quid pro quo”.


Over!

There is no corruption. This is all bullshit.


----------



## beautress

Sun Devil 92 said:


> What the fuck does it matter. Nothing here is going to get him removed from office. If McConnell is stupid enough to hold hearings, he's going to get primaried. But even if he does...there is no way this happens.  Not a chance in hell.



The reason it matters is because a passel of Democrat Operatives, high and low, are going to jail as a consequence of trying to coup President Trump after his election with malice aforethought. And three of them are currently household words.


----------



## beautress

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Trump says, read the transcript.
> 
> _"The other thing, There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it..."_​
> 
> 
> 
> So.............The President has the right to ask for cooperation of looking into corruption here are there......
> 
> Biden isn't immune to it...............Biden has a BIG MOUTH............and brags too much......joked about it..............
> 
> No law broken there............now Biden and son..........yeah that is well worth looking at.....Biden was never gonna be the Dem candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The president does not have the right to break the law; and soliciting a foreign national to investigate a political rival breaks the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What planet are you on? Didn't watch the hearing today? Guess what. Others did. And that Sean Hannity brought an interesting video on Schiff revealed his true intentions, and his House of Cards may just become the Big House for Schiff. Oh, and the media? They willingly conspired with the DNC's talking point, just like I've been telling everyone around here. *sigh* To darn bad. Now, back to good guy Sean Hannity's words and recordings:
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannity also reports that an FBI officer is under investigation for altering documents in the 2016 Russia Probe
> 
> Naughty, naughty.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it only me, or you guys have the same problem, but that video is limited to 2 seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a MSM, deep state, Clinton, DNC conspiracy.
Click to expand...

Faun sez: "It's a MSM, deep state, Clinton, DNC conspiracy."​So you're looking to join the Walk Away Movement, are ya doll? 
​


----------



## beautress

Jim Jordan speaks about this unfair process, etc.
​


----------



## Ame®icano

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whole Ukraine is so corrupt that firing one prosecutor, who coincidentally investigates firm of my son, must be fired.
> 
> 
> 
> The main government prosecutor charged with investigating and prosecuting corruption, for fuck's sake. But you left that out, because that simple fact makes your post stoooopid.
Click to expand...


What that "main government prosecutor" was investigating at the time?


----------



## RealDave

toobfreak said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you charge Trump with crimes no one saw?
> 
> Bribery? Nope
> 
> Quid Pro Quo? Nope
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being legally charged with any crimes.  He's being impeached.  Articles of impeachment can include climes but most articles are not federal crimes.  The most common articles are violation of oath of office, misuse of executive power, conduct unbecoming the office, and lying to congress.
> 
> Impeachment is a political process used to remove a president just as election is a political process for selecting a president.  What this means is that all laws and regulation involving evidence and criminal court procedures do apply.  The entire process is regulated by House and Senate rules and the constitution.
> 
> For example, the legal concept of hearsay applies in trials and related proceedings in court. It doesn’t apply and doesn’t make sense in the congressional impeachment inquiry, nor in any potential impeachment trial in the Senate.
> 
> Congress is not a court, and no rules of evidence apply to its activities, including impeachment. This is not a technical distinction: It’s a foundation part of the constitutional structure.
> 
> Why hearsay isn't a problem for Congress in impeachment hearings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say mis-use of office, executive power etc, but what about the mis-use of government in the ways in which the demoncrats are using it in order to make bogus claims against the President for purely partisan political reasons ?
> 
> A power struggle between groups is exactly what's going on here, and anyone with a second grade education can see this for what it is, and for what it has been since 2016.
> 
> If anything the swamp has been paraded out, and through this farce it has been shown just how bad things can get if powerful brainwashing goes on for way to long in America. It has been educational in that regard for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! The laws and the Constitution are there to protect the interests of America and Americans. They were never intended to be used as weapons to take down an adversary because you hate him or because of your lust for power.
> 
> *What the Democrats have already done is open Pandora's box to a never ending cycle of "How do we use the system to take down President X?"* The damage they have already caused to the 2 Party system of our government will take many years to undo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No assfuck.  Trump opened the God damn box when he tried to use government funds to bribe the President of the Ukraine for a political favor.
> 
> THAT is what opened the box,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you open a box with something which as yet, you've totally failed yet to even prove?  You cannot prove bribery or political motives when the the entire one side of the argument is conveniently kept safely locked away from questions or the public eye to challenge!  You'd have a better chance of proving shoplifting without ever finding any store property stolen or in the possession of the defendant!
> 
> Your argument holds about as much water as Hitler claiming the Jew "opened the box" and caused their own gassing because they dared tried to flee the country to escape being put to death!!!  Why are all you DemoNazis now defending the methods of Adolph Hitler?
Click to expand...



I understand that you feeble minded fucks must protect Drumpf.

But to claim there was no quid pro quo  at this point, is just plain retarded.


----------



## RealDave

beautress said:


> Jim Jordan speaks about this unfair process, etc.
> ​


 What is unfair?


----------



## flack

RealDave said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being legally charged with any crimes.  He's being impeached.  Articles of impeachment can include climes but most articles are not federal crimes.  The most common articles are violation of oath of office, misuse of executive power, conduct unbecoming the office, and lying to congress.
> 
> Impeachment is a political process used to remove a president just as election is a political process for selecting a president.  What this means is that all laws and regulation involving evidence and criminal court procedures do apply.  The entire process is regulated by House and Senate rules and the constitution.
> 
> For example, the legal concept of hearsay applies in trials and related proceedings in court. It doesn’t apply and doesn’t make sense in the congressional impeachment inquiry, nor in any potential impeachment trial in the Senate.
> 
> Congress is not a court, and no rules of evidence apply to its activities, including impeachment. This is not a technical distinction: It’s a foundation part of the constitutional structure.
> 
> Why hearsay isn't a problem for Congress in impeachment hearings
> 
> 
> 
> You say mis-use of office, executive power etc, but what about the mis-use of government in the ways in which the demoncrats are using it in order to make bogus claims against the President for purely partisan political reasons ?
> 
> A power struggle between groups is exactly what's going on here, and anyone with a second grade education can see this for what it is, and for what it has been since 2016.
> 
> If anything the swamp has been paraded out, and through this farce it has been shown just how bad things can get if powerful brainwashing goes on for way to long in America. It has been educational in that regard for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! The laws and the Constitution are there to protect the interests of America and Americans. They were never intended to be used as weapons to take down an adversary because you hate him or because of your lust for power.
> 
> *What the Democrats have already done is open Pandora's box to a never ending cycle of "How do we use the system to take down President X?"* The damage they have already caused to the 2 Party system of our government will take many years to undo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No assfuck.  Trump opened the God damn box when he tried to use government funds to bribe the President of the Ukraine for a political favor.
> 
> THAT is what opened the box,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you open a box with something which as yet, you've totally failed yet to even prove?  You cannot prove bribery or political motives when the the entire one side of the argument is conveniently kept safely locked away from questions or the public eye to challenge!  You'd have a better chance of proving shoplifting without ever finding any store property stolen or in the possession of the defendant!
> 
> Your argument holds about as much water as Hitler claiming the Jew "opened the box" and caused their own gassing because they dared tried to flee the country to escape being put to death!!!  Why are all you DemoNazis now defending the methods of Adolph Hitler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that you feeble minded fucks must protect Drumpf.
> 
> But to claim there was no quid pro quo  at this point, is just plain retarded.
Click to expand...

Shadows in the dark.


----------



## RealDave

ColonelAngus said:


> Sondland testified that Trump said “No quid pro quo”.
> 
> 
> Over!
> 
> There is no corruption. This is all bullshit.


 In  September you God damn stupid fuck.  After he knew he was caught.


----------



## ColonelAngus

No quid pro quo.

All bullshit.

Win at the polls, lefty losers.

Such pathetic losers.


----------



## RealDave

toobfreak said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff is Himler.
> 
> Absolutely Gestapo tactics by the Democrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  They are doing everything possible not to get at the facts, but to assure their own desired outcome.
> 
> In the Dark Ages, they used to drown witches first to test their innocence.  If they drowned, then they weren't a witch.
> 
> A moron can see what is going on.  Anyone defending these impeachment "investigations" as they are going is simply proving their own total political bias.
> 
> This nation will never stand for it.
Click to expand...


I have news,  This nation will LOT stand for a piece of shit like Donald Trump breaking laws trying to cheat (again) to win an election.

How dare you protect this action.  You are no American.  You want Trump to piss on the Constitution.  Fuck off Trump Boy.


----------



## RealDave

ColonelAngus said:


> No quid pro quo.
> 
> All bullshit.
> 
> Win at the polls, lefty losers.
> 
> Such pathetic losers.



My God, Trump clearly wanted that announcement.


----------



## ColonelAngus

If house impeaches, I can’t wait to see the whistle blower, Hunter Biden, and Schiff cross examined.


----------



## toobfreak

RealDave said:


> But to claim there was no quid pro quo at this point, is just plain retarded.


You would be the expert on retardation here.  Of course you know of so many trials where a case has been proven by only hearing from those standing to benefit from a guilty verdict while not allowing the defendant to present any of his own defense?  Were you in on part of Nuremberg, Nazi?


----------



## WEATHER53

ColonelAngus said:


> If house impeaches, I can’t wait to see the whistle blower, Hunter Biden, and Schiff cross examined.


They don’t want that and all this thing has been is a fake smear attempt.


----------



## toobfreak

RealDave said:


> I have news,  This nation will LOT stand for a piece of shit


It stood for Obama and Hitlery.


> trying to cheat (again) to win an election.


When was the first time?  You mean no one could have beaten Hitlery withjout cheating because you thought your fix was in?


> How dare you protect this action.  You are no American.  You want Trump to piss on the Constitution.  Fuck off Trump Boy.


Getting your hair mussed again, Nazi?  Trump is full of piss and has not even begun finishing pissing all over you!


----------



## ColonelAngus

If house impeaches, Joe Biden will also be subpoenaed.  Ouch


----------



## dudmuck

ColonelAngus said:


> No quid pro quo.
> 
> All bullshit.
> 
> Win at the polls, lefty losers.
> 
> Such pathetic losers.


Trump openly admitted to doing precisely that.
Multiple witnesses said he did precisely that, as well.


----------



## The Purge

RealDave said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff is Himler.
> 
> Absolutely Gestapo tactics by the Democrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  They are doing everything possible not to get at the facts, but to assure their own desired outcome.
> 
> In the Dark Ages, they used to drown witches first to test their innocence.  If they drowned, then they weren't a witch.
> 
> A moron can see what is going on.  Anyone defending these impeachment "investigations" as they are going is simply proving their own total political bias.
> 
> This nation will never stand for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have news,  This nation will LOT stand for a piece of shit like Donald Trump breaking laws trying to cheat (again) to win an election.
> 
> How dare you protect this action.  You are no American.  You want Trump to piss on the Constitution.  Fuck off Trump Boy.
Click to expand...

Why not, it did for the piece of shit Manchurian muslim who fucked up our economy with all his regulations!


----------



## The Purge

dudmuck said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> No quid pro quo.
> 
> All bullshit.
> 
> Win at the polls, lefty losers.
> 
> Such pathetic losers.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump openly admitted to doing precisely that.
> Multiple witnesses said he did precisely that, as well.
Click to expand...

But Ukraine president said he didn't....You fucks just can't  handle the truth!


----------



## ColonelAngus

I think it will almost be worth impeachment for the Senate to subpoena and cross examine the whistle blower, Schiff,  Hunter and Joe Biden, Hell maybe even Obama should  be cross examined to see what he knew about the Hunter Biden deal.

Let’s do it.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> No quid pro quo.
> 
> All bullshit.
> 
> Win at the polls, lefty losers.
> 
> Such pathetic losers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My God, Trump clearly wanted that announcement.
Click to expand...


So even if he did, where is the high crime or misdemeanor?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff is Himler.
> 
> Absolutely Gestapo tactics by the Democrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  They are doing everything possible not to get at the facts, but to assure their own desired outcome.
> 
> In the Dark Ages, they used to drown witches first to test their innocence.  If they drowned, then they weren't a witch.
> 
> A moron can see what is going on.  Anyone defending these impeachment "investigations" as they are going is simply proving their own total political bias.
> 
> This nation will never stand for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have news,  This nation will LOT stand for a piece of shit like Donald Trump breaking laws trying to cheat (again) to win an election.
> 
> How dare you protect this action.  You are no American.  You want Trump to piss on the Constitution.  Fuck off Trump Boy.
Click to expand...


He never cheated the first time.  Your puppet masters planted that in your head, just like they did with both Bush elections.  And in fact, whenever Republicans win, that's the BS the left spews, because the suckers will buy that flimsy excuse.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being legally charged with any crimes.  He's being impeached.  Articles of impeachment can include climes but most articles are not federal crimes.  The most common articles are violation of oath of office, misuse of executive power, conduct unbecoming the office, and lying to congress.
> 
> Impeachment is a political process used to remove a president just as election is a political process for selecting a president.  What this means is that all laws and regulation involving evidence and criminal court procedures do apply.  The entire process is regulated by House and Senate rules and the constitution.
> 
> For example, the legal concept of hearsay applies in trials and related proceedings in court. It doesn’t apply and doesn’t make sense in the congressional impeachment inquiry, nor in any potential impeachment trial in the Senate.
> 
> Congress is not a court, and no rules of evidence apply to its activities, including impeachment. This is not a technical distinction: It’s a foundation part of the constitutional structure.
> 
> Why hearsay isn't a problem for Congress in impeachment hearings
> 
> 
> 
> You say mis-use of office, executive power etc, but what about the mis-use of government in the ways in which the demoncrats are using it in order to make bogus claims against the President for purely partisan political reasons ?
> 
> A power struggle between groups is exactly what's going on here, and anyone with a second grade education can see this for what it is, and for what it has been since 2016.
> 
> If anything the swamp has been paraded out, and through this farce it has been shown just how bad things can get if powerful brainwashing goes on for way to long in America. It has been educational in that regard for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! The laws and the Constitution are there to protect the interests of America and Americans. They were never intended to be used as weapons to take down an adversary because you hate him or because of your lust for power.
> 
> *What the Democrats have already done is open Pandora's box to a never ending cycle of "How do we use the system to take down President X?"* The damage they have already caused to the 2 Party system of our government will take many years to undo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No assfuck.  Trump opened the God damn box when he tried to use government funds to bribe the President of the Ukraine for a political favor.
> 
> THAT is what opened the box,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you open a box with something which as yet, you've totally failed yet to even prove?  You cannot prove bribery or political motives when the the entire one side of the argument is conveniently kept safely locked away from questions or the public eye to challenge!  You'd have a better chance of proving shoplifting without ever finding any store property stolen or in the possession of the defendant!
> 
> Your argument holds about as much water as Hitler claiming the Jew "opened the box" and caused their own gassing because they dared tried to flee the country to escape being put to death!!!  Why are all you DemoNazis now defending the methods of Adolph Hitler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that you feeble minded fucks must protect Drumpf.
> 
> But to claim there was no quid pro quo  at this point, is just plain retarded.
Click to expand...


Not when you hear the opposite from the horses mouth.


----------



## dudmuck

The Purge said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> No quid pro quo.
> 
> All bullshit.
> 
> Win at the polls, lefty losers.
> 
> Such pathetic losers.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump openly admitted to doing precisely that.
> Multiple witnesses said he did precisely that, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Ukraine president said he didn't....You fucks just can't  handle the truth!
Click to expand...

it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

ColonelAngus said:


> Sondland testified that Trump said “No quid pro quo”.


Yes, after he was caught, ya dummy.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

toobfreak said:


> Of course you know of so many trials where a case has been proven by only hearing from those standing to benefit from a guilty verdict while not allowing the defendant to present any of his own defense


Idiotic post. The trial will be in the Senate. Try to keep up.


----------



## beautress

I think after hearing all this stuff that Adam Schiff should be recalled by the good people of California who are tired of him lying to prop up the false case scenario that President Trump colluded, and that maybe that $45 million we spent on investigating Trump


RealDave said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Jordan speaks about this unfair process, etc.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> What is unfair?
Click to expand...

The coup effort.


----------



## WEATHER53

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> No quid pro quo.
> 
> All bullshit.
> 
> Win at the polls, lefty losers.
> 
> Such pathetic losers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My God, Trump clearly wanted that announcement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So even if he did, where is the high crime or misdemeanor?
Click to expand...

It’s somewhere between libbies heart and anus


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Flopper said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you charge Trump with crimes no one saw?
> 
> Bribery? Nope
> 
> Quid Pro Quo? Nope
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being legally charged with any crimes.  He's being impeached.  Articles of impeachment can include climes but most articles are not federal crimes.  The most common articles are violation of oath of office, misuse of executive power, conduct unbecoming the office, and lying to congress.
> 
> Impeachment is a political process used to remove a president just as election is a political process for selecting a president.  What this means is that all laws and regulation involving evidence and criminal court procedures do apply.  The entire process is regulated by House and Senate rules and the constitution.
> 
> For example, the legal concept of hearsay applies in trials and related proceedings in court. It doesn’t apply and doesn’t make sense in the congressional impeachment inquiry, nor in any potential impeachment trial in the Senate.
> 
> Congress is not a court, and no rules of evidence apply to its activities, including impeachment. This is not a technical distinction: It’s a foundation part of the constitutional structure.
> 
> Why hearsay isn't a problem for Congress in impeachment hearings
Click to expand...


So dems are impeaching simply because they're a temporary majority in the House


----------



## WEATHER53

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say mis-use of office, executive power etc, but what about the mis-use of government in the ways in which the demoncrats are using it in order to make bogus claims against the President for purely partisan political reasons ?
> 
> A power struggle between groups is exactly what's going on here, and anyone with a second grade education can see this for what it is, and for what it has been since 2016.
> 
> If anything the swamp has been paraded out, and through this farce it has been shown just how bad things can get if powerful brainwashing goes on for way to long in America. It has been educational in that regard for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! The laws and the Constitution are there to protect the interests of America and Americans. They were never intended to be used as weapons to take down an adversary because you hate him or because of your lust for power.
> 
> *What the Democrats have already done is open Pandora's box to a never ending cycle of "How do we use the system to take down President X?"* The damage they have already caused to the 2 Party system of our government will take many years to undo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No assfuck.  Trump opened the God damn box when he tried to use government funds to bribe the President of the Ukraine for a political favor.
> 
> THAT is what opened the box,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you open a box with something which as yet, you've totally failed yet to even prove?  You cannot prove bribery or political motives when the the entire one side of the argument is conveniently kept safely locked away from questions or the public eye to challenge!  You'd have a better chance of proving shoplifting without ever finding any store property stolen or in the possession of the defendant!
> 
> Your argument holds about as much water as Hitler claiming the Jew "opened the box" and caused their own gassing because they dared tried to flee the country to escape being put to death!!!  Why are all you DemoNazis now defending the methods of Adolph Hitler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that you feeble minded fucks must protect Drumpf.
> 
> But to claim there was no quid pro quo  at this point, is just plain retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not when you hear the opposite from the horses mouth.
Click to expand...

He’s not a libbie witness if he saw or heard it directly.
Only second or third hand hearing or never saw anything is accepted


----------



## MarathonMike

RealDave said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sondland testified that Trump said “No quid pro quo”.
> 
> 
> Over!
> 
> There is no corruption. This is all bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> In  September you God damn stupid fuck.  After he knew he was caught.
Click to expand...

All of the Leftist anger in the world will not create the reality they want. They realize this and that just makes them angrier. Not a good place to be.


----------



## The Purge

dudmuck said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> No quid pro quo.
> 
> All bullshit.
> 
> Win at the polls, lefty losers.
> 
> Such pathetic losers.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump openly admitted to doing precisely that.
> Multiple witnesses said he did precisely that, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Ukraine president said he didn't....You fucks just can't  handle the truth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
Click to expand...

It means NOTHING THAT EVERY WITNESS HAD SECOND, THIRD OR 4TH HAND INFO....YOU RAVING LUNATIC!


----------



## jc456

RealDave said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you charge Trump with crimes no one saw?
> 
> Bribery? Nope
> 
> Quid Pro Quo? Nope
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being legally charged with any crimes.  He's being impeached.  Articles of impeachment can include climes but most articles are not federal crimes.  The most common articles are violation of oath of office, misuse of executive power, conduct unbecoming the office, and lying to congress.
> 
> Impeachment is a political process used to remove a president just as election is a political process for selecting a president.  What this means is that all laws and regulation involving evidence and criminal court procedures do apply.  The entire process is regulated by House and Senate rules and the constitution.
> 
> For example, the legal concept of hearsay applies in trials and related proceedings in court. It doesn’t apply and doesn’t make sense in the congressional impeachment inquiry, nor in any potential impeachment trial in the Senate.
> 
> Congress is not a court, and no rules of evidence apply to its activities, including impeachment. This is not a technical distinction: It’s a foundation part of the constitutional structure.
> 
> Why hearsay isn't a problem for Congress in impeachment hearings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say mis-use of office, executive power etc, but what about the mis-use of government in the ways in which the demoncrats are using it in order to make bogus claims against the President for purely partisan political reasons ?
> 
> A power struggle between groups is exactly what's going on here, and anyone with a second grade education can see this for what it is, and for what it has been since 2016.
> 
> If anything the swamp has been paraded out, and through this farce it has been shown just how bad things can get if powerful brainwashing goes on for way to long in America. It has been educational in that regard for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! The laws and the Constitution are there to protect the interests of America and Americans. They were never intended to be used as weapons to take down an adversary because you hate him or because of your lust for power.
> 
> *What the Democrats have already done is open Pandora's box to a never ending cycle of "How do we use the system to take down President X?"* The damage they have already caused to the 2 Party system of our government will take many years to undo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No assfuck.  Trump opened the God damn box when he tried to use government funds to bribe the President of the Ukraine for a political favor.
> 
> THAT is what opened the box,.
Click to expand...

where was the bribe?  All those demofk cry  babies and not one of em said trump did anything except hurt their feelings.  whahahahahahhaaha


----------



## charwin95

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also realize that this other guy, Holmes, claim on the call he overheard (haha) with Sondland and Trump goes against what Sondland said, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers. Everyone else is lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were not all anti-Trumpers - well at least until the fat ass tried this bribery scam..
> 
> What the fuck makes you morons think that only die hard Trump supporters should be believed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
Click to expand...


Wrong. Your people started these corruptions. Trump is the most corrupted disgusting dishonest POTUS. Trump is not a good person. 

If your boi was smart enough to make an illegal move. The whole country would not be in this predicament. The Trump team are so inept and stupid they could have done this very easily without all the other people involved. 

But Nah! It has to be a grandeur. 

Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple. 

Trump asked a favor from a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is very clear example of a corrupted POTUS.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also realize that this other guy, Holmes, claim on the call he overheard (haha) with Sondland and Trump goes against what Sondland said, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers. Everyone else is lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were not all anti-Trumpers - well at least until the fat ass tried this bribery scam..
> 
> What the fuck makes you morons think that only die hard Trump supporters should be believed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Your people started these corruptions. Trump is the most corrupted disgusting dishonest POTUS. Trump is not a good person.
> 
> If your boi was smart enough to make an illegal move. The whole country would not be in this predicament. The Trump team are so inept and stupid they could have done this very easily without all the other people involved.
> 
> But Nah! It has to be a grandeur.
> 
> Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple.
> 
> Trump asked a favor from a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is very clear example of a corrupted POTUS.
Click to expand...


Investigating Soros and Biden's quid pro quo made him corrupt....uh huh


----------



## MarathonMike

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also realize that this other guy, Holmes, claim on the call he overheard (haha) with Sondland and Trump goes against what Sondland said, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers. Everyone else is lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were not all anti-Trumpers - well at least until the fat ass tried this bribery scam..
> 
> What the fuck makes you morons think that only die hard Trump supporters should be believed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Your people started these corruptions. Trump is the most corrupted disgusting dishonest POTUS. Trump is not a good person.
> 
> If your boi was smart enough to make an illegal move. The whole country would not be in this predicament. The Trump team are so inept and stupid they could have done this very easily without all the other people involved.
> 
> But Nah! It has to be a grandeur.
> 
> Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple.
> 
> Trump asked a favor from a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is very clear example of a corrupted POTUS.
Click to expand...


"Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple."

Yes you should get it straight. But you won't because your hatred for Donald Trump has blinded you to the obvious truth. You have it ass backwards, but then you're a Democrat so that's normal.


----------



## MarathonMike

CrusaderFrank said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also realize that this other guy, Holmes, claim on the call he overheard (haha) with Sondland and Trump goes against what Sondland said, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers. Everyone else is lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were not all anti-Trumpers - well at least until the fat ass tried this bribery scam..
> 
> What the fuck makes you morons think that only die hard Trump supporters should be believed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Your people started these corruptions. Trump is the most corrupted disgusting dishonest POTUS. Trump is not a good person.
> 
> If your boi was smart enough to make an illegal move. The whole country would not be in this predicament. The Trump team are so inept and stupid they could have done this very easily without all the other people involved.
> 
> But Nah! It has to be a grandeur.
> 
> Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple.
> 
> Trump asked a favor from a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is very clear example of a corrupted POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Investigating Soros and Biden's quid pro quo made him corrupt....uh huh
Click to expand...

This is bizarro world, all of these Democrats seething with hate for Donald Trump were happy has clams when Obama was doing great damage to America and Americans. Well I hope Republicans are taking notes.  When the next Democratic President is elected, BUCKLE UP BUTTERCUP! What goes around comes around.


----------



## charwin95

Ame[emoji2400]icano said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to try me Americano?
> 
> Let me correct your last paragraph. Obama was the current POTUS in 2016 a Democrat. Any president I mean any Ukrainian President will support the current president because they are just beggars. Therefore he supported Clinton a Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no need for you to correct anything, since I have no dispute on who was the president in 2016.
> 
> Although I agree with you that they're beggars, their support for Clinton would mean meddling in our election, correct? Why did they work with DNC, and not with Barry's administration?
> 
> And while we're at it, they did beg for lethal military help, did they get it from the guy they were supporting?
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poroshenko tried to clean up the corruptions with the help of ambassador Yavanovich even with the new president Zelensky. That is why Guilliani tried to get rid of her because she won’t put up with corrupted cartels.
> 
> The same as zelensky support Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're jumping the gun here, so let's step back a little.
> 
> Poroshenko wasn't cleaning up corruption in Ukraine. He was part of their corruption. He was cleaning up Ukraine from his political opponents that were corrupted just as he was. Not just that he did not cleaned up their corrupt judges, police and prosecutors, and oligarchs from government, he kept them all, and his own corruption was the reason Zelensky got elected.
> 
> As for Ambassador Yovanovich, it is normal that Ambassador supports own president. She supported Barry while he was president, but she did not supported Trump. Is that normal? She also supported Poroshenko, and was against new president Zelensky. Is it normal that Zelensky have distrust in her and that our president, whom she doesn't like, replace her?
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort was already a known as bad dude even before Trump hired him. He hired him anyway. Like Flynn a military reject eating dinner with Putin. He hired him anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Manafort had history, but that history was know long before he started working for Trump campaign. Why nobody went after him at the time when he committed crimes? Oh wait, they were after him, but he was cleared, right? But great, he's bad dude, let's get him. There are ways of doing so, and DNC secretly working with Ukrainians is not a proper channel.
Click to expand...


You should know better. 

Let’s get these facts straight. 
1. Manafort resigned as Trump campaign manager when he was exposed of illegal activities. Then Mueller went after him now in jail. 

2. Ambassador Yavanovich was employed by Trump for 3 years. She is a career diplomat with high remarks. She is a Trump supporter except when Guilliani went after her to inject Trump corrupted ideas. Going around bad mouthing her. 
Why? Guilliani and cronies knew she is tough and would not put up corruptions. Obviously she is a good one to have that job for 3 years. 

3. Obama military aid for Ukraine during Putin Crimea invasion. Do you honestly believe that those massive crates shipped to Ukraine are just blankets and first aid? It must be very powerful blankets and first aid that Russian separatists had not advanced an inch. 


YOU ARE LYING. 
1. Zelensky never said any bad words against Yavanovich. Yavanovich never expressed anything against Zelensky. All of that came from lying president Trump. 

2. The only proof you got that Ukraine meddle in 2016 came from conspiracy theory promoted by Trump and Guilliani trying to save Putin. How convenient.


----------



## charwin95

MarathonMike said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also realize that this other guy, Holmes, claim on the call he overheard (haha) with Sondland and Trump goes against what Sondland said, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers. Everyone else is lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were not all anti-Trumpers - well at least until the fat ass tried this bribery scam..
> 
> What the fuck makes you morons think that only die hard Trump supporters should be believed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Your people started these corruptions. Trump is the most corrupted disgusting dishonest POTUS. Trump is not a good person.
> 
> If your boi was smart enough to make an illegal move. The whole country would not be in this predicament. The Trump team are so inept and stupid they could have done this very easily without all the other people involved.
> 
> But Nah! It has to be a grandeur.
> 
> Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple.
> 
> Trump asked a favor from a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is very clear example of a corrupted POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple."
> 
> Yes you should get it straight. But you won't because your hatred for Donald Trump has blinded you to the obvious truth. You have it ass backwards, but then you're a Democrat so that's normal.
Click to expand...


Wrong again.
You are forgetting something. Let me repeat it again. 

Trump asked a favor to a foreign leader to investigate his political enemies is a very good example of Trump corruptness.


----------



## charwin95

Rambunctious said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Prosecutor at that time was not cleaning up the corruption. So we told the Ukraine that we would not give them aid unless they replaced that prosecutor to show they are fighting that corruption
> 
> 
> 
> That is the Biden response but its false...its actually 100% backwards....That prosecutor was investigating a corrupt company that was stealing millions of dollars most of which was aid from the U.S. and since Hunter worked for that company Biden wanted the guy fired....now that is impeachable....
Click to expand...


Dude you can’t even get your lying story straight.


----------



## charwin95

Ray From Cleveland said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a Senate trial for impeachment, Schiff, Joe, Hunter, and the whistleblower will be subpoenaed.
> 
> It’ll be fantastic.
> 
> Schiff keeps saying he has no idea who the whistleblower is.  You know he is lying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody better reveal who the rat is, because the Senate needs the rat to testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone knows...it’s CIA agent Eric Ciaramella.
> 
> Why are there men in Black suits knocking on my door?
> 
> Hold on, BRB...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adam is scared Schiffless about the rat being questioned by the Republicans.  That's why he reneged on having him or her testify in the House.  If the rat answers honestly, it would reveal a small part of the huge deep state we are dealing with.
Click to expand...


There’s a law to protect the identity of a whistle blower. Are you responsible for his/her safety and the families? 

Are you and the republicans above the law? Or the same as Trump lawlessness?


----------



## charwin95

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you should have elected one who sought to have Ukraine fight against corruption rather than look into a 3 year old rumor.
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor? Biden, himself, admitted to it on video tape. It's out there for all to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. Biden never admitted to corruption. He admitted to fighting corruption by getting a corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> Like I always say,  if conservatives didn't lie , they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could find the video and link it for ya but I thought I would give you a break from feeling stupid on Friday....Biden is a dumbass and he was bragging about strong arming the president of the Ukraine...he was trying to be a tough guy...we have all seen him do that before....and yes if what Trump did was illegal then so is what Biden did with Obama's blessing....so should we retroactively impeach both Biden and Obama?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. The two events are not equivalent.
> 
> Biden was serving the U.S.
> 
> Trump was serving Trump.
> 
> That being, it wasn't only Biden who wanted Shokin removed.  It was several countries (including Ukraine) and several international bodies. And they didn't just want him removed in March, 2016, when Biden got him fired; the push to get Shokin removed began no less than six months earlier. And the reason multiple countries and international bodies wanted Shokin removed was because he was sift on corruption. There were even accusations he was taking bribes to not investigate crimes.  But admittedly, those are unproven accusations. Still, the point is it wasn't just Biden who wanted Shokin out. Nor is there evidence Biden wanted him out because he was investigating Burisma or Hunter Biden as the news reports Shokin was not actively investigating either when Biden got Shokin sacked.
> 
> *As opposed to Trump* who asked a foreign national to investigate Biden over that. Biden is running for the same office as Trump. Biden is leading every Democrat in the polls and is leading Trump by a bigger margin than every other Democrat. *Biden's margins were even bigger in July when Trump asked Zelensky to investigate Biden.* There's been testimony that Trump would have been satisfied with Ze6 with even just a public declaration that Biden was being investigated, even if he really wasn't being investigated;  since even just the air of such a scandal could end Biden's chances of winning the election. That served no one but Trump. That helps Trump's chances at being re-elected. Now while you brain-dead cons don't care if Trump breaks the law as long as he's re-elected, he still broke the law; for which, he's [rightfully] getting impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BULLFUCKINGSHIT.....
Click to expand...


Real facts hurts you?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

So what I would love to find out is how Firtash planted this seed.


----------



## charwin95

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor? Biden, himself, admitted to it on video tape. It's out there for all to see.
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. Biden never admitted to corruption. He admitted to fighting corruption by getting a corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> Like I always say,  if conservatives didn't lie , they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could find the video and link it for ya but I thought I would give you a break from feeling stupid on Friday....Biden is a dumbass and he was bragging about strong arming the president of the Ukraine...he was trying to be a tough guy...we have all seen him do that before....and yes if what Trump did was illegal then so is what Biden did with Obama's blessing....so should we retroactively impeach both Biden and Obama?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is trying to encourage the Republican Senate to subpoena Joe and his son.  That would be a real hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they'll get to do that in the trial, if not on the hearings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FOX news has had three dems on this morning that are saying they can't find an impeachable offense from the inquiry....you guys went too damn far....
Click to expand...


From Fox News? Absolutely..... must be credible.


----------



## charwin95

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOX news has had three house dems and one never Trumper republican on this morning that are all saying they can't find an impeachable offense from the inquiry....you guys went too damn far....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> So now you're up to 3 dems and 1 rep.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeachment not supported by any republican and not every dem will be laughed at in the senate....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say that as though Republicans in the Senate would ever vote to convict Trump no matter what. You'll recall Senate Republicans were already saying they wouldn't vote to convict even before the hearings began. Trump could be impeached for shooting someone on 5th Avenue and Republicans would kick the corpse before voting to convict.
Click to expand...


I heard that Mitch and his cronies will vote secretly and unanimously so Trump supporters won’t get pissed off when this idiot King is dethroned.


----------



## ranfunck

charwin95 said:


> I heard that Mitch and his cronies will vote secretly and unanimously so Trump supporters won’t get pissed off when this idiot King is dethroned.


WOW take it easy you are going to get your panties in a twist.
You are so butt hurt you cant see straight to funny.
just think 5yrs to go


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

ranfunck said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that Mitch and his cronies will vote secretly and unanimously so Trump supporters won’t get pissed off when this idiot King is dethroned.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW take it easy you are going to get your panties in a twist.
> You are so butt hurt you cant see straight to funny.
> just think 5yrs to go
Click to expand...

You know, everyone knows that your stupid post is a result of you being frustrated and angry.


----------



## hadit

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a Senate trial for impeachment, Schiff, Joe, Hunter, and the whistleblower will be subpoenaed.
> 
> It’ll be fantastic.
> 
> Schiff keeps saying he has no idea who the whistleblower is.  You know he is lying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody better reveal who the rat is, because the Senate needs the rat to testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone knows...it’s CIA agent Eric Ciaramella.
> 
> Why are there men in Black suits knocking on my door?
> 
> Hold on, BRB...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adam is scared Schiffless about the rat being questioned by the Republicans.  That's why he reneged on having him or her testify in the House.  If the rat answers honestly, it would reveal a small part of the huge deep state we are dealing with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There’s a law to protect the identity of a whistle blower. Are you responsible for his/her safety and the families?
> 
> Are you and the republicans above the law? Or the same as Trump lawlessness?
Click to expand...


Cite the text of the law. You will not find anonymity in there. The ONLY protection the WB has is from retaliation on the job. There is no law preventing anyone from revealing who he is and talking about him.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

charwin95 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOX news has had three house dems and one never Trumper republican on this morning that are all saying they can't find an impeachable offense from the inquiry....you guys went too damn far....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> So now you're up to 3 dems and 1 rep.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeachment not supported by any republican and not every dem will be laughed at in the senate....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say that as though Republicans in the Senate would ever vote to convict Trump no matter what. You'll recall Senate Republicans were already saying they wouldn't vote to convict even before the hearings began. Trump could be impeached for shooting someone on 5th Avenue and Republicans would kick the corpse before voting to convict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard that Mitch and his cronies will vote secretly and unanimously so Trump supporters won’t get pissed off when this idiot King is dethroned.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a Senate trial for impeachment, Schiff, Joe, Hunter, and the whistleblower will be subpoenaed.
> 
> It’ll be fantastic.
> 
> Schiff keeps saying he has no idea who the whistleblower is.  You know he is lying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody better reveal who the rat is, because the Senate needs the rat to testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone knows...it’s CIA agent Eric Ciaramella.
> 
> Why are there men in Black suits knocking on my door?
> 
> Hold on, BRB...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adam is scared Schiffless about the rat being questioned by the Republicans.  That's why he reneged on having him or her testify in the House.  If the rat answers honestly, it would reveal a small part of the huge deep state we are dealing with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There’s a law to protect the identity of a whistle blower. Are you responsible for his/her safety and the families?
> 
> Are you and the republicans above the law? Or the same as Trump lawlessness?
Click to expand...


No, there is no such law.  Riddle me this: how is the rat and informant in any more danger than the people that already testified?  You threw your hat in the ring, show up for the fight. 

The rat is safe as long as he or she has nothing that would expose the Clintons.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

charwin95 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers. Everyone else is lying.
> 
> 
> 
> There were not all anti-Trumpers - well at least until the fat ass tried this bribery scam..
> 
> What the fuck makes you morons think that only die hard Trump supporters should be believed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Your people started these corruptions. Trump is the most corrupted disgusting dishonest POTUS. Trump is not a good person.
> 
> If your boi was smart enough to make an illegal move. The whole country would not be in this predicament. The Trump team are so inept and stupid they could have done this very easily without all the other people involved.
> 
> But Nah! It has to be a grandeur.
> 
> Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple.
> 
> Trump asked a favor from a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is very clear example of a corrupted POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple."
> 
> Yes you should get it straight. But you won't because your hatred for Donald Trump has blinded you to the obvious truth. You have it ass backwards, but then you're a Democrat so that's normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> You are forgetting something. Let me repeat it again.
> 
> Trump asked a favor to a foreign leader to investigate his political enemies is a very good example of Trump corruptness.
Click to expand...


So who is his political enemy IN NEARLY A YEAR from now?


----------



## Ame®icano

charwin95 said:


> You should know better.



I do know better,  at least know better than you.



charwin95 said:


> Let’s get these facts straight.


The word "fact" doesn't mean what you wish it to mean.



charwin95 said:


> 1. Manafort resigned as Trump campaign manager when he was exposed of illegal activities. Then Mueller went after him now in jail.


None of those activities are related to Trump campaign or Trump. They were all process crimes that Trump didn't know about, and when he find out, he fired him. That doesn't discredit Trump in any way.



charwin95 said:


> 2. Ambassador Yavanovich was employed by Trump for 3 years. She is a career diplomat with high remarks. She is a Trump supporter except when Guilliani went after her to inject Trump corrupted ideas. Going around bad mouthing her.
> Why? Guilliani and cronies knew she is tough and would not put up corruptions. Obviously she is a good one to have that job for 3 years.



I notice you got her name wrong several times, it's Yovanovitch, by the way.

Before being US Ambassador during Trump presidency, she was Ambassador in Ukraine for President Barry, who appointed her there. I don't know where did you get that, but she was *not* Trump supporter. There was no smear campaign against her, those are her claims that nobody else can back up. There are several reasons she was replaced, and from what I understood it goes like this.

In March 2019, while she was still US Ambassador in Ukraine, she delivered speech where she openly called for firing of then current Ukrainian prosecutor general, and that would be Yuriy Lutsenko. Although Lutsenko was corrupt, and deserve firing, it's not up to her to call for his firing, since as US Ambassador she has to follow rules of Vienna Convention that regulate conduct of foreign diplomats in host countries. She violated the international rule that foreign diplomats avoid becoming involved in the internal affairs and elections of their host country.

*Vienna Convention Chapter III*

Second, she is US Ambassador and serve at the pleasure of the president. Not former president, but the current president. According to the letter written in *May 2018 *(notice the date that is way before Giuliani got involved, and way before the elections in Ukraine) by House Rules Committee Chairman Pete Sessions to Secretary Pompeo, about Ambassador Yovanovitch was making anti-Trump comments and he suggested she should be recalled. That has nothing to do with Giuliani or anybody else, it's just her disliking the president she was serving.

I'm sure you can find the letter yourself if you tried. If you have SCRIBD account, you can read the letter *HERE.*



charwin95 said:


> 3. Obama military aid for Ukraine during Putin Crimea invasion. Do you honestly believe that those massive crates shipped to Ukraine are just blankets and first aid? It must be very powerful blankets and first aid that Russian separatists had not advanced an inch.



Unlike you, I don't speculate, i support what I write with links to documents and articles. During this impeachment inquiry, several witnesses testified that Ukraine did not get lethal military help from Barry's administration. Even Ambassador Yovanovitch testified so. I don't have to think what Barry send to Ukraine, all I have to do is listen to people that were involved.



charwin95 said:


> YOU ARE LYING.
> 1. Zelensky never said any bad words against Yavanovich. Yavanovich never expressed anything against Zelensky. All of that came from lying president Trump.
> 
> 2. The only proof you got that Ukraine meddle in 2016 came from conspiracy theory promoted by Trump and Guilliani trying to save Putin. How convenient.



As for lying, compare what I wrote to your own writings. As I said above, unlike you I don't speculate. I provide documents that are actually facts you mentioned at the top of your post. Speculations are not facts. All you have so far are just that... speculations.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also realize that this other guy, Holmes, claim on the call he overheard (haha) with Sondland and Trump goes against what Sondland said, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers. Everyone else is lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were not all anti-Trumpers - well at least until the fat ass tried this bribery scam..
> 
> What the fuck makes you morons think that only die hard Trump supporters should be believed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Your people started these corruptions. Trump is the most corrupted disgusting dishonest POTUS. Trump is not a good person.
> 
> If your boi was smart enough to make an illegal move. The whole country would not be in this predicament. The Trump team are so inept and stupid they could have done this very easily without all the other people involved.
> 
> But Nah! It has to be a grandeur.
> 
> Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple.
> 
> Trump asked a favor from a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is very clear example of a corrupted POTUS.
Click to expand...


HIs so-called political rival got his drug addicted son a job paying 80K a month in an industry he had no experience in, in a country he had no business in; didn't even know a word of their language. And you want to label who is corrupt?

None of what you and the other commies claim can be proven.  Unless you can testify and show how Democrats are able to read minds, then you have no legitimate case.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also realize that this other guy, Holmes, claim on the call he overheard (haha) with Sondland and Trump goes against what Sondland said, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers. Everyone else is lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were not all anti-Trumpers - well at least until the fat ass tried this bribery scam..
> 
> What the fuck makes you morons think that only die hard Trump supporters should be believed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Your people started these corruptions. Trump is the most corrupted disgusting dishonest POTUS. Trump is not a good person.
> 
> If your boi was smart enough to make an illegal move. The whole country would not be in this predicament. The Trump team are so inept and stupid they could have done this very easily without all the other people involved.
> 
> But Nah! It has to be a grandeur.
> 
> Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple.
> 
> Trump asked a favor from a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is very clear example of a corrupted POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HIs so-called political rival got his drug addicted son a job paying 80K a month in an industry he had no experience in, in a country he had no business in; didn't even know a word of their language. And you want to label who is corrupt?
> 
> None of what you and the other commies claim can be proven.  Unless you can testify and show how Democrats are able to read minds, then you have no legitimate case.
Click to expand...

And ivanka's daddy abused the power of his office to get her millions via trademarks in China. But you don't care. So don't pretend you give a shit about hunter Biden, you arent fooling anyone. You're not a good actor.


----------



## eagle1462010

Dragonlady said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a whole family of commie operatives. GOOD GRIEF!
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was using FOREIGN officials to dig dirt up on Trump during the election..............Got Black Book information from the Ukrianian Embassy..........and a court later ruled that this was election meddling in the 2016 U.S. Elections in FAVOR OF HILLARY.......
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a whole family of commie operatives. GOOD GRIEF!
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was using FOREIGN officials to dig dirt up on Trump during the election..............Got Black Book information from the Ukrianian Embassy..........and a court later ruled that this was election meddling in the 2016 U.S. Elections in FAVOR OF HILLARY.......
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a whole family of commie operatives. GOOD GRIEF!
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was using FOREIGN officials to dig dirt up on Trump during the election..............Got Black Book information from the Ukrianian Embassy..........and a court later ruled that this was election meddling in the 2016 U.S. Elections in FAVOR OF HILLARY.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chalupa merely “dug up” the court filings in the Black Ledger case in the Ukraine. This ledger was evidence that the previous Ukrainian President stolen billions millions from the national treasury before fleeing to Russia. Manafort name appears besides millions of dollars of payments.
Click to expand...

She was an is a DNC operative who's mission was to dig up Political Dirt on a Political opponent from Foreign officials during an election.  PERIOD........

The dirt on Manafort wasn't for Justice........it was to use for ammo during the election against Trump.

Ukraine ruled in Court by doing so they Influenced the U.S. elections in favor of Hillary.......Who still lost.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

eagle1462010 said:


> The dirt on Manafort wasn't for Justice........it was to use for ammo during the election against Trump.


What a relief! Does that mean i get to go home, now?

Signed,

Jailbird Manafort


----------



## dudmuck

The Purge said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> No quid pro quo.
> 
> All bullshit.
> 
> Win at the polls, lefty losers.
> 
> Such pathetic losers.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump openly admitted to doing precisely that.
> Multiple witnesses said he did precisely that, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Ukraine president said he didn't....You fucks just can't  handle the truth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means NOTHING THAT EVERY WITNESS HAD SECOND, THIRD OR 4TH HAND INFO....YOU RAVING LUNATIC!
Click to expand...

Vindman was listening in on the call, because he speaks Ukrainian language.
Vindman is an ethnic Ukrainian and purple heart from Iraq.

Sondland is a participant in the bribery plot.
A participant is the best sort of witness, because they actual participated.

Taylor however, was a diplomat for Ukraine, and testifies as to what his co-workers / underlings witnessed.


----------



## eagle1462010

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what will the specific charge be for Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that the marquee charge will be committing the high crime of abusing the power of his office for personal gain.
Click to expand...

Abuse of Power quote is when you don't have jack squat, and need something to sound cool.

Your side has nothing and in a real trial you are gonna get your butts handed to you.


----------



## eagle1462010

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dirt on Manafort wasn't for Justice........it was to use for ammo during the election against Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> What a relief! Does that mean i get to go home, now?
> 
> Signed,
> 
> Jailbird Manafort
Click to expand...

Who got nailed for basically taxes and hording money offshore.............Nothing to do with the Great Russia Circus.  60 FBI guys along with intel guys ........a 24 million dollar budget............and you Found NOTHING.........NADA..........ZERO...........

So now you try a new lie...........to run cover for the BS your side did............Hell even CNN reported today that an FBI lawyer going to be criminally charged.............CNN leak master incorporated......still getting leaks about the FISA report ..........not released til the 9th........

CNN is now in Damage Control mode.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers. Everyone else is lying.
> 
> 
> 
> There were not all anti-Trumpers - well at least until the fat ass tried this bribery scam..
> 
> What the fuck makes you morons think that only die hard Trump supporters should be believed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Your people started these corruptions. Trump is the most corrupted disgusting dishonest POTUS. Trump is not a good person.
> 
> If your boi was smart enough to make an illegal move. The whole country would not be in this predicament. The Trump team are so inept and stupid they could have done this very easily without all the other people involved.
> 
> But Nah! It has to be a grandeur.
> 
> Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple.
> 
> Trump asked a favor from a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is very clear example of a corrupted POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HIs so-called political rival got his drug addicted son a job paying 80K a month in an industry he had no experience in, in a country he had no business in; didn't even know a word of their language. And you want to label who is corrupt?
> 
> None of what you and the other commies claim can be proven.  Unless you can testify and show how Democrats are able to read minds, then you have no legitimate case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And ivanka's daddy abused the power of his office to get her millions via trademarks in China. But you don't care. So don't pretend you give a shit about hunter Biden, you arent fooling anyone. You're not a good actor.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Purge

dudmuck said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> No quid pro quo.
> 
> All bullshit.
> 
> Win at the polls, lefty losers.
> 
> Such pathetic losers.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump openly admitted to doing precisely that.
> Multiple witnesses said he did precisely that, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Ukraine president said he didn't....You fucks just can't  handle the truth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means NOTHING THAT EVERY WITNESS HAD SECOND, THIRD OR 4TH HAND INFO....YOU RAVING LUNATIC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vindman was listening in on the call, because he speaks Ukrainian language.
> Vindman is an ethnic Ukrainian and purple heart from Iraq.
> 
> Sondland is a participant in the bribery plot.
> A participant is the best sort of witness, because they actual participated.
> 
> Taylor however, was a diplomat for Ukraine, and testifies as to what his co-workers / underlings witnessed.
Click to expand...

Vindman LIES!..... is a narcissist and presumes HE can make foreign policy! A modern day BENEDICT  ARNOLD!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

eagle1462010 said:


> Abuse of Power quote is when you don't have jack squat, and need something to sound cool.


Haha, listen to the retarded stuff you have to tell yourself. It's actually a serious crime. But dear leader has turned your brain to tapioca.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were not all anti-Trumpers - well at least until the fat ass tried this bribery scam..
> 
> What the fuck makes you morons think that only die hard Trump supporters should be believed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Your people started these corruptions. Trump is the most corrupted disgusting dishonest POTUS. Trump is not a good person.
> 
> If your boi was smart enough to make an illegal move. The whole country would not be in this predicament. The Trump team are so inept and stupid they could have done this very easily without all the other people involved.
> 
> But Nah! It has to be a grandeur.
> 
> Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple.
> 
> Trump asked a favor from a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is very clear example of a corrupted POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HIs so-called political rival got his drug addicted son a job paying 80K a month in an industry he had no experience in, in a country he had no business in; didn't even know a word of their language. And you want to label who is corrupt?
> 
> None of what you and the other commies claim can be proven.  Unless you can testify and show how Democrats are able to read minds, then you have no legitimate case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And ivanka's daddy abused the power of his office to get her millions via trademarks in China. But you don't care. So don't pretend you give a shit about hunter Biden, you arent fooling anyone. You're not a good actor.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Oh, sorry crybaby. No link required, as you established.


----------



## eagle1462010

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abuse of Power quote is when you don't have jack squat, and need something to sound cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, listen to the retarded stuff you have to tell yourself. It's actually a serious crime. But dear leader has turned your brain to tapioca.
Click to expand...

So says the troll...............Your side has been demented for 3 years running...........and haven't gotten squat........

We have no need to listen to perpetual losers.


----------



## MarathonMike

charwin95 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers. Everyone else is lying.
> 
> 
> 
> There were not all anti-Trumpers - well at least until the fat ass tried this bribery scam..
> 
> What the fuck makes you morons think that only die hard Trump supporters should be believed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Your people started these corruptions. Trump is the most corrupted disgusting dishonest POTUS. Trump is not a good person.
> 
> If your boi was smart enough to make an illegal move. The whole country would not be in this predicament. The Trump team are so inept and stupid they could have done this very easily without all the other people involved.
> 
> But Nah! It has to be a grandeur.
> 
> Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple.
> 
> Trump asked a favor from a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is very clear example of a corrupted POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple."
> 
> Yes you should get it straight. But you won't because your hatred for Donald Trump has blinded you to the obvious truth. You have it ass backwards, but then you're a Democrat so that's normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> You are forgetting something. Let me repeat it again.
> 
> Trump asked a favor to a foreign leader to investigate his political enemies is a very good example of Trump corruptness.
Click to expand...

You can repeat incorrect statements all you want, they are still incorrect.  I am glad we have a President who wants to get to the bottom of corruption in the Obama-Biden presidency. You are parroting Democratic spin.


----------



## dudmuck

The Purge said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump openly admitted to doing precisely that.
> Multiple witnesses said he did precisely that, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> But Ukraine president said he didn't....You fucks just can't  handle the truth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means NOTHING THAT EVERY WITNESS HAD SECOND, THIRD OR 4TH HAND INFO....YOU RAVING LUNATIC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vindman was listening in on the call, because he speaks Ukrainian language.
> Vindman is an ethnic Ukrainian and purple heart from Iraq.
> 
> Sondland is a participant in the bribery plot.
> A participant is the best sort of witness, because they actual participated.
> 
> Taylor however, was a diplomat for Ukraine, and testifies as to what his co-workers / underlings witnessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vindman LIES!..... is a narcissist and presumes HE can make foreign policy! A modern day BENEDICT  ARNOLD!
Click to expand...

Bribing using taxpayer money for personal gain is not "foreign policy"


----------



## Flopper

flack said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, THAT'S over with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The House has all they need for Articles of Impeachment.
> 
> How long will the folks here argue about it?
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that Trump will not be removed from office?
Click to expand...

But he will be the third president, joining Bill Clinton and Andrew Johnson who were both impeached and were not convicted by the Senate. The Senate has never convicted a president in an impeachment trial and thus never removed a president from office.   Donald Trump will not be the first because senate republicans know they would be turning the presidency over to the democrats in 2020.  The evidence is irrelevant.


----------



## eagle1462010

dudmuck said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Ukraine president said he didn't....You fucks just can't  handle the truth!
> 
> 
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means NOTHING THAT EVERY WITNESS HAD SECOND, THIRD OR 4TH HAND INFO....YOU RAVING LUNATIC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vindman was listening in on the call, because he speaks Ukrainian language.
> Vindman is an ethnic Ukrainian and purple heart from Iraq.
> 
> Sondland is a participant in the bribery plot.
> A participant is the best sort of witness, because they actual participated.
> 
> Taylor however, was a diplomat for Ukraine, and testifies as to what his co-workers / underlings witnessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vindman LIES!..... is a narcissist and presumes HE can make foreign policy! A modern day BENEDICT  ARNOLD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bribing using taxpayer money for personal gain is not "foreign policy"
Click to expand...

Bribery needs evidence to prove it happened..........You don't have that now.......perhaps you'll find it before Trump gets out in 2024 after you lose 2 more Scotus picks.........

LOL


----------



## Ame®icano

dudmuck said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> No quid pro quo.
> 
> All bullshit.
> 
> Win at the polls, lefty losers.
> 
> Such pathetic losers.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump openly admitted to doing precisely that.
> Multiple witnesses said he did precisely that, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Ukraine president said he didn't....You fucks just can't  handle the truth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means NOTHING THAT EVERY WITNESS HAD SECOND, THIRD OR 4TH HAND INFO....YOU RAVING LUNATIC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vindman was listening in on the call, because he speaks Ukrainian language.
> Vindman is an ethnic Ukrainian and purple heart from Iraq.
> 
> Sondland is a participant in the bribery plot.
> A participant is the best sort of witness, because they actual participated.
> 
> Taylor however, was a diplomat for Ukraine, and testifies as to what his co-workers / underlings witnessed.
Click to expand...


No dunce. He wasn't listening the call "because he speaks Ukrainian". He was listening because that was his job within NSC. Not to mention, conversation was in English.


----------



## beagle9

Joe Biden is up to his ears in getting a Ukraine prosecutor fired in a quid pro quo he admitted to with his own mouth, and of course it just so happened that his SON was on the board of the company being investigated ? Talk about a conflict of interest in the worse ways imaginable, and then Joe Biden uses American government leverage (his office power while on official business) to remove or to threaten a removal by Ukraine (a prosecutor) unless the prosecutor stops investigating corruption, and this because the prosecutor (according to the cratzies), was corrupt somehow ????? 

Really ??? LOL... You just can't make this bullcrap up any better than these cratzies can. 

Funny how TDS blinds the swamp from being bipartisan in their so called investigations in which they are conducting currently. Pathetic !!


----------



## Olde Europe

*Pete Sessions subpoenaed over links to Rudy Giuliani, arrested associates *

A federal grand jury has subpoenaed former Texas US Rep. Pete Sessions over his dealings with President Trump’s personal lawyer Rudy Giuliani, according to a report.

Prosecutors are seeking documents from Sessions regarding Giuliani’s business involvement in Ukraine — and any role he played in the ouster of former United States Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovich, the Wall Street Journal reported.

The probe is also looking into any links between Sessions, Giuliani, and any of Giuliani’s associates arrested last week and charged with conspiring to funnel illicit funds to local politicians in exchange for favors.

Giuliani is the main focus of the inquiry, per the WSJ, though “America’s Mayor” has repeatedly denied any wrongdoing and said he’s not aware of any investigation into his actions.

*Sessions — identified as “Congressman 1″ in last week’s indictment — allegedly conspired with Giuliani and his associates, Lev Parnas and Igor Fruman, to lobby President Trump to remove Yovanovich from her post, despite her sterling reputation as a career diplomat.*​
Also of note:

When Parnas and Fruman met with Sessions, Parnas and Fruman committed to raise at least $20,000 for Sessions, according to the indictment.

The indictment alleges that Fruman already made a maximum contribution of $2,700 to the congressman, but then made an illegal contribution of an additional $2,700 under Parnas' name that was never reimbursed.​
Sessions was a bought and paid-for collaborator in the smear campaign against Ambassador Yovanovitch.


----------



## The Purge

dudmuck said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Ukraine president said he didn't....You fucks just can't  handle the truth!
> 
> 
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means NOTHING THAT EVERY WITNESS HAD SECOND, THIRD OR 4TH HAND INFO....YOU RAVING LUNATIC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vindman was listening in on the call, because he speaks Ukrainian language.
> Vindman is an ethnic Ukrainian and purple heart from Iraq.
> 
> Sondland is a participant in the bribery plot.
> A participant is the best sort of witness, because they actual participated.
> 
> Taylor however, was a diplomat for Ukraine, and testifies as to what his co-workers / underlings witnessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vindman LIES!..... is a narcissist and presumes HE can make foreign policy! A modern day BENEDICT  ARNOLD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bribing using taxpayer money for personal gain is not "foreign policy"
Click to expand...

Especially a BILLION DOLLARS IN TAXPAYER MONEY....DUMBFUCK!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

eagle1462010 said:


> So says the troll...............Your side has been demented for 3 years running...........and haven't gotten squat........


 Had trump not been president, he would already have been indicted at least once. Pay attention, you're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Your people started these corruptions. Trump is the most corrupted disgusting dishonest POTUS. Trump is not a good person.
> 
> If your boi was smart enough to make an illegal move. The whole country would not be in this predicament. The Trump team are so inept and stupid they could have done this very easily without all the other people involved.
> 
> But Nah! It has to be a grandeur.
> 
> Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple.
> 
> Trump asked a favor from a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is very clear example of a corrupted POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HIs so-called political rival got his drug addicted son a job paying 80K a month in an industry he had no experience in, in a country he had no business in; didn't even know a word of their language. And you want to label who is corrupt?
> 
> None of what you and the other commies claim can be proven.  Unless you can testify and show how Democrats are able to read minds, then you have no legitimate case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And ivanka's daddy abused the power of his office to get her millions via trademarks in China. But you don't care. So don't pretend you give a shit about hunter Biden, you arent fooling anyone. You're not a good actor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, sorry crybaby. No link required, as you established.
Click to expand...


No link, then your claim is FOS.  Thanks for playing.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

eagle1462010 said:


> Bribery needs evidence to prove it happened....


Of which we have lots.


----------



## beagle9

Olde Europe said:


> *Pete Sessions subpoenaed over links to Rudy Giuliani, arrested associates *
> 
> A federal grand jury has subpoenaed former Texas US Rep. Pete Sessions over his dealings with President Trump’s personal lawyer Rudy Giuliani, according to a report.
> 
> Prosecutors are seeking documents from Sessions regarding Giuliani’s business involvement in Ukraine — and any role he played in the ouster of former United States Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovich, the Wall Street Journal reported.
> 
> The probe is also looking into any links between Sessions, Giuliani, and any of Giuliani’s associates arrested last week and charged with conspiring to funnel illicit funds to local politicians in exchange for favors.
> 
> Giuliani is the main focus of the inquiry, per the WSJ, though “America’s Mayor” has repeatedly denied any wrongdoing and said he’s not aware of any investigation into his actions.
> 
> *Sessions — identified as “Congressman 1″ in last week’s indictment — allegedly conspired with Giuliani and his associates, Lev Parnas and Igor Fruman, to lobby President Trump to remove Yovanovich from her post, despite her sterling reputation as a career diplomat.*​
> Also of note:
> 
> When Parnas and Fruman met with Sessions, Parnas and Fruman committed to raise at least $20,000 for Sessions, according to the indictment.
> 
> The indictment alleges that Fruman already made a maximum contribution of $2,700 to the congressman, but then made an illegal contribution of an additional $2,700 under Parnas' name that was never reimbursed.​
> Sessions was a bought and paid-for collaborator in the smear campaign against Ambassador Yovanovitch.


First things first - Biden and son must be brought to justice first, then other investigations can move forward. Until then we have a stalemate.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

dudmuck said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Ukraine president said he didn't....You fucks just can't  handle the truth!
> 
> 
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means NOTHING THAT EVERY WITNESS HAD SECOND, THIRD OR 4TH HAND INFO....YOU RAVING LUNATIC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vindman was listening in on the call, because he speaks Ukrainian language.
> Vindman is an ethnic Ukrainian and purple heart from Iraq.
> 
> Sondland is a participant in the bribery plot.
> A participant is the best sort of witness, because they actual participated.
> 
> Taylor however, was a diplomat for Ukraine, and testifies as to what his co-workers / underlings witnessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vindman LIES!..... is a narcissist and presumes HE can make foreign policy! A modern day BENEDICT  ARNOLD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bribing using taxpayer money for personal gain is not "foreign policy"
Click to expand...


You mean like Joe did?


----------



## eagle1462010

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So says the troll...............Your side has been demented for 3 years running...........and haven't gotten squat........
> 
> 
> 
> Had trump not been president, he would already have been indicted at least once. Pay attention, you're embarrassing yourself.
Click to expand...

Only if your party had the DOJ again...............where you ignore Dem crimes and use the Gov't to attack those who disagree.

Like the IRS who did it and had well over 400 individuals suing them over it..........The IRS lost the lawsuits......

But you ...........OF COURSE........will either dance around that.........or change the subject......Your side has done EVERYTHING that you accuse Trump of doing...............Being the NASTY LITTLE LIBERALS that you are today.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ray From Cleveland said:


> No link, then your claim is FOS.


Then the same goes for you. Thanks fr whining.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bribery needs evidence to prove it happened....
> 
> 
> 
> Of which we have lots.
Click to expand...


You don't have shit, that's the problem with all this.  Trump gave several reasons for stalling the transfer of aid, yet it's the Democrats who claim mind reading skills that they are proceeding with this idiotic inquiry.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> No link, then your claim is FOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Then the same goes for you. Thanks fr whining.
Click to expand...


When somebody calls me out on one of my claims, I provide evidence.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

eagle1462010 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So says the troll...............Your side has been demented for 3 years running...........and haven't gotten squat........
> 
> 
> 
> Had trump not been president, he would already have been indicted at least once. Pay attention, you're embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if your party had the DOJ again...............where you ignore Dem crimes and use the Gov't to attack those who disagree.
> 
> Like the IRS who did it and had well over 400 individuals suing them over it..........The IRS lost the lawsuits......
> 
> But you ...........OF COURSE........will either dance around that.........or change the subject......Your side has done EVERYTHING that you accuse Trump of doing...............Being the NASTY LITTLE LIBERALS that you are today.
Click to expand...

Irrelevant crybaby whataboutism.


----------



## charwin95

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a Senate trial for impeachment, Schiff, Joe, Hunter, and the whistleblower will be subpoenaed.
> 
> It’ll be fantastic.
> 
> Schiff keeps saying he has no idea who the whistleblower is.  You know he is lying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody better reveal who the rat is, because the Senate needs the rat to testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone knows...it’s CIA agent Eric Ciaramella.
> 
> Why are there men in Black suits knocking on my door?
> 
> Hold on, BRB...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adam is scared Schiffless about the rat being questioned by the Republicans.  That's why he reneged on having him or her testify in the House.  If the rat answers honestly, it would reveal a small part of the huge deep state we are dealing with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There’s a law to protect the identity of a whistle blower. Are you responsible for his/her safety and the families?
> 
> Are you and the republicans above the law? Or the same as Trump lawlessness?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there is no such law.  Riddle me this: how is the rat and informant in any more danger than the people that already testified?  You threw your hat in the ring, show up for the fight.
> 
> The rat is safe as long as he or she has nothing that would expose the Clintons.
Click to expand...


Yes there is a law.... You may want to check it out and update yourself.


----------



## eagle1462010

To you Lib Wankers................where was the LETHAL AID to Ukraine under Obama when Ukrainians were dying there............

Hmmmm............maybe your Hero Obama scolded Russia while they were killing..........But give them tank killing weapons.............WHY NOPE.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ray From Cleveland said:


> When somebody calls me out on one of my claims, I provide evidence.


Nonsense. You make stuff up, then demand links from others. Again, you're not a good actor, and you aren't fooling anyone.


----------



## charwin95

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were not all anti-Trumpers - well at least until the fat ass tried this bribery scam..
> 
> What the fuck makes you morons think that only die hard Trump supporters should be believed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Your people started these corruptions. Trump is the most corrupted disgusting dishonest POTUS. Trump is not a good person.
> 
> If your boi was smart enough to make an illegal move. The whole country would not be in this predicament. The Trump team are so inept and stupid they could have done this very easily without all the other people involved.
> 
> But Nah! It has to be a grandeur.
> 
> Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple.
> 
> Trump asked a favor from a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is very clear example of a corrupted POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple."
> 
> Yes you should get it straight. But you won't because your hatred for Donald Trump has blinded you to the obvious truth. You have it ass backwards, but then you're a Democrat so that's normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> You are forgetting something. Let me repeat it again.
> 
> Trump asked a favor to a foreign leader to investigate his political enemies is a very good example of Trump corruptness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So who is his political enemy IN NEARLY A YEAR from now?
Click to expand...


You should ask your boi why is he afraid and after Biden?


----------



## eagle1462010

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So says the troll...............Your side has been demented for 3 years running...........and haven't gotten squat........
> 
> 
> 
> Had trump not been president, he would already have been indicted at least once. Pay attention, you're embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if your party had the DOJ again...............where you ignore Dem crimes and use the Gov't to attack those who disagree.
> 
> Like the IRS who did it and had well over 400 individuals suing them over it..........The IRS lost the lawsuits......
> 
> But you ...........OF COURSE........will either dance around that.........or change the subject......Your side has done EVERYTHING that you accuse Trump of doing...............Being the NASTY LITTLE LIBERALS that you are today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant crybaby whataboutism.
Click to expand...

aka .................you know damn well they did that.............perhaps we should do to you  what they did to others and give you a taste of Karma............

Would serve you right.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

eagle1462010 said:


> To you Lib Wankers................where was the LETHAL AID to Ukraine under Obama when Ukrainians were dying there............
> 
> Hmmmm............maybe your Hero Obama scolded Russia while they were killing..........But give them tank killing weapons.............WHY NOPE.


Boy oh boy, someone sure gets sand in his giney when dear leader is on the hot seat. 

The only things saving your criminal cult leader from being tossed out of office and into prison is the republican majority in the senate. Don't forget that.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

eagle1462010 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So says the troll...............Your side has been demented for 3 years running...........and haven't gotten squat........
> 
> 
> 
> Had trump not been president, he would already have been indicted at least once. Pay attention, you're embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if your party had the DOJ again...............where you ignore Dem crimes and use the Gov't to attack those who disagree.
> 
> Like the IRS who did it and had well over 400 individuals suing them over it..........The IRS lost the lawsuits......
> 
> But you ...........OF COURSE........will either dance around that.........or change the subject......Your side has done EVERYTHING that you accuse Trump of doing...............Being the NASTY LITTLE LIBERALS that you are today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant crybaby whataboutism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aka .................you know damn well they did that.............perhaps we should do to you  what they did to others and give you a taste of Karma............
> 
> Would serve you right.
Click to expand...

More irrelevant crybaby whataboutism.


----------



## eagle1462010

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To you Lib Wankers................where was the LETHAL AID to Ukraine under Obama when Ukrainians were dying there............
> 
> Hmmmm............maybe your Hero Obama scolded Russia while they were killing..........But give them tank killing weapons.............WHY NOPE.
> 
> 
> 
> Boy oh boy, someone sure gets sand in his giney when dear leader is on the hot seat.
> 
> The only things saving your criminal cult leader from being tossed out of office and into prison is the republican majority in the senate. Don't forget that.
Click to expand...

Your trolling isn't working...............But to your last troll.............You couldn't pour pee out of a boot with the instructions written on the heel...............

So shall we trade insults at 10 paces...........hmmmm............

Impeachment is dying............just like the Russia investigation is dying..........Face it...........You are a LOSER.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

eagle1462010 said:


> Your trolling isn't working.....


Of course it is. I troll the trolls( that's you), and you go into a blubbering tailspin every time. Just like you are right now.


----------



## Flopper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also realize that this other guy, Holmes, claim on the call he overheard (haha) with Sondland and Trump goes against what Sondland said, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers. Everyone else is lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were not all anti-Trumpers - well at least until the fat ass tried this bribery scam..
> 
> What the fuck makes you morons think that only die hard Trump supporters should be believed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
Click to expand...

It all started with Trump when on July 25, he ask Zelensky for this little favor of investigating the Bidens.  The most shocking part of this is that Trump saw absolutely nothing wrong in asking a foreign goverment to investigate a candidate for president that he will most likely face in the next election.  If the Senate fails to convict Trump which is almost certain, the biggest celebration will not be in the White House but in Moscow.


----------



## eagle1462010

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your trolling isn't working.....
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is. I troll the trolls( that's you), and you go into a blubbering tailspin every time. Just like you are right now.
Click to expand...

When you are done troll patting yourself on the back........maybe you'll come up with new troll material......perhaps.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Your people started these corruptions. Trump is the most corrupted disgusting dishonest POTUS. Trump is not a good person.
> 
> If your boi was smart enough to make an illegal move. The whole country would not be in this predicament. The Trump team are so inept and stupid they could have done this very easily without all the other people involved.
> 
> But Nah! It has to be a grandeur.
> 
> Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple.
> 
> Trump asked a favor from a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is very clear example of a corrupted POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple."
> 
> Yes you should get it straight. But you won't because your hatred for Donald Trump has blinded you to the obvious truth. You have it ass backwards, but then you're a Democrat so that's normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> You are forgetting something. Let me repeat it again.
> 
> Trump asked a favor to a foreign leader to investigate his political enemies is a very good example of Trump corruptness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So who is his political enemy IN NEARLY A YEAR from now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should ask your boi why is he afraid and after Biden?
Click to expand...


Because Ukraine is corrupt and so is Biden.  With no experience, Hunter got a multi-million dollar job with a corrupt company in a corrupt country.  But as far as the left is concerned, nothing to see here folks!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> When somebody calls me out on one of my claims, I provide evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. You make stuff up, then demand links from others. Again, you're not a good actor, and you aren't fooling anyone.
Click to expand...


No, you made a claim, I challenged you on YOUR claim. 

Thousands of US companies deal and get manufactured goods from China, yet your claim is that it's so difficult that Trump's daughter needed him for her to do the same. It's ridiculous.  My cousin had his products produced in China, and he never met Donald.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

eagle1462010 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your trolling isn't working.....
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is. I troll the trolls( that's you), and you go into a blubbering tailspin every time. Just like you are right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are done troll patting yourself on the back........maybe you'll come up with new troll material......perhaps.
Click to expand...

Done crying? Good.

So, let me pry your cultish mind a bit:

In your estimation, what evidence/information that, should it come to light, would compel you or the republican senators to favor convicting trump?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ray From Cleveland said:


> No, you made a claim, I challenged you on YOUR claim.


And I made it in response to yours. Damn, you are sharp as a marble.

Hey genius...where is your link that Biden got his son a job at Burisma? Take your time.


----------



## eagle1462010

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> In your estimation, what evidence/information that, should it come to light, would compel you or the republican senators to favor convicting trump?


Troll reverse play attempt..........

I don't make shit up like the libs..........and you............You have no evidence...........it isn't up to us to give you new talking points...............

So keep on blabbering troll


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ray From Cleveland  furiously googles for link that does not exist, so that he can pretend he read it


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also realize that this other guy, Holmes, claim on the call he overheard (haha) with Sondland and Trump goes against what Sondland said, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers. Everyone else is lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were not all anti-Trumpers - well at least until the fat ass tried this bribery scam..
> 
> What the fuck makes you morons think that only die hard Trump supporters should be believed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It all started with Trump when on July 25, he ask Zelensky for this little favor of investigating the Bidens.  The most shocking part of this is that Trump saw absolutely nothing wrong in asking a foreign goverment to investigate a candidate for president that he will most likely face in the next election.  If the Senate fails to convict Trump which is almost certain, the biggest celebration will not be in the White House but in Moscow.
Click to expand...


So because slow Joe is running for President, he's insulated from any suspicion of wrong doing? This is the problem: in spite of their beliefs, there is no Thought Police in the US.  You cannot read minds or tell the future.  Nobody, including Trump, knows who he's going to run against.  Furthermore, Joe is so washed up that Biden getting the nomination would guarantee a Trump win.  

This happened the other night.  Slow Joe claimed to have the support from the only black woman in the Senate.  Problem was, he was standing right next to Harris when he made the claim.


----------



## charwin95

Ame[emoji2400]icano said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should know better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do know better,  at least know better than you.
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s get these facts straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The word "fact" doesn't mean what you wish it to mean.
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Manafort resigned as Trump campaign manager when he was exposed of illegal activities. Then Mueller went after him now in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of those activities are related to Trump campaign or Trump. They were all process crimes that Trump didn't know about, and when he find out, he fired him. That doesn't discredit Trump in any way.
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Ambassador Yavanovich was employed by Trump for 3 years. She is a career diplomat with high remarks. She is a Trump supporter except when Guilliani went after her to inject Trump corrupted ideas. Going around bad mouthing her.
> Why? Guilliani and cronies knew she is tough and would not put up corruptions. Obviously she is a good one to have that job for 3 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I notice you got her name wrong several times, it's Yovanovitch, by the way.
> 
> Before being US Ambassador during Trump presidency, she was Ambassador in Ukraine for President Barry, who appointed her there. I don't know where did you get that, but she was *not* Trump supporter. There was no smear campaign against her, those are her claims that nobody else can back up. There are several reasons she was replaced, and from what I understood it goes like this.
> 
> In March 2019, while she was still US Ambassador in Ukraine, she delivered speech where she openly called for firing of then current Ukrainian prosecutor general, and that would be Yuriy Lutsenko. Although Lutsenko was corrupt, and deserve firing, it's not up to her to call for his firing, since as US Ambassador she has to follow rules of Vienna Convention that regulate conduct of foreign diplomats in host countries. She violated the international rule that foreign diplomats avoid becoming involved in the internal affairs and elections of their host country.
> 
> *Vienna Convention Chapter III*
> 
> Second, she is US Ambassador and serve at the pleasure of the president. Not former president, but the current president. According to the letter written in *May 2018 *(notice the date that is way before Giuliani got involved, and way before the elections in Ukraine) by House Rules Committee Chairman Pete Sessions to Secretary Pompeo, about Ambassador Yovanovitch was making anti-Trump comments and he suggested she should be recalled. That has nothing to do with Giuliani or anybody else, it's just her disliking the president she was serving.
> 
> I'm sure you can find the letter yourself if you tried. If you have SCRIBD account, you can read the letter *HERE.*
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama military aid for Ukraine during Putin Crimea invasion. Do you honestly believe that those massive crates shipped to Ukraine are just blankets and first aid? It must be very powerful blankets and first aid that Russian separatists had not advanced an inch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike you, I don't speculate, i support what I write with links to documents and articles. During this impeachment inquiry, several witnesses testified that Ukraine did not get lethal military help from Barry's administration. Even Ambassador Yovanovitch testified so. I don't have to think what Barry send to Ukraine, all I have to do is listen to people that were involved.
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU ARE LYING.
> 1. Zelensky never said any bad words against Yavanovich. Yavanovich never expressed anything against Zelensky. All of that came from lying president Trump.
> 
> 2. The only proof you got that Ukraine meddle in 2016 came from conspiracy theory promoted by Trump and Guilliani trying to save Putin. How convenient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As for lying, compare what I wrote to your own writings. As I said above, unlike you I don't speculate. I provide documents that are actually facts you mentioned at the top of your post. Speculations are not facts. All you have so far are just that... speculations.
Click to expand...


I strongly accused you of LYING twice 1 and 2 but you ignored it.


Manafort . Are you saying that Trump just silly willy hired people without verifications? Are you saying he doesn’t know him beforehand? Bullshit. 


Military aid to Ukraine. I worked with active military and veterans on regular basis. So I know far more than you. And I gave a you a straight facts. Did the Russian separatist advance against those blankets and first aid? The answer is NO? 

Yavanovitch. All of that you posted against her are totally FALSE. You don’t have any proof or record of that... Getting Guilliani involved alone is way off. Maybe you have not watched the hearing. She even said.... She doesn’t know why Guilliani is bad mouthing her. Most or all of the witnesses despised Guilliani. Most or all of the GOPs grilling at the hearing admired her service and dedications. Except fuck up Trump. 

If she wasn’t a Trump supporter for 3 years and doing a bad job they should/could have fired her a long time ago. Don’t you think? Not when they are getting her involved with Trump corruption.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ray From Cleveland  furiously googles for link that does not exist, so that he can pretend he read it



I have links for my claims.  To bad you don't for yours.


----------



## charwin95

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also realize that this other guy, Holmes, claim on the call he overheard (haha) with Sondland and Trump goes against what Sondland said, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers. Everyone else is lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were not all anti-Trumpers - well at least until the fat ass tried this bribery scam..
> 
> What the fuck makes you morons think that only die hard Trump supporters should be believed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Your people started these corruptions. Trump is the most corrupted disgusting dishonest POTUS. Trump is not a good person.
> 
> If your boi was smart enough to make an illegal move. The whole country would not be in this predicament. The Trump team are so inept and stupid they could have done this very easily without all the other people involved.
> 
> But Nah! It has to be a grandeur.
> 
> Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple.
> 
> Trump asked a favor from a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is very clear example of a corrupted POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HIs so-called political rival got his drug addicted son a job paying 80K a month in an industry he had no experience in, in a country he had no business in; didn't even know a word of their language. And you want to label who is corrupt?
> 
> None of what you and the other commies claim can be proven.  Unless you can testify and show how Democrats are able to read minds, then you have no legitimate case.
Click to expand...


We went these over before. 
Hunter got the high paying job with no experience. So? 

Trump asking a favor to a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is not acceptable no matter how much you twist it. Trump is a piece of shit. 

How is Kushner running around with out diplomatic experience? Don’t tell me he is doing it for free. 

How is Guilliani a private citizen running around like a diplomat? Spreading corrupted propaganda. Don’t tell me he is doing it for free.


----------



## Flopper

MarathonMike said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you charge Trump with crimes no one saw?
> 
> Bribery? Nope
> 
> Quid Pro Quo? Nope
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being legally charged with any crimes.  He's being impeached.  Articles of impeachment can include climes but most articles are not federal crimes.  The most common articles are violation of oath of office, misuse of executive power, conduct unbecoming the office, and lying to congress.
> 
> Impeachment is a political process used to remove a president just as election is a political process for selecting a president.  What this means is that all laws and regulation involving evidence and criminal court procedures do apply.  The entire process is regulated by House and Senate rules and the constitution.
> 
> For example, the legal concept of hearsay applies in trials and related proceedings in court. It doesn’t apply and doesn’t make sense in the congressional impeachment inquiry, nor in any potential impeachment trial in the Senate.
> 
> Congress is not a court, and no rules of evidence apply to its activities, including impeachment. This is not a technical distinction: It’s a foundation part of the constitutional structure.
> 
> Why hearsay isn't a problem for Congress in impeachment hearings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say mis-use of office, executive power etc, but what about the mis-use of government in the ways in which the demoncrats are using it in order to make bogus claims against the President for purely partisan political reasons ?
> 
> A power struggle between groups is exactly what's going on here, and anyone with a second grade education can see this for what it is, and for what it has been since 2016.
> 
> If anything the swamp has been paraded out, and through this farce it has been shown just how bad things can get if powerful brainwashing goes on for way to long in America. It has been educational in that regard for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! The laws and the Constitution are there to protect the interests of America and Americans. They were never intended to be used as weapons to take down an adversary because you hate him or because of your lust for power.
> 
> *What the Democrats have already done is open Pandora's box to a never ending cycle of "How do we use the system to take down President X?"* The damage they have already caused to the 2 Party system of our government will take many years to undo.
Click to expand...

This did not begin with the democrats trying to take down Trump.  Since Reagan was elected every president has faced the threat of impeachment.  A bill of impeachment was introduce in the House during the terms of Reagan, H.W. Bush, Bill Clinton, G.W. Bush, and Now Donald Trump.  During Obama's administration there were several attempts to impeach but none made it to floor of the House.  The fact is when a candidate losses a presidential election, the party begins planning the removal of the winner from office.  It's a sad fact but that is American politics today.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

charwin95 said:


> Ame[emoji2400]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should know better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do know better,  at least know better than you.
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s get these facts straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The word "fact" doesn't mean what you wish it to mean.
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Manafort resigned as Trump campaign manager when he was exposed of illegal activities. Then Mueller went after him now in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of those activities are related to Trump campaign or Trump. They were all process crimes that Trump didn't know about, and when he find out, he fired him. That doesn't discredit Trump in any way.
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Ambassador Yavanovich was employed by Trump for 3 years. She is a career diplomat with high remarks. She is a Trump supporter except when Guilliani went after her to inject Trump corrupted ideas. Going around bad mouthing her.
> Why? Guilliani and cronies knew she is tough and would not put up corruptions. Obviously she is a good one to have that job for 3 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I notice you got her name wrong several times, it's Yovanovitch, by the way.
> 
> Before being US Ambassador during Trump presidency, she was Ambassador in Ukraine for President Barry, who appointed her there. I don't know where did you get that, but she was *not* Trump supporter. There was no smear campaign against her, those are her claims that nobody else can back up. There are several reasons she was replaced, and from what I understood it goes like this.
> 
> In March 2019, while she was still US Ambassador in Ukraine, she delivered speech where she openly called for firing of then current Ukrainian prosecutor general, and that would be Yuriy Lutsenko. Although Lutsenko was corrupt, and deserve firing, it's not up to her to call for his firing, since as US Ambassador she has to follow rules of Vienna Convention that regulate conduct of foreign diplomats in host countries. She violated the international rule that foreign diplomats avoid becoming involved in the internal affairs and elections of their host country.
> 
> *Vienna Convention Chapter III*
> 
> Second, she is US Ambassador and serve at the pleasure of the president. Not former president, but the current president. According to the letter written in *May 2018 *(notice the date that is way before Giuliani got involved, and way before the elections in Ukraine) by House Rules Committee Chairman Pete Sessions to Secretary Pompeo, about Ambassador Yovanovitch was making anti-Trump comments and he suggested she should be recalled. That has nothing to do with Giuliani or anybody else, it's just her disliking the president she was serving.
> 
> I'm sure you can find the letter yourself if you tried. If you have SCRIBD account, you can read the letter *HERE.*
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama military aid for Ukraine during Putin Crimea invasion. Do you honestly believe that those massive crates shipped to Ukraine are just blankets and first aid? It must be very powerful blankets and first aid that Russian separatists had not advanced an inch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike you, I don't speculate, i support what I write with links to documents and articles. During this impeachment inquiry, several witnesses testified that Ukraine did not get lethal military help from Barry's administration. Even Ambassador Yovanovitch testified so. I don't have to think what Barry send to Ukraine, all I have to do is listen to people that were involved.
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU ARE LYING.
> 1. Zelensky never said any bad words against Yavanovich. Yavanovich never expressed anything against Zelensky. All of that came from lying president Trump.
> 
> 2. The only proof you got that Ukraine meddle in 2016 came from conspiracy theory promoted by Trump and Guilliani trying to save Putin. How convenient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As for lying, compare what I wrote to your own writings. As I said above, unlike you I don't speculate. I provide documents that are actually facts you mentioned at the top of your post. Speculations are not facts. All you have so far are just that... speculations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I strongly accused you of LYING twice 1 and 2 but you ignored it.
> 
> 
> Manafort . Are you saying that Trump just silly willy hired people without verifications? Are you saying he doesn’t know him beforehand? Bullshit.
> 
> 
> Military aid to Ukraine. I worked with active military and veterans on regular basis. So I know far more than you. And I gave a you a straight facts. Did the Russian separatist advance against those blankets and first aid? The answer is NO?
> 
> Yavanovitch. All of that you posted against her are totally FALSE. You don’t have any proof or record of that... Getting Guilliani involved alone is way off. Maybe you have not watched the hearing. She even said.... She doesn’t know why Guilliani is bad mouthing her. Most or all of the witnesses despised Guilliani. Most or all of the GOPs grilling at the hearing admired her service and dedications. Except fuck up Trump.
> 
> If she wasn’t a Trump supporter for 3 years and doing a bad job they should/could have fired her a long time ago. Don’t you think? Not when they are getting her involved with Trump corruption.
Click to expand...


From a leftist source, the LA Times. 

Obama approves $75 million in nonlethal aid to Ukraine


----------



## charwin95

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Your people started these corruptions. Trump is the most corrupted disgusting dishonest POTUS. Trump is not a good person.
> 
> If your boi was smart enough to make an illegal move. The whole country would not be in this predicament. The Trump team are so inept and stupid they could have done this very easily without all the other people involved.
> 
> But Nah! It has to be a grandeur.
> 
> Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple.
> 
> Trump asked a favor from a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is very clear example of a corrupted POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple."
> 
> Yes you should get it straight. But you won't because your hatred for Donald Trump has blinded you to the obvious truth. You have it ass backwards, but then you're a Democrat so that's normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> You are forgetting something. Let me repeat it again.
> 
> Trump asked a favor to a foreign leader to investigate his political enemies is a very good example of Trump corruptness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So who is his political enemy IN NEARLY A YEAR from now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should ask your boi why is he afraid and after Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Ukraine is corrupt and so is Biden.  With no experience, Hunter got a multi-million dollar job with a corrupt company in a corrupt country.  But as far as the left is concerned, nothing to see here folks!
Click to expand...


You don’t have any evidence that Biden was corrupt.
But we have a very very clear evidence that Trump is very corrupt. That’s a fact jack.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers. Everyone else is lying.
> 
> 
> 
> There were not all anti-Trumpers - well at least until the fat ass tried this bribery scam..
> 
> What the fuck makes you morons think that only die hard Trump supporters should be believed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Your people started these corruptions. Trump is the most corrupted disgusting dishonest POTUS. Trump is not a good person.
> 
> If your boi was smart enough to make an illegal move. The whole country would not be in this predicament. The Trump team are so inept and stupid they could have done this very easily without all the other people involved.
> 
> But Nah! It has to be a grandeur.
> 
> Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple.
> 
> Trump asked a favor from a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is very clear example of a corrupted POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HIs so-called political rival got his drug addicted son a job paying 80K a month in an industry he had no experience in, in a country he had no business in; didn't even know a word of their language. And you want to label who is corrupt?
> 
> None of what you and the other commies claim can be proven.  Unless you can testify and show how Democrats are able to read minds, then you have no legitimate case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We went these over before.
> Hunter got the high paying job with no experience. So?
> 
> Trump asking a favor to a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is not acceptable no matter how much you twist it. Trump is a piece of shit.
> 
> How is Kushner running around with out diplomatic experience? Don’t tell me he is doing it for free.
> 
> How is Guilliani a private citizen running around like a diplomat? Spreading corrupted propaganda. Don’t tell me he is doing it for free.
Click to expand...


WTF does that have to do with it?  Trump can hire anybody he wants.  

 

This is not about Joe hiring somebody.  It's about getting favors from a foreign corrupt company.  Favors are not granted out of kindness.  People expect something in return.  An email was discovered through the FOIA that showed one from Burisma, dropping Hunters name to curry favor from the State Department.  

Impeachment is not for what you or others find acceptable or not.  Impeachment is for high crimes and misdemeanors, none of which Donald is part of.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple."
> 
> Yes you should get it straight. But you won't because your hatred for Donald Trump has blinded you to the obvious truth. You have it ass backwards, but then you're a Democrat so that's normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> You are forgetting something. Let me repeat it again.
> 
> Trump asked a favor to a foreign leader to investigate his political enemies is a very good example of Trump corruptness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So who is his political enemy IN NEARLY A YEAR from now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should ask your boi why is he afraid and after Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Ukraine is corrupt and so is Biden.  With no experience, Hunter got a multi-million dollar job with a corrupt company in a corrupt country.  But as far as the left is concerned, nothing to see here folks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don’t have any evidence that Biden was corrupt.
> But we have a very very clear evidence that Trump is very corrupt. That’s a fact jack.
Click to expand...


This planet has 7.5 billion people on it.  Do you mean to tell me there is nothing corrupt about a VP's son getting the job when he was the least qualified out of all these people?  Not only that, but the highest paid member on the board?


----------



## Flopper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you charge Trump with crimes no one saw?
> 
> Bribery? Nope
> 
> Quid Pro Quo? Nope
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being legally charged with any crimes.  He's being impeached.  Articles of impeachment can include climes but most articles are not federal crimes.  The most common articles are violation of oath of office, misuse of executive power, conduct unbecoming the office, and lying to congress.
> 
> Impeachment is a political process used to remove a president just as election is a political process for selecting a president.  What this means is that all laws and regulation involving evidence and criminal court procedures do apply.  The entire process is regulated by House and Senate rules and the constitution.
> 
> For example, the legal concept of hearsay applies in trials and related proceedings in court. It doesn’t apply and doesn’t make sense in the congressional impeachment inquiry, nor in any potential impeachment trial in the Senate.
> 
> Congress is not a court, and no rules of evidence apply to its activities, including impeachment. This is not a technical distinction: It’s a foundation part of the constitutional structure.
> 
> Why hearsay isn't a problem for Congress in impeachment hearings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Super. Then let's stretch the limits of the Constitution and the definition of 'hearsay' so that the minority Party will always just Impeach every sitting President from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearsay evidence is admissible in impeachment hearing, grand juries, probate hearing, parole hearings, etc where there is no cross examination.  The reason hearsay evidence is not admissible is that it is generally less reliable and it becomes impossible to cross examine a witness who gives hearsay evidence because the witness can not answer questions about evidence.
> 
> Congress is not a court. It’s a legislative body, and it’s not bound by the centuries of common law that built up around the admissibility of hearsay evidence.  It will be interesting to see what hearsay evidence will be allowed in the a senate trial since rules of evidence and procedures are government by senate rules that are mostly based on precedent.
> 
> However, all this makes little difference since the Senate will vote along party lines as will the House which makes evidence irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if you support that, don't be crying when what comes around goes around.  If the commies are able to get away with this, don't expect the Republicans for forgive and forget.  Like the filibuster rule with judicial nominations, it will come back to haunt the Democrats, trust me.
Click to expand...

Spoken like a true partisan.  Of course republicans will seek retaliation against the next republican president just as democrats will seek retaliation. That's American politics today. The unstated goal of every political party is a one party state which just happens to be the goal of the communist party.


----------



## charwin95

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were not all anti-Trumpers - well at least until the fat ass tried this bribery scam..
> 
> What the fuck makes you morons think that only die hard Trump supporters should be believed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Your people started these corruptions. Trump is the most corrupted disgusting dishonest POTUS. Trump is not a good person.
> 
> If your boi was smart enough to make an illegal move. The whole country would not be in this predicament. The Trump team are so inept and stupid they could have done this very easily without all the other people involved.
> 
> But Nah! It has to be a grandeur.
> 
> Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple.
> 
> Trump asked a favor from a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is very clear example of a corrupted POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HIs so-called political rival got his drug addicted son a job paying 80K a month in an industry he had no experience in, in a country he had no business in; didn't even know a word of their language. And you want to label who is corrupt?
> 
> None of what you and the other commies claim can be proven.  Unless you can testify and show how Democrats are able to read minds, then you have no legitimate case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We went these over before.
> Hunter got the high paying job with no experience. So?
> 
> Trump asking a favor to a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is not acceptable no matter how much you twist it. Trump is a piece of shit.
> 
> How is Kushner running around with out diplomatic experience? Don’t tell me he is doing it for free.
> 
> How is Guilliani a private citizen running around like a diplomat? Spreading corrupted propaganda. Don’t tell me he is doing it for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF does that have to do with it?  Trump can hire anybody he wants.
> 
> View attachment 291181
> 
> This is not about Joe hiring somebody.  It's about getting favors from a foreign corrupt company.  Favors are not granted out of kindness.  People expect something in return.  An email was discovered through the FOIA that showed one from Burisma, dropping Hunters name to curry favor from the State Department.
> 
> Impeachment is not for what you or others find acceptable or not.  Impeachment is for high crimes and misdemeanors, none of which Donald is part of.
Click to expand...


Talking about hypocrite.
You mentioned Hunter unqualified and highly paid. I gave you an exact example of the same situations. You are full of cow dung. 

I deal with hundreds of suppliers and vendors. So when I ask one of them to hire one of my nephews. That is a favor. Is that bad? 

Biden ask Burisma to hire his son. Where did Biden violate any rules?


----------



## Flopper

ColonelAngus said:


> I think it will almost be worth impeachment for the Senate to subpoena and cross examine the whistle blower, Schiff,  Hunter and Joe Biden, Hell maybe even Obama should  be cross examined to see what he knew about the Hunter Biden deal.
> 
> Let’s do it.


It should be interesting to see how republicans in the Senate make the Bidens the defendant in the Trump impeachment trial.


----------



## charwin95

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> You are forgetting something. Let me repeat it again.
> 
> Trump asked a favor to a foreign leader to investigate his political enemies is a very good example of Trump corruptness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who is his political enemy IN NEARLY A YEAR from now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should ask your boi why is he afraid and after Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Ukraine is corrupt and so is Biden.  With no experience, Hunter got a multi-million dollar job with a corrupt company in a corrupt country.  But as far as the left is concerned, nothing to see here folks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don’t have any evidence that Biden was corrupt.
> But we have a very very clear evidence that Trump is very corrupt. That’s a fact jack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This planet has 7.5 billion people on it.  Do you mean to tell me there is nothing corrupt about a VP's son getting the job when he was the least qualified out of all these people?  Not only that, but the highest paid member on the board?
Click to expand...


Talking about corrupt. Why don’t you start with your Boi Trump? 

The only idiots that keeps talking about Biden and his son committed corruption are Trump supporters. Nobody else. 

As far as unqualified. Trump is inept and most unqualified president. The whole world knows that.


----------



## Flopper

charwin95 said:


> Ame[emoji2400]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to try me Americano?
> 
> Let me correct your last paragraph. Obama was the current POTUS in 2016 a Democrat. Any president I mean any Ukrainian President will support the current president because they are just beggars. Therefore he supported Clinton a Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no need for you to correct anything, since I have no dispute on who was the president in 2016.
> 
> Although I agree with you that they're beggars, their support for Clinton would mean meddling in our election, correct? Why did they work with DNC, and not with Barry's administration?
> 
> And while we're at it, they did beg for lethal military help, did they get it from the guy they were supporting?
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poroshenko tried to clean up the corruptions with the help of ambassador Yavanovich even with the new president Zelensky. That is why Guilliani tried to get rid of her because she won’t put up with corrupted cartels.
> 
> The same as zelensky support Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're jumping the gun here, so let's step back a little.
> 
> Poroshenko wasn't cleaning up corruption in Ukraine. He was part of their corruption. He was cleaning up Ukraine from his political opponents that were corrupted just as he was. Not just that he did not cleaned up their corrupt judges, police and prosecutors, and oligarchs from government, he kept them all, and his own corruption was the reason Zelensky got elected.
> 
> As for Ambassador Yovanovich, it is normal that Ambassador supports own president. She supported Barry while he was president, but she did not supported Trump. Is that normal? She also supported Poroshenko, and was against new president Zelensky. Is it normal that Zelensky have distrust in her and that our president, whom she doesn't like, replace her?
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort was already a known as bad dude even before Trump hired him. He hired him anyway. Like Flynn a military reject eating dinner with Putin. He hired him anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Manafort had history, but that history was know long before he started working for Trump campaign. Why nobody went after him at the time when he committed crimes? Oh wait, they were after him, but he was cleared, right? But great, he's bad dude, let's get him. There are ways of doing so, and DNC secretly working with Ukrainians is not a proper channel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should know better.
> 
> Let’s get these facts straight.
> 1. Manafort resigned as Trump campaign manager when he was exposed of illegal activities. Then Mueller went after him now in jail.
> 
> 2. Ambassador Yavanovich was employed by Trump for 3 years. She is a career diplomat with high remarks. She is a Trump supporter except when Guilliani went after her to inject Trump corrupted ideas. Going around bad mouthing her.
> Why? Guilliani and cronies knew she is tough and would not put up corruptions. Obviously she is a good one to have that job for 3 years.
> 
> 3. Obama military aid for Ukraine during Putin Crimea invasion. Do you honestly believe that those massive crates shipped to Ukraine are just blankets and first aid? It must be very powerful blankets and first aid that Russian separatists had not advanced an inch.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE LYING.
> 1. Zelensky never said any bad words against Yavanovich. Yavanovich never expressed anything against Zelensky. All of that came from lying president Trump.
> 
> 2. The only proof you got that Ukraine meddle in 2016 came from conspiracy theory promoted by Trump and Guilliani trying to save Putin. How convenient.
Click to expand...

 Yavanovich was one of the better ambassadors.  The only thing she did wrong was get in Trump's way.  Trump had to get rid her to establish Giuliani as the primary contact between Zelensky and the president.   Trump hoped to used Giuliani to work out the details of the investigation against the Bidens.  There was no other reason for him to be there.


----------



## Sandy Shanks

Today Trump refused to answer questions from reporters about the impeachment hearings, but he spoke for over 50 minutes on "Fox and Friends." In the interview he declared "I want a trial," referring to a Senate trial if the House passes Articles of Impeachment.
... 
He then provided a list of witnesses in his Senate trial. The list included the whistleblower, Adam Schiff, Hunter Biden, and Joe Biden.

Conspicuous by their absence are witnesses close to Trump and close to the issues surrounding Ukraine and the July 25 phone call. Absent are Mick Mulvaney, director of the OMB, the agency that withheld the military aid to Ukraine. Also, SecState Mike Pompeo is missing, and he was the boss of many of the witnesses who appeared in the hearings. Absent also is John Bolton, the fired NSA and the person most knowledgeable of the events surrounding the July 25 phone call. Also missing is Rudy Giuliani, Trump's personal lawyer who played a key role in the Ukrainian controversy.

If Trump is innocent like he says he is, and the call was "perfect" then, hypothetically, these witnesses could tell their story and prove Trump was, indeed, innocent.

However, Trump does not want these people to appear at his Senate trial. Why? They have first hand knowledge of Trump's wants and desires *... *and the motivation.

That's why.


----------



## Sandy Shanks

Sandy Shanks said:


> Today Trump refused to answer questions from reporters about the impeachment hearings, but he spoke for over 50 minutes on "Fox and Friends." In the interview he declared "I want a trial," referring to a Senate trial if the House passes Articles of Impeachment.



Despite a preponderance of evidence of Trump's deceit and abuse of power, it would be a mistake for the House to impeach Trump.

The ultimate purpose of impeachment is to remove a person from office. Passing an Articles of Impeachment and a Senate trial is enormously divisive. The ultimate result of an impeachment is that it would tear our country apart.

The ultimate goal of Democrats, in one form or another, is to remove Trump from office. Many observers feel that would not be accomplished if the House passed Articles of Impeachment.

Why? One reason is the Democrats would be doing exactly what Trump wanted them to do, or so he says. He wants a Senate trial. He thinks it is his only chance to win reelection because everything he has done has turned sour. His forlorn accomplishments would include a failed Middle East policy, the lunacy of freeing up Iran to resume her nuclear research, his retreat in Syria which enhanced Russian interests in the pivotal Middle East, and his months long trade war with China which resulted in higher prices and a stagnant Wall Street from Jan. 2018 through Oct. 2019. The stock market only now is beginning to recover because analysts think Trump's trade war is coming to an end.

Another reason is, Americans are not behind impeachment. For impeachment to be successful, it would require an overwhelming support of Americans, somewhere in the area of 85 to 95%. Then Republicans in the Senate would listen.

Which brings us to the third reason why impeachment will fail. Many Republicans think what Trump did in Ukraine was inappropriate, but not a reason to remove him from office. Many disagree, thinking that a Presidential request for foreign interference in our Presidential election does warrant removal from office. They would ask Republicans, is foreign interference in our elections now acceptable? Apparently it is for Republicans because they are not breaking ranks. As things stand right now, not one Republican would vote to remove Trump from office.

So, what is the point of impeaching Trump? The best chance Democrats have of removing Trump from office is to continue to question his honesty and competence. Trump is an extremely unpopular President. They should feed on that, and maybe they will win next November.


----------



## Sandy Shanks

Today Trump refused to answer questions from reporters about the impeachment hearings, but he spoke for over 50 minutes on "Fox and Friends." In the interview he declared "I want a trial," referring to a Senate trial if the House passes Articles of Impeachment.
... 
He then provided a list of witnesses in his Senate trial. The list included the whistleblower, Adam Schiff, Hunter Biden, and Joe Biden.

Conspicuous by their absence are witnesses close to Trump and close to the issues surrounding Ukraine and the July 25 phone call. Absent are Mick Mulvaney, director of the OMB, the agency that withheld the military aid to Ukraine. Also, SecState Mike Pompeo is missing, and he was the boss of many of the witnesses who appeared in the hearings. Absent also is John Bolton, the fired NSA and the person most knowledgeable of the events surrounding the July 25 phone call. Also missing is Rudy Giuliani, Trump's personal lawyer who played a key role in the Ukrainian controversy.

If Trump is innocent like he says he is, and the call was "perfect" then, hypothetically, these witnesses could tell their story and prove Trump was, indeed, innocent.

However, Trump does not want these people to appear at his Senate trial. Why? They have first hand knowledge of Trump's wants and desires *... *and the motivation.

That's why.


----------



## Sandy Shanks

Sandy Shanks said:


> Today Trump refused to answer questions from reporters about the impeachment hearings, but he spoke for over 50 minutes on "Fox and Friends." In the interview he declared "I want a trial," referring to a Senate trial if the House passes Articles of Impeachment.



Despite a preponderance of evidence of Trump's deceit and abuse of power, it would be a mistake for the House to impeach Trump.

The ultimate purpose of impeachment is to remove a person from office. Passing an Articles of Impeachment and a Senate trial is enormously divisive. The ultimate result of an impeachment is that it would tear our country apart.

The ultimate goal of Democrats, in one form or another, is to remove Trump from office. Many observers feel that would not be accomplished if the House passed Articles of Impeachment.

Why? One reason is the Democrats would be doing exactly what Trump wanted them to do, or so he says. He wants a Senate trial. He thinks it is his only chance to win reelection because everything he has done has turned sour. His forlorn accomplishments would include a failed Middle East policy, the lunacy of freeing up Iran to resume her nuclear research, his retreat in Syria which enhanced Russian interests in the pivotal Middle East, and his months long trade war with China which resulted in higher prices and a stagnant Wall Street from Jan. 2018 through Oct. 2019. The stock market only now is beginning to recover because analysts think Trump's trade war is coming to an end.

Another reason is, Americans are not behind impeachment. For impeachment to be successful, it would require an overwhelming support of Americans, somewhere in the area of 85 to 95%. Then Republicans in the Senate would listen.

Which brings us to the third reason why impeachment will fail. Many Republicans think what Trump did in Ukraine was inappropriate, but not a reason to remove him from office. Many disagree, thinking that a Presidential request for foreign interference in our Presidential election does warrant removal from office. They would ask Republicans, is foreign interference in our elections now acceptable? Apparently it is for Republicans because they are not breaking ranks. As things stand right now, not one Republican would vote to remove Trump from office.

So, what is the point of impeaching Trump? The best chance Democrats have of removing Trump from office is to continue to question his honesty and competence. Trump is an extremely unpopular President. They should feed on that, and maybe they will win next November.


----------



## Ame®icano

charwin95 said:


> I strongly accused you of LYING twice 1 and 2 but you ignored it.



I did not ignore it, I answered to it within the whole context. Since your attention span is shorter than of the gold fish, let me repeat.

According to the letter written in *May 2018 * by House Rules Committee Chairman Pete Sessions to Secretary Pompeo, about Ambassador Yovanovitch was making anti-Trump comments and he suggested she should be recalled. That has nothing to do with Giuliani or anybody else, it's just her disliking the president she was serving. Notice the date that is way before Giuliani got involved, and way before the elections in Ukraine.

Second, here is the text from the transcript of the phone call between Trump and Zelensky. Read this, asshole.

Zelensky:"... I would kindly ask you if you have any additional information that you can provide to us, it would be very helpful for the investigation to make sure that we administer justice in our country with regard to the Ambassador to the United States from Ukraine as far as *I recall her name was Ivanovich*. It was great that you were the first one who told me that she was a bad ambassador *because I agree·with you 100%*. *Her attitude towards me was far from the best as she admired the previous President and she was on his side*. *She would not accept me as a new President well enough."*



charwin95 said:


> 2. The only proof you got that Ukraine meddle in 2016 came from conspiracy theory promoted by Trump and Guilliani trying to save Putin. How convenient.



Ukrainians admitted they were interfering with US elections by working with DNC to help Hillary campaign. The have head of their new Anti-corruption bureau" on tape that they were helping Hillary campaign. Their Ukrainian court declared they were doing so. Even Politico, which is nowhere near the right wing wrote about it.

*Ukrainian efforts to sabotage Trump backfire*

You may want to discredit it, but its truth that the Wikileaks DNC email dump also confirmed DNC operative Chalupa working with Ukrainians on getting dirt on Manafort and Trump. Her actual emails confirms that.

Edit: Here is the audio tape that Glenn Beck played about Ukrainian officials were helping Hillary. Tape was released by member of Ukrainian parliament and it reveals Artem Sytnyk, director of the National Anti-Corruption Bureau of Ukraine, stating that he tried to sabotage the campaign of Donald Trump in an effort to boost Clinton.

*WATCH HERE*



charwin95 said:


> Manafort . Are you saying that Trump just silly willy hired people without verifications? Are you saying he doesn’t know him beforehand? Bullshit.


I am not saying that. Manafort used to work for Reagan, I think. Then he became lobbyist. Then he went to Ukraine, made shitload of money. There used to be investigation about it years back, but he was cleared back then. The reason the investigation was reopened by Mueller was because he work for Trump campaign and new information surfaced from Ukrainians that channeled it to DNC. Without that, Mueller would have nothing on him.



charwin95 said:


> Military aid to Ukraine. I worked with active military and veterans on regular basis. So I know far more than you. And I gave a you a straight facts.



Riiight. You work with military and veterans. So what? I don't give a shit who you work with, and what you think know is what you "heard" from suppose people that probably have no relations with Ukraine.

Listen the testimonies of people directly involved in Ukraine. No lethal military aid was provided during Barry's administration. Those ARE the straight facts.

And by the way, I am a veteran.



charwin95 said:


> Did the Russian separatist advance against those blankets and first aid? The answer is NO?



NO? LOL

Tell me, who controls Crimea today?



charwin95 said:


> Yavanovitch. All of that you posted against her are totally FALSE. You don’t have any proof or record of that... Getting Guilliani involved alone is way off. Maybe you have not watched the hearing. She even said.... She doesn’t know why Guilliani is bad mouthing her. Most or all of the witnesses despised Guilliani. Most or all of the GOPs grilling at the hearing admired her service and dedications. Except fuck up Trump.
> 
> If she wasn’t a Trump supporter for 3 years and doing a bad job they should/could have fired her a long time ago. Don’t you think? Not when they are getting her involved with Trump corruption.



I posted link to letter from Sessions to Pompeo. And above I quoted Zelensky own words. Those were actual proofs.


----------



## depotoo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji2400]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should know better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do know better,  at least know better than you.
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s get these facts straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The word "fact" doesn't mean what you wish it to mean.
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Manafort resigned as Trump campaign manager when he was exposed of illegal activities. Then Mueller went after him now in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of those activities are related to Trump campaign or Trump. They were all process crimes that Trump didn't know about, and when he find out, he fired him. That doesn't discredit Trump in any way.
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Ambassador Yavanovich was employed by Trump for 3 years. She is a career diplomat with high remarks. She is a Trump supporter except when Guilliani went after her to inject Trump corrupted ideas. Going around bad mouthing her.
> Why? Guilliani and cronies knew she is tough and would not put up corruptions. Obviously she is a good one to have that job for 3 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I notice you got her name wrong several times, it's Yovanovitch, by the way.
> 
> Before being US Ambassador during Trump presidency, she was Ambassador in Ukraine for President Barry, who appointed her there. I don't know where did you get that, but she was *not* Trump supporter. There was no smear campaign against her, those are her claims that nobody else can back up. There are several reasons she was replaced, and from what I understood it goes like this.
> 
> In March 2019, while she was still US Ambassador in Ukraine, she delivered speech where she openly called for firing of then current Ukrainian prosecutor general, and that would be Yuriy Lutsenko. Although Lutsenko was corrupt, and deserve firing, it's not up to her to call for his firing, since as US Ambassador she has to follow rules of Vienna Convention that regulate conduct of foreign diplomats in host countries. She violated the international rule that foreign diplomats avoid becoming involved in the internal affairs and elections of their host country.
> 
> *Vienna Convention Chapter III*
> 
> Second, she is US Ambassador and serve at the pleasure of the president. Not former president, but the current president. According to the letter written in *May 2018 *(notice the date that is way before Giuliani got involved, and way before the elections in Ukraine) by House Rules Committee Chairman Pete Sessions to Secretary Pompeo, about Ambassador Yovanovitch was making anti-Trump comments and he suggested she should be recalled. That has nothing to do with Giuliani or anybody else, it's just her disliking the president she was serving.
> 
> I'm sure you can find the letter yourself if you tried. If you have SCRIBD account, you can read the letter *HERE.*
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama military aid for Ukraine during Putin Crimea invasion. Do you honestly believe that those massive crates shipped to Ukraine are just blankets and first aid? It must be very powerful blankets and first aid that Russian separatists had not advanced an inch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike you, I don't speculate, i support what I write with links to documents and articles. During this impeachment inquiry, several witnesses testified that Ukraine did not get lethal military help from Barry's administration. Even Ambassador Yovanovitch testified so. I don't have to think what Barry send to Ukraine, all I have to do is listen to people that were involved.
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU ARE LYING.
> 1. Zelensky never said any bad words against Yavanovich. Yavanovich never expressed anything against Zelensky. All of that came from lying president Trump.
> 
> 2. The only proof you got that Ukraine meddle in 2016 came from conspiracy theory promoted by Trump and Guilliani trying to save Putin. How convenient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As for lying, compare what I wrote to your own writings. As I said above, unlike you I don't speculate. I provide documents that are actually facts you mentioned at the top of your post. Speculations are not facts. All you have so far are just that... speculations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I strongly accused you of LYING twice 1 and 2 but you ignored it.
> 
> 
> Manafort . Are you saying that Trump just silly willy hired people without verifications? Are you saying he doesn’t know him beforehand? Bullshit.
> 
> 
> Military aid to Ukraine. I worked with active military and veterans on regular basis. So I know far more than you. And I gave a you a straight facts. Did the Russian separatist advance against those blankets and first aid? The answer is NO?
> 
> Yavanovitch. All of that you posted against her are totally FALSE. You don’t have any proof or record of that... Getting Guilliani involved alone is way off. Maybe you have not watched the hearing. She even said.... She doesn’t know why Guilliani is bad mouthing her. Most or all of the witnesses despised Guilliani. Most or all of the GOPs grilling at the hearing admired her service and dedications. Except fuck up Trump.
> 
> If she wasn’t a Trump supporter for 3 years and doing a bad job they should/could have fired her a long time ago. Don’t you think? Not when they are getting her involved with Trump corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From a leftist source, the LA Times.
> 
> Obama approves $75 million in nonlethal aid to Ukraine
Click to expand...

Here is another one charwin can peruse, and then come back and deny again.  What do you bet?  Lol
US ships 300,000 MREs to Ukraine military


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also realize that this other guy, Holmes, claim on the call he overheard (haha) with Sondland and Trump goes against what Sondland said, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers. Everyone else is lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were not all anti-Trumpers - well at least until the fat ass tried this bribery scam..
> 
> What the fuck makes you morons think that only die hard Trump supporters should be believed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It all started with Trump when on July 25, he ask Zelensky for this little favor of investigating the Bidens.  The most shocking part of this is that Trump saw absolutely nothing wrong in asking a foreign goverment to investigate a candidate for president that he will most likely face in the next election.  If the Senate fails to convict Trump which is almost certain, the biggest celebration will not be in the White House but in Moscow.
Click to expand...

One thing wrong here, and that is that Joe Biden is guilty of a Quid-pro-quo, and was trying to shield his son from a prosecutor in Ukraine (where as he was given a job worth millions for nothing), in which caused Joe to be worried about just how close the prosecutor was getting. Trump had every right to investigate such corruption before sinking any more aid to the tunes of millions of taxpayer dollars to them, and to also use the tools that Ukraine would or could furnish in order to get to the bottom of it all.

If Biden and son wasn't up to their eyeballs in this bullcrap, then they would have had nothing to worry about in concerning Donald Trump or anyone else in that manner.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Sandy Shanks said:


> Sandy Shanks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today Trump refused to answer questions from reporters about the impeachment hearings, but he spoke for over 50 minutes on "Fox and Friends." In the interview he declared "I want a trial," referring to a Senate trial if the House passes Articles of Impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite a preponderance of evidence of Trump's deceit and abuse of power, it would be a mistake for the House to impeach Trump.
> 
> The ultimate purpose of impeachment is to remove a person from office. Passing an Articles of Impeachment and a Senate trial is enormously divisive. The ultimate result of an impeachment is that it would tear our country apart.
> 
> The ultimate goal of Democrats, in one form or another, is to remove Trump from office. Many observers feel that would not be accomplished if the House passed Articles of Impeachment.
> 
> Why? One reason is the Democrats would be doing exactly what Trump wanted them to do, or so he says. He wants a Senate trial. He thinks it is his only chance to win reelection because everything he has done has turned sour. His forlorn accomplishments would include a failed Middle East policy, the lunacy of freeing up Iran to resume her nuclear research, his retreat in Syria which enhanced Russian interests in the pivotal Middle East, and his months long trade war with China which resulted in higher prices and a stagnant Wall Street from Jan. 2018 through Oct. 2019. The stock market only now is beginning to recover because analysts think Trump's trade war is coming to an end.
> 
> Another reason is, Americans are not behind impeachment. For impeachment to be successful, it would require an overwhelming support of Americans, somewhere in the area of 85 to 95%. Then Republicans in the Senate would listen.
> 
> Which brings us to the third reason why impeachment will fail. Many Republicans think what Trump did in Ukraine was inappropriate, but not a reason to remove him from office. Many disagree, thinking that a Presidential request for foreign interference in our Presidential election does warrant removal from office. They would ask Republicans, is foreign interference in our elections now acceptable? Apparently it is for Republicans because they are not breaking ranks. As things stand right now, not one Republican would vote to remove Trump from office.
> 
> So, what is the point of impeaching Trump? The best chance Democrats have of removing Trump from office is to continue to question his honesty and competence. Trump is an extremely unpopular President. They should feed on that, and maybe they will win next November.
Click to expand...


They have no chance next November if this economy continues.  That's why the impeachment.  It's do or die for the commies.


----------



## Flopper

eagle1462010 said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> 
> 
> It means NOTHING THAT EVERY WITNESS HAD SECOND, THIRD OR 4TH HAND INFO....YOU RAVING LUNATIC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vindman was listening in on the call, because he speaks Ukrainian language.
> Vindman is an ethnic Ukrainian and purple heart from Iraq.
> 
> Sondland is a participant in the bribery plot.
> A participant is the best sort of witness, because they actual participated.
> 
> Taylor however, was a diplomat for Ukraine, and testifies as to what his co-workers / underlings witnessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vindman LIES!..... is a narcissist and presumes HE can make foreign policy! A modern day BENEDICT  ARNOLD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bribing using taxpayer money for personal gain is not "foreign policy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bribery needs evidence to prove it happened..........You don't have that now.......perhaps you'll find it before Trump gets out in 2024 after you lose 2 more Scotus picks.........
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

It needs evidence but not the kind evidence admissible in federal court because there is no federal law against bribing an offical of a foreign country. 

The definition of bribery is money or favor given or promised in order to influence the judgment or conduct of a person in a position of trust.  Bribery is certainly a good description of Trump's action but I doubt it will be listed as an article in his Impeachment because it does not meet the requirement of the federal bribery law.  However, no violation of the law is required for an article of impeachment but politically it would be a poor choice.


----------



## candycorn

Quid pro quo...confirmed 

I doubt anyone is surprised.  Trump is garbage.

I also doubt his supporters care.  Many of them act like garbage.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Sandy Shanks said:


> Today Trump refused to answer questions from reporters about the impeachment hearings, but he spoke for over 50 minutes on "Fox and Friends." In the interview he declared "I want a trial," referring to a Senate trial if the House passes Articles of Impeachment.
> ...
> He then provided a list of witnesses in his Senate trial. The list included the whistleblower, Adam Schiff, Hunter Biden, and Joe Biden.
> 
> Conspicuous by their absence are witnesses close to Trump and close to the issues surrounding Ukraine and the July 25 phone call. Absent are Mick Mulvaney, director of the OMB, the agency that withheld the military aid to Ukraine. Also, SecState Mike Pompeo is missing, and he was the boss of many of the witnesses who appeared in the hearings. Absent also is John Bolton, the fired NSA and the person most knowledgeable of the events surrounding the July 25 phone call. Also missing is Rudy Giuliani, Trump's personal lawyer who played a key role in the Ukrainian controversy.
> 
> If Trump is innocent like he says he is, and the call was "perfect" then, hypothetically, these witnesses could tell their story and prove Trump was, indeed, innocent.
> 
> However, Trump does not want these people to appear at his Senate trial. Why? They have first hand knowledge of Trump's wants and desires *... *and the motivation.
> 
> That's why.



No, it's a smart legal move to prevent the underhanded Democrats from setting up a perjury trap, which is the only reason they want them there. 

Like I said earlier, write to Schiff Face and ask him to make Trump an offer:  Any two of those people he wants, in exchange for the rat and his or her informant.  Watch how fast the room empties.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Flopper said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means NOTHING THAT EVERY WITNESS HAD SECOND, THIRD OR 4TH HAND INFO....YOU RAVING LUNATIC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vindman was listening in on the call, because he speaks Ukrainian language.
> Vindman is an ethnic Ukrainian and purple heart from Iraq.
> 
> Sondland is a participant in the bribery plot.
> A participant is the best sort of witness, because they actual participated.
> 
> Taylor however, was a diplomat for Ukraine, and testifies as to what his co-workers / underlings witnessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vindman LIES!..... is a narcissist and presumes HE can make foreign policy! A modern day BENEDICT  ARNOLD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bribing using taxpayer money for personal gain is not "foreign policy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bribery needs evidence to prove it happened..........You don't have that now.......perhaps you'll find it before Trump gets out in 2024 after you lose 2 more Scotus picks.........
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It needs evidence but not the kind evidence admissible in federal court because there is no federal law against bribing an offical of a foreign country.
> 
> The definition of bribery is money or favor given or promised in order to influence the judgment or conduct of a person in a position of trust.  Bribery is certainly a good description of Trump's action but I doubt it will be listed as an article in his Impeachment because it does not meet the requirement of the federal bribery law.  However, no violation of the law is required for an article of impeachment but politically it would be a poor choice.
Click to expand...


Which is why the senate will never convict him or attempt to remove him from office.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who is his political enemy IN NEARLY A YEAR from now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should ask your boi why is he afraid and after Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Ukraine is corrupt and so is Biden.  With no experience, Hunter got a multi-million dollar job with a corrupt company in a corrupt country.  But as far as the left is concerned, nothing to see here folks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don’t have any evidence that Biden was corrupt.
> But we have a very very clear evidence that Trump is very corrupt. That’s a fact jack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This planet has 7.5 billion people on it.  Do you mean to tell me there is nothing corrupt about a VP's son getting the job when he was the least qualified out of all these people?  Not only that, but the highest paid member on the board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking about corrupt. Why don’t you start with your Boi Trump?
> 
> The only idiots that keeps talking about Biden and his son committed corruption are Trump supporters. Nobody else.
> 
> As far as unqualified. Trump is inept and most unqualified president. The whole world knows that.
Click to expand...


The requirements to be a US President are written within the US Constitution, and Trump meets those requirements.  You don't have to be an establishment person to get to be President.  

A two year 45 million dollar investigation that turned up nothing in regards to why it was started began over a joke Trump made about getting Hillary's emails.  But a drug addict, kicked out of the military, in and out of rehabs three times, gets a job for 83,000 a year, and nobody is supposed to care.


----------



## Picaro

Now that the 'Impeachment' scam is completely dead and there is now no way they can vote for it, what is the next propaganda campaign going to be?


----------



## Sun Devil 92

When he can't get Trump, Adam Schitt will try to impeach Ivanka.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Your people started these corruptions. Trump is the most corrupted disgusting dishonest POTUS. Trump is not a good person.
> 
> If your boi was smart enough to make an illegal move. The whole country would not be in this predicament. The Trump team are so inept and stupid they could have done this very easily without all the other people involved.
> 
> But Nah! It has to be a grandeur.
> 
> Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple.
> 
> Trump asked a favor from a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is very clear example of a corrupted POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HIs so-called political rival got his drug addicted son a job paying 80K a month in an industry he had no experience in, in a country he had no business in; didn't even know a word of their language. And you want to label who is corrupt?
> 
> None of what you and the other commies claim can be proven.  Unless you can testify and show how Democrats are able to read minds, then you have no legitimate case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We went these over before.
> Hunter got the high paying job with no experience. So?
> 
> Trump asking a favor to a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is not acceptable no matter how much you twist it. Trump is a piece of shit.
> 
> How is Kushner running around with out diplomatic experience? Don’t tell me he is doing it for free.
> 
> How is Guilliani a private citizen running around like a diplomat? Spreading corrupted propaganda. Don’t tell me he is doing it for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF does that have to do with it?  Trump can hire anybody he wants.
> 
> View attachment 291181
> 
> This is not about Joe hiring somebody.  It's about getting favors from a foreign corrupt company.  Favors are not granted out of kindness.  People expect something in return.  An email was discovered through the FOIA that showed one from Burisma, dropping Hunters name to curry favor from the State Department.
> 
> Impeachment is not for what you or others find acceptable or not.  Impeachment is for high crimes and misdemeanors, none of which Donald is part of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking about hypocrite.
> You mentioned Hunter unqualified and highly paid. I gave you an exact example of the same situations. You are full of cow dung.
> 
> I deal with hundreds of suppliers and vendors. So when I ask one of them to hire one of my nephews. That is a favor. Is that bad?
> 
> Biden ask Burisma to hire his son. Where did Biden violate any rules?
Click to expand...


We don't know because it''s never been investigated.  That's why Trump asked Zelensky to "look into it" as a favor.  And if there is something that shows corruption, then Trump could have the IG look at that.  

No, it's not bad if you ask a vendor to hire your nephew.  But then again, you have no power to return the favor.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you charge Trump with crimes no one saw?
> 
> Bribery? Nope
> 
> Quid Pro Quo? Nope
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being legally charged with any crimes.  He's being impeached.  Articles of impeachment can include climes but most articles are not federal crimes.  The most common articles are violation of oath of office, misuse of executive power, conduct unbecoming the office, and lying to congress.
> 
> Impeachment is a political process used to remove a president just as election is a political process for selecting a president.  What this means is that all laws and regulation involving evidence and criminal court procedures do apply.  The entire process is regulated by House and Senate rules and the constitution.
> 
> For example, the legal concept of hearsay applies in trials and related proceedings in court. It doesn’t apply and doesn’t make sense in the congressional impeachment inquiry, nor in any potential impeachment trial in the Senate.
> 
> Congress is not a court, and no rules of evidence apply to its activities, including impeachment. This is not a technical distinction: It’s a foundation part of the constitutional structure.
> 
> Why hearsay isn't a problem for Congress in impeachment hearings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Super. Then let's stretch the limits of the Constitution and the definition of 'hearsay' so that the minority Party will always just Impeach every sitting President from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearsay evidence is admissible in impeachment hearing, grand juries, probate hearing, parole hearings, etc where there is no cross examination.  The reason hearsay evidence is not admissible is that it is generally less reliable and it becomes impossible to cross examine a witness who gives hearsay evidence because the witness can not answer questions about evidence.
> 
> Congress is not a court. It’s a legislative body, and it’s not bound by the centuries of common law that built up around the admissibility of hearsay evidence.  It will be interesting to see what hearsay evidence will be allowed in the a senate trial since rules of evidence and procedures are government by senate rules that are mostly based on precedent.
> 
> However, all this makes little difference since the Senate will vote along party lines as will the House which makes evidence irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if you support that, don't be crying when what comes around goes around.  If the commies are able to get away with this, don't expect the Republicans for forgive and forget.  Like the filibuster rule with judicial nominations, it will come back to haunt the Democrats, trust me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true partisan.  Of course republicans will seek retaliation against the next republican president just as democrats will seek retaliation. That's American politics today. The unstated goal of every political party is a one party state which just happens to be the goal of the communist party.
Click to expand...


Well......the communist and Democrat party.  That's why the Democrats became the anti-white party.  

It's one thing for people in parties to try and change leadership.  That's understandable.  But this idiocy would make our founders turn over in their graves.  They want to impeach a President over what "they think" he had in mind when he took certain actions, and brought witnesses who also "thought" what Trump had in mind. 

The entire impeachment is about suppositions, interpretations, and assumptions, but no real facts.  Nixon was a fact; hard core evidence.  Clinton was a fact; DNA evidence and court testimony.  There are no facts here, and certainly no impeachable offenses.


----------



## edward37

Sandy Shanks said:


> Sandy Shanks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today Trump refused to answer questions from reporters about the impeachment hearings, but he spoke for over 50 minutes on "Fox and Friends." In the interview he declared "I want a trial," referring to a Senate trial if the House passes Articles of Impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite a preponderance of evidence of Trump's deceit and abuse of power, it would be a mistake for the House to impeach Trump.
> 
> The ultimate purpose of impeachment is to remove a person from office. Passing an Articles of Impeachment and a Senate trial is enormously divisive. The ultimate result of an impeachment is that it would tear our country apart.
> 
> The ultimate goal of Democrats, in one form or another, is to remove Trump from office. Many observers feel that would not be accomplished if the House passed Articles of Impeachment.
> 
> Why? One reason is the Democrats would be doing exactly what Trump wanted them to do, or so he says. He wants a Senate trial. He thinks it is his only chance to win reelection because everything he has done has turned sour. His forlorn accomplishments would include a failed Middle East policy, the lunacy of freeing up Iran to resume her nuclear research, his retreat in Syria which enhanced Russian interests in the pivotal Middle East, and his months long trade war with China which resulted in higher prices and a stagnant Wall Street from Jan. 2018 through Oct. 2019. The stock market only now is beginning to recover because analysts think Trump's trade war is coming to an end.
> 
> Another reason is, Americans are not behind impeachment. For impeachment to be successful, it would require an overwhelming support of Americans, somewhere in the area of 85 to 95%. Then Republicans in the Senate would listen.
> 
> Which brings us to the third reason why impeachment will fail. Many Republicans think what Trump did in Ukraine was inappropriate, but not a reason to remove him from office. Many disagree, thinking that a Presidential request for foreign interference in our Presidential election does warrant removal from office. They would ask Republicans, is foreign interference in our elections now acceptable? Apparently it is for Republicans because they are not breaking ranks. As things stand right now, not one Republican would vote to remove Trump from office.
> 
> So, what is the point of impeaching Trump? The best chance Democrats have of removing Trump from office is to continue to question his honesty and competence. Trump is an extremely unpopular President. They should feed on that, and maybe they will win next November.
Click to expand...

You don't think that putting all Trumps shit on the table for all to see  would hurt him in 2020 election ?  Know repubs in the senate would cut off their right arms before voting against their god but real Americans might just vote against the scum who support Trump


----------



## edward37

Think we already  get a hint how Americans feel in KY Va  La.  states Trump won by 20,30%


----------



## Sun Devil 92

edward37 said:


> Sandy Shanks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Shanks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today Trump refused to answer questions from reporters about the impeachment hearings, but he spoke for over 50 minutes on "Fox and Friends." In the interview he declared "I want a trial," referring to a Senate trial if the House passes Articles of Impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite a preponderance of evidence of Trump's deceit and abuse of power, it would be a mistake for the House to impeach Trump.
> 
> The ultimate purpose of impeachment is to remove a person from office. Passing an Articles of Impeachment and a Senate trial is enormously divisive. The ultimate result of an impeachment is that it would tear our country apart.
> 
> The ultimate goal of Democrats, in one form or another, is to remove Trump from office. Many observers feel that would not be accomplished if the House passed Articles of Impeachment.
> 
> Why? One reason is the Democrats would be doing exactly what Trump wanted them to do, or so he says. He wants a Senate trial. He thinks it is his only chance to win reelection because everything he has done has turned sour. His forlorn accomplishments would include a failed Middle East policy, the lunacy of freeing up Iran to resume her nuclear research, his retreat in Syria which enhanced Russian interests in the pivotal Middle East, and his months long trade war with China which resulted in higher prices and a stagnant Wall Street from Jan. 2018 through Oct. 2019. The stock market only now is beginning to recover because analysts think Trump's trade war is coming to an end.
> 
> Another reason is, Americans are not behind impeachment. For impeachment to be successful, it would require an overwhelming support of Americans, somewhere in the area of 85 to 95%. Then Republicans in the Senate would listen.
> 
> Which brings us to the third reason why impeachment will fail. Many Republicans think what Trump did in Ukraine was inappropriate, but not a reason to remove him from office. Many disagree, thinking that a Presidential request for foreign interference in our Presidential election does warrant removal from office. They would ask Republicans, is foreign interference in our elections now acceptable? Apparently it is for Republicans because they are not breaking ranks. As things stand right now, not one Republican would vote to remove Trump from office.
> 
> So, what is the point of impeaching Trump? The best chance Democrats have of removing Trump from office is to continue to question his honesty and competence. Trump is an extremely unpopular President. They should feed on that, and maybe they will win next November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't think that putting all Trumps shit on the table for all to see  would hurt him in 2020 election ?  Know repubs in the senate would cut off their right arms before voting against their god but real Americans might just vote against the scum who support Trump
Click to expand...


They might....

And they might also vote against the morons who ran this fucking circus.


----------



## RealDave

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also realize that this other guy, Holmes, claim on the call he overheard (haha) with Sondland and Trump goes against what Sondland said, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers. Everyone else is lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were not all anti-Trumpers - well at least until the fat ass tried this bribery scam..
> 
> What the fuck makes you morons think that only die hard Trump supporters should be believed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It all started with Trump when on July 25, he ask Zelensky for this little favor of investigating the Bidens.  The most shocking part of this is that Trump saw absolutely nothing wrong in asking a foreign goverment to investigate a candidate for president that he will most likely face in the next election.  If the Senate fails to convict Trump which is almost certain, the biggest celebration will not be in the White House but in Moscow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing wrong here, and that is that Joe Biden is guilty of a Quid-pro-quo, and was trying to shield his son from a prosecutor in Ukraine (where as he was given a job worth millions for nothing), in which caused Joe to be worried about just how close the prosecutor was getting. Trump had every right to investigate such corruption before sinking any more aid to the tunes of millions of taxpayer dollars to them, and to also use the tools that Ukraine would or could furnish in order to get to the bottom of it all.
> 
> If Biden and son wasn't up to their eyeballs in this bullcrap, then they would have had nothing to worry about in concerning Donald Trump or anyone else in that manner.
Click to expand...

  Jesus fuck you people are dense.

1)  What Joe Biden did or did not do does not change what Trump did

2)  That Prosecutor's investigation into Hunter Biden's company had been dormant with no action.

3)  Hunter Biden was never under investigation

4)  Other countries also wanted that prosecutor fired

5)  Trump was not worried about corruption or he would not have limited his demand to Biden.  Biden was gone how would any thing Biden did effect current events in the Ukraine?

6)  Trump advisors had told him there was nothing to the Biden thing

7)  Trump wanted an announcement into the Biden investigation.

Any fucking idiot knows you are full of shit.  Everyone but those with their heads up Trump's ass.  He is guilty as shit.  Try being an American instead of a Trumpette.

7)


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## edward37

Sun Devil 92 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Shanks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Shanks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today Trump refused to answer questions from reporters about the impeachment hearings, but he spoke for over 50 minutes on "Fox and Friends." In the interview he declared "I want a trial," referring to a Senate trial if the House passes Articles of Impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite a preponderance of evidence of Trump's deceit and abuse of power, it would be a mistake for the House to impeach Trump.
> 
> The ultimate purpose of impeachment is to remove a person from office. Passing an Articles of Impeachment and a Senate trial is enormously divisive. The ultimate result of an impeachment is that it would tear our country apart.
> 
> The ultimate goal of Democrats, in one form or another, is to remove Trump from office. Many observers feel that would not be accomplished if the House passed Articles of Impeachment.
> 
> Why? One reason is the Democrats would be doing exactly what Trump wanted them to do, or so he says. He wants a Senate trial. He thinks it is his only chance to win reelection because everything he has done has turned sour. His forlorn accomplishments would include a failed Middle East policy, the lunacy of freeing up Iran to resume her nuclear research, his retreat in Syria which enhanced Russian interests in the pivotal Middle East, and his months long trade war with China which resulted in higher prices and a stagnant Wall Street from Jan. 2018 through Oct. 2019. The stock market only now is beginning to recover because analysts think Trump's trade war is coming to an end.
> 
> Another reason is, Americans are not behind impeachment. For impeachment to be successful, it would require an overwhelming support of Americans, somewhere in the area of 85 to 95%. Then Republicans in the Senate would listen.
> 
> Which brings us to the third reason why impeachment will fail. Many Republicans think what Trump did in Ukraine was inappropriate, but not a reason to remove him from office. Many disagree, thinking that a Presidential request for foreign interference in our Presidential election does warrant removal from office. They would ask Republicans, is foreign interference in our elections now acceptable? Apparently it is for Republicans because they are not breaking ranks. As things stand right now, not one Republican would vote to remove Trump from office.
> 
> So, what is the point of impeaching Trump? The best chance Democrats have of removing Trump from office is to continue to question his honesty and competence. Trump is an extremely unpopular President. They should feed on that, and maybe they will win next November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't think that putting all Trumps shit on the table for all to see  would hurt him in 2020 election ?  Know repubs in the senate would cut off their right arms before voting against their god but real Americans might just vote against the scum who support Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They might....
> 
> And they might also vote against the morons who ran this fucking circus.
Click to expand...

You can't root out corruption without  pissing off those who are  corrupters


----------



## Sun Devil 92

edward37 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Shanks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Shanks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today Trump refused to answer questions from reporters about the impeachment hearings, but he spoke for over 50 minutes on "Fox and Friends." In the interview he declared "I want a trial," referring to a Senate trial if the House passes Articles of Impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite a preponderance of evidence of Trump's deceit and abuse of power, it would be a mistake for the House to impeach Trump.
> 
> The ultimate purpose of impeachment is to remove a person from office. Passing an Articles of Impeachment and a Senate trial is enormously divisive. The ultimate result of an impeachment is that it would tear our country apart.
> 
> The ultimate goal of Democrats, in one form or another, is to remove Trump from office. Many observers feel that would not be accomplished if the House passed Articles of Impeachment.
> 
> Why? One reason is the Democrats would be doing exactly what Trump wanted them to do, or so he says. He wants a Senate trial. He thinks it is his only chance to win reelection because everything he has done has turned sour. His forlorn accomplishments would include a failed Middle East policy, the lunacy of freeing up Iran to resume her nuclear research, his retreat in Syria which enhanced Russian interests in the pivotal Middle East, and his months long trade war with China which resulted in higher prices and a stagnant Wall Street from Jan. 2018 through Oct. 2019. The stock market only now is beginning to recover because analysts think Trump's trade war is coming to an end.
> 
> Another reason is, Americans are not behind impeachment. For impeachment to be successful, it would require an overwhelming support of Americans, somewhere in the area of 85 to 95%. Then Republicans in the Senate would listen.
> 
> Which brings us to the third reason why impeachment will fail. Many Republicans think what Trump did in Ukraine was inappropriate, but not a reason to remove him from office. Many disagree, thinking that a Presidential request for foreign interference in our Presidential election does warrant removal from office. They would ask Republicans, is foreign interference in our elections now acceptable? Apparently it is for Republicans because they are not breaking ranks. As things stand right now, not one Republican would vote to remove Trump from office.
> 
> So, what is the point of impeaching Trump? The best chance Democrats have of removing Trump from office is to continue to question his honesty and competence. Trump is an extremely unpopular President. They should feed on that, and maybe they will win next November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't think that putting all Trumps shit on the table for all to see  would hurt him in 2020 election ?  Know repubs in the senate would cut off their right arms before voting against their god but real Americans might just vote against the scum who support Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They might....
> 
> And they might also vote against the morons who ran this fucking circus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't root out corruption without  pissing off those who are  corrupters
Click to expand...


Which is why we putting up with this bullshit impeachment hearing.


----------



## edward37

Gotta lmao  reading all the ah posts that believe their republican scum that Ukraine involved in hacking our election


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being legally charged with any crimes.  He's being impeached.  Articles of impeachment can include climes but most articles are not federal crimes.  The most common articles are violation of oath of office, misuse of executive power, conduct unbecoming the office, and lying to congress.
> 
> Impeachment is a political process used to remove a president just as election is a political process for selecting a president.  What this means is that all laws and regulation involving evidence and criminal court procedures do apply.  The entire process is regulated by House and Senate rules and the constitution.
> 
> For example, the legal concept of hearsay applies in trials and related proceedings in court. It doesn’t apply and doesn’t make sense in the congressional impeachment inquiry, nor in any potential impeachment trial in the Senate.
> 
> Congress is not a court, and no rules of evidence apply to its activities, including impeachment. This is not a technical distinction: It’s a foundation part of the constitutional structure.
> 
> Why hearsay isn't a problem for Congress in impeachment hearings
> 
> 
> 
> Super. Then let's stretch the limits of the Constitution and the definition of 'hearsay' so that the minority Party will always just Impeach every sitting President from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearsay evidence is admissible in impeachment hearing, grand juries, probate hearing, parole hearings, etc where there is no cross examination.  The reason hearsay evidence is not admissible is that it is generally less reliable and it becomes impossible to cross examine a witness who gives hearsay evidence because the witness can not answer questions about evidence.
> 
> Congress is not a court. It’s a legislative body, and it’s not bound by the centuries of common law that built up around the admissibility of hearsay evidence.  It will be interesting to see what hearsay evidence will be allowed in the a senate trial since rules of evidence and procedures are government by senate rules that are mostly based on precedent.
> 
> However, all this makes little difference since the Senate will vote along party lines as will the House which makes evidence irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if you support that, don't be crying when what comes around goes around.  If the commies are able to get away with this, don't expect the Republicans for forgive and forget.  Like the filibuster rule with judicial nominations, it will come back to haunt the Democrats, trust me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true partisan.  Of course republicans will seek retaliation against the next republican president just as democrats will seek retaliation. That's American politics today. The unstated goal of every political party is a one party state which just happens to be the goal of the communist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well......the communist and Democrat party.  That's why the Democrats became the anti-white party.
> 
> It's one thing for people in parties to try and change leadership.  That's understandable.  But this idiocy would make our founders turn over in their graves.  They want to impeach a President over what "they think" he had in mind when he took certain actions, and brought witnesses who also "thought" what Trump had in mind.
> 
> The entire impeachment is about suppositions, interpretations, and assumptions, but no real facts.  Nixon was a fact; hard core evidence.  Clinton was a fact; DNA evidence and court testimony.  There are no facts here, and certainly no impeachable offenses.
Click to expand...

 I have news.  Not being a racist fuck is not being anti-white.


----------



## edward37

Sun Devil 92 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Shanks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Shanks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today Trump refused to answer questions from reporters about the impeachment hearings, but he spoke for over 50 minutes on "Fox and Friends." In the interview he declared "I want a trial," referring to a Senate trial if the House passes Articles of Impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite a preponderance of evidence of Trump's deceit and abuse of power, it would be a mistake for the House to impeach Trump.
> 
> The ultimate purpose of impeachment is to remove a person from office. Passing an Articles of Impeachment and a Senate trial is enormously divisive. The ultimate result of an impeachment is that it would tear our country apart.
> 
> The ultimate goal of Democrats, in one form or another, is to remove Trump from office. Many observers feel that would not be accomplished if the House passed Articles of Impeachment.
> 
> Why? One reason is the Democrats would be doing exactly what Trump wanted them to do, or so he says. He wants a Senate trial. He thinks it is his only chance to win reelection because everything he has done has turned sour. His forlorn accomplishments would include a failed Middle East policy, the lunacy of freeing up Iran to resume her nuclear research, his retreat in Syria which enhanced Russian interests in the pivotal Middle East, and his months long trade war with China which resulted in higher prices and a stagnant Wall Street from Jan. 2018 through Oct. 2019. The stock market only now is beginning to recover because analysts think Trump's trade war is coming to an end.
> 
> Another reason is, Americans are not behind impeachment. For impeachment to be successful, it would require an overwhelming support of Americans, somewhere in the area of 85 to 95%. Then Republicans in the Senate would listen.
> 
> Which brings us to the third reason why impeachment will fail. Many Republicans think what Trump did in Ukraine was inappropriate, but not a reason to remove him from office. Many disagree, thinking that a Presidential request for foreign interference in our Presidential election does warrant removal from office. They would ask Republicans, is foreign interference in our elections now acceptable? Apparently it is for Republicans because they are not breaking ranks. As things stand right now, not one Republican would vote to remove Trump from office.
> 
> So, what is the point of impeaching Trump? The best chance Democrats have of removing Trump from office is to continue to question his honesty and competence. Trump is an extremely unpopular President. They should feed on that, and maybe they will win next November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't think that putting all Trumps shit on the table for all to see  would hurt him in 2020 election ?  Know repubs in the senate would cut off their right arms before voting against their god but real Americans might just vote against the scum who support Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They might....
> 
> And they might also vote against the morons who ran this fucking circus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't root out corruption without  pissing off those who are  corrupters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why we putting up with this bullshit impeachment hearing.
Click to expand...

You another nitwit believing Ukraine involved in our election ?


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being legally charged with any crimes.  He's being impeached.  Articles of impeachment can include climes but most articles are not federal crimes.  The most common articles are violation of oath of office, misuse of executive power, conduct unbecoming the office, and lying to congress.
> 
> Impeachment is a political process used to remove a president just as election is a political process for selecting a president.  What this means is that all laws and regulation involving evidence and criminal court procedures do apply.  The entire process is regulated by House and Senate rules and the constitution.
> 
> For example, the legal concept of hearsay applies in trials and related proceedings in court. It doesn’t apply and doesn’t make sense in the congressional impeachment inquiry, nor in any potential impeachment trial in the Senate.
> 
> Congress is not a court, and no rules of evidence apply to its activities, including impeachment. This is not a technical distinction: It’s a foundation part of the constitutional structure.
> 
> Why hearsay isn't a problem for Congress in impeachment hearings
> 
> 
> 
> Super. Then let's stretch the limits of the Constitution and the definition of 'hearsay' so that the minority Party will always just Impeach every sitting President from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearsay evidence is admissible in impeachment hearing, grand juries, probate hearing, parole hearings, etc where there is no cross examination.  The reason hearsay evidence is not admissible is that it is generally less reliable and it becomes impossible to cross examine a witness who gives hearsay evidence because the witness can not answer questions about evidence.
> 
> Congress is not a court. It’s a legislative body, and it’s not bound by the centuries of common law that built up around the admissibility of hearsay evidence.  It will be interesting to see what hearsay evidence will be allowed in the a senate trial since rules of evidence and procedures are government by senate rules that are mostly based on precedent.
> 
> However, all this makes little difference since the Senate will vote along party lines as will the House which makes evidence irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if you support that, don't be crying when what comes around goes around.  If the commies are able to get away with this, don't expect the Republicans for forgive and forget.  Like the filibuster rule with judicial nominations, it will come back to haunt the Democrats, trust me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true partisan.  Of course republicans will seek retaliation against the next republican president just as democrats will seek retaliation. That's American politics today. The unstated goal of every political party is a one party state which just happens to be the goal of the communist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well......the communist and Democrat party.  That's why the Democrats became the anti-white party.
> 
> It's one thing for people in parties to try and change leadership.  That's understandable.  But this idiocy would make our founders turn over in their graves.  They want to impeach a President over what "they think" he had in mind when he took certain actions, and brought witnesses who also "thought" what Trump had in mind.
> 
> The entire impeachment is about suppositions, interpretations, and assumptions, but no real facts.  Nixon was a fact; hard core evidence.  Clinton was a fact; DNA evidence and court testimony.  There are no facts here, and certainly no impeachable offenses.
Click to expand...

 He knew exactly what he was doing.  Fuck Trump & fuck you anti-American assfucks lying to protect him.


----------



## eagle1462010

edward37 said:


> Gotta lmao  reading all the ah posts that believe their republican scum that Ukraine involved in hacking our election


They did........in favor of Hillary............Rigged election...........attacks by Gov't agencies..........they screwed Bernie over.............and she still lost............


----------



## edward37

eagle1462010 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta lmao  reading all the ah posts that believe their republican scum that Ukraine involved in hacking our election
> 
> 
> 
> They did........in favor of Hillary............Rigged election...........attacks by Gov't agencies..........they screwed Bernie over.............and she still lost............
Click to expand...

Eagle You're killing me  You can't be stupid enough to believe that crap coming from trumps mouth


----------



## eagle1462010

intermission.....


----------



## eagle1462010

edward37 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta lmao  reading all the ah posts that believe their republican scum that Ukraine involved in hacking our election
> 
> 
> 
> They did........in favor of Hillary............Rigged election...........attacks by Gov't agencies..........they screwed Bernie over.............and she still lost............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eagle You're killing me  You can't be stupid enough to believe that crap coming from trumps mouth
Click to expand...

You mean the Super Delegates that fucked over Bernie.............don't exist.

OMFG>........WOW


----------



## BluesLegend

RealDave said:


> He knew exactly what he was doing.  Fuck Trump & fuck you anti-American assfucks lying to protect him.



58% of independent voters disagree with you snowflake and disagree with impeaching President Trump. You leftist idiots screwed yourselves.


----------



## eagle1462010

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Super. Then let's stretch the limits of the Constitution and the definition of 'hearsay' so that the minority Party will always just Impeach every sitting President from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay evidence is admissible in impeachment hearing, grand juries, probate hearing, parole hearings, etc where there is no cross examination.  The reason hearsay evidence is not admissible is that it is generally less reliable and it becomes impossible to cross examine a witness who gives hearsay evidence because the witness can not answer questions about evidence.
> 
> Congress is not a court. It’s a legislative body, and it’s not bound by the centuries of common law that built up around the admissibility of hearsay evidence.  It will be interesting to see what hearsay evidence will be allowed in the a senate trial since rules of evidence and procedures are government by senate rules that are mostly based on precedent.
> 
> However, all this makes little difference since the Senate will vote along party lines as will the House which makes evidence irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if you support that, don't be crying when what comes around goes around.  If the commies are able to get away with this, don't expect the Republicans for forgive and forget.  Like the filibuster rule with judicial nominations, it will come back to haunt the Democrats, trust me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true partisan.  Of course republicans will seek retaliation against the next republican president just as democrats will seek retaliation. That's American politics today. The unstated goal of every political party is a one party state which just happens to be the goal of the communist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well......the communist and Democrat party.  That's why the Democrats became the anti-white party.
> 
> It's one thing for people in parties to try and change leadership.  That's understandable.  But this idiocy would make our founders turn over in their graves.  They want to impeach a President over what "they think" he had in mind when he took certain actions, and brought witnesses who also "thought" what Trump had in mind.
> 
> The entire impeachment is about suppositions, interpretations, and assumptions, but no real facts.  Nixon was a fact; hard core evidence.  Clinton was a fact; DNA evidence and court testimony.  There are no facts here, and certainly no impeachable offenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He knew exactly what he was doing.  Fuck Trump & fuck you anti-American assfucks lying to protect him.
Click to expand...


----------



## MarathonMike

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Super. Then let's stretch the limits of the Constitution and the definition of 'hearsay' so that the minority Party will always just Impeach every sitting President from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay evidence is admissible in impeachment hearing, grand juries, probate hearing, parole hearings, etc where there is no cross examination.  The reason hearsay evidence is not admissible is that it is generally less reliable and it becomes impossible to cross examine a witness who gives hearsay evidence because the witness can not answer questions about evidence.
> 
> Congress is not a court. It’s a legislative body, and it’s not bound by the centuries of common law that built up around the admissibility of hearsay evidence.  It will be interesting to see what hearsay evidence will be allowed in the a senate trial since rules of evidence and procedures are government by senate rules that are mostly based on precedent.
> 
> However, all this makes little difference since the Senate will vote along party lines as will the House which makes evidence irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if you support that, don't be crying when what comes around goes around.  If the commies are able to get away with this, don't expect the Republicans for forgive and forget.  Like the filibuster rule with judicial nominations, it will come back to haunt the Democrats, trust me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true partisan.  Of course republicans will seek retaliation against the next republican president just as democrats will seek retaliation. That's American politics today. The unstated goal of every political party is a one party state which just happens to be the goal of the communist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well......the communist and Democrat party.  That's why the Democrats became the anti-white party.
> 
> It's one thing for people in parties to try and change leadership.  That's understandable.  But this idiocy would make our founders turn over in their graves.  They want to impeach a President over what "they think" he had in mind when he took certain actions, and brought witnesses who also "thought" what Trump had in mind.
> 
> The entire impeachment is about suppositions, interpretations, and assumptions, but no real facts.  Nixon was a fact; hard core evidence.  Clinton was a fact; DNA evidence and court testimony.  There are no facts here, and certainly no impeachable offenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He knew exactly what he was doing.  Fuck Trump & fuck you anti-American assfucks lying to protect him.
Click to expand...

Whoa three F-bombs in one sentence! You must really be upset about how you were duped again by your Democratic Leaders.


----------



## dudmuck

eagle1462010 said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> 
> 
> It means NOTHING THAT EVERY WITNESS HAD SECOND, THIRD OR 4TH HAND INFO....YOU RAVING LUNATIC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vindman was listening in on the call, because he speaks Ukrainian language.
> Vindman is an ethnic Ukrainian and purple heart from Iraq.
> 
> Sondland is a participant in the bribery plot.
> A participant is the best sort of witness, because they actual participated.
> 
> Taylor however, was a diplomat for Ukraine, and testifies as to what his co-workers / underlings witnessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vindman LIES!..... is a narcissist and presumes HE can make foreign policy! A modern day BENEDICT  ARNOLD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bribing using taxpayer money for personal gain is not "foreign policy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bribery needs evidence to prove it happened..........You don't have that now.......perhaps you'll find it before Trump gets out in 2024 after you lose 2 more Scotus picks.........
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

definition of bribery: money or favor given or promised in order to influence the judgment or conduct of a person in a position of trust

The Bad Arguments That Trump Didn’t Commit Bribery:
_“the extent to which the parties went to conceal their bribes is powerful evidence of their corrupt intent.”

 If indeed, as the evidence now suggests, Trump was pursuing his personal interests in seeking a Ukrainian investigation of his political opponents, rather than the interests of the United States, then he committed the kind of bribery that the Founders made impeachable.
_
ex federal prosecutor says this is a vintage mob operation.


----------



## MarathonMike

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you charge Trump with crimes no one saw?
> 
> Bribery? Nope
> 
> Quid Pro Quo? Nope
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being legally charged with any crimes.  He's being impeached.  Articles of impeachment can include climes but most articles are not federal crimes.  The most common articles are violation of oath of office, misuse of executive power, conduct unbecoming the office, and lying to congress.
> 
> Impeachment is a political process used to remove a president just as election is a political process for selecting a president.  What this means is that all laws and regulation involving evidence and criminal court procedures do apply.  The entire process is regulated by House and Senate rules and the constitution.
> 
> For example, the legal concept of hearsay applies in trials and related proceedings in court. It doesn’t apply and doesn’t make sense in the congressional impeachment inquiry, nor in any potential impeachment trial in the Senate.
> 
> Congress is not a court, and no rules of evidence apply to its activities, including impeachment. This is not a technical distinction: It’s a foundation part of the constitutional structure.
> 
> Why hearsay isn't a problem for Congress in impeachment hearings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Super. Then let's stretch the limits of the Constitution and the definition of 'hearsay' so that the minority Party will always just Impeach every sitting President from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearsay evidence is admissible in impeachment hearing, grand juries, probate hearing, parole hearings, etc where there is no cross examination.  The reason hearsay evidence is not admissible is that it is generally less reliable and it becomes impossible to cross examine a witness who gives hearsay evidence because the witness can not answer questions about evidence.
> 
> Congress is not a court. It’s a legislative body, and it’s not bound by the centuries of common law that built up around the admissibility of hearsay evidence.  It will be interesting to see what hearsay evidence will be allowed in the a senate trial since rules of evidence and procedures are government by senate rules that are mostly based on precedent.
> 
> However, all this makes little difference since the Senate will vote along party lines as will the House which makes evidence irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if you support that, don't be crying when what comes around goes around.  If the commies are able to get away with this, don't expect the Republicans for forgive and forget.  Like the filibuster rule with judicial nominations, it will come back to haunt the Democrats, trust me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true partisan.  Of course republicans will seek retaliation against the next republican president just as democrats will seek retaliation. That's American politics today. The unstated goal of every political party is a one party state which just happens to be the goal of the communist party.
Click to expand...

It is only the Democrats who want to abolish the Electoral College and open the borders for the CLEAR purpose of achieving exactly what you are describing. A one party state. They thought they already had it in their grasp when Donald J Trump came out of nowhere and snatched it out of their greasy fingers. That is why they hate him so much.


----------



## Flopper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also realize that this other guy, Holmes, claim on the call he overheard (haha) with Sondland and Trump goes against what Sondland said, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers. Everyone else is lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were not all anti-Trumpers - well at least until the fat ass tried this bribery scam..
> 
> What the fuck makes you morons think that only die hard Trump supporters should be believed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It all started with Trump when on July 25, he ask Zelensky for this little favor of investigating the Bidens.  The most shocking part of this is that Trump saw absolutely nothing wrong in asking a foreign goverment to investigate a candidate for president that he will most likely face in the next election.  If the Senate fails to convict Trump which is almost certain, the biggest celebration will not be in the White House but in Moscow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because slow Joe is running for President, he's insulated from any suspicion of wrong doing? This is the problem: in spite of their beliefs, there is no Thought Police in the US.  You cannot read minds or tell the future.  Nobody, including Trump, knows who he's going to run against.  Furthermore, Joe is so washed up that Biden getting the nomination would guarantee a Trump win.
> 
> This happened the other night.  Slow Joe claimed to have the support from the only black woman in the Senate.  Problem was, he was standing right next to Harris when he made the claim.
Click to expand...

Whether "Slow Joe" is guilty of any wrong doing is totally irrelevant in the Trump impeachment and here's why. A president running for re-election can not ask a foreign government to open an investigation against another candidate without violating our election laws as well as Article 1 Section 9 of the constitution and thus a violation of oath of office, unless his intent has nothing to do with discrediting his political opponent.

What it all boils down to is the intent of the president.  If his sole reason for pressuring the Ukraine to investigate the Bidens is his desire to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine, then his actions are justified.  However, from the direct evidence presented in the House investigation as well as comments by Trump himself, it makes it doubtful that his real intent is cleaning up corruption in the Ukraine and not to discrediting Biden.


----------



## Flopper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were not all anti-Trumpers - well at least until the fat ass tried this bribery scam..
> 
> What the fuck makes you morons think that only die hard Trump supporters should be believed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Your people started these corruptions. Trump is the most corrupted disgusting dishonest POTUS. Trump is not a good person.
> 
> If your boi was smart enough to make an illegal move. The whole country would not be in this predicament. The Trump team are so inept and stupid they could have done this very easily without all the other people involved.
> 
> But Nah! It has to be a grandeur.
> 
> Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple.
> 
> Trump asked a favor from a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is very clear example of a corrupted POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HIs so-called political rival got his drug addicted son a job paying 80K a month in an industry he had no experience in, in a country he had no business in; didn't even know a word of their language. And you want to label who is corrupt?
> 
> None of what you and the other commies claim can be proven.  Unless you can testify and show how Democrats are able to read minds, then you have no legitimate case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We went these over before.
> Hunter got the high paying job with no experience. So?
> 
> Trump asking a favor to a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is not acceptable no matter how much you twist it. Trump is a piece of shit.
> 
> How is Kushner running around with out diplomatic experience? Don’t tell me he is doing it for free.
> 
> How is Guilliani a private citizen running around like a diplomat? Spreading corrupted propaganda. Don’t tell me he is doing it for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF does that have to do with it?  Trump can hire anybody he wants.
> 
> View attachment 291181
> 
> This is not about Joe hiring somebody.  It's about getting favors from a foreign corrupt company.  Favors are not granted out of kindness.  People expect something in return.  An email was discovered through the FOIA that showed one from Burisma, dropping Hunters name to curry favor from the State Department.
> 
> Impeachment is not for what you or others find acceptable or not.  Impeachment is for high crimes and misdemeanors, none of which Donald is part of.
Click to expand...

I suggest you look at the meaning of the term "high crimes and misdemeanors" as used in the constitution.  It has a much broader interpretation than criminal felonies and misdemeanors. 

High crimes and misdemeanors - Wikipedia


----------



## the other mike

When will they realize the "bombshell" backfired on them ?


----------



## OKTexas

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then let's stretch the limits of the Constitution and the definition of 'hearsay
> 
> 
> 
> That is definitely what you rubes are doing to call the testimony "hearsay", and what the president is doing by defying subpoenas.
Click to expand...



Oh bullshit, he exercised executive privilege, the house is welcome to take him to court to enforce them, palousey said they didn't have time for that. Trump is too dangerous to wait on the courts, so they're gonna get right on it, *after they take their vacation*. REALLY?? LMAO

.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Your people started these corruptions. Trump is the most corrupted disgusting dishonest POTUS. Trump is not a good person.
> 
> If your boi was smart enough to make an illegal move. The whole country would not be in this predicament. The Trump team are so inept and stupid they could have done this very easily without all the other people involved.
> 
> But Nah! It has to be a grandeur.
> 
> Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple.
> 
> Trump asked a favor from a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is very clear example of a corrupted POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HIs so-called political rival got his drug addicted son a job paying 80K a month in an industry he had no experience in, in a country he had no business in; didn't even know a word of their language. And you want to label who is corrupt?
> 
> None of what you and the other commies claim can be proven.  Unless you can testify and show how Democrats are able to read minds, then you have no legitimate case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We went these over before.
> Hunter got the high paying job with no experience. So?
> 
> Trump asking a favor to a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is not acceptable no matter how much you twist it. Trump is a piece of shit.
> 
> How is Kushner running around with out diplomatic experience? Don’t tell me he is doing it for free.
> 
> How is Guilliani a private citizen running around like a diplomat? Spreading corrupted propaganda. Don’t tell me he is doing it for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF does that have to do with it?  Trump can hire anybody he wants.
> 
> View attachment 291181
> 
> This is not about Joe hiring somebody.  It's about getting favors from a foreign corrupt company.  Favors are not granted out of kindness.  People expect something in return.  An email was discovered through the FOIA that showed one from Burisma, dropping Hunters name to curry favor from the State Department.
> 
> Impeachment is not for what you or others find acceptable or not.  Impeachment is for high crimes and misdemeanors, none of which Donald is part of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you look at the meaning of the term "high crimes and misdemeanors" as used in the constitution.  It has a much broader interpretation than criminal felonies and misdemeanors.
> 
> High crimes and misdemeanors - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Oh trust me, I already have.  But then it begs the question of, what President hasn't committed high crimes?


----------



## Ame®icano

Ame®icano said:


> All this impeachment inquiry, and how is handled by Schiff is kinda telling me that Schiff is somehow connected to Ukraine, maybe even to Burisma.



Damn, just yesterday I called it.

Shots fired!






*Rudy Giuliani Twitter*


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also realize that this other guy, Holmes, claim on the call he overheard (haha) with Sondland and Trump goes against what Sondland said, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers. Everyone else is lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're literally calling a guy who gave Trump a million dollars, a "never trumper."
> 
> Do you see now why no one should trust anything cons say?
Click to expand...



LMAO, you believe his presumptions? That not evidence, retard.

.


----------



## MisterBeale

*Impeachment Makes Kardashians Of Us All*
Impeachment Makes Kardashians Of Us All


----------



## ViewFromAbove

BluesLegend said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> He knew exactly what he was doing.  Fuck Trump & fuck you anti-American assfucks lying to protect him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 58% of independent voters disagree with you snowflake and disagree with impeaching President Trump. You leftist idiots screwed yourselves.
Click to expand...

Depends on what data one cherry picks:

“An NBC survey showed that 53 percent of independent voters supported impeaching Trump while 44 percent said he shouldn't be impeached.”
   ... or ...
“The poll, which isolated voters ages 18 to 29, found 52 percent of all eligible youth voters and 58 percent of likely youth voters in the 2020 presidential general election believe Trump should be impeached and removed from office.”


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers. Everyone else is lying.
> 
> 
> 
> There were not all anti-Trumpers - well at least until the fat ass tried this bribery scam..
> 
> What the fuck makes you morons think that only die hard Trump supporters should be believed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It all started with Trump when on July 25, he ask Zelensky for this little favor of investigating the Bidens.  The most shocking part of this is that Trump saw absolutely nothing wrong in asking a foreign goverment to investigate a candidate for president that he will most likely face in the next election.  If the Senate fails to convict Trump which is almost certain, the biggest celebration will not be in the White House but in Moscow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because slow Joe is running for President, he's insulated from any suspicion of wrong doing? This is the problem: in spite of their beliefs, there is no Thought Police in the US.  You cannot read minds or tell the future.  Nobody, including Trump, knows who he's going to run against.  Furthermore, Joe is so washed up that Biden getting the nomination would guarantee a Trump win.
> 
> This happened the other night.  Slow Joe claimed to have the support from the only black woman in the Senate.  Problem was, he was standing right next to Harris when he made the claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether "Slow Joe" is guilty of any wrong doing is totally irrelevant in the Trump impeachment and here's why. A president running for re-election can not ask a foreign government to open an investigation against another candidate without violating our election laws as well as Article 1 Section 9 of the constitution and thus a violation of oath of office, unless his intent has nothing to do with discrediting his political opponent.
> 
> What it all boils down to is the intent of the president.  If his sole reason for pressuring the Ukraine to investigate the Bidens is his desire to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine, then his actions are justified.  However, from the direct evidence presented in the House investigation as well as comments by Trump himself, it makes it doubtful that his real intent is cleaning up corruption in the Ukraine and not to discrediting Biden.
Click to expand...


Biden is not the nominee, and it's likely he won't be.  This charge that Trump stalled the aid  for political advantage requires a crystal ball that tells us Biden will be the nominee.  

Trump gave several reasons for stopping the aid, including the lack of funds from other UN countries.  You can't make the case it's a false concern given the fact he ran on the UN skipping out on their equal share during the Republican debates.  Nor can you make the case that it was the rat who forced Trump to act, when it's clear and documented that Congress critters from both sides were applying the pressure.  

I don't recall Trump ever using the term "start an investigation"  The key words he used were "look into it" and "favor."  The dictionary term for favor is doing something out of good will without remuneration.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

dudmuck said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means NOTHING THAT EVERY WITNESS HAD SECOND, THIRD OR 4TH HAND INFO....YOU RAVING LUNATIC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vindman was listening in on the call, because he speaks Ukrainian language.
> Vindman is an ethnic Ukrainian and purple heart from Iraq.
> 
> Sondland is a participant in the bribery plot.
> A participant is the best sort of witness, because they actual participated.
> 
> Taylor however, was a diplomat for Ukraine, and testifies as to what his co-workers / underlings witnessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vindman LIES!..... is a narcissist and presumes HE can make foreign policy! A modern day BENEDICT  ARNOLD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bribing using taxpayer money for personal gain is not "foreign policy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bribery needs evidence to prove it happened..........You don't have that now.......perhaps you'll find it before Trump gets out in 2024 after you lose 2 more Scotus picks.........
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> definition of bribery: money or favor given or promised in order to influence the judgment or conduct of a person in a position of trust
> 
> The Bad Arguments That Trump Didn’t Commit Bribery:
> _“the extent to which the parties went to conceal their bribes is powerful evidence of their corrupt intent.”
> 
> If indeed, as the evidence now suggests, Trump was pursuing his personal interests in seeking a Ukrainian investigation of his political opponents, rather than the interests of the United States, then he committed the kind of bribery that the Founders made impeachable.
> _
> ex federal prosecutor says this is a vintage mob operation.
Click to expand...


Great.  Now all you have to prove is that the Schiff Face can read minds, and officially declare that's why Trump took the action he did.  Good luck.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Super. Then let's stretch the limits of the Constitution and the definition of 'hearsay' so that the minority Party will always just Impeach every sitting President from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay evidence is admissible in impeachment hearing, grand juries, probate hearing, parole hearings, etc where there is no cross examination.  The reason hearsay evidence is not admissible is that it is generally less reliable and it becomes impossible to cross examine a witness who gives hearsay evidence because the witness can not answer questions about evidence.
> 
> Congress is not a court. It’s a legislative body, and it’s not bound by the centuries of common law that built up around the admissibility of hearsay evidence.  It will be interesting to see what hearsay evidence will be allowed in the a senate trial since rules of evidence and procedures are government by senate rules that are mostly based on precedent.
> 
> However, all this makes little difference since the Senate will vote along party lines as will the House which makes evidence irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if you support that, don't be crying when what comes around goes around.  If the commies are able to get away with this, don't expect the Republicans for forgive and forget.  Like the filibuster rule with judicial nominations, it will come back to haunt the Democrats, trust me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true partisan.  Of course republicans will seek retaliation against the next republican president just as democrats will seek retaliation. That's American politics today. The unstated goal of every political party is a one party state which just happens to be the goal of the communist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well......the communist and Democrat party.  That's why the Democrats became the anti-white party.
> 
> It's one thing for people in parties to try and change leadership.  That's understandable.  But this idiocy would make our founders turn over in their graves.  They want to impeach a President over what "they think" he had in mind when he took certain actions, and brought witnesses who also "thought" what Trump had in mind.
> 
> The entire impeachment is about suppositions, interpretations, and assumptions, but no real facts.  Nixon was a fact; hard core evidence.  Clinton was a fact; DNA evidence and court testimony.  There are no facts here, and certainly no impeachable offenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He knew exactly what he was doing.  Fuck Trump & fuck you anti-American assfucks lying to protect him.
Click to expand...


He did know what he was doing.  But to stage an impeachment based on Democrats knowing what he was doing is mind reading and criminal.


----------



## beagle9

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Your people started these corruptions. Trump is the most corrupted disgusting dishonest POTUS. Trump is not a good person.
> 
> If your boi was smart enough to make an illegal move. The whole country would not be in this predicament. The Trump team are so inept and stupid they could have done this very easily without all the other people involved.
> 
> But Nah! It has to be a grandeur.
> 
> Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple.
> 
> Trump asked a favor from a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is very clear example of a corrupted POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIs so-called political rival got his drug addicted son a job paying 80K a month in an industry he had no experience in, in a country he had no business in; didn't even know a word of their language. And you want to label who is corrupt?
> 
> None of what you and the other commies claim can be proven.  Unless you can testify and show how Democrats are able to read minds, then you have no legitimate case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We went these over before.
> Hunter got the high paying job with no experience. So?
> 
> Trump asking a favor to a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is not acceptable no matter how much you twist it. Trump is a piece of shit.
> 
> How is Kushner running around with out diplomatic experience? Don’t tell me he is doing it for free.
> 
> How is Guilliani a private citizen running around like a diplomat? Spreading corrupted propaganda. Don’t tell me he is doing it for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF does that have to do with it?  Trump can hire anybody he wants.
> 
> View attachment 291181
> 
> This is not about Joe hiring somebody.  It's about getting favors from a foreign corrupt company.  Favors are not granted out of kindness.  People expect something in return.  An email was discovered through the FOIA that showed one from Burisma, dropping Hunters name to curry favor from the State Department.
> 
> Impeachment is not for what you or others find acceptable or not.  Impeachment is for high crimes and misdemeanors, none of which Donald is part of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking about hypocrite.
> You mentioned Hunter unqualified and highly paid. I gave you an exact example of the same situations. You are full of cow dung.
> 
> I deal with hundreds of suppliers and vendors. So when I ask one of them to hire one of my nephews. That is a favor. Is that bad?
> 
> Biden ask Burisma to hire his son. Where did Biden violate any rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't know because it''s never been investigated.  That's why Trump asked Zelensky to "look into it" as a favor.  And if there is something that shows corruption, then Trump could have the IG look at that.
> 
> No, it's not bad if you ask a vendor to hire your nephew.  But then again, you have no power to return the favor.
Click to expand...

Or to gain favor by the vender who hired his nephew, uhhh ummmm ohhh wait one second here .. Can we say kick back in such situations maybe ? Conflict of interest maybe ???


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Super. Then let's stretch the limits of the Constitution and the definition of 'hearsay' so that the minority Party will always just Impeach every sitting President from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay evidence is admissible in impeachment hearing, grand juries, probate hearing, parole hearings, etc where there is no cross examination.  The reason hearsay evidence is not admissible is that it is generally less reliable and it becomes impossible to cross examine a witness who gives hearsay evidence because the witness can not answer questions about evidence.
> 
> Congress is not a court. It’s a legislative body, and it’s not bound by the centuries of common law that built up around the admissibility of hearsay evidence.  It will be interesting to see what hearsay evidence will be allowed in the a senate trial since rules of evidence and procedures are government by senate rules that are mostly based on precedent.
> 
> However, all this makes little difference since the Senate will vote along party lines as will the House which makes evidence irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if you support that, don't be crying when what comes around goes around.  If the commies are able to get away with this, don't expect the Republicans for forgive and forget.  Like the filibuster rule with judicial nominations, it will come back to haunt the Democrats, trust me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true partisan.  Of course republicans will seek retaliation against the next republican president just as democrats will seek retaliation. That's American politics today. The unstated goal of every political party is a one party state which just happens to be the goal of the communist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well......the communist and Democrat party.  That's why the Democrats became the anti-white party.
> 
> It's one thing for people in parties to try and change leadership.  That's understandable.  But this idiocy would make our founders turn over in their graves.  They want to impeach a President over what "they think" he had in mind when he took certain actions, and brought witnesses who also "thought" what Trump had in mind.
> 
> The entire impeachment is about suppositions, interpretations, and assumptions, but no real facts.  Nixon was a fact; hard core evidence.  Clinton was a fact; DNA evidence and court testimony.  There are no facts here, and certainly no impeachable offenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have news.  Not being a racist fuck is not being anti-white.
Click to expand...


What is anti-white is a plot to make whites a minority ASAP.  Every other group outside of whites vote Democrat. Middle-Eastern Americans vote Democrat, Asian Americans vote Democrat.  Jewish Americans vote Democrat, blacks and Hispanics (in particular) forget about it.

So flood the country with non-whites which is what they are doing.  Once accomplished, the Democrats have the ability to create a single-party government forever.  That's why they shut down the government for the longest time in our history over the wall, that's the reason for sanctuary cities and now states, that's the reason for perks such as sending their kids to our schools, restrictions on police from contacting ICE, stopping Kate's Law that would have given deported felons five years in prison minimum for returning to our country.  It's why they turn their backs on real Americans who suffered like the Angel Mothers.


----------



## beagle9

RealDave said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers. Everyone else is lying.
> 
> 
> 
> There were not all anti-Trumpers - well at least until the fat ass tried this bribery scam..
> 
> What the fuck makes you morons think that only die hard Trump supporters should be believed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It all started with Trump when on July 25, he ask Zelensky for this little favor of investigating the Bidens.  The most shocking part of this is that Trump saw absolutely nothing wrong in asking a foreign goverment to investigate a candidate for president that he will most likely face in the next election.  If the Senate fails to convict Trump which is almost certain, the biggest celebration will not be in the White House but in Moscow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing wrong here, and that is that Joe Biden is guilty of a Quid-pro-quo, and was trying to shield his son from a prosecutor in Ukraine (where as he was given a job worth millions for nothing), in which caused Joe to be worried about just how close the prosecutor was getting. Trump had every right to investigate such corruption before sinking any more aid to the tunes of millions of taxpayer dollars to them, and to also use the tools that Ukraine would or could furnish in order to get to the bottom of it all.
> 
> If Biden and son wasn't up to their eyeballs in this bullcrap, then they would have had nothing to worry about in concerning Donald Trump or anyone else in that manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus fuck you people are dense.
> 
> 1)  What Joe Biden did or did not do does not change what Trump did
> 
> 2)  That Prosecutor's investigation into Hunter Biden's company had been dormant with no action.
> 
> 3)  Hunter Biden was never under investigation
> 
> 4)  Other countries also wanted that prosecutor fired
> 
> 5)  Trump was not worried about corruption or he would not have limited his demand to Biden.  Biden was gone how would any thing Biden did effect current events in the Ukraine?
> 
> 6)  Trump advisors had told him there was nothing to the Biden thing
> 
> 7)  Trump wanted an announcement into the Biden investigation.
> 
> Any fucking idiot knows you are full of shit.  Everyone but those with their heads up Trump's ass.  He is guilty as shit.  Try being an American instead of a Trumpette.
> 
> 7)
Click to expand...

Trump advisors told him ??? You mean those left over from the previous administration working in the state department and Intel communities ??  Those bent on protecting the legacy of Biden and others who were from the previous administration ??  Those advisors ?  Or the ones Trump hired who were scared of the swamp, and therefore instantly went to work undermining Trump with the swamp in thinking that they might find favor if did such a thing for the swamp in which they feared ??


----------



## Flopper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being legally charged with any crimes.  He's being impeached.  Articles of impeachment can include climes but most articles are not federal crimes.  The most common articles are violation of oath of office, misuse of executive power, conduct unbecoming the office, and lying to congress.
> 
> Impeachment is a political process used to remove a president just as election is a political process for selecting a president.  What this means is that all laws and regulation involving evidence and criminal court procedures do apply.  The entire process is regulated by House and Senate rules and the constitution.
> 
> For example, the legal concept of hearsay applies in trials and related proceedings in court. It doesn’t apply and doesn’t make sense in the congressional impeachment inquiry, nor in any potential impeachment trial in the Senate.
> 
> Congress is not a court, and no rules of evidence apply to its activities, including impeachment. This is not a technical distinction: It’s a foundation part of the constitutional structure.
> 
> Why hearsay isn't a problem for Congress in impeachment hearings
> 
> 
> 
> Super. Then let's stretch the limits of the Constitution and the definition of 'hearsay' so that the minority Party will always just Impeach every sitting President from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hearsay evidence is admissible in impeachment hearing, grand juries, probate hearing, parole hearings, etc where there is no cross examination.  The reason hearsay evidence is not admissible is that it is generally less reliable and it becomes impossible to cross examine a witness who gives hearsay evidence because the witness can not answer questions about evidence.
> 
> Congress is not a court. It’s a legislative body, and it’s not bound by the centuries of common law that built up around the admissibility of hearsay evidence.  It will be interesting to see what hearsay evidence will be allowed in the a senate trial since rules of evidence and procedures are government by senate rules that are mostly based on precedent.
> 
> However, all this makes little difference since the Senate will vote along party lines as will the House which makes evidence irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if you support that, don't be crying when what comes around goes around.  If the commies are able to get away with this, don't expect the Republicans for forgive and forget.  Like the filibuster rule with judicial nominations, it will come back to haunt the Democrats, trust me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true partisan.  Of course republicans will seek retaliation against the next republican president just as democrats will seek retaliation. That's American politics today. The unstated goal of every political party is a one party state which just happens to be the goal of the communist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well......the communist and Democrat party.  That's why the Democrats became the anti-white party.
> 
> It's one thing for people in parties to try and change leadership.  That's understandable.  But this idiocy would make our founders turn over in their graves.  They want to impeach a President over what "they think" he had in mind when he took certain actions, and brought witnesses who also "thought" what Trump had in mind.
> 
> The entire impeachment is about suppositions, interpretations, and assumptions, but no real facts.  Nixon was a fact; hard core evidence.  Clinton was a fact; DNA evidence and court testimony.  There are no facts here, and certainly no impeachable offenses.
Click to expand...

I think your GOP filter is obscuring the truth.  What "he (Trump) had in mind" is critical to whether he was violating both the constitution and campaign election laws when he pressured the Ukraine to open an investigation of the Bidens or just sought to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine.  If his intent was to discredit Joe Biden, he is violating the law and the constitution but if his intent is simply to cleanup corruption in the Ukraine, then the Senate should dismiss the applicable charges.

As explained in the Federalist Papers (I think the number is 65), high crimes and misdemeanors is essentially bad conduct, not necessarily a violation of the law.  If you look back at previous impeachments you will see articles charging violation of oath of office, improper use of executive powers, behavior unbecoming the office, immoral behavior, drunkenness, etc.

It has become customary that in impeachments today, there be at least one charge of violation of the law but that has not always been the case.  You see, our forefathers believed that public officials must be held to much higher standards than the public.  Just being a law abiding citizens was not enough.  They expected public officials to be of high character.  For example in Articles of Impeachment of Andrew Johnson it was claimed that he spoke with a loud voice, certain intemperate, inflammatory and scandalous harangues before congress.

Our forefathers would roll over in their graves if they saw who we were electing today.


----------



## MarathonMike

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers. Everyone else is lying.
> 
> 
> 
> There were not all anti-Trumpers - well at least until the fat ass tried this bribery scam..
> 
> What the fuck makes you morons think that only die hard Trump supporters should be believed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It all started with Trump when on July 25, he ask Zelensky for this little favor of investigating the Bidens.  The most shocking part of this is that Trump saw absolutely nothing wrong in asking a foreign goverment to investigate a candidate for president that he will most likely face in the next election.  If the Senate fails to convict Trump which is almost certain, the biggest celebration will not be in the White House but in Moscow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because slow Joe is running for President, he's insulated from any suspicion of wrong doing? This is the problem: in spite of their beliefs, there is no Thought Police in the US.  You cannot read minds or tell the future.  Nobody, including Trump, knows who he's going to run against.  Furthermore, Joe is so washed up that Biden getting the nomination would guarantee a Trump win.
> 
> This happened the other night.  Slow Joe claimed to have the support from the only black woman in the Senate.  Problem was, he was standing right next to Harris when he made the claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether "Slow Joe" is guilty of any wrong doing is totally irrelevant in the Trump impeachment and here's why. A president running for re-election can not ask a foreign government to open an investigation against another candidate without violating our election laws as well as Article 1 Section 9 of the constitution and thus a violation of oath of office, unless his intent has nothing to do with discrediting his political opponent.
> 
> What it all boils down to is the intent of the president.  If his sole reason for pressuring the Ukraine to investigate the Bidens is his desire to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine, then his actions are justified.  However, from the direct evidence presented in the House investigation as well as comments by Trump himself, it makes it doubtful that his real intent is cleaning up corruption in the Ukraine and not to discrediting Biden.
Click to expand...

You and the Democrats are engaging in pure speculation on President Trump's* intent*. As I have been saying, if the bar for for Impeachment is to allow speculation, hearsay and witnesses who witnessed nothing, then the Democrats have poisoned the well for all future Presidents and done great damage to the country. They are playing with dynamite.


----------



## beagle9

ViewFromAbove said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> He knew exactly what he was doing.  Fuck Trump & fuck you anti-American assfucks lying to protect him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 58% of independent voters disagree with you snowflake and disagree with impeaching President Trump. You leftist idiots screwed yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on what data one cherry picks:
> 
> “An NBC survey showed that 53 percent of independent voters supported impeaching Trump while 44 percent said he shouldn't be impeached.”
> ... or ...
> “The poll, which isolated voters ages 18 to 29, found 52 percent of all eligible youth voters and 58 percent of likely youth voters in the 2020 presidential general election believe Trump should be impeached and removed from office.”
Click to expand...

Young voters ? You mean those impressionable minds the Democrats attacked early on in order to gain them as zombies for whom know nothing but vote Democrat, vote free stuff, vote Democrat, vote free stuff, vote cratzies, vote Democrat.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

And now Nunes is totally fucked. And he knows it.


----------



## OKTexas

RealDave said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff is Himler.
> 
> Absolutely Gestapo tactics by the Democrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  They are doing everything possible not to get at the facts, but to assure their own desired outcome.
> 
> In the Dark Ages, they used to drown witches first to test their innocence.  If they drowned, then they weren't a witch.
> 
> A moron can see what is going on.  Anyone defending these impeachment "investigations" as they are going is simply proving their own total political bias.
> 
> This nation will never stand for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have news,  This nation will LOT stand for a piece of shit like Donald Trump breaking laws trying to cheat (again) to win an election.
> 
> How dare you protect this action.  You are no American.  You want Trump to piss on the Constitution.  Fuck off Trump Boy.
Click to expand...



Pooooooooor wittle commie, need a tissue?  

.


----------



## OKTexas

charwin95 said:


> Ame[emoji2400]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to try me Americano?
> 
> Let me correct your last paragraph. Obama was the current POTUS in 2016 a Democrat. Any president I mean any Ukrainian President will support the current president because they are just beggars. Therefore he supported Clinton a Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no need for you to correct anything, since I have no dispute on who was the president in 2016.
> 
> Although I agree with you that they're beggars, their support for Clinton would mean meddling in our election, correct? Why did they work with DNC, and not with Barry's administration?
> 
> And while we're at it, they did beg for lethal military help, did they get it from the guy they were supporting?
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poroshenko tried to clean up the corruptions with the help of ambassador Yavanovich even with the new president Zelensky. That is why Guilliani tried to get rid of her because she won’t put up with corrupted cartels.
> 
> The same as zelensky support Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're jumping the gun here, so let's step back a little.
> 
> Poroshenko wasn't cleaning up corruption in Ukraine. He was part of their corruption. He was cleaning up Ukraine from his political opponents that were corrupted just as he was. Not just that he did not cleaned up their corrupt judges, police and prosecutors, and oligarchs from government, he kept them all, and his own corruption was the reason Zelensky got elected.
> 
> As for Ambassador Yovanovich, it is normal that Ambassador supports own president. She supported Barry while he was president, but she did not supported Trump. Is that normal? She also supported Poroshenko, and was against new president Zelensky. Is it normal that Zelensky have distrust in her and that our president, whom she doesn't like, replace her?
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort was already a known as bad dude even before Trump hired him. He hired him anyway. Like Flynn a military reject eating dinner with Putin. He hired him anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Manafort had history, but that history was know long before he started working for Trump campaign. Why nobody went after him at the time when he committed crimes? Oh wait, they were after him, but he was cleared, right? But great, he's bad dude, let's get him. There are ways of doing so, and DNC secretly working with Ukrainians is not a proper channel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should know better.
> 
> Let’s get these facts straight.
> 1. Manafort resigned as Trump campaign manager when he was exposed of illegal activities. Then Mueller went after him now in jail.
> 
> 2. Ambassador Yavanovich was employed by Trump for 3 years. She is a career diplomat with high remarks. She is a Trump supporter except when Guilliani went after her to inject Trump corrupted ideas. Going around bad mouthing her.
> Why? Guilliani and cronies knew she is tough and would not put up corruptions. Obviously she is a good one to have that job for 3 years.
> 
> 3. Obama military aid for Ukraine during Putin Crimea invasion. Do you honestly believe that those massive crates shipped to Ukraine are just blankets and first aid? It must be very powerful blankets and first aid that Russian separatists had not advanced an inch.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE LYING.
> 1. Zelensky never said any bad words against Yavanovich. Yavanovich never expressed anything against Zelensky. All of that came from lying president Trump.
> 
> 2. The only proof you got that Ukraine meddle in 2016 came from conspiracy theory promoted by Trump and Guilliani trying to save Putin. How convenient.
Click to expand...



This is what Zelensky said about Yovanovitch.


----------



## OKTexas

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a Senate trial for impeachment, Schiff, Joe, Hunter, and the whistleblower will be subpoenaed.
> 
> It’ll be fantastic.
> 
> Schiff keeps saying he has no idea who the whistleblower is.  You know he is lying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody better reveal who the rat is, because the Senate needs the rat to testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone knows...it’s CIA agent Eric Ciaramella.
> 
> Why are there men in Black suits knocking on my door?
> 
> Hold on, BRB...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adam is scared Schiffless about the rat being questioned by the Republicans.  That's why he reneged on having him or her testify in the House.  If the rat answers honestly, it would reveal a small part of the huge deep state we are dealing with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There’s a law to protect the identity of a whistle blower. Are you responsible for his/her safety and the families?
> 
> Are you and the republicans above the law? Or the same as Trump lawlessness?
Click to expand...



That law only applies to the IG and there are exceptions to it. If you have a law that says otherwise, feel free to post it. BTW, the ICIG had no jurisdiction to even take the complaint, much less act on it. I've posted a link to that in this thread twice already.

.


----------



## OKTexas

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers. Everyone else is lying.
> 
> 
> 
> There were not all anti-Trumpers - well at least until the fat ass tried this bribery scam..
> 
> What the fuck makes you morons think that only die hard Trump supporters should be believed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It all started with Trump when on July 25, he ask Zelensky for this little favor of investigating the Bidens.  The most shocking part of this is that Trump saw absolutely nothing wrong in asking a foreign goverment to investigate a candidate for president that he will most likely face in the next election.  If the Senate fails to convict Trump which is almost certain, the biggest celebration will not be in the White House but in Moscow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because slow Joe is running for President, he's insulated from any suspicion of wrong doing? This is the problem: in spite of their beliefs, there is no Thought Police in the US.  You cannot read minds or tell the future.  Nobody, including Trump, knows who he's going to run against.  Furthermore, Joe is so washed up that Biden getting the nomination would guarantee a Trump win.
> 
> This happened the other night.  Slow Joe claimed to have the support from the only black woman in the Senate.  Problem was, he was standing right next to Harris when he made the claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether "Slow Joe" is guilty of any wrong doing is totally irrelevant in the Trump impeachment and here's why. A president running for re-election can not ask a foreign government to open an investigation against another candidate without violating our election laws as well as Article 1 Section 9 of the constitution and thus a violation of oath of office, unless his intent has nothing to do with discrediting his political opponent.
> 
> What it all boils down to is the intent of the president.  If his sole reason for pressuring the Ukraine to investigate the Bidens is his desire to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine, then his actions are justified.  However, from the direct evidence presented in the House investigation as well as comments by Trump himself, it makes it doubtful that his real intent is cleaning up corruption in the Ukraine and not to discrediting Biden.
Click to expand...



Damn, you're full of crap, if quid pro joe withheld US loan guarantees to interfere in the internal affairs of a foreign government, which he publicly admitted to BTW, he is as guilty of bribery as you claim Trump to be. That would make Trumps request justified and blow the shit out your narrative.

.


----------



## OKTexas

ViewFromAbove said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> He knew exactly what he was doing.  Fuck Trump & fuck you anti-American assfucks lying to protect him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 58% of independent voters disagree with you snowflake and disagree with impeaching President Trump. You leftist idiots screwed yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on what data one cherry picks:
> 
> “An NBC survey showed that 53 percent of independent voters supported impeaching Trump while 44 percent said he shouldn't be impeached.”
> ... or ...
> “The poll, which isolated voters ages 18 to 29, found 52 percent of all eligible youth voters and 58 percent of likely youth voters in the 2020 presidential general election believe Trump should be impeached and removed from office.”
Click to expand...



Well, I mean if you can't believe the kids that get all their news form social media, who can you believe, right? LMAO

.


----------



## OKTexas

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Super. Then let's stretch the limits of the Constitution and the definition of 'hearsay' so that the minority Party will always just Impeach every sitting President from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay evidence is admissible in impeachment hearing, grand juries, probate hearing, parole hearings, etc where there is no cross examination.  The reason hearsay evidence is not admissible is that it is generally less reliable and it becomes impossible to cross examine a witness who gives hearsay evidence because the witness can not answer questions about evidence.
> 
> Congress is not a court. It’s a legislative body, and it’s not bound by the centuries of common law that built up around the admissibility of hearsay evidence.  It will be interesting to see what hearsay evidence will be allowed in the a senate trial since rules of evidence and procedures are government by senate rules that are mostly based on precedent.
> 
> However, all this makes little difference since the Senate will vote along party lines as will the House which makes evidence irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if you support that, don't be crying when what comes around goes around.  If the commies are able to get away with this, don't expect the Republicans for forgive and forget.  Like the filibuster rule with judicial nominations, it will come back to haunt the Democrats, trust me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true partisan.  Of course republicans will seek retaliation against the next republican president just as democrats will seek retaliation. That's American politics today. The unstated goal of every political party is a one party state which just happens to be the goal of the communist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well......the communist and Democrat party.  That's why the Democrats became the anti-white party.
> 
> It's one thing for people in parties to try and change leadership.  That's understandable.  But this idiocy would make our founders turn over in their graves.  They want to impeach a President over what "they think" he had in mind when he took certain actions, and brought witnesses who also "thought" what Trump had in mind.
> 
> The entire impeachment is about suppositions, interpretations, and assumptions, but no real facts.  Nixon was a fact; hard core evidence.  Clinton was a fact; DNA evidence and court testimony.  There are no facts here, and certainly no impeachable offenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your GOP filter is obscuring the truth.  What "he (Trump) had in mind" is critical to whether he was violating both the constitution and campaign election laws when he pressured the Ukraine to open an investigation of the Bidens or just sought to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine.  If his intent was to discredit Joe Biden, he is violating the law and the constitution but if his intent is simply to cleanup corruption in the Ukraine, then the Senate should dismiss the applicable charges.
> 
> As explained in the Federalist Papers (I think the number is 65), high crimes and misdemeanors is essentially bad conduct, not necessarily a violation of the law.  If you look back at previous impeachments you will see articles charging violation of oath of office, improper use of executive powers, behavior unbecoming the office, immoral behavior, drunkenness, etc.
> 
> It has become customary that in impeachments today, there be at least one charge of violation of the law but that has not always been the case.  You see, our forefathers believed that public officials must be held to much higher standards than the public.  Just being a law abiding citizens was not enough.  They expected public officials to be of high character.  For example in Articles of Impeachment of Andrew Johnson it was claimed that he spoke with a loud voice, certain intemperate, inflammatory and scandalous harangues before congress.
> 
> Our forefathers would roll over in their graves if they saw who we were electing today.
Click to expand...



Bullshit, the founders specifically rejected maladministration as a reason for impeachment as too broad.

.


----------



## beautress

dudmuck said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> No quid pro quo.
> 
> All bullshit.
> 
> Win at the polls, lefty losers.
> 
> Such pathetic losers.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump openly admitted to doing precisely that.
> Multiple witnesses said he did precisely that, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Ukraine president said he didn't....You fucks just can't  handle the truth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
Click to expand...

There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.


----------



## beautress

OKTexas said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay evidence is admissible in impeachment hearing, grand juries, probate hearing, parole hearings, etc where there is no cross examination.  The reason hearsay evidence is not admissible is that it is generally less reliable and it becomes impossible to cross examine a witness who gives hearsay evidence because the witness can not answer questions about evidence.
> 
> Congress is not a court. It’s a legislative body, and it’s not bound by the centuries of common law that built up around the admissibility of hearsay evidence.  It will be interesting to see what hearsay evidence will be allowed in the a senate trial since rules of evidence and procedures are government by senate rules that are mostly based on precedent.
> 
> However, all this makes little difference since the Senate will vote along party lines as will the House which makes evidence irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you support that, don't be crying when what comes around goes around.  If the commies are able to get away with this, don't expect the Republicans for forgive and forget.  Like the filibuster rule with judicial nominations, it will come back to haunt the Democrats, trust me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true partisan.  Of course republicans will seek retaliation against the next republican president just as democrats will seek retaliation. That's American politics today. The unstated goal of every political party is a one party state which just happens to be the goal of the communist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well......the communist and Democrat party.  That's why the Democrats became the anti-white party.
> 
> It's one thing for people in parties to try and change leadership.  That's understandable.  But this idiocy would make our founders turn over in their graves.  They want to impeach a President over what "they think" he had in mind when he took certain actions, and brought witnesses who also "thought" what Trump had in mind.
> 
> The entire impeachment is about suppositions, interpretations, and assumptions, but no real facts.  Nixon was a fact; hard core evidence.  Clinton was a fact; DNA evidence and court testimony.  There are no facts here, and certainly no impeachable offenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your GOP filter is obscuring the truth.  What "he (Trump) had in mind" is critical to whether he was violating both the constitution and campaign election laws when he pressured the Ukraine to open an investigation of the Bidens or just sought to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine.  If his intent was to discredit Joe Biden, he is violating the law and the constitution but if his intent is simply to cleanup corruption in the Ukraine, then the Senate should dismiss the applicable charges.
> 
> As explained in the Federalist Papers (I think the number is 65), high crimes and misdemeanors is essentially bad conduct, not necessarily a violation of the law.  If you look back at previous impeachments you will see articles charging violation of oath of office, improper use of executive powers, behavior unbecoming the office, immoral behavior, drunkenness, etc.
> 
> It has become customary that in impeachments today, there be at least one charge of violation of the law but that has not always been the case.  You see, our forefathers believed that public officials must be held to much higher standards than the public.  Just being a law abiding citizens was not enough.  They expected public officials to be of high character.  For example in Articles of Impeachment of Andrew Johnson it was claimed that he spoke with a loud voice, certain intemperate, inflammatory and scandalous harangues before congress.
> 
> Our forefathers would roll over in their graves if they saw who we were electing today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, the founders specifically rejected maladministration as a reason for impeachment as too broad.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

"the founders specifically rejected maladministration as a reason for impeachment as too broad."​Yes they did. The Obama/Biden/Clinton/PartisanMedia brainwash is driving the Dimmies nuts.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

beautress said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> No quid pro quo.
> 
> All bullshit.
> 
> Win at the polls, lefty losers.
> 
> Such pathetic losers.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump openly admitted to doing precisely that.
> Multiple witnesses said he did precisely that, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Ukraine president said he didn't....You fucks just can't  handle the truth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
Click to expand...


Let's see.  Another legal loophole has been created.

4 bank robbers all agree to rob a bank.  They go into the bank with guns drawn.  They announce that they are doing an anauthorized withdrawal a gun point.  The money is stacked on the counter and all they have to do is just scoop it up into their waiting backpacks.  But someone triggered a silent alarm but announced it to the bank robbers.  So the Bank Robbers drop their bags, kick their weapons under the counter and wait from the police.  They claim that they never intended to rob the bank and have never announced that they were robbing the bank.  You see, unauthorized withdrawals are not bank robbing.  We need to rewrite the legal laws for everyone since Rump and his Criminals seem to think that this is legal for them.  It may revolutionize how bank robbers that get caught while robbing a bank can get away with it because they never went all the way through with it and never said they were robbing the bank.  They were just making an unsuccessful armed unauthorized withdrawal.

Rump used code words when communicating his wishes.  In this case, his demands.  By a certain date, everyone from the dog walker up knew what he meant.  He was playing loose with over 400 million bucks that was supposed to go directly to Ukraine for lethal weapons for their beleaguered military.  He was playing with money that Congress had bi-partisan agreed to send to Ukraine to combat illegal Russian Intrusion into Ukraine by both military and terrorist support.  And what did he require to release those funds and to have a face to face with the Ukrainian President?  The new President had to publicly announce that he was authorizing an investigation into the Bidens.  A clear breach of Election Laws on Rumps and his Criminally insane followers.  Then the cat got out of the bag.  After the cat got out of the bag, the funds were released.  But guess what, still no face to face meeting between Presidents.  Rump is pissed.  Then after the cat was out of the bag, his criminally insane underlings tried to cover it up.  And are still trying.

So we have Bribery, possible theft, definitely obstruction of justice and a pretty good case of Corruption on the Rumpsters.  And the one person that should be prosecuting those criminals is Barr who is in on the Corruption.  These facts are pretty well known and you can't use silly math to unexplain it or cracked logic.  What we have is a broken Executive Branch that is corrupt as all hell and a Senate that is tied up because a bunch of pansies are afraid to go against the Criminal Rump on anything.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

beagle9 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> HIs so-called political rival got his drug addicted son a job paying 80K a month in an industry he had no experience in, in a country he had no business in; didn't even know a word of their language. And you want to label who is corrupt?
> 
> None of what you and the other commies claim can be proven.  Unless you can testify and show how Democrats are able to read minds, then you have no legitimate case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went these over before.
> Hunter got the high paying job with no experience. So?
> 
> Trump asking a favor to a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is not acceptable no matter how much you twist it. Trump is a piece of shit.
> 
> How is Kushner running around with out diplomatic experience? Don’t tell me he is doing it for free.
> 
> How is Guilliani a private citizen running around like a diplomat? Spreading corrupted propaganda. Don’t tell me he is doing it for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF does that have to do with it?  Trump can hire anybody he wants.
> 
> View attachment 291181
> 
> This is not about Joe hiring somebody.  It's about getting favors from a foreign corrupt company.  Favors are not granted out of kindness.  People expect something in return.  An email was discovered through the FOIA that showed one from Burisma, dropping Hunters name to curry favor from the State Department.
> 
> Impeachment is not for what you or others find acceptable or not.  Impeachment is for high crimes and misdemeanors, none of which Donald is part of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking about hypocrite.
> You mentioned Hunter unqualified and highly paid. I gave you an exact example of the same situations. You are full of cow dung.
> 
> I deal with hundreds of suppliers and vendors. So when I ask one of them to hire one of my nephews. That is a favor. Is that bad?
> 
> Biden ask Burisma to hire his son. Where did Biden violate any rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't know because it''s never been investigated.  That's why Trump asked Zelensky to "look into it" as a favor.  And if there is something that shows corruption, then Trump could have the IG look at that.
> 
> No, it's not bad if you ask a vendor to hire your nephew.  But then again, you have no power to return the favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or to gain favor by the vender who hired his nephew, uhhh ummmm ohhh wait one second here .. Can we say kick back in such situations maybe ? Conflict of interest maybe ???
Click to expand...


If Biden's Son has done what you claim he has and Biden did what you claim he did, it was the job (and still is) of the Justice Department to investigate and bring charges to the both of them.  It's not up to the President to try and blackmail another world leader to do his bidding for him.  The problem here is, it WAS looked into by the Justice Department and no crime was found.  

But if Barr will restart the investigation on the Bidens, he has my blessings.  But, at the same time, he needs to to after the Rumpster Criminals that refuse the Congressional Subpoenas and have the US Marshals arrest and escort their sorry buts to the Congressional floor.


----------



## eagle1462010

Daryl Hunt said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We went these over before.
> Hunter got the high paying job with no experience. So?
> 
> Trump asking a favor to a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is not acceptable no matter how much you twist it. Trump is a piece of shit.
> 
> How is Kushner running around with out diplomatic experience? Don’t tell me he is doing it for free.
> 
> How is Guilliani a private citizen running around like a diplomat? Spreading corrupted propaganda. Don’t tell me he is doing it for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF does that have to do with it?  Trump can hire anybody he wants.
> 
> View attachment 291181
> 
> This is not about Joe hiring somebody.  It's about getting favors from a foreign corrupt company.  Favors are not granted out of kindness.  People expect something in return.  An email was discovered through the FOIA that showed one from Burisma, dropping Hunters name to curry favor from the State Department.
> 
> Impeachment is not for what you or others find acceptable or not.  Impeachment is for high crimes and misdemeanors, none of which Donald is part of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking about hypocrite.
> You mentioned Hunter unqualified and highly paid. I gave you an exact example of the same situations. You are full of cow dung.
> 
> I deal with hundreds of suppliers and vendors. So when I ask one of them to hire one of my nephews. That is a favor. Is that bad?
> 
> Biden ask Burisma to hire his son. Where did Biden violate any rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't know because it''s never been investigated.  That's why Trump asked Zelensky to "look into it" as a favor.  And if there is something that shows corruption, then Trump could have the IG look at that.
> 
> No, it's not bad if you ask a vendor to hire your nephew.  But then again, you have no power to return the favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or to gain favor by the vender who hired his nephew, uhhh ummmm ohhh wait one second here .. Can we say kick back in such situations maybe ? Conflict of interest maybe ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Biden's Son has done what you claim he has and Biden did what you claim he did, it was the job (and still is) of the Justice Department to investigate and bring charges to the both of them.  It's not up to the President to try and blackmail another world leader to do his bidding for him.  The problem here is, it WAS looked into by the Justice Department and no crime was found.
> 
> But if Barr will restart the investigation on the Bidens, he has my blessings.  But, at the same time, he needs to to after the Rumpster Criminals that refuse the Congressional Subpoenas and have the US Marshals arrest and escort their sorry buts to the Congressional floor.
Click to expand...

Sucks for the Dems that they cannot override the Executive Powers..............Equal Branches of the Gov't.............They DO NOT HAVE THAT AUTHORITY..............

If they say THEY DO...........then they must go to the Judicial Branch and Challenge it............You can cry .......scream...........and demand all you want...............it doesn't change a thing...........

In regards to election tampering and corruption in Ukraine.........Trump has every right to ask for cooperation with our DOJ for ongoing investigations.............It's NOT A CRIME to do so...............In regards to his lawyer..........it's his JOB to defend Trump......and finding information to defend him from this Endless attack by the Dems is a part of that Job......


----------



## Daryl Hunt

eagle1462010 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF does that have to do with it?  Trump can hire anybody he wants.
> 
> View attachment 291181
> 
> This is not about Joe hiring somebody.  It's about getting favors from a foreign corrupt company.  Favors are not granted out of kindness.  People expect something in return.  An email was discovered through the FOIA that showed one from Burisma, dropping Hunters name to curry favor from the State Department.
> 
> Impeachment is not for what you or others find acceptable or not.  Impeachment is for high crimes and misdemeanors, none of which Donald is part of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about hypocrite.
> You mentioned Hunter unqualified and highly paid. I gave you an exact example of the same situations. You are full of cow dung.
> 
> I deal with hundreds of suppliers and vendors. So when I ask one of them to hire one of my nephews. That is a favor. Is that bad?
> 
> Biden ask Burisma to hire his son. Where did Biden violate any rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't know because it''s never been investigated.  That's why Trump asked Zelensky to "look into it" as a favor.  And if there is something that shows corruption, then Trump could have the IG look at that.
> 
> No, it's not bad if you ask a vendor to hire your nephew.  But then again, you have no power to return the favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or to gain favor by the vender who hired his nephew, uhhh ummmm ohhh wait one second here .. Can we say kick back in such situations maybe ? Conflict of interest maybe ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Biden's Son has done what you claim he has and Biden did what you claim he did, it was the job (and still is) of the Justice Department to investigate and bring charges to the both of them.  It's not up to the President to try and blackmail another world leader to do his bidding for him.  The problem here is, it WAS looked into by the Justice Department and no crime was found.
> 
> But if Barr will restart the investigation on the Bidens, he has my blessings.  But, at the same time, he needs to to after the Rumpster Criminals that refuse the Congressional Subpoenas and have the US Marshals arrest and escort their sorry buts to the Congressional floor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sucks for the Dems that they cannot override the Executive Powers..............Equal Branches of the Gov't.............They DO NOT HAVE THAT AUTHORITY..............
> 
> If they say THEY DO...........then they must go to the Judicial Branch and Challenge it............You can cry .......scream...........and demand all you want...............it doesn't change a thing...........
> 
> In regards to election tampering and corruption in Ukraine.........Trump has every right to ask for cooperation with our DOJ for ongoing investigations.............It's NOT A CRIME to do so...............In regards to his lawyer..........it's his JOB to defend Trump......and finding information to defend him from this Endless attack by the Dems is a part of that Job......
Click to expand...


One huge problem.  Barr blindly supports anything Rump does and says.  Barr isn't representing the United States of America.  He's Rumps personal lawyer.  So with that in mind, exactly who in the Judicial Branch should Congress take their grievance to?  The Top Cop is corrupt as hell.  Rump has seized control over about 3/5ths of the government.  It should be 1/3rd but he's bot a lock on more like 2/3rds with his criminal Moscow Mitch at his Back.  This looks very similar to Italy in 1933 that propelled Mussolini into absolute power.  Obviously, Rump read the playbook leading up to the power grab in Italy by 1933.  If I thought you had the capability to actually read history I would suggest some good reading for you.  But you only listen to Rush and Hannity and the Extreme Right wing part of Fox along with some conspiracy sites. 

One huge problem, the DOJ did not have an open case looking into the Bidens.  If they had, it would have been unwise but not illegal.  And even Barr wouldn't touch that hot potato.  But would it have been found to be illegal?  Probably not.  Just damaging but not any worse than Rump on any given Tuesday.  But Rump doing it back channel trying to blackmail another head of state to announce they are starting an investigation into the Bidens when Biden was beating him in the polls by refusing funds that were already authorized to go to Ukraine and dangling a face to face meeting to help Ukraine with it's face problem with Russia is downright criminal.  And don't give me that crap that he didn't do any of it.  Everyone from the dog catcher to the lead Diplomat was aware of it after certain date.  But even a Professional Diplomat can only take so much corruption before they say enough.  And that is pretty well what has happened.


----------



## eagle1462010

Daryl Hunt said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about hypocrite.
> You mentioned Hunter unqualified and highly paid. I gave you an exact example of the same situations. You are full of cow dung.
> 
> I deal with hundreds of suppliers and vendors. So when I ask one of them to hire one of my nephews. That is a favor. Is that bad?
> 
> Biden ask Burisma to hire his son. Where did Biden violate any rules?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know because it''s never been investigated.  That's why Trump asked Zelensky to "look into it" as a favor.  And if there is something that shows corruption, then Trump could have the IG look at that.
> 
> No, it's not bad if you ask a vendor to hire your nephew.  But then again, you have no power to return the favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or to gain favor by the vender who hired his nephew, uhhh ummmm ohhh wait one second here .. Can we say kick back in such situations maybe ? Conflict of interest maybe ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Biden's Son has done what you claim he has and Biden did what you claim he did, it was the job (and still is) of the Justice Department to investigate and bring charges to the both of them.  It's not up to the President to try and blackmail another world leader to do his bidding for him.  The problem here is, it WAS looked into by the Justice Department and no crime was found.
> 
> But if Barr will restart the investigation on the Bidens, he has my blessings.  But, at the same time, he needs to to after the Rumpster Criminals that refuse the Congressional Subpoenas and have the US Marshals arrest and escort their sorry buts to the Congressional floor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sucks for the Dems that they cannot override the Executive Powers..............Equal Branches of the Gov't.............They DO NOT HAVE THAT AUTHORITY..............
> 
> If they say THEY DO...........then they must go to the Judicial Branch and Challenge it............You can cry .......scream...........and demand all you want...............it doesn't change a thing...........
> 
> In regards to election tampering and corruption in Ukraine.........Trump has every right to ask for cooperation with our DOJ for ongoing investigations.............It's NOT A CRIME to do so...............In regards to his lawyer..........it's his JOB to defend Trump......and finding information to defend him from this Endless attack by the Dems is a part of that Job......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One huge problem.  Barr blindly supports anything Rump does and says.  Barr isn't representing the United States of America.  He's Rumps personal lawyer.  So with that in mind, exactly who in the Judicial Branch should Congress take their grievance to?  The Top Cop is corrupt as hell.  Rump has seized control over about 3/5ths of the government.  It should be 1/3rd but he's bot a lock on more like 2/3rds with his criminal Moscow Mitch at his Back.  This looks very similar to Italy in 1933 that propelled Mussolini into absolute power.  Obviously, Rump read the playbook leading up to the power grab in Italy by 1933.  If I thought you had the capability to actually read history I would suggest some good reading for you.  But you only listen to Rush and Hannity and the Extreme Right wing part of Fox along with some conspiracy sites.
> 
> One huge problem, the DOJ did not have an open case looking into the Bidens.  If they had, it would have been unwise but not illegal.  And even Barr wouldn't touch that hot potato.  But would it have been found to be illegal?  Probably not.  Just damaging but not any worse than Rump on any given Tuesday.  But Rump doing it back channel trying to blackmail another head of state to announce they are starting an investigation into the Bidens when Biden was beating him in the polls by refusing funds that were already authorized to go to Ukraine and dangling a face to face meeting to help Ukraine with it's face problem with Russia is downright criminal.  And don't give me that crap that he didn't do any of it.  Everyone from the dog catcher to the lead Diplomat was aware of it after certain date.  But even a Professional Diplomat can only take so much corruption before they say enough.  And that is pretty well what has happened.
Click to expand...

Long winded Lie bro.....

Biden didn't go to Ukraine to save it from Russia...........Apple Pie...........and the American way.........He did it to take advantage of the Chaos.......He takes his son on Air Force 2 to the Ukraine while thousands are dying from the Ruskies..........And a week later his son is WOW on the Board of the Largest Gas Producer in the Ukraine.............

If your concern is for the Ukraine with Russia on their door step back then.........Then Biden should have been there to meet with Ukraine military officials to discuss WHAT THEY NEED to PROTECT THEMSELVES...........

Like Lethal aid.............the ability to kill Russian armor.......aka tanks...........Did Joe and Obama do that........they gave a bunch of NON MILITARY AID.............but didn't give Ukraine weapons to stop the Russians on the battlefield...........

Biden CASHED in on his position during a time of Crisis and Chaos..............for his son.......Ray Charles can see that.

Trump on the other hand gave Ukraine Lethal weapons to help them KILL RUSSIANS if need be.........Why didn't that happen when Obama was in power..........hmmmm..........As thousands of Ukrainians were dying......

The DOJ has been looking at 2016 election meddling for years now, but have ignored the DNC's role in this and the courts of Ukraine in this.............Because it has been a Partisan Investigation that ignores the other sides dealings from the Deep State............who are attempting a COUP on Trump.

I'll use what the Dems have been using for years..............IF BIDEN is innocent...........then he should want this investigated to CLEAR HIS NAME.............If he did no crime .............Then he should WELCOME BEING INVESTIGATED.............

The Biden's will not be taken down..............Graham calling for an investigation will in the end do NOTHING.........It's a Show.............Biden and Graham are friends......and behind closed doors laugh about it and rehearse the next SHOW to cover their butts from all the corruption they have done as career politicains.

Career politicians from both parties...........keep the people at each other so they don't come after them for their corruption..............It's a designed strategy


----------



## Olde Europe

Flopper said:


> It needs evidence but not the kind evidence admissible in federal court because there is no federal law against bribing an offical of a foreign country.



You may wish to look up the Foreign Corrupt Practices Act.


----------



## Lesh

Sondland testified that there WAS a Quid Pro Quo. 

He testified that Trump demanded it

He testified that not only Trump, but Pompeo, and Mulvaney , among others were intimately involved

Cooper testified that the Ukrainians knew the aid was held up prior to that phone call

She also testified that the DOD had certified that corruption in Ukraine was not an issue of any significance and that the aid should be released...months prior

Fiona Hill testified that part of what Trump was demanding from Ukraine...and has been spewing since...along with the GOP sycophants...was RUSSIAN PROPAGANDA

Virtually every defense of Trump has been shot down


----------



## eagle1462010

Lesh said:


> Sondland testified that there WAS a Quid Pro Quo.
> 
> He testified that Trump demanded it
> 
> He testified that not only Trump, but Pompeo, and Mulvaney , among others were intimately involved
> 
> Cooper testified that the Ukrainians knew the aid was held up prior to that phone call
> 
> She also testified that the DOD had certified that corruption in Ukraine was not an issue of any significance and that the aid should be released...months prior
> 
> Fiona Hill testified that part of what Trump was demanding from Ukraine...and has been spewing since...along with the GOP sycophants...was RUSSIAN PROPAGANDA
> 
> Virtually every defense of Trump has been shot down


----------



## eagle1462010

Presuming testimony


Go to minute 2.......and let that sink in


----------



## MarathonMike

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Super. Then let's stretch the limits of the Constitution and the definition of 'hearsay' so that the minority Party will always just Impeach every sitting President from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay evidence is admissible in impeachment hearing, grand juries, probate hearing, parole hearings, etc where there is no cross examination.  The reason hearsay evidence is not admissible is that it is generally less reliable and it becomes impossible to cross examine a witness who gives hearsay evidence because the witness can not answer questions about evidence.
> 
> Congress is not a court. It’s a legislative body, and it’s not bound by the centuries of common law that built up around the admissibility of hearsay evidence.  It will be interesting to see what hearsay evidence will be allowed in the a senate trial since rules of evidence and procedures are government by senate rules that are mostly based on precedent.
> 
> However, all this makes little difference since the Senate will vote along party lines as will the House which makes evidence irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if you support that, don't be crying when what comes around goes around.  If the commies are able to get away with this, don't expect the Republicans for forgive and forget.  Like the filibuster rule with judicial nominations, it will come back to haunt the Democrats, trust me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true partisan.  Of course republicans will seek retaliation against the next republican president just as democrats will seek retaliation. That's American politics today. The unstated goal of every political party is a one party state which just happens to be the goal of the communist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well......the communist and Democrat party.  That's why the Democrats became the anti-white party.
> 
> It's one thing for people in parties to try and change leadership.  That's understandable.  But this idiocy would make our founders turn over in their graves.  They want to impeach a President over what "they think" he had in mind when he took certain actions, and brought witnesses who also "thought" what Trump had in mind.
> 
> The entire impeachment is about suppositions, interpretations, and assumptions, but no real facts.  Nixon was a fact; hard core evidence.  Clinton was a fact; DNA evidence and court testimony.  There are no facts here, and certainly no impeachable offenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your GOP filter is obscuring the truth.  What "he (Trump) had in mind" is critical to whether he was violating both the constitution and campaign election laws when he pressured the Ukraine to open an investigation of the Bidens or just sought to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine.  If his intent was to discredit Joe Biden, he is violating the law and the constitution but if his intent is simply to cleanup corruption in the Ukraine, then the Senate should dismiss the applicable charges.
> 
> As explained in the Federalist Papers (I think the number is 65), high crimes and misdemeanors is essentially bad conduct, not necessarily a violation of the law.  If you look back at previous impeachments you will see articles charging violation of oath of office, improper use of executive powers, behavior unbecoming the office, immoral behavior, drunkenness, etc.
> 
> It has become customary that in impeachments today, there be at least one charge of violation of the law but that has not always been the case.  You see, our forefathers believed that public officials must be held to much higher standards than the public.  Just being a law abiding citizens was not enough.  They expected public officials to be of high character.  For example in Articles of Impeachment of Andrew Johnson it was claimed that he spoke with a loud voice, certain intemperate, inflammatory and scandalous harangues before congress.
> 
> Our forefathers would roll over in their graves if they saw who we were electing today.
Click to expand...

Really? So 'High Crimes and Misdemeanors' means essentially bad personal conduct? I see, so since the  "Trump going after a political opponent' spin is blowing up in their faces, they can still Impeach him for saying "grab her by the pussy" in a private conversation. Is that it? Or maybe they will call Stormy Daniels as a surprise witness. Nothing the Democrats do at this point would surprise me.


----------



## RealDave

beautress said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> No quid pro quo.
> 
> All bullshit.
> 
> Win at the polls, lefty losers.
> 
> Such pathetic losers.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump openly admitted to doing precisely that.
> Multiple witnesses said he did precisely that, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Ukraine president said he didn't....You fucks just can't  handle the truth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
Click to expand...

 Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.


----------



## The Purge

RealDave said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> No quid pro quo.
> 
> All bullshit.
> 
> Win at the polls, lefty losers.
> 
> Such pathetic losers.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump openly admitted to doing precisely that.
> Multiple witnesses said he did precisely that, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Ukraine president said he didn't....You fucks just can't  handle the truth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.
Click to expand...

Yes Biden admitted it and on video tape!....Did you knoe... silly question as you know nothing...
Next to go?

Adam Schiff-Ukraine connection comes under scrutiny


----------



## RealDave

The Purge said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump openly admitted to doing precisely that.
> Multiple witnesses said he did precisely that, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> But Ukraine president said he didn't....You fucks just can't  handle the truth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Biden admitted it and on video tape!....Did you knoe... silly question as you know nothing...
> Next to go?
> 
> Adam Schiff-Ukraine connection comes under scrutiny
Click to expand...


Woody, are you really this fucking stupid?

Biden was a acting for our country.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> No quid pro quo.
> 
> All bullshit.
> 
> Win at the polls, lefty losers.
> 
> Such pathetic losers.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump openly admitted to doing precisely that.
> Multiple witnesses said he did precisely that, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Ukraine president said he didn't....You fucks just can't  handle the truth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.
Click to expand...


Admitted by who?


----------



## beagle9

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump openly admitted to doing precisely that.
> Multiple witnesses said he did precisely that, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> But Ukraine president said he didn't....You fucks just can't  handle the truth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admitted by who?
Click to expand...

Joe Biden, with the actions committed that sealed the definition in real time.


----------



## RealDave

eagle1462010 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know because it''s never been investigated.  That's why Trump asked Zelensky to "look into it" as a favor.  And if there is something that shows corruption, then Trump could have the IG look at that.
> 
> No, it's not bad if you ask a vendor to hire your nephew.  But then again, you have no power to return the favor.
> 
> 
> 
> Or to gain favor by the vender who hired his nephew, uhhh ummmm ohhh wait one second here .. Can we say kick back in such situations maybe ? Conflict of interest maybe ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Biden's Son has done what you claim he has and Biden did what you claim he did, it was the job (and still is) of the Justice Department to investigate and bring charges to the both of them.  It's not up to the President to try and blackmail another world leader to do his bidding for him.  The problem here is, it WAS looked into by the Justice Department and no crime was found.
> 
> But if Barr will restart the investigation on the Bidens, he has my blessings.  But, at the same time, he needs to to after the Rumpster Criminals that refuse the Congressional Subpoenas and have the US Marshals arrest and escort their sorry buts to the Congressional floor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sucks for the Dems that they cannot override the Executive Powers..............Equal Branches of the Gov't.............They DO NOT HAVE THAT AUTHORITY..............
> 
> If they say THEY DO...........then they must go to the Judicial Branch and Challenge it............You can cry .......scream...........and demand all you want...............it doesn't change a thing...........
> 
> In regards to election tampering and corruption in Ukraine.........Trump has every right to ask for cooperation with our DOJ for ongoing investigations.............It's NOT A CRIME to do so...............In regards to his lawyer..........it's his JOB to defend Trump......and finding information to defend him from this Endless attack by the Dems is a part of that Job......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One huge problem.  Barr blindly supports anything Rump does and says.  Barr isn't representing the United States of America.  He's Rumps personal lawyer.  So with that in mind, exactly who in the Judicial Branch should Congress take their grievance to?  The Top Cop is corrupt as hell.  Rump has seized control over about 3/5ths of the government.  It should be 1/3rd but he's bot a lock on more like 2/3rds with his criminal Moscow Mitch at his Back.  This looks very similar to Italy in 1933 that propelled Mussolini into absolute power.  Obviously, Rump read the playbook leading up to the power grab in Italy by 1933.  If I thought you had the capability to actually read history I would suggest some good reading for you.  But you only listen to Rush and Hannity and the Extreme Right wing part of Fox along with some conspiracy sites.
> 
> One huge problem, the DOJ did not have an open case looking into the Bidens.  If they had, it would have been unwise but not illegal.  And even Barr wouldn't touch that hot potato.  But would it have been found to be illegal?  Probably not.  Just damaging but not any worse than Rump on any given Tuesday.  But Rump doing it back channel trying to blackmail another head of state to announce they are starting an investigation into the Bidens when Biden was beating him in the polls by refusing funds that were already authorized to go to Ukraine and dangling a face to face meeting to help Ukraine with it's face problem with Russia is downright criminal.  And don't give me that crap that he didn't do any of it.  Everyone from the dog catcher to the lead Diplomat was aware of it after certain date.  But even a Professional Diplomat can only take so much corruption before they say enough.  And that is pretty well what has happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Long winded Lie bro.....
> 
> Biden didn't go to Ukraine to save it from Russia...........Apple Pie...........and the American way.........He did it to take advantage of the Chaos.......He takes his son on Air Force 2 to the Ukraine while thousands are dying from the Ruskies..........And a week later his son is WOW on the Board of the Largest Gas Producer in the Ukraine.............
> 
> If your concern is for the Ukraine with Russia on their door step back then.........Then Biden should have been there to meet with Ukraine military officials to discuss WHAT THEY NEED to PROTECT THEMSELVES...........
> 
> Like Lethal aid.............the ability to kill Russian armor.......aka tanks...........Did Joe and Obama do that........they gave a bunch of NON MILITARY AID.............but didn't give Ukraine weapons to stop the Russians on the battlefield...........
> 
> Biden CASHED in on his position during a time of Crisis and Chaos..............for his son.......Ray Charles can see that.
> 
> Trump on the other hand gave Ukraine Lethal weapons to help them KILL RUSSIANS if need be.........Why didn't that happen when Obama was in power..........hmmmm..........As thousands of Ukrainians were dying......
> 
> The DOJ has been looking at 2016 election meddling for years now, but have ignored the DNC's role in this and the courts of Ukraine in this.............Because it has been a Partisan Investigation that ignores the other sides dealings from the Deep State............who are attempting a COUP on Trump.
> 
> I'll use what the Dems have been using for years..............IF BIDEN is innocent...........then he should want this investigated to CLEAR HIS NAME.............If he did no crime .............Then he should WELCOME BEING INVESTIGATED.............
> 
> The Biden's will not be taken down..............Graham calling for an investigation will in the end do NOTHING.........It's a Show.............Biden and Graham are friends......and behind closed doors laugh about it and rehearse the next SHOW to cover their butts from all the corruption they have done as career politicains.
> 
> Career politicians from both parties...........keep the people at each other so they don't come after them for their corruption..............It's a designed strategy
Click to expand...

  Jesus fuck you people are dumnber than shit.

How often has Ivanka or Jared ride on AF1?  When Trump was dealing with China, both  Donnie & Ivanka were getting copyrights for their businesses.

 That is corruption.

Joe Biden acted along with other countries to remove a prosecutor. (there was no active barisma investigation at that time)

Hunter Biden was never being investigated.

You God damn stupid fucks need to start caring more about Amerca than that Conman you elected President.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

MarathonMike said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay evidence is admissible in impeachment hearing, grand juries, probate hearing, parole hearings, etc where there is no cross examination.  The reason hearsay evidence is not admissible is that it is generally less reliable and it becomes impossible to cross examine a witness who gives hearsay evidence because the witness can not answer questions about evidence.
> 
> Congress is not a court. It’s a legislative body, and it’s not bound by the centuries of common law that built up around the admissibility of hearsay evidence.  It will be interesting to see what hearsay evidence will be allowed in the a senate trial since rules of evidence and procedures are government by senate rules that are mostly based on precedent.
> 
> However, all this makes little difference since the Senate will vote along party lines as will the House which makes evidence irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you support that, don't be crying when what comes around goes around.  If the commies are able to get away with this, don't expect the Republicans for forgive and forget.  Like the filibuster rule with judicial nominations, it will come back to haunt the Democrats, trust me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true partisan.  Of course republicans will seek retaliation against the next republican president just as democrats will seek retaliation. That's American politics today. The unstated goal of every political party is a one party state which just happens to be the goal of the communist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well......the communist and Democrat party.  That's why the Democrats became the anti-white party.
> 
> It's one thing for people in parties to try and change leadership.  That's understandable.  But this idiocy would make our founders turn over in their graves.  They want to impeach a President over what "they think" he had in mind when he took certain actions, and brought witnesses who also "thought" what Trump had in mind.
> 
> The entire impeachment is about suppositions, interpretations, and assumptions, but no real facts.  Nixon was a fact; hard core evidence.  Clinton was a fact; DNA evidence and court testimony.  There are no facts here, and certainly no impeachable offenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your GOP filter is obscuring the truth.  What "he (Trump) had in mind" is critical to whether he was violating both the constitution and campaign election laws when he pressured the Ukraine to open an investigation of the Bidens or just sought to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine.  If his intent was to discredit Joe Biden, he is violating the law and the constitution but if his intent is simply to cleanup corruption in the Ukraine, then the Senate should dismiss the applicable charges.
> 
> As explained in the Federalist Papers (I think the number is 65), high crimes and misdemeanors is essentially bad conduct, not necessarily a violation of the law.  If you look back at previous impeachments you will see articles charging violation of oath of office, improper use of executive powers, behavior unbecoming the office, immoral behavior, drunkenness, etc.
> 
> It has become customary that in impeachments today, there be at least one charge of violation of the law but that has not always been the case.  You see, our forefathers believed that public officials must be held to much higher standards than the public.  Just being a law abiding citizens was not enough.  They expected public officials to be of high character.  For example in Articles of Impeachment of Andrew Johnson it was claimed that he spoke with a loud voice, certain intemperate, inflammatory and scandalous harangues before congress.
> 
> Our forefathers would roll over in their graves if they saw who we were electing today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? So 'High Crimes and Misdemeanors' means essentially bad personal conduct? I see, so since the  "Trump going after a political opponent' spin is blowing up in their faces, they can still Impeach him for saying "grab her by the pussy" in a private conversation. Is that it? Or maybe they will call Stormy Daniels as a surprise witness. Nothing the Democrats do at this point would surprise me.
Click to expand...


If Democrats want to set that precedent, then as I said, I don't want to hear the left complaining when our people are in charge and using the same standards.  If they want to cut off their nose to spite their face,  it only goes to show us how desperate they are for power.


----------



## dudmuck

The Purge said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump openly admitted to doing precisely that.
> Multiple witnesses said he did precisely that, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> But Ukraine president said he didn't....You fucks just can't  handle the truth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Biden admitted it and on video tape!....Did you knoe... silly question as you know nothing...
> Next to go?
> 
> Adam Schiff-Ukraine connection comes under scrutiny
Click to expand...

This Schiff-Ukaine connection gets a mostly false rating.

Since you're unable to defend Trump, you're so desparate you need to make stuff up?


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump openly admitted to doing precisely that.
> Multiple witnesses said he did precisely that, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> But Ukraine president said he didn't....You fucks just can't  handle the truth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admitted by who?
Click to expand...


The current Trump defense is that there was Quid Pro Quo but either Trump never directed it or he did and it is not an impeachable offense.

After all the testimony, anyone denying Quid pro quo is just a lying fuck more interested in saving Trump than our country..


----------



## eagle1462010

After reading more about Sondman............He's an Opportunist.............

His wife is a long time Democrat.......Sondman donates to the GOP.......people like Romney.

They host political fund raisers and parties for both sides...........wife for the Dems.......He does for the GOP............Big time Real Estate guy and how he knows Trump.

He and his wife ditched Trump over issues of a friend.........then after Trump wins.........Sondman throws a MILLION dollars into the Inaugoration of Trump.........To make sure the wheels are greased up properly.......................after the MILLION...........Now an Ambassador.........Then runs to Ukraine for...................who da hell knows...............

Then gets caught up in this Impeachment...........Called in by the Dems.....Sondman appeases the Dems.....and his testimony shows he doesn't have Jack Squat.

My God this Establishment guy plays both sides ..........Flip Flop....Flip Flop


----------



## The Purge

RealDave said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Ukraine president said he didn't....You fucks just can't  handle the truth!
> 
> 
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Biden admitted it and on video tape!....Did you knoe... silly question as you know nothing...
> Next to go?
> 
> Adam Schiff-Ukraine connection comes under scrutiny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Woody, are you really this fucking stupid?
> 
> Biden was a acting for our country.
Click to expand...

Commie, are you that stupid, even DemonRATS WARNED BITEM about the problem, and now we know his son got over $3 million a year riding on his FATHERS NAME....Don't  you commie bastards know I am going to slap your lying ass with facts....apparently I am 100% correct when I say our communist leftists in here have IQ's under 50!

Diplomat tells investigators he raised alarms in 2015 about Hunter Biden's Ukraine work but ...

Oct 18, 2019 · Hunter Biden on Oct. 15 discussed his business dealings in Ukraine and China in his first interview since House Democrats

And to back that up...
Ukraine is 'Auditing' Cases on Biden and Burisma Gas Company



Oct 4, 2019 · Ukrainian businessman and founder of the Burisma Holdings Ukrainian Mykola Zlochevsky, founder of Burisma Holdings Company


----------



## RealDave

It has now come out that both Nunes & Jordan made trips to dig up dirt about Biden & the Ukraine.

So the two key Republicans were complicit in the effort to smear Biden.

Wow, the Republicans just get dirtier & dirtier as  we go.


----------



## eagle1462010

RealDave said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or to gain favor by the vender who hired his nephew, uhhh ummmm ohhh wait one second here .. Can we say kick back in such situations maybe ? Conflict of interest maybe ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden's Son has done what you claim he has and Biden did what you claim he did, it was the job (and still is) of the Justice Department to investigate and bring charges to the both of them.  It's not up to the President to try and blackmail another world leader to do his bidding for him.  The problem here is, it WAS looked into by the Justice Department and no crime was found.
> 
> But if Barr will restart the investigation on the Bidens, he has my blessings.  But, at the same time, he needs to to after the Rumpster Criminals that refuse the Congressional Subpoenas and have the US Marshals arrest and escort their sorry buts to the Congressional floor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sucks for the Dems that they cannot override the Executive Powers..............Equal Branches of the Gov't.............They DO NOT HAVE THAT AUTHORITY..............
> 
> If they say THEY DO...........then they must go to the Judicial Branch and Challenge it............You can cry .......scream...........and demand all you want...............it doesn't change a thing...........
> 
> In regards to election tampering and corruption in Ukraine.........Trump has every right to ask for cooperation with our DOJ for ongoing investigations.............It's NOT A CRIME to do so...............In regards to his lawyer..........it's his JOB to defend Trump......and finding information to defend him from this Endless attack by the Dems is a part of that Job......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One huge problem.  Barr blindly supports anything Rump does and says.  Barr isn't representing the United States of America.  He's Rumps personal lawyer.  So with that in mind, exactly who in the Judicial Branch should Congress take their grievance to?  The Top Cop is corrupt as hell.  Rump has seized control over about 3/5ths of the government.  It should be 1/3rd but he's bot a lock on more like 2/3rds with his criminal Moscow Mitch at his Back.  This looks very similar to Italy in 1933 that propelled Mussolini into absolute power.  Obviously, Rump read the playbook leading up to the power grab in Italy by 1933.  If I thought you had the capability to actually read history I would suggest some good reading for you.  But you only listen to Rush and Hannity and the Extreme Right wing part of Fox along with some conspiracy sites.
> 
> One huge problem, the DOJ did not have an open case looking into the Bidens.  If they had, it would have been unwise but not illegal.  And even Barr wouldn't touch that hot potato.  But would it have been found to be illegal?  Probably not.  Just damaging but not any worse than Rump on any given Tuesday.  But Rump doing it back channel trying to blackmail another head of state to announce they are starting an investigation into the Bidens when Biden was beating him in the polls by refusing funds that were already authorized to go to Ukraine and dangling a face to face meeting to help Ukraine with it's face problem with Russia is downright criminal.  And don't give me that crap that he didn't do any of it.  Everyone from the dog catcher to the lead Diplomat was aware of it after certain date.  But even a Professional Diplomat can only take so much corruption before they say enough.  And that is pretty well what has happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Long winded Lie bro.....
> 
> Biden didn't go to Ukraine to save it from Russia...........Apple Pie...........and the American way.........He did it to take advantage of the Chaos.......He takes his son on Air Force 2 to the Ukraine while thousands are dying from the Ruskies..........And a week later his son is WOW on the Board of the Largest Gas Producer in the Ukraine.............
> 
> If your concern is for the Ukraine with Russia on their door step back then.........Then Biden should have been there to meet with Ukraine military officials to discuss WHAT THEY NEED to PROTECT THEMSELVES...........
> 
> Like Lethal aid.............the ability to kill Russian armor.......aka tanks...........Did Joe and Obama do that........they gave a bunch of NON MILITARY AID.............but didn't give Ukraine weapons to stop the Russians on the battlefield...........
> 
> Biden CASHED in on his position during a time of Crisis and Chaos..............for his son.......Ray Charles can see that.
> 
> Trump on the other hand gave Ukraine Lethal weapons to help them KILL RUSSIANS if need be.........Why didn't that happen when Obama was in power..........hmmmm..........As thousands of Ukrainians were dying......
> 
> The DOJ has been looking at 2016 election meddling for years now, but have ignored the DNC's role in this and the courts of Ukraine in this.............Because it has been a Partisan Investigation that ignores the other sides dealings from the Deep State............who are attempting a COUP on Trump.
> 
> I'll use what the Dems have been using for years..............IF BIDEN is innocent...........then he should want this investigated to CLEAR HIS NAME.............If he did no crime .............Then he should WELCOME BEING INVESTIGATED.............
> 
> The Biden's will not be taken down..............Graham calling for an investigation will in the end do NOTHING.........It's a Show.............Biden and Graham are friends......and behind closed doors laugh about it and rehearse the next SHOW to cover their butts from all the corruption they have done as career politicains.
> 
> Career politicians from both parties...........keep the people at each other so they don't come after them for their corruption..............It's a designed strategy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus fuck you people are dumnber than shit.
> 
> How often has Ivanka or Jared ride on AF1?  When Trump was dealing with China, both  Donnie & Ivanka were getting copyrights for their businesses.
> 
> That is corruption.
> 
> Joe Biden acted along with other countries to remove a prosecutor. (there was no active barisma investigation at that time)
> 
> Hunter Biden was never being investigated.
> 
> You God damn stupid fucks need to start caring more about Amerca than that Conman you elected President.
Click to expand...

When I want your advice I'll ask for it.................Biden is dirty...........He was hooking up his son with his position while Ukrainians were dying in the field against Russia............

If he's so great, why wasn't he there arranging anti tank missiles to KILL RUSSIANS............You have for years said TRUMP RUSSIA..............yet your own side sent MRE's instead of weapons while people were dying........

Your party is a JOKE...........Biden is a Joke........and so is this investigation............


----------



## RealDave

eagle1462010 said:


> After reading more about Sondman............He's an Opportunist.............
> 
> His wife is a long time Democrat.......Sondman donates to the GOP.......people like Romney.
> 
> They host political fund raisers and parties for both sides...........wife for the Dems.......He does for the GOP............Big time Real Estate guy and how he knows Trump.
> 
> He and his wife ditched Trump over issues of a friend.........then after Trump wins.........Sondman throws a MILLION dollars into the Inaugoration of Trump.........To make sure the wheels are greased up properly.......................after the MILLION...........Now an Ambassador.........Then runs to Ukraine for...................who da hell knows...............
> 
> Then gets caught up in this Impeachment...........Called in by the Dems.....Sondman appeases the Dems.....and his testimony shows he doesn't have Jack Squat.
> 
> My God this Establishment guy plays both sides ..........Flip Flop....Flip Flop



So the guy donates this money to Trump. But since he opted to tell the truth, you argue that this somehow says he hated Trump?

You guys are getting dumber by the minute.


----------



## The Purge

dudmuck said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Ukraine president said he didn't....You fucks just can't  handle the truth!
> 
> 
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise⁹ for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Biden admitted it and on video tape!....Did you knoe... silly question as you know nothing...
> Next to go?
> 
> Adam Schiff-Ukraine connection comes under scrutiny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This Schiff-Ukaine connection gets a mostly false rating.
> 
> Since you're unable to defend Trump, you're so desparate you need to make stuff up?
Click to expand...

SNOPES...THE SOROS FUNDED, LEFTIST BIASED SUPPOSED FACT CHECKER.....ROTFLMFAO

AND THEY CALLED IT MOSTLY FALSE....NOT FALSE...got to have that wiggle room when guys like ma prove they are wrong....thanks for my morning laughs!!!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> It has now come out that both Nunes & Jordan made trips to dig up dirt about Biden & the Ukraine.
> 
> So the two key Republicans were complicit in the effort to smear Biden.
> 
> Wow, the Republicans just get dirtier & dirtier as  we go.



Correct.  If we don't stop it now, the next thing you know, they will be laundering money through their lawyers to hire an agency to find dirt on Biden, even if they hire a foreign agent to obtain proof from the Russian government. 

Then where will this country be?


----------



## eagle1462010

RealDave said:


> It has now come out that both Nunes & Jordan made trips to dig up dirt about Biden & the Ukraine.
> 
> So the two key Republicans were complicit in the effort to smear Biden.
> 
> Wow, the Republicans just get dirtier & dirtier as  we go.


They asked simple questions...................and smacked down your star witnesses......

Did anyone one on this Planet........tell you Investigation for Aid........

Nope............You have nothing...........and that testimony is beyond bizarre..........I love you.......I love you not.......I love you..........I love you not .........appointee who's own wife is a Dem who helps them as well.

What a lovely Script the establishment is playing out now...........

WE GOT YOU...........NO YOU DON'T..........LOL

Opening statement...........Trumps over............questioning..........NOTHING....

What a Joke.


----------



## The Purge

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Ukraine president said he didn't....You fucks just can't  handle the truth!
> 
> 
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admitted by who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The current Trump defense is that there was Quid Pro Quo but either Trump never directed it or he did and it is not an impeachable offense.
> 
> After all the testimony, anyone denying Quid pro quo is just a lying fuck more interested in saving Trump than our country..
Click to expand...

Aw, but what about Jojo's EXTORTION for his ,$3 million dollar kid?....BTW, did the Surrender Monkey ever give Ukraine military aid when pleaded for during Russias invading Crimea?....The Surrender Monkey was a PUTIN ASSET WITHOLDING AID....CERTAINLY WORTH A DECENT INVESTIGATION!


----------



## eagle1462010

RealDave said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After reading more about Sondman............He's an Opportunist.............
> 
> His wife is a long time Democrat.......Sondman donates to the GOP.......people like Romney.
> 
> They host political fund raisers and parties for both sides...........wife for the Dems.......He does for the GOP............Big time Real Estate guy and how he knows Trump.
> 
> He and his wife ditched Trump over issues of a friend.........then after Trump wins.........Sondman throws a MILLION dollars into the Inaugoration of Trump.........To make sure the wheels are greased up properly.......................after the MILLION...........Now an Ambassador.........Then runs to Ukraine for...................who da hell knows...............
> 
> Then gets caught up in this Impeachment...........Called in by the Dems.....Sondman appeases the Dems.....and his testimony shows he doesn't have Jack Squat.
> 
> My God this Establishment guy plays both sides ..........Flip Flop....Flip Flop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the guy donates this money to Trump. But since he opted to tell the truth, you argue that this somehow says he hated Trump?
> 
> You guys are getting dumber by the minute.
Click to expand...

He assumed..............Making an ass out of you and me...........

No first hand knowledge...........and a long winded script to appease the Dems.........then later his own testimony blown out of the water.........

Who wrote this script.........LOL


----------



## beagle9

RealDave said:


> It has now come out that both Nunes & Jordan made trips to dig up dirt about Biden & the Ukraine.
> 
> So the two key Republicans were complicit in the effort to smear Biden.
> 
> Wow, the Republicans just get dirtier & dirtier as  we go.


Dig up dirt or investigate the dirt already laying on the surface in which has to be dealt with if we are a country that truly believes in the constitution and the laws of our nation ??

It appears that certain politicians have learned over time, just like certain rich people have, that using off shore accounts to hide millions or to commit corrupt acts outside of our country has become a window of opportunity...  It is a major problem as of late, for which they have been taking advantage of once finding the connections off shore to aid them in committing such acts or things.


----------



## eagle1462010

Ok.............your the President.........or VP and you go to Ukraine.............You are THERE TO HELP.......

Ukraine says..........my people are DYING..........PLEASE HELP US.............

Then you give them MRE's......and no weapons............

Really....

I'd have handed them Tank killers and low grade weaponized drones to smoke the Russians...........Not a bunch of MRE's.........Were the MRE's going to Ukraine soldiers as last meals under Obama.......

What a Farse this country has become.


----------



## MarathonMike

Daryl Hunt said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about hypocrite.
> You mentioned Hunter unqualified and highly paid. I gave you an exact example of the same situations. You are full of cow dung.
> 
> I deal with hundreds of suppliers and vendors. So when I ask one of them to hire one of my nephews. That is a favor. Is that bad?
> 
> Biden ask Burisma to hire his son. Where did Biden violate any rules?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know because it''s never been investigated.  That's why Trump asked Zelensky to "look into it" as a favor.  And if there is something that shows corruption, then Trump could have the IG look at that.
> 
> No, it's not bad if you ask a vendor to hire your nephew.  But then again, you have no power to return the favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or to gain favor by the vender who hired his nephew, uhhh ummmm ohhh wait one second here .. Can we say kick back in such situations maybe ? Conflict of interest maybe ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Biden's Son has done what you claim he has and Biden did what you claim he did, it was the job (and still is) of the Justice Department to investigate and bring charges to the both of them.  It's not up to the President to try and blackmail another world leader to do his bidding for him.  The problem here is, it WAS looked into by the Justice Department and no crime was found.
> 
> But if Barr will restart the investigation on the Bidens, he has my blessings.  But, at the same time, he needs to to after the Rumpster Criminals that refuse the Congressional Subpoenas and have the US Marshals arrest and escort their sorry buts to the Congressional floor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sucks for the Dems that they cannot override the Executive Powers..............Equal Branches of the Gov't.............They DO NOT HAVE THAT AUTHORITY..............
> 
> If they say THEY DO...........then they must go to the Judicial Branch and Challenge it............You can cry .......scream...........and demand all you want...............it doesn't change a thing...........
> 
> In regards to election tampering and corruption in Ukraine.........Trump has every right to ask for cooperation with our DOJ for ongoing investigations.............It's NOT A CRIME to do so...............In regards to his lawyer..........it's his JOB to defend Trump......and finding information to defend him from this Endless attack by the Dems is a part of that Job......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One huge problem.  Barr blindly supports anything Rump does and says.  Barr isn't representing the United States of America.  He's Rumps personal lawyer.  So with that in mind, exactly who in the Judicial Branch should Congress take their grievance to?  The Top Cop is corrupt as hell.  Rump has seized control over about 3/5ths of the government.  It should be 1/3rd but he's bot a lock on more like 2/3rds with his criminal Moscow Mitch at his Back.  This looks very similar to Italy in 1933 that propelled Mussolini into absolute power.  Obviously, Rump read the playbook leading up to the power grab in Italy by 1933.  If I thought you had the capability to actually read history I would suggest some good reading for you.  But you only listen to Rush and Hannity and the Extreme Right wing part of Fox along with some conspiracy sites.
> 
> One huge problem, the DOJ did not have an open case looking into the Bidens.  If they had, it would have been unwise but not illegal.  And even Barr wouldn't touch that hot potato.  But would it have been found to be illegal?  Probably not.  Just damaging but not any worse than Rump on any given Tuesday.  But Rump doing it back channel trying to blackmail another head of state to announce they are starting an investigation into the Bidens when Biden was beating him in the polls by refusing funds that were already authorized to go to Ukraine and dangling a face to face meeting to help Ukraine with it's face problem with Russia is downright criminal.  And don't give me that crap that he didn't do any of it.  Everyone from the dog catcher to the lead Diplomat was aware of it after certain date.  But even a Professional Diplomat can only take so much corruption before they say enough.  And that is pretty well what has happened.
Click to expand...

But you were happy as could be with Obama's main henchman Eric Holder right? You remember him, the facilitator of the Ferguson Riots and the gun running operation to the Mexican Drug Cartel among other subversive activities?


----------



## ColonelAngus

RealDave said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or to gain favor by the vender who hired his nephew, uhhh ummmm ohhh wait one second here .. Can we say kick back in such situations maybe ? Conflict of interest maybe ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden's Son has done what you claim he has and Biden did what you claim he did, it was the job (and still is) of the Justice Department to investigate and bring charges to the both of them.  It's not up to the President to try and blackmail another world leader to do his bidding for him.  The problem here is, it WAS looked into by the Justice Department and no crime was found.
> 
> But if Barr will restart the investigation on the Bidens, he has my blessings.  But, at the same time, he needs to to after the Rumpster Criminals that refuse the Congressional Subpoenas and have the US Marshals arrest and escort their sorry buts to the Congressional floor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sucks for the Dems that they cannot override the Executive Powers..............Equal Branches of the Gov't.............They DO NOT HAVE THAT AUTHORITY..............
> 
> If they say THEY DO...........then they must go to the Judicial Branch and Challenge it............You can cry .......scream...........and demand all you want...............it doesn't change a thing...........
> 
> In regards to election tampering and corruption in Ukraine.........Trump has every right to ask for cooperation with our DOJ for ongoing investigations.............It's NOT A CRIME to do so...............In regards to his lawyer..........it's his JOB to defend Trump......and finding information to defend him from this Endless attack by the Dems is a part of that Job......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One huge problem.  Barr blindly supports anything Rump does and says.  Barr isn't representing the United States of America.  He's Rumps personal lawyer.  So with that in mind, exactly who in the Judicial Branch should Congress take their grievance to?  The Top Cop is corrupt as hell.  Rump has seized control over about 3/5ths of the government.  It should be 1/3rd but he's bot a lock on more like 2/3rds with his criminal Moscow Mitch at his Back.  This looks very similar to Italy in 1933 that propelled Mussolini into absolute power.  Obviously, Rump read the playbook leading up to the power grab in Italy by 1933.  If I thought you had the capability to actually read history I would suggest some good reading for you.  But you only listen to Rush and Hannity and the Extreme Right wing part of Fox along with some conspiracy sites.
> 
> One huge problem, the DOJ did not have an open case looking into the Bidens.  If they had, it would have been unwise but not illegal.  And even Barr wouldn't touch that hot potato.  But would it have been found to be illegal?  Probably not.  Just damaging but not any worse than Rump on any given Tuesday.  But Rump doing it back channel trying to blackmail another head of state to announce they are starting an investigation into the Bidens when Biden was beating him in the polls by refusing funds that were already authorized to go to Ukraine and dangling a face to face meeting to help Ukraine with it's face problem with Russia is downright criminal.  And don't give me that crap that he didn't do any of it.  Everyone from the dog catcher to the lead Diplomat was aware of it after certain date.  But even a Professional Diplomat can only take so much corruption before they say enough.  And that is pretty well what has happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Long winded Lie bro.....
> 
> Biden didn't go to Ukraine to save it from Russia...........Apple Pie...........and the American way.........He did it to take advantage of the Chaos.......He takes his son on Air Force 2 to the Ukraine while thousands are dying from the Ruskies..........And a week later his son is WOW on the Board of the Largest Gas Producer in the Ukraine.............
> 
> If your concern is for the Ukraine with Russia on their door step back then.........Then Biden should have been there to meet with Ukraine military officials to discuss WHAT THEY NEED to PROTECT THEMSELVES...........
> 
> Like Lethal aid.............the ability to kill Russian armor.......aka tanks...........Did Joe and Obama do that........they gave a bunch of NON MILITARY AID.............but didn't give Ukraine weapons to stop the Russians on the battlefield...........
> 
> Biden CASHED in on his position during a time of Crisis and Chaos..............for his son.......Ray Charles can see that.
> 
> Trump on the other hand gave Ukraine Lethal weapons to help them KILL RUSSIANS if need be.........Why didn't that happen when Obama was in power..........hmmmm..........As thousands of Ukrainians were dying......
> 
> The DOJ has been looking at 2016 election meddling for years now, but have ignored the DNC's role in this and the courts of Ukraine in this.............Because it has been a Partisan Investigation that ignores the other sides dealings from the Deep State............who are attempting a COUP on Trump.
> 
> I'll use what the Dems have been using for years..............IF BIDEN is innocent...........then he should want this investigated to CLEAR HIS NAME.............If he did no crime .............Then he should WELCOME BEING INVESTIGATED.............
> 
> The Biden's will not be taken down..............Graham calling for an investigation will in the end do NOTHING.........It's a Show.............Biden and Graham are friends......and behind closed doors laugh about it and rehearse the next SHOW to cover their butts from all the corruption they have done as career politicains.
> 
> Career politicians from both parties...........keep the people at each other so they don't come after them for their corruption..............It's a designed strategy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus fuck you people are dumnber than shit.
> 
> How often has Ivanka or Jared ride on AF1?  When Trump was dealing with China, both  Donnie & Ivanka were getting copyrights for their businesses.
> 
> That is corruption.
> 
> Joe Biden acted along with other countries to remove a prosecutor. (there was no active barisma investigation at that time)
> 
> Hunter Biden was never being investigated.
> 
> You God damn stupid fucks need to start caring more about Amerca than that Conman you elected President.
Click to expand...


You guys have to remember. RealDave is a Trumpster who is trolling us by acting like a HIllary asslicker.  Don’t get too riled up. It’s a parody. This person doesn’t exist in REAL life.


----------



## eagle1462010

I will ask again..............Why didn't Obama and Biden give weapons to Ukraine when their people were dying.............

And again............I've that had been me they would have gotten the weapons and told good hunting.........

And 3 years of Russian BS from the left..............No wonder the world laughs at us.


----------



## The Purge

RealDave said:


> It has now come out that both Nunes & Jordan made trips to dig up dirt about Biden & the Ukraine.
> 
> So the two key Republicans were complicit in the effort to smear Biden.
> 
> Wow, the Republicans just get dirtier & dirtier as  we go.


So did Mueller to over 13 countries costing tax payers overv$30 million dollars took over 2vyears and came up with....well a few PROCESS CRIMES on third tier player but absolutely nothing on Trump...and we see even an EX MUELLER LAWYER ....
*daily caller ^*

The former FBI lawyer who is reportedly under investigation for altering documents in the Russia probe took part in a 2017 interview with Trump adviser George Papadopoulos, and also wrote anti-Trump text messages that were revealed in a Justice Department report released last year


----------



## texas103

Will Bolton testify?  Finally back on social media after being blocked for 2 weeks.   WH press secretary Grisham "Bolton never blocked, is aging, he must have forgot his password" LOL Head of NSA can't access his account because he forgot his PW?


----------



## dudmuck

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump openly admitted to doing precisely that.
> Multiple witnesses said he did precisely that, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> But Ukraine president said he didn't....You fucks just can't  handle the truth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admitted by who?
Click to expand...

_In a Friday interview on "Fox & Friends," President Donald Trump admitted to holding up military aid to pressure Ukraine's government to investigate a baseless conspiracy theory that Ukraine interfered in the 2016 US election.

In other words, he acknowledged doing the very thing he could be impeached for and has repeatedly denied._

Here's the interview. Portions relevant to this article start around the 5:50 mark.


----------



## ColonelAngus

eagle1462010 said:


> I will ask again..............Why didn't Obama and Biden give weapons to Ukraine when their people were dying.............
> 
> And again............I've that had been me they would have gotten the weapons and told good hunting.........
> 
> And 3 years of Russian BS from the left..............No wonder the world laughs at us.



The Grandstanding by the Dimms during the hearings about aid being delayed while Ukrainians were dying from being attacked by Putin was absolutely fucking laughable when Obama didn’t give any weapons for 8 years!

What did Obama do when PUTIN ANNEXED CRIMEA?  Jack fucking squat.


----------



## ColonelAngus

dudmuck said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Ukraine president said he didn't....You fucks just can't  handle the truth!
> 
> 
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admitted by who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _In a Friday interview on "Fox & Friends," President Donald Trump admitted to holding up military aid to pressure Ukraine's government to investigate a baseless conspiracy theory that Ukraine interfered in the 2016 US election.
> 
> In other words, he acknowledged doing the very thing he could be impeached for and has repeatedly denied._
> 
> Here's the interview. Portions relevant to this article start around the 5:50 mark.
Click to expand...


I’ll just leave this here...

Politico: Ukraine interfered in 2016 election against Trump on behalf of Hillary Clinton | Sharyl Attkisson


----------



## eagle1462010

This is wha Ukraine is REALLY ABOUT..............

Then and now...............

Ukraine Warns of Gas Crisis as Negotiations With Russia Drag On







And it is about WHO PROFITS FROM IT.


----------



## RealDave

ColonelAngus said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will ask again..............Why didn't Obama and Biden give weapons to Ukraine when their people were dying.............
> 
> And again............I've that had been me they would have gotten the weapons and told good hunting.........
> 
> And 3 years of Russian BS from the left..............No wonder the world laughs at us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grandstanding by the Dimms during the hearings about aid being delayed while Ukrainians were dying from being attacked by Putin was absolutely fucking laughable when Obama didn’t give any weapons for 8 years!
> 
> What did Obama do when PUTIN ANNEXED CRIMEA?  Jack fucking squat.
Click to expand...



'The Russia incursion into the Ukraine was in 2014.

Maybe this stupid fuck Trumpette can explain how Obama did not provide military assistance for 8 years.

I mean really.


----------



## flack

ColonelAngus said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden's Son has done what you claim he has and Biden did what you claim he did, it was the job (and still is) of the Justice Department to investigate and bring charges to the both of them.  It's not up to the President to try and blackmail another world leader to do his bidding for him.  The problem here is, it WAS looked into by the Justice Department and no crime was found.
> 
> But if Barr will restart the investigation on the Bidens, he has my blessings.  But, at the same time, he needs to to after the Rumpster Criminals that refuse the Congressional Subpoenas and have the US Marshals arrest and escort their sorry buts to the Congressional floor.
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks for the Dems that they cannot override the Executive Powers..............Equal Branches of the Gov't.............They DO NOT HAVE THAT AUTHORITY..............
> 
> If they say THEY DO...........then they must go to the Judicial Branch and Challenge it............You can cry .......scream...........and demand all you want...............it doesn't change a thing...........
> 
> In regards to election tampering and corruption in Ukraine.........Trump has every right to ask for cooperation with our DOJ for ongoing investigations.............It's NOT A CRIME to do so...............In regards to his lawyer..........it's his JOB to defend Trump......and finding information to defend him from this Endless attack by the Dems is a part of that Job......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One huge problem.  Barr blindly supports anything Rump does and says.  Barr isn't representing the United States of America.  He's Rumps personal lawyer.  So with that in mind, exactly who in the Judicial Branch should Congress take their grievance to?  The Top Cop is corrupt as hell.  Rump has seized control over about 3/5ths of the government.  It should be 1/3rd but he's bot a lock on more like 2/3rds with his criminal Moscow Mitch at his Back.  This looks very similar to Italy in 1933 that propelled Mussolini into absolute power.  Obviously, Rump read the playbook leading up to the power grab in Italy by 1933.  If I thought you had the capability to actually read history I would suggest some good reading for you.  But you only listen to Rush and Hannity and the Extreme Right wing part of Fox along with some conspiracy sites.
> 
> One huge problem, the DOJ did not have an open case looking into the Bidens.  If they had, it would have been unwise but not illegal.  And even Barr wouldn't touch that hot potato.  But would it have been found to be illegal?  Probably not.  Just damaging but not any worse than Rump on any given Tuesday.  But Rump doing it back channel trying to blackmail another head of state to announce they are starting an investigation into the Bidens when Biden was beating him in the polls by refusing funds that were already authorized to go to Ukraine and dangling a face to face meeting to help Ukraine with it's face problem with Russia is downright criminal.  And don't give me that crap that he didn't do any of it.  Everyone from the dog catcher to the lead Diplomat was aware of it after certain date.  But even a Professional Diplomat can only take so much corruption before they say enough.  And that is pretty well what has happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Long winded Lie bro.....
> 
> Biden didn't go to Ukraine to save it from Russia...........Apple Pie...........and the American way.........He did it to take advantage of the Chaos.......He takes his son on Air Force 2 to the Ukraine while thousands are dying from the Ruskies..........And a week later his son is WOW on the Board of the Largest Gas Producer in the Ukraine.............
> 
> If your concern is for the Ukraine with Russia on their door step back then.........Then Biden should have been there to meet with Ukraine military officials to discuss WHAT THEY NEED to PROTECT THEMSELVES...........
> 
> Like Lethal aid.............the ability to kill Russian armor.......aka tanks...........Did Joe and Obama do that........they gave a bunch of NON MILITARY AID.............but didn't give Ukraine weapons to stop the Russians on the battlefield...........
> 
> Biden CASHED in on his position during a time of Crisis and Chaos..............for his son.......Ray Charles can see that.
> 
> Trump on the other hand gave Ukraine Lethal weapons to help them KILL RUSSIANS if need be.........Why didn't that happen when Obama was in power..........hmmmm..........As thousands of Ukrainians were dying......
> 
> The DOJ has been looking at 2016 election meddling for years now, but have ignored the DNC's role in this and the courts of Ukraine in this.............Because it has been a Partisan Investigation that ignores the other sides dealings from the Deep State............who are attempting a COUP on Trump.
> 
> I'll use what the Dems have been using for years..............IF BIDEN is innocent...........then he should want this investigated to CLEAR HIS NAME.............If he did no crime .............Then he should WELCOME BEING INVESTIGATED.............
> 
> The Biden's will not be taken down..............Graham calling for an investigation will in the end do NOTHING.........It's a Show.............Biden and Graham are friends......and behind closed doors laugh about it and rehearse the next SHOW to cover their butts from all the corruption they have done as career politicains.
> 
> Career politicians from both parties...........keep the people at each other so they don't come after them for their corruption..............It's a designed strategy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus fuck you people are dumnber than shit.
> 
> How often has Ivanka or Jared ride on AF1?  When Trump was dealing with China, both  Donnie & Ivanka were getting copyrights for their businesses.
> 
> That is corruption.
> 
> Joe Biden acted along with other countries to remove a prosecutor. (there was no active barisma investigation at that time)
> 
> Hunter Biden was never being investigated.
> 
> You God damn stupid fucks need to start caring more about Amerca than that Conman you elected President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys have to remember. RealDave is a Trumpster who is trolling us by acting like a HIllary asslicker.  Don’t get too riled up. It’s a parody. This person doesn’t exist in REAL life.
Click to expand...

 You would be wrong about that. I've known Dave for close to 10 years. He is what he is. Hasn't changed a lick in all those years except he went totally nutso when Trump won the election. But still the same ole Dave.


----------



## beagle9

dudmuck said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Ukraine president said he didn't....You fucks just can't  handle the truth!
> 
> 
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admitted by who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _In a Friday interview on "Fox & Friends," President Donald Trump admitted to holding up military aid to pressure Ukraine's government to investigate a baseless conspiracy theory that Ukraine interfered in the 2016 US election.
> 
> In other words, he acknowledged doing the very thing he could be impeached for and has repeatedly denied._
> 
> Here's the interview. Portions relevant to this article start around the 5:50 mark.
Click to expand...

He had every right to hold up aid if the reason was to investigate or find out if Ukraine interfered in the 2016 elections, and if the Bidens were involved in that corruption over time as well. Not doing these things if have suspicion's of, would constitute a dereliction of duty.


----------



## beautress

Schiff is a Storytelling Liar!
​


----------



## RealDave

ColonelAngus said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admitted by who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _In a Friday interview on "Fox & Friends," President Donald Trump admitted to holding up military aid to pressure Ukraine's government to investigate a baseless conspiracy theory that Ukraine interfered in the 2016 US election.
> 
> In other words, he acknowledged doing the very thing he could be impeached for and has repeatedly denied._
> 
> Here's the interview. Portions relevant to this article start around the 5:50 mark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ll just leave this here...
> 
> Politico: Ukraine interfered in 2016 election against Trump on behalf of Hillary Clinton | Sharyl Attkisson
Click to expand...



So Trump can hitre an Ukraine front man but people in the Ukraine can't tell us what a POS he is?


----------



## eagle1462010

Russia trying to bypass Ukraine with gas supplies.




Russia’s Gas Web Ensnares Europe


----------



## RealDave

beagle9 said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admitted by who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _In a Friday interview on "Fox & Friends," President Donald Trump admitted to holding up military aid to pressure Ukraine's government to investigate a baseless conspiracy theory that Ukraine interfered in the 2016 US election.
> 
> In other words, he acknowledged doing the very thing he could be impeached for and has repeatedly denied._
> 
> Here's the interview. Portions relevant to this article start around the 5:50 mark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had every right to hold up aid if the reason was to investigate or find out if Ukraine interfered in the 2016 elections, and if the Bidens were involved in that corruption over time as well. Not doing these things if have suspicion's of, would constitute a dereliction of duty.
Click to expand...

 Bull fucking shit.  He was only interested in Biden.


----------



## eagle1462010

RealDave said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admitted by who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _In a Friday interview on "Fox & Friends," President Donald Trump admitted to holding up military aid to pressure Ukraine's government to investigate a baseless conspiracy theory that Ukraine interfered in the 2016 US election.
> 
> In other words, he acknowledged doing the very thing he could be impeached for and has repeatedly denied._
> 
> Here's the interview. Portions relevant to this article start around the 5:50 mark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had every right to hold up aid if the reason was to investigate or find out if Ukraine interfered in the 2016 elections, and if the Bidens were involved in that corruption over time as well. Not doing these things if have suspicion's of, would constitute a dereliction of duty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull fucking shit.  He was only interested in Biden.
Click to expand...

Big shit.........Hillary and the DNC were only interested in Trump.


----------



## RealDave

eagle1462010 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden's Son has done what you claim he has and Biden did what you claim he did, it was the job (and still is) of the Justice Department to investigate and bring charges to the both of them.  It's not up to the President to try and blackmail another world leader to do his bidding for him.  The problem here is, it WAS looked into by the Justice Department and no crime was found.
> 
> But if Barr will restart the investigation on the Bidens, he has my blessings.  But, at the same time, he needs to to after the Rumpster Criminals that refuse the Congressional Subpoenas and have the US Marshals arrest and escort their sorry buts to the Congressional floor.
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks for the Dems that they cannot override the Executive Powers..............Equal Branches of the Gov't.............They DO NOT HAVE THAT AUTHORITY..............
> 
> If they say THEY DO...........then they must go to the Judicial Branch and Challenge it............You can cry .......scream...........and demand all you want...............it doesn't change a thing...........
> 
> In regards to election tampering and corruption in Ukraine.........Trump has every right to ask for cooperation with our DOJ for ongoing investigations.............It's NOT A CRIME to do so...............In regards to his lawyer..........it's his JOB to defend Trump......and finding information to defend him from this Endless attack by the Dems is a part of that Job......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One huge problem.  Barr blindly supports anything Rump does and says.  Barr isn't representing the United States of America.  He's Rumps personal lawyer.  So with that in mind, exactly who in the Judicial Branch should Congress take their grievance to?  The Top Cop is corrupt as hell.  Rump has seized control over about 3/5ths of the government.  It should be 1/3rd but he's bot a lock on more like 2/3rds with his criminal Moscow Mitch at his Back.  This looks very similar to Italy in 1933 that propelled Mussolini into absolute power.  Obviously, Rump read the playbook leading up to the power grab in Italy by 1933.  If I thought you had the capability to actually read history I would suggest some good reading for you.  But you only listen to Rush and Hannity and the Extreme Right wing part of Fox along with some conspiracy sites.
> 
> One huge problem, the DOJ did not have an open case looking into the Bidens.  If they had, it would have been unwise but not illegal.  And even Barr wouldn't touch that hot potato.  But would it have been found to be illegal?  Probably not.  Just damaging but not any worse than Rump on any given Tuesday.  But Rump doing it back channel trying to blackmail another head of state to announce they are starting an investigation into the Bidens when Biden was beating him in the polls by refusing funds that were already authorized to go to Ukraine and dangling a face to face meeting to help Ukraine with it's face problem with Russia is downright criminal.  And don't give me that crap that he didn't do any of it.  Everyone from the dog catcher to the lead Diplomat was aware of it after certain date.  But even a Professional Diplomat can only take so much corruption before they say enough.  And that is pretty well what has happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Long winded Lie bro.....
> 
> Biden didn't go to Ukraine to save it from Russia...........Apple Pie...........and the American way.........He did it to take advantage of the Chaos.......He takes his son on Air Force 2 to the Ukraine while thousands are dying from the Ruskies..........And a week later his son is WOW on the Board of the Largest Gas Producer in the Ukraine.............
> 
> If your concern is for the Ukraine with Russia on their door step back then.........Then Biden should have been there to meet with Ukraine military officials to discuss WHAT THEY NEED to PROTECT THEMSELVES...........
> 
> Like Lethal aid.............the ability to kill Russian armor.......aka tanks...........Did Joe and Obama do that........they gave a bunch of NON MILITARY AID.............but didn't give Ukraine weapons to stop the Russians on the battlefield...........
> 
> Biden CASHED in on his position during a time of Crisis and Chaos..............for his son.......Ray Charles can see that.
> 
> Trump on the other hand gave Ukraine Lethal weapons to help them KILL RUSSIANS if need be.........Why didn't that happen when Obama was in power..........hmmmm..........As thousands of Ukrainians were dying......
> 
> The DOJ has been looking at 2016 election meddling for years now, but have ignored the DNC's role in this and the courts of Ukraine in this.............Because it has been a Partisan Investigation that ignores the other sides dealings from the Deep State............who are attempting a COUP on Trump.
> 
> I'll use what the Dems have been using for years..............IF BIDEN is innocent...........then he should want this investigated to CLEAR HIS NAME.............If he did no crime .............Then he should WELCOME BEING INVESTIGATED.............
> 
> The Biden's will not be taken down..............Graham calling for an investigation will in the end do NOTHING.........It's a Show.............Biden and Graham are friends......and behind closed doors laugh about it and rehearse the next SHOW to cover their butts from all the corruption they have done as career politicains.
> 
> Career politicians from both parties...........keep the people at each other so they don't come after them for their corruption..............It's a designed strategy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus fuck you people are dumnber than shit.
> 
> How often has Ivanka or Jared ride on AF1?  When Trump was dealing with China, both  Donnie & Ivanka were getting copyrights for their businesses.
> 
> That is corruption.
> 
> Joe Biden acted along with other countries to remove a prosecutor. (there was no active barisma investigation at that time)
> 
> Hunter Biden was never being investigated.
> 
> You God damn stupid fucks need to start caring more about Amerca than that Conman you elected President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I want your advice I'll ask for it.................Biden is dirty...........He was hooking up his son with his position while Ukrainians were dying in the field against Russia............
> 
> If he's so great, why wasn't he there arranging anti tank missiles to KILL RUSSIANS............You have for years said TRUMP RUSSIA..............yet your own side sent MRE's instead of weapons while people were dying........
> 
> Your party is a JOKE...........Biden is a Joke........and so is this investigation............
Click to expand...

   Wow, whje caught lying, you just increase the lying.  Joe Biden had nothing to do with Hunter getting that job.

You are a joke, Trump Boy.


----------



## beautress

Opinion is "Proof?" I'm gonna faint! The Democrat Train Wreck goes on...
​


----------



## ColonelAngus

RealDave said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will ask again..............Why didn't Obama and Biden give weapons to Ukraine when their people were dying.............
> 
> And again............I've that had been me they would have gotten the weapons and told good hunting.........
> 
> And 3 years of Russian BS from the left..............No wonder the world laughs at us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grandstanding by the Dimms during the hearings about aid being delayed while Ukrainians were dying from being attacked by Putin was absolutely fucking laughable when Obama didn’t give any weapons for 8 years!
> 
> What did Obama do when PUTIN ANNEXED CRIMEA?  Jack fucking squat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Russia incursion into the Ukraine was in 2014.
> 
> Maybe this stupid fuck Trumpette can explain how Obama did not provide military assistance for 8 years.
> 
> I mean really.
Click to expand...


Obama was warned that Putin was going to invade Ukraine and that Ukraine needed aid in 2009.  Fiona Hill just testified this on Thursday at the impeachment inquiry.....you stupid fuck.


----------



## ColonelAngus

flack said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks for the Dems that they cannot override the Executive Powers..............Equal Branches of the Gov't.............They DO NOT HAVE THAT AUTHORITY..............
> 
> If they say THEY DO...........then they must go to the Judicial Branch and Challenge it............You can cry .......scream...........and demand all you want...............it doesn't change a thing...........
> 
> In regards to election tampering and corruption in Ukraine.........Trump has every right to ask for cooperation with our DOJ for ongoing investigations.............It's NOT A CRIME to do so...............In regards to his lawyer..........it's his JOB to defend Trump......and finding information to defend him from this Endless attack by the Dems is a part of that Job......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One huge problem.  Barr blindly supports anything Rump does and says.  Barr isn't representing the United States of America.  He's Rumps personal lawyer.  So with that in mind, exactly who in the Judicial Branch should Congress take their grievance to?  The Top Cop is corrupt as hell.  Rump has seized control over about 3/5ths of the government.  It should be 1/3rd but he's bot a lock on more like 2/3rds with his criminal Moscow Mitch at his Back.  This looks very similar to Italy in 1933 that propelled Mussolini into absolute power.  Obviously, Rump read the playbook leading up to the power grab in Italy by 1933.  If I thought you had the capability to actually read history I would suggest some good reading for you.  But you only listen to Rush and Hannity and the Extreme Right wing part of Fox along with some conspiracy sites.
> 
> One huge problem, the DOJ did not have an open case looking into the Bidens.  If they had, it would have been unwise but not illegal.  And even Barr wouldn't touch that hot potato.  But would it have been found to be illegal?  Probably not.  Just damaging but not any worse than Rump on any given Tuesday.  But Rump doing it back channel trying to blackmail another head of state to announce they are starting an investigation into the Bidens when Biden was beating him in the polls by refusing funds that were already authorized to go to Ukraine and dangling a face to face meeting to help Ukraine with it's face problem with Russia is downright criminal.  And don't give me that crap that he didn't do any of it.  Everyone from the dog catcher to the lead Diplomat was aware of it after certain date.  But even a Professional Diplomat can only take so much corruption before they say enough.  And that is pretty well what has happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Long winded Lie bro.....
> 
> Biden didn't go to Ukraine to save it from Russia...........Apple Pie...........and the American way.........He did it to take advantage of the Chaos.......He takes his son on Air Force 2 to the Ukraine while thousands are dying from the Ruskies..........And a week later his son is WOW on the Board of the Largest Gas Producer in the Ukraine.............
> 
> If your concern is for the Ukraine with Russia on their door step back then.........Then Biden should have been there to meet with Ukraine military officials to discuss WHAT THEY NEED to PROTECT THEMSELVES...........
> 
> Like Lethal aid.............the ability to kill Russian armor.......aka tanks...........Did Joe and Obama do that........they gave a bunch of NON MILITARY AID.............but didn't give Ukraine weapons to stop the Russians on the battlefield...........
> 
> Biden CASHED in on his position during a time of Crisis and Chaos..............for his son.......Ray Charles can see that.
> 
> Trump on the other hand gave Ukraine Lethal weapons to help them KILL RUSSIANS if need be.........Why didn't that happen when Obama was in power..........hmmmm..........As thousands of Ukrainians were dying......
> 
> The DOJ has been looking at 2016 election meddling for years now, but have ignored the DNC's role in this and the courts of Ukraine in this.............Because it has been a Partisan Investigation that ignores the other sides dealings from the Deep State............who are attempting a COUP on Trump.
> 
> I'll use what the Dems have been using for years..............IF BIDEN is innocent...........then he should want this investigated to CLEAR HIS NAME.............If he did no crime .............Then he should WELCOME BEING INVESTIGATED.............
> 
> The Biden's will not be taken down..............Graham calling for an investigation will in the end do NOTHING.........It's a Show.............Biden and Graham are friends......and behind closed doors laugh about it and rehearse the next SHOW to cover their butts from all the corruption they have done as career politicains.
> 
> Career politicians from both parties...........keep the people at each other so they don't come after them for their corruption..............It's a designed strategy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus fuck you people are dumnber than shit.
> 
> How often has Ivanka or Jared ride on AF1?  When Trump was dealing with China, both  Donnie & Ivanka were getting copyrights for their businesses.
> 
> That is corruption.
> 
> Joe Biden acted along with other countries to remove a prosecutor. (there was no active barisma investigation at that time)
> 
> Hunter Biden was never being investigated.
> 
> You God damn stupid fucks need to start caring more about Amerca than that Conman you elected President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys have to remember. RealDave is a Trumpster who is trolling us by acting like a HIllary asslicker.  Don’t get too riled up. It’s a parody. This person doesn’t exist in REAL life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would be wrong about that. I've known Dave for close to 10 years. He is what he is. Hasn't changed a lick in all those years except he went totally nutso when Trump won the election. But still the same ole Dave.
Click to expand...


Dave’s other account.


----------



## eagle1462010

RealDave said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks for the Dems that they cannot override the Executive Powers..............Equal Branches of the Gov't.............They DO NOT HAVE THAT AUTHORITY..............
> 
> If they say THEY DO...........then they must go to the Judicial Branch and Challenge it............You can cry .......scream...........and demand all you want...............it doesn't change a thing...........
> 
> In regards to election tampering and corruption in Ukraine.........Trump has every right to ask for cooperation with our DOJ for ongoing investigations.............It's NOT A CRIME to do so...............In regards to his lawyer..........it's his JOB to defend Trump......and finding information to defend him from this Endless attack by the Dems is a part of that Job......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One huge problem.  Barr blindly supports anything Rump does and says.  Barr isn't representing the United States of America.  He's Rumps personal lawyer.  So with that in mind, exactly who in the Judicial Branch should Congress take their grievance to?  The Top Cop is corrupt as hell.  Rump has seized control over about 3/5ths of the government.  It should be 1/3rd but he's bot a lock on more like 2/3rds with his criminal Moscow Mitch at his Back.  This looks very similar to Italy in 1933 that propelled Mussolini into absolute power.  Obviously, Rump read the playbook leading up to the power grab in Italy by 1933.  If I thought you had the capability to actually read history I would suggest some good reading for you.  But you only listen to Rush and Hannity and the Extreme Right wing part of Fox along with some conspiracy sites.
> 
> One huge problem, the DOJ did not have an open case looking into the Bidens.  If they had, it would have been unwise but not illegal.  And even Barr wouldn't touch that hot potato.  But would it have been found to be illegal?  Probably not.  Just damaging but not any worse than Rump on any given Tuesday.  But Rump doing it back channel trying to blackmail another head of state to announce they are starting an investigation into the Bidens when Biden was beating him in the polls by refusing funds that were already authorized to go to Ukraine and dangling a face to face meeting to help Ukraine with it's face problem with Russia is downright criminal.  And don't give me that crap that he didn't do any of it.  Everyone from the dog catcher to the lead Diplomat was aware of it after certain date.  But even a Professional Diplomat can only take so much corruption before they say enough.  And that is pretty well what has happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Long winded Lie bro.....
> 
> Biden didn't go to Ukraine to save it from Russia...........Apple Pie...........and the American way.........He did it to take advantage of the Chaos.......He takes his son on Air Force 2 to the Ukraine while thousands are dying from the Ruskies..........And a week later his son is WOW on the Board of the Largest Gas Producer in the Ukraine.............
> 
> If your concern is for the Ukraine with Russia on their door step back then.........Then Biden should have been there to meet with Ukraine military officials to discuss WHAT THEY NEED to PROTECT THEMSELVES...........
> 
> Like Lethal aid.............the ability to kill Russian armor.......aka tanks...........Did Joe and Obama do that........they gave a bunch of NON MILITARY AID.............but didn't give Ukraine weapons to stop the Russians on the battlefield...........
> 
> Biden CASHED in on his position during a time of Crisis and Chaos..............for his son.......Ray Charles can see that.
> 
> Trump on the other hand gave Ukraine Lethal weapons to help them KILL RUSSIANS if need be.........Why didn't that happen when Obama was in power..........hmmmm..........As thousands of Ukrainians were dying......
> 
> The DOJ has been looking at 2016 election meddling for years now, but have ignored the DNC's role in this and the courts of Ukraine in this.............Because it has been a Partisan Investigation that ignores the other sides dealings from the Deep State............who are attempting a COUP on Trump.
> 
> I'll use what the Dems have been using for years..............IF BIDEN is innocent...........then he should want this investigated to CLEAR HIS NAME.............If he did no crime .............Then he should WELCOME BEING INVESTIGATED.............
> 
> The Biden's will not be taken down..............Graham calling for an investigation will in the end do NOTHING.........It's a Show.............Biden and Graham are friends......and behind closed doors laugh about it and rehearse the next SHOW to cover their butts from all the corruption they have done as career politicains.
> 
> Career politicians from both parties...........keep the people at each other so they don't come after them for their corruption..............It's a designed strategy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus fuck you people are dumnber than shit.
> 
> How often has Ivanka or Jared ride on AF1?  When Trump was dealing with China, both  Donnie & Ivanka were getting copyrights for their businesses.
> 
> That is corruption.
> 
> Joe Biden acted along with other countries to remove a prosecutor. (there was no active barisma investigation at that time)
> 
> Hunter Biden was never being investigated.
> 
> You God damn stupid fucks need to start caring more about Amerca than that Conman you elected President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I want your advice I'll ask for it.................Biden is dirty...........He was hooking up his son with his position while Ukrainians were dying in the field against Russia............
> 
> If he's so great, why wasn't he there arranging anti tank missiles to KILL RUSSIANS............You have for years said TRUMP RUSSIA..............yet your own side sent MRE's instead of weapons while people were dying........
> 
> Your party is a JOKE...........Biden is a Joke........and so is this investigation............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, whje caught lying, you just increase the lying.  Joe Biden had nothing to do with Hunter getting that job.
> 
> You are a joke, Trump Boy.
Click to expand...

Nice attempt at deflecting Quid Pro Quo Joe............they got a nice T-shirt with that and a bumper sticker as well......

I like them......

But he will not be the candidate..............He's just the diversion.


----------



## flack

ColonelAngus said:


> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> One huge problem.  Barr blindly supports anything Rump does and says.  Barr isn't representing the United States of America.  He's Rumps personal lawyer.  So with that in mind, exactly who in the Judicial Branch should Congress take their grievance to?  The Top Cop is corrupt as hell.  Rump has seized control over about 3/5ths of the government.  It should be 1/3rd but he's bot a lock on more like 2/3rds with his criminal Moscow Mitch at his Back.  This looks very similar to Italy in 1933 that propelled Mussolini into absolute power.  Obviously, Rump read the playbook leading up to the power grab in Italy by 1933.  If I thought you had the capability to actually read history I would suggest some good reading for you.  But you only listen to Rush and Hannity and the Extreme Right wing part of Fox along with some conspiracy sites.
> 
> One huge problem, the DOJ did not have an open case looking into the Bidens.  If they had, it would have been unwise but not illegal.  And even Barr wouldn't touch that hot potato.  But would it have been found to be illegal?  Probably not.  Just damaging but not any worse than Rump on any given Tuesday.  But Rump doing it back channel trying to blackmail another head of state to announce they are starting an investigation into the Bidens when Biden was beating him in the polls by refusing funds that were already authorized to go to Ukraine and dangling a face to face meeting to help Ukraine with it's face problem with Russia is downright criminal.  And don't give me that crap that he didn't do any of it.  Everyone from the dog catcher to the lead Diplomat was aware of it after certain date.  But even a Professional Diplomat can only take so much corruption before they say enough.  And that is pretty well what has happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Long winded Lie bro.....
> 
> Biden didn't go to Ukraine to save it from Russia...........Apple Pie...........and the American way.........He did it to take advantage of the Chaos.......He takes his son on Air Force 2 to the Ukraine while thousands are dying from the Ruskies..........And a week later his son is WOW on the Board of the Largest Gas Producer in the Ukraine.............
> 
> If your concern is for the Ukraine with Russia on their door step back then.........Then Biden should have been there to meet with Ukraine military officials to discuss WHAT THEY NEED to PROTECT THEMSELVES...........
> 
> Like Lethal aid.............the ability to kill Russian armor.......aka tanks...........Did Joe and Obama do that........they gave a bunch of NON MILITARY AID.............but didn't give Ukraine weapons to stop the Russians on the battlefield...........
> 
> Biden CASHED in on his position during a time of Crisis and Chaos..............for his son.......Ray Charles can see that.
> 
> Trump on the other hand gave Ukraine Lethal weapons to help them KILL RUSSIANS if need be.........Why didn't that happen when Obama was in power..........hmmmm..........As thousands of Ukrainians were dying......
> 
> The DOJ has been looking at 2016 election meddling for years now, but have ignored the DNC's role in this and the courts of Ukraine in this.............Because it has been a Partisan Investigation that ignores the other sides dealings from the Deep State............who are attempting a COUP on Trump.
> 
> I'll use what the Dems have been using for years..............IF BIDEN is innocent...........then he should want this investigated to CLEAR HIS NAME.............If he did no crime .............Then he should WELCOME BEING INVESTIGATED.............
> 
> The Biden's will not be taken down..............Graham calling for an investigation will in the end do NOTHING.........It's a Show.............Biden and Graham are friends......and behind closed doors laugh about it and rehearse the next SHOW to cover their butts from all the corruption they have done as career politicains.
> 
> Career politicians from both parties...........keep the people at each other so they don't come after them for their corruption..............It's a designed strategy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus fuck you people are dumnber than shit.
> 
> How often has Ivanka or Jared ride on AF1?  When Trump was dealing with China, both  Donnie & Ivanka were getting copyrights for their businesses.
> 
> That is corruption.
> 
> Joe Biden acted along with other countries to remove a prosecutor. (there was no active barisma investigation at that time)
> 
> Hunter Biden was never being investigated.
> 
> You God damn stupid fucks need to start caring more about Amerca than that Conman you elected President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys have to remember. RealDave is a Trumpster who is trolling us by acting like a HIllary asslicker.  Don’t get too riled up. It’s a parody. This person doesn’t exist in REAL life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would be wrong about that. I've known Dave for close to 10 years. He is what he is. Hasn't changed a lick in all those years except he went totally nutso when Trump won the election. But still the same ole Dave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dave’s other account.
Click to expand...

 Nope

We talked on Topix thread Obama, our next president for a long time.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks for the Dems that they cannot override the Executive Powers..............Equal Branches of the Gov't.............They DO NOT HAVE THAT AUTHORITY..............
> 
> If they say THEY DO...........then they must go to the Judicial Branch and Challenge it............You can cry .......scream...........and demand all you want...............it doesn't change a thing...........
> 
> In regards to election tampering and corruption in Ukraine.........Trump has every right to ask for cooperation with our DOJ for ongoing investigations.............It's NOT A CRIME to do so...............In regards to his lawyer..........it's his JOB to defend Trump......and finding information to defend him from this Endless attack by the Dems is a part of that Job......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One huge problem.  Barr blindly supports anything Rump does and says.  Barr isn't representing the United States of America.  He's Rumps personal lawyer.  So with that in mind, exactly who in the Judicial Branch should Congress take their grievance to?  The Top Cop is corrupt as hell.  Rump has seized control over about 3/5ths of the government.  It should be 1/3rd but he's bot a lock on more like 2/3rds with his criminal Moscow Mitch at his Back.  This looks very similar to Italy in 1933 that propelled Mussolini into absolute power.  Obviously, Rump read the playbook leading up to the power grab in Italy by 1933.  If I thought you had the capability to actually read history I would suggest some good reading for you.  But you only listen to Rush and Hannity and the Extreme Right wing part of Fox along with some conspiracy sites.
> 
> One huge problem, the DOJ did not have an open case looking into the Bidens.  If they had, it would have been unwise but not illegal.  And even Barr wouldn't touch that hot potato.  But would it have been found to be illegal?  Probably not.  Just damaging but not any worse than Rump on any given Tuesday.  But Rump doing it back channel trying to blackmail another head of state to announce they are starting an investigation into the Bidens when Biden was beating him in the polls by refusing funds that were already authorized to go to Ukraine and dangling a face to face meeting to help Ukraine with it's face problem with Russia is downright criminal.  And don't give me that crap that he didn't do any of it.  Everyone from the dog catcher to the lead Diplomat was aware of it after certain date.  But even a Professional Diplomat can only take so much corruption before they say enough.  And that is pretty well what has happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Long winded Lie bro.....
> 
> Biden didn't go to Ukraine to save it from Russia...........Apple Pie...........and the American way.........He did it to take advantage of the Chaos.......He takes his son on Air Force 2 to the Ukraine while thousands are dying from the Ruskies..........And a week later his son is WOW on the Board of the Largest Gas Producer in the Ukraine.............
> 
> If your concern is for the Ukraine with Russia on their door step back then.........Then Biden should have been there to meet with Ukraine military officials to discuss WHAT THEY NEED to PROTECT THEMSELVES...........
> 
> Like Lethal aid.............the ability to kill Russian armor.......aka tanks...........Did Joe and Obama do that........they gave a bunch of NON MILITARY AID.............but didn't give Ukraine weapons to stop the Russians on the battlefield...........
> 
> Biden CASHED in on his position during a time of Crisis and Chaos..............for his son.......Ray Charles can see that.
> 
> Trump on the other hand gave Ukraine Lethal weapons to help them KILL RUSSIANS if need be.........Why didn't that happen when Obama was in power..........hmmmm..........As thousands of Ukrainians were dying......
> 
> The DOJ has been looking at 2016 election meddling for years now, but have ignored the DNC's role in this and the courts of Ukraine in this.............Because it has been a Partisan Investigation that ignores the other sides dealings from the Deep State............who are attempting a COUP on Trump.
> 
> I'll use what the Dems have been using for years..............IF BIDEN is innocent...........then he should want this investigated to CLEAR HIS NAME.............If he did no crime .............Then he should WELCOME BEING INVESTIGATED.............
> 
> The Biden's will not be taken down..............Graham calling for an investigation will in the end do NOTHING.........It's a Show.............Biden and Graham are friends......and behind closed doors laugh about it and rehearse the next SHOW to cover their butts from all the corruption they have done as career politicains.
> 
> Career politicians from both parties...........keep the people at each other so they don't come after them for their corruption..............It's a designed strategy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus fuck you people are dumnber than shit.
> 
> How often has Ivanka or Jared ride on AF1?  When Trump was dealing with China, both  Donnie & Ivanka were getting copyrights for their businesses.
> 
> That is corruption.
> 
> Joe Biden acted along with other countries to remove a prosecutor. (there was no active barisma investigation at that time)
> 
> Hunter Biden was never being investigated.
> 
> You God damn stupid fucks need to start caring more about Amerca than that Conman you elected President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I want your advice I'll ask for it.................Biden is dirty...........He was hooking up his son with his position while Ukrainians were dying in the field against Russia............
> 
> If he's so great, why wasn't he there arranging anti tank missiles to KILL RUSSIANS............You have for years said TRUMP RUSSIA..............yet your own side sent MRE's instead of weapons while people were dying........
> 
> Your party is a JOKE...........Biden is a Joke........and so is this investigation............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, whje caught lying, you just increase the lying.  Joe Biden had nothing to do with Hunter getting that job.
> 
> You are a joke, Trump Boy.
Click to expand...


Correct, Hunter just answered a want ad in the paper: 

LARGE ENERGY COMPANY LOOKING FOR BOARD MEMBER.  NO EXPERIENCE NECESSARY, NO NEED TO UNDERSTAND THE LANGUAGE. LOOKING FOR A CANDIDATE WITH SEVERE DRUG PROBLEMS, PREFERABLY KICKED OUT OF THE MILITARY AND ATTENDED MULTIPLE REHAB CLINICS.


----------



## NotYourBody

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Super. Then let's stretch the limits of the Constitution and the definition of 'hearsay' so that the minority Party will always just Impeach every sitting President from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay evidence is admissible in impeachment hearing, grand juries, probate hearing, parole hearings, etc where there is no cross examination.  The reason hearsay evidence is not admissible is that it is generally less reliable and it becomes impossible to cross examine a witness who gives hearsay evidence because the witness can not answer questions about evidence.
> 
> Congress is not a court. It’s a legislative body, and it’s not bound by the centuries of common law that built up around the admissibility of hearsay evidence.  It will be interesting to see what hearsay evidence will be allowed in the a senate trial since rules of evidence and procedures are government by senate rules that are mostly based on precedent.
> 
> However, all this makes little difference since the Senate will vote along party lines as will the House which makes evidence irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if you support that, don't be crying when what comes around goes around.  If the commies are able to get away with this, don't expect the Republicans for forgive and forget.  Like the filibuster rule with judicial nominations, it will come back to haunt the Democrats, trust me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true partisan.  Of course republicans will seek retaliation against the next republican president just as democrats will seek retaliation. That's American politics today. The unstated goal of every political party is a one party state which just happens to be the goal of the communist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well......the communist and Democrat party.  That's why the Democrats became the anti-white party.
> 
> It's one thing for people in parties to try and change leadership.  That's understandable.  But this idiocy would make our founders turn over in their graves.  They want to impeach a President over what "they think" he had in mind when he took certain actions, and brought witnesses who also "thought" what Trump had in mind.
> 
> The entire impeachment is about suppositions, interpretations, and assumptions, but no real facts.  Nixon was a fact; hard core evidence.  Clinton was a fact; DNA evidence and court testimony.  There are no facts here, and certainly no impeachable offenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your GOP filter is obscuring the truth.  What "he (Trump) had in mind" is critical to whether he was violating both the constitution and campaign election laws when he pressured the Ukraine to open an investigation of the Bidens or just sought to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine.  If his intent was to discredit Joe Biden, he is violating the law and the constitution but if his intent is simply to cleanup corruption in the Ukraine, then the Senate should dismiss the applicable charges.
> 
> As explained in the Federalist Papers (I think the number is 65), high crimes and misdemeanors is essentially bad conduct, not necessarily a violation of the law.  If you look back at previous impeachments you will see articles charging violation of oath of office, improper use of executive powers, behavior unbecoming the office, immoral behavior, drunkenness, etc.
> 
> It has become customary that in impeachments today, there be at least one charge of violation of the law but that has not always been the case.  You see, our forefathers believed that public officials must be held to much higher standards than the public.  Just being a law abiding citizens was not enough.  They expected public officials to be of high character.  For example in Articles of Impeachment of Andrew Johnson it was claimed that he spoke with a loud voice, certain intemperate, inflammatory and scandalous harangues before congress.
> 
> Our forefathers would roll over in their graves if they saw who we were electing today.
Click to expand...

It's why the GOP could impeach Clinton for lying about a blow job. 

Trump withheld hundreds of millions of dollars in foreign aid to a country that desperately needed it in order to get dirt on his political opponent.

That is worse than lying about a blow job.


----------



## ColonelAngus

flack said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long winded Lie bro.....
> 
> Biden didn't go to Ukraine to save it from Russia...........Apple Pie...........and the American way.........He did it to take advantage of the Chaos.......He takes his son on Air Force 2 to the Ukraine while thousands are dying from the Ruskies..........And a week later his son is WOW on the Board of the Largest Gas Producer in the Ukraine.............
> 
> If your concern is for the Ukraine with Russia on their door step back then.........Then Biden should have been there to meet with Ukraine military officials to discuss WHAT THEY NEED to PROTECT THEMSELVES...........
> 
> Like Lethal aid.............the ability to kill Russian armor.......aka tanks...........Did Joe and Obama do that........they gave a bunch of NON MILITARY AID.............but didn't give Ukraine weapons to stop the Russians on the battlefield...........
> 
> Biden CASHED in on his position during a time of Crisis and Chaos..............for his son.......Ray Charles can see that.
> 
> Trump on the other hand gave Ukraine Lethal weapons to help them KILL RUSSIANS if need be.........Why didn't that happen when Obama was in power..........hmmmm..........As thousands of Ukrainians were dying......
> 
> The DOJ has been looking at 2016 election meddling for years now, but have ignored the DNC's role in this and the courts of Ukraine in this.............Because it has been a Partisan Investigation that ignores the other sides dealings from the Deep State............who are attempting a COUP on Trump.
> 
> I'll use what the Dems have been using for years..............IF BIDEN is innocent...........then he should want this investigated to CLEAR HIS NAME.............If he did no crime .............Then he should WELCOME BEING INVESTIGATED.............
> 
> The Biden's will not be taken down..............Graham calling for an investigation will in the end do NOTHING.........It's a Show.............Biden and Graham are friends......and behind closed doors laugh about it and rehearse the next SHOW to cover their butts from all the corruption they have done as career politicains.
> 
> Career politicians from both parties...........keep the people at each other so they don't come after them for their corruption..............It's a designed strategy
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus fuck you people are dumnber than shit.
> 
> How often has Ivanka or Jared ride on AF1?  When Trump was dealing with China, both  Donnie & Ivanka were getting copyrights for their businesses.
> 
> That is corruption.
> 
> Joe Biden acted along with other countries to remove a prosecutor. (there was no active barisma investigation at that time)
> 
> Hunter Biden was never being investigated.
> 
> You God damn stupid fucks need to start caring more about Amerca than that Conman you elected President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys have to remember. RealDave is a Trumpster who is trolling us by acting like a HIllary asslicker.  Don’t get too riled up. It’s a parody. This person doesn’t exist in REAL life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would be wrong about that. I've known Dave for close to 10 years. He is what he is. Hasn't changed a lick in all those years except he went totally nutso when Trump won the election. But still the same ole Dave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dave’s other account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope
> 
> We talked on Topix thread Obama, our next president for a long time.
Click to expand...


I like this Dave better.  Less cursing and less angry


----------



## beautress

Well, well, well. Nancy Pelosi lied about "getting things done" in her bid for House Speaker to cover the Party's true goal: to stop at nothing to destroy President Trump.
​So many things Pelosi would have done, but clouds got in the way? Not hardly! She was just getting herself into a place to eliminate President Trump by any nefarious means possible. And Adam Schiff is the perfect liar to put lipstick on all DNC's pig of falsely accusing the President as their insurance policy, and making him look bad when in actuality, he has done nothing but good. He has given people across this nation jobs. He rebuilt the military the Democrats tried to destroy. And that brought out their faux rage to support their effort to get rid of President Trump.
​


----------



## ColonelAngus

NotYourBody said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay evidence is admissible in impeachment hearing, grand juries, probate hearing, parole hearings, etc where there is no cross examination.  The reason hearsay evidence is not admissible is that it is generally less reliable and it becomes impossible to cross examine a witness who gives hearsay evidence because the witness can not answer questions about evidence.
> 
> Congress is not a court. It’s a legislative body, and it’s not bound by the centuries of common law that built up around the admissibility of hearsay evidence.  It will be interesting to see what hearsay evidence will be allowed in the a senate trial since rules of evidence and procedures are government by senate rules that are mostly based on precedent.
> 
> However, all this makes little difference since the Senate will vote along party lines as will the House which makes evidence irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you support that, don't be crying when what comes around goes around.  If the commies are able to get away with this, don't expect the Republicans for forgive and forget.  Like the filibuster rule with judicial nominations, it will come back to haunt the Democrats, trust me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true partisan.  Of course republicans will seek retaliation against the next republican president just as democrats will seek retaliation. That's American politics today. The unstated goal of every political party is a one party state which just happens to be the goal of the communist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well......the communist and Democrat party.  That's why the Democrats became the anti-white party.
> 
> It's one thing for people in parties to try and change leadership.  That's understandable.  But this idiocy would make our founders turn over in their graves.  They want to impeach a President over what "they think" he had in mind when he took certain actions, and brought witnesses who also "thought" what Trump had in mind.
> 
> The entire impeachment is about suppositions, interpretations, and assumptions, but no real facts.  Nixon was a fact; hard core evidence.  Clinton was a fact; DNA evidence and court testimony.  There are no facts here, and certainly no impeachable offenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your GOP filter is obscuring the truth.  What "he (Trump) had in mind" is critical to whether he was violating both the constitution and campaign election laws when he pressured the Ukraine to open an investigation of the Bidens or just sought to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine.  If his intent was to discredit Joe Biden, he is violating the law and the constitution but if his intent is simply to cleanup corruption in the Ukraine, then the Senate should dismiss the applicable charges.
> 
> As explained in the Federalist Papers (I think the number is 65), high crimes and misdemeanors is essentially bad conduct, not necessarily a violation of the law.  If you look back at previous impeachments you will see articles charging violation of oath of office, improper use of executive powers, behavior unbecoming the office, immoral behavior, drunkenness, etc.
> 
> It has become customary that in impeachments today, there be at least one charge of violation of the law but that has not always been the case.  You see, our forefathers believed that public officials must be held to much higher standards than the public.  Just being a law abiding citizens was not enough.  They expected public officials to be of high character.  For example in Articles of Impeachment of Andrew Johnson it was claimed that he spoke with a loud voice, certain intemperate, inflammatory and scandalous harangues before congress.
> 
> Our forefathers would roll over in their graves if they saw who we were electing today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's why the GOP could impeach Clinton for lying about a blow job.
> 
> Trump withheld hundreds of millions of dollars in foreign aid to a country that desperately needed it in order to get dirt on his political opponent.
> 
> That is worse than lying about a blow job.
Click to expand...


So Obama should have been impeached for not giving any weapons to Ukraine at all while they were being attacked by Putin.


----------



## dudmuck

beagle9 said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admitted by who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _In a Friday interview on "Fox & Friends," President Donald Trump admitted to holding up military aid to pressure Ukraine's government to investigate a baseless conspiracy theory that Ukraine interfered in the 2016 US election.
> 
> In other words, he acknowledged doing the very thing he could be impeached for and has repeatedly denied._
> 
> Here's the interview. Portions relevant to this article start around the 5:50 mark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had every right to hold up aid if the reason was to investigate or find out if Ukraine interfered in the 2016 elections, and if the Bidens were involved in that corruption over time as well. Not doing these things if have suspicion's of, would constitute a dereliction of duty.
Click to expand...

We already know this Ukraine election meddling has been debunked.

But Putin thanks you for it.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

dudmuck said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Ukraine president said he didn't....You fucks just can't  handle the truth!
> 
> 
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admitted by who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _In a Friday interview on "Fox & Friends," President Donald Trump admitted to holding up military aid to pressure Ukraine's government to investigate a baseless conspiracy theory that Ukraine interfered in the 2016 US election.
> 
> In other words, he acknowledged doing the very thing he could be impeached for and has repeatedly denied._
> 
> Here's the interview. Portions relevant to this article start around the 5:50 mark.
Click to expand...


We were talking about the Biden investigation.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

NotYourBody said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hearsay evidence is admissible in impeachment hearing, grand juries, probate hearing, parole hearings, etc where there is no cross examination.  The reason hearsay evidence is not admissible is that it is generally less reliable and it becomes impossible to cross examine a witness who gives hearsay evidence because the witness can not answer questions about evidence.
> 
> Congress is not a court. It’s a legislative body, and it’s not bound by the centuries of common law that built up around the admissibility of hearsay evidence.  It will be interesting to see what hearsay evidence will be allowed in the a senate trial since rules of evidence and procedures are government by senate rules that are mostly based on precedent.
> 
> However, all this makes little difference since the Senate will vote along party lines as will the House which makes evidence irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you support that, don't be crying when what comes around goes around.  If the commies are able to get away with this, don't expect the Republicans for forgive and forget.  Like the filibuster rule with judicial nominations, it will come back to haunt the Democrats, trust me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true partisan.  Of course republicans will seek retaliation against the next republican president just as democrats will seek retaliation. That's American politics today. The unstated goal of every political party is a one party state which just happens to be the goal of the communist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well......the communist and Democrat party.  That's why the Democrats became the anti-white party.
> 
> It's one thing for people in parties to try and change leadership.  That's understandable.  But this idiocy would make our founders turn over in their graves.  They want to impeach a President over what "they think" he had in mind when he took certain actions, and brought witnesses who also "thought" what Trump had in mind.
> 
> The entire impeachment is about suppositions, interpretations, and assumptions, but no real facts.  Nixon was a fact; hard core evidence.  Clinton was a fact; DNA evidence and court testimony.  There are no facts here, and certainly no impeachable offenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your GOP filter is obscuring the truth.  What "he (Trump) had in mind" is critical to whether he was violating both the constitution and campaign election laws when he pressured the Ukraine to open an investigation of the Bidens or just sought to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine.  If his intent was to discredit Joe Biden, he is violating the law and the constitution but if his intent is simply to cleanup corruption in the Ukraine, then the Senate should dismiss the applicable charges.
> 
> As explained in the Federalist Papers (I think the number is 65), high crimes and misdemeanors is essentially bad conduct, not necessarily a violation of the law.  If you look back at previous impeachments you will see articles charging violation of oath of office, improper use of executive powers, behavior unbecoming the office, immoral behavior, drunkenness, etc.
> 
> It has become customary that in impeachments today, there be at least one charge of violation of the law but that has not always been the case.  You see, our forefathers believed that public officials must be held to much higher standards than the public.  Just being a law abiding citizens was not enough.  They expected public officials to be of high character.  For example in Articles of Impeachment of Andrew Johnson it was claimed that he spoke with a loud voice, certain intemperate, inflammatory and scandalous harangues before congress.
> 
> Our forefathers would roll over in their graves if they saw who we were electing today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's why the GOP could impeach Clinton for lying about a blow job.
> 
> Trump withheld hundreds of millions of dollars in foreign aid to a country that desperately needed it in order to get dirt on his political opponent.
> 
> That is worse than lying about a blow job.
Click to expand...


A temporary hold on US tax dollars is not against the law.  Presidents (including Hussein) have been doing it for years.  However perjury has always been against the law.


----------



## eagle1462010

ColonelAngus said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you support that, don't be crying when what comes around goes around.  If the commies are able to get away with this, don't expect the Republicans for forgive and forget.  Like the filibuster rule with judicial nominations, it will come back to haunt the Democrats, trust me.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true partisan.  Of course republicans will seek retaliation against the next republican president just as democrats will seek retaliation. That's American politics today. The unstated goal of every political party is a one party state which just happens to be the goal of the communist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well......the communist and Democrat party.  That's why the Democrats became the anti-white party.
> 
> It's one thing for people in parties to try and change leadership.  That's understandable.  But this idiocy would make our founders turn over in their graves.  They want to impeach a President over what "they think" he had in mind when he took certain actions, and brought witnesses who also "thought" what Trump had in mind.
> 
> The entire impeachment is about suppositions, interpretations, and assumptions, but no real facts.  Nixon was a fact; hard core evidence.  Clinton was a fact; DNA evidence and court testimony.  There are no facts here, and certainly no impeachable offenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your GOP filter is obscuring the truth.  What "he (Trump) had in mind" is critical to whether he was violating both the constitution and campaign election laws when he pressured the Ukraine to open an investigation of the Bidens or just sought to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine.  If his intent was to discredit Joe Biden, he is violating the law and the constitution but if his intent is simply to cleanup corruption in the Ukraine, then the Senate should dismiss the applicable charges.
> 
> As explained in the Federalist Papers (I think the number is 65), high crimes and misdemeanors is essentially bad conduct, not necessarily a violation of the law.  If you look back at previous impeachments you will see articles charging violation of oath of office, improper use of executive powers, behavior unbecoming the office, immoral behavior, drunkenness, etc.
> 
> It has become customary that in impeachments today, there be at least one charge of violation of the law but that has not always been the case.  You see, our forefathers believed that public officials must be held to much higher standards than the public.  Just being a law abiding citizens was not enough.  They expected public officials to be of high character.  For example in Articles of Impeachment of Andrew Johnson it was claimed that he spoke with a loud voice, certain intemperate, inflammatory and scandalous harangues before congress.
> 
> Our forefathers would roll over in their graves if they saw who we were electing today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's why the GOP could impeach Clinton for lying about a blow job.
> 
> Trump withheld hundreds of millions of dollars in foreign aid to a country that desperately needed it in order to get dirt on his political opponent.
> 
> That is worse than lying about a blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Obama should have been impeached for not giving any weapons to Ukraine at all while they were being attacked by Putin.
Click to expand...

That was a shitty thing to do..........Let's PRESUME some evidence and go with it.


----------



## beautress

RealDave said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> No quid pro quo.
> 
> All bullshit.
> 
> Win at the polls, lefty losers.
> 
> Such pathetic losers.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump openly admitted to doing precisely that.
> Multiple witnesses said he did precisely that, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Ukraine president said he didn't....You fucks just can't  handle the truth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.
Click to expand...

That's not true. The President told the truth, but he did not commit quid pro quo. That is a dream to change his words just a smidge to accomplish your purpose. You must get a great satisfaction about getting people to believe your loser lies, and you haven't presented one single iota of evidence, only someone else's opinion of someone else's opinion. Holy cow, the more the lies get placed in the light of truth by Republican representatives and senators, the more lies the Democrats dream up to present as truth to an American public who are watching the hearings and discovering that the Democrats are lying and putting lipstick on the swamp pigs.


----------



## ColonelAngus

As far as giving the house to the Democrats...if you voted for Trump, but then voted for a Democrat for house in 2018, you were really stupid to trust Pelosi.


----------



## beagle9

dudmuck said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admitted by who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _In a Friday interview on "Fox & Friends," President Donald Trump admitted to holding up military aid to pressure Ukraine's government to investigate a baseless conspiracy theory that Ukraine interfered in the 2016 US election.
> 
> In other words, he acknowledged doing the very thing he could be impeached for and has repeatedly denied._
> 
> Here's the interview. Portions relevant to this article start around the 5:50 mark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had every right to hold up aid if the reason was to investigate or find out if Ukraine interfered in the 2016 elections, and if the Bidens were involved in that corruption over time as well. Not doing these things if have suspicion's of, would constitute a dereliction of duty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already know this Ukraine election meddling has been debunked.
> 
> But Putin thanks you for it.
Click to expand...

Debunked by who ??? The fluid investigations aren't done, so putting the horse before the cart is always the goal, but why do the cratzies do this ?


----------



## NotYourBody

Ray From Cleveland said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you support that, don't be crying when what comes around goes around.  If the commies are able to get away with this, don't expect the Republicans for forgive and forget.  Like the filibuster rule with judicial nominations, it will come back to haunt the Democrats, trust me.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true partisan.  Of course republicans will seek retaliation against the next republican president just as democrats will seek retaliation. That's American politics today. The unstated goal of every political party is a one party state which just happens to be the goal of the communist party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well......the communist and Democrat party.  That's why the Democrats became the anti-white party.
> 
> It's one thing for people in parties to try and change leadership.  That's understandable.  But this idiocy would make our founders turn over in their graves.  They want to impeach a President over what "they think" he had in mind when he took certain actions, and brought witnesses who also "thought" what Trump had in mind.
> 
> The entire impeachment is about suppositions, interpretations, and assumptions, but no real facts.  Nixon was a fact; hard core evidence.  Clinton was a fact; DNA evidence and court testimony.  There are no facts here, and certainly no impeachable offenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your GOP filter is obscuring the truth.  What "he (Trump) had in mind" is critical to whether he was violating both the constitution and campaign election laws when he pressured the Ukraine to open an investigation of the Bidens or just sought to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine.  If his intent was to discredit Joe Biden, he is violating the law and the constitution but if his intent is simply to cleanup corruption in the Ukraine, then the Senate should dismiss the applicable charges.
> 
> As explained in the Federalist Papers (I think the number is 65), high crimes and misdemeanors is essentially bad conduct, not necessarily a violation of the law.  If you look back at previous impeachments you will see articles charging violation of oath of office, improper use of executive powers, behavior unbecoming the office, immoral behavior, drunkenness, etc.
> 
> It has become customary that in impeachments today, there be at least one charge of violation of the law but that has not always been the case.  You see, our forefathers believed that public officials must be held to much higher standards than the public.  Just being a law abiding citizens was not enough.  They expected public officials to be of high character.  For example in Articles of Impeachment of Andrew Johnson it was claimed that he spoke with a loud voice, certain intemperate, inflammatory and scandalous harangues before congress.
> 
> Our forefathers would roll over in their graves if they saw who we were electing today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's why the GOP could impeach Clinton for lying about a blow job.
> 
> Trump withheld hundreds of millions of dollars in foreign aid to a country that desperately needed it in order to get dirt on his political opponent.
> 
> That is worse than lying about a blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A temporary hold on US tax dollars is not against the law.  Presidents (including Hussein) have been doing it for years.  However perjury has always been against the law.
Click to expand...

Bribery is impeachable. None of your hollering changes that.

Trump tried to bribe Ukraine to announce an investigation into his political rival by withholding hundreds of millions of dollars in foreign aid. 

Way worse than lying about a blow job. WAY worse.

You might find this old column helpful -


----------



## ColonelAngus

NotYourBody said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true partisan.  Of course republicans will seek retaliation against the next republican president just as democrats will seek retaliation. That's American politics today. The unstated goal of every political party is a one party state which just happens to be the goal of the communist party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well......the communist and Democrat party.  That's why the Democrats became the anti-white party.
> 
> It's one thing for people in parties to try and change leadership.  That's understandable.  But this idiocy would make our founders turn over in their graves.  They want to impeach a President over what "they think" he had in mind when he took certain actions, and brought witnesses who also "thought" what Trump had in mind.
> 
> The entire impeachment is about suppositions, interpretations, and assumptions, but no real facts.  Nixon was a fact; hard core evidence.  Clinton was a fact; DNA evidence and court testimony.  There are no facts here, and certainly no impeachable offenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your GOP filter is obscuring the truth.  What "he (Trump) had in mind" is critical to whether he was violating both the constitution and campaign election laws when he pressured the Ukraine to open an investigation of the Bidens or just sought to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine.  If his intent was to discredit Joe Biden, he is violating the law and the constitution but if his intent is simply to cleanup corruption in the Ukraine, then the Senate should dismiss the applicable charges.
> 
> As explained in the Federalist Papers (I think the number is 65), high crimes and misdemeanors is essentially bad conduct, not necessarily a violation of the law.  If you look back at previous impeachments you will see articles charging violation of oath of office, improper use of executive powers, behavior unbecoming the office, immoral behavior, drunkenness, etc.
> 
> It has become customary that in impeachments today, there be at least one charge of violation of the law but that has not always been the case.  You see, our forefathers believed that public officials must be held to much higher standards than the public.  Just being a law abiding citizens was not enough.  They expected public officials to be of high character.  For example in Articles of Impeachment of Andrew Johnson it was claimed that he spoke with a loud voice, certain intemperate, inflammatory and scandalous harangues before congress.
> 
> Our forefathers would roll over in their graves if they saw who we were electing today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's why the GOP could impeach Clinton for lying about a blow job.
> 
> Trump withheld hundreds of millions of dollars in foreign aid to a country that desperately needed it in order to get dirt on his political opponent.
> 
> That is worse than lying about a blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A temporary hold on US tax dollars is not against the law.  Presidents (including Hussein) have been doing it for years.  However perjury has always been against the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bribery is impeachable. None of your hollering changes that.
> 
> Trump tried to bribe Ukraine to announce an investigation into his political rival by withholding hundreds of millions of dollars in foreign aid.
> 
> Way worse than lying about a blow job. WAY worse.
> 
> You might find this old column helpful -
Click to expand...


Do you even news?

That was disproven by every single fucking witness.

What is the specific evidence you have that the rest of the planet does not have?


----------



## beautress

Jim Jordan on this impeachment inquiry: This is not about the facts, this is about Nancy Pelosi's attempt to impeach the President who, because he's done such good things he will likely win the 2020 election. They're playing on people's emotions when they hear the same lie repeated time after time on their pwn'd collaborating to destroy the President by Pelosi saying sewer swamp stuff like "President is an imposter." She is determined to destroy the President. She's been the least productive House Speaker in the history of the country. I'm sorry, but she has tarnished women by screwing the Constitution and trying to unseat the President who was elected in a landslide win in the College of electors.

​
Do you honestly think all these lies will boost the Democrats? They just have to lie about why they perpetrated the last lie. The American people are tired of the Democrats lying to them, rehearsing ahead of time their great performances that are supposed to make people accept the lies they're telling, and even that is failing, because quite frankly, the American people are wise to the constant stream of lies perpetrated by actor Schiff, the false narrative's best expert in the DNC.

Oh, wait. All the lies in the Democrat aisle are actually your reality, because Demmie operatives are in the tunnel going down to the deep, deep state where all that Soros money is just waiting to be expropriated by telling tall tales.


----------



## eagle1462010

beautress said:


> Jim Jordan on this impeachment inquiry: This is not about the facts, this is about Nancy Pelosi's attempt to impeach the President who, because he's done such good things he will likely win the 2020 election. They're playing on people's emotions when they hear the same lie repeated time after time on their pwn'd collaborating to destroy the President by Pelosi saying sewer swamp stuff like "President is an imposter." She is determined to destroy the President. She's been the least productive House Speaker in the history of the country. I'm sorry, but she has tarnished women by screwing the Constitution and trying to unseat the President who was elected in a landslide win in the College of electors.
> 
> ​
> Do you honestly think all these lies will boost the Democrats? They just have to lie about why they perpetrated the last lie. The American people are tired of the Democrats lying to them, rehearsing ahead of time their great performances that are supposed to make people accept the lies they're telling, and even that is failing, because quite frankly, the American people are wise to the constant stream of lies perpetrated by actor Schiff, the false narrative's best expert in the DNC.
> 
> Oh, wait. All the lies in the Democrat aisle are actually your reality, because Demmie operatives are in the tunnel going down to the deep, deep state where all that Soros money is just waiting to be expropriated by telling tall tales.


The Dems are desperate................they know they have a losing scenario in the next election for President.......
They also know that the next one will probably appoint 2 more SCOTUS picks.........

They are flopping around like a fish out of water.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

NotYourBody said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true partisan.  Of course republicans will seek retaliation against the next republican president just as democrats will seek retaliation. That's American politics today. The unstated goal of every political party is a one party state which just happens to be the goal of the communist party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well......the communist and Democrat party.  That's why the Democrats became the anti-white party.
> 
> It's one thing for people in parties to try and change leadership.  That's understandable.  But this idiocy would make our founders turn over in their graves.  They want to impeach a President over what "they think" he had in mind when he took certain actions, and brought witnesses who also "thought" what Trump had in mind.
> 
> The entire impeachment is about suppositions, interpretations, and assumptions, but no real facts.  Nixon was a fact; hard core evidence.  Clinton was a fact; DNA evidence and court testimony.  There are no facts here, and certainly no impeachable offenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your GOP filter is obscuring the truth.  What "he (Trump) had in mind" is critical to whether he was violating both the constitution and campaign election laws when he pressured the Ukraine to open an investigation of the Bidens or just sought to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine.  If his intent was to discredit Joe Biden, he is violating the law and the constitution but if his intent is simply to cleanup corruption in the Ukraine, then the Senate should dismiss the applicable charges.
> 
> As explained in the Federalist Papers (I think the number is 65), high crimes and misdemeanors is essentially bad conduct, not necessarily a violation of the law.  If you look back at previous impeachments you will see articles charging violation of oath of office, improper use of executive powers, behavior unbecoming the office, immoral behavior, drunkenness, etc.
> 
> It has become customary that in impeachments today, there be at least one charge of violation of the law but that has not always been the case.  You see, our forefathers believed that public officials must be held to much higher standards than the public.  Just being a law abiding citizens was not enough.  They expected public officials to be of high character.  For example in Articles of Impeachment of Andrew Johnson it was claimed that he spoke with a loud voice, certain intemperate, inflammatory and scandalous harangues before congress.
> 
> Our forefathers would roll over in their graves if they saw who we were electing today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's why the GOP could impeach Clinton for lying about a blow job.
> 
> Trump withheld hundreds of millions of dollars in foreign aid to a country that desperately needed it in order to get dirt on his political opponent.
> 
> That is worse than lying about a blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A temporary hold on US tax dollars is not against the law.  Presidents (including Hussein) have been doing it for years.  However perjury has always been against the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bribery is impeachable. None of your hollering changes that.
> 
> Trump tried to bribe Ukraine to announce an investigation into his political rival by withholding hundreds of millions of dollars in foreign aid.
> 
> Way worse than lying about a blow job. WAY worse.
> 
> You might find this old column helpful -
Click to expand...


Then show us where Trump openly stated that's what he was doing.  Trump, like other Presidents in the past, temporarily held up aid for various reasons.  As Sondland testified, Ukraine is notorious for making promises and not keeping them.  Trump wanted that announcement to hold them to their word.  He did not threaten to withhold aid for that reason however.  All the ambassadors made the assumption he did, but never got any presidential direction that the aid was contingent on that announcement.


----------



## beautress

NotYourBody said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true partisan.  Of course republicans will seek retaliation against the next republican president just as democrats will seek retaliation. That's American politics today. The unstated goal of every political party is a one party state which just happens to be the goal of the communist party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well......the communist and Democrat party.  That's why the Democrats became the anti-white party.
> 
> It's one thing for people in parties to try and change leadership.  That's understandable.  But this idiocy would make our founders turn over in their graves.  They want to impeach a President over what "they think" he had in mind when he took certain actions, and brought witnesses who also "thought" what Trump had in mind.
> 
> The entire impeachment is about suppositions, interpretations, and assumptions, but no real facts.  Nixon was a fact; hard core evidence.  Clinton was a fact; DNA evidence and court testimony.  There are no facts here, and certainly no impeachable offenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your GOP filter is obscuring the truth.  What "he (Trump) had in mind" is critical to whether he was violating both the constitution and campaign election laws when he pressured the Ukraine to open an investigation of the Bidens or just sought to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine.  If his intent was to discredit Joe Biden, he is violating the law and the constitution but if his intent is simply to cleanup corruption in the Ukraine, then the Senate should dismiss the applicable charges.
> 
> As explained in the Federalist Papers (I think the number is 65), high crimes and misdemeanors is essentially bad conduct, not necessarily a violation of the law.  If you look back at previous impeachments you will see articles charging violation of oath of office, improper use of executive powers, behavior unbecoming the office, immoral behavior, drunkenness, etc.
> 
> It has become customary that in impeachments today, there be at least one charge of violation of the law but that has not always been the case.  You see, our forefathers believed that public officials must be held to much higher standards than the public.  Just being a law abiding citizens was not enough.  They expected public officials to be of high character.  For example in Articles of Impeachment of Andrew Johnson it was claimed that he spoke with a loud voice, certain intemperate, inflammatory and scandalous harangues before congress.
> 
> Our forefathers would roll over in their graves if they saw who we were electing today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's why the GOP could impeach Clinton for lying about a blow job.
> 
> Trump withheld hundreds of millions of dollars in foreign aid to a country that desperately needed it in order to get dirt on his political opponent.
> 
> That is worse than lying about a blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A temporary hold on US tax dollars is not against the law.  Presidents (including Hussein) have been doing it for years.  However perjury has always been against the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bribery is impeachable. None of your hollering changes that.
> 
> Trump tried to bribe Ukraine to announce an investigation into his political rival by withholding hundreds of millions of dollars in foreign aid.
> 
> Way worse than lying about a blow job. WAY worse.
> 
> You might find this old column helpful -
Click to expand...

This is not about the hack job the Democrats did on Nixon. This is about America tired of the lies it takes the Democrats to destroy innocent Republicans, and it is done over and over and over. 

A little lesson Swamp Democrats are ignoring as they dig the deep state deeper and deeper:
​


----------



## beautress

RealDave said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will ask again..............Why didn't Obama and Biden give weapons to Ukraine when their people were dying.............
> 
> And again............I've that had been me they would have gotten the weapons and told good hunting.........
> 
> And 3 years of Russian BS from the left..............No wonder the world laughs at us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grandstanding by the Dimms during the hearings about aid being delayed while Ukrainians were dying from being attacked by Putin was absolutely fucking laughable when Obama didn’t give any weapons for 8 years!
> 
> What did Obama do when PUTIN ANNEXED CRIMEA?  Jack fucking squat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Russia incursion into the Ukraine was in 2014.
> 
> Maybe this stupid fuck Trumpette can explain how Obama did not provide military assistance for 8 years.
> 
> I mean really.
Click to expand...

Yeah, all that damn bedding Obummer's sole contribution did a lot of good to stop Russian tanks.  Dumbunny.


----------



## eagle1462010

beautress said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will ask again..............Why didn't Obama and Biden give weapons to Ukraine when their people were dying.............
> 
> And again............I've that had been me they would have gotten the weapons and told good hunting.........
> 
> And 3 years of Russian BS from the left..............No wonder the world laughs at us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grandstanding by the Dimms during the hearings about aid being delayed while Ukrainians were dying from being attacked by Putin was absolutely fucking laughable when Obama didn’t give any weapons for 8 years!
> 
> What did Obama do when PUTIN ANNEXED CRIMEA?  Jack fucking squat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Russia incursion into the Ukraine was in 2014.
> 
> Maybe this stupid fuck Trumpette can explain how Obama did not provide military assistance for 8 years.
> 
> I mean really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, all that damn bedding Obummer's sole contribution did a lot of good to stop Russian tanks.  Dumbunny.
Click to expand...

Well.........they couldn't give them plastic straws with spit balls........that would destroy the planet.

LOL


----------



## beautress

beagle9 said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admitted by who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _In a Friday interview on "Fox & Friends," President Donald Trump admitted to holding up military aid to pressure Ukraine's government to investigate a baseless conspiracy theory that Ukraine interfered in the 2016 US election.
> 
> In other words, he acknowledged doing the very thing he could be impeached for and has repeatedly denied._
> 
> Here's the interview. Portions relevant to this article start around the 5:50 mark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had every right to hold up aid if the reason was to investigate or find out if Ukraine interfered in the 2016 elections, and if the Bidens were involved in that corruption over time as well. Not doing these things if have suspicion's of, would constitute a dereliction of duty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already know this Ukraine election meddling has been debunked.
> 
> But Putin thanks you for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debunked by who ??? The fluid investigations aren't done, so putting the horse before the cart is always the goal, but why do the cratzies do this ?
Click to expand...

Soros cash and credit, to engender protection from the crime at the surface of the swamp. Just following the money, that's all.


----------



## beautress

Ray From Cleveland said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well......the communist and Democrat party.  That's why the Democrats became the anti-white party.
> 
> It's one thing for people in parties to try and change leadership.  That's understandable.  But this idiocy would make our founders turn over in their graves.  They want to impeach a President over what "they think" he had in mind when he took certain actions, and brought witnesses who also "thought" what Trump had in mind.
> 
> The entire impeachment is about suppositions, interpretations, and assumptions, but no real facts.  Nixon was a fact; hard core evidence.  Clinton was a fact; DNA evidence and court testimony.  There are no facts here, and certainly no impeachable offenses.
> 
> 
> 
> I think your GOP filter is obscuring the truth.  What "he (Trump) had in mind" is critical to whether he was violating both the constitution and campaign election laws when he pressured the Ukraine to open an investigation of the Bidens or just sought to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine.  If his intent was to discredit Joe Biden, he is violating the law and the constitution but if his intent is simply to cleanup corruption in the Ukraine, then the Senate should dismiss the applicable charges.
> 
> As explained in the Federalist Papers (I think the number is 65), high crimes and misdemeanors is essentially bad conduct, not necessarily a violation of the law.  If you look back at previous impeachments you will see articles charging violation of oath of office, improper use of executive powers, behavior unbecoming the office, immoral behavior, drunkenness, etc.
> 
> It has become customary that in impeachments today, there be at least one charge of violation of the law but that has not always been the case.  You see, our forefathers believed that public officials must be held to much higher standards than the public.  Just being a law abiding citizens was not enough.  They expected public officials to be of high character.  For example in Articles of Impeachment of Andrew Johnson it was claimed that he spoke with a loud voice, certain intemperate, inflammatory and scandalous harangues before congress.
> 
> Our forefathers would roll over in their graves if they saw who we were electing today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's why the GOP could impeach Clinton for lying about a blow job.
> 
> Trump withheld hundreds of millions of dollars in foreign aid to a country that desperately needed it in order to get dirt on his political opponent.
> 
> That is worse than lying about a blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A temporary hold on US tax dollars is not against the law.  Presidents (including Hussein) have been doing it for years.  However perjury has always been against the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bribery is impeachable. None of your hollering changes that.
> 
> Trump tried to bribe Ukraine to announce an investigation into his political rival by withholding hundreds of millions of dollars in foreign aid.
> 
> Way worse than lying about a blow job. WAY worse.
> 
> You might find this old column helpful -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then show us where Trump openly stated that's what he was doing.  Trump, like other Presidents in the past, temporarily held up aid for various reasons.  As Sondland testified, Ukraine is notorious for making promises and not keeping them.  Trump wanted that announcement to hold them to their word.  He did not threaten to withhold aid for that reason however.  All the ambassadors made the assumption he did, but never got any presidential direction that the aid was contingent on that announcement.
Click to expand...

"Trump wanted that announcement to hold them to their word.  He did not threaten to withhold aid for that reason however.  All the ambassadors made the assumption he did, but never got any presidential direction that the aid was contingent on that announcement."​
^^^Thanks for summarizing the truth so well, Mr. Ray. Well worth repeating.^^^


----------



## The Purge

dudmuck said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Ukraine president said he didn't....You fucks just can't  handle the truth!
> 
> 
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admitted by who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _In a Friday interview on "Fox & Friends," President Donald Trump admitted to holding up military aid to pressure Ukraine's government to investigate a baseless conspiracy theory that Ukraine interfered in the 2016 US election.
> 
> In other words, he acknowledged doing the very thing he could be impeached for and has repeatedly denied._
> 
> Here's the interview. Portions relevant to this article start around the 5:50 mark.
Click to expand...

Why is that, Jojo ACTUALLY EXTORTED Ukraine, and the Ukraine president who is the one whose belief is all important said there was no pressure....ROTFLMFAO.....Our Commies are getting desperate  to try and convince the people who have seen the evidence for themselves and....
Poll finds sharp swing in opposition to impeachment among independents | TheHill
2 days ago · A new national survey finds independent voters leading a ... the poll shows more independents now oppose impeachment ... Since October, Emerson has found Trump's job approval


----------



## NotYourBody

Ray From Cleveland said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well......the communist and Democrat party.  That's why the Democrats became the anti-white party.
> 
> It's one thing for people in parties to try and change leadership.  That's understandable.  But this idiocy would make our founders turn over in their graves.  They want to impeach a President over what "they think" he had in mind when he took certain actions, and brought witnesses who also "thought" what Trump had in mind.
> 
> The entire impeachment is about suppositions, interpretations, and assumptions, but no real facts.  Nixon was a fact; hard core evidence.  Clinton was a fact; DNA evidence and court testimony.  There are no facts here, and certainly no impeachable offenses.
> 
> 
> 
> I think your GOP filter is obscuring the truth.  What "he (Trump) had in mind" is critical to whether he was violating both the constitution and campaign election laws when he pressured the Ukraine to open an investigation of the Bidens or just sought to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine.  If his intent was to discredit Joe Biden, he is violating the law and the constitution but if his intent is simply to cleanup corruption in the Ukraine, then the Senate should dismiss the applicable charges.
> 
> As explained in the Federalist Papers (I think the number is 65), high crimes and misdemeanors is essentially bad conduct, not necessarily a violation of the law.  If you look back at previous impeachments you will see articles charging violation of oath of office, improper use of executive powers, behavior unbecoming the office, immoral behavior, drunkenness, etc.
> 
> It has become customary that in impeachments today, there be at least one charge of violation of the law but that has not always been the case.  You see, our forefathers believed that public officials must be held to much higher standards than the public.  Just being a law abiding citizens was not enough.  They expected public officials to be of high character.  For example in Articles of Impeachment of Andrew Johnson it was claimed that he spoke with a loud voice, certain intemperate, inflammatory and scandalous harangues before congress.
> 
> Our forefathers would roll over in their graves if they saw who we were electing today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's why the GOP could impeach Clinton for lying about a blow job.
> 
> Trump withheld hundreds of millions of dollars in foreign aid to a country that desperately needed it in order to get dirt on his political opponent.
> 
> That is worse than lying about a blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A temporary hold on US tax dollars is not against the law.  Presidents (including Hussein) have been doing it for years.  However perjury has always been against the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bribery is impeachable. None of your hollering changes that.
> 
> Trump tried to bribe Ukraine to announce an investigation into his political rival by withholding hundreds of millions of dollars in foreign aid.
> 
> Way worse than lying about a blow job. WAY worse.
> 
> You might find this old column helpful -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then show us where Trump openly stated that's what he was doing.  Trump, like other Presidents in the past, temporarily held up aid for various reasons.  As Sondland testified, Ukraine is notorious for making promises and not keeping them.  Trump wanted that announcement to hold them to their word.  He did not threaten to withhold aid for that reason however.  All the ambassadors made the assumption he did, but never got any presidential direction that the aid was contingent on that announcement.
Click to expand...


Trump doesn't need to announce "I am now committing bribery by withholding this foreign aid in exchange for the announcement of an investigation into my political rival." He doesn't have to say the word bribery with his mouth and vocal cords.

The evidence, based on his actions, shows what he did. Fact witnesses have confirmed it. And he was only TWO days from getting away with it! No wonder he wants the name of the whistle blower.


----------



## Rye Catcher

It's amazing how many defenders of trump remain so ignorant on the issue of impeachment.  Articles of Impeachment when passed will next be seen in the Senate, and IF the evidence in the trial is beyond a reasonable doubt, the consequences of the Senate Vote will either:

 Vote to Remove Trump from the office of POTUS,
Or, Vote in a close vote to acquit Trump.
 If the latter occurs, he will not be found innocent in the majority hearts and minds of the voting public.  They will *likely* vote to remove the Senate majority from the Republican Party and deny trump his second term.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Rye Catcher said:


> It's amazing how many defenders of trump remain so ignorant on the issue of impeachment.  Articles of Impeachment when passed will next be seen in the Senate, and IF the evidence in the trial is beyond a reasonable doubt, the consequences of the Senate Vote will either:
> 
> Vote to Remove Trump from the office of POTUS,
> Or, Vote in a close vote to acquit Trump.
> If the latter occurs, he will not be found innocent in the majority hearts and minds of the voting public.  They will *likely* vote to remove the Senate majority from the Republican Party and deny trump his second term.



Polls show that the public support for impeachment is decreasing, especially among Independents.  The television ratings for the inquiries also continued to decline.  

People see this for what it is, and that is a Nazi takeover of our government, disenfranchising 63 million American voters.  Not only will Trump be reelected, but it's likely the commies  will lose leadership of the House as well.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

NotYourBody said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think your GOP filter is obscuring the truth.  What "he (Trump) had in mind" is critical to whether he was violating both the constitution and campaign election laws when he pressured the Ukraine to open an investigation of the Bidens or just sought to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine.  If his intent was to discredit Joe Biden, he is violating the law and the constitution but if his intent is simply to cleanup corruption in the Ukraine, then the Senate should dismiss the applicable charges.
> 
> As explained in the Federalist Papers (I think the number is 65), high crimes and misdemeanors is essentially bad conduct, not necessarily a violation of the law.  If you look back at previous impeachments you will see articles charging violation of oath of office, improper use of executive powers, behavior unbecoming the office, immoral behavior, drunkenness, etc.
> 
> It has become customary that in impeachments today, there be at least one charge of violation of the law but that has not always been the case.  You see, our forefathers believed that public officials must be held to much higher standards than the public.  Just being a law abiding citizens was not enough.  They expected public officials to be of high character.  For example in Articles of Impeachment of Andrew Johnson it was claimed that he spoke with a loud voice, certain intemperate, inflammatory and scandalous harangues before congress.
> 
> Our forefathers would roll over in their graves if they saw who we were electing today.
> 
> 
> 
> It's why the GOP could impeach Clinton for lying about a blow job.
> 
> Trump withheld hundreds of millions of dollars in foreign aid to a country that desperately needed it in order to get dirt on his political opponent.
> 
> That is worse than lying about a blow job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A temporary hold on US tax dollars is not against the law.  Presidents (including Hussein) have been doing it for years.  However perjury has always been against the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bribery is impeachable. None of your hollering changes that.
> 
> Trump tried to bribe Ukraine to announce an investigation into his political rival by withholding hundreds of millions of dollars in foreign aid.
> 
> Way worse than lying about a blow job. WAY worse.
> 
> You might find this old column helpful -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then show us where Trump openly stated that's what he was doing.  Trump, like other Presidents in the past, temporarily held up aid for various reasons.  As Sondland testified, Ukraine is notorious for making promises and not keeping them.  Trump wanted that announcement to hold them to their word.  He did not threaten to withhold aid for that reason however.  All the ambassadors made the assumption he did, but never got any presidential direction that the aid was contingent on that announcement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump doesn't need to announce "I am now committing bribery by withholding this foreign aid in exchange for the announcement of an investigation into my political rival." He doesn't have to say the word bribery with his mouth and vocal cords.
> 
> The evidence, based on his actions, shows what he did. Fact witnesses have confirmed it. And he was only TWO days from getting away with it! No wonder he wants the name of the whistle blower.
Click to expand...


The only thing the witnesses confirmed is that they assumed what Trump was doing.  Yes, you need to have evidence that Trump said he is withholding US aid until he sees an investigation by Ukraine of the Biden's.  Again, Trump gave several reasons for withholding aid, and Biden was not one of them.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ray From Cleveland said:


> People see this for what it is, and that is a Nazi takeover of our government, disenfranchising 63 million American voters.


Haha, you talk like a child. Listen to yourself. 

Hey...where is that link that Biden got his son a job at Burisma?


----------



## beagle9

eagle1462010 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Jordan on this impeachment inquiry: This is not about the facts, this is about Nancy Pelosi's attempt to impeach the President who, because he's done such good things he will likely win the 2020 election. They're playing on people's emotions when they hear the same lie repeated time after time on their pwn'd collaborating to destroy the President by Pelosi saying sewer swamp stuff like "President is an imposter." She is determined to destroy the President. She's been the least productive House Speaker in the history of the country. I'm sorry, but she has tarnished women by screwing the Constitution and trying to unseat the President who was elected in a landslide win in the College of electors.
> 
> ​
> Do you honestly think all these lies will boost the Democrats? They just have to lie about why they perpetrated the last lie. The American people are tired of the Democrats lying to them, rehearsing ahead of time their great performances that are supposed to make people accept the lies they're telling, and even that is failing, because quite frankly, the American people are wise to the constant stream of lies perpetrated by actor Schiff, the false narrative's best expert in the DNC.
> 
> Oh, wait. All the lies in the Democrat aisle are actually your reality, because Demmie operatives are in the tunnel going down to the deep, deep state where all that Soros money is just waiting to be expropriated by telling tall tales.
> 
> 
> 
> The Dems are desperate................they know they have a losing scenario in the next election for President.......
> They also know that the next one will probably appoint 2 more SCOTUS picks.........
> 
> They are flopping around like a fish out of water.
Click to expand...

They are trying to protect years and years of treachery, and their agenda riddled ideas that weren't anywhere close to mainstream American values. Their socialized multi- cultural experiment has failed, and their use of the federal government to hit the American's over the head until they surrendered to them has failed also.

This is why it was get Trump at all cost, because they knew what was at stake with them, and they figured Trump had surrounded himself with their enemies.

Their enemies are conservative Christian's, and non-practicing Christian's who enjoy Christian values that appeal to them.

Their enemies are anyone making claims that America was ever great in the present or in the past while they suffered due mainly to their own choices made in life, and yes of course due to other things not of their doing, but yet was done to them because of their weaknesses in which they exhibited in life. Corrections are fluid, and are always in order. Thank God we are able as a nation to come to our senses sooner or later. The nation was on track, but has recently (in the past years gone by), has gotten off track. We must get the train back on the tracks, but first it must be understood as to what took it off the tracks. Once that is found, then the strengthening can be applied.

The leaders in the Democrat party exploit the follower's weaknesses, and build upon those weaknesses in order to gain power over them, and gain power over others in the process, and yet it's only to increase the problems while enriching themselves in the process. Can't let those crisis go to waste right ? The party of exploitation is mostly on the Democrats side of the isle, but greed also plays a role throughout both sides of the isle.


----------



## okfine

charwin95 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we've heard the truth repeatedly.  No quid pro quo ordered by Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sondland testified there was a quid pro quo, and that everyone knew about it.  He even named names.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, a "presumed" quid pro quo.  He also testified that Trump never ordered one, and in fact when questioned, Trump ordered no quid pro quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. Yes there is clear quid pro quo. No doubt.
> 
> Trump ordered no quid pro is a joke. What do you expect from a liar president?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is a piece of art PATHOLOGICAL LIAR.
> 
> AP FACT CHECK: Trump’s false claim about Apple plant
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump tried to take credit Wednesday for opening a plant that’s been in business for years.
> 
> He also tried to blame House Speaker Nancy Pelosi for closing Congress, but she didn’t.
> 
> TRUMP: “Today I opened a major Apple Manufacturing plant in Texas that will bring high paying jobs back to America. Today Nancy Pelosi closed Congress because she doesn’t care about American Workers!” — tweet early Wednesday evening.
> 
> THE FACTS: Neither happened.
> 
> Trump visited a factory in Austin, Texas, that has made the Mac Pro for Apple since 2013.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honey, they started the new expansion.  No lie.  Just a Perfect example of how the media lies-
> Apple expands in Austin
> Company Breaks Ground on New Campus, Begins Production of All-New Mac Pro
> 
> Out of the horses mouth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Very wrong. Read my link and your link see if you understand the technicalities. Then read what Trump was stupidly bullshiting.
> 
> Let me help you ..... Today I opened a major plant Apple manufacturing job in Texas.
> 
> 
> The plant won’t be operational till 2021. So how in the hell did this liar president open a manufacturing job?
Click to expand...

Lets not forget about Carrier. Indiana hasn't.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> Their enemies are conservative Christian's, and non-practicing Christian's who enjoy Christian values that appeal to them.


And that's why they go after the pussy grabbing, porn star rawdoggimg, charity stealing, incest-minded old conman?


----------



## beagle9

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> People see this for what it is, and that is a Nazi takeover of our government, disenfranchising 63 million American voters.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, you talk like a child. Listen to yourself.
> 
> Hey...where is that link that Biden got his son a job at Burisma?
Click to expand...

Why do you ask for links, when that isn't the new standard or norm set by the lynch mob doing the impeachment hearsay hearings ? Thought you knew that hearsay and assumption was the new norm now ? Tsk tsk on those new precedents being set right ?


----------



## beagle9

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their enemies are conservative Christian's, and non-practicing Christian's who enjoy Christian values that appeal to them.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's why they go after the pussy grabbing, porn star rawdoggimg, charity stealing, incest-minded old conman?
Click to expand...

You say this with a straight face ?? Go back to all president's supported by demos and cons alike, and get back to me when you find the perfect one that suits your standards set.


----------



## okfine

Lakhota said:


> Adam Schiff is probably the greatest American patriot in my lifetime!


Burbank should be proud!


----------



## beagle9

Rye Catcher said:


> It's amazing how many defenders of trump remain so ignorant on the issue of impeachment.  Articles of Impeachment when passed will next be seen in the Senate, and IF the evidence in the trial is beyond a reasonable doubt, the consequences of the Senate Vote will either:
> 
> Vote to Remove Trump from the office of POTUS,
> Or, Vote in a close vote to acquit Trump.
> If the latter occurs, he will not be found innocent in the majority hearts and minds of the voting public.  They will *likely* vote to remove the Senate majority from the Republican Party and deny trump his second term.


Who is they ???? The left ? It sure isn't mainstream America.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> Why do you ask for links,


Because he asked for one. I'm not going to re-read the last 10 pages to you.

I am not really asking for a link. He doesn't have a link. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> People see this for what it is, and that is a Nazi takeover of our government, disenfranchising 63 million American voters.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, you talk like a child. Listen to yourself.
> 
> Hey...where is that link that Biden got his son a job at Burisma?
Click to expand...


There is no link because nobody looked into it.......yet.  But as a clueless lib, you think that Burisma hired Hunter because of his lack of qualifications and good looks.  Burisma was desperately looking for somebody with no experience in the energy field, somebody that didn't even understand their language, and a big enough drug problem where he was kicked out of the military and entered rehab three times......that we know of.  

Yeah, it had nothing to do with Joe.  It was just dumb luck that he got that job, and DumBama put him in charge of Ukrainian deals between them and the US.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ray From Cleveland said:


> There is no link because nobody looked into i


Yet you claimed it as true. So,I claimed as true that the president abused the power of his office to get Ivanka her Chinese trademarks.

Glad that's settled.


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has now come out that both Nunes & Jordan made trips to dig up dirt about Biden & the Ukraine.
> 
> So the two key Republicans were complicit in the effort to smear Biden.
> 
> Wow, the Republicans just get dirtier & dirtier as  we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.  If we don't stop it now, the next thing you know, they will be laundering money through their lawyers to hire an agency to find dirt on Biden, even if they hire a foreign agent to obtain proof from the Russian government.
> 
> Then where will this country be?
Click to expand...

 It is perfectly legal (and common) for a campaign to hire an opposition research firm. 

A President using government money to bribe a foreign official is illegal.  
Sending out government employees to do campaign work is also illegal


----------



## RealDave

beagle9 said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admitted by who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _In a Friday interview on "Fox & Friends," President Donald Trump admitted to holding up military aid to pressure Ukraine's government to investigate a baseless conspiracy theory that Ukraine interfered in the 2016 US election.
> 
> In other words, he acknowledged doing the very thing he could be impeached for and has repeatedly denied._
> 
> Here's the interview. Portions relevant to this article start around the 5:50 mark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had every right to hold up aid if the reason was to investigate or find out if Ukraine interfered in the 2016 elections, and if the Bidens were involved in that corruption over time as well. Not doing these things if have suspicion's of, would constitute a dereliction of duty.
Click to expand...

 He only was interested in Joe Biden.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

(Ever wonder where the term “Under the bus” comes from?

In many countries, long haul buses have 2 drivers. One at the wheel and the other in a compartment just ahead of the baggage area under the bus.)


----------



## flack

RealDave said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admitted by who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _In a Friday interview on "Fox & Friends," President Donald Trump admitted to holding up military aid to pressure Ukraine's government to investigate a baseless conspiracy theory that Ukraine interfered in the 2016 US election.
> 
> In other words, he acknowledged doing the very thing he could be impeached for and has repeatedly denied._
> 
> Here's the interview. Portions relevant to this article start around the 5:50 mark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had every right to hold up aid if the reason was to investigate or find out if Ukraine interfered in the 2016 elections, and if the Bidens were involved in that corruption over time as well. Not doing these things if have suspicion's of, would constitute a dereliction of duty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He only was interested in Joe Biden.
Click to expand...

 He never even mentioned Biden or his son.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how many defenders of trump remain so ignorant on the issue of impeachment.  Articles of Impeachment when passed will next be seen in the Senate, and IF the evidence in the trial is beyond a reasonable doubt, the consequences of the Senate Vote will either:
> 
> Vote to Remove Trump from the office of POTUS,
> Or, Vote in a close vote to acquit Trump.
> If the latter occurs, he will not be found innocent in the majority hearts and minds of the voting public.  They will *likely* vote to remove the Senate majority from the Republican Party and deny trump his second term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polls show that the public support for impeachment is decreasing, especially among Independents.  The television ratings for the inquiries also continued to decline.
> 
> People see this for what it is, and that is a Nazi takeover of our government, disenfranchising 63 million American voters.  Not only will Trump be reelected, but it's likely the commies  will lose leadership of the House as well.
Click to expand...


LOL, which poll?  Your side has always mocked polling.


----------



## RealDave

eagle1462010 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admitted by who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _In a Friday interview on "Fox & Friends," President Donald Trump admitted to holding up military aid to pressure Ukraine's government to investigate a baseless conspiracy theory that Ukraine interfered in the 2016 US election.
> 
> In other words, he acknowledged doing the very thing he could be impeached for and has repeatedly denied._
> 
> Here's the interview. Portions relevant to this article start around the 5:50 mark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had every right to hold up aid if the reason was to investigate or find out if Ukraine interfered in the 2016 elections, and if the Bidens were involved in that corruption over time as well. Not doing these things if have suspicion's of, would constitute a dereliction of duty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull fucking shit.  He was only interested in Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big shit.........Hillary and the DNC were only interested in Trump.
Click to expand...

Because they are saying Trump committed a crime?


----------



## RealDave

longknife said:


> View attachment 291288


----------



## OKTexas

RealDave said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks for the Dems that they cannot override the Executive Powers..............Equal Branches of the Gov't.............They DO NOT HAVE THAT AUTHORITY..............
> 
> If they say THEY DO...........then they must go to the Judicial Branch and Challenge it............You can cry .......scream...........and demand all you want...............it doesn't change a thing...........
> 
> In regards to election tampering and corruption in Ukraine.........Trump has every right to ask for cooperation with our DOJ for ongoing investigations.............It's NOT A CRIME to do so...............In regards to his lawyer..........it's his JOB to defend Trump......and finding information to defend him from this Endless attack by the Dems is a part of that Job......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One huge problem.  Barr blindly supports anything Rump does and says.  Barr isn't representing the United States of America.  He's Rumps personal lawyer.  So with that in mind, exactly who in the Judicial Branch should Congress take their grievance to?  The Top Cop is corrupt as hell.  Rump has seized control over about 3/5ths of the government.  It should be 1/3rd but he's bot a lock on more like 2/3rds with his criminal Moscow Mitch at his Back.  This looks very similar to Italy in 1933 that propelled Mussolini into absolute power.  Obviously, Rump read the playbook leading up to the power grab in Italy by 1933.  If I thought you had the capability to actually read history I would suggest some good reading for you.  But you only listen to Rush and Hannity and the Extreme Right wing part of Fox along with some conspiracy sites.
> 
> One huge problem, the DOJ did not have an open case looking into the Bidens.  If they had, it would have been unwise but not illegal.  And even Barr wouldn't touch that hot potato.  But would it have been found to be illegal?  Probably not.  Just damaging but not any worse than Rump on any given Tuesday.  But Rump doing it back channel trying to blackmail another head of state to announce they are starting an investigation into the Bidens when Biden was beating him in the polls by refusing funds that were already authorized to go to Ukraine and dangling a face to face meeting to help Ukraine with it's face problem with Russia is downright criminal.  And don't give me that crap that he didn't do any of it.  Everyone from the dog catcher to the lead Diplomat was aware of it after certain date.  But even a Professional Diplomat can only take so much corruption before they say enough.  And that is pretty well what has happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Long winded Lie bro.....
> 
> Biden didn't go to Ukraine to save it from Russia...........Apple Pie...........and the American way.........He did it to take advantage of the Chaos.......He takes his son on Air Force 2 to the Ukraine while thousands are dying from the Ruskies..........And a week later his son is WOW on the Board of the Largest Gas Producer in the Ukraine.............
> 
> If your concern is for the Ukraine with Russia on their door step back then.........Then Biden should have been there to meet with Ukraine military officials to discuss WHAT THEY NEED to PROTECT THEMSELVES...........
> 
> Like Lethal aid.............the ability to kill Russian armor.......aka tanks...........Did Joe and Obama do that........they gave a bunch of NON MILITARY AID.............but didn't give Ukraine weapons to stop the Russians on the battlefield...........
> 
> Biden CASHED in on his position during a time of Crisis and Chaos..............for his son.......Ray Charles can see that.
> 
> Trump on the other hand gave Ukraine Lethal weapons to help them KILL RUSSIANS if need be.........Why didn't that happen when Obama was in power..........hmmmm..........As thousands of Ukrainians were dying......
> 
> The DOJ has been looking at 2016 election meddling for years now, but have ignored the DNC's role in this and the courts of Ukraine in this.............Because it has been a Partisan Investigation that ignores the other sides dealings from the Deep State............who are attempting a COUP on Trump.
> 
> I'll use what the Dems have been using for years..............IF BIDEN is innocent...........then he should want this investigated to CLEAR HIS NAME.............If he did no crime .............Then he should WELCOME BEING INVESTIGATED.............
> 
> The Biden's will not be taken down..............Graham calling for an investigation will in the end do NOTHING.........It's a Show.............Biden and Graham are friends......and behind closed doors laugh about it and rehearse the next SHOW to cover their butts from all the corruption they have done as career politicains.
> 
> Career politicians from both parties...........keep the people at each other so they don't come after them for their corruption..............It's a designed strategy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus fuck you people are dumnber than shit.
> 
> How often has Ivanka or Jared ride on AF1?  When Trump was dealing with China, both  Donnie & Ivanka were getting copyrights for their businesses.
> 
> That is corruption.
> 
> Joe Biden acted along with other countries to remove a prosecutor. (there was no active barisma investigation at that time)
> 
> Hunter Biden was never being investigated.
> 
> You God damn stupid fucks need to start caring more about Amerca than that Conman you elected President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I want your advice I'll ask for it.................Biden is dirty...........He was hooking up his son with his position while Ukrainians were dying in the field against Russia............
> 
> If he's so great, why wasn't he there arranging anti tank missiles to KILL RUSSIANS............You have for years said TRUMP RUSSIA..............yet your own side sent MRE's instead of weapons while people were dying........
> 
> Your party is a JOKE...........Biden is a Joke........and so is this investigation............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, whje caught lying, you just increase the lying.  Joe Biden had nothing to do with Hunter getting that job.
> 
> You are a joke, Trump Boy.
Click to expand...



So Devon Archer meeting with quid pro joe in the WH, had nothing to do with baby Biden getting the job two days later. Damn you're really gullible.

.


----------



## 2aguy

RealDave said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admitted by who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _In a Friday interview on "Fox & Friends," President Donald Trump admitted to holding up military aid to pressure Ukraine's government to investigate a baseless conspiracy theory that Ukraine interfered in the 2016 US election.
> 
> In other words, he acknowledged doing the very thing he could be impeached for and has repeatedly denied._
> 
> Here's the interview. Portions relevant to this article start around the 5:50 mark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had every right to hold up aid if the reason was to investigate or find out if Ukraine interfered in the 2016 elections, and if the Bidens were involved in that corruption over time as well. Not doing these things if have suspicion's of, would constitute a dereliction of duty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He only was interested in Joe Biden.
Click to expand...


You know no one testified that that was the case...right?  None of the witnesses and even the great and powerful Sondland stated that no one said there was a quid pro quo and that in a direct question to President Trump, Trump told him he didn't want anything from Ukraine, ....you understand that...right?

They have no case for anything.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

OKTexas said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> One huge problem.  Barr blindly supports anything Rump does and says.  Barr isn't representing the United States of America.  He's Rumps personal lawyer.  So with that in mind, exactly who in the Judicial Branch should Congress take their grievance to?  The Top Cop is corrupt as hell.  Rump has seized control over about 3/5ths of the government.  It should be 1/3rd but he's bot a lock on more like 2/3rds with his criminal Moscow Mitch at his Back.  This looks very similar to Italy in 1933 that propelled Mussolini into absolute power.  Obviously, Rump read the playbook leading up to the power grab in Italy by 1933.  If I thought you had the capability to actually read history I would suggest some good reading for you.  But you only listen to Rush and Hannity and the Extreme Right wing part of Fox along with some conspiracy sites.
> 
> One huge problem, the DOJ did not have an open case looking into the Bidens.  If they had, it would have been unwise but not illegal.  And even Barr wouldn't touch that hot potato.  But would it have been found to be illegal?  Probably not.  Just damaging but not any worse than Rump on any given Tuesday.  But Rump doing it back channel trying to blackmail another head of state to announce they are starting an investigation into the Bidens when Biden was beating him in the polls by refusing funds that were already authorized to go to Ukraine and dangling a face to face meeting to help Ukraine with it's face problem with Russia is downright criminal.  And don't give me that crap that he didn't do any of it.  Everyone from the dog catcher to the lead Diplomat was aware of it after certain date.  But even a Professional Diplomat can only take so much corruption before they say enough.  And that is pretty well what has happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Long winded Lie bro.....
> 
> Biden didn't go to Ukraine to save it from Russia...........Apple Pie...........and the American way.........He did it to take advantage of the Chaos.......He takes his son on Air Force 2 to the Ukraine while thousands are dying from the Ruskies..........And a week later his son is WOW on the Board of the Largest Gas Producer in the Ukraine.............
> 
> If your concern is for the Ukraine with Russia on their door step back then.........Then Biden should have been there to meet with Ukraine military officials to discuss WHAT THEY NEED to PROTECT THEMSELVES...........
> 
> Like Lethal aid.............the ability to kill Russian armor.......aka tanks...........Did Joe and Obama do that........they gave a bunch of NON MILITARY AID.............but didn't give Ukraine weapons to stop the Russians on the battlefield...........
> 
> Biden CASHED in on his position during a time of Crisis and Chaos..............for his son.......Ray Charles can see that.
> 
> Trump on the other hand gave Ukraine Lethal weapons to help them KILL RUSSIANS if need be.........Why didn't that happen when Obama was in power..........hmmmm..........As thousands of Ukrainians were dying......
> 
> The DOJ has been looking at 2016 election meddling for years now, but have ignored the DNC's role in this and the courts of Ukraine in this.............Because it has been a Partisan Investigation that ignores the other sides dealings from the Deep State............who are attempting a COUP on Trump.
> 
> I'll use what the Dems have been using for years..............IF BIDEN is innocent...........then he should want this investigated to CLEAR HIS NAME.............If he did no crime .............Then he should WELCOME BEING INVESTIGATED.............
> 
> The Biden's will not be taken down..............Graham calling for an investigation will in the end do NOTHING.........It's a Show.............Biden and Graham are friends......and behind closed doors laugh about it and rehearse the next SHOW to cover their butts from all the corruption they have done as career politicains.
> 
> Career politicians from both parties...........keep the people at each other so they don't come after them for their corruption..............It's a designed strategy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus fuck you people are dumnber than shit.
> 
> How often has Ivanka or Jared ride on AF1?  When Trump was dealing with China, both  Donnie & Ivanka were getting copyrights for their businesses.
> 
> That is corruption.
> 
> Joe Biden acted along with other countries to remove a prosecutor. (there was no active barisma investigation at that time)
> 
> Hunter Biden was never being investigated.
> 
> You God damn stupid fucks need to start caring more about Amerca than that Conman you elected President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I want your advice I'll ask for it.................Biden is dirty...........He was hooking up his son with his position while Ukrainians were dying in the field against Russia............
> 
> If he's so great, why wasn't he there arranging anti tank missiles to KILL RUSSIANS............You have for years said TRUMP RUSSIA..............yet your own side sent MRE's instead of weapons while people were dying........
> 
> Your party is a JOKE...........Biden is a Joke........and so is this investigation............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, whje caught lying, you just increase the lying.  Joe Biden had nothing to do with Hunter getting that job.
> 
> You are a joke, Trump Boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So Devon Archer meeting with quid pro joe in the WH, had nothing to do with baby Biden getting the job two days later. Damn you're really gullible.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

And yet you care nothing about the orange turd abusing his power to get Ivanka her chinese trademarks. You're a bad actor.


----------



## 2aguy

flack said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admitted by who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _In a Friday interview on "Fox & Friends," President Donald Trump admitted to holding up military aid to pressure Ukraine's government to investigate a baseless conspiracy theory that Ukraine interfered in the 2016 US election.
> 
> In other words, he acknowledged doing the very thing he could be impeached for and has repeatedly denied._
> 
> Here's the interview. Portions relevant to this article start around the 5:50 mark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had every right to hold up aid if the reason was to investigate or find out if Ukraine interfered in the 2016 elections, and if the Bidens were involved in that corruption over time as well. Not doing these things if have suspicion's of, would constitute a dereliction of duty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He only was interested in Joe Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He never even mentioned Biden or his son.
Click to expand...



Really?  You want to use truth, facts and reality in the democrat coup?  Really?


----------



## 2aguy

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long winded Lie bro.....
> 
> Biden didn't go to Ukraine to save it from Russia...........Apple Pie...........and the American way.........He did it to take advantage of the Chaos.......He takes his son on Air Force 2 to the Ukraine while thousands are dying from the Ruskies..........And a week later his son is WOW on the Board of the Largest Gas Producer in the Ukraine.............
> 
> If your concern is for the Ukraine with Russia on their door step back then.........Then Biden should have been there to meet with Ukraine military officials to discuss WHAT THEY NEED to PROTECT THEMSELVES...........
> 
> Like Lethal aid.............the ability to kill Russian armor.......aka tanks...........Did Joe and Obama do that........they gave a bunch of NON MILITARY AID.............but didn't give Ukraine weapons to stop the Russians on the battlefield...........
> 
> Biden CASHED in on his position during a time of Crisis and Chaos..............for his son.......Ray Charles can see that.
> 
> Trump on the other hand gave Ukraine Lethal weapons to help them KILL RUSSIANS if need be.........Why didn't that happen when Obama was in power..........hmmmm..........As thousands of Ukrainians were dying......
> 
> The DOJ has been looking at 2016 election meddling for years now, but have ignored the DNC's role in this and the courts of Ukraine in this.............Because it has been a Partisan Investigation that ignores the other sides dealings from the Deep State............who are attempting a COUP on Trump.
> 
> I'll use what the Dems have been using for years..............IF BIDEN is innocent...........then he should want this investigated to CLEAR HIS NAME.............If he did no crime .............Then he should WELCOME BEING INVESTIGATED.............
> 
> The Biden's will not be taken down..............Graham calling for an investigation will in the end do NOTHING.........It's a Show.............Biden and Graham are friends......and behind closed doors laugh about it and rehearse the next SHOW to cover their butts from all the corruption they have done as career politicains.
> 
> Career politicians from both parties...........keep the people at each other so they don't come after them for their corruption..............It's a designed strategy
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus fuck you people are dumnber than shit.
> 
> How often has Ivanka or Jared ride on AF1?  When Trump was dealing with China, both  Donnie & Ivanka were getting copyrights for their businesses.
> 
> That is corruption.
> 
> Joe Biden acted along with other countries to remove a prosecutor. (there was no active barisma investigation at that time)
> 
> Hunter Biden was never being investigated.
> 
> You God damn stupid fucks need to start caring more about Amerca than that Conman you elected President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I want your advice I'll ask for it.................Biden is dirty...........He was hooking up his son with his position while Ukrainians were dying in the field against Russia............
> 
> If he's so great, why wasn't he there arranging anti tank missiles to KILL RUSSIANS............You have for years said TRUMP RUSSIA..............yet your own side sent MRE's instead of weapons while people were dying........
> 
> Your party is a JOKE...........Biden is a Joke........and so is this investigation............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, whje caught lying, you just increase the lying.  Joe Biden had nothing to do with Hunter getting that job.
> 
> You are a joke, Trump Boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So Devon Archer meeting with quid pro joe in the WH, had nothing to do with baby Biden getting the job two days later. Damn you're really gullible.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet you care nothing about the orange turd abusing his power to get Ivanka her chinese trademarks. You're a bad actor.
Click to expand...



Yeah....so far......nothing.........cause if there was something to that, it would have been in the fake hearing....you moron.


----------



## 2aguy

At the 22:10 mark on this video the fact that the witnesses, the "Star" witnesses all testified that there was no quid pro quo asked by Trump is shown for all to see...actual footage from the hoax hearings....


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Rye Catcher said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how many defenders of trump remain so ignorant on the issue of impeachment.  Articles of Impeachment when passed will next be seen in the Senate, and IF the evidence in the trial is beyond a reasonable doubt, the consequences of the Senate Vote will either:
> 
> Vote to Remove Trump from the office of POTUS,
> Or, Vote in a close vote to acquit Trump.
> If the latter occurs, he will not be found innocent in the majority hearts and minds of the voting public.  They will *likely* vote to remove the Senate majority from the Republican Party and deny trump his second term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polls show that the public support for impeachment is decreasing, especially among Independents.  The television ratings for the inquiries also continued to decline.
> 
> People see this for what it is, and that is a Nazi takeover of our government, disenfranchising 63 million American voters.  Not only will Trump be reelected, but it's likely the commies  will lose leadership of the House as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, which poll?  Your side has always mocked polling.
Click to expand...


And we still do mock polling.  But if they start showing some favoritism to the right, what it really means is it's a huge swing to the right.  

Poll finds sharp swing in opposition to impeachment among independents


----------



## Ame®icano

RealDave said:


> Jesus fuck you people are dumnber than shit.



Speaking of dumb...



RealDave said:


> How often has Ivanka or Jared ride on AF1?  When Trump was dealing with China, both  Donnie & Ivanka were getting copyrights for their businesses.



Ivanka and Jared are both part of the administration, are they?

Dopey Biden was not part of administration.



RealDave said:


> That is corruption.



For the reason above, it's not. 

However, Dopey Biden traveling with his dad to China on AF2 is nothing unusual. Administration members often take their families to foreign trips, ho harm there.

The difference in between Dopey and Ivanka is that Dopey, who is not an investor, got investment deal with Chinese solely on his father being the VP. 



RealDave said:


> Joe Biden acted along with other countries to remove a prosecutor. (there was no active barisma investigation at that time)



How many other corrupted officials Biden demanded to be removed? 

Ukraine being "most corrupt country in the world" at the time, sure had more than one corrupt official. It's just coincidence that he demanded removal of one that was investigating corruption that Biden's son company was part of.



RealDave said:


> Hunter Biden was never being investigated.



Completely agree. Burisma wasn't investigated because Dopey worked there, but because of the owner of the company being corrupt. However, Dopey was hired explicitly for the purpose of using his father to stop the investigation into company, which is exactly what he did. 



RealDave said:


> You God damn stupid fucks need to start caring more about Amerca than that Conman you elected President.



Orange man bad, eh? We elected him exactly for what he's doing. Draining the swamp.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long winded Lie bro.....
> 
> Biden didn't go to Ukraine to save it from Russia...........Apple Pie...........and the American way.........He did it to take advantage of the Chaos.......He takes his son on Air Force 2 to the Ukraine while thousands are dying from the Ruskies..........And a week later his son is WOW on the Board of the Largest Gas Producer in the Ukraine.............
> 
> If your concern is for the Ukraine with Russia on their door step back then.........Then Biden should have been there to meet with Ukraine military officials to discuss WHAT THEY NEED to PROTECT THEMSELVES...........
> 
> Like Lethal aid.............the ability to kill Russian armor.......aka tanks...........Did Joe and Obama do that........they gave a bunch of NON MILITARY AID.............but didn't give Ukraine weapons to stop the Russians on the battlefield...........
> 
> Biden CASHED in on his position during a time of Crisis and Chaos..............for his son.......Ray Charles can see that.
> 
> Trump on the other hand gave Ukraine Lethal weapons to help them KILL RUSSIANS if need be.........Why didn't that happen when Obama was in power..........hmmmm..........As thousands of Ukrainians were dying......
> 
> The DOJ has been looking at 2016 election meddling for years now, but have ignored the DNC's role in this and the courts of Ukraine in this.............Because it has been a Partisan Investigation that ignores the other sides dealings from the Deep State............who are attempting a COUP on Trump.
> 
> I'll use what the Dems have been using for years..............IF BIDEN is innocent...........then he should want this investigated to CLEAR HIS NAME.............If he did no crime .............Then he should WELCOME BEING INVESTIGATED.............
> 
> The Biden's will not be taken down..............Graham calling for an investigation will in the end do NOTHING.........It's a Show.............Biden and Graham are friends......and behind closed doors laugh about it and rehearse the next SHOW to cover their butts from all the corruption they have done as career politicains.
> 
> Career politicians from both parties...........keep the people at each other so they don't come after them for their corruption..............It's a designed strategy
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus fuck you people are dumnber than shit.
> 
> How often has Ivanka or Jared ride on AF1?  When Trump was dealing with China, both  Donnie & Ivanka were getting copyrights for their businesses.
> 
> That is corruption.
> 
> Joe Biden acted along with other countries to remove a prosecutor. (there was no active barisma investigation at that time)
> 
> Hunter Biden was never being investigated.
> 
> You God damn stupid fucks need to start caring more about Amerca than that Conman you elected President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I want your advice I'll ask for it.................Biden is dirty...........He was hooking up his son with his position while Ukrainians were dying in the field against Russia............
> 
> If he's so great, why wasn't he there arranging anti tank missiles to KILL RUSSIANS............You have for years said TRUMP RUSSIA..............yet your own side sent MRE's instead of weapons while people were dying........
> 
> Your party is a JOKE...........Biden is a Joke........and so is this investigation............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, whje caught lying, you just increase the lying.  Joe Biden had nothing to do with Hunter getting that job.
> 
> You are a joke, Trump Boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So Devon Archer meeting with quid pro joe in the WH, had nothing to do with baby Biden getting the job two days later. Damn you're really gullible.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet you care nothing about the orange turd abusing his power to get Ivanka her chinese trademarks. You're a bad actor.
Click to expand...

There is, of course, no evidence the President did anything to assist his daughter, but we do know Hunter Biden made millions in China helping the Chinese government acquire surveillance technology it needed to surveil China's Muslims at a time when the US was harshly critical of China's treatment of its Muslims.  Clearly, the Bidens believe they are above the law.


----------



## Ame®icano

dudmuck said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Ukraine president said he didn't....You fucks just can't  handle the truth!
> 
> 
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Biden admitted it and on video tape!....Did you knoe... silly question as you know nothing...
> Next to go?
> 
> Adam Schiff-Ukraine connection comes under scrutiny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This Schiff-Ukaine connection gets a mostly false rating.
> 
> Since you're unable to defend Trump, you're so desparate you need to make stuff up?
Click to expand...


Of course, Snopes being left with propaganda arm, has no choice but to suppress any bad news about the left.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

toomuchtime_ said:


> There is, of course, no evidence the President did anything to assist


There is, of course, just as much circumstantial evidence as your Biden speculation, if not more.


----------



## WEATHER53

This has now wrapped up just like Muller did so quickly
Of all the people brought on by Shits only one had met face to face with Trump  and thus see and hear things directly: anotherwords A Witness
The rest were spleen venters for the perpetually startled looking Shits and it was so urgent for the American public to see how displeased they were with the way their boss ran things.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has now come out that both Nunes & Jordan made trips to dig up dirt about Biden & the Ukraine.
> 
> So the two key Republicans were complicit in the effort to smear Biden.
> 
> Wow, the Republicans just get dirtier & dirtier as  we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.  If we don't stop it now, the next thing you know, they will be laundering money through their lawyers to hire an agency to find dirt on Biden, even if they hire a foreign agent to obtain proof from the Russian government.
> 
> Then where will this country be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is perfectly legal (and common) for a campaign to hire an opposition research firm.
> 
> A President using government money to bribe a foreign official is illegal.
> Sending out government employees to do campaign work is also illegal
Click to expand...


That's fine, now all you have to do is prove that's what Trump did.  Trump never once told Zelensky that the money was attached to any request he made.  Hillary paid for a dossier that was given to the FBI to get illegal surveillance warrants to spy on members of the Trump team, which in turn is actually listening in on their calls to Donald Trump.  

*Trump later backpedaled, but the uproar caused by his comments was enough to prompt Ellen Weintraub, the chairwoman of the Federal Election Commission, to release a statement reiterating a long-standing U.S. prohibition on foreign assistance in U.S. elections.*

*“Let me make something 100% clear to the American public and anyone running for public office: It is illegal for any person to solicit, accept or receive anything of value from a foreign national in connection with a U.S. election,” Weintraub, who was appointed by former President George W. Bush, wrote.*

Is Receiving Foreign ‘Oppo Research’ Legal?


----------



## dudmuck

Ame®icano said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Biden admitted it and on video tape!....Did you knoe... silly question as you know nothing...
> Next to go?
> 
> Adam Schiff-Ukraine connection comes under scrutiny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This Schiff-Ukaine connection gets a mostly false rating.
> 
> Since you're unable to defend Trump, you're so desparate you need to make stuff up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, Snopes being left with propaganda arm, has no choice but to suppress any bad news about the left.
Click to expand...

factcheck.org says the same thing.
Igor Pasternack is in calfornia, not ukraine.  
Is just basic reality.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is, of course, no evidence the President did anything to assist
> 
> 
> 
> There is, of course, just as much circumstantial evidence, if not more.
Click to expand...

lol  We both know there is zero evidence Trump did anything to assist his daughter's business dealings in China, but there is abundant evidence that the Obama administration took highly unethical actions to cover up Hunter Biden's involvement in corruption in Ukraine or his assistance to the Chinese government in its oppression of China's Muslims.  All the actions taken by Obama and Biden to protect Hunter were for the sole  purpose of preventing his corrupt actions becoming a problem for Democrats in the 2016 election.


----------



## toomuchtime_

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has now come out that both Nunes & Jordan made trips to dig up dirt about Biden & the Ukraine.
> 
> So the two key Republicans were complicit in the effort to smear Biden.
> 
> Wow, the Republicans just get dirtier & dirtier as  we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.  If we don't stop it now, the next thing you know, they will be laundering money through their lawyers to hire an agency to find dirt on Biden, even if they hire a foreign agent to obtain proof from the Russian government.
> 
> Then where will this country be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is perfectly legal (and common) for a campaign to hire an opposition research firm.
> 
> A President using government money to bribe a foreign official is illegal.
> Sending out government employees to do campaign work is also illegal
Click to expand...

But that is precisely what Biden did on the eve of the 2016 election to prevent Hunter Biden's involvement in corruption from being a problem for Democrats during the election: instead of going to Ukraine to fight corruption, Biden, with Obama's support, went to Ukraine to bribe its president with $1,000,000,000 of taxpayer money to cover  up the Burisma - Hunter Biden scandal, clearly forcing a foreign government to interfere in US elections.  It's too late to impeach Obama and Biden, but according to your claim such an action is illegal, it's not too late to indict them.


----------



## OKTexas

Rye Catcher said:


> It's amazing how many defenders of trump remain so ignorant on the issue of impeachment.  Articles of Impeachment when passed will next be seen in the Senate, and IF the evidence in the trial is beyond a reasonable doubt, the consequences of the Senate Vote will either:
> 
> Vote to Remove Trump from the office of POTUS,
> Or, Vote in a close vote to acquit Trump.
> If the latter occurs, he will not be found innocent in the majority hearts and minds of the voting public.  They will *likely* vote to remove the Senate majority from the Republican Party and deny trump his second term.




Got to love commie dreams. Me thinks you're in for another grand disappointment. LMAO

.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Ame®icano

dudmuck said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Ukraine president said he didn't....You fucks just can't  handle the truth!
> 
> 
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admitted by who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _In a Friday interview on "Fox & Friends," President Donald Trump admitted to holding up military aid to pressure Ukraine's government to investigate a baseless conspiracy theory that Ukraine interfered in the 2016 US election.
> 
> In other words, he acknowledged doing the very thing he could be impeached for and has repeatedly denied._
> 
> Here's the interview. Portions relevant to this article start around the 5:50 mark.
Click to expand...


I just watched the video and he said no such thing, dumbfuck.

During impeachment inquiry testimony, we heard from witnesses that aid to Ukraine was held, but not the military part. And here we go, you're saying completely opposite. Either witnesses are lying, or you're lying, which one is it?


----------



## OKTexas

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long winded Lie bro.....
> 
> Biden didn't go to Ukraine to save it from Russia...........Apple Pie...........and the American way.........He did it to take advantage of the Chaos.......He takes his son on Air Force 2 to the Ukraine while thousands are dying from the Ruskies..........And a week later his son is WOW on the Board of the Largest Gas Producer in the Ukraine.............
> 
> If your concern is for the Ukraine with Russia on their door step back then.........Then Biden should have been there to meet with Ukraine military officials to discuss WHAT THEY NEED to PROTECT THEMSELVES...........
> 
> Like Lethal aid.............the ability to kill Russian armor.......aka tanks...........Did Joe and Obama do that........they gave a bunch of NON MILITARY AID.............but didn't give Ukraine weapons to stop the Russians on the battlefield...........
> 
> Biden CASHED in on his position during a time of Crisis and Chaos..............for his son.......Ray Charles can see that.
> 
> Trump on the other hand gave Ukraine Lethal weapons to help them KILL RUSSIANS if need be.........Why didn't that happen when Obama was in power..........hmmmm..........As thousands of Ukrainians were dying......
> 
> The DOJ has been looking at 2016 election meddling for years now, but have ignored the DNC's role in this and the courts of Ukraine in this.............Because it has been a Partisan Investigation that ignores the other sides dealings from the Deep State............who are attempting a COUP on Trump.
> 
> I'll use what the Dems have been using for years..............IF BIDEN is innocent...........then he should want this investigated to CLEAR HIS NAME.............If he did no crime .............Then he should WELCOME BEING INVESTIGATED.............
> 
> The Biden's will not be taken down..............Graham calling for an investigation will in the end do NOTHING.........It's a Show.............Biden and Graham are friends......and behind closed doors laugh about it and rehearse the next SHOW to cover their butts from all the corruption they have done as career politicains.
> 
> Career politicians from both parties...........keep the people at each other so they don't come after them for their corruption..............It's a designed strategy
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus fuck you people are dumnber than shit.
> 
> How often has Ivanka or Jared ride on AF1?  When Trump was dealing with China, both  Donnie & Ivanka were getting copyrights for their businesses.
> 
> That is corruption.
> 
> Joe Biden acted along with other countries to remove a prosecutor. (there was no active barisma investigation at that time)
> 
> Hunter Biden was never being investigated.
> 
> You God damn stupid fucks need to start caring more about Amerca than that Conman you elected President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I want your advice I'll ask for it.................Biden is dirty...........He was hooking up his son with his position while Ukrainians were dying in the field against Russia............
> 
> If he's so great, why wasn't he there arranging anti tank missiles to KILL RUSSIANS............You have for years said TRUMP RUSSIA..............yet your own side sent MRE's instead of weapons while people were dying........
> 
> Your party is a JOKE...........Biden is a Joke........and so is this investigation............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, whje caught lying, you just increase the lying.  Joe Biden had nothing to do with Hunter getting that job.
> 
> You are a joke, Trump Boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So Devon Archer meeting with quid pro joe in the WH, had nothing to do with baby Biden getting the job two days later. Damn you're really gullible.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet you care nothing about the orange turd abusing his power to get Ivanka her chinese trademarks. You're a bad actor.
Click to expand...



Wow, those trademarks had been in the works before Trump even announced and she already held many Chinese trademarks, but your deflection is duly noted. Now tell the class how many jobs baby Biden ever had in Ukraine.

.


----------



## 2aguy

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is, of course, no evidence the President did anything to assist
> 
> 
> 
> There is, of course, just as much circumstantial evidence as your Biden speculation, if not more.
Click to expand...



You mean other than video of joe biden stating he got the prosecutor fired by threatening to withhold a billion dollars....you mean other than that...right?


----------



## Ame®icano

dudmuck said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Biden admitted it and on video tape!....Did you knoe... silly question as you know nothing...
> Next to go?
> 
> Adam Schiff-Ukraine connection comes under scrutiny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This Schiff-Ukaine connection gets a mostly false rating.
> 
> Since you're unable to defend Trump, you're so desparate you need to make stuff up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, Snopes being left with propaganda arm, has no choice but to suppress any bad news about the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> factcheck.org says the same thing.
> Igor Pasternack is in calfornia, not ukraine.
> Is just basic reality.
Click to expand...


Fact check is the second propaganda arm of the left, therefore, no surprise there.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how many defenders of trump remain so ignorant on the issue of impeachment.  Articles of Impeachment when passed will next be seen in the Senate, and IF the evidence in the trial is beyond a reasonable doubt, the consequences of the Senate Vote will either:
> 
> Vote to Remove Trump from the office of POTUS,
> Or, Vote in a close vote to acquit Trump.
> If the latter occurs, he will not be found innocent in the majority hearts and minds of the voting public.  They will *likely* vote to remove the Senate majority from the Republican Party and deny trump his second term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polls show that the public support for impeachment is decreasing, especially among Independents.  The television ratings for the inquiries also continued to decline.
> 
> People see this for what it is, and that is a Nazi takeover of our government, disenfranchising 63 million American voters.  Not only will Trump be reelected, but it's likely the commies  will lose leadership of the House as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, which poll?  Your side has always mocked polling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we still do mock polling.  But if they start showing some favoritism to the right, what it really means is it's a huge swing to the right.
> 
> Poll finds sharp swing in opposition to impeachment among independents
Click to expand...


A huh.  Wishful thinking ^^^.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ame®icano said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Biden admitted it and on video tape!....Did you knoe... silly question as you know nothing...
> Next to go?
> 
> Adam Schiff-Ukraine connection comes under scrutiny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This Schiff-Ukaine connection gets a mostly false rating.
> 
> Since you're unable to defend Trump, you're so desparate you need to make stuff up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, Snopes being left with propaganda arm, has no choice but to suppress any bad news about the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> factcheck.org says the same thing.
> Igor Pasternack is in calfornia, not ukraine.
> Is just basic reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fact check is the second propaganda arm of the left, therefore, no surprise there.
Click to expand...

Haha,yeah, fact checking is not on your side. That is for sure.


----------



## Rye Catcher

OKTexas said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how many defenders of trump remain so ignorant on the issue of impeachment.  Articles of Impeachment when passed will next be seen in the Senate, and IF the evidence in the trial is beyond a reasonable doubt, the consequences of the Senate Vote will either:
> 
> Vote to Remove Trump from the office of POTUS,
> Or, Vote in a close vote to acquit Trump.
> If the latter occurs, he will not be found innocent in the majority hearts and minds of the voting public.  They will *likely* vote to remove the Senate majority from the Republican Party and deny trump his second term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to love commie dreams. Me thinks you're in for another grand disappointment. LMAO
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You think?  That's news, kinda like man bites dog.


----------



## OKTexas

Rye Catcher said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how many defenders of trump remain so ignorant on the issue of impeachment.  Articles of Impeachment when passed will next be seen in the Senate, and IF the evidence in the trial is beyond a reasonable doubt, the consequences of the Senate Vote will either:
> 
> Vote to Remove Trump from the office of POTUS,
> Or, Vote in a close vote to acquit Trump.
> If the latter occurs, he will not be found innocent in the majority hearts and minds of the voting public.  They will *likely* vote to remove the Senate majority from the Republican Party and deny trump his second term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to love commie dreams. Me thinks you're in for another grand disappointment. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think?  That's news, kinda like man bites dog.
Click to expand...



Poor wittle commie, do you think your butt hurt will heal before you get another case next year?

.


----------



## beagle9

This bullcrap with Bloomberg standing in the wings ready to throw his hat in if Joe falls, just reeps of corruption amongst these good ole boys. Amazing stuff going on, and what's amazing is how blatant it all is before the public eye. What's a matter Bloomberg, ohhhh Joe might fall, and you have to come swooping down like a vulture to try and seize the day in order to shore up the leftist defences ? Are you sure you would help ??? LOL it's over, Trump is on his way to 4 more years.


----------



## NotYourBody

2aguy said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is, of course, no evidence the President did anything to assist
> 
> 
> 
> There is, of course, just as much circumstantial evidence as your Biden speculation, if not more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than video of joe biden stating he got the prosecutor fired by threatening to withhold a billion dollars....you mean other than that...right?
Click to expand...

Provide the link where Joe Biden said he was having the prosecutor fired to protect his son Hunter.


----------



## OKTexas

NotYourBody said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is, of course, no evidence the President did anything to assist
> 
> 
> 
> There is, of course, just as much circumstantial evidence as your Biden speculation, if not more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than video of joe biden stating he got the prosecutor fired by threatening to withhold a billion dollars....you mean other than that...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Provide the link where Joe Biden said he was having the prosecutor fired to protect his son Hunter.
Click to expand...



We know he did, of course that's irrelevant to the fact that he bribed a foreign country to effect their internal affairs. His son benefiting is tangential to that fact, quid pro joe doesn't have to benefit directly.

.


----------



## Zorro!




----------



## NotYourBody

OKTexas said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is, of course, no evidence the President did anything to assist
> 
> 
> 
> There is, of course, just as much circumstantial evidence as your Biden speculation, if not more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than video of joe biden stating he got the prosecutor fired by threatening to withhold a billion dollars....you mean other than that...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Provide the link where Joe Biden said he was having the prosecutor fired to protect his son Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We know he did, of course that's irrelevant to the fact that he bribed a foreign country to effect their internal affairs. His son benefiting is tangential to that fact, quid pro joe doesn't have to benefit directly.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

And I know that Trump tried to bribe/extort a foreign government into starting a phony investigation into Joe Biden, his political rival. He should rot in prison.


----------



## OKTexas

NotYourBody said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is, of course, no evidence the President did anything to assist
> 
> 
> 
> There is, of course, just as much circumstantial evidence as your Biden speculation, if not more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than video of joe biden stating he got the prosecutor fired by threatening to withhold a billion dollars....you mean other than that...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Provide the link where Joe Biden said he was having the prosecutor fired to protect his son Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We know he did, of course that's irrelevant to the fact that he bribed a foreign country to effect their internal affairs. His son benefiting is tangential to that fact, quid pro joe doesn't have to benefit directly.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I know that Trump tried to bribe/extort a foreign government into starting a phony investigation into Joe Biden, his political rival. He should rot in prison.
Click to expand...



He asked for Ukraine to look into corruption, it's not his fault the Bidens are part of it, that's on the Bidens.

.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Mystery Revealed – CIA Gossiper Eric Ciaramella: Democrat, Former NSC Staff, Worked with Joe Biden and John Brennan…

No conflict of interest here.


----------



## Zorro!

NotYourBody said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is, of course, no evidence the President did anything to assist
> 
> 
> 
> There is, of course, just as much circumstantial evidence as your Biden speculation, if not more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than video of joe biden stating he got the prosecutor fired by threatening to withhold a billion dollars....you mean other than that...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Provide the link where Joe Biden said he was having the prosecutor fired to protect his son Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We know he did, of course that's irrelevant to the fact that he bribed a foreign country to effect their internal affairs. His son benefiting is tangential to that fact, quid pro joe doesn't have to benefit directly.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I know that Trump tried to bribe/extort a foreign government into starting a phony investigation into Joe Biden, his political rival. He should rot in prison.
Click to expand...

He did no such thing:


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

NotYourBody said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is, of course, no evidence the President did anything to assist
> 
> 
> 
> There is, of course, just as much circumstantial evidence as your Biden speculation, if not more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than video of joe biden stating he got the prosecutor fired by threatening to withhold a billion dollars....you mean other than that...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Provide the link where Joe Biden said he was having the prosecutor fired to protect his son Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We know he did, of course that's irrelevant to the fact that he bribed a foreign country to effect their internal affairs. His son benefiting is tangential to that fact, quid pro joe doesn't have to benefit directly.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I know that Trump tried to bribe/extort a foreign government into starting a phony investigation into Joe Biden, his political rival. He should rot in prison.
Click to expand...


How is Biden his political rival?


----------



## Rye Catcher

OKTexas said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how many defenders of trump remain so ignorant on the issue of impeachment.  Articles of Impeachment when passed will next be seen in the Senate, and IF the evidence in the trial is beyond a reasonable doubt, the consequences of the Senate Vote will either:
> 
> Vote to Remove Trump from the office of POTUS,
> Or, Vote in a close vote to acquit Trump.
> If the latter occurs, he will not be found innocent in the majority hearts and minds of the voting public.  They will *likely* vote to remove the Senate majority from the Republican Party and deny trump his second term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to love commie dreams. Me thinks you're in for another grand disappointment. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think?  That's news, kinda like man bites dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor wittle commie, do you think your butt hurt will heal before you get another case next year?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Your ignorance of political science terminology is why you're a biddable fool.  You use the term "commie" as a pejorative, you have no clue what a "commie" is or what one may support.

You can't name one policy or plan I have posted in the years I've been a member here which support authoritarianism; those nations which claim the Red Flag have all been ruled by authoritarian despots.

Authoritarianism has been the form of governance in Communist and Fascist Nations, democracy in each one of them is a sham, where the Press is not free and protesters become political prisoners.

Today we are faced with a neo fascist movement, and you are one of them or at best a biddable fool.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Rye Catcher said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how many defenders of trump remain so ignorant on the issue of impeachment.  Articles of Impeachment when passed will next be seen in the Senate, and IF the evidence in the trial is beyond a reasonable doubt, the consequences of the Senate Vote will either:
> 
> Vote to Remove Trump from the office of POTUS,
> Or, Vote in a close vote to acquit Trump.
> If the latter occurs, he will not be found innocent in the majority hearts and minds of the voting public.  They will *likely* vote to remove the Senate majority from the Republican Party and deny trump his second term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to love commie dreams. Me thinks you're in for another grand disappointment. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think?  That's news, kinda like man bites dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor wittle commie, do you think your butt hurt will heal before you get another case next year?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of political science terminology is why you're a biddable fool.  You use the term "commie" as a pejorative, you have no clue what a "commie" is or what one may support.
> 
> You can't name one policy or plan I have posted in the years I've been a member here which support authoritarianism; those nations which claim the Red Flag have all been ruled by authoritarian despots.
> 
> Authoritarianism has been the form of governance in Communist and Fascist Nations, democracy in each one of them is a sham, where the Press is not free and protesters become political prisoners.
> 
> Today we are faced with a neo fascist movement, and you are one of them or at best a biddable fool.
Click to expand...


The years you have been a member here?  Your screen name window states you joined last Thursday, so you're a sock.  

The US Communist Party supported your last three presidential nominees, and couldn't say enough about Bernie Sanders.  Furthermore if your party didn't rig the primaries, an admitted Socialist would have been your nominee.


----------



## NotYourBody

Ray From Cleveland said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is, of course, just as much circumstantial evidence as your Biden speculation, if not more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than video of joe biden stating he got the prosecutor fired by threatening to withhold a billion dollars....you mean other than that...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Provide the link where Joe Biden said he was having the prosecutor fired to protect his son Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We know he did, of course that's irrelevant to the fact that he bribed a foreign country to effect their internal affairs. His son benefiting is tangential to that fact, quid pro joe doesn't have to benefit directly.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I know that Trump tried to bribe/extort a foreign government into starting a phony investigation into Joe Biden, his political rival. He should rot in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is Biden his political rival?
Click to expand...

They are both running for president, along with a slew of others. Seriously, you did not know this?


----------



## NotYourBody

OKTexas said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is, of course, just as much circumstantial evidence as your Biden speculation, if not more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than video of joe biden stating he got the prosecutor fired by threatening to withhold a billion dollars....you mean other than that...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Provide the link where Joe Biden said he was having the prosecutor fired to protect his son Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We know he did, of course that's irrelevant to the fact that he bribed a foreign country to effect their internal affairs. His son benefiting is tangential to that fact, quid pro joe doesn't have to benefit directly.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I know that Trump tried to bribe/extort a foreign government into starting a phony investigation into Joe Biden, his political rival. He should rot in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He asked for Ukraine to look into corruption, it's not his fault the Bidens are part of it, that's on the Bidens.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


He mentioned Biden specifically. He's gone off the deep end over a debunked conspiracy theory.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

OKTexas said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is, of course, no evidence the President did anything to assist
> 
> 
> 
> There is, of course, just as much circumstantial evidence as your Biden speculation, if not more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than video of joe biden stating he got the prosecutor fired by threatening to withhold a billion dollars....you mean other than that...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Provide the link where Joe Biden said he was having the prosecutor fired to protect his son Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We know he did, of course that's irrelevant to the fact that he bribed a foreign country to effect their internal affairs. His son benefiting is tangential to that fact, quid pro joe doesn't have to benefit directly.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Just as we know the orange babyman abused the power of his office to extort a foreign leader for personal gain. Just as we know he blockaded Qatar for his family's personal gain. Just as we know he abused his office to get Ivanka her Chinese trademarks.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how many defenders of trump remain so ignorant on the issue of impeachment.  Articles of Impeachment when passed will next be seen in the Senate, and IF the evidence in the trial is beyond a reasonable doubt, the consequences of the Senate Vote will either:
> 
> Vote to Remove Trump from the office of POTUS,
> Or, Vote in a close vote to acquit Trump.
> If the latter occurs, he will not be found innocent in the majority hearts and minds of the voting public.  They will *likely* vote to remove the Senate majority from the Republican Party and deny trump his second term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to love commie dreams. Me thinks you're in for another grand disappointment. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think?  That's news, kinda like man bites dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor wittle commie, do you think your butt hurt will heal before you get another case next year?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of political science terminology is why you're a biddable fool.  You use the term "commie" as a pejorative, you have no clue what a "commie" is or what one may support.
> 
> You can't name one policy or plan I have posted in the years I've been a member here which support authoritarianism; those nations which claim the Red Flag have all been ruled by authoritarian despots.
> 
> Authoritarianism has been the form of governance in Communist and Fascist Nations, democracy in each one of them is a sham, where the Press is not free and protesters become political prisoners.
> 
> Today we are faced with a neo fascist movement, and you are one of them or at best a biddable fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The years you have been a member here?  Your screen name window states you joined last Thursday, so you're a sock.
> 
> The US Communist Party supported your last three presidential nominees, and couldn't say enough about Bernie Sanders.  Furthermore if your party didn't rig the primaries, an admitted Socialist would have been your nominee.
Click to expand...


I am a sock, which I acknowledged in a thread - please do try to keep up.  Seems your ignorance on  all matters is extensive.

I don't give a damn about the US Communist Party or its voters (both of them?), or who they voted for and why.  You fail to acknowledge David Duke and his racist followers voted for and continue to support trump.  We both know what they support and why.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Rye Catcher said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got to love commie dreams. Me thinks you're in for another grand disappointment. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think?  That's news, kinda like man bites dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor wittle commie, do you think your butt hurt will heal before you get another case next year?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of political science terminology is why you're a biddable fool.  You use the term "commie" as a pejorative, you have no clue what a "commie" is or what one may support.
> 
> You can't name one policy or plan I have posted in the years I've been a member here which support authoritarianism; those nations which claim the Red Flag have all been ruled by authoritarian despots.
> 
> Authoritarianism has been the form of governance in Communist and Fascist Nations, democracy in each one of them is a sham, where the Press is not free and protesters become political prisoners.
> 
> Today we are faced with a neo fascist movement, and you are one of them or at best a biddable fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The years you have been a member here?  Your screen name window states you joined last Thursday, so you're a sock.
> 
> The US Communist Party supported your last three presidential nominees, and couldn't say enough about Bernie Sanders.  Furthermore if your party didn't rig the primaries, an admitted Socialist would have been your nominee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a sock, which I acknowledged in a thread - please do try to keep up.  Seems your ignorance on matters is extensive.
> 
> I don't give a damn about the US Communist Party voters (both of them?) or who they voted for and why.  You fail to acknowledge David Duke and his racist followers voted for and continue to support trump.
Click to expand...


I don't follow every thread you go on sock.  The only reason Duke likes Trump is because of his stance on our southern border.  However if you bother to visit the USCP website, you'll take note there is not much of a difference between their platform and the Democrat party.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

NotYourBody said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than video of joe biden stating he got the prosecutor fired by threatening to withhold a billion dollars....you mean other than that...right?
> 
> 
> 
> Provide the link where Joe Biden said he was having the prosecutor fired to protect his son Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We know he did, of course that's irrelevant to the fact that he bribed a foreign country to effect their internal affairs. His son benefiting is tangential to that fact, quid pro joe doesn't have to benefit directly.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I know that Trump tried to bribe/extort a foreign government into starting a phony investigation into Joe Biden, his political rival. He should rot in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is Biden his political rival?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are both running for president, along with a slew of others. Seriously, you did not know this?
Click to expand...


The only people running for president are the nominees of the party, an incumbent, or a third party candidate.  Trump is not running against Biden or anybody else at this point.  Therefore Biden is not his political opponent.


----------



## Ame®icano

dudmuck said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admitted by who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _In a Friday interview on "Fox & Friends," President Donald Trump admitted to holding up military aid to pressure Ukraine's government to investigate a baseless conspiracy theory that Ukraine interfered in the 2016 US election.
> 
> In other words, he acknowledged doing the very thing he could be impeached for and has repeatedly denied._
> 
> Here's the interview. Portions relevant to this article start around the 5:50 mark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had every right to hold up aid if the reason was to investigate or find out if Ukraine interfered in the 2016 elections, and if the Bidens were involved in that corruption over time as well. Not doing these things if have suspicion's of, would constitute a dereliction of duty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already know this Ukraine election meddling has been debunked.
> 
> But Putin thanks you for it.
Click to expand...


Debunked? LOL

Ukraine placed bet on Hillary, and worked against Trump.

Here is Financial Times article from *2016*. They proclaimed that Trump is "pro-Russian" without anything to support it and supported Hillary who was "pro-Ukrainian", because Barry send them blankets and MREs.

*Ukraine’s leaders campaign against ‘pro-Putin’ Trump*



> Mr Leshchenko and Ukraine’s anti-corruption bureau published a secret ledger this month that authorities claim show millions of dollars of off-the-book cash payments to Paul Manafort, Mr Trump’s campaign director, while he was advising Mr Yanukovich’s Regions party from 2005.


----------



## RealDave

OKTexas said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is, of course, no evidence the President did anything to assist
> 
> 
> 
> There is, of course, just as much circumstantial evidence as your Biden speculation, if not more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than video of joe biden stating he got the prosecutor fired by threatening to withhold a billion dollars....you mean other than that...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Provide the link where Joe Biden said he was having the prosecutor fired to protect his son Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We know he did, of course that's irrelevant to the fact that he bribed a foreign country to effect their internal affairs. His son benefiting is tangential to that fact, quid pro joe doesn't have to benefit directly.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

 
So, you think we just hand out money to countries?  Really?  You are really this stupid?


----------



## Ame®icano

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Biden admitted it and on video tape!....Did you knoe... silly question as you know nothing...
> Next to go?
> 
> Adam Schiff-Ukraine connection comes under scrutiny
> 
> 
> 
> This Schiff-Ukaine connection gets a mostly false rating.
> 
> Since you're unable to defend Trump, you're so desparate you need to make stuff up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, Snopes being left with propaganda arm, has no choice but to suppress any bad news about the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> factcheck.org says the same thing.
> Igor Pasternack is in calfornia, not ukraine.
> Is just basic reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fact check is the second propaganda arm of the left, therefore, no surprise there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha,yeah, fact checking is not on your side. That is for sure.
Click to expand...


No, I don't trust leftist "fact check" propaganda. I do my own instead.


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how many defenders of trump remain so ignorant on the issue of impeachment.  Articles of Impeachment when passed will next be seen in the Senate, and IF the evidence in the trial is beyond a reasonable doubt, the consequences of the Senate Vote will either:
> 
> Vote to Remove Trump from the office of POTUS,
> Or, Vote in a close vote to acquit Trump.
> If the latter occurs, he will not be found innocent in the majority hearts and minds of the voting public.  They will *likely* vote to remove the Senate majority from the Republican Party and deny trump his second term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to love commie dreams. Me thinks you're in for another grand disappointment. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think?  That's news, kinda like man bites dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor wittle commie, do you think your butt hurt will heal before you get another case next year?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of political science terminology is why you're a biddable fool.  You use the term "commie" as a pejorative, you have no clue what a "commie" is or what one may support.
> 
> You can't name one policy or plan I have posted in the years I've been a member here which support authoritarianism; those nations which claim the Red Flag have all been ruled by authoritarian despots.
> 
> Authoritarianism has been the form of governance in Communist and Fascist Nations, democracy in each one of them is a sham, where the Press is not free and protesters become political prisoners.
> 
> Today we are faced with a neo fascist movement, and you are one of them or at best a biddable fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The years you have been a member here?  Your screen name window states you joined last Thursday, so you're a sock.
> 
> The US Communist Party supported your last three presidential nominees, and couldn't say enough about Bernie Sanders.  Furthermore if your party didn't rig the primaries, an admitted Socialist would have been your nominee.
Click to expand...

 So, since your party was supported by white supremacists.  What does that mean?  The neo nazi's love trump.  Wjat dores thsarf mkesn

And for Christ sake  learn the difference between a socialist & a Democratic Socialists.

You are embarrassing yourself yet again.


----------



## OKTexas

NotYourBody said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than video of joe biden stating he got the prosecutor fired by threatening to withhold a billion dollars....you mean other than that...right?
> 
> 
> 
> Provide the link where Joe Biden said he was having the prosecutor fired to protect his son Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We know he did, of course that's irrelevant to the fact that he bribed a foreign country to effect their internal affairs. His son benefiting is tangential to that fact, quid pro joe doesn't have to benefit directly.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I know that Trump tried to bribe/extort a foreign government into starting a phony investigation into Joe Biden, his political rival. He should rot in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He asked for Ukraine to look into corruption, it's not his fault the Bidens are part of it, that's on the Bidens.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He mentioned Biden specifically. He's gone off the deep end over a debunked conspiracy theory.
Click to expand...



The only ones that say it's been debunked are your commie news sites. Ukraine admitted individuals tried to meddle in our elections, along with their embassy working with DNC operatives to try to get dirt on the Trump campaign. Your debunk has been debunked and the Bidens gained millions form Ukraine and more from China. Seems everywhere quid pro joe was the point man, the Bidens walked away with millions. Baby Bidens name was brandished to get Burisma reps meetings with the State Dept. Now we're finding out that 3 months after baby Biden hooked up with Rosemont Capital, they got 130 million in government loan guarantees to purchase securities backed bonds, during the 2009 bailout of the financial sector. There's not just smoke surrounding the Bidens, it's more like a CA wild fire. Deal with it.

.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got to love commie dreams. Me thinks you're in for another grand disappointment. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think?  That's news, kinda like man bites dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor wittle commie, do you think your butt hurt will heal before you get another case next year?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of political science terminology is why you're a biddable fool.  You use the term "commie" as a pejorative, you have no clue what a "commie" is or what one may support.
> 
> You can't name one policy or plan I have posted in the years I've been a member here which support authoritarianism; those nations which claim the Red Flag have all been ruled by authoritarian despots.
> 
> Authoritarianism has been the form of governance in Communist and Fascist Nations, democracy in each one of them is a sham, where the Press is not free and protesters become political prisoners.
> 
> Today we are faced with a neo fascist movement, and you are one of them or at best a biddable fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The years you have been a member here?  Your screen name window states you joined last Thursday, so you're a sock.
> 
> The US Communist Party supported your last three presidential nominees, and couldn't say enough about Bernie Sanders.  Furthermore if your party didn't rig the primaries, an admitted Socialist would have been your nominee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, since your party was supported by white supremacists.  What does that mean?  The neo nazi's love trump.  Wjat dores thsarf mkesn
> 
> And for Christ sake  learn the difference between a socialist & a Democratic Socialists.
> 
> You are embarrassing yourself yet again.
Click to expand...


There is no difference between a Socialist and a Democrat Socialist.  They threw the name Democrat in there to edge into the party, which will be totally Socialist within the next two decades. 

And since you don't read posts before you reply, I'll state it again: the only stance of Trump that the that the white supremacists like is his southern border policy, because it keeps Hispanics out of the country.  They don't care what his reasons are.  It benefits them as far as they're concerned.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Rye Catcher said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know he did, of course that's irrelevant to the fact that he bribed a foreign country to effect their internal affairs. His son benefiting is tangential to that fact, quid pro joe doesn't have to benefit directly.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> And I know that Trump tried to bribe/extort a foreign government into starting a phony investigation into Joe Biden, his political rival. He should rot in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is Biden his political rival?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are both running for president, along with a slew of others. Seriously, you did not know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only people running for president are the nominees of the party, an incumbent, or a third party candidate.  Trump is not running against Biden or anybody else at this point.  Therefore Biden is not his political opponent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, man you really are dumb if you believe anyone believes your posts.
Click to expand...


There is nothing to disbelieve.  Trump's opponent will be known after the commies vote in their primary.  Until that time, Trump has no political opponent in the presidential race.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think?  That's news, kinda like man bites dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor wittle commie, do you think your butt hurt will heal before you get another case next year?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of political science terminology is why you're a biddable fool.  You use the term "commie" as a pejorative, you have no clue what a "commie" is or what one may support.
> 
> You can't name one policy or plan I have posted in the years I've been a member here which support authoritarianism; those nations which claim the Red Flag have all been ruled by authoritarian despots.
> 
> Authoritarianism has been the form of governance in Communist and Fascist Nations, democracy in each one of them is a sham, where the Press is not free and protesters become political prisoners.
> 
> Today we are faced with a neo fascist movement, and you are one of them or at best a biddable fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The years you have been a member here?  Your screen name window states you joined last Thursday, so you're a sock.
> 
> The US Communist Party supported your last three presidential nominees, and couldn't say enough about Bernie Sanders.  Furthermore if your party didn't rig the primaries, an admitted Socialist would have been your nominee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a sock, which I acknowledged in a thread - please do try to keep up.  Seems your ignorance on matters is extensive.
> 
> I don't give a damn about the US Communist Party voters (both of them?) or who they voted for and why.  You fail to acknowledge David Duke and his racist followers voted for and continue to support trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't follow every thread you go on sock.  The only reason Duke likes Trump is because of his stance on our southern border.  However if you bother to visit the USCP website, you'll take note there is not much of a difference between their platform and the Democrat party.
Click to expand...


Why would I ever seek to read the U.S Communist Party website?  I've studied history, and I've learned that Utopian ideologies usually end up being governed by authoritarians, and ultimately become corrupt.


----------



## OKTexas

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is, of course, no evidence the President did anything to assist
> 
> 
> 
> There is, of course, just as much circumstantial evidence as your Biden speculation, if not more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than video of joe biden stating he got the prosecutor fired by threatening to withhold a billion dollars....you mean other than that...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Provide the link where Joe Biden said he was having the prosecutor fired to protect his son Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We know he did, of course that's irrelevant to the fact that he bribed a foreign country to effect their internal affairs. His son benefiting is tangential to that fact, quid pro joe doesn't have to benefit directly.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just as we know the orange babyman abused the power of his office to extort a foreign leader for personal gain. Just as we know he blockaded Qatar for his family's personal gain. Just as we know he abused his office to get Ivanka her Chinese trademarks.
Click to expand...



Really? What did Ukraine do for his personal gain? I've heard the Ukraine parliament, which was seated after the call, is asking for investigations in the US and Ukraine.

I've seen no proof of your other propaganda, so carry on commie.

.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think?  That's news, kinda like man bites dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor wittle commie, do you think your butt hurt will heal before you get another case next year?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of political science terminology is why you're a biddable fool.  You use the term "commie" as a pejorative, you have no clue what a "commie" is or what one may support.
> 
> You can't name one policy or plan I have posted in the years I've been a member here which support authoritarianism; those nations which claim the Red Flag have all been ruled by authoritarian despots.
> 
> Authoritarianism has been the form of governance in Communist and Fascist Nations, democracy in each one of them is a sham, where the Press is not free and protesters become political prisoners.
> 
> Today we are faced with a neo fascist movement, and you are one of them or at best a biddable fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The years you have been a member here?  Your screen name window states you joined last Thursday, so you're a sock.
> 
> The US Communist Party supported your last three presidential nominees, and couldn't say enough about Bernie Sanders.  Furthermore if your party didn't rig the primaries, an admitted Socialist would have been your nominee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, since your party was supported by white supremacists.  What does that mean?  The neo nazi's love trump.  Wjat dores thsarf mkesn
> 
> And for Christ sake  learn the difference between a socialist & a Democratic Socialists.
> 
> You are embarrassing yourself yet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no difference between a Socialist and a Democrat Socialist.  They threw the name Democrat in there to edge into the party, which will be totally Socialist within the next two decades.
> 
> And since you don't read posts before you reply, I'll state it again: the only stance of Trump that the that the white supremacists like is his southern border policy, because it keeps Hispanics out of the country.  They don't care what his reasons are.  It benefits them as far as they're concerned.
Click to expand...


I read your post and to deny Duke is not a racist - as is trump - is absurd, and a damn lie.  

You have no clue as to the meanings of Socialism, Communism, Marxism or Democracy in practice, nor as they are defined in political science.


----------



## OKTexas

Rye Catcher said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got to love commie dreams. Me thinks you're in for another grand disappointment. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think?  That's news, kinda like man bites dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor wittle commie, do you think your butt hurt will heal before you get another case next year?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of political science terminology is why you're a biddable fool.  You use the term "commie" as a pejorative, you have no clue what a "commie" is or what one may support.
> 
> You can't name one policy or plan I have posted in the years I've been a member here which support authoritarianism; those nations which claim the Red Flag have all been ruled by authoritarian despots.
> 
> Authoritarianism has been the form of governance in Communist and Fascist Nations, democracy in each one of them is a sham, where the Press is not free and protesters become political prisoners.
> 
> Today we are faced with a neo fascist movement, and you are one of them or at best a biddable fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Years you've been a member here? Your stats show you're a rookie that just joined Thursday. How many non-contributing accounts do you have? That right there says you're a commie, expecting others to keep the site running so you can spew your propaganda. Carry on commie. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *IGNORANCE FUELING A DAMN LIE ^^^*
> 
> See my post:
> 
> Rye Catcher is the one and only Wry Catcher"
> 
> posted in "Introduced yourself" yesterday morning at 0745
Click to expand...







Your honor, I rest my case.

BTW no one reads the introduce yourself BS.

.


----------



## RealDave

OKTexas said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is, of course, just as much circumstantial evidence as your Biden speculation, if not more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than video of joe biden stating he got the prosecutor fired by threatening to withhold a billion dollars....you mean other than that...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Provide the link where Joe Biden said he was having the prosecutor fired to protect his son Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We know he did, of course that's irrelevant to the fact that he bribed a foreign country to effect their internal affairs. His son benefiting is tangential to that fact, quid pro joe doesn't have to benefit directly.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just as we know the orange babyman abused the power of his office to extort a foreign leader for personal gain. Just as we know he blockaded Qatar for his family's personal gain. Just as we know he abused his office to get Ivanka her Chinese trademarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What did Ukraine do for his personal gain? I've heard the Ukraine parliament, which was seated after the call, is asking for investigations in the US and Ukraine.
> 
> I've seen no proof of your other propaganda, so carry on commie.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

 The bribe was our funds for his announcement of an investigation into Joe Biden.  They got caught before it could happen.


----------



## OKTexas

RealDave said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is, of course, no evidence the President did anything to assist
> 
> 
> 
> There is, of course, just as much circumstantial evidence as your Biden speculation, if not more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than video of joe biden stating he got the prosecutor fired by threatening to withhold a billion dollars....you mean other than that...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Provide the link where Joe Biden said he was having the prosecutor fired to protect his son Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We know he did, of course that's irrelevant to the fact that he bribed a foreign country to effect their internal affairs. His son benefiting is tangential to that fact, quid pro joe doesn't have to benefit directly.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you think we just hand out money to countries?  Really?  You are really this stupid?
Click to expand...



Quid pro joe wasn't handing out money, it was a loan guarantee. And without it the Ukraine economy could have collapsed, which would only benefit Russia. You might want to educate yourself on the topic.

.


----------



## Ame®icano

Ray From Cleveland said:


> There is no difference between a Socialist and a Democrat Socialist.  They threw the name Democrat in there to edge into the party, which will be totally Socialist within the next two decades.
> 
> And since you don't read posts before you reply, I'll state it again: the only stance of Trump that the that the white supremacists like is his southern border policy, because it keeps Hispanics out of the country.  They don't care what his reasons are.  It benefits them as far as they're concerned.



Correct.

Lenin was Social-Democrat. There is no difference in between Russian Marxist philosophy from today's so called Social Democrats. 

*Lenin: The Tasks of the Russian Social-Democrats*

*Lenin’s Conception of Socialism*






Forward anyone?


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I know that Trump tried to bribe/extort a foreign government into starting a phony investigation into Joe Biden, his political rival. He should rot in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is Biden his political rival?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are both running for president, along with a slew of others. Seriously, you did not know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only people running for president are the nominees of the party, an incumbent, or a third party candidate.  Trump is not running against Biden or anybody else at this point.  Therefore Biden is not his political opponent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, man you really are dumb if you believe anyone believes your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing to disbelieve.  Trump's opponent will be known after the commies vote in their primary.  Until that time, Trump has no political opponent in the presidential race.
Click to expand...

  You really expect anyone to believe that shit.  Why the fuck  is your orange buddy trashing Biden on the campaign trail?


----------



## eagle1462010

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is Biden his political rival?
> 
> 
> 
> They are both running for president, along with a slew of others. Seriously, you did not know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only people running for president are the nominees of the party, an incumbent, or a third party candidate.  Trump is not running against Biden or anybody else at this point.  Therefore Biden is not his political opponent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, man you really are dumb if you believe anyone believes your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing to disbelieve.  Trump's opponent will be known after the commies vote in their primary.  Until that time, Trump has no political opponent in the presidential race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really expect anyone to believe that shit.  Why the fuck  is your orange buddy trashing Biden on the campaign trail?
Click to expand...

Like that is something new..


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think?  That's news, kinda like man bites dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor wittle commie, do you think your butt hurt will heal before you get another case next year?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of political science terminology is why you're a biddable fool.  You use the term "commie" as a pejorative, you have no clue what a "commie" is or what one may support.
> 
> You can't name one policy or plan I have posted in the years I've been a member here which support authoritarianism; those nations which claim the Red Flag have all been ruled by authoritarian despots.
> 
> Authoritarianism has been the form of governance in Communist and Fascist Nations, democracy in each one of them is a sham, where the Press is not free and protesters become political prisoners.
> 
> Today we are faced with a neo fascist movement, and you are one of them or at best a biddable fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The years you have been a member here?  Your screen name window states you joined last Thursday, so you're a sock.
> 
> The US Communist Party supported your last three presidential nominees, and couldn't say enough about Bernie Sanders.  Furthermore if your party didn't rig the primaries, an admitted Socialist would have been your nominee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, since your party was supported by white supremacists.  What does that mean?  The neo nazi's love trump.  Wjat dores thsarf mkesn
> 
> And for Christ sake  learn the difference between a socialist & a Democratic Socialists.
> 
> You are embarrassing yourself yet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no difference between a Socialist and a Democrat Socialist.  They threw the name Democrat in there to edge into the party, which will be totally Socialist within the next two decades.
> 
> And since you don't read posts before you reply, I'll state it again: the only stance of Trump that the that the white supremacists like is his southern border policy, because it keeps Hispanics out of the country.  They don't care what his reasons are.  It benefits them as far as they're concerned.
Click to expand...

Who did the white supremacists  vote for? 
"Democratic socialism is distinguished from Marxist–Leninist-inspired socialism which to many is viewed as being undemocratic or authoritarian in practice.[4][5][6][7] Democratic socialists oppose the Stalinist political system and the Soviet-type economic system, rejecting the perceived authoritarian form of governance and highly centralised command economy that took form in the Soviet Union and other Marxist–Leninist states in the early 20th century."


----------



## OKTexas

RealDave said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than video of joe biden stating he got the prosecutor fired by threatening to withhold a billion dollars....you mean other than that...right?
> 
> 
> 
> Provide the link where Joe Biden said he was having the prosecutor fired to protect his son Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We know he did, of course that's irrelevant to the fact that he bribed a foreign country to effect their internal affairs. His son benefiting is tangential to that fact, quid pro joe doesn't have to benefit directly.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just as we know the orange babyman abused the power of his office to extort a foreign leader for personal gain. Just as we know he blockaded Qatar for his family's personal gain. Just as we know he abused his office to get Ivanka her Chinese trademarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What did Ukraine do for his personal gain? I've heard the Ukraine parliament, which was seated after the call, is asking for investigations in the US and Ukraine.
> 
> I've seen no proof of your other propaganda, so carry on commie.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bribe was our funds for his announcement of an investigation into Joe Biden.  They got caught before it could happen.
Click to expand...



Can you translate that gibberish to english?

.


----------



## dudmuck

Ame®icano said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Biden admitted it and on video tape!....Did you knoe... silly question as you know nothing...
> Next to go?
> 
> Adam Schiff-Ukraine connection comes under scrutiny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This Schiff-Ukaine connection gets a mostly false rating.
> 
> Since you're unable to defend Trump, you're so desparate you need to make stuff up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, Snopes being left with propaganda arm, has no choice but to suppress any bad news about the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> factcheck.org says the same thing.
> Igor Pasternack is in calfornia, not ukraine.
> Is just basic reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fact check is the second propaganda arm of the left, therefore, no surprise there.
Click to expand...

factcheck.org has least biased rating.
Snopes also is least biased.
Try again.

Igor Pasternack is in Calfornia, not Ukraine.  Is this in dispute?
How can Schiff have Ukraine ties when Igor Pasternack has nothing to do with Ukraine?
Where are your fact checking sites?


----------



## beagle9

NotYourBody said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is, of course, no evidence the President did anything to assist
> 
> 
> 
> There is, of course, just as much circumstantial evidence as your Biden speculation, if not more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than video of joe biden stating he got the prosecutor fired by threatening to withhold a billion dollars....you mean other than that...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Provide the link where Joe Biden said he was having the prosecutor fired to protect his son Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We know he did, of course that's irrelevant to the fact that he bribed a foreign country to effect their internal affairs. His son benefiting is tangential to that fact, quid pro joe doesn't have to benefit directly.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I know that Trump tried to bribe/extort a foreign government into starting a phony investigation into Joe Biden, his political rival. He should rot in prison.
Click to expand...

Hmmm, he gave the money, and then asked for a favor to investigate corruption, and somehow that is holding the money until corruption is investigated ?? Kind of sucks how things line up doesn't it ??


----------



## Daryl Hunt

eagle1462010 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know because it''s never been investigated.  That's why Trump asked Zelensky to "look into it" as a favor.  And if there is something that shows corruption, then Trump could have the IG look at that.
> 
> No, it's not bad if you ask a vendor to hire your nephew.  But then again, you have no power to return the favor.
> 
> 
> 
> Or to gain favor by the vender who hired his nephew, uhhh ummmm ohhh wait one second here .. Can we say kick back in such situations maybe ? Conflict of interest maybe ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Biden's Son has done what you claim he has and Biden did what you claim he did, it was the job (and still is) of the Justice Department to investigate and bring charges to the both of them.  It's not up to the President to try and blackmail another world leader to do his bidding for him.  The problem here is, it WAS looked into by the Justice Department and no crime was found.
> 
> But if Barr will restart the investigation on the Bidens, he has my blessings.  But, at the same time, he needs to to after the Rumpster Criminals that refuse the Congressional Subpoenas and have the US Marshals arrest and escort their sorry buts to the Congressional floor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sucks for the Dems that they cannot override the Executive Powers..............Equal Branches of the Gov't.............They DO NOT HAVE THAT AUTHORITY..............
> 
> If they say THEY DO...........then they must go to the Judicial Branch and Challenge it............You can cry .......scream...........and demand all you want...............it doesn't change a thing...........
> 
> In regards to election tampering and corruption in Ukraine.........Trump has every right to ask for cooperation with our DOJ for ongoing investigations.............It's NOT A CRIME to do so...............In regards to his lawyer..........it's his JOB to defend Trump......and finding information to defend him from this Endless attack by the Dems is a part of that Job......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One huge problem.  Barr blindly supports anything Rump does and says.  Barr isn't representing the United States of America.  He's Rumps personal lawyer.  So with that in mind, exactly who in the Judicial Branch should Congress take their grievance to?  The Top Cop is corrupt as hell.  Rump has seized control over about 3/5ths of the government.  It should be 1/3rd but he's bot a lock on more like 2/3rds with his criminal Moscow Mitch at his Back.  This looks very similar to Italy in 1933 that propelled Mussolini into absolute power.  Obviously, Rump read the playbook leading up to the power grab in Italy by 1933.  If I thought you had the capability to actually read history I would suggest some good reading for you.  But you only listen to Rush and Hannity and the Extreme Right wing part of Fox along with some conspiracy sites.
> 
> One huge problem, the DOJ did not have an open case looking into the Bidens.  If they had, it would have been unwise but not illegal.  And even Barr wouldn't touch that hot potato.  But would it have been found to be illegal?  Probably not.  Just damaging but not any worse than Rump on any given Tuesday.  But Rump doing it back channel trying to blackmail another head of state to announce they are starting an investigation into the Bidens when Biden was beating him in the polls by refusing funds that were already authorized to go to Ukraine and dangling a face to face meeting to help Ukraine with it's face problem with Russia is downright criminal.  And don't give me that crap that he didn't do any of it.  Everyone from the dog catcher to the lead Diplomat was aware of it after certain date.  But even a Professional Diplomat can only take so much corruption before they say enough.  And that is pretty well what has happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Long winded Lie bro.....
> 
> Biden didn't go to Ukraine to save it from Russia...........Apple Pie...........and the American way.........He did it to take advantage of the Chaos.......He takes his son on Air Force 2 to the Ukraine while thousands are dying from the Ruskies..........And a week later his son is WOW on the Board of the Largest Gas Producer in the Ukraine.............
> 
> If your concern is for the Ukraine with Russia on their door step back then.........Then Biden should have been there to meet with Ukraine military officials to discuss WHAT THEY NEED to PROTECT THEMSELVES...........
> 
> Like Lethal aid.............the ability to kill Russian armor.......aka tanks...........Did Joe and Obama do that........they gave a bunch of NON MILITARY AID.............but didn't give Ukraine weapons to stop the Russians on the battlefield...........
> 
> Biden CASHED in on his position during a time of Crisis and Chaos..............for his son.......Ray Charles can see that.
> 
> Trump on the other hand gave Ukraine Lethal weapons to help them KILL RUSSIANS if need be.........Why didn't that happen when Obama was in power..........hmmmm..........As thousands of Ukrainians were dying......
> 
> The DOJ has been looking at 2016 election meddling for years now, but have ignored the DNC's role in this and the courts of Ukraine in this.............Because it has been a Partisan Investigation that ignores the other sides dealings from the Deep State............who are attempting a COUP on Trump.
> 
> I'll use what the Dems have been using for years..............IF BIDEN is innocent...........then he should want this investigated to CLEAR HIS NAME.............If he did no crime .............Then he should WELCOME BEING INVESTIGATED.............
> 
> The Biden's will not be taken down..............Graham calling for an investigation will in the end do NOTHING.........It's a Show.............Biden and Graham are friends......and behind closed doors laugh about it and rehearse the next SHOW to cover their butts from all the corruption they have done as career politicains.
> 
> Career politicians from both parties...........keep the people at each other so they don't come after them for their corruption..............It's a designed strategy
Click to expand...


I used proven facts.   You just make it up as you go to support your lies.  Again, if Barr want's to open up an investigation into the Bidens and Ukraine, he has my blessing.  As stupid as that would be at least it would be legal  but even Barr isn't that stupid.

Fact, boy, Facts.  They do get in the way of a good conspiracy don't they.


----------



## eagle1462010

Daryl Hunt said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or to gain favor by the vender who hired his nephew, uhhh ummmm ohhh wait one second here .. Can we say kick back in such situations maybe ? Conflict of interest maybe ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden's Son has done what you claim he has and Biden did what you claim he did, it was the job (and still is) of the Justice Department to investigate and bring charges to the both of them.  It's not up to the President to try and blackmail another world leader to do his bidding for him.  The problem here is, it WAS looked into by the Justice Department and no crime was found.
> 
> But if Barr will restart the investigation on the Bidens, he has my blessings.  But, at the same time, he needs to to after the Rumpster Criminals that refuse the Congressional Subpoenas and have the US Marshals arrest and escort their sorry buts to the Congressional floor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sucks for the Dems that they cannot override the Executive Powers..............Equal Branches of the Gov't.............They DO NOT HAVE THAT AUTHORITY..............
> 
> If they say THEY DO...........then they must go to the Judicial Branch and Challenge it............You can cry .......scream...........and demand all you want...............it doesn't change a thing...........
> 
> In regards to election tampering and corruption in Ukraine.........Trump has every right to ask for cooperation with our DOJ for ongoing investigations.............It's NOT A CRIME to do so...............In regards to his lawyer..........it's his JOB to defend Trump......and finding information to defend him from this Endless attack by the Dems is a part of that Job......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One huge problem.  Barr blindly supports anything Rump does and says.  Barr isn't representing the United States of America.  He's Rumps personal lawyer.  So with that in mind, exactly who in the Judicial Branch should Congress take their grievance to?  The Top Cop is corrupt as hell.  Rump has seized control over about 3/5ths of the government.  It should be 1/3rd but he's bot a lock on more like 2/3rds with his criminal Moscow Mitch at his Back.  This looks very similar to Italy in 1933 that propelled Mussolini into absolute power.  Obviously, Rump read the playbook leading up to the power grab in Italy by 1933.  If I thought you had the capability to actually read history I would suggest some good reading for you.  But you only listen to Rush and Hannity and the Extreme Right wing part of Fox along with some conspiracy sites.
> 
> One huge problem, the DOJ did not have an open case looking into the Bidens.  If they had, it would have been unwise but not illegal.  And even Barr wouldn't touch that hot potato.  But would it have been found to be illegal?  Probably not.  Just damaging but not any worse than Rump on any given Tuesday.  But Rump doing it back channel trying to blackmail another head of state to announce they are starting an investigation into the Bidens when Biden was beating him in the polls by refusing funds that were already authorized to go to Ukraine and dangling a face to face meeting to help Ukraine with it's face problem with Russia is downright criminal.  And don't give me that crap that he didn't do any of it.  Everyone from the dog catcher to the lead Diplomat was aware of it after certain date.  But even a Professional Diplomat can only take so much corruption before they say enough.  And that is pretty well what has happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Long winded Lie bro.....
> 
> Biden didn't go to Ukraine to save it from Russia...........Apple Pie...........and the American way.........He did it to take advantage of the Chaos.......He takes his son on Air Force 2 to the Ukraine while thousands are dying from the Ruskies..........And a week later his son is WOW on the Board of the Largest Gas Producer in the Ukraine.............
> 
> If your concern is for the Ukraine with Russia on their door step back then.........Then Biden should have been there to meet with Ukraine military officials to discuss WHAT THEY NEED to PROTECT THEMSELVES...........
> 
> Like Lethal aid.............the ability to kill Russian armor.......aka tanks...........Did Joe and Obama do that........they gave a bunch of NON MILITARY AID.............but didn't give Ukraine weapons to stop the Russians on the battlefield...........
> 
> Biden CASHED in on his position during a time of Crisis and Chaos..............for his son.......Ray Charles can see that.
> 
> Trump on the other hand gave Ukraine Lethal weapons to help them KILL RUSSIANS if need be.........Why didn't that happen when Obama was in power..........hmmmm..........As thousands of Ukrainians were dying......
> 
> The DOJ has been looking at 2016 election meddling for years now, but have ignored the DNC's role in this and the courts of Ukraine in this.............Because it has been a Partisan Investigation that ignores the other sides dealings from the Deep State............who are attempting a COUP on Trump.
> 
> I'll use what the Dems have been using for years..............IF BIDEN is innocent...........then he should want this investigated to CLEAR HIS NAME.............If he did no crime .............Then he should WELCOME BEING INVESTIGATED.............
> 
> The Biden's will not be taken down..............Graham calling for an investigation will in the end do NOTHING.........It's a Show.............Biden and Graham are friends......and behind closed doors laugh about it and rehearse the next SHOW to cover their butts from all the corruption they have done as career politicains.
> 
> Career politicians from both parties...........keep the people at each other so they don't come after them for their corruption..............It's a designed strategy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used proven facts.   You just make it up as you go to support your lies.  Again, if Barr want's to open up an investigation into the Bidens and Ukraine, he has my blessing.  As stupid as that would be at least it would be legal  but even Barr isn't that stupid.
> 
> Fact, boy, Facts.  They do get in the way of a good conspiracy don't they.
Click to expand...

Common Sense escapes you.............you really think the Dems can sell it as a Conspiracy.....the people aren't as stupid as they think they are...............They know Biden used Pay to Play and hooked up his boy there................and Biden is such an idiot............He Bragged about his actions in Ukraine..........

Biden is mouthpiece that the Dems wish knew when to shut up.............LOL

Barr isn't gonna take down the Big Boys.........Pawns will fall.........because the Establishment is too entrenched..........That is just Reality.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Rye Catcher

OKTexas said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think?  That's news, kinda like man bites dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor wittle commie, do you think your butt hurt will heal before you get another case next year?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of political science terminology is why you're a biddable fool.  You use the term "commie" as a pejorative, you have no clue what a "commie" is or what one may support.
> 
> You can't name one policy or plan I have posted in the years I've been a member here which support authoritarianism; those nations which claim the Red Flag have all been ruled by authoritarian despots.
> 
> Authoritarianism has been the form of governance in Communist and Fascist Nations, democracy in each one of them is a sham, where the Press is not free and protesters become political prisoners.
> 
> Today we are faced with a neo fascist movement, and you are one of them or at best a biddable fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Years you've been a member here? Your stats show you're a rookie that just joined Thursday. How many non-contributing accounts do you have? That right there says you're a commie, expecting others to keep the site running so you can spew your propaganda. Carry on commie. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *IGNORANCE FUELING A DAMN LIE ^^^*
> 
> See my post:
> 
> Rye Catcher is the one and only Wry Catcher"
> 
> posted in "Introduced yourself" yesterday morning at 0745
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 291317
> Your honor, I rest my case.
> 
> BTW no one reads the introduce yourself BS.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Yeah some did, and for the record I am the one and only Wry Catcher.


Ame®icano said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no difference between a Socialist and a Democrat Socialist.  They threw the name Democrat in there to edge into the party, which will be totally Socialist within the next two decades.
> 
> And since you don't read posts before you reply, I'll state it again: the only stance of Trump that the that the white supremacists like is his southern border policy, because it keeps Hispanics out of the country.  They don't care what his reasons are.  It benefits them as far as they're concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Lenin was Social-Democrat. There is no difference in between Russian Marxist philosophy from today's so called Social Democrats.
> 
> *Lenin: The Tasks of the Russian Social-Democrats*
> 
> *Lenin’s Conception of Socialism*
> 
> View attachment 291321
> 
> Forward anyone?
Click to expand...


 Social Democrats support reforms within the structure of Capitalism.   Socialist's seek to end Capitalism.

I see Sanders and Warren as demagogues, telling people what they want to hear, but what will never be in the United States.  I see Trump and the ultar conservative Republicans seeking lassiez fair capitalism, seeking to prioritize much of the jobs for profit, i.e. Crony Capitalism.


----------



## beagle9

Rye Catcher said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how many defenders of trump remain so ignorant on the issue of impeachment.  Articles of Impeachment when passed will next be seen in the Senate, and IF the evidence in the trial is beyond a reasonable doubt, the consequences of the Senate Vote will either:
> 
> Vote to Remove Trump from the office of POTUS,
> Or, Vote in a close vote to acquit Trump.
> If the latter occurs, he will not be found innocent in the majority hearts and minds of the voting public.  They will *likely* vote to remove the Senate majority from the Republican Party and deny trump his second term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to love commie dreams. Me thinks you're in for another grand disappointment. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think?  That's news, kinda like man bites dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor wittle commie, do you think your butt hurt will heal before you get another case next year?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of political science terminology is why you're a biddable fool.  You use the term "commie" as a pejorative, you have no clue what a "commie" is or what one may support.
> 
> You can't name one policy or plan I have posted in the years I've been a member here which support authoritarianism; those nations which claim the Red Flag have all been ruled by authoritarian despots.
> 
> Authoritarianism has been the form of governance in Communist and Fascist Nations, democracy in each one of them is a sham, where the Press is not free and protesters become political prisoners.
> 
> Today we are faced with a neo fascist movement, and you are one of them or at best a biddable fool.
Click to expand...


Despotism at it's best.


This is why you don't vote Democrat government or policies. These two are spot on.   
Otherwise don't vote Democrat for the very reasons that these two stated their beliefs very well on. Outstanding job.


----------



## basquebromance

how the hell can you impeach the best president on the economy since Reagan, and the best president overall for minorities especially since Abe Lincoln?


----------



## Rye Catcher

basquebromance said:


> how the hell can you impeach the best president on the economy since Reagan, and the best president overall for minorities especially since Abe Lincoln?



Obama was never impeached.


----------



## eagle1462010

basquebromance said:


> how the hell can you impeach the best president on the economy since Reagan, and the best president overall for minorities especially since Abe Lincoln?


There will be no Impeachment.........takes a conviction..........Snow balls chance in hell for that......

The Dems have nothing.......but mud in their faces now.........supposed to throw mud at the wall and they threw it into a fan........

Came splattering back on them...........so now they are looking for an exit strategy.  LOL


----------



## NotYourBody

Ray From Cleveland said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Provide the link where Joe Biden said he was having the prosecutor fired to protect his son Hunter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know he did, of course that's irrelevant to the fact that he bribed a foreign country to effect their internal affairs. His son benefiting is tangential to that fact, quid pro joe doesn't have to benefit directly.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I know that Trump tried to bribe/extort a foreign government into starting a phony investigation into Joe Biden, his political rival. He should rot in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is Biden his political rival?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are both running for president, along with a slew of others. Seriously, you did not know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only people running for president are the nominees of the party, an incumbent, or a third party candidate.  Trump is not running against Biden or anybody else at this point.  Therefore Biden is not his political opponent.
Click to expand...

Yes he most certainly is Trump's political opponent. If you are too stupid to acknowledge that fact, that's on you pal.


----------



## Ame®icano

dudmuck said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Biden admitted it and on video tape!....Did you knoe... silly question as you know nothing...
> Next to go?
> 
> Adam Schiff-Ukraine connection comes under scrutiny
> 
> 
> 
> This Schiff-Ukaine connection gets a mostly false rating.
> 
> Since you're unable to defend Trump, you're so desparate you need to make stuff up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, Snopes being left with propaganda arm, has no choice but to suppress any bad news about the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> factcheck.org says the same thing.
> Igor Pasternack is in calfornia, not ukraine.
> Is just basic reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fact check is the second propaganda arm of the left, therefore, no surprise there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> factcheck.org has least biased rating.
> Snopes also is least biased.
> Try again.
> 
> Igor Pasternack is in Calfornia, not Ukraine.  Is this in dispute?
> How can Schiff have Ukraine ties when Igor Pasternack has nothing to do with Ukraine?
> Where are your fact checking sites?
Click to expand...


All "fact-check" sites are not just biased, but organized to sway the opinion in certain direction. Those you referenced are, because they give you what your political leaning need from them. They're more fixated to "damage control" that to publishing facts.

Notice, every link you provided goes to "fact-checking" site that reference snippet of the article that support their narrative. Unlike yours my links reference specific article.that I use to form my own opinion.

Even your question "where are your fact checking sites" tells that you are incapable of finding the facts on your own, you need someone else to do it for you, therefore you don't have your opinion, you just mirror opinions given by someone else, you're incapable to do your own thinking.

And FYI, making your fonts large and bold doesn't not make it truth, It's just annoying.


----------



## beagle9

Daryl Hunt said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or to gain favor by the vender who hired his nephew, uhhh ummmm ohhh wait one second here .. Can we say kick back in such situations maybe ? Conflict of interest maybe ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden's Son has done what you claim he has and Biden did what you claim he did, it was the job (and still is) of the Justice Department to investigate and bring charges to the both of them.  It's not up to the President to try and blackmail another world leader to do his bidding for him.  The problem here is, it WAS looked into by the Justice Department and no crime was found.
> 
> But if Barr will restart the investigation on the Bidens, he has my blessings.  But, at the same time, he needs to to after the Rumpster Criminals that refuse the Congressional Subpoenas and have the US Marshals arrest and escort their sorry buts to the Congressional floor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sucks for the Dems that they cannot override the Executive Powers..............Equal Branches of the Gov't.............They DO NOT HAVE THAT AUTHORITY..............
> 
> If they say THEY DO...........then they must go to the Judicial Branch and Challenge it............You can cry .......scream...........and demand all you want...............it doesn't change a thing...........
> 
> In regards to election tampering and corruption in Ukraine.........Trump has every right to ask for cooperation with our DOJ for ongoing investigations.............It's NOT A CRIME to do so...............In regards to his lawyer..........it's his JOB to defend Trump......and finding information to defend him from this Endless attack by the Dems is a part of that Job......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One huge problem.  Barr blindly supports anything Rump does and says.  Barr isn't representing the United States of America.  He's Rumps personal lawyer.  So with that in mind, exactly who in the Judicial Branch should Congress take their grievance to?  The Top Cop is corrupt as hell.  Rump has seized control over about 3/5ths of the government.  It should be 1/3rd but he's bot a lock on more like 2/3rds with his criminal Moscow Mitch at his Back.  This looks very similar to Italy in 1933 that propelled Mussolini into absolute power.  Obviously, Rump read the playbook leading up to the power grab in Italy by 1933.  If I thought you had the capability to actually read history I would suggest some good reading for you.  But you only listen to Rush and Hannity and the Extreme Right wing part of Fox along with some conspiracy sites.
> 
> One huge problem, the DOJ did not have an open case looking into the Bidens.  If they had, it would have been unwise but not illegal.  And even Barr wouldn't touch that hot potato.  But would it have been found to be illegal?  Probably not.  Just damaging but not any worse than Rump on any given Tuesday.  But Rump doing it back channel trying to blackmail another head of state to announce they are starting an investigation into the Bidens when Biden was beating him in the polls by refusing funds that were already authorized to go to Ukraine and dangling a face to face meeting to help Ukraine with it's face problem with Russia is downright criminal.  And don't give me that crap that he didn't do any of it.  Everyone from the dog catcher to the lead Diplomat was aware of it after certain date.  But even a Professional Diplomat can only take so much corruption before they say enough.  And that is pretty well what has happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Long winded Lie bro.....
> 
> Biden didn't go to Ukraine to save it from Russia...........Apple Pie...........and the American way.........He did it to take advantage of the Chaos.......He takes his son on Air Force 2 to the Ukraine while thousands are dying from the Ruskies..........And a week later his son is WOW on the Board of the Largest Gas Producer in the Ukraine.............
> 
> If your concern is for the Ukraine with Russia on their door step back then.........Then Biden should have been there to meet with Ukraine military officials to discuss WHAT THEY NEED to PROTECT THEMSELVES...........
> 
> Like Lethal aid.............the ability to kill Russian armor.......aka tanks...........Did Joe and Obama do that........they gave a bunch of NON MILITARY AID.............but didn't give Ukraine weapons to stop the Russians on the battlefield...........
> 
> Biden CASHED in on his position during a time of Crisis and Chaos..............for his son.......Ray Charles can see that.
> 
> Trump on the other hand gave Ukraine Lethal weapons to help them KILL RUSSIANS if need be.........Why didn't that happen when Obama was in power..........hmmmm..........As thousands of Ukrainians were dying......
> 
> The DOJ has been looking at 2016 election meddling for years now, but have ignored the DNC's role in this and the courts of Ukraine in this.............Because it has been a Partisan Investigation that ignores the other sides dealings from the Deep State............who are attempting a COUP on Trump.
> 
> I'll use what the Dems have been using for years..............IF BIDEN is innocent...........then he should want this investigated to CLEAR HIS NAME.............If he did no crime .............Then he should WELCOME BEING INVESTIGATED.............
> 
> The Biden's will not be taken down..............Graham calling for an investigation will in the end do NOTHING.........It's a Show.............Biden and Graham are friends......and behind closed doors laugh about it and rehearse the next SHOW to cover their butts from all the corruption they have done as career politicains.
> 
> Career politicians from both parties...........keep the people at each other so they don't come after them for their corruption..............It's a designed strategy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used proven facts.   You just make it up as you go to support your lies.  Again, if Barr want's to open up an investigation into the Bidens and Ukraine, he has my blessing.  As stupid as that would be at least it would be legal  but even Barr isn't that stupid.
> 
> Fact, boy, Facts.  They do get in the way of a good conspiracy don't they.
Click to expand...

The conspiracy is the reasons used for impeachment.


----------



## NotYourBody

Ame®icano said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admitted by who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _In a Friday interview on "Fox & Friends," President Donald Trump admitted to holding up military aid to pressure Ukraine's government to investigate a baseless conspiracy theory that Ukraine interfered in the 2016 US election.
> 
> In other words, he acknowledged doing the very thing he could be impeached for and has repeatedly denied._
> 
> Here's the interview. Portions relevant to this article start around the 5:50 mark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had every right to hold up aid if the reason was to investigate or find out if Ukraine interfered in the 2016 elections, and if the Bidens were involved in that corruption over time as well. Not doing these things if have suspicion's of, would constitute a dereliction of duty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already know this Ukraine election meddling has been debunked.
> 
> But Putin thanks you for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Debunked? LOL
> 
> Ukraine placed bet on Hillary, and worked against Trump.
> 
> Here is Financial Times article from *2016*. They proclaimed that Trump is "pro-Russian" without anything to support it and supported Hillary who was "pro-Ukrainian", because Barry send them blankets and MREs.
> 
> *Ukraine’s leaders campaign against ‘pro-Putin’ Trump*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Leshchenko and Ukraine’s anti-corruption bureau published a secret ledger this month that authorities claim show millions of dollars of off-the-book cash payments to Paul Manafort, Mr Trump’s campaign director, while he was advising Mr Yanukovich’s Regions party from 2005.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

No support for their claim that Trump was pro-Russia?

Okay, Never mind his statement that he would consider recognizing Crimea as Russian territory and lifting the sanctions against Russia if he were elected.  


It's all moot now anyway. Trump is clearly all the way up inside Putin's Russian ass.


----------



## Ame®icano

NotYourBody said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Admitted by who?
> 
> 
> 
> _In a Friday interview on "Fox & Friends," President Donald Trump admitted to holding up military aid to pressure Ukraine's government to investigate a baseless conspiracy theory that Ukraine interfered in the 2016 US election.
> 
> In other words, he acknowledged doing the very thing he could be impeached for and has repeatedly denied._
> 
> Here's the interview. Portions relevant to this article start around the 5:50 mark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had every right to hold up aid if the reason was to investigate or find out if Ukraine interfered in the 2016 elections, and if the Bidens were involved in that corruption over time as well. Not doing these things if have suspicion's of, would constitute a dereliction of duty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already know this Ukraine election meddling has been debunked.
> 
> But Putin thanks you for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Debunked? LOL
> 
> Ukraine placed bet on Hillary, and worked against Trump.
> 
> Here is Financial Times article from *2016*. They proclaimed that Trump is "pro-Russian" without anything to support it and supported Hillary who was "pro-Ukrainian", because Barry send them blankets and MREs.
> 
> *Ukraine’s leaders campaign against ‘pro-Putin’ Trump*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Leshchenko and Ukraine’s anti-corruption bureau published a secret ledger this month that authorities claim show millions of dollars of off-the-book cash payments to Paul Manafort, Mr Trump’s campaign director, while he was advising Mr Yanukovich’s Regions party from 2005.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No support for their claim that Trump was pro-Russia?
> 
> Okay, Never mind his statement that he would consider recognizing Crimea as Russian territory and lifting the sanctions against Russia if he were elected.
> 
> 
> It's all moot now anyway. Trump is clearly all the way up inside Putin's Russian ass.
Click to expand...


It would be nice if you link to what you just claimed. 

His actions towards Russia and Ukraine certainly do not support your claims.


----------



## The Purge

dudmuck said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Biden admitted it and on video tape!....Did you knoe... silly question as you know nothing...
> Next to go?
> 
> Adam Schiff-Ukraine connection comes under scrutiny
> 
> 
> 
> This Schiff-Ukaine connection gets a mostly false rating.
> 
> Since you're unable to defend Trump, you're so desparate you need to make stuff up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, Snopes being left with propaganda arm, has no choice but to suppress any bad news about the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> factcheck.org says the same thing.
> Igor Pasternack is in calfornia, not ukraine.
> Is just basic reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fact check is the second propaganda arm of the left, therefore, no surprise there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> factcheck.org has least biased rating.
> Snopes also is least biased.
> Try again.
> 
> Igor Pasternack is in Calfornia, not Ukraine.  Is this in dispute?
> How can Schiff have Ukraine ties when Igor Pasternack has nothing to do with Ukraine?
> Where are your fact checking sites?
Click to expand...

Using dishonest MediaBiasFactCheck again.....RITFLMFAO

Media Bias Fact Check: Incompetent or Dishonest?
Apr 24, 2017 · "Media Bias Fact Check," a media outlet that claims to be "dedicated to ... In cases where right-leaning fictions take hold, and no one properly ...


----------



## The Purge

NotYourBody said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Admitted by who?
> 
> 
> 
> _In a Friday interview on "Fox & Friends," President Donald Trump admitted to holding up military aid to pressure Ukraine's government to investigate a baseless conspiracy theory that Ukraine interfered in the 2016 US election.
> 
> In other words, he acknowledged doing the very thing he could be impeached for and has repeatedly denied._
> 
> Here's the interview. Portions relevant to this article start around the 5:50 mark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had every right to hold up aid if the reason was to investigate or find out if Ukraine interfered in the 2016 elections, and if the Bidens were involved in that corruption over time as well. Not doing these things if have suspicion's of, would constitute a dereliction of duty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already know this Ukraine election meddling has been debunked.
> 
> But Putin thanks you for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Debunked? LOL
> 
> Ukraine placed bet on Hillary, and worked against Trump.
> 
> Here is Financial Times article from *2016*. They proclaimed that Trump is "pro-Russian" without anything to support it and supported Hillary who was "pro-Ukrainian", because Barry send them blankets and MREs.
> 
> *Ukraine’s leaders campaign against ‘pro-Putin’ Trump*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Leshchenko and Ukraine’s anti-corruption bureau published a secret ledger this month that authorities claim show millions of dollars of off-the-book cash payments to Paul Manafort, Mr Trump’s campaign director, while he was advising Mr Yanukovich’s Regions party from 2005.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No support for their claim that Trump was pro-Russia?
> 
> Okay, Never mind his statement that he would consider recognizing Crimea as Russian territory and lifting the sanctions against Russia if he were elected.
> 
> 
> It's all moot now anyway. Trump is clearly all the way up inside Putin's Russian ass.
Click to expand...

Another retarded subversive that doesn't  know what the words CONSIDER RECOGNIZING means!!!!!....By his sanctions and military aid to Ukraine. I would say he is past considering!!!...ROTFLMFAO.....DUH!!!!!


----------



## dudmuck

The Purge said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> This Schiff-Ukaine connection gets a mostly false rating.
> 
> Since you're unable to defend Trump, you're so desparate you need to make stuff up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Snopes being left with propaganda arm, has no choice but to suppress any bad news about the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> factcheck.org says the same thing.
> Igor Pasternack is in calfornia, not ukraine.
> Is just basic reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fact check is the second propaganda arm of the left, therefore, no surprise there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> factcheck.org has least biased rating.
> Snopes also is least biased.
> Try again.
> 
> Igor Pasternack is in Calfornia, not Ukraine.  Is this in dispute?
> How can Schiff have Ukraine ties when Igor Pasternack has nothing to do with Ukraine?
> Where are your fact checking sites?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using dishonest MediaBiasFactCheck again.....RITFLMFAO
> 
> Media Bias Fact Check: Incompetent or Dishonest?
> Apr 24, 2017 · "Media Bias Fact Check," a media outlet that claims to be "dedicated to ... In cases where right-leaning fictions take hold, and no one properly ...
Click to expand...

The purpose of snopes or politifact or factcheck is for a source of objective truth, not opinion.

Is Igor Pasternack from Calfornia or Ukraine?
Does Igor Pasternack have anything to do with Ukraine?

On the justfactsdaily.com site, I cant find any information on Schiff or Igor Pasternack.
Where is your source that shows Igor Pasternack connected to Ukraine?


----------



## RealDave

OKTexas said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is, of course, just as much circumstantial evidence as your Biden speculation, if not more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than video of joe biden stating he got the prosecutor fired by threatening to withhold a billion dollars....you mean other than that...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Provide the link where Joe Biden said he was having the prosecutor fired to protect his son Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We know he did, of course that's irrelevant to the fact that he bribed a foreign country to effect their internal affairs. His son benefiting is tangential to that fact, quid pro joe doesn't have to benefit directly.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you think we just hand out money to countries?  Really?  You are really this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Quid pro joe wasn't handing out money, it was a loan guarantee. And without it the Ukraine economy could have collapsed, which would only benefit Russia. You might want to educate yourself on the topic.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Try to keep up


----------



## The Purge

dudmuck said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Snopes being left with propaganda arm, has no choice but to suppress any bad news about the left.
> 
> 
> 
> factcheck.org says the same thing.
> Igor Pasternack is in calfornia, not ukraine.
> Is just basic reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fact check is the second propaganda arm of the left, therefore, no surprise there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> factcheck.org has least biased rating.
> Snopes also is least biased.
> Try again.
> 
> Igor Pasternack is in Calfornia, not Ukraine.  Is this in dispute?
> How can Schiff have Ukraine ties when Igor Pasternack has nothing to do with Ukraine?
> Where are your fact checking sites?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using dishonest MediaBiasFactCheck again.....RITFLMFAO
> 
> Media Bias Fact Check: Incompetent or Dishonest?
> Apr 24, 2017 · "Media Bias Fact Check," a media outlet that claims to be "dedicated to ... In cases where right-leaning fictions take hold, and no one properly ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The purpose of snopes or politifact or factcheck is for a source of objective truth, not opinion.
> 
> Is Igor Pasternack from Calfornia or Ukraine?
> Does Igor Pasternack have anything to do with Ukraine?
> 
> On the justfactsdaily.com site, I cant find any information on Schiff or Igor Pasternack.
> Where is your source that shows Igor Pasternack connected to Ukraine?
Click to expand...

Well since you are so interested why not YOU do some research. Find out and let us know...I have no interest in your fantasy questions!


----------



## 2aguy

NotYourBody said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Admitted by who?
> 
> 
> 
> _In a Friday interview on "Fox & Friends," President Donald Trump admitted to holding up military aid to pressure Ukraine's government to investigate a baseless conspiracy theory that Ukraine interfered in the 2016 US election.
> 
> In other words, he acknowledged doing the very thing he could be impeached for and has repeatedly denied._
> 
> Here's the interview. Portions relevant to this article start around the 5:50 mark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had every right to hold up aid if the reason was to investigate or find out if Ukraine interfered in the 2016 elections, and if the Bidens were involved in that corruption over time as well. Not doing these things if have suspicion's of, would constitute a dereliction of duty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already know this Ukraine election meddling has been debunked.
> 
> But Putin thanks you for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Debunked? LOL
> 
> Ukraine placed bet on Hillary, and worked against Trump.
> 
> Here is Financial Times article from *2016*. They proclaimed that Trump is "pro-Russian" without anything to support it and supported Hillary who was "pro-Ukrainian", because Barry send them blankets and MREs.
> 
> *Ukraine’s leaders campaign against ‘pro-Putin’ Trump*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Leshchenko and Ukraine’s anti-corruption bureau published a secret ledger this month that authorities claim show millions of dollars of off-the-book cash payments to Paul Manafort, Mr Trump’s campaign director, while he was advising Mr Yanukovich’s Regions party from 2005.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No support for their claim that Trump was pro-Russia?
> 
> Okay, Never mind his statement that he would consider recognizing Crimea as Russian territory and lifting the sanctions against Russia if he were elected.
> 
> 
> It's all moot now anyway. Trump is clearly all the way up inside Putin's Russian ass.
Click to expand...



Other than releasing the American energy industry....which hurts putin

Telling NATO to pay for their militaries...which hurts putin.

Telling Germany to stop building a pipeline to Russia...which hurts putin.

Supplying the Ukraine with actual military weapons to fight russia...which hurts putin.

Killing russian soldiers in Syria...which hurts putin.

There are others, but those are off the top of my head.


----------



## RealDave

basquebromance said:


> how the hell can you impeach the best president on the economy since Reagan, and the best president overall for minorities especially since Abe Lincoln?


Skyrocketing deficits, the Fed had to bail us out, manufacturing shrinking, farmers going bankrupt,


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

NotYourBody said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know he did, of course that's irrelevant to the fact that he bribed a foreign country to effect their internal affairs. His son benefiting is tangential to that fact, quid pro joe doesn't have to benefit directly.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> And I know that Trump tried to bribe/extort a foreign government into starting a phony investigation into Joe Biden, his political rival. He should rot in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is Biden his political rival?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are both running for president, along with a slew of others. Seriously, you did not know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only people running for president are the nominees of the party, an incumbent, or a third party candidate.  Trump is not running against Biden or anybody else at this point.  Therefore Biden is not his political opponent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he most certainly is Trump's political opponent. If you are too stupid to acknowledge that fact, that's on you pal.
Click to expand...


In a political sense he is, but not in a presidential sense which is what this phony charge is all about.  Biden is not Trump's opponent for the presidency.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor wittle commie, do you think your butt hurt will heal before you get another case next year?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of political science terminology is why you're a biddable fool.  You use the term "commie" as a pejorative, you have no clue what a "commie" is or what one may support.
> 
> You can't name one policy or plan I have posted in the years I've been a member here which support authoritarianism; those nations which claim the Red Flag have all been ruled by authoritarian despots.
> 
> Authoritarianism has been the form of governance in Communist and Fascist Nations, democracy in each one of them is a sham, where the Press is not free and protesters become political prisoners.
> 
> Today we are faced with a neo fascist movement, and you are one of them or at best a biddable fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The years you have been a member here?  Your screen name window states you joined last Thursday, so you're a sock.
> 
> The US Communist Party supported your last three presidential nominees, and couldn't say enough about Bernie Sanders.  Furthermore if your party didn't rig the primaries, an admitted Socialist would have been your nominee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, since your party was supported by white supremacists.  What does that mean?  The neo nazi's love trump.  Wjat dores thsarf mkesn
> 
> And for Christ sake  learn the difference between a socialist & a Democratic Socialists.
> 
> You are embarrassing yourself yet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no difference between a Socialist and a Democrat Socialist.  They threw the name Democrat in there to edge into the party, which will be totally Socialist within the next two decades.
> 
> And since you don't read posts before you reply, I'll state it again: the only stance of Trump that the that the white supremacists like is his southern border policy, because it keeps Hispanics out of the country.  They don't care what his reasons are.  It benefits them as far as they're concerned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who did the white supremacists  vote for?
> "Democratic socialism is distinguished from Marxist–Leninist-inspired socialism which to many is viewed as being undemocratic or authoritarian in practice.[4][5][6][7] Democratic socialists oppose the Stalinist political system and the Soviet-type economic system, rejecting the perceived authoritarian form of governance and highly centralised command economy that took form in the Soviet Union and other Marxist–Leninist states in the early 20th century."
Click to expand...


There's a term for that, it's called putting lipstick on a pig.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Ame®icano said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> This Schiff-Ukaine connection gets a mostly false rating.
> 
> Since you're unable to defend Trump, you're so desparate you need to make stuff up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Snopes being left with propaganda arm, has no choice but to suppress any bad news about the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> factcheck.org says the same thing.
> Igor Pasternack is in calfornia, not ukraine.
> Is just basic reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fact check is the second propaganda arm of the left, therefore, no surprise there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> factcheck.org has least biased rating.
> Snopes also is least biased.
> Try again.
> 
> Igor Pasternack is in Calfornia, not Ukraine.  Is this in dispute?
> How can Schiff have Ukraine ties when Igor Pasternack has nothing to do with Ukraine?
> Where are your fact checking sites?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All "fact-check" sites are not just biased, but organized to sway the opinion in certain direction. Those you referenced are, because they give you what your political leaning need from them. They're more fixated to "damage control" that to publishing facts.
> 
> Notice, every link you provided goes to "fact-checking" site that reference snippet of the article that support their narrative. Unlike yours my links reference specific article.that I use to form my own opinion.
> 
> Even your question "where are your fact checking sites" tells that you are incapable of finding the facts on your own, you need someone else to do it for you, therefore you don't have your opinion, you just mirror opinions given by someone else, you're incapable to do your own thinking.
> 
> And FYI, making your fonts large and bold doesn't not make it truth, It's just annoying.
Click to expand...


Where do you get your information on current events, exp. matter of political issues (this is a political forum)?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is Biden his political rival?
> 
> 
> 
> They are both running for president, along with a slew of others. Seriously, you did not know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only people running for president are the nominees of the party, an incumbent, or a third party candidate.  Trump is not running against Biden or anybody else at this point.  Therefore Biden is not his political opponent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, man you really are dumb if you believe anyone believes your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing to disbelieve.  Trump's opponent will be known after the commies vote in their primary.  Until that time, Trump has no political opponent in the presidential race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really expect anyone to believe that shit.  Why the fuck  is your orange buddy trashing Biden on the campaign trail?
Click to expand...


Uhhhh, because Biden trashed him first???


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Ame®icano said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no difference between a Socialist and a Democrat Socialist.  They threw the name Democrat in there to edge into the party, which will be totally Socialist within the next two decades.
> 
> And since you don't read posts before you reply, I'll state it again: the only stance of Trump that the that the white supremacists like is his southern border policy, because it keeps Hispanics out of the country.  They don't care what his reasons are.  It benefits them as far as they're concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Lenin was Social-Democrat. There is no difference in between Russian Marxist philosophy from today's so called Social Democrats.
> 
> *Lenin: The Tasks of the Russian Social-Democrats*
> 
> *Lenin’s Conception of Socialism*
> 
> View attachment 291321
> 
> Forward anyone?
Click to expand...


It's how they will ease it in.  

It went from Democrat to progressive. 
From progressive to liberalism. 
From liberalism to Democrat socialism. \

Down the road. 

Democrat socialism to socialism. 
From socialism to socialist communism. 
From socialist communism to plain communism.


----------



## Richledford




----------



## RealDave

2aguy said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> _In a Friday interview on "Fox & Friends," President Donald Trump admitted to holding up military aid to pressure Ukraine's government to investigate a baseless conspiracy theory that Ukraine interfered in the 2016 US election.
> 
> In other words, he acknowledged doing the very thing he could be impeached for and has repeatedly denied._
> 
> Here's the interview. Portions relevant to this article start around the 5:50 mark.
> 
> 
> 
> He had every right to hold up aid if the reason was to investigate or find out if Ukraine interfered in the 2016 elections, and if the Bidens were involved in that corruption over time as well. Not doing these things if have suspicion's of, would constitute a dereliction of duty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already know this Ukraine election meddling has been debunked.
> 
> But Putin thanks you for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Debunked? LOL
> 
> Ukraine placed bet on Hillary, and worked against Trump.
> 
> Here is Financial Times article from *2016*. They proclaimed that Trump is "pro-Russian" without anything to support it and supported Hillary who was "pro-Ukrainian", because Barry send them blankets and MREs.
> 
> *Ukraine’s leaders campaign against ‘pro-Putin’ Trump*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Leshchenko and Ukraine’s anti-corruption bureau published a secret ledger this month that authorities claim show millions of dollars of off-the-book cash payments to Paul Manafort, Mr Trump’s campaign director, while he was advising Mr Yanukovich’s Regions party from 2005.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No support for their claim that Trump was pro-Russia?
> 
> Okay, Never mind his statement that he would consider recognizing Crimea as Russian territory and lifting the sanctions against Russia if he were elected.
> 
> 
> It's all moot now anyway. Trump is clearly all the way up inside Putin's Russian ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Other than releasing the American energy industry....which hurts putin
> 
> Telling NATO to pay for their militaries...which hurts putin.
> 
> Telling Germany to stop building a pipeline to Russia...which hurts putin.
> 
> Supplying the Ukraine with actual military weapons to fight russia...which hurts putin.
> 
> Killing russian soldiers in Syria...which hurts putin.
> 
> There are others, but those are off the top of my head.
Click to expand...

Believed Putin over US Intel agencies
Pulled out of Syria giving it to Putin
Wants Putin back in the G7
Offered Putin a free penthouse in Trump Tower Moscow.
Left the Russian election interference wide open for 2020
Ended a nuclear agreement to give Putin a green light to build new nukes
Ending a mutual fly over agreement to verify nuke agreements so Putin can make more nukes


----------



## 2aguy

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no difference between a Socialist and a Democrat Socialist.  They threw the name Democrat in there to edge into the party, which will be totally Socialist within the next two decades.
> 
> And since you don't read posts before you reply, I'll state it again: the only stance of Trump that the that the white supremacists like is his southern border policy, because it keeps Hispanics out of the country.  They don't care what his reasons are.  It benefits them as far as they're concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Lenin was Social-Democrat. There is no difference in between Russian Marxist philosophy from today's so called Social Democrats.
> 
> *Lenin: The Tasks of the Russian Social-Democrats*
> 
> *Lenin’s Conception of Socialism*
> 
> View attachment 291321
> 
> Forward anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's how they will ease it in.
> 
> It went from Democrat to progressive.
> From progressive to liberalism.
> From liberalism to Democrat socialism. \
> 
> Down the road.
> 
> Democrat socialism to socialism.
> From socialism to socialist communism.
> From socialist communism to plain communism.
Click to expand...



And from plain communism to mass graves...it always ends there....


----------



## 2aguy

RealDave said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had every right to hold up aid if the reason was to investigate or find out if Ukraine interfered in the 2016 elections, and if the Bidens were involved in that corruption over time as well. Not doing these things if have suspicion's of, would constitute a dereliction of duty.
> 
> 
> 
> We already know this Ukraine election meddling has been debunked.
> 
> But Putin thanks you for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Debunked? LOL
> 
> Ukraine placed bet on Hillary, and worked against Trump.
> 
> Here is Financial Times article from *2016*. They proclaimed that Trump is "pro-Russian" without anything to support it and supported Hillary who was "pro-Ukrainian", because Barry send them blankets and MREs.
> 
> *Ukraine’s leaders campaign against ‘pro-Putin’ Trump*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Leshchenko and Ukraine’s anti-corruption bureau published a secret ledger this month that authorities claim show millions of dollars of off-the-book cash payments to Paul Manafort, Mr Trump’s campaign director, while he was advising Mr Yanukovich’s Regions party from 2005.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No support for their claim that Trump was pro-Russia?
> 
> Okay, Never mind his statement that he would consider recognizing Crimea as Russian territory and lifting the sanctions against Russia if he were elected.
> 
> 
> It's all moot now anyway. Trump is clearly all the way up inside Putin's Russian ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Other than releasing the American energy industry....which hurts putin
> 
> Telling NATO to pay for their militaries...which hurts putin.
> 
> Telling Germany to stop building a pipeline to Russia...which hurts putin.
> 
> Supplying the Ukraine with actual military weapons to fight russia...which hurts putin.
> 
> Killing russian soldiers in Syria...which hurts putin.
> 
> There are others, but those are off the top of my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Believed Putin over US Intel agencies
> Pulled out of Syria giving it to Putin
> Wants Putin back in the G7
> Offered Putin a free penthouse in Trump Tower Moscow.
> Left the Russian election interference wide open for 2020
> Ended a nuclear agreement to give Putin a green light to build new nukes
> Ending a mutual fly over agreement to verify nuke agreements so Putin can make more nukes
Click to expand...



Are you really this dumb?

The same U.S. intelligence agencies that tried to frame him with false documents and FISA warrants?

He still has American troops in Syria, and ran on getting our troops out of middle east quagmires...you dope.

Putin used to be in the G7 and his being there isn't a big deal.

In Russia, as corrupt at it is, you have to pay off their officials, you dope.

Russian election interference...you mean when they paid hilary, the one who was supposed to win, 140 million dollars and then she destroyed her email server?   And the election interference?   About 130,000 dollars in ad buys attacking both candidates, in a close to a billion dollar each election cycle?  Really, are you this dumb?

The nuclear agreement he left was due to the fact, the fact, that Russia was ignoring it, and we were the only ones following it...you dope.

Mutual flyover agreement?  Are you really this dumb?

I gave you specific, detrimental things Trump has actually done to Russia......you gave that list......you need to try harder....


----------



## Daryl Hunt

eagle1462010 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden's Son has done what you claim he has and Biden did what you claim he did, it was the job (and still is) of the Justice Department to investigate and bring charges to the both of them.  It's not up to the President to try and blackmail another world leader to do his bidding for him.  The problem here is, it WAS looked into by the Justice Department and no crime was found.
> 
> But if Barr will restart the investigation on the Bidens, he has my blessings.  But, at the same time, he needs to to after the Rumpster Criminals that refuse the Congressional Subpoenas and have the US Marshals arrest and escort their sorry buts to the Congressional floor.
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks for the Dems that they cannot override the Executive Powers..............Equal Branches of the Gov't.............They DO NOT HAVE THAT AUTHORITY..............
> 
> If they say THEY DO...........then they must go to the Judicial Branch and Challenge it............You can cry .......scream...........and demand all you want...............it doesn't change a thing...........
> 
> In regards to election tampering and corruption in Ukraine.........Trump has every right to ask for cooperation with our DOJ for ongoing investigations.............It's NOT A CRIME to do so...............In regards to his lawyer..........it's his JOB to defend Trump......and finding information to defend him from this Endless attack by the Dems is a part of that Job......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One huge problem.  Barr blindly supports anything Rump does and says.  Barr isn't representing the United States of America.  He's Rumps personal lawyer.  So with that in mind, exactly who in the Judicial Branch should Congress take their grievance to?  The Top Cop is corrupt as hell.  Rump has seized control over about 3/5ths of the government.  It should be 1/3rd but he's bot a lock on more like 2/3rds with his criminal Moscow Mitch at his Back.  This looks very similar to Italy in 1933 that propelled Mussolini into absolute power.  Obviously, Rump read the playbook leading up to the power grab in Italy by 1933.  If I thought you had the capability to actually read history I would suggest some good reading for you.  But you only listen to Rush and Hannity and the Extreme Right wing part of Fox along with some conspiracy sites.
> 
> One huge problem, the DOJ did not have an open case looking into the Bidens.  If they had, it would have been unwise but not illegal.  And even Barr wouldn't touch that hot potato.  But would it have been found to be illegal?  Probably not.  Just damaging but not any worse than Rump on any given Tuesday.  But Rump doing it back channel trying to blackmail another head of state to announce they are starting an investigation into the Bidens when Biden was beating him in the polls by refusing funds that were already authorized to go to Ukraine and dangling a face to face meeting to help Ukraine with it's face problem with Russia is downright criminal.  And don't give me that crap that he didn't do any of it.  Everyone from the dog catcher to the lead Diplomat was aware of it after certain date.  But even a Professional Diplomat can only take so much corruption before they say enough.  And that is pretty well what has happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Long winded Lie bro.....
> 
> Biden didn't go to Ukraine to save it from Russia...........Apple Pie...........and the American way.........He did it to take advantage of the Chaos.......He takes his son on Air Force 2 to the Ukraine while thousands are dying from the Ruskies..........And a week later his son is WOW on the Board of the Largest Gas Producer in the Ukraine.............
> 
> If your concern is for the Ukraine with Russia on their door step back then.........Then Biden should have been there to meet with Ukraine military officials to discuss WHAT THEY NEED to PROTECT THEMSELVES...........
> 
> Like Lethal aid.............the ability to kill Russian armor.......aka tanks...........Did Joe and Obama do that........they gave a bunch of NON MILITARY AID.............but didn't give Ukraine weapons to stop the Russians on the battlefield...........
> 
> Biden CASHED in on his position during a time of Crisis and Chaos..............for his son.......Ray Charles can see that.
> 
> Trump on the other hand gave Ukraine Lethal weapons to help them KILL RUSSIANS if need be.........Why didn't that happen when Obama was in power..........hmmmm..........As thousands of Ukrainians were dying......
> 
> The DOJ has been looking at 2016 election meddling for years now, but have ignored the DNC's role in this and the courts of Ukraine in this.............Because it has been a Partisan Investigation that ignores the other sides dealings from the Deep State............who are attempting a COUP on Trump.
> 
> I'll use what the Dems have been using for years..............IF BIDEN is innocent...........then he should want this investigated to CLEAR HIS NAME.............If he did no crime .............Then he should WELCOME BEING INVESTIGATED.............
> 
> The Biden's will not be taken down..............Graham calling for an investigation will in the end do NOTHING.........It's a Show.............Biden and Graham are friends......and behind closed doors laugh about it and rehearse the next SHOW to cover their butts from all the corruption they have done as career politicains.
> 
> Career politicians from both parties...........keep the people at each other so they don't come after them for their corruption..............It's a designed strategy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used proven facts.   You just make it up as you go to support your lies.  Again, if Barr want's to open up an investigation into the Bidens and Ukraine, he has my blessing.  As stupid as that would be at least it would be legal  but even Barr isn't that stupid.
> 
> Fact, boy, Facts.  They do get in the way of a good conspiracy don't they.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common Sense escapes you.............you really think the Dems can sell it as a Conspiracy.....the people aren't as stupid as they think they are...............They know Biden used Pay to Play and hooked up his boy there................and Biden is such an idiot............He Bragged about his actions in Ukraine..........
> 
> Biden is mouthpiece that the Dems wish knew when to shut up.............LOL
> 
> Barr isn't gonna take down the Big Boys.........Pawns will fall.........because the Establishment is too entrenched..........That is just Reality.
Click to expand...


The reality is, how is the weather in Moscow these days, comrade.  The word is out.  This is just another batch of crap coming from the GRU that you are just repeating.  I wonder how many Russian Operatives are in USMB.  But it's a pretty sure thing you are one of them.


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no difference between a Socialist and a Democrat Socialist.  They threw the name Democrat in there to edge into the party, which will be totally Socialist within the next two decades.
> 
> And since you don't read posts before you reply, I'll state it again: the only stance of Trump that the that the white supremacists like is his southern border policy, because it keeps Hispanics out of the country.  They don't care what his reasons are.  It benefits them as far as they're concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Lenin was Social-Democrat. There is no difference in between Russian Marxist philosophy from today's so called Social Democrats.
> 
> *Lenin: The Tasks of the Russian Social-Democrats*
> 
> *Lenin’s Conception of Socialism*
> 
> View attachment 291321
> 
> Forward anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's how they will ease it in.
> 
> It went from Democrat to progressive.
> From progressive to liberalism.
> From liberalism to Democrat socialism. \
> 
> Down the road.
> 
> Democrat socialism to socialism.
> From socialism to socialist communism.
> From socialist communism to plain communism.
Click to expand...


From Republicans who stood for fiscal responsibility
To Republicans  who run up the debt
To Republicans who take us to recessions
To Republicans who trash military veterans
To Republicans that cheat to win elections
To Republicans who legislate religion
To Republicans that stand for lying.
To Republicans that  became the party of stupid, the party of anti-science. the  party of hate.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

beagle9 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden's Son has done what you claim he has and Biden did what you claim he did, it was the job (and still is) of the Justice Department to investigate and bring charges to the both of them.  It's not up to the President to try and blackmail another world leader to do his bidding for him.  The problem here is, it WAS looked into by the Justice Department and no crime was found.
> 
> But if Barr will restart the investigation on the Bidens, he has my blessings.  But, at the same time, he needs to to after the Rumpster Criminals that refuse the Congressional Subpoenas and have the US Marshals arrest and escort their sorry buts to the Congressional floor.
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks for the Dems that they cannot override the Executive Powers..............Equal Branches of the Gov't.............They DO NOT HAVE THAT AUTHORITY..............
> 
> If they say THEY DO...........then they must go to the Judicial Branch and Challenge it............You can cry .......scream...........and demand all you want...............it doesn't change a thing...........
> 
> In regards to election tampering and corruption in Ukraine.........Trump has every right to ask for cooperation with our DOJ for ongoing investigations.............It's NOT A CRIME to do so...............In regards to his lawyer..........it's his JOB to defend Trump......and finding information to defend him from this Endless attack by the Dems is a part of that Job......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One huge problem.  Barr blindly supports anything Rump does and says.  Barr isn't representing the United States of America.  He's Rumps personal lawyer.  So with that in mind, exactly who in the Judicial Branch should Congress take their grievance to?  The Top Cop is corrupt as hell.  Rump has seized control over about 3/5ths of the government.  It should be 1/3rd but he's bot a lock on more like 2/3rds with his criminal Moscow Mitch at his Back.  This looks very similar to Italy in 1933 that propelled Mussolini into absolute power.  Obviously, Rump read the playbook leading up to the power grab in Italy by 1933.  If I thought you had the capability to actually read history I would suggest some good reading for you.  But you only listen to Rush and Hannity and the Extreme Right wing part of Fox along with some conspiracy sites.
> 
> One huge problem, the DOJ did not have an open case looking into the Bidens.  If they had, it would have been unwise but not illegal.  And even Barr wouldn't touch that hot potato.  But would it have been found to be illegal?  Probably not.  Just damaging but not any worse than Rump on any given Tuesday.  But Rump doing it back channel trying to blackmail another head of state to announce they are starting an investigation into the Bidens when Biden was beating him in the polls by refusing funds that were already authorized to go to Ukraine and dangling a face to face meeting to help Ukraine with it's face problem with Russia is downright criminal.  And don't give me that crap that he didn't do any of it.  Everyone from the dog catcher to the lead Diplomat was aware of it after certain date.  But even a Professional Diplomat can only take so much corruption before they say enough.  And that is pretty well what has happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Long winded Lie bro.....
> 
> Biden didn't go to Ukraine to save it from Russia...........Apple Pie...........and the American way.........He did it to take advantage of the Chaos.......He takes his son on Air Force 2 to the Ukraine while thousands are dying from the Ruskies..........And a week later his son is WOW on the Board of the Largest Gas Producer in the Ukraine.............
> 
> If your concern is for the Ukraine with Russia on their door step back then.........Then Biden should have been there to meet with Ukraine military officials to discuss WHAT THEY NEED to PROTECT THEMSELVES...........
> 
> Like Lethal aid.............the ability to kill Russian armor.......aka tanks...........Did Joe and Obama do that........they gave a bunch of NON MILITARY AID.............but didn't give Ukraine weapons to stop the Russians on the battlefield...........
> 
> Biden CASHED in on his position during a time of Crisis and Chaos..............for his son.......Ray Charles can see that.
> 
> Trump on the other hand gave Ukraine Lethal weapons to help them KILL RUSSIANS if need be.........Why didn't that happen when Obama was in power..........hmmmm..........As thousands of Ukrainians were dying......
> 
> The DOJ has been looking at 2016 election meddling for years now, but have ignored the DNC's role in this and the courts of Ukraine in this.............Because it has been a Partisan Investigation that ignores the other sides dealings from the Deep State............who are attempting a COUP on Trump.
> 
> I'll use what the Dems have been using for years..............IF BIDEN is innocent...........then he should want this investigated to CLEAR HIS NAME.............If he did no crime .............Then he should WELCOME BEING INVESTIGATED.............
> 
> The Biden's will not be taken down..............Graham calling for an investigation will in the end do NOTHING.........It's a Show.............Biden and Graham are friends......and behind closed doors laugh about it and rehearse the next SHOW to cover their butts from all the corruption they have done as career politicains.
> 
> Career politicians from both parties...........keep the people at each other so they don't come after them for their corruption..............It's a designed strategy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used proven facts.   You just make it up as you go to support your lies.  Again, if Barr want's to open up an investigation into the Bidens and Ukraine, he has my blessing.  As stupid as that would be at least it would be legal  but even Barr isn't that stupid.
> 
> Fact, boy, Facts.  They do get in the way of a good conspiracy don't they.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The conspiracy is the reasons used for impeachment.
Click to expand...


You do have a point.  When Rump uses Conspiracy to try and justify blackmailing another Nations Head of State then we need to put a check on that.  And we also need to recognize that USMB has more than it's fair share of Russian Operatives.  Now I am not saying you are one but if you are, care to give us a weather update in Moscow these days?


----------



## Rye Catcher

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are both running for president, along with a slew of others. Seriously, you did not know this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only people running for president are the nominees of the party, an incumbent, or a third party candidate.  Trump is not running against Biden or anybody else at this point.  Therefore Biden is not his political opponent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, man you really are dumb if you believe anyone believes your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing to disbelieve.  Trump's opponent will be known after the commies vote in their primary.  Until that time, Trump has no political opponent in the presidential race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really expect anyone to believe that shit.  Why the fuck  is your orange buddy trashing Biden on the campaign trail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhhhh, because Biden trashed him first???
Click to expand...


Who told you this?  Even if VP Biden "trashed him first", Biden would not have been the first. Trump has created all alone to get criticized.

Postscript:  Did Putin tell you Biden trashed The Donald first?


----------



## 2aguy

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no difference between a Socialist and a Democrat Socialist.  They threw the name Democrat in there to edge into the party, which will be totally Socialist within the next two decades.
> 
> And since you don't read posts before you reply, I'll state it again: the only stance of Trump that the that the white supremacists like is his southern border policy, because it keeps Hispanics out of the country.  They don't care what his reasons are.  It benefits them as far as they're concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Lenin was Social-Democrat. There is no difference in between Russian Marxist philosophy from today's so called Social Democrats.
> 
> *Lenin: The Tasks of the Russian Social-Democrats*
> 
> *Lenin’s Conception of Socialism*
> 
> View attachment 291321
> 
> Forward anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's how they will ease it in.
> 
> It went from Democrat to progressive.
> From progressive to liberalism.
> From liberalism to Democrat socialism. \
> 
> Down the road.
> 
> Democrat socialism to socialism.
> From socialism to socialist communism.
> From socialist communism to plain communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From Republicans who stood for fiscal responsibility
> To Republicans  who run up the debt
> To Republicans who take us to recessions
> To Republicans who trash military veterans
> To Republicans that cheat to win elections
> To Republicans who legislate religion
> To Republicans that stand for lying.
> To Republicans that  became the party of stupid, the party of anti-science. the  party of hate.
Click to expand...



We still stand for fiscal responsiblity...but between that and losing our freedom to hilary....we took Trump.

Running up the debt...again...Trump or hilary, freedom or the debt...easy choice until we can actually get a decent candidate.

Recessions?   You mean Trump's booming economy...you moron.

Trash military veterans?   McCain?  Who attacked Trump first, and the Gold Star family, who attacked Trump first...to Vindeman...who lied and leaked to the CIA operative....while Trump is defending our Troops?

The only election cheats are the democrats who, after failing to steal the election, initiated a coup...

Legislate religion?  From the party that says boys aren't boys and girls aren't girls....and let boys compete in girls sports and use girl's bathrooms....?  And who belong to the man made global warming cult?


----------



## The Purge

"Who Is Eric Ciaramella?"


The so-called “whistleblower” Eric Ciaramella is a Democrat who had a “professional” tie to a 2020 Democrat.
Ciaramella coordinated and took guidance from Adam Schiff’s staff and Schiff lied about it.
Schiff’s staff recommended attorneys for the so called “whistleblower.”
Ciaramella was kicked out of the White House for leaking negative stories about Donald Trump in 2017.
Trump-hater Ciaramella was behind the fake story that Putin told Trump to fire Comey — a COMPLETE FAKE NEWS STORY from 2017!
Ciaramella’s attorneys worked for James Clapper, Hillary Clinton, Chuck Schumer, and donated to Joe Biden.
An attorney for Ciaramella is a member of the #Resistance.
Ciaramella worked with Joe Biden in the executive branch when he was Vice President.
Ciaramella had no problem with the Joe Biden and Hunter Biden’s million dollar pay-for-play scandal with Ukraine.
Ciaramella traveled with Joe Biden to the Ukraine.
Ciaramella worked with DNC operative Alexandra Chalupa in the creation of the Trump-Russia collusion hoax.
A former associate of James Clapper, Charles McCullough, assisted Ciaramella with his complaint against Trump.
And Adam Schiff’s aides, Abigail Grace and Sean Misko worked with Ciaramella in the White House.
Eric Ciaramella was a guest of Joe Biden to a luncheon with the Italian Prime Minister in 2016.
And as The Gateway Pundit reported earlier today Eric Ciaramella hosted the White House meeting in January 2016 when Ukrainian officials were told to get rid of the prosecutor investigating Hunter Biden and Burisma.

This is why Adam Schiff does not want Eric Ciaramella’s name mentioned during the public impeachment testimony.


----------



## RealDave

2aguy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> We already know this Ukraine election meddling has been debunked.
> 
> But Putin thanks you for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debunked? LOL
> 
> Ukraine placed bet on Hillary, and worked against Trump.
> 
> Here is Financial Times article from *2016*. They proclaimed that Trump is "pro-Russian" without anything to support it and supported Hillary who was "pro-Ukrainian", because Barry send them blankets and MREs.
> 
> *Ukraine’s leaders campaign against ‘pro-Putin’ Trump*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Leshchenko and Ukraine’s anti-corruption bureau published a secret ledger this month that authorities claim show millions of dollars of off-the-book cash payments to Paul Manafort, Mr Trump’s campaign director, while he was advising Mr Yanukovich’s Regions party from 2005.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No support for their claim that Trump was pro-Russia?
> 
> Okay, Never mind his statement that he would consider recognizing Crimea as Russian territory and lifting the sanctions against Russia if he were elected.
> 
> 
> It's all moot now anyway. Trump is clearly all the way up inside Putin's Russian ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Other than releasing the American energy industry....which hurts putin
> 
> Telling NATO to pay for their militaries...which hurts putin.
> 
> Telling Germany to stop building a pipeline to Russia...which hurts putin.
> 
> Supplying the Ukraine with actual military weapons to fight russia...which hurts putin.
> 
> Killing russian soldiers in Syria...which hurts putin.
> 
> There are others, but those are off the top of my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Believed Putin over US Intel agencies
> Pulled out of Syria giving it to Putin
> Wants Putin back in the G7
> Offered Putin a free penthouse in Trump Tower Moscow.
> Left the Russian election interference wide open for 2020
> Ended a nuclear agreement to give Putin a green light to build new nukes
> Ending a mutual fly over agreement to verify nuke agreements so Putin can make more nukes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really this dumb?
> 
> The same U.S. intelligence agencies that tried to frame him with false documents and FISA warrants?
> 
> He still has American troops in Syria, and ran on getting our troops out of middle east quagmires...you dope.
> 
> Putin used to be in the G7 and his being there isn't a big deal.
> 
> In Russia, as corrupt at it is, you have to pay off their officials, you dope.
> 
> Russian election interference...you mean when they paid hilary, the one who was supposed to win, 140 million dollars and then she destroyed her email server?   And the election interference?   About 130,000 dollars in ad buys attacking both candidates, in a close to a billion dollar each election cycle?  Really, are you this dumb?
> 
> The nuclear agreement he left was due to the fact, the fact, that Russia was ignoring it, and we were the only ones following it...you dope.
> 
> Mutual flyover agreement?  Are you really this dumb?
> 
> I gave you specific, detrimental things Trump has actually done to Russia......you gave that list......you need to try harder....
Click to expand...


How about you prove these documents were false?   So the intel agencies have wire taps on Russian operatives.  One of Trump's advisors is picked up on one of these wiretaps.  We know the Russians were interfering.   So, you, being as brilliant as you are, think that the intel agencies should just ignore it?   Yet here you are having a fit that the Trump guy was tapped instead of wondering why he was contacting the Russians.  Odd isn't it.,

Why did so many in the Trump campaign have contact with the Russians & lied about it  You have a reason for this?

And I see you call our intel agencies liars just like your fat assed orange buddy.  Trump  has you fucking morons trashing the CIA & FBI & our veterans.  How duped are you people?

And you know nothing overf the fly over agreements.  

First, the lying fuck said he pulled troops out & he just moved them.  Then he said he was withdrawing our troops, then he said he was sending them back it to guard Syrian oil.    The stupid fuck has no clue.   He got Kurds killed as a favor to Turkey & Russia.

140 million?  To Hillary?  Really?

Did Putin withdraw from the Ukraine?  That is why he is not in the G7.

So instead of Putin supposedly breaking this agreement, Trump said "Fuck it Vlad, make all you want".  What did we gain?  What did Trump gain?


----------



## RealDave

The Purge said:


> "Who Is Eric Ciaramella?"
> 
> 
> The so-called “whistleblower” Eric Ciaramella is a Democrat who had a “professional” tie to a 2020 Democrat.
> Ciaramella coordinated and took guidance from Adam Schiff’s staff and Schiff lied about it.
> Schiff’s staff recommended attorneys for the so called “whistleblower.”
> Ciaramella was kicked out of the White House for leaking negative stories about Donald Trump in 2017.
> Trump-hater Ciaramella was behind the fake story that Putin told Trump to fire Comey — a COMPLETE FAKE NEWS STORY from 2017!
> Ciaramella’s attorneys worked for James Clapper, Hillary Clinton, Chuck Schumer, and donated to Joe Biden.
> An attorney for Ciaramella is a member of the #Resistance.
> Ciaramella worked with Joe Biden in the executive branch when he was Vice President.
> Ciaramella had no problem with the Joe Biden and Hunter Biden’s million dollar pay-for-play scandal with Ukraine.
> Ciaramella traveled with Joe Biden to the Ukraine.
> Ciaramella worked with DNC operative Alexandra Chalupa in the creation of the Trump-Russia collusion hoax.
> A former associate of James Clapper, Charles McCullough, assisted Ciaramella with his complaint against Trump.
> And Adam Schiff’s aides, Abigail Grace and Sean Misko worked with Ciaramella in the White House.
> Eric Ciaramella was a guest of Joe Biden to a luncheon with the Italian Prime Minister in 2016.
> And as The Gateway Pundit reported earlier today Eric Ciaramella hosted the White House meeting in January 2016 when Ukrainian officials were told to get rid of the prosecutor investigating Hunter Biden and Burisma.
> 
> This is why Adam Schiff does not want Eric Ciaramella’s name mentioned during the public impeachment testimony.


 You just like to make up shit.

The Gateway Pundit?  Why not throw in some Rish Linmbaugh  or Glenn Beck.


----------



## 2aguy

RealDave said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Debunked? LOL
> 
> Ukraine placed bet on Hillary, and worked against Trump.
> 
> Here is Financial Times article from *2016*. They proclaimed that Trump is "pro-Russian" without anything to support it and supported Hillary who was "pro-Ukrainian", because Barry send them blankets and MREs.
> 
> *Ukraine’s leaders campaign against ‘pro-Putin’ Trump*
> 
> 
> 
> No support for their claim that Trump was pro-Russia?
> 
> Okay, Never mind his statement that he would consider recognizing Crimea as Russian territory and lifting the sanctions against Russia if he were elected.
> 
> 
> It's all moot now anyway. Trump is clearly all the way up inside Putin's Russian ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Other than releasing the American energy industry....which hurts putin
> 
> Telling NATO to pay for their militaries...which hurts putin.
> 
> Telling Germany to stop building a pipeline to Russia...which hurts putin.
> 
> Supplying the Ukraine with actual military weapons to fight russia...which hurts putin.
> 
> Killing russian soldiers in Syria...which hurts putin.
> 
> There are others, but those are off the top of my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Believed Putin over US Intel agencies
> Pulled out of Syria giving it to Putin
> Wants Putin back in the G7
> Offered Putin a free penthouse in Trump Tower Moscow.
> Left the Russian election interference wide open for 2020
> Ended a nuclear agreement to give Putin a green light to build new nukes
> Ending a mutual fly over agreement to verify nuke agreements so Putin can make more nukes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really this dumb?
> 
> The same U.S. intelligence agencies that tried to frame him with false documents and FISA warrants?
> 
> He still has American troops in Syria, and ran on getting our troops out of middle east quagmires...you dope.
> 
> Putin used to be in the G7 and his being there isn't a big deal.
> 
> In Russia, as corrupt at it is, you have to pay off their officials, you dope.
> 
> Russian election interference...you mean when they paid hilary, the one who was supposed to win, 140 million dollars and then she destroyed her email server?   And the election interference?   About 130,000 dollars in ad buys attacking both candidates, in a close to a billion dollar each election cycle?  Really, are you this dumb?
> 
> The nuclear agreement he left was due to the fact, the fact, that Russia was ignoring it, and we were the only ones following it...you dope.
> 
> Mutual flyover agreement?  Are you really this dumb?
> 
> I gave you specific, detrimental things Trump has actually done to Russia......you gave that list......you need to try harder....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about you prove these documents were false?   So the intel agencies have wire taps on Russian operatives.  One of Trump's advisors is picked up on one of these wiretaps.  We know the Russians were interfering.   So, you, being as brilliant as you are, think that the intel agencies should just ignore it?   Yet here you are having a fit that the Trump guy was tapped instead of wondering why he was contacting the Russians.  Odd isn't it.,
> 
> Why did so many in the Trump campaign have contact with the Russians & lied about it  You have a reason for this?
> 
> And I see you call our intel agencies liars just like your fat assed orange buddy.  Trump  has you fucking morons trashing the CIA & FBI & our veterans.  How duped are you people?
> 
> And you know nothing overf the fly over agreements.
> 
> First, the lying fuck said he pulled troops out & he just moved them.  Then he said he was withdrawing our troops, then he said he was sending them back it to guard Syrian oil.    The stupid fuck has no clue.   He got Kurds killed as a favor to Turkey & Russia.
> 
> 140 million?  To Hillary?  Really?
> 
> Did Putin withdraw from the Ukraine?  That is why he is not in the G7.
> 
> So instead of Putin supposedly breaking this agreement, Trump said "Fuck it Vlad, make all you want".  What did we gain?  What did Trump gain?
Click to expand...



Moron....they got the wire taps through the fake Steele dossier, you moron........they used it to get FISA warrants.


----------



## RealDave

OKTexas said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Provide the link where Joe Biden said he was having the prosecutor fired to protect his son Hunter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know he did, of course that's irrelevant to the fact that he bribed a foreign country to effect their internal affairs. His son benefiting is tangential to that fact, quid pro joe doesn't have to benefit directly.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just as we know the orange babyman abused the power of his office to extort a foreign leader for personal gain. Just as we know he blockaded Qatar for his family's personal gain. Just as we know he abused his office to get Ivanka her Chinese trademarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What did Ukraine do for his personal gain? I've heard the Ukraine parliament, which was seated after the call, is asking for investigations in the US and Ukraine.
> 
> I've seen no proof of your other propaganda, so carry on commie.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bribe was our funds for his announcement of an investigation into Joe Biden.  They got caught before it could happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you translate that gibberish to english?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


If you can't get that, then it is no wonder you art that fucking stupid.


----------



## eagle1462010

Daryl Hunt said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks for the Dems that they cannot override the Executive Powers..............Equal Branches of the Gov't.............They DO NOT HAVE THAT AUTHORITY..............
> 
> If they say THEY DO...........then they must go to the Judicial Branch and Challenge it............You can cry .......scream...........and demand all you want...............it doesn't change a thing...........
> 
> In regards to election tampering and corruption in Ukraine.........Trump has every right to ask for cooperation with our DOJ for ongoing investigations.............It's NOT A CRIME to do so...............In regards to his lawyer..........it's his JOB to defend Trump......and finding information to defend him from this Endless attack by the Dems is a part of that Job......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One huge problem.  Barr blindly supports anything Rump does and says.  Barr isn't representing the United States of America.  He's Rumps personal lawyer.  So with that in mind, exactly who in the Judicial Branch should Congress take their grievance to?  The Top Cop is corrupt as hell.  Rump has seized control over about 3/5ths of the government.  It should be 1/3rd but he's bot a lock on more like 2/3rds with his criminal Moscow Mitch at his Back.  This looks very similar to Italy in 1933 that propelled Mussolini into absolute power.  Obviously, Rump read the playbook leading up to the power grab in Italy by 1933.  If I thought you had the capability to actually read history I would suggest some good reading for you.  But you only listen to Rush and Hannity and the Extreme Right wing part of Fox along with some conspiracy sites.
> 
> One huge problem, the DOJ did not have an open case looking into the Bidens.  If they had, it would have been unwise but not illegal.  And even Barr wouldn't touch that hot potato.  But would it have been found to be illegal?  Probably not.  Just damaging but not any worse than Rump on any given Tuesday.  But Rump doing it back channel trying to blackmail another head of state to announce they are starting an investigation into the Bidens when Biden was beating him in the polls by refusing funds that were already authorized to go to Ukraine and dangling a face to face meeting to help Ukraine with it's face problem with Russia is downright criminal.  And don't give me that crap that he didn't do any of it.  Everyone from the dog catcher to the lead Diplomat was aware of it after certain date.  But even a Professional Diplomat can only take so much corruption before they say enough.  And that is pretty well what has happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Long winded Lie bro.....
> 
> Biden didn't go to Ukraine to save it from Russia...........Apple Pie...........and the American way.........He did it to take advantage of the Chaos.......He takes his son on Air Force 2 to the Ukraine while thousands are dying from the Ruskies..........And a week later his son is WOW on the Board of the Largest Gas Producer in the Ukraine.............
> 
> If your concern is for the Ukraine with Russia on their door step back then.........Then Biden should have been there to meet with Ukraine military officials to discuss WHAT THEY NEED to PROTECT THEMSELVES...........
> 
> Like Lethal aid.............the ability to kill Russian armor.......aka tanks...........Did Joe and Obama do that........they gave a bunch of NON MILITARY AID.............but didn't give Ukraine weapons to stop the Russians on the battlefield...........
> 
> Biden CASHED in on his position during a time of Crisis and Chaos..............for his son.......Ray Charles can see that.
> 
> Trump on the other hand gave Ukraine Lethal weapons to help them KILL RUSSIANS if need be.........Why didn't that happen when Obama was in power..........hmmmm..........As thousands of Ukrainians were dying......
> 
> The DOJ has been looking at 2016 election meddling for years now, but have ignored the DNC's role in this and the courts of Ukraine in this.............Because it has been a Partisan Investigation that ignores the other sides dealings from the Deep State............who are attempting a COUP on Trump.
> 
> I'll use what the Dems have been using for years..............IF BIDEN is innocent...........then he should want this investigated to CLEAR HIS NAME.............If he did no crime .............Then he should WELCOME BEING INVESTIGATED.............
> 
> The Biden's will not be taken down..............Graham calling for an investigation will in the end do NOTHING.........It's a Show.............Biden and Graham are friends......and behind closed doors laugh about it and rehearse the next SHOW to cover their butts from all the corruption they have done as career politicains.
> 
> Career politicians from both parties...........keep the people at each other so they don't come after them for their corruption..............It's a designed strategy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used proven facts.   You just make it up as you go to support your lies.  Again, if Barr want's to open up an investigation into the Bidens and Ukraine, he has my blessing.  As stupid as that would be at least it would be legal  but even Barr isn't that stupid.
> 
> Fact, boy, Facts.  They do get in the way of a good conspiracy don't they.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common Sense escapes you.............you really think the Dems can sell it as a Conspiracy.....the people aren't as stupid as they think they are...............They know Biden used Pay to Play and hooked up his boy there................and Biden is such an idiot............He Bragged about his actions in Ukraine..........
> 
> Biden is mouthpiece that the Dems wish knew when to shut up.............LOL
> 
> Barr isn't gonna take down the Big Boys.........Pawns will fall.........because the Establishment is too entrenched..........That is just Reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reality is, how is the weather in Moscow these days, comrade.  The word is out.  This is just another batch of crap coming from the GRU that you are just repeating.  I wonder how many Russian Operatives are in USMB.  But it's a pretty sure thing you are one of them.
Click to expand...

Well your side has a habit of being wrong all the time............no surprise there.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Rye Catcher said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only people running for president are the nominees of the party, an incumbent, or a third party candidate.  Trump is not running against Biden or anybody else at this point.  Therefore Biden is not his political opponent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, man you really are dumb if you believe anyone believes your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing to disbelieve.  Trump's opponent will be known after the commies vote in their primary.  Until that time, Trump has no political opponent in the presidential race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really expect anyone to believe that shit.  Why the fuck  is your orange buddy trashing Biden on the campaign trail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhhhh, because Biden trashed him first???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you this?  Even if VP Biden "trashed him first", Biden would not have been the first. Trump has created all alone to get criticized.
> 
> Postscript:  Did Putin tell you Biden trashed The Donald first?
Click to expand...


WTF are you talking about?  Biden has been trashing him since he entered the race.  Of course Trump is going to trash him right back.  When you call somebody a racist with no backing to your claim, those are fighting words.  Biden deserves whatever he gets from Trump.


----------



## Zorro!

AND FOR THE _POST,_ THIS IS AN UNALLOYED EVIL: _Washington Post:_ ‘Impeachment will make the president hellbent on the destruction of the civil service.’

Not just the president.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

eagle1462010 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> One huge problem.  Barr blindly supports anything Rump does and says.  Barr isn't representing the United States of America.  He's Rumps personal lawyer.  So with that in mind, exactly who in the Judicial Branch should Congress take their grievance to?  The Top Cop is corrupt as hell.  Rump has seized control over about 3/5ths of the government.  It should be 1/3rd but he's bot a lock on more like 2/3rds with his criminal Moscow Mitch at his Back.  This looks very similar to Italy in 1933 that propelled Mussolini into absolute power.  Obviously, Rump read the playbook leading up to the power grab in Italy by 1933.  If I thought you had the capability to actually read history I would suggest some good reading for you.  But you only listen to Rush and Hannity and the Extreme Right wing part of Fox along with some conspiracy sites.
> 
> One huge problem, the DOJ did not have an open case looking into the Bidens.  If they had, it would have been unwise but not illegal.  And even Barr wouldn't touch that hot potato.  But would it have been found to be illegal?  Probably not.  Just damaging but not any worse than Rump on any given Tuesday.  But Rump doing it back channel trying to blackmail another head of state to announce they are starting an investigation into the Bidens when Biden was beating him in the polls by refusing funds that were already authorized to go to Ukraine and dangling a face to face meeting to help Ukraine with it's face problem with Russia is downright criminal.  And don't give me that crap that he didn't do any of it.  Everyone from the dog catcher to the lead Diplomat was aware of it after certain date.  But even a Professional Diplomat can only take so much corruption before they say enough.  And that is pretty well what has happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Long winded Lie bro.....
> 
> Biden didn't go to Ukraine to save it from Russia...........Apple Pie...........and the American way.........He did it to take advantage of the Chaos.......He takes his son on Air Force 2 to the Ukraine while thousands are dying from the Ruskies..........And a week later his son is WOW on the Board of the Largest Gas Producer in the Ukraine.............
> 
> If your concern is for the Ukraine with Russia on their door step back then.........Then Biden should have been there to meet with Ukraine military officials to discuss WHAT THEY NEED to PROTECT THEMSELVES...........
> 
> Like Lethal aid.............the ability to kill Russian armor.......aka tanks...........Did Joe and Obama do that........they gave a bunch of NON MILITARY AID.............but didn't give Ukraine weapons to stop the Russians on the battlefield...........
> 
> Biden CASHED in on his position during a time of Crisis and Chaos..............for his son.......Ray Charles can see that.
> 
> Trump on the other hand gave Ukraine Lethal weapons to help them KILL RUSSIANS if need be.........Why didn't that happen when Obama was in power..........hmmmm..........As thousands of Ukrainians were dying......
> 
> The DOJ has been looking at 2016 election meddling for years now, but have ignored the DNC's role in this and the courts of Ukraine in this.............Because it has been a Partisan Investigation that ignores the other sides dealings from the Deep State............who are attempting a COUP on Trump.
> 
> I'll use what the Dems have been using for years..............IF BIDEN is innocent...........then he should want this investigated to CLEAR HIS NAME.............If he did no crime .............Then he should WELCOME BEING INVESTIGATED.............
> 
> The Biden's will not be taken down..............Graham calling for an investigation will in the end do NOTHING.........It's a Show.............Biden and Graham are friends......and behind closed doors laugh about it and rehearse the next SHOW to cover their butts from all the corruption they have done as career politicains.
> 
> Career politicians from both parties...........keep the people at each other so they don't come after them for their corruption..............It's a designed strategy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used proven facts.   You just make it up as you go to support your lies.  Again, if Barr want's to open up an investigation into the Bidens and Ukraine, he has my blessing.  As stupid as that would be at least it would be legal  but even Barr isn't that stupid.
> 
> Fact, boy, Facts.  They do get in the way of a good conspiracy don't they.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common Sense escapes you.............you really think the Dems can sell it as a Conspiracy.....the people aren't as stupid as they think they are...............They know Biden used Pay to Play and hooked up his boy there................and Biden is such an idiot............He Bragged about his actions in Ukraine..........
> 
> Biden is mouthpiece that the Dems wish knew when to shut up.............LOL
> 
> Barr isn't gonna take down the Big Boys.........Pawns will fall.........because the Establishment is too entrenched..........That is just Reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reality is, how is the weather in Moscow these days, comrade.  The word is out.  This is just another batch of crap coming from the GRU that you are just repeating.  I wonder how many Russian Operatives are in USMB.  But it's a pretty sure thing you are one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your side has a habit of being wrong all the time............no surprise there.
Click to expand...


I would answer you using your native language but USMB won't allow crylic symbols.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, man you really are dumb if you believe anyone believes your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to disbelieve.  Trump's opponent will be known after the commies vote in their primary.  Until that time, Trump has no political opponent in the presidential race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really expect anyone to believe that shit.  Why the fuck  is your orange buddy trashing Biden on the campaign trail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhhhh, because Biden trashed him first???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you this?  Even if VP Biden "trashed him first", Biden would not have been the first. Trump has created all alone to get criticized.
> 
> Postscript:  Did Putin tell you Biden trashed The Donald first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  Biden has been trashing him since he entered the race.  Of course Trump is going to trash him right back.  When you call somebody a racist with no backing to your claim, those are fighting words.  Biden deserves whatever he gets from Trump.
Click to expand...


Yes, I agree, Biden deserves what he gets without Rump using his position of President to manufacture and blackmail other Heads of States to do his bidding.


----------



## eagle1462010

Daryl Hunt said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long winded Lie bro.....
> 
> Biden didn't go to Ukraine to save it from Russia...........Apple Pie...........and the American way.........He did it to take advantage of the Chaos.......He takes his son on Air Force 2 to the Ukraine while thousands are dying from the Ruskies..........And a week later his son is WOW on the Board of the Largest Gas Producer in the Ukraine.............
> 
> If your concern is for the Ukraine with Russia on their door step back then.........Then Biden should have been there to meet with Ukraine military officials to discuss WHAT THEY NEED to PROTECT THEMSELVES...........
> 
> Like Lethal aid.............the ability to kill Russian armor.......aka tanks...........Did Joe and Obama do that........they gave a bunch of NON MILITARY AID.............but didn't give Ukraine weapons to stop the Russians on the battlefield...........
> 
> Biden CASHED in on his position during a time of Crisis and Chaos..............for his son.......Ray Charles can see that.
> 
> Trump on the other hand gave Ukraine Lethal weapons to help them KILL RUSSIANS if need be.........Why didn't that happen when Obama was in power..........hmmmm..........As thousands of Ukrainians were dying......
> 
> The DOJ has been looking at 2016 election meddling for years now, but have ignored the DNC's role in this and the courts of Ukraine in this.............Because it has been a Partisan Investigation that ignores the other sides dealings from the Deep State............who are attempting a COUP on Trump.
> 
> I'll use what the Dems have been using for years..............IF BIDEN is innocent...........then he should want this investigated to CLEAR HIS NAME.............If he did no crime .............Then he should WELCOME BEING INVESTIGATED.............
> 
> The Biden's will not be taken down..............Graham calling for an investigation will in the end do NOTHING.........It's a Show.............Biden and Graham are friends......and behind closed doors laugh about it and rehearse the next SHOW to cover their butts from all the corruption they have done as career politicains.
> 
> Career politicians from both parties...........keep the people at each other so they don't come after them for their corruption..............It's a designed strategy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used proven facts.   You just make it up as you go to support your lies.  Again, if Barr want's to open up an investigation into the Bidens and Ukraine, he has my blessing.  As stupid as that would be at least it would be legal  but even Barr isn't that stupid.
> 
> Fact, boy, Facts.  They do get in the way of a good conspiracy don't they.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common Sense escapes you.............you really think the Dems can sell it as a Conspiracy.....the people aren't as stupid as they think they are...............They know Biden used Pay to Play and hooked up his boy there................and Biden is such an idiot............He Bragged about his actions in Ukraine..........
> 
> Biden is mouthpiece that the Dems wish knew when to shut up.............LOL
> 
> Barr isn't gonna take down the Big Boys.........Pawns will fall.........because the Establishment is too entrenched..........That is just Reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reality is, how is the weather in Moscow these days, comrade.  The word is out.  This is just another batch of crap coming from the GRU that you are just repeating.  I wonder how many Russian Operatives are in USMB.  But it's a pretty sure thing you are one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your side has a habit of being wrong all the time............no surprise there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would answer you using your native language but USMB won't allow crylic symbols.
Click to expand...

Whatever floats your boat................Seems you are still stuck in Act one of this saga..............RUSSIA RUSSIA RUSSIA........

Seek professional help...........you need it.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

eagle1462010 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used proven facts.   You just make it up as you go to support your lies.  Again, if Barr want's to open up an investigation into the Bidens and Ukraine, he has my blessing.  As stupid as that would be at least it would be legal  but even Barr isn't that stupid.
> 
> Fact, boy, Facts.  They do get in the way of a good conspiracy don't they.
> 
> 
> 
> Common Sense escapes you.............you really think the Dems can sell it as a Conspiracy.....the people aren't as stupid as they think they are...............They know Biden used Pay to Play and hooked up his boy there................and Biden is such an idiot............He Bragged about his actions in Ukraine..........
> 
> Biden is mouthpiece that the Dems wish knew when to shut up.............LOL
> 
> Barr isn't gonna take down the Big Boys.........Pawns will fall.........because the Establishment is too entrenched..........That is just Reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reality is, how is the weather in Moscow these days, comrade.  The word is out.  This is just another batch of crap coming from the GRU that you are just repeating.  I wonder how many Russian Operatives are in USMB.  But it's a pretty sure thing you are one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your side has a habit of being wrong all the time............no surprise there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would answer you using your native language but USMB won't allow crylic symbols.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever floats your boat................Seems you are still stuck in Act one of this saga..............RUSSIA RUSSIA RUSSIA........
> 
> Seek professional help...........you need it.
Click to expand...


When you keep repeating phrases right out of the GRU conspiracy list, what should you expect, Comrade.


----------



## eagle1462010

Daryl Hunt said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Common Sense escapes you.............you really think the Dems can sell it as a Conspiracy.....the people aren't as stupid as they think they are...............They know Biden used Pay to Play and hooked up his boy there................and Biden is such an idiot............He Bragged about his actions in Ukraine..........
> 
> Biden is mouthpiece that the Dems wish knew when to shut up.............LOL
> 
> Barr isn't gonna take down the Big Boys.........Pawns will fall.........because the Establishment is too entrenched..........That is just Reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reality is, how is the weather in Moscow these days, comrade.  The word is out.  This is just another batch of crap coming from the GRU that you are just repeating.  I wonder how many Russian Operatives are in USMB.  But it's a pretty sure thing you are one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your side has a habit of being wrong all the time............no surprise there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would answer you using your native language but USMB won't allow crylic symbols.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever floats your boat................Seems you are still stuck in Act one of this saga..............RUSSIA RUSSIA RUSSIA........
> 
> Seek professional help...........you need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you keep repeating phrases right out of the GRU conspiracy list, what should you expect, Comrade.
Click to expand...

Never seen that list................where the hell is it............

Just like I have never seen the proof and evidence of what Trump ..........so called..............did...........

No Quid.............

No Pro.............

No Quo............

Joe


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to disbelieve.  Trump's opponent will be known after the commies vote in their primary.  Until that time, Trump has no political opponent in the presidential race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really expect anyone to believe that shit.  Why the fuck  is your orange buddy trashing Biden on the campaign trail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhhhh, because Biden trashed him first???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you this?  Even if VP Biden "trashed him first", Biden would not have been the first. Trump has created all alone to get criticized.
> 
> Postscript:  Did Putin tell you Biden trashed The Donald first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  Biden has been trashing him since he entered the race.  Of course Trump is going to trash him right back.  When you call somebody a racist with no backing to your claim, those are fighting words.  Biden deserves whatever he gets from Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree, Biden deserves what he gets without Rump using his position of President to manufacture and blackmail other Heads of States to do his bidding.
Click to expand...


If Trump ever does that, let me know, and we'll discuss it then.


----------



## OKTexas

OKTexas said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Provide the link where Joe Biden said he was having the prosecutor fired to protect his son Hunter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know he did, of course that's irrelevant to the fact that he bribed a foreign country to effect their internal affairs. His son benefiting is tangential to that fact, quid pro joe doesn't have to benefit directly.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just as we know the orange babyman abused the power of his office to extort a foreign leader for personal gain. Just as we know he blockaded Qatar for his family's personal gain. Just as we know he abused his office to get Ivanka her Chinese trademarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What did Ukraine do for his personal gain? I've heard the Ukraine parliament, which was seated after the call, is asking for investigations in the US and Ukraine.
> 
> I've seen no proof of your other propaganda, so carry on commie.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bribe was our funds for his announcement of an investigation into Joe Biden.  They got caught before it could happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you translate that gibberish to english?
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Yeah, they claimed a call from the president and a meeting with the president were included also. The call happened in Jul and a meeting in NY and Ukraine didn't announce anything. You got any more fantasies you want to espouse?

.


----------



## OKTexas

Rye Catcher said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor wittle commie, do you think your butt hurt will heal before you get another case next year?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of political science terminology is why you're a biddable fool.  You use the term "commie" as a pejorative, you have no clue what a "commie" is or what one may support.
> 
> You can't name one policy or plan I have posted in the years I've been a member here which support authoritarianism; those nations which claim the Red Flag have all been ruled by authoritarian despots.
> 
> Authoritarianism has been the form of governance in Communist and Fascist Nations, democracy in each one of them is a sham, where the Press is not free and protesters become political prisoners.
> 
> Today we are faced with a neo fascist movement, and you are one of them or at best a biddable fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Years you've been a member here? Your stats show you're a rookie that just joined Thursday. How many non-contributing accounts do you have? That right there says you're a commie, expecting others to keep the site running so you can spew your propaganda. Carry on commie. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *IGNORANCE FUELING A DAMN LIE ^^^*
> 
> See my post:
> 
> Rye Catcher is the one and only Wry Catcher"
> 
> posted in "Introduced yourself" yesterday morning at 0745
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 291317
> Your honor, I rest my case.
> 
> BTW no one reads the introduce yourself BS.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah some did, and for the record I am the one and only Wry Catcher.
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no difference between a Socialist and a Democrat Socialist.  They threw the name Democrat in there to edge into the party, which will be totally Socialist within the next two decades.
> 
> And since you don't read posts before you reply, I'll state it again: the only stance of Trump that the that the white supremacists like is his southern border policy, because it keeps Hispanics out of the country.  They don't care what his reasons are.  It benefits them as far as they're concerned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Lenin was Social-Democrat. There is no difference in between Russian Marxist philosophy from today's so called Social Democrats.
> 
> *Lenin: The Tasks of the Russian Social-Democrats*
> 
> *Lenin’s Conception of Socialism*
> 
> View attachment 291321
> 
> Forward anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Social Democrats support reforms within the structure of Capitalism.   Socialist's seek to end Capitalism.
> 
> I see Sanders and Warren as demagogues, telling people what they want to hear, but what will never be in the United States.  I see Trump and the ultar conservative Republicans seeking lassiez fair capitalism, seeking to prioritize much of the jobs for profit, i.e. Crony Capitalism.
Click to expand...



So where ya been, in jail? Why the need to change your handle?

.


----------



## basquebromance

brothers and sisters: Trump tells regular americans he has their backs. democrats stab regular americans in the back!


----------



## LilOlLady

What scares me schittless is how the right-winger support Trump. He really could go in the middle of time square and shoot someone and would not lose their support. Trump is a liar, a criminal, a thug, etc. He will not throw Rudy under the bus because and I quote Rudy.  "I have too much insurance."How the FUK does he get people to do these dirty things for him???

*THE ACTUAL LAWS TRUMP HAS BROKEN, JUST WITH THE UKRAINE AND CHINA AFFAIRS, COULD LAND HIM 10 YEARS IN PRISON*
*The Actual Laws Trump Has Broken Amount to 10 Years in Prison*


----------



## OKTexas

Rye Catcher said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> how the hell can you impeach the best president on the economy since Reagan, and the best president overall for minorities especially since Abe Lincoln?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was never impeached.
Click to expand...



Only because the republicans aren't into exercises in futility like the commiecrats. Maobama did much worse crap than Trump could ever dream of. DACA and misappropriation of government funds to pay insurance subsidies, that were never authorized by congress, are two of the biggies.

.


----------



## OKTexas

NotYourBody said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know he did, of course that's irrelevant to the fact that he bribed a foreign country to effect their internal affairs. His son benefiting is tangential to that fact, quid pro joe doesn't have to benefit directly.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> And I know that Trump tried to bribe/extort a foreign government into starting a phony investigation into Joe Biden, his political rival. He should rot in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is Biden his political rival?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are both running for president, along with a slew of others. Seriously, you did not know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only people running for president are the nominees of the party, an incumbent, or a third party candidate.  Trump is not running against Biden or anybody else at this point.  Therefore Biden is not his political opponent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he most certainly is Trump's political opponent. If you are too stupid to acknowledge that fact, that's on you pal.
Click to expand...



Yeah, him and 40 million other commiecrats. Biden isn't special.

.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## OKTexas

RealDave said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than video of joe biden stating he got the prosecutor fired by threatening to withhold a billion dollars....you mean other than that...right?
> 
> 
> 
> Provide the link where Joe Biden said he was having the prosecutor fired to protect his son Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We know he did, of course that's irrelevant to the fact that he bribed a foreign country to effect their internal affairs. His son benefiting is tangential to that fact, quid pro joe doesn't have to benefit directly.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you think we just hand out money to countries?  Really?  You are really this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Quid pro joe wasn't handing out money, it was a loan guarantee. And without it the Ukraine economy could have collapsed, which would only benefit Russia. You might want to educate yourself on the topic.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try to keep up
Click to expand...



Guess you're not interested in edamakation. LMAO

.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

eagle1462010 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reality is, how is the weather in Moscow these days, comrade.  The word is out.  This is just another batch of crap coming from the GRU that you are just repeating.  I wonder how many Russian Operatives are in USMB.  But it's a pretty sure thing you are one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Well your side has a habit of being wrong all the time............no surprise there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would answer you using your native language but USMB won't allow crylic symbols.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever floats your boat................Seems you are still stuck in Act one of this saga..............RUSSIA RUSSIA RUSSIA........
> 
> Seek professional help...........you need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you keep repeating phrases right out of the GRU conspiracy list, what should you expect, Comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never seen that list................where the hell is it............
> 
> Just like I have never seen the proof and evidence of what Trump ..........so called..............did...........
> 
> No Quid.............
> 
> No Pro.............
> 
> No Quo............
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...


Attempted Blackmail.  Youucan call  it  anything you wissh.  Quid Pro Quo Pro is a bit weak for what was really attempted.  More like Blackmail to perpetual a GRU Game Plan.  And you keep rreeadinng  right out of that playbook, comrade.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really expect anyone to believe that shit.  Why the fuck  is your orange buddy trashing Biden on the campaign trail?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhhh, because Biden trashed him first???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you this?  Even if VP Biden "trashed him first", Biden would not have been the first. Trump has created all alone to get criticized.
> 
> Postscript:  Did Putin tell you Biden trashed The Donald first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  Biden has been trashing him since he entered the race.  Of course Trump is going to trash him right back.  When you call somebody a racist with no backing to your claim, those are fighting words.  Biden deserves whatever he gets from Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree, Biden deserves what he gets without Rump using his position of President to manufacture and blackmail other Heads of States to do his bidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Trump ever does that, let me know, and we'll discuss it then.
Click to expand...


It's not Rumps call.  It's Barr and he's avoiding it like the plague.


----------



## the other mike

Daryl Hunt said:


> Attempted Blackmail.  Youucan call  it  anything you wissh.  Quid Pro Quo Pro is a bit weak for what was really attempted.  More like Blackmail to perpetual a GRU Game Plan.  And you keep rreeadinng  right out of that playbook, comrade.


----------



## OKTexas

Daryl Hunt said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks for the Dems that they cannot override the Executive Powers..............Equal Branches of the Gov't.............They DO NOT HAVE THAT AUTHORITY..............
> 
> If they say THEY DO...........then they must go to the Judicial Branch and Challenge it............You can cry .......scream...........and demand all you want...............it doesn't change a thing...........
> 
> In regards to election tampering and corruption in Ukraine.........Trump has every right to ask for cooperation with our DOJ for ongoing investigations.............It's NOT A CRIME to do so...............In regards to his lawyer..........it's his JOB to defend Trump......and finding information to defend him from this Endless attack by the Dems is a part of that Job......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One huge problem.  Barr blindly supports anything Rump does and says.  Barr isn't representing the United States of America.  He's Rumps personal lawyer.  So with that in mind, exactly who in the Judicial Branch should Congress take their grievance to?  The Top Cop is corrupt as hell.  Rump has seized control over about 3/5ths of the government.  It should be 1/3rd but he's bot a lock on more like 2/3rds with his criminal Moscow Mitch at his Back.  This looks very similar to Italy in 1933 that propelled Mussolini into absolute power.  Obviously, Rump read the playbook leading up to the power grab in Italy by 1933.  If I thought you had the capability to actually read history I would suggest some good reading for you.  But you only listen to Rush and Hannity and the Extreme Right wing part of Fox along with some conspiracy sites.
> 
> One huge problem, the DOJ did not have an open case looking into the Bidens.  If they had, it would have been unwise but not illegal.  And even Barr wouldn't touch that hot potato.  But would it have been found to be illegal?  Probably not.  Just damaging but not any worse than Rump on any given Tuesday.  But Rump doing it back channel trying to blackmail another head of state to announce they are starting an investigation into the Bidens when Biden was beating him in the polls by refusing funds that were already authorized to go to Ukraine and dangling a face to face meeting to help Ukraine with it's face problem with Russia is downright criminal.  And don't give me that crap that he didn't do any of it.  Everyone from the dog catcher to the lead Diplomat was aware of it after certain date.  But even a Professional Diplomat can only take so much corruption before they say enough.  And that is pretty well what has happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Long winded Lie bro.....
> 
> Biden didn't go to Ukraine to save it from Russia...........Apple Pie...........and the American way.........He did it to take advantage of the Chaos.......He takes his son on Air Force 2 to the Ukraine while thousands are dying from the Ruskies..........And a week later his son is WOW on the Board of the Largest Gas Producer in the Ukraine.............
> 
> If your concern is for the Ukraine with Russia on their door step back then.........Then Biden should have been there to meet with Ukraine military officials to discuss WHAT THEY NEED to PROTECT THEMSELVES...........
> 
> Like Lethal aid.............the ability to kill Russian armor.......aka tanks...........Did Joe and Obama do that........they gave a bunch of NON MILITARY AID.............but didn't give Ukraine weapons to stop the Russians on the battlefield...........
> 
> Biden CASHED in on his position during a time of Crisis and Chaos..............for his son.......Ray Charles can see that.
> 
> Trump on the other hand gave Ukraine Lethal weapons to help them KILL RUSSIANS if need be.........Why didn't that happen when Obama was in power..........hmmmm..........As thousands of Ukrainians were dying......
> 
> The DOJ has been looking at 2016 election meddling for years now, but have ignored the DNC's role in this and the courts of Ukraine in this.............Because it has been a Partisan Investigation that ignores the other sides dealings from the Deep State............who are attempting a COUP on Trump.
> 
> I'll use what the Dems have been using for years..............IF BIDEN is innocent...........then he should want this investigated to CLEAR HIS NAME.............If he did no crime .............Then he should WELCOME BEING INVESTIGATED.............
> 
> The Biden's will not be taken down..............Graham calling for an investigation will in the end do NOTHING.........It's a Show.............Biden and Graham are friends......and behind closed doors laugh about it and rehearse the next SHOW to cover their butts from all the corruption they have done as career politicains.
> 
> Career politicians from both parties...........keep the people at each other so they don't come after them for their corruption..............It's a designed strategy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used proven facts.   You just make it up as you go to support your lies.  Again, if Barr want's to open up an investigation into the Bidens and Ukraine, he has my blessing.  As stupid as that would be at least it would be legal  but even Barr isn't that stupid.
> 
> Fact, boy, Facts.  They do get in the way of a good conspiracy don't they.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The conspiracy is the reasons used for impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do have a point.  When Rump uses Conspiracy to try and justify blackmailing another Nations Head of State then we need to put a check on that.  And we also need to recognize that USMB has more than it's fair share of Russian Operatives.  Now I am not saying you are one but if you are, care to give us a weather update in Moscow these days?
Click to expand...



Damn, I don't know if you're stupid or just ignorant. Here's a few facts for ya.
1.The Ukraine ambassador put an op-ed in a US news paper bashing Trump.
2. Others in the Ukraine made public statements questioning Trumps fitness for office.
3. Ukraine embassy admitted they worked with a DNC operative to dig up dirt on the Trump campaign.
4. Nelly Ore admitted in sworn testimony that one of her sources was a Ukrainian MP, when she was investigating the Trump campaign.

Conspiracy theory that commie boi. LMAO

.


----------



## OKTexas

RealDave said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know he did, of course that's irrelevant to the fact that he bribed a foreign country to effect their internal affairs. His son benefiting is tangential to that fact, quid pro joe doesn't have to benefit directly.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Just as we know the orange babyman abused the power of his office to extort a foreign leader for personal gain. Just as we know he blockaded Qatar for his family's personal gain. Just as we know he abused his office to get Ivanka her Chinese trademarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What did Ukraine do for his personal gain? I've heard the Ukraine parliament, which was seated after the call, is asking for investigations in the US and Ukraine.
> 
> I've seen no proof of your other propaganda, so carry on commie.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bribe was our funds for his announcement of an investigation into Joe Biden.  They got caught before it could happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you translate that gibberish to english?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you can't get that, then it is no wonder you art that fucking stupid.
Click to expand...



You read it after the edit, commie. Carry on.

.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhhh, because Biden trashed him first???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you this?  Even if VP Biden "trashed him first", Biden would not have been the first. Trump has created all alone to get criticized.
> 
> Postscript:  Did Putin tell you Biden trashed The Donald first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  Biden has been trashing him since he entered the race.  Of course Trump is going to trash him right back.  When you call somebody a racist with no backing to your claim, those are fighting words.  Biden deserves whatever he gets from Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree, Biden deserves what he gets without Rump using his position of President to manufacture and blackmail other Heads of States to do his bidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Trump ever does that, let me know, and we'll discuss it then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not Rumps call.  It's Barr and he's avoiding it like the plague.
Click to expand...


There is nothing to avoid.  The transcript is all over the internet, and nobody can point to where Trump made US aid contingent on any investigation.  Trump asked for a favor.  He didn't ask for an investigation, he asked Zelensky to look into it.  What Trump said didn't come even close to bribery.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, man you really are dumb if you believe anyone believes your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to disbelieve.  Trump's opponent will be known after the commies vote in their primary.  Until that time, Trump has no political opponent in the presidential race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really expect anyone to believe that shit.  Why the fuck  is your orange buddy trashing Biden on the campaign trail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhhhh, because Biden trashed him first???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you this?  Even if VP Biden "trashed him first", Biden would not have been the first. Trump has created all alone to get criticized.
> 
> Postscript:  Did Putin tell you Biden trashed The Donald first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  Biden has been trashing him since he entered the race.  Of course Trump is going to trash him right back.  When you call somebody a racist with no backing to your claim, those are fighting words.  Biden deserves whatever he gets from Trump.
Click to expand...


_“When Mexico sends its people, they’re not sending their best. They’re not sending you. They’re not sending you. They’re sending people that have lots of problems, and they’re bringing those problems with us. They’re bringing drugs. They’re bringing crime. They’re rapists. And some, I assume, are good people.”_

*–Real estate mogul Donald Trump, presidential announcement **speech**, June 16, 2015*

       Stop lying, or research what you post and you won't be so ignorant.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Angelo said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attempted Blackmail.  Youucan call  it  anything you wissh.  Quid Pro Quo Pro is a bit weak for what was really attempted.  More like Blackmail to perpetual a GRU Game Plan.  And you keep rreeadinng  right out of that playbook, comrade.
Click to expand...


Biden relayed the official position of the United States President, Congress, the  EU and a host of other world bodies.  He put it into a language that the corrupt leader could understand.  It was brilliant statemanship.  Something I am sure you Rumpsters wouldn't understand.  

BTW, the corrupt person that everyone wanted replaced was not investigating Hunter Biden nor the company he   was working for.  And that was part of the reason he needed to be fired.  And that company wasn't even the worst that was NOT being investigated for corruption.  Ddon't lett these facts get in the way of a good GRU conspiracy, Comrade.  And what's the weather like in Moscow?


----------



## Rye Catcher

OKTexas said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of political science terminology is why you're a biddable fool.  You use the term "commie" as a pejorative, you have no clue what a "commie" is or what one may support.
> 
> You can't name one policy or plan I have posted in the years I've been a member here which support authoritarianism; those nations which claim the Red Flag have all been ruled by authoritarian despots.
> 
> Authoritarianism has been the form of governance in Communist and Fascist Nations, democracy in each one of them is a sham, where the Press is not free and protesters become political prisoners.
> 
> Today we are faced with a neo fascist movement, and you are one of them or at best a biddable fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Years you've been a member here? Your stats show you're a rookie that just joined Thursday. How many non-contributing accounts do you have? That right there says you're a commie, expecting others to keep the site running so you can spew your propaganda. Carry on commie. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *IGNORANCE FUELING A DAMN LIE ^^^*
> 
> See my post:
> 
> Rye Catcher is the one and only Wry Catcher"
> 
> posted in "Introduced yourself" yesterday morning at 0745
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 291317
> Your honor, I rest my case.
> 
> BTW no one reads the introduce yourself BS.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah some did, and for the record I am the one and only Wry Catcher.
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no difference between a Socialist and a Democrat Socialist.  They threw the name Democrat in there to edge into the party, which will be totally Socialist within the next two decades.
> 
> And since you don't read posts before you reply, I'll state it again: the only stance of Trump that the that the white supremacists like is his southern border policy, because it keeps Hispanics out of the country.  They don't care what his reasons are.  It benefits them as far as they're concerned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Lenin was Social-Democrat. There is no difference in between Russian Marxist philosophy from today's so called Social Democrats.
> 
> *Lenin: The Tasks of the Russian Social-Democrats*
> 
> *Lenin’s Conception of Socialism*
> 
> View attachment 291321
> 
> Forward anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Social Democrats support reforms within the structure of Capitalism.   Socialist's seek to end Capitalism.
> 
> I see Sanders and Warren as demagogues, telling people what they want to hear, but what will never be in the United States.  I see Trump and the ultar conservative Republicans seeking lassiez fair capitalism, seeking to prioritize much of the jobs for profit, i.e. Crony Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So where ya been, in jail? Why the need to change your handle?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


The name change was not intentional, see my post and stop pushing your lies and bullshit.


----------



## OKTexas

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhhh, because Biden trashed him first???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you this?  Even if VP Biden "trashed him first", Biden would not have been the first. Trump has created all alone to get criticized.
> 
> Postscript:  Did Putin tell you Biden trashed The Donald first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  Biden has been trashing him since he entered the race.  Of course Trump is going to trash him right back.  When you call somebody a racist with no backing to your claim, those are fighting words.  Biden deserves whatever he gets from Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree, Biden deserves what he gets without Rump using his position of President to manufacture and blackmail other Heads of States to do his bidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Trump ever does that, let me know, and we'll discuss it then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not Rumps call.  It's Barr and he's avoiding it like the plague.
Click to expand...



Is he, you have no clue what Durham is looking into.

.


----------



## Zorro!

*“Democrats Have Been Calling for Impeachment Ever Since This Guy Was Elected” Michigan Voters Not Buying Schiff Sham *


----------



## Daryl Hunt

OKTexas said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> One huge problem.  Barr blindly supports anything Rump does and says.  Barr isn't representing the United States of America.  He's Rumps personal lawyer.  So with that in mind, exactly who in the Judicial Branch should Congress take their grievance to?  The Top Cop is corrupt as hell.  Rump has seized control over about 3/5ths of the government.  It should be 1/3rd but he's bot a lock on more like 2/3rds with his criminal Moscow Mitch at his Back.  This looks very similar to Italy in 1933 that propelled Mussolini into absolute power.  Obviously, Rump read the playbook leading up to the power grab in Italy by 1933.  If I thought you had the capability to actually read history I would suggest some good reading for you.  But you only listen to Rush and Hannity and the Extreme Right wing part of Fox along with some conspiracy sites.
> 
> One huge problem, the DOJ did not have an open case looking into the Bidens.  If they had, it would have been unwise but not illegal.  And even Barr wouldn't touch that hot potato.  But would it have been found to be illegal?  Probably not.  Just damaging but not any worse than Rump on any given Tuesday.  But Rump doing it back channel trying to blackmail another head of state to announce they are starting an investigation into the Bidens when Biden was beating him in the polls by refusing funds that were already authorized to go to Ukraine and dangling a face to face meeting to help Ukraine with it's face problem with Russia is downright criminal.  And don't give me that crap that he didn't do any of it.  Everyone from the dog catcher to the lead Diplomat was aware of it after certain date.  But even a Professional Diplomat can only take so much corruption before they say enough.  And that is pretty well what has happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Long winded Lie bro.....
> 
> Biden didn't go to Ukraine to save it from Russia...........Apple Pie...........and the American way.........He did it to take advantage of the Chaos.......He takes his son on Air Force 2 to the Ukraine while thousands are dying from the Ruskies..........And a week later his son is WOW on the Board of the Largest Gas Producer in the Ukraine.............
> 
> If your concern is for the Ukraine with Russia on their door step back then.........Then Biden should have been there to meet with Ukraine military officials to discuss WHAT THEY NEED to PROTECT THEMSELVES...........
> 
> Like Lethal aid.............the ability to kill Russian armor.......aka tanks...........Did Joe and Obama do that........they gave a bunch of NON MILITARY AID.............but didn't give Ukraine weapons to stop the Russians on the battlefield...........
> 
> Biden CASHED in on his position during a time of Crisis and Chaos..............for his son.......Ray Charles can see that.
> 
> Trump on the other hand gave Ukraine Lethal weapons to help them KILL RUSSIANS if need be.........Why didn't that happen when Obama was in power..........hmmmm..........As thousands of Ukrainians were dying......
> 
> The DOJ has been looking at 2016 election meddling for years now, but have ignored the DNC's role in this and the courts of Ukraine in this.............Because it has been a Partisan Investigation that ignores the other sides dealings from the Deep State............who are attempting a COUP on Trump.
> 
> I'll use what the Dems have been using for years..............IF BIDEN is innocent...........then he should want this investigated to CLEAR HIS NAME.............If he did no crime .............Then he should WELCOME BEING INVESTIGATED.............
> 
> The Biden's will not be taken down..............Graham calling for an investigation will in the end do NOTHING.........It's a Show.............Biden and Graham are friends......and behind closed doors laugh about it and rehearse the next SHOW to cover their butts from all the corruption they have done as career politicains.
> 
> Career politicians from both parties...........keep the people at each other so they don't come after them for their corruption..............It's a designed strategy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used proven facts.   You just make it up as you go to support your lies.  Again, if Barr want's to open up an investigation into the Bidens and Ukraine, he has my blessing.  As stupid as that would be at least it would be legal  but even Barr isn't that stupid.
> 
> Fact, boy, Facts.  They do get in the way of a good conspiracy don't they.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The conspiracy is the reasons used for impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do have a point.  When Rump uses Conspiracy to try and justify blackmailing another Nations Head of State then we need to put a check on that.  And we also need to recognize that USMB has more than it's fair share of Russian Operatives.  Now I am not saying you are one but if you are, care to give us a weather update in Moscow these days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I don't know if you're stupid or just ignorant. Here's a few facts for ya.
> 1.The Ukraine ambassador put an op-ed in a US news paper bashing Trump.
> 2. Others in the Ukraine made public statements questioning Trumps fitness for office.
> 3. Ukraine embassy admitted they worked with a DNC operative to dig up dirt on the Trump campaign.
> 4. Nelly Ore admitted in sworn testimony that one of her sources was a Ukrainian MP, when she was investigating the Trump campaign.
> 
> Conspiracy theory that commie boi. LMAO
> 
> .
Click to expand...


How many other World leaders have questioned Rumps sanity in public?  The line  forms to the rear.

There is no evidence that the Ukkraine Embassy did what you  claim.  The GRU loves it when you repeat that one.

This Ukrrainian BS has been debunked already.  It's a GRU creation and you keep repeating it over and over.  Is there a Texas in Russia, Comrade?


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you this?  Even if VP Biden "trashed him first", Biden would not have been the first. Trump has created all alone to get criticized.
> 
> Postscript:  Did Putin tell you Biden trashed The Donald first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  Biden has been trashing him since he entered the race.  Of course Trump is going to trash him right back.  When you call somebody a racist with no backing to your claim, those are fighting words.  Biden deserves whatever he gets from Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree, Biden deserves what he gets without Rump using his position of President to manufacture and blackmail other Heads of States to do his bidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Trump ever does that, let me know, and we'll discuss it then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not Rumps call.  It's Barr and he's avoiding it like the plague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing to avoid.  The transcript is all over the internet, and nobody can point to where Trump made US aid contingent on any investigation.  Trump asked for a favor.  He didn't ask for an investigation, he asked Zelensky to look into it.  What Trump said didn't come even close to bribery.
Click to expand...


The Transcript of the first call is all you are talking about.  But the evidence says that the Rump and Rudy Dog and Poly Act was proven otherwise.  Trump saying his motives were that of a new born baby isn't worth anything considering he can't go 5 minutes with telling a lie.  The Diplomat Corp knows better.  Everyone from the Dog Catcher up knew better.  And that is all over the Internet as well.


----------



## OKTexas

Rye Catcher said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to disbelieve.  Trump's opponent will be known after the commies vote in their primary.  Until that time, Trump has no political opponent in the presidential race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really expect anyone to believe that shit.  Why the fuck  is your orange buddy trashing Biden on the campaign trail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhhhh, because Biden trashed him first???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you this?  Even if VP Biden "trashed him first", Biden would not have been the first. Trump has created all alone to get criticized.
> 
> Postscript:  Did Putin tell you Biden trashed The Donald first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  Biden has been trashing him since he entered the race.  Of course Trump is going to trash him right back.  When you call somebody a racist with no backing to your claim, those are fighting words.  Biden deserves whatever he gets from Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _“When Mexico sends its people, they’re not sending their best. They’re not sending you. They’re not sending you. They’re sending people that have lots of problems, and they’re bringing those problems with us. They’re bringing drugs. They’re bringing crime. They’re rapists. And some, I assume, are good people.”_
> 
> *–Real estate mogul Donald Trump, presidential announcement **speech**, June 16, 2015*
> 
> Stop lying, or research what you post and you won't be so ignorant.
Click to expand...



Name one thing in that statement that wasn't factual.

.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

OKTexas said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you this?  Even if VP Biden "trashed him first", Biden would not have been the first. Trump has created all alone to get criticized.
> 
> Postscript:  Did Putin tell you Biden trashed The Donald first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  Biden has been trashing him since he entered the race.  Of course Trump is going to trash him right back.  When you call somebody a racist with no backing to your claim, those are fighting words.  Biden deserves whatever he gets from Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree, Biden deserves what he gets without Rump using his position of President to manufacture and blackmail other Heads of States to do his bidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Trump ever does that, let me know, and we'll discuss it then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not Rumps call.  It's Barr and he's avoiding it like the plague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is he, you have no clue what Durham is looking into.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


And neither do you.  But there is a very good chance it just another run at Hillary more than anything else.


----------



## Zorro!

*The 31 ‘Vulnerable Democrats” in Trump Districts  — ARE FREAKED that GOP Is Running Shifty Schiff Impeachment Ads in their Districts*


----------



## Rye Catcher

OKTexas said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really expect anyone to believe that shit.  Why the fuck  is your orange buddy trashing Biden on the campaign trail?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhhh, because Biden trashed him first???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you this?  Even if VP Biden "trashed him first", Biden would not have been the first. Trump has created all alone to get criticized.
> 
> Postscript:  Did Putin tell you Biden trashed The Donald first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  Biden has been trashing him since he entered the race.  Of course Trump is going to trash him right back.  When you call somebody a racist with no backing to your claim, those are fighting words.  Biden deserves whatever he gets from Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _“When Mexico sends its people, they’re not sending their best. They’re not sending you. They’re not sending you. They’re sending people that have lots of problems, and they’re bringing those problems with us. They’re bringing drugs. They’re bringing crime. They’re rapists. And some, I assume, are good people.”_
> 
> *–Real estate mogul Donald Trump, presidential announcement **speech**, June 16, 2015*
> 
> Stop lying, or research what you post and you won't be so ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Name one thing in that statement that wasn't factual.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


The only thing factual with this quote is it is trump's standard overt racism.   As is you comment above.


----------



## OKTexas

Daryl Hunt said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attempted Blackmail.  Youucan call  it  anything you wissh.  Quid Pro Quo Pro is a bit weak for what was really attempted.  More like Blackmail to perpetual a GRU Game Plan.  And you keep rreeadinng  right out of that playbook, comrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden relayed the official position of the United States President, Congress, the  EU and a host of other world bodies.  He put it into a language that the corrupt leader could understand.  It was brilliant statemanship.  Something I am sure you Rumpsters wouldn't understand.
> 
> BTW, the corrupt person that everyone wanted replaced was not investigating Hunter Biden nor the company he   was working for.  And that was part of the reason he needed to be fired.  And that company wasn't even the worst that was NOT being investigated for corruption.  Ddon't lett these facts get in the way of a good GRU conspiracy, Comrade.  And what's the weather like in Moscow?
Click to expand...



Wow, your ignorance is showing again. Biden got the prosecutor fired less than a month after baby Bidens bosses home was raided. Attorneys for Burisma were asking for meetings with maobamas State Dept, using baby Bidens name, to try to halt the investigation into Burisma, just days after the raid. There was an ongoing investigation. Your commie news outlets aren't going to tell you the truth.

.


----------



## OKTexas

Rye Catcher said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Years you've been a member here? Your stats show you're a rookie that just joined Thursday. How many non-contributing accounts do you have? That right there says you're a commie, expecting others to keep the site running so you can spew your propaganda. Carry on commie. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IGNORANCE FUELING A DAMN LIE ^^^*
> 
> See my post:
> 
> Rye Catcher is the one and only Wry Catcher"
> 
> posted in "Introduced yourself" yesterday morning at 0745
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 291317
> Your honor, I rest my case.
> 
> BTW no one reads the introduce yourself BS.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah some did, and for the record I am the one and only Wry Catcher.
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no difference between a Socialist and a Democrat Socialist.  They threw the name Democrat in there to edge into the party, which will be totally Socialist within the next two decades.
> 
> And since you don't read posts before you reply, I'll state it again: the only stance of Trump that the that the white supremacists like is his southern border policy, because it keeps Hispanics out of the country.  They don't care what his reasons are.  It benefits them as far as they're concerned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Lenin was Social-Democrat. There is no difference in between Russian Marxist philosophy from today's so called Social Democrats.
> 
> *Lenin: The Tasks of the Russian Social-Democrats*
> 
> *Lenin’s Conception of Socialism*
> 
> View attachment 291321
> 
> Forward anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Social Democrats support reforms within the structure of Capitalism.   Socialist's seek to end Capitalism.
> 
> I see Sanders and Warren as demagogues, telling people what they want to hear, but what will never be in the United States.  I see Trump and the ultar conservative Republicans seeking lassiez fair capitalism, seeking to prioritize much of the jobs for profit, i.e. Crony Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So where ya been, in jail? Why the need to change your handle?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The name change was not intentional, see my post and stop pushing your lies and bullshit.
Click to expand...



Why the suspense, just spit it out.

.


----------



## Ame®icano

Rye Catcher said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to disbelieve.  Trump's opponent will be known after the commies vote in their primary.  Until that time, Trump has no political opponent in the presidential race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really expect anyone to believe that shit.  Why the fuck  is your orange buddy trashing Biden on the campaign trail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhhhh, because Biden trashed him first???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you this?  Even if VP Biden "trashed him first", Biden would not have been the first. Trump has created all alone to get criticized.
> 
> Postscript:  Did Putin tell you Biden trashed The Donald first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  Biden has been trashing him since he entered the race.  Of course Trump is going to trash him right back.  When you call somebody a racist with no backing to your claim, those are fighting words.  Biden deserves whatever he gets from Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _“When Mexico sends its people, they’re not sending their best. They’re not sending you. They’re not sending you. They’re sending people that have lots of problems, and they’re bringing those problems with us. They’re bringing drugs. They’re bringing crime. They’re rapists. And some, I assume, are good people.”_
> 
> *–Real estate mogul Donald Trump, presidential announcement **speech**, June 16, 2015*
> 
> Stop lying, or research what you post and you won't be so ignorant.
Click to expand...


Says moron who think that "Mexican" is race.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Rye Catcher said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to disbelieve.  Trump's opponent will be known after the commies vote in their primary.  Until that time, Trump has no political opponent in the presidential race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really expect anyone to believe that shit.  Why the fuck  is your orange buddy trashing Biden on the campaign trail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhhhh, because Biden trashed him first???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you this?  Even if VP Biden "trashed him first", Biden would not have been the first. Trump has created all alone to get criticized.
> 
> Postscript:  Did Putin tell you Biden trashed The Donald first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  Biden has been trashing him since he entered the race.  Of course Trump is going to trash him right back.  When you call somebody a racist with no backing to your claim, those are fighting words.  Biden deserves whatever he gets from Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _“When Mexico sends its people, they’re not sending their best. They’re not sending you. They’re not sending you. They’re sending people that have lots of problems, and they’re bringing those problems with us. They’re bringing drugs. They’re bringing crime. They’re rapists. And some, I assume, are good people.”_
> 
> *–Real estate mogul Donald Trump, presidential announcement **speech**, June 16, 2015*
> 
> Stop lying, or research what you post and you won't be so ignorant.
Click to expand...


I'm ignorant?  WTF does your ignorant comment have to do with race?


----------



## Flopper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were not all anti-Trumpers - well at least until the fat ass tried this bribery scam..
> 
> What the fuck makes you morons think that only die hard Trump supporters should be believed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It all started with Trump when on July 25, he ask Zelensky for this little favor of investigating the Bidens.  The most shocking part of this is that Trump saw absolutely nothing wrong in asking a foreign goverment to investigate a candidate for president that he will most likely face in the next election.  If the Senate fails to convict Trump which is almost certain, the biggest celebration will not be in the White House but in Moscow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because slow Joe is running for President, he's insulated from any suspicion of wrong doing? This is the problem: in spite of their beliefs, there is no Thought Police in the US.  You cannot read minds or tell the future.  Nobody, including Trump, knows who he's going to run against.  Furthermore, Joe is so washed up that Biden getting the nomination would guarantee a Trump win.
> 
> This happened the other night.  Slow Joe claimed to have the support from the only black woman in the Senate.  Problem was, he was standing right next to Harris when he made the claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether "Slow Joe" is guilty of any wrong doing is totally irrelevant in the Trump impeachment and here's why. A president running for re-election can not ask a foreign government to open an investigation against another candidate without violating our election laws as well as Article 1 Section 9 of the constitution and thus a violation of oath of office, unless his intent has nothing to do with discrediting his political opponent.
> 
> What it all boils down to is the intent of the president.  If his sole reason for pressuring the Ukraine to investigate the Bidens is his desire to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine, then his actions are justified.  However, from the direct evidence presented in the House investigation as well as comments by Trump himself, it makes it doubtful that his real intent is cleaning up corruption in the Ukraine and not to discrediting Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden is not the nominee, and it's likely he won't be.  This charge that Trump stalled the aid  for political advantage requires a crystal ball that tells us Biden will be the nominee.
> 
> Trump gave several reasons for stopping the aid, including the lack of funds from other UN countries.  You can't make the case it's a false concern given the fact he ran on the UN skipping out on their equal share during the Republican debates.  Nor can you make the case that it was the rat who forced Trump to act, when it's clear and documented that Congress critters from both sides were applying the pressure.
> 
> I don't recall Trump ever using the term "start an investigation"  The key words he used were "look into it" and "favor."  The dictionary term for favor is doing something out of good will without remuneration.
Click to expand...

EU countries have provide the Ukraine 16.4 billion dollars over the last 4 years.  They are certainly providing their share of the cost.

There is no doubt that Zelensky understood Trump wanted an investigation. 6 times in the phone conversation he refers to an investigation.

When Trump began the following discussion of Biden in his request for investigation, he gave democrats the ammunition they needed for an impeachment. "There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me."

If Trump had just ask Zelensky for an investigation of corruption, then there would be no evidence for impeachment in the call. Once he made it clear he wanted Biden investigated, he gave the democrats an article of impeachment.  A president can't ask a foreign country to investigate a candidate for president,  That's a violation of election law and a violation of the constitution.

Had Trump simply ask Zelensky to open an investigation of corruption, talk to Rudy about it, and not mentioned Biden, we would not be discussing this call and there would have been no impeachment investigation.  Giuliani could have directed Zelensky to focus on Biden, make public statements and give Trump exactly what he wanted.


----------



## Flopper

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> 
> 
> It all started with Trump when on July 25, he ask Zelensky for this little favor of investigating the Bidens.  The most shocking part of this is that Trump saw absolutely nothing wrong in asking a foreign goverment to investigate a candidate for president that he will most likely face in the next election.  If the Senate fails to convict Trump which is almost certain, the biggest celebration will not be in the White House but in Moscow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because slow Joe is running for President, he's insulated from any suspicion of wrong doing? This is the problem: in spite of their beliefs, there is no Thought Police in the US.  You cannot read minds or tell the future.  Nobody, including Trump, knows who he's going to run against.  Furthermore, Joe is so washed up that Biden getting the nomination would guarantee a Trump win.
> 
> This happened the other night.  Slow Joe claimed to have the support from the only black woman in the Senate.  Problem was, he was standing right next to Harris when he made the claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether "Slow Joe" is guilty of any wrong doing is totally irrelevant in the Trump impeachment and here's why. A president running for re-election can not ask a foreign government to open an investigation against another candidate without violating our election laws as well as Article 1 Section 9 of the constitution and thus a violation of oath of office, unless his intent has nothing to do with discrediting his political opponent.
> 
> What it all boils down to is the intent of the president.  If his sole reason for pressuring the Ukraine to investigate the Bidens is his desire to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine, then his actions are justified.  However, from the direct evidence presented in the House investigation as well as comments by Trump himself, it makes it doubtful that his real intent is cleaning up corruption in the Ukraine and not to discrediting Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden is not the nominee, and it's likely he won't be.  This charge that Trump stalled the aid  for political advantage requires a crystal ball that tells us Biden will be the nominee.
> 
> Trump gave several reasons for stopping the aid, including the lack of funds from other UN countries.  You can't make the case it's a false concern given the fact he ran on the UN skipping out on their equal share during the Republican debates.  Nor can you make the case that it was the rat who forced Trump to act, when it's clear and documented that Congress critters from both sides were applying the pressure.
> 
> I don't recall Trump ever using the term "start an investigation"  The key words he used were "look into it" and "favor."  The dictionary term for favor is doing something out of good will without remuneration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EU countries have provide the Ukraine 16.4 billion dollars over the last 4 years.  They are certainly providing their share of the cost.
> 
> There is no doubt that Zelensky understood Trump wanted an investigation. 6 times in the phone conversation he refers to an investigation.
> 
> When Trump began the following discussion of Biden in his request for investigation, he gave democrats the ammunition they needed for an impeachment. "There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me."
> 
> If Trump had just ask Zelensky for an investigation of corruption, then there would be no evidence for impeachment in the call. Once he made it clear he wanted Biden investigated, he gave the democrats an article of impeachment.  A president can't ask a foreign country to investigate a candidate for president,  That's a violation of election law and a violation of the constitution.
> 
> Had Trump simply ask Zelensky to open an investigation of corruption, talk to Rudy about it, and not mentioned Biden, we would not be discussing this call and there would have been no impeachment investigation.  Giuliani could have directed Zelensky to focus on Biden, make public statements and give Trump exactly what he wanted.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> 
> 
> It all started with Trump when on July 25, he ask Zelensky for this little favor of investigating the Bidens.  The most shocking part of this is that Trump saw absolutely nothing wrong in asking a foreign goverment to investigate a candidate for president that he will most likely face in the next election.  If the Senate fails to convict Trump which is almost certain, the biggest celebration will not be in the White House but in Moscow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because slow Joe is running for President, he's insulated from any suspicion of wrong doing? This is the problem: in spite of their beliefs, there is no Thought Police in the US.  You cannot read minds or tell the future.  Nobody, including Trump, knows who he's going to run against.  Furthermore, Joe is so washed up that Biden getting the nomination would guarantee a Trump win.
> 
> This happened the other night.  Slow Joe claimed to have the support from the only black woman in the Senate.  Problem was, he was standing right next to Harris when he made the claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether "Slow Joe" is guilty of any wrong doing is totally irrelevant in the Trump impeachment and here's why. A president running for re-election can not ask a foreign government to open an investigation against another candidate without violating our election laws as well as Article 1 Section 9 of the constitution and thus a violation of oath of office, unless his intent has nothing to do with discrediting his political opponent.
> 
> What it all boils down to is the intent of the president.  If his sole reason for pressuring the Ukraine to investigate the Bidens is his desire to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine, then his actions are justified.  However, from the direct evidence presented in the House investigation as well as comments by Trump himself, it makes it doubtful that his real intent is cleaning up corruption in the Ukraine and not to discrediting Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden is not the nominee, and it's likely he won't be.  This charge that Trump stalled the aid  for political advantage requires a crystal ball that tells us Biden will be the nominee.
> 
> Trump gave several reasons for stopping the aid, including the lack of funds from other UN countries.  You can't make the case it's a false concern given the fact he ran on the UN skipping out on their equal share during the Republican debates.  Nor can you make the case that it was the rat who forced Trump to act, when it's clear and documented that Congress critters from both sides were applying the pressure.
> 
> I don't recall Trump ever using the term "start an investigation"  The key words he used were "look into it" and "favor."  The dictionary term for favor is doing something out of good will without remuneration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EU countries have provide the Ukraine 16.4 billion dollars over the last 4 years.  They are certainly providing their share of the cost.
> 
> There is no doubt that Zelensky understood Trump wanted an investigation. 6 times in the phone conversation he refers to an investigation.
> 
> When Trump began the following discussion of Biden in his request for investigation, he gave democrats the ammunition they for an impeachment. "There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me."
> 
> If Trump had just ask Zelensky for an investigation of corruption, then there would be no evidence for impeachment in the call. Once he made it clear he wanted Biden investigated, he gave the democrats an article of impeachment.  A president can't ask a foreign country to investigate a candidate for president,  That's a violation of election law and if the request is coming from president, it's violation of constitution.
> 
> Had Trump simply ask Zelensky to open an investigation of corruption, talk to Rudy about it, and not mentioned Biden, we would not be discussing this call and there would have been no impeachment investigation.  Giuliani could have directed Zelensky to focus on Biden, make public statements and give Trump exactly what he wanted.  There would been no case of impeachment.
Click to expand...


Then what you are saying is that even if Biden exercised corruption, he is immune from requests of an investigation simply because he is one of 30 people running for the nomination????? How ridiculous is that?  

Now find me the word "investigation" in that phone transcript please.  Trump never said anything about Biden's candidacy nor election.  The commies just decided to use it as an excuse to conduct a phony impeachment hearing.  When you on the left can come up with empirical evidence as to why Trump asked that favor, then bring impeachment charges.  But they can't legitimately bring such charges based on what the commies thought Trump meant.  

Again, this is a Thought Police impeachment.


----------



## The Republicans

This has turned into the three company show 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OKTexas

Daryl Hunt said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long winded Lie bro.....
> 
> Biden didn't go to Ukraine to save it from Russia...........Apple Pie...........and the American way.........He did it to take advantage of the Chaos.......He takes his son on Air Force 2 to the Ukraine while thousands are dying from the Ruskies..........And a week later his son is WOW on the Board of the Largest Gas Producer in the Ukraine.............
> 
> If your concern is for the Ukraine with Russia on their door step back then.........Then Biden should have been there to meet with Ukraine military officials to discuss WHAT THEY NEED to PROTECT THEMSELVES...........
> 
> Like Lethal aid.............the ability to kill Russian armor.......aka tanks...........Did Joe and Obama do that........they gave a bunch of NON MILITARY AID.............but didn't give Ukraine weapons to stop the Russians on the battlefield...........
> 
> Biden CASHED in on his position during a time of Crisis and Chaos..............for his son.......Ray Charles can see that.
> 
> Trump on the other hand gave Ukraine Lethal weapons to help them KILL RUSSIANS if need be.........Why didn't that happen when Obama was in power..........hmmmm..........As thousands of Ukrainians were dying......
> 
> The DOJ has been looking at 2016 election meddling for years now, but have ignored the DNC's role in this and the courts of Ukraine in this.............Because it has been a Partisan Investigation that ignores the other sides dealings from the Deep State............who are attempting a COUP on Trump.
> 
> I'll use what the Dems have been using for years..............IF BIDEN is innocent...........then he should want this investigated to CLEAR HIS NAME.............If he did no crime .............Then he should WELCOME BEING INVESTIGATED.............
> 
> The Biden's will not be taken down..............Graham calling for an investigation will in the end do NOTHING.........It's a Show.............Biden and Graham are friends......and behind closed doors laugh about it and rehearse the next SHOW to cover their butts from all the corruption they have done as career politicains.
> 
> Career politicians from both parties...........keep the people at each other so they don't come after them for their corruption..............It's a designed strategy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used proven facts.   You just make it up as you go to support your lies.  Again, if Barr want's to open up an investigation into the Bidens and Ukraine, he has my blessing.  As stupid as that would be at least it would be legal  but even Barr isn't that stupid.
> 
> Fact, boy, Facts.  They do get in the way of a good conspiracy don't they.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The conspiracy is the reasons used for impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do have a point.  When Rump uses Conspiracy to try and justify blackmailing another Nations Head of State then we need to put a check on that.  And we also need to recognize that USMB has more than it's fair share of Russian Operatives.  Now I am not saying you are one but if you are, care to give us a weather update in Moscow these days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I don't know if you're stupid or just ignorant. Here's a few facts for ya.
> 1.The Ukraine ambassador put an op-ed in a US news paper bashing Trump.
> 2. Others in the Ukraine made public statements questioning Trumps fitness for office.
> 3. Ukraine embassy admitted they worked with a DNC operative to dig up dirt on the Trump campaign.
> 4. Nelly Ore admitted in sworn testimony that one of her sources was a Ukrainian MP, when she was investigating the Trump campaign.
> 
> Conspiracy theory that commie boi. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many other World leaders have questioned Rumps sanity in public?  The line  forms to the rear.
> 
> There is no evidence that the Ukkraine Embassy did what you  claim.  The GRU loves it when you repeat that one.
> 
> This Ukrrainian BS has been debunked already.  It's a GRU creation and you keep repeating it over and over.  Is there a Texas in Russia, Comrade?
Click to expand...



Nellie Ohr: Ukrainian Lawmaker Was Fusion GPS Source

Ukrainian Embassy confirms DNC contractor solicited Trump dirt in 2016

Will Hunter Biden Jeopardize His Father’s Campaign?

Carry on commie.

.


----------



## OKTexas

Rye Catcher said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhhh, because Biden trashed him first???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you this?  Even if VP Biden "trashed him first", Biden would not have been the first. Trump has created all alone to get criticized.
> 
> Postscript:  Did Putin tell you Biden trashed The Donald first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  Biden has been trashing him since he entered the race.  Of course Trump is going to trash him right back.  When you call somebody a racist with no backing to your claim, those are fighting words.  Biden deserves whatever he gets from Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _“When Mexico sends its people, they’re not sending their best. They’re not sending you. They’re not sending you. They’re sending people that have lots of problems, and they’re bringing those problems with us. They’re bringing drugs. They’re bringing crime. They’re rapists. And some, I assume, are good people.”_
> 
> *–Real estate mogul Donald Trump, presidential announcement **speech**, June 16, 2015*
> 
> Stop lying, or research what you post and you won't be so ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Name one thing in that statement that wasn't factual.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing factual with this quote is it is trump's standard overt racism.   As is you comment above.
Click to expand...



Feel free to post links disproving any of his points. We both know I can post examples verifying every one of them. BTW Mexican is a nationality, not a race. Any more commies lies you'd like to tell?

.


----------



## OKTexas

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> 
> 
> It all started with Trump when on July 25, he ask Zelensky for this little favor of investigating the Bidens.  The most shocking part of this is that Trump saw absolutely nothing wrong in asking a foreign goverment to investigate a candidate for president that he will most likely face in the next election.  If the Senate fails to convict Trump which is almost certain, the biggest celebration will not be in the White House but in Moscow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because slow Joe is running for President, he's insulated from any suspicion of wrong doing? This is the problem: in spite of their beliefs, there is no Thought Police in the US.  You cannot read minds or tell the future.  Nobody, including Trump, knows who he's going to run against.  Furthermore, Joe is so washed up that Biden getting the nomination would guarantee a Trump win.
> 
> This happened the other night.  Slow Joe claimed to have the support from the only black woman in the Senate.  Problem was, he was standing right next to Harris when he made the claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether "Slow Joe" is guilty of any wrong doing is totally irrelevant in the Trump impeachment and here's why. A president running for re-election can not ask a foreign government to open an investigation against another candidate without violating our election laws as well as Article 1 Section 9 of the constitution and thus a violation of oath of office, unless his intent has nothing to do with discrediting his political opponent.
> 
> What it all boils down to is the intent of the president.  If his sole reason for pressuring the Ukraine to investigate the Bidens is his desire to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine, then his actions are justified.  However, from the direct evidence presented in the House investigation as well as comments by Trump himself, it makes it doubtful that his real intent is cleaning up corruption in the Ukraine and not to discrediting Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden is not the nominee, and it's likely he won't be.  This charge that Trump stalled the aid  for political advantage requires a crystal ball that tells us Biden will be the nominee.
> 
> Trump gave several reasons for stopping the aid, including the lack of funds from other UN countries.  You can't make the case it's a false concern given the fact he ran on the UN skipping out on their equal share during the Republican debates.  Nor can you make the case that it was the rat who forced Trump to act, when it's clear and documented that Congress critters from both sides were applying the pressure.
> 
> I don't recall Trump ever using the term "start an investigation"  The key words he used were "look into it" and "favor."  The dictionary term for favor is doing something out of good will without remuneration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EU countries have provide the Ukraine 16.4 billion dollars over the last 4 years.  They are certainly providing their share of the cost.
> 
> There is no doubt that Zelensky understood Trump wanted an investigation. 6 times in the phone conversation he refers to an investigation.
> 
> When Trump began the following discussion of Biden in his request for investigation, he gave democrats the ammunition they needed for an impeachment. "There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me."
> 
> If Trump had just ask Zelensky for an investigation of corruption, then there would be no evidence for impeachment in the call. Once he made it clear he wanted Biden investigated, he gave the democrats an article of impeachment.  A president can't ask a foreign country to investigate a candidate for president,  That's a violation of election law and a violation of the constitution.
> 
> Had Trump simply ask Zelensky to open an investigation of corruption, talk to Rudy about it, and not mentioned Biden, we would not be discussing this call and there would have been no impeachment investigation.  Giuliani could have directed Zelensky to focus on Biden, make public statements and give Trump exactly what he wanted.
Click to expand...



And when he mentioned the Bidens he said a lot of people want to know, he wasn't asking for himself. Of course you commies don't want that pointed out.

.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Zorro! said:


> *The 31 ‘Vulnerable Democrats” in Trump Districts  — ARE FREAKED that GOP Is Running Shifty Schiff Impeachment Ads in their Districts*



What America should be freaked out over is the Moscow Playbook that is being ran on America.  And you keep playing from it, Comrade.  What's the weather like in Moscow, is it cold?


----------



## Daryl Hunt

OKTexas said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used proven facts.   You just make it up as you go to support your lies.  Again, if Barr want's to open up an investigation into the Bidens and Ukraine, he has my blessing.  As stupid as that would be at least it would be legal  but even Barr isn't that stupid.
> 
> Fact, boy, Facts.  They do get in the way of a good conspiracy don't they.
> 
> 
> 
> The conspiracy is the reasons used for impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do have a point.  When Rump uses Conspiracy to try and justify blackmailing another Nations Head of State then we need to put a check on that.  And we also need to recognize that USMB has more than it's fair share of Russian Operatives.  Now I am not saying you are one but if you are, care to give us a weather update in Moscow these days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I don't know if you're stupid or just ignorant. Here's a few facts for ya.
> 1.The Ukraine ambassador put an op-ed in a US news paper bashing Trump.
> 2. Others in the Ukraine made public statements questioning Trumps fitness for office.
> 3. Ukraine embassy admitted they worked with a DNC operative to dig up dirt on the Trump campaign.
> 4. Nelly Ore admitted in sworn testimony that one of her sources was a Ukrainian MP, when she was investigating the Trump campaign.
> 
> Conspiracy theory that commie boi. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many other World leaders have questioned Rumps sanity in public?  The line  forms to the rear.
> 
> There is no evidence that the Ukkraine Embassy did what you  claim.  The GRU loves it when you repeat that one.
> 
> This Ukrrainian BS has been debunked already.  It's a GRU creation and you keep repeating it over and over.  Is there a Texas in Russia, Comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nellie Ohr: Ukrainian Lawmaker Was Fusion GPS Source
> 
> Ukrainian Embassy confirms DNC contractor solicited Trump dirt in 2016
> 
> Will Hunter Biden Jeopardize His Father’s Campaign?
> 
> Carry on commie.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Your first two are right out of the Moscow Playbook and repeated by conspiracy ultra right wing nutjob sites.  

The third is a pretty good writeup and quite factual.  Hunter was NOT the dummy you Russian Operatives try to make him.  He make million dollar deals long before he went to Ukraine.  According to your own cite, Hunter was brought on because of his expertise not his Father.  Joe still operated in the best  interest of the United States even though he knew that there might be the looks off impropriety.  Your own cite shoots you in your commie foot.

You spend all your time trying to hide the fact that you are a commie Russian trying to destroy America so that you can make Russia stronger.  You want to put the old Soviet Union back together.  We are on to you.


----------



## 007

Durham CRIMINAL investigation... going to drop... 12/9.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

007 said:


> Durham CRIMINAL investigation... going to drop... 12/9.



Sure do hope so.  Barr should be running to the hills on this one.


----------



## 007

Daryl Hunt said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Durham CRIMINAL investigation... going to drop... 12/9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure do hope so.  Barr should be running to the hills on this one.
Click to expand...

Why would Barr run to the hills?


----------



## Daryl Hunt

007 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Durham CRIMINAL investigation... going to drop... 12/9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure do hope so.  Barr should be running to the hills on this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Barr run to the hills?
Click to expand...


Okay, you got me.  Waddle to the hills.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

007 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Durham CRIMINAL investigation... going to drop... 12/9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure do hope so.  Barr should be running to the hills on this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Barr run to the hills?
Click to expand...


Don't expect an answer.

This fucker hasn't answered anything to date.


----------



## 007

Sun Devil 92 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Durham CRIMINAL investigation... going to drop... 12/9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure do hope so.  Barr should be running to the hills on this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Barr run to the hills?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't expect an answer.
> 
> This fucker hasn't answered anything to date.
Click to expand...

Hmmm... usually they at least try and spew some more cnn or msdnc or washpo crap.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

007 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Durham CRIMINAL investigation... going to drop... 12/9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure do hope so.  Barr should be running to the hills on this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Barr run to the hills?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't expect an answer.
> 
> This fucker hasn't answered anything to date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm... usually they at least try and spew some more cnn or msdnc or washpo crap.
Click to expand...


You ruskies sure do like to go on don't you.  We are on to you now.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Daryl Hunt said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Durham CRIMINAL investigation... going to drop... 12/9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure do hope so.  Barr should be running to the hills on this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Barr run to the hills?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't expect an answer.
> 
> This fucker hasn't answered anything to date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm... usually they at least try and spew some more cnn or msdnc or washpo crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ruskies sure do like to go on don't you.  We are on to you now.
Click to expand...


Not like you are on each other.  You'd be dead if you tried that gay shit here.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure do hope so.  Barr should be running to the hills on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Barr run to the hills?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't expect an answer.
> 
> This fucker hasn't answered anything to date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm... usually they at least try and spew some more cnn or msdnc or washpo crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ruskies sure do like to go on don't you.  We are on to you now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not like you are on each other.  You'd be dead if you tried that gay shit here.
Click to expand...


Thank you for verifying that you are a Pinko Commie Ruskie.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Daryl Hunt said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Barr run to the hills?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect an answer.
> 
> This fucker hasn't answered anything to date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm... usually they at least try and spew some more cnn or msdnc or washpo crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ruskies sure do like to go on don't you.  We are on to you now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not like you are on each other.  You'd be dead if you tried that gay shit here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for verifying that you are a Pinko Commie Ruskie.
Click to expand...


Clearly, you failed your logic class....along with most others.


----------



## OKTexas

Daryl Hunt said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The conspiracy is the reasons used for impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do have a point.  When Rump uses Conspiracy to try and justify blackmailing another Nations Head of State then we need to put a check on that.  And we also need to recognize that USMB has more than it's fair share of Russian Operatives.  Now I am not saying you are one but if you are, care to give us a weather update in Moscow these days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I don't know if you're stupid or just ignorant. Here's a few facts for ya.
> 1.The Ukraine ambassador put an op-ed in a US news paper bashing Trump.
> 2. Others in the Ukraine made public statements questioning Trumps fitness for office.
> 3. Ukraine embassy admitted they worked with a DNC operative to dig up dirt on the Trump campaign.
> 4. Nelly Ore admitted in sworn testimony that one of her sources was a Ukrainian MP, when she was investigating the Trump campaign.
> 
> Conspiracy theory that commie boi. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many other World leaders have questioned Rumps sanity in public?  The line  forms to the rear.
> 
> There is no evidence that the Ukkraine Embassy did what you  claim.  The GRU loves it when you repeat that one.
> 
> This Ukrrainian BS has been debunked already.  It's a GRU creation and you keep repeating it over and over.  Is there a Texas in Russia, Comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nellie Ohr: Ukrainian Lawmaker Was Fusion GPS Source
> 
> Ukrainian Embassy confirms DNC contractor solicited Trump dirt in 2016
> 
> Will Hunter Biden Jeopardize His Father’s Campaign?
> 
> Carry on commie.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your first two are right out of the Moscow Playbook and repeated by conspiracy ultra right wing nutjob sites.
> 
> The third is a pretty good writeup and quite factual.  Hunter was NOT the dummy you Russian Operatives try to make him.  He make million dollar deals long before he went to Ukraine.  According to your own cite, Hunter was brought on because of his expertise not his Father.  Joe still operated in the best  interest of the United States even though he knew that there might be the looks off impropriety.  Your own cite shoots you in your commie foot.
> 
> You spend all your time trying to hide the fact that you are a commie Russian trying to destroy America so that you can make Russia stronger.  You want to put the old Soviet Union back together.  We are on to you.
Click to expand...



Expertise on what, strippers, drugs, alcohol and prostitutes, blowing so much money his family couldn't pay their bills? Thrown out of the military for drug use. Sure, just the kind of expertise to rehab a corrupt companies image. You commies just crack me up.

.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

OKTexas said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do have a point.  When Rump uses Conspiracy to try and justify blackmailing another Nations Head of State then we need to put a check on that.  And we also need to recognize that USMB has more than it's fair share of Russian Operatives.  Now I am not saying you are one but if you are, care to give us a weather update in Moscow these days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I don't know if you're stupid or just ignorant. Here's a few facts for ya.
> 1.The Ukraine ambassador put an op-ed in a US news paper bashing Trump.
> 2. Others in the Ukraine made public statements questioning Trumps fitness for office.
> 3. Ukraine embassy admitted they worked with a DNC operative to dig up dirt on the Trump campaign.
> 4. Nelly Ore admitted in sworn testimony that one of her sources was a Ukrainian MP, when she was investigating the Trump campaign.
> 
> Conspiracy theory that commie boi. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many other World leaders have questioned Rumps sanity in public?  The line  forms to the rear.
> 
> There is no evidence that the Ukkraine Embassy did what you  claim.  The GRU loves it when you repeat that one.
> 
> This Ukrrainian BS has been debunked already.  It's a GRU creation and you keep repeating it over and over.  Is there a Texas in Russia, Comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nellie Ohr: Ukrainian Lawmaker Was Fusion GPS Source
> 
> Ukrainian Embassy confirms DNC contractor solicited Trump dirt in 2016
> 
> Will Hunter Biden Jeopardize His Father’s Campaign?
> 
> Carry on commie.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your first two are right out of the Moscow Playbook and repeated by conspiracy ultra right wing nutjob sites.
> 
> The third is a pretty good writeup and quite factual.  Hunter was NOT the dummy you Russian Operatives try to make him.  He make million dollar deals long before he went to Ukraine.  According to your own cite, Hunter was brought on because of his expertise not his Father.  Joe still operated in the best  interest of the United States even though he knew that there might be the looks off impropriety.  Your own cite shoots you in your commie foot.
> 
> You spend all your time trying to hide the fact that you are a commie Russian trying to destroy America so that you can make Russia stronger.  You want to put the old Soviet Union back together.  We are on to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Expertise on what, strippers, drugs, alcohol and prostitutes, blowing so much money his family couldn't pay their bills? Thrown out of the military for drug use. Sure, just the kind of expertise to rehab a corrupt companies image. You commies just crack me up.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


And repayed 1 million on a deal gone bad by hocking his home.  But he's made millions in other deals since all without Daddy's help.  I suppose you won't t  see a single Steve McQueen flick either since he was drummed out of the Marines.  Or you won't watch a single Last Man Standing because he served time.  And then there is .....   I know a number of Ex Military that was quietly asked to leave for a lot of reasons that made something of themselves after they left.  But then again, they aren't included in the Russky Conspiracy Handbook.


----------



## OKTexas

007 said:


> Durham CRIMINAL investigation... going to drop... 12/9.




Wrong, that would be the IG investigation on FISA abuse.

.


----------



## OKTexas

Daryl Hunt said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I don't know if you're stupid or just ignorant. Here's a few facts for ya.
> 1.The Ukraine ambassador put an op-ed in a US news paper bashing Trump.
> 2. Others in the Ukraine made public statements questioning Trumps fitness for office.
> 3. Ukraine embassy admitted they worked with a DNC operative to dig up dirt on the Trump campaign.
> 4. Nelly Ore admitted in sworn testimony that one of her sources was a Ukrainian MP, when she was investigating the Trump campaign.
> 
> Conspiracy theory that commie boi. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many other World leaders have questioned Rumps sanity in public?  The line  forms to the rear.
> 
> There is no evidence that the Ukkraine Embassy did what you  claim.  The GRU loves it when you repeat that one.
> 
> This Ukrrainian BS has been debunked already.  It's a GRU creation and you keep repeating it over and over.  Is there a Texas in Russia, Comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nellie Ohr: Ukrainian Lawmaker Was Fusion GPS Source
> 
> Ukrainian Embassy confirms DNC contractor solicited Trump dirt in 2016
> 
> Will Hunter Biden Jeopardize His Father’s Campaign?
> 
> Carry on commie.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your first two are right out of the Moscow Playbook and repeated by conspiracy ultra right wing nutjob sites.
> 
> The third is a pretty good writeup and quite factual.  Hunter was NOT the dummy you Russian Operatives try to make him.  He make million dollar deals long before he went to Ukraine.  According to your own cite, Hunter was brought on because of his expertise not his Father.  Joe still operated in the best  interest of the United States even though he knew that there might be the looks off impropriety.  Your own cite shoots you in your commie foot.
> 
> You spend all your time trying to hide the fact that you are a commie Russian trying to destroy America so that you can make Russia stronger.  You want to put the old Soviet Union back together.  We are on to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Expertise on what, strippers, drugs, alcohol and prostitutes, blowing so much money his family couldn't pay their bills? Thrown out of the military for drug use. Sure, just the kind of expertise to rehab a corrupt companies image. You commies just crack me up.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And repayed 1 million on a deal gone bad by hocking his home.  But he's made millions in other deals since all without Daddy's help.  I suppose you won't t  see a single Steve McQueen flick either since he was drummed out of the Marines.  Or you won't watch a single Last Man Standing because he served time.  And then there is .....   I know a number of Ex Military that was quietly asked to leave for a lot of reasons that made something of themselves after they left.  But then again, they aren't included in the Russky Conspiracy Handbook.
Click to expand...



Mass deflection and projection duly noted, you commies sure love accusing other people of the shit you're doing.

Oh did I mention he also shacked up with his brothers widow while he was still married. He also committed immaculate conception with a gal he claimed to have never met. DNA proved quid pro joe has a new grand kid. LMAO 

.


----------



## flack

Libtards live in an alternate universe. They will become very dangerous once their reality starts to crumble.


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really expect anyone to believe that shit.  Why the fuck  is your orange buddy trashing Biden on the campaign trail?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhhh, because Biden trashed him first???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you this?  Even if VP Biden "trashed him first", Biden would not have been the first. Trump has created all alone to get criticized.
> 
> Postscript:  Did Putin tell you Biden trashed The Donald first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  Biden has been trashing him since he entered the race.  Of course Trump is going to trash him right back.  When you call somebody a racist with no backing to your claim, those are fighting words.  Biden deserves whatever he gets from Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _“When Mexico sends its people, they’re not sending their best. They’re not sending you. They’re not sending you. They’re sending people that have lots of problems, and they’re bringing those problems with us. They’re bringing drugs. They’re bringing crime. They’re rapists. And some, I assume, are good people.”_
> 
> *–Real estate mogul Donald Trump, presidential announcement **speech**, June 16, 2015*
> 
> Stop lying, or research what you post and you won't be so ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm ignorant?  WTF does your ignorant comment have to do with race?
Click to expand...


I have news.  You are ignorant.  Nothing worse than ignorant people thinking they know something.


----------



## RealDave

007 said:


> Durham CRIMINAL investigation... going to drop... 12/9.


 Bring it the fuck 0n.

And when they find nothing, will you God damn stupid fucks shut the hell up?


----------



## RealDave

OKTexas said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do have a point.  When Rump uses Conspiracy to try and justify blackmailing another Nations Head of State then we need to put a check on that.  And we also need to recognize that USMB has more than it's fair share of Russian Operatives.  Now I am not saying you are one but if you are, care to give us a weather update in Moscow these days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I don't know if you're stupid or just ignorant. Here's a few facts for ya.
> 1.The Ukraine ambassador put an op-ed in a US news paper bashing Trump.
> 2. Others in the Ukraine made public statements questioning Trumps fitness for office.
> 3. Ukraine embassy admitted they worked with a DNC operative to dig up dirt on the Trump campaign.
> 4. Nelly Ore admitted in sworn testimony that one of her sources was a Ukrainian MP, when she was investigating the Trump campaign.
> 
> Conspiracy theory that commie boi. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many other World leaders have questioned Rumps sanity in public?  The line  forms to the rear.
> 
> There is no evidence that the Ukkraine Embassy did what you  claim.  The GRU loves it when you repeat that one.
> 
> This Ukrrainian BS has been debunked already.  It's a GRU creation and you keep repeating it over and over.  Is there a Texas in Russia, Comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nellie Ohr: Ukrainian Lawmaker Was Fusion GPS Source
> 
> Ukrainian Embassy confirms DNC contractor solicited Trump dirt in 2016
> 
> Will Hunter Biden Jeopardize His Father’s Campaign?
> 
> Carry on commie.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your first two are right out of the Moscow Playbook and repeated by conspiracy ultra right wing nutjob sites.
> 
> The third is a pretty good writeup and quite factual.  Hunter was NOT the dummy you Russian Operatives try to make him.  He make million dollar deals long before he went to Ukraine.  According to your own cite, Hunter was brought on because of his expertise not his Father.  Joe still operated in the best  interest of the United States even though he knew that there might be the looks off impropriety.  Your own cite shoots you in your commie foot.
> 
> You spend all your time trying to hide the fact that you are a commie Russian trying to destroy America so that you can make Russia stronger.  You want to put the old Soviet Union back together.  We are on to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Expertise on what, strippers, drugs, alcohol and prostitutes, blowing so much money his family couldn't pay their bills? Thrown out of the military for drug use. Sure, just the kind of expertise to rehab a corrupt companies image. You commies just crack me up.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You elected George W Bush who was a drunk & crackhead until the age of 35.

Hunter Biden served on many boards, was a lawyer & advised the Ukrainian company on US law.

AS far as expertise on strippers, look no farther than your hero Donald Trump who has to pay them off. Who also bankrupted companies & had to have Daddy bail him out.

No one voted for Hunter Biden,. You voted for Bush & Trump so really, shut the fuck up.


----------



## RealDave

OKTexas said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many other World leaders have questioned Rumps sanity in public?  The line  forms to the rear.
> 
> There is no evidence that the Ukkraine Embassy did what you  claim.  The GRU loves it when you repeat that one.
> 
> This Ukrrainian BS has been debunked already.  It's a GRU creation and you keep repeating it over and over.  Is there a Texas in Russia, Comrade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nellie Ohr: Ukrainian Lawmaker Was Fusion GPS Source
> 
> Ukrainian Embassy confirms DNC contractor solicited Trump dirt in 2016
> 
> Will Hunter Biden Jeopardize His Father’s Campaign?
> 
> Carry on commie.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your first two are right out of the Moscow Playbook and repeated by conspiracy ultra right wing nutjob sites.
> 
> The third is a pretty good writeup and quite factual.  Hunter was NOT the dummy you Russian Operatives try to make him.  He make million dollar deals long before he went to Ukraine.  According to your own cite, Hunter was brought on because of his expertise not his Father.  Joe still operated in the best  interest of the United States even though he knew that there might be the looks off impropriety.  Your own cite shoots you in your commie foot.
> 
> You spend all your time trying to hide the fact that you are a commie Russian trying to destroy America so that you can make Russia stronger.  You want to put the old Soviet Union back together.  We are on to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Expertise on what, strippers, drugs, alcohol and prostitutes, blowing so much money his family couldn't pay their bills? Thrown out of the military for drug use. Sure, just the kind of expertise to rehab a corrupt companies image. You commies just crack me up.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And repayed 1 million on a deal gone bad by hocking his home.  But he's made millions in other deals since all without Daddy's help.  I suppose you won't t  see a single Steve McQueen flick either since he was drummed out of the Marines.  Or you won't watch a single Last Man Standing because he served time.  And then there is .....   I know a number of Ex Military that was quietly asked to leave for a lot of reasons that made something of themselves after they left.  But then again, they aren't included in the Russky Conspiracy Handbook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mass deflection and projection duly noted, you commies sure love accusing other people of the shit you're doing.
> 
> Oh did I mention he also shacked up with his brothers widow while he was still married. He also committed immaculate conception with a gal he claimed to have never met. DNA proved quid pro joe has a new grand kid. LMAO
> 
> .
Click to expand...

   Hunter Biden dated his dead brother's wife.  You are a lying fuck when you claim it happened while his brother was alive.

I fond anytime a Trumpette talks about someone's morality that they just prove how stupid they are.  You voted for an accused child rapist & you didn't care.  So fuck off Trump boy


----------



## flack

libtard
noun 
/libˈtärd/ 
1. an individual, whose thinking process has been 
rendered impaired by political correctness and the 
failure to understand that people are responsible 
for their actions and the world does not owe lazy 
or stupid people a living.


----------



## beautress

Ultimate Destruction of this Impeachment Farce:
​


----------



## flack

AP


Hunter Biden began dating his brother’s widow while recovering from a week spent buying crack from a homeless encampment in Los Angeles, according to a new report.

In a candid New Yorker interview with Democratic presidential front-runner Joe Biden’s troubled son, the 49-year-old lawyer explained the origins of his affair with brother Beau’s widow, Hallie, and the rock-bottom drug binge that came beforehand.

Hunter — who had already moved out of his marital home with estranged wife Kathleen over his failure to stay sober — says he became close with Hallie after a 2016 trip with her to the Hamptons and began spending most nights at her house while “sharing a very specific grief” over Beau’s 2015 death.

He made plans to head to a detox center in Arizona, but got sidetracked during a stopover in Los Angeles, where he soon asked a vagrant where he could buy crack, according to the mag.

Hunter was taken to a downtown LA homeless encampment, where someone pulled a gun on him — but he nevertheless returned several more times that week to buy drugs.

He then got into a fight outside a Hollywood Boulevard nightclub, and a man nicknamed “Baby Down” took pity on him and deposited him at a Hertz car rental office.

Hunter took his rental car to Arizona, where Hertz workers called the cops after finding a crack pipe and a baggie containing a “white powdery substance,” along with a Secret Service business card, Hunter’s driver’s license and a badge from Beau’s time as Delaware attorney general inside.

Local prosecutors declined to pursue the case, citing a lack of evidence that he actually used the pipe, according to the New Yorker.

Hunter, meanwhile, finally spent a week at Grace Grove Lifestyle Center — a local “detox, rejuvenation and healing retreat” — before checking into a resort spa, where Hallie flew to meet him and they decided to become a couple.


----------



## Meister




----------



## eagle1462010

Daryl Hunt said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The 31 ‘Vulnerable Democrats” in Trump Districts  — ARE FREAKED that GOP Is Running Shifty Schiff Impeachment Ads in their Districts*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What America should be freaked out over is the Moscow Playbook that is being ran on America.  And you keep playing from it, Comrade.  What's the weather like in Moscow, is it cold?
Click to expand...

This moron thinks he's Rocky.................Got Russia on the brain.....what's left of the mush up there..

Here ya go..........since all you can say like a Parrot.........is RUSSIA RUSSIA RUSSIA


----------



## eagle1462010

OMFG............We are shaking in our boots..........LOL

We are all going to die from the RED ARMY.........LOL


----------



## hadit

2aguy said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji2400]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> _In a Friday interview on "Fox & Friends," President Donald Trump admitted to holding up military aid to pressure Ukraine's government to investigate a baseless conspiracy theory that Ukraine interfered in the 2016 US election.
> 
> In other words, he acknowledged doing the very thing he could be impeached for and has repeatedly denied._
> 
> Here's the interview. Portions relevant to this article start around the 5:50 mark.
> 
> 
> 
> He had every right to hold up aid if the reason was to investigate or find out if Ukraine interfered in the 2016 elections, and if the Bidens were involved in that corruption over time as well. Not doing these things if have suspicion's of, would constitute a dereliction of duty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already know this Ukraine election meddling has been debunked.
> 
> But Putin thanks you for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Debunked? LOL
> 
> Ukraine placed bet on Hillary, and worked against Trump.
> 
> Here is Financial Times article from *2016*. They proclaimed that Trump is "pro-Russian" without anything to support it and supported Hillary who was "pro-Ukrainian", because Barry send them blankets and MREs.
> 
> *Ukraine’s leaders campaign against ‘pro-Putin’ Trump*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Leshchenko and Ukraine’s anti-corruption bureau published a secret ledger this month that authorities claim show millions of dollars of off-the-book cash payments to Paul Manafort, Mr Trump’s campaign director, while he was advising Mr Yanukovich’s Regions party from 2005.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No support for their claim that Trump was pro-Russia?
> 
> Okay, Never mind his statement that he would consider recognizing Crimea as Russian territory and lifting the sanctions against Russia if he were elected.
> 
> 
> It's all moot now anyway. Trump is clearly all the way up inside Putin's Russian ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Other than releasing the American energy industry....which hurts putin
> 
> Telling NATO to pay for their militaries...which hurts putin.
> 
> Telling Germany to stop building a pipeline to Russia...which hurts putin.
> 
> Supplying the Ukraine with actual military weapons to fight russia...which hurts putin.
> 
> Killing russian soldiers in Syria...which hurts putin.
> 
> There are others, but those are off the top of my head.
Click to expand...


You weren’t supposed to notice that.


----------



## eagle1462010

To all of you who have Russia on the brain..............any time Russia wants some come and get it.........Seems the left wants a World War because the Liar Hillary lost..........


----------



## flack

RealDave said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Durham CRIMINAL investigation... going to drop... 12/9.
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it the fuck 0n.
> 
> And when they find nothing, will you God damn stupid fucks shut the hell up?
Click to expand...

 It is now a criminal investigation Dave. Which means they already have found something. The indictments are coming. You are not going to like what is about to happen.


----------



## flack

A low-ranking FBI lawyer altered a document that was somehow related to the Obama Justice Department’s application to the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Court (FISC) for a national-security surveillance warrant. The application, approved by the FISC in October 2016, targeted former Trump campaign adviser Carter Page — an American citizen, former naval intelligence officer, and apparent FBI cooperating witness — as a clandestine agent of Russia.

*C*

Apparently, the document tampering made at least one of the application’s factual assertions seem more damning than it actually was. The FBI attorney, who has not been identified, is also said to have falsified an email in an effort to provide back-up support for the fabricated claim. The lawyer, who was reportedly pushed out of the bureau when the tampering incident came to light, was interviewed in Horowitz’s inquiry and is said to be a subject of the related criminal investigation being conducted by Connecticut U.S. Attorney John Durham.

*HOROWITZ REPORTEDLY FINDS FBI LAWYER FALSIFIED FISA DOC; WAPO STEALTH-DELETES STRZOK CONNECTION*

The news was broken on Thursday night by CNN. That in itself is noteworthy. Former FBI Deputy Director Andrew McCabe is a CNN contributor, and former FBI General Counsel James Baker is a frequent CNN guest. The IG’s probe has scrutinized the conduct of both.


CNN commentators also include other former federal law-enforcement officials, who have ties to the bureau and to some of the former officials under scrutiny. CNN’s news story about the evidence tampering is sourced to “several people briefed on the matter,” who were not identified. The IG report is scheduled to be released on Dec. 9, and witnesses have recently been permitted to review a draft of it under tight restrictions.

It's going to get bad Dave.


----------



## Ame®icano

Flopper said:


> EU countries have provide the Ukraine 16.4 billion dollars over the last 4 years.  They are certainly providing their share of the cost.
> 
> There is no doubt that Zelensky understood Trump wanted an investigation. 6 times in the phone conversation he refers to an investigation.
> 
> When Trump began the following discussion of Biden in his request for investigation, he gave democrats the ammunition they needed for an impeachment. "There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me."
> 
> If Trump had just ask Zelensky for an investigation of corruption, then there would be no evidence for impeachment in the call. Once he made it clear he wanted Biden investigated, he gave the democrats an article of impeachment.  A president can't ask a foreign country to investigate a candidate for president,  That's a violation of election law and a violation of the constitution.
> 
> Had Trump simply ask Zelensky to open an investigation of corruption, talk to Rudy about it, and not mentioned Biden, we would not be discussing this call and there would have been no impeachment investigation.  Giuliani could have directed Zelensky to focus on Biden, make public statements and give Trump exactly what he wanted.



"EU countries have provide the Ukraine 16.4 billion dollars over the last 4 years.  They are certainly providing their share of the cost."

Notice how none of those "fact-checkers" doesn't say that those $16.4 billion are part of loans and guarantees that Ukraine will get as part of Ukraine–European Union Association Agreement. Every country that plans to enter EU or be partner with EU goes thru the same process, where EU is providing loans and aid to sync the economic, legal, environmental standards with those of EU. 

For instance, Turkey is another country that is trying to enter EU and for that they receiving financial assistance under IPA II program. Every EU neighboring country goes to the same process, not just Ukraine.

Knowing this, please explain, how much of *military aid* EU provided to Ukraine? 
.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhhh, because Biden trashed him first???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you this?  Even if VP Biden "trashed him first", Biden would not have been the first. Trump has created all alone to get criticized.
> 
> Postscript:  Did Putin tell you Biden trashed The Donald first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  Biden has been trashing him since he entered the race.  Of course Trump is going to trash him right back.  When you call somebody a racist with no backing to your claim, those are fighting words.  Biden deserves whatever he gets from Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _“When Mexico sends its people, they’re not sending their best. They’re not sending you. They’re not sending you. They’re sending people that have lots of problems, and they’re bringing those problems with us. They’re bringing drugs. They’re bringing crime. They’re rapists. And some, I assume, are good people.”_
> 
> *–Real estate mogul Donald Trump, presidential announcement **speech**, June 16, 2015*
> 
> Stop lying, or research what you post and you won't be so ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm ignorant?  WTF does your ignorant comment have to do with race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have news.  You are ignorant.  Nothing worse than ignorant people thinking they know something.
Click to expand...


I do know one thing: You're FOS.


----------



## flack

Ruth Bader Ginsburg
*Published* 14 hours ago
*Ruth Bader Ginsburg hospitalized for chills and fever, Supreme Court says*
By Morgan Phillips | Fox News


----------



## Ame®icano

Schiffy is getting nervous.





*Sara Carter Twitter*


----------



## j-mac

Ame®icano said:


> Schiffy is getting nervous.
> 
> View attachment 291419
> 
> *Sara Carter Twitter*




I agree, Schiff has consistantly ignored how ridiculous this process is under his leadership...NO serious person would do to this country what he is doing.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

OKTexas said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many other World leaders have questioned Rumps sanity in public?  The line  forms to the rear.
> 
> There is no evidence that the Ukkraine Embassy did what you  claim.  The GRU loves it when you repeat that one.
> 
> This Ukrrainian BS has been debunked already.  It's a GRU creation and you keep repeating it over and over.  Is there a Texas in Russia, Comrade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nellie Ohr: Ukrainian Lawmaker Was Fusion GPS Source
> 
> Ukrainian Embassy confirms DNC contractor solicited Trump dirt in 2016
> 
> Will Hunter Biden Jeopardize His Father’s Campaign?
> 
> Carry on commie.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your first two are right out of the Moscow Playbook and repeated by conspiracy ultra right wing nutjob sites.
> 
> The third is a pretty good writeup and quite factual.  Hunter was NOT the dummy you Russian Operatives try to make him.  He make million dollar deals long before he went to Ukraine.  According to your own cite, Hunter was brought on because of his expertise not his Father.  Joe still operated in the best  interest of the United States even though he knew that there might be the looks off impropriety.  Your own cite shoots you in your commie foot.
> 
> You spend all your time trying to hide the fact that you are a commie Russian trying to destroy America so that you can make Russia stronger.  You want to put the old Soviet Union back together.  We are on to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Expertise on what, strippers, drugs, alcohol and prostitutes, blowing so much money his family couldn't pay their bills? Thrown out of the military for drug use. Sure, just the kind of expertise to rehab a corrupt companies image. You commies just crack me up.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And repayed 1 million on a deal gone bad by hocking his home.  But he's made millions in other deals since all without Daddy's help.  I suppose you won't t  see a single Steve McQueen flick either since he was drummed out of the Marines.  Or you won't watch a single Last Man Standing because he served time.  And then there is .....   I know a number of Ex Military that was quietly asked to leave for a lot of reasons that made something of themselves after they left.  But then again, they aren't included in the Russky Conspiracy Handbook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mass deflection and projection duly noted, you commies sure love accusing other people of the shit you're doing.
> 
> Oh did I mention he also shacked up with his brothers widow while he was still married. He also committed immaculate conception with a gal he claimed to have never met. DNA proved quid pro joe has a new grand kid. LMAO
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You call others Commies yet you keep repeating the Commie created Misinformation.  Sounds to me like you don't want anyone to look closely at you, Comrade.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Daryl Hunt said:


> You call others Commies yet you keep repeating the Commie created Misinformation. Sounds to me like you don't want anyone to look closely at you, Comrade.


Well sure he is. He long ago sided with Putin, and he happily regurgitates and plagiarizes Russian propaganda here.


----------



## Zorro!

j-mac said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiffy is getting nervous.
> 
> View attachment 291419
> 
> *Sara Carter Twitter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, Schiff has consistantly ignored how ridiculous this process is under his leadership...NO serious person would do to this country what he is doing.
Click to expand...

And he is failing even more miserably that Fat Jerry with this Mueller testimony disaster.

SCHIFF SHOW FAILS: Poll finds sharp swing in opposition to impeachment among independents. 

“The new poll found 49 percent oppose impeachment compared to 34 percent who support it. In October, 48 percent of independents polled supported impeachment, against 39 percent who opposed. Since October, Emerson has found Trump’s job approval rating jump by 5 points, from 43 percent to 48 percent.”​
And in another Poll: Trump Approval Rating Hits Net Positive As Support For Impeachment Plummets.


----------



## Kilroy2

Vitaliy Kasko, a former deputy prosecutor general who had worked under Shokin  (in a May 2019 interview) that the office’s probe into Burisma Holdings had been  dormant  for years after Joe Biden issued his ultimatum in 2016.

 “There was no pressure from anyone from the U.S. to close cases against” Burisma owner Zlochevskiy, Bloomberg quoted Kasko as saying. “It was shelved by Ukrainian prosecutors in 2014 and through 2015,” Kasko said.

“Shokin was not investigating. He didn’t want to investigate Burisma,” Daria Kaleniuk a leading Ukrainian anti-corruption  advocate, told the _Washington Post_. 

“And Shokin was fired not because he wanted to do that investigation, but quite to the contrary, because he failed that investigation. He was fired by the Ukraine parliament

Burisma owner was under investigation by The U.K.’s Serious Fraud Office (SFO)  in 2012  involving bank accounts of Mykola Zlochevskiy. A British court conducts a hearing on Dec. 3-5, 2014, and unblocks the accounts in a Jan. 21, 2015 judgment, finding that none of the evidence “establishes reasonable grounds for a belief that his assets were unlawfully acquired as a result of misconduct in public office.” The SFO apparently continued its investigation until at least May 2015  but do the Ukraine government not cooperating  or providing evidence they could not proceed any further

The guy was able to move millions of dollars out of the country to Cypress once the UK case was closed

VP Biden stands before the Ukraine parliament and makes a speech urging the country to step up anti corruption measures and promising that the US government would help them 

Why would trump ask for an investigation and yes when he asks the UK president to look into the matter it will either lead to reopening the investigation or they will forget about it

The owner of this company is not sticking around in Ukraine and he got the money and Shokin probably got paid for his help

Yet trump says that he was a wonderful prosecutor general for them
but Ukraine parliament canned him

It has nothing to do with Biden who unlike Rudy is action on the behalf of the US government as a public official of that government

The investigation was on the owner and not who was the board members after the fact

The UK investigation had ended 

Still recently the new prosecutor general announces that they will be looking into the matter. 

Trump is like a member of your hunting party

Before you go on that hunt you might want to make sure his gun is empty

because accidents happen and you might shoot back


----------



## edward37

Zorro! said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiffy is getting nervous.
> 
> View attachment 291419
> 
> *Sara Carter Twitter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, Schiff has consistantly ignored how ridiculous this process is under his leadership...NO serious person would do to this country what he is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he is failing even more miserably that Fat Jerry with this Mueller testimony disaster.
> 
> SCHIFF SHOW FAILS: Poll finds sharp swing in opposition to impeachment among independents.
> 
> “The new poll found 49 percent oppose impeachment compared to 34 percent who support it. In October, 48 percent of independents polled supported impeachment, against 39 percent who opposed. Since October, Emerson has found Trump’s job approval rating jump by 5 points, from 43 percent to 48 percent.”​
> And in another Poll: Trump Approval Rating Hits Net Positive As Support For Impeachment Plummets.
Click to expand...

NUNES is wetting his pants
*Devin Nunes was directly involved in the push for Biden Ukraine investigations, says Lev Parnas*
Lev Parnas, an associate of Rudy Giuliani, says he helped arrange meetings between Nunes and Ukrainians.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Zorro! said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiffy is getting nervous.
> 
> View attachment 291419
> 
> *Sara Carter Twitter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, Schiff has consistantly ignored how ridiculous this process is under his leadership...NO serious person would do to this country what he is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he is failing even more miserably that Fat Jerry with this Mueller testimony disaster.
> 
> SCHIFF SHOW FAILS: Poll finds sharp swing in opposition to impeachment among independents.
> 
> “The new poll found 49 percent oppose impeachment compared to 34 percent who support it. In October, 48 percent of independents polled supported impeachment, against 39 percent who opposed. Since October, Emerson has found Trump’s job approval rating jump by 5 points, from 43 percent to 48 percent.”​
> And in another Poll: Trump Approval Rating Hits Net Positive As Support For Impeachment Plummets.
Click to expand...


What would happen if the Republicans (and I use that term loosely) were required to stop using GRU prepared scripts?  Would they have anything at all to say?


----------



## OKTexas

RealDave said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I don't know if you're stupid or just ignorant. Here's a few facts for ya.
> 1.The Ukraine ambassador put an op-ed in a US news paper bashing Trump.
> 2. Others in the Ukraine made public statements questioning Trumps fitness for office.
> 3. Ukraine embassy admitted they worked with a DNC operative to dig up dirt on the Trump campaign.
> 4. Nelly Ore admitted in sworn testimony that one of her sources was a Ukrainian MP, when she was investigating the Trump campaign.
> 
> Conspiracy theory that commie boi. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many other World leaders have questioned Rumps sanity in public?  The line  forms to the rear.
> 
> There is no evidence that the Ukkraine Embassy did what you  claim.  The GRU loves it when you repeat that one.
> 
> This Ukrrainian BS has been debunked already.  It's a GRU creation and you keep repeating it over and over.  Is there a Texas in Russia, Comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nellie Ohr: Ukrainian Lawmaker Was Fusion GPS Source
> 
> Ukrainian Embassy confirms DNC contractor solicited Trump dirt in 2016
> 
> Will Hunter Biden Jeopardize His Father’s Campaign?
> 
> Carry on commie.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your first two are right out of the Moscow Playbook and repeated by conspiracy ultra right wing nutjob sites.
> 
> The third is a pretty good writeup and quite factual.  Hunter was NOT the dummy you Russian Operatives try to make him.  He make million dollar deals long before he went to Ukraine.  According to your own cite, Hunter was brought on because of his expertise not his Father.  Joe still operated in the best  interest of the United States even though he knew that there might be the looks off impropriety.  Your own cite shoots you in your commie foot.
> 
> You spend all your time trying to hide the fact that you are a commie Russian trying to destroy America so that you can make Russia stronger.  You want to put the old Soviet Union back together.  We are on to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Expertise on what, strippers, drugs, alcohol and prostitutes, blowing so much money his family couldn't pay their bills? Thrown out of the military for drug use. Sure, just the kind of expertise to rehab a corrupt companies image. You commies just crack me up.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You elected George W Bush who was a drunk & crackhead until the age of 35.
> 
> Hunter Biden served on many boards, was a lawyer & advised the Ukrainian company on US law.
> 
> AS far as expertise on strippers, look no farther than your hero Donald Trump who has to pay them off. Who also bankrupted companies & had to have Daddy bail him out.
> 
> No one voted for Hunter Biden,. You voted for Bush & Trump so really, shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...



Blah, blah, blah. Your deflection and whataboutism is noted. Every time Hunter got a no show job on a board, quid pro joe got it for him, including Burisma. And he's still a fuck up. BTW he got Burisma to hire a law firm of a friend to represent them, so no he didn't advise them on shit, and got paid 83K a month to not do it. Carry on commie. 

.


----------



## OKTexas

RealDave said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nellie Ohr: Ukrainian Lawmaker Was Fusion GPS Source
> 
> Ukrainian Embassy confirms DNC contractor solicited Trump dirt in 2016
> 
> Will Hunter Biden Jeopardize His Father’s Campaign?
> 
> Carry on commie.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your first two are right out of the Moscow Playbook and repeated by conspiracy ultra right wing nutjob sites.
> 
> The third is a pretty good writeup and quite factual.  Hunter was NOT the dummy you Russian Operatives try to make him.  He make million dollar deals long before he went to Ukraine.  According to your own cite, Hunter was brought on because of his expertise not his Father.  Joe still operated in the best  interest of the United States even though he knew that there might be the looks off impropriety.  Your own cite shoots you in your commie foot.
> 
> You spend all your time trying to hide the fact that you are a commie Russian trying to destroy America so that you can make Russia stronger.  You want to put the old Soviet Union back together.  We are on to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Expertise on what, strippers, drugs, alcohol and prostitutes, blowing so much money his family couldn't pay their bills? Thrown out of the military for drug use. Sure, just the kind of expertise to rehab a corrupt companies image. You commies just crack me up.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And repayed 1 million on a deal gone bad by hocking his home.  But he's made millions in other deals since all without Daddy's help.  I suppose you won't t  see a single Steve McQueen flick either since he was drummed out of the Marines.  Or you won't watch a single Last Man Standing because he served time.  And then there is .....   I know a number of Ex Military that was quietly asked to leave for a lot of reasons that made something of themselves after they left.  But then again, they aren't included in the Russky Conspiracy Handbook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mass deflection and projection duly noted, you commies sure love accusing other people of the shit you're doing.
> 
> Oh did I mention he also shacked up with his brothers widow while he was still married. He also committed immaculate conception with a gal he claimed to have never met. DNA proved quid pro joe has a new grand kid. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden dated his dead brother's wife.  You are a lying fuck when you claim it happened while his brother was alive.
> 
> I fond anytime a Trumpette talks about someone's morality that they just prove how stupid they are.  You voted for an accused child rapist & you didn't care.  So fuck off Trump boy
Click to expand...



Poor wittle illiterate commie, look up the definition of "widow", and once you learn what it means, I'm sure an apology is forthcoming. LMAO

.


----------



## edward37

OKTexas said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many other World leaders have questioned Rumps sanity in public?  The line  forms to the rear.
> 
> There is no evidence that the Ukkraine Embassy did what you  claim.  The GRU loves it when you repeat that one.
> 
> This Ukrrainian BS has been debunked already.  It's a GRU creation and you keep repeating it over and over.  Is there a Texas in Russia, Comrade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nellie Ohr: Ukrainian Lawmaker Was Fusion GPS Source
> 
> Ukrainian Embassy confirms DNC contractor solicited Trump dirt in 2016
> 
> Will Hunter Biden Jeopardize His Father’s Campaign?
> 
> Carry on commie.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your first two are right out of the Moscow Playbook and repeated by conspiracy ultra right wing nutjob sites.
> 
> The third is a pretty good writeup and quite factual.  Hunter was NOT the dummy you Russian Operatives try to make him.  He make million dollar deals long before he went to Ukraine.  According to your own cite, Hunter was brought on because of his expertise not his Father.  Joe still operated in the best  interest of the United States even though he knew that there might be the looks off impropriety.  Your own cite shoots you in your commie foot.
> 
> You spend all your time trying to hide the fact that you are a commie Russian trying to destroy America so that you can make Russia stronger.  You want to put the old Soviet Union back together.  We are on to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Expertise on what, strippers, drugs, alcohol and prostitutes, blowing so much money his family couldn't pay their bills? Thrown out of the military for drug use. Sure, just the kind of expertise to rehab a corrupt companies image. You commies just crack me up.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You elected George W Bush who was a drunk & crackhead until the age of 35.
> 
> Hunter Biden served on many boards, was a lawyer & advised the Ukrainian company on US law.
> 
> AS far as expertise on strippers, look no farther than your hero Donald Trump who has to pay them off. Who also bankrupted companies & had to have Daddy bail him out.
> 
> No one voted for Hunter Biden,. You voted for Bush & Trump so really, shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah. Your deflection and whataboutism is noted. Every time Hunter got a no show job on a board, quid pro joe got it for him, including Burisma. And he's still a fuck up. BTW he got Burisma to hire a law firm of a friend to represent them, so no he didn't advise them on shit, and got paid 83K a month to not do it. Carry on commie.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Anything you posted against the law?? Trump didn't give family and friends jobs?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

edward37 said:


> Russia has hijacked the Republican party   Should make a vote for Dems in 2020 easy peasy



Russia again, huh?  Just a personal question here for you and your ilk.  

Do you people ever feel like you're being controlled.....you know, like something out there has power over you that you can't escape???   Just curious.


----------



## OKTexas

flack said:


> AP
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden began dating his brother’s widow while recovering from a week spent buying crack from a homeless encampment in Los Angeles, according to a new report.
> 
> In a candid New Yorker interview with Democratic presidential front-runner Joe Biden’s troubled son, the 49-year-old lawyer explained the origins of his affair with brother Beau’s widow, Hallie, and the rock-bottom drug binge that came beforehand.
> 
> Hunter — who had already moved out of his marital home with estranged wife Kathleen over his failure to stay sober — says he became close with Hallie after a 2016 trip with her to the Hamptons and began spending most nights at her house while “sharing a very specific grief” over Beau’s 2015 death.
> 
> He made plans to head to a detox center in Arizona, but got sidetracked during a stopover in Los Angeles, where he soon asked a vagrant where he could buy crack, according to the mag.
> 
> Hunter was taken to a downtown LA homeless encampment, where someone pulled a gun on him — but he nevertheless returned several more times that week to buy drugs.
> 
> He then got into a fight outside a Hollywood Boulevard nightclub, and a man nicknamed “Baby Down” took pity on him and deposited him at a Hertz car rental office.
> 
> Hunter took his rental car to Arizona, where Hertz workers called the cops after finding a crack pipe and a baggie containing a “white powdery substance,” along with a Secret Service business card, Hunter’s driver’s license and a badge from Beau’s time as Delaware attorney general inside.
> 
> Local prosecutors declined to pursue the case, citing a lack of evidence that he actually used the pipe, according to the New Yorker.
> 
> Hunter, meanwhile, finally spent a week at Grace Grove Lifestyle Center — a local “detox, rejuvenation and healing retreat” — before checking into a resort spa, where Hallie flew to meet him and they decided to become a couple.




All while serving as a Burisma board member and they didn't cut him lose. Must be nice to be a VPs son.

.


----------



## edward37

Ray From Cleveland said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia has hijacked the Republican party   Should make a vote for Dems in 2020 easy peasy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia again, huh?  Just a personal question here for you and your ilk.
> 
> Do you people ever feel like you're being controlled.....you know, like something out there has power over you that you can't escape???   Just curious.
Click to expand...

You, like trump does , turn your own problems around  and make them dem problems If anyone is being yanked by their old kazzu it's repubs  Your senate is afraid of losing their base if they piss off trump


----------



## edward37

OKTexas said:


> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> AP
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden began dating his brother’s widow while recovering from a week spent buying crack from a homeless encampment in Los Angeles, according to a new report.
> 
> In a candid New Yorker interview with Democratic presidential front-runner Joe Biden’s troubled son, the 49-year-old lawyer explained the origins of his affair with brother Beau’s widow, Hallie, and the rock-bottom drug binge that came beforehand.
> 
> Hunter — who had already moved out of his marital home with estranged wife Kathleen over his failure to stay sober — says he became close with Hallie after a 2016 trip with her to the Hamptons and began spending most nights at her house while “sharing a very specific grief” over Beau’s 2015 death.
> 
> He made plans to head to a detox center in Arizona, but got sidetracked during a stopover in Los Angeles, where he soon asked a vagrant where he could buy crack, according to the mag.
> 
> Hunter was taken to a downtown LA homeless encampment, where someone pulled a gun on him — but he nevertheless returned several more times that week to buy drugs.
> 
> He then got into a fight outside a Hollywood Boulevard nightclub, and a man nicknamed “Baby Down” took pity on him and deposited him at a Hertz car rental office.
> 
> Hunter took his rental car to Arizona, where Hertz workers called the cops after finding a crack pipe and a baggie containing a “white powdery substance,” along with a Secret Service business card, Hunter’s driver’s license and a badge from Beau’s time as Delaware attorney general inside.
> 
> Local prosecutors declined to pursue the case, citing a lack of evidence that he actually used the pipe, according to the New Yorker.
> 
> Hunter, meanwhile, finally spent a week at Grace Grove Lifestyle Center — a local “detox, rejuvenation and healing retreat” — before checking into a resort spa, where Hallie flew to meet him and they decided to become a couple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All while serving as a Burisma board member and they didn't cut him lose. Must be nice to be a VPs son.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Or a presidents son daughter or son in law


----------



## OKTexas

Daryl Hunt said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nellie Ohr: Ukrainian Lawmaker Was Fusion GPS Source
> 
> Ukrainian Embassy confirms DNC contractor solicited Trump dirt in 2016
> 
> Will Hunter Biden Jeopardize His Father’s Campaign?
> 
> Carry on commie.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your first two are right out of the Moscow Playbook and repeated by conspiracy ultra right wing nutjob sites.
> 
> The third is a pretty good writeup and quite factual.  Hunter was NOT the dummy you Russian Operatives try to make him.  He make million dollar deals long before he went to Ukraine.  According to your own cite, Hunter was brought on because of his expertise not his Father.  Joe still operated in the best  interest of the United States even though he knew that there might be the looks off impropriety.  Your own cite shoots you in your commie foot.
> 
> You spend all your time trying to hide the fact that you are a commie Russian trying to destroy America so that you can make Russia stronger.  You want to put the old Soviet Union back together.  We are on to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Expertise on what, strippers, drugs, alcohol and prostitutes, blowing so much money his family couldn't pay their bills? Thrown out of the military for drug use. Sure, just the kind of expertise to rehab a corrupt companies image. You commies just crack me up.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And repayed 1 million on a deal gone bad by hocking his home.  But he's made millions in other deals since all without Daddy's help.  I suppose you won't t  see a single Steve McQueen flick either since he was drummed out of the Marines.  Or you won't watch a single Last Man Standing because he served time.  And then there is .....   I know a number of Ex Military that was quietly asked to leave for a lot of reasons that made something of themselves after they left.  But then again, they aren't included in the Russky Conspiracy Handbook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mass deflection and projection duly noted, you commies sure love accusing other people of the shit you're doing.
> 
> Oh did I mention he also shacked up with his brothers widow while he was still married. He also committed immaculate conception with a gal he claimed to have never met. DNA proved quid pro joe has a new grand kid. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call others Commies yet you keep repeating the Commie created Misinformation.  Sounds to me like you don't want anyone to look closely at you, Comrade.
Click to expand...



You ignorant hillbilly, I've provided proof of everything I've said. You're the one that keeps spewing commie propaganda. Carry on commie.

.


----------



## edward37

BluesLegend said:


> You gutless Dem clowns do something about it DO IT impeach Trump.


Revenge is best served cold  We can stick pins in you traitors until election day


----------



## Daryl Hunt

OKTexas said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your first two are right out of the Moscow Playbook and repeated by conspiracy ultra right wing nutjob sites.
> 
> The third is a pretty good writeup and quite factual.  Hunter was NOT the dummy you Russian Operatives try to make him.  He make million dollar deals long before he went to Ukraine.  According to your own cite, Hunter was brought on because of his expertise not his Father.  Joe still operated in the best  interest of the United States even though he knew that there might be the looks off impropriety.  Your own cite shoots you in your commie foot.
> 
> You spend all your time trying to hide the fact that you are a commie Russian trying to destroy America so that you can make Russia stronger.  You want to put the old Soviet Union back together.  We are on to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expertise on what, strippers, drugs, alcohol and prostitutes, blowing so much money his family couldn't pay their bills? Thrown out of the military for drug use. Sure, just the kind of expertise to rehab a corrupt companies image. You commies just crack me up.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And repayed 1 million on a deal gone bad by hocking his home.  But he's made millions in other deals since all without Daddy's help.  I suppose you won't t  see a single Steve McQueen flick either since he was drummed out of the Marines.  Or you won't watch a single Last Man Standing because he served time.  And then there is .....   I know a number of Ex Military that was quietly asked to leave for a lot of reasons that made something of themselves after they left.  But then again, they aren't included in the Russky Conspiracy Handbook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mass deflection and projection duly noted, you commies sure love accusing other people of the shit you're doing.
> 
> Oh did I mention he also shacked up with his brothers widow while he was still married. He also committed immaculate conception with a gal he claimed to have never met. DNA proved quid pro joe has a new grand kid. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call others Commies yet you keep repeating the Commie created Misinformation.  Sounds to me like you don't want anyone to look closely at you, Comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You ignorant hillbilly, I've provided proof of everything I've said. You're the one that keeps spewing commie propaganda. Carry on commie.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


And what have you done to pay back America?  I gave 20 plus years in the US Military protecting your right to be an idiot.  If it were just you, I would say I wasted every second of it.  But when I see others, it makes it all worth it and more.  So you keep calling everyone that has an IQ above 60 a commie while you spew the same crap that the GRU keeps coming up with because Rump believes it himself.  That pretty well means you are a Putin supporter.  And it sounds like it's YOU that is the commie.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

edward37 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gutless Dem clowns do something about it DO IT impeach Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Revenge is best served cold  We can stick pins in you traitors until election day
Click to expand...


Then the real arrest begin to happen.  The new AG will have a field day.


----------



## OKTexas

edward37 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nellie Ohr: Ukrainian Lawmaker Was Fusion GPS Source
> 
> Ukrainian Embassy confirms DNC contractor solicited Trump dirt in 2016
> 
> Will Hunter Biden Jeopardize His Father’s Campaign?
> 
> Carry on commie.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your first two are right out of the Moscow Playbook and repeated by conspiracy ultra right wing nutjob sites.
> 
> The third is a pretty good writeup and quite factual.  Hunter was NOT the dummy you Russian Operatives try to make him.  He make million dollar deals long before he went to Ukraine.  According to your own cite, Hunter was brought on because of his expertise not his Father.  Joe still operated in the best  interest of the United States even though he knew that there might be the looks off impropriety.  Your own cite shoots you in your commie foot.
> 
> You spend all your time trying to hide the fact that you are a commie Russian trying to destroy America so that you can make Russia stronger.  You want to put the old Soviet Union back together.  We are on to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Expertise on what, strippers, drugs, alcohol and prostitutes, blowing so much money his family couldn't pay their bills? Thrown out of the military for drug use. Sure, just the kind of expertise to rehab a corrupt companies image. You commies just crack me up.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You elected George W Bush who was a drunk & crackhead until the age of 35.
> 
> Hunter Biden served on many boards, was a lawyer & advised the Ukrainian company on US law.
> 
> AS far as expertise on strippers, look no farther than your hero Donald Trump who has to pay them off. Who also bankrupted companies & had to have Daddy bail him out.
> 
> No one voted for Hunter Biden,. You voted for Bush & Trump so really, shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah. Your deflection and whataboutism is noted. Every time Hunter got a no show job on a board, quid pro joe got it for him, including Burisma. And he's still a fuck up. BTW he got Burisma to hire a law firm of a friend to represent them, so no he didn't advise them on shit, and got paid 83K a month to not do it. Carry on commie.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything you posted against the law?? Trump didn't give family and friends jobs?
Click to expand...



Taken in full context, it could very well be illegal, that's why it needs to be investigated. And no Trump didn't give family jobs in anything but his campaign. You get paid to do a job, Ivanka and Jared are volunteers, they don't get paid.

.


----------



## edward37

OKTexas said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your first two are right out of the Moscow Playbook and repeated by conspiracy ultra right wing nutjob sites.
> 
> The third is a pretty good writeup and quite factual.  Hunter was NOT the dummy you Russian Operatives try to make him.  He make million dollar deals long before he went to Ukraine.  According to your own cite, Hunter was brought on because of his expertise not his Father.  Joe still operated in the best  interest of the United States even though he knew that there might be the looks off impropriety.  Your own cite shoots you in your commie foot.
> 
> You spend all your time trying to hide the fact that you are a commie Russian trying to destroy America so that you can make Russia stronger.  You want to put the old Soviet Union back together.  We are on to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expertise on what, strippers, drugs, alcohol and prostitutes, blowing so much money his family couldn't pay their bills? Thrown out of the military for drug use. Sure, just the kind of expertise to rehab a corrupt companies image. You commies just crack me up.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You elected George W Bush who was a drunk & crackhead until the age of 35.
> 
> Hunter Biden served on many boards, was a lawyer & advised the Ukrainian company on US law.
> 
> AS far as expertise on strippers, look no farther than your hero Donald Trump who has to pay them off. Who also bankrupted companies & had to have Daddy bail him out.
> 
> No one voted for Hunter Biden,. You voted for Bush & Trump so really, shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah. Your deflection and whataboutism is noted. Every time Hunter got a no show job on a board, quid pro joe got it for him, including Burisma. And he's still a fuck up. BTW he got Burisma to hire a law firm of a friend to represent them, so no he didn't advise them on shit, and got paid 83K a month to not do it. Carry on commie.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything you posted against the law?? Trump didn't give family and friends jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Taken in full context, it could very well be illegal, that's why it needs to be investigated. And no Trump didn't give family jobs in anything but his campaign. You get paid to do a job, Ivanka and Jared are volunteers, they don't get paid.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

BUT top security clearance ?? and how have they used their positions to enrich themselves?


----------



## OKTexas

Daryl Hunt said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Expertise on what, strippers, drugs, alcohol and prostitutes, blowing so much money his family couldn't pay their bills? Thrown out of the military for drug use. Sure, just the kind of expertise to rehab a corrupt companies image. You commies just crack me up.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And repayed 1 million on a deal gone bad by hocking his home.  But he's made millions in other deals since all without Daddy's help.  I suppose you won't t  see a single Steve McQueen flick either since he was drummed out of the Marines.  Or you won't watch a single Last Man Standing because he served time.  And then there is .....   I know a number of Ex Military that was quietly asked to leave for a lot of reasons that made something of themselves after they left.  But then again, they aren't included in the Russky Conspiracy Handbook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mass deflection and projection duly noted, you commies sure love accusing other people of the shit you're doing.
> 
> Oh did I mention he also shacked up with his brothers widow while he was still married. He also committed immaculate conception with a gal he claimed to have never met. DNA proved quid pro joe has a new grand kid. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call others Commies yet you keep repeating the Commie created Misinformation.  Sounds to me like you don't want anyone to look closely at you, Comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You ignorant hillbilly, I've provided proof of everything I've said. You're the one that keeps spewing commie propaganda. Carry on commie.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what have you done to pay back America?  I gave 20 plus years in the US Military protecting your right to be an idiot.  If it were just you, I would say I wasted every second of it.  But when I see others, it makes it all worth it and more.  So you keep calling everyone that has an IQ above 60 a commie while you spew the same crap that the GRU keeps coming up with because Rump believes it himself.  That pretty well means you are a Putin supporter.  And it sounds like it's YOU that is the commie.
Click to expand...



Oh fucking right, the GRU caused all this.
Ukraine ambassador putting out an op-ed against Trump
Ukraine MP being a source for Fusion GPS
Ukrainians putting out public statements against Trump
Ukrainian Embassy cooperating with DNC operatives
Burisma reps using Bidens name to get meetings with State
And I have more, but not going to wast my time.

And if you want to engage in humble bragging, I have 21 plus years of active military service in the US Army, 26 plus for pay, and received an ARCOM and Bronze Star for service in Vietnam. You don't like me calling you a commie, stop acting like one.

.


----------



## OKTexas

edward37 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Expertise on what, strippers, drugs, alcohol and prostitutes, blowing so much money his family couldn't pay their bills? Thrown out of the military for drug use. Sure, just the kind of expertise to rehab a corrupt companies image. You commies just crack me up.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You elected George W Bush who was a drunk & crackhead until the age of 35.
> 
> Hunter Biden served on many boards, was a lawyer & advised the Ukrainian company on US law.
> 
> AS far as expertise on strippers, look no farther than your hero Donald Trump who has to pay them off. Who also bankrupted companies & had to have Daddy bail him out.
> 
> No one voted for Hunter Biden,. You voted for Bush & Trump so really, shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah. Your deflection and whataboutism is noted. Every time Hunter got a no show job on a board, quid pro joe got it for him, including Burisma. And he's still a fuck up. BTW he got Burisma to hire a law firm of a friend to represent them, so no he didn't advise them on shit, and got paid 83K a month to not do it. Carry on commie.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything you posted against the law?? Trump didn't give family and friends jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Taken in full context, it could very well be illegal, that's why it needs to be investigated. And no Trump didn't give family jobs in anything but his campaign. You get paid to do a job, Ivanka and Jared are volunteers, they don't get paid.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BUT top security clearance ?? and how have they used their positions to enrich themselves?
Click to expand...


Damn you're funny, clearance, so the fuck what?
Enrich themselves, they had to sell off 34 million in assets just to volunteer. I'd call that a sacrifice for the country. You need to stop watching mslsd and stop using LSD.

.


----------



## charwin95

Flopper said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji2400]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to try me Americano?
> 
> Let me correct your last paragraph. Obama was the current POTUS in 2016 a Democrat. Any president I mean any Ukrainian President will support the current president because they are just beggars. Therefore he supported Clinton a Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no need for you to correct anything, since I have no dispute on who was the president in 2016.
> 
> Although I agree with you that they're beggars, their support for Clinton would mean meddling in our election, correct? Why did they work with DNC, and not with Barry's administration?
> 
> And while we're at it, they did beg for lethal military help, did they get it from the guy they were supporting?
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poroshenko tried to clean up the corruptions with the help of ambassador Yavanovich even with the new president Zelensky. That is why Guilliani tried to get rid of her because she won’t put up with corrupted cartels.
> 
> The same as zelensky support Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're jumping the gun here, so let's step back a little.
> 
> Poroshenko wasn't cleaning up corruption in Ukraine. He was part of their corruption. He was cleaning up Ukraine from his political opponents that were corrupted just as he was. Not just that he did not cleaned up their corrupt judges, police and prosecutors, and oligarchs from government, he kept them all, and his own corruption was the reason Zelensky got elected.
> 
> As for Ambassador Yovanovich, it is normal that Ambassador supports own president. She supported Barry while he was president, but she did not supported Trump. Is that normal? She also supported Poroshenko, and was against new president Zelensky. Is it normal that Zelensky have distrust in her and that our president, whom she doesn't like, replace her?
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort was already a known as bad dude even before Trump hired him. He hired him anyway. Like Flynn a military reject eating dinner with Putin. He hired him anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Manafort had history, but that history was know long before he started working for Trump campaign. Why nobody went after him at the time when he committed crimes? Oh wait, they were after him, but he was cleared, right? But great, he's bad dude, let's get him. There are ways of doing so, and DNC secretly working with Ukrainians is not a proper channel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should know better.
> 
> Let’s get these facts straight.
> 1. Manafort resigned as Trump campaign manager when he was exposed of illegal activities. Then Mueller went after him now in jail.
> 
> 2. Ambassador Yavanovich was employed by Trump for 3 years. She is a career diplomat with high remarks. She is a Trump supporter except when Guilliani went after her to inject Trump corrupted ideas. Going around bad mouthing her.
> Why? Guilliani and cronies knew she is tough and would not put up corruptions. Obviously she is a good one to have that job for 3 years.
> 
> 3. Obama military aid for Ukraine during Putin Crimea invasion. Do you honestly believe that those massive crates shipped to Ukraine are just blankets and first aid? It must be very powerful blankets and first aid that Russian separatists had not advanced an inch.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE LYING.
> 1. Zelensky never said any bad words against Yavanovich. Yavanovich never expressed anything against Zelensky. All of that came from lying president Trump.
> 
> 2. The only proof you got that Ukraine meddle in 2016 came from conspiracy theory promoted by Trump and Guilliani trying to save Putin. How convenient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yavanovich was one of the better ambassadors.  The only thing she did wrong was get in Trump's way.  Trump had to get rid her to establish Giuliani as the primary contact between Zelensky and the president.   Trump hoped to used Giuliani to work out the details of the investigation against the Bidens.  There was no other reason for him to be there.
Click to expand...


Exactly. They could have just fired her without Guilliani running around trying to bad mouthing her or without any of that BS. 
I’m very surprised how amateurs are these people. Cannot even fire an ambassador properly. Cannot even hide an improper request of investigation. It has to be well announced. Too many people involved. Ineptness at highest level.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

OKTexas said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> And repayed 1 million on a deal gone bad by hocking his home.  But he's made millions in other deals since all without Daddy's help.  I suppose you won't t  see a single Steve McQueen flick either since he was drummed out of the Marines.  Or you won't watch a single Last Man Standing because he served time.  And then there is .....   I know a number of Ex Military that was quietly asked to leave for a lot of reasons that made something of themselves after they left.  But then again, they aren't included in the Russky Conspiracy Handbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mass deflection and projection duly noted, you commies sure love accusing other people of the shit you're doing.
> 
> Oh did I mention he also shacked up with his brothers widow while he was still married. He also committed immaculate conception with a gal he claimed to have never met. DNA proved quid pro joe has a new grand kid. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call others Commies yet you keep repeating the Commie created Misinformation.  Sounds to me like you don't want anyone to look closely at you, Comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You ignorant hillbilly, I've provided proof of everything I've said. You're the one that keeps spewing commie propaganda. Carry on commie.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what have you done to pay back America?  I gave 20 plus years in the US Military protecting your right to be an idiot.  If it were just you, I would say I wasted every second of it.  But when I see others, it makes it all worth it and more.  So you keep calling everyone that has an IQ above 60 a commie while you spew the same crap that the GRU keeps coming up with because Rump believes it himself.  That pretty well means you are a Putin supporter.  And it sounds like it's YOU that is the commie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh fucking right, the GRU caused all this.
> Ukraine ambassador putting out an op-ed against Trump
> Ukraine MP being a source for Fusion GPS
> Ukrainians putting out public statements against Trump
> Ukrainian Embassy cooperating with DNC operatives
> Burisma reps using Bidens name to get meetings with State
> And I have more, but not going to wast my time.
> 
> And if you want to engage in humble bragging, I have 21 plus years of active military service in the US Army, 26 plus for pay, and received an ARCOM and Bronze Star for service in Vietnam. You don't like me calling you a commie, stop acting like one.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Just keep repeating the GRU misinformation.  Keep it up and maybe they will send you 20 Rubles.  What's that in American Dollars?  About 7 cents?

Bronze from Vietnam?  A Papercut gets you one of those.


----------



## charwin95

depotoo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji2400]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should know better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do know better,  at least know better than you.
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s get these facts straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The word "fact" doesn't mean what you wish it to mean.
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Manafort resigned as Trump campaign manager when he was exposed of illegal activities. Then Mueller went after him now in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of those activities are related to Trump campaign or Trump. They were all process crimes that Trump didn't know about, and when he find out, he fired him. That doesn't discredit Trump in any way.
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Ambassador Yavanovich was employed by Trump for 3 years. She is a career diplomat with high remarks. She is a Trump supporter except when Guilliani went after her to inject Trump corrupted ideas. Going around bad mouthing her.
> Why? Guilliani and cronies knew she is tough and would not put up corruptions. Obviously she is a good one to have that job for 3 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I notice you got her name wrong several times, it's Yovanovitch, by the way.
> 
> Before being US Ambassador during Trump presidency, she was Ambassador in Ukraine for President Barry, who appointed her there. I don't know where did you get that, but she was *not* Trump supporter. There was no smear campaign against her, those are her claims that nobody else can back up. There are several reasons she was replaced, and from what I understood it goes like this.
> 
> In March 2019, while she was still US Ambassador in Ukraine, she delivered speech where she openly called for firing of then current Ukrainian prosecutor general, and that would be Yuriy Lutsenko. Although Lutsenko was corrupt, and deserve firing, it's not up to her to call for his firing, since as US Ambassador she has to follow rules of Vienna Convention that regulate conduct of foreign diplomats in host countries. She violated the international rule that foreign diplomats avoid becoming involved in the internal affairs and elections of their host country.
> 
> *Vienna Convention Chapter III*
> 
> Second, she is US Ambassador and serve at the pleasure of the president. Not former president, but the current president. According to the letter written in *May 2018 *(notice the date that is way before Giuliani got involved, and way before the elections in Ukraine) by House Rules Committee Chairman Pete Sessions to Secretary Pompeo, about Ambassador Yovanovitch was making anti-Trump comments and he suggested she should be recalled. That has nothing to do with Giuliani or anybody else, it's just her disliking the president she was serving.
> 
> I'm sure you can find the letter yourself if you tried. If you have SCRIBD account, you can read the letter *HERE.*
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama military aid for Ukraine during Putin Crimea invasion. Do you honestly believe that those massive crates shipped to Ukraine are just blankets and first aid? It must be very powerful blankets and first aid that Russian separatists had not advanced an inch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike you, I don't speculate, i support what I write with links to documents and articles. During this impeachment inquiry, several witnesses testified that Ukraine did not get lethal military help from Barry's administration. Even Ambassador Yovanovitch testified so. I don't have to think what Barry send to Ukraine, all I have to do is listen to people that were involved.
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU ARE LYING.
> 1. Zelensky never said any bad words against Yavanovich. Yavanovich never expressed anything against Zelensky. All of that came from lying president Trump.
> 
> 2. The only proof you got that Ukraine meddle in 2016 came from conspiracy theory promoted by Trump and Guilliani trying to save Putin. How convenient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As for lying, compare what I wrote to your own writings. As I said above, unlike you I don't speculate. I provide documents that are actually facts you mentioned at the top of your post. Speculations are not facts. All you have so far are just that... speculations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I strongly accused you of LYING twice 1 and 2 but you ignored it.
> 
> 
> Manafort . Are you saying that Trump just silly willy hired people without verifications? Are you saying he doesn’t know him beforehand? Bullshit.
> 
> 
> Military aid to Ukraine. I worked with active military and veterans on regular basis. So I know far more than you. And I gave a you a straight facts. Did the Russian separatist advance against those blankets and first aid? The answer is NO?
> 
> Yavanovitch. All of that you posted against her are totally FALSE. You don’t have any proof or record of that... Getting Guilliani involved alone is way off. Maybe you have not watched the hearing. She even said.... She doesn’t know why Guilliani is bad mouthing her. Most or all of the witnesses despised Guilliani. Most or all of the GOPs grilling at the hearing admired her service and dedications. Except fuck up Trump.
> 
> If she wasn’t a Trump supporter for 3 years and doing a bad job they should/could have fired her a long time ago. Don’t you think? Not when they are getting her involved with Trump corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From a leftist source, the LA Times.
> 
> Obama approves $75 million in nonlethal aid to Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is another one charwin can peruse, and then come back and deny again.  What do you bet?  Lol
> US ships 300,000 MREs to Ukraine military
Click to expand...


No intiendo. 

Obama sent these and that aid. What are you trying to say.


----------



## OKTexas

Daryl Hunt said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mass deflection and projection duly noted, you commies sure love accusing other people of the shit you're doing.
> 
> Oh did I mention he also shacked up with his brothers widow while he was still married. He also committed immaculate conception with a gal he claimed to have never met. DNA proved quid pro joe has a new grand kid. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You call others Commies yet you keep repeating the Commie created Misinformation.  Sounds to me like you don't want anyone to look closely at you, Comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You ignorant hillbilly, I've provided proof of everything I've said. You're the one that keeps spewing commie propaganda. Carry on commie.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what have you done to pay back America?  I gave 20 plus years in the US Military protecting your right to be an idiot.  If it were just you, I would say I wasted every second of it.  But when I see others, it makes it all worth it and more.  So you keep calling everyone that has an IQ above 60 a commie while you spew the same crap that the GRU keeps coming up with because Rump believes it himself.  That pretty well means you are a Putin supporter.  And it sounds like it's YOU that is the commie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh fucking right, the GRU caused all this.
> Ukraine ambassador putting out an op-ed against Trump
> Ukraine MP being a source for Fusion GPS
> Ukrainians putting out public statements against Trump
> Ukrainian Embassy cooperating with DNC operatives
> Burisma reps using Bidens name to get meetings with State
> And I have more, but not going to wast my time.
> 
> And if you want to engage in humble bragging, I have 21 plus years of active military service in the US Army, 26 plus for pay, and received an ARCOM and Bronze Star for service in Vietnam. You don't like me calling you a commie, stop acting like one.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just keep repeating the GRU misinformation.  Keep it up and maybe they will send you 20 Rubles.  What's that in American Dollars?  About 7 cents?
> 
> Bronze from Vietnam?  A Papercut gets you one of those.
Click to expand...



GFY, you and your ilk are the best tools Putin has in the US. We had an election, you lost, deal with it.

.


----------



## beagle9

NotYourBody said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Admitted by who?
> 
> 
> 
> _In a Friday interview on "Fox & Friends," President Donald Trump admitted to holding up military aid to pressure Ukraine's government to investigate a baseless conspiracy theory that Ukraine interfered in the 2016 US election.
> 
> In other words, he acknowledged doing the very thing he could be impeached for and has repeatedly denied._
> 
> Here's the interview. Portions relevant to this article start around the 5:50 mark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had every right to hold up aid if the reason was to investigate or find out if Ukraine interfered in the 2016 elections, and if the Bidens were involved in that corruption over time as well. Not doing these things if have suspicion's of, would constitute a dereliction of duty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already know this Ukraine election meddling has been debunked.
> 
> But Putin thanks you for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Debunked? LOL
> 
> Ukraine placed bet on Hillary, and worked against Trump.
> 
> Here is Financial Times article from *2016*. They proclaimed that Trump is "pro-Russian" without anything to support it and supported Hillary who was "pro-Ukrainian", because Barry send them blankets and MREs.
> 
> *Ukraine’s leaders campaign against ‘pro-Putin’ Trump*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Leshchenko and Ukraine’s anti-corruption bureau published a secret ledger this month that authorities claim show millions of dollars of off-the-book cash payments to Paul Manafort, Mr Trump’s campaign director, while he was advising Mr Yanukovich’s Regions party from 2005.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No support for their claim that Trump was pro-Russia?
> 
> Okay, Never mind his statement that he would consider recognizing Crimea as Russian territory and lifting the sanctions against Russia if he were elected.
> 
> 
> It's all moot now anyway. Trump is clearly all the way up inside Putin's Russian ass.
Click to expand...

Matters not if the majority living in Crimea wanted Crimea to be Russian territory again eh ?? Thought you people were for democracy in action, but if someone chooses in their own part of the world, then you got something to say about it eh ? Do you want to rule the world cratzie ????


----------



## eagle1462010

charwin95 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji2400]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to try me Americano?
> 
> Let me correct your last paragraph. Obama was the current POTUS in 2016 a Democrat. Any president I mean any Ukrainian President will support the current president because they are just beggars. Therefore he supported Clinton a Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no need for you to correct anything, since I have no dispute on who was the president in 2016.
> 
> Although I agree with you that they're beggars, their support for Clinton would mean meddling in our election, correct? Why did they work with DNC, and not with Barry's administration?
> 
> And while we're at it, they did beg for lethal military help, did they get it from the guy they were supporting?
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poroshenko tried to clean up the corruptions with the help of ambassador Yavanovich even with the new president Zelensky. That is why Guilliani tried to get rid of her because she won’t put up with corrupted cartels.
> 
> The same as zelensky support Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're jumping the gun here, so let's step back a little.
> 
> Poroshenko wasn't cleaning up corruption in Ukraine. He was part of their corruption. He was cleaning up Ukraine from his political opponents that were corrupted just as he was. Not just that he did not cleaned up their corrupt judges, police and prosecutors, and oligarchs from government, he kept them all, and his own corruption was the reason Zelensky got elected.
> 
> As for Ambassador Yovanovich, it is normal that Ambassador supports own president. She supported Barry while he was president, but she did not supported Trump. Is that normal? She also supported Poroshenko, and was against new president Zelensky. Is it normal that Zelensky have distrust in her and that our president, whom she doesn't like, replace her?
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort was already a known as bad dude even before Trump hired him. He hired him anyway. Like Flynn a military reject eating dinner with Putin. He hired him anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Manafort had history, but that history was know long before he started working for Trump campaign. Why nobody went after him at the time when he committed crimes? Oh wait, they were after him, but he was cleared, right? But great, he's bad dude, let's get him. There are ways of doing so, and DNC secretly working with Ukrainians is not a proper channel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should know better.
> 
> Let’s get these facts straight.
> 1. Manafort resigned as Trump campaign manager when he was exposed of illegal activities. Then Mueller went after him now in jail.
> 
> 2. Ambassador Yavanovich was employed by Trump for 3 years. She is a career diplomat with high remarks. She is a Trump supporter except when Guilliani went after her to inject Trump corrupted ideas. Going around bad mouthing her.
> Why? Guilliani and cronies knew she is tough and would not put up corruptions. Obviously she is a good one to have that job for 3 years.
> 
> 3. Obama military aid for Ukraine during Putin Crimea invasion. Do you honestly believe that those massive crates shipped to Ukraine are just blankets and first aid? It must be very powerful blankets and first aid that Russian separatists had not advanced an inch.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE LYING.
> 1. Zelensky never said any bad words against Yavanovich. Yavanovich never expressed anything against Zelensky. All of that came from lying president Trump.
> 
> 2. The only proof you got that Ukraine meddle in 2016 came from conspiracy theory promoted by Trump and Guilliani trying to save Putin. How convenient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yavanovich was one of the better ambassadors.  The only thing she did wrong was get in Trump's way.  Trump had to get rid her to establish Giuliani as the primary contact between Zelensky and the president.   Trump hoped to used Giuliani to work out the details of the investigation against the Bidens.  There was no other reason for him to be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. They could have just fired her without Guilliani running around trying to bad mouthing her or without any of that BS.
> I’m very surprised how amateurs are these people. Cannot even fire an ambassador properly. Cannot even hide an improper request of investigation. It has to be well announced. Too many people involved. Ineptness at highest level.
Click to expand...

Replaced and given choice of new assignment is now FIRED.....

hmmm.............She wasn't fired.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

charwin95 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji2400]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should know better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do know better,  at least know better than you.
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s get these facts straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The word "fact" doesn't mean what you wish it to mean.
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Manafort resigned as Trump campaign manager when he was exposed of illegal activities. Then Mueller went after him now in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of those activities are related to Trump campaign or Trump. They were all process crimes that Trump didn't know about, and when he find out, he fired him. That doesn't discredit Trump in any way.
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Ambassador Yavanovich was employed by Trump for 3 years. She is a career diplomat with high remarks. She is a Trump supporter except when Guilliani went after her to inject Trump corrupted ideas. Going around bad mouthing her.
> Why? Guilliani and cronies knew she is tough and would not put up corruptions. Obviously she is a good one to have that job for 3 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I notice you got her name wrong several times, it's Yovanovitch, by the way.
> 
> Before being US Ambassador during Trump presidency, she was Ambassador in Ukraine for President Barry, who appointed her there. I don't know where did you get that, but she was *not* Trump supporter. There was no smear campaign against her, those are her claims that nobody else can back up. There are several reasons she was replaced, and from what I understood it goes like this.
> 
> In March 2019, while she was still US Ambassador in Ukraine, she delivered speech where she openly called for firing of then current Ukrainian prosecutor general, and that would be Yuriy Lutsenko. Although Lutsenko was corrupt, and deserve firing, it's not up to her to call for his firing, since as US Ambassador she has to follow rules of Vienna Convention that regulate conduct of foreign diplomats in host countries. She violated the international rule that foreign diplomats avoid becoming involved in the internal affairs and elections of their host country.
> 
> *Vienna Convention Chapter III*
> 
> Second, she is US Ambassador and serve at the pleasure of the president. Not former president, but the current president. According to the letter written in *May 2018 *(notice the date that is way before Giuliani got involved, and way before the elections in Ukraine) by House Rules Committee Chairman Pete Sessions to Secretary Pompeo, about Ambassador Yovanovitch was making anti-Trump comments and he suggested she should be recalled. That has nothing to do with Giuliani or anybody else, it's just her disliking the president she was serving.
> 
> I'm sure you can find the letter yourself if you tried. If you have SCRIBD account, you can read the letter *HERE.*
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Obama military aid for Ukraine during Putin Crimea invasion. Do you honestly believe that those massive crates shipped to Ukraine are just blankets and first aid? It must be very powerful blankets and first aid that Russian separatists had not advanced an inch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike you, I don't speculate, i support what I write with links to documents and articles. During this impeachment inquiry, several witnesses testified that Ukraine did not get lethal military help from Barry's administration. Even Ambassador Yovanovitch testified so. I don't have to think what Barry send to Ukraine, all I have to do is listen to people that were involved.
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU ARE LYING.
> 1. Zelensky never said any bad words against Yavanovich. Yavanovich never expressed anything against Zelensky. All of that came from lying president Trump.
> 
> 2. The only proof you got that Ukraine meddle in 2016 came from conspiracy theory promoted by Trump and Guilliani trying to save Putin. How convenient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As for lying, compare what I wrote to your own writings. As I said above, unlike you I don't speculate. I provide documents that are actually facts you mentioned at the top of your post. Speculations are not facts. All you have so far are just that... speculations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I strongly accused you of LYING twice 1 and 2 but you ignored it.
> 
> 
> Manafort . Are you saying that Trump just silly willy hired people without verifications? Are you saying he doesn’t know him beforehand? Bullshit.
> 
> 
> Military aid to Ukraine. I worked with active military and veterans on regular basis. So I know far more than you. And I gave a you a straight facts. Did the Russian separatist advance against those blankets and first aid? The answer is NO?
> 
> Yavanovitch. All of that you posted against her are totally FALSE. You don’t have any proof or record of that... Getting Guilliani involved alone is way off. Maybe you have not watched the hearing. She even said.... She doesn’t know why Guilliani is bad mouthing her. Most or all of the witnesses despised Guilliani. Most or all of the GOPs grilling at the hearing admired her service and dedications. Except fuck up Trump.
> 
> If she wasn’t a Trump supporter for 3 years and doing a bad job they should/could have fired her a long time ago. Don’t you think? Not when they are getting her involved with Trump corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From a leftist source, the LA Times.
> 
> Obama approves $75 million in nonlethal aid to Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is another one charwin can peruse, and then come back and deny again.  What do you bet?  Lol
> US ships 300,000 MREs to Ukraine military
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No intiendo.
> 
> Obama sent these and that aid. What are you trying to say.
Click to expand...


During that time, Ukraine was on the Corruption list and would not receive funds for offensive weapons.  It wasn't until 2017 they they were taken off the corruption list for Military Offensive Weapons Aid.  Not long after that, Congress awarded the 400 mil package that Rump held up.  There was NO reason other than corruption by Rump that explains why the delay.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

OKTexas said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You call others Commies yet you keep repeating the Commie created Misinformation.  Sounds to me like you don't want anyone to look closely at you, Comrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ignorant hillbilly, I've provided proof of everything I've said. You're the one that keeps spewing commie propaganda. Carry on commie.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what have you done to pay back America?  I gave 20 plus years in the US Military protecting your right to be an idiot.  If it were just you, I would say I wasted every second of it.  But when I see others, it makes it all worth it and more.  So you keep calling everyone that has an IQ above 60 a commie while you spew the same crap that the GRU keeps coming up with because Rump believes it himself.  That pretty well means you are a Putin supporter.  And it sounds like it's YOU that is the commie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh fucking right, the GRU caused all this.
> Ukraine ambassador putting out an op-ed against Trump
> Ukraine MP being a source for Fusion GPS
> Ukrainians putting out public statements against Trump
> Ukrainian Embassy cooperating with DNC operatives
> Burisma reps using Bidens name to get meetings with State
> And I have more, but not going to wast my time.
> 
> And if you want to engage in humble bragging, I have 21 plus years of active military service in the US Army, 26 plus for pay, and received an ARCOM and Bronze Star for service in Vietnam. You don't like me calling you a commie, stop acting like one.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just keep repeating the GRU misinformation.  Keep it up and maybe they will send you 20 Rubles.  What's that in American Dollars?  About 7 cents?
> 
> Bronze from Vietnam?  A Papercut gets you one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> GFY, you and your ilk are the best tools Putin has in the US. We had an election, you lost, deal with it.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Just pointing out the corruption that Rump does for his buddy Putin and the misinformation that you repeat from the GRU trying to cover that up.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

charwin95 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji2400]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to try me Americano?
> 
> Let me correct your last paragraph. Obama was the current POTUS in 2016 a Democrat. Any president I mean any Ukrainian President will support the current president because they are just beggars. Therefore he supported Clinton a Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no need for you to correct anything, since I have no dispute on who was the president in 2016.
> 
> Although I agree with you that they're beggars, their support for Clinton would mean meddling in our election, correct? Why did they work with DNC, and not with Barry's administration?
> 
> And while we're at it, they did beg for lethal military help, did they get it from the guy they were supporting?
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poroshenko tried to clean up the corruptions with the help of ambassador Yavanovich even with the new president Zelensky. That is why Guilliani tried to get rid of her because she won’t put up with corrupted cartels.
> 
> The same as zelensky support Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're jumping the gun here, so let's step back a little.
> 
> Poroshenko wasn't cleaning up corruption in Ukraine. He was part of their corruption. He was cleaning up Ukraine from his political opponents that were corrupted just as he was. Not just that he did not cleaned up their corrupt judges, police and prosecutors, and oligarchs from government, he kept them all, and his own corruption was the reason Zelensky got elected.
> 
> As for Ambassador Yovanovich, it is normal that Ambassador supports own president. She supported Barry while he was president, but she did not supported Trump. Is that normal? She also supported Poroshenko, and was against new president Zelensky. Is it normal that Zelensky have distrust in her and that our president, whom she doesn't like, replace her?
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort was already a known as bad dude even before Trump hired him. He hired him anyway. Like Flynn a military reject eating dinner with Putin. He hired him anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Manafort had history, but that history was know long before he started working for Trump campaign. Why nobody went after him at the time when he committed crimes? Oh wait, they were after him, but he was cleared, right? But great, he's bad dude, let's get him. There are ways of doing so, and DNC secretly working with Ukrainians is not a proper channel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should know better.
> 
> Let’s get these facts straight.
> 1. Manafort resigned as Trump campaign manager when he was exposed of illegal activities. Then Mueller went after him now in jail.
> 
> 2. Ambassador Yavanovich was employed by Trump for 3 years. She is a career diplomat with high remarks. She is a Trump supporter except when Guilliani went after her to inject Trump corrupted ideas. Going around bad mouthing her.
> Why? Guilliani and cronies knew she is tough and would not put up corruptions. Obviously she is a good one to have that job for 3 years.
> 
> 3. Obama military aid for Ukraine during Putin Crimea invasion. Do you honestly believe that those massive crates shipped to Ukraine are just blankets and first aid? It must be very powerful blankets and first aid that Russian separatists had not advanced an inch.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE LYING.
> 1. Zelensky never said any bad words against Yavanovich. Yavanovich never expressed anything against Zelensky. All of that came from lying president Trump.
> 
> 2. The only proof you got that Ukraine meddle in 2016 came from conspiracy theory promoted by Trump and Guilliani trying to save Putin. How convenient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yavanovich was one of the better ambassadors.  The only thing she did wrong was get in Trump's way.  Trump had to get rid her to establish Giuliani as the primary contact between Zelensky and the president.   Trump hoped to used Giuliani to work out the details of the investigation against the Bidens.  There was no other reason for him to be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. They could have just fired her without Guilliani running around trying to bad mouthing her or without any of that BS.
> I’m very surprised how amateurs are these people. Cannot even fire an ambassador properly. Cannot even hide an improper request of investigation. It has to be well announced. Too many people involved. Ineptness at highest level.
Click to expand...


There is no proper or improper way to fire an ambassador.  That's why Hussein fired them all before he even entered the White House after he won his first election.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji2400]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to try me Americano?
> 
> Let me correct your last paragraph. Obama was the current POTUS in 2016 a Democrat. Any president I mean any Ukrainian President will support the current president because they are just beggars. Therefore he supported Clinton a Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no need for you to correct anything, since I have no dispute on who was the president in 2016.
> 
> Although I agree with you that they're beggars, their support for Clinton would mean meddling in our election, correct? Why did they work with DNC, and not with Barry's administration?
> 
> And while we're at it, they did beg for lethal military help, did they get it from the guy they were supporting?
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poroshenko tried to clean up the corruptions with the help of ambassador Yavanovich even with the new president Zelensky. That is why Guilliani tried to get rid of her because she won’t put up with corrupted cartels.
> 
> The same as zelensky support Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're jumping the gun here, so let's step back a little.
> 
> Poroshenko wasn't cleaning up corruption in Ukraine. He was part of their corruption. He was cleaning up Ukraine from his political opponents that were corrupted just as he was. Not just that he did not cleaned up their corrupt judges, police and prosecutors, and oligarchs from government, he kept them all, and his own corruption was the reason Zelensky got elected.
> 
> As for Ambassador Yovanovich, it is normal that Ambassador supports own president. She supported Barry while he was president, but she did not supported Trump. Is that normal? She also supported Poroshenko, and was against new president Zelensky. Is it normal that Zelensky have distrust in her and that our president, whom she doesn't like, replace her?
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort was already a known as bad dude even before Trump hired him. He hired him anyway. Like Flynn a military reject eating dinner with Putin. He hired him anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Manafort had history, but that history was know long before he started working for Trump campaign. Why nobody went after him at the time when he committed crimes? Oh wait, they were after him, but he was cleared, right? But great, he's bad dude, let's get him. There are ways of doing so, and DNC secretly working with Ukrainians is not a proper channel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should know better.
> 
> Let’s get these facts straight.
> 1. Manafort resigned as Trump campaign manager when he was exposed of illegal activities. Then Mueller went after him now in jail.
> 
> 2. Ambassador Yavanovich was employed by Trump for 3 years. She is a career diplomat with high remarks. She is a Trump supporter except when Guilliani went after her to inject Trump corrupted ideas. Going around bad mouthing her.
> Why? Guilliani and cronies knew she is tough and would not put up corruptions. Obviously she is a good one to have that job for 3 years.
> 
> 3. Obama military aid for Ukraine during Putin Crimea invasion. Do you honestly believe that those massive crates shipped to Ukraine are just blankets and first aid? It must be very powerful blankets and first aid that Russian separatists had not advanced an inch.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE LYING.
> 1. Zelensky never said any bad words against Yavanovich. Yavanovich never expressed anything against Zelensky. All of that came from lying president Trump.
> 
> 2. The only proof you got that Ukraine meddle in 2016 came from conspiracy theory promoted by Trump and Guilliani trying to save Putin. How convenient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yavanovich was one of the better ambassadors.  The only thing she did wrong was get in Trump's way.  Trump had to get rid her to establish Giuliani as the primary contact between Zelensky and the president.   Trump hoped to used Giuliani to work out the details of the investigation against the Bidens.  There was no other reason for him to be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. They could have just fired her without Guilliani running around trying to bad mouthing her or without any of that BS.
> I’m very surprised how amateurs are these people. Cannot even fire an ambassador properly. Cannot even hide an improper request of investigation. It has to be well announced. Too many people involved. Ineptness at highest level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no proper or improper way to fire an ambassador.  That's why Hussein fired them all before he even entered the White House after he won his first election.
Click to expand...


Most weren't fired.  They were shuffled.  Did your Handler tell you to say that, comrade?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji2400]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no need for you to correct anything, since I have no dispute on who was the president in 2016.
> 
> Although I agree with you that they're beggars, their support for Clinton would mean meddling in our election, correct? Why did they work with DNC, and not with Barry's administration?
> 
> And while we're at it, they did beg for lethal military help, did they get it from the guy they were supporting?
> 
> You're jumping the gun here, so let's step back a little.
> 
> Poroshenko wasn't cleaning up corruption in Ukraine. He was part of their corruption. He was cleaning up Ukraine from his political opponents that were corrupted just as he was. Not just that he did not cleaned up their corrupt judges, police and prosecutors, and oligarchs from government, he kept them all, and his own corruption was the reason Zelensky got elected.
> 
> As for Ambassador Yovanovich, it is normal that Ambassador supports own president. She supported Barry while he was president, but she did not supported Trump. Is that normal? She also supported Poroshenko, and was against new president Zelensky. Is it normal that Zelensky have distrust in her and that our president, whom she doesn't like, replace her?
> 
> Yes, Manafort had history, but that history was know long before he started working for Trump campaign. Why nobody went after him at the time when he committed crimes? Oh wait, they were after him, but he was cleared, right? But great, he's bad dude, let's get him. There are ways of doing so, and DNC secretly working with Ukrainians is not a proper channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should know better.
> 
> Let’s get these facts straight.
> 1. Manafort resigned as Trump campaign manager when he was exposed of illegal activities. Then Mueller went after him now in jail.
> 
> 2. Ambassador Yavanovich was employed by Trump for 3 years. She is a career diplomat with high remarks. She is a Trump supporter except when Guilliani went after her to inject Trump corrupted ideas. Going around bad mouthing her.
> Why? Guilliani and cronies knew she is tough and would not put up corruptions. Obviously she is a good one to have that job for 3 years.
> 
> 3. Obama military aid for Ukraine during Putin Crimea invasion. Do you honestly believe that those massive crates shipped to Ukraine are just blankets and first aid? It must be very powerful blankets and first aid that Russian separatists had not advanced an inch.
> 
> 
> YOU ARE LYING.
> 1. Zelensky never said any bad words against Yavanovich. Yavanovich never expressed anything against Zelensky. All of that came from lying president Trump.
> 
> 2. The only proof you got that Ukraine meddle in 2016 came from conspiracy theory promoted by Trump and Guilliani trying to save Putin. How convenient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yavanovich was one of the better ambassadors.  The only thing she did wrong was get in Trump's way.  Trump had to get rid her to establish Giuliani as the primary contact between Zelensky and the president.   Trump hoped to used Giuliani to work out the details of the investigation against the Bidens.  There was no other reason for him to be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. They could have just fired her without Guilliani running around trying to bad mouthing her or without any of that BS.
> I’m very surprised how amateurs are these people. Cannot even fire an ambassador properly. Cannot even hide an improper request of investigation. It has to be well announced. Too many people involved. Ineptness at highest level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no proper or improper way to fire an ambassador.  That's why Hussein fired them all before he even entered the White House after he won his first election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most weren't fired.  They were shuffled.  Did your Handler tell you to say that, comrade?
Click to expand...


Actually no, the Washington Post did. 

http://voices.washingtonpost.com/44/2008/12/obama-gives-political-ambassad.html


----------



## OKTexas

Daryl Hunt said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji2400]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do know better,  at least know better than you.
> 
> The word "fact" doesn't mean what you wish it to mean.
> 
> None of those activities are related to Trump campaign or Trump. They were all process crimes that Trump didn't know about, and when he find out, he fired him. That doesn't discredit Trump in any way.
> 
> I notice you got her name wrong several times, it's Yovanovitch, by the way.
> 
> Before being US Ambassador during Trump presidency, she was Ambassador in Ukraine for President Barry, who appointed her there. I don't know where did you get that, but she was *not* Trump supporter. There was no smear campaign against her, those are her claims that nobody else can back up. There are several reasons she was replaced, and from what I understood it goes like this.
> 
> In March 2019, while she was still US Ambassador in Ukraine, she delivered speech where she openly called for firing of then current Ukrainian prosecutor general, and that would be Yuriy Lutsenko. Although Lutsenko was corrupt, and deserve firing, it's not up to her to call for his firing, since as US Ambassador she has to follow rules of Vienna Convention that regulate conduct of foreign diplomats in host countries. She violated the international rule that foreign diplomats avoid becoming involved in the internal affairs and elections of their host country.
> 
> *Vienna Convention Chapter III*
> 
> Second, she is US Ambassador and serve at the pleasure of the president. Not former president, but the current president. According to the letter written in *May 2018 *(notice the date that is way before Giuliani got involved, and way before the elections in Ukraine) by House Rules Committee Chairman Pete Sessions to Secretary Pompeo, about Ambassador Yovanovitch was making anti-Trump comments and he suggested she should be recalled. That has nothing to do with Giuliani or anybody else, it's just her disliking the president she was serving.
> 
> I'm sure you can find the letter yourself if you tried. If you have SCRIBD account, you can read the letter *HERE.*
> 
> Unlike you, I don't speculate, i support what I write with links to documents and articles. During this impeachment inquiry, several witnesses testified that Ukraine did not get lethal military help from Barry's administration. Even Ambassador Yovanovitch testified so. I don't have to think what Barry send to Ukraine, all I have to do is listen to people that were involved.
> 
> As for lying, compare what I wrote to your own writings. As I said above, unlike you I don't speculate. I provide documents that are actually facts you mentioned at the top of your post. Speculations are not facts. All you have so far are just that... speculations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly accused you of LYING twice 1 and 2 but you ignored it.
> 
> 
> Manafort . Are you saying that Trump just silly willy hired people without verifications? Are you saying he doesn’t know him beforehand? Bullshit.
> 
> 
> Military aid to Ukraine. I worked with active military and veterans on regular basis. So I know far more than you. And I gave a you a straight facts. Did the Russian separatist advance against those blankets and first aid? The answer is NO?
> 
> Yavanovitch. All of that you posted against her are totally FALSE. You don’t have any proof or record of that... Getting Guilliani involved alone is way off. Maybe you have not watched the hearing. She even said.... She doesn’t know why Guilliani is bad mouthing her. Most or all of the witnesses despised Guilliani. Most or all of the GOPs grilling at the hearing admired her service and dedications. Except fuck up Trump.
> 
> If she wasn’t a Trump supporter for 3 years and doing a bad job they should/could have fired her a long time ago. Don’t you think? Not when they are getting her involved with Trump corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From a leftist source, the LA Times.
> 
> Obama approves $75 million in nonlethal aid to Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is another one charwin can peruse, and then come back and deny again.  What do you bet?  Lol
> US ships 300,000 MREs to Ukraine military
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No intiendo.
> 
> Obama sent these and that aid. What are you trying to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> During that time, Ukraine was on the Corruption list and would not receive funds for offensive weapons.  It wasn't until 2017 they they were taken off the corruption list for Military Offensive Weapons Aid.  Not long after that, Congress awarded the 400 mil package that Rump held up.  There was NO reason other than corruption by Rump that explains why the delay.
Click to expand...



Wow, more commie lies, Trump had already provided Javelin ATMs in a 47 million dollar package that included 210 Javelins and 35 launchers. Ukraine just purchased another 75 ATMs and 3 more launchers. Neither were part of the 400 million aid package.

.


----------



## OKTexas

Daryl Hunt said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ignorant hillbilly, I've provided proof of everything I've said. You're the one that keeps spewing commie propaganda. Carry on commie.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what have you done to pay back America?  I gave 20 plus years in the US Military protecting your right to be an idiot.  If it were just you, I would say I wasted every second of it.  But when I see others, it makes it all worth it and more.  So you keep calling everyone that has an IQ above 60 a commie while you spew the same crap that the GRU keeps coming up with because Rump believes it himself.  That pretty well means you are a Putin supporter.  And it sounds like it's YOU that is the commie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh fucking right, the GRU caused all this.
> Ukraine ambassador putting out an op-ed against Trump
> Ukraine MP being a source for Fusion GPS
> Ukrainians putting out public statements against Trump
> Ukrainian Embassy cooperating with DNC operatives
> Burisma reps using Bidens name to get meetings with State
> And I have more, but not going to wast my time.
> 
> And if you want to engage in humble bragging, I have 21 plus years of active military service in the US Army, 26 plus for pay, and received an ARCOM and Bronze Star for service in Vietnam. You don't like me calling you a commie, stop acting like one.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just keep repeating the GRU misinformation.  Keep it up and maybe they will send you 20 Rubles.  What's that in American Dollars?  About 7 cents?
> 
> Bronze from Vietnam?  A Papercut gets you one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> GFY, you and your ilk are the best tools Putin has in the US. We had an election, you lost, deal with it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just pointing out the corruption that Rump does for his buddy Putin and the misinformation that you repeat from the GRU trying to cover that up.
Click to expand...



In other words, LYING! Good job commie, your comrade Putin is proud of you.

.


----------



## BluesLegend

edward37 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gutless Dem clowns do something about it DO IT impeach Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Revenge is best served cold  We can stick pins in you traitors until election day
Click to expand...


The Dem party will no longer exist after election day you fools poked the bear.


----------



## Doc7505

*Impeachment Is Destroying Democrats​*


Impeachment Is Destroying Democrats
November 24, 2019 ~ By Jeff Crouere 
The goal of the House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-CA) and other Democratic Party leaders in the U.S. House of Representatives has been to use the impeachment inquiry to destroy President Donald Trump. They hope to impeach him, followed by conviction and removal from the U.S. Senate. Otherwise, they believe he will be so politically damaged that he will resign before the next election. Ironically, the exact opposite political result is occurring. It seems the American people are realizing there are major problems with the impeachment process. The inquiry was approved by the House of Representatives without a single vote from a Republican member. In fact, two Democrats voted with the Republicans against launching the inquiry. The inquiry was a fulfillment of a longstanding desire on behalf of members such as Congresswoman Maxine Waters (D-CA). Other Democrats and liberal media outlets have been championing the impeachment of the President for the entire three years of his administration.
Democrats are not only suffering from poor fundraising totals, but their presidential candidates are not creating much enthusiasm among the American people. Their latest debate was held this week and broadcast on MSNBC. Overall, it was a massive failure. On social media, mentions dropped significantly from their previous debates. More worrisome, viewership for the latest debate was quite anemic. According to the Nielsen ratings, only 6.6 million Americans watched the fifth Democratic presidential debate. This was the lowest rated presidential debate of this election cycle and represented a huge 20% decline from the last televised debate in October. Instead, the evidence shows that Democrats should be worried, not celebrating. The American people are tiring of the Democratic Party’s political antics. It seems the party’s obsession with destroying President Donald Trump may backfire on them in the 2020 election. For our country’s sake, let’s hope and pray they get the political result they richly deserve.

Comment:
Where has the leading advocate for impeachment, Maxine Waters, been during the entire impeachment horse and pony show? Since President Trump got elected her “impeach 45” mantra reverberated constantly like a broken record. Yet after the impeachment inquiry began she seems to have been relegated to the basement with all the other crazy aunts.
Part of the problem is that the general public NO longer TRUSTS the “popular press” to be FAIR, HONEST or even INTELLIGENT.
I find that sad but the MSN and their employees brought it on themselves.
I want to see Schitf Waters, Pelosi and Swalwell on the Senate hot seat answering questions regarding their lies. Seeing just one of these seditionists go to prison would be like catching a record walleye after days and days of fishing and not getting a bite at all. It would be like a deep, cool breath of fresh air to every one in the country who isn't stupid. Seeing a bunch of them go to prison would be a big step America resurrecting itself.


----------



## edward37

BluesLegend said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gutless Dem clowns do something about it DO IT impeach Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Revenge is best served cold  We can stick pins in you traitors until election day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dem party will no longer exist after election day you fools poked the bear.
Click to expand...

Blues  you're hopeless   Your party the pubs are killing America


----------



## BluesLegend

edward37 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gutless Dem clowns do something about it DO IT impeach Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Revenge is best served cold  We can stick pins in you traitors until election day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dem party will no longer exist after election day you fools poked the bear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blues  you're hopeless   Your party the pubs are killing America
Click to expand...


Meh, Dem clowns have no say in the matter. Even 58% of independents are against impeachment. Are you trying to lose the 2020 elections on purpose?


----------



## Daryl Hunt

OKTexas said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what have you done to pay back America?  I gave 20 plus years in the US Military protecting your right to be an idiot.  If it were just you, I would say I wasted every second of it.  But when I see others, it makes it all worth it and more.  So you keep calling everyone that has an IQ above 60 a commie while you spew the same crap that the GRU keeps coming up with because Rump believes it himself.  That pretty well means you are a Putin supporter.  And it sounds like it's YOU that is the commie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh fucking right, the GRU caused all this.
> Ukraine ambassador putting out an op-ed against Trump
> Ukraine MP being a source for Fusion GPS
> Ukrainians putting out public statements against Trump
> Ukrainian Embassy cooperating with DNC operatives
> Burisma reps using Bidens name to get meetings with State
> And I have more, but not going to wast my time.
> 
> And if you want to engage in humble bragging, I have 21 plus years of active military service in the US Army, 26 plus for pay, and received an ARCOM and Bronze Star for service in Vietnam. You don't like me calling you a commie, stop acting like one.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just keep repeating the GRU misinformation.  Keep it up and maybe they will send you 20 Rubles.  What's that in American Dollars?  About 7 cents?
> 
> Bronze from Vietnam?  A Papercut gets you one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> GFY, you and your ilk are the best tools Putin has in the US. We had an election, you lost, deal with it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just pointing out the corruption that Rump does for his buddy Putin and the misinformation that you repeat from the GRU trying to cover that up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, LYING! Good job commie, your comrade Putin is proud of you.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Considering you are repeating Putins....er.....what Rump says, looks to me that you are the commie Putin loving commie.  How's the weather in Moscow these days.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

BluesLegend said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gutless Dem clowns do something about it DO IT impeach Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Revenge is best served cold  We can stick pins in you traitors until election day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dem party will no longer exist after election day you fools poked the bear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blues  you're hopeless   Your party the pubs are killing America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, Dem clowns have no say in the matter. Even 58% of independents are against impeachment. Are you trying to lose the 2020 elections on purpose?
Click to expand...


You commies already said it yourself.   None of us can believe in Polls especially in from the commie conspiracy sites you take your polls from.  When you post so much GRU crap, do they pay in in Rubles?


----------



## BluesLegend

Daryl Hunt said:


> You commies already said it yourself.   None of us can believe in Polls especially in from the commie conspiracy sites you take your polls from.  When you post so much GRU crap, do they pay in in Rubles?



^^^ right these crazy Dem's should run the country


----------



## edward37

BluesLegend said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You commies already said it yourself.   None of us can believe in Polls especially in from the commie conspiracy sites you take your polls from.  When you post so much GRU crap, do they pay in in Rubles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ right these crazy Dem's should run the country
Click to expand...

No one says dems should run the country   but you AH's are letting Russia run it


----------



## BluesLegend

edward37 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You commies already said it yourself.   None of us can believe in Polls especially in from the commie conspiracy sites you take your polls from.  When you post so much GRU crap, do they pay in in Rubles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ right these crazy Dem's should run the country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one says dems should run the country   but you AH's are letting Russia run it
Click to expand...


Russia is running the country...riiiiiiight


----------



## edward37

BluesLegend said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You commies already said it yourself.   None of us can believe in Polls especially in from the commie conspiracy sites you take your polls from.  When you post so much GRU crap, do they pay in in Rubles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ right these crazy Dem's should run the country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one says dems should run the country   but you AH's are letting Russia run it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia is running the country...riiiiiiight
Click to expand...

Sure they are  They have our president kissing Putins ass


----------



## charwin95

Ame[emoji2400]icano said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly accused you of LYING twice 1 and 2 but you ignored it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not ignore it, I answered to it within the whole context. Since your attention span is shorter than of the gold fish, let me repeat.
> 
> *** According to the letter written in *May 2018 * by House Rules Committee Chairman Pete Sessions to Secretary Pompeo, about Ambassador Yovanovitch was making anti-Trump comments and he suggested she should be recalled. That has nothing to do with Giuliani or anybody else, it's just her disliking the president she was serving. Notice the date that is way before Giuliani got involved, and way before the elections in Ukraine.
> 
> Second, here is the text from the transcript of the phone call between Trump and Zelensky. Read this, asshole.
> 
> Zelensky:"... I would kindly ask you if you have any additional information that you can provide to us, it would be very helpful for the investigation to make sure that we administer justice in our country with regard to the Ambassador to the United States from Ukraine as far as *I recall her name was Ivanovich*. It was great that you were the first one who told me that she was a bad ambassador *because I agree·with you 100%*. *Her attitude towards me was far from the best as she admired the previous President and she was on his side*. *She would not accept me as a new President well enough."*
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. The only proof you got that Ukraine meddle in 2016 came from conspiracy theory promoted by Trump and Guilliani trying to save Putin. How convenient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukrainians admitted they were interfering with US elections by working with DNC to help Hillary campaign. The have head of their new Anti-corruption bureau" on tape that they were helping Hillary campaign. Their Ukrainian court declared they were doing so. Even Politico, which is nowhere near the right wing wrote about it.
> 
> *Ukrainian efforts to sabotage Trump backfire*
> 
> You may want to discredit it, but its truth that the Wikileaks DNC email dump also confirmed DNC operative Chalupa working with Ukrainians on getting dirt on Manafort and Trump. Her actual emails confirms that.
> 
> Edit: Here is the audio tape that Glenn Beck played about Ukrainian officials were helping Hillary. Tape was released by member of Ukrainian parliament and it reveals Artem Sytnyk, director of the National Anti-Corruption Bureau of Ukraine, stating that he tried to sabotage the campaign of Donald Trump in an effort to boost Clinton.
> 
> *WATCH HERE*
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort . Are you saying that Trump just silly willy hired people without verifications? Are you saying he doesn’t know him beforehand? Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not saying that. Manafort used to work for Reagan, I think. Then he became lobbyist. Then he went to Ukraine, made shitload of money. There used to be investigation about it years back, but he was cleared back then. The reason the investigation was reopened by Mueller was because he work for Trump campaign and new information surfaced from Ukrainians that channeled it to DNC. Without that, Mueller would have nothing on him.
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Military aid to Ukraine. I worked with active military and veterans on regular basis. So I know far more than you. And I gave a you a straight facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Riiight. You work with military and veterans. So what? I don't give a shit who you work with, and what you think know is what you "heard" from suppose people that probably have no relations with Ukraine.
> 
> Listen the testimonies of people directly involved in Ukraine. No lethal military aid was provided during Barry's administration. Those ARE the straight facts.
> 
> And by the way, I am a veteran.
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Russian separatist advance against those blankets and first aid? The answer is NO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO? LOL
> 
> Tell me, who controls Crimea today?
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yavanovitch. All of that you posted against her are totally FALSE. You don’t have any proof or record of that... Getting Guilliani involved alone is way off. Maybe you have not watched the hearing. She even said.... She doesn’t know why Guilliani is bad mouthing her. Most or all of the witnesses despised Guilliani. Most or all of the GOPs grilling at the hearing admired her service and dedications. Except fuck up Trump.
> 
> If she wasn’t a Trump supporter for 3 years and doing a bad job they should/could have fired her a long time ago. Don’t you think? Not when they are getting her involved with Trump corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted link to letter from Sessions to Pompeo. And above I quoted Zelensky own words. Those were actual proofs.
Click to expand...


Dude you are full of cow dung. 

You are veteran doesn’t mean you know what you are talking about. 

*** According. Where is your link? Your BS dated May 2018. So why didn’t they fired her then? Pompeo is in charge of state and foreign affairs. So why is he getting informed from Pete Sessions? Do you expect any kinds of truthfulness coming from Sessions and Pompeo that works for this idiot? 
So they fired her when she is get on the way of Guilliani. Right? 

Here is the Wikipedia 2019 please update your ignorance. 

If Yavanovitch was bad mouthing Zelensky or Trump.
That is because Guilliani already planted those lies against her. Guilliani traveled to Ukraine this January. 

At the hearing NONE nothing of your bullshit from GOPs that was mentioned against her. NONE. No anti Trump or anti Zelensky. She is on the attack. 

It’s really hard to believed that an ambassador at that level will bad mouthing a new elected president and the us president. 

Your conspiracy theory that Ukrainian not the Russian rape your democracy during 2016 election. Was already proven totally false by the US intelligence agencies that are hired by this reject POTUS. 

Your link from Politico 2017 supposed to be credible today? Just ask your self if you are an honest person. Why didn’t this lying piece of shit president didn’t blame Ukraine before? Never till late  this year. Why?  

That was also brought up by Fiona Hill at the hearing in front of Nunez. To stop because this is planted by Russian operatives embrace by Trump to save his buddy Putin. 

Who controls Crimea and Syria? Trump’s lover Putin. Do you expect Trump will do anything against Putin? 

Trump–Ukraine scandal - Wikipedia

Me working with veterans and active military officials goes back in the early 90s. I can assure you that I know by far more than you know and anybody in this site. I can assure you that 100%. 
I also knew several states officials here and overseas. My godson work’s here at DC for 22 years. 

So I know what I’m talking about. YOU DON’T. 

If you believed in a conspiracy crap theory without any facts then rely based from enemy of this country. Then I grade you 85% you don’t know anything. Then you used it against your country. Then you are a traitor. Like this reject POTUS. 
And you are a veteran?


----------



## BluesLegend

edward37 said:


> Sure they are  They have our president kissing Putins ass



I love your posts Eddie, they convince Dem's and Independents to vote for Trump. Keep em coming.


----------



## edward37

BluesLegend said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they are  They have our president kissing Putins ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your posts Eddie, they convince Dem's and Independents to vote for Trump. Keep em coming.
Click to expand...

then learn to speak fn Russian Blues This pos in our WH plays into putins hands


----------



## charwin95

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should ask your boi why is he afraid and after Biden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Ukraine is corrupt and so is Biden.  With no experience, Hunter got a multi-million dollar job with a corrupt company in a corrupt country.  But as far as the left is concerned, nothing to see here folks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don’t have any evidence that Biden was corrupt.
> But we have a very very clear evidence that Trump is very corrupt. That’s a fact jack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This planet has 7.5 billion people on it.  Do you mean to tell me there is nothing corrupt about a VP's son getting the job when he was the least qualified out of all these people?  Not only that, but the highest paid member on the board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking about corrupt. Why don’t you start with your Boi Trump?
> 
> The only idiots that keeps talking about Biden and his son committed corruption are Trump supporters. Nobody else.
> 
> As far as unqualified. Trump is inept and most unqualified president. The whole world knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The requirements to be a US President are written within the US Constitution, and Trump meets those requirements.  You don't have to be an establishment person to get to be President.
> 
> A two year 45 million dollar investigation that turned up nothing in regards to why it was started began over a joke Trump made about getting Hillary's emails.  But a drug addict, kicked out of the military, in and out of rehabs three times, gets a job for 83,000 a year, and nobody is supposed to care.
Click to expand...


Mueller did not exonerate Trump. It just they can’t indict a sitting president. That’s a fact jack. I’m not sure why you have to brought this up? Poorly informed? 

We are talking about unqualified which I gave you several examples. Trump and Kushner. 

So Hunter got a high paying job and unqualified? SO WHAT? 
Another example. How many of Trump former cabinets that are unqualified, over paid, fired or corrupted? 

If this is all you’ve got against Biden then it’s laughable. Hunter has nothing to do with all these lying propaganda that you and your buddies are spreading.

Here is Hunter Biden Wikipedia. You may want to update yourself. He is paid $50,000 not $83,000 that you are lying. 

Hunter Biden - Wikipedia

FACT CHECK: Was Hunter Biden Paid As Much As $50,000 A Month For His Work With Burisma?


----------



## charwin95

Picaro said:


> Now that the 'Impeachment' scam is completely dead and there is now no way they can vote for it, what is the next propaganda campaign going to be?



How do you even know that?


----------



## beagle9

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no difference between a Socialist and a Democrat Socialist.  They threw the name Democrat in there to edge into the party, which will be totally Socialist within the next two decades.
> 
> And since you don't read posts before you reply, I'll state it again: the only stance of Trump that the that the white supremacists like is his southern border policy, because it keeps Hispanics out of the country.  They don't care what his reasons are.  It benefits them as far as they're concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Lenin was Social-Democrat. There is no difference in between Russian Marxist philosophy from today's so called Social Democrats.
> 
> *Lenin: The Tasks of the Russian Social-Democrats*
> 
> *Lenin’s Conception of Socialism*
> 
> View attachment 291321
> 
> Forward anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's how they will ease it in.
> 
> It went from Democrat to progressive.
> From progressive to liberalism.
> From liberalism to Democrat socialism. \
> 
> Down the road.
> 
> Democrat socialism to socialism.
> From socialism to socialist communism.
> From socialist communism to plain communism.
Click to expand...

Yep, and the reason being is because when ever you start making demands on the people in which will be known to not be accepted by them, then this is when the progression of these things begin to take place. This goes for anything the people of this country find inappropriate for them to be forced into.


----------



## charwin95

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Your people started these corruptions. Trump is the most corrupted disgusting dishonest POTUS. Trump is not a good person.
> 
> If your boi was smart enough to make an illegal move. The whole country would not be in this predicament. The Trump team are so inept and stupid they could have done this very easily without all the other people involved.
> 
> But Nah! It has to be a grandeur.
> 
> Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple.
> 
> Trump asked a favor from a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is very clear example of a corrupted POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIs so-called political rival got his drug addicted son a job paying 80K a month in an industry he had no experience in, in a country he had no business in; didn't even know a word of their language. And you want to label who is corrupt?
> 
> None of what you and the other commies claim can be proven.  Unless you can testify and show how Democrats are able to read minds, then you have no legitimate case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We went these over before.
> Hunter got the high paying job with no experience. So?
> 
> Trump asking a favor to a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is not acceptable no matter how much you twist it. Trump is a piece of shit.
> 
> How is Kushner running around with out diplomatic experience? Don’t tell me he is doing it for free.
> 
> How is Guilliani a private citizen running around like a diplomat? Spreading corrupted propaganda. Don’t tell me he is doing it for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF does that have to do with it?  Trump can hire anybody he wants.
> 
> View attachment 291181
> 
> This is not about Joe hiring somebody.  It's about getting favors from a foreign corrupt company.  Favors are not granted out of kindness.  People expect something in return.  An email was discovered through the FOIA that showed one from Burisma, dropping Hunters name to curry favor from the State Department.
> 
> Impeachment is not for what you or others find acceptable or not.  Impeachment is for high crimes and misdemeanors, none of which Donald is part of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking about hypocrite.
> You mentioned Hunter unqualified and highly paid. I gave you an exact example of the same situations. You are full of cow dung.
> 
> I deal with hundreds of suppliers and vendors. So when I ask one of them to hire one of my nephews. That is a favor. Is that bad?
> 
> Biden ask Burisma to hire his son. Where did Biden violate any rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't know because it''s never been investigated.  That's why Trump asked Zelensky to "look into it" as a favor.  And if there is something that shows corruption, then Trump could have the IG look at that.
> 
> No, it's not bad if you ask a vendor to hire your nephew.  But then again, you have no power to return the favor.
Click to expand...


Wrong very wrong. 
Asking a foreign leader a favor to dig dirt against his political rival. Is totally wrong. 
You can twist however you want to protect this piece of shit president. That is not right. 

I asked you a very simple reality question. Your answer is very wrong. Let me ask you again.

I deal with hundreds of vendors and suppliers regularly. If I asked one them a favor to hire my nephew. 
Where and what law or any code of ethics did I violate? 
Return back the favor? Giving them a contract. 

Joe Biden got his son Hunter a job at Butisma. Tell me what law did he violate?

Trump getting his son inlaw a job unqualified. Is that also unacceptable?


----------



## OKTexas

Daryl Hunt said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh fucking right, the GRU caused all this.
> Ukraine ambassador putting out an op-ed against Trump
> Ukraine MP being a source for Fusion GPS
> Ukrainians putting out public statements against Trump
> Ukrainian Embassy cooperating with DNC operatives
> Burisma reps using Bidens name to get meetings with State
> And I have more, but not going to wast my time.
> 
> And if you want to engage in humble bragging, I have 21 plus years of active military service in the US Army, 26 plus for pay, and received an ARCOM and Bronze Star for service in Vietnam. You don't like me calling you a commie, stop acting like one.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep repeating the GRU misinformation.  Keep it up and maybe they will send you 20 Rubles.  What's that in American Dollars?  About 7 cents?
> 
> Bronze from Vietnam?  A Papercut gets you one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> GFY, you and your ilk are the best tools Putin has in the US. We had an election, you lost, deal with it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just pointing out the corruption that Rump does for his buddy Putin and the misinformation that you repeat from the GRU trying to cover that up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, LYING! Good job commie, your comrade Putin is proud of you.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering you are repeating Putins....er.....what Rump says, looks to me that you are the commie Putin loving commie.  How's the weather in Moscow these days.
Click to expand...



GFY, I gave you links and facts, now run along you're wasting my time repeating yourself.

.


----------



## beagle9

RealDave said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had every right to hold up aid if the reason was to investigate or find out if Ukraine interfered in the 2016 elections, and if the Bidens were involved in that corruption over time as well. Not doing these things if have suspicion's of, would constitute a dereliction of duty.
> 
> 
> 
> We already know this Ukraine election meddling has been debunked.
> 
> But Putin thanks you for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Debunked? LOL
> 
> Ukraine placed bet on Hillary, and worked against Trump.
> 
> Here is Financial Times article from *2016*. They proclaimed that Trump is "pro-Russian" without anything to support it and supported Hillary who was "pro-Ukrainian", because Barry send them blankets and MREs.
> 
> *Ukraine’s leaders campaign against ‘pro-Putin’ Trump*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Leshchenko and Ukraine’s anti-corruption bureau published a secret ledger this month that authorities claim show millions of dollars of off-the-book cash payments to Paul Manafort, Mr Trump’s campaign director, while he was advising Mr Yanukovich’s Regions party from 2005.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No support for their claim that Trump was pro-Russia?
> 
> Okay, Never mind his statement that he would consider recognizing Crimea as Russian territory and lifting the sanctions against Russia if he were elected.
> 
> 
> It's all moot now anyway. Trump is clearly all the way up inside Putin's Russian ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Other than releasing the American energy industry....which hurts putin
> 
> Telling NATO to pay for their militaries...which hurts putin.
> 
> Telling Germany to stop building a pipeline to Russia...which hurts putin.
> 
> Supplying the Ukraine with actual military weapons to fight russia...which hurts putin.
> 
> Killing russian soldiers in Syria...which hurts putin.
> 
> There are others, but those are off the top of my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Believed Putin over US Intel agencies
> Pulled out of Syria giving it to Putin
> Wants Putin back in the G7
> Offered Putin a free penthouse in Trump Tower Moscow.
> Left the Russian election interference wide open for 2020
> Ended a nuclear agreement to give Putin a green light to build new nukes
> Ending a mutual fly over agreement to verify nuke agreements so Putin can make more nukes
Click to expand...

Putin has got to be amused at how much you think America controls him and Russia in the world. Do you realize that Russia is a super power just like we are ??? Do you realize that they have some of the most power nukes in the world, just like we do ??

Do you think that we can control or rule the world ??


----------



## charwin95

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Your people started these corruptions. Trump is the most corrupted disgusting dishonest POTUS. Trump is not a good person.
> 
> If your boi was smart enough to make an illegal move. The whole country would not be in this predicament. The Trump team are so inept and stupid they could have done this very easily without all the other people involved.
> 
> But Nah! It has to be a grandeur.
> 
> Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple.
> 
> Trump asked a favor from a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is very clear example of a corrupted POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIs so-called political rival got his drug addicted son a job paying 80K a month in an industry he had no experience in, in a country he had no business in; didn't even know a word of their language. And you want to label who is corrupt?
> 
> None of what you and the other commies claim can be proven.  Unless you can testify and show how Democrats are able to read minds, then you have no legitimate case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We went these over before.
> Hunter got the high paying job with no experience. So?
> 
> Trump asking a favor to a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is not acceptable no matter how much you twist it. Trump is a piece of shit.
> 
> How is Kushner running around with out diplomatic experience? Don’t tell me he is doing it for free.
> 
> How is Guilliani a private citizen running around like a diplomat? Spreading corrupted propaganda. Don’t tell me he is doing it for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF does that have to do with it?  Trump can hire anybody he wants.
> 
> View attachment 291181
> 
> This is not about Joe hiring somebody.  It's about getting favors from a foreign corrupt company.  Favors are not granted out of kindness.  People expect something in return.  An email was discovered through the FOIA that showed one from Burisma, dropping Hunters name to curry favor from the State Department.
> 
> Impeachment is not for what you or others find acceptable or not.  Impeachment is for high crimes and misdemeanors, none of which Donald is part of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you look at the meaning of the term "high crimes and misdemeanors" as used in the constitution.  It has a much broader interpretation than criminal felonies and misdemeanors.
> 
> High crimes and misdemeanors - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh trust me, I already have.  But then it begs the question of, what President hasn't committed high crimes?
Click to expand...


If you already have. I doubt it because you are still posting hypocritical and lying information.


----------



## charwin95

Ame[emoji2400]icano said:


> Ame[emoji2400]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this impeachment inquiry, and how is handled by Schiff is kinda telling me that Schiff is somehow connected to Ukraine, maybe even to Burisma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, just yesterday I called it.
> 
> Shots fired!
> 
> View attachment 291199
> 
> *Rudy Giuliani Twitter*
Click to expand...


BULLSHIT. Do you expect anything honest from these corrupted disgusting people piece of shit like Guilliani? 

These people can post anything then poorly informed people and ignorant idiots like you eat it right away.


----------



## beagle9

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> HIs so-called political rival got his drug addicted son a job paying 80K a month in an industry he had no experience in, in a country he had no business in; didn't even know a word of their language. And you want to label who is corrupt?
> 
> None of what you and the other commies claim can be proven.  Unless you can testify and show how Democrats are able to read minds, then you have no legitimate case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went these over before.
> Hunter got the high paying job with no experience. So?
> 
> Trump asking a favor to a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is not acceptable no matter how much you twist it. Trump is a piece of shit.
> 
> How is Kushner running around with out diplomatic experience? Don’t tell me he is doing it for free.
> 
> How is Guilliani a private citizen running around like a diplomat? Spreading corrupted propaganda. Don’t tell me he is doing it for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF does that have to do with it?  Trump can hire anybody he wants.
> 
> View attachment 291181
> 
> This is not about Joe hiring somebody.  It's about getting favors from a foreign corrupt company.  Favors are not granted out of kindness.  People expect something in return.  An email was discovered through the FOIA that showed one from Burisma, dropping Hunters name to curry favor from the State Department.
> 
> Impeachment is not for what you or others find acceptable or not.  Impeachment is for high crimes and misdemeanors, none of which Donald is part of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking about hypocrite.
> You mentioned Hunter unqualified and highly paid. I gave you an exact example of the same situations. You are full of cow dung.
> 
> I deal with hundreds of suppliers and vendors. So when I ask one of them to hire one of my nephews. That is a favor. Is that bad?
> 
> Biden ask Burisma to hire his son. Where did Biden violate any rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't know because it''s never been investigated.  That's why Trump asked Zelensky to "look into it" as a favor.  And if there is something that shows corruption, then Trump could have the IG look at that.
> 
> No, it's not bad if you ask a vendor to hire your nephew.  But then again, you have no power to return the favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong very wrong.
> Asking a foreign leader a favor to dig dirt against his political rival. Is totally wrong.
> You can twist however you want to protect this piece of shit president. That is not right.
> 
> I asked you a very simple reality question. Your answer is very wrong. Let me ask you again.
> 
> I deal with hundreds of vendors and suppliers regularly. If I asked one them a favor to hire my nephew.
> Where and what law or any code of ethics did I violate?
> Return back the favor? Giving them a contract.
> 
> Joe Biden got his son Hunter a job at Butisma. Tell me what law did he violate?
> 
> Trump getting his son inlaw a job unqualified. Is that also unacceptable?
Click to expand...

So now it's finally gotten around to Biden did get his son a job at Burisma ?? LOL


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> HIs so-called political rival got his drug addicted son a job paying 80K a month in an industry he had no experience in, in a country he had no business in; didn't even know a word of their language. And you want to label who is corrupt?
> 
> None of what you and the other commies claim can be proven.  Unless you can testify and show how Democrats are able to read minds, then you have no legitimate case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went these over before.
> Hunter got the high paying job with no experience. So?
> 
> Trump asking a favor to a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is not acceptable no matter how much you twist it. Trump is a piece of shit.
> 
> How is Kushner running around with out diplomatic experience? Don’t tell me he is doing it for free.
> 
> How is Guilliani a private citizen running around like a diplomat? Spreading corrupted propaganda. Don’t tell me he is doing it for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF does that have to do with it?  Trump can hire anybody he wants.
> 
> View attachment 291181
> 
> This is not about Joe hiring somebody.  It's about getting favors from a foreign corrupt company.  Favors are not granted out of kindness.  People expect something in return.  An email was discovered through the FOIA that showed one from Burisma, dropping Hunters name to curry favor from the State Department.
> 
> Impeachment is not for what you or others find acceptable or not.  Impeachment is for high crimes and misdemeanors, none of which Donald is part of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking about hypocrite.
> You mentioned Hunter unqualified and highly paid. I gave you an exact example of the same situations. You are full of cow dung.
> 
> I deal with hundreds of suppliers and vendors. So when I ask one of them to hire one of my nephews. That is a favor. Is that bad?
> 
> Biden ask Burisma to hire his son. Where did Biden violate any rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't know because it''s never been investigated.  That's why Trump asked Zelensky to "look into it" as a favor.  And if there is something that shows corruption, then Trump could have the IG look at that.
> 
> No, it's not bad if you ask a vendor to hire your nephew.  But then again, you have no power to return the favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong very wrong.
> Asking a foreign leader a favor to dig dirt against his political rival. Is totally wrong.
> You can twist however you want to protect this piece of shit president. That is not right.
> 
> I asked you a very simple reality question. Your answer is very wrong. Let me ask you again.
> 
> I deal with hundreds of vendors and suppliers regularly. If I asked one them a favor to hire my nephew.
> Where and what law or any code of ethics did I violate?
> Return back the favor? Giving them a contract.
> 
> Joe Biden got his son Hunter a job at Butisma. Tell me what law did he violate?
> 
> Trump getting his son inlaw a job unqualified. Is that also unacceptable?
Click to expand...


Why do you keep asking questions I or others have answered already?  

Show me where Trump used the term Dig Dirt. 

You people on the left are such hypocrites.  On one hand, you're trying to make claim that what Joe did was perfectly fine and legal.  On the other hand, you want to see Trump impeached for being accused of doing the exact same thing.  

Joe asked for the prosecutor to be fired, he got it. 
Trump asked for a favor to look into Burisma and Hunter, he never got it. 

Joe threaten US aid to Ukraine. 
Trump never threatened US aid for anything.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> HIs so-called political rival got his drug addicted son a job paying 80K a month in an industry he had no experience in, in a country he had no business in; didn't even know a word of their language. And you want to label who is corrupt?
> 
> None of what you and the other commies claim can be proven.  Unless you can testify and show how Democrats are able to read minds, then you have no legitimate case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went these over before.
> Hunter got the high paying job with no experience. So?
> 
> Trump asking a favor to a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is not acceptable no matter how much you twist it. Trump is a piece of shit.
> 
> How is Kushner running around with out diplomatic experience? Don’t tell me he is doing it for free.
> 
> How is Guilliani a private citizen running around like a diplomat? Spreading corrupted propaganda. Don’t tell me he is doing it for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF does that have to do with it?  Trump can hire anybody he wants.
> 
> View attachment 291181
> 
> This is not about Joe hiring somebody.  It's about getting favors from a foreign corrupt company.  Favors are not granted out of kindness.  People expect something in return.  An email was discovered through the FOIA that showed one from Burisma, dropping Hunters name to curry favor from the State Department.
> 
> Impeachment is not for what you or others find acceptable or not.  Impeachment is for high crimes and misdemeanors, none of which Donald is part of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you look at the meaning of the term "high crimes and misdemeanors" as used in the constitution.  It has a much broader interpretation than criminal felonies and misdemeanors.
> 
> High crimes and misdemeanors - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh trust me, I already have.  But then it begs the question of, what President hasn't committed high crimes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you already have. I doubt it because you are still posting hypocritical and lying information.
Click to expand...


Then take a stab at it.  What President hasn't?


----------



## charwin95

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were not all anti-Trumpers - well at least until the fat ass tried this bribery scam..
> 
> What the fuck makes you morons think that only die hard Trump supporters should be believed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It all started with Trump when on July 25, he ask Zelensky for this little favor of investigating the Bidens.  The most shocking part of this is that Trump saw absolutely nothing wrong in asking a foreign goverment to investigate a candidate for president that he will most likely face in the next election.  If the Senate fails to convict Trump which is almost certain, the biggest celebration will not be in the White House but in Moscow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because slow Joe is running for President, he's insulated from any suspicion of wrong doing? This is the problem: in spite of their beliefs, there is no Thought Police in the US.  You cannot read minds or tell the future.  Nobody, including Trump, knows who he's going to run against.  Furthermore, Joe is so washed up that Biden getting the nomination would guarantee a Trump win.
> 
> This happened the other night.  Slow Joe claimed to have the support from the only black woman in the Senate.  Problem was, he was standing right next to Harris when he made the claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether "Slow Joe" is guilty of any wrong doing is totally irrelevant in the Trump impeachment and here's why. A president running for re-election can not ask a foreign government to open an investigation against another candidate without violating our election laws as well as Article 1 Section 9 of the constitution and thus a violation of oath of office, unless his intent has nothing to do with discrediting his political opponent.
> 
> What it all boils down to is the intent of the president.  If his sole reason for pressuring the Ukraine to investigate the Bidens is his desire to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine, then his actions are justified.  However, from the direct evidence presented in the House investigation as well as comments by Trump himself, it makes it doubtful that his real intent is cleaning up corruption in the Ukraine and not to discrediting Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden is not the nominee, and it's likely he won't be.  This charge that Trump stalled the aid  for political advantage requires a crystal ball that tells us Biden will be the nominee.
> 
> Trump gave several reasons for stopping the aid, including the lack of funds from other UN countries.  You can't make the case it's a false concern given the fact he ran on the UN skipping out on their equal share during the Republican debates.  Nor can you make the case that it was the rat who forced Trump to act, when it's clear and documented that Congress critters from both sides were applying the pressure.
> 
> I don't recall Trump ever using the term "start an investigation"  The key words he used were "look into it" and "favor."  The dictionary term for favor is doing something out of good will without remuneration.
Click to expand...


Too early to say any of what, who and not the nominee.

One thing for sure. Trump and his cartels are afraid of Biden. 

You proved it here. That you and the rest of your buddies here are ALL scared of Biden will beat Trump. I mean ALL of you are scared of Biden. Look at the the way you attack Biden.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

beagle9 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no difference between a Socialist and a Democrat Socialist.  They threw the name Democrat in there to edge into the party, which will be totally Socialist within the next two decades.
> 
> And since you don't read posts before you reply, I'll state it again: the only stance of Trump that the that the white supremacists like is his southern border policy, because it keeps Hispanics out of the country.  They don't care what his reasons are.  It benefits them as far as they're concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Lenin was Social-Democrat. There is no difference in between Russian Marxist philosophy from today's so called Social Democrats.
> 
> *Lenin: The Tasks of the Russian Social-Democrats*
> 
> *Lenin’s Conception of Socialism*
> 
> View attachment 291321
> 
> Forward anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's how they will ease it in.
> 
> It went from Democrat to progressive.
> From progressive to liberalism.
> From liberalism to Democrat socialism. \
> 
> Down the road.
> 
> Democrat socialism to socialism.
> From socialism to socialist communism.
> From socialist communism to plain communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, and the reason being is because when ever you start making demands on the people in which will be known to not be accepted by them, then this is when the progression of these things begin to take place. This goes for anything the people of this country find inappropriate for them to be forced into.
Click to expand...


Correct.  Kind of like the Affordable Care Act.  WTF is affordable about it?  I certainly can't afford it, and millions of others like me.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> 
> 
> It all started with Trump when on July 25, he ask Zelensky for this little favor of investigating the Bidens.  The most shocking part of this is that Trump saw absolutely nothing wrong in asking a foreign goverment to investigate a candidate for president that he will most likely face in the next election.  If the Senate fails to convict Trump which is almost certain, the biggest celebration will not be in the White House but in Moscow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because slow Joe is running for President, he's insulated from any suspicion of wrong doing? This is the problem: in spite of their beliefs, there is no Thought Police in the US.  You cannot read minds or tell the future.  Nobody, including Trump, knows who he's going to run against.  Furthermore, Joe is so washed up that Biden getting the nomination would guarantee a Trump win.
> 
> This happened the other night.  Slow Joe claimed to have the support from the only black woman in the Senate.  Problem was, he was standing right next to Harris when he made the claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether "Slow Joe" is guilty of any wrong doing is totally irrelevant in the Trump impeachment and here's why. A president running for re-election can not ask a foreign government to open an investigation against another candidate without violating our election laws as well as Article 1 Section 9 of the constitution and thus a violation of oath of office, unless his intent has nothing to do with discrediting his political opponent.
> 
> What it all boils down to is the intent of the president.  If his sole reason for pressuring the Ukraine to investigate the Bidens is his desire to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine, then his actions are justified.  However, from the direct evidence presented in the House investigation as well as comments by Trump himself, it makes it doubtful that his real intent is cleaning up corruption in the Ukraine and not to discrediting Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden is not the nominee, and it's likely he won't be.  This charge that Trump stalled the aid  for political advantage requires a crystal ball that tells us Biden will be the nominee.
> 
> Trump gave several reasons for stopping the aid, including the lack of funds from other UN countries.  You can't make the case it's a false concern given the fact he ran on the UN skipping out on their equal share during the Republican debates.  Nor can you make the case that it was the rat who forced Trump to act, when it's clear and documented that Congress critters from both sides were applying the pressure.
> 
> I don't recall Trump ever using the term "start an investigation"  The key words he used were "look into it" and "favor."  The dictionary term for favor is doing something out of good will without remuneration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too early to say any of what, who and not the nominee.
> 
> One thing for sure. Trump and his cartels are afraid of Biden.
> 
> You proved it here. That you and the rest of your buddies here are ALL scared of Biden will beat Trump. I mean ALL of you are scared of Biden. Look at the the way you attack Biden.
Click to expand...


Biden is an old fool.  He can't get through one week without making a fool out of himself.  Trump would rip him to pieces.  

Last week they had the debates, as if anybody knew about it.  Joe stood there and said he had the support from the only black female Senator.  Good lie, but the problem was, he was standing right next to Harris when he said it. 

Of course watching MSM, I doubt you know about things like this.  But Biden can't even remember what state he's in.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

charwin95 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that the 'Impeachment' scam is completely dead and there is now no way they can vote for it, what is the next propaganda campaign going to be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you even know that?
Click to expand...


Because Democrats live and die by the polls.  The television ratings went right downhill since the first inquiry.  Impeachment is losing ground, especially among Independents.  

The Democrats would have to be complete idiots to proceed with it now.


----------



## charwin95

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And now Nunes is totally fucked. And he knows it.



I expect Nunes will be voted out of the office. I expect Pompeo to resign. I expect Mitch will put the impeachment for a vote in a close door session and anonymously. 


The sad part is. They attacked Biden for firing a prosecutor general Shokin. They know he is corrupted. Then these idiots used Shokin as their main character. That’s fucked up. Then you have this personal lawyer Guilliani running around flashing around using Shokin testimony. 

They cannot fire an ambassador properly. They can’t even do a simple bribery or extortion.


----------



## beagle9

charwin95 said:


> Ame[emoji2400]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji2400]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this impeachment inquiry, and how is handled by Schiff is kinda telling me that Schiff is somehow connected to Ukraine, maybe even to Burisma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, just yesterday I called it.
> 
> Shots fired!
> 
> View attachment 291199
> 
> *Rudy Giuliani Twitter*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT. Do you expect anything honest from these corrupted disgusting people piece of shit like Guilliani?
> 
> These people can post anything then poorly informed people and ignorant idiots like you eat it right away.
Click to expand...

Who are you to talk about American's like you do ???  If it is found that you have been using propaganda to hurt fellow Americans for political reason's, will you apologize ??

Funny how everything that has led up to this mess, has been somehow ignored when the iron is hot on each created farce, and this is why we know that it is all a farce that is taking place for political reason's. All investigations take into account the entire case from beginning to end, and that includes all evidence that is uncovered along the way, and since the beginning.

The jumping from wild topic to wild topic shows this to be a miriad of political stunts that has been taking place ever since Trump won.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Ukraine is corrupt and so is Biden.  With no experience, Hunter got a multi-million dollar job with a corrupt company in a corrupt country.  But as far as the left is concerned, nothing to see here folks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t have any evidence that Biden was corrupt.
> But we have a very very clear evidence that Trump is very corrupt. That’s a fact jack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This planet has 7.5 billion people on it.  Do you mean to tell me there is nothing corrupt about a VP's son getting the job when he was the least qualified out of all these people?  Not only that, but the highest paid member on the board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking about corrupt. Why don’t you start with your Boi Trump?
> 
> The only idiots that keeps talking about Biden and his son committed corruption are Trump supporters. Nobody else.
> 
> As far as unqualified. Trump is inept and most unqualified president. The whole world knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The requirements to be a US President are written within the US Constitution, and Trump meets those requirements.  You don't have to be an establishment person to get to be President.
> 
> A two year 45 million dollar investigation that turned up nothing in regards to why it was started began over a joke Trump made about getting Hillary's emails.  But a drug addict, kicked out of the military, in and out of rehabs three times, gets a job for 83,000 a year, and nobody is supposed to care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mueller did not exonerate Trump. It just they can’t indict a sitting president. That’s a fact jack. I’m not sure why you have to brought this up? Poorly informed?
> 
> We are talking about unqualified which I gave you several examples. Trump and Kushner.
> 
> So Hunter got a high paying job and unqualified? SO WHAT?
> Another example. How many of Trump former cabinets that are unqualified, over paid, fired or corrupted?
> 
> If this is all you’ve got against Biden then it’s laughable. Hunter has nothing to do with all these lying propaganda that you and your buddies are spreading.
> 
> Here is Hunter Biden Wikipedia. You may want to update yourself. He is paid $50,000 not $83,000 that you are lying.
> 
> Hunter Biden - Wikipedia
> 
> FACT CHECK: Was Hunter Biden Paid As Much As $50,000 A Month For His Work With Burisma?
Click to expand...


I'm going by what some are estimating it at.  But WTF is the difference?  He's still a drug addict getting paid to sit on a board of a company he had no experience in.  And a few weeks ago, they got an email from Burisma to the State Department, and in the email, they dropped Hunters name trying to gain favor of the department.


----------



## beagle9

Daryl Hunt said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks for the Dems that they cannot override the Executive Powers..............Equal Branches of the Gov't.............They DO NOT HAVE THAT AUTHORITY..............
> 
> If they say THEY DO...........then they must go to the Judicial Branch and Challenge it............You can cry .......scream...........and demand all you want...............it doesn't change a thing...........
> 
> In regards to election tampering and corruption in Ukraine.........Trump has every right to ask for cooperation with our DOJ for ongoing investigations.............It's NOT A CRIME to do so...............In regards to his lawyer..........it's his JOB to defend Trump......and finding information to defend him from this Endless attack by the Dems is a part of that Job......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One huge problem.  Barr blindly supports anything Rump does and says.  Barr isn't representing the United States of America.  He's Rumps personal lawyer.  So with that in mind, exactly who in the Judicial Branch should Congress take their grievance to?  The Top Cop is corrupt as hell.  Rump has seized control over about 3/5ths of the government.  It should be 1/3rd but he's bot a lock on more like 2/3rds with his criminal Moscow Mitch at his Back.  This looks very similar to Italy in 1933 that propelled Mussolini into absolute power.  Obviously, Rump read the playbook leading up to the power grab in Italy by 1933.  If I thought you had the capability to actually read history I would suggest some good reading for you.  But you only listen to Rush and Hannity and the Extreme Right wing part of Fox along with some conspiracy sites.
> 
> One huge problem, the DOJ did not have an open case looking into the Bidens.  If they had, it would have been unwise but not illegal.  And even Barr wouldn't touch that hot potato.  But would it have been found to be illegal?  Probably not.  Just damaging but not any worse than Rump on any given Tuesday.  But Rump doing it back channel trying to blackmail another head of state to announce they are starting an investigation into the Bidens when Biden was beating him in the polls by refusing funds that were already authorized to go to Ukraine and dangling a face to face meeting to help Ukraine with it's face problem with Russia is downright criminal.  And don't give me that crap that he didn't do any of it.  Everyone from the dog catcher to the lead Diplomat was aware of it after certain date.  But even a Professional Diplomat can only take so much corruption before they say enough.  And that is pretty well what has happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Long winded Lie bro.....
> 
> Biden didn't go to Ukraine to save it from Russia...........Apple Pie...........and the American way.........He did it to take advantage of the Chaos.......He takes his son on Air Force 2 to the Ukraine while thousands are dying from the Ruskies..........And a week later his son is WOW on the Board of the Largest Gas Producer in the Ukraine.............
> 
> If your concern is for the Ukraine with Russia on their door step back then.........Then Biden should have been there to meet with Ukraine military officials to discuss WHAT THEY NEED to PROTECT THEMSELVES...........
> 
> Like Lethal aid.............the ability to kill Russian armor.......aka tanks...........Did Joe and Obama do that........they gave a bunch of NON MILITARY AID.............but didn't give Ukraine weapons to stop the Russians on the battlefield...........
> 
> Biden CASHED in on his position during a time of Crisis and Chaos..............for his son.......Ray Charles can see that.
> 
> Trump on the other hand gave Ukraine Lethal weapons to help them KILL RUSSIANS if need be.........Why didn't that happen when Obama was in power..........hmmmm..........As thousands of Ukrainians were dying......
> 
> The DOJ has been looking at 2016 election meddling for years now, but have ignored the DNC's role in this and the courts of Ukraine in this.............Because it has been a Partisan Investigation that ignores the other sides dealings from the Deep State............who are attempting a COUP on Trump.
> 
> I'll use what the Dems have been using for years..............IF BIDEN is innocent...........then he should want this investigated to CLEAR HIS NAME.............If he did no crime .............Then he should WELCOME BEING INVESTIGATED.............
> 
> The Biden's will not be taken down..............Graham calling for an investigation will in the end do NOTHING.........It's a Show.............Biden and Graham are friends......and behind closed doors laugh about it and rehearse the next SHOW to cover their butts from all the corruption they have done as career politicains.
> 
> Career politicians from both parties...........keep the people at each other so they don't come after them for their corruption..............It's a designed strategy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used proven facts.   You just make it up as you go to support your lies.  Again, if Barr want's to open up an investigation into the Bidens and Ukraine, he has my blessing.  As stupid as that would be at least it would be legal  but even Barr isn't that stupid.
> 
> Fact, boy, Facts.  They do get in the way of a good conspiracy don't they.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The conspiracy is the reasons used for impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do have a point.  When Rump uses Conspiracy to try and justify blackmailing another Nations Head of State then we need to put a check on that.  And we also need to recognize that USMB has more than it's fair share of Russian Operatives.  Now I am not saying you are one but if you are, care to give us a weather update in Moscow these days?
Click to expand...

And so it is that we have ourselves a conspiritor here in this one.


----------



## beagle9

RealDave said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Debunked? LOL
> 
> Ukraine placed bet on Hillary, and worked against Trump.
> 
> Here is Financial Times article from *2016*. They proclaimed that Trump is "pro-Russian" without anything to support it and supported Hillary who was "pro-Ukrainian", because Barry send them blankets and MREs.
> 
> *Ukraine’s leaders campaign against ‘pro-Putin’ Trump*
> 
> 
> 
> No support for their claim that Trump was pro-Russia?
> 
> Okay, Never mind his statement that he would consider recognizing Crimea as Russian territory and lifting the sanctions against Russia if he were elected.
> 
> 
> It's all moot now anyway. Trump is clearly all the way up inside Putin's Russian ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Other than releasing the American energy industry....which hurts putin
> 
> Telling NATO to pay for their militaries...which hurts putin.
> 
> Telling Germany to stop building a pipeline to Russia...which hurts putin.
> 
> Supplying the Ukraine with actual military weapons to fight russia...which hurts putin.
> 
> Killing russian soldiers in Syria...which hurts putin.
> 
> There are others, but those are off the top of my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Believed Putin over US Intel agencies
> Pulled out of Syria giving it to Putin
> Wants Putin back in the G7
> Offered Putin a free penthouse in Trump Tower Moscow.
> Left the Russian election interference wide open for 2020
> Ended a nuclear agreement to give Putin a green light to build new nukes
> Ending a mutual fly over agreement to verify nuke agreements so Putin can make more nukes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really this dumb?
> 
> The same U.S. intelligence agencies that tried to frame him with false documents and FISA warrants?
> 
> He still has American troops in Syria, and ran on getting our troops out of middle east quagmires...you dope.
> 
> Putin used to be in the G7 and his being there isn't a big deal.
> 
> In Russia, as corrupt at it is, you have to pay off their officials, you dope.
> 
> Russian election interference...you mean when they paid hilary, the one who was supposed to win, 140 million dollars and then she destroyed her email server?   And the election interference?   About 130,000 dollars in ad buys attacking both candidates, in a close to a billion dollar each election cycle?  Really, are you this dumb?
> 
> The nuclear agreement he left was due to the fact, the fact, that Russia was ignoring it, and we were the only ones following it...you dope.
> 
> Mutual flyover agreement?  Are you really this dumb?
> 
> I gave you specific, detrimental things Trump has actually done to Russia......you gave that list......you need to try harder....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about you prove these documents were false?   So the intel agencies have wire taps on Russian operatives.  One of Trump's advisors is picked up on one of these wiretaps.  We know the Russians were interfering.   So, you, being as brilliant as you are, think that the intel agencies should just ignore it?   Yet here you are having a fit that the Trump guy was tapped instead of wondering why he was contacting the Russians.  Odd isn't it.,
> 
> Why did so many in the Trump campaign have contact with the Russians & lied about it  You have a reason for this?
> 
> And I see you call our intel agencies liars just like your fat assed orange buddy.  Trump  has you fucking morons trashing the CIA & FBI & our veterans.  How duped are you people?
> 
> And you know nothing overf the fly over agreements.
> 
> First, the lying fuck said he pulled troops out & he just moved them.  Then he said he was withdrawing our troops, then he said he was sending them back it to guard Syrian oil.    The stupid fuck has no clue.   He got Kurds killed as a favor to Turkey & Russia.
> 
> 140 million?  To Hillary?  Really?
> 
> Did Putin withdraw from the Ukraine?  That is why he is not in the G7.
> 
> So instead of Putin supposedly breaking this agreement, Trump said "Fuck it Vlad, make all you want".  What did we gain?  What did Trump gain?
Click to expand...

After 2.5 years of investigations, and Trump is still there ?? Either he's innocent or the Intel community is the weakest it's ever been in America, and that's really scary that our country is this weak if Trump was guilty the whole time.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

OKTexas said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep repeating the GRU misinformation.  Keep it up and maybe they will send you 20 Rubles.  What's that in American Dollars?  About 7 cents?
> 
> Bronze from Vietnam?  A Papercut gets you one of those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GFY, you and your ilk are the best tools Putin has in the US. We had an election, you lost, deal with it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just pointing out the corruption that Rump does for his buddy Putin and the misinformation that you repeat from the GRU trying to cover that up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, LYING! Good job commie, your comrade Putin is proud of you.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering you are repeating Putins....er.....what Rump says, looks to me that you are the commie Putin loving commie.  How's the weather in Moscow these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> GFY, I gave you links and facts, now run along you're wasting my time repeating yourself.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You gave me links to rwfruitcake sites that all register as conspiracy sites.  They are doing what you are doing and just repeating what the Russians tell them to say.  Comon, Comrade, come up with something better.  But in your world, that's all you got.  Rump follows the Russian Propoganda to the letter and you just repeat what he says.  We need a real President.  And that's going to be hard to find.


----------



## charwin95

OKTexas said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were not all anti-Trumpers - well at least until the fat ass tried this bribery scam..
> 
> What the fuck makes you morons think that only die hard Trump supporters should be believed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It all started with Trump when on July 25, he ask Zelensky for this little favor of investigating the Bidens.  The most shocking part of this is that Trump saw absolutely nothing wrong in asking a foreign goverment to investigate a candidate for president that he will most likely face in the next election.  If the Senate fails to convict Trump which is almost certain, the biggest celebration will not be in the White House but in Moscow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because slow Joe is running for President, he's insulated from any suspicion of wrong doing? This is the problem: in spite of their beliefs, there is no Thought Police in the US.  You cannot read minds or tell the future.  Nobody, including Trump, knows who he's going to run against.  Furthermore, Joe is so washed up that Biden getting the nomination would guarantee a Trump win.
> 
> This happened the other night.  Slow Joe claimed to have the support from the only black woman in the Senate.  Problem was, he was standing right next to Harris when he made the claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether "Slow Joe" is guilty of any wrong doing is totally irrelevant in the Trump impeachment and here's why. A president running for re-election can not ask a foreign government to open an investigation against another candidate without violating our election laws as well as Article 1 Section 9 of the constitution and thus a violation of oath of office, unless his intent has nothing to do with discrediting his political opponent.
> 
> What it all boils down to is the intent of the president.  If his sole reason for pressuring the Ukraine to investigate the Bidens is his desire to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine, then his actions are justified.  However, from the direct evidence presented in the House investigation as well as comments by Trump himself, it makes it doubtful that his real intent is cleaning up corruption in the Ukraine and not to discrediting Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, you're full of crap, if quid pro joe withheld US loan guarantees to interfere in the internal affairs of a foreign government, which he publicly admitted to BTW, he is as guilty of bribery as you claim Trump to be. That would make Trumps request justified and blow the shit out your narrative.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


False. 
There’s a very big difference. 

Joe fired a well known corrupted prosecutor general Shokin. Or you don’t get the money. 

Trump asking a favor from a foreign leader to dig dirt against his political enemies is totally WRONG or you don’t get the money. 

Big difference.


----------



## charwin95

beautress said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> No quid pro quo.
> 
> All bullshit.
> 
> Win at the polls, lefty losers.
> 
> Such pathetic losers.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump openly admitted to doing precisely that.
> Multiple witnesses said he did precisely that, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Ukraine president said he didn't....You fucks just can't  handle the truth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
Click to expand...


That is not what Sondland admitted at the hearing.


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Prosecutor at that time was not cleaning up the corruption. So we told the Ukraine that we would not give them aid unless they replaced that prosecutor to show they are fighting that corruption
> 
> 
> 
> That is the Biden response but its false...its actually 100% backwards....That prosecutor was investigating a corrupt company that was stealing millions of dollars most of which was aid from the U.S. and since Hunter worked for that company Biden wanted the guy fired....now that is impeachable....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  There was no active investigation ongoing into Burisma when Shokin was sacked.
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Investigation was officially closed by Yuriy Lutsenko, who was Shokin successor.
> 
> That means that investigation into Burisma was still open when Shokin was fired.
> 
> As per his own words, he was given list of people that he cannot prosecute. Who gave him a list?
> 
> US Ambassador Yovanovich.
> 
> *Top Ukrainian justice official says US ambassador gave him a do not prosecute list*
Click to expand...

_*"That means that investigation into Burisma was still open when Shokin was fired."*_

That's why I said, _*"dormant,"*_ and not, "closed." 

I swear, you people have the brain of a gnat.


----------



## charwin95

eagle1462010 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know because it''s never been investigated.  That's why Trump asked Zelensky to "look into it" as a favor.  And if there is something that shows corruption, then Trump could have the IG look at that.
> 
> No, it's not bad if you ask a vendor to hire your nephew.  But then again, you have no power to return the favor.
> 
> 
> 
> Or to gain favor by the vender who hired his nephew, uhhh ummmm ohhh wait one second here .. Can we say kick back in such situations maybe ? Conflict of interest maybe ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Biden's Son has done what you claim he has and Biden did what you claim he did, it was the job (and still is) of the Justice Department to investigate and bring charges to the both of them.  It's not up to the President to try and blackmail another world leader to do his bidding for him.  The problem here is, it WAS looked into by the Justice Department and no crime was found.
> 
> But if Barr will restart the investigation on the Bidens, he has my blessings.  But, at the same time, he needs to to after the Rumpster Criminals that refuse the Congressional Subpoenas and have the US Marshals arrest and escort their sorry buts to the Congressional floor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sucks for the Dems that they cannot override the Executive Powers..............Equal Branches of the Gov't.............They DO NOT HAVE THAT AUTHORITY..............
> 
> If they say THEY DO...........then they must go to the Judicial Branch and Challenge it............You can cry .......scream...........and demand all you want...............it doesn't change a thing...........
> 
> In regards to election tampering and corruption in Ukraine.........Trump has every right to ask for cooperation with our DOJ for ongoing investigations.............It's NOT A CRIME to do so...............In regards to his lawyer..........it's his JOB to defend Trump......and finding information to defend him from this Endless attack by the Dems is a part of that Job......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One huge problem.  Barr blindly supports anything Rump does and says.  Barr isn't representing the United States of America.  He's Rumps personal lawyer.  So with that in mind, exactly who in the Judicial Branch should Congress take their grievance to?  The Top Cop is corrupt as hell.  Rump has seized control over about 3/5ths of the government.  It should be 1/3rd but he's bot a lock on more like 2/3rds with his criminal Moscow Mitch at his Back.  This looks very similar to Italy in 1933 that propelled Mussolini into absolute power.  Obviously, Rump read the playbook leading up to the power grab in Italy by 1933.  If I thought you had the capability to actually read history I would suggest some good reading for you.  But you only listen to Rush and Hannity and the Extreme Right wing part of Fox along with some conspiracy sites.
> 
> One huge problem, the DOJ did not have an open case looking into the Bidens.  If they had, it would have been unwise but not illegal.  And even Barr wouldn't touch that hot potato.  But would it have been found to be illegal?  Probably not.  Just damaging but not any worse than Rump on any given Tuesday.  But Rump doing it back channel trying to blackmail another head of state to announce they are starting an investigation into the Bidens when Biden was beating him in the polls by refusing funds that were already authorized to go to Ukraine and dangling a face to face meeting to help Ukraine with it's face problem with Russia is downright criminal.  And don't give me that crap that he didn't do any of it.  Everyone from the dog catcher to the lead Diplomat was aware of it after certain date.  But even a Professional Diplomat can only take so much corruption before they say enough.  And that is pretty well what has happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Long winded Lie bro.....
> 
> Biden didn't go to Ukraine to save it from Russia...........Apple Pie...........and the American way.........He did it to take advantage of the Chaos.......He takes his son on Air Force 2 to the Ukraine while thousands are dying from the Ruskies..........And a week later his son is WOW on the Board of the Largest Gas Producer in the Ukraine.............
> 
> If your concern is for the Ukraine with Russia on their door step back then.........Then Biden should have been there to meet with Ukraine military officials to discuss WHAT THEY NEED to PROTECT THEMSELVES...........
> 
> Like Lethal aid.............the ability to kill Russian armor.......aka tanks...........Did Joe and Obama do that........they gave a bunch of NON MILITARY AID.............but didn't give Ukraine weapons to stop the Russians on the battlefield...........
> 
> Biden CASHED in on his position during a time of Crisis and Chaos..............for his son.......Ray Charles can see that.
> 
> Trump on the other hand gave Ukraine Lethal weapons to help them KILL RUSSIANS if need be.........Why didn't that happen when Obama was in power..........hmmmm..........As thousands of Ukrainians were dying......
> 
> The DOJ has been looking at 2016 election meddling for years now, but have ignored the DNC's role in this and the courts of Ukraine in this.............Because it has been a Partisan Investigation that ignores the other sides dealings from the Deep State............who are attempting a COUP on Trump.
> 
> I'll use what the Dems have been using for years..............IF BIDEN is innocent...........then he should want this investigated to CLEAR HIS NAME.............If he did no crime .............Then he should WELCOME BEING INVESTIGATED.............
> 
> The Biden's will not be taken down..............Graham calling for an investigation will in the end do NOTHING.........It's a Show.............Biden and Graham are friends......and behind closed doors laugh about it and rehearse the next SHOW to cover their butts from all the corruption they have done as career politicains.
> 
> Career politicians from both parties...........keep the people at each other so they don't come after them for their corruption..............It's a designed strategy
Click to expand...


Deeeeng. Your droppings stinks like hell. 

So what if Hunter rode on AF2? Why is that a problem? How many of Trump entourage and families rode at AF1? 

Russia annexed Crimea March 2014. We are talking 2016. So why does he need to talk to military? 

Selling javelin anti tank to Ukraine. Wow BFD. If Russia wants to advance in 2015 or today. Do you think those Javelin will make any difference? 

Obama supplied blankets and first aid. WOW. It’s awesome Russian has not advanced an inch of territory since 2014. 

Do you honestly expect this reject POTUS will really fight and go to war with the Ukraine against his lover? I doubt it. 

No DOJ has not been looking at Biden since 2016 except coming from conspiracy theory planted by your comrade.


----------



## Faun

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want my president to uncover and investigate corruption in other nations before he sends my tax dollars to them...what is it that you find troubling about that?....
> 
> 
> 
> Then you should have elected one who sought to have Ukraine fight against corruption rather than look into a 3 year old rumor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rumor? Biden, himself, admitted to it on video tape. It's out there for all to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. Biden never admitted to corruption. He admitted to fighting corruption by getting a corrupt prosecutor fired.
> 
> Like I always say,  if conservatives didn't lie , they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine being "the most corrupted country in the world" at the time, had half or more of their officials, including their president, corrupted.
> 
> And out of ALL those corrupted people, this ONE prosecutor was so important to be fired, and was the ONLY one that had to be fired immediately, on request of US vice-president. If you're fighting corruption, why would  you stop there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wha the commies are expecting us to believe is that Joe got the prosecutor fired because he was not doing enough to look into the corruption of the company that was paying his son 80K a month.  They really think we believe that.
Click to expand...

LOL 

Who cares what you b'lieve? It's your inability to prove your beliefs are real that matters.


----------



## charwin95

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has now come out that both Nunes & Jordan made trips to dig up dirt about Biden & the Ukraine.
> 
> So the two key Republicans were complicit in the effort to smear Biden.
> 
> Wow, the Republicans just get dirtier & dirtier as  we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.  If we don't stop it now, the next thing you know, they will be laundering money through their lawyers to hire an agency to find dirt on Biden, even if they hire a foreign agent to obtain proof from the Russian government.
> 
> Then where will this country be?
Click to expand...


Of pleeze Stop WHAT? You don’t have any fucking proof of that NONE. You are planting lies. 

Do you want us to post here where Trump piece of shit corruptions? 

Maybe you don’t even know Nunes, Guilliani and the rest of these goons are working with Shokin a well known corrupted prosecutor general. It doesn’t gets worse than that. Is that supposed to be credible?


----------



## Faun

ColonelAngus said:


> Sondland testified that Trump said “No quid pro quo”.
> 
> 
> Over!
> 
> There is no corruption. This is all bullshit.


Trump's own acting chief of staff said there was quid pro quo...

_"Did he also mention to me in passing the corruption related to the DNC server? Absolutely. No question about that. But that’s it. *And that’s why we held up the money*." ~ Mick Mulvaney_​


----------



## beautress

charwin95 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> No quid pro quo.
> 
> All bullshit.
> 
> Win at the polls, lefty losers.
> 
> Such pathetic losers.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump openly admitted to doing precisely that.
> Multiple witnesses said he did precisely that, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Ukraine president said he didn't....You fucks just can't  handle the truth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not what Sondland admitted at the hearing.
Click to expand...

He did when one of the Republican ranking members told him to quote what the President told him. And after his memory had been refreshed by Jim Jordan, he parrotted the reading from the phone call replayed. The President said effectively, "I want nothing. I want nothing. No quid pro quo." You'd know that if you ever bothered to listen to the phone call that was also recorded and replayed on a conservative news program whihc your fellow democrats constantly diss, even when it is obvious the tape is authentic. Sondland parrotted exactly what the president said, and he remembered it well, but not until a Republican House member questioned him. That changed the entire morning arranged quotations by Democrats trying to conceal what the President Donald Trump actually said by avoiding it entirely and making certain it was not placed in Sondland's 22 pages of opening testimony papers, for which the Republicans jumped on this tangled web weaver like ugly on an ape, which Sondland a lot more than deserved for concealing the actual words of President Trump all morning long. But Jim Jordan wasn't worried. he had the actual tape, and he reminded everyone what the president said in a way they couldn't ignore it.
​


----------



## OKTexas

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Ukraine is corrupt and so is Biden.  With no experience, Hunter got a multi-million dollar job with a corrupt company in a corrupt country.  But as far as the left is concerned, nothing to see here folks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t have any evidence that Biden was corrupt.
> But we have a very very clear evidence that Trump is very corrupt. That’s a fact jack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This planet has 7.5 billion people on it.  Do you mean to tell me there is nothing corrupt about a VP's son getting the job when he was the least qualified out of all these people?  Not only that, but the highest paid member on the board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking about corrupt. Why don’t you start with your Boi Trump?
> 
> The only idiots that keeps talking about Biden and his son committed corruption are Trump supporters. Nobody else.
> 
> As far as unqualified. Trump is inept and most unqualified president. The whole world knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The requirements to be a US President are written within the US Constitution, and Trump meets those requirements.  You don't have to be an establishment person to get to be President.
> 
> A two year 45 million dollar investigation that turned up nothing in regards to why it was started began over a joke Trump made about getting Hillary's emails.  But a drug addict, kicked out of the military, in and out of rehabs three times, gets a job for 83,000 a year, and nobody is supposed to care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mueller did not exonerate Trump. It just they can’t indict a sitting president. That’s a fact jack. I’m not sure why you have to brought this up? Poorly informed?
> 
> We are talking about unqualified which I gave you several examples. Trump and Kushner.
> 
> So Hunter got a high paying job and unqualified? SO WHAT?
> Another example. How many of Trump former cabinets that are unqualified, over paid, fired or corrupted?
> 
> If this is all you’ve got against Biden then it’s laughable. Hunter has nothing to do with all these lying propaganda that you and your buddies are spreading.
> 
> Here is Hunter Biden Wikipedia. You may want to update yourself. He is paid $50,000 not $83,000 that you are lying.
> 
> Hunter Biden - Wikipedia
> 
> FACT CHECK: Was Hunter Biden Paid As Much As $50,000 A Month For His Work With Burisma?
Click to expand...



Federal court documents prove Biden and Archer was paid 186,000 a month for at least 2 years. And the DOJ is looking into your conspiracy theory. We'll see what Durham turns up.

John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe

.


----------



## charwin95

eagle1462010 said:


> I will ask again..............Why didn't Obama and Biden give weapons to Ukraine when their people were dying.............
> 
> And again............I've that had been me they would have gotten the weapons and told good hunting.........
> 
> And 3 years of Russian BS from the left..............No wonder the world laughs at us.



Why?
1. Ukraine has enough fire power to protect themselves. Russia only stayed in Crimea its like a big island vital to Russian for military shipping lanes. 
They did not advanced after that. 

2. On top of that there is a US military presence in Black Sea if needed. 

3. After 3 years BS from the left? None from the left are saying BS. You and Trump and the rest are very busy spreading lies. 

4. Do you want to go to WW3 with Russia because of Crimea? 

Selling anti tank to Ukraine. BFD.


----------



## OKTexas

Daryl Hunt said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> GFY, you and your ilk are the best tools Putin has in the US. We had an election, you lost, deal with it.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just pointing out the corruption that Rump does for his buddy Putin and the misinformation that you repeat from the GRU trying to cover that up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, LYING! Good job commie, your comrade Putin is proud of you.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering you are repeating Putins....er.....what Rump says, looks to me that you are the commie Putin loving commie.  How's the weather in Moscow these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> GFY, I gave you links and facts, now run along you're wasting my time repeating yourself.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me links to rwfruitcake sites that all register as conspiracy sites.  They are doing what you are doing and just repeating what the Russians tell them to say.  Comon, Comrade, come up with something better.  But in your world, that's all you got.  Rump follows the Russian Propoganda to the letter and you just repeat what he says.  We need a real President.  And that's going to be hard to find.
Click to expand...



And all quoted sources, not a bunch of anonymous crap.

Try this link on for size commie, it's sourced also.

John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe

.


----------



## charwin95

ColonelAngus said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will ask again..............Why didn't Obama and Biden give weapons to Ukraine when their people were dying.............
> 
> And again............I've that had been me they would have gotten the weapons and told good hunting.........
> 
> And 3 years of Russian BS from the left..............No wonder the world laughs at us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grandstanding by the Dimms during the hearings about aid being delayed while Ukrainians were dying from being attacked by Putin was absolutely fucking laughable when Obama didn’t give any weapons for 8 years!
> 
> What did Obama do when PUTIN ANNEXED CRIMEA?  Jack fucking squat.
Click to expand...


Yes he did. Poorly informed trump supporters like you don’t know shit. 

Obama applied crippling economic sanctions against Putin and kick him out of G8. That his lover Trump trying to reinstate.


----------



## eagle1462010

charwin95 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will ask again..............Why didn't Obama and Biden give weapons to Ukraine when their people were dying.............
> 
> And again............I've that had been me they would have gotten the weapons and told good hunting.........
> 
> And 3 years of Russian BS from the left..............No wonder the world laughs at us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 1. Ukraine has enough fire power to protect themselves. Russia only stayed in Crimea its like a big island vital to Russian for military shipping lanes.
> They did not advanced after that.
> 
> 2. On top of that there is a US military presence in Black Sea if needed.
> 
> 3. After 3 years BS from the left? None from the left are saying BS. You and Trump and the rest are very busy spreading lies.
> 
> 4. Do you want to go to WW3 with Russia because of Crimea?
> 
> Selling anti tank to Ukraine. BFD.
Click to expand...

Who the hell said I wanted WWIII ...........the voices in your head.....

And if they had enough fire power to stop it why were they begging NATO for help.........

It is the left that has lost it's minds over Russia...........And in regards to the Ukraine and Lethal weapons I was all for it to kill Russians if need be...........

But on one day it's we are Putin's puppet.........and the next do you want War with them...

One day your side will make up it's damned minds.


----------



## charwin95

ColonelAngus said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quid Pro Quo has been admitted .  Your hatred for our Constitution is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admitted by who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _In a Friday interview on "Fox & Friends," President Donald Trump admitted to holding up military aid to pressure Ukraine's government to investigate a baseless conspiracy theory that Ukraine interfered in the 2016 US election.
> 
> In other words, he acknowledged doing the very thing he could be impeached for and has repeatedly denied._
> 
> Here's the interview. Portions relevant to this article start around the 5:50 mark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ll just leave this here...
> 
> Politico: Ukraine interfered in 2016 election against Trump on behalf of Hillary Clinton | Sharyl Attkisson
Click to expand...


I already blasted and trashed this link. Look at the dates idiots. 

This is exactly what Fiona was blasting at the hearing planted by Russian operatives.

Why traitors like you people love these garbages?


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> 
> 
> It all started with Trump when on July 25, he ask Zelensky for this little favor of investigating the Bidens.  The most shocking part of this is that Trump saw absolutely nothing wrong in asking a foreign goverment to investigate a candidate for president that he will most likely face in the next election.  If the Senate fails to convict Trump which is almost certain, the biggest celebration will not be in the White House but in Moscow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because slow Joe is running for President, he's insulated from any suspicion of wrong doing? This is the problem: in spite of their beliefs, there is no Thought Police in the US.  You cannot read minds or tell the future.  Nobody, including Trump, knows who he's going to run against.  Furthermore, Joe is so washed up that Biden getting the nomination would guarantee a Trump win.
> 
> This happened the other night.  Slow Joe claimed to have the support from the only black woman in the Senate.  Problem was, he was standing right next to Harris when he made the claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether "Slow Joe" is guilty of any wrong doing is totally irrelevant in the Trump impeachment and here's why. A president running for re-election can not ask a foreign government to open an investigation against another candidate without violating our election laws as well as Article 1 Section 9 of the constitution and thus a violation of oath of office, unless his intent has nothing to do with discrediting his political opponent.
> 
> What it all boils down to is the intent of the president.  If his sole reason for pressuring the Ukraine to investigate the Bidens is his desire to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine, then his actions are justified.  However, from the direct evidence presented in the House investigation as well as comments by Trump himself, it makes it doubtful that his real intent is cleaning up corruption in the Ukraine and not to discrediting Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden is not the nominee, and it's likely he won't be.  This charge that Trump stalled the aid  for political advantage requires a crystal ball that tells us Biden will be the nominee.
> 
> Trump gave several reasons for stopping the aid, including the lack of funds from other UN countries.  You can't make the case it's a false concern given the fact he ran on the UN skipping out on their equal share during the Republican debates.  Nor can you make the case that it was the rat who forced Trump to act, when it's clear and documented that Congress critters from both sides were applying the pressure.
> 
> I don't recall Trump ever using the term "start an investigation"  The key words he used were "look into it" and "favor."  The dictionary term for favor is doing something out of good will without remuneration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EU countries have provide the Ukraine 16.4 billion dollars over the last 4 years.  They are certainly providing their share of the cost.
> 
> There is no doubt that Zelensky understood Trump wanted an investigation. 6 times in the phone conversation he refers to an investigation.
> 
> When Trump began the following discussion of Biden in his request for investigation, he gave democrats the ammunition they needed for an impeachment. "There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me."
> 
> If Trump had just ask Zelensky for an investigation of corruption, then there would be no evidence for impeachment in the call. Once he made it clear he wanted Biden investigated, he gave the democrats an article of impeachment.  A president can't ask a foreign country to investigate a candidate for president,  That's a violation of election law and a violation of the constitution.
> 
> Had Trump simply ask Zelensky to open an investigation of corruption, talk to Rudy about it, and not mentioned Biden, we would not be discussing this call and there would have been no impeachment investigation.  Giuliani could have directed Zelensky to focus on Biden, make public statements and give Trump exactly what he wanted.
Click to expand...

Was Bidens name mentioned in the call ???


----------



## Flopper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> It all started with Trump when on July 25, he ask Zelensky for this little favor of investigating the Bidens.  The most shocking part of this is that Trump saw absolutely nothing wrong in asking a foreign goverment to investigate a candidate for president that he will most likely face in the next election.  If the Senate fails to convict Trump which is almost certain, the biggest celebration will not be in the White House but in Moscow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So because slow Joe is running for President, he's insulated from any suspicion of wrong doing? This is the problem: in spite of their beliefs, there is no Thought Police in the US.  You cannot read minds or tell the future.  Nobody, including Trump, knows who he's going to run against.  Furthermore, Joe is so washed up that Biden getting the nomination would guarantee a Trump win.
> 
> This happened the other night.  Slow Joe claimed to have the support from the only black woman in the Senate.  Problem was, he was standing right next to Harris when he made the claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether "Slow Joe" is guilty of any wrong doing is totally irrelevant in the Trump impeachment and here's why. A president running for re-election can not ask a foreign government to open an investigation against another candidate without violating our election laws as well as Article 1 Section 9 of the constitution and thus a violation of oath of office, unless his intent has nothing to do with discrediting his political opponent.
> 
> What it all boils down to is the intent of the president.  If his sole reason for pressuring the Ukraine to investigate the Bidens is his desire to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine, then his actions are justified.  However, from the direct evidence presented in the House investigation as well as comments by Trump himself, it makes it doubtful that his real intent is cleaning up corruption in the Ukraine and not to discrediting Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden is not the nominee, and it's likely he won't be.  This charge that Trump stalled the aid  for political advantage requires a crystal ball that tells us Biden will be the nominee.
> 
> Trump gave several reasons for stopping the aid, including the lack of funds from other UN countries.  You can't make the case it's a false concern given the fact he ran on the UN skipping out on their equal share during the Republican debates.  Nor can you make the case that it was the rat who forced Trump to act, when it's clear and documented that Congress critters from both sides were applying the pressure.
> 
> I don't recall Trump ever using the term "start an investigation"  The key words he used were "look into it" and "favor."  The dictionary term for favor is doing something out of good will without remuneration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EU countries have provide the Ukraine 16.4 billion dollars over the last 4 years.  They are certainly providing their share of the cost.
> 
> There is no doubt that Zelensky understood Trump wanted an investigation. 6 times in the phone conversation he refers to an investigation.
> 
> When Trump began the following discussion of Biden in his request for investigation, he gave democrats the ammunition they for an impeachment. "There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me."
> 
> If Trump had just ask Zelensky for an investigation of corruption, then there would be no evidence for impeachment in the call. Once he made it clear he wanted Biden investigated, he gave the democrats an article of impeachment.  A president can't ask a foreign country to investigate a candidate for president,  That's a violation of election law and if the request is coming from president, it's violation of constitution.
> 
> Had Trump simply ask Zelensky to open an investigation of corruption, talk to Rudy about it, and not mentioned Biden, we would not be discussing this call and there would have been no impeachment investigation.  Giuliani could have directed Zelensky to focus on Biden, make public statements and give Trump exactly what he wanted.  There would been no case of impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what you are saying is that even if Biden exercised corruption, he is immune from requests of an investigation simply because he is one of 30 people running for the nomination????? How ridiculous is that?
> 
> Now find me the word "investigation" in that phone transcript please.  Trump never said anything about Biden's candidacy nor election.  The commies just decided to use it as an excuse to conduct a phony impeachment hearing.  When you on the left can come up with empirical evidence as to why Trump asked that favor, then bring impeachment charges.  But they can't legitimately bring such charges based on what the commies thought Trump meant.
> 
> Again, this is a Thought Police impeachment.
Click to expand...

Trump should not be asking the Ukraine or any country for an investigation targeting any presidential candidate because it’s violates our election laws.  It is perfectly legal for him to ask the Ukraine to investigate corruption in their country as long as he does not include any presidential candidate in that request. 

Whether Biden violated Ukraine law is a Ukrainian issue, not a US issue.  Had Trump simply ask for an investigation of corruption in the Ukraine and left it to Guilana  to pressure Zenlinsky to make a public statement and focus on Biden, we wouldn’t be discussing this now.

 Again, there is no doubt that Trump conveyed his desire for an investigation to Zelensky.  Zelensky mention the investigation 6 times in their July 25 phone conversation in response to Trump’s request.  Equally clear is the fact that Trump wanted that investigation to include Biden. In that phone conversation *Trump said, “There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me.”  *This is not hearsay evidence and there is no need to guess at what Trump meant or is asking for because he's telling us. If you're claiming Trump was not asking for an investigation of Biden or Trump's intent is unclear, you're see this through GOP colored glasses. 

Read the transcript of Trump's conversation with Volodymyr Zelensky - CNNPolitics


----------



## charwin95

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> One huge problem.  Barr blindly supports anything Rump does and says.  Barr isn't representing the United States of America.  He's Rumps personal lawyer.  So with that in mind, exactly who in the Judicial Branch should Congress take their grievance to?  The Top Cop is corrupt as hell.  Rump has seized control over about 3/5ths of the government.  It should be 1/3rd but he's bot a lock on more like 2/3rds with his criminal Moscow Mitch at his Back.  This looks very similar to Italy in 1933 that propelled Mussolini into absolute power.  Obviously, Rump read the playbook leading up to the power grab in Italy by 1933.  If I thought you had the capability to actually read history I would suggest some good reading for you.  But you only listen to Rush and Hannity and the Extreme Right wing part of Fox along with some conspiracy sites.
> 
> One huge problem, the DOJ did not have an open case looking into the Bidens.  If they had, it would have been unwise but not illegal.  And even Barr wouldn't touch that hot potato.  But would it have been found to be illegal?  Probably not.  Just damaging but not any worse than Rump on any given Tuesday.  But Rump doing it back channel trying to blackmail another head of state to announce they are starting an investigation into the Bidens when Biden was beating him in the polls by refusing funds that were already authorized to go to Ukraine and dangling a face to face meeting to help Ukraine with it's face problem with Russia is downright criminal.  And don't give me that crap that he didn't do any of it.  Everyone from the dog catcher to the lead Diplomat was aware of it after certain date.  But even a Professional Diplomat can only take so much corruption before they say enough.  And that is pretty well what has happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Long winded Lie bro.....
> 
> Biden didn't go to Ukraine to save it from Russia...........Apple Pie...........and the American way.........He did it to take advantage of the Chaos.......He takes his son on Air Force 2 to the Ukraine while thousands are dying from the Ruskies..........And a week later his son is WOW on the Board of the Largest Gas Producer in the Ukraine.............
> 
> If your concern is for the Ukraine with Russia on their door step back then.........Then Biden should have been there to meet with Ukraine military officials to discuss WHAT THEY NEED to PROTECT THEMSELVES...........
> 
> Like Lethal aid.............the ability to kill Russian armor.......aka tanks...........Did Joe and Obama do that........they gave a bunch of NON MILITARY AID.............but didn't give Ukraine weapons to stop the Russians on the battlefield...........
> 
> Biden CASHED in on his position during a time of Crisis and Chaos..............for his son.......Ray Charles can see that.
> 
> Trump on the other hand gave Ukraine Lethal weapons to help them KILL RUSSIANS if need be.........Why didn't that happen when Obama was in power..........hmmmm..........As thousands of Ukrainians were dying......
> 
> The DOJ has been looking at 2016 election meddling for years now, but have ignored the DNC's role in this and the courts of Ukraine in this.............Because it has been a Partisan Investigation that ignores the other sides dealings from the Deep State............who are attempting a COUP on Trump.
> 
> I'll use what the Dems have been using for years..............IF BIDEN is innocent...........then he should want this investigated to CLEAR HIS NAME.............If he did no crime .............Then he should WELCOME BEING INVESTIGATED.............
> 
> The Biden's will not be taken down..............Graham calling for an investigation will in the end do NOTHING.........It's a Show.............Biden and Graham are friends......and behind closed doors laugh about it and rehearse the next SHOW to cover their butts from all the corruption they have done as career politicains.
> 
> Career politicians from both parties...........keep the people at each other so they don't come after them for their corruption..............It's a designed strategy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus fuck you people are dumnber than shit.
> 
> How often has Ivanka or Jared ride on AF1?  When Trump was dealing with China, both  Donnie & Ivanka were getting copyrights for their businesses.
> 
> That is corruption.
> 
> Joe Biden acted along with other countries to remove a prosecutor. (there was no active barisma investigation at that time)
> 
> Hunter Biden was never being investigated.
> 
> You God damn stupid fucks need to start caring more about Amerca than that Conman you elected President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I want your advice I'll ask for it.................Biden is dirty...........He was hooking up his son with his position while Ukrainians were dying in the field against Russia............
> 
> If he's so great, why wasn't he there arranging anti tank missiles to KILL RUSSIANS............You have for years said TRUMP RUSSIA..............yet your own side sent MRE's instead of weapons while people were dying........
> 
> Your party is a JOKE...........Biden is a Joke........and so is this investigation............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, whje caught lying, you just increase the lying.  Joe Biden had nothing to do with Hunter getting that job.
> 
> You are a joke, Trump Boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct, Hunter just answered a want ad in the paper:
> 
> LARGE ENERGY COMPANY LOOKING FOR BOARD MEMBER.  NO EXPERIENCE NECESSARY, NO NEED TO UNDERSTAND THE LANGUAGE. LOOKING FOR A CANDIDATE WITH SEVERE DRUG PROBLEMS, PREFERABLY KICKED OUT OF THE MILITARY AND ATTENDED MULTIPLE REHAB CLINICS.
Click to expand...


You are just unbelievable full of crap. 

Drug problems of Hunter was way before he became a board members and work prestigious companies here in US ..... before he joined Burisma. 

Like I told you before board member of a company like Gas or Coal, Exxon, Gold..... it’s very very easy. You don’t have to mix chemicals.


----------



## Flopper

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> It all started with Trump when on July 25, he ask Zelensky for this little favor of investigating the Bidens.  The most shocking part of this is that Trump saw absolutely nothing wrong in asking a foreign goverment to investigate a candidate for president that he will most likely face in the next election.  If the Senate fails to convict Trump which is almost certain, the biggest celebration will not be in the White House but in Moscow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So because slow Joe is running for President, he's insulated from any suspicion of wrong doing? This is the problem: in spite of their beliefs, there is no Thought Police in the US.  You cannot read minds or tell the future.  Nobody, including Trump, knows who he's going to run against.  Furthermore, Joe is so washed up that Biden getting the nomination would guarantee a Trump win.
> 
> This happened the other night.  Slow Joe claimed to have the support from the only black woman in the Senate.  Problem was, he was standing right next to Harris when he made the claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether "Slow Joe" is guilty of any wrong doing is totally irrelevant in the Trump impeachment and here's why. A president running for re-election can not ask a foreign government to open an investigation against another candidate without violating our election laws as well as Article 1 Section 9 of the constitution and thus a violation of oath of office, unless his intent has nothing to do with discrediting his political opponent.
> 
> What it all boils down to is the intent of the president.  If his sole reason for pressuring the Ukraine to investigate the Bidens is his desire to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine, then his actions are justified.  However, from the direct evidence presented in the House investigation as well as comments by Trump himself, it makes it doubtful that his real intent is cleaning up corruption in the Ukraine and not to discrediting Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden is not the nominee, and it's likely he won't be.  This charge that Trump stalled the aid  for political advantage requires a crystal ball that tells us Biden will be the nominee.
> 
> Trump gave several reasons for stopping the aid, including the lack of funds from other UN countries.  You can't make the case it's a false concern given the fact he ran on the UN skipping out on their equal share during the Republican debates.  Nor can you make the case that it was the rat who forced Trump to act, when it's clear and documented that Congress critters from both sides were applying the pressure.
> 
> I don't recall Trump ever using the term "start an investigation"  The key words he used were "look into it" and "favor."  The dictionary term for favor is doing something out of good will without remuneration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EU countries have provide the Ukraine 16.4 billion dollars over the last 4 years.  They are certainly providing their share of the cost.
> 
> There is no doubt that Zelensky understood Trump wanted an investigation. 6 times in the phone conversation he refers to an investigation.
> 
> When Trump began the following discussion of Biden in his request for investigation, he gave democrats the ammunition they needed for an impeachment. "There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me."
> 
> If Trump had just ask Zelensky for an investigation of corruption, then there would be no evidence for impeachment in the call. Once he made it clear he wanted Biden investigated, he gave the democrats an article of impeachment.  A president can't ask a foreign country to investigate a candidate for president,  That's a violation of election law and a violation of the constitution.
> 
> Had Trump simply ask Zelensky to open an investigation of corruption, talk to Rudy about it, and not mentioned Biden, we would not be discussing this call and there would have been no impeachment investigation.  Giuliani could have directed Zelensky to focus on Biden, make public statements and give Trump exactly what he wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was Bidens name mentioned in the call ???
Click to expand...

Of course it was.
Read the transcript of Trump's conversation with Volodymyr Zelensky - CNNPolitics


----------



## charwin95

eagle1462010 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will ask again..............Why didn't Obama and Biden give weapons to Ukraine when their people were dying.............
> 
> And again............I've that had been me they would have gotten the weapons and told good hunting.........
> 
> And 3 years of Russian BS from the left..............No wonder the world laughs at us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 1. Ukraine has enough fire power to protect themselves. Russia only stayed in Crimea its like a big island vital to Russian for military shipping lanes.
> They did not advanced after that.
> 
> 2. On top of that there is a US military presence in Black Sea if needed.
> 
> 3. After 3 years BS from the left? None from the left are saying BS. You and Trump and the rest are very busy spreading lies.
> 
> 4. Do you want to go to WW3 with Russia because of Crimea?
> 
> Selling anti tank to Ukraine. BFD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell said I wanted WWIII ...........the voices in your head.....
> 
> And if they had enough fire power to stop it why were they begging NATO for help.........
> 
> It is the left that has lost it's minds over Russia...........And in regards to the Ukraine and Lethal weapons I was all for it to kill Russians if need be...........
> 
> But on one day it's we are Putin's puppet.........and the next do you want War with them...
> 
> One day your side will make up it's damned minds.
Click to expand...


In short you don’t know what you are talking about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beagle9

flack said:


> A low-ranking FBI lawyer altered a document that was somehow related to the Obama Justice Department’s application to the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Court (FISC) for a national-security surveillance warrant. The application, approved by the FISC in October 2016, targeted former Trump campaign adviser Carter Page — an American citizen, former naval intelligence officer, and apparent FBI cooperating witness — as a clandestine agent of Russia.
> 
> *C*
> 
> Apparently, the document tampering made at least one of the application’s factual assertions seem more damning than it actually was. The FBI attorney, who has not been identified, is also said to have falsified an email in an effort to provide back-up support for the fabricated claim. The lawyer, who was reportedly pushed out of the bureau when the tampering incident came to light, was interviewed in Horowitz’s inquiry and is said to be a subject of the related criminal investigation being conducted by Connecticut U.S. Attorney John Durham.
> 
> *HOROWITZ REPORTEDLY FINDS FBI LAWYER FALSIFIED FISA DOC; WAPO STEALTH-DELETES STRZOK CONNECTION*
> 
> The news was broken on Thursday night by CNN. That in itself is noteworthy. Former FBI Deputy Director Andrew McCabe is a CNN contributor, and former FBI General Counsel James Baker is a frequent CNN guest. The IG’s probe has scrutinized the conduct of both.
> 
> 
> CNN commentators also include other former federal law-enforcement officials, who have ties to the bureau and to some of the former officials under scrutiny. CNN’s news story about the evidence tampering is sourced to “several people briefed on the matter,” who were not identified. The IG report is scheduled to be released on Dec. 9, and witnesses have recently been permitted to review a draft of it under tight restrictions.
> 
> It's going to get bad Dave.


This is what happens when you have brainwashing that led straight up to electing a racist in the Obama saga who was going to finally fix it all. Who knew what his fundemental change was going to mean, but many did know, and they were spot on to reject his racial/social justice bullcrap, otherwise in which blanketly labeled white conservatives as racist who were responsible for all the ills of society. What a joke it all was, and now the fall out is having to be dealt with.


----------



## charwin95

OKTexas said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t have any evidence that Biden was corrupt.
> But we have a very very clear evidence that Trump is very corrupt. That’s a fact jack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This planet has 7.5 billion people on it.  Do you mean to tell me there is nothing corrupt about a VP's son getting the job when he was the least qualified out of all these people?  Not only that, but the highest paid member on the board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking about corrupt. Why don’t you start with your Boi Trump?
> 
> The only idiots that keeps talking about Biden and his son committed corruption are Trump supporters. Nobody else.
> 
> As far as unqualified. Trump is inept and most unqualified president. The whole world knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The requirements to be a US President are written within the US Constitution, and Trump meets those requirements.  You don't have to be an establishment person to get to be President.
> 
> A two year 45 million dollar investigation that turned up nothing in regards to why it was started began over a joke Trump made about getting Hillary's emails.  But a drug addict, kicked out of the military, in and out of rehabs three times, gets a job for 83,000 a year, and nobody is supposed to care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mueller did not exonerate Trump. It just they can’t indict a sitting president. That’s a fact jack. I’m not sure why you have to brought this up? Poorly informed?
> 
> We are talking about unqualified which I gave you several examples. Trump and Kushner.
> 
> So Hunter got a high paying job and unqualified? SO WHAT?
> Another example. How many of Trump former cabinets that are unqualified, over paid, fired or corrupted?
> 
> If this is all you’ve got against Biden then it’s laughable. Hunter has nothing to do with all these lying propaganda that you and your buddies are spreading.
> 
> Here is Hunter Biden Wikipedia. You may want to update yourself. He is paid $50,000 not $83,000 that you are lying.
> 
> Hunter Biden - Wikipedia
> 
> FACT CHECK: Was Hunter Biden Paid As Much As $50,000 A Month For His Work With Burisma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Federal court documents prove Biden and Archer was paid 186,000 a month for at least 2 years. And the DOJ is looking into your conspiracy theory. We'll see what Durham turns up.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Coming from these goons? Absolutely. Those were planted by Russian operatives to that was already debunked. 

Don’t ever mentioned Barr to me here.He is no different from Guilliani personal lawyer... These are the REJECTS of the US government.


----------



## Flopper

OKTexas said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> It all started with Trump when on July 25, he ask Zelensky for this little favor of investigating the Bidens.  The most shocking part of this is that Trump saw absolutely nothing wrong in asking a foreign goverment to investigate a candidate for president that he will most likely face in the next election.  If the Senate fails to convict Trump which is almost certain, the biggest celebration will not be in the White House but in Moscow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So because slow Joe is running for President, he's insulated from any suspicion of wrong doing? This is the problem: in spite of their beliefs, there is no Thought Police in the US.  You cannot read minds or tell the future.  Nobody, including Trump, knows who he's going to run against.  Furthermore, Joe is so washed up that Biden getting the nomination would guarantee a Trump win.
> 
> This happened the other night.  Slow Joe claimed to have the support from the only black woman in the Senate.  Problem was, he was standing right next to Harris when he made the claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether "Slow Joe" is guilty of any wrong doing is totally irrelevant in the Trump impeachment and here's why. A president running for re-election can not ask a foreign government to open an investigation against another candidate without violating our election laws as well as Article 1 Section 9 of the constitution and thus a violation of oath of office, unless his intent has nothing to do with discrediting his political opponent.
> 
> What it all boils down to is the intent of the president.  If his sole reason for pressuring the Ukraine to investigate the Bidens is his desire to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine, then his actions are justified.  However, from the direct evidence presented in the House investigation as well as comments by Trump himself, it makes it doubtful that his real intent is cleaning up corruption in the Ukraine and not to discrediting Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden is not the nominee, and it's likely he won't be.  This charge that Trump stalled the aid  for political advantage requires a crystal ball that tells us Biden will be the nominee.
> 
> Trump gave several reasons for stopping the aid, including the lack of funds from other UN countries.  You can't make the case it's a false concern given the fact he ran on the UN skipping out on their equal share during the Republican debates.  Nor can you make the case that it was the rat who forced Trump to act, when it's clear and documented that Congress critters from both sides were applying the pressure.
> 
> I don't recall Trump ever using the term "start an investigation"  The key words he used were "look into it" and "favor."  The dictionary term for favor is doing something out of good will without remuneration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EU countries have provide the Ukraine 16.4 billion dollars over the last 4 years.  They are certainly providing their share of the cost.
> 
> There is no doubt that Zelensky understood Trump wanted an investigation. 6 times in the phone conversation he refers to an investigation.
> 
> When Trump began the following discussion of Biden in his request for investigation, he gave democrats the ammunition they needed for an impeachment. "There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me."
> 
> If Trump had just ask Zelensky for an investigation of corruption, then there would be no evidence for impeachment in the call. Once he made it clear he wanted Biden investigated, he gave the democrats an article of impeachment.  A president can't ask a foreign country to investigate a candidate for president,  That's a violation of election law and a violation of the constitution.
> 
> Had Trump simply ask Zelensky to open an investigation of corruption, talk to Rudy about it, and not mentioned Biden, we would not be discussing this call and there would have been no impeachment investigation.  Giuliani could have directed Zelensky to focus on Biden, make public statements and give Trump exactly what he wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And when he mentioned the Bidens he said a lot of people want to know, he wasn't asking for himself. Of course you commies don't want that pointed out.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Regardless of who want's to know, Donald Trump, a presidential candidate is asking a president of a foreign country to open an investigation of another presidential candidate.  That is a violation of our election laws and a violation of article 1 section 9 of the constitution.


----------



## OKTexas

charwin95 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> 
> 
> It all started with Trump when on July 25, he ask Zelensky for this little favor of investigating the Bidens.  The most shocking part of this is that Trump saw absolutely nothing wrong in asking a foreign goverment to investigate a candidate for president that he will most likely face in the next election.  If the Senate fails to convict Trump which is almost certain, the biggest celebration will not be in the White House but in Moscow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because slow Joe is running for President, he's insulated from any suspicion of wrong doing? This is the problem: in spite of their beliefs, there is no Thought Police in the US.  You cannot read minds or tell the future.  Nobody, including Trump, knows who he's going to run against.  Furthermore, Joe is so washed up that Biden getting the nomination would guarantee a Trump win.
> 
> This happened the other night.  Slow Joe claimed to have the support from the only black woman in the Senate.  Problem was, he was standing right next to Harris when he made the claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether "Slow Joe" is guilty of any wrong doing is totally irrelevant in the Trump impeachment and here's why. A president running for re-election can not ask a foreign government to open an investigation against another candidate without violating our election laws as well as Article 1 Section 9 of the constitution and thus a violation of oath of office, unless his intent has nothing to do with discrediting his political opponent.
> 
> What it all boils down to is the intent of the president.  If his sole reason for pressuring the Ukraine to investigate the Bidens is his desire to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine, then his actions are justified.  However, from the direct evidence presented in the House investigation as well as comments by Trump himself, it makes it doubtful that his real intent is cleaning up corruption in the Ukraine and not to discrediting Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, you're full of crap, if quid pro joe withheld US loan guarantees to interfere in the internal affairs of a foreign government, which he publicly admitted to BTW, he is as guilty of bribery as you claim Trump to be. That would make Trumps request justified and blow the shit out your narrative.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.
> There’s a very big difference.
> 
> Joe fired a well known corrupted prosecutor general Shokin. Or you don’t get the money.
> 
> Trump asking a favor from a foreign leader to dig dirt against his political enemies is totally WRONG or you don’t get the money.
> 
> Big difference.
Click to expand...



You obviously lack an understanding of english. Trump told Zelensky that a lot of people want to know about the Bidens activities in Ukraine, he didn't say I want to know. There's a difference there you and most of your commie ilk don't seem to understand. So run along fool and learn the language.

.


----------



## beagle9

edward37 said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiffy is getting nervous.
> 
> View attachment 291419
> 
> *Sara Carter Twitter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, Schiff has consistantly ignored how ridiculous this process is under his leadership...NO serious person would do to this country what he is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he is failing even more miserably that Fat Jerry with this Mueller testimony disaster.
> 
> SCHIFF SHOW FAILS: Poll finds sharp swing in opposition to impeachment among independents.
> 
> “The new poll found 49 percent oppose impeachment compared to 34 percent who support it. In October, 48 percent of independents polled supported impeachment, against 39 percent who opposed. Since October, Emerson has found Trump’s job approval rating jump by 5 points, from 43 percent to 48 percent.”​
> And in another Poll: Trump Approval Rating Hits Net Positive As Support For Impeachment Plummets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NUNES is wetting his pants
> *Devin Nunes was directly involved in the push for Biden Ukraine investigations, says Lev Parnas*
> Lev Parnas, an associate of Rudy Giuliani, says he helped arrange meetings between Nunes and Ukrainians.
Click to expand...

Nunes is doing his job regardless, and this is his job to investigate corruption.


----------



## charwin95

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t have any evidence that Biden was corrupt.
> But we have a very very clear evidence that Trump is very corrupt. That’s a fact jack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This planet has 7.5 billion people on it.  Do you mean to tell me there is nothing corrupt about a VP's son getting the job when he was the least qualified out of all these people?  Not only that, but the highest paid member on the board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking about corrupt. Why don’t you start with your Boi Trump?
> 
> The only idiots that keeps talking about Biden and his son committed corruption are Trump supporters. Nobody else.
> 
> As far as unqualified. Trump is inept and most unqualified president. The whole world knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The requirements to be a US President are written within the US Constitution, and Trump meets those requirements.  You don't have to be an establishment person to get to be President.
> 
> A two year 45 million dollar investigation that turned up nothing in regards to why it was started began over a joke Trump made about getting Hillary's emails.  But a drug addict, kicked out of the military, in and out of rehabs three times, gets a job for 83,000 a year, and nobody is supposed to care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mueller did not exonerate Trump. It just they can’t indict a sitting president. That’s a fact jack. I’m not sure why you have to brought this up? Poorly informed?
> 
> We are talking about unqualified which I gave you several examples. Trump and Kushner.
> 
> So Hunter got a high paying job and unqualified? SO WHAT?
> Another example. How many of Trump former cabinets that are unqualified, over paid, fired or corrupted?
> 
> If this is all you’ve got against Biden then it’s laughable. Hunter has nothing to do with all these lying propaganda that you and your buddies are spreading.
> 
> Here is Hunter Biden Wikipedia. You may want to update yourself. He is paid $50,000 not $83,000 that you are lying.
> 
> Hunter Biden - Wikipedia
> 
> FACT CHECK: Was Hunter Biden Paid As Much As $50,000 A Month For His Work With Burisma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going by what some are estimating it at.  But WTF is the difference?  He's still a drug addict getting paid to sit on a board of a company he had no experience in.  And a few weeks ago, they got an email from Burisma to the State Department, and in the email, they dropped Hunters name trying to gain favor of the department.
Click to expand...


BULLFUCKING shit. You are totally ignorantly corrupted. You are a very dishonest liar person like this reject piece of shit president. 

Was he a drug addicts when he was working with prestigious companies here in US as a board member? 

Was he a drug addict when he was employed at Burisma during and till 2019? 

The answer is NO.


----------



## charwin95

beagle9 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji2400]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji2400]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this impeachment inquiry, and how is handled by Schiff is kinda telling me that Schiff is somehow connected to Ukraine, maybe even to Burisma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, just yesterday I called it.
> 
> Shots fired!
> 
> View attachment 291199
> 
> *Rudy Giuliani Twitter*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT. Do you expect anything honest from these corrupted disgusting people piece of shit like Guilliani?
> 
> These people can post anything then poorly informed people and ignorant idiots like you eat it right away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you to talk about American's like you do ???  If it is found that you have been using propaganda to hurt fellow Americans for political reason's, will you apologize ??
> 
> Funny how everything that has led up to this mess, has been somehow ignored when the iron is hot on each created farce, and this is why we know that it is all a farce that is taking place for political reason's. All investigations take into account the entire case from beginning to end, and that includes all evidence that is uncovered along the way, and since the beginning.
> 
> The jumping from wild topic to wild topic shows this to be a miriad of political stunts that has been taking place ever since Trump won.
Click to expand...


You don’t even know what you are talking about. Let alone questioning me. 

Guilliani and Trump and these goons are corrupt. 
I expect Guilliani will be indicted.


----------



## edward37

charwin95 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji2400]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji2400]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this impeachment inquiry, and how is handled by Schiff is kinda telling me that Schiff is somehow connected to Ukraine, maybe even to Burisma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, just yesterday I called it.
> 
> Shots fired!
> 
> View attachment 291199
> 
> *Rudy Giuliani Twitter*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT. Do you expect anything honest from these corrupted disgusting people piece of shit like Guilliani?
> 
> These people can post anything then poorly informed people and ignorant idiots like you eat it right away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you to talk about American's like you do ???  If it is found that you have been using propaganda to hurt fellow Americans for political reason's, will you apologize ??
> 
> Funny how everything that has led up to this mess, has been somehow ignored when the iron is hot on each created farce, and this is why we know that it is all a farce that is taking place for political reason's. All investigations take into account the entire case from beginning to end, and that includes all evidence that is uncovered along the way, and since the beginning.
> 
> The jumping from wild topic to wild topic shows this to be a miriad of political stunts that has been taking place ever since Trump won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don’t even know what you are talking about. Let alone questioning me.
> 
> Guilliani and Trump and these goons are corrupt.
> I expect Guilliani will be indicted.
Click to expand...

hopefully nunes and barr too


----------



## charwin95

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that the 'Impeachment' scam is completely dead and there is now no way they can vote for it, what is the next propaganda campaign going to be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you even know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Democrats live and die by the polls.  The television ratings went right downhill since the first inquiry.  Impeachment is losing ground, especially among Independents.
> 
> The Democrats would have to be complete idiots to proceed with it now.
Click to expand...


We are not talking about polls. 

You and your buddies don’t know any of that. None. 
Guarantee you 100% democrats will proceed before Christmas.


----------



## OKTexas

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So because slow Joe is running for President, he's insulated from any suspicion of wrong doing? This is the problem: in spite of their beliefs, there is no Thought Police in the US.  You cannot read minds or tell the future.  Nobody, including Trump, knows who he's going to run against.  Furthermore, Joe is so washed up that Biden getting the nomination would guarantee a Trump win.
> 
> This happened the other night.  Slow Joe claimed to have the support from the only black woman in the Senate.  Problem was, he was standing right next to Harris when he made the claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether "Slow Joe" is guilty of any wrong doing is totally irrelevant in the Trump impeachment and here's why. A president running for re-election can not ask a foreign government to open an investigation against another candidate without violating our election laws as well as Article 1 Section 9 of the constitution and thus a violation of oath of office, unless his intent has nothing to do with discrediting his political opponent.
> 
> What it all boils down to is the intent of the president.  If his sole reason for pressuring the Ukraine to investigate the Bidens is his desire to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine, then his actions are justified.  However, from the direct evidence presented in the House investigation as well as comments by Trump himself, it makes it doubtful that his real intent is cleaning up corruption in the Ukraine and not to discrediting Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden is not the nominee, and it's likely he won't be.  This charge that Trump stalled the aid  for political advantage requires a crystal ball that tells us Biden will be the nominee.
> 
> Trump gave several reasons for stopping the aid, including the lack of funds from other UN countries.  You can't make the case it's a false concern given the fact he ran on the UN skipping out on their equal share during the Republican debates.  Nor can you make the case that it was the rat who forced Trump to act, when it's clear and documented that Congress critters from both sides were applying the pressure.
> 
> I don't recall Trump ever using the term "start an investigation"  The key words he used were "look into it" and "favor."  The dictionary term for favor is doing something out of good will without remuneration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EU countries have provide the Ukraine 16.4 billion dollars over the last 4 years.  They are certainly providing their share of the cost.
> 
> There is no doubt that Zelensky understood Trump wanted an investigation. 6 times in the phone conversation he refers to an investigation.
> 
> When Trump began the following discussion of Biden in his request for investigation, he gave democrats the ammunition they for an impeachment. "There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me."
> 
> If Trump had just ask Zelensky for an investigation of corruption, then there would be no evidence for impeachment in the call. Once he made it clear he wanted Biden investigated, he gave the democrats an article of impeachment.  A president can't ask a foreign country to investigate a candidate for president,  That's a violation of election law and if the request is coming from president, it's violation of constitution.
> 
> Had Trump simply ask Zelensky to open an investigation of corruption, talk to Rudy about it, and not mentioned Biden, we would not be discussing this call and there would have been no impeachment investigation.  Giuliani could have directed Zelensky to focus on Biden, make public statements and give Trump exactly what he wanted.  There would been no case of impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what you are saying is that even if Biden exercised corruption, he is immune from requests of an investigation simply because he is one of 30 people running for the nomination????? How ridiculous is that?
> 
> Now find me the word "investigation" in that phone transcript please.  Trump never said anything about Biden's candidacy nor election.  The commies just decided to use it as an excuse to conduct a phony impeachment hearing.  When you on the left can come up with empirical evidence as to why Trump asked that favor, then bring impeachment charges.  But they can't legitimately bring such charges based on what the commies thought Trump meant.
> 
> Again, this is a Thought Police impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump should not be asking the Ukraine or any country for an investigation targeting any presidential candidate because it’s violates our election laws.  It is perfectly legal for him to ask the Ukraine to investigate corruption in their country as long as he does not include any presidential candidate in that request.
> 
> Whether Biden violated Ukraine law is a Ukrainian issue, not a US issue.  Had Trump simply ask for an investigation of corruption in the Ukraine and left it to Guilana  to pressure Zenlinsky to make a public statement and focus on Biden, we wouldn’t be discussing this now.
> 
> Again, there is no doubt that Trump conveyed his desire for an investigation to Zelensky.  Zelensky mention the investigation 6 times in their July 25 phone conversation in response to Trump’s request.  Equally clear is the fact that Trump wanted that investigation to include Biden. In that phone conversation *Trump said, “There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me.”  *This is not hearsay evidence and there is no need to guess at what Trump meant or is asking for because he's telling us. If you're claiming Trump was not asking for an investigation of Biden or Trump's intent is unclear, you're see this through GOP colored glasses.
> 
> Read the transcript of Trump's conversation with Volodymyr Zelensky - CNNPolitics
Click to expand...



He asked for cooperation with the AG, you have it in bold right there. And the AG is looking into it.

John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe

.


----------



## beagle9

Ray From Cleveland said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no difference between a Socialist and a Democrat Socialist.  They threw the name Democrat in there to edge into the party, which will be totally Socialist within the next two decades.
> 
> And since you don't read posts before you reply, I'll state it again: the only stance of Trump that the that the white supremacists like is his southern border policy, because it keeps Hispanics out of the country.  They don't care what his reasons are.  It benefits them as far as they're concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Lenin was Social-Democrat. There is no difference in between Russian Marxist philosophy from today's so called Social Democrats.
> 
> *Lenin: The Tasks of the Russian Social-Democrats*
> 
> *Lenin’s Conception of Socialism*
> 
> View attachment 291321
> 
> Forward anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's how they will ease it in.
> 
> It went from Democrat to progressive.
> From progressive to liberalism.
> From liberalism to Democrat socialism. \
> 
> Down the road.
> 
> Democrat socialism to socialism.
> From socialism to socialist communism.
> From socialist communism to plain communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, and the reason being is because when ever you start making demands on the people in which will be known to not be accepted by them, then this is when the progression of these things begin to take place. This goes for anything the people of this country find inappropriate for them to be forced into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.  Kind of like the Affordable Care Act.  WTF is affordable about it?  I certainly can't afford it, and millions of others like me.
Click to expand...

Oh you could afford it alright, it's just that you didn't realize it when they forced you to pay for others healthcare by making you pay a penalty to the IRS even if you didn't need healthcare insurance yourself. It was the first shot across the bow into turning this country into a socialist country to be run by the Democrats. Hillary losing was shocking to these people for whom had it all laid out in the perfect plan.


----------



## charwin95

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> It all started with Trump when on July 25, he ask Zelensky for this little favor of investigating the Bidens.  The most shocking part of this is that Trump saw absolutely nothing wrong in asking a foreign goverment to investigate a candidate for president that he will most likely face in the next election.  If the Senate fails to convict Trump which is almost certain, the biggest celebration will not be in the White House but in Moscow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So because slow Joe is running for President, he's insulated from any suspicion of wrong doing? This is the problem: in spite of their beliefs, there is no Thought Police in the US.  You cannot read minds or tell the future.  Nobody, including Trump, knows who he's going to run against.  Furthermore, Joe is so washed up that Biden getting the nomination would guarantee a Trump win.
> 
> This happened the other night.  Slow Joe claimed to have the support from the only black woman in the Senate.  Problem was, he was standing right next to Harris when he made the claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether "Slow Joe" is guilty of any wrong doing is totally irrelevant in the Trump impeachment and here's why. A president running for re-election can not ask a foreign government to open an investigation against another candidate without violating our election laws as well as Article 1 Section 9 of the constitution and thus a violation of oath of office, unless his intent has nothing to do with discrediting his political opponent.
> 
> What it all boils down to is the intent of the president.  If his sole reason for pressuring the Ukraine to investigate the Bidens is his desire to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine, then his actions are justified.  However, from the direct evidence presented in the House investigation as well as comments by Trump himself, it makes it doubtful that his real intent is cleaning up corruption in the Ukraine and not to discrediting Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden is not the nominee, and it's likely he won't be.  This charge that Trump stalled the aid  for political advantage requires a crystal ball that tells us Biden will be the nominee.
> 
> Trump gave several reasons for stopping the aid, including the lack of funds from other UN countries.  You can't make the case it's a false concern given the fact he ran on the UN skipping out on their equal share during the Republican debates.  Nor can you make the case that it was the rat who forced Trump to act, when it's clear and documented that Congress critters from both sides were applying the pressure.
> 
> I don't recall Trump ever using the term "start an investigation"  The key words he used were "look into it" and "favor."  The dictionary term for favor is doing something out of good will without remuneration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too early to say any of what, who and not the nominee.
> 
> One thing for sure. Trump and his cartels are afraid of Biden.
> 
> You proved it here. That you and the rest of your buddies here are ALL scared of Biden will beat Trump. I mean ALL of you are scared of Biden. Look at the the way you attack Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden is an old fool.  He can't get through one week without making a fool out of himself.  Trump would rip him to pieces.
> 
> Last week they had the debates, as if anybody knew about it.  Joe stood there and said he had the support from the only black female Senator.  Good lie, but the problem was, he was standing right next to Harris when he said it.
> 
> Of course watching MSM, I doubt you know about things like this.  But Biden can't even remember what state he's in.
Click to expand...


Nah! We I mean WE can see it here how you and the rest of Trumpy supporters are so scared of Biden. Non stop attack on false information is a clear evidence all of you are scared of Biden..

Why do you think this reject president is going through all these crisis going after Biden? 

GO BIDEN.


----------



## OKTexas

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long winded Lie bro.....
> 
> Biden didn't go to Ukraine to save it from Russia...........Apple Pie...........and the American way.........He did it to take advantage of the Chaos.......He takes his son on Air Force 2 to the Ukraine while thousands are dying from the Ruskies..........And a week later his son is WOW on the Board of the Largest Gas Producer in the Ukraine.............
> 
> If your concern is for the Ukraine with Russia on their door step back then.........Then Biden should have been there to meet with Ukraine military officials to discuss WHAT THEY NEED to PROTECT THEMSELVES...........
> 
> Like Lethal aid.............the ability to kill Russian armor.......aka tanks...........Did Joe and Obama do that........they gave a bunch of NON MILITARY AID.............but didn't give Ukraine weapons to stop the Russians on the battlefield...........
> 
> Biden CASHED in on his position during a time of Crisis and Chaos..............for his son.......Ray Charles can see that.
> 
> Trump on the other hand gave Ukraine Lethal weapons to help them KILL RUSSIANS if need be.........Why didn't that happen when Obama was in power..........hmmmm..........As thousands of Ukrainians were dying......
> 
> The DOJ has been looking at 2016 election meddling for years now, but have ignored the DNC's role in this and the courts of Ukraine in this.............Because it has been a Partisan Investigation that ignores the other sides dealings from the Deep State............who are attempting a COUP on Trump.
> 
> I'll use what the Dems have been using for years..............IF BIDEN is innocent...........then he should want this investigated to CLEAR HIS NAME.............If he did no crime .............Then he should WELCOME BEING INVESTIGATED.............
> 
> The Biden's will not be taken down..............Graham calling for an investigation will in the end do NOTHING.........It's a Show.............Biden and Graham are friends......and behind closed doors laugh about it and rehearse the next SHOW to cover their butts from all the corruption they have done as career politicains.
> 
> Career politicians from both parties...........keep the people at each other so they don't come after them for their corruption..............It's a designed strategy
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus fuck you people are dumnber than shit.
> 
> How often has Ivanka or Jared ride on AF1?  When Trump was dealing with China, both  Donnie & Ivanka were getting copyrights for their businesses.
> 
> That is corruption.
> 
> Joe Biden acted along with other countries to remove a prosecutor. (there was no active barisma investigation at that time)
> 
> Hunter Biden was never being investigated.
> 
> You God damn stupid fucks need to start caring more about Amerca than that Conman you elected President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I want your advice I'll ask for it.................Biden is dirty...........He was hooking up his son with his position while Ukrainians were dying in the field against Russia............
> 
> If he's so great, why wasn't he there arranging anti tank missiles to KILL RUSSIANS............You have for years said TRUMP RUSSIA..............yet your own side sent MRE's instead of weapons while people were dying........
> 
> Your party is a JOKE...........Biden is a Joke........and so is this investigation............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, whje caught lying, you just increase the lying.  Joe Biden had nothing to do with Hunter getting that job.
> 
> You are a joke, Trump Boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct, Hunter just answered a want ad in the paper:
> 
> LARGE ENERGY COMPANY LOOKING FOR BOARD MEMBER.  NO EXPERIENCE NECESSARY, NO NEED TO UNDERSTAND THE LANGUAGE. LOOKING FOR A CANDIDATE WITH SEVERE DRUG PROBLEMS, PREFERABLY KICKED OUT OF THE MILITARY AND ATTENDED MULTIPLE REHAB CLINICS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just unbelievable full of crap.
> 
> Drug problems of Hunter was way before he became a board members and work prestigious companies here in US ..... before he joined Burisma.
> 
> Like I told you before board member of a company like Gas or Coal, Exxon, Gold..... it’s very very easy. You don’t have to mix chemicals.
Click to expand...



More commie lies, baby Biden joined the Burisma board in Apr 2014, he was roaming homeless encampments in CA looking for crack in 2015. Learn the language so you can understand.

.


----------



## charwin95

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We went these over before.
> Hunter got the high paying job with no experience. So?
> 
> Trump asking a favor to a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is not acceptable no matter how much you twist it. Trump is a piece of shit.
> 
> How is Kushner running around with out diplomatic experience? Don’t tell me he is doing it for free.
> 
> How is Guilliani a private citizen running around like a diplomat? Spreading corrupted propaganda. Don’t tell me he is doing it for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF does that have to do with it?  Trump can hire anybody he wants.
> 
> View attachment 291181
> 
> This is not about Joe hiring somebody.  It's about getting favors from a foreign corrupt company.  Favors are not granted out of kindness.  People expect something in return.  An email was discovered through the FOIA that showed one from Burisma, dropping Hunters name to curry favor from the State Department.
> 
> Impeachment is not for what you or others find acceptable or not.  Impeachment is for high crimes and misdemeanors, none of which Donald is part of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking about hypocrite.
> You mentioned Hunter unqualified and highly paid. I gave you an exact example of the same situations. You are full of cow dung.
> 
> I deal with hundreds of suppliers and vendors. So when I ask one of them to hire one of my nephews. That is a favor. Is that bad?
> 
> Biden ask Burisma to hire his son. Where did Biden violate any rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't know because it''s never been investigated.  That's why Trump asked Zelensky to "look into it" as a favor.  And if there is something that shows corruption, then Trump could have the IG look at that.
> 
> No, it's not bad if you ask a vendor to hire your nephew.  But then again, you have no power to return the favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong very wrong.
> Asking a foreign leader a favor to dig dirt against his political rival. Is totally wrong.
> You can twist however you want to protect this piece of shit president. That is not right.
> 
> I asked you a very simple reality question. Your answer is very wrong. Let me ask you again.
> 
> I deal with hundreds of vendors and suppliers regularly. If I asked one them a favor to hire my nephew.
> Where and what law or any code of ethics did I violate?
> Return back the favor? Giving them a contract.
> 
> Joe Biden got his son Hunter a job at Butisma. Tell me what law did he violate?
> 
> Trump getting his son inlaw a job unqualified. Is that also unacceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you keep asking questions I or others have answered already?
> 
> Show me where Trump used the term Dig Dirt.
> 
> You people on the left are such hypocrites.  On one hand, you're trying to make claim that what Joe did was perfectly fine and legal.  On the other hand, you want to see Trump impeached for being accused of doing the exact same thing.
> 
> Joe asked for the prosecutor to be fired, he got it.
> Trump asked for a favor to look into Burisma and Hunter, he never got it.
> 
> Joe threaten US aid to Ukraine.
> Trump never threatened US aid for anything.
Click to expand...


No you didn’t. You only going around to support your lie. 
This is the problem when you’ve been listening too much of Hannity. Using technicalities of words...

Asking a favor from a foreign leader against his political enemies is wrong. Thus equivalent to dig dirt.

Do you want me to repeat it again?


----------



## charwin95

beagle9 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We went these over before.
> Hunter got the high paying job with no experience. So?
> 
> Trump asking a favor to a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is not acceptable no matter how much you twist it. Trump is a piece of shit.
> 
> How is Kushner running around with out diplomatic experience? Don’t tell me he is doing it for free.
> 
> How is Guilliani a private citizen running around like a diplomat? Spreading corrupted propaganda. Don’t tell me he is doing it for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF does that have to do with it?  Trump can hire anybody he wants.
> 
> View attachment 291181
> 
> This is not about Joe hiring somebody.  It's about getting favors from a foreign corrupt company.  Favors are not granted out of kindness.  People expect something in return.  An email was discovered through the FOIA that showed one from Burisma, dropping Hunters name to curry favor from the State Department.
> 
> Impeachment is not for what you or others find acceptable or not.  Impeachment is for high crimes and misdemeanors, none of which Donald is part of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking about hypocrite.
> You mentioned Hunter unqualified and highly paid. I gave you an exact example of the same situations. You are full of cow dung.
> 
> I deal with hundreds of suppliers and vendors. So when I ask one of them to hire one of my nephews. That is a favor. Is that bad?
> 
> Biden ask Burisma to hire his son. Where did Biden violate any rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't know because it''s never been investigated.  That's why Trump asked Zelensky to "look into it" as a favor.  And if there is something that shows corruption, then Trump could have the IG look at that.
> 
> No, it's not bad if you ask a vendor to hire your nephew.  But then again, you have no power to return the favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong very wrong.
> Asking a foreign leader a favor to dig dirt against his political rival. Is totally wrong.
> You can twist however you want to protect this piece of shit president. That is not right.
> 
> I asked you a very simple reality question. Your answer is very wrong. Let me ask you again.
> 
> I deal with hundreds of vendors and suppliers regularly. If I asked one them a favor to hire my nephew.
> Where and what law or any code of ethics did I violate?
> Return back the favor? Giving them a contract.
> 
> Joe Biden got his son Hunter a job at Butisma. Tell me what law did he violate?
> 
> Trump getting his son inlaw a job unqualified. Is that also unacceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now it's finally gotten around to Biden did get his son a job at Burisma ?? LOL
Click to expand...


So what if Biden got his son a job? SO WHAT? 

You didn’t answer any of my questions.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF does that have to do with it?  Trump can hire anybody he wants.
> 
> View attachment 291181
> 
> This is not about Joe hiring somebody.  It's about getting favors from a foreign corrupt company.  Favors are not granted out of kindness.  People expect something in return.  An email was discovered through the FOIA that showed one from Burisma, dropping Hunters name to curry favor from the State Department.
> 
> Impeachment is not for what you or others find acceptable or not.  Impeachment is for high crimes and misdemeanors, none of which Donald is part of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about hypocrite.
> You mentioned Hunter unqualified and highly paid. I gave you an exact example of the same situations. You are full of cow dung.
> 
> I deal with hundreds of suppliers and vendors. So when I ask one of them to hire one of my nephews. That is a favor. Is that bad?
> 
> Biden ask Burisma to hire his son. Where did Biden violate any rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't know because it''s never been investigated.  That's why Trump asked Zelensky to "look into it" as a favor.  And if there is something that shows corruption, then Trump could have the IG look at that.
> 
> No, it's not bad if you ask a vendor to hire your nephew.  But then again, you have no power to return the favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong very wrong.
> Asking a foreign leader a favor to dig dirt against his political rival. Is totally wrong.
> You can twist however you want to protect this piece of shit president. That is not right.
> 
> I asked you a very simple reality question. Your answer is very wrong. Let me ask you again.
> 
> I deal with hundreds of vendors and suppliers regularly. If I asked one them a favor to hire my nephew.
> Where and what law or any code of ethics did I violate?
> Return back the favor? Giving them a contract.
> 
> Joe Biden got his son Hunter a job at Butisma. Tell me what law did he violate?
> 
> Trump getting his son inlaw a job unqualified. Is that also unacceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you keep asking questions I or others have answered already?
> 
> Show me where Trump used the term Dig Dirt.
> 
> You people on the left are such hypocrites.  On one hand, you're trying to make claim that what Joe did was perfectly fine and legal.  On the other hand, you want to see Trump impeached for being accused of doing the exact same thing.
> 
> Joe asked for the prosecutor to be fired, he got it.
> Trump asked for a favor to look into Burisma and Hunter, he never got it.
> 
> Joe threaten US aid to Ukraine.
> Trump never threatened US aid for anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you didn’t. You only going around to support your lie.
> This is the problem when you’ve been listening too much of Hannity. Using technicalities of words...
> 
> Asking a favor from a foreign leader against his political enemies is wrong. Thus equivalent to dig dirt.
> 
> Do you want me to repeat it again?
Click to expand...


You have no idea WTF you're talking about.  Digging up dirt means to create phony evidence.  Finding real evidence is only digging up truth.  Biden is not his political opponent. We won't know who his opponent will be for a couple of months, so this charge that Trump is doing this to gain favor in the election is an utter lie.  Biden is not his rival, and likely will not be.


----------



## charwin95

beagle9 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji2400]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> We already know this Ukraine election meddling has been debunked.
> 
> But Putin thanks you for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debunked? LOL
> 
> Ukraine placed bet on Hillary, and worked against Trump.
> 
> Here is Financial Times article from *2016*. They proclaimed that Trump is "pro-Russian" without anything to support it and supported Hillary who was "pro-Ukrainian", because Barry send them blankets and MREs.
> 
> *Ukraine’s leaders campaign against ‘pro-Putin’ Trump*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Leshchenko and Ukraine’s anti-corruption bureau published a secret ledger this month that authorities claim show millions of dollars of off-the-book cash payments to Paul Manafort, Mr Trump’s campaign director, while he was advising Mr Yanukovich’s Regions party from 2005.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No support for their claim that Trump was pro-Russia?
> 
> Okay, Never mind his statement that he would consider recognizing Crimea as Russian territory and lifting the sanctions against Russia if he were elected.
> 
> 
> It's all moot now anyway. Trump is clearly all the way up inside Putin's Russian ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Other than releasing the American energy industry....which hurts putin
> 
> Telling NATO to pay for their militaries...which hurts putin.
> 
> Telling Germany to stop building a pipeline to Russia...which hurts putin.
> 
> Supplying the Ukraine with actual military weapons to fight russia...which hurts putin.
> 
> Killing russian soldiers in Syria...which hurts putin.
> 
> There are others, but those are off the top of my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Believed Putin over US Intel agencies
> Pulled out of Syria giving it to Putin
> Wants Putin back in the G7
> Offered Putin a free penthouse in Trump Tower Moscow.
> Left the Russian election interference wide open for 2020
> Ended a nuclear agreement to give Putin a green light to build new nukes
> Ending a mutual fly over agreement to verify nuke agreements so Putin can make more nukes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putin has got to be amused at how much you think America controls him and Russia in the world. Do you realize that Russia is a super power just like we are ??? Do you realize that they have some of the most power nukes in the world, just like we do ??
> 
> Do you think that we can control or rule the world ??
Click to expand...


In short according to you we should live under the rule of Russia and lover like Trump.


----------



## Flopper

Ame®icano said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> EU countries have provide the Ukraine 16.4 billion dollars over the last 4 years.  They are certainly providing their share of the cost.
> 
> There is no doubt that Zelensky understood Trump wanted an investigation. 6 times in the phone conversation he refers to an investigation.
> 
> When Trump began the following discussion of Biden in his request for investigation, he gave democrats the ammunition they needed for an impeachment. "There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me."
> 
> If Trump had just ask Zelensky for an investigation of corruption, then there would be no evidence for impeachment in the call. Once he made it clear he wanted Biden investigated, he gave the democrats an article of impeachment.  A president can't ask a foreign country to investigate a candidate for president,  That's a violation of election law and a violation of the constitution.
> 
> Had Trump simply ask Zelensky to open an investigation of corruption, talk to Rudy about it, and not mentioned Biden, we would not be discussing this call and there would have been no impeachment investigation.  Giuliani could have directed Zelensky to focus on Biden, make public statements and give Trump exactly what he wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "EU countries have provide the Ukraine 16.4 billion dollars over the last 4 years.  They are certainly providing their share of the cost."
> 
> Notice how none of those "fact-checkers" doesn't say that those $16.4 billion are part of loans and guarantees that Ukraine will get as part of Ukraine–European Union Association Agreement. Every country that plans to enter EU or be partner with EU goes thru the same process, where EU is providing loans and aid to sync the economic, legal, environmental standards with those of EU.
> 
> For instance, Turkey is another country that is trying to enter EU and for that they receiving financial assistance under IPA II program. Every EU neighboring country goes to the same process, not just Ukraine.
> 
> Knowing this, please explain, how much of *military aid* EU provided to Ukraine?
> .
Click to expand...

In Trump's statement in defense of holding back Military Aid, he  mentioned contributions to the Ukraine, not just military aid, "My complaint has always been — and I’d withhold again, and I’ll continue to withhold until such time as Europe and other nations contribute to Ukraine," Trump said Sept. 24. "Because they’re not doing it. Just the United States. We’re putting up the bulk of the money. And I’m asking, why is that."  He is speaking of financial aid, not just military aid.  Financial aid to the Ukraine allows the government to free up funds for the military campaign where needed.  US military aid is restricted to purchasing military hardware and training, from the US.
Here’s what you need to know about the US aid package to Ukraine that Trump delayed


----------



## OKTexas

charwin95 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> This planet has 7.5 billion people on it.  Do you mean to tell me there is nothing corrupt about a VP's son getting the job when he was the least qualified out of all these people?  Not only that, but the highest paid member on the board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about corrupt. Why don’t you start with your Boi Trump?
> 
> The only idiots that keeps talking about Biden and his son committed corruption are Trump supporters. Nobody else.
> 
> As far as unqualified. Trump is inept and most unqualified president. The whole world knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The requirements to be a US President are written within the US Constitution, and Trump meets those requirements.  You don't have to be an establishment person to get to be President.
> 
> A two year 45 million dollar investigation that turned up nothing in regards to why it was started began over a joke Trump made about getting Hillary's emails.  But a drug addict, kicked out of the military, in and out of rehabs three times, gets a job for 83,000 a year, and nobody is supposed to care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mueller did not exonerate Trump. It just they can’t indict a sitting president. That’s a fact jack. I’m not sure why you have to brought this up? Poorly informed?
> 
> We are talking about unqualified which I gave you several examples. Trump and Kushner.
> 
> So Hunter got a high paying job and unqualified? SO WHAT?
> Another example. How many of Trump former cabinets that are unqualified, over paid, fired or corrupted?
> 
> If this is all you’ve got against Biden then it’s laughable. Hunter has nothing to do with all these lying propaganda that you and your buddies are spreading.
> 
> Here is Hunter Biden Wikipedia. You may want to update yourself. He is paid $50,000 not $83,000 that you are lying.
> 
> Hunter Biden - Wikipedia
> 
> FACT CHECK: Was Hunter Biden Paid As Much As $50,000 A Month For His Work With Burisma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Federal court documents prove Biden and Archer was paid 186,000 a month for at least 2 years. And the DOJ is looking into your conspiracy theory. We'll see what Durham turns up.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coming from these goons? Absolutely. Those were planted by Russian operatives to that was already debunked.
> 
> Don’t ever mentioned Barr to me here.He is no different from Guilliani personal lawyer... These are the REJECTS of the US government.
Click to expand...



Damn fool, Guilliani is a former federal prosecutor who has a history of busting organized crime, and Barr was the AG before. He is now the 85th AG, but he was also the 77th AG under G.H.W. Bush and was confirmed by the senate 99-0. Why don't you go back to your fucking shit hoe, you'll love it there.

.


----------



## beagle9

charwin95 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji2400]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Debunked? LOL
> 
> Ukraine placed bet on Hillary, and worked against Trump.
> 
> Here is Financial Times article from *2016*. They proclaimed that Trump is "pro-Russian" without anything to support it and supported Hillary who was "pro-Ukrainian", because Barry send them blankets and MREs.
> 
> *Ukraine’s leaders campaign against ‘pro-Putin’ Trump*
> 
> 
> 
> No support for their claim that Trump was pro-Russia?
> 
> Okay, Never mind his statement that he would consider recognizing Crimea as Russian territory and lifting the sanctions against Russia if he were elected.
> 
> 
> It's all moot now anyway. Trump is clearly all the way up inside Putin's Russian ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Other than releasing the American energy industry....which hurts putin
> 
> Telling NATO to pay for their militaries...which hurts putin.
> 
> Telling Germany to stop building a pipeline to Russia...which hurts putin.
> 
> Supplying the Ukraine with actual military weapons to fight russia...which hurts putin.
> 
> Killing russian soldiers in Syria...which hurts putin.
> 
> There are others, but those are off the top of my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Believed Putin over US Intel agencies
> Pulled out of Syria giving it to Putin
> Wants Putin back in the G7
> Offered Putin a free penthouse in Trump Tower Moscow.
> Left the Russian election interference wide open for 2020
> Ended a nuclear agreement to give Putin a green light to build new nukes
> Ending a mutual fly over agreement to verify nuke agreements so Putin can make more nukes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putin has got to be amused at how much you think America controls him and Russia in the world. Do you realize that Russia is a super power just like we are ??? Do you realize that they have some of the most power nukes in the world, just like we do ??
> 
> Do you think that we can control or rule the world ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In short according to you we should live under the rule of Russia and lover like Trump.
Click to expand...

Good grief... Really bro ??? Rotflmbo


----------



## OKTexas

Flopper said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So because slow Joe is running for President, he's insulated from any suspicion of wrong doing? This is the problem: in spite of their beliefs, there is no Thought Police in the US.  You cannot read minds or tell the future.  Nobody, including Trump, knows who he's going to run against.  Furthermore, Joe is so washed up that Biden getting the nomination would guarantee a Trump win.
> 
> This happened the other night.  Slow Joe claimed to have the support from the only black woman in the Senate.  Problem was, he was standing right next to Harris when he made the claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether "Slow Joe" is guilty of any wrong doing is totally irrelevant in the Trump impeachment and here's why. A president running for re-election can not ask a foreign government to open an investigation against another candidate without violating our election laws as well as Article 1 Section 9 of the constitution and thus a violation of oath of office, unless his intent has nothing to do with discrediting his political opponent.
> 
> What it all boils down to is the intent of the president.  If his sole reason for pressuring the Ukraine to investigate the Bidens is his desire to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine, then his actions are justified.  However, from the direct evidence presented in the House investigation as well as comments by Trump himself, it makes it doubtful that his real intent is cleaning up corruption in the Ukraine and not to discrediting Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden is not the nominee, and it's likely he won't be.  This charge that Trump stalled the aid  for political advantage requires a crystal ball that tells us Biden will be the nominee.
> 
> Trump gave several reasons for stopping the aid, including the lack of funds from other UN countries.  You can't make the case it's a false concern given the fact he ran on the UN skipping out on their equal share during the Republican debates.  Nor can you make the case that it was the rat who forced Trump to act, when it's clear and documented that Congress critters from both sides were applying the pressure.
> 
> I don't recall Trump ever using the term "start an investigation"  The key words he used were "look into it" and "favor."  The dictionary term for favor is doing something out of good will without remuneration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EU countries have provide the Ukraine 16.4 billion dollars over the last 4 years.  They are certainly providing their share of the cost.
> 
> There is no doubt that Zelensky understood Trump wanted an investigation. 6 times in the phone conversation he refers to an investigation.
> 
> When Trump began the following discussion of Biden in his request for investigation, he gave democrats the ammunition they needed for an impeachment. "There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me."
> 
> If Trump had just ask Zelensky for an investigation of corruption, then there would be no evidence for impeachment in the call. Once he made it clear he wanted Biden investigated, he gave the democrats an article of impeachment.  A president can't ask a foreign country to investigate a candidate for president,  That's a violation of election law and a violation of the constitution.
> 
> Had Trump simply ask Zelensky to open an investigation of corruption, talk to Rudy about it, and not mentioned Biden, we would not be discussing this call and there would have been no impeachment investigation.  Giuliani could have directed Zelensky to focus on Biden, make public statements and give Trump exactly what he wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And when he mentioned the Bidens he said a lot of people want to know, he wasn't asking for himself. Of course you commies don't want that pointed out.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless of who want's to know, Donald Trump, a presidential candidate is asking a president of a foreign country to open an investigation of another presidential candidate.  That is a violation of our election laws and a violation of article 1 section 9 of the constitution.
Click to expand...



What fucking planet do you live on, all you seem to be able to come up with are commie talking points. Perhaps you should learn the language as well, words have meaning, not what you chose to ascribe to them.

.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So because slow Joe is running for President, he's insulated from any suspicion of wrong doing? This is the problem: in spite of their beliefs, there is no Thought Police in the US.  You cannot read minds or tell the future.  Nobody, including Trump, knows who he's going to run against.  Furthermore, Joe is so washed up that Biden getting the nomination would guarantee a Trump win.
> 
> This happened the other night.  Slow Joe claimed to have the support from the only black woman in the Senate.  Problem was, he was standing right next to Harris when he made the claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether "Slow Joe" is guilty of any wrong doing is totally irrelevant in the Trump impeachment and here's why. A president running for re-election can not ask a foreign government to open an investigation against another candidate without violating our election laws as well as Article 1 Section 9 of the constitution and thus a violation of oath of office, unless his intent has nothing to do with discrediting his political opponent.
> 
> What it all boils down to is the intent of the president.  If his sole reason for pressuring the Ukraine to investigate the Bidens is his desire to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine, then his actions are justified.  However, from the direct evidence presented in the House investigation as well as comments by Trump himself, it makes it doubtful that his real intent is cleaning up corruption in the Ukraine and not to discrediting Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden is not the nominee, and it's likely he won't be.  This charge that Trump stalled the aid  for political advantage requires a crystal ball that tells us Biden will be the nominee.
> 
> Trump gave several reasons for stopping the aid, including the lack of funds from other UN countries.  You can't make the case it's a false concern given the fact he ran on the UN skipping out on their equal share during the Republican debates.  Nor can you make the case that it was the rat who forced Trump to act, when it's clear and documented that Congress critters from both sides were applying the pressure.
> 
> I don't recall Trump ever using the term "start an investigation"  The key words he used were "look into it" and "favor."  The dictionary term for favor is doing something out of good will without remuneration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too early to say any of what, who and not the nominee.
> 
> One thing for sure. Trump and his cartels are afraid of Biden.
> 
> You proved it here. That you and the rest of your buddies here are ALL scared of Biden will beat Trump. I mean ALL of you are scared of Biden. Look at the the way you attack Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden is an old fool.  He can't get through one week without making a fool out of himself.  Trump would rip him to pieces.
> 
> Last week they had the debates, as if anybody knew about it.  Joe stood there and said he had the support from the only black female Senator.  Good lie, but the problem was, he was standing right next to Harris when he said it.
> 
> Of course watching MSM, I doubt you know about things like this.  But Biden can't even remember what state he's in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah! We I mean WE can see it here how you and the rest of Trumpy supporters are so scared of Biden. Non stop attack on false information is a clear evidence all of you are scared of Biden..
> 
> Why do you think this reject president is going through all these crisis going after Biden?
> 
> GO BIDEN.
Click to expand...


Why?  Because Trump did nothing wrong, and he knows it.  He would have never released the transcript if he thought he was doing something wrong.  And don't give me this nonsense he didn't know any better.  I'm sure he ran this across his legal team before allowing the transcript to go public.  Therefore he didn't expect the Democrats to lie so much to try and make this a crisis.  

When the Democrats found out Trump was on to something wrong, they went into Defcon 1 mode.  They had to react quickly, because there is something to this.  They know it.  There is no way you're going to tell me that out of all the people in the world, Burisma chose Hunter for his expertise in Ukrainian energy.  Not only selected for the board, but the highest paid position on the board.  He doesn't even know their language.  

The only people scared here are the Democrats.  They are trying to keep Trump away from something in the Ukraine deal.


----------



## Flopper

OKTexas said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether "Slow Joe" is guilty of any wrong doing is totally irrelevant in the Trump impeachment and here's why. A president running for re-election can not ask a foreign government to open an investigation against another candidate without violating our election laws as well as Article 1 Section 9 of the constitution and thus a violation of oath of office, unless his intent has nothing to do with discrediting his political opponent.
> 
> What it all boils down to is the intent of the president.  If his sole reason for pressuring the Ukraine to investigate the Bidens is his desire to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine, then his actions are justified.  However, from the direct evidence presented in the House investigation as well as comments by Trump himself, it makes it doubtful that his real intent is cleaning up corruption in the Ukraine and not to discrediting Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden is not the nominee, and it's likely he won't be.  This charge that Trump stalled the aid  for political advantage requires a crystal ball that tells us Biden will be the nominee.
> 
> Trump gave several reasons for stopping the aid, including the lack of funds from other UN countries.  You can't make the case it's a false concern given the fact he ran on the UN skipping out on their equal share during the Republican debates.  Nor can you make the case that it was the rat who forced Trump to act, when it's clear and documented that Congress critters from both sides were applying the pressure.
> 
> I don't recall Trump ever using the term "start an investigation"  The key words he used were "look into it" and "favor."  The dictionary term for favor is doing something out of good will without remuneration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EU countries have provide the Ukraine 16.4 billion dollars over the last 4 years.  They are certainly providing their share of the cost.
> 
> There is no doubt that Zelensky understood Trump wanted an investigation. 6 times in the phone conversation he refers to an investigation.
> 
> When Trump began the following discussion of Biden in his request for investigation, he gave democrats the ammunition they for an impeachment. "There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me."
> 
> If Trump had just ask Zelensky for an investigation of corruption, then there would be no evidence for impeachment in the call. Once he made it clear he wanted Biden investigated, he gave the democrats an article of impeachment.  A president can't ask a foreign country to investigate a candidate for president,  That's a violation of election law and if the request is coming from president, it's violation of constitution.
> 
> Had Trump simply ask Zelensky to open an investigation of corruption, talk to Rudy about it, and not mentioned Biden, we would not be discussing this call and there would have been no impeachment investigation.  Giuliani could have directed Zelensky to focus on Biden, make public statements and give Trump exactly what he wanted.  There would been no case of impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what you are saying is that even if Biden exercised corruption, he is immune from requests of an investigation simply because he is one of 30 people running for the nomination????? How ridiculous is that?
> 
> Now find me the word "investigation" in that phone transcript please.  Trump never said anything about Biden's candidacy nor election.  The commies just decided to use it as an excuse to conduct a phony impeachment hearing.  When you on the left can come up with empirical evidence as to why Trump asked that favor, then bring impeachment charges.  But they can't legitimately bring such charges based on what the commies thought Trump meant.
> 
> Again, this is a Thought Police impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump should not be asking the Ukraine or any country for an investigation targeting any presidential candidate because it’s violates our election laws.  It is perfectly legal for him to ask the Ukraine to investigate corruption in their country as long as he does not include any presidential candidate in that request.
> 
> Whether Biden violated Ukraine law is a Ukrainian issue, not a US issue.  Had Trump simply ask for an investigation of corruption in the Ukraine and left it to Guilana  to pressure Zenlinsky to make a public statement and focus on Biden, we wouldn’t be discussing this now.
> 
> Again, there is no doubt that Trump conveyed his desire for an investigation to Zelensky.  Zelensky mention the investigation 6 times in their July 25 phone conversation in response to Trump’s request.  Equally clear is the fact that Trump wanted that investigation to include Biden. In that phone conversation *Trump said, “There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me.”  *This is not hearsay evidence and there is no need to guess at what Trump meant or is asking for because he's telling us. If you're claiming Trump was not asking for an investigation of Biden or Trump's intent is unclear, you're see this through GOP colored glasses.
> 
> Read the transcript of Trump's conversation with Volodymyr Zelensky - CNNPolitics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He asked for cooperation with the AG, you have it in bold right there. And the AG is looking into it.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
Click to expand...

He is still asking a foreign country to investigate a candidate running for the same office he is running.  Whether he wants Zenlensky to coordinate the investigation with the AG is immaterial.


----------



## charwin95

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t have any evidence that Biden was corrupt.
> But we have a very very clear evidence that Trump is very corrupt. That’s a fact jack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This planet has 7.5 billion people on it.  Do you mean to tell me there is nothing corrupt about a VP's son getting the job when he was the least qualified out of all these people?  Not only that, but the highest paid member on the board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking about corrupt. Why don’t you start with your Boi Trump?
> 
> The only idiots that keeps talking about Biden and his son committed corruption are Trump supporters. Nobody else.
> 
> As far as unqualified. Trump is inept and most unqualified president. The whole world knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The requirements to be a US President are written within the US Constitution, and Trump meets those requirements.  You don't have to be an establishment person to get to be President.
> 
> A two year 45 million dollar investigation that turned up nothing in regards to why it was started began over a joke Trump made about getting Hillary's emails.  But a drug addict, kicked out of the military, in and out of rehabs three times, gets a job for 83,000 a year, and nobody is supposed to care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mueller did not exonerate Trump. It just they can’t indict a sitting president. That’s a fact jack. I’m not sure why you have to brought this up? Poorly informed?
> 
> We are talking about unqualified which I gave you several examples. Trump and Kushner.
> 
> So Hunter got a high paying job and unqualified? SO WHAT?
> Another example. How many of Trump former cabinets that are unqualified, over paid, fired or corrupted?
> 
> If this is all you’ve got against Biden then it’s laughable. Hunter has nothing to do with all these lying propaganda that you and your buddies are spreading.
> 
> Here is Hunter Biden Wikipedia. You may want to update yourself. He is paid $50,000 not $83,000 that you are lying.
> 
> Hunter Biden - Wikipedia
> 
> FACT CHECK: Was Hunter Biden Paid As Much As $50,000 A Month For His Work With Burisma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going by what some are estimating it at.  But WTF is the difference?  He's still a drug addict getting paid to sit on a board of a company he had no experience in.
> 
> *** And a few weeks ago, they got an email from Burisma to the State Department, and in the email, they dropped Hunters name trying to gain favor of the department.
Click to expand...


I already blasted you on your first paragraph.

*** BTW. Any link of this lie?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> EU countries have provide the Ukraine 16.4 billion dollars over the last 4 years.  They are certainly providing their share of the cost.
> 
> There is no doubt that Zelensky understood Trump wanted an investigation. 6 times in the phone conversation he refers to an investigation.
> 
> When Trump began the following discussion of Biden in his request for investigation, he gave democrats the ammunition they needed for an impeachment. "There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me."
> 
> If Trump had just ask Zelensky for an investigation of corruption, then there would be no evidence for impeachment in the call. Once he made it clear he wanted Biden investigated, he gave the democrats an article of impeachment.  A president can't ask a foreign country to investigate a candidate for president,  That's a violation of election law and a violation of the constitution.
> 
> Had Trump simply ask Zelensky to open an investigation of corruption, talk to Rudy about it, and not mentioned Biden, we would not be discussing this call and there would have been no impeachment investigation.  Giuliani could have directed Zelensky to focus on Biden, make public statements and give Trump exactly what he wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "EU countries have provide the Ukraine 16.4 billion dollars over the last 4 years.  They are certainly providing their share of the cost."
> 
> Notice how none of those "fact-checkers" doesn't say that those $16.4 billion are part of loans and guarantees that Ukraine will get as part of Ukraine–European Union Association Agreement. Every country that plans to enter EU or be partner with EU goes thru the same process, where EU is providing loans and aid to sync the economic, legal, environmental standards with those of EU.
> 
> For instance, Turkey is another country that is trying to enter EU and for that they receiving financial assistance under IPA II program. Every EU neighboring country goes to the same process, not just Ukraine.
> 
> Knowing this, please explain, how much of *military aid* EU provided to Ukraine?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Trump's statement in defense of holding back Military Aid, he was mentioned contributions to the Ukraine, not just military aid, "My complaint has always been — and I’d withhold again, and I’ll continue to withhold until such time as Europe and other nations contribute to Ukraine," Trump said Sept. 24. "Because they’re not doing it. Just the United States. We’re putting up the bulk of the money. And I’m asking, why is that."  He is speaking of financial aid, not just military aid.  Financial aid to the Ukraine allows the government to free up funds for the military campaign where needed.  US military aid is restricted to purchasing military hardware and training, from the US.
> Here’s what you need to know about the US aid package to Ukraine that Trump delayed
Click to expand...


Trump came under heavy criticism of holding aid, even by Lindsey Graham.  He was getting it from both sides.  So he released the money.  Schiff Head never even gave it a thought.  He never brought it up out of all the witnesses he hauled into that inquiry.  

Bottom line:  Trump had good reason to hold the money, and he had good reason to release it, all without the concern he had for the Biden's.  So to try and make the case that it was only because of the Biden's would never hold up in a court of law.  It's called circumstantial evidence.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> This planet has 7.5 billion people on it.  Do you mean to tell me there is nothing corrupt about a VP's son getting the job when he was the least qualified out of all these people?  Not only that, but the highest paid member on the board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about corrupt. Why don’t you start with your Boi Trump?
> 
> The only idiots that keeps talking about Biden and his son committed corruption are Trump supporters. Nobody else.
> 
> As far as unqualified. Trump is inept and most unqualified president. The whole world knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The requirements to be a US President are written within the US Constitution, and Trump meets those requirements.  You don't have to be an establishment person to get to be President.
> 
> A two year 45 million dollar investigation that turned up nothing in regards to why it was started began over a joke Trump made about getting Hillary's emails.  But a drug addict, kicked out of the military, in and out of rehabs three times, gets a job for 83,000 a year, and nobody is supposed to care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mueller did not exonerate Trump. It just they can’t indict a sitting president. That’s a fact jack. I’m not sure why you have to brought this up? Poorly informed?
> 
> We are talking about unqualified which I gave you several examples. Trump and Kushner.
> 
> So Hunter got a high paying job and unqualified? SO WHAT?
> Another example. How many of Trump former cabinets that are unqualified, over paid, fired or corrupted?
> 
> If this is all you’ve got against Biden then it’s laughable. Hunter has nothing to do with all these lying propaganda that you and your buddies are spreading.
> 
> Here is Hunter Biden Wikipedia. You may want to update yourself. He is paid $50,000 not $83,000 that you are lying.
> 
> Hunter Biden - Wikipedia
> 
> FACT CHECK: Was Hunter Biden Paid As Much As $50,000 A Month For His Work With Burisma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going by what some are estimating it at.  But WTF is the difference?  He's still a drug addict getting paid to sit on a board of a company he had no experience in.
> 
> *** And a few weeks ago, they got an email from Burisma to the State Department, and in the email, they dropped Hunters name trying to gain favor of the department.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already blasted you on your first paragraph.
> 
> *** BTW. Any link of this lie?
Click to expand...


There are several of them.  If you don't like the one I'm posting, just let me know.  I'll get other sources if you'd like.  

Emails Reveal Burisma Consulting Firm Leveraged Hunter Biden To Get State Dept. Meetings


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t have any evidence that Biden was corrupt.
> But we have a very very clear evidence that Trump is very corrupt. That’s a fact jack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This planet has 7.5 billion people on it.  Do you mean to tell me there is nothing corrupt about a VP's son getting the job when he was the least qualified out of all these people?  Not only that, but the highest paid member on the board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking about corrupt. Why don’t you start with your Boi Trump?
> 
> The only idiots that keeps talking about Biden and his son committed corruption are Trump supporters. Nobody else.
> 
> As far as unqualified. Trump is inept and most unqualified president. The whole world knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The requirements to be a US President are written within the US Constitution, and Trump meets those requirements.  You don't have to be an establishment person to get to be President.
> 
> A two year 45 million dollar investigation that turned up nothing in regards to why it was started began over a joke Trump made about getting Hillary's emails.  But a drug addict, kicked out of the military, in and out of rehabs three times, gets a job for 83,000 a year, and nobody is supposed to care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mueller did not exonerate Trump. It just they can’t indict a sitting president. That’s a fact jack. I’m not sure why you have to brought this up? Poorly informed?
> 
> We are talking about unqualified which I gave you several examples. Trump and Kushner.
> 
> So Hunter got a high paying job and unqualified? SO WHAT?
> Another example. How many of Trump former cabinets that are unqualified, over paid, fired or corrupted?
> 
> If this is all you’ve got against Biden then it’s laughable. Hunter has nothing to do with all these lying propaganda that you and your buddies are spreading.
> 
> Here is Hunter Biden Wikipedia. You may want to update yourself. He is paid $50,000 not $83,000 that you are lying.
> 
> Hunter Biden - Wikipedia
> 
> FACT CHECK: Was Hunter Biden Paid As Much As $50,000 A Month For His Work With Burisma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Federal court documents prove Biden and Archer was paid 186,000 a month for at least 2 years. And the DOJ is looking into your conspiracy theory. We'll see what Durham turns up.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Did you even read your link? It has nothing at all to do with the Bidens.


----------



## Zorro!

beagle9 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiffy is getting nervous.
> 
> View attachment 291419
> 
> *Sara Carter Twitter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, Schiff has consistently ignored how ridiculous this process is under his leadership...NO serious person would do to this country what he is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he is failing even more miserably that Fat Jerry with this Mueller testimony disaster.
> 
> SCHIFF SHOW FAILS: Poll finds sharp swing in opposition to impeachment among independents.
> 
> “The new poll found 49 percent oppose impeachment compared to 34 percent who support it. In October, 48 percent of independents polled supported impeachment, against 39 percent who opposed. Since October, Emerson has found Trump’s job approval rating jump by 5 points, from 43 percent to 48 percent.”​
> And in another Poll: Trump Approval Rating Hits Net Positive As Support For Impeachment Plummets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NUNES is wetting his pants
> *Devin Nunes was directly involved in the push for Biden Ukraine investigations, says Lev Parnas*
> Lev Parnas, an associate of Rudy Giuliani, says he helped arrange meetings between Nunes and Ukrainians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nunes is doing his job regardless, and this is his job to investigate corruption.
Click to expand...

That's right.  Dems get very uptight about this, because the investigation into the corrupt interference with the 2016 election appears to have been orchestrated by the Obama Administration and the attempts to drive Trump from office, their insurance policy in the unlikely event he was elected, has been carried out by Obama's leftovers.

But, their problem is that the President Electorate selects our President, not Obama/Clinton/Biden and the Deep State and removal of a President require broad bipartisan consensus, and broad bipartisan consensus requires overwhelming courtroom quality evidence of Treason, Bribery or other High Crimes, not this hearsay crap and staff pissed off that the boss doesn't agree with them.

The difficulty of successfully removing a duly elected president makes it absolutely imperative that there must be a broad consensus of politically accountable Senators that agree that the misconduct is outrageous enough to warrant removal.

In order to prevent bitter partisans from removing a duly elected President over policy disagreements or personal dislike, the Framers made removal extraordinarily difficult. Two-thirds of senators must vote to convict. In a self-determining republic, the electoral process should decide who the president is; and our Framers came very close to dispensing with an impeachment remedy entirely and allowing elections alone to decide whether a president should be maintained in office. This notion was abandoned owing to the need to ensure that a traitorous president could be removed before doing mortal damage. But the sentiment remained that, except in cases of indisputable high-level malfeasance, it was for the people, not a legislative process, to remove the chief executive.

The Constitution’s impeachment formula ensures that no president will be ousted from office unless his misconduct is so blatantly condemnable and disqualifying that a public consensus for removal forms — one so strong that it drives a supermajority of senators to convict, regardless of their partisan or ideological ties.

Unless the President engages in misconduct that spurs a consensus that the president is unfit, he will not be removed and should not be impeached.

In this instance the President has not engaged in such conduct and there is nothing even remotely resembling and broad bipartisan consensus that he should be removed from power.  Indeed, we are in an election year and if the Presidential Electorate does not want him to continue, they will so state and his presidency will end.

House Democrats allege that the president exploited his foreign-relations power to pressure Ukraine’s government to conduct a corruption investigation of a potential 2020 Democratic opponent, former vice president Joe Biden, largely based on the lavish compensation paid to Biden’s son Hunter by a corrupt energy company while Biden was point-man for Obama-administration Ukraine policy. Despite the palpable conflict of interest, the vice president, during a visit to Ukraine, demanded that then-president Petro Poroshenko either fire a prosecutor who was investigating the energy company or forfeit $1 billion in financial aid. As Biden himself later recounted, in a 2018 panel discussion at an event for _Foreign Affairs_:
“I said, ‘I’m leaving in six hours. If the prosecutor’s not fired, you’re not getting the money.’ Well, son of bitch, he got fired.”​(Democrats contend that the prosecutor was corrupt and that Biden was carrying out administration policy, not protecting his son.)

President Trump also wanted Zelensky to get to the bottom of Ukraine’s role in the Obama administration’s 2016 investigation of the Trump campaign. Potential abuses of power in that investigation are currently under investigation by the Justice Department. Trump is alleged to have made Ukraine’s investigative help on the Bidens and on 2016 the price tag — the quid pro quo — for the release of nearly $400 million in congressionally authorized military aid that Kyiv needed to defend itself against Russian aggression, and for a White House visit sought by Zelensky. Ultimately, though, the defense aid was transmitted, Trump met with Zelensky and Ukraine was not required to investigate the Bidens.

Most Democrats look at this transaction and discern a blatant impeachable offense: bribery. They also see executive abuse that amounts to high crimes and misdemeanors: the leveraging of presidential power for partisan political advantage (something that, ironically, Democrats were indifferent to when the issue was the Obama administration’s investigation of the Trump campaign).

Most Republicans look at the Ukraine discussions and see much ado about nothing. Ukraine got the defense funding and, for the most part, did not even know its transfer was in doubt. The president did not force Ukraine to investigate the Bidens to get the funds; even if he had done so, the statute authorizing the funding requires the executive branch to ensure that Kyiv is rooting out corruption.

Trump also wanted Ukraine’s assistance in the DOJ probe of the origins of the 2016 Trump–Russia investigation, such requests are routine and consistent with the Treaty with Ukraine on Mutual Legal Assistance that has been in place for two decades. The fact that such investigations might have helped Trump politically is beside the point. Trump defenders note that incumbent presidents seeking reelection routinely use foreign policy to their advantage.

Democrats see impeachment as a legalistic matter: They think they can show bribery because, under federal statutory law, a completed bribe is not necessary for the crime to have occurred; a corrupt demand suffices for conviction. The Constitution says that bribery triggers impeachment. Q.E.D.

Republicans recognize that the bribery the Framers contemplated was not technical transgression of a federal penal statute (there was none at the time); it was a president’s traitorous sale of the office, which is not close to what was contemplated here, much less what happened. Further, even if the bribery statute did apply to impeachment, corrupt intent could not be proved, because the president is duty-bound to encourage anti-corruption efforts by foreign governments that receive U.S. taxpayer dollars.

Only Democrats are trying to inflate the Ukraine disagreement into an impeachable offense. It is being framed as an impeachable wrong only by partisans who decided that Donald Trump was unfit before he ever darkened the Oval Office doorstep, and who have spent three years groping for a misconduct hook on which to hang their predetermination that Trump should never have been elected.

That is exactly the factional abuse of impeachment power the Framers rejected and undertook to prevent by requiring broad-based political consensus. On the exhaustively analyzed facts of Trump-administration dealings with Ukraine, there is no such consensus — and there never will be.

Impeachment Requires Consensus | National Review


----------



## charwin95

beautress said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump openly admitted to doing precisely that.
> Multiple witnesses said he did precisely that, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> But Ukraine president said he didn't....You fucks just can't  handle the truth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not what Sondland admitted at the hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did when one of the Republican ranking members told him to quote what the President told him. And after his memory had been refreshed by Jim Jordan, he parrotted the reading from the phone call replayed. The President said effectively, "I want nothing. I want nothing. No quid pro quo." You'd know that if you ever bothered to listen to the phone call that was also recorded and replayed on a conservative news program whihc your fellow democrats constantly diss, even when it is obvious the tape is authentic. Sondland parrotted exactly what the president said, and he remembered it well, but not until a Republican House member questioned him. That changed the entire morning arranged quotations by Democrats trying to conceal what the President Donald Trump actually said by avoiding it entirely and making certain it was not placed in Sondland's 22 pages of opening testimony papers, for which the Republicans jumped on this tangled web weaver like ugly on an ape, which Sondland a lot more than deserved for concealing the actual words of President Trump all morning long. But Jim Jordan wasn't worried. he had the actual tape, and he reminded everyone what the president said in a way they couldn't ignore it.
> ​
Click to expand...


It doesn’t matter what Jordan, Nunes or you said. It doesn’t matter.

What matter is he admitted there is quid pro quo. 

You people are bunch of LIARS.


----------



## charwin95

OKTexas said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> It all started with Trump when on July 25, he ask Zelensky for this little favor of investigating the Bidens.  The most shocking part of this is that Trump saw absolutely nothing wrong in asking a foreign goverment to investigate a candidate for president that he will most likely face in the next election.  If the Senate fails to convict Trump which is almost certain, the biggest celebration will not be in the White House but in Moscow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So because slow Joe is running for President, he's insulated from any suspicion of wrong doing? This is the problem: in spite of their beliefs, there is no Thought Police in the US.  You cannot read minds or tell the future.  Nobody, including Trump, knows who he's going to run against.  Furthermore, Joe is so washed up that Biden getting the nomination would guarantee a Trump win.
> 
> This happened the other night.  Slow Joe claimed to have the support from the only black woman in the Senate.  Problem was, he was standing right next to Harris when he made the claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether "Slow Joe" is guilty of any wrong doing is totally irrelevant in the Trump impeachment and here's why. A president running for re-election can not ask a foreign government to open an investigation against another candidate without violating our election laws as well as Article 1 Section 9 of the constitution and thus a violation of oath of office, unless his intent has nothing to do with discrediting his political opponent.
> 
> What it all boils down to is the intent of the president.  If his sole reason for pressuring the Ukraine to investigate the Bidens is his desire to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine, then his actions are justified.  However, from the direct evidence presented in the House investigation as well as comments by Trump himself, it makes it doubtful that his real intent is cleaning up corruption in the Ukraine and not to discrediting Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, you're full of crap, if quid pro joe withheld US loan guarantees to interfere in the internal affairs of a foreign government, which he publicly admitted to BTW, he is as guilty of bribery as you claim Trump to be. That would make Trumps request justified and blow the shit out your narrative.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.
> There’s a very big difference.
> 
> Joe fired a well known corrupted prosecutor general Shokin. Or you don’t get the money.
> 
> Trump asking a favor from a foreign leader to dig dirt against his political enemies is totally WRONG or you don’t get the money.
> 
> Big difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously lack an understanding of english. Trump told Zelensky that a lot of people want to know about the Bidens activities in Ukraine, he didn't say I want to know. There's a difference there you and most of your commie ilk don't seem to understand. So run along fool and learn the language.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Wrong. Try again.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

charwin95 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Ukraine president said he didn't....You fucks just can't  handle the truth!
> 
> 
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not what Sondland admitted at the hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did when one of the Republican ranking members told him to quote what the President told him. And after his memory had been refreshed by Jim Jordan, he parrotted the reading from the phone call replayed. The President said effectively, "I want nothing. I want nothing. No quid pro quo." You'd know that if you ever bothered to listen to the phone call that was also recorded and replayed on a conservative news program whihc your fellow democrats constantly diss, even when it is obvious the tape is authentic. Sondland parrotted exactly what the president said, and he remembered it well, but not until a Republican House member questioned him. That changed the entire morning arranged quotations by Democrats trying to conceal what the President Donald Trump actually said by avoiding it entirely and making certain it was not placed in Sondland's 22 pages of opening testimony papers, for which the Republicans jumped on this tangled web weaver like ugly on an ape, which Sondland a lot more than deserved for concealing the actual words of President Trump all morning long. But Jim Jordan wasn't worried. he had the actual tape, and he reminded everyone what the president said in a way they couldn't ignore it.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter what Jordan, Nunes or you said. It doesn’t matter.
> 
> What matter is he admitted there is quid pro quo.
> 
> You people are bunch of LIARS.
Click to expand...


What he said is "he thought" there was a quid pro quo. What he thought does not mean it was ordered by Trump.  You can't impeach a President justifiably by what somebody else thought they were doing.  The exact words from Trump to Soundland were No Quid Pro Quo's.


----------



## charwin95

OKTexas said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus fuck you people are dumnber than shit.
> 
> How often has Ivanka or Jared ride on AF1?  When Trump was dealing with China, both  Donnie & Ivanka were getting copyrights for their businesses.
> 
> That is corruption.
> 
> Joe Biden acted along with other countries to remove a prosecutor. (there was no active barisma investigation at that time)
> 
> Hunter Biden was never being investigated.
> 
> You God damn stupid fucks need to start caring more about Amerca than that Conman you elected President.
> 
> 
> 
> When I want your advice I'll ask for it.................Biden is dirty...........He was hooking up his son with his position while Ukrainians were dying in the field against Russia............
> 
> If he's so great, why wasn't he there arranging anti tank missiles to KILL RUSSIANS............You have for years said TRUMP RUSSIA..............yet your own side sent MRE's instead of weapons while people were dying........
> 
> Your party is a JOKE...........Biden is a Joke........and so is this investigation............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, whje caught lying, you just increase the lying.  Joe Biden had nothing to do with Hunter getting that job.
> 
> You are a joke, Trump Boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct, Hunter just answered a want ad in the paper:
> 
> LARGE ENERGY COMPANY LOOKING FOR BOARD MEMBER.  NO EXPERIENCE NECESSARY, NO NEED TO UNDERSTAND THE LANGUAGE. LOOKING FOR A CANDIDATE WITH SEVERE DRUG PROBLEMS, PREFERABLY KICKED OUT OF THE MILITARY AND ATTENDED MULTIPLE REHAB CLINICS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just unbelievable full of crap.
> 
> Drug problems of Hunter was way before he became a board members and work prestigious companies here in US ..... before he joined Burisma.
> 
> Like I told you before board member of a company like Gas or Coal, Exxon, Gold..... it’s very very easy. You don’t have to mix chemicals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More commie lies, baby Biden joined the Burisma board in Apr 2014, he was roaming homeless encampments in CA looking for crack in 2015. Learn the language so you can understand.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Prove to me where I lied. 

Prove where Hunter roaming homeless encampments in Ca looking for crack in 2015. PROVE IT. 

I know lots of Trump supporters are bunch LIARS like this pathological liar president.


----------



## Zorro!

OKTexas said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether "Slow Joe" is guilty of any wrong doing is totally irrelevant in the Trump impeachment and here's why. A president running for re-election can not ask a foreign government to open an investigation against another candidate without violating our election laws as well as Article 1 Section 9 of the constitution and thus a violation of oath of office, unless his intent has nothing to do with discrediting his political opponent.
> 
> What it all boils down to is the intent of the president.  If his sole reason for pressuring the Ukraine to investigate the Bidens is his desire to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine, then his actions are justified.  However, from the direct evidence presented in the House investigation as well as comments by Trump himself, it makes it doubtful that his real intent is cleaning up corruption in the Ukraine and not to discrediting Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden is not the nominee, and it's likely he won't be.  This charge that Trump stalled the aid  for political advantage requires a crystal ball that tells us Biden will be the nominee.
> 
> Trump gave several reasons for stopping the aid, including the lack of funds from other UN countries.  You can't make the case it's a false concern given the fact he ran on the UN skipping out on their equal share during the Republican debates.  Nor can you make the case that it was the rat who forced Trump to act, when it's clear and documented that Congress critters from both sides were applying the pressure.
> 
> I don't recall Trump ever using the term "start an investigation"  The key words he used were "look into it" and "favor."  The dictionary term for favor is doing something out of good will without remuneration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EU countries have provide the Ukraine 16.4 billion dollars over the last 4 years.  They are certainly providing their share of the cost.
> 
> There is no doubt that Zelensky understood Trump wanted an investigation. 6 times in the phone conversation he refers to an investigation.
> 
> When Trump began the following discussion of Biden in his request for investigation, he gave democrats the ammunition they for an impeachment. "There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me."
> 
> If Trump had just ask Zelensky for an investigation of corruption, then there would be no evidence for impeachment in the call. Once he made it clear he wanted Biden investigated, he gave the democrats an article of impeachment.  A president can't ask a foreign country to investigate a candidate for president,  That's a violation of election law and if the request is coming from president, it's violation of constitution.
> 
> Had Trump simply ask Zelensky to open an investigation of corruption, talk to Rudy about it, and not mentioned Biden, we would not be discussing this call and there would have been no impeachment investigation.  Giuliani could have directed Zelensky to focus on Biden, make public statements and give Trump exactly what he wanted.  There would been no case of impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what you are saying is that even if Biden exercised corruption, he is immune from requests of an investigation simply because he is one of 30 people running for the nomination????? How ridiculous is that?
> 
> Now find me the word "investigation" in that phone transcript please.  Trump never said anything about Biden's candidacy nor election.  The commies just decided to use it as an excuse to conduct a phony impeachment hearing.  When you on the left can come up with empirical evidence as to why Trump asked that favor, then bring impeachment charges.  But they can't legitimately bring such charges based on what the commies thought Trump meant.
> 
> Again, this is a Thought Police impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump should not be asking the Ukraine or any country for an investigation targeting any presidential candidate because it’s violates our election laws.  It is perfectly legal for him to ask the Ukraine to investigate corruption in their country as long as he does not include any presidential candidate in that request.
> 
> Whether Biden violated Ukraine law is a Ukrainian issue, not a US issue.  Had Trump simply ask for an investigation of corruption in the Ukraine and left it to Guilana  to pressure Zenlinsky to make a public statement and focus on Biden, we wouldn’t be discussing this now.
> 
> Again, there is no doubt that Trump conveyed his desire for an investigation to Zelensky.  Zelensky mention the investigation 6 times in their July 25 phone conversation in response to Trump’s request.  Equally clear is the fact that Trump wanted that investigation to include Biden. In that phone conversation *Trump said, “There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me.”  *This is not hearsay evidence and there is no need to guess at what Trump meant or is asking for because he's telling us. If you're claiming Trump was not asking for an investigation of Biden or Trump's intent is unclear, you're see this through GOP colored glasses.
> 
> Read the transcript of Trump's conversation with Volodymyr Zelensky - CNNPolitics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He asked for cooperation with the AG, you have it in bold right there. And the AG is looking into it.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
Click to expand...

It's consistent with our 2 decade old mutual assistance treaty to request this assistance, and, the Congressional Authorization for the aid REQUIRED the President to make sure that Ukraine was rooting out its endemic corruption.  The only people trying to whip this into an impeachment are the same clowns who have never accepted the decision of The Electorate that resulted in Trump's 2016 victory.


----------



## OKTexas

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether "Slow Joe" is guilty of any wrong doing is totally irrelevant in the Trump impeachment and here's why. A president running for re-election can not ask a foreign government to open an investigation against another candidate without violating our election laws as well as Article 1 Section 9 of the constitution and thus a violation of oath of office, unless his intent has nothing to do with discrediting his political opponent.
> 
> What it all boils down to is the intent of the president.  If his sole reason for pressuring the Ukraine to investigate the Bidens is his desire to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine, then his actions are justified.  However, from the direct evidence presented in the House investigation as well as comments by Trump himself, it makes it doubtful that his real intent is cleaning up corruption in the Ukraine and not to discrediting Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden is not the nominee, and it's likely he won't be.  This charge that Trump stalled the aid  for political advantage requires a crystal ball that tells us Biden will be the nominee.
> 
> Trump gave several reasons for stopping the aid, including the lack of funds from other UN countries.  You can't make the case it's a false concern given the fact he ran on the UN skipping out on their equal share during the Republican debates.  Nor can you make the case that it was the rat who forced Trump to act, when it's clear and documented that Congress critters from both sides were applying the pressure.
> 
> I don't recall Trump ever using the term "start an investigation"  The key words he used were "look into it" and "favor."  The dictionary term for favor is doing something out of good will without remuneration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too early to say any of what, who and not the nominee.
> 
> One thing for sure. Trump and his cartels are afraid of Biden.
> 
> You proved it here. That you and the rest of your buddies here are ALL scared of Biden will beat Trump. I mean ALL of you are scared of Biden. Look at the the way you attack Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden is an old fool.  He can't get through one week without making a fool out of himself.  Trump would rip him to pieces.
> 
> Last week they had the debates, as if anybody knew about it.  Joe stood there and said he had the support from the only black female Senator.  Good lie, but the problem was, he was standing right next to Harris when he said it.
> 
> Of course watching MSM, I doubt you know about things like this.  But Biden can't even remember what state he's in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah! We I mean WE can see it here how you and the rest of Trumpy supporters are so scared of Biden. Non stop attack on false information is a clear evidence all of you are scared of Biden..
> 
> Why do you think this reject president is going through all these crisis going after Biden?
> 
> GO BIDEN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Because Trump did nothing wrong, and he knows it.  He would have never released the transcript if he thought he was doing something wrong.  And don't give me this nonsense he didn't know any better.  I'm sure he ran this across his legal team before allowing the transcript to go public.  Therefore he didn't expect the Democrats to lie so much to try and make this a crisis.
> 
> When the Democrats found out Trump was on to something wrong, they went into Defcon 1 mode.  They had to react quickly, because there is something to this.  They know it.  There is no way you're going to tell me that out of all the people in the world, Burisma chose Hunter for his expertise in Ukrainian energy.  Not only selected for the board, but the highest paid position on the board.  He doesn't even know their language.
> 
> The only people scared here are the Democrats.  They are trying to keep Trump away from something in the Ukraine deal.
Click to expand...



Not only did Trump run it by his lawyers, he ran it by the DOJ criminal division and government integrity division, they found nothing wrong. Of course the commies are saying all career people in the DOJ are corrupt as well.

.


----------



## charwin95

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about hypocrite.
> You mentioned Hunter unqualified and highly paid. I gave you an exact example of the same situations. You are full of cow dung.
> 
> I deal with hundreds of suppliers and vendors. So when I ask one of them to hire one of my nephews. That is a favor. Is that bad?
> 
> Biden ask Burisma to hire his son. Where did Biden violate any rules?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know because it''s never been investigated.  That's why Trump asked Zelensky to "look into it" as a favor.  And if there is something that shows corruption, then Trump could have the IG look at that.
> 
> No, it's not bad if you ask a vendor to hire your nephew.  But then again, you have no power to return the favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong very wrong.
> Asking a foreign leader a favor to dig dirt against his political rival. Is totally wrong.
> You can twist however you want to protect this piece of shit president. That is not right.
> 
> I asked you a very simple reality question. Your answer is very wrong. Let me ask you again.
> 
> I deal with hundreds of vendors and suppliers regularly. If I asked one them a favor to hire my nephew.
> Where and what law or any code of ethics did I violate?
> Return back the favor? Giving them a contract.
> 
> Joe Biden got his son Hunter a job at Butisma. Tell me what law did he violate?
> 
> Trump getting his son inlaw a job unqualified. Is that also unacceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you keep asking questions I or others have answered already?
> 
> Show me where Trump used the term Dig Dirt.
> 
> You people on the left are such hypocrites.  On one hand, you're trying to make claim that what Joe did was perfectly fine and legal.  On the other hand, you want to see Trump impeached for being accused of doing the exact same thing.
> 
> Joe asked for the prosecutor to be fired, he got it.
> Trump asked for a favor to look into Burisma and Hunter, he never got it.
> 
> Joe threaten US aid to Ukraine.
> Trump never threatened US aid for anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you didn’t. You only going around to support your lie.
> This is the problem when you’ve been listening too much of Hannity. Using technicalities of words...
> 
> Asking a favor from a foreign leader against his political enemies is wrong. Thus equivalent to dig dirt.
> 
> Do you want me to repeat it again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no idea WTF you're talking about.  Digging up dirt means to create phony evidence.  Finding real evidence is only digging up truth.  Biden is not his political opponent. We won't know who his opponent will be for a couple of months, so this charge that Trump is doing this to gain favor in the election is an utter lie.  Biden is not his rival, and likely will not be.
Click to expand...


Deeeenng. You are right. Digging dirt is create a phony evidence. WOW I’m so impressed with your brilliance.

Crap...... there are no evidence Biden did anything wrong in Ukraine. NONE. Except phony evidence. Then only  people like you and corrupted president planted that. 

Why do you even think Trump will get Biden involved with his corruptions if he wasn’t scared of Biden?


----------



## OKTexas

Flopper said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden is not the nominee, and it's likely he won't be.  This charge that Trump stalled the aid  for political advantage requires a crystal ball that tells us Biden will be the nominee.
> 
> Trump gave several reasons for stopping the aid, including the lack of funds from other UN countries.  You can't make the case it's a false concern given the fact he ran on the UN skipping out on their equal share during the Republican debates.  Nor can you make the case that it was the rat who forced Trump to act, when it's clear and documented that Congress critters from both sides were applying the pressure.
> 
> I don't recall Trump ever using the term "start an investigation"  The key words he used were "look into it" and "favor."  The dictionary term for favor is doing something out of good will without remuneration.
> 
> 
> 
> EU countries have provide the Ukraine 16.4 billion dollars over the last 4 years.  They are certainly providing their share of the cost.
> 
> There is no doubt that Zelensky understood Trump wanted an investigation. 6 times in the phone conversation he refers to an investigation.
> 
> When Trump began the following discussion of Biden in his request for investigation, he gave democrats the ammunition they for an impeachment. "There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me."
> 
> If Trump had just ask Zelensky for an investigation of corruption, then there would be no evidence for impeachment in the call. Once he made it clear he wanted Biden investigated, he gave the democrats an article of impeachment.  A president can't ask a foreign country to investigate a candidate for president,  That's a violation of election law and if the request is coming from president, it's violation of constitution.
> 
> Had Trump simply ask Zelensky to open an investigation of corruption, talk to Rudy about it, and not mentioned Biden, we would not be discussing this call and there would have been no impeachment investigation.  Giuliani could have directed Zelensky to focus on Biden, make public statements and give Trump exactly what he wanted.  There would been no case of impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what you are saying is that even if Biden exercised corruption, he is immune from requests of an investigation simply because he is one of 30 people running for the nomination????? How ridiculous is that?
> 
> Now find me the word "investigation" in that phone transcript please.  Trump never said anything about Biden's candidacy nor election.  The commies just decided to use it as an excuse to conduct a phony impeachment hearing.  When you on the left can come up with empirical evidence as to why Trump asked that favor, then bring impeachment charges.  But they can't legitimately bring such charges based on what the commies thought Trump meant.
> 
> Again, this is a Thought Police impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump should not be asking the Ukraine or any country for an investigation targeting any presidential candidate because it’s violates our election laws.  It is perfectly legal for him to ask the Ukraine to investigate corruption in their country as long as he does not include any presidential candidate in that request.
> 
> Whether Biden violated Ukraine law is a Ukrainian issue, not a US issue.  Had Trump simply ask for an investigation of corruption in the Ukraine and left it to Guilana  to pressure Zenlinsky to make a public statement and focus on Biden, we wouldn’t be discussing this now.
> 
> Again, there is no doubt that Trump conveyed his desire for an investigation to Zelensky.  Zelensky mention the investigation 6 times in their July 25 phone conversation in response to Trump’s request.  Equally clear is the fact that Trump wanted that investigation to include Biden. In that phone conversation *Trump said, “There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me.”  *This is not hearsay evidence and there is no need to guess at what Trump meant or is asking for because he's telling us. If you're claiming Trump was not asking for an investigation of Biden or Trump's intent is unclear, you're see this through GOP colored glasses.
> 
> Read the transcript of Trump's conversation with Volodymyr Zelensky - CNNPolitics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He asked for cooperation with the AG, you have it in bold right there. And the AG is looking into it.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is still asking a foreign country to investigate a candidate running for the same office he is running.  Whether he wants Zenlensky to coordinate the investigation with the AG is immaterial.
Click to expand...



Yeah right, he's complying with the treaty, and once again he wasn't asking for himself, the way he phrased it, he was asking for the people. Words have meaning, stop trying to twist what he said. You're no better than that lying assed shitt.

.


----------



## charwin95

OKTexas said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about corrupt. Why don’t you start with your Boi Trump?
> 
> The only idiots that keeps talking about Biden and his son committed corruption are Trump supporters. Nobody else.
> 
> As far as unqualified. Trump is inept and most unqualified president. The whole world knows that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The requirements to be a US President are written within the US Constitution, and Trump meets those requirements.  You don't have to be an establishment person to get to be President.
> 
> A two year 45 million dollar investigation that turned up nothing in regards to why it was started began over a joke Trump made about getting Hillary's emails.  But a drug addict, kicked out of the military, in and out of rehabs three times, gets a job for 83,000 a year, and nobody is supposed to care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mueller did not exonerate Trump. It just they can’t indict a sitting president. That’s a fact jack. I’m not sure why you have to brought this up? Poorly informed?
> 
> We are talking about unqualified which I gave you several examples. Trump and Kushner.
> 
> So Hunter got a high paying job and unqualified? SO WHAT?
> Another example. How many of Trump former cabinets that are unqualified, over paid, fired or corrupted?
> 
> If this is all you’ve got against Biden then it’s laughable. Hunter has nothing to do with all these lying propaganda that you and your buddies are spreading.
> 
> Here is Hunter Biden Wikipedia. You may want to update yourself. He is paid $50,000 not $83,000 that you are lying.
> 
> Hunter Biden - Wikipedia
> 
> FACT CHECK: Was Hunter Biden Paid As Much As $50,000 A Month For His Work With Burisma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Federal court documents prove Biden and Archer was paid 186,000 a month for at least 2 years. And the DOJ is looking into your conspiracy theory. We'll see what Durham turns up.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coming from these goons? Absolutely. Those were planted by Russian operatives to that was already debunked.
> 
> Don’t ever mentioned Barr to me here.He is no different from Guilliani personal lawyer... These are the REJECTS of the US government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn fool, Guilliani is a former federal prosecutor who has a history of busting organized crime, and Barr was the AG before. He is now the 85th AG, but he was also the 77th AG under G.H.W. Bush and was confirmed by the senate 99-0. Why don't you go back to your fucking shit hoe, you'll love it there.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


True but that doesn’t mean he is not corrupted and stupid. 

Let me enlighten your stupidity. You have this personal lawyer Guilliani running around doing state department job instructed by Trump. Just about every witness at the hearing despise and trashed this despicable lawyer Guilliani. 

Then go on national tv broadcasting what he is doing stupidly. 
With the information coming from a fired corrupted prosecutor general Shokin. 
So tell me how fucking stupid these goons are?


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> EU countries have provide the Ukraine 16.4 billion dollars over the last 4 years.  They are certainly providing their share of the cost.
> 
> There is no doubt that Zelensky understood Trump wanted an investigation. 6 times in the phone conversation he refers to an investigation.
> 
> When Trump began the following discussion of Biden in his request for investigation, he gave democrats the ammunition they for an impeachment. "There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me."
> 
> If Trump had just ask Zelensky for an investigation of corruption, then there would be no evidence for impeachment in the call. Once he made it clear he wanted Biden investigated, he gave the democrats an article of impeachment.  A president can't ask a foreign country to investigate a candidate for president,  That's a violation of election law and if the request is coming from president, it's violation of constitution.
> 
> Had Trump simply ask Zelensky to open an investigation of corruption, talk to Rudy about it, and not mentioned Biden, we would not be discussing this call and there would have been no impeachment investigation.  Giuliani could have directed Zelensky to focus on Biden, make public statements and give Trump exactly what he wanted.  There would been no case of impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what you are saying is that even if Biden exercised corruption, he is immune from requests of an investigation simply because he is one of 30 people running for the nomination????? How ridiculous is that?
> 
> Now find me the word "investigation" in that phone transcript please.  Trump never said anything about Biden's candidacy nor election.  The commies just decided to use it as an excuse to conduct a phony impeachment hearing.  When you on the left can come up with empirical evidence as to why Trump asked that favor, then bring impeachment charges.  But they can't legitimately bring such charges based on what the commies thought Trump meant.
> 
> Again, this is a Thought Police impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump should not be asking the Ukraine or any country for an investigation targeting any presidential candidate because it’s violates our election laws.  It is perfectly legal for him to ask the Ukraine to investigate corruption in their country as long as he does not include any presidential candidate in that request.
> 
> Whether Biden violated Ukraine law is a Ukrainian issue, not a US issue.  Had Trump simply ask for an investigation of corruption in the Ukraine and left it to Guilana  to pressure Zenlinsky to make a public statement and focus on Biden, we wouldn’t be discussing this now.
> 
> Again, there is no doubt that Trump conveyed his desire for an investigation to Zelensky.  Zelensky mention the investigation 6 times in their July 25 phone conversation in response to Trump’s request.  Equally clear is the fact that Trump wanted that investigation to include Biden. In that phone conversation *Trump said, “There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me.”  *This is not hearsay evidence and there is no need to guess at what Trump meant or is asking for because he's telling us. If you're claiming Trump was not asking for an investigation of Biden or Trump's intent is unclear, you're see this through GOP colored glasses.
> 
> Read the transcript of Trump's conversation with Volodymyr Zelensky - CNNPolitics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He asked for cooperation with the AG, you have it in bold right there. And the AG is looking into it.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is still asking a foreign country to investigate a candidate running for the same office he is running.  Whether he wants Zenlensky to coordinate the investigation with the AG is immaterial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right, he's complying with the treaty, and once again he wasn't asking for himself, the was he phrased it, he was asking for the people. Words have meaning, stop trying to twist what he said. You're no better than that lying assed shitt.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Bullshit, he wasn't complying with the treaty. The treaty states our Attorney General is to make requests to their Ministry of Justice. The treaty states requests shall include the name of the authority looking into the investigation, proceeding or prosecution related to the request.

None of that happened.


----------



## Doc7505

*State Department Releases Detailed Accounts Of Biden-Ukraine Corruption​*


State Department Releases Detailed Accounts Of Biden-Ukraine Corruption | Zero Hedge
24 Nov 19 ~~ A liberal watchdog group's attempt to nail Rudy Giuliani has backfired in spectacular fashion after their FOIA request resulted in the US State Department releasing detailed accusations of corruption against the Bidens' - based on interviews with former Ukrainian officials who were in charge of the investigations. Responding to a Freedom of Information Act lawsuit from the group American Oversight, the State Department on Friday night released almost 100 pages of records detailing efforts by Trump attorney Rudy Giuliani to investigate corruption, which include contacts with Secretary of State Mike Pompeo and Rep. Devin Nunes (R-CA) earlier this year.
While American Oversight's 'gotcha' is that Giuliani had "multiple contacts" with Mike Pompeo and others while investigating Ukraine corruption, they completely ignore interview notes containing detailed allegations by former Ukraine Prosecutor General Viktor Shokin - who Joe Biden had fired, as well as his successor, prosecutor general Yuriy Lutsenko - While seated as the Minister he approved two addition entities to receive permits for gas exploration; Mr. Zlochevsky was the owner of two secret companies that were part of Burisma Holdings and gave those companies permits which made it possible for him to profit while he was the sitting Minister. "Mr. Lutsenko went on to explain that there is a unit called Specialized Anticorruption Prosecutor's Office (SAP) which has under its purview National Anticorruption Bureau Ukraine (NABU) which investigates corruption cases that involved public figures from Mayors upward. He stated that the current US Ambassador protects SAP and NABU, adding "His office has absolutely no control over SAP or NABU and canâ€™t even ask what they are working on however they fall under his "control." Of note, NABU was established in October 2014 "by Mr. George Kent who was the Deputy Chief to the Mission in Ukraine."




Zerohedge Janitor (zerohedge9janitor) | Scribd




Comment:
I don't know why, but there are indeed still some Journalists, Scientists, and even politicians with integrity, and balls to speak up. Although there are times that I think they're like hens teeth.... 
According to Progressive Marxist Socialist/DSA Democrats, it's not a crime to use your political influence to embezzle taxpayer money . . . it's a crime to investigate it.Hmm...., I wonder if the LSMSM will be reporting this? Meanwhile, how many Congress persons are not millionaires after their second or third terms in Congress/Senate? 
So the PMS/DSA Democrats are impeaching Trump for what Joe Biden actually did. This makes as much sense as anything else they do.
Hmm..., Can you imagine how much it galled the State Department to have to cough up these tasty little tidbits? To think the FOIA request was looking for dirt on Rudy. Be careful what you ask for.
The extreme power that the LSMSM holds over public opinion is not a joke, and therefore they are guilty of at the least tainting possible jurors, and at the most taking payoffs from the PMS/DSA DNC, Soros and the rest of the rats. At some point in time the biased LSMSM must be held accountable. To hold a license to broadcast comes with rules and regulations that have something to do with fair and accurate reporting. This has gone far beyond what was once called yellow journalism.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> This planet has 7.5 billion people on it.  Do you mean to tell me there is nothing corrupt about a VP's son getting the job when he was the least qualified out of all these people?  Not only that, but the highest paid member on the board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about corrupt. Why don’t you start with your Boi Trump?
> 
> The only idiots that keeps talking about Biden and his son committed corruption are Trump supporters. Nobody else.
> 
> As far as unqualified. Trump is inept and most unqualified president. The whole world knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The requirements to be a US President are written within the US Constitution, and Trump meets those requirements.  You don't have to be an establishment person to get to be President.
> 
> A two year 45 million dollar investigation that turned up nothing in regards to why it was started began over a joke Trump made about getting Hillary's emails.  But a drug addict, kicked out of the military, in and out of rehabs three times, gets a job for 83,000 a year, and nobody is supposed to care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mueller did not exonerate Trump. It just they can’t indict a sitting president. That’s a fact jack. I’m not sure why you have to brought this up? Poorly informed?
> 
> We are talking about unqualified which I gave you several examples. Trump and Kushner.
> 
> So Hunter got a high paying job and unqualified? SO WHAT?
> Another example. How many of Trump former cabinets that are unqualified, over paid, fired or corrupted?
> 
> If this is all you’ve got against Biden then it’s laughable. Hunter has nothing to do with all these lying propaganda that you and your buddies are spreading.
> 
> Here is Hunter Biden Wikipedia. You may want to update yourself. He is paid $50,000 not $83,000 that you are lying.
> 
> Hunter Biden - Wikipedia
> 
> FACT CHECK: Was Hunter Biden Paid As Much As $50,000 A Month For His Work With Burisma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Federal court documents prove Biden and Archer was paid 186,000 a month for at least 2 years. And the DOJ is looking into your conspiracy theory. We'll see what Durham turns up.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you even read your link? It has nothing at all to do with the Bidens.
Click to expand...



Sure I did. They weren't the only conspiracy theory the foreign commie referred to. He and his comrades are claiming Ukraine did nothing to attempt to interfere with the 2016 election, despite links provided to the contrary.

.


----------



## OKTexas

charwin95 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So because slow Joe is running for President, he's insulated from any suspicion of wrong doing? This is the problem: in spite of their beliefs, there is no Thought Police in the US.  You cannot read minds or tell the future.  Nobody, including Trump, knows who he's going to run against.  Furthermore, Joe is so washed up that Biden getting the nomination would guarantee a Trump win.
> 
> This happened the other night.  Slow Joe claimed to have the support from the only black woman in the Senate.  Problem was, he was standing right next to Harris when he made the claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether "Slow Joe" is guilty of any wrong doing is totally irrelevant in the Trump impeachment and here's why. A president running for re-election can not ask a foreign government to open an investigation against another candidate without violating our election laws as well as Article 1 Section 9 of the constitution and thus a violation of oath of office, unless his intent has nothing to do with discrediting his political opponent.
> 
> What it all boils down to is the intent of the president.  If his sole reason for pressuring the Ukraine to investigate the Bidens is his desire to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine, then his actions are justified.  However, from the direct evidence presented in the House investigation as well as comments by Trump himself, it makes it doubtful that his real intent is cleaning up corruption in the Ukraine and not to discrediting Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, you're full of crap, if quid pro joe withheld US loan guarantees to interfere in the internal affairs of a foreign government, which he publicly admitted to BTW, he is as guilty of bribery as you claim Trump to be. That would make Trumps request justified and blow the shit out your narrative.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.
> There’s a very big difference.
> 
> Joe fired a well known corrupted prosecutor general Shokin. Or you don’t get the money.
> 
> Trump asking a favor from a foreign leader to dig dirt against his political enemies is totally WRONG or you don’t get the money.
> 
> Big difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously lack an understanding of english. Trump told Zelensky that a lot of people want to know about the Bidens activities in Ukraine, he didn't say I want to know. There's a difference there you and most of your commie ilk don't seem to understand. So run along fool and learn the language.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Try again.
Click to expand...



Are you calling Flopper a liar. He posted that paragraph from the transcript, hell he even put in bold so you lanuguage challenged commies could understand it.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know because it''s never been investigated.  That's why Trump asked Zelensky to "look into it" as a favor.  And if there is something that shows corruption, then Trump could have the IG look at that.
> 
> No, it's not bad if you ask a vendor to hire your nephew.  But then again, you have no power to return the favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong very wrong.
> Asking a foreign leader a favor to dig dirt against his political rival. Is totally wrong.
> You can twist however you want to protect this piece of shit president. That is not right.
> 
> I asked you a very simple reality question. Your answer is very wrong. Let me ask you again.
> 
> I deal with hundreds of vendors and suppliers regularly. If I asked one them a favor to hire my nephew.
> Where and what law or any code of ethics did I violate?
> Return back the favor? Giving them a contract.
> 
> Joe Biden got his son Hunter a job at Butisma. Tell me what law did he violate?
> 
> Trump getting his son inlaw a job unqualified. Is that also unacceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you keep asking questions I or others have answered already?
> 
> Show me where Trump used the term Dig Dirt.
> 
> You people on the left are such hypocrites.  On one hand, you're trying to make claim that what Joe did was perfectly fine and legal.  On the other hand, you want to see Trump impeached for being accused of doing the exact same thing.
> 
> Joe asked for the prosecutor to be fired, he got it.
> Trump asked for a favor to look into Burisma and Hunter, he never got it.
> 
> Joe threaten US aid to Ukraine.
> Trump never threatened US aid for anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you didn’t. You only going around to support your lie.
> This is the problem when you’ve been listening too much of Hannity. Using technicalities of words...
> 
> Asking a favor from a foreign leader against his political enemies is wrong. Thus equivalent to dig dirt.
> 
> Do you want me to repeat it again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no idea WTF you're talking about.  Digging up dirt means to create phony evidence.  Finding real evidence is only digging up truth.  Biden is not his political opponent. We won't know who his opponent will be for a couple of months, so this charge that Trump is doing this to gain favor in the election is an utter lie.  Biden is not his rival, and likely will not be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deeeenng. You are right. Digging dirt is create a phony evidence. WOW I’m so impressed with your brilliance.
> 
> Crap...... there are no evidence Biden did anything wrong in Ukraine. NONE. Except phony evidence. Then only  people like you and corrupted president planted that.
> 
> Why do you even think Trump will get Biden involved with his corruptions if he wasn’t scared of Biden?
Click to expand...


The President is the last person who's hands the money passes through before it gets sent to another country.  Don't you think he should look for potential problems before he does that? 

Now that I embarrassed you into admitting what digging up dirt means, please explain how Trump asked for phony evidence during that call to Zelensky.  Not once did he even hint at that.  He asked Zelensky to "look into it" not create phony evidence.  Looking into it does not mean digging up dirt......well......unless you're a lying leftist that wants to make up definitions of terms.


----------



## beagle9

charwin95 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> The requirements to be a US President are written within the US Constitution, and Trump meets those requirements.  You don't have to be an establishment person to get to be President.
> 
> A two year 45 million dollar investigation that turned up nothing in regards to why it was started began over a joke Trump made about getting Hillary's emails.  But a drug addict, kicked out of the military, in and out of rehabs three times, gets a job for 83,000 a year, and nobody is supposed to care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller did not exonerate Trump. It just they can’t indict a sitting president. That’s a fact jack. I’m not sure why you have to brought this up? Poorly informed?
> 
> We are talking about unqualified which I gave you several examples. Trump and Kushner.
> 
> So Hunter got a high paying job and unqualified? SO WHAT?
> Another example. How many of Trump former cabinets that are unqualified, over paid, fired or corrupted?
> 
> If this is all you’ve got against Biden then it’s laughable. Hunter has nothing to do with all these lying propaganda that you and your buddies are spreading.
> 
> Here is Hunter Biden Wikipedia. You may want to update yourself. He is paid $50,000 not $83,000 that you are lying.
> 
> Hunter Biden - Wikipedia
> 
> FACT CHECK: Was Hunter Biden Paid As Much As $50,000 A Month For His Work With Burisma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Federal court documents prove Biden and Archer was paid 186,000 a month for at least 2 years. And the DOJ is looking into your conspiracy theory. We'll see what Durham turns up.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coming from these goons? Absolutely. Those were planted by Russian operatives to that was already debunked.
> 
> Don’t ever mentioned Barr to me here.He is no different from Guilliani personal lawyer... These are the REJECTS of the US government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn fool, Guilliani is a former federal prosecutor who has a history of busting organized crime, and Barr was the AG before. He is now the 85th AG, but he was also the 77th AG under G.H.W. Bush and was confirmed by the senate 99-0. Why don't you go back to your fucking shit hoe, you'll love it there.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True but that doesn’t mean he is not corrupted and stupid.
> 
> Let me enlighten your stupidity. You have this personal lawyer Guilliani running around doing state department job instructed by Trump. Just about every witness at the hearing despise and trashed this despicable lawyer Guilliani.
> 
> Then go on national tv broadcasting what he is doing stupidly.
> With the information coming from a fired corrupted prosecutor general Shokin.
> So tell me how fucking stupid these goons are?
Click to expand...

Not stupid at all, in fact if you had a swamp full of cut throats you couldn't trust as far as you could throw them after all that has happened, then you would be looking and dealing with those you can trust, not in those you can't trust.

It is that a man should say that "it is his hope that his enemy be that of a stranger, in so that he may know him when he comes for him, and not his brother for whom he may not knoweth if he were coming for him.

The swamp is liken to ones brother's coming for their other brother, and that brother trusting in them to not be his enemy, but his allies instead. The swamp brother's have been the president's enemies since 2016.


----------



## OKTexas

charwin95 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I want your advice I'll ask for it.................Biden is dirty...........He was hooking up his son with his position while Ukrainians were dying in the field against Russia............
> 
> If he's so great, why wasn't he there arranging anti tank missiles to KILL RUSSIANS............You have for years said TRUMP RUSSIA..............yet your own side sent MRE's instead of weapons while people were dying........
> 
> Your party is a JOKE...........Biden is a Joke........and so is this investigation............
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, whje caught lying, you just increase the lying.  Joe Biden had nothing to do with Hunter getting that job.
> 
> You are a joke, Trump Boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct, Hunter just answered a want ad in the paper:
> 
> LARGE ENERGY COMPANY LOOKING FOR BOARD MEMBER.  NO EXPERIENCE NECESSARY, NO NEED TO UNDERSTAND THE LANGUAGE. LOOKING FOR A CANDIDATE WITH SEVERE DRUG PROBLEMS, PREFERABLY KICKED OUT OF THE MILITARY AND ATTENDED MULTIPLE REHAB CLINICS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just unbelievable full of crap.
> 
> Drug problems of Hunter was way before he became a board members and work prestigious companies here in US ..... before he joined Burisma.
> 
> Like I told you before board member of a company like Gas or Coal, Exxon, Gold..... it’s very very easy. You don’t have to mix chemicals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More commie lies, baby Biden joined the Burisma board in Apr 2014, he was roaming homeless encampments in CA looking for crack in 2015. Learn the language so you can understand.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove to me where I lied.
> 
> Prove where Hunter roaming homeless encampments in Ca looking for crack in 2015. PROVE IT.
> 
> I know lots of Trump supporters are bunch LIARS like this pathological liar president.
Click to expand...



Fuck off, I've provided links, it's your fault if you didn't bother to read them.

.


----------



## Zorro!

Doc7505 said:


> *State Department Releases Detailed Accounts Of Biden-Ukraine Corruption*​
> 
> 
> State Department Releases Detailed Accounts Of Biden-Ukraine Corruption | Zero Hedge
> 24 Nov 19 ~~ A liberal watchdog group's attempt to nail Rudy Giuliani has backfired in spectacular fashion after their FOIA request resulted in the US State Department releasing detailed accusations of corruption against the Bidens' - based on interviews with former Ukrainian officials who were in charge of the investigations. Responding to a Freedom of Information Act lawsuit from the group American Oversight, the State Department on Friday night released almost 100 pages of records detailing efforts by Trump attorney Rudy Giuliani to investigate corruption, which include contacts with Secretary of State Mike Pompeo and Rep. Devin Nunes (R-CA) earlier this year.
> While American Oversight's 'gotcha' is that Giuliani had "multiple contacts" with Mike Pompeo and others while investigating Ukraine corruption, they completely ignore interview notes containing detailed allegations by former Ukraine Prosecutor General Viktor Shokin - who Joe Biden had fired, as well as his successor, prosecutor general Yuriy Lutsenko - While seated as the Minister he approved two addition entities to receive permits for gas exploration; Mr. Zlochevsky was the owner of two secret companies that were part of Burisma Holdings and gave those companies permits which made it possible for him to profit while he was the sitting Minister. "Mr. Lutsenko went on to explain that there is a unit called Specialized Anticorruption Prosecutor's Office (SAP) which has under its purview National Anticorruption Bureau Ukraine (NABU) which investigates corruption cases that involved public figures from Mayors upward. He stated that the current US Ambassador protects SAP and NABU, adding "His office has absolutely no control over SAP or NABU and canâ€™t even ask what they are working on however they fall under his "control." Of note, NABU was established in October 2014 "by Mr. George Kent who was the Deputy Chief to the Mission in Ukraine."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zerohedge Janitor (zerohedge9janitor) | Scribd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comment:
> I don't know why, but there are indeed still some Journalists, Scientists, and even politicians with integrity, and balls to speak up. Although there are times that I think they're like hens teeth....
> According to Progressive Marxist Socialist/DSA Democrats, it's not a crime to use your political influence to embezzle taxpayer money . . . it's a crime to investigate it.Hmm...., I wonder if the LSMSM will be reporting this? Meanwhile, how many Congress persons are not millionaires after their second or third terms in Congress/Senate?
> So the PMS/DSA Democrats are impeaching Trump for what Joe Biden actually did. This makes as much sense as anything else they do.
> Hmm..., Can you imagine how much it galled the State Department to have to cough up these tasty little tidbits? To think the FOIA request was looking for dirt on Rudy. Be careful what you ask for.
> The extreme power that the LSMSM holds over public opinion is not a joke, and therefore they are guilty of at the least tainting possible jurors, and at the most taking payoffs from the PMS/DSA DNC, Soros and the rest of the rats. At some point in time the biased LSMSM must be held accountable. To hold a license to broadcast comes with rules and regulations that have something to do with fair and accurate reporting. This has gone far beyond what was once called yellow journalism.


The Biden's, Kerry's, Clinton's, Pelosi are as crooked as sin. The entire effort to oust Trump is so that these crooks can protect their scams.


----------



## OKTexas

charwin95 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> The requirements to be a US President are written within the US Constitution, and Trump meets those requirements.  You don't have to be an establishment person to get to be President.
> 
> A two year 45 million dollar investigation that turned up nothing in regards to why it was started began over a joke Trump made about getting Hillary's emails.  But a drug addict, kicked out of the military, in and out of rehabs three times, gets a job for 83,000 a year, and nobody is supposed to care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller did not exonerate Trump. It just they can’t indict a sitting president. That’s a fact jack. I’m not sure why you have to brought this up? Poorly informed?
> 
> We are talking about unqualified which I gave you several examples. Trump and Kushner.
> 
> So Hunter got a high paying job and unqualified? SO WHAT?
> Another example. How many of Trump former cabinets that are unqualified, over paid, fired or corrupted?
> 
> If this is all you’ve got against Biden then it’s laughable. Hunter has nothing to do with all these lying propaganda that you and your buddies are spreading.
> 
> Here is Hunter Biden Wikipedia. You may want to update yourself. He is paid $50,000 not $83,000 that you are lying.
> 
> Hunter Biden - Wikipedia
> 
> FACT CHECK: Was Hunter Biden Paid As Much As $50,000 A Month For His Work With Burisma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Federal court documents prove Biden and Archer was paid 186,000 a month for at least 2 years. And the DOJ is looking into your conspiracy theory. We'll see what Durham turns up.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coming from these goons? Absolutely. Those were planted by Russian operatives to that was already debunked.
> 
> Don’t ever mentioned Barr to me here.He is no different from Guilliani personal lawyer... These are the REJECTS of the US government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn fool, Guilliani is a former federal prosecutor who has a history of busting organized crime, and Barr was the AG before. He is now the 85th AG, but he was also the 77th AG under G.H.W. Bush and was confirmed by the senate 99-0. Why don't you go back to your fucking shit hoe, you'll love it there.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True but that doesn’t mean he is not corrupted and stupid.
> 
> Let me enlighten your stupidity. You have this personal lawyer Guilliani running around doing state department job instructed by Trump. Just about every witness at the hearing despise and trashed this despicable lawyer Guilliani.
> 
> Then go on national tv broadcasting what he is doing stupidly.
> With the information coming from a fired corrupted prosecutor general Shokin.
> So tell me how fucking stupid these goons are?
Click to expand...



You should have stopped at "True". The rest is pure bullshit, the president decided who represents him, where and when. Presidents have had personal envoys for more than 240 years. Trump did nothing out of the ordinary. Your fucking commie fantasies notwithstanding. BTW you have my permission to have your ESL teacher to explain the big words to ya. LMAO

.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then what you are saying is that even if Biden exercised corruption, he is immune from requests of an investigation simply because he is one of 30 people running for the nomination????? How ridiculous is that?
> 
> Now find me the word "investigation" in that phone transcript please.  Trump never said anything about Biden's candidacy nor election.  The commies just decided to use it as an excuse to conduct a phony impeachment hearing.  When you on the left can come up with empirical evidence as to why Trump asked that favor, then bring impeachment charges.  But they can't legitimately bring such charges based on what the commies thought Trump meant.
> 
> Again, this is a Thought Police impeachment.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump should not be asking the Ukraine or any country for an investigation targeting any presidential candidate because it’s violates our election laws.  It is perfectly legal for him to ask the Ukraine to investigate corruption in their country as long as he does not include any presidential candidate in that request.
> 
> Whether Biden violated Ukraine law is a Ukrainian issue, not a US issue.  Had Trump simply ask for an investigation of corruption in the Ukraine and left it to Guilana  to pressure Zenlinsky to make a public statement and focus on Biden, we wouldn’t be discussing this now.
> 
> Again, there is no doubt that Trump conveyed his desire for an investigation to Zelensky.  Zelensky mention the investigation 6 times in their July 25 phone conversation in response to Trump’s request.  Equally clear is the fact that Trump wanted that investigation to include Biden. In that phone conversation *Trump said, “There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me.”  *This is not hearsay evidence and there is no need to guess at what Trump meant or is asking for because he's telling us. If you're claiming Trump was not asking for an investigation of Biden or Trump's intent is unclear, you're see this through GOP colored glasses.
> 
> Read the transcript of Trump's conversation with Volodymyr Zelensky - CNNPolitics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He asked for cooperation with the AG, you have it in bold right there. And the AG is looking into it.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is still asking a foreign country to investigate a candidate running for the same office he is running.  Whether he wants Zenlensky to coordinate the investigation with the AG is immaterial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right, he's complying with the treaty, and once again he wasn't asking for himself, the was he phrased it, he was asking for the people. Words have meaning, stop trying to twist what he said. You're no better than that lying assed shitt.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit, he wasn't complying with the treaty. The treaty states our Attorney General is to make requests to their Ministry of Justice. The treaty states requests shall include the name of the authority looking into the investigation, proceeding or prosecution related to the request.
> 
> None of that happened.
Click to expand...



And there's not a goddamned thing wrong with our president introducing our AG to the NEW president of Ukraine. Deal with it commie.

.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

OKTexas said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t have any evidence that Biden was corrupt.
> But we have a very very clear evidence that Trump is very corrupt. That’s a fact jack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This planet has 7.5 billion people on it.  Do you mean to tell me there is nothing corrupt about a VP's son getting the job when he was the least qualified out of all these people?  Not only that, but the highest paid member on the board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking about corrupt. Why don’t you start with your Boi Trump?
> 
> The only idiots that keeps talking about Biden and his son committed corruption are Trump supporters. Nobody else.
> 
> As far as unqualified. Trump is inept and most unqualified president. The whole world knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The requirements to be a US President are written within the US Constitution, and Trump meets those requirements.  You don't have to be an establishment person to get to be President.
> 
> A two year 45 million dollar investigation that turned up nothing in regards to why it was started began over a joke Trump made about getting Hillary's emails.  But a drug addict, kicked out of the military, in and out of rehabs three times, gets a job for 83,000 a year, and nobody is supposed to care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mueller did not exonerate Trump. It just they can’t indict a sitting president. That’s a fact jack. I’m not sure why you have to brought this up? Poorly informed?
> 
> We are talking about unqualified which I gave you several examples. Trump and Kushner.
> 
> So Hunter got a high paying job and unqualified? SO WHAT?
> Another example. How many of Trump former cabinets that are unqualified, over paid, fired or corrupted?
> 
> If this is all you’ve got against Biden then it’s laughable. Hunter has nothing to do with all these lying propaganda that you and your buddies are spreading.
> 
> Here is Hunter Biden Wikipedia. You may want to update yourself. He is paid $50,000 not $83,000 that you are lying.
> 
> Hunter Biden - Wikipedia
> 
> FACT CHECK: Was Hunter Biden Paid As Much As $50,000 A Month For His Work With Burisma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Federal court documents prove Biden and Archer was paid 186,000 a month for at least 2 years. And the DOJ is looking into your conspiracy theory. We'll see what Durham turns up.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Durham is investigating the Executive Branch as in, the FBI mostly.  That's his job.  There has been no mention other than by rightwingnutjobs like you that he is investigating Hunter Biden.  Comrade, you can stop repeating what your leader tells you to repeat.  It's just another Russian Conspiracy.  If you want to follow Putin that much, move to Moscow, denounce your citizenship and apply for Russian citizenship.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

OKTexas said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just pointing out the corruption that Rump does for his buddy Putin and the misinformation that you repeat from the GRU trying to cover that up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, LYING! Good job commie, your comrade Putin is proud of you.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering you are repeating Putins....er.....what Rump says, looks to me that you are the commie Putin loving commie.  How's the weather in Moscow these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> GFY, I gave you links and facts, now run along you're wasting my time repeating yourself.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me links to rwfruitcake sites that all register as conspiracy sites.  They are doing what you are doing and just repeating what the Russians tell them to say.  Comon, Comrade, come up with something better.  But in your world, that's all you got.  Rump follows the Russian Propoganda to the letter and you just repeat what he says.  We need a real President.  And that's going to be hard to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And all quoted sources, not a bunch of anonymous crap.
> 
> Try this link on for size commie, it's sourced also.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
Click to expand...


They quoted Barr.  And Barr is as full of crap as a colon.  That isn't news.  It's part of the conspiracy theory already debunked.  Rump instructed Barr to do that investigation and Putin instructed Rump to do that investigation.  We already know who the real President of the United States is and he lives in Moscow.


----------



## OKTexas

Daryl Hunt said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> This planet has 7.5 billion people on it.  Do you mean to tell me there is nothing corrupt about a VP's son getting the job when he was the least qualified out of all these people?  Not only that, but the highest paid member on the board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about corrupt. Why don’t you start with your Boi Trump?
> 
> The only idiots that keeps talking about Biden and his son committed corruption are Trump supporters. Nobody else.
> 
> As far as unqualified. Trump is inept and most unqualified president. The whole world knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The requirements to be a US President are written within the US Constitution, and Trump meets those requirements.  You don't have to be an establishment person to get to be President.
> 
> A two year 45 million dollar investigation that turned up nothing in regards to why it was started began over a joke Trump made about getting Hillary's emails.  But a drug addict, kicked out of the military, in and out of rehabs three times, gets a job for 83,000 a year, and nobody is supposed to care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mueller did not exonerate Trump. It just they can’t indict a sitting president. That’s a fact jack. I’m not sure why you have to brought this up? Poorly informed?
> 
> We are talking about unqualified which I gave you several examples. Trump and Kushner.
> 
> So Hunter got a high paying job and unqualified? SO WHAT?
> Another example. How many of Trump former cabinets that are unqualified, over paid, fired or corrupted?
> 
> If this is all you’ve got against Biden then it’s laughable. Hunter has nothing to do with all these lying propaganda that you and your buddies are spreading.
> 
> Here is Hunter Biden Wikipedia. You may want to update yourself. He is paid $50,000 not $83,000 that you are lying.
> 
> Hunter Biden - Wikipedia
> 
> FACT CHECK: Was Hunter Biden Paid As Much As $50,000 A Month For His Work With Burisma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Federal court documents prove Biden and Archer was paid 186,000 a month for at least 2 years. And the DOJ is looking into your conspiracy theory. We'll see what Durham turns up.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Durham is investigating the Executive Branch as in, the FBI mostly.  That's his job.  There has been no mention other than by rightwingnutjobs like you that he is investigating Hunter Biden.  Comrade, you can stop repeating what your leader tells you to repeat.  It's just another Russian Conspiracy.  If you want to follow Putin that much, move to Moscow, denounce your citizenship and apply for Russian citizenship.
Click to expand...



You never know what he will find when he gets in the Ukrainian weeds. It was the Ukrainians that brought up the Bidens to Rudy.

.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump should not be asking the Ukraine or any country for an investigation targeting any presidential candidate because it’s violates our election laws.  It is perfectly legal for him to ask the Ukraine to investigate corruption in their country as long as he does not include any presidential candidate in that request.
> 
> Whether Biden violated Ukraine law is a Ukrainian issue, not a US issue.  Had Trump simply ask for an investigation of corruption in the Ukraine and left it to Guilana  to pressure Zenlinsky to make a public statement and focus on Biden, we wouldn’t be discussing this now.
> 
> Again, there is no doubt that Trump conveyed his desire for an investigation to Zelensky.  Zelensky mention the investigation 6 times in their July 25 phone conversation in response to Trump’s request.  Equally clear is the fact that Trump wanted that investigation to include Biden. In that phone conversation *Trump said, “There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me.”  *This is not hearsay evidence and there is no need to guess at what Trump meant or is asking for because he's telling us. If you're claiming Trump was not asking for an investigation of Biden or Trump's intent is unclear, you're see this through GOP colored glasses.
> 
> Read the transcript of Trump's conversation with Volodymyr Zelensky - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He asked for cooperation with the AG, you have it in bold right there. And the AG is looking into it.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is still asking a foreign country to investigate a candidate running for the same office he is running.  Whether he wants Zenlensky to coordinate the investigation with the AG is immaterial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right, he's complying with the treaty, and once again he wasn't asking for himself, the was he phrased it, he was asking for the people. Words have meaning, stop trying to twist what he said. You're no better than that lying assed shitt.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit, he wasn't complying with the treaty. The treaty states our Attorney General is to make requests to their Ministry of Justice. The treaty states requests shall include the name of the authority looking into the investigation, proceeding or prosecution related to the request.
> 
> None of that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And there's not a goddamned thing wrong with our president introducing our AG to the NEW president of Ukraine. Deal with it commie.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Nope, not a thing with it.  But there is something rotten about using blackmail to try and get an investigation announced by another head of state.  But since Rump was thrwarted, he is now trying to do it the right way.  And it's already been done and nothing was found to file any charges on.  Putin tells Rump who tells Barr who instructs .......  We already know who the real President of the United States is right now and he lives in Moscow.


----------



## OKTexas

Daryl Hunt said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, LYING! Good job commie, your comrade Putin is proud of you.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering you are repeating Putins....er.....what Rump says, looks to me that you are the commie Putin loving commie.  How's the weather in Moscow these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> GFY, I gave you links and facts, now run along you're wasting my time repeating yourself.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me links to rwfruitcake sites that all register as conspiracy sites.  They are doing what you are doing and just repeating what the Russians tell them to say.  Comon, Comrade, come up with something better.  But in your world, that's all you got.  Rump follows the Russian Propoganda to the letter and you just repeat what he says.  We need a real President.  And that's going to be hard to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And all quoted sources, not a bunch of anonymous crap.
> 
> Try this link on for size commie, it's sourced also.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They quoted Barr.  And Barr is as full of crap as a colon.  That isn't news.  It's part of the conspiracy theory already debunked.  Rump instructed Barr to do that investigation and Putin instructed Rump to do that investigation.  We already know who the real President of the United States is and he lives in Moscow.
Click to expand...



Just love your projection commie, carry on.

.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

beagle9 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no difference between a Socialist and a Democrat Socialist.  They threw the name Democrat in there to edge into the party, which will be totally Socialist within the next two decades.
> 
> And since you don't read posts before you reply, I'll state it again: the only stance of Trump that the that the white supremacists like is his southern border policy, because it keeps Hispanics out of the country.  They don't care what his reasons are.  It benefits them as far as they're concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Lenin was Social-Democrat. There is no difference in between Russian Marxist philosophy from today's so called Social Democrats.
> 
> *Lenin: The Tasks of the Russian Social-Democrats*
> 
> *Lenin’s Conception of Socialism*
> 
> View attachment 291321
> 
> Forward anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's how they will ease it in.
> 
> It went from Democrat to progressive.
> From progressive to liberalism.
> From liberalism to Democrat socialism. \
> 
> Down the road.
> 
> Democrat socialism to socialism.
> From socialism to socialist communism.
> From socialist communism to plain communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, and the reason being is because when ever you start making demands on the people in which will be known to not be accepted by them, then this is when the progression of these things begin to take place. This goes for anything the people of this country find inappropriate for them to be forced into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.  Kind of like the Affordable Care Act.  WTF is affordable about it?  I certainly can't afford it, and millions of others like me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you could afford it alright, it's just that you didn't realize it when they forced you to pay for others healthcare by making you pay a penalty to the IRS even if you didn't need healthcare insurance yourself. It was the first shot across the bow into turning this country into a socialist country to be run by the Democrats. Hillary losing was shocking to these people for whom had it all laid out in the perfect plan.
Click to expand...


Health Care for All is not free.  I am already under something like that and I pay for it.   All of us under Medicare and Tricare don't get either for free.  But, trust me, if it's a life changing and potential house losing situation I am fortunate to have both.  The more I make, the higher my premiums are.  But they aren't anywhere near like many pay under civilian HMOs or even ACA.  There are already millions of us on it and the system is not going broke.  So stop this sniveling and do something that actually works.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

OKTexas said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about corrupt. Why don’t you start with your Boi Trump?
> 
> The only idiots that keeps talking about Biden and his son committed corruption are Trump supporters. Nobody else.
> 
> As far as unqualified. Trump is inept and most unqualified president. The whole world knows that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The requirements to be a US President are written within the US Constitution, and Trump meets those requirements.  You don't have to be an establishment person to get to be President.
> 
> A two year 45 million dollar investigation that turned up nothing in regards to why it was started began over a joke Trump made about getting Hillary's emails.  But a drug addict, kicked out of the military, in and out of rehabs three times, gets a job for 83,000 a year, and nobody is supposed to care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mueller did not exonerate Trump. It just they can’t indict a sitting president. That’s a fact jack. I’m not sure why you have to brought this up? Poorly informed?
> 
> We are talking about unqualified which I gave you several examples. Trump and Kushner.
> 
> So Hunter got a high paying job and unqualified? SO WHAT?
> Another example. How many of Trump former cabinets that are unqualified, over paid, fired or corrupted?
> 
> If this is all you’ve got against Biden then it’s laughable. Hunter has nothing to do with all these lying propaganda that you and your buddies are spreading.
> 
> Here is Hunter Biden Wikipedia. You may want to update yourself. He is paid $50,000 not $83,000 that you are lying.
> 
> Hunter Biden - Wikipedia
> 
> FACT CHECK: Was Hunter Biden Paid As Much As $50,000 A Month For His Work With Burisma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Federal court documents prove Biden and Archer was paid 186,000 a month for at least 2 years. And the DOJ is looking into your conspiracy theory. We'll see what Durham turns up.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Durham is investigating the Executive Branch as in, the FBI mostly.  That's his job.  There has been no mention other than by rightwingnutjobs like you that he is investigating Hunter Biden.  Comrade, you can stop repeating what your leader tells you to repeat.  It's just another Russian Conspiracy.  If you want to follow Putin that much, move to Moscow, denounce your citizenship and apply for Russian citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You never know what he will find when he gets in the Ukrainian weeds. It was the Ukrainians that brought up the Bidens to Rudy.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Yah, Putin told Rump to say that and Rump told you to say that.  We all know who the real President of the United States is and he lives in Moscow.


----------



## OKTexas

Daryl Hunt said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> He asked for cooperation with the AG, you have it in bold right there. And the AG is looking into it.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> He is still asking a foreign country to investigate a candidate running for the same office he is running.  Whether he wants Zenlensky to coordinate the investigation with the AG is immaterial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right, he's complying with the treaty, and once again he wasn't asking for himself, the was he phrased it, he was asking for the people. Words have meaning, stop trying to twist what he said. You're no better than that lying assed shitt.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit, he wasn't complying with the treaty. The treaty states our Attorney General is to make requests to their Ministry of Justice. The treaty states requests shall include the name of the authority looking into the investigation, proceeding or prosecution related to the request.
> 
> None of that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And there's not a goddamned thing wrong with our president introducing our AG to the NEW president of Ukraine. Deal with it commie.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, not a thing with it.  But there is something rotten about using blackmail to try and get an investigation announced by another head of state.  But since Rump was thrwarted, he is now trying to do it the right way.  And it's already been done and nothing was found to file any charges on.  Putin tells Rump who tells Barr who instructs .......  We already know who the real President of the United States is right now and he lives in Moscow.
Click to expand...



Thanks for proving yourself nothing but a fucking liar and hypocrite. You've said more than once in this thread that you'd welcome a DOJ investigation, did you lie commie? Never mind, we both know you did. So FOAD we're done.

.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

OKTexas said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering you are repeating Putins....er.....what Rump says, looks to me that you are the commie Putin loving commie.  How's the weather in Moscow these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GFY, I gave you links and facts, now run along you're wasting my time repeating yourself.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me links to rwfruitcake sites that all register as conspiracy sites.  They are doing what you are doing and just repeating what the Russians tell them to say.  Comon, Comrade, come up with something better.  But in your world, that's all you got.  Rump follows the Russian Propoganda to the letter and you just repeat what he says.  We need a real President.  And that's going to be hard to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And all quoted sources, not a bunch of anonymous crap.
> 
> Try this link on for size commie, it's sourced also.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They quoted Barr.  And Barr is as full of crap as a colon.  That isn't news.  It's part of the conspiracy theory already debunked.  Rump instructed Barr to do that investigation and Putin instructed Rump to do that investigation.  We already know who the real President of the United States is and he lives in Moscow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just love your projection commie, carry on.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Considering YOU are the one repeating what the remnants of the Communist USSR tells you to say, the reason you want to make everyone believe that someone else is a commie is to cover up the fact that YOU are a commie.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

OKTexas said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is still asking a foreign country to investigate a candidate running for the same office he is running.  Whether he wants Zenlensky to coordinate the investigation with the AG is immaterial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right, he's complying with the treaty, and once again he wasn't asking for himself, the was he phrased it, he was asking for the people. Words have meaning, stop trying to twist what he said. You're no better than that lying assed shitt.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit, he wasn't complying with the treaty. The treaty states our Attorney General is to make requests to their Ministry of Justice. The treaty states requests shall include the name of the authority looking into the investigation, proceeding or prosecution related to the request.
> 
> None of that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And there's not a goddamned thing wrong with our president introducing our AG to the NEW president of Ukraine. Deal with it commie.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, not a thing with it.  But there is something rotten about using blackmail to try and get an investigation announced by another head of state.  But since Rump was thrwarted, he is now trying to do it the right way.  And it's already been done and nothing was found to file any charges on.  Putin tells Rump who tells Barr who instructs .......  We already know who the real President of the United States is right now and he lives in Moscow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving yourself nothing but a fucking liar and hypocrite. You've said more than once in this thread that you'd welcome a DOJ investigation, did you lie commie? Never mind, we both know you did. So FOAD we're done.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I do welcome it.  I just don't think it will end well for Barr since the facts just don't add up to what Rump says it should.  But Barr needs to get it out of his system.  Unfortunately, Putin will be interjecting BS into it all the way and until that is stopped the "Investigation" is corrupt.  Step 1:  Get Russian Meddling out of the Picture so the real picture can be seen.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

OKTexas said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus fuck you people are dumnber than shit.
> 
> How often has Ivanka or Jared ride on AF1?  When Trump was dealing with China, both  Donnie & Ivanka were getting copyrights for their businesses.
> 
> That is corruption.
> 
> Joe Biden acted along with other countries to remove a prosecutor. (there was no active barisma investigation at that time)
> 
> Hunter Biden was never being investigated.
> 
> You God damn stupid fucks need to start caring more about Amerca than that Conman you elected President.
> 
> 
> 
> When I want your advice I'll ask for it.................Biden is dirty...........He was hooking up his son with his position while Ukrainians were dying in the field against Russia............
> 
> If he's so great, why wasn't he there arranging anti tank missiles to KILL RUSSIANS............You have for years said TRUMP RUSSIA..............yet your own side sent MRE's instead of weapons while people were dying........
> 
> Your party is a JOKE...........Biden is a Joke........and so is this investigation............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, whje caught lying, you just increase the lying.  Joe Biden had nothing to do with Hunter getting that job.
> 
> You are a joke, Trump Boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct, Hunter just answered a want ad in the paper:
> 
> LARGE ENERGY COMPANY LOOKING FOR BOARD MEMBER.  NO EXPERIENCE NECESSARY, NO NEED TO UNDERSTAND THE LANGUAGE. LOOKING FOR A CANDIDATE WITH SEVERE DRUG PROBLEMS, PREFERABLY KICKED OUT OF THE MILITARY AND ATTENDED MULTIPLE REHAB CLINICS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just unbelievable full of crap.
> 
> Drug problems of Hunter was way before he became a board members and work prestigious companies here in US ..... before he joined Burisma.
> 
> Like I told you before board member of a company like Gas or Coal, Exxon, Gold..... it’s very very easy. You don’t have to mix chemicals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More commie lies, baby Biden joined the Burisma board in Apr 2014, he was roaming homeless encampments in CA looking for crack in 2015. Learn the language so you can understand.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Please tell Putin to mind his own business.  In 2014, Biden Junior was already a multi millionaire by his own devices.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not what Sondland admitted at the hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did when one of the Republican ranking members told him to quote what the President told him. And after his memory had been refreshed by Jim Jordan, he parrotted the reading from the phone call replayed. The President said effectively, "I want nothing. I want nothing. No quid pro quo." You'd know that if you ever bothered to listen to the phone call that was also recorded and replayed on a conservative news program whihc your fellow democrats constantly diss, even when it is obvious the tape is authentic. Sondland parrotted exactly what the president said, and he remembered it well, but not until a Republican House member questioned him. That changed the entire morning arranged quotations by Democrats trying to conceal what the President Donald Trump actually said by avoiding it entirely and making certain it was not placed in Sondland's 22 pages of opening testimony papers, for which the Republicans jumped on this tangled web weaver like ugly on an ape, which Sondland a lot more than deserved for concealing the actual words of President Trump all morning long. But Jim Jordan wasn't worried. he had the actual tape, and he reminded everyone what the president said in a way they couldn't ignore it.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter what Jordan, Nunes or you said. It doesn’t matter.
> 
> What matter is he admitted there is quid pro quo.
> 
> You people are bunch of LIARS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What he said is "he thought" there was a quid pro quo. What he thought does not mean it was ordered by Trump.  You can't impeach a President justifiably by what somebody else thought they were doing.  The exact words from Trump to Soundland were No Quid Pro Quo's.
Click to expand...


Mob Bosses get convicted all the time for Conspiracy to commit murder when they tell their underlings, "Make him go away".  That's code for kill them.  There are enough code phrases from Rump that show he was directing it from the git go.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Zorro! said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden is not the nominee, and it's likely he won't be.  This charge that Trump stalled the aid  for political advantage requires a crystal ball that tells us Biden will be the nominee.
> 
> Trump gave several reasons for stopping the aid, including the lack of funds from other UN countries.  You can't make the case it's a false concern given the fact he ran on the UN skipping out on their equal share during the Republican debates.  Nor can you make the case that it was the rat who forced Trump to act, when it's clear and documented that Congress critters from both sides were applying the pressure.
> 
> I don't recall Trump ever using the term "start an investigation"  The key words he used were "look into it" and "favor."  The dictionary term for favor is doing something out of good will without remuneration.
> 
> 
> 
> EU countries have provide the Ukraine 16.4 billion dollars over the last 4 years.  They are certainly providing their share of the cost.
> 
> There is no doubt that Zelensky understood Trump wanted an investigation. 6 times in the phone conversation he refers to an investigation.
> 
> When Trump began the following discussion of Biden in his request for investigation, he gave democrats the ammunition they for an impeachment. "There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me."
> 
> If Trump had just ask Zelensky for an investigation of corruption, then there would be no evidence for impeachment in the call. Once he made it clear he wanted Biden investigated, he gave the democrats an article of impeachment.  A president can't ask a foreign country to investigate a candidate for president,  That's a violation of election law and if the request is coming from president, it's violation of constitution.
> 
> Had Trump simply ask Zelensky to open an investigation of corruption, talk to Rudy about it, and not mentioned Biden, we would not be discussing this call and there would have been no impeachment investigation.  Giuliani could have directed Zelensky to focus on Biden, make public statements and give Trump exactly what he wanted.  There would been no case of impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what you are saying is that even if Biden exercised corruption, he is immune from requests of an investigation simply because he is one of 30 people running for the nomination????? How ridiculous is that?
> 
> Now find me the word "investigation" in that phone transcript please.  Trump never said anything about Biden's candidacy nor election.  The commies just decided to use it as an excuse to conduct a phony impeachment hearing.  When you on the left can come up with empirical evidence as to why Trump asked that favor, then bring impeachment charges.  But they can't legitimately bring such charges based on what the commies thought Trump meant.
> 
> Again, this is a Thought Police impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump should not be asking the Ukraine or any country for an investigation targeting any presidential candidate because it’s violates our election laws.  It is perfectly legal for him to ask the Ukraine to investigate corruption in their country as long as he does not include any presidential candidate in that request.
> 
> Whether Biden violated Ukraine law is a Ukrainian issue, not a US issue.  Had Trump simply ask for an investigation of corruption in the Ukraine and left it to Guilana  to pressure Zenlinsky to make a public statement and focus on Biden, we wouldn’t be discussing this now.
> 
> Again, there is no doubt that Trump conveyed his desire for an investigation to Zelensky.  Zelensky mention the investigation 6 times in their July 25 phone conversation in response to Trump’s request.  Equally clear is the fact that Trump wanted that investigation to include Biden. In that phone conversation *Trump said, “There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me.”  *This is not hearsay evidence and there is no need to guess at what Trump meant or is asking for because he's telling us. If you're claiming Trump was not asking for an investigation of Biden or Trump's intent is unclear, you're see this through GOP colored glasses.
> 
> Read the transcript of Trump's conversation with Volodymyr Zelensky - CNNPolitics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He asked for cooperation with the AG, you have it in bold right there. And the AG is looking into it.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's consistent with our 2 decade old mutual assistance treaty to request this assistance, and, the Congressional Authorization for the aid REQUIRED the President to make sure that Ukraine was rooting out its endemic corruption.  The only people trying to whip this into an impeachment are the same clowns who have never accepted the decision of The Electorate that resulted in Trump's 2016 victory.
Click to expand...


Congress had already made that determination.  In fact, it was Obama and the Congress of his time that denied any and all offensive weapon money for Ukraine.  During the Trump Administration and Congress, Congress passed the foreign aid package because Ukraine was deemed to meet the requirement of having less corruption and met the requirements for offensive weapons moneys.  And, this had nothing to do with Rump.  It was a new leader and the tail end of the Obama Administration and Congress.  Rump damn near fouled the whole thing up.


----------



## beautress

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> 
> 
> It all started with Trump when on July 25, he ask Zelensky for this little favor of investigating the Bidens.  The most shocking part of this is that Trump saw absolutely nothing wrong in asking a foreign goverment to investigate a candidate for president that he will most likely face in the next election.  If the Senate fails to convict Trump which is almost certain, the biggest celebration will not be in the White House but in Moscow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because slow Joe is running for President, he's insulated from any suspicion of wrong doing? This is the problem: in spite of their beliefs, there is no Thought Police in the US.  You cannot read minds or tell the future.  Nobody, including Trump, knows who he's going to run against.  Furthermore, Joe is so washed up that Biden getting the nomination would guarantee a Trump win.
> 
> This happened the other night.  Slow Joe claimed to have the support from the only black woman in the Senate.  Problem was, he was standing right next to Harris when he made the claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether "Slow Joe" is guilty of any wrong doing is totally irrelevant in the Trump impeachment and here's why. A president running for re-election can not ask a foreign government to open an investigation against another candidate without violating our election laws as well as Article 1 Section 9 of the constitution and thus a violation of oath of office, unless his intent has nothing to do with discrediting his political opponent.
> 
> What it all boils down to is the intent of the president.  If his sole reason for pressuring the Ukraine to investigate the Bidens is his desire to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine, then his actions are justified.  However, from the direct evidence presented in the House investigation as well as comments by Trump himself, it makes it doubtful that his real intent is cleaning up corruption in the Ukraine and not to discrediting Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden is not the nominee, and it's likely he won't be.  This charge that Trump stalled the aid  for political advantage requires a crystal ball that tells us Biden will be the nominee.
> 
> Trump gave several reasons for stopping the aid, including the lack of funds from other UN countries.  You can't make the case it's a false concern given the fact he ran on the UN skipping out on their equal share during the Republican debates.  Nor can you make the case that it was the rat who forced Trump to act, when it's clear and documented that Congress critters from both sides were applying the pressure.
> 
> I don't recall Trump ever using the term "start an investigation"  The key words he used were "look into it" and "favor."  The dictionary term for favor is doing something out of good will without remuneration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too early to say any of what, who and not the nominee.
> 
> One thing for sure. Trump and his cartels are afraid of Biden.
> 
> You proved it here. That you and the rest of your buddies here are ALL scared of Biden will beat Trump. I mean ALL of you are scared of Biden. Look at the the way you attack Biden.
Click to expand...

That's not true. Biden extorted money from the Ukraine government. And he threatened they would not get a trillion in aid from Obama unless his son's anathema, a Ukranian judge, was fired. And he said his son should take some cash from the Ukraine for his "trouble."  And they had 6 hours to comply or else, the trillion was no longer available. QUID PRO QUO NOT ONCE BUT TWICE.

And you're inventing a cartel when Biden is part of the Deep state Democrats and was using his office to exploit foreign governments, threatening them with a loss of aid provided by Congress if they don't jump through personal enrichment hoops set in place by none other than Joe Biden and his womanizing son.


----------



## beautress

dudmuck said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller did not exonerate Trump. It just they can’t indict a sitting president. That’s a fact jack. I’m not sure why you have to brought this up? Poorly informed?
> 
> We are talking about unqualified which I gave you several examples. Trump and Kushner.
> 
> So Hunter got a high paying job and unqualified? SO WHAT?
> Another example. How many of Trump former cabinets that are unqualified, over paid, fired or corrupted?
> 
> If this is all you’ve got against Biden then it’s laughable. Hunter has nothing to do with all these lying propaganda that you and your buddies are spreading.
> 
> Here is Hunter Biden Wikipedia. You may want to update yourself. He is paid $50,000 not $83,000 that you are lying.
> 
> Hunter Biden - Wikipedia
> 
> FACT CHECK: Was Hunter Biden Paid As Much As $50,000 A Month For His Work With Burisma?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal court documents prove Biden and Archer was paid 186,000 a month for at least 2 years. And the DOJ is looking into your conspiracy theory. We'll see what Durham turns up.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Durham is investigating the Executive Branch as in, the FBI mostly.  That's his job.  There has been no mention other than by rightwingnutjobs like you that he is investigating Hunter Biden.  Comrade, you can stop repeating what your leader tells you to repeat.  It's just another Russian Conspiracy.  If you want to follow Putin that much, move to Moscow, denounce your citizenship and apply for Russian citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You never know what he will find when he gets in the Ukrainian weeds. It was the Ukrainians that brought up the Bidens to Rudy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yah, Putin told Rump to say that and Rump told you to say that.  We all know who the real President of the United States is and he lives in Moscow.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Your photo cartoon is a lie. There was no collusion of Trump with Russia, and there won't be most likely unless the entire world is enslaved by a superior race from outer space. I disbelieve such a thing.


----------



## beautress

charwin95 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Ukraine president said he didn't....You fucks just can't  handle the truth!
> 
> 
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not what Sondland admitted at the hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did when one of the Republican ranking members told him to quote what the President told him. And after his memory had been refreshed by Jim Jordan, he parrotted the reading from the phone call replayed. The President said effectively, "I want nothing. I want nothing. No quid pro quo." You'd know that if you ever bothered to listen to the phone call that was also recorded and replayed on a conservative news program whihc your fellow democrats constantly diss, even when it is obvious the tape is authentic. Sondland parrotted exactly what the president said, and he remembered it well, but not until a Republican House member questioned him. That changed the entire morning arranged quotations by Democrats trying to conceal what the President Donald Trump actually said by avoiding it entirely and making certain it was not placed in Sondland's 22 pages of opening testimony papers, for which the Republicans jumped on this tangled web weaver like ugly on an ape, which Sondland a lot more than deserved for concealing the actual words of President Trump all morning long. But Jim Jordan wasn't worried. he had the actual tape, and he reminded everyone what the president said in a way they couldn't ignore it.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter what Jordan, Nunes or you said. It doesn’t matter.
> 
> What matter is he admitted there is quid pro quo.
> 
> You people are bunch of LIARS.
Click to expand...

No, we're well-informed. You missed the afternoon questioning of Sonland. He admitted that President Trump told him directly NO QUID PRO QUO. Earlier in the morning, he gave a presumption dreampt up in his pointy head, and he had zero evidence of quid pro quo, and in fact, he obfuscated Trump's telling him NO QUID PRO QUO!!!!! IN NO UNCERTAIN TERMS.

You're too lazy to find out the facts, it's not my fault if you make yourself and the Democrat Party look even worse by taking the arrogant path of refusal to review the evidence brought forth, and instead preferr unfounded presumptions that are phonier than a 3 dollar bill.

Idiot.


----------



## beautress

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> HIs so-called political rival got his drug addicted son a job paying 80K a month in an industry he had no experience in, in a country he had no business in; didn't even know a word of their language. And you want to label who is corrupt?
> 
> None of what you and the other commies claim can be proven.  Unless you can testify and show how Democrats are able to read minds, then you have no legitimate case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went these over before.
> Hunter got the high paying job with no experience. So?
> 
> Trump asking a favor to a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is not acceptable no matter how much you twist it. Trump is a piece of shit.
> 
> How is Kushner running around with out diplomatic experience? Don’t tell me he is doing it for free.
> 
> How is Guilliani a private citizen running around like a diplomat? Spreading corrupted propaganda. Don’t tell me he is doing it for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF does that have to do with it?  Trump can hire anybody he wants.
> 
> View attachment 291181
> 
> This is not about Joe hiring somebody.  It's about getting favors from a foreign corrupt company.  Favors are not granted out of kindness.  People expect something in return.  An email was discovered through the FOIA that showed one from Burisma, dropping Hunters name to curry favor from the State Department.
> 
> Impeachment is not for what you or others find acceptable or not.  Impeachment is for high crimes and misdemeanors, none of which Donald is part of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you look at the meaning of the term "high crimes and misdemeanors" as used in the constitution.  It has a much broader interpretation than criminal felonies and misdemeanors.
> 
> High crimes and misdemeanors - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh trust me, I already have.  But then it begs the question of, what President hasn't committed high crimes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you already have. I doubt it because you are still posting hypocritical and lying information.
Click to expand...

How much do they pay you to lie for Hillweary?


----------



## OKTexas

Daryl Hunt said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I want your advice I'll ask for it.................Biden is dirty...........He was hooking up his son with his position while Ukrainians were dying in the field against Russia............
> 
> If he's so great, why wasn't he there arranging anti tank missiles to KILL RUSSIANS............You have for years said TRUMP RUSSIA..............yet your own side sent MRE's instead of weapons while people were dying........
> 
> Your party is a JOKE...........Biden is a Joke........and so is this investigation............
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, whje caught lying, you just increase the lying.  Joe Biden had nothing to do with Hunter getting that job.
> 
> You are a joke, Trump Boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct, Hunter just answered a want ad in the paper:
> 
> LARGE ENERGY COMPANY LOOKING FOR BOARD MEMBER.  NO EXPERIENCE NECESSARY, NO NEED TO UNDERSTAND THE LANGUAGE. LOOKING FOR A CANDIDATE WITH SEVERE DRUG PROBLEMS, PREFERABLY KICKED OUT OF THE MILITARY AND ATTENDED MULTIPLE REHAB CLINICS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just unbelievable full of crap.
> 
> Drug problems of Hunter was way before he became a board members and work prestigious companies here in US ..... before he joined Burisma.
> 
> Like I told you before board member of a company like Gas or Coal, Exxon, Gold..... it’s very very easy. You don’t have to mix chemicals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More commie lies, baby Biden joined the Burisma board in Apr 2014, he was roaming homeless encampments in CA looking for crack in 2015. Learn the language so you can understand.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell Putin to mind his own business.  In 2014, Biden Junior was already a multi millionaire by his own devices.
Click to expand...



Bullshit, his wife said he was blowing money so fast they couldn't even pay their bills. It's all in the Politico article. Educate your lying hillbilly ass.

.


----------



## Zorro!

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong very wrong.
> Asking a foreign leader a favor to dig dirt against his political rival. Is totally wrong.
> You can twist however you want to protect this piece of shit president. That is not right.
> 
> I asked you a very simple reality question. Your answer is very wrong. Let me ask you again.
> 
> I deal with hundreds of vendors and suppliers regularly. If I asked one them a favor to hire my nephew.
> Where and what law or any code of ethics did I violate?
> Return back the favor? Giving them a contract.
> 
> Joe Biden got his son Hunter a job at Butisma. Tell me what law did he violate?
> 
> Trump getting his son inlaw a job unqualified. Is that also unacceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep asking questions I or others have answered already?
> 
> Show me where Trump used the term Dig Dirt.
> 
> You people on the left are such hypocrites.  On one hand, you're trying to make claim that what Joe did was perfectly fine and legal.  On the other hand, you want to see Trump impeached for being accused of doing the exact same thing.
> 
> Joe asked for the prosecutor to be fired, he got it.
> Trump asked for a favor to look into Burisma and Hunter, he never got it.
> 
> Joe threaten US aid to Ukraine.
> Trump never threatened US aid for anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you didn’t. You only going around to support your lie.
> This is the problem when you’ve been listening too much of Hannity. Using technicalities of words...
> 
> Asking a favor from a foreign leader against his political enemies is wrong. Thus equivalent to dig dirt.
> 
> Do you want me to repeat it again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no idea WTF you're talking about.  Digging up dirt means to create phony evidence.  Finding real evidence is only digging up truth.  Biden is not his political opponent. We won't know who his opponent will be for a couple of months, so this charge that Trump is doing this to gain favor in the election is an utter lie.  Biden is not his rival, and likely will not be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deeeenng. You are right. Digging dirt is create a phony evidence. WOW I’m so impressed with your brilliance.
> 
> Crap...... there are no evidence Biden did anything wrong in Ukraine. NONE. Except phony evidence. Then only  people like you and corrupted president planted that.
> 
> Why do you even think Trump will get Biden involved with his corruptions if he wasn’t scared of Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The President is the last person who's hands the money passes through before it gets sent to another country.  Don't you think he should look for potential problems before he does that?
> 
> Now that I embarrassed you into admitting what digging up dirt means, please explain how Trump asked for phony evidence during that call to Zelensky.  Not once did he even hint at that.  He asked Zelensky to "look into it" not create phony evidence.  Looking into it does not mean digging up dirt......well......unless you're a lying leftist that wants to make up definitions of terms.
Click to expand...

Yeah those were Schiff's lies.  He may get an opportunity to explain his lies at the Senate trial if they have enough balls to pass articles.




*“There’s No Reason to Call Me as a Witness!” – SCHIFF SQUIRMS When Asked About Testifying Before the US Senate *

Adam Schiff went on Meet the Press on Sunday morning to discuss his failed week of sham impeachment hearings.

Shifty Schiff lied about meeting with the anti-Trump whistleblower Eric Ciaramella before he filed his complaint against President Trump.

So Adam Schiff is a fact witness


----------



## dudmuck

Zorro! said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep asking questions I or others have answered already?
> 
> Show me where Trump used the term Dig Dirt.
> 
> You people on the left are such hypocrites.  On one hand, you're trying to make claim that what Joe did was perfectly fine and legal.  On the other hand, you want to see Trump impeached for being accused of doing the exact same thing.
> 
> Joe asked for the prosecutor to be fired, he got it.
> Trump asked for a favor to look into Burisma and Hunter, he never got it.
> 
> Joe threaten US aid to Ukraine.
> Trump never threatened US aid for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn’t. You only going around to support your lie.
> This is the problem when you’ve been listening too much of Hannity. Using technicalities of words...
> 
> Asking a favor from a foreign leader against his political enemies is wrong. Thus equivalent to dig dirt.
> 
> Do you want me to repeat it again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no idea WTF you're talking about.  Digging up dirt means to create phony evidence.  Finding real evidence is only digging up truth.  Biden is not his political opponent. We won't know who his opponent will be for a couple of months, so this charge that Trump is doing this to gain favor in the election is an utter lie.  Biden is not his rival, and likely will not be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deeeenng. You are right. Digging dirt is create a phony evidence. WOW I’m so impressed with your brilliance.
> 
> Crap...... there are no evidence Biden did anything wrong in Ukraine. NONE. Except phony evidence. Then only  people like you and corrupted president planted that.
> 
> Why do you even think Trump will get Biden involved with his corruptions if he wasn’t scared of Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The President is the last person who's hands the money passes through before it gets sent to another country.  Don't you think he should look for potential problems before he does that?
> 
> Now that I embarrassed you into admitting what digging up dirt means, please explain how Trump asked for phony evidence during that call to Zelensky.  Not once did he even hint at that.  He asked Zelensky to "look into it" not create phony evidence.  Looking into it does not mean digging up dirt......well......unless you're a lying leftist that wants to make up definitions of terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah those were Schiff's lies.  He may get an opportunity to explain his lies at the Senate trial if they have enough balls to pass articles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“There’s No Reason to Call Me as a Witness!” – SCHIFF SQUIRMS When Asked About Testifying Before the US Senate *
> 
> Adam Schiff went on Meet the Press on Sunday morning to discuss his failed week of sham impeachment hearings.
> 
> Shifty Schiff lied about meeting with the anti-Trump whistleblower Eric Ciaramella before he filed his complaint against President Trump.
> 
> So Adam Schiff is a fact witness
Click to expand...

The whistleblower met with them only to confirm correct procedures of wistleblowing.  No information was provided at that meeting.

The primary reason whistleblower wont testify is due to death threats, but also its redundant and pointless.

This is only an attempt to turn the hearings into a circus.


----------



## Zorro!

dudmuck said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn’t. You only going around to support your lie.
> This is the problem when you’ve been listening too much of Hannity. Using technicalities of words...
> 
> Asking a favor from a foreign leader against his political enemies is wrong. Thus equivalent to dig dirt.
> 
> Do you want me to repeat it again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea WTF you're talking about.  Digging up dirt means to create phony evidence.  Finding real evidence is only digging up truth.  Biden is not his political opponent. We won't know who his opponent will be for a couple of months, so this charge that Trump is doing this to gain favor in the election is an utter lie.  Biden is not his rival, and likely will not be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deeeenng. You are right. Digging dirt is create a phony evidence. WOW I’m so impressed with your brilliance.
> 
> Crap...... there are no evidence Biden did anything wrong in Ukraine. NONE. Except phony evidence. Then only  people like you and corrupted president planted that.
> 
> Why do you even think Trump will get Biden involved with his corruptions if he wasn’t scared of Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The President is the last person who's hands the money passes through before it gets sent to another country.  Don't you think he should look for potential problems before he does that?
> 
> Now that I embarrassed you into admitting what digging up dirt means, please explain how Trump asked for phony evidence during that call to Zelensky.  Not once did he even hint at that.  He asked Zelensky to "look into it" not create phony evidence.  Looking into it does not mean digging up dirt......well......unless you're a lying leftist that wants to make up definitions of terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah those were Schiff's lies.  He may get an opportunity to explain his lies at the Senate trial if they have enough balls to pass articles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“There’s No Reason to Call Me as a Witness!” – SCHIFF SQUIRMS When Asked About Testifying Before the US Senate *
> 
> Adam Schiff went on Meet the Press on Sunday morning to discuss his failed week of sham impeachment hearings.
> 
> Shifty Schiff lied about meeting with the anti-Trump whistleblower Eric Ciaramella before he filed his complaint against President Trump.
> 
> So Adam Schiff is a fact witness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whistleblower met with them only to confirm correct procedures of wistleblowing.  No information was provided at that meeting.
> 
> The primary reason whistleblower wont testify is due to death threats, but also its redundant and pointless.
> 
> This is only an attempt to turn the hearings into a circus.
Click to expand...

If the US Senate orders him to testify, he'll testify.  If this ever gets to the Senate.

*WaPo reporter: We’re hearing behind the scenes that more House Dems are getting “cold feet” about impeachment *




Another Dud

But, they have 218 votes, so, the Senate likely will get it.  Failing to pass some sort of BS articles at this point would cost Democrats more politically than proceeding with impeachment would. Voters who hate Trump would be furious and voters who like Trump wouldn’t give Pelosi and Schiff an ounce of credit for standing down in the end. Pelosi, long respected by both sides for her ability to whip votes, would be humiliated utterly. Her legacy would be in ruins. They’ll have 218.

They might not have a lot more than 218, which would itself be horribly humiliating for Dems. There are 233 Democrats in the House right now; only two voted against opening the impeachment inquiry. If more than two vote against impeachment, the inescapable conclusion for many Americans will be that Schiff’s two weeks of hearings were so unpersuasive that he actually *lost* support for impeachment within his own party.

According to WaPo reporter Rachel Bade, the phrase of the day is “cold feet”:

WaPo’s Bade: some Democrats getting “cold feet” as worries grow about public opposition to impeachment

https://youtu.be/OU7f8wHDngc

What does she mean at the end there about ads? Read this Politico story from Friday. Moderate Democrats from reddish-purple districts are getting blitzed with anti-impeachment ads by the GOP and allied groups, and the Democrat response has been less than robust:

Vulnerable Democrats are watching in horror as GOP impeachment attacks deluge their districts back home. And they want a much stronger counteroffensive from their own party and its allies…

GOP-aligned outside groups have spent roughly $8 million on TV spots this cycle in battleground districts, such as Rep. Anthony Brindisi’s central New York seat. The vast majority of those ads specifically hammer Democrats over impeachment.

Meanwhile, swing-district Democrats are receiving little reinforcement from their own party or even other liberal coalitions. Democratic and pro-impeachment groups have spent about $2.7 million in TV ads, according to an analysis of spending by the ad tracking firm Advertising Analytics. And more than $600,000 of that total went to ads targeting Republican incumbents, not helping vulnerable Democratic members.​
“It’s like someone taped our arms to our side and punched us in the face,” groused one Democrat to Politico, which notes that the ad gap has been raised with Pelosi at caucus meetings. To make matters worse, to the extent that Dems and liberal outside groups _are_ spending on ads, not all of that spending is going towards messaging on impeachment. One lefty group recently launched a multimillion-dollar campaign aimed at drug pricing, for instance.

Impeachment ranked last in a list of 11 government priorities among independents in a recent Politico poll. 

But, it's a little late for that now.  A censure vote would be the obvious fallback option if Pelosi couldn’t bribe or threaten her way to 218 votes, but even censure would be such a humiliating climb-down for the party that there’d be pressure from the left on her to resign as Speaker. 

Passing impeachment but doing so with fewer votes than the 231 which Dems had to open the impeachment inquiry would itself be sufficiently embarrassing that the magic number in Pelosi’s mind probably isn’t really 218 it might be 231. In order to “prove” that the public hearings were successful and that this process wasn’t a political mistake, she may demand that every member of her caucus who voted to proceed initially also vote to impeach. That’ll pain her, knowing that some purple-district Democrats will pay a price with their constituents, but this isn’t any old vote where a bare majority is enough and certain moderates can be allowed to oppose the party in the interest of protecting themselves. Democrats have to affirm to the public that this political gamble was justified, even if they secretly believe it wasn’t. That means 231.


----------



## dudmuck

Zorro! said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea WTF you're talking about.  Digging up dirt means to create phony evidence.  Finding real evidence is only digging up truth.  Biden is not his political opponent. We won't know who his opponent will be for a couple of months, so this charge that Trump is doing this to gain favor in the election is an utter lie.  Biden is not his rival, and likely will not be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deeeenng. You are right. Digging dirt is create a phony evidence. WOW I’m so impressed with your brilliance.
> 
> Crap...... there are no evidence Biden did anything wrong in Ukraine. NONE. Except phony evidence. Then only  people like you and corrupted president planted that.
> 
> Why do you even think Trump will get Biden involved with his corruptions if he wasn’t scared of Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The President is the last person who's hands the money passes through before it gets sent to another country.  Don't you think he should look for potential problems before he does that?
> 
> Now that I embarrassed you into admitting what digging up dirt means, please explain how Trump asked for phony evidence during that call to Zelensky.  Not once did he even hint at that.  He asked Zelensky to "look into it" not create phony evidence.  Looking into it does not mean digging up dirt......well......unless you're a lying leftist that wants to make up definitions of terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah those were Schiff's lies.  He may get an opportunity to explain his lies at the Senate trial if they have enough balls to pass articles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“There’s No Reason to Call Me as a Witness!” – SCHIFF SQUIRMS When Asked About Testifying Before the US Senate *
> 
> Adam Schiff went on Meet the Press on Sunday morning to discuss his failed week of sham impeachment hearings.
> 
> Shifty Schiff lied about meeting with the anti-Trump whistleblower Eric Ciaramella before he filed his complaint against President Trump.
> 
> So Adam Schiff is a fact witness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whistleblower met with them only to confirm correct procedures of wistleblowing.  No information was provided at that meeting.
> 
> The primary reason whistleblower wont testify is due to death threats, but also its redundant and pointless.
> 
> This is only an attempt to turn the hearings into a circus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the US Senate orders him to testify, he'll testify.  If this ever gets to the Senate.
> 
> *WaPo reporter: We’re hearing behind the scenes that more House Dems are getting “cold feet” about impeachment *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Dud
> 
> But, they have 218 votes, so, the Senate likely will get it.  Failing to pass some sort of BS articles at this point would cost Democrats more politically than proceeding with impeachment would. Voters who hate Trump would be furious and voters who like Trump wouldn’t give Pelosi and Schiff an ounce of credit for standing down in the end. Pelosi, long respected by both sides for her ability to whip votes, would be humiliated utterly. Her legacy would be in ruins. They’ll have 218.
> 
> They might not have a lot more than 218, which would itself be horribly humiliating for Dems. There are 233 Democrats in the House right now; only two voted against opening the impeachment inquiry. If more than two vote against impeachment, the inescapable conclusion for many Americans will be that Schiff’s two weeks of hearings were so unpersuasive that he actually *lost* support for impeachment within his own party.
> 
> According to WaPo reporter Rachel Bade, the phrase of the day is “cold feet”:
> 
> WaPo’s Bade: some Democrats getting “cold feet” as worries grow about public opposition to impeachment
> 
> https://youtu.be/OU7f8wHDngc
> 
> What does she mean at the end there about ads? Read this Politico story from Friday. Moderate Democrats from reddish-purple districts are getting blitzed with anti-impeachment ads by the GOP and allied groups, and the Democrat response has been less than robust:
> 
> Vulnerable Democrats are watching in horror as GOP impeachment attacks deluge their districts back home. And they want a much stronger counteroffensive from their own party and its allies…
> 
> GOP-aligned outside groups have spent roughly $8 million on TV spots this cycle in battleground districts, such as Rep. Anthony Brindisi’s central New York seat. The vast majority of those ads specifically hammer Democrats over impeachment.
> 
> Meanwhile, swing-district Democrats are receiving little reinforcement from their own party or even other liberal coalitions. Democratic and pro-impeachment groups have spent about $2.7 million in TV ads, according to an analysis of spending by the ad tracking firm Advertising Analytics. And more than $600,000 of that total went to ads targeting Republican incumbents, not helping vulnerable Democratic members.​
> “It’s like someone taped our arms to our side and punched us in the face,” groused one Democrat to Politico, which notes that the ad gap has been raised with Pelosi at caucus meetings. To make matters worse, to the extent that Dems and liberal outside groups _are_ spending on ads, not all of that spending is going towards messaging on impeachment. One lefty group recently launched a multimillion-dollar campaign aimed at drug pricing, for instance.
> 
> Impeachment ranked last in a list of 11 government priorities among independents in a recent Politico poll.
> 
> But, it's a little late for that now.  A censure vote would be the obvious fallback option if Pelosi couldn’t bribe or threaten her way to 218 votes, but even censure would be such a humiliating climb-down for the party that there’d be pressure from the left on her to resign as Speaker.
> 
> Passing impeachment but doing so with fewer votes than the 231 which Dems had to open the impeachment inquiry would itself be sufficiently embarrassing that the magic number in Pelosi’s mind probably isn’t really 218 it might be 231. In order to “prove” that the public hearings were successful and that this process wasn’t a political mistake, she may demand that every member of her caucus who voted to proceed initially also vote to impeach. That’ll pain her, knowing that some purple-district Democrats will pay a price with their constituents, but this isn’t any old vote where a bare majority is enough and certain moderates can be allowed to oppose the party in the interest of protecting themselves. Democrats have to affirm to the public that this political gamble was justified, even if they secretly believe it wasn’t. That means 231.
Click to expand...

Speaking on debate programme The Five, Mr Williams added: “The reality is, in an ABC news poll this weekend 70 per cent of Americans think that the president requesting that a foreign leader get dirt on his political rival is wrong.

“51 per cent – a majority of the American people, slight but still a majority – say not only impeach Trump but remove him," Mr Williams added.


“And get this, 21 per cent in this ABC poll said they’re not paying much attention so that should please my table, my colleagues, but you know what? The people who were paying attention for the first week? 66 per cent, two thirds, said impeach and remove”.


----------



## flack

beagle9 said:


> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> A low-ranking FBI lawyer altered a document that was somehow related to the Obama Justice Department’s application to the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Court (FISC) for a national-security surveillance warrant. The application, approved by the FISC in October 2016, targeted former Trump campaign adviser Carter Page — an American citizen, former naval intelligence officer, and apparent FBI cooperating witness — as a clandestine agent of Russia.
> 
> *C*
> 
> Apparently, the document tampering made at least one of the application’s factual assertions seem more damning than it actually was. The FBI attorney, who has not been identified, is also said to have falsified an email in an effort to provide back-up support for the fabricated claim. The lawyer, who was reportedly pushed out of the bureau when the tampering incident came to light, was interviewed in Horowitz’s inquiry and is said to be a subject of the related criminal investigation being conducted by Connecticut U.S. Attorney John Durham.
> 
> *HOROWITZ REPORTEDLY FINDS FBI LAWYER FALSIFIED FISA DOC; WAPO STEALTH-DELETES STRZOK CONNECTION*
> 
> The news was broken on Thursday night by CNN. That in itself is noteworthy. Former FBI Deputy Director Andrew McCabe is a CNN contributor, and former FBI General Counsel James Baker is a frequent CNN guest. The IG’s probe has scrutinized the conduct of both.
> 
> 
> CNN commentators also include other former federal law-enforcement officials, who have ties to the bureau and to some of the former officials under scrutiny. CNN’s news story about the evidence tampering is sourced to “several people briefed on the matter,” who were not identified. The IG report is scheduled to be released on Dec. 9, and witnesses have recently been permitted to review a draft of it under tight restrictions.
> 
> It's going to get bad Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you have brainwashing that led straight up to electing a racist in the Obama saga who was going to finally fix it all. Who knew what his fundemental change was going to mean, but many did know, and they were spot on to reject his racial/social justice bullcrap, otherwise in which blanketly labeled white conservatives as racist who were responsible for all the ills of society. What a joke it all was, and now the fall out is having to be dealt with.
Click to expand...

Yes Obama said he was going to "fundamentally" change America. He did. He turned what were somewhat reasonable minded libtards into flaming lunatics who are offended by their own shadow that are eating their own.


----------



## RealDave

OKTexas said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, whje caught lying, you just increase the lying.  Joe Biden had nothing to do with Hunter getting that job.
> 
> You are a joke, Trump Boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, Hunter just answered a want ad in the paper:
> 
> LARGE ENERGY COMPANY LOOKING FOR BOARD MEMBER.  NO EXPERIENCE NECESSARY, NO NEED TO UNDERSTAND THE LANGUAGE. LOOKING FOR A CANDIDATE WITH SEVERE DRUG PROBLEMS, PREFERABLY KICKED OUT OF THE MILITARY AND ATTENDED MULTIPLE REHAB CLINICS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just unbelievable full of crap.
> 
> Drug problems of Hunter was way before he became a board members and work prestigious companies here in US ..... before he joined Burisma.
> 
> Like I told you before board member of a company like Gas or Coal, Exxon, Gold..... it’s very very easy. You don’t have to mix chemicals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More commie lies, baby Biden joined the Burisma board in Apr 2014, he was roaming homeless encampments in CA looking for crack in 2015. Learn the language so you can understand.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell Putin to mind his own business.  In 2014, Biden Junior was already a multi millionaire by his own devices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, his wife said he was blowing money so fast they couldn't even pay their bills. It's all in the Politico article. Educate your lying hillbilly ass.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

 A lot of unproven stuff in that article.

Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?   Only you Trumpettes looking to distract from the fact your orange buddy is a crooked piece of shit.


----------



## flack

NO WAY OUT
*LIZ PEEK: Suddenly dithering Democrats paying impeachment price with swing-state voters*


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

dudmuck said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn’t. You only going around to support your lie.
> This is the problem when you’ve been listening too much of Hannity. Using technicalities of words...
> 
> Asking a favor from a foreign leader against his political enemies is wrong. Thus equivalent to dig dirt.
> 
> Do you want me to repeat it again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea WTF you're talking about.  Digging up dirt means to create phony evidence.  Finding real evidence is only digging up truth.  Biden is not his political opponent. We won't know who his opponent will be for a couple of months, so this charge that Trump is doing this to gain favor in the election is an utter lie.  Biden is not his rival, and likely will not be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deeeenng. You are right. Digging dirt is create a phony evidence. WOW I’m so impressed with your brilliance.
> 
> Crap...... there are no evidence Biden did anything wrong in Ukraine. NONE. Except phony evidence. Then only  people like you and corrupted president planted that.
> 
> Why do you even think Trump will get Biden involved with his corruptions if he wasn’t scared of Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The President is the last person who's hands the money passes through before it gets sent to another country.  Don't you think he should look for potential problems before he does that?
> 
> Now that I embarrassed you into admitting what digging up dirt means, please explain how Trump asked for phony evidence during that call to Zelensky.  Not once did he even hint at that.  He asked Zelensky to "look into it" not create phony evidence.  Looking into it does not mean digging up dirt......well......unless you're a lying leftist that wants to make up definitions of terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah those were Schiff's lies.  He may get an opportunity to explain his lies at the Senate trial if they have enough balls to pass articles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“There’s No Reason to Call Me as a Witness!” – SCHIFF SQUIRMS When Asked About Testifying Before the US Senate *
> 
> Adam Schiff went on Meet the Press on Sunday morning to discuss his failed week of sham impeachment hearings.
> 
> Shifty Schiff lied about meeting with the anti-Trump whistleblower Eric Ciaramella before he filed his complaint against President Trump.
> 
> So Adam Schiff is a fact witness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whistleblower met with them only to confirm correct procedures of wistleblowing.  No information was provided at that meeting.
> 
> The primary reason whistleblower wont testify is due to death threats, but also its redundant and pointless.
> 
> This is only an attempt to turn the hearings into a circus.
Click to expand...


If you believe that, I have a bridge for sale. 

You can say anything you want to the media.  It's different when you have to say it under oath to Congress.  This is not a whistleblower, it's a rat.  It's a leaker, likely an anti-Trump cabal member, who was ordered to look for any stupid reason he or she can come up with to give Democrats an excuse to do what they are doing today. 

The rat is in no more of jeopardy than any other witness that testified so far.  Schiff Face is scared to death of the questions the Republicans have of who the rat contacted, who the rat got their information from, what is their political motivation, who they discussed this with, who wrote up the complaint, and since it was classified content, was the person who wrote the complaint privileged to hear it.  

Plenty of questions for the rat we should get answers to since this is plain as day a witch hunt.


----------



## RealDave

flack said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> A low-ranking FBI lawyer altered a document that was somehow related to the Obama Justice Department’s application to the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Court (FISC) for a national-security surveillance warrant. The application, approved by the FISC in October 2016, targeted former Trump campaign adviser Carter Page — an American citizen, former naval intelligence officer, and apparent FBI cooperating witness — as a clandestine agent of Russia.
> 
> *C*
> 
> Apparently, the document tampering made at least one of the application’s factual assertions seem more damning than it actually was. The FBI attorney, who has not been identified, is also said to have falsified an email in an effort to provide back-up support for the fabricated claim. The lawyer, who was reportedly pushed out of the bureau when the tampering incident came to light, was interviewed in Horowitz’s inquiry and is said to be a subject of the related criminal investigation being conducted by Connecticut U.S. Attorney John Durham.
> 
> *HOROWITZ REPORTEDLY FINDS FBI LAWYER FALSIFIED FISA DOC; WAPO STEALTH-DELETES STRZOK CONNECTION*
> 
> The news was broken on Thursday night by CNN. That in itself is noteworthy. Former FBI Deputy Director Andrew McCabe is a CNN contributor, and former FBI General Counsel James Baker is a frequent CNN guest. The IG’s probe has scrutinized the conduct of both.
> 
> 
> CNN commentators also include other former federal law-enforcement officials, who have ties to the bureau and to some of the former officials under scrutiny. CNN’s news story about the evidence tampering is sourced to “several people briefed on the matter,” who were not identified. The IG report is scheduled to be released on Dec. 9, and witnesses have recently been permitted to review a draft of it under tight restrictions.
> 
> It's going to get bad Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you have brainwashing that led straight up to electing a racist in the Obama saga who was going to finally fix it all. Who knew what his fundemental change was going to mean, but many did know, and they were spot on to reject his racial/social justice bullcrap, otherwise in which blanketly labeled white conservatives as racist who were responsible for all the ills of society. What a joke it all was, and now the fall out is having to be dealt with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Obama said he was going to "fundamentally" change America. He did. He turned what were somewhat reasonable minded libtards into flaming lunatics who are offended by their own shadow that are eating their own.
Click to expand...


You are confused.  It is your orange buddy that released the White Supremacists, neo nazis, racists & bigots to run around spewing their hate.

It used to be these people were afraid to do it in public because of public rebuke.  Trump has given them the green light & people ;lke you confirm it.

You run in circles screaming " Free Speech   Free Speech" and then deny the right for normal good people to smack them down for it.  

You really need to learn the freedom of speech includes MY freedom to call out these people for their hate.

I s this the world you want?  Where your daughters can be called names, discriminated against because they are women, where someone like Trump can grab them by the  ..., where they can be assaulted &  their words
disbelieved as long as their is no video?

Obama's world in infinitely better than this world of hate, racism, bigotry then you are choosing when you support Trump.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

beautress said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Federal court documents prove Biden and Archer was paid 186,000 a month for at least 2 years. And the DOJ is looking into your conspiracy theory. We'll see what Durham turns up.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Durham is investigating the Executive Branch as in, the FBI mostly.  That's his job.  There has been no mention other than by rightwingnutjobs like you that he is investigating Hunter Biden.  Comrade, you can stop repeating what your leader tells you to repeat.  It's just another Russian Conspiracy.  If you want to follow Putin that much, move to Moscow, denounce your citizenship and apply for Russian citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You never know what he will find when he gets in the Ukrainian weeds. It was the Ukrainians that brought up the Bidens to Rudy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yah, Putin told Rump to say that and Rump told you to say that.  We all know who the real President of the United States is and he lives in Moscow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your photo cartoon is a lie. There was no collusion of Trump with Russia, and there won't be most likely unless the entire world is enslaved by a superior race from outer space. I disbelieve such a thing.
Click to expand...


You have to understand, that in order to be a true leftist, you have to have a weak mind that can be molded like play doh.  The puppet masters created this myth, and in spite of the evidence Trump had nothing to do with Russian interference, the puppet masters keep pulling the strings.  

The _power of suggestion_ only works if you keep the suggestion alive in their heads, that way they have no understanding they are a target.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what Sondland admitted at the hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did when one of the Republican ranking members told him to quote what the President told him. And after his memory had been refreshed by Jim Jordan, he parrotted the reading from the phone call replayed. The President said effectively, "I want nothing. I want nothing. No quid pro quo." You'd know that if you ever bothered to listen to the phone call that was also recorded and replayed on a conservative news program whihc your fellow democrats constantly diss, even when it is obvious the tape is authentic. Sondland parrotted exactly what the president said, and he remembered it well, but not until a Republican House member questioned him. That changed the entire morning arranged quotations by Democrats trying to conceal what the President Donald Trump actually said by avoiding it entirely and making certain it was not placed in Sondland's 22 pages of opening testimony papers, for which the Republicans jumped on this tangled web weaver like ugly on an ape, which Sondland a lot more than deserved for concealing the actual words of President Trump all morning long. But Jim Jordan wasn't worried. he had the actual tape, and he reminded everyone what the president said in a way they couldn't ignore it.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter what Jordan, Nunes or you said. It doesn’t matter.
> 
> What matter is he admitted there is quid pro quo.
> 
> You people are bunch of LIARS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What he said is "he thought" there was a quid pro quo. What he thought does not mean it was ordered by Trump.  You can't impeach a President justifiably by what somebody else thought they were doing.  The exact words from Trump to Soundland were No Quid Pro Quo's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mob Bosses get convicted all the time for Conspiracy to commit murder when they tell their underlings, "Make him go away".  That's code for kill them.  There are enough code phrases from Rump that show he was directing it from the git go.
Click to expand...


Really?  You in the mob to know that?  And what cases are on file of a mob boss saying "make him go away" and convicted of a murder that never happened? 

Even if your made-up story were true, in comparison to this situation, that would be like saying the authorities made up the definition of the phrase, not the mob, but was convicted on murder for defining the phrase.


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea WTF you're talking about.  Digging up dirt means to create phony evidence.  Finding real evidence is only digging up truth.  Biden is not his political opponent. We won't know who his opponent will be for a couple of months, so this charge that Trump is doing this to gain favor in the election is an utter lie.  Biden is not his rival, and likely will not be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deeeenng. You are right. Digging dirt is create a phony evidence. WOW I’m so impressed with your brilliance.
> 
> Crap...... there are no evidence Biden did anything wrong in Ukraine. NONE. Except phony evidence. Then only  people like you and corrupted president planted that.
> 
> Why do you even think Trump will get Biden involved with his corruptions if he wasn’t scared of Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The President is the last person who's hands the money passes through before it gets sent to another country.  Don't you think he should look for potential problems before he does that?
> 
> Now that I embarrassed you into admitting what digging up dirt means, please explain how Trump asked for phony evidence during that call to Zelensky.  Not once did he even hint at that.  He asked Zelensky to "look into it" not create phony evidence.  Looking into it does not mean digging up dirt......well......unless you're a lying leftist that wants to make up definitions of terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah those were Schiff's lies.  He may get an opportunity to explain his lies at the Senate trial if they have enough balls to pass articles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“There’s No Reason to Call Me as a Witness!” – SCHIFF SQUIRMS When Asked About Testifying Before the US Senate *
> 
> Adam Schiff went on Meet the Press on Sunday morning to discuss his failed week of sham impeachment hearings.
> 
> Shifty Schiff lied about meeting with the anti-Trump whistleblower Eric Ciaramella before he filed his complaint against President Trump.
> 
> So Adam Schiff is a fact witness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whistleblower met with them only to confirm correct procedures of wistleblowing.  No information was provided at that meeting.
> 
> The primary reason whistleblower wont testify is due to death threats, but also its redundant and pointless.
> 
> This is only an attempt to turn the hearings into a circus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you believe that, I have a bridge for sale.
> 
> You can say anything you want to the media.  It's different when you have to say it under oath to Congress.  This is not a whistleblower, it's a rat.  It's a leaker, likely an anti-Trump cabal member, who was ordered to look for any stupid reason he or she can come up with to give Democrats an excuse to do what they are doing today.
> 
> The rat is in no more of jeopardy than any other witness that testified so far.  Schiff Face is scared to death of the questions the Republicans have of who the rat contacted, who the rat got their information from, what is their political motivation, who they discussed this with, who wrote up the complaint, and since it was classified content, was the person who wrote the complaint privileged to hear it.
> 
> Plenty of questions for the rat we should get answers to since this is plain as day a witch hunt.
Click to expand...

  What testimony did the whistleblower give to make the case against Trump?
Zero

There is no reason to put this person's life in danger, one of the reasons for the whisleblower concept.

Quoit try to bame others because Trump got caught.


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Durham is investigating the Executive Branch as in, the FBI mostly.  That's his job.  There has been no mention other than by rightwingnutjobs like you that he is investigating Hunter Biden.  Comrade, you can stop repeating what your leader tells you to repeat.  It's just another Russian Conspiracy.  If you want to follow Putin that much, move to Moscow, denounce your citizenship and apply for Russian citizenship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never know what he will find when he gets in the Ukrainian weeds. It was the Ukrainians that brought up the Bidens to Rudy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yah, Putin told Rump to say that and Rump told you to say that.  We all know who the real President of the United States is and he lives in Moscow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your photo cartoon is a lie. There was no collusion of Trump with Russia, and there won't be most likely unless the entire world is enslaved by a superior race from outer space. I disbelieve such a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to understand, that in order to be a true leftist, you have to have a weak mind that can be molded like play doh.  The puppet masters created this myth, and in spite of the evidence Trump had nothing to do with Russian interference, the puppet masters keep pulling the strings.
> 
> The _power of suggestion_ only works if you keep the suggestion alive in their heads, that way they have no understanding they are a target.
Click to expand...

 Mueller said he did not find sufficient evidence.  That is not to say he found none.

Why was inhouse polling forwarded to the Russians?


----------



## The Purge




----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never know what he will find when he gets in the Ukrainian weeds. It was the Ukrainians that brought up the Bidens to Rudy.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yah, Putin told Rump to say that and Rump told you to say that.  We all know who the real President of the United States is and he lives in Moscow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your photo cartoon is a lie. There was no collusion of Trump with Russia, and there won't be most likely unless the entire world is enslaved by a superior race from outer space. I disbelieve such a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to understand, that in order to be a true leftist, you have to have a weak mind that can be molded like play doh.  The puppet masters created this myth, and in spite of the evidence Trump had nothing to do with Russian interference, the puppet masters keep pulling the strings.
> 
> The _power of suggestion_ only works if you keep the suggestion alive in their heads, that way they have no understanding they are a target.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller said he did not find sufficient evidence.  That is not to say he found none.
> 
> Why was inhouse polling forwarded to the Russians?
Click to expand...


If he found any, it would have been in his report.  You can't find more of an anti-Trump guy than that, who loaded his administration with other anti-Trump and Hillary supporting people.


----------



## The Purge




----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deeeenng. You are right. Digging dirt is create a phony evidence. WOW I’m so impressed with your brilliance.
> 
> Crap...... there are no evidence Biden did anything wrong in Ukraine. NONE. Except phony evidence. Then only  people like you and corrupted president planted that.
> 
> Why do you even think Trump will get Biden involved with his corruptions if he wasn’t scared of Biden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The President is the last person who's hands the money passes through before it gets sent to another country.  Don't you think he should look for potential problems before he does that?
> 
> Now that I embarrassed you into admitting what digging up dirt means, please explain how Trump asked for phony evidence during that call to Zelensky.  Not once did he even hint at that.  He asked Zelensky to "look into it" not create phony evidence.  Looking into it does not mean digging up dirt......well......unless you're a lying leftist that wants to make up definitions of terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah those were Schiff's lies.  He may get an opportunity to explain his lies at the Senate trial if they have enough balls to pass articles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“There’s No Reason to Call Me as a Witness!” – SCHIFF SQUIRMS When Asked About Testifying Before the US Senate *
> 
> Adam Schiff went on Meet the Press on Sunday morning to discuss his failed week of sham impeachment hearings.
> 
> Shifty Schiff lied about meeting with the anti-Trump whistleblower Eric Ciaramella before he filed his complaint against President Trump.
> 
> So Adam Schiff is a fact witness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whistleblower met with them only to confirm correct procedures of wistleblowing.  No information was provided at that meeting.
> 
> The primary reason whistleblower wont testify is due to death threats, but also its redundant and pointless.
> 
> This is only an attempt to turn the hearings into a circus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you believe that, I have a bridge for sale.
> 
> You can say anything you want to the media.  It's different when you have to say it under oath to Congress.  This is not a whistleblower, it's a rat.  It's a leaker, likely an anti-Trump cabal member, who was ordered to look for any stupid reason he or she can come up with to give Democrats an excuse to do what they are doing today.
> 
> The rat is in no more of jeopardy than any other witness that testified so far.  Schiff Face is scared to death of the questions the Republicans have of who the rat contacted, who the rat got their information from, what is their political motivation, who they discussed this with, who wrote up the complaint, and since it was classified content, was the person who wrote the complaint privileged to hear it.
> 
> Plenty of questions for the rat we should get answers to since this is plain as day a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What testimony did the whistleblower give to make the case against Trump?
> Zero
> 
> There is no reason to put this person's life in danger, one of the reasons for the whisleblower concept.
> 
> Quoit try to bame others because Trump got caught.
Click to expand...


Trump got caught with nothing.  That's the problem.  The commies are going to try and impeach Trump for nothing.

If you can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen.  Did you phonies care about the death threats Kavanugh and his family received?  Did you care about the death threats Sandmann and his family received?

Let the rat hire private security like these other people had to because of you leftists.  It has nothing to do with his life, it's about protecting Democrat liars.


----------



## NotYourBody

Daryl Hunt said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, LYING! Good job commie, your comrade Putin is proud of you.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering you are repeating Putins....er.....what Rump says, looks to me that you are the commie Putin loving commie.  How's the weather in Moscow these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> GFY, I gave you links and facts, now run along you're wasting my time repeating yourself.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me links to rwfruitcake sites that all register as conspiracy sites.  They are doing what you are doing and just repeating what the Russians tell them to say.  Comon, Comrade, come up with something better.  But in your world, that's all you got.  Rump follows the Russian Propoganda to the letter and you just repeat what he says.  We need a real President.  And that's going to be hard to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And all quoted sources, not a bunch of anonymous crap.
> 
> Try this link on for size commie, it's sourced also.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They quoted Barr.  And Barr is as full of crap as a colon.  That isn't news.  It's part of the conspiracy theory already debunked.  Rump instructed Barr to do that investigation and Putin instructed Rump to do that investigation.  We already know who the real President of the United States is and he lives in Moscow.
Click to expand...

It's fascinating. GOP nutters are deathly afraid of brown people who live to our south. People who are coming here looking for work and a better life.

Yet they are perfectly happy to turn over the reins of our country to Vladimir Putin of all people.

It's truly bizarre. I hope they like pickled herring sandwiches. I'll be a few miles south enjoying tacos and burritos with my neighbors and friends.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about corrupt. Why don’t you start with your Boi Trump?
> 
> The only idiots that keeps talking about Biden and his son committed corruption are Trump supporters. Nobody else.
> 
> As far as unqualified. Trump is inept and most unqualified president. The whole world knows that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The requirements to be a US President are written within the US Constitution, and Trump meets those requirements.  You don't have to be an establishment person to get to be President.
> 
> A two year 45 million dollar investigation that turned up nothing in regards to why it was started began over a joke Trump made about getting Hillary's emails.  But a drug addict, kicked out of the military, in and out of rehabs three times, gets a job for 83,000 a year, and nobody is supposed to care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mueller did not exonerate Trump. It just they can’t indict a sitting president. That’s a fact jack. I’m not sure why you have to brought this up? Poorly informed?
> 
> We are talking about unqualified which I gave you several examples. Trump and Kushner.
> 
> So Hunter got a high paying job and unqualified? SO WHAT?
> Another example. How many of Trump former cabinets that are unqualified, over paid, fired or corrupted?
> 
> If this is all you’ve got against Biden then it’s laughable. Hunter has nothing to do with all these lying propaganda that you and your buddies are spreading.
> 
> Here is Hunter Biden Wikipedia. You may want to update yourself. He is paid $50,000 not $83,000 that you are lying.
> 
> Hunter Biden - Wikipedia
> 
> FACT CHECK: Was Hunter Biden Paid As Much As $50,000 A Month For His Work With Burisma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Federal court documents prove Biden and Archer was paid 186,000 a month for at least 2 years. And the DOJ is looking into your conspiracy theory. We'll see what Durham turns up.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you even read your link? It has nothing at all to do with the Bidens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I did. They weren't the only conspiracy theory the foreign commie referred to. He and his comrades are claiming Ukraine did nothing to attempt to interfere with the 2016 election, despite links provided to the contrary.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck, you were talking about the Bidens and included a link to that article. Only that article has nothing to do with the Bidens.


----------



## NotYourBody

Ray From Cleveland said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea WTF you're talking about.  Digging up dirt means to create phony evidence.  Finding real evidence is only digging up truth.  Biden is not his political opponent. We won't know who his opponent will be for a couple of months, so this charge that Trump is doing this to gain favor in the election is an utter lie.  Biden is not his rival, and likely will not be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deeeenng. You are right. Digging dirt is create a phony evidence. WOW I’m so impressed with your brilliance.
> 
> Crap...... there are no evidence Biden did anything wrong in Ukraine. NONE. Except phony evidence. Then only  people like you and corrupted president planted that.
> 
> Why do you even think Trump will get Biden involved with his corruptions if he wasn’t scared of Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The President is the last person who's hands the money passes through before it gets sent to another country.  Don't you think he should look for potential problems before he does that?
> 
> Now that I embarrassed you into admitting what digging up dirt means, please explain how Trump asked for phony evidence during that call to Zelensky.  Not once did he even hint at that.  He asked Zelensky to "look into it" not create phony evidence.  Looking into it does not mean digging up dirt......well......unless you're a lying leftist that wants to make up definitions of terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah those were Schiff's lies.  He may get an opportunity to explain his lies at the Senate trial if they have enough balls to pass articles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“There’s No Reason to Call Me as a Witness!” – SCHIFF SQUIRMS When Asked About Testifying Before the US Senate *
> 
> Adam Schiff went on Meet the Press on Sunday morning to discuss his failed week of sham impeachment hearings.
> 
> Shifty Schiff lied about meeting with the anti-Trump whistleblower Eric Ciaramella before he filed his complaint against President Trump.
> 
> So Adam Schiff is a fact witness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whistleblower met with them only to confirm correct procedures of wistleblowing.  No information was provided at that meeting.
> 
> The primary reason whistleblower wont testify is due to death threats, but also its redundant and pointless.
> 
> This is only an attempt to turn the hearings into a circus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you believe that, I have a bridge for sale.
> 
> You can say anything you want to the media.  It's different when you have to say it under oath to Congress.  This is not a whistleblower, it's a rat.  It's a leaker, likely an anti-Trump cabal member, who was ordered to look for any stupid reason he or she can come up with to give Democrats an excuse to do what they are doing today.
> 
> The rat is in no more of jeopardy than any other witness that testified so far.  Schiff Face is scared to death of the questions the Republicans have of who the rat contacted, who the rat got their information from, what is their political motivation, who they discussed this with, who wrote up the complaint, and since it was classified content, was the person who wrote the complaint privileged to hear it.
> 
> Plenty of questions for the rat we should get answers to since this is plain as day a witch hunt.
Click to expand...


Are you thinking if the GOP can just go after the whistle blower this will all just go away?


----------



## flack

RealDave said:


> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> A low-ranking FBI lawyer altered a document that was somehow related to the Obama Justice Department’s application to the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Court (FISC) for a national-security surveillance warrant. The application, approved by the FISC in October 2016, targeted former Trump campaign adviser Carter Page — an American citizen, former naval intelligence officer, and apparent FBI cooperating witness — as a clandestine agent of Russia.
> 
> *C*
> 
> Apparently, the document tampering made at least one of the application’s factual assertions seem more damning than it actually was. The FBI attorney, who has not been identified, is also said to have falsified an email in an effort to provide back-up support for the fabricated claim. The lawyer, who was reportedly pushed out of the bureau when the tampering incident came to light, was interviewed in Horowitz’s inquiry and is said to be a subject of the related criminal investigation being conducted by Connecticut U.S. Attorney John Durham.
> 
> *HOROWITZ REPORTEDLY FINDS FBI LAWYER FALSIFIED FISA DOC; WAPO STEALTH-DELETES STRZOK CONNECTION*
> 
> The news was broken on Thursday night by CNN. That in itself is noteworthy. Former FBI Deputy Director Andrew McCabe is a CNN contributor, and former FBI General Counsel James Baker is a frequent CNN guest. The IG’s probe has scrutinized the conduct of both.
> 
> 
> CNN commentators also include other former federal law-enforcement officials, who have ties to the bureau and to some of the former officials under scrutiny. CNN’s news story about the evidence tampering is sourced to “several people briefed on the matter,” who were not identified. The IG report is scheduled to be released on Dec. 9, and witnesses have recently been permitted to review a draft of it under tight restrictions.
> 
> It's going to get bad Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you have brainwashing that led straight up to electing a racist in the Obama saga who was going to finally fix it all. Who knew what his fundemental change was going to mean, but many did know, and they were spot on to reject his racial/social justice bullcrap, otherwise in which blanketly labeled white conservatives as racist who were responsible for all the ills of society. What a joke it all was, and now the fall out is having to be dealt with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Obama said he was going to "fundamentally" change America. He did. He turned what were somewhat reasonable minded libtards into flaming lunatics who are offended by their own shadow that are eating their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are confused.  It is your orange buddy that released the White Supremacists, neo nazis, racists & bigots to run around spewing their hate.
> 
> It used to be these people were afraid to do it in public because of public rebuke.  Trump has given them the green light & people ;lke you confirm it.
> 
> You run in circles screaming " Free Speech   Free Speech" and then deny the right for normal good people to smack them down for it.
> 
> You really need to learn the freedom of speech includes MY freedom to call out these people for their hate.
> 
> I s this the world you want?  Where your daughters can be called names, discriminated against because they are women, where someone like Trump can grab them by the  ..., where they can be assaulted &  their words
> disbelieved as long as their is no video?
> 
> Obama's world in infinitely better than this world of hate, racism, bigotry then you are choosing when you support Trump.
Click to expand...

Obama sat up this world we now live in. The lefts TDS is causing them to lose their minds. My daughters are fine. They were raised to not be a little wimp that words can hurt their feelings. Dave you are as crazy as you ever were.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump should not be asking the Ukraine or any country for an investigation targeting any presidential candidate because it’s violates our election laws.  It is perfectly legal for him to ask the Ukraine to investigate corruption in their country as long as he does not include any presidential candidate in that request.
> 
> Whether Biden violated Ukraine law is a Ukrainian issue, not a US issue.  Had Trump simply ask for an investigation of corruption in the Ukraine and left it to Guilana  to pressure Zenlinsky to make a public statement and focus on Biden, we wouldn’t be discussing this now.
> 
> Again, there is no doubt that Trump conveyed his desire for an investigation to Zelensky.  Zelensky mention the investigation 6 times in their July 25 phone conversation in response to Trump’s request.  Equally clear is the fact that Trump wanted that investigation to include Biden. In that phone conversation *Trump said, “There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me.”  *This is not hearsay evidence and there is no need to guess at what Trump meant or is asking for because he's telling us. If you're claiming Trump was not asking for an investigation of Biden or Trump's intent is unclear, you're see this through GOP colored glasses.
> 
> Read the transcript of Trump's conversation with Volodymyr Zelensky - CNNPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He asked for cooperation with the AG, you have it in bold right there. And the AG is looking into it.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is still asking a foreign country to investigate a candidate running for the same office he is running.  Whether he wants Zenlensky to coordinate the investigation with the AG is immaterial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right, he's complying with the treaty, and once again he wasn't asking for himself, the was he phrased it, he was asking for the people. Words have meaning, stop trying to twist what he said. You're no better than that lying assed shitt.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit, he wasn't complying with the treaty. The treaty states our Attorney General is to make requests to their Ministry of Justice. The treaty states requests shall include the name of the authority looking into the investigation, proceeding or prosecution related to the request.
> 
> None of that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And there's not a goddamned thing wrong with our president introducing our AG to the NEW president of Ukraine. Deal with it commie.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Trump asked Zelensky directly for help, dumbfuck. And our AG is supposed to make requests to their MJ, not their president.  And the DoJ said Trump never involved Barr and Barr said he had no knowledge of that call until the whistleblower filed a complaint. And there was no investigation ongoing for Barr to declare an authority, which he couldn't anyway since he wasn't aware of Trump's request.

Dayum, you one fucking retard.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

NotYourBody said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deeeenng. You are right. Digging dirt is create a phony evidence. WOW I’m so impressed with your brilliance.
> 
> Crap...... there are no evidence Biden did anything wrong in Ukraine. NONE. Except phony evidence. Then only  people like you and corrupted president planted that.
> 
> Why do you even think Trump will get Biden involved with his corruptions if he wasn’t scared of Biden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The President is the last person who's hands the money passes through before it gets sent to another country.  Don't you think he should look for potential problems before he does that?
> 
> Now that I embarrassed you into admitting what digging up dirt means, please explain how Trump asked for phony evidence during that call to Zelensky.  Not once did he even hint at that.  He asked Zelensky to "look into it" not create phony evidence.  Looking into it does not mean digging up dirt......well......unless you're a lying leftist that wants to make up definitions of terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah those were Schiff's lies.  He may get an opportunity to explain his lies at the Senate trial if they have enough balls to pass articles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“There’s No Reason to Call Me as a Witness!” – SCHIFF SQUIRMS When Asked About Testifying Before the US Senate *
> 
> Adam Schiff went on Meet the Press on Sunday morning to discuss his failed week of sham impeachment hearings.
> 
> Shifty Schiff lied about meeting with the anti-Trump whistleblower Eric Ciaramella before he filed his complaint against President Trump.
> 
> So Adam Schiff is a fact witness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whistleblower met with them only to confirm correct procedures of wistleblowing.  No information was provided at that meeting.
> 
> The primary reason whistleblower wont testify is due to death threats, but also its redundant and pointless.
> 
> This is only an attempt to turn the hearings into a circus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you believe that, I have a bridge for sale.
> 
> You can say anything you want to the media.  It's different when you have to say it under oath to Congress.  This is not a whistleblower, it's a rat.  It's a leaker, likely an anti-Trump cabal member, who was ordered to look for any stupid reason he or she can come up with to give Democrats an excuse to do what they are doing today.
> 
> The rat is in no more of jeopardy than any other witness that testified so far.  Schiff Face is scared to death of the questions the Republicans have of who the rat contacted, who the rat got their information from, what is their political motivation, who they discussed this with, who wrote up the complaint, and since it was classified content, was the person who wrote the complaint privileged to hear it.
> 
> Plenty of questions for the rat we should get answers to since this is plain as day a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you thinking if the GOP can just go after the whistle blower this will all just go away?
Click to expand...


We could find out the leakers (he or she is not a whistleblower) intent, what their motivation was, who they spoke with, like I said, a lot of questions here.  

But Democrats are so un-American that they refuse to abide by the long standing tradition that the accused has the right to face their accuser.  It simply doesn't fit the Nazi's view of how our country should be.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

NotYourBody said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering you are repeating Putins....er.....what Rump says, looks to me that you are the commie Putin loving commie.  How's the weather in Moscow these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GFY, I gave you links and facts, now run along you're wasting my time repeating yourself.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me links to rwfruitcake sites that all register as conspiracy sites.  They are doing what you are doing and just repeating what the Russians tell them to say.  Comon, Comrade, come up with something better.  But in your world, that's all you got.  Rump follows the Russian Propoganda to the letter and you just repeat what he says.  We need a real President.  And that's going to be hard to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And all quoted sources, not a bunch of anonymous crap.
> 
> Try this link on for size commie, it's sourced also.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They quoted Barr.  And Barr is as full of crap as a colon.  That isn't news.  It's part of the conspiracy theory already debunked.  Rump instructed Barr to do that investigation and Putin instructed Rump to do that investigation.  We already know who the real President of the United States is and he lives in Moscow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's fascinating. GOP nutters are deathly afraid of brown people who live to our south. People who are coming here looking for work and a better life.
> 
> Yet they are perfectly happy to turn over the reins of our country to Vladimir Putin of all people.
> 
> It's truly bizarre. I hope they like pickled herring sandwiches. I'll be a few miles south enjoying tacos and burritos with my neighbors and friends.
Click to expand...


----------



## hadit

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deeeenng. You are right. Digging dirt is create a phony evidence. WOW I’m so impressed with your brilliance.
> 
> Crap...... there are no evidence Biden did anything wrong in Ukraine. NONE. Except phony evidence. Then only  people like you and corrupted president planted that.
> 
> Why do you even think Trump will get Biden involved with his corruptions if he wasn’t scared of Biden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The President is the last person who's hands the money passes through before it gets sent to another country.  Don't you think he should look for potential problems before he does that?
> 
> Now that I embarrassed you into admitting what digging up dirt means, please explain how Trump asked for phony evidence during that call to Zelensky.  Not once did he even hint at that.  He asked Zelensky to "look into it" not create phony evidence.  Looking into it does not mean digging up dirt......well......unless you're a lying leftist that wants to make up definitions of terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah those were Schiff's lies.  He may get an opportunity to explain his lies at the Senate trial if they have enough balls to pass articles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“There’s No Reason to Call Me as a Witness!” – SCHIFF SQUIRMS When Asked About Testifying Before the US Senate *
> 
> Adam Schiff went on Meet the Press on Sunday morning to discuss his failed week of sham impeachment hearings.
> 
> Shifty Schiff lied about meeting with the anti-Trump whistleblower Eric Ciaramella before he filed his complaint against President Trump.
> 
> So Adam Schiff is a fact witness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whistleblower met with them only to confirm correct procedures of wistleblowing.  No information was provided at that meeting.
> 
> The primary reason whistleblower wont testify is due to death threats, but also its redundant and pointless.
> 
> This is only an attempt to turn the hearings into a circus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you believe that, I have a bridge for sale.
> 
> You can say anything you want to the media.  It's different when you have to say it under oath to Congress.  This is not a whistleblower, it's a rat.  It's a leaker, likely an anti-Trump cabal member, who was ordered to look for any stupid reason he or she can come up with to give Democrats an excuse to do what they are doing today.
> 
> The rat is in no more of jeopardy than any other witness that testified so far.  Schiff Face is scared to death of the questions the Republicans have of who the rat contacted, who the rat got their information from, what is their political motivation, who they discussed this with, who wrote up the complaint, and since it was classified content, was the person who wrote the complaint privileged to hear it.
> 
> Plenty of questions for the rat we should get answers to since this is plain as day a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What testimony did the whistleblower give to make the case against Trump?
> Zero
> 
> There is no reason to put this person's life in danger, one of the reasons for the whisleblower concept.
> 
> Quoit try to bame others because Trump got caught.
Click to expand...


Actually, no. The only legal protection the WB has is from retaliation on the job. There is no legal requirement for anonymity, no protection against being forced to testify, none. Basically, if he made the accusation, he can be forced to defend it, and that opens the door to whether the democrats handled him legally or not.


----------



## beautress

His name is Kevin Kleinsmith. Minor player? ummmmm....

​


----------



## beautress

Why President Trump will be considered the Greatest President Ever
(I'm still holding out for President George Washington)

but here's the opinion of a guy who knows how to get to the bottom of the impeachment swamp (and all other leftist, lockstep government wrongs):
​


----------



## dudmuck

Ray From Cleveland said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea WTF you're talking about.  Digging up dirt means to create phony evidence.  Finding real evidence is only digging up truth.  Biden is not his political opponent. We won't know who his opponent will be for a couple of months, so this charge that Trump is doing this to gain favor in the election is an utter lie.  Biden is not his rival, and likely will not be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deeeenng. You are right. Digging dirt is create a phony evidence. WOW I’m so impressed with your brilliance.
> 
> Crap...... there are no evidence Biden did anything wrong in Ukraine. NONE. Except phony evidence. Then only  people like you and corrupted president planted that.
> 
> Why do you even think Trump will get Biden involved with his corruptions if he wasn’t scared of Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The President is the last person who's hands the money passes through before it gets sent to another country.  Don't you think he should look for potential problems before he does that?
> 
> Now that I embarrassed you into admitting what digging up dirt means, please explain how Trump asked for phony evidence during that call to Zelensky.  Not once did he even hint at that.  He asked Zelensky to "look into it" not create phony evidence.  Looking into it does not mean digging up dirt......well......unless you're a lying leftist that wants to make up definitions of terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah those were Schiff's lies.  He may get an opportunity to explain his lies at the Senate trial if they have enough balls to pass articles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“There’s No Reason to Call Me as a Witness!” – SCHIFF SQUIRMS When Asked About Testifying Before the US Senate *
> 
> Adam Schiff went on Meet the Press on Sunday morning to discuss his failed week of sham impeachment hearings.
> 
> Shifty Schiff lied about meeting with the anti-Trump whistleblower Eric Ciaramella before he filed his complaint against President Trump.
> 
> So Adam Schiff is a fact witness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whistleblower met with them only to confirm correct procedures of wistleblowing.  No information was provided at that meeting.
> 
> The primary reason whistleblower wont testify is due to death threats, but also its redundant and pointless.
> 
> This is only an attempt to turn the hearings into a circus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you believe that, I have a bridge for sale.
> 
> You can say anything you want to the media.  It's different when you have to say it under oath to Congress.  This is not a whistleblower, it's a rat.  It's a leaker, likely an anti-Trump cabal member, who was ordered to look for any stupid reason he or she can come up with to give Democrats an excuse to do what they are doing today.
> 
> The rat is in no more of jeopardy than any other witness that testified so far.  Schiff Face is scared to death of the questions the Republicans have of who the rat contacted, who the rat got their information from, what is their political motivation, who they discussed this with, who wrote up the complaint, and since it was classified content, was the person who wrote the complaint privileged to hear it.
> 
> Plenty of questions for the rat we should get answers to since this is plain as day a witch hunt.
Click to expand...

Nobody leaked anything.
It was all submitted to those with security clearance, following whistleblower submission procedures.
The relevant person her is not the whistleblower, but the IG who submitted this report to congress: Michael Atkinson

The intelligence community IG is a non-partisan position, acting in the interest or national security.  He saw it was threatened, and took appropriate action by submitting it to congress.


----------



## flack

dudmuck said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deeeenng. You are right. Digging dirt is create a phony evidence. WOW I’m so impressed with your brilliance.
> 
> Crap...... there are no evidence Biden did anything wrong in Ukraine. NONE. Except phony evidence. Then only  people like you and corrupted president planted that.
> 
> Why do you even think Trump will get Biden involved with his corruptions if he wasn’t scared of Biden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The President is the last person who's hands the money passes through before it gets sent to another country.  Don't you think he should look for potential problems before he does that?
> 
> Now that I embarrassed you into admitting what digging up dirt means, please explain how Trump asked for phony evidence during that call to Zelensky.  Not once did he even hint at that.  He asked Zelensky to "look into it" not create phony evidence.  Looking into it does not mean digging up dirt......well......unless you're a lying leftist that wants to make up definitions of terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah those were Schiff's lies.  He may get an opportunity to explain his lies at the Senate trial if they have enough balls to pass articles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“There’s No Reason to Call Me as a Witness!” – SCHIFF SQUIRMS When Asked About Testifying Before the US Senate *
> 
> Adam Schiff went on Meet the Press on Sunday morning to discuss his failed week of sham impeachment hearings.
> 
> Shifty Schiff lied about meeting with the anti-Trump whistleblower Eric Ciaramella before he filed his complaint against President Trump.
> 
> So Adam Schiff is a fact witness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whistleblower met with them only to confirm correct procedures of wistleblowing.  No information was provided at that meeting.
> 
> The primary reason whistleblower wont testify is due to death threats, but also its redundant and pointless.
> 
> This is only an attempt to turn the hearings into a circus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you believe that, I have a bridge for sale.
> 
> You can say anything you want to the media.  It's different when you have to say it under oath to Congress.  This is not a whistleblower, it's a rat.  It's a leaker, likely an anti-Trump cabal member, who was ordered to look for any stupid reason he or she can come up with to give Democrats an excuse to do what they are doing today.
> 
> The rat is in no more of jeopardy than any other witness that testified so far.  Schiff Face is scared to death of the questions the Republicans have of who the rat contacted, who the rat got their information from, what is their political motivation, who they discussed this with, who wrote up the complaint, and since it was classified content, was the person who wrote the complaint privileged to hear it.
> 
> Plenty of questions for the rat we should get answers to since this is plain as day a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody leaked anything.
> It was all submitted to those with security clearance, following whistleblower submission procedures.
> The relevant person her is not the whistleblower, but the IG who submitted this report to congress: Michael Atkinson
> 
> The intelligence community IG is a non-partisan position, acting in the interest or national security.  He saw it was threatened, and took appropriate action by submitting it to congress.
Click to expand...

They got nothing.


----------



## Rambunctious

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Prosecutor at that time was not cleaning up the corruption. So we told the Ukraine that we would not give them aid unless they replaced that prosecutor to show they are fighting that corruption
> 
> 
> 
> That is the Biden response but its false...its actually 100% backwards....That prosecutor was investigating a corrupt company that was stealing millions of dollars most of which was aid from the U.S. and since Hunter worked for that company Biden wanted the guy fired....now that is impeachable....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  There was no active investigation ongoing into Burisma when Shokin was sacked.
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Investigation was officially closed by Yuriy Lutsenko, who was Shokin successor.
> 
> That means that investigation into Burisma was still open when Shokin was fired.
> 
> As per his own words, he was given list of people that he cannot prosecute. Who gave him a list?
> 
> US Ambassador Yovanovich.
> 
> *Top Ukrainian justice official says US ambassador gave him a do not prosecute list*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"That means that investigation into Burisma was still open when Shokin was fired."*_
> 
> That's why I said, _*"dormant,"*_ and not, "closed."
> 
> I swear, you people have the brain of a gnat.
Click to expand...

Haven't you ever heard the phrase...sitting on it...?...burying it...?....


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

dudmuck said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deeeenng. You are right. Digging dirt is create a phony evidence. WOW I’m so impressed with your brilliance.
> 
> Crap...... there are no evidence Biden did anything wrong in Ukraine. NONE. Except phony evidence. Then only  people like you and corrupted president planted that.
> 
> Why do you even think Trump will get Biden involved with his corruptions if he wasn’t scared of Biden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The President is the last person who's hands the money passes through before it gets sent to another country.  Don't you think he should look for potential problems before he does that?
> 
> Now that I embarrassed you into admitting what digging up dirt means, please explain how Trump asked for phony evidence during that call to Zelensky.  Not once did he even hint at that.  He asked Zelensky to "look into it" not create phony evidence.  Looking into it does not mean digging up dirt......well......unless you're a lying leftist that wants to make up definitions of terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah those were Schiff's lies.  He may get an opportunity to explain his lies at the Senate trial if they have enough balls to pass articles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“There’s No Reason to Call Me as a Witness!” – SCHIFF SQUIRMS When Asked About Testifying Before the US Senate *
> 
> Adam Schiff went on Meet the Press on Sunday morning to discuss his failed week of sham impeachment hearings.
> 
> Shifty Schiff lied about meeting with the anti-Trump whistleblower Eric Ciaramella before he filed his complaint against President Trump.
> 
> So Adam Schiff is a fact witness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whistleblower met with them only to confirm correct procedures of wistleblowing.  No information was provided at that meeting.
> 
> The primary reason whistleblower wont testify is due to death threats, but also its redundant and pointless.
> 
> This is only an attempt to turn the hearings into a circus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you believe that, I have a bridge for sale.
> 
> You can say anything you want to the media.  It's different when you have to say it under oath to Congress.  This is not a whistleblower, it's a rat.  It's a leaker, likely an anti-Trump cabal member, who was ordered to look for any stupid reason he or she can come up with to give Democrats an excuse to do what they are doing today.
> 
> The rat is in no more of jeopardy than any other witness that testified so far.  Schiff Face is scared to death of the questions the Republicans have of who the rat contacted, who the rat got their information from, what is their political motivation, who they discussed this with, who wrote up the complaint, and since it was classified content, was the person who wrote the complaint privileged to hear it.
> 
> Plenty of questions for the rat we should get answers to since this is plain as day a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody leaked anything.
> It was all submitted to those with security clearance, following whistleblower submission procedures.
> The relevant person her is not the whistleblower, but the IG who submitted this report to congress: Michael Atkinson
> 
> The intelligence community IG is a non-partisan position, acting in the interest or national security.  He saw it was threatened, and took appropriate action by submitting it to congress.
Click to expand...


We don't know what the trail was from the time the call was heard until the complaint was filed.  That's why you get people to take the oath and testify.  To my recollection, this is the first time something like this has ever happened.  Furthermore, it destroyed all communication between foreign leaders and the White House from this point on whether Trump is impeached or not.  

If it was something serious, I could understand.  But what we have here is a witch hunt, because Trump never gave a quid pro quo, and never bribed anybody in that phone call.  It was all made up.  So whoever the rat is, it should be known by everybody as to what their motivation was, and how we ended up to where we're at today.


----------



## BluesLegend

edward37 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they are  They have our president kissing Putins ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your posts Eddie, they convince Dem's and Independents to vote for Trump. Keep em coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then learn to speak fn Russian Blues This pos in our WH plays into putins hands
Click to expand...


Sorry Eddie we were busy running the country and making Dem's lives miserable. What, Russia Russia Russia you been watching Brady Bunch re-runs again?


----------



## Faun

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Prosecutor at that time was not cleaning up the corruption. So we told the Ukraine that we would not give them aid unless they replaced that prosecutor to show they are fighting that corruption
> 
> 
> 
> That is the Biden response but its false...its actually 100% backwards....That prosecutor was investigating a corrupt company that was stealing millions of dollars most of which was aid from the U.S. and since Hunter worked for that company Biden wanted the guy fired....now that is impeachable....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  There was no active investigation ongoing into Burisma when Shokin was sacked.
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Investigation was officially closed by Yuriy Lutsenko, who was Shokin successor.
> 
> That means that investigation into Burisma was still open when Shokin was fired.
> 
> As per his own words, he was given list of people that he cannot prosecute. Who gave him a list?
> 
> US Ambassador Yovanovich.
> 
> *Top Ukrainian justice official says US ambassador gave him a do not prosecute list*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"That means that investigation into Burisma was still open when Shokin was fired."*_
> 
> That's why I said, _*"dormant,"*_ and not, "closed."
> 
> I swear, you people have the brain of a gnat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't you ever heard the phrase...sitting on it...?...burying it...?....
Click to expand...

I don't care what you want to call it -- there was no active investigation into Burisma when Biden got Shokin fired.


----------



## edward37

BluesLegend said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they are  They have our president kissing Putins ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your posts Eddie, they convince Dem's and Independents to vote for Trump. Keep em coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then learn to speak fn Russian Blues This pos in our WH plays into putins hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Eddie we were busy running the country and making Dem's lives miserable. What, Russia Russia Russia you been watching Brady Bunch re-runs again?
Click to expand...

With republicans all crying Ukraine messed with our election I'd say it's putin pretty close to running our country  Trump has got to go


----------



## flack

Schiff's 28th congressional district has seen a 12 percent spike in homelessness over the last year, with 59,000 homeless people now living in Los Angeles County, according to the Department of Housing and Urban Development. And 75.2 percent of those homeless citizens are unsheltered and without refuge.


----------



## Rambunctious

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the Biden response but its false...its actually 100% backwards....That prosecutor was investigating a corrupt company that was stealing millions of dollars most of which was aid from the U.S. and since Hunter worked for that company Biden wanted the guy fired....now that is impeachable....
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  There was no active investigation ongoing into Burisma when Shokin was sacked.
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Investigation was officially closed by Yuriy Lutsenko, who was Shokin successor.
> 
> That means that investigation into Burisma was still open when Shokin was fired.
> 
> As per his own words, he was given list of people that he cannot prosecute. Who gave him a list?
> 
> US Ambassador Yovanovich.
> 
> *Top Ukrainian justice official says US ambassador gave him a do not prosecute list*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"That means that investigation into Burisma was still open when Shokin was fired."*_
> 
> That's why I said, _*"dormant,"*_ and not, "closed."
> 
> I swear, you people have the brain of a gnat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't you ever heard the phrase...sitting on it...?...burying it...?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care what you want to call it -- there was no active investigation into Burisma when Biden got Shokin fired.
Click to expand...

Why are you defending corruption?...what the fuck is your problem?...we all know Joe and who he is...he has been the most corrupted senator we have seen in a long time...his family and he are filthy rich with bank accounts all over Europe......his family members land the best do nothing jobs on the planet....
You attack Trump over made up shit while you defend open corruption by Biden.....you make me sick...you are exactly what is wrong with our nation...its fucks like you that are ruining the greatest nation on earth....
You are a dog shit pile in the roadway of American advancement liberty and justice....GOP bad DNC good...that is your mantra no matter how much evidence to the contrary gets shoved in your faggot commie fascist face....its a good thing your type is dying off...and your ideology is being exposed as anti freedom...and anti American....


----------



## BluesLegend

edward37 said:


> With republicans all crying Ukraine messed with our election I'd say it's putin pretty close to running our country  Trump has got to go



Since I know you don't really believe that I'm going to assume you are just lashing out because impeachment failed.


----------



## edward37

flack said:


> Schiff's 28th congressional district has seen a 12 percent spike in homelessness over the last year, with 59,000 homeless people now living in Los Angeles County, according to the Department of Housing and Urban Development. And 75.2 percent of those homeless citizens are unsheltered and without refuge.


You mean trump didn't take  credit  for all that?  He does for everything else


----------



## WEATHER53

As incredible as it was for Trump to be pursued by Mueller over his Russian papers while Hillary stood there waving hers, Biden tops that by being on video specifically stating his bribery and once again they are looking for “how Trump did it”


----------



## edward37

BluesLegend said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With republicans all crying Ukraine messed with our election I'd say it's putin pretty close to running our country  Trump has got to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I know you don't really believe that I'm going to assume you are just lashing out because impeachment failed.
Click to expand...

Blues  We both know that there was never a chance in the Senate  Your cowards there are deathly afraid that trump will make it hard to keep their jobs if they speak against him  Prime case of politics before country imo


----------



## BluesLegend

edward37 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With republicans all crying Ukraine messed with our election I'd say it's putin pretty close to running our country  Trump has got to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I know you don't really believe that I'm going to assume you are just lashing out because impeachment failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blues  We both know that there was never a chance in the Senate  Your cowards there are deathly afraid that trump will make it hard to keep their jobs if they speak against him  Prime case of politics before country imo
Click to expand...


Dem's will get their chance to remove Trump next Nov. If they are to have any chance they need to stop being triggered and get to work in the House on bills so they have something to run on besides Trump is a big meanie.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

edward37 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With republicans all crying Ukraine messed with our election I'd say it's putin pretty close to running our country  Trump has got to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I know you don't really believe that I'm going to assume you are just lashing out because impeachment failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blues  We both know that there was never a chance in the Senate  Your cowards there are deathly afraid that trump will make it hard to keep their jobs if they speak against him  Prime case of politics before country imo
Click to expand...


No, they will do so out of honor.  Trump didn't do anything wrong and they know it. You have to be kidding when you accuse the Republicans putting party over country given the stunt the commies are trying to pull of now.


----------



## Zorro!

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> The President is the last person who's hands the money passes through before it gets sent to another country.  Don't you think he should look for potential problems before he does that?
> 
> Now that I embarrassed you into admitting what digging up dirt means, please explain how Trump asked for phony evidence during that call to Zelensky.  Not once did he even hint at that.  He asked Zelensky to "look into it" not create phony evidence.  Looking into it does not mean digging up dirt......well......unless you're a lying leftist that wants to make up definitions of terms.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah those were Schiff's lies.  He may get an opportunity to explain his lies at the Senate trial if they have enough balls to pass articles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“There’s No Reason to Call Me as a Witness!” – SCHIFF SQUIRMS When Asked About Testifying Before the US Senate *
> 
> Adam Schiff went on Meet the Press on Sunday morning to discuss his failed week of sham impeachment hearings.
> 
> Shifty Schiff lied about meeting with the anti-Trump whistleblower Eric Ciaramella before he filed his complaint against President Trump.
> 
> So Adam Schiff is a fact witness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whistleblower met with them only to confirm correct procedures of wistleblowing.  No information was provided at that meeting.
> 
> The primary reason whistleblower wont testify is due to death threats, but also its redundant and pointless.
> 
> This is only an attempt to turn the hearings into a circus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you believe that, I have a bridge for sale.
> 
> You can say anything you want to the media.  It's different when you have to say it under oath to Congress.  This is not a whistleblower, it's a rat.  It's a leaker, likely an anti-Trump cabal member, who was ordered to look for any stupid reason he or she can come up with to give Democrats an excuse to do what they are doing today.
> 
> The rat is in no more of jeopardy than any other witness that testified so far.  Schiff Face is scared to death of the questions the Republicans have of who the rat contacted, who the rat got their information from, what is their political motivation, who they discussed this with, who wrote up the complaint, and since it was classified content, was the person who wrote the complaint privileged to hear it.
> 
> Plenty of questions for the rat we should get answers to since this is plain as day a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What testimony did the whistleblower give to make the case against Trump?
> Zero
> 
> There is no reason to put this person's life in danger, one of the reasons for the whisleblower concept.
> 
> Quoit try to bame others because Trump got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump got caught with nothing.  That's the problem.  The commies are going to try and impeach Trump for nothing.
> 
> If you can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen.  Did you phonies care about the death threats Kavanugh and his family received?  Did you care about the death threats Sandmann and his family received?
> 
> Let the rat hire private security like these other people had to because of you leftists.  It has nothing to do with his life, it's about protecting Democrat liars.
Click to expand...

It's not going to work, they are speeding toward a complete disaster, and I don't think they can stop at this point.  If Pelosi does not pass article of impeachment, her resignation will be demanded by the Squad Wing of The House.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Zorro! said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah those were Schiff's lies.  He may get an opportunity to explain his lies at the Senate trial if they have enough balls to pass articles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“There’s No Reason to Call Me as a Witness!” – SCHIFF SQUIRMS When Asked About Testifying Before the US Senate *
> 
> Adam Schiff went on Meet the Press on Sunday morning to discuss his failed week of sham impeachment hearings.
> 
> Shifty Schiff lied about meeting with the anti-Trump whistleblower Eric Ciaramella before he filed his complaint against President Trump.
> 
> So Adam Schiff is a fact witness
> 
> 
> 
> The whistleblower met with them only to confirm correct procedures of wistleblowing.  No information was provided at that meeting.
> 
> The primary reason whistleblower wont testify is due to death threats, but also its redundant and pointless.
> 
> This is only an attempt to turn the hearings into a circus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you believe that, I have a bridge for sale.
> 
> You can say anything you want to the media.  It's different when you have to say it under oath to Congress.  This is not a whistleblower, it's a rat.  It's a leaker, likely an anti-Trump cabal member, who was ordered to look for any stupid reason he or she can come up with to give Democrats an excuse to do what they are doing today.
> 
> The rat is in no more of jeopardy than any other witness that testified so far.  Schiff Face is scared to death of the questions the Republicans have of who the rat contacted, who the rat got their information from, what is their political motivation, who they discussed this with, who wrote up the complaint, and since it was classified content, was the person who wrote the complaint privileged to hear it.
> 
> Plenty of questions for the rat we should get answers to since this is plain as day a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What testimony did the whistleblower give to make the case against Trump?
> Zero
> 
> There is no reason to put this person's life in danger, one of the reasons for the whisleblower concept.
> 
> Quoit try to bame others because Trump got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump got caught with nothing.  That's the problem.  The commies are going to try and impeach Trump for nothing.
> 
> If you can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen.  Did you phonies care about the death threats Kavanugh and his family received?  Did you care about the death threats Sandmann and his family received?
> 
> Let the rat hire private security like these other people had to because of you leftists.  It has nothing to do with his life, it's about protecting Democrat liars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not going to work, they are speeding toward a complete disaster, and I don't think they can stop at this point.  If Pelosi does not pass article of impeachment, her resignation will be demanded by the Squad Wing of The House.
Click to expand...


Perhaps, but how powerful are they in the reality of things?  

I think it will be another dog and pony show.  She will either announce their withdrawal based on lack of votes, or have a vote with selected members voting against it.  If they actually pass an impeachment, that will be it for Piglosi anyway as she loses the chair along with the leadership of her party.


----------



## Nostra




----------



## edward37

Ray From Cleveland said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With republicans all crying Ukraine messed with our election I'd say it's putin pretty close to running our country  Trump has got to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I know you don't really believe that I'm going to assume you are just lashing out because impeachment failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blues  We both know that there was never a chance in the Senate  Your cowards there are deathly afraid that trump will make it hard to keep their jobs if they speak against him  Prime case of politics before country imo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they will do so out of honor.  Trump didn't do anything wrong and they know it. You have to be kidding when you accuse the Republicans putting party over country given the stunt the commies are trying to pull of now.
Click to expand...

Hows this blues?
Lev Parnas, a former Trump donor and associate of Rudy Giuliani’s who was involved in the Ukraine pressure campaign, has reportedly provided photos, video, audio recordings and documents to the House Intelligence Committee.

ABC News reported Sunday that Parnas had submitted the materials to the committee in response to a congressional subpoena that was issued for the businessman’s testimony. Though the exact content of the materials remains unknown, ABC News said some of the audio, video and photos “include Giuliani and Trump.”




Michael Del Moro

✔@MikeDelMoro
https://twitter.com/MikeDelMoro/status/1198733331682254854

ABC reports the Intel committee has “audio, video and photos that include Giuliani and Trump” from Giuliani associate Parnas. It’s not clear what’s depicted in the content. https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/house-intelligence-committee-possession-video-audio-recordings-giuliani/story?id=67276448 …


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

edward37 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With republicans all crying Ukraine messed with our election I'd say it's putin pretty close to running our country  Trump has got to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I know you don't really believe that I'm going to assume you are just lashing out because impeachment failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blues  We both know that there was never a chance in the Senate  Your cowards there are deathly afraid that trump will make it hard to keep their jobs if they speak against him  Prime case of politics before country imo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they will do so out of honor.  Trump didn't do anything wrong and they know it. You have to be kidding when you accuse the Republicans putting party over country given the stunt the commies are trying to pull of now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hows this blues?
> Lev Parnas, a former Trump donor and associate of Rudy Giuliani’s who was involved in the Ukraine pressure campaign, has reportedly provided photos, video, audio recordings and documents to the House Intelligence Committee.
> 
> ABC News reported Sunday that Parnas had submitted the materials to the committee in response to a congressional subpoena that was issued for the businessman’s testimony. Though the exact content of the materials remains unknown, ABC News said some of the audio, video and photos “include Giuliani and Trump.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Del Moro
> 
> ✔@MikeDelMoro
> 
> ABC reports the Intel committee has “audio, video and photos that include Giuliani and Trump” from Giuliani associate Parnas. It’s not clear what’s depicted in the content. https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/house-intelligence-committee-possession-video-audio-recordings-giuliani/story?id=67276448 …
Click to expand...


Meaningless unless we know what they have.  More "We got him now!" news.


----------



## flack

Ray From Cleveland said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With republicans all crying Ukraine messed with our election I'd say it's putin pretty close to running our country  Trump has got to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I know you don't really believe that I'm going to assume you are just lashing out because impeachment failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blues  We both know that there was never a chance in the Senate  Your cowards there are deathly afraid that trump will make it hard to keep their jobs if they speak against him  Prime case of politics before country imo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they will do so out of honor.  Trump didn't do anything wrong and they know it. You have to be kidding when you accuse the Republicans putting party over country given the stunt the commies are trying to pull of now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hows this blues?
> Lev Parnas, a former Trump donor and associate of Rudy Giuliani’s who was involved in the Ukraine pressure campaign, has reportedly provided photos, video, audio recordings and documents to the House Intelligence Committee.
> 
> ABC News reported Sunday that Parnas had submitted the materials to the committee in response to a congressional subpoena that was issued for the businessman’s testimony. Though the exact content of the materials remains unknown, ABC News said some of the audio, video and photos “include Giuliani and Trump.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Del Moro
> 
> ✔@MikeDelMoro
> 
> ABC reports the Intel committee has “audio, video and photos that include Giuliani and Trump” from Giuliani associate Parnas. It’s not clear what’s depicted in the content. https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/house-intelligence-committee-possession-video-audio-recordings-giuliani/story?id=67276448 …
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meaningless unless we know what they have.  More "We got him now!" news.
Click to expand...

Another nothing burger.


----------



## WEATHER53

Another day another “this one nails him”
How nailed is Biden confessing and boasting about his blackmail?


----------



## dudmuck

flack said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I know you don't really believe that I'm going to assume you are just lashing out because impeachment failed.
> 
> 
> 
> Blues  We both know that there was never a chance in the Senate  Your cowards there are deathly afraid that trump will make it hard to keep their jobs if they speak against him  Prime case of politics before country imo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they will do so out of honor.  Trump didn't do anything wrong and they know it. You have to be kidding when you accuse the Republicans putting party over country given the stunt the commies are trying to pull of now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hows this blues?
> Lev Parnas, a former Trump donor and associate of Rudy Giuliani’s who was involved in the Ukraine pressure campaign, has reportedly provided photos, video, audio recordings and documents to the House Intelligence Committee.
> 
> ABC News reported Sunday that Parnas had submitted the materials to the committee in response to a congressional subpoena that was issued for the businessman’s testimony. Though the exact content of the materials remains unknown, ABC News said some of the audio, video and photos “include Giuliani and Trump.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Del Moro
> 
> ✔@MikeDelMoro
> 
> ABC reports the Intel committee has “audio, video and photos that include Giuliani and Trump” from Giuliani associate Parnas. It’s not clear what’s depicted in the content. https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/house-intelligence-committee-possession-video-audio-recordings-giuliani/story?id=67276448 …
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meaningless unless we know what they have.  More "We got him now!" news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another nothing burger.
Click to expand...

A Russian mobster has video of the president of USA.

"I barely knew him" is out the window.

"I was looking for corruption in Ukraine" is out the window.

soon Trump will be lucky if the Turkey pardons HIM!


----------



## BluesLegend

edward37 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With republicans all crying Ukraine messed with our election I'd say it's putin pretty close to running our country  Trump has got to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I know you don't really believe that I'm going to assume you are just lashing out because impeachment failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blues  We both know that there was never a chance in the Senate  Your cowards there are deathly afraid that trump will make it hard to keep their jobs if they speak against him  Prime case of politics before country imo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they will do so out of honor.  Trump didn't do anything wrong and they know it. You have to be kidding when you accuse the Republicans putting party over country given the stunt the commies are trying to pull of now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hows this blues?
> Lev Parnas, a former Trump donor and associate of Rudy Giuliani’s who was involved in the Ukraine pressure campaign, has reportedly provided photos, video, audio recordings and documents to the House Intelligence Committee.
> 
> ABC News reported Sunday that Parnas had submitted the materials to the committee in response to a congressional subpoena that was issued for the businessman’s testimony. Though the exact content of the materials remains unknown, ABC News said some of the audio, video and photos “include Giuliani and Trump.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Del Moro
> 
> ✔@MikeDelMoro
> 
> ABC reports the Intel committee has “audio, video and photos that include Giuliani and Trump” from Giuliani associate Parnas. It’s not clear what’s depicted in the content. https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/house-intelligence-committee-possession-video-audio-recordings-giuliani/story?id=67276448 …
Click to expand...


Pathetic, he's trying to save his own skin.


----------



## OKTexas

RealDave said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, Hunter just answered a want ad in the paper:
> 
> LARGE ENERGY COMPANY LOOKING FOR BOARD MEMBER.  NO EXPERIENCE NECESSARY, NO NEED TO UNDERSTAND THE LANGUAGE. LOOKING FOR A CANDIDATE WITH SEVERE DRUG PROBLEMS, PREFERABLY KICKED OUT OF THE MILITARY AND ATTENDED MULTIPLE REHAB CLINICS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are just unbelievable full of crap.
> 
> Drug problems of Hunter was way before he became a board members and work prestigious companies here in US ..... before he joined Burisma.
> 
> Like I told you before board member of a company like Gas or Coal, Exxon, Gold..... it’s very very easy. You don’t have to mix chemicals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More commie lies, baby Biden joined the Burisma board in Apr 2014, he was roaming homeless encampments in CA looking for crack in 2015. Learn the language so you can understand.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell Putin to mind his own business.  In 2014, Biden Junior was already a multi millionaire by his own devices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, his wife said he was blowing money so fast they couldn't even pay their bills. It's all in the Politico article. Educate your lying hillbilly ass.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of unproven stuff in that article.
> 
> Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?   Only you Trumpettes looking to distract from the fact your orange buddy is a crooked piece of shit.
Click to expand...



Fell free to disprove what you like, I was simply answering some of your comrades absurdities.

.


----------



## Doc7505

*WaPo reporter: We’re hearing behind the scenes that more House Dems are getting “cold feet” about impeachment *​

WaPo reporter: We're hearing behind the scenes that more House Dems are getting "cold feet" about impeachment
November 24, 2019 ~~ I'll take the opportunity up front to double down on this post from Friday. I’d bet my life savings plus several internal organs that Pelosi will have 218 to impeach. That’s based on the simple reality that failing to do so at this point would cost Democrats more politically than proceeding with impeachment would. Voters who hate Trump would be furious and voters who like Trump wouldn’t give Pelosi and Schiff an ounce of credit for standing down in the end. The president would gloat about it every day unto eternity. Pelosi, long respected by both sides for her ability to whip votes, would be humiliated utterly. Her legacy would be in ruins. They’ll have 218... But. They might not have a lot more than 218, which would itself be horribly humiliating for Dems. There are 233 Democrats in the House right now; only two voted against opening the impeachment inquiry. If more than two vote against impeachment, the inescapable conclusion for many Americans will be that Schiff’s two weeks of hearings were so unpersuasive that he actually *lost* support for impeachment within his own party. According to WaPo reporter Rachel Bade, the phrase of the day is “cold feet”: 
[Snip]
Look at it this way: A Democrat who voted yes to authorize the impeachment inquiry may already be doomed to pay a price no matter how he or she votes ultimately on impeachment. If you’re a swing voter in a certain congressional district and you believe this process has been a waste of time or a cynical attempt to delegitimize Trump based on little hard evidence, you’re going to blame your Democratic representative for voting to open the inquiry even if he or she gets cold feet in the end and votes against impeachment. *Maybe* that would be different if Dems ended up failing to impeach and that representative’s “no” vote was part of a majority that defeated the effort. But it won’t be; as I say, Democrats really are going to do this even if they don’t do it with 231. Which means everyone who voted yes on opening the inquiry will be partly to blame for the final vote, if only by having enabled it. 
In which case, Dems with cold feet might as well vote to impeach anyway. If they’re destined to be blamed no matter what, they might as well make sure their base is happy with them, at least. 


Comment:
The "Ukraine stuff" began in the 2013-2014 time frame, with the CIA-aided overthrow of the duly elected but Russia-friendly President and installing an Obama Administration replacement (as was attempted in Egypt). This is what the Progressive Marxist Socialist/DSA Democrat party is so desperate to cover up. The public is only now discovering but the tip of the iceberg.
If Madame Pelosi pushes forward with Schitf in the Impeachment, Trump’s lawyers will call Paul Pelosi to testify and explain just what he did in the Ukraine for all that money. It appears Paul Pelosi is neck deep in the same scam that involves Hunter Biden, Kerry's son and stepson. 
When this Stalinist witch hunt goes to the Senate, PMS/DSA corrupt Democrats true crimes will be exposed.
Hmm...., If the rest of their bodies were as cold as their feet, it would be much better for all concerned.


----------



## edward37

BluesLegend said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With republicans all crying Ukraine messed with our election I'd say it's putin pretty close to running our country  Trump has got to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I know you don't really believe that I'm going to assume you are just lashing out because impeachment failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blues  We both know that there was never a chance in the Senate  Your cowards there are deathly afraid that trump will make it hard to keep their jobs if they speak against him  Prime case of politics before country imo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they will do so out of honor.  Trump didn't do anything wrong and they know it. You have to be kidding when you accuse the Republicans putting party over country given the stunt the commies are trying to pull of now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hows this blues?
> Lev Parnas, a former Trump donor and associate of Rudy Giuliani’s who was involved in the Ukraine pressure campaign, has reportedly provided photos, video, audio recordings and documents to the House Intelligence Committee.
> 
> ABC News reported Sunday that Parnas had submitted the materials to the committee in response to a congressional subpoena that was issued for the businessman’s testimony. Though the exact content of the materials remains unknown, ABC News said some of the audio, video and photos “include Giuliani and Trump.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Del Moro
> 
> ✔@MikeDelMoro
> 
> ABC reports the Intel committee has “audio, video and photos that include Giuliani and Trump” from Giuliani associate Parnas. It’s not clear what’s depicted in the content. https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/house-intelligence-committee-possession-video-audio-recordings-giuliani/story?id=67276448 …
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pathetic, he's trying to save his own skin.
Click to expand...

Agreed  But taking down lying scum is a good thing No??


----------



## BluesLegend

edward37 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I know you don't really believe that I'm going to assume you are just lashing out because impeachment failed.
> 
> 
> 
> Blues  We both know that there was never a chance in the Senate  Your cowards there are deathly afraid that trump will make it hard to keep their jobs if they speak against him  Prime case of politics before country imo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they will do so out of honor.  Trump didn't do anything wrong and they know it. You have to be kidding when you accuse the Republicans putting party over country given the stunt the commies are trying to pull of now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hows this blues?
> Lev Parnas, a former Trump donor and associate of Rudy Giuliani’s who was involved in the Ukraine pressure campaign, has reportedly provided photos, video, audio recordings and documents to the House Intelligence Committee.
> 
> ABC News reported Sunday that Parnas had submitted the materials to the committee in response to a congressional subpoena that was issued for the businessman’s testimony. Though the exact content of the materials remains unknown, ABC News said some of the audio, video and photos “include Giuliani and Trump.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Del Moro
> 
> ✔@MikeDelMoro
> 
> ABC reports the Intel committee has “audio, video and photos that include Giuliani and Trump” from Giuliani associate Parnas. It’s not clear what’s depicted in the content. https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/house-intelligence-committee-possession-video-audio-recordings-giuliani/story?id=67276448 …
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pathetic, he's trying to save his own skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed  But taking down lying scum is a good thing No??
Click to expand...


Call us when you strip Schiff of his leadership roles.


----------



## OKTexas

dudmuck said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deeeenng. You are right. Digging dirt is create a phony evidence. WOW I’m so impressed with your brilliance.
> 
> Crap...... there are no evidence Biden did anything wrong in Ukraine. NONE. Except phony evidence. Then only  people like you and corrupted president planted that.
> 
> Why do you even think Trump will get Biden involved with his corruptions if he wasn’t scared of Biden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The President is the last person who's hands the money passes through before it gets sent to another country.  Don't you think he should look for potential problems before he does that?
> 
> Now that I embarrassed you into admitting what digging up dirt means, please explain how Trump asked for phony evidence during that call to Zelensky.  Not once did he even hint at that.  He asked Zelensky to "look into it" not create phony evidence.  Looking into it does not mean digging up dirt......well......unless you're a lying leftist that wants to make up definitions of terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah those were Schiff's lies.  He may get an opportunity to explain his lies at the Senate trial if they have enough balls to pass articles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“There’s No Reason to Call Me as a Witness!” – SCHIFF SQUIRMS When Asked About Testifying Before the US Senate *
> 
> Adam Schiff went on Meet the Press on Sunday morning to discuss his failed week of sham impeachment hearings.
> 
> Shifty Schiff lied about meeting with the anti-Trump whistleblower Eric Ciaramella before he filed his complaint against President Trump.
> 
> So Adam Schiff is a fact witness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whistleblower met with them only to confirm correct procedures of wistleblowing.  No information was provided at that meeting.
> 
> The primary reason whistleblower wont testify is due to death threats, but also its redundant and pointless.
> 
> This is only an attempt to turn the hearings into a circus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you believe that, I have a bridge for sale.
> 
> You can say anything you want to the media.  It's different when you have to say it under oath to Congress.  This is not a whistleblower, it's a rat.  It's a leaker, likely an anti-Trump cabal member, who was ordered to look for any stupid reason he or she can come up with to give Democrats an excuse to do what they are doing today.
> 
> The rat is in no more of jeopardy than any other witness that testified so far.  Schiff Face is scared to death of the questions the Republicans have of who the rat contacted, who the rat got their information from, what is their political motivation, who they discussed this with, who wrote up the complaint, and since it was classified content, was the person who wrote the complaint privileged to hear it.
> 
> Plenty of questions for the rat we should get answers to since this is plain as day a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody leaked anything.
> It was all submitted to those with security clearance, following whistleblower submission procedures.
> The relevant person her is not the whistleblower, but the IG who submitted this report to congress: Michael Atkinson
> 
> The intelligence community IG is a non-partisan position, acting in the interest or national security.  He saw it was threatened, and took appropriate action by submitting it to congress.
Click to expand...



Wow, what a pile of crap. If this so called WB didn't have a need to know, anyone who relayed the content of the call to him broke the law. shitt is protecting people who potentially violated the espionage act.

Also the ICIG had no authority under the law to even entertain the complaint. A presidential diplomatic call does NOT fall with the responsibility or authority of the DNI, which is required by the law, for the ICIG to even take the complaint.

There's a lot of possible criminality involved in this hoax and there's no way to investigate that without talking to the non-whistle blower. Fortunately it appears the FBI will be interviewing the CIA spy.

So try learning the facts before spewing your disinformation.

.


----------



## edward37

BluesLegend said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blues  We both know that there was never a chance in the Senate  Your cowards there are deathly afraid that trump will make it hard to keep their jobs if they speak against him  Prime case of politics before country imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they will do so out of honor.  Trump didn't do anything wrong and they know it. You have to be kidding when you accuse the Republicans putting party over country given the stunt the commies are trying to pull of now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hows this blues?
> Lev Parnas, a former Trump donor and associate of Rudy Giuliani’s who was involved in the Ukraine pressure campaign, has reportedly provided photos, video, audio recordings and documents to the House Intelligence Committee.
> 
> ABC News reported Sunday that Parnas had submitted the materials to the committee in response to a congressional subpoena that was issued for the businessman’s testimony. Though the exact content of the materials remains unknown, ABC News said some of the audio, video and photos “include Giuliani and Trump.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Del Moro
> 
> ✔@MikeDelMoro
> 
> ABC reports the Intel committee has “audio, video and photos that include Giuliani and Trump” from Giuliani associate Parnas. It’s not clear what’s depicted in the content. https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/house-intelligence-committee-possession-video-audio-recordings-giuliani/story?id=67276448 …
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pathetic, he's trying to save his own skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed  But taking down lying scum is a good thing No??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Call us when you strip Schiff of his leadership roles.
Click to expand...

The man is one cool guy  and really honest and smart    Not at all like Nunes


----------



## toobfreak

WEATHER53 said:


> Another day another “this one nails him”
> How nailed is Biden confessing and boasting about his blackmail?





 

Amazing the number of nails in Trump's coffin the Left have found!  Enough to build an apartment complex in Queens!  Or maybe a skyscraper in Manhattan!  Yet like the horizon, they never seem to get any closer to their goal and only succeed to increasingly build the case around themselves instead.

HOW MUCH LONGER can the Leftist-controlled media keep it all together for them before it explodes?!


----------



## toobfreak

Ray From Cleveland said:


> I think it will be another dog and pony show.  She will either announce their withdrawal based on lack of votes, or have a vote with selected members voting against it.



That is a possibility, Ray.  They could always claim that their case has been stymied by all of Trump's obstruction and refusal to cooperate!  Then they could back out citing GOP corruption and duplicity.


----------



## Flopper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> EU countries have provide the Ukraine 16.4 billion dollars over the last 4 years.  They are certainly providing their share of the cost.
> 
> There is no doubt that Zelensky understood Trump wanted an investigation. 6 times in the phone conversation he refers to an investigation.
> 
> When Trump began the following discussion of Biden in his request for investigation, he gave democrats the ammunition they needed for an impeachment. "There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me."
> 
> If Trump had just ask Zelensky for an investigation of corruption, then there would be no evidence for impeachment in the call. Once he made it clear he wanted Biden investigated, he gave the democrats an article of impeachment.  A president can't ask a foreign country to investigate a candidate for president,  That's a violation of election law and a violation of the constitution.
> 
> Had Trump simply ask Zelensky to open an investigation of corruption, talk to Rudy about it, and not mentioned Biden, we would not be discussing this call and there would have been no impeachment investigation.  Giuliani could have directed Zelensky to focus on Biden, make public statements and give Trump exactly what he wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "EU countries have provide the Ukraine 16.4 billion dollars over the last 4 years.  They are certainly providing their share of the cost."
> 
> Notice how none of those "fact-checkers" doesn't say that those $16.4 billion are part of loans and guarantees that Ukraine will get as part of Ukraine–European Union Association Agreement. Every country that plans to enter EU or be partner with EU goes thru the same process, where EU is providing loans and aid to sync the economic, legal, environmental standards with those of EU.
> 
> For instance, Turkey is another country that is trying to enter EU and for that they receiving financial assistance under IPA II program. Every EU neighboring country goes to the same process, not just Ukraine.
> 
> Knowing this, please explain, how much of *military aid* EU provided to Ukraine?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Trump's statement in defense of holding back Military Aid, he was mentioned contributions to the Ukraine, not just military aid, "My complaint has always been — and I’d withhold again, and I’ll continue to withhold until such time as Europe and other nations contribute to Ukraine," Trump said Sept. 24. "Because they’re not doing it. Just the United States. We’re putting up the bulk of the money. And I’m asking, why is that."  He is speaking of financial aid, not just military aid.  Financial aid to the Ukraine allows the government to free up funds for the military campaign where needed.  US military aid is restricted to purchasing military hardware and training, from the US.
> Here’s what you need to know about the US aid package to Ukraine that Trump delayed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump came under heavy criticism of holding aid, even by Lindsey Graham.  He was getting it from both sides.  So he released the money.  Schiff Head never even gave it a thought.  He never brought it up out of all the witnesses he hauled into that inquiry.
> 
> Bottom line:  Trump had good reason to hold the money, and he had good reason to release it, all without the concern he had for the Biden's.  So to try and make the case that it was only because of the Biden's would never hold up in a court of law.  It's called circumstantial evidence.
Click to expand...

I don't know if the administration has manufactured a reason after the fact of why the funds were held but reported emails from the chief of staff certainly show they were looking for a sound reason.  There seems no doubt as too why the funds were released on Sept 2, two days before the House announced they were starting an investigation.


----------



## Flopper

Zorro! said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden is not the nominee, and it's likely he won't be.  This charge that Trump stalled the aid  for political advantage requires a crystal ball that tells us Biden will be the nominee.
> 
> Trump gave several reasons for stopping the aid, including the lack of funds from other UN countries.  You can't make the case it's a false concern given the fact he ran on the UN skipping out on their equal share during the Republican debates.  Nor can you make the case that it was the rat who forced Trump to act, when it's clear and documented that Congress critters from both sides were applying the pressure.
> 
> I don't recall Trump ever using the term "start an investigation"  The key words he used were "look into it" and "favor."  The dictionary term for favor is doing something out of good will without remuneration.
> 
> 
> 
> EU countries have provide the Ukraine 16.4 billion dollars over the last 4 years.  They are certainly providing their share of the cost.
> 
> There is no doubt that Zelensky understood Trump wanted an investigation. 6 times in the phone conversation he refers to an investigation.
> 
> When Trump began the following discussion of Biden in his request for investigation, he gave democrats the ammunition they for an impeachment. "There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me."
> 
> If Trump had just ask Zelensky for an investigation of corruption, then there would be no evidence for impeachment in the call. Once he made it clear he wanted Biden investigated, he gave the democrats an article of impeachment.  A president can't ask a foreign country to investigate a candidate for president,  That's a violation of election law and if the request is coming from president, it's violation of constitution.
> 
> Had Trump simply ask Zelensky to open an investigation of corruption, talk to Rudy about it, and not mentioned Biden, we would not be discussing this call and there would have been no impeachment investigation.  Giuliani could have directed Zelensky to focus on Biden, make public statements and give Trump exactly what he wanted.  There would been no case of impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what you are saying is that even if Biden exercised corruption, he is immune from requests of an investigation simply because he is one of 30 people running for the nomination????? How ridiculous is that?
> 
> Now find me the word "investigation" in that phone transcript please.  Trump never said anything about Biden's candidacy nor election.  The commies just decided to use it as an excuse to conduct a phony impeachment hearing.  When you on the left can come up with empirical evidence as to why Trump asked that favor, then bring impeachment charges.  But they can't legitimately bring such charges based on what the commies thought Trump meant.
> 
> Again, this is a Thought Police impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump should not be asking the Ukraine or any country for an investigation targeting any presidential candidate because it’s violates our election laws.  It is perfectly legal for him to ask the Ukraine to investigate corruption in their country as long as he does not include any presidential candidate in that request.
> 
> Whether Biden violated Ukraine law is a Ukrainian issue, not a US issue.  Had Trump simply ask for an investigation of corruption in the Ukraine and left it to Guilana  to pressure Zenlinsky to make a public statement and focus on Biden, we wouldn’t be discussing this now.
> 
> Again, there is no doubt that Trump conveyed his desire for an investigation to Zelensky.  Zelensky mention the investigation 6 times in their July 25 phone conversation in response to Trump’s request.  Equally clear is the fact that Trump wanted that investigation to include Biden. In that phone conversation *Trump said, “There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me.”  *This is not hearsay evidence and there is no need to guess at what Trump meant or is asking for because he's telling us. If you're claiming Trump was not asking for an investigation of Biden or Trump's intent is unclear, you're see this through GOP colored glasses.
> 
> Read the transcript of Trump's conversation with Volodymyr Zelensky - CNNPolitics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He asked for cooperation with the AG, you have it in bold right there. And the AG is looking into it.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's consistent with our 2 decade old mutual assistance treaty to request this assistance, and, the Congressional Authorization for the aid REQUIRED the President to make sure that Ukraine was rooting out its endemic corruption.  The only people trying to whip this into an impeachment are the same clowns who have never accepted the decision of The Electorate that resulted in Trump's 2016 victory.
Click to expand...

Althought both Mulvaney and Pompeo stated corruption was why the aid was frozen, the fact is the DOD had certified that progress was being made to eliminating corruption.  In fact, the DOD working with the State Dept, twice certified that Ukraine had made sufficient reforms to decrease corruption and increase accountability, and that the country could ensure accountability for U.S. provided military equipment.

Further, after OMB held the assistance to Ukraine, the Department of Defense (DOD) conducted an additional analysis and concluded that the assistance was effective and should be resumed, yet aid remained frozen until Sept, 2 days before the House announced an investigation.  

Before the July 2019 hold, the Trump administration had approved sending foreign assistance to Ukraine nearly 50 separate times without ever holding it because of concerns that it would be diverted due to corruption.

Fact Sheet: DOD Certified that Ukraine Met Corruption Benchmarks | United States Senate Committee on Foreign Relations


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> EU countries have provide the Ukraine 16.4 billion dollars over the last 4 years.  They are certainly providing their share of the cost.
> 
> There is no doubt that Zelensky understood Trump wanted an investigation. 6 times in the phone conversation he refers to an investigation.
> 
> When Trump began the following discussion of Biden in his request for investigation, he gave democrats the ammunition they needed for an impeachment. "There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me."
> 
> If Trump had just ask Zelensky for an investigation of corruption, then there would be no evidence for impeachment in the call. Once he made it clear he wanted Biden investigated, he gave the democrats an article of impeachment.  A president can't ask a foreign country to investigate a candidate for president,  That's a violation of election law and a violation of the constitution.
> 
> Had Trump simply ask Zelensky to open an investigation of corruption, talk to Rudy about it, and not mentioned Biden, we would not be discussing this call and there would have been no impeachment investigation.  Giuliani could have directed Zelensky to focus on Biden, make public statements and give Trump exactly what he wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "EU countries have provide the Ukraine 16.4 billion dollars over the last 4 years.  They are certainly providing their share of the cost."
> 
> Notice how none of those "fact-checkers" doesn't say that those $16.4 billion are part of loans and guarantees that Ukraine will get as part of Ukraine–European Union Association Agreement. Every country that plans to enter EU or be partner with EU goes thru the same process, where EU is providing loans and aid to sync the economic, legal, environmental standards with those of EU.
> 
> For instance, Turkey is another country that is trying to enter EU and for that they receiving financial assistance under IPA II program. Every EU neighboring country goes to the same process, not just Ukraine.
> 
> Knowing this, please explain, how much of *military aid* EU provided to Ukraine?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Trump's statement in defense of holding back Military Aid, he was mentioned contributions to the Ukraine, not just military aid, "My complaint has always been — and I’d withhold again, and I’ll continue to withhold until such time as Europe and other nations contribute to Ukraine," Trump said Sept. 24. "Because they’re not doing it. Just the United States. We’re putting up the bulk of the money. And I’m asking, why is that."  He is speaking of financial aid, not just military aid.  Financial aid to the Ukraine allows the government to free up funds for the military campaign where needed.  US military aid is restricted to purchasing military hardware and training, from the US.
> Here’s what you need to know about the US aid package to Ukraine that Trump delayed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump came under heavy criticism of holding aid, even by Lindsey Graham.  He was getting it from both sides.  So he released the money.  Schiff Head never even gave it a thought.  He never brought it up out of all the witnesses he hauled into that inquiry.
> 
> Bottom line:  Trump had good reason to hold the money, and he had good reason to release it, all without the concern he had for the Biden's.  So to try and make the case that it was only because of the Biden's would never hold up in a court of law.  It's called circumstantial evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if the administration has manufactured a reason after the fact of why the funds were held but reported emails from the chief of staff certainly show they were looking for a sound reason.  There seems no doubt as too why the funds were released on Sept 2, two days before the House announced they were starting an investigation.
Click to expand...


The funds were released on September 11th.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

toobfreak said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will be another dog and pony show.  She will either announce their withdrawal based on lack of votes, or have a vote with selected members voting against it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a possibility, Ray.  They could always claim that their case has been stymied by all of Trump's obstruction and refusal to cooperate!  Then they could back out citing GOP corruption and duplicity.
Click to expand...


I think they're going to have to do something to make their voters happy, the three stooges, and the Independents who they are losing ground with.


----------



## Faun

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  There was no active investigation ongoing into Burisma when Shokin was sacked.
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Investigation was officially closed by Yuriy Lutsenko, who was Shokin successor.
> 
> That means that investigation into Burisma was still open when Shokin was fired.
> 
> As per his own words, he was given list of people that he cannot prosecute. Who gave him a list?
> 
> US Ambassador Yovanovich.
> 
> *Top Ukrainian justice official says US ambassador gave him a do not prosecute list*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"That means that investigation into Burisma was still open when Shokin was fired."*_
> 
> That's why I said, _*"dormant,"*_ and not, "closed."
> 
> I swear, you people have the brain of a gnat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't you ever heard the phrase...sitting on it...?...burying it...?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care what you want to call it -- there was no active investigation into Burisma when Biden got Shokin fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you defending corruption?...what the fuck is your problem?...we all know Joe and who he is...he has been the most corrupted senator we have seen in a long time...his family and he are filthy rich with bank accounts all over Europe......his family members land the best do nothing jobs on the planet....
> You attack Trump over made up shit while you defend open corruption by Biden.....you make me sick...you are exactly what is wrong with our nation...its fucks like you that are ruining the greatest nation on earth....
> You are a dog shit pile in the roadway of American advancement liberty and justice....GOP bad DNC good...that is your mantra no matter how much evidence to the contrary gets shoved in your faggot commie fascist face....its a good thing your type is dying off...and your ideology is being exposed as anti freedom...and anti American....
Click to expand...

* ^ ^ ^ ^ ^



*​


----------



## Flopper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> EU countries have provide the Ukraine 16.4 billion dollars over the last 4 years.  They are certainly providing their share of the cost.
> 
> There is no doubt that Zelensky understood Trump wanted an investigation. 6 times in the phone conversation he refers to an investigation.
> 
> When Trump began the following discussion of Biden in his request for investigation, he gave democrats the ammunition they needed for an impeachment. "There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me."
> 
> If Trump had just ask Zelensky for an investigation of corruption, then there would be no evidence for impeachment in the call. Once he made it clear he wanted Biden investigated, he gave the democrats an article of impeachment.  A president can't ask a foreign country to investigate a candidate for president,  That's a violation of election law and a violation of the constitution.
> 
> Had Trump simply ask Zelensky to open an investigation of corruption, talk to Rudy about it, and not mentioned Biden, we would not be discussing this call and there would have been no impeachment investigation.  Giuliani could have directed Zelensky to focus on Biden, make public statements and give Trump exactly what he wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "EU countries have provide the Ukraine 16.4 billion dollars over the last 4 years.  They are certainly providing their share of the cost."
> 
> Notice how none of those "fact-checkers" doesn't say that those $16.4 billion are part of loans and guarantees that Ukraine will get as part of Ukraine–European Union Association Agreement. Every country that plans to enter EU or be partner with EU goes thru the same process, where EU is providing loans and aid to sync the economic, legal, environmental standards with those of EU.
> 
> For instance, Turkey is another country that is trying to enter EU and for that they receiving financial assistance under IPA II program. Every EU neighboring country goes to the same process, not just Ukraine.
> 
> Knowing this, please explain, how much of *military aid* EU provided to Ukraine?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Trump's statement in defense of holding back Military Aid, he was mentioned contributions to the Ukraine, not just military aid, "My complaint has always been — and I’d withhold again, and I’ll continue to withhold until such time as Europe and other nations contribute to Ukraine," Trump said Sept. 24. "Because they’re not doing it. Just the United States. We’re putting up the bulk of the money. And I’m asking, why is that."  He is speaking of financial aid, not just military aid.  Financial aid to the Ukraine allows the government to free up funds for the military campaign where needed.  US military aid is restricted to purchasing military hardware and training, from the US.
> Here’s what you need to know about the US aid package to Ukraine that Trump delayed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump came under heavy criticism of holding aid, even by Lindsey Graham.  He was getting it from both sides.  So he released the money.  Schiff Head never even gave it a thought.  He never brought it up out of all the witnesses he hauled into that inquiry.
> 
> Bottom line:  Trump had good reason to hold the money, and he had good reason to release it, all without the concern he had for the Biden's.  So to try and make the case that it was only because of the Biden's would never hold up in a court of law.  It's called circumstantial evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if the administration has manufactured a reason after the fact of why the funds were held but reported emails from the chief of staff certainly show they were looking for a sound reason.  There seems no doubt as too why the funds were released on Sept 2, two days before the House announced they were starting an investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The funds were released on September 11th.
Click to expand...

I stand corrected.  On Sept 10, meetings were scheduled in the House which would become the beginning of the investigation.  On Sept 12, Ukraine was notified the freeze was lifted and Pelosi formally announced the investigation on Sept 24th.

Fact Sheet: DOD Certified that Ukraine Met Corruption Benchmarks | United States Senate Committee on Foreign Relations


----------



## BluesLegend

edward37 said:


> The man is one cool guy  and really honest and smart    Not at all like Nunes



Adam Schiff?? The recipe is 1 part Vodka to 4 parts eggnog mix I think you got that backwards Eddie.


----------



## Faun

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> EU countries have provide the Ukraine 16.4 billion dollars over the last 4 years.  They are certainly providing their share of the cost.
> 
> There is no doubt that Zelensky understood Trump wanted an investigation. 6 times in the phone conversation he refers to an investigation.
> 
> When Trump began the following discussion of Biden in his request for investigation, he gave democrats the ammunition they needed for an impeachment. "There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me."
> 
> If Trump had just ask Zelensky for an investigation of corruption, then there would be no evidence for impeachment in the call. Once he made it clear he wanted Biden investigated, he gave the democrats an article of impeachment.  A president can't ask a foreign country to investigate a candidate for president,  That's a violation of election law and a violation of the constitution.
> 
> Had Trump simply ask Zelensky to open an investigation of corruption, talk to Rudy about it, and not mentioned Biden, we would not be discussing this call and there would have been no impeachment investigation.  Giuliani could have directed Zelensky to focus on Biden, make public statements and give Trump exactly what he wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "EU countries have provide the Ukraine 16.4 billion dollars over the last 4 years.  They are certainly providing their share of the cost."
> 
> Notice how none of those "fact-checkers" doesn't say that those $16.4 billion are part of loans and guarantees that Ukraine will get as part of Ukraine–European Union Association Agreement. Every country that plans to enter EU or be partner with EU goes thru the same process, where EU is providing loans and aid to sync the economic, legal, environmental standards with those of EU.
> 
> For instance, Turkey is another country that is trying to enter EU and for that they receiving financial assistance under IPA II program. Every EU neighboring country goes to the same process, not just Ukraine.
> 
> Knowing this, please explain, how much of *military aid* EU provided to Ukraine?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Trump's statement in defense of holding back Military Aid, he was mentioned contributions to the Ukraine, not just military aid, "My complaint has always been — and I’d withhold again, and I’ll continue to withhold until such time as Europe and other nations contribute to Ukraine," Trump said Sept. 24. "Because they’re not doing it. Just the United States. We’re putting up the bulk of the money. And I’m asking, why is that."  He is speaking of financial aid, not just military aid.  Financial aid to the Ukraine allows the government to free up funds for the military campaign where needed.  US military aid is restricted to purchasing military hardware and training, from the US.
> Here’s what you need to know about the US aid package to Ukraine that Trump delayed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump came under heavy criticism of holding aid, even by Lindsey Graham.  He was getting it from both sides.  So he released the money.  Schiff Head never even gave it a thought.  He never brought it up out of all the witnesses he hauled into that inquiry.
> 
> Bottom line:  Trump had good reason to hold the money, and he had good reason to release it, all without the concern he had for the Biden's.  So to try and make the case that it was only because of the Biden's would never hold up in a court of law.  It's called circumstantial evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if the administration has manufactured a reason after the fact of why the funds were held but reported emails from the chief of staff certainly show they were looking for a sound reason.  There seems no doubt as too why the funds were released on Sept 2, two days before the House announced they were starting an investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The funds were released on September 11th.
Click to expand...

2 days after a whistleblower filed a complaint that Trump was holding up the money until Ukraine tpok care of Trump's favors.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> "EU countries have provide the Ukraine 16.4 billion dollars over the last 4 years.  They are certainly providing their share of the cost."
> 
> Notice how none of those "fact-checkers" doesn't say that those $16.4 billion are part of loans and guarantees that Ukraine will get as part of Ukraine–European Union Association Agreement. Every country that plans to enter EU or be partner with EU goes thru the same process, where EU is providing loans and aid to sync the economic, legal, environmental standards with those of EU.
> 
> For instance, Turkey is another country that is trying to enter EU and for that they receiving financial assistance under IPA II program. Every EU neighboring country goes to the same process, not just Ukraine.
> 
> Knowing this, please explain, how much of *military aid* EU provided to Ukraine?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> In Trump's statement in defense of holding back Military Aid, he was mentioned contributions to the Ukraine, not just military aid, "My complaint has always been — and I’d withhold again, and I’ll continue to withhold until such time as Europe and other nations contribute to Ukraine," Trump said Sept. 24. "Because they’re not doing it. Just the United States. We’re putting up the bulk of the money. And I’m asking, why is that."  He is speaking of financial aid, not just military aid.  Financial aid to the Ukraine allows the government to free up funds for the military campaign where needed.  US military aid is restricted to purchasing military hardware and training, from the US.
> Here’s what you need to know about the US aid package to Ukraine that Trump delayed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump came under heavy criticism of holding aid, even by Lindsey Graham.  He was getting it from both sides.  So he released the money.  Schiff Head never even gave it a thought.  He never brought it up out of all the witnesses he hauled into that inquiry.
> 
> Bottom line:  Trump had good reason to hold the money, and he had good reason to release it, all without the concern he had for the Biden's.  So to try and make the case that it was only because of the Biden's would never hold up in a court of law.  It's called circumstantial evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if the administration has manufactured a reason after the fact of why the funds were held but reported emails from the chief of staff certainly show they were looking for a sound reason.  There seems no doubt as too why the funds were released on Sept 2, two days before the House announced they were starting an investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The funds were released on September 11th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stand corrected.  On Sept 10, meetings were scheduled in the House which would become the beginning of the investigation.  On Sept 12, Ukraine was notified the freeze was lifted and Pelosi formally announced the investigation on Sept 24th.
> 
> Fact Sheet: DOD Certified that Ukraine Met Corruption Benchmarks | United States Senate Committee on Foreign Relations
Click to expand...


Okay, we have that straightened out.  But don't you think that our government agencies have checked things out before other Presidents have held money back?  Because let's be honest here, it's not like Trump is the first one, it's the reason why he did it that's in debate.  And Democrats are making assumptions instead of presenting facts.


----------



## edward37

BluesLegend said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The man is one cool guy  and really honest and smart    Not at all like Nunes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Schiff?? The recipe is 1 part Vodka to 4 parts eggnog mix I think you got that backwards Eddie.
Click to expand...

What I don't get blues is Dems have the smartest most well informed people in the media and as ambassadors and in our reps in congress ,and repubs have nothing better than to call them non trumpers and liars ?? Can't you see what trump and the few loyal to him are doing to America?? And it ain't good


----------



## bripat9643

idb said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, that must explain why Trump is facing impeachment and potential criminal charges for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national, while Lynch is old news.
> 
> 
> 
> We all know the reason:  it's because Democrats are deranged moon-bats who have been wanting to impeach Trump since the day elected, especially the so-called "whistleblower."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that we know that Eric Fucking Ciaramella is the mole, the democrats are fucked. It's about on the level of Chuck Schumer filing a complaint...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The identity of the whistle blower or his evidence no longer matters.
> The investigation has moved on well past him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  We all know it matters, and he will certainly have to testify in the Senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...it doesn't matter and I'm sure the Senate will be much more interested in testimony from all the witnesses with firsthand knowledge of the President's actions.
Click to expand...

ROFL!  You are incredibly naive.  The Senate will be very interested to learn how the so-called "whistleblower" conspired with Schiff-for-Brains and his staff to launch this coup against Trump.


----------



## BluesLegend

edward37 said:


> What I don't get blues is Dems have the smartest most well informed people in the media and as ambassadors and in our reps in congress ,and repubs have nothing better than to call them non trumpers and liars ?? Can't you see what trump and the few loyal to him are doing to America?? And it ain't good



Dem's only appear smart in comparison to nitwits like AOC and Pelosi. Hence your confusion when a guy like George Bush whoops your ass twice. The man could barely complete a sentence.


----------



## edward37

BluesLegend said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't get blues is Dems have the smartest most well informed people in the media and as ambassadors and in our reps in congress ,and repubs have nothing better than to call them non trumpers and liars ?? Can't you see what trump and the few loyal to him are doing to America?? And it ain't good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dem's only appear smart in comparison to nitwits like AOC and Pelosi. Hence your confusion when a guy like George Bush whoops your ass twice. The man could barely complete a sentence.
Click to expand...

Not a big fan of AOC but Pelosi is very bright very capable,,,,,,,,and you want to blame gwb on dems  ?? Who tf voted for him??  I have to admit I did in 2000,,,, I'll never forget that mistake


----------



## BluesLegend

edward37 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't get blues is Dems have the smartest most well informed people in the media and as ambassadors and in our reps in congress ,and repubs have nothing better than to call them non trumpers and liars ?? Can't you see what trump and the few loyal to him are doing to America?? And it ain't good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dem's only appear smart in comparison to nitwits like AOC and Pelosi. Hence your confusion when a guy like George Bush whoops your ass twice. The man could barely complete a sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a big fan of AOC but Pelosi is very bright very capable,,,,,,,,and you want to blame gwb on dems  ?? Who tf voted for him??  I have to admit I did in 2000,,,, I'll never forget that mistake
Click to expand...


Pelosi is so smart she presided over the biggest historical Dem loss in nearly 100 years that's how good she is. Oh wait


----------



## edward37

BluesLegend said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't get blues is Dems have the smartest most well informed people in the media and as ambassadors and in our reps in congress ,and repubs have nothing better than to call them non trumpers and liars ?? Can't you see what trump and the few loyal to him are doing to America?? And it ain't good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dem's only appear smart in comparison to nitwits like AOC and Pelosi. Hence your confusion when a guy like George Bush whoops your ass twice. The man could barely complete a sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a big fan of AOC but Pelosi is very bright very capable,,,,,,,,and you want to blame gwb on dems  ?? Who tf voted for him??  I have to admit I did in 2000,,,, I'll never forget that mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pelosi is so smart she presided over the biggest historical Dem loss in nearly 100 years that's how good she is. Oh wait
Click to expand...

Shit happens Blue   Look at your GWB  and now this farce Trump


----------



## BluesLegend

edward37 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't get blues is Dems have the smartest most well informed people in the media and as ambassadors and in our reps in congress ,and repubs have nothing better than to call them non trumpers and liars ?? Can't you see what trump and the few loyal to him are doing to America?? And it ain't good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dem's only appear smart in comparison to nitwits like AOC and Pelosi. Hence your confusion when a guy like George Bush whoops your ass twice. The man could barely complete a sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a big fan of AOC but Pelosi is very bright very capable,,,,,,,,and you want to blame gwb on dems  ?? Who tf voted for him??  I have to admit I did in 2000,,,, I'll never forget that mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pelosi is so smart she presided over the biggest historical Dem loss in nearly 100 years that's how good she is. Oh wait
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shit happens Blue   Look at your GWB  and now this farce Trump
Click to expand...


Look if the hapless Dem's can't beat Trump with a $1.2 billion dollar campaign war chest, the wife of a former 2 term president, the support of the outgoing 2 term president, 90% of the press, and 20% of the GOP support that's on Dem's.


----------



## edward37

BluesLegend said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't get blues is Dems have the smartest most well informed people in the media and as ambassadors and in our reps in congress ,and repubs have nothing better than to call them non trumpers and liars ?? Can't you see what trump and the few loyal to him are doing to America?? And it ain't good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dem's only appear smart in comparison to nitwits like AOC and Pelosi. Hence your confusion when a guy like George Bush whoops your ass twice. The man could barely complete a sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a big fan of AOC but Pelosi is very bright very capable,,,,,,,,and you want to blame gwb on dems  ?? Who tf voted for him??  I have to admit I did in 2000,,,, I'll never forget that mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pelosi is so smart she presided over the biggest historical Dem loss in nearly 100 years that's how good she is. Oh wait
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shit happens Blue   Look at your GWB  and now this farce Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look if the hapless Dem's can't beat Trump with a $1.2 billion dollar campaign war chest, the wife of a former 2 term president, the support of the outgoing 2 term president, 90% of the press, and 20% of the GOP support that's on Dem's.
Click to expand...

I can't argue with you   All I can say is imo she was a lousy campaigner  and dem voters didn't show up thinking she was a lock


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

edward37 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dem's only appear smart in comparison to nitwits like AOC and Pelosi. Hence your confusion when a guy like George Bush whoops your ass twice. The man could barely complete a sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a big fan of AOC but Pelosi is very bright very capable,,,,,,,,and you want to blame gwb on dems  ?? Who tf voted for him??  I have to admit I did in 2000,,,, I'll never forget that mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pelosi is so smart she presided over the biggest historical Dem loss in nearly 100 years that's how good she is. Oh wait
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shit happens Blue   Look at your GWB  and now this farce Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look if the hapless Dem's can't beat Trump with a $1.2 billion dollar campaign war chest, the wife of a former 2 term president, the support of the outgoing 2 term president, 90% of the press, and 20% of the GOP support that's on Dem's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't argue with you   All I can say is imo she was a lousy campaigner  and dem voters didn't show up thinking she was a lock
Click to expand...


They probably didn't show up because she was a disgrace.  She didn't do nearly the amount of campaigning as Trump did.  The few places she did show up, she was drunk.  When she came here, she took a break, and didn't come back for 45 minutes.  The chief of police wanted to meet with her, but her campaign said she didn't have the time.  But she met with the leader of the Black Lives Matter people here.  And then when you call half the country deplorables, how can anybody think they have it in the bag?  The only thing in the bag was Hillary.


----------



## edward37

Ray From Cleveland said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a big fan of AOC but Pelosi is very bright very capable,,,,,,,,and you want to blame gwb on dems  ?? Who tf voted for him??  I have to admit I did in 2000,,,, I'll never forget that mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi is so smart she presided over the biggest historical Dem loss in nearly 100 years that's how good she is. Oh wait
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shit happens Blue   Look at your GWB  and now this farce Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look if the hapless Dem's can't beat Trump with a $1.2 billion dollar campaign war chest, the wife of a former 2 term president, the support of the outgoing 2 term president, 90% of the press, and 20% of the GOP support that's on Dem's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't argue with you   All I can say is imo she was a lousy campaigner  and dem voters didn't show up thinking she was a lock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They probably didn't show up because she was a disgrace.  She didn't do nearly the amount of campaigning as Trump did.  The few places she did show up, she was drunk.  When she came here, she took a break, and didn't come back for 45 minutes.  The chief of police wanted to meet with her, but her campaign said she didn't have the time.  But she met with the leader of the Black Lives Matter people here.  And then when you call half the country deplorables, how can anybody think they have it in the bag?  The only thing in the bag was Hillary.
Click to expand...

although I hardly believe that drunk crap  I truly believe a drunk Hillary would far surpass  this gd maniac there now


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

edward37 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi is so smart she presided over the biggest historical Dem loss in nearly 100 years that's how good she is. Oh wait
> 
> 
> 
> Shit happens Blue   Look at your GWB  and now this farce Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look if the hapless Dem's can't beat Trump with a $1.2 billion dollar campaign war chest, the wife of a former 2 term president, the support of the outgoing 2 term president, 90% of the press, and 20% of the GOP support that's on Dem's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't argue with you   All I can say is imo she was a lousy campaigner  and dem voters didn't show up thinking she was a lock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They probably didn't show up because she was a disgrace.  She didn't do nearly the amount of campaigning as Trump did.  The few places she did show up, she was drunk.  When she came here, she took a break, and didn't come back for 45 minutes.  The chief of police wanted to meet with her, but her campaign said she didn't have the time.  But she met with the leader of the Black Lives Matter people here.  And then when you call half the country deplorables, how can anybody think they have it in the bag?  The only thing in the bag was Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> although I hardly believe that drunk crap  I truly believe a drunk Hillary would far surpass  this gd maniac there now
Click to expand...


You're joking now.....right?  The woman could't even attend a 911 ceremony in her very own state.  They had to throw her in the van to get her out of there.


----------



## beagle9

Daryl Hunt said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Lenin was Social-Democrat. There is no difference in between Russian Marxist philosophy from today's so called Social Democrats.
> 
> *Lenin: The Tasks of the Russian Social-Democrats*
> 
> *Lenin’s Conception of Socialism*
> 
> View attachment 291321
> 
> Forward anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's how they will ease it in.
> 
> It went from Democrat to progressive.
> From progressive to liberalism.
> From liberalism to Democrat socialism. \
> 
> Down the road.
> 
> Democrat socialism to socialism.
> From socialism to socialist communism.
> From socialist communism to plain communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, and the reason being is because when ever you start making demands on the people in which will be known to not be accepted by them, then this is when the progression of these things begin to take place. This goes for anything the people of this country find inappropriate for them to be forced into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.  Kind of like the Affordable Care Act.  WTF is affordable about it?  I certainly can't afford it, and millions of others like me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you could afford it alright, it's just that you didn't realize it when they forced you to pay for others healthcare by making you pay a penalty to the IRS even if you didn't need healthcare insurance yourself. It was the first shot across the bow into turning this country into a socialist country to be run by the Democrats. Hillary losing was shocking to these people for whom had it all laid out in the perfect plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Health Care for All is not free.  I am already under something like that and I pay for it.   All of us under Medicare and Tricare don't get either for free.  But, trust me, if it's a life changing and potential house losing situation I am fortunate to have both.  The more I make, the higher my premiums are.  But they aren't anywhere near like many pay under civilian HMOs or even ACA.  There are already millions of us on it and the system is not going broke.  So stop this sniveling and do something that actually works.
Click to expand...

Millions already ensnared eh ?? Stop the dependency, and do something that actually works.


----------



## beagle9

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what Sondland admitted at the hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did when one of the Republican ranking members told him to quote what the President told him. And after his memory had been refreshed by Jim Jordan, he parrotted the reading from the phone call replayed. The President said effectively, "I want nothing. I want nothing. No quid pro quo." You'd know that if you ever bothered to listen to the phone call that was also recorded and replayed on a conservative news program whihc your fellow democrats constantly diss, even when it is obvious the tape is authentic. Sondland parrotted exactly what the president said, and he remembered it well, but not until a Republican House member questioned him. That changed the entire morning arranged quotations by Democrats trying to conceal what the President Donald Trump actually said by avoiding it entirely and making certain it was not placed in Sondland's 22 pages of opening testimony papers, for which the Republicans jumped on this tangled web weaver like ugly on an ape, which Sondland a lot more than deserved for concealing the actual words of President Trump all morning long. But Jim Jordan wasn't worried. he had the actual tape, and he reminded everyone what the president said in a way they couldn't ignore it.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter what Jordan, Nunes or you said. It doesn’t matter.
> 
> What matter is he admitted there is quid pro quo.
> 
> You people are bunch of LIARS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What he said is "he thought" there was a quid pro quo. What he thought does not mean it was ordered by Trump.  You can't impeach a President justifiably by what somebody else thought they were doing.  The exact words from Trump to Soundland were No Quid Pro Quo's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mob Bosses get convicted all the time for Conspiracy to commit murder when they tell their underlings, "Make him go away".  That's code for kill them.  There are enough code phrases from Rump that show he was directing it from the git go.
Click to expand...

Yeah sure like "hey Russia, if you got Hillary's emails, then send then our way"...  Rotflmbo.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Daryl Hunt said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiffy is getting nervous.
> 
> View attachment 291419
> 
> *Sara Carter Twitter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, Schiff has consistantly ignored how ridiculous this process is under his leadership...NO serious person would do to this country what he is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he is failing even more miserably that Fat Jerry with this Mueller testimony disaster.
> 
> SCHIFF SHOW FAILS: Poll finds sharp swing in opposition to impeachment among independents.
> 
> “The new poll found 49 percent oppose impeachment compared to 34 percent who support it. In October, 48 percent of independents polled supported impeachment, against 39 percent who opposed. Since October, Emerson has found Trump’s job approval rating jump by 5 points, from 43 percent to 48 percent.”​
> And in another Poll: Trump Approval Rating Hits Net Positive As Support For Impeachment Plummets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would happen if the Republicans (and I use that term loosely) were required to stop using GRU prepared scripts?  Would they have anything at all to say?
Click to expand...

They sure wouldn't. And this OKTexas  freak would have nothing to post.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> Yeah sure like "hey Russia, if you got Hillary's emails, then send then our way".


An interesting thing for the mentally ill candidate to say, given that he knew russians were hacking democrats. Also interesting that the very same night, russians attempted to again hack democrats.


----------



## beagle9

RealDave said:


> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> A low-ranking FBI lawyer altered a document that was somehow related to the Obama Justice Department’s application to the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Court (FISC) for a national-security surveillance warrant. The application, approved by the FISC in October 2016, targeted former Trump campaign adviser Carter Page — an American citizen, former naval intelligence officer, and apparent FBI cooperating witness — as a clandestine agent of Russia.
> 
> *C*
> 
> Apparently, the document tampering made at least one of the application’s factual assertions seem more damning than it actually was. The FBI attorney, who has not been identified, is also said to have falsified an email in an effort to provide back-up support for the fabricated claim. The lawyer, who was reportedly pushed out of the bureau when the tampering incident came to light, was interviewed in Horowitz’s inquiry and is said to be a subject of the related criminal investigation being conducted by Connecticut U.S. Attorney John Durham.
> 
> *HOROWITZ REPORTEDLY FINDS FBI LAWYER FALSIFIED FISA DOC; WAPO STEALTH-DELETES STRZOK CONNECTION*
> 
> The news was broken on Thursday night by CNN. That in itself is noteworthy. Former FBI Deputy Director Andrew McCabe is a CNN contributor, and former FBI General Counsel James Baker is a frequent CNN guest. The IG’s probe has scrutinized the conduct of both.
> 
> 
> CNN commentators also include other former federal law-enforcement officials, who have ties to the bureau and to some of the former officials under scrutiny. CNN’s news story about the evidence tampering is sourced to “several people briefed on the matter,” who were not identified. The IG report is scheduled to be released on Dec. 9, and witnesses have recently been permitted to review a draft of it under tight restrictions.
> 
> It's going to get bad Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you have brainwashing that led straight up to electing a racist in the Obama saga who was going to finally fix it all. Who knew what his fundemental change was going to mean, but many did know, and they were spot on to reject his racial/social justice bullcrap, otherwise in which blanketly labeled white conservatives as racist who were responsible for all the ills of society. What a joke it all was, and now the fall out is having to be dealt with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Obama said he was going to "fundamentally" change America. He did. He turned what were somewhat reasonable minded libtards into flaming lunatics who are offended by their own shadow that are eating their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are confused.  It is your orange buddy that released the White Supremacists, neo nazis, racists & bigots to run around spewing their hate.
> 
> It used to be these people were afraid to do it in public because of public rebuke.  Trump has given them the green light & people ;lke you confirm it.
> 
> You run in circles screaming " Free Speech   Free Speech" and then deny the right for normal good people to smack them down for it.
> 
> You really need to learn the freedom of speech includes MY freedom to call out these people for their hate.
> 
> I s this the world you want?  Where your daughters can be called names, discriminated against because they are women, where someone like Trump can grab them by the  ..., where they can be assaulted &  their words
> disbelieved as long as their is no video?
> 
> Obama's world is infinitely better than this world of hate, racism, bigotry then you are choosing when you support Trump.
Click to expand...

An alledged racist smooth talking Obama world is infinitely better eh ??? Ok you run with that. 

Trump isn't a racist, a business man yes, shrude yes, smart yes, balanced yes, but a racist NO. Many are realizing this now.

Go Trump M.A.Even Greater.


----------



## beagle9

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sure like "hey Russia, if you got Hillary's emails, then send then our way".
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting thing for the mentally ill candidate to say, given that he knew russians were hacking democrats. Also interesting that the very same night, russians attempted to again hack democrats.
Click to expand...

Trump, driving the left out of their minds daily  lol


----------



## bripat9643

beagle9 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's how they will ease it in.
> 
> It went from Democrat to progressive.
> From progressive to liberalism.
> From liberalism to Democrat socialism. \
> 
> Down the road.
> 
> Democrat socialism to socialism.
> From socialism to socialist communism.
> From socialist communism to plain communism.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and the reason being is because when ever you start making demands on the people in which will be known to not be accepted by them, then this is when the progression of these things begin to take place. This goes for anything the people of this country find inappropriate for them to be forced into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.  Kind of like the Affordable Care Act.  WTF is affordable about it?  I certainly can't afford it, and millions of others like me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you could afford it alright, it's just that you didn't realize it when they forced you to pay for others healthcare by making you pay a penalty to the IRS even if you didn't need healthcare insurance yourself. It was the first shot across the bow into turning this country into a socialist country to be run by the Democrats. Hillary losing was shocking to these people for whom had it all laid out in the perfect plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Health Care for All is not free.  I am already under something like that and I pay for it.   All of us under Medicare and Tricare don't get either for free.  But, trust me, if it's a life changing and potential house losing situation I am fortunate to have both.  The more I make, the higher my premiums are.  But they aren't anywhere near like many pay under civilian HMOs or even ACA.  There are already millions of us on it and the system is not going broke.  So stop this sniveling and do something that actually works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions already ensnared eh ?? Stop the dependency, and do something that actually works.
Click to expand...

Medicare is going broke.  I'm certain that so is Tricare.  I don't know if the later has ever broken even.


----------



## beagle9

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deeeenng. You are right. Digging dirt is create a phony evidence. WOW I’m so impressed with your brilliance.
> 
> Crap...... there are no evidence Biden did anything wrong in Ukraine. NONE. Except phony evidence. Then only  people like you and corrupted president planted that.
> 
> Why do you even think Trump will get Biden involved with his corruptions if he wasn’t scared of Biden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The President is the last person who's hands the money passes through before it gets sent to another country.  Don't you think he should look for potential problems before he does that?
> 
> Now that I embarrassed you into admitting what digging up dirt means, please explain how Trump asked for phony evidence during that call to Zelensky.  Not once did he even hint at that.  He asked Zelensky to "look into it" not create phony evidence.  Looking into it does not mean digging up dirt......well......unless you're a lying leftist that wants to make up definitions of terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah those were Schiff's lies.  He may get an opportunity to explain his lies at the Senate trial if they have enough balls to pass articles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“There’s No Reason to Call Me as a Witness!” – SCHIFF SQUIRMS When Asked About Testifying Before the US Senate *
> 
> Adam Schiff went on Meet the Press on Sunday morning to discuss his failed week of sham impeachment hearings.
> 
> Shifty Schiff lied about meeting with the anti-Trump whistleblower Eric Ciaramella before he filed his complaint against President Trump.
> 
> So Adam Schiff is a fact witness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whistleblower met with them only to confirm correct procedures of wistleblowing.  No information was provided at that meeting.
> 
> The primary reason whistleblower wont testify is due to death threats, but also its redundant and pointless.
> 
> This is only an attempt to turn the hearings into a circus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you believe that, I have a bridge for sale.
> 
> You can say anything you want to the media.  It's different when you have to say it under oath to Congress.  This is not a whistleblower, it's a rat.  It's a leaker, likely an anti-Trump cabal member, who was ordered to look for any stupid reason he or she can come up with to give Democrats an excuse to do what they are doing today.
> 
> The rat is in no more of jeopardy than any other witness that testified so far.  Schiff Face is scared to death of the questions the Republicans have of who the rat contacted, who the rat got their information from, what is their political motivation, who they discussed this with, who wrote up the complaint, and since it was classified content, was the person who wrote the complaint privileged to hear it.
> 
> Plenty of questions for the rat we should get answers to since this is plain as day a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What testimony did the whistleblower give to make the case against Trump?
> Zero
> 
> There is no reason to put this person's life in danger, one of the reasons for the whisleblower concept.
> 
> Quoit try to bame others because Trump got caught.
Click to expand...

Life in danger eh ??? Rotflmbo.... And who do you think is out to kill anyone ? No one that's who. I thought you crats claimed the repubs were the ones spreading fear etc ?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sure like "hey Russia, if you got Hillary's emails, then send then our way".
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting thing for the mentally ill candidate to say, given that he knew russians were hacking democrats. Also interesting that the very same night, russians attempted to again hack democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump, driving the left out of their minds daily  lol
Click to expand...

^^

Trump cultist, brain turned to tapioca by trump, curls up in fetal position when his special little orange babyman is insulted.


----------



## beagle9

bripat9643 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and the reason being is because when ever you start making demands on the people in which will be known to not be accepted by them, then this is when the progression of these things begin to take place. This goes for anything the people of this country find inappropriate for them to be forced into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.  Kind of like the Affordable Care Act.  WTF is affordable about it?  I certainly can't afford it, and millions of others like me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you could afford it alright, it's just that you didn't realize it when they forced you to pay for others healthcare by making you pay a penalty to the IRS even if you didn't need healthcare insurance yourself. It was the first shot across the bow into turning this country into a socialist country to be run by the Democrats. Hillary losing was shocking to these people for whom had it all laid out in the perfect plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Health Care for All is not free.  I am already under something like that and I pay for it.   All of us under Medicare and Tricare don't get either for free.  But, trust me, if it's a life changing and potential house losing situation I am fortunate to have both.  The more I make, the higher my premiums are.  But they aren't anywhere near like many pay under civilian HMOs or even ACA.  There are already millions of us on it and the system is not going broke.  So stop this sniveling and do something that actually works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions already ensnared eh ?? Stop the dependency, and do something that actually works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Medicare is going broke.  I'm certain that so is Tricare.  I don't know if the later has ever broken even.
Click to expand...

That's why we must keep a strong economy going or all hell is going to break loose in all our safety net programs for the elderly and for the poor.


----------



## beagle9

NotYourBody said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering you are repeating Putins....er.....what Rump says, looks to me that you are the commie Putin loving commie.  How's the weather in Moscow these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GFY, I gave you links and facts, now run along you're wasting my time repeating yourself.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave me links to rwfruitcake sites that all register as conspiracy sites.  They are doing what you are doing and just repeating what the Russians tell them to say.  Comon, Comrade, come up with something better.  But in your world, that's all you got.  Rump follows the Russian Propoganda to the letter and you just repeat what he says.  We need a real President.  And that's going to be hard to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And all quoted sources, not a bunch of anonymous crap.
> 
> Try this link on for size commie, it's sourced also.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They quoted Barr.  And Barr is as full of crap as a colon.  That isn't news.  It's part of the conspiracy theory already debunked.  Rump instructed Barr to do that investigation and Putin instructed Rump to do that investigation.  We already know who the real President of the United States is and he lives in Moscow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's fascinating. GOP nutters are deathly afraid of brown people who live to our south. People who are coming here looking for work and a better life.
> 
> Yet they are perfectly happy to turn over the reins of our country to Vladimir Putin of all people.
> 
> It's truly bizarre. I hope they like pickled herring sandwiches. I'll be a few miles south enjoying tacos and burritos with my neighbors and friends.
Click to expand...

That's right, just throw that race card when all else fails. LOL


----------



## BluesLegend

beagle9 said:


> Trump, driving the left out of their minds daily  lol



Its hilarious, the prissy stuck up snob Dem's don't know what to do.​


----------



## longknife




----------



## conserveguy877

Meanwhile through all this "impeachment" charade happening the tree has arrived at the White House. 






*MERRY CHRISTMAS!*


----------



## dudmuck

beagle9 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> The President is the last person who's hands the money passes through before it gets sent to another country.  Don't you think he should look for potential problems before he does that?
> 
> Now that I embarrassed you into admitting what digging up dirt means, please explain how Trump asked for phony evidence during that call to Zelensky.  Not once did he even hint at that.  He asked Zelensky to "look into it" not create phony evidence.  Looking into it does not mean digging up dirt......well......unless you're a lying leftist that wants to make up definitions of terms.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah those were Schiff's lies.  He may get an opportunity to explain his lies at the Senate trial if they have enough balls to pass articles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“There’s No Reason to Call Me as a Witness!” – SCHIFF SQUIRMS When Asked About Testifying Before the US Senate *
> 
> Adam Schiff went on Meet the Press on Sunday morning to discuss his failed week of sham impeachment hearings.
> 
> Shifty Schiff lied about meeting with the anti-Trump whistleblower Eric Ciaramella before he filed his complaint against President Trump.
> 
> So Adam Schiff is a fact witness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whistleblower met with them only to confirm correct procedures of wistleblowing.  No information was provided at that meeting.
> 
> The primary reason whistleblower wont testify is due to death threats, but also its redundant and pointless.
> 
> This is only an attempt to turn the hearings into a circus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you believe that, I have a bridge for sale.
> 
> You can say anything you want to the media.  It's different when you have to say it under oath to Congress.  This is not a whistleblower, it's a rat.  It's a leaker, likely an anti-Trump cabal member, who was ordered to look for any stupid reason he or she can come up with to give Democrats an excuse to do what they are doing today.
> 
> The rat is in no more of jeopardy than any other witness that testified so far.  Schiff Face is scared to death of the questions the Republicans have of who the rat contacted, who the rat got their information from, what is their political motivation, who they discussed this with, who wrote up the complaint, and since it was classified content, was the person who wrote the complaint privileged to hear it.
> 
> Plenty of questions for the rat we should get answers to since this is plain as day a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What testimony did the whistleblower give to make the case against Trump?
> Zero
> 
> There is no reason to put this person's life in danger, one of the reasons for the whisleblower concept.
> 
> Quoit try to bame others because Trump got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Life in danger eh ??? Rotflmbo.... And who do you think is out to kill anyone ? No one that's who. I thought you crats claimed the repubs were the ones spreading fear etc ?
Click to expand...

How bout that $50,000 bounty placed on the whistleblower?


----------



## Daryl Hunt

OKTexas said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, whje caught lying, you just increase the lying.  Joe Biden had nothing to do with Hunter getting that job.
> 
> You are a joke, Trump Boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, Hunter just answered a want ad in the paper:
> 
> LARGE ENERGY COMPANY LOOKING FOR BOARD MEMBER.  NO EXPERIENCE NECESSARY, NO NEED TO UNDERSTAND THE LANGUAGE. LOOKING FOR A CANDIDATE WITH SEVERE DRUG PROBLEMS, PREFERABLY KICKED OUT OF THE MILITARY AND ATTENDED MULTIPLE REHAB CLINICS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just unbelievable full of crap.
> 
> Drug problems of Hunter was way before he became a board members and work prestigious companies here in US ..... before he joined Burisma.
> 
> Like I told you before board member of a company like Gas or Coal, Exxon, Gold..... it’s very very easy. You don’t have to mix chemicals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More commie lies, baby Biden joined the Burisma board in Apr 2014, he was roaming homeless encampments in CA looking for crack in 2015. Learn the language so you can understand.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell Putin to mind his own business.  In 2014, Biden Junior was already a multi millionaire by his own devices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, his wife said he was blowing money so fast they couldn't even pay their bills. It's all in the Politico article. Educate your lying hillbilly ass.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You just made an unsubstantiated claim.  Now, support it using the same source and then we can look at the Wifes motives.  And if you have to keep resorting to insults you may be just spewing crap.


----------



## Flopper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Trump's statement in defense of holding back Military Aid, he was mentioned contributions to the Ukraine, not just military aid, "My complaint has always been — and I’d withhold again, and I’ll continue to withhold until such time as Europe and other nations contribute to Ukraine," Trump said Sept. 24. "Because they’re not doing it. Just the United States. We’re putting up the bulk of the money. And I’m asking, why is that."  He is speaking of financial aid, not just military aid.  Financial aid to the Ukraine allows the government to free up funds for the military campaign where needed.  US military aid is restricted to purchasing military hardware and training, from the US.
> Here’s what you need to know about the US aid package to Ukraine that Trump delayed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump came under heavy criticism of holding aid, even by Lindsey Graham.  He was getting it from both sides.  So he released the money.  Schiff Head never even gave it a thought.  He never brought it up out of all the witnesses he hauled into that inquiry.
> 
> Bottom line:  Trump had good reason to hold the money, and he had good reason to release it, all without the concern he had for the Biden's.  So to try and make the case that it was only because of the Biden's would never hold up in a court of law.  It's called circumstantial evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if the administration has manufactured a reason after the fact of why the funds were held but reported emails from the chief of staff certainly show they were looking for a sound reason.  There seems no doubt as too why the funds were released on Sept 2, two days before the House announced they were starting an investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The funds were released on September 11th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stand corrected.  On Sept 10, meetings were scheduled in the House which would become the beginning of the investigation.  On Sept 12, Ukraine was notified the freeze was lifted and Pelosi formally announced the investigation on Sept 24th.
> 
> Fact Sheet: DOD Certified that Ukraine Met Corruption Benchmarks | United States Senate Committee on Foreign Relations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, we have that straightened out.  But don't you think that our government agencies have checked things out before other Presidents have held money back?  Because let's be honest here, it's not like Trump is the first one, it's the reason why he did it that's in debate.  And Democrats are making assumptions instead of presenting facts.
Click to expand...

When Trump asked Zelensky to investigate and mentioned the Bidens, that's not an assumption but fact.  Nor is there any assumption that Sondland, a lifelong republican who contributed a million dollars to the Trump campaign, who spoke with the president over 20 times, stated that there was no doubt that there was a quid pro quote between Trump and Zelensky. There was certainly no assumption that Trump froze military aid and would not meet with Zelensky.  There is plenty of hearsay evidence, some of it confirmed and some not as well as a lot of circumstantial evidence.

With a federal judge now requiring the president's lawyer to testify, many  documents subpoenaed by the House may soon be released.  If that happens, many of the assumptions and hearsay will become direct evidence.  The question is whether the House will wait for that to happen.


----------



## beautress

RealDave said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, Hunter just answered a want ad in the paper:
> 
> LARGE ENERGY COMPANY LOOKING FOR BOARD MEMBER.  NO EXPERIENCE NECESSARY, NO NEED TO UNDERSTAND THE LANGUAGE. LOOKING FOR A CANDIDATE WITH SEVERE DRUG PROBLEMS, PREFERABLY KICKED OUT OF THE MILITARY AND ATTENDED MULTIPLE REHAB CLINICS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are just unbelievable full of crap.
> 
> Drug problems of Hunter was way before he became a board members and work prestigious companies here in US ..... before he joined Burisma.
> 
> Like I told you before board member of a company like Gas or Coal, Exxon, Gold..... it’s very very easy. You don’t have to mix chemicals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More commie lies, baby Biden joined the Burisma board in Apr 2014, he was roaming homeless encampments in CA looking for crack in 2015. Learn the language so you can understand.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell Putin to mind his own business.  In 2014, Biden Junior was already a multi millionaire by his own devices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, his wife said he was blowing money so fast they couldn't even pay their bills. It's all in the Politico article. Educate your lying hillbilly ass.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of unproven stuff in that article. Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?   Only you Trumpettes looking to distract from the fact your orange buddy is a crooked piece of shit.
Click to expand...

You said, "Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?"
America doesn't go into foreign countries and demand that that country fire a federal judge so their son can get rich quick.

Stop being a dolt anytime at all, preferably before you face St. Peter and have to account for cozying up to such obvious false witnesses as the gross liars with trickle down lies to minions like you who feed on their hatred for an American President who's in there every day, doing his job so that the American people can remain employed and jobs come back to America to make it happen.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Ray From Cleveland said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Durham is investigating the Executive Branch as in, the FBI mostly.  That's his job.  There has been no mention other than by rightwingnutjobs like you that he is investigating Hunter Biden.  Comrade, you can stop repeating what your leader tells you to repeat.  It's just another Russian Conspiracy.  If you want to follow Putin that much, move to Moscow, denounce your citizenship and apply for Russian citizenship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never know what he will find when he gets in the Ukrainian weeds. It was the Ukrainians that brought up the Bidens to Rudy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yah, Putin told Rump to say that and Rump told you to say that.  We all know who the real President of the United States is and he lives in Moscow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your photo cartoon is a lie. There was no collusion of Trump with Russia, and there won't be most likely unless the entire world is enslaved by a superior race from outer space. I disbelieve such a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to understand, that in order to be a true leftist, you have to have a weak mind that can be molded like play doh.  The puppet masters created this myth, and in spite of the evidence Trump had nothing to do with Russian interference, the puppet masters keep pulling the strings.
> 
> The _power of suggestion_ only works if you keep the suggestion alive in their heads, that way they have no understanding they are a target.
Click to expand...


As per being a true Party of Rumper.  I agree that an extemist left winger would fit that description but the numbers would be quite small.  There is a reason that Bernie can never win a Presidential election and that Warren has had to change her positions of late because she has pretty well fallen off the edge of the earth.  The majority of the "Left" don't fit your categorization though.

Much like the majority of the right don't fit the "POT" definition either.  What makes both extremes work is the spreading of Hate and misinformation.  And Putins bunch is helping out both sides.  Mostly, they are helping out the Rumpsters in information, memes, etc..  You are showing that the Meddling that was found at such a prolific level by the Russians is probably even worse today than it was starting in 2014.  The bills to go after this meddling is sitting on Moscow Mitch's desk on hold and won't see the light of day until Rump and Moscow Mitch are gone.  Putin doesn't want it therefore Rump doesn't want it therefore Moscow Mitch must block it.  And it's feeding BOTH sides in hate and misinformation.  And I keep seeing you repeating some of that misinformation on more than just a daily basis.  Does that definition fit you as well?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never know what he will find when he gets in the Ukrainian weeds. It was the Ukrainians that brought up the Bidens to Rudy.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yah, Putin told Rump to say that and Rump told you to say that.  We all know who the real President of the United States is and he lives in Moscow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your photo cartoon is a lie. There was no collusion of Trump with Russia, and there won't be most likely unless the entire world is enslaved by a superior race from outer space. I disbelieve such a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to understand, that in order to be a true leftist, you have to have a weak mind that can be molded like play doh.  The puppet masters created this myth, and in spite of the evidence Trump had nothing to do with Russian interference, the puppet masters keep pulling the strings.
> 
> The _power of suggestion_ only works if you keep the suggestion alive in their heads, that way they have no understanding they are a target.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As per being a true Party of Rumper.  I agree that an extemist left winger would fit that description but the numbers would be quite small.  There is a reason that Bernie can never win a Presidential election and that Warren has had to change her positions of late because she has pretty well fallen off the edge of the earth.  The majority of the "Left" don't fit your categorization though.
> 
> Much like the majority of the right don't fit the "POT" definition either.  What makes both extremes work is the spreading of Hate and misinformation.  And Putins bunch is helping out both sides.  Mostly, they are helping out the Rumpsters in information, memes, etc..  You are showing that the Meddling that was found at such a prolific level by the Russians is probably even worse today than it was starting in 2014.  The bills to go after this meddling is sitting on Moscow Mitch's desk on hold and won't see the light of day until Rump and Moscow Mitch are gone.  Putin doesn't want it therefore Rump doesn't want it therefore Moscow Mitch must block it.  And it's feeding BOTH sides in hate and misinformation.  And I keep seeing you repeating some of that misinformation on more than just a daily basis.  Does that definition fit you as well?
Click to expand...


Actually, you were one of the people I was talking about.  Need evidence?

Go through your last 20 posts in this topic, and count for me the number of times you didn't mention Russia or Putin. 

Should you accept the challenge, you will then see what I was explaining about the power of suggestion.  You are a victim of their strategy.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what Sondland admitted at the hearing.
> 
> 
> 
> He did when one of the Republican ranking members told him to quote what the President told him. And after his memory had been refreshed by Jim Jordan, he parrotted the reading from the phone call replayed. The President said effectively, "I want nothing. I want nothing. No quid pro quo." You'd know that if you ever bothered to listen to the phone call that was also recorded and replayed on a conservative news program whihc your fellow democrats constantly diss, even when it is obvious the tape is authentic. Sondland parrotted exactly what the president said, and he remembered it well, but not until a Republican House member questioned him. That changed the entire morning arranged quotations by Democrats trying to conceal what the President Donald Trump actually said by avoiding it entirely and making certain it was not placed in Sondland's 22 pages of opening testimony papers, for which the Republicans jumped on this tangled web weaver like ugly on an ape, which Sondland a lot more than deserved for concealing the actual words of President Trump all morning long. But Jim Jordan wasn't worried. he had the actual tape, and he reminded everyone what the president said in a way they couldn't ignore it.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter what Jordan, Nunes or you said. It doesn’t matter.
> 
> What matter is he admitted there is quid pro quo.
> 
> You people are bunch of LIARS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What he said is "he thought" there was a quid pro quo. What he thought does not mean it was ordered by Trump.  You can't impeach a President justifiably by what somebody else thought they were doing.  The exact words from Trump to Soundland were No Quid Pro Quo's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mob Bosses get convicted all the time for Conspiracy to commit murder when they tell their underlings, "Make him go away".  That's code for kill them.  There are enough code phrases from Rump that show he was directing it from the git go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  You in the mob to know that?  And what cases are on file of a mob boss saying "make him go away" and convicted of a murder that never happened?
> 
> Even if your made-up story were true, in comparison to this situation, that would be like saying the authorities made up the definition of the phrase, not the mob, but was convicted on murder for defining the phrase.
Click to expand...


You really need to go back and learn some history.  It's almost impossible to convict a mob boss under that condition.  So they go after peripheral  things like taxes, extortion, and more and convict them of those.  Ever wonder why they are going after Rump for a lot of things?  Like a mob boss, he has done a lot of things that were and are wrong.  The list is alarming.  Rump and his dealings before and after he was elected parallel a mob bosses behavior to the letter.  The more he gets away with the more grandeur his next one will be until finally the majority says, "Enough".  And that is where we are right now.  You gave a definition of what it takes to be an extremists.  About how weak one must be to follow in this light.  Well, you are fitting that definition to the letter.


----------



## Flopper

beautress said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just unbelievable full of crap.
> 
> Drug problems of Hunter was way before he became a board members and work prestigious companies here in US ..... before he joined Burisma.
> 
> Like I told you before board member of a company like Gas or Coal, Exxon, Gold..... it’s very very easy. You don’t have to mix chemicals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More commie lies, baby Biden joined the Burisma board in Apr 2014, he was roaming homeless encampments in CA looking for crack in 2015. Learn the language so you can understand.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell Putin to mind his own business.  In 2014, Biden Junior was already a multi millionaire by his own devices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, his wife said he was blowing money so fast they couldn't even pay their bills. It's all in the Politico article. Educate your lying hillbilly ass.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of unproven stuff in that article. Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?   Only you Trumpettes looking to distract from the fact your orange buddy is a crooked piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, "Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?"
> America doesn't go into foreign countries and demand that that country fire a federal judge so their son can get rich quick.
> 
> Stop being a dolt anytime at all, preferably before you face St. Peter and have to account for cozying up to such obvious false witnesses as the gross liars with trickle down lies to minions like you who feed on their hatred for an American President who's in there every day, doing his job so that the American people can remain employed and jobs come back to America to make it happen.
Click to expand...

It's quite easy for Trump and associates to create all kinds of scenarios of misconduct by Hunter Biden in the Ukraine and create other scenarios linking Joe Biden.  However, without an offical investigation in the Ukraine, those scenarios will remain unproven conspiracy theories.  The Orange Clown has given his best shot at trying to pressure Ukraine into investigating Biden and has failed so it looks like he's is going to have to get busy on Twitter.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump came under heavy criticism of holding aid, even by Lindsey Graham.  He was getting it from both sides.  So he released the money.  Schiff Head never even gave it a thought.  He never brought it up out of all the witnesses he hauled into that inquiry.
> 
> Bottom line:  Trump had good reason to hold the money, and he had good reason to release it, all without the concern he had for the Biden's.  So to try and make the case that it was only because of the Biden's would never hold up in a court of law.  It's called circumstantial evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the administration has manufactured a reason after the fact of why the funds were held but reported emails from the chief of staff certainly show they were looking for a sound reason.  There seems no doubt as too why the funds were released on Sept 2, two days before the House announced they were starting an investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The funds were released on September 11th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stand corrected.  On Sept 10, meetings were scheduled in the House which would become the beginning of the investigation.  On Sept 12, Ukraine was notified the freeze was lifted and Pelosi formally announced the investigation on Sept 24th.
> 
> Fact Sheet: DOD Certified that Ukraine Met Corruption Benchmarks | United States Senate Committee on Foreign Relations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, we have that straightened out.  But don't you think that our government agencies have checked things out before other Presidents have held money back?  Because let's be honest here, it's not like Trump is the first one, it's the reason why he did it that's in debate.  And Democrats are making assumptions instead of presenting facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Trump asked Zelensky to investigate and mentioned the Bidens, that's not an assumption but fact.  Nor is there any assumption that Sondland, a lifelong republican who contributed a million dollars to the Trump campaign, who spoke with the president over 20 times, stated that there was no doubt that there was a quid pro quote between Trump and Zelensky. There was certainly no assumption that Trump froze military aid and would not meet with Zelensky.  There is plenty of hearsay evidence, some of it confirmed and some not as well as a lot of circumstantial evidence.
> 
> With a federal judge now requiring the president's lawyer to testify, many  documents subpoenaed by the House may soon be released.  If that happens, many of the assumptions and hearsay will become direct evidence.  The question is whether the House will wait for that to happen.
Click to expand...


Don't count on that.  I'm sure Trump has had his people working on the appeal since the news came out.  

I never said that his "favor" to "look into" the Biden's didn't happen, what I said was it was not hinged on US aid.  Trump never said it, and more importantly, it never happened.  

Sondland is entitled to his opinions, but his opinions are not fact, they are assumptions.  He repeatedly said he heard or knew nothing of the Biden investigation.  He said he was convinced that a quid pro quo was on the announcement of an investigation, not an actual investigation itself.  

So in light of Sondland's testimony, what the Democrats are saying is that they are going to impeach a President based on an announcement from another country, and again, that is if you can prove Trump actually did it.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yah, Putin told Rump to say that and Rump told you to say that.  We all know who the real President of the United States is and he lives in Moscow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your photo cartoon is a lie. There was no collusion of Trump with Russia, and there won't be most likely unless the entire world is enslaved by a superior race from outer space. I disbelieve such a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to understand, that in order to be a true leftist, you have to have a weak mind that can be molded like play doh.  The puppet masters created this myth, and in spite of the evidence Trump had nothing to do with Russian interference, the puppet masters keep pulling the strings.
> 
> The _power of suggestion_ only works if you keep the suggestion alive in their heads, that way they have no understanding they are a target.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As per being a true Party of Rumper.  I agree that an extemist left winger would fit that description but the numbers would be quite small.  There is a reason that Bernie can never win a Presidential election and that Warren has had to change her positions of late because she has pretty well fallen off the edge of the earth.  The majority of the "Left" don't fit your categorization though.
> 
> Much like the majority of the right don't fit the "POT" definition either.  What makes both extremes work is the spreading of Hate and misinformation.  And Putins bunch is helping out both sides.  Mostly, they are helping out the Rumpsters in information, memes, etc..  You are showing that the Meddling that was found at such a prolific level by the Russians is probably even worse today than it was starting in 2014.  The bills to go after this meddling is sitting on Moscow Mitch's desk on hold and won't see the light of day until Rump and Moscow Mitch are gone.  Putin doesn't want it therefore Rump doesn't want it therefore Moscow Mitch must block it.  And it's feeding BOTH sides in hate and misinformation.  And I keep seeing you repeating some of that misinformation on more than just a daily basis.  Does that definition fit you as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, you were one of the people I was talking about.  Need evidence?
> 
> Go through your last 20 posts in this topic, and count for me the number of times you didn't mention Russia or Putin.
> 
> Should you accept the challenge, you will then see what I was explaining about the power of suggestion.  You are a victim of their strategy.
Click to expand...


I can name numerous post by you where you have repeated GRU generated hate information.  Maybe it's about time we started to really start discussing cleaning things up.  Notice I don't repeat the Left GRU provided information.  Oh, I could but it's so outlandish that it's beyond belief.  If you want to stop using the GRU influenced information just how much would you really have to say?  Not much, I would imagine.  But, like I said, and many others like Mueller, the NSA, the CIA and more, the Russian influence is even worse today than it was in 2014.  So, before you go off on some outlandish claim, think.  How sane does this sound, could this be a GRU originated piece, and did you do a good enough background check with reliable sources to back it up.  So far, the answer has been no.  You just seize on it and let it spout.

There is no challenge here.  If you continue with regurgitating GRU supported information then you have become not only UnAmerican but should just move to Moscow and apply for citizenship there if you aren't there already.


----------



## beautress

edward37 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The man is one cool guy  and really honest and smart    Not at all like Nunes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Schiff?? The recipe is 1 part Vodka to 4 parts eggnog mix I think you got that backwards Eddie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I don't get blues is Dems have the smartest most well informed people in the media and as ambassadors and in our reps in congress ,and repubs have nothing better than to call them non trumpers and liars ?? Can't you see what trump and the few loyal to him are doing to America?? And it ain't good
Click to expand...

You said, "Dems have the smartest most well informed people in the media"
Well informed ONLY in Democrat demands that they read from the talking points script provided them, for which they earn paychecks they do not deserve. Compromized Democrat infotainment operatives "smart" to get easy money provided by six Democrat tycoons who get rich quick when Democrats "look the other way" for them and infotainment reporters lie their asses off pretending to be "good guys," but they're not. They take the low road, the big bucks, and are nothing but parrots who do not bother to validate propaganda and lies the Democrats use to get what they can while they can bamboozle and fool the American people. A lot of the American people wised up to the bullshit of Madcow and others and just Walked away from the shriveling Democrats whose multicandidates for President hardly bring a small fraction of the people out that President Trump attracts. That's because the American people have caught on to the infotainment liar's club the Democrat Party has made of the leftist lockstep media liars, who change channels when the lies are exposed.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  There was no active investigation ongoing into Burisma when Shokin was sacked.
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Investigation was officially closed by Yuriy Lutsenko, who was Shokin successor.
> 
> That means that investigation into Burisma was still open when Shokin was fired.
> 
> As per his own words, he was given list of people that he cannot prosecute. Who gave him a list?
> 
> US Ambassador Yovanovich.
> 
> *Top Ukrainian justice official says US ambassador gave him a do not prosecute list*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"That means that investigation into Burisma was still open when Shokin was fired."*_
> 
> That's why I said, _*"dormant,"*_ and not, "closed."
> 
> I swear, you people have the brain of a gnat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't you ever heard the phrase...sitting on it...?...burying it...?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care what you want to call it -- there was no active investigation into Burisma when Biden got Shokin fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you defending corruption?...what the fuck is your problem?...we all know Joe and who he is...he has been the most corrupted senator we have seen in a long time...his family and he are filthy rich with bank accounts all over Europe......his family members land the best do nothing jobs on the planet....
> You attack Trump over made up shit while you defend open corruption by Biden.....you make me sick...you are exactly what is wrong with our nation...its fucks like you that are ruining the greatest nation on earth....
> You are a dog shit pile in the roadway of American advancement liberty and justice....GOP bad DNC good...that is your mantra no matter how much evidence to the contrary gets shoved in your faggot commie fascist face....its a good thing your type is dying off...and your ideology is being exposed as anti freedom...and anti American....
Click to expand...


If he's corrupt, fine.  Go get him.  But do it right.  Don't use corrupt channels to do it.  Don't send one criminal using criminal actions to go after another criminal.  And that may very well be where we are right now.  We clean up one Criminal at a time.  Right now, the criminal we are trying to deal with is Rump who is the larger and more important criminal.  After we deal with Rump, if you believe that Biden is a criminal worth going after then we should go after him.  But one criminal at a time.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did when one of the Republican ranking members told him to quote what the President told him. And after his memory had been refreshed by Jim Jordan, he parrotted the reading from the phone call replayed. The President said effectively, "I want nothing. I want nothing. No quid pro quo." You'd know that if you ever bothered to listen to the phone call that was also recorded and replayed on a conservative news program whihc your fellow democrats constantly diss, even when it is obvious the tape is authentic. Sondland parrotted exactly what the president said, and he remembered it well, but not until a Republican House member questioned him. That changed the entire morning arranged quotations by Democrats trying to conceal what the President Donald Trump actually said by avoiding it entirely and making certain it was not placed in Sondland's 22 pages of opening testimony papers, for which the Republicans jumped on this tangled web weaver like ugly on an ape, which Sondland a lot more than deserved for concealing the actual words of President Trump all morning long. But Jim Jordan wasn't worried. he had the actual tape, and he reminded everyone what the president said in a way they couldn't ignore it.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter what Jordan, Nunes or you said. It doesn’t matter.
> 
> What matter is he admitted there is quid pro quo.
> 
> You people are bunch of LIARS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What he said is "he thought" there was a quid pro quo. What he thought does not mean it was ordered by Trump.  You can't impeach a President justifiably by what somebody else thought they were doing.  The exact words from Trump to Soundland were No Quid Pro Quo's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mob Bosses get convicted all the time for Conspiracy to commit murder when they tell their underlings, "Make him go away".  That's code for kill them.  There are enough code phrases from Rump that show he was directing it from the git go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  You in the mob to know that?  And what cases are on file of a mob boss saying "make him go away" and convicted of a murder that never happened?
> 
> Even if your made-up story were true, in comparison to this situation, that would be like saying the authorities made up the definition of the phrase, not the mob, but was convicted on murder for defining the phrase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to go back and learn some history.  It's almost impossible to convict a mob boss under that condition.  So they go after peripheral  things like taxes, extortion, and more and convict them of those.  Ever wonder why they are going after Rump for a lot of things?  Like a mob boss, he has done a lot of things that were and are wrong.  The list is alarming.  Rump and his dealings before and after he was elected parallel a mob bosses behavior to the letter.  The more he gets away with the more grandeur his next one will be until finally the majority says, "Enough".  And that is where we are right now.  You gave a definition of what it takes to be an extremists.  About how weak one must be to follow in this light.  Well, you are fitting that definition to the letter.
Click to expand...


Again, the victim of the power of suggestion. 

You and your ilk have had this "mob" thing stuck in your heads ever since pencil neck put on his mob act describing Trump's conversation with Zelensky.  Had he not done that, you would have never dreamt up these mob scenarios.  

In any case, Trump is a businessman that has been audited by the IRS repeatedly.  In fact, under an IRS audit while running for President.  As for mob bosses, they were mostly outed by their underlings, who were nabbed for lesser crimes.  In order to get a reduced sentence, they agreed to testify against them.  See the movie Goodfellows when you get a chance.  It was based on an actual story.  

Now did Trump deal with mob leaders?  He probably has, but so has any very successful NY business person.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

bripat9643 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and the reason being is because when ever you start making demands on the people in which will be known to not be accepted by them, then this is when the progression of these things begin to take place. This goes for anything the people of this country find inappropriate for them to be forced into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.  Kind of like the Affordable Care Act.  WTF is affordable about it?  I certainly can't afford it, and millions of others like me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you could afford it alright, it's just that you didn't realize it when they forced you to pay for others healthcare by making you pay a penalty to the IRS even if you didn't need healthcare insurance yourself. It was the first shot across the bow into turning this country into a socialist country to be run by the Democrats. Hillary losing was shocking to these people for whom had it all laid out in the perfect plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Health Care for All is not free.  I am already under something like that and I pay for it.   All of us under Medicare and Tricare don't get either for free.  But, trust me, if it's a life changing and potential house losing situation I am fortunate to have both.  The more I make, the higher my premiums are.  But they aren't anywhere near like many pay under civilian HMOs or even ACA.  There are already millions of us on it and the system is not going broke.  So stop this sniveling and do something that actually works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions already ensnared eh ?? Stop the dependency, and do something that actually works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Medicare is going broke.  I'm certain that so is Tricare.  I don't know if the later has ever broken even.
Click to expand...


You honestly believe that either are supposed to make money?  both are considered payback for years of service both in and out of the military.  I still pay into Medicare every month whether I use it or not.  

Tricare is for Years of Service and Sacrifice.  It's one of the biggest reasons that many people stay for at least 20 years of service.  Remove that and you think the Military has a shortage of qualified people now.......


----------



## edward37

beautress said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The man is one cool guy  and really honest and smart    Not at all like Nunes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Schiff?? The recipe is 1 part Vodka to 4 parts eggnog mix I think you got that backwards Eddie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I don't get blues is Dems have the smartest most well informed people in the media and as ambassadors and in our reps in congress ,and repubs have nothing better than to call them non trumpers and liars ?? Can't you see what trump and the few loyal to him are doing to America?? And it ain't good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, "Dems have the smartest most well informed people in the media"
> Well informed ONLY in Democrat demands that they read from the talking points script provided them, for which they earn paychecks they do not deserve. Compromized Democrat infotainment operatives "smart" to get easy money provided by six Democrat tycoons who get rich quick when Democrats "look the other way" for them and infotainment reporters lie their asses off pretending to be "good guys," but they're not. They take the low road, the big bucks, and are nothing but parrots who do not bother to validate propaganda and lies the Democrats use to get what they can while they can bamboozle and fool the American people. A lot of the American people wised up to the bullshit of Madcow and others and just Walked away from the shriveling Democrats whose multicandidates for President hardly bring a small fraction of the people out that President Trump attracts. That's because the American people have caught on to the infotainment liar's club the Democrat Party has made of the leftist lockstep media liars, who change channels when the lies are exposed.
Click to expand...

Has there ever been a greater liar ,one who took the lowest of roads throughout his life than this filthy scum in our WH now ???


----------



## beautress

Flopper said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> More commie lies, baby Biden joined the Burisma board in Apr 2014, he was roaming homeless encampments in CA looking for crack in 2015. Learn the language so you can understand.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell Putin to mind his own business.  In 2014, Biden Junior was already a multi millionaire by his own devices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, his wife said he was blowing money so fast they couldn't even pay their bills. It's all in the Politico article. Educate your lying hillbilly ass.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of unproven stuff in that article. Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?   Only you Trumpettes looking to distract from the fact your orange buddy is a crooked piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, "Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?"
> America doesn't go into foreign countries and demand that that country fire a federal judge so their son can get rich quick.
> 
> Stop being a dolt anytime at all, preferably before you face St. Peter and have to account for cozying up to such obvious false witnesses as the gross liars with trickle down lies to minions like you who feed on their hatred for an American President who's in there every day, doing his job so that the American people can remain employed and jobs come back to America to make it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's quite easy for Trump and associates to create all kinds of scenarios of misconduct by Hunter Biden in the Ukraine and create other scenarios linking Joe Biden.  However, without an offical investigation in the Ukraine, those scenarios will remain unproven conspiracy theories.  The Orange Clown has given his best shot at trying to pressure Ukraine into investigating Biden and has failed so it looks like he's is going to have to get busy on Twitter.
Click to expand...

You're certainly confused, sir. President Trump has given millions of people better paying jobs just by encouraging American businesses to come back to America, and manufacture better products here. Of course, not all of you pick up a foreign-made Mr. Coffe carafe and notice the poor engineering job done on producing carafes that drip coffee all over the kitchen floor when transferring coffee from carafe to cup.

American-manufactured Mr. Coffee products didn't make homemakers spill coffee all over the kitchen floor creating a lot of work to clean it up and either being late to work or having to come home to a kitchen that smells like stale coffee and has to be cleaned up before bedtime or have stale coffee smells floating all through the house all night long. I welcome America to bring all its jobs back home so things get made right and don't drive people over the edge with funky-horrid new products with ridiculous designs targeting Americans from afar. American-made products used to be purchased worldwide because they used to be made with pride and the best that the world had to offer.

When you open a box of anything made in China, you don't know what the hell your new set of problems is going to be--clocks sold at discount houses in college communities that don't last through the 4 years it takes to get through college and be on time to classes the whole time. American made clocks used to be made to last a lifetime, and my grandmother inherited a clock from her parents that was handed down to her daughter still working like a champ. The foreign made clocks start losing time after you change the batteries the first time, and the batteries that used to last at least a year now only work for 4 or 5 months, if you're lucky.

I'm sick of having to separate batteries so often and not put them into the main trash heaps that encourage people to bring used up batteries to a recycle place, usually available only in large towns, which could be a hundred miles away from the farm. You can say what you want about farmers, but they are stewards of the land and are more likely than everyone else to separate aluminum from tin cans, wash them, and take them to sell for next to nothing to someone who pays cash for boxes and sacks full of cleaned up cans. They also make sure the batteries are not part of their farm's ecosystem. They're wise people who love the earth, and they work their fingers to the bone to get safe food products to the market.


----------



## OKTexas

Daryl Hunt said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, Hunter just answered a want ad in the paper:
> 
> LARGE ENERGY COMPANY LOOKING FOR BOARD MEMBER.  NO EXPERIENCE NECESSARY, NO NEED TO UNDERSTAND THE LANGUAGE. LOOKING FOR A CANDIDATE WITH SEVERE DRUG PROBLEMS, PREFERABLY KICKED OUT OF THE MILITARY AND ATTENDED MULTIPLE REHAB CLINICS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are just unbelievable full of crap.
> 
> Drug problems of Hunter was way before he became a board members and work prestigious companies here in US ..... before he joined Burisma.
> 
> Like I told you before board member of a company like Gas or Coal, Exxon, Gold..... it’s very very easy. You don’t have to mix chemicals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More commie lies, baby Biden joined the Burisma board in Apr 2014, he was roaming homeless encampments in CA looking for crack in 2015. Learn the language so you can understand.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell Putin to mind his own business.  In 2014, Biden Junior was already a multi millionaire by his own devices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, his wife said he was blowing money so fast they couldn't even pay their bills. It's all in the Politico article. Educate your lying hillbilly ass.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just made an unsubstantiated claim.  Now, support it using the same source and then we can look at the Wifes motives.  And if you have to keep resorting to insults you may be just spewing crap.
Click to expand...



Apologies, it was in the New Yorker article:

_On December 9, 2016, Kathleen filed for divorce, and on February 23, 2017, she filed a motion in D.C. Superior Court seeking to freeze Hunter’s assets, alleging that he “created financial concerns for the family by spending extravagantly on his own interests (including drugs, alcohol, prostitutes, strip clubs, and gifts for women with whom he has sexual relations), while leaving the family with no funds to pay legitimate bills.” The motion was leaked to the New York Post, along with the revelation that Hunter and Hallie were dating._

Will Hunter Biden Jeopardize His Father’s Campaign?

The article tells you everything you need to know about the slime ball, that is baby Biden.

.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter what Jordan, Nunes or you said. It doesn’t matter.
> 
> What matter is he admitted there is quid pro quo.
> 
> You people are bunch of LIARS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What he said is "he thought" there was a quid pro quo. What he thought does not mean it was ordered by Trump.  You can't impeach a President justifiably by what somebody else thought they were doing.  The exact words from Trump to Soundland were No Quid Pro Quo's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mob Bosses get convicted all the time for Conspiracy to commit murder when they tell their underlings, "Make him go away".  That's code for kill them.  There are enough code phrases from Rump that show he was directing it from the git go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  You in the mob to know that?  And what cases are on file of a mob boss saying "make him go away" and convicted of a murder that never happened?
> 
> Even if your made-up story were true, in comparison to this situation, that would be like saying the authorities made up the definition of the phrase, not the mob, but was convicted on murder for defining the phrase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to go back and learn some history.  It's almost impossible to convict a mob boss under that condition.  So they go after peripheral  things like taxes, extortion, and more and convict them of those.  Ever wonder why they are going after Rump for a lot of things?  Like a mob boss, he has done a lot of things that were and are wrong.  The list is alarming.  Rump and his dealings before and after he was elected parallel a mob bosses behavior to the letter.  The more he gets away with the more grandeur his next one will be until finally the majority says, "Enough".  And that is where we are right now.  You gave a definition of what it takes to be an extremists.  About how weak one must be to follow in this light.  Well, you are fitting that definition to the letter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, the victim of the power of suggestion.
> 
> You and your ilk have had this "mob" thing stuck in your heads ever since pencil neck put on his mob act describing Trump's conversation with Zelensky.  Had he not done that, you would have never dreamt up these mob scenarios.
> 
> In any case, Trump is a businessman that has been audited by the IRS repeatedly.  In fact, under an IRS audit while running for President.  As for mob bosses, they were mostly outed by their underlings, who were nabbed for lesser crimes.  In order to get a reduced sentence, they agreed to testify against them.  See the movie Goodfellows when you get a chance.  It was based on an actual story.
> 
> Now did Trump deal with mob leaders?  He probably has, but so has any very successful NY business person.
Click to expand...


Rump IS a mob leader.  You seem to think that a Mob Leader must be Italian.  Well, kiddo, there are Vietnamese ,, Korean, Columbian, Mexican, Chinese and more that are also Mob Leaders.  In Rumps case, he's a mutt but that hasn't kept him from being his own Mob Boss with his own Mob Family.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your photo cartoon is a lie. There was no collusion of Trump with Russia, and there won't be most likely unless the entire world is enslaved by a superior race from outer space. I disbelieve such a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to understand, that in order to be a true leftist, you have to have a weak mind that can be molded like play doh.  The puppet masters created this myth, and in spite of the evidence Trump had nothing to do with Russian interference, the puppet masters keep pulling the strings.
> 
> The _power of suggestion_ only works if you keep the suggestion alive in their heads, that way they have no understanding they are a target.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As per being a true Party of Rumper.  I agree that an extemist left winger would fit that description but the numbers would be quite small.  There is a reason that Bernie can never win a Presidential election and that Warren has had to change her positions of late because she has pretty well fallen off the edge of the earth.  The majority of the "Left" don't fit your categorization though.
> 
> Much like the majority of the right don't fit the "POT" definition either.  What makes both extremes work is the spreading of Hate and misinformation.  And Putins bunch is helping out both sides.  Mostly, they are helping out the Rumpsters in information, memes, etc..  You are showing that the Meddling that was found at such a prolific level by the Russians is probably even worse today than it was starting in 2014.  The bills to go after this meddling is sitting on Moscow Mitch's desk on hold and won't see the light of day until Rump and Moscow Mitch are gone.  Putin doesn't want it therefore Rump doesn't want it therefore Moscow Mitch must block it.  And it's feeding BOTH sides in hate and misinformation.  And I keep seeing you repeating some of that misinformation on more than just a daily basis.  Does that definition fit you as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, you were one of the people I was talking about.  Need evidence?
> 
> Go through your last 20 posts in this topic, and count for me the number of times you didn't mention Russia or Putin.
> 
> Should you accept the challenge, you will then see what I was explaining about the power of suggestion.  You are a victim of their strategy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can name numerous post by you where you have repeated GRU generated hate information.  Maybe it's about time we started to really start discussing cleaning things up.  Notice I don't repeat the Left GRU provided information.  Oh, I could but it's so outlandish that it's beyond belief.  If you want to stop using the GRU influenced information just how much would you really have to say?  Not much, I would imagine.  But, like I said, and many others like Mueller, the NSA, the CIA and more, the Russian influence is even worse today than it was in 2014.  So, before you go off on some outlandish claim, think.  How sane does this sound, could this be a GRU originated piece, and did you do a good enough background check with reliable sources to back it up.  So far, the answer has been no.  You just seize on it and let it spout.
> 
> There is no challenge here.  If you continue with regurgitating GRU supported information then you have become not only UnAmerican but should just move to Moscow and apply for citizenship there if you aren't there already.
Click to expand...


Your response might make sense if I knew WTF a GRU was. What's wrong, is typing too hard for you or something?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What he said is "he thought" there was a quid pro quo. What he thought does not mean it was ordered by Trump.  You can't impeach a President justifiably by what somebody else thought they were doing.  The exact words from Trump to Soundland were No Quid Pro Quo's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mob Bosses get convicted all the time for Conspiracy to commit murder when they tell their underlings, "Make him go away".  That's code for kill them.  There are enough code phrases from Rump that show he was directing it from the git go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  You in the mob to know that?  And what cases are on file of a mob boss saying "make him go away" and convicted of a murder that never happened?
> 
> Even if your made-up story were true, in comparison to this situation, that would be like saying the authorities made up the definition of the phrase, not the mob, but was convicted on murder for defining the phrase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to go back and learn some history.  It's almost impossible to convict a mob boss under that condition.  So they go after peripheral  things like taxes, extortion, and more and convict them of those.  Ever wonder why they are going after Rump for a lot of things?  Like a mob boss, he has done a lot of things that were and are wrong.  The list is alarming.  Rump and his dealings before and after he was elected parallel a mob bosses behavior to the letter.  The more he gets away with the more grandeur his next one will be until finally the majority says, "Enough".  And that is where we are right now.  You gave a definition of what it takes to be an extremists.  About how weak one must be to follow in this light.  Well, you are fitting that definition to the letter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, the victim of the power of suggestion.
> 
> You and your ilk have had this "mob" thing stuck in your heads ever since pencil neck put on his mob act describing Trump's conversation with Zelensky.  Had he not done that, you would have never dreamt up these mob scenarios.
> 
> In any case, Trump is a businessman that has been audited by the IRS repeatedly.  In fact, under an IRS audit while running for President.  As for mob bosses, they were mostly outed by their underlings, who were nabbed for lesser crimes.  In order to get a reduced sentence, they agreed to testify against them.  See the movie Goodfellows when you get a chance.  It was based on an actual story.
> 
> Now did Trump deal with mob leaders?  He probably has, but so has any very successful NY business person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rump IS a mob leader.  You seem to think that a Mob Leader must be Italian.  Well, kiddo, there are Vietnamese ,, Korean, Columbian, Mexican, Chinese and more that are also Mob Leaders.  In Rumps case, he's a mutt but that hasn't kept him from being his own Mob Boss with his own Mob Family.
Click to expand...


I see, so the leader of a family is a mob boss now?  I guess my father was a mob boss.


----------



## OKTexas

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump came under heavy criticism of holding aid, even by Lindsey Graham.  He was getting it from both sides.  So he released the money.  Schiff Head never even gave it a thought.  He never brought it up out of all the witnesses he hauled into that inquiry.
> 
> Bottom line:  Trump had good reason to hold the money, and he had good reason to release it, all without the concern he had for the Biden's.  So to try and make the case that it was only because of the Biden's would never hold up in a court of law.  It's called circumstantial evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the administration has manufactured a reason after the fact of why the funds were held but reported emails from the chief of staff certainly show they were looking for a sound reason.  There seems no doubt as too why the funds were released on Sept 2, two days before the House announced they were starting an investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The funds were released on September 11th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stand corrected.  On Sept 10, meetings were scheduled in the House which would become the beginning of the investigation.  On Sept 12, Ukraine was notified the freeze was lifted and Pelosi formally announced the investigation on Sept 24th.
> 
> Fact Sheet: DOD Certified that Ukraine Met Corruption Benchmarks | United States Senate Committee on Foreign Relations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, we have that straightened out.  But don't you think that our government agencies have checked things out before other Presidents have held money back?  Because let's be honest here, it's not like Trump is the first one, it's the reason why he did it that's in debate.  And Democrats are making assumptions instead of presenting facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Trump asked Zelensky to investigate and mentioned the Bidens, that's not an assumption but fact.  Nor is there any assumption that Sondland, a lifelong republican who contributed a million dollars to the Trump campaign, who spoke with the president over 20 times, stated that there was no doubt that there was a quid pro quote between Trump and Zelensky. There was certainly no assumption that Trump froze military aid and would not meet with Zelensky.  There is plenty of hearsay evidence, some of it confirmed and some not as well as a lot of circumstantial evidence.
> 
> With a federal judge now requiring the president's lawyer to testify, many  documents subpoenaed by the House may soon be released.  If that happens, many of the assumptions and hearsay will become direct evidence.  The question is whether the House will wait for that to happen.
Click to expand...



Sondland said he presumed there was a quid pro quo, that's not evidence. You can presume anything, doesn't make it fact. BTW Sondland didn't give a million to the campaign, he bought a VIP ticket to the inauguration. Also the judges decision was related to a judiciary subpoena and has nothing to do with the impeachment hoax.

.

.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Flopper said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> More commie lies, baby Biden joined the Burisma board in Apr 2014, he was roaming homeless encampments in CA looking for crack in 2015. Learn the language so you can understand.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell Putin to mind his own business.  In 2014, Biden Junior was already a multi millionaire by his own devices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, his wife said he was blowing money so fast they couldn't even pay their bills. It's all in the Politico article. Educate your lying hillbilly ass.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of unproven stuff in that article. Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?   Only you Trumpettes looking to distract from the fact your orange buddy is a crooked piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, "Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?"
> America doesn't go into foreign countries and demand that that country fire a federal judge so their son can get rich quick.
> 
> Stop being a dolt anytime at all, preferably before you face St. Peter and have to account for cozying up to such obvious false witnesses as the gross liars with trickle down lies to minions like you who feed on their hatred for an American President who's in there every day, doing his job so that the American people can remain employed and jobs come back to America to make it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's quite easy for Trump and associates to create all kinds of scenarios of misconduct by Hunter Biden in the Ukraine and create other scenarios linking Joe Biden.  However, without an offical investigation in the Ukraine, those scenarios will remain unproven conspiracy theories.  The Orange Clown has given his best shot at trying to pressure Ukraine into investigating Biden and has failed so it looks like he's is going to have to get busy on Twitter.
Click to expand...

The DoJ is conducting the investigation of the Bidens' actions in Ukraine on the eve of the 2016 election season and is demanding that Ukraine cooperate with the US investigation, and it will.  This is now a criminal investigation and the FBI has already indicated it will interview Hunter Biden among others so you might want to put your celebration on hold.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

OKTexas said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just unbelievable full of crap.
> 
> Drug problems of Hunter was way before he became a board members and work prestigious companies here in US ..... before he joined Burisma.
> 
> Like I told you before board member of a company like Gas or Coal, Exxon, Gold..... it’s very very easy. You don’t have to mix chemicals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More commie lies, baby Biden joined the Burisma board in Apr 2014, he was roaming homeless encampments in CA looking for crack in 2015. Learn the language so you can understand.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell Putin to mind his own business.  In 2014, Biden Junior was already a multi millionaire by his own devices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, his wife said he was blowing money so fast they couldn't even pay their bills. It's all in the Politico article. Educate your lying hillbilly ass.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just made an unsubstantiated claim.  Now, support it using the same source and then we can look at the Wifes motives.  And if you have to keep resorting to insults you may be just spewing crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies, it was in the New Yorker article:
> 
> _On December 9, 2016, Kathleen filed for divorce, and on February 23, 2017, she filed a motion in D.C. Superior Court seeking to freeze Hunter’s assets, alleging that he “created financial concerns for the family by spending extravagantly on his own interests (including drugs, alcohol, prostitutes, strip clubs, and gifts for women with whom he has sexual relations), while leaving the family with no funds to pay legitimate bills.” The motion was leaked to the New York Post, along with the revelation that Hunter and Hallie were dating._
> 
> Will Hunter Biden Jeopardize His Father’s Campaign?
> 
> The article tells you everything you need to know about the slime ball, that is baby Biden.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Time to put this one to bed.  Even seen a restraining order put out by a wife?  Ever been through a divorce?  I have.  I lost everything that I had worked for decades to obtain even before the marraige.  I watched he lie, cheat and steal and I had no recourse.  I had no rights.  You took the part where the Wife was using this type of behavior to slam a soon to be ex husband.  This all about money, nothing else.  The Biden Family did not support these views.  Even while this was going on, Hunter offered a settlement to end it all of over 38,000 a month for alimoney and child support for the next 10 years that would have left him with about 4000 dollars to live on.  But at the same time, he was still working on at least one multimillion dollar deal using a Diamond.  The Wife wanted that diamond in no certain terms.  But it was already consumed in the business deal.  

What this shows is a greedy little witch going for as much as she can get and more and willing to use anything to get it including trying to destroy or harm Joe Biden's chances.  There is a bad guy here and it wears a skirt and sits to pee.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

toomuchtime_ said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell Putin to mind his own business.  In 2014, Biden Junior was already a multi millionaire by his own devices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, his wife said he was blowing money so fast they couldn't even pay their bills. It's all in the Politico article. Educate your lying hillbilly ass.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of unproven stuff in that article. Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?   Only you Trumpettes looking to distract from the fact your orange buddy is a crooked piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, "Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?"
> America doesn't go into foreign countries and demand that that country fire a federal judge so their son can get rich quick.
> 
> Stop being a dolt anytime at all, preferably before you face St. Peter and have to account for cozying up to such obvious false witnesses as the gross liars with trickle down lies to minions like you who feed on their hatred for an American President who's in there every day, doing his job so that the American people can remain employed and jobs come back to America to make it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's quite easy for Trump and associates to create all kinds of scenarios of misconduct by Hunter Biden in the Ukraine and create other scenarios linking Joe Biden.  However, without an offical investigation in the Ukraine, those scenarios will remain unproven conspiracy theories.  The Orange Clown has given his best shot at trying to pressure Ukraine into investigating Biden and has failed so it looks like he's is going to have to get busy on Twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DoJ is conducting the investigation of the Bidens' actions in Ukraine on the eve of the 2016 election season and is demanding that Ukraine cooperate with the US investigation, and it will.  This is now a criminal investigation and the FBI has already indicated it will interview Hunter Biden among others so you might want to put your celebration on hold.
Click to expand...


And that investigation was called off due to the lack of evidence.  And that is the rest of the story.


----------



## beautress

edward37 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The man is one cool guy  and really honest and smart    Not at all like Nunes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Schiff?? The recipe is 1 part Vodka to 4 parts eggnog mix I think you got that backwards Eddie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I don't get blues is Dems have the smartest most well informed people in the media and as ambassadors and in our reps in congress ,and repubs have nothing better than to call them non trumpers and liars ?? Can't you see what trump and the few loyal to him are doing to America?? And it ain't good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, "Dems have the smartest most well informed people in the media"
> Well informed ONLY in Democrat demands that they read from the talking points script provided them, for which they earn paychecks they do not deserve. Compromized Democrat infotainment operatives "smart" to get easy money provided by six Democrat tycoons who get rich quick when Democrats "look the other way" for them and infotainment reporters lie their asses off pretending to be "good guys," but they're not. They take the low road, the big bucks, and are nothing but parrots who do not bother to validate propaganda and lies the Democrats use to get what they can while they can bamboozle and fool the American people. A lot of the American people wised up to the bullshit of Madcow and others and just Walked away from the shriveling Democrats whose multicandidates for President hardly bring a small fraction of the people out that President Trump attracts. That's because the American people have caught on to the infotainment liar's club the Democrat Party has made of the leftist lockstep media liars, who change channels when the lies are exposed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has there ever been a greater liar ,one who took the lowest of roads throughout his life than this filthy scum in our WH now ???
Click to expand...

President Trump just made a liar out of you Demonrats who project their trashy lies onto Republicans at every turn, and we don't believe your party's intensely planned false narratives, one of which is to accuse children of the light of doing Democrat garbage, which is apparently all you know about this planet gauging from the transfer of responsibility for your grossly engineered narratives woven into the tangled web your party has become.

Because Trump was a successful businessman, he has earned the trust of many people, and he didn't get that way by being a habitual liar. He got that way by telling the truth, and yes, he's made some mistakes, but instead of running away and hiding from what he did, he faces and owns the error, does all that he can do to make reparations, and then, having learned from the mistake, does his best to never make that mistake again. And he compensates those hurt by the mistake as best he can. No human being on this planet is perfect, but those who schemed to impeach him do not have a very bright future due to the damage they've done to this country, and they will run rather than compensate those they hurt by their intentional mistakes that they will not own until they are placed behind bars and get to thinking it over for a few years until they realize they took the wrong path long ago.

There is more to life than trying to destroy a President, particularly one who has given his all to making Americans avoid poverty by being able to land a job that will give them a shot at having the American dream if they work hard and stick with it.

I'm not buying your party's false narratives and propaganda that you have jumped on and increased.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Daryl Hunt said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, his wife said he was blowing money so fast they couldn't even pay their bills. It's all in the Politico article. Educate your lying hillbilly ass.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of unproven stuff in that article. Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?   Only you Trumpettes looking to distract from the fact your orange buddy is a crooked piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, "Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?"
> America doesn't go into foreign countries and demand that that country fire a federal judge so their son can get rich quick.
> 
> Stop being a dolt anytime at all, preferably before you face St. Peter and have to account for cozying up to such obvious false witnesses as the gross liars with trickle down lies to minions like you who feed on their hatred for an American President who's in there every day, doing his job so that the American people can remain employed and jobs come back to America to make it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's quite easy for Trump and associates to create all kinds of scenarios of misconduct by Hunter Biden in the Ukraine and create other scenarios linking Joe Biden.  However, without an offical investigation in the Ukraine, those scenarios will remain unproven conspiracy theories.  The Orange Clown has given his best shot at trying to pressure Ukraine into investigating Biden and has failed so it looks like he's is going to have to get busy on Twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DoJ is conducting the investigation of the Bidens' actions in Ukraine on the eve of the 2016 election season and is demanding that Ukraine cooperate with the US investigation, and it will.  This is now a criminal investigation and the FBI has already indicated it will interview Hunter Biden among others so you might want to put your celebration on hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that investigation was called off due to the lack of evidence.  And that is the rest of the story.
Click to expand...

lol  What planet are you posting from.  It is ongoing.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

beagle9 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.  Kind of like the Affordable Care Act.  WTF is affordable about it?  I certainly can't afford it, and millions of others like me.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you could afford it alright, it's just that you didn't realize it when they forced you to pay for others healthcare by making you pay a penalty to the IRS even if you didn't need healthcare insurance yourself. It was the first shot across the bow into turning this country into a socialist country to be run by the Democrats. Hillary losing was shocking to these people for whom had it all laid out in the perfect plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Health Care for All is not free.  I am already under something like that and I pay for it.   All of us under Medicare and Tricare don't get either for free.  But, trust me, if it's a life changing and potential house losing situation I am fortunate to have both.  The more I make, the higher my premiums are.  But they aren't anywhere near like many pay under civilian HMOs or even ACA.  There are already millions of us on it and the system is not going broke.  So stop this sniveling and do something that actually works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions already ensnared eh ?? Stop the dependency, and do something that actually works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Medicare is going broke.  I'm certain that so is Tricare.  I don't know if the later has ever broken even.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why we must keep a strong economy going or all hell is going to break loose in all our safety net programs for the elderly and for the poor.
Click to expand...


What, and give up the idea of having voluntary Extermination Stations for the Old, Sick and Poor?


----------



## beautress

Flopper said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> More commie lies, baby Biden joined the Burisma board in Apr 2014, he was roaming homeless encampments in CA looking for crack in 2015. Learn the language so you can understand.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell Putin to mind his own business.  In 2014, Biden Junior was already a multi millionaire by his own devices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, his wife said he was blowing money so fast they couldn't even pay their bills. It's all in the Politico article. Educate your lying hillbilly ass.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of unproven stuff in that article. Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?   Only you Trumpettes looking to distract from the fact your orange buddy is a crooked piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, "Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?"
> America doesn't go into foreign countries and demand that that country fire a federal judge so their son can get rich quick.
> 
> Stop being a dolt anytime at all, preferably before you face St. Peter and have to account for cozying up to such obvious false witnesses as the gross liars with trickle down lies to minions like you who feed on their hatred for an American President who's in there every day, doing his job so that the American people can remain employed and jobs come back to America to make it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's quite easy for Trump and associates to create all kinds of scenarios of misconduct by Hunter Biden in the Ukraine and create other scenarios linking Joe Biden.  However, without an offical investigation in the Ukraine, those scenarios will remain unproven conspiracy theories.  The Orange Clown has given his best shot at trying to pressure Ukraine into investigating Biden and has failed so it looks like he's is going to have to get busy on Twitter.
Click to expand...

Not everyone likes it when it's time to drain the swamp, particularly the disease organisms. <snicker>


----------



## OKTexas

Flopper said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> More commie lies, baby Biden joined the Burisma board in Apr 2014, he was roaming homeless encampments in CA looking for crack in 2015. Learn the language so you can understand.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell Putin to mind his own business.  In 2014, Biden Junior was already a multi millionaire by his own devices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, his wife said he was blowing money so fast they couldn't even pay their bills. It's all in the Politico article. Educate your lying hillbilly ass.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of unproven stuff in that article. Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?   Only you Trumpettes looking to distract from the fact your orange buddy is a crooked piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, "Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?"
> America doesn't go into foreign countries and demand that that country fire a federal judge so their son can get rich quick.
> 
> Stop being a dolt anytime at all, preferably before you face St. Peter and have to account for cozying up to such obvious false witnesses as the gross liars with trickle down lies to minions like you who feed on their hatred for an American President who's in there every day, doing his job so that the American people can remain employed and jobs come back to America to make it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's quite easy for Trump and associates to create all kinds of scenarios of misconduct by Hunter Biden in the Ukraine and create other scenarios linking Joe Biden.  However, without an offical investigation in the Ukraine, those scenarios will remain unproven conspiracy theories.  The Orange Clown has given his best shot at trying to pressure Ukraine into investigating Biden and has failed so it looks like he's is going to have to get busy on Twitter.
Click to expand...



Actually the senate and Durham are looking into Ukraine, the senate is looking into the Bidens, Durham into election meddling, but you never know if that will eventually turn toward the Bidens as well.

.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

toomuchtime_ said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of unproven stuff in that article. Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?   Only you Trumpettes looking to distract from the fact your orange buddy is a crooked piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> You said, "Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?"
> America doesn't go into foreign countries and demand that that country fire a federal judge so their son can get rich quick.
> 
> Stop being a dolt anytime at all, preferably before you face St. Peter and have to account for cozying up to such obvious false witnesses as the gross liars with trickle down lies to minions like you who feed on their hatred for an American President who's in there every day, doing his job so that the American people can remain employed and jobs come back to America to make it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's quite easy for Trump and associates to create all kinds of scenarios of misconduct by Hunter Biden in the Ukraine and create other scenarios linking Joe Biden.  However, without an offical investigation in the Ukraine, those scenarios will remain unproven conspiracy theories.  The Orange Clown has given his best shot at trying to pressure Ukraine into investigating Biden and has failed so it looks like he's is going to have to get busy on Twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DoJ is conducting the investigation of the Bidens' actions in Ukraine on the eve of the 2016 election season and is demanding that Ukraine cooperate with the US investigation, and it will.  This is now a criminal investigation and the FBI has already indicated it will interview Hunter Biden among others so you might want to put your celebration on hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that investigation was called off due to the lack of evidence.  And that is the rest of the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol  What planet are you posting from.  It is ongoing.
Click to expand...


It was started back up recently to try and cover up the fact that Rump tried to .....well, we all know what happened.  Another one of Rumps "Hey, look over there" routines that only you Rumpsters fall for.


----------



## beautress

toomuchtime_ said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of unproven stuff in that article. Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?   Only you Trumpettes looking to distract from the fact your orange buddy is a crooked piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> You said, "Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?"
> America doesn't go into foreign countries and demand that that country fire a federal judge so their son can get rich quick.
> 
> Stop being a dolt anytime at all, preferably before you face St. Peter and have to account for cozying up to such obvious false witnesses as the gross liars with trickle down lies to minions like you who feed on their hatred for an American President who's in there every day, doing his job so that the American people can remain employed and jobs come back to America to make it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's quite easy for Trump and associates to create all kinds of scenarios of misconduct by Hunter Biden in the Ukraine and create other scenarios linking Joe Biden.  However, without an offical investigation in the Ukraine, those scenarios will remain unproven conspiracy theories.  The Orange Clown has given his best shot at trying to pressure Ukraine into investigating Biden and has failed so it looks like he's is going to have to get busy on Twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DoJ is conducting the investigation of the Bidens' actions in Ukraine on the eve of the 2016 election season and is demanding that Ukraine cooperate with the US investigation, and it will.  This is now a criminal investigation and the FBI has already indicated it will interview Hunter Biden among others so you might want to put your celebration on hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that investigation was called off due to the lack of evidence.  And that is the rest of the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol  What planet are you posting from.  It is ongoing.
Click to expand...

lol. When all the cards are played, and Trump wins the election next year, the loyal opposition will be singing the Wiffenpoof song while America looks forward to 4 more years of prosperity this President is planning for the American people.

Our loyal opposition are just poor little sheep who have gone astray...
The wiffenpoof song
​


----------



## toomuchtime_

Daryl Hunt said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said, "Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?"
> America doesn't go into foreign countries and demand that that country fire a federal judge so their son can get rich quick.
> 
> Stop being a dolt anytime at all, preferably before you face St. Peter and have to account for cozying up to such obvious false witnesses as the gross liars with trickle down lies to minions like you who feed on their hatred for an American President who's in there every day, doing his job so that the American people can remain employed and jobs come back to America to make it happen.
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite easy for Trump and associates to create all kinds of scenarios of misconduct by Hunter Biden in the Ukraine and create other scenarios linking Joe Biden.  However, without an offical investigation in the Ukraine, those scenarios will remain unproven conspiracy theories.  The Orange Clown has given his best shot at trying to pressure Ukraine into investigating Biden and has failed so it looks like he's is going to have to get busy on Twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DoJ is conducting the investigation of the Bidens' actions in Ukraine on the eve of the 2016 election season and is demanding that Ukraine cooperate with the US investigation, and it will.  This is now a criminal investigation and the FBI has already indicated it will interview Hunter Biden among others so you might want to put your celebration on hold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that investigation was called off due to the lack of evidence.  And that is the rest of the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol  What planet are you posting from.  It is ongoing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was started back up recently to try and cover up the fact that Rump tried to .....well, we all know what happened.  Another one of Rumps "Hey, look over there" routines that only you Rumpsters fall for.
Click to expand...

It never ended.  Barr announced the investigation of the 2016 elections right after Mueller ended his investigation and named Durham the prosecutor in charge.  Biden's attempt to bribe Poroshenko into firing the prosecutor who was investigation Busima came in Dec. 2015, the eve of the 2016 election season because of the fear of the Obama administration that Hunter Biden's employment by the most corrupt company in Ukraine, the third most corrupt country in the world, might produce a scandal for Democrats in the 2016 elections.  Obviously these events fall within the purview of the investigation.


----------



## OKTexas

beautress said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The man is one cool guy  and really honest and smart    Not at all like Nunes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Schiff?? The recipe is 1 part Vodka to 4 parts eggnog mix I think you got that backwards Eddie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I don't get blues is Dems have the smartest most well informed people in the media and as ambassadors and in our reps in congress ,and repubs have nothing better than to call them non trumpers and liars ?? Can't you see what trump and the few loyal to him are doing to America?? And it ain't good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, "Dems have the smartest most well informed people in the media"
> Well informed ONLY in Democrat demands that they read from the talking points script provided them, for which they earn paychecks they do not deserve. Compromized Democrat infotainment operatives "smart" to get easy money provided by six Democrat tycoons who get rich quick when Democrats "look the other way" for them and infotainment reporters lie their asses off pretending to be "good guys," but they're not. They take the low road, the big bucks, and are nothing but parrots who do not bother to validate propaganda and lies the Democrats use to get what they can while they can bamboozle and fool the American people. A lot of the American people wised up to the bullshit of Madcow and others and just Walked away from the shriveling Democrats whose multicandidates for President hardly bring a small fraction of the people out that President Trump attracts. That's because the American people have caught on to the infotainment liar's club the Democrat Party has made of the leftist lockstep media liars, who change channels when the lies are exposed.
Click to expand...



That's proven every day when the MSM without fail use the same terminology, "BOMBSHELL", "ABUSE OF POWER", "IMPEACHABLE OFFENSE" and on and on and on.

.


----------



## Zorro!

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump came under heavy criticism of holding aid, even by Lindsey Graham.  He was getting it from both sides.  So he released the money.  Schiff Head never even gave it a thought.  He never brought it up out of all the witnesses he hauled into that inquiry.
> 
> Bottom line:  Trump had good reason to hold the money, and he had good reason to release it, all without the concern he had for the Biden's.  So to try and make the case that it was only because of the Biden's would never hold up in a court of law.  It's called circumstantial evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the administration has manufactured a reason after the fact of why the funds were held but reported emails from the chief of staff certainly show they were looking for a sound reason.  There seems no doubt as too why the funds were released on Sept 2, two days before the House announced they were starting an investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The funds were released on September 11th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stand corrected.  On Sept 10, meetings were scheduled in the House which would become the beginning of the investigation.  On Sept 12, Ukraine was notified the freeze was lifted and Pelosi formally announced the investigation on Sept 24th.
> 
> Fact Sheet: DOD Certified that Ukraine Met Corruption Benchmarks | United States Senate Committee on Foreign Relations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, we have that straightened out.  But don't you think that our government agencies have checked things out before other Presidents have held money back?  Because let's be honest here, it's not like Trump is the first one, it's the reason why he did it that's in debate.  And Democrats are making assumptions instead of presenting facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Trump asked Zelensky to investigate and mentioned the Bidens, that's not an assumption but fact. ..
Click to expand...

It's in the transcript, who is disputing that?


> ... Nor is there any assumption that Sondland, a lifelong republican who contributed a million dollars to the Trump campaign...


Millions?  Source that.


> ..., who spoke with the president over 20 times, stated that there was no doubt that there was a quid pro quote between Trump and Zelensky...


[
First, there is nothing wrong with a Quid Pro Quo, secondly, Sondland admitted that he PRESUMED it.

Gordon Sondland was supposed to be the key witness in the impeachment drive — the guy who’d nail the coffin shut on Donald Trump’s presidency. Yet his most “damaging” testimony in long hours of questioning Wednesday turned out to rest on nothing but mere assumptions.









> ... There was certainly no assumption that Trump froze military aid and would not meet with Zelensky. ...


The aid was released and the meeting took place, all without preconditions, not that there is anything wrong with preconditions.

Indeed, when he directly asked Trump what he sought from Ukraine, the president responded: “I want nothing. I want no quid pro quo. Tell Zelensky to do the right thing.”

He admits his current take on it all is shaped by what he’s read about others’ testimony — not his own recollections.

Sondland was an amiable, charming witness, plainly eager to please each questioner. That may make for a good diplomat, but it rendered his testimony confusing and contradictory — and basically worthless.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your photo cartoon is a lie. There was no collusion of Trump with Russia, and there won't be most likely unless the entire world is enslaved by a superior race from outer space. I disbelieve such a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to understand, that in order to be a true leftist, you have to have a weak mind that can be molded like play doh.  The puppet masters created this myth, and in spite of the evidence Trump had nothing to do with Russian interference, the puppet masters keep pulling the strings.
> 
> The _power of suggestion_ only works if you keep the suggestion alive in their heads, that way they have no understanding they are a target.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As per being a true Party of Rumper.  I agree that an extemist left winger would fit that description but the numbers would be quite small.  There is a reason that Bernie can never win a Presidential election and that Warren has had to change her positions of late because she has pretty well fallen off the edge of the earth.  The majority of the "Left" don't fit your categorization though.
> 
> Much like the majority of the right don't fit the "POT" definition either.  What makes both extremes work is the spreading of Hate and misinformation.  And Putins bunch is helping out both sides.  Mostly, they are helping out the Rumpsters in information, memes, etc..  You are showing that the Meddling that was found at such a prolific level by the Russians is probably even worse today than it was starting in 2014.  The bills to go after this meddling is sitting on Moscow Mitch's desk on hold and won't see the light of day until Rump and Moscow Mitch are gone.  Putin doesn't want it therefore Rump doesn't want it therefore Moscow Mitch must block it.  And it's feeding BOTH sides in hate and misinformation.  And I keep seeing you repeating some of that misinformation on more than just a daily basis.  Does that definition fit you as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, you were one of the people I was talking about.  Need evidence?
> 
> Go through your last 20 posts in this topic, and count for me the number of times you didn't mention Russia or Putin.
> 
> Should you accept the challenge, you will then see what I was explaining about the power of suggestion.  You are a victim of their strategy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can name numerous post by you where you have repeated GRU generated hate information.  Maybe it's about time we started to really start discussing cleaning things up.  Notice I don't repeat the Left GRU provided information.  Oh, I could but it's so outlandish that it's beyond belief.  If you want to stop using the GRU influenced information just how much would you really have to say?  Not much, I would imagine.  But, like I said, and many others like Mueller, the NSA, the CIA and more, the Russian influence is even worse today than it was in 2014.  So, before you go off on some outlandish claim, think.  How sane does this sound, could this be a GRU originated piece, and did you do a good enough background check with reliable sources to back it up.  So far, the answer has been no.  You just seize on it and let it spout.
> 
> There is no challenge here.  If you continue with regurgitating GRU supported information then you have become not only UnAmerican but should just move to Moscow and apply for citizenship there if you aren't there already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your response might make sense if I knew WTF a GRU was. What's wrong, is typing too hard for you or something?
Click to expand...


Do you mean you are too stupid to recognize your own real employers and handlers?  

Here is just the tip of the Iceberg.  The ONLY one that wasn't gone after that had a chance to win the Election in 2016, both Democratic and Republican, was Rump.  And the GRU is still riding top cover for Rump even today.  Guess that is part of the deal Rump has cut with Putin.

Here's What We Know So Far About Russia's 2016 Meddling


----------



## OKTexas

Daryl Hunt said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Investigation was officially closed by Yuriy Lutsenko, who was Shokin successor.
> 
> That means that investigation into Burisma was still open when Shokin was fired.
> 
> As per his own words, he was given list of people that he cannot prosecute. Who gave him a list?
> 
> US Ambassador Yovanovich.
> 
> *Top Ukrainian justice official says US ambassador gave him a do not prosecute list*
> 
> 
> 
> _*"That means that investigation into Burisma was still open when Shokin was fired."*_
> 
> That's why I said, _*"dormant,"*_ and not, "closed."
> 
> I swear, you people have the brain of a gnat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't you ever heard the phrase...sitting on it...?...burying it...?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care what you want to call it -- there was no active investigation into Burisma when Biden got Shokin fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you defending corruption?...what the fuck is your problem?...we all know Joe and who he is...he has been the most corrupted senator we have seen in a long time...his family and he are filthy rich with bank accounts all over Europe......his family members land the best do nothing jobs on the planet....
> You attack Trump over made up shit while you defend open corruption by Biden.....you make me sick...you are exactly what is wrong with our nation...its fucks like you that are ruining the greatest nation on earth....
> You are a dog shit pile in the roadway of American advancement liberty and justice....GOP bad DNC good...that is your mantra no matter how much evidence to the contrary gets shoved in your faggot commie fascist face....its a good thing your type is dying off...and your ideology is being exposed as anti freedom...and anti American....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he's corrupt, fine.  Go get him.  But do it right.  Don't use corrupt channels to do it.  Don't send one criminal using criminal actions to go after another criminal.  And that may very well be where we are right now.  We clean up one Criminal at a time.  Right now, the criminal we are trying to deal with is Rump who is the larger and more important criminal.  After we deal with Rump, if you believe that Biden is a criminal worth going after then we should go after him.  But one criminal at a time.
Click to expand...



If Biden is a criminal, that would justify Trumps concerns and blow the hell out of the commiecrat hoax, wouldn't it?

.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

OKTexas said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell Putin to mind his own business.  In 2014, Biden Junior was already a multi millionaire by his own devices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, his wife said he was blowing money so fast they couldn't even pay their bills. It's all in the Politico article. Educate your lying hillbilly ass.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of unproven stuff in that article. Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?   Only you Trumpettes looking to distract from the fact your orange buddy is a crooked piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, "Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?"
> America doesn't go into foreign countries and demand that that country fire a federal judge so their son can get rich quick.
> 
> Stop being a dolt anytime at all, preferably before you face St. Peter and have to account for cozying up to such obvious false witnesses as the gross liars with trickle down lies to minions like you who feed on their hatred for an American President who's in there every day, doing his job so that the American people can remain employed and jobs come back to America to make it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's quite easy for Trump and associates to create all kinds of scenarios of misconduct by Hunter Biden in the Ukraine and create other scenarios linking Joe Biden.  However, without an offical investigation in the Ukraine, those scenarios will remain unproven conspiracy theories.  The Orange Clown has given his best shot at trying to pressure Ukraine into investigating Biden and has failed so it looks like he's is going to have to get busy on Twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the senate and Durham are looking into Ukraine, the senate is looking into the Bidens, Durham into election meddling, but you never know if that will eventually turn toward the Bidens as well.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


With the help or your GRU employers, we know where YOU would like to see it go, comrade.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

OKTexas said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*"That means that investigation into Burisma was still open when Shokin was fired."*_
> 
> That's why I said, _*"dormant,"*_ and not, "closed."
> 
> I swear, you people have the brain of a gnat.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you ever heard the phrase...sitting on it...?...burying it...?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care what you want to call it -- there was no active investigation into Burisma when Biden got Shokin fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you defending corruption?...what the fuck is your problem?...we all know Joe and who he is...he has been the most corrupted senator we have seen in a long time...his family and he are filthy rich with bank accounts all over Europe......his family members land the best do nothing jobs on the planet....
> You attack Trump over made up shit while you defend open corruption by Biden.....you make me sick...you are exactly what is wrong with our nation...its fucks like you that are ruining the greatest nation on earth....
> You are a dog shit pile in the roadway of American advancement liberty and justice....GOP bad DNC good...that is your mantra no matter how much evidence to the contrary gets shoved in your faggot commie fascist face....its a good thing your type is dying off...and your ideology is being exposed as anti freedom...and anti American....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he's corrupt, fine.  Go get him.  But do it right.  Don't use corrupt channels to do it.  Don't send one criminal using criminal actions to go after another criminal.  And that may very well be where we are right now.  We clean up one Criminal at a time.  Right now, the criminal we are trying to deal with is Rump who is the larger and more important criminal.  After we deal with Rump, if you believe that Biden is a criminal worth going after then we should go after him.  But one criminal at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden is a criminal, that would justify Trumps concerns and blow the hell out of the commiecrat hoax, wouldn't it?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Sending a criminal to use criminal methods to attempt to  catch a  suspected criminal has always been illegal in the United States.  It has a tendency to put law enforcement, Mayors and DAs behind bars or at least make them lose their jobs and more.  We are bagging a Criminal called Rump.  The verdict is pretty well in and only the sentencing phase is left to do.


----------



## OKTexas

Daryl Hunt said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.  Kind of like the Affordable Care Act.  WTF is affordable about it?  I certainly can't afford it, and millions of others like me.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you could afford it alright, it's just that you didn't realize it when they forced you to pay for others healthcare by making you pay a penalty to the IRS even if you didn't need healthcare insurance yourself. It was the first shot across the bow into turning this country into a socialist country to be run by the Democrats. Hillary losing was shocking to these people for whom had it all laid out in the perfect plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Health Care for All is not free.  I am already under something like that and I pay for it.   All of us under Medicare and Tricare don't get either for free.  But, trust me, if it's a life changing and potential house losing situation I am fortunate to have both.  The more I make, the higher my premiums are.  But they aren't anywhere near like many pay under civilian HMOs or even ACA.  There are already millions of us on it and the system is not going broke.  So stop this sniveling and do something that actually works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions already ensnared eh ?? Stop the dependency, and do something that actually works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Medicare is going broke.  I'm certain that so is Tricare.  I don't know if the later has ever broken even.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You honestly believe that either are supposed to make money?  both are considered payback for years of service both in and out of the military.  I still pay into Medicare every month whether I use it or not.
> 
> Tricare is for Years of Service and Sacrifice.  It's one of the biggest reasons that many people stay for at least 20 years of service.  Remove that and you think the Military has a shortage of qualified people now.......
Click to expand...



Funny, I lost my tricare eligibility because I refused to buy into Medicare and I have more years of service than you. And yes, medicare is going broke.

.


----------



## OKTexas

Daryl Hunt said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> More commie lies, baby Biden joined the Burisma board in Apr 2014, he was roaming homeless encampments in CA looking for crack in 2015. Learn the language so you can understand.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell Putin to mind his own business.  In 2014, Biden Junior was already a multi millionaire by his own devices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, his wife said he was blowing money so fast they couldn't even pay their bills. It's all in the Politico article. Educate your lying hillbilly ass.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just made an unsubstantiated claim.  Now, support it using the same source and then we can look at the Wifes motives.  And if you have to keep resorting to insults you may be just spewing crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies, it was in the New Yorker article:
> 
> _On December 9, 2016, Kathleen filed for divorce, and on February 23, 2017, she filed a motion in D.C. Superior Court seeking to freeze Hunter’s assets, alleging that he “created financial concerns for the family by spending extravagantly on his own interests (including drugs, alcohol, prostitutes, strip clubs, and gifts for women with whom he has sexual relations), while leaving the family with no funds to pay legitimate bills.” The motion was leaked to the New York Post, along with the revelation that Hunter and Hallie were dating._
> 
> Will Hunter Biden Jeopardize His Father’s Campaign?
> 
> The article tells you everything you need to know about the slime ball, that is baby Biden.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time to put this one to bed.  Even seen a restraining order put out by a wife?  Ever been through a divorce?  I have.  I lost everything that I had worked for decades to obtain even before the marraige.  I watched he lie, cheat and steal and I had no recourse.  I had no rights.  You took the part where the Wife was using this type of behavior to slam a soon to be ex husband.  This all about money, nothing else.  The Biden Family did not support these views.  Even while this was going on, Hunter offered a settlement to end it all of over 38,000 a month for alimoney and child support for the next 10 years that would have left him with about 4000 dollars to live on.  But at the same time, he was still working on at least one multimillion dollar deal using a Diamond.  The Wife wanted that diamond in no certain terms.  But it was already consumed in the business deal.
> 
> What this shows is a greedy little witch going for as much as she can get and more and willing to use anything to get it including trying to destroy or harm Joe Biden's chances.  There is a bad guy here and it wears a skirt and sits to pee.
Click to expand...



Try reading the article and see what he put his family through, that's all I'm going to say.

.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

OKTexas said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you could afford it alright, it's just that you didn't realize it when they forced you to pay for others healthcare by making you pay a penalty to the IRS even if you didn't need healthcare insurance yourself. It was the first shot across the bow into turning this country into a socialist country to be run by the Democrats. Hillary losing was shocking to these people for whom had it all laid out in the perfect plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Health Care for All is not free.  I am already under something like that and I pay for it.   All of us under Medicare and Tricare don't get either for free.  But, trust me, if it's a life changing and potential house losing situation I am fortunate to have both.  The more I make, the higher my premiums are.  But they aren't anywhere near like many pay under civilian HMOs or even ACA.  There are already millions of us on it and the system is not going broke.  So stop this sniveling and do something that actually works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions already ensnared eh ?? Stop the dependency, and do something that actually works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Medicare is going broke.  I'm certain that so is Tricare.  I don't know if the later has ever broken even.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You honestly believe that either are supposed to make money?  both are considered payback for years of service both in and out of the military.  I still pay into Medicare every month whether I use it or not.
> 
> Tricare is for Years of Service and Sacrifice.  It's one of the biggest reasons that many people stay for at least 20 years of service.  Remove that and you think the Military has a shortage of qualified people now.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I lost my tricare eligibility because I refused to buy into Medicare and I have more years of service than you. And yes, medicare is going broke.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Sounds to me like you aren't the brightest bulb in the light bar.  I just got a double Catarac done.  The total out of pocket to me was 6 bucks.  I can live with that.  In fact, if I were to do an extreme stay in a hospital with major surgery, the total cost out of my pocket would be that same 6 bucks.  Everything is peachy but as you get older, things go to hell in a hand basket.  The cost of Civilian Health Insurance goes up, the coverage goes down and you need it more than ever.  Just remember, if it ever becomes a time related life or death situation, the VA may not always be there to cover it in time.  And the VA can't cover your Family.  You made a decision different than I have.  Fine, you live with it.  But MOST of the rest of us have chosen a different path than you have.  And we are damned sure going to protect that pathway.


----------



## beautress

I got back from my job after 9:30pm this evening, and my employer is the best in the universe who I love so much, I do not need a paycheck, I work for free, and still manage to stay afloat, and come here to attempt to shed some light to those of you poor guys who are married to the DNC mob for your own reasons. Good night, and I hope you get it all sorted out before those in your party whose names are household words, but will be forgotten as they enter the halls of justice and have to account for things they're arrogantly avoiding at this time in order to destroy the presidency of President Donald Trump by destroying the Constitution and the wisdom in it placed there by some of the most thoughtful men who ever lived--the founders of this nation. Hope you will appreciate all they did for us one day, not to mention people like my grandfather, father and all his brothers, all my uncles and boy cousins who stopped Hitler in Germany from all his mass murders and bombings against every one of his neighbors who didn't join his evil doings. I'm grateful for all the sacrifices made by our American soldiers who protected us first, from the unfair court that would not give our people representation there, and for manning every war our nation ever got hauled into one way or another. Our veterans are blessed people, and their memories will be reflected on in years to come if we remain a united people. That will not happen if the evil people in the Democrat Party succeed in destroying the Executive Branch duly elected President. The Democrats have been doing all they could to piss on our soldiers who did their jobs in wars that made men free. While I'm alive, I will belong to the strongest force there is interested in making sure our vets are taken care of, and that just happens to be Republicans right now.

Good evening.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

OKTexas said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell Putin to mind his own business.  In 2014, Biden Junior was already a multi millionaire by his own devices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, his wife said he was blowing money so fast they couldn't even pay their bills. It's all in the Politico article. Educate your lying hillbilly ass.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just made an unsubstantiated claim.  Now, support it using the same source and then we can look at the Wifes motives.  And if you have to keep resorting to insults you may be just spewing crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies, it was in the New Yorker article:
> 
> _On December 9, 2016, Kathleen filed for divorce, and on February 23, 2017, she filed a motion in D.C. Superior Court seeking to freeze Hunter’s assets, alleging that he “created financial concerns for the family by spending extravagantly on his own interests (including drugs, alcohol, prostitutes, strip clubs, and gifts for women with whom he has sexual relations), while leaving the family with no funds to pay legitimate bills.” The motion was leaked to the New York Post, along with the revelation that Hunter and Hallie were dating._
> 
> Will Hunter Biden Jeopardize His Father’s Campaign?
> 
> The article tells you everything you need to know about the slime ball, that is baby Biden.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time to put this one to bed.  Even seen a restraining order put out by a wife?  Ever been through a divorce?  I have.  I lost everything that I had worked for decades to obtain even before the marraige.  I watched he lie, cheat and steal and I had no recourse.  I had no rights.  You took the part where the Wife was using this type of behavior to slam a soon to be ex husband.  This all about money, nothing else.  The Biden Family did not support these views.  Even while this was going on, Hunter offered a settlement to end it all of over 38,000 a month for alimoney and child support for the next 10 years that would have left him with about 4000 dollars to live on.  But at the same time, he was still working on at least one multimillion dollar deal using a Diamond.  The Wife wanted that diamond in no certain terms.  But it was already consumed in the business deal.
> 
> What this shows is a greedy little witch going for as much as she can get and more and willing to use anything to get it including trying to destroy or harm Joe Biden's chances.  There is a bad guy here and it wears a skirt and sits to pee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading the article and see what he put his family through, that's all I'm going to say.
> 
> .
> 
> .
Click to expand...


It was written from the Wifes point of view.  I read it.  While most of the things were actually factual, it did have some trigger words and phrases pointing to the poor mistreated Wife.  It's Sensational Journalism at best.  You can misquote it all you wish but it's just sensational Journalism and there is just too much of that these days.  Of course, your GRU employer wants you to keep hammering this when there is actually nothing there.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

beautress said:


> I got back from my job after 9:30pm this evening, and my employer is the best in the universe who I love so much, I do not need a paycheck, I work for free, and still manage to stay afloat, and come here to attempt to shed some light to those of you poor guys who are married to the DNC mob for your own reasons. Good night, and I hope you get it all sorted out before those in your party whose names are household words, but will be forgotten as they enter the halls of justice and have to account for things they're arrogantly avoiding at this time in order to destroy the presidency of President Donald Trump by destroying the Constitution and the wisdom in it placed there by some of the most thoughtful men who ever lived--the founders of this nation. Hope you will appreciate all they did for us one day, not to mention people like my grandfather, father and all his brothers, all my uncles and boy cousins who stopped Hitler in Germany from all his mass murders and bombings against every one of his neighbors who didn't join his evil doings. I'm grateful for all the sacrifices made by our American soldiers who protected us first, from the unfair court that would not give our people representation there, and for manning every war our nation ever got hauled into one way or another. Our veterans are blessed people, and their memories will be reflected on in years to come if we remain a united people. That will not happen if the evil people in the Democrat Party succeed in destroying the Executive Branch duly elected President. The Democrats have been doing all they could to piss on our soldiers who did their jobs in wars that made men free. While I'm alive, I will belong to the strongest force there is interested in making sure our vets are taken care of, and that just happens to be Republicans right now.
> 
> Good evening.



Yes, the GRU doesn't pay you unless you get results but they are very grateful and will spring for the Vodka.


----------



## OKTexas

Daryl Hunt said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, his wife said he was blowing money so fast they couldn't even pay their bills. It's all in the Politico article. Educate your lying hillbilly ass.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of unproven stuff in that article. Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?   Only you Trumpettes looking to distract from the fact your orange buddy is a crooked piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, "Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?"
> America doesn't go into foreign countries and demand that that country fire a federal judge so their son can get rich quick.
> 
> Stop being a dolt anytime at all, preferably before you face St. Peter and have to account for cozying up to such obvious false witnesses as the gross liars with trickle down lies to minions like you who feed on their hatred for an American President who's in there every day, doing his job so that the American people can remain employed and jobs come back to America to make it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's quite easy for Trump and associates to create all kinds of scenarios of misconduct by Hunter Biden in the Ukraine and create other scenarios linking Joe Biden.  However, without an offical investigation in the Ukraine, those scenarios will remain unproven conspiracy theories.  The Orange Clown has given his best shot at trying to pressure Ukraine into investigating Biden and has failed so it looks like he's is going to have to get busy on Twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the senate and Durham are looking into Ukraine, the senate is looking into the Bidens, Durham into election meddling, but you never know if that will eventually turn toward the Bidens as well.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With the help or your GRU employers, we know where YOU would like to see it go, comrade.
Click to expand...



You keep saying that, where the hell do I go to get my check? You seem to know so much, I'm sure you'd know their address. FOAD

.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

OKTexas said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of unproven stuff in that article. Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?   Only you Trumpettes looking to distract from the fact your orange buddy is a crooked piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> You said, "Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?"
> America doesn't go into foreign countries and demand that that country fire a federal judge so their son can get rich quick.
> 
> Stop being a dolt anytime at all, preferably before you face St. Peter and have to account for cozying up to such obvious false witnesses as the gross liars with trickle down lies to minions like you who feed on their hatred for an American President who's in there every day, doing his job so that the American people can remain employed and jobs come back to America to make it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's quite easy for Trump and associates to create all kinds of scenarios of misconduct by Hunter Biden in the Ukraine and create other scenarios linking Joe Biden.  However, without an offical investigation in the Ukraine, those scenarios will remain unproven conspiracy theories.  The Orange Clown has given his best shot at trying to pressure Ukraine into investigating Biden and has failed so it looks like he's is going to have to get busy on Twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the senate and Durham are looking into Ukraine, the senate is looking into the Bidens, Durham into election meddling, but you never know if that will eventually turn toward the Bidens as well.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With the help or your GRU employers, we know where YOU would like to see it go, comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying that, where the hell do I go to get my check? You seem to know so much, I'm sure you'd know their address. FOAD
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Why would I know.  You can just read it off your paycheck and tell the rest of us.  I already told you when you stop with the sensational spouting I might consider you might be an American.  But since you won't then it's pretty well clear you are posting from somewhere in the outskirts of Moscow.


----------



## OKTexas

Daryl Hunt said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you ever heard the phrase...sitting on it...?...burying it...?....
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what you want to call it -- there was no active investigation into Burisma when Biden got Shokin fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you defending corruption?...what the fuck is your problem?...we all know Joe and who he is...he has been the most corrupted senator we have seen in a long time...his family and he are filthy rich with bank accounts all over Europe......his family members land the best do nothing jobs on the planet....
> You attack Trump over made up shit while you defend open corruption by Biden.....you make me sick...you are exactly what is wrong with our nation...its fucks like you that are ruining the greatest nation on earth....
> You are a dog shit pile in the roadway of American advancement liberty and justice....GOP bad DNC good...that is your mantra no matter how much evidence to the contrary gets shoved in your faggot commie fascist face....its a good thing your type is dying off...and your ideology is being exposed as anti freedom...and anti American....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he's corrupt, fine.  Go get him.  But do it right.  Don't use corrupt channels to do it.  Don't send one criminal using criminal actions to go after another criminal.  And that may very well be where we are right now.  We clean up one Criminal at a time.  Right now, the criminal we are trying to deal with is Rump who is the larger and more important criminal.  After we deal with Rump, if you believe that Biden is a criminal worth going after then we should go after him.  But one criminal at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden is a criminal, that would justify Trumps concerns and blow the hell out of the commiecrat hoax, wouldn't it?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sending a criminal to use criminal methods to attempt to  catch a  suspected criminal has always been illegal in the United States.  It has a tendency to put law enforcement, Mayors and DAs behind bars or at least make them lose their jobs and more.  We are bagging a Criminal called Rump.  The verdict is pretty well in and only the sentencing phase is left to do.
Click to expand...



What the hell are you smoking or snorting? Trump asked for cooperation with the AG 4 times in the call. Not a damn thing illegal about that.

.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

OKTexas said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what you want to call it -- there was no active investigation into Burisma when Biden got Shokin fired.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you defending corruption?...what the fuck is your problem?...we all know Joe and who he is...he has been the most corrupted senator we have seen in a long time...his family and he are filthy rich with bank accounts all over Europe......his family members land the best do nothing jobs on the planet....
> You attack Trump over made up shit while you defend open corruption by Biden.....you make me sick...you are exactly what is wrong with our nation...its fucks like you that are ruining the greatest nation on earth....
> You are a dog shit pile in the roadway of American advancement liberty and justice....GOP bad DNC good...that is your mantra no matter how much evidence to the contrary gets shoved in your faggot commie fascist face....its a good thing your type is dying off...and your ideology is being exposed as anti freedom...and anti American....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he's corrupt, fine.  Go get him.  But do it right.  Don't use corrupt channels to do it.  Don't send one criminal using criminal actions to go after another criminal.  And that may very well be where we are right now.  We clean up one Criminal at a time.  Right now, the criminal we are trying to deal with is Rump who is the larger and more important criminal.  After we deal with Rump, if you believe that Biden is a criminal worth going after then we should go after him.  But one criminal at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden is a criminal, that would justify Trumps concerns and blow the hell out of the commiecrat hoax, wouldn't it?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sending a criminal to use criminal methods to attempt to  catch a  suspected criminal has always been illegal in the United States.  It has a tendency to put law enforcement, Mayors and DAs behind bars or at least make them lose their jobs and more.  We are bagging a Criminal called Rump.  The verdict is pretty well in and only the sentencing phase is left to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you smoking or snorting? Trump asked for cooperation with the AG 4 times in the call. Not a damn thing illegal about that.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Rudy is NOT the AG.  He's Rumps personal Attorney trying to do an illegal action under the cover of client lawyer privilege protection.  Once again, Ivan (can I call you by your first name) you lie about what really has happened.


----------



## OKTexas

Daryl Hunt said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Health Care for All is not free.  I am already under something like that and I pay for it.   All of us under Medicare and Tricare don't get either for free.  But, trust me, if it's a life changing and potential house losing situation I am fortunate to have both.  The more I make, the higher my premiums are.  But they aren't anywhere near like many pay under civilian HMOs or even ACA.  There are already millions of us on it and the system is not going broke.  So stop this sniveling and do something that actually works.
> 
> 
> 
> Millions already ensnared eh ?? Stop the dependency, and do something that actually works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Medicare is going broke.  I'm certain that so is Tricare.  I don't know if the later has ever broken even.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You honestly believe that either are supposed to make money?  both are considered payback for years of service both in and out of the military.  I still pay into Medicare every month whether I use it or not.
> 
> Tricare is for Years of Service and Sacrifice.  It's one of the biggest reasons that many people stay for at least 20 years of service.  Remove that and you think the Military has a shortage of qualified people now.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I lost my tricare eligibility because I refused to buy into Medicare and I have more years of service than you. And yes, medicare is going broke.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like you aren't the brightest bulb in the light bar.  I just got a double Catarac done.  The total out of pocket to me was 6 bucks.  I can live with that.  In fact, if I were to do an extreme stay in a hospital with major surgery, the total cost out of my pocket would be that same 6 bucks.  Everything is peachy but as you get older, things go to hell in a hand basket.  The cost of Civilian Health Insurance goes up, the coverage goes down and you need it more than ever.  Just remember, if it ever becomes a time related life or death situation, the VA may not always be there to cover it in time.  And the VA can't cover your Family.  You made a decision different than I have.  Fine, you live with it.  But MOST of the rest of us have chosen a different path than you have.  And we are damned sure going to protect that pathway.
Click to expand...



If I need that done my cost will be zero. Also my wife is covered by Tricare and medicare, and is costs almost 7 times what Tricare prime was costing before she turned 65. Just shows what the country thinks of vets.

.


----------



## OKTexas

Daryl Hunt said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, his wife said he was blowing money so fast they couldn't even pay their bills. It's all in the Politico article. Educate your lying hillbilly ass.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just made an unsubstantiated claim.  Now, support it using the same source and then we can look at the Wifes motives.  And if you have to keep resorting to insults you may be just spewing crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies, it was in the New Yorker article:
> 
> _On December 9, 2016, Kathleen filed for divorce, and on February 23, 2017, she filed a motion in D.C. Superior Court seeking to freeze Hunter’s assets, alleging that he “created financial concerns for the family by spending extravagantly on his own interests (including drugs, alcohol, prostitutes, strip clubs, and gifts for women with whom he has sexual relations), while leaving the family with no funds to pay legitimate bills.” The motion was leaked to the New York Post, along with the revelation that Hunter and Hallie were dating._
> 
> Will Hunter Biden Jeopardize His Father’s Campaign?
> 
> The article tells you everything you need to know about the slime ball, that is baby Biden.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time to put this one to bed.  Even seen a restraining order put out by a wife?  Ever been through a divorce?  I have.  I lost everything that I had worked for decades to obtain even before the marraige.  I watched he lie, cheat and steal and I had no recourse.  I had no rights.  You took the part where the Wife was using this type of behavior to slam a soon to be ex husband.  This all about money, nothing else.  The Biden Family did not support these views.  Even while this was going on, Hunter offered a settlement to end it all of over 38,000 a month for alimoney and child support for the next 10 years that would have left him with about 4000 dollars to live on.  But at the same time, he was still working on at least one multimillion dollar deal using a Diamond.  The Wife wanted that diamond in no certain terms.  But it was already consumed in the business deal.
> 
> What this shows is a greedy little witch going for as much as she can get and more and willing to use anything to get it including trying to destroy or harm Joe Biden's chances.  There is a bad guy here and it wears a skirt and sits to pee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading the article and see what he put his family through, that's all I'm going to say.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was written from the Wifes point of view.  I read it.  While most of the things were actually factual, it did have some trigger words and phrases pointing to the poor mistreated Wife.  It's Sensational Journalism at best.  You can misquote it all you wish but it's just sensational Journalism and there is just too much of that these days.  Of course, your GRU employer wants you to keep hammering this when there is actually nothing there.
Click to expand...



Whatever sparkey, LMAO.

.


----------



## OKTexas

Daryl Hunt said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said, "Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?"
> America doesn't go into foreign countries and demand that that country fire a federal judge so their son can get rich quick.
> 
> Stop being a dolt anytime at all, preferably before you face St. Peter and have to account for cozying up to such obvious false witnesses as the gross liars with trickle down lies to minions like you who feed on their hatred for an American President who's in there every day, doing his job so that the American people can remain employed and jobs come back to America to make it happen.
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite easy for Trump and associates to create all kinds of scenarios of misconduct by Hunter Biden in the Ukraine and create other scenarios linking Joe Biden.  However, without an offical investigation in the Ukraine, those scenarios will remain unproven conspiracy theories.  The Orange Clown has given his best shot at trying to pressure Ukraine into investigating Biden and has failed so it looks like he's is going to have to get busy on Twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the senate and Durham are looking into Ukraine, the senate is looking into the Bidens, Durham into election meddling, but you never know if that will eventually turn toward the Bidens as well.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With the help or your GRU employers, we know where YOU would like to see it go, comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying that, where the hell do I go to get my check? You seem to know so much, I'm sure you'd know their address. FOAD
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I know.  You can just read it off your paycheck and tell the rest of us.  I already told you when you stop with the sensational spouting I might consider you might be an American.  But since you won't then it's pretty well clear you are posting from somewhere in the outskirts of Moscow.
Click to expand...



What did you not understand about FOAD?

.


----------



## OKTexas

Daryl Hunt said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you defending corruption?...what the fuck is your problem?...we all know Joe and who he is...he has been the most corrupted senator we have seen in a long time...his family and he are filthy rich with bank accounts all over Europe......his family members land the best do nothing jobs on the planet....
> You attack Trump over made up shit while you defend open corruption by Biden.....you make me sick...you are exactly what is wrong with our nation...its fucks like you that are ruining the greatest nation on earth....
> You are a dog shit pile in the roadway of American advancement liberty and justice....GOP bad DNC good...that is your mantra no matter how much evidence to the contrary gets shoved in your faggot commie fascist face....its a good thing your type is dying off...and your ideology is being exposed as anti freedom...and anti American....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he's corrupt, fine.  Go get him.  But do it right.  Don't use corrupt channels to do it.  Don't send one criminal using criminal actions to go after another criminal.  And that may very well be where we are right now.  We clean up one Criminal at a time.  Right now, the criminal we are trying to deal with is Rump who is the larger and more important criminal.  After we deal with Rump, if you believe that Biden is a criminal worth going after then we should go after him.  But one criminal at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden is a criminal, that would justify Trumps concerns and blow the hell out of the commiecrat hoax, wouldn't it?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sending a criminal to use criminal methods to attempt to  catch a  suspected criminal has always been illegal in the United States.  It has a tendency to put law enforcement, Mayors and DAs behind bars or at least make them lose their jobs and more.  We are bagging a Criminal called Rump.  The verdict is pretty well in and only the sentencing phase is left to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you smoking or snorting? Trump asked for cooperation with the AG 4 times in the call. Not a damn thing illegal about that.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rudy is NOT the AG.  He's Rumps personal Attorney trying to do an illegal action under the cover of client lawyer privilege protection.  Once again, Ivan (can I call you by your first name) you lie about what really has happened.
Click to expand...



Really, quote the law that makes it illegal.

.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

OKTexas said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions already ensnared eh ?? Stop the dependency, and do something that actually works.
> 
> 
> 
> Medicare is going broke.  I'm certain that so is Tricare.  I don't know if the later has ever broken even.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You honestly believe that either are supposed to make money?  both are considered payback for years of service both in and out of the military.  I still pay into Medicare every month whether I use it or not.
> 
> Tricare is for Years of Service and Sacrifice.  It's one of the biggest reasons that many people stay for at least 20 years of service.  Remove that and you think the Military has a shortage of qualified people now.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I lost my tricare eligibility because I refused to buy into Medicare and I have more years of service than you. And yes, medicare is going broke.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like you aren't the brightest bulb in the light bar.  I just got a double Catarac done.  The total out of pocket to me was 6 bucks.  I can live with that.  In fact, if I were to do an extreme stay in a hospital with major surgery, the total cost out of my pocket would be that same 6 bucks.  Everything is peachy but as you get older, things go to hell in a hand basket.  The cost of Civilian Health Insurance goes up, the coverage goes down and you need it more than ever.  Just remember, if it ever becomes a time related life or death situation, the VA may not always be there to cover it in time.  And the VA can't cover your Family.  You made a decision different than I have.  Fine, you live with it.  But MOST of the rest of us have chosen a different path than you have.  And we are damned sure going to protect that pathway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If I need that done my cost will be zero. Also my wife is covered by Tricare and medicare, and is costs almost 7 times what Tricare prime was costing before she turned 65. Just shows what the country thinks of vets.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Finally, you pushed one of my buttons.  You are correct.  Before turning 65, Tricare was much cheaper and better.  We should have never been forced onto Medicare.  I compared my Father's WWII VA benefits compared to my own and it showed they have been slowly chipping away at the Veterans benefits for decades.  But it's go to the point where EVERYONE needs to take a good look at Medical.  And I am just say saying that the compimise of using the Medicare/Tricare as ab alternative is much better than both sides have presented and the example is already in place and working.


----------



## OKTexas

Daryl Hunt said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Medicare is going broke.  I'm certain that so is Tricare.  I don't know if the later has ever broken even.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You honestly believe that either are supposed to make money?  both are considered payback for years of service both in and out of the military.  I still pay into Medicare every month whether I use it or not.
> 
> Tricare is for Years of Service and Sacrifice.  It's one of the biggest reasons that many people stay for at least 20 years of service.  Remove that and you think the Military has a shortage of qualified people now.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I lost my tricare eligibility because I refused to buy into Medicare and I have more years of service than you. And yes, medicare is going broke.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like you aren't the brightest bulb in the light bar.  I just got a double Catarac done.  The total out of pocket to me was 6 bucks.  I can live with that.  In fact, if I were to do an extreme stay in a hospital with major surgery, the total cost out of my pocket would be that same 6 bucks.  Everything is peachy but as you get older, things go to hell in a hand basket.  The cost of Civilian Health Insurance goes up, the coverage goes down and you need it more than ever.  Just remember, if it ever becomes a time related life or death situation, the VA may not always be there to cover it in time.  And the VA can't cover your Family.  You made a decision different than I have.  Fine, you live with it.  But MOST of the rest of us have chosen a different path than you have.  And we are damned sure going to protect that pathway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If I need that done my cost will be zero. Also my wife is covered by Tricare and medicare, and is costs almost 7 times what Tricare prime was costing before she turned 65. Just shows what the country thinks of vets.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Finally, you pushed one of my buttons.  You are correct.  Before turning 65, Tricare was much cheaper and better.  We should have never been forced onto Medicare.  I compared my Father's WWII VA benefits compared to my own and it showed they have been slowly chipping away at the Veterans benefits for decades.  But it's go to the point where EVERYONE needs to take a good look at Medical.  And I am just say saying that the compimise of using the Medicare/Tricare as ab alternative is much better than both sides have presented and the example is already in place and working.
Click to expand...



Yep, I'm 100% service connected so I declined part B. Why pay when I have no need. I didn't have that option for the wife. I am looking into medicare advantage programs that might beat Tricare for her.

.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

OKTexas said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You honestly believe that either are supposed to make money?  both are considered payback for years of service both in and out of the military.  I still pay into Medicare every month whether I use it or not.
> 
> Tricare is for Years of Service and Sacrifice.  It's one of the biggest reasons that many people stay for at least 20 years of service.  Remove that and you think the Military has a shortage of qualified people now.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I lost my tricare eligibility because I refused to buy into Medicare and I have more years of service than you. And yes, medicare is going broke.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like you aren't the brightest bulb in the light bar.  I just got a double Catarac done.  The total out of pocket to me was 6 bucks.  I can live with that.  In fact, if I were to do an extreme stay in a hospital with major surgery, the total cost out of my pocket would be that same 6 bucks.  Everything is peachy but as you get older, things go to hell in a hand basket.  The cost of Civilian Health Insurance goes up, the coverage goes down and you need it more than ever.  Just remember, if it ever becomes a time related life or death situation, the VA may not always be there to cover it in time.  And the VA can't cover your Family.  You made a decision different than I have.  Fine, you live with it.  But MOST of the rest of us have chosen a different path than you have.  And we are damned sure going to protect that pathway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If I need that done my cost will be zero. Also my wife is covered by Tricare and medicare, and is costs almost 7 times what Tricare prime was costing before she turned 65. Just shows what the country thinks of vets.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Finally, you pushed one of my buttons.  You are correct.  Before turning 65, Tricare was much cheaper and better.  We should have never been forced onto Medicare.  I compared my Father's WWII VA benefits compared to my own and it showed they have been slowly chipping away at the Veterans benefits for decades.  But it's go to the point where EVERYONE needs to take a good look at Medical.  And I am just say saying that the compimise of using the Medicare/Tricare as ab alternative is much better than both sides have presented and the example is already in place and working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm 100% service connected so I declined part B. Why pay when I have no need. I didn't have that option for the wife. I am looking into medicare advantage programs that might beat Tricare for her.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I declined to go for service connected.  I went with the retirement pay instead.  I pretty much had my choice between 50% service related or 50% retirement pay.  The only difference is, the service related had income limits and the retirement pay did not.  But the retirement has co-pay on medicine and service related doesn't.  It evened out.  And I don't get to wear that cool hat you do.  But then again, serving OVER Vietnam means I don't get to wear that cool Vietnam Vet hat either but get the same ribbons and a couple more.  It's all in 20.

The problem with your wife is like with me.  Dropping Medicare Part B isn't the problem.  It's the fact that if you do then you lose Tricare.  Now, Tricare, for those 65 or older, works like a supplemental.  It pays the difference.  It pays the 80 percent that Medicare doesn't pay. And the yearly cost of tricare is waved.  I pay 135 bucks a month for Medicare Part B.  When I look at the alternatives where I drop Medicare Part B and lose Tricare, it ends up, in my income level, being much higher using civilian health insurance.  You might do better, who knows.  But the Devil  I know, so far, beats the Devil I don't know.

I am just saying, with al the crap that is being thrown around, we can use Medicare and Tricare to build on for a Universal Health care that is more fair to everyone.  Yes, the cost does depend on your income but what else doesn't.  But it's  system that's been around for decades and works for millions already.  It's already in place.


----------



## OKTexas

Daryl Hunt said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I lost my tricare eligibility because I refused to buy into Medicare and I have more years of service than you. And yes, medicare is going broke.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like you aren't the brightest bulb in the light bar.  I just got a double Catarac done.  The total out of pocket to me was 6 bucks.  I can live with that.  In fact, if I were to do an extreme stay in a hospital with major surgery, the total cost out of my pocket would be that same 6 bucks.  Everything is peachy but as you get older, things go to hell in a hand basket.  The cost of Civilian Health Insurance goes up, the coverage goes down and you need it more than ever.  Just remember, if it ever becomes a time related life or death situation, the VA may not always be there to cover it in time.  And the VA can't cover your Family.  You made a decision different than I have.  Fine, you live with it.  But MOST of the rest of us have chosen a different path than you have.  And we are damned sure going to protect that pathway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If I need that done my cost will be zero. Also my wife is covered by Tricare and medicare, and is costs almost 7 times what Tricare prime was costing before she turned 65. Just shows what the country thinks of vets.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Finally, you pushed one of my buttons.  You are correct.  Before turning 65, Tricare was much cheaper and better.  We should have never been forced onto Medicare.  I compared my Father's WWII VA benefits compared to my own and it showed they have been slowly chipping away at the Veterans benefits for decades.  But it's go to the point where EVERYONE needs to take a good look at Medical.  And I am just say saying that the compimise of using the Medicare/Tricare as ab alternative is much better than both sides have presented and the example is already in place and working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm 100% service connected so I declined part B. Why pay when I have no need. I didn't have that option for the wife. I am looking into medicare advantage programs that might beat Tricare for her.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I declined to go for service connected.  I went with the retirement pay instead.  I pretty much had my choice between 50% service related or 50% retirement pay.  The only difference is, the service related had income limits and the retirement pay did not.  But the retirement has co-pay on medicine and service related doesn't.  It evened out.  And I don't get to wear that cool hat you do.  But then again, serving OVER Vietnam means I don't get to wear that cool Vietnam Vet hat either but get the same ribbons and a couple more.  It's all in 20.
> 
> The problem with your wife is like with me.  Dropping Medicare Part B isn't the problem.  It's the fact that if you do then you lose Tricare.  Now, Tricare, for those 65 or older, works like a supplemental.  It pays the difference.  It pays the 80 percent that Medicare doesn't pay. And the yearly cost of tricare is waved.  I pay 135 bucks a month for Medicare Part B.  When I look at the alternatives where I drop Medicare Part B and lose Tricare, it ends up, in my income level, being much higher using civilian health insurance.  You might do better, who knows.  But the Devil  I know, so far, beats the Devil I don't know.
> 
> I am just saying, with al the crap that is being thrown around, we can use Medicare and Tricare to build on for a Universal Health care that is more fair to everyone.  Yes, the cost does depend on your income but what else doesn't.  But it's  system that's been around for decades and works for millions already.  It's already in place.
Click to expand...



Being 100% I get both, full retirement and VA disability and the disability is tax free. I only pay taxes on my retirement which zeroed out under Trumps tax cuts. BTW you can thank Clinton for forcing the military onto medicare.

.


----------



## RealDave

OKTexas said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what you want to call it -- there was no active investigation into Burisma when Biden got Shokin fired.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you defending corruption?...what the fuck is your problem?...we all know Joe and who he is...he has been the most corrupted senator we have seen in a long time...his family and he are filthy rich with bank accounts all over Europe......his family members land the best do nothing jobs on the planet....
> You attack Trump over made up shit while you defend open corruption by Biden.....you make me sick...you are exactly what is wrong with our nation...its fucks like you that are ruining the greatest nation on earth....
> You are a dog shit pile in the roadway of American advancement liberty and justice....GOP bad DNC good...that is your mantra no matter how much evidence to the contrary gets shoved in your faggot commie fascist face....its a good thing your type is dying off...and your ideology is being exposed as anti freedom...and anti American....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he's corrupt, fine.  Go get him.  But do it right.  Don't use corrupt channels to do it.  Don't send one criminal using criminal actions to go after another criminal.  And that may very well be where we are right now.  We clean up one Criminal at a time.  Right now, the criminal we are trying to deal with is Rump who is the larger and more important criminal.  After we deal with Rump, if you believe that Biden is a criminal worth going after then we should go after him.  But one criminal at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden is a criminal, that would justify Trumps concerns and blow the hell out of the commiecrat hoax, wouldn't it?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sending a criminal to use criminal methods to attempt to  catch a  suspected criminal has always been illegal in the United States.  It has a tendency to put law enforcement, Mayors and DAs behind bars or at least make them lose their jobs and more.  We are bagging a Criminal called Rump.  The verdict is pretty well in and only the sentencing phase is left to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you smoking or snorting? Trump asked for cooperation with the AG 4 times in the call. Not a damn thing illegal about that.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

 
We do a lot for your country.... we need a favor

Trump's mobster upbringing at its best.


----------



## RealDave

OKTexas said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*"That means that investigation into Burisma was still open when Shokin was fired."*_
> 
> That's why I said, _*"dormant,"*_ and not, "closed."
> 
> I swear, you people have the brain of a gnat.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you ever heard the phrase...sitting on it...?...burying it...?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care what you want to call it -- there was no active investigation into Burisma when Biden got Shokin fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you defending corruption?...what the fuck is your problem?...we all know Joe and who he is...he has been the most corrupted senator we have seen in a long time...his family and he are filthy rich with bank accounts all over Europe......his family members land the best do nothing jobs on the planet....
> You attack Trump over made up shit while you defend open corruption by Biden.....you make me sick...you are exactly what is wrong with our nation...its fucks like you that are ruining the greatest nation on earth....
> You are a dog shit pile in the roadway of American advancement liberty and justice....GOP bad DNC good...that is your mantra no matter how much evidence to the contrary gets shoved in your faggot commie fascist face....its a good thing your type is dying off...and your ideology is being exposed as anti freedom...and anti American....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he's corrupt, fine.  Go get him.  But do it right.  Don't use corrupt channels to do it.  Don't send one criminal using criminal actions to go after another criminal.  And that may very well be where we are right now.  We clean up one Criminal at a time.  Right now, the criminal we are trying to deal with is Rump who is the larger and more important criminal.  After we deal with Rump, if you believe that Biden is a criminal worth going after then we should go after him.  But one criminal at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden is a criminal, that would justify Trumps concerns and blow the hell out of the commiecrat hoax, wouldn't it?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

 And when he isn't??   Then will you assfucks shut the fuck up?


----------



## RealDave

beautress said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell Putin to mind his own business.  In 2014, Biden Junior was already a multi millionaire by his own devices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, his wife said he was blowing money so fast they couldn't even pay their bills. It's all in the Politico article. Educate your lying hillbilly ass.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of unproven stuff in that article. Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?   Only you Trumpettes looking to distract from the fact your orange buddy is a crooked piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, "Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?"
> America doesn't go into foreign countries and demand that that country fire a federal judge so their son can get rich quick.
> 
> Stop being a dolt anytime at all, preferably before you face St. Peter and have to account for cozying up to such obvious false witnesses as the gross liars with trickle down lies to minions like you who feed on their hatred for an American President who's in there every day, doing his job so that the American people can remain employed and jobs come back to America to make it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's quite easy for Trump and associates to create all kinds of scenarios of misconduct by Hunter Biden in the Ukraine and create other scenarios linking Joe Biden.  However, without an offical investigation in the Ukraine, those scenarios will remain unproven conspiracy theories.  The Orange Clown has given his best shot at trying to pressure Ukraine into investigating Biden and has failed so it looks like he's is going to have to get busy on Twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're certainly confused, sir. President Trump has given millions of people better paying jobs just by encouraging American businesses to come back to America, and manufacture better products here. Of course, not all of you pick up a foreign-made Mr. Coffe carafe and notice the poor engineering job done on producing carafes that drip coffee all over the kitchen floor when transferring coffee from carafe to cup.
> 
> American-manufactured Mr. Coffee products didn't make homemakers spill coffee all over the kitchen floor creating a lot of work to clean it up and either being late to work or having to come home to a kitchen that smells like stale coffee and has to be cleaned up before bedtime or have stale coffee smells floating all through the house all night long. I welcome America to bring all its jobs back home so things get made right and don't drive people over the edge with funky-horrid new products with ridiculous designs targeting Americans from afar. American-made products used to be purchased worldwide because they used to be made with pride and the best that the world had to offer.
> 
> When you open a box of anything made in China, you don't know what the hell your new set of problems is going to be--clocks sold at discount houses in college communities that don't last through the 4 years it takes to get through college and be on time to classes the whole time. American made clocks used to be made to last a lifetime, and my grandmother inherited a clock from her parents that was handed down to her daughter still working like a champ. The foreign made clocks start losing time after you change the batteries the first time, and the batteries that used to last at least a year now only work for 4 or 5 months, if you're lucky.
> 
> I'm sick of having to separate batteries so often and not put them into the main trash heaps that encourage people to bring used up batteries to a recycle place, usually available only in large towns, which could be a hundred miles away from the farm. You can say what you want about farmers, but they are stewards of the land and are more likely than everyone else to separate aluminum from tin cans, wash them, and take them to sell for next to nothing to someone who pays cash for boxes and sacks full of cleaned up cans. They also make sure the batteries are not part of their farm's ecosystem. They're wise people who love the earth, and they work their fingers to the bone to get safe food products to the market.
Click to expand...

  Do you realize that a lot of these overseas companies are there for the tax break given to them for doing it.

Obama had a plan to end that tax break & offer a tax incentive to come back here.  Republicans refused.

Some manufacturers go overseas to be closer to certain markets & to manufacture in their larger markets to avoid the uncertainty of exchange rates.


----------



## Meister

RealDave said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you ever heard the phrase...sitting on it...?...burying it...?....
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what you want to call it -- there was no active investigation into Burisma when Biden got Shokin fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you defending corruption?...what the fuck is your problem?...we all know Joe and who he is...he has been the most corrupted senator we have seen in a long time...his family and he are filthy rich with bank accounts all over Europe......his family members land the best do nothing jobs on the planet....
> You attack Trump over made up shit while you defend open corruption by Biden.....you make me sick...you are exactly what is wrong with our nation...its fucks like you that are ruining the greatest nation on earth....
> You are a dog shit pile in the roadway of American advancement liberty and justice....GOP bad DNC good...that is your mantra no matter how much evidence to the contrary gets shoved in your faggot commie fascist face....its a good thing your type is dying off...and your ideology is being exposed as anti freedom...and anti American....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he's corrupt, fine.  Go get him.  But do it right.  Don't use corrupt channels to do it.  Don't send one criminal using criminal actions to go after another criminal.  And that may very well be where we are right now.  We clean up one Criminal at a time.  Right now, the criminal we are trying to deal with is Rump who is the larger and more important criminal.  After we deal with Rump, if you believe that Biden is a criminal worth going after then we should go after him.  But one criminal at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden is a criminal, that would justify Trumps concerns and blow the hell out of the commiecrat hoax, wouldn't it?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when he isn't??   Then will you assfucks shut the fuck up?
Click to expand...

And when he is?  I'll bet you will whine like a baby and call a foul.


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mob Bosses get convicted all the time for Conspiracy to commit murder when they tell their underlings, "Make him go away".  That's code for kill them.  There are enough code phrases from Rump that show he was directing it from the git go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  You in the mob to know that?  And what cases are on file of a mob boss saying "make him go away" and convicted of a murder that never happened?
> 
> Even if your made-up story were true, in comparison to this situation, that would be like saying the authorities made up the definition of the phrase, not the mob, but was convicted on murder for defining the phrase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to go back and learn some history.  It's almost impossible to convict a mob boss under that condition.  So they go after peripheral  things like taxes, extortion, and more and convict them of those.  Ever wonder why they are going after Rump for a lot of things?  Like a mob boss, he has done a lot of things that were and are wrong.  The list is alarming.  Rump and his dealings before and after he was elected parallel a mob bosses behavior to the letter.  The more he gets away with the more grandeur his next one will be until finally the majority says, "Enough".  And that is where we are right now.  You gave a definition of what it takes to be an extremists.  About how weak one must be to follow in this light.  Well, you are fitting that definition to the letter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, the victim of the power of suggestion.
> 
> You and your ilk have had this "mob" thing stuck in your heads ever since pencil neck put on his mob act describing Trump's conversation with Zelensky.  Had he not done that, you would have never dreamt up these mob scenarios.
> 
> In any case, Trump is a businessman that has been audited by the IRS repeatedly.  In fact, under an IRS audit while running for President.  As for mob bosses, they were mostly outed by their underlings, who were nabbed for lesser crimes.  In order to get a reduced sentence, they agreed to testify against them.  See the movie Goodfellows when you get a chance.  It was based on an actual story.
> 
> Now did Trump deal with mob leaders?  He probably has, but so has any very successful NY business person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rump IS a mob leader.  You seem to think that a Mob Leader must be Italian.  Well, kiddo, there are Vietnamese ,, Korean, Columbian, Mexican, Chinese and more that are also Mob Leaders.  In Rumps case, he's a mutt but that hasn't kept him from being his own Mob Boss with his own Mob Family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see, so the leader of a family is a mob boss now?  I guess my father was a mob boss.
Click to expand...

  Trump uses mob tactics.   Learned from dealing with the mob in NYC.

"We have done your family great help, now I need a favor...."

This type of extortion & threats to get what you want.  To use minions to do your dirty deeds & then claim that you never said it.


----------



## RealDave

Meister said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what you want to call it -- there was no active investigation into Burisma when Biden got Shokin fired.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you defending corruption?...what the fuck is your problem?...we all know Joe and who he is...he has been the most corrupted senator we have seen in a long time...his family and he are filthy rich with bank accounts all over Europe......his family members land the best do nothing jobs on the planet....
> You attack Trump over made up shit while you defend open corruption by Biden.....you make me sick...you are exactly what is wrong with our nation...its fucks like you that are ruining the greatest nation on earth....
> You are a dog shit pile in the roadway of American advancement liberty and justice....GOP bad DNC good...that is your mantra no matter how much evidence to the contrary gets shoved in your faggot commie fascist face....its a good thing your type is dying off...and your ideology is being exposed as anti freedom...and anti American....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he's corrupt, fine.  Go get him.  But do it right.  Don't use corrupt channels to do it.  Don't send one criminal using criminal actions to go after another criminal.  And that may very well be where we are right now.  We clean up one Criminal at a time.  Right now, the criminal we are trying to deal with is Rump who is the larger and more important criminal.  After we deal with Rump, if you believe that Biden is a criminal worth going after then we should go after him.  But one criminal at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden is a criminal, that would justify Trumps concerns and blow the hell out of the commiecrat hoax, wouldn't it?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when he isn't??   Then will you assfucks shut the fuck up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when he is?  I'll bet you will whine like a baby and call a foul.
Click to expand...

 If he committed a crime, punish him.    I have no desire to back crooks & thieves & liars like you do.


----------



## Meister

RealDave said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you defending corruption?...what the fuck is your problem?...we all know Joe and who he is...he has been the most corrupted senator we have seen in a long time...his family and he are filthy rich with bank accounts all over Europe......his family members land the best do nothing jobs on the planet....
> You attack Trump over made up shit while you defend open corruption by Biden.....you make me sick...you are exactly what is wrong with our nation...its fucks like you that are ruining the greatest nation on earth....
> You are a dog shit pile in the roadway of American advancement liberty and justice....GOP bad DNC good...that is your mantra no matter how much evidence to the contrary gets shoved in your faggot commie fascist face....its a good thing your type is dying off...and your ideology is being exposed as anti freedom...and anti American....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he's corrupt, fine.  Go get him.  But do it right.  Don't use corrupt channels to do it.  Don't send one criminal using criminal actions to go after another criminal.  And that may very well be where we are right now.  We clean up one Criminal at a time.  Right now, the criminal we are trying to deal with is Rump who is the larger and more important criminal.  After we deal with Rump, if you believe that Biden is a criminal worth going after then we should go after him.  But one criminal at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden is a criminal, that would justify Trumps concerns and blow the hell out of the commiecrat hoax, wouldn't it?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when he isn't??   Then will you assfucks shut the fuck up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when he is?  I'll bet you will whine like a baby and call a foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he committed a crime, punish him.    I have no desire to back crooks & thieves & liars like you do.
Click to expand...

Well, with his own words spoken, that IS exactly what you're doing.  Who are you trying to kid?


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what you want to call it -- there was no active investigation into Burisma when Biden got Shokin fired.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you defending corruption?...what the fuck is your problem?...we all know Joe and who he is...he has been the most corrupted senator we have seen in a long time...his family and he are filthy rich with bank accounts all over Europe......his family members land the best do nothing jobs on the planet....
> You attack Trump over made up shit while you defend open corruption by Biden.....you make me sick...you are exactly what is wrong with our nation...its fucks like you that are ruining the greatest nation on earth....
> You are a dog shit pile in the roadway of American advancement liberty and justice....GOP bad DNC good...that is your mantra no matter how much evidence to the contrary gets shoved in your faggot commie fascist face....its a good thing your type is dying off...and your ideology is being exposed as anti freedom...and anti American....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he's corrupt, fine.  Go get him.  But do it right.  Don't use corrupt channels to do it.  Don't send one criminal using criminal actions to go after another criminal.  And that may very well be where we are right now.  We clean up one Criminal at a time.  Right now, the criminal we are trying to deal with is Rump who is the larger and more important criminal.  After we deal with Rump, if you believe that Biden is a criminal worth going after then we should go after him.  But one criminal at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden is a criminal, that would justify Trumps concerns and blow the hell out of the commiecrat hoax, wouldn't it?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sending a criminal to use criminal methods to attempt to  catch a  suspected criminal has always been illegal in the United States.  It has a tendency to put law enforcement, Mayors and DAs behind bars or at least make them lose their jobs and more.  We are bagging a Criminal called Rump.  The verdict is pretty well in and only the sentencing phase is left to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you smoking or snorting? Trump asked for cooperation with the AG 4 times in the call. Not a damn thing illegal about that.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Which was Trump lying to Zelensky since Trump didn't mention that to Barr.


----------



## OKTexas

RealDave said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you defending corruption?...what the fuck is your problem?...we all know Joe and who he is...he has been the most corrupted senator we have seen in a long time...his family and he are filthy rich with bank accounts all over Europe......his family members land the best do nothing jobs on the planet....
> You attack Trump over made up shit while you defend open corruption by Biden.....you make me sick...you are exactly what is wrong with our nation...its fucks like you that are ruining the greatest nation on earth....
> You are a dog shit pile in the roadway of American advancement liberty and justice....GOP bad DNC good...that is your mantra no matter how much evidence to the contrary gets shoved in your faggot commie fascist face....its a good thing your type is dying off...and your ideology is being exposed as anti freedom...and anti American....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he's corrupt, fine.  Go get him.  But do it right.  Don't use corrupt channels to do it.  Don't send one criminal using criminal actions to go after another criminal.  And that may very well be where we are right now.  We clean up one Criminal at a time.  Right now, the criminal we are trying to deal with is Rump who is the larger and more important criminal.  After we deal with Rump, if you believe that Biden is a criminal worth going after then we should go after him.  But one criminal at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden is a criminal, that would justify Trumps concerns and blow the hell out of the commiecrat hoax, wouldn't it?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sending a criminal to use criminal methods to attempt to  catch a  suspected criminal has always been illegal in the United States.  It has a tendency to put law enforcement, Mayors and DAs behind bars or at least make them lose their jobs and more.  We are bagging a Criminal called Rump.  The verdict is pretty well in and only the sentencing phase is left to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you smoking or snorting? Trump asked for cooperation with the AG 4 times in the call. Not a damn thing illegal about that.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do a lot for your country.... we need a favor
> 
> Trump's mobster upbringing at its best.
Click to expand...



I'll have to nominate you for the best cherry picker award, taking individual phrases out of context. Good job commie.

.


----------



## OKTexas

RealDave said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you ever heard the phrase...sitting on it...?...burying it...?....
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what you want to call it -- there was no active investigation into Burisma when Biden got Shokin fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you defending corruption?...what the fuck is your problem?...we all know Joe and who he is...he has been the most corrupted senator we have seen in a long time...his family and he are filthy rich with bank accounts all over Europe......his family members land the best do nothing jobs on the planet....
> You attack Trump over made up shit while you defend open corruption by Biden.....you make me sick...you are exactly what is wrong with our nation...its fucks like you that are ruining the greatest nation on earth....
> You are a dog shit pile in the roadway of American advancement liberty and justice....GOP bad DNC good...that is your mantra no matter how much evidence to the contrary gets shoved in your faggot commie fascist face....its a good thing your type is dying off...and your ideology is being exposed as anti freedom...and anti American....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he's corrupt, fine.  Go get him.  But do it right.  Don't use corrupt channels to do it.  Don't send one criminal using criminal actions to go after another criminal.  And that may very well be where we are right now.  We clean up one Criminal at a time.  Right now, the criminal we are trying to deal with is Rump who is the larger and more important criminal.  After we deal with Rump, if you believe that Biden is a criminal worth going after then we should go after him.  But one criminal at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden is a criminal, that would justify Trumps concerns and blow the hell out of the commiecrat hoax, wouldn't it?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when he isn't??   Then will you assfucks shut the fuck up?
Click to expand...



Durham just started looking into Ukraine, the hoax will most likely be over before he's finished.

.


----------



## The Purge

Oh my!..Second Adam Schiff Staffer Linked to Burisma-Backed Think Tank, ‘Close Friends’ with Alleged.LEAKER...er... Whistleblower!!!

Yet another staffer for Rep. Adam Schiff served as a fellow for the Atlantic Council, a think tank that is funded by and works in partnership with Burisma, the natural gas company at the center of allegations regarding Joe Biden and his son, Hunter Biden. Sean Misko has been described as “close friends” with Eric Ciaramella, whom Real Clear Investigations suggests is the likely so-called whistleblower. Misko reportedly joined Schiff’s staff at the House Intelligence Committee in August – the same month the so-called whistleblower’s complaint was filed after first reportedly interfacing with a staffer for Schiff’s office.

Misko in 2015 was a yearlong “Millennium Fellow” at the Burisma-funded Atlantic Council, which has been under the microscope for its ties to other individuals associated with the Trump impeachment inquiry.

(Excerpt) Read more at breitbart.com ...

----------

Given the hysterics the DemonRATS, and their toadies in the Fake News, are going into over the Ukraine, I have to wonder just how much US Taxpayer money did the Democrats launder through the Ukraine in the last 30 years?.....Piglousi was right when she told the Sqyad not to impeach....when the Senate gets it a SHITLOAD OF SHIT is going to fall on the DemonRATS....Don't  think so, think about this....Lindsey Graham is going to be in charge of the impeachment matter in the Senate....like his DEAD BEAST FRIEND McLAME, he has eyes on being president after Trump....he is currently only 64 years old and seeing all the 70+ candidates running will give him at least 3 shots at it after Trump....IF HE CAN PULL THE PLUG ON DEATHRAT CORRUPTION...THE TRUMP SUPPORTERS WILL DEMAND HE RUN ON THE TRUMP DESTROYING THE SWAMP TICKET as early as 2024!....I personally dont care for him but if he can destroy the communist left...HE HAS MY VOTE  and perhaps....


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you defending corruption?...what the fuck is your problem?...we all know Joe and who he is...he has been the most corrupted senator we have seen in a long time...his family and he are filthy rich with bank accounts all over Europe......his family members land the best do nothing jobs on the planet....
> You attack Trump over made up shit while you defend open corruption by Biden.....you make me sick...you are exactly what is wrong with our nation...its fucks like you that are ruining the greatest nation on earth....
> You are a dog shit pile in the roadway of American advancement liberty and justice....GOP bad DNC good...that is your mantra no matter how much evidence to the contrary gets shoved in your faggot commie fascist face....its a good thing your type is dying off...and your ideology is being exposed as anti freedom...and anti American....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he's corrupt, fine.  Go get him.  But do it right.  Don't use corrupt channels to do it.  Don't send one criminal using criminal actions to go after another criminal.  And that may very well be where we are right now.  We clean up one Criminal at a time.  Right now, the criminal we are trying to deal with is Rump who is the larger and more important criminal.  After we deal with Rump, if you believe that Biden is a criminal worth going after then we should go after him.  But one criminal at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden is a criminal, that would justify Trumps concerns and blow the hell out of the commiecrat hoax, wouldn't it?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sending a criminal to use criminal methods to attempt to  catch a  suspected criminal has always been illegal in the United States.  It has a tendency to put law enforcement, Mayors and DAs behind bars or at least make them lose their jobs and more.  We are bagging a Criminal called Rump.  The verdict is pretty well in and only the sentencing phase is left to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you smoking or snorting? Trump asked for cooperation with the AG 4 times in the call. Not a damn thing illegal about that.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which was Trump lying to Zelensky since Trump didn't mention that to Barr.
Click to expand...



Yet Durham is looking into Ukraine, go figure.

.


----------



## RealDave

The Purge said:


> Oh my!..Second Adam Schiff Staffer Linked to Burisma-Backed Think Tank, ‘Close Friends’ with Alleged.LEAKER...er... Whistleblower!!!
> 
> Yet another staffer for Rep. Adam Schiff served as a fellow for the Atlantic Council, a think tank that is funded by and works in partnership with Burisma, the natural gas company at the center of allegations regarding Joe Biden and his son, Hunter Biden. Sean Misko has been described as “close friends” with Eric Ciaramella, whom Real Clear Investigations suggests is the likely so-called whistleblower. Misko reportedly joined Schiff’s staff at the House Intelligence Committee in August – the same month the so-called whistleblower’s complaint was filed after first reportedly interfacing with a staffer for Schiff’s office.
> 
> Misko in 2015 was a yearlong “Millennium Fellow” at the Burisma-funded Atlantic Council, which has been under the microscope for its ties to other individuals associated with the Trump impeachment inquiry.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at breitbart.com ...
> 
> ----------
> 
> Given the hysterics the DemonRATS, and their toadies in the Fake News, are going into over the Ukraine, I have to wonder just how much US Taxpayer money did the Democrats launder through the Ukraine in the last 30 years?.....Piglousi was right when she told the Sqyad not to impeach....when the Senate gets it a SHITLOAD OF SHIT is going to fall on the DemonRATS....Don't  think so, think about this....Lindsey Graham is going to be in charge of the impeachment matter in the Senate....like his DEAD BEAST FRIEND McLAME, he has eyes on being president after Trump....he is currently only 64 years old and seeing all the 70+ candidates running will give him at least 3 shots at it after Trump....IF HE CAN PULL THE PLUG ON DEATHRAT CORRUPTION...THE TRUMP SUPPORTERS WILL DEMAND HE RUN ON THE TRUMP DESTROYING THE SWAMP TICKET as early as 2024!....I personally dont care for him but if he can destroy the communist left...HE HAS MY VOTE  and perhaps....


 Breitbart.  hahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## RealDave

Meister said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he's corrupt, fine.  Go get him.  But do it right.  Don't use corrupt channels to do it.  Don't send one criminal using criminal actions to go after another criminal.  And that may very well be where we are right now.  We clean up one Criminal at a time.  Right now, the criminal we are trying to deal with is Rump who is the larger and more important criminal.  After we deal with Rump, if you believe that Biden is a criminal worth going after then we should go after him.  But one criminal at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden is a criminal, that would justify Trumps concerns and blow the hell out of the commiecrat hoax, wouldn't it?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when he isn't??   Then will you assfucks shut the fuck up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when he is?  I'll bet you will whine like a baby and call a foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he committed a crime, punish him.    I have no desire to back crooks & thieves & liars like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, with his own words spoken, that IS exactly what you're doing.  Who are you trying to kid?
Click to expand...


I am not backing Trump, you are. Trump is a proven fraud & business cheat.  A proven liar.

I am not backing Biden.  I said if he is shown to be a crook to prosecute him.

Trump has been shown to be a crook & dumbfuck you is STILL supporting his fat ass.


----------



## RealDave

OKTexas said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he's corrupt, fine.  Go get him.  But do it right.  Don't use corrupt channels to do it.  Don't send one criminal using criminal actions to go after another criminal.  And that may very well be where we are right now.  We clean up one Criminal at a time.  Right now, the criminal we are trying to deal with is Rump who is the larger and more important criminal.  After we deal with Rump, if you believe that Biden is a criminal worth going after then we should go after him.  But one criminal at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden is a criminal, that would justify Trumps concerns and blow the hell out of the commiecrat hoax, wouldn't it?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sending a criminal to use criminal methods to attempt to  catch a  suspected criminal has always been illegal in the United States.  It has a tendency to put law enforcement, Mayors and DAs behind bars or at least make them lose their jobs and more.  We are bagging a Criminal called Rump.  The verdict is pretty well in and only the sentencing phase is left to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you smoking or snorting? Trump asked for cooperation with the AG 4 times in the call. Not a damn thing illegal about that.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do a lot for your country.... we need a favor
> 
> Trump's mobster upbringing at its best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to nominate you for the best cherry picker award, taking individual phrases out of context. Good job commie.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

 Nothing out of context at all.  Just dumbass you ignoring the truth as usual/..

Trump is a piece of shit.  Always has been.


----------



## The Purge

RealDave said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my!..Second Adam Schiff Staffer Linked to Burisma-Backed Think Tank, ‘Close Friends’ with Alleged.LEAKER...er... Whistleblower!!!
> 
> Yet another staffer for Rep. Adam Schiff served as a fellow for the Atlantic Council, a think tank that is funded by and works in partnership with Burisma, the natural gas company at the center of allegations regarding Joe Biden and his son, Hunter Biden. Sean Misko has been described as “close friends” with Eric Ciaramella, whom Real Clear Investigations suggests is the likely so-called whistleblower. Misko reportedly joined Schiff’s staff at the House Intelligence Committee in August – the same month the so-called whistleblower’s complaint was filed after first reportedly interfacing with a staffer for Schiff’s office.
> 
> Misko in 2015 was a yearlong “Millennium Fellow” at the Burisma-funded Atlantic Council, which has been under the microscope for its ties to other individuals associated with the Trump impeachment inquiry.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at breitbart.com ...
> 
> ----------
> 
> Given the hysterics the DemonRATS, and their toadies in the Fake News, are going into over the Ukraine, I have to wonder just how much US Taxpayer money did the Democrats launder through the Ukraine in the last 30 years?.....Piglousi was right when she told the Sqyad not to impeach....when the Senate gets it a SHITLOAD OF SHIT is going to fall on the DemonRATS....Don't  think so, think about this....Lindsey Graham is going to be in charge of the impeachment matter in the Senate....like his DEAD BEAST FRIEND McLAME, he has eyes on being president after Trump....he is currently only 64 years old and seeing all the 70+ candidates running will give him at least 3 shots at it after Trump....IF HE CAN PULL THE PLUG ON DEATHRAT CORRUPTION...THE TRUMP SUPPORTERS WILL DEMAND HE RUN ON THE TRUMP DESTROYING THE SWAMP TICKET as early as 2024!....I personally dont care for him but if he can destroy the communist left...HE HAS MY VOTE  and perhaps....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breitbart.  hahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahaha
Click to expand...

I do love TRIGGERING THE AMERICAN HATERS when they have NOTHING to refute what I posted....No wonder all the scum left on USMB hasn't  got a 3 digit IQ if added together!!!...ROTFLMFAO!!!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  You in the mob to know that?  And what cases are on file of a mob boss saying "make him go away" and convicted of a murder that never happened?
> 
> Even if your made-up story were true, in comparison to this situation, that would be like saying the authorities made up the definition of the phrase, not the mob, but was convicted on murder for defining the phrase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really need to go back and learn some history.  It's almost impossible to convict a mob boss under that condition.  So they go after peripheral  things like taxes, extortion, and more and convict them of those.  Ever wonder why they are going after Rump for a lot of things?  Like a mob boss, he has done a lot of things that were and are wrong.  The list is alarming.  Rump and his dealings before and after he was elected parallel a mob bosses behavior to the letter.  The more he gets away with the more grandeur his next one will be until finally the majority says, "Enough".  And that is where we are right now.  You gave a definition of what it takes to be an extremists.  About how weak one must be to follow in this light.  Well, you are fitting that definition to the letter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, the victim of the power of suggestion.
> 
> You and your ilk have had this "mob" thing stuck in your heads ever since pencil neck put on his mob act describing Trump's conversation with Zelensky.  Had he not done that, you would have never dreamt up these mob scenarios.
> 
> In any case, Trump is a businessman that has been audited by the IRS repeatedly.  In fact, under an IRS audit while running for President.  As for mob bosses, they were mostly outed by their underlings, who were nabbed for lesser crimes.  In order to get a reduced sentence, they agreed to testify against them.  See the movie Goodfellows when you get a chance.  It was based on an actual story.
> 
> Now did Trump deal with mob leaders?  He probably has, but so has any very successful NY business person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rump IS a mob leader.  You seem to think that a Mob Leader must be Italian.  Well, kiddo, there are Vietnamese ,, Korean, Columbian, Mexican, Chinese and more that are also Mob Leaders.  In Rumps case, he's a mutt but that hasn't kept him from being his own Mob Boss with his own Mob Family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see, so the leader of a family is a mob boss now?  I guess my father was a mob boss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump uses mob tactics.   Learned from dealing with the mob in NYC.
> 
> "We have done your family great help, now I need a favor...."
> 
> This type of extortion & threats to get what you want.  To use minions to do your dirty deeds & then claim that you never said it.
Click to expand...


We all know what he said, and he never gave Zelensky any ultimatum.  I know you puppets let that pencil neck plant this mob scene in your head, but Zelensky doesn't know anything about our mobs, so even if Trump was talking that way, Zelensky wouldn't know it. 

On your side, we have: 

I thought he meant.
I presumed. 
I heard. 

On our side: 

Phone transcript. 
Sondland testifying what Trump instructed him to do which was no quid pro quo.  
Zelensky statement he felt no pressure from Trump during the phone call.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, his wife said he was blowing money so fast they couldn't even pay their bills. It's all in the Politico article. Educate your lying hillbilly ass.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of unproven stuff in that article. Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?   Only you Trumpettes looking to distract from the fact your orange buddy is a crooked piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, "Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?"
> America doesn't go into foreign countries and demand that that country fire a federal judge so their son can get rich quick.
> 
> Stop being a dolt anytime at all, preferably before you face St. Peter and have to account for cozying up to such obvious false witnesses as the gross liars with trickle down lies to minions like you who feed on their hatred for an American President who's in there every day, doing his job so that the American people can remain employed and jobs come back to America to make it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's quite easy for Trump and associates to create all kinds of scenarios of misconduct by Hunter Biden in the Ukraine and create other scenarios linking Joe Biden.  However, without an offical investigation in the Ukraine, those scenarios will remain unproven conspiracy theories.  The Orange Clown has given his best shot at trying to pressure Ukraine into investigating Biden and has failed so it looks like he's is going to have to get busy on Twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're certainly confused, sir. President Trump has given millions of people better paying jobs just by encouraging American businesses to come back to America, and manufacture better products here. Of course, not all of you pick up a foreign-made Mr. Coffe carafe and notice the poor engineering job done on producing carafes that drip coffee all over the kitchen floor when transferring coffee from carafe to cup.
> 
> American-manufactured Mr. Coffee products didn't make homemakers spill coffee all over the kitchen floor creating a lot of work to clean it up and either being late to work or having to come home to a kitchen that smells like stale coffee and has to be cleaned up before bedtime or have stale coffee smells floating all through the house all night long. I welcome America to bring all its jobs back home so things get made right and don't drive people over the edge with funky-horrid new products with ridiculous designs targeting Americans from afar. American-made products used to be purchased worldwide because they used to be made with pride and the best that the world had to offer.
> 
> When you open a box of anything made in China, you don't know what the hell your new set of problems is going to be--clocks sold at discount houses in college communities that don't last through the 4 years it takes to get through college and be on time to classes the whole time. American made clocks used to be made to last a lifetime, and my grandmother inherited a clock from her parents that was handed down to her daughter still working like a champ. The foreign made clocks start losing time after you change the batteries the first time, and the batteries that used to last at least a year now only work for 4 or 5 months, if you're lucky.
> 
> I'm sick of having to separate batteries so often and not put them into the main trash heaps that encourage people to bring used up batteries to a recycle place, usually available only in large towns, which could be a hundred miles away from the farm. You can say what you want about farmers, but they are stewards of the land and are more likely than everyone else to separate aluminum from tin cans, wash them, and take them to sell for next to nothing to someone who pays cash for boxes and sacks full of cleaned up cans. They also make sure the batteries are not part of their farm's ecosystem. They're wise people who love the earth, and they work their fingers to the bone to get safe food products to the market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you realize that a lot of these overseas companies are there for the tax break given to them for doing it.
> 
> Obama had a plan to end that tax break & offer a tax incentive to come back here.  Republicans refused.
> 
> Some manufacturers go overseas to be closer to certain markets & to manufacture in their larger markets to avoid the uncertainty of exchange rates.
Click to expand...


Nobody gets a tax break for moving overseas.  That's a leftist urban legend.  The only tax breaks a company gets is moving expenses.  And they get those breaks whether they're  moving from Detroit to Chicago, or from New York to Brazil.  It's not much and certainly not worth all the expense of moving.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he's corrupt, fine.  Go get him.  But do it right.  Don't use corrupt channels to do it.  Don't send one criminal using criminal actions to go after another criminal.  And that may very well be where we are right now.  We clean up one Criminal at a time.  Right now, the criminal we are trying to deal with is Rump who is the larger and more important criminal.  After we deal with Rump, if you believe that Biden is a criminal worth going after then we should go after him.  But one criminal at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden is a criminal, that would justify Trumps concerns and blow the hell out of the commiecrat hoax, wouldn't it?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sending a criminal to use criminal methods to attempt to  catch a  suspected criminal has always been illegal in the United States.  It has a tendency to put law enforcement, Mayors and DAs behind bars or at least make them lose their jobs and more.  We are bagging a Criminal called Rump.  The verdict is pretty well in and only the sentencing phase is left to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you smoking or snorting? Trump asked for cooperation with the AG 4 times in the call. Not a damn thing illegal about that.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which was Trump lying to Zelensky since Trump didn't mention that to Barr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Durham is looking into Ukraine, go figure.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

So? It doesn't involve the Bidens or Trump's impeachment or Trump lying to Zelensky about meeting with Barr.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Dont let Fake Dave troll you guys.  He doesn’t believe that he says.  No one can actually be that stupid IRL.


----------



## flack

ColonelAngus said:


> Dont let Fake Dave troll you guys.  He doesn’t believe that he says.  No one can actually be that stupid IRL.


Oh yes he is. I've known him a long time and he hasn't changed one bit.


----------



## ColonelAngus

flack said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont let Fake Dave troll you guys.  He doesn’t believe that he says.  No one can actually be that stupid IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes he is. I've known him a long time and he hasn't changed one bit.
Click to expand...


Troll troll troll.

This is obviously a fake Dave burner account.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Fake Dave can’t be walking around so angry all the time.  So so so mad.  His blood pressure must be so high.


----------



## Rambunctious

Daryl Hunt said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you defending corruption?...what the fuck is your problem?...we all know Joe and who he is...he has been the most corrupted senator we have seen in a long time...his family and he are filthy rich with bank accounts all over Europe......his family members land the best do nothing jobs on the planet....
> You attack Trump over made up shit while you defend open corruption by Biden.....you make me sick...you are exactly what is wrong with our nation...its fucks like you that are ruining the greatest nation on earth....
> You are a dog shit pile in the roadway of American advancement liberty and justice....GOP bad DNC good...that is your mantra no matter how much evidence to the contrary gets shoved in your faggot commie fascist face....its a good thing your type is dying off...and your ideology is being exposed as anti freedom...and anti American....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he's corrupt, fine.  Go get him.  But do it right.  Don't use corrupt channels to do it.  Don't send one criminal using criminal actions to go after another criminal.  And that may very well be where we are right now.  We clean up one Criminal at a time.  Right now, the criminal we are trying to deal with is Rump who is the larger and more important criminal.  After we deal with Rump, if you believe that Biden is a criminal worth going after then we should go after him.  But one criminal at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden is a criminal, that would justify Trumps concerns and blow the hell out of the commiecrat hoax, wouldn't it?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sending a criminal to use criminal methods to attempt to  catch a  suspected criminal has always been illegal in the United States.  It has a tendency to put law enforcement, Mayors and DAs behind bars or at least make them lose their jobs and more.  We are bagging a Criminal called Rump.  The verdict is pretty well in and only the sentencing phase is left to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you smoking or snorting? Trump asked for cooperation with the AG 4 times in the call. Not a damn thing illegal about that.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rudy is NOT the AG.  He's Rumps personal Attorney trying to do an illegal action under the cover of client lawyer privilege protection.  Once again, Ivan (can I call you by your first name) you lie about what really has happened.
Click to expand...

The president has a right to private counsel and his lawyer has an obligation to uncover crimes against his client....


----------



## Doc7505

*Second Adam Schiff Staffer Linked to Burisma-Backed Think Tank, ‘Close Friends’ with Alleged ‘Whistleblower’*​



Second Adam Schiff Staffer Linked to Burisma-Backed Think Tank, 'Close Friends' with Alleged 'Whistleblower'
26 Nov 19 ~ By Aaron Klein
Yet another staffer for Rep. Adam Schiff served as a fellow for the Atlantic Council, a think tank that is funded by and works in partnership with Burisma, the natural gas company at the center of allegations regarding Joe Biden and his son, Hunter Biden. Sean Misko has been described as “close friends” with Eric Ciaramella, whom Real Clear Investigations suggests is the likely so-called whistleblower. Misko reportedly joined Schiff’s staff at the House Intelligence Committee in August – the same month the so-called whistleblower’s complaint was filed after first reportedly interfacing with a staffer for Schiff’s office.




Comment:
Things are beginning to gel. We first ties of Schitf with Glen Simpson of GPS and now a Staffer of Schitf is found pussy footing with Eric Ciaramella. All linked to Burisma. Strange the collusion here has not been exposed before.
Avid Progressive Marxist Socialist Democrat Leftists and their "Resistance" in going along with the impeachment lie, simply put, they've put their careers ahead of our country’s welfare and survival. This is turning back on them as truth continues to come out. Come on everyone. This is all a joke. It needs to be followed through on and these scum need to be prosecuted and put in jail.
This is just the start. Not only the Biden, Kerry and Pelosi all have sons that are involved with Bursima and Ukrainian gas & oil companies. This is just getting started with the Senate - they write the rules for foreign aid that enable payola and kickbacks and Giuliani is pressuring Graham over ambassador Taylor blocking visas for three Ukrainians who are trying to come here to testify. Stock up on popcorn..This particular part of the Swamp is turning out to be a pool of warm, oozing, stinky Schitf. What webs we weave when we create tell lies.


----------



## bripat9643

idb said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we know that Eric Fucking Ciaramella is the mole, the democrats are fucked. It's about on the level of Chuck Schumer filing a complaint...
> 
> 
> 
> The identity of the whistle blower or his evidence no longer matters.
> The investigation has moved on well past him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  We all know it matters, and he will certainly have to testify in the Senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...it doesn't matter and I'm sure the Senate will be much more interested in testimony from all the witnesses with firsthand knowledge of the President's actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it doesn't matter, then why are Schiff ass kissing turds like you trying so hard to get everyone to ignore him?
> 
> The Senate is going to rake the so-called "whistleblower" over the coals.  For a least a week we will be regaled with all the evidence that he hates Trump and that he has been conspiring for three years stage a coup against him.
> 
> Schiff will also have his time in the hot seat.  He won't be coming back to the House next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...what does it matter if the whistleblower is the biggest Trump-hating Communist in the universe?
> The enquiry is proceeding to uncover actual testimony from first-hand witnesses.
> The whistleblower is no longer relevant to the process.
Click to expand...

It doesn't matter how many times you claim otherwise, the whistleblower is highly relevant.


----------



## Rambunctious

This whole thing is blowing up in the dems faces....more dems each day are backing away from impeachment....that tells me their phones are melting...so regardless of this mornings CNN bullshit poll I'm convinced its not going well for Schiff and Company....and stories about Schiff and his whistle buddy add to the concern by his fellow dems...


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it names who is authorized to make requests that Ukraine must comply with.   Ukraine is free to ignore any other request, but nothing in the treaty makes other requests illegal.
> 
> I just made it clear that you're the lying moron.  You tried to put one over on forum members by omitting the crucial section of the document that defines what "authorized" means.
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fucking moron, the treaty authorizes no one else but the section I mentioned to make the request.
> 
> It also requires the Attorney General to name the authority of an ongoing investigation, proceeding or prosecution for which the other country's assistance is requested. There was no such investigation, proceeding or prosecution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  I just explained to you the meaning of the term "authorize," and you ignore it.
> 
> They are "authorized" to make a request that the government of Ukraine must comply with.  Otherwise the government of Ukraine can ignore it.  However, it's not illegal for any other person to make such a request.  Trump was operating under the terms of the treaty by directing Barr to contact the government of Ukraine.  That's why Schiff is no longer pursuing the "quid pro quo" line of attack.   I realizes that will go nowhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, YOU posted...
> 
> _The contracting states shall provide mutual assistance, *in accordance with the provisions of this treaty*, in connection with the investigation, prosecution, and prevention of offenses, and in proceedings related to criminal matters._​
> Emphasis added to highlight what a lying fucking moron you are.
> 
> _*"in accordance with the provisions of this treaty*_ includes the stated provision that our Attorney General, or someone the Attorney General designates, makes the reqest.
> 
> And he or she has to name our authority on the investigation, proceeding or prosecution with which we are requesting help -- which was non-existent in this case.
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> YOU posted that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've already explained that three times, moron.  It doesn't mean that requests for assistance can't be made by other means.  All it means is that if want Ukraine to be obligate to comply with the request, you have to follow the procedure outlined in the treaty.
> 
> How many times does this have to be explained to you, shit for brains?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Lying fucking moron, one of the provisions of the treaty is that requests come from the central authority.
> 
> YOU posted, mutual assistance shall be provided _*"in accordance with the provisions of this treaty."*_
> 
> Now you're ignoring the very words YOU posted to falsely claim the provision stipulating the central authority shall make such requsts.
Click to expand...

Once again you are trying to claim that the treaty makes it illegally for any requests to be made that don't go through the channels outlined in the treaty.  I've already proven that to be false, and you even admitted it.

It's difficult to describe what a douchebag dumbass you are.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Rambunctious said:


> This whole thing is blowing up in the dems faces....more dems each day are backing away from impeachment....that tells me their phones are melting...so regardless of this mornings CNN bullshit poll I'm convinced its not going well for Schiff and Company....and stories about Schiff and his whistle buddy add to the concern by his fellow dems...



Democrats are poll slaves.  Whatever the polls indicate to do, that's what Democrats run on. 

Between the decreasing television audience of the inquiry, and the fact they are losing a lot of ground with Independents, they are second guessing their little stunt.  On one hand, they are trying to keep the radicals happy, on the other, they don't want to lose leadership of the House.  

I'm sure they regret trying to pull this off in the first place now.


----------



## Rambunctious

Its amazing to watch the shamed CNN this morning...they are acting like the white house is surrounded by the people demanding that Trump step down...they act as if 99% of the people want Trump impeached....I never thought an entire  network could go mad but that is what is happening at CNN today.....


----------



## The Purge

*Thank you, demonRATS and IMPEACHMENT!...Hunter Biden may have to pay back the millions he made, which were stolen ...*

*Daily Torch ^ *| November 26, 2019 | Bill Wilson

The one, overriding impression that Democrats, media and the left have left on many Americans after two weeks of the “impeachment” circus” is not what they intended. They have left the unmistakable impression of fear; near-panic levels of terror. And from what is now seeping out, they have every reason to feel this way.





You see, their con-game is about to be exposed. The merciless corruption and venal disregard for the American people that has become their entire operating model is on the verge of being dragged through the streets for all to see and ridicule.





At every turn, the true matter before the nation is becoming more and more obvious – the deep and systemic corruption that the Obama administration imposed on America, the disdain of the American people by the globalist elite, and the desperation to hide the facts from the public even at the cost of the legitimacy America’s most central institutions.





The list is long. From the vile action of the communist-supporting John Brennan of Obama’s CIA to the likely criminal “leadership” of the FBI under Comey, to the globalist hit-squad at the State Department, the picture is one of arrogant disregard for the law, an almost adolescent rebellion against the nation that has given them so much. And while the list of violators is long, it is fitting that the crux of the current debate starts with the outright, open corruption of the Biden family, especially Hunter Biden.





Hunter Biden is the essence of the modern leftist movement; self-important, narcissistic to the extreme and greedy beyond words. Once the Democrats and their quislings inside the bureaucracy learned that the President was looking into the Ukrainian natural gas company, Burisma, accused of stealing from the Ukrainian government during the Viktor Yanukovych administration, that had funneled millions to Hunter Biden, they knew they had to double down. And in classic fashion, Democrats and the left have engaged in an orgy of casting accusations against other people of their own worst crimes.





Hunter Biden could owe the millions he made in Ukraine from Burisma back to the people of Ukraine as a part of an asset recovery process under U.S. law. Under 22 U.S.C. Section 8904(a): “The Secretary of State, in coordination with the Attorney General and the Secretary of the Treasury, shall assist, on an expedited basis as appropriate, the Government of Ukraine to identify, secure, and recover assets linked to acts of corruption by Viktor Yanukovych, members of his family, or other former or current officials of the Government of Ukraine or their accomplices in any jurisdiction through appropriate programs, including the Kleptocracy Asset Recovery Initiative of the Department of Justice.”





And now we know the new Ukrainian Prosecutor General Ruslan Ryaboshapka has expanded his office looking at the theft by Burisma and the company’s head, Mykola Zlochevsky, of stealing $33 million from the country’s central bank. The monies are all fungible, so it is likely Biden profited from this alleged theft while at Burisma, even if it was years later. It looks like he was hired to keep this investigation from happening, so giving the money back is the least the younger Biden could do.





Were it just using the office of the Vice-President to protect his son’s highly questionable “business dealings,” it would have been bad enough. But now we learn that Hunter and another scion of the elite were neck deep in the Term Asset-Backed Securities Loan Facility (TALF) program, as Rosemont Capital benefitted from the program to the tune of $130 million.





TALF is the very definition of corporatist theft, a scheme hatched in the early days of the Obama regime that funneled tens, if not hundreds, of millions of dollars to favored actors of the political class.





The scam worked like this. A group of “approved” investors went to failing banks and bought asset-based securities. The “investors” would put up as little as 5 percent of the purchase price while the Federal Reserve — the taxpayers — paid the rest. But over the course of the term of the security, 100 percent of the payments went to the investors, nothing to the public. And when the deals failed — when the income did not support repayment of the loan, the investors were allowed to just walk away, pay nothing!





It was a license to loot. And ole Hunter was in on the deal from Day One. “This is a great example of the suspicion of many Americans that these bailouts were used to benefit connected insiders while ordinary Americans went broke,” said Tom Anderson, director of the Government Integrity Project at the National Legal and Policy Center, an organization that was critical of TALF at the time.





The establishment powers that be do not want the American people to get a clear view of the depth of corruption that has infected our nation — under both Democrat and Republican administrations. That is what the impeachment scam is all about – a massive cover-up of a system that is in free-fall.





Love him or hate him, nobody can deny that the great contribution of Donald Trump has been — and God willing will continue to be — the exposure of this venality. Hunter Biden should be made to pay back any money he got from Rosemont that depended on U.S. taxpayers, and any money he got from Burisma, which was stolen from the people of Ukraine.





As the circus continues into the next act, everyone should remember that none of this is about Donald Trump. This is an excise of self-loathing by a corrupt establishment best exemplified by the Biden mob.

------------

I for one, will only be happy, when these traitorous crooks are in prison for life or dangling from every street lamp in DC. These arrogant, malignant, anti-USA thieves need to be made an example of. NOW!

BTW, Isn't  POSSESSION of STOLEN PROPERTY, a FELONY?????


----------



## bripat9643

Rambunctious said:


> Its amazing to watch the shamed CNN this morning...they are acting like the white house is surrounded by the people demanding that Trump step down...they act as if 99% of the people want Trump impeached....I never thought an entire  network could go mad but that is what is happening at CNN today.....


99% of their friends and coworkers want Trump impeached.  That's the kind of bubble they live in.


----------



## Rambunctious

Lets not forget how long the dems have been calling for Trump's impeachment....since the day after he won they have wanted to overturn your vote....


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Meister said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what you want to call it -- there was no active investigation into Burisma when Biden got Shokin fired.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you defending corruption?...what the fuck is your problem?...we all know Joe and who he is...he has been the most corrupted senator we have seen in a long time...his family and he are filthy rich with bank accounts all over Europe......his family members land the best do nothing jobs on the planet....
> You attack Trump over made up shit while you defend open corruption by Biden.....you make me sick...you are exactly what is wrong with our nation...its fucks like you that are ruining the greatest nation on earth....
> You are a dog shit pile in the roadway of American advancement liberty and justice....GOP bad DNC good...that is your mantra no matter how much evidence to the contrary gets shoved in your faggot commie fascist face....its a good thing your type is dying off...and your ideology is being exposed as anti freedom...and anti American....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he's corrupt, fine.  Go get him.  But do it right.  Don't use corrupt channels to do it.  Don't send one criminal using criminal actions to go after another criminal.  And that may very well be where we are right now.  We clean up one Criminal at a time.  Right now, the criminal we are trying to deal with is Rump who is the larger and more important criminal.  After we deal with Rump, if you believe that Biden is a criminal worth going after then we should go after him.  But one criminal at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden is a criminal, that would justify Trumps concerns and blow the hell out of the commiecrat hoax, wouldn't it?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when he isn't??   Then will you assfucks shut the fuck up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when he is?  I'll bet you will whine like a baby and call a foul.
Click to expand...


One criminal at a time.  Right now, they are working on the criminal Rump.  Rump wants us to forget about him and move on to possible criminal activities by others.  We already have a pretty good idea that Rump is a criminal.  How you help us wind that up and then we all can go after Biden if Pence still wants to do it or maybe the next President.  But first, we will have to run off the rest of the Criminals under Rump to get a fair chance.  Like I said, one criminal at a time.  And having the criminals try and investigate others doesn't really make sense, now does it.


----------



## The Purge

Daryl Hunt said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you defending corruption?...what the fuck is your problem?...we all know Joe and who he is...he has been the most corrupted senator we have seen in a long time...his family and he are filthy rich with bank accounts all over Europe......his family members land the best do nothing jobs on the planet....
> You attack Trump over made up shit while you defend open corruption by Biden.....you make me sick...you are exactly what is wrong with our nation...its fucks like you that are ruining the greatest nation on earth....
> You are a dog shit pile in the roadway of American advancement liberty and justice....GOP bad DNC good...that is your mantra no matter how much evidence to the contrary gets shoved in your faggot commie fascist face....its a good thing your type is dying off...and your ideology is being exposed as anti freedom...and anti American....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he's corrupt, fine.  Go get him.  But do it right.  Don't use corrupt channels to do it.  Don't send one criminal using criminal actions to go after another criminal.  And that may very well be where we are right now.  We clean up one Criminal at a time.  Right now, the criminal we are trying to deal with is Rump who is the larger and more important criminal.  After we deal with Rump, if you believe that Biden is a criminal worth going after then we should go after him.  But one criminal at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden is a criminal, that would justify Trumps concerns and blow the hell out of the commiecrat hoax, wouldn't it?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when he isn't??   Then will you assfucks shut the fuck up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when he is?  I'll bet you will whine like a baby and call a foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One criminal at a time.  Right now, they are working on the criminal Rump.  Rump wants us to forget about him and move on to possible criminal activities by others.  We already have a pretty good idea that Rump is a criminal.  How you help us wind that up and then we all can go after Biden if Pence still wants to do it or maybe the next President.  But first, we will have to run off the rest of the Criminals under Rump to get a fair chance.  Like I said, one criminal at a time.  And having the criminals try and investigate others doesn't really make sense, now does it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Meister

Daryl Hunt said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you defending corruption?...what the fuck is your problem?...we all know Joe and who he is...he has been the most corrupted senator we have seen in a long time...his family and he are filthy rich with bank accounts all over Europe......his family members land the best do nothing jobs on the planet....
> You attack Trump over made up shit while you defend open corruption by Biden.....you make me sick...you are exactly what is wrong with our nation...its fucks like you that are ruining the greatest nation on earth....
> You are a dog shit pile in the roadway of American advancement liberty and justice....GOP bad DNC good...that is your mantra no matter how much evidence to the contrary gets shoved in your faggot commie fascist face....its a good thing your type is dying off...and your ideology is being exposed as anti freedom...and anti American....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he's corrupt, fine.  Go get him.  But do it right.  Don't use corrupt channels to do it.  Don't send one criminal using criminal actions to go after another criminal.  And that may very well be where we are right now.  We clean up one Criminal at a time.  Right now, the criminal we are trying to deal with is Rump who is the larger and more important criminal.  After we deal with Rump, if you believe that Biden is a criminal worth going after then we should go after him.  But one criminal at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden is a criminal, that would justify Trumps concerns and blow the hell out of the commiecrat hoax, wouldn't it?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when he isn't??   Then will you assfucks shut the fuck up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when he is?  I'll bet you will whine like a baby and call a foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One criminal at a time.  Right now, they are working on the criminal Rump.  Rump wants us to forget about him and move on to possible criminal activities by others.  We already have a pretty good idea that Rump is a criminal.  How you help us wind that up and then we all can go after Biden if Pence still wants to do it or maybe the next President.  But first, we will have to run off the rest of the Criminals under Rump to get a fair chance.  Like I said, one criminal at a time.  And having the criminals try and investigate others doesn't really make sense, now does it.
Click to expand...

Oh brother......Biden did his crime and twits like you give him a pass, then a president wants to investigate Biden's crime  and twits like you call 
him out.  Twits like you are priceless.


----------



## The Purge




----------



## Daryl Hunt

Meister said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he's corrupt, fine.  Go get him.  But do it right.  Don't use corrupt channels to do it.  Don't send one criminal using criminal actions to go after another criminal.  And that may very well be where we are right now.  We clean up one Criminal at a time.  Right now, the criminal we are trying to deal with is Rump who is the larger and more important criminal.  After we deal with Rump, if you believe that Biden is a criminal worth going after then we should go after him.  But one criminal at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden is a criminal, that would justify Trumps concerns and blow the hell out of the commiecrat hoax, wouldn't it?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when he isn't??   Then will you assfucks shut the fuck up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when he is?  I'll bet you will whine like a baby and call a foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he committed a crime, punish him.    I have no desire to back crooks & thieves & liars like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, with his own words spoken, that IS exactly what you're doing.  Who are you trying to kid?
Click to expand...


His own words were the words of the United States of America.  And it got results.  Enough that Ukraine was removed from the Corrupt country list and could receive Offensive Weapons from the US.  he showed a level of Statesmanship far beyond what you are capable of understanding.  So, by his own words, he helped to change Ukraine from a completely corrupt nation to a near honest one.  Not 100% honest but close enough compared to the other Eastern Block countries.  What part of this are you having trouble understanding or did Putins GRU tell you to keep stirring that pot?

let's clean up Rump and his band of Criminals and then you can go after Biden if it trips your trigger.  But having the Criminal Rump and his Sycophants do it is just a way to try and make us look the other way on their crimes.  Sorry, Blackmail, Election Fraud, Obstruction of Justice, just to name three of a long list, we need to take care of those (and don't try and tell the rest of us that those charges aren't real) first.  The only reason that they aren't being taken care of is the AG is working as Rumps personal Lawyer instead of representing the US and the Republicans in the Senate and House are all afraid that Rump is needed to get them, reelected.  And then is Moscow Mitch.  Congress has NEVER been this weak and the Executive Branch has never been this strong.  Rump is closer to a King than a President which was what he wanted in the first place, the US Constitution of the United States be damned.

Again, having a bunch of criminals do a criminal investigation on anyone never ends well.


----------



## The Purge




----------



## Daryl Hunt

The Purge said:


> Oh my!..Second Adam Schiff Staffer Linked to Burisma-Backed Think Tank, ‘Close Friends’ with Alleged.LEAKER...er... Whistleblower!!!
> 
> Yet another staffer for Rep. Adam Schiff served as a fellow for the Atlantic Council, a think tank that is funded by and works in partnership with Burisma, the natural gas company at the center of allegations regarding Joe Biden and his son, Hunter Biden. Sean Misko has been described as “close friends” with Eric Ciaramella, whom Real Clear Investigations suggests is the likely so-called whistleblower. Misko reportedly joined Schiff’s staff at the House Intelligence Committee in August – the same month the so-called whistleblower’s complaint was filed after first reportedly interfacing with a staffer for Schiff’s office.
> 
> Misko in 2015 was a yearlong “Millennium Fellow” at the Burisma-funded Atlantic Council, which has been under the microscope for its ties to other individuals associated with the Trump impeachment inquiry.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at breitbart.com ...
> 
> ----------
> 
> Given the hysterics the DemonRATS, and their toadies in the Fake News, are going into over the Ukraine, I have to wonder just how much US Taxpayer money did the Democrats launder through the Ukraine in the last 30 years?.....Piglousi was right when she told the Sqyad not to impeach....when the Senate gets it a SHITLOAD OF SHIT is going to fall on the DemonRATS....Don't  think so, think about this....Lindsey Graham is going to be in charge of the impeachment matter in the Senate....like his DEAD BEAST FRIEND McLAME, he has eyes on being president after Trump....he is currently only 64 years old and seeing all the 70+ candidates running will give him at least 3 shots at it after Trump....IF HE CAN PULL THE PLUG ON DEATHRAT CORRUPTION...THE TRUMP SUPPORTERS WILL DEMAND HE RUN ON THE TRUMP DESTROYING THE SWAMP TICKET as early as 2024!....I personally dont care for him but if he can destroy the communist left...HE HAS MY VOTE  and perhaps....



The Moscow, er, Breitbart Press has spoken.


----------



## Meister

Daryl Hunt said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden is a criminal, that would justify Trumps concerns and blow the hell out of the commiecrat hoax, wouldn't it?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> And when he isn't??   Then will you assfucks shut the fuck up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when he is?  I'll bet you will whine like a baby and call a foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he committed a crime, punish him.    I have no desire to back crooks & thieves & liars like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, with his own words spoken, that IS exactly what you're doing.  Who are you trying to kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His own words were the words of the United States of America.  And it got results.  Enough that Ukraine was removed from the Corrupt country list and could receive Offensive Weapons from the US.  he showed a level of Statesmanship far beyond what you are capable of understanding.  So, by his own words, he helped to change Ukraine from a completely corrupt nation to a near honest one.  Not 100% honest but close enough compared to the other Eastern Block countries.  What part of this are you having trouble understanding or did Putins GRU tell you to keep stirring that pot?
> 
> let's clean up Rump and his band of Criminals and then you can go after Biden if it trips your trigger.  But having the Criminal Rump and his Sycophants do it is just a way to try and make us look the other way on their crimes.  Sorry, Blackmail, Election Fraud, Obstruction of Justice, just to name three of a long list, we need to take care of those (and don't try and tell the rest of us that those charges aren't real) first.  The only reason that they aren't being taken care of is the AG is working as Rumps personal Lawyer instead of representing the US and the Republicans in the Senate and House are all afraid that Rump is needed to get them, reelected.  And then is Moscow Mitch.  Congress has NEVER been this weak and the Executive Branch has never been this strong.  Rump is closer to a King than a President which was what he wanted in the first place, the US Constitution of the United States be damned.
> 
> Again, having a bunch of criminals do a criminal investigation on anyone never ends well.
Click to expand...

I'll tell you what.....let's go after Biden first, okay?  I want you to rip into Biden like you have Trump.  
I want you to besmirch one of your own, Daryl.  Until then your words mean nothing to me.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Meister said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he's corrupt, fine.  Go get him.  But do it right.  Don't use corrupt channels to do it.  Don't send one criminal using criminal actions to go after another criminal.  And that may very well be where we are right now.  We clean up one Criminal at a time.  Right now, the criminal we are trying to deal with is Rump who is the larger and more important criminal.  After we deal with Rump, if you believe that Biden is a criminal worth going after then we should go after him.  But one criminal at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden is a criminal, that would justify Trumps concerns and blow the hell out of the commiecrat hoax, wouldn't it?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when he isn't??   Then will you assfucks shut the fuck up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when he is?  I'll bet you will whine like a baby and call a foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One criminal at a time.  Right now, they are working on the criminal Rump.  Rump wants us to forget about him and move on to possible criminal activities by others.  We already have a pretty good idea that Rump is a criminal.  How you help us wind that up and then we all can go after Biden if Pence still wants to do it or maybe the next President.  But first, we will have to run off the rest of the Criminals under Rump to get a fair chance.  Like I said, one criminal at a time.  And having the criminals try and investigate others doesn't really make sense, now does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh brother......Biden did his crime and twits like you give him a pass, then a president wants to investigate Biden's crime  and twits like you call
> him out.  Twits like you are priceless.
Click to expand...


Not  a President.  He's forfieted that.  He's a criminal wanting to investigate other potential criminals.  In any other level of government this would be finished and Rump and his Criminals would have been behind bars long before this last debacle.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Meister said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when he isn't??   Then will you assfucks shut the fuck up?
> 
> 
> 
> And when he is?  I'll bet you will whine like a baby and call a foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he committed a crime, punish him.    I have no desire to back crooks & thieves & liars like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, with his own words spoken, that IS exactly what you're doing.  Who are you trying to kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His own words were the words of the United States of America.  And it got results.  Enough that Ukraine was removed from the Corrupt country list and could receive Offensive Weapons from the US.  he showed a level of Statesmanship far beyond what you are capable of understanding.  So, by his own words, he helped to change Ukraine from a completely corrupt nation to a near honest one.  Not 100% honest but close enough compared to the other Eastern Block countries.  What part of this are you having trouble understanding or did Putins GRU tell you to keep stirring that pot?
> 
> let's clean up Rump and his band of Criminals and then you can go after Biden if it trips your trigger.  But having the Criminal Rump and his Sycophants do it is just a way to try and make us look the other way on their crimes.  Sorry, Blackmail, Election Fraud, Obstruction of Justice, just to name three of a long list, we need to take care of those (and don't try and tell the rest of us that those charges aren't real) first.  The only reason that they aren't being taken care of is the AG is working as Rumps personal Lawyer instead of representing the US and the Republicans in the Senate and House are all afraid that Rump is needed to get them, reelected.  And then is Moscow Mitch.  Congress has NEVER been this weak and the Executive Branch has never been this strong.  Rump is closer to a King than a President which was what he wanted in the first place, the US Constitution of the United States be damned.
> 
> Again, having a bunch of criminals do a criminal investigation on anyone never ends well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll tell you what.....let's go after Biden first, okay?  I want you to rip into Biden like you have Trump.
> I want you to besmirch one of your own, Daryl.  Until then your words mean nothing to me.
Click to expand...


The difference is, the investigation of Rump is well on the way.  Biden's investigation will go well into the next President. (and you can't really count on it being Rump).  Finish what was already started.  Deal with the criminals charged already and then go after Biden.  But it makes little sense to have criminals investigate potential criminals.


----------



## Meister

Daryl Hunt said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden is a criminal, that would justify Trumps concerns and blow the hell out of the commiecrat hoax, wouldn't it?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> And when he isn't??   Then will you assfucks shut the fuck up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when he is?  I'll bet you will whine like a baby and call a foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One criminal at a time.  Right now, they are working on the criminal Rump.  Rump wants us to forget about him and move on to possible criminal activities by others.  We already have a pretty good idea that Rump is a criminal.  How you help us wind that up and then we all can go after Biden if Pence still wants to do it or maybe the next President.  But first, we will have to run off the rest of the Criminals under Rump to get a fair chance.  Like I said, one criminal at a time.  And having the criminals try and investigate others doesn't really make sense, now does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh brother......Biden did his crime and twits like you give him a pass, then a president wants to investigate Biden's crime  and twits like you call
> him out.  Twits like you are priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not  a President.  He's forfieted that.  He's a criminal wanting to investigate other potential criminals.  In any other level of government this would be finished and Rump and his Criminals would have been behind bars long before this last debacle.
Click to expand...

I knew you couldn't do it, Daryl.  You and your ilk had years to do it right, and you and your ilk passed on it.
Now run along, your words mean nothing.  
MAGA, Trump 2020


----------



## Daryl Hunt

The Purge said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my!..Second Adam Schiff Staffer Linked to Burisma-Backed Think Tank, ‘Close Friends’ with Alleged.LEAKER...er... Whistleblower!!!
> 
> Yet another staffer for Rep. Adam Schiff served as a fellow for the Atlantic Council, a think tank that is funded by and works in partnership with Burisma, the natural gas company at the center of allegations regarding Joe Biden and his son, Hunter Biden. Sean Misko has been described as “close friends” with Eric Ciaramella, whom Real Clear Investigations suggests is the likely so-called whistleblower. Misko reportedly joined Schiff’s staff at the House Intelligence Committee in August – the same month the so-called whistleblower’s complaint was filed after first reportedly interfacing with a staffer for Schiff’s office.
> 
> Misko in 2015 was a yearlong “Millennium Fellow” at the Burisma-funded Atlantic Council, which has been under the microscope for its ties to other individuals associated with the Trump impeachment inquiry.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at breitbart.com ...
> 
> ----------
> 
> Given the hysterics the DemonRATS, and their toadies in the Fake News, are going into over the Ukraine, I have to wonder just how much US Taxpayer money did the Democrats launder through the Ukraine in the last 30 years?.....Piglousi was right when she told the Sqyad not to impeach....when the Senate gets it a SHITLOAD OF SHIT is going to fall on the DemonRATS....Don't  think so, think about this....Lindsey Graham is going to be in charge of the impeachment matter in the Senate....like his DEAD BEAST FRIEND McLAME, he has eyes on being president after Trump....he is currently only 64 years old and seeing all the 70+ candidates running will give him at least 3 shots at it after Trump....IF HE CAN PULL THE PLUG ON DEATHRAT CORRUPTION...THE TRUMP SUPPORTERS WILL DEMAND HE RUN ON THE TRUMP DESTROYING THE SWAMP TICKET as early as 2024!....I personally dont care for him but if he can destroy the communist left...HE HAS MY VOTE  and perhaps....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Moscow, er, Breitbart Press has spoken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DarylCunt has spoken....ROTFLMFAO!!
Click to expand...


You do realize that we have a Moderator involved in this discussion don't you.  But after the last dealing, I think you are pretty safe.  USMB isn't too centered right now.


----------



## The Purge

Daryl Hunt said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my!..Second Adam Schiff Staffer Linked to Burisma-Backed Think Tank, ‘Close Friends’ with Alleged.LEAKER...er... Whistleblower!!!
> 
> Yet another staffer for Rep. Adam Schiff served as a fellow for the Atlantic Council, a think tank that is funded by and works in partnership with Burisma, the natural gas company at the center of allegations regarding Joe Biden and his son, Hunter Biden. Sean Misko has been described as “close friends” with Eric Ciaramella, whom Real Clear Investigations suggests is the likely so-called whistleblower. Misko reportedly joined Schiff’s staff at the House Intelligence Committee in August – the same month the so-called whistleblower’s complaint was filed after first reportedly interfacing with a staffer for Schiff’s office.
> 
> Misko in 2015 was a yearlong “Millennium Fellow” at the Burisma-funded Atlantic Council, which has been under the microscope for its ties to other individuals associated with the Trump impeachment inquiry.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at breitbart.com ...
> 
> ----------
> 
> Given the hysterics the DemonRATS, and their toadies in the Fake News, are going into over the Ukraine, I have to wonder just how much US Taxpayer money did the Democrats launder through the Ukraine in the last 30 years?.....Piglousi was right when she told the Sqyad not to impeach....when the Senate gets it a SHITLOAD OF SHIT is going to fall on the DemonRATS....Don't  think so, think about this....Lindsey Graham is going to be in charge of the impeachment matter in the Senate....like his DEAD BEAST FRIEND McLAME, he has eyes on being president after Trump....he is currently only 64 years old and seeing all the 70+ candidates running will give him at least 3 shots at it after Trump....IF HE CAN PULL THE PLUG ON DEATHRAT CORRUPTION...THE TRUMP SUPPORTERS WILL DEMAND HE RUN ON THE TRUMP DESTROYING THE SWAMP TICKET as early as 2024!....I personally dont care for him but if he can destroy the communist left...HE HAS MY VOTE  and perhaps....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Moscow, er, Breitbart Press has spoken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DarylCunt has spoken....ROTFLMFAO!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that we have a Moderator involved in this discussion don't you.  But after the last dealing, I think you are pretty safe.  USMB isn't too centered right now.
Click to expand...

Oh, I'm  sorry I triggered your tissue paper thin skin....again....more to come, Snowfkake!...Want to call me a name, but try something else besides Hitler, and Mao, they have been done to death and I laugh at the lefts feeble attempts to make me mad...BUT YOU...SO FUCKING EASY!!....ROTFLMFAO!


----------



## Zorro!

The Plot Against the President. 

“The spooks went after Trump to protect their cozy post-World War II order. Trump threatened to turn over the rock and expose the creepy-crawlies underneath to the harsh light of day. A strict accounting of the intelligence community’s actions over the past two decades would leave heads rolling and pensions canceled. The peasants were marching on Dr Frankenstein’s castle, and their leader had to be put down.”​


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Meister said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when he isn't??   Then will you assfucks shut the fuck up?
> 
> 
> 
> And when he is?  I'll bet you will whine like a baby and call a foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One criminal at a time.  Right now, they are working on the criminal Rump.  Rump wants us to forget about him and move on to possible criminal activities by others.  We already have a pretty good idea that Rump is a criminal.  How you help us wind that up and then we all can go after Biden if Pence still wants to do it or maybe the next President.  But first, we will have to run off the rest of the Criminals under Rump to get a fair chance.  Like I said, one criminal at a time.  And having the criminals try and investigate others doesn't really make sense, now does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh brother......Biden did his crime and twits like you give him a pass, then a president wants to investigate Biden's crime  and twits like you call
> him out.  Twits like you are priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not  a President.  He's forfieted that.  He's a criminal wanting to investigate other potential criminals.  In any other level of government this would be finished and Rump and his Criminals would have been behind bars long before this last debacle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you couldn't do it, Daryl.  You and your ilk had years to do it right, and you and your ilk passed on it.
> Now run along, your words mean nothing.
> MAGA, Trump 2020
Click to expand...


Actually, this didn't get serious until Rump did the Election Fraud.  And then did the Obstruction of Congress to cover it up.  Most were satisfied to just let things get out in the open and let the 2020 election do it's thing.  But could Rump settle for that?  No.  And then you try and cover it up with him.  The 3 most serious crimes of Election Fraud, Obstruction of Congress and Obstruction of Justice are hard to explain.  And you haven't done a very good job of explaining them.  And you claiming that they are the way things normally operate should understand that they are Illegal as hell.  One Governor is cooling his heels in Prison for just suggesting the same thing Rump actually put into motion.  Nixon lost his Presidency over two other off those.  

yes, 2020 is going to be a fun year.  Hope your handlers have a long list of crap for you to keep spewing.  You are going to need it.  BTW, USMB doesn't elect Presidents.


----------



## WEATHER53

How and why is one half of one half of a branch of government putting the entire nation through a smearing shitts show?


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Zorro! said:


> The Plot Against the President.
> 
> “The spooks went after Trump to protect their cozy post-World War II order. Trump threatened to turn over the rock and expose the creepy-crawlies underneath to the harsh light of day. A strict accounting of the intelligence community’s actions over the past two decades would leave heads rolling and pensions canceled. The peasants were marching on Dr Frankenstein’s castle, and their leader had to be put down.”​



yes, it should be categorized in Libraries in the Fantasy and Conspiracy sections.  I am familiar with the Author.  Not the most reliable source on the planet.  Make sure you buy it.  He could use the money for more Heroin, the rich mans choice.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

WEATHER53 said:


> How and why is one half of one half of a branch of government putting the entire nation through a smearing shitts show?



Because the rulers in the 1/3 have tried to set up a kingdom and has tied up that 1/2 of 1/3rd or our Government.  You want them to stop, get the power back to where we have 3 equal branches of Government.  Until then, the Natives will be restless.


----------



## Meister

Daryl Hunt said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when he is?  I'll bet you will whine like a baby and call a foul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One criminal at a time.  Right now, they are working on the criminal Rump.  Rump wants us to forget about him and move on to possible criminal activities by others.  We already have a pretty good idea that Rump is a criminal.  How you help us wind that up and then we all can go after Biden if Pence still wants to do it or maybe the next President.  But first, we will have to run off the rest of the Criminals under Rump to get a fair chance.  Like I said, one criminal at a time.  And having the criminals try and investigate others doesn't really make sense, now does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh brother......Biden did his crime and twits like you give him a pass, then a president wants to investigate Biden's crime  and twits like you call
> him out.  Twits like you are priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not  a President.  He's forfieted that.  He's a criminal wanting to investigate other potential criminals.  In any other level of government this would be finished and Rump and his Criminals would have been behind bars long before this last debacle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you couldn't do it, Daryl.  You and your ilk had years to do it right, and you and your ilk passed on it.
> Now run along, your words mean nothing.
> MAGA, Trump 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, this didn't get serious until Rump did the Election Fraud.  And then did the Obstruction of Congress to cover it up.  Most were satisfied to just let things get out in the open and let the 2020 election do it's thing.  But could Rump settle for that?  No.  And then you try and cover it up with him.  The 3 most serious crimes of Election Fraud, Obstruction of Congress and Obstruction of Justice are hard to explain.  And you haven't done a very good job of explaining them.  And you claiming that they are the way things normally operate should understand that they are Illegal as hell.  One Governor is cooling his heels in Prison for just suggesting the same thing Rump actually put into motion.  Nixon lost his Presidency over two other off those.
> 
> yes, 2020 is going to be a fun year.  Hope your handlers have a long list of crap for you to keep spewing.  You are going to need it.  BTW, USMB doesn't elect Presidents.
Click to expand...

I'm shaking my head, there were all sorts of red flags flying when Biden did it, but you and your ilk just looked the other way.
By the way, Obama looked the other way also.
This should have been handled  long before Trump took office.
So your empty words hold no merit, Daryl.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of unproven stuff in that article. Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?   Only you Trumpettes looking to distract from the fact your orange buddy is a crooked piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> You said, "Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?"
> America doesn't go into foreign countries and demand that that country fire a federal judge so their son can get rich quick.
> 
> Stop being a dolt anytime at all, preferably before you face St. Peter and have to account for cozying up to such obvious false witnesses as the gross liars with trickle down lies to minions like you who feed on their hatred for an American President who's in there every day, doing his job so that the American people can remain employed and jobs come back to America to make it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's quite easy for Trump and associates to create all kinds of scenarios of misconduct by Hunter Biden in the Ukraine and create other scenarios linking Joe Biden.  However, without an offical investigation in the Ukraine, those scenarios will remain unproven conspiracy theories.  The Orange Clown has given his best shot at trying to pressure Ukraine into investigating Biden and has failed so it looks like he's is going to have to get busy on Twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're certainly confused, sir. President Trump has given millions of people better paying jobs just by encouraging American businesses to come back to America, and manufacture better products here. Of course, not all of you pick up a foreign-made Mr. Coffe carafe and notice the poor engineering job done on producing carafes that drip coffee all over the kitchen floor when transferring coffee from carafe to cup.
> 
> American-manufactured Mr. Coffee products didn't make homemakers spill coffee all over the kitchen floor creating a lot of work to clean it up and either being late to work or having to come home to a kitchen that smells like stale coffee and has to be cleaned up before bedtime or have stale coffee smells floating all through the house all night long. I welcome America to bring all its jobs back home so things get made right and don't drive people over the edge with funky-horrid new products with ridiculous designs targeting Americans from afar. American-made products used to be purchased worldwide because they used to be made with pride and the best that the world had to offer.
> 
> When you open a box of anything made in China, you don't know what the hell your new set of problems is going to be--clocks sold at discount houses in college communities that don't last through the 4 years it takes to get through college and be on time to classes the whole time. American made clocks used to be made to last a lifetime, and my grandmother inherited a clock from her parents that was handed down to her daughter still working like a champ. The foreign made clocks start losing time after you change the batteries the first time, and the batteries that used to last at least a year now only work for 4 or 5 months, if you're lucky.
> 
> I'm sick of having to separate batteries so often and not put them into the main trash heaps that encourage people to bring used up batteries to a recycle place, usually available only in large towns, which could be a hundred miles away from the farm. You can say what you want about farmers, but they are stewards of the land and are more likely than everyone else to separate aluminum from tin cans, wash them, and take them to sell for next to nothing to someone who pays cash for boxes and sacks full of cleaned up cans. They also make sure the batteries are not part of their farm's ecosystem. They're wise people who love the earth, and they work their fingers to the bone to get safe food products to the market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you realize that a lot of these overseas companies are there for the tax break given to them for doing it.
> 
> Obama had a plan to end that tax break & offer a tax incentive to come back here.  Republicans refused.
> 
> Some manufacturers go overseas to be closer to certain markets & to manufacture in their larger markets to avoid the uncertainty of exchange rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody gets a tax break for moving overseas.  That's a leftist urban legend.  The only tax breaks a company gets is moving expenses.  And they get those breaks whether they're  moving from Detroit to Chicago, or from New York to Brazil.  It's not much and certainly not worth all the expense of moving.
Click to expand...


Actually, you are wrong.  Burger King moved their Corporate HQ to Canada to avoid paying taxes on many things in the US.  Canada has a better tax for Corporations for ones like Burger King.  Did Burger King actually move anything to Canada?  No, not so much as a paper clip.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Meister said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> One criminal at a time.  Right now, they are working on the criminal Rump.  Rump wants us to forget about him and move on to possible criminal activities by others.  We already have a pretty good idea that Rump is a criminal.  How you help us wind that up and then we all can go after Biden if Pence still wants to do it or maybe the next President.  But first, we will have to run off the rest of the Criminals under Rump to get a fair chance.  Like I said, one criminal at a time.  And having the criminals try and investigate others doesn't really make sense, now does it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother......Biden did his crime and twits like you give him a pass, then a president wants to investigate Biden's crime  and twits like you call
> him out.  Twits like you are priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not  a President.  He's forfieted that.  He's a criminal wanting to investigate other potential criminals.  In any other level of government this would be finished and Rump and his Criminals would have been behind bars long before this last debacle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you couldn't do it, Daryl.  You and your ilk had years to do it right, and you and your ilk passed on it.
> Now run along, your words mean nothing.
> MAGA, Trump 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, this didn't get serious until Rump did the Election Fraud.  And then did the Obstruction of Congress to cover it up.  Most were satisfied to just let things get out in the open and let the 2020 election do it's thing.  But could Rump settle for that?  No.  And then you try and cover it up with him.  The 3 most serious crimes of Election Fraud, Obstruction of Congress and Obstruction of Justice are hard to explain.  And you haven't done a very good job of explaining them.  And you claiming that they are the way things normally operate should understand that they are Illegal as hell.  One Governor is cooling his heels in Prison for just suggesting the same thing Rump actually put into motion.  Nixon lost his Presidency over two other off those.
> 
> yes, 2020 is going to be a fun year.  Hope your handlers have a long list of crap for you to keep spewing.  You are going to need it.  BTW, USMB doesn't elect Presidents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm shaking my head, there were all sorts of red flags flying when Biden did it, but you and your ilk just looked the other way.
> By the way, Obama looked the other way also.
> This should have been handled before long before Trump took office.
> So your empty words hold no merit, Daryl.
Click to expand...


Then let's get the Rump Criminal taken care of and them move on to the investigation of Biden.  Until we get an honest AG there can be nothing close to an honest investigation of anything.  And to get rid of that criminal, we first have to get rid of Rump.  You can't have a bunch of criminals investigating other potential criminals.  If nothing else, it's bad form.  Even North Korea finds that level of corruption.    well........ acceptable.


----------



## Meister

Daryl Hunt said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Plot Against the President.
> 
> “The spooks went after Trump to protect their cozy post-World War II order. Trump threatened to turn over the rock and expose the creepy-crawlies underneath to the harsh light of day. A strict accounting of the intelligence community’s actions over the past two decades would leave heads rolling and pensions canceled. The peasants were marching on Dr Frankenstein’s castle, and their leader had to be put down.”​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, it should be categorized in Libraries in the Fantasy and Conspiracy sections.  I am familiar with the Author.  Not the most reliable source on the planet.  Make sure you buy it.  He could use the money for more Heroin, the rich mans choice.
Click to expand...




Daryl Hunt said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother......Biden did his crime and twits like you give him a pass, then a president wants to investigate Biden's crime  and twits like you call
> him out.  Twits like you are priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not  a President.  He's forfieted that.  He's a criminal wanting to investigate other potential criminals.  In any other level of government this would be finished and Rump and his Criminals would have been behind bars long before this last debacle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you couldn't do it, Daryl.  You and your ilk had years to do it right, and you and your ilk passed on it.
> Now run along, your words mean nothing.
> MAGA, Trump 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, this didn't get serious until Rump did the Election Fraud.  And then did the Obstruction of Congress to cover it up.  Most were satisfied to just let things get out in the open and let the 2020 election do it's thing.  But could Rump settle for that?  No.  And then you try and cover it up with him.  The 3 most serious crimes of Election Fraud, Obstruction of Congress and Obstruction of Justice are hard to explain.  And you haven't done a very good job of explaining them.  And you claiming that they are the way things normally operate should understand that they are Illegal as hell.  One Governor is cooling his heels in Prison for just suggesting the same thing Rump actually put into motion.  Nixon lost his Presidency over two other off those.
> 
> yes, 2020 is going to be a fun year.  Hope your handlers have a long list of crap for you to keep spewing.  You are going to need it.  BTW, USMB doesn't elect Presidents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm shaking my head, there were all sorts of red flags flying when Biden did it, but you and your ilk just looked the other way.
> By the way, Obama looked the other way also.
> This should have been handled before long before Trump took office.
> So your empty words hold no merit, Daryl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then let's get the Rump Criminal taken care of and them move on to the investigation of Biden.  Until we get an honest AG there can be nothing close to an honest investigation of anything.  And to get rid of that criminal, we first have to get rid of Rump.  You can't have a bunch of criminals investigating other potential criminals.  If nothing else, it's bad form.  Even North Korea finds that level of corruption.    well........ acceptable.
Click to expand...

Like I said, let's go after Biden first.  Show your really being sincere and not being just a partisan hack.
You still haven't besmirched Biden.  Call me skeptical, but you seem to be more of a hack than a concerned 
citizen.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Meister said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Plot Against the President.
> 
> “The spooks went after Trump to protect their cozy post-World War II order. Trump threatened to turn over the rock and expose the creepy-crawlies underneath to the harsh light of day. A strict accounting of the intelligence community’s actions over the past two decades would leave heads rolling and pensions canceled. The peasants were marching on Dr Frankenstein’s castle, and their leader had to be put down.”​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, it should be categorized in Libraries in the Fantasy and Conspiracy sections.  I am familiar with the Author.  Not the most reliable source on the planet.  Make sure you buy it.  He could use the money for more Heroin, the rich mans choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not  a President.  He's forfieted that.  He's a criminal wanting to investigate other potential criminals.  In any other level of government this would be finished and Rump and his Criminals would have been behind bars long before this last debacle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you couldn't do it, Daryl.  You and your ilk had years to do it right, and you and your ilk passed on it.
> Now run along, your words mean nothing.
> MAGA, Trump 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, this didn't get serious until Rump did the Election Fraud.  And then did the Obstruction of Congress to cover it up.  Most were satisfied to just let things get out in the open and let the 2020 election do it's thing.  But could Rump settle for that?  No.  And then you try and cover it up with him.  The 3 most serious crimes of Election Fraud, Obstruction of Congress and Obstruction of Justice are hard to explain.  And you haven't done a very good job of explaining them.  And you claiming that they are the way things normally operate should understand that they are Illegal as hell.  One Governor is cooling his heels in Prison for just suggesting the same thing Rump actually put into motion.  Nixon lost his Presidency over two other off those.
> 
> yes, 2020 is going to be a fun year.  Hope your handlers have a long list of crap for you to keep spewing.  You are going to need it.  BTW, USMB doesn't elect Presidents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm shaking my head, there were all sorts of red flags flying when Biden did it, but you and your ilk just looked the other way.
> By the way, Obama looked the other way also.
> This should have been handled before long before Trump took office.
> So your empty words hold no merit, Daryl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then let's get the Rump Criminal taken care of and them move on to the investigation of Biden.  Until we get an honest AG there can be nothing close to an honest investigation of anything.  And to get rid of that criminal, we first have to get rid of Rump.  You can't have a bunch of criminals investigating other potential criminals.  If nothing else, it's bad form.  Even North Korea finds that level of corruption.    well........ acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, let's go after Biden first.  Show your really being sincere and not being just a partisan hack.
> You still haven't besmirched Biden.  Call me skeptical, but you seem to be more of a hack than a concerned
> citizen.
Click to expand...


The problem is, we have a criminal for an AG and a criminal for a President who are both under investigation.  I don't know of any State or below that would allow them to do any investigation of anyone or anything until that was resolved.  So far, it hasn't looked too well for both.  There is enough evidence that shows that they thought there was at least one crime (it doesn't matter if it was real or not) and reacted in a criminal way to cover it up through Obstruction of Justice.  When the Justice Department is doing Obstruction of Justice then it's a bit hard to do any investigating on anyone or anything until it's resolved.  The best thing right now would be for Barr to resign and a Congressional Appointee to take over the AG position.  Because Rump is under investigation, one can't really expect him to make a decent selection at this time.


----------



## Meister

Daryl Hunt said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Plot Against the President.
> 
> “The spooks went after Trump to protect their cozy post-World War II order. Trump threatened to turn over the rock and expose the creepy-crawlies underneath to the harsh light of day. A strict accounting of the intelligence community’s actions over the past two decades would leave heads rolling and pensions canceled. The peasants were marching on Dr Frankenstein’s castle, and their leader had to be put down.”​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, it should be categorized in Libraries in the Fantasy and Conspiracy sections.  I am familiar with the Author.  Not the most reliable source on the planet.  Make sure you buy it.  He could use the money for more Heroin, the rich mans choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you couldn't do it, Daryl.  You and your ilk had years to do it right, and you and your ilk passed on it.
> Now run along, your words mean nothing.
> MAGA, Trump 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, this didn't get serious until Rump did the Election Fraud.  And then did the Obstruction of Congress to cover it up.  Most were satisfied to just let things get out in the open and let the 2020 election do it's thing.  But could Rump settle for that?  No.  And then you try and cover it up with him.  The 3 most serious crimes of Election Fraud, Obstruction of Congress and Obstruction of Justice are hard to explain.  And you haven't done a very good job of explaining them.  And you claiming that they are the way things normally operate should understand that they are Illegal as hell.  One Governor is cooling his heels in Prison for just suggesting the same thing Rump actually put into motion.  Nixon lost his Presidency over two other off those.
> 
> yes, 2020 is going to be a fun year.  Hope your handlers have a long list of crap for you to keep spewing.  You are going to need it.  BTW, USMB doesn't elect Presidents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm shaking my head, there were all sorts of red flags flying when Biden did it, but you and your ilk just looked the other way.
> By the way, Obama looked the other way also.
> This should have been handled before long before Trump took office.
> So your empty words hold no merit, Daryl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then let's get the Rump Criminal taken care of and them move on to the investigation of Biden.  Until we get an honest AG there can be nothing close to an honest investigation of anything.  And to get rid of that criminal, we first have to get rid of Rump.  You can't have a bunch of criminals investigating other potential criminals.  If nothing else, it's bad form.  Even North Korea finds that level of corruption.    well........ acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, let's go after Biden first.  Show your really being sincere and not being just a partisan hack.
> You still haven't besmirched Biden.  Call me skeptical, but you seem to be more of a hack than a concerned
> citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is, we have a criminal for an AG and a criminal for a President who are both under investigation.  I don't know of any State or below that would allow them to do any investigation of anyone or anything until that was resolved.  So far, it hasn't looked too well for both.  There is enough evidence that shows that they thought there was at least one crime (it doesn't matter if it was real or not) and reacted in a criminal way to cover it up through Obstruction of Justice.  When the Justice Department is doing Obstruction of Justice then it's a bit hard to do any investigating on anyone or anything until it's resolved.  The best thing right now would be for Barr to resign and a Congressional Appointee to take over the AG position.  Because Rump is under investigation, one can't really expect him to make a decent selection at this time.
Click to expand...

Strange that you saw no criminal activity with Eric Holder and Loretta Lynch. Yet, with all the obvious signs of their corruption, you again turned your head
and looked away, Daryl.  You are very selective with your outrage.  How can I take anything you say that would hold any weight?
Do you partisan often?


----------



## Olde Europe

Daryl Hunt said:


> Then let's get the Rump Criminal taken care of and them move on to the investigation of Biden.  Until we get an honest AG there can be nothing close to an honest investigation of anything.  And to get rid of that criminal, we first have to get rid of Rump.  You can't have a bunch of criminals investigating other potential criminals.  If nothing else, it's bad form.  Even North Korea finds that level of corruption.    well........ acceptable.



Well, what do you know.  The honorable Sen. Graham of the great State of South Carolina, chair of the Senate Judiciary Committee, is on the case, started an investigation, and is on a fishing expedition in the depths of the Department of State's vaults for V.P. Biden's communications with Poroshenko and Devon Archer.  As I know the most honorable Sen. Graham, he'll soon bring home the trophy and claim Biden's scalp - or, failing that, let his "investigation" unceremoniously die, in case it's no longer politically useful.  Let's see what's going to transpire.


----------



## beautress

Daryl Hunt said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother......Biden did his crime and twits like you give him a pass, then a president wants to investigate Biden's crime  and twits like you call
> him out.  Twits like you are priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not  a President.  He's forfieted that.  He's a criminal wanting to investigate other potential criminals.  In any other level of government this would be finished and Rump and his Criminals would have been behind bars long before this last debacle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you couldn't do it, Daryl.  You and your ilk had years to do it right, and you and your ilk passed on it.
> Now run along, your words mean nothing.
> MAGA, Trump 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, this didn't get serious until Rump did the Election Fraud.  And then did the Obstruction of Congress to cover it up.  Most were satisfied to just let things get out in the open and let the 2020 election do it's thing.  But could Rump settle for that?  No.  And then you try and cover it up with him.  The 3 most serious crimes of Election Fraud, Obstruction of Congress and Obstruction of Justice are hard to explain.  And you haven't done a very good job of explaining them.  And you claiming that they are the way things normally operate should understand that they are Illegal as hell.  One Governor is cooling his heels in Prison for just suggesting the same thing Rump actually put into motion.  Nixon lost his Presidency over two other off those.
> 
> yes, 2020 is going to be a fun year.  Hope your handlers have a long list of crap for you to keep spewing.  You are going to need it.  BTW, USMB doesn't elect Presidents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm shaking my head, there were all sorts of red flags flying when Biden did it, but you and your ilk just looked the other way.
> By the way, Obama looked the other way also.
> This should have been handled before long before Trump took office.
> So your empty words hold no merit, Daryl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then let's get the Rump Criminal taken care of and them move on to the investigation of Biden.  Until we get an honest AG there can be nothing close to an honest investigation of anything.  And to get rid of that criminal, we first have to get rid of Rump.  You can't have a bunch of criminals investigating other potential criminals.  If nothing else, it's bad form.  Even North Korea finds that level of corruption.    well........ acceptable.
Click to expand...




RealDave said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, his wife said he was blowing money so fast they couldn't even pay their bills. It's all in the Politico article. Educate your lying hillbilly ass.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of unproven stuff in that article. Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?   Only you Trumpettes looking to distract from the fact your orange buddy is a crooked piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, "Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?"
> America doesn't go into foreign countries and demand that that country fire a federal judge so their son can get rich quick.
> 
> Stop being a dolt anytime at all, preferably before you face St. Peter and have to account for cozying up to such obvious false witnesses as the gross liars with trickle down lies to minions like you who feed on their hatred for an American President who's in there every day, doing his job so that the American people can remain employed and jobs come back to America to make it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's quite easy for Trump and associates to create all kinds of scenarios of misconduct by Hunter Biden in the Ukraine and create other scenarios linking Joe Biden.  However, without an offical investigation in the Ukraine, those scenarios will remain unproven conspiracy theories.  The Orange Clown has given his best shot at trying to pressure Ukraine into investigating Biden and has failed so it looks like he's is going to have to get busy on Twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're certainly confused, sir. President Trump has given millions of people better paying jobs just by encouraging American businesses to come back to America, and manufacture better products here. Of course, not all of you pick up a foreign-made Mr. Coffe carafe and notice the poor engineering job done on producing carafes that drip coffee all over the kitchen floor when transferring coffee from carafe to cup.
> 
> American-manufactured Mr. Coffee products didn't make homemakers spill coffee all over the kitchen floor creating a lot of work to clean it up and either being late to work or having to come home to a kitchen that smells like stale coffee and has to be cleaned up before bedtime or have stale coffee smells floating all through the house all night long. I welcome America to bring all its jobs back home so things get made right and don't drive people over the edge with funky-horrid new products with ridiculous designs targeting Americans from afar. American-made products used to be purchased worldwide because they used to be made with pride and the best that the world had to offer.
> 
> When you open a box of anything made in China, you don't know what the hell your new set of problems is going to be--clocks sold at discount houses in college communities that don't last through the 4 years it takes to get through college and be on time to classes the whole time. American made clocks used to be made to last a lifetime, and my grandmother inherited a clock from her parents that was handed down to her daughter still working like a champ. The foreign made clocks start losing time after you change the batteries the first time, and the batteries that used to last at least a year now only work for 4 or 5 months, if you're lucky.
> 
> I'm sick of having to separate batteries so often and not put them into the main trash heaps that encourage people to bring used up batteries to a recycle place, usually available only in large towns, which could be a hundred miles away from the farm. You can say what you want about farmers, but they are stewards of the land and are more likely than everyone else to separate aluminum from tin cans, wash them, and take them to sell for next to nothing to someone who pays cash for boxes and sacks full of cleaned up cans. They also make sure the batteries are not part of their farm's ecosystem. They're wise people who love the earth, and they work their fingers to the bone to get safe food products to the market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you realize that a lot of these overseas companies are there for the tax break given to them for doing it.
> 
> Obama had a plan to end that tax break & offer a tax incentive to come back here.  Republicans refused.
> 
> Some manufacturers go overseas to be closer to certain markets & to manufacture in their larger markets to avoid the uncertainty of exchange rates.
Click to expand...

The manufacturers who go overseas dump American workers on the welfare lines. Other American business owners bite the bullet and stay, giving up their wealth to keep Americans in jobs, even after the owner retires, he leaves his business to their care and lets his or her American employees continue to earn a living, even when it's not in their own best interests. And yet, Democrats wave the flag of greed over every business owner in the country to attract idiots into their entrapment into a socialistic system no matter how many people they have to kill to frighten people into "adjusting" to the wiles of communism, its police state for controlling how justice is dealt, as Schiff is likely running secrecy into the ground as a wet finger into the wind to find out if the American people are ready for secrecy in government for this reason or for that reason. It's experimentalism testing the waters of public opinion for the impatient control freaks in the Demmie/Commie co-world. And they're exploiting every Republican who resists their methods. Remember a former poster's avatar of Kavenaugh making a face when falsely accused by Democrat operative Christine Blasey-Ford who lied her ass off for a million dollar payoff with benefits when she learned a former classmate attended the same campus as she? Can you say "Kaaaaa-ching?"

Demmies have their ways with people they can use. clinton body count - Bing images


----------



## OKTexas

RealDave said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden is a criminal, that would justify Trumps concerns and blow the hell out of the commiecrat hoax, wouldn't it?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending a criminal to use criminal methods to attempt to  catch a  suspected criminal has always been illegal in the United States.  It has a tendency to put law enforcement, Mayors and DAs behind bars or at least make them lose their jobs and more.  We are bagging a Criminal called Rump.  The verdict is pretty well in and only the sentencing phase is left to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you smoking or snorting? Trump asked for cooperation with the AG 4 times in the call. Not a damn thing illegal about that.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do a lot for your country.... we need a favor
> 
> Trump's mobster upbringing at its best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to nominate you for the best cherry picker award, taking individual phrases out of context. Good job commie.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing out of context at all.  Just dumbass you ignoring the truth as usual/..
> 
> Trump is a piece of shit.  Always has been.
Click to expand...



Your opinion, and you're welcome to it.

.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden is a criminal, that would justify Trumps concerns and blow the hell out of the commiecrat hoax, wouldn't it?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending a criminal to use criminal methods to attempt to  catch a  suspected criminal has always been illegal in the United States.  It has a tendency to put law enforcement, Mayors and DAs behind bars or at least make them lose their jobs and more.  We are bagging a Criminal called Rump.  The verdict is pretty well in and only the sentencing phase is left to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you smoking or snorting? Trump asked for cooperation with the AG 4 times in the call. Not a damn thing illegal about that.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which was Trump lying to Zelensky since Trump didn't mention that to Barr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Durham is looking into Ukraine, go figure.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? It doesn't involve the Bidens or Trump's impeachment or Trump lying to Zelensky about meeting with Barr.
Click to expand...



You never know where Durham might wind up once he starts asking questions in Ukraine. And there was no mention of a meeting with Barr in the call, just stop lying.

.


----------



## Zorro!

WEATHER53 said:


> How and why is one half of one half of a branch of government putting the entire nation through a smearing shitts show?


One half of a Third, but, it's because the House can pass articles of impeachment on a majority vote and they seem hell-bent to do it.

But this plot goes much deeper than the lying clowns in the House. The Plot Against the President.

America’s Central Intelligence Agency in concert with foreign intelligence services manufactured the myth of Donald Trump’s alleged collusion with Russia.  An insular, self-perpetuating Establishment conspired to sandbag an outsider who threatened its perspectives and perquisites.

The constitutional issue is paramount: The American people elected Donald Trump, and it is horrifying to consider the possibility that a cabal of unelected civil "servants" supported by the mainstream media might nullify a presidential election.

Donald Trump has one quality for which the rest of the world should be grateful: He really does not care how China, Russia, or any other country manages its affairs. By “America First,” he simply means that he cares about what happens in America, and is incurious about what happens outside America unless it affects his country directly. That stands in sharp contrast to view of all the wings of America’s political Establishment – progressive, “realist” and neoconservative – who believe that America should bring about the millenarian End of History by bringing democracy to Iraq and Afghanistan, by expanding NATO into a giant social-engineering project, by pressing China to transform itself into a Western-style democracy, and so forth.

The spooks were not for this, and set about to destroy the president.

A National Nightmare: Andrew McCarthy Exposes the Plot Against the President


----------



## OKTexas

Daryl Hunt said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you defending corruption?...what the fuck is your problem?...we all know Joe and who he is...he has been the most corrupted senator we have seen in a long time...his family and he are filthy rich with bank accounts all over Europe......his family members land the best do nothing jobs on the planet....
> You attack Trump over made up shit while you defend open corruption by Biden.....you make me sick...you are exactly what is wrong with our nation...its fucks like you that are ruining the greatest nation on earth....
> You are a dog shit pile in the roadway of American advancement liberty and justice....GOP bad DNC good...that is your mantra no matter how much evidence to the contrary gets shoved in your faggot commie fascist face....its a good thing your type is dying off...and your ideology is being exposed as anti freedom...and anti American....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he's corrupt, fine.  Go get him.  But do it right.  Don't use corrupt channels to do it.  Don't send one criminal using criminal actions to go after another criminal.  And that may very well be where we are right now.  We clean up one Criminal at a time.  Right now, the criminal we are trying to deal with is Rump who is the larger and more important criminal.  After we deal with Rump, if you believe that Biden is a criminal worth going after then we should go after him.  But one criminal at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden is a criminal, that would justify Trumps concerns and blow the hell out of the commiecrat hoax, wouldn't it?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when he isn't??   Then will you assfucks shut the fuck up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when he is?  I'll bet you will whine like a baby and call a foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One criminal at a time.  Right now, they are working on the criminal Rump.  Rump wants us to forget about him and move on to possible criminal activities by others.  We already have a pretty good idea that Rump is a criminal.  How you help us wind that up and then we all can go after Biden if Pence still wants to do it or maybe the next President.  But first, we will have to run off the rest of the Criminals under Rump to get a fair chance.  Like I said, one criminal at a time.  And having the criminals try and investigate others doesn't really make sense, now does it.
Click to expand...



A "pretty good idea" doesn't meet the standards for impeachment.

.


----------



## Zorro!

Meister said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> One criminal at a time.  Right now, they are working on the criminal Rump.  Rump wants us to forget about him and move on to possible criminal activities by others.  We already have a pretty good idea that Rump is a criminal.  How you help us wind that up and then we all can go after Biden if Pence still wants to do it or maybe the next President.  But first, we will have to run off the rest of the Criminals under Rump to get a fair chance.  Like I said, one criminal at a time.  And having the criminals try and investigate others doesn't really make sense, now does it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother......Biden did his crime and twits like you give him a pass, then a president wants to investigate Biden's crime  and twits like you call
> him out.  Twits like you are priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not  a President.  He's forfieted that.  He's a criminal wanting to investigate other potential criminals.  In any other level of government this would be finished and Rump and his Criminals would have been behind bars long before this last debacle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you couldn't do it, Daryl.  You and your ilk had years to do it right, and you and your ilk passed on it.
> Now run along, your words mean nothing.
> MAGA, Trump 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, this didn't get serious until Rump did the Election Fraud.  And then did the Obstruction of Congress to cover it up.  Most were satisfied to just let things get out in the open and let the 2020 election do it's thing.  But could Rump settle for that?  No.  And then you try and cover it up with him.  The 3 most serious crimes of Election Fraud, Obstruction of Congress and Obstruction of Justice are hard to explain.  And you haven't done a very good job of explaining them.  And you claiming that they are the way things normally operate should understand that they are Illegal as hell.  One Governor is cooling his heels in Prison for just suggesting the same thing Rump actually put into motion.  Nixon lost his Presidency over two other off those.
> 
> yes, 2020 is going to be a fun year.  Hope your handlers have a long list of crap for you to keep spewing.  You are going to need it.  BTW, USMB doesn't elect Presidents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm shaking my head, there were all sorts of red flags flying when Biden did it, but you and your ilk just looked the other way.
> By the way, Obama looked the other way also.
> This should have been handled  long before Trump took office.
> So your empty words hold no merit, Daryl.
Click to expand...

This is a really ugly season in our nation.  The Spy State, in collusion with the spies of foreign states, appears to have launched an assault on Trump soon after he announced his candidacy.  

As it turned out, the case for contact between the Trump campaign and the Russians depended on unsubstantiated reports about two young, low-level campaign aides, Carter Page and George Papadopoulos. Trump’s detractors never got their story straight. Page was surveilled under a FISA warrant because of his connection to the Trump campaign. On April 20, 2017, a team of six New York Times reporters claimed that Page, a former US Navy officer who had visited Moscow on business, “got the FBI’s attention.” The Times wrote: “From the Russia trip of the once-obscure Mr Page grew a wide-ranging investigation, now accompanied by two congressional inquiries, that has cast a shadow on the early months of the Trump administration.”

But Page disappeared from the press after the credibility of the Steele dossier collapsed, and The New York Times seven months later wrote that another junior aide, George Papadopoulos, became “the improbable match that set off a blaze that has consumed the first year of the Trump Administration.” It's outrageous that this sort of thing was used by the FBI to obtain a warrant to surveil the Trump campaign as an espionage target. Not only that, then-president Barack Obama and his top aides had to know about this.

It is all the more outrageous after the Clinton Foundation – run by Bill Clinton while his wife Hillary was secretary of state – arranged the sale of a fifth of America’s uranium production to a Russian state company.

In short, Trump’s enemies did all the things they accused Trump of doing. They conspired with foreign countries to influence the outcome of a US presidential election. The story seems improbable and outrageous, but it’s something that one could put before a jury in a court of law.

A National Nightmare: Andrew McCarthy Exposes the Plot Against the President


----------



## Zorro!

OKTexas said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he's corrupt, fine.  Go get him.  But do it right.  Don't use corrupt channels to do it.  Don't send one criminal using criminal actions to go after another criminal.  And that may very well be where we are right now.  We clean up one Criminal at a time.  Right now, the criminal we are trying to deal with is Rump who is the larger and more important criminal.  After we deal with Rump, if you believe that Biden is a criminal worth going after then we should go after him.  But one criminal at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden is a criminal, that would justify Trumps concerns and blow the hell out of the commiecrat hoax, wouldn't it?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when he isn't??   Then will you assfucks shut the fuck up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when he is?  I'll bet you will whine like a baby and call a foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One criminal at a time.  Right now, they are working on the criminal Rump.  Rump wants us to forget about him and move on to possible criminal activities by others.  We already have a pretty good idea that Rump is a criminal.  How you help us wind that up and then we all can go after Biden if Pence still wants to do it or maybe the next President.  But first, we will have to run off the rest of the Criminals under Rump to get a fair chance.  Like I said, one criminal at a time.  And having the criminals try and investigate others doesn't really make sense, now does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A "pretty good idea" doesn't meet the standards for impeachment.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

The Spy State started in on Trump soon after he announced, the entire Left joined in to push him from office after he won.

The spooks went after Trump to protect their cozy post-World War II order. Trump threatened to turn over the rock and expose the creepy-crawlies underneath to the harsh light of day. A strict accounting of the intelligence community’s actions over the past two decades would leave heads rolling and pensions canceled. The peasants were marching on Dr Frankenstein’s castle, and their leader had to be put down.

The great American catastrophe of the 21st century came about because America wasted its resources and depleted its morale in pursuit of unattainable, utopian goals, and left a gigantic mess in its wake. Washington’s support for majority rule in Iraq destroyed the longstanding Sunni-Shiite balance of power in the region and unleashed a new Thirty Years’ War, with devastating consequences for Syria.

The Clinton-Bush vision of NATO expansion to include countries in which the United States has no strategic interest and no capacity to defend. As Professor Walter McDougall of the University of Pennsylvania wrote this year, “The nations admitted in the second round of NATO enlargement were of another order altogether. They included Balkan countries inside Russia’s traditional sphere of influence, or else heirs to Eastern Orthodox civilization, or else – in the case of the Baltic republics – had been integral and strategic parts of Russia since Peter the Great.… In 2008, Putin finally pushed back, ordering the Russian army to occupy the Georgian provinces of Ossetia and Abkhazian in support of local rebels.”

After the heavy hand of the Obama State Department was visible in the 2014 regime change in Ukraine, Putin seized the Crimea, which had been Russian territory since Catherine the Great took it from the Tartars. US Representative Devin Nunes, a Trump ally, complained that “the biggest intelligence failure we’ve had since 9/11 has been the inability to predict the leadership plans and intentions of the Putin regime in Russia.”

That is the background to the mutiny in the US Intelligence Community against the elected commander-in-chief. The inquiry came to include the Trump-Russia angle, thanks to the exertions of CIA Director Brennan and his counterparts in British and European intelligence services – likeminded in their transnational-progressive alarm at Trump’s NATO-bashing. Instead of a glorious march towards democracy through the transformation of NATO into a grand NGO, the US had landed in a nasty confrontation with Russia over Crimea. Instead of the dawn of Arab democracy, we had the Syrian slaughterhouse.

America’s noble – or perhaps narcissistic – intentions did more damage than Trump’s indifference. The world is better off with an America that does not choose to play Don Quixote. The problem is not that the emperor has no clothes but that the empire has no tailors. Both the left and right wings of the American foreign policy share the End of History delusion in one form or another, as they made clear with their unanimous support for the 2011 overthrow of an American ally, Egypt’s President Hosni Mubarak.

A National Nightmare: Andrew McCarthy Exposes the Plot Against the President


----------



## Zorro!

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sending a criminal to use criminal methods to attempt to  catch a  suspected criminal has always been illegal in the United States.  It has a tendency to put law enforcement, Mayors and DAs behind bars or at least make them lose their jobs and more.  We are bagging a Criminal called Rump.  The verdict is pretty well in and only the sentencing phase is left to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you smoking or snorting? Trump asked for cooperation with the AG 4 times in the call. Not a damn thing illegal about that.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which was Trump lying to Zelensky since Trump didn't mention that to Barr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Durham is looking into Ukraine, go figure.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? It doesn't involve the Bidens or Trump's impeachment or Trump lying to Zelensky about meeting with Barr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You never know where Durham might wind up once he starts asking questions in Ukraine. And there was no mention of a meeting with Barr in the call, just stop lying.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

The storm coming to these folks at the hands of Trump is unavoidable, largely because of their refusal to accept the results of the election.  

Just how insanely stupid our Deep State Foreign policy is, and it's both sides, is hard to explain to people who don’t understand the depth of American narcissism.

“General Petraeus created ISIS in order to destabilize China,” a senior Chinese military official claimed. This guy is one of China’s masterminds of so-called unrestricted warfare in Michael Pillsbury’s now-celebrated book _The Hundred Year Marathon_.

When told that was ridiculous, “It is not ridiculous in the least,” the Chinese soldier continued in the benevolent tone in which one instructs low-aptitude recruits. “There are ISIS leaders whom we have identified and tracked who were trained by Petraeus during the ‘Surge,’” the counter-insurgency campaign that David Petraeus conducted in 2008-2009 to contain a Sunni rebellion against the majority Shiite government that the United States had helped bring to power in 2007.

Then try to explain the comedy of errors. The neoconservatives in the Bush administration believed in majority rule as a matter of dogma, so the US held elections in 2007 and the Shiite minority won. Then the Sunnis who used to run Iraq under Saddam Hussein resisted with guerrilla war and terrorist attacks. Petraeus was just a careerist looking for another star, and he told the Bush administration that he could fix the Sunni problem by paying off the Sunni tribal leaders. He handed out hundreds of millions of dollars to the Sunnis and gave them weapons and training through the ‘Sons of Iraq’ and the ‘Sunni Awakening.’ When Obama took US forces out of Iraq, a lot of the same Sunnis who took money from Petraeus faced the same Shiite state, and became non-state actors, that is ISIS. And the CIA’s support for Sunni jihadist opponents of the Assad government in Syria made matters worse, as the Defense Intelligence Agency warned in a notorious 2012 report.”

This Chinese guy was not impressed. “You’re trying to tell me that the people who run the world’s great superpower are complete idiots who don’t think about the consequences of their actions? I don’t believe you.”

He was told to refer to the essay, “General Petraeus’ Thirty Years War.” And to Lieutenant-General Daniel P Bolger’s brilliant Iraq war memoir, _Why We Lost_, which was reviewed when it appeared in 2014. Majority rule in Iraq, Bolger explained, meant permanent war: “The stark facts on the ground still sat there, oozing pus and bile. With Saddam gone, any voting would install a Shiite majority. The Sunni wouldn’t run Iraq again. That, at the bottom, caused the insurgency. Absent the genocide of Sunni Arabs, it would keep it going.”

Now retired, General Bolger is teaching history at the University of North Carolina, while General Petraeus remains an Establishment superstar, currently advising the private equity firm KKR. A few months ago he spoke to a fawning audience at the Economic Club of New York. Petraeus waxed eloquent about the great ideas of his generation: “Jack Ma … Jeff Bezos … the Surge!” The Wall Street swells cooed at the general’s self-eulogizing. Others suppressed the desire to puke.

The Petraeus surge was one of the most destructive things any military leader ever undertook, but it stands as a symbol of the Establishment’s collective reputation. The Republican Establishment had hailed Petraeus as the savior of George W Bush’s failed Iraq policy, and they are sticking to their story. When Bush took office in January 2001, the United States was the world’s sole hyperpower. Russia had defaulted on its foreign debt in July 1998, and China was a small dark cloud in the geopolitical sky. US government debt was a manageable 55% of GDP, compared with more than 100% of GDP today. America had more than 17 million manufacturing workers, vs only 12 million today. It still dominated high-tech manufacturing, including computer chips and telecommunications equipment. Fast-forward to 2019: China is challenging American pre-eminence in a range of civilian and military technologies, while Russia has returned to the world stage as a major power, notably in the Middle East.

Donald Trump was obnoxious enough to declare that the emperor had no clothes. Breaking with the iron discipline of the Republican Establishment, he told voters that the United States had wasted $7 trillion, thousands of dead, and millions of lives disrupted in the disastrous nation-building campaigns in Iraq and Afghanistan.

The only other Republican candidate to repudiate the “Bush Freedom Agenda” was Senator Ted Cruz of Texas. That is why the 2016 Republican primary became a two-man race between Trump and Cruz. The whole of the American Establishment had signed on to a Utopian crusade to impose the liberal world order on the Muslim world. After nine years of frustration in Iraq, it saw in the so-called “Arab Spring” demonstrations of 2011 a second chance to bring its agenda to fruition. The result of this was the near-collapse of Egypt and an eight-year civil war in Syria that killed half a million people and displaced 10 million refugees.

A National Nightmare: Andrew McCarthy Exposes the Plot Against the President


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Daryl Hunt said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Plot Against the President.
> 
> “The spooks went after Trump to protect their cozy post-World War II order. Trump threatened to turn over the rock and expose the creepy-crawlies underneath to the harsh light of day. A strict accounting of the intelligence community’s actions over the past two decades would leave heads rolling and pensions canceled. The peasants were marching on Dr Frankenstein’s castle, and their leader had to be put down.”​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, it should be categorized in Libraries in the Fantasy and Conspiracy sections.  I am familiar with the Author.  Not the most reliable source on the planet.  Make sure you buy it.  He could use the money for more Heroin, the rich mans choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you couldn't do it, Daryl.  You and your ilk had years to do it right, and you and your ilk passed on it.
> Now run along, your words mean nothing.
> MAGA, Trump 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, this didn't get serious until Rump did the Election Fraud.  And then did the Obstruction of Congress to cover it up.  Most were satisfied to just let things get out in the open and let the 2020 election do it's thing.  But could Rump settle for that?  No.  And then you try and cover it up with him.  The 3 most serious crimes of Election Fraud, Obstruction of Congress and Obstruction of Justice are hard to explain.  And you haven't done a very good job of explaining them.  And you claiming that they are the way things normally operate should understand that they are Illegal as hell.  One Governor is cooling his heels in Prison for just suggesting the same thing Rump actually put into motion.  Nixon lost his Presidency over two other off those.
> 
> yes, 2020 is going to be a fun year.  Hope your handlers have a long list of crap for you to keep spewing.  You are going to need it.  BTW, USMB doesn't elect Presidents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm shaking my head, there were all sorts of red flags flying when Biden did it, but you and your ilk just looked the other way.
> By the way, Obama looked the other way also.
> This should have been handled before long before Trump took office.
> So your empty words hold no merit, Daryl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then let's get the Rump Criminal taken care of and them move on to the investigation of Biden.  Until we get an honest AG there can be nothing close to an honest investigation of anything.  And to get rid of that criminal, we first have to get rid of Rump.  You can't have a bunch of criminals investigating other potential criminals.  If nothing else, it's bad form.  Even North Korea finds that level of corruption.    well........ acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, let's go after Biden first.  Show your really being sincere and not being just a partisan hack.
> You still haven't besmirched Biden.  Call me skeptical, but you seem to be more of a hack than a concerned
> citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is, we have a criminal for an AG and a criminal for a President who are both under investigation.  I don't know of any State or below that would allow them to do any investigation of anyone or anything until that was resolved.  So far, it hasn't looked too well for both.  There is enough evidence that shows that they thought there was at least one crime (it doesn't matter if it was real or not) and reacted in a criminal way to cover it up through Obstruction of Justice.  When the Justice Department is doing Obstruction of Justice then it's a bit hard to do any investigating on anyone or anything until it's resolved.  The best thing right now would be for Barr to resign and a Congressional Appointee to take over the AG position.  Because Rump is under investigation, one can't really expect him to make a decent selection at this time.
Click to expand...


Trump is under investigation?  Still or again??? 

Yeah, Trump will let Barr resign so the commies could pick their own AG.  Why would he do that, because the commies have proven themselves to be honorable  and non-bias?  

Sorry, but you're going to have five more years of Trump and Barr, so you better just get used to it.  You can't keep pushing Trump until he gets fed up and leaves; that's not his nature. Trump's nature is if you push him, he's pushing back twice as hard.  That's what you're dealing with.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said, "Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?"
> America doesn't go into foreign countries and demand that that country fire a federal judge so their son can get rich quick.
> 
> Stop being a dolt anytime at all, preferably before you face St. Peter and have to account for cozying up to such obvious false witnesses as the gross liars with trickle down lies to minions like you who feed on their hatred for an American President who's in there every day, doing his job so that the American people can remain employed and jobs come back to America to make it happen.
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite easy for Trump and associates to create all kinds of scenarios of misconduct by Hunter Biden in the Ukraine and create other scenarios linking Joe Biden.  However, without an offical investigation in the Ukraine, those scenarios will remain unproven conspiracy theories.  The Orange Clown has given his best shot at trying to pressure Ukraine into investigating Biden and has failed so it looks like he's is going to have to get busy on Twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're certainly confused, sir. President Trump has given millions of people better paying jobs just by encouraging American businesses to come back to America, and manufacture better products here. Of course, not all of you pick up a foreign-made Mr. Coffe carafe and notice the poor engineering job done on producing carafes that drip coffee all over the kitchen floor when transferring coffee from carafe to cup.
> 
> American-manufactured Mr. Coffee products didn't make homemakers spill coffee all over the kitchen floor creating a lot of work to clean it up and either being late to work or having to come home to a kitchen that smells like stale coffee and has to be cleaned up before bedtime or have stale coffee smells floating all through the house all night long. I welcome America to bring all its jobs back home so things get made right and don't drive people over the edge with funky-horrid new products with ridiculous designs targeting Americans from afar. American-made products used to be purchased worldwide because they used to be made with pride and the best that the world had to offer.
> 
> When you open a box of anything made in China, you don't know what the hell your new set of problems is going to be--clocks sold at discount houses in college communities that don't last through the 4 years it takes to get through college and be on time to classes the whole time. American made clocks used to be made to last a lifetime, and my grandmother inherited a clock from her parents that was handed down to her daughter still working like a champ. The foreign made clocks start losing time after you change the batteries the first time, and the batteries that used to last at least a year now only work for 4 or 5 months, if you're lucky.
> 
> I'm sick of having to separate batteries so often and not put them into the main trash heaps that encourage people to bring used up batteries to a recycle place, usually available only in large towns, which could be a hundred miles away from the farm. You can say what you want about farmers, but they are stewards of the land and are more likely than everyone else to separate aluminum from tin cans, wash them, and take them to sell for next to nothing to someone who pays cash for boxes and sacks full of cleaned up cans. They also make sure the batteries are not part of their farm's ecosystem. They're wise people who love the earth, and they work their fingers to the bone to get safe food products to the market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you realize that a lot of these overseas companies are there for the tax break given to them for doing it.
> 
> Obama had a plan to end that tax break & offer a tax incentive to come back here.  Republicans refused.
> 
> Some manufacturers go overseas to be closer to certain markets & to manufacture in their larger markets to avoid the uncertainty of exchange rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody gets a tax break for moving overseas.  That's a leftist urban legend.  The only tax breaks a company gets is moving expenses.  And they get those breaks whether they're  moving from Detroit to Chicago, or from New York to Brazil.  It's not much and certainly not worth all the expense of moving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, you are wrong.  Burger King moved their Corporate HQ to Canada to avoid paying taxes on many things in the US.  Canada has a better tax for Corporations for ones like Burger King.  Did Burger King actually move anything to Canada?  No, not so much as a paper clip.
Click to expand...


You can move the corporation, but industry does not move for that reason.  Industry gets no breaks for moving overseas.  They may pay lower taxes depending on what country they move to, but there is no US incentive for them to leave.  

BTW, Burger King headquarters is in Florida.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Once again you are trying to claim that the treaty makes it illegally for any requests to be made that don't go through the channels outlined in the treaty.  I've already proven that to be false, and you even admitted it.


LOLOL

I literally never said that, ya lying fucking moron.

Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?

Ever???


----------



## Faun

Meister said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when he isn't??   Then will you assfucks shut the fuck up?
> 
> 
> 
> And when he is?  I'll bet you will whine like a baby and call a foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he committed a crime, punish him.    I have no desire to back crooks & thieves & liars like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, with his own words spoken, that IS exactly what you're doing.  Who are you trying to kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His own words were the words of the United States of America.  And it got results.  Enough that Ukraine was removed from the Corrupt country list and could receive Offensive Weapons from the US.  he showed a level of Statesmanship far beyond what you are capable of understanding.  So, by his own words, he helped to change Ukraine from a completely corrupt nation to a near honest one.  Not 100% honest but close enough compared to the other Eastern Block countries.  What part of this are you having trouble understanding or did Putins GRU tell you to keep stirring that pot?
> 
> let's clean up Rump and his band of Criminals and then you can go after Biden if it trips your trigger.  But having the Criminal Rump and his Sycophants do it is just a way to try and make us look the other way on their crimes.  Sorry, Blackmail, Election Fraud, Obstruction of Justice, just to name three of a long list, we need to take care of those (and don't try and tell the rest of us that those charges aren't real) first.  The only reason that they aren't being taken care of is the AG is working as Rumps personal Lawyer instead of representing the US and the Republicans in the Senate and House are all afraid that Rump is needed to get them, reelected.  And then is Moscow Mitch.  Congress has NEVER been this weak and the Executive Branch has never been this strong.  Rump is closer to a King than a President which was what he wanted in the first place, the US Constitution of the United States be damned.
> 
> Again, having a bunch of criminals do a criminal investigation on anyone never ends well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll tell you what.....let's go after Biden first, okay?  I want you to rip into Biden like you have Trump.
> I want you to besmirch one of your own, Daryl.  Until then your words mean nothing to me.
Click to expand...

Sure, prove Burisma was under an active investigation when Biden got shokin fired...


----------



## OKTexas

Daryl Hunt said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when he is?  I'll bet you will whine like a baby and call a foul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One criminal at a time.  Right now, they are working on the criminal Rump.  Rump wants us to forget about him and move on to possible criminal activities by others.  We already have a pretty good idea that Rump is a criminal.  How you help us wind that up and then we all can go after Biden if Pence still wants to do it or maybe the next President.  But first, we will have to run off the rest of the Criminals under Rump to get a fair chance.  Like I said, one criminal at a time.  And having the criminals try and investigate others doesn't really make sense, now does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh brother......Biden did his crime and twits like you give him a pass, then a president wants to investigate Biden's crime  and twits like you call
> him out.  Twits like you are priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not  a President.  He's forfieted that.  He's a criminal wanting to investigate other potential criminals.  In any other level of government this would be finished and Rump and his Criminals would have been behind bars long before this last debacle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you couldn't do it, Daryl.  You and your ilk had years to do it right, and you and your ilk passed on it.
> Now run along, your words mean nothing.
> MAGA, Trump 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, this didn't get serious until Rump did the Election Fraud.  And then did the Obstruction of Congress to cover it up.  Most were satisfied to just let things get out in the open and let the 2020 election do it's thing.  But could Rump settle for that?  No.  And then you try and cover it up with him.  The 3 most serious crimes of Election Fraud, Obstruction of Congress and Obstruction of Justice are hard to explain.  And you haven't done a very good job of explaining them.  And you claiming that they are the way things normally operate should understand that they are Illegal as hell.  One Governor is cooling his heels in Prison for just suggesting the same thing Rump actually put into motion.  Nixon lost his Presidency over two other off those.
> 
> yes, 2020 is going to be a fun year.  Hope your handlers have a long list of crap for you to keep spewing.  You are going to need it.  BTW, USMB doesn't elect Presidents.
Click to expand...



Election Fraud, is that another one of your inventions?

.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you are trying to claim that the treaty makes it illegally for any requests to be made that don't go through the channels outlined in the treaty.  I've already proven that to be false, and you even admitted it.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> I literally never said that, ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
Click to expand...

You've said both things, moron.  You've said the treaty makes it illegal, as you're doing now, and you've said that it doesn't, after a proved that it doesn't.  

You really can't keep track of what you've been saying, can you?


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when he is?  I'll bet you will whine like a baby and call a foul.
> 
> 
> 
> If he committed a crime, punish him.    I have no desire to back crooks & thieves & liars like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, with his own words spoken, that IS exactly what you're doing.  Who are you trying to kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His own words were the words of the United States of America.  And it got results.  Enough that Ukraine was removed from the Corrupt country list and could receive Offensive Weapons from the US.  he showed a level of Statesmanship far beyond what you are capable of understanding.  So, by his own words, he helped to change Ukraine from a completely corrupt nation to a near honest one.  Not 100% honest but close enough compared to the other Eastern Block countries.  What part of this are you having trouble understanding or did Putins GRU tell you to keep stirring that pot?
> 
> let's clean up Rump and his band of Criminals and then you can go after Biden if it trips your trigger.  But having the Criminal Rump and his Sycophants do it is just a way to try and make us look the other way on their crimes.  Sorry, Blackmail, Election Fraud, Obstruction of Justice, just to name three of a long list, we need to take care of those (and don't try and tell the rest of us that those charges aren't real) first.  The only reason that they aren't being taken care of is the AG is working as Rumps personal Lawyer instead of representing the US and the Republicans in the Senate and House are all afraid that Rump is needed to get them, reelected.  And then is Moscow Mitch.  Congress has NEVER been this weak and the Executive Branch has never been this strong.  Rump is closer to a King than a President which was what he wanted in the first place, the US Constitution of the United States be damned.
> 
> Again, having a bunch of criminals do a criminal investigation on anyone never ends well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll tell you what.....let's go after Biden first, okay?  I want you to rip into Biden like you have Trump.
> I want you to besmirch one of your own, Daryl.  Until then your words mean nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, prove Burisma was under an active investigation when Biden got shokin fired...
Click to expand...

That's meaningless.  If its next on the agenda, that's all that matters, and it was.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sending a criminal to use criminal methods to attempt to  catch a  suspected criminal has always been illegal in the United States.  It has a tendency to put law enforcement, Mayors and DAs behind bars or at least make them lose their jobs and more.  We are bagging a Criminal called Rump.  The verdict is pretty well in and only the sentencing phase is left to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you smoking or snorting? Trump asked for cooperation with the AG 4 times in the call. Not a damn thing illegal about that.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which was Trump lying to Zelensky since Trump didn't mention that to Barr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Durham is looking into Ukraine, go figure.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? It doesn't involve the Bidens or Trump's impeachment or Trump lying to Zelensky about meeting with Barr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You never know where Durham might wind up once he starts asking questions in Ukraine. And there was no mention of a meeting with Barr in the call, just stop lying.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOLOL

So.... nothing about the Bidens, just as I said. But you've always got your hopes & dreams.

As far as Trump lying to Zelensky about meeting with Barr, of course Trump said that, I don't care how big of a dumbfuck you are...

_"I am also going to have Attorney General Barr call and we will get to the bottom of it."_​
_"I would like to have the Attorney General call you or your people and I would like you to get to the bottom of it."

"I will tell Rudy and Attorney General Barr to call."

"I will ask him to call you along with the Attorney General. "

"whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great."_​


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you are trying to claim that the treaty makes it illegally for any requests to be made that don't go through the channels outlined in the treaty.  I've already proven that to be false, and you even admitted it.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> I literally never said that, ya lying fucking moron.
> 
> Are you ever not a lying fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've said both things, moron.  You've said the treaty makes it illegal, as you're doing now, and you've said that it doesn't, after a proved that it doesn't.
> 
> You really can't keep track of what you've been saying, can you?
Click to expand...

I never said the treaty makes it illegal, lying fucking moron. I said he wasn't using the treaty to make his requests.

Are you ever not a lying fucking moron? 

Ever???


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he committed a crime, punish him.    I have no desire to back crooks & thieves & liars like you do.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, with his own words spoken, that IS exactly what you're doing.  Who are you trying to kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His own words were the words of the United States of America.  And it got results.  Enough that Ukraine was removed from the Corrupt country list and could receive Offensive Weapons from the US.  he showed a level of Statesmanship far beyond what you are capable of understanding.  So, by his own words, he helped to change Ukraine from a completely corrupt nation to a near honest one.  Not 100% honest but close enough compared to the other Eastern Block countries.  What part of this are you having trouble understanding or did Putins GRU tell you to keep stirring that pot?
> 
> let's clean up Rump and his band of Criminals and then you can go after Biden if it trips your trigger.  But having the Criminal Rump and his Sycophants do it is just a way to try and make us look the other way on their crimes.  Sorry, Blackmail, Election Fraud, Obstruction of Justice, just to name three of a long list, we need to take care of those (and don't try and tell the rest of us that those charges aren't real) first.  The only reason that they aren't being taken care of is the AG is working as Rumps personal Lawyer instead of representing the US and the Republicans in the Senate and House are all afraid that Rump is needed to get them, reelected.  And then is Moscow Mitch.  Congress has NEVER been this weak and the Executive Branch has never been this strong.  Rump is closer to a King than a President which was what he wanted in the first place, the US Constitution of the United States be damned.
> 
> Again, having a bunch of criminals do a criminal investigation on anyone never ends well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll tell you what.....let's go after Biden first, okay?  I want you to rip into Biden like you have Trump.
> I want you to besmirch one of your own, Daryl.  Until then your words mean nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, prove Burisma was under an active investigation when Biden got shokin fired...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's meaningless.  If its next on the agenda, that's all that matters, and it was.
Click to expand...

You can't even prove that, lying fucking moron.


----------



## charwin95

Doc7505 said:


> *State Department Releases Detailed Accounts Of Biden-Ukraine Corruption​*
> 
> 
> State Department Releases Detailed Accounts Of Biden-Ukraine Corruption | Zero Hedge
> 24 Nov 19 ~~ A liberal watchdog group's attempt to nail Rudy Giuliani has backfired in spectacular fashion after their FOIA request resulted in the US State Department releasing detailed accusations of corruption against the Bidens' - based on interviews with former Ukrainian officials who were in charge of the investigations. Responding to a Freedom of Information Act lawsuit from the group American Oversight, the State Department on Friday night released almost 100 pages of records detailing efforts by Trump attorney Rudy Giuliani to investigate corruption, which include contacts with Secretary of State Mike Pompeo and Rep. Devin Nunes (R-CA) earlier this year.
> While American Oversight's 'gotcha' is that Giuliani had "multiple contacts" with Mike Pompeo and others while investigating Ukraine corruption, they completely ignore interview notes containing detailed allegations by former Ukraine Prosecutor General Viktor Shokin - who Joe Biden had fired, as well as his successor, prosecutor general Yuriy Lutsenko - While seated as the Minister he approved two addition entities to receive permits for gas exploration; Mr. Zlochevsky was the owner of two secret companies that were part of Burisma Holdings and gave those companies permits which made it possible for him to profit while he was the sitting Minister. "Mr. Lutsenko went on to explain that there is a unit called Specialized Anticorruption Prosecutor's Office (SAP) which has under its purview National Anticorruption Bureau Ukraine (NABU) which investigates corruption cases that involved public figures from Mayors upward. He stated that the current US Ambassador protects SAP and NABU, adding "His office has absolutely no control over SAP or NABU and canâ€[emoji769]t even ask what they are working on however they fall under his "control." Of note, NABU was established in October 2014 "by Mr. George Kent who was the Deputy Chief to the Mission in Ukraine."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zerohedge Janitor (zerohedge9janitor) | Scribd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comment:
> I don't know why, but there are indeed still some Journalists, Scientists, and even politicians with integrity, and balls to speak up. Although there are times that I think they're like hens teeth....
> According to Progressive Marxist Socialist/DSA Democrats, it's not a crime to use your political influence to embezzle taxpayer money . . . it's a crime to investigate it.Hmm...., I wonder if the LSMSM will be reporting this? Meanwhile, how many Congress persons are not millionaires after their second or third terms in Congress/Senate?
> So the PMS/DSA Democrats are impeaching Trump for what Joe Biden actually did. This makes as much sense as anything else they do.
> Hmm..., Can you imagine how much it galled the State Department to have to cough up these tasty little tidbits? To think the FOIA request was looking for dirt on Rudy. Be careful what you ask for.
> The extreme power that the LSMSM holds over public opinion is not a joke, and therefore they are guilty of at the least tainting possible jurors, and at the most taking payoffs from the PMS/DSA DNC, Soros and the rest of the rats. At some point in time the biased LSMSM must be held accountable. To hold a license to broadcast comes with rules and regulations that have something to do with fair and accurate reporting. This has gone far beyond what was once called yellow journalism.



From Zerohedge...... very funny. This is bogus. 

State Department has a web site where these kinds of information are released. 

This is no where to be found.


----------



## charwin95

OKTexas said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether "Slow Joe" is guilty of any wrong doing is totally irrelevant in the Trump impeachment and here's why. A president running for re-election can not ask a foreign government to open an investigation against another candidate without violating our election laws as well as Article 1 Section 9 of the constitution and thus a violation of oath of office, unless his intent has nothing to do with discrediting his political opponent.
> 
> What it all boils down to is the intent of the president.  If his sole reason for pressuring the Ukraine to investigate the Bidens is his desire to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine, then his actions are justified.  However, from the direct evidence presented in the House investigation as well as comments by Trump himself, it makes it doubtful that his real intent is cleaning up corruption in the Ukraine and not to discrediting Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, you're full of crap, if quid pro joe withheld US loan guarantees to interfere in the internal affairs of a foreign government, which he publicly admitted to BTW, he is as guilty of bribery as you claim Trump to be. That would make Trumps request justified and blow the shit out your narrative.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.
> There’s a very big difference.
> 
> Joe fired a well known corrupted prosecutor general Shokin. Or you don’t get the money.
> 
> Trump asking a favor from a foreign leader to dig dirt against his political enemies is totally WRONG or you don’t get the money.
> 
> Big difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously lack an understanding of english. Trump told Zelensky that a lot of people want to know about the Bidens activities in Ukraine, he didn't say I want to know. There's a difference there you and most of your commie ilk don't seem to understand. So run along fool and learn the language.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you calling Flopper a liar. He posted that paragraph from the transcript, hell he even put in bold so you lanuguage challenged commies could understand it.
Click to expand...


I didn’t see it. Can you point it to me.


----------



## eagle1462010

charwin95 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji2400]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji2400]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this impeachment inquiry, and how is handled by Schiff is kinda telling me that Schiff is somehow connected to Ukraine, maybe even to Burisma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, just yesterday I called it.
> 
> Shots fired!
> 
> View attachment 291199
> 
> *Rudy Giuliani Twitter*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT. Do you expect anything honest from these corrupted disgusting people piece of shit like Guilliani?
> 
> These people can post anything then poorly informed people and ignorant idiots like you eat it right away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you to talk about American's like you do ???  If it is found that you have been using propaganda to hurt fellow Americans for political reason's, will you apologize ??
> 
> Funny how everything that has led up to this mess, has been somehow ignored when the iron is hot on each created farce, and this is why we know that it is all a farce that is taking place for political reason's. All investigations take into account the entire case from beginning to end, and that includes all evidence that is uncovered along the way, and since the beginning.
> 
> The jumping from wild topic to wild topic shows this to be a miriad of political stunts that has been taking place ever since Trump won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don’t even know what you are talking about. Let alone questioning me.
> 
> Guilliani and Trump and these goons are corrupt.
> I expect Guilliani will be indicted.
Click to expand...

Prove it bitch.............

LOL

He said that she said she heard somone say that another person heard Trump say it...........

Wow..................what EVIDENCE your side has............Evidence of TDS abounds though.......TDS evidence .......YUP


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, with his own words spoken, that IS exactly what you're doing.  Who are you trying to kid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His own words were the words of the United States of America.  And it got results.  Enough that Ukraine was removed from the Corrupt country list and could receive Offensive Weapons from the US.  he showed a level of Statesmanship far beyond what you are capable of understanding.  So, by his own words, he helped to change Ukraine from a completely corrupt nation to a near honest one.  Not 100% honest but close enough compared to the other Eastern Block countries.  What part of this are you having trouble understanding or did Putins GRU tell you to keep stirring that pot?
> 
> let's clean up Rump and his band of Criminals and then you can go after Biden if it trips your trigger.  But having the Criminal Rump and his Sycophants do it is just a way to try and make us look the other way on their crimes.  Sorry, Blackmail, Election Fraud, Obstruction of Justice, just to name three of a long list, we need to take care of those (and don't try and tell the rest of us that those charges aren't real) first.  The only reason that they aren't being taken care of is the AG is working as Rumps personal Lawyer instead of representing the US and the Republicans in the Senate and House are all afraid that Rump is needed to get them, reelected.  And then is Moscow Mitch.  Congress has NEVER been this weak and the Executive Branch has never been this strong.  Rump is closer to a King than a President which was what he wanted in the first place, the US Constitution of the United States be damned.
> 
> Again, having a bunch of criminals do a criminal investigation on anyone never ends well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll tell you what.....let's go after Biden first, okay?  I want you to rip into Biden like you have Trump.
> I want you to besmirch one of your own, Daryl.  Until then your words mean nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, prove Burisma was under an active investigation when Biden got shokin fired...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's meaningless.  If its next on the agenda, that's all that matters, and it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't even prove that, lying fucking moron.
Click to expand...

That's what he says, and no one in Ukraine has contradicted him.


----------



## charwin95

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong very wrong.
> Asking a foreign leader a favor to dig dirt against his political rival. Is totally wrong.
> You can twist however you want to protect this piece of shit president. That is not right.
> 
> I asked you a very simple reality question. Your answer is very wrong. Let me ask you again.
> 
> I deal with hundreds of vendors and suppliers regularly. If I asked one them a favor to hire my nephew.
> Where and what law or any code of ethics did I violate?
> Return back the favor? Giving them a contract.
> 
> Joe Biden got his son Hunter a job at Butisma. Tell me what law did he violate?
> 
> Trump getting his son inlaw a job unqualified. Is that also unacceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep asking questions I or others have answered already?
> 
> Show me where Trump used the term Dig Dirt.
> 
> You people on the left are such hypocrites.  On one hand, you're trying to make claim that what Joe did was perfectly fine and legal.  On the other hand, you want to see Trump impeached for being accused of doing the exact same thing.
> 
> Joe asked for the prosecutor to be fired, he got it.
> Trump asked for a favor to look into Burisma and Hunter, he never got it.
> 
> Joe threaten US aid to Ukraine.
> Trump never threatened US aid for anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you didn’t. You only going around to support your lie.
> This is the problem when you’ve been listening too much of Hannity. Using technicalities of words...
> 
> Asking a favor from a foreign leader against his political enemies is wrong. Thus equivalent to dig dirt.
> 
> Do you want me to repeat it again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no idea WTF you're talking about.  Digging up dirt means to create phony evidence.  Finding real evidence is only digging up truth.  Biden is not his political opponent. We won't know who his opponent will be for a couple of months, so this charge that Trump is doing this to gain favor in the election is an utter lie.  Biden is not his rival, and likely will not be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deeeenng. You are right. Digging dirt is create a phony evidence. WOW I’m so impressed with your brilliance.
> 
> Crap...... there are no evidence Biden did anything wrong in Ukraine. NONE. Except phony evidence. Then only  people like you and corrupted president planted that.
> 
> Why do you even think Trump will get Biden involved with his corruptions if he wasn’t scared of Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. The President is the last person who's hands the money passes through before it gets sent to another country.  Don't you think he should look for potential problems before he does that?
> 
> Now that I embarrassed you into admitting what digging up dirt means, please explain how Trump asked for phony evidence during that call to Zelensky.  Not once did he even hint at that.  He asked Zelensky to "look into it" not create phony evidence.  Looking into it does not mean digging up dirt......well......unless you're a lying leftist that wants to make up definitions of terms.
Click to expand...


1. Except that he hold the military aid in exchange to dig dirt against his political rival Biden. 

2. Embarrassed me HELL no. Actually I am embarrassing you because all what you are doing is twisting your philosophical ideology. Reality is Reality. Facts are facts....... Dude just admit it your BOI is 11 year old boy reject. 

In reality you don’t really know that much at all.


----------



## eagle1462010

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> His own words were the words of the United States of America.  And it got results.  Enough that Ukraine was removed from the Corrupt country list and could receive Offensive Weapons from the US.  he showed a level of Statesmanship far beyond what you are capable of understanding.  So, by his own words, he helped to change Ukraine from a completely corrupt nation to a near honest one.  Not 100% honest but close enough compared to the other Eastern Block countries.  What part of this are you having trouble understanding or did Putins GRU tell you to keep stirring that pot?
> 
> let's clean up Rump and his band of Criminals and then you can go after Biden if it trips your trigger.  But having the Criminal Rump and his Sycophants do it is just a way to try and make us look the other way on their crimes.  Sorry, Blackmail, Election Fraud, Obstruction of Justice, just to name three of a long list, we need to take care of those (and don't try and tell the rest of us that those charges aren't real) first.  The only reason that they aren't being taken care of is the AG is working as Rumps personal Lawyer instead of representing the US and the Republicans in the Senate and House are all afraid that Rump is needed to get them, reelected.  And then is Moscow Mitch.  Congress has NEVER been this weak and the Executive Branch has never been this strong.  Rump is closer to a King than a President which was what he wanted in the first place, the US Constitution of the United States be damned.
> 
> Again, having a bunch of criminals do a criminal investigation on anyone never ends well.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what.....let's go after Biden first, okay?  I want you to rip into Biden like you have Trump.
> I want you to besmirch one of your own, Daryl.  Until then your words mean nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, prove Burisma was under an active investigation when Biden got shokin fired...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's meaningless.  If its next on the agenda, that's all that matters, and it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't even prove that, lying fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what he says, and no one in Ukraine has contradicted him.
Click to expand...

Ukraine has said they weren't pressured.

The Impeachment Farse is like telling a Women she has been raped............and she says .......No I wasn't............then they say yes you were now shut up.

The so called victim ..........Ukraine didn't get raped...........what a bunch of Lunatics the left are today


----------



## charwin95

beagle9 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller did not exonerate Trump. It just they can’t indict a sitting president. That’s a fact jack. I’m not sure why you have to brought this up? Poorly informed?
> 
> We are talking about unqualified which I gave you several examples. Trump and Kushner.
> 
> So Hunter got a high paying job and unqualified? SO WHAT?
> Another example. How many of Trump former cabinets that are unqualified, over paid, fired or corrupted?
> 
> If this is all you’ve got against Biden then it’s laughable. Hunter has nothing to do with all these lying propaganda that you and your buddies are spreading.
> 
> Here is Hunter Biden Wikipedia. You may want to update yourself. He is paid $50,000 not $83,000 that you are lying.
> 
> Hunter Biden - Wikipedia
> 
> FACT CHECK: Was Hunter Biden Paid As Much As $50,000 A Month For His Work With Burisma?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal court documents prove Biden and Archer was paid 186,000 a month for at least 2 years. And the DOJ is looking into your conspiracy theory. We'll see what Durham turns up.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coming from these goons? Absolutely. Those were planted by Russian operatives to that was already debunked.
> 
> Don’t ever mentioned Barr to me here.He is no different from Guilliani personal lawyer... These are the REJECTS of the US government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn fool, Guilliani is a former federal prosecutor who has a history of busting organized crime, and Barr was the AG before. He is now the 85th AG, but he was also the 77th AG under G.H.W. Bush and was confirmed by the senate 99-0. Why don't you go back to your fucking shit hoe, you'll love it there.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True but that doesn’t mean he is not corrupted and stupid.
> 
> Let me enlighten your stupidity. You have this personal lawyer Guilliani running around doing state department job instructed by Trump. Just about every witness at the hearing despise and trashed this despicable lawyer Guilliani.
> 
> Then go on national tv broadcasting what he is doing stupidly.
> With the information coming from a fired corrupted prosecutor general Shokin.
> So tell me how fucking stupid these goons are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not stupid at all, in fact if you had a swamp full of cut throats you couldn't trust as far as you could throw them after all that has happened, then you would be looking and dealing with those you can trust, not in those you can't trust.
> 
> It is that a man should say that "it is his hope that his enemy be that of a stranger, in so that he may know him when he comes for him, and not his brother for whom he may not knoweth if he were coming for him.
> 
> The swamp is liken to ones brother's coming for their other brother, and that brother trusting in them to not be his enemy, but his allies instead. The swamp brother's have been the president's enemies since 2016.
Click to expand...


In short Guilliani is going to jail.


----------



## bripat9643

charwin95 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Federal court documents prove Biden and Archer was paid 186,000 a month for at least 2 years. And the DOJ is looking into your conspiracy theory. We'll see what Durham turns up.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from these goons? Absolutely. Those were planted by Russian operatives to that was already debunked.
> 
> Don’t ever mentioned Barr to me here.He is no different from Guilliani personal lawyer... These are the REJECTS of the US government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn fool, Guilliani is a former federal prosecutor who has a history of busting organized crime, and Barr was the AG before. He is now the 85th AG, but he was also the 77th AG under G.H.W. Bush and was confirmed by the senate 99-0. Why don't you go back to your fucking shit hoe, you'll love it there.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True but that doesn’t mean he is not corrupted and stupid.
> 
> Let me enlighten your stupidity. You have this personal lawyer Guilliani running around doing state department job instructed by Trump. Just about every witness at the hearing despise and trashed this despicable lawyer Guilliani.
> 
> Then go on national tv broadcasting what he is doing stupidly.
> With the information coming from a fired corrupted prosecutor general Shokin.
> So tell me how fucking stupid these goons are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not stupid at all, in fact if you had a swamp full of cut throats you couldn't trust as far as you could throw them after all that has happened, then you would be looking and dealing with those you can trust, not in those you can't trust.
> 
> It is that a man should say that "it is his hope that his enemy be that of a stranger, in so that he may know him when he comes for him, and not his brother for whom he may not knoweth if he were coming for him.
> 
> The swamp is liken to ones brother's coming for their other brother, and that brother trusting in them to not be his enemy, but his allies instead. The swamp brother's have been the president's enemies since 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In short Guilliani is going to jail.
Click to expand...

ROFL!  

No he isn't.


----------



## charwin95

OKTexas said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, whje caught lying, you just increase the lying.  Joe Biden had nothing to do with Hunter getting that job.
> 
> You are a joke, Trump Boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, Hunter just answered a want ad in the paper:
> 
> LARGE ENERGY COMPANY LOOKING FOR BOARD MEMBER.  NO EXPERIENCE NECESSARY, NO NEED TO UNDERSTAND THE LANGUAGE. LOOKING FOR A CANDIDATE WITH SEVERE DRUG PROBLEMS, PREFERABLY KICKED OUT OF THE MILITARY AND ATTENDED MULTIPLE REHAB CLINICS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just unbelievable full of crap.
> 
> Drug problems of Hunter was way before he became a board members and work prestigious companies here in US ..... before he joined Burisma.
> 
> Like I told you before board member of a company like Gas or Coal, Exxon, Gold..... it’s very very easy. You don’t have to mix chemicals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More commie lies, baby Biden joined the Burisma board in Apr 2014, he was roaming homeless encampments in CA looking for crack in 2015. Learn the language so you can understand.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove to me where I lied.
> 
> Prove where Hunter roaming homeless encampments in Ca looking for crack in 2015. PROVE IT.
> 
> I know lots of Trump supporters are bunch LIARS like this pathological liar president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off, I've provided links, it's your fault if you didn't bother to read them.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Blah blah blah. Why not just point it to me?


----------



## eagle1462010

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep asking questions I or others have answered already?
> 
> Show me where Trump used the term Dig Dirt.
> 
> You people on the left are such hypocrites.  On one hand, you're trying to make claim that what Joe did was perfectly fine and legal.  On the other hand, you want to see Trump impeached for being accused of doing the exact same thing.
> 
> Joe asked for the prosecutor to be fired, he got it.
> Trump asked for a favor to look into Burisma and Hunter, he never got it.
> 
> Joe threaten US aid to Ukraine.
> Trump never threatened US aid for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn’t. You only going around to support your lie.
> This is the problem when you’ve been listening too much of Hannity. Using technicalities of words...
> 
> Asking a favor from a foreign leader against his political enemies is wrong. Thus equivalent to dig dirt.
> 
> Do you want me to repeat it again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no idea WTF you're talking about.  Digging up dirt means to create phony evidence.  Finding real evidence is only digging up truth.  Biden is not his political opponent. We won't know who his opponent will be for a couple of months, so this charge that Trump is doing this to gain favor in the election is an utter lie.  Biden is not his rival, and likely will not be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deeeenng. You are right. Digging dirt is create a phony evidence. WOW I’m so impressed with your brilliance.
> 
> Crap...... there are no evidence Biden did anything wrong in Ukraine. NONE. Except phony evidence. Then only  people like you and corrupted president planted that.
> 
> Why do you even think Trump will get Biden involved with his corruptions if he wasn’t scared of Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. The President is the last person who's hands the money passes through before it gets sent to another country.  Don't you think he should look for potential problems before he does that?
> 
> Now that I embarrassed you into admitting what digging up dirt means, please explain how Trump asked for phony evidence during that call to Zelensky.  Not once did he even hint at that.  He asked Zelensky to "look into it" not create phony evidence.  Looking into it does not mean digging up dirt......well......unless you're a lying leftist that wants to make up definitions of terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Except that he hold the military aid in exchange to dig dirt against his political rival Biden.
> 
> 2. Embarrassed me HELL no. Actually I am embarrassing you because all what you are doing is twisting your philosophical ideology. Reality is Reality. Facts are facts....... Dude just admit it your BOI is 11 year old boy reject.
> 
> In reality you don’t really know that much at all.
Click to expand...

Yawn...........you haven't proved that...........and they say it didn't happen.

I'll tell ya one thing that did happen...........Under Obama when Ukrainians were dying..........he sent them MRE's and NO LETHAL AID..............

Hmmm......

Trump sent them Lethal aid to kill Russians with..........and yet a bunch of brain dead people like you say...........LOOK..........TRUMP IS A PUPPET OF RUSSIA.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> His own words were the words of the United States of America.  And it got results.  Enough that Ukraine was removed from the Corrupt country list and could receive Offensive Weapons from the US.  he showed a level of Statesmanship far beyond what you are capable of understanding.  So, by his own words, he helped to change Ukraine from a completely corrupt nation to a near honest one.  Not 100% honest but close enough compared to the other Eastern Block countries.  What part of this are you having trouble understanding or did Putins GRU tell you to keep stirring that pot?
> 
> let's clean up Rump and his band of Criminals and then you can go after Biden if it trips your trigger.  But having the Criminal Rump and his Sycophants do it is just a way to try and make us look the other way on their crimes.  Sorry, Blackmail, Election Fraud, Obstruction of Justice, just to name three of a long list, we need to take care of those (and don't try and tell the rest of us that those charges aren't real) first.  The only reason that they aren't being taken care of is the AG is working as Rumps personal Lawyer instead of representing the US and the Republicans in the Senate and House are all afraid that Rump is needed to get them, reelected.  And then is Moscow Mitch.  Congress has NEVER been this weak and the Executive Branch has never been this strong.  Rump is closer to a King than a President which was what he wanted in the first place, the US Constitution of the United States be damned.
> 
> Again, having a bunch of criminals do a criminal investigation on anyone never ends well.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what.....let's go after Biden first, okay?  I want you to rip into Biden like you have Trump.
> I want you to besmirch one of your own, Daryl.  Until then your words mean nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, prove Burisma was under an active investigation when Biden got shokin fired...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's meaningless.  If its next on the agenda, that's all that matters, and it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't even prove that, lying fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what he says, and no one in Ukraine has contradicted him.
Click to expand...

That's what he says now. Where's his proof at the time?


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010

Fuck you TDS libs..............and your corrupt whores like Biden......

ahhhh..............

Now I feel much better thank you.


----------



## Faun

eagle1462010 said:


> Fuck you TDS libs..............and your corrupt whores like Biden......
> 
> ahhhh..............
> 
> Now I feel much better thank you.


----------



## eagle1462010

Faun said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you TDS libs..............and your corrupt whores like Biden......
> 
> ahhhh..............
> 
> Now I feel much better thank you.
Click to expand...

Mr. Mueller hope you are feeling better............you looked  ill when testifying.........and didn't even know what was in the Report.......

Are you better now..........the meds helping..............


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you smoking or snorting? Trump asked for cooperation with the AG 4 times in the call. Not a damn thing illegal about that.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Which was Trump lying to Zelensky since Trump didn't mention that to Barr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Durham is looking into Ukraine, go figure.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? It doesn't involve the Bidens or Trump's impeachment or Trump lying to Zelensky about meeting with Barr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You never know where Durham might wind up once he starts asking questions in Ukraine. And there was no mention of a meeting with Barr in the call, just stop lying.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> So.... nothing about the Bidens, just as I said. But you've always got your hopes & dreams.
> 
> As far as Trump lying to Zelensky about meeting with Barr, of course Trump said that, I don't care how big of a dumbfuck you are...
> 
> _"I am also going to have Attorney General Barr call and we will get to the bottom of it."_​
> _"I would like to have the Attorney General call you or your people and I would like you to get to the bottom of it."
> 
> "I will tell Rudy and Attorney General Barr to call."
> 
> "I will ask him to call you along with the Attorney General. "
> 
> "whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great."_​
Click to expand...



Please highlight the word "meeting" in your quotes. The only thing I see referenced are "CALLS". Damn, you're as senile as your avatar. LMAO

.


----------



## Faun

eagle1462010 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you TDS libs..............and your corrupt whores like Biden......
> 
> ahhhh..............
> 
> Now I feel much better thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr. Mueller hope you are feeling better............you looked  ill when testifying.........and didn't even know what was in the Report.......
> 
> Are you better now..........the meds helping..............
Click to expand...

Mueller did exactly what he was supposed to do. Who knows why you think that's a problem for him?


----------



## toobfreak

charwin95 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Federal court documents prove Biden and Archer was paid 186,000 a month for at least 2 years. And the DOJ is looking into your conspiracy theory. We'll see what Durham turns up.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from these goons? Absolutely. Those were planted by Russian operatives to that was already debunked.
> 
> Don’t ever mentioned Barr to me here.He is no different from Guilliani personal lawyer... These are the REJECTS of the US government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn fool, Guilliani is a former federal prosecutor who has a history of busting organized crime, and Barr was the AG before. He is now the 85th AG, but he was also the 77th AG under G.H.W. Bush and was confirmed by the senate 99-0. Why don't you go back to your fucking shit hoe, you'll love it there.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True but that doesn’t mean he is not corrupted and stupid.
> 
> Let me enlighten your stupidity. You have this personal lawyer Guilliani running around doing state department job instructed by Trump. Just about every witness at the hearing despise and trashed this despicable lawyer Guilliani.
> 
> Then go on national tv broadcasting what he is doing stupidly.
> With the information coming from a fired corrupted prosecutor general Shokin.
> So tell me how fucking stupid these goons are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not stupid at all, in fact if you had a swamp full of cut throats you couldn't trust as far as you could throw them after all that has happened, then you would be looking and dealing with those you can trust, not in those you can't trust.
> 
> It is that a man should say that "it is his hope that his enemy be that of a stranger, in so that he may know him when he comes for him, and not his brother for whom he may not knoweth if he were coming for him.
> 
> The swamp is liken to ones brother's coming for their other brother, and that brother trusting in them to not be his enemy, but his allies instead. The swamp brother's have been the president's enemies since 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In short Guilliani is going to jail.
Click to expand...


Really?  And I just saw him on TV last night looking totally unconcerned making rather casual chat.  Can you please link me to his conviction and sentencing?


----------



## charwin95

OKTexas said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller did not exonerate Trump. It just they can’t indict a sitting president. That’s a fact jack. I’m not sure why you have to brought this up? Poorly informed?
> 
> We are talking about unqualified which I gave you several examples. Trump and Kushner.
> 
> So Hunter got a high paying job and unqualified? SO WHAT?
> Another example. How many of Trump former cabinets that are unqualified, over paid, fired or corrupted?
> 
> If this is all you’ve got against Biden then it’s laughable. Hunter has nothing to do with all these lying propaganda that you and your buddies are spreading.
> 
> Here is Hunter Biden Wikipedia. You may want to update yourself. He is paid $50,000 not $83,000 that you are lying.
> 
> Hunter Biden - Wikipedia
> 
> FACT CHECK: Was Hunter Biden Paid As Much As $50,000 A Month For His Work With Burisma?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal court documents prove Biden and Archer was paid 186,000 a month for at least 2 years. And the DOJ is looking into your conspiracy theory. We'll see what Durham turns up.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coming from these goons? Absolutely. Those were planted by Russian operatives to that was already debunked.
> 
> Don’t ever mentioned Barr to me here.He is no different from Guilliani personal lawyer... These are the REJECTS of the US government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn fool, Guilliani is a former federal prosecutor who has a history of busting organized crime, and Barr was the AG before. He is now the 85th AG, but he was also the 77th AG under G.H.W. Bush and was confirmed by the senate 99-0. Why don't you go back to your fucking shit hoe, you'll love it there.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True but that doesn’t mean he is not corrupted and stupid.
> 
> Let me enlighten your stupidity. You have this personal lawyer Guilliani running around doing state department job instructed by Trump. Just about every witness at the hearing despise and trashed this despicable lawyer Guilliani.
> 
> Then go on national tv broadcasting what he is doing stupidly.
> With the information coming from a fired corrupted prosecutor general Shokin.
> So tell me how fucking stupid these goons are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should have stopped at "True". The rest is pure bullshit, the president decided who represents him, where and when. Presidents have had personal envoys for more than 240 years. Trump did nothing out of the ordinary. Your fucking commie fantasies notwithstanding. BTW you have my permission to have your ESL teacher to explain the big words to ya. LMAO
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Let me repeat it again........... Just about every witness at the hearing despised, trashed and blasted Guilliani. Running around stupid. 

Bolton who reports directly with Trump at that time even called Guilliani a hand grenade that will blow up every one’s face. 

Trump did nothing of the ordinary? Since when it’s legal to ask a favor to a foreign leader to dig dirt against his political rival? That is pure corruption an example of a bribery. 
Why is that acceptable to all of Trump supporters?


Biden fired a corrupted prosecutor general Shokin is not acceptable?


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you TDS libs..............and your corrupt whores like Biden......
> 
> ahhhh..............
> 
> Now I feel much better thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr. Mueller hope you are feeling better............you looked  ill when testifying.........and didn't even know what was in the Report.......
> 
> Are you better now..........the meds helping..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller did exactly what he was supposed to do. Who knows why you think that's a problem for him?
Click to expand...

Wrong.  He knew within a few weeks that there was no collusion.  Yet, her persisted in persecuting the Trump administration for another 2 1/2 years.


----------



## bripat9643

charwin95 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Federal court documents prove Biden and Archer was paid 186,000 a month for at least 2 years. And the DOJ is looking into your conspiracy theory. We'll see what Durham turns up.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from these goons? Absolutely. Those were planted by Russian operatives to that was already debunked.
> 
> Don’t ever mentioned Barr to me here.He is no different from Guilliani personal lawyer... These are the REJECTS of the US government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn fool, Guilliani is a former federal prosecutor who has a history of busting organized crime, and Barr was the AG before. He is now the 85th AG, but he was also the 77th AG under G.H.W. Bush and was confirmed by the senate 99-0. Why don't you go back to your fucking shit hoe, you'll love it there.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True but that doesn’t mean he is not corrupted and stupid.
> 
> Let me enlighten your stupidity. You have this personal lawyer Guilliani running around doing state department job instructed by Trump. Just about every witness at the hearing despise and trashed this despicable lawyer Guilliani.
> 
> Then go on national tv broadcasting what he is doing stupidly.
> With the information coming from a fired corrupted prosecutor general Shokin.
> So tell me how fucking stupid these goons are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should have stopped at "True". The rest is pure bullshit, the president decided who represents him, where and when. Presidents have had personal envoys for more than 240 years. Trump did nothing out of the ordinary. Your fucking commie fantasies notwithstanding. BTW you have my permission to have your ESL teacher to explain the big words to ya. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me repeat it again........... Just about every witness at the hearing despised, trashed and blasted Guilliani. Running around stupid.
> 
> Bolton who reports directly with Trump at that time even called Guilliani a hand grenade that will blow up every one’s face.
> 
> Trump did nothing of the ordinary? Since when it’s legal to ask a favor to a foreign leader to dig dirt against his political rival? That is pure corruption an example of a bribery.
> Why is that acceptable to all of Trump supporters?
> 
> 
> Biden fired a corrupted prosecutor general Shokin is not acceptable?
Click to expand...

Sorry, turd, but no one is going to agree with your characterization of what Trump did.


----------



## eagle1462010

Faun said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you TDS libs..............and your corrupt whores like Biden......
> 
> ahhhh..............
> 
> Now I feel much better thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr. Mueller hope you are feeling better............you looked  ill when testifying.........and didn't even know what was in the Report.......
> 
> Are you better now..........the meds helping..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller did exactly what he was supposed to do. Who knows why you think that's a problem for him?
Click to expand...

No it's a problem for the left..........3 years of I GOTCHA..........and FLOP.

And here we go again............You guys are so wrong all the time.........why should anyone listen to people who are always wrong.


----------



## charwin95

OKTexas said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about corrupt. Why don’t you start with your Boi Trump?
> 
> The only idiots that keeps talking about Biden and his son committed corruption are Trump supporters. Nobody else.
> 
> As far as unqualified. Trump is inept and most unqualified president. The whole world knows that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The requirements to be a US President are written within the US Constitution, and Trump meets those requirements.  You don't have to be an establishment person to get to be President.
> 
> A two year 45 million dollar investigation that turned up nothing in regards to why it was started began over a joke Trump made about getting Hillary's emails.  But a drug addict, kicked out of the military, in and out of rehabs three times, gets a job for 83,000 a year, and nobody is supposed to care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mueller did not exonerate Trump. It just they can’t indict a sitting president. That’s a fact jack. I’m not sure why you have to brought this up? Poorly informed?
> 
> We are talking about unqualified which I gave you several examples. Trump and Kushner.
> 
> So Hunter got a high paying job and unqualified? SO WHAT?
> Another example. How many of Trump former cabinets that are unqualified, over paid, fired or corrupted?
> 
> If this is all you’ve got against Biden then it’s laughable. Hunter has nothing to do with all these lying propaganda that you and your buddies are spreading.
> 
> Here is Hunter Biden Wikipedia. You may want to update yourself. He is paid $50,000 not $83,000 that you are lying.
> 
> Hunter Biden - Wikipedia
> 
> FACT CHECK: Was Hunter Biden Paid As Much As $50,000 A Month For His Work With Burisma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Federal court documents prove Biden and Archer was paid 186,000 a month for at least 2 years. And the DOJ is looking into your conspiracy theory. We'll see what Durham turns up.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Durham is investigating the Executive Branch as in, the FBI mostly.  That's his job.  There has been no mention other than by rightwingnutjobs like you that he is investigating Hunter Biden.  Comrade, you can stop repeating what your leader tells you to repeat.  It's just another Russian Conspiracy.  If you want to follow Putin that much, move to Moscow, denounce your citizenship and apply for Russian citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You never know what he will find when he gets in the Ukrainian weeds. It was the Ukrainians that brought up the Bidens to Rudy.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


The problem with that is..... The Ukrainians that is working with Rudy are the same corrupted people that was fired.


----------



## WEATHER53

Faun said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you TDS libs..............and your corrupt whores like Biden......
> 
> ahhhh..............
> 
> Now I feel much better thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr. Mueller hope you are feeling better............you looked  ill when testifying.........and didn't even know what was in the Report.......
> 
> Are you better now..........the meds helping..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller did exactly what he was supposed to do. Who knows why you think that's a problem for him?
Click to expand...

But he did not do what he needed to for the libs like they were sure he would so we moved to witch hunt 2-Ukraine


----------



## toobfreak

charwin95 said:


> 1. Except that he hold the military aid in exchange to dig dirt against his political rival Biden.


YOUR CLAIM.  Impossible to prove without putting Biden and others up on the stand to hear BOTH sides.  So far it looks like he withheld aid as a new government was being instated there to replace a corrupt one and Trump wanted to get to know who the new people were running the country before sending them tank busters and millions in aide.  And in the end, it turned out the aid wasn't even actually delayed in its actual release!  That and the fact that you haven't anyone in Ukraine who actually corroborates that claim.  And Biden isn't even his political rival!  He is just one of about 20 likely possible nominees for next year!  So, 0-1 for Charwin.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which was Trump lying to Zelensky since Trump didn't mention that to Barr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Durham is looking into Ukraine, go figure.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? It doesn't involve the Bidens or Trump's impeachment or Trump lying to Zelensky about meeting with Barr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You never know where Durham might wind up once he starts asking questions in Ukraine. And there was no mention of a meeting with Barr in the call, just stop lying.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> So.... nothing about the Bidens, just as I said. But you've always got your hopes & dreams.
> 
> As far as Trump lying to Zelensky about meeting with Barr, of course Trump said that, I don't care how big of a dumbfuck you are...
> 
> _"I am also going to have Attorney General Barr call and we will get to the bottom of it."_​
> _"I would like to have the Attorney General call you or your people and I would like you to get to the bottom of it."
> 
> "I will tell Rudy and Attorney General Barr to call."
> 
> "I will ask him to call you along with the Attorney General. "
> 
> "whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great."_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please highlight the word "meeting" in your quotes. The only thing I see referenced are "CALLS". Damn, you're as senile as your avatar. LMAO
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You're an even bigger dumbfuck than I gave you credit for. People hold meetings all the time on phone calls. I do it myself for work.


----------



## toobfreak

Olde Europe said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then let's get the Rump Criminal taken care of and them move on to the investigation of Biden.  Until we get an honest AG there can be nothing close to an honest investigation of anything.  And to get rid of that criminal, we first have to get rid of Rump.  You can't have a bunch of criminals investigating other potential criminals.  If nothing else, it's bad form.  Even North Korea finds that level of corruption.    well........ acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what do you know.  The honorable Sen. Graham of the great State of South Carolina, chair of the Senate Judiciary Committee, is on the case, started an investigation, and is on a fishing expedition in the depths of the Department of State's vaults for V.P. Biden's communications with Poroshenko and Devon Archer.  As I know the most honorable Sen. Graham, he'll soon bring home the trophy and claim Biden's scalp - or, failing that, let his "investigation" unceremoniously die, in case it's no longer politically useful.  Let's see what's going to transpire.
Click to expand...


Hmm.  "Fishing expedition."  Is that what you call it when you are being grabbed by the short hairs?


----------



## Meister

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what.....let's go after Biden first, okay?  I want you to rip into Biden like you have Trump.
> I want you to besmirch one of your own, Daryl.  Until then your words mean nothing to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, prove Burisma was under an active investigation when Biden got shokin fired...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's meaningless.  If its next on the agenda, that's all that matters, and it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't even prove that, lying fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what he says, and no one in Ukraine has contradicted him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what he says now. Where's his proof at the time?
Click to expand...

 Even with the lopsided inquiry, your side shot blanks. go figure.


----------



## charwin95

beautress said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> It all started with Trump when on July 25, he ask Zelensky for this little favor of investigating the Bidens.  The most shocking part of this is that Trump saw absolutely nothing wrong in asking a foreign goverment to investigate a candidate for president that he will most likely face in the next election.  If the Senate fails to convict Trump which is almost certain, the biggest celebration will not be in the White House but in Moscow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So because slow Joe is running for President, he's insulated from any suspicion of wrong doing? This is the problem: in spite of their beliefs, there is no Thought Police in the US.  You cannot read minds or tell the future.  Nobody, including Trump, knows who he's going to run against.  Furthermore, Joe is so washed up that Biden getting the nomination would guarantee a Trump win.
> 
> This happened the other night.  Slow Joe claimed to have the support from the only black woman in the Senate.  Problem was, he was standing right next to Harris when he made the claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether "Slow Joe" is guilty of any wrong doing is totally irrelevant in the Trump impeachment and here's why. A president running for re-election can not ask a foreign government to open an investigation against another candidate without violating our election laws as well as Article 1 Section 9 of the constitution and thus a violation of oath of office, unless his intent has nothing to do with discrediting his political opponent.
> 
> What it all boils down to is the intent of the president.  If his sole reason for pressuring the Ukraine to investigate the Bidens is his desire to eliminate corruption in the Ukraine, then his actions are justified.  However, from the direct evidence presented in the House investigation as well as comments by Trump himself, it makes it doubtful that his real intent is cleaning up corruption in the Ukraine and not to discrediting Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden is not the nominee, and it's likely he won't be.  This charge that Trump stalled the aid  for political advantage requires a crystal ball that tells us Biden will be the nominee.
> 
> Trump gave several reasons for stopping the aid, including the lack of funds from other UN countries.  You can't make the case it's a false concern given the fact he ran on the UN skipping out on their equal share during the Republican debates.  Nor can you make the case that it was the rat who forced Trump to act, when it's clear and documented that Congress critters from both sides were applying the pressure.
> 
> I don't recall Trump ever using the term "start an investigation"  The key words he used were "look into it" and "favor."  The dictionary term for favor is doing something out of good will without remuneration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too early to say any of what, who and not the nominee.
> 
> One thing for sure. Trump and his cartels are afraid of Biden.
> 
> You proved it here. That you and the rest of your buddies here are ALL scared of Biden will beat Trump. I mean ALL of you are scared of Biden. Look at the the way you attack Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not true. Biden extorted money from the Ukraine government. And he threatened they would not get a trillion in aid from Obama unless his son's anathema, a Ukranian judge, was fired. And he said his son should take some cash from the Ukraine for his "trouble."  And they had 6 hours to comply or else, the trillion was no longer available. QUID PRO QUO NOT ONCE BUT TWICE.
> 
> And you're inventing a cartel when Biden is part of the Deep state Democrats and was using his office to exploit foreign governments, threatening them with a loss of aid provided by Congress if they don't jump through personal enrichment hoops set in place by none other than Joe Biden and his womanizing son.
Click to expand...


Another lie. Trump teach you well. 
Why do most of you Trump people lie? 

Prove it where Biden extort money from the Ukrainian government. 

True he threatened Poroshenko if he doesn’t fire Shokin a corrupt prosecutor general he will not get $1 billion aid. 
Tell me ...... why is that not acceptable?


Trump asking a favor to a foreign leader to dig dirt against his political rival at the same time withholding the aid.  
Tell me....... why is that acceptable?


----------



## toobfreak

Daryl Hunt said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden is a criminal, that would justify Trumps concerns and blow the hell out of the commiecrat hoax, wouldn't it?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> And when he isn't??   Then will you assfucks shut the fuck up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when he is?  I'll bet you will whine like a baby and call a foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One criminal at a time.  Right now, they are working on the criminal Rump.  Rump wants us to forget about him and move on to possible criminal activities by others.  We already have a pretty good idea that Rump is a criminal.  How you help us wind that up and then we all can go after Biden if Pence still wants to do it or maybe the next President.  But first, we will have to run off the rest of the Criminals under Rump to get a fair chance.  Like I said, one criminal at a time.  And having the criminals try and investigate others doesn't really make sense, now does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh brother......Biden did his crime and twits like you give him a pass, then a president wants to investigate Biden's crime  and twits like you call
> him out.  Twits like you are priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not  a President.  He's forfieted that.  He's a criminal wanting to investigate other potential criminals.  In any other level of government this would be finished and Rump and his Criminals would have been behind bars long before this last debacle.
Click to expand...


You mean like with Hillary and the 10-15 felony crimes that the Director of the FBI rattled off in June 2016 saying she definitely committed???
Or do you mean like with Obama, and the 13 times that the Supreme Court had to slap him down for exceeding his presidential authority among numerous other abuses of power?


----------



## Faun

eagle1462010 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you TDS libs..............and your corrupt whores like Biden......
> 
> ahhhh..............
> 
> Now I feel much better thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr. Mueller hope you are feeling better............you looked  ill when testifying.........and didn't even know what was in the Report.......
> 
> Are you better now..........the meds helping..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller did exactly what he was supposed to do. Who knows why you think that's a problem for him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's a problem for the left..........3 years of I GOTCHA..........and FLOP.
> 
> And here we go again............You guys are so wrong all the time.........why should anyone listen to people who are always wrong.
Click to expand...

Again? We haven't been going after Trump for 3 years. You're delusional.


----------



## beagle9

beautress said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell Putin to mind his own business.  In 2014, Biden Junior was already a multi millionaire by his own devices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, his wife said he was blowing money so fast they couldn't even pay their bills. It's all in the Politico article. Educate your lying hillbilly ass.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of unproven stuff in that article. Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?   Only you Trumpettes looking to distract from the fact your orange buddy is a crooked piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, "Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?"
> America doesn't go into foreign countries and demand that that country fire a federal judge so their son can get rich quick.
> 
> Stop being a dolt anytime at all, preferably before you face St. Peter and have to account for cozying up to such obvious false witnesses as the gross liars with trickle down lies to minions like you who feed on their hatred for an American President who's in there every day, doing his job so that the American people can remain employed and jobs come back to America to make it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's quite easy for Trump and associates to create all kinds of scenarios of misconduct by Hunter Biden in the Ukraine and create other scenarios linking Joe Biden.  However, without an offical investigation in the Ukraine, those scenarios will remain unproven conspiracy theories.  The Orange Clown has given his best shot at trying to pressure Ukraine into investigating Biden and has failed so it looks like he's is going to have to get busy on Twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're certainly confused, sir. President Trump has given millions of people better paying jobs just by encouraging American businesses to come back to America, and manufacture better products here. Of course, not all of you pick up a foreign-made Mr. Coffe carafe and notice the poor engineering job done on producing carafes that drip coffee all over the kitchen floor when transferring coffee from carafe to cup.
> 
> American-manufactured Mr. Coffee products didn't make homemakers spill coffee all over the kitchen floor creating a lot of work to clean it up and either being late to work or having to come home to a kitchen that smells like stale coffee and has to be cleaned up before bedtime or have stale coffee smells floating all through the house all night long. I welcome America to bring all its jobs back home so things get made right and don't drive people over the edge with funky-horrid new products with ridiculous designs targeting Americans from afar. American-made products used to be purchased worldwide because they used to be made with pride and the best that the world had to offer.
> 
> When you open a box of anything made in China, you don't know what the hell your new set of problems is going to be--clocks sold at discount houses in college communities that don't last through the 4 years it takes to get through college and be on time to classes the whole time. American made clocks used to be made to last a lifetime, and my grandmother inherited a clock from her parents that was handed down to her daughter still working like a champ. The foreign made clocks start losing time after you change the batteries the first time, and the batteries that used to last at least a year now only work for 4 or 5 months, if you're lucky.
> 
> I'm sick of having to separate batteries so often and not put them into the main trash heaps that encourage people to bring used up batteries to a recycle place, usually available only in large towns, which could be a hundred miles away from the farm. You can say what you want about farmers, but they are stewards of the land and are more likely than everyone else to separate aluminum from tin cans, wash them, and take them to sell for next to nothing to someone who pays cash for boxes and sacks full of cleaned up cans. They also make sure the batteries are not part of their farm's ecosystem. They're wise people who love the earth, and they work their fingers to the bone to get safe food products to the market.
Click to expand...

Batteries are very dangerous to the environment, so there's that.  The rest of the cheap products just fill up the landfills faster than we can spit. These eco maniac's turn a blind eye to the bigger pictures in this country, while chasing climate ghost just because their corrupt masters tell them too.

It's hard to know what's real, and what ain't real anymore. Pathetic huh ?


----------



## charwin95

beautress said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> it means nothing that Zelenskyy claimed publicly that there was no quid pro quo on the part of Trump. It only means that it would be unwise for the Ukrainian president to criticize the U.S. president.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not what Sondland admitted at the hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did when one of the Republican ranking members told him to quote what the President told him. And after his memory had been refreshed by Jim Jordan, he parrotted the reading from the phone call replayed. The President said effectively, "I want nothing. I want nothing. No quid pro quo." You'd know that if you ever bothered to listen to the phone call that was also recorded and replayed on a conservative news program whihc your fellow democrats constantly diss, even when it is obvious the tape is authentic. Sondland parrotted exactly what the president said, and he remembered it well, but not until a Republican House member questioned him. That changed the entire morning arranged quotations by Democrats trying to conceal what the President Donald Trump actually said by avoiding it entirely and making certain it was not placed in Sondland's 22 pages of opening testimony papers, for which the Republicans jumped on this tangled web weaver like ugly on an ape, which Sondland a lot more than deserved for concealing the actual words of President Trump all morning long. But Jim Jordan wasn't worried. he had the actual tape, and he reminded everyone what the president said in a way they couldn't ignore it.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter what Jordan, Nunes or you said. It doesn’t matter.
> 
> What matter is he admitted there is quid pro quo.
> 
> You people are bunch of LIARS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, we're well-informed. You missed the afternoon questioning of Sonland. He admitted that President Trump told him directly NO QUID PRO QUO. Earlier in the morning, he gave a presumption dreampt up in his pointy head, and he had zero evidence of quid pro quo, and in fact, he obfuscated Trump's telling him NO QUID PRO QUO!!!!! IN NO UNCERTAIN TERMS.
> 
> You're too lazy to find out the facts, it's not my fault if you make yourself and the Democrat Party look even worse by taking the arrogant path of refusal to review the evidence brought forth, and instead preferr unfounded presumptions that are phonier than a 3 dollar bill.
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...


It doesn’t matter what Jordan and Nunes are bullshiting. 

What matter is..... the chairman of the committee Schiff are saying. 
Yes there is a quid pro quo.


----------



## Faun

Meister said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, prove Burisma was under an active investigation when Biden got shokin fired...
> 
> 
> 
> That's meaningless.  If its next on the agenda, that's all that matters, and it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't even prove that, lying fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what he says, and no one in Ukraine has contradicted him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what he says now. Where's his proof at the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even with the lopsided inquiry, your side shot blanks. go figure.
Click to expand...

And Trump's still gonna get impeached.


----------



## eagle1462010

Faun said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you TDS libs..............and your corrupt whores like Biden......
> 
> ahhhh..............
> 
> Now I feel much better thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr. Mueller hope you are feeling better............you looked  ill when testifying.........and didn't even know what was in the Report.......
> 
> Are you better now..........the meds helping..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller did exactly what he was supposed to do. Who knows why you think that's a problem for him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's a problem for the left..........3 years of I GOTCHA..........and FLOP.
> 
> And here we go again............You guys are so wrong all the time.........why should anyone listen to people who are always wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again? We haven't been going after Trump for 3 years. You're delusional.
Click to expand...

Oh you haven't.........LMAO


----------



## charwin95

beautress said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We went these over before.
> Hunter got the high paying job with no experience. So?
> 
> Trump asking a favor to a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is not acceptable no matter how much you twist it. Trump is a piece of shit.
> 
> How is Kushner running around with out diplomatic experience? Don’t tell me he is doing it for free.
> 
> How is Guilliani a private citizen running around like a diplomat? Spreading corrupted propaganda. Don’t tell me he is doing it for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF does that have to do with it?  Trump can hire anybody he wants.
> 
> View attachment 291181
> 
> This is not about Joe hiring somebody.  It's about getting favors from a foreign corrupt company.  Favors are not granted out of kindness.  People expect something in return.  An email was discovered through the FOIA that showed one from Burisma, dropping Hunters name to curry favor from the State Department.
> 
> Impeachment is not for what you or others find acceptable or not.  Impeachment is for high crimes and misdemeanors, none of which Donald is part of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you look at the meaning of the term "high crimes and misdemeanors" as used in the constitution.  It has a much broader interpretation than criminal felonies and misdemeanors.
> 
> High crimes and misdemeanors - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh trust me, I already have.  But then it begs the question of, what President hasn't committed high crimes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you already have. I doubt it because you are still posting hypocritical and lying information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much do they pay you to lie for Hillweary?
Click to expand...


Nice deflection. I’m tired of winning.


----------



## toobfreak

Daryl Hunt said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when he is?  I'll bet you will whine like a baby and call a foul.
> 
> 
> 
> If he committed a crime, punish him.    I have no desire to back crooks & thieves & liars like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, with his own words spoken, that IS exactly what you're doing.  Who are you trying to kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His own words were the words of the United States of America.  And it got results.  Enough that Ukraine was removed from the Corrupt country list and could receive Offensive Weapons from the US.  he showed a level of Statesmanship far beyond what you are capable of understanding.  So, by his own words, he helped to change Ukraine from a completely corrupt nation to a near honest one.  Not 100% honest but close enough compared to the other Eastern Block countries.  What part of this are you having trouble understanding or did Putins GRU tell you to keep stirring that pot?
> 
> let's clean up Rump and his band of Criminals and then you can go after Biden if it trips your trigger.  But having the Criminal Rump and his Sycophants do it is just a way to try and make us look the other way on their crimes.  Sorry, Blackmail, Election Fraud, Obstruction of Justice, just to name three of a long list, we need to take care of those (and don't try and tell the rest of us that those charges aren't real) first.  The only reason that they aren't being taken care of is the AG is working as Rumps personal Lawyer instead of representing the US and the Republicans in the Senate and House are all afraid that Rump is needed to get them, reelected.  And then is Moscow Mitch.  Congress has NEVER been this weak and the Executive Branch has never been this strong.  Rump is closer to a King than a President which was what he wanted in the first place, the US Constitution of the United States be damned.
> 
> Again, having a bunch of criminals do a criminal investigation on anyone never ends well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll tell you what.....let's go after Biden first, okay?  I want you to rip into Biden like you have Trump.
> I want you to besmirch one of your own, Daryl.  Until then your words mean nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference is, the investigation of Rump is well on the way.  Biden's investigation will go well into the next President. (and you can't really count on it being Rump).  Finish what was already started.  Deal with the criminals charged already and then go after Biden.  But it makes little sense to have criminals investigate potential criminals.
Click to expand...


"Well on its way?"  Shit, TWO YEARS AGO you guys were telling me it was practically in the bag any day now!


----------



## Meister

Faun said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you TDS libs..............and your corrupt whores like Biden......
> 
> ahhhh..............
> 
> Now I feel much better thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr. Mueller hope you are feeling better............you looked  ill when testifying.........and didn't even know what was in the Report.......
> 
> Are you better now..........the meds helping..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller did exactly what he was supposed to do. Who knows why you think that's a problem for him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's a problem for the left..........3 years of I GOTCHA..........and FLOP.
> 
> And here we go again............You guys are so wrong all the time.........why should anyone listen to people who are always wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again? We haven't been going after Trump for 3 years. You're delusional.
Click to expand...

What??????


----------



## eagle1462010

Faun said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's meaningless.  If its next on the agenda, that's all that matters, and it was.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even prove that, lying fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what he says, and no one in Ukraine has contradicted him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what he says now. Where's his proof at the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even with the lopsided inquiry, your side shot blanks. go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump's still gonna get impeached.
Click to expand...

Oh you got 67 votes in the Senate...

You crack me up. LOL


----------



## Faun

eagle1462010 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Mueller hope you are feeling better............you looked  ill when testifying.........and didn't even know what was in the Report.......
> 
> Are you better now..........the meds helping..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller did exactly what he was supposed to do. Who knows why you think that's a problem for him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's a problem for the left..........3 years of I GOTCHA..........and FLOP.
> 
> And here we go again............You guys are so wrong all the time.........why should anyone listen to people who are always wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again? We haven't been going after Trump for 3 years. You're delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you haven't.........LMAO
Click to expand...

Name it...


----------



## Faun

eagle1462010 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even prove that, lying fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what he says, and no one in Ukraine has contradicted him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what he says now. Where's his proof at the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even with the lopsided inquiry, your side shot blanks. go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump's still gonna get impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you got 67 votes in the Senate...
> 
> You crack me up. LOL
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Great, yet another dumbfuck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where did I say we have 67 votes in the Senate??


----------



## eagle1462010

Faun said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Mueller hope you are feeling better............you looked  ill when testifying.........and didn't even know what was in the Report.......
> 
> Are you better now..........the meds helping..............
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller did exactly what he was supposed to do. Who knows why you think that's a problem for him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's a problem for the left..........3 years of I GOTCHA..........and FLOP.
> 
> And here we go again............You guys are so wrong all the time.........why should anyone listen to people who are always wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again? We haven't been going after Trump for 3 years. You're delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you haven't.........LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name it...
Click to expand...

Oh..........you have selective memory.......LOL

24 million dollar budget and on and on..

Where da hell have you been.........do you have no recollection like that pathetic testimony Mr. Mueller.


----------



## Meister

Faun said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's meaningless.  If its next on the agenda, that's all that matters, and it was.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even prove that, lying fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what he says, and no one in Ukraine has contradicted him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what he says now. Where's his proof at the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even with the lopsided inquiry, your side shot blanks. go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump's still gonna get impeached.
Click to expand...

For what?


----------



## toobfreak

Daryl Hunt said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when he is?  I'll bet you will whine like a baby and call a foul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One criminal at a time.  Right now, they are working on the criminal Rump.  Rump wants us to forget about him and move on to possible criminal activities by others.  We already have a pretty good idea that Rump is a criminal.  How you help us wind that up and then we all can go after Biden if Pence still wants to do it or maybe the next President.  But first, we will have to run off the rest of the Criminals under Rump to get a fair chance.  Like I said, one criminal at a time.  And having the criminals try and investigate others doesn't really make sense, now does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh brother......Biden did his crime and twits like you give him a pass, then a president wants to investigate Biden's crime  and twits like you call
> him out.  Twits like you are priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not  a President.  He's forfieted that.  He's a criminal wanting to investigate other potential criminals.  In any other level of government this would be finished and Rump and his Criminals would have been behind bars long before this last debacle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you couldn't do it, Daryl.  You and your ilk had years to do it right, and you and your ilk passed on it.
> Now run along, your words mean nothing.
> MAGA, Trump 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, this didn't get serious until Rump did the Election Fraud.  And then did the Obstruction of Congress to cover it up.
Click to expand...

So you're telling us that Mueller and the Russia Investigation wasn't "serious."  That was just the "warm up" for the real stuff.  Ahha.


----------



## Faun

Meister said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Mueller hope you are feeling better............you looked  ill when testifying.........and didn't even know what was in the Report.......
> 
> Are you better now..........the meds helping..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller did exactly what he was supposed to do. Who knows why you think that's a problem for him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's a problem for the left..........3 years of I GOTCHA..........and FLOP.
> 
> And here we go again............You guys are so wrong all the time.........why should anyone listen to people who are always wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again? We haven't been going after Trump for 3 years. You're delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What??????
Click to expand...

Name how the left has been going after Trump for 3 years.....


----------



## eagle1462010

Faun said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what he says, and no one in Ukraine has contradicted him.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what he says now. Where's his proof at the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even with the lopsided inquiry, your side shot blanks. go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump's still gonna get impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you got 67 votes in the Senate...
> 
> You crack me up. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great, yet another dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say we have 67 votes in the Senate??
Click to expand...

Congress doesn't Impeach...........they bring charges............even if you vote for a trial.........Trump isn't Impeached.........He will be FOUND INNOCENT.......of Charges.............LOL..........have you made them up yet.........LOL

When he's out of office from this Impeachment Circus ......let me know.

My god this Troll iis funny.


----------



## Faun

eagle1462010 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller did exactly what he was supposed to do. Who knows why you think that's a problem for him?
> 
> 
> 
> No it's a problem for the left..........3 years of I GOTCHA..........and FLOP.
> 
> And here we go again............You guys are so wrong all the time.........why should anyone listen to people who are always wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again? We haven't been going after Trump for 3 years. You're delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you haven't.........LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh..........you have selective memory.......LOL
> 
> 24 million dollar budget and on and on..
> 
> Where da hell have you been.........do you have no recollection like that pathetic testimony Mr. Mueller.
Click to expand...

WTF??

$24 million budget for what?


----------



## eagle1462010

Faun said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's a problem for the left..........3 years of I GOTCHA..........and FLOP.
> 
> And here we go again............You guys are so wrong all the time.........why should anyone listen to people who are always wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Again? We haven't been going after Trump for 3 years. You're delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you haven't.........LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh..........you have selective memory.......LOL
> 
> 24 million dollar budget and on and on..
> 
> Where da hell have you been.........do you have no recollection like that pathetic testimony Mr. Mueller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF??
> 
> $24 million budget for what?
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

Meister said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even prove that, lying fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what he says, and no one in Ukraine has contradicted him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what he says now. Where's his proof at the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even with the lopsided inquiry, your side shot blanks. go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump's still gonna get impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what?
Click to expand...

For one, for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national.


----------



## toobfreak

ColonelAngus said:


> Dont let Fake Dave troll you guys.  He doesn’t believe that he says.  No one can actually be that stupid IRL.




No, Col.Angus, some people CAN be that stupid.  Early in life as a small child, Dave's parents realized his best use in life would be to have him lobotomized, then prop him up with ass in air to use his butt as a cigar ashtray.  It's been all downhill ever since for him from there.


----------



## Faun

eagle1462010 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again? We haven't been going after Trump for 3 years. You're delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you haven't.........LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh..........you have selective memory.......LOL
> 
> 24 million dollar budget and on and on..
> 
> Where da hell have you been.........do you have no recollection like that pathetic testimony Mr. Mueller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF??
> 
> $24 million budget for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Thanks for proving I was right, you're delusional. You can't even back up your bullshit.


----------



## OKTexas

charwin95 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, you're full of crap, if quid pro joe withheld US loan guarantees to interfere in the internal affairs of a foreign government, which he publicly admitted to BTW, he is as guilty of bribery as you claim Trump to be. That would make Trumps request justified and blow the shit out your narrative.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> There’s a very big difference.
> 
> Joe fired a well known corrupted prosecutor general Shokin. Or you don’t get the money.
> 
> Trump asking a favor from a foreign leader to dig dirt against his political enemies is totally WRONG or you don’t get the money.
> 
> Big difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously lack an understanding of english. Trump told Zelensky that a lot of people want to know about the Bidens activities in Ukraine, he didn't say I want to know. There's a difference there you and most of your commie ilk don't seem to understand. So run along fool and learn the language.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you calling Flopper a liar. He posted that paragraph from the transcript, hell he even put in bold so you lanuguage challenged commies could understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn’t see it. Can you point it to me.
Click to expand...



You're kidding right, I'm not your secretary, read the damn transcript.

.


----------



## eagle1462010

Faun said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you haven't.........LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh..........you have selective memory.......LOL
> 
> 24 million dollar budget and on and on..
> 
> Where da hell have you been.........do you have no recollection like that pathetic testimony Mr. Mueller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF??
> 
> $24 million budget for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Thanks for proving I was right, you're delusional. You can't even back up your bullshit.
Click to expand...


----------



## edward37

Meister said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even prove that, lying fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what he says, and no one in Ukraine has contradicted him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what he says now. Where's his proof at the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even with the lopsided inquiry, your side shot blanks. go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump's still gonna get impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what?
Click to expand...

Abuse of power  Obstruction of Congress  etc etc etc  Pick one There are many


----------



## Meister

Faun said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Mueller hope you are feeling better............you looked  ill when testifying.........and didn't even know what was in the Report.......
> 
> Are you better now..........the meds helping..............
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller did exactly what he was supposed to do. Who knows why you think that's a problem for him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's a problem for the left..........3 years of I GOTCHA..........and FLOP.
> 
> And here we go again............You guys are so wrong all the time.........why should anyone listen to people who are always wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again? We haven't been going after Trump for 3 years. You're delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name how the left has been going after Trump for 3 years.....
Click to expand...

Seriously?  How about the fake dossier in 2016? It's been non stop since then.
Yes....the FBI was doing the liberal's bidding....and if you don't believe that....stay tuned


----------



## toobfreak

Rambunctious said:


> Its amazing to watch the shamed CNN this morning...they are acting like the white house is surrounded by the people demanding that Trump step down...they act as if 99% of the people want Trump impeached....I never thought an entire  network could go mad but that is what is happening at CNN today.....



Well, you said it.  It is all AN ACT.  The Left are putting on a PERFORMANCE hoping that America is so dumb. they will buy it as reality.  They figure it worked once the night before Halloween with Orwell, so it's worth a try again because, let's face it, next year is looking like a NIGHTMARE for them!


----------



## charwin95

Ray From Cleveland said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> The President is the last person who's hands the money passes through before it gets sent to another country.  Don't you think he should look for potential problems before he does that?
> 
> Now that I embarrassed you into admitting what digging up dirt means, please explain how Trump asked for phony evidence during that call to Zelensky.  Not once did he even hint at that.  He asked Zelensky to "look into it" not create phony evidence.  Looking into it does not mean digging up dirt......well......unless you're a lying leftist that wants to make up definitions of terms.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah those were Schiff's lies.  He may get an opportunity to explain his lies at the Senate trial if they have enough balls to pass articles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“There’s No Reason to Call Me as a Witness!” – SCHIFF SQUIRMS When Asked About Testifying Before the US Senate *
> 
> Adam Schiff went on Meet the Press on Sunday morning to discuss his failed week of sham impeachment hearings.
> 
> Shifty Schiff lied about meeting with the anti-Trump whistleblower Eric Ciaramella before he filed his complaint against President Trump.
> 
> So Adam Schiff is a fact witness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whistleblower met with them only to confirm correct procedures of wistleblowing.  No information was provided at that meeting.
> 
> The primary reason whistleblower wont testify is due to death threats, but also its redundant and pointless.
> 
> This is only an attempt to turn the hearings into a circus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you believe that, I have a bridge for sale.
> 
> You can say anything you want to the media.  It's different when you have to say it under oath to Congress.  This is not a whistleblower, it's a rat.  It's a leaker, likely an anti-Trump cabal member, who was ordered to look for any stupid reason he or she can come up with to give Democrats an excuse to do what they are doing today.
> 
> The rat is in no more of jeopardy than any other witness that testified so far.  Schiff Face is scared to death of the questions the Republicans have of who the rat contacted, who the rat got their information from, what is their political motivation, who they discussed this with, who wrote up the complaint, and since it was classified content, was the person who wrote the complaint privileged to hear it.
> 
> Plenty of questions for the rat we should get answers to since this is plain as day a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you thinking if the GOP can just go after the whistle blower this will all just go away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We could find out the leakers (he or she is not a whistleblower) intent, what their motivation was, who they spoke with, like I said, a lot of questions here.
> 
> But Democrats are so un-American that they refuse to abide by the long standing tradition that the accused has the right to face their accuser.  It simply doesn't fit the Nazi's view of how our country should be.
Click to expand...


Who are you to dictate the rule of law? Like your king?


----------



## Meister

Faun said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what he says, and no one in Ukraine has contradicted him.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what he says now. Where's his proof at the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even with the lopsided inquiry, your side shot blanks. go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump's still gonna get impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For one, for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national.
Click to expand...

You wish....


----------



## Faun

eagle1462010 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what he says now. Where's his proof at the time?
> 
> 
> 
> Even with the lopsided inquiry, your side shot blanks. go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump's still gonna get impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you got 67 votes in the Senate...
> 
> You crack me up. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great, yet another dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say we have 67 votes in the Senate??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress doesn't Impeach...........they bring charges............even if you vote for a trial.........Trump isn't Impeached.........He will be FOUND INNOCENT.......of Charges.............LOL..........have you made them up yet.........LOL
> 
> When he's out of office from this Impeachment Circus ......let me know.
> 
> My god this Troll iis funny.
Click to expand...

*"Congress doesn't Impeach"*

LOLOLOL

Dumbfuck, aside from the fact that the Senate is part of Congress.... yes, the House impeaches without the Senate. The Senate tries impeachments.

_*The House of Representatives* shall chuse their Speaker and other Officers; and *shall have the sole Power of Impeachment.*_​
Fuck, even I'm embarrassed for you.


----------



## OKTexas

charwin95 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Federal court documents prove Biden and Archer was paid 186,000 a month for at least 2 years. And the DOJ is looking into your conspiracy theory. We'll see what Durham turns up.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from these goons? Absolutely. Those were planted by Russian operatives to that was already debunked.
> 
> Don’t ever mentioned Barr to me here.He is no different from Guilliani personal lawyer... These are the REJECTS of the US government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn fool, Guilliani is a former federal prosecutor who has a history of busting organized crime, and Barr was the AG before. He is now the 85th AG, but he was also the 77th AG under G.H.W. Bush and was confirmed by the senate 99-0. Why don't you go back to your fucking shit hoe, you'll love it there.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True but that doesn’t mean he is not corrupted and stupid.
> 
> Let me enlighten your stupidity. You have this personal lawyer Guilliani running around doing state department job instructed by Trump. Just about every witness at the hearing despise and trashed this despicable lawyer Guilliani.
> 
> Then go on national tv broadcasting what he is doing stupidly.
> With the information coming from a fired corrupted prosecutor general Shokin.
> So tell me how fucking stupid these goons are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should have stopped at "True". The rest is pure bullshit, the president decided who represents him, where and when. Presidents have had personal envoys for more than 240 years. Trump did nothing out of the ordinary. Your fucking commie fantasies notwithstanding. BTW you have my permission to have your ESL teacher to explain the big words to ya. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me repeat it again........... Just about every witness at the hearing despised, trashed and blasted Guilliani. Running around stupid.
> 
> Bolton who reports directly with Trump at that time even called Guilliani a hand grenade that will blow up every one’s face.
> 
> Trump did nothing of the ordinary? Since when it’s legal to ask a favor to a foreign leader to dig dirt against his political rival? That is pure corruption an example of a bribery.
> Why is that acceptable to all of Trump supporters?
> 
> 
> Biden fired a corrupted prosecutor general Shokin is not acceptable?
Click to expand...



You're reading into things, words have meaning, not what commies like you want them to mean. Didn't they teach you that in your ESL class?

.


----------



## eagle1462010

Faun said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even with the lopsided inquiry, your side shot blanks. go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump's still gonna get impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you got 67 votes in the Senate...
> 
> You crack me up. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great, yet another dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say we have 67 votes in the Senate??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress doesn't Impeach...........they bring charges............even if you vote for a trial.........Trump isn't Impeached.........He will be FOUND INNOCENT.......of Charges.............LOL..........have you made them up yet.........LOL
> 
> When he's out of office from this Impeachment Circus ......let me know.
> 
> My god this Troll iis funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Congress doesn't Impeach"*
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, aside from the fact that the Senate is part of Congress.... yes, the House impeaches without the Senate. The Senate tries impeachments.
> 
> _*The House of Representatives* shall chuse their Speaker and other Officers; and *shall have the sole Power of Impeachment.*_​
> Fuck, even I'm embarrassed for you.
Click to expand...

You don't get a conviction.........you don't have Jack Squat.   And you don't have a prayer in the Senate........

So this is NOISE.


----------



## Faun

eagle1462010 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name it...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..........you have selective memory.......LOL
> 
> 24 million dollar budget and on and on..
> 
> Where da hell have you been.........do you have no recollection like that pathetic testimony Mr. Mueller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF??
> 
> $24 million budget for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Thanks for proving I was right, you're delusional. You can't even back up your bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

The forum jester who doesn't know the House impeaches laughs because he can't say what a $24 million budget was for.


----------



## charwin95

hadit said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> The President is the last person who's hands the money passes through before it gets sent to another country.  Don't you think he should look for potential problems before he does that?
> 
> Now that I embarrassed you into admitting what digging up dirt means, please explain how Trump asked for phony evidence during that call to Zelensky.  Not once did he even hint at that.  He asked Zelensky to "look into it" not create phony evidence.  Looking into it does not mean digging up dirt......well......unless you're a lying leftist that wants to make up definitions of terms.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah those were Schiff's lies.  He may get an opportunity to explain his lies at the Senate trial if they have enough balls to pass articles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“There’s No Reason to Call Me as a Witness!” – SCHIFF SQUIRMS When Asked About Testifying Before the US Senate *
> 
> Adam Schiff went on Meet the Press on Sunday morning to discuss his failed week of sham impeachment hearings.
> 
> Shifty Schiff lied about meeting with the anti-Trump whistleblower Eric Ciaramella before he filed his complaint against President Trump.
> 
> So Adam Schiff is a fact witness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whistleblower met with them only to confirm correct procedures of wistleblowing.  No information was provided at that meeting.
> 
> The primary reason whistleblower wont testify is due to death threats, but also its redundant and pointless.
> 
> This is only an attempt to turn the hearings into a circus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you believe that, I have a bridge for sale.
> 
> You can say anything you want to the media.  It's different when you have to say it under oath to Congress.  This is not a whistleblower, it's a rat.  It's a leaker, likely an anti-Trump cabal member, who was ordered to look for any stupid reason he or she can come up with to give Democrats an excuse to do what they are doing today.
> 
> The rat is in no more of jeopardy than any other witness that testified so far.  Schiff Face is scared to death of the questions the Republicans have of who the rat contacted, who the rat got their information from, what is their political motivation, who they discussed this with, who wrote up the complaint, and since it was classified content, was the person who wrote the complaint privileged to hear it.
> 
> Plenty of questions for the rat we should get answers to since this is plain as day a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What testimony did the whistleblower give to make the case against Trump?
> Zero
> 
> There is no reason to put this person's life in danger, one of the reasons for the whisleblower concept.
> 
> Quoit try to bame others because Trump got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, no. The only legal protection the WB has is from retaliation on the job. There is no legal requirement for anonymity, no protection against being forced to testify, none. Basically, if he made the accusation, he can be forced to defend it, and that opens the door to whether the democrats handled him legally or not.
Click to expand...


Wrong very wrong. 
In this site alone how many of you idiots post lies and violence?
Out there how many of these deranged idiots Trump followers would like to kill this WB? 

If something happened to him and his family are you going to do something?


----------



## OKTexas

charwin95 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> The requirements to be a US President are written within the US Constitution, and Trump meets those requirements.  You don't have to be an establishment person to get to be President.
> 
> A two year 45 million dollar investigation that turned up nothing in regards to why it was started began over a joke Trump made about getting Hillary's emails.  But a drug addict, kicked out of the military, in and out of rehabs three times, gets a job for 83,000 a year, and nobody is supposed to care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller did not exonerate Trump. It just they can’t indict a sitting president. That’s a fact jack. I’m not sure why you have to brought this up? Poorly informed?
> 
> We are talking about unqualified which I gave you several examples. Trump and Kushner.
> 
> So Hunter got a high paying job and unqualified? SO WHAT?
> Another example. How many of Trump former cabinets that are unqualified, over paid, fired or corrupted?
> 
> If this is all you’ve got against Biden then it’s laughable. Hunter has nothing to do with all these lying propaganda that you and your buddies are spreading.
> 
> Here is Hunter Biden Wikipedia. You may want to update yourself. He is paid $50,000 not $83,000 that you are lying.
> 
> Hunter Biden - Wikipedia
> 
> FACT CHECK: Was Hunter Biden Paid As Much As $50,000 A Month For His Work With Burisma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Federal court documents prove Biden and Archer was paid 186,000 a month for at least 2 years. And the DOJ is looking into your conspiracy theory. We'll see what Durham turns up.
> 
> John Durham investigating Ukraine in Trump-Russia origins probe
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Durham is investigating the Executive Branch as in, the FBI mostly.  That's his job.  There has been no mention other than by rightwingnutjobs like you that he is investigating Hunter Biden.  Comrade, you can stop repeating what your leader tells you to repeat.  It's just another Russian Conspiracy.  If you want to follow Putin that much, move to Moscow, denounce your citizenship and apply for Russian citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You never know what he will find when he gets in the Ukrainian weeds. It was the Ukrainians that brought up the Bidens to Rudy.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with that is..... The Ukrainians that is working with Rudy are the same corrupted people that was fired.
Click to expand...



Actually it's not, he was working with the guy that replaced Shokin.

.


----------



## Meister

Faun said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even with the lopsided inquiry, your side shot blanks. go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump's still gonna get impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you got 67 votes in the Senate...
> 
> You crack me up. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great, yet another dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say we have 67 votes in the Senate??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress doesn't Impeach...........they bring charges............even if you vote for a trial.........Trump isn't Impeached.........He will be FOUND INNOCENT.......of Charges.............LOL..........have you made them up yet.........LOL
> 
> When he's out of office from this Impeachment Circus ......let me know.
> 
> My god this Troll iis funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Congress doesn't Impeach"*
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, aside from the fact that the Senate is part of Congress.... yes, the House impeaches without the Senate. The Senate tries impeachments.
> 
> _*The House of Representatives* shall chuse their Speaker and other Officers; and *shall have the sole Power of Impeachment.*_​
> Fuck, even I'm embarrassed for you.
Click to expand...

It really was sad how Schitt had to stack the deck with a lopsided inquiry, huh?
He should have done a better job, if you ask me.
Sure have got to do a lot of dot connecting with assumptions/presumptions/ I thought/possibly.


----------



## Faun

Meister said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller did exactly what he was supposed to do. Who knows why you think that's a problem for him?
> 
> 
> 
> No it's a problem for the left..........3 years of I GOTCHA..........and FLOP.
> 
> And here we go again............You guys are so wrong all the time.........why should anyone listen to people who are always wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again? We haven't been going after Trump for 3 years. You're delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name how the left has been going after Trump for 3 years.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously?  How about the fake dossier in 2016? It's been non stop since then.
> Yes....the FBI was doing the liberal's bidding....and if you don't believe that....stay tuned
Click to expand...

 LOLOL

So now the FBI is the left and they's been going after Trump for 3 years??


----------



## hadit

charwin95 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah those were Schiff's lies.  He may get an opportunity to explain his lies at the Senate trial if they have enough balls to pass articles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“There’s No Reason to Call Me as a Witness!” – SCHIFF SQUIRMS When Asked About Testifying Before the US Senate *
> 
> Adam Schiff went on Meet the Press on Sunday morning to discuss his failed week of sham impeachment hearings.
> 
> Shifty Schiff lied about meeting with the anti-Trump whistleblower Eric Ciaramella before he filed his complaint against President Trump.
> 
> So Adam Schiff is a fact witness
> 
> 
> 
> The whistleblower met with them only to confirm correct procedures of wistleblowing.  No information was provided at that meeting.
> 
> The primary reason whistleblower wont testify is due to death threats, but also its redundant and pointless.
> 
> This is only an attempt to turn the hearings into a circus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you believe that, I have a bridge for sale.
> 
> You can say anything you want to the media.  It's different when you have to say it under oath to Congress.  This is not a whistleblower, it's a rat.  It's a leaker, likely an anti-Trump cabal member, who was ordered to look for any stupid reason he or she can come up with to give Democrats an excuse to do what they are doing today.
> 
> The rat is in no more of jeopardy than any other witness that testified so far.  Schiff Face is scared to death of the questions the Republicans have of who the rat contacted, who the rat got their information from, what is their political motivation, who they discussed this with, who wrote up the complaint, and since it was classified content, was the person who wrote the complaint privileged to hear it.
> 
> Plenty of questions for the rat we should get answers to since this is plain as day a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What testimony did the whistleblower give to make the case against Trump?
> Zero
> 
> There is no reason to put this person's life in danger, one of the reasons for the whisleblower concept.
> 
> Quoit try to bame others because Trump got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, no. The only legal protection the WB has is from retaliation on the job. There is no legal requirement for anonymity, no protection against being forced to testify, none. Basically, if he made the accusation, he can be forced to defend it, and that opens the door to whether the democrats handled him legally or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong very wrong.
> In this site alone how many of you idiots post lies and violence?
> Out there how many of these deranged idiots Trump followers would like to kill this WB?
> 
> If something happened to him and his family are you going to do something?
Click to expand...

If you think I am wrong, then cite the text of the law that guarantees a WB anonymity and immunity from testifying.  That's all you need to do. If you can't do so, at least have the dignity to admit you were wrong.


----------



## charwin95

beautress said:


> Why President Trump will be considered the Greatest President Ever
> (I'm still holding out for President George Washington)
> 
> but here's the opinion of a guy who knows how to get to the bottom of the impeachment swamp (and all other leftist, lockstep government wrongs):
> ​



Trump is not and will NEVER be the greatest president. 
He will go down in history as the most corrupted disgusting piece of shit POTUS ever. 
That’s a fact.


----------



## edward37

Meister said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller did exactly what he was supposed to do. Who knows why you think that's a problem for him?
> 
> 
> 
> No it's a problem for the left..........3 years of I GOTCHA..........and FLOP.
> 
> And here we go again............You guys are so wrong all the time.........why should anyone listen to people who are always wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again? We haven't been going after Trump for 3 years. You're delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name how the left has been going after Trump for 3 years.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously?  How about the fake dossier in 2016? It's been non stop since then.
> Yes....the FBI was doing the liberal's bidding....and if you don't believe that....stay tuned
Click to expand...

How about using his position of power to line his pockets and those of his children ?


----------



## Faun

Meister said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what he says now. Where's his proof at the time?
> 
> 
> 
> Even with the lopsided inquiry, your side shot blanks. go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump's still gonna get impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For one, for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wish....
Click to expand...

Who needs wishes when we have Trump's admission...?

_"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it..."*_​


----------



## Meister

edward37 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what he says, and no one in Ukraine has contradicted him.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what he says now. Where's his proof at the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even with the lopsided inquiry, your side shot blanks. go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump's still gonna get impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abuse of power  Obstruction of Congress  etc etc etc  Pick one There are many
Click to expand...

The funny thing about this is that it will be a totally partisan vote with no republicans voting for impeachment.
But, there will be democrats voting against the impeachment.
The historians 50-75 years from now will have a field day with how the democrats tried to
override a duly elected president.


----------



## Ame®icano

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep asking questions I or others have answered already?
> 
> Show me where Trump used the term Dig Dirt.
> 
> You people on the left are such hypocrites.  On one hand, you're trying to make claim that what Joe did was perfectly fine and legal.  On the other hand, you want to see Trump impeached for being accused of doing the exact same thing.
> 
> Joe asked for the prosecutor to be fired, he got it.
> Trump asked for a favor to look into Burisma and Hunter, he never got it.
> 
> Joe threaten US aid to Ukraine.
> Trump never threatened US aid for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn’t. You only going around to support your lie.
> This is the problem when you’ve been listening too much of Hannity. Using technicalities of words...
> 
> Asking a favor from a foreign leader against his political enemies is wrong. Thus equivalent to dig dirt.
> 
> Do you want me to repeat it again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no idea WTF you're talking about.  Digging up dirt means to create phony evidence.  Finding real evidence is only digging up truth.  Biden is not his political opponent. We won't know who his opponent will be for a couple of months, so this charge that Trump is doing this to gain favor in the election is an utter lie.  Biden is not his rival, and likely will not be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deeeenng. You are right. Digging dirt is create a phony evidence. WOW I’m so impressed with your brilliance.
> 
> Crap...... there are no evidence Biden did anything wrong in Ukraine. NONE. Except phony evidence. Then only  people like you and corrupted president planted that.
> 
> Why do you even think Trump will get Biden involved with his corruptions if he wasn’t scared of Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. The President is the last person who's hands the money passes through before it gets sent to another country.  Don't you think he should look for potential problems before he does that?
> 
> Now that I embarrassed you into admitting what digging up dirt means, please explain how Trump asked for phony evidence during that call to Zelensky.  Not once did he even hint at that.  He asked Zelensky to "look into it" not create phony evidence.  Looking into it does not mean digging up dirt......well......unless you're a lying leftist that wants to make up definitions of terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Except that he hold the military aid in exchange to dig dirt against his political rival Biden.
> 
> 2. Embarrassed me HELL no. Actually I am embarrassing you because all what you are doing is twisting your philosophical ideology. Reality is Reality. Facts are facts....... Dude just admit it your BOI is 11 year old boy reject.
> 
> In reality you don’t really know that much at all.
Click to expand...


Lies. Security assistance was not held. 

Forward to 1:20 and listen, asshole.


----------



## Faun

eagle1462010 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump's still gonna get impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you got 67 votes in the Senate...
> 
> You crack me up. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great, yet another dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say we have 67 votes in the Senate??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress doesn't Impeach...........they bring charges............even if you vote for a trial.........Trump isn't Impeached.........He will be FOUND INNOCENT.......of Charges.............LOL..........have you made them up yet.........LOL
> 
> When he's out of office from this Impeachment Circus ......let me know.
> 
> My god this Troll iis funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Congress doesn't Impeach"*
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, aside from the fact that the Senate is part of Congress.... yes, the House impeaches without the Senate. The Senate tries impeachments.
> 
> _*The House of Representatives* shall chuse their Speaker and other Officers; and *shall have the sole Power of Impeachment.*_​
> Fuck, even I'm embarrassed for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get a conviction.........you don't have Jack Squat.   And you don't have a prayer in the Senate........
> 
> So this is NOISE.
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck, the House impeaches, not the Senate.






You're so stupid, you actually _think_ Clinton wasn't impeached!


----------



## Meister

Faun said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even with the lopsided inquiry, your side shot blanks. go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump's still gonna get impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For one, for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wish....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who needs wishes when we have Trump's admission...?
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it..."*_​
Click to expand...

Out of context, faun.....but, you know that.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Durham is looking into Ukraine, go figure.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So? It doesn't involve the Bidens or Trump's impeachment or Trump lying to Zelensky about meeting with Barr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You never know where Durham might wind up once he starts asking questions in Ukraine. And there was no mention of a meeting with Barr in the call, just stop lying.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> So.... nothing about the Bidens, just as I said. But you've always got your hopes & dreams.
> 
> As far as Trump lying to Zelensky about meeting with Barr, of course Trump said that, I don't care how big of a dumbfuck you are...
> 
> _"I am also going to have Attorney General Barr call and we will get to the bottom of it."_​
> _"I would like to have the Attorney General call you or your people and I would like you to get to the bottom of it."
> 
> "I will tell Rudy and Attorney General Barr to call."
> 
> "I will ask him to call you along with the Attorney General. "
> 
> "whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great."_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please highlight the word "meeting" in your quotes. The only thing I see referenced are "CALLS". Damn, you're as senile as your avatar. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're an even bigger dumbfuck than I gave you credit for. People hold meetings all the time on phone calls. I do it myself for work.
Click to expand...



Words have meaning retard.

meeting
[ˈmēdiNG]
NOUN

an *assembly of people*, especially the members of a society or committee, for discussion or entertainment.
"the early-dismissal policy will be discussed at our next meeting"
synonyms:
gathering · assembly · conference · congregation · convention · 
[more]
*a coming together of two or more people*, by chance or arrangement.
"he intrigued her on their first meeting"
.


----------



## eagle1462010

Faun said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's a problem for the left..........3 years of I GOTCHA..........and FLOP.
> 
> And here we go again............You guys are so wrong all the time.........why should anyone listen to people who are always wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Again? We haven't been going after Trump for 3 years. You're delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name how the left has been going after Trump for 3 years.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously?  How about the fake dossier in 2016? It's been non stop since then.
> Yes....the FBI was doing the liberal's bidding....and if you don't believe that....stay tuned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> So now the FBI is the left and they's been going after Trump for 3 years??
Click to expand...

The guys who got canned from the FBI and caused the entire FBI to get training............are a Disgrace to the uniform.......even if it is a suit.........hell many rumors from the FBI......is that the Real FBI agents couldn't stand any of them political punks who got fired.

Kinda like Comey..........OH THE DRAMA..............Was FLOATING out of his body hovering over the table when talking to Trump.

This guy was top dog.............LOL.............LOW STANDARDS in high places I guess.........


----------



## Faun

Meister said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump's still gonna get impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you got 67 votes in the Senate...
> 
> You crack me up. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great, yet another dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say we have 67 votes in the Senate??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress doesn't Impeach...........they bring charges............even if you vote for a trial.........Trump isn't Impeached.........He will be FOUND INNOCENT.......of Charges.............LOL..........have you made them up yet.........LOL
> 
> When he's out of office from this Impeachment Circus ......let me know.
> 
> My god this Troll iis funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Congress doesn't Impeach"*
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, aside from the fact that the Senate is part of Congress.... yes, the House impeaches without the Senate. The Senate tries impeachments.
> 
> _*The House of Representatives* shall chuse their Speaker and other Officers; and *shall have the sole Power of Impeachment.*_​
> Fuck, even I'm embarrassed for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It really was sad how Schitt had to stack the deck with a lopsided inquiry, huh?
> He should have done a better job, if you ask me.
> Sure have got to do a lot of dot connecting with assumptions/presumptions/ I thought/possibly.
Click to expand...

There was no lopsided inquiry. It was an investigation since there was no Special Counsel. They held depositions in similar fashion as Ken Starr did when he was an Independent Counsel. Now we're in the hearing phase. Next up, articles of impeachment will be drafted.


----------



## charwin95

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji2400]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  There was no active investigation ongoing into Burisma when Shokin was sacked.
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Investigation was officially closed by Yuriy Lutsenko, who was Shokin successor.
> 
> That means that investigation into Burisma was still open when Shokin was fired.
> 
> As per his own words, he was given list of people that he cannot prosecute. Who gave him a list?
> 
> US Ambassador Yovanovich.
> 
> *Top Ukrainian justice official says US ambassador gave him a do not prosecute list*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"That means that investigation into Burisma was still open when Shokin was fired."*_
> 
> That's why I said, _*"dormant,"*_ and not, "closed."
> 
> I swear, you people have the brain of a gnat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't you ever heard the phrase...sitting on it...?...burying it...?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care what you want to call it -- there was no active investigation into Burisma when Biden got Shokin fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you defending corruption?...what the fuck is your problem?...we all know Joe and who he is...he has been the most corrupted senator we have seen in a long time...his family and he are filthy rich with bank accounts all over Europe......his family members land the best do nothing jobs on the planet....
> You attack Trump over made up shit while you defend open corruption by Biden.....you make me sick...you are exactly what is wrong with our nation...its fucks like you that are ruining the greatest nation on earth....
> You are a dog shit pile in the roadway of American advancement liberty and justice....GOP bad DNC good...that is your mantra no matter how much evidence to the contrary gets shoved in your faggot commie fascist face....its a good thing your type is dying off...and your ideology is being exposed as anti freedom...and anti American....
Click to expand...


The problem with dumb ignorant sick people like you is...... You don’t have anything to prove that the Biden are corrupt. Nothing. 

But we have a clear evidence that Trump is corrupted before he even became a president. 

You have this president trying to save Putin and traitors like you supported him. That’s fucked up dude. 


On top of that YOU are also a very a big liar. Show us where Biden has account all over in Europe. Where?


----------



## hadit

Meister said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what he says now. Where's his proof at the time?
> 
> 
> 
> Even with the lopsided inquiry, your side shot blanks. go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump's still gonna get impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abuse of power  Obstruction of Congress  etc etc etc  Pick one There are many
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The funny thing about this is that it will be a totally partisan vote with no republicans voting for impeachment.
> But, there will be democrats voting against the impeachment.
> The historians 50-75 years from now will have a field day with how the democrats tried to
> override a duly elected president.
Click to expand...

I really see no upside for the democrats if they push this into the Senate, other than being able to screech that Trump was impeached, to which he'll simply say, "Not guilty". Of course, they'll have to convince some democrats to vote to send it there, because some of them are in purple or red districts that will destroy them if they do.  A failure to impeach would be even worse for democrats than to impeach and fail to remove.


----------



## eagle1462010

Faun said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you got 67 votes in the Senate...
> 
> You crack me up. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great, yet another dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say we have 67 votes in the Senate??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress doesn't Impeach...........they bring charges............even if you vote for a trial.........Trump isn't Impeached.........He will be FOUND INNOCENT.......of Charges.............LOL..........have you made them up yet.........LOL
> 
> When he's out of office from this Impeachment Circus ......let me know.
> 
> My god this Troll iis funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Congress doesn't Impeach"*
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, aside from the fact that the Senate is part of Congress.... yes, the House impeaches without the Senate. The Senate tries impeachments.
> 
> _*The House of Representatives* shall chuse their Speaker and other Officers; and *shall have the sole Power of Impeachment.*_​
> Fuck, even I'm embarrassed for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get a conviction.........you don't have Jack Squat.   And you don't have a prayer in the Senate........
> 
> So this is NOISE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, the House impeaches, not the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so stupid, you actually _think_ Clinton wasn't impeached!
Click to expand...

They don't Impeach him...............You can play this game all you want....it's just words........if you can't win the case in the Senate............You have done NOTHING........NADDA..

And you can't win there..........and you know it............

In a Real Court they would have laughed you out of it....

After 3 years of trying...........you have 2 things.

Jack.............and 

Shit..............


----------



## Faun

Meister said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what he says now. Where's his proof at the time?
> 
> 
> 
> Even with the lopsided inquiry, your side shot blanks. go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump's still gonna get impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abuse of power  Obstruction of Congress  etc etc etc  Pick one There are many
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The funny thing about this is that it will be a totally partisan vote with no republicans voting for impeachment.
> But, there will be democrats voting against the impeachment.
> The historians 50-75 years from now will have a field day with how the democrats tried to
> override a duly elected president.
Click to expand...

By charging a criminal president.


----------



## charwin95

BluesLegend said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With republicans all crying Ukraine messed with our election I'd say it's putin pretty close to running our country  Trump has got to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I know you don't really believe that I'm going to assume you are just lashing out because impeachment failed.
Click to expand...


How do you even know it failed? It just got started. 
More witness are coming forward implicating Guilliani, Nunes and more against Trumpy.


----------



## Meister

Faun said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even with the lopsided inquiry, your side shot blanks. go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump's still gonna get impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For one, for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wish....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who needs wishes when we have Trump's admission...?
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it..."*_​
Click to expand...

Biden:  ‘I’m telling you, you’re not getting the billion dollars.’ … I looked at them and said, ‘I’m leaving in six hours. If the prosecutor is not fired, you’re not getting the money.’ Well, son of a b----. He got fired. And they put in place someone who was solid at the time.”


That is some quid pro quo, don't need an imagination


----------



## Rambunctious

charwin95 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji2400]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Investigation was officially closed by Yuriy Lutsenko, who was Shokin successor.
> 
> That means that investigation into Burisma was still open when Shokin was fired.
> 
> As per his own words, he was given list of people that he cannot prosecute. Who gave him a list?
> 
> US Ambassador Yovanovich.
> 
> *Top Ukrainian justice official says US ambassador gave him a do not prosecute list*
> 
> 
> 
> _*"That means that investigation into Burisma was still open when Shokin was fired."*_
> 
> That's why I said, _*"dormant,"*_ and not, "closed."
> 
> I swear, you people have the brain of a gnat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't you ever heard the phrase...sitting on it...?...burying it...?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care what you want to call it -- there was no active investigation into Burisma when Biden got Shokin fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you defending corruption?...what the fuck is your problem?...we all know Joe and who he is...he has been the most corrupted senator we have seen in a long time...his family and he are filthy rich with bank accounts all over Europe......his family members land the best do nothing jobs on the planet....
> You attack Trump over made up shit while you defend open corruption by Biden.....you make me sick...you are exactly what is wrong with our nation...its fucks like you that are ruining the greatest nation on earth....
> You are a dog shit pile in the roadway of American advancement liberty and justice....GOP bad DNC good...that is your mantra no matter how much evidence to the contrary gets shoved in your faggot commie fascist face....its a good thing your type is dying off...and your ideology is being exposed as anti freedom...and anti American....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with dumb ignorant sick people like you is...... You don’t have anything to prove that the Biden are corrupt. Nothing.
> 
> But we have a clear evidence that Trump is corrupted before he even became a president.
> 
> You have this president trying to save Putin and traitors like you supported him. That’s fucked up dude.
> 
> 
> On top of that YOU are also a very a big liar. Show us where Biden has account all over in Europe. Where?
Click to expand...



Democrats Must Admit Joe Biden’s Family Profits Off Him

Anything else stupid?....


----------



## Meister

Faun said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even with the lopsided inquiry, your side shot blanks. go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump's still gonna get impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abuse of power  Obstruction of Congress  etc etc etc  Pick one There are many
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The funny thing about this is that it will be a totally partisan vote with no republicans voting for impeachment.
> But, there will be democrats voting against the impeachment.
> The historians 50-75 years from now will have a field day with how the democrats tried to
> override a duly elected president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By charging a criminal president.
Click to expand...

You wish


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn’t. You only going around to support your lie.
> This is the problem when you’ve been listening too much of Hannity. Using technicalities of words...
> 
> Asking a favor from a foreign leader against his political enemies is wrong. Thus equivalent to dig dirt.
> 
> Do you want me to repeat it again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea WTF you're talking about.  Digging up dirt means to create phony evidence.  Finding real evidence is only digging up truth.  Biden is not his political opponent. We won't know who his opponent will be for a couple of months, so this charge that Trump is doing this to gain favor in the election is an utter lie.  Biden is not his rival, and likely will not be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deeeenng. You are right. Digging dirt is create a phony evidence. WOW I’m so impressed with your brilliance.
> 
> Crap...... there are no evidence Biden did anything wrong in Ukraine. NONE. Except phony evidence. Then only  people like you and corrupted president planted that.
> 
> Why do you even think Trump will get Biden involved with his corruptions if he wasn’t scared of Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. The President is the last person who's hands the money passes through before it gets sent to another country.  Don't you think he should look for potential problems before he does that?
> 
> Now that I embarrassed you into admitting what digging up dirt means, please explain how Trump asked for phony evidence during that call to Zelensky.  Not once did he even hint at that.  He asked Zelensky to "look into it" not create phony evidence.  Looking into it does not mean digging up dirt......well......unless you're a lying leftist that wants to make up definitions of terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Except that he hold the military aid in exchange to dig dirt against his political rival Biden.
> 
> 2. Embarrassed me HELL no. Actually I am embarrassing you because all what you are doing is twisting your philosophical ideology. Reality is Reality. Facts are facts....... Dude just admit it your BOI is 11 year old boy reject.
> 
> In reality you don’t really know that much at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lies. Security assistance was not held.
> 
> Forward to 1:20 and listen, asshole.
Click to expand...

Liar. Even Trump's own acting chief of staff admits the security assistance was held up...

_"Did he also mention to me in passing the corruption related to the DNC server? Absolutely. No question about that. But that’s it. *And that’s why we held up the money*." ~ Mick Mulvaney_​


----------



## edward37

Meister said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what he says now. Where's his proof at the time?
> 
> 
> 
> Even with the lopsided inquiry, your side shot blanks. go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump's still gonna get impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abuse of power  Obstruction of Congress  etc etc etc  Pick one There are many
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The funny thing about this is that it will be a totally partisan vote with no republicans voting for impeachment.
> But, there will be democrats voting against the impeachment.
> The historians 50-75 years from now will have a field day with how the democrats tried to
> override a duly elected president.
Click to expand...

They aren't dummies Meister  They know they can't get past the repub cowards in the senate  You know,those afraid of losing their jobs if they piss off Trump  The idea is to put all the crap on the table to let America see and make up their minds come election day  You have Neunes Pompeo Guiliani  the lowest of the low lying for Trump  What lying cowards they are  You think Ukraine meddled in our election too??


----------



## charwin95

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji2400]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> EU countries have provide the Ukraine 16.4 billion dollars over the last 4 years.  They are certainly providing their share of the cost.
> 
> There is no doubt that Zelensky understood Trump wanted an investigation. 6 times in the phone conversation he refers to an investigation.
> 
> When Trump began the following discussion of Biden in his request for investigation, he gave democrats the ammunition they needed for an impeachment. "There's a lot of talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great. Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... It sounds horrible to me."
> 
> If Trump had just ask Zelensky for an investigation of corruption, then there would be no evidence for impeachment in the call. Once he made it clear he wanted Biden investigated, he gave the democrats an article of impeachment.  A president can't ask a foreign country to investigate a candidate for president,  That's a violation of election law and a violation of the constitution.
> 
> Had Trump simply ask Zelensky to open an investigation of corruption, talk to Rudy about it, and not mentioned Biden, we would not be discussing this call and there would have been no impeachment investigation.  Giuliani could have directed Zelensky to focus on Biden, make public statements and give Trump exactly what he wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "EU countries have provide the Ukraine 16.4 billion dollars over the last 4 years.  They are certainly providing their share of the cost."
> 
> Notice how none of those "fact-checkers" doesn't say that those $16.4 billion are part of loans and guarantees that Ukraine will get as part of Ukraine–European Union Association Agreement. Every country that plans to enter EU or be partner with EU goes thru the same process, where EU is providing loans and aid to sync the economic, legal, environmental standards with those of EU.
> 
> For instance, Turkey is another country that is trying to enter EU and for that they receiving financial assistance under IPA II program. Every EU neighboring country goes to the same process, not just Ukraine.
> 
> Knowing this, please explain, how much of *military aid* EU provided to Ukraine?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Trump's statement in defense of holding back Military Aid, he was mentioned contributions to the Ukraine, not just military aid, "My complaint has always been — and I’d withhold again, and I’ll continue to withhold until such time as Europe and other nations contribute to Ukraine," Trump said Sept. 24. "Because they’re not doing it. Just the United States. We’re putting up the bulk of the money. And I’m asking, why is that."  He is speaking of financial aid, not just military aid.  Financial aid to the Ukraine allows the government to free up funds for the military campaign where needed.  US military aid is restricted to purchasing military hardware and training, from the US.
> Here’s what you need to know about the US aid package to Ukraine that Trump delayed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump came under heavy criticism of holding aid, even by Lindsey Graham.  He was getting it from both sides.  So he released the money.  Schiff Head never even gave it a thought.  He never brought it up out of all the witnesses he hauled into that inquiry.
> 
> Bottom line:  Trump had good reason to hold the money, and he had good reason to release it, all without the concern he had for the Biden's.  So to try and make the case that it was only because of the Biden's would never hold up in a court of law.  It's called circumstantial evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if the administration has manufactured a reason after the fact of why the funds were held but reported emails from the chief of staff certainly show they were looking for a sound reason.  There seems no doubt as too why the funds were released on Sept 2, two days before the House announced they were starting an investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The funds were released on September 11th.
Click to expand...


After so much exposure from the media it was released. 
Should be in July.


----------



## Meister

Faun said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you got 67 votes in the Senate...
> 
> You crack me up. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great, yet another dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say we have 67 votes in the Senate??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress doesn't Impeach...........they bring charges............even if you vote for a trial.........Trump isn't Impeached.........He will be FOUND INNOCENT.......of Charges.............LOL..........have you made them up yet.........LOL
> 
> When he's out of office from this Impeachment Circus ......let me know.
> 
> My god this Troll iis funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Congress doesn't Impeach"*
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, aside from the fact that the Senate is part of Congress.... yes, the House impeaches without the Senate. The Senate tries impeachments.
> 
> _*The House of Representatives* shall chuse their Speaker and other Officers; and *shall have the sole Power of Impeachment.*_​
> Fuck, even I'm embarrassed for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It really was sad how Schitt had to stack the deck with a lopsided inquiry, huh?
> He should have done a better job, if you ask me.
> Sure have got to do a lot of dot connecting with assumptions/presumptions/ I thought/possibly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no lopsided inquiry. It was an investigation since there was no Special Counsel. They held depositions in similar fashion as Ken Starr did when he was an Independent Counsel. Now we're in the hearing phase. Next up, articles of impeachment will be drafted.
Click to expand...

Ken Starr let the opposing side call any witness they wanted.  Oooops


----------



## hadit

Faun said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even with the lopsided inquiry, your side shot blanks. go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump's still gonna get impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abuse of power  Obstruction of Congress  etc etc etc  Pick one There are many
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The funny thing about this is that it will be a totally partisan vote with no republicans voting for impeachment.
> But, there will be democrats voting against the impeachment.
> The historians 50-75 years from now will have a field day with how the democrats tried to
> override a duly elected president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By charging a criminal president.
Click to expand...

Who will then simply say, "not guilty", and go about his business.  That's why this is such a big risk for democrats.  Virtually any outcome short of actually getting rid of Trump rebounds to their detriment, and they're not helping themselves right now.


----------



## edward37

eagle1462010 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great, yet another dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say we have 67 votes in the Senate??
> 
> 
> 
> Congress doesn't Impeach...........they bring charges............even if you vote for a trial.........Trump isn't Impeached.........He will be FOUND INNOCENT.......of Charges.............LOL..........have you made them up yet.........LOL
> 
> When he's out of office from this Impeachment Circus ......let me know.
> 
> My god this Troll iis funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Congress doesn't Impeach"*
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, aside from the fact that the Senate is part of Congress.... yes, the House impeaches without the Senate. The Senate tries impeachments.
> 
> _*The House of Representatives* shall chuse their Speaker and other Officers; and *shall have the sole Power of Impeachment.*_​
> Fuck, even I'm embarrassed for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get a conviction.........you don't have Jack Squat.   And you don't have a prayer in the Senate........
> 
> So this is NOISE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, the House impeaches, not the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so stupid, you actually _think_ Clinton wasn't impeached!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't Impeach him...............You can play this game all you want....it's just words........if you can't win the case in the Senate............You have done NOTHING........NADDA..
> 
> And you can't win there..........and you know it............
> 
> In a Real Court they would have laughed you out of it....
> 
> After 3 years of trying...........you have 2 things.
> 
> Jack.............and
> 
> Shit..............
Click to expand...

I know jack shit ,,,Trump doesn't


----------



## Meister

edward37 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even with the lopsided inquiry, your side shot blanks. go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump's still gonna get impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abuse of power  Obstruction of Congress  etc etc etc  Pick one There are many
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The funny thing about this is that it will be a totally partisan vote with no republicans voting for impeachment.
> But, there will be democrats voting against the impeachment.
> The historians 50-75 years from now will have a field day with how the democrats tried to
> override a duly elected president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't dummies Meister  They know they can't get past the repub cowards in the senate  You know,those afraid of losing their jobs if they piss off Trump  The idea is to put all the crap on the table to let America see and make up their minds come election day  You have Neunes Pompeo Guiliani  the lowest of the low lying for Trump  What lying cowards they are  You think Ukraine meddled in our election too??
Click to expand...

Thing is that the polls are saying that the people are tired of the constant drum beat, Ed.
Over the weekend some of the democrats have started to back away from the impeachment.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Mueller hope you are feeling better............you looked  ill when testifying.........and didn't even know what was in the Report.......
> 
> Are you better now..........the meds helping..............
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller did exactly what he was supposed to do. Who knows why you think that's a problem for him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's a problem for the left..........3 years of I GOTCHA..........and FLOP.
> 
> And here we go again............You guys are so wrong all the time.........why should anyone listen to people who are always wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again? We haven't been going after Trump for 3 years. You're delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name how the left has been going after Trump for 3 years.....
Click to expand...



Comey started in mid 2016 and they haven't stopped since.

.


----------



## eagle1462010

edward37 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congress doesn't Impeach...........they bring charges............even if you vote for a trial.........Trump isn't Impeached.........He will be FOUND INNOCENT.......of Charges.............LOL..........have you made them up yet.........LOL
> 
> When he's out of office from this Impeachment Circus ......let me know.
> 
> My god this Troll iis funny.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Congress doesn't Impeach"*
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, aside from the fact that the Senate is part of Congress.... yes, the House impeaches without the Senate. The Senate tries impeachments.
> 
> _*The House of Representatives* shall chuse their Speaker and other Officers; and *shall have the sole Power of Impeachment.*_​
> Fuck, even I'm embarrassed for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get a conviction.........you don't have Jack Squat.   And you don't have a prayer in the Senate........
> 
> So this is NOISE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, the House impeaches, not the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so stupid, you actually _think_ Clinton wasn't impeached!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't Impeach him...............You can play this game all you want....it's just words........if you can't win the case in the Senate............You have done NOTHING........NADDA..
> 
> And you can't win there..........and you know it............
> 
> In a Real Court they would have laughed you out of it....
> 
> After 3 years of trying...........you have 2 things.
> 
> Jack.............and
> 
> Shit..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know jack shit ,,,Trump doesn't
Click to expand...

Wow............who is Mr. Jack then........lol


----------



## Faun

Meister said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump's still gonna get impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For one, for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wish....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who needs wishes when we have Trump's admission...?
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it..."*_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of context, faun.....but, you know that.
Click to expand...

Nope? Not out of context. Investigating Biden hurts Biden in the election. Being a political rival, hurting Biden helps Trump.  Zelensky is a foreign national. Right there is Trump soliciting a foreign national for something of value towards his own campaign.

That's a crime.

The House is fulfilling their Constitutional obligations to impeach a president who abused the power of his office in such a wanton manner. If the Senate wants to turn their cheek on this, that's on them.


----------



## eagle1462010

Of topic...........but given 3 years .......Mr. Mueller.......of a smear campaign by the left.....

Who here thinks Bloomberg will be their candidate........Yeah I know off topic.....but he has deep pockets and a media network..........

So who better to run a Slander Strategy against Trump than him..........seeing this is their strategy.

Think I'll start a thread and poll it........LOL


----------



## OKTexas

edward37 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's a problem for the left..........3 years of I GOTCHA..........and FLOP.
> 
> And here we go again............You guys are so wrong all the time.........why should anyone listen to people who are always wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Again? We haven't been going after Trump for 3 years. You're delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name how the left has been going after Trump for 3 years.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously?  How about the fake dossier in 2016? It's been non stop since then.
> Yes....the FBI was doing the liberal's bidding....and if you don't believe that....stay tuned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about using his position of power to line his pockets and those of his children ?
Click to expand...



Now all you need is proof, good luck with that. LMAO

.


----------



## edward37

Faun said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> 
> 
> For one, for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wish....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who needs wishes when we have Trump's admission...?
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it..."*_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of context, faun.....but, you know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope? Not out of context. Investigating Biden hurts Biden in the election. Being a political rival, hurting Biden helps Trump.  Zelensky is a foreign national. Right there is Trump soliciting a foreign national for something of value towards his own campaign.
> 
> That's a crime.
> 
> The House is fulfilling their Constitutional obligations to impeach a president who abused the power of his office in such a wanton manner. If the Senate wants to turn their cheek on this, that's on them.
Click to expand...

And by turning their cheeks it will let the voting public see what guys kiss trumps butt and which  are voting for country first


----------



## eagle1462010

Will Bloomberg be the Democratic Nominee poll


----------



## charwin95

beautress said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just unbelievable full of crap.
> 
> Drug problems of Hunter was way before he became a board members and work prestigious companies here in US ..... before he joined Burisma.
> 
> Like I told you before board member of a company like Gas or Coal, Exxon, Gold..... it’s very very easy. You don’t have to mix chemicals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More commie lies, baby Biden joined the Burisma board in Apr 2014, he was roaming homeless encampments in CA looking for crack in 2015. Learn the language so you can understand.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell Putin to mind his own business.  In 2014, Biden Junior was already a multi millionaire by his own devices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, his wife said he was blowing money so fast they couldn't even pay their bills. It's all in the Politico article. Educate your lying hillbilly ass.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of unproven stuff in that article. Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?   Only you Trumpettes looking to distract from the fact your orange buddy is a crooked piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, "Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?"
> America doesn't go into foreign countries and demand that that country fire a federal judge so their son can get rich quick.
> 
> Stop being a dolt anytime at all, preferably before you face St. Peter and have to account for cozying up to such obvious false witnesses as the gross liars with trickle down lies to minions like you who feed on their hatred for an American President who's in there every day, doing his job so that the American people can remain employed and jobs come back to America to make it happen.
Click to expand...


The only idiots that keeps bringing up Hunter are desperate Trump supporters. 
Hunter was already employed by Burisma 2014. Joe Biden fired a corrupted Ukrainian Shokin in 2016. 

As far as Trump? Tell him to stop all these corruptions and stop being a traitor to Americans.


----------



## charwin95

beautress said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell Putin to mind his own business.  In 2014, Biden Junior was already a multi millionaire by his own devices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, his wife said he was blowing money so fast they couldn't even pay their bills. It's all in the Politico article. Educate your lying hillbilly ass.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of unproven stuff in that article. Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?   Only you Trumpettes looking to distract from the fact your orange buddy is a crooked piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, "Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?"
> America doesn't go into foreign countries and demand that that country fire a federal judge so their son can get rich quick.
> 
> Stop being a dolt anytime at all, preferably before you face St. Peter and have to account for cozying up to such obvious false witnesses as the gross liars with trickle down lies to minions like you who feed on their hatred for an American President who's in there every day, doing his job so that the American people can remain employed and jobs come back to America to make it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's quite easy for Trump and associates to create all kinds of scenarios of misconduct by Hunter Biden in the Ukraine and create other scenarios linking Joe Biden.  However, without an offical investigation in the Ukraine, those scenarios will remain unproven conspiracy theories.  The Orange Clown has given his best shot at trying to pressure Ukraine into investigating Biden and has failed so it looks like he's is going to have to get busy on Twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're certainly confused, sir. President Trump has given millions of people better paying jobs just by encouraging American businesses to come back to America, and manufacture better products here. Of course, not all of you pick up a foreign-made Mr. Coffe carafe and notice the poor engineering job done on producing carafes that drip coffee all over the kitchen floor when transferring coffee from carafe to cup.
> 
> American-manufactured Mr. Coffee products didn't make homemakers spill coffee all over the kitchen floor creating a lot of work to clean it up and either being late to work or having to come home to a kitchen that smells like stale coffee and has to be cleaned up before bedtime or have stale coffee smells floating all through the house all night long. I welcome America to bring all its jobs back home so things get made right and don't drive people over the edge with funky-horrid new products with ridiculous designs targeting Americans from afar. American-made products used to be purchased worldwide because they used to be made with pride and the best that the world had to offer.
> 
> When you open a box of anything made in China, you don't know what the hell your new set of problems is going to be--clocks sold at discount houses in college communities that don't last through the 4 years it takes to get through college and be on time to classes the whole time. American made clocks used to be made to last a lifetime, and my grandmother inherited a clock from her parents that was handed down to her daughter still working like a champ. The foreign made clocks start losing time after you change the batteries the first time, and the batteries that used to last at least a year now only work for 4 or 5 months, if you're lucky.
> 
> I'm sick of having to separate batteries so often and not put them into the main trash heaps that encourage people to bring used up batteries to a recycle place, usually available only in large towns, which could be a hundred miles away from the farm. You can say what you want about farmers, but they are stewards of the land and are more likely than everyone else to separate aluminum from tin cans, wash them, and take them to sell for next to nothing to someone who pays cash for boxes and sacks full of cleaned up cans. They also make sure the batteries are not part of their farm's ecosystem. They're wise people who love the earth, and they work their fingers to the bone to get safe food products to the market.
Click to expand...


Yet Trump products are made in China, Mexico and Bangladesh. His employees at Maralago and vineyards are full of foreign workers. 
Totally hypocrite.


----------



## eagle1462010

charwin95 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> More commie lies, baby Biden joined the Burisma board in Apr 2014, he was roaming homeless encampments in CA looking for crack in 2015. Learn the language so you can understand.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell Putin to mind his own business.  In 2014, Biden Junior was already a multi millionaire by his own devices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, his wife said he was blowing money so fast they couldn't even pay their bills. It's all in the Politico article. Educate your lying hillbilly ass.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of unproven stuff in that article. Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?   Only you Trumpettes looking to distract from the fact your orange buddy is a crooked piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, "Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?"
> America doesn't go into foreign countries and demand that that country fire a federal judge so their son can get rich quick.
> 
> Stop being a dolt anytime at all, preferably before you face St. Peter and have to account for cozying up to such obvious false witnesses as the gross liars with trickle down lies to minions like you who feed on their hatred for an American President who's in there every day, doing his job so that the American people can remain employed and jobs come back to America to make it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only idiots that keeps bringing up Hunter are desperate Trump supporters.
> Hunter was already employed by Burisma 2014. Joe Biden fired a corrupted Ukrainian Shokin in 2016.
> 
> As far as Trump? Tell him to stop all these corruptions and stop being a traitor to Americans.
Click to expand...

Traitor.......look in the mirror lib.....

Or shall we do to you as Obama and company did to others..........that knock on your door is the IRS......hope you got your shit together bro..........

Oh your business needs and inspection and fines by OSHA......

The FBI and ATF are investigating you because they heard you were running guns........amazing isn't it........That's your party while in  power..........Traitors .........yeah that is your side...


----------



## Zorro!

hadit said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whistleblower met with them only to confirm correct procedures of wistleblowing.  No information was provided at that meeting.
> 
> The primary reason whistleblower wont testify is due to death threats, but also its redundant and pointless.
> 
> This is only an attempt to turn the hearings into a circus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe that, I have a bridge for sale.
> 
> You can say anything you want to the media.  It's different when you have to say it under oath to Congress.  This is not a whistleblower, it's a rat.  It's a leaker, likely an anti-Trump cabal member, who was ordered to look for any stupid reason he or she can come up with to give Democrats an excuse to do what they are doing today.
> 
> The rat is in no more of jeopardy than any other witness that testified so far.  Schiff Face is scared to death of the questions the Republicans have of who the rat contacted, who the rat got their information from, what is their political motivation, who they discussed this with, who wrote up the complaint, and since it was classified content, was the person who wrote the complaint privileged to hear it.
> 
> Plenty of questions for the rat we should get answers to since this is plain as day a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What testimony did the whistleblower give to make the case against Trump?
> Zero
> 
> There is no reason to put this person's life in danger, one of the reasons for the whisleblower concept.
> 
> Quoit try to bame others because Trump got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, no. The only legal protection the WB has is from retaliation on the job. There is no legal requirement for anonymity, no protection against being forced to testify, none. Basically, if he made the accusation, he can be forced to defend it, and that opens the door to whether the democrats handled him legally or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong very wrong.
> In this site alone how many of you idiots post lies and violence?
> Out there how many of these deranged idiots Trump followers would like to kill this WB?
> 
> If something happened to him and his family are you going to do something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think I am wrong, then cite the text of the law that guarantees a WB anonymity and immunity from testifying.  That's all you need to do. If you can't do so, at least have the dignity to admit you were wrong.
Click to expand...

The statute doesn't apply to this "whistleblower" or to Trump's phone call and the statute doesn't guarantee immunity or anonymity.


----------



## eagle1462010

start at minute 1


----------



## WEATHER53

Faun said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> 
> 
> For one, for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wish....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who needs wishes when we have Trump's admission...?
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it..."*_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of context, faun.....but, you know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope? Not out of context. Investigating Biden hurts Biden in the election. Being a political rival, hurting Biden helps Trump.  Zelensky is a foreign national. Right there is Trump soliciting a foreign national for something of value towards his own campaign.
> 
> That's a crime.
> 
> The House is fulfilling their Constitutional obligations to impeach a president who abused the power of his office in such a wanton manner. If the Senate wants to turn their cheek on this, that's on them.
Click to expand...

If someone committed a crime and they are investigated for it then It’s NOT a crime to investigate it.
Your comments are an extension of the insane  lib feeling that when a crime occurs by a lib that the person who discovered it is in more trouble than the person who committed  it.


----------



## dudmuck

Zorro! said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe that, I have a bridge for sale.
> 
> You can say anything you want to the media.  It's different when you have to say it under oath to Congress.  This is not a whistleblower, it's a rat.  It's a leaker, likely an anti-Trump cabal member, who was ordered to look for any stupid reason he or she can come up with to give Democrats an excuse to do what they are doing today.
> 
> The rat is in no more of jeopardy than any other witness that testified so far.  Schiff Face is scared to death of the questions the Republicans have of who the rat contacted, who the rat got their information from, what is their political motivation, who they discussed this with, who wrote up the complaint, and since it was classified content, was the person who wrote the complaint privileged to hear it.
> 
> Plenty of questions for the rat we should get answers to since this is plain as day a witch hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> What testimony did the whistleblower give to make the case against Trump?
> Zero
> 
> There is no reason to put this person's life in danger, one of the reasons for the whisleblower concept.
> 
> Quoit try to bame others because Trump got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, no. The only legal protection the WB has is from retaliation on the job. There is no legal requirement for anonymity, no protection against being forced to testify, none. Basically, if he made the accusation, he can be forced to defend it, and that opens the door to whether the democrats handled him legally or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong very wrong.
> In this site alone how many of you idiots post lies and violence?
> Out there how many of these deranged idiots Trump followers would like to kill this WB?
> 
> If something happened to him and his family are you going to do something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think I am wrong, then cite the text of the law that guarantees a WB anonymity and immunity from testifying.  That's all you need to do. If you can't do so, at least have the dignity to admit you were wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The statute doesn't apply to this "whistleblower" or to Trump's phone call and the statute doesn't guarantee immunity or anonymity.
Click to expand...

see national security protections:

_ intelligence- community whistleblowers are not protected from retaliation if they raise "differences of opinions concerning public-policy matters," but are protected if they raise violations of laws, rules, or regulations. This makes it difficult for national-security employees to raise questions about the overarching legality or constitutionality of policies or programs operated under secret law, like the NSA's mass-surveillance programs.[33]_

Since law was violated, whistleblower is protected.


----------



## WEATHER53

Faun said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> 
> 
> For one, for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wish....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who needs wishes when we have Trump's admission...?
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it..."*_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of context, faun.....but, you know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope? Not out of context. Investigating Biden hurts Biden in the election. Being a political rival, hurting Biden helps Trump.  Zelensky is a foreign national. Right there is Trump soliciting a foreign national for something of value towards his own campaign.
> 
> That's a crime.
> 
> The House is fulfilling their Constitutional obligations to impeach a president who abused the power of his office in such a wanton manner. If the Senate wants to turn their cheek on this, that's on them.
Click to expand...

So the fact that Biden might get hurt is more important than what he did. Lib insanity 101
You all have been railroading  witch hunt investigating Trump for 3 years with no evidence and the conclusions reached so far by your cherished investigators is that Trump did nothing illegal.


----------



## OKTexas

charwin95 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> More commie lies, baby Biden joined the Burisma board in Apr 2014, he was roaming homeless encampments in CA looking for crack in 2015. Learn the language so you can understand.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell Putin to mind his own business.  In 2014, Biden Junior was already a multi millionaire by his own devices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, his wife said he was blowing money so fast they couldn't even pay their bills. It's all in the Politico article. Educate your lying hillbilly ass.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of unproven stuff in that article. Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?   Only you Trumpettes looking to distract from the fact your orange buddy is a crooked piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, "Who really cares what Hunter Biden did?"
> America doesn't go into foreign countries and demand that that country fire a federal judge so their son can get rich quick.
> 
> Stop being a dolt anytime at all, preferably before you face St. Peter and have to account for cozying up to such obvious false witnesses as the gross liars with trickle down lies to minions like you who feed on their hatred for an American President who's in there every day, doing his job so that the American people can remain employed and jobs come back to America to make it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only idiots that keeps bringing up Hunter are desperate Trump supporters.
> Hunter was already employed by Burisma 2014. Joe Biden fired a corrupted Ukrainian Shokin in 2016.
> 
> As far as Trump? Tell him to stop all these corruptions and stop being a traitor to Americans.
Click to expand...



Yeah, he was hired two days after Devon Archer had a meeting in the WH with quid pro joe in Apr 2014.

.


----------



## eagle1462010

dudmuck said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> What testimony did the whistleblower give to make the case against Trump?
> Zero
> 
> There is no reason to put this person's life in danger, one of the reasons for the whisleblower concept.
> 
> Quoit try to bame others because Trump got caught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no. The only legal protection the WB has is from retaliation on the job. There is no legal requirement for anonymity, no protection against being forced to testify, none. Basically, if he made the accusation, he can be forced to defend it, and that opens the door to whether the democrats handled him legally or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong very wrong.
> In this site alone how many of you idiots post lies and violence?
> Out there how many of these deranged idiots Trump followers would like to kill this WB?
> 
> If something happened to him and his family are you going to do something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think I am wrong, then cite the text of the law that guarantees a WB anonymity and immunity from testifying.  That's all you need to do. If you can't do so, at least have the dignity to admit you were wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The statute doesn't apply to this "whistleblower" or to Trump's phone call and the statute doesn't guarantee immunity or anonymity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see national security protections:
> 
> _ intelligence- community whistleblowers are not protected from retaliation if they raise "differences of opinions concerning public-policy matters," but are protected if they raise violations of laws, rules, or regulations. This makes it difficult for national-security employees to raise questions about the overarching legality or constitutionality of policies or programs operated under secret law, like the NSA's mass-surveillance programs.[33]_
> 
> Since law was violated, whistleblower is protected.
Click to expand...

4th Amendment and the right to confront your accusers in the Senate should there be a trial........

He has accused.............and can be called to the Senate............Whistleblower protections do not override the 4th Amendment of the Constitution...............

He's out of the public eye............ONLY FOR NOW.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? It doesn't involve the Bidens or Trump's impeachment or Trump lying to Zelensky about meeting with Barr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never know where Durham might wind up once he starts asking questions in Ukraine. And there was no mention of a meeting with Barr in the call, just stop lying.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> So.... nothing about the Bidens, just as I said. But you've always got your hopes & dreams.
> 
> As far as Trump lying to Zelensky about meeting with Barr, of course Trump said that, I don't care how big of a dumbfuck you are...
> 
> _"I am also going to have Attorney General Barr call and we will get to the bottom of it."_​
> _"I would like to have the Attorney General call you or your people and I would like you to get to the bottom of it."
> 
> "I will tell Rudy and Attorney General Barr to call."
> 
> "I will ask him to call you along with the Attorney General. "
> 
> "whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great."_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please highlight the word "meeting" in your quotes. The only thing I see referenced are "CALLS". Damn, you're as senile as your avatar. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're an even bigger dumbfuck than I gave you credit for. People hold meetings all the time on phone calls. I do it myself for work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Words have meaning retard.
> 
> meeting
> [ˈmēdiNG]
> NOUN
> 
> an *assembly of people*, especially the members of a society or committee, for discussion or entertainment.
> "the early-dismissal policy will be discussed at our next meeting"
> synonyms:
> gathering · assembly · conference · congregation · convention ·
> [more]
> *a coming together of two or more people*, by chance or arrangement.
> "he intrigued her on their first meeting"
> .
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck, people can "come together" by phone to discuss matters. They don't have to come together physically. Just because you're older than the telephone doesn't mean they're not used for meetings. Rarely does a workday go by where I don't join a meeting by phone or by webex.


----------



## Faun

eagle1462010 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great, yet another dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say we have 67 votes in the Senate??
> 
> 
> 
> Congress doesn't Impeach...........they bring charges............even if you vote for a trial.........Trump isn't Impeached.........He will be FOUND INNOCENT.......of Charges.............LOL..........have you made them up yet.........LOL
> 
> When he's out of office from this Impeachment Circus ......let me know.
> 
> My god this Troll iis funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Congress doesn't Impeach"*
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, aside from the fact that the Senate is part of Congress.... yes, the House impeaches without the Senate. The Senate tries impeachments.
> 
> _*The House of Representatives* shall chuse their Speaker and other Officers; and *shall have the sole Power of Impeachment.*_​
> Fuck, even I'm embarrassed for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get a conviction.........you don't have Jack Squat.   And you don't have a prayer in the Senate........
> 
> So this is NOISE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, the House impeaches, not the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so stupid, you actually _think_ Clinton wasn't impeached!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't Impeach him...............You can play this game all you want....it's just words........if you can't win the case in the Senate............You have done NOTHING........NADDA..
> 
> And you can't win there..........and you know it............
> 
> In a Real Court they would have laughed you out of it....
> 
> After 3 years of trying...........you have 2 things.
> 
> Jack.............and
> 
> Shit..............
Click to expand...

_*"They don't Impeach him..............."*_






Holyfuckingshit!  

Even after I fucking showed you the Constitution states the House has "sole power of impeachment," you still didn't learn??

_*The House of Representatives* shall chuse their Speaker and other Officers; and *shall have the sole Power of Impeachment.*_​


----------



## Faun

Meister said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump's still gonna get impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For one, for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wish....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who needs wishes when we have Trump's admission...?
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it..."*_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden:  ‘I’m telling you, you’re not getting the billion dollars.’ … I looked at them and said, ‘I’m leaving in six hours. If the prosecutor is not fired, you’re not getting the money.’ Well, son of a b----. He got fired. And they put in place someone who was solid at the time.”
> 
> 
> That is some quid pro quo, don't need an imagination
Click to expand...

How did Biden personally gain from that?


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never know where Durham might wind up once he starts asking questions in Ukraine. And there was no mention of a meeting with Barr in the call, just stop lying.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> So.... nothing about the Bidens, just as I said. But you've always got your hopes & dreams.
> 
> As far as Trump lying to Zelensky about meeting with Barr, of course Trump said that, I don't care how big of a dumbfuck you are...
> 
> _"I am also going to have Attorney General Barr call and we will get to the bottom of it."_​
> _"I would like to have the Attorney General call you or your people and I would like you to get to the bottom of it."
> 
> "I will tell Rudy and Attorney General Barr to call."
> 
> "I will ask him to call you along with the Attorney General. "
> 
> "whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great."_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please highlight the word "meeting" in your quotes. The only thing I see referenced are "CALLS". Damn, you're as senile as your avatar. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're an even bigger dumbfuck than I gave you credit for. People hold meetings all the time on phone calls. I do it myself for work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Words have meaning retard.
> 
> meeting
> [ˈmēdiNG]
> NOUN
> 
> an *assembly of people*, especially the members of a society or committee, for discussion or entertainment.
> "the early-dismissal policy will be discussed at our next meeting"
> synonyms:
> gathering · assembly · conference · congregation · convention ·
> [more]
> *a coming together of two or more people*, by chance or arrangement.
> "he intrigued her on their first meeting"
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, people can "come together" by phone to discuss matters. They don't have to come together physically. Just because you're older than the telephone doesn't mean they're not used for meetings. Rarely does a workday go by where I don't join a meeting by phone or by webex.
Click to expand...



Alternate means of communications are NOT meetings, shove your semantics.

.


----------



## Faun

Meister said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump's still gonna get impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abuse of power  Obstruction of Congress  etc etc etc  Pick one There are many
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The funny thing about this is that it will be a totally partisan vote with no republicans voting for impeachment.
> But, there will be democrats voting against the impeachment.
> The historians 50-75 years from now will have a field day with how the democrats tried to
> override a duly elected president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By charging a criminal president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wish
Click to expand...

Nah, he's getting impeached for it.


----------



## RealDave

eagle1462010 said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no. The only legal protection the WB has is from retaliation on the job. There is no legal requirement for anonymity, no protection against being forced to testify, none. Basically, if he made the accusation, he can be forced to defend it, and that opens the door to whether the democrats handled him legally or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong very wrong.
> In this site alone how many of you idiots post lies and violence?
> Out there how many of these deranged idiots Trump followers would like to kill this WB?
> 
> If something happened to him and his family are you going to do something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think I am wrong, then cite the text of the law that guarantees a WB anonymity and immunity from testifying.  That's all you need to do. If you can't do so, at least have the dignity to admit you were wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The statute doesn't apply to this "whistleblower" or to Trump's phone call and the statute doesn't guarantee immunity or anonymity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see national security protections:
> 
> _ intelligence- community whistleblowers are not protected from retaliation if they raise "differences of opinions concerning public-policy matters," but are protected if they raise violations of laws, rules, or regulations. This makes it difficult for national-security employees to raise questions about the overarching legality or constitutionality of policies or programs operated under secret law, like the NSA's mass-surveillance programs.[33]_
> 
> Since law was violated, whistleblower is protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4th Amendment and the right to confront your accusers in the Senate should there be a trial........
> 
> He has accused.............and can be called to the Senate............Whistleblower protections do not override the 4th Amendment of the Constitution...............
> 
> He's out of the public eye............ONLY FOR NOW.
Click to expand...


The Whistleblower was a guy driving down the road & seeing what appears to be a rape & reports it to police. If it goes to court, the accuser is the raped woman, not the guy who reported what he saw.


----------



## Faun

Meister said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great, yet another dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say we have 67 votes in the Senate??
> 
> 
> 
> Congress doesn't Impeach...........they bring charges............even if you vote for a trial.........Trump isn't Impeached.........He will be FOUND INNOCENT.......of Charges.............LOL..........have you made them up yet.........LOL
> 
> When he's out of office from this Impeachment Circus ......let me know.
> 
> My god this Troll iis funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Congress doesn't Impeach"*
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, aside from the fact that the Senate is part of Congress.... yes, the House impeaches without the Senate. The Senate tries impeachments.
> 
> _*The House of Representatives* shall chuse their Speaker and other Officers; and *shall have the sole Power of Impeachment.*_​
> Fuck, even I'm embarrassed for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It really was sad how Schitt had to stack the deck with a lopsided inquiry, huh?
> He should have done a better job, if you ask me.
> Sure have got to do a lot of dot connecting with assumptions/presumptions/ I thought/possibly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no lopsided inquiry. It was an investigation since there was no Special Counsel. They held depositions in similar fashion as Ken Starr did when he was an Independent Counsel. Now we're in the hearing phase. Next up, articles of impeachment will be drafted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ken Starr let the opposing side call any witness they wanted.  Oooops
Click to expand...

Bullshit. During his investigation, he held it privately and took depositions and privately questioned people.


----------



## charwin95

Rambunctious said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*"That means that investigation into Burisma was still open when Shokin was fired."*_
> 
> That's why I said, _*"dormant,"*_ and not, "closed."
> 
> I swear, you people have the brain of a gnat.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you ever heard the phrase...sitting on it...?...burying it...?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care what you want to call it -- there was no active investigation into Burisma when Biden got Shokin fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you defending corruption?...what the fuck is your problem?...we all know Joe and who he is...he has been the most corrupted senator we have seen in a long time...his family and he are filthy rich with bank accounts all over Europe......his family members land the best do nothing jobs on the planet....
> You attack Trump over made up shit while you defend open corruption by Biden.....you make me sick...you are exactly what is wrong with our nation...its fucks like you that are ruining the greatest nation on earth....
> You are a dog shit pile in the roadway of American advancement liberty and justice....GOP bad DNC good...that is your mantra no matter how much evidence to the contrary gets shoved in your faggot commie fascist face....its a good thing your type is dying off...and your ideology is being exposed as anti freedom...and anti American....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with dumb ignorant sick people like you is...... You don’t have anything to prove that the Biden are corrupt. Nothing.
> 
> But we have a clear evidence that Trump is corrupted before he even became a president.
> 
> You have this president trying to save Putin and traitors like you supported him. That’s fucked up dude.
> 
> 
> On top of that YOU are also a very a big liar. Show us where Biden has account all over in Europe. Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats Must Admit Joe Biden’s Family Profits Off Him
> 
> Anything else stupid?....
Click to expand...


Bullshit. Coming from unknown media the intercept? 
You should know better than that stupid.


----------



## charwin95

hadit said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whistleblower met with them only to confirm correct procedures of wistleblowing.  No information was provided at that meeting.
> 
> The primary reason whistleblower wont testify is due to death threats, but also its redundant and pointless.
> 
> This is only an attempt to turn the hearings into a circus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe that, I have a bridge for sale.
> 
> You can say anything you want to the media.  It's different when you have to say it under oath to Congress.  This is not a whistleblower, it's a rat.  It's a leaker, likely an anti-Trump cabal member, who was ordered to look for any stupid reason he or she can come up with to give Democrats an excuse to do what they are doing today.
> 
> The rat is in no more of jeopardy than any other witness that testified so far.  Schiff Face is scared to death of the questions the Republicans have of who the rat contacted, who the rat got their information from, what is their political motivation, who they discussed this with, who wrote up the complaint, and since it was classified content, was the person who wrote the complaint privileged to hear it.
> 
> Plenty of questions for the rat we should get answers to since this is plain as day a witch hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What testimony did the whistleblower give to make the case against Trump?
> Zero
> 
> There is no reason to put this person's life in danger, one of the reasons for the whisleblower concept.
> 
> Quoit try to bame others because Trump got caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, no. The only legal protection the WB has is from retaliation on the job. There is no legal requirement for anonymity, no protection against being forced to testify, none. Basically, if he made the accusation, he can be forced to defend it, and that opens the door to whether the democrats handled him legally or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong very wrong.
> In this site alone how many of you idiots post lies and violence?
> Out there how many of these deranged idiots Trump followers would like to kill this WB?
> 
> If something happened to him and his family are you going to do something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think I am wrong, then cite the text of the law that guarantees a WB anonymity and immunity from testifying.  That's all you need to do. If you can't do so, at least have the dignity to admit you were wrong.
Click to expand...


I will always admit when I’m wrong but not in this case.... 

One already posted here $50,000 bounty against the WB. 
Obviously you have not heard of Whistle Blower Protection Act 1989. 

Now I did asked you some questions. Do you mind?


----------



## eagle1462010

RealDave said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong very wrong.
> In this site alone how many of you idiots post lies and violence?
> Out there how many of these deranged idiots Trump followers would like to kill this WB?
> 
> If something happened to him and his family are you going to do something?
> 
> 
> 
> If you think I am wrong, then cite the text of the law that guarantees a WB anonymity and immunity from testifying.  That's all you need to do. If you can't do so, at least have the dignity to admit you were wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The statute doesn't apply to this "whistleblower" or to Trump's phone call and the statute doesn't guarantee immunity or anonymity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see national security protections:
> 
> _ intelligence- community whistleblowers are not protected from retaliation if they raise "differences of opinions concerning public-policy matters," but are protected if they raise violations of laws, rules, or regulations. This makes it difficult for national-security employees to raise questions about the overarching legality or constitutionality of policies or programs operated under secret law, like the NSA's mass-surveillance programs.[33]_
> 
> Since law was violated, whistleblower is protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4th Amendment and the right to confront your accusers in the Senate should there be a trial........
> 
> He has accused.............and can be called to the Senate............Whistleblower protections do not override the 4th Amendment of the Constitution...............
> 
> He's out of the public eye............ONLY FOR NOW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Whistleblower was a guy driving down the road & seeing what appears to be a rape & reports it to police. If it goes to court, the accuser is the raped woman, not the guy who reported what he saw.
Click to expand...

The Ukraine said it wasn't raped............Now go over there and DEMAND they say they were RAPED.....

Nice try though.


----------



## charwin95

OKTexas said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from these goons? Absolutely. Those were planted by Russian operatives to that was already debunked.
> 
> Don’t ever mentioned Barr to me here.He is no different from Guilliani personal lawyer... These are the REJECTS of the US government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn fool, Guilliani is a former federal prosecutor who has a history of busting organized crime, and Barr was the AG before. He is now the 85th AG, but he was also the 77th AG under G.H.W. Bush and was confirmed by the senate 99-0. Why don't you go back to your fucking shit hoe, you'll love it there.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True but that doesn’t mean he is not corrupted and stupid.
> 
> Let me enlighten your stupidity. You have this personal lawyer Guilliani running around doing state department job instructed by Trump. Just about every witness at the hearing despise and trashed this despicable lawyer Guilliani.
> 
> Then go on national tv broadcasting what he is doing stupidly.
> With the information coming from a fired corrupted prosecutor general Shokin.
> So tell me how fucking stupid these goons are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should have stopped at "True". The rest is pure bullshit, the president decided who represents him, where and when. Presidents have had personal envoys for more than 240 years. Trump did nothing out of the ordinary. Your fucking commie fantasies notwithstanding. BTW you have my permission to have your ESL teacher to explain the big words to ya. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me repeat it again........... Just about every witness at the hearing despised, trashed and blasted Guilliani. Running around stupid.
> 
> Bolton who reports directly with Trump at that time even called Guilliani a hand grenade that will blow up every one’s face.
> 
> Trump did nothing of the ordinary? Since when it’s legal to ask a favor to a foreign leader to dig dirt against his political rival? That is pure corruption an example of a bribery.
> Why is that acceptable to all of Trump supporters?
> 
> 
> Biden fired a corrupted prosecutor general Shokin is not acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're reading into things, words have meaning, not what commies like you want them to mean. Didn't they teach you that in your ESL class?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Deflection time. I understand truth hurts.


----------



## Faun

eagle1462010 said:


> Of topic...........but given 3 years .......Mr. Mueller.......of a smear campaign by the left.....
> 
> Who here thinks Bloomberg will be their candidate........Yeah I know off topic.....but he has deep pockets and a media network..........
> 
> So who better to run a Slander Strategy against Trump than him..........seeing this is their strategy.
> 
> Think I'll start a thread and poll it........LOL


A smear campaign by who? Was the Mueller investigation a smear campaign?


----------



## eagle1462010

Faun said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of topic...........but given 3 years .......Mr. Mueller.......of a smear campaign by the left.....
> 
> Who here thinks Bloomberg will be their candidate........Yeah I know off topic.....but he has deep pockets and a media network..........
> 
> So who better to run a Slander Strategy against Trump than him..........seeing this is their strategy.
> 
> Think I'll start a thread and poll it........LOL
> 
> 
> 
> A smear campaign by who? Was the Mueller investigation a smear campaign?
Click to expand...

Yes
Kevin Clinesmith


----------



## Faun

edward37 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> For one, for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national.
> 
> 
> 
> You wish....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who needs wishes when we have Trump's admission...?
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it..."*_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of context, faun.....but, you know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope? Not out of context. Investigating Biden hurts Biden in the election. Being a political rival, hurting Biden helps Trump.  Zelensky is a foreign national. Right there is Trump soliciting a foreign national for something of value towards his own campaign.
> 
> That's a crime.
> 
> The House is fulfilling their Constitutional obligations to impeach a president who abused the power of his office in such a wanton manner. If the Senate wants to turn their cheek on this, that's on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And by turning their cheeks it will let the voting public see what guys kiss trumps butt and which  are voting for country first
Click to expand...

That's exactly right. American voters will be the jury in place of the Senate.


----------



## Rambunctious

charwin95 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you ever heard the phrase...sitting on it...?...burying it...?....
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what you want to call it -- there was no active investigation into Burisma when Biden got Shokin fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you defending corruption?...what the fuck is your problem?...we all know Joe and who he is...he has been the most corrupted senator we have seen in a long time...his family and he are filthy rich with bank accounts all over Europe......his family members land the best do nothing jobs on the planet....
> You attack Trump over made up shit while you defend open corruption by Biden.....you make me sick...you are exactly what is wrong with our nation...its fucks like you that are ruining the greatest nation on earth....
> You are a dog shit pile in the roadway of American advancement liberty and justice....GOP bad DNC good...that is your mantra no matter how much evidence to the contrary gets shoved in your faggot commie fascist face....its a good thing your type is dying off...and your ideology is being exposed as anti freedom...and anti American....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with dumb ignorant sick people like you is...... You don’t have anything to prove that the Biden are corrupt. Nothing.
> 
> But we have a clear evidence that Trump is corrupted before he even became a president.
> 
> You have this president trying to save Putin and traitors like you supported him. That’s fucked up dude.
> 
> 
> On top of that YOU are also a very a big liar. Show us where Biden has account all over in Europe. Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats Must Admit Joe Biden’s Family Profits Off Him
> 
> Anything else stupid?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Coming from unknown media the intercept?
> You should know better than that stupid.
Click to expand...

Head in the sand....truth denier extraordinaire.....


----------



## Rambunctious

Faun said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wish....
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs wishes when we have Trump's admission...?
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it..."*_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of context, faun.....but, you know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope? Not out of context. Investigating Biden hurts Biden in the election. Being a political rival, hurting Biden helps Trump.  Zelensky is a foreign national. Right there is Trump soliciting a foreign national for something of value towards his own campaign.
> 
> That's a crime.
> 
> The House is fulfilling their Constitutional obligations to impeach a president who abused the power of his office in such a wanton manner. If the Senate wants to turn their cheek on this, that's on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And by turning their cheeks it will let the voting public see what guys kiss trumps butt and which  are voting for country first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly right. American voters will be the jury in place of the Senate.
Click to expand...

We already voted...you lose....no one wants an impeachment but snowflakes that can't function while Trump is president....


----------



## dudmuck

eagle1462010 said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no. The only legal protection the WB has is from retaliation on the job. There is no legal requirement for anonymity, no protection against being forced to testify, none. Basically, if he made the accusation, he can be forced to defend it, and that opens the door to whether the democrats handled him legally or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong very wrong.
> In this site alone how many of you idiots post lies and violence?
> Out there how many of these deranged idiots Trump followers would like to kill this WB?
> 
> If something happened to him and his family are you going to do something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think I am wrong, then cite the text of the law that guarantees a WB anonymity and immunity from testifying.  That's all you need to do. If you can't do so, at least have the dignity to admit you were wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The statute doesn't apply to this "whistleblower" or to Trump's phone call and the statute doesn't guarantee immunity or anonymity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see national security protections:
> 
> _ intelligence- community whistleblowers are not protected from retaliation if they raise "differences of opinions concerning public-policy matters," but are protected if they raise violations of laws, rules, or regulations. This makes it difficult for national-security employees to raise questions about the overarching legality or constitutionality of policies or programs operated under secret law, like the NSA's mass-surveillance programs.[33]_
> 
> Since law was violated, whistleblower is protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4th Amendment and the right to confront your accusers in the Senate should there be a trial........
> 
> He has accused.............and can be called to the Senate............Whistleblower protections do not override the 4th Amendment of the Constitution...............
> 
> He's out of the public eye............ONLY FOR NOW.
Click to expand...

Since impeachment isnt a criminal trial or legal process, the president doesnt have constitutional right to confront accuser.

Besides, the witnesses have accused the president more than the whistleblower.


----------



## Faun

WEATHER53 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> For one, for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national.
> 
> 
> 
> You wish....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who needs wishes when we have Trump's admission...?
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it..."*_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of context, faun.....but, you know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope? Not out of context. Investigating Biden hurts Biden in the election. Being a political rival, hurting Biden helps Trump.  Zelensky is a foreign national. Right there is Trump soliciting a foreign national for something of value towards his own campaign.
> 
> That's a crime.
> 
> The House is fulfilling their Constitutional obligations to impeach a president who abused the power of his office in such a wanton manner. If the Senate wants to turn their cheek on this, that's on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the fact that Biden might get hurt is more important than what he did. Lib insanity 101
> You all have been railroading  witch hunt investigating Trump for 3 years with no evidence and the conclusions reached so far by your cherished investigators is that Trump did nothing illegal.
Click to expand...


----------



## eagle1462010

dudmuck said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong very wrong.
> In this site alone how many of you idiots post lies and violence?
> Out there how many of these deranged idiots Trump followers would like to kill this WB?
> 
> If something happened to him and his family are you going to do something?
> 
> 
> 
> If you think I am wrong, then cite the text of the law that guarantees a WB anonymity and immunity from testifying.  That's all you need to do. If you can't do so, at least have the dignity to admit you were wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The statute doesn't apply to this "whistleblower" or to Trump's phone call and the statute doesn't guarantee immunity or anonymity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see national security protections:
> 
> _ intelligence- community whistleblowers are not protected from retaliation if they raise "differences of opinions concerning public-policy matters," but are protected if they raise violations of laws, rules, or regulations. This makes it difficult for national-security employees to raise questions about the overarching legality or constitutionality of policies or programs operated under secret law, like the NSA's mass-surveillance programs.[33]_
> 
> Since law was violated, whistleblower is protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4th Amendment and the right to confront your accusers in the Senate should there be a trial........
> 
> He has accused.............and can be called to the Senate............Whistleblower protections do not override the 4th Amendment of the Constitution...............
> 
> He's out of the public eye............ONLY FOR NOW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since impeachment isnt a criminal trial or legal process, the president doesnt have constitutional right to confront accuser.
> 
> Besides, the witnesses have accused the president more than the whistleblower.
Click to expand...

In the Senate...........it is considered a trial..........And Trump's Lawyers can defend the President and call witnesses...........the WB is not immune to that under the 4th.


----------



## charwin95

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Except that he hold the military aid in exchange to dig dirt against his political rival Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR CLAIM.  Impossible to prove without putting Biden and others up on the stand to hear BOTH sides.  So far it looks like he withheld aid as a new government was being instated there to replace a corrupt one and Trump wanted to get to know who the new people were running the country before sending them tank busters and millions in aide.  And in the end, it turned out the aid wasn't even actually delayed in its actual release!  That and the fact that you haven't anyone in Ukraine who actually corroborates that claim.  And Biden isn't even his political rival!  He is just one of about 20 likely possible nominees for next year!  So, 0-1 for Charwin.
Click to expand...


Nope. Actually it’s more like 25 - 0 because lot’s of you lied or philosophical to prove a point. 

Like you. The funds are withheld since July and was released September. 

Trump asked a favor to dig dirt against his political rival during a big meeting with Zelensky at the same time holding well needed aid is extortion thus punishable by impeachment.


----------



## dudmuck

eagle1462010 said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think I am wrong, then cite the text of the law that guarantees a WB anonymity and immunity from testifying.  That's all you need to do. If you can't do so, at least have the dignity to admit you were wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> The statute doesn't apply to this "whistleblower" or to Trump's phone call and the statute doesn't guarantee immunity or anonymity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see national security protections:
> 
> _ intelligence- community whistleblowers are not protected from retaliation if they raise "differences of opinions concerning public-policy matters," but are protected if they raise violations of laws, rules, or regulations. This makes it difficult for national-security employees to raise questions about the overarching legality or constitutionality of policies or programs operated under secret law, like the NSA's mass-surveillance programs.[33]_
> 
> Since law was violated, whistleblower is protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4th Amendment and the right to confront your accusers in the Senate should there be a trial........
> 
> He has accused.............and can be called to the Senate............Whistleblower protections do not override the 4th Amendment of the Constitution...............
> 
> He's out of the public eye............ONLY FOR NOW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since impeachment isnt a criminal trial or legal process, the president doesnt have constitutional right to confront accuser.
> 
> Besides, the witnesses have accused the president more than the whistleblower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the Senate...........it is considered a trial..........And Trump's Lawyers can defend the President and call witnesses...........the WB is not immune to that under the 4th.
Click to expand...

Interesting.. can you find legal precedent?

We're not in a senate trial yet, so the inquiry at this stage in the house doesnt apply to 4th amendment.
Im not sure if the Senate trial counts as a criminal trial or legal process.


----------



## eagle1462010

dudmuck said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> The statute doesn't apply to this "whistleblower" or to Trump's phone call and the statute doesn't guarantee immunity or anonymity.
> 
> 
> 
> see national security protections:
> 
> _ intelligence- community whistleblowers are not protected from retaliation if they raise "differences of opinions concerning public-policy matters," but are protected if they raise violations of laws, rules, or regulations. This makes it difficult for national-security employees to raise questions about the overarching legality or constitutionality of policies or programs operated under secret law, like the NSA's mass-surveillance programs.[33]_
> 
> Since law was violated, whistleblower is protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4th Amendment and the right to confront your accusers in the Senate should there be a trial........
> 
> He has accused.............and can be called to the Senate............Whistleblower protections do not override the 4th Amendment of the Constitution...............
> 
> He's out of the public eye............ONLY FOR NOW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since impeachment isnt a criminal trial or legal process, the president doesnt have constitutional right to confront accuser.
> 
> Besides, the witnesses have accused the president more than the whistleblower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the Senate...........it is considered a trial..........And Trump's Lawyers can defend the President and call witnesses...........the WB is not immune to that under the 4th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting.. can you find legal precedent?
> 
> We're not in a senate trial yet, so the inquiry at this stage in the house doesnt apply to 4th amendment.
> Im not sure if the Senate trial counts as a criminal trial or legal process.
Click to expand...

It's called a trial in the Constitution..........good luck keeping the WB out of this if it goes there........

Will not be a Shifty Show there...........Your side can't stop other witnesses from testifying against your side...........Pelosi doesn't want it to go there and you know it........There will be consequences and she knows it..........


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what he says, and no one in Ukraine has contradicted him.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what he says now. Where's his proof at the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even with the lopsided inquiry, your side shot blanks. go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump's still gonna get impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For one, for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national.
Click to expand...

How much do you want to bet that it won't be one of the charges?


----------



## charwin95

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from these goons? Absolutely. Those were planted by Russian operatives to that was already debunked.
> 
> Don’t ever mentioned Barr to me here.He is no different from Guilliani personal lawyer... These are the REJECTS of the US government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn fool, Guilliani is a former federal prosecutor who has a history of busting organized crime, and Barr was the AG before. He is now the 85th AG, but he was also the 77th AG under G.H.W. Bush and was confirmed by the senate 99-0. Why don't you go back to your fucking shit hoe, you'll love it there.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True but that doesn’t mean he is not corrupted and stupid.
> 
> Let me enlighten your stupidity. You have this personal lawyer Guilliani running around doing state department job instructed by Trump. Just about every witness at the hearing despise and trashed this despicable lawyer Guilliani.
> 
> Then go on national tv broadcasting what he is doing stupidly.
> With the information coming from a fired corrupted prosecutor general Shokin.
> So tell me how fucking stupid these goons are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not stupid at all, in fact if you had a swamp full of cut throats you couldn't trust as far as you could throw them after all that has happened, then you would be looking and dealing with those you can trust, not in those you can't trust.
> 
> It is that a man should say that "it is his hope that his enemy be that of a stranger, in so that he may know him when he comes for him, and not his brother for whom he may not knoweth if he were coming for him.
> 
> The swamp is liken to ones brother's coming for their other brother, and that brother trusting in them to not be his enemy, but his allies instead. The swamp brother's have been the president's enemies since 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In short Guilliani is going to jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  And I just saw him on TV last night looking totally unconcerned making rather casual chat.  Can you please link me to his conviction and sentencing?
Click to expand...


What do you expect from an idiot. He doesn’t even know he is incriminating himself. 

I said Guilliani is going to jail. I didn’t say he is in jail..

I will update you when he is indicted. His buddy Parnas already turned against him.


----------



## Faun

eagle1462010 said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no. The only legal protection the WB has is from retaliation on the job. There is no legal requirement for anonymity, no protection against being forced to testify, none. Basically, if he made the accusation, he can be forced to defend it, and that opens the door to whether the democrats handled him legally or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong very wrong.
> In this site alone how many of you idiots post lies and violence?
> Out there how many of these deranged idiots Trump followers would like to kill this WB?
> 
> If something happened to him and his family are you going to do something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think I am wrong, then cite the text of the law that guarantees a WB anonymity and immunity from testifying.  That's all you need to do. If you can't do so, at least have the dignity to admit you were wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The statute doesn't apply to this "whistleblower" or to Trump's phone call and the statute doesn't guarantee immunity or anonymity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see national security protections:
> 
> _ intelligence- community whistleblowers are not protected from retaliation if they raise "differences of opinions concerning public-policy matters," but are protected if they raise violations of laws, rules, or regulations. This makes it difficult for national-security employees to raise questions about the overarching legality or constitutionality of policies or programs operated under secret law, like the NSA's mass-surveillance programs.[33]_
> 
> Since law was violated, whistleblower is protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4th Amendment and the right to confront your accusers in the Senate should there be a trial........
> 
> He has accused.............and can be called to the Senate............Whistleblower protections do not override the 4th Amendment of the Constitution...............
> 
> He's out of the public eye............ONLY FOR NOW.
Click to expand...

Great, so when Trump goes to trial in a court of law, he'll finally have his Constitutional right to face his accuser. Until then, in the immortal words of the great actor, Robert De Niro....fuck Trump.


----------



## eagle1462010

Faun said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong very wrong.
> In this site alone how many of you idiots post lies and violence?
> Out there how many of these deranged idiots Trump followers would like to kill this WB?
> 
> If something happened to him and his family are you going to do something?
> 
> 
> 
> If you think I am wrong, then cite the text of the law that guarantees a WB anonymity and immunity from testifying.  That's all you need to do. If you can't do so, at least have the dignity to admit you were wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The statute doesn't apply to this "whistleblower" or to Trump's phone call and the statute doesn't guarantee immunity or anonymity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see national security protections:
> 
> _ intelligence- community whistleblowers are not protected from retaliation if they raise "differences of opinions concerning public-policy matters," but are protected if they raise violations of laws, rules, or regulations. This makes it difficult for national-security employees to raise questions about the overarching legality or constitutionality of policies or programs operated under secret law, like the NSA's mass-surveillance programs.[33]_
> 
> Since law was violated, whistleblower is protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4th Amendment and the right to confront your accusers in the Senate should there be a trial........
> 
> He has accused.............and can be called to the Senate............Whistleblower protections do not override the 4th Amendment of the Constitution...............
> 
> He's out of the public eye............ONLY FOR NOW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, so when Trump goes to trial in a court of law, he'll finally have his Constitutional right to face his accuser. Until then, in the immortal words of the great actor, Robert De Niro....fuck Trump.
Click to expand...

Why yes..........the Libs are a party of justice and fairness.........to save the Republic..........right........

Karma is a bitch bro.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Plot Against the President.
> 
> “The spooks went after Trump to protect their cozy post-World War II order. Trump threatened to turn over the rock and expose the creepy-crawlies underneath to the harsh light of day. A strict accounting of the intelligence community’s actions over the past two decades would leave heads rolling and pensions canceled. The peasants were marching on Dr Frankenstein’s castle, and their leader had to be put down.”​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, it should be categorized in Libraries in the Fantasy and Conspiracy sections.  I am familiar with the Author.  Not the most reliable source on the planet.  Make sure you buy it.  He could use the money for more Heroin, the rich mans choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, this didn't get serious until Rump did the Election Fraud.  And then did the Obstruction of Congress to cover it up.  Most were satisfied to just let things get out in the open and let the 2020 election do it's thing.  But could Rump settle for that?  No.  And then you try and cover it up with him.  The 3 most serious crimes of Election Fraud, Obstruction of Congress and Obstruction of Justice are hard to explain.  And you haven't done a very good job of explaining them.  And you claiming that they are the way things normally operate should understand that they are Illegal as hell.  One Governor is cooling his heels in Prison for just suggesting the same thing Rump actually put into motion.  Nixon lost his Presidency over two other off those.
> 
> yes, 2020 is going to be a fun year.  Hope your handlers have a long list of crap for you to keep spewing.  You are going to need it.  BTW, USMB doesn't elect Presidents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm shaking my head, there were all sorts of red flags flying when Biden did it, but you and your ilk just looked the other way.
> By the way, Obama looked the other way also.
> This should have been handled before long before Trump took office.
> So your empty words hold no merit, Daryl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then let's get the Rump Criminal taken care of and them move on to the investigation of Biden.  Until we get an honest AG there can be nothing close to an honest investigation of anything.  And to get rid of that criminal, we first have to get rid of Rump.  You can't have a bunch of criminals investigating other potential criminals.  If nothing else, it's bad form.  Even North Korea finds that level of corruption.    well........ acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, let's go after Biden first.  Show your really being sincere and not being just a partisan hack.
> You still haven't besmirched Biden.  Call me skeptical, but you seem to be more of a hack than a concerned
> citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is, we have a criminal for an AG and a criminal for a President who are both under investigation.  I don't know of any State or below that would allow them to do any investigation of anyone or anything until that was resolved.  So far, it hasn't looked too well for both.  There is enough evidence that shows that they thought there was at least one crime (it doesn't matter if it was real or not) and reacted in a criminal way to cover it up through Obstruction of Justice.  When the Justice Department is doing Obstruction of Justice then it's a bit hard to do any investigating on anyone or anything until it's resolved.  The best thing right now would be for Barr to resign and a Congressional Appointee to take over the AG position.  Because Rump is under investigation, one can't really expect him to make a decent selection at this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is under investigation?  Still or again???
> 
> Yeah, Trump will let Barr resign so the commies could pick their own AG.  Why would he do that, because the commies have proven themselves to be honorable  and non-bias?
> 
> Sorry, but you're going to have five more years of Trump and Barr, so you better just get used to it.  You can't keep pushing Trump until he gets fed up and leaves; that's not his nature. Trump's nature is if you push him, he's pushing back twice as hard.  That's what you're dealing with.
Click to expand...


If you push him over an illegal act, he just does another one.  It's a "Here, hold my beer" moment.  Since we can't get rid of Barr, I guess we need to get rid of Rump.  And don't count your chickens before they hatch.  I do realize that Rump and his band of criminals have a lot more riding on this than the Presidency.  If Rump loses, I doubt the incoming President will push for Federal Charges.  And if there are any, a pardon will be issued just for Rump. It's bad for the United States for the new Government to lock up the outgoing President.  This ain't no 3rd world country.  Someone should convince rump of that.  Rump could learn from Grant, Ford and Bush, Jr.
But the incoming President has no real sway over what the States do and if Rump doesn't serve another 4 years, almost everything he is being accused of won't fall under the statute of limitations.  If he gets another 4, most will be outside the statute of limitations.    There is a lot riding on getting reelected for Rump and he will do anything including illegal activities to try and maintain his reelection.


But that doesn't protect his criminals in waiting.  There will be no pardons or deals.  Just heavy fines and prison sentences.  They HAVE to stick it out for the extra 4 years and even then, some will still be prosecuted by the Feds if the POT maintains control after 2024 and I just don't see it.  When Rump is gone, so is the POT.  What's left is a broken GOP that is going to take years if not decades to rebuild.  Once it's rebuilt, I will become a Republican again proudly.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite easy for Trump and associates to create all kinds of scenarios of misconduct by Hunter Biden in the Ukraine and create other scenarios linking Joe Biden.  However, without an offical investigation in the Ukraine, those scenarios will remain unproven conspiracy theories.  The Orange Clown has given his best shot at trying to pressure Ukraine into investigating Biden and has failed so it looks like he's is going to have to get busy on Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> You're certainly confused, sir. President Trump has given millions of people better paying jobs just by encouraging American businesses to come back to America, and manufacture better products here. Of course, not all of you pick up a foreign-made Mr. Coffe carafe and notice the poor engineering job done on producing carafes that drip coffee all over the kitchen floor when transferring coffee from carafe to cup.
> 
> American-manufactured Mr. Coffee products didn't make homemakers spill coffee all over the kitchen floor creating a lot of work to clean it up and either being late to work or having to come home to a kitchen that smells like stale coffee and has to be cleaned up before bedtime or have stale coffee smells floating all through the house all night long. I welcome America to bring all its jobs back home so things get made right and don't drive people over the edge with funky-horrid new products with ridiculous designs targeting Americans from afar. American-made products used to be purchased worldwide because they used to be made with pride and the best that the world had to offer.
> 
> When you open a box of anything made in China, you don't know what the hell your new set of problems is going to be--clocks sold at discount houses in college communities that don't last through the 4 years it takes to get through college and be on time to classes the whole time. American made clocks used to be made to last a lifetime, and my grandmother inherited a clock from her parents that was handed down to her daughter still working like a champ. The foreign made clocks start losing time after you change the batteries the first time, and the batteries that used to last at least a year now only work for 4 or 5 months, if you're lucky.
> 
> I'm sick of having to separate batteries so often and not put them into the main trash heaps that encourage people to bring used up batteries to a recycle place, usually available only in large towns, which could be a hundred miles away from the farm. You can say what you want about farmers, but they are stewards of the land and are more likely than everyone else to separate aluminum from tin cans, wash them, and take them to sell for next to nothing to someone who pays cash for boxes and sacks full of cleaned up cans. They also make sure the batteries are not part of their farm's ecosystem. They're wise people who love the earth, and they work their fingers to the bone to get safe food products to the market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you realize that a lot of these overseas companies are there for the tax break given to them for doing it.
> 
> Obama had a plan to end that tax break & offer a tax incentive to come back here.  Republicans refused.
> 
> Some manufacturers go overseas to be closer to certain markets & to manufacture in their larger markets to avoid the uncertainty of exchange rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody gets a tax break for moving overseas.  That's a leftist urban legend.  The only tax breaks a company gets is moving expenses.  And they get those breaks whether they're  moving from Detroit to Chicago, or from New York to Brazil.  It's not much and certainly not worth all the expense of moving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, you are wrong.  Burger King moved their Corporate HQ to Canada to avoid paying taxes on many things in the US.  Canada has a better tax for Corporations for ones like Burger King.  Did Burger King actually move anything to Canada?  No, not so much as a paper clip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can move the corporation, but industry does not move for that reason.  Industry gets no breaks for moving overseas.  They may pay lower taxes depending on what country they move to, but there is no US incentive for them to leave.
> 
> BTW, Burger King headquarters is in Florida.
Click to expand...


Not anymore.  It's in Canada.


----------



## bripat9643

charwin95 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why President Trump will be considered the Greatest President Ever
> (I'm still holding out for President George Washington)
> 
> but here's the opinion of a guy who knows how to get to the bottom of the impeachment swamp (and all other leftist, lockstep government wrongs):
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not and will NEVER be the greatest president.
> He will go down in history as the most corrupted disgusting piece of shit POTUS ever.
> That’s a fact.
Click to expand...

No he won't, but he will go down as the President who whipped Democrat ass every time they stood up.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please highlight the word "meeting" in your quotes. The only thing I see referenced are "CALLS". Damn, you're as senile as your avatar. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're an even bigger dumbfuck than I gave you credit for. People hold meetings all the time on phone calls. I do it myself for work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Words have meaning retard.
> 
> meeting
> [ˈmēdiNG]
> NOUN
> 
> an *assembly of people*, especially the members of a society or committee, for discussion or entertainment.
> "the early-dismissal policy will be discussed at our next meeting"
> synonyms:
> gathering · assembly · conference · congregation · convention ·
> [more]
> *a coming together of two or more people*, by chance or arrangement.
> "he intrigued her on their first meeting"
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, people can "come together" by phone to discuss matters. They don't have to come together physically. Just because you're older than the telephone doesn't mean they're not used for meetings. Rarely does a workday go by where I don't join a meeting by phone or by webex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Alternate means of communications are NOT meetings, shove your semantics.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> It's not semantics, dumbfuck. I work in an office with no less than a hundred conference rooms where people hold *meetings*. Ya know what's in *every* one 'em...?
> 
> *A telephone.*
> 
> Because some people dial into the meetings. Either by phone or from their laptops.
> 
> You're dumber than shit, ya know that?
Click to expand...

That doesn't contradict what he said.    A telephone call is not a meeting.


----------



## eagle1462010

Daryl Hunt said:


> But that doesn't protect his criminals in waiting. There will be no pardons or deals. Just heavy fines and prison sentences. They HAVE to stick it out for the extra 4 years and even then, some will still be prosecuted by the Feds if the POT maintains control after 2024 and I just don't see it. When Rump is gone, so is the POT. What's left is a broken GOP that is going to take years if not decades to rebuild. Once it's rebuilt, I will become a Republican again proudly.


----------



## eagle1462010

https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/house-goper-unmasks-identities-of-anti-trump-fbi-agents/

Another figure, “Agent 5,” was previously identified as Sally Moyer, but her lawyers disputed that and Meadows later said it wasn’t her.

*Clinesmith was assigned to the bureau’s Hillary Clinton email investigation,* according to the IG’s report, and also later worked as a top lawyer on the Trump-Russia investigation and the special-counsel probe.

Clinesmith sent a number of pro-Clinton, anti-Trump political messages over the FBI’s computer system, which the report said “raised concerns about potential bias” that may have impacted the investigation.

Meadows said Clinesmith was among five FBI officials Justice Department IG Michael Horowitz referred for investigation after additional anti-Trump messages surfaced.

*All five worked on the Clinton case, accounting for one-third of the 15 who were assigned to the investigation. *One was Peter Strzok, who was kicked off the special-counsel team last year and escorted from the FBI headquarters building Friday as part of internal discipline proceedings. He and his mistress, Lisa Page, who left the bureau last month, also supervised the Trump-Russia investigation.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

eagle1462010 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what.....let's go after Biden first, okay?  I want you to rip into Biden like you have Trump.
> I want you to besmirch one of your own, Daryl.  Until then your words mean nothing to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, prove Burisma was under an active investigation when Biden got shokin fired...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's meaningless.  If its next on the agenda, that's all that matters, and it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't even prove that, lying fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what he says, and no one in Ukraine has contradicted him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine has said they weren't pressured.
> 
> The Impeachment Farse is like telling a Women she has been raped............and she says .......No I wasn't............then they say yes you were now shut up.
> 
> The so called victim ..........Ukraine didn't get raped...........what a bunch of Lunatics the left are today
Click to expand...


Politically, the Ukranian President CANNOT admit to be pressured.  It would get him replaced in about 5 minutes.  You can't go by what he is saying.  He has to support Rumps lie or he's out of office in a special election in about a week. BTW, Ukraine can indict a President for many reasons including political ones.  Not impeach, Indict.


----------



## eagle1462010

Daryl Hunt said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, prove Burisma was under an active investigation when Biden got shokin fired...
> 
> 
> 
> That's meaningless.  If its next on the agenda, that's all that matters, and it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't even prove that, lying fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what he says, and no one in Ukraine has contradicted him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine has said they weren't pressured.
> 
> The Impeachment Farse is like telling a Women she has been raped............and she says .......No I wasn't............then they say yes you were now shut up.
> 
> The so called victim ..........Ukraine didn't get raped...........what a bunch of Lunatics the left are today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politically, the Ukranian President CANNOT admit to be pressured.  It would get him replaced in about 5 minutes.  You can't go by what he is saying.  He has to support Rumps lie or he's out of office in a special election in about a week. BTW, Ukraine can indict a President for many reasons including political ones.  Not impeach, Indict.
Click to expand...

That is an Assumption...........and is not evidence.........His country is the victim..........so called victim.............They are saying no.

You can speculate that all you want........you can stamp your feet........doesn't matter......legally you don't have a damned thing at that angle ...........


----------



## charwin95

eagle1462010 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn’t. You only going around to support your lie.
> This is the problem when you’ve been listening too much of Hannity. Using technicalities of words...
> 
> Asking a favor from a foreign leader against his political enemies is wrong. Thus equivalent to dig dirt.
> 
> Do you want me to repeat it again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea WTF you're talking about.  Digging up dirt means to create phony evidence.  Finding real evidence is only digging up truth.  Biden is not his political opponent. We won't know who his opponent will be for a couple of months, so this charge that Trump is doing this to gain favor in the election is an utter lie.  Biden is not his rival, and likely will not be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deeeenng. You are right. Digging dirt is create a phony evidence. WOW I’m so impressed with your brilliance.
> 
> Crap...... there are no evidence Biden did anything wrong in Ukraine. NONE. Except phony evidence. Then only  people like you and corrupted president planted that.
> 
> Why do you even think Trump will get Biden involved with his corruptions if he wasn’t scared of Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. The President is the last person who's hands the money passes through before it gets sent to another country.  Don't you think he should look for potential problems before he does that?
> 
> Now that I embarrassed you into admitting what digging up dirt means, please explain how Trump asked for phony evidence during that call to Zelensky.  Not once did he even hint at that.  He asked Zelensky to "look into it" not create phony evidence.  Looking into it does not mean digging up dirt......well......unless you're a lying leftist that wants to make up definitions of terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Except that he hold the military aid in exchange to dig dirt against his political rival Biden.
> 
> 2. Embarrassed me HELL no. Actually I am embarrassing you because all what you are doing is twisting your philosophical ideology. Reality is Reality. Facts are facts....... Dude just admit it your BOI is 11 year old boy reject.
> 
> In reality you don’t really know that much at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn...........you haven't proved that...........and they say it didn't happen.
> 
> I'll tell ya one thing that did happen...........Under Obama when Ukrainians were dying..........he sent them MRE's and NO LETHAL AID..............
> 
> Hmmm......
> 
> Trump sent them Lethal aid to kill Russians with..........and yet a bunch of brain dead people like you say...........LOOK..........TRUMP IS A PUPPET OF RUSSIA.
Click to expand...


That was proven here over and over that Trump committed an impeachable offense. Update your ignorance. 

Obama sent them MRE and non lethal aid during the Crimea crisis. I already explained that to you. 

Trump sent them lethal aid to kill the Russian. I also explained this to you. 

Since you don’t know a diddly squat of Russian military might. I’ll explain it again just for the sake of your ignorance. 

Do you honestly believe that those javelin anti tank (1.6 mile range) will make any difference if and when Putin wants to take over Ukraine? 

Let me give you a battle scenario. 

Russia will attack Ukraine with massive short range rockets 2 to 5 to 10 miles inside Ukraine. Not a single bacteria from your eagle droppings will survive. Then followed by drones with heat seeking technology that will finish the job. Here comes tanks, carriers and Russian soldiers. 

They will kill me If I gave you more information than these.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you TDS libs..............and your corrupt whores like Biden......
> 
> ahhhh..............
> 
> Now I feel much better thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr. Mueller hope you are feeling better............you looked  ill when testifying.........and didn't even know what was in the Report.......
> 
> Are you better now..........the meds helping..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller did exactly what he was supposed to do. Who knows why you think that's a problem for him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  He knew within a few weeks that there was no collusion.  Yet, her persisted in persecuting the Trump administration for another 2 1/2 years.
Click to expand...


Collusion is not illegal.  Never was and never will be.  But conspiring with the Enemy and Obstruction of Justice IS illegal.  And the obstruction of Justice was proven by Mueller against Rump.  The House doesn't need the Ukrainian thing to bust Rump for Obstruction of Justice.  They already have the proof for previous times for Rump.  Rump obstructed the Mueller investigation, period.  Since he thinks he got away with it, he does another "Here hold my beer" moment.


----------



## JoeMoma

Daryl Hunt said:


> You can't go by what he is saying.



How convenient.  That means you can make up any narrative that suits your fancy against the bad orange man.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

bripat9643 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from these goons? Absolutely. Those were planted by Russian operatives to that was already debunked.
> 
> Don’t ever mentioned Barr to me here.He is no different from Guilliani personal lawyer... These are the REJECTS of the US government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn fool, Guilliani is a former federal prosecutor who has a history of busting organized crime, and Barr was the AG before. He is now the 85th AG, but he was also the 77th AG under G.H.W. Bush and was confirmed by the senate 99-0. Why don't you go back to your fucking shit hoe, you'll love it there.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True but that doesn’t mean he is not corrupted and stupid.
> 
> Let me enlighten your stupidity. You have this personal lawyer Guilliani running around doing state department job instructed by Trump. Just about every witness at the hearing despise and trashed this despicable lawyer Guilliani.
> 
> Then go on national tv broadcasting what he is doing stupidly.
> With the information coming from a fired corrupted prosecutor general Shokin.
> So tell me how fucking stupid these goons are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should have stopped at "True". The rest is pure bullshit, the president decided who represents him, where and when. Presidents have had personal envoys for more than 240 years. Trump did nothing out of the ordinary. Your fucking commie fantasies notwithstanding. BTW you have my permission to have your ESL teacher to explain the big words to ya. LMAO
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me repeat it again........... Just about every witness at the hearing despised, trashed and blasted Guilliani. Running around stupid.
> 
> Bolton who reports directly with Trump at that time even called Guilliani a hand grenade that will blow up every one’s face.
> 
> Trump did nothing of the ordinary? Since when it’s legal to ask a favor to a foreign leader to dig dirt against his political rival? That is pure corruption an example of a bribery.
> Why is that acceptable to all of Trump supporters?
> 
> 
> Biden fired a corrupted prosecutor general Shokin is not acceptable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, turd, but no one is going to agree with your characterization of what Trump did.
Click to expand...


If that were true, there would be no investigation into it and no Impeachment Hearings.  Now, don't you feel foolish.


----------



## JoeMoma

Daryl Hunt said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you TDS libs..............and your corrupt whores like Biden......
> 
> ahhhh..............
> 
> Now I feel much better thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr. Mueller hope you are feeling better............you looked  ill when testifying.........and didn't even know what was in the Report.......
> 
> Are you better now..........the meds helping..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller did exactly what he was supposed to do. Who knows why you think that's a problem for him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  He knew within a few weeks that there was no collusion.  Yet, her persisted in persecuting the Trump administration for another 2 1/2 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Collusion is not illegal.  Never was and never will be.  But conspiring with the Enemy and Obstruction of Justice IS illegal.  And the obstruction of Justice was proven by Mueller against Rump.  The House doesn't need the Ukrainian thing to bust Rump for Obstruction of Justice.  They already have the proof for previous times for Rump.  Rump obstructed the Mueller investigation, period.  Since he thinks he got away with it, he does another "Here hold my beer" moment.
Click to expand...

Actually Trump is guilty of obstruction of injustice.


----------



## Faun

eagle1462010 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of topic...........but given 3 years .......Mr. Mueller.......of a smear campaign by the left.....
> 
> Who here thinks Bloomberg will be their candidate........Yeah I know off topic.....but he has deep pockets and a media network..........
> 
> So who better to run a Slander Strategy against Trump than him..........seeing this is their strategy.
> 
> Think I'll start a thread and poll it........LOL
> 
> 
> 
> A smear campaign by who? Was the Mueller investigation a smear campaign?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
> Kevin Clinesmith
Click to expand...

LOLOLOLOL

As if you didn't already make an assfuck of yourself by idiotically claiming the House doesn't impeach, now you moronically call the Mueller investigation a "smear campaign."






Dumbfuck... *Mueller exonerated Trump. WTF kind of smear campaign is that?? 






Oh, and dumbfuck, Mueller is not the "left." He's a Republican who was appointed by a Republican who was filling in for another Republican who recused himself who was appointed by a Republican president.

Are you ever not an assfuck?

Ever???*


----------



## eagle1462010

charwin95 said:


> That was proven here over and over that Trump committed an impeachable offense. Update your ignorance.


No it has not........You are not judge and jury......next.


charwin95 said:


> Obama sent them MRE and non lethal aid during the Crimea crisis. I already explained that to you.


While Ukrainians were dying in the field and needed weapons to kill Russian armor.........Next.


charwin95 said:


> Trump sent them lethal aid to kill the Russian. I also explained this to you.


And yet your side says he's Putin's buddy.........Next.


charwin95 said:


> Since you don’t know a diddly squat of Russian military might. I’ll explain it again just for the sake of your ignorance.


I served during the Cold War.........Your opinion doesn't mean squat to me. Next.


charwin95 said:


> Let me give you a battle scenario.
> 
> Russia will attack Ukraine with massive short range rockets 2 to 5 to 10 miles inside Ukraine. Not a single bacteria from your eagle droppings will survive. Then followed by drones with heat seeking technology that will finish the job. Here comes tanks, carriers and Russian soldiers.


And then NATO will fuck up Russia's military......NEXT.........


charwin95 said:


> They will kill me If I gave you more information than these


Spare me the Drama .......we got better shit than them..........We aren't afraid of Russia.......the Danger with Russia is Nukes covered under the MAD principle............You overrate them..........and they aren't that dumb to go toe to toe with us...........


----------



## Faun

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs wishes when we have Trump's admission...?
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it..."*_​
> 
> 
> 
> Out of context, faun.....but, you know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope? Not out of context. Investigating Biden hurts Biden in the election. Being a political rival, hurting Biden helps Trump.  Zelensky is a foreign national. Right there is Trump soliciting a foreign national for something of value towards his own campaign.
> 
> That's a crime.
> 
> The House is fulfilling their Constitutional obligations to impeach a president who abused the power of his office in such a wanton manner. If the Senate wants to turn their cheek on this, that's on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And by turning their cheeks it will let the voting public see what guys kiss trumps butt and which  are voting for country first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly right. American voters will be the jury in place of the Senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already voted...you lose....no one wants an impeachment but snowflakes that can't function while Trump is president....
Click to expand...

Glad to see you got your 2020 vote out of the way.


----------



## eagle1462010

Faun said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of topic...........but given 3 years .......Mr. Mueller.......of a smear campaign by the left.....
> 
> Who here thinks Bloomberg will be their candidate........Yeah I know off topic.....but he has deep pockets and a media network..........
> 
> So who better to run a Slander Strategy against Trump than him..........seeing this is their strategy.
> 
> Think I'll start a thread and poll it........LOL
> 
> 
> 
> A smear campaign by who? Was the Mueller investigation a smear campaign?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
> Kevin Clinesmith
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> As if you didn't already make an assfuck of yourself by idiotically claiming the House doesn't impeach, now you moronically call the Mueller investigation a "smear campaign."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck... *Mueller exonerated Trump. WTF kind of smear campaign is that??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and dumbfuck, Mueller is not the "left." He's a Republican who was appointed by a Republican who was filling in for another Republican who recused himself who was appointed by a Republican president.
> 
> Are you ever not an assfuck?
> 
> Ever???*
Click to expand...

Now we see the troll laughing off my post..........this guy that I showed........if going to be indicted......

Laugh then...........until then...........he altered FISA documents...........coming fairly soon in time for Xmas.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

charwin95 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea WTF you're talking about.  Digging up dirt means to create phony evidence.  Finding real evidence is only digging up truth.  Biden is not his political opponent. We won't know who his opponent will be for a couple of months, so this charge that Trump is doing this to gain favor in the election is an utter lie.  Biden is not his rival, and likely will not be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deeeenng. You are right. Digging dirt is create a phony evidence. WOW I’m so impressed with your brilliance.
> 
> Crap...... there are no evidence Biden did anything wrong in Ukraine. NONE. Except phony evidence. Then only  people like you and corrupted president planted that.
> 
> Why do you even think Trump will get Biden involved with his corruptions if he wasn’t scared of Biden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. The President is the last person who's hands the money passes through before it gets sent to another country.  Don't you think he should look for potential problems before he does that?
> 
> Now that I embarrassed you into admitting what digging up dirt means, please explain how Trump asked for phony evidence during that call to Zelensky.  Not once did he even hint at that.  He asked Zelensky to "look into it" not create phony evidence.  Looking into it does not mean digging up dirt......well......unless you're a lying leftist that wants to make up definitions of terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Except that he hold the military aid in exchange to dig dirt against his political rival Biden.
> 
> 2. Embarrassed me HELL no. Actually I am embarrassing you because all what you are doing is twisting your philosophical ideology. Reality is Reality. Facts are facts....... Dude just admit it your BOI is 11 year old boy reject.
> 
> In reality you don’t really know that much at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn...........you haven't proved that...........and they say it didn't happen.
> 
> I'll tell ya one thing that did happen...........Under Obama when Ukrainians were dying..........he sent them MRE's and NO LETHAL AID..............
> 
> Hmmm......
> 
> Trump sent them Lethal aid to kill Russians with..........and yet a bunch of brain dead people like you say...........LOOK..........TRUMP IS A PUPPET OF RUSSIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was proven here over and over that Trump committed an impeachable offense. Update your ignorance.
> 
> Obama sent them MRE and non lethal aid during the Crimea crisis. I already explained that to you.
> 
> Trump sent them lethal aid to kill the Russian. I also explained this to you.
> 
> Since you don’t know a diddly squat of Russian military might. I’ll explain it again just for the sake of your ignorance.
> 
> Do you honestly believe that those javelin anti tank (1.6 mile range) will make any difference if and when Putin wants to take over Ukraine?
> 
> Let me give you a battle scenario.
> 
> Russia will attack Ukraine with massive short range rockets 2 to 5 to 10 miles inside Ukraine. Not a single bacteria from your eagle droppings will survive. Then followed by drones with heat seeking technology that will finish the job. Here comes tanks, carriers and Russian soldiers.
> 
> They will kill me If I gave you more information than these.
Click to expand...


We should be so lucky.  Obama could not send offensive weapons to Ukraine since they were on the Bad Boy list for corruption.  The best he could do is humanitarian supplies.  Obama, the Congress and Europe force Ukraine to clean things up enough to get them off the Corruption list.  And at that time, in 2017, Congress authorized offensive weapons.  This was done by the Congress before the one today, Obama, Biden and Europe.  But you want to give Rump credit for something he had nothing to do with once again.  I would rather give him credit for something he did and that's not too flattering nor legal, moral or ethical on rumps part.


----------



## eagle1462010

Daryl Hunt said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deeeenng. You are right. Digging dirt is create a phony evidence. WOW I’m so impressed with your brilliance.
> 
> Crap...... there are no evidence Biden did anything wrong in Ukraine. NONE. Except phony evidence. Then only  people like you and corrupted president planted that.
> 
> Why do you even think Trump will get Biden involved with his corruptions if he wasn’t scared of Biden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The President is the last person who's hands the money passes through before it gets sent to another country.  Don't you think he should look for potential problems before he does that?
> 
> Now that I embarrassed you into admitting what digging up dirt means, please explain how Trump asked for phony evidence during that call to Zelensky.  Not once did he even hint at that.  He asked Zelensky to "look into it" not create phony evidence.  Looking into it does not mean digging up dirt......well......unless you're a lying leftist that wants to make up definitions of terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Except that he hold the military aid in exchange to dig dirt against his political rival Biden.
> 
> 2. Embarrassed me HELL no. Actually I am embarrassing you because all what you are doing is twisting your philosophical ideology. Reality is Reality. Facts are facts....... Dude just admit it your BOI is 11 year old boy reject.
> 
> In reality you don’t really know that much at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn...........you haven't proved that...........and they say it didn't happen.
> 
> I'll tell ya one thing that did happen...........Under Obama when Ukrainians were dying..........he sent them MRE's and NO LETHAL AID..............
> 
> Hmmm......
> 
> Trump sent them Lethal aid to kill Russians with..........and yet a bunch of brain dead people like you say...........LOOK..........TRUMP IS A PUPPET OF RUSSIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was proven here over and over that Trump committed an impeachable offense. Update your ignorance.
> 
> Obama sent them MRE and non lethal aid during the Crimea crisis. I already explained that to you.
> 
> Trump sent them lethal aid to kill the Russian. I also explained this to you.
> 
> Since you don’t know a diddly squat of Russian military might. I’ll explain it again just for the sake of your ignorance.
> 
> Do you honestly believe that those javelin anti tank (1.6 mile range) will make any difference if and when Putin wants to take over Ukraine?
> 
> Let me give you a battle scenario.
> 
> Russia will attack Ukraine with massive short range rockets 2 to 5 to 10 miles inside Ukraine. Not a single bacteria from your eagle droppings will survive. Then followed by drones with heat seeking technology that will finish the job. Here comes tanks, carriers and Russian soldiers.
> 
> They will kill me If I gave you more information than these.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We should be so lucky.  Obama could not send offensive weapons to Ukraine since they were on the Bad Boy list for corruption.  The best he could do is humanitarian supplies.  Obama, the Congress and Europe force Ukraine to clean things up enough to get them off the Corruption list.  And at that time, in 2017, Congress authorized offensive weapons.  This was done by the Congress before the one today, Obama, Biden and Europe.  But you want to give Rump credit for something he had nothing to do with once again.  I would rather give him credit for something he did and that's not too flattering nor legal, moral or ethical on rumps part.
Click to expand...

Dems party of Excuses............But he gave the Ukrainians their last meal.......


----------



## Daryl Hunt

eagle1462010 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's meaningless.  If its next on the agenda, that's all that matters, and it was.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even prove that, lying fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what he says, and no one in Ukraine has contradicted him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ukraine has said they weren't pressured.
> 
> The Impeachment Farse is like telling a Women she has been raped............and she says .......No I wasn't............then they say yes you were now shut up.
> 
> The so called victim ..........Ukraine didn't get raped...........what a bunch of Lunatics the left are today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politically, the Ukranian President CANNOT admit to be pressured.  It would get him replaced in about 5 minutes.  You can't go by what he is saying.  He has to support Rumps lie or he's out of office in a special election in about a week. BTW, Ukraine can indict a President for many reasons including political ones.  Not impeach, Indict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is an Assumption...........and is not evidence.........His country is the victim..........so called victim.............They are saying no.
> 
> You can speculate that all you want........you can stamp your feet........doesn't matter......legally you don't have a damned thing at that angle ...........
Click to expand...


That's an assumption if you use American Logic.  If you use Ukrainian Logic, it's dead on.  A Ukrainian President holds on dearly and can't afford to show mistakes or even weakness.  He may get elected but the rest of the Government can not only remove him but try him in the process.  This ain't Kansas, Dorathy.


----------



## charwin95

Rambunctious said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what you want to call it -- there was no active investigation into Burisma when Biden got Shokin fired.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you defending corruption?...what the fuck is your problem?...we all know Joe and who he is...he has been the most corrupted senator we have seen in a long time...his family and he are filthy rich with bank accounts all over Europe......his family members land the best do nothing jobs on the planet....
> You attack Trump over made up shit while you defend open corruption by Biden.....you make me sick...you are exactly what is wrong with our nation...its fucks like you that are ruining the greatest nation on earth....
> You are a dog shit pile in the roadway of American advancement liberty and justice....GOP bad DNC good...that is your mantra no matter how much evidence to the contrary gets shoved in your faggot commie fascist face....its a good thing your type is dying off...and your ideology is being exposed as anti freedom...and anti American....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with dumb ignorant sick people like you is...... You don’t have anything to prove that the Biden are corrupt. Nothing.
> 
> But we have a clear evidence that Trump is corrupted before he even became a president.
> 
> You have this president trying to save Putin and traitors like you supported him. That’s fucked up dude.
> 
> 
> On top of that YOU are also a very a big liar. Show us where Biden has account all over in Europe. Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats Must Admit Joe Biden’s Family Profits Off Him
> 
> Anything else stupid?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Coming from unknown media the intercept?
> You should know better than that stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Head in the sand....truth denier extraordinaire.....
Click to expand...


You’ve been here since 2010 and it’s hard to believe you are using an unknown piece of shit media that catered to your kind of ignorance. 

You are dumber than I thought.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

JoeMoma said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't go by what he is saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How convenient.  That means you can make up any narrative that suits your fancy against the bad orange man.
Click to expand...


I have been in those countries.  Using American Logic just doesn't work.  And according to their "Constitution" a President can be removed and even tried by the rest of the Government.  Not vote by the public is needed.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

eagle1462010 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you TDS libs..............and your corrupt whores like Biden......
> 
> ahhhh..............
> 
> Now I feel much better thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr. Mueller hope you are feeling better............you looked  ill when testifying.........and didn't even know what was in the Report.......
> 
> Are you better now..........the meds helping..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller did exactly what he was supposed to do. Who knows why you think that's a problem for him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's a problem for the left..........3 years of I GOTCHA..........and FLOP.
> 
> And here we go again............You guys are so wrong all the time.........why should anyone listen to people who are always wrong.
Click to expand...


4 years of, "Here, hold my beer" by Rump says it all.  You want it to stop, get a President that doesn't do that.  And don't expect Rump not to do it.  It's Rump.


----------



## Faun

eagle1462010 said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think I am wrong, then cite the text of the law that guarantees a WB anonymity and immunity from testifying.  That's all you need to do. If you can't do so, at least have the dignity to admit you were wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> The statute doesn't apply to this "whistleblower" or to Trump's phone call and the statute doesn't guarantee immunity or anonymity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see national security protections:
> 
> _ intelligence- community whistleblowers are not protected from retaliation if they raise "differences of opinions concerning public-policy matters," but are protected if they raise violations of laws, rules, or regulations. This makes it difficult for national-security employees to raise questions about the overarching legality or constitutionality of policies or programs operated under secret law, like the NSA's mass-surveillance programs.[33]_
> 
> Since law was violated, whistleblower is protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4th Amendment and the right to confront your accusers in the Senate should there be a trial........
> 
> He has accused.............and can be called to the Senate............Whistleblower protections do not override the 4th Amendment of the Constitution...............
> 
> He's out of the public eye............ONLY FOR NOW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since impeachment isnt a criminal trial or legal process, the president doesnt have constitutional right to confront accuser.
> 
> Besides, the witnesses have accused the president more than the whistleblower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the Senate...........it is considered a trial..........And Trump's Lawyers can defend the President and call witnesses...........the WB is not immune to that under the 4th.
Click to expand...

My G-d, you're flaming deranged. 

First of all, it's the 6th Amendment that guarantees the right to face your accuser, not the 4th. 

The 4th Amendment guarantees you're secure from unreasonable searches.

And the 6th Amendment applies only to "criminal prosecutions," of which, an impeachment is not. It's a procedural action to remove someone from office.

Between this, and your idiocy that the Senate is not part of Congress, and your idiocy that the House doesn't impeach -- you're making a case that you're the dumbest fucking poster on this entire forum. _<smh>_


----------



## Faun

eagle1462010 said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> see national security protections:
> 
> _ intelligence- community whistleblowers are not protected from retaliation if they raise "differences of opinions concerning public-policy matters," but are protected if they raise violations of laws, rules, or regulations. This makes it difficult for national-security employees to raise questions about the overarching legality or constitutionality of policies or programs operated under secret law, like the NSA's mass-surveillance programs.[33]_
> 
> Since law was violated, whistleblower is protected.
> 
> 
> 
> 4th Amendment and the right to confront your accusers in the Senate should there be a trial........
> 
> He has accused.............and can be called to the Senate............Whistleblower protections do not override the 4th Amendment of the Constitution...............
> 
> He's out of the public eye............ONLY FOR NOW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since impeachment isnt a criminal trial or legal process, the president doesnt have constitutional right to confront accuser.
> 
> Besides, the witnesses have accused the president more than the whistleblower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the Senate...........it is considered a trial..........And Trump's Lawyers can defend the President and call witnesses...........the WB is not immune to that under the 4th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting.. can you find legal precedent?
> 
> We're not in a senate trial yet, so the inquiry at this stage in the house doesnt apply to 4th amendment.
> Im not sure if the Senate trial counts as a criminal trial or legal process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called a trial in the Constitution..........good luck keeping the WB out of this if it goes there........
> 
> Will not be a Shifty Show there...........Your side can't stop other witnesses from testifying against your side...........Pelosi doesn't want it to go there and you know it........There will be consequences and she knows it..........
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck, the Constitution states it applies to "criminal prosecutions," not "trials."

Can you at least *try* not to be such a flaming dumbfuck??? At least fake it.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Meister said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even prove that, lying fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what he says, and no one in Ukraine has contradicted him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what he says now. Where's his proof at the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even with the lopsided inquiry, your side shot blanks. go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump's still gonna get impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what?
Click to expand...


Ah, the Vinnie Barbarino Defense.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what he says now. Where's his proof at the time?
> 
> 
> 
> Even with the lopsided inquiry, your side shot blanks. go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump's still gonna get impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For one, for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much do you want to bet that it won't be one of the charges?
Click to expand...

I don't take bets with conservatives. I've never yet seen one pay up when they lose.


----------



## eagle1462010

Faun said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4th Amendment and the right to confront your accusers in the Senate should there be a trial........
> 
> He has accused.............and can be called to the Senate............Whistleblower protections do not override the 4th Amendment of the Constitution...............
> 
> He's out of the public eye............ONLY FOR NOW.
> 
> 
> 
> Since impeachment isnt a criminal trial or legal process, the president doesnt have constitutional right to confront accuser.
> 
> Besides, the witnesses have accused the president more than the whistleblower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the Senate...........it is considered a trial..........And Trump's Lawyers can defend the President and call witnesses...........the WB is not immune to that under the 4th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting.. can you find legal precedent?
> 
> We're not in a senate trial yet, so the inquiry at this stage in the house doesnt apply to 4th amendment.
> Im not sure if the Senate trial counts as a criminal trial or legal process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called a trial in the Constitution..........good luck keeping the WB out of this if it goes there........
> 
> Will not be a Shifty Show there...........Your side can't stop other witnesses from testifying against your side...........Pelosi doesn't want it to go there and you know it........There will be consequences and she knows it..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, the Constitution states it applies to "criminal prosecutions," not "trials."
> 
> Can you at least *try* not to be such a flaming dumbfuck??? At least fake it.
Click to expand...

Since when isn't a Criminal Prosecution not been done in a trial ......dumbfuck.

Your cussing doesn't make it so...........it is your method of trolling to push the left narrative.

Mueller investigation a failure..........Impeachment nothing but hearsay.........and your polls are dropping......

too bad.


----------



## Olde Europe

Daryl Hunt said:


> That's an assumption if you use American Logic.  If you use Ukrainian Logic, it's dead on.  A Ukrainian President holds on dearly and can't afford to show mistakes or even weakness.  He may get elected but the rest of the Government can not only remove him but try him in the process.  This ain't Kansas, Dorathy.



Zelensky holds a commanding majority in the Rada.  Impeachment is a very slim prospect at this time.  The far bigger danger for him is to irk the U.S. by participating in the American squabbles about impeachment, and, in particular, by taking sides in them.  Exposing Trump's ploy would guarantee backlash, which Ukraine can ill-afford.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're an even bigger dumbfuck than I gave you credit for. People hold meetings all the time on phone calls. I do it myself for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Words have meaning retard.
> 
> meeting
> [ˈmēdiNG]
> NOUN
> 
> an *assembly of people*, especially the members of a society or committee, for discussion or entertainment.
> "the early-dismissal policy will be discussed at our next meeting"
> synonyms:
> gathering · assembly · conference · congregation · convention ·
> [more]
> *a coming together of two or more people*, by chance or arrangement.
> "he intrigued her on their first meeting"
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, people can "come together" by phone to discuss matters. They don't have to come together physically. Just because you're older than the telephone doesn't mean they're not used for meetings. Rarely does a workday go by where I don't join a meeting by phone or by webex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Alternate means of communications are NOT meetings, shove your semantics.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> It's not semantics, dumbfuck. I work in an office with no less than a hundred conference rooms where people hold *meetings*. Ya know what's in *every* one 'em...?
> 
> *A telephone.*
> 
> Because some people dial into the meetings. Either by phone or from their laptops.
> 
> You're dumber than shit, ya know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't contradict what he said.    A telephone call is not a meeting.
Click to expand...

LOL

Slobbers the forum's lying fucking moron. If I were him, and thank G-d a thousand times I'm not, you're the last idiot I would want taking my side.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

eagle1462010 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great, yet another dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say we have 67 votes in the Senate??
> 
> 
> 
> Congress doesn't Impeach...........they bring charges............even if you vote for a trial.........Trump isn't Impeached.........He will be FOUND INNOCENT.......of Charges.............LOL..........have you made them up yet.........LOL
> 
> When he's out of office from this Impeachment Circus ......let me know.
> 
> My god this Troll iis funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Congress doesn't Impeach"*
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, aside from the fact that the Senate is part of Congress.... yes, the House impeaches without the Senate. The Senate tries impeachments.
> 
> _*The House of Representatives* shall chuse their Speaker and other Officers; and *shall have the sole Power of Impeachment.*_​
> Fuck, even I'm embarrassed for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get a conviction.........you don't have Jack Squat.   And you don't have a prayer in the Senate........
> 
> So this is NOISE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, the House impeaches, not the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so stupid, you actually _think_ Clinton wasn't impeached!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't Impeach him...............You can play this game all you want....it's just words........if you can't win the case in the Senate............You have done NOTHING........NADDA..
> 
> And you can't win there..........and you know it............
> 
> In a Real Court they would have laughed you out of it....
> 
> After 3 years of trying...........you have 2 things.
> 
> Jack.............and
> 
> Shit..............
Click to expand...


If it were a real court and the DA acted like the AG does, he would be rode out of town on a rail and disbarred in a few states.  And the sitting Judge would be from the Judicial Department, the 12 jurors would be selected from the greater population.  What we have is the AG is corrupt and the Jury is bought off.  So much for justice.  The only saving grace might be the Chief Justice residing.  Can you imagine if the Chief Justice requires Rump to testify and he says NO, Executive Privilege.  How'd that work out for Nixon?


----------



## eagle1462010

Daryl Hunt said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congress doesn't Impeach...........they bring charges............even if you vote for a trial.........Trump isn't Impeached.........He will be FOUND INNOCENT.......of Charges.............LOL..........have you made them up yet.........LOL
> 
> When he's out of office from this Impeachment Circus ......let me know.
> 
> My god this Troll iis funny.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Congress doesn't Impeach"*
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, aside from the fact that the Senate is part of Congress.... yes, the House impeaches without the Senate. The Senate tries impeachments.
> 
> _*The House of Representatives* shall chuse their Speaker and other Officers; and *shall have the sole Power of Impeachment.*_​
> Fuck, even I'm embarrassed for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get a conviction.........you don't have Jack Squat.   And you don't have a prayer in the Senate........
> 
> So this is NOISE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, the House impeaches, not the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so stupid, you actually _think_ Clinton wasn't impeached!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't Impeach him...............You can play this game all you want....it's just words........if you can't win the case in the Senate............You have done NOTHING........NADDA..
> 
> And you can't win there..........and you know it............
> 
> In a Real Court they would have laughed you out of it....
> 
> After 3 years of trying...........you have 2 things.
> 
> Jack.............and
> 
> Shit..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it were a real court and the DA acted like the AG does, he would be rode out of town on a rail and disbarred in a few states.  And the sitting Judge would be from the Judicial Department, the 12 jurors would be selected from the greater population.  What we have is the AG is corrupt and the Jury is bought off.  So much for justice.  The only saving grace might be the Chief Justice residing.  Can you imagine if the Chief Justice requires Rump to testify and he says NO, Executive Privilege.  How'd that work out for Nixon?
Click to expand...

Nixon resigned dummy.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even with the lopsided inquiry, your side shot blanks. go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump's still gonna get impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For one, for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much do you want to bet that it won't be one of the charges?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't take bets with conservatives. I've never yet seen one pay up when they lose.
Click to expand...

You know you're going to lose, don't ya, turd?


----------



## Muhammed

Faun said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when he is?  I'll bet you will whine like a baby and call a foul.
> 
> 
> 
> If he committed a crime, punish him.    I have no desire to back crooks & thieves & liars like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, with his own words spoken, that IS exactly what you're doing.  Who are you trying to kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His own words were the words of the United States of America.  And it got results.  Enough that Ukraine was removed from the Corrupt country list and could receive Offensive Weapons from the US.  he showed a level of Statesmanship far beyond what you are capable of understanding.  So, by his own words, he helped to change Ukraine from a completely corrupt nation to a near honest one.  Not 100% honest but close enough compared to the other Eastern Block countries.  What part of this are you having trouble understanding or did Putins GRU tell you to keep stirring that pot?
> 
> let's clean up Rump and his band of Criminals and then you can go after Biden if it trips your trigger.  But having the Criminal Rump and his Sycophants do it is just a way to try and make us look the other way on their crimes.  Sorry, Blackmail, Election Fraud, Obstruction of Justice, just to name three of a long list, we need to take care of those (and don't try and tell the rest of us that those charges aren't real) first.  The only reason that they aren't being taken care of is the AG is working as Rumps personal Lawyer instead of representing the US and the Republicans in the Senate and House are all afraid that Rump is needed to get them, reelected.  And then is Moscow Mitch.  Congress has NEVER been this weak and the Executive Branch has never been this strong.  Rump is closer to a King than a President which was what he wanted in the first place, the US Constitution of the United States be damned.
> 
> Again, having a bunch of criminals do a criminal investigation on anyone never ends well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll tell you what.....let's go after Biden first, okay?  I want you to rip into Biden like you have Trump.
> I want you to besmirch one of your own, Daryl.  Until then your words mean nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, prove Burisma was under an active investigation when Biden got shokin fired...
Click to expand...

September 4, 2019: In a sworn deposition, Viktor Shokin testifies that he was fired after refusing to close the Burisma corruption cases.
Shokin Statement

Do you have any evidence whatsoever that Burisma was not under investigation?

If you do, please add it to the timeline in the Debate Now forum.Debate Now - The Biden-Ukraine corruption timeline.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Meister said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump's still gonna get impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For one, for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wish....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who needs wishes when we have Trump's admission...?
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it..."*_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden:  ‘I’m telling you, you’re not getting the billion dollars.’ … I looked at them and said, ‘I’m leaving in six hours. If the prosecutor is not fired, you’re not getting the money.’ Well, son of a b----. He got fired. And they put in place someone who was solid at the time.”
> 
> 
> That is some quid pro quo, don't need an imagination
Click to expand...


One problem with that.  Biden didn't benefit personally in any way from it.  In fact, he was taking one hell of a chance with Hunter working in Ukraine.  What would have happened if the next Prosecutor were to go after that one company.  It would be damned embarrassing from Joe Biden.  But at the time, there was no investigation by the Ukrainian Prosecutor and everyone outside of Ukraine and Russia thought there should have been.  

So keep repeating your GRU bosses misinformation.  We'll understand and 2020 may not be as you think it will be for Rump and his band of criminals.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

OKTexas said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again? We haven't been going after Trump for 3 years. You're delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> What??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name how the left has been going after Trump for 3 years.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously?  How about the fake dossier in 2016? It's been non stop since then.
> Yes....the FBI was doing the liberal's bidding....and if you don't believe that....stay tuned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about using his position of power to line his pockets and those of his children ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now all you need is proof, good luck with that. LMAO
> 
> .
Click to expand...


That would require a real AG and we don't have one.  The only thing we have right now is a Personal Lawyer for Rump.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump's still gonna get impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For one, for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much do you want to bet that it won't be one of the charges?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't take bets with conservatives. I've never yet seen one pay up when they lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know you're going to lose, don't ya, turd?
Click to expand...


Rump is still running less than 44% approval rating when you average out all decent Polls.  That's not enough to get him reelected.


----------



## Faun

eagle1462010 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of topic...........but given 3 years .......Mr. Mueller.......of a smear campaign by the left.....
> 
> Who here thinks Bloomberg will be their candidate........Yeah I know off topic.....but he has deep pockets and a media network..........
> 
> So who better to run a Slander Strategy against Trump than him..........seeing this is their strategy.
> 
> Think I'll start a thread and poll it........LOL
> 
> 
> 
> A smear campaign by who? Was the Mueller investigation a smear campaign?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
> Kevin Clinesmith
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> As if you didn't already make an assfuck of yourself by idiotically claiming the House doesn't impeach, now you moronically call the Mueller investigation a "smear campaign."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck... *Mueller exonerated Trump. WTF kind of smear campaign is that??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and dumbfuck, Mueller is not the "left." He's a Republican who was appointed by a Republican who was filling in for another Republican who recused himself who was appointed by a Republican president.
> 
> Are you ever not an assfuck?
> 
> Ever???*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now we see the troll laughing off my post..........this guy that I showed........if going to be indicted......
> 
> Laugh then...........until then...........he altered FISA documents...........coming fairly soon in time for Xmas.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

The House impeaches, dumbfuck. I don't care how rightarded you are.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Daryl Hunt said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> 
> 
> For one, for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much do you want to bet that it won't be one of the charges?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't take bets with conservatives. I've never yet seen one pay up when they lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know you're going to lose, don't ya, turd?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rump is still running less than 44% approval rating when you average out all decent Polls.  That's not enough to get him reelected.
Click to expand...

It is about where Obama was at this point in his first term, and considering the low quality of the Dem prospects to run against him, it is likely Trump will win by a larger margin than Obama did.


----------



## Rambunctious

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of context, faun.....but, you know that.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope? Not out of context. Investigating Biden hurts Biden in the election. Being a political rival, hurting Biden helps Trump.  Zelensky is a foreign national. Right there is Trump soliciting a foreign national for something of value towards his own campaign.
> 
> That's a crime.
> 
> The House is fulfilling their Constitutional obligations to impeach a president who abused the power of his office in such a wanton manner. If the Senate wants to turn their cheek on this, that's on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And by turning their cheeks it will let the voting public see what guys kiss trumps butt and which  are voting for country first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly right. American voters will be the jury in place of the Senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already voted...you lose....no one wants an impeachment but snowflakes that can't function while Trump is president....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to see you got your 2020 vote out of the way.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rambunctious

charwin95 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you defending corruption?...what the fuck is your problem?...we all know Joe and who he is...he has been the most corrupted senator we have seen in a long time...his family and he are filthy rich with bank accounts all over Europe......his family members land the best do nothing jobs on the planet....
> You attack Trump over made up shit while you defend open corruption by Biden.....you make me sick...you are exactly what is wrong with our nation...its fucks like you that are ruining the greatest nation on earth....
> You are a dog shit pile in the roadway of American advancement liberty and justice....GOP bad DNC good...that is your mantra no matter how much evidence to the contrary gets shoved in your faggot commie fascist face....its a good thing your type is dying off...and your ideology is being exposed as anti freedom...and anti American....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with dumb ignorant sick people like you is...... You don’t have anything to prove that the Biden are corrupt. Nothing.
> 
> But we have a clear evidence that Trump is corrupted before he even became a president.
> 
> You have this president trying to save Putin and traitors like you supported him. That’s fucked up dude.
> 
> 
> On top of that YOU are also a very a big liar. Show us where Biden has account all over in Europe. Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats Must Admit Joe Biden’s Family Profits Off Him
> 
> Anything else stupid?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Coming from unknown media the intercept?
> You should know better than that stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Head in the sand....truth denier extraordinaire.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’ve been here since 2010 and it’s hard to believe you are using an unknown piece of shit media that catered to your kind of ignorance.
> 
> You are dumber than I thought.
Click to expand...


The known piece of shit media sources hate Trump and are lying....you are operating on out and out lies and only half the story dummy....


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs wishes when we have Trump's admission...?
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it..."*_​
> 
> 
> 
> Out of context, faun.....but, you know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope? Not out of context. Investigating Biden hurts Biden in the election. Being a political rival, hurting Biden helps Trump.  Zelensky is a foreign national. Right there is Trump soliciting a foreign national for something of value towards his own campaign.
> 
> That's a crime.
> 
> The House is fulfilling their Constitutional obligations to impeach a president who abused the power of his office in such a wanton manner. If the Senate wants to turn their cheek on this, that's on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And by turning their cheeks it will let the voting public see what guys kiss trumps butt and which  are voting for country first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly right. American voters will be the jury in place of the Senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already voted...you lose....no one wants an impeachment but snowflakes that can't function while Trump is president....
Click to expand...


I function just fine.  But if I were to travel abroad, I could not answer what the hell Rump is doing without showing some pretty serious shame.  And try to answer 1st graders questions about why they have to do certain things when President Rump doesn't.  Rump is a Grade Z embarrassment.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

eagle1462010 said:


> https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/house-goper-unmasks-identities-of-anti-trump-fbi-agents/
> 
> Another figure, “Agent 5,” was previously identified as Sally Moyer, but her lawyers disputed that and Meadows later said it wasn’t her.
> 
> *Clinesmith was assigned to the bureau’s Hillary Clinton email investigation,* according to the IG’s report, and also later worked as a top lawyer on the Trump-Russia investigation and the special-counsel probe.
> 
> Clinesmith sent a number of pro-Clinton, anti-Trump political messages over the FBI’s computer system, which the report said “raised concerns about potential bias” that may have impacted the investigation.
> 
> Meadows said Clinesmith was among five FBI officials Justice Department IG Michael Horowitz referred for investigation after additional anti-Trump messages surfaced.
> 
> *All five worked on the Clinton case, accounting for one-third of the 15 who were assigned to the investigation. *One was Peter Strzok, who was kicked off the special-counsel team last year and escorted from the FBI headquarters building Friday as part of internal discipline proceedings. He and his mistress, Lisa Page, who left the bureau last month, also supervised the Trump-Russia investigation.



Another GRU, "Hey look over there" moment in history.


----------



## The Purge

*OH MY GOD!!!!  Mark Sandy's Testimony Was Just Released and Shows Why He Thought Ukrainian Aid Was Held!*

*Townhall.com ^ *| November 26, 2019 | Beth Baumann

House Intelligence, Oversight and Foreign Affairs Committees released White House Office of Management and Budget (OMB) official Mark Sandy's deposition transcript on Tuesday. The transcripts reveal aid to Ukraine was put on hold because President Donald Trump was concerned about other countries' failure to provide aid.


Q: Okay. When did you go on leave?

A: I was out of the office starting on Monday, July 8th.

Q: So you did not hear anything about Ukraine security assistance possibly being on hold at any time during the month of June or during that first week of JuIy?

A: No.

Q: Did you hear of any questions that were being raised by OMB about Ukraine security assistance at the end of June or the beginning of July?

A: Yes.

Q: Can you describe what you heard?

*A: I heard that the President had seen a media report and he had questions about the assistance.*

Q: When did you hear that the President had seen a media report and had questions about the assistance?

A: 0n June 19th.

Q: Do you know what media report that was?

A: I don't recall the specific article.

Q: Who told you that the President had these concerns on these questions?

A: Mike Duffey.

Q: And that was the conversation that you had with Mr. Duffey on June 19th?

A: I believe it was an email.

Q: Okay. Can you describe what that email said?

A: The email expressed an interest in getting more information from the Department of Defense.

Q: And what kind of additional information?

A: A description of the program.

Q: What exactly did Mr. Duffey say, to the best of your recollection, in that email?

A: That the President had questions about the press report and that he was seeking additional information.

Q: Anything else in that email?

A: Not that I recall.

...

Q: Between JuIy 19th and JuIy 22nd, including July 22nd, did Mr. Duffey provide you any explanation as to why the President wanted to place a hold on Ukraine security assistance?

A: No.

Q: Did you ask?

A: Yes.

Q: And what was the response?

A: He was not aware of the reason.

Q: To the best of your recollection, what precisely dld he say to you when you asked for the reason for the President's decision to place a hold on security assistance?

A: That he was not aware.

Q: He simply said, "I don't know"?

A: Yes.

Q: Did he indicate that he was going to try to get more information as to why the President was placing a hold on security assistance?

A: I am pausing because I -- there was certainly a desire to learn more about the rationale.

Q: Whose rational?

A: A desire on the pant of Mike Duffey, myself, and other people working on this issue. So I want to answer your question accurately in terms of saying, that desire was acknowledged.

Q: A11 night. Did Mr. Duffey say that he was going to try to get additional information as to the reason for the hold?

A: Yes. He certainly said that if he got additional information he would share it with us.

Q: Okay. At any point in time, from the moment that you walked into the SCIF to anytime in history, has Mr. Duffey even provided to you a reason why the President wanted to place a hold on security assistance?

*A: I recall in early September an email that attributed the hold to the President's concern about other countries not contributing more to Ukraine.*

In a joint statement, the Chairman of the House Intelligence, Oversight and Foreign Affairs Committees attempted to spin the testimony.

“The testimonies from Ambassador Reeker and Mr. Sandy continue to paint a portrait of hand-picked political appointees corrupting the official levers of U.S. government power, including by withholding taxpayer funded military assistance to Ukraine, to further the President’s own personal political agenda.

“Mr. Sandy confirmed that he was told by the office of Mick Mulvaney, the Acting White House Chief of Staff, that the President himself had directed the hold on security assistance to Ukraine. However, he was provided no other reason or justification for the hold when he was directed to implement it. And in fact, after he raised concerns with OMB leadership and lawyers that the withholding of funding for Ukraine may violate the law, his authority for approving security assistance funding was revoked and given instead to a hand-picked Trump OMB political appointee.

“Finally, we learned from Mr. Sandy that he was first informed in early September—approximately two months after the hold was implemented—that the reason for the hold was due to concerns regarding European countries not paying their fair share of foreign assistance. Given other testimony and the public admission by Mr. Mulvaney that the aid was held to pressure Ukraine to conduct the investigations desired by the President, this constitutes powerful evidence that this justification was concocted as an after-the-fact rationalization to justify the hold.”

Rep. Lee Zeldin (R-NY) took to Twitter to slam House Intelligence Committee Chairman Adam Schiff for pushing the quid pro quo theory.




Lee Zeldin

✔@RepLeeZeldin
https://twitter.com/RepLeeZeldin/status/1199452046337957889

The transcript for OMB’s Mark Sandy was just released. The ONLY reason he was ever given why there was a hold on $ to Ukraine was “the President’s concern about other countries not contributing more to Ukraine.” NOT bribery. NOT quid pro quo or any other WACKY Schiff conspiracy!

-------------

GAME..SET..MATCH..this testimony PROVES that President Trump was telling the TRUTH about why he wanted to withhold aid, and I dont blame him one bit..Personally if I were President I wouldn’t give any foreign aid to any country unless they can show me exactly what the money would be used for...


----------



## Faun

eagle1462010 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since impeachment isnt a criminal trial or legal process, the president doesnt have constitutional right to confront accuser.
> 
> Besides, the witnesses have accused the president more than the whistleblower.
> 
> 
> 
> In the Senate...........it is considered a trial..........And Trump's Lawyers can defend the President and call witnesses...........the WB is not immune to that under the 4th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting.. can you find legal precedent?
> 
> We're not in a senate trial yet, so the inquiry at this stage in the house doesnt apply to 4th amendment.
> Im not sure if the Senate trial counts as a criminal trial or legal process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called a trial in the Constitution..........good luck keeping the WB out of this if it goes there........
> 
> Will not be a Shifty Show there...........Your side can't stop other witnesses from testifying against your side...........Pelosi doesn't want it to go there and you know it........There will be consequences and she knows it..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, the Constitution states it applies to "criminal prosecutions," not "trials."
> 
> Can you at least *try* not to be such a flaming dumbfuck??? At least fake it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when isn't a Criminal Prosecution not been done in a trial ......dumbfuck.
> 
> Your cussing doesn't make it so...........it is your method of trolling to push the left narrative.
> 
> Mueller investigation a failure..........Impeachment nothing but hearsay.........and your polls are dropping......
> 
> too bad.
Click to expand...

Just because a criminal prosecution is a trial doesn't mean a trial is a criminal prosecution. You,re beyond retarded.

But g'head, tell the forum again how Clinton, who was acquitted in the Senate WAS impeached; but Trump, should he be acquitted in the Senate, will NOT be impeached.

Try explaining how the Constitution has different rules for Republicans than it does for Democrats.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Daryl Hunt said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of context, faun.....but, you know that.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope? Not out of context. Investigating Biden hurts Biden in the election. Being a political rival, hurting Biden helps Trump.  Zelensky is a foreign national. Right there is Trump soliciting a foreign national for something of value towards his own campaign.
> 
> That's a crime.
> 
> The House is fulfilling their Constitutional obligations to impeach a president who abused the power of his office in such a wanton manner. If the Senate wants to turn their cheek on this, that's on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And by turning their cheeks it will let the voting public see what guys kiss trumps butt and which  are voting for country first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly right. American voters will be the jury in place of the Senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already voted...you lose....no one wants an impeachment but snowflakes that can't function while Trump is president....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I function just fine.  But if I were to travel abroad, I could not answer what the hell Rump is doing without showing some pretty serious shame.  And try to answer 1st graders questions about why they have to do certain things when President Rump doesn't.  Rump is a Grade Z embarrassment.
Click to expand...

lol  You don't have to travel abroad to appear ignorant and confused about what is going on in America, you do that everyday right here.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4th Amendment and the right to confront your accusers in the Senate should there be a trial........
> 
> He has accused.............and can be called to the Senate............Whistleblower protections do not override the 4th Amendment of the Constitution...............
> 
> He's out of the public eye............ONLY FOR NOW.
> 
> 
> 
> Since impeachment isnt a criminal trial or legal process, the president doesnt have constitutional right to confront accuser.
> 
> Besides, the witnesses have accused the president more than the whistleblower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the Senate...........it is considered a trial..........And Trump's Lawyers can defend the President and call witnesses...........the WB is not immune to that under the 4th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting.. can you find legal precedent?
> 
> We're not in a senate trial yet, so the inquiry at this stage in the house doesnt apply to 4th amendment.
> Im not sure if the Senate trial counts as a criminal trial or legal process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called a trial in the Constitution..........good luck keeping the WB out of this if it goes there........
> 
> Will not be a Shifty Show there...........Your side can't stop other witnesses from testifying against your side...........Pelosi doesn't want it to go there and you know it........There will be consequences and she knows it..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, the Constitution states it applies to "criminal prosecutions," not "trials."
> 
> Can you at least *try* not to be such a flaming dumbfuck??? At least fake it.
Click to expand...



It applies in civil law also.

.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

JoeMoma said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Mueller hope you are feeling better............you looked  ill when testifying.........and didn't even know what was in the Report.......
> 
> Are you better now..........the meds helping..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller did exactly what he was supposed to do. Who knows why you think that's a problem for him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  He knew within a few weeks that there was no collusion.  Yet, her persisted in persecuting the Trump administration for another 2 1/2 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Collusion is not illegal.  Never was and never will be.  But conspiring with the Enemy and Obstruction of Justice IS illegal.  And the obstruction of Justice was proven by Mueller against Rump.  The House doesn't need the Ukrainian thing to bust Rump for Obstruction of Justice.  They already have the proof for previous times for Rump.  Rump obstructed the Mueller investigation, period.  Since he thinks he got away with it, he does another "Here hold my beer" moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually Trump is guilty of obstruction of injustice.
Click to expand...


Yes, except the injustice has been by Rump himself.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump's still gonna get impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For one, for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much do you want to bet that it won't be one of the charges?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't take bets with conservatives. I've never yet seen one pay up when they lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know you're going to lose, don't ya, turd?
Click to expand...

No, I don't know that at all, lying fucking moron.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

toomuchtime_ said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope? Not out of context. Investigating Biden hurts Biden in the election. Being a political rival, hurting Biden helps Trump.  Zelensky is a foreign national. Right there is Trump soliciting a foreign national for something of value towards his own campaign.
> 
> That's a crime.
> 
> The House is fulfilling their Constitutional obligations to impeach a president who abused the power of his office in such a wanton manner. If the Senate wants to turn their cheek on this, that's on them.
> 
> 
> 
> And by turning their cheeks it will let the voting public see what guys kiss trumps butt and which  are voting for country first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly right. American voters will be the jury in place of the Senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already voted...you lose....no one wants an impeachment but snowflakes that can't function while Trump is president....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I function just fine.  But if I were to travel abroad, I could not answer what the hell Rump is doing without showing some pretty serious shame.  And try to answer 1st graders questions about why they have to do certain things when President Rump doesn't.  Rump is a Grade Z embarrassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol  You don't have to travel abroad to appear ignorant and confused about what is going on in America, you do that everyday right here.
Click to expand...


Why, because I find you supporting a Criminal like Rump as improper?   That shows loads of character on my part.


----------



## Faun

Muhammed said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he committed a crime, punish him.    I have no desire to back crooks & thieves & liars like you do.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, with his own words spoken, that IS exactly what you're doing.  Who are you trying to kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His own words were the words of the United States of America.  And it got results.  Enough that Ukraine was removed from the Corrupt country list and could receive Offensive Weapons from the US.  he showed a level of Statesmanship far beyond what you are capable of understanding.  So, by his own words, he helped to change Ukraine from a completely corrupt nation to a near honest one.  Not 100% honest but close enough compared to the other Eastern Block countries.  What part of this are you having trouble understanding or did Putins GRU tell you to keep stirring that pot?
> 
> let's clean up Rump and his band of Criminals and then you can go after Biden if it trips your trigger.  But having the Criminal Rump and his Sycophants do it is just a way to try and make us look the other way on their crimes.  Sorry, Blackmail, Election Fraud, Obstruction of Justice, just to name three of a long list, we need to take care of those (and don't try and tell the rest of us that those charges aren't real) first.  The only reason that they aren't being taken care of is the AG is working as Rumps personal Lawyer instead of representing the US and the Republicans in the Senate and House are all afraid that Rump is needed to get them, reelected.  And then is Moscow Mitch.  Congress has NEVER been this weak and the Executive Branch has never been this strong.  Rump is closer to a King than a President which was what he wanted in the first place, the US Constitution of the United States be damned.
> 
> Again, having a bunch of criminals do a criminal investigation on anyone never ends well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll tell you what.....let's go after Biden first, okay?  I want you to rip into Biden like you have Trump.
> I want you to besmirch one of your own, Daryl.  Until then your words mean nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, prove Burisma was under an active investigation when Biden got shokin fired...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> September 4, 2019: In a sworn deposition, Viktor Shokin testifies that he was fired after refusing to close the Burisma corruption cases.
> Shokin Statement
> 
> Do you have any evidence whatsoever that Burisma was not under investigation?
> 
> If you do, please add it to the timeline in the Debate Now forum.Debate Now - The Biden-Ukraine corruption timeline.
Click to expand...

That's what Shokin, who has an axe to grind against Biden, says just a couple of months ago. And wouldn't even sign his name to. Show the proof from 2016 that the case was active....


----------



## Daryl Hunt

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since impeachment isnt a criminal trial or legal process, the president doesnt have constitutional right to confront accuser.
> 
> Besides, the witnesses have accused the president more than the whistleblower.
> 
> 
> 
> In the Senate...........it is considered a trial..........And Trump's Lawyers can defend the President and call witnesses...........the WB is not immune to that under the 4th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting.. can you find legal precedent?
> 
> We're not in a senate trial yet, so the inquiry at this stage in the house doesnt apply to 4th amendment.
> Im not sure if the Senate trial counts as a criminal trial or legal process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called a trial in the Constitution..........good luck keeping the WB out of this if it goes there........
> 
> Will not be a Shifty Show there...........Your side can't stop other witnesses from testifying against your side...........Pelosi doesn't want it to go there and you know it........There will be consequences and she knows it..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, the Constitution states it applies to "criminal prosecutions," not "trials."
> 
> Can you at least *try* not to be such a flaming dumbfuck??? At least fake it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Ah, the Link, Link, Link defense.  It's already been linked a number of times.  Do you own search in USMB for a change.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Daryl Hunt said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And by turning their cheeks it will let the voting public see what guys kiss trumps butt and which  are voting for country first
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly right. American voters will be the jury in place of the Senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already voted...you lose....no one wants an impeachment but snowflakes that can't function while Trump is president....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I function just fine.  But if I were to travel abroad, I could not answer what the hell Rump is doing without showing some pretty serious shame.  And try to answer 1st graders questions about why they have to do certain things when President Rump doesn't.  Rump is a Grade Z embarrassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol  You don't have to travel abroad to appear ignorant and confused about what is going on in America, you do that everyday right here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, because I find you supporting a Criminal like Rump as improper?   That shows loads of character on my part.
Click to expand...

No, because you show yourself to be slow witted, ignorant and bigoted in every post.


----------



## Rambunctious

Daryl Hunt said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of context, faun.....but, you know that.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope? Not out of context. Investigating Biden hurts Biden in the election. Being a political rival, hurting Biden helps Trump.  Zelensky is a foreign national. Right there is Trump soliciting a foreign national for something of value towards his own campaign.
> 
> That's a crime.
> 
> The House is fulfilling their Constitutional obligations to impeach a president who abused the power of his office in such a wanton manner. If the Senate wants to turn their cheek on this, that's on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And by turning their cheeks it will let the voting public see what guys kiss trumps butt and which  are voting for country first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly right. American voters will be the jury in place of the Senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already voted...you lose....no one wants an impeachment but snowflakes that can't function while Trump is president....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I function just fine.  But if I were to travel abroad, I could not answer what the hell Rump is doing without showing some pretty serious shame.  And try to answer 1st graders questions about why they have to do certain things when President Rump doesn't.  Rump is a Grade Z embarrassment.
Click to expand...

You are ashamed of being American?....I'm guessing you have felt that way before Trump came around...remember Booosh?.....you were in a rose colored daze while Obama was golfing errrrr leading from behind...but the rest of us were awake struggling to make ends meet....


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since impeachment isnt a criminal trial or legal process, the president doesnt have constitutional right to confront accuser.
> 
> Besides, the witnesses have accused the president more than the whistleblower.
> 
> 
> 
> In the Senate...........it is considered a trial..........And Trump's Lawyers can defend the President and call witnesses...........the WB is not immune to that under the 4th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting.. can you find legal precedent?
> 
> We're not in a senate trial yet, so the inquiry at this stage in the house doesnt apply to 4th amendment.
> Im not sure if the Senate trial counts as a criminal trial or legal process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called a trial in the Constitution..........good luck keeping the WB out of this if it goes there........
> 
> Will not be a Shifty Show there...........Your side can't stop other witnesses from testifying against your side...........Pelosi doesn't want it to go there and you know it........There will be consequences and she knows it..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, the Constitution states it applies to "criminal prosecutions," not "trials."
> 
> Can you at least *try* not to be such a flaming dumbfuck??? At least fake it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It applies in civil law also.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

^^^ another dumbfuck who can't comprehend the difference between criminal prosecutions and civil complaints.


----------



## OKTexas

Daryl Hunt said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the Senate...........it is considered a trial..........And Trump's Lawyers can defend the President and call witnesses...........the WB is not immune to that under the 4th.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.. can you find legal precedent?
> 
> We're not in a senate trial yet, so the inquiry at this stage in the house doesnt apply to 4th amendment.
> Im not sure if the Senate trial counts as a criminal trial or legal process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called a trial in the Constitution..........good luck keeping the WB out of this if it goes there........
> 
> Will not be a Shifty Show there...........Your side can't stop other witnesses from testifying against your side...........Pelosi doesn't want it to go there and you know it........There will be consequences and she knows it..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, the Constitution states it applies to "criminal prosecutions," not "trials."
> 
> Can you at least *try* not to be such a flaming dumbfuck??? At least fake it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, the Link, Link, Link defense.  It's already been linked a number of times.  Do you own search in USMB for a change.
Click to expand...



Actually I edited that, I guess  I wasn't fast enough. LOL

.


----------



## Faun

Daryl Hunt said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the Senate...........it is considered a trial..........And Trump's Lawyers can defend the President and call witnesses...........the WB is not immune to that under the 4th.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.. can you find legal precedent?
> 
> We're not in a senate trial yet, so the inquiry at this stage in the house doesnt apply to 4th amendment.
> Im not sure if the Senate trial counts as a criminal trial or legal process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called a trial in the Constitution..........good luck keeping the WB out of this if it goes there........
> 
> Will not be a Shifty Show there...........Your side can't stop other witnesses from testifying against your side...........Pelosi doesn't want it to go there and you know it........There will be consequences and she knows it..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, the Constitution states it applies to "criminal prosecutions," not "trials."
> 
> Can you at least *try* not to be such a flaming dumbfuck??? At least fake it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, the Link, Link, Link defense.  It's already been linked a number of times.  Do you own search in USMB for a change.
Click to expand...

That dumbfuck edited that out of his post and replaced it with even bigger idiocy, claiming, _"It applies in civil law also."_


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the Senate...........it is considered a trial..........And Trump's Lawyers can defend the President and call witnesses...........the WB is not immune to that under the 4th.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.. can you find legal precedent?
> 
> We're not in a senate trial yet, so the inquiry at this stage in the house doesnt apply to 4th amendment.
> Im not sure if the Senate trial counts as a criminal trial or legal process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called a trial in the Constitution..........good luck keeping the WB out of this if it goes there........
> 
> Will not be a Shifty Show there...........Your side can't stop other witnesses from testifying against your side...........Pelosi doesn't want it to go there and you know it........There will be consequences and she knows it..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, the Constitution states it applies to "criminal prosecutions," not "trials."
> 
> Can you at least *try* not to be such a flaming dumbfuck??? At least fake it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It applies in civil law also.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ another dumbfuck who can't comprehend the difference between criminal prosecutions and civil complaints.
Click to expand...



Sure I can, most of the protections provided a criminal defendant are also provided to a civil defendant. The right to face your accuser is one of them.

.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

eagle1462010 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Congress doesn't Impeach"*
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, aside from the fact that the Senate is part of Congress.... yes, the House impeaches without the Senate. The Senate tries impeachments.
> 
> _*The House of Representatives* shall chuse their Speaker and other Officers; and *shall have the sole Power of Impeachment.*_​
> Fuck, even I'm embarrassed for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get a conviction.........you don't have Jack Squat.   And you don't have a prayer in the Senate........
> 
> So this is NOISE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, the House impeaches, not the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so stupid, you actually _think_ Clinton wasn't impeached!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't Impeach him...............You can play this game all you want....it's just words........if you can't win the case in the Senate............You have done NOTHING........NADDA..
> 
> And you can't win there..........and you know it............
> 
> In a Real Court they would have laughed you out of it....
> 
> After 3 years of trying...........you have 2 things.
> 
> Jack.............and
> 
> Shit..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it were a real court and the DA acted like the AG does, he would be rode out of town on a rail and disbarred in a few states.  And the sitting Judge would be from the Judicial Department, the 12 jurors would be selected from the greater population.  What we have is the AG is corrupt and the Jury is bought off.  So much for justice.  The only saving grace might be the Chief Justice residing.  Can you imagine if the Chief Justice requires Rump to testify and he says NO, Executive Privilege.  How'd that work out for Nixon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nixon resigned dummy.
Click to expand...


He resigned to prevent having to testify in the Senate.  BTW, I voted for Nixon twice after looking at the alternatives.  the reasoning was a Crook was a step up from a bungling idiot twice over.  Even with Watergate being held over his head, Nixon won by a landslide for reelection.  Nixon was just a Crook.  We could live with that.  Rump is a Mob Boss style crook and we can't live with that.  Surprise, I voted more Republican than I ever did Democrat until the Party of Rump seized control of the GOP and made it the POT.  There are one hell of a lot of us out here.  We don't want the GOP gone, we want the Party of Rump gone so we can rebuild the GOP into something we can be proud of.  Until then, don't look for us to support nor vote for Rump and his supporters.  If it allows the Dems to win a few then that's the price the Rumpsters should be willing to pay.  Not worry, when the Rumpsters are gone, we get the GOP back to business.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.. can you find legal precedent?
> 
> We're not in a senate trial yet, so the inquiry at this stage in the house doesnt apply to 4th amendment.
> Im not sure if the Senate trial counts as a criminal trial or legal process.
> 
> 
> 
> It's called a trial in the Constitution..........good luck keeping the WB out of this if it goes there........
> 
> Will not be a Shifty Show there...........Your side can't stop other witnesses from testifying against your side...........Pelosi doesn't want it to go there and you know it........There will be consequences and she knows it..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, the Constitution states it applies to "criminal prosecutions," not "trials."
> 
> Can you at least *try* not to be such a flaming dumbfuck??? At least fake it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It applies in civil law also.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ another dumbfuck who can't comprehend the difference between criminal prosecutions and civil complaints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I can, most of the protections provided a criminal defendant are also provided to a civil defendant. The right to face your accuser is one of them.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Prove it, given the Constitution states it applies to "criminal prosecutions" ...


----------



## Daryl Hunt

toomuchtime_ said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly right. American voters will be the jury in place of the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> We already voted...you lose....no one wants an impeachment but snowflakes that can't function while Trump is president....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I function just fine.  But if I were to travel abroad, I could not answer what the hell Rump is doing without showing some pretty serious shame.  And try to answer 1st graders questions about why they have to do certain things when President Rump doesn't.  Rump is a Grade Z embarrassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol  You don't have to travel abroad to appear ignorant and confused about what is going on in America, you do that everyday right here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, because I find you supporting a Criminal like Rump as improper?   That shows loads of character on my part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, because you show yourself to be slow witted, ignorant and bigoted in every post.
Click to expand...


Why, because I want criminals out of the Whitehouse that current infest it?  Again, shows a lot of Character on my part.  No so much on yours.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Daryl Hunt said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> We already voted...you lose....no one wants an impeachment but snowflakes that can't function while Trump is president....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I function just fine.  But if I were to travel abroad, I could not answer what the hell Rump is doing without showing some pretty serious shame.  And try to answer 1st graders questions about why they have to do certain things when President Rump doesn't.  Rump is a Grade Z embarrassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol  You don't have to travel abroad to appear ignorant and confused about what is going on in America, you do that everyday right here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, because I find you supporting a Criminal like Rump as improper?   That shows loads of character on my part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, because you show yourself to be slow witted, ignorant and bigoted in every post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, because I want criminals out of the Whitehouse that current infest it?  Again, shows a lot of Character on my part.  No so much on yours.
Click to expand...


While we know you'd like to think that was the case.....we disagree.


----------



## Zorro!

dudmuck said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> What testimony did the whistleblower give to make the case against Trump?
> Zero
> 
> There is no reason to put this person's life in danger, one of the reasons for the whisleblower concept.
> 
> Quoit try to bame others because Trump got caught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no. The only legal protection the WB has is from retaliation on the job. There is no legal requirement for anonymity, no protection against being forced to testify, none. Basically, if he made the accusation, he can be forced to defend it, and that opens the door to whether the democrats handled him legally or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong very wrong.
> In this site alone how many of you idiots post lies and violence?
> Out there how many of these deranged idiots Trump followers would like to kill this WB?
> 
> If something happened to him and his family are you going to do something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think I am wrong, then cite the text of the law that guarantees a WB anonymity and immunity from testifying.  That's all you need to do. If you can't do so, at least have the dignity to admit you were wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The statute doesn't apply to this "whistleblower" or to Trump's phone call and the statute doesn't guarantee immunity or anonymity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see national security protections:
> 
> _ intelligence- community whistleblowers are not protected from retaliation if they raise "differences of opinions concerning public-policy matters," but are protected if they raise violations of laws, rules, or regulations. This makes it difficult for national-security employees to raise questions about the overarching legality or constitutionality of policies or programs operated under secret law, like the NSA's mass-surveillance programs.[33]_
> 
> Since law was violated, whistleblower is protected.
Click to expand...

Not in this case.

While the media purport to be deeply concerned about Trump-administration law-breaking in classified matters, there is negligible interest in whether the intelligence officials leaking to them are flouting the law.

_Urgent concern_ is a specialized term in federal law. Under Section 3033(k)(5)(G) (of Title 50, U.S. Code), an “urgent concern” relates to specified problems involving intelligence activities and classified information that are within the responsibility of the Director of National Intelligence. The DNI is the cabinet official who oversees the community of intelligence agencies. The _urgent concerns_ Section 3033 outlines include, for example, violations or abuses of laws or executive orders, or deficiencies in the funding, administration or operation of an intelligence activity.

*Section 3033 Does Not Apply to the President*
Here, the whistleblower believed President Trump discussion with a foreign leader qualified as an “urgent concern” under the statute.

Joseph Maguire, the acting DNI, correctly determined that the issue did not meet the Section 3033 definition of an urgent concern, because it related to an activity by someone not under the authority of the DNI (the president). Consequently, Maguire declined to pass the complaint along to the House and Senate Intelligence Committees.

Schiff’s interpretation of the statute, is wrong. Section 3033 does not apply to a president’s negotiations with or commitments to foreign powers. To repeat, the statute applies to intelligence activities by government officials acting under the authority of the DNI. Since neither Trump, nor this call is covered by Section 3033, neither is the "whistleblower."   Since he is not a whistleblower under the statute, he is not entitled to it's protections, which do not provide immunity or anonymity even if they did apply. 

In our system, the conduct of foreign policy is a near plenary authority of the chief executive. The only exceptions are explicitly stated in the Constitution (Congress regulates foreign commerce, the Senate must approve treaties, etc.). Congress may not enact statutes that limit the president’s constitutional power to conduct foreign policy; the Constitution may not be amended by statute.

Consistent with this principle, the Justice Department has long adhered to the so-called “clear statement” rule: If the express terms of a statute do not apply its provisions to the president, then the statute is deemed not to apply to the president if its application would conflict with the president’s constitutional powers. Section 3033 does not refer to the president. By its terms, it applies to intelligence-community officials. And, in any event, it may not properly be applied to the president if doing so would hinder the president’s capacious authority to conduct foreign policy.

At least when a Republican is in the White House, progressives are enthralled by laws that, in effect, empower bureaucrats — here, “intelligence professionals”– to second-guess and otherwise check the president’s power to direct the executive branch. That is not our system.

Trump Whistleblower Claim: Congress Should Investigate | National Review


----------



## Rambunctious

Daryl Hunt said:


> Why, because I want criminals out of the Whitehouse that current infest it? Again, shows a lot of Character on my part. No so much on yours.


Did you want the Clinton's out?....me doubt it.....hypocrite....


----------



## Muhammed

Faun said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, with his own words spoken, that IS exactly what you're doing.  Who are you trying to kid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His own words were the words of the United States of America.  And it got results.  Enough that Ukraine was removed from the Corrupt country list and could receive Offensive Weapons from the US.  he showed a level of Statesmanship far beyond what you are capable of understanding.  So, by his own words, he helped to change Ukraine from a completely corrupt nation to a near honest one.  Not 100% honest but close enough compared to the other Eastern Block countries.  What part of this are you having trouble understanding or did Putins GRU tell you to keep stirring that pot?
> 
> let's clean up Rump and his band of Criminals and then you can go after Biden if it trips your trigger.  But having the Criminal Rump and his Sycophants do it is just a way to try and make us look the other way on their crimes.  Sorry, Blackmail, Election Fraud, Obstruction of Justice, just to name three of a long list, we need to take care of those (and don't try and tell the rest of us that those charges aren't real) first.  The only reason that they aren't being taken care of is the AG is working as Rumps personal Lawyer instead of representing the US and the Republicans in the Senate and House are all afraid that Rump is needed to get them, reelected.  And then is Moscow Mitch.  Congress has NEVER been this weak and the Executive Branch has never been this strong.  Rump is closer to a King than a President which was what he wanted in the first place, the US Constitution of the United States be damned.
> 
> Again, having a bunch of criminals do a criminal investigation on anyone never ends well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll tell you what.....let's go after Biden first, okay?  I want you to rip into Biden like you have Trump.
> I want you to besmirch one of your own, Daryl.  Until then your words mean nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, prove Burisma was under an active investigation when Biden got shokin fired...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> September 4, 2019: In a sworn deposition, Viktor Shokin testifies that he was fired after refusing to close the Burisma corruption cases.
> Shokin Statement
> 
> Do you have any evidence whatsoever that Burisma was not under investigation?
> 
> If you do, please add it to the timeline in the Debate Now forum.Debate Now - The Biden-Ukraine corruption timeline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what Shokin, who has an axe to grind against Biden, says just a couple of months ago. And wouldn't even sign his name to. Show the proof from 2016 that the case was active....
Click to expand...

Are you seriously trying to convince us that Burisma was never under criminal investigation? Or that Shokin closed all of the Burisma cases?

WTF? 

Do you know that for a fact? If so, then please add the date into the timeline of facts.

Debate Now - The Biden-Ukraine corruption timeline.

What month day and year are you alleging the Shokin officially closed all of the criminal investigations regarding Burisma?


----------



## Faun

Muhammed said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> His own words were the words of the United States of America.  And it got results.  Enough that Ukraine was removed from the Corrupt country list and could receive Offensive Weapons from the US.  he showed a level of Statesmanship far beyond what you are capable of understanding.  So, by his own words, he helped to change Ukraine from a completely corrupt nation to a near honest one.  Not 100% honest but close enough compared to the other Eastern Block countries.  What part of this are you having trouble understanding or did Putins GRU tell you to keep stirring that pot?
> 
> let's clean up Rump and his band of Criminals and then you can go after Biden if it trips your trigger.  But having the Criminal Rump and his Sycophants do it is just a way to try and make us look the other way on their crimes.  Sorry, Blackmail, Election Fraud, Obstruction of Justice, just to name three of a long list, we need to take care of those (and don't try and tell the rest of us that those charges aren't real) first.  The only reason that they aren't being taken care of is the AG is working as Rumps personal Lawyer instead of representing the US and the Republicans in the Senate and House are all afraid that Rump is needed to get them, reelected.  And then is Moscow Mitch.  Congress has NEVER been this weak and the Executive Branch has never been this strong.  Rump is closer to a King than a President which was what he wanted in the first place, the US Constitution of the United States be damned.
> 
> Again, having a bunch of criminals do a criminal investigation on anyone never ends well.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what.....let's go after Biden first, okay?  I want you to rip into Biden like you have Trump.
> I want you to besmirch one of your own, Daryl.  Until then your words mean nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, prove Burisma was under an active investigation when Biden got shokin fired...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> September 4, 2019: In a sworn deposition, Viktor Shokin testifies that he was fired after refusing to close the Burisma corruption cases.
> Shokin Statement
> 
> Do you have any evidence whatsoever that Burisma was not under investigation?
> 
> If you do, please add it to the timeline in the Debate Now forum.Debate Now - The Biden-Ukraine corruption timeline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what Shokin, who has an axe to grind against Biden, says just a couple of months ago. And wouldn't even sign his name to. Show the proof from 2016 that the case was active....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you seriously trying to deny that Burisma was never under criminal investigation? Or that Shokin closed all of the Burisma cases?
> 
> WTF?
> 
> Do you know that for a fact? If so, then please add the date into the timeline of facts.
> 
> usmessageboard.com/threads/the-biden-ukraine-corruption-timeline.791609/#post-23558984
Click to expand...

Holyfuckingshit! 

Can any of you retards argue against what's actually said and not what you wish was said???

I never said Burisma was never under investigation. There was no active investigation at the time Biden got Shokin fired.


----------



## RealDave

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.. can you find legal precedent?
> 
> We're not in a senate trial yet, so the inquiry at this stage in the house doesnt apply to 4th amendment.
> Im not sure if the Senate trial counts as a criminal trial or legal process.
> 
> 
> 
> It's called a trial in the Constitution..........good luck keeping the WB out of this if it goes there........
> 
> Will not be a Shifty Show there...........Your side can't stop other witnesses from testifying against your side...........Pelosi doesn't want it to go there and you know it........There will be consequences and she knows it..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, the Constitution states it applies to "criminal prosecutions," not "trials."
> 
> Can you at least *try* not to be such a flaming dumbfuck??? At least fake it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It applies in civil law also.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ another dumbfuck who can't comprehend the difference between criminal prosecutions and civil complaints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I can, most of the protections provided a criminal defendant are also provided to a civil defendant. The right to face your accuser is one of them.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


So far we have lots of accusers & Trump  can come to the hearings & face everyone of them.

 Then he can go under oath & testify.


----------



## Zorro!

dudmuck said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> The statute doesn't apply to this "whistleblower" or to Trump's phone call and the statute doesn't guarantee immunity or anonymity.
> 
> 
> 
> see national security protections:
> 
> _ intelligence- community whistleblowers are not protected from retaliation if they raise "differences of opinions concerning public-policy matters," but are protected if they raise violations of laws, rules, or regulations. This makes it difficult for national-security employees to raise questions about the overarching legality or constitutionality of policies or programs operated under secret law, like the NSA's mass-surveillance programs.[33]_
> 
> Since law was violated, whistleblower is protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4th Amendment and the right to confront your accusers in the Senate should there be a trial........
> 
> He has accused.............and can be called to the Senate............Whistleblower protections do not override the 4th Amendment of the Constitution...............
> 
> He's out of the public eye............ONLY FOR NOW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since impeachment isnt a criminal trial or legal process, the president doesnt have constitutional right to confront accuser.
> 
> Besides, the witnesses have accused the president more than the whistleblower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the Senate...........it is considered a trial..........And Trump's Lawyers can defend the President and call witnesses...........the WB is not immune to that under the 4th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting.. can you find legal precedent?
> 
> We're not in a senate trial yet, so the inquiry at this stage in the house doesnt apply to 4th amendment.
> Im not sure if the Senate trial counts as a criminal trial or legal process.
Click to expand...

It's whatever the Senate wants it to be.  These longstanding procedures are in our Constitutional and legal processes because they ensure a fair process and prevent witch hunts and lynchings. 

In our system the removal of a President requires a very broad bipartisan consensus that conduct has occurred that requires removal, and since we are in an election year, IMMEDIATE removal.  You have nothing of the sort and this issue will not develop into that.  First of all, there is no statutory violation and no harm occurred, the aid was released without any of the requirements openly fabricated by Schiff (he later backpedaled on his baldfaced lies and claimed it was "parody", though his lies are still bandied about as talking points by bitter partisans).

At this point, I don't think Pelosi can get away with not passing articles of impeachment, and at that point she loses all power over the process.  She may try letting it die a slow death from inattention hoping that something else shifts attention away from it so that she neither has to take the vote, nor stop the vote.  If she stops a vote it's likely her resignation will be demanded from the whacked out side of the Democrat caucus.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Rambunctious said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, because I want criminals out of the Whitehouse that current infest it? Again, shows a lot of Character on my part. No so much on yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you want the Clinton's out?....me doubt it.....hypocrite....
Click to expand...


So you want another Devil versus Satan again.  Which one will YOU vote for.  Will it be the Devil or Satan.  Are you aware that it's on file where the GRU went after the leading Republican Candidates hard starting in 2016?  Of course you will deny that.  The only leading Rep Candidate they didn't attack was Rump.  The fix was on.

Rubio or Cruz would have been a better alternative but they got destroyed.  Not by the Democrats but by the GRU helping Rump.  If they wanted us real Republican votes they would have presented one of those two or even a third or fourth option.  But the fix was in.


----------



## RealDave

Zorro! said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no. The only legal protection the WB has is from retaliation on the job. There is no legal requirement for anonymity, no protection against being forced to testify, none. Basically, if he made the accusation, he can be forced to defend it, and that opens the door to whether the democrats handled him legally or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong very wrong.
> In this site alone how many of you idiots post lies and violence?
> Out there how many of these deranged idiots Trump followers would like to kill this WB?
> 
> If something happened to him and his family are you going to do something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think I am wrong, then cite the text of the law that guarantees a WB anonymity and immunity from testifying.  That's all you need to do. If you can't do so, at least have the dignity to admit you were wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The statute doesn't apply to this "whistleblower" or to Trump's phone call and the statute doesn't guarantee immunity or anonymity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see national security protections:
> 
> _ intelligence- community whistleblowers are not protected from retaliation if they raise "differences of opinions concerning public-policy matters," but are protected if they raise violations of laws, rules, or regulations. This makes it difficult for national-security employees to raise questions about the overarching legality or constitutionality of policies or programs operated under secret law, like the NSA's mass-surveillance programs.[33]_
> 
> Since law was violated, whistleblower is protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in this case.
> 
> While the media purport to be deeply concerned about Trump-administration law-breaking in classified matters, there is negligible interest in whether the intelligence officials leaking to them are flouting the law.
> 
> _Urgent concern_ is a specialized term in federal law. Under Section 3033(k)(5)(G) (of Title 50, U.S. Code), an “urgent concern” relates to specified problems involving intelligence activities and classified information that are within the responsibility of the Director of National Intelligence. The DNI is the cabinet official who oversees the community of intelligence agencies. The _urgent concerns_ Section 3033 outlines include, for example, violations or abuses of laws or executive orders, or deficiencies in the funding, administration or operation of an intelligence activity.
> 
> *Section 3033 Does Not Apply to the President*
> Here, the whistleblower believed President Trump discussion with a foreign leader qualified as an “urgent concern” under the statute.
> 
> Joseph Maguire, the acting DNI, correctly determined that the issue did not meet the Section 3033 definition of an urgent concern, because it related to an activity by someone not under the authority of the DNI (the president). Consequently, Maguire declined to pass the complaint along to the House and Senate Intelligence Committees.
> 
> Schiff’s interpretation of the statute, is wrong. Section 3033 does not apply to a president’s negotiations with or commitments to foreign powers. To repeat, the statute applies to intelligence activities by government officials acting under the authority of the DNI. Since neither Trump, nor this call is covered by Section 3033, neither is the "whistleblower."   Since he is not a whistleblower under the statute, he is not entitled to it's protections, which do not provide immunity or anonymity even if they did apply.
> 
> In our system, the conduct of foreign policy is a near plenary authority of the chief executive. The only exceptions are explicitly stated in the Constitution (Congress regulates foreign commerce, the Senate must approve treaties, etc.). Congress may not enact statutes that limit the president’s constitutional power to conduct foreign policy; the Constitution may not be amended by statute.
> 
> Consistent with this principle, the Justice Department has long adhered to the so-called “clear statement” rule: If the express terms of a statute do not apply its provisions to the president, then the statute is deemed not to apply to the president if its application would conflict with the president’s constitutional powers. Section 3033 does not refer to the president. By its terms, it applies to intelligence-community officials. And, in any event, it may not properly be applied to the president if doing so would hinder the president’s capacious authority to conduct foreign policy.
> 
> At least when a Republican is in the White House, progressives are enthralled by laws that, in effect, empower bureaucrats — here, “intelligence professionals”– to second-guess and otherwise check the president’s power to direct the executive branch. That is not our system.
> 
> Trump Whistleblower Claim: Congress Should Investigate | National Review
Click to expand...

  If the "prosecution" decides to use testimony from the whistleblower in the hearing, then Trump has his invitation.


----------



## Zorro!

eagle1462010 said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no. The only legal protection the WB has is from retaliation on the job. There is no legal requirement for anonymity, no protection against being forced to testify, none. Basically, if he made the accusation, he can be forced to defend it, and that opens the door to whether the democrats handled him legally or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong very wrong.
> In this site alone how many of you idiots post lies and violence?
> Out there how many of these deranged idiots Trump followers would like to kill this WB?
> 
> If something happened to him and his family are you going to do something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think I am wrong, then cite the text of the law that guarantees a WB anonymity and immunity from testifying.  That's all you need to do. If you can't do so, at least have the dignity to admit you were wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The statute doesn't apply to this "whistleblower" or to Trump's phone call and the statute doesn't guarantee immunity or anonymity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see national security protections:
> 
> _ intelligence- community whistleblowers are not protected from retaliation if they raise "differences of opinions concerning public-policy matters," but are protected if they raise violations of laws, rules, or regulations. This makes it difficult for national-security employees to raise questions about the overarching legality or constitutionality of policies or programs operated under secret law, like the NSA's mass-surveillance programs.[33]_
> 
> Since law was violated, whistleblower is protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4th Amendment and the right to confront your accusers in the Senate should there be a trial........
> 
> He has accused.............and can be called to the Senate............Whistleblower protections do not override the 4th Amendment of the Constitution...............
> 
> He's out of the public eye............ONLY FOR NOW.
Click to expand...

The President and his phone call are not covered by the Whistle Blower statute, so neither is the "whistle blower" who expressed an urgent concern over the call.  Further, whistle blower protections, even if they did apply, do not provide immunity and/or anonymity.


----------



## RealDave

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You're an even bigger dumbfuck than I gave you credit for. People hold meetings all the time on phone calls. I do it myself for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Words have meaning retard.
> 
> meeting
> [ˈmēdiNG]
> NOUN
> 
> an *assembly of people*, especially the members of a society or committee, for discussion or entertainment.
> "the early-dismissal policy will be discussed at our next meeting"
> synonyms:
> gathering · assembly · conference · congregation · convention ·
> [more]
> *a coming together of two or more people*, by chance or arrangement.
> "he intrigued her on their first meeting"
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, people can "come together" by phone to discuss matters. They don't have to come together physically. Just because you're older than the telephone doesn't mean they're not used for meetings. Rarely does a workday go by where I don't join a meeting by phone or by webex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Alternate means of communications are NOT meetings, shove your semantics.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> It's not semantics, dumbfuck. I work in an office with no less than a hundred conference rooms where people hold *meetings*. Ya know what's in *every* one 'em...?
> 
> *A telephone.*
> 
> Because some people dial into the meetings. Either by phone or from their laptops.
> 
> You're dumber than shit, ya know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't contradict what he said.    A telephone call is not a meeting.
Click to expand...


really.  It certainly can be.


----------



## RealDave

WEATHER53 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> For one, for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national.
> 
> 
> 
> You wish....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who needs wishes when we have Trump's admission...?
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it..."*_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of context, faun.....but, you know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope? Not out of context. Investigating Biden hurts Biden in the election. Being a political rival, hurting Biden helps Trump.  Zelensky is a foreign national. Right there is Trump soliciting a foreign national for something of value towards his own campaign.
> 
> That's a crime.
> 
> The House is fulfilling their Constitutional obligations to impeach a president who abused the power of his office in such a wanton manner. If the Senate wants to turn their cheek on this, that's on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the fact that Biden might get hurt is more important than what he did. Lib insanity 101
> You all have been railroading  witch hunt investigating Trump for 3 years with no evidence and the conclusions reached so far by your cherished investigators is that Trump did nothing illegal.
Click to expand...


This is from funny chit coming from the assfucks that investigated Hillary Clinton for far longer.

The Mueller investigation was done by REPUBLICANS you God damn idiot


----------



## RealDave

Meister said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Trump's still gonna get impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For one, for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wish....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who needs wishes when we have Trump's admission...?
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it..."*_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden:  ‘I’m telling you, you’re not getting the billion dollars.’ … I looked at them and said, ‘I’m leaving in six hours. If the prosecutor is not fired, you’re not getting the money.’ Well, son of a b----. He got fired. And they put in place someone who was solid at the time.”
> 
> 
> That is some quid pro quo, don't need an imagination
Click to expand...

  Who got the quo?

With Biden, the US policy got the quo by fighting the corruption in the Ukraine so we could send them aid.

With your fast asssed orange buddy, the quo was damage to his political foe.

I suspect that even a fucking moron liar like you can get that.


----------



## RealDave

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mueller did exactly what he was supposed to do. Who knows why you think that's a problem for him?
> 
> 
> 
> No it's a problem for the left..........3 years of I GOTCHA..........and FLOP.
> 
> And here we go again............You guys are so wrong all the time.........why should anyone listen to people who are always wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again? We haven't been going after Trump for 3 years. You're delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name how the left has been going after Trump for 3 years.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Comey started in mid 2016 and they haven't stopped since.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

  The Mueller investigation was done by Republicans.


----------



## Meister

RealDave said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> 
> 
> For one, for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wish....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who needs wishes when we have Trump's admission...?
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it..."*_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden:  ‘I’m telling you, you’re not getting the billion dollars.’ … I looked at them and said, ‘I’m leaving in six hours. If the prosecutor is not fired, you’re not getting the money.’ Well, son of a b----. He got fired. And they put in place someone who was solid at the time.”
> 
> 
> That is some quid pro quo, don't need an imagination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who got the quo?
> 
> With Biden, the US policy got the quo by fighting the corruption in the Ukraine so we could send them aid.
> 
> With your fast asssed orange buddy, the quo was damage to his political foe.
> 
> I suspect that even a fucking moron liar like you can get that.
Click to expand...

Fake Dave, I've already showed how you lie to make your points.  You're a silly child.
You denying the quid pro quo with Biden just shows how much of a liar you are.
His son was going to be investigated by the prosecutor, and uncle Joe shut it down with 
his quid pro quo/extortion/bribery.  Please....run along, child.  Oh...by the way...Bless your heart.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called a trial in the Constitution..........good luck keeping the WB out of this if it goes there........
> 
> Will not be a Shifty Show there...........Your side can't stop other witnesses from testifying against your side...........Pelosi doesn't want it to go there and you know it........There will be consequences and she knows it..........
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, the Constitution states it applies to "criminal prosecutions," not "trials."
> 
> Can you at least *try* not to be such a flaming dumbfuck??? At least fake it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It applies in civil law also.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ another dumbfuck who can't comprehend the difference between criminal prosecutions and civil complaints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I can, most of the protections provided a criminal defendant are also provided to a civil defendant. The right to face your accuser is one of them.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it, given the Constitution states it applies to "criminal prosecutions" ...
Click to expand...



If you could read you'd know that Federal Civil Procedure almost perfectly mirrors Federal Criminal Procedure. Compliant, discovery, jury selection, trial and verdict.

civil procedure


----------



## RealDave

Meister said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> For one, for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national.
> 
> 
> 
> You wish....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who needs wishes when we have Trump's admission...?
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it..."*_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden:  ‘I’m telling you, you’re not getting the billion dollars.’ … I looked at them and said, ‘I’m leaving in six hours. If the prosecutor is not fired, you’re not getting the money.’ Well, son of a b----. He got fired. And they put in place someone who was solid at the time.”
> 
> 
> That is some quid pro quo, don't need an imagination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who got the quo?
> 
> With Biden, the US policy got the quo by fighting the corruption in the Ukraine so we could send them aid.
> 
> With your fast asssed orange buddy, the quo was damage to his political foe.
> 
> I suspect that even a fucking moron liar like you can get that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake Dave, I've already showed how you lie to make your points.  You're a silly child.
> You denying the quid pro quo with Biden just shows how much of a liar you are.
> His son was going to be investigated by the prosecutor, and uncle Joe shut it down with
> his quid pro quo/extortion/bribery.  Please....run along, child.  Oh...by the way...Bless your heart.
Click to expand...

  Fuck off Trump Boy.    I never denied the Quid Pro Quo & if you could fucking read, you would know that.

Who appointed Mueller.  

You are just another stupid fucking Trumpette.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Meister said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> For one, for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national.
> 
> 
> 
> You wish....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who needs wishes when we have Trump's admission...?
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it..."*_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden:  ‘I’m telling you, you’re not getting the billion dollars.’ … I looked at them and said, ‘I’m leaving in six hours. If the prosecutor is not fired, you’re not getting the money.’ Well, son of a b----. He got fired. And they put in place someone who was solid at the time.”
> 
> 
> That is some quid pro quo, don't need an imagination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who got the quo?
> 
> With Biden, the US policy got the quo by fighting the corruption in the Ukraine so we could send them aid.
> 
> With your fast asssed orange buddy, the quo was damage to his political foe.
> 
> I suspect that even a fucking moron liar like you can get that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake Dave, I've already showed how you lie to make your points.  You're a silly child.
> You denying the quid pro quo with Biden just shows how much of a liar you are.
> His son was going to be investigated by the prosecutor, and uncle Joe shut it down with
> his quid pro quo/extortion/bribery.  Please....run along, child.  Oh...by the way...Bless your heart.
Click to expand...


Nicely relayed, Comrade.


----------



## OKTexas

RealDave said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called a trial in the Constitution..........good luck keeping the WB out of this if it goes there........
> 
> Will not be a Shifty Show there...........Your side can't stop other witnesses from testifying against your side...........Pelosi doesn't want it to go there and you know it........There will be consequences and she knows it..........
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, the Constitution states it applies to "criminal prosecutions," not "trials."
> 
> Can you at least *try* not to be such a flaming dumbfuck??? At least fake it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It applies in civil law also.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ another dumbfuck who can't comprehend the difference between criminal prosecutions and civil complaints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I can, most of the protections provided a criminal defendant are also provided to a civil defendant. The right to face your accuser is one of them.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far we have lots of accusers & Trump  can come to the hearings & face everyone of them.
> 
> Then he can go under oath & testify.
Click to expand...



So far you got nothing except some folks that think they heard or presumed they heard something. That's  not evidence. The transcript damn sure doesn't verify a damn thing, except Trump did nothing wrong.

.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

OKTexas said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, the Constitution states it applies to "criminal prosecutions," not "trials."
> 
> Can you at least *try* not to be such a flaming dumbfuck??? At least fake it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It applies in civil law also.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ another dumbfuck who can't comprehend the difference between criminal prosecutions and civil complaints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I can, most of the protections provided a criminal defendant are also provided to a civil defendant. The right to face your accuser is one of them.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far we have lots of accusers & Trump  can come to the hearings & face everyone of them.
> 
> Then he can go under oath & testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So far you got nothing except some folks that think they heard or presumed they heard something. That's  not evidence. The transcript damn sure doesn't verify a damn thing, except Trump did nothing wrong.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


There is enough there.  This isn't a criminal trial.  It's a political trial.  The criminal trial comes later after Rump  leaves office.  And he has to do it all on his own dime.  Except, NY state is going to freeze his assets so Rump may have to use a Public Defender.  Now, wouldn't that be rich?


----------



## Faun

Meister said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> For one, for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national.
> 
> 
> 
> You wish....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who needs wishes when we have Trump's admission...?
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it..."*_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden:  ‘I’m telling you, you’re not getting the billion dollars.’ … I looked at them and said, ‘I’m leaving in six hours. If the prosecutor is not fired, you’re not getting the money.’ Well, son of a b----. He got fired. And they put in place someone who was solid at the time.”
> 
> 
> That is some quid pro quo, don't need an imagination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who got the quo?
> 
> With Biden, the US policy got the quo by fighting the corruption in the Ukraine so we could send them aid.
> 
> With your fast asssed orange buddy, the quo was damage to his political foe.
> 
> I suspect that even a fucking moron liar like you can get that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake Dave, I've already showed how you lie to make your points.  You're a silly child.
> You denying the quid pro quo with Biden just shows how much of a liar you are.
> His son was going to be investigated by the prosecutor, and uncle Joe shut it down with
> his quid pro quo/extortion/bribery.  Please....run along, child.  Oh...by the way...Bless your heart.
Click to expand...

There's no quid pro quo on Biden's part unless you can show he personally got something out of it -- and you can't.


----------



## OKTexas

RealDave said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's a problem for the left..........3 years of I GOTCHA..........and FLOP.
> 
> And here we go again............You guys are so wrong all the time.........why should anyone listen to people who are always wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Again? We haven't been going after Trump for 3 years. You're delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name how the left has been going after Trump for 3 years.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Comey started in mid 2016 and they haven't stopped since.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Mueller investigation was done by Republicans.
Click to expand...



Bullshit, the only so called Republican was the senile figurehead.

.


----------



## beagle9

Daryl Hunt said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you could afford it alright, it's just that you didn't realize it when they forced you to pay for others healthcare by making you pay a penalty to the IRS even if you didn't need healthcare insurance yourself. It was the first shot across the bow into turning this country into a socialist country to be run by the Democrats. Hillary losing was shocking to these people for whom had it all laid out in the perfect plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Health Care for All is not free.  I am already under something like that and I pay for it.   All of us under Medicare and Tricare don't get either for free.  But, trust me, if it's a life changing and potential house losing situation I am fortunate to have both.  The more I make, the higher my premiums are.  But they aren't anywhere near like many pay under civilian HMOs or even ACA.  There are already millions of us on it and the system is not going broke.  So stop this sniveling and do something that actually works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions already ensnared eh ?? Stop the dependency, and do something that actually works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Medicare is going broke.  I'm certain that so is Tricare.  I don't know if the later has ever broken even.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why we must keep a strong economy going or all hell is going to break loose in all our safety net programs for the elderly and for the poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What, and give up the idea of having voluntary Extermination Stations for the Old, Sick and Poor?
Click to expand...

Good grief, and Bush and company assisted in the knocking of the two world trade centers to the ground eh ?????  Go play in your conspirital world, but don't expect any other to follow you there.


----------



## toobfreak

charwin95 said:


> Nope. Actually it’s more like 25 - 0.



That's want we want for 2020.  Another generation of stupid Tards who over-estimate their position right up to the very end!  Good Boy!  You keep sucking on that Trump dildo with the cherry-flavored impeachment condom on it.  Slurp!  Slurp!


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wish....
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs wishes when we have Trump's admission...?
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it..."*_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden:  ‘I’m telling you, you’re not getting the billion dollars.’ … I looked at them and said, ‘I’m leaving in six hours. If the prosecutor is not fired, you’re not getting the money.’ Well, son of a b----. He got fired. And they put in place someone who was solid at the time.”
> 
> 
> That is some quid pro quo, don't need an imagination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who got the quo?
> 
> With Biden, the US policy got the quo by fighting the corruption in the Ukraine so we could send them aid.
> 
> With your fast asssed orange buddy, the quo was damage to his political foe.
> 
> I suspect that even a fucking moron liar like you can get that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake Dave, I've already showed how you lie to make your points.  You're a silly child.
> You denying the quid pro quo with Biden just shows how much of a liar you are.
> His son was going to be investigated by the prosecutor, and uncle Joe shut it down with
> his quid pro quo/extortion/bribery.  Please....run along, child.  Oh...by the way...Bless your heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no quid pro quo on Biden's part unless you can show he personally got something out of it -- and you can't.
Click to expand...

He got the prosecutor fired... Checkmate.


----------



## OKTexas

Daryl Hunt said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It applies in civil law also.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ another dumbfuck who can't comprehend the difference between criminal prosecutions and civil complaints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I can, most of the protections provided a criminal defendant are also provided to a civil defendant. The right to face your accuser is one of them.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far we have lots of accusers & Trump  can come to the hearings & face everyone of them.
> 
> Then he can go under oath & testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So far you got nothing except some folks that think they heard or presumed they heard something. That's  not evidence. The transcript damn sure doesn't verify a damn thing, except Trump did nothing wrong.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is enough there.  This isn't a criminal trial.  It's a political trial.  The criminal trial comes later after Rump  leaves office.  And he has to do it all on his own dime.  Except, NY state is going to freeze his assets so Rump may have to use a Public Defender.  Now, wouldn't that be rich?
Click to expand...



Yeah, you keep thinking that when the Senate Judiciary committee inserts requirements in the senate impeachment rules, that the house can only present evidence that complies with Federal Criminal evidentiary procedures. Try to politic that commie. LMAO


----------



## Daryl Hunt

beagle9 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Health Care for All is not free.  I am already under something like that and I pay for it.   All of us under Medicare and Tricare don't get either for free.  But, trust me, if it's a life changing and potential house losing situation I am fortunate to have both.  The more I make, the higher my premiums are.  But they aren't anywhere near like many pay under civilian HMOs or even ACA.  There are already millions of us on it and the system is not going broke.  So stop this sniveling and do something that actually works.
> 
> 
> 
> Millions already ensnared eh ?? Stop the dependency, and do something that actually works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Medicare is going broke.  I'm certain that so is Tricare.  I don't know if the later has ever broken even.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why we must keep a strong economy going or all hell is going to break loose in all our safety net programs for the elderly and for the poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What, and give up the idea of having voluntary Extermination Stations for the Old, Sick and Poor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good grief, and Bush and company assisted in the knocking of the two world trade centers to the ground eh ?????  Go play in your conspirital world, but don't expect any other to follow you there.
Click to expand...


Did you miss the sarcasm here?  Are all you Rumpsters devoid of a sense of humor?  Of did I accidentally stumble on a well kept secret you have been harboring from the rest of us.


----------



## beagle9

Daryl Hunt said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions already ensnared eh ?? Stop the dependency, and do something that actually works.
> 
> 
> 
> Medicare is going broke.  I'm certain that so is Tricare.  I don't know if the later has ever broken even.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why we must keep a strong economy going or all hell is going to break loose in all our safety net programs for the elderly and for the poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What, and give up the idea of having voluntary Extermination Stations for the Old, Sick and Poor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good grief, and Bush and company assisted in the knocking of the two world trade centers to the ground eh ?????  Go play in your conspirital world, but don't expect any other to follow you there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you miss the sarcasm here?  Are all you Rumpsters devoid of a sense of humor?  Of did I accidentally stumble on a well kept secret you have been harboring from the rest of us.
Click to expand...

Ohhhh it was sarcasm eh ?? Yeah right.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, the Constitution states it applies to "criminal prosecutions," not "trials."
> 
> Can you at least *try* not to be such a flaming dumbfuck??? At least fake it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It applies in civil law also.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ another dumbfuck who can't comprehend the difference between criminal prosecutions and civil complaints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I can, most of the protections provided a criminal defendant are also provided to a civil defendant. The right to face your accuser is one of them.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it, given the Constitution states it applies to "criminal prosecutions" ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you could read you'd know that Federal Civil Procedure almost perfectly mirrors Federal Criminal Procedure. Compliant, discovery, jury selection, trial and verdict.
> 
> civil procedure
Click to expand...

LOLOL

If you could read, you never would have posted that link which also calls you an imbecile....

_The judicial system is essentially divided into two types of cases: civil and criminal. Thus, *a study of Civil Procedure is basically a study of the procedures that apply in cases that are not criminal*._​
More to the point that you're a dumbfuck....


Ten Broeck Dupont, Inc. v. Brooks, __ S.W.3d __, 2009 WL 1439178 (Ky. May 21, 2009) – "'the Sixth Amendment does not apply to civil cases.'"

The Sixth Amendment applies only to criminal proceedings.

t the 6th Amendment does not apply to civil proceedings.

because the 6th Amendment right to counsel is a right that attaches in criminal prosecutions, there is generally no right to counsel in civil proceedings.

But the 6th Amendment covers only criminal cases.

Does the 6th Amendment, right to a speedy trial, apply to public/private corporations, such as Facebook and Twitter? No, it does not apply to civil litigation matters but only to those persons who have been criminally charged with wrongdoing.

6th amendment does not apply to civil proceedings


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs wishes when we have Trump's admission...?
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it..."*_​
> 
> 
> 
> Biden:  ‘I’m telling you, you’re not getting the billion dollars.’ … I looked at them and said, ‘I’m leaving in six hours. If the prosecutor is not fired, you’re not getting the money.’ Well, son of a b----. He got fired. And they put in place someone who was solid at the time.”
> 
> 
> That is some quid pro quo, don't need an imagination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who got the quo?
> 
> With Biden, the US policy got the quo by fighting the corruption in the Ukraine so we could send them aid.
> 
> With your fast asssed orange buddy, the quo was damage to his political foe.
> 
> I suspect that even a fucking moron liar like you can get that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake Dave, I've already showed how you lie to make your points.  You're a silly child.
> You denying the quid pro quo with Biden just shows how much of a liar you are.
> His son was going to be investigated by the prosecutor, and uncle Joe shut it down with
> his quid pro quo/extortion/bribery.  Please....run along, child.  Oh...by the way...Bless your heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no quid pro quo on Biden's part unless you can show he personally got something out of it -- and you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He got the prosecutor fired... Checkmate.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

You just mated yourself, ya moron. You failed to show how Biden gained personally from that.


----------



## Zorro!

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, the Constitution states it applies to "criminal prosecutions," not "trials."
> 
> Can you at least *try* not to be such a flaming dumbfuck??? At least fake it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It applies in civil law also.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ another dumbfuck who can't comprehend the difference between criminal prosecutions and civil complaints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I can, most of the protections provided a criminal defendant are also provided to a civil defendant. The right to face your accuser is one of them.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it, given the Constitution states it applies to "criminal prosecutions" ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you could read you'd know that Federal Civil Procedure almost perfectly mirrors Federal Criminal Procedure. Compliant, discovery, jury selection, trial and verdict.
> 
> civil procedure
Click to expand...

They think they can hotwire the rules to get the outcome they want, when the outcome they desire requires a very broad consensus, which will not occur with complete confidence that the process has been above reproach.


----------



## Faun

Zorro! said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It applies in civil law also.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ another dumbfuck who can't comprehend the difference between criminal prosecutions and civil complaints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I can, most of the protections provided a criminal defendant are also provided to a civil defendant. The right to face your accuser is one of them.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it, given the Constitution states it applies to "criminal prosecutions" ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you could read you'd know that Federal Civil Procedure almost perfectly mirrors Federal Criminal Procedure. Compliant, discovery, jury selection, trial and verdict.
> 
> civil procedure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They think they can hotwire the rules to get the outcome they want, when the outcome they desire requires a very broad consensus, which will not occur with complete confidence that the process has been above reproach.
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck, there's nothing you can say that will redeem your fellow dumbfuck. The 6th Amendment applies to criminal cases, not civil cases. If fucking says so....

_*In all criminal prosecutions*, the accused shall enjoy the right to a speedy and public trial, by an impartial jury of the State and district *wherein the crime shall have been committed*, which district shall have been previously ascertained by law, and to be informed of the nature and cause of the accusation; to be confronted with the witnesses against him; to have compulsory process for obtaining witnesses in his favor, and to have the Assistance of Counsel for his defence._​


----------



## Uncensored2008

BluesLegend said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't get blues is Dems have the smartest most well informed people in the media and as ambassadors and in our reps in congress ,and repubs have nothing better than to call them non trumpers and liars ?? Can't you see what trump and the few loyal to him are doing to America?? And it ain't good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dem's only appear smart in comparison to nitwits like AOC and Pelosi. Hence your confusion when a guy like George Bush whoops your ass twice. The man could barely complete a sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a big fan of AOC but Pelosi is very bright very capable,,,,,,,,and you want to blame gwb on dems  ?? Who tf voted for him??  I have to admit I did in 2000,,,, I'll never forget that mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pelosi is so smart she presided over the biggest historical Dem loss in nearly 100 years that's how good she is. Oh wait
Click to expand...


And she is doubling down. 2020 will be a blowout, the Communists will be routed in the house and lose position in the Senate. It's forgone that Trump will easily win reelection.


----------



## edward37

Uncensored2008 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't get blues is Dems have the smartest most well informed people in the media and as ambassadors and in our reps in congress ,and repubs have nothing better than to call them non trumpers and liars ?? Can't you see what trump and the few loyal to him are doing to America?? And it ain't good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dem's only appear smart in comparison to nitwits like AOC and Pelosi. Hence your confusion when a guy like George Bush whoops your ass twice. The man could barely complete a sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a big fan of AOC but Pelosi is very bright very capable,,,,,,,,and you want to blame gwb on dems  ?? Who tf voted for him??  I have to admit I did in 2000,,,, I'll never forget that mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pelosi is so smart she presided over the biggest historical Dem loss in nearly 100 years that's how good she is. Oh wait
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And she is doubling down. 2020 will be a blowout, the Communists will be routed in the house and lose position in the Senate. It's forgone that Trump will easily win reelection.
Click to expand...

You might be right if America puts up with his bullshit again  I have faith in you repubs


----------



## beautress

charwin95 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no quid pro quo. Your hatred for the President is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what Sondland admitted at the hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did when one of the Republican ranking members told him to quote what the President told him. And after his memory had been refreshed by Jim Jordan, he parrotted the reading from the phone call replayed. The President said effectively, "I want nothing. I want nothing. No quid pro quo." You'd know that if you ever bothered to listen to the phone call that was also recorded and replayed on a conservative news program whihc your fellow democrats constantly diss, even when it is obvious the tape is authentic. Sondland parrotted exactly what the president said, and he remembered it well, but not until a Republican House member questioned him. That changed the entire morning arranged quotations by Democrats trying to conceal what the President Donald Trump actually said by avoiding it entirely and making certain it was not placed in Sondland's 22 pages of opening testimony papers, for which the Republicans jumped on this tangled web weaver like ugly on an ape, which Sondland a lot more than deserved for concealing the actual words of President Trump all morning long. But Jim Jordan wasn't worried. he had the actual tape, and he reminded everyone what the president said in a way they couldn't ignore it.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter what Jordan, Nunes or you said. It doesn’t matter.
> 
> What matter is he admitted there is quid pro quo.
> 
> You people are bunch of LIARS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, we're well-informed. You missed the afternoon questioning of Sonland. He admitted that President Trump told him directly NO QUID PRO QUO. Earlier in the morning, he gave a presumption dreampt up in his pointy head, and he had zero evidence of quid pro quo, and in fact, he obfuscated Trump's telling him NO QUID PRO QUO!!!!! IN NO UNCERTAIN TERMS.
> 
> You're too lazy to find out the facts, it's not my fault if you make yourself and the Democrat Party look even worse by taking the arrogant path of refusal to review the evidence brought forth, and instead preferr unfounded presumptions that are phonier than a 3 dollar bill.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter what Jordan and Nunes are bullshiting.
> 
> What matter is..... the chairman of the committee Schiff are saying.
> Yes there is a quid pro quo.
Click to expand...

No there isn't. Schiff said long ago when President Trump took office he would be Hillary's insurance policy, but you wouldn't want to be him when the truth about him is revealed. Oh, wait. The truth about him has already been revealed, but the leftist Press ignores the truth to please Soros investments in getting rid of an American President to appease the Hillary humongous ego in scorch the earth revenge activities instead of Schiff trying to lift so much as a finger to help the American people who are being neglected by the Democrat Congress fucking the entire world out of the truth. meh.


----------



## Uncensored2008

OKTexas said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ another dumbfuck who can't comprehend the difference between criminal prosecutions and civil complaints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I can, most of the protections provided a criminal defendant are also provided to a civil defendant. The right to face your accuser is one of them.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far we have lots of accusers & Trump  can come to the hearings & face everyone of them.
> 
> Then he can go under oath & testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So far you got nothing except some folks that think they heard or presumed they heard something. That's  not evidence. The transcript damn sure doesn't verify a damn thing, except Trump did nothing wrong.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is enough there.  This isn't a criminal trial.  It's a political trial.  The criminal trial comes later after Rump  leaves office.  And he has to do it all on his own dime.  Except, NY state is going to freeze his assets so Rump may have to use a Public Defender.  Now, wouldn't that be rich?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you keep thinking that when the Senate Judiciary committee inserts requirements in the senate impeachment rules, that the house can only present evidence that complies with Federal Criminal evidentiary procedures. Try to politic that commie. LMAO
Click to expand...


Then NOTHING Lying Schitt fabricated could be presented?


----------



## Uncensored2008

edward37 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't get blues is Dems have the smartest most well informed people in the media and as ambassadors and in our reps in congress ,and repubs have nothing better than to call them non trumpers and liars ?? Can't you see what trump and the few loyal to him are doing to America?? And it ain't good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dem's only appear smart in comparison to nitwits like AOC and Pelosi. Hence your confusion when a guy like George Bush whoops your ass twice. The man could barely complete a sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a big fan of AOC but Pelosi is very bright very capable,,,,,,,,and you want to blame gwb on dems  ?? Who tf voted for him??  I have to admit I did in 2000,,,, I'll never forget that mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pelosi is so smart she presided over the biggest historical Dem loss in nearly 100 years that's how good she is. Oh wait
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And she is doubling down. 2020 will be a blowout, the Communists will be routed in the house and lose position in the Senate. It's forgone that Trump will easily win reelection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might be right if America puts up with his bullshit again  I have faith in you repubs
Click to expand...


Tell me eddie, do you think the Soviet Star Chamber and the Stalinist Show Trial HELPED you Communists? Do you think your chances of retaining the 18 seats needed for your majority are better now than they were before Lying Schitt started?


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Uncensored2008 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I can, most of the protections provided a criminal defendant are also provided to a civil defendant. The right to face your accuser is one of them.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far we have lots of accusers & Trump  can come to the hearings & face everyone of them.
> 
> Then he can go under oath & testify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So far you got nothing except some folks that think they heard or presumed they heard something. That's  not evidence. The transcript damn sure doesn't verify a damn thing, except Trump did nothing wrong.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is enough there.  This isn't a criminal trial.  It's a political trial.  The criminal trial comes later after Rump  leaves office.  And he has to do it all on his own dime.  Except, NY state is going to freeze his assets so Rump may have to use a Public Defender.  Now, wouldn't that be rich?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you keep thinking that when the Senate Judiciary committee inserts requirements in the senate impeachment rules, that the house can only present evidence that complies with Federal Criminal evidentiary procedures. Try to politic that commie. LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then NOTHING Lying Schitt fabricated could be presented?
Click to expand...


And nothing the lying House republicans presented can be either.  In fact, both sides from the House can only sit in the nose bleed seats and shut their Fing mouths.


----------



## beautress

Uncensored2008 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dem's only appear smart in comparison to nitwits like AOC and Pelosi. Hence your confusion when a guy like George Bush whoops your ass twice. The man could barely complete a sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a big fan of AOC but Pelosi is very bright very capable,,,,,,,,and you want to blame gwb on dems  ?? Who tf voted for him??  I have to admit I did in 2000,,,, I'll never forget that mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pelosi is so smart she presided over the biggest historical Dem loss in nearly 100 years that's how good she is. Oh wait
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And she is doubling down. 2020 will be a blowout, the Communists will be routed in the house and lose position in the Senate. It's forgone that Trump will easily win reelection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might be right if America puts up with his bullshit again  I have faith in you repubs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me eddie, do you think the Soviet Star Chamber and the Stalinist Show Trial HELPED you Communists? Do you think your chances of retaining the 18 seats needed for your majority are better now than they were before Lying Schitt started?
Click to expand...

I think that one went outta the park. Home run!


----------



## Daryl Hunt

beautress said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a big fan of AOC but Pelosi is very bright very capable,,,,,,,,and you want to blame gwb on dems  ?? Who tf voted for him??  I have to admit I did in 2000,,,, I'll never forget that mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi is so smart she presided over the biggest historical Dem loss in nearly 100 years that's how good she is. Oh wait
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And she is doubling down. 2020 will be a blowout, the Communists will be routed in the house and lose position in the Senate. It's forgone that Trump will easily win reelection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might be right if America puts up with his bullshit again  I have faith in you repubs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me eddie, do you think the Soviet Star Chamber and the Stalinist Show Trial HELPED you Communists? Do you think your chances of retaining the 18 seats needed for your majority are better now than they were before Lying Schitt started?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that one went outta the park. Home run!
Click to expand...


It's the bottom of the 5th and a new pitcher is warming up.  it's a new ballgame.  Doubleday would be proud.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's a problem for the left..........3 years of I GOTCHA..........and FLOP.
> 
> And here we go again............You guys are so wrong all the time.........why should anyone listen to people who are always wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Again? We haven't been going after Trump for 3 years. You're delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name how the left has been going after Trump for 3 years.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Comey started in mid 2016 and they haven't stopped since.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Mueller investigation was done by Republicans.
Click to expand...


How was it done by Republicans when everybody on his team was an anti-Trump'r or Hillary supporter?


----------



## edward37

Uncensored2008 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dem's only appear smart in comparison to nitwits like AOC and Pelosi. Hence your confusion when a guy like George Bush whoops your ass twice. The man could barely complete a sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a big fan of AOC but Pelosi is very bright very capable,,,,,,,,and you want to blame gwb on dems  ?? Who tf voted for him??  I have to admit I did in 2000,,,, I'll never forget that mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pelosi is so smart she presided over the biggest historical Dem loss in nearly 100 years that's how good she is. Oh wait
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And she is doubling down. 2020 will be a blowout, the Communists will be routed in the house and lose position in the Senate. It's forgone that Trump will easily win reelection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might be right if America puts up with his bullshit again  I have faith in you repubs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me eddie, do you think the Soviet Star Chamber and the Stalinist Show Trial HELPED you Communists? Do you think your chances of retaining the 18 seats needed for your majority are better now than they were before Lying Schitt started?
Click to expand...

I really think ,now that you asked ,that you're in serious jeopardy of losing the senate when America finds out how you played Russia against America How your 3 POS conspired to make the AH trump seem innocent


----------



## Uncensored2008

Daryl Hunt said:


> And nothing the lying House republicans presented can be either.  In fact, both sides from the House can only sit in the nose bleed seats and shut their Fing mouths.



The house Republicans were not permitted to present anything.

You should have watched the Stalinist Show Trial, it really exposed just how evil you Communists really are.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ another dumbfuck who can't comprehend the difference between criminal prosecutions and civil complaints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I can, most of the protections provided a criminal defendant are also provided to a civil defendant. The right to face your accuser is one of them.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it, given the Constitution states it applies to "criminal prosecutions" ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you could read you'd know that Federal Civil Procedure almost perfectly mirrors Federal Criminal Procedure. Compliant, discovery, jury selection, trial and verdict.
> 
> civil procedure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They think they can hotwire the rules to get the outcome they want, when the outcome they desire requires a very broad consensus, which will not occur with complete confidence that the process has been above reproach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, there's nothing you can say that will redeem your fellow dumbfuck. The 6th Amendment applies to criminal cases, not civil cases. If fucking says so....
> 
> _*In all criminal prosecutions*, the accused shall enjoy the right to a speedy and public trial, by an impartial jury of the State and district *wherein the crime shall have been committed*, which district shall have been previously ascertained by law, and to be informed of the nature and cause of the accusation; to be confronted with the witnesses against him; to have compulsory process for obtaining witnesses in his favor, and to have the Assistance of Counsel for his defence._​
Click to expand...



What this stupid commie dumb fuck won't tell you is the right to face your accusers is applicable in both Civil and Criminal procedures and that was the topic of discussion.

.


----------



## beautress

OKTexas said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again? We haven't been going after Trump for 3 years. You're delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> What??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name how the left has been going after Trump for 3 years.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Comey started in mid 2016 and they haven't stopped since.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Mueller investigation was done by Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, the only so called Republican was the senile figurehead.
> 
> .
Click to expand...




Daryl Hunt said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi is so smart she presided over the biggest historical Dem loss in nearly 100 years that's how good she is. Oh wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she is doubling down. 2020 will be a blowout, the Communists will be routed in the house and lose position in the Senate. It's forgone that Trump will easily win reelection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might be right if America puts up with his bullshit again  I have faith in you repubs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me eddie, do you think the Soviet Star Chamber and the Stalinist Show Trial HELPED you Communists? Do you think your chances of retaining the 18 seats needed for your majority are better now than they were before Lying Schitt started?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that one went outta the park. Home run!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the bottom of the 5th and a new pitcher is warming up.  it's a new ballgame.  Doubleday would be proud.
Click to expand...

You ain't seen nothing yet, honey.


----------



## Uncensored2008

edward37 said:


> I really think ,now that you asked ,that you're in serious jeopardy of losing the senate when America finds out how you played Russia against America How your 3 POS conspired to make the AH trump seem innocent



Uh eddie, you already lost on the collusion conspiracy theory; this is about Trump trying to investigate Joe Biden taking kickbacks from Burisma. According to you Communists, corruption is okay, investigating corruption is impeachable.

Your dementia is really kicking in....


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Uncensored2008 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> And nothing the lying House republicans presented can be either.  In fact, both sides from the House can only sit in the nose bleed seats and shut their Fing mouths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The house Republicans were not permitted to present anything.
> 
> You should have watched the Stalinist Show Trial, it really exposed just how evil you Communists really are.
Click to expand...


They presented 3 witnesses.  But when push came to shove, those witnesses didn't work out the way the Republicans thought they would.  Considering you continually spout trash that comes directly from the GRU, it appears that you are more of a communist than I ever will be, comrade.  Hows the weather in Moscow.


----------



## beautress

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden:  ‘I’m telling you, you’re not getting the billion dollars.’ … I looked at them and said, ‘I’m leaving in six hours. If the prosecutor is not fired, you’re not getting the money.’ Well, son of a b----. He got fired. And they put in place someone who was solid at the time.”
> 
> 
> That is some quid pro quo, don't need an imagination
> 
> 
> 
> Who got the quo?
> 
> With Biden, the US policy got the quo by fighting the corruption in the Ukraine so we could send them aid.
> 
> With your fast asssed orange buddy, the quo was damage to his political foe.
> 
> I suspect that even a fucking moron liar like you can get that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake Dave, I've already showed how you lie to make your points.  You're a silly child.
> You denying the quid pro quo with Biden just shows how much of a liar you are.
> His son was going to be investigated by the prosecutor, and uncle Joe shut it down with
> his quid pro quo/extortion/bribery.  Please....run along, child.  Oh...by the way...Bless your heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no quid pro quo on Biden's part unless you can show he personally got something out of it -- and you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He got the prosecutor fired... Checkmate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You just mated yourself, ya moron. You failed to show how Biden gained personally from that.
Click to expand...

Public servants who wreak of improprieties need to sit in the corner for a few years at Leavenworth until they are cured of their thieving and attempted joint coverups.


----------



## beautress

'Night everyone. Time for warm lemon and soda throat therapy.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Daryl Hunt said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> And nothing the lying House republicans presented can be either.  In fact, both sides from the House can only sit in the nose bleed seats and shut their Fing mouths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The house Republicans were not permitted to present anything.
> 
> You should have watched the Stalinist Show Trial, it really exposed just how evil you Communists really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They presented 3 witnesses.  But when push came to shove, those witnesses didn't work out the way the Republicans thought they would.  Considering you continually spout trash that comes directly from the GRU, it appears that you are more of a communist than I ever will be, comrade.  Hows the weather in Moscow.
Click to expand...








 You fucking commies are the dumbest turds on earth.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Uncensored2008 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> And nothing the lying House republicans presented can be either.  In fact, both sides from the House can only sit in the nose bleed seats and shut their Fing mouths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The house Republicans were not permitted to present anything.
> 
> You should have watched the Stalinist Show Trial, it really exposed just how evil you Communists really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They presented 3 witnesses.  But when push came to shove, those witnesses didn't work out the way the Republicans thought they would.  Considering you continually spout trash that comes directly from the GRU, it appears that you are more of a communist than I ever will be, comrade.  Hows the weather in Moscow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fucking commies are the dumbest turds on earth.
Click to expand...


You mean you missed the white panel truck?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Daryl Hunt said:


> You mean you missed the white panel truck?



Is that the one that takes you to and from the home?


----------



## idb

bripat9643 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know the reason:  it's because Democrats are deranged moon-bats who have been wanting to impeach Trump since the day elected, especially the so-called "whistleblower."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we know that Eric Fucking Ciaramella is the mole, the democrats are fucked. It's about on the level of Chuck Schumer filing a complaint...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The identity of the whistle blower or his evidence no longer matters.
> The investigation has moved on well past him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  We all know it matters, and he will certainly have to testify in the Senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...it doesn't matter and I'm sure the Senate will be much more interested in testimony from all the witnesses with firsthand knowledge of the President's actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  You are incredibly naive.  The Senate will be very interested to learn how the so-called "whistleblower" conspired with Schiff-for-Brains and his staff to launch this coup against Trump.
Click to expand...

What does it matter?
The important thing is whether he committed an impeachable offence or not.
It doesn't matter who reported it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

idb said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we know that Eric Fucking Ciaramella is the mole, the democrats are fucked. It's about on the level of Chuck Schumer filing a complaint...
> 
> 
> 
> The identity of the whistle blower or his evidence no longer matters.
> The investigation has moved on well past him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  We all know it matters, and he will certainly have to testify in the Senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...it doesn't matter and I'm sure the Senate will be much more interested in testimony from all the witnesses with firsthand knowledge of the President's actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  You are incredibly naive.  The Senate will be very interested to learn how the so-called "whistleblower" conspired with Schiff-for-Brains and his staff to launch this coup against Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What dos it matter?
> The important thing is whether he committed an impeachable offence or not.
> It doesn't matter who reported it.
Click to expand...


By defeating Hillary?

After all, you Communists vowed to impeach before he was even sworn it.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> 
> 
> For one, for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wish....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who needs wishes when we have Trump's admission...?
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it..."*_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden:  ‘I’m telling you, you’re not getting the billion dollars.’ … I looked at them and said, ‘I’m leaving in six hours. If the prosecutor is not fired, you’re not getting the money.’ Well, son of a b----. He got fired. And they put in place someone who was solid at the time.”
> 
> 
> That is some quid pro quo, don't need an imagination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who got the quo?
> 
> With Biden, the US policy got the quo by fighting the corruption in the Ukraine so we could send them aid.
> 
> With your fast asssed orange buddy, the quo was damage to his political foe.
> 
> I suspect that even a fucking moron liar like you can get that.
Click to expand...


So where is this damage at?


----------



## idb

bripat9643 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> The identity of the whistle blower or his evidence no longer matters.
> The investigation has moved on well past him.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL!  We all know it matters, and he will certainly have to testify in the Senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...it doesn't matter and I'm sure the Senate will be much more interested in testimony from all the witnesses with firsthand knowledge of the President's actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it doesn't matter, then why are Schiff ass kissing turds like you trying so hard to get everyone to ignore him?
> 
> The Senate is going to rake the so-called "whistleblower" over the coals.  For a least a week we will be regaled with all the evidence that he hates Trump and that he has been conspiring for three years stage a coup against him.
> 
> Schiff will also have his time in the hot seat.  He won't be coming back to the House next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...what does it matter if the whistleblower is the biggest Trump-hating Communist in the universe?
> The enquiry is proceeding to uncover actual testimony from first-hand witnesses.
> The whistleblower is no longer relevant to the process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter how many times you claim otherwise, the whistleblower is highly relevant.
Click to expand...

No he/she isn't if it's proven that he committed an impeachable offence.


----------



## idb

Uncensored2008 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> The identity of the whistle blower or his evidence no longer matters.
> The investigation has moved on well past him.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL!  We all know it matters, and he will certainly have to testify in the Senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...it doesn't matter and I'm sure the Senate will be much more interested in testimony from all the witnesses with firsthand knowledge of the President's actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  You are incredibly naive.  The Senate will be very interested to learn how the so-called "whistleblower" conspired with Schiff-for-Brains and his staff to launch this coup against Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What dos it matter?
> The important thing is whether he committed an impeachable offence or not.
> It doesn't matter who reported it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By defeating Hillary?
> 
> After all, you Communists vowed to impeach before he was even sworn it.
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## OKTexas

idb said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we know that Eric Fucking Ciaramella is the mole, the democrats are fucked. It's about on the level of Chuck Schumer filing a complaint...
> 
> 
> 
> The identity of the whistle blower or his evidence no longer matters.
> The investigation has moved on well past him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  We all know it matters, and he will certainly have to testify in the Senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...it doesn't matter and I'm sure the Senate will be much more interested in testimony from all the witnesses with firsthand knowledge of the President's actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  You are incredibly naive.  The Senate will be very interested to learn how the so-called "whistleblower" conspired with Schiff-for-Brains and his staff to launch this coup against Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does it matter?
> The important thing is whether he committed an impeachable offence or not.
> It doesn't matter who reported it.
Click to expand...



It matters, the so called WB claimed to have spoken to 4 people, if they discussed a classified call with him and he didn't have a need to know, those 4 people are in deep shit. There are no WB protections associated with this hoax, which have been proven at least 4 times in this thread and in others. shitt is just trying to cover his own ass or someone in his staff that coordinated with him. If it gets to the senate you can bet your butt he will be called. shitt won't be able to keep him hidden.

.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Daryl Hunt said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get a conviction.........you don't have Jack Squat.   And you don't have a prayer in the Senate........
> 
> So this is NOISE.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, the House impeaches, not the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so stupid, you actually _think_ Clinton wasn't impeached!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't Impeach him...............You can play this game all you want....it's just words........if you can't win the case in the Senate............You have done NOTHING........NADDA..
> 
> And you can't win there..........and you know it............
> 
> In a Real Court they would have laughed you out of it....
> 
> After 3 years of trying...........you have 2 things.
> 
> Jack.............and
> 
> Shit..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it were a real court and the DA acted like the AG does, he would be rode out of town on a rail and disbarred in a few states.  And the sitting Judge would be from the Judicial Department, the 12 jurors would be selected from the greater population.  What we have is the AG is corrupt and the Jury is bought off.  So much for justice.  The only saving grace might be the Chief Justice residing.  Can you imagine if the Chief Justice requires Rump to testify and he says NO, Executive Privilege.  How'd that work out for Nixon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nixon resigned dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He resigned to prevent having to testify in the Senate.  BTW, I voted for Nixon twice after looking at the alternatives.  the reasoning was a Crook was a step up from a bungling idiot twice over.  Even with Watergate being held over his head, Nixon won by a landslide for reelection.  Nixon was just a Crook.  We could live with that.  Rump is a Mob Boss style crook and we can't live with that.  Surprise, I voted more Republican than I ever did Democrat until the Party of Rump seized control of the GOP and made it the POT.  There are one hell of a lot of us out here.  We don't want the GOP gone, we want the Party of Rump gone so we can rebuild the GOP into something we can be proud of.  Until then, don't look for us to support nor vote for Rump and his supporters.  If it allows the Dems to win a few then that's the price the Rumpsters should be willing to pay.  Not worry, when the Rumpsters are gone, we get the GOP back to business.
Click to expand...


By rebuilding the GOP, you mean rebuilding the establishment?  Because that's what we voted against.  

I know you can't be talking about rebuilding the GOP in a conservative way, because even though Trump never ran as a conservative, his policies and accomplishments are more conservative than any President in our time, and yes, I'm even including Reagan.


----------



## Uncensored2008

idb said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL!  We all know it matters, and he will certainly have to testify in the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> No...it doesn't matter and I'm sure the Senate will be much more interested in testimony from all the witnesses with firsthand knowledge of the President's actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  You are incredibly naive.  The Senate will be very interested to learn how the so-called "whistleblower" conspired with Schiff-for-Brains and his staff to launch this coup against Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What dos it matter?
> The important thing is whether he committed an impeachable offence or not.
> It doesn't matter who reported it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By defeating Hillary?
> 
> After all, you Communists vowed to impeach before he was even sworn it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
Click to expand...


Yes


----------



## Uncensored2008

OKTexas said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> The identity of the whistle blower or his evidence no longer matters.
> The investigation has moved on well past him.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL!  We all know it matters, and he will certainly have to testify in the Senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...it doesn't matter and I'm sure the Senate will be much more interested in testimony from all the witnesses with firsthand knowledge of the President's actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  You are incredibly naive.  The Senate will be very interested to learn how the so-called "whistleblower" conspired with Schiff-for-Brains and his staff to launch this coup against Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does it matter?
> The important thing is whether he committed an impeachable offence or not.
> It doesn't matter who reported it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It matters, the so called WB claimed to have spoken to 4 people, if they discussed a classified call with him and he didn't have a need to know, those 4 people are in deep shit. There are no WB protections associated with this hoax, which have been proven at least 4 times in this thread and in others. shitt is just trying to cover his own ass or someone in his staff that coordinated with him. If it gets to the senate you can bet your butt he will be called. shitt won't be able to keep him hidden.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Ciaramella will be the first one placed under subpoena if Piloshiti is dumb enough to send this to the Senate.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Daryl Hunt said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you TDS libs..............and your corrupt whores like Biden......
> 
> ahhhh..............
> 
> Now I feel much better thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr. Mueller hope you are feeling better............you looked  ill when testifying.........and didn't even know what was in the Report.......
> 
> Are you better now..........the meds helping..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller did exactly what he was supposed to do. Who knows why you think that's a problem for him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's a problem for the left..........3 years of I GOTCHA..........and FLOP.
> 
> And here we go again............You guys are so wrong all the time.........why should anyone listen to people who are always wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4 years of, "Here, hold my beer" by Rump says it all.  You want it to stop, get a President that doesn't do that.  And don't expect Rump not to do it.  It's Rump.
Click to expand...


We don't want Trump to stop.  That's why he has a 95% approval rating by Republicans.  He's doing a great job for this country.  If Democrats would stay out of his way, he'd be doing an even better job.  But that's the reason they keep trying to throw road blocks in front of him, because his way is working for the country.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, the House impeaches, not the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so stupid, you actually _think_ Clinton wasn't impeached!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't Impeach him...............You can play this game all you want....it's just words........if you can't win the case in the Senate............You have done NOTHING........NADDA..
> 
> And you can't win there..........and you know it............
> 
> In a Real Court they would have laughed you out of it....
> 
> After 3 years of trying...........you have 2 things.
> 
> Jack.............and
> 
> Shit..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it were a real court and the DA acted like the AG does, he would be rode out of town on a rail and disbarred in a few states.  And the sitting Judge would be from the Judicial Department, the 12 jurors would be selected from the greater population.  What we have is the AG is corrupt and the Jury is bought off.  So much for justice.  The only saving grace might be the Chief Justice residing.  Can you imagine if the Chief Justice requires Rump to testify and he says NO, Executive Privilege.  How'd that work out for Nixon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nixon resigned dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He resigned to prevent having to testify in the Senate.  BTW, I voted for Nixon twice after looking at the alternatives.  the reasoning was a Crook was a step up from a bungling idiot twice over.  Even with Watergate being held over his head, Nixon won by a landslide for reelection.  Nixon was just a Crook.  We could live with that.  Rump is a Mob Boss style crook and we can't live with that.  Surprise, I voted more Republican than I ever did Democrat until the Party of Rump seized control of the GOP and made it the POT.  There are one hell of a lot of us out here.  We don't want the GOP gone, we want the Party of Rump gone so we can rebuild the GOP into something we can be proud of.  Until then, don't look for us to support nor vote for Rump and his supporters.  If it allows the Dems to win a few then that's the price the Rumpsters should be willing to pay.  Not worry, when the Rumpsters are gone, we get the GOP back to business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By rebuilding the GOP, you mean rebuilding the establishment?  Because that's what we voted against.
> 
> I know you can't be talking about rebuilding the GOP in a conservative way, because even though Trump never ran as a conservative, his policies and accomplishments are more conservative than any President in our time, and yes, I'm even including Reagan.
Click to expand...


Go back to Ike.  It went to crap in the decade it wasn't in power.  Then it  continued to go south.  In 1952, there wasn't a whole hell of a lot of difference between Truman and Ike.  Somehow, both parties went to complete and utter bull crap.  Ike was a conservative.  And to a lesser degree so was Truman.  We have over a decade of Conservative Government.   And even some of Ike's and Truman's conservative Ideas overflowed into the Kennedy administration.  If Ike were running today, he would not have a party to run under.  

The Democrats are no longer Progessives.  They are too far left to wear that title.  And the Party of Rump is so far off the Conservative mark that calling it that is a bad joke.  What we have is what Europe faced in the late 20s and early 30s that cemented two different ideologies.  You will agree that the ones in control of the Democrat part are Socialists.  What you won't see is that the Party of Rump has swung closer to the Fascist way of thinking.  We are seeing what the Spaniards were faced with in 1936 where Germany and Italy Fascists were supporting one side while the USSR Communists (Socialists) were arming the other side.  The Fascists won because the Fascists recieved the weapons that would go into WWII and win the first couple of years while the Socialists were getting outdated junk.  Plus, the Fascists had a great military leader, the Socialists didn't.  

I don't need to go into the points that shows the leaders of the Democratic Party are leaning heavily to Socialism.  We both know them.  But the Party of Rump fulfills 12 of the 14 conditions that Bonito wrote on how he was going to establish a Fascist State with him as the President.  And he followed it to the letter.  If you can't see the similarities then you are not any better than an Italian Peasant in 1923.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't Impeach him...............You can play this game all you want....it's just words........if you can't win the case in the Senate............You have done NOTHING........NADDA..
> 
> And you can't win there..........and you know it............
> 
> In a Real Court they would have laughed you out of it....
> 
> After 3 years of trying...........you have 2 things.
> 
> Jack.............and
> 
> Shit..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it were a real court and the DA acted like the AG does, he would be rode out of town on a rail and disbarred in a few states.  And the sitting Judge would be from the Judicial Department, the 12 jurors would be selected from the greater population.  What we have is the AG is corrupt and the Jury is bought off.  So much for justice.  The only saving grace might be the Chief Justice residing.  Can you imagine if the Chief Justice requires Rump to testify and he says NO, Executive Privilege.  How'd that work out for Nixon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nixon resigned dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He resigned to prevent having to testify in the Senate.  BTW, I voted for Nixon twice after looking at the alternatives.  the reasoning was a Crook was a step up from a bungling idiot twice over.  Even with Watergate being held over his head, Nixon won by a landslide for reelection.  Nixon was just a Crook.  We could live with that.  Rump is a Mob Boss style crook and we can't live with that.  Surprise, I voted more Republican than I ever did Democrat until the Party of Rump seized control of the GOP and made it the POT.  There are one hell of a lot of us out here.  We don't want the GOP gone, we want the Party of Rump gone so we can rebuild the GOP into something we can be proud of.  Until then, don't look for us to support nor vote for Rump and his supporters.  If it allows the Dems to win a few then that's the price the Rumpsters should be willing to pay.  Not worry, when the Rumpsters are gone, we get the GOP back to business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By rebuilding the GOP, you mean rebuilding the establishment?  Because that's what we voted against.
> 
> I know you can't be talking about rebuilding the GOP in a conservative way, because even though Trump never ran as a conservative, his policies and accomplishments are more conservative than any President in our time, and yes, I'm even including Reagan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back to Ike.  It went to crap in the decade it wasn't in power.  Then it  continued to go south.  In 1952, there wasn't a whole hell of a lot of difference between Truman and Ike.  Somehow, both parties went to complete and utter bull crap.  Ike was a conservative.  And to a lesser degree so was Truman.  We have over a decade of Conservative Government.   And even some of Ike's and Truman's conservative Ideas overflowed into the Kennedy administration.  If Ike were running today, he would not have a party to run under.
> 
> The Democrats are no longer Progessives.  They are too far left to wear that title.  And the Party of Rump is so far off the Conservative mark that calling it that is a bad joke.  What we have is what Europe faced in the late 20s and early 30s that cemented two different ideologies.  You will agree that the ones in control of the Democrat part are Socialists.  What you won't see is that the Party of Rump has swung closer to the Fascist way of thinking.  We are seeing what the Spaniards were faced with in 1936 where Germany and Italy Fascists were supporting one side while the USSR Communists (Socialists) were arming the other side.  The Fascists won because the Fascists recieved the weapons that would go into WWII and win the first couple of years while the Socialists were getting outdated junk.  Plus, the Fascists had a great military leader, the Socialists didn't.
> 
> I don't need to go into the points that shows the leaders of the Democratic Party are leaning heavily to Socialism.  We both know them.  But the Party of Rump fulfills 12 of the 14 conditions that Bonito wrote on how he was going to establish a Fascist State with him as the President.  And he followed it to the letter.  If you can't see the similarities then you are not any better than an Italian Peasant in 1923.
Click to expand...


Again, I clearly stated in our lifetime.  We have lower taxes for everybody, from the rich to middle-class.  Less government dependents.  New records for employment for all minority groups.  A 70% reduction in border crossings since May.  Not only are jobs paying better money, but the median household income also broke a record.  Pretty stable and growing stock market.  These are all conservative ideologies, not fascism.  

If this is fascism, then I'm a convert.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it were a real court and the DA acted like the AG does, he would be rode out of town on a rail and disbarred in a few states.  And the sitting Judge would be from the Judicial Department, the 12 jurors would be selected from the greater population.  What we have is the AG is corrupt and the Jury is bought off.  So much for justice.  The only saving grace might be the Chief Justice residing.  Can you imagine if the Chief Justice requires Rump to testify and he says NO, Executive Privilege.  How'd that work out for Nixon?
> 
> 
> 
> Nixon resigned dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He resigned to prevent having to testify in the Senate.  BTW, I voted for Nixon twice after looking at the alternatives.  the reasoning was a Crook was a step up from a bungling idiot twice over.  Even with Watergate being held over his head, Nixon won by a landslide for reelection.  Nixon was just a Crook.  We could live with that.  Rump is a Mob Boss style crook and we can't live with that.  Surprise, I voted more Republican than I ever did Democrat until the Party of Rump seized control of the GOP and made it the POT.  There are one hell of a lot of us out here.  We don't want the GOP gone, we want the Party of Rump gone so we can rebuild the GOP into something we can be proud of.  Until then, don't look for us to support nor vote for Rump and his supporters.  If it allows the Dems to win a few then that's the price the Rumpsters should be willing to pay.  Not worry, when the Rumpsters are gone, we get the GOP back to business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By rebuilding the GOP, you mean rebuilding the establishment?  Because that's what we voted against.
> 
> I know you can't be talking about rebuilding the GOP in a conservative way, because even though Trump never ran as a conservative, his policies and accomplishments are more conservative than any President in our time, and yes, I'm even including Reagan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back to Ike.  It went to crap in the decade it wasn't in power.  Then it  continued to go south.  In 1952, there wasn't a whole hell of a lot of difference between Truman and Ike.  Somehow, both parties went to complete and utter bull crap.  Ike was a conservative.  And to a lesser degree so was Truman.  We have over a decade of Conservative Government.   And even some of Ike's and Truman's conservative Ideas overflowed into the Kennedy administration.  If Ike were running today, he would not have a party to run under.
> 
> The Democrats are no longer Progessives.  They are too far left to wear that title.  And the Party of Rump is so far off the Conservative mark that calling it that is a bad joke.  What we have is what Europe faced in the late 20s and early 30s that cemented two different ideologies.  You will agree that the ones in control of the Democrat part are Socialists.  What you won't see is that the Party of Rump has swung closer to the Fascist way of thinking.  We are seeing what the Spaniards were faced with in 1936 where Germany and Italy Fascists were supporting one side while the USSR Communists (Socialists) were arming the other side.  The Fascists won because the Fascists recieved the weapons that would go into WWII and win the first couple of years while the Socialists were getting outdated junk.  Plus, the Fascists had a great military leader, the Socialists didn't.
> 
> I don't need to go into the points that shows the leaders of the Democratic Party are leaning heavily to Socialism.  We both know them.  But the Party of Rump fulfills 12 of the 14 conditions that Bonito wrote on how he was going to establish a Fascist State with him as the President.  And he followed it to the letter.  If you can't see the similarities then you are not any better than an Italian Peasant in 1923.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, I clearly stated in our lifetime.  We have lower taxes for everybody, from the rich to middle-class.  Less government dependents.  New records for employment for all minority groups.  A 70% reduction in border crossings since May.  Not only are jobs paying better money, but the median household income also broke a record.  Pretty stable and growing stock market.  These are all conservative ideologies, not fascism.
> 
> If this is fascism, then I'm a convert.
Click to expand...


In the beginning, Benito had the same things.  Until he got his over 60% in congress which used to rewrite the Italian Constitution.  Mussolini also went after the Federal Court System as well and finally disbanded it since they would not bend to his wishes.  He used the new Constitution to do that as well as his brown shirts.  Yes, at first the creator of Fascism also helped Italy to prosper.  But once he got full control, it went to hell in a handbasket.  

There are only two things that prevents Rump from going full Fascist on everyone, the Supreme Court and the Constitution of the United States.  Benito found a work around using the same tactics Rump is using.  What is stopping him from having his Brown Shirts is the UCMJ for the Military.  We are protected from both a socialist government and a fascist government but both sides are trying very hard to win their battle.  

Now about the Economy.  As long as things go smoothly and is propped up like it is, you will be happy.  But the programs that would be needed for keeping it from going south are already in place.  We don't have any wiggle room.  So keep enjoying the good time.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nixon resigned dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He resigned to prevent having to testify in the Senate.  BTW, I voted for Nixon twice after looking at the alternatives.  the reasoning was a Crook was a step up from a bungling idiot twice over.  Even with Watergate being held over his head, Nixon won by a landslide for reelection.  Nixon was just a Crook.  We could live with that.  Rump is a Mob Boss style crook and we can't live with that.  Surprise, I voted more Republican than I ever did Democrat until the Party of Rump seized control of the GOP and made it the POT.  There are one hell of a lot of us out here.  We don't want the GOP gone, we want the Party of Rump gone so we can rebuild the GOP into something we can be proud of.  Until then, don't look for us to support nor vote for Rump and his supporters.  If it allows the Dems to win a few then that's the price the Rumpsters should be willing to pay.  Not worry, when the Rumpsters are gone, we get the GOP back to business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By rebuilding the GOP, you mean rebuilding the establishment?  Because that's what we voted against.
> 
> I know you can't be talking about rebuilding the GOP in a conservative way, because even though Trump never ran as a conservative, his policies and accomplishments are more conservative than any President in our time, and yes, I'm even including Reagan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back to Ike.  It went to crap in the decade it wasn't in power.  Then it  continued to go south.  In 1952, there wasn't a whole hell of a lot of difference between Truman and Ike.  Somehow, both parties went to complete and utter bull crap.  Ike was a conservative.  And to a lesser degree so was Truman.  We have over a decade of Conservative Government.   And even some of Ike's and Truman's conservative Ideas overflowed into the Kennedy administration.  If Ike were running today, he would not have a party to run under.
> 
> The Democrats are no longer Progessives.  They are too far left to wear that title.  And the Party of Rump is so far off the Conservative mark that calling it that is a bad joke.  What we have is what Europe faced in the late 20s and early 30s that cemented two different ideologies.  You will agree that the ones in control of the Democrat part are Socialists.  What you won't see is that the Party of Rump has swung closer to the Fascist way of thinking.  We are seeing what the Spaniards were faced with in 1936 where Germany and Italy Fascists were supporting one side while the USSR Communists (Socialists) were arming the other side.  The Fascists won because the Fascists recieved the weapons that would go into WWII and win the first couple of years while the Socialists were getting outdated junk.  Plus, the Fascists had a great military leader, the Socialists didn't.
> 
> I don't need to go into the points that shows the leaders of the Democratic Party are leaning heavily to Socialism.  We both know them.  But the Party of Rump fulfills 12 of the 14 conditions that Bonito wrote on how he was going to establish a Fascist State with him as the President.  And he followed it to the letter.  If you can't see the similarities then you are not any better than an Italian Peasant in 1923.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, I clearly stated in our lifetime.  We have lower taxes for everybody, from the rich to middle-class.  Less government dependents.  New records for employment for all minority groups.  A 70% reduction in border crossings since May.  Not only are jobs paying better money, but the median household income also broke a record.  Pretty stable and growing stock market.  These are all conservative ideologies, not fascism.
> 
> If this is fascism, then I'm a convert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the beginning, Benito had the same things.  Until he got his over 60% in congress which used to rewrite the Italian Constitution.  Mussolini also went after the Federal Court System as well and finally disbanded it since they would not bend to his wishes.  He used the new Constitution to do that as well as his brown shirts.  Yes, at first the creator of Fascism also helped Italy to prosper.  But once he got full control, it went to hell in a handbasket.
> 
> There are only two things that prevents Rump from going full Fascist on everyone, the Supreme Court and the Constitution of the United States.  Benito found a work around using the same tactics Rump is using.  What is stopping him from having his Brown Shirts is the UCMJ for the Military.  We are protected from both a socialist government and a fascist government but both sides are trying very hard to win their battle.
> 
> Now about the Economy.  As long as things go smoothly and is propped up like it is, you will be happy.  But the programs that would be needed for keeping it from going south are already in place.  We don't have any wiggle room.  So keep enjoying the good time.
Click to expand...


Dramatic much?

The fascists are those trying to perform a coup on a duly elected POTUS.


----------



## beautress

You nailed the situation of the melodrammer hammer <giggle>


----------



## Daryl Hunt

ColonelAngus said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> He resigned to prevent having to testify in the Senate.  BTW, I voted for Nixon twice after looking at the alternatives.  the reasoning was a Crook was a step up from a bungling idiot twice over.  Even with Watergate being held over his head, Nixon won by a landslide for reelection.  Nixon was just a Crook.  We could live with that.  Rump is a Mob Boss style crook and we can't live with that.  Surprise, I voted more Republican than I ever did Democrat until the Party of Rump seized control of the GOP and made it the POT.  There are one hell of a lot of us out here.  We don't want the GOP gone, we want the Party of Rump gone so we can rebuild the GOP into something we can be proud of.  Until then, don't look for us to support nor vote for Rump and his supporters.  If it allows the Dems to win a few then that's the price the Rumpsters should be willing to pay.  Not worry, when the Rumpsters are gone, we get the GOP back to business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By rebuilding the GOP, you mean rebuilding the establishment?  Because that's what we voted against.
> 
> I know you can't be talking about rebuilding the GOP in a conservative way, because even though Trump never ran as a conservative, his policies and accomplishments are more conservative than any President in our time, and yes, I'm even including Reagan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back to Ike.  It went to crap in the decade it wasn't in power.  Then it  continued to go south.  In 1952, there wasn't a whole hell of a lot of difference between Truman and Ike.  Somehow, both parties went to complete and utter bull crap.  Ike was a conservative.  And to a lesser degree so was Truman.  We have over a decade of Conservative Government.   And even some of Ike's and Truman's conservative Ideas overflowed into the Kennedy administration.  If Ike were running today, he would not have a party to run under.
> 
> The Democrats are no longer Progessives.  They are too far left to wear that title.  And the Party of Rump is so far off the Conservative mark that calling it that is a bad joke.  What we have is what Europe faced in the late 20s and early 30s that cemented two different ideologies.  You will agree that the ones in control of the Democrat part are Socialists.  What you won't see is that the Party of Rump has swung closer to the Fascist way of thinking.  We are seeing what the Spaniards were faced with in 1936 where Germany and Italy Fascists were supporting one side while the USSR Communists (Socialists) were arming the other side.  The Fascists won because the Fascists recieved the weapons that would go into WWII and win the first couple of years while the Socialists were getting outdated junk.  Plus, the Fascists had a great military leader, the Socialists didn't.
> 
> I don't need to go into the points that shows the leaders of the Democratic Party are leaning heavily to Socialism.  We both know them.  But the Party of Rump fulfills 12 of the 14 conditions that Bonito wrote on how he was going to establish a Fascist State with him as the President.  And he followed it to the letter.  If you can't see the similarities then you are not any better than an Italian Peasant in 1923.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, I clearly stated in our lifetime.  We have lower taxes for everybody, from the rich to middle-class.  Less government dependents.  New records for employment for all minority groups.  A 70% reduction in border crossings since May.  Not only are jobs paying better money, but the median household income also broke a record.  Pretty stable and growing stock market.  These are all conservative ideologies, not fascism.
> 
> If this is fascism, then I'm a convert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the beginning, Benito had the same things.  Until he got his over 60% in congress which used to rewrite the Italian Constitution.  Mussolini also went after the Federal Court System as well and finally disbanded it since they would not bend to his wishes.  He used the new Constitution to do that as well as his brown shirts.  Yes, at first the creator of Fascism also helped Italy to prosper.  But once he got full control, it went to hell in a handbasket.
> 
> There are only two things that prevents Rump from going full Fascist on everyone, the Supreme Court and the Constitution of the United States.  Benito found a work around using the same tactics Rump is using.  What is stopping him from having his Brown Shirts is the UCMJ for the Military.  We are protected from both a socialist government and a fascist government but both sides are trying very hard to win their battle.
> 
> Now about the Economy.  As long as things go smoothly and is propped up like it is, you will be happy.  But the programs that would be needed for keeping it from going south are already in place.  We don't have any wiggle room.  So keep enjoying the good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dramatic much?
> 
> The fascists are those trying to perform a coup on a duly elected POTUS.
Click to expand...


You keep telling yourself that.  But Fascism is an extreme rightwing and it's the extreme leftwingers you rag on continually about and those would be the other side of the coin, the Socialists.

You win an award.


----------



## okfine

Let's say the OMB put a hold on the Ukraine funding by mistake. That would be incompetent. How come that has never happened before?


----------



## bripat9643

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Words have meaning retard.
> 
> meeting
> [ˈmēdiNG]
> NOUN
> 
> an *assembly of people*, especially the members of a society or committee, for discussion or entertainment.
> "the early-dismissal policy will be discussed at our next meeting"
> synonyms:
> gathering · assembly · conference · congregation · convention ·
> [more]
> *a coming together of two or more people*, by chance or arrangement.
> "he intrigued her on their first meeting"
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, people can "come together" by phone to discuss matters. They don't have to come together physically. Just because you're older than the telephone doesn't mean they're not used for meetings. Rarely does a workday go by where I don't join a meeting by phone or by webex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Alternate means of communications are NOT meetings, shove your semantics.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> It's not semantics, dumbfuck. I work in an office with no less than a hundred conference rooms where people hold *meetings*. Ya know what's in *every* one 'em...?
> 
> *A telephone.*
> 
> Because some people dial into the meetings. Either by phone or from their laptops.
> 
> You're dumber than shit, ya know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't contradict what he said.    A telephone call is not a meeting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really.  It certainly can be.
Click to expand...

They are not synonymous, moron, and that's what FAUX implies.


----------



## bripat9643

Daryl Hunt said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> By rebuilding the GOP, you mean rebuilding the establishment?  Because that's what we voted against.
> 
> I know you can't be talking about rebuilding the GOP in a conservative way, because even though Trump never ran as a conservative, his policies and accomplishments are more conservative than any President in our time, and yes, I'm even including Reagan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to Ike.  It went to crap in the decade it wasn't in power.  Then it  continued to go south.  In 1952, there wasn't a whole hell of a lot of difference between Truman and Ike.  Somehow, both parties went to complete and utter bull crap.  Ike was a conservative.  And to a lesser degree so was Truman.  We have over a decade of Conservative Government.   And even some of Ike's and Truman's conservative Ideas overflowed into the Kennedy administration.  If Ike were running today, he would not have a party to run under.
> 
> The Democrats are no longer Progessives.  They are too far left to wear that title.  And the Party of Rump is so far off the Conservative mark that calling it that is a bad joke.  What we have is what Europe faced in the late 20s and early 30s that cemented two different ideologies.  You will agree that the ones in control of the Democrat part are Socialists.  What you won't see is that the Party of Rump has swung closer to the Fascist way of thinking.  We are seeing what the Spaniards were faced with in 1936 where Germany and Italy Fascists were supporting one side while the USSR Communists (Socialists) were arming the other side.  The Fascists won because the Fascists recieved the weapons that would go into WWII and win the first couple of years while the Socialists were getting outdated junk.  Plus, the Fascists had a great military leader, the Socialists didn't.
> 
> I don't need to go into the points that shows the leaders of the Democratic Party are leaning heavily to Socialism.  We both know them.  But the Party of Rump fulfills 12 of the 14 conditions that Bonito wrote on how he was going to establish a Fascist State with him as the President.  And he followed it to the letter.  If you can't see the similarities then you are not any better than an Italian Peasant in 1923.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, I clearly stated in our lifetime.  We have lower taxes for everybody, from the rich to middle-class.  Less government dependents.  New records for employment for all minority groups.  A 70% reduction in border crossings since May.  Not only are jobs paying better money, but the median household income also broke a record.  Pretty stable and growing stock market.  These are all conservative ideologies, not fascism.
> 
> If this is fascism, then I'm a convert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the beginning, Benito had the same things.  Until he got his over 60% in congress which used to rewrite the Italian Constitution.  Mussolini also went after the Federal Court System as well and finally disbanded it since they would not bend to his wishes.  He used the new Constitution to do that as well as his brown shirts.  Yes, at first the creator of Fascism also helped Italy to prosper.  But once he got full control, it went to hell in a handbasket.
> 
> There are only two things that prevents Rump from going full Fascist on everyone, the Supreme Court and the Constitution of the United States.  Benito found a work around using the same tactics Rump is using.  What is stopping him from having his Brown Shirts is the UCMJ for the Military.  We are protected from both a socialist government and a fascist government but both sides are trying very hard to win their battle.
> 
> Now about the Economy.  As long as things go smoothly and is propped up like it is, you will be happy.  But the programs that would be needed for keeping it from going south are already in place.  We don't have any wiggle room.  So keep enjoying the good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dramatic much?
> 
> The fascists are those trying to perform a coup on a duly elected POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep telling yourself that.  But Fascism is an extreme rightwing and it's the extreme leftwingers you rag on continually about and those would be the other side of the coin, the Socialists.
> 
> You win an award.
> 
> View attachment 291886
Click to expand...

Fascism is leftwing.


----------



## bripat9643

RealDave said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's a problem for the left..........3 years of I GOTCHA..........and FLOP.
> 
> And here we go again............You guys are so wrong all the time.........why should anyone listen to people who are always wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Again? We haven't been going after Trump for 3 years. You're delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name how the left has been going after Trump for 3 years.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Comey started in mid 2016 and they haven't stopped since.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Mueller investigation was done by Republicans.
Click to expand...

ROFL!   Deep state establishment douchebags.


----------



## bripat9643

RealDave said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> 
> 
> For one, for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wish....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who needs wishes when we have Trump's admission...?
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it..."*_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden:  ‘I’m telling you, you’re not getting the billion dollars.’ … I looked at them and said, ‘I’m leaving in six hours. If the prosecutor is not fired, you’re not getting the money.’ Well, son of a b----. He got fired. And they put in place someone who was solid at the time.”
> 
> 
> That is some quid pro quo, don't need an imagination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who got the quo?
> 
> With Biden, the US policy got the quo by fighting the corruption in the Ukraine so we could send them aid.
> 
> With your fast asssed orange buddy, the quo was damage to his political foe.
> 
> I suspect that even a fucking moron liar like you can get that.
Click to expand...

God, you are such a gullible loser.  Biden got the quo.  He provided his son with millions of dollars in income.    Anyone who believes that millions of dollars to your son is not a benefit to you is a moron.

What "corruption" did Biden put to an end?


----------



## bripat9643

idb said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we know that Eric Fucking Ciaramella is the mole, the democrats are fucked. It's about on the level of Chuck Schumer filing a complaint...
> 
> 
> 
> The identity of the whistle blower or his evidence no longer matters.
> The investigation has moved on well past him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  We all know it matters, and he will certainly have to testify in the Senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...it doesn't matter and I'm sure the Senate will be much more interested in testimony from all the witnesses with firsthand knowledge of the President's actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  You are incredibly naive.  The Senate will be very interested to learn how the so-called "whistleblower" conspired with Schiff-for-Brains and his staff to launch this coup against Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does it matter?
> The important thing is whether he committed an impeachable offence or not.
> It doesn't matter who reported it.
Click to expand...

Only a douchebag would believe it doesn't matter if the whistleblower conspired with Schiff.


----------



## bripat9643

idb said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL!  We all know it matters, and he will certainly have to testify in the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> No...it doesn't matter and I'm sure the Senate will be much more interested in testimony from all the witnesses with firsthand knowledge of the President's actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it doesn't matter, then why are Schiff ass kissing turds like you trying so hard to get everyone to ignore him?
> 
> The Senate is going to rake the so-called "whistleblower" over the coals.  For a least a week we will be regaled with all the evidence that he hates Trump and that he has been conspiring for three years stage a coup against him.
> 
> Schiff will also have his time in the hot seat.  He won't be coming back to the House next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...what does it matter if the whistleblower is the biggest Trump-hating Communist in the universe?
> The enquiry is proceeding to uncover actual testimony from first-hand witnesses.
> The whistleblower is no longer relevant to the process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter how many times you claim otherwise, the whistleblower is highly relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he/she isn't if it's proven that he committed an impeachable offence.
Click to expand...


We already know he committed no impeachable offense.  We know that the day he released the transcript.  None of the so-called witnesses provided any evidence of anything criminal or even of anything offensive.
The corrupt manner in which this show trial was instigated is highly relevant to the voters.
You keep trying, but the corrupt relationship between Schiff-for-Brains and the whistleblower will not remain hidden.


----------



## bripat9643

idb said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL!  We all know it matters, and he will certainly have to testify in the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> No...it doesn't matter and I'm sure the Senate will be much more interested in testimony from all the witnesses with firsthand knowledge of the President's actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  You are incredibly naive.  The Senate will be very interested to learn how the so-called "whistleblower" conspired with Schiff-for-Brains and his staff to launch this coup against Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What dos it matter?
> The important thing is whether he committed an impeachable offence or not.
> It doesn't matter who reported it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By defeating Hillary?
> 
> After all, you Communists vowed to impeach before he was even sworn it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## bripat9643

Uncensored2008 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL!  We all know it matters, and he will certainly have to testify in the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> No...it doesn't matter and I'm sure the Senate will be much more interested in testimony from all the witnesses with firsthand knowledge of the President's actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  You are incredibly naive.  The Senate will be very interested to learn how the so-called "whistleblower" conspired with Schiff-for-Brains and his staff to launch this coup against Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does it matter?
> The important thing is whether he committed an impeachable offence or not.
> It doesn't matter who reported it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It matters, the so called WB claimed to have spoken to 4 people, if they discussed a classified call with him and he didn't have a need to know, those 4 people are in deep shit. There are no WB protections associated with this hoax, which have been proven at least 4 times in this thread and in others. shitt is just trying to cover his own ass or someone in his staff that coordinated with him. If it gets to the senate you can bet your butt he will be called. shitt won't be able to keep him hidden.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ciaramella will be the first one placed under subpoena if Piloshiti is dumb enough to send this to the Senate.
Click to expand...

Barr will investigate the whole shitty brew anyway.  Many laws were broken by Schiff and his conspirators.


----------



## bripat9643

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't Impeach him...............You can play this game all you want....it's just words........if you can't win the case in the Senate............You have done NOTHING........NADDA..
> 
> And you can't win there..........and you know it............
> 
> In a Real Court they would have laughed you out of it....
> 
> After 3 years of trying...........you have 2 things.
> 
> Jack.............and
> 
> Shit..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it were a real court and the DA acted like the AG does, he would be rode out of town on a rail and disbarred in a few states.  And the sitting Judge would be from the Judicial Department, the 12 jurors would be selected from the greater population.  What we have is the AG is corrupt and the Jury is bought off.  So much for justice.  The only saving grace might be the Chief Justice residing.  Can you imagine if the Chief Justice requires Rump to testify and he says NO, Executive Privilege.  How'd that work out for Nixon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nixon resigned dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He resigned to prevent having to testify in the Senate.  BTW, I voted for Nixon twice after looking at the alternatives.  the reasoning was a Crook was a step up from a bungling idiot twice over.  Even with Watergate being held over his head, Nixon won by a landslide for reelection.  Nixon was just a Crook.  We could live with that.  Rump is a Mob Boss style crook and we can't live with that.  Surprise, I voted more Republican than I ever did Democrat until the Party of Rump seized control of the GOP and made it the POT.  There are one hell of a lot of us out here.  We don't want the GOP gone, we want the Party of Rump gone so we can rebuild the GOP into something we can be proud of.  Until then, don't look for us to support nor vote for Rump and his supporters.  If it allows the Dems to win a few then that's the price the Rumpsters should be willing to pay.  Not worry, when the Rumpsters are gone, we get the GOP back to business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By rebuilding the GOP, you mean rebuilding the establishment?  Because that's what we voted against.
> 
> I know you can't be talking about rebuilding the GOP in a conservative way, because even though Trump never ran as a conservative, his policies and accomplishments are more conservative than any President in our time, and yes, I'm even including Reagan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back to Ike.  It went to crap in the decade it wasn't in power.  Then it  continued to go south.  In 1952, there wasn't a whole hell of a lot of difference between Truman and Ike.  Somehow, both parties went to complete and utter bull crap.  Ike was a conservative.  And to a lesser degree so was Truman.  We have over a decade of Conservative Government.   And even some of Ike's and Truman's conservative Ideas overflowed into the Kennedy administration.  If Ike were running today, he would not have a party to run under.
> 
> The Democrats are no longer Progessives.  They are too far left to wear that title.  And the Party of Rump is so far off the Conservative mark that calling it that is a bad joke.  What we have is what Europe faced in the late 20s and early 30s that cemented two different ideologies.  You will agree that the ones in control of the Democrat part are Socialists.  What you won't see is that the Party of Rump has swung closer to the Fascist way of thinking.  We are seeing what the Spaniards were faced with in 1936 where Germany and Italy Fascists were supporting one side while the USSR Communists (Socialists) were arming the other side.  The Fascists won because the Fascists recieved the weapons that would go into WWII and win the first couple of years while the Socialists were getting outdated junk.  Plus, the Fascists had a great military leader, the Socialists didn't.
> 
> I don't need to go into the points that shows the leaders of the Democratic Party are leaning heavily to Socialism.  We both know them.  But the Party of Rump fulfills 12 of the 14 conditions that Bonito wrote on how he was going to establish a Fascist State with him as the President.  And he followed it to the letter.  If you can't see the similarities then you are not any better than an Italian Peasant in 1923.
Click to expand...

Neither Ike nor Truman were conservative.  They were both hardcore leftists.


----------



## eagle1462010

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't Impeach him...............You can play this game all you want....it's just words........if you can't win the case in the Senate............You have done NOTHING........NADDA..
> 
> And you can't win there..........and you know it............
> 
> In a Real Court they would have laughed you out of it....
> 
> After 3 years of trying...........you have 2 things.
> 
> Jack.............and
> 
> Shit..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it were a real court and the DA acted like the AG does, he would be rode out of town on a rail and disbarred in a few states.  And the sitting Judge would be from the Judicial Department, the 12 jurors would be selected from the greater population.  What we have is the AG is corrupt and the Jury is bought off.  So much for justice.  The only saving grace might be the Chief Justice residing.  Can you imagine if the Chief Justice requires Rump to testify and he says NO, Executive Privilege.  How'd that work out for Nixon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nixon resigned dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He resigned to prevent having to testify in the Senate.  BTW, I voted for Nixon twice after looking at the alternatives.  the reasoning was a Crook was a step up from a bungling idiot twice over.  Even with Watergate being held over his head, Nixon won by a landslide for reelection.  Nixon was just a Crook.  We could live with that.  Rump is a Mob Boss style crook and we can't live with that.  Surprise, I voted more Republican than I ever did Democrat until the Party of Rump seized control of the GOP and made it the POT.  There are one hell of a lot of us out here.  We don't want the GOP gone, we want the Party of Rump gone so we can rebuild the GOP into something we can be proud of.  Until then, don't look for us to support nor vote for Rump and his supporters.  If it allows the Dems to win a few then that's the price the Rumpsters should be willing to pay.  Not worry, when the Rumpsters are gone, we get the GOP back to business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By rebuilding the GOP, you mean rebuilding the establishment?  Because that's what we voted against.
> 
> I know you can't be talking about rebuilding the GOP in a conservative way, because even though Trump never ran as a conservative, his policies and accomplishments are more conservative than any President in our time, and yes, I'm even including Reagan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back to Ike.  It went to crap in the decade it wasn't in power.  Then it  continued to go south.  In 1952, there wasn't a whole hell of a lot of difference between Truman and Ike.  Somehow, both parties went to complete and utter bull crap.  Ike was a conservative.  And to a lesser degree so was Truman.  We have over a decade of Conservative Government.   And even some of Ike's and Truman's conservative Ideas overflowed into the Kennedy administration.  If Ike were running today, he would not have a party to run under.
> 
> The Democrats are no longer Progessives.  They are too far left to wear that title.  And the Party of Rump is so far off the Conservative mark that calling it that is a bad joke.  What we have is what Europe faced in the late 20s and early 30s that cemented two different ideologies.  You will agree that the ones in control of the Democrat part are Socialists.  What you won't see is that the Party of Rump has swung closer to the Fascist way of thinking.  We are seeing what the Spaniards were faced with in 1936 where Germany and Italy Fascists were supporting one side while the USSR Communists (Socialists) were arming the other side.  The Fascists won because the Fascists recieved the weapons that would go into WWII and win the first couple of years while the Socialists were getting outdated junk.  Plus, the Fascists had a great military leader, the Socialists didn't.
> 
> I don't need to go into the points that shows the leaders of the Democratic Party are leaning heavily to Socialism.  We both know them.  But the Party of Rump fulfills 12 of the 14 conditions that Bonito wrote on how he was going to establish a Fascist State with him as the President.  And he followed it to the letter.  If you can't see the similarities then you are not any better than an Italian Peasant in 1923.
Click to expand...

I wish Ike was back.................Then we could Operation Wet Back 2 ...........and after he is done your side wouldn't have a pot to piss in when they are gone...................

You have to import voters to win.......You've been doing that for decades.............Because you couldn't fool most of America...........The illegals vote for you, and YES THEY VOTE,.........because you want Open borders and they know it.

Ike from the grave for President...............


----------



## Muhammed

Daryl Hunt said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> And nothing the lying House republicans presented can be either.  In fact, both sides from the House can only sit in the nose bleed seats and shut their Fing mouths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The house Republicans were not permitted to present anything.
> 
> You should have watched the Stalinist Show Trial, it really exposed just how evil you Communists really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They presented 3 witnesses.  But when push came to shove, those witnesses didn't work out the way the Republicans thought they would.  Considering you continually spout trash that comes directly from the GRU, it appears that you are more of a communist than I ever will be, comrade.  Hows the weather in Moscow.
Click to expand...

Russia, Russia, Russia!

WTF you mindless broken record bitch?

While Obama was the de-facto president of the USA, there was a US state department approved coup that ousted the democratically elected government in Ukraine that very predictably resulted in the Russian Federation quickly annexing the Crimean peninsula and parts of SE Ukraine where the gas and oil fields happen to be.

After that, Trump observantly noted that Putin was a much stronger leader than Obama. Then the moonbatosphere idiots like you started accusing Trump of sucking Putin dick even though he was just stating the obvious.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

bripat9643 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to Ike.  It went to crap in the decade it wasn't in power.  Then it  continued to go south.  In 1952, there wasn't a whole hell of a lot of difference between Truman and Ike.  Somehow, both parties went to complete and utter bull crap.  Ike was a conservative.  And to a lesser degree so was Truman.  We have over a decade of Conservative Government.   And even some of Ike's and Truman's conservative Ideas overflowed into the Kennedy administration.  If Ike were running today, he would not have a party to run under.
> 
> The Democrats are no longer Progessives.  They are too far left to wear that title.  And the Party of Rump is so far off the Conservative mark that calling it that is a bad joke.  What we have is what Europe faced in the late 20s and early 30s that cemented two different ideologies.  You will agree that the ones in control of the Democrat part are Socialists.  What you won't see is that the Party of Rump has swung closer to the Fascist way of thinking.  We are seeing what the Spaniards were faced with in 1936 where Germany and Italy Fascists were supporting one side while the USSR Communists (Socialists) were arming the other side.  The Fascists won because the Fascists recieved the weapons that would go into WWII and win the first couple of years while the Socialists were getting outdated junk.  Plus, the Fascists had a great military leader, the Socialists didn't.
> 
> I don't need to go into the points that shows the leaders of the Democratic Party are leaning heavily to Socialism.  We both know them.  But the Party of Rump fulfills 12 of the 14 conditions that Bonito wrote on how he was going to establish a Fascist State with him as the President.  And he followed it to the letter.  If you can't see the similarities then you are not any better than an Italian Peasant in 1923.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I clearly stated in our lifetime.  We have lower taxes for everybody, from the rich to middle-class.  Less government dependents.  New records for employment for all minority groups.  A 70% reduction in border crossings since May.  Not only are jobs paying better money, but the median household income also broke a record.  Pretty stable and growing stock market.  These are all conservative ideologies, not fascism.
> 
> If this is fascism, then I'm a convert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the beginning, Benito had the same things.  Until he got his over 60% in congress which used to rewrite the Italian Constitution.  Mussolini also went after the Federal Court System as well and finally disbanded it since they would not bend to his wishes.  He used the new Constitution to do that as well as his brown shirts.  Yes, at first the creator of Fascism also helped Italy to prosper.  But once he got full control, it went to hell in a handbasket.
> 
> There are only two things that prevents Rump from going full Fascist on everyone, the Supreme Court and the Constitution of the United States.  Benito found a work around using the same tactics Rump is using.  What is stopping him from having his Brown Shirts is the UCMJ for the Military.  We are protected from both a socialist government and a fascist government but both sides are trying very hard to win their battle.
> 
> Now about the Economy.  As long as things go smoothly and is propped up like it is, you will be happy.  But the programs that would be needed for keeping it from going south are already in place.  We don't have any wiggle room.  So keep enjoying the good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dramatic much?
> 
> The fascists are those trying to perform a coup on a duly elected POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep telling yourself that.  But Fascism is an extreme rightwing and it's the extreme leftwingers you rag on continually about and those would be the other side of the coin, the Socialists.
> 
> You win an award.
> 
> View attachment 291886
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is leftwing.
Click to expand...


Even to this day, the Italians are the experts in Fascism although they don't practice it in any form.  And while the Italian version had some similarities to Nazism, it never was the same.  Fascism can have religion and often times did seek the support of the Catholic Church. Nazism is Pagan by nature.  And unlike Nazism that cannot exist without total failure, there are different Fascist Governments that flourished like Franco that came to being in 1936 and, in many ways, still survives in Spain.  Fascism didn't die with Franco, it just adapted.  And Fascism is probably the most adaptable type of ruling on the face of the earth. 

Benito Mussolini was not a total failure.  He did the things that Rump wants to do.  In fact, Rump is operating right out of Benito's writings from the early 20s.  Mussolini just never got the chance to complete his quest.  WWII put a hold on it and the invasion by the Allies cut it short.  Some scholars wonder where Mussolini would have gone had he not been embroiled in a world war during the most critical time of cementing his creation. 

The answer to that question may lie in Franco's Spanish Fascist Government.  But to understand that, one has to look at the history of Spain in the 20s and 30s.  During that time, Franco was not in the country.  He was a War Hero and a great General.  He was never a Politician.  During that time, the Socialist controlled Spain and there was a good amount of unrest by the elites and many of the lesser Churches.  The problem the elites had was, they had a great general that didn't care for socialism.  But he was out of the country.  And to sneak him into Spain would only result in his assassination.  So they had him go to the Italian armies that were no in country and raise an army.  But it was weak in material support.  In order to get the army and Franco into the country, the Elites had so spend enormous amounts of money.  The problem was, the existing sitting Military was under the Socialists.  Franco's army took all of the countryside and most of the smaller cities and towns.  But the larger metro areas were heavy garrisoned and under Socialist control.  The revolution was fought to a dead standstill.  In order to break it, Franco went to the only other source of Fascism outside of Spain and that was Italy for weapons to outgun the socialist army.  M


bripat9643 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to Ike.  It went to crap in the decade it wasn't in power.  Then it  continued to go south.  In 1952, there wasn't a whole hell of a lot of difference between Truman and Ike.  Somehow, both parties went to complete and utter bull crap.  Ike was a conservative.  And to a lesser degree so was Truman.  We have over a decade of Conservative Government.   And even some of Ike's and Truman's conservative Ideas overflowed into the Kennedy administration.  If Ike were running today, he would not have a party to run under.
> 
> The Democrats are no longer Progessives.  They are too far left to wear that title.  And the Party of Rump is so far off the Conservative mark that calling it that is a bad joke.  What we have is what Europe faced in the late 20s and early 30s that cemented two different ideologies.  You will agree that the ones in control of the Democrat part are Socialists.  What you won't see is that the Party of Rump has swung closer to the Fascist way of thinking.  We are seeing what the Spaniards were faced with in 1936 where Germany and Italy Fascists were supporting one side while the USSR Communists (Socialists) were arming the other side.  The Fascists won because the Fascists recieved the weapons that would go into WWII and win the first couple of years while the Socialists were getting outdated junk.  Plus, the Fascists had a great military leader, the Socialists didn't.
> 
> I don't need to go into the points that shows the leaders of the Democratic Party are leaning heavily to Socialism.  We both know them.  But the Party of Rump fulfills 12 of the 14 conditions that Bonito wrote on how he was going to establish a Fascist State with him as the President.  And he followed it to the letter.  If you can't see the similarities then you are not any better than an Italian Peasant in 1923.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I clearly stated in our lifetime.  We have lower taxes for everybody, from the rich to middle-class.  Less government dependents.  New records for employment for all minority groups.  A 70% reduction in border crossings since May.  Not only are jobs paying better money, but the median household income also broke a record.  Pretty stable and growing stock market.  These are all conservative ideologies, not fascism.
> 
> If this is fascism, then I'm a convert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the beginning, Benito had the same things.  Until he got his over 60% in congress which used to rewrite the Italian Constitution.  Mussolini also went after the Federal Court System as well and finally disbanded it since they would not bend to his wishes.  He used the new Constitution to do that as well as his brown shirts.  Yes, at first the creator of Fascism also helped Italy to prosper.  But once he got full control, it went to hell in a handbasket.
> 
> There are only two things that prevents Rump from going full Fascist on everyone, the Supreme Court and the Constitution of the United States.  Benito found a work around using the same tactics Rump is using.  What is stopping him from having his Brown Shirts is the UCMJ for the Military.  We are protected from both a socialist government and a fascist government but both sides are trying very hard to win their battle.
> 
> Now about the Economy.  As long as things go smoothly and is propped up like it is, you will be happy.  But the programs that would be needed for keeping it from going south are already in place.  We don't have any wiggle room.  So keep enjoying the good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dramatic much?
> 
> The fascists are those trying to perform a coup on a duly elected POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep telling yourself that.  But Fascism is an extreme rightwing and it's the extreme leftwingers you rag on continually about and those would be the other side of the coin, the Socialists.
> 
> You win an award.
> 
> View attachment 291886
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is leftwing.
Click to expand...


You need to ask the Italians to clarify what Fascism is.  And while you are at it, ask the Spaniards that still have a form of it even today.  While Italy has moved as far away from it as possible, Spain still has many remnants of Franco's Fascist Government.  Fascism is definitely right wing.  But it's in many different levels.  Mussolini may have invented it but Franco made it work and it didn't die when he died.   Like Franco, the Spanish Fascism adapted.  

Looking at the opposite end of the spectrum, Socialism doesn't work.  But you will find remnants of it throughout the world.  Especially throughout Europe and even the United States.  It's what makes great nations a nation but not by itself.  Fascism was originally created to combat true Socialism.  Lenin and Stalin had great influences on a global scale.  Fascism was adopted by the Revolutionaries of Spain because it was the ideal tool to combat the socialism that ruled Spain.  But Franco wasn't a Fascist.  He was a great General.  And much of his personality was adopted into the Spanish Fascism.  

You see, Fascism comes in many flavors.  Mussolini thought he had the answer when he didn't even really understand it himself all the way.  He never had the chance.  About the time he was seizing complete control, a world war broke out and Italy was invaded by a superior force.  Mussolini tried to take Fascism to the level of Totalitarianism.  While it could go there, it couldn't stay there for long.  Hitler did the same for Germany with a modified version.  It was much different that Mussolini's Fascism and light years from Franco's Fascism but, never the less, it was a form of Fascism.  Both Mussolini and Hitler never go the chance to develop a peace version like Franco did.  Spain elected to sit the war out and heal from it's own 1936 civil war.  And Franco was no Mussolini or Hitler.  He was a General thrust into power by the Elites and all levels of people.  While he could be stern, he could also be kind.  

Rump is operating or trying to operate, from the 1926 manifesto from Mussolini.  It's not the end but the means to get to the end.  Here are some similarities.

Mussolini got over 60% of his followers into the Italian Parliament and they rewrote the Italian Constitution.  Mussolini was the Commander in Chief (the executive branch) and he controlled the congress who dissolved the Federal Court system and replaced it with their own which was totally controlled by the "Executive" branch meaning Mussolini.  Mussolini used his brown shirts to enforce his will.

Now, let's look at Rump.  He's trying to pack Congress with only those that he controls.  he uses fear and intimidation to maintain control.  He's trying to "Pack the Deck" with his own Justices that HE controls.  But unlike Italy, we have two things that Italy didn't have.  We have the Constitution of the United States and the Military UCMJ.  Rump can't have his own Brown Shirts because the States won't allow it.  Rump can't control the Supreme Court because of the Constitution and the way the Supreme Court was set up about a hundred years ago.  But he's working on the Congress which he just might do is left to his own devices.  An Italian Doctor (not medical) came up with the 14 points of Fascism.  Rump has fulfilled or is trying to fulfill 12 of those points.  He lacks the Brown Shirts so there goes on point.  He can't take over either the Congress nor the Supreme Court and dissolve the other but you have to admit, he tries to control both of them.  And, again, if left to his own devices, he just might accomplish one or the other.  The Congress is much easier for him to control but that's not working out too well either.

One of the first things Mussolini did was to attack the Press.  He hammered away at it, doing exactly what Rump is doing today.  But after he weakened the message that the free press had, he then took control of the Government and started locking up journalists, having them shot, hung and worse until only the State Sponsored News Outlets existed.  There was no respected Free Press left to show the pen is mightier than the sword because it isn't when the sword is allowed to be wielded against the press.

If only Rump were to take the Franco Fascist Play book from 1939 that withstood time in itself.

No, Fascism isn't left. It can be right or far right but never left.  It was invented to combat the Socialists who were and still are left.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

eagle1462010 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it were a real court and the DA acted like the AG does, he would be rode out of town on a rail and disbarred in a few states.  And the sitting Judge would be from the Judicial Department, the 12 jurors would be selected from the greater population.  What we have is the AG is corrupt and the Jury is bought off.  So much for justice.  The only saving grace might be the Chief Justice residing.  Can you imagine if the Chief Justice requires Rump to testify and he says NO, Executive Privilege.  How'd that work out for Nixon?
> 
> 
> 
> Nixon resigned dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He resigned to prevent having to testify in the Senate.  BTW, I voted for Nixon twice after looking at the alternatives.  the reasoning was a Crook was a step up from a bungling idiot twice over.  Even with Watergate being held over his head, Nixon won by a landslide for reelection.  Nixon was just a Crook.  We could live with that.  Rump is a Mob Boss style crook and we can't live with that.  Surprise, I voted more Republican than I ever did Democrat until the Party of Rump seized control of the GOP and made it the POT.  There are one hell of a lot of us out here.  We don't want the GOP gone, we want the Party of Rump gone so we can rebuild the GOP into something we can be proud of.  Until then, don't look for us to support nor vote for Rump and his supporters.  If it allows the Dems to win a few then that's the price the Rumpsters should be willing to pay.  Not worry, when the Rumpsters are gone, we get the GOP back to business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By rebuilding the GOP, you mean rebuilding the establishment?  Because that's what we voted against.
> 
> I know you can't be talking about rebuilding the GOP in a conservative way, because even though Trump never ran as a conservative, his policies and accomplishments are more conservative than any President in our time, and yes, I'm even including Reagan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back to Ike.  It went to crap in the decade it wasn't in power.  Then it  continued to go south.  In 1952, there wasn't a whole hell of a lot of difference between Truman and Ike.  Somehow, both parties went to complete and utter bull crap.  Ike was a conservative.  And to a lesser degree so was Truman.  We have over a decade of Conservative Government.   And even some of Ike's and Truman's conservative Ideas overflowed into the Kennedy administration.  If Ike were running today, he would not have a party to run under.
> 
> The Democrats are no longer Progessives.  They are too far left to wear that title.  And the Party of Rump is so far off the Conservative mark that calling it that is a bad joke.  What we have is what Europe faced in the late 20s and early 30s that cemented two different ideologies.  You will agree that the ones in control of the Democrat part are Socialists.  What you won't see is that the Party of Rump has swung closer to the Fascist way of thinking.  We are seeing what the Spaniards were faced with in 1936 where Germany and Italy Fascists were supporting one side while the USSR Communists (Socialists) were arming the other side.  The Fascists won because the Fascists recieved the weapons that would go into WWII and win the first couple of years while the Socialists were getting outdated junk.  Plus, the Fascists had a great military leader, the Socialists didn't.
> 
> I don't need to go into the points that shows the leaders of the Democratic Party are leaning heavily to Socialism.  We both know them.  But the Party of Rump fulfills 12 of the 14 conditions that Bonito wrote on how he was going to establish a Fascist State with him as the President.  And he followed it to the letter.  If you can't see the similarities then you are not any better than an Italian Peasant in 1923.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish Ike was back.................Then we could Operation Wet Back 2 ...........and after he is done your side wouldn't have a pot to piss in when they are gone...................
> 
> You have to import voters to win.......You've been doing that for decades.............Because you couldn't fool most of America...........The illegals vote for you, and YES THEY VOTE,.........because you want Open borders and they know it.
> 
> Ike from the grave for President...............
Click to expand...


You just earned an award.  Wear it with Honor.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Muhammed said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> And nothing the lying House republicans presented can be either.  In fact, both sides from the House can only sit in the nose bleed seats and shut their Fing mouths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The house Republicans were not permitted to present anything.
> 
> You should have watched the Stalinist Show Trial, it really exposed just how evil you Communists really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They presented 3 witnesses.  But when push came to shove, those witnesses didn't work out the way the Republicans thought they would.  Considering you continually spout trash that comes directly from the GRU, it appears that you are more of a communist than I ever will be, comrade.  Hows the weather in Moscow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia, Russia, Russia!
> 
> WTF you mindless broken record bitch?
> 
> While Obama was the de-facto president of the USA, there was a US state department approved coup that ousted the democratically elected government in Ukraine that very predictably resulted in the Russian Federation quickly annexing the Crimean peninsula and parts of SE Ukraine where the gas and oil fields happen to be.
> 
> After that, Trump observantly noted that Putin was a much stronger leader than Obama. Then the moonbatosphere idiots like you started accusing Trump of sucking Putin dick even though he was just stating the obvious.
Click to expand...


yes, Putin is your hero.  Hows the weather in St Petersburg.


----------



## RealDave

bripat9643 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> For one, for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national.
> 
> 
> 
> You wish....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who needs wishes when we have Trump's admission...?
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it..."*_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden:  ‘I’m telling you, you’re not getting the billion dollars.’ … I looked at them and said, ‘I’m leaving in six hours. If the prosecutor is not fired, you’re not getting the money.’ Well, son of a b----. He got fired. And they put in place someone who was solid at the time.”
> 
> 
> That is some quid pro quo, don't need an imagination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who got the quo?
> 
> With Biden, the US policy got the quo by fighting the corruption in the Ukraine so we could send them aid.
> 
> With your fast asssed orange buddy, the quo was damage to his political foe.
> 
> I suspect that even a fucking moron liar like you can get that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God, you are such a gullible loser.  Biden got the quo.  He provided his son with millions of dollars in income.    Anyone who believes that millions of dollars to your son is not a benefit to you is a moron.
> 
> What "corruption" did Biden put to an end?
Click to expand...


Biden did not get millions.  Hunter Biden was not under investigation.


----------



## RealDave

bripat9643 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to Ike.  It went to crap in the decade it wasn't in power.  Then it  continued to go south.  In 1952, there wasn't a whole hell of a lot of difference between Truman and Ike.  Somehow, both parties went to complete and utter bull crap.  Ike was a conservative.  And to a lesser degree so was Truman.  We have over a decade of Conservative Government.   And even some of Ike's and Truman's conservative Ideas overflowed into the Kennedy administration.  If Ike were running today, he would not have a party to run under.
> 
> The Democrats are no longer Progessives.  They are too far left to wear that title.  And the Party of Rump is so far off the Conservative mark that calling it that is a bad joke.  What we have is what Europe faced in the late 20s and early 30s that cemented two different ideologies.  You will agree that the ones in control of the Democrat part are Socialists.  What you won't see is that the Party of Rump has swung closer to the Fascist way of thinking.  We are seeing what the Spaniards were faced with in 1936 where Germany and Italy Fascists were supporting one side while the USSR Communists (Socialists) were arming the other side.  The Fascists won because the Fascists recieved the weapons that would go into WWII and win the first couple of years while the Socialists were getting outdated junk.  Plus, the Fascists had a great military leader, the Socialists didn't.
> 
> I don't need to go into the points that shows the leaders of the Democratic Party are leaning heavily to Socialism.  We both know them.  But the Party of Rump fulfills 12 of the 14 conditions that Bonito wrote on how he was going to establish a Fascist State with him as the President.  And he followed it to the letter.  If you can't see the similarities then you are not any better than an Italian Peasant in 1923.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I clearly stated in our lifetime.  We have lower taxes for everybody, from the rich to middle-class.  Less government dependents.  New records for employment for all minority groups.  A 70% reduction in border crossings since May.  Not only are jobs paying better money, but the median household income also broke a record.  Pretty stable and growing stock market.  These are all conservative ideologies, not fascism.
> 
> If this is fascism, then I'm a convert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the beginning, Benito had the same things.  Until he got his over 60% in congress which used to rewrite the Italian Constitution.  Mussolini also went after the Federal Court System as well and finally disbanded it since they would not bend to his wishes.  He used the new Constitution to do that as well as his brown shirts.  Yes, at first the creator of Fascism also helped Italy to prosper.  But once he got full control, it went to hell in a handbasket.
> 
> There are only two things that prevents Rump from going full Fascist on everyone, the Supreme Court and the Constitution of the United States.  Benito found a work around using the same tactics Rump is using.  What is stopping him from having his Brown Shirts is the UCMJ for the Military.  We are protected from both a socialist government and a fascist government but both sides are trying very hard to win their battle.
> 
> Now about the Economy.  As long as things go smoothly and is propped up like it is, you will be happy.  But the programs that would be needed for keeping it from going south are already in place.  We don't have any wiggle room.  So keep enjoying the good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dramatic much?
> 
> The fascists are those trying to perform a coup on a duly elected POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep telling yourself that.  But Fascism is an extreme rightwing and it's the extreme leftwingers you rag on continually about and those would be the other side of the coin, the Socialists.
> 
> You win an award.
> 
> View attachment 291886
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is leftwing.
Click to expand...

_Fascism_ (/ˈfæʃɪzəm/) is a form of far-right, authoritarian ultranationalism characterized by dictatorial power, forcible suppression of opposition, and strong regimentation of society and of the economy which came to prominence in early 20th-century Europe.


----------



## Muhammed

Daryl Hunt said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> And nothing the lying House republicans presented can be either.  In fact, both sides from the House can only sit in the nose bleed seats and shut their Fing mouths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The house Republicans were not permitted to present anything.
> 
> You should have watched the Stalinist Show Trial, it really exposed just how evil you Communists really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They presented 3 witnesses.  But when push came to shove, those witnesses didn't work out the way the Republicans thought they would.  Considering you continually spout trash that comes directly from the GRU, it appears that you are more of a communist than I ever will be, comrade.  Hows the weather in Moscow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia, Russia, Russia!
> 
> WTF you mindless broken record bitch?
> 
> While Obama was the de-facto president of the USA, there was a US state department approved coup that ousted the democratically elected government in Ukraine that very predictably resulted in the Russian Federation quickly annexing the Crimean peninsula and parts of SE Ukraine where the gas and oil fields happen to be.
> 
> After that, Trump observantly noted that Putin was a much stronger leader than Obama. Then the moonbatosphere idiots like you started accusing Trump of sucking Putin dick even though he was just stating the obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes, Putin is your hero.  Hows the weather in St Petersburg.
Click to expand...

Could you explain the reasoning that you used to come to that ridiculous conclusion?


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> For one, for soliciting campaign help from a foreign national.
> 
> 
> 
> You wish....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who needs wishes when we have Trump's admission...?
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it..."*_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden:  ‘I’m telling you, you’re not getting the billion dollars.’ … I looked at them and said, ‘I’m leaving in six hours. If the prosecutor is not fired, you’re not getting the money.’ Well, son of a b----. He got fired. And they put in place someone who was solid at the time.”
> 
> 
> That is some quid pro quo, don't need an imagination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who got the quo?
> 
> With Biden, the US policy got the quo by fighting the corruption in the Ukraine so we could send them aid.
> 
> With your fast assed orange buddy, the quo was damage to his political foe.
> 
> I suspect that even a fucking moron liar like you can get that.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Trump got caught.  When he heard about the whistleblower report, he had the aid released & called people denying there was an quid pro quo.



So where is this damage at?


----------



## Daryl Hunt

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I clearly stated in our lifetime.  We have lower taxes for everybody, from the rich to middle-class.  Less government dependents.  New records for employment for all minority groups.  A 70% reduction in border crossings since May.  Not only are jobs paying better money, but the median household income also broke a record.  Pretty stable and growing stock market.  These are all conservative ideologies, not fascism.
> 
> If this is fascism, then I'm a convert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the beginning, Benito had the same things.  Until he got his over 60% in congress which used to rewrite the Italian Constitution.  Mussolini also went after the Federal Court System as well and finally disbanded it since they would not bend to his wishes.  He used the new Constitution to do that as well as his brown shirts.  Yes, at first the creator of Fascism also helped Italy to prosper.  But once he got full control, it went to hell in a handbasket.
> 
> There are only two things that prevents Rump from going full Fascist on everyone, the Supreme Court and the Constitution of the United States.  Benito found a work around using the same tactics Rump is using.  What is stopping him from having his Brown Shirts is the UCMJ for the Military.  We are protected from both a socialist government and a fascist government but both sides are trying very hard to win their battle.
> 
> Now about the Economy.  As long as things go smoothly and is propped up like it is, you will be happy.  But the programs that would be needed for keeping it from going south are already in place.  We don't have any wiggle room.  So keep enjoying the good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dramatic much?
> 
> The fascists are those trying to perform a coup on a duly elected POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep telling yourself that.  But Fascism is an extreme rightwing and it's the extreme leftwingers you rag on continually about and those would be the other side of the coin, the Socialists.
> 
> You win an award.
> 
> View attachment 291886
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is leftwing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Fascism_ (/ˈfæʃɪzəm/) is a form of far-right, authoritarian ultranationalism characterized by dictatorial power, forcible suppression of opposition, and strong regimentation of society and of the economy which came to prominence in early 20th-century Europe.
Click to expand...


I was trying to avoid bring that up.  The definition of the Leftwing Fascist was created in the 1960s as a Political ploy.  it can't exist.  I use Franco as an example of making Fascism work but the Gendarme could be brutal on very short notice.   I won't go into my personal experience on that but I know they were extremely heavy handed and could shoot you down in the street with no recourse even if you were an American.  When we went  into Madrid, we were very much aware of this and acted accordingly.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Muhammed said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> And nothing the lying House republicans presented can be either.  In fact, both sides from the House can only sit in the nose bleed seats and shut their Fing mouths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The house Republicans were not permitted to present anything.
> 
> You should have watched the Stalinist Show Trial, it really exposed just how evil you Communists really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They presented 3 witnesses.  But when push came to shove, those witnesses didn't work out the way the Republicans thought they would.  Considering you continually spout trash that comes directly from the GRU, it appears that you are more of a communist than I ever will be, comrade.  Hows the weather in Moscow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia, Russia, Russia!
> 
> WTF you mindless broken record bitch?
> 
> While Obama was the de-facto president of the USA, there was a US state department approved coup that ousted the democratically elected government in Ukraine that very predictably resulted in the Russian Federation quickly annexing the Crimean peninsula and parts of SE Ukraine where the gas and oil fields happen to be.
> 
> After that, Trump observantly noted that Putin was a much stronger leader than Obama. Then the moonbatosphere idiots like you started accusing Trump of sucking Putin dick even though he was just stating the obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes, Putin is your hero.  Hows the weather in St Petersburg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you explain the reasoning that you used to come to that ridiculous conclusion?
Click to expand...


I don't need to comrade.  You want to expound GRU information provided, you get that treatment.  And you richly deserve it and worse.


----------



## Muhammed

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wish....
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs wishes when we have Trump's admission...?
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it..."*_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden:  ‘I’m telling you, you’re not getting the billion dollars.’ … I looked at them and said, ‘I’m leaving in six hours. If the prosecutor is not fired, you’re not getting the money.’ Well, son of a b----. He got fired. And they put in place someone who was solid at the time.”
> 
> 
> That is some quid pro quo, don't need an imagination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who got the quo?
> 
> With Biden, the US policy got the quo by fighting the corruption in the Ukraine so we could send them aid.
> 
> With your fast asssed orange buddy, the quo was damage to his political foe.
> 
> I suspect that even a fucking moron liar like you can get that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God, you are such a gullible loser.  Biden got the quo.  He provided his son with millions of dollars in income.    Anyone who believes that millions of dollars to your son is not a benefit to you is a moron.
> 
> What "corruption" did Biden put to an end?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden did not get millions.  Hunter Biden was not under investigation.
Click to expand...

How much money do you believe that Hunter Biden got out of the deal?


----------



## Muhammed

Daryl Hunt said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The house Republicans were not permitted to present anything.
> 
> You should have watched the Stalinist Show Trial, it really exposed just how evil you Communists really are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They presented 3 witnesses.  But when push came to shove, those witnesses didn't work out the way the Republicans thought they would.  Considering you continually spout trash that comes directly from the GRU, it appears that you are more of a communist than I ever will be, comrade.  Hows the weather in Moscow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia, Russia, Russia!
> 
> WTF you mindless broken record bitch?
> 
> While Obama was the de-facto president of the USA, there was a US state department approved coup that ousted the democratically elected government in Ukraine that very predictably resulted in the Russian Federation quickly annexing the Crimean peninsula and parts of SE Ukraine where the gas and oil fields happen to be.
> 
> After that, Trump observantly noted that Putin was a much stronger leader than Obama. Then the moonbatosphere idiots like you started accusing Trump of sucking Putin dick even though he was just stating the obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes, Putin is your hero.  Hows the weather in St Petersburg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you explain the reasoning that you used to come to that ridiculous conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to
Click to expand...

And you will not because you know with 100% certainty that I would rip it to shreds and shove it up your dumb ass.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Muhammed said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs wishes when we have Trump's admission...?
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it..."*_​
> 
> 
> 
> Biden:  ‘I’m telling you, you’re not getting the billion dollars.’ … I looked at them and said, ‘I’m leaving in six hours. If the prosecutor is not fired, you’re not getting the money.’ Well, son of a b----. He got fired. And they put in place someone who was solid at the time.”
> 
> 
> That is some quid pro quo, don't need an imagination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who got the quo?
> 
> With Biden, the US policy got the quo by fighting the corruption in the Ukraine so we could send them aid.
> 
> With your fast asssed orange buddy, the quo was damage to his political foe.
> 
> I suspect that even a fucking moron liar like you can get that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God, you are such a gullible loser.  Biden got the quo.  He provided his son with millions of dollars in income.    Anyone who believes that millions of dollars to your son is not a benefit to you is a moron.
> 
> What "corruption" did Biden put to an end?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden did not get millions.  Hunter Biden was not under investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much money do you believe that Hunter Biden got out of the deal?
Click to expand...


Hunter Biden is not being impeached.  Rump is.  We already know he got a few million but there is nothing illegal to be found or they would have already found it.;  Is this going to go on for the next 30 plus years like the Hillary Hoax?   What's next, did he show up to work with mismatched Socks?

Meanwhile...........What do you get when you cross Rump with a Pig?  Nothing.  Even a pig won't stoop that low.


----------



## Bush92

Articles of Impeachment:
President Trump did knowingly and willingly win a free, fair, constitutional, democratic,election.
President Trump did knowingly and willingly lower people’s taxes.
President Trump did knowingly and willingly get rid of the Obamacare penalty...the stopping socialized health care.
President Trump did knowingly and willingly stand-up to China, Canada and Mexico over piss poor trade deals.
President Trump did knowingly and willingly stand up to terrorist foreign (ISIS) and domestic (Antifa)
President Trump did knowingly and willingly attempt to secure our borders against drug cartels.
President Trump did knowingly and willingly do more for Blacks economically than Democrats have done in 40 years.
President Trump did knowingly and willingly take all efforts to “Make America Great Again.”


----------



## Bush92

Daryl Hunt said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden:  ‘I’m telling you, you’re not getting the billion dollars.’ … I looked at them and said, ‘I’m leaving in six hours. If the prosecutor is not fired, you’re not getting the money.’ Well, son of a b----. He got fired. And they put in place someone who was solid at the time.”
> 
> 
> That is some quid pro quo, don't need an imagination
> 
> 
> 
> Who got the quo?
> 
> With Biden, the US policy got the quo by fighting the corruption in the Ukraine so we could send them aid.
> 
> With your fast asssed orange buddy, the quo was damage to his political foe.
> 
> I suspect that even a fucking moron liar like you can get that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God, you are such a gullible loser.  Biden got the quo.  He provided his son with millions of dollars in income.    Anyone who believes that millions of dollars to your son is not a benefit to you is a moron.
> 
> What "corruption" did Biden put to an end?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden did not get millions.  Hunter Biden was not under investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much money do you believe that Hunter Biden got out of the deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden is not being impeached.  Rump is.  We already know he got a few million but there is nothing illegal to be found or they would have already found it.;  Is this going to go on for the next 30 plus years like the Hillary Hoax?   What's next, did he show up to work with mismatched Socks?
> 
> Meanwhile...........What do you get when you cross Rump with a Pig?  Nothing.  Even a pig won't stoop that low.
Click to expand...

Hunter Biden is a drug addict that fucked his dead brother’s wife.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Bush92 said:


> Articles of Impeachment:
> President Trump did knowingly and willingly win a free, fair, constitutional, democratic,election.
> President Trump did knowingly and willingly lower people’s taxes.
> President Trump did knowingly and willingly get rid of the Obamacare penalty...the stopping socialized health care.
> President Trump did knowingly and willingly stand-up to China, Canada and Mexico over piss poor trade deals.
> President Trump did knowingly and willingly stand up to terrorist foreign (ISIS) and domestic (Antifa)
> President Trump did knowingly and willingly attempt to secure our borders against drug cartels.
> President Trump did knowingly and willingly do more for Blacks economically than Democrats have done in 40 years.
> President Trump did knowingly and willingly take all efforts to “Make America Great Again.”



You forgot.....

Rump did knowingly and willingly commit obstruction of justice numerous times
Rump did knowingly and willingly  attempt to blackmail another head of state for his own personal gain

Please add those two to your list to be more factual.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Bush92 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who got the quo?
> 
> With Biden, the US policy got the quo by fighting the corruption in the Ukraine so we could send them aid.
> 
> With your fast asssed orange buddy, the quo was damage to his political foe.
> 
> I suspect that even a fucking moron liar like you can get that.
> 
> 
> 
> God, you are such a gullible loser.  Biden got the quo.  He provided his son with millions of dollars in income.    Anyone who believes that millions of dollars to your son is not a benefit to you is a moron.
> 
> What "corruption" did Biden put to an end?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden did not get millions.  Hunter Biden was not under investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much money do you believe that Hunter Biden got out of the deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden is not being impeached.  Rump is.  We already know he got a few million but there is nothing illegal to be found or they would have already found it.;  Is this going to go on for the next 30 plus years like the Hillary Hoax?   What's next, did he show up to work with mismatched Socks?
> 
> Meanwhile...........What do you get when you cross Rump with a Pig?  Nothing.  Even a pig won't stoop that low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is a drug addict that fucked his dead brother’s wife.
Click to expand...


He could fuck a donkey on stage in Mexico for all that it matters.  It's not about Hunter Biden.


----------



## eagle1462010

Daryl Hunt said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nixon resigned dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He resigned to prevent having to testify in the Senate.  BTW, I voted for Nixon twice after looking at the alternatives.  the reasoning was a Crook was a step up from a bungling idiot twice over.  Even with Watergate being held over his head, Nixon won by a landslide for reelection.  Nixon was just a Crook.  We could live with that.  Rump is a Mob Boss style crook and we can't live with that.  Surprise, I voted more Republican than I ever did Democrat until the Party of Rump seized control of the GOP and made it the POT.  There are one hell of a lot of us out here.  We don't want the GOP gone, we want the Party of Rump gone so we can rebuild the GOP into something we can be proud of.  Until then, don't look for us to support nor vote for Rump and his supporters.  If it allows the Dems to win a few then that's the price the Rumpsters should be willing to pay.  Not worry, when the Rumpsters are gone, we get the GOP back to business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By rebuilding the GOP, you mean rebuilding the establishment?  Because that's what we voted against.
> 
> I know you can't be talking about rebuilding the GOP in a conservative way, because even though Trump never ran as a conservative, his policies and accomplishments are more conservative than any President in our time, and yes, I'm even including Reagan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back to Ike.  It went to crap in the decade it wasn't in power.  Then it  continued to go south.  In 1952, there wasn't a whole hell of a lot of difference between Truman and Ike.  Somehow, both parties went to complete and utter bull crap.  Ike was a conservative.  And to a lesser degree so was Truman.  We have over a decade of Conservative Government.   And even some of Ike's and Truman's conservative Ideas overflowed into the Kennedy administration.  If Ike were running today, he would not have a party to run under.
> 
> The Democrats are no longer Progessives.  They are too far left to wear that title.  And the Party of Rump is so far off the Conservative mark that calling it that is a bad joke.  What we have is what Europe faced in the late 20s and early 30s that cemented two different ideologies.  You will agree that the ones in control of the Democrat part are Socialists.  What you won't see is that the Party of Rump has swung closer to the Fascist way of thinking.  We are seeing what the Spaniards were faced with in 1936 where Germany and Italy Fascists were supporting one side while the USSR Communists (Socialists) were arming the other side.  The Fascists won because the Fascists recieved the weapons that would go into WWII and win the first couple of years while the Socialists were getting outdated junk.  Plus, the Fascists had a great military leader, the Socialists didn't.
> 
> I don't need to go into the points that shows the leaders of the Democratic Party are leaning heavily to Socialism.  We both know them.  But the Party of Rump fulfills 12 of the 14 conditions that Bonito wrote on how he was going to establish a Fascist State with him as the President.  And he followed it to the letter.  If you can't see the similarities then you are not any better than an Italian Peasant in 1923.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish Ike was back.................Then we could Operation Wet Back 2 ...........and after he is done your side wouldn't have a pot to piss in when they are gone...................
> 
> You have to import voters to win.......You've been doing that for decades.............Because you couldn't fool most of America...........The illegals vote for you, and YES THEY VOTE,.........because you want Open borders and they know it.
> 
> Ike from the grave for President...............
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just earned an award.  Wear it with Honor.
> 
> View attachment 291893
Click to expand...

LOL

That kinda sums up your so called evidence in this matter..........You are going to lose in the Senate....if it even goes there......Pelosi is looking for an out whether you admit it or not..........this appease the far left has left her in between a rock and a hard case............LMAO


----------



## Muhammed

Daryl Hunt said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden:  ‘I’m telling you, you’re not getting the billion dollars.’ … I looked at them and said, ‘I’m leaving in six hours. If the prosecutor is not fired, you’re not getting the money.’ Well, son of a b----. He got fired. And they put in place someone who was solid at the time.”
> 
> 
> That is some quid pro quo, don't need an imagination
> 
> 
> 
> Who got the quo?
> 
> With Biden, the US policy got the quo by fighting the corruption in the Ukraine so we could send them aid.
> 
> With your fast asssed orange buddy, the quo was damage to his political foe.
> 
> I suspect that even a fucking moron liar like you can get that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God, you are such a gullible loser.  Biden got the quo.  He provided his son with millions of dollars in income.    Anyone who believes that millions of dollars to your son is not a benefit to you is a moron.
> 
> What "corruption" did Biden put to an end?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden did not get millions.  Hunter Biden was not under investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much money do you believe that Hunter Biden got out of the deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We already know he got a few million
Click to expand...

RealDave insists that Biden did not get a few million. 

Do you have any info on the specific dates that the payments from Burisma to Biden were made? I'm trying to get everyone at USMB onboard together to form a timeline.

Debate Now - The Biden-Ukraine corruption timeline.


----------



## Muhammed

Daryl Hunt said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> God, you are such a gullible loser.  Biden got the quo.  He provided his son with millions of dollars in income.    Anyone who believes that millions of dollars to your son is not a benefit to you is a moron.
> 
> What "corruption" did Biden put to an end?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden did not get millions.  Hunter Biden was not under investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much money do you believe that Hunter Biden got out of the deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden is not being impeached.  Rump is.  We already know he got a few million but there is nothing illegal to be found or they would have already found it.;  Is this going to go on for the next 30 plus years like the Hillary Hoax?   What's next, did he show up to work with mismatched Socks?
> 
> Meanwhile...........What do you get when you cross Rump with a Pig?  Nothing.  Even a pig won't stoop that low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is a drug addict that fucked his dead brother’s wife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He could fuck a donkey on stage in Mexico for all that it matters.  It's not about Hunter Biden.
Click to expand...



So do you concede that the president mentioning Hunter Biden during a phone call is not an impeachable offense?


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I can, most of the protections provided a criminal defendant are also provided to a civil defendant. The right to face your accuser is one of them.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it, given the Constitution states it applies to "criminal prosecutions" ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you could read you'd know that Federal Civil Procedure almost perfectly mirrors Federal Criminal Procedure. Compliant, discovery, jury selection, trial and verdict.
> 
> civil procedure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They think they can hotwire the rules to get the outcome they want, when the outcome they desire requires a very broad consensus, which will not occur with complete confidence that the process has been above reproach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, there's nothing you can say that will redeem your fellow dumbfuck. The 6th Amendment applies to criminal cases, not civil cases. If fucking says so....
> 
> _*In all criminal prosecutions*, the accused shall enjoy the right to a speedy and public trial, by an impartial jury of the State and district *wherein the crime shall have been committed*, which district shall have been previously ascertained by law, and to be informed of the nature and cause of the accusation; to be confronted with the witnesses against him; to have compulsory process for obtaining witnesses in his favor, and to have the Assistance of Counsel for his defence._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What this stupid commie dumb fuck won't tell you is the right to face your accusers is applicable in both Civil and Criminal procedures and that was the topic of discussion.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Prove it, don't just spit it...


----------



## beautress

Uncensored2008 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really think ,now that you asked ,that you're in serious jeopardy of losing the senate when America finds out how you played Russia against America How your 3 POS conspired to make the AH trump seem innocent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh eddie, you already lost on the collusion conspiracy theory; this is about Trump trying to investigate Joe Biden taking kickbacks from Burisma. According to you Communists, corruption is okay, investigating corruption is impeachable.
> 
> Your dementia is really kicking in....
Click to expand...

You know, I read a report that supports that TDS can become the start of dementia for those who are inured in the lies of leftist lockstep stuff. Has to do with brain chemical changes under the stress TDS puts people who follow this century's hugest lying system ever known to man, which became very clear when Christine Blasey Ford tried to obfuscate her past of being a DNC operative and foisting a number of blarney accusations against supreme court nominee Brett Kavanaugh. I watched the whole thing. The Demmie leaderss made total fools of themselves. So sad. We need a crocodile tears smiley! This'll havta do: 
Because this one is too large to be a good smiley:


----------



## 1BadNana

OMG!  I just figured out why the Republicans are acting as if the President is "perfect" and is a "victim"....It's the American version of the Russian and other OLIGARCHS on the verge of losing their power and control over the Country!  Donald....President Putin called and said "mission accomplished, come home and build hotels all over Russia comrade!"


----------



## Ame®icano

Faun said:


> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> Can any of you retards argue against what's actually said and not what you wish was said???
> 
> I never said Burisma was never under investigation. There was no active investigation at the time Biden got Shokin fired.



You keep saying that, but never provided any actual evidence to any of it. Let's see...

Shokin was fired on *March 29, 2016*, per Biden request.

*From Kyiv Post and Hromadske International*


> On *September 13, 2016*, the Pechersk District Court ordered the Prosecutor General to approve termination of the search for Zlochevsky.
> 
> The Prosecutor General's Office closed the case of tax evasion. _“I believe that we have had success with this case: Burisma has paid the largest amount of taxes and penalties based on the results of examinations at that time – 180 million hryvnias ($7.46 million),”_ Lutsenko commented.



Meaning, the investigation was open 6 more month after Shokin was fired.

Stop senseless yapping, asshole.


----------



## Ame®icano

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs wishes when we have Trump's admission...?
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it..."*_​
> 
> 
> 
> Biden:  ‘I’m telling you, you’re not getting the billion dollars.’ … I looked at them and said, ‘I’m leaving in six hours. If the prosecutor is not fired, you’re not getting the money.’ Well, son of a b----. He got fired. And they put in place someone who was solid at the time.”
> 
> 
> That is some quid pro quo, don't need an imagination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who got the quo?
> 
> With Biden, the US policy got the quo by fighting the corruption in the Ukraine so we could send them aid.
> 
> With your fast asssed orange buddy, the quo was damage to his political foe.
> 
> I suspect that even a fucking moron liar like you can get that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake Dave, I've already showed how you lie to make your points.  You're a silly child.
> You denying the quid pro quo with Biden just shows how much of a liar you are.
> His son was going to be investigated by the prosecutor, and uncle Joe shut it down with
> his quid pro quo/extortion/bribery.  Please....run along, child.  Oh...by the way...Bless your heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no quid pro quo on Biden's part unless you can show he personally got something out of it -- and you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He got the prosecutor fired... Checkmate.
Click to expand...


Isn't interesting how Dopey Biden suddenly lost the job at Burisma when Zelensky was elected?


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> Can any of you retards argue against what's actually said and not what you wish was said???
> 
> I never said Burisma was never under investigation. There was no active investigation at the time Biden got Shokin fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying that, but never provided any actual evidence to any of it. Let's see...
> 
> Shokin was fired on *March 29, 2016*, per Biden request.
> 
> *From Kyiv Post. and Hromadske International*
> 
> 
> 
> On *September 13, 2016*, the Pechersk District Court ordered the Prosecutor General to approve termination of the search for Zlochevsky.
> 
> The Prosecutor General's Office closed the case of tax evasion. _“I believe that we have had success with this case: Burisma has paid the largest amount of taxes and penalties based on the results of examinations at that time – 180 million hryvnias ($7.46 million),”_ Lutsenko commented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meaning, the investigation was open 6 more month after Shokin was fired.
> 
> Stop senseless yapping, asshole.
Click to expand...

You're lying as I've posted actual evidence repeatedly, *which you've even read yourself*...

*Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*

_But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko._​
So fuck off, lying troll.


----------



## j-mac

edward37 said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiffy is getting nervous.
> 
> View attachment 291419
> 
> *Sara Carter Twitter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, Schiff has consistantly ignored how ridiculous this process is under his leadership...NO serious person would do to this country what he is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he is failing even more miserably that Fat Jerry with this Mueller testimony disaster.
> 
> SCHIFF SHOW FAILS: Poll finds sharp swing in opposition to impeachment among independents.
> 
> “The new poll found 49 percent oppose impeachment compared to 34 percent who support it. In October, 48 percent of independents polled supported impeachment, against 39 percent who opposed. Since October, Emerson has found Trump’s job approval rating jump by 5 points, from 43 percent to 48 percent.”​
> And in another Poll: Trump Approval Rating Hits Net Positive As Support For Impeachment Plummets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NUNES is wetting his pants
> *Devin Nunes was directly involved in the push for Biden Ukraine investigations, says Lev Parnas*
> Lev Parnas, an associate of Rudy Giuliani, says he helped arrange meetings between Nunes and Ukrainians.
Click to expand...



Who? Amazing how libs will take the word of a complete nobody, who has a vested interest in pointing the finger to save his own ass....That is if it is someone they really want to destroy....


----------



## j-mac

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> Can any of you retards argue against what's actually said and not what you wish was said???
> 
> I never said Burisma was never under investigation. There was no active investigation at the time Biden got Shokin fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying that, but never provided any actual evidence to any of it. Let's see...
> 
> Shokin was fired on *March 29, 2016*, per Biden request.
> 
> *From Kyiv Post. and Hromadske International*
> 
> 
> 
> On *September 13, 2016*, the Pechersk District Court ordered the Prosecutor General to approve termination of the search for Zlochevsky.
> 
> The Prosecutor General's Office closed the case of tax evasion. _“I believe that we have had success with this case: Burisma has paid the largest amount of taxes and penalties based on the results of examinations at that time – 180 million hryvnias ($7.46 million),”_ Lutsenko commented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meaning, the investigation was open 6 more month after Shokin was fired.
> 
> Stop senseless yapping, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying as I've posted actual evidence repeatedly, *which you've even read yourself*...
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko._​
> So fuck off, lying troll.
Click to expand...



According to a former official eh? Yeah, that's convincing.....I say finish the investigation. Biden is a corrupt asshole.


----------



## Faun

j-mac said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiffy is getting nervous.
> 
> View attachment 291419
> 
> *Sara Carter Twitter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, Schiff has consistantly ignored how ridiculous this process is under his leadership...NO serious person would do to this country what he is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he is failing even more miserably that Fat Jerry with this Mueller testimony disaster.
> 
> SCHIFF SHOW FAILS: Poll finds sharp swing in opposition to impeachment among independents.
> 
> “The new poll found 49 percent oppose impeachment compared to 34 percent who support it. In October, 48 percent of independents polled supported impeachment, against 39 percent who opposed. Since October, Emerson has found Trump’s job approval rating jump by 5 points, from 43 percent to 48 percent.”​
> And in another Poll: Trump Approval Rating Hits Net Positive As Support For Impeachment Plummets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NUNES is wetting his pants
> *Devin Nunes was directly involved in the push for Biden Ukraine investigations, says Lev Parnas*
> Lev Parnas, an associate of Rudy Giuliani, says he helped arrange meetings between Nunes and Ukrainians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who? Amazing how libs will take the word of a complete nobody, who has a vested interest in pointing the finger to save his own ass....That is if it is someone they really want to destroy....
Click to expand...

LOL 

By "a complete nobody," you mean one of the central figures in trying to get Zelensky to publicly announce Biden was under investigation.


----------



## Faun

j-mac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> Can any of you retards argue against what's actually said and not what you wish was said???
> 
> I never said Burisma was never under investigation. There was no active investigation at the time Biden got Shokin fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying that, but never provided any actual evidence to any of it. Let's see...
> 
> Shokin was fired on *March 29, 2016*, per Biden request.
> 
> *From Kyiv Post. and Hromadske International*
> 
> 
> 
> On *September 13, 2016*, the Pechersk District Court ordered the Prosecutor General to approve termination of the search for Zlochevsky.
> 
> The Prosecutor General's Office closed the case of tax evasion. _“I believe that we have had success with this case: Burisma has paid the largest amount of taxes and penalties based on the results of examinations at that time – 180 million hryvnias ($7.46 million),”_ Lutsenko commented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meaning, the investigation was open 6 more month after Shokin was fired.
> 
> Stop senseless yapping, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying as I've posted actual evidence repeatedly, *which you've even read yourself*...
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko._​
> So fuck off, lying troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> According to a former official eh? Yeah, that's convincing.....I say finish the investigation. Biden is a corrupt asshole.
Click to expand...

What a pity you can't prove he's corrupt, huh?


----------



## j-mac

Faun said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiffy is getting nervous.
> 
> View attachment 291419
> 
> *Sara Carter Twitter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, Schiff has consistantly ignored how ridiculous this process is under his leadership...NO serious person would do to this country what he is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he is failing even more miserably that Fat Jerry with this Mueller testimony disaster.
> 
> SCHIFF SHOW FAILS: Poll finds sharp swing in opposition to impeachment among independents.
> 
> “The new poll found 49 percent oppose impeachment compared to 34 percent who support it. In October, 48 percent of independents polled supported impeachment, against 39 percent who opposed. Since October, Emerson has found Trump’s job approval rating jump by 5 points, from 43 percent to 48 percent.”​
> And in another Poll: Trump Approval Rating Hits Net Positive As Support For Impeachment Plummets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NUNES is wetting his pants
> *Devin Nunes was directly involved in the push for Biden Ukraine investigations, says Lev Parnas*
> Lev Parnas, an associate of Rudy Giuliani, says he helped arrange meetings between Nunes and Ukrainians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who? Amazing how libs will take the word of a complete nobody, who has a vested interest in pointing the finger to save his own ass....That is if it is someone they really want to destroy....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> By "a complete nobody," you mean one of the central figures in trying to get Zelensky to publicly announce Biden was under investigation.
Click to expand...


Who? News flash for ya, No one with an ounce of integrity believes you liberal assholes anymore....All you spew are lies.


----------



## Rambunctious

Daryl Hunt said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, because I want criminals out of the Whitehouse that current infest it? Again, shows a lot of Character on my part. No so much on yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you want the Clinton's out?....me doubt it.....hypocrite....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want another Devil versus Satan again.  Which one will YOU vote for.  Will it be the Devil or Satan.  Are you aware that it's on file where the GRU went after the leading Republican Candidates hard starting in 2016?  Of course you will deny that.  The only leading Rep Candidate they didn't attack was Rump.  The fix was on.
> 
> Rubio or Cruz would have been a better alternative but they got destroyed.  Not by the Democrats but by the GRU helping Rump.  If they wanted us real Republican votes they would have presented one of those two or even a third or fourth option.  But the fix was in.
Click to expand...

In case you haven't noticed...Trump hasn't been shown to have done anything illegal.....if that time ever comes ...get back to me...until then all you have is a TDS wish list.....


----------



## Zorro!

Uncensored2008 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really think ,now that you asked ,that you're in serious jeopardy of losing the senate when America finds out how you played Russia against America How your 3 POS conspired to make the AH trump seem innocent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh eddie, you already lost on the collusion conspiracy theory; this is about Trump trying to investigate Joe Biden taking kickbacks from Burisma. According to you Communists, corruption is okay, investigating corruption is impeachable.
> 
> Your dementia is really kicking in....
Click to expand...

Yeah, but it's not working for them.

The conventional wisdom has always been that when you lose an election you accept it — thereby showing your loyalty to the American system — and endeavor to show the voters that you’re worthy of being elected next time. That involves working with the other party where you can, to show that you put the good of the country first, and acting sensible and responsible the rest of the time. That, to put it mildly, is not the approach the Democrats have chosen.






The current impeachment clown show was not made more credible by the fact that his opponents began talking impeachment even before President Trump was sworn in to office. 

Nor has the endless talk of Trump’s opposition as “the Resistance,” as if 2019 America were equivalent to France in 1940, done a lot for credibility. When much of the opposition to Trump comes across as fantasy role-play by people who didn’t get enough validation in high school, it robs the entire enterprise of its seriousness.

We’ve been told repeatedly that Trump is Hitler, even as he backed Israel in the UN and moved the U.S. Embassy in Israel from Tel Aviv to Jerusalem. We’ve been told that Trump is a Putin puppet even as he sold anti-tank missiles to Ukraine (something Obama never did) and championed fracking in the United States, the success of which has done more to weaken Putin than anything the Obama/Hillary “reset” ever managed. (You could make a better case that the current Democratic candidates who vow to ban fracking are Putin puppets than you could for Trump.)

*This isn't just the fringes of the party, it's the mainstream*

*Democrats just might reelect Trump, and they'll have no one to blame but themselves.*


----------



## j-mac

Faun said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> Can any of you retards argue against what's actually said and not what you wish was said???
> 
> I never said Burisma was never under investigation. There was no active investigation at the time Biden got Shokin fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying that, but never provided any actual evidence to any of it. Let's see...
> 
> Shokin was fired on *March 29, 2016*, per Biden request.
> 
> *From Kyiv Post. and Hromadske International*
> 
> 
> 
> On *September 13, 2016*, the Pechersk District Court ordered the Prosecutor General to approve termination of the search for Zlochevsky.
> 
> The Prosecutor General's Office closed the case of tax evasion. _“I believe that we have had success with this case: Burisma has paid the largest amount of taxes and penalties based on the results of examinations at that time – 180 million hryvnias ($7.46 million),”_ Lutsenko commented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meaning, the investigation was open 6 more month after Shokin was fired.
> 
> Stop senseless yapping, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying as I've posted actual evidence repeatedly, *which you've even read yourself*...
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko._​
> So fuck off, lying troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> According to a former official eh? Yeah, that's convincing.....I say finish the investigation. Biden is a corrupt asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove he's corrupt, huh?
Click to expand...



Don't need to, not my job...All will come out in due time....Besides with people like you the charge is good enough.


----------



## Faun

j-mac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, Schiff has consistantly ignored how ridiculous this process is under his leadership...NO serious person would do to this country what he is doing.
> 
> 
> 
> And he is failing even more miserably that Fat Jerry with this Mueller testimony disaster.
> 
> SCHIFF SHOW FAILS: Poll finds sharp swing in opposition to impeachment among independents.
> 
> “The new poll found 49 percent oppose impeachment compared to 34 percent who support it. In October, 48 percent of independents polled supported impeachment, against 39 percent who opposed. Since October, Emerson has found Trump’s job approval rating jump by 5 points, from 43 percent to 48 percent.”​
> And in another Poll: Trump Approval Rating Hits Net Positive As Support For Impeachment Plummets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NUNES is wetting his pants
> *Devin Nunes was directly involved in the push for Biden Ukraine investigations, says Lev Parnas*
> Lev Parnas, an associate of Rudy Giuliani, says he helped arrange meetings between Nunes and Ukrainians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who? Amazing how libs will take the word of a complete nobody, who has a vested interest in pointing the finger to save his own ass....That is if it is someone they really want to destroy....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> By "a complete nobody," you mean one of the central figures in trying to get Zelensky to publicly announce Biden was under investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who? News flash for ya, No one with an ounce of integrity believes you liberal assholes anymore....All you spew are lies.
Click to expand...

LOL 

Who cares who you cultists b'lieve? 

You still can't prove your own claims.


----------



## Faun

j-mac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> Can any of you retards argue against what's actually said and not what you wish was said???
> 
> I never said Burisma was never under investigation. There was no active investigation at the time Biden got Shokin fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying that, but never provided any actual evidence to any of it. Let's see...
> 
> Shokin was fired on *March 29, 2016*, per Biden request.
> 
> *From Kyiv Post. and Hromadske International*
> 
> 
> 
> On *September 13, 2016*, the Pechersk District Court ordered the Prosecutor General to approve termination of the search for Zlochevsky.
> 
> The Prosecutor General's Office closed the case of tax evasion. _“I believe that we have had success with this case: Burisma has paid the largest amount of taxes and penalties based on the results of examinations at that time – 180 million hryvnias ($7.46 million),”_ Lutsenko commented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meaning, the investigation was open 6 more month after Shokin was fired.
> 
> Stop senseless yapping, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying as I've posted actual evidence repeatedly, *which you've even read yourself*...
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko._​
> So fuck off, lying troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> According to a former official eh? Yeah, that's convincing.....I say finish the investigation. Biden is a corrupt asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove he's corrupt, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need to, not my job...All will come out in due time....Besides with people like you the charge is good enough.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Poor cultist. Can't prove his claims so now it waits for someone else to prove them for him.


----------



## edward37

Rambunctious said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, because I want criminals out of the Whitehouse that current infest it? Again, shows a lot of Character on my part. No so much on yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you want the Clinton's out?....me doubt it.....hypocrite....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want another Devil versus Satan again.  Which one will YOU vote for.  Will it be the Devil or Satan.  Are you aware that it's on file where the GRU went after the leading Republican Candidates hard starting in 2016?  Of course you will deny that.  The only leading Rep Candidate they didn't attack was Rump.  The fix was on.
> 
> Rubio or Cruz would have been a better alternative but they got destroyed.  Not by the Democrats but by the GRU helping Rump.  If they wanted us real Republican votes they would have presented one of those two or even a third or fourth option.  But the fix was in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In case you haven't noticed...Trump hasn't been shown to have done anything illegal.....if that time ever comes ...get back to me...until then all you have is a TDS wish list.....
Click to expand...

Only because trump forbids those who would bury him from answering subpoenas


----------



## Ame®icano

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> Can any of you retards argue against what's actually said and not what you wish was said???
> 
> I never said Burisma was never under investigation. There was no active investigation at the time Biden got Shokin fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying that, but never provided any actual evidence to any of it. Let's see...
> 
> Shokin was fired on *March 29, 2016*, per Biden request.
> 
> *From Kyiv Post. and Hromadske International*
> 
> 
> 
> On *September 13, 2016*, the Pechersk District Court ordered the Prosecutor General to approve termination of the search for Zlochevsky.
> 
> The Prosecutor General's Office closed the case of tax evasion. _“I believe that we have had success with this case: Burisma has paid the largest amount of taxes and penalties based on the results of examinations at that time – 180 million hryvnias ($7.46 million),”_ Lutsenko commented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meaning, the investigation was open 6 more month after Shokin was fired.
> 
> Stop senseless yapping, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying as I've posted actual evidence repeatedly, *which you've even read yourself*...
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko._​
> So fuck off, lying troll.
Click to expand...


I posted dates and Ukrainian source. You posted leftist propaganda channel opinions.

Go figure. Shitstain.


----------



## edward37

j-mac said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiffy is getting nervous.
> 
> View attachment 291419
> 
> *Sara Carter Twitter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, Schiff has consistantly ignored how ridiculous this process is under his leadership...NO serious person would do to this country what he is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he is failing even more miserably that Fat Jerry with this Mueller testimony disaster.
> 
> SCHIFF SHOW FAILS: Poll finds sharp swing in opposition to impeachment among independents.
> 
> “The new poll found 49 percent oppose impeachment compared to 34 percent who support it. In October, 48 percent of independents polled supported impeachment, against 39 percent who opposed. Since October, Emerson has found Trump’s job approval rating jump by 5 points, from 43 percent to 48 percent.”​
> And in another Poll: Trump Approval Rating Hits Net Positive As Support For Impeachment Plummets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NUNES is wetting his pants
> *Devin Nunes was directly involved in the push for Biden Ukraine investigations, says Lev Parnas*
> Lev Parnas, an associate of Rudy Giuliani, says he helped arrange meetings between Nunes and Ukrainians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who? Amazing how libs will take the word of a complete nobody, who has a vested interest in pointing the finger to save his own ass....That is if it is someone they really want to destroy....
Click to expand...

Whose word do you want us to take ?? Giuliani Nunes Graham's  ? all pieces of shit all liars   and then you have trump  the world class lying scum


----------



## Zorro!

j-mac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, Schiff has consistantly ignored how ridiculous this process is under his leadership...NO serious person would do to this country what he is doing.
> 
> 
> 
> And he is failing even more miserably that Fat Jerry with this Mueller testimony disaster.
> 
> SCHIFF SHOW FAILS: Poll finds sharp swing in opposition to impeachment among independents.
> 
> “The new poll found 49 percent oppose impeachment compared to 34 percent who support it. In October, 48 percent of independents polled supported impeachment, against 39 percent who opposed. Since October, Emerson has found Trump’s job approval rating jump by 5 points, from 43 percent to 48 percent.”​
> And in another Poll: Trump Approval Rating Hits Net Positive As Support For Impeachment Plummets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NUNES is wetting his pants
> *Devin Nunes was directly involved in the push for Biden Ukraine investigations, says Lev Parnas*
> Lev Parnas, an associate of Rudy Giuliani, says he helped arrange meetings between Nunes and Ukrainians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who? Amazing how libs will take the word of a complete nobody, who has a vested interest in pointing the finger to save his own ass....That is if it is someone they really want to destroy....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> By "a complete nobody," you mean one of the central figures in trying to get Zelensky to publicly announce Biden was under investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who? News flash for ya, No one with an ounce of integrity believes you liberal assholes anymore....All you spew are lies.
Click to expand...

 All The Democrats Had To Do Was Not Be Crazy, And They Couldn’t Even Do That.

The left in general seems determined to move as many moderates into the Trump camp as possible. In left-leaning Howard County, Maryland, the school board adopted a 1970s style busing program over the objections of constituents. This despite the fact that comments on the bill were overwhelmingly negative. The board then scolded the community for its opposition. 

All over the country, universities are going crazy over anonymous fliers that read, simply, “It’s okay to be white.” This, we’re told, is a hate crime, and the FBI is investigating to find the perpetrators. 

At this year’s Harvard/Yale game “climate protesters” took over the field and delayed play. As double Ivy League alumnus (Dartmouth and Yale) Roger L. Simon writes, the level of idiocy there is making him think we should abolish the Ivy League as unserious. “In the middle of this year's Harvard-Yale game, the great activistes spewed out onto the field to demand, what else, action on climate change — delaying the game for over an hour. But all these Ivy League smarty-pants couldn't come up with a slogan more original than 'Hey hey, ho ho, fossil fuels have got to go.' Who'd they learn that from, their grandparents?  Decades ago, during Vietnam, it was 'Hey hey, ho ho, LBJ has got to go.'"

They want to take the party too far left: Progressive Democrats let their 'policy freak flags' fly

It’s fantasy role-play, in this case by people sad that they were born too late for the 1960s. Anyway, if you care about climate, you should be protesting outside the Chinese embassy — China is adding vast numbers of new coal-fired power plants — unlike the United States, which has actually seen carbon emissions drop thanks to fracking.


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> Can any of you retards argue against what's actually said and not what you wish was said???
> 
> I never said Burisma was never under investigation. There was no active investigation at the time Biden got Shokin fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying that, but never provided any actual evidence to any of it. Let's see...
> 
> Shokin was fired on *March 29, 2016*, per Biden request.
> 
> *From Kyiv Post. and Hromadske International*
> 
> 
> 
> On *September 13, 2016*, the Pechersk District Court ordered the Prosecutor General to approve termination of the search for Zlochevsky.
> 
> The Prosecutor General's Office closed the case of tax evasion. _“I believe that we have had success with this case: Burisma has paid the largest amount of taxes and penalties based on the results of examinations at that time – 180 million hryvnias ($7.46 million),”_ Lutsenko commented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meaning, the investigation was open 6 more month after Shokin was fired.
> 
> Stop senseless yapping, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're lying as I've posted actual evidence repeatedly, *which you've even read yourself*...
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko._​
> So fuck off, lying troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted dates and Ukrainian source. You posted leftist propaganda channel opinions.
> 
> Go figure. Shitstain.
Click to expand...

LOL

Imbecile.

You posted *A* date and it was 6 months *after* Biden pressed to get Shokin ousted. It doesn't actually disprove the news report that the Burisma investigation was on hold in March of 2016. It only shows at some later date, Lutsenko formally closed it.


----------



## bripat9643

Daryl Hunt said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I clearly stated in our lifetime.  We have lower taxes for everybody, from the rich to middle-class.  Less government dependents.  New records for employment for all minority groups.  A 70% reduction in border crossings since May.  Not only are jobs paying better money, but the median household income also broke a record.  Pretty stable and growing stock market.  These are all conservative ideologies, not fascism.
> 
> If this is fascism, then I'm a convert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the beginning, Benito had the same things.  Until he got his over 60% in congress which used to rewrite the Italian Constitution.  Mussolini also went after the Federal Court System as well and finally disbanded it since they would not bend to his wishes.  He used the new Constitution to do that as well as his brown shirts.  Yes, at first the creator of Fascism also helped Italy to prosper.  But once he got full control, it went to hell in a handbasket.
> 
> There are only two things that prevents Rump from going full Fascist on everyone, the Supreme Court and the Constitution of the United States.  Benito found a work around using the same tactics Rump is using.  What is stopping him from having his Brown Shirts is the UCMJ for the Military.  We are protected from both a socialist government and a fascist government but both sides are trying very hard to win their battle.
> 
> Now about the Economy.  As long as things go smoothly and is propped up like it is, you will be happy.  But the programs that would be needed for keeping it from going south are already in place.  We don't have any wiggle room.  So keep enjoying the good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dramatic much?
> 
> The fascists are those trying to perform a coup on a duly elected POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep telling yourself that.  But Fascism is an extreme rightwing and it's the extreme leftwingers you rag on continually about and those would be the other side of the coin, the Socialists.
> 
> You win an award.
> 
> View attachment 291886
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is leftwing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even to this day, the Italians are the experts in Fascism although they don't practice it in any form.  And while the Italian version had some similarities to Nazism, it never was the same.  Fascism can have religion and often times did seek the support of the Catholic Church. Nazism is Pagan by nature.  And unlike Nazism that cannot exist without total failure, there are different Fascist Governments that flourished like Franco that came to being in 1936 and, in many ways, still survives in Spain.  Fascism didn't die with Franco, it just adapted.  And Fascism is probably the most adaptable type of ruling on the face of the earth.
> 
> Benito Mussolini was not a total failure.  He did the things that Rump wants to do.  In fact, Rump is operating right out of Benito's writings from the early 20s.  Mussolini just never got the chance to complete his quest.  WWII put a hold on it and the invasion by the Allies cut it short.  Some scholars wonder where Mussolini would have gone had he not been embroiled in a world war during the most critical time of cementing his creation.
> 
> The answer to that question may lie in Franco's Spanish Fascist Government.  But to understand that, one has to look at the history of Spain in the 20s and 30s.  During that time, Franco was not in the country.  He was a War Hero and a great General.  He was never a Politician.  During that time, the Socialist controlled Spain and there was a good amount of unrest by the elites and many of the lesser Churches.  The problem the elites had was, they had a great general that didn't care for socialism.  But he was out of the country.  And to sneak him into Spain would only result in his assassination.  So they had him go to the Italian armies that were no in country and raise an army.  But it was weak in material support.  In order to get the army and Franco into the country, the Elites had so spend enormous amounts of money.  The problem was, the existing sitting Military was under the Socialists.  Franco's army took all of the countryside and most of the smaller cities and towns.  But the larger metro areas were heavy garrisoned and under Socialist control.  The revolution was fought to a dead standstill.  In order to break it, Franco went to the only other source of Fascism outside of Spain and that was Italy for weapons to outgun the socialist army.  M
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I clearly stated in our lifetime.  We have lower taxes for everybody, from the rich to middle-class.  Less government dependents.  New records for employment for all minority groups.  A 70% reduction in border crossings since May.  Not only are jobs paying better money, but the median household income also broke a record.  Pretty stable and growing stock market.  These are all conservative ideologies, not fascism.
> 
> If this is fascism, then I'm a convert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the beginning, Benito had the same things.  Until he got his over 60% in congress which used to rewrite the Italian Constitution.  Mussolini also went after the Federal Court System as well and finally disbanded it since they would not bend to his wishes.  He used the new Constitution to do that as well as his brown shirts.  Yes, at first the creator of Fascism also helped Italy to prosper.  But once he got full control, it went to hell in a handbasket.
> 
> There are only two things that prevents Rump from going full Fascist on everyone, the Supreme Court and the Constitution of the United States.  Benito found a work around using the same tactics Rump is using.  What is stopping him from having his Brown Shirts is the UCMJ for the Military.  We are protected from both a socialist government and a fascist government but both sides are trying very hard to win their battle.
> 
> Now about the Economy.  As long as things go smoothly and is propped up like it is, you will be happy.  But the programs that would be needed for keeping it from going south are already in place.  We don't have any wiggle room.  So keep enjoying the good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dramatic much?
> 
> The fascists are those trying to perform a coup on a duly elected POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep telling yourself that.  But Fascism is an extreme rightwing and it's the extreme leftwingers you rag on continually about and those would be the other side of the coin, the Socialists.
> 
> You win an award.
> 
> View attachment 291886
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is leftwing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to ask the Italians to clarify what Fascism is.  And while you are at it, ask the Spaniards that still have a form of it even today.  While Italy has moved as far away from it as possible, Spain still has many remnants of Franco's Fascist Government.  Fascism is definitely right wing.  But it's in many different levels.  Mussolini may have invented it but Franco made it work and it didn't die when he died.   Like Franco, the Spanish Fascism adapted.
> 
> Looking at the opposite end of the spectrum, Socialism doesn't work.  But you will find remnants of it throughout the world.  Especially throughout Europe and even the United States.  It's what makes great nations a nation but not by itself.  Fascism was originally created to combat true Socialism.  Lenin and Stalin had great influences on a global scale.  Fascism was adopted by the Revolutionaries of Spain because it was the ideal tool to combat the socialism that ruled Spain.  But Franco wasn't a Fascist.  He was a great General.  And much of his personality was adopted into the Spanish Fascism.
> 
> You see, Fascism comes in many flavors.  Mussolini thought he had the answer when he didn't even really understand it himself all the way.  He never had the chance.  About the time he was seizing complete control, a world war broke out and Italy was invaded by a superior force.  Mussolini tried to take Fascism to the level of Totalitarianism.  While it could go there, it couldn't stay there for long.  Hitler did the same for Germany with a modified version.  It was much different that Mussolini's Fascism and light years from Franco's Fascism but, never the less, it was a form of Fascism.  Both Mussolini and Hitler never go the chance to develop a peace version like Franco did.  Spain elected to sit the war out and heal from it's own 1936 civil war.  And Franco was no Mussolini or Hitler.  He was a General thrust into power by the Elites and all levels of people.  While he could be stern, he could also be kind.
> 
> Rump is operating or trying to operate, from the 1926 manifesto from Mussolini.  It's not the end but the means to get to the end.  Here are some similarities.
> 
> Mussolini got over 60% of his followers into the Italian Parliament and they rewrote the Italian Constitution.  Mussolini was the Commander in Chief (the executive branch) and he controlled the congress who dissolved the Federal Court system and replaced it with their own which was totally controlled by the "Executive" branch meaning Mussolini.  Mussolini used his brown shirts to enforce his will.
> 
> Now, let's look at Rump.  He's trying to pack Congress with only those that he controls.  he uses fear and intimidation to maintain control.  He's trying to "Pack the Deck" with his own Justices that HE controls.  But unlike Italy, we have two things that Italy didn't have.  We have the Constitution of the United States and the Military UCMJ.  Rump can't have his own Brown Shirts because the States won't allow it.  Rump can't control the Supreme Court because of the Constitution and the way the Supreme Court was set up about a hundred years ago.  But he's working on the Congress which he just might do is left to his own devices.  An Italian Doctor (not medical) came up with the 14 points of Fascism.  Rump has fulfilled or is trying to fulfill 12 of those points.  He lacks the Brown Shirts so there goes on point.  He can't take over either the Congress nor the Supreme Court and dissolve the other but you have to admit, he tries to control both of them.  And, again, if left to his own devices, he just might accomplish one or the other.  The Congress is much easier for him to control but that's not working out too well either.
> 
> One of the first things Mussolini did was to attack the Press.  He hammered away at it, doing exactly what Rump is doing today.  But after he weakened the message that the free press had, he then took control of the Government and started locking up journalists, having them shot, hung and worse until only the State Sponsored News Outlets existed.  There was no respected Free Press left to show the pen is mightier than the sword because it isn't when the sword is alFascism is leftwing.lowed to be wielded against the press.
> 
> If only Rump were to take the Franco Fascist Play book from 1939 that withstood time in itself.
> 
> No, Fascism isn't left. It can be right or far right but never left.  It was invented to combat the Socialists who were and still are left.
Click to expand...

Fascism is leftwing.


----------



## bripat9643

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I clearly stated in our lifetime.  We have lower taxes for everybody, from the rich to middle-class.  Less government dependents.  New records for employment for all minority groups.  A 70% reduction in border crossings since May.  Not only are jobs paying better money, but the median household income also broke a record.  Pretty stable and growing stock market.  These are all conservative ideologies, not fascism.
> 
> If this is fascism, then I'm a convert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the beginning, Benito had the same things.  Until he got his over 60% in congress which used to rewrite the Italian Constitution.  Mussolini also went after the Federal Court System as well and finally disbanded it since they would not bend to his wishes.  He used the new Constitution to do that as well as his brown shirts.  Yes, at first the creator of Fascism also helped Italy to prosper.  But once he got full control, it went to hell in a handbasket.
> 
> There are only two things that prevents Rump from going full Fascist on everyone, the Supreme Court and the Constitution of the United States.  Benito found a work around using the same tactics Rump is using.  What is stopping him from having his Brown Shirts is the UCMJ for the Military.  We are protected from both a socialist government and a fascist government but both sides are trying very hard to win their battle.
> 
> Now about the Economy.  As long as things go smoothly and is propped up like it is, you will be happy.  But the programs that would be needed for keeping it from going south are already in place.  We don't have any wiggle room.  So keep enjoying the good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dramatic much?
> 
> The fascists are those trying to perform a coup on a duly elected POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep telling yourself that.  But Fascism is an extreme rightwing and it's the extreme leftwingers you rag on continually about and those would be the other side of the coin, the Socialists.
> 
> You win an award.
> 
> View attachment 291886
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is leftwing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Fascism_ (/ˈfæʃɪzəm/) is a form of far-right, authoritarian ultranationalism characterized by dictatorial power, forcible suppression of opposition, and strong regimentation of society and of the economy which came to prominence in early 20th-century Europe.
Click to expand...

Fascism is leftwing.  Fascism is a form of socialism.  All the characteristics you mentioned are also characteristics of the Soviet Union.


----------



## bripat9643

Daryl Hunt said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden:  ‘I’m telling you, you’re not getting the billion dollars.’ … I looked at them and said, ‘I’m leaving in six hours. If the prosecutor is not fired, you’re not getting the money.’ Well, son of a b----. He got fired. And they put in place someone who was solid at the time.”
> 
> 
> That is some quid pro quo, don't need an imagination
> 
> 
> 
> Who got the quo?
> 
> With Biden, the US policy got the quo by fighting the corruption in the Ukraine so we could send them aid.
> 
> With your fast asssed orange buddy, the quo was damage to his political foe.
> 
> I suspect that even a fucking moron liar like you can get that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God, you are such a gullible loser.  Biden got the quo.  He provided his son with millions of dollars in income.    Anyone who believes that millions of dollars to your son is not a benefit to you is a moron.
> 
> What "corruption" did Biden put to an end?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden did not get millions.  Hunter Biden was not under investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much money do you believe that Hunter Biden got out of the deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden is not being impeached.  Rump is.  We already know he got a few million but there is nothing illegal to be found or they would have already found it.;  Is this going to go on for the next 30 plus years like the Hillary Hoax?   What's next, did he show up to work with mismatched Socks?
> 
> Meanwhile...........What do you get when you cross Rump with a Pig?  Nothing.  Even a pig won't stoop that low.
Click to expand...

Imagine some never Trumper saying that about the Mueller investigation 2 years ago.


----------



## bripat9643

Daryl Hunt said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> God, you are such a gullible loser.  Biden got the quo.  He provided his son with millions of dollars in income.    Anyone who believes that millions of dollars to your son is not a benefit to you is a moron.
> 
> What "corruption" did Biden put to an end?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden did not get millions.  Hunter Biden was not under investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much money do you believe that Hunter Biden got out of the deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden is not being impeached.  Rump is.  We already know he got a few million but there is nothing illegal to be found or they would have already found it.;  Is this going to go on for the next 30 plus years like the Hillary Hoax?   What's next, did he show up to work with mismatched Socks?
> 
> Meanwhile...........What do you get when you cross Rump with a Pig?  Nothing.  Even a pig won't stoop that low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is a drug addict that fucked his dead brother’s wife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He could fuck a donkey on stage in Mexico for all that it matters.  It's not about Hunter Biden.
Click to expand...

It certainly is, moron.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Zorro! said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really think ,now that you asked ,that you're in serious jeopardy of losing the senate when America finds out how you played Russia against America How your 3 POS conspired to make the AH trump seem innocent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh eddie, you already lost on the collusion conspiracy theory; this is about Trump trying to investigate Joe Biden taking kickbacks from Burisma. According to you Communists, corruption is okay, investigating corruption is impeachable.
> 
> Your dementia is really kicking in....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but it's not working for them.
> 
> The conventional wisdom has always been that when you lose an election you accept it — thereby showing your loyalty to the American system — and endeavor to show the voters that you’re worthy of being elected next time. That involves working with the other party where you can, to show that you put the good of the country first, and acting sensible and responsible the rest of the time. That, to put it mildly, is not the approach the Democrats have chosen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The current impeachment clown show was not made more credible by the fact that his opponents began talking impeachment even before President Trump was sworn in to office.
> 
> Nor has the endless talk of Trump’s opposition as “the Resistance,” as if 2019 America were equivalent to France in 1940, done a lot for credibility. When much of the opposition to Trump comes across as fantasy role-play by people who didn’t get enough validation in high school, it robs the entire enterprise of its seriousness.
> 
> We’ve been told repeatedly that Trump is Hitler, even as he backed Israel in the UN and moved the U.S. Embassy in Israel from Tel Aviv to Jerusalem. We’ve been told that Trump is a Putin puppet even as he sold anti-tank missiles to Ukraine (something Obama never did) and championed fracking in the United States, the success of which has done more to weaken Putin than anything the Obama/Hillary “reset” ever managed. (You could make a better case that the current Democratic candidates who vow to ban fracking are Putin puppets than you could for Trump.)
> 
> *This isn't just the fringes of the party, it's the mainstream*
> 
> *Democrats just might reelect Trump, and they'll have no one to blame but themselves.*
Click to expand...

Hmm..I agree with most of what you say...but...When Obama was elected...the Right obstructed the whole way...played up the Birther nonsense...hosted interminable investigations..all of which came to naught. I see this as tit for tat. Yes, this is more virulent...because Trump has chosen to fight the media..and the media has chosen to to foster hysteria. Had Trump ignored the media, put away the tweeter...and governed..I doubt we would be at the current impasse.

I don't think Trump is Hitler..but i do think that he empowers White supremacists....nor do I think Trump is in Putin's pocket...although a lot of what he has done has strengthened the Russian position..Syria..for example.

I would not have chosen to attempt to impeach. I see it as divisive..and unnecessary. But..I do not see any difference, at all, between the behavior of the Left..and the Right. 

Partisan zealots are just that..fanatics with no honor or sense of honesty.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

bripat9643 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden did not get millions.  Hunter Biden was not under investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> How much money do you believe that Hunter Biden got out of the deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden is not being impeached.  Rump is.  We already know he got a few million but there is nothing illegal to be found or they would have already found it.;  Is this going to go on for the next 30 plus years like the Hillary Hoax?   What's next, did he show up to work with mismatched Socks?
> 
> Meanwhile...........What do you get when you cross Rump with a Pig?  Nothing.  Even a pig won't stoop that low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is a drug addict that fucked his dead brother’s wife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He could fuck a donkey on stage in Mexico for all that it matters.  It's not about Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It certainly is, moron.
Click to expand...

You wish...LOL!


----------



## Sandy Shanks

Trump said Tuesday that he would “love” for several senior administration officials to testify in the impeachment inquiry, but he claimed the White House was preventing them from doing so to protect the institution of the Presidency. ::

Trump is becoming a really great comedian. I could not stop laughing when I read this.

Is someone else in charge of the White House? 

Trump continues with his comedy routine.

_Bloomberg _reports, "Donald Trump denied directing Rudy Giuliani to go to Ukraine to look for dirt on his political rivals, in an interview with former Fox News host Bill O’Reilly."

“No, I didn’t direct him, but he is a warrior, he is a warrior,” Trump told O’Reilly.

"Asked by O’Reilly what Giuliani was doing in Ukraine, Trump said “you have to ask that to Rudy.'"

“Rudy has other clients, other than me,” Trump added. “He’s done a lot of work in Ukraine over the years.”


----------



## Sandy Shanks

This is from the transcript of the July 25 phone call between Trump and Zelensky. It was provided by the White House. The following is a quote from Trump.

_Good because I· heard you had a prosecutor who· was very·good and he was shut down and that's really unfair._·A lot of people are talking about that, the way they shut your very good prosecutor down and you had some very bad people involved. *Mr. Giuliani is a highly respected man. He was the mayor bf New York City, a great mayor, and I would like him to call you. I will ask him to call you along with the Attorney General.· :Rudy very much knows what's happening and he is a very capable guy. If you could speak to him that would be great.* The former ambassador from the United States,· the woman., was bad news and the people she was dealing with in.the Ukraine.were bad news so I jtist want to_let you know that. The other thing, there's a lot of.talk about Biden's son,. that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great.Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you ·can look into it ... It sounds horrible to me_. 





Rudy Giuliani *✔* @RudyGiuliani 

 
*The investigation I conducted concerning 2016 Ukrainian collusion and corruption, was done solely as a defense attorney to defend my client against false charges, that kept changing as one after another were disproven.*

12:43 PM - Nov 6, 2019


----------



## Sandy Shanks

Trump said Tuesday that he would “love” for several senior administration officials to testify in the impeachment inquiry, but he claimed the White House was preventing them from doing so to protect the institution of the Presidency. ::

Trump is becoming a really great comedian. I could not stop laughing when I read this.

Is someone else in charge of the White House? 

Trump continues with his comedy routine.

_Bloomberg _reports, "Donald Trump denied directing Rudy Giuliani to go to Ukraine to look for dirt on his political rivals, in an interview with former Fox News host Bill O’Reilly."

“No, I didn’t direct him, but he is a warrior, he is a warrior,” Trump told O’Reilly.

"Asked by O’Reilly what Giuliani was doing in Ukraine, Trump said “you have to ask that to Rudy.'"

“Rudy has other clients, other than me,” Trump added. “He’s done a lot of work in Ukraine over the years.”


----------



## Sandy Shanks

This is from the transcript of the July 25 phone call between Trump and Zelensky. It was provided by the White House. The following is a quote from Trump.

_Good because I· heard you had a prosecutor who· was very·good and he was shut down and that's really unfair._·A lot of people are talking about that, the way they shut your very good prosecutor down and you had some very bad people involved. *Mr. Giuliani is a highly respected man. He was the mayor bf New York City, a great mayor, and I would like him to call you. I will ask him to call you along with the Attorney General.· :Rudy very much knows what's happening and he is a very capable guy. If you could speak to him that would be great.* The former ambassador from the United States,· the woman., was bad news and the people she was dealing with in.the Ukraine.were bad news so I jtist want to_let you know that. The other thing, there's a lot of.talk about Biden's son,. that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great.Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you ·can look into it ... It sounds horrible to me_. 





Rudy Giuliani *✔* @RudyGiuliani 

 
*The investigation I conducted concerning 2016 Ukrainian collusion and corruption, was done solely as a defense attorney to defend my client against false charges, that kept changing as one after another were disproven.*

12:43 PM - Nov 6, 2019

Trump is a joke.


----------



## WEATHER53

Yep it’s criminal that Trump won’t build his own gallows and provide the rope-obstruction that is is the wonderful Oz land of Suspension of Reality.


----------



## ColonelAngus

I have heard since he started his campaign that Trump = Hitler

When is Trump going to start executing minorities and gays?

He is a crap Hitler.


----------



## Olde Europe

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> I don't think Trump is Hitler..but i do think that he empowers White supremacists....nor do I think Trump is in Putin's pocket...although a lot of what he has done has strengthened the Russian position..Syria..for example.
> 
> I would not have chosen to attempt to impeach. I see it as divisive..and unnecessary. But..I do not see any difference, at all, between the behavior of the Left..and the Right.
> 
> Partisan zealots are just that..fanatics with no honor or sense of honesty.



Frankly, that's a bit of a disappointment over what appears to be a serious error of judgment.

Having correctly diagnosed Trump "empowers White supremacists", you fail to note there is not a single prominent voice within the GOP raised in protest.  The reason for that is that the authoritarian, radical right has taken over the GOP.  There is nothing even remotely similar happening on the Democratic side, and yet you do "not see any difference, at all."  How is that even possible?

Impeachment was necessary, and the more shoes drop, the more necessary it became.  Not merely because the Mob Boss had a little Mob Boss routine in his call with Zelensky, but because of a consistent pattern of law-breaking, disrespect for Congress and the Constitution, from the obstruction of justice as detailed by Mueller over the persistent violation of the Emoluments Clause to the Obstruction of Congress during the Impeachment inquiry.  Noting even remotely similar happened in living memory.  This presidency is anything other than "normal" in pretty much every respect you may care to name, there is a direct threat to the rule of law and democracy itself, and all you can come up with is, there is not a whit of a difference?  None at all?

Heavens, Eye.  Bribery.  It is right there in the Constitution as one of but two crimes specifically mentioned to warrant impeachment.  And the judgment you render is, impeachment is "unnecessary"?  I can't but hope you'll not ever be so desperate for the performance of an official act that the official in charge can confidently demand "a favor" before he is willing to perform it.  Trump is to the bones corrupt, so habitually corrupt, in fact, that he chose to release the memorandum on his Mob Boss routine to the public, and he probably thought that's all okay because that's what he's done all his life.  It doesn't even register with him.  And the GOP, to the last (wo)man, once upon a time known as "the party of law and order," is perfectly fine with going along with that.

No "difference, at all."


----------



## RealDave

j-mac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, Schiff has consistantly ignored how ridiculous this process is under his leadership...NO serious person would do to this country what he is doing.
> 
> 
> 
> And he is failing even more miserably that Fat Jerry with this Mueller testimony disaster.
> 
> SCHIFF SHOW FAILS: Poll finds sharp swing in opposition to impeachment among independents.
> 
> “The new poll found 49 percent oppose impeachment compared to 34 percent who support it. In October, 48 percent of independents polled supported impeachment, against 39 percent who opposed. Since October, Emerson has found Trump’s job approval rating jump by 5 points, from 43 percent to 48 percent.”​
> And in another Poll: Trump Approval Rating Hits Net Positive As Support For Impeachment Plummets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NUNES is wetting his pants
> *Devin Nunes was directly involved in the push for Biden Ukraine investigations, says Lev Parnas*
> Lev Parnas, an associate of Rudy Giuliani, says he helped arrange meetings between Nunes and Ukrainians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who? Amazing how libs will take the word of a complete nobody, who has a vested interest in pointing the finger to save his own ass....That is if it is someone they really want to destroy....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> By "a complete nobody," you mean one of the central figures in trying to get Zelensky to publicly announce Biden was under investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who? News flash for ya, No one with an ounce of integrity believes you liberal assholes anymore....All you spew are lies.
Click to expand...

  Wow, yet another dumbass Trumpette calling other people liars.

Your fast assed orange buddy lies every fucking day & you can't keep your head out of his ass.


----------



## edward37

RealDave said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> And he is failing even more miserably that Fat Jerry with this Mueller testimony disaster.
> 
> SCHIFF SHOW FAILS: Poll finds sharp swing in opposition to impeachment among independents.
> 
> “The new poll found 49 percent oppose impeachment compared to 34 percent who support it. In October, 48 percent of independents polled supported impeachment, against 39 percent who opposed. Since October, Emerson has found Trump’s job approval rating jump by 5 points, from 43 percent to 48 percent.”​
> And in another Poll: Trump Approval Rating Hits Net Positive As Support For Impeachment Plummets.
> 
> 
> 
> NUNES is wetting his pants
> *Devin Nunes was directly involved in the push for Biden Ukraine investigations, says Lev Parnas*
> Lev Parnas, an associate of Rudy Giuliani, says he helped arrange meetings between Nunes and Ukrainians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who? Amazing how libs will take the word of a complete nobody, who has a vested interest in pointing the finger to save his own ass....That is if it is someone they really want to destroy....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> By "a complete nobody," you mean one of the central figures in trying to get Zelensky to publicly announce Biden was under investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who? News flash for ya, No one with an ounce of integrity believes you liberal assholes anymore....All you spew are lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, yet another dumbass Trumpette calling other people liars.
> 
> Your fat assed orange buddy lies every fucking day & you can't keep your head out of his ass.
Click to expand...

And  even worse ,they don't ask him to take a shower first  ,,,UGH!!


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Olde Europe said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Trump is Hitler..but i do think that he empowers White supremacists....nor do I think Trump is in Putin's pocket...although a lot of what he has done has strengthened the Russian position..Syria..for example.
> 
> I would not have chosen to attempt to impeach. I see it as divisive..and unnecessary. But..I do not see any difference, at all, between the behavior of the Left..and the Right.
> 
> Partisan zealots are just that..fanatics with no honor or sense of honesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, that's a bit of a disappointment over what appears to be a serious error of judgment.
> 
> Having correctly diagnosed Trump "empowers White supremacists", you fail to note there is not a single prominent voice within the GOP raised in protest.  The reason for that is that the authoritarian, radical right has taken over the GOP.  There is nothing even remotely similar happening on the Democratic side, and yet you do "not see any difference, at all."  How is that even possible?
> 
> Impeachment was necessary, and the more shoes drop, the more necessary it became.  Not merely because the Mob Boss had a little Mob Boss routine in his call with Zelensky, but because of a consistent pattern of law-breaking, disrespect for Congress and the Constitution, from the obstruction of justice as detailed by Mueller over the persistent violation of the Emoluments Clause to the Obstruction of Congress during the Impeachment inquiry.  Noting even remotely similar happened in living memory.  This presidency is anything other than "normal" in pretty much every respect you may care to name, there is a direct threat to the rule of law and democracy itself, and all you can come up with is, there is not a whit of a difference?  None at all?
> 
> Heavens, Eye.  Bribery.  It is right there in the Constitution as one of but two crimes specifically mentioned to warrant impeachment.  And the judgment you render is, impeachment is "unnecessary"?  I can't but hope you'll not ever be so desperate for the performance of an official act that the official in charge can confidently demand "a favor" before he is willing to perform it.  Trump is to the bones corrupt, so habitually corrupt, in fact, that he chose to release the memorandum on his Mob Boss routine to the public, and he probably thought that's all okay because that's what he's done all his life.  It doesn't even register with him.  And the GOP, to the last (wo)man, once upon a time known as "the party of law and order," is perfectly fine with going along with that.
> 
> No "difference, at all."
Click to expand...


To clarify..no difference in the actions and behavior of the partisans of both sides. Fanatics of any stripe are troubling--to me, anyway. The demonization of the opposition is harmful..no matter the side.

No, I don't wish impeachment..for no other reason that it's kabuki theater...an orgy of partisan masturbation fed by the media frenzy. I know Trump is corrupt...but if he is the President that America wanted...then let him show his ass...and then let us vote him out...or not. I don't care about the popular vote...I don't care about the 'resistance' and I don't care for the way that the left is playing the people..in their bid to regain power. I think that this impeachment is just one long campaign infomercial. "Woke" indeed! Some of us..were never sleeping to begin with...and yes, I do think that the leaders of both teams are interchangeable...and playing from the same playbook...

Anecdotally, I know many Republicans that are dismayed with Trump..they just don't get the media time--i also know a few Democrats are are dismayed at what they see as the lack of choice, in their candidate's positions. But the poor choices of both parties are shoved down our throats--and impeachment won't change any of that. Our institutions are still sound...and life is still good..for me, anyway..regardless of who is POTUS.

You wish to tar the entire Republican party with the same brush..I find that lack of nuance troubling. I think you take it a bit personally..Trump's reign of idiocy..while I see it as as transitory..and, while it has caused damage..it has also pointed out a lot of America that has been covert for a long time..including the racism of some.

To sum up, Trump is but a symptom...the divides of rural vs urban...20th century vs 21st...poor vs rich---are all what is driving the Trump train. Address that!

Oh..a historical note...there have been arguably worse Presidents than Trump..several, in fact. Harding, Coolidge and Grant--to name a few.

..and this..have you wondered why the impeachment focus is NOT on the Emoluments issues? Despite there being a much clearer case?

Congress does not want to touch that with a ten foot pole..too many rice bowls in play! LOL!


----------



## edward37

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Trump is Hitler..but i do think that he empowers White supremacists....nor do I think Trump is in Putin's pocket...although a lot of what he has done has strengthened the Russian position..Syria..for example.
> 
> I would not have chosen to attempt to impeach. I see it as divisive..and unnecessary. But..I do not see any difference, at all, between the behavior of the Left..and the Right.
> 
> Partisan zealots are just that..fanatics with no honor or sense of honesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, that's a bit of a disappointment over what appears to be a serious error of judgment.
> 
> Having correctly diagnosed Trump "empowers White supremacists", you fail to note there is not a single prominent voice within the GOP raised in protest.  The reason for that is that the authoritarian, radical right has taken over the GOP.  There is nothing even remotely similar happening on the Democratic side, and yet you do "not see any difference, at all."  How is that even possible?
> 
> Impeachment was necessary, and the more shoes drop, the more necessary it became.  Not merely because the Mob Boss had a little Mob Boss routine in his call with Zelensky, but because of a consistent pattern of law-breaking, disrespect for Congress and the Constitution, from the obstruction of justice as detailed by Mueller over the persistent violation of the Emoluments Clause to the Obstruction of Congress during the Impeachment inquiry.  Noting even remotely similar happened in living memory.  This presidency is anything other than "normal" in pretty much every respect you may care to name, there is a direct threat to the rule of law and democracy itself, and all you can come up with is, there is not a whit of a difference?  None at all?
> 
> Heavens, Eye.  Bribery.  It is right there in the Constitution as one of but two crimes specifically mentioned to warrant impeachment.  And the judgment you render is, impeachment is "unnecessary"?  I can't but hope you'll not ever be so desperate for the performance of an official act that the official in charge can confidently demand "a favor" before he is willing to perform it.  Trump is to the bones corrupt, so habitually corrupt, in fact, that he chose to release the memorandum on his Mob Boss routine to the public, and he probably thought that's all okay because that's what he's done all his life.  It doesn't even register with him.  And the GOP, to the last (wo)man, once upon a time known as "the party of law and order," is perfectly fine with going along with that.
> 
> No "difference, at all."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To clarify..no difference in the actions and behavior of the partisans of both sides. Fanatics of any stripe are troubling--to me, anyway. The demonization of the opposition is harmful..no matter the side.
> 
> No, I don't wish impeachment..for no other reason that it's kabuki theater...an orgy of partisan masturbation fed by the media frenzy. I know Trump is corrupt...but if he is the President that America wanted...then let him show his ass...and then let us vote him out...or not. I don't care about the popular vote...I don't care about the 'resistance' and I don't care for the way that the left is playing the people..in their bid to regain power. I think that this impeachment is just one long campaign infomercial. "Woke" indeed! Some of us..were never sleeping to begin with...and yes, I do think that the leaders of both teams are interchangeable...and playing from the same playbook...
> 
> Anecdotally, I know many Republicans that are dismayed with Trump..they just don't get the media time--i also know a few Democrats are are dismayed at what they see as the lack of choice, in their candidate's positions. But the poor choices of both parties are shoved down our throats--and impeachment won't change any of that. Our institutions are still sound...and life is still good..for me, anyway..regardless of who is POTUS.
> 
> You wish to tar the entire Republican party with the same brush..I find that lack of nuance troubling. I think you take it a bit personally..Trump's reign of idiocy..while I see it as as transitory..and, while it has caused damage..it has also pointed out a lot of America that has been covert for a long time..including the racism of some.
> 
> To sum up, Trump is but a symptom...the divides of rural vs urban...20th century vs 21st...poor vs rich---are all what is driving the Trump train. Address that!
> 
> Oh..a historical note...there have been arguably worse Presidents than Trump..several, in fact. Harding, Coolidge and Grant--to name a few.
> 
> ..and this..have you wondered why the impeachment focus is NOT on the Emoluments issues? Despite there being a much clearer case?
> 
> Congress does not want to touch that with a ten foot pole..too many rice bowls in play! LOL!
Click to expand...

What particularly  is aggravating me are  the cowardly repubs in the senate afraid to speak out against their king


----------



## beautress

1BadNana said:


> OMG!  I just figured out why the Republicans are acting as if the President is "perfect" and is a "victim"....It's the American version of the Russian and other OLIGARCHS on the verge of losing their power and control over the Country!  Donald....President Putin called and said "mission accomplished, come home and build hotels all over Russia comrade!"


Sorry, 1BadBanana. You are aware it is your Democrat Party who has the Communists as members, plus Adam Schiff is running his little secrecy show just like Communists do--and your party is the one that owns the leftist lockstep press that acts like Pravda by sharing Democrat talking points using the same words over and over and over for each of the several hundred Demmie television stations that are hateful and disparaging of any and all conservatives, Republicans, and supporters of the Founder's America including the United States Constitutions.

Get back to me when you realize how communist Adam Schiff is with his secret meetings instead of public as in the open and transparent ones the Constitution supports.


----------



## kyzr

edward37 said:


> Gotta lmao  reading all the ah posts that believe their republican scum that Ukraine involved in hacking our election



Duh, you need to keep your bullshit straight instead of swallowing the democrat's KoolAde.  
No one accused the Ukraine of hacking, just "interference" against Trump.  See the following wiki article.

Foreign electoral intervention - Wikipedia
*2016 election (Ukraine)*
"In July 2016, candidate Donald Trump was asked about the Russian annexation of Crimea from Ukraine.[75] Trump's statement indicating that he would recognize Crimea as Russian caused alarm in Ukraine, with the Ukrainian Ambassador to the USA Valeriy Chaly writing an article critical of Trump for breaking from the Republican party platform.[76] Other prominent Ukrainian politicians wrote highly critical social media posts, including former prime minister, Arseny Yatseniuk and interior minister Arsen Avakov"

So the Ukes did the same social media "interference" that Russia did.  
Were any votes changed in either case?  Who knows?  Probably not.  
Point being that foreign interference happened from both Ukraine and Russia.


----------



## Olde Europe

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> To clarify..no difference in the actions and behavior of the partisans of both sides. Fanatics of any stripe are troubling--to me, anyway. The demonization of the opposition is harmful..no matter the side.
> 
> No, I don't wish impeachment..for no other reason that it's kabuki theater...an orgy of partisan masturbation fed by the media frenzy. I know Trump is corrupt...but if he is the President that America wanted...then let him show his ass...and then let us vote him out...or not. I don't care about the popular vote...I don't care about the 'resistance' and I don't care for the way that the left is playing the people..in their bid to regain power. I think that this impeachment is just one long campaign infomercial. "Woke" indeed! Some of us..were never sleeping to begin with...and yes, I do think that the leaders of both teams are interchangeable...and playing from the same playbook...
> 
> Anecdotally, I know many Republicans that are dismayed with Trump..they just don't get the media time--i also know a few Democrats are are dismayed at what they see as the lack of choice, in their candidate's positions. But the poor choices of both parties are shoved down our throats--and impeachment won't change any of that. Our institutions are still sound...and life is still good..for me, anyway..regardless of who is POTUS.
> 
> You wish to tar the entire Republican party with the same brush..I find that lack of nuance troubling. I think you take it a bit personally..Trump's reign of idiocy..while I see it as as transitory..and, while it has caused damage..it has also pointed out a lot of America that has been covert for a long time..including the racism of some.
> 
> To sum up, Trump is but a symptom...the divides of rural vs urban...20th century vs 21st...poor vs rich---are all what is driving the Trump train. Address that!
> 
> Oh..a historical note...there have been arguably worse Presidents than Trump..several, in fact. Harding, Coolidge and Grant--to name a few.
> 
> ..and this..have you wondered why the impeachment focus is NOT on the Emoluments issues? Despite there being a much clearer case?
> 
> Congress does not want to touch that with a ten foot pole..too many rice bowls in play! LOL!



Let's keep this short.

There is a long list of very influential radicals, from Trump on down, on the GOP side, with nothing even remotely comparable on the side of the Democrats.  Impeachment is there in the Constitution because the Founders thought it necessary.  Your advocacy that an electoral catastrophe should remain, even while not even "the President that America wanted", disrespects the Constitution.  I did not tar the entire Republican party with the same brush.  Maybe a re-reading of my posting would help.  Private grumblings while they are publicly going along to get along aren't worth a bucket of spit.

Trump may be a symptom.  That is why your list of worse presidents doesn't cut it.  Only in conjunction with a GOP too corrupt or too cowardly to stand up to the disease, bereft of principle or lacking in spine, does that become a threat.  Finally, why do you think the House tries to get their hands on Trump's tax returns?  Yeah, they are going after him for, wait for it, violating the Emoluments Clause.  So much for the "ten foot pole".

Bribery?  Right there, in the Constitution?  Not a word from you on that, not touched, not even with a "ten foot pole".


----------



## the other mike




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Olde Europe said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> To clarify..no difference in the actions and behavior of the partisans of both sides. Fanatics of any stripe are troubling--to me, anyway. The demonization of the opposition is harmful..no matter the side.
> 
> No, I don't wish impeachment..for no other reason that it's kabuki theater...an orgy of partisan masturbation fed by the media frenzy. I know Trump is corrupt...but if he is the President that America wanted...then let him show his ass...and then let us vote him out...or not. I don't care about the popular vote...I don't care about the 'resistance' and I don't care for the way that the left is playing the people..in their bid to regain power. I think that this impeachment is just one long campaign infomercial. "Woke" indeed! Some of us..were never sleeping to begin with...and yes, I do think that the leaders of both teams are interchangeable...and playing from the same playbook...
> 
> Anecdotally, I know many Republicans that are dismayed with Trump..they just don't get the media time--i also know a few Democrats are are dismayed at what they see as the lack of choice, in their candidate's positions. But the poor choices of both parties are shoved down our throats--and impeachment won't change any of that. Our institutions are still sound...and life is still good..for me, anyway..regardless of who is POTUS.
> 
> You wish to tar the entire Republican party with the same brush..I find that lack of nuance troubling. I think you take it a bit personally..Trump's reign of idiocy..while I see it as as transitory..and, while it has caused damage..it has also pointed out a lot of America that has been covert for a long time..including the racism of some.
> 
> To sum up, Trump is but a symptom...the divides of rural vs urban...20th century vs 21st...poor vs rich---are all what is driving the Trump train. Address that!
> 
> Oh..a historical note...there have been arguably worse Presidents than Trump..several, in fact. Harding, Coolidge and Grant--to name a few.
> 
> ..and this..have you wondered why the impeachment focus is NOT on the Emoluments issues? Despite there being a much clearer case?
> 
> Congress does not want to touch that with a ten foot pole..too many rice bowls in play! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's keep this short.
> 
> There is a long list of very influential radicals, from Trump on down, on the GOP side, with nothing even remotely comparable on the side of the Democrats.  Impeachment is there in the Constitution because the Founders thought it necessary.  Your advocacy that an electoral catastrophe should remain, even while not even "the President that America wanted", disrespects the Constitution.  I did not tar the entire Republican party with the same brush.  Maybe a re-reading of my posting would help.  Private grumblings while they are publicly going along to get along aren't worth a bucket of spit.
> 
> Trump may be a symptom.  That is why your list of worse presidents doesn't cut it.  Only in conjunction with a GOP too corrupt or too cowardly to stand up to the disease, bereft of principle or lacking in spine, does that become a threat.  Finally, why do you think the House tries to get their hands on Trump's tax returns?  Yeah, they are going after him for, wait for it, violating the Emoluments Clause.  So much for the "ten foot pole".
> 
> Bribery?  Right there, in the Constitution?  Not a word from you on that, not touched, not even with a "ten foot pole".
Click to expand...

Short, eh? 

I think Bribery is a stretch. I get the logic..not sure the rest of America will. 

No matter, I think you missed my point, about the kabuki theater. Impeachment is a certainty..as is dismissal in the Senate. At the end of the day..everyone is speaking to the electorate--in the hopes of a favorable election. Meanwhile, the business of America is business--and Trump's policies have made a lot of people very rich--or to be more accurate..richer.

There was a time..when Bill Clinton and Don Trump were friends. Every-time I reflect on this--I marvel at this possible juxtaposition of history..that they both should be President..and both impeached.....


----------



## Olde Europe

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Short, eh?
> 
> I think Bribery is a stretch. I get the logic..not sure the rest of America will.
> 
> No matter, I think you missed my point, about the kabuki theater. Impeachment is a certainty..as is dismissal in the Senate. At the end of the day..everyone is speaking to the electorate--in the hopes of a favorable election. Meanwhile, the business of America is business--and Trump's policies have made a lot of people very rich--or to be more accurate..richer.
> 
> There was a time..when Bill Clinton and Don Trump were friends. Every-time I reflect on this--I marvel at this possible juxtaposition of history..that they both should be President..and both impeached.....



No, I didn't miss your point about kabuki theater, and was just about to address it when I remembered I promised brevity.

Here goes: It's horse manure.  First, it disregards the profound effect the course of action taken will have on the future of the Republic, not to mention the Constitutional implications, not least to do away with that worthless kabuki theater in the form of the oath of office, since after Trump gets away it won't be more than a bubble gum sticking to a boot.

Second, on a practical level, if Democrats thought they found fine theater benefiting them, they'd drag this out for as long as possible, as the GOP did with their Emails! Emails! Emails! and Benghazi!! Benghazi!! Benghazi!! "investigations" - the biggest frauds perpetrated against the American people since the lies about Iraq in 2002 / 2003.  A hearing per week gets you right to Convention time when writing up the articles.  They do, however, work at lightning speed to get this over with.  Yeah, some theater...

So, Trump shall have a trial for Bribery, High Crimes and Misdemeanors, and it changes not one whit whether or not Americans understand the charges.  It is, after all, not the charges' fault if Americans, in significant numbers, are dullards not willing to read up on the matter and to learn what's going on.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Olde Europe said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Short, eh?
> 
> I think Bribery is a stretch. I get the logic..not sure the rest of America will.
> 
> No matter, I think you missed my point, about the kabuki theater. Impeachment is a certainty..as is dismissal in the Senate. At the end of the day..everyone is speaking to the electorate--in the hopes of a favorable election. Meanwhile, the business of America is business--and Trump's policies have made a lot of people very rich--or to be more accurate..richer.
> 
> There was a time..when Bill Clinton and Don Trump were friends. Every-time I reflect on this--I marvel at this possible juxtaposition of history..that they both should be President..and both impeached.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I didn't miss your point about kabuki theater, and was just about to address it when I remembered I promised brevity.
> 
> Here goes: It's horse manure.  First, it disregards the profound effect the course of action taken will have on the future of the Republic, not to mention the Constitutional implications, not least to do away with that worthless kabuki theater in the form of the oath of office, since after Trump gets away it won't be more than a bubble gum sticking to a boot.
> 
> Second, on a practical level, if Democrats thought they found fine theater benefiting them, they'd drag this out for as long as possible, as the GOP did with their Emails! Emails! Emails! and Benghazi!! Benghazi!! Benghazi!! "investigations" - the biggest frauds perpetrated against the American people since the lies about Iraq in 2002 / 2003.  A hearing per week gets you right to Convention time when writing up the articles.  They do, however, work at lightning speed to get this over with.  Yeah, some theater...
> 
> So, Trump shall have a trial for Bribery, High Crimes and Misdemeanors, and it changes not one whit whether or not Americans understand the charges.  It is, after all, not the charges' fault if Americans, in significant numbers, are dullards not willing to read up on the matter and to learn what's going on.
Click to expand...

I think you overestimate the profundity..just a bit.

Meanwhile, this just in...ProPublica and the #metoo girls have Sondland..nailed!

Multiple Women Recall Sexual Misconduct and Retaliation by Gordon Sondland


----------



## Olde Europe

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Meanwhile, this just in...ProPublica and the #metoo girls have Sondland..nailed!
> 
> Multiple Women Recall Sexual Misconduct and Retaliation by Gordon Sondland



Good.  Nail that swine, and - because quid pro quo - slaughter the other.

(Metaphorically.)


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Muhammed said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden did not get millions.  Hunter Biden was not under investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> How much money do you believe that Hunter Biden got out of the deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden is not being impeached.  Rump is.  We already know he got a few million but there is nothing illegal to be found or they would have already found it.;  Is this going to go on for the next 30 plus years like the Hillary Hoax?   What's next, did he show up to work with mismatched Socks?
> 
> Meanwhile...........What do you get when you cross Rump with a Pig?  Nothing.  Even a pig won't stoop that low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hunter Biden is a drug addict that fucked his dead brother’s wife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He could fuck a donkey on stage in Mexico for all that it matters.  It's not about Hunter Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So do you concede that the president mentioning Hunter Biden during a phone call is not an impeachable offense?
Click to expand...


Your debating skills need honing.  And you know I didn't say that.  You just want to try and feel superior with sloppy debating skills.  

So now you are admitting that he did bring up the biden "Investigation" in at least one of those conversations. In fact, it was code named "Investigation".  And when asked point plank at least once, he linked it with the face to face and funds.  Poof, it just reached the impeachable plateau.  And everything after that just compounded it.  Had Rump made it public from the gitgo and didn't do the coverup then I doubt if there would be enough to go with.  But he started having a whole series of "Here, hold my beer" moments.  At some point, WE, the American People have to say enough.  The fact remains, it's impeachable by itself to attempt to blackmail another person to do an action by using the power and position of the Presidency for personal gain.  

This is the last time I am going to say this to you.  You can't change those facts.  They happened, have been verified from many sources and are illegal for any Public Servant.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChemEngineer

Daryl Hunt said:


> This is the last time I am going to say this to you.  You can't change those facts.  They happened, have been verified from many sources and are illegal for any Public Servant.



The FACTS ARE:

Liberal Democrat Harvard Law Professor Alan Dershowitz says the Democrats have NOTHING!
He says "What Democrats are doing is an abomination to the Constitution."

Former special prosecutor Ken Starr says the Democrats have NOTHING!  

But you can keep screaming and ranting and raving like you did on election night 2016 but it will avail you NOTHING.

Biden admitted blackmailing Ukraine.  He bragged about it on television!  And you excuse his criminality.
Disgraceful.  That is today's Democratic Party.  Disgraceful.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Daryl Hunt said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> And nothing the lying House republicans presented can be either.  In fact, both sides from the House can only sit in the nose bleed seats and shut their Fing mouths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The house Republicans were not permitted to present anything.
> 
> You should have watched the Stalinist Show Trial, it really exposed just how evil you Communists really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They presented 3 witnesses.  But when push came to shove, those witnesses didn't work out the way the Republicans thought they would.  Considering you continually spout trash that comes directly from the GRU, it appears that you are more of a communist than I ever will be, comrade.  Hows the weather in Moscow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia, Russia, Russia!
> 
> WTF you mindless broken record bitch?
> 
> While Obama was the de-facto president of the USA, there was a US state department approved coup that ousted the democratically elected government in Ukraine that very predictably resulted in the Russian Federation quickly annexing the Crimean peninsula and parts of SE Ukraine where the gas and oil fields happen to be.
> 
> After that, Trump observantly noted that Putin was a much stronger leader than Obama. Then the moonbatosphere idiots like you started accusing Trump of sucking Putin dick even though he was just stating the obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes, Putin is your hero.  Hows the weather in St Petersburg.
Click to expand...


Yet you are the Communist, the Stalinist, here. 
















\


----------



## Uncensored2008

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wish....
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs wishes when we have Trump's admission...?
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution *so if you can look into it..."*_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden:  ‘I’m telling you, you’re not getting the billion dollars.’ … I looked at them and said, ‘I’m leaving in six hours. If the prosecutor is not fired, you’re not getting the money.’ Well, son of a b----. He got fired. And they put in place someone who was solid at the time.”
> 
> 
> That is some quid pro quo, don't need an imagination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who got the quo?
> 
> With Biden, the US policy got the quo by fighting the corruption in the Ukraine so we could send them aid.
> 
> With your fast asssed orange buddy, the quo was damage to his political foe.
> 
> I suspect that even a fucking moron liar like you can get that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God, you are such a gullible loser.  Biden got the quo.  He provided his son with millions of dollars in income.    Anyone who believes that millions of dollars to your son is not a benefit to you is a moron.
> 
> What "corruption" did Biden put to an end?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden did not get millions.  Hunter Biden was not under investigation.
Click to expand...


Fucking liar...

83,000 X 39 (number of months the kickbacks went through Hunter) = $3,237,000

Quid Pro Joe Biden embezzled over $3 million in foreign aid through his kickback scheme. (or correctly, Hillary's kickback scheme)

Ex-Ukraine prosecutor said he was told to back off probe of Biden-linked firm, files show


----------



## Uncensored2008

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I clearly stated in our lifetime.  We have lower taxes for everybody, from the rich to middle-class.  Less government dependents.  New records for employment for all minority groups.  A 70% reduction in border crossings since May.  Not only are jobs paying better money, but the median household income also broke a record.  Pretty stable and growing stock market.  These are all conservative ideologies, not fascism.
> 
> If this is fascism, then I'm a convert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the beginning, Benito had the same things.  Until he got his over 60% in congress which used to rewrite the Italian Constitution.  Mussolini also went after the Federal Court System as well and finally disbanded it since they would not bend to his wishes.  He used the new Constitution to do that as well as his brown shirts.  Yes, at first the creator of Fascism also helped Italy to prosper.  But once he got full control, it went to hell in a handbasket.
> 
> There are only two things that prevents Rump from going full Fascist on everyone, the Supreme Court and the Constitution of the United States.  Benito found a work around using the same tactics Rump is using.  What is stopping him from having his Brown Shirts is the UCMJ for the Military.  We are protected from both a socialist government and a fascist government but both sides are trying very hard to win their battle.
> 
> Now about the Economy.  As long as things go smoothly and is propped up like it is, you will be happy.  But the programs that would be needed for keeping it from going south are already in place.  We don't have any wiggle room.  So keep enjoying the good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dramatic much?
> 
> The fascists are those trying to perform a coup on a duly elected POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep telling yourself that.  But Fascism is an extreme rightwing and it's the extreme leftwingers you rag on continually about and those would be the other side of the coin, the Socialists.
> 
> You win an award.
> 
> View attachment 291886
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is leftwing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Fascism_ (/ˈfæʃɪzəm/) is a form of far-right, authoritarian ultranationalism characterized by dictatorial power, forcible suppression of opposition, and strong regimentation of society and of the economy which came to prominence in early 20th-century Europe.
Click to expand...


* big lie*


: a deliberate gross distortion of the truth used especially as a propaganda tactic


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Dims are crazy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bush92 said:


> Hunter Biden is a drug addict that fucked his dead brother’s wife.



And those are his virtues....


----------



## Uncensored2008

Daryl Hunt said:


> I don't need to comrade.  You want to expound GRU information provided, you get that treatment.  And you richly deserve it and worse.



So what you're saying is


----------



## Uncensored2008

Daryl Hunt said:


> Hunter Biden is not being impeached.  Rump is.  We already know he got a few million but there is nothing illegal to be found or they would have already found it.;  Is this going to go on for the next 30 plus years like the Hillary Hoax?   What's next, did he show up to work with mismatched Socks?
> 
> Meanwhile...........What do you get when you cross Rump with a Pig?  Nothing.  Even a pig won't stoop that low.



Who is "Rump," Comrade?

Report: Sen. Grassley is investigating Hunter Biden's China dealings

Not that facts matter to you.

Now let's talk - one party promotes outright Communism.

Pro Tip, it's not the Republicans?

Now don't you feel stupid? You sure look stupid.


----------



## Bush92

ChemEngineer said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the last time I am going to say this to you.  You can't change those facts.  They happened, have been verified from many sources and are illegal for any Public Servant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FACTS ARE:
> 
> Liberal Democrat Harvard Law Professor Alan Dershowitz says the Democrats have NOTHING!
> He says "What Democrats are doing is an abomination to the Constitution."
> 
> Former special prosecutor Ken Starr says the Democrats have NOTHING!
> 
> But you can keep screaming and ranting and raving like you did on election night 2016 but it will avail you NOTHING.
> 
> Biden admitted blackmailing Ukraine.  He bragged about it on television!  And you excuse his criminality.
> Disgraceful.  That is today's Democratic Party.  Disgraceful.
Click to expand...

Let’s look at Hunter Biden, John Kerry’s stepson and Whitey Bulgers nephew!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Daryl Hunt said:


> You forgot.....
> 
> Rump did knowingly and willingly commit obstruction of justice numerous times



BZZZZZZZZ

Flat out fucking lies are not admissible.



> Rump did knowingly and willingly  attempt to blackmail another head of state for his own personal gain
> 
> Please add those two to your list to be more factual.



Good Allah but you are one stupid motherfucker.

This isn't Trump, dumbfuck.


----------



## Bush92

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let’s make Jon Voight president of a major university like Harvard or Berkeley. Clean those Marxist out.


----------



## Uncensored2008

1BadNana said:


> OMG!  I just figured out why the Republicans are acting as if the President is "perfect" and is a "victim"....It's the American version of the Russian and other OLIGARCHS on the verge of losing their power and control over the Country!  Donald....President Putin called and said "mission accomplished, come home and build hotels all over Russia comrade!"



Comrade, The president doesn't have to be perfect to be a victim of you Stalinst traitors to make him a victim. 

Now these Oligarchs stupid fuck, you mean like George Soros, "I Wanna Be King" Michael Bloomberg, Mark Zuckerberg, Tim Cook, Bill Gates, et al? 

I think I know why you're a Communist, you're stupid as all fuck.


----------



## bripat9643

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I clearly stated in our lifetime.  We have lower taxes for everybody, from the rich to middle-class.  Less government dependents.  New records for employment for all minority groups.  A 70% reduction in border crossings since May.  Not only are jobs paying better money, but the median household income also broke a record.  Pretty stable and growing stock market.  These are all conservative ideologies, not fascism.
> 
> If this is fascism, then I'm a convert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the beginning, Benito had the same things.  Until he got his over 60% in congress which used to rewrite the Italian Constitution.  Mussolini also went after the Federal Court System as well and finally disbanded it since they would not bend to his wishes.  He used the new Constitution to do that as well as his brown shirts.  Yes, at first the creator of Fascism also helped Italy to prosper.  But once he got full control, it went to hell in a handbasket.
> 
> There are only two things that prevents Rump from going full Fascist on everyone, the Supreme Court and the Constitution of the United States.  Benito found a work around using the same tactics Rump is using.  What is stopping him from having his Brown Shirts is the UCMJ for the Military.  We are protected from both a socialist government and a fascist government but both sides are trying very hard to win their battle.
> 
> Now about the Economy.  As long as things go smoothly and is propped up like it is, you will be happy.  But the programs that would be needed for keeping it from going south are already in place.  We don't have any wiggle room.  So keep enjoying the good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dramatic much?
> 
> The fascists are those trying to perform a coup on a duly elected POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep telling yourself that.  But Fascism is an extreme rightwing and it's the extreme leftwingers you rag on continually about and those would be the other side of the coin, the Socialists.
> 
> You win an award.
> 
> View attachment 291886
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascism is leftwing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Fascism_ (/ˈfæʃɪzəm/) is a form of far-right, authoritarian ultranationalism characterized by dictatorial power, forcible suppression of opposition, and strong regimentation of society and of the economy which came to prominence in early 20th-century Europe.
Click to expand...

We all noticed that you failed to link to a source. 

Fascism is leftwing.  It's a form of socialism.  

That's the long and the short of it.

Here's a clue for you:  "regimentation of the economy" means socialism.


----------



## beautress

1BadNana said:


> OMG!  I just figured out why the Republicans are acting as if the President is "perfect" and is a "victim"....It's the American version of the Russian and other OLIGARCHS on the verge of losing their power and control over the Country!  Donald....President Putin called and said "mission accomplished, come home and build hotels all over Russia comrade!"


Happy Thanksgiving, 1BadBaNana, and wowie o zowie, do you ever have that projection stuff downpat.


----------



## Muhammed

Uncensored2008 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot.....
> 
> Rump did knowingly and willingly commit obstruction of justice numerous times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BZZZZZZZZ
> 
> Flat out fucking lies are not admissible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rump did knowingly and willingly  attempt to blackmail another head of state for his own personal gain
> 
> Please add those two to your list to be more factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good Allah but you are one stupid motherfucker.
> 
> This isn't Trump, dumbfuck.
Click to expand...

It looks like Quid Pro Joe coal miner to me.

Sounds like him too.

Is that some sort of tricky photoshopped BS?


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Uncensored2008 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden is not being impeached.  Rump is.  We already know he got a few million but there is nothing illegal to be found or they would have already found it.;  Is this going to go on for the next 30 plus years like the Hillary Hoax?   What's next, did he show up to work with mismatched Socks?
> 
> Meanwhile...........What do you get when you cross Rump with a Pig?  Nothing.  Even a pig won't stoop that low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "Rump," Comrade?
> 
> Report: Sen. Grassley is investigating Hunter Biden's China dealings
> 
> Not that facts matter to you.
> 
> Now let's talk - one party promotes outright Communism.
> 
> Pro Tip, it's not the Republicans?
> 
> Now don't you feel stupid? You sure look stupid.
Click to expand...


Again, thi isn't about Hunter.  It's about Rump.  Rump broke the law then tried to cover it up and, to this day, still tries to obstruct.  

It's not really about the action, it's about the coverup and obstruction.  Had Rump come clean right away without the dog and pony show I doubt if there would have been enough to impeach him.  It would have been slammed but it would have been written off as Rump being Rump.  But the dog and pony act including the Fat Lady, Donkey and disappearing midget (use your imagination on that one) and it became, "Enough is Enough".  And he continues to drag that disappearing Midget out of the Fat Lady and Donkey (eww).


----------



## Zorro!

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really think ,now that you asked ,that you're in serious jeopardy of losing the senate when America finds out how you played Russia against America How your 3 POS conspired to make the AH trump seem innocent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh eddie, you already lost on the collusion conspiracy theory; this is about Trump trying to investigate Joe Biden taking kickbacks from Burisma. According to you Communists, corruption is okay, investigating corruption is impeachable.
> 
> Your dementia is really kicking in....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but it's not working for them.
> 
> The conventional wisdom has always been that when you lose an election you accept it — thereby showing your loyalty to the American system — and endeavor to show the voters that you’re worthy of being elected next time. That involves working with the other party where you can, to show that you put the good of the country first, and acting sensible and responsible the rest of the time. That, to put it mildly, is not the approach the Democrats have chosen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The current impeachment clown show was not made more credible by the fact that his opponents began talking impeachment even before President Trump was sworn in to office.
> 
> Nor has the endless talk of Trump’s opposition as “the Resistance,” as if 2019 America were equivalent to France in 1940, done a lot for credibility. When much of the opposition to Trump comes across as fantasy role-play by people who didn’t get enough validation in high school, it robs the entire enterprise of its seriousness.
> 
> We’ve been told repeatedly that Trump is Hitler, even as he backed Israel in the UN and moved the U.S. Embassy in Israel from Tel Aviv to Jerusalem. We’ve been told that Trump is a Putin puppet even as he sold anti-tank missiles to Ukraine (something Obama never did) and championed fracking in the United States, the success of which has done more to weaken Putin than anything the Obama/Hillary “reset” ever managed. (You could make a better case that the current Democratic candidates who vow to ban fracking are Putin puppets than you could for Trump.)
> 
> *This isn't just the fringes of the party, it's the mainstream*
> 
> *Democrats just might reelect Trump, and they'll have no one to blame but themselves.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm..I agree with most of what you say...but...When Obama was elected...the Right obstructed the whole way...played up the Birther nonsense...
Click to expand...

Obama was the first birther, the Clinton campaign, the second.


> ... Trump has chosen to fight the media...


Trump fights BACK against the media.  Trump always fights back, which his base deeply appreciates.


> ... strengthened the Russian position..Syria..for example....


Russia came into Syria after Obama's red line debacle.


----------



## LilOlLady

OKTexas said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> how the hell can you impeach the best president on the economy since Reagan, and the best president overall for minorities especially since Abe Lincoln?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was never impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only because the republicans aren't into exercises in futility like the commiecrats. Maobama did much worse crap than Trump could ever dream of. DACA and misappropriation of government funds to pay insurance subsidies, that were never authorized by congress, are two of the biggies.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Nothing compared to the thug trump.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Daryl Hunt said:


> [
> Again, thi isn't about Hunter.  It's about Rump.  Rump broke the law then tried to cover it up and, to this day, still tries to obstruct.



Hunter Biden is the bagman is a kickback scheme that involves embezzlement of US Taxpayer money doled out in foreign aid. In a very real way this is about Hillary Cunton. Cunton set up the scam while she was SoS so that U.S. Agency for International Development would distribute money to organizations who would turn around and provide positions that required no actual employment to the children of people like Joe Biden and John Kerry to kickback millions of dollars.

What has you Communist filth incensed is that PRESIDENT Trump is kicking over the ant hill - he is calling for the investigation into the embezzlement scheme of Hillary Cunton.

To you scumbag, pile of shit Communists, there is nothing wrong with corruption, oh no, it is the INVESTIGATION that must NEVER be allowed.




> It's not really about the action, it's about the coverup and obstruction.  Had Rump come clean right away without the dog and pony show I doubt if there would have been enough to impeach him.  It would have been slammed but it would have been written off as Rump being Rump.  But the dog and pony act including the Fat Lady, Donkey and disappearing midget (use your imagination on that one) and it became, "Enough is Enough".  And he continues to drag that disappearing Midget out of the Fat Lady and Donkey (eww).



ROFL

Potentate Obamugabe  used the DOJ and foreign assets including the Kremlin to spy on, infiltrate, surveil, and generally harass the opposition candidate from day one. 

You Communists DID conspire with Ukraine to interfere with the 2016 election, even radical leftist Politico said as much back in 2017. (amazed they haven't tried to scrub this off the web)

{
*Yet Politico’s investigation found evidence of Ukrainian government involvement in the race that appears to strain diplomatic protocol dictating that governments refrain from engaging in one another’s elections.}
Ukrainian efforts to sabotage Trump backfire
*
Potentate Obamugabe through Joe Biden and John Kerry used a foreign nation to interfere with American elections.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Uncensored2008 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Again, thi isn't about Hunter.  It's about Rump.  Rump broke the law then tried to cover it up and, to this day, still tries to obstruct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden is the bagman is a kickback scheme that involves embezzlement of US Taxpayer money doled out in foreign aid. In a very real way this is about Hillary Cunton. Cunton set up the scam while she was SoS so that U.S. Agency for International Development would distribute money to organizations who would turn around and provide positions that required no actual employment to the children of people like Joe Biden and John Kerry to kickback millions of dollars.
> 
> What has you Communist filth incensed is that PRESIDENT Trump is kicking over the ant hill - he is calling for the investigation into the embezzlement scheme of Hillary Cunton.
> 
> To you scumbag, pile of shit Communists, there is nothing wrong with corruption, oh no, it is the INVESTIGATION that must NEVER be allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really about the action, it's about the coverup and obstruction.  Had Rump come clean right away without the dog and pony show I doubt if there would have been enough to impeach him.  It would have been slammed but it would have been written off as Rump being Rump.  But the dog and pony act including the Fat Lady, Donkey and disappearing midget (use your imagination on that one) and it became, "Enough is Enough".  And he continues to drag that disappearing Midget out of the Fat Lady and Donkey (eww).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL
> 
> Potentate Obamugabe  used the DOJ and foreign assets including the Kremlin to spy on, infiltrate, surveil, and generally harass the opposition candidate from day one.
> 
> You Communists DID conspire with Ukraine to interfere with the 2016 election, even radical leftist Politico said as much back in 2017. (amazed they haven't tried to scrub this off the web)
> 
> {
> *Yet Politico’s investigation found evidence of Ukrainian government involvement in the race that appears to strain diplomatic protocol dictating that governments refrain from engaging in one another’s elections.}
> Ukrainian efforts to sabotage Trump backfire
> *
> Potentate Obamugabe through Joe Biden and John Kerry used a foreign nation to interfere with American elections.
Click to expand...


Your claim comes up factchecked as false.  And you are using a known Ultra Rightwing conspiracy site for your proof.  

Once again, Rump is having someone investigate that.  Oh, wait, it's already been done and they found zero by the Ukrainian Government.  That's some bone you keep chewing on there Fido.


----------



## bripat9643

Daryl Hunt said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Again, thi isn't about Hunter.  It's about Rump.  Rump broke the law then tried to cover it up and, to this day, still tries to obstruct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden is the bagman is a kickback scheme that involves embezzlement of US Taxpayer money doled out in foreign aid. In a very real way this is about Hillary Cunton. Cunton set up the scam while she was SoS so that U.S. Agency for International Development would distribute money to organizations who would turn around and provide positions that required no actual employment to the children of people like Joe Biden and John Kerry to kickback millions of dollars.
> 
> What has you Communist filth incensed is that PRESIDENT Trump is kicking over the ant hill - he is calling for the investigation into the embezzlement scheme of Hillary Cunton.
> 
> To you scumbag, pile of shit Communists, there is nothing wrong with corruption, oh no, it is the INVESTIGATION that must NEVER be allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really about the action, it's about the coverup and obstruction.  Had Rump come clean right away without the dog and pony show I doubt if there would have been enough to impeach him.  It would have been slammed but it would have been written off as Rump being Rump.  But the dog and pony act including the Fat Lady, Donkey and disappearing midget (use your imagination on that one) and it became, "Enough is Enough".  And he continues to drag that disappearing Midget out of the Fat Lady and Donkey (eww).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL
> 
> Potentate Obamugabe  used the DOJ and foreign assets including the Kremlin to spy on, infiltrate, surveil, and generally harass the opposition candidate from day one.
> 
> You Communists DID conspire with Ukraine to interfere with the 2016 election, even radical leftist Politico said as much back in 2017. (amazed they haven't tried to scrub this off the web)
> 
> {
> *Yet Politico’s investigation found evidence of Ukrainian government involvement in the race that appears to strain diplomatic protocol dictating that governments refrain from engaging in one another’s elections.}
> Ukrainian efforts to sabotage Trump backfire
> *
> Potentate Obamugabe through Joe Biden and John Kerry used a foreign nation to interfere with American elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your claim comes up factchecked as false.  And you are using a known Ultra Rightwing conspiracy site for your proof.
> 
> Once again, Rump is having someone investigate that.  Oh, wait, it's already been done and they found zero by the Ukrainian Government.  That's some bone you keep chewing on there Fido.
Click to expand...

Fact check sites are fake news.


----------



## edward37

Daryl Hunt said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Again, thi isn't about Hunter.  It's about Rump.  Rump broke the law then tried to cover it up and, to this day, still tries to obstruct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden is the bagman is a kickback scheme that involves embezzlement of US Taxpayer money doled out in foreign aid. In a very real way this is about Hillary Cunton. Cunton set up the scam while she was SoS so that U.S. Agency for International Development would distribute money to organizations who would turn around and provide positions that required no actual employment to the children of people like Joe Biden and John Kerry to kickback millions of dollars.
> 
> What has you Communist filth incensed is that PRESIDENT Trump is kicking over the ant hill - he is calling for the investigation into the embezzlement scheme of Hillary Cunton.
> 
> To you scumbag, pile of shit Communists, there is nothing wrong with corruption, oh no, it is the INVESTIGATION that must NEVER be allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really about the action, it's about the coverup and obstruction.  Had Rump come clean right away without the dog and pony show I doubt if there would have been enough to impeach him.  It would have been slammed but it would have been written off as Rump being Rump.  But the dog and pony act including the Fat Lady, Donkey and disappearing midget (use your imagination on that one) and it became, "Enough is Enough".  And he continues to drag that disappearing Midget out of the Fat Lady and Donkey (eww).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL
> 
> Potentate Obamugabe  used the DOJ and foreign assets including the Kremlin to spy on, infiltrate, surveil, and generally harass the opposition candidate from day one.
> 
> You Communists DID conspire with Ukraine to interfere with the 2016 election, even radical leftist Politico said as much back in 2017. (amazed they haven't tried to scrub this off the web)
> 
> {
> *Yet Politico’s investigation found evidence of Ukrainian government involvement in the race that appears to strain diplomatic protocol dictating that governments refrain from engaging in one another’s elections.}
> Ukrainian efforts to sabotage Trump backfire
> *
> Potentate Obamugabe through Joe Biden and John Kerry used a foreign nation to interfere with American elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your claim comes up factchecked as false.  And you are using a known Ultra Rightwing conspiracy site for your proof.
> 
> Once again, Rump is having someone investigate that.  Oh, wait, it's already been done and they found zero by the Ukrainian Government.  That's some bone you keep chewing on there Fido.
Click to expand...

One more lie   was  spies put into Trumps campaign ,,,IG has recently said THERE WAS NOTHING of the kind ,,, If these scum didn't have lies they'd have nothing


----------



## Daryl Hunt

bripat9643 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Again, thi isn't about Hunter.  It's about Rump.  Rump broke the law then tried to cover it up and, to this day, still tries to obstruct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden is the bagman is a kickback scheme that involves embezzlement of US Taxpayer money doled out in foreign aid. In a very real way this is about Hillary Cunton. Cunton set up the scam while she was SoS so that U.S. Agency for International Development would distribute money to organizations who would turn around and provide positions that required no actual employment to the children of people like Joe Biden and John Kerry to kickback millions of dollars.
> 
> What has you Communist filth incensed is that PRESIDENT Trump is kicking over the ant hill - he is calling for the investigation into the embezzlement scheme of Hillary Cunton.
> 
> To you scumbag, pile of shit Communists, there is nothing wrong with corruption, oh no, it is the INVESTIGATION that must NEVER be allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really about the action, it's about the coverup and obstruction.  Had Rump come clean right away without the dog and pony show I doubt if there would have been enough to impeach him.  It would have been slammed but it would have been written off as Rump being Rump.  But the dog and pony act including the Fat Lady, Donkey and disappearing midget (use your imagination on that one) and it became, "Enough is Enough".  And he continues to drag that disappearing Midget out of the Fat Lady and Donkey (eww).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL
> 
> Potentate Obamugabe  used the DOJ and foreign assets including the Kremlin to spy on, infiltrate, surveil, and generally harass the opposition candidate from day one.
> 
> You Communists DID conspire with Ukraine to interfere with the 2016 election, even radical leftist Politico said as much back in 2017. (amazed they haven't tried to scrub this off the web)
> 
> {
> *Yet Politico’s investigation found evidence of Ukrainian government involvement in the race that appears to strain diplomatic protocol dictating that governments refrain from engaging in one another’s elections.}
> Ukrainian efforts to sabotage Trump backfire
> *
> Potentate Obamugabe through Joe Biden and John Kerry used a foreign nation to interfere with American elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your claim comes up factchecked as false.  And you are using a known Ultra Rightwing conspiracy site for your proof.
> 
> Once again, Rump is having someone investigate that.  Oh, wait, it's already been done and they found zero by the Ukrainian Government.  That's some bone you keep chewing on there Fido.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact check sites are fake news.
Click to expand...


Why, because they call Rumps Lies Lies?  And he's so good at lying.  He's just not too good at getting away with them too well these days.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

edward37 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Again, thi isn't about Hunter.  It's about Rump.  Rump broke the law then tried to cover it up and, to this day, still tries to obstruct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden is the bagman is a kickback scheme that involves embezzlement of US Taxpayer money doled out in foreign aid. In a very real way this is about Hillary Cunton. Cunton set up the scam while she was SoS so that U.S. Agency for International Development would distribute money to organizations who would turn around and provide positions that required no actual employment to the children of people like Joe Biden and John Kerry to kickback millions of dollars.
> 
> What has you Communist filth incensed is that PRESIDENT Trump is kicking over the ant hill - he is calling for the investigation into the embezzlement scheme of Hillary Cunton.
> 
> To you scumbag, pile of shit Communists, there is nothing wrong with corruption, oh no, it is the INVESTIGATION that must NEVER be allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really about the action, it's about the coverup and obstruction.  Had Rump come clean right away without the dog and pony show I doubt if there would have been enough to impeach him.  It would have been slammed but it would have been written off as Rump being Rump.  But the dog and pony act including the Fat Lady, Donkey and disappearing midget (use your imagination on that one) and it became, "Enough is Enough".  And he continues to drag that disappearing Midget out of the Fat Lady and Donkey (eww).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL
> 
> Potentate Obamugabe  used the DOJ and foreign assets including the Kremlin to spy on, infiltrate, surveil, and generally harass the opposition candidate from day one.
> 
> You Communists DID conspire with Ukraine to interfere with the 2016 election, even radical leftist Politico said as much back in 2017. (amazed they haven't tried to scrub this off the web)
> 
> {
> *Yet Politico’s investigation found evidence of Ukrainian government involvement in the race that appears to strain diplomatic protocol dictating that governments refrain from engaging in one another’s elections.}
> Ukrainian efforts to sabotage Trump backfire
> *
> Potentate Obamugabe through Joe Biden and John Kerry used a foreign nation to interfere with American elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your claim comes up factchecked as false.  And you are using a known Ultra Rightwing conspiracy site for your proof.
> 
> Once again, Rump is having someone investigate that.  Oh, wait, it's already been done and they found zero by the Ukrainian Government.  That's some bone you keep chewing on there Fido.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One more lie   was  spies put into Trumps campaign ,,,IG has recently said THERE WAS NOTHING of the kind ,,, If these scum didn't have lies they'd have nothing
Click to expand...


I really don't want to look inside of Rumps mind.  That would be enough to drive the most sane person insane.


----------



## j-mac

Faun said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying that, but never provided any actual evidence to any of it. Let's see...
> 
> Shokin was fired on *March 29, 2016*, per Biden request.
> 
> *From Kyiv Post. and Hromadske International*
> Meaning, the investigation was open 6 more month after Shokin was fired.
> 
> Stop senseless yapping, asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> You're lying as I've posted actual evidence repeatedly, *which you've even read yourself*...
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko._​
> So fuck off, lying troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> According to a former official eh? Yeah, that's convincing.....I say finish the investigation. Biden is a corrupt asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove he's corrupt, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need to, not my job...All will come out in due time....Besides with people like you the charge is good enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Poor cultist. Can't prove his claims so now it waits for someone else to prove them for him.
Click to expand...



Yeah, it's a bitch when your own tactics are used against you isn't it...


----------



## j-mac

Daryl Hunt said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Again, thi isn't about Hunter.  It's about Rump.  Rump broke the law then tried to cover it up and, to this day, still tries to obstruct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden is the bagman is a kickback scheme that involves embezzlement of US Taxpayer money doled out in foreign aid. In a very real way this is about Hillary Cunton. Cunton set up the scam while she was SoS so that U.S. Agency for International Development would distribute money to organizations who would turn around and provide positions that required no actual employment to the children of people like Joe Biden and John Kerry to kickback millions of dollars.
> 
> What has you Communist filth incensed is that PRESIDENT Trump is kicking over the ant hill - he is calling for the investigation into the embezzlement scheme of Hillary Cunton.
> 
> To you scumbag, pile of shit Communists, there is nothing wrong with corruption, oh no, it is the INVESTIGATION that must NEVER be allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really about the action, it's about the coverup and obstruction.  Had Rump come clean right away without the dog and pony show I doubt if there would have been enough to impeach him.  It would have been slammed but it would have been written off as Rump being Rump.  But the dog and pony act including the Fat Lady, Donkey and disappearing midget (use your imagination on that one) and it became, "Enough is Enough".  And he continues to drag that disappearing Midget out of the Fat Lady and Donkey (eww).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL
> 
> Potentate Obamugabe  used the DOJ and foreign assets including the Kremlin to spy on, infiltrate, surveil, and generally harass the opposition candidate from day one.
> 
> You Communists DID conspire with Ukraine to interfere with the 2016 election, even radical leftist Politico said as much back in 2017. (amazed they haven't tried to scrub this off the web)
> 
> {
> *Yet Politico’s investigation found evidence of Ukrainian government involvement in the race that appears to strain diplomatic protocol dictating that governments refrain from engaging in one another’s elections.}
> Ukrainian efforts to sabotage Trump backfire
> *
> Potentate Obamugabe through Joe Biden and John Kerry used a foreign nation to interfere with American elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your claim comes up factchecked as false.  And you are using a known Ultra Rightwing conspiracy site for your proof.
> 
> Once again, Rump is having someone investigate that.  Oh, wait, it's already been done and they found zero by the Ukrainian Government.  That's some bone you keep chewing on there Fido.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact check sites are fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, because they call Rumps Lies Lies?  And he's so good at lying.  He's just not too good at getting away with them too well these days.
Click to expand...



LOL....You're delusional if you think that this circus is going to achieve anything other than another epic failure on the demo's part....


----------



## j-mac

edward37 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiffy is getting nervous.
> 
> View attachment 291419
> 
> *Sara Carter Twitter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, Schiff has consistantly ignored how ridiculous this process is under his leadership...NO serious person would do to this country what he is doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he is failing even more miserably that Fat Jerry with this Mueller testimony disaster.
> 
> SCHIFF SHOW FAILS: Poll finds sharp swing in opposition to impeachment among independents.
> 
> “The new poll found 49 percent oppose impeachment compared to 34 percent who support it. In October, 48 percent of independents polled supported impeachment, against 39 percent who opposed. Since October, Emerson has found Trump’s job approval rating jump by 5 points, from 43 percent to 48 percent.”​
> And in another Poll: Trump Approval Rating Hits Net Positive As Support For Impeachment Plummets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NUNES is wetting his pants
> *Devin Nunes was directly involved in the push for Biden Ukraine investigations, says Lev Parnas*
> Lev Parnas, an associate of Rudy Giuliani, says he helped arrange meetings between Nunes and Ukrainians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who? Amazing how libs will take the word of a complete nobody, who has a vested interest in pointing the finger to save his own ass....That is if it is someone they really want to destroy....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whose word do you want us to take ?? Giuliani Nunes Graham's  ? all pieces of shit all liars   and then you have trump  the world class lying scum
Click to expand...



Well then, we can stop wasting all this money then, just take Edward's word for it...


----------



## j-mac

RealDave said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> And he is failing even more miserably that Fat Jerry with this Mueller testimony disaster.
> 
> SCHIFF SHOW FAILS: Poll finds sharp swing in opposition to impeachment among independents.
> 
> “The new poll found 49 percent oppose impeachment compared to 34 percent who support it. In October, 48 percent of independents polled supported impeachment, against 39 percent who opposed. Since October, Emerson has found Trump’s job approval rating jump by 5 points, from 43 percent to 48 percent.”​
> And in another Poll: Trump Approval Rating Hits Net Positive As Support For Impeachment Plummets.
> 
> 
> 
> NUNES is wetting his pants
> *Devin Nunes was directly involved in the push for Biden Ukraine investigations, says Lev Parnas*
> Lev Parnas, an associate of Rudy Giuliani, says he helped arrange meetings between Nunes and Ukrainians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who? Amazing how libs will take the word of a complete nobody, who has a vested interest in pointing the finger to save his own ass....That is if it is someone they really want to destroy....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> By "a complete nobody," you mean one of the central figures in trying to get Zelensky to publicly announce Biden was under investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who? News flash for ya, No one with an ounce of integrity believes you liberal assholes anymore....All you spew are lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, yet another dumbass Trumpette calling other people liars.
> 
> Your fast assed orange buddy lies every fucking day & you can't keep your head out of his ass.
Click to expand...



Thank God there's the internet eh Dave? Say that to someones face and you'd have to change your screen name to 'real knocked out Dave'....lol


----------



## j-mac

edward37 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NUNES is wetting his pants
> *Devin Nunes was directly involved in the push for Biden Ukraine investigations, says Lev Parnas*
> Lev Parnas, an associate of Rudy Giuliani, says he helped arrange meetings between Nunes and Ukrainians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who? Amazing how libs will take the word of a complete nobody, who has a vested interest in pointing the finger to save his own ass....That is if it is someone they really want to destroy....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> By "a complete nobody," you mean one of the central figures in trying to get Zelensky to publicly announce Biden was under investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who? News flash for ya, No one with an ounce of integrity believes you liberal assholes anymore....All you spew are lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, yet another dumbass Trumpette calling other people liars.
> 
> Your fat assed orange buddy lies every fucking day & you can't keep your head out of his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And  even worse ,they don't ask him to take a shower first  ,,,UGH!!
Click to expand...



Good news for you that all you have to do is stumble upstairs in Grandma's house to get your shower....Or, did she have one installed in the basement for you?


----------



## edward37

j-mac said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who? Amazing how libs will take the word of a complete nobody, who has a vested interest in pointing the finger to save his own ass....That is if it is someone they really want to destroy....
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> By "a complete nobody," you mean one of the central figures in trying to get Zelensky to publicly announce Biden was under investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who? News flash for ya, No one with an ounce of integrity believes you liberal assholes anymore....All you spew are lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, yet another dumbass Trumpette calling other people liars.
> 
> Your fat assed orange buddy lies every fucking day & you can't keep your head out of his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And  even worse ,they don't ask him to take a shower first  ,,,UGH!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good news for you that all you have to do is stumble upstairs in Grandma's house to get your shower....Or, did she have one installed in the basement for you?
Click to expand...

Better news  I have 3 showers  one for each upstairs bedroom  I do have a bedroom with no shower for a republican that comes over once in a while who doesn't believe in showers


----------



## edward37

j-mac said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NUNES is wetting his pants
> *Devin Nunes was directly involved in the push for Biden Ukraine investigations, says Lev Parnas*
> Lev Parnas, an associate of Rudy Giuliani, says he helped arrange meetings between Nunes and Ukrainians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who? Amazing how libs will take the word of a complete nobody, who has a vested interest in pointing the finger to save his own ass....That is if it is someone they really want to destroy....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> By "a complete nobody," you mean one of the central figures in trying to get Zelensky to publicly announce Biden was under investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who? News flash for ya, No one with an ounce of integrity believes you liberal assholes anymore....All you spew are lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, yet another dumbass Trumpette calling other people liars.
> 
> Your fast assed orange buddy lies every fucking day & you can't keep your head out of his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God there's the internet eh Dave? Say that to someones face and you'd have to change your screen name to 'real knocked out Dave'....lol
Click to expand...

But you didn't tell him your head wasn't there


----------



## edward37

j-mac said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, Schiff has consistantly ignored how ridiculous this process is under his leadership...NO serious person would do to this country what he is doing.
> 
> 
> 
> And he is failing even more miserably that Fat Jerry with this Mueller testimony disaster.
> 
> SCHIFF SHOW FAILS: Poll finds sharp swing in opposition to impeachment among independents.
> 
> “The new poll found 49 percent oppose impeachment compared to 34 percent who support it. In October, 48 percent of independents polled supported impeachment, against 39 percent who opposed. Since October, Emerson has found Trump’s job approval rating jump by 5 points, from 43 percent to 48 percent.”​
> And in another Poll: Trump Approval Rating Hits Net Positive As Support For Impeachment Plummets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NUNES is wetting his pants
> *Devin Nunes was directly involved in the push for Biden Ukraine investigations, says Lev Parnas*
> Lev Parnas, an associate of Rudy Giuliani, says he helped arrange meetings between Nunes and Ukrainians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who? Amazing how libs will take the word of a complete nobody, who has a vested interest in pointing the finger to save his own ass....That is if it is someone they really want to destroy....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whose word do you want us to take ?? Giuliani Nunes Graham's  ? all pieces of shit all liars   and then you have trump  the world class lying scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, we can stop wasting all this money then, just take Edward's word for it...
Click to expand...

Very wise move   One of the best you'll make today


----------



## edward37

j-mac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're lying as I've posted actual evidence repeatedly, *which you've even read yourself*...
> 
> *Timeline in Ukraine Probe Casts Doubt on Giuliani’s Biden Claim*
> 
> _But what has received less attention is that at the time Biden made his ultimatum, the probe into the company -- Burisma Holdings, owned by Mykola Zlochevsky -- *had been long dormant*, according to the former official, Vitaliy Kasko._​
> So fuck off, lying troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to a former official eh? Yeah, that's convincing.....I say finish the investigation. Biden is a corrupt asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pity you can't prove he's corrupt, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need to, not my job...All will come out in due time....Besides with people like you the charge is good enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Poor cultist. Can't prove his claims so now it waits for someone else to prove them for him.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's a bitch when your own tactics are used against you isn't it...
Click to expand...

And you as an impartial poster don't think that goes both ways,  that dems want to hand you back the shit you flung??


----------



## j-mac

edward37 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> By "a complete nobody," you mean one of the central figures in trying to get Zelensky to publicly announce Biden was under investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who? News flash for ya, No one with an ounce of integrity believes you liberal assholes anymore....All you spew are lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, yet another dumbass Trumpette calling other people liars.
> 
> Your fat assed orange buddy lies every fucking day & you can't keep your head out of his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And  even worse ,they don't ask him to take a shower first  ,,,UGH!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good news for you that all you have to do is stumble upstairs in Grandma's house to get your shower....Or, did she have one installed in the basement for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better news  I have 3 showers  one for each upstairs bedroom  I do have a bedroom with no shower for a republican that comes over once in a while who doesn't believe in showers
Click to expand...



LOL....Grandma got some wealth eh?


----------



## j-mac

edward37 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who? Amazing how libs will take the word of a complete nobody, who has a vested interest in pointing the finger to save his own ass....That is if it is someone they really want to destroy....
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> By "a complete nobody," you mean one of the central figures in trying to get Zelensky to publicly announce Biden was under investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who? News flash for ya, No one with an ounce of integrity believes you liberal assholes anymore....All you spew are lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, yet another dumbass Trumpette calling other people liars.
> 
> Your fast assed orange buddy lies every fucking day & you can't keep your head out of his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God there's the internet eh Dave? Say that to someones face and you'd have to change your screen name to 'real knocked out Dave'....lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you didn't tell him your head wasn't there
Click to expand...



You people are ridiculous.


----------



## Zorro!

Weird that Trump thought Ukraine should look into the Bidens:

Crack, strippers, and lucrative Chicom crony capitalist deals: Hunter Biden is a walking security risk

The princeling vice presidential son had a lot of instances of disgusting, greedy, gamy and blackmail-able behavior. No wonder the ChiComs wanted to give him so much money.


----------



## j-mac

edward37 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> And he is failing even more miserably that Fat Jerry with this Mueller testimony disaster.
> 
> SCHIFF SHOW FAILS: Poll finds sharp swing in opposition to impeachment among independents.
> 
> “The new poll found 49 percent oppose impeachment compared to 34 percent who support it. In October, 48 percent of independents polled supported impeachment, against 39 percent who opposed. Since October, Emerson has found Trump’s job approval rating jump by 5 points, from 43 percent to 48 percent.”​
> And in another Poll: Trump Approval Rating Hits Net Positive As Support For Impeachment Plummets.
> 
> 
> 
> NUNES is wetting his pants
> *Devin Nunes was directly involved in the push for Biden Ukraine investigations, says Lev Parnas*
> Lev Parnas, an associate of Rudy Giuliani, says he helped arrange meetings between Nunes and Ukrainians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who? Amazing how libs will take the word of a complete nobody, who has a vested interest in pointing the finger to save his own ass....That is if it is someone they really want to destroy....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whose word do you want us to take ?? Giuliani Nunes Graham's  ? all pieces of shit all liars   and then you have trump  the world class lying scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, we can stop wasting all this money then, just take Edward's word for it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very wise move   One of the best you'll make today
Click to expand...



I thought so....Communist scum.


----------



## j-mac

edward37 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to a former official eh? Yeah, that's convincing.....I say finish the investigation. Biden is a corrupt asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> What a pity you can't prove he's corrupt, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need to, not my job...All will come out in due time....Besides with people like you the charge is good enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Poor cultist. Can't prove his claims so now it waits for someone else to prove them for him.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's a bitch when your own tactics are used against you isn't it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you as an impartial poster don't think that goes both ways,  that dems want to hand you back the shit you flung??
Click to expand...



Just admit that you're a lying little communist scumbag that feels the need to tell everyone else how they should live....While living yourself in Grandma's basement with no job...


----------



## edward37

j-mac said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who? News flash for ya, No one with an ounce of integrity believes you liberal assholes anymore....All you spew are lies.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, yet another dumbass Trumpette calling other people liars.
> 
> Your fat assed orange buddy lies every fucking day & you can't keep your head out of his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And  even worse ,they don't ask him to take a shower first  ,,,UGH!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good news for you that all you have to do is stumble upstairs in Grandma's house to get your shower....Or, did she have one installed in the basement for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better news  I have 3 showers  one for each upstairs bedroom  I do have a bedroom with no shower for a republican that comes over once in a while who doesn't believe in showers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....Grandma got some wealth eh?
Click to expand...

You wouldn't believe it if I told you  And Grandma's been gone longer than you're old


----------



## j-mac

Zorro! said:


> Weird that Trump thought Ukraine should look into the Bidens:
> 
> Crack, strippers, and lucrative Chicom crony capitalist deals: Hunter Biden is a walking security risk
> 
> The princeling vice presidential son had a lot of instances of disgusting, greedy, gamy and blackmail-able behavior. No wonder the ChiComs wanted to give him so much money.




See, I don't even think it was about 'looking into the Bidens', that is a liberal CNN narrative....I think he, and Barr are getting to the bottom of what happened in 2016, and progressive liberals are wetting the bed.


----------



## j-mac

edward37 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, yet another dumbass Trumpette calling other people liars.
> 
> Your fat assed orange buddy lies every fucking day & you can't keep your head out of his ass.
> 
> 
> 
> And  even worse ,they don't ask him to take a shower first  ,,,UGH!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good news for you that all you have to do is stumble upstairs in Grandma's house to get your shower....Or, did she have one installed in the basement for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better news  I have 3 showers  one for each upstairs bedroom  I do have a bedroom with no shower for a republican that comes over once in a while who doesn't believe in showers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....Grandma got some wealth eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't believe it if I told you  And Grandma's been gone longer than you're old
Click to expand...


Really? How old am I dumbass?


----------



## edward37

j-mac said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a pity you can't prove he's corrupt, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need to, not my job...All will come out in due time....Besides with people like you the charge is good enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Poor cultist. Can't prove his claims so now it waits for someone else to prove them for him.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's a bitch when your own tactics are used against you isn't it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you as an impartial poster don't think that goes both ways,  that dems want to hand you back the shit you flung??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just admit that you're a lying little communist scumbag that feels the need to tell everyone else how they should live....While living yourself in Grandma's basement with no job...
Click to expand...

I don't get you at all IF I had a fuck I wouldn't give it  I don't care how you live ,how many guns you own how many KKK meetings you go to, how many children  you have   You're barking up the wrong tree


----------



## edward37

j-mac said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And  even worse ,they don't ask him to take a shower first  ,,,UGH!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good news for you that all you have to do is stumble upstairs in Grandma's house to get your shower....Or, did she have one installed in the basement for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better news  I have 3 showers  one for each upstairs bedroom  I do have a bedroom with no shower for a republican that comes over once in a while who doesn't believe in showers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....Grandma got some wealth eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't believe it if I told you  And Grandma's been gone longer than you're old
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? How old am I dumbass?
Click to expand...

Not sure  but Grandma passed on about 70 years ago


----------



## j-mac

edward37 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need to, not my job...All will come out in due time....Besides with people like you the charge is good enough.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Poor cultist. Can't prove his claims so now it waits for someone else to prove them for him.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's a bitch when your own tactics are used against you isn't it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you as an impartial poster don't think that goes both ways,  that dems want to hand you back the shit you flung??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just admit that you're a lying little communist scumbag that feels the need to tell everyone else how they should live....While living yourself in Grandma's basement with no job...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get you at all IF I had a fuck I wouldn't give it  I don't care how you live ,how many guns you own how many KKK meetings you go to, how many children  you have   You're barking up the wrong tree
Click to expand...



You're right, you don't get me, because see, I believe in common sense. You on the other hand, are emotionally driven. You're irrational, delusional, and most of all just a punk dumbass....But entertaining....lol


----------



## j-mac

edward37 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good news for you that all you have to do is stumble upstairs in Grandma's house to get your shower....Or, did she have one installed in the basement for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Better news  I have 3 showers  one for each upstairs bedroom  I do have a bedroom with no shower for a republican that comes over once in a while who doesn't believe in showers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....Grandma got some wealth eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't believe it if I told you  And Grandma's been gone longer than you're old
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? How old am I dumbass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure  but Grandma passed on about 70 years ago
Click to expand...



So, that would make you if I guess correctly, around your early 50s.....Shame you never wised up as you grew older.


----------



## edward37

j-mac said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that Trump thought Ukraine should look into the Bidens:
> 
> Crack, strippers, and lucrative Chicom crony capitalist deals: Hunter Biden is a walking security risk
> 
> The princeling vice presidential son had a lot of instances of disgusting, greedy, gamy and blackmail-able behavior. No wonder the ChiComs wanted to give him so much money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, I don't even think it was about 'looking into the Bidens', that is a liberal CNN narrative....I think he, and Barr are getting to the bottom of what happened in 2016, and progressive liberals are wetting the bed.
Click to expand...

Already the IG said there was NO spying on Trump in 2016 election  One more fn trump republican lie put to bed  How many lies do you need to hear before you know they're all fn liars?


----------



## edward37

j-mac said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better news  I have 3 showers  one for each upstairs bedroom  I do have a bedroom with no shower for a republican that comes over once in a while who doesn't believe in showers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....Grandma got some wealth eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't believe it if I told you  And Grandma's been gone longer than you're old
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? How old am I dumbass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure  but Grandma passed on about 70 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, that would make you if I guess correctly, around your early 50s.....Shame you never wised up as you grew older.
Click to expand...

83 jan 6th


----------



## j-mac

edward37 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that Trump thought Ukraine should look into the Bidens:
> 
> Crack, strippers, and lucrative Chicom crony capitalist deals: Hunter Biden is a walking security risk
> 
> The princeling vice presidential son had a lot of instances of disgusting, greedy, gamy and blackmail-able behavior. No wonder the ChiComs wanted to give him so much money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, I don't even think it was about 'looking into the Bidens', that is a liberal CNN narrative....I think he, and Barr are getting to the bottom of what happened in 2016, and progressive liberals are wetting the bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already the IG said there was NO spying on Trump in 2016 election  One more fn trump republican lie put to bed  How many lies do you need to hear before you know they're all fn liars?
Click to expand...



The IG is not the final word...


----------



## j-mac

edward37 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....Grandma got some wealth eh?
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't believe it if I told you  And Grandma's been gone longer than you're old
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? How old am I dumbass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure  but Grandma passed on about 70 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, that would make you if I guess correctly, around your early 50s.....Shame you never wised up as you grew older.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 83 jan 6th
Click to expand...



Even worse.


----------



## edward37

GDP 2.1%??
These are the same people who said Obama's GDP growth of 2.8 made him the "worst President ever".


----------



## Zorro!

j-mac said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that Trump thought Ukraine should look into the Bidens:
> 
> Crack, strippers, and lucrative Chicom crony capitalist deals: Hunter Biden is a walking security risk
> 
> The princeling vice presidential son had a lot of instances of disgusting, greedy, gamy and blackmail-able behavior. No wonder the ChiComs wanted to give him so much money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, I don't even think it was about 'looking into the Bidens', that is a liberal CNN narrative....I think he, and Barr are getting to the bottom of what happened in 2016, and progressive liberals are wetting the bed.
Click to expand...

The problem is that these Administrative Agencies have become so powerful that we may also find that the penalties are administrative (firing, demotion, suspension) rather than incarceration.


----------



## edward37

j-mac said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't believe it if I told you  And Grandma's been gone longer than you're old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? How old am I dumbass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure  but Grandma passed on about 70 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, that would make you if I guess correctly, around your early 50s.....Shame you never wised up as you grew older.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 83 jan 6th
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse.
Click to expand...

Respect your elders  They've been around the block more times than you and are smarter   lol


----------



## j-mac

Zorro! said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that Trump thought Ukraine should look into the Bidens:
> 
> Crack, strippers, and lucrative Chicom crony capitalist deals: Hunter Biden is a walking security risk
> 
> The princeling vice presidential son had a lot of instances of disgusting, greedy, gamy and blackmail-able behavior. No wonder the ChiComs wanted to give him so much money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, I don't even think it was about 'looking into the Bidens', that is a liberal CNN narrative....I think he, and Barr are getting to the bottom of what happened in 2016, and progressive liberals are wetting the bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that these Administrative Agencies have become so powerful that we may also find that the penalties are administrative (firing, demotion, suspension) rather than incarceration.
Click to expand...



Very true, and why we are seeing the actions of a "Deep State".... Trump is way too close to exposing them, which would kill them, so they are fighting back against the sunlight....


----------



## j-mac

edward37 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? How old am I dumbass?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure  but Grandma passed on about 70 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, that would make you if I guess correctly, around your early 50s.....Shame you never wised up as you grew older.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 83 jan 6th
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Respect your elders  They've been around the block more times than you and are smarter   lol
Click to expand...



You're certainly not proving that...


----------



## edward37

j-mac said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that Trump thought Ukraine should look into the Bidens:
> 
> Crack, strippers, and lucrative Chicom crony capitalist deals: Hunter Biden is a walking security risk
> 
> The princeling vice presidential son had a lot of instances of disgusting, greedy, gamy and blackmail-able behavior. No wonder the ChiComs wanted to give him so much money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, I don't even think it was about 'looking into the Bidens', that is a liberal CNN narrative....I think he, and Barr are getting to the bottom of what happened in 2016, and progressive liberals are wetting the bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that these Administrative Agencies have become so powerful that we may also find that the penalties are administrative (firing, demotion, suspension) rather than incarceration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Very true, and why we are seeing the actions of a "Deep State".... Trump is way too close to exposing them, which would kill them, so they are fighting back against the sunlight....
Click to expand...

Trump close to exposing them?? Are you  FN bonkers? WTF has he stopped all those issued subpoenas from testifying??  The answer is if they have to tell the truth under penalty of the law the trump pos would get buried


----------



## edward37

j-mac said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure  but Grandma passed on about 70 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, that would make you if I guess correctly, around your early 50s.....Shame you never wised up as you grew older.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 83 jan 6th
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Respect your elders  They've been around the block more times than you and are smarter   lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're certainly not proving that...
Click to expand...

I'm trying mac I'm trying


----------



## j-mac

edward37 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that Trump thought Ukraine should look into the Bidens:
> 
> Crack, strippers, and lucrative Chicom crony capitalist deals: Hunter Biden is a walking security risk
> 
> The princeling vice presidential son had a lot of instances of disgusting, greedy, gamy and blackmail-able behavior. No wonder the ChiComs wanted to give him so much money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, I don't even think it was about 'looking into the Bidens', that is a liberal CNN narrative....I think he, and Barr are getting to the bottom of what happened in 2016, and progressive liberals are wetting the bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that these Administrative Agencies have become so powerful that we may also find that the penalties are administrative (firing, demotion, suspension) rather than incarceration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Very true, and why we are seeing the actions of a "Deep State".... Trump is way too close to exposing them, which would kill them, so they are fighting back against the sunlight....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump close to exposing them?? Are you  FN bonkers? WTF has he stopped all those issued subpoenas from testifying??  The answer is if they have to tell the truth under penalty of the law the trump pos would get buried
Click to expand...



Any President has a right to confidential counsel from his advisors....It's called Executive Privilage...Something you communists are trying to do away with, for Republican's that is...


----------



## j-mac

edward37 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, that would make you if I guess correctly, around your early 50s.....Shame you never wised up as you grew older.
> 
> 
> 
> 83 jan 6th
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Respect your elders  They've been around the block more times than you and are smarter   lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're certainly not proving that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying mac I'm trying
Click to expand...



Trying what? to sell some BS, and tell everyone it's chocolate ice cream? I don't buy that anyone in their advanced 80s is as far left as you are portraying...So, I have my doubts about you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

j-mac said:


> The IG is not the final word...


Uh...yes he is. He is literally the final word. Where do you get your nonsense?


----------



## edward37

j-mac said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 83 jan 6th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Respect your elders  They've been around the block more times than you and are smarter   lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're certainly not proving that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying mac I'm trying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trying what? to sell some BS, and tell everyone it's chocolate ice cream? I don't buy that anyone in their advanced 80s is as far left as you are portraying...So, I have my doubts about you.
Click to expand...

I'm not nearly as far left as you'd imagine   I was a republican all my life ,even voting for GWB in 2000  my last repub vote ,,,,, It's just that I can't stand a degenerate liar like trump


----------



## beagle9

edward37 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Respect your elders  They've been around the block more times than you and are smarter   lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're certainly not proving that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying mac I'm trying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trying what? to sell some BS, and tell everyone it's chocolate ice cream? I don't buy that anyone in their advanced 80s is as far left as you are portraying...So, I have my doubts about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not nearly as far left as you'd imagine   I was a republican all my life ,even voting for GWB in 2000  my last repub vote ,,,,, It's just that I can't stand a degenerate liar like trump
Click to expand...

So it's all revenge for you by admission here, and that means destroy Trump at all cost regardless if it delivers the country into the hands of the radical leftist ?? Wow.


----------



## bripat9643

edward37 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> By "a complete nobody," you mean one of the central figures in trying to get Zelensky to publicly announce Biden was under investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who? News flash for ya, No one with an ounce of integrity believes you liberal assholes anymore....All you spew are lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, yet another dumbass Trumpette calling other people liars.
> 
> Your fat assed orange buddy lies every fucking day & you can't keep your head out of his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And  even worse ,they don't ask him to take a shower first  ,,,UGH!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good news for you that all you have to do is stumble upstairs in Grandma's house to get your shower....Or, did she have one installed in the basement for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better news  I have 3 showers  one for each upstairs bedroom  I do have a bedroom with no shower for a republican that comes over once in a while who doesn't believe in showers
Click to expand...

I seriously doubt any Republican has ever spent the night in your house.


----------



## bripat9643

beagle9 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Respect your elders  They've been around the block more times than you and are smarter   lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're certainly not proving that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying mac I'm trying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trying what? to sell some BS, and tell everyone it's chocolate ice cream? I don't buy that anyone in their advanced 80s is as far left as you are portraying...So, I have my doubts about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not nearly as far left as you'd imagine   I was a republican all my life ,even voting for GWB in 2000  my last repub vote ,,,,, It's just that I can't stand a degenerate liar like trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's all revenge for you by admission here, and that means destroy Trump at all cost regardless if it delivers the country into the hands of the radical leftist ?? Wow.
Click to expand...

He is a radical leftist.  He's lying about ever being a Republican.  No one who ever voted Republican could post the shit he posts in this forum.


----------



## edward37




----------



## bripat9643

edward37 said:


>


Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.  Furthermore, none of the "witnesses" who testified said Trump was guilty of anything


----------



## edward37

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who? News flash for ya, No one with an ounce of integrity believes you liberal assholes anymore....All you spew are lies.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, yet another dumbass Trumpette calling other people liars.
> 
> Your fat assed orange buddy lies every fucking day & you can't keep your head out of his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And  even worse ,they don't ask him to take a shower first  ,,,UGH!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good news for you that all you have to do is stumble upstairs in Grandma's house to get your shower....Or, did she have one installed in the basement for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better news  I have 3 showers  one for each upstairs bedroom  I do have a bedroom with no shower for a republican that comes over once in a while who doesn't believe in showers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I seriously doubt any Republican has ever spent the night in your house.
Click to expand...

I do have a republican friend  ,,,Just one


----------



## bripat9643

edward37 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, yet another dumbass Trumpette calling other people liars.
> 
> Your fat assed orange buddy lies every fucking day & you can't keep your head out of his ass.
> 
> 
> 
> And  even worse ,they don't ask him to take a shower first  ,,,UGH!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good news for you that all you have to do is stumble upstairs in Grandma's house to get your shower....Or, did she have one installed in the basement for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better news  I have 3 showers  one for each upstairs bedroom  I do have a bedroom with no shower for a republican that comes over once in a while who doesn't believe in showers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I seriously doubt any Republican has ever spent the night in your house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do have a republican friend  ,,,Just one
Click to expand...

How does he stand being in the same room with you?


----------



## beagle9

edward37 said:


>


Give him a just inquiry, and you would see a big difference. No one in their right minds is going to participate in these witch hunts that are being conducted by the one sided radical leftist deep state.


----------



## edward37

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.  Furthermore, none of the "witnesses" who testified said Trump was guilty of anything
Click to expand...

And all the others wouldn't answer subpoenas ... FN Ass holes like you always leave important stuff out


----------



## j-mac

edward37 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.  Furthermore, none of the "witnesses" who testified said Trump was guilty of anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And all the others wouldn't answer subpoenas ... FN Ass holes like you always leave important stuff out
Click to expand...



Congressional subpeona's are toothless, Democrats taught us that during Obama.


----------



## bripat9643

edward37 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.  Furthermore, none of the "witnesses" who testified said Trump was guilty of anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And all the others wouldn't answer subpoenas ... FN Ass holes like you always leave important stuff out
Click to expand...

Why would they legitimize this Stalinist show trial by participating in it?

Talk about fucking assholes.


----------



## edward37

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And  even worse ,they don't ask him to take a shower first  ,,,UGH!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good news for you that all you have to do is stumble upstairs in Grandma's house to get your shower....Or, did she have one installed in the basement for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better news  I have 3 showers  one for each upstairs bedroom  I do have a bedroom with no shower for a republican that comes over once in a while who doesn't believe in showers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I seriously doubt any Republican has ever spent the night in your house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do have a republican friend  ,,,Just one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does he stand being in the same room with you?
Click to expand...

I supply the scotch ,,,the good stuff   not the cheap crap repubs guzzle


----------



## bripat9643

edward37 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good news for you that all you have to do is stumble upstairs in Grandma's house to get your shower....Or, did she have one installed in the basement for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Better news  I have 3 showers  one for each upstairs bedroom  I do have a bedroom with no shower for a republican that comes over once in a while who doesn't believe in showers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I seriously doubt any Republican has ever spent the night in your house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do have a republican friend  ,,,Just one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does he stand being in the same room with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I supply the scotch ,,,the good stuff   not the cheap crap repubs guzzle
Click to expand...

I drink 18 year old Glen Livet.


----------



## edward37

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better news  I have 3 showers  one for each upstairs bedroom  I do have a bedroom with no shower for a republican that comes over once in a while who doesn't believe in showers
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt any Republican has ever spent the night in your house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do have a republican friend  ,,,Just one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does he stand being in the same room with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I supply the scotch ,,,the good stuff   not the cheap crap repubs guzzle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I drink 18 year old Glen Livet.
Click to expand...

Then for all your bs you can't be all bad  I only drink  Livit 12 year old  Kids usually get me some Jonny Walker Blue for my birthday


----------



## Uncensored2008

Daryl Hunt said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Again, thi isn't about Hunter.  It's about Rump.  Rump broke the law then tried to cover it up and, to this day, still tries to obstruct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden is the bagman is a kickback scheme that involves embezzlement of US Taxpayer money doled out in foreign aid. In a very real way this is about Hillary Cunton. Cunton set up the scam while she was SoS so that U.S. Agency for International Development would distribute money to organizations who would turn around and provide positions that required no actual employment to the children of people like Joe Biden and John Kerry to kickback millions of dollars.
> 
> What has you Communist filth incensed is that PRESIDENT Trump is kicking over the ant hill - he is calling for the investigation into the embezzlement scheme of Hillary Cunton.
> 
> To you scumbag, pile of shit Communists, there is nothing wrong with corruption, oh no, it is the INVESTIGATION that must NEVER be allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really about the action, it's about the coverup and obstruction.  Had Rump come clean right away without the dog and pony show I doubt if there would have been enough to impeach him.  It would have been slammed but it would have been written off as Rump being Rump.  But the dog and pony act including the Fat Lady, Donkey and disappearing midget (use your imagination on that one) and it became, "Enough is Enough".  And he continues to drag that disappearing Midget out of the Fat Lady and Donkey (eww).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL
> 
> Potentate Obamugabe  used the DOJ and foreign assets including the Kremlin to spy on, infiltrate, surveil, and generally harass the opposition candidate from day one.
> 
> You Communists DID conspire with Ukraine to interfere with the 2016 election, even radical leftist Politico said as much back in 2017. (amazed they haven't tried to scrub this off the web)
> 
> {
> *Yet Politico’s investigation found evidence of Ukrainian government involvement in the race that appears to strain diplomatic protocol dictating that governments refrain from engaging in one another’s elections.}
> Ukrainian efforts to sabotage Trump backfire
> *
> Potentate Obamugabe through Joe Biden and John Kerry used a foreign nation to interfere with American elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your claim comes up factchecked as false.  And you are using a known Ultra Rightwing conspiracy site for your proof.
> 
> Once again, Rump is having someone investigate that.  Oh, wait, it's already been done and they found zero by the Ukrainian Government.  That's some bone you keep chewing on there Fido.
Click to expand...


 Ohhh, fact checked. well if a radical left hate site says so,

Hey stupid, Politico is a FAR, FAR left site.





AllSides Media Bias Ratings

Idiot.


----------



## edward37

Uncensored2008 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Again, thi isn't about Hunter.  It's about Rump.  Rump broke the law then tried to cover it up and, to this day, still tries to obstruct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden is the bagman is a kickback scheme that involves embezzlement of US Taxpayer money doled out in foreign aid. In a very real way this is about Hillary Cunton. Cunton set up the scam while she was SoS so that U.S. Agency for International Development would distribute money to organizations who would turn around and provide positions that required no actual employment to the children of people like Joe Biden and John Kerry to kickback millions of dollars.
> 
> What has you Communist filth incensed is that PRESIDENT Trump is kicking over the ant hill - he is calling for the investigation into the embezzlement scheme of Hillary Cunton.
> 
> To you scumbag, pile of shit Communists, there is nothing wrong with corruption, oh no, it is the INVESTIGATION that must NEVER be allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really about the action, it's about the coverup and obstruction.  Had Rump come clean right away without the dog and pony show I doubt if there would have been enough to impeach him.  It would have been slammed but it would have been written off as Rump being Rump.  But the dog and pony act including the Fat Lady, Donkey and disappearing midget (use your imagination on that one) and it became, "Enough is Enough".  And he continues to drag that disappearing Midget out of the Fat Lady and Donkey (eww).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL
> 
> Potentate Obamugabe  used the DOJ and foreign assets including the Kremlin to spy on, infiltrate, surveil, and generally harass the opposition candidate from day one.
> 
> You Communists DID conspire with Ukraine to interfere with the 2016 election, even radical leftist Politico said as much back in 2017. (amazed they haven't tried to scrub this off the web)
> 
> {
> *Yet Politico’s investigation found evidence of Ukrainian government involvement in the race that appears to strain diplomatic protocol dictating that governments refrain from engaging in one another’s elections.}
> Ukrainian efforts to sabotage Trump backfire
> *
> Potentate Obamugabe through Joe Biden and John Kerry used a foreign nation to interfere with American elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your claim comes up factchecked as false.  And you are using a known Ultra Rightwing conspiracy site for your proof.
> 
> Once again, Rump is having someone investigate that.  Oh, wait, it's already been done and they found zero by the Ukrainian Government.  That's some bone you keep chewing on there Fido.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohhh, fact checked. well if a radical left hate site says so,
> 
> Hey stupid, Politico is a FAR, FAR left site.
> 
> View attachment 292131
> 
> AllSides Media Bias Ratings
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...

You know of one NOT partisan ???


----------



## Uncensored2008

bripat9643 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Again, thi isn't about Hunter.  It's about Rump.  Rump broke the law then tried to cover it up and, to this day, still tries to obstruct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden is the bagman is a kickback scheme that involves embezzlement of US Taxpayer money doled out in foreign aid. In a very real way this is about Hillary Cunton. Cunton set up the scam while she was SoS so that U.S. Agency for International Development would distribute money to organizations who would turn around and provide positions that required no actual employment to the children of people like Joe Biden and John Kerry to kickback millions of dollars.
> 
> What has you Communist filth incensed is that PRESIDENT Trump is kicking over the ant hill - he is calling for the investigation into the embezzlement scheme of Hillary Cunton.
> 
> To you scumbag, pile of shit Communists, there is nothing wrong with corruption, oh no, it is the INVESTIGATION that must NEVER be allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really about the action, it's about the coverup and obstruction.  Had Rump come clean right away without the dog and pony show I doubt if there would have been enough to impeach him.  It would have been slammed but it would have been written off as Rump being Rump.  But the dog and pony act including the Fat Lady, Donkey and disappearing midget (use your imagination on that one) and it became, "Enough is Enough".  And he continues to drag that disappearing Midget out of the Fat Lady and Donkey (eww).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL
> 
> Potentate Obamugabe  used the DOJ and foreign assets including the Kremlin to spy on, infiltrate, surveil, and generally harass the opposition candidate from day one.
> 
> You Communists DID conspire with Ukraine to interfere with the 2016 election, even radical leftist Politico said as much back in 2017. (amazed they haven't tried to scrub this off the web)
> 
> {
> *Yet Politico’s investigation found evidence of Ukrainian government involvement in the race that appears to strain diplomatic protocol dictating that governments refrain from engaging in one another’s elections.}
> Ukrainian efforts to sabotage Trump backfire
> *
> Potentate Obamugabe through Joe Biden and John Kerry used a foreign nation to interfere with American elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your claim comes up factchecked as false.  And you are using a known Ultra Rightwing conspiracy site for your proof.
> 
> Once again, Rump is having someone investigate that.  Oh, wait, it's already been done and they found zero by the Ukrainian Government.  That's some bone you keep chewing on there Fido.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact check sites are fake news.
Click to expand...


He's too stupid to grasp that Politico is like Huffington Post, a leftist site.

Stupidity is the basis of leftism.


----------



## edward37

edward37 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Again, thi isn't about Hunter.  It's about Rump.  Rump broke the law then tried to cover it up and, to this day, still tries to obstruct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden is the bagman is a kickback scheme that involves embezzlement of US Taxpayer money doled out in foreign aid. In a very real way this is about Hillary Cunton. Cunton set up the scam while she was SoS so that U.S. Agency for International Development would distribute money to organizations who would turn around and provide positions that required no actual employment to the children of people like Joe Biden and John Kerry to kickback millions of dollars.
> 
> What has you Communist filth incensed is that PRESIDENT Trump is kicking over the ant hill - he is calling for the investigation into the embezzlement scheme of Hillary Cunton.
> 
> To you scumbag, pile of shit Communists, there is nothing wrong with corruption, oh no, it is the INVESTIGATION that must NEVER be allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really about the action, it's about the coverup and obstruction.  Had Rump come clean right away without the dog and pony show I doubt if there would have been enough to impeach him.  It would have been slammed but it would have been written off as Rump being Rump.  But the dog and pony act including the Fat Lady, Donkey and disappearing midget (use your imagination on that one) and it became, "Enough is Enough".  And he continues to drag that disappearing Midget out of the Fat Lady and Donkey (eww).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL
> 
> Potentate Obamugabe  used the DOJ and foreign assets including the Kremlin to spy on, infiltrate, surveil, and generally harass the opposition candidate from day one.
> 
> You Communists DID conspire with Ukraine to interfere with the 2016 election, even radical leftist Politico said as much back in 2017. (amazed they haven't tried to scrub this off the web)
> 
> {
> *Yet Politico’s investigation found evidence of Ukrainian government involvement in the race that appears to strain diplomatic protocol dictating that governments refrain from engaging in one another’s elections.}
> Ukrainian efforts to sabotage Trump backfire
> *
> Potentate Obamugabe through Joe Biden and John Kerry used a foreign nation to interfere with American elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your claim comes up factchecked as false.  And you are using a known Ultra Rightwing conspiracy site for your proof.
> 
> Once again, Rump is having someone investigate that.  Oh, wait, it's already been done and they found zero by the Ukrainian Government.  That's some bone you keep chewing on there Fido.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohhh, fact checked. well if a radical left hate site says so,
> 
> Hey stupid, Politico is a FAR, FAR left site.
> 
> View attachment 292131
> 
> AllSides Media Bias Ratings
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know of one NOT partisan ???
Click to expand...

That is some chart  Takes a while to digest it


----------



## Uncensored2008

Daryl Hunt said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Again, thi isn't about Hunter.  It's about Rump.  Rump broke the law then tried to cover it up and, to this day, still tries to obstruct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden is the bagman is a kickback scheme that involves embezzlement of US Taxpayer money doled out in foreign aid. In a very real way this is about Hillary Cunton. Cunton set up the scam while she was SoS so that U.S. Agency for International Development would distribute money to organizations who would turn around and provide positions that required no actual employment to the children of people like Joe Biden and John Kerry to kickback millions of dollars.
> 
> What has you Communist filth incensed is that PRESIDENT Trump is kicking over the ant hill - he is calling for the investigation into the embezzlement scheme of Hillary Cunton.
> 
> To you scumbag, pile of shit Communists, there is nothing wrong with corruption, oh no, it is the INVESTIGATION that must NEVER be allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really about the action, it's about the coverup and obstruction.  Had Rump come clean right away without the dog and pony show I doubt if there would have been enough to impeach him.  It would have been slammed but it would have been written off as Rump being Rump.  But the dog and pony act including the Fat Lady, Donkey and disappearing midget (use your imagination on that one) and it became, "Enough is Enough".  And he continues to drag that disappearing Midget out of the Fat Lady and Donkey (eww).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL
> 
> Potentate Obamugabe  used the DOJ and foreign assets including the Kremlin to spy on, infiltrate, surveil, and generally harass the opposition candidate from day one.
> 
> You Communists DID conspire with Ukraine to interfere with the 2016 election, even radical leftist Politico said as much back in 2017. (amazed they haven't tried to scrub this off the web)
> 
> {
> *Yet Politico’s investigation found evidence of Ukrainian government involvement in the race that appears to strain diplomatic protocol dictating that governments refrain from engaging in one another’s elections.}
> Ukrainian efforts to sabotage Trump backfire
> *
> Potentate Obamugabe through Joe Biden and John Kerry used a foreign nation to interfere with American elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your claim comes up factchecked as false.  And you are using a known Ultra Rightwing conspiracy site for your proof.
> 
> Once again, Rump is having someone investigate that.  Oh, wait, it's already been done and they found zero by the Ukrainian Government.  That's some bone you keep chewing on there Fido.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact check sites are fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, because they call Rumps Lies Lies?  And he's so good at lying.  He's just not too good at getting away with them too well these days.
Click to expand...


I see you didn't link your alleged "fact check?"

We ALL know you're lying, as usual.


----------



## edward37

Uncensored2008 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Again, thi isn't about Hunter.  It's about Rump.  Rump broke the law then tried to cover it up and, to this day, still tries to obstruct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden is the bagman is a kickback scheme that involves embezzlement of US Taxpayer money doled out in foreign aid. In a very real way this is about Hillary Cunton. Cunton set up the scam while she was SoS so that U.S. Agency for International Development would distribute money to organizations who would turn around and provide positions that required no actual employment to the children of people like Joe Biden and John Kerry to kickback millions of dollars.
> 
> What has you Communist filth incensed is that PRESIDENT Trump is kicking over the ant hill - he is calling for the investigation into the embezzlement scheme of Hillary Cunton.
> 
> To you scumbag, pile of shit Communists, there is nothing wrong with corruption, oh no, it is the INVESTIGATION that must NEVER be allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really about the action, it's about the coverup and obstruction.  Had Rump come clean right away without the dog and pony show I doubt if there would have been enough to impeach him.  It would have been slammed but it would have been written off as Rump being Rump.  But the dog and pony act including the Fat Lady, Donkey and disappearing midget (use your imagination on that one) and it became, "Enough is Enough".  And he continues to drag that disappearing Midget out of the Fat Lady and Donkey (eww).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL
> 
> Potentate Obamugabe  used the DOJ and foreign assets including the Kremlin to spy on, infiltrate, surveil, and generally harass the opposition candidate from day one.
> 
> You Communists DID conspire with Ukraine to interfere with the 2016 election, even radical leftist Politico said as much back in 2017. (amazed they haven't tried to scrub this off the web)
> 
> {
> *Yet Politico’s investigation found evidence of Ukrainian government involvement in the race that appears to strain diplomatic protocol dictating that governments refrain from engaging in one another’s elections.}
> Ukrainian efforts to sabotage Trump backfire
> *
> Potentate Obamugabe through Joe Biden and John Kerry used a foreign nation to interfere with American elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your claim comes up factchecked as false.  And you are using a known Ultra Rightwing conspiracy site for your proof.
> 
> Once again, Rump is having someone investigate that.  Oh, wait, it's already been done and they found zero by the Ukrainian Government.  That's some bone you keep chewing on there Fido.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact check sites are fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's too stupid to grasp that Politico is like Huffington Post, a leftist site.
> 
> Stupidity is the basis of leftism.
Click to expand...

Lot of SELF MADE million and billionaires  are DEMS    Not like trump, born on 3rd base and thinks he hit a triple  ,who no American bank would lend him a nickle


----------



## Uncensored2008

edward37 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Again, thi isn't about Hunter.  It's about Rump.  Rump broke the law then tried to cover it up and, to this day, still tries to obstruct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden is the bagman is a kickback scheme that involves embezzlement of US Taxpayer money doled out in foreign aid. In a very real way this is about Hillary Cunton. Cunton set up the scam while she was SoS so that U.S. Agency for International Development would distribute money to organizations who would turn around and provide positions that required no actual employment to the children of people like Joe Biden and John Kerry to kickback millions of dollars.
> 
> What has you Communist filth incensed is that PRESIDENT Trump is kicking over the ant hill - he is calling for the investigation into the embezzlement scheme of Hillary Cunton.
> 
> To you scumbag, pile of shit Communists, there is nothing wrong with corruption, oh no, it is the INVESTIGATION that must NEVER be allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really about the action, it's about the coverup and obstruction.  Had Rump come clean right away without the dog and pony show I doubt if there would have been enough to impeach him.  It would have been slammed but it would have been written off as Rump being Rump.  But the dog and pony act including the Fat Lady, Donkey and disappearing midget (use your imagination on that one) and it became, "Enough is Enough".  And he continues to drag that disappearing Midget out of the Fat Lady and Donkey (eww).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL
> 
> Potentate Obamugabe  used the DOJ and foreign assets including the Kremlin to spy on, infiltrate, surveil, and generally harass the opposition candidate from day one.
> 
> You Communists DID conspire with Ukraine to interfere with the 2016 election, even radical leftist Politico said as much back in 2017. (amazed they haven't tried to scrub this off the web)
> 
> {
> *Yet Politico’s investigation found evidence of Ukrainian government involvement in the race that appears to strain diplomatic protocol dictating that governments refrain from engaging in one another’s elections.}
> Ukrainian efforts to sabotage Trump backfire
> *
> Potentate Obamugabe through Joe Biden and John Kerry used a foreign nation to interfere with American elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your claim comes up factchecked as false.  And you are using a known Ultra Rightwing conspiracy site for your proof.
> 
> Once again, Rump is having someone investigate that.  Oh, wait, it's already been done and they found zero by the Ukrainian Government.  That's some bone you keep chewing on there Fido.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact check sites are fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's too stupid to grasp that Politico is like Huffington Post, a leftist site.
> 
> Stupidity is the basis of leftism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lot of SELF MADE million and billionaires  are DEMS    Not like trump, born on 3rd base and thinks he hit a triple  ,who no American bank would lend him a nickle
Click to expand...


So then the Communist (democrat) party is one of Oligarchs who sucker the very fucking stupid to follow them?

We finally agree on something.


----------



## edward37

Uncensored2008 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden is the bagman is a kickback scheme that involves embezzlement of US Taxpayer money doled out in foreign aid. In a very real way this is about Hillary Cunton. Cunton set up the scam while she was SoS so that U.S. Agency for International Development would distribute money to organizations who would turn around and provide positions that required no actual employment to the children of people like Joe Biden and John Kerry to kickback millions of dollars.
> 
> What has you Communist filth incensed is that PRESIDENT Trump is kicking over the ant hill - he is calling for the investigation into the embezzlement scheme of Hillary Cunton.
> 
> To you scumbag, pile of shit Communists, there is nothing wrong with corruption, oh no, it is the INVESTIGATION that must NEVER be allowed.
> 
> 
> ROFL
> 
> Potentate Obamugabe  used the DOJ and foreign assets including the Kremlin to spy on, infiltrate, surveil, and generally harass the opposition candidate from day one.
> 
> You Communists DID conspire with Ukraine to interfere with the 2016 election, even radical leftist Politico said as much back in 2017. (amazed they haven't tried to scrub this off the web)
> 
> {
> *Yet Politico’s investigation found evidence of Ukrainian government involvement in the race that appears to strain diplomatic protocol dictating that governments refrain from engaging in one another’s elections.}
> Ukrainian efforts to sabotage Trump backfire
> *
> Potentate Obamugabe through Joe Biden and John Kerry used a foreign nation to interfere with American elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your claim comes up factchecked as false.  And you are using a known Ultra Rightwing conspiracy site for your proof.
> 
> Once again, Rump is having someone investigate that.  Oh, wait, it's already been done and they found zero by the Ukrainian Government.  That's some bone you keep chewing on there Fido.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact check sites are fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's too stupid to grasp that Politico is like Huffington Post, a leftist site.
> 
> Stupidity is the basis of leftism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lot of SELF MADE million and billionaires  are DEMS    Not like trump, born on 3rd base and thinks he hit a triple  ,who no American bank would lend him a nickle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then the Communist (democrat) party is one of Oligarchs who sucker the very fucking stupid to follow them?
> 
> We finally agree on something.
Click to expand...

We have ours  you have yours


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

edward37 said:


>



Witnesses don't judge, they just testify.  Let's look at what both sides have here.

On the left.
Witnesses who "heard" things, but not from Trump.
Witnesses who "presumed things" but not from Trump.


On the right.
Testimony from Soundland that he called the President directly, and was told he wanted nothing, and no quid pro quo.
Evidence that Trump not only released the aid, but got nothing in return.
The phone transcript, which Trump released in his defense.
Statement from Zelensky that he felt no pressure from Trump about anything.

So what we have hear is presumptions and assumptions about Trump, vs actual words and actions.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

edward37 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Respect your elders  They've been around the block more times than you and are smarter   lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're certainly not proving that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying mac I'm trying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trying what? to sell some BS, and tell everyone it's chocolate ice cream? I don't buy that anyone in their advanced 80s is as far left as you are portraying...So, I have my doubts about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not nearly as far left as you'd imagine   I was a republican all my life ,even voting for GWB in 2000  my last repub vote ,,,,, It's just that I can't stand a degenerate liar like trump
Click to expand...


Then you obviously couldn't stand Reagan either, since you didn't adhere to his 11th commandment.


----------



## Terri4Trump

This impeachment is all based on hate and lies and thats why it is failing. There is no actual crime.

It was all planned from the beginning, timed for the election. But something happened on the way to the impeachment: *Muller did not indict*, and the shocked Dems had nothing to proceed with. So at the last minute "collusion" was dropped as the reason and a phone call is now the new "crime".

Its a sentence is search of a crime, its all hate and lies, and intelligent people understand it.


----------



## The Purge




----------



## edward37

Terri4Trump said:


> This impeachment is all based on hate and lies and thats why it is failing. There is no actual crime.
> 
> It was all planned from the beginning, timed for the election. But something happened on the way to the impeachment: *Muller did not indict*, and the shocked Dems had nothing to proceed with. So at the last minute "collusion" was dropped as the reason and a phone call is now the new "crime".
> 
> Its a sentence is search of a crime, its all hate and lies, and intelligent people understand it.


A trumpette ,an ass like you, is not intelligent Don't flatter yourself


----------



## Terri4Trump

*Newt Gingrich: Dems will 'rue the day' they started impeachment dance*


----------



## Terri4Trump

Terri4Trump said:


> This impeachment is all based on hate and lies and thats why it is failing. There is no actual crime.
> 
> It was all planned from the beginning, timed for the election. But something happened on the way to the impeachment: *Muller did not indict*, and the shocked Dems had nothing to proceed with. So at the last minute "collusion" was dropped as the reason and a phone call is now the new "crime".
> 
> Its a sentence is search of a crime, its all hate and lies, and intelligent people understand it.





edward37 said:


> A trumpette ,an ass like you, is not intelligent Don't flatter yourself



Like I said, intelligent people understand what I said. That leaves your stupid ass out, bitch


----------



## edward37

Terri4Trump said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> This impeachment is all based on hate and lies and thats why it is failing. There is no actual crime.
> 
> It was all planned from the beginning, timed for the election. But something happened on the way to the impeachment: *Muller did not indict*, and the shocked Dems had nothing to proceed with. So at the last minute "collusion" was dropped as the reason and a phone call is now the new "crime".
> 
> Its a sentence is search of a crime, its all hate and lies, and intelligent people understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A trumpette ,an ass like you, is not intelligent Don't flatter yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, intelligent people understand what I said. That leaves your stupid ass out, bitch
Click to expand...

You calling yourself or any other assface intelligent is the joke of the day  But you've been that many times  Thank you


----------



## Terri4Trump




----------



## Terri4Trump

edward37 said:


> You calling yourself or any other assface intelligent is the joke of the day......



Your dick is probably the joke of the day, bitch


----------



## Terri4Trump




----------



## edward37

Terri4Trump said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You calling yourself or any other assface intelligent is the joke of the day......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your dick is probably the joke of the day, bitch
Click to expand...

Market opening  ,have to make a days pay Can't fool around with any shit for brains like you ....until 2PM


----------



## bripat9643

edward37 said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> This impeachment is all based on hate and lies and thats why it is failing. There is no actual crime.
> 
> It was all planned from the beginning, timed for the election. But something happened on the way to the impeachment: *Muller did not indict*, and the shocked Dems had nothing to proceed with. So at the last minute "collusion" was dropped as the reason and a phone call is now the new "crime".
> 
> Its a sentence is search of a crime, its all hate and lies, and intelligent people understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A trumpette ,an ass like you, is not intelligent Don't flatter yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, intelligent people understand what I said. That leaves your stupid ass out, bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You calling yourself or any other assface intelligent is the joke of the day  But you've been that many times  Thank you
Click to expand...

The irony of your post is excruciating.


----------



## Ame®icano

Terri4Trump said:


>



Holmes couldn't hear what Trump was talking to Sondland. 

Either he made up what he said, or they tapped Sondland's phone.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Ame®icano said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holmes couldn't hear what Trump was talking to Sondland.
> 
> Either he made up what he said, or they tapped Sondland's phone.
Click to expand...


How quiet was this place outside?  I've heard voices from people that pulled the phone away from their ears like that. You could hear the voice, but not exactly what they are saying.


----------



## gmeyers1944

Dems are the guilty ones here. Joe Biden bragged about that


----------



## Terri4Trump

*Real Americans Speak Out Against Impeachment*


----------



## NotYourBody

bripat9643 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're certainly not proving that...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying mac I'm trying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trying what? to sell some BS, and tell everyone it's chocolate ice cream? I don't buy that anyone in their advanced 80s is as far left as you are portraying...So, I have my doubts about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not nearly as far left as you'd imagine   I was a republican all my life ,even voting for GWB in 2000  my last repub vote ,,,,, It's just that I can't stand a degenerate liar like trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's all revenge for you by admission here, and that means destroy Trump at all cost regardless if it delivers the country into the hands of the radical leftist ?? Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a radical leftist.  He's lying about ever being a Republican.  No one who ever voted Republican could post the shit he posts in this forum.
Click to expand...

Actually, they can. I've voted Republican every presidential election except this last one when I did not vote for Trump.

I thought I was more conservative before Trump came along. He helped me realize that I no longer wanted any part of the GOP haterade.

I can't imagine I will ever go back to that flawed way of thinking and I'll NEVER trust the Republican party again. N.E.V.E.R. What a betrayal of people who thought right was right and wrong was wrong. 

And to top it all off, they don't believe in science.

Republicans are gross. Just fucking gross.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

NotYourBody said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying mac I'm trying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying what? to sell some BS, and tell everyone it's chocolate ice cream? I don't buy that anyone in their advanced 80s is as far left as you are portraying...So, I have my doubts about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not nearly as far left as you'd imagine   I was a republican all my life ,even voting for GWB in 2000  my last repub vote ,,,,, It's just that I can't stand a degenerate liar like trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's all revenge for you by admission here, and that means destroy Trump at all cost regardless if it delivers the country into the hands of the radical leftist ?? Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a radical leftist.  He's lying about ever being a Republican.  No one who ever voted Republican could post the shit he posts in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they can. I've voted Republican every presidential election except this last one when I did not vote for Trump.
> 
> I thought I was more conservative before Trump came along. He helped me realize that I no longer wanted any part of the GOP haterade.
> 
> I can't imagine I will ever go back to that flawed way of thinking and I'll NEVER trust the Republican party again. N.E.V.E.R. What a betrayal of people who thought right was right and wrong was wrong.
> 
> And to top it all off, they don't believe in science.
> 
> Republicans are gross. Just fucking gross.
Click to expand...


It's not traditional Republicans.  It's Rumpsters and the part of Rump.  They aren't conservatives or what the old party was which was Progressive Conservatives.  And they certainly are not fiscal conservatives.  In fact, they don't fit into any category traditionally.  But they do fit into the Mobster category.  Until you look at it that way, they just won't make any sense at all.


----------



## bripat9643

NotYourBody said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying mac I'm trying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying what? to sell some BS, and tell everyone it's chocolate ice cream? I don't buy that anyone in their advanced 80s is as far left as you are portraying...So, I have my doubts about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not nearly as far left as you'd imagine   I was a republican all my life ,even voting for GWB in 2000  my last repub vote ,,,,, It's just that I can't stand a degenerate liar like trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's all revenge for you by admission here, and that means destroy Trump at all cost regardless if it delivers the country into the hands of the radical leftist ?? Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a radical leftist.  He's lying about ever being a Republican.  No one who ever voted Republican could post the shit he posts in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they can. I've voted Republican every presidential election except this last one when I did not vote for Trump.
> 
> I thought I was more conservative before Trump came along. He helped me realize that I no longer wanted any part of the GOP haterade.
> 
> I can't imagine I will ever go back to that flawed way of thinking and I'll NEVER trust the Republican party again. N.E.V.E.R. What a betrayal of people who thought right was right and wrong was wrong.
> 
> And to top it all off, they don't believe in science.
> 
> Republicans are gross. Just fucking gross.
Click to expand...

Yeah, right.  Sure you did.

The truth is that you have never voted Republican in your entire life.  You have never posted anything that any Republican would support.

You're a lying leftwing douchebag.


----------



## bripat9643

Daryl Hunt said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying what? to sell some BS, and tell everyone it's chocolate ice cream? I don't buy that anyone in their advanced 80s is as far left as you are portraying...So, I have my doubts about you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not nearly as far left as you'd imagine   I was a republican all my life ,even voting for GWB in 2000  my last repub vote ,,,,, It's just that I can't stand a degenerate liar like trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's all revenge for you by admission here, and that means destroy Trump at all cost regardless if it delivers the country into the hands of the radical leftist ?? Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a radical leftist.  He's lying about ever being a Republican.  No one who ever voted Republican could post the shit he posts in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they can. I've voted Republican every presidential election except this last one when I did not vote for Trump.
> 
> I thought I was more conservative before Trump came along. He helped me realize that I no longer wanted any part of the GOP haterade.
> 
> I can't imagine I will ever go back to that flawed way of thinking and I'll NEVER trust the Republican party again. N.E.V.E.R. What a betrayal of people who thought right was right and wrong was wrong.
> 
> And to top it all off, they don't believe in science.
> 
> Republicans are gross. Just fucking gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not traditional Republicans.  It's Rumpsters and the part of Rump.  They aren't conservatives or what the old party was which was Progressive Conservatives.  And they certainly are not fiscal conservatives.  In fact, they don't fit into any category traditionally.  But they do fit into the Mobster category.  Until you look at it that way, they just won't make any sense at all.
Click to expand...

Polls show that 95% of Republicans support Trump.  

Your post is pure horseshit.


----------



## beagle9

NotYourBody said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying mac I'm trying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying what? to sell some BS, and tell everyone it's chocolate ice cream? I don't buy that anyone in their advanced 80s is as far left as you are portraying...So, I have my doubts about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not nearly as far left as you'd imagine   I was a republican all my life ,even voting for GWB in 2000  my last repub vote ,,,,, It's just that I can't stand a degenerate liar like trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's all revenge for you by admission here, and that means destroy Trump at all cost regardless if it delivers the country into the hands of the radical leftist ?? Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a radical leftist.  He's lying about ever being a Republican.  No one who ever voted Republican could post the shit he posts in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they can. I've voted Republican every presidential election except this last one when I did not vote for Trump.
> 
> I thought I was more conservative before Trump came along. He helped me realize that I no longer wanted any part of the GOP haterade.
> 
> I can't imagine I will ever go back to that flawed way of thinking and I'll NEVER trust the Republican party again. N.E.V.E.R. What a betrayal of people who thought right was right and wrong was wrong.
> 
> And to top it all off, they don't believe in science.
> 
> Republicans are gross. Just fucking gross.
Click to expand...

You need to see a physician quick. Your party comparison meter is broken big time.

There is no way that you can take the last 35 years or more, and know where this nation had gone in those years, and then think that what just happened in 2016 was a bad thing.


----------



## NotYourBody

bripat9643 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying what? to sell some BS, and tell everyone it's chocolate ice cream? I don't buy that anyone in their advanced 80s is as far left as you are portraying...So, I have my doubts about you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not nearly as far left as you'd imagine   I was a republican all my life ,even voting for GWB in 2000  my last repub vote ,,,,, It's just that I can't stand a degenerate liar like trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's all revenge for you by admission here, and that means destroy Trump at all cost regardless if it delivers the country into the hands of the radical leftist ?? Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a radical leftist.  He's lying about ever being a Republican.  No one who ever voted Republican could post the shit he posts in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they can. I've voted Republican every presidential election except this last one when I did not vote for Trump.
> 
> I thought I was more conservative before Trump came along. He helped me realize that I no longer wanted any part of the GOP haterade.
> 
> I can't imagine I will ever go back to that flawed way of thinking and I'll NEVER trust the Republican party again. N.E.V.E.R. What a betrayal of people who thought right was right and wrong was wrong.
> 
> And to top it all off, they don't believe in science.
> 
> Republicans are gross. Just fucking gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, right.  Sure you did.
> 
> The truth is that you have never voted Republican in your entire life.  You have never posted anything that any Republican would support.
> 
> You're a lying leftwing douchebag.
Click to expand...


Truth is, I could have got behind Trump even though I did not vote for him (nor did I vote for Hillary), if he had been any kind of decent person. The 2020 election will be my first ever Democrat Presidential vote. 

It may seem odd now, but I WAS born and raised in Oklahoma City, lol. 

More truth - Trump did not drive me from the GOP by himself, not at all. It was a long time coming. Trump was just the hard shove out the door with the deadbolt locked firmly behind. I didn't leave the Republican party, they left me. 

From where I sit, it happened just in time.


----------



## NotYourBody

beagle9 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying what? to sell some BS, and tell everyone it's chocolate ice cream? I don't buy that anyone in their advanced 80s is as far left as you are portraying...So, I have my doubts about you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not nearly as far left as you'd imagine   I was a republican all my life ,even voting for GWB in 2000  my last repub vote ,,,,, It's just that I can't stand a degenerate liar like trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's all revenge for you by admission here, and that means destroy Trump at all cost regardless if it delivers the country into the hands of the radical leftist ?? Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a radical leftist.  He's lying about ever being a Republican.  No one who ever voted Republican could post the shit he posts in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they can. I've voted Republican every presidential election except this last one when I did not vote for Trump.
> 
> I thought I was more conservative before Trump came along. He helped me realize that I no longer wanted any part of the GOP haterade.
> 
> I can't imagine I will ever go back to that flawed way of thinking and I'll NEVER trust the Republican party again. N.E.V.E.R. What a betrayal of people who thought right was right and wrong was wrong.
> 
> And to top it all off, they don't believe in science.
> 
> Republicans are gross. Just fucking gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to see a physician quick. Your party comparison meter is broken big time.
> 
> There is no way that you can take the last 35 years or more, and know where this nation had gone in those years, and then think that what just happened in 2016 was a bad thing.
Click to expand...

Yes I certainly can think Trump is a bad thing. He's stupid, can barely read, lies on an hourly basis, cozies up to murdering dictators, alienates our allies, and doesn't believe in science just to name a few reasons.

He's a fucking disaster. He's putting farmers out of business and putting them on farmer welfare. He separated children from their families and cannot get them back together because they did not keep records.

Trump is WAY out of his league. He can't do the job because he's not smart enough. 

Republicans had far better candidates to choose from, and they chose Trump. SMDH.


----------



## edward37

NotYourBody said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not nearly as far left as you'd imagine   I was a republican all my life ,even voting for GWB in 2000  my last repub vote ,,,,, It's just that I can't stand a degenerate liar like trump
> 
> 
> 
> So it's all revenge for you by admission here, and that means destroy Trump at all cost regardless if it delivers the country into the hands of the radical leftist ?? Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a radical leftist.  He's lying about ever being a Republican.  No one who ever voted Republican could post the shit he posts in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they can. I've voted Republican every presidential election except this last one when I did not vote for Trump.
> 
> I thought I was more conservative before Trump came along. He helped me realize that I no longer wanted any part of the GOP haterade.
> 
> I can't imagine I will ever go back to that flawed way of thinking and I'll NEVER trust the Republican party again. N.E.V.E.R. What a betrayal of people who thought right was right and wrong was wrong.
> 
> And to top it all off, they don't believe in science.
> 
> Republicans are gross. Just fucking gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, right.  Sure you did.
> 
> The truth is that you have never voted Republican in your entire life.  You have never posted anything that any Republican would support.
> 
> You're a lying leftwing douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth is, I could have got behind Trump even though I did not vote for him (nor did I vote for Hillary), if he had been any kind of decent person. The 2020 election will be my first ever Democrat Presidential vote.
> 
> It may seem odd now, but I WAS born and raised in Oklahoma City, lol.
> 
> More truth - Trump did not drive me from the GOP by himself, not at all. It was a long time coming. Trump was just the hard shove out the door with the deadbolt locked firmly behind. I didn't leave the Republican party, they left me.
> 
> From where I sit, it happened just in time.
Click to expand...

I did the same  after voting for GWB in 2000  My last repub vote


----------



## NotYourBody

edward37 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's all revenge for you by admission here, and that means destroy Trump at all cost regardless if it delivers the country into the hands of the radical leftist ?? Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a radical leftist.  He's lying about ever being a Republican.  No one who ever voted Republican could post the shit he posts in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they can. I've voted Republican every presidential election except this last one when I did not vote for Trump.
> 
> I thought I was more conservative before Trump came along. He helped me realize that I no longer wanted any part of the GOP haterade.
> 
> I can't imagine I will ever go back to that flawed way of thinking and I'll NEVER trust the Republican party again. N.E.V.E.R. What a betrayal of people who thought right was right and wrong was wrong.
> 
> And to top it all off, they don't believe in science.
> 
> Republicans are gross. Just fucking gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, right.  Sure you did.
> 
> The truth is that you have never voted Republican in your entire life.  You have never posted anything that any Republican would support.
> 
> You're a lying leftwing douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth is, I could have got behind Trump even though I did not vote for him (nor did I vote for Hillary), if he had been any kind of decent person. The 2020 election will be my first ever Democrat Presidential vote.
> 
> It may seem odd now, but I WAS born and raised in Oklahoma City, lol.
> 
> More truth - Trump did not drive me from the GOP by himself, not at all. It was a long time coming. Trump was just the hard shove out the door with the deadbolt locked firmly behind. I didn't leave the Republican party, they left me.
> 
> From where I sit, it happened just in time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did the same  after voting for GWB in 2000  My last repub vote
Click to expand...

In hindsight, I wish that had been my last repub vote as well.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

NotYourBody said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not nearly as far left as you'd imagine   I was a republican all my life ,even voting for GWB in 2000  my last repub vote ,,,,, It's just that I can't stand a degenerate liar like trump
> 
> 
> 
> So it's all revenge for you by admission here, and that means destroy Trump at all cost regardless if it delivers the country into the hands of the radical leftist ?? Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a radical leftist.  He's lying about ever being a Republican.  No one who ever voted Republican could post the shit he posts in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they can. I've voted Republican every presidential election except this last one when I did not vote for Trump.
> 
> I thought I was more conservative before Trump came along. He helped me realize that I no longer wanted any part of the GOP haterade.
> 
> I can't imagine I will ever go back to that flawed way of thinking and I'll NEVER trust the Republican party again. N.E.V.E.R. What a betrayal of people who thought right was right and wrong was wrong.
> 
> And to top it all off, they don't believe in science.
> 
> Republicans are gross. Just fucking gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to see a physician quick. Your party comparison meter is broken big time.
> 
> There is no way that you can take the last 35 years or more, and know where this nation had gone in those years, and then think that what just happened in 2016 was a bad thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I certainly can think Trump is a bad thing. He's stupid, can barely read, lies on an hourly basis, cozies up to murdering dictators, alienates our allies, and doesn't believe in science just to name a few reasons.
> 
> He's a fucking disaster. He's putting farmers out of business and putting them on farmer welfare. He separated children from their families and cannot get them back together because they did not keep records.
> 
> Trump is WAY out of his league. He can't do the job because he's not smart enough.
> 
> Republicans had far better candidates to choose from, and they chose Trump. SMDH.
Click to expand...


You have no idea WTF you're talking about.  DumBama separated families as well.  The MSM even published pictures of kids in cages and tried to pass it off as if it was recent.  Then it was discovered those were picture from  the Hussein era.  You people on the left support leaders that invite these illegals to our country, then complain when one of our leaders have to deal with the problem you leftists created. 

Nobody put more people on welfare than DumBama.  Between Commie Care and doubling the food stamp role, compare that to Trump any day of the week.  Under Trump, we have a 50 year record low in unemployment, and more jobs than Americans to do them.  And yes, with Republicans in charge, a reduction of government dependency.


----------



## edward37

Under Trump  you have complete bullshit being thrown at America  Imagine Nunes one of your leaders spouting that it was Ukraine not Russia involved in our election while ALL our agencies know it was Russia    And the really sad thing is you moron republicans believe it    You fall into the Russian trap   You should all ,including the AH in the WH ,be called traitors


----------



## bripat9643

NotYourBody said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not nearly as far left as you'd imagine   I was a republican all my life ,even voting for GWB in 2000  my last repub vote ,,,,, It's just that I can't stand a degenerate liar like trump
> 
> 
> 
> So it's all revenge for you by admission here, and that means destroy Trump at all cost regardless if it delivers the country into the hands of the radical leftist ?? Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a radical leftist.  He's lying about ever being a Republican.  No one who ever voted Republican could post the shit he posts in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they can. I've voted Republican every presidential election except this last one when I did not vote for Trump.
> 
> I thought I was more conservative before Trump came along. He helped me realize that I no longer wanted any part of the GOP haterade.
> 
> I can't imagine I will ever go back to that flawed way of thinking and I'll NEVER trust the Republican party again. N.E.V.E.R. What a betrayal of people who thought right was right and wrong was wrong.
> 
> And to top it all off, they don't believe in science.
> 
> Republicans are gross. Just fucking gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, right.  Sure you did.
> 
> The truth is that you have never voted Republican in your entire life.  You have never posted anything that any Republican would support.
> 
> You're a lying leftwing douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth is, I could have got behind Trump even though I did not vote for him (nor did I vote for Hillary), if he had been any kind of decent person. The 2020 election will be my first ever Democrat Presidential vote.
> 
> It may seem odd now, but I WAS born and raised in Oklahoma City, lol.
> 
> More truth - Trump did not drive me from the GOP by himself, not at all. It was a long time coming. Trump was just the hard shove out the door with the deadbolt locked firmly behind. I didn't leave the Republican party, they left me.
> 
> From where I sit, it happened just in time.
Click to expand...

You have never been in the GOP.  You are what Rush Limbaugh calls a "seminar caller."  You pretend to be a Republican or a conservative only so you can get past the call screener or so you can make your attacks on Republicans seem more credible.

You aren't credible.  You're a scumbag.


----------



## bripat9643

edward37 said:


> Under Trump  you have complete bullshit being thrown at America  Imagine Nunes one of your leaders spouting that it was Ukraine not Russia involved in our election while ALL our agencies know it was Russia    And the really sad thing is you moron republicans believe it    You fall into the Russian trap   You should all ,including the AH in the WH ,be called traitors


By "all our agencies" you mean Brennan, Clapper and Comey.  All the leftwing talking points are essentially lies.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

So, after nearly 3 months of complaining about "lack of due process", Trump and his team have been invited to take part in the hearings. 

White House: *crickets*


----------



## bripat9643

edward37 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's all revenge for you by admission here, and that means destroy Trump at all cost regardless if it delivers the country into the hands of the radical leftist ?? Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a radical leftist.  He's lying about ever being a Republican.  No one who ever voted Republican could post the shit he posts in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they can. I've voted Republican every presidential election except this last one when I did not vote for Trump.
> 
> I thought I was more conservative before Trump came along. He helped me realize that I no longer wanted any part of the GOP haterade.
> 
> I can't imagine I will ever go back to that flawed way of thinking and I'll NEVER trust the Republican party again. N.E.V.E.R. What a betrayal of people who thought right was right and wrong was wrong.
> 
> And to top it all off, they don't believe in science.
> 
> Republicans are gross. Just fucking gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, right.  Sure you did.
> 
> The truth is that you have never voted Republican in your entire life.  You have never posted anything that any Republican would support.
> 
> You're a lying leftwing douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth is, I could have got behind Trump even though I did not vote for him (nor did I vote for Hillary), if he had been any kind of decent person. The 2020 election will be my first ever Democrat Presidential vote.
> 
> It may seem odd now, but I WAS born and raised in Oklahoma City, lol.
> 
> More truth - Trump did not drive me from the GOP by himself, not at all. It was a long time coming. Trump was just the hard shove out the door with the deadbolt locked firmly behind. I didn't leave the Republican party, they left me.
> 
> From where I sit, it happened just in time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did the same  after voting for GWB in 2000  My last repub vote
Click to expand...

The lies you spout are beyond belief.


----------



## edward37

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under Trump  you have complete bullshit being thrown at America  Imagine Nunes one of your leaders spouting that it was Ukraine not Russia involved in our election while ALL our agencies know it was Russia    And the really sad thing is you moron republicans believe it    You fall into the Russian trap   You should all ,including the AH in the WH ,be called traitors
> 
> 
> 
> By "all our agencies" you mean Brennan, Clapper and Comey.  All the leftwing talking points are essentially lies.
Click to expand...

Yeah bri  all those liars  and only Trump Nunes Giuliani  and Graham tell the truth  If you believe that I can understand why you're a russian friendly Republican


----------



## beagle9

NotYourBody said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not nearly as far left as you'd imagine   I was a republican all my life ,even voting for GWB in 2000  my last repub vote ,,,,, It's just that I can't stand a degenerate liar like trump
> 
> 
> 
> So it's all revenge for you by admission here, and that means destroy Trump at all cost regardless if it delivers the country into the hands of the radical leftist ?? Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a radical leftist.  He's lying about ever being a Republican.  No one who ever voted Republican could post the shit he posts in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they can. I've voted Republican every presidential election except this last one when I did not vote for Trump.
> 
> I thought I was more conservative before Trump came along. He helped me realize that I no longer wanted any part of the GOP haterade.
> 
> I can't imagine I will ever go back to that flawed way of thinking and I'll NEVER trust the Republican party again. N.E.V.E.R. What a betrayal of people who thought right was right and wrong was wrong.
> 
> And to top it all off, they don't believe in science.
> 
> Republicans are gross. Just fucking gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, right.  Sure you did.
> 
> The truth is that you have never voted Republican in your entire life.  You have never posted anything that any Republican would support.
> 
> You're a lying leftwing douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth is, I could have got behind Trump even though I did not vote for him (nor did I vote for Hillary), if he had been any kind of decent person. The 2020 election will be my first ever Democrat Presidential vote.
> 
> It may seem odd now, but I WAS born and raised in Oklahoma City, lol.
> 
> More truth - Trump did not drive me from the GOP by himself, not at all. It was a long time coming. Trump was just the hard shove out the door with the deadbolt locked firmly behind. I didn't leave the Republican party, they left me.
> 
> From where I sit, it happened just in time.
Click to expand...

Not knowing who that 2020 candidate would be, but you would just vote for them eh ?? You are as full of it as a Christmas Turkey.


----------



## beagle9

edward37 said:


> Under Trump  you have complete bullshit being thrown at America  Imagine Nunes one of your leaders spouting that it was Ukraine not Russia involved in our election while ALL our agencies know it was Russia    And the really sad thing is you moron republicans believe it    You fall into the Russian trap   You should all ,including the AH in the WH ,be called traitors


And you believe what with no proof ?? Investigations are not even done, and yet you somehow know the truth ??


----------



## edward37

beagle9 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under Trump  you have complete bullshit being thrown at America  Imagine Nunes one of your leaders spouting that it was Ukraine not Russia involved in our election while ALL our agencies know it was Russia    And the really sad thing is you moron republicans believe it    You fall into the Russian trap   You should all ,including the AH in the WH ,be called traitors
> 
> 
> 
> And you believe what with no proof ?? Investigations are not even done, and yet you somehow know the truth ??
Click to expand...

Which Gov't agency disputes that ??? We have the best and brightest  that knows what Russia did AND WILL CONTINUE TO DO  because AH's don't believe our great agencies ,,They believe their moron Trump


----------



## NotYourBody

bripat9643 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's all revenge for you by admission here, and that means destroy Trump at all cost regardless if it delivers the country into the hands of the radical leftist ?? Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a radical leftist.  He's lying about ever being a Republican.  No one who ever voted Republican could post the shit he posts in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they can. I've voted Republican every presidential election except this last one when I did not vote for Trump.
> 
> I thought I was more conservative before Trump came along. He helped me realize that I no longer wanted any part of the GOP haterade.
> 
> I can't imagine I will ever go back to that flawed way of thinking and I'll NEVER trust the Republican party again. N.E.V.E.R. What a betrayal of people who thought right was right and wrong was wrong.
> 
> And to top it all off, they don't believe in science.
> 
> Republicans are gross. Just fucking gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, right.  Sure you did.
> 
> The truth is that you have never voted Republican in your entire life.  You have never posted anything that any Republican would support.
> 
> You're a lying leftwing douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth is, I could have got behind Trump even though I did not vote for him (nor did I vote for Hillary), if he had been any kind of decent person. The 2020 election will be my first ever Democrat Presidential vote.
> 
> It may seem odd now, but I WAS born and raised in Oklahoma City, lol.
> 
> More truth - Trump did not drive me from the GOP by himself, not at all. It was a long time coming. Trump was just the hard shove out the door with the deadbolt locked firmly behind. I didn't leave the Republican party, they left me.
> 
> From where I sit, it happened just in time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have never been in the GOP.  You are what Rush Limbaugh calls a "seminar caller."  You pretend to be a Republican or a conservative only so you can get past the call screener or so you can make your attacks on Republicans seem more credible.
> 
> You aren't credible.  You're a scumbag.
Click to expand...

I have never called Rush Limbaugh. Is he still alive? The opioids haven't got him yet?

I don't care if you think I'm credible. That's fine if it makes you feel better.


----------



## bripat9643

edward37 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under Trump  you have complete bullshit being thrown at America  Imagine Nunes one of your leaders spouting that it was Ukraine not Russia involved in our election while ALL our agencies know it was Russia    And the really sad thing is you moron republicans believe it    You fall into the Russian trap   You should all ,including the AH in the WH ,be called traitors
> 
> 
> 
> And you believe what with no proof ?? Investigations are not even done, and yet you somehow know the truth ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Gov't agency disputes that ??? We have the best and brightest  that knows what Russia did AND WILL CONTINUE TO DO  because AH's don't believe our great agencies ,,They believe their moron Trump
Click to expand...

Russia did what it has always done.  It has been interfering in our elections since the Russian Revolution.  Dims like you never gave a damn until Trump beat your favored scumbag.


----------



## bripat9643

NotYourBody said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a radical leftist.  He's lying about ever being a Republican.  No one who ever voted Republican could post the shit he posts in this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they can. I've voted Republican every presidential election except this last one when I did not vote for Trump.
> 
> I thought I was more conservative before Trump came along. He helped me realize that I no longer wanted any part of the GOP haterade.
> 
> I can't imagine I will ever go back to that flawed way of thinking and I'll NEVER trust the Republican party again. N.E.V.E.R. What a betrayal of people who thought right was right and wrong was wrong.
> 
> And to top it all off, they don't believe in science.
> 
> Republicans are gross. Just fucking gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, right.  Sure you did.
> 
> The truth is that you have never voted Republican in your entire life.  You have never posted anything that any Republican would support.
> 
> You're a lying leftwing douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth is, I could have got behind Trump even though I did not vote for him (nor did I vote for Hillary), if he had been any kind of decent person. The 2020 election will be my first ever Democrat Presidential vote.
> 
> It may seem odd now, but I WAS born and raised in Oklahoma City, lol.
> 
> More truth - Trump did not drive me from the GOP by himself, not at all. It was a long time coming. Trump was just the hard shove out the door with the deadbolt locked firmly behind. I didn't leave the Republican party, they left me.
> 
> From where I sit, it happened just in time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have never been in the GOP.  You are what Rush Limbaugh calls a "seminar caller."  You pretend to be a Republican or a conservative only so you can get past the call screener or so you can make your attacks on Republicans seem more credible.
> 
> You aren't credible.  You're a scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never called Rush Limbaugh. Is he still alive? The opioids haven't got him yet?
> 
> I don't care if you think I'm credible. That's fine if it makes you feel better.
Click to expand...

Was your meandering blather intended to signify something?


----------



## beagle9

edward37 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under Trump  you have complete bullshit being thrown at America  Imagine Nunes one of your leaders spouting that it was Ukraine not Russia involved in our election while ALL our agencies know it was Russia    And the really sad thing is you moron republicans believe it    You fall into the Russian trap   You should all ,including the AH in the WH ,be called traitors
> 
> 
> 
> And you believe what with no proof ?? Investigations are not even done, and yet you somehow know the truth ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Gov't agency disputes that ??? We have the best and brightest  that knows what Russia did AND WILL CONTINUE TO DO  because AH's don't believe our great agencies ,,They believe their moron Trump
Click to expand...

Great agencies that have been compromised severely ?


----------



## NotYourBody

beagle9 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's all revenge for you by admission here, and that means destroy Trump at all cost regardless if it delivers the country into the hands of the radical leftist ?? Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a radical leftist.  He's lying about ever being a Republican.  No one who ever voted Republican could post the shit he posts in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they can. I've voted Republican every presidential election except this last one when I did not vote for Trump.
> 
> I thought I was more conservative before Trump came along. He helped me realize that I no longer wanted any part of the GOP haterade.
> 
> I can't imagine I will ever go back to that flawed way of thinking and I'll NEVER trust the Republican party again. N.E.V.E.R. What a betrayal of people who thought right was right and wrong was wrong.
> 
> And to top it all off, they don't believe in science.
> 
> Republicans are gross. Just fucking gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, right.  Sure you did.
> 
> The truth is that you have never voted Republican in your entire life.  You have never posted anything that any Republican would support.
> 
> You're a lying leftwing douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth is, I could have got behind Trump even though I did not vote for him (nor did I vote for Hillary), if he had been any kind of decent person. The 2020 election will be my first ever Democrat Presidential vote.
> 
> It may seem odd now, but I WAS born and raised in Oklahoma City, lol.
> 
> More truth - Trump did not drive me from the GOP by himself, not at all. It was a long time coming. Trump was just the hard shove out the door with the deadbolt locked firmly behind. I didn't leave the Republican party, they left me.
> 
> From where I sit, it happened just in time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not knowing who that 2020 candidate would be, but you would just vote for them eh ?? You are as full of it as a Christmas Turkey.
Click to expand...

Yes, 100% I will vote for the Democrat candidate. Have I not made it abundantly clear that I am a Never Trumper?


----------



## NotYourBody

bripat9643 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they can. I've voted Republican every presidential election except this last one when I did not vote for Trump.
> 
> I thought I was more conservative before Trump came along. He helped me realize that I no longer wanted any part of the GOP haterade.
> 
> I can't imagine I will ever go back to that flawed way of thinking and I'll NEVER trust the Republican party again. N.E.V.E.R. What a betrayal of people who thought right was right and wrong was wrong.
> 
> And to top it all off, they don't believe in science.
> 
> Republicans are gross. Just fucking gross.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, right.  Sure you did.
> 
> The truth is that you have never voted Republican in your entire life.  You have never posted anything that any Republican would support.
> 
> You're a lying leftwing douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth is, I could have got behind Trump even though I did not vote for him (nor did I vote for Hillary), if he had been any kind of decent person. The 2020 election will be my first ever Democrat Presidential vote.
> 
> It may seem odd now, but I WAS born and raised in Oklahoma City, lol.
> 
> More truth - Trump did not drive me from the GOP by himself, not at all. It was a long time coming. Trump was just the hard shove out the door with the deadbolt locked firmly behind. I didn't leave the Republican party, they left me.
> 
> From where I sit, it happened just in time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have never been in the GOP.  You are what Rush Limbaugh calls a "seminar caller."  You pretend to be a Republican or a conservative only so you can get past the call screener or so you can make your attacks on Republicans seem more credible.
> 
> You aren't credible.  You're a scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never called Rush Limbaugh. Is he still alive? The opioids haven't got him yet?
> 
> I don't care if you think I'm credible. That's fine if it makes you feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was your meandering blather intended to signify something?
Click to expand...

No, not for you, bless your heart.


----------



## edward37

beagle9 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under Trump  you have complete bullshit being thrown at America  Imagine Nunes one of your leaders spouting that it was Ukraine not Russia involved in our election while ALL our agencies know it was Russia    And the really sad thing is you moron republicans believe it    You fall into the Russian trap   You should all ,including the AH in the WH ,be called traitors
> 
> 
> 
> And you believe what with no proof ?? Investigations are not even done, and yet you somehow know the truth ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Gov't agency disputes that ??? We have the best and brightest  that knows what Russia did AND WILL CONTINUE TO DO  because AH's don't believe our great agencies ,,They believe their moron Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great agencies that have been compromised severely ?
Click to expand...

Only thing compromised is our presidency  by the Russians


----------



## bripat9643

beagle9 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under Trump  you have complete bullshit being thrown at America  Imagine Nunes one of your leaders spouting that it was Ukraine not Russia involved in our election while ALL our agencies know it was Russia    And the really sad thing is you moron republicans believe it    You fall into the Russian trap   You should all ,including the AH in the WH ,be called traitors
> 
> 
> 
> And you believe what with no proof ?? Investigations are not even done, and yet you somehow know the truth ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Gov't agency disputes that ??? We have the best and brightest  that knows what Russia did AND WILL CONTINUE TO DO  because AH's don't believe our great agencies ,,They believe their moron Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great agencies that have been compromised severely ?
Click to expand...

They are infested with traitorous vermin like Strozk and Comey.


----------



## bripat9643

edward37 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under Trump  you have complete bullshit being thrown at America  Imagine Nunes one of your leaders spouting that it was Ukraine not Russia involved in our election while ALL our agencies know it was Russia    And the really sad thing is you moron republicans believe it    You fall into the Russian trap   You should all ,including the AH in the WH ,be called traitors
> 
> 
> 
> And you believe what with no proof ?? Investigations are not even done, and yet you somehow know the truth ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Gov't agency disputes that ??? We have the best and brightest  that knows what Russia did AND WILL CONTINUE TO DO  because AH's don't believe our great agencies ,,They believe their moron Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great agencies that have been compromised severely ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only thing compromised is our presidency  by the Russians
Click to expand...

The Mueller report said he wasn't, dumbass.


----------



## beagle9

NotYourBody said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a radical leftist.  He's lying about ever being a Republican.  No one who ever voted Republican could post the shit he posts in this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they can. I've voted Republican every presidential election except this last one when I did not vote for Trump.
> 
> I thought I was more conservative before Trump came along. He helped me realize that I no longer wanted any part of the GOP haterade.
> 
> I can't imagine I will ever go back to that flawed way of thinking and I'll NEVER trust the Republican party again. N.E.V.E.R. What a betrayal of people who thought right was right and wrong was wrong.
> 
> And to top it all off, they don't believe in science.
> 
> Republicans are gross. Just fucking gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, right.  Sure you did.
> 
> The truth is that you have never voted Republican in your entire life.  You have never posted anything that any Republican would support.
> 
> You're a lying leftwing douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth is, I could have got behind Trump even though I did not vote for him (nor did I vote for Hillary), if he had been any kind of decent person. The 2020 election will be my first ever Democrat Presidential vote.
> 
> It may seem odd now, but I WAS born and raised in Oklahoma City, lol.
> 
> More truth - Trump did not drive me from the GOP by himself, not at all. It was a long time coming. Trump was just the hard shove out the door with the deadbolt locked firmly behind. I didn't leave the Republican party, they left me.
> 
> From where I sit, it happened just in time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not knowing who that 2020 candidate would be, but you would just vote for them eh ?? You are as full of it as a Christmas Turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, 100% I will vote for the Democrat candidate. Have I not made it abundantly clear that I am a Never Trumper?
Click to expand...

And that type of thinking is exactly why we see what we see today in America. Just be a never whatever, and this regardless of the incompetent no doers we have had in the past eh ?


----------



## edward37

New poll says Republicans say Trump a better president than Lincoln   Now is that not proof of the idiocy of republicans?


----------



## beagle9

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under Trump  you have complete bullshit being thrown at America  Imagine Nunes one of your leaders spouting that it was Ukraine not Russia involved in our election while ALL our agencies know it was Russia    And the really sad thing is you moron republicans believe it    You fall into the Russian trap   You should all ,including the AH in the WH ,be called traitors
> 
> 
> 
> And you believe what with no proof ?? Investigations are not even done, and yet you somehow know the truth ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Gov't agency disputes that ??? We have the best and brightest  that knows what Russia did AND WILL CONTINUE TO DO  because AH's don't believe our great agencies ,,They believe their moron Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great agencies that have been compromised severely ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only thing compromised is our presidency  by the Russians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Mueller report said he wasn't, dumbass.
Click to expand...

Not only that, but countless intelligence officials beforehand.


----------



## edward37

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under Trump  you have complete bullshit being thrown at America  Imagine Nunes one of your leaders spouting that it was Ukraine not Russia involved in our election while ALL our agencies know it was Russia    And the really sad thing is you moron republicans believe it    You fall into the Russian trap   You should all ,including the AH in the WH ,be called traitors
> 
> 
> 
> And you believe what with no proof ?? Investigations are not even done, and yet you somehow know the truth ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Gov't agency disputes that ??? We have the best and brightest  that knows what Russia did AND WILL CONTINUE TO DO  because AH's don't believe our great agencies ,,They believe their moron Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great agencies that have been compromised severely ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only thing compromised is our presidency  by the Russians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Mueller report said he wasn't, dumbass.
Click to expand...

Is that the one Barr fuked up?


----------



## NotYourBody

beagle9 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they can. I've voted Republican every presidential election except this last one when I did not vote for Trump.
> 
> I thought I was more conservative before Trump came along. He helped me realize that I no longer wanted any part of the GOP haterade.
> 
> I can't imagine I will ever go back to that flawed way of thinking and I'll NEVER trust the Republican party again. N.E.V.E.R. What a betrayal of people who thought right was right and wrong was wrong.
> 
> And to top it all off, they don't believe in science.
> 
> Republicans are gross. Just fucking gross.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, right.  Sure you did.
> 
> The truth is that you have never voted Republican in your entire life.  You have never posted anything that any Republican would support.
> 
> You're a lying leftwing douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth is, I could have got behind Trump even though I did not vote for him (nor did I vote for Hillary), if he had been any kind of decent person. The 2020 election will be my first ever Democrat Presidential vote.
> 
> It may seem odd now, but I WAS born and raised in Oklahoma City, lol.
> 
> More truth - Trump did not drive me from the GOP by himself, not at all. It was a long time coming. Trump was just the hard shove out the door with the deadbolt locked firmly behind. I didn't leave the Republican party, they left me.
> 
> From where I sit, it happened just in time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not knowing who that 2020 candidate would be, but you would just vote for them eh ?? You are as full of it as a Christmas Turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, 100% I will vote for the Democrat candidate. Have I not made it abundantly clear that I am a Never Trumper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that type of thinking is exactly why we see what we see today in America. Just be a never whatever, and this regardless of the incompetent no doers we have had in the past eh ?
Click to expand...

That's what we have now, an incompetent moron. Hello?


----------



## beagle9

NotYourBody said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, right.  Sure you did.
> 
> The truth is that you have never voted Republican in your entire life.  You have never posted anything that any Republican would support.
> 
> You're a lying leftwing douchebag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth is, I could have got behind Trump even though I did not vote for him (nor did I vote for Hillary), if he had been any kind of decent person. The 2020 election will be my first ever Democrat Presidential vote.
> 
> It may seem odd now, but I WAS born and raised in Oklahoma City, lol.
> 
> More truth - Trump did not drive me from the GOP by himself, not at all. It was a long time coming. Trump was just the hard shove out the door with the deadbolt locked firmly behind. I didn't leave the Republican party, they left me.
> 
> From where I sit, it happened just in time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not knowing who that 2020 candidate would be, but you would just vote for them eh ?? You are as full of it as a Christmas Turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, 100% I will vote for the Democrat candidate. Have I not made it abundantly clear that I am a Never Trumper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that type of thinking is exactly why we see what we see today in America. Just be a never whatever, and this regardless of the incompetent no doers we have had in the past eh ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what we have now, an incompetent moron. Hello?
Click to expand...

Now you are lying.


----------



## bripat9643

edward37 said:


> New poll says Republicans say Trump a better president than Lincoln   Now is that not proof of the idiocy of republicans?


Lincoln is the worst president we ever had, Trump is obviously better.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

edward37 said:


> Under Trump  you have complete bullshit being thrown at America  Imagine Nunes one of your leaders spouting that it was Ukraine not Russia involved in our election while ALL our agencies know it was Russia    And the really sad thing is you moron republicans believe it    You fall into the Russian trap   You should all ,including the AH in the WH ,be called traitors



I don't believe I ever heard Nunes say that Russians were not involved.  I think all our foes are involve and always have been.  Successful?  No, not really any evidence of that, but they all try.


----------



## edward37

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New poll says Republicans say Trump a better president than Lincoln   Now is that not proof of the idiocy of republicans?
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln is the worst president we ever had, Trump is obviously better.
Click to expand...


BRI are you completely bonkers?

Nearly 200 political scientists ranked the presidents by order of greatness in a survey, and President Donald Trump came in last.
President Abraham Lincoln was first.
Members of the American Political Science Association’s Presidents & Executive Politics section completed the survey online between December 2017 and January 2018.
Presidential rankings tend to be subjective and divisive, but they also provide valuable insight into how historical views of presidents evolve over time.


----------



## bripat9643

edward37 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New poll says Republicans say Trump a better president than Lincoln   Now is that not proof of the idiocy of republicans?
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln is the worst president we ever had, Trump is obviously better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BRI are you completely bonkers?
> 
> Nearly 200 political scientists ranked the presidents by order of greatness in a survey, and President Donald Trump came in last.
> President Abraham Lincoln was first.
> Members of the American Political Science Association’s Presidents & Executive Politics section completed the survey online between December 2017 and January 2018.
> Presidential rankings tend to be subjective and divisive, but they also provide valuable insight into how historical views of presidents evolve over time.
Click to expand...

Lincoln was a dictator and a tyrant who killed 850,000 Americans, shut down 300 news papers, arrested the entire stage legislature of Maryland, setup the first concentration camps, imprisoned thousands of Americans without a trial, executed countless Americans without a trial, destroyed private property, looted millions of dollars.  His crimes are endless.


----------



## edward37

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New poll says Republicans say Trump a better president than Lincoln   Now is that not proof of the idiocy of republicans?
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln is the worst president we ever had, Trump is obviously better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BRI are you completely bonkers?
> 
> Nearly 200 political scientists ranked the presidents by order of greatness in a survey, and President Donald Trump came in last.
> President Abraham Lincoln was first.
> Members of the American Political Science Association’s Presidents & Executive Politics section completed the survey online between December 2017 and January 2018.
> Presidential rankings tend to be subjective and divisive, but they also provide valuable insight into how historical views of presidents evolve over time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lincoln was a dictator and a tyrant who killed 850,000 Americans, shut down 300 news papers, arrested the entire stage legislature of Maryland, setup the first concentration camps, imprisoned thousands of Americans without a trial, executed countless Americans without a trial, destroyed private property, looted millions of dollars.  His crimes are endless.
Click to expand...

You remind me of Trump saying he's smarter than generals ,,,You're saying you're smarter than all those brilliant political scientists


----------



## bripat9643

edward37 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New poll says Republicans say Trump a better president than Lincoln   Now is that not proof of the idiocy of republicans?
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln is the worst president we ever had, Trump is obviously better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BRI are you completely bonkers?
> 
> Nearly 200 political scientists ranked the presidents by order of greatness in a survey, and President Donald Trump came in last.
> President Abraham Lincoln was first.
> Members of the American Political Science Association’s Presidents & Executive Politics section completed the survey online between December 2017 and January 2018.
> Presidential rankings tend to be subjective and divisive, but they also provide valuable insight into how historical views of presidents evolve over time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lincoln was a dictator and a tyrant who killed 850,000 Americans, shut down 300 news papers, arrested the entire stage legislature of Maryland, setup the first concentration camps, imprisoned thousands of Americans without a trial, executed countless Americans without a trial, destroyed private property, looted millions of dollars.  His crimes are endless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Trump saying he's smarter than generals ,,,You're saying you're smarter than all those brilliant political scientists
Click to expand...

Political scientists aren't scientists.  They are propagandists.  I don't know if I am smarter than them.  However, I do know they are wrong.  They are lackeys on the government payroll who are paid to indoctrinate students with ideas the government favors.


----------



## Zorro!

Schiff's impeachment farce seems to have run aground.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Zorro! said:


> Schiff's impeachment farce seems to have run aground.


----------



## Zorro!

Oddball said:


> View attachment 288804


ASSOCIATED PRESS: Swing-State Voters Skeptical of Impeachment. Probably due to the lack of any discernible high crimes and misdemeanors.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

bripat9643 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not nearly as far left as you'd imagine   I was a republican all my life ,even voting for GWB in 2000  my last repub vote ,,,,, It's just that I can't stand a degenerate liar like trump
> 
> 
> 
> So it's all revenge for you by admission here, and that means destroy Trump at all cost regardless if it delivers the country into the hands of the radical leftist ?? Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a radical leftist.  He's lying about ever being a Republican.  No one who ever voted Republican could post the shit he posts in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they can. I've voted Republican every presidential election except this last one when I did not vote for Trump.
> 
> I thought I was more conservative before Trump came along. He helped me realize that I no longer wanted any part of the GOP haterade.
> 
> I can't imagine I will ever go back to that flawed way of thinking and I'll NEVER trust the Republican party again. N.E.V.E.R. What a betrayal of people who thought right was right and wrong was wrong.
> 
> And to top it all off, they don't believe in science.
> 
> Republicans are gross. Just fucking gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not traditional Republicans.  It's Rumpsters and the part of Rump.  They aren't conservatives or what the old party was which was Progressive Conservatives.  And they certainly are not fiscal conservatives.  In fact, they don't fit into any category traditionally.  But they do fit into the Mobster category.  Until you look at it that way, they just won't make any sense at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Polls show that 95% of Republicans support Trump.
> 
> Your post is pure horseshit.
Click to expand...


What Poll.  Please post a cite for your outlandish claim.  And please, not one of those ultrarightwingnut conspiracy sites.


----------



## Ame®icano

bripat9643 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's all revenge for you by admission here, and that means destroy Trump at all cost regardless if it delivers the country into the hands of the radical leftist ?? Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a radical leftist.  He's lying about ever being a Republican.  No one who ever voted Republican could post the shit he posts in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they can. I've voted Republican every presidential election except this last one when I did not vote for Trump.
> 
> I thought I was more conservative before Trump came along. He helped me realize that I no longer wanted any part of the GOP haterade.
> 
> I can't imagine I will ever go back to that flawed way of thinking and I'll NEVER trust the Republican party again. N.E.V.E.R. What a betrayal of people who thought right was right and wrong was wrong.
> 
> And to top it all off, they don't believe in science.
> 
> Republicans are gross. Just fucking gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, right.  Sure you did.
> 
> The truth is that you have never voted Republican in your entire life.  You have never posted anything that any Republican would support.
> 
> You're a lying leftwing douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth is, I could have got behind Trump even though I did not vote for him (nor did I vote for Hillary), if he had been any kind of decent person. The 2020 election will be my first ever Democrat Presidential vote.
> 
> It may seem odd now, but I WAS born and raised in Oklahoma City, lol.
> 
> More truth - Trump did not drive me from the GOP by himself, not at all. It was a long time coming. Trump was just the hard shove out the door with the deadbolt locked firmly behind. I didn't leave the Republican party, they left me.
> 
> From where I sit, it happened just in time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have never been in the GOP.  You are what Rush Limbaugh calls a "seminar caller."  You pretend to be a Republican or a conservative only so you can get past the call screener or so you can make your attacks on Republicans seem more credible.
> 
> You aren't credible.  You're a scumbag.
Click to expand...


Bingo. It's the same people who claim that Mueller and Comey are Republicans, regardless they did everything against the interest of Republicans. 

Sometimes I think those "Republicans" are Democrats with specific mission.


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So, after nearly 3 months of complaining about "lack of due process", Trump and his team have been invited to take part in the hearings.
> 
> White House: *crickets*


You believe that is all due process means, Trump being dragged before Congress to be interrogated?


----------



## Ame®icano

beagle9 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under Trump  you have complete bullshit being thrown at America  Imagine Nunes one of your leaders spouting that it was Ukraine not Russia involved in our election while ALL our agencies know it was Russia    And the really sad thing is you moron republicans believe it    You fall into the Russian trap   You should all ,including the AH in the WH ,be called traitors
> 
> 
> 
> And you believe what with no proof ?? Investigations are not even done, and yet you somehow know the truth ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Gov't agency disputes that ??? We have the best and brightest  that knows what Russia did AND WILL CONTINUE TO DO  because AH's don't believe our great agencies ,,They believe their moron Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great agencies that have been compromised severely ?
Click to expand...


We used to be proud of those agencies. 

All it took is one socialist scumbag to destroy that.


----------



## gipper

edward37 said:


> New poll says Republicans say Trump a better president than Lincoln   Now is that not proof of the idiocy of republicans?


Dishonest Abe was by far our worst president. 

That poll merely proves statist propaganda works.


----------



## bripat9643

gipper said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New poll says Republicans say Trump a better president than Lincoln   Now is that not proof of the idiocy of republicans?
> 
> 
> 
> Dishonest Abe was by far our worst president.
> 
> That poll merely proves statist propaganda works.
Click to expand...

These same "political scientists" would vote for Stalin to be the best Russian leader if they taught in Russian universities.


----------



## gipper

Ame®icano said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under Trump  you have complete bullshit being thrown at America  Imagine Nunes one of your leaders spouting that it was Ukraine not Russia involved in our election while ALL our agencies know it was Russia    And the really sad thing is you moron republicans believe it    You fall into the Russian trap   You should all ,including the AH in the WH ,be called traitors
> 
> 
> 
> And you believe what with no proof ?? Investigations are not even done, and yet you somehow know the truth ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Gov't agency disputes that ??? We have the best and brightest  that knows what Russia did AND WILL CONTINUE TO DO  because AH's don't believe our great agencies ,,They believe their moron Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great agencies that have been compromised severely ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We used to be proud of those agencies.
> 
> All it took is one socialist scumbag to destroy that.
Click to expand...

I don’t think so. They have been awful for a long time. They just came out from under their rocks, because of Trump. 

Had they gotten Hillary elected, we might all be dead by now from a full nuclear exchange.


----------



## edward37

bripat9643 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New poll says Republicans say Trump a better president than Lincoln   Now is that not proof of the idiocy of republicans?
> 
> 
> 
> Dishonest Abe was by far our worst president.
> 
> That poll merely proves statist propaganda works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These same "political scientists" would vote for Stalin to be the best Russian leader if they taught in Russian universities.
Click to expand...

amazing to me the people you believe and those you disbelieve  and what's sad, many here go down that one way street with you


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Ame®icano said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under Trump  you have complete bullshit being thrown at America  Imagine Nunes one of your leaders spouting that it was Ukraine not Russia involved in our election while ALL our agencies know it was Russia    And the really sad thing is you moron republicans believe it    You fall into the Russian trap   You should all ,including the AH in the WH ,be called traitors
> 
> 
> 
> And you believe what with no proof ?? Investigations are not even done, and yet you somehow know the truth ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Gov't agency disputes that ??? We have the best and brightest  that knows what Russia did AND WILL CONTINUE TO DO  because AH's don't believe our great agencies ,,They believe their moron Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great agencies that have been compromised severely ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We used to be proud of those agencies.
> 
> All it took is one socialist scumbag to destroy that.
Click to expand...


DumBama came with more than himself and family, he brought Chicago with him.  Trump is trying to turn Chicago DC back to Washington DC.


----------



## gipper

edward37 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New poll says Republicans say Trump a better president than Lincoln   Now is that not proof of the idiocy of republicans?
> 
> 
> 
> Dishonest Abe was by far our worst president.
> 
> That poll merely proves statist propaganda works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These same "political scientists" would vote for Stalin to be the best Russian leader if they taught in Russian universities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> amazing to me the people you believe and those you disbelieve  and what's sad, many here go down that one way street with you
Click to expand...

Do you deny all the tyrannical things Dishonest Abe did, or are you the typical clueless American who still is stuck on the third grade version of the mass murderer?


----------



## MaryL

This is a colossal waste of time. And taxpayers money. On  what amounts to a politically driven vendetta. I have yet to find out exactly what high crime or misdemeanor  Trump is actually accused of committing. What IS the accusation here? Let alone the PROOF or even why we need  be concerned...


----------



## edward37

gipper said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New poll says Republicans say Trump a better president than Lincoln   Now is that not proof of the idiocy of republicans?
> 
> 
> 
> Dishonest Abe was by far our worst president.
> 
> That poll merely proves statist propaganda works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These same "political scientists" would vote for Stalin to be the best Russian leader if they taught in Russian universities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> amazing to me the people you believe and those you disbelieve  and what's sad, many here go down that one way street with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you deny all the tyrannical things Dishonest Abe did, or are you the typical clueless American who still is stuck on the third grade version of the mass murderer?
Click to expand...

yes I do deny  all the things you accuse Abe of  My only fault I can find is he should have lengthened the war a few more months   Woulda been a more complete job


----------



## edward37

MaryL said:


> This is a colossal waste of time. And taxpayers money. On  what amounts to a politically driven vendetta. I have yet to find out exactly what high crime or misdemeanor  Trump is actually accused of committing. What IS the accusation here?


Try obstruction of congress   and bribery   for starters


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bripat9643 said:


> You believe that is all due process means, Trump being dragged before Congress to be interrogated?


No, and what a dumb question. But you go ahead and dodge. I knew you would.


----------



## toobfreak

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, after nearly 3 months of complaining about "lack of due process", Trump and his team have been invited to take part in the hearings.
> 
> White House: *crickets*
> 
> 
> 
> You believe that is all due process means, Trump being dragged before Congress to be interrogated?
Click to expand...


Can you imagine the GOP charging Obumma with being an illegal Kenyan in the White House and demanding he appear before their hearing to answer a storm of questions?

What do you think his and the DNC's response would have been?


----------



## Ame®icano

edward37 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a colossal waste of time. And taxpayers money. On  what amounts to a politically driven vendetta. I have yet to find out exactly what high crime or misdemeanor  Trump is actually accused of committing. What IS the accusation here?
> 
> 
> 
> Try obstruction of congress   and bribery   for starters
Click to expand...


"Obstruction of Congress" 

LOL

Ever heard of separation of powers? Co-equal branches of government? No?

Are you saying Trump took a bribe?


----------



## edward37

The big question no one has yet answered   is What does Putin have on Trump ?  If you think nothing ,,you're not paying attention


----------



## toobfreak

MaryL said:


> This is a colossal waste of time. And taxpayers money. On  what amounts to a politically driven vendetta. I have yet to find out exactly what high crime or misdemeanor  Trump is actually accused of committing. What IS the accusation here? Let alone the PROOF or even why we need  be concerned...


Mary, if the accusations by Nancy and Adam Sluggo had any weight and truth to them, they wouldn't be spinning them with lies, exaggerations, distortions and all the drama of a weekday afternoon soap opera.


----------



## MaryL

Ame®icano said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a colossal waste of time. And taxpayers money. On  what amounts to a politically driven vendetta. I have yet to find out exactly what high crime or misdemeanor  Trump is actually accused of committing. What IS the accusation here?
> 
> 
> 
> Try obstruction of congress   and bribery   for starters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Obstruction of Congress"
> 
> LOL
> 
> Ever heard of separation of powers? Co-equal branches of government? No?
> 
> Are you saying Trump took a bribe?
Click to expand...

If so, prove it with facts.  And then yes, impeach away. Proof is well worth its weight in gold.  Accusations are cheap, plentiful and pretty dang meaningless.


----------



## Ame®icano

edward37 said:


> The big question no one has yet answered   is What does Putin have on Trump ?  If you think nothing ,,you're not paying attention



Isn't Putin the guy who paid Clinton 500K for a speech in Russia, and bought 20% of US uranium after he donated hundreds of millions to Clinton Foundation? 

That Putin?


----------



## edward37

Ame®icano said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a colossal waste of time. And taxpayers money. On  what amounts to a politically driven vendetta. I have yet to find out exactly what high crime or misdemeanor  Trump is actually accused of committing. What IS the accusation here?
> 
> 
> 
> Try obstruction of congress   and bribery   for starters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Obstruction of Congress"
> 
> LOL
> 
> Ever heard of separation of powers? Co-equal branches of government? No?
> 
> Are you saying Trump took a bribe?
Click to expand...

*Did Trump Commit 'Bribery'? Pelosi's Impeachment ...*

https://www.nytimes.com › 2019/11/15 › politics › bribery-impeachment-ex...
Nov 15, 2019 - WASHINGTON — House Speaker Nancy Pelosi this week explicitly accused President Trump of “bribery,” suggesting after hearings in the ...


----------



## toobfreak

edward37 said:


> The big question no one has yet answered   is What does Putin have on Trump ?  If you think nothing ,,you're not paying attention


Apparently you didn't pay attention when your own Mueller Investigation came up with BoSquat Didley Empty-Hands on any evidence of collusion between Trump and Russia!  If you know more, you really need to catch the next flight out to Washington to meet up with Nancy and Adam Sluggo!  They need you FAST!


----------



## edward37

toobfreak said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The big question no one has yet answered   is What does Putin have on Trump ?  If you think nothing ,,you're not paying attention
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you didn't pay attention when your own Mueller Investigation came up with BoSquat Didley Empty-Hands on any evidence of collusion between Trump and Russia!  If you know more, you really need to catch the next flight out to Washington to meet up with Nancy and Adam Sluggo!  They need you FAST!
Click to expand...

And how many examples of OBSTRUCTION ??


----------



## charwin95

Muhammed said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he committed a crime, punish him.    I have no desire to back crooks & thieves & liars like you do.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, with his own words spoken, that IS exactly what you're doing.  Who are you trying to kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His own words were the words of the United States of America.  And it got results.  Enough that Ukraine was removed from the Corrupt country list and could receive Offensive Weapons from the US.  he showed a level of Statesmanship far beyond what you are capable of understanding.  So, by his own words, he helped to change Ukraine from a completely corrupt nation to a near honest one.  Not 100% honest but close enough compared to the other Eastern Block countries.  What part of this are you having trouble understanding or did Putins GRU tell you to keep stirring that pot?
> 
> let's clean up Rump and his band of Criminals and then you can go after Biden if it trips your trigger.  But having the Criminal Rump and his Sycophants do it is just a way to try and make us look the other way on their crimes.  Sorry, Blackmail, Election Fraud, Obstruction of Justice, just to name three of a long list, we need to take care of those (and don't try and tell the rest of us that those charges aren't real) first.  The only reason that they aren't being taken care of is the AG is working as Rumps personal Lawyer instead of representing the US and the Republicans in the Senate and House are all afraid that Rump is needed to get them, reelected.  And then is Moscow Mitch.  Congress has NEVER been this weak and the Executive Branch has never been this strong.  Rump is closer to a King than a President which was what he wanted in the first place, the US Constitution of the United States be damned.
> 
> Again, having a bunch of criminals do a criminal investigation on anyone never ends well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll tell you what.....let's go after Biden first, okay?  I want you to rip into Biden like you have Trump.
> I want you to besmirch one of your own, Daryl.  Until then your words mean nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, prove Burisma was under an active investigation when Biden got shokin fired...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> September 4, 2019: In a sworn deposition, Viktor Shokin testifies that he was fired after refusing to close the Burisma corruption cases.
> Shokin Statement
> 
> Do you have any evidence whatsoever that Burisma was not under investigation?
> 
> If you do, please add it to the timeline in the Debate Now forum.Debate Now - The Biden-Ukraine corruption timeline.
Click to expand...


Right! 
Do you expect anything honest coming from Shokin? A well known corrupted prosecutor general. 
There are other bad cases that this dude has not prosecuted not just Burisma.


----------



## Ame®icano

MaryL said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a colossal waste of time. And taxpayers money. On  what amounts to a politically driven vendetta. I have yet to find out exactly what high crime or misdemeanor  Trump is actually accused of committing. What IS the accusation here?
> 
> 
> 
> Try obstruction of congress   and bribery   for starters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Obstruction of Congress"
> 
> LOL
> 
> Ever heard of separation of powers? Co-equal branches of government? No?
> 
> Are you saying Trump took a bribe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If so, proof,  and then yes, impeach away. Accusations are cheap and plentiful.
Click to expand...


Let's step back a little.When founders put bribery as ground for impeachment, do you know what they were thinking of?


----------



## toobfreak

Zorro! said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 288804
> 
> 
> 
> ASSOCIATED PRESS: Swing-State Voters Skeptical of Impeachment. Probably due to the lack of any discernible high crimes and misdemeanors.
Click to expand...


"Discernible high crimes and misdemeanors?"  Hell, every time I watched a hearing I asked what the fuck are these idiots even trying to claim?!  It really basically came down to:

 WE DON'T LIKE THE PRESIDENT'S POLICIES AND STYLE AND WANT HIM OUT NOW!!!


----------



## charwin95

Rambunctious said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with dumb ignorant sick people like you is...... You don’t have anything to prove that the Biden are corrupt. Nothing.
> 
> But we have a clear evidence that Trump is corrupted before he even became a president.
> 
> You have this president trying to save Putin and traitors like you supported him. That’s fucked up dude.
> 
> 
> On top of that YOU are also a very a big liar. Show us where Biden has account all over in Europe. Where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats Must Admit Joe Biden’s Family Profits Off Him
> 
> Anything else stupid?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Coming from unknown media the intercept?
> You should know better than that stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Head in the sand....truth denier extraordinaire.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’ve been here since 2010 and it’s hard to believe you are using an unknown piece of shit media that catered to your kind of ignorance.
> 
> You are dumber than I thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The known piece of shit media sources hate Trump and are lying....you are operating on out and out lies and only half the story dummy....
Click to expand...


Using unknown media is the worst you can do to post your ignorance. And I don’t lie.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

toobfreak said:


> Can you imagine the GOP charging Obumma with being an illegal Kenyan in the White House and demanding he appear before their hearing to answer a storm of questions?


There is no comparison there. Can you inagine several demicrats sayong that the information he is a Kenyan is disturbing? That he may very well be a Kenyan, but they dont care? No? Well thats what republicans are saying about trumps criminal dealings right now. Get a better comparison.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ame®icano said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The big question no one has yet answered   is What does Putin have on Trump ?  If you think nothing ,,you're not paying attention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Putin the guy who paid Clinton 500K for a speech in Russia, and bought 20% of US uranium after he donated hundreds of millions to Clinton Foundation?
> 
> That Putin?
Click to expand...

Good god, you guys really don't care when one of your retarded talking points is clearly and completely debunked, do ya?


----------



## bripat9643

edward37 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New poll says Republicans say Trump a better president than Lincoln   Now is that not proof of the idiocy of republicans?
> 
> 
> 
> Dishonest Abe was by far our worst president.
> 
> That poll merely proves statist propaganda works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These same "political scientists" would vote for Stalin to be the best Russian leader if they taught in Russian universities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> amazing to me the people you believe and those you disbelieve  and what's sad, many here go down that one way street with you
Click to expand...

Why would any intelligent person believe a toady on the government payroll about who the best president is?


----------



## edward37

Ame®icano said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a colossal waste of time. And taxpayers money. On  what amounts to a politically driven vendetta. I have yet to find out exactly what high crime or misdemeanor  Trump is actually accused of committing. What IS the accusation here?
> 
> 
> 
> Try obstruction of congress   and bribery   for starters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Obstruction of Congress"
> 
> LOL
> 
> Ever heard of separation of powers? Co-equal branches of government? No?
> 
> Are you saying Trump took a bribe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If so, proof,  and then yes, impeach away. Accusations are cheap and plentiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's step back a little.When founders put bribery as ground for impeachment, do you know what they were thinking of?
Click to expand...

Read their minds   no I have no idea   But unlike republicans I think Pelosi  knows better than I


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine the GOP charging Obumma with being an illegal Kenyan in the White House and demanding he appear before their hearing to answer a storm of questions?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no comparison there. Can you inagine several demicrats sayong that the information he is a Kenyan is disturbing? That he may very well be a Kenyan, but they dont care? No? Well thats what republicans are saying about trumps criminal dealings right now. Get a better comparison.
Click to expand...

Trump has no "criminal dealings," moron.


----------



## MaryL

I want to put this in perspective of a BOOMER. Trump originally was originally a Democrat, and friends with the Clintons. I am totally bemused the animus that neoliberals  have for Trump, given their "flexible" ethics on just about everything else. Gender, Immigration  or whatever else.


----------



## MaryL

I want to put this in perspective of a BOOMER. Trump  was originally a Democrat, and friends with the Clintons. I am totally bemused by the  animus that neoliberals  have for Trump, given their "flexible" ethics on just about everything else. Gender, Immigration  or whatever else.


----------



## Ame®icano

edward37 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a colossal waste of time. And taxpayers money. On  what amounts to a politically driven vendetta. I have yet to find out exactly what high crime or misdemeanor  Trump is actually accused of committing. What IS the accusation here?
> 
> 
> 
> Try obstruction of congress   and bribery   for starters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Obstruction of Congress"
> 
> LOL
> 
> Ever heard of separation of powers? Co-equal branches of government? No?
> 
> Are you saying Trump took a bribe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Did Trump Commit 'Bribery'? Pelosi's Impeachment ...*
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com › 2019/11/15 › politics › bribery-impeachment-ex...
> Nov 15, 2019 - WASHINGTON — House Speaker Nancy Pelosi this week explicitly accused President Trump of “bribery,” suggesting after hearings in the ...
Click to expand...


Pelosi can say whatever she wants. Yet, she has to proof that actually happened.

Second, despite that bribery is wrong, US was bribing other nations since the US. But that is not bribery that founding fathers were thinking of. Their concern was that president may take a bribe in order to create or change policy. If you read Federalist papers, you would know that, you won't learn that from HuffPost and Colbert.


----------



## charwin95

Ray From Cleveland said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's all revenge for you by admission here, and that means destroy Trump at all cost regardless if it delivers the country into the hands of the radical leftist ?? Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a radical leftist.  He's lying about ever being a Republican.  No one who ever voted Republican could post the shit he posts in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they can. I've voted Republican every presidential election except this last one when I did not vote for Trump.
> 
> I thought I was more conservative before Trump came along. He helped me realize that I no longer wanted any part of the GOP haterade.
> 
> I can't imagine I will ever go back to that flawed way of thinking and I'll NEVER trust the Republican party again. N.E.V.E.R. What a betrayal of people who thought right was right and wrong was wrong.
> 
> And to top it all off, they don't believe in science.
> 
> Republicans are gross. Just fucking gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to see a physician quick. Your party comparison meter is broken big time.
> 
> There is no way that you can take the last 35 years or more, and know where this nation had gone in those years, and then think that what just happened in 2016 was a bad thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I certainly can think Trump is a bad thing. He's stupid, can barely read, lies on an hourly basis, cozies up to murdering dictators, alienates our allies, and doesn't believe in science just to name a few reasons.
> 
> He's a fucking disaster. He's putting farmers out of business and putting them on farmer welfare. He separated children from their families and cannot get them back together because they did not keep records.
> 
> Trump is WAY out of his league. He can't do the job because he's not smart enough.
> 
> Republicans had far better candidates to choose from, and they chose Trump. SMDH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no idea WTF you're talking about.  DumBama separated families as well.  The MSM even published pictures of kids in cages and tried to pass it off as if it was recent.  Then it was discovered those were picture from  the Hussein era.  You people on the left support leaders that invite these illegals to our country, then complain when one of our leaders have to deal with the problem you leftists created.
> 
> Nobody put more people on welfare than DumBama.  Between Commie Care and doubling the food stamp role, compare that to Trump any day of the week.  Under Trump, we have a 50 year record low in unemployment, and more jobs than Americans to do them.  And yes, with Republicans in charge, a reduction of government dependency.
Click to expand...


You should know better posting these nonsense. 
1. Obama separated families cases by cases who has criminal records. Trump separated families in general and still separate them and caged children as we speak today. 

2. Obama faced recessions from the collapse of the real estate markets. Lots of Americans declared bankruptcy. At the same time GOPs assholes tried very hard to make him look bad. Is one of the primary reasons people applied food stamps and welfare. 

3. The left invited these illegals? You’ve been brainwashed by your groups making left look bad.


----------



## Ame®icano

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The big question no one has yet answered   is What does Putin have on Trump ?  If you think nothing ,,you're not paying attention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Putin the guy who paid Clinton 500K for a speech in Russia, and bought 20% of US uranium after he donated hundreds of millions to Clinton Foundation?
> 
> That Putin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good god, you guys really don't care when one of your retarded talking points is clearly and completely debunked, do ya?
Click to expand...


Who debunked it? Snoopes or FactCheck?

Of Hillary said it's debunked, so it is.


----------



## charwin95

bripat9643 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying what? to sell some BS, and tell everyone it's chocolate ice cream? I don't buy that anyone in their advanced 80s is as far left as you are portraying...So, I have my doubts about you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not nearly as far left as you'd imagine   I was a republican all my life ,even voting for GWB in 2000  my last repub vote ,,,,, It's just that I can't stand a degenerate liar like trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's all revenge for you by admission here, and that means destroy Trump at all cost regardless if it delivers the country into the hands of the radical leftist ?? Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a radical leftist.  He's lying about ever being a Republican.  No one who ever voted Republican could post the shit he posts in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they can. I've voted Republican every presidential election except this last one when I did not vote for Trump.
> 
> I thought I was more conservative before Trump came along. He helped me realize that I no longer wanted any part of the GOP haterade.
> 
> I can't imagine I will ever go back to that flawed way of thinking and I'll NEVER trust the Republican party again. N.E.V.E.R. What a betrayal of people who thought right was right and wrong was wrong.
> 
> And to top it all off, they don't believe in science.
> 
> Republicans are gross. Just fucking gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, right.  Sure you did.
> 
> The truth is that you have never voted Republican in your entire life.  You have never posted anything that any Republican would support.
> 
> You're a lying leftwing douchebag.
Click to expand...


Face reality. 

How many decent Americans do you think sick and tired of this pathological liar hypocrite incompetent president? 

1. Siding with criminal soldier Gallagher facing court martial. Just imagine how many of these active and veteran soldiers hated this dude. Think again they spit on his grave. 

2. Never ending lies bullshit.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bripat9643 said:


> Trump has no "criminal dealings,"


^^

Peak trump cultism

Yes he has, and you know it. You just don't care. Why all the lies? This is a shithole trump cult website. Nobody is going to be surprised or bother you anymore than they do now, if you are just honest.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ame®icano said:


> Who debunked it?


Literally every factual piece on it. Which rules out your righwing nutsack bubble, so i am not surprised you don't know.


----------



## bripat9643

charwin95 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not nearly as far left as you'd imagine   I was a republican all my life ,even voting for GWB in 2000  my last repub vote ,,,,, It's just that I can't stand a degenerate liar like trump
> 
> 
> 
> So it's all revenge for you by admission here, and that means destroy Trump at all cost regardless if it delivers the country into the hands of the radical leftist ?? Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a radical leftist.  He's lying about ever being a Republican.  No one who ever voted Republican could post the shit he posts in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they can. I've voted Republican every presidential election except this last one when I did not vote for Trump.
> 
> I thought I was more conservative before Trump came along. He helped me realize that I no longer wanted any part of the GOP haterade.
> 
> I can't imagine I will ever go back to that flawed way of thinking and I'll NEVER trust the Republican party again. N.E.V.E.R. What a betrayal of people who thought right was right and wrong was wrong.
> 
> And to top it all off, they don't believe in science.
> 
> Republicans are gross. Just fucking gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, right.  Sure you did.
> 
> The truth is that you have never voted Republican in your entire life.  You have never posted anything that any Republican would support.
> 
> You're a lying leftwing douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Face reality.
> 
> How many decent Americans do you think sick and tired of this pathological liar hypocrite incompetent president?
Click to expand...


None.



charwin95 said:


> 1. Siding with criminal soldier Gallagher facing court martial. Just imagine how many of these active and veteran soldiers hated this dude. Think again they spit on his grave.



He isn't a criminal.  The evidence indicates he's innocent



charwin95 said:


> 2. Never ending lies bullshit.



?


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who debunked it?
> 
> 
> 
> Literally every factual piece on it. Which rules out your righwing nutsack bubble, so i am not surprised you don't know.
Click to expand...

In other words, any piece that doesn't confirm your biases isn't factual?


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has no "criminal dealings,"
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Peak trump cultism
> 
> Yes he has, and you know it. You just don't care. Why all the lies? This is a shithole trump cult website. Nobody is going to be surprised or bother you anymore than they do now, if you are just honest.
Click to expand...

What felonies has he been convicted of?


----------



## MaryL

Ame®icano said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a colossal waste of time. And taxpayers money. On  what amounts to a politically driven vendetta. I have yet to find out exactly what high crime or misdemeanor  Trump is actually accused of committing. What IS the accusation here?
> 
> 
> 
> Try obstruction of congress   and bribery   for starters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Obstruction of Congress"
> 
> LOL
> 
> Ever heard of separation of powers? Co-equal branches of government? No?
> 
> Are you saying Trump took a bribe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Did Trump Commit 'Bribery'? Pelosi's Impeachment ...*
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com › 2019/11/15 › politics › bribery-impeachment-ex...
> Nov 15, 2019 - WASHINGTON — House Speaker Nancy Pelosi this week explicitly accused President Trump of “bribery,” suggesting after hearings in the ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pelosi can say whatever she wants. Yet, she has to proof that actually happened.
> 
> Second, despite that bribery is wrong, US was bribing other nations since the US. But that is not bribery that founding fathers were thinking of. Their concern was that president may take a bribe in order to create or change policy. If you read Federalist papers, you would know that, you won't learn that from HuffPost and Colbert.
Click to expand...

Well, all that being said, I am no constitutional lawyer so I don't know my yin from my yang . But what actual crime or misdemeanor  has Trump  committed?  Not subjective or theoretically  that actually deserves impeachment? If there was one, we would all be on the same page here and Trump would be history.


----------



## Rambunctious

charwin95 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats Must Admit Joe Biden’s Family Profits Off Him
> 
> Anything else stupid?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Coming from unknown media the intercept?
> You should know better than that stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Head in the sand....truth denier extraordinaire.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’ve been here since 2010 and it’s hard to believe you are using an unknown piece of shit media that catered to your kind of ignorance.
> 
> You are dumber than I thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The known piece of shit media sources hate Trump and are lying....you are operating on out and out lies and only half the story dummy....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using unknown media is the worst you can do to post your ignorance. And I don’t lie.
Click to expand...

You are a sponge for misinformation....


----------



## beagle9

Daryl Hunt said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's all revenge for you by admission here, and that means destroy Trump at all cost regardless if it delivers the country into the hands of the radical leftist ?? Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a radical leftist.  He's lying about ever being a Republican.  No one who ever voted Republican could post the shit he posts in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they can. I've voted Republican every presidential election except this last one when I did not vote for Trump.
> 
> I thought I was more conservative before Trump came along. He helped me realize that I no longer wanted any part of the GOP haterade.
> 
> I can't imagine I will ever go back to that flawed way of thinking and I'll NEVER trust the Republican party again. N.E.V.E.R. What a betrayal of people who thought right was right and wrong was wrong.
> 
> And to top it all off, they don't believe in science.
> 
> Republicans are gross. Just fucking gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not traditional Republicans.  It's Rumpsters and the part of Rump.  They aren't conservatives or what the old party was which was Progressive Conservatives.  And they certainly are not fiscal conservatives.  In fact, they don't fit into any category traditionally.  But they do fit into the Mobster category.  Until you look at it that way, they just won't make any sense at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Polls show that 95% of Republicans support Trump.
> 
> Your post is pure horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Poll.  Please post a cite for your outlandish claim.  And please, not one of those ultrarightwingnut conspiracy sites.
Click to expand...

Oh you mean not like those ultra-leftoast conspiracy sites that are used so much out there ?


----------



## beagle9

Ame®icano said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under Trump  you have complete bullshit being thrown at America  Imagine Nunes one of your leaders spouting that it was Ukraine not Russia involved in our election while ALL our agencies know it was Russia    And the really sad thing is you moron republicans believe it    You fall into the Russian trap   You should all ,including the AH in the WH ,be called traitors
> 
> 
> 
> And you believe what with no proof ?? Investigations are not even done, and yet you somehow know the truth ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Gov't agency disputes that ??? We have the best and brightest  that knows what Russia did AND WILL CONTINUE TO DO  because AH's don't believe our great agencies ,,They believe their moron Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great agencies that have been compromised severely ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We used to be proud of those agencies.
> 
> All it took is one socialist scumbag to destroy that.
Click to expand...

Yep, and if people don't think that these people aren't taking their liberal leftist leanings with them where ever they go in life, then they are completely insane.


----------



## Zorro!

Ame®icano said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a radical leftist.  He's lying about ever being a Republican.  No one who ever voted Republican could post the shit he posts in this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they can. I've voted Republican every presidential election except this last one when I did not vote for Trump.
> 
> I thought I was more conservative before Trump came along. He helped me realize that I no longer wanted any part of the GOP haterade.
> 
> I can't imagine I will ever go back to that flawed way of thinking and I'll NEVER trust the Republican party again. N.E.V.E.R. What a betrayal of people who thought right was right and wrong was wrong.
> 
> And to top it all off, they don't believe in science.
> 
> Republicans are gross. Just fucking gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, right.  Sure you did.
> 
> The truth is that you have never voted Republican in your entire life.  You have never posted anything that any Republican would support.
> 
> You're a lying leftwing douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth is, I could have got behind Trump even though I did not vote for him (nor did I vote for Hillary), if he had been any kind of decent person. The 2020 election will be my first ever Democrat Presidential vote.
> 
> It may seem odd now, but I WAS born and raised in Oklahoma City, lol.
> 
> More truth - Trump did not drive me from the GOP by himself, not at all. It was a long time coming. Trump was just the hard shove out the door with the deadbolt locked firmly behind. I didn't leave the Republican party, they left me.
> 
> From where I sit, it happened just in time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have never been in the GOP.  You are what Rush Limbaugh calls a "seminar caller."  You pretend to be a Republican or a conservative only so you can get past the call screener or so you can make your attacks on Republicans seem more credible.
> 
> You aren't credible.  You're a scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bingo. It's the same people who claim that Mueller and Comey are Republicans, regardless they did everything against the interest of Republicans.
> 
> Sometimes I think those "Republicans" are Democrats with specific mission.
Click to expand...

That specific mission is to be close by so they can drive a knife between our shoulder blades.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a radical leftist.  He's lying about ever being a Republican.  No one who ever voted Republican could post the shit he posts in this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they can. I've voted Republican every presidential election except this last one when I did not vote for Trump.
> 
> I thought I was more conservative before Trump came along. He helped me realize that I no longer wanted any part of the GOP haterade.
> 
> I can't imagine I will ever go back to that flawed way of thinking and I'll NEVER trust the Republican party again. N.E.V.E.R. What a betrayal of people who thought right was right and wrong was wrong.
> 
> And to top it all off, they don't believe in science.
> 
> Republicans are gross. Just fucking gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to see a physician quick. Your party comparison meter is broken big time.
> 
> There is no way that you can take the last 35 years or more, and know where this nation had gone in those years, and then think that what just happened in 2016 was a bad thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I certainly can think Trump is a bad thing. He's stupid, can barely read, lies on an hourly basis, cozies up to murdering dictators, alienates our allies, and doesn't believe in science just to name a few reasons.
> 
> He's a fucking disaster. He's putting farmers out of business and putting them on farmer welfare. He separated children from their families and cannot get them back together because they did not keep records.
> 
> Trump is WAY out of his league. He can't do the job because he's not smart enough.
> 
> Republicans had far better candidates to choose from, and they chose Trump. SMDH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no idea WTF you're talking about.  DumBama separated families as well.  The MSM even published pictures of kids in cages and tried to pass it off as if it was recent.  Then it was discovered those were picture from  the Hussein era.  You people on the left support leaders that invite these illegals to our country, then complain when one of our leaders have to deal with the problem you leftists created.
> 
> Nobody put more people on welfare than DumBama.  Between Commie Care and doubling the food stamp role, compare that to Trump any day of the week.  Under Trump, we have a 50 year record low in unemployment, and more jobs than Americans to do them.  And yes, with Republicans in charge, a reduction of government dependency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should know better posting these nonsense.
> 1. Obama separated families cases by cases who has criminal records. Trump separated families in general and still separate them and caged children as we speak today.
> 
> 2. Obama faced recessions from the collapse of the real estate markets. Lots of Americans declared bankruptcy. At the same time GOPs assholes tried very hard to make him look bad. Is one of the primary reasons people applied food stamps and welfare.
> 
> 3. The left invited these illegals? You’ve been brainwashed by your groups making left look bad.
Click to expand...


DumBama expanded the welfare roles by expanding the criteria to apply.  It didn't start to come back down until Republican Governors began to institute state requirements in which to collect.  

Yes, Democrats invite immigrants with their sanctuary cities, and now sanctuary states.  Allowing them to get drivers licenses, and loans from banks, their refusal, and in some cities, laws that prohibit law enforcement from contacting ICE when they have a criminal alien in custody.  In one case a Governor warning of ICE raids for them to hide.  The longest government shutdown in history over stopping additional walls from being built.  Yes, inviting them into this country.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Trump: "We can't call witnesses! We can't presenr evidence! Sham! Sham!"

House Judiciary Committee: "You are invited to call witnesses and present evidence."

Trump: *crickets*


----------



## 007

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Trump: "We can't call witnesses! We can't presenr evidence! Sham! Sham!"
> 
> House Judiciary Committee: "You are invited to call witnesses and present evidence."
> 
> Trump: *crickets*


And this happened on what planet?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Trump: "We can't call witnesses! We can't presenr evidence! Sham! Sham!"
> 
> House Judiciary Committee: "You are invited to call witnesses and present evidence."
> 
> Trump: *crickets*



Only if approved by Schiff Face.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under Trump  you have complete bullshit being thrown at America  Imagine Nunes one of your leaders spouting that it was Ukraine not Russia involved in our election while ALL our agencies know it was Russia    And the really sad thing is you moron republicans believe it    You fall into the Russian trap   You should all ,including the AH in the WH ,be called traitors
> 
> 
> 
> And you believe what with no proof ?? Investigations are not even done, and yet you somehow know the truth ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Gov't agency disputes that ??? We have the best and brightest  that knows what Russia did AND WILL CONTINUE TO DO  because AH's don't believe our great agencies ,,They believe their moron Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great agencies that have been compromised severely ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We used to be proud of those agencies.
> 
> All it took is one socialist scumbag to destroy that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DumBama came with more than himself and family, he brought Chicago with him.  Trump is trying to turn Chicago DC back to Washington DC.
Click to expand...


You mean he's trying to change it to the Don Corealone NY City.  When they do a movie about Rumps time as President, they won't be able to find an actor to play him in his mind.  Marlon Brando died.  But maybe they can get some hack to just stuff his mouth full of toilet paper and mumble the part anyway.


----------



## edward37

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you believe what with no proof ?? Investigations are not even done, and yet you somehow know the truth ??
> 
> 
> 
> Which Gov't agency disputes that ??? We have the best and brightest  that knows what Russia did AND WILL CONTINUE TO DO  because AH's don't believe our great agencies ,,They believe their moron Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great agencies that have been compromised severely ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We used to be proud of those agencies.
> 
> All it took is one socialist scumbag to destroy that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DumBama came with more than himself and family, he brought Chicago with him.  Trump is trying to turn Chicago DC back to Washington DC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean he's trying to change it to the Don Corealone NY City.  When they do a movie about Rumps time as President, they won't be able to find an actor to play him in his mind.  Marlon Brando died.  But maybe they can get some hack to just stuff his mouth full of toilet paper and mumble the part anyway.
Click to expand...








NOT ONCE​


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Trump: "We can't call witnesses! We can't presenr evidence! Sham! Sham!"
> 
> House Judiciary Committee: "You are invited to call witnesses and present evidence."
> 
> Trump: *crickets*


Hmmmm  . . . . no.  They were invited to call only the witnesses that Komrade Schiff allowed.

I love the way all you mouth breathers slobber all over yourselves to defend the kangaroo court.


----------



## bripat9643

edward37 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which Gov't agency disputes that ??? We have the best and brightest  that knows what Russia did AND WILL CONTINUE TO DO  because AH's don't believe our great agencies ,,They believe their moron Trump
> 
> 
> 
> Great agencies that have been compromised severely ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We used to be proud of those agencies.
> 
> All it took is one socialist scumbag to destroy that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DumBama came with more than himself and family, he brought Chicago with him.  Trump is trying to turn Chicago DC back to Washington DC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean he's trying to change it to the Don Corealone NY City.  When they do a movie about Rumps time as President, they won't be able to find an actor to play him in his mind.  Marlon Brando died.  But maybe they can get some hack to just stuff his mouth full of toilet paper and mumble the part anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT ONCE​
Click to expand...

Still not 1/100th of the shit they have thrown at Trump.

They demanded his birth certificate?  Oh, my . . . what an outrage!


----------



## edward37

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great agencies that have been compromised severely ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We used to be proud of those agencies.
> 
> All it took is one socialist scumbag to destroy that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DumBama came with more than himself and family, he brought Chicago with him.  Trump is trying to turn Chicago DC back to Washington DC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean he's trying to change it to the Don Corealone NY City.  When they do a movie about Rumps time as President, they won't be able to find an actor to play him in his mind.  Marlon Brando died.  But maybe they can get some hack to just stuff his mouth full of toilet paper and mumble the part anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT ONCE​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still not 1/100th of the shit they have thrown at Trump.
> 
> They demanded his birth certificate?  Oh, my . . . what an outrage!
Click to expand...

And your moron still hasn't apologized


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you believe what with no proof ?? Investigations are not even done, and yet you somehow know the truth ??
> 
> 
> 
> Which Gov't agency disputes that ??? We have the best and brightest  that knows what Russia did AND WILL CONTINUE TO DO  because AH's don't believe our great agencies ,,They believe their moron Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great agencies that have been compromised severely ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We used to be proud of those agencies.
> 
> All it took is one socialist scumbag to destroy that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DumBama came with more than himself and family, he brought Chicago with him.  Trump is trying to turn Chicago DC back to Washington DC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean he's trying to change it to the Don Corealone NY City.  When they do a movie about Rumps time as President, they won't be able to find an actor to play him in his mind.  Marlon Brando died.  But maybe they can get some hack to just stuff his mouth full of toilet paper and mumble the part anyway.
Click to expand...


I really feel bad for people like you, so prone to the power of suggestion.  You really should try thinking for yourself once in a while.  It's a very liberating feeling.


----------



## edward37

Think about this  Ray
Three investigating panels, led by the House Intelligence Committee, are due to release a formal evidence report this week after lawmakers return to Congress on Tuesday from their Thanksgiving recess. The report will outline evidence gathered by lawmakers on the panel, along with those on the House Foreign Affairs and Oversight committees.

Congressional investigators have been looking into whether Trump abused his power by pressuring Ukraine to launch investigations of former Democratic Vice President Joe Biden, who is running to unseat him in the 2020 presidential election, and a discredited conspiracy theory that Ukraine, not Russia, interfered in the 2016 U.S. presidential election.

The president and his Republican allies in Congress say the inquiry has been unfair, because it did not allow the White House to have legal counsel present or call witnesses during weeks of closed-door testimony and open hearings before the House Intelligence Committee.

However, Republican lawmakers were able to question witnesses during the closed door hearings and called three witnesses during the public hearings that wrapped up last week.

"The president may well look at this, or his counsel may well look at this, and say: Why would we want to get in here and legitimize this process, when it was made illegitimate at the beginning by shutting us out?" said Republican Representative Tom Cole.

The House Judiciary Committee could vote on whether to recommend articles of impeachment within the next two weeks, setting the stage of a possible impeachment vote by the full House before Christmas, according to Democratic aides.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which Gov't agency disputes that ??? We have the best and brightest  that knows what Russia did AND WILL CONTINUE TO DO  because AH's don't believe our great agencies ,,They believe their moron Trump
> 
> 
> 
> Great agencies that have been compromised severely ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We used to be proud of those agencies.
> 
> All it took is one socialist scumbag to destroy that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DumBama came with more than himself and family, he brought Chicago with him.  Trump is trying to turn Chicago DC back to Washington DC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean he's trying to change it to the Don Corealone NY City.  When they do a movie about Rumps time as President, they won't be able to find an actor to play him in his mind.  Marlon Brando died.  But maybe they can get some hack to just stuff his mouth full of toilet paper and mumble the part anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really feel bad for people like you, so prone to the power of suggestion.  You really should try thinking for yourself once in a while.  It's a very liberating feeling.
Click to expand...


Ah, the old, "Look over there" deflection routine.  You can't get around the facts, you can only do what you are doing and try and deflect away from them.  Sorry, the sell by date is already run out.


----------



## edward37

And BTW  ray and other republican traitors here  We know it won't pass the cowardly repubs in the senate BUT it will let America see the cowards for what they are ,and it might even lose the senate for the yellow belly's


----------



## beagle9

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Trump: "We can't call witnesses! We can't presenr evidence! Sham! Sham!"
> 
> House Judiciary Committee: "You are invited to call witnesses and present evidence."
> 
> Trump: *crickets*


Call witnesses to what ??? A sham political  scheme trial/witch Hunt, otherwise to finally get Trump caught up in their snare or trap laid ??? Rotflmbo.


----------



## beagle9

edward37 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which Gov't agency disputes that ??? We have the best and brightest  that knows what Russia did AND WILL CONTINUE TO DO  because AH's don't believe our great agencies ,,They believe their moron Trump
> 
> 
> 
> Great agencies that have been compromised severely ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We used to be proud of those agencies.
> 
> All it took is one socialist scumbag to destroy that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DumBama came with more than himself and family, he brought Chicago with him.  Trump is trying to turn Chicago DC back to Washington DC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean he's trying to change it to the Don Corealone NY City.  When they do a movie about Rumps time as President, they won't be able to find an actor to play him in his mind.  Marlon Brando died.  But maybe they can get some hack to just stuff his mouth full of toilet paper and mumble the part anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT ONCE​
Click to expand...

When a political agenda was at stake, you play it nice. Especially when it was known that such an agenda would have to be forced on the American people against their will.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

edward37 said:


> And BTW  ray and other republican traitors here  We know it won't pass the cowardly repubs in the senate BUT it will let America see the cowards for what they are ,and it might even lose the senate for the yellow belly's



Actually, I'm thinking just the opposite.  Americans don't like impeachment no matter who it is.  If it's a real crime, that might be different.  But they're trying to impeach over a phone call; a silly little phone call.  The charges the Democrats are leveling never happened.  There was no quid pro quo, Trump never mentioned military or any US aid, and Trump never got anything in return once it was released.  

Their entire focus since they took leadership of the House was to find a way to try and get rid of Trump--a President that was elected by the people. 

So I'm figuring that since they are losing ground with Independents, they are also risking losing leadership of the House.  Correct, the Americans in the Senate will not vote for impeachment based on he said-she said, assumptions, or extremely partisan interpretations.  Until Democrats can demonstrate they have mind reading abilities, the charges of what Trump was thinking when he withheld aid cannot be proven beyond a reasonable doubt.  It's just a silly excuse to try and overturn the will of the people.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Only if approved by Schiff Face.


Oops, 100% wrong. These hearings are run by the Judiciary Committee. Step outside the bubble, read some actual news.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bripat9643 said:


> Hmmmm . . . . no. They were invited to call only the witnesses that Komrade Schiff allowed.


False. Goddamn you people are so misinformed. Step outside the bubble. Read some news.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great agencies that have been compromised severely ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We used to be proud of those agencies.
> 
> All it took is one socialist scumbag to destroy that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DumBama came with more than himself and family, he brought Chicago with him.  Trump is trying to turn Chicago DC back to Washington DC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean he's trying to change it to the Don Corealone NY City.  When they do a movie about Rumps time as President, they won't be able to find an actor to play him in his mind.  Marlon Brando died.  But maybe they can get some hack to just stuff his mouth full of toilet paper and mumble the part anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really feel bad for people like you, so prone to the power of suggestion.  You really should try thinking for yourself once in a while.  It's a very liberating feeling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, the old, "Look over there" deflection routine.  You can't get around the facts, you can only do what you are doing and try and deflect away from them.  Sorry, the sell by date is already run out.
Click to expand...


Had Schiff Face never come out with that stupid Mafia skit he tried to pull off unsuccessfully, the thought of Trump being a mob boss would have never crossed your mind.  But he understood that even if called out on it, people like you ate it up for lunch and can't get the taste out of your mouth.


----------



## beagle9

Ray From Cleveland said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And BTW  ray and other republican traitors here  We know it won't pass the cowardly repubs in the senate BUT it will let America see the cowards for what they are ,and it might even lose the senate for the yellow belly's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm thinking just the opposite.  Americans don't like impeachment no matter who it is.  If it's a real crime, that might be different.  But they're trying to impeach over a phone call; a silly little phone call.  The charges the Democrats are leveling never happened.  There was no quid pro quo, Trump never mentioned military or any US aid, and Trump never got anything in return once it was released.
> 
> Their entire focus since they took leadership of the House was to find a way to try and get rid of Trump--a President that was elected by the people.
> 
> So I'm figuring that since they are losing ground with Independents, they are also risking losing leadership of the House.  Correct, the Americans in the Senate will not vote for impeachment based on he said-she said, assumptions, or extremely partisan interpretations.  Until Democrats can demonstrate they have mind reading abilities, the charges of what Trump was thinking when he withheld aid cannot be proven beyond a reasonable doubt.  It's just a silly excuse to try and overturn the will of the people.
Click to expand...

I wonder why it is that if it is known that Trump is a victim of a multi-pronged political ASSASINATION, that treason trials aren't immediately conducted as a result of it all ??

In the Nuremberg trials, we see the results of the justice brought to bare against a cult that formed into the Nazi party, and one that had caused great damage unto the German nation in which has lasted for decades upon decades afterwards.  These things taking place today are just as serious as it was in those days, yet it is toyed with on and on with no serious consequences ???

The agenda being forced upon the nation by the crats, is seemingly similar to the Nazis and their movement to create a police state, and a government run "oppressed" nation in order to achieve their ultimate goals.


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm . . . . no. They were invited to call only the witnesses that Komrade Schiff allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> False. Goddamn you people are so misinformed. Step outside the bubble. Read some news.
Click to expand...

I have read plenty of news.  Show me where they where invited to call any witnesses they chose.

If you're referring to the next set of hearings, only experts on the Constitution are being allowed by Nadler.  We don't need no stinking committee to tell us what the Constitution means.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bripat9643 said:


> only experts on the Constitution are being allowed by Nadler.


False. I would say you just made that up, but really you are regurgitating what some lying blogger said.


----------



## edward37

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm . . . . no. They were invited to call only the witnesses that Komrade Schiff allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> False. Goddamn you people are so misinformed. Step outside the bubble. Read some news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have read plenty of news.  Show me where they where invited to call any witnesses they chose.
> 
> If you're referring to the next set of hearings, only experts on the Constitution are being allowed by Nadler.  We don't need no stinking committee to tell us what the Constitution means.
Click to expand...

LOL  tell that to Trump,,,He might make you an adviser ,,,,,with a security clearance like his daughter and son in law


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> only experts on the Constitution are being allowed by Nadler.
> 
> 
> 
> False. I would say you just made that up, but really you are regurgitating what some lying blogger said.
Click to expand...


HJC Chairman Nadler Attempts to Reframe “Impeachment Inquiry” With “Groundwork Hearing” – Before Receiving Impeachment Inquiry Report – Violating Their Own Resolution Process…

_*HJC Chairman Nadler Attempts to Reframe “Impeachment Inquiry” With “Groundwork Hearing” – Before Receiving Impeachment Inquiry Report – Violating Their Own Resolution Process…*_

_ Posted on November 26, 2019 by sundance_

_House Judiciary Committee (HJC) Chairman Jerry Nadler, together with Lawfare contracted impeachment agents Barry Berke and Norm Eisen (pictured below), are attempting to reframe a collapsing impeachment and pull-in White House participation._

_Chairman Nadler has announced a December 4th hearing with a panel of democrat selected constitutional lawyers and legal ‘experts’, to discuss the procedural framework of an impeachment process. As Nadler states: “Our first task is to explore the framework put in place to respond to serious allegations of impeachable misconduct”. So the HJC initial objective to build their narrative is to explain what the impeachment process is about._​


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> only experts on the Constitution are being allowed by Nadler.
> 
> 
> 
> False. I would say you just made that up, but really you are regurgitating what some lying blogger said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HJC Chairman Nadler Attempts to Reframe “Impeachment Inquiry” With “Groundwork Hearing” – Before Receiving Impeachment Inquiry Report – Violating Their Own Resolution Process…
> 
> _*HJC Chairman Nadler Attempts to Reframe “Impeachment Inquiry” With “Groundwork Hearing” – Before Receiving Impeachment Inquiry Report – Violating Their Own Resolution Process…*_
> 
> _ Posted on November 26, 2019 by sundance_
> 
> _House Judiciary Committee (HJC) Chairman Jerry Nadler, together with Lawfare contracted impeachment agents Barry Berke and Norm Eisen (pictured below), are attempting to reframe a collapsing impeachment and pull-in White House participation._
> 
> _Chairman Nadler has announced a December 4th hearing with a panel of democrat selected constitutional lawyers and legal ‘experts’, to discuss the procedural framework of an impeachment process. As Nadler states: “Our first task is to explore the framework put in place to respond to serious allegations of impeachable misconduct”. So the HJC initial objective to build their narrative is to explain what the impeachment process is about._​
Click to expand...

That has absolutely nothing to do with which witnesses trump can and cannot call. Not a thing. You are one odd duck, Bri.


----------



## beagle9

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> only experts on the Constitution are being allowed by Nadler.
> 
> 
> 
> False. I would say you just made that up, but really you are regurgitating what some lying blogger said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HJC Chairman Nadler Attempts to Reframe “Impeachment Inquiry” With “Groundwork Hearing” – Before Receiving Impeachment Inquiry Report – Violating Their Own Resolution Process…
> 
> _*HJC Chairman Nadler Attempts to Reframe “Impeachment Inquiry” With “Groundwork Hearing” – Before Receiving Impeachment Inquiry Report – Violating Their Own Resolution Process…*_
> 
> _ Posted on November 26, 2019 by sundance_
> 
> _House Judiciary Committee (HJC) Chairman Jerry Nadler, together with Lawfare contracted impeachment agents Barry Berke and Norm Eisen (pictured below), are attempting to reframe a collapsing impeachment and pull-in White House participation._
> 
> _Chairman Nadler has announced a December 4th hearing with a panel of democrat selected constitutional lawyers and legal ‘experts’, to discuss the procedural framework of an impeachment process. As Nadler states: “Our first task is to explore the framework put in place to respond to serious allegations of impeachable misconduct”. So the HJC initial objective to build their narrative is to explain what the impeachment process is about._​
Click to expand...

You know if the demoncrats weren't guilty of a coup ever since Trump was elected, and spying even before he was elected in order to protect the agenda of the deep state, we might take this latest bullcrap attempt as something serious. However since we know what has taken place in the last three years and before, there is no way we can seriously consider anything the demoncrats pull at this point as legit. It is pure political theater, and it shows the desperation of their party, and their last attempt at using government power to thwart the will of the American people for whom want nothing to do with a demoncrat run America any longer.


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> only experts on the Constitution are being allowed by Nadler.
> 
> 
> 
> False. I would say you just made that up, but really you are regurgitating what some lying blogger said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HJC Chairman Nadler Attempts to Reframe “Impeachment Inquiry” With “Groundwork Hearing” – Before Receiving Impeachment Inquiry Report – Violating Their Own Resolution Process…
> 
> _*HJC Chairman Nadler Attempts to Reframe “Impeachment Inquiry” With “Groundwork Hearing” – Before Receiving Impeachment Inquiry Report – Violating Their Own Resolution Process…*_
> 
> _ Posted on November 26, 2019 by sundance_
> 
> _House Judiciary Committee (HJC) Chairman Jerry Nadler, together with Lawfare contracted impeachment agents Barry Berke and Norm Eisen (pictured below), are attempting to reframe a collapsing impeachment and pull-in White House participation._
> 
> _Chairman Nadler has announced a December 4th hearing with a panel of democrat selected constitutional lawyers and legal ‘experts’, to discuss the procedural framework of an impeachment process. As Nadler states: “Our first task is to explore the framework put in place to respond to serious allegations of impeachable misconduct”. So the HJC initial objective to build their narrative is to explain what the impeachment process is about._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has absolutely nothing to do with which witnesses trump can and cannot call. Not a thing. You are one odd duck, Bri.
Click to expand...

Show us where Nadler says the Repubs can call any witness they like.


----------



## bripat9643

beagle9 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> only experts on the Constitution are being allowed by Nadler.
> 
> 
> 
> False. I would say you just made that up, but really you are regurgitating what some lying blogger said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HJC Chairman Nadler Attempts to Reframe “Impeachment Inquiry” With “Groundwork Hearing” – Before Receiving Impeachment Inquiry Report – Violating Their Own Resolution Process…
> 
> _*HJC Chairman Nadler Attempts to Reframe “Impeachment Inquiry” With “Groundwork Hearing” – Before Receiving Impeachment Inquiry Report – Violating Their Own Resolution Process…*_
> 
> _ Posted on November 26, 2019 by sundance_
> 
> _House Judiciary Committee (HJC) Chairman Jerry Nadler, together with Lawfare contracted impeachment agents Barry Berke and Norm Eisen (pictured below), are attempting to reframe a collapsing impeachment and pull-in White House participation._
> 
> _Chairman Nadler has announced a December 4th hearing with a panel of democrat selected constitutional lawyers and legal ‘experts’, to discuss the procedural framework of an impeachment process. As Nadler states: “Our first task is to explore the framework put in place to respond to serious allegations of impeachable misconduct”. So the HJC initial objective to build their narrative is to explain what the impeachment process is about._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know if the demoncrats weren't guilty of a coup ever since Trump was elected, and spying even before he was elected in order to protect the agenda of the deep state, we might take this latest bullcrap attempt as something serious. However since we know what has taken place in the last three years and before, there is no way we can seriously consider anything the demoncrats pull at this point as legit. It is pure political theater, and it shows the desperation of their party, and their last attempt at using government power to thwart the will of the American people for whom want nothing to do with a demoncrat run America any longer.
Click to expand...

The Dims have become a running joke.  I don't see how these idiots can walk around in public.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> only experts on the Constitution are being allowed by Nadler.
> 
> 
> 
> False. I would say you just made that up, but really you are regurgitating what some lying blogger said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HJC Chairman Nadler Attempts to Reframe “Impeachment Inquiry” With “Groundwork Hearing” – Before Receiving Impeachment Inquiry Report – Violating Their Own Resolution Process…
> 
> _*HJC Chairman Nadler Attempts to Reframe “Impeachment Inquiry” With “Groundwork Hearing” – Before Receiving Impeachment Inquiry Report – Violating Their Own Resolution Process…*_
> 
> _ Posted on November 26, 2019 by sundance_
> 
> _House Judiciary Committee (HJC) Chairman Jerry Nadler, together with Lawfare contracted impeachment agents Barry Berke and Norm Eisen (pictured below), are attempting to reframe a collapsing impeachment and pull-in White House participation._
> 
> _Chairman Nadler has announced a December 4th hearing with a panel of democrat selected constitutional lawyers and legal ‘experts’, to discuss the procedural framework of an impeachment process. As Nadler states: “Our first task is to explore the framework put in place to respond to serious allegations of impeachable misconduct”. So the HJC initial objective to build their narrative is to explain what the impeachment process is about._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has absolutely nothing to do with which witnesses trump can and cannot call. Not a thing. You are one odd duck, Bri.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us where Nadler says the Repubs can call any witness they like.
Click to expand...

Haha, no, you're not going to slither out from under your error. You are tasked with showing us proof of your (made up) claim about the witnesses trump can call. 

Or we can just move on...


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> only experts on the Constitution are being allowed by Nadler.
> 
> 
> 
> False. I would say you just made that up, but really you are regurgitating what some lying blogger said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HJC Chairman Nadler Attempts to Reframe “Impeachment Inquiry” With “Groundwork Hearing” – Before Receiving Impeachment Inquiry Report – Violating Their Own Resolution Process…
> 
> _*HJC Chairman Nadler Attempts to Reframe “Impeachment Inquiry” With “Groundwork Hearing” – Before Receiving Impeachment Inquiry Report – Violating Their Own Resolution Process…*_
> 
> _ Posted on November 26, 2019 by sundance_
> 
> _House Judiciary Committee (HJC) Chairman Jerry Nadler, together with Lawfare contracted impeachment agents Barry Berke and Norm Eisen (pictured below), are attempting to reframe a collapsing impeachment and pull-in White House participation._
> 
> _Chairman Nadler has announced a December 4th hearing with a panel of democrat selected constitutional lawyers and legal ‘experts’, to discuss the procedural framework of an impeachment process. As Nadler states: “Our first task is to explore the framework put in place to respond to serious allegations of impeachable misconduct”. So the HJC initial objective to build their narrative is to explain what the impeachment process is about._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has absolutely nothing to do with which witnesses trump can and cannot call. Not a thing. You are one odd duck, Bri.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us where Nadler says the Repubs can call any witness they like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, no, you're not going to slither out from under your error. You are tasked with showing us proof of your (made up) claim about the witnesses trump can call.
> 
> Or we can just move on...
Click to expand...

Nadler said the following, numskull: "_Chairman Nadler has announced a December 4th hearing with a *panel of democrat selected constitutional lawyers and legal ‘experts’"*_


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> only experts on the Constitution are being allowed by Nadler.
> 
> 
> 
> False. I would say you just made that up, but really you are regurgitating what some lying blogger said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HJC Chairman Nadler Attempts to Reframe “Impeachment Inquiry” With “Groundwork Hearing” – Before Receiving Impeachment Inquiry Report – Violating Their Own Resolution Process…
> 
> _*HJC Chairman Nadler Attempts to Reframe “Impeachment Inquiry” With “Groundwork Hearing” – Before Receiving Impeachment Inquiry Report – Violating Their Own Resolution Process…*_
> 
> _ Posted on November 26, 2019 by sundance_
> 
> _House Judiciary Committee (HJC) Chairman Jerry Nadler, together with Lawfare contracted impeachment agents Barry Berke and Norm Eisen (pictured below), are attempting to reframe a collapsing impeachment and pull-in White House participation._
> 
> _Chairman Nadler has announced a December 4th hearing with a panel of democrat selected constitutional lawyers and legal ‘experts’, to discuss the procedural framework of an impeachment process. As Nadler states: “Our first task is to explore the framework put in place to respond to serious allegations of impeachable misconduct”. So the HJC initial objective to build their narrative is to explain what the impeachment process is about._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has absolutely nothing to do with which witnesses trump can and cannot call. Not a thing. You are one odd duck, Bri.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us where Nadler says the Repubs can call any witness they like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, no, you're not going to slither out from under your error. You are tasked with showing us proof of your (made up) claim about the witnesses trump can call.
> 
> Or we can just move on...
Click to expand...


What part of "_Chairman Nadler has announced a December 4th hearing with a panel of *democrat selected constitutional lawyers and legal ‘experts’, *didn't you understand?_


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> False. I would say you just made that up, but really you are regurgitating what some lying blogger said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HJC Chairman Nadler Attempts to Reframe “Impeachment Inquiry” With “Groundwork Hearing” – Before Receiving Impeachment Inquiry Report – Violating Their Own Resolution Process…
> 
> _*HJC Chairman Nadler Attempts to Reframe “Impeachment Inquiry” With “Groundwork Hearing” – Before Receiving Impeachment Inquiry Report – Violating Their Own Resolution Process…*_
> 
> _ Posted on November 26, 2019 by sundance_
> 
> _House Judiciary Committee (HJC) Chairman Jerry Nadler, together with Lawfare contracted impeachment agents Barry Berke and Norm Eisen (pictured below), are attempting to reframe a collapsing impeachment and pull-in White House participation._
> 
> _Chairman Nadler has announced a December 4th hearing with a panel of democrat selected constitutional lawyers and legal ‘experts’, to discuss the procedural framework of an impeachment process. As Nadler states: “Our first task is to explore the framework put in place to respond to serious allegations of impeachable misconduct”. So the HJC initial objective to build their narrative is to explain what the impeachment process is about._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has absolutely nothing to do with which witnesses trump can and cannot call. Not a thing. You are one odd duck, Bri.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us where Nadler says the Repubs can call any witness they like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, no, you're not going to slither out from under your error. You are tasked with showing us proof of your (made up) claim about the witnesses trump can call.
> 
> Or we can just move on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nadler said the following, numskull: "_Chairman Nadler has announced a December 4th hearing with a *panel of democrat selected constitutional lawyers and legal ‘experts’"*_
Click to expand...

Which, again, has absolutely nothing to do with which witnesses trump can and cannot call.

They have imposed a deadline of December 6th on trump to submit his list of witnesses. That hearing is december 4th. So, Peabody, unless you own a cartoon time machine, you might want to reconsider your position.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> We used to be proud of those agencies.
> 
> All it took is one socialist scumbag to destroy that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DumBama came with more than himself and family, he brought Chicago with him.  Trump is trying to turn Chicago DC back to Washington DC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean he's trying to change it to the Don Corealone NY City.  When they do a movie about Rumps time as President, they won't be able to find an actor to play him in his mind.  Marlon Brando died.  But maybe they can get some hack to just stuff his mouth full of toilet paper and mumble the part anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really feel bad for people like you, so prone to the power of suggestion.  You really should try thinking for yourself once in a while.  It's a very liberating feeling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, the old, "Look over there" deflection routine.  You can't get around the facts, you can only do what you are doing and try and deflect away from them.  Sorry, the sell by date is already run out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had Schiff Face never come out with that stupid Mafia skit he tried to pull off unsuccessfully, the thought of Trump being a mob boss would have never crossed your mind.  But he understood that even if called out on it, people like you ate it up for lunch and can't get the taste out of your mouth.
Click to expand...


I saw the correlation of a Mob Boss long ago.


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HJC Chairman Nadler Attempts to Reframe “Impeachment Inquiry” With “Groundwork Hearing” – Before Receiving Impeachment Inquiry Report – Violating Their Own Resolution Process…
> 
> _*HJC Chairman Nadler Attempts to Reframe “Impeachment Inquiry” With “Groundwork Hearing” – Before Receiving Impeachment Inquiry Report – Violating Their Own Resolution Process…*_
> 
> _ Posted on November 26, 2019 by sundance_
> 
> _House Judiciary Committee (HJC) Chairman Jerry Nadler, together with Lawfare contracted impeachment agents Barry Berke and Norm Eisen (pictured below), are attempting to reframe a collapsing impeachment and pull-in White House participation._
> 
> _Chairman Nadler has announced a December 4th hearing with a panel of democrat selected constitutional lawyers and legal ‘experts’, to discuss the procedural framework of an impeachment process. As Nadler states: “Our first task is to explore the framework put in place to respond to serious allegations of impeachable misconduct”. So the HJC initial objective to build their narrative is to explain what the impeachment process is about._​
> 
> 
> 
> That has absolutely nothing to do with which witnesses trump can and cannot call. Not a thing. You are one odd duck, Bri.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us where Nadler says the Repubs can call any witness they like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, no, you're not going to slither out from under your error. You are tasked with showing us proof of your (made up) claim about the witnesses trump can call.
> 
> Or we can just move on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nadler said the following, numskull: "_Chairman Nadler has announced a December 4th hearing with a *panel of democrat selected constitutional lawyers and legal ‘experts’"*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which, again, has absolutely nothing to do with which witnesses trump can and cannot call.
> 
> They have imposed a deadline of December 6th on trump to submit his list of witnesses. That hearing is december 4th. So, Peabody, unless you own a cartoon time machine, you might want to reconsider your position.
Click to expand...

It has everything to do with which witnesses trump can and cannot call, dumbass.  However, they still get to approve the list, so your claim that Trump can get whatever witnesses he wants is obviously false.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> DumBama came with more than himself and family, he brought Chicago with him.  Trump is trying to turn Chicago DC back to Washington DC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean he's trying to change it to the Don Corealone NY City.  When they do a movie about Rumps time as President, they won't be able to find an actor to play him in his mind.  Marlon Brando died.  But maybe they can get some hack to just stuff his mouth full of toilet paper and mumble the part anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really feel bad for people like you, so prone to the power of suggestion.  You really should try thinking for yourself once in a while.  It's a very liberating feeling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, the old, "Look over there" deflection routine.  You can't get around the facts, you can only do what you are doing and try and deflect away from them.  Sorry, the sell by date is already run out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had Schiff Face never come out with that stupid Mafia skit he tried to pull off unsuccessfully, the thought of Trump being a mob boss would have never crossed your mind.  But he understood that even if called out on it, people like you ate it up for lunch and can't get the taste out of your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw the correlation of a Mob Boss long ago.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

edward37 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm . . . . no. They were invited to call only the witnesses that Komrade Schiff allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> False. Goddamn you people are so misinformed. Step outside the bubble. Read some news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have read plenty of news.  Show me where they where invited to call any witnesses they chose.
> 
> If you're referring to the next set of hearings, only experts on the Constitution are being allowed by Nadler.  We don't need no stinking committee to tell us what the Constitution means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  tell that to Trump,,,He might make you an adviser ,,,,,with a security clearance like his daughter and son in law
Click to expand...


You mean if you were President, you wouldn't give your daughter security clearance?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

beagle9 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And BTW  ray and other republican traitors here  We know it won't pass the cowardly repubs in the senate BUT it will let America see the cowards for what they are ,and it might even lose the senate for the yellow belly's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm thinking just the opposite.  Americans don't like impeachment no matter who it is.  If it's a real crime, that might be different.  But they're trying to impeach over a phone call; a silly little phone call.  The charges the Democrats are leveling never happened.  There was no quid pro quo, Trump never mentioned military or any US aid, and Trump never got anything in return once it was released.
> 
> Their entire focus since they took leadership of the House was to find a way to try and get rid of Trump--a President that was elected by the people.
> 
> So I'm figuring that since they are losing ground with Independents, they are also risking losing leadership of the House.  Correct, the Americans in the Senate will not vote for impeachment based on he said-she said, assumptions, or extremely partisan interpretations.  Until Democrats can demonstrate they have mind reading abilities, the charges of what Trump was thinking when he withheld aid cannot be proven beyond a reasonable doubt.  It's just a silly excuse to try and overturn the will of the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder why it is that if it is known that Trump is a victim of a multi-pronged political ASSASINATION, that treason trials aren't immediately conducted as a result of it all ??
> 
> In the Nuremberg trials, we see the results of the justice brought to bare against a cult that formed into the Nazi party, and one that had caused great damage unto the German nation in which has lasted for decades upon decades afterwards.  These things taking place today are just as serious as it was in those days, yet it is toyed with on and on with no serious consequences ???
> 
> The agenda being forced upon the nation by the crats, is seemingly similar to the Nazis and their movement to create a police state, and a government run "oppressed" nation in order to achieve their ultimate goals.
Click to expand...


Democrats are slow learners.  They do knee jerk things and regret them later.  If they proceed with this, even though they have no chance in the Senate, the next Dem President with a Republican led House will get the same treatment, maybe even worse. 

These are just not smart people.  What they should have done is show some bipartisanship for things they could meet on, such as healthcare, prescription drugs, the border and immigration.  If they showed people they are willing to do things to better the country, maybe people would consider them to retain leadership in the House, and perhaps consider a Democrat President in 2024.  

But it's all or nothing with them.  They either get the entire federal government, or nothing at all.  During the next election, people have to ask themselves what has the Democrat led Congress accomplished since they took leadership besides Get Trump???


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bripat9643 said:


> t has everything to do with which witnesses trump can and cannot call, dumbass.


I has absolutely nothing to do with that, nor does one word of any of your linked articles (that you did not read) mention any restrictions on any witnesses he may or may not call.. At all. Nor have you even attempted to connect those dots. You are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> t has everything to do with which witnesses trump can and cannot call, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> I has absolutely nothing to do with that, nor does one word of any of your linked articles (that you did not read) mention any restrictions on any witnesses he may or may not call.. At all. Nor have you even attempted to connect those dots. You are embarrassing yourself.
Click to expand...

How much are you willing to bet that Schiff-for-Brains will not testify before the Judiciary Committee?


----------



## LilOlLady

Trump supporters have to be slimy bat shit just like him. He does nothing for the country because he is a narcist who does nothing that does not benefit himself. He is a shit-hole of a president of all shit-holes. And other shit hole countries are laughing their ass off at him. He is a joke in America.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

LilOlLady said:


> Trump supporters have to be slimy bat shit just like him. He does nothing for the country because he is a narcist who does nothing that does not benefit himself. He is a shit-hole of a president of all shit-holes. And other shit hole countries are laughing their ass off at him. He is a joke in America.



The only jokes in America are those who vote based on personality instead of accomplishments.


----------



## Ropey

Another one bites the dust.

And more to come.

Fake news gonna fake.


----------



## NotYourBody

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> DumBama came with more than himself and family, he brought Chicago with him.  Trump is trying to turn Chicago DC back to Washington DC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean he's trying to change it to the Don Corealone NY City.  When they do a movie about Rumps time as President, they won't be able to find an actor to play him in his mind.  Marlon Brando died.  But maybe they can get some hack to just stuff his mouth full of toilet paper and mumble the part anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really feel bad for people like you, so prone to the power of suggestion.  You really should try thinking for yourself once in a while.  It's a very liberating feeling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, the old, "Look over there" deflection routine.  You can't get around the facts, you can only do what you are doing and try and deflect away from them.  Sorry, the sell by date is already run out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had Schiff Face never come out with that stupid Mafia skit he tried to pull off unsuccessfully, the thought of Trump being a mob boss would have never crossed your mind.  But he understood that even if called out on it, people like you ate it up for lunch and can't get the taste out of your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw the correlation of a Mob Boss long ago.
Click to expand...

Me too. Back when he called Micheal Cohen a 'rat' and tried to intimidate witnesses through his twitter account. 

Shiffs parody of the phone call didn't really come across as a mob tactic, imo.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> t has everything to do with which witnesses trump can and cannot call, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> I has absolutely nothing to do with that, nor does one word of any of your linked articles (that you did not read) mention any restrictions on any witnesses he may or may not call.. At all. Nor have you even attempted to connect those dots. You are embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much are you willing to bet that Schiff-for-Brains will not testify before the Judiciary Committee?
Click to expand...

Pfft, you must be smoking crack. This hot air about calling Schiff is going to go in the same file as the bitchy whining about trump not being able to participate in the hearings, or the hearings being behind closed doors. The second Schiff says, "Go ahead, call me up!", the GOP pussies will run for the hills.


----------



## beagle9

LilOlLady said:


> Trump supporters have to be slimy bat shit just like him. He does nothing for the country because he is a narcist who does nothing that does not benefit himself. He is a shit-hole of a president of all shit-holes. And other shit hole countries are laughing their ass off at him. He is a joke in America.


He does nothing for the country(?) in which is a bald face lie, and further more why is it keeping the demos from doing anything for the country ?? Using excuses has become the demos mantra of today.


----------



## bripat9643

LilOlLady said:


> Trump supporters have to be slimy bat shit just like him. He does nothing for the country because he is a narcist who does nothing that does not benefit himself. He is a shit-hole of a president of all shit-holes. And other shit hole countries are laughing their ass off at him. He is a joke in America.


What do Democrats do for the country, spend us into bankruptcy?  Trump does what we want, keeps government in check, cuts regulations, and cuts taxes.  I realize parasites don't derive any benefits from a booming economy, but hardworking productive Americans appreciate it.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

NotYourBody said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean he's trying to change it to the Don Corealone NY City.  When they do a movie about Rumps time as President, they won't be able to find an actor to play him in his mind.  Marlon Brando died.  But maybe they can get some hack to just stuff his mouth full of toilet paper and mumble the part anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really feel bad for people like you, so prone to the power of suggestion.  You really should try thinking for yourself once in a while.  It's a very liberating feeling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, the old, "Look over there" deflection routine.  You can't get around the facts, you can only do what you are doing and try and deflect away from them.  Sorry, the sell by date is already run out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had Schiff Face never come out with that stupid Mafia skit he tried to pull off unsuccessfully, the thought of Trump being a mob boss would have never crossed your mind.  But he understood that even if called out on it, people like you ate it up for lunch and can't get the taste out of your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw the correlation of a Mob Boss long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too. Back when he called Micheal Cohen a 'rat' and tried to intimidate witnesses through his twitter account.
> 
> Shiffs parody of the phone call didn't really come across as a mob tactic, imo.
Click to expand...


He didn't do anything as a mob tactic.  He tried to make Trump look as if he was some sort of mob leader.  Since he knew he really had nothing on Trump, the best he could do is attempt to demonize him.


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> t has everything to do with which witnesses trump can and cannot call, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> I has absolutely nothing to do with that, nor does one word of any of your linked articles (that you did not read) mention any restrictions on any witnesses he may or may not call.. At all. Nor have you even attempted to connect those dots. You are embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much are you willing to bet that Schiff-for-Brains will not testify before the Judiciary Committee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfft, you must be smoking crack. This hot air about calling Schiff is going to go in the same file as the bitchy whining about trump not being able to participate in the hearings, or the hearings being behind closed doors. The second Schiff says, "Go ahead, call me up!", the GOP pussies will run for the hills.
Click to expand...

So you admit that the Republicans can't call the witnesses they want.  They will when this goes to the Senate.  It will be fun watching Schiff-for-Brains sweat.

The Repubs won't run for the hills because there are plenty of questions they want to ask him, like when he first met the whistleblower and what part his staff played in assembling his "complaint."


----------



## Zorro!

Is it possible to impeach a president in a full employment economy?

Absent a statutory high crime and broad bipartisan support, no.

Such common sense reasoning is lost on Democrats in Washington, along with their enablers in the deep state and the mainstream media—all of whom are still outraged after three years that Donald Trump was elected president and is still sitting comfortably in the White House. It is easy to advise them to “get over it.” They are not going to get over it, and will spend the rest of their working lives trying to exact revenge for that outrageous assault on their presumed status as powerbrokers and arbiters of political morality in Washington. That is one reason why they must impeach the President: they are determined to put him in his place.

With peace and prosperity, good luck.  With the drumbeat for impeachment coming from their base, along with the news outlets, who see impeachment as beneficial for their circulation, ratings, and advertising fees, they've gone too far into it to turn back now. Democrats are in danger of walking into a trap that President Trump will spring on them next November.

Elderly Democrats look back fondly on a semi-magical period summarized by the word “Watergate,” when they drove Richard Nixon from office. A major factor in Nixon’s demise was a collapsing economy in 1973 and 1974, set off by the first Arab oil embargo, which drove his popularity down into the 20 to 30 percent range by the time he resigned in August of 1974. Nixon made plenty of mistakes—hiring a liberal operative as White House counsel (John Dean), appointing a Kennedy ally as his Attorney General (Elliot Richardson), and taping his private White House conversations—the latter on the advice of his predecessor, Lyndon Johnson. But these mistakes alone would not have brought him down without the economic troubles that eroded his standing with the voters, and forced Republican leaders in the Senate to advise him to resign.

The Clinton impeachment took place in a completely different environment. The House of Representatives voted to impeach President Clinton in December of 1998 for committing perjury before a grand jury in a civil case, after months of investigations and hearings. The Senate acquitted him on those charges in February (1999), on a party line vote. During that period, in 1998 and 1999, the U.S. economy was on a roll, fueled by favorable interest rates, a balanced federal budget, divided government in Washington, and peaceful conditions abroad. During 1998 and 1999 the U.S. economy grew by 4.5 and 4.8 percent in real (inflation adjusted) terms. The stock market advanced by 20 percent between September of 1998 and February of 1999—the five or six months during which impeachment and trial took place. Clinton’s popularity in the Gallup survey was well over 50 percent when the process began, and it improved steadily as impeachment went forward. The public, assaying the conditions at home and abroad, did not want to destabilize the situation by getting rid of the President on the basis of something that may have been a crime, but a “low” crime not important enough to justify removal. The voters saw Al Gore waiting in the wings, and decided that they were better off with the Clinton they knew than with the Gore they did not.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> t has everything to do with which witnesses trump can and cannot call, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> I has absolutely nothing to do with that, nor does one word of any of your linked articles (that you did not read) mention any restrictions on any witnesses he may or may not call.. At all. Nor have you even attempted to connect those dots. You are embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much are you willing to bet that Schiff-for-Brains will not testify before the Judiciary Committee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfft, you must be smoking crack. This hot air about calling Schiff is going to go in the same file as the bitchy whining about trump not being able to participate in the hearings, or the hearings being behind closed doors. The second Schiff says, "Go ahead, call me up!", the GOP pussies will run for the hills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit that the Republicans can't call the witnesses they want.  They will when this goes to the Senate.  It will be fun watching Schiff-for-Brains sweat.
> 
> The Repubs won't run for the hills because there are plenty of questions they want to ask him, like when he first met the whistleblower and what part his staff played in assembling his "complaint."
Click to expand...


Schiff made the Invitation for Rump and his representatives to contribute starting next week.  Rump and his merry band of Criminals are silent on that.  They leave that for you to keep lying out your kiester about how they can't be represented.  They can't be represented if they don't show up.  Of course, if the band of merry criminals do show up, they stand to be slammed into a chair for about a 4 hour question and answer period of their own criminal activity.


----------



## bripat9643

Daryl Hunt said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> t has everything to do with which witnesses trump can and cannot call, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> I has absolutely nothing to do with that, nor does one word of any of your linked articles (that you did not read) mention any restrictions on any witnesses he may or may not call.. At all. Nor have you even attempted to connect those dots. You are embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much are you willing to bet that Schiff-for-Brains will not testify before the Judiciary Committee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfft, you must be smoking crack. This hot air about calling Schiff is going to go in the same file as the bitchy whining about trump not being able to participate in the hearings, or the hearings being behind closed doors. The second Schiff says, "Go ahead, call me up!", the GOP pussies will run for the hills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit that the Republicans can't call the witnesses they want.  They will when this goes to the Senate.  It will be fun watching Schiff-for-Brains sweat.
> 
> The Repubs won't run for the hills because there are plenty of questions they want to ask him, like when he first met the whistleblower and what part his staff played in assembling his "complaint."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schiff made the Invitation for Rump and his representatives to contribute starting next week.  Rump and his merry band of Criminals are silent on that.  They leave that for you to keep lying out your kiester about how they can't be represented.  They can't be represented if they don't show up.  Of course, if the band of merry criminals do show up, they stand to be slammed into a chair for about a 4 hour question and answer period of their own criminal activity.
Click to expand...

"Contribute?"  Are you serious?  You want Trump to "contribute" to his own lynching?  How fucking stupid can you possibly be?  Neither Trump nor the Republicans are interested in "contributing."  They aren't interested in having one witness for every three the Democrats have.  They aren't interested in Nadler having veto power on their witness or their questions.  What they want is due process.  They want equal treatment.  They want justice.  They don't want to "contribute" like some inmate in a concentration camp "contributes" to the Nazi war effort.

You are Stalinist to the bone.


----------



## Zorro!

THE MOUNTAIN LABORED AND BROUGHT FORTH A MOUSE: This impeachment drive is a huge political bust for Democrats.






House Speaker Nancy Pelosi and Rep. Adam Schiff haven’t gotten any closer to convincing a single Senate Republican to remove the president. It’s highly probable that a Senate trial run by Republicans, with new witnesses and evidence, would further corrode the Democrats’ case.

The Left  pretends that Senate Republicans are members of a reactionary Trump cult, but if there had been incontrovertible proof of “bribery,” a number of them would be compelled to act differently. No such evidence was provided.

Adding an obstruction article, based on the Mueller report, would only make the proceedings even more intractably partisan. Yet the recent push to force White House counsel Don McGahn to testify suggests Democrats could be headed in that direction.

We can look forward to a Senate trial with more Ukrainian drama. Far from weakening Trump in 2020, the story might end up dragging Joe Biden into a defensive posture. Journalists perfunctorily refer to anything related to Ukrainians or the Bidens as a “conspiracy theory,” but it’s clear that Hunter Biden was cashing in on his father’s influence, and it’s still unclear what Joe Biden did about it.

Republicans have already requested transcripts of conversations between Biden and then-Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko over the vice president’s requests to fire Viktor Shokin. It’s going to become a difficult story to ignore.

Democrats claimed that polls were irrelevant because impeachment was a moral and patriotic imperative. Once national support spiked, numbers suddenly mattered very much, and the usual suspects couldn’t stop talking about them. What most polls now confirm is that while Americans were paying attention to the breathless media coverage, public support for the inquiry is at best stagnant and probably declining.

The FiveThirtyEight average for support among independents topped out at 47.7 percent in late October. It sank to 41 percent during the hearings. A November Politico/Morning Consult poll found that voter opposition to the impeachment inquiry is at its highest point since it started asking the question.

Will support for impeachment miraculously surge upward in battleground states such as Wisconsin as the election approaches? It seems unlikely.

Democrats and the media have covered every development of the many investigations into Trump, tending into histrionics. That has, in many ways, obscured legitimate criticism of the president. By constantly overpromising and underdelivering, Democrats have guaranteed not only skepticism but apathy from voters.


----------



## charwin95

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they can. I've voted Republican every presidential election except this last one when I did not vote for Trump.
> 
> I thought I was more conservative before Trump came along. He helped me realize that I no longer wanted any part of the GOP haterade.
> 
> I can't imagine I will ever go back to that flawed way of thinking and I'll NEVER trust the Republican party again. N.E.V.E.R. What a betrayal of people who thought right was right and wrong was wrong.
> 
> And to top it all off, they don't believe in science.
> 
> Republicans are gross. Just fucking gross.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to see a physician quick. Your party comparison meter is broken big time.
> 
> There is no way that you can take the last 35 years or more, and know where this nation had gone in those years, and then think that what just happened in 2016 was a bad thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I certainly can think Trump is a bad thing. He's stupid, can barely read, lies on an hourly basis, cozies up to murdering dictators, alienates our allies, and doesn't believe in science just to name a few reasons.
> 
> He's a fucking disaster. He's putting farmers out of business and putting them on farmer welfare. He separated children from their families and cannot get them back together because they did not keep records.
> 
> Trump is WAY out of his league. He can't do the job because he's not smart enough.
> 
> Republicans had far better candidates to choose from, and they chose Trump. SMDH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no idea WTF you're talking about.  DumBama separated families as well.  The MSM even published pictures of kids in cages and tried to pass it off as if it was recent.  Then it was discovered those were picture from  the Hussein era.  You people on the left support leaders that invite these illegals to our country, then complain when one of our leaders have to deal with the problem you leftists created.
> 
> Nobody put more people on welfare than DumBama.  Between Commie Care and doubling the food stamp role, compare that to Trump any day of the week.  Under Trump, we have a 50 year record low in unemployment, and more jobs than Americans to do them.  And yes, with Republicans in charge, a reduction of government dependency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should know better posting these nonsense.
> 1. Obama separated families cases by cases who has criminal records. Trump separated families in general and still separate them and caged children as we speak today.
> 
> 2. Obama faced recessions from the collapse of the real estate markets. Lots of Americans declared bankruptcy. At the same time GOPs assholes tried very hard to make him look bad. Is one of the primary reasons people applied food stamps and welfare.
> 
> 3. The left invited these illegals? You’ve been brainwashed by your groups making left look bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DumBama expanded the welfare roles by expanding the criteria to apply.  It didn't start to come back down until Republican Governors began to institute state requirements in which to collect.
> 
> Yes, Democrats invite immigrants with their sanctuary cities, and now sanctuary states.  Allowing them to get drivers licenses, and loans from banks, their refusal, and in some cities, laws that prohibit law enforcement from contacting ICE when they have a criminal alien in custody.  In one case a Governor warning of ICE raids for them to hide.  The longest government shutdown in history over stopping additional walls from being built.  Yes, inviting them into this country.
Click to expand...


You admitted to me you are racist piece of shit and totally hate minorities. 

So. Tell me what is the credibility or any of what you are lying about? Just pure BULLSHIT. 


Obama is and was respected both domestic and international with high remarks. 

Trump is a horrible person and nothing but a piece of crap. Foreigners called him retarded.


----------



## bripat9643

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to see a physician quick. Your party comparison meter is broken big time.
> 
> There is no way that you can take the last 35 years or more, and know where this nation had gone in those years, and then think that what just happened in 2016 was a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I certainly can think Trump is a bad thing. He's stupid, can barely read, lies on an hourly basis, cozies up to murdering dictators, alienates our allies, and doesn't believe in science just to name a few reasons.
> 
> He's a fucking disaster. He's putting farmers out of business and putting them on farmer welfare. He separated children from their families and cannot get them back together because they did not keep records.
> 
> Trump is WAY out of his league. He can't do the job because he's not smart enough.
> 
> Republicans had far better candidates to choose from, and they chose Trump. SMDH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no idea WTF you're talking about.  DumBama separated families as well.  The MSM even published pictures of kids in cages and tried to pass it off as if it was recent.  Then it was discovered those were picture from  the Hussein era.  You people on the left support leaders that invite these illegals to our country, then complain when one of our leaders have to deal with the problem you leftists created.
> 
> Nobody put more people on welfare than DumBama.  Between Commie Care and doubling the food stamp role, compare that to Trump any day of the week.  Under Trump, we have a 50 year record low in unemployment, and more jobs than Americans to do them.  And yes, with Republicans in charge, a reduction of government dependency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should know better posting these nonsense.
> 1. Obama separated families cases by cases who has criminal records. Trump separated families in general and still separate them and caged children as we speak today.
> 
> 2. Obama faced recessions from the collapse of the real estate markets. Lots of Americans declared bankruptcy. At the same time GOPs assholes tried very hard to make him look bad. Is one of the primary reasons people applied food stamps and welfare.
> 
> 3. The left invited these illegals? You’ve been brainwashed by your groups making left look bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DumBama expanded the welfare roles by expanding the criteria to apply.  It didn't start to come back down until Republican Governors began to institute state requirements in which to collect.
> 
> Yes, Democrats invite immigrants with their sanctuary cities, and now sanctuary states.  Allowing them to get drivers licenses, and loans from banks, their refusal, and in some cities, laws that prohibit law enforcement from contacting ICE when they have a criminal alien in custody.  In one case a Governor warning of ICE raids for them to hide.  The longest government shutdown in history over stopping additional walls from being built.  Yes, inviting them into this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You admitted to me you are racist piece of shit and totally hate minorities.
> 
> So. Tell me what is the credibility or any of what you are lying about? Just pure BULLSHIT.
> 
> 
> Obama is and was respected both domestic and international with high remarks.
> 
> Trump is a horrible person and nothing but a piece of crap. Foreigners called him retarded.
Click to expand...

Obama is respected only by gullible morons like you.


----------



## toobfreak

LilOlLady said:


> Trump supporters have to be slimy bat shit just like him. He does nothing for the country because he is a narcist who does nothing that does not benefit himself. He is a shit-hole of a president of all shit-holes. And other shit hole countries are laughing their ass off at him. He is a joke in America.



So, if we paint him up black, we couldn't yell him and Obama apart?


----------



## charwin95

Ray From Cleveland said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporters have to be slimy bat shit just like him. He does nothing for the country because he is a narcist who does nothing that does not benefit himself. He is a shit-hole of a president of all shit-holes. And other shit hole countries are laughing their ass off at him. He is a joke in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only jokes in America are those who vote based on personality instead of accomplishments.
Click to expand...



What accomplishments? He lied almost every time he opened his mouth. 

Trump made Americans like a total joke a laughing stock all over the world. 

Lisa Page oh Lisa oh Lisa oh Lisa during one of his rally in October having orgasm ..... I got copy of that video from Europe with cc copy in Asia ..... Your low life disgusting president of the US. 

Siding and pardoning war crime Seal Eddie Gallagher. Fuck. 

And you still support this piece of shit president.


----------



## charwin95

Ropey said:


> Another one bites the dust.
> 
> And more to come.
> 
> Fake news gonna fake.



Good for Newsweek that is how it supposed to be. 

How about Fox News? Non stop lying propagandas for Trump? 

Especially Hannity. If there are non stop fake news it’s Fox. The trump news media network.


----------



## bripat9643

charwin95 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one bites the dust.
> 
> And more to come.
> 
> Fake news gonna fake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for Newsweek that is how it supposed to be.
> 
> How about Fox News? Non stop lying propagandas for Trump?
> 
> Especially Hannity. If there are non stop fake news it’s Fox. The trump news media network.
Click to expand...

What "lying propaganda" is that?


----------



## charwin95

beagle9 said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporters have to be slimy bat shit just like him. He does nothing for the country because he is a narcist who does nothing that does not benefit himself. He is a shit-hole of a president of all shit-holes. And other shit hole countries are laughing their ass off at him. He is a joke in America.
> 
> 
> 
> He does nothing for the country(?) in which is a bald face lie, and further more why is it keeping the demos from doing anything for the country ?? Using excuses has become the demos mantra of today.
Click to expand...


He is doing something as a president..... but this president is a total joke...

He doesn’t even know what he is doing with the economy. Except trying to sabotage it. This asshole has nothing to do with the booming economy. 

Do you know how many times cult followers like you tried to show me list of his BULLSHIT accomplishments? About zero or none. 
So tell me what is his accomplishments?


----------



## charwin95

bripat9643 said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporters have to be slimy bat shit just like him. He does nothing for the country because he is a narcist who does nothing that does not benefit himself. He is a shit-hole of a president of all shit-holes. And other shit hole countries are laughing their ass off at him. He is a joke in America.
> 
> 
> 
> What do Democrats do for the country, spend us into bankruptcy?  Trump does what we want, keeps government in check, cuts regulations, and cuts taxes.  I realize parasites don't derive any benefits from a booming economy, but hardworking productive Americans appreciate it.
Click to expand...


Did you check the current deficits?

What percentage of Americans benefited with his tax cuts? 

Keeps government in checks? This country is in chaos and crisis created by this lousy POTUS. 

Cut regulations? What benefits did we got from cutting regulations? 

Imposing tariffs hurting Americans. 

Please tell me how the hell this lousy dude even know what he is doing with the economy? He is a shit hole of president.


----------



## covfefe

*Everyone is lamenting the dysfunction and partisanship in Congress and the country, yet few seem to correctly point out the obvious root cause of the discord, the Republican Party. And no, it doesn’t cut both ways.

Democrats have never in the history of this country comported themselves like these fools. The party of being willfully stupid has enabled a religious-like sect of the electorate that has been brainwashed to follow the party line no matter what, even if your lying eyes and existential reality tell you otherwise.*

The congressional GOP has shown itself incapable of passing significant legislation with its asinine, intransigent cabals like the Freedom Caucus, and its gaming of the system with the Hastert Rule and Moscow Mitch’s hijacking of regular order in the Senate. And finally *they have enabled and blindly support the most corrupt, inept, money-grubbing, hate-mongering president in the history of the country.

Trump is guilty on all counts, and impeachment and removal should be a no-brainer* but for the equivocation, false-equivalence, double-talk and downright refusal of the GOP Congress to confront the truth, and what’s worse is that *all around him are also complicit in his betrayal of the American people and Constitution.* - MailTribune

*LOCK HIM UP!!!*


----------



## bripat9643

covfefe said:


> *Everyone is lamenting the dysfunction and partisanship in Congress and the country, yet few seem to correctly point out the obvious root cause of the discord, the Republican Party. And no, it doesn’t cut both ways.
> 
> Democrats have never in the history of this country comported themselves like these fools. The party of being willfully stupid has enabled a religious-like sect of the electorate that has been brainwashed to follow the party line no matter what, even if your lying eyes and existential reality tell you otherwise.*
> 
> The congressional GOP has shown itself incapable of passing significant legislation with its asinine, intransigent cabals like the Freedom Caucus, and its gaming of the system with the Hastert Rule and Moscow Mitch’s hijacking of regular order in the Senate. And finally *they have enabled and blindly support the most corrupt, inept, money-grubbing, hate-mongering president in the history of the country.
> 
> Trump is guilty on all counts, and impeachment and removal should be a no-brainer* but for the equivocation, false-equivalence, double-talk and downright refusal of the GOP Congress to confront the truth, and what’s worse is that *all around him are also complicit in his betrayal of the American people and Constitution.* - MailTribune
> 
> *LOCK HIM UP!!!*


The Dims are responsible, douchebag.  Dims comport themselves 1000 times worse.  Just consider the Kavanaugh hearings.   It's astounding to me that Dim Congress vermin can walk around in public.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Ray From Cleveland

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporters have to be slimy bat shit just like him. He does nothing for the country because he is a narcist who does nothing that does not benefit himself. He is a shit-hole of a president of all shit-holes. And other shit hole countries are laughing their ass off at him. He is a joke in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only jokes in America are those who vote based on personality instead of accomplishments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What accomplishments? He lied almost every time he opened his mouth.
> 
> Trump made Americans like a total joke a laughing stock all over the world.
> 
> Lisa Page oh Lisa oh Lisa oh Lisa during one of his rally in October having orgasm ..... I got copy of that video from Europe with cc copy in Asia ..... Your low life disgusting president of the US.
> 
> Siding and pardoning war crime Seal Eddie Gallagher. Fuck.
> 
> And you still support this piece of shit president.
Click to expand...


Oh I can tell you his accomplishments, but you follow the commie talking points book and say it was Obama, or that Trump had nothing to do with it.  It's simply dumb luck.  

Instead, I'll just let you seethe in that comment because you know I'm correct.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to see a physician quick. Your party comparison meter is broken big time.
> 
> There is no way that you can take the last 35 years or more, and know where this nation had gone in those years, and then think that what just happened in 2016 was a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I certainly can think Trump is a bad thing. He's stupid, can barely read, lies on an hourly basis, cozies up to murdering dictators, alienates our allies, and doesn't believe in science just to name a few reasons.
> 
> He's a fucking disaster. He's putting farmers out of business and putting them on farmer welfare. He separated children from their families and cannot get them back together because they did not keep records.
> 
> Trump is WAY out of his league. He can't do the job because he's not smart enough.
> 
> Republicans had far better candidates to choose from, and they chose Trump. SMDH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no idea WTF you're talking about.  DumBama separated families as well.  The MSM even published pictures of kids in cages and tried to pass it off as if it was recent.  Then it was discovered those were picture from  the Hussein era.  You people on the left support leaders that invite these illegals to our country, then complain when one of our leaders have to deal with the problem you leftists created.
> 
> Nobody put more people on welfare than DumBama.  Between Commie Care and doubling the food stamp role, compare that to Trump any day of the week.  Under Trump, we have a 50 year record low in unemployment, and more jobs than Americans to do them.  And yes, with Republicans in charge, a reduction of government dependency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should know better posting these nonsense.
> 1. Obama separated families cases by cases who has criminal records. Trump separated families in general and still separate them and caged children as we speak today.
> 
> 2. Obama faced recessions from the collapse of the real estate markets. Lots of Americans declared bankruptcy. At the same time GOPs assholes tried very hard to make him look bad. Is one of the primary reasons people applied food stamps and welfare.
> 
> 3. The left invited these illegals? You’ve been brainwashed by your groups making left look bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DumBama expanded the welfare roles by expanding the criteria to apply.  It didn't start to come back down until Republican Governors began to institute state requirements in which to collect.
> 
> Yes, Democrats invite immigrants with their sanctuary cities, and now sanctuary states.  Allowing them to get drivers licenses, and loans from banks, their refusal, and in some cities, laws that prohibit law enforcement from contacting ICE when they have a criminal alien in custody.  In one case a Governor warning of ICE raids for them to hide.  The longest government shutdown in history over stopping additional walls from being built.  Yes, inviting them into this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You admitted to me you are racist piece of shit and totally hate minorities.
> 
> So. Tell me what is the credibility or any of what you are lying about? Just pure BULLSHIT.
> 
> 
> Obama is and was respected both domestic and international with high remarks.
> 
> Trump is a horrible person and nothing but a piece of crap. Foreigners called him retarded.
Click to expand...



Obama OK’d $310 million in free legal advice to illegal immigrants

Obama gives free pass to businesses that hire illegals

Court Rules Illegal Aliens Can Sue over “Discriminatory Employment Policy” Requiring Green Cards - Judicial Watch

https://www.investors.com/usda-pushes-food-stamps-for-illegal-aliens/

Is Obama the 'food stamp president?'

New Mexico: Food stamp recipients must work 20 hours per week

Republicans won the food stamp war

Maine Food Stamp Work Requirement Cuts Non-Parent Caseload by 80 Percent

States follow Maine in declining federal funds for food stamps


----------



## beagle9

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporters have to be slimy bat shit just like him. He does nothing for the country because he is a narcist who does nothing that does not benefit himself. He is a shit-hole of a president of all shit-holes. And other shit hole countries are laughing their ass off at him. He is a joke in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only jokes in America are those who vote based on personality instead of accomplishments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What accomplishments? He lied almost every time he opened his mouth.
> 
> Trump made Americans like a total joke a laughing stock all over the world.
> 
> Lisa Page oh Lisa oh Lisa oh Lisa during one of his rally in October having orgasm ..... I got copy of that video from Europe with cc copy in Asia ..... Your low life disgusting president of the US.
> 
> Siding and pardoning war crime Seal Eddie Gallagher. Fuck.
> 
> And you still support this piece of shit president.
Click to expand...

Oh so Trump is the disgusting one all by his wittle lonesome, and this in regards to those two eh ?), even though this Lisa and that feller she liked had some sort of affair going on, and worse alledgedly collaborating with each other in order to take down a president maybe, but orange man bad ?? LOL 

Get help !!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

beagle9 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporters have to be slimy bat shit just like him. He does nothing for the country because he is a narcist who does nothing that does not benefit himself. He is a shit-hole of a president of all shit-holes. And other shit hole countries are laughing their ass off at him. He is a joke in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only jokes in America are those who vote based on personality instead of accomplishments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What accomplishments? He lied almost every time he opened his mouth.
> 
> Trump made Americans like a total joke a laughing stock all over the world.
> 
> Lisa Page oh Lisa oh Lisa oh Lisa during one of his rally in October having orgasm ..... I got copy of that video from Europe with cc copy in Asia ..... Your low life disgusting president of the US.
> 
> Siding and pardoning war crime Seal Eddie Gallagher. Fuck.
> 
> And you still support this piece of shit president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so Trump is the disgusting one all by his wittle lonesome, and this in regards to those two eh ?), even though this Lisa and that feller she liked had some sort of affair going on, and worse alledgedly collaborating with each other in order to take down a president maybe, but orange man bad ?? LOL
> 
> Get help !!
Click to expand...


They are entertaining.  Anything that goes wrong in this country, the Republicans are at fault.  Anything that goes right when Republicans are in charge, the Republicans had nothing to do with it.


----------



## beagle9

charwin95 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporters have to be slimy bat shit just like him. He does nothing for the country because he is a narcist who does nothing that does not benefit himself. He is a shit-hole of a president of all shit-holes. And other shit hole countries are laughing their ass off at him. He is a joke in America.
> 
> 
> 
> He does nothing for the country(?) in which is a bald face lie, and further more why is it keeping the demos from doing anything for the country ?? Using excuses has become the demos mantra of today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is doing something as a president..... but this president is a total joke...
> 
> He doesn’t even know what he is doing with the economy. Except trying to sabotage it. This asshole has nothing to do with the booming economy.
> 
> Do you know how many times cult followers like you tried to show me list of his BULLSHIT accomplishments? About zero or none.
> So tell me what is his accomplishments?
Click to expand...

One shouldn't cast one's pearls amongst the mockers, and after reading so much bullcrap over time, and especially bullcrap that is born of mostly butthurt hate, then it best not to entertain the trolls who are just cramming for shady political reason's here.


----------



## Sandy Shanks

Sandy Shanks said:


> This is from the transcript of the July 25 phone call between Trump and Zelensky. It was provided by the White House. The following is a quote from Trump.
> 
> _Good because I· heard you had a prosecutor who· was very·good and he was shut down and that's really unfair._·A lot of people are talking about that, the way they shut your very good prosecutor down and you had some very bad people involved. *Mr. Giuliani is a highly respected man. He was the mayor bf New York City, a great mayor, and I would like him to call you. I will ask him to call you along with the Attorney General.· :Rudy very much knows what's happening and he is a very capable guy. If you could speak to him that would be great.* The former ambassador from the United States,· the woman., was bad news and the people she was dealing with in.the Ukraine.were bad news so I jtist want to_let you know that. The other thing, there's a lot of.talk about Biden's son,. that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great.Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you ·can look into it ... It sounds horrible to me_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rudy Giuliani *✔* @RudyGiuliani
> 
> 
> *The investigation I conducted concerning 2016 Ukrainian collusion and corruption, was done solely as a defense attorney to defend my client against false charges, that kept changing as one after another were disproven.*
> 
> 12:43 PM - Nov 6, 2019
> 
> Trump is a joke.



_USA Today_ reports, "House Republicans drafted a report to counter Democratic arguments for the impeachment of President Donald Trump for his dealings with Ukraine.

"Republicans wrote in a 123-page draft report that the evidence doesn’t support accusations of pressure or that Trump tried to cover up his conversation with Zelensky. Trump released a summary of the July 25 call on Sept. 25 and has argued that he was justified in encouraging an investigation because of widespread corruption in Ukraine."

The only problem with that is that in his April 21 phone call and his July 25 phone call, Trump never mentioned general corruption in Ukraine, only the possible, unexplained corruption of Hunter Biden, his main rival's son. AP FACT CHECK: Trump, GOP claims on Ukraine corruption

The GOP report largely claims there is no evidence of Trump's crimes. “The evidence presented does not prove any of these Democrat allegations, and none of the Democrats’ witnesses testified to having evidence of bribery, extortion, or any high crime or misdemeanor,” said the draft report from Republican Reps. Devin Nunes of California on the Intelligence Committee, Jim Jordan of Ohio on the Oversight and Reform Committee and Michael McCaul of Texas on the Foreign Affairs Committee. "The fundamental disagreement apparent in the Democrats’ impeachment inquiry is a difference of world views and a discomfort with President Trump’s policy decisions."

The last is a crock. The House Intelligence Committee has been very specific in its charges against Trump, and none of it has to do with Trump's policies.

Also, Trump incriminated himself when he held up the military aid approved by Congress days before the July 25 call. Then, when Zelensky expressed interest in buying Javelins, Trump immediately replied, "I would like you to do us a favor, though."

The GOP defense is ridiculous, although I agree with them in one instance. Trump did not say, "President Zelensky, I am going to ask your government to interfere in our Presidential election for my personal benefit, then I will bribe you to provide incentive."

The report said there was nothing wrong with this request. 

"None of the Democrats’ witnesses testified to having evidence of bribery, extortion, or any high crime or misdemeanor.” That is a lie. Several witnesses corroborated the extortion, but they didn't have to. Trump's chief of staff admitted that the money was held up to get Zelensky to investigate what Trump wanted investigated. The he told the nation, "Get over it." The GOP report made no mention of Mulvaney. 

_USA Today _continues, "The report noted that Trump has a right to block witnesses and documents from being provided because the inquiry has been “an unfair, abusive, and partisan process, and does not constitute obstruction of a legitimate impeachment inquiry.'"

Republicans say this a lot. There is only one problem. They never say *why* the impeachment inquiry "does not constitute obstruction of a legitimate impeachment inquiry." Neither does this report. Trump Republicans just say it, and we are supposed to believe it on their say so alone. 

This is a perfunctory defense of Trump because Nunes, Jordan, and McCall all know Trump is guilty as charged, and they are relying on Trump's flunkies in the Senate to exonerate him. Trump isn't even sending his lawyers to the hearings to defend him. Why bother? He is guilty.


----------



## Sandy Shanks

Sandy Shanks said:


> This is from the transcript of the July 25 phone call between Trump and Zelensky. It was provided by the White House. The following is a quote from Trump.
> 
> _Good because I· heard you had a prosecutor who· was very·good and he was shut down and that's really unfair._·A lot of people are talking about that, the way they shut your very good prosecutor down and you had some very bad people involved. *Mr. Giuliani is a highly respected man. He was the mayor bf New York City, a great mayor, and I would like him to call you. I will ask him to call you along with the Attorney General.· :Rudy very much knows what's happening and he is a very capable guy. If you could speak to him that would be great.* The former ambassador from the United States,· the woman., was bad news and the people she was dealing with in.the Ukraine.were bad news so I jtist want to_let you know that. The other thing, there's a lot of.talk about Biden's son,. that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great.Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you ·can look into it ... It sounds horrible to me_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rudy Giuliani *✔* @RudyGiuliani
> 
> 
> *The investigation I conducted concerning 2016 Ukrainian collusion and corruption, was done solely as a defense attorney to defend my client against false charges, that kept changing as one after another were disproven.*
> 
> 12:43 PM - Nov 6, 2019



_USA Today_ reports, "House Republicans drafted a report to counter Democratic arguments for the impeachment of President Donald Trump for his dealings with Ukraine.

"Republicans wrote in a 123-page draft report that the evidence doesn’t support accusations of pressure or that Trump tried to cover up his conversation with Zelensky. Trump released a summary of the July 25 call on Sept. 25 and has argued that he was justified in encouraging an investigation because of widespread corruption in Ukraine."

The only problem with that is that in his April 21 phone call and his July 25 phone call, Trump never mentioned general corruption in Ukraine, only the possible, unexplained corruption of Hunter Biden, his main rival's son. AP FACT CHECK: Trump, GOP claims on Ukraine corruption

The GOP report largely claims there is no evidence of Trump's crimes. “The evidence presented does not prove any of these Democrat allegations, and none of the Democrats’ witnesses testified to having evidence of bribery, extortion, or any high crime or misdemeanor,” said the draft report from Republican Reps. Devin Nunes of California on the Intelligence Committee, Jim Jordan of Ohio on the Oversight and Reform Committee and Michael McCaul of Texas on the Foreign Affairs Committee. "The fundamental disagreement apparent in the Democrats’ impeachment inquiry is a difference of world views and a discomfort with President Trump’s policy decisions."

The last is a crock. The House Intelligence Committee has been very specific in its charges against Trump, and none of it has to do with Trump's policies.

Also, Trump incriminated himself when he held up the military aid approved by Congress days before the July 25 call. Then, when Zelensky expressed interest in buying Javelins, Trump immediately replied, "I would like you to do us a favor, though."

The GOP defense is ridiculous, although I agree with them in one instance. Trump did not say, "President Zelensky, I am going to ask your government to interfere in our Presidential election for my personal benefit, then I will bribe you to provide incentive."

The report said there was nothing wrong with this request. 

"None of the Democrats’ witnesses testified to having evidence of bribery, extortion, or any high crime or misdemeanor.” That is a lie. Several witnesses corroborated the extortion, but they didn't have to. Trump's chief of staff admitted that the money was held up to get Zelensky to investigate what Trump wanted investigated. The he told the nation, "Get over it." The GOP report made no mention of Mulvaney. 

_USA Today _continues, "The report noted that Trump has a right to block witnesses and documents from being provided because the inquiry has been “an unfair, abusive, and partisan process, and does not constitute obstruction of a legitimate impeachment inquiry.'"

Republicans say this a lot. There is only one problem. They never say *why* the impeachment inquiry "does not constitute obstruction of a legitimate impeachment inquiry." Neither does this report. Trump Republicans just say it, and we are supposed to believe it on their say so alone. 

This is a perfunctory defense of Trump because Nunes, Jordan, and McCall all know Trump is guilty as charged, and they are relying on Trump's flunkies in the Senate to exonerate him. Trump isn't even sending his lawyers to the hearings to defend him. Why bother? He is guilty.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.  Furthermore, none of the "witnesses" who testified said Trump was guilty of anything
Click to expand...




bripat9643 said:


> Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.



Well, except for those subpoenaed who have refused to testify, of course, dope.


----------



## bripat9643

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.  Furthermore, none of the "witnesses" who testified said Trump was guilty of anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, except for those subpoenaed who have refused to testify, of course, dope.
Click to expand...

The point you ignored, shit for brains, is that he didn't allow Republicans to call any witnesses.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.  Furthermore, none of the "witnesses" who testified said Trump was guilty of anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, except for those subpoenaed who have refused to testify, of course, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point you ignored, shit for brains, is that he didn't allow Republicans to call any witnesses.
Click to expand...


He didn't need to. He's the chairman which of course has nothing at all to do with Ed's  post or your dopey statement that I responded to.

Innocent people don't hide. They prove their innocence.


----------



## beagle9

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.  Furthermore, none of the "witnesses" who testified said Trump was guilty of anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, except for those subpoenaed who have refused to testify, of course, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point you ignored, shit for brains, is that he didn't allow Republicans to call any witnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't need to. He's the chairman which of course has nothing at all to do with Ed's  post or your dopey statement that I responded to.
> 
> Innocent people don't hide. They prove their innocence.
Click to expand...

Prove what, that Joe Biden comitted a crime by using a quid pro quo in order to protect his sons position in a company being investigated ?? Just go after the innocent while letting the guilty slide these days eh ?

The innocent need to prove themselves not guilty where no crime was committed, instead of the guilty (by one's own admittance) needing to prove their innocence these days eh ? A little backwards don't ya think ?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

beagle9 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.  Furthermore, none of the "witnesses" who testified said Trump was guilty of anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, except for those subpoenaed who have refused to testify, of course, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point you ignored, shit for brains, is that he didn't allow Republicans to call any witnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't need to. He's the chairman which of course has nothing at all to do with Ed's  post or your dopey statement that I responded to.
> 
> Innocent people don't hide. They prove their innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove what, that Joe Biden comitted a crime by using a quid pro quo in order to protect his sons position in a company being investigated ?? Just go after the innocent while letting the guilty slide these days eh ?
> 
> The innocent need to prove themselves not guilty where no crime was committed, instead of the guilty (by one's own admittance) needing to prove their innocence these days eh ? A little backwards don't ya think ?
Click to expand...




beagle9 said:


> Prove what,


That the president didn't commit bribery of course, dope. Innocent people don't remain silent.

Biden has not a thing to do with Trump's  criminal actions.


----------



## j-mac

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.  Furthermore, none of the "witnesses" who testified said Trump was guilty of anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, except for those subpoenaed who have refused to testify, of course, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point you ignored, shit for brains, is that he didn't allow Republicans to call any witnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't need to. He's the chairman which of course has nothing at all to do with Ed's  post or your dopey statement that I responded to.
> 
> Innocent people don't hide. They prove their innocence.
Click to expand...

I always thought we were innocent until proven guilty in this country....When did that change?

Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hutch Starskey

j-mac said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.  Furthermore, none of the "witnesses" who testified said Trump was guilty of anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, except for those subpoenaed who have refused to testify, of course, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point you ignored, shit for brains, is that he didn't allow Republicans to call any witnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't need to. He's the chairman which of course has nothing at all to do with Ed's  post or your dopey statement that I responded to.
> 
> Innocent people don't hide. They prove their innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always thought we were innocent until proven guilty in this country....When did that change?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


The testimony has proven him guilty. He should defend himself from those charges or STFU.


----------



## j-mac

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Trump: "We can't call witnesses! We can't presenr evidence! Sham! Sham!"
> 
> House Judiciary Committee: "You are invited to call witnesses and present evidence."
> 
> Trump: *crickets*


Nah, you can't say that when all minority witnesses have to be approved by the majority, and the majority simply denies them.

Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hutch Starskey




----------



## edward37

Mr Bergs post
If Mike Pompeo had exculpatory evidence to offer in Vlad's chosen candidate's defense he would have been told to run, not walk, to Capital Hill to testify to it.
If Mick Mulvaney had exculpatory evidence to offer in Vlad's chosen candidate's defense he would have been told to run, not walk, to Capital Hill to testify to it.
If Rick Perry had exculpatory evidence to offer in Vlad's chosen candidate's defense he would have been told to run, not walk, to Capital Hill to testify to it.
If John Bolton had exculpatory evidence to offer in Vlad's chosen candidate's defense he would have been told to run, not walk, to Capital Hill to testify to it.

If anyone in the admin had exculpatory evidence to offer in Vlad's chosen candidate's defense they would have been told to run, not walk, to Capital Hill to testify to it.

If the WH felt having an attorney present at the Judiciary Committee hearing could provide a viable defense for the bloviating former reality TV star they would send one.

But when there is no defense the best defense is to complain that the hearings are being held in secret.........until they aren't. Or that Repubs aren't being allowed to participate.......which they were. Or that the prez isn't being allowed to defend himself.........which he is. In other words.........................
*"If the facts are against you argue the law, if the law is against you argue the facts, if the law and the facts are against you, yell like hell."*

Baby Donald is shaking his rattle as loudly as he can. He's calling the inquiry a sham, he is illegally blocking witness testimony, he's throwing shyte on the wall, mud in the water, doing everything he (and his right wing media enablers) can to confuse, obfuscate, and obstruct. It's not how innocent people act.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

j-mac said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump: "We can't call witnesses! We can't presenr evidence! Sham! Sham!"
> 
> House Judiciary Committee: "You are invited to call witnesses and present evidence."
> 
> Trump: *crickets*
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you can't say that when all minority witnesses have to be approved by the majority, and the majority simply denies them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Yes. The privilege that comes with being the majority. Nothing new.


----------



## j-mac

edward37 said:


> And BTW  ray and other republican traitors here  We know it won't pass the cowardly repubs in the senate BUT it will let America see the cowards for what they are ,and it might even lose the senate for the yellow belly's


Interesting....So, your neighbors, fellow citizens, and co workers that voted for, and support the president are "traitors"?

Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk


----------



## j-mac

LilOlLady said:


> Trump supporters have to be slimy bat shit just like him. He does nothing for the country because he is a narcist who does nothing that does not benefit himself. He is a shit-hole of a president of all shit-holes. And other shit hole countries are laughing their ass off at him. He is a joke in America.


Who gives two shits what you think?

Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk


----------



## edward37

j-mac said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And BTW  ray and other republican traitors here  We know it won't pass the cowardly repubs in the senate BUT it will let America see the cowards for what they are ,and it might even lose the senate for the yellow belly's
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting....So, your neighbors, fellow citizens, and co workers that voted for, and support the president are "traitors"?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

My bad  Shouldn't have said traitors  ,,,Maybe just stupid  for not knowing what a moron Trump is   Now no trade war  deal until after the election ?  DOW off 315 ???


----------



## bripat9643

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.  Furthermore, none of the "witnesses" who testified said Trump was guilty of anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, except for those subpoenaed who have refused to testify, of course, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point you ignored, shit for brains, is that he didn't allow Republicans to call any witnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't need to. He's the chairman which of course has nothing at all to do with Ed's  post or your dopey statement that I responded to.
> 
> Innocent people don't hide. They prove their innocence.
Click to expand...

Yes, we know he can run a Soviet style show trial if he likes.  When are you douchebags going to quit pretending it's not one?

No one with a brain participates in a show trial, moron.


----------



## bripat9643

Hutch Starskey said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump: "We can't call witnesses! We can't presenr evidence! Sham! Sham!"
> 
> House Judiciary Committee: "You are invited to call witnesses and present evidence."
> 
> Trump: *crickets*
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you can't say that when all minority witnesses have to be approved by the majority, and the majority simply denies them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. The privilege that comes with being the majority. Nothing new.
Click to expand...

The privilege of conducting a kangaroo court, moron.


----------



## edward37

bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.  Furthermore, none of the "witnesses" who testified said Trump was guilty of anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, except for those subpoenaed who have refused to testify, of course, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point you ignored, shit for brains, is that he didn't allow Republicans to call any witnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't need to. He's the chairman which of course has nothing at all to do with Ed's  post or your dopey statement that I responded to.
> 
> Innocent people don't hide. They prove their innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we know he can run a Soviet style show trial if he likes.  When are you douchebags going to quit pretending it's not one?
> 
> No one with a brain participates in a show trial, moron.
Click to expand...

Republicans have no answer Bri  They have no defense  What they do have is trying to   bash it  The republican way Where are all those repubs that were under subpoena ?? Afraid to put their hands on a bible in defense of their idiot?


----------



## bripat9643

Hutch Starskey said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.  Furthermore, none of the "witnesses" who testified said Trump was guilty of anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, except for those subpoenaed who have refused to testify, of course, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point you ignored, shit for brains, is that he didn't allow Republicans to call any witnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't need to. He's the chairman which of course has nothing at all to do with Ed's  post or your dopey statement that I responded to.
> 
> Innocent people don't hide. They prove their innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove what, that Joe Biden comitted a crime by using a quid pro quo in order to protect his sons position in a company being investigated ?? Just go after the innocent while letting the guilty slide these days eh ?
> 
> The innocent need to prove themselves not guilty where no crime was committed, instead of the guilty (by one's own admittance) needing to prove their innocence these days eh ? A little backwards don't ya think ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove what,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That the president didn't commit bribery of course, dope. Innocent people don't remain silent.
> 
> Biden has not a thing to do with Trump's  criminal actions.
Click to expand...

Trump has been silent?  Biden is mentioned in the phone call that the Dims are trying to impeach him for.  How can he have nothing to do with it?


----------



## bripat9643

Hutch Starskey said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.  Furthermore, none of the "witnesses" who testified said Trump was guilty of anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, except for those subpoenaed who have refused to testify, of course, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point you ignored, shit for brains, is that he didn't allow Republicans to call any witnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't need to. He's the chairman which of course has nothing at all to do with Ed's  post or your dopey statement that I responded to.
> 
> Innocent people don't hide. They prove their innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always thought we were innocent until proven guilty in this country....When did that change?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The testimony has proven him guilty. He should defend himself from those charges or STFU.
Click to expand...

The "testimony" proved exactly nothing.  Only a fool participates voluntarily in his own lynching.


----------



## bripat9643

edward37 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.  Furthermore, none of the "witnesses" who testified said Trump was guilty of anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, except for those subpoenaed who have refused to testify, of course, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point you ignored, shit for brains, is that he didn't allow Republicans to call any witnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't need to. He's the chairman which of course has nothing at all to do with Ed's  post or your dopey statement that I responded to.
> 
> Innocent people don't hide. They prove their innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we know he can run a Soviet style show trial if he likes.  When are you douchebags going to quit pretending it's not one?
> 
> No one with a brain participates in a show trial, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans have no answer Bri  They have no defense  What they do have is trying to   bash it  The republican way Where are all those repubs that were under subpoena ?? Afraid to put their hands on a bible in defense of their idiot?
Click to expand...

"Answer" for what, the Dim kangaroo court?  Why should any Republican participate in this farce?  That would only lend it an undeserved credibility.  You know that nothing will come of this aside from a Republican majority.


----------



## bripat9643

Hutch Starskey said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.  Furthermore, none of the "witnesses" who testified said Trump was guilty of anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, except for those subpoenaed who have refused to testify, of course, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point you ignored, shit for brains, is that he didn't allow Republicans to call any witnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't need to. He's the chairman which of course has nothing at all to do with Ed's  post or your dopey statement that I responded to.
> 
> Innocent people don't hide. They prove their innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always thought we were innocent until proven guilty in this country....When did that change?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The testimony has proven him guilty. He should defend himself from those charges or STFU.
Click to expand...

The "testimony" hasn't proven jack shit.


----------



## bripat9643

edward37 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> We used to be proud of those agencies.
> 
> All it took is one socialist scumbag to destroy that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DumBama came with more than himself and family, he brought Chicago with him.  Trump is trying to turn Chicago DC back to Washington DC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean he's trying to change it to the Don Corealone NY City.  When they do a movie about Rumps time as President, they won't be able to find an actor to play him in his mind.  Marlon Brando died.  But maybe they can get some hack to just stuff his mouth full of toilet paper and mumble the part anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT ONCE​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still not 1/100th of the shit they have thrown at Trump.
> 
> They demanded his birth certificate?  Oh, my . . . what an outrage!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your moron still hasn't apologized
Click to expand...

What should he apologize for?


----------



## edward37

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> DumBama came with more than himself and family, he brought Chicago with him.  Trump is trying to turn Chicago DC back to Washington DC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean he's trying to change it to the Don Corealone NY City.  When they do a movie about Rumps time as President, they won't be able to find an actor to play him in his mind.  Marlon Brando died.  But maybe they can get some hack to just stuff his mouth full of toilet paper and mumble the part anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT ONCE​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still not 1/100th of the shit they have thrown at Trump.
> 
> They demanded his birth certificate?  Oh, my . . . what an outrage!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your moron still hasn't apologized
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What should he apologize for?
Click to expand...

For lying about Obama not a citizen    For lying about his close relationship with Putin and his screwing up our election ,,,,,,for starters   then to all the people the nasty POS  bullied and bashed


----------



## edward37

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> DumBama came with more than himself and family, he brought Chicago with him.  Trump is trying to turn Chicago DC back to Washington DC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean he's trying to change it to the Don Corealone NY City.  When they do a movie about Rumps time as President, they won't be able to find an actor to play him in his mind.  Marlon Brando died.  But maybe they can get some hack to just stuff his mouth full of toilet paper and mumble the part anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT ONCE​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still not 1/100th of the shit they have thrown at Trump.
> 
> They demanded his birth certificate?  Oh, my . . . what an outrage!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your moron still hasn't apologized
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What should he apologize for?
Click to expand...

Sorry Bri  Appeals court rules Deutsche bank MUST turn over Trump financial papers  to congress  If it goes through want to make a small bet it proves trump is a pos? We'll get a non partisan judge  Like GG or faun or dragon lady


----------



## bripat9643

edward37 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean he's trying to change it to the Don Corealone NY City.  When they do a movie about Rumps time as President, they won't be able to find an actor to play him in his mind.  Marlon Brando died.  But maybe they can get some hack to just stuff his mouth full of toilet paper and mumble the part anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT ONCE​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still not 1/100th of the shit they have thrown at Trump.
> 
> They demanded his birth certificate?  Oh, my . . . what an outrage!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your moron still hasn't apologized
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What should he apologize for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For lying about Obama not a citizen    For lying about his close relationship with Putin and his screwing up our election ,,,,,,for starters   then to all the people the nasty POS  bullied and bashed
Click to expand...

You mean he should apologize for your delusions?  Trump only bashed people who bashed him.  I'm sorry if you snowflakes can dish it out but can't take it.  Being a flaming hypocrite is so typically liberal.


----------



## bripat9643

edward37 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean he's trying to change it to the Don Corealone NY City.  When they do a movie about Rumps time as President, they won't be able to find an actor to play him in his mind.  Marlon Brando died.  But maybe they can get some hack to just stuff his mouth full of toilet paper and mumble the part anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT ONCE​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still not 1/100th of the shit they have thrown at Trump.
> 
> They demanded his birth certificate?  Oh, my . . . what an outrage!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your moron still hasn't apologized
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What should he apologize for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Bri  Appeals court rules Deutsche bank MUST turn over Trump financial papers  to congress  If it goes through want to make a small bet it proves trump is a pos? We'll get a non partisan judge  Like GG or faun or dragon lady
Click to expand...

It's being appealed, moron.  I doubt the SC will rule in Congresses favor.


----------



## edward37

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT ONCE​
> 
> 
> 
> Still not 1/100th of the shit they have thrown at Trump.
> 
> They demanded his birth certificate?  Oh, my . . . what an outrage!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your moron still hasn't apologized
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What should he apologize for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For lying about Obama not a citizen    For lying about his close relationship with Putin and his screwing up our election ,,,,,,for starters   then to all the people the nasty POS  bullied and bashed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean he should apologize for your delusions?  Trump only bashed people who bashed him.  I'm sorry if you snowflakes can dish it out but can't take it.  Being a flaming hypocrite is so typically liberal.
Click to expand...

Dead vets parents  are off limits  but this moron has no limits   Now no deal with China until after election  I thought the moron said trade wars were easy in 2016 Remember that? Think he should shut his big mouth??


----------



## edward37

And forget the big loss yesterday in the DOW  today  it's only off 400  WTF does he do ? Wake up in the morning and say today will be an up day  or today will be a down day?


----------



## bripat9643

edward37 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still not 1/100th of the shit they have thrown at Trump.
> 
> They demanded his birth certificate?  Oh, my . . . what an outrage!
> 
> 
> 
> And your moron still hasn't apologized
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What should he apologize for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For lying about Obama not a citizen    For lying about his close relationship with Putin and his screwing up our election ,,,,,,for starters   then to all the people the nasty POS  bullied and bashed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean he should apologize for your delusions?  Trump only bashed people who bashed him.  I'm sorry if you snowflakes can dish it out but can't take it.  Being a flaming hypocrite is so typically liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dead vets parents  are off limits  but this moron has no limits   Now no deal with China until after election  I thought the moron said trade wars were easy in 2016 Remember that? Think he should shut his big mouth??
Click to expand...

You mean that lying asshole and his wife at the Dim convention?  

Here's news for you: no one who attacks Trump is off limits.  The claim that they are is just another stupid Dim rule that no one is obligated to observe. If the dumbass didn't want to be criticized, then he should have kept his big mouth shut.


----------



## edward37

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your moron still hasn't apologized
> 
> 
> 
> What should he apologize for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For lying about Obama not a citizen    For lying about his close relationship with Putin and his screwing up our election ,,,,,,for starters   then to all the people the nasty POS  bullied and bashed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean he should apologize for your delusions?  Trump only bashed people who bashed him.  I'm sorry if you snowflakes can dish it out but can't take it.  Being a flaming hypocrite is so typically liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dead vets parents  are off limits  but this moron has no limits   Now no deal with China until after election  I thought the moron said trade wars were easy in 2016 Remember that? Think he should shut his big mouth??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean that lying asshole and his wife at the Dim convention?
> 
> Here's news for you: no one who attacks Trump is off limits.  The claim that they are is just another stupid Dim rule that no one is obligated to observe. If the dumbass didn't want to be criticized, then he should have kept his big mouth shut.
Click to expand...

Trump is half the man ,half the president  Obama is and was.  Trump is Americas great embarrassment


----------



## edward37

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT ONCE​
> 
> 
> 
> Still not 1/100th of the shit they have thrown at Trump.
> 
> They demanded his birth certificate?  Oh, my . . . what an outrage!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your moron still hasn't apologized
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What should he apologize for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Bri  Appeals court rules Deutsche bank MUST turn over Trump financial papers  to congress  If it goes through want to make a small bet it proves trump is a pos? We'll get a non partisan judge  Like GG or faun or dragon lady
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's being appealed, moron.  I doubt the SC will rule in Congresses favor.
Click to expand...

I doubt it too   America is turning into shit under republican rule  BTW It is an appeals court that made the ruling


----------



## edward37

bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, except for those subpoenaed who have refused to testify, of course, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> The point you ignored, shit for brains, is that he didn't allow Republicans to call any witnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't need to. He's the chairman which of course has nothing at all to do with Ed's  post or your dopey statement that I responded to.
> 
> Innocent people don't hide. They prove their innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always thought we were innocent until proven guilty in this country....When did that change?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The testimony has proven him guilty. He should defend himself from those charges or STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "testimony" proved exactly nothing.  Only a fool participates voluntarily in his own lynching.
Click to expand...

At least you admit he deserves a lynching ,,,I'd bring the rope


----------



## bripat9643

edward37 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What should he apologize for?
> 
> 
> 
> For lying about Obama not a citizen    For lying about his close relationship with Putin and his screwing up our election ,,,,,,for starters   then to all the people the nasty POS  bullied and bashed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean he should apologize for your delusions?  Trump only bashed people who bashed him.  I'm sorry if you snowflakes can dish it out but can't take it.  Being a flaming hypocrite is so typically liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dead vets parents  are off limits  but this moron has no limits   Now no deal with China until after election  I thought the moron said trade wars were easy in 2016 Remember that? Think he should shut his big mouth??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean that lying asshole and his wife at the Dim convention?
> 
> Here's news for you: no one who attacks Trump is off limits.  The claim that they are is just another stupid Dim rule that no one is obligated to observe. If the dumbass didn't want to be criticized, then he should have kept his big mouth shut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is half the man ,half the president  Obama is and was.  Trump is Americas great embarrassment
Click to expand...

Non sequitur, and just plain wrong.


----------



## bripat9643

edward37 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point you ignored, shit for brains, is that he didn't allow Republicans to call any witnesses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't need to. He's the chairman which of course has nothing at all to do with Ed's  post or your dopey statement that I responded to.
> 
> Innocent people don't hide. They prove their innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always thought we were innocent until proven guilty in this country....When did that change?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The testimony has proven him guilty. He should defend himself from those charges or STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "testimony" proved exactly nothing.  Only a fool participates voluntarily in his own lynching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you admit he deserves a lynching ,,,I'd bring the rope
Click to expand...

I "admitted" nothing of the sort, moron.

You seem intent on proving what a dumbass you are.


----------



## bripat9643

edward37 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still not 1/100th of the shit they have thrown at Trump.
> 
> They demanded his birth certificate?  Oh, my . . . what an outrage!
> 
> 
> 
> And your moron still hasn't apologized
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What should he apologize for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Bri  Appeals court rules Deutsche bank MUST turn over Trump financial papers  to congress  If it goes through want to make a small bet it proves trump is a pos? We'll get a non partisan judge  Like GG or faun or dragon lady
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's being appealed, moron.  I doubt the SC will rule in Congresses favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt it too   America is turning into shit under republican rule  BTW It is an appeals court that made the ruling
Click to expand...

The SC is the ultimate appeals court, moron.

How is America "turning into shit?"


----------



## edward37

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't need to. He's the chairman which of course has nothing at all to do with Ed's  post or your dopey statement that I responded to.
> 
> Innocent people don't hide. They prove their innocence.
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought we were innocent until proven guilty in this country....When did that change?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The testimony has proven him guilty. He should defend himself from those charges or STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "testimony" proved exactly nothing.  Only a fool participates voluntarily in his own lynching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you admit he deserves a lynching ,,,I'd bring the rope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I "admitted" nothing of the sort, moron.
> 
> You seem intent on proving what a dumbass you are.
Click to expand...

I'm a dumb ass and your man trump is what?? I venture to say  trump is the dumbest POS ever to walk into our WH  and almost as dump are his supporters like you


----------



## edward37

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your moron still hasn't apologized
> 
> 
> 
> What should he apologize for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Bri  Appeals court rules Deutsche bank MUST turn over Trump financial papers  to congress  If it goes through want to make a small bet it proves trump is a pos? We'll get a non partisan judge  Like GG or faun or dragon lady
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's being appealed, moron.  I doubt the SC will rule in Congresses favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt it too   America is turning into shit under republican rule  BTW It is an appeals court that made the ruling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The SC is the ultimate appeals court, moron.
> 
> How is America "turning into shit?"
Click to expand...

How??  With this AH appointing right wing judges  SC judges  ,having our market going up and down like a see saw  for angering all our allies with his bullying   Having a lie a minute vomiting from his mouth etc etc


----------



## edward37

Hey bri  Are trade wars easy to win like your moron said 3 years ago?  The pos can't even make a deal on a BS phase 1 deal    Now DOW off 412,,,Wonder how many of his people got the word to short the market?


----------



## easyt65




----------



## edward37

easyt65 said:


>


Hey Easy   How are the trade wars  treating you ?/ Easy Huh ??  lol


----------



## easyt65

edward37 said:


> Hey Easy   How are the trade wars  treating you ?/ Easy Huh ??  lol


Great!  How is advocating the US get down on its knees in front of the Chicoms as they unzip their collective flies and be their bit@h working out for you?


----------



## edward37

easyt65 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Easy   How are the trade wars  treating you ?/ Easy Huh ??  lol
> 
> 
> 
> Great!  How is advocating the US get down on its knees in front of the Chicoms as they unzip their collective flies and be their bit@h working out for you?
Click to expand...

I can only say how glad I am that you dummies got what you voted for ,,God is great


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump: "We can't call witnesses! We can't presenr evidence! Sham! Sham!"
> 
> House Judiciary Committee: "You are invited to call witnesses and present evidence."
> 
> Trump: *crickets*
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you can't say that when all minority witnesses have to be approved by the majority, and the majority simply denies them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. The privilege that comes with being the majority. Nothing new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The privilege of conducting a kangaroo court, moron.
Click to expand...


You mean impeachment, dope.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.  Furthermore, none of the "witnesses" who testified said Trump was guilty of anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, except for those subpoenaed who have refused to testify, of course, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point you ignored, shit for brains, is that he didn't allow Republicans to call any witnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't need to. He's the chairman which of course has nothing at all to do with Ed's  post or your dopey statement that I responded to.
> 
> Innocent people don't hide. They prove their innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we know he can run a Soviet style show trial if he likes.  When are you douchebags going to quit pretending it's not one?
> 
> No one with a brain participates in a show trial, moron.
Click to expand...


Constitutional impeachment by a co-equal branch of govt is the exact opposite of a "soviet style show trial", dope.

It's not necessary for Trump to participate or mount a defense. All crying aside. It will happen with or without his input.


----------



## easyt65

edward37 said:


> I can only say how glad I am that you dummies got what you voted for ,,God is great



Yup...

Strongest economy in DECADES
Highest Stock Market EVER
Lowest unemployment in DECADES
Lowest female unemployment in DECADES
Lowest minority unemployment EVER
Most Americans working at 1 time EVER
More jobs, more hours, more money, raises, bonuses




No criminal self-serving treasonous Hillary

God IS reat


----------



## easyt65

Hutch Starskey said:


> Constitutional impeachment by a co-equal branch of govt is the exact opposite of a "soviet style show trial", dope.


Too bad corrupt / compromised criminal Dems are running an Inquisition that tramples on the Constitution, Constitutional Rights, Due Process, and is based on 'Guilty Until Proven Innocent' based on hearsay and rumor rather than such a democratic process.


----------



## edward37

easyt65 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only say how glad I am that you dummies got what you voted for ,,God is great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup...
> 
> Strongest economy in DECADES
> Highest Stock Market EVER
> Lowest unemployment in DECADES
> Lowest female unemployment in DECADES
> Lowest minority unemployment EVER
> Most Americans working at 1 time EVER
> More jobs, more hours, more money, raises, bonuses
> 
> View attachment 292998
> 
> 
> No criminal self-serving treasonous Hillary
> 
> God IS reat
Click to expand...

No just a lying criminal  whose whole cabinet made up by liars cheats and crooks   And hows phase 1 the easiest part of the deal doing ?? Trade wars are easy and I bet you bought that BS too


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, except for those subpoenaed who have refused to testify, of course, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> The point you ignored, shit for brains, is that he didn't allow Republicans to call any witnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't need to. He's the chairman which of course has nothing at all to do with Ed's  post or your dopey statement that I responded to.
> 
> Innocent people don't hide. They prove their innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove what, that Joe Biden comitted a crime by using a quid pro quo in order to protect his sons position in a company being investigated ?? Just go after the innocent while letting the guilty slide these days eh ?
> 
> The innocent need to prove themselves not guilty where no crime was committed, instead of the guilty (by one's own admittance) needing to prove their innocence these days eh ? A little backwards don't ya think ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove what,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That the president didn't commit bribery of course, dope. Innocent people don't remain silent.
> 
> Biden has not a thing to do with Trump's  criminal actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has been silent?  Biden is mentioned in the phone call that the Dims are trying to impeach him for.  How can he have nothing to do with it?
Click to expand...

Yes. Silent. He has not allowed for the release of any exculpatory documents or testimony. He has mounted no defense.

Biden has nothing to do with Trump's own actions despite your dopey assertions.


----------



## edward37

easyt65 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Constitutional impeachment by a co-equal branch of govt is the exact opposite of a "soviet style show trial", dope.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad corrupt / compromised criminal Dems are running an Inquisition that tramples on the Constitution, Constitutional Rights, Due Process, and is based on 'Guilty Until Proven Innocent' based on hearsay and rumor rather than such a democratic process.
Click to expand...

Come on stop acting dumb  Only trampling on our constitution is by Trump  He forbids those under subpoena from testifying?? Call with Ukraine president  stark evidence of obstruction,  ,witness intimidation


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, except for those subpoenaed who have refused to testify, of course, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> The point you ignored, shit for brains, is that he didn't allow Republicans to call any witnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't need to. He's the chairman which of course has nothing at all to do with Ed's  post or your dopey statement that I responded to.
> 
> Innocent people don't hide. They prove their innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always thought we were innocent until proven guilty in this country....When did that change?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The testimony has proven him guilty. He should defend himself from those charges or STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "testimony" hasn't proven jack shit.
Click to expand...




bripat9643 said:


> The "testimony" hasn't proven jack shit.



LOL...
Sure, dope.

House Democrats release 300-page report on findings from impeachment inquiry


----------



## berg80

*House Democrats’ impeachment report accuses Trump of obstruction, other misconduct*
House Democrats' impeachment report accuses Trump of obstruction, other misconduct

"Democrats on Tuesday publicly released a new report accusing President Donald Trump of soliciting Ukraine to interfere in the 2020 election for his benefit and obstructing the impeachment inquiry in the House of Representatives.

The 300-page report alleges that, “In furtherance of this scheme, President Trump conditioned official acts on a public announcement by the new Ukrainian President, Volodymyr Zelensky, of politically-motivated investigations” into former Vice President Joe Biden, currently a top presidential candidate, and his son Hunter.

“In pressuring President Zelensky to carry out his demand, President Trump withheld a White House meeting desperately sought by the Ukrainian President, and critical U.S. military assistance to fight Russian aggression in eastern Ukraine,” the report says."


----------



## Hutch Starskey

easyt65 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Constitutional impeachment by a co-equal branch of govt is the exact opposite of a "soviet style show trial", dope.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad corrupt / compromised criminal Dems are running an Inquisition that tramples on the Constitution, Constitutional Rights, Due Process, and is based on 'Guilty Until Proven Innocent' based on hearsay and rumor rather than such a democratic process.
Click to expand...

Your hysterics aside.
Its progressing just as the last two impeachments did.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

j-mac said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.  Furthermore, none of the "witnesses" who testified said Trump was guilty of anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, except for those subpoenaed who have refused to testify, of course, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point you ignored, shit for brains, is that he didn't allow Republicans to call any witnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't need to. He's the chairman which of course has nothing at all to do with Ed's  post or your dopey statement that I responded to.
> 
> Innocent people don't hide. They prove their innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always thought we were innocent until proven guilty in this country....When did that change?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


If he were innocent then he would present his case or have one of his minions do that for him.  It starts tomorrow where Rump gets his chance.  If he tries to continue to cover up, obstruct and just outright lie then that should be enough for him to work at a carwash in Florida after NY gets through with him.


----------



## berg80

*SECTION II—THE PRESIDENT’S OBSTRUCTION OF THE HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES’ IMPEACHMENT INQUIRY*

*The President Obstructed the Impeachment Inquiry by Instructing Witnesses and Agencies to Ignore Subpoenas for Documents and Testimony An Unprecedented Effort to Obstruct an Impeachment Inquiry *

Donald Trump is the first President in the history of the United States to seek to completely obstruct an impeachment inquiry undertaken by the House of Representatives under Article I of the Constitution, which vests the House with the “sole Power of Impeachment.”  He has publicly and repeatedly rejected the authority of Congress to conduct oversight of his actions and has directly challenged the authority of the House to conduct an impeachment inquiry into his actions regarding Ukraine.President Trump ordered federal agencies and officials to disregard all voluntary requests for documents and defy all duly authorized subpoenas for records.  He also directed all federal officials in the Executive Branch not to testify—even when compelled.  No other President has flouted the Constitution and power of Congress to conduct oversight to this extent.  No President has claimed for himself the right to deny the House’s authority to conduct an impeachment proceeding, control the scope of a power exclusively vested in the House, and forbid any and all cooperation from the Executive Branch.  Even President Richard Nixon—who obstructed Congress by refusing to turn over key evidence—accepted the authority of Congress to conduct an impeachment inquiry and permitted his aides and advisors to produce documents and testify to Congressional committees.  Despite President Trump’s unprecedented and categorical commands, the House gathered overwhelming evidence of his misconduct from courageous individuals who were willing to follow the law, comply with duly authorized subpoenas, and tell the truth.  In response, the President engaged in a brazen effort to publicly attack and intimidate these witnesses.If left unanswered, President Trump’s ongoing effort to thwart Congress’ impeachment power risks doing grave harm to the institution of Congress, the balance of power between our branches of government, and the Constitutional order that the President and every Member of Congress have sworn to protect and defend.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, except for those subpoenaed who have refused to testify, of course, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> The point you ignored, shit for brains, is that he didn't allow Republicans to call any witnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't need to. He's the chairman which of course has nothing at all to do with Ed's  post or your dopey statement that I responded to.
> 
> Innocent people don't hide. They prove their innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we know he can run a Soviet style show trial if he likes.  When are you douchebags going to quit pretending it's not one?
> 
> No one with a brain participates in a show trial, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans have no answer Bri  They have no defense  What they do have is trying to   bash it  The republican way Where are all those repubs that were under subpoena ?? Afraid to put their hands on a bible in defense of their idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Answer" for what, the Dim kangaroo court?  Why should any Republican participate in this farce?  That would only lend it an undeserved credibility.  You know that nothing will come of this aside from a Republican majority.
Click to expand...


It's a legal House Congressional Impeachment Inquiry.  And anything that is done to impede it is contrary to the Constitution of the United States.  You want it resolved, have your Rump and his merry band of criminals show up and testify.  I doubt any Democrat would block any of them.  Until then, it's impeding and obstructing which is exactly what got Nixon in such deep trouble.  I voted for Nixon twice (even with the problem of the breakin not being resolved).  He got what he deserved.


----------



## bripat9643

Daryl Hunt said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.  Furthermore, none of the "witnesses" who testified said Trump was guilty of anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schiff-for-Brains has only called the ones who hate Trump, you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, except for those subpoenaed who have refused to testify, of course, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point you ignored, shit for brains, is that he didn't allow Republicans to call any witnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't need to. He's the chairman which of course has nothing at all to do with Ed's  post or your dopey statement that I responded to.
> 
> Innocent people don't hide. They prove their innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always thought we were innocent until proven guilty in this country....When did that change?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he were innocent then he would present his case or have one of his minions do that for him.  It starts tomorrow where Rump gets his chance.  If he tries to continue to cover up, obstruct and just outright lie then that should be enough for him to work at a carwash in Florida after NY gets through with him.
Click to expand...

Wrong. He would be stupid to participate in a Soviet style show trail.  Schiff-for-Brains and Nadler have no intention of allowing him to present his case.

You fucking douchebags aren't fooling anyone.   You are whining about Trump's refusal to participate because you want the sanction of the victim.  If tramp doesn't participate, then you can't claim the process has any kind of legitimacy.

Of course, we already know this process is fraudulent.  It's a con, a kangaroo court, a lynching.  Anyone who condones it or defends it is lower than the henchmen Stalin employed to justify murdering innocent people.  You are on exactly the same moral plane.


----------



## bripat9643

Daryl Hunt said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point you ignored, shit for brains, is that he didn't allow Republicans to call any witnesses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't need to. He's the chairman which of course has nothing at all to do with Ed's  post or your dopey statement that I responded to.
> 
> Innocent people don't hide. They prove their innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we know he can run a Soviet style show trial if he likes.  When are you douchebags going to quit pretending it's not one?
> 
> No one with a brain participates in a show trial, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans have no answer Bri  They have no defense  What they do have is trying to   bash it  The republican way Where are all those repubs that were under subpoena ?? Afraid to put their hands on a bible in defense of their idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Answer" for what, the Dim kangaroo court?  Why should any Republican participate in this farce?  That would only lend it an undeserved credibility.  You know that nothing will come of this aside from a Republican majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a legal House Congressional Impeachment Inquiry.  And anything that is done to impede it is contrary to the Constitution of the United States.  You want it resolved, have your Rump and his merry band of criminals show up and testify.  I doubt any Democrat would block any of them.  Until then, it's impeding and obstructing which is exactly what got Nixon in such deep trouble.  I voted for Nixon twice (even with the problem of the breakin not being resolved).  He got what he deserved.
Click to expand...

It may be "legal," but that doesn't mean it isn't a show trial.  It's just plain false to claim that "anything that is done to impede it is contrary to the Constitution of the United States."  That's bullshit.  It will get resolved when it goes to the Senate and they toss it into the waste bin.  Of course, that's exactly what you don't want.

Defending yourself is not "obstruction," dumbfuck.  That's a Stalinist argument if there ever was one.


----------



## bripat9643

berg80 said:


> *SECTION II—THE PRESIDENT’S OBSTRUCTION OF THE HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES’ IMPEACHMENT INQUIRY*
> 
> *The President Obstructed the Impeachment Inquiry by Instructing Witnesses and Agencies to Ignore Subpoenas for Documents and Testimony An Unprecedented Effort to Obstruct an Impeachment Inquiry *
> 
> Donald Trump is the first President in the history of the United States to seek to completely obstruct an impeachment inquiry undertaken by the House of Representatives under Article I of the Constitution, which vests the House with the “sole Power of Impeachment.”  He has publicly and repeatedly rejected the authority of Congress to conduct oversight of his actions and has directly challenged the authority of the House to conduct an impeachment inquiry into his actions regarding Ukraine.President Trump ordered federal agencies and officials to disregard all voluntary requests for documents and defy all duly authorized subpoenas for records.  He also directed all federal officials in the Executive Branch not to testify—even when compelled.  No other President has flouted the Constitution and power of Congress to conduct oversight to this extent.  No President has claimed for himself the right to deny the House’s authority to conduct an impeachment proceeding, control the scope of a power exclusively vested in the House, and forbid any and all cooperation from the Executive Branch.  Even President Richard Nixon—who obstructed Congress by refusing to turn over key evidence—accepted the authority of Congress to conduct an impeachment inquiry and permitted his aides and advisors to produce documents and testify to Congressional committees.  Despite President Trump’s unprecedented and categorical commands, the House gathered overwhelming evidence of his misconduct from courageous individuals who were willing to follow the law, comply with duly authorized subpoenas, and tell the truth.  In response, the President engaged in a brazen effort to publicly attack and intimidate these witnesses.If left unanswered, President Trump’s ongoing effort to thwart Congress’ impeachment power risks doing grave harm to the institution of Congress, the balance of power between our branches of government, and the Constitutional order that the President and every Member of Congress have sworn to protect and defend.


Wrong.  See how far your argument goes.


----------



## bripat9643

Hutch Starskey said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Constitutional impeachment by a co-equal branch of govt is the exact opposite of a "soviet style show trial", dope.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad corrupt / compromised criminal Dems are running an Inquisition that tramples on the Constitution, Constitutional Rights, Due Process, and is based on 'Guilty Until Proven Innocent' based on hearsay and rumor rather than such a democratic process.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your hysterics aside.
> Its progressing just as the last two impeachments did.
Click to expand...

Hardly.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Constitutional impeachment by a co-equal branch of govt is the exact opposite of a "soviet style show trial", dope.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad corrupt / compromised criminal Dems are running an Inquisition that tramples on the Constitution, Constitutional Rights, Due Process, and is based on 'Guilty Until Proven Innocent' based on hearsay and rumor rather than such a democratic process.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your hysterics aside.
> Its progressing just as the last two impeachments did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly.
Click to expand...


Explain why and how it is not.


----------



## Lakhota

*IMPEACHMENT REPORT:RUDY & NUNES IN DEEP!*


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, except for those subpoenaed who have refused to testify, of course, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> The point you ignored, shit for brains, is that he didn't allow Republicans to call any witnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't need to. He's the chairman which of course has nothing at all to do with Ed's  post or your dopey statement that I responded to.
> 
> Innocent people don't hide. They prove their innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always thought we were innocent until proven guilty in this country....When did that change?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he were innocent then he would present his case or have one of his minions do that for him.  It starts tomorrow where Rump gets his chance.  If he tries to continue to cover up, obstruct and just outright lie then that should be enough for him to work at a carwash in Florida after NY gets through with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. He would be stupid to participate in a Soviet style show trail.  Schiff-for-Brains and Nadler have no intention of allowing him to present his case.
> 
> You fucking douchebags aren't fooling anyone.   You are whining about Trump's refusal to participate because you want the sanction of the victim.  If tramp doesn't participate, then you can't claim the process has any kind of legitimacy.
> 
> Of course, we already know this process is fraudulent.  It's a con, a kangaroo court, a lynching.  Anyone who condones it or defends it is lower than the henchmen Stalin employed to justify murdering innocent people.  You are on exactly the same moral plane.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

And by "Soviet style," you mean a Constitutionally compliant impeachment process.

Why do you live in America if you think we're Soviets?


----------



## bripat9643

Hutch Starskey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Constitutional impeachment by a co-equal branch of govt is the exact opposite of a "soviet style show trial", dope.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad corrupt / compromised criminal Dems are running an Inquisition that tramples on the Constitution, Constitutional Rights, Due Process, and is based on 'Guilty Until Proven Innocent' based on hearsay and rumor rather than such a democratic process.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your hysterics aside.
> Its progressing just as the last two impeachments did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain why and how it is not.
Click to expand...

Because it's a Stalinist show trial, shit for brains.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point you ignored, shit for brains, is that he didn't allow Republicans to call any witnesses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't need to. He's the chairman which of course has nothing at all to do with Ed's  post or your dopey statement that I responded to.
> 
> Innocent people don't hide. They prove their innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always thought we were innocent until proven guilty in this country....When did that change?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he were innocent then he would present his case or have one of his minions do that for him.  It starts tomorrow where Rump gets his chance.  If he tries to continue to cover up, obstruct and just outright lie then that should be enough for him to work at a carwash in Florida after NY gets through with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. He would be stupid to participate in a Soviet style show trail.  Schiff-for-Brains and Nadler have no intention of allowing him to present his case.
> 
> You fucking douchebags aren't fooling anyone.   You are whining about Trump's refusal to participate because you want the sanction of the victim.  If tramp doesn't participate, then you can't claim the process has any kind of legitimacy.
> 
> Of course, we already know this process is fraudulent.  It's a con, a kangaroo court, a lynching.  Anyone who condones it or defends it is lower than the henchmen Stalin employed to justify murdering innocent people.  You are on exactly the same moral plane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> And by "Soviet style," you mean a Constitutionally compliant impeachment process.
> 
> Why do you live in America if you think we're Soviets?
Click to expand...

The Constitution allows Soviet style show trials for impeachment, apparently.  That doesn't alter the fact that they are show trials.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't need to. He's the chairman which of course has nothing at all to do with Ed's  post or your dopey statement that I responded to.
> 
> Innocent people don't hide. They prove their innocence.
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought we were innocent until proven guilty in this country....When did that change?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he were innocent then he would present his case or have one of his minions do that for him.  It starts tomorrow where Rump gets his chance.  If he tries to continue to cover up, obstruct and just outright lie then that should be enough for him to work at a carwash in Florida after NY gets through with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. He would be stupid to participate in a Soviet style show trail.  Schiff-for-Brains and Nadler have no intention of allowing him to present his case.
> 
> You fucking douchebags aren't fooling anyone.   You are whining about Trump's refusal to participate because you want the sanction of the victim.  If tramp doesn't participate, then you can't claim the process has any kind of legitimacy.
> 
> Of course, we already know this process is fraudulent.  It's a con, a kangaroo court, a lynching.  Anyone who condones it or defends it is lower than the henchmen Stalin employed to justify murdering innocent people.  You are on exactly the same moral plane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> And by "Soviet style," you mean a Constitutionally compliant impeachment process.
> 
> Why do you live in America if you think we're Soviets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Constitution allows Soviet style show trials for impeachment, apparently.  That doesn't alter the fact that they are show trials.
Click to expand...

Orrrr..... you're just a fucking moron who _thinks_ the Constitution allows "Soviet style show trials." 

Why did you rule out the obvious?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Constitutional impeachment by a co-equal branch of govt is the exact opposite of a "soviet style show trial", dope.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad corrupt / compromised criminal Dems are running an Inquisition that tramples on the Constitution, Constitutional Rights, Due Process, and is based on 'Guilty Until Proven Innocent' based on hearsay and rumor rather than such a democratic process.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your hysterics aside.
> Its progressing just as the last two impeachments did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain why and how it is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it's a Stalinist show trial, shit for brains.
Click to expand...


As I thought. You aren't  up to the task, loser.


----------



## edward37

bripat9643 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't need to. He's the chairman which of course has nothing at all to do with Ed's  post or your dopey statement that I responded to.
> 
> Innocent people don't hide. They prove their innocence.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we know he can run a Soviet style show trial if he likes.  When are you douchebags going to quit pretending it's not one?
> 
> No one with a brain participates in a show trial, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans have no answer Bri  They have no defense  What they do have is trying to   bash it  The republican way Where are all those repubs that were under subpoena ?? Afraid to put their hands on a bible in defense of their idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Answer" for what, the Dim kangaroo court?  Why should any Republican participate in this farce?  That would only lend it an undeserved credibility.  You know that nothing will come of this aside from a Republican majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a legal House Congressional Impeachment Inquiry.  And anything that is done to impede it is contrary to the Constitution of the United States.  You want it resolved, have your Rump and his merry band of criminals show up and testify.  I doubt any Democrat would block any of them.  Until then, it's impeding and obstructing which is exactly what got Nixon in such deep trouble.  I voted for Nixon twice (even with the problem of the breakin not being resolved).  He got what he deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may be "legal," but that doesn't mean it isn't a show trial.  It's just plain false to claim that "anything that is done to impede it is contrary to the Constitution of the United States."  That's bullshit.  It will get resolved when it goes to the Senate and they toss it into the waste bin.  Of course, that's exactly what you don't want.
> 
> Defending yourself is not "obstruction," dumbfuck.  That's a Stalinist argument if there ever was one.
Click to expand...

Preventing people under subpoena from testifying  is obstruction


----------



## edward37

And getting a country to aid  you for your personal benefit , against  the top contender  in an election is an impeachable offense


----------



## edward37

And bri  you gonna tell me trumps hands are clean ?


----------



## edward37

Daryl Hunt said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point you ignored, shit for brains, is that he didn't allow Republicans to call any witnesses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't need to. He's the chairman which of course has nothing at all to do with Ed's  post or your dopey statement that I responded to.
> 
> Innocent people don't hide. They prove their innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we know he can run a Soviet style show trial if he likes.  When are you douchebags going to quit pretending it's not one?
> 
> No one with a brain participates in a show trial, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans have no answer Bri  They have no defense  What they do have is trying to   bash it  The republican way Where are all those repubs that were under subpoena ?? Afraid to put their hands on a bible in defense of their idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Answer" for what, the Dim kangaroo court?  Why should any Republican participate in this farce?  That would only lend it an undeserved credibility.  You know that nothing will come of this aside from a Republican majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a legal House Congressional Impeachment Inquiry.  And anything that is done to impede it is contrary to the Constitution of the United States.  You want it resolved, have your Rump and his merry band of criminals show up and testify.  I doubt any Democrat would block any of them.  Until then, it's impeding and obstructing which is exactly what got Nixon in such deep trouble.  I voted for Nixon twice (even with the problem of the breakin not being resolved).  He got what he deserved.
Click to expand...

Beg your ""pardon""   He shouldn't have been pardoned  jimho


----------



## berg80

Daryl Hunt said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point you ignored, shit for brains, is that he didn't allow Republicans to call any witnesses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't need to. He's the chairman which of course has nothing at all to do with Ed's  post or your dopey statement that I responded to.
> 
> Innocent people don't hide. They prove their innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we know he can run a Soviet style show trial if he likes.  When are you douchebags going to quit pretending it's not one?
> 
> No one with a brain participates in a show trial, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans have no answer Bri  They have no defense  What they do have is trying to   bash it  The republican way Where are all those repubs that were under subpoena ?? Afraid to put their hands on a bible in defense of their idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Answer" for what, the Dim kangaroo court?  Why should any Republican participate in this farce?  That would only lend it an undeserved credibility.  You know that nothing will come of this aside from a Republican majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a legal House Congressional Impeachment Inquiry.  And anything that is done to impede it is contrary to the Constitution of the United States.  You want it resolved, have your Rump and his merry band of criminals show up and testify.  I doubt any Democrat would block any of them.  Until then, it's impeding and obstructing which is exactly what got Nixon in such deep trouble.  I voted for Nixon twice (even with the problem of the breakin not being resolved).  He got what he deserved.
Click to expand...

That is essentially the point I've been making on anther thread. Which begs the question, how will Senate Repubs rationalize not voting to convict with respect to the slam dunk charge of obstruction in the articles of impeachment?


----------



## berg80

*The most damning sentence in the House Intelligence Committee’s impeachment report*

The House Intelligence Committee just released a 300-page report with the conclusions from its impeachment inquiry into President Donald Trump’s actions involving Ukraine.

You can read the full report, and if you have the time and inclination, you should. Or you can read the much shorter executive summary.

But all you really need to read is this one sentence from the report, which encapsulates all of its major findings:* “[T]he impeachment inquiry has found that President Trump, personally and acting through agents within and outside of the U.S. government, solicited the interference of a foreign government, Ukraine, to benefit his reelection.”*

That’s it and that’s all.
The most damning sentence in the House Intelligence Committee’s impeachment report


----------



## edward37

bripat9643 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Constitutional impeachment by a co-equal branch of govt is the exact opposite of a "soviet style show trial", dope.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad corrupt / compromised criminal Dems are running an Inquisition that tramples on the Constitution, Constitutional Rights, Due Process, and is based on 'Guilty Until Proven Innocent' based on hearsay and rumor rather than such a democratic process.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your hysterics aside.
> Its progressing just as the last two impeachments did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain why and how it is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it's a Stalinist show trial, shit for brains.
Click to expand...

Don't know about Stalinist  but it would be good to show America what this weasel in our WH has done that is impeachable . Will give the country an up close look at the cowards supporting their crook


----------



## edward37

Bri it's gonna look so bad for trump and his circle  you might even turn  Getting out of the trump cess pool can't be a bad thing


----------



## easyt65

edward37 said:


> Preventing people under subpoena from testifying  is obstruction


No, destroying thousands of subpoenaed official govt documents exposing thousands of criminal counts of violating the FOIA & FRA is MASSIVE criminal Obstruction.

Opposing continuous Democrat coup attempts poorly disguised as investigations of possible criminal activity when after 4 years the is no crime, no evidence, no whistle blower, and no witness is defending oneself and the nation from self-identified enemies of the state.

.


----------



## bripat9643

berg80 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't need to. He's the chairman which of course has nothing at all to do with Ed's  post or your dopey statement that I responded to.
> 
> Innocent people don't hide. They prove their innocence.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we know he can run a Soviet style show trial if he likes.  When are you douchebags going to quit pretending it's not one?
> 
> No one with a brain participates in a show trial, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans have no answer Bri  They have no defense  What they do have is trying to   bash it  The republican way Where are all those repubs that were under subpoena ?? Afraid to put their hands on a bible in defense of their idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Answer" for what, the Dim kangaroo court?  Why should any Republican participate in this farce?  That would only lend it an undeserved credibility.  You know that nothing will come of this aside from a Republican majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a legal House Congressional Impeachment Inquiry.  And anything that is done to impede it is contrary to the Constitution of the United States.  You want it resolved, have your Rump and his merry band of criminals show up and testify.  I doubt any Democrat would block any of them.  Until then, it's impeding and obstructing which is exactly what got Nixon in such deep trouble.  I voted for Nixon twice (even with the problem of the breakin not being resolved).  He got what he deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is essentially the point I've been making on anther thread. Which begs the question, how will Senate Repubs rationalize not voting to convict with respect to the slam dunk charge of obstruction in the articles of impeachment?
Click to expand...

Simple:  Trump didn't obstruct jack shit.


----------



## bripat9643

edward37 said:


> Bri it's gonna look so bad for trump and his circle  you might even turn  Getting out of the trump cess pool can't be a bad thing


Spare me the details of your wet dreams.  The public sees right through this charade.


----------



## edward37

easyt65 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Preventing people under subpoena from testifying  is obstruction
> 
> 
> 
> No, destroying thousands of subpoenaed official govt documents exposing thousands of criminal counts of violating the FOIA & FRA is MASSIVE criminal Obstruction.
> 
> Opposing continuous Democrat coup attempts poorly disguised as investigations of possible criminal activity when after 4 years the is no crime, no evidence, no whistle blower, and no witness is defending oneself and the nation from self-identified enemies of the state.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

your defense is up is down, and black is white   trump guilty of obstruction  of congress  etc etc etc


----------



## bripat9643

edward37 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad corrupt / compromised criminal Dems are running an Inquisition that tramples on the Constitution, Constitutional Rights, Due Process, and is based on 'Guilty Until Proven Innocent' based on hearsay and rumor rather than such a democratic process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your hysterics aside.
> Its progressing just as the last two impeachments did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain why and how it is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it's a Stalinist show trial, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know about Stalinist  but it would be good to show America what this weasel in our WH has done that is impeachable . Will give the country an up close look at the cowards supporting their crook
Click to expand...

He's done nothing, moron.  You and I both know that.


----------



## edward37

bripat9643 said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we know he can run a Soviet style show trial if he likes.  When are you douchebags going to quit pretending it's not one?
> 
> No one with a brain participates in a show trial, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans have no answer Bri  They have no defense  What they do have is trying to   bash it  The republican way Where are all those repubs that were under subpoena ?? Afraid to put their hands on a bible in defense of their idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Answer" for what, the Dim kangaroo court?  Why should any Republican participate in this farce?  That would only lend it an undeserved credibility.  You know that nothing will come of this aside from a Republican majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a legal House Congressional Impeachment Inquiry.  And anything that is done to impede it is contrary to the Constitution of the United States.  You want it resolved, have your Rump and his merry band of criminals show up and testify.  I doubt any Democrat would block any of them.  Until then, it's impeding and obstructing which is exactly what got Nixon in such deep trouble.  I voted for Nixon twice (even with the problem of the breakin not being resolved).  He got what he deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is essentially the point I've been making on anther thread. Which begs the question, how will Senate Repubs rationalize not voting to convict with respect to the slam dunk charge of obstruction in the articles of impeachment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simple:  Trump didn't obstruct jack shit.
Click to expand...

He didn't forbid Giuliani and others from testifying ???Gee I must have read it wrong


----------



## edward37

Stark evidence of misconduct,,, Trumps call to Ukraine President,,,,,,,,High crimes and misdemeanors are coming his way


----------



## easyt65

edward37 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Preventing people under subpoena from testifying  is obstruction
> 
> 
> 
> No, destroying thousands of subpoenaed official govt documents exposing thousands of criminal counts of violating the FOIA & FRA is MASSIVE criminal Obstruction.
> 
> Opposing continuous Democrat coup attempts poorly disguised as investigations of possible criminal activity when after 4 years the is no crime, no evidence, no whistle blower, and no witness is defending oneself and the nation from self-identified enemies of the state.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your defense is up is down, and black is white   trump guilty of obstruction  of congress  etc etc etc
Click to expand...

Ed, the day you are able to present any link / evidence to support your emotionally manipulated, hare-driven, Democrat crime-apologizing accusations and ridiculous debunked opinions hell will freeze over.

Go back to the kids' table & let the grown-up talk...


----------



## bripat9643

edward37 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans have no answer Bri  They have no defense  What they do have is trying to   bash it  The republican way Where are all those repubs that were under subpoena ?? Afraid to put their hands on a bible in defense of their idiot?
> 
> 
> 
> "Answer" for what, the Dim kangaroo court?  Why should any Republican participate in this farce?  That would only lend it an undeserved credibility.  You know that nothing will come of this aside from a Republican majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a legal House Congressional Impeachment Inquiry.  And anything that is done to impede it is contrary to the Constitution of the United States.  You want it resolved, have your Rump and his merry band of criminals show up and testify.  I doubt any Democrat would block any of them.  Until then, it's impeding and obstructing which is exactly what got Nixon in such deep trouble.  I voted for Nixon twice (even with the problem of the breakin not being resolved).  He got what he deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is essentially the point I've been making on anther thread. Which begs the question, how will Senate Repubs rationalize not voting to convict with respect to the slam dunk charge of obstruction in the articles of impeachment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simple:  Trump didn't obstruct jack shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't forbid Giuliani and others from testifying ???Gee I must have read it wrong
Click to expand...

Yep, he's following the legal process - appealing it to the court system.


----------



## edward37

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Answer" for what, the Dim kangaroo court?  Why should any Republican participate in this farce?  That would only lend it an undeserved credibility.  You know that nothing will come of this aside from a Republican majority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a legal House Congressional Impeachment Inquiry.  And anything that is done to impede it is contrary to the Constitution of the United States.  You want it resolved, have your Rump and his merry band of criminals show up and testify.  I doubt any Democrat would block any of them.  Until then, it's impeding and obstructing which is exactly what got Nixon in such deep trouble.  I voted for Nixon twice (even with the problem of the breakin not being resolved).  He got what he deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is essentially the point I've been making on anther thread. Which begs the question, how will Senate Repubs rationalize not voting to convict with respect to the slam dunk charge of obstruction in the articles of impeachment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simple:  Trump didn't obstruct jack shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't forbid Giuliani and others from testifying ???Gee I must have read it wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, he's following the legal process - appealing it to the court system.
Click to expand...

Where the court is loaded in his favor


----------



## bripat9643

edward37 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a legal House Congressional Impeachment Inquiry.  And anything that is done to impede it is contrary to the Constitution of the United States.  You want it resolved, have your Rump and his merry band of criminals show up and testify.  I doubt any Democrat would block any of them.  Until then, it's impeding and obstructing which is exactly what got Nixon in such deep trouble.  I voted for Nixon twice (even with the problem of the breakin not being resolved).  He got what he deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> That is essentially the point I've been making on anther thread. Which begs the question, how will Senate Repubs rationalize not voting to convict with respect to the slam dunk charge of obstruction in the articles of impeachment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simple:  Trump didn't obstruct jack shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't forbid Giuliani and others from testifying ???Gee I must have read it wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, he's following the legal process - appealing it to the court system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where the court is loaded in his favor
Click to expand...

So?  Are you objecting to the Constitution now?  You were perfectly happy with the part that allows a Soviet style show trial.


----------



## beagle9

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your moron still hasn't apologized
> 
> 
> 
> What should he apologize for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For lying about Obama not a citizen    For lying about his close relationship with Putin and his screwing up our election ,,,,,,for starters   then to all the people the nasty POS  bullied and bashed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean he should apologize for your delusions?  Trump only bashed people who bashed him.  I'm sorry if you snowflakes can dish it out but can't take it.  Being a flaming hypocrite is so typically liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dead vets parents  are off limits  but this moron has no limits   Now no deal with China until after election  I thought the moron said trade wars were easy in 2016 Remember that? Think he should shut his big mouth??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean that lying asshole and his wife at the Dim convention?
> 
> Here's news for you: no one who attacks Trump is off limits.  The claim that they are is just another stupid Dim rule that no one is obligated to observe. If the dumbass didn't want to be criticized, then he should have kept his big mouth shut.
Click to expand...

Amazes one doesn't it ?? Unbelievable how the Democrats can attack Trump, but when he responds then somehow he's the bully... LOL.


----------



## Faun

berg80 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't need to. He's the chairman which of course has nothing at all to do with Ed's  post or your dopey statement that I responded to.
> 
> Innocent people don't hide. They prove their innocence.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we know he can run a Soviet style show trial if he likes.  When are you douchebags going to quit pretending it's not one?
> 
> No one with a brain participates in a show trial, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans have no answer Bri  They have no defense  What they do have is trying to   bash it  The republican way Where are all those repubs that were under subpoena ?? Afraid to put their hands on a bible in defense of their idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Answer" for what, the Dim kangaroo court?  Why should any Republican participate in this farce?  That would only lend it an undeserved credibility.  You know that nothing will come of this aside from a Republican majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a legal House Congressional Impeachment Inquiry.  And anything that is done to impede it is contrary to the Constitution of the United States.  You want it resolved, have your Rump and his merry band of criminals show up and testify.  I doubt any Democrat would block any of them.  Until then, it's impeding and obstructing which is exactly what got Nixon in such deep trouble.  I voted for Nixon twice (even with the problem of the breakin not being resolved).  He got what he deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is essentially the point I've been making on anther thread. Which begs the question, how will Senate Repubs rationalize not voting to convict with respect to the slam dunk charge of obstruction in the articles of impeachment?
Click to expand...

Because there is literally nothing wrong he can do that trumper humpers won't ignore. Just like with Jim Jones. Even committing suicide was an avenue they'd drive down. Conservatism is a cult.


----------



## Sandy Shanks

Senate Republicans are all over the place when it comes to Trump's conspiracy theories. Kennedy from Louisiana has reversed himself twice. First, he says Ukraine interfered in our election. Then he said they didn't, and the Russians did it. Then, on Sunday, he said Ukraine did it.

Now Sen. Lindsey Graham, a Republican from South Carolina, has said, "I don’t know if it’s true or not. But let somebody look, but when it comes to hacking into the DNC, that was all Russia. The Ukraine had nothing to do with it. So as to the Ukraine, they had zero to do with the hacking of the DNC and the stealing of the emails."

Live updates: Democrats release Trump impeachment report - CNNPolitics


----------



## Sandy Shanks

Many watched Rep. Adam Schiff and his summary of the House Intelligence Committee's impeachment report. He was calm, professional, informative, and convincing. He was competent and skillful in his presentation.

This is our President:

_*“I learn nothing from Adam Schiff, I think he’s a maniac. I think Adam Schiff is a deranged human being. I think he grew up with a complex for lots of reasons that are obvious. I think he’s a very sick man, and he lies.”*_

Trump's press secretary said "Chairman Schiff’s report reads like the ramblings of a basement blogger straining to prove something when there is evidence of nothing.”

Trump's fans love this in their President.


----------



## Zorro!

ADAM SCHIFF CROSSES LINE: He’s Obtained Phone Records of Devin Nunes, Nunes’ Aide, Rudy Giuliani and John Solomon. 

“Well, fair is fair. Republicans should obtain Schiff’s phone records, those of the so-called whistleblower, Eric Ciaramella, and the colleague with whom he had a “bro-like” relationship, you know, Sean Misko, the one Schiff hired as an aide the day after the whistleblower’s complaint was submitted…Once Schiff passes this to the Senate, it will be the Democrats on trial."​It's long past time for the Republicans to take off the gloves and fight back.

Schiff refused to say how he was able to obtain the phone records.  He needs to be put under oath by the Senate and examined on this point.  This is a remarkable abuse of the constitutional rights of all these folks.  These are KGB tactics.


----------



## Ame®icano

Zorro! said:


> THE MOUNTAIN LABORED AND BROUGHT FORTH A MOUSE: This impeachment drive is a huge political bust for Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House Speaker Nancy Pelosi and Rep. Adam Schiff haven’t gotten any closer to convincing a single Senate Republican to remove the president. It’s highly probable that a Senate trial run by Republicans, with new witnesses and evidence, would further corrode the Democrats’ case.
> 
> The Left  pretends that Senate Republicans are members of a reactionary Trump cult, but if there had been incontrovertible proof of “bribery,” a number of them would be compelled to act differently. No such evidence was provided.
> 
> Adding an obstruction article, based on the Mueller report, would only make the proceedings even more intractably partisan. Yet the recent push to force White House counsel Don McGahn to testify suggests Democrats could be headed in that direction.
> 
> We can look forward to a Senate trial with more Ukrainian drama. Far from weakening Trump in 2020, the story might end up dragging Joe Biden into a defensive posture. Journalists perfunctorily refer to anything related to Ukrainians or the Bidens as a “conspiracy theory,” but it’s clear that Hunter Biden was cashing in on his father’s influence, and it’s still unclear what Joe Biden did about it.
> 
> Republicans have already requested transcripts of conversations between Biden and then-Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko over the vice president’s requests to fire Viktor Shokin. It’s going to become a difficult story to ignore.
> 
> Democrats claimed that polls were irrelevant because impeachment was a moral and patriotic imperative. Once national support spiked, numbers suddenly mattered very much, and the usual suspects couldn’t stop talking about them. What most polls now confirm is that while Americans were paying attention to the breathless media coverage, public support for the inquiry is at best stagnant and probably declining.
> 
> The FiveThirtyEight average for support among independents topped out at 47.7 percent in late October. It sank to 41 percent during the hearings. A November Politico/Morning Consult poll found that voter opposition to the impeachment inquiry is at its highest point since it started asking the question.
> 
> Will support for impeachment miraculously surge upward in battleground states such as Wisconsin as the election approaches? It seems unlikely.
> 
> Democrats and the media have covered every development of the many investigations into Trump, tending into histrionics. That has, in many ways, obscured legitimate criticism of the president. By constantly overpromising and underdelivering, Democrats have guaranteed not only skepticism but apathy from voters.



Excellent post Zorro!

Now, put yourself "in their shoes" for a second. This is how it looks, from their perspective...

In the span of just a few years your side went from totally controlling whats "hip" and "in fashion" and being the "party of le SCIENCE!" to being a bunch of ugly, fat, pierced, tattooed, yellow tooth'd, soiboy, hamplanet girls who bawl in public, who believe in a doomsday cult, who are riddled with STDs.

Everyone thinks you're a loser, you haven't had any meaningful relationships in years, your side has lost all political power, (D) politicians run in terror from your support, everything you see on the internet dogs you and your beliefs.

You may see a couple memes that back up your beliefs, but the messages that resonate, the ones that have lasting impact, the messages that hurt are the ones who support the positions of the people who you are (or at least were) thoroughly convinced are "the bad guys", "evil nazis", "on the wrong side of history".

You're loosing control since your far left side of things keeps springing out farther and farther into insanity and you are forced to either keep pace or become a nazi yourself, even if all you do is stand still with what you believed 5 years ago.

Meanwhile Donald fucking TRUMP is president. Your party has been trying to take him out for 4 years and hasn't even gotten close. Oh and by the way, you realize that Dementia Joe is who your candidate is going to be for the 2020 election.

Leftist socialists have nothing, absolutely nothing to be happy or enthusiastic about. Their entire existence, all day, everyday is pink wojaks.


----------



## edward37

Ame®icano said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE MOUNTAIN LABORED AND BROUGHT FORTH A MOUSE: This impeachment drive is a huge political bust for Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House Speaker Nancy Pelosi and Rep. Adam Schiff haven’t gotten any closer to convincing a single Senate Republican to remove the president. It’s highly probable that a Senate trial run by Republicans, with new witnesses and evidence, would further corrode the Democrats’ case.
> 
> The Left  pretends that Senate Republicans are members of a reactionary Trump cult, but if there had been incontrovertible proof of “bribery,” a number of them would be compelled to act differently. No such evidence was provided.
> 
> Adding an obstruction article, based on the Mueller report, would only make the proceedings even more intractably partisan. Yet the recent push to force White House counsel Don McGahn to testify suggests Democrats could be headed in that direction.
> 
> We can look forward to a Senate trial with more Ukrainian drama. Far from weakening Trump in 2020, the story might end up dragging Joe Biden into a defensive posture. Journalists perfunctorily refer to anything related to Ukrainians or the Bidens as a “conspiracy theory,” but it’s clear that Hunter Biden was cashing in on his father’s influence, and it’s still unclear what Joe Biden did about it.
> 
> Republicans have already requested transcripts of conversations between Biden and then-Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko over the vice president’s requests to fire Viktor Shokin. It’s going to become a difficult story to ignore.
> 
> Democrats claimed that polls were irrelevant because impeachment was a moral and patriotic imperative. Once national support spiked, numbers suddenly mattered very much, and the usual suspects couldn’t stop talking about them. What most polls now confirm is that while Americans were paying attention to the breathless media coverage, public support for the inquiry is at best stagnant and probably declining.
> 
> The FiveThirtyEight average for support among independents topped out at 47.7 percent in late October. It sank to 41 percent during the hearings. A November Politico/Morning Consult poll found that voter opposition to the impeachment inquiry is at its highest point since it started asking the question.
> 
> Will support for impeachment miraculously surge upward in battleground states such as Wisconsin as the election approaches? It seems unlikely.
> 
> Democrats and the media have covered every development of the many investigations into Trump, tending into histrionics. That has, in many ways, obscured legitimate criticism of the president. By constantly overpromising and underdelivering, Democrats have guaranteed not only skepticism but apathy from voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent post Zorro!
> 
> Now, put yourself "in their shoes" for a second. This is how it looks, from their perspective...
> 
> In the span of just a few years your side went from totally controlling whats "hip" and "in fashion" and being the "party of le SCIENCE!" to being a bunch of ugly, fat, pierced, tattooed, yellow tooth'd, soiboy, hamplanet girls who bawl in public, who believe in a doomsday cult, who are riddled with STDs.
> 
> Everyone thinks you're a loser, you haven't had any meaningful relationships in years, your side has lost all political power, (D) politicians run in terror from your support, everything you see on the internet dogs you and your beliefs.
> 
> You may see a couple memes that back up your beliefs, but the messages that resonate, the ones that have lasting impact, the messages that hurt are the ones who support the positions of the people who you are (or at least were) thoroughly convinced are "the bad guys", "evil nazis", "on the wrong side of history".
> 
> You're loosing control since your far left side of things keeps springing out farther and farther into insanity and you are forced to either keep pace or become a nazi yourself, even if all you do is stand still with what you believed 5 years ago.
> 
> Meanwhile Donald fucking TRUMP is president. Your party has been trying to take him out for 4 years and hasn't even gotten close. Oh and by the way, you realize that Dementia Joe is who your candidate is going to be for the 2020 election.
> 
> Leftist socialists have nothing, absolutely nothing to be happy or enthusiastic about. Their entire existence, all day, everyday is pink wojaks.
Click to expand...

CHINA, RUSSIA   are you listening  ??  I want you to do me a favor


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Haha, wow. Boy did Schiff play Nunes. Mwahahahahaaa


----------



## Ame®icano

edward37 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE MOUNTAIN LABORED AND BROUGHT FORTH A MOUSE: This impeachment drive is a huge political bust for Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House Speaker Nancy Pelosi and Rep. Adam Schiff haven’t gotten any closer to convincing a single Senate Republican to remove the president. It’s highly probable that a Senate trial run by Republicans, with new witnesses and evidence, would further corrode the Democrats’ case.
> 
> The Left  pretends that Senate Republicans are members of a reactionary Trump cult, but if there had been incontrovertible proof of “bribery,” a number of them would be compelled to act differently. No such evidence was provided.
> 
> Adding an obstruction article, based on the Mueller report, would only make the proceedings even more intractably partisan. Yet the recent push to force White House counsel Don McGahn to testify suggests Democrats could be headed in that direction.
> 
> We can look forward to a Senate trial with more Ukrainian drama. Far from weakening Trump in 2020, the story might end up dragging Joe Biden into a defensive posture. Journalists perfunctorily refer to anything related to Ukrainians or the Bidens as a “conspiracy theory,” but it’s clear that Hunter Biden was cashing in on his father’s influence, and it’s still unclear what Joe Biden did about it.
> 
> Republicans have already requested transcripts of conversations between Biden and then-Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko over the vice president’s requests to fire Viktor Shokin. It’s going to become a difficult story to ignore.
> 
> Democrats claimed that polls were irrelevant because impeachment was a moral and patriotic imperative. Once national support spiked, numbers suddenly mattered very much, and the usual suspects couldn’t stop talking about them. What most polls now confirm is that while Americans were paying attention to the breathless media coverage, public support for the inquiry is at best stagnant and probably declining.
> 
> The FiveThirtyEight average for support among independents topped out at 47.7 percent in late October. It sank to 41 percent during the hearings. A November Politico/Morning Consult poll found that voter opposition to the impeachment inquiry is at its highest point since it started asking the question.
> 
> Will support for impeachment miraculously surge upward in battleground states such as Wisconsin as the election approaches? It seems unlikely.
> 
> Democrats and the media have covered every development of the many investigations into Trump, tending into histrionics. That has, in many ways, obscured legitimate criticism of the president. By constantly overpromising and underdelivering, Democrats have guaranteed not only skepticism but apathy from voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent post Zorro!
> 
> Now, put yourself "in their shoes" for a second. This is how it looks, from their perspective...
> 
> In the span of just a few years your side went from totally controlling whats "hip" and "in fashion" and being the "party of le SCIENCE!" to being a bunch of ugly, fat, pierced, tattooed, yellow tooth'd, soiboy, hamplanet girls who bawl in public, who believe in a doomsday cult, who are riddled with STDs.
> 
> Everyone thinks you're a loser, you haven't had any meaningful relationships in years, your side has lost all political power, (D) politicians run in terror from your support, everything you see on the internet dogs you and your beliefs.
> 
> You may see a couple memes that back up your beliefs, but the messages that resonate, the ones that have lasting impact, the messages that hurt are the ones who support the positions of the people who you are (or at least were) thoroughly convinced are "the bad guys", "evil nazis", "on the wrong side of history".
> 
> You're loosing control since your far left side of things keeps springing out farther and farther into insanity and you are forced to either keep pace or become a nazi yourself, even if all you do is stand still with what you believed 5 years ago.
> 
> Meanwhile Donald fucking TRUMP is president. Your party has been trying to take him out for 4 years and hasn't even gotten close. Oh and by the way, you realize that Dementia Joe is who your candidate is going to be for the 2020 election.
> 
> Leftist socialists have nothing, absolutely nothing to be happy or enthusiastic about. Their entire existence, all day, everyday is pink wojaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CHINA, RUSSIA   are you listening  ??  I want you to do me a favor
Click to expand...


... Yeah, I have this dumb crackhead son, and he needs a job, since he's been kicked out of the army. You put him on board of directors, give him some private equity money so he has something to play with, and I'll help you out somehow. How about I demand firing of that prosecutor of yours...


----------



## edward37

Ame®icano said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE MOUNTAIN LABORED AND BROUGHT FORTH A MOUSE: This impeachment drive is a huge political bust for Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House Speaker Nancy Pelosi and Rep. Adam Schiff haven’t gotten any closer to convincing a single Senate Republican to remove the president. It’s highly probable that a Senate trial run by Republicans, with new witnesses and evidence, would further corrode the Democrats’ case.
> 
> The Left  pretends that Senate Republicans are members of a reactionary Trump cult, but if there had been incontrovertible proof of “bribery,” a number of them would be compelled to act differently. No such evidence was provided.
> 
> Adding an obstruction article, based on the Mueller report, would only make the proceedings even more intractably partisan. Yet the recent push to force White House counsel Don McGahn to testify suggests Democrats could be headed in that direction.
> 
> We can look forward to a Senate trial with more Ukrainian drama. Far from weakening Trump in 2020, the story might end up dragging Joe Biden into a defensive posture. Journalists perfunctorily refer to anything related to Ukrainians or the Bidens as a “conspiracy theory,” but it’s clear that Hunter Biden was cashing in on his father’s influence, and it’s still unclear what Joe Biden did about it.
> 
> Republicans have already requested transcripts of conversations between Biden and then-Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko over the vice president’s requests to fire Viktor Shokin. It’s going to become a difficult story to ignore.
> 
> Democrats claimed that polls were irrelevant because impeachment was a moral and patriotic imperative. Once national support spiked, numbers suddenly mattered very much, and the usual suspects couldn’t stop talking about them. What most polls now confirm is that while Americans were paying attention to the breathless media coverage, public support for the inquiry is at best stagnant and probably declining.
> 
> The FiveThirtyEight average for support among independents topped out at 47.7 percent in late October. It sank to 41 percent during the hearings. A November Politico/Morning Consult poll found that voter opposition to the impeachment inquiry is at its highest point since it started asking the question.
> 
> Will support for impeachment miraculously surge upward in battleground states such as Wisconsin as the election approaches? It seems unlikely.
> 
> Democrats and the media have covered every development of the many investigations into Trump, tending into histrionics. That has, in many ways, obscured legitimate criticism of the president. By constantly overpromising and underdelivering, Democrats have guaranteed not only skepticism but apathy from voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent post Zorro!
> 
> Now, put yourself "in their shoes" for a second. This is how it looks, from their perspective...
> 
> In the span of just a few years your side went from totally controlling whats "hip" and "in fashion" and being the "party of le SCIENCE!" to being a bunch of ugly, fat, pierced, tattooed, yellow tooth'd, soiboy, hamplanet girls who bawl in public, who believe in a doomsday cult, who are riddled with STDs.
> 
> Everyone thinks you're a loser, you haven't had any meaningful relationships in years, your side has lost all political power, (D) politicians run in terror from your support, everything you see on the internet dogs you and your beliefs.
> 
> You may see a couple memes that back up your beliefs, but the messages that resonate, the ones that have lasting impact, the messages that hurt are the ones who support the positions of the people who you are (or at least were) thoroughly convinced are "the bad guys", "evil nazis", "on the wrong side of history".
> 
> You're loosing control since your far left side of things keeps springing out farther and farther into insanity and you are forced to either keep pace or become a nazi yourself, even if all you do is stand still with what you believed 5 years ago.
> 
> Meanwhile Donald fucking TRUMP is president. Your party has been trying to take him out for 4 years and hasn't even gotten close. Oh and by the way, you realize that Dementia Joe is who your candidate is going to be for the 2020 election.
> 
> Leftist socialists have nothing, absolutely nothing to be happy or enthusiastic about. Their entire existence, all day, everyday is pink wojaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CHINA, RUSSIA   are you listening  ??  I want you to do me a favor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... Yeah, I have this dumb crackhead son, and he needs a job, since he's been kicked out of the army. You put him on board of directors, give him some private equity money so he has something to play with, and I'll help you out somehow. How about I demand firing of that prosecutor of yours...
Click to expand...

You should have given the moron a few million bucks and turn him loose to bankrupt 5 or 6 companies  ,get married 3 times and cheat on them all ONLY THEN can you be proud of him  Impeach the fn bastard


----------



## Ame®icano

edward37 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE MOUNTAIN LABORED AND BROUGHT FORTH A MOUSE: This impeachment drive is a huge political bust for Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House Speaker Nancy Pelosi and Rep. Adam Schiff haven’t gotten any closer to convincing a single Senate Republican to remove the president. It’s highly probable that a Senate trial run by Republicans, with new witnesses and evidence, would further corrode the Democrats’ case.
> 
> The Left  pretends that Senate Republicans are members of a reactionary Trump cult, but if there had been incontrovertible proof of “bribery,” a number of them would be compelled to act differently. No such evidence was provided.
> 
> Adding an obstruction article, based on the Mueller report, would only make the proceedings even more intractably partisan. Yet the recent push to force White House counsel Don McGahn to testify suggests Democrats could be headed in that direction.
> 
> We can look forward to a Senate trial with more Ukrainian drama. Far from weakening Trump in 2020, the story might end up dragging Joe Biden into a defensive posture. Journalists perfunctorily refer to anything related to Ukrainians or the Bidens as a “conspiracy theory,” but it’s clear that Hunter Biden was cashing in on his father’s influence, and it’s still unclear what Joe Biden did about it.
> 
> Republicans have already requested transcripts of conversations between Biden and then-Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko over the vice president’s requests to fire Viktor Shokin. It’s going to become a difficult story to ignore.
> 
> Democrats claimed that polls were irrelevant because impeachment was a moral and patriotic imperative. Once national support spiked, numbers suddenly mattered very much, and the usual suspects couldn’t stop talking about them. What most polls now confirm is that while Americans were paying attention to the breathless media coverage, public support for the inquiry is at best stagnant and probably declining.
> 
> The FiveThirtyEight average for support among independents topped out at 47.7 percent in late October. It sank to 41 percent during the hearings. A November Politico/Morning Consult poll found that voter opposition to the impeachment inquiry is at its highest point since it started asking the question.
> 
> Will support for impeachment miraculously surge upward in battleground states such as Wisconsin as the election approaches? It seems unlikely.
> 
> Democrats and the media have covered every development of the many investigations into Trump, tending into histrionics. That has, in many ways, obscured legitimate criticism of the president. By constantly overpromising and underdelivering, Democrats have guaranteed not only skepticism but apathy from voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent post Zorro!
> 
> Now, put yourself "in their shoes" for a second. This is how it looks, from their perspective...
> 
> In the span of just a few years your side went from totally controlling whats "hip" and "in fashion" and being the "party of le SCIENCE!" to being a bunch of ugly, fat, pierced, tattooed, yellow tooth'd, soiboy, hamplanet girls who bawl in public, who believe in a doomsday cult, who are riddled with STDs.
> 
> Everyone thinks you're a loser, you haven't had any meaningful relationships in years, your side has lost all political power, (D) politicians run in terror from your support, everything you see on the internet dogs you and your beliefs.
> 
> You may see a couple memes that back up your beliefs, but the messages that resonate, the ones that have lasting impact, the messages that hurt are the ones who support the positions of the people who you are (or at least were) thoroughly convinced are "the bad guys", "evil nazis", "on the wrong side of history".
> 
> You're loosing control since your far left side of things keeps springing out farther and farther into insanity and you are forced to either keep pace or become a nazi yourself, even if all you do is stand still with what you believed 5 years ago.
> 
> Meanwhile Donald fucking TRUMP is president. Your party has been trying to take him out for 4 years and hasn't even gotten close. Oh and by the way, you realize that Dementia Joe is who your candidate is going to be for the 2020 election.
> 
> Leftist socialists have nothing, absolutely nothing to be happy or enthusiastic about. Their entire existence, all day, everyday is pink wojaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CHINA, RUSSIA   are you listening  ??  I want you to do me a favor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... Yeah, I have this dumb crackhead son, and he needs a job, since he's been kicked out of the army. You put him on board of directors, give him some private equity money so he has something to play with, and I'll help you out somehow. How about I demand firing of that prosecutor of yours...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should have given the moron a few million bucks and turn him loose to bankrupt 5 or 6 companies  ,get married 3 times and cheat on them all ONLY THEN can you be proud of him  Impeach the fn bastard
Click to expand...


At least he gave his own money to them. Whose money Dementia Joe has given?


----------



## edward37

Ame®icano said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE MOUNTAIN LABORED AND BROUGHT FORTH A MOUSE: This impeachment drive is a huge political bust for Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House Speaker Nancy Pelosi and Rep. Adam Schiff haven’t gotten any closer to convincing a single Senate Republican to remove the president. It’s highly probable that a Senate trial run by Republicans, with new witnesses and evidence, would further corrode the Democrats’ case.
> 
> The Left  pretends that Senate Republicans are members of a reactionary Trump cult, but if there had been incontrovertible proof of “bribery,” a number of them would be compelled to act differently. No such evidence was provided.
> 
> Adding an obstruction article, based on the Mueller report, would only make the proceedings even more intractably partisan. Yet the recent push to force White House counsel Don McGahn to testify suggests Democrats could be headed in that direction.
> 
> We can look forward to a Senate trial with more Ukrainian drama. Far from weakening Trump in 2020, the story might end up dragging Joe Biden into a defensive posture. Journalists perfunctorily refer to anything related to Ukrainians or the Bidens as a “conspiracy theory,” but it’s clear that Hunter Biden was cashing in on his father’s influence, and it’s still unclear what Joe Biden did about it.
> 
> Republicans have already requested transcripts of conversations between Biden and then-Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko over the vice president’s requests to fire Viktor Shokin. It’s going to become a difficult story to ignore.
> 
> Democrats claimed that polls were irrelevant because impeachment was a moral and patriotic imperative. Once national support spiked, numbers suddenly mattered very much, and the usual suspects couldn’t stop talking about them. What most polls now confirm is that while Americans were paying attention to the breathless media coverage, public support for the inquiry is at best stagnant and probably declining.
> 
> The FiveThirtyEight average for support among independents topped out at 47.7 percent in late October. It sank to 41 percent during the hearings. A November Politico/Morning Consult poll found that voter opposition to the impeachment inquiry is at its highest point since it started asking the question.
> 
> Will support for impeachment miraculously surge upward in battleground states such as Wisconsin as the election approaches? It seems unlikely.
> 
> Democrats and the media have covered every development of the many investigations into Trump, tending into histrionics. That has, in many ways, obscured legitimate criticism of the president. By constantly overpromising and underdelivering, Democrats have guaranteed not only skepticism but apathy from voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent post Zorro!
> 
> Now, put yourself "in their shoes" for a second. This is how it looks, from their perspective...
> 
> In the span of just a few years your side went from totally controlling whats "hip" and "in fashion" and being the "party of le SCIENCE!" to being a bunch of ugly, fat, pierced, tattooed, yellow tooth'd, soiboy, hamplanet girls who bawl in public, who believe in a doomsday cult, who are riddled with STDs.
> 
> Everyone thinks you're a loser, you haven't had any meaningful relationships in years, your side has lost all political power, (D) politicians run in terror from your support, everything you see on the internet dogs you and your beliefs.
> 
> You may see a couple memes that back up your beliefs, but the messages that resonate, the ones that have lasting impact, the messages that hurt are the ones who support the positions of the people who you are (or at least were) thoroughly convinced are "the bad guys", "evil nazis", "on the wrong side of history".
> 
> You're loosing control since your far left side of things keeps springing out farther and farther into insanity and you are forced to either keep pace or become a nazi yourself, even if all you do is stand still with what you believed 5 years ago.
> 
> Meanwhile Donald fucking TRUMP is president. Your party has been trying to take him out for 4 years and hasn't even gotten close. Oh and by the way, you realize that Dementia Joe is who your candidate is going to be for the 2020 election.
> 
> Leftist socialists have nothing, absolutely nothing to be happy or enthusiastic about. Their entire existence, all day, everyday is pink wojaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CHINA, RUSSIA   are you listening  ??  I want you to do me a favor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... Yeah, I have this dumb crackhead son, and he needs a job, since he's been kicked out of the army. You put him on board of directors, give him some private equity money so he has something to play with, and I'll help you out somehow. How about I demand firing of that prosecutor of yours...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should have given the moron a few million bucks and turn him loose to bankrupt 5 or 6 companies  ,get married 3 times and cheat on them all ONLY THEN can you be proud of him  Impeach the fn bastard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least he gave his own money to them. Whose money Dementia Joe has given?
Click to expand...

Try to remember  you're talking about a guy who always uses Other Peoples Money   A first class grifter  Trump U   lol


----------



## Zorro!

*SCHIFF OBTAINED PHONE RECORDS OF NUNES, JOURNALIST, OTHERS*



This is shocking: 

“Adam Schiff Has Crossed a Line: He’s Obtained Phone Records of Devin Nunes, Nunes’ Aide, Rudy Giuliani and John Solomon.” The most stunning aspect of the report was the inclusion of telephone records of House Intelligence Committee ranking member.​Presumably such records were obtained through legal process, as opposed to computer hacking or bribery of telephone company employees. Offhand, however, I don’t know what the legal basis would be for obtaining these phone records, and Schiff’s refusal to comment does not inspire confidence. I also don’t understand how Schiff could have obtained these records–legally–without the knowledge of the ranking member of his committee, Devin Nunes.

John Solomon has been one of the best reporters on the subjects at issue here, and spying on his phone records reminds one of when Sharyl Attkisson’s home computer was intruded on at a time when her reporting was inconvenient for the Obama administration.

Schiff has crossed the line of decency with this move. Once again, he has abused his power. This is an abuse of the constitutional rights of all spied on. These are KGB tactics.

Now Republicans should obtain Schiff’s phone records, those of the so-called whistleblower, Eric Ciaramella, and the colleague with whom he had a “bro-like” relationship, Sean Misko, the one Schiff hired as an aide the day after the whistleblower’s complaint was submitted.

The repellent Adam Schiff has managed to reach a new level of depravity.

Schiff’s depravity is unprecedented, but, we saw previews of it during the Obama administration.


----------



## edward37

Zorro! said:


> *SCHIFF OBTAINED PHONE RECORDS OF NUNES, JOURNALIST, OTHERS*
> 
> 
> 
> This is shocking:
> 
> “Adam Schiff Has Crossed a Line: He’s Obtained Phone Records of Devin Nunes, Nunes’ Aide, Rudy Giuliani and John Solomon.” The most stunning aspect of the report was the inclusion of telephone records of House Intelligence Committee ranking member.​Presumably such records were obtained through legal process, as opposed to computer hacking or bribery of telephone company employees. Offhand, however, I don’t know what the legal basis would be for obtaining these phone records, and Schiff’s refusal to comment does not inspire confidence. I also don’t understand how Schiff could have obtained these records–legally–without the knowledge of the ranking member of his committee, Devin Nunes.
> 
> John Solomon has been one of the best reporters on the subjects at issue here, and spying on his phone records reminds one of when Sharyl Attkisson’s home computer was intruded on at a time when her reporting was inconvenient for the Obama administration.
> 
> Schiff has crossed the line of decency with this move. Once again, he has abused his power. This is an abuse of the constitutional rights of all spied on. These are KGB tactics.
> 
> Now Republicans should obtain Schiff’s phone records, those of the so-called whistleblower, Eric Ciaramella, and the colleague with whom he had a “bro-like” relationship, Sean Misko, the one Schiff hired as an aide the day after the whistleblower’s complaint was submitted.
> 
> The repellent Adam Schiff has managed to reach a new level of depravity.
> 
> Schiff’s depravity is unprecedented, but, we saw previews of it during the Obama administration.


DEPRAVITY  is Trumps middle name    and republicans in the senate are cowardly scum


----------



## Faun

Zorro! said:


> *SCHIFF OBTAINED PHONE RECORDS OF NUNES, JOURNALIST, OTHERS*
> 
> 
> 
> This is shocking:
> 
> “Adam Schiff Has Crossed a Line: He’s Obtained Phone Records of Devin Nunes, Nunes’ Aide, Rudy Giuliani and John Solomon.” The most stunning aspect of the report was the inclusion of telephone records of House Intelligence Committee ranking member.​Presumably such records were obtained through legal process, as opposed to computer hacking or bribery of telephone company employees. Offhand, however, I don’t know what the legal basis would be for obtaining these phone records, and Schiff’s refusal to comment does not inspire confidence. I also don’t understand how Schiff could have obtained these records–legally–without the knowledge of the ranking member of his committee, Devin Nunes.
> 
> John Solomon has been one of the best reporters on the subjects at issue here, and spying on his phone records reminds one of when Sharyl Attkisson’s home computer was intruded on at a time when her reporting was inconvenient for the Obama administration.
> 
> Schiff has crossed the line of decency with this move. Once again, he has abused his power. This is an abuse of the constitutional rights of all spied on. These are KGB tactics.
> 
> Now Republicans should obtain Schiff’s phone records, those of the so-called whistleblower, Eric Ciaramella, and the colleague with whom he had a “bro-like” relationship, Sean Misko, the one Schiff hired as an aide the day after the whistleblower’s complaint was submitted.
> 
> The repellent Adam Schiff has managed to reach a new level of depravity.
> 
> Schiff’s depravity is unprecedented, but, we saw previews of it during the Obama administration.


LOLOL 

Obtaining phone records is an abuse of power but getting a foreign leader to dig up dirt on a political rival is not??

Dayum, you rightards sure are brain-dead.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

So,the republicans are making it clear:

They have no actual defense of the president, and instead are just going to focus on painting the constitutional impeachment process as an unfair sham.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

bripat9643 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, except for those subpoenaed who have refused to testify, of course, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> The point you ignored, shit for brains, is that he didn't allow Republicans to call any witnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't need to. He's the chairman which of course has nothing at all to do with Ed's  post or your dopey statement that I responded to.
> 
> Innocent people don't hide. They prove their innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always thought we were innocent until proven guilty in this country....When did that change?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he were innocent then he would present his case or have one of his minions do that for him.  It starts tomorrow where Rump gets his chance.  If he tries to continue to cover up, obstruct and just outright lie then that should be enough for him to work at a carwash in Florida after NY gets through with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. He would be stupid to participate in a Soviet style show trail.  Schiff-for-Brains and Nadler have no intention of allowing him to present his case.
> 
> You fucking douchebags aren't fooling anyone.   You are whining about Trump's refusal to participate because you want the sanction of the victim.  If tramp doesn't participate, then you can't claim the process has any kind of legitimacy.
> 
> Of course, we already know this process is fraudulent.  It's a con, a kangaroo court, a lynching.  Anyone who condones it or defends it is lower than the henchmen Stalin employed to justify murdering innocent people.  You are on exactly the same moral plane.
Click to expand...


Funny, the scoffed at Mueller Report is coming up.  Nadlers opening remarks brings up the parts of Russian Interferance, Rumps request which they followed up on in 2016 (not illegal since he wasn't President yet, just really, really bad form), Rump's blocking of his own sitting IG in  2017 to investigate Russian Interferance, intimidation of witnesses in 2017, 2018 and 2019 and Rump obstructing Congress in doing it's own investigation.  Yes, it's not a good morning for Rump, his band of merry criminals and you.


----------



## bripat9643

Daryl Hunt said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point you ignored, shit for brains, is that he didn't allow Republicans to call any witnesses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't need to. He's the chairman which of course has nothing at all to do with Ed's  post or your dopey statement that I responded to.
> 
> Innocent people don't hide. They prove their innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always thought we were innocent until proven guilty in this country....When did that change?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he were innocent then he would present his case or have one of his minions do that for him.  It starts tomorrow where Rump gets his chance.  If he tries to continue to cover up, obstruct and just outright lie then that should be enough for him to work at a carwash in Florida after NY gets through with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. He would be stupid to participate in a Soviet style show trail.  Schiff-for-Brains and Nadler have no intention of allowing him to present his case.
> 
> You fucking douchebags aren't fooling anyone.   You are whining about Trump's refusal to participate because you want the sanction of the victim.  If tramp doesn't participate, then you can't claim the process has any kind of legitimacy.
> 
> Of course, we already know this process is fraudulent.  It's a con, a kangaroo court, a lynching.  Anyone who condones it or defends it is lower than the henchmen Stalin employed to justify murdering innocent people.  You are on exactly the same moral plane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, the scoffed at Mueller Report is coming up.  Nadlers opening remarks brings up the parts of Russian Interferance, Rumps request which they followed up on in 2016 (not illegal since he wasn't President yet, just really, really bad form), Rump's blocking of his own sitting IG in  2017 to investigate Russian Interferance, intimidation of witnesses in 2017, 2018 and 2019 and Rump obstructing Congress in doing it's own investigation.  Yes, it's not a good morning for Rump, his band of merry criminals and you.
Click to expand...

You mean a bunch of lies and irrelevant bullshit are coming up?


----------



## Daryl Hunt

bripat9643 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't need to. He's the chairman which of course has nothing at all to do with Ed's  post or your dopey statement that I responded to.
> 
> Innocent people don't hide. They prove their innocence.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we know he can run a Soviet style show trial if he likes.  When are you douchebags going to quit pretending it's not one?
> 
> No one with a brain participates in a show trial, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans have no answer Bri  They have no defense  What they do have is trying to   bash it  The republican way Where are all those repubs that were under subpoena ?? Afraid to put their hands on a bible in defense of their idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Answer" for what, the Dim kangaroo court?  Why should any Republican participate in this farce?  That would only lend it an undeserved credibility.  You know that nothing will come of this aside from a Republican majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a legal House Congressional Impeachment Inquiry.  And anything that is done to impede it is contrary to the Constitution of the United States.  You want it resolved, have your Rump and his merry band of criminals show up and testify.  I doubt any Democrat would block any of them.  Until then, it's impeding and obstructing which is exactly what got Nixon in such deep trouble.  I voted for Nixon twice (even with the problem of the breakin not being resolved).  He got what he deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may be "legal," but that doesn't mean it isn't a show trial.  It's just plain false to claim that "anything that is done to impede it is contrary to the Constitution of the United States."  That's bullshit.  It will get resolved when it goes to the Senate and they toss it into the waste bin.  Of course, that's exactly what you don't want.
> 
> Defending yourself is not "obstruction," dumbfuck.  That's a Stalinist argument if there ever was one.
Click to expand...


You keep repeating that lie.  If you repeat a lie long enough and hard enough does that make it the truth?  Nope, it's still a lie.  The Mueller report has come to hatch as well on this one.  Not a good day for Rump, his band of merry criminals and you.


----------



## bripat9643

Daryl Hunt said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we know he can run a Soviet style show trial if he likes.  When are you douchebags going to quit pretending it's not one?
> 
> No one with a brain participates in a show trial, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans have no answer Bri  They have no defense  What they do have is trying to   bash it  The republican way Where are all those repubs that were under subpoena ?? Afraid to put their hands on a bible in defense of their idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Answer" for what, the Dim kangaroo court?  Why should any Republican participate in this farce?  That would only lend it an undeserved credibility.  You know that nothing will come of this aside from a Republican majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a legal House Congressional Impeachment Inquiry.  And anything that is done to impede it is contrary to the Constitution of the United States.  You want it resolved, have your Rump and his merry band of criminals show up and testify.  I doubt any Democrat would block any of them.  Until then, it's impeding and obstructing which is exactly what got Nixon in such deep trouble.  I voted for Nixon twice (even with the problem of the breakin not being resolved).  He got what he deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may be "legal," but that doesn't mean it isn't a show trial.  It's just plain false to claim that "anything that is done to impede it is contrary to the Constitution of the United States."  That's bullshit.  It will get resolved when it goes to the Senate and they toss it into the waste bin.  Of course, that's exactly what you don't want.
> 
> Defending yourself is not "obstruction," dumbfuck.  That's a Stalinist argument if there ever was one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep repeating that lie.  If you repeat a lie long enough and hard enough does that make it the truth?  Nope, it's still a lie.  The Mueller report has come to hatch as well on this one.  Not a good day for Rump, his band of merry criminals and you.
Click to expand...

It's still a show trial.  The Mueller report said "no collusion," dumbfuck.  There is no "there" there.


----------



## hadit

edward37 said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> *SCHIFF OBTAINED PHONE RECORDS OF NUNES, JOURNALIST, OTHERS*
> 
> 
> 
> This is shocking:
> 
> “Adam Schiff Has Crossed a Line: He’s Obtained Phone Records of Devin Nunes, Nunes’ Aide, Rudy Giuliani and John Solomon.” The most stunning aspect of the report was the inclusion of telephone records of House Intelligence Committee ranking member.​Presumably such records were obtained through legal process, as opposed to computer hacking or bribery of telephone company employees. Offhand, however, I don’t know what the legal basis would be for obtaining these phone records, and Schiff’s refusal to comment does not inspire confidence. I also don’t understand how Schiff could have obtained these records–legally–without the knowledge of the ranking member of his committee, Devin Nunes.
> 
> John Solomon has been one of the best reporters on the subjects at issue here, and spying on his phone records reminds one of when Sharyl Attkisson’s home computer was intruded on at a time when her reporting was inconvenient for the Obama administration.
> 
> Schiff has crossed the line of decency with this move. Once again, he has abused his power. This is an abuse of the constitutional rights of all spied on. These are KGB tactics.
> 
> Now Republicans should obtain Schiff’s phone records, those of the so-called whistleblower, Eric Ciaramella, and the colleague with whom he had a “bro-like” relationship, Sean Misko, the one Schiff hired as an aide the day after the whistleblower’s complaint was submitted.
> 
> The repellent Adam Schiff has managed to reach a new level of depravity.
> 
> Schiff’s depravity is unprecedented, but, we saw previews of it during the Obama administration.
> 
> 
> 
> DEPRAVITY  is Trumps middle name    and republicans in the senate are cowardly scum
Click to expand...


Look! Over there! An excuse!


----------



## hadit

Faun said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> *SCHIFF OBTAINED PHONE RECORDS OF NUNES, JOURNALIST, OTHERS*
> 
> 
> 
> This is shocking:
> 
> “Adam Schiff Has Crossed a Line: He’s Obtained Phone Records of Devin Nunes, Nunes’ Aide, Rudy Giuliani and John Solomon.” The most stunning aspect of the report was the inclusion of telephone records of House Intelligence Committee ranking member.​Presumably such records were obtained through legal process, as opposed to computer hacking or bribery of telephone company employees. Offhand, however, I don’t know what the legal basis would be for obtaining these phone records, and Schiff’s refusal to comment does not inspire confidence. I also don’t understand how Schiff could have obtained these records–legally–without the knowledge of the ranking member of his committee, Devin Nunes.
> 
> John Solomon has been one of the best reporters on the subjects at issue here, and spying on his phone records reminds one of when Sharyl Attkisson’s home computer was intruded on at a time when her reporting was inconvenient for the Obama administration.
> 
> Schiff has crossed the line of decency with this move. Once again, he has abused his power. This is an abuse of the constitutional rights of all spied on. These are KGB tactics.
> 
> Now Republicans should obtain Schiff’s phone records, those of the so-called whistleblower, Eric Ciaramella, and the colleague with whom he had a “bro-like” relationship, Sean Misko, the one Schiff hired as an aide the day after the whistleblower’s complaint was submitted.
> 
> The repellent Adam Schiff has managed to reach a new level of depravity.
> 
> Schiff’s depravity is unprecedented, but, we saw previews of it during the Obama administration.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Obtaining phone records is an abuse of power but getting a foreign leader to dig up dirt on a political rival is not??
> 
> Dayum, you rightards sure are brain-dead.
Click to expand...


If they break the law trying to attack the president, they are accountable to that. We let a lot of people get away with a lot of stuff because we don't follow the law when prosecuting them.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

bripat9643 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans have no answer Bri  They have no defense  What they do have is trying to   bash it  The republican way Where are all those repubs that were under subpoena ?? Afraid to put their hands on a bible in defense of their idiot?
> 
> 
> 
> "Answer" for what, the Dim kangaroo court?  Why should any Republican participate in this farce?  That would only lend it an undeserved credibility.  You know that nothing will come of this aside from a Republican majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a legal House Congressional Impeachment Inquiry.  And anything that is done to impede it is contrary to the Constitution of the United States.  You want it resolved, have your Rump and his merry band of criminals show up and testify.  I doubt any Democrat would block any of them.  Until then, it's impeding and obstructing which is exactly what got Nixon in such deep trouble.  I voted for Nixon twice (even with the problem of the breakin not being resolved).  He got what he deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may be "legal," but that doesn't mean it isn't a show trial.  It's just plain false to claim that "anything that is done to impede it is contrary to the Constitution of the United States."  That's bullshit.  It will get resolved when it goes to the Senate and they toss it into the waste bin.  Of course, that's exactly what you don't want.
> 
> Defending yourself is not "obstruction," dumbfuck.  That's a Stalinist argument if there ever was one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep repeating that lie.  If you repeat a lie long enough and hard enough does that make it the truth?  Nope, it's still a lie.  The Mueller report has come to hatch as well on this one.  Not a good day for Rump, his band of merry criminals and you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's still a show trial.  The Mueller report said "no collusion," dumbfuck.  There is no "there" there.
Click to expand...


No Collusion but it did say there was a ton of Obstruction by Rump.  While there is nothing illegal about Collusion, obstruction is impeachable.  And that is coming to roost right now.  Get it through your head, we are not going to be distracted.  Your "Hey, look over there" routine has long since reached it's sell by date.


----------



## Faun

hadit said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> *SCHIFF OBTAINED PHONE RECORDS OF NUNES, JOURNALIST, OTHERS*
> 
> 
> 
> This is shocking:
> 
> “Adam Schiff Has Crossed a Line: He’s Obtained Phone Records of Devin Nunes, Nunes’ Aide, Rudy Giuliani and John Solomon.” The most stunning aspect of the report was the inclusion of telephone records of House Intelligence Committee ranking member.​Presumably such records were obtained through legal process, as opposed to computer hacking or bribery of telephone company employees. Offhand, however, I don’t know what the legal basis would be for obtaining these phone records, and Schiff’s refusal to comment does not inspire confidence. I also don’t understand how Schiff could have obtained these records–legally–without the knowledge of the ranking member of his committee, Devin Nunes.
> 
> John Solomon has been one of the best reporters on the subjects at issue here, and spying on his phone records reminds one of when Sharyl Attkisson’s home computer was intruded on at a time when her reporting was inconvenient for the Obama administration.
> 
> Schiff has crossed the line of decency with this move. Once again, he has abused his power. This is an abuse of the constitutional rights of all spied on. These are KGB tactics.
> 
> Now Republicans should obtain Schiff’s phone records, those of the so-called whistleblower, Eric Ciaramella, and the colleague with whom he had a “bro-like” relationship, Sean Misko, the one Schiff hired as an aide the day after the whistleblower’s complaint was submitted.
> 
> The repellent Adam Schiff has managed to reach a new level of depravity.
> 
> Schiff’s depravity is unprecedented, but, we saw previews of it during the Obama administration.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Obtaining phone records is an abuse of power but getting a foreign leader to dig up dirt on a political rival is not??
> 
> Dayum, you rightards sure are brain-dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they break the law trying to attack the president, they are accountable to that. We let a lot of people get away with a lot of stuff because we don't follow the law when prosecuting them.
Click to expand...

Great, let's see your evidence they broke the law...


----------



## bripat9643

Daryl Hunt said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Answer" for what, the Dim kangaroo court?  Why should any Republican participate in this farce?  That would only lend it an undeserved credibility.  You know that nothing will come of this aside from a Republican majority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a legal House Congressional Impeachment Inquiry.  And anything that is done to impede it is contrary to the Constitution of the United States.  You want it resolved, have your Rump and his merry band of criminals show up and testify.  I doubt any Democrat would block any of them.  Until then, it's impeding and obstructing which is exactly what got Nixon in such deep trouble.  I voted for Nixon twice (even with the problem of the breakin not being resolved).  He got what he deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may be "legal," but that doesn't mean it isn't a show trial.  It's just plain false to claim that "anything that is done to impede it is contrary to the Constitution of the United States."  That's bullshit.  It will get resolved when it goes to the Senate and they toss it into the waste bin.  Of course, that's exactly what you don't want.
> 
> Defending yourself is not "obstruction," dumbfuck.  That's a Stalinist argument if there ever was one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep repeating that lie.  If you repeat a lie long enough and hard enough does that make it the truth?  Nope, it's still a lie.  The Mueller report has come to hatch as well on this one.  Not a good day for Rump, his band of merry criminals and you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's still a show trial.  The Mueller report said "no collusion," dumbfuck.  There is no "there" there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Collusion but it did say there was a ton of Obstruction by Rump.  While there is nothing illegal about Collusion, obstruction is impeachable.  And that is coming to roost right now.  Get it through your head, we are not going to be distracted.  Your "Hey, look over there" routine has long since reached it's sell by date.
Click to expand...

Sorry turd, but no charges were listed in the report.  Therefore, no obstruction.  Mueller didn't list any such charges because he knew he would be laughed out of town if he did.   Furthermore, Mueller's theory on obstruction were absurd, but he knew that.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a legal House Congressional Impeachment Inquiry.  And anything that is done to impede it is contrary to the Constitution of the United States.  You want it resolved, have your Rump and his merry band of criminals show up and testify.  I doubt any Democrat would block any of them.  Until then, it's impeding and obstructing which is exactly what got Nixon in such deep trouble.  I voted for Nixon twice (even with the problem of the breakin not being resolved).  He got what he deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> It may be "legal," but that doesn't mean it isn't a show trial.  It's just plain false to claim that "anything that is done to impede it is contrary to the Constitution of the United States."  That's bullshit.  It will get resolved when it goes to the Senate and they toss it into the waste bin.  Of course, that's exactly what you don't want.
> 
> Defending yourself is not "obstruction," dumbfuck.  That's a Stalinist argument if there ever was one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep repeating that lie.  If you repeat a lie long enough and hard enough does that make it the truth?  Nope, it's still a lie.  The Mueller report has come to hatch as well on this one.  Not a good day for Rump, his band of merry criminals and you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's still a show trial.  The Mueller report said "no collusion," dumbfuck.  There is no "there" there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Collusion but it did say there was a ton of Obstruction by Rump.  While there is nothing illegal about Collusion, obstruction is impeachable.  And that is coming to roost right now.  Get it through your head, we are not going to be distracted.  Your "Hey, look over there" routine has long since reached it's sell by date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry turd, but no charges were listed in the report.  Therefore, no obstruction.  Mueller didn't list any such charges because he knew he would be laughed out of town if he did.   Furthermore, Mueller's theory on obstruction were absurd, but he knew that.
Click to expand...

Lying fucking moron, charges of conspiracy need not have been made for obstruction to have occurred.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

My God. All the liberal women in this procedure are so so so physically ugly I refuse to watch them.

Why are these women such pathetic ugly beasts.....So ugly inside too.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It may be "legal," but that doesn't mean it isn't a show trial.  It's just plain false to claim that "anything that is done to impede it is contrary to the Constitution of the United States."  That's bullshit.  It will get resolved when it goes to the Senate and they toss it into the waste bin.  Of course, that's exactly what you don't want.
> 
> Defending yourself is not "obstruction," dumbfuck.  That's a Stalinist argument if there ever was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep repeating that lie.  If you repeat a lie long enough and hard enough does that make it the truth?  Nope, it's still a lie.  The Mueller report has come to hatch as well on this one.  Not a good day for Rump, his band of merry criminals and you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's still a show trial.  The Mueller report said "no collusion," dumbfuck.  There is no "there" there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Collusion but it did say there was a ton of Obstruction by Rump.  While there is nothing illegal about Collusion, obstruction is impeachable.  And that is coming to roost right now.  Get it through your head, we are not going to be distracted.  Your "Hey, look over there" routine has long since reached it's sell by date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry turd, but no charges were listed in the report.  Therefore, no obstruction.  Mueller didn't list any such charges because he knew he would be laughed out of town if he did.   Furthermore, Mueller's theory on obstruction were absurd, but he knew that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, charges of conspiracy need not have been made for obstruction to have occurred.
Click to expand...

No charges of obstruction were made, dumbass.


----------



## bripat9643

Persistence Of Memory said:


> My God. All the liberal women in this procedure are so so so physically ugly I refuse to watch them.
> 
> Why are these women such pathetic ugly beasts.....So ugly inside too.


These weasels are just repeating the same theories the Dims have been beating their chests about for the last couple of months.  The Dims probably consulted them before they started this impeachment jihad. 

I couldn't care less what they have to say.  I have the sound turned off so I can't hear it.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

I just can't understand why they raid kennels for this S

Look at that Kaplan lady. She could scare a hot dog off a bun.............whewwww...Ida shot my parents for doing such a horrible job


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep repeating that lie.  If you repeat a lie long enough and hard enough does that make it the truth?  Nope, it's still a lie.  The Mueller report has come to hatch as well on this one.  Not a good day for Rump, his band of merry criminals and you.
> 
> 
> 
> It's still a show trial.  The Mueller report said "no collusion," dumbfuck.  There is no "there" there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Collusion but it did say there was a ton of Obstruction by Rump.  While there is nothing illegal about Collusion, obstruction is impeachable.  And that is coming to roost right now.  Get it through your head, we are not going to be distracted.  Your "Hey, look over there" routine has long since reached it's sell by date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry turd, but no charges were listed in the report.  Therefore, no obstruction.  Mueller didn't list any such charges because he knew he would be laughed out of town if he did.   Furthermore, Mueller's theory on obstruction were absurd, but he knew that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, charges of conspiracy need not have been made for obstruction to have occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No charges of obstruction were made, dumbass.
Click to expand...

Lying fucking moron, I didn't say they were.


----------



## hadit

Faun said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> *SCHIFF OBTAINED PHONE RECORDS OF NUNES, JOURNALIST, OTHERS*
> 
> 
> 
> This is shocking:
> 
> “Adam Schiff Has Crossed a Line: He’s Obtained Phone Records of Devin Nunes, Nunes’ Aide, Rudy Giuliani and John Solomon.” The most stunning aspect of the report was the inclusion of telephone records of House Intelligence Committee ranking member.​Presumably such records were obtained through legal process, as opposed to computer hacking or bribery of telephone company employees. Offhand, however, I don’t know what the legal basis would be for obtaining these phone records, and Schiff’s refusal to comment does not inspire confidence. I also don’t understand how Schiff could have obtained these records–legally–without the knowledge of the ranking member of his committee, Devin Nunes.
> 
> John Solomon has been one of the best reporters on the subjects at issue here, and spying on his phone records reminds one of when Sharyl Attkisson’s home computer was intruded on at a time when her reporting was inconvenient for the Obama administration.
> 
> Schiff has crossed the line of decency with this move. Once again, he has abused his power. This is an abuse of the constitutional rights of all spied on. These are KGB tactics.
> 
> Now Republicans should obtain Schiff’s phone records, those of the so-called whistleblower, Eric Ciaramella, and the colleague with whom he had a “bro-like” relationship, Sean Misko, the one Schiff hired as an aide the day after the whistleblower’s complaint was submitted.
> 
> The repellent Adam Schiff has managed to reach a new level of depravity.
> 
> Schiff’s depravity is unprecedented, but, we saw previews of it during the Obama administration.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Obtaining phone records is an abuse of power but getting a foreign leader to dig up dirt on a political rival is not??
> 
> Dayum, you rightards sure are brain-dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they break the law trying to attack the president, they are accountable to that. We let a lot of people get away with a lot of stuff because we don't follow the law when prosecuting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, let's see your evidence they broke the law...
Click to expand...


I was just working with what you gave me. You assumed in your post that Schiff obtaining phone records was an "abuse of power", so I did as well in my response. Did you not intend to do that?

The bottom line remains, moreover, that trying to "get" Trump is not such a noble goal as to excuse extra legal manuvering, and it is certainly justified to scrutinize Schiff's actions in this regard. In fact, removing a president is a momentous enough event as to require extreme precision and the highest of evidentiary standards. Second hand knowledge, suppositions and opinions do not rise to that level. If, for example, the president is accused of demanding something in exchange for aid, but the "victim" says it didn't happen, that's a big deficit to overcome, and "I hate Trump and automatically assume he's guilty of every accusation" isn't enough.


----------



## conserveguy877

Meanwhile during this Trump Russia Hoax x2 charade.. Trump just went up 5 percent in the polls!


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's still a show trial.  The Mueller report said "no collusion," dumbfuck.  There is no "there" there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Collusion but it did say there was a ton of Obstruction by Rump.  While there is nothing illegal about Collusion, obstruction is impeachable.  And that is coming to roost right now.  Get it through your head, we are not going to be distracted.  Your "Hey, look over there" routine has long since reached it's sell by date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry turd, but no charges were listed in the report.  Therefore, no obstruction.  Mueller didn't list any such charges because he knew he would be laughed out of town if he did.   Furthermore, Mueller's theory on obstruction were absurd, but he knew that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, charges of conspiracy need not have been made for obstruction to have occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No charges of obstruction were made, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, I didn't say they were.
Click to expand...

Now you're trying to distance yourself from your own dumbass theories.  You said "it did say there was a ton of Obstruction by Rump."  If that's irrelevant, then why did you bring it up?


----------



## Faun

hadit said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> *SCHIFF OBTAINED PHONE RECORDS OF NUNES, JOURNALIST, OTHERS*
> 
> 
> 
> This is shocking:
> 
> “Adam Schiff Has Crossed a Line: He’s Obtained Phone Records of Devin Nunes, Nunes’ Aide, Rudy Giuliani and John Solomon.” The most stunning aspect of the report was the inclusion of telephone records of House Intelligence Committee ranking member.​Presumably such records were obtained through legal process, as opposed to computer hacking or bribery of telephone company employees. Offhand, however, I don’t know what the legal basis would be for obtaining these phone records, and Schiff’s refusal to comment does not inspire confidence. I also don’t understand how Schiff could have obtained these records–legally–without the knowledge of the ranking member of his committee, Devin Nunes.
> 
> John Solomon has been one of the best reporters on the subjects at issue here, and spying on his phone records reminds one of when Sharyl Attkisson’s home computer was intruded on at a time when her reporting was inconvenient for the Obama administration.
> 
> Schiff has crossed the line of decency with this move. Once again, he has abused his power. This is an abuse of the constitutional rights of all spied on. These are KGB tactics.
> 
> Now Republicans should obtain Schiff’s phone records, those of the so-called whistleblower, Eric Ciaramella, and the colleague with whom he had a “bro-like” relationship, Sean Misko, the one Schiff hired as an aide the day after the whistleblower’s complaint was submitted.
> 
> The repellent Adam Schiff has managed to reach a new level of depravity.
> 
> Schiff’s depravity is unprecedented, but, we saw previews of it during the Obama administration.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Obtaining phone records is an abuse of power but getting a foreign leader to dig up dirt on a political rival is not??
> 
> Dayum, you rightards sure are brain-dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they break the law trying to attack the president, they are accountable to that. We let a lot of people get away with a lot of stuff because we don't follow the law when prosecuting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, let's see your evidence they broke the law...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was just working with what you gave me. You assumed in your post that Schiff obtaining phone records was an "abuse of power", so I did as well in my response. Did you not intend to do that?
> 
> The bottom line remains, moreover, that trying to "get" Trump is not such a noble goal as to excuse extra legal manuvering, and it is certainly justified to scrutinize Schiff's actions in this regard. In fact, removing a president is a momentous enough event as to require extreme precision and the highest of evidentiary standards. Second hand knowledge, suppositions and opinions do not rise to that level. If, for example, the president is accused of demanding something in exchange for aid, but the "victim" says it didn't happen, that's a big deficit to overcome, and "I hate Trump and automatically assume he's guilty of every accusation" isn't enough.
Click to expand...

Actually, I asked a brain-dead con how obtaining records is an abuse of power. I didn't assert that it was. Some reading comprehension would do you wonders.


----------



## conserveguy877

Faun said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> *SCHIFF OBTAINED PHONE RECORDS OF NUNES, JOURNALIST, OTHERS*
> 
> 
> 
> This is shocking:
> 
> “Adam Schiff Has Crossed a Line: He’s Obtained Phone Records of Devin Nunes, Nunes’ Aide, Rudy Giuliani and John Solomon.” The most stunning aspect of the report was the inclusion of telephone records of House Intelligence Committee ranking member.​Presumably such records were obtained through legal process, as opposed to computer hacking or bribery of telephone company employees. Offhand, however, I don’t know what the legal basis would be for obtaining these phone records, and Schiff’s refusal to comment does not inspire confidence. I also don’t understand how Schiff could have obtained these records–legally–without the knowledge of the ranking member of his committee, Devin Nunes.
> 
> John Solomon has been one of the best reporters on the subjects at issue here, and spying on his phone records reminds one of when Sharyl Attkisson’s home computer was intruded on at a time when her reporting was inconvenient for the Obama administration.
> 
> Schiff has crossed the line of decency with this move. Once again, he has abused his power. This is an abuse of the constitutional rights of all spied on. These are KGB tactics.
> 
> Now Republicans should obtain Schiff’s phone records, those of the so-called whistleblower, Eric Ciaramella, and the colleague with whom he had a “bro-like” relationship, Sean Misko, the one Schiff hired as an aide the day after the whistleblower’s complaint was submitted.
> 
> The repellent Adam Schiff has managed to reach a new level of depravity.
> 
> Schiff’s depravity is unprecedented, but, we saw previews of it during the Obama administration.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Obtaining phone records is an abuse of power but getting a foreign leader to dig up dirt on a political rival is not??
> 
> Dayum, you rightards sure are brain-dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they break the law trying to attack the president, they are accountable to that. We let a lot of people get away with a lot of stuff because we don't follow the law when prosecuting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, let's see your evidence they broke the law...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was just working with what you gave me. You assumed in your post that Schiff obtaining phone records was an "abuse of power", so I did as well in my response. Did you not intend to do that?
> 
> The bottom line remains, moreover, that trying to "get" Trump is not such a noble goal as to excuse extra legal manuvering, and it is certainly justified to scrutinize Schiff's actions in this regard. In fact, removing a president is a momentous enough event as to require extreme precision and the highest of evidentiary standards. Second hand knowledge, suppositions and opinions do not rise to that level. If, for example, the president is accused of demanding something in exchange for aid, but the "victim" says it didn't happen, that's a big deficit to overcome, and "I hate Trump and automatically assume he's guilty of every accusation" isn't enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I asked a brain-dead con how obtaining records is an abuse of power. I didn't assert that it was. Some reading comprehension would do you wonders.
Click to expand...

Lol where’s Mueller at, carnival barker?


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> *SCHIFF OBTAINED PHONE RECORDS OF NUNES, JOURNALIST, OTHERS*
> 
> 
> 
> This is shocking:
> 
> “Adam Schiff Has Crossed a Line: He’s Obtained Phone Records of Devin Nunes, Nunes’ Aide, Rudy Giuliani and John Solomon.” The most stunning aspect of the report was the inclusion of telephone records of House Intelligence Committee ranking member.​Presumably such records were obtained through legal process, as opposed to computer hacking or bribery of telephone company employees. Offhand, however, I don’t know what the legal basis would be for obtaining these phone records, and Schiff’s refusal to comment does not inspire confidence. I also don’t understand how Schiff could have obtained these records–legally–without the knowledge of the ranking member of his committee, Devin Nunes.
> 
> John Solomon has been one of the best reporters on the subjects at issue here, and spying on his phone records reminds one of when Sharyl Attkisson’s home computer was intruded on at a time when her reporting was inconvenient for the Obama administration.
> 
> Schiff has crossed the line of decency with this move. Once again, he has abused his power. This is an abuse of the constitutional rights of all spied on. These are KGB tactics.
> 
> Now Republicans should obtain Schiff’s phone records, those of the so-called whistleblower, Eric Ciaramella, and the colleague with whom he had a “bro-like” relationship, Sean Misko, the one Schiff hired as an aide the day after the whistleblower’s complaint was submitted.
> 
> The repellent Adam Schiff has managed to reach a new level of depravity.
> 
> Schiff’s depravity is unprecedented, but, we saw previews of it during the Obama administration.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Obtaining phone records is an abuse of power but getting a foreign leader to dig up dirt on a political rival is not??
> 
> Dayum, you rightards sure are brain-dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they break the law trying to attack the president, they are accountable to that. We let a lot of people get away with a lot of stuff because we don't follow the law when prosecuting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, let's see your evidence they broke the law...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was just working with what you gave me. You assumed in your post that Schiff obtaining phone records was an "abuse of power", so I did as well in my response. Did you not intend to do that?
> 
> The bottom line remains, moreover, that trying to "get" Trump is not such a noble goal as to excuse extra legal manuvering, and it is certainly justified to scrutinize Schiff's actions in this regard. In fact, removing a president is a momentous enough event as to require extreme precision and the highest of evidentiary standards. Second hand knowledge, suppositions and opinions do not rise to that level. If, for example, the president is accused of demanding something in exchange for aid, but the "victim" says it didn't happen, that's a big deficit to overcome, and "I hate Trump and automatically assume he's guilty of every accusation" isn't enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I asked a brain-dead con how obtaining records is an abuse of power. I didn't assert that it was. Some reading comprehension would do you wonders.
Click to expand...

It's a violation of the 4th Amendment, moron.


----------



## Faun

conserveguy877 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Obtaining phone records is an abuse of power but getting a foreign leader to dig up dirt on a political rival is not??
> 
> Dayum, you rightards sure are brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they break the law trying to attack the president, they are accountable to that. We let a lot of people get away with a lot of stuff because we don't follow the law when prosecuting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, let's see your evidence they broke the law...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was just working with what you gave me. You assumed in your post that Schiff obtaining phone records was an "abuse of power", so I did as well in my response. Did you not intend to do that?
> 
> The bottom line remains, moreover, that trying to "get" Trump is not such a noble goal as to excuse extra legal manuvering, and it is certainly justified to scrutinize Schiff's actions in this regard. In fact, removing a president is a momentous enough event as to require extreme precision and the highest of evidentiary standards. Second hand knowledge, suppositions and opinions do not rise to that level. If, for example, the president is accused of demanding something in exchange for aid, but the "victim" says it didn't happen, that's a big deficit to overcome, and "I hate Trump and automatically assume he's guilty of every accusation" isn't enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I asked a brain-dead con how obtaining records is an abuse of power. I didn't assert that it was. Some reading comprehension would do you wonders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol where’s Mueller at, carnival barker?
Click to expand...

Why are you asking me?


----------



## hadit

Faun said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> *SCHIFF OBTAINED PHONE RECORDS OF NUNES, JOURNALIST, OTHERS*
> 
> 
> 
> This is shocking:
> 
> “Adam Schiff Has Crossed a Line: He’s Obtained Phone Records of Devin Nunes, Nunes’ Aide, Rudy Giuliani and John Solomon.” The most stunning aspect of the report was the inclusion of telephone records of House Intelligence Committee ranking member.​Presumably such records were obtained through legal process, as opposed to computer hacking or bribery of telephone company employees. Offhand, however, I don’t know what the legal basis would be for obtaining these phone records, and Schiff’s refusal to comment does not inspire confidence. I also don’t understand how Schiff could have obtained these records–legally–without the knowledge of the ranking member of his committee, Devin Nunes.
> 
> John Solomon has been one of the best reporters on the subjects at issue here, and spying on his phone records reminds one of when Sharyl Attkisson’s home computer was intruded on at a time when her reporting was inconvenient for the Obama administration.
> 
> Schiff has crossed the line of decency with this move. Once again, he has abused his power. This is an abuse of the constitutional rights of all spied on. These are KGB tactics.
> 
> Now Republicans should obtain Schiff’s phone records, those of the so-called whistleblower, Eric Ciaramella, and the colleague with whom he had a “bro-like” relationship, Sean Misko, the one Schiff hired as an aide the day after the whistleblower’s complaint was submitted.
> 
> The repellent Adam Schiff has managed to reach a new level of depravity.
> 
> Schiff’s depravity is unprecedented, but, we saw previews of it during the Obama administration.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Obtaining phone records is an abuse of power but getting a foreign leader to dig up dirt on a political rival is not??
> 
> Dayum, you rightards sure are brain-dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they break the law trying to attack the president, they are accountable to that. We let a lot of people get away with a lot of stuff because we don't follow the law when prosecuting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, let's see your evidence they broke the law...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was just working with what you gave me. You assumed in your post that Schiff obtaining phone records was an "abuse of power", so I did as well in my response. Did you not intend to do that?
> 
> The bottom line remains, moreover, that trying to "get" Trump is not such a noble goal as to excuse extra legal manuvering, and it is certainly justified to scrutinize Schiff's actions in this regard. In fact, removing a president is a momentous enough event as to require extreme precision and the highest of evidentiary standards. Second hand knowledge, suppositions and opinions do not rise to that level. If, for example, the president is accused of demanding something in exchange for aid, but the "victim" says it didn't happen, that's a big deficit to overcome, and "I hate Trump and automatically assume he's guilty of every accusation" isn't enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I asked a brain-dead con how obtaining records is an abuse of power. I didn't assert that it was. Some reading comprehension would do you wonders.
Click to expand...


And, likewise, I said IF they broke the law, they are accountable to it. I didn't assert that they had. Need I quote your last sentence back to you?


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Obtaining phone records is an abuse of power but getting a foreign leader to dig up dirt on a political rival is not??
> 
> Dayum, you rightards sure are brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they break the law trying to attack the president, they are accountable to that. We let a lot of people get away with a lot of stuff because we don't follow the law when prosecuting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, let's see your evidence they broke the law...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was just working with what you gave me. You assumed in your post that Schiff obtaining phone records was an "abuse of power", so I did as well in my response. Did you not intend to do that?
> 
> The bottom line remains, moreover, that trying to "get" Trump is not such a noble goal as to excuse extra legal manuvering, and it is certainly justified to scrutinize Schiff's actions in this regard. In fact, removing a president is a momentous enough event as to require extreme precision and the highest of evidentiary standards. Second hand knowledge, suppositions and opinions do not rise to that level. If, for example, the president is accused of demanding something in exchange for aid, but the "victim" says it didn't happen, that's a big deficit to overcome, and "I hate Trump and automatically assume he's guilty of every accusation" isn't enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I asked a brain-dead con how obtaining records is an abuse of power. I didn't assert that it was. Some reading comprehension would do you wonders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a violation of the 4th Amendment, moron.
Click to expand...

Not if the records were legally obtained, ya lying fucking moron.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they break the law trying to attack the president, they are accountable to that. We let a lot of people get away with a lot of stuff because we don't follow the law when prosecuting them.
> 
> 
> 
> Great, let's see your evidence they broke the law...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was just working with what you gave me. You assumed in your post that Schiff obtaining phone records was an "abuse of power", so I did as well in my response. Did you not intend to do that?
> 
> The bottom line remains, moreover, that trying to "get" Trump is not such a noble goal as to excuse extra legal manuvering, and it is certainly justified to scrutinize Schiff's actions in this regard. In fact, removing a president is a momentous enough event as to require extreme precision and the highest of evidentiary standards. Second hand knowledge, suppositions and opinions do not rise to that level. If, for example, the president is accused of demanding something in exchange for aid, but the "victim" says it didn't happen, that's a big deficit to overcome, and "I hate Trump and automatically assume he's guilty of every accusation" isn't enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I asked a brain-dead con how obtaining records is an abuse of power. I didn't assert that it was. Some reading comprehension would do you wonders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a violation of the 4th Amendment, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not if the records were legally obtained, ya lying fucking moron.
Click to expand...

When he can produce a legal warrant, then he's off the hook.  Otherwise, he's guilty of violating the 4th Amendment.


----------



## Nostra

Uber-Lib Jonathan Turley destroys this impeachment farce with his testimony today.


Stick a fork in it, impeachment is done.




> *I would like to start, perhaps incongruously, with a statement of three irrelevantfacts. First, I am not a supporter of President Trump. I voted against him in 2016 and Ihave previously voted for Presidents Clinton and Obama. Second, I have been highlycritical of President Trump, his policies, and his rhetoric, in dozens of columns. Third, Ihave repeatedly criticized his raising of the investigation of the Hunter Biden matter withthe Ukrainian president. These points are not meant to curry favor or approval. Ratherthey are meant to drive home a simple point: one can oppose President Trump’s policiesor actions but still conclude that the current legal case for impeachment is not justwoefully inadequate, but in some respects, dangerous, as the basis for the impeachmentof an American president.* To put it simply, I hold no brief for President Trump. My personal and political views of President Trump, however, are irrelevant to myimpeachment testimony, as they should be to your impeachment vote. Today, my onlyconcern is the integrity and coherence of the constitutional standard and process ofimpeachment. President Trump will not be our last president and what we leave in thewake of this scandal will shape our democracy for generations to come. I am concernedabout lowering impeachment standards to fit a paucity of evidence and an abundance ofanger. If the House proceeds solely on the Ukrainian allegations, this impeachment wouldstand out among modern impeachments as the shortest proceeding, with the thinnestevidentiary record, and the narrowest grounds ever used to impeach a president.
> 7
> Thatdoes not bode well for future presidents who are working in a country often sharply and,at times, bitterly divided





Read: Jonathan Turley impeachment inquiry testimony


----------



## OldLady

Persistence Of Memory said:


> I just can't understand why they raid kennels for this S
> 
> Look at that Kaplan lady. She could scare a hot dog off a bun.............whewwww...Ida shot my parents for doing such a horrible job


She sure made a lot of good points.  Ugly is the best you can do to refute them?


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Collusion but it did say there was a ton of Obstruction by Rump.  While there is nothing illegal about Collusion, obstruction is impeachable.  And that is coming to roost right now.  Get it through your head, we are not going to be distracted.  Your "Hey, look over there" routine has long since reached it's sell by date.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry turd, but no charges were listed in the report.  Therefore, no obstruction.  Mueller didn't list any such charges because he knew he would be laughed out of town if he did.   Furthermore, Mueller's theory on obstruction were absurd, but he knew that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, charges of conspiracy need not have been made for obstruction to have occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No charges of obstruction were made, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, I didn't say they were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're trying to distance yourself from your own dumbass theories.  You said "it did say there was a ton of Obstruction by Rump."  If that's irrelevant, then why did you bring it up?
Click to expand...

LOL 

I never said that, lying fucking moron.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry turd, but no charges were listed in the report.  Therefore, no obstruction.  Mueller didn't list any such charges because he knew he would be laughed out of town if he did.   Furthermore, Mueller's theory on obstruction were absurd, but he knew that.
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fucking moron, charges of conspiracy need not have been made for obstruction to have occurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No charges of obstruction were made, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, I didn't say they were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're trying to distance yourself from your own dumbass theories.  You said "it did say there was a ton of Obstruction by Rump."  If that's irrelevant, then why did you bring it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I never said that, lying fucking moron.
Click to expand...

I quoted it directly from your post, moron.


----------



## Olde Europe

"I am concerned about lowering impeachment standards to fit a *paucity of evidence* and an abundance of anger. If the House proceeds solely on the Ukrainian allegations, this impeachment would stand out among modern impeachments as the shortest proceeding, with the thinnest evidentiary record, and the narrowest grounds ever used to impeach a president."

Prof. Turley, Dec. 4, 2019.

This is particularly instructive on the matter of chutzpah in Rightardia, similar to a murderer of his parents requesting clemency on account of being an orphan: Setting aside that there is no "paucity of evidence" in light of a detailed, 300-page report on Trump's corruption, if there were such paucity, it would be completely by dint of Trump's blocking his henchmen from testifying.  So, the fine professor is trying to use Trump's obstruction of Congress further to demean and besmirch the impeachment inquiry.

Also, we've heard Turley's dog is mad.  We got lucky, though, since Impeachment of Trump on that account was demanded by exactly no one.


----------



## edward37

If this Trump SOB is not guilty of impeachment  then NO ONE will be guilty  Is that what you want A trump moron running amok? Or a dem or repub in the future?


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fucking moron, charges of conspiracy need not have been made for obstruction to have occurred.
> 
> 
> 
> No charges of obstruction were made, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying fucking moron, I didn't say they were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're trying to distance yourself from your own dumbass theories.  You said "it did say there was a ton of Obstruction by Rump."  If that's irrelevant, then why did you bring it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I never said that, lying fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I quoted it directly from your post, moron.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Not from me saying that since I never said that.

Want proof you're a lying fucking moron...?

Post a link to *my post* where I said that. When you can't and end up making up some stupid excuse for why you _thought_ I said that, then everyone will laugh at you for being such a lying fucking moron.


----------



## Olde Europe

edward37 said:


> If this Trump SOB is not guilty of impeachment  then NO ONE will be guilty  Is that what you want A trump moron running amok? Or a dem or repub in the future?



Your posting might have benefited from your reading it.


----------



## Faun

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No charges of obstruction were made, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fucking moron, I didn't say they were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're trying to distance yourself from your own dumbass theories.  You said "it did say there was a ton of Obstruction by Rump."  If that's irrelevant, then why did you bring it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I never said that, lying fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I quoted it directly from your post, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Not from me saying that since I never said that.
> 
> Want proof you're a lying fucking moron...?
> 
> Post a link to *my post* where I said that. When you can't and end up making up some stupid excuse for why you _thought_ I said that, then everyone will laugh at you for being such a lying fucking moron.
Click to expand...

_<crickets>_


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

OldLady said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't understand why they raid kennels for this S
> 
> Look at that Kaplan lady. She could scare a hot dog off a bun.............whewwww...Ida shot my parents for doing such a horrible job
> 
> 
> 
> She sure made a lot of good points.  Ugly is the best you can do to refute them?
Click to expand...

Ohhhh.....What man would ever want to touch that huh? Sure she likes girls. So sick of these ugly ugly repulsive looking people.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

GOP witness: "We simply dont know what (the founding fathers meant in the constitution)..."

Thn why the fuck are you here as an expert, you jackass? The Republicans are an embarrassment.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Olde Europe said:


> "I am concerned about lowering impeachment standards to fit a *paucity of evidence* and an abundance of anger. If the House proceeds solely on the Ukrainian allegations, this impeachment would stand out among modern impeachments as the shortest proceeding, with the thinnest evidentiary record, and the narrowest grounds ever used to impeach a president."
> 
> Prof. Turley, Dec. 4, 2019.
> 
> This is particularly instructive on the matter of chutzpah in Rightardia, similar to a murderer of his parents requesting clemency on account of being an orphan: Setting aside that there is no "paucity of evidence" in light of a detailed, 300-page report on Trump's corruption, if there were such paucity, it would be completely by dint of Trump's blocking his henchmen from testifying.  So, the fine professor is trying to use Trump's obstruction of Congress further to demean and besmirch the impeachment inquiry.
> 
> Also, we've heard Turley's dog is mad.  We got lucky, though, since Impeachment of Trump on that account was demanded by exactly no one.



Actually, Turnley makes a lot of sense.  While I have no doubt that Rump should be dragged from the WH on his fat ass, The Courts need to be involved like it was with Nixon who by all in that room consider that as the 
Gold Standard for impeachment.  Nixon tried to do exactly what Rump is doing but the courts ate his lunch, it made him have to release the infrormation in it's fullest and resulted in Nixon to resign.  When the Nixon impeachment stated, it was very partisan.  But it slowly changed to bi-partisan when the courts got involved.  Specifically, when the Supreme Court made those rulings.  The Dems in the House have NOT gone that route because it's very time consuming.  They want to finish before the December Recess and that is a huge mistake.  They should be running the whole thing through the courts to get the testimonies that have been refused AND the rest of the records.  

So far, the Courts have not been a friend of Rump.  Even those that Rump has tried to stack in his favor.  The fact remains that a Federal Court is bound by ruling according to the Constitution of the United States.  And in this case, the Congressional Subpeonas not being honored should be backed up by any Federal Court.  Executive Privelege does exist but as Rump has found out, it's not absolute in a Federal Court.  Demanding some things by Congress is also not Absolute.  In order to satisfy the Impeachment then the courts MUST be involved.  I have pushed for this from the beginning but it's fallen on deaf ears.  If a Congressional Subpeona is issued and it's ordered by the Courts, it becomes the US Marshal's duty to enforce it.  And Barr wouldn't want to try and stop that.  It would mean his own arrest and trial by the courts.  

I'll say it again, the Dems in Congress need to start filing Court Paperwork to get the information they believe they need.  And then take what the courts feel they need.  And suspend the hearings until that can be resolved.  This includes getting testimony from the merry band of criminals.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Persistence Of Memory said:


> So sick of these ugly ugly repulsive looking people.


Then go watch something more on your intellectual level, like Jersey Shore.


----------



## Zorro!

INFRASTRUCTURE: While the Hate Filled Left Pursues Impeachment rather than working for the citizenry, rural areas are set to win big under Trump’s transportation plan for road, rail, and air.

After years of discrimination by Washington bureaucrats, rural communities are finally set to get a long-overdue share of federal money for roads, rail, and airports, a key promise of President Trump.​
In a major funding shift championed by Transportation Secretary Elaine Chao, officials have revealed that rural areas that received 21% of $7-$8 billion in infrastructure funds in past years received up to 70% in an early campaign to improve transportation safety and capacity and will get half from now on.​
“Rural America is not looking for a handout … They merely want not to be overlooked or discriminated against and to have their fair share in the distribution of federal resources,” Chao told us about her new program, Rural Opportunities to Use Transportation for Economic Success, or ROUTES.​
In the less than two months after Chao first talked about it in St. Louis, ROUTES has been embraced by transportation officials around the country as a boost to help increase safety and move goods through small towns.​
Thank you President Trump!


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sick of these ugly ugly repulsive looking people.
> 
> 
> 
> Then go watch something more on your intellectual level, like Jersey Shore.
Click to expand...

Ohhhh. That really hurt.

I'm sure you know what it is like to settle for something like Kaplan. For that, I am truly sorry.


----------



## jc456

charwin95 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to only believe anti Trumpers. Everyone else is lying.
> 
> 
> 
> There were not all anti-Trumpers - well at least until the fat ass tried this bribery scam..
> 
> What the fuck makes you morons think that only die hard Trump supporters should be believed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Your people started these corruptions. Trump is the most corrupted disgusting dishonest POTUS. Trump is not a good person.
> 
> If your boi was smart enough to make an illegal move. The whole country would not be in this predicament. The Trump team are so inept and stupid they could have done this very easily without all the other people involved.
> 
> But Nah! It has to be a grandeur.
> 
> Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple.
> 
> Trump asked a favor from a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is very clear example of a corrupted POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple."
> 
> Yes you should get it straight. But you won't because your hatred for Donald Trump has blinded you to the obvious truth. You have it ass backwards, but then you're a Democrat so that's normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> You are forgetting something. Let me repeat it again.
> 
> Trump asked a favor to a foreign leader to investigate his political enemies is a very good example of Trump corruptness.
Click to expand...

I'm glad he did.  2016 was a mess election because of the demofks.  time to point it all out to the world.  why are you afraid of that?


----------



## jc456

charwin95 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOX news has had three house dems and one never Trumper republican on this morning that are all saying they can't find an impeachable offense from the inquiry....you guys went too damn far....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> So now you're up to 3 dems and 1 rep.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeachment not supported by any republican and not every dem will be laughed at in the senate....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say that as though Republicans in the Senate would ever vote to convict Trump no matter what. You'll recall Senate Republicans were already saying they wouldn't vote to convict even before the hearings began. Trump could be impeached for shooting someone on 5th Avenue and Republicans would kick the corpse before voting to convict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard that Mitch and his cronies will vote secretly and unanimously so Trump supporters won’t get pissed off when this idiot King is dethroned.
Click to expand...

wow your hate is really noted.  it seems you were damaged by trump some how.  what did he do to you exactly?


----------



## Olde Europe

Daryl Hunt said:


> Actually, Turnley makes a lot of sense.  While I have no doubt that Rump should be dragged from the WH on his fat ass, The Courts need to be involved like it was with Nixon who by all in that room consider that as the
> Gold Standard for impeachment.  Nixon tried to do exactly what Rump is doing but the courts ate his lunch, it made him have to release the infrormation in it's fullest and resulted in Nixon to resign.  When the Nixon impeachment stated, it was very partisan.  But it slowly changed to bi-partisan when the courts got involved.  Specifically, when the Supreme Court made those rulings.  The Dems in the House have NOT gone that route because it's very time consuming.  They want to finish before the December Recess and that is a huge mistake.  They should be running the whole thing through the courts to get the testimonies that have been refused AND the rest of the records.
> 
> So far, the Courts have not been a friend of Rump.  Even those that Rump has tried to stack in his favor.  The fact remains that a Federal Court is bound by ruling according to the Constitution of the United States.  And in this case, the Congressional Subpeonas not being honored should be backed up by any Federal Court.  Executive Privelege does exist but as Rump has found out, it's not absolute in a Federal Court.  Demanding some things by Congress is also not Absolute.  In order to satisfy the Impeachment then the courts MUST be involved.  I have pushed for this from the beginning but it's fallen on deaf ears.  If a Congressional Subpeona is issued and it's ordered by the Courts, it becomes the US Marshal's duty to enforce it.  And Barr wouldn't want to try and stop that.  It would mean his own arrest and trial by the courts.
> 
> I'll say it again, the Dems in Congress need to start filing Court Paperwork to get the information they believe they need.  And then take what the courts feel they need.  And suspend the hearings until that can be resolved.  This includes getting testimony from the merry band of criminals.



Turley makes no sense at all.  What he's advocating is emasculating Congress in favor of the Executive and the Judiciary on a hilariously transparent non-argument.  There is plenty of evidence on abuse of office, obstruction of justice and obstruction of Congress.  Also, the Constitution does not mandate there be any crime as a precondition for Impeachment, and neither is there a requirement that, say, 90% of the population agree.

The Supreme Court has ruled on the Executive branch's duty to supply requested evidence.  That ruling establishes an obligation not just for the Nixon administration, but for all subsequent administrations as well, until the ruling is overturned.  There is plainly no need for the courts to get involved again.  Also, there is judge Jackson's ruling in the McGahn case, making plain there is no such thing as a blanked "executive privilege" that would allow Trump to block all his henchmen's testimonies.  Anyway, it isn't a valid exercise of executive privilege to cover up the planning, execution, and concealment of a crime against the U.S. of A.  If McGahn, Mulvaney, Bolton, Pompeo, and Trump were men of honor, they'd read the ruling, and ask to show up before Congress as required.  Judge Jackson's ruling leaves really no doubt about that obligation, and also none on the dishonorable characters we're dealing with here.  In light of all that, I cannot see how you would arrive at a demand for more courts' involvement.

In effect, what Turley is saying is this: Any administration can tie up an impeachment inquiry for years until the cases have percolated through the court system.  Then, they can call in the witnesses - but don't rush it! - and then they can impeach him after he's left office.

Did I say that Turley makes no sense?  That would be, none whatsoever.  It's actually saddening to behold him making himself into a permanent resident of Trump's cavernous rectum.


----------



## jc456

Olde Europe said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Turnley makes a lot of sense.  While I have no doubt that Rump should be dragged from the WH on his fat ass, The Courts need to be involved like it was with Nixon who by all in that room consider that as the
> Gold Standard for impeachment.  Nixon tried to do exactly what Rump is doing but the courts ate his lunch, it made him have to release the infrormation in it's fullest and resulted in Nixon to resign.  When the Nixon impeachment stated, it was very partisan.  But it slowly changed to bi-partisan when the courts got involved.  Specifically, when the Supreme Court made those rulings.  The Dems in the House have NOT gone that route because it's very time consuming.  They want to finish before the December Recess and that is a huge mistake.  They should be running the whole thing through the courts to get the testimonies that have been refused AND the rest of the records.
> 
> So far, the Courts have not been a friend of Rump.  Even those that Rump has tried to stack in his favor.  The fact remains that a Federal Court is bound by ruling according to the Constitution of the United States.  And in this case, the Congressional Subpeonas not being honored should be backed up by any Federal Court.  Executive Privelege does exist but as Rump has found out, it's not absolute in a Federal Court.  Demanding some things by Congress is also not Absolute.  In order to satisfy the Impeachment then the courts MUST be involved.  I have pushed for this from the beginning but it's fallen on deaf ears.  If a Congressional Subpeona is issued and it's ordered by the Courts, it becomes the US Marshal's duty to enforce it.  And Barr wouldn't want to try and stop that.  It would mean his own arrest and trial by the courts.
> 
> I'll say it again, the Dems in Congress need to start filing Court Paperwork to get the information they believe they need.  And then take what the courts feel they need.  And suspend the hearings until that can be resolved.  This includes getting testimony from the merry band of criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turley makes no sense at all.  What he's advocating is emasculating Congress in favor of the Executive and the Judiciary on a hilariously transparent non-argument.  There is plenty of evidence on abuse of office, obstruction of justice and obstruction of Congress.  Also, the Constitution does not mandate there be any crime as a precondition for Impeachment, and neither is there a requirement that, say, 90% of the population agree.
> 
> The Supreme Court has ruled on the Executive branch's duty to supply requested evidence.  That ruling establishes an obligation not just for the Nixon administration, but for all subsequent administrations as well, until the ruling is overturned.  There is plainly no need for the courts to get involved again.  Also, there is judge Jackson's ruling in the McGahn case, making plain there is no such thing as a blanked "executive privilege" that would allow Trump to block all his henchmen's testimonies.  Anyway, it isn't a valid exercise of executive privilege to cover up the planning, execution, and concealment of a crime against the U.S. of A.  If McGahn, Mulvaney, Bolton, Pompeo, and Trump were men of honor, they'd read the ruling, and ask to show up before Congress as required.  Judge Jackson's ruling leaves really no doubt about that obligation, and also none on the dishonorable characters we're dealing with here.  In light of all that, I cannot see how you would arrive at a demand for more courts' involvement.
> 
> In effect, what Turley is saying is this: Any administration can tie up an impeachment inquiry for years until the cases have percolated through the court system.  Then, they can call in the witnesses - but don't rush it! - and then they can impeach him after he's left office.
> 
> Did I say that Turley makes no sense?  That would be, none whatsoever.  It's actually saddening to behold him making himself into a permanent resident of Trump's cavernous rectum.
Click to expand...

but it still goes to the Senate for removal.  think that will happen?  all partisan bitches in the house of demofks.


----------



## charwin95

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I certainly can think Trump is a bad thing. He's stupid, can barely read, lies on an hourly basis, cozies up to murdering dictators, alienates our allies, and doesn't believe in science just to name a few reasons.
> 
> He's a fucking disaster. He's putting farmers out of business and putting them on farmer welfare. He separated children from their families and cannot get them back together because they did not keep records.
> 
> Trump is WAY out of his league. He can't do the job because he's not smart enough.
> 
> Republicans had far better candidates to choose from, and they chose Trump. SMDH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea WTF you're talking about.  DumBama separated families as well.  The MSM even published pictures of kids in cages and tried to pass it off as if it was recent.  Then it was discovered those were picture from  the Hussein era.  You people on the left support leaders that invite these illegals to our country, then complain when one of our leaders have to deal with the problem you leftists created.
> 
> Nobody put more people on welfare than DumBama.  Between Commie Care and doubling the food stamp role, compare that to Trump any day of the week.  Under Trump, we have a 50 year record low in unemployment, and more jobs than Americans to do them.  And yes, with Republicans in charge, a reduction of government dependency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should know better posting these nonsense.
> 1. Obama separated families cases by cases who has criminal records. Trump separated families in general and still separate them and caged children as we speak today.
> 
> 2. Obama faced recessions from the collapse of the real estate markets. Lots of Americans declared bankruptcy. At the same time GOPs assholes tried very hard to make him look bad. Is one of the primary reasons people applied food stamps and welfare.
> 
> 3. The left invited these illegals? You’ve been brainwashed by your groups making left look bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DumBama expanded the welfare roles by expanding the criteria to apply.  It didn't start to come back down until Republican Governors began to institute state requirements in which to collect.
> 
> Yes, Democrats invite immigrants with their sanctuary cities, and now sanctuary states.  Allowing them to get drivers licenses, and loans from banks, their refusal, and in some cities, laws that prohibit law enforcement from contacting ICE when they have a criminal alien in custody.  In one case a Governor warning of ICE raids for them to hide.  The longest government shutdown in history over stopping additional walls from being built.  Yes, inviting them into this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You admitted to me you are racist piece of shit and totally hate minorities.
> 
> So. Tell me what is the credibility or any of what you are lying about? Just pure BULLSHIT.
> 
> 
> Obama is and was respected both domestic and international with high remarks.
> 
> Trump is a horrible person and nothing but a piece of crap. Foreigners called him retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama OK’d $310 million in free legal advice to illegal immigrants
> 
> Obama gives free pass to businesses that hire illegals
> 
> Court Rules Illegal Aliens Can Sue over “Discriminatory Employment Policy” Requiring Green Cards - Judicial Watch
> 
> https://www.investors.com/usda-pushes-food-stamps-for-illegal-aliens/
> 
> Is Obama the 'food stamp president?'
> 
> New Mexico: Food stamp recipients must work 20 hours per week
> 
> Republicans won the food stamp war
> 
> Maine Food Stamp Work Requirement Cuts Non-Parent Caseload by 80 Percent
> 
> States follow Maine in declining federal funds for food stamps
Click to expand...


So what are these links supposed to mean with the impeachment thread? Trying to deflect?


----------



## charwin95

beagle9 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporters have to be slimy bat shit just like him. He does nothing for the country because he is a narcist who does nothing that does not benefit himself. He is a shit-hole of a president of all shit-holes. And other shit hole countries are laughing their ass off at him. He is a joke in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only jokes in America are those who vote based on personality instead of accomplishments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What accomplishments? He lied almost every time he opened his mouth.
> 
> Trump made Americans like a total joke a laughing stock all over the world.
> 
> Lisa Page oh Lisa oh Lisa oh Lisa during one of his rally in October having orgasm ..... I got copy of that video from Europe with cc copy in Asia ..... Your low life disgusting president of the US.
> 
> Siding and pardoning war crime Seal Eddie Gallagher. Fuck.
> 
> And you still support this piece of shit president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so Trump is the disgusting one all by his wittle lonesome, and this in regards to those two eh ?), even though this Lisa and that feller she liked had some sort of affair going on, and worse alledgedly collaborating with each other in order to take down a president maybe, but orange man bad ?? LOL
> 
> Get help !!
Click to expand...


You may not be disgusted a president acting humping his podium having an orgasm. But others are not.


----------



## charwin95

jc456 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were not all anti-Trumpers - well at least until the fat ass tried this bribery scam..
> 
> What the fuck makes you morons think that only die hard Trump supporters should be believed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because our people didn't start this clown show, the Democrats did.  We on the right are honest.  You on the left are despicable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Your people started these corruptions. Trump is the most corrupted disgusting dishonest POTUS. Trump is not a good person.
> 
> If your boi was smart enough to make an illegal move. The whole country would not be in this predicament. The Trump team are so inept and stupid they could have done this very easily without all the other people involved.
> 
> But Nah! It has to be a grandeur.
> 
> Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple.
> 
> Trump asked a favor from a foreign leader to investigate his political rival. Is very clear example of a corrupted POTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Let’s get this straight. Biden bragged and fired a corrupted prosecutor general. Clear and simple."
> 
> Yes you should get it straight. But you won't because your hatred for Donald Trump has blinded you to the obvious truth. You have it ass backwards, but then you're a Democrat so that's normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> You are forgetting something. Let me repeat it again.
> 
> Trump asked a favor to a foreign leader to investigate his political enemies is a very good example of Trump corruptness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad he did.  2016 was a mess election because of the demofks.  time to point it all out to the world.  why are you afraid of that?
Click to expand...


Go back and start reading this thread to update yourself.


----------



## charwin95

Nostra said:


> Uber-Lib Jonathan Turley destroys this impeachment farce with his testimony today.
> 
> 
> Stick a fork in it, impeachment is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I would like to start, perhaps incongruously, with a statement of three irrelevantfacts. First, I am not a supporter of President Trump. I voted against him in 2016 and Ihave previously voted for Presidents Clinton and Obama. Second, I have been highlycritical of President Trump, his policies, and his rhetoric, in dozens of columns. Third, Ihave repeatedly criticized his raising of the investigation of the Hunter Biden matter withthe Ukrainian president. These points are not meant to curry favor or approval. Ratherthey are meant to drive home a simple point: one can oppose President Trump’s policiesor actions but still conclude that the current legal case for impeachment is not justwoefully inadequate, but in some respects, dangerous, as the basis for the impeachmentof an American president.* To put it simply, I hold no brief for President Trump. My personal and political views of President Trump, however, are irrelevant to myimpeachment testimony, as they should be to your impeachment vote. Today, my onlyconcern is the integrity and coherence of the constitutional standard and process ofimpeachment. President Trump will not be our last president and what we leave in thewake of this scandal will shape our democracy for generations to come. I am concernedabout lowering impeachment standards to fit a paucity of evidence and an abundance ofanger. If the House proceeds solely on the Ukrainian allegations, this impeachment wouldstand out among modern impeachments as the shortest proceeding, with the thinnestevidentiary record, and the narrowest grounds ever used to impeach a president.
> 7
> Thatdoes not bode well for future presidents who are working in a country often sharply and,at times, bitterly divided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read: Jonathan Turley impeachment inquiry testimony
Click to expand...


You don’t expect all the experts will agree 100%. 

But 3 to 1........ Turley’s testimony doesn’t mean jack.


----------



## Rambunctious

The dems are engaged in abuse of power....


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Olde Europe said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Turnley makes a lot of sense.  While I have no doubt that Rump should be dragged from the WH on his fat ass, The Courts need to be involved like it was with Nixon who by all in that room consider that as the
> Gold Standard for impeachment.  Nixon tried to do exactly what Rump is doing but the courts ate his lunch, it made him have to release the infrormation in it's fullest and resulted in Nixon to resign.  When the Nixon impeachment stated, it was very partisan.  But it slowly changed to bi-partisan when the courts got involved.  Specifically, when the Supreme Court made those rulings.  The Dems in the House have NOT gone that route because it's very time consuming.  They want to finish before the December Recess and that is a huge mistake.  They should be running the whole thing through the courts to get the testimonies that have been refused AND the rest of the records.
> 
> So far, the Courts have not been a friend of Rump.  Even those that Rump has tried to stack in his favor.  The fact remains that a Federal Court is bound by ruling according to the Constitution of the United States.  And in this case, the Congressional Subpeonas not being honored should be backed up by any Federal Court.  Executive Privelege does exist but as Rump has found out, it's not absolute in a Federal Court.  Demanding some things by Congress is also not Absolute.  In order to satisfy the Impeachment then the courts MUST be involved.  I have pushed for this from the beginning but it's fallen on deaf ears.  If a Congressional Subpeona is issued and it's ordered by the Courts, it becomes the US Marshal's duty to enforce it.  And Barr wouldn't want to try and stop that.  It would mean his own arrest and trial by the courts.
> 
> I'll say it again, the Dems in Congress need to start filing Court Paperwork to get the information they believe they need.  And then take what the courts feel they need.  And suspend the hearings until that can be resolved.  This includes getting testimony from the merry band of criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turley makes no sense at all.  What he's advocating is emasculating Congress in favor of the Executive and the Judiciary on a hilariously transparent non-argument.  There is plenty of evidence on abuse of office, obstruction of justice and obstruction of Congress.  Also, the Constitution does not mandate there be any crime as a precondition for Impeachment, and neither is there a requirement that, say, 90% of the population agree.
> 
> The Supreme Court has ruled on the Executive branch's duty to supply requested evidence.  That ruling establishes an obligation not just for the Nixon administration, but for all subsequent administrations as well, until the ruling is overturned.  There is plainly no need for the courts to get involved again.  Also, there is judge Jackson's ruling in the McGahn case, making plain there is no such thing as a blanked "executive privilege" that would allow Trump to block all his henchmen's testimonies.  Anyway, it isn't a valid exercise of executive privilege to cover up the planning, execution, and concealment of a crime against the U.S. of A.  If McGahn, Mulvaney, Bolton, Pompeo, and Trump were men of honor, they'd read the ruling, and ask to show up before Congress as required.  Judge Jackson's ruling leaves really no doubt about that obligation, and also none on the dishonorable characters we're dealing with here.  In light of all that, I cannot see how you would arrive at a demand for more courts' involvement.
> 
> In effect, what Turley is saying is this: Any administration can tie up an impeachment inquiry for years until the cases have percolated through the court system.  Then, they can call in the witnesses - but don't rush it! - and then they can impeach him after he's left office.
> 
> Did I say that Turley makes no sense?  That would be, none whatsoever.  It's actually saddening to behold him making himself into a permanent resident of Trump's cavernous rectum.
Click to expand...


I have to agree somewhat.  But there needs to be a way to take it directly to the Supreme Court in a timely fashion.   Like within a month.  Tying it up for 2 or 3 years doesn't cut it.  Look how long it took to get it in front of the courts under Nixon.  Otherwise, the Dems need to table it and just release what they have.  It's not ready to go to the Senate by a long shot.


----------



## Olde Europe

Daryl Hunt said:


> I have to agree somewhat.  But there needs to be a way to take it directly to the Supreme Court in a timely fashion.   Like within a month.  Tying it up for 2 or 3 years doesn't cut it.  Look how long it took to get it in front of the courts under Nixon.  Otherwise, the Dems need to table it and just release what they have.  It's not ready to go to the Senate by a long shot.



Look, I understand your point, and, in an ideal world, things would run as you say: All witnesses were called, all the evidence complete, and only then a well-rounded text is written up, Is dotted, Ts crossed and all.

As to court procedures, you don't get a district court ruling within a month.  Supreme Court cases take years.  Moreover, as the was the case in the McGahn trial, the government, as the losing party, has the role of determining what to do next, and they can drag this out forever, appealing to the next level, and then the next, and so on.  As you say, that cannot work.  At this time it cannot work since the integrity of the 2020 election is at stake.  As I said before, the Nixon Supreme Court ruling set the standards for the Executives obligations, and it's controlling.  What Trump is doing, with a nice assist by Turley, is to run out the clock, in effect rendering Congress's impeachment authority inoperable.  Respect for the Constitution and the institutions this document establishes looks quite different.

I would suggest you read Turley's text on the matter.  It is quite instructive.  I contend, it demonstrates Turley is arguing in bad faith.  Take, for instance, Turley's claim that Trump's would be the first attempt at impeaching a president without an underlying crime - as opposed to Johnson, Nixon, and Clinton.  How he can even know that while the articles aren't yet written up, is a bit of a puzzle.  Moreover, I, not a lawyer, can name at least three violations of federal laws Trump stands credibly accused to have perpetrated, namely, statutes against obstruction of justice, felony campaign finance violations (Stormy Daniels and the hush money, exacerbated by the subsequent cover-up), and the Impoundment Control Act (by illegally holding up properly appropriated funding).  Turley, professor of law, and following that case, surely knows that.

And that's before we begin to examine Turley's deliberately stupid reading the memorandum the July 25 phone call, in which he finds no extortion, no quid pro quo, no bribery, and no abuse of office.  You really have to suspend disbelief, common sense, and logic altogether, to arrive at that conclusion.  Turley's lame defense is that there may - may - be innocent explanations, when we already know that the White House lawyers, having been shown the memorandum, moved with lightning speed to hide it as best they could.  Of course, those fine lawyers hid the call because, as Turley suggests, Trump was driven by a genuine desire to eradicate corruption in Ukraine.  I used to respect Turley.  That ended roughly two years ago when he disparaged the Mueller investigation, and by now I am disappointed almost beyond measure.


----------



## beagle9

edward37 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE MOUNTAIN LABORED AND BROUGHT FORTH A MOUSE: This impeachment drive is a huge political bust for Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House Speaker Nancy Pelosi and Rep. Adam Schiff haven’t gotten any closer to convincing a single Senate Republican to remove the president. It’s highly probable that a Senate trial run by Republicans, with new witnesses and evidence, would further corrode the Democrats’ case.
> 
> The Left  pretends that Senate Republicans are members of a reactionary Trump cult, but if there had been incontrovertible proof of “bribery,” a number of them would be compelled to act differently. No such evidence was provided.
> 
> Adding an obstruction article, based on the Mueller report, would only make the proceedings even more intractably partisan. Yet the recent push to force White House counsel Don McGahn to testify suggests Democrats could be headed in that direction.
> 
> We can look forward to a Senate trial with more Ukrainian drama. Far from weakening Trump in 2020, the story might end up dragging Joe Biden into a defensive posture. Journalists perfunctorily refer to anything related to Ukrainians or the Bidens as a “conspiracy theory,” but it’s clear that Hunter Biden was cashing in on his father’s influence, and it’s still unclear what Joe Biden did about it.
> 
> Republicans have already requested transcripts of conversations between Biden and then-Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko over the vice president’s requests to fire Viktor Shokin. It’s going to become a difficult story to ignore.
> 
> Democrats claimed that polls were irrelevant because impeachment was a moral and patriotic imperative. Once national support spiked, numbers suddenly mattered very much, and the usual suspects couldn’t stop talking about them. What most polls now confirm is that while Americans were paying attention to the breathless media coverage, public support for the inquiry is at best stagnant and probably declining.
> 
> The FiveThirtyEight average for support among independents topped out at 47.7 percent in late October. It sank to 41 percent during the hearings. A November Politico/Morning Consult poll found that voter opposition to the impeachment inquiry is at its highest point since it started asking the question.
> 
> Will support for impeachment miraculously surge upward in battleground states such as Wisconsin as the election approaches? It seems unlikely.
> 
> Democrats and the media have covered every development of the many investigations into Trump, tending into histrionics. That has, in many ways, obscured legitimate criticism of the president. By constantly overpromising and underdelivering, Democrats have guaranteed not only skepticism but apathy from voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent post Zorro!
> 
> Now, put yourself "in their shoes" for a second. This is how it looks, from their perspective...
> 
> In the span of just a few years your side went from totally controlling whats "hip" and "in fashion" and being the "party of le SCIENCE!" to being a bunch of ugly, fat, pierced, tattooed, yellow tooth'd, soiboy, hamplanet girls who bawl in public, who believe in a doomsday cult, who are riddled with STDs.
> 
> Everyone thinks you're a loser, you haven't had any meaningful relationships in years, your side has lost all political power, (D) politicians run in terror from your support, everything you see on the internet dogs you and your beliefs.
> 
> You may see a couple memes that back up your beliefs, but the messages that resonate, the ones that have lasting impact, the messages that hurt are the ones who support the positions of the people who you are (or at least were) thoroughly convinced are "the bad guys", "evil nazis", "on the wrong side of history".
> 
> You're loosing control since your far left side of things keeps springing out farther and farther into insanity and you are forced to either keep pace or become a nazi yourself, even if all you do is stand still with what you believed 5 years ago.
> 
> Meanwhile Donald fucking TRUMP is president. Your party has been trying to take him out for 4 years and hasn't even gotten close. Oh and by the way, you realize that Dementia Joe is who your candidate is going to be for the 2020 election.
> 
> Leftist socialists have nothing, absolutely nothing to be happy or enthusiastic about. Their entire existence, all day, everyday is pink wojaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CHINA, RUSSIA   are you listening  ??  I want you to do me a favor
Click to expand...

Yeah send me anything you know about these crats corruptly using you, and this prior to them trying to set me up and/or them spying on my campaign while blaming you for it all. Oh and if ya got those emails of Hillary's, yes of course send them also. Thanks


----------



## edward37

beagle9 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE MOUNTAIN LABORED AND BROUGHT FORTH A MOUSE: This impeachment drive is a huge political bust for Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House Speaker Nancy Pelosi and Rep. Adam Schiff haven’t gotten any closer to convincing a single Senate Republican to remove the president. It’s highly probable that a Senate trial run by Republicans, with new witnesses and evidence, would further corrode the Democrats’ case.
> 
> The Left  pretends that Senate Republicans are members of a reactionary Trump cult, but if there had been incontrovertible proof of “bribery,” a number of them would be compelled to act differently. No such evidence was provided.
> 
> Adding an obstruction article, based on the Mueller report, would only make the proceedings even more intractably partisan. Yet the recent push to force White House counsel Don McGahn to testify suggests Democrats could be headed in that direction.
> 
> We can look forward to a Senate trial with more Ukrainian drama. Far from weakening Trump in 2020, the story might end up dragging Joe Biden into a defensive posture. Journalists perfunctorily refer to anything related to Ukrainians or the Bidens as a “conspiracy theory,” but it’s clear that Hunter Biden was cashing in on his father’s influence, and it’s still unclear what Joe Biden did about it.
> 
> Republicans have already requested transcripts of conversations between Biden and then-Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko over the vice president’s requests to fire Viktor Shokin. It’s going to become a difficult story to ignore.
> 
> Democrats claimed that polls were irrelevant because impeachment was a moral and patriotic imperative. Once national support spiked, numbers suddenly mattered very much, and the usual suspects couldn’t stop talking about them. What most polls now confirm is that while Americans were paying attention to the breathless media coverage, public support for the inquiry is at best stagnant and probably declining.
> 
> The FiveThirtyEight average for support among independents topped out at 47.7 percent in late October. It sank to 41 percent during the hearings. A November Politico/Morning Consult poll found that voter opposition to the impeachment inquiry is at its highest point since it started asking the question.
> 
> Will support for impeachment miraculously surge upward in battleground states such as Wisconsin as the election approaches? It seems unlikely.
> 
> Democrats and the media have covered every development of the many investigations into Trump, tending into histrionics. That has, in many ways, obscured legitimate criticism of the president. By constantly overpromising and underdelivering, Democrats have guaranteed not only skepticism but apathy from voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent post Zorro!
> 
> Now, put yourself "in their shoes" for a second. This is how it looks, from their perspective...
> 
> In the span of just a few years your side went from totally controlling whats "hip" and "in fashion" and being the "party of le SCIENCE!" to being a bunch of ugly, fat, pierced, tattooed, yellow tooth'd, soiboy, hamplanet girls who bawl in public, who believe in a doomsday cult, who are riddled with STDs.
> 
> Everyone thinks you're a loser, you haven't had any meaningful relationships in years, your side has lost all political power, (D) politicians run in terror from your support, everything you see on the internet dogs you and your beliefs.
> 
> You may see a couple memes that back up your beliefs, but the messages that resonate, the ones that have lasting impact, the messages that hurt are the ones who support the positions of the people who you are (or at least were) thoroughly convinced are "the bad guys", "evil nazis", "on the wrong side of history".
> 
> You're loosing control since your far left side of things keeps springing out farther and farther into insanity and you are forced to either keep pace or become a nazi yourself, even if all you do is stand still with what you believed 5 years ago.
> 
> Meanwhile Donald fucking TRUMP is president. Your party has been trying to take him out for 4 years and hasn't even gotten close. Oh and by the way, you realize that Dementia Joe is who your candidate is going to be for the 2020 election.
> 
> Leftist socialists have nothing, absolutely nothing to be happy or enthusiastic about. Their entire existence, all day, everyday is pink wojaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CHINA, RUSSIA   are you listening  ??  I want you to do me a favor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah send me anything you know about these crats corruptly using you, and this prior to them trying to set me up and/or them spying on my campaign while blaming you for it all. Oh and if ya got those emails of Hillary's, yes of course send them also. Thanks
Click to expand...

Beagle ,,,China Russia  Do you hear me  ?? Trump is scum


----------



## beagle9

Daryl Hunt said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Answer" for what, the Dim kangaroo court?  Why should any Republican participate in this farce?  That would only lend it an undeserved credibility.  You know that nothing will come of this aside from a Republican majority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a legal House Congressional Impeachment Inquiry.  And anything that is done to impede it is contrary to the Constitution of the United States.  You want it resolved, have your Rump and his merry band of criminals show up and testify.  I doubt any Democrat would block any of them.  Until then, it's impeding and obstructing which is exactly what got Nixon in such deep trouble.  I voted for Nixon twice (even with the problem of the breakin not being resolved).  He got what he deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may be "legal," but that doesn't mean it isn't a show trial.  It's just plain false to claim that "anything that is done to impede it is contrary to the Constitution of the United States."  That's bullshit.  It will get resolved when it goes to the Senate and they toss it into the waste bin.  Of course, that's exactly what you don't want.
> 
> Defending yourself is not "obstruction," dumbfuck.  That's a Stalinist argument if there ever was one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep repeating that lie.  If you repeat a lie long enough and hard enough does that make it the truth?  Nope, it's still a lie.  The Mueller report has come to hatch as well on this one.  Not a good day for Rump, his band of merry criminals and you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's still a show trial.  The Mueller report said "no collusion," dumbfuck.  There is no "there" there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Collusion but it did say there was a ton of Obstruction by Rump.  While there is nothing illegal about Collusion, obstruction is impeachable.  And that is coming to roost right now.  Get it through your head, we are not going to be distracted.  Your "Hey, look over there" routine has long since reached it's sell by date.
Click to expand...

Can't obstruct anything that was a farce to begin with. LOL


----------



## beagle9

edward37 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE MOUNTAIN LABORED AND BROUGHT FORTH A MOUSE: This impeachment drive is a huge political bust for Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House Speaker Nancy Pelosi and Rep. Adam Schiff haven’t gotten any closer to convincing a single Senate Republican to remove the president. It’s highly probable that a Senate trial run by Republicans, with new witnesses and evidence, would further corrode the Democrats’ case.
> 
> The Left  pretends that Senate Republicans are members of a reactionary Trump cult, but if there had been incontrovertible proof of “bribery,” a number of them would be compelled to act differently. No such evidence was provided.
> 
> Adding an obstruction article, based on the Mueller report, would only make the proceedings even more intractably partisan. Yet the recent push to force White House counsel Don McGahn to testify suggests Democrats could be headed in that direction.
> 
> We can look forward to a Senate trial with more Ukrainian drama. Far from weakening Trump in 2020, the story might end up dragging Joe Biden into a defensive posture. Journalists perfunctorily refer to anything related to Ukrainians or the Bidens as a “conspiracy theory,” but it’s clear that Hunter Biden was cashing in on his father’s influence, and it’s still unclear what Joe Biden did about it.
> 
> Republicans have already requested transcripts of conversations between Biden and then-Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko over the vice president’s requests to fire Viktor Shokin. It’s going to become a difficult story to ignore.
> 
> Democrats claimed that polls were irrelevant because impeachment was a moral and patriotic imperative. Once national support spiked, numbers suddenly mattered very much, and the usual suspects couldn’t stop talking about them. What most polls now confirm is that while Americans were paying attention to the breathless media coverage, public support for the inquiry is at best stagnant and probably declining.
> 
> The FiveThirtyEight average for support among independents topped out at 47.7 percent in late October. It sank to 41 percent during the hearings. A November Politico/Morning Consult poll found that voter opposition to the impeachment inquiry is at its highest point since it started asking the question.
> 
> Will support for impeachment miraculously surge upward in battleground states such as Wisconsin as the election approaches? It seems unlikely.
> 
> Democrats and the media have covered every development of the many investigations into Trump, tending into histrionics. That has, in many ways, obscured legitimate criticism of the president. By constantly overpromising and underdelivering, Democrats have guaranteed not only skepticism but apathy from voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent post Zorro!
> 
> Now, put yourself "in their shoes" for a second. This is how it looks, from their perspective...
> 
> In the span of just a few years your side went from totally controlling whats "hip" and "in fashion" and being the "party of le SCIENCE!" to being a bunch of ugly, fat, pierced, tattooed, yellow tooth'd, soiboy, hamplanet girls who bawl in public, who believe in a doomsday cult, who are riddled with STDs.
> 
> Everyone thinks you're a loser, you haven't had any meaningful relationships in years, your side has lost all political power, (D) politicians run in terror from your support, everything you see on the internet dogs you and your beliefs.
> 
> You may see a couple memes that back up your beliefs, but the messages that resonate, the ones that have lasting impact, the messages that hurt are the ones who support the positions of the people who you are (or at least were) thoroughly convinced are "the bad guys", "evil nazis", "on the wrong side of history".
> 
> You're loosing control since your far left side of things keeps springing out farther and farther into insanity and you are forced to either keep pace or become a nazi yourself, even if all you do is stand still with what you believed 5 years ago.
> 
> Meanwhile Donald fucking TRUMP is president. Your party has been trying to take him out for 4 years and hasn't even gotten close. Oh and by the way, you realize that Dementia Joe is who your candidate is going to be for the 2020 election.
> 
> Leftist socialists have nothing, absolutely nothing to be happy or enthusiastic about. Their entire existence, all day, everyday is pink wojaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CHINA, RUSSIA   are you listening  ??  I want you to do me a favor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah send me anything you know about these crats corruptly using you, and this prior to them trying to set me up and/or them spying on my campaign while blaming you for it all. Oh and if ya got those emails of Hillary's, yes of course send them also. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagle ,,,China Russia  Do you hear me  ?? Trump is scum
Click to expand...

Trump is within his rights as an American to defend himself on any bullcrap attack the Dems want to throw at him. This is not a Cratzie/Nazi state yet, and hopefully Trump stops it from becoming that every single time.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

beagle9 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE MOUNTAIN LABORED AND BROUGHT FORTH A MOUSE: This impeachment drive is a huge political bust for Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House Speaker Nancy Pelosi and Rep. Adam Schiff haven’t gotten any closer to convincing a single Senate Republican to remove the president. It’s highly probable that a Senate trial run by Republicans, with new witnesses and evidence, would further corrode the Democrats’ case.
> 
> The Left  pretends that Senate Republicans are members of a reactionary Trump cult, but if there had been incontrovertible proof of “bribery,” a number of them would be compelled to act differently. No such evidence was provided.
> 
> Adding an obstruction article, based on the Mueller report, would only make the proceedings even more intractably partisan. Yet the recent push to force White House counsel Don McGahn to testify suggests Democrats could be headed in that direction.
> 
> We can look forward to a Senate trial with more Ukrainian drama. Far from weakening Trump in 2020, the story might end up dragging Joe Biden into a defensive posture. Journalists perfunctorily refer to anything related to Ukrainians or the Bidens as a “conspiracy theory,” but it’s clear that Hunter Biden was cashing in on his father’s influence, and it’s still unclear what Joe Biden did about it.
> 
> Republicans have already requested transcripts of conversations between Biden and then-Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko over the vice president’s requests to fire Viktor Shokin. It’s going to become a difficult story to ignore.
> 
> Democrats claimed that polls were irrelevant because impeachment was a moral and patriotic imperative. Once national support spiked, numbers suddenly mattered very much, and the usual suspects couldn’t stop talking about them. What most polls now confirm is that while Americans were paying attention to the breathless media coverage, public support for the inquiry is at best stagnant and probably declining.
> 
> The FiveThirtyEight average for support among independents topped out at 47.7 percent in late October. It sank to 41 percent during the hearings. A November Politico/Morning Consult poll found that voter opposition to the impeachment inquiry is at its highest point since it started asking the question.
> 
> Will support for impeachment miraculously surge upward in battleground states such as Wisconsin as the election approaches? It seems unlikely.
> 
> Democrats and the media have covered every development of the many investigations into Trump, tending into histrionics. That has, in many ways, obscured legitimate criticism of the president. By constantly overpromising and underdelivering, Democrats have guaranteed not only skepticism but apathy from voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent post Zorro!
> 
> Now, put yourself "in their shoes" for a second. This is how it looks, from their perspective...
> 
> In the span of just a few years your side went from totally controlling whats "hip" and "in fashion" and being the "party of le SCIENCE!" to being a bunch of ugly, fat, pierced, tattooed, yellow tooth'd, soiboy, hamplanet girls who bawl in public, who believe in a doomsday cult, who are riddled with STDs.
> 
> Everyone thinks you're a loser, you haven't had any meaningful relationships in years, your side has lost all political power, (D) politicians run in terror from your support, everything you see on the internet dogs you and your beliefs.
> 
> You may see a couple memes that back up your beliefs, but the messages that resonate, the ones that have lasting impact, the messages that hurt are the ones who support the positions of the people who you are (or at least were) thoroughly convinced are "the bad guys", "evil nazis", "on the wrong side of history".
> 
> You're loosing control since your far left side of things keeps springing out farther and farther into insanity and you are forced to either keep pace or become a nazi yourself, even if all you do is stand still with what you believed 5 years ago.
> 
> Meanwhile Donald fucking TRUMP is president. Your party has been trying to take him out for 4 years and hasn't even gotten close. Oh and by the way, you realize that Dementia Joe is who your candidate is going to be for the 2020 election.
> 
> Leftist socialists have nothing, absolutely nothing to be happy or enthusiastic about. Their entire existence, all day, everyday is pink wojaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CHINA, RUSSIA   are you listening  ??  I want you to do me a favor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah send me anything you know about these crats corruptly using you, and this prior to them trying to set me up and/or them spying on my campaign while blaming you for it all. Oh and if ya got those emails of Hillary's, yes of course send them also. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagle ,,,China Russia  Do you hear me  ?? Trump is scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is within his rights as an American to defend himself on any bullcrap attack the Dems want to throw at him. This is not a Cratzie/Nazi state yet, and hopefully Trump stops it from becoming that every single time.
Click to expand...


Except he ISN"T like a normal Citizen.  He's far above that.  And, yes, he has the right to defend himself in the hearings.  He hasn't done that.  In fact, he's tried to hide as much as possible to make the hearings work that much harder to come to any conclusion.  It's another case of using his position of President for his own personal ends.  By stonewalling like he has and instructing all cabinet members and others to ignore the subpeos, he is guilty of a lot more.  But the biggest is using his position as President to obstruct justice for his own personal ends.  It doesn't matter if the original charge are real or not, he's guilty as sin of what I just stated.  And NO President is above the law.  Rump needs gone.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

beagle9 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a legal House Congressional Impeachment Inquiry.  And anything that is done to impede it is contrary to the Constitution of the United States.  You want it resolved, have your Rump and his merry band of criminals show up and testify.  I doubt any Democrat would block any of them.  Until then, it's impeding and obstructing which is exactly what got Nixon in such deep trouble.  I voted for Nixon twice (even with the problem of the breakin not being resolved).  He got what he deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> It may be "legal," but that doesn't mean it isn't a show trial.  It's just plain false to claim that "anything that is done to impede it is contrary to the Constitution of the United States."  That's bullshit.  It will get resolved when it goes to the Senate and they toss it into the waste bin.  Of course, that's exactly what you don't want.
> 
> Defending yourself is not "obstruction," dumbfuck.  That's a Stalinist argument if there ever was one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep repeating that lie.  If you repeat a lie long enough and hard enough does that make it the truth?  Nope, it's still a lie.  The Mueller report has come to hatch as well on this one.  Not a good day for Rump, his band of merry criminals and you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's still a show trial.  The Mueller report said "no collusion," dumbfuck.  There is no "there" there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Collusion but it did say there was a ton of Obstruction by Rump.  While there is nothing illegal about Collusion, obstruction is impeachable.  And that is coming to roost right now.  Get it through your head, we are not going to be distracted.  Your "Hey, look over there" routine has long since reached it's sell by date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't obstruct anything that was a farce to begin with. LOL
Click to expand...


Were they farces?  Most Constitutional Lawyers disagree.  But even so, obstructing the investigation is the crime in itself.  Without the series of obstructions, they very well have found that there was nothing to impeach.  But with the obstruction it moves into a series of impeachable offenses.


----------



## edward37

LOL LOL 
Former Vice President Joe Biden’s campaign pounced Wednesday evening after a viral video featuring frustrated world leaders mocking President Donald Trump circulated online. The Democratic candidate released a new attack ad saying the country needed a leader the “world respects.”


The minute-long clip begins with a supercut of diplomats and world leaders laughing at Trump, including footage from a speech at the United Nations in 2018 and this week’s video from the NATO conference in London.

“The world sees Trump for what he is: insincere, ill-informed, corrupt,” Biden says in a voiceover in the ad. “Dangerously incompetent and incapable, in my view, of world leadership.”


----------



## bripat9643

Daryl Hunt said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent post Zorro!
> 
> Now, put yourself "in their shoes" for a second. This is how it looks, from their perspective...
> 
> In the span of just a few years your side went from totally controlling whats "hip" and "in fashion" and being the "party of le SCIENCE!" to being a bunch of ugly, fat, pierced, tattooed, yellow tooth'd, soiboy, hamplanet girls who bawl in public, who believe in a doomsday cult, who are riddled with STDs.
> 
> Everyone thinks you're a loser, you haven't had any meaningful relationships in years, your side has lost all political power, (D) politicians run in terror from your support, everything you see on the internet dogs you and your beliefs.
> 
> You may see a couple memes that back up your beliefs, but the messages that resonate, the ones that have lasting impact, the messages that hurt are the ones who support the positions of the people who you are (or at least were) thoroughly convinced are "the bad guys", "evil nazis", "on the wrong side of history".
> 
> You're loosing control since your far left side of things keeps springing out farther and farther into insanity and you are forced to either keep pace or become a nazi yourself, even if all you do is stand still with what you believed 5 years ago.
> 
> Meanwhile Donald fucking TRUMP is president. Your party has been trying to take him out for 4 years and hasn't even gotten close. Oh and by the way, you realize that Dementia Joe is who your candidate is going to be for the 2020 election.
> 
> Leftist socialists have nothing, absolutely nothing to be happy or enthusiastic about. Their entire existence, all day, everyday is pink wojaks.
> 
> 
> 
> CHINA, RUSSIA   are you listening  ??  I want you to do me a favor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah send me anything you know about these crats corruptly using you, and this prior to them trying to set me up and/or them spying on my campaign while blaming you for it all. Oh and if ya got those emails of Hillary's, yes of course send them also. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagle ,,,China Russia  Do you hear me  ?? Trump is scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is within his rights as an American to defend himself on any bullcrap attack the Dems want to throw at him. This is not a Cratzie/Nazi state yet, and hopefully Trump stops it from becoming that every single time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except he ISN"T like a normal Citizen.  He's far above that.  And, yes, he has the right to defend himself in the hearings.  He hasn't done that.  In fact, he's tried to hide as much as possible to make the hearings work that much harder to come to any conclusion.  It's another case of using his position of President for his own personal ends.  By stonewalling like he has and instructing all cabinet members and others to ignore the subpeos, he is guilty of a lot more.  But the biggest is using his position as President to obstruct justice for his own personal ends.  It doesn't matter if the original charge are real or not, he's guilty as sin of what I just stated.  And NO President is above the law.  Rump needs gone.
Click to expand...

He hasn't been allowed to defend himself, douchebag.  As Prof Turley explained, You can't be accused of obstruction of justice for using the legal process.  You TDS assholes are insane.


----------



## bripat9643

Daryl Hunt said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It may be "legal," but that doesn't mean it isn't a show trial.  It's just plain false to claim that "anything that is done to impede it is contrary to the Constitution of the United States."  That's bullshit.  It will get resolved when it goes to the Senate and they toss it into the waste bin.  Of course, that's exactly what you don't want.
> 
> Defending yourself is not "obstruction," dumbfuck.  That's a Stalinist argument if there ever was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep repeating that lie.  If you repeat a lie long enough and hard enough does that make it the truth?  Nope, it's still a lie.  The Mueller report has come to hatch as well on this one.  Not a good day for Rump, his band of merry criminals and you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's still a show trial.  The Mueller report said "no collusion," dumbfuck.  There is no "there" there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Collusion but it did say there was a ton of Obstruction by Rump.  While there is nothing illegal about Collusion, obstruction is impeachable.  And that is coming to roost right now.  Get it through your head, we are not going to be distracted.  Your "Hey, look over there" routine has long since reached it's sell by date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't obstruct anything that was a farce to begin with. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were they farces?  Most Constitutional Lawyers disagree.  But even so, obstructing the investigation is the crime in itself.  Without the series of obstructions, they very well have found that there was nothing to impeach.  But with the obstruction it moves into a series of impeachable offenses.
Click to expand...

Following the legal process is not a crime, asshole.  Didn't you pay attention to the hearing yesterday?


----------



## Mac1958

I'm listening to right wing talk show host Mike Gallagher, and a caller just said,

"This is like the Romans crucifying Jesus"
"This is a re-creation of biblical times".

Gallagher's response: "You're so right".

I am not making this up.
.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Rand Paul's going to introduce a motion to dismiss articles of impeachment.


----------



## bripat9643

edward37 said:


> LOL LOL
> Former Vice President Joe Biden’s campaign pounced Wednesday evening after a viral video featuring frustrated world leaders mocking President Donald Trump circulated online. The Democratic candidate released a new attack ad saying the country needed a leader the “world respects.”
> 
> 
> The minute-long clip begins with a supercut of diplomats and world leaders laughing at Trump, including footage from a speech at the United Nations in 2018 and this week’s video from the NATO conference in London.
> 
> “The world sees Trump for what he is: insincere, ill-informed, corrupt,” Biden says in a voiceover in the ad. “Dangerously incompetent and incapable, in my view, of world leadership.”


Last I heard, you don't speak for the world, dumbass.


----------



## edward37

bripat9643 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CHINA, RUSSIA   are you listening  ??  I want you to do me a favor
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah send me anything you know about these crats corruptly using you, and this prior to them trying to set me up and/or them spying on my campaign while blaming you for it all. Oh and if ya got those emails of Hillary's, yes of course send them also. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagle ,,,China Russia  Do you hear me  ?? Trump is scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is within his rights as an American to defend himself on any bullcrap attack the Dems want to throw at him. This is not a Cratzie/Nazi state yet, and hopefully Trump stops it from becoming that every single time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except he ISN"T like a normal Citizen.  He's far above that.  And, yes, he has the right to defend himself in the hearings.  He hasn't done that.  In fact, he's tried to hide as much as possible to make the hearings work that much harder to come to any conclusion.  It's another case of using his position of President for his own personal ends.  By stonewalling like he has and instructing all cabinet members and others to ignore the subpeos, he is guilty of a lot more.  But the biggest is using his position as President to obstruct justice for his own personal ends.  It doesn't matter if the original charge are real or not, he's guilty as sin of what I just stated.  And NO President is above the law.  Rump needs gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He hasn't been allowed to defend himself, douchebag.  As Prof Turley explained, You can't be accused of obstruction of justice for using the legal process.  You TDS assholes are insane.
Click to expand...


Look bri you republican asshole    IF it was Obama instead of Trump getting  getting the same treatment   you'd be jumping for joy  Trump and you are both morons  and there's no cure


----------



## bripat9643

edward37 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah send me anything you know about these crats corruptly using you, and this prior to them trying to set me up and/or them spying on my campaign while blaming you for it all. Oh and if ya got those emails of Hillary's, yes of course send them also. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Beagle ,,,China Russia  Do you hear me  ?? Trump is scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is within his rights as an American to defend himself on any bullcrap attack the Dems want to throw at him. This is not a Cratzie/Nazi state yet, and hopefully Trump stops it from becoming that every single time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except he ISN"T like a normal Citizen.  He's far above that.  And, yes, he has the right to defend himself in the hearings.  He hasn't done that.  In fact, he's tried to hide as much as possible to make the hearings work that much harder to come to any conclusion.  It's another case of using his position of President for his own personal ends.  By stonewalling like he has and instructing all cabinet members and others to ignore the subpeos, he is guilty of a lot more.  But the biggest is using his position as President to obstruct justice for his own personal ends.  It doesn't matter if the original charge are real or not, he's guilty as sin of what I just stated.  And NO President is above the law.  Rump needs gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He hasn't been allowed to defend himself, douchebag.  As Prof Turley explained, You can't be accused of obstruction of justice for using the legal process.  You TDS assholes are insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look bri you republican asshole    IF it was Obama instead of Trump getting  getting the same treatment   you'd be jumping for joy  Trump and you are both morons  and there's no cure
Click to expand...

You attack me for what you imagine I would do?  that's just more proof that you're a douchebag.


----------



## Zorro!

bripat9643 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep repeating that lie.  If you repeat a lie long enough and hard enough does that make it the truth?  Nope, it's still a lie.  The Mueller report has come to hatch as well on this one.  Not a good day for Rump, his band of merry criminals and you.
> 
> 
> 
> It's still a show trial.  The Mueller report said "no collusion," dumbfuck.  There is no "there" there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Collusion but it did say there was a ton of Obstruction by Rump.  While there is nothing illegal about Collusion, obstruction is impeachable.  And that is coming to roost right now.  Get it through your head, we are not going to be distracted.  Your "Hey, look over there" routine has long since reached it's sell by date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't obstruct anything that was a farce to begin with. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were they farces?  Most Constitutional Lawyers disagree.  But even so, obstructing the investigation is the crime in itself.  Without the series of obstructions, they very well have found that there was nothing to impeach.  But with the obstruction it moves into a series of impeachable offenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Following the legal process is not a crime, asshole.  Didn't you pay attention to the hearing yesterday?
Click to expand...

Schiff's report makes no reference to the CFR because they are trying to impeach with NO statutory crime.

Rats start to jump ship:  IT’S A SAFE BET HE WOULDN’T FEEL SO WEARY IF IMPEACHMENT WERE A WINNER: Democrat announces retirement, says Russia probe and impeachment inquiry ‘have rendered my soul weary.’


----------



## Rambunctious

Pelosi is getting pissed....just stormed out of her presser....


----------



## okfine

Watch it again. The world laughs at Trump... by the Biden Campaign


----------



## edward37

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beagle ,,,China Russia  Do you hear me  ?? Trump is scum
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is within his rights as an American to defend himself on any bullcrap attack the Dems want to throw at him. This is not a Cratzie/Nazi state yet, and hopefully Trump stops it from becoming that every single time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except he ISN"T like a normal Citizen.  He's far above that.  And, yes, he has the right to defend himself in the hearings.  He hasn't done that.  In fact, he's tried to hide as much as possible to make the hearings work that much harder to come to any conclusion.  It's another case of using his position of President for his own personal ends.  By stonewalling like he has and instructing all cabinet members and others to ignore the subpeos, he is guilty of a lot more.  But the biggest is using his position as President to obstruct justice for his own personal ends.  It doesn't matter if the original charge are real or not, he's guilty as sin of what I just stated.  And NO President is above the law.  Rump needs gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He hasn't been allowed to defend himself, douchebag.  As Prof Turley explained, You can't be accused of obstruction of justice for using the legal process.  You TDS assholes are insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look bri you republican asshole    IF it was Obama instead of Trump getting  getting the same treatment   you'd be jumping for joy  Trump and you are both morons  and there's no cure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You attack me for what you imagine I would do?  that's just more proof that you're a douchebag.
Click to expand...


Bri  You're an easy read  Every candidate is shit except yours and you'll fight to the death  for him even if the world knows he's lying cheating bullying loudmouth


----------



## OldLady

Olde Europe said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Turnley makes a lot of sense.  While I have no doubt that Rump should be dragged from the WH on his fat ass, The Courts need to be involved like it was with Nixon who by all in that room consider that as the
> Gold Standard for impeachment.  Nixon tried to do exactly what Rump is doing but the courts ate his lunch, it made him have to release the infrormation in it's fullest and resulted in Nixon to resign.  When the Nixon impeachment stated, it was very partisan.  But it slowly changed to bi-partisan when the courts got involved.  Specifically, when the Supreme Court made those rulings.  The Dems in the House have NOT gone that route because it's very time consuming.  They want to finish before the December Recess and that is a huge mistake.  They should be running the whole thing through the courts to get the testimonies that have been refused AND the rest of the records.
> 
> So far, the Courts have not been a friend of Rump.  Even those that Rump has tried to stack in his favor.  The fact remains that a Federal Court is bound by ruling according to the Constitution of the United States.  And in this case, the Congressional Subpeonas not being honored should be backed up by any Federal Court.  Executive Privelege does exist but as Rump has found out, it's not absolute in a Federal Court.  Demanding some things by Congress is also not Absolute.  In order to satisfy the Impeachment then the courts MUST be involved.  I have pushed for this from the beginning but it's fallen on deaf ears.  If a Congressional Subpeona is issued and it's ordered by the Courts, it becomes the US Marshal's duty to enforce it.  And Barr wouldn't want to try and stop that.  It would mean his own arrest and trial by the courts.
> 
> I'll say it again, the Dems in Congress need to start filing Court Paperwork to get the information they believe they need.  And then take what the courts feel they need.  And suspend the hearings until that can be resolved.  This includes getting testimony from the merry band of criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turley makes no sense at all.  What he's advocating is emasculating Congress in favor of the Executive and the Judiciary on a hilariously transparent non-argument.  There is plenty of evidence on abuse of office, obstruction of justice and obstruction of Congress.  Also, the Constitution does not mandate there be any crime as a precondition for Impeachment, and neither is there a requirement that, say, 90% of the population agree.
> 
> The Supreme Court has ruled on the Executive branch's duty to supply requested evidence.  That ruling establishes an obligation not just for the Nixon administration, but for all subsequent administrations as well, until the ruling is overturned.  There is plainly no need for the courts to get involved again.  Also, there is judge Jackson's ruling in the McGahn case, making plain there is no such thing as a blanked "executive privilege" that would allow Trump to block all his henchmen's testimonies.  Anyway, it isn't a valid exercise of executive privilege to cover up the planning, execution, and concealment of a crime against the U.S. of A.  If McGahn, Mulvaney, Bolton, Pompeo, and Trump were men of honor, they'd read the ruling, and ask to show up before Congress as required.  Judge Jackson's ruling leaves really no doubt about that obligation, and also none on the dishonorable characters we're dealing with here.  In light of all that, I cannot see how you would arrive at a demand for more courts' involvement.
> 
> In effect, what Turley is saying is this: Any administration can tie up an impeachment inquiry for years until the cases have percolated through the court system.  Then, they can call in the witnesses - but don't rush it! - and then they can impeach him after he's left office.
> 
> Did I say that Turley makes no sense?  That would be, none whatsoever.  It's actually saddening to behold him making himself into a permanent resident of Trump's cavernous rectum.
Click to expand...

Informative.  One question:  If it is so clear the court's prior decisions on this, why is Trump still obstructing and withholding evidence and testimony?  The decisions seem to be worthless without enforcement, and the only enforcement seems to be another court Order.  Which requires a court case.
You referred to the President, saying IF he were a man of honor.  Well, we know that is not the case. So previous cases notwithstanding, we are still in the same pickle as if no cases had already been decided.


----------



## B. Kidd

Rambunctious said:


> Pelosi is getting pissed....just stormed out of her presser....



She's totally unhinged. She called Trump a coward (last time, it was imposter) and said the Senate is rogue.
She's become a far left bot.


----------



## bripat9643

edward37 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is within his rights as an American to defend himself on any bullcrap attack the Dems want to throw at him. This is not a Cratzie/Nazi state yet, and hopefully Trump stops it from becoming that every single time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except he ISN"T like a normal Citizen.  He's far above that.  And, yes, he has the right to defend himself in the hearings.  He hasn't done that.  In fact, he's tried to hide as much as possible to make the hearings work that much harder to come to any conclusion.  It's another case of using his position of President for his own personal ends.  By stonewalling like he has and instructing all cabinet members and others to ignore the subpeos, he is guilty of a lot more.  But the biggest is using his position as President to obstruct justice for his own personal ends.  It doesn't matter if the original charge are real or not, he's guilty as sin of what I just stated.  And NO President is above the law.  Rump needs gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He hasn't been allowed to defend himself, douchebag.  As Prof Turley explained, You can't be accused of obstruction of justice for using the legal process.  You TDS assholes are insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look bri you republican asshole    IF it was Obama instead of Trump getting  getting the same treatment   you'd be jumping for joy  Trump and you are both morons  and there's no cure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You attack me for what you imagine I would do?  that's just more proof that you're a douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bri  You're an easy read  Every candidate is shit except yours and you'll fight to the death  for him even if the world knows he's lying cheating bullying loudmouth
Click to expand...

I'll bet you don't know how ironic the dumb bullshit you post is.


----------



## okfine

okfine said:


> Watch it again. The world laughs at Trump... by the Biden Campaign


Now look at the happy couple


----------



## Rambunctious

You better get the GOP's attention and tell them to fight back....

ecampaign@gop.com


----------



## Olde Europe

OldLady said:


> Informative.  One question:  If it is so clear the court's prior decisions on this, why is Trump still obstructing and withholding evidence and testimony?  The decisions seem to be worthless without enforcement, and the only enforcement seems to be another court Order.  Which requires a court case.
> You referred to the President, saying IF he were a man of honor.  Well, we know that is not the case. So previous cases notwithstanding, we are still in the same pickle as if no cases had already been decided.



That's a pickle well described, I'd say, and it rests, basically, on the Constitution written on the basis that not all, but most, act with honor.  That's the precondition for removing a to-the-bones corrupt Chief Magistrate from office.  Once he got at least a qualified minority of subservient henchmen in unquestioning support, that threat of conviction and removal is obsolete, and the Mob Boss has the Article II powers to act as he pleases, as asserted.  That's where that issue stands, I think, and Turley makes an implied case that he's fine with it.  Pelosi, Nadler, and Schiff try to find a way out of the conundrum, but that has its own downside in that it leaves the process open to attack.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

bripat9643 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CHINA, RUSSIA   are you listening  ??  I want you to do me a favor
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah send me anything you know about these crats corruptly using you, and this prior to them trying to set me up and/or them spying on my campaign while blaming you for it all. Oh and if ya got those emails of Hillary's, yes of course send them also. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagle ,,,China Russia  Do you hear me  ?? Trump is scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is within his rights as an American to defend himself on any bullcrap attack the Dems want to throw at him. This is not a Cratzie/Nazi state yet, and hopefully Trump stops it from becoming that every single time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except he ISN"T like a normal Citizen.  He's far above that.  And, yes, he has the right to defend himself in the hearings.  He hasn't done that.  In fact, he's tried to hide as much as possible to make the hearings work that much harder to come to any conclusion.  It's another case of using his position of President for his own personal ends.  By stonewalling like he has and instructing all cabinet members and others to ignore the subpeos, he is guilty of a lot more.  But the biggest is using his position as President to obstruct justice for his own personal ends.  It doesn't matter if the original charge are real or not, he's guilty as sin of what I just stated.  And NO President is above the law.  Rump needs gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He hasn't been allowed to defend himself, douchebag.  As Prof Turley explained, You can't be accused of obstruction of justice for using the legal process.  You TDS assholes are insane.
Click to expand...


In the phase they are in right now, he was offered that chance to either come himself or send his representatives.  He has done neither.  Sorry, the sell by date of that lie has already expired.


----------



## bripat9643

Daryl Hunt said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah send me anything you know about these crats corruptly using you, and this prior to them trying to set me up and/or them spying on my campaign while blaming you for it all. Oh and if ya got those emails of Hillary's, yes of course send them also. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Beagle ,,,China Russia  Do you hear me  ?? Trump is scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is within his rights as an American to defend himself on any bullcrap attack the Dems want to throw at him. This is not a Cratzie/Nazi state yet, and hopefully Trump stops it from becoming that every single time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except he ISN"T like a normal Citizen.  He's far above that.  And, yes, he has the right to defend himself in the hearings.  He hasn't done that.  In fact, he's tried to hide as much as possible to make the hearings work that much harder to come to any conclusion.  It's another case of using his position of President for his own personal ends.  By stonewalling like he has and instructing all cabinet members and others to ignore the subpeos, he is guilty of a lot more.  But the biggest is using his position as President to obstruct justice for his own personal ends.  It doesn't matter if the original charge are real or not, he's guilty as sin of what I just stated.  And NO President is above the law.  Rump needs gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He hasn't been allowed to defend himself, douchebag.  As Prof Turley explained, You can't be accused of obstruction of justice for using the legal process.  You TDS assholes are insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the phase they are in right now, he was offered that chance to either come himself or send his representatives.  He has done neither.  Sorry, the sell by date of that lie has already expired.
Click to expand...

He was offered the chance to participate in his own lynching.

Who do you think you're fooling?

When are the Dim douchebags going to grow a pair and submit the impeachment referral?


----------



## charwin95

beagle9 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji2400]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE MOUNTAIN LABORED AND BROUGHT FORTH A MOUSE: This impeachment drive is a huge political bust for Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House Speaker Nancy Pelosi and Rep. Adam Schiff haven’t gotten any closer to convincing a single Senate Republican to remove the president. It’s highly probable that a Senate trial run by Republicans, with new witnesses and evidence, would further corrode the Democrats’ case.
> 
> The Left  pretends that Senate Republicans are members of a reactionary Trump cult, but if there had been incontrovertible proof of “bribery,” a number of them would be compelled to act differently. No such evidence was provided.
> 
> Adding an obstruction article, based on the Mueller report, would only make the proceedings even more intractably partisan. Yet the recent push to force White House counsel Don McGahn to testify suggests Democrats could be headed in that direction.
> 
> We can look forward to a Senate trial with more Ukrainian drama. Far from weakening Trump in 2020, the story might end up dragging Joe Biden into a defensive posture. Journalists perfunctorily refer to anything related to Ukrainians or the Bidens as a “conspiracy theory,” but it’s clear that Hunter Biden was cashing in on his father’s influence, and it’s still unclear what Joe Biden did about it.
> 
> Republicans have already requested transcripts of conversations between Biden and then-Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko over the vice president’s requests to fire Viktor Shokin. It’s going to become a difficult story to ignore.
> 
> Democrats claimed that polls were irrelevant because impeachment was a moral and patriotic imperative. Once national support spiked, numbers suddenly mattered very much, and the usual suspects couldn’t stop talking about them. What most polls now confirm is that while Americans were paying attention to the breathless media coverage, public support for the inquiry is at best stagnant and probably declining.
> 
> The FiveThirtyEight average for support among independents topped out at 47.7 percent in late October. It sank to 41 percent during the hearings. A November Politico/Morning Consult poll found that voter opposition to the impeachment inquiry is at its highest point since it started asking the question.
> 
> Will support for impeachment miraculously surge upward in battleground states such as Wisconsin as the election approaches? It seems unlikely.
> 
> Democrats and the media have covered every development of the many investigations into Trump, tending into histrionics. That has, in many ways, obscured legitimate criticism of the president. By constantly overpromising and underdelivering, Democrats have guaranteed not only skepticism but apathy from voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent post Zorro!
> 
> Now, put yourself "in their shoes" for a second. This is how it looks, from their perspective...
> 
> In the span of just a few years your side went from totally controlling whats "hip" and "in fashion" and being the "party of le SCIENCE!" to being a bunch of ugly, fat, pierced, tattooed, yellow tooth'd, soiboy, hamplanet girls who bawl in public, who believe in a doomsday cult, who are riddled with STDs.
> 
> Everyone thinks you're a loser, you haven't had any meaningful relationships in years, your side has lost all political power, (D) politicians run in terror from your support, everything you see on the internet dogs you and your beliefs.
> 
> You may see a couple memes that back up your beliefs, but the messages that resonate, the ones that have lasting impact, the messages that hurt are the ones who support the positions of the people who you are (or at least were) thoroughly convinced are "the bad guys", "evil nazis", "on the wrong side of history".
> 
> You're loosing control since your far left side of things keeps springing out farther and farther into insanity and you are forced to either keep pace or become a nazi yourself, even if all you do is stand still with what you believed 5 years ago.
> 
> Meanwhile Donald fucking TRUMP is president. Your party has been trying to take him out for 4 years and hasn't even gotten close. Oh and by the way, you realize that Dementia Joe is who your candidate is going to be for the 2020 election.
> 
> Leftist socialists have nothing, absolutely nothing to be happy or enthusiastic about. Their entire existence, all day, everyday is pink wojaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CHINA, RUSSIA   are you listening  ??  I want you to do me a favor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah send me anything you know about these crats corruptly using you, and this prior to them trying to set me up and/or them spying on my campaign while blaming you for it all. Oh and if ya got those emails of Hillary's, yes of course send them also. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagle ,,,China Russia  Do you hear me  ?? Trump is scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is within his rights as an American to defend himself on any bullcrap attack the Dems want to throw at him. This is not a Cratzie/Nazi state yet, and hopefully Trump stops it from becoming that every single time.
Click to expand...


Trump should not be messing with dirty tricks in the first place.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

bripat9643 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beagle ,,,China Russia  Do you hear me  ?? Trump is scum
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is within his rights as an American to defend himself on any bullcrap attack the Dems want to throw at him. This is not a Cratzie/Nazi state yet, and hopefully Trump stops it from becoming that every single time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except he ISN"T like a normal Citizen.  He's far above that.  And, yes, he has the right to defend himself in the hearings.  He hasn't done that.  In fact, he's tried to hide as much as possible to make the hearings work that much harder to come to any conclusion.  It's another case of using his position of President for his own personal ends.  By stonewalling like he has and instructing all cabinet members and others to ignore the subpeos, he is guilty of a lot more.  But the biggest is using his position as President to obstruct justice for his own personal ends.  It doesn't matter if the original charge are real or not, he's guilty as sin of what I just stated.  And NO President is above the law.  Rump needs gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He hasn't been allowed to defend himself, douchebag.  As Prof Turley explained, You can't be accused of obstruction of justice for using the legal process.  You TDS assholes are insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the phase they are in right now, he was offered that chance to either come himself or send his representatives.  He has done neither.  Sorry, the sell by date of that lie has already expired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was offered the chance to participate in his own lynching.
> 
> Who do you think you're fooling?
> 
> When are the Dim douchebags going to grow a pair and submit the impeachment referral?
Click to expand...


hate to breakit to you but the lynching may come later.  Right now, it's in the discovery phase.  Someone might be crafting a noose on the end of a rope but that's for a later time.  As I stated, there are parts missing and it's all due to the obstruction by Rump.  That, alone, should place that noose figuratively around his neck.


----------



## charwin95

bripat9643 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CHINA, RUSSIA   are you listening  ??  I want you to do me a favor
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah send me anything you know about these crats corruptly using you, and this prior to them trying to set me up and/or them spying on my campaign while blaming you for it all. Oh and if ya got those emails of Hillary's, yes of course send them also. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagle ,,,China Russia  Do you hear me  ?? Trump is scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is within his rights as an American to defend himself on any bullcrap attack the Dems want to throw at him. This is not a Cratzie/Nazi state yet, and hopefully Trump stops it from becoming that every single time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except he ISN"T like a normal Citizen.  He's far above that.  And, yes, he has the right to defend himself in the hearings.  He hasn't done that.  In fact, he's tried to hide as much as possible to make the hearings work that much harder to come to any conclusion.  It's another case of using his position of President for his own personal ends.  By stonewalling like he has and instructing all cabinet members and others to ignore the subpeos, he is guilty of a lot more.  But the biggest is using his position as President to obstruct justice for his own personal ends.  It doesn't matter if the original charge are real or not, he's guilty as sin of what I just stated.  And NO President is above the law.  Rump needs gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He hasn't been allowed to defend himself, douchebag.  As Prof Turley explained, You can't be accused of obstruction of justice for using the legal process.  You TDS assholes are insane.
Click to expand...


Dude what part of the impeachment process you don’t understand? 
Trump has all the chance to defend himself but he refuse to participate. 

Prof. Turley doesn’t make sense. I can assure you that he will be challenged by his students in his class.


----------



## charwin95

bripat9643 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL LOL
> Former Vice President Joe Biden’s campaign pounced Wednesday evening after a viral video featuring frustrated world leaders mocking President Donald Trump circulated online. The Democratic candidate released a new attack ad saying the country needed a leader the “world respects.”
> 
> 
> The minute-long clip begins with a supercut of diplomats and world leaders laughing at Trump, including footage from a speech at the United Nations in 2018 and this week’s video from the NATO conference in London.
> 
> “The world sees Trump for what he is: insincere, ill-informed, corrupt,” Biden says in a voiceover in the ad. “Dangerously incompetent and incapable, in my view, of world leadership.”
> 
> 
> 
> Last I heard, you don't speak for the world, dumbass.
Click to expand...


But video of Biden trashing this scum president are viewed around the globe.


----------



## edward37

Do any of the republican posters here realize what an embarrassment  to America Trump is ?  A buffoon mocked world wide ....cuts NATO visit short because leaders making fun of him and  comes home to impeachment  GOD IS GREAT


----------



## B. Kidd

Yesterday was an exercise in futility.
No direct facts were presented, only opinions.
They couldn't even credibly talk about specific articles of impeachment, *as no specific articles of impeachment have even been drawn up *in this case yet!
How crazy is this?
Velly, velly crazy!!


----------



## charwin95

okfine said:


> Watch it again. The world laughs at Trump... by the Biden Campaign



Those are the leaders laughing at this lousy incompetent POTUS. Just imagine the ordinary citizens around the world are saying about this jerk. 

Like I posted several times. 

Trump made us a laughing stock around the world. Made us looks racist, bully, ignorant, arrogant and very stupid. 
Only countries that I rarely heard negatively about this moron is from Philippines and Russia. 

Last discussion was the pardoning of Eddie Gallagher a war criminal. Who the hell does that? But Trump ....... Other countries execute war criminals on the spot.


----------



## bripat9643

charwin95 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji2400]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent post Zorro!
> 
> Now, put yourself "in their shoes" for a second. This is how it looks, from their perspective...
> 
> In the span of just a few years your side went from totally controlling whats "hip" and "in fashion" and being the "party of le SCIENCE!" to being a bunch of ugly, fat, pierced, tattooed, yellow tooth'd, soiboy, hamplanet girls who bawl in public, who believe in a doomsday cult, who are riddled with STDs.
> 
> Everyone thinks you're a loser, you haven't had any meaningful relationships in years, your side has lost all political power, (D) politicians run in terror from your support, everything you see on the internet dogs you and your beliefs.
> 
> You may see a couple memes that back up your beliefs, but the messages that resonate, the ones that have lasting impact, the messages that hurt are the ones who support the positions of the people who you are (or at least were) thoroughly convinced are "the bad guys", "evil nazis", "on the wrong side of history".
> 
> You're loosing control since your far left side of things keeps springing out farther and farther into insanity and you are forced to either keep pace or become a nazi yourself, even if all you do is stand still with what you believed 5 years ago.
> 
> Meanwhile Donald fucking TRUMP is president. Your party has been trying to take him out for 4 years and hasn't even gotten close. Oh and by the way, you realize that Dementia Joe is who your candidate is going to be for the 2020 election.
> 
> Leftist socialists have nothing, absolutely nothing to be happy or enthusiastic about. Their entire existence, all day, everyday is pink wojaks.
> 
> 
> 
> CHINA, RUSSIA   are you listening  ??  I want you to do me a favor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah send me anything you know about these crats corruptly using you, and this prior to them trying to set me up and/or them spying on my campaign while blaming you for it all. Oh and if ya got those emails of Hillary's, yes of course send them also. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagle ,,,China Russia  Do you hear me  ?? Trump is scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is within his rights as an American to defend himself on any bullcrap attack the Dems want to throw at him. This is not a Cratzie/Nazi state yet, and hopefully Trump stops it from becoming that every single time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump should not be messing with dirty tricks in the first place.
Click to expand...

Dims are responsible for all the dirty tricks, douchebag.  Defending yourself is not a dirty trick.  Soviet style show trials are.


----------



## bripat9643

Daryl Hunt said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is within his rights as an American to defend himself on any bullcrap attack the Dems want to throw at him. This is not a Cratzie/Nazi state yet, and hopefully Trump stops it from becoming that every single time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except he ISN"T like a normal Citizen.  He's far above that.  And, yes, he has the right to defend himself in the hearings.  He hasn't done that.  In fact, he's tried to hide as much as possible to make the hearings work that much harder to come to any conclusion.  It's another case of using his position of President for his own personal ends.  By stonewalling like he has and instructing all cabinet members and others to ignore the subpeos, he is guilty of a lot more.  But the biggest is using his position as President to obstruct justice for his own personal ends.  It doesn't matter if the original charge are real or not, he's guilty as sin of what I just stated.  And NO President is above the law.  Rump needs gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He hasn't been allowed to defend himself, douchebag.  As Prof Turley explained, You can't be accused of obstruction of justice for using the legal process.  You TDS assholes are insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the phase they are in right now, he was offered that chance to either come himself or send his representatives.  He has done neither.  Sorry, the sell by date of that lie has already expired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was offered the chance to participate in his own lynching.
> 
> Who do you think you're fooling?
> 
> When are the Dim douchebags going to grow a pair and submit the impeachment referral?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hate to breakit to you but the lynching may come later.  Right now, it's in the discovery phase.  Someone might be crafting a noose on the end of a rope but that's for a later time.  As I stated, there are parts missing and it's all due to the obstruction by Rump.  That, alone, should place that noose figuratively around his neck.
Click to expand...

I'm glad you admit that it's a lynching, no due process.  Also thanks for admitting that you think defending yourself is a crime.

You're one of the sleaziest most despicable douchebags in this forum.


----------



## okfine

charwin95 said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it again. The world laughs at Trump... by the Biden Campaign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the leaders laughing at this lousy incompetent POTUS. Just imagine the ordinary citizens around the world are saying about this jerk.
> 
> Like I posted several times.
> 
> Trump made us a laughing stock around the world. Made us looks racist, bully, ignorant, arrogant and very stupid.
> Only countries that I rarely heard negatively about this moron is from Philippines and Russia.
> 
> Last discussion was the pardoning of Eddie Gallagher a war criminal. Who the hell does that? But Trump ....... Other countries execute war criminals on the spot.
Click to expand...

Just think about the things we don't know about, and others do. Makes me cringe.


----------



## bripat9643

charwin95 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah send me anything you know about these crats corruptly using you, and this prior to them trying to set me up and/or them spying on my campaign while blaming you for it all. Oh and if ya got those emails of Hillary's, yes of course send them also. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Beagle ,,,China Russia  Do you hear me  ?? Trump is scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is within his rights as an American to defend himself on any bullcrap attack the Dems want to throw at him. This is not a Cratzie/Nazi state yet, and hopefully Trump stops it from becoming that every single time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except he ISN"T like a normal Citizen.  He's far above that.  And, yes, he has the right to defend himself in the hearings.  He hasn't done that.  In fact, he's tried to hide as much as possible to make the hearings work that much harder to come to any conclusion.  It's another case of using his position of President for his own personal ends.  By stonewalling like he has and instructing all cabinet members and others to ignore the subpeos, he is guilty of a lot more.  But the biggest is using his position as President to obstruct justice for his own personal ends.  It doesn't matter if the original charge are real or not, he's guilty as sin of what I just stated.  And NO President is above the law.  Rump needs gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He hasn't been allowed to defend himself, douchebag.  As Prof Turley explained, You can't be accused of obstruction of justice for using the legal process.  You TDS assholes are insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude what part of the impeachment process you don’t understand?
> Trump has all the chance to defend himself but he refuse to participate.
> 
> Prof. Turley doesn’t make sense. I can assure you that he will be challenged by his students in his class.
Click to expand...

What part of due process don't you understand?  How many witnesses did the Republicans get to call yesterday?  How about during the Schiffferbrains show trial?

Your a sleazy lying disgusting douchebag.


----------



## bripat9643

charwin95 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL LOL
> Former Vice President Joe Biden’s campaign pounced Wednesday evening after a viral video featuring frustrated world leaders mocking President Donald Trump circulated online. The Democratic candidate released a new attack ad saying the country needed a leader the “world respects.”
> 
> 
> The minute-long clip begins with a supercut of diplomats and world leaders laughing at Trump, including footage from a speech at the United Nations in 2018 and this week’s video from the NATO conference in London.
> 
> “The world sees Trump for what he is: insincere, ill-informed, corrupt,” Biden says in a voiceover in the ad. “Dangerously incompetent and incapable, in my view, of world leadership.”
> 
> 
> 
> Last I heard, you don't speak for the world, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But video of Biden trashing this scum president are viewed around the globe.
Click to expand...

Only fools like you fall for that kind of trash propaganda.


----------



## edward37

B. Kidd said:


> Yesterday was an exercise in futility.
> No direct facts were presented, only opinions.
> They couldn't even credibly talk about specific articles of impeachment, *as no specific articles of impeachment have even been drawn up *in this case yet!
> How crazy is this?
> Velly, velly crazy!!


No facts?? Asking for help from a foreign country  to lie about biden to benefit  yourself in an election is against the law  Trump has always dealt from the bottom of the deck  Think he stopped  when he became president???
Having fellow crooks not honoring subpoenas??  Lawful??


----------



## edward37

bripat9643 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL LOL
> Former Vice President Joe Biden’s campaign pounced Wednesday evening after a viral video featuring frustrated world leaders mocking President Donald Trump circulated online. The Democratic candidate released a new attack ad saying the country needed a leader the “world respects.”
> 
> 
> The minute-long clip begins with a supercut of diplomats and world leaders laughing at Trump, including footage from a speech at the United Nations in 2018 and this week’s video from the NATO conference in London.
> 
> “The world sees Trump for what he is: insincere, ill-informed, corrupt,” Biden says in a voiceover in the ad. “Dangerously incompetent and incapable, in my view, of world leadership.”
> 
> 
> 
> Last I heard, you don't speak for the world, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But video of Biden trashing this scum president are viewed around the globe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only fools like you fall for that kind of trash propaganda.
Click to expand...

Mocked abroad  assailed at home   and now impeached   This POS deserves so much more Pity he won't pay the full price


----------



## edward37

bripat9643 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beagle ,,,China Russia  Do you hear me  ?? Trump is scum
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is within his rights as an American to defend himself on any bullcrap attack the Dems want to throw at him. This is not a Cratzie/Nazi state yet, and hopefully Trump stops it from becoming that every single time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except he ISN"T like a normal Citizen.  He's far above that.  And, yes, he has the right to defend himself in the hearings.  He hasn't done that.  In fact, he's tried to hide as much as possible to make the hearings work that much harder to come to any conclusion.  It's another case of using his position of President for his own personal ends.  By stonewalling like he has and instructing all cabinet members and others to ignore the subpeos, he is guilty of a lot more.  But the biggest is using his position as President to obstruct justice for his own personal ends.  It doesn't matter if the original charge are real or not, he's guilty as sin of what I just stated.  And NO President is above the law.  Rump needs gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He hasn't been allowed to defend himself, douchebag.  As Prof Turley explained, You can't be accused of obstruction of justice for using the legal process.  You TDS assholes are insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude what part of the impeachment process you don’t understand?
> Trump has all the chance to defend himself but he refuse to participate.
> 
> Prof. Turley doesn’t make sense. I can assure you that he will be challenged by his students in his class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of due process don't you understand?  How many witnesses did the Republicans get to call yesterday?  How about during the Schiffferbrains show trial?
> 
> Your a sleazy lying disgusting douchebag.
Click to expand...

What you fail to mention bri  while you vomit out the republican Bullshit  is this could all have gone far better if those under subpoena testified,,,,If they did even morons like you would see how guilty he is


----------



## bripat9643

edward37 said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday was an exercise in futility.
> No direct facts were presented, only opinions.
> They couldn't even credibly talk about specific articles of impeachment, *as no specific articles of impeachment have even been drawn up *in this case yet!
> How crazy is this?
> Velly, velly crazy!!
> 
> 
> 
> No facts?? Asking for help from a foreign country  to lie about biden to benefit  yourself in an election is against the law  Trump has always dealt from the bottom of the deck  Think he stopped  when he became president???
> Having fellow crooks not honoring subpoenas??  Lawful??
Click to expand...

No matter how may thousands of times you repeat that accusation, no one with a brain is going to swallow it.


----------



## okfine




----------



## bripat9643

edward37 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL LOL
> Former Vice President Joe Biden’s campaign pounced Wednesday evening after a viral video featuring frustrated world leaders mocking President Donald Trump circulated online. The Democratic candidate released a new attack ad saying the country needed a leader the “world respects.”
> 
> 
> The minute-long clip begins with a supercut of diplomats and world leaders laughing at Trump, including footage from a speech at the United Nations in 2018 and this week’s video from the NATO conference in London.
> 
> “The world sees Trump for what he is: insincere, ill-informed, corrupt,” Biden says in a voiceover in the ad. “Dangerously incompetent and incapable, in my view, of world leadership.”
> 
> 
> 
> Last I heard, you don't speak for the world, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But video of Biden trashing this scum president are viewed around the globe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only fools like you fall for that kind of trash propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mocked abroad  assailed at home   and now impeached   This POS deserves so much more Pity he won't pay the full price
Click to expand...

He will be reelected, douchebag, and I will love watching you cry about it for 4 years.


----------



## bripat9643

edward37 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is within his rights as an American to defend himself on any bullcrap attack the Dems want to throw at him. This is not a Cratzie/Nazi state yet, and hopefully Trump stops it from becoming that every single time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except he ISN"T like a normal Citizen.  He's far above that.  And, yes, he has the right to defend himself in the hearings.  He hasn't done that.  In fact, he's tried to hide as much as possible to make the hearings work that much harder to come to any conclusion.  It's another case of using his position of President for his own personal ends.  By stonewalling like he has and instructing all cabinet members and others to ignore the subpeos, he is guilty of a lot more.  But the biggest is using his position as President to obstruct justice for his own personal ends.  It doesn't matter if the original charge are real or not, he's guilty as sin of what I just stated.  And NO President is above the law.  Rump needs gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He hasn't been allowed to defend himself, douchebag.  As Prof Turley explained, You can't be accused of obstruction of justice for using the legal process.  You TDS assholes are insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude what part of the impeachment process you don’t understand?
> Trump has all the chance to defend himself but he refuse to participate.
> 
> Prof. Turley doesn’t make sense. I can assure you that he will be challenged by his students in his class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of due process don't you understand?  How many witnesses did the Republicans get to call yesterday?  How about during the Schiffferbrains show trial?
> 
> Your a sleazy lying disgusting douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you fail to mention bri  while you vomit out the republican Bullshit  is this could all have gone far better if those under subpoena testified,,,,If they did even morons like you would see how guilty he is
Click to expand...

No it wouldn't.  Schiffferbrains and the rest of the Dims have been intent on impeachment since Trump was elected.  When did they ever let facts get in their way?  The reason you and the rest of the douchbags are so desperate to get Trump to participate in this circus is because you need the sanction of the victim to make it look legitimate.


----------



## charwin95

Ame[emoji2400]icano said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame[emoji2400]icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE MOUNTAIN LABORED AND BROUGHT FORTH A MOUSE: This impeachment drive is a huge political bust for Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House Speaker Nancy Pelosi and Rep. Adam Schiff haven’t gotten any closer to convincing a single Senate Republican to remove the president. It’s highly probable that a Senate trial run by Republicans, with new witnesses and evidence, would further corrode the Democrats’ case.
> 
> The Left  pretends that Senate Republicans are members of a reactionary Trump cult, but if there had been incontrovertible proof of “bribery,” a number of them would be compelled to act differently. No such evidence was provided.
> 
> Adding an obstruction article, based on the Mueller report, would only make the proceedings even more intractably partisan. Yet the recent push to force White House counsel Don McGahn to testify suggests Democrats could be headed in that direction.
> 
> We can look forward to a Senate trial with more Ukrainian drama. Far from weakening Trump in 2020, the story might end up dragging Joe Biden into a defensive posture. Journalists perfunctorily refer to anything related to Ukrainians or the Bidens as a “conspiracy theory,” but it’s clear that Hunter Biden was cashing in on his father’s influence, and it’s still unclear what Joe Biden did about it.
> 
> Republicans have already requested transcripts of conversations between Biden and then-Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko over the vice president’s requests to fire Viktor Shokin. It’s going to become a difficult story to ignore.
> 
> Democrats claimed that polls were irrelevant because impeachment was a moral and patriotic imperative. Once national support spiked, numbers suddenly mattered very much, and the usual suspects couldn’t stop talking about them. What most polls now confirm is that while Americans were paying attention to the breathless media coverage, public support for the inquiry is at best stagnant and probably declining.
> 
> The FiveThirtyEight average for support among independents topped out at 47.7 percent in late October. It sank to 41 percent during the hearings. A November Politico/Morning Consult poll found that voter opposition to the impeachment inquiry is at its highest point since it started asking the question.
> 
> Will support for impeachment miraculously surge upward in battleground states such as Wisconsin as the election approaches? It seems unlikely.
> 
> Democrats and the media have covered every development of the many investigations into Trump, tending into histrionics. That has, in many ways, obscured legitimate criticism of the president. By constantly overpromising and underdelivering, Democrats have guaranteed not only skepticism but apathy from voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent post Zorro!
> 
> Now, put yourself "in their shoes" for a second. This is how it looks, from their perspective...
> 
> In the span of just a few years your side went from totally controlling whats "hip" and "in fashion" and being the "party of le SCIENCE!" to being a bunch of ugly, fat, pierced, tattooed, yellow tooth'd, soiboy, hamplanet girls who bawl in public, who believe in a doomsday cult, who are riddled with STDs.
> 
> Everyone thinks you're a loser, you haven't had any meaningful relationships in years, your side has lost all political power, (D) politicians run in terror from your support, everything you see on the internet dogs you and your beliefs.
> 
> You may see a couple memes that back up your beliefs, but the messages that resonate, the ones that have lasting impact, the messages that hurt are the ones who support the positions of the people who you are (or at least were) thoroughly convinced are "the bad guys", "evil nazis", "on the wrong side of history".
> 
> You're loosing control since your far left side of things keeps springing out farther and farther into insanity and you are forced to either keep pace or become a nazi yourself, even if all you do is stand still with what you believed 5 years ago.
> 
> Meanwhile Donald fucking TRUMP is president. Your party has been trying to take him out for 4 years and hasn't even gotten close. Oh and by the way, you realize that Dementia Joe is who your candidate is going to be for the 2020 election.
> 
> Leftist socialists have nothing, absolutely nothing to be happy or enthusiastic about. Their entire existence, all day, everyday is pink wojaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CHINA, RUSSIA   are you listening  ??  I want you to do me a favor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... Yeah, I have this dumb crackhead son, and he needs a job, since he's been kicked out of the army. You put him on board of directors, give him some private equity money so he has something to play with, and I'll help you out somehow. How about I demand firing of that prosecutor of yours...
Click to expand...


Do you realized how dumb, ignorant and very dishonest poorly informed Trump supporter you are?

You are talking when Hunter during his early years. 
Hunter is a lawyer from Yale. Was a board members of several prestigious companies including Amtrak here in US before joining Burisma in 2014. 

Biden fired a well known corrupted prosecutor general of Ukraine Shokin in 2016. 

Your timing alone makes you look very stupid.


----------



## MisterBeale

Daryl Hunt said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is within his rights as an American to defend himself on any bullcrap attack the Dems want to throw at him. This is not a Cratzie/Nazi state yet, and hopefully Trump stops it from becoming that every single time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except he ISN"T like a normal Citizen.  He's far above that.  And, yes, he has the right to defend himself in the hearings.  He hasn't done that.  In fact, he's tried to hide as much as possible to make the hearings work that much harder to come to any conclusion.  It's another case of using his position of President for his own personal ends.  By stonewalling like he has and instructing all cabinet members and others to ignore the subpeos, he is guilty of a lot more.  But the biggest is using his position as President to obstruct justice for his own personal ends.  It doesn't matter if the original charge are real or not, he's guilty as sin of what I just stated.  And NO President is above the law.  Rump needs gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He hasn't been allowed to defend himself, douchebag.  As Prof Turley explained, You can't be accused of obstruction of justice for using the legal process.  You TDS assholes are insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the phase they are in right now, he was offered that chance to either come himself or send his representatives.  He has done neither.  Sorry, the sell by date of that lie has already expired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was offered the chance to participate in his own lynching.
> 
> Who do you think you're fooling?
> 
> When are the Dim douchebags going to grow a pair and submit the impeachment referral?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hate to breakit to you but the lynching may come later.  Right now, it's in the discovery phase.  Someone might be crafting a noose on the end of a rope but that's for a later time.  As I stated, there are parts missing and it's all due to the obstruction by Rump.  That, alone, should place that noose figuratively around his neck.
Click to expand...



*Bombshell Testimony Reveals Some People Do Not Like President Trump*
Bombshell Testimony Reveals Some People Do Not Like President Trump






"This shocking revelation may be the end for the Trump administration," said Rep. Jerrold Nadler. "It's game over. Lights out. The jig is up. The fat lady is singing. The curtains have fallen. The walls are closing in. I wouldn't be surprised if Trump voluntarily resigns after this. We have spent millions of taxpayer dollars and used up everybody's precious time, but it was all worth it: these liberal professors do not like Trump, and rumor has it that some other people in America don't like him either."

Democrats renewed calls for Trump to resign following the bombshell testimony. . . . . "


----------



## edward37

Even Barr can't back the theory that  Russia probe was a US intel set up...  NO evidence Trump was targeted
When will the evidence come out that your AH said years ago would exonerate him?  Your man is low down pos  and he might win again due to the many morons supporting him


----------



## beagle9

Daryl Hunt said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent post Zorro!
> 
> Now, put yourself "in their shoes" for a second. This is how it looks, from their perspective...
> 
> In the span of just a few years your side went from totally controlling whats "hip" and "in fashion" and being the "party of le SCIENCE!" to being a bunch of ugly, fat, pierced, tattooed, yellow tooth'd, soiboy, hamplanet girls who bawl in public, who believe in a doomsday cult, who are riddled with STDs.
> 
> Everyone thinks you're a loser, you haven't had any meaningful relationships in years, your side has lost all political power, (D) politicians run in terror from your support, everything you see on the internet dogs you and your beliefs.
> 
> You may see a couple memes that back up your beliefs, but the messages that resonate, the ones that have lasting impact, the messages that hurt are the ones who support the positions of the people who you are (or at least were) thoroughly convinced are "the bad guys", "evil nazis", "on the wrong side of history".
> 
> You're loosing control since your far left side of things keeps springing out farther and farther into insanity and you are forced to either keep pace or become a nazi yourself, even if all you do is stand still with what you believed 5 years ago.
> 
> Meanwhile Donald fucking TRUMP is president. Your party has been trying to take him out for 4 years and hasn't even gotten close. Oh and by the way, you realize that Dementia Joe is who your candidate is going to be for the 2020 election.
> 
> Leftist socialists have nothing, absolutely nothing to be happy or enthusiastic about. Their entire existence, all day, everyday is pink wojaks.
> 
> 
> 
> CHINA, RUSSIA   are you listening  ??  I want you to do me a favor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah send me anything you know about these crats corruptly using you, and this prior to them trying to set me up and/or them spying on my campaign while blaming you for it all. Oh and if ya got those emails of Hillary's, yes of course send them also. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagle ,,,China Russia  Do you hear me  ?? Trump is scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is within his rights as an American to defend himself on any bullcrap attack the Dems want to throw at him. This is not a Cratzie/Nazi state yet, and hopefully Trump stops it from becoming that every single time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except he ISN"T like a normal Citizen.  He's far above that.  And, yes, he has the right to defend himself in the hearings.  He hasn't done that.  In fact, he's tried to hide as much as possible to make the hearings work that much harder to come to any conclusion.  It's another case of using his position of President for his own personal ends.  By stonewalling like he has and instructing all cabinet members and others to ignore the subpeos, he is guilty of a lot more.  But the biggest is using his position as President to obstruct justice for his own personal ends.  It doesn't matter if the original charge are real or not, he's guilty as sin of what I just stated.  And NO President is above the law.  Rump needs gone.
Click to expand...

Keep dreaming... Trump ain't going anywhere.


----------



## beagle9

Daryl Hunt said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It may be "legal," but that doesn't mean it isn't a show trial.  It's just plain false to claim that "anything that is done to impede it is contrary to the Constitution of the United States."  That's bullshit.  It will get resolved when it goes to the Senate and they toss it into the waste bin.  Of course, that's exactly what you don't want.
> 
> Defending yourself is not "obstruction," dumbfuck.  That's a Stalinist argument if there ever was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep repeating that lie.  If you repeat a lie long enough and hard enough does that make it the truth?  Nope, it's still a lie.  The Mueller report has come to hatch as well on this one.  Not a good day for Rump, his band of merry criminals and you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's still a show trial.  The Mueller report said "no collusion," dumbfuck.  There is no "there" there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Collusion but it did say there was a ton of Obstruction by Rump.  While there is nothing illegal about Collusion, obstruction is impeachable.  And that is coming to roost right now.  Get it through your head, we are not going to be distracted.  Your "Hey, look over there" routine has long since reached it's sell by date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't obstruct anything that was a farce to begin with. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were they farces?  Most Constitutional Lawyers disagree.  But even so, obstructing the investigation is the crime in itself.  Without the series of obstructions, they very well have found that there was nothing to impeach.  But with the obstruction it moves into a series of impeachable offenses.
Click to expand...

LOL.... Good grief... Rotflmbo.


----------



## edward37

beagle9 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CHINA, RUSSIA   are you listening  ??  I want you to do me a favor
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah send me anything you know about these crats corruptly using you, and this prior to them trying to set me up and/or them spying on my campaign while blaming you for it all. Oh and if ya got those emails of Hillary's, yes of course send them also. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beagle ,,,China Russia  Do you hear me  ?? Trump is scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is within his rights as an American to defend himself on any bullcrap attack the Dems want to throw at him. This is not a Cratzie/Nazi state yet, and hopefully Trump stops it from becoming that every single time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except he ISN"T like a normal Citizen.  He's far above that.  And, yes, he has the right to defend himself in the hearings.  He hasn't done that.  In fact, he's tried to hide as much as possible to make the hearings work that much harder to come to any conclusion.  It's another case of using his position of President for his own personal ends.  By stonewalling like he has and instructing all cabinet members and others to ignore the subpeos, he is guilty of a lot more.  But the biggest is using his position as President to obstruct justice for his own personal ends.  It doesn't matter if the original charge are real or not, he's guilty as sin of what I just stated.  And NO President is above the law.  Rump needs gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep dreaming... Trump ain't going anywhere.
Click to expand...

How do you put up with this trump slime bag ?? This friend of Putin This loud mouthed bully  Is he above the law?


----------



## beagle9

MisterBeale said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except he ISN"T like a normal Citizen.  He's far above that.  And, yes, he has the right to defend himself in the hearings.  He hasn't done that.  In fact, he's tried to hide as much as possible to make the hearings work that much harder to come to any conclusion.  It's another case of using his position of President for his own personal ends.  By stonewalling like he has and instructing all cabinet members and others to ignore the subpeos, he is guilty of a lot more.  But the biggest is using his position as President to obstruct justice for his own personal ends.  It doesn't matter if the original charge are real or not, he's guilty as sin of what I just stated.  And NO President is above the law.  Rump needs gone.
> 
> 
> 
> He hasn't been allowed to defend himself, douchebag.  As Prof Turley explained, You can't be accused of obstruction of justice for using the legal process.  You TDS assholes are insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the phase they are in right now, he was offered that chance to either come himself or send his representatives.  He has done neither.  Sorry, the sell by date of that lie has already expired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was offered the chance to participate in his own lynching.
> 
> Who do you think you're fooling?
> 
> When are the Dim douchebags going to grow a pair and submit the impeachment referral?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hate to breakit to you but the lynching may come later.  Right now, it's in the discovery phase.  Someone might be crafting a noose on the end of a rope but that's for a later time.  As I stated, there are parts missing and it's all due to the obstruction by Rump.  That, alone, should place that noose figuratively around his neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Bombshell Testimony Reveals Some People Do Not Like President Trump*
> Bombshell Testimony Reveals Some People Do Not Like President Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This shocking revelation may be the end for the Trump administration," said Rep. Jerrold Nadler. "It's game over. Lights out. The jig is up. The fat lady is singing. The curtains have fallen. The walls are closing in. I wouldn't be surprised if Trump voluntarily resigns after this. We have spent millions of taxpayer dollars and used up everybody's precious time, but it was all worth it: these liberal professors do not like Trump, and rumor has it that some other people in America don't like him either."
> 
> Democrats renewed calls for Trump to resign following the bombshell testimony. . . . . "
Click to expand...

Bawahawahawahawahahahawaha..  









Any day now .  


LOL... I know you don't.


The Democrat way.


----------



## bripat9643

edward37 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah send me anything you know about these crats corruptly using you, and this prior to them trying to set me up and/or them spying on my campaign while blaming you for it all. Oh and if ya got those emails of Hillary's, yes of course send them also. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Beagle ,,,China Russia  Do you hear me  ?? Trump is scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is within his rights as an American to defend himself on any bullcrap attack the Dems want to throw at him. This is not a Cratzie/Nazi state yet, and hopefully Trump stops it from becoming that every single time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except he ISN"T like a normal Citizen.  He's far above that.  And, yes, he has the right to defend himself in the hearings.  He hasn't done that.  In fact, he's tried to hide as much as possible to make the hearings work that much harder to come to any conclusion.  It's another case of using his position of President for his own personal ends.  By stonewalling like he has and instructing all cabinet members and others to ignore the subpeos, he is guilty of a lot more.  But the biggest is using his position as President to obstruct justice for his own personal ends.  It doesn't matter if the original charge are real or not, he's guilty as sin of what I just stated.  And NO President is above the law.  Rump needs gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep dreaming... Trump ain't going anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you put up with this trump slime bag ?? This friend of Putin This loud mouthed bully  Is he above the law?
Click to expand...

What law did he break?


----------



## beagle9

edward37 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah send me anything you know about these crats corruptly using you, and this prior to them trying to set me up and/or them spying on my campaign while blaming you for it all. Oh and if ya got those emails of Hillary's, yes of course send them also. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Beagle ,,,China Russia  Do you hear me  ?? Trump is scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is within his rights as an American to defend himself on any bullcrap attack the Dems want to throw at him. This is not a Cratzie/Nazi state yet, and hopefully Trump stops it from becoming that every single time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except he ISN"T like a normal Citizen.  He's far above that.  And, yes, he has the right to defend himself in the hearings.  He hasn't done that.  In fact, he's tried to hide as much as possible to make the hearings work that much harder to come to any conclusion.  It's another case of using his position of President for his own personal ends.  By stonewalling like he has and instructing all cabinet members and others to ignore the subpeos, he is guilty of a lot more.  But the biggest is using his position as President to obstruct justice for his own personal ends.  It doesn't matter if the original charge are real or not, he's guilty as sin of what I just stated.  And NO President is above the law.  Rump needs gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep dreaming... Trump ain't going anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you put up with this trump slime bag ?? This friend of Putin This loud mouthed bully  Is he above the law?
Click to expand...

Many are above the law these days, and if we went after them all, we wouldn't have any government, private sector and/or etc left. But Trump is extra special to you crats why ??


----------



## MisterBeale

beagle9 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He hasn't been allowed to defend himself, douchebag.  As Prof Turley explained, You can't be accused of obstruction of justice for using the legal process.  You TDS assholes are insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the phase they are in right now, he was offered that chance to either come himself or send his representatives.  He has done neither.  Sorry, the sell by date of that lie has already expired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was offered the chance to participate in his own lynching.
> 
> Who do you think you're fooling?
> 
> When are the Dim douchebags going to grow a pair and submit the impeachment referral?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hate to breakit to you but the lynching may come later.  Right now, it's in the discovery phase.  Someone might be crafting a noose on the end of a rope but that's for a later time.  As I stated, there are parts missing and it's all due to the obstruction by Rump.  That, alone, should place that noose figuratively around his neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Bombshell Testimony Reveals Some People Do Not Like President Trump*
> Bombshell Testimony Reveals Some People Do Not Like President Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This shocking revelation may be the end for the Trump administration," said Rep. Jerrold Nadler. "It's game over. Lights out. The jig is up. The fat lady is singing. The curtains have fallen. The walls are closing in. I wouldn't be surprised if Trump voluntarily resigns after this. We have spent millions of taxpayer dollars and used up everybody's precious time, but it was all worth it: these liberal professors do not like Trump, and rumor has it that some other people in America don't like him either."
> 
> Democrats renewed calls for Trump to resign following the bombshell testimony. . . . . "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bawahawahawahawahahahawaha..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any day now .
> 
> 
> LOL... I know you don't.
> 
> 
> The Democrat way.
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter what I believe about these corrupt assholes. . . he hurt their feelings, and now he must pay.  (btw next time click on the link.)

*Speaker Pelosi asks House to draft articles of impeachment against President Trump*
*Her move comes a day after the first House Judiciary Committee hearing. *
Speaker Pelosi asks House to draft articles of impeachment against President Trump


----------



## bripat9643

beagle9 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beagle ,,,China Russia  Do you hear me  ?? Trump is scum
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is within his rights as an American to defend himself on any bullcrap attack the Dems want to throw at him. This is not a Cratzie/Nazi state yet, and hopefully Trump stops it from becoming that every single time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except he ISN"T like a normal Citizen.  He's far above that.  And, yes, he has the right to defend himself in the hearings.  He hasn't done that.  In fact, he's tried to hide as much as possible to make the hearings work that much harder to come to any conclusion.  It's another case of using his position of President for his own personal ends.  By stonewalling like he has and instructing all cabinet members and others to ignore the subpeos, he is guilty of a lot more.  But the biggest is using his position as President to obstruct justice for his own personal ends.  It doesn't matter if the original charge are real or not, he's guilty as sin of what I just stated.  And NO President is above the law.  Rump needs gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep dreaming... Trump ain't going anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you put up with this trump slime bag ?? This friend of Putin This loud mouthed bully  Is he above the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many are above the law these days, and if we went after them all, we wouldn't have any government, private sector and/or etc left. But Trump is extra special to you crats why ??
Click to expand...

The main ones who are above the law are the criminals running these Soviet style show trials.


----------



## MisterBeale

bripat9643 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is within his rights as an American to defend himself on any bullcrap attack the Dems want to throw at him. This is not a Cratzie/Nazi state yet, and hopefully Trump stops it from becoming that every single time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except he ISN"T like a normal Citizen.  He's far above that.  And, yes, he has the right to defend himself in the hearings.  He hasn't done that.  In fact, he's tried to hide as much as possible to make the hearings work that much harder to come to any conclusion.  It's another case of using his position of President for his own personal ends.  By stonewalling like he has and instructing all cabinet members and others to ignore the subpeos, he is guilty of a lot more.  But the biggest is using his position as President to obstruct justice for his own personal ends.  It doesn't matter if the original charge are real or not, he's guilty as sin of what I just stated.  And NO President is above the law.  Rump needs gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep dreaming... Trump ain't going anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you put up with this trump slime bag ?? This friend of Putin This loud mouthed bully  Is he above the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many are above the law these days, and if we went after them all, we wouldn't have any government, private sector and/or etc left. But Trump is extra special to you crats why ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The main ones who are above the law are the criminals running these Soviet style show trials.
Click to expand...


Frankly, I have ALWAYS known that Trump was a criminal, even when he was running for President.

When he came up through NY real-estate development, he worked with and for the mafia.  And he was always working for organized crime, though he would always deny it.  Only rubes and folks that didn't do their due diligence did not know that he was at one time or another working with either the Italians, the Jews, the Russians, etc.

But his level of criminality has always been small potatoes compared to the organized racket that these globalist gangsters have been oppressing the worlds poor and middle classes with.

IOW, it takes thug to defeat a bully.

That's why, although this liberal tweet was meant as a dig, I found it so funny, b/c it is true.  I will find it even more hilarious if mob boss Trump beats them at their own game and cleans up D.C.








We will see who the stupid ones are when this all plays out. . . at the very least, we will all be entertained.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bripat9643 said:


> What law did he break?


Why do you ask tgis same question 100 times a day? All you do is throw a tantrum, when you get your answer. Just make your point.


----------



## edward37

beagle9 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He hasn't been allowed to defend himself, douchebag.  As Prof Turley explained, You can't be accused of obstruction of justice for using the legal process.  You TDS assholes are insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the phase they are in right now, he was offered that chance to either come himself or send his representatives.  He has done neither.  Sorry, the sell by date of that lie has already expired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was offered the chance to participate in his own lynching.
> 
> Who do you think you're fooling?
> 
> When are the Dim douchebags going to grow a pair and submit the impeachment referral?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hate to breakit to you but the lynching may come later.  Right now, it's in the discovery phase.  Someone might be crafting a noose on the end of a rope but that's for a later time.  As I stated, there are parts missing and it's all due to the obstruction by Rump.  That, alone, should place that noose figuratively around his neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Bombshell Testimony Reveals Some People Do Not Like President Trump*
> Bombshell Testimony Reveals Some People Do Not Like President Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This shocking revelation may be the end for the Trump administration," said Rep. Jerrold Nadler. "It's game over. Lights out. The jig is up. The fat lady is singing. The curtains have fallen. The walls are closing in. I wouldn't be surprised if Trump voluntarily resigns after this. We have spent millions of taxpayer dollars and used up everybody's precious time, but it was all worth it: these liberal professors do not like Trump, and rumor has it that some other people in America don't like him either."
> 
> Democrats renewed calls for Trump to resign following the bombshell testimony. . . . . "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bawahawahawahawahahahawaha..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any day now .
> 
> 
> LOL... I know you don't.
> 
> 
> The Democrat way.
Click to expand...

Either put the MF in jail or Oswald him


----------



## edward37

Thanks lakhota



New


----------



## hadit

edward37 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the phase they are in right now, he was offered that chance to either come himself or send his representatives.  He has done neither.  Sorry, the sell by date of that lie has already expired.
> 
> 
> 
> He was offered the chance to participate in his own lynching.
> 
> Who do you think you're fooling?
> 
> When are the Dim douchebags going to grow a pair and submit the impeachment referral?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hate to breakit to you but the lynching may come later.  Right now, it's in the discovery phase.  Someone might be crafting a noose on the end of a rope but that's for a later time.  As I stated, there are parts missing and it's all due to the obstruction by Rump.  That, alone, should place that noose figuratively around his neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Bombshell Testimony Reveals Some People Do Not Like President Trump*
> Bombshell Testimony Reveals Some People Do Not Like President Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This shocking revelation may be the end for the Trump administration," said Rep. Jerrold Nadler. "It's game over. Lights out. The jig is up. The fat lady is singing. The curtains have fallen. The walls are closing in. I wouldn't be surprised if Trump voluntarily resigns after this. We have spent millions of taxpayer dollars and used up everybody's precious time, but it was all worth it: these liberal professors do not like Trump, and rumor has it that some other people in America don't like him either."
> 
> Democrats renewed calls for Trump to resign following the bombshell testimony. . . . . "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bawahawahawahawahahahawaha..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any day now .
> 
> 
> LOL... I know you don't.
> 
> 
> The Democrat way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either put the MF in jail or Oswald him
Click to expand...


Or re-elect him and give him a super majority to work with. That would be cool.


----------



## The Purge

edward37 said:


> Thanks lakhota
> 
> 
> 
> New


Your real leader is a felon!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

hadit said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was offered the chance to participate in his own lynching.
> 
> Who do you think you're fooling?
> 
> When are the Dim douchebags going to grow a pair and submit the impeachment referral?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hate to breakit to you but the lynching may come later.  Right now, it's in the discovery phase.  Someone might be crafting a noose on the end of a rope but that's for a later time.  As I stated, there are parts missing and it's all due to the obstruction by Rump.  That, alone, should place that noose figuratively around his neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Bombshell Testimony Reveals Some People Do Not Like President Trump*
> Bombshell Testimony Reveals Some People Do Not Like President Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This shocking revelation may be the end for the Trump administration," said Rep. Jerrold Nadler. "It's game over. Lights out. The jig is up. The fat lady is singing. The curtains have fallen. The walls are closing in. I wouldn't be surprised if Trump voluntarily resigns after this. We have spent millions of taxpayer dollars and used up everybody's precious time, but it was all worth it: these liberal professors do not like Trump, and rumor has it that some other people in America don't like him either."
> 
> Democrats renewed calls for Trump to resign following the bombshell testimony. . . . . "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bawahawahawahawahahahawaha..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any day now .
> 
> 
> LOL... I know you don't.
> 
> 
> The Democrat way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either put the MF in jail or Oswald him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or re-elect him and give him a super majority to work with. That would be cool.
Click to expand...

Peak cultism


----------



## hadit

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> hate to breakit to you but the lynching may come later.  Right now, it's in the discovery phase.  Someone might be crafting a noose on the end of a rope but that's for a later time.  As I stated, there are parts missing and it's all due to the obstruction by Rump.  That, alone, should place that noose figuratively around his neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bombshell Testimony Reveals Some People Do Not Like President Trump*
> Bombshell Testimony Reveals Some People Do Not Like President Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This shocking revelation may be the end for the Trump administration," said Rep. Jerrold Nadler. "It's game over. Lights out. The jig is up. The fat lady is singing. The curtains have fallen. The walls are closing in. I wouldn't be surprised if Trump voluntarily resigns after this. We have spent millions of taxpayer dollars and used up everybody's precious time, but it was all worth it: these liberal professors do not like Trump, and rumor has it that some other people in America don't like him either."
> 
> Democrats renewed calls for Trump to resign following the bombshell testimony. . . . . "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bawahawahawahawahahahawaha..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any day now .
> 
> 
> LOL... I know you don't.
> 
> 
> The Democrat way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either put the MF in jail or Oswald him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or re-elect him and give him a super majority to work with. That would be cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Peak cultism
Click to expand...


It would be a hoot.


----------



## beagle9

edward37 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the phase they are in right now, he was offered that chance to either come himself or send his representatives.  He has done neither.  Sorry, the sell by date of that lie has already expired.
> 
> 
> 
> He was offered the chance to participate in his own lynching.
> 
> Who do you think you're fooling?
> 
> When are the Dim douchebags going to grow a pair and submit the impeachment referral?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hate to breakit to you but the lynching may come later.  Right now, it's in the discovery phase.  Someone might be crafting a noose on the end of a rope but that's for a later time.  As I stated, there are parts missing and it's all due to the obstruction by Rump.  That, alone, should place that noose figuratively around his neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Bombshell Testimony Reveals Some People Do Not Like President Trump*
> Bombshell Testimony Reveals Some People Do Not Like President Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This shocking revelation may be the end for the Trump administration," said Rep. Jerrold Nadler. "It's game over. Lights out. The jig is up. The fat lady is singing. The curtains have fallen. The walls are closing in. I wouldn't be surprised if Trump voluntarily resigns after this. We have spent millions of taxpayer dollars and used up everybody's precious time, but it was all worth it: these liberal professors do not like Trump, and rumor has it that some other people in America don't like him either."
> 
> Democrats renewed calls for Trump to resign following the bombshell testimony. . . . . "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bawahawahawahawahahahawaha..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any day now .
> 
> 
> LOL... I know you don't.
> 
> 
> The Democrat way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either put the MF in jail or Oswald him
Click to expand...

Wow, you actually wrote that eh ? Not good, get help.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edward37

beagle9 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was offered the chance to participate in his own lynching.
> 
> Who do you think you're fooling?
> 
> When are the Dim douchebags going to grow a pair and submit the impeachment referral?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hate to breakit to you but the lynching may come later.  Right now, it's in the discovery phase.  Someone might be crafting a noose on the end of a rope but that's for a later time.  As I stated, there are parts missing and it's all due to the obstruction by Rump.  That, alone, should place that noose figuratively around his neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Bombshell Testimony Reveals Some People Do Not Like President Trump*
> Bombshell Testimony Reveals Some People Do Not Like President Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This shocking revelation may be the end for the Trump administration," said Rep. Jerrold Nadler. "It's game over. Lights out. The jig is up. The fat lady is singing. The curtains have fallen. The walls are closing in. I wouldn't be surprised if Trump voluntarily resigns after this. We have spent millions of taxpayer dollars and used up everybody's precious time, but it was all worth it: these liberal professors do not like Trump, and rumor has it that some other people in America don't like him either."
> 
> Democrats renewed calls for Trump to resign following the bombshell testimony. . . . . "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bawahawahawahawahahahawaha..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any day now .
> 
> 
> LOL... I know you don't.
> 
> 
> The Democrat way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either put the MF in jail or Oswald him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you actually wrote that eh ? Not good, get help.
Click to expand...

Some people need it Beagle  This lying scum in our WH making America look like the mafia is one  No big loss


----------



## Daryl Hunt

bripat9643 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except he ISN"T like a normal Citizen.  He's far above that.  And, yes, he has the right to defend himself in the hearings.  He hasn't done that.  In fact, he's tried to hide as much as possible to make the hearings work that much harder to come to any conclusion.  It's another case of using his position of President for his own personal ends.  By stonewalling like he has and instructing all cabinet members and others to ignore the subpeos, he is guilty of a lot more.  But the biggest is using his position as President to obstruct justice for his own personal ends.  It doesn't matter if the original charge are real or not, he's guilty as sin of what I just stated.  And NO President is above the law.  Rump needs gone.
> 
> 
> 
> He hasn't been allowed to defend himself, douchebag.  As Prof Turley explained, You can't be accused of obstruction of justice for using the legal process.  You TDS assholes are insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the phase they are in right now, he was offered that chance to either come himself or send his representatives.  He has done neither.  Sorry, the sell by date of that lie has already expired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was offered the chance to participate in his own lynching.
> 
> Who do you think you're fooling?
> 
> When are the Dim douchebags going to grow a pair and submit the impeachment referral?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hate to breakit to you but the lynching may come later.  Right now, it's in the discovery phase.  Someone might be crafting a noose on the end of a rope but that's for a later time.  As I stated, there are parts missing and it's all due to the obstruction by Rump.  That, alone, should place that noose figuratively around his neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you admit that it's a lynching, no due process.  Also thanks for admitting that you think defending yourself is a crime.
> 
> You're one of the sleaziest most despicable douchebags in this forum.
Click to expand...


I didn't admit it was a lynching.  You sure do like that bone you are chewing on, don't you.  When there is a lynching, I'll tell you but not until.  You are using 5th grade debating tactics.  Please grow up.

What do you mean, "One of the Most Despicable", I'll have you know in order to be despicable I would have to be died in the wool Rumpster.  And I'll say this, if I were, I would be the MOST despicable, not second place accepted.


----------



## bripat9643

Daryl Hunt said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He hasn't been allowed to defend himself, douchebag.  As Prof Turley explained, You can't be accused of obstruction of justice for using the legal process.  You TDS assholes are insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the phase they are in right now, he was offered that chance to either come himself or send his representatives.  He has done neither.  Sorry, the sell by date of that lie has already expired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was offered the chance to participate in his own lynching.
> 
> Who do you think you're fooling?
> 
> When are the Dim douchebags going to grow a pair and submit the impeachment referral?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hate to breakit to you but the lynching may come later.  Right now, it's in the discovery phase.  Someone might be crafting a noose on the end of a rope but that's for a later time.  As I stated, there are parts missing and it's all due to the obstruction by Rump.  That, alone, should place that noose figuratively around his neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you admit that it's a lynching, no due process.  Also thanks for admitting that you think defending yourself is a crime.
> 
> You're one of the sleaziest most despicable douchebags in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't admit it was a lynching.  You sure do like that bone you are chewing on, don't you.  When there is a lynching, I'll tell you but not until.  You are using 5th grade debating tactics.  Please grow up.
> 
> What do you mean, "One of the Most Despicable", I'll have you know in order to be despicable I would have to be died in the wool Rumpster.  And I'll say this, if I were, I would be the MOST despicable, not second place accepted.
Click to expand...

You accusing me of using 5th grade tactics is utterly hilarious.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

bripat9643 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beagle ,,,China Russia  Do you hear me  ?? Trump is scum
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is within his rights as an American to defend himself on any bullcrap attack the Dems want to throw at him. This is not a Cratzie/Nazi state yet, and hopefully Trump stops it from becoming that every single time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except he ISN"T like a normal Citizen.  He's far above that.  And, yes, he has the right to defend himself in the hearings.  He hasn't done that.  In fact, he's tried to hide as much as possible to make the hearings work that much harder to come to any conclusion.  It's another case of using his position of President for his own personal ends.  By stonewalling like he has and instructing all cabinet members and others to ignore the subpeos, he is guilty of a lot more.  But the biggest is using his position as President to obstruct justice for his own personal ends.  It doesn't matter if the original charge are real or not, he's guilty as sin of what I just stated.  And NO President is above the law.  Rump needs gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He hasn't been allowed to defend himself, douchebag.  As Prof Turley explained, You can't be accused of obstruction of justice for using the legal process.  You TDS assholes are insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude what part of the impeachment process you don’t understand?
> Trump has all the chance to defend himself but he refuse to participate.
> 
> Prof. Turley doesn’t make sense. I can assure you that he will be challenged by his students in his class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of due process don't you understand?  How many witnesses did the Republicans get to call yesterday?  How about during the Schiffferbrains show trial?
> 
> Your a sleazy lying disgusting douchebag.
Click to expand...


They have elected to call ONE.  And that one failed.  They have the right to call witnesses but the problem is, the ones that can actually witness anything are part of the Rump merry band of criminals and are in on it.  The last thing they want is for those characters to be in front of Congress.  It's really bad when Rumps personal Attorney hires his own defense lawyer.


----------



## bripat9643

Daryl Hunt said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is within his rights as an American to defend himself on any bullcrap attack the Dems want to throw at him. This is not a Cratzie/Nazi state yet, and hopefully Trump stops it from becoming that every single time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except he ISN"T like a normal Citizen.  He's far above that.  And, yes, he has the right to defend himself in the hearings.  He hasn't done that.  In fact, he's tried to hide as much as possible to make the hearings work that much harder to come to any conclusion.  It's another case of using his position of President for his own personal ends.  By stonewalling like he has and instructing all cabinet members and others to ignore the subpeos, he is guilty of a lot more.  But the biggest is using his position as President to obstruct justice for his own personal ends.  It doesn't matter if the original charge are real or not, he's guilty as sin of what I just stated.  And NO President is above the law.  Rump needs gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He hasn't been allowed to defend himself, douchebag.  As Prof Turley explained, You can't be accused of obstruction of justice for using the legal process.  You TDS assholes are insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude what part of the impeachment process you don’t understand?
> Trump has all the chance to defend himself but he refuse to participate.
> 
> Prof. Turley doesn’t make sense. I can assure you that he will be challenged by his students in his class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of due process don't you understand?  How many witnesses did the Republicans get to call yesterday?  How about during the Schiffferbrains show trial?
> 
> Your a sleazy lying disgusting douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have elected to call ONE.  And that one failed.  They have the right to call witnesses but the problem is, the ones that can actually witness anything are part of the Rump merry band of criminals and are in on it.  The last thing they want is for those characters to be in front of Congress.  It's really bad when Rumps personal Attorney hires his own defense lawyer.
Click to expand...

Wrong, asshole, Nadler allowed them one witness.  And then you blame the Repubs.  You're truly a Stalinist asshole.

Hiring lawyers when Dims are conducting a show trial is standard operating procedure, moron.

So you admit no one who actually witnessed anything testified, but you still condone proceeding with impeachment?  You just proved that you're a scumbag.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

bripat9643 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except he ISN"T like a normal Citizen.  He's far above that.  And, yes, he has the right to defend himself in the hearings.  He hasn't done that.  In fact, he's tried to hide as much as possible to make the hearings work that much harder to come to any conclusion.  It's another case of using his position of President for his own personal ends.  By stonewalling like he has and instructing all cabinet members and others to ignore the subpeos, he is guilty of a lot more.  But the biggest is using his position as President to obstruct justice for his own personal ends.  It doesn't matter if the original charge are real or not, he's guilty as sin of what I just stated.  And NO President is above the law.  Rump needs gone.
> 
> 
> 
> He hasn't been allowed to defend himself, douchebag.  As Prof Turley explained, You can't be accused of obstruction of justice for using the legal process.  You TDS assholes are insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude what part of the impeachment process you don’t understand?
> Trump has all the chance to defend himself but he refuse to participate.
> 
> Prof. Turley doesn’t make sense. I can assure you that he will be challenged by his students in his class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of due process don't you understand?  How many witnesses did the Republicans get to call yesterday?  How about during the Schiffferbrains show trial?
> 
> Your a sleazy lying disgusting douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have elected to call ONE.  And that one failed.  They have the right to call witnesses but the problem is, the ones that can actually witness anything are part of the Rump merry band of criminals and are in on it.  The last thing they want is for those characters to be in front of Congress.  It's really bad when Rumps personal Attorney hires his own defense lawyer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, asshole, Nadler allowed them one witness.  And then you blame the Repubs.  You're truly a Stalinist asshole.
> 
> Hiring lawyers when Dims are conducting a show trial is standard operating procedure, moron.
> 
> So you admit no one who actually witnessed anything testified, but you still condone proceeding with impeachment?  You just proved that you're a scumbag.
Click to expand...


If that was the best they rumpster criminals (and yes, the house republicans are now part of that criminal group) can do then Rump needs to pack his bags, get down to Florida where there are quick flights to Cuba so he can avoid what NY and other states have in store for him.  Afterall, there is a direct flight from Cuba to Moscow every so often when they can afford to actually fill up the jet fuel tanks.  

And that's MR Scumbag to you.


----------



## bripat9643

Daryl Hunt said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He hasn't been allowed to defend himself, douchebag.  As Prof Turley explained, You can't be accused of obstruction of justice for using the legal process.  You TDS assholes are insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude what part of the impeachment process you don’t understand?
> Trump has all the chance to defend himself but he refuse to participate.
> 
> Prof. Turley doesn’t make sense. I can assure you that he will be challenged by his students in his class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of due process don't you understand?  How many witnesses did the Republicans get to call yesterday?  How about during the Schiffferbrains show trial?
> 
> Your a sleazy lying disgusting douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have elected to call ONE.  And that one failed.  They have the right to call witnesses but the problem is, the ones that can actually witness anything are part of the Rump merry band of criminals and are in on it.  The last thing they want is for those characters to be in front of Congress.  It's really bad when Rumps personal Attorney hires his own defense lawyer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, asshole, Nadler allowed them one witness.  And then you blame the Repubs.  You're truly a Stalinist asshole.
> 
> Hiring lawyers when Dims are conducting a show trial is standard operating procedure, moron.
> 
> So you admit no one who actually witnessed anything testified, but you still condone proceeding with impeachment?  You just proved that you're a scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was the best they rumpster criminals (and yes, the house republicans are now part of that criminal group) can do then Rump needs to pack his bags, get down to Florida where there are quick flights to Cuba so he can avoid what NY and other states have in store for him.  Afterall, there is a direct flight from Cuba to Moscow every so often when they can afford to actually fill up the jet fuel tanks.
> 
> And that's MR Scumbag to you.
Click to expand...

You're the Stalinist asshole, asshole.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

bripat9643 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude what part of the impeachment process you don’t understand?
> Trump has all the chance to defend himself but he refuse to participate.
> 
> Prof. Turley doesn’t make sense. I can assure you that he will be challenged by his students in his class.
> 
> 
> 
> What part of due process don't you understand?  How many witnesses did the Republicans get to call yesterday?  How about during the Schiffferbrains show trial?
> 
> Your a sleazy lying disgusting douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have elected to call ONE.  And that one failed.  They have the right to call witnesses but the problem is, the ones that can actually witness anything are part of the Rump merry band of criminals and are in on it.  The last thing they want is for those characters to be in front of Congress.  It's really bad when Rumps personal Attorney hires his own defense lawyer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, asshole, Nadler allowed them one witness.  And then you blame the Repubs.  You're truly a Stalinist asshole.
> 
> Hiring lawyers when Dims are conducting a show trial is standard operating procedure, moron.
> 
> So you admit no one who actually witnessed anything testified, but you still condone proceeding with impeachment?  You just proved that you're a scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was the best they rumpster criminals (and yes, the house republicans are now part of that criminal group) can do then Rump needs to pack his bags, get down to Florida where there are quick flights to Cuba so he can avoid what NY and other states have in store for him.  Afterall, there is a direct flight from Cuba to Moscow every so often when they can afford to actually fill up the jet fuel tanks.
> 
> And that's MR Scumbag to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the Stalinist asshole, asshole.
Click to expand...


You are the one wanting to defend a Soviet wannabe Dictator to the very end.  Rump needs to flee to Moscow where he will be warmly received.  He can't even go out into public anymore because of the discontent of the American Public.  When you are spewing your BS, your own support is directly for Soviet Russia through Rump and his employer Putin.  

Just wondering, how is the weather in Moscow.  you need only to look out the window.


----------



## MisterBeale

edward37 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> hate to breakit to you but the lynching may come later.  Right now, it's in the discovery phase.  Someone might be crafting a noose on the end of a rope but that's for a later time.  As I stated, there are parts missing and it's all due to the obstruction by Rump.  That, alone, should place that noose figuratively around his neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bombshell Testimony Reveals Some People Do Not Like President Trump*
> Bombshell Testimony Reveals Some People Do Not Like President Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This shocking revelation may be the end for the Trump administration," said Rep. Jerrold Nadler. "It's game over. Lights out. The jig is up. The fat lady is singing. The curtains have fallen. The walls are closing in. I wouldn't be surprised if Trump voluntarily resigns after this. We have spent millions of taxpayer dollars and used up everybody's precious time, but it was all worth it: these liberal professors do not like Trump, and rumor has it that some other people in America don't like him either."
> 
> Democrats renewed calls for Trump to resign following the bombshell testimony. . . . . "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bawahawahawahawahahahawaha..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any day now .
> 
> 
> LOL... I know you don't.
> 
> 
> The Democrat way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either put the MF in jail or Oswald him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you actually wrote that eh ? Not good, get help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people need it Beagle  This lying scum in our WH making America look like the mafia is one  No big loss
Click to expand...

Let's just say, hypothetically, that Trump is a front for the mob.

I am telling you, he is still better than all the criminals you are defending. . . they are all war criminals.  I'm fine with him making America look like the mafia, as long as he will quit making us look like Nazi Germany or the Soviet Union.

The mafia is preferable to authoritarians.  Did you know that the US government enlisted the mobs help to defeat the Axis powers?


----------



## Daryl Hunt

bripat9643 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude what part of the impeachment process you don’t understand?
> Trump has all the chance to defend himself but he refuse to participate.
> 
> Prof. Turley doesn’t make sense. I can assure you that he will be challenged by his students in his class.
> 
> 
> 
> What part of due process don't you understand?  How many witnesses did the Republicans get to call yesterday?  How about during the Schiffferbrains show trial?
> 
> Your a sleazy lying disgusting douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have elected to call ONE.  And that one failed.  They have the right to call witnesses but the problem is, the ones that can actually witness anything are part of the Rump merry band of criminals and are in on it.  The last thing they want is for those characters to be in front of Congress.  It's really bad when Rumps personal Attorney hires his own defense lawyer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, asshole, Nadler allowed them one witness.  And then you blame the Repubs.  You're truly a Stalinist asshole.
> 
> Hiring lawyers when Dims are conducting a show trial is standard operating procedure, moron.
> 
> So you admit no one who actually witnessed anything testified, but you still condone proceeding with impeachment?  You just proved that you're a scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was the best they rumpster criminals (and yes, the house republicans are now part of that criminal group) can do then Rump needs to pack his bags, get down to Florida where there are quick flights to Cuba so he can avoid what NY and other states have in store for him.  Afterall, there is a direct flight from Cuba to Moscow every so often when they can afford to actually fill up the jet fuel tanks.
> 
> And that's MR Scumbag to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the Stalinist asshole, asshole.
Click to expand...


That's MR Constitutionalist Asshole to you.


----------



## bripat9643

Daryl Hunt said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of due process don't you understand?  How many witnesses did the Republicans get to call yesterday?  How about during the Schiffferbrains show trial?
> 
> Your a sleazy lying disgusting douchebag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have elected to call ONE.  And that one failed.  They have the right to call witnesses but the problem is, the ones that can actually witness anything are part of the Rump merry band of criminals and are in on it.  The last thing they want is for those characters to be in front of Congress.  It's really bad when Rumps personal Attorney hires his own defense lawyer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, asshole, Nadler allowed them one witness.  And then you blame the Repubs.  You're truly a Stalinist asshole.
> 
> Hiring lawyers when Dims are conducting a show trial is standard operating procedure, moron.
> 
> So you admit no one who actually witnessed anything testified, but you still condone proceeding with impeachment?  You just proved that you're a scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was the best they rumpster criminals (and yes, the house republicans are now part of that criminal group) can do then Rump needs to pack his bags, get down to Florida where there are quick flights to Cuba so he can avoid what NY and other states have in store for him.  Afterall, there is a direct flight from Cuba to Moscow every so often when they can afford to actually fill up the jet fuel tanks.
> 
> And that's MR Scumbag to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the Stalinist asshole, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's MR Constitutionalist Asshole to you.
Click to expand...

"Constitutionalist?"  Is that someone bent on destroying the Constitution?  You're a Stalinist scumbag.


----------



## Sandy Shanks

As expected, Trump will not challenge the evidence against him.

The _Post _writes, "Pat A. Cipollone, the White House counsel, indicated to the House Judiciary Committee on Friday that Trump would not be sending attorneys to its hearing on Monday, when the panel charged with drafting articles of impeachment will hear evidence from Intelligence Committee lawyers on the investigation into the president’s conduct toward Ukraine.

"The scathing, two-paragraph letter reiterated the White House’s protests that the Democrats’ impeachment investigation violated Trump’s due process rights. Cipollone did not explicitly say the White House would not participate in the House process going forward, but gave no indication that it would."

The letter is typically Trumpian. Trump makes accusations, but never explains them. In this case, the White House has made the claim that the "impeachment investigation violated Trump’s due process rights," but the two paragraph letter does not explain _*how*_ the impeachment investigation is violating Trump's due process. In the case of the Judiciary Committee, they have invited Trump's lawyers and his witnesses. Schiff did the same in the open hearings of the Intelligence Committee. In both cases, Trump has refused then he turns around and says he is being denied due process while calling the Constitutionally mandated impeachment proceedings a hoax.

Trump is relying on lies and attempted deception. Those are the actions of a very guilty President.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

bripat9643 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have elected to call ONE.  And that one failed.  They have the right to call witnesses but the problem is, the ones that can actually witness anything are part of the Rump merry band of criminals and are in on it.  The last thing they want is for those characters to be in front of Congress.  It's really bad when Rumps personal Attorney hires his own defense lawyer.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, asshole, Nadler allowed them one witness.  And then you blame the Repubs.  You're truly a Stalinist asshole.
> 
> Hiring lawyers when Dims are conducting a show trial is standard operating procedure, moron.
> 
> So you admit no one who actually witnessed anything testified, but you still condone proceeding with impeachment?  You just proved that you're a scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was the best they rumpster criminals (and yes, the house republicans are now part of that criminal group) can do then Rump needs to pack his bags, get down to Florida where there are quick flights to Cuba so he can avoid what NY and other states have in store for him.  Afterall, there is a direct flight from Cuba to Moscow every so often when they can afford to actually fill up the jet fuel tanks.
> 
> And that's MR Scumbag to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the Stalinist asshole, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's MR Constitutionalist Asshole to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Constitutionalist?"  Is that someone bent on destroying the Constitution?  You're a Stalinist scumbag.
Click to expand...


I am marveling at the system working.  And it's well within the confines of the Constitution.  It sucks when you Russian Traitors can't seem to twist the constitution to your every whim.  The Senate won't vote for removal but the House is following the Constitution to the letter.  Just because it's embarrassing to the Party of the Rump doesn't mean it's wrong.

Considering you are a follower of Putin that would make you the Stalinist.  Thank you for bringing that up, Comrade.  And how is the weather in Moscow.  All you have to do is look out the window and comment.  But you will probably lie about that as well.


----------



## Sandy Shanks

This is why Democrats are so eager to impeach Trump. As you will see, so should Republicans. 

“I would like you to do us a favor, though.”

This is from the transcript of the July 25 phone call between Trump and Zelensky. It was provided by the White House. The following is a quote from Trump.

_Good because I· heard you had a prosecutor who· was very good and he was shut down and that's really unfair. A lot of people are talking about that, the way they shut your very good prosecutor down and you had some very bad people involved. Mr. Giuliani is a highly respected man. He was the mayor of New York City, a great mayor, and I would like him to call you. I will ask him to call you along with the Attorney General. Rudy very much knows what's happening and he is a very capable guy. If you could speak to him that would be great. The former ambassador from the United States,· the woman., was bad news and the people she was dealing with in.the Ukraine.were bad news so I just want to let you know that. *The other thing, there's a lot of.talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great.Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it *... It sounds horrible to me_.

“What you’re describing is a quid pro quo,” asserted the reporter. “We do that all the time,” replied [Trump's chief of staff] Mulvaney. “Did he also mention to me the corruption related to the DNC server? Absolutely. No question about it. But that’s it. *That’s why we held up the money *… I have news for everybody: Get over it. There’s going to be political influence in foreign policy.” ‘We Do That All the Time, Get Over It.’ Mulvaney Boasts About Ukraine Plot

After the July 25 phone call with Zelensky, as he usually does, Trump doubled down on the Biden investigation. On Oct. 3, in a news conference on the White House lawn, he called on Ukraine and China to look into former Vice President Joe Biden and his son Hunter.

“If they were honest about it, they would start a major investigation into the Bidens,” Trump said when asked what he wanted Ukraine President Volodymyr Zelensky to do about the former veep and his son.

“They should investigate the Bidens,” Trump said. “Likewise, China should start an investigation into the Bidens, because what happened in China is just about as bad as what happened with Ukraine.”

Trump says China should investigate the Bidens, doubles down on Ukraine probe

There is no getting around it. It is all well and good that Republicans can say Trump did nothing to cause his removal from office, but if the Republicans in the Senate exonerate Trump, if Trump's fans continue to insist impeachment is a sham, then the Republican Party and Trump's fans are saying:

A) The President is permitted to ask for foreign interference in our elections to improve his chances of winning.

B) The President is permitted to use military aid approved by Congress to a country fighting Russian aggression as a means of extortion to compel a foreign leader to comply with his wishes.

C) To cover up his deeds, the President is permitted to use obstruction of justice. 

D) The President is permitted to ignore Congressional oversight as mandated by our Constitution. 

_*Is this what the Republican Party wants to be remember for?*_


----------



## bripat9643

Sandy Shanks said:


> As expected, Trump will not challenge the evidence against him.
> 
> The _Post _writes, "Pat A. Cipollone, the White House counsel, indicated to the House Judiciary Committee on Friday that Trump would not be sending attorneys to its hearing on Monday, when the panel charged with drafting articles of impeachment will hear evidence from Intelligence Committee lawyers on the investigation into the president’s conduct toward Ukraine.
> 
> "The scathing, two-paragraph letter reiterated the White House’s protests that the Democrats’ impeachment investigation violated Trump’s due process rights. Cipollone did not explicitly say the White House would not participate in the House process going forward, but gave no indication that it would."
> 
> The letter is typically Trumpian. Trump makes accusations, but never explains them. In this case, the White House has made the claim that the "impeachment investigation violated Trump’s due process rights," but the two paragraph letter does not explain _*how*_ the impeachment investigation is violating Trump's due process. In the case of the Judiciary Committee, they have invited Trump's lawyers and his witnesses. Schiff did the same in the open hearings of the Intelligence Committee. In both cases, Trump has refused then he turns around and says he is being denied due process while calling the Constitutionally mandated impeachment proceedings a hoax.
> 
> Trump is relying on lies and attempted deception. Those are the actions of a very guilty President.


Trump wasn't allowed to challenge the smears the Dims fired at him, you dumb fucking asshole.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bripat9643 said:


> Trump wasn't allowed to challenge the smears the Dims fired at him, you dumb fucking asshole.


 Trump is invited to take part. But pussyboy is guilty as shit, so he will not. This isn't complicated.


----------



## bripat9643

Daryl Hunt said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, asshole, Nadler allowed them one witness.  And then you blame the Repubs.  You're truly a Stalinist asshole.
> 
> Hiring lawyers when Dims are conducting a show trial is standard operating procedure, moron.
> 
> So you admit no one who actually witnessed anything testified, but you still condone proceeding with impeachment?  You just proved that you're a scumbag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the best they rumpster criminals (and yes, the house republicans are now part of that criminal group) can do then Rump needs to pack his bags, get down to Florida where there are quick flights to Cuba so he can avoid what NY and other states have in store for him.  Afterall, there is a direct flight from Cuba to Moscow every so often when they can afford to actually fill up the jet fuel tanks.
> 
> And that's MR Scumbag to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the Stalinist asshole, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's MR Constitutionalist Asshole to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Constitutionalist?"  Is that someone bent on destroying the Constitution?  You're a Stalinist scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am marveling at the system working.  And it's well within the confines of the Constitution.  It sucks when you Russian Traitors can't seem to twist the constitution to your every whim.  The Senate won't vote for removal but the House is following the Constitution to the letter.  Just because it's embarrassing to the Party of the Rump doesn't mean it's wrong.
> 
> Considering you are a follower of Putin that would make you the Stalinist.  Thank you for bringing that up, Comrade.  And how is the weather in Moscow.  All you have to do is look out the window and comment.  But you will probably lie about that as well.
Click to expand...

The Constitution allows Soviet style show trials.  That's a fact that most people should find appalling, but sleazy-assed Dims revel in it.  

Every time you accuse your critics of being in league with Putin you only prove what a brain damaged piece of shit you are.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bripat9643 said:


> Soviet style show trials


Spoonfed right from Rush Limbaugh. Haha, this is getting pretty funny. Go on...


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump wasn't allowed to challenge the smears the Dims fired at him, you dumb fucking asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is invited to take part. But pussyboy is guilty as shit, so he will not. This isn't complicated.
Click to expand...

"Invited to take part?"  Before the Civil Rights era, blacks in the South were invited to take part in their own lynchings.  You are on exactly the same moral plane as the people who conducted those proceedings.


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet style show trials
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonfed right from Rush Limbaugh. Haha, this is getting pretty funny. Go on...
Click to expand...

DNC talking points.  You're still a scumbag.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

bripat9643 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the best they rumpster criminals (and yes, the house republicans are now part of that criminal group) can do then Rump needs to pack his bags, get down to Florida where there are quick flights to Cuba so he can avoid what NY and other states have in store for him.  Afterall, there is a direct flight from Cuba to Moscow every so often when they can afford to actually fill up the jet fuel tanks.
> 
> And that's MR Scumbag to you.
> 
> 
> 
> You're the Stalinist asshole, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's MR Constitutionalist Asshole to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Constitutionalist?"  Is that someone bent on destroying the Constitution?  You're a Stalinist scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am marveling at the system working.  And it's well within the confines of the Constitution.  It sucks when you Russian Traitors can't seem to twist the constitution to your every whim.  The Senate won't vote for removal but the House is following the Constitution to the letter.  Just because it's embarrassing to the Party of the Rump doesn't mean it's wrong.
> 
> Considering you are a follower of Putin that would make you the Stalinist.  Thank you for bringing that up, Comrade.  And how is the weather in Moscow.  All you have to do is look out the window and comment.  But you will probably lie about that as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Constitution allows Soviet style show trials.  That's a fact that most people should find appalling, but sleazy-assed Dims revel in it.
> 
> Every time you accuse your critics of being in league with Putin you only prove what a brain damaged piece of shit you are.
Click to expand...


The rules they are operating by were written when the Republicans had the majority.  You don't like the rules?  You shouldn't have supported them for Clinton.  Does that mean that the Republicans are all Stalinists?  No, of course not.  Back then, they followed the Constitution where the Majority gets to make the rules.  The Majority Dems made very few rules.  They were already in place.  Does that mean that you were a brain damaged piece of shit in 1998?


----------



## Daryl Hunt

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet style show trials
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonfed right from Rush Limbaugh. Haha, this is getting pretty funny. Go on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNC talking points.  You're still a scumbag.
Click to expand...


And you are a Russian Tool, comrade.


----------



## Ridgerunner

More people searched for 'Peloton' than 'impeachment' this week

You just can't make this shit up...


----------



## beagle9

Sandy Shanks said:


> As expected, Trump will not challenge the evidence against him.
> 
> The _Post _writes, "Pat A. Cipollone, the White House counsel, indicated to the House Judiciary Committee on Friday that Trump would not be sending attorneys to its hearing on Monday, when the panel charged with drafting articles of impeachment will hear evidence from Intelligence Committee lawyers on the investigation into the president’s conduct toward Ukraine.
> 
> "The scathing, two-paragraph letter reiterated the White House’s protests that the Democrats’ impeachment investigation violated Trump’s due process rights. Cipollone did not explicitly say the White House would not participate in the House process going forward, but gave no indication that it would."
> 
> The letter is typically Trumpian. Trump makes accusations, but never explains them. In this case, the White House has made the claim that the "impeachment investigation violated Trump’s due process rights," but the two paragraph letter does not explain _*how*_ the impeachment investigation is violating Trump's due process. In the case of the Judiciary Committee, they have invited Trump's lawyers and his witnesses. Schiff did the same in the open hearings of the Intelligence Committee. In both cases, Trump has refused then he turns around and says he is being denied due process while calling the Constitutionally mandated impeachment proceedings a hoax.
> 
> Trump is relying on lies and attempted deception. Those are the actions of a very guilty President.


What part of this whole impeachment thing being a political farce don't you understand ??


----------



## beagle9

Ridgerunner said:


> More people searched for 'Peloton' than 'impeachment' this week
> 
> You just can't make this shit up...


People are tired of the bullcrap...  They have seen the evidence (in which is none), and they have opted out of the koolaid drinking contest the cratzies have served up for them.


----------



## beagle9

Daryl Hunt said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet style show trials
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonfed right from Rush Limbaugh. Haha, this is getting pretty funny. Go on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNC talking points.  You're still a scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are a Russian Tool, comrade.
Click to expand...

The Russian's are coming the Russian's are coming, the sky is falling, the sky is falling. LOL.


----------



## beagle9

Sandy Shanks said:


> This is why Democrats are so eager to impeach Trump. As you will see, so should Republicans.
> 
> “I would like you to do us a favor, though.”
> 
> This is from the transcript of the July 25 phone call between Trump and Zelensky. It was provided by the White House. The following is a quote from Trump.
> 
> _Good because I· heard you had a prosecutor who· was very good and he was shut down and that's really unfair. A lot of people are talking about that, the way they shut your very good prosecutor down and you had some very bad people involved. Mr. Giuliani is a highly respected man. He was the mayor of New York City, a great mayor, and I would like him to call you. I will ask him to call you along with the Attorney General. Rudy very much knows what's happening and he is a very capable guy. If you could speak to him that would be great. The former ambassador from the United States,· the woman., was bad news and the people she was dealing with in.the Ukraine.were bad news so I just want to let you know that. *The other thing, there's a lot of.talk about Biden's son, that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great.Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it *... It sounds horrible to me_.
> 
> “What you’re describing is a quid pro quo,” asserted the reporter. “We do that all the time,” replied [Trump's chief of staff] Mulvaney. “Did he also mention to me the corruption related to the DNC server? Absolutely. No question about it. But that’s it. *That’s why we held up the money *… I have news for everybody: Get over it. There’s going to be political influence in foreign policy.” ‘We Do That All the Time, Get Over It.’ Mulvaney Boasts About Ukraine Plot
> 
> After the July 25 phone call with Zelensky, as he usually does, Trump doubled down on the Biden investigation. On Oct. 3, in a news conference on the White House lawn, he called on Ukraine and China to look into former Vice President Joe Biden and his son Hunter.
> 
> “If they were honest about it, they would start a major investigation into the Bidens,” Trump said when asked what he wanted Ukraine President Volodymyr Zelensky to do about the former veep and his son.
> 
> “They should investigate the Bidens,” Trump said. “Likewise, China should start an investigation into the Bidens, because what happened in China is just about as bad as what happened with Ukraine.”
> 
> Trump says China should investigate the Bidens, doubles down on Ukraine probe
> 
> There is no getting around it. It is all well and good that Republicans can say Trump did nothing to cause his removal from office, but if the Republicans in the Senate exonerate Trump, if Trump's fans continue to insist impeachment is a sham, then the Republican Party and Trump's fans are saying:
> 
> A) The President is permitted to ask for foreign interference in our elections to improve his chances of winning.
> 
> B) The President is permitted to use military aid approved by Congress to a country fighting Russian aggression as a means of extortion to compel a foreign leader to comply with his wishes.
> 
> C) To cover up his deeds, the President is permitted to use obstruction of justice.
> 
> D) The President is permitted to ignore Congressional oversight as mandated by our Constitution.
> 
> _*Is this what the Republican Party wants to be remember for?*_


So you're basically saying that we should turn a blind eye towards the real corruption in Ukraine, and just pay them the money/aid because it was to politically charged of a situation all due to American's being involved, and so it's just business as usual in the world no matter what eh ???? Meanwhile our tax dollars are flying out of the window here like paper in a wind storm.

How'd that Obama collaborating with our enemies in Iran work out for y'all ??? Not toooo gooood..... The demoncrats couldn't make foriegn policy dealings that favor our national security interest in the world if they were paid too. They are a security risk big time, and that has been evident for a long time now. Their actions undermine our institution's, our beliefs, our charter's, our purpose, our safety, and our security in the world. They recruit the world in hopes to undermine us here, and to change our world in which we live here, and that should be highly un-exceptable to any red blooded American living today.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

So, the two main gripes from the republicans are:

1) Trump cant defend himself!
2) the impeachment is too fast!

On Friday, the White House counsel sent a letter to comgress stating that trump refuses to take part in the proceedings to defend himself, and that they should speed up the lrocess to get it over with.

So, yeah... The trump supporters and the republicans can drop these two talking points, now.


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So, the two main gripes from the republicans are:
> 
> 1) Trump cant defend himself!
> 2) the impeachment is too fast!
> 
> On Friday, the White House counsel sent a letter to comgress stating that trump refuses to take part in the proceedings to defend himself, and that they should speed up the lrocess to get it over with.
> 
> So, yeah... The trump supporters and the republicans can drop these two talking points, now.


Wrong, douchebag.  You conclusion doesn't follow from your premises.  Trump refused to participate in a show trial.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bripat9643 said:


> You conclusion doesn't follow from your premises.


It, of course, does. It's all there in black and white. These aren't my opinions. These are the exact words of republicans and the white house. Trump  just undermined the last two talking points. Not that this matters to the cult.


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You conclusion doesn't follow from your premises.
> 
> 
> 
> It, of course, does. It's all there in black and white. These aren't my opinions. These are the exact words of republicans and the white house. Trump  just undermined the last two talking points. Not that this matters to the cult.
Click to expand...

NOT.  You couldn't post a valid syllogism if your life depended on it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You conclusion doesn't follow from your premises.
> 
> 
> 
> It, of course, does. It's all there in black and white. These aren't my opinions. These are the exact words of republicans and the white house. Trump  just undermined the last two talking points. Not that this matters to the cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOT.  You couldn't post a valid syllogism if your life depended on it.
Click to expand...

Well that's a bunch of vapid whining. Saying trump "can't" defend himself is obviously now a dead talking point, as is complaining that the impeachment is too fast. Better run to the AM radio to get new marching orders. Your neck must be getting sore from the whiplash. That should teach you to mindlessly defend the moron president. Probably not, though.


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You conclusion doesn't follow from your premises.
> 
> 
> 
> It, of course, does. It's all there in black and white. These aren't my opinions. These are the exact words of republicans and the white house. Trump  just undermined the last two talking points. Not that this matters to the cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOT.  You couldn't post a valid syllogism if your life depended on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's a bunch of vapid whining. Saying trump "can't" defend himself is obviously now a dead talking point, as is complaining that the impeachment is too fast. Better run to the AM radio to get new marching orders. Your neck must be getting sore from the whiplash. That should teach you to mindlessly defend the moron president. Probably not, though.
Click to expand...

Wrong.  You proved nothing.  Your syllogism is invalid.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You conclusion doesn't follow from your premises.
> 
> 
> 
> It, of course, does. It's all there in black and white. These aren't my opinions. These are the exact words of republicans and the white house. Trump  just undermined the last two talking points. Not that this matters to the cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOT.  You couldn't post a valid syllogism if your life depended on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's a bunch of vapid whining. Saying trump "can't" defend himself is obviously now a dead talking point, as is complaining that the impeachment is too fast. Better run to the AM radio to get new marching orders. Your neck must be getting sore from the whiplash. That should teach you to mindlessly defend the moron president. Probably not, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  You proved nothing.  Your syllogism is invalid.
Click to expand...

Yet you couldn't say why, if your life depended on it. Throwing out 50 cent words you don't even understand, without a supporting argument, does not actually advance your position.


----------



## beagle9

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You conclusion doesn't follow from your premises.
> 
> 
> 
> It, of course, does. It's all there in black and white. These aren't my opinions. These are the exact words of republicans and the white house. Trump  just undermined the last two talking points. Not that this matters to the cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOT.  You couldn't post a valid syllogism if your life depended on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's a bunch of vapid whining. Saying trump "can't" defend himself is obviously now a dead talking point, as is complaining that the impeachment is too fast. Better run to the AM radio to get new marching orders. Your neck must be getting sore from the whiplash. That should teach you to mindlessly defend the moron president. Probably not, though.
Click to expand...

Didn't suggest that Trump couldn't defend himself, but rather suggest that 1st someone needs to come up with something Trump needs to defend himself on, and then he might get interested. Until then it's just a huge waste of money and time. It's a Show trial, farce, political ASSASINATION, butt hurt, agenda riddled bunch of bullcrap is what it is. Anyone with just one good eye can see it for what it is.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> Didn't suggest that Trump couldn't defend himself


That is precisely what republicans are suggesting. Literally word for word. And they are all kinds of pissed that the Dotard, once again, has undermined and embarrassed them.


----------



## regent

Ridgerunner said:


> More people searched for 'Peloton' than 'impeachment' this week
> 
> You just can't make this shit up...


Speaking of Reagan, one must realize that 225 of his appointees  were  accused of crimes or wrongdoing during his administration.  The last was Iran-Contra.  At the time that set a record, and I don't know that it has been surpassed.  Might check and see. 

















-doing epeo


----------



## Ridgerunner

regent said:


> Speaking of Reagan, one must realize that 225 of his appointees were accused of crimes or wrongdoing during his administration. The last was Iran-Contra. At the time that set a record, and I don't know that it has been surpassed. Might check and see.


----------



## Syriusly

easyt65 said:


> BAD NEWS FOR DEMOCRATS:
> 
> "A new report declared Justice Department Inspector General Michael Horowitz has reached a "critical final step" before releasing his findings on alleged Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act abuses."
> 
> 
> GOOD NEWS FOR DEMOCRATS:
> 
> Rosenstein, Clapper, Brennan, Comey, McCabe, Strzok, & other Democrats do not have to worry about spending THIS YEAR'S Thanksgiving in PRISON...
> 
> _"DOJ Inspector General Michael Horowitz announced the completion of his year-and-a-half investigation on Sept. 13, providing a draft copy of the report to the Justice Department and FBI for a classification review.
> 
> One DOJ official told the Washington Post they aim to have the report released *by Nov. 20*, but another said *after Thanksgiving was more likely* due to what was described as a "complicated and contentious mix of legal, classification and political issues at play."_
> 
> Have a Happy Thanksgiving, you traitors!  Don't over-eat & don't forget to _Lawyer-Up_!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOJ inspector general reaches 'critical final step' for report on alleged FISA abuses
> 
> After Thanksgiving?: A new release window for report on alleged FISA abuses emerges



Looking forward to you labeling the Inspector General a traitor also- since he didn't come to your foregone conclusion.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

I noticed that the republican defense is just to be total assholes. Like, they think that, if they act like angry assholes, it will lend credence to their idiotic victim mentality and distract from their inability to mount a defense against the facts.

Of course, when it comes to their credulous sheeple base, they are correct.


----------



## Sandy Shanks

It would appear that Trump's fans are incapable of thinking beyond 2020.

Throughout his entire President, a majority of Americans have disapproved of Trump's performance. Trump is the least popular President in modern American history. The GOP has lost several key elections in 2018 and 2019 and they lost control of the House *because of Trump.*

In other words, in all likelihood Trump will lose in 2020.

Trump's fans ignore all the evidence -- they avoid it, actually -- and insist that Trump is innocent. They are totally unaware of the consequences of that judgment.

Most likely in 2021 a Democrat will become President. If not in 2021, then 2025, or at some point a Democrat will be in the Oval Office.

_*If Trump is declared innocent of asking a foreign government to intervene in our election on his behalf, if Trump  is declared innocent of using bribery as an incentive, if Trump is declared innocent of obstructing justice when he clearly defied Congress, then Democratic Presidents will be allowed to continue the practice. 

That possibility exists as early as Jan. 20, 2021. Do Trump's fans really want to grant that kind of power to Democratic Presidents?*_


----------



## Sandy Shanks

I watched the Judiciary Committee hearing today, and it was quite interesting. The Democrats concentrated on the evidence and what Trump did and said.

The Republicans on the committee were caught between a rock and hard spot. They are dealing with a President who, by his own words and those of his chief of staff, is guilty of a number of impeachable offenses. Consequently, they avoided the evidence and what Trump did and said, concentrating on the process, whistleblower, whistleblower's complaint which has been superseded by a mountain of evidence and testimony, Hunter and Joe Biden, the Mueller Report, the economy, job growth, and constant references to an election that took place three years ago.

It should be significant to Trump's fans that the Republicans were unable to deal with the evidence, and were helpless when it came to what Trump said and did.


----------



## charwin95

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I noticed that the republican defense is just to be total assholes. Like, they think that, if they act like angry assholes, it will lend credence to their idiotic victim mentality and distract from their inability to mount a defense against the facts.
> 
> Of course, when it comes to their credulous sheeple base, they are correct.



Actually they are very funny. Screaming act like they are making sense but nothing in there to defend a corrupted POTUS.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

charwin95 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that the republican defense is just to be total assholes. Like, they think that, if they act like angry assholes, it will lend credence to their idiotic victim mentality and distract from their inability to mount a defense against the facts.
> 
> Of course, when it comes to their credulous sheeple base, they are correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they are very funny. Screaming act like they are making sense but nothing in there to defend a corrupted POTUS.
Click to expand...

Correct. Not a shred of actual defense.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

*Nadler must not have any conscience at all, he knows that President Trump is innocent and that they are framing him*


----------



## beagle9

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Nadler must not have any conscience at all, he knows that President Trump is innocent and that they are framing him*


The demoncrats are using government to do horrific things, and to bribe people in hopes to do horrific things with the finances that are guaranteed them. Talk about bribery, good grief.


----------



## Lakhota

Rachel Maddow just announced that NBC has learned there will be two articles of impeachment:
1. Abuse of Power
2. Obstruction of Congress

*TOMORROW MORNING: IMPEACHMENT ARTICLES*


----------



## Lakhota

*Reports: Dems Plan 2 Charges Tuesday — Abuse Of Power & Obstruction Of Congress*

And committee impeachment vote scheduled for Thursday.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Sandy Shanks said:


> It would appear that Trump's fans are incapable of thinking beyond 2020.


Cross posting spam again?  3 topics?


----------



## M14 Shooter

Sandy Shanks said:


> I watched the Judiciary Committee hearing today.


MORE cross-posted spam?
3 topics?


----------



## Sandy Shanks

I watched the hearing today, and, again, the Republicans avoided the evidence against Trump. Some said the evidence didn't prove anything, but not one Republican could explain that premise using the evidence itself. They constantly brought up unrelated topics, quoting Presidents Washington, Andrew Johnson, Harrison, Jackson, Truman, and Obama. They brought up Russian interference in our elections, the Mueller Report, the FISA courts, Steele dossier, and Carter Page (who?). 

I could go on, but the reader gets my point.

They tried to confuse matters by ignoring the unique nature of impeaching the President. They brought up routine examples of executive privilege throughout our history. They ignored what our Constitution says about impeachment. Article 1 Section 2 says:

The House of Representatives "shall have the *sole Power* of *Impeachment*" (*Article* I, *section 2*) and that "the Senate shall have the *sole Power* to try all Impeachments *...

Sole power*, not the President and not the courts. In other words, when it comes to impeachment, there is no executive privilege. Congress has the _*sole power *_to determine what witnesses and what documents it needs to protect our Constitution from the impeachable offenses of the President.

By refusing to comply with court ordered subpoenas, Trump clearly committed obstruction, and quoting George Washington doesn't change that.

I almost felt sorry for the Republicans on the committee. They were helpless. Almost, they were defending a President who broke our laws and is a threat to our Constitution and our national security.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Sandy Shanks said:


> It would appear that Trump's fans are incapable of thinking beyond 2020.


Reported:
Cross-posting spam over 3 topics.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Sandy Shanks said:


> I watched the Judiciary Committee hearing today, and it was quite interesting. The Democrats concentrated on the evidence and what Trump did and said.


Reported:
Cross-posting spam over 3 topics.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Hey ! It's the beginning of "Impeachment Week" and this thread is languishing.  Here are some articles that I saw today that show serve as a defibrillator 

Here's the growing list of damning newspaper editorials demanding Trump's impeachment



> On Saturday, the _New York Times_ Editorial Board came to a concise conclusion: “Impeach.” It joined a growing chorus of leading newspapers calling for the president’s impeachment, with tones ranging from restrained (the _Los Angeles Times_ calls itself a “a reluctant convert”) to resolute (_USA Today_: “The current board has made no secret of our low regard for Trump’s character and conduct…”) And some editorial boards aren’t on board at all: The _Wall Street Journal_ began its anti-impeachment opinion last week with, “So that’s it? That’s all there is?” It concluded, “Honey, we shrunk the impeachment.”
> 
> On Wednesday, the House will vote on the two articles of impeachment approved Friday by the House Judiciary Committee: abuse of power and obstruction of congress.





> For now, here are some excerpts from the (many) calls for impeachment that caught our eye:


   Follow the above link and read them all!

Here is more:

The lies have it: Republicans abandon truth in Trump impeachment defence



> A bewildering array of fake news, warped facts and conspiracy theories have been propagated in the past week by conservative media, Republican politicians, White House officials and the president in his own defence. It is, commentators say, a concerted disinformation war, intended to crowd out damaging revelations as the House of Representatives prepares its ultimate sanction.





> “The more facts come out, the more desperate they get,” said Kurt Bardella, a former spokesman and senior adviser on the House oversight committee. “They know in a debate centred on facts, truth and reality, they lose. Their only mechanism to survive is to muddy the waters, distort, distract and hope if they repeat lies often enough, they become real.”


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

eagle1462010 said:


>


So what? He's an idiot and a coward. Now they just need about 30 more defectors to avoid impeachment. Not happening.


----------



## eagle1462010

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what? He's an idiot and a coward. Now they just need about 30 more defectors to avoid impeachment. Not happening.
Click to expand...

10 more jumped ship on another thread.....refusing to go with Pelosi...

Oops.........your wittle boat is leaking.......lol


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

The loons are coming out from under their rocks as impeachment nears:

Jim Bakker: ‘America Is Not Even Going to Be Worth Living In’ if Trump is Impeached | Right Wing Watch



> End Times prepper pastor Jim Bakker opened today’s broadcast of his television program by declaring that the effort to impeach President Donald Trump is unconstitutional and warning the Democrats that “there is going to be an explosion if you don’t stop it.”
> 
> Bakker kicked things off by railing against the unnamed whistleblower whose complaint set in motion the impeachment inquiry into Trump’s efforts to pressure Ukraine to investigate Joe Biden and his son Hunter for Trump’s own political benefit.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

eagle1462010 said:


> 10 more jumped ship on another thread.....refusing to go with Pelosi...


Lie. They suggested censure as an alternative, in order to get some republicans to cross the aisle. They did not express that they would not vote for impeachment.


----------



## bripat9643

Sandy Shanks said:


> I watched the Judiciary Committee hearing today, and it was quite interesting. The Democrats concentrated on the evidence and what Trump did and said.
> 
> The Republicans on the committee were caught between a rock and hard spot. They are dealing with a President who, by his own words and those of his chief of staff, is guilty of a number of impeachable offenses. Consequently, they avoided the evidence and what Trump did and said, concentrating on the process, whistleblower, whistleblower's complaint which has been superseded by a mountain of evidence and testimony, Hunter and Joe Biden, the Mueller Report, the economy, job growth, and constant references to an election that took place three years ago.
> 
> It should be significant to Trump's fans that the Republicans were unable to deal with the evidence, and were helpless when it came to what Trump said and did.


There is no evidence, dumbass.  Dims concentrated on their infantile feelings, not the evidence.


----------



## eagle1462010

Bail Bail Bail Dems...............the bilges are full..........and your ship is sinking.

LOL


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Here are 10 fake facts that Trump supporters believe about impeachment – Alternet.org


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Here are 10 fake facts that Trump supporters believe about impeachment – Alternet.org


I assume the list was shortened to ten for short attention spans.


----------



## M14 Shooter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> So what? He's an idiot and a coward. Now they just need about 30 more defectors to avoid impeachment. Not happening.


Impeachment is a foregone conclusion.
So is acquittal.


----------



## Faun

M14 Shooter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? He's an idiot and a coward. Now they just need about 30 more defectors to avoid impeachment. Not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment is a foregone conclusion.
> So is acquittal.
Click to expand...

Which is pathetic of the Senate to reach any conclusions *before* the trial.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Faun said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? He's an idiot and a coward. Now they just need about 30 more defectors to avoid impeachment. Not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment is a foregone conclusion.
> So is acquittal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is pathetic of the Senate to reach a foregone conclusion *before* the trial.
Click to expand...

You didn't think it was pathetic in 1998, when the house charged the President with actual federal felonies, the veracity of which was questioned by no one -- how is it pathetic now?


----------



## Faun

M14 Shooter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? He's an idiot and a coward. Now they just need about 30 more defectors to avoid impeachment. Not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment is a foregone conclusion.
> So is acquittal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is pathetic of the Senate to reach a foregone conclusion *before* the trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't think it was pathetic in 1998, when the house charged the President with actual federal felonies, the veracity of which was questioned by no one -- how is it pathetic now?
Click to expand...

Oh? Did the Senate reach conclusions before the trial?


----------



## Oakley

Faun said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? He's an idiot and a coward. Now they just need about 30 more defectors to avoid impeachment. Not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment is a foregone conclusion.
> So is acquittal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is pathetic of the Senate to reach any conclusions *before* the trial.
Click to expand...

When does trump leave the wh


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? He's an idiot and a coward. Now they just need about 30 more defectors to avoid impeachment. Not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment is a foregone conclusion.
> So is acquittal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is pathetic of the Senate to reach any conclusions *before* the trial.
Click to expand...



Trial = waste of $$ and time. Trump did not commit an impeachable offense. Impeachment was never designed for one party to use the vote to get rid of a president of another party.


----------



## Faun

Oakley said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? He's an idiot and a coward. Now they just need about 30 more defectors to avoid impeachment. Not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment is a foregone conclusion.
> So is acquittal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is pathetic of the Senate to reach any conclusions *before* the trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When does trump leave the wh
Click to expand...

Sometime between today and 1.20.2025


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? He's an idiot and a coward. Now they just need about 30 more defectors to avoid impeachment. Not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment is a foregone conclusion.
> So is acquittal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is pathetic of the Senate to reach any conclusions *before* the trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trial = waste of $$ and time. Trump did not commit an impeachable offense. Impeachment was never designed for one party to use the vote to get rid of a president of another party.
Click to expand...

It appears Trump broke the law. That is an impeachable offense.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Faun said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? He's an idiot and a coward. Now they just need about 30 more defectors to avoid impeachment. Not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment is a foregone conclusion.
> So is acquittal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is pathetic of the Senate to reach a foregone conclusion *before* the trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't think it was pathetic in 1998, when the house charged the President with actual federal felonies, the veracity of which was questioned by no one -- how is it pathetic now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? Did the Senate reach conclusions before the trial?
Click to expand...

The Democrats surely did - "Obstruction and Perjury do not rise to the leve of an impeachable offense"
Why does the pre-judgement bother you no w?


----------



## M14 Shooter

Faun said:


> It appears Trump broke the law. That is an impeachable offense.


Unless that law is perjury and obstruction of justice, of course.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? He's an idiot and a coward. Now they just need about 30 more defectors to avoid impeachment. Not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment is a foregone conclusion.
> So is acquittal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is pathetic of the Senate to reach any conclusions *before* the trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trial = waste of $$ and time. Trump did not commit an impeachable offense. Impeachment was never designed for one party to use the vote to get rid of a president of another party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears Trump broke the law. That is an impeachable offense.
Click to expand...


What law did he break? If you're so certain why does only one party think so and why do some on that party question impeachment and refuse to vote for it? Does not seem to be so obvious to me. With Clinton it was obvious but I was young and didn't care. Would you care at age 18? I thought it was stupid then. It is stupid now. 

Let the voters decide. I appreciate all the information that has been provided.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? He's an idiot and a coward. Now they just need about 30 more defectors to avoid impeachment. Not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment is a foregone conclusion.
> So is acquittal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is pathetic of the Senate to reach any conclusions *before* the trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trial = waste of $$ and time. Trump did not commit an impeachable offense. Impeachment was never designed for one party to use the vote to get rid of a president of another party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears Trump broke the law. That is an impeachable offense.
Click to expand...

Which law?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? He's an idiot and a coward. Now they just need about 30 more defectors to avoid impeachment. Not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment is a foregone conclusion.
> So is acquittal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is pathetic of the Senate to reach any conclusions *before* the trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trial = waste of $$ and time. Trump did not commit an impeachable offense. Impeachment was never designed for one party to use the vote to get rid of a president of another party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears Trump broke the law. That is an impeachable offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which law?
Click to expand...


----------



## Oakley

Faun said:


> Oakley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? He's an idiot and a coward. Now they just need about 30 more defectors to avoid impeachment. Not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment is a foregone conclusion.
> So is acquittal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is pathetic of the Senate to reach any conclusions *before* the trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When does trump leave the wh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometime between today and 1.20.2025
Click to expand...

2028 at the earliest


----------



## Faun

M14 Shooter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? He's an idiot and a coward. Now they just need about 30 more defectors to avoid impeachment. Not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment is a foregone conclusion.
> So is acquittal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is pathetic of the Senate to reach a foregone conclusion *before* the trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't think it was pathetic in 1998, when the house charged the President with actual federal felonies, the veracity of which was questioned by no one -- how is it pathetic now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? Did the Senate reach conclusions before the trial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Democrats surely did - "Obstruction and Perjury do not rise to the leve of an impeachable offense"
> Why does the pre-judgement bother you no w?
Click to expand...

Try harder next time.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Faun said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment is a foregone conclusion.
> So is acquittal.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is pathetic of the Senate to reach a foregone conclusion *before* the trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't think it was pathetic in 1998, when the house charged the President with actual federal felonies, the veracity of which was questioned by no one -- how is it pathetic now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? Did the Senate reach conclusions before the trial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Democrats surely did - "Obstruction and Perjury do not rise to the leve of an impeachable offense"
> Why does the pre-judgement bother you no w?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try harder next time.
Click to expand...

Perhaps if you had tried at all....

The Clinton Impeachment

Footnotes:
903
Some Senators who explained their acquittal votes rejected the idea that the particular crimes that President Clinton was alleged to have committed amounted to impeachable offenses (_see_, _e.g._, 145 CONG. REC. S1560 (daily ed. Feb. 12, 1999) (statement of Sen. Moynihan); id. at 1601 (statement of Sen. Lieberman)), some alleged failure of proof (_see_, _e.g._, id. at 1539 (statement of Sen. Specter); id. at 1581 (statement of Sen. Akaka)), and some cited both grounds (_see_, _e.g._, id. at S1578–91 (statement of Sen. Leahy), and id. at S1627 (statement of Sen. Hollings)). 


904
_See_, _e.g._, 145 CONG. REC. S1525 (daily ed. Feb. 12, 1999) (statement of Sen. Cleland) (accepting the proposition that murder and other crimes would qualify for impeachment and removal, but contending that “the current case does not reach the necessary high standard”); id. at S1533 (statement of Sen. Kyl) (impeachment cannot be limited to wrongful official conduct, but must include murder); and id. at S1592 (statement of Sen. Leahy) (acknowledging that “heinous” crimes such as murder would warrant removal). This idea, incidentally, was not new; one Senator in the First Congress apparently assumed that impeachment would be the first recourse if a President were to commit a murder. IX DOCUMENTARY HISTORY OF THE FIRST FEDERAL CONGRESS, 1789–1790, THE DIARY OF WILLIAM MACLAY AND OTHER NOTES ON SENATE DEBATES 168 (Kenneth R. Bowling and Helen E. Veit, eds. 1988). 



Tell us again why pre-judgement bothers you now, but did not in 1998.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? He's an idiot and a coward. Now they just need about 30 more defectors to avoid impeachment. Not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment is a foregone conclusion.
> So is acquittal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is pathetic of the Senate to reach any conclusions *before* the trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trial = waste of $$ and time. Trump did not commit an impeachable offense. Impeachment was never designed for one party to use the vote to get rid of a president of another party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears Trump broke the law. That is an impeachable offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which law?
Click to expand...

The same law I've already shown you twice, lying fucking moron. Since you're too big of a lying fucking moron to understand it the first 2 times I showed you, why on Earth should I post it for you a third time just so you can't understand it again??


----------



## Faun

M14 Shooter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is pathetic of the Senate to reach a foregone conclusion *before* the trial.
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't think it was pathetic in 1998, when the house charged the President with actual federal felonies, the veracity of which was questioned by no one -- how is it pathetic now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? Did the Senate reach conclusions before the trial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Democrats surely did - "Obstruction and Perjury do not rise to the leve of an impeachable offense"
> Why does the pre-judgement bother you no w?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try harder next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps if you had tried at all....
> 
> The Clinton Impeachment
> 
> Footnotes:
> 903
> Some Senators who explained their acquittal votes rejected the idea that the particular crimes that President Clinton was alleged to have committed amounted to impeachable offenses (_see_, _e.g._, 145 CONG. REC. S1560 (daily ed. Feb. 12, 1999) (statement of Sen. Moynihan); id. at 1601 (statement of Sen. Lieberman)), some alleged failure of proof (_see_, _e.g._, id. at 1539 (statement of Sen. Specter); id. at 1581 (statement of Sen. Akaka)), and some cited both grounds (_see_, _e.g._, id. at S1578–91 (statement of Sen. Leahy), and id. at S1627 (statement of Sen. Hollings)).
> 
> 
> 904
> _See_, _e.g._, 145 CONG. REC. S1525 (daily ed. Feb. 12, 1999) (statement of Sen. Cleland) (accepting the proposition that murder and other crimes would qualify for impeachment and removal, but contending that “the current case does not reach the necessary high standard”); id. at S1533 (statement of Sen. Kyl) (impeachment cannot be limited to wrongful official conduct, but must include murder); and id. at S1592 (statement of Sen. Leahy) (acknowledging that “heinous” crimes such as murder would warrant removal). This idea, incidentally, was not new; one Senator in the First Congress apparently assumed that impeachment would be the first recourse if a President were to commit a murder. IX DOCUMENTARY HISTORY OF THE FIRST FEDERAL CONGRESS, 1789–1790, THE DIARY OF WILLIAM MACLAY AND OTHER NOTES ON SENATE DEBATES 168 (Kenneth R. Bowling and Helen E. Veit, eds. 1988).
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us again why pre-judgement bothers you now, but did not in 1998.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Putz... acquittal came *after* the trial, not *before*.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? He's an idiot and a coward. Now they just need about 30 more defectors to avoid impeachment. Not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment is a foregone conclusion.
> So is acquittal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is pathetic of the Senate to reach any conclusions *before* the trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trial = waste of $$ and time. Trump did not commit an impeachable offense. Impeachment was never designed for one party to use the vote to get rid of a president of another party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears Trump broke the law. That is an impeachable offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What law did he break? If you're so certain why does only one party think so and why do some on that party question impeachment and refuse to vote for it? Does not seem to be so obvious to me. With Clinton it was obvious but I was young and didn't care. Would you care at age 18? I thought it was stupid then. It is stupid now.
> 
> Let the voters decide. I appreciate all the information that has been provided.
Click to expand...

Trump can shoot someone on 5th Avenue and Rrpublicans would still blindly support him. And the law in question is §30121. As far as letting the voters decide, they'll get to do that anyway. The Congress' job is to impeach upon violating the law.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment is a foregone conclusion.
> So is acquittal.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is pathetic of the Senate to reach any conclusions *before* the trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trial = waste of $$ and time. Trump did not commit an impeachable offense. Impeachment was never designed for one party to use the vote to get rid of a president of another party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears Trump broke the law. That is an impeachable offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same law I've already shown you twice, lying fucking moron. Since you're too big of a lying fucking moron to understand it the first 2 times I showed you, why on Earth should I post it for you a third time just so you can't understand it again??
Click to expand...


*Per Alan Dershowitz - Constitutional Expert*

Dershowitz: The framers specifically mentioned four criteria -- high crimes, misdemeanors, treason and bribery -- and rejected terms like "abuse of power" as "explicit grounds for impeachment."


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment is a foregone conclusion.
> So is acquittal.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is pathetic of the Senate to reach any conclusions *before* the trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trial = waste of $$ and time. Trump did not commit an impeachable offense. Impeachment was never designed for one party to use the vote to get rid of a president of another party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears Trump broke the law. That is an impeachable offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What law did he break? If you're so certain why does only one party think so and why do some on that party question impeachment and refuse to vote for it? Does not seem to be so obvious to me. With Clinton it was obvious but I was young and didn't care. Would you care at age 18? I thought it was stupid then. It is stupid now.
> 
> Let the voters decide. I appreciate all the information that has been provided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump can shoot someone on 5th Avenue and Rrpublicans would still blindly support him. And the law in question is §30121. As far as letting the voters decide, they'll get to do that anyway. The Congress' job is to impeach upon violating the law.
Click to expand...


Are we talking like adults or using hyperbole? You decide, Fawn.


----------



## Faun

Oakley said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oakley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? He's an idiot and a coward. Now they just need about 30 more defectors to avoid impeachment. Not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment is a foregone conclusion.
> So is acquittal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is pathetic of the Senate to reach any conclusions *before* the trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When does trump leave the wh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometime between today and 1.20.2025
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2028 at the earliest
Click to expand...

LOL 

Even the Constitution is laughing at you. It states he can serve no more than two 4 year terms.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is pathetic of the Senate to reach any conclusions *before* the trial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trial = waste of $$ and time. Trump did not commit an impeachable offense. Impeachment was never designed for one party to use the vote to get rid of a president of another party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears Trump broke the law. That is an impeachable offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What law did he break? If you're so certain why does only one party think so and why do some on that party question impeachment and refuse to vote for it? Does not seem to be so obvious to me. With Clinton it was obvious but I was young and didn't care. Would you care at age 18? I thought it was stupid then. It is stupid now.
> 
> Let the voters decide. I appreciate all the information that has been provided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump can shoot someone on 5th Avenue and Rrpublicans would still blindly support him. And the law in question is §30121. As far as letting the voters decide, they'll get to do that anyway. The Congress' job is to impeach upon violating the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are we talking like adults or using hyperbole? You decide, Fawn.
Click to expand...

What hyperbole?


----------



## M14 Shooter

Faun said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't think it was pathetic in 1998, when the house charged the President with actual federal felonies, the veracity of which was questioned by no one -- how is it pathetic now?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Did the Senate reach conclusions before the trial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Democrats surely did - "Obstruction and Perjury do not rise to the leve of an impeachable offense"
> Why does the pre-judgement bother you no w?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try harder next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps if you had tried at all....
> 
> The Clinton Impeachment
> 
> Footnotes:
> 903
> Some Senators who explained their acquittal votes rejected the idea that the particular crimes that President Clinton was alleged to have committed amounted to impeachable offenses (_see_, _e.g._, 145 CONG. REC. S1560 (daily ed. Feb. 12, 1999) (statement of Sen. Moynihan); id. at 1601 (statement of Sen. Lieberman)), some alleged failure of proof (_see_, _e.g._, id. at 1539 (statement of Sen. Specter); id. at 1581 (statement of Sen. Akaka)), and some cited both grounds (_see_, _e.g._, id. at S1578–91 (statement of Sen. Leahy), and id. at S1627 (statement of Sen. Hollings)).
> 
> 
> 904
> _See_, _e.g._, 145 CONG. REC. S1525 (daily ed. Feb. 12, 1999) (statement of Sen. Cleland) (accepting the proposition that murder and other crimes would qualify for impeachment and removal, but contending that “the current case does not reach the necessary high standard”); id. at S1533 (statement of Sen. Kyl) (impeachment cannot be limited to wrongful official conduct, but must include murder); and id. at S1592 (statement of Sen. Leahy) (acknowledging that “heinous” crimes such as murder would warrant removal). This idea, incidentally, was not new; one Senator in the First Congress apparently assumed that impeachment would be the first recourse if a President were to commit a murder. IX DOCUMENTARY HISTORY OF THE FIRST FEDERAL CONGRESS, 1789–1790, THE DIARY OF WILLIAM MACLAY AND OTHER NOTES ON SENATE DEBATES 168 (Kenneth R. Bowling and Helen E. Veit, eds. 1988).
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us again why pre-judgement bothers you now, but did not in 1998.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> Putz... acquittal came *after* the trial, not *before*.
Click to expand...

Look at you, unable to pay attention....

The PRE-judgement by the Democrats was that the charges of federal felonies levied by the house did not rise to an impeachable offense; this was their conclusion BEFORE the trial took place.

Pre-judgement did not bother you in 1998 - why does it bother you now?


----------



## Faun

M14 Shooter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Did the Senate reach conclusions before the trial?
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats surely did - "Obstruction and Perjury do not rise to the leve of an impeachable offense"
> Why does the pre-judgement bother you no w?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try harder next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps if you had tried at all....
> 
> The Clinton Impeachment
> 
> Footnotes:
> 903
> Some Senators who explained their acquittal votes rejected the idea that the particular crimes that President Clinton was alleged to have committed amounted to impeachable offenses (_see_, _e.g._, 145 CONG. REC. S1560 (daily ed. Feb. 12, 1999) (statement of Sen. Moynihan); id. at 1601 (statement of Sen. Lieberman)), some alleged failure of proof (_see_, _e.g._, id. at 1539 (statement of Sen. Specter); id. at 1581 (statement of Sen. Akaka)), and some cited both grounds (_see_, _e.g._, id. at S1578–91 (statement of Sen. Leahy), and id. at S1627 (statement of Sen. Hollings)).
> 
> 
> 904
> _See_, _e.g._, 145 CONG. REC. S1525 (daily ed. Feb. 12, 1999) (statement of Sen. Cleland) (accepting the proposition that murder and other crimes would qualify for impeachment and removal, but contending that “the current case does not reach the necessary high standard”); id. at S1533 (statement of Sen. Kyl) (impeachment cannot be limited to wrongful official conduct, but must include murder); and id. at S1592 (statement of Sen. Leahy) (acknowledging that “heinous” crimes such as murder would warrant removal). This idea, incidentally, was not new; one Senator in the First Congress apparently assumed that impeachment would be the first recourse if a President were to commit a murder. IX DOCUMENTARY HISTORY OF THE FIRST FEDERAL CONGRESS, 1789–1790, THE DIARY OF WILLIAM MACLAY AND OTHER NOTES ON SENATE DEBATES 168 (Kenneth R. Bowling and Helen E. Veit, eds. 1988).
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us again why pre-judgement bothers you now, but did not in 1998.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> Putz... acquittal came *after* the trial, not *before*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at you, unable to pay attention....
> 
> The PRE-judgement by the Democrats was that the charges of federal felonies levied by the house did not rise to an impeachable offense; this was their conclusion BEFORE the trial took place.
> 
> Pre-judgement did not bother you in 1998 - why does it bother you now?
Click to expand...

You haven't actually shown prejudgment. You posted a quote that turned out you made up and then posted some reasons some Democrats gave for voting to acquit *after* the trial.

Whassamatter? You don't want to deal with the Senate now reaching conclusions *before* the trial? Are you going to keep diverting to 2 decades ago to avoid talking about this?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trial = waste of $$ and time. Trump did not commit an impeachable offense. Impeachment was never designed for one party to use the vote to get rid of a president of another party.
> 
> 
> 
> It appears Trump broke the law. That is an impeachable offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What law did he break? If you're so certain why does only one party think so and why do some on that party question impeachment and refuse to vote for it? Does not seem to be so obvious to me. With Clinton it was obvious but I was young and didn't care. Would you care at age 18? I thought it was stupid then. It is stupid now.
> 
> Let the voters decide. I appreciate all the information that has been provided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump can shoot someone on 5th Avenue and Rrpublicans would still blindly support him. And the law in question is §30121. As far as letting the voters decide, they'll get to do that anyway. The Congress' job is to impeach upon violating the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are we talking like adults or using hyperbole? You decide, Fawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What hyperbole?
Click to expand...


If he committed an overt crime he would be impeached. Don't be obtuse. In this case only one side of the aisle agrees and not unilaterally. It is partisan.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Faun said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats surely did - "Obstruction and Perjury do not rise to the leve of an impeachable offense"
> Why does the pre-judgement bother you no w?
> 
> 
> 
> Try harder next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps if you had tried at all....
> 
> The Clinton Impeachment
> 
> Footnotes:
> 903
> Some Senators who explained their acquittal votes rejected the idea that the particular crimes that President Clinton was alleged to have committed amounted to impeachable offenses (_see_, _e.g._, 145 CONG. REC. S1560 (daily ed. Feb. 12, 1999) (statement of Sen. Moynihan); id. at 1601 (statement of Sen. Lieberman)), some alleged failure of proof (_see_, _e.g._, id. at 1539 (statement of Sen. Specter); id. at 1581 (statement of Sen. Akaka)), and some cited both grounds (_see_, _e.g._, id. at S1578–91 (statement of Sen. Leahy), and id. at S1627 (statement of Sen. Hollings)).
> 
> 
> 904
> _See_, _e.g._, 145 CONG. REC. S1525 (daily ed. Feb. 12, 1999) (statement of Sen. Cleland) (accepting the proposition that murder and other crimes would qualify for impeachment and removal, but contending that “the current case does not reach the necessary high standard”); id. at S1533 (statement of Sen. Kyl) (impeachment cannot be limited to wrongful official conduct, but must include murder); and id. at S1592 (statement of Sen. Leahy) (acknowledging that “heinous” crimes such as murder would warrant removal). This idea, incidentally, was not new; one Senator in the First Congress apparently assumed that impeachment would be the first recourse if a President were to commit a murder. IX DOCUMENTARY HISTORY OF THE FIRST FEDERAL CONGRESS, 1789–1790, THE DIARY OF WILLIAM MACLAY AND OTHER NOTES ON SENATE DEBATES 168 (Kenneth R. Bowling and Helen E. Veit, eds. 1988).
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us again why pre-judgement bothers you now, but did not in 1998.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> Putz... acquittal came *after* the trial, not *before*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at you, unable to pay attention....
> 
> The PRE-judgement by the Democrats was that the charges of federal felonies levied by the house did not rise to an impeachable offense; this was their conclusion BEFORE the trial took place.
> 
> Pre-judgement did not bother you in 1998 - why does it bother you now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't actually shown prejudgment.
Click to expand...

Ah.  You lie to yourself.
That's why I had you on ignore.
Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Faun

M14 Shooter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try harder next time.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps if you had tried at all....
> 
> The Clinton Impeachment
> 
> Footnotes:
> 903
> Some Senators who explained their acquittal votes rejected the idea that the particular crimes that President Clinton was alleged to have committed amounted to impeachable offenses (_see_, _e.g._, 145 CONG. REC. S1560 (daily ed. Feb. 12, 1999) (statement of Sen. Moynihan); id. at 1601 (statement of Sen. Lieberman)), some alleged failure of proof (_see_, _e.g._, id. at 1539 (statement of Sen. Specter); id. at 1581 (statement of Sen. Akaka)), and some cited both grounds (_see_, _e.g._, id. at S1578–91 (statement of Sen. Leahy), and id. at S1627 (statement of Sen. Hollings)).
> 
> 
> 904
> _See_, _e.g._, 145 CONG. REC. S1525 (daily ed. Feb. 12, 1999) (statement of Sen. Cleland) (accepting the proposition that murder and other crimes would qualify for impeachment and removal, but contending that “the current case does not reach the necessary high standard”); id. at S1533 (statement of Sen. Kyl) (impeachment cannot be limited to wrongful official conduct, but must include murder); and id. at S1592 (statement of Sen. Leahy) (acknowledging that “heinous” crimes such as murder would warrant removal). This idea, incidentally, was not new; one Senator in the First Congress apparently assumed that impeachment would be the first recourse if a President were to commit a murder. IX DOCUMENTARY HISTORY OF THE FIRST FEDERAL CONGRESS, 1789–1790, THE DIARY OF WILLIAM MACLAY AND OTHER NOTES ON SENATE DEBATES 168 (Kenneth R. Bowling and Helen E. Veit, eds. 1988).
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us again why pre-judgement bothers you now, but did not in 1998.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> Putz... acquittal came *after* the trial, not *before*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at you, unable to pay attention....
> 
> The PRE-judgement by the Democrats was that the charges of federal felonies levied by the house did not rise to an impeachable offense; this was their conclusion BEFORE the trial took place.
> 
> Pre-judgement did not bother you in 1998 - why does it bother you now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't actually shown prejudgment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah.  You lie to yourself.
> That's why I had you on ignore.
> Thanks for the reminder.
Click to expand...

LOL 

I didn't lie just because you're a flaming imbecile. You have yet to quote anybody reaching conclusions from before Clinton's trial began.

But I an amused by a putz accusing me of lying after said putz posted a phony quote.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears Trump broke the law. That is an impeachable offense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What law did he break? If you're so certain why does only one party think so and why do some on that party question impeachment and refuse to vote for it? Does not seem to be so obvious to me. With Clinton it was obvious but I was young and didn't care. Would you care at age 18? I thought it was stupid then. It is stupid now.
> 
> Let the voters decide. I appreciate all the information that has been provided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump can shoot someone on 5th Avenue and Rrpublicans would still blindly support him. And the law in question is §30121. As far as letting the voters decide, they'll get to do that anyway. The Congress' job is to impeach upon violating the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are we talking like adults or using hyperbole? You decide, Fawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What hyperbole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he committed an overt crime he would be impeached. Don't be obtuse. In this case only one side of the aisle agrees and not unilaterally. It is partisan.
Click to expand...

How is soliciting a foreign national for something of value to his own campaign not an "overt crime?"

Oh, and by the way, it's looking very likely like he's getting impeached.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> What law did he break? If you're so certain why does only one party think so and why do some on that party question impeachment and refuse to vote for it? Does not seem to be so obvious to me. With Clinton it was obvious but I was young and didn't care. Would you care at age 18? I thought it was stupid then. It is stupid now.
> 
> Let the voters decide. I appreciate all the information that has been provided.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump can shoot someone on 5th Avenue and Rrpublicans would still blindly support him. And the law in question is §30121. As far as letting the voters decide, they'll get to do that anyway. The Congress' job is to impeach upon violating the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are we talking like adults or using hyperbole? You decide, Fawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What hyperbole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he committed an overt crime he would be impeached. Don't be obtuse. In this case only one side of the aisle agrees and not unilaterally. It is partisan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is soliciting a foreign national for something of value to his own campaign not an "overt crime?"
> 
> Oh, and by the way, it's looking very likely like he's getting impeached.
Click to expand...


Because you have to prove intent and there is no proof of intent. Yes, he is because it is political and in the Senate he will not get convicted. Because it is political. If it were not political it would be bi-partisan. If he "shot someone" as you alluded to then impeachment would be bi-partisan.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump can shoot someone on 5th Avenue and Rrpublicans would still blindly support him. And the law in question is §30121. As far as letting the voters decide, they'll get to do that anyway. The Congress' job is to impeach upon violating the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we talking like adults or using hyperbole? You decide, Fawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What hyperbole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he committed an overt crime he would be impeached. Don't be obtuse. In this case only one side of the aisle agrees and not unilaterally. It is partisan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is soliciting a foreign national for something of value to his own campaign not an "overt crime?"
> 
> Oh, and by the way, it's looking very likely like he's getting impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you have to prove intent and there is no proof of intent. Yes, he is because it is political and in the Senate he will not get convicted. Because it is political. If it were not political it would be bi-partisan. If he "shot someone" as you alluded to then impeachment would be bi-partisan.
Click to expand...

His intent was to have a political rival investigated. What else could his intent have been?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we talking like adults or using hyperbole? You decide, Fawn.
> 
> 
> 
> What hyperbole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he committed an overt crime he would be impeached. Don't be obtuse. In this case only one side of the aisle agrees and not unilaterally. It is partisan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is soliciting a foreign national for something of value to his own campaign not an "overt crime?"
> 
> Oh, and by the way, it's looking very likely like he's getting impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you have to prove intent and there is no proof of intent. Yes, he is because it is political and in the Senate he will not get convicted. Because it is political. If it were not political it would be bi-partisan. If he "shot someone" as you alluded to then impeachment would be bi-partisan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His intent was to have a political rival investigated. What else could his intent have been?
Click to expand...


Investigate what happened in 2016. He said do *us* a favor on the call. *Our country* has been through a lot. Never says me or my campaign. Now his intent could have been what you stated. But how do you prove that, especially after Comey is back tracking on the FISA and Burisma and withholding $1Bn by Biden until the prosecutor was removed did happen and getting Hunter a BOD gig, did happen. 

It is not cut and dry. Hence the parties are divided.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What hyperbole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he committed an overt crime he would be impeached. Don't be obtuse. In this case only one side of the aisle agrees and not unilaterally. It is partisan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is soliciting a foreign national for something of value to his own campaign not an "overt crime?"
> 
> Oh, and by the way, it's looking very likely like he's getting impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you have to prove intent and there is no proof of intent. Yes, he is because it is political and in the Senate he will not get convicted. Because it is political. If it were not political it would be bi-partisan. If he "shot someone" as you alluded to then impeachment would be bi-partisan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His intent was to have a political rival investigated. What else could his intent have been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Investigate what happened in 2016. He said do *us* a favor on the call. *Our country* has been through a lot. Never says me or my campaign. Now his intent could have been what you stated. But how do you prove that, especially after Comey is back tracking on the FISA and Burisma and withholding $1Bn by Biden until the prosecutor was removed did happen and getting Hunter a BOD gig, did happen.
> 
> It is not cut and dry. Hence the parties are divided.
Click to expand...

He didn't have to say "me" or "my campaign," as he named his political rival. And the proper channels to investigate Biden would have been through his own Department of Justice, not a foreign national, which is against the law.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he committed an overt crime he would be impeached. Don't be obtuse. In this case only one side of the aisle agrees and not unilaterally. It is partisan.
> 
> 
> 
> How is soliciting a foreign national for something of value to his own campaign not an "overt crime?"
> 
> Oh, and by the way, it's looking very likely like he's getting impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you have to prove intent and there is no proof of intent. Yes, he is because it is political and in the Senate he will not get convicted. Because it is political. If it were not political it would be bi-partisan. If he "shot someone" as you alluded to then impeachment would be bi-partisan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His intent was to have a political rival investigated. What else could his intent have been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Investigate what happened in 2016. He said do *us* a favor on the call. *Our country* has been through a lot. Never says me or my campaign. Now his intent could have been what you stated. But how do you prove that, especially after Comey is back tracking on the FISA and Burisma and withholding $1Bn by Biden until the prosecutor was removed did happen and getting Hunter a BOD gig, did happen.
> 
> It is not cut and dry. Hence the parties are divided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't have to say "me" or "my campaign," as he named his political rival. And the proper channels to investigate Biden would have been through his own Department of Justice, not a foreign national, which is against the law.
Click to expand...


Maybe but that is not how he operates. He said Barr will be in touch. Ultimately he did deliver the weapons and honestly he had zero foresight how the investigation would go and if Biden would be exonerated. Not enough to impeach but enough to educate the voters and let us decide in 2020.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we talking like adults or using hyperbole? You decide, Fawn.
> 
> 
> 
> What hyperbole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he committed an overt crime he would be impeached. Don't be obtuse. In this case only one side of the aisle agrees and not unilaterally. It is partisan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is soliciting a foreign national for something of value to his own campaign not an "overt crime?"
> 
> Oh, and by the way, it's looking very likely like he's getting impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you have to prove intent and there is no proof of intent. Yes, he is because it is political and in the Senate he will not get convicted. Because it is political. If it were not political it would be bi-partisan. If he "shot someone" as you alluded to then impeachment would be bi-partisan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His intent was to have a political rival investigated. What else could his intent have been?
Click to expand...

The fact that Biden is running for office is irrelevant.  The evidence shows that he committed a crime.  He doesn't become immune from prosecution that minute he decides to run for office.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he committed an overt crime he would be impeached. Don't be obtuse. In this case only one side of the aisle agrees and not unilaterally. It is partisan.
> 
> 
> 
> How is soliciting a foreign national for something of value to his own campaign not an "overt crime?"
> 
> Oh, and by the way, it's looking very likely like he's getting impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you have to prove intent and there is no proof of intent. Yes, he is because it is political and in the Senate he will not get convicted. Because it is political. If it were not political it would be bi-partisan. If he "shot someone" as you alluded to then impeachment would be bi-partisan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His intent was to have a political rival investigated. What else could his intent have been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Investigate what happened in 2016. He said do *us* a favor on the call. *Our country* has been through a lot. Never says me or my campaign. Now his intent could have been what you stated. But how do you prove that, especially after Comey is back tracking on the FISA and Burisma and withholding $1Bn by Biden until the prosecutor was removed did happen and getting Hunter a BOD gig, did happen.
> 
> It is not cut and dry. Hence the parties are divided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't have to say "me" or "my campaign," as he named his political rival. And the proper channels to investigate Biden would have been through his own Department of Justice, not a foreign national, which is against the law.
Click to expand...

The fact that he named Biden isn't a crime, moron.


----------



## Oakley

Faun said:


> Oakley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oakley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment is a foregone conclusion.
> So is acquittal.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is pathetic of the Senate to reach any conclusions *before* the trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When does trump leave the wh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometime between today and 1.20.2025
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2028 at the earliest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Even the Constitution is laughing at you. It states he can serve no more than two 4 year terms.
Click to expand...

You are not very smart, trump could be in the wh until 2032 or even longer.

The constitution allows this too

Play on


----------



## M14 Shooter

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What hyperbole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he committed an overt crime he would be impeached. Don't be obtuse. In this case only one side of the aisle agrees and not unilaterally. It is partisan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is soliciting a foreign national for something of value to his own campaign not an "overt crime?"
> 
> Oh, and by the way, it's looking very likely like he's getting impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you have to prove intent and there is no proof of intent. Yes, he is because it is political and in the Senate he will not get convicted. Because it is political. If it were not political it would be bi-partisan. If he "shot someone" as you alluded to then impeachment would be bi-partisan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His intent was to have a political rival investigated. What else could his intent have been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that Biden is running for office is irrelevant.  The evidence shows that he committed a crime.  He doesn't become immune from prosecution that minute he decides to run for office.
Click to expand...

Absolutely true.
The "investigating a political opponent" line currently used by the left is nothing but desperate spin, as they all agree a political opponent of an incumbent white house is not immune from investigation,


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we talking like adults or using hyperbole? You decide, Fawn.
> 
> 
> 
> What hyperbole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he committed an overt crime he would be impeached. Don't be obtuse. In this case only one side of the aisle agrees and not unilaterally. It is partisan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is soliciting a foreign national for something of value to his own campaign not an "overt crime?"
> 
> Oh, and by the way, it's looking very likely like he's getting impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you have to prove intent and there is no proof of intent. Yes, he is because it is political and in the Senate he will not get convicted. Because it is political. If it were not political it would be bi-partisan. If he "shot someone" as you alluded to then impeachment would be bi-partisan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His intent was to have a political rival investigated. What else could his intent have been?
Click to expand...

When did you acquire this ability to read minds?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is soliciting a foreign national for something of value to his own campaign not an "overt crime?"
> 
> Oh, and by the way, it's looking very likely like he's getting impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you have to prove intent and there is no proof of intent. Yes, he is because it is political and in the Senate he will not get convicted. Because it is political. If it were not political it would be bi-partisan. If he "shot someone" as you alluded to then impeachment would be bi-partisan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His intent was to have a political rival investigated. What else could his intent have been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Investigate what happened in 2016. He said do *us* a favor on the call. *Our country* has been through a lot. Never says me or my campaign. Now his intent could have been what you stated. But how do you prove that, especially after Comey is back tracking on the FISA and Burisma and withholding $1Bn by Biden until the prosecutor was removed did happen and getting Hunter a BOD gig, did happen.
> 
> It is not cut and dry. Hence the parties are divided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't have to say "me" or "my campaign," as he named his political rival. And the proper channels to investigate Biden would have been through his own Department of Justice, not a foreign national, which is against the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe but that is not how he operates. He said Barr will be in touch. Ultimately he did deliver the weapons and honestly he had zero foresight how the investigation would go and if Biden would be exonerated. Not enough to impeach but enough to educate the voters and let us decide in 2020.
Click to expand...

He lied to Zelensky when he said Barr will be in touch. Itvturned out he never told Barr about his conversation with Zelensky to investigate Biden.

And he only delivered the aid after a whistleblower filed a complaint that he was holding up the aid in exchange for favors. And that was 7 months after Congress approved it.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What hyperbole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he committed an overt crime he would be impeached. Don't be obtuse. In this case only one side of the aisle agrees and not unilaterally. It is partisan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is soliciting a foreign national for something of value to his own campaign not an "overt crime?"
> 
> Oh, and by the way, it's looking very likely like he's getting impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you have to prove intent and there is no proof of intent. Yes, he is because it is political and in the Senate he will not get convicted. Because it is political. If it were not political it would be bi-partisan. If he "shot someone" as you alluded to then impeachment would be bi-partisan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His intent was to have a political rival investigated. What else could his intent have been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that Biden is running for office is irrelevant.  The evidence shows that he committed a crime.  He doesn't become immune from prosecution that minute he decides to run for office.
Click to expand...

Slobbers the USMB lying fucking moron. You're not capable of keeping up, lying fucking moron. Remember? You keep asking me to post the same law over and over. My advice to you is to buzz the attending nurse to come change your drool cup and go back to staring at the wall.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you have to prove intent and there is no proof of intent. Yes, he is because it is political and in the Senate he will not get convicted. Because it is political. If it were not political it would be bi-partisan. If he "shot someone" as you alluded to then impeachment would be bi-partisan.
> 
> 
> 
> His intent was to have a political rival investigated. What else could his intent have been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Investigate what happened in 2016. He said do *us* a favor on the call. *Our country* has been through a lot. Never says me or my campaign. Now his intent could have been what you stated. But how do you prove that, especially after Comey is back tracking on the FISA and Burisma and withholding $1Bn by Biden until the prosecutor was removed did happen and getting Hunter a BOD gig, did happen.
> 
> It is not cut and dry. Hence the parties are divided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't have to say "me" or "my campaign," as he named his political rival. And the proper channels to investigate Biden would have been through his own Department of Justice, not a foreign national, which is against the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe but that is not how he operates. He said Barr will be in touch. Ultimately he did deliver the weapons and honestly he had zero foresight how the investigation would go and if Biden would be exonerated. Not enough to impeach but enough to educate the voters and let us decide in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lied to Zelensky when he said Barr will be in touch. Itvturned out he never told Barr about his conversation with Zelensky to investigate Biden.
> 
> And he only delivered the aid after a whistleblower filed a complaint that he was holding up the aid in exchange for favors. And that was 7 months after Congress approved it.
Click to expand...


He did and you have proof of his intent? No. You're guessing. This is fine and the voters should know but this is not enough to impeach. They are impeaching based on "abuse of power". Has there ever been a criminal prosecuted for this ever? No.

This is 100% political IMO and not at all logical. Again, Alan Dershowitz agrees with me. He is a legal expert. He is also a Democrat and a Clinton supporter.


----------



## Faun

Oakley said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oakley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oakley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is pathetic of the Senate to reach any conclusions *before* the trial.
> 
> 
> 
> When does trump leave the wh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometime between today and 1.20.2025
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2028 at the earliest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Even the Constitution is laughing at you. It states he can serve no more than two 4 year terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not very smart, trump could be in the wh until 2032 or even longer.
> 
> The constitution allows this too
> 
> Play on
Click to expand...

Not Donald Trump. He's limited to two 4 year terms.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he committed an overt crime he would be impeached. Don't be obtuse. In this case only one side of the aisle agrees and not unilaterally. It is partisan.
> 
> 
> 
> How is soliciting a foreign national for something of value to his own campaign not an "overt crime?"
> 
> Oh, and by the way, it's looking very likely like he's getting impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you have to prove intent and there is no proof of intent. Yes, he is because it is political and in the Senate he will not get convicted. Because it is political. If it were not political it would be bi-partisan. If he "shot someone" as you alluded to then impeachment would be bi-partisan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His intent was to have a political rival investigated. What else could his intent have been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that Biden is running for office is irrelevant.  The evidence shows that he committed a crime.  He doesn't become immune from prosecution that minute he decides to run for office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slobbers the USMB lying fucking moron. You're not capable of keeping up, lying fucking moron. Remember? You keep asking me to post the same law over and over. My advice to you is to buzz the attending nurse to come change your drool cup and go back to staring at the wall.
Click to expand...


None of the criteria advocated by the experts appear in the text of the Constitution, which limits the grounds for impeachment to *“treason, bribery or other high crimes and misdemeanors.”*


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What hyperbole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he committed an overt crime he would be impeached. Don't be obtuse. In this case only one side of the aisle agrees and not unilaterally. It is partisan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is soliciting a foreign national for something of value to his own campaign not an "overt crime?"
> 
> Oh, and by the way, it's looking very likely like he's getting impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you have to prove intent and there is no proof of intent. Yes, he is because it is political and in the Senate he will not get convicted. Because it is political. If it were not political it would be bi-partisan. If he "shot someone" as you alluded to then impeachment would be bi-partisan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His intent was to have a political rival investigated. What else could his intent have been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you acquire this ability to read minds?
Click to expand...

I read English, lying fucking moron.

_"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... "_​


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he committed an overt crime he would be impeached. Don't be obtuse. In this case only one side of the aisle agrees and not unilaterally. It is partisan.
> 
> 
> 
> How is soliciting a foreign national for something of value to his own campaign not an "overt crime?"
> 
> Oh, and by the way, it's looking very likely like he's getting impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you have to prove intent and there is no proof of intent. Yes, he is because it is political and in the Senate he will not get convicted. Because it is political. If it were not political it would be bi-partisan. If he "shot someone" as you alluded to then impeachment would be bi-partisan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His intent was to have a political rival investigated. What else could his intent have been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you acquire this ability to read minds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read English, lying fucking moron.
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... "_​
Click to expand...


Nothing wrong with that statement, especially since they have Biden on video doing it.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> His intent was to have a political rival investigated. What else could his intent have been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Investigate what happened in 2016. He said do *us* a favor on the call. *Our country* has been through a lot. Never says me or my campaign. Now his intent could have been what you stated. But how do you prove that, especially after Comey is back tracking on the FISA and Burisma and withholding $1Bn by Biden until the prosecutor was removed did happen and getting Hunter a BOD gig, did happen.
> 
> It is not cut and dry. Hence the parties are divided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't have to say "me" or "my campaign," as he named his political rival. And the proper channels to investigate Biden would have been through his own Department of Justice, not a foreign national, which is against the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe but that is not how he operates. He said Barr will be in touch. Ultimately he did deliver the weapons and honestly he had zero foresight how the investigation would go and if Biden would be exonerated. Not enough to impeach but enough to educate the voters and let us decide in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lied to Zelensky when he said Barr will be in touch. Itvturned out he never told Barr about his conversation with Zelensky to investigate Biden.
> 
> And he only delivered the aid after a whistleblower filed a complaint that he was holding up the aid in exchange for favors. And that was 7 months after Congress approved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did and you have proof of his intent? No. You're guessing. This is fine and the voters should know but this is not enough to impeach. They are impeaching based on "abuse of power". Has there ever been a criminal prosecuted for this ever? No.
> 
> This is 100% political IMO and not at all logical. Again, Alan Dershowitz agrees with me. He is a legal expert. He is also a Democrat and a Clinton supporter.
Click to expand...

What guessing? Trump didn't inform Barr. That's not a guess. Trump delivered the aid after the whistleblower filed a complaint he was withholding it. That's not a guess. Shit, Trump's own acting chief of staff admitted he was holding up the funds because of a favor trump asked of Zelensky....

_"Did he also mention to me in passing the corruption related to the DNC server? Absolutely. No question about that. But that’s it. *And that’s why we held up the money*." ~ Mick Mulvaney_​
_(emphasis added)_


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is soliciting a foreign national for something of value to his own campaign not an "overt crime?"
> 
> Oh, and by the way, it's looking very likely like he's getting impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you have to prove intent and there is no proof of intent. Yes, he is because it is political and in the Senate he will not get convicted. Because it is political. If it were not political it would be bi-partisan. If he "shot someone" as you alluded to then impeachment would be bi-partisan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His intent was to have a political rival investigated. What else could his intent have been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that Biden is running for office is irrelevant.  The evidence shows that he committed a crime.  He doesn't become immune from prosecution that minute he decides to run for office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slobbers the USMB lying fucking moron. You're not capable of keeping up, lying fucking moron. Remember? You keep asking me to post the same law over and over. My advice to you is to buzz the attending nurse to come change your drool cup and go back to staring at the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of the criteria advocated by the experts appear in the text of the Constitution, which limits the grounds for impeachment to *“treason, bribery or other high crimes and misdemeanors.”*
Click to expand...

^^^ too stupid.


----------



## Oakley

Faun said:


> Oakley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oakley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oakley said:
> 
> 
> 
> When does trump leave the wh
> 
> 
> 
> Sometime between today and 1.20.2025
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2028 at the earliest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Even the Constitution is laughing at you. It states he can serve no more than two 4 year terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not very smart, trump could be in the wh until 2032 or even longer.
> 
> The constitution allows this too
> 
> Play on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Donald Trump. He's limited to two 4 year terms.
Click to expand...

Glad you figured out your mistake


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he committed an overt crime he would be impeached. Don't be obtuse. In this case only one side of the aisle agrees and not unilaterally. It is partisan.
> 
> 
> 
> How is soliciting a foreign national for something of value to his own campaign not an "overt crime?"
> 
> Oh, and by the way, it's looking very likely like he's getting impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you have to prove intent and there is no proof of intent. Yes, he is because it is political and in the Senate he will not get convicted. Because it is political. If it were not political it would be bi-partisan. If he "shot someone" as you alluded to then impeachment would be bi-partisan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His intent was to have a political rival investigated. What else could his intent have been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that Biden is running for office is irrelevant.  The evidence shows that he committed a crime.  He doesn't become immune from prosecution that minute he decides to run for office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slobbers the USMB lying fucking moron. You're not capable of keeping up, lying fucking moron. Remember? You keep asking me to post the same law over and over. My advice to you is to buzz the attending nurse to come change your drool cup and go back to staring at the wall.
Click to expand...


You keep running away because you know your claim was horseshit.  Remember that?

The more viscous your attack, the more obvious it is that you know you have been caught lying.

You can't do logic and facts, so what choice do you have?


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Investigate what happened in 2016. He said do *us* a favor on the call. *Our country* has been through a lot. Never says me or my campaign. Now his intent could have been what you stated. But how do you prove that, especially after Comey is back tracking on the FISA and Burisma and withholding $1Bn by Biden until the prosecutor was removed did happen and getting Hunter a BOD gig, did happen.
> 
> It is not cut and dry. Hence the parties are divided.
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't have to say "me" or "my campaign," as he named his political rival. And the proper channels to investigate Biden would have been through his own Department of Justice, not a foreign national, which is against the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe but that is not how he operates. He said Barr will be in touch. Ultimately he did deliver the weapons and honestly he had zero foresight how the investigation would go and if Biden would be exonerated. Not enough to impeach but enough to educate the voters and let us decide in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lied to Zelensky when he said Barr will be in touch. Itvturned out he never told Barr about his conversation with Zelensky to investigate Biden.
> 
> And he only delivered the aid after a whistleblower filed a complaint that he was holding up the aid in exchange for favors. And that was 7 months after Congress approved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did and you have proof of his intent? No. You're guessing. This is fine and the voters should know but this is not enough to impeach. They are impeaching based on "abuse of power". Has there ever been a criminal prosecuted for this ever? No.
> 
> This is 100% political IMO and not at all logical. Again, Alan Dershowitz agrees with me. He is a legal expert. He is also a Democrat and a Clinton supporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What guessing? Trump didn't inform Barr. That's not a guess. Trump delivered the aid after the whistleblower filed a complaint he was withholding it. That's not a guess. Shit, Trump's own acting chief of staff admitted he was holding up the funds because of a favor trump asked of Zelensky....
> 
> _"Did he also mention to me in passing the corruption related to the DNC server? Absolutely. No question about that. But that’s it. *And that’s why we held up the money*." ~ Mick Mulvaney_​
> _(emphasis added)_
Click to expand...

The point is that at the time of the phone call Zelinski didn't know the aid was being held up.  In other words, Trump couldn't have been using it as leverage.  Of course, your brain damage prevents you from comprehending that.

Mulvaney didn't mention a "favor."  He mentioned corruption.  You reached a conclusion that isn't warranted by the facts.  Of course, that's your SOP, isn't it?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Investigate what happened in 2016. He said do *us* a favor on the call. *Our country* has been through a lot. Never says me or my campaign. Now his intent could have been what you stated. But how do you prove that, especially after Comey is back tracking on the FISA and Burisma and withholding $1Bn by Biden until the prosecutor was removed did happen and getting Hunter a BOD gig, did happen.
> 
> It is not cut and dry. Hence the parties are divided.
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't have to say "me" or "my campaign," as he named his political rival. And the proper channels to investigate Biden would have been through his own Department of Justice, not a foreign national, which is against the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe but that is not how he operates. He said Barr will be in touch. Ultimately he did deliver the weapons and honestly he had zero foresight how the investigation would go and if Biden would be exonerated. Not enough to impeach but enough to educate the voters and let us decide in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lied to Zelensky when he said Barr will be in touch. Itvturned out he never told Barr about his conversation with Zelensky to investigate Biden.
> 
> And he only delivered the aid after a whistleblower filed a complaint that he was holding up the aid in exchange for favors. And that was 7 months after Congress approved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did and you have proof of his intent? No. You're guessing. This is fine and the voters should know but this is not enough to impeach. They are impeaching based on "abuse of power". Has there ever been a criminal prosecuted for this ever? No.
> 
> This is 100% political IMO and not at all logical. Again, Alan Dershowitz agrees with me. He is a legal expert. He is also a Democrat and a Clinton supporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What guessing? Trump didn't inform Barr. That's not a guess. Trump delivered the aid after the whistleblower filed a complaint he was withholding it. That's not a guess. Shit, Trump's own acting chief of staff admitted he was holding up the funds because of a favor trump asked of Zelensky....
> 
> _"Did he also mention to me in passing the corruption related to the DNC server? Absolutely. No question about that. But that’s it. *And that’s why we held up the money*." ~ Mick Mulvaney_​
> _(emphasis added)_
Click to expand...


Again, he is allowed to do that. He also never specified when Barr would reach out to him. It doesn't trouble you at all that this is 100% partisan? Is every Republican in your POV just turning a blind eye?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you have to prove intent and there is no proof of intent. Yes, he is because it is political and in the Senate he will not get convicted. Because it is political. If it were not political it would be bi-partisan. If he "shot someone" as you alluded to then impeachment would be bi-partisan.
> 
> 
> 
> His intent was to have a political rival investigated. What else could his intent have been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that Biden is running for office is irrelevant.  The evidence shows that he committed a crime.  He doesn't become immune from prosecution that minute he decides to run for office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slobbers the USMB lying fucking moron. You're not capable of keeping up, lying fucking moron. Remember? You keep asking me to post the same law over and over. My advice to you is to buzz the attending nurse to come change your drool cup and go back to staring at the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of the criteria advocated by the experts appear in the text of the Constitution, which limits the grounds for impeachment to *“treason, bribery or other high crimes and misdemeanors.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ too stupid.
Click to expand...


It didn't take long for you to go into ad-hominems. Another victory for moi.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he committed an overt crime he would be impeached. Don't be obtuse. In this case only one side of the aisle agrees and not unilaterally. It is partisan.
> 
> 
> 
> How is soliciting a foreign national for something of value to his own campaign not an "overt crime?"
> 
> Oh, and by the way, it's looking very likely like he's getting impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you have to prove intent and there is no proof of intent. Yes, he is because it is political and in the Senate he will not get convicted. Because it is political. If it were not political it would be bi-partisan. If he "shot someone" as you alluded to then impeachment would be bi-partisan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His intent was to have a political rival investigated. What else could his intent have been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you acquire this ability to read minds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read English, lying fucking moron.
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... "_​
Click to expand...


Biden is a crook.  The fact that he's running for office is irrelevant.  Trump doesn't view the world through the same twisted lenses that you use.


----------



## bripat9643

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> His intent was to have a political rival investigated. What else could his intent have been?
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that Biden is running for office is irrelevant.  The evidence shows that he committed a crime.  He doesn't become immune from prosecution that minute he decides to run for office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slobbers the USMB lying fucking moron. You're not capable of keeping up, lying fucking moron. Remember? You keep asking me to post the same law over and over. My advice to you is to buzz the attending nurse to come change your drool cup and go back to staring at the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of the criteria advocated by the experts appear in the text of the Constitution, which limits the grounds for impeachment to *“treason, bribery or other high crimes and misdemeanors.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ too stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It didn't take long for you to go into ad-hominems. Another victory for moi.
Click to expand...


What would he post if it wasn't for personal attacks?  Facts and logic?


----------



## bripat9643

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't have to say "me" or "my campaign," as he named his political rival. And the proper channels to investigate Biden would have been through his own Department of Justice, not a foreign national, which is against the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe but that is not how he operates. He said Barr will be in touch. Ultimately he did deliver the weapons and honestly he had zero foresight how the investigation would go and if Biden would be exonerated. Not enough to impeach but enough to educate the voters and let us decide in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lied to Zelensky when he said Barr will be in touch. Itvturned out he never told Barr about his conversation with Zelensky to investigate Biden.
> 
> And he only delivered the aid after a whistleblower filed a complaint that he was holding up the aid in exchange for favors. And that was 7 months after Congress approved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did and you have proof of his intent? No. You're guessing. This is fine and the voters should know but this is not enough to impeach. They are impeaching based on "abuse of power". Has there ever been a criminal prosecuted for this ever? No.
> 
> This is 100% political IMO and not at all logical. Again, Alan Dershowitz agrees with me. He is a legal expert. He is also a Democrat and a Clinton supporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What guessing? Trump didn't inform Barr. That's not a guess. Trump delivered the aid after the whistleblower filed a complaint he was withholding it. That's not a guess. Shit, Trump's own acting chief of staff admitted he was holding up the funds because of a favor trump asked of Zelensky....
> 
> _"Did he also mention to me in passing the corruption related to the DNC server? Absolutely. No question about that. But that’s it. *And that’s why we held up the money*." ~ Mick Mulvaney_​
> _(emphasis added)_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, he is allowed to do that. He also never specified when Barr would reach out to him. It doesn't trouble you at all that this is 100% partisan? Is every Republican in your POV just turning a blind eye?
Click to expand...


FAUX is 100% partisan and a 100% liar, so why would that bother him?


----------



## Faun

Oakley said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oakley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oakley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometime between today and 1.20.2025
> 
> 
> 
> 2028 at the earliest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Even the Constitution is laughing at you. It states he can serve no more than two 4 year terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not very smart, trump could be in the wh until 2032 or even longer.
> 
> The constitution allows this too
> 
> Play on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Donald Trump. He's limited to two 4 year terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you figured out your mistake
Click to expand...

No mistake, Frannie.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is soliciting a foreign national for something of value to his own campaign not an "overt crime?"
> 
> Oh, and by the way, it's looking very likely like he's getting impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you have to prove intent and there is no proof of intent. Yes, he is because it is political and in the Senate he will not get convicted. Because it is political. If it were not political it would be bi-partisan. If he "shot someone" as you alluded to then impeachment would be bi-partisan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His intent was to have a political rival investigated. What else could his intent have been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that Biden is running for office is irrelevant.  The evidence shows that he committed a crime.  He doesn't become immune from prosecution that minute he decides to run for office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slobbers the USMB lying fucking moron. You're not capable of keeping up, lying fucking moron. Remember? You keep asking me to post the same law over and over. My advice to you is to buzz the attending nurse to come change your drool cup and go back to staring at the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep running away because you know your claim was horseshit.  Remember that?
> 
> The more viscous your attack, the more obvious it is that you know you have been caught lying.
> 
> You can't do logic and facts, so what choice do you have?
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

I ran away from nothing, lying fucking moron.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't have to say "me" or "my campaign," as he named his political rival. And the proper channels to investigate Biden would have been through his own Department of Justice, not a foreign national, which is against the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe but that is not how he operates. He said Barr will be in touch. Ultimately he did deliver the weapons and honestly he had zero foresight how the investigation would go and if Biden would be exonerated. Not enough to impeach but enough to educate the voters and let us decide in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lied to Zelensky when he said Barr will be in touch. Itvturned out he never told Barr about his conversation with Zelensky to investigate Biden.
> 
> And he only delivered the aid after a whistleblower filed a complaint that he was holding up the aid in exchange for favors. And that was 7 months after Congress approved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did and you have proof of his intent? No. You're guessing. This is fine and the voters should know but this is not enough to impeach. They are impeaching based on "abuse of power". Has there ever been a criminal prosecuted for this ever? No.
> 
> This is 100% political IMO and not at all logical. Again, Alan Dershowitz agrees with me. He is a legal expert. He is also a Democrat and a Clinton supporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What guessing? Trump didn't inform Barr. That's not a guess. Trump delivered the aid after the whistleblower filed a complaint he was withholding it. That's not a guess. Shit, Trump's own acting chief of staff admitted he was holding up the funds because of a favor trump asked of Zelensky....
> 
> _"Did he also mention to me in passing the corruption related to the DNC server? Absolutely. No question about that. But that’s it. *And that’s why we held up the money*." ~ Mick Mulvaney_​
> _(emphasis added)_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is that at the time of the phone call Zelinski didn't know the aid was being held up.  In other words, Trump couldn't have been using it as leverage.  Of course, your brain damage prevents you from comprehending that.
> 
> Mulvaney didn't mention a "favor."  He mentioned corruption.  You reached a conclusion that isn't warranted by the facts.  Of course, that's your SOP, isn't it?
Click to expand...

Holding up the funds doesn't even matter, lying fucking moron. Trump still asked for campaign help from a foreign national.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe but that is not how he operates. He said Barr will be in touch. Ultimately he did deliver the weapons and honestly he had zero foresight how the investigation would go and if Biden would be exonerated. Not enough to impeach but enough to educate the voters and let us decide in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> He lied to Zelensky when he said Barr will be in touch. Itvturned out he never told Barr about his conversation with Zelensky to investigate Biden.
> 
> And he only delivered the aid after a whistleblower filed a complaint that he was holding up the aid in exchange for favors. And that was 7 months after Congress approved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did and you have proof of his intent? No. You're guessing. This is fine and the voters should know but this is not enough to impeach. They are impeaching based on "abuse of power". Has there ever been a criminal prosecuted for this ever? No.
> 
> This is 100% political IMO and not at all logical. Again, Alan Dershowitz agrees with me. He is a legal expert. He is also a Democrat and a Clinton supporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What guessing? Trump didn't inform Barr. That's not a guess. Trump delivered the aid after the whistleblower filed a complaint he was withholding it. That's not a guess. Shit, Trump's own acting chief of staff admitted he was holding up the funds because of a favor trump asked of Zelensky....
> 
> _"Did he also mention to me in passing the corruption related to the DNC server? Absolutely. No question about that. But that’s it. *And that’s why we held up the money*." ~ Mick Mulvaney_​
> _(emphasis added)_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is that at the time of the phone call Zelinski didn't know the aid was being held up.  In other words, Trump couldn't have been using it as leverage.  Of course, your brain damage prevents you from comprehending that.
> 
> Mulvaney didn't mention a "favor."  He mentioned corruption.  You reached a conclusion that isn't warranted by the facts.  Of course, that's your SOP, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holding up the funds doesn't even matter, lying fucking moron. Trump still asked for campaign help from a foreign national.
Click to expand...


When did he use the words "campaign"?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't have to say "me" or "my campaign," as he named his political rival. And the proper channels to investigate Biden would have been through his own Department of Justice, not a foreign national, which is against the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe but that is not how he operates. He said Barr will be in touch. Ultimately he did deliver the weapons and honestly he had zero foresight how the investigation would go and if Biden would be exonerated. Not enough to impeach but enough to educate the voters and let us decide in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lied to Zelensky when he said Barr will be in touch. Itvturned out he never told Barr about his conversation with Zelensky to investigate Biden.
> 
> And he only delivered the aid after a whistleblower filed a complaint that he was holding up the aid in exchange for favors. And that was 7 months after Congress approved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did and you have proof of his intent? No. You're guessing. This is fine and the voters should know but this is not enough to impeach. They are impeaching based on "abuse of power". Has there ever been a criminal prosecuted for this ever? No.
> 
> This is 100% political IMO and not at all logical. Again, Alan Dershowitz agrees with me. He is a legal expert. He is also a Democrat and a Clinton supporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What guessing? Trump didn't inform Barr. That's not a guess. Trump delivered the aid after the whistleblower filed a complaint he was withholding it. That's not a guess. Shit, Trump's own acting chief of staff admitted he was holding up the funds because of a favor trump asked of Zelensky....
> 
> _"Did he also mention to me in passing the corruption related to the DNC server? Absolutely. No question about that. But that’s it. *And that’s why we held up the money*." ~ Mick Mulvaney_​
> _(emphasis added)_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, he is allowed to do that. He also never specified when Barr would reach out to him. It doesn't trouble you at all that this is 100% partisan? Is every Republican in your POV just turning a blind eye?
Click to expand...

He's not allowed to solicit help towards his campaign from a foreign national. And at least until this became public in late September, he never mentioned it to Barr.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe but that is not how he operates. He said Barr will be in touch. Ultimately he did deliver the weapons and honestly he had zero foresight how the investigation would go and if Biden would be exonerated. Not enough to impeach but enough to educate the voters and let us decide in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> He lied to Zelensky when he said Barr will be in touch. Itvturned out he never told Barr about his conversation with Zelensky to investigate Biden.
> 
> And he only delivered the aid after a whistleblower filed a complaint that he was holding up the aid in exchange for favors. And that was 7 months after Congress approved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did and you have proof of his intent? No. You're guessing. This is fine and the voters should know but this is not enough to impeach. They are impeaching based on "abuse of power". Has there ever been a criminal prosecuted for this ever? No.
> 
> This is 100% political IMO and not at all logical. Again, Alan Dershowitz agrees with me. He is a legal expert. He is also a Democrat and a Clinton supporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What guessing? Trump didn't inform Barr. That's not a guess. Trump delivered the aid after the whistleblower filed a complaint he was withholding it. That's not a guess. Shit, Trump's own acting chief of staff admitted he was holding up the funds because of a favor trump asked of Zelensky....
> 
> _"Did he also mention to me in passing the corruption related to the DNC server? Absolutely. No question about that. But that’s it. *And that’s why we held up the money*." ~ Mick Mulvaney_​
> _(emphasis added)_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, he is allowed to do that. He also never specified when Barr would reach out to him. It doesn't trouble you at all that this is 100% partisan? Is every Republican in your POV just turning a blind eye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not allowed to solicit help towards his campaign from a foreign national. And at least until this became public in late September, he never mentioned it to Barr.
Click to expand...


He mentioned it on the phone call with all present to hear. He released the transcript. Again, when did use the words "campaign"?


----------



## Oakley

Faun said:


> Oakley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oakley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oakley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2028 at the earliest
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Even the Constitution is laughing at you. It states he can serve no more than two 4 year terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not very smart, trump could be in the wh until 2032 or even longer.
> 
> The constitution allows this too
> 
> Play on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Donald Trump. He's limited to two 4 year terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you figured out your mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No mistake, Frannie.
Click to expand...

Then explain how trump can not run in 2024 

You are really simple


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> His intent was to have a political rival investigated. What else could his intent have been?
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that Biden is running for office is irrelevant.  The evidence shows that he committed a crime.  He doesn't become immune from prosecution that minute he decides to run for office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slobbers the USMB lying fucking moron. You're not capable of keeping up, lying fucking moron. Remember? You keep asking me to post the same law over and over. My advice to you is to buzz the attending nurse to come change your drool cup and go back to staring at the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of the criteria advocated by the experts appear in the text of the Constitution, which limits the grounds for impeachment to *“treason, bribery or other high crimes and misdemeanors.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ too stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It didn't take long for you to go into ad-hominems. Another victory for moi.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

If you _think_ calling you out for saying something completely stupid is a victory for you, then more power to ya.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is soliciting a foreign national for something of value to his own campaign not an "overt crime?"
> 
> Oh, and by the way, it's looking very likely like he's getting impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you have to prove intent and there is no proof of intent. Yes, he is because it is political and in the Senate he will not get convicted. Because it is political. If it were not political it would be bi-partisan. If he "shot someone" as you alluded to then impeachment would be bi-partisan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His intent was to have a political rival investigated. What else could his intent have been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you acquire this ability to read minds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read English, lying fucking moron.
> 
> _"Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you can look into it... "_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden is a crook.  The fact that he's running for office is irrelevant.  Trump doesn't view the world through the same twisted lenses that you use.
Click to expand...

LOL 

Your hallucinations are noted, lying fucking moron.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He lied to Zelensky when he said Barr will be in touch. Itvturned out he never told Barr about his conversation with Zelensky to investigate Biden.
> 
> And he only delivered the aid after a whistleblower filed a complaint that he was holding up the aid in exchange for favors. And that was 7 months after Congress approved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did and you have proof of his intent? No. You're guessing. This is fine and the voters should know but this is not enough to impeach. They are impeaching based on "abuse of power". Has there ever been a criminal prosecuted for this ever? No.
> 
> This is 100% political IMO and not at all logical. Again, Alan Dershowitz agrees with me. He is a legal expert. He is also a Democrat and a Clinton supporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What guessing? Trump didn't inform Barr. That's not a guess. Trump delivered the aid after the whistleblower filed a complaint he was withholding it. That's not a guess. Shit, Trump's own acting chief of staff admitted he was holding up the funds because of a favor trump asked of Zelensky....
> 
> _"Did he also mention to me in passing the corruption related to the DNC server? Absolutely. No question about that. But that’s it. *And that’s why we held up the money*." ~ Mick Mulvaney_​
> _(emphasis added)_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is that at the time of the phone call Zelinski didn't know the aid was being held up.  In other words, Trump couldn't have been using it as leverage.  Of course, your brain damage prevents you from comprehending that.
> 
> Mulvaney didn't mention a "favor."  He mentioned corruption.  You reached a conclusion that isn't warranted by the facts.  Of course, that's your SOP, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holding up the funds doesn't even matter, lying fucking moron. Trump still asked for campaign help from a foreign national.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did he use the words "campaign"?
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

_"I didn't kill the victim, your honor, the gun did."_

Moron, he didn't have to say the word, "campaign." When he asked for Zelensky to investigate s political rival, he was asking for Zelensky to interfere with our election. It doesn't even matter if Zelensky understood that -- Trump still asked him to investigate a political rival.

Your desperation is growing.


----------



## Faun

Oakley said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oakley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oakley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Even the Constitution is laughing at you. It states he can serve no more than two 4 year terms.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not very smart, trump could be in the wh until 2032 or even longer.
> 
> The constitution allows this too
> 
> Play on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Donald Trump. He's limited to two 4 year terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you figured out your mistake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No mistake, Frannie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then explain how trump can not run in 2024
> 
> You are really simple
Click to expand...

Because like every president since Eisenhower, Crazy Donald cannot be elected president more than twice.

You freaks are truly demented.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

This thread is closed.  It has run its course and you aren't even on the topic of impeachment anymore


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

I'm reopening at Faun's request, but keep it to impeachment, please, as opposed to trolling back and forth about term limits


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that Biden is running for office is irrelevant.  The evidence shows that he committed a crime.  He doesn't become immune from prosecution that minute he decides to run for office.
> 
> 
> 
> Slobbers the USMB lying fucking moron. You're not capable of keeping up, lying fucking moron. Remember? You keep asking me to post the same law over and over. My advice to you is to buzz the attending nurse to come change your drool cup and go back to staring at the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of the criteria advocated by the experts appear in the text of the Constitution, which limits the grounds for impeachment to *“treason, bribery or other high crimes and misdemeanors.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ too stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It didn't take long for you to go into ad-hominems. Another victory for moi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If you _think_ calling you out for saying something completely stupid is a victory for you, then more power to ya.
Click to expand...


Something stupid is subjective. I am only stating facts here. The FACT that this is 100% partisan should worry us all.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I'm reopening at Faun's request, but keep it to impeachment, please, as opposed to trolling back and forth about term limits



I need listen to your advice more often...especially the advice on engaging crazy people.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slobbers the USMB lying fucking moron. You're not capable of keeping up, lying fucking moron. Remember? You keep asking me to post the same law over and over. My advice to you is to buzz the attending nurse to come change your drool cup and go back to staring at the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of the criteria advocated by the experts appear in the text of the Constitution, which limits the grounds for impeachment to *“treason, bribery or other high crimes and misdemeanors.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ too stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It didn't take long for you to go into ad-hominems. Another victory for moi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If you _think_ calling you out for saying something completely stupid is a victory for you, then more power to ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Something stupid is subjective. I am only stating facts here. The FACT that this is 100% partisan should worry us all.
Click to expand...

You actually claimed impeachment is limited to _“treason, bribery or other high crimes and misdemeanors.”_

That's retarded. It's not limited to statutes. "High crimes and misdemeanors" applies to a violation of public trust, such as *abuse of power.*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of the criteria advocated by the experts appear in the text of the Constitution, which limits the grounds for impeachment to *“treason, bribery or other high crimes and misdemeanors.”*
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ too stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It didn't take long for you to go into ad-hominems. Another victory for moi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If you _think_ calling you out for saying something completely stupid is a victory for you, then more power to ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Something stupid is subjective. I am only stating facts here. The FACT that this is 100% partisan should worry us all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually claimed impeachment is limited to _“treason, bribery or other high crimes and misdemeanors.”_
> 
> That's retarded. It's not limited to statutes. "High crimes and misdemeanors" applies to a violation of public trust, such as *abuse of power.*
Click to expand...


No. Not "I".

That was a quote from Alan Dershowitz. I am not an attorney. My bad if I did not state it was a quote.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

M14 Shooter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? He's an idiot and a coward. Now they just need about 30 more defectors to avoid impeachment. Not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment is a foregone conclusion.
> So is acquittal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is pathetic of the Senate to reach a foregone conclusion *before* the trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't think it was pathetic in 1998, when the house charged the President with actual federal felonies, the veracity of which was questioned by no one -- how is it pathetic now?
Click to expand...

Clinton to not compromise national security and sell out the country for personal political gain.


----------



## M14 Shooter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? He's an idiot and a coward. Now they just need about 30 more defectors to avoid impeachment. Not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment is a foregone conclusion.
> So is acquittal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is pathetic of the Senate to reach a foregone conclusion *before* the trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't think it was pathetic in 1998, when the house charged the President with actual federal felonies, the veracity of which was questioned by no one -- how is it pathetic now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clinton to not compromise national security and sell out the country for personal political gain.
Click to expand...

Correct - Clinton, without question from or by anyone, committed two federal felonies while in office, both for personal and political gain.
Why don't you see this as worse?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? He's an idiot and a coward. Now they just need about 30 more defectors to avoid impeachment. Not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment is a foregone conclusion.
> So is acquittal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is pathetic of the Senate to reach any conclusions *before* the trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trial = waste of $$ and time. Trump did not commit an impeachable offense. Impeachment was never designed for one party to use the vote to get rid of a president of another party.
Click to expand...

No, you're right. It was intended to protect the Republic from threats to democracy and the influence of foreign powers


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? He's an idiot and a coward. Now they just need about 30 more defectors to avoid impeachment. Not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment is a foregone conclusion.
> So is acquittal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is pathetic of the Senate to reach any conclusions *before* the trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trial = waste of $$ and time. Trump did not commit an impeachable offense. Impeachment was never designed for one party to use the vote to get rid of a president of another party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you're right. It was intended to protect the Republic from threats to democracy and the influence of foreign powers
Click to expand...


Nope. That is not true either.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ too stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't take long for you to go into ad-hominems. Another victory for moi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If you _think_ calling you out for saying something completely stupid is a victory for you, then more power to ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Something stupid is subjective. I am only stating facts here. The FACT that this is 100% partisan should worry us all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually claimed impeachment is limited to _“treason, bribery or other high crimes and misdemeanors.”_
> 
> That's retarded. It's not limited to statutes. "High crimes and misdemeanors" applies to a violation of public trust, such as *abuse of power.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Not "I".
> 
> That was a quote from Alan Dershowitz. I am not an attorney. My bad if I did not state it was a quote.
Click to expand...

It matters not who said it. Maybe you just misunderstood him or maybe you quoted him out of context.

_What are “high crimes and misdemeanors”? On first hearing this phrase, many people probably think that it is just an 18th century way of saying “felonies and misdemeanors.” Felonies are major crimes and misdemeanors are lesser crimes. If this interpretation were correct, “high crimes and misdemeanors” would simply mean any crime. *But this interpretation is mistaken.*

[...]

After the Constitutional Convention, the Constitution had to be ratified by the states. Alexander Hamilton, James Madison, and John Jay wrote a series of essays, known as the Federalist Papers, urging support of the Constitution. In Federalist No. 65, Hamilton explained impeachment. He defined impeachable offenses as “those offences which proceed from the misconduct of public men, or in other words from the abuse or violation of some public trust. They are of a nature which may with peculiar propriety be denominated political, as they relate chiefly to injuries done immediately to the society itself.”

more..._​


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

AzogtheDefiler said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? He's an idiot and a coward. Now they just need about 30 more defectors to avoid impeachment. Not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment is a foregone conclusion.
> So is acquittal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is pathetic of the Senate to reach any conclusions *before* the trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trial = waste of $$ and time. Trump did not commit an impeachable offense. Impeachment was never designed for one party to use the vote to get rid of a president of another party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you're right. It was intended to protect the Republic from threats to democracy and the influence of foreign powers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That is not true either.
Click to expand...

Because you say so?  I'm calling an appeal to ignorance logical fallacy on that one


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

AzogtheDefiler said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? He's an idiot and a coward. Now they just need about 30 more defectors to avoid impeachment. Not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment is a foregone conclusion.
> So is acquittal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is pathetic of the Senate to reach any conclusions *before* the trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trial = waste of $$ and time. Trump did not commit an impeachable offense. Impeachment was never designed for one party to use the vote to get rid of a president of another party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you're right. It was intended to protect the Republic from threats to democracy and the influence of foreign powers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That is not true either.
Click to expand...

In todays news:

House Judiciary Committee Releases Report Detailing Impeachment Charges | HuffPost

Detailing its case against the nation’s 45th president, the Judiciary panel released a 650-page report just after midnight. It said Trump “betrayed the nation by abusing his high office to enlist a foreign power in corrupting democratic elections.”

POLITICS 
12/16/2019 08:50 am ET   *Updated* 2 hours ago
*House Judiciary Committee Releases Report Detailing Impeachment Charges*
The report said President Donald Trump “betrayed the nation by abusing his high office to enlist a foreign power in corrupting democratic elections.”




Lisa Mascaro and Jonathan Lemire





WASHINGTON (AP) — Bolstering its case for impeaching President Donald Trump, a House panel released a lengthy report Monday detailing its rationale for the charges and accusing Trump of betraying the nation for his own political gain.

Trump faces two articles of impeachment by House Democrats: abuse of power and obstruction of Congress. They point to Trump pressuring Ukraine to investigate 2020 political rival Joe Biden while withholding as leverage military aid the country relies to counter Russia as well as his efforts to block the House investigation.

Last chance to become a HuffPost founding member!
Sign up for membership to become a founding member and help shape HuffPost’s next chapter
Yes, I want to support HuffPost
The House will vote Wednesday on the impeachment articles approved last week by the House Judiciary panel. The vote is all but certain to result in Trump’s impeachment, though he’s expected to be acquitted in a Senate trial.

Detailing its case against the nation’s 45th president, the Judiciary panel released a 650-page report just after midnight. It said Trump “betrayed the nation by abusing his high office to enlist a foreign power in corrupting democratic elections.”
                          They are coming for him!!




ASSOCIATED PRESS
Chairman Jerrold Nadler, D-N.Y. leaves a House Judiciary Committee markup after passing both articles of impeachment, accusing President Donald Trump of abusing power and obstruction of Congress, Friday, Dec. 13, 2019, on Capitol Hill in Washington. (AP Photo/Andrew Harnik)


> The panel summarized the evidence for impeachment compiled by the House intelligence committee, and said Trump “has demonstrated he will remain a threat to national security and the Constitution if allowed to remain in office.”
> 
> Trump, by refusing to cooperate with the House impeachment inquiry, violated the Constitution’s system of checks and balances, the report said.


----------



## M14 Shooter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> In todays news:
> House Judiciary Committee Releases Report Detailing Impeachment Charges | HuffPost


Yeah?  So?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't take long for you to go into ad-hominems. Another victory for moi.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If you _think_ calling you out for saying something completely stupid is a victory for you, then more power to ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Something stupid is subjective. I am only stating facts here. The FACT that this is 100% partisan should worry us all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually claimed impeachment is limited to _“treason, bribery or other high crimes and misdemeanors.”_
> 
> That's retarded. It's not limited to statutes. "High crimes and misdemeanors" applies to a violation of public trust, such as *abuse of power.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Not "I".
> 
> That was a quote from Alan Dershowitz. I am not an attorney. My bad if I did not state it was a quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It matters not who said it. Maybe you just misunderstood him or maybe you quoted him out of context.
> 
> _What are “high crimes and misdemeanors”? On first hearing this phrase, many people probably think that it is just an 18th century way of saying “felonies and misdemeanors.” Felonies are major crimes and misdemeanors are lesser crimes. If this interpretation were correct, “high crimes and misdemeanors” would simply mean any crime. *But this interpretation is mistaken.*
> 
> [...]
> 
> After the Constitutional Convention, the Constitution had to be ratified by the states. Alexander Hamilton, James Madison, and John Jay wrote a series of essays, known as the Federalist Papers, urging support of the Constitution. In Federalist No. 65, Hamilton explained impeachment. He defined impeachable offenses as “those offences which proceed from the misconduct of public men, or in other words from the abuse or violation of some public trust. They are of a nature which may with peculiar propriety be denominated political, as they relate chiefly to injuries done immediately to the society itself.”
> 
> more..._​
Click to expand...



Look, Fawn, I am not an attorney. Dershowitz is a local guy, a Harvard guy, he is a smart dude. He is not a Trump guy. I believe him over partisan politicians and news persons. You do as you wish. 


ALAN DERSHOWITZ (AUTHOR): Well, first of all, I want to thank every veteran who served and protected us. Today is a day that we ought to take very, very seriously. Second, I don't know what's in the second transcript. But there are two issues: What happened on those phone calls, and is there any possibility that there is an impeachable offense? Let's get to the second one first — the answer is no. There is no possibility. Take the worst, worst, worst-case scenario — the president abused his foreign policy power to gain political advantage. H*ow many presidents have done that over time? It's not among the listed impeachable offenses. It's not a crime — *
*
VARNEY: It's not a high crime or misdemeanor.

DERSHOWITZ: It's not any kind of a crime.* It may be a political sin — that's a good reason for deciding who to vote for — but it's not a good reason for removing a duly-elected president. The Framers had a debate about this, and they rejected the concept of "maladministration" as a ground for impeachment. You need to show bribery, treason, or high crimes and misdemeanors. And even in the worst-case scenario by the phone call, it's not there.

*DERSHOWITZ: Look, I'm a liberal Democrat.* I think the worst thing the Democrats can do is have a vote for impeachment. Then the president wins in the Senate. He then uses that to help him win the election, and the Democrats no longer have anything to hold over him for the second term — because nobody's going to go forward with a second impeachment. So it's the most foolish thing, from a Democratic point of view, to impeach the president. But the Democrats have shown that they're prepared to engage in foolishness, for minimum political advantage, so he may be impeached.

VARNEY: But once again, *there is no legal basis for this impeachment?*

*DERSHOWITZ: It would be unconstitutional to impeach the president on these grounds.* And the message has to be, *Congress is not above the law. They keep saying the president's not above the law. *That's right. Congress is not above the law. They can't make it up as they go along. They can't make up crimes. We've had people saying, “Oh, disclosing the name of the whistleblower would be a crime" — no, it's not. *Obstruction of justice — that's not a crime. Collusion — that's not a crime. The phone call — that's not a crime. You can't just make it up. To have a crime, you have to find something in the statute book that existed before the actions took place, and that was clear and unequivocal. It's just not there.*


*
Alan Dershowitz: It’s “unconstitutional” to impeach Trump
*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment is a foregone conclusion.
> So is acquittal.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is pathetic of the Senate to reach any conclusions *before* the trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trial = waste of $$ and time. Trump did not commit an impeachable offense. Impeachment was never designed for one party to use the vote to get rid of a president of another party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you're right. It was intended to protect the Republic from threats to democracy and the influence of foreign powers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That is not true either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you say so?  I'm calling an appeal to ignorance logical fallacy on that one
Click to expand...


I am not a lawyer. I believe Alan Dershowitz, who is and probably one of the best of our generation. Well yours. He is old like you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment is a foregone conclusion.
> So is acquittal.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is pathetic of the Senate to reach any conclusions *before* the trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trial = waste of $$ and time. Trump did not commit an impeachable offense. Impeachment was never designed for one party to use the vote to get rid of a president of another party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you're right. It was intended to protect the Republic from threats to democracy and the influence of foreign powers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That is not true either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In todays news:
> 
> House Judiciary Committee Releases Report Detailing Impeachment Charges | HuffPost
> 
> Detailing its case against the nation’s 45th president, the Judiciary panel released a 650-page report just after midnight. It said Trump “betrayed the nation by abusing his high office to enlist a foreign power in corrupting democratic elections.”
> 
> POLITICS
> 12/16/2019 08:50 am ET   *Updated* 2 hours ago
> *House Judiciary Committee Releases Report Detailing Impeachment Charges*
> The report said President Donald Trump “betrayed the nation by abusing his high office to enlist a foreign power in corrupting democratic elections.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa Mascaro and Jonathan Lemire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — Bolstering its case for impeaching President Donald Trump, a House panel released a lengthy report Monday detailing its rationale for the charges and accusing Trump of betraying the nation for his own political gain.
> 
> Trump faces two articles of impeachment by House Democrats: abuse of power and obstruction of Congress. They point to Trump pressuring Ukraine to investigate 2020 political rival Joe Biden while withholding as leverage military aid the country relies to counter Russia as well as his efforts to block the House investigation.
> 
> Last chance to become a HuffPost founding member!
> Sign up for membership to become a founding member and help shape HuffPost’s next chapter
> Yes, I want to support HuffPost
> The House will vote Wednesday on the impeachment articles approved last week by the House Judiciary panel. The vote is all but certain to result in Trump’s impeachment, though he’s expected to be acquitted in a Senate trial.
> 
> Detailing its case against the nation’s 45th president, the Judiciary panel released a 650-page report just after midnight. It said Trump “betrayed the nation by abusing his high office to enlist a foreign power in corrupting democratic elections.”
> They are coming for him!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASSOCIATED PRESS
> Chairman Jerrold Nadler, D-N.Y. leaves a House Judiciary Committee markup after passing both articles of impeachment, accusing President Donald Trump of abusing power and obstruction of Congress, Friday, Dec. 13, 2019, on Capitol Hill in Washington. (AP Photo/Andrew Harnik)
> 
> 
> 
> The panel summarized the evidence for impeachment compiled by the House intelligence committee, and said Trump “has demonstrated he will remain a threat to national security and the Constitution if allowed to remain in office.”
> 
> Trump, by refusing to cooperate with the House impeachment inquiry, violated the Constitution’s system of checks and balances, the report said.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You are no patriot.


DERSHOWITZ: It would be unconstitutional to impeach the president on these grounds. And the message has to be, Congress is not above the law. They keep saying the president's not above the law. That's right. Congress is not above the law. They can't make it up as they go along. They can't make up crimes. We've had people saying, “Oh, disclosing the name of the whistleblower would be a crime" — no, it's not. Obstruction of justice — that's not a crime. Collusion — that's not a crime. The phone call — that's not a crime. You can't just make it up. To have a crime, you have to find something in the statute book that existed before the actions took place, and that was clear and unequivocal. It's just not there.


----------



## bripat9643

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment is a foregone conclusion.
> So is acquittal.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is pathetic of the Senate to reach any conclusions *before* the trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trial = waste of $$ and time. Trump did not commit an impeachable offense. Impeachment was never designed for one party to use the vote to get rid of a president of another party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you're right. It was intended to protect the Republic from threats to democracy and the influence of foreign powers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That is not true either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you say so?  I'm calling an appeal to ignorance logical fallacy on that one
Click to expand...

That isn't what an appeal to ignorance is.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> If you _think_ calling you out for saying something completely stupid is a victory for you, then more power to ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something stupid is subjective. I am only stating facts here. The FACT that this is 100% partisan should worry us all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually claimed impeachment is limited to _“treason, bribery or other high crimes and misdemeanors.”_
> 
> That's retarded. It's not limited to statutes. "High crimes and misdemeanors" applies to a violation of public trust, such as *abuse of power.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Not "I".
> 
> That was a quote from Alan Dershowitz. I am not an attorney. My bad if I did not state it was a quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It matters not who said it. Maybe you just misunderstood him or maybe you quoted him out of context.
> 
> _What are “high crimes and misdemeanors”? On first hearing this phrase, many people probably think that it is just an 18th century way of saying “felonies and misdemeanors.” Felonies are major crimes and misdemeanors are lesser crimes. If this interpretation were correct, “high crimes and misdemeanors” would simply mean any crime. *But this interpretation is mistaken.*
> 
> [...]
> 
> After the Constitutional Convention, the Constitution had to be ratified by the states. Alexander Hamilton, James Madison, and John Jay wrote a series of essays, known as the Federalist Papers, urging support of the Constitution. In Federalist No. 65, Hamilton explained impeachment. He defined impeachable offenses as “those offences which proceed from the misconduct of public men, or in other words from the abuse or violation of some public trust. They are of a nature which may with peculiar propriety be denominated political, as they relate chiefly to injuries done immediately to the society itself.”
> 
> more..._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look, Fawn, I am not an attorney. Dershowitz is a local guy, a Harvard guy, he is a smart dude. He is not a Trump guy. I believe him over partisan politicians and news persons. You do as you wish.
> 
> 
> ALAN DERSHOWITZ (AUTHOR): Well, first of all, I want to thank every veteran who served and protected us. Today is a day that we ought to take very, very seriously. Second, I don't know what's in the second transcript. But there are two issues: What happened on those phone calls, and is there any possibility that there is an impeachable offense? Let's get to the second one first — the answer is no. There is no possibility. Take the worst, worst, worst-case scenario — the president abused his foreign policy power to gain political advantage. H*ow many presidents have done that over time? It's not among the listed impeachable offenses. It's not a crime —
> 
> VARNEY: It's not a high crime or misdemeanor.
> 
> DERSHOWITZ: It's not any kind of a crime.* It may be a political sin — that's a good reason for deciding who to vote for — but it's not a good reason for removing a duly-elected president. The Framers had a debate about this, and they rejected the concept of "maladministration" as a ground for impeachment. You need to show bribery, treason, or high crimes and misdemeanors. And even in the worst-case scenario by the phone call, it's not there.
> 
> *DERSHOWITZ: Look, I'm a liberal Democrat.* I think the worst thing the Democrats can do is have a vote for impeachment. Then the president wins in the Senate. He then uses that to help him win the election, and the Democrats no longer have anything to hold over him for the second term — because nobody's going to go forward with a second impeachment. So it's the most foolish thing, from a Democratic point of view, to impeach the president. But the Democrats have shown that they're prepared to engage in foolishness, for minimum political advantage, so he may be impeached.
> 
> VARNEY: But once again, *there is no legal basis for this impeachment?*
> 
> *DERSHOWITZ: It would be unconstitutional to impeach the president on these grounds.* And the message has to be, *Congress is not above the law. They keep saying the president's not above the law. *That's right. Congress is not above the law. They can't make it up as they go along. They can't make up crimes. We've had people saying, “Oh, disclosing the name of the whistleblower would be a crime" — no, it's not. *Obstruction of justice — that's not a crime. Collusion — that's not a crime. The phone call — that's not a crime. You can't just make it up. To have a crime, you have to find something in the statute book that existed before the actions took place, and that was clear and unequivocal. It's just not there.*
> 
> 
> *
> Alan Dershowitz: It’s “unconstitutional” to impeach Trump*
Click to expand...

That's laughable. Obstruction of justice is not a crime? The statute I posted earlier is not a crime?

And he's just flat out wrong, "abuse of power" is an impeachable offense even though there's no statute. This is now the third time in history abuse of power has been drawn up as an article of impeachment. Who knows why you _think_ Dershowitz knows more than three separate Congresses?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something stupid is subjective. I am only stating facts here. The FACT that this is 100% partisan should worry us all.
> 
> 
> 
> You actually claimed impeachment is limited to _“treason, bribery or other high crimes and misdemeanors.”_
> 
> That's retarded. It's not limited to statutes. "High crimes and misdemeanors" applies to a violation of public trust, such as *abuse of power.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Not "I".
> 
> That was a quote from Alan Dershowitz. I am not an attorney. My bad if I did not state it was a quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It matters not who said it. Maybe you just misunderstood him or maybe you quoted him out of context.
> 
> _What are “high crimes and misdemeanors”? On first hearing this phrase, many people probably think that it is just an 18th century way of saying “felonies and misdemeanors.” Felonies are major crimes and misdemeanors are lesser crimes. If this interpretation were correct, “high crimes and misdemeanors” would simply mean any crime. *But this interpretation is mistaken.*
> 
> [...]
> 
> After the Constitutional Convention, the Constitution had to be ratified by the states. Alexander Hamilton, James Madison, and John Jay wrote a series of essays, known as the Federalist Papers, urging support of the Constitution. In Federalist No. 65, Hamilton explained impeachment. He defined impeachable offenses as “those offences which proceed from the misconduct of public men, or in other words from the abuse or violation of some public trust. They are of a nature which may with peculiar propriety be denominated political, as they relate chiefly to injuries done immediately to the society itself.”
> 
> more..._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look, Fawn, I am not an attorney. Dershowitz is a local guy, a Harvard guy, he is a smart dude. He is not a Trump guy. I believe him over partisan politicians and news persons. You do as you wish.
> 
> 
> ALAN DERSHOWITZ (AUTHOR): Well, first of all, I want to thank every veteran who served and protected us. Today is a day that we ought to take very, very seriously. Second, I don't know what's in the second transcript. But there are two issues: What happened on those phone calls, and is there any possibility that there is an impeachable offense? Let's get to the second one first — the answer is no. There is no possibility. Take the worst, worst, worst-case scenario — the president abused his foreign policy power to gain political advantage. H*ow many presidents have done that over time? It's not among the listed impeachable offenses. It's not a crime —
> 
> VARNEY: It's not a high crime or misdemeanor.
> 
> DERSHOWITZ: It's not any kind of a crime.* It may be a political sin — that's a good reason for deciding who to vote for — but it's not a good reason for removing a duly-elected president. The Framers had a debate about this, and they rejected the concept of "maladministration" as a ground for impeachment. You need to show bribery, treason, or high crimes and misdemeanors. And even in the worst-case scenario by the phone call, it's not there.
> 
> *DERSHOWITZ: Look, I'm a liberal Democrat.* I think the worst thing the Democrats can do is have a vote for impeachment. Then the president wins in the Senate. He then uses that to help him win the election, and the Democrats no longer have anything to hold over him for the second term — because nobody's going to go forward with a second impeachment. So it's the most foolish thing, from a Democratic point of view, to impeach the president. But the Democrats have shown that they're prepared to engage in foolishness, for minimum political advantage, so he may be impeached.
> 
> VARNEY: But once again, *there is no legal basis for this impeachment?*
> 
> *DERSHOWITZ: It would be unconstitutional to impeach the president on these grounds.* And the message has to be, *Congress is not above the law. They keep saying the president's not above the law. *That's right. Congress is not above the law. They can't make it up as they go along. They can't make up crimes. We've had people saying, “Oh, disclosing the name of the whistleblower would be a crime" — no, it's not. *Obstruction of justice — that's not a crime. Collusion — that's not a crime. The phone call — that's not a crime. You can't just make it up. To have a crime, you have to find something in the statute book that existed before the actions took place, and that was clear and unequivocal. It's just not there.*
> 
> 
> *
> Alan Dershowitz: It’s “unconstitutional” to impeach Trump*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's laughable. Obstruction of justice is not a crime? The statute I posted earlier is not a crime?
> 
> And he's just flat out wrong, "abuse of power" is an impeachable offense even though there's no statute. This is now the third time in history abuse of power has been drawn up as an article of impeachment. Who knows why you _think_ Dershowitz knows more than three separate Congresses?
Click to expand...

I believe him over you. He is no Trump lover. He is a Democrat. He taught constitutional law at the best law school in the world, Harvard. My legal credentials do not measure up to his and neither do yours. That would be like me telling a heart surgeon he was wrong about a heart condition. Do you at least see where I am coming from here?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You actually claimed impeachment is limited to _“treason, bribery or other high crimes and misdemeanors.”_
> 
> That's retarded. It's not limited to statutes. "High crimes and misdemeanors" applies to a violation of public trust, such as *abuse of power.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Not "I".
> 
> That was a quote from Alan Dershowitz. I am not an attorney. My bad if I did not state it was a quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It matters not who said it. Maybe you just misunderstood him or maybe you quoted him out of context.
> 
> _What are “high crimes and misdemeanors”? On first hearing this phrase, many people probably think that it is just an 18th century way of saying “felonies and misdemeanors.” Felonies are major crimes and misdemeanors are lesser crimes. If this interpretation were correct, “high crimes and misdemeanors” would simply mean any crime. *But this interpretation is mistaken.*
> 
> [...]
> 
> After the Constitutional Convention, the Constitution had to be ratified by the states. Alexander Hamilton, James Madison, and John Jay wrote a series of essays, known as the Federalist Papers, urging support of the Constitution. In Federalist No. 65, Hamilton explained impeachment. He defined impeachable offenses as “those offences which proceed from the misconduct of public men, or in other words from the abuse or violation of some public trust. They are of a nature which may with peculiar propriety be denominated political, as they relate chiefly to injuries done immediately to the society itself.”
> 
> more..._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look, Fawn, I am not an attorney. Dershowitz is a local guy, a Harvard guy, he is a smart dude. He is not a Trump guy. I believe him over partisan politicians and news persons. You do as you wish.
> 
> 
> ALAN DERSHOWITZ (AUTHOR): Well, first of all, I want to thank every veteran who served and protected us. Today is a day that we ought to take very, very seriously. Second, I don't know what's in the second transcript. But there are two issues: What happened on those phone calls, and is there any possibility that there is an impeachable offense? Let's get to the second one first — the answer is no. There is no possibility. Take the worst, worst, worst-case scenario — the president abused his foreign policy power to gain political advantage. H*ow many presidents have done that over time? It's not among the listed impeachable offenses. It's not a crime —
> 
> VARNEY: It's not a high crime or misdemeanor.
> 
> DERSHOWITZ: It's not any kind of a crime.* It may be a political sin — that's a good reason for deciding who to vote for — but it's not a good reason for removing a duly-elected president. The Framers had a debate about this, and they rejected the concept of "maladministration" as a ground for impeachment. You need to show bribery, treason, or high crimes and misdemeanors. And even in the worst-case scenario by the phone call, it's not there.
> 
> *DERSHOWITZ: Look, I'm a liberal Democrat.* I think the worst thing the Democrats can do is have a vote for impeachment. Then the president wins in the Senate. He then uses that to help him win the election, and the Democrats no longer have anything to hold over him for the second term — because nobody's going to go forward with a second impeachment. So it's the most foolish thing, from a Democratic point of view, to impeach the president. But the Democrats have shown that they're prepared to engage in foolishness, for minimum political advantage, so he may be impeached.
> 
> VARNEY: But once again, *there is no legal basis for this impeachment?*
> 
> *DERSHOWITZ: It would be unconstitutional to impeach the president on these grounds.* And the message has to be, *Congress is not above the law. They keep saying the president's not above the law. *That's right. Congress is not above the law. They can't make it up as they go along. They can't make up crimes. We've had people saying, “Oh, disclosing the name of the whistleblower would be a crime" — no, it's not. *Obstruction of justice — that's not a crime. Collusion — that's not a crime. The phone call — that's not a crime. You can't just make it up. To have a crime, you have to find something in the statute book that existed before the actions took place, and that was clear and unequivocal. It's just not there.*
> 
> 
> *
> Alan Dershowitz: It’s “unconstitutional” to impeach Trump*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's laughable. Obstruction of justice is not a crime? The statute I posted earlier is not a crime?
> 
> And he's just flat out wrong, "abuse of power" is an impeachable offense even though there's no statute. This is now the third time in history abuse of power has been drawn up as an article of impeachment. Who knows why you _think_ Dershowitz knows more than three separate Congresses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe him over you. He is no Trump lover. He is a Democrat. He taught constitutional law at the best law school in the world, Harvard. My legal credentials do not measure up to his and neither do yours. That would be like me telling a heart surgeon he was wrong about a heart condition. Do you at least see where I am coming from here?
Click to expand...

You do have a brain, don't you? You are capable of answering questions without legal advice from Dershowitz, can't you?

1. Is obstruction of justice a crime, yes or no?

2. Is Trump even being impeached over obstruction of justice, yes or no?

3. Is §30121 a crime, yes or no?

These are some questions I would hope you're able to answer. If not, then you're not even qualified to post on this forum.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Not "I".
> 
> That was a quote from Alan Dershowitz. I am not an attorney. My bad if I did not state it was a quote.
> 
> 
> 
> It matters not who said it. Maybe you just misunderstood him or maybe you quoted him out of context.
> 
> _What are “high crimes and misdemeanors”? On first hearing this phrase, many people probably think that it is just an 18th century way of saying “felonies and misdemeanors.” Felonies are major crimes and misdemeanors are lesser crimes. If this interpretation were correct, “high crimes and misdemeanors” would simply mean any crime. *But this interpretation is mistaken.*
> 
> [...]
> 
> After the Constitutional Convention, the Constitution had to be ratified by the states. Alexander Hamilton, James Madison, and John Jay wrote a series of essays, known as the Federalist Papers, urging support of the Constitution. In Federalist No. 65, Hamilton explained impeachment. He defined impeachable offenses as “those offences which proceed from the misconduct of public men, or in other words from the abuse or violation of some public trust. They are of a nature which may with peculiar propriety be denominated political, as they relate chiefly to injuries done immediately to the society itself.”
> 
> more..._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look, Fawn, I am not an attorney. Dershowitz is a local guy, a Harvard guy, he is a smart dude. He is not a Trump guy. I believe him over partisan politicians and news persons. You do as you wish.
> 
> 
> ALAN DERSHOWITZ (AUTHOR): Well, first of all, I want to thank every veteran who served and protected us. Today is a day that we ought to take very, very seriously. Second, I don't know what's in the second transcript. But there are two issues: What happened on those phone calls, and is there any possibility that there is an impeachable offense? Let's get to the second one first — the answer is no. There is no possibility. Take the worst, worst, worst-case scenario — the president abused his foreign policy power to gain political advantage. H*ow many presidents have done that over time? It's not among the listed impeachable offenses. It's not a crime —
> 
> VARNEY: It's not a high crime or misdemeanor.
> 
> DERSHOWITZ: It's not any kind of a crime.* It may be a political sin — that's a good reason for deciding who to vote for — but it's not a good reason for removing a duly-elected president. The Framers had a debate about this, and they rejected the concept of "maladministration" as a ground for impeachment. You need to show bribery, treason, or high crimes and misdemeanors. And even in the worst-case scenario by the phone call, it's not there.
> 
> *DERSHOWITZ: Look, I'm a liberal Democrat.* I think the worst thing the Democrats can do is have a vote for impeachment. Then the president wins in the Senate. He then uses that to help him win the election, and the Democrats no longer have anything to hold over him for the second term — because nobody's going to go forward with a second impeachment. So it's the most foolish thing, from a Democratic point of view, to impeach the president. But the Democrats have shown that they're prepared to engage in foolishness, for minimum political advantage, so he may be impeached.
> 
> VARNEY: But once again, *there is no legal basis for this impeachment?*
> 
> *DERSHOWITZ: It would be unconstitutional to impeach the president on these grounds.* And the message has to be, *Congress is not above the law. They keep saying the president's not above the law. *That's right. Congress is not above the law. They can't make it up as they go along. They can't make up crimes. We've had people saying, “Oh, disclosing the name of the whistleblower would be a crime" — no, it's not. *Obstruction of justice — that's not a crime. Collusion — that's not a crime. The phone call — that's not a crime. You can't just make it up. To have a crime, you have to find something in the statute book that existed before the actions took place, and that was clear and unequivocal. It's just not there.*
> 
> 
> *
> Alan Dershowitz: It’s “unconstitutional” to impeach Trump*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's laughable. Obstruction of justice is not a crime? The statute I posted earlier is not a crime?
> 
> And he's just flat out wrong, "abuse of power" is an impeachable offense even though there's no statute. This is now the third time in history abuse of power has been drawn up as an article of impeachment. Who knows why you _think_ Dershowitz knows more than three separate Congresses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe him over you. He is no Trump lover. He is a Democrat. He taught constitutional law at the best law school in the world, Harvard. My legal credentials do not measure up to his and neither do yours. That would be like me telling a heart surgeon he was wrong about a heart condition. Do you at least see where I am coming from here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do have a brain, don't you? You are capable of answering questions without legal advice from Dershowitz, can't you?
> 
> 1. Is obstruction of justice a crime, yes or no?
> 
> 2. Is Trump even being impeached over obstruction of justice, yes or no?
> 
> 3. Is §30121 a crime, yes or no?
> 
> These are some questions I would hope you're able to answer. If not, then you're not even qualified to post on this forum.
Click to expand...

I am not a lawyer. Dershowitz is and if he says no then I agree. You don’t get to decide who posts here the mods do. You’re one of the stupidest people on this forum. I am Shocked you know how to tie your shoes. Don’t ever question me about my logic and common sense. You obviously cannot have a pleasant and civil debate. You’re a dickhead leftist. Fortunately you’re old and won’t be around much longer.


----------



## Billiejeens

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment is a foregone conclusion.
> So is acquittal.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is pathetic of the Senate to reach any conclusions *before* the trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trial = waste of $$ and time. Trump did not commit an impeachable offense. Impeachment was never designed for one party to use the vote to get rid of a president of another party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you're right. It was intended to protect the Republic from threats to democracy and the influence of foreign powers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That is not true either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In todays news:
> 
> House Judiciary Committee Releases Report Detailing Impeachment Charges | HuffPost
> 
> Detailing its case against the nation’s 45th president, the Judiciary panel released a 650-page report just after midnight. It said Trump “betrayed the nation by abusing his high office to enlist a foreign power in corrupting democratic elections.”
> 
> POLITICS
> 12/16/2019 08:50 am ET   *Updated* 2 hours ago
> *House Judiciary Committee Releases Report Detailing Impeachment Charges*
> The report said President Donald Trump “betrayed the nation by abusing his high office to enlist a foreign power in corrupting democratic elections.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa Mascaro and Jonathan Lemire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — Bolstering its case for impeaching President Donald Trump, a House panel released a lengthy report Monday detailing its rationale for the charges and accusing Trump of betraying the nation for his own political gain.
> 
> Trump faces two articles of impeachment by House Democrats: abuse of power and obstruction of Congress. They point to Trump pressuring Ukraine to investigate 2020 political rival Joe Biden while withholding as leverage military aid the country relies to counter Russia as well as his efforts to block the House investigation.
> 
> Last chance to become a HuffPost founding member!
> Sign up for membership to become a founding member and help shape HuffPost’s next chapter
> Yes, I want to support HuffPost
> The House will vote Wednesday on the impeachment articles approved last week by the House Judiciary panel. The vote is all but certain to result in Trump’s impeachment, though he’s expected to be acquitted in a Senate trial.
> 
> Detailing its case against the nation’s 45th president, the Judiciary panel released a 650-page report just after midnight. It said Trump “betrayed the nation by abusing his high office to enlist a foreign power in corrupting democratic elections.”
> They are coming for him!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASSOCIATED PRESS
> Chairman Jerrold Nadler, D-N.Y. leaves a House Judiciary Committee markup after passing both articles of impeachment, accusing President Donald Trump of abusing power and obstruction of Congress, Friday, Dec. 13, 2019, on Capitol Hill in Washington. (AP Photo/Andrew Harnik)
> 
> 
> 
> The panel summarized the evidence for impeachment compiled by the House intelligence committee, and said Trump “has demonstrated he will remain a threat to national security and the Constitution if allowed to remain in office.”
> 
> Trump, by refusing to cooperate with the House impeachment inquiry, violated the Constitution’s system of checks and balances, the report said.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



They are coming for him - I laugh.

I laugh hardest at the Obstruction of Congress

Congress: give us what we want.
President:  I am exercising my Constitutional right to have the SCOTUS decide a dispute between 2 equal branches of Govt.
Congress:  Obstruction!

One has to be a total moron  to believe that one.
I know that the Maddow guy didn't tell you that the President can do that- so you don't believe it.
Tis true.

The other charge is simply crazy talk.


----------



## Billiejeens

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It matters not who said it. Maybe you just misunderstood him or maybe you quoted him out of context.
> 
> _What are “high crimes and misdemeanors”? On first hearing this phrase, many people probably think that it is just an 18th century way of saying “felonies and misdemeanors.” Felonies are major crimes and misdemeanors are lesser crimes. If this interpretation were correct, “high crimes and misdemeanors” would simply mean any crime. *But this interpretation is mistaken.*
> 
> [...]
> 
> After the Constitutional Convention, the Constitution had to be ratified by the states. Alexander Hamilton, James Madison, and John Jay wrote a series of essays, known as the Federalist Papers, urging support of the Constitution. In Federalist No. 65, Hamilton explained impeachment. He defined impeachable offenses as “those offences which proceed from the misconduct of public men, or in other words from the abuse or violation of some public trust. They are of a nature which may with peculiar propriety be denominated political, as they relate chiefly to injuries done immediately to the society itself.”
> 
> more..._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, Fawn, I am not an attorney. Dershowitz is a local guy, a Harvard guy, he is a smart dude. He is not a Trump guy. I believe him over partisan politicians and news persons. You do as you wish.
> 
> 
> ALAN DERSHOWITZ (AUTHOR): Well, first of all, I want to thank every veteran who served and protected us. Today is a day that we ought to take very, very seriously. Second, I don't know what's in the second transcript. But there are two issues: What happened on those phone calls, and is there any possibility that there is an impeachable offense? Let's get to the second one first — the answer is no. There is no possibility. Take the worst, worst, worst-case scenario — the president abused his foreign policy power to gain political advantage. H*ow many presidents have done that over time? It's not among the listed impeachable offenses. It's not a crime —
> 
> VARNEY: It's not a high crime or misdemeanor.
> 
> DERSHOWITZ: It's not any kind of a crime.* It may be a political sin — that's a good reason for deciding who to vote for — but it's not a good reason for removing a duly-elected president. The Framers had a debate about this, and they rejected the concept of "maladministration" as a ground for impeachment. You need to show bribery, treason, or high crimes and misdemeanors. And even in the worst-case scenario by the phone call, it's not there.
> 
> *DERSHOWITZ: Look, I'm a liberal Democrat.* I think the worst thing the Democrats can do is have a vote for impeachment. Then the president wins in the Senate. He then uses that to help him win the election, and the Democrats no longer have anything to hold over him for the second term — because nobody's going to go forward with a second impeachment. So it's the most foolish thing, from a Democratic point of view, to impeach the president. But the Democrats have shown that they're prepared to engage in foolishness, for minimum political advantage, so he may be impeached.
> 
> VARNEY: But once again, *there is no legal basis for this impeachment?*
> 
> *DERSHOWITZ: It would be unconstitutional to impeach the president on these grounds.* And the message has to be, *Congress is not above the law. They keep saying the president's not above the law. *That's right. Congress is not above the law. They can't make it up as they go along. They can't make up crimes. We've had people saying, “Oh, disclosing the name of the whistleblower would be a crime" — no, it's not. *Obstruction of justice — that's not a crime. Collusion — that's not a crime. The phone call — that's not a crime. You can't just make it up. To have a crime, you have to find something in the statute book that existed before the actions took place, and that was clear and unequivocal. It's just not there.*
> 
> 
> *
> Alan Dershowitz: It’s “unconstitutional” to impeach Trump*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's laughable. Obstruction of justice is not a crime? The statute I posted earlier is not a crime?
> 
> And he's just flat out wrong, "abuse of power" is an impeachable offense even though there's no statute. This is now the third time in history abuse of power has been drawn up as an article of impeachment. Who knows why you _think_ Dershowitz knows more than three separate Congresses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe him over you. He is no Trump lover. He is a Democrat. He taught constitutional law at the best law school in the world, Harvard. My legal credentials do not measure up to his and neither do yours. That would be like me telling a heart surgeon he was wrong about a heart condition. Do you at least see where I am coming from here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do have a brain, don't you? You are capable of answering questions without legal advice from Dershowitz, can't you?
> 
> 1. Is obstruction of justice a crime, yes or no?
> 
> 2. Is Trump even being impeached over obstruction of justice, yes or no?
> 
> 3. Is §30121 a crime, yes or no?
> 
> These are some questions I would hope you're able to answer. If not, then you're not even qualified to post on this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a lawyer. Dershowitz is and if he says no then I agree. You don’t get to decide who posts here the mods do. You’re one of the stupidest people on this forum. I am Shocked you know how to tie your shoes. Don’t ever question me about my logic and common sense. You obviously cannot have a pleasant and civil debate. You’re a dickhead leftist. Fortunately you’re old and won’t be around much longer.
Click to expand...




"You’re one of the stupidest people on this forum."
That was about the most true statement that I have read here.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It matters not who said it. Maybe you just misunderstood him or maybe you quoted him out of context.
> 
> _What are “high crimes and misdemeanors”? On first hearing this phrase, many people probably think that it is just an 18th century way of saying “felonies and misdemeanors.” Felonies are major crimes and misdemeanors are lesser crimes. If this interpretation were correct, “high crimes and misdemeanors” would simply mean any crime. *But this interpretation is mistaken.*
> 
> [...]
> 
> After the Constitutional Convention, the Constitution had to be ratified by the states. Alexander Hamilton, James Madison, and John Jay wrote a series of essays, known as the Federalist Papers, urging support of the Constitution. In Federalist No. 65, Hamilton explained impeachment. He defined impeachable offenses as “those offences which proceed from the misconduct of public men, or in other words from the abuse or violation of some public trust. They are of a nature which may with peculiar propriety be denominated political, as they relate chiefly to injuries done immediately to the society itself.”
> 
> more..._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, Fawn, I am not an attorney. Dershowitz is a local guy, a Harvard guy, he is a smart dude. He is not a Trump guy. I believe him over partisan politicians and news persons. You do as you wish.
> 
> 
> ALAN DERSHOWITZ (AUTHOR): Well, first of all, I want to thank every veteran who served and protected us. Today is a day that we ought to take very, very seriously. Second, I don't know what's in the second transcript. But there are two issues: What happened on those phone calls, and is there any possibility that there is an impeachable offense? Let's get to the second one first — the answer is no. There is no possibility. Take the worst, worst, worst-case scenario — the president abused his foreign policy power to gain political advantage. H*ow many presidents have done that over time? It's not among the listed impeachable offenses. It's not a crime —
> 
> VARNEY: It's not a high crime or misdemeanor.
> 
> DERSHOWITZ: It's not any kind of a crime.* It may be a political sin — that's a good reason for deciding who to vote for — but it's not a good reason for removing a duly-elected president. The Framers had a debate about this, and they rejected the concept of "maladministration" as a ground for impeachment. You need to show bribery, treason, or high crimes and misdemeanors. And even in the worst-case scenario by the phone call, it's not there.
> 
> *DERSHOWITZ: Look, I'm a liberal Democrat.* I think the worst thing the Democrats can do is have a vote for impeachment. Then the president wins in the Senate. He then uses that to help him win the election, and the Democrats no longer have anything to hold over him for the second term — because nobody's going to go forward with a second impeachment. So it's the most foolish thing, from a Democratic point of view, to impeach the president. But the Democrats have shown that they're prepared to engage in foolishness, for minimum political advantage, so he may be impeached.
> 
> VARNEY: But once again, *there is no legal basis for this impeachment?*
> 
> *DERSHOWITZ: It would be unconstitutional to impeach the president on these grounds.* And the message has to be, *Congress is not above the law. They keep saying the president's not above the law. *That's right. Congress is not above the law. They can't make it up as they go along. They can't make up crimes. We've had people saying, “Oh, disclosing the name of the whistleblower would be a crime" — no, it's not. *Obstruction of justice — that's not a crime. Collusion — that's not a crime. The phone call — that's not a crime. You can't just make it up. To have a crime, you have to find something in the statute book that existed before the actions took place, and that was clear and unequivocal. It's just not there.*
> 
> 
> *
> Alan Dershowitz: It’s “unconstitutional” to impeach Trump*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's laughable. Obstruction of justice is not a crime? The statute I posted earlier is not a crime?
> 
> And he's just flat out wrong, "abuse of power" is an impeachable offense even though there's no statute. This is now the third time in history abuse of power has been drawn up as an article of impeachment. Who knows why you _think_ Dershowitz knows more than three separate Congresses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe him over you. He is no Trump lover. He is a Democrat. He taught constitutional law at the best law school in the world, Harvard. My legal credentials do not measure up to his and neither do yours. That would be like me telling a heart surgeon he was wrong about a heart condition. Do you at least see where I am coming from here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do have a brain, don't you? You are capable of answering questions without legal advice from Dershowitz, can't you?
> 
> 1. Is obstruction of justice a crime, yes or no?
> 
> 2. Is Trump even being impeached over obstruction of justice, yes or no?
> 
> 3. Is §30121 a crime, yes or no?
> 
> These are some questions I would hope you're able to answer. If not, then you're not even qualified to post on this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not a lawyer. Dershowitz is and if he says no then I agree. You don’t get to decide who posts here the mods do. You’re one of the stupidest people on this forum. I am Shocked you know how to tie your shoes. Don’t ever question me about my logic and common sense. You obviously cannot have a pleasant and civil debate. You’re a dickhead leftist. Fortunately you’re old and won’t be around much longer.
Click to expand...

And defiler appeals to authority and throws in the towel.



And dumbfuck, I didn't say I decide who posts here. I said if you aren't capable of answering those 3 questions, you're not qualified to post here. That doesn't mean you can't post here, it only means you're too flaming stupid.

Seriously, who's too dumb to answer if onstruction of just is a crime or not? Of course it is.

Who's too dumb to answer if Trump is being impeached over obstruction of justice? Of course he isn't.

Who's too dumb to determine if §30121 is a crime or not? Of course it is.

Dershowitz is not G-d. He's not perfect. He can make mistakes. Since you're incapable of thinking for yourself and feel the need to hide under Dershowitz's skirt, do him a favor while you're there and blow him because that's all you're capable of as debate is not your forte.

Oh, and I'm not that old. My mother lived 30 years past my current age and my father nearly 35 years.


----------



## g5000




----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Billiejeens said:


> Congress: give us what we want.
> President: I am exercising my Constitutional right to have the SCOTUS decide a dispute between 2 equal branches of Govt.
> Congress: Obstruction!


One small problem with that reasoning.....The Constitution says that the House shall have the SOLE power of impeachment. It does not say that they need permission from the judiciary. I will add, that while  the Democrats gone to court to force compliance with subpoenas , neither has the administration go to court to ask for a ruling, because they know that the ruling could go against them


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look, Fawn, I am not an attorney. Dershowitz is a local guy, a Harvard guy, he is a smart dude. He is not a Trump guy. I believe him over partisan politicians and news persons. You do as you wish.
> 
> 
> ALAN DERSHOWITZ (AUTHOR): Well, first of all, I want to thank every veteran who served and protected us. Today is a day that we ought to take very, very seriously. Second, I don't know what's in the second transcript. But there are two issues: What happened on those phone calls, and is there any possibility that there is an impeachable offense? Let's get to the second one first — the answer is no. There is no possibility. Take the worst, worst, worst-case scenario — the president abused his foreign policy power to gain political advantage. H*ow many presidents have done that over time? It's not among the listed impeachable offenses. It's not a crime —
> 
> VARNEY: It's not a high crime or misdemeanor.
> 
> DERSHOWITZ: It's not any kind of a crime.* It may be a political sin — that's a good reason for deciding who to vote for — but it's not a good reason for removing a duly-elected president. The Framers had a debate about this, and they rejected the concept of "maladministration" as a ground for impeachment. You need to show bribery, treason, or high crimes and misdemeanors. And even in the worst-case scenario by the phone call, it's not there.
> 
> *DERSHOWITZ: Look, I'm a liberal Democrat.* I think the worst thing the Democrats can do is have a vote for impeachment. Then the president wins in the Senate. He then uses that to help him win the election, and the Democrats no longer have anything to hold over him for the second term — because nobody's going to go forward with a second impeachment. So it's the most foolish thing, from a Democratic point of view, to impeach the president. But the Democrats have shown that they're prepared to engage in foolishness, for minimum political advantage, so he may be impeached.
> 
> VARNEY: But once again, *there is no legal basis for this impeachment?*
> 
> *DERSHOWITZ: It would be unconstitutional to impeach the president on these grounds.* And the message has to be, *Congress is not above the law. They keep saying the president's not above the law. *That's right. Congress is not above the law. They can't make it up as they go along. They can't make up crimes. We've had people saying, “Oh, disclosing the name of the whistleblower would be a crime" — no, it's not. *Obstruction of justice — that's not a crime. Collusion — that's not a crime. The phone call — that's not a crime. You can't just make it up. To have a crime, you have to find something in the statute book that existed before the actions took place, and that was clear and unequivocal. It's just not there.*
> 
> 
> *
> Alan Dershowitz: It’s “unconstitutional” to impeach Trump*
> 
> 
> 
> That's laughable. Obstruction of justice is not a crime? The statute I posted earlier is not a crime?
> 
> And he's just flat out wrong, "abuse of power" is an impeachable offense even though there's no statute. This is now the third time in history abuse of power has been drawn up as an article of impeachment. Who knows why you _think_ Dershowitz knows more than three separate Congresses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe him over you. He is no Trump lover. He is a Democrat. He taught constitutional law at the best law school in the world, Harvard. My legal credentials do not measure up to his and neither do yours. That would be like me telling a heart surgeon he was wrong about a heart condition. Do you at least see where I am coming from here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do have a brain, don't you? You are capable of answering questions without legal advice from Dershowitz, can't you?
> 
> 1. Is obstruction of justice a crime, yes or no?
> 
> 2. Is Trump even being impeached over obstruction of justice, yes or no?
> 
> 3. Is §30121 a crime, yes or no?
> 
> These are some questions I would hope you're able to answer. If not, then you're not even qualified to post on this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not a lawyer. Dershowitz is and if he says no then I agree. You don’t get to decide who posts here the mods do. You’re one of the stupidest people on this forum. I am Shocked you know how to tie your shoes. Don’t ever question me about my logic and common sense. You obviously cannot have a pleasant and civil debate. You’re a dickhead leftist. Fortunately you’re old and won’t be around much longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And defiler appeals to authority and throws in the towel.
> 
> 
> 
> And dumbfuck, I didn't say I decide who posts here. I said if you aren't capable of answering those 3 questions, you're not qualified to post here. That doesn't mean you can't post here, it only means you're too flaming stupid.
> 
> Seriously, who's too dumb to answer if onstruction of just is a crime or not? Of course it is.
> 
> Who's too dumb to answer if Trump is being impeached over obstruction of justice? Of course he isn't.
> 
> Who's too dumb to determine if §30121 is a crime or not? Of course it is.
> 
> Dershowitz is not G-d. He's not perfect. He can make mistakes. Since you're incapable of thinking for yourself and feel the need to hide under Dershowitz's skirt, do him a favor while you're there and blow him because that's all you're capable of as debate is not your forte.
> 
> Oh, and I'm not that old. My mother lived 30 years past my current age and my father nearly 35 years.
Click to expand...

You’re not going to be around much longer. Thank goodness. So now you know more about basketball than Coach K and about football than Coach Saban? More about Tommy John surgery than Dr. James Andrews? You are making a fool out of yourself again. I am not a legal expert. So I listen to those who are. You should do the same.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congress: give us what we want.
> President: I am exercising my Constitutional right to have the SCOTUS decide a dispute between 2 equal branches of Govt.
> Congress: Obstruction!
> 
> 
> 
> One small problem with that reasoning.....The Constitution says that the House shall have the SOLE power of impeachment. It does not say that they need permission from the judiciary. I will add, that while  the Democrats gone to court to force compliance with subpoenas , neither has the administration go to court to ask for a ruling, because they know that the ruling could go against them
Click to expand...

Yes but the President doesn’t have to testify before them or adhere to any subpoenas. That is his argument not the impeachment powers.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

g5000 said:


>


Unblock me, coward


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's laughable. Obstruction of justice is not a crime? The statute I posted earlier is not a crime?
> 
> And he's just flat out wrong, "abuse of power" is an impeachable offense even though there's no statute. This is now the third time in history abuse of power has been drawn up as an article of impeachment. Who knows why you _think_ Dershowitz knows more than three separate Congresses?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe him over you. He is no Trump lover. He is a Democrat. He taught constitutional law at the best law school in the world, Harvard. My legal credentials do not measure up to his and neither do yours. That would be like me telling a heart surgeon he was wrong about a heart condition. Do you at least see where I am coming from here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do have a brain, don't you? You are capable of answering questions without legal advice from Dershowitz, can't you?
> 
> 1. Is obstruction of justice a crime, yes or no?
> 
> 2. Is Trump even being impeached over obstruction of justice, yes or no?
> 
> 3. Is §30121 a crime, yes or no?
> 
> These are some questions I would hope you're able to answer. If not, then you're not even qualified to post on this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not a lawyer. Dershowitz is and if he says no then I agree. You don’t get to decide who posts here the mods do. You’re one of the stupidest people on this forum. I am Shocked you know how to tie your shoes. Don’t ever question me about my logic and common sense. You obviously cannot have a pleasant and civil debate. You’re a dickhead leftist. Fortunately you’re old and won’t be around much longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And defiler appeals to authority and throws in the towel.
> 
> 
> 
> And dumbfuck, I didn't say I decide who posts here. I said if you aren't capable of answering those 3 questions, you're not qualified to post here. That doesn't mean you can't post here, it only means you're too flaming stupid.
> 
> Seriously, who's too dumb to answer if onstruction of just is a crime or not? Of course it is.
> 
> Who's too dumb to answer if Trump is being impeached over obstruction of justice? Of course he isn't.
> 
> Who's too dumb to determine if §30121 is a crime or not? Of course it is.
> 
> Dershowitz is not G-d. He's not perfect. He can make mistakes. Since you're incapable of thinking for yourself and feel the need to hide under Dershowitz's skirt, do him a favor while you're there and blow him because that's all you're capable of as debate is not your forte.
> 
> Oh, and I'm not that old. My mother lived 30 years past my current age and my father nearly 35 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re not going to be around much longer. Thank goodness. So now you know more about basketball than Coach K and about football than Coach Saban? More about Tommy John surgery than Dr. James Andrews? You are making a foot out of yourself again. I am not a legal expert. So I listen to those who are. You should do the same.
Click to expand...

I didn't say I know more than any of those people in their respective fields. But unlike you, I do have a brain and can recognize an obvious mistake when I see one. If Nick Saban calls for his team to punt on the game's first down, I don't have to be a head coach to know that's wrong.

Likewise, if I see Dershowitz claim obstruction of justice is not a crime, I don't have to be a lawyer to know that's wrong.

Sadly, you need others to do your thinking for you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe him over you. He is no Trump lover. He is a Democrat. He taught constitutional law at the best law school in the world, Harvard. My legal credentials do not measure up to his and neither do yours. That would be like me telling a heart surgeon he was wrong about a heart condition. Do you at least see where I am coming from here?
> 
> 
> 
> You do have a brain, don't you? You are capable of answering questions without legal advice from Dershowitz, can't you?
> 
> 1. Is obstruction of justice a crime, yes or no?
> 
> 2. Is Trump even being impeached over obstruction of justice, yes or no?
> 
> 3. Is §30121 a crime, yes or no?
> 
> These are some questions I would hope you're able to answer. If not, then you're not even qualified to post on this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not a lawyer. Dershowitz is and if he says no then I agree. You don’t get to decide who posts here the mods do. You’re one of the stupidest people on this forum. I am Shocked you know how to tie your shoes. Don’t ever question me about my logic and common sense. You obviously cannot have a pleasant and civil debate. You’re a dickhead leftist. Fortunately you’re old and won’t be around much longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And defiler appeals to authority and throws in the towel.
> 
> 
> 
> And dumbfuck, I didn't say I decide who posts here. I said if you aren't capable of answering those 3 questions, you're not qualified to post here. That doesn't mean you can't post here, it only means you're too flaming stupid.
> 
> Seriously, who's too dumb to answer if onstruction of just is a crime or not? Of course it is.
> 
> Who's too dumb to answer if Trump is being impeached over obstruction of justice? Of course he isn't.
> 
> Who's too dumb to determine if §30121 is a crime or not? Of course it is.
> 
> Dershowitz is not G-d. He's not perfect. He can make mistakes. Since you're incapable of thinking for yourself and feel the need to hide under Dershowitz's skirt, do him a favor while you're there and blow him because that's all you're capable of as debate is not your forte.
> 
> Oh, and I'm not that old. My mother lived 30 years past my current age and my father nearly 35 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re not going to be around much longer. Thank goodness. So now you know more about basketball than Coach K and about football than Coach Saban? More about Tommy John surgery than Dr. James Andrews? You are making a foot out of yourself again. I am not a legal expert. So I listen to those who are. You should do the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say I know more than any of those people in their respective fields. But unlike you, I do have a brain and can recognize an obvious mistake when I see one. If Nick Saban calls for his team to punt on the game's first down, I don't have to be a head coach to know that's wrong.
> 
> Likewise, if I see Dershowitz claim obstruction of justice is not a crime, I don't have to be a lawyer to know that's wrong.
> 
> Sadly, you need others to do your thinking for you.
Click to expand...

Strawman as Saban would never do that. Dershowitz is the preeminent expert and he has no dog in this fight. If anything he should be anti Trump but he has always been pro constitution and even defended that scumbag OJ. So why would he be wrong here and you be right? Do tell.


----------



## g5000

Billiejeens said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is pathetic of the Senate to reach any conclusions *before* the trial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trial = waste of $$ and time. Trump did not commit an impeachable offense. Impeachment was never designed for one party to use the vote to get rid of a president of another party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you're right. It was intended to protect the Republic from threats to democracy and the influence of foreign powers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That is not true either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In todays news:
> 
> House Judiciary Committee Releases Report Detailing Impeachment Charges | HuffPost
> 
> Detailing its case against the nation’s 45th president, the Judiciary panel released a 650-page report just after midnight. It said Trump “betrayed the nation by abusing his high office to enlist a foreign power in corrupting democratic elections.”
> 
> POLITICS
> 12/16/2019 08:50 am ET   *Updated* 2 hours ago
> *House Judiciary Committee Releases Report Detailing Impeachment Charges*
> The report said President Donald Trump “betrayed the nation by abusing his high office to enlist a foreign power in corrupting democratic elections.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa Mascaro and Jonathan Lemire
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — Bolstering its case for impeaching President Donald Trump, a House panel released a lengthy report Monday detailing its rationale for the charges and accusing Trump of betraying the nation for his own political gain.
> 
> Trump faces two articles of impeachment by House Democrats: abuse of power and obstruction of Congress. They point to Trump pressuring Ukraine to investigate 2020 political rival Joe Biden while withholding as leverage military aid the country relies to counter Russia as well as his efforts to block the House investigation.
> 
> Last chance to become a HuffPost founding member!
> Sign up for membership to become a founding member and help shape HuffPost’s next chapter
> Yes, I want to support HuffPost
> The House will vote Wednesday on the impeachment articles approved last week by the House Judiciary panel. The vote is all but certain to result in Trump’s impeachment, though he’s expected to be acquitted in a Senate trial.
> 
> Detailing its case against the nation’s 45th president, the Judiciary panel released a 650-page report just after midnight. It said Trump “betrayed the nation by abusing his high office to enlist a foreign power in corrupting democratic elections.”
> They are coming for him!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASSOCIATED PRESS
> Chairman Jerrold Nadler, D-N.Y. leaves a House Judiciary Committee markup after passing both articles of impeachment, accusing President Donald Trump of abusing power and obstruction of Congress, Friday, Dec. 13, 2019, on Capitol Hill in Washington. (AP Photo/Andrew Harnik)
> 
> 
> 
> The panel summarized the evidence for impeachment compiled by the House intelligence committee, and said Trump “has demonstrated he will remain a threat to national security and the Constitution if allowed to remain in office.”
> 
> Trump, by refusing to cooperate with the House impeachment inquiry, violated the Constitution’s system of checks and balances, the report said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are coming for him - I laugh.
> 
> I laugh hardest at the Obstruction of Congress
> 
> Congress: give us what we want.
> President:  I am exercising my Constitutional right to have the SCOTUS decide a dispute between 2 equal branches of Govt.
> Congress:  Obstruction!
> 
> One has to be a total moron  to believe that one.
> I know that the Maddow guy didn't tell you that the President can do that- so you don't believe it.
> Tis true.
> 
> The other charge is simply crazy talk.
Click to expand...

"Article III of impeachment against Richard Nixon, the article was based on the idea that Richard Nixon, as president, failed to comply with subpoenas of Congress. Congress was going through its oversight function to provide oversight of the president. When asked for information, Richard Nixon chose not to comply, and the Congress of that time said, 'You're taking impeachment away from us. You're becoming the judge and jury. It is not your job to tell us what we need. It is your job to comply with the things we need to provide oversight over you.' *The day Richard Nixon failed to answer that subpoena is the day he was subject to impeachment *because he took the power from Congress over the impeachment process away from Congress, and he became the judge and jury." - *Lindsey Graham, 1998*


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do have a brain, don't you? You are capable of answering questions without legal advice from Dershowitz, can't you?
> 
> 1. Is obstruction of justice a crime, yes or no?
> 
> 2. Is Trump even being impeached over obstruction of justice, yes or no?
> 
> 3. Is §30121 a crime, yes or no?
> 
> These are some questions I would hope you're able to answer. If not, then you're not even qualified to post on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a lawyer. Dershowitz is and if he says no then I agree. You don’t get to decide who posts here the mods do. You’re one of the stupidest people on this forum. I am Shocked you know how to tie your shoes. Don’t ever question me about my logic and common sense. You obviously cannot have a pleasant and civil debate. You’re a dickhead leftist. Fortunately you’re old and won’t be around much longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And defiler appeals to authority and throws in the towel.
> 
> 
> 
> And dumbfuck, I didn't say I decide who posts here. I said if you aren't capable of answering those 3 questions, you're not qualified to post here. That doesn't mean you can't post here, it only means you're too flaming stupid.
> 
> Seriously, who's too dumb to answer if onstruction of just is a crime or not? Of course it is.
> 
> Who's too dumb to answer if Trump is being impeached over obstruction of justice? Of course he isn't.
> 
> Who's too dumb to determine if §30121 is a crime or not? Of course it is.
> 
> Dershowitz is not G-d. He's not perfect. He can make mistakes. Since you're incapable of thinking for yourself and feel the need to hide under Dershowitz's skirt, do him a favor while you're there and blow him because that's all you're capable of as debate is not your forte.
> 
> Oh, and I'm not that old. My mother lived 30 years past my current age and my father nearly 35 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re not going to be around much longer. Thank goodness. So now you know more about basketball than Coach K and about football than Coach Saban? More about Tommy John surgery than Dr. James Andrews? You are making a foot out of yourself again. I am not a legal expert. So I listen to those who are. You should do the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say I know more than any of those people in their respective fields. But unlike you, I do have a brain and can recognize an obvious mistake when I see one. If Nick Saban calls for his team to punt on the game's first down, I don't have to be a head coach to know that's wrong.
> 
> Likewise, if I see Dershowitz claim obstruction of justice is not a crime, I don't have to be a lawyer to know that's wrong.
> 
> Sadly, you need others to do your thinking for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strawman as Saban would never do that. Dershowitz is the preeminent expert and he has no dog in this fight. If anything he should be anti Trump but he has always been pro constitution and even defended that scumbag OJ. So why would he be wrong here and you be right? Do tell.
Click to expand...

Easy... is obstruction of justice a crime or not. Dershowitz said it's not.

Is he so infallible in your tiny, underdeveloped mind you can't actually answer that question accurately?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Breaking News!!
Giuliani drops stunning confession — and undermines Trump’s defense against impeachment again



> Trump attorney Rudy Giuliani has undermined President Donald Trump’s defense in the House of Representatives impeachment inquiry — again.
> 
> In an interview with _The New Yorker_, Giuliani admitted that he got former American ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch fired so that he could more easily pursue his efforts to dig up dirt on former Vice President Joe Biden.


----------



## Billiejeens

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congress: give us what we want.
> President: I am exercising my Constitutional right to have the SCOTUS decide a dispute between 2 equal branches of Govt.
> Congress: Obstruction!
> 
> 
> 
> One small problem with that reasoning.....The Constitution says that the House shall have the SOLE power of impeachment. It does not say that they need permission from the judiciary. I will add, that while  the Democrats gone to court to force compliance with subpoenas , neither has the administration go to court to ask for a ruling, because they know that the ruling could go against them
Click to expand...



(1) You may not know what Impeachment is.
(2) is it weird that The SCOTUS has taken a case that you think doesn't exist?


----------



## Billiejeens

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Breaking News!!
> Giuliani drops stunning confession — and undermines Trump’s defense against impeachment again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump attorney Rudy Giuliani has undermined President Donald Trump’s defense in the House of Representatives impeachment inquiry — again.
> 
> In an interview with _The New Yorker_, Giuliani admitted that he got former American ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch fired so that he could more easily pursue his efforts to dig up dirt on former Vice President Joe Biden.
Click to expand...



Raw Story
Ok
That's why you don't know anything.


----------



## Billiejeens

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do have a brain, don't you? You are capable of answering questions without legal advice from Dershowitz, can't you?
> 
> 1. Is obstruction of justice a crime, yes or no?
> 
> 2. Is Trump even being impeached over obstruction of justice, yes or no?
> 
> 3. Is §30121 a crime, yes or no?
> 
> These are some questions I would hope you're able to answer. If not, then you're not even qualified to post on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a lawyer. Dershowitz is and if he says no then I agree. You don’t get to decide who posts here the mods do. You’re one of the stupidest people on this forum. I am Shocked you know how to tie your shoes. Don’t ever question me about my logic and common sense. You obviously cannot have a pleasant and civil debate. You’re a dickhead leftist. Fortunately you’re old and won’t be around much longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And defiler appeals to authority and throws in the towel.
> 
> 
> 
> And dumbfuck, I didn't say I decide who posts here. I said if you aren't capable of answering those 3 questions, you're not qualified to post here. That doesn't mean you can't post here, it only means you're too flaming stupid.
> 
> Seriously, who's too dumb to answer if onstruction of just is a crime or not? Of course it is.
> 
> Who's too dumb to answer if Trump is being impeached over obstruction of justice? Of course he isn't.
> 
> Who's too dumb to determine if §30121 is a crime or not? Of course it is.
> 
> Dershowitz is not G-d. He's not perfect. He can make mistakes. Since you're incapable of thinking for yourself and feel the need to hide under Dershowitz's skirt, do him a favor while you're there and blow him because that's all you're capable of as debate is not your forte.
> 
> Oh, and I'm not that old. My mother lived 30 years past my current age and my father nearly 35 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re not going to be around much longer. Thank goodness. So now you know more about basketball than Coach K and about football than Coach Saban? More about Tommy John surgery than Dr. James Andrews? You are making a foot out of yourself again. I am not a legal expert. So I listen to those who are. You should do the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say I know more than any of those people in their respective fields. But unlike you, I do have a brain and can recognize an obvious mistake when I see one. If Nick Saban calls for his team to punt on the game's first down, I don't have to be a head coach to know that's wrong.
> 
> Likewise, if I see Dershowitz claim obstruction of justice is not a crime, I don't have to be a lawyer to know that's wrong.
> 
> Sadly, you need others to do your thinking for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strawman as Saban would never do that. Dershowitz is the preeminent expert and he has no dog in this fight. If anything he should be anti Trump but he has always been pro constitution and even defended that scumbag OJ. So why would he be wrong here and you be right? Do tell.
Click to expand...



Oh, he is definitely anti Trump
He's just not willing to piss all over The Constitution to prove it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

g5000 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trial = waste of $$ and time. Trump did not commit an impeachable offense. Impeachment was never designed for one party to use the vote to get rid of a president of another party.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're right. It was intended to protect the Republic from threats to democracy and the influence of foreign powers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That is not true either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In todays news:
> 
> House Judiciary Committee Releases Report Detailing Impeachment Charges | HuffPost
> 
> Detailing its case against the nation’s 45th president, the Judiciary panel released a 650-page report just after midnight. It said Trump “betrayed the nation by abusing his high office to enlist a foreign power in corrupting democratic elections.”
> 
> POLITICS
> 12/16/2019 08:50 am ET   *Updated* 2 hours ago
> *House Judiciary Committee Releases Report Detailing Impeachment Charges*
> The report said President Donald Trump “betrayed the nation by abusing his high office to enlist a foreign power in corrupting democratic elections.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa Mascaro and Jonathan Lemire
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — Bolstering its case for impeaching President Donald Trump, a House panel released a lengthy report Monday detailing its rationale for the charges and accusing Trump of betraying the nation for his own political gain.
> 
> Trump faces two articles of impeachment by House Democrats: abuse of power and obstruction of Congress. They point to Trump pressuring Ukraine to investigate 2020 political rival Joe Biden while withholding as leverage military aid the country relies to counter Russia as well as his efforts to block the House investigation.
> 
> Last chance to become a HuffPost founding member!
> Sign up for membership to become a founding member and help shape HuffPost’s next chapter
> Yes, I want to support HuffPost
> The House will vote Wednesday on the impeachment articles approved last week by the House Judiciary panel. The vote is all but certain to result in Trump’s impeachment, though he’s expected to be acquitted in a Senate trial.
> 
> Detailing its case against the nation’s 45th president, the Judiciary panel released a 650-page report just after midnight. It said Trump “betrayed the nation by abusing his high office to enlist a foreign power in corrupting democratic elections.”
> They are coming for him!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASSOCIATED PRESS
> Chairman Jerrold Nadler, D-N.Y. leaves a House Judiciary Committee markup after passing both articles of impeachment, accusing President Donald Trump of abusing power and obstruction of Congress, Friday, Dec. 13, 2019, on Capitol Hill in Washington. (AP Photo/Andrew Harnik)
> 
> 
> 
> The panel summarized the evidence for impeachment compiled by the House intelligence committee, and said Trump “has demonstrated he will remain a threat to national security and the Constitution if allowed to remain in office.”
> 
> Trump, by refusing to cooperate with the House impeachment inquiry, violated the Constitution’s system of checks and balances, the report said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are coming for him - I laugh.
> 
> I laugh hardest at the Obstruction of Congress
> 
> Congress: give us what we want.
> President:  I am exercising my Constitutional right to have the SCOTUS decide a dispute between 2 equal branches of Govt.
> Congress:  Obstruction!
> 
> One has to be a total moron  to believe that one.
> I know that the Maddow guy didn't tell you that the President can do that- so you don't believe it.
> Tis true.
> 
> The other charge is simply crazy talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Article III of impeachment against Richard Nixon, the article was based on the idea that Richard Nixon, as president, failed to comply with subpoenas of Congress. Congress was going through its oversight function to provide oversight of the president. When asked for information, Richard Nixon chose not to comply, and the Congress of that time said, 'You're taking impeachment away from us. You're becoming the judge and jury. It is not your job to tell us what we need. It is your job to comply with the things we need to provide oversight over you.' *The day Richard Nixon failed to answer that subpoena is the day he was subject to impeachment *because he took the power from Congress over the impeachment process away from Congress, and he became the judge and jury." - *Lindsey Graham, 1998*
Click to expand...

Coward


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

g5000 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trial = waste of $$ and time. Trump did not commit an impeachable offense. Impeachment was never designed for one party to use the vote to get rid of a president of another party.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're right. It was intended to protect the Republic from threats to democracy and the influence of foreign powers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That is not true either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In todays news:
> 
> House Judiciary Committee Releases Report Detailing Impeachment Charges | HuffPost
> 
> Detailing its case against the nation’s 45th president, the Judiciary panel released a 650-page report just after midnight. It said Trump “betrayed the nation by abusing his high office to enlist a foreign power in corrupting democratic elections.”
> 
> POLITICS
> 12/16/2019 08:50 am ET   *Updated* 2 hours ago
> *House Judiciary Committee Releases Report Detailing Impeachment Charges*
> The report said President Donald Trump “betrayed the nation by abusing his high office to enlist a foreign power in corrupting democratic elections.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa Mascaro and Jonathan Lemire
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — Bolstering its case for impeaching President Donald Trump, a House panel released a lengthy report Monday detailing its rationale for the charges and accusing Trump of betraying the nation for his own political gain.
> 
> Trump faces two articles of impeachment by House Democrats: abuse of power and obstruction of Congress. They point to Trump pressuring Ukraine to investigate 2020 political rival Joe Biden while withholding as leverage military aid the country relies to counter Russia as well as his efforts to block the House investigation.
> 
> Last chance to become a HuffPost founding member!
> Sign up for membership to become a founding member and help shape HuffPost’s next chapter
> Yes, I want to support HuffPost
> The House will vote Wednesday on the impeachment articles approved last week by the House Judiciary panel. The vote is all but certain to result in Trump’s impeachment, though he’s expected to be acquitted in a Senate trial.
> 
> Detailing its case against the nation’s 45th president, the Judiciary panel released a 650-page report just after midnight. It said Trump “betrayed the nation by abusing his high office to enlist a foreign power in corrupting democratic elections.”
> They are coming for him!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASSOCIATED PRESS
> Chairman Jerrold Nadler, D-N.Y. leaves a House Judiciary Committee markup after passing both articles of impeachment, accusing President Donald Trump of abusing power and obstruction of Congress, Friday, Dec. 13, 2019, on Capitol Hill in Washington. (AP Photo/Andrew Harnik)
> 
> 
> 
> The panel summarized the evidence for impeachment compiled by the House intelligence committee, and said Trump “has demonstrated he will remain a threat to national security and the Constitution if allowed to remain in office.”
> 
> Trump, by refusing to cooperate with the House impeachment inquiry, violated the Constitution’s system of checks and balances, the report said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are coming for him - I laugh.
> 
> I laugh hardest at the Obstruction of Congress
> 
> Congress: give us what we want.
> President:  I am exercising my Constitutional right to have the SCOTUS decide a dispute between 2 equal branches of Govt.
> Congress:  Obstruction!
> 
> One has to be a total moron  to believe that one.
> I know that the Maddow guy didn't tell you that the President can do that- so you don't believe it.
> Tis true.
> 
> The other charge is simply crazy talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Article III of impeachment against Richard Nixon, the article was based on the idea that Richard Nixon, as president, failed to comply with subpoenas of Congress. Congress was going through its oversight function to provide oversight of the president. When asked for information, Richard Nixon chose not to comply, and the Congress of that time said, 'You're taking impeachment away from us. You're becoming the judge and jury. It is not your job to tell us what we need. It is your job to comply with the things we need to provide oversight over you.' *The day Richard Nixon failed to answer that subpoena is the day he was subject to impeachment *because he took the power from Congress over the impeachment process away from Congress, and he became the judge and jury." - *Lindsey Graham, 1998*
Click to expand...

Coward


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a lawyer. Dershowitz is and if he says no then I agree. You don’t get to decide who posts here the mods do. You’re one of the stupidest people on this forum. I am Shocked you know how to tie your shoes. Don’t ever question me about my logic and common sense. You obviously cannot have a pleasant and civil debate. You’re a dickhead leftist. Fortunately you’re old and won’t be around much longer.
> 
> 
> 
> And defiler appeals to authority and throws in the towel.
> 
> 
> 
> And dumbfuck, I didn't say I decide who posts here. I said if you aren't capable of answering those 3 questions, you're not qualified to post here. That doesn't mean you can't post here, it only means you're too flaming stupid.
> 
> Seriously, who's too dumb to answer if onstruction of just is a crime or not? Of course it is.
> 
> Who's too dumb to answer if Trump is being impeached over obstruction of justice? Of course he isn't.
> 
> Who's too dumb to determine if §30121 is a crime or not? Of course it is.
> 
> Dershowitz is not G-d. He's not perfect. He can make mistakes. Since you're incapable of thinking for yourself and feel the need to hide under Dershowitz's skirt, do him a favor while you're there and blow him because that's all you're capable of as debate is not your forte.
> 
> Oh, and I'm not that old. My mother lived 30 years past my current age and my father nearly 35 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re not going to be around much longer. Thank goodness. So now you know more about basketball than Coach K and about football than Coach Saban? More about Tommy John surgery than Dr. James Andrews? You are making a foot out of yourself again. I am not a legal expert. So I listen to those who are. You should do the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say I know more than any of those people in their respective fields. But unlike you, I do have a brain and can recognize an obvious mistake when I see one. If Nick Saban calls for his team to punt on the game's first down, I don't have to be a head coach to know that's wrong.
> 
> Likewise, if I see Dershowitz claim obstruction of justice is not a crime, I don't have to be a lawyer to know that's wrong.
> 
> Sadly, you need others to do your thinking for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strawman as Saban would never do that. Dershowitz is the preeminent expert and he has no dog in this fight. If anything he should be anti Trump but he has always been pro constitution and even defended that scumbag OJ. So why would he be wrong here and you be right? Do tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easy... is obstruction of justice a crime or not. Dershowitz said it's not.
> 
> Is he so infallible in your tiny, underdeveloped mind you can't actually answer that question accurately?
Click to expand...

I just answered you. You don’t like the answer. But again you’re old and will die soon. No one will miss you, old man.


----------



## MaryL

mascale said:


> The Law Enforcement Assistance and Cooperation Treaty with Ukraine specifies that the designated officials of the two nations are the US Attorney General and the Ukraine Minister of Justice, (3.1.d.).  The treaty binds those two offices--and so the usual rules in both nations, regarding those offices:  In the Treaty.  So from the New York Times, about the phone--Barbarous Anti-American sentiment is apparently what the White House has documented.
> 
> "A Justice Department official said that Mr. Barr had no knowledge of the call until the director of national intelligence and the intelligence community’s inspector general sent the department the whistle-blower’s criminal referral late last month, and that Mr. Trump has not spoken with the attorney general “about having Ukraine investigate anything relating to former Vice President Biden or his son.”
> 
> Political interference is not considered cause, stated in the Treaty provisions.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/106/cdoc/tdoc16/CDOC-106tdoc16.pdf
> 
> Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
> (Red-Hatter waving takes on a new appearance.  "Banzai! Surprise!" Attack on the USA apparently is supported--or on Ukraine, or Crimea!)


Oh, those  darn lib Democrats and all those weighty & portentous accusations. Damn, they frighted me, and  all I did was vote for the guy! What do they call that... gas lighting? But as usual, they (the democrats) are trolling and this is  a wild goose chase. Red herring. Put it to bed. The democrats could stand being investigated themselves. Hmm, sanctuary cities could stand a good senate investigation (hint hint) , but that's another issue entirely.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And defiler appeals to authority and throws in the towel.
> 
> 
> 
> And dumbfuck, I didn't say I decide who posts here. I said if you aren't capable of answering those 3 questions, you're not qualified to post here. That doesn't mean you can't post here, it only means you're too flaming stupid.
> 
> Seriously, who's too dumb to answer if onstruction of just is a crime or not? Of course it is.
> 
> Who's too dumb to answer if Trump is being impeached over obstruction of justice? Of course he isn't.
> 
> Who's too dumb to determine if §30121 is a crime or not? Of course it is.
> 
> Dershowitz is not G-d. He's not perfect. He can make mistakes. Since you're incapable of thinking for yourself and feel the need to hide under Dershowitz's skirt, do him a favor while you're there and blow him because that's all you're capable of as debate is not your forte.
> 
> Oh, and I'm not that old. My mother lived 30 years past my current age and my father nearly 35 years.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re not going to be around much longer. Thank goodness. So now you know more about basketball than Coach K and about football than Coach Saban? More about Tommy John surgery than Dr. James Andrews? You are making a foot out of yourself again. I am not a legal expert. So I listen to those who are. You should do the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say I know more than any of those people in their respective fields. But unlike you, I do have a brain and can recognize an obvious mistake when I see one. If Nick Saban calls for his team to punt on the game's first down, I don't have to be a head coach to know that's wrong.
> 
> Likewise, if I see Dershowitz claim obstruction of justice is not a crime, I don't have to be a lawyer to know that's wrong.
> 
> Sadly, you need others to do your thinking for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strawman as Saban would never do that. Dershowitz is the preeminent expert and he has no dog in this fight. If anything he should be anti Trump but he has always been pro constitution and even defended that scumbag OJ. So why would he be wrong here and you be right? Do tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easy... is obstruction of justice a crime or not. Dershowitz said it's not.
> 
> Is he so infallible in your tiny, underdeveloped mind you can't actually answer that question accurately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just answered you. You don’t like the answer. But again you’re old and will die soon. No one will miss you, old man.
Click to expand...

LOL 

PussyBitch, you didn't answer. You asked me, _"so why would he be wrong here and you be right?_

That's not you answering my question, that's you fluffing Dershowitz and declaring whatever he says is gospel. You're simply not man enough to stand up for your convictions but instead, cower under Dershowitz's skirt.

And why am I right and he's not? He said obstruction of justice is not a crime. Of course that's not true and here's just one example someone convicted on charges of obstruction of justice because it is a crime...

GOP strategist Roger Stone convicted on 7 counts of obstruction, witness tampering, and false statements​


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re not going to be around much longer. Thank goodness. So now you know more about basketball than Coach K and about football than Coach Saban? More about Tommy John surgery than Dr. James Andrews? You are making a foot out of yourself again. I am not a legal expert. So I listen to those who are. You should do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say I know more than any of those people in their respective fields. But unlike you, I do have a brain and can recognize an obvious mistake when I see one. If Nick Saban calls for his team to punt on the game's first down, I don't have to be a head coach to know that's wrong.
> 
> Likewise, if I see Dershowitz claim obstruction of justice is not a crime, I don't have to be a lawyer to know that's wrong.
> 
> Sadly, you need others to do your thinking for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strawman as Saban would never do that. Dershowitz is the preeminent expert and he has no dog in this fight. If anything he should be anti Trump but he has always been pro constitution and even defended that scumbag OJ. So why would he be wrong here and you be right? Do tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easy... is obstruction of justice a crime or not. Dershowitz said it's not.
> 
> Is he so infallible in your tiny, underdeveloped mind you can't actually answer that question accurately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just answered you. You don’t like the answer. But again you’re old and will die soon. No one will miss you, old man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch, you didn't answer. You asked me, _"so why would he be wrong here and you be right?_
> 
> That's not you answering my question, that's you fluffing Dershowitz and declaring whatever he says is gospel. You're simply not man enough to stand up for your convictions but instead, cower under Dershowitz's skirt.
> 
> And why am I right and he's not? He said obstruction of justice is not a crime. Of course that's not true and here's just one example someone convicted on charges of obstruction of justice because it is a crime...
> 
> GOP strategist Roger Stone convicted on 7 counts of obstruction, witness tampering, and false statements​
Click to expand...

Are the charges against Trump obstruction of justice? LOL

I believe the argument is that the President cannot obstruct those who works for him. Again I am not a lawyer. Feel free to email him and ask him. Do it quickly as you don’t have much time on this Earth. Tik tok.


----------



## MaryL

I recently watched  some of those televised impeachment hearings...I also did back  73' on Nixon. I realized, Nixon didn't have to resign. If we put every single person on this impeachment committee in front of investigative committee looking into their past records, all their skeletons in the closets...put it this way , none of our elected officials are saints They all could stand a good investigation.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say I know more than any of those people in their respective fields. But unlike you, I do have a brain and can recognize an obvious mistake when I see one. If Nick Saban calls for his team to punt on the game's first down, I don't have to be a head coach to know that's wrong.
> 
> Likewise, if I see Dershowitz claim obstruction of justice is not a crime, I don't have to be a lawyer to know that's wrong.
> 
> Sadly, you need others to do your thinking for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Strawman as Saban would never do that. Dershowitz is the preeminent expert and he has no dog in this fight. If anything he should be anti Trump but he has always been pro constitution and even defended that scumbag OJ. So why would he be wrong here and you be right? Do tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easy... is obstruction of justice a crime or not. Dershowitz said it's not.
> 
> Is he so infallible in your tiny, underdeveloped mind you can't actually answer that question accurately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just answered you. You don’t like the answer. But again you’re old and will die soon. No one will miss you, old man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch, you didn't answer. You asked me, _"so why would he be wrong here and you be right?_
> 
> That's not you answering my question, that's you fluffing Dershowitz and declaring whatever he says is gospel. You're simply not man enough to stand up for your convictions but instead, cower under Dershowitz's skirt.
> 
> And why am I right and he's not? He said obstruction of justice is not a crime. Of course that's not true and here's just one example someone convicted on charges of obstruction of justice because it is a crime...
> 
> GOP strategist Roger Stone convicted on 7 counts of obstruction, witness tampering, and false statements​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are the charges against Trump obstruction of justice? LOL
> 
> I believe the argument is that the President cannot obstruct those who works for him. Again I am not a lawyer. Feel free to email him and ask him. Do it quickly as you don’t have much time on this Earth. Tik tok.
Click to expand...

No, there are no charges of obstruction of justice against Trump. That's the other question I asked you to answer since Dershowitz got that wrong too. Sadly, you proved to be too big of a PussyBitch to answer.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strawman as Saban would never do that. Dershowitz is the preeminent expert and he has no dog in this fight. If anything he should be anti Trump but he has always been pro constitution and even defended that scumbag OJ. So why would he be wrong here and you be right? Do tell.
> 
> 
> 
> Easy... is obstruction of justice a crime or not. Dershowitz said it's not.
> 
> Is he so infallible in your tiny, underdeveloped mind you can't actually answer that question accurately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just answered you. You don’t like the answer. But again you’re old and will die soon. No one will miss you, old man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch, you didn't answer. You asked me, _"so why would he be wrong here and you be right?_
> 
> That's not you answering my question, that's you fluffing Dershowitz and declaring whatever he says is gospel. You're simply not man enough to stand up for your convictions but instead, cower under Dershowitz's skirt.
> 
> And why am I right and he's not? He said obstruction of justice is not a crime. Of course that's not true and here's just one example someone convicted on charges of obstruction of justice because it is a crime...
> 
> GOP strategist Roger Stone convicted on 7 counts of obstruction, witness tampering, and false statements​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are the charges against Trump obstruction of justice? LOL
> 
> I believe the argument is that the President cannot obstruct those who works for him. Again I am not a lawyer. Feel free to email him and ask him. Do it quickly as you don’t have much time on this Earth. Tik tok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, there are no charges of obstruction of justice against Trump. That's the other question I asked you to answer since Dershowitz got that wrong too. Sadly, you proved to be too big of a PussyBitch to answer.
Click to expand...

He didn’t say there was he said he cannot be impeached for it and he is not even being charged for it. Tik tok tik tok.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy... is obstruction of justice a crime or not. Dershowitz said it's not.
> 
> Is he so infallible in your tiny, underdeveloped mind you can't actually answer that question accurately?
> 
> 
> 
> I just answered you. You don’t like the answer. But again you’re old and will die soon. No one will miss you, old man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch, you didn't answer. You asked me, _"so why would he be wrong here and you be right?_
> 
> That's not you answering my question, that's you fluffing Dershowitz and declaring whatever he says is gospel. You're simply not man enough to stand up for your convictions but instead, cower under Dershowitz's skirt.
> 
> And why am I right and he's not? He said obstruction of justice is not a crime. Of course that's not true and here's just one example someone convicted on charges of obstruction of justice because it is a crime...
> 
> GOP strategist Roger Stone convicted on 7 counts of obstruction, witness tampering, and false statements​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are the charges against Trump obstruction of justice? LOL
> 
> I believe the argument is that the President cannot obstruct those who works for him. Again I am not a lawyer. Feel free to email him and ask him. Do it quickly as you don’t have much time on this Earth. Tik tok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, there are no charges of obstruction of justice against Trump. That's the other question I asked you to answer since Dershowitz got that wrong too. Sadly, you proved to be too big of a PussyBitch to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn’t say there was he said he cannot be impeached for it and he is not even being charged for it. Tik tok tik tok.
Click to expand...

He rattled off a bunch of things against Trump and declared each one not a crime. Obstruction of justice was among his list.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just answered you. You don’t like the answer. But again you’re old and will die soon. No one will miss you, old man.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch, you didn't answer. You asked me, _"so why would he be wrong here and you be right?_
> 
> That's not you answering my question, that's you fluffing Dershowitz and declaring whatever he says is gospel. You're simply not man enough to stand up for your convictions but instead, cower under Dershowitz's skirt.
> 
> And why am I right and he's not? He said obstruction of justice is not a crime. Of course that's not true and here's just one example someone convicted on charges of obstruction of justice because it is a crime...
> 
> GOP strategist Roger Stone convicted on 7 counts of obstruction, witness tampering, and false statements​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are the charges against Trump obstruction of justice? LOL
> 
> I believe the argument is that the President cannot obstruct those who works for him. Again I am not a lawyer. Feel free to email him and ask him. Do it quickly as you don’t have much time on this Earth. Tik tok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, there are no charges of obstruction of justice against Trump. That's the other question I asked you to answer since Dershowitz got that wrong too. Sadly, you proved to be too big of a PussyBitch to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn’t say there was he said he cannot be impeached for it and he is not even being charged for it. Tik tok tik tok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He rattled off a bunch of things against Trump and declared each one not a crime. Obstruction of justice was among his list.
Click to expand...


Yes, and why would he do that if he is a Democrat? What is in it for him? Simple. He is a Constitutionalist first and foremost.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Billiejeens said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congress: give us what we want.
> President: I am exercising my Constitutional right to have the SCOTUS decide a dispute between 2 equal branches of Govt.
> Congress: Obstruction!
> 
> 
> 
> One small problem with that reasoning.....The Constitution says that the House shall have the SOLE power of impeachment. It does not say that they need permission from the judiciary. I will add, that while  the Democrats gone to court to force compliance with subpoenas , neither has the administration go to court to ask for a ruling, because they know that the ruling could go against them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> (1) You may not know what Impeachment is.
> (2) is it weird that The SCOTUS has taken a case that you think doesn't exist?
Click to expand...

What the hell are you blathering about ?What case  has SCOTUS taken?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> PussyBitch, you didn't answer. You asked me, _"so why would he be wrong here and you be right?_
> 
> That's not you answering my question, that's you fluffing Dershowitz and declaring whatever he says is gospel. You're simply not man enough to stand up for your convictions but instead, cower under Dershowitz's skirt.
> 
> And why am I right and he's not? He said obstruction of justice is not a crime. Of course that's not true and here's just one example someone convicted on charges of obstruction of justice because it is a crime...
> 
> GOP strategist Roger Stone convicted on 7 counts of obstruction, witness tampering, and false statements​
> 
> 
> 
> Are the charges against Trump obstruction of justice? LOL
> 
> I believe the argument is that the President cannot obstruct those who works for him. Again I am not a lawyer. Feel free to email him and ask him. Do it quickly as you don’t have much time on this Earth. Tik tok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, there are no charges of obstruction of justice against Trump. That's the other question I asked you to answer since Dershowitz got that wrong too. Sadly, you proved to be too big of a PussyBitch to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn’t say there was he said he cannot be impeached for it and he is not even being charged for it. Tik tok tik tok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He rattled off a bunch of things against Trump and declared each one not a crime. Obstruction of justice was among his list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, and why would he do that if he is a Democrat? What is in it for him? Simple. He is a Constitutionalist first and foremost.
Click to expand...

No one said anything is in it for him. That doesn't mean he's right. He literally stated obstruction of justice is not a crime. It doesn't take a lawyer to know he's wrong. When you surrender your own brain activity and appeal to an authority, this is how you can make a fool of yourself.

That said, like with Nixon and with Clinton, the House drafted an article of impeachment for abuse of power.

Abuse of power is an impeachable offense.


----------



## M14 Shooter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congress: give us what we want.
> President: I am exercising my Constitutional right to have the SCOTUS decide a dispute between 2 equal branches of Govt.
> Congress: Obstruction!
> 
> 
> 
> One small problem with that reasoning.....The Constitution says that the House shall have the SOLE power of impeachment. It does not say that they need permission from the judiciary.
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with the right of the President to force Congress to take a subpoena to court?
Hint:  Nothing.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

I see Moscow Mitch is now blocking witnesses....


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? He's an idiot and a coward. Now they just need about 30 more defectors to avoid impeachment. Not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment is a foregone conclusion.
> So is acquittal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is pathetic of the Senate to reach any conclusions *before* the trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trial = waste of $$ and time. Trump did not commit an impeachable offense. Impeachment was never designed for one party to use the vote to get rid of a president of another party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears Trump broke the law. That is an impeachable offense.
Click to expand...

It appears, maybe he did, I'm not real sure, no he didn't, (witnesses) - Nope we don't see any impeachable offenses here, but do you think any of it would stop the witch hunters from coming up empty handled ??? What a joke it all is.


----------



## g5000

Six hours of debate.  I wonder if the Congresscritters know that no one is watching.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

g5000 said:


> Six hours of debate.  I wonder if the Congresscritters know that no one is watching.



you are obviously. Troll


----------



## rightwinger

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I see Moscow Mitch is now blocking witnesses....



He is letting Trump decide how the trial will be conducted


----------



## g5000

rightwinger said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see Moscow Mitch is now blocking witnesses....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is letting Trump decide how the trial will be conducted
Click to expand...

With a lot of seasoned prompting.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The House presented 2 articles, the second of which is completely wrong

Awesome work!


----------



## charwin95

To save the country all these troubles Trump should start packing then resign. He is a lousy no good president anyway.


----------



## Faun

*Donald J. Trump -- 3rd American president to be impeached!*

#merryimpeachmas


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Faun said:


> *Donald J. Trump -- 3rd American president to be impeached!*
> 
> #merryimpeachmas




Now we can all say Merry Christmas again .....mother fucker!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faun

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald J. Trump -- 3rd American president to be impeached!*
> 
> #merryimpeachmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we can all say Merry Christmas again .....mother fucker!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

Faun said:


> *Donald J. Trump -- 3rd American president to be impeached!*
> 
> #merryimpeachmas



Trump now has his place in history


----------



## Sandy Shanks

I watched the House debate on the Articles of Impeachment for hours today. Once again, I must congratulate Trump's fans for not using the arguments made by the helpless Republicans defending a guilty President. Trump's fans know they would look silly on this forum if they used the Republican arguments.

Although there was some self-promotion by the Democrats -- they are politicians after all -- they largely stuck to the facts and the testimony by the various witnesses. 

The Republicans stayed away from the evidence and used numerous distractions. They said the Democrats have wanted to impeach Trump since the day he took office. Even if true, that had nothing to do with the impeachment articles and evidence today. They said Democrats wanted to undo the results of an election that took place three years ago. Yeah, so, what does that have to do with what is happening today? They brought up a myriad of subjects, the economy, Obama administration, even quotes from the Bible and some used theatrics. One Texas Republican called the Democrats socialists, obviously speaking to his base, but to a general audience he sounded like a hick. Some Republicans didn't know what the impeachment clause said. 

When Republicans did talk about the facts, they simply said they didn't exist. Their idea of dealing with the facts was to say the facts were wrong. However, they never explained that position because that meant going into specific facts, something they did not want to do.

Republicans repeated over and over again that the evidence was hearsay, totally ignoring the incriminating statements made by Trump -- twice -- and his chief of staff. That argument is based on the absence of a chain of command. According to Republicans, every member of Trump's government must get their instructions directly from Trump, and all other instructions are "hearsay," thus meaningless. 

Republicans said the text of the July 25 call proved there was no quid pro quo, which runs counter to what Mulvaney said. Nevertheless, they were right. Trump never told Zelensky that he was withholding vital military aid until Zelensky did as he was told. Being a sharp guy, Trump assumed the Ukrainian president would get the message. 

The Democrats countered with powerful statements of fact, but the Republicans can be forgiven. The were at a distinct disadvantage.


----------



## beagle9

Sandy Shanks said:


> I watched the House debate on the Articles of Impeachment for hours today. Once again, I must congratulate Trump's fans for not using the arguments made by the helpless Republicans defending a guilty President. Trump's fans know they would look silly on this forum if they used the Republican arguments.
> 
> Although there was some self-promotion by the Democrats -- they are politicians after all -- they largely stuck to the facts and the testimony by the various witnesses.
> 
> The Republicans stayed away from the evidence and used numerous distractions. They said the Democrats have wanted to impeach Trump since the day he took office. Even if true, that had nothing to do with the impeachment articles and evidence today. They said Democrats wanted to undo the results of an election that took place three years ago. Yeah, so, what does that have to do with what is happening today? They brought up a myriad of subjects, the economy, Obama administration, even quotes from the Bible and some used theatrics. One Texas Republican called the Democrats socialists, obviously speaking to his base, but to a general audience he sounded like a hick. Some Republicans didn't know what the impeachment clause said.
> 
> When Republicans did talk about the facts, they simply said they didn't exist. Their idea of dealing with the facts was to say the facts were wrong. However, they never explained that position because that meant going into specific facts, something they did not want to do.
> 
> Republicans repeated over and over again that the evidence was hearsay, totally ignoring the incriminating statements made by Trump -- twice -- and his chief of staff. That argument is based on the absence of a chain of command. According to Republicans, every member of Trump's government must get their instructions directly from Trump, and all other instructions are "hearsay," thus meaningless.
> 
> Republicans said the text of the July 25 call proved there was no quid pro quo, which runs counter to what Mulvaney said. Nevertheless, they were right. *Trump never told Zelensky that he was withholding vital military aid until Zelensky did as he was told. Being a sharp guy, Trump assumed the Ukrainian president would get the message. *
> 
> The Democrats countered with powerful statements of fact, but the Republicans can be forgiven. The were at a distinct disadvantage.


Gearing up for the final loss now eh ??  I see alot of wiggle room in your words here. Not sure if the Democrats will be forgiven as easy.


----------



## basquebromance

the Dems look like a bunch of fools! FOOOOOOOOLS!


----------



## Sandy Shanks

The _Times _reports, "The House of Representatives on Wednesday impeached President Trump, charging him with “high crimes and misdemeanors” and making him only the third president in history to face removal by the Senate.

"The votes on two articles of impeachment — abuse of power and obstruction of Congress — fell largely along party lines, after about eight hours of contentious debate that underscored the deep divisions in the country and among its representatives.

"All but two Democrats supported the article on abuse of power, which accused Mr. Trump of using the power of his office to pressure Ukraine’s government to announce investigations that could discredit his political rivals. The vote was 230 to 197.

"A third Democrat, Representative Jared Golden of Maine, joined with Republicans in opposing the obstruction of Congress charge. The vote was 229 to 198.

"No Republicans voted in favor of either article of impeachment. Representative Justin Amash, Independent of Michigan, voted for both articles."

I did not want this. I can't help but feel the Democrats are making a huge mistake. I could give a rat's ass about the Democrats, but this could result in a Trump victory in November. That would be catastrophic for our nation. Among other issues, Trump may very well have mental problems. He may be suffering from paranoid personality disorder or PPD. What kind of a President verbally attacks a 16-year old girl with autism who is concerned about climate change? His narcissism borders on the extreme.


----------



## beagle9

Sandy Shanks said:


> The _Times _reports, "The House of Representatives on Wednesday impeached President Trump, charging him with “high crimes and misdemeanors” and making him only the third president in history to face removal by the Senate.
> 
> "The votes on two articles of impeachment — abuse of power and obstruction of Congress — fell largely along party lines, after about eight hours of contentious debate that underscored the deep divisions in the country and among its representatives.
> 
> "All but two Democrats supported the article on abuse of power, which accused Mr. Trump of using the power of his office to pressure Ukraine’s government to announce investigations that could discredit his political rivals. The vote was 230 to 197.
> 
> "A third Democrat, Representative Jared Golden of Maine, joined with Republicans in opposing the obstruction of Congress charge. The vote was 229 to 198.
> 
> "No Republicans voted in favor of either article of impeachment. Representative Justin Amash, Independent of Michigan, voted for both articles."
> 
> I did not want this. I can't help but feel the Democrats are making a huge mistake. I could give a rat's ass about the Democrats, but this could result in a Trump victory in November. That would be catastrophic for our nation. Among other issues, Trump may very well have mental problems. He may be suffering from paranoid personality disorder or PPD. What kind of a President verbally attacks a 16-year old girl with autism who is concerned about climate change? His narcissism borders on the extreme.


The current house of Representatives might be the most politically corrupt this country has ever seen, and that's really saying alot at this point. Either that or the most uneducated we've ever had. Both draw the same conclusions.


----------



## beagle9

Sandy Shanks said:


> The _Times _reports, "The House of Representatives on Wednesday impeached President Trump, charging him with “high crimes and misdemeanors” and making him only the third president in history to face removal by the Senate.
> 
> "The votes on two articles of impeachment — abuse of power and obstruction of Congress — fell largely along party lines, after about eight hours of contentious debate that underscored the deep divisions in the country and among its representatives.
> 
> "All but two Democrats supported the article on abuse of power, which accused Mr. Trump of using the power of his office to pressure Ukraine’s government to announce investigations that could discredit his political rivals. The vote was 230 to 197.
> 
> "A third Democrat, Representative Jared Golden of Maine, joined with Republicans in opposing the obstruction of Congress charge. The vote was 229 to 198.
> 
> "No Republicans voted in favor of either article of impeachment. Representative Justin Amash, Independent of Michigan, voted for both articles."
> 
> I did not want this. I can't help but feel the Democrats are making a huge mistake. I could give a rat's ass about the Democrats, but this could result in a Trump victory in November. That would be catastrophic for our nation. Among other issues, Trump may very well have mental problems. He may be suffering from paranoid personality disorder or PPD. What kind of a President verbally attacks a 16-year old girl with autism who is concerned about climate change? His narcissism borders on the extreme.


What kind of person or people uses a 16 year old with autism, in order to push something that is not fully understood by the person, other than what she has been lied to about ?? Think about that one for a second or two.

The cratzies will stoop to any level, even if it involves the exploitation of the most vulnerable in society.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

beagle9 said:


> Sandy Shanks said:
> 
> 
> 
> The _Times _reports, "The House of Representatives on Wednesday impeached President Trump, charging him with “high crimes and misdemeanors” and making him only the third president in history to face removal by the Senate.
> 
> "The votes on two articles of impeachment — abuse of power and obstruction of Congress — fell largely along party lines, after about eight hours of contentious debate that underscored the deep divisions in the country and among its representatives.
> 
> "All but two Democrats supported the article on abuse of power, which accused Mr. Trump of using the power of his office to pressure Ukraine’s government to announce investigations that could discredit his political rivals. The vote was 230 to 197.
> 
> "A third Democrat, Representative Jared Golden of Maine, joined with Republicans in opposing the obstruction of Congress charge. The vote was 229 to 198.
> 
> "No Republicans voted in favor of either article of impeachment. Representative Justin Amash, Independent of Michigan, voted for both articles."
> 
> I did not want this. I can't help but feel the Democrats are making a huge mistake. I could give a rat's ass about the Democrats, but this could result in a Trump victory in November. That would be catastrophic for our nation. Among other issues, Trump may very well have mental problems. He may be suffering from paranoid personality disorder or PPD. What kind of a President verbally attacks a 16-year old girl with autism who is concerned about climate change? His narcissism borders on the extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of person or people uses a 16 year old with autism, in order to push something that is not fully understood by the person, other than what she has been lied to about ?? Think about that one for a second or two.
> 
> The cratzies will stoop to any level, even if it involves the exploitation of the most vulnerable in society.
Click to expand...

Dude! Autistic people can be quite intelligent . She understands more than you do!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

In todays news.....

GOP Congressman Barry Loudermilk Compares Donald Trump To Jesus Christ


> Speaking on the house floor, Rep. Barry Loudermilk made the ridiculous claim that Jesus was treated more fairly before his crucifixion than Trump has been treated throughout the impeachment process.



Unhinged!!


----------



## Sandy Shanks

Sandy Shanks said:


> The _Times _reports, "The House of Representatives on Wednesday impeached President Trump, charging him with “high crimes and misdemeanors” and making him only the third president in history to face removal by the Senate.
> 
> "The votes on two articles of impeachment — abuse of power and obstruction of Congress — fell largely along party lines, after about eight hours of contentious debate that underscored the deep divisions in the country and among its representatives.
> 
> "All but two Democrats supported the article on abuse of power, which accused Mr. Trump of using the power of his office to pressure Ukraine’s government to announce investigations that could discredit his political rivals. The vote was 230 to 197.
> 
> "A third Democrat, Representative Jared Golden of Maine, joined with Republicans in opposing the obstruction of Congress charge. The vote was 229 to 198.
> 
> "No Republicans voted in favor of either article of impeachment. Representative Justin Amash, Independent of Michigan, voted for both articles."
> 
> I did not want this. I can't help but feel the Democrats are making a huge mistake. I could give a rat's ass about the Democrats, but this could result in a Trump victory in November. That would be catastrophic for our nation. Among other issues, Trump may very well have mental problems. He may be suffering from paranoid personality disorder or PPD. What kind of a President verbally attacks a 16-year old girl with autism who is concerned about climate change? His narcissism borders on the extreme.



The _Times _reports, "The House of Representatives on Wednesday impeached President Trump, charging him with “high crimes and misdemeanors” and making him only the third president in history to face removal by the Senate."

I did not want this. I can't help but feel the Democrats are making a huge mistake. I could give a rat's ass about the Democrats, but this could result in a Trump victory in November. That would be catastrophic for our nation. Among other issues, Trump may very well have mental problems. He may be suffering from paranoid personality disorder or PPD. What kind of a President verbally attacks a 16-year old girl with autism who is concerned about climate change? His narcissism borders on the extreme.

Impeachment is bound to fail because there is no overwhelming support for Trump's removal on the part of the American people. Without that overwhelming support, the Republican Senate is free to exonerate the Republican President.

Why is there no overwhelming support for Trump's removal? There are three reasons.

First, Americans always love an underdog. For three months every major network, every major newspaper has been telling us every day about Trump's misbehavior. Many Americans may view that as unfair.

Second, the phone call was just Trump being Trump. Many Americans think the call was not a threat to our national security. It was just a phone call. Trump has made many stupid remarks in the past, and he will make them again only to be ignored and forgotten. The call does not require removal from office. It is just Trump.

Third, most Americans are unfamiliar with the evidence. How many have watch the House hearings over the past few weeks? Not many. Without knowledge of the evidence against Trump, without knowledge of what the high caliber witnesses said, how could Americans favor Trump's removal from office? They can't. 

The Democrats may have made a strategic error. Our only hope is that Americans will pay attention to what happened when they make the final judgment on November 3, 2020.


----------



## Terri4Trump

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't have to say "me" or "my campaign," as he named his political rival. And the proper channels to investigate Biden would have been through his own Department of Justice, not a foreign national, which is against the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe but that is not how he operates. He said Barr will be in touch. Ultimately he did deliver the weapons and honestly he had zero foresight how the investigation would go and if Biden would be exonerated. Not enough to impeach but enough to educate the voters and let us decide in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lied to Zelensky when he said Barr will be in touch. Itvturned out he never told Barr about his conversation with Zelensky to investigate Biden.
> 
> And he only delivered the aid after a whistleblower filed a complaint that he was holding up the aid in exchange for favors. And that was 7 months after Congress approved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did and you have proof of his intent? No. You're guessing. This is fine and the voters should know but this is not enough to impeach. They are impeaching based on "abuse of power". Has there ever been a criminal prosecuted for this ever? No.
> 
> This is 100% political IMO and not at all logical. Again, Alan Dershowitz agrees with me. He is a legal expert. He is also a Democrat and a Clinton supporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What guessing? Trump didn't inform Barr. That's not a guess. Trump delivered the aid after the whistleblower filed a complaint he was withholding it. That's not a guess. Shit, Trump's own acting chief of staff admitted he was holding up the funds because of a favor trump asked of Zelensky....
> 
> _"Did he also mention to me in passing the corruption related to the DNC server? Absolutely. No question about that. But that’s it. *And that’s why we held up the money*." ~ Mick Mulvaney_​
> _(emphasis added)_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, he is allowed to do that. He also never specified when Barr would reach out to him. It doesn't trouble you at all that this is 100% partisan? Is every Republican in your POV just turning a blind eye?
Click to expand...


*Just reported: *Senate can acquit even if Nancy holds back the articles, experts say. More details to come.


----------



## beagle9

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Shanks said:
> 
> 
> 
> The _Times _reports, "The House of Representatives on Wednesday impeached President Trump, charging him with “high crimes and misdemeanors” and making him only the third president in history to face removal by the Senate.
> 
> "The votes on two articles of impeachment — abuse of power and obstruction of Congress — fell largely along party lines, after about eight hours of contentious debate that underscored the deep divisions in the country and among its representatives.
> 
> "All but two Democrats supported the article on abuse of power, which accused Mr. Trump of using the power of his office to pressure Ukraine’s government to announce investigations that could discredit his political rivals. The vote was 230 to 197.
> 
> "A third Democrat, Representative Jared Golden of Maine, joined with Republicans in opposing the obstruction of Congress charge. The vote was 229 to 198.
> 
> "No Republicans voted in favor of either article of impeachment. Representative Justin Amash, Independent of Michigan, voted for both articles."
> 
> I did not want this. I can't help but feel the Democrats are making a huge mistake. I could give a rat's ass about the Democrats, but this could result in a Trump victory in November. That would be catastrophic for our nation. Among other issues, Trump may very well have mental problems. He may be suffering from paranoid personality disorder or PPD. What kind of a President verbally attacks a 16-year old girl with autism who is concerned about climate change? His narcissism borders on the extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of person or people uses a 16 year old with autism, in order to push something that is not fully understood by the person, other than what she has been lied to about ?? Think about that one for a second or two.
> 
> The cratzies will stoop to any level, even if it involves the exploitation of the most vulnerable in society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude! Autistic people can be quite intelligent . She understands more than you do!
Click to expand...

No one says that autism would limit a person totally, it just depends on who is doing the educating or indoctrinating of the person that matters.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

beagle9 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Shanks said:
> 
> 
> 
> The _Times _reports, "The House of Representatives on Wednesday impeached President Trump, charging him with “high crimes and misdemeanors” and making him only the third president in history to face removal by the Senate.
> 
> "The votes on two articles of impeachment — abuse of power and obstruction of Congress — fell largely along party lines, after about eight hours of contentious debate that underscored the deep divisions in the country and among its representatives.
> 
> "All but two Democrats supported the article on abuse of power, which accused Mr. Trump of using the power of his office to pressure Ukraine’s government to announce investigations that could discredit his political rivals. The vote was 230 to 197.
> 
> "A third Democrat, Representative Jared Golden of Maine, joined with Republicans in opposing the obstruction of Congress charge. The vote was 229 to 198.
> 
> "No Republicans voted in favor of either article of impeachment. Representative Justin Amash, Independent of Michigan, voted for both articles."
> 
> I did not want this. I can't help but feel the Democrats are making a huge mistake. I could give a rat's ass about the Democrats, but this could result in a Trump victory in November. That would be catastrophic for our nation. Among other issues, Trump may very well have mental problems. He may be suffering from paranoid personality disorder or PPD. What kind of a President verbally attacks a 16-year old girl with autism who is concerned about climate change? His narcissism borders on the extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of person or people uses a 16 year old with autism, in order to push something that is not fully understood by the person, other than what she has been lied to about ?? Think about that one for a second or two.
> 
> The cratzies will stoop to any level, even if it involves the exploitation of the most vulnerable in society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude! Autistic people can be quite intelligent . She understands more than you do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one says that autism would limit a person totally, it just depends on who is doing the educating or indoctrinating of the person that matters.
Click to expand...

Right Cowboy , just keep telling yourself that she is being manipulated. People like here can be especially bright, and the Asperger's does make more susceptible to  manipulation as some here have suggested. They can also be extremely focused on a topic and delve deeply into it as Gretta apparently has


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Thursday Update:

Chuck Schumer: Witnesses Are 'Essential' To Democratic Agreement On Impeachment Trial | HuffPost



> McConnell and Schumer are set to meet Thursday afternoon. So far, McConnell has said he doesn’t want witnesses. He gave a speech on the Senate floor Thursday morning, saying Pelosi was “too afraid” to send the “shoddy work” done by the House over to his chamber.



I would like to be a fly on the wall in that room.



> This is not an indication that the House trial was weak. In fact, the opposite,” Schumer said. “If the House trial was weak, Trump and McConnell wouldn’t mind witnesses. The reason they’re so afraid of additional witnesses is they know it’s a strong case.”


----------



## hadit

Sandy Shanks said:


> It would appear that Trump's fans are incapable of thinking beyond 2020.
> 
> Throughout his entire President, a majority of Americans have disapproved of Trump's performance. Trump is the least popular President in modern American history. The GOP has lost several key elections in 2018 and 2019 and they lost control of the House *because of Trump.*
> 
> In other words, in all likelihood Trump will lose in 2020.
> 
> Trump's fans ignore all the evidence -- they avoid it, actually -- and insist that Trump is innocent. They are totally unaware of the consequences of that judgment.
> 
> Most likely in 2021 a Democrat will become President. If not in 2021, then 2025, or at some point a Democrat will be in the Oval Office.
> 
> _*If Trump is declared innocent of asking a foreign government to intervene in our election on his behalf, if Trump  is declared innocent of using bribery as an incentive, if Trump is declared innocent of obstructing justice when he clearly defied Congress, then Democratic Presidents will be allowed to continue the practice.
> 
> That possibility exists as early as Jan. 20, 2021. Do Trump's fans really want to grant that kind of power to Democratic Presidents?*_



IOW, democrats want to be like Trump?


----------



## Sandy Shanks

Terri4Trump said:


> *Just reported: *Senate can acquit even if Nancy holds back the articles, experts say. More details to come.



You don't seem to understand. Yes, that is possible, but will the American voter acquit Trump? 

More details to come.


----------



## Sandy Shanks

What would happen if Schumer and the Democratic leadership in the Senate followed Republican advice and decided to let the courts decide on the legitimacy of subpoenaed witnesses like Mulvany and Bolton while adding Pompeo and Giuliani to the list.

If Schumer and the Democratic leadership decide to wait on the courts, in accordance with Republican wishes, the Senate trial might happen some time around November 3, 2020.


----------



## Sandy Shanks

Did McConnell blink?

On December 17, _*McConnell rejected Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer’s call for testimony from four witnesses*_: John Bolton, the former national security adviser; acting White House chief of staff Mick Mulvaney; Robert Blair, a senior adviser to Mulvaney; and Michael Duffey, associate director for national security at the Office of Management and Budget. The four have direct knowledge about the central issue in the impeachment trial: why Trump held up nearly $400 million in security assistance to Ukraine while he pressured the country’s president to open investigations of his political rival, Joe Biden.

_*Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell said today that he was not ruling out calling witnesses*_ in President Donald Trump’s impeachment trial.

In their desperation to defend a guilty Republican President, Republicans are making complete fools of themselves. 

It would appear that the idea of Democrats seeking guidance from the courts regarding witnesses in Trump's trial isn't so farfetched after all.


----------



## Sandy Shanks

CNN reports, "Roughly 90 minutes after President Donald Trump spoke to Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky on July 25, *Trump's political appointees at the White House's budget office were already ordering the Pentagon to freeze security funding for Ukraine*, newly released government documents show.

"Based on guidance I have received and in light of the Administration's plan to review assistance to Ukraine, including the Ukraine Security Assistance Initiative, please hold off on any additional DoD obligations of these funds, pending direction from that process," Mike Duffey, the White House official in the Office of Management and Budget responsible for overseeing national security money and a Trump political appointee, wrote to select OMB and Pentagon officials on July 25."

"Given the sensitive nature of the request, I appreciate your keeping that information closely held to those who need to know to execute direction," Duffey added. 

Schumer renewed his call for Duffey to be a witness at the Senate impeachment trial, saying that the email showcases the information he may be able to offer.

"If there was ever an argument that we need Mr. Duffey to come testify, this is that information. This email is explosive. A top administration official, one that we requested, is saying, stop the aid 90 minutes after Trump called Zelensky and said keep it hush, hush. What more do you need to request a witness?" Schumer said.

The net is closing in. The Trump Republican Senate may excuse Trump, but there are serious doubts the American people will. Vulnerable Republicans should be thinking about that. The GOP has already lost a significant number of elections because of Trump. The 2020 elections with Trump leading the ticket is just around the corner.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Sandy Shanks said:


> What would happen if Schumer and the Democratic leadership in the Senate followed Republican advice and decided to let the courts decide on the legitimacy of subpoenaed witnesses like Mulvany and Bolton while adding Pompeo and Giuliani to the list.


Funny how you don't realize you just demonstrated the invalidity of the 2nd article of impeachment.


----------



## Sandy Shanks

Sandy Shanks said:


> CNN reports, "Roughly 90 minutes after President Donald Trump spoke to Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky on July 25, *Trump's political appointees at the White House's budget office were already ordering the Pentagon to freeze security funding for Ukraine*, newly released government documents show.
> 
> "Based on guidance I have received and in light of the Administration's plan to review assistance to Ukraine, including the Ukraine Security Assistance Initiative, please hold off on any additional DoD obligations of these funds, pending direction from that process," Mike Duffey, the White House official in the Office of Management and Budget responsible for overseeing national security money and a Trump political appointee, wrote to select OMB and Pentagon officials on July 25."
> 
> "Given the sensitive nature of the request, I appreciate your keeping that information closely held to those who need to know to execute direction," Duffey added.
> 
> Schumer renewed his call for Duffey to be a witness at the Senate impeachment trial, saying that the email showcases the information he may be able to offer.
> 
> "If there was ever an argument that we need Mr. Duffey to come testify, this is that information. This email is explosive. A top administration official, one that we requested, is saying, stop the aid 90 minutes after Trump called Zelensky and said keep it hush, hush. What more do you need to request a witness?" Schumer said.
> 
> The net is closing in. The Trump Republican Senate may excuse Trump, but there are serious doubts the American people will. Vulnerable Republicans should be thinking about that. The GOP has already lost a significant number of elections because of Trump. The 2020 elections with Trump leading the ticket is just around the corner.



Trump had a Christmas message for his base. They are the only ones who will believe.

He lashed out at Speaker Nancy Pelosi, saying that she “hates all of the people who voted for me and the Republican Party.” He wants his base to believe that so that will ignore the overwhelming evidence that he invited foreign interference in our elections and used bribery to get what he wanted. 

It works, too. His fans avoid anything dealing with the evidence against Trump. 

Then, in a moment of Christmas cheer and paranoia, he attacked Representative Adam B. Schiff of California as being “a sick, corrupt politician.”

Of course, his Christmas message contained a number of lies, particularly having to do with his impeachment. The biggest whopper, for the umpteenth time he said he was denied due process in the impeachment proceedings, saying that “they treated us very unfairly [in the House], and now they want fairness in the Senate.” 

Apparently, Trump is making a mockery of fairness in the Senate, but that is beside the point. "House Judiciary Chairman Jerry Nadler, a Democrat from New York, sent a letter to President Donald Trump notifying him of public impeachment hearings [the following] week and inviting the President and his counsel to participate, including asking questions of the witnesses." Trump Complains About Impeachment After Christmas Eve Message to Troops

Trump blocked his own lawyer, witnesses and documents from the House, and from the American people, on phony complaints about the House process. "As for the hearing scheduled for December 4, we cannot fairly be expected to participate in a hearing while the witnesses are yet to be named and while it remains unclear whether the Judiciary Committee will afford the President a fair process through additional hearings," White House counsel Pat Cipollone wrote in letter to Chairman Jerry Nadler.

In all fairness to Trump, he said he had picked out “a beautiful card” for the first lady, Melania Trump, gave most federal workers the gift of an extra _day_ off this holiday season, and had some nice words for our troops fighting abroad in the Middle East.


----------



## beagle9

Sandy Shanks said:


> What would happen if Schumer and the Democratic leadership in the Senate followed Republican advice and decided to let the courts decide on the legitimacy of subpoenaed witnesses like Mulvany and Bolton while adding Pompeo and Giuliani to the list.
> 
> If Schumer and the Democratic leadership decide to wait on the courts, in accordance with Republican wishes, the Senate trial might happen some time around November 3, 2020.


So it is about the 2020 election eh ?


----------



## hadit

Sandy Shanks said:


> What would happen if Schumer and the Democratic leadership in the Senate followed Republican advice and decided to let the courts decide on the legitimacy of subpoenaed witnesses like Mulvany and Bolton while adding Pompeo and Giuliani to the list.
> 
> If Schumer and the Democratic leadership decide to wait on the courts, in accordance with Republican wishes, the Senate trial might happen some time around November 3, 2020.



They would have to redo the impeachment. Since they voted on the articles, they can't go back and add to them.


----------



## Rye Catcher

OKTexas said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is, of course, just as much circumstantial evidence as your Biden speculation, if not more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than video of joe biden stating he got the prosecutor fired by threatening to withhold a billion dollars....you mean other than that...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Provide the link where Joe Biden said he was having the prosecutor fired to protect his son Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We know he did, of course that's irrelevant to the fact that he bribed a foreign country to effect their internal affairs. His son benefiting is tangential to that fact, quid pro joe doesn't have to benefit directly.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I know that Trump tried to bribe/extort a foreign government into starting a phony investigation into Joe Biden, his political rival. He should rot in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He asked for Ukraine to look into corruption, it's not his fault the Bidens are part of it, that's on the Bidens.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Still no evidence to support any wrong doing by the Biden's.  Rudy's efforts seem to be bearing no fruit, except to add to his wallet.


----------



## Rye Catcher

hadit said:


> Sandy Shanks said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would happen if Schumer and the Democratic leadership in the Senate followed Republican advice and decided to let the courts decide on the legitimacy of subpoenaed witnesses like Mulvany and Bolton while adding Pompeo and Giuliani to the list.
> 
> If Schumer and the Democratic leadership decide to wait on the courts, in accordance with Republican wishes, the Senate trial might happen some time around November 3, 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They would have to redo the impeachment. Since they voted on the articles, they can't go back and add to them.
Click to expand...


Who says?  Did Donald tell you that?


----------



## OKTexas

Rye Catcher said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than video of joe biden stating he got the prosecutor fired by threatening to withhold a billion dollars....you mean other than that...right?
> 
> 
> 
> Provide the link where Joe Biden said he was having the prosecutor fired to protect his son Hunter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We know he did, of course that's irrelevant to the fact that he bribed a foreign country to effect their internal affairs. His son benefiting is tangential to that fact, quid pro joe doesn't have to benefit directly.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I know that Trump tried to bribe/extort a foreign government into starting a phony investigation into Joe Biden, his political rival. He should rot in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He asked for Ukraine to look into corruption, it's not his fault the Bidens are part of it, that's on the Bidens.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no evidence to support any wrong doing by the Biden's.  Rudy's efforts seem to be bearing no fruit, except to add to his wallet.
Click to expand...



Every significant job baby biden has ever had can be traced directly to his name being biden and his dads influence. Devon Archer met with poppa joe in the WH two days before baby biden was named to the Burisma board. It definitely appears fishy, if there really is nothing there, so be it, but it warrants looking into. If you think the commie propaganda media has done that, I want some of what you're smoking.

.


----------



## hadit

Rye Catcher said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Shanks said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would happen if Schumer and the Democratic leadership in the Senate followed Republican advice and decided to let the courts decide on the legitimacy of subpoenaed witnesses like Mulvany and Bolton while adding Pompeo and Giuliani to the list.
> 
> If Schumer and the Democratic leadership decide to wait on the courts, in accordance with Republican wishes, the Senate trial might happen some time around November 3, 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They would have to redo the impeachment. Since they voted on the articles, they can't go back and add to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who says?  Did Donald tell you that?
Click to expand...

They've already held the vote. If they modify the articles now, they are no longer the same articles that were voted on. Do you disagree with that? Therefore, they cannot be sent to the Senate as articles of impeachment that were voted on by the House. Do you disagree with that? If you disagree with either, say why.

No, if they want to include new testimony, they need to trash the old articles of impeachment and vote on the new ones. They can't modify a bill that they've already voted on, because doing so would nullify it. In fact, I don't know if there's precedent for voting on a bill, and if it passes, just saying, "Never mind" and writing a new one. There's already a move afoot to declare the impeachment as not being done until the articles are delivered to the Senate. Impeaching on articles that never get to the Senate at all would certainly have to be decided by the SC. No, if anything is changed, to vote has to be taken again, and the more they do that, the more incompetent they appear.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Rye Catcher said:


> Still no evidence to support any wrong doing by the Biden's.


Because there hasn't been an investigation.
Duh.


----------



## basquebromance

Sen. Richard Blumenthal says he believes some Senate Republicans are privately concerned with how Mitch McConnell and the White House are handling the impeachment trial: "The defendant doesn't get to set the rules for the trial."

Murkowski, Lone GOP Senator To Vote Against Kavanaugh, Calls McConnell Working With White House ‘Disturbing’


----------



## M14 Shooter

basquebromance said:


> Sen. Richard Blumenthal says he believes some Senate Republicans are privately concerned with how Mitch McConnell and the White House are handling the impeachment trial: "The defendant doesn't get to set the rules for the trial."
> Murkowski, Lone GOP Senator To Vote Against Kavanaugh, Calls McConnell Working With White House ‘Disturbing’


This is a political, not a legal, process.
As such, politics necessarily plays into it - as demonstrated by the Democrats in the House.


----------



## Rye Catcher

M14 Shooter said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no evidence to support any wrong doing by the Biden's.
> 
> 
> 
> Because there hasn't been an investigation.
> Duh.
Click to expand...


Yet The Donald has claimed that a Billion Dollars have been awarded to Hunter Biden.  If Trump made the claim, it must be an investigation was completed.  The Donald wouldn't lie, would he?


----------



## Rye Catcher

M14 Shooter said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sen. Richard Blumenthal says he believes some Senate Republicans are privately concerned with how Mitch McConnell and the White House are handling the impeachment trial: "The defendant doesn't get to set the rules for the trial."
> Murkowski, Lone GOP Senator To Vote Against Kavanaugh, Calls McConnell Working With White House ‘Disturbing’
> 
> 
> 
> This is a political, not a legal, process.
> As such, politics necessarily plays into it - as demonstrated by the Democrats in the House.
Click to expand...


LOL, so were the Bill of Rights, political.  Your beloved 2nd A. then is not about the law by your reasoning.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Seems as if the defenders of trump and McConnell have fled this post.  Questions above have not been answered, not even a funny button has been pushed.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Rye Catcher said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no evidence to support any wrong doing by the Biden's.
> 
> 
> 
> Because there hasn't been an investigation.
> Duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet The Donald has claimed that a Billion Dollars have been awarded to Hunter Biden.  If Trump made the claim, it must be an investigation was completed.
Click to expand...

An impressive non-seq you have there.
You should be proud.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Rye Catcher said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sen. Richard Blumenthal says he believes some Senate Republicans are privately concerned with how Mitch McConnell and the White House are handling the impeachment trial: "The defendant doesn't get to set the rules for the trial."
> Murkowski, Lone GOP Senator To Vote Against Kavanaugh, Calls McConnell Working With White House ‘Disturbing’
> 
> 
> 
> This is a political, not a legal, process.
> As such, politics necessarily plays into it - as demonstrated by the Democrats in the House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, so were the Bill of Rights, political.  Your beloved 2nd A. then is not about the law by your reasoning.
Click to expand...


I accept your concession of the point.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Rye Catcher said:


> Seems as if the defenders of trump and McConnell have fled this post.


Get well soon.


----------



## Rye Catcher

M14 Shooter said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no evidence to support any wrong doing by the Biden's.
> 
> 
> 
> Because there hasn't been an investigation.
> Duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet The Donald has claimed that a Billion Dollars have been awarded to Hunter Biden.  If Trump made the claim, it must be an investigation was completed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An impressive non-seq you have there.
> You should be proud.
Click to expand...


Once again you've proved to be a Damn Liar.  Leaving out the last sentence in your post, a lie by omission is a clear example of why you are a dishonest Jerk.

The last sentence was this:  *"The Donald wouldn't lie, would he?"  *


----------



## Rye Catcher

M14 Shooter said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sen. Richard Blumenthal says he believes some Senate Republicans are privately concerned with how Mitch McConnell and the White House are handling the impeachment trial: "The defendant doesn't get to set the rules for the trial."
> Murkowski, Lone GOP Senator To Vote Against Kavanaugh, Calls McConnell Working With White House ‘Disturbing’
> 
> 
> 
> This is a political, not a legal, process.
> As such, politics necessarily plays into it - as demonstrated by the Democrats in the House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, so were the Bill of Rights, political.  Your beloved 2nd A. then is not about the law by your reasoning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I accept your concession of the point.
Click to expand...


Idiot-gram ^^^,  Variety, head in the sand.


----------



## NotYourBody

Rye Catcher said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no evidence to support any wrong doing by the Biden's.
> 
> 
> 
> Because there hasn't been an investigation.
> Duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet The Donald has claimed that a Billion Dollars have been awarded to Hunter Biden.  If Trump made the claim, it must be an investigation was completed.  The Donald wouldn't lie, would he?
Click to expand...

So Hunter Biden is a billionaire?


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Provide the link where Joe Biden said he was having the prosecutor fired to protect his son Hunter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know he did, of course that's irrelevant to the fact that he bribed a foreign country to effect their internal affairs. His son benefiting is tangential to that fact, quid pro joe doesn't have to benefit directly.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I know that Trump tried to bribe/extort a foreign government into starting a phony investigation into Joe Biden, his political rival. He should rot in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He asked for Ukraine to look into corruption, it's not his fault the Bidens are part of it, that's on the Bidens.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no evidence to support any wrong doing by the Biden's.  Rudy's efforts seem to be bearing no fruit, except to add to his wallet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Every significant job baby biden has ever had can be traced directly to his name being biden and his dads influence. Devon Archer met with poppa joe in the WH two days before baby biden was named to the Burisma board. It definitely appears fishy, if there really is nothing there, so be it, but it warrants looking into. If you think the commie propaganda media has done that, I want some of what you're smoking.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

So look into it. Who cares?


----------



## M14 Shooter

Rye Catcher said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no evidence to support any wrong doing by the Biden's.
> 
> 
> 
> Because there hasn't been an investigation.
> Duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet The Donald has claimed that a Billion Dollars have been awarded to Hunter Biden.  If Trump made the claim, it must be an investigation was completed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An impressive non-seq you have there.
> You should be proud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you've proved to be a Damn Liar
Click to expand...

Not at all.  Nothing in the remainder of your post changes the fact you rest on an impressive _non seq_.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Rye Catcher said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sen. Richard Blumenthal says he believes some Senate Republicans are privately concerned with how Mitch McConnell and the White House are handling the impeachment trial: "The defendant doesn't get to set the rules for the trial."
> Murkowski, Lone GOP Senator To Vote Against Kavanaugh, Calls McConnell Working With White House ‘Disturbing’
> 
> 
> 
> This is a political, not a legal, process.
> As such, politics necessarily plays into it - as demonstrated by the Democrats in the House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, so were the Bill of Rights, political.  Your beloved 2nd A. then is not about the law by your reasoning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I accept your concession of the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot-gram ^^^,  Variety, head in the sand.
Click to expand...

Get well soon.
You may not like the fact the impeachment trial is a political process, but there's nothing you can do about it.

And lets face it - no matter what the result of the trial in the senate, you will continue to believe Trump is guilty of everything he's been accused of.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know he did, of course that's irrelevant to the fact that he bribed a foreign country to effect their internal affairs. His son benefiting is tangential to that fact, quid pro joe doesn't have to benefit directly.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> And I know that Trump tried to bribe/extort a foreign government into starting a phony investigation into Joe Biden, his political rival. He should rot in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He asked for Ukraine to look into corruption, it's not his fault the Bidens are part of it, that's on the Bidens.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no evidence to support any wrong doing by the Biden's.  Rudy's efforts seem to be bearing no fruit, except to add to his wallet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Every significant job baby biden has ever had can be traced directly to his name being biden and his dads influence. Devon Archer met with poppa joe in the WH two days before baby biden was named to the Burisma board. It definitely appears fishy, if there really is nothing there, so be it, but it warrants looking into. If you think the commie propaganda media has done that, I want some of what you're smoking.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So look into it. Who cares?
Click to expand...



Evidently the house commies.

.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I know that Trump tried to bribe/extort a foreign government into starting a phony investigation into Joe Biden, his political rival. He should rot in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He asked for Ukraine to look into corruption, it's not his fault the Bidens are part of it, that's on the Bidens.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no evidence to support any wrong doing by the Biden's.  Rudy's efforts seem to be bearing no fruit, except to add to his wallet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Every significant job baby biden has ever had can be traced directly to his name being biden and his dads influence. Devon Archer met with poppa joe in the WH two days before baby biden was named to the Burisma board. It definitely appears fishy, if there really is nothing there, so be it, but it warrants looking into. If you think the commie propaganda media has done that, I want some of what you're smoking.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So look into it. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently the house commies.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I haven't seen or heard a single one say Biden should not be investigated. Can you actually quote any?


----------



## Zorro!

Democrats Must Live with Consequences of Their Foolish Impeachment Farce.

The NeverTrump campaign has sputtered to a ludicrous and pitiful end with this year. Having dragged its media lackeys and the dwindling curiosity of the country through an absurd burlesque of a “solemn, sad,” impeachment process—without alleging any actual illegalities—the NeverTrump campaign has rushed through in a procedural Star Chamber because of the “urgency” of removing the president before the country reelects him. House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) will not send the articles of impeachment to the Senate.

Democrats have no case against the president, are slipping in the polls, and that the last stand of the argument that a moral imperative makes Trump clearly unfit to serve in the great office to which he was elected, has crumbled.

The Democrats have no case for impeachment so they can’t go forward. They cannot possibly imagine there is any smoking gun anywhere to unsettle this administration. And as the country enters a presidential election year, they can’t get anyone except their lickspittles in the national political media drooling again about any legal threat to this president.

The voters will exercise their right and duty to determine if they want to reelect Donald Trump. The Democrats failed to impress anyone, came up empty, produced and passed a pack of lies as an argument for impeachment. Now they are trying to assert constitutional rights they do not possess and a moral authority they squandered years ago to deprive the Senate of the control over an impeachment trial which the Constitution clearly reserves to the upper chamber.

It’s over, Madam Speaker. Go back to San Francisco and ask Santa’s elves to help you clean up the public sanitation problem of the homeless people the California Democratic miracle has put on the city’s sidewalks.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> He asked for Ukraine to look into corruption, it's not his fault the Bidens are part of it, that's on the Bidens.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no evidence to support any wrong doing by the Biden's.  Rudy's efforts seem to be bearing no fruit, except to add to his wallet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Every significant job baby biden has ever had can be traced directly to his name being biden and his dads influence. Devon Archer met with poppa joe in the WH two days before baby biden was named to the Burisma board. It definitely appears fishy, if there really is nothing there, so be it, but it warrants looking into. If you think the commie propaganda media has done that, I want some of what you're smoking.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So look into it. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently the house commies.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen or heard a single one say Biden should not be investigated. Can you actually quote any?
Click to expand...



I heard a thousand time that it has been looked at already, and the bidens did nothing wrong, of course that's a lie. It's all over the MSM and this board, if you haven't seen that, you're not paying attention.

.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no evidence to support any wrong doing by the Biden's.  Rudy's efforts seem to be bearing no fruit, except to add to his wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every significant job baby biden has ever had can be traced directly to his name being biden and his dads influence. Devon Archer met with poppa joe in the WH two days before baby biden was named to the Burisma board. It definitely appears fishy, if there really is nothing there, so be it, but it warrants looking into. If you think the commie propaganda media has done that, I want some of what you're smoking.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So look into it. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently the house commies.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen or heard a single one say Biden should not be investigated. Can you actually quote any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a thousand time that it has been looked at already, and the bidens did nothing wrong, of course that's a lie. It's all over the MSM and this board, if you haven't seen that, you're not paying attention.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Seems you can't actually quote any saying Biden shouldn't be investigated. 

Thanks for confirming what I already suspected.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every significant job baby biden has ever had can be traced directly to his name being biden and his dads influence. Devon Archer met with poppa joe in the WH two days before baby biden was named to the Burisma board. It definitely appears fishy, if there really is nothing there, so be it, but it warrants looking into. If you think the commie propaganda media has done that, I want some of what you're smoking.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So look into it. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently the house commies.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen or heard a single one say Biden should not be investigated. Can you actually quote any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a thousand time that it has been looked at already, and the bidens did nothing wrong, of course that's a lie. It's all over the MSM and this board, if you haven't seen that, you're not paying attention.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Seems you can't actually quote any saying Biden shouldn't be investigated.
> 
> Thanks for confirming what I already suspected.
Click to expand...


Here ya go, even has a video.
Shifty Schiff: Trump Shouldn't be Allowed to Investigate Joe Biden's Dirty Dealings in Ukraine (VIDEO)

.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every significant job baby biden has ever had can be traced directly to his name being biden and his dads influence. Devon Archer met with poppa joe in the WH two days before baby biden was named to the Burisma board. It definitely appears fishy, if there really is nothing there, so be it, but it warrants looking into. If you think the commie propaganda media has done that, I want some of what you're smoking.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So look into it. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently the house commies.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen or heard a single one say Biden should not be investigated. Can you actually quote any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a thousand time that it has been looked at already, and the bidens did nothing wrong, of course that's a lie. It's all over the MSM and this board, if you haven't seen that, you're not paying attention.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Seems you can't actually quote any saying Biden shouldn't be investigated.
> 
> Thanks for confirming what I already suspected.
Click to expand...



Another:

There's no evidence for Trump's Biden-Ukraine accusations. What really happened?

.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So look into it. Who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently the house commies.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen or heard a single one say Biden should not be investigated. Can you actually quote any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a thousand time that it has been looked at already, and the bidens did nothing wrong, of course that's a lie. It's all over the MSM and this board, if you haven't seen that, you're not paying attention.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems you can't actually quote any saying Biden shouldn't be investigated.
> 
> Thanks for confirming what I already suspected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here ya go, even has a video.
> Shifty Schiff: Trump Shouldn't be Allowed to Investigate Joe Biden's Dirty Dealings in Ukraine (VIDEO)
Click to expand...

I didn't ask you for more evidence you're a dumbfuck, that's already been proven. I asked if you could quote a House Democrat saying Biden shouldn't be investigated. Now here you are, quoting Schiff saying Impeached Trump shouldn't investigate Biden; but nowhere in that interview did Schiff ever say Biden shouldn't be investigated.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So look into it. Who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently the house commies.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen or heard a single one say Biden should not be investigated. Can you actually quote any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a thousand time that it has been looked at already, and the bidens did nothing wrong, of course that's a lie. It's all over the MSM and this board, if you haven't seen that, you're not paying attention.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Seems you can't actually quote any saying Biden shouldn't be investigated.
> 
> Thanks for confirming what I already suspected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Another:
> 
> There's no evidence for Trump's Biden-Ukraine accusations. What really happened?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOL 

Your brain is defective. That's now the second link you've posted that does not contain a quote of any House Democrat saying Biden should not be investigated.

And this after you claimed you heard them saying exactly that  "a thousand times."


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every significant job baby biden has ever had can be traced directly to his name being biden and his dads influence. Devon Archer met with poppa joe in the WH two days before baby biden was named to the Burisma board. It definitely appears fishy, if there really is nothing there, so be it, but it warrants looking into. If you think the commie propaganda media has done that, I want some of what you're smoking.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So look into it. Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently the house commies.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen or heard a single one say Biden should not be investigated. Can you actually quote any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a thousand time that it has been looked at already, and the bidens did nothing wrong, of course that's a lie. It's all over the MSM and this board, if you haven't seen that, you're not paying attention.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Seems you can't actually quote any saying Biden shouldn't be investigated.
> 
> Thanks for confirming what I already suspected.
Click to expand...



Another:

Not appropriate for Trump to talk to AG about investigation into Biden: Schiff

.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently the house commies.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen or heard a single one say Biden should not be investigated. Can you actually quote any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a thousand time that it has been looked at already, and the bidens did nothing wrong, of course that's a lie. It's all over the MSM and this board, if you haven't seen that, you're not paying attention.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Seems you can't actually quote any saying Biden shouldn't be investigated.
> 
> Thanks for confirming what I already suspected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Another:
> 
> There's no evidence for Trump's Biden-Ukraine accusations. What really happened?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your brain is defective. That's now the second link you've posted that does not contain a quote of any House Democrat saying Biden should not be investigated.
> 
> And this after you claimed you heard them saying exactly that  "a thousand times."
Click to expand...



Fuck off freak, I said it was also the the MSM.

.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently the house commies.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen or heard a single one say Biden should not be investigated. Can you actually quote any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a thousand time that it has been looked at already, and the bidens did nothing wrong, of course that's a lie. It's all over the MSM and this board, if you haven't seen that, you're not paying attention.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Seems you can't actually quote any saying Biden shouldn't be investigated.
> 
> Thanks for confirming what I already suspected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Another:
> 
> There's no evidence for Trump's Biden-Ukraine accusations. What really happened?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your brain is defective. That's now the second link you've posted that does not contain a quote of any House Democrat saying Biden should not be investigated.
> 
> And this after you claimed you heard them saying exactly that  "a thousand times."
Click to expand...



At Wednesday's late hearing, judiciary committee Chairman Jerrold Nadler, D-N.Y., said evidence has proven that Trump's requests for investigating the Bidens were not legitimate, or based in concerns about Ukrainian corruption.

Impeachment: House panel strikes down Republican amendments

.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So look into it. Who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently the house commies.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen or heard a single one say Biden should not be investigated. Can you actually quote any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a thousand time that it has been looked at already, and the bidens did nothing wrong, of course that's a lie. It's all over the MSM and this board, if you haven't seen that, you're not paying attention.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Seems you can't actually quote any saying Biden shouldn't be investigated.
> 
> Thanks for confirming what I already suspected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Another:
> 
> Not appropriate for Trump to talk to AG about investigation into Biden: Schiff
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL 

That's not a third link you've posted which fails to quote a House Democrat saying Biden shouldn't be impeached. Only that Trump shouldn't be the one investigating him.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen or heard a single one say Biden should not be investigated. Can you actually quote any?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a thousand time that it has been looked at already, and the bidens did nothing wrong, of course that's a lie. It's all over the MSM and this board, if you haven't seen that, you're not paying attention.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Seems you can't actually quote any saying Biden shouldn't be investigated.
> 
> Thanks for confirming what I already suspected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Another:
> 
> There's no evidence for Trump's Biden-Ukraine accusations. What really happened?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your brain is defective. That's now the second link you've posted that does not contain a quote of any House Democrat saying Biden should not be investigated.
> 
> And this after you claimed you heard them saying exactly that  "a thousand times."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off freak, I said it was also the the MSM.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Here's what you said that you haven't proven...


OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So look into it. Who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently the house commies.
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen or heard a single one say Biden should not be investigated. Can you actually quote any?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a thousand time that it has been looked at already, and the bidens did nothing wrong, of course that's a lie. It's all over the MSM and this board, if you haven't seen that, you're not paying attention.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Seems you can't actually quote any saying Biden shouldn't be investigated.
> 
> Thanks for confirming what I already suspected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Another:
> 
> There's no evidence for Trump's Biden-Ukraine accusations. What really happened?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your brain is defective. That's now the second link you've posted that does not contain a quote of any House Democrat saying Biden should not be investigated.
> 
> And this after you claimed you heard them saying exactly that  "a thousand times."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At Wednesday's late hearing, judiciary committee Chairman Jerrold Nadler, D-N.Y., said evidence has proven that Trump's requests for investigating the Bidens were not legitimate, or based in concerns about Ukrainian corruption.
> 
> Impeachment: House panel strikes down Republican amendments
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOL 

Still not a quote saying Biden shouldn't be investigated. That's 4 now.


----------



## OKTexas

Faun said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a thousand time that it has been looked at already, and the bidens did nothing wrong, of course that's a lie. It's all over the MSM and this board, if you haven't seen that, you're not paying attention.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Seems you can't actually quote any saying Biden shouldn't be investigated.
> 
> Thanks for confirming what I already suspected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Another:
> 
> There's no evidence for Trump's Biden-Ukraine accusations. What really happened?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your brain is defective. That's now the second link you've posted that does not contain a quote of any House Democrat saying Biden should not be investigated.
> 
> And this after you claimed you heard them saying exactly that  "a thousand times."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At Wednesday's late hearing, judiciary committee Chairman Jerrold Nadler, D-N.Y., said evidence has proven that Trump's requests for investigating the Bidens were not legitimate, or based in concerns about Ukrainian corruption.
> 
> Impeachment: House panel strikes down Republican amendments
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Still not a quote saying Biden shouldn't be investigated. That's 4 now.
Click to expand...



Excuse me, didn't 238 commies in the house just vote to impeach Trump because he asked Ukraine to cooperate with the AG to investigate the bidens? If they thought the bidens should be investigated, would they have included that in the articles of impeachment? Now fuck off, I'm not playing your semantics game.

.


----------



## Faun

OKTexas said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Seems you can't actually quote any saying Biden shouldn't be investigated.
> 
> Thanks for confirming what I already suspected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another:
> 
> There's no evidence for Trump's Biden-Ukraine accusations. What really happened?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your brain is defective. That's now the second link you've posted that does not contain a quote of any House Democrat saying Biden should not be investigated.
> 
> And this after you claimed you heard them saying exactly that  "a thousand times."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At Wednesday's late hearing, judiciary committee Chairman Jerrold Nadler, D-N.Y., said evidence has proven that Trump's requests for investigating the Bidens were not legitimate, or based in concerns about Ukrainian corruption.
> 
> Impeachment: House panel strikes down Republican amendments
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Still not a quote saying Biden shouldn't be investigated. That's 4 now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me, didn't 238 commies in the house just vote to impeach Trump because he asked Ukraine to cooperate with the AG to investigate the bidens? If they thought the bidens should be investigated, would they have included that in the articles of impeachment? Now fuck off, I'm not playing your semantics game.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOLOLOLOLOL 

And by "semantics," you mean bitch-slapping the shit out of you with the back side of my pimp hand.


----------



## beagle9

NotYourBody said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no evidence to support any wrong doing by the Biden's.
> 
> 
> 
> Because there hasn't been an investigation.
> Duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet The Donald has claimed that a Billion Dollars have been awarded to Hunter Biden.  If Trump made the claim, it must be an investigation was completed.  The Donald wouldn't lie, would he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Hunter Biden is a billionaire?
Click to expand...

If he is, then it shows just how corrupt our politicians are. How can we trust anyone anymore. Washington DC is a cesspool of corruption at taxpayers expense. How could we have been so foolish ? Slowly they used their positions of power granted them to actually abuse us with it. They slowly began breaking down local power in order to control everything from a central point. It's something that's been going on in corporations for years now, and they have been teaching others just how to do it.

We need to break these chains before they destroy us completely.


----------



## Sandy Shanks

Chief Justice John Roberts will preside over Trump's Senate impeachment trial. What is interesting is that two of them got into it in 2018. Of course, the nasty interchange was caused by Trump's stupidity. Challenging the Chief Justice of the Supreme Court is never a good idea, but common sense has never deterred Trump. 

The exchange started when Trump called a judge who had ruled against him “an Obama judge.” In response, the chief justice said the President had misunderstood the role of the federal courts in the constitutional system.

“We do not have Obama judges or Trump judges, Bush judges or Clinton judges,” Chief Justice Roberts said in a statement. “What we have is an extraordinary group of dedicated judges doing their level best to do equal right to those appearing before them. That independent judiciary is something we should all be thankful for.”

Trump took issue with the chief justice’s statement on Twitter. “Sorry Chief Justice John Roberts, but you do indeed have and they have a much different point of view than the people who are charged with the safety of our country.”

Because of his chronic stupidity, Trump caused friction between the two and now Roberts will preside over his trial.

Trump's worst enemy is not Nancy Pelosi. Trump's worst enemy is Trump.


----------



## Sandy Shanks

Even as the Senate prepares for Trump’s trial following his impeachment by the House, the evidence against the President continues to pile up. 

_Just Security _reported Thursday that Michael Duffey, a political appointee who oversees defense spending at the White House Office of Management and Budget, told the Pentagon Comptroller in an August 30 email that he had “_*clear direction from POTUS to continue to hold*_” vital military aid that was supposed to be sent to Ukraine. That statement _*was one of a number of redacted lines*_ in 300 pages of emails the administration released last month to the Center for Public Integrity after a court order in a Freedom of Information Act lawsuit.

This is direct evidence that Trump ordered the hold on the military aid to Ukraine, and Duffey is one the witnesses Schumer wants called in the Senate trial. The others are Mulvaney (director of the OMB), John Bolton (Trump's fired NSA), and Perry (Trump's ex SecTreas.). 

Note: A lot of people involved in all this are "ex's." Bill Taylor, the ambassador to Ukraine, joins the ever-growing crowd.


----------



## beagle9

Sandy Shanks said:


> Chief Justice John Roberts will preside over Trump's Senate impeachment trial. What is interesting is that two of them got into it in 2018. Of course, the nasty interchange was caused by Trump's stupidity. Challenging the Chief Justice of the Supreme Court is never a good idea, but common sense has never deterred Trump.
> 
> The exchange started when Trump called a judge who had ruled against him “an Obama judge.” In response, the chief justice said the President had misunderstood the role of the federal courts in the constitutional system.
> 
> “We do not have Obama judges or Trump judges, Bush judges or Clinton judges,” Chief Justice Roberts said in a statement. “What we have is an extraordinary group of dedicated judges doing their level best to do equal right to those appearing before them. That independent judiciary is something we should all be thankful for.”
> 
> Trump took issue with the chief justice’s statement on Twitter. “Sorry Chief Justice John Roberts, but you do indeed have and they have a much different point of view than the people who are charged with the safety of our country.”
> 
> Because of his chronic stupidity, Trump caused friction between the two and now Roberts will preside over his trial.
> 
> Trump's worst enemy is not Nancy Pelosi. Trump's worst enemy is Trump.


You can talk it up all you want, but judges rulings help us to understand their activism and character from the bench. We need to see many more recalls and disbarments of judges that abuse their bench for political and biased purposes. It's out of control.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Sandy Shanks said:


> Because of his chronic stupidity, Trump caused friction between the two and now Roberts will preside over his trial.


Fortunately, unlike you, Roberts isn't a hyper-partisan bigot.


----------



## Sandy Shanks

The question has been asked several times. What did Pelosi gain by withholding the two Articles of Impeachment. I will try to answer that, but please note Congress was in recess for most of that period, and they returned to work one week ago. That fact is often overlooked by McConnell and the rest. 

A new report from the website Just Security details documents relating to Trump’s campaign to pressure Ukraine to investigate the Bidens as his administration froze nearly $400 million in military aid to Ukraine. The new report stems from unredacted versions of documents seen by Just Security, a national security website affiliated with the New York University School of Law. 

The documents reveal that on Aug. 30, after meeting with Trump, Michael Duffey, associate director of national security programs at the Office of Management and Budget, told Elaine McCusker, the acting Pentagon comptroller, in an email that there was "Clear direction from POTUS to hold" the aid. Duffy's boss is Mick Mulvaney. Minority leader Chuck Schumer wants both called as witnesses. The emails showcase the growing tensions between the White House and the Department of Defense over the hold on the Ukraine funds amid concerns that the aid would not be released before the end of the fiscal year, after which the appropriation would expire.

For more, see, https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/co...ly-unredacted-emails-show-why-senate-n1109641

Former national security adviser John Bolton surprised everyone by offering to testify at Trump’s impeachment trial — after refusing the House’s request to appear late last year.

Recently, a federal judge authorized Lev Parnas, the indicted associate of Trump’s personal lawyer Rudy Giuliani, to share documents and contents of a seized iPhone with House investigators.

Trump's personal attorney, Rudy Giuliani, will not be defending Trump in the Senate trial. That says a lot. 

Senior White House officials tell CBS News _*they increasingly believe that at least four Republicans, and likely more, will vote to call witnesses. *I_n addition to Senators Lisa Murkowski of Alaska, Susan Collins of Maine, Mitt Romney of Utah and possibly Cory Gardner of Colorado, the White House also views Rand Paul of Kentucky as a "wild card" and Senator Lamar Alexander of Tennessee as an "institutionalist" who might vote to call witnesses, as one official put it.

A lot has transpired since the House passed the two Articles of Impeachment.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Sandy Shanks said:


> The question has been asked several times. What did Pelosi gain by withholding the two Articles of Impeachment


Nothing, except to make sure 3 Dem senators - all of whom should recuse themselves from the trial as an obvious conflict in interest  - were able to make yesterday's "debate".


----------



## Sandy Shanks

Republican Senators are avoiding this direct evidence. I don't blame them one bit. As seen by this direct evidence they are trying to defend a guilty President.

When McConnell speaks, he wants Americans to forget that Trump incriminated himself *...* twice. He doesn't want Americans to know *...*

Trump incriminated himself and there is an abundance of direct evidence. This is a quote directly from the July 25 phone call, and it comes soon after Trump said, “I would like you to do us a favor, though.” The statement comes right after Zelensky expressed interest in buying Javelin missiles. This is what Trump said.

_Good because I· heard you had a prosecutor who· was very good and he was shut down and that's really unfair. A lot of people are talking about that, the way they shut your very good prosecutor down and you had some very bad people involved. Mr. Giuliani is a highly respected man. He was the mayor bf New York City, a great mayor, and I would like him to call you. I will ask him to call you along with the Attorney General.· :Rudy very much knows what's happening and he is a very capable guy. If you could speak to him that would be great. The former ambassador from the United States,· the woman., was bad news and the people she was dealing with in.the Ukraine.were bad news so I jtist want to_let you know that. *The other thing, there's a lot of.talk about Biden's son,. that Biden stopped the prosecution and a lot of people want to find out about that so whatever you can do with the Attorney General would be great.Biden went around bragging that he stopped the prosecution so if you ·can look into it *... It sounds horrible to me_.

During the impeachment inquiry, Trump's chief of staff admitted to quid pro quo.

“What you’re describing is a quid pro quo,” asserted the reporter. “We do that all the time,” replied Mulvaney. “Did he also mention to me the corruption related to the DNC server? Absolutely. No question about it. But that’s it. _*That’s why we held up the money*_ … I have news for everybody: Get over it. There’s going to be political influence in foreign policy.” ‘We Do That All the Time, Get Over It.’ Mulvaney Boasts About Ukraine Plot

After the July 25 phone call with Zelensky, as he usually does, Trump doubled down by asking again for foreign intervention in our elections. On Oct. 3, in a news conference on the White House lawn, he called on Ukraine and China to look into his chief rival's affairs, Joe Biden.

“If they were honest about it, they would start a major investigation into the Bidens,” Trump said when asked what he wanted Ukraine President Volodymyr Zelensky to do about the former veep and his son.

“They should investigate the Bidens,” Trump said. “Likewise, China should start an investigation into the Bidens, because what happened in China is just about as bad as what happened with Ukraine.”

Trump says China should investigate the Bidens, doubles down on Ukraine probe


----------



## Sandy Shanks

I really get charge out of listening to Trace Gallagher on Fox News. He is the most biased news host on television.

This week he interviewed current and former Republican lawmakers who are in agreement that Trump committed no impeachable offense. They do not deal with any of the evidence, and they do not deal with consequences of their position. They just say Trump did nothing wrong. Of course, Trace doesn't question them on this because they said exactly what Trace and his biased producer wanted them to say.

I would dearly love to ask just one question of these current and former Republican lawmakers.

"I understand then, Senator, that you feel it is perfectly okay for our President to invite foreign interference in our elections for his personal benefit and use bribery on a foreign leader as incentive. Do I have that right? Essentially, that is what you said."


----------



## Sandy Shanks

Despite Senate Majority Leader's wish the Senate trial keep as low profile as possible, Trump wants to turn the trial into a daytime melodrama with him as the star, of course. 

The _Post _reports, "With his Senate trial to begin in earnest next week, President Trump has added some high-profile lawyers to his legal team, including Harvard emeritus law professor Alan Dershowitz and former independent counsel Kenneth W. Starr."

Starr is a serious mistake, unless Trump is lying again. With him, you never know. If Starr is one his lawyers, it will become known that before Clinton was impeached, Starr conducted a three year investigation as the special prosecutor with all the witnesses he needed from the White House.

We no longer have the special prosecutor. The impeachment inquiry was conducted by the House with all the due process Trump wanted -- he chose not to defend himself and blocked witness testimony from the White House -- and the inquiry was much shorter.

Unless Trump wants to incriminate himself again, Starr will not be one of his lawyers. That announcement was strictly for show, in other words, pure Trumpism. 

I have a feeling Mitch will make sure that happens. After all,he runs the Senate, not Trump, and even Trump must follow Senate rules


----------



## Sandy Shanks

Sandy Shanks said:


> Harvard emeritus law professor Alan Dershowitz



Dershowitz is a loser. He defended O.J. and we know what happened to him. He destroyed  his affluent life and spent years in prison. Dershowitz also defended the sexual pervert, Jeffrey Epstein, who was in prison when he committed suicide or was murdered. Like I said, a loser.

This guy has defended Trump for three years, which leads me to believe he is a conservative.

Or not, apparently he thought Trump was so bad as a candidate, that Dershowitz voted for Hillary in 2016. 

Now he is going to be defending Trump, another loser, a dumbass, paranoid President who got himself impeached.


----------



## Faun

SassyIrishLass said:


> Trump isn't going to be impeached.


LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Faun said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
Click to expand...


What he is predicting is Rump won't be impeached again.  But with a loss in November and his penchant for revenge, there is a very good chance he will not only be impeached but removed from office.  I honestly don't think Rump can help himself.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
Click to expand...

Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy


----------



## konradv

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
Click to expand...

A step above 'perp-walk'?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

konradv said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A step above 'perp-walk'?
Click to expand...


Seems only Democrats celebrate failure.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billy_Kinetta said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A step above 'perp-walk'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems only Democrats celebrate failure.
Click to expand...

If they didn’t celebrate failure, they wouldn’t be able to celebrate anything at all.


----------



## eddiew

Rye Catcher said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no evidence to support any wrong doing by the Biden's.
> 
> 
> 
> Because there hasn't been an investigation.
> Duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet The Donald has claimed that a Billion Dollars have been awarded to Hunter Biden.  If Trump made the claim, it must be an investigation was completed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An impressive non-seq you have there.
> You should be proud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again you've proved to be a Damn Liar.  Leaving out the last sentence in your post, a lie by omission is a clear example of why you are a dishonest Jerk.
> 
> The last sentence was this:  *"The Donald wouldn't lie, would he?"  *
Click to expand...

Not only would he lie ,he does so almost every time he opens his yap  He's a world class liar  and a friend of the murderer Putin


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Papageorgio said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A step above 'perp-walk'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems only Democrats celebrate failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they didn’t celebrate failure, they wouldn’t be able to celebrate anything at all.
Click to expand...


Seems Republicans don't want to face it.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
Click to expand...


Yes, it means that the House recognized Trump's high crimes and many misdemeanors and impeached him, but the dickless, empty-sacked Republicans in the Senate who suck Trump off and swallow daily, voted to acquit because too many of them are running for re-election this year.


----------



## Jitss617

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it means that the House recognized Trump's high crimes and many misdemeanors and impeached him, but the dickless, empty-sacked Republicans in the Senate who suck Trump off and swallow daily, voted to acquit because too many of them are running for re-election this year.
Click to expand...




Blaine Sweeter said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A step above 'perp-walk'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems only Democrats celebrate failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they didn’t celebrate failure, they wouldn’t be able to celebrate anything at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems Republicans don't want to face it.
Click to expand...

Where?


----------



## Jitss617

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it means that the House recognized Trump's high crimes and many misdemeanors and impeached him, but the dickless, empty-sacked Republicans in the Senate who suck Trump off and swallow daily, voted to acquit because too many of them are running for re-election this year.
Click to expand...

Impeach just means accused Democrats accuse Trump every day of something stupid who cares lol we just kind of ignore you morons .. Trump just got unemployment down under 9% in five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to achieve the same. He’s absolutely incredible


----------



## bripat9643

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it means that the House recognized Trump's high crimes and many misdemeanors and impeached him, but the dickless, empty-sacked Republicans in the Senate who suck Trump off and swallow daily, voted to acquit because too many of them are running for re-election this year.
Click to expand...

What a total buffoon.   Apparently you believe insults are arguments.


----------



## eddiew

Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies


----------



## DBA

eddiew said:


> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies



Ignorance knows no bounds.


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies


Link?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
Click to expand...



How did that work out, Farouk?


----------



## eddiew

Jitss617 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
Click to expand...

Trump just got unemployment under 9% in  five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to do so Trump is absolutely incredible


----------



## Uncensored2008

Daryl Hunt said:


> What he is predicting is Rump won't be impeached again.  But with a loss in November and his penchant for revenge, there is a very good chance he will not only be impeached but removed from office.  I honestly don't think Rump can help himself.



If the traitor piles of shit Communists are not driven from the house, they will attempt another impeachment. 

Thankfully, it looks very positive that the Americans will retake the house from the CCP scum democrats.


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?



We have already established that you don't know what a recession is, traitor.


----------



## eddiew

Uncensored2008 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have already established that you don't know what a recession is, traitor.
Click to expand...

UN  you fool

*U.S. Recession Model at 100% Confirms Downturn Is Already ...*
www.bloomberg.com › us-economic-recession-tracker

Apr 8, 2020 - Bloomberg Economics created a model last year to determine America's _recession_ odds. The chance of a _recession now_ stands at 100%, ...

*Coronavirus recession: No stimulus deal until mid-September ...*
www.cnet.com › Personal Finance

Aug 29, 2020 - Americans are cutting back on spending as they plan for a _recession_ that might not ... The vast majority of economists fear a so-called "double-dip" _recession_ could _happen_, meaning there ... _Now_ we face an economic plunge.

*The U.S. is officially in a recession. Will it become a depression?*
www.cnbc.com › 2020/06/09 › the-us-is-officially-in-a-re...


Jun 9, 2020 - “That's one big difference between what's _happening now_ and during the Great Depression,” Woodbury said. “Those job losses were ...


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
Click to expand...

Sure I do. So do most which apparently excludes you.


----------



## eddiew

Jitss617 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump just got unemployment under 9% in  five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to do so Trump is absolutely incredible
Click to expand...

yeah good on trump   You do realize Trump is compromised  ?
The COVID-19 outbreak and the economic downturn it engendered swelled the ranks of unemployed Americans by more than 14 million, from 6.2 million in February to 20.5 million in May 2020. As a result, the U.S. unemployment rate shot up from 3.8% in February – among the lowest on record in the post-World War II era – to 13.0% in May. That rate was the era’s second highest, trailing only the level reached in April (14.4%).

The rise in the number of unemployed workers due to COVID-19 is substantially greater than the increase due to the Great Recession, when the number unemployed increased by 8.8 million from the end of 2007 to the beginning of 2010. The Great Recession, which officially lasted from December 2007 to June 2009, pushed the unemployment rate to a peak of 10.6% in January 2010, considerably less than the rate currently, according to a new Pew Research Center analysis of government data.

How we did this
The unemployment rate in May might have been as high as 16%, by the U.S. government’s estimate. But it is not recorded as such because of measurement challenges that have arisen amid the coronavirus outbreak. Also, a sharp decline in labor force participation among U.S. workers overall may be adding to the understatement of unemployment. In May, 9 million Americans not in the labor force were in want of a job compared with 5 million in February, per government estimates. But these workers are not included in the official measure of unemployment. Thus, the COVID-19 recession is comparable more to the Great Depression of the 1930s, when the unemployment rate is estimated to have reached 25%.

Unemployment among all groups of workers increased sharply in the COVID-19 recession. But the experiences of several groups of workers, such as women and black men, in the COVID-19 outbreak vary notably from how they experienced the Great Recession. Here are five facts about how the COVID-19 downturn is affecting unemployment among American workers.


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it means that the House recognized Trump's high crimes and many misdemeanors and impeached him, but the dickless, empty-sacked Republicans in the Senate who suck Trump off and swallow daily, voted to acquit because too many of them are running for re-election this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeach just means accused Democrats accuse Trump every day of something stupid who cares lol we just kind of ignore you morons .. Trump just got unemployment down under 9% in five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to achieve the same. He’s absolutely incredible
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL 

Lying Russian  troll, it was Obama who got unemployment under 9%, not Impeached Trump.


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump just got unemployment under 9% in  five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to do so Trump is absolutely incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah good on trump   You do realize Trump is compromised  ?
> The COVID-19 outbreak and the economic downturn it engendered swelled the ranks of unemployed Americans by more than 14 million, from 6.2 million in February to 20.5 million in May 2020. As a result, the U.S. unemployment rate shot up from 3.8% in February – among the lowest on record in the post-World War II era – to 13.0% in May. That rate was the era’s second highest, trailing only the level reached in April (14.4%).
> 
> The rise in the number of unemployed workers due to COVID-19 is substantially greater than the increase due to the Great Recession, when the number unemployed increased by 8.8 million from the end of 2007 to the beginning of 2010. The Great Recession, which officially lasted from December 2007 to June 2009, pushed the unemployment rate to a peak of 10.6% in January 2010, considerably less than the rate currently, according to a new Pew Research Center analysis of government data.
> 
> How we did this
> The unemployment rate in May might have been as high as 16%, by the U.S. government’s estimate. But it is not recorded as such because of measurement challenges that have arisen amid the coronavirus outbreak. Also, a sharp decline in labor force participation among U.S. workers overall may be adding to the understatement of unemployment. In May, 9 million Americans not in the labor force were in want of a job compared with 5 million in February, per government estimates. But these workers are not included in the official measure of unemployment. Thus, the COVID-19 recession is comparable more to the Great Depression of the 1930s, when the unemployment rate is estimated to have reached 25%.
> 
> Unemployment among all groups of workers increased sharply in the COVID-19 recession. But the experiences of several groups of workers, such as women and black men, in the COVID-19 outbreak vary notably from how they experienced the Great Recession. Here are five facts about how the COVID-19 downturn is affecting unemployment among American workers.
Click to expand...

Every doctor said we were going to have 3 million people killed by now we’re not even close to that number and we never will be because of trumps life-saving drugs a new vaccine that’s coming on the way to save people lives.. His job creating skills have created millions of jobs in just a short amount of time he’s an amazing creator of wealth and prosperity for all Americans


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it means that the House recognized Trump's high crimes and many misdemeanors and impeached him, but the dickless, empty-sacked Republicans in the Senate who suck Trump off and swallow daily, voted to acquit because too many of them are running for re-election this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeach just means accused Democrats accuse Trump every day of something stupid who cares lol we just kind of ignore you morons .. Trump just got unemployment down under 9% in five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to achieve the same. He’s absolutely incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Lying Russian  troll, it was Obama who got unemployment under 9%, not Impeached Trump.
Click to expand...

Yes it took him 30 months.. trump 5. Mic drop


----------



## eddiew

Not one word about Russian bounties ,  russian invasion of our air space  ,silence over poisoning by russia  of putin hater   Trump is definitely compromised ..What is the pos hiding  Will he start a war to avoid being removed?? I wouldn't put anything past this republican AH and all his supporters


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> Not one word about Russian bounties ,  russian invasion of our air space  ,silence over poisoning by russia  of putin hater   Trump is definitely compromised ..What is the pos hiding  Will he start a war to avoid being removed?? I wouldn't put anything past this republican AH and all his supporters


They had Russian bounties under Obama what the fuck are you talking about dude this brownies right now on Americans in middle east like they’ve always had in the Middle East Lol You Democrats Are so uneducated it’s astounding


----------



## eddiew

Jitss617 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump just got unemployment under 9% in  five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to do so Trump is absolutely incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah good on trump   You do realize Trump is compromised  ?
> The COVID-19 outbreak and the economic downturn it engendered swelled the ranks of unemployed Americans by more than 14 million, from 6.2 million in February to 20.5 million in May 2020. As a result, the U.S. unemployment rate shot up from 3.8% in February – among the lowest on record in the post-World War II era – to 13.0% in May. That rate was the era’s second highest, trailing only the level reached in April (14.4%).
> 
> The rise in the number of unemployed workers due to COVID-19 is substantially greater than the increase due to the Great Recession, when the number unemployed increased by 8.8 million from the end of 2007 to the beginning of 2010. The Great Recession, which officially lasted from December 2007 to June 2009, pushed the unemployment rate to a peak of 10.6% in January 2010, considerably less than the rate currently, according to a new Pew Research Center analysis of government data.
> 
> How we did this
> The unemployment rate in May might have been as high as 16%, by the U.S. government’s estimate. But it is not recorded as such because of measurement challenges that have arisen amid the coronavirus outbreak. Also, a sharp decline in labor force participation among U.S. workers overall may be adding to the understatement of unemployment. In May, 9 million Americans not in the labor force were in want of a job compared with 5 million in February, per government estimates. But these workers are not included in the official measure of unemployment. Thus, the COVID-19 recession is comparable more to the Great Depression of the 1930s, when the unemployment rate is estimated to have reached 25%.
> 
> Unemployment among all groups of workers increased sharply in the COVID-19 recession. But the experiences of several groups of workers, such as women and black men, in the COVID-19 outbreak vary notably from how they experienced the Great Recession. Here are five facts about how the COVID-19 downturn is affecting unemployment among American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every doctor said we were going to have 3 million people killed by now we’re not even close to that number and we never will be because of trumps life-saving drugs a new vaccine that’s coming on the way to save people lives.. His job creating skills have created millions of jobs in just a short amount of time he’s an amazing creator of wealth and prosperity for all Americans
Click to expand...

LOL LOL  yeah so many feel the wealth and prosperity raining down on them    LOL  LOL   Good one  jit  One of your best


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump just got unemployment under 9% in  five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to do so Trump is absolutely incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah good on trump   You do realize Trump is compromised  ?
> The COVID-19 outbreak and the economic downturn it engendered swelled the ranks of unemployed Americans by more than 14 million, from 6.2 million in February to 20.5 million in May 2020. As a result, the U.S. unemployment rate shot up from 3.8% in February – among the lowest on record in the post-World War II era – to 13.0% in May. That rate was the era’s second highest, trailing only the level reached in April (14.4%).
> 
> The rise in the number of unemployed workers due to COVID-19 is substantially greater than the increase due to the Great Recession, when the number unemployed increased by 8.8 million from the end of 2007 to the beginning of 2010. The Great Recession, which officially lasted from December 2007 to June 2009, pushed the unemployment rate to a peak of 10.6% in January 2010, considerably less than the rate currently, according to a new Pew Research Center analysis of government data.
> 
> How we did this
> The unemployment rate in May might have been as high as 16%, by the U.S. government’s estimate. But it is not recorded as such because of measurement challenges that have arisen amid the coronavirus outbreak. Also, a sharp decline in labor force participation among U.S. workers overall may be adding to the understatement of unemployment. In May, 9 million Americans not in the labor force were in want of a job compared with 5 million in February, per government estimates. But these workers are not included in the official measure of unemployment. Thus, the COVID-19 recession is comparable more to the Great Depression of the 1930s, when the unemployment rate is estimated to have reached 25%.
> 
> Unemployment among all groups of workers increased sharply in the COVID-19 recession. But the experiences of several groups of workers, such as women and black men, in the COVID-19 outbreak vary notably from how they experienced the Great Recession. Here are five facts about how the COVID-19 downturn is affecting unemployment among American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every doctor said we were going to have 3 million people killed by now we’re not even close to that number and we never will be because of trumps life-saving drugs a new vaccine that’s coming on the way to save people lives.. His job creating skills have created millions of jobs in just a short amount of time he’s an amazing creator of wealth and prosperity for all Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL LOL  yeah so many feel the wealth and prosperity raining down on them    LOL  LOL   Good one  jit  One of your best
Click to expand...

Black unemployment and wages are the best it’s ever been hehe


----------



## eddiew

Jitss617 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump just got unemployment under 9% in  five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to do so Trump is absolutely incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah good on trump   You do realize Trump is compromised  ?
> The COVID-19 outbreak and the economic downturn it engendered swelled the ranks of unemployed Americans by more than 14 million, from 6.2 million in February to 20.5 million in May 2020. As a result, the U.S. unemployment rate shot up from 3.8% in February – among the lowest on record in the post-World War II era – to 13.0% in May. That rate was the era’s second highest, trailing only the level reached in April (14.4%).
> 
> The rise in the number of unemployed workers due to COVID-19 is substantially greater than the increase due to the Great Recession, when the number unemployed increased by 8.8 million from the end of 2007 to the beginning of 2010. The Great Recession, which officially lasted from December 2007 to June 2009, pushed the unemployment rate to a peak of 10.6% in January 2010, considerably less than the rate currently, according to a new Pew Research Center analysis of government data.
> 
> How we did this
> The unemployment rate in May might have been as high as 16%, by the U.S. government’s estimate. But it is not recorded as such because of measurement challenges that have arisen amid the coronavirus outbreak. Also, a sharp decline in labor force participation among U.S. workers overall may be adding to the understatement of unemployment. In May, 9 million Americans not in the labor force were in want of a job compared with 5 million in February, per government estimates. But these workers are not included in the official measure of unemployment. Thus, the COVID-19 recession is comparable more to the Great Depression of the 1930s, when the unemployment rate is estimated to have reached 25%.
> 
> Unemployment among all groups of workers increased sharply in the COVID-19 recession. But the experiences of several groups of workers, such as women and black men, in the COVID-19 outbreak vary notably from how they experienced the Great Recession. Here are five facts about how the COVID-19 downturn is affecting unemployment among American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every doctor said we were going to have 3 million people killed by now we’re not even close to that number and we never will be because of trumps life-saving drugs a new vaccine that’s coming on the way to save people lives.. His job creating skills have created millions of jobs in just a short amount of time he’s an amazing creator of wealth and prosperity for all Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL LOL  yeah so many feel the wealth and prosperity raining down on them    LOL  LOL   Good one  jit  One of your best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black unemployment and wages are the best it’s ever been hehe
Click to expand...

BLACK UNEMPLOYMENT  ??? Jit?
Black unemployment hit its highest rate in a decade in May, despite an economy-wide reduction in unemployment after coronavirus-driven record highs in March and April.

President Trump Friday touted a better-than-expected jobs report, which showed a 13.3 percent unemployment rate in May, surprising economists who'd predicted that number would rise as high as 19 percent.

"What we're announcing today is a great tribute to equality, you know, we have our jobs back," Trump said at a Rose Garden press conference on the official Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS) employment summary released Friday.


"Just prior to the China plague that floated in, we had numbers, the best in history for African American, for Hispanic American and for Asian American and for everybody," said Trump.

But for black workers, the May unemployment rate was 16.8 percent, a slight uptick from the 16.7 unemployment rate in April, according to BLS numbers.

Black unemployment in May represented the highest rate in more than a decade, according to an analysis of BLS statistics by Bloomberg.

The report also showed a 17.6 percent unemployment rate for Hispanics in May, an improvement from the 18.9 percent rate a month prior, but still the highest among all racial and ethnic groups surveyed by the BLS.

Unemployment among white workers dropped to 12.4 percent in May, from a high of 14.2 percent in April.

According to the analysis by Bloomberg, the gap between black and white unemployment hit its lowest point in August 2019, when black unemployment was 3.4 percentage points higher than white unemployment.


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump just got unemployment under 9% in  five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to do so Trump is absolutely incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah good on trump   You do realize Trump is compromised  ?
> The COVID-19 outbreak and the economic downturn it engendered swelled the ranks of unemployed Americans by more than 14 million, from 6.2 million in February to 20.5 million in May 2020. As a result, the U.S. unemployment rate shot up from 3.8% in February – among the lowest on record in the post-World War II era – to 13.0% in May. That rate was the era’s second highest, trailing only the level reached in April (14.4%).
> 
> The rise in the number of unemployed workers due to COVID-19 is substantially greater than the increase due to the Great Recession, when the number unemployed increased by 8.8 million from the end of 2007 to the beginning of 2010. The Great Recession, which officially lasted from December 2007 to June 2009, pushed the unemployment rate to a peak of 10.6% in January 2010, considerably less than the rate currently, according to a new Pew Research Center analysis of government data.
> 
> How we did this
> The unemployment rate in May might have been as high as 16%, by the U.S. government’s estimate. But it is not recorded as such because of measurement challenges that have arisen amid the coronavirus outbreak. Also, a sharp decline in labor force participation among U.S. workers overall may be adding to the understatement of unemployment. In May, 9 million Americans not in the labor force were in want of a job compared with 5 million in February, per government estimates. But these workers are not included in the official measure of unemployment. Thus, the COVID-19 recession is comparable more to the Great Depression of the 1930s, when the unemployment rate is estimated to have reached 25%.
> 
> Unemployment among all groups of workers increased sharply in the COVID-19 recession. But the experiences of several groups of workers, such as women and black men, in the COVID-19 outbreak vary notably from how they experienced the Great Recession. Here are five facts about how the COVID-19 downturn is affecting unemployment among American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every doctor said we were going to have 3 million people killed by now we’re not even close to that number and we never will be because of trumps life-saving drugs a new vaccine that’s coming on the way to save people lives.. His job creating skills have created millions of jobs in just a short amount of time he’s an amazing creator of wealth and prosperity for all Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL LOL  yeah so many feel the wealth and prosperity raining down on them    LOL  LOL   Good one  jit  One of your best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black unemployment and wages are the best it’s ever been hehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLACK UNEMPLOYMENT  ??? Jit?
> Black unemployment hit its highest rate in a decade in May, despite an economy-wide reduction in unemployment after coronavirus-driven record highs in March and April.
> 
> President Trump Friday touted a better-than-expected jobs report, which showed a 13.3 percent unemployment rate in May, surprising economists who'd predicted that number would rise as high as 19 percent.
> 
> "What we're announcing today is a great tribute to equality, you know, we have our jobs back," Trump said at a Rose Garden press conference on the official Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS) employment summary released Friday.
> 
> 
> "Just prior to the China plague that floated in, we had numbers, the best in history for African American, for Hispanic American and for Asian American and for everybody," said Trump.
> 
> But for black workers, the May unemployment rate was 16.8 percent, a slight uptick from the 16.7 unemployment rate in April, according to BLS numbers.
> 
> Black unemployment in May represented the highest rate in more than a decade, according to an analysis of BLS statistics by Bloomberg.
> 
> The report also showed a 17.6 percent unemployment rate for Hispanics in May, an improvement from the 18.9 percent rate a month prior, but still the highest among all racial and ethnic groups surveyed by the BLS.
> 
> Unemployment among white workers dropped to 12.4 percent in May, from a high of 14.2 percent in April.
> 
> According to the analysis by Bloomberg, the gap between black and white unemployment hit its lowest point in August 2019, when black unemployment was 3.4 percentage points higher than white unemployment.
Click to expand...

psst we are in a pandemic. According to the CDC Trump has saved over 3 million lives


----------



## eddiew

And speaking of the virus WTF has trump done about it ? Tell those to get vaccines out before elections?? This trump prick would put lives in danger for political purpose?    Sure he would


----------



## Turtlesoup

Flopper said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody please write in this space what it is *that is not yet known*.
> 
> What we know:
> 
> Trump wanted the Biden's investigated by the Ukrainian government,
> An investigation - IF IT SHOWED CORRUPTION - would harm Joe Biden politically,
> An investigation - IF IT SHOWED NOTHING - would help Joe Biden politically,
> He wanted to somehow connect the release of military aid to the investigation, and to a public announcement of an investigation.
> That never happened,
> The aid was timely released,
> The diplomatic community was shocked by Trump's intentions and approach.
> What, exactly, might be revealed in future testimony that we don't know now?
> 
> Ignore the hearsay issue.  Trump wanted to use a delay in release of aid to pressure the Ukrainians to investigate the Biden's, and to make a public announcement of same.  So what?
> 
> 
> 
> An investigation by the Ukraine would not be completed by the election and here's why.  Having a US president on your side is very importance to the Ukraine.  Producing a report that shows no wrong doing would certainly not put President Trump in their corner, if he won.  Likewise producing a report that showed wrongdoing would certainly be a dangerous move if Biden were elected.  The Ukrainians do not want to bet their future on the out come of a US election.
> 
> Trump does not give a shit about the results of an investigation.  He just needs the Ukraine to announce an investigation into Biden. The Trump campaign will do the rest.  The "Lock her Up" chant of 2016 will become "Lock Him Up" in 2020.
Click to expand...

Yes but we all heard Biden threaten and extort the Ukraine abusing is office and we all know that millions were spread through Hunters bank  accounts...who needs an investigation announced...


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> And speaking of the virus WTF has trump done about it ? Tell those to get vaccines out before elections?? This trump prick would put lives in danger for political purpose?    Sure he would


He saved 3 million lives this is a fact CDC said 3 million people would be dead


----------



## eddiew

Trump has spent 58M in donations on legal fees   This scum must be gone


----------



## Papageorgio

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A step above 'perp-walk'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems only Democrats celebrate failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they didn’t celebrate failure, they wouldn’t be able to celebrate anything at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems Republicans don't want to face it.
Click to expand...

Both parties suck up to the rich. Our failure is voting for Democrats or Republicans.


----------



## eddiew

Jitss617 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> And speaking of the virus WTF has trump done about it ? Tell those to get vaccines out before elections?? This trump prick would put lives in danger for political purpose?    Sure he would
> 
> 
> 
> He saved 3 million lives this is a fact CDC said 3 million people would be dead
Click to expand...

Are you trying to outdo yourself?  Really ,you're killing me


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> Trump has spent 58M in donations on legal fees   This scum must be gone


Well stop attacking him


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> And speaking of the virus WTF has trump done about it ? Tell those to get vaccines out before elections?? This trump prick would put lives in danger for political purpose?    Sure he would
> 
> 
> 
> He saved 3 million lives this is a fact CDC said 3 million people would be dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to outdo yourself?  Really ,you're killing me
Click to expand...

How many people did the CDC say was gonna die because of the pandemic, 3-4 millions.. by May.. Trumps hydroxy saved lives


----------



## eddiew

Papageorgio said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A step above 'perp-walk'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems only Democrats celebrate failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they didn’t celebrate failure, they wouldn’t be able to celebrate anything at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems Republicans don't want to face it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both parties suck up to the rich. Our failure is voting for Democrats or Republicans.
Click to expand...

Pap I just can't get how you put both parties in the same bag    With this all time misfit in office clearly imo you should see major differences


----------



## eddiew

Jitss617 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has spent 58M in donations on legal fees   This scum must be gone
> 
> 
> 
> Well stop attacking him
Click to expand...

Speak out against him and you can get sued   That's campaign money used


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has spent 58M in donations on legal fees   This scum must be gone
> 
> 
> 
> Well stop attacking him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak out against him and you can get sued   That's campaign money used
Click to expand...

Well stop lynching him .. if he’s as bad as you think he is stop attacking him he should lose on his own right? Hehe


----------



## eddiew

Jitss617 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> And speaking of the virus WTF has trump done about it ? Tell those to get vaccines out before elections?? This trump prick would put lives in danger for political purpose?    Sure he would
> 
> 
> 
> He saved 3 million lives this is a fact CDC said 3 million people would be dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to outdo yourself?  Really ,you're killing me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many people did the CDC say was gonna die because of the pandemic, 3-4 millions.. by May.. Trumps hydroxy saved lives
Click to expand...

Got a link ??


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> And speaking of the virus WTF has trump done about it ? Tell those to get vaccines out before elections?? This trump prick would put lives in danger for political purpose?    Sure he would
> 
> 
> 
> He saved 3 million lives this is a fact CDC said 3 million people would be dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to outdo yourself?  Really ,you're killing me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many people did the CDC say was gonna die because of the pandemic, 3-4 millions.. by May.. Trumps hydroxy saved lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got a link ??
Click to expand...

are you serious? Lol you don’t know the estimated deaths reported by the CDC? Lol  and your posting about covid haha


----------



## eddiew

Jitss617 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has spent 58M in donations on legal fees   This scum must be gone
> 
> 
> 
> Well stop attacking him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak out against him and you can get sued   That's campaign money used
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well stop lynching him .. if he’s as bad as you think he is stop attacking him he should lose on his own right? Hehe
Click to expand...

Yes he should  but there are parts of America that believe his BS   even though trump hurts them too


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Jitss617 said:


> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it means that the House recognized Trump's high crimes and many misdemeanors and impeached him, but the dickless, empty-sacked Republicans in the Senate who suck Trump off and swallow daily, voted to acquit because too many of them are running for re-election this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeach just means accused Democrats accuse Trump every day of something stupid who cares lol we just kind of ignore you morons .. Trump just got unemployment down under 9% in five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to achieve the same. He’s absolutely incredible
Click to expand...


Obama didn't drive the economy off into a ditch in 2007 worse than the one in 1929, the Republicans did.
Trump hasn't done a fucking thing except Tweet and whine and distract you fucks from COVID and his epic failure of handling it.

And hold on to your itty bitty jock strap before proclaiming an economic rebound.
The economy got a boost from the stimulus checks, PPA and the extra $600/week unemployment in the Cares Act.
That's ended.

*  "New wave of layoffs points to fresh hurdles for U.S. economic recovery heading into the fall "*
  Published: Aug. 29, 2020








						New wave of layoffs points to fresh hurdles for U.S. economic recovery heading into the fall
					

A flurry of fresh layoffs and furloughs in the U.S. is posing a new hurdle for a fragile economic recovery whose momentum appears to have flagged.




					www.marketwatch.com
				




*  ‘The recovery is going to be a slow one,’ Fed’s Mester says *
  Published: Aug. 28, 2020








						‘The recovery is going to be a slow one,’ Fed’s Mester says
					

Cleveland Fed President Loretta Mester said Friday that she thought the recovery ‘is going to be a slow one.’




					www.marketwatch.com


----------



## Jitss617

eddiew said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has spent 58M in donations on legal fees   This scum must be gone
> 
> 
> 
> Well stop attacking him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak out against him and you can get sued   That's campaign money used
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well stop lynching him .. if he’s as bad as you think he is stop attacking him he should lose on his own right? Hehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he should  but there are parts of America that believe his BS   even though trump hurts them too
Click to expand...

Well disprove him .. in the proper manner. Prove your side is better.. you know your democrat run shit holes


----------



## mascale

The Trumped-Up defensive dementia of the aging pathological liar--apparently since birth--is one of the stronger suits of the Biden-Harris campaign.  It will likely appear in the debates, even.  Then someone will address any remarks,  Then it gets replaced with another defensive, pathological lie.

The Trumped-Up brand disparages military veterans, and not just Senator McCain.  He disparages even the flag being lowered at half-mast as a memorial









						Congressional Veterans Slam Trump for Reported Comments on Military
					

A group of House Democrats, many of whom have served in the U.S. military, condemned President Donald Trump on Friday for his reported remarks disparaging veterans as “losers” and “suckers.”




					www.courthousenews.com
				




"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(Matt 25:  14-30, victims--never directly get a flag lowered to half-mast, in memoriam--Christian Stuff(?)!)


----------



## Jitss617

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it means that the House recognized Trump's high crimes and many misdemeanors and impeached him, but the dickless, empty-sacked Republicans in the Senate who suck Trump off and swallow daily, voted to acquit because too many of them are running for re-election this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeach just means accused Democrats accuse Trump every day of something stupid who cares lol we just kind of ignore you morons .. Trump just got unemployment down under 9% in five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to achieve the same. He’s absolutely incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama didn't drive the economy off into a ditch in 2007 worse than the one in 1929, the Republicans did.
> Trump hasn't done a fucking thing except Tweet and whine and distract you fucks from COVID and his epic failure of handling it.
> 
> And hold on to your itty bitty jock strap before proclaiming an economic rebound.
> The economy got a boost from the stimulus checks, PPA and the extra $600/week unemployment in the Cares Act.
> That's ended.
> 
> *  "New wave of layoffs points to fresh hurdles for U.S. economic recovery heading into the fall "*
> Published: Aug. 29, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New wave of layoffs points to fresh hurdles for U.S. economic recovery heading into the fall
> 
> 
> A flurry of fresh layoffs and furloughs in the U.S. is posing a new hurdle for a fragile economic recovery whose momentum appears to have flagged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marketwatch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *  ‘The recovery is going to be a slow one,’ Fed’s Mester says *
> Published: Aug. 28, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The recovery is going to be a slow one,’ Fed’s Mester says
> 
> 
> Cleveland Fed President Loretta Mester said Friday that she thought the recovery ‘is going to be a slow one.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marketwatch.com
Click to expand...

Cool story


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have already established that you don't know what a recession is, traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UN  you fool
> *U.S. Recession Model at 100% Confirms Downturn Is Already ...*
> www.bloomberg.com › us-economic-recession-tracker
> 
> Apr 8, 2020 - Bloomberg Economics created a model last year to determine America's _recession_ odds. The chance of a _recession now_ stands at 100%, ...
> *Coronavirus recession: No stimulus deal until mid-September ...*
> www.cnet.com › Personal Finance
> 
> Aug 29, 2020 - Americans are cutting back on spending as they plan for a _recession_ that might not ... The vast majority of economists fear a so-called "double-dip" _recession_ could _happen_, meaning there ... _Now_ we face an economic plunge.
> *The U.S. is officially in a recession. Will it become a depression?*
> www.cnbc.com › 2020/06/09 › the-us-is-officially-in-a-re...
> 
> 
> Jun 9, 2020 - “That's one big difference between what's _happening now_ and during the Great Depression,” Woodbury said. “Those job losses were ...
Click to expand...



And still, you don't know what the definition of  a recession is.

I'll give you a hint - it is NOT "Orange Man Bad."

We have one more month to find out if the USA in fact slipped into a recession. It probably did - though you STILL don't have the slightest idea what you're talking about - you just vomit out anything the hate sites spew.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Lying Russian  troll, it was Obama who got unemployment under 9%, not Impeached Trump.



Farouk, President Trump got unemployment under 4%.

Fucking Iranian moron.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Uncensored2008 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> What he is predicting is Rump won't be impeached again.  But with a loss in November and his penchant for revenge, there is a very good chance he will not only be impeached but removed from office.  I honestly don't think Rump can help himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the traitor piles of shit Communists are not driven from the house, they will attempt another impeachment.
> 
> Thankfully, it looks very positive that the Americans will retake the house from the CCP scum democrats.
Click to expand...


Once again the *RED SCARE *crawls out from under the swamp mud in a hackneyed post.

Communism has never existed and never will.  Those nation promising Marx's social theory have all put the proletariat in chains, created an aristocracy and continues to toss crumbs to the people and imprison those who want the full loaf.

Communism, Marxism, Socialism are words in the right wing lexicon used as wedge issue, they're pejoratives used by those who claim they are part of a hidden agenda of the Democratic Party which is completely false.

Using the ACA as a crutch to keep their golden goose alive, health insurance companies, Big Pharma and Private Hospitals use lobbyists to literally bribe Congress Members; they  use Facebook and other Social Media to instill fear into the public that the ACA is the first step to a slippery slope converting our country into an authoritarian dystopia.

It won't happen here, what is happening here is the rise of fascism!


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> Not one word about Russian bounties ,  russian invasion of our air space  ,silence over poisoning by russia  of putin hater   Trump is definitely compromised ..What is the pos hiding  Will he start a war to avoid being removed?? I wouldn't put anything past this republican AH and all his supporters



No word about absurd conspiracy theories?

Well gawdamn traitor, why didn't he mention big foot and nessy?

You REALLY are a fucking moron.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Jitss617 said:


> They had Russian bounties under Obama what the fuck are you talking about dude this brownies right now on Americans in middle east like they’ve always had in the Middle East Lol You Democrats Are so uneducated it’s astounding



The terrorist democrat traitors invented the "bounty" shit out of thin air. Just another flat out lie from the branch office of Communist China.

But you know who DID pay bounties? The government Faun works for, the ones who bought Obama's castle for him (using money Obama shipped by the pallet to them).









						Report: Iran paid Taliban bounties to kill US troops which contributed to Trump's Soleimani airstrike decision
					

CNN has reported Monday that Iran paid bounties to Taliban fighters to target U.S. troops. US intelligence officials said "Bounties" were paid by Iran to




					americanmilitarynews.com


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump just got unemployment under 9% in  five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to do so Trump is absolutely incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah good on trump   You do realize Trump is compromised  ?
> The COVID-19 outbreak and the economic downturn it engendered swelled the ranks of unemployed Americans by more than 14 million, from 6.2 million in February to 20.5 million in May 2020. As a result, the U.S. unemployment rate shot up from 3.8% in February – among the lowest on record in the post-World War II era – to 13.0% in May. That rate was the era’s second highest, trailing only the level reached in April (14.4%).
> 
> The rise in the number of unemployed workers due to COVID-19 is substantially greater than the increase due to the Great Recession, when the number unemployed increased by 8.8 million from the end of 2007 to the beginning of 2010. The Great Recession, which officially lasted from December 2007 to June 2009, pushed the unemployment rate to a peak of 10.6% in January 2010, considerably less than the rate currently, according to a new Pew Research Center analysis of government data.
> 
> How we did this
> The unemployment rate in May might have been as high as 16%, by the U.S. government’s estimate. But it is not recorded as such because of measurement challenges that have arisen amid the coronavirus outbreak. Also, a sharp decline in labor force participation among U.S. workers overall may be adding to the understatement of unemployment. In May, 9 million Americans not in the labor force were in want of a job compared with 5 million in February, per government estimates. But these workers are not included in the official measure of unemployment. Thus, the COVID-19 recession is comparable more to the Great Depression of the 1930s, when the unemployment rate is estimated to have reached 25%.
> 
> Unemployment among all groups of workers increased sharply in the COVID-19 recession. But the experiences of several groups of workers, such as women and black men, in the COVID-19 outbreak vary notably from how they experienced the Great Recession. Here are five facts about how the COVID-19 downturn is affecting unemployment among American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every doctor said we were going to have 3 million people killed by now we’re not even close to that number and we never will be because of trumps life-saving drugs a new vaccine that’s coming on the way to save people lives.. His job creating skills have created millions of jobs in just a short amount of time he’s an amazing creator of wealth and prosperity for all Americans
Click to expand...

LOL

Oh? What policy did Impeached Trump enact that added those millions of jobs?


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump just got unemployment under 9% in  five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to do so Trump is absolutely incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah good on trump   You do realize Trump is compromised  ?
> The COVID-19 outbreak and the economic downturn it engendered swelled the ranks of unemployed Americans by more than 14 million, from 6.2 million in February to 20.5 million in May 2020. As a result, the U.S. unemployment rate shot up from 3.8% in February – among the lowest on record in the post-World War II era – to 13.0% in May. That rate was the era’s second highest, trailing only the level reached in April (14.4%).
> 
> The rise in the number of unemployed workers due to COVID-19 is substantially greater than the increase due to the Great Recession, when the number unemployed increased by 8.8 million from the end of 2007 to the beginning of 2010. The Great Recession, which officially lasted from December 2007 to June 2009, pushed the unemployment rate to a peak of 10.6% in January 2010, considerably less than the rate currently, according to a new Pew Research Center analysis of government data.
> 
> How we did this
> The unemployment rate in May might have been as high as 16%, by the U.S. government’s estimate. But it is not recorded as such because of measurement challenges that have arisen amid the coronavirus outbreak. Also, a sharp decline in labor force participation among U.S. workers overall may be adding to the understatement of unemployment. In May, 9 million Americans not in the labor force were in want of a job compared with 5 million in February, per government estimates. But these workers are not included in the official measure of unemployment. Thus, the COVID-19 recession is comparable more to the Great Depression of the 1930s, when the unemployment rate is estimated to have reached 25%.
> 
> Unemployment among all groups of workers increased sharply in the COVID-19 recession. But the experiences of several groups of workers, such as women and black men, in the COVID-19 outbreak vary notably from how they experienced the Great Recession. Here are five facts about how the COVID-19 downturn is affecting unemployment among American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every doctor said we were going to have 3 million people killed by now we’re not even close to that number and we never will be because of trumps life-saving drugs a new vaccine that’s coming on the way to save people lives.. His job creating skills have created millions of jobs in just a short amount of time he’s an amazing creator of wealth and prosperity for all Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh? What policy did Impeached Trump enact that added those millions of jobs?
Click to expand...

A therapeutic that is curing thousands of lives. A new vaccine on its way.. he shut down travel from China in Europe.. What an incredible president he is we are truly blessed


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump just got unemployment under 9% in  five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to do so Trump is absolutely incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah good on trump   You do realize Trump is compromised  ?
> The COVID-19 outbreak and the economic downturn it engendered swelled the ranks of unemployed Americans by more than 14 million, from 6.2 million in February to 20.5 million in May 2020. As a result, the U.S. unemployment rate shot up from 3.8% in February – among the lowest on record in the post-World War II era – to 13.0% in May. That rate was the era’s second highest, trailing only the level reached in April (14.4%).
> 
> The rise in the number of unemployed workers due to COVID-19 is substantially greater than the increase due to the Great Recession, when the number unemployed increased by 8.8 million from the end of 2007 to the beginning of 2010. The Great Recession, which officially lasted from December 2007 to June 2009, pushed the unemployment rate to a peak of 10.6% in January 2010, considerably less than the rate currently, according to a new Pew Research Center analysis of government data.
> 
> How we did this
> The unemployment rate in May might have been as high as 16%, by the U.S. government’s estimate. But it is not recorded as such because of measurement challenges that have arisen amid the coronavirus outbreak. Also, a sharp decline in labor force participation among U.S. workers overall may be adding to the understatement of unemployment. In May, 9 million Americans not in the labor force were in want of a job compared with 5 million in February, per government estimates. But these workers are not included in the official measure of unemployment. Thus, the COVID-19 recession is comparable more to the Great Depression of the 1930s, when the unemployment rate is estimated to have reached 25%.
> 
> Unemployment among all groups of workers increased sharply in the COVID-19 recession. But the experiences of several groups of workers, such as women and black men, in the COVID-19 outbreak vary notably from how they experienced the Great Recession. Here are five facts about how the COVID-19 downturn is affecting unemployment among American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every doctor said we were going to have 3 million people killed by now we’re not even close to that number and we never will be because of trumps life-saving drugs a new vaccine that’s coming on the way to save people lives.. His job creating skills have created millions of jobs in just a short amount of time he’s an amazing creator of wealth and prosperity for all Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL LOL  yeah so many feel the wealth and prosperity raining down on them    LOL  LOL   Good one  jit  One of your best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black unemployment and wages are the best it’s ever been hehe
Click to expand...

Umm, black unemployment is 13%. In other words, not the best it's ever been.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump just got unemployment under 9% in  five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to do so Trump is absolutely incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah good on trump   You do realize Trump is compromised  ?
> The COVID-19 outbreak and the economic downturn it engendered swelled the ranks of unemployed Americans by more than 14 million, from 6.2 million in February to 20.5 million in May 2020. As a result, the U.S. unemployment rate shot up from 3.8% in February – among the lowest on record in the post-World War II era – to 13.0% in May. That rate was the era’s second highest, trailing only the level reached in April (14.4%).
> 
> The rise in the number of unemployed workers due to COVID-19 is substantially greater than the increase due to the Great Recession, when the number unemployed increased by 8.8 million from the end of 2007 to the beginning of 2010. The Great Recession, which officially lasted from December 2007 to June 2009, pushed the unemployment rate to a peak of 10.6% in January 2010, considerably less than the rate currently, according to a new Pew Research Center analysis of government data.
> 
> How we did this
> The unemployment rate in May might have been as high as 16%, by the U.S. government’s estimate. But it is not recorded as such because of measurement challenges that have arisen amid the coronavirus outbreak. Also, a sharp decline in labor force participation among U.S. workers overall may be adding to the understatement of unemployment. In May, 9 million Americans not in the labor force were in want of a job compared with 5 million in February, per government estimates. But these workers are not included in the official measure of unemployment. Thus, the COVID-19 recession is comparable more to the Great Depression of the 1930s, when the unemployment rate is estimated to have reached 25%.
> 
> Unemployment among all groups of workers increased sharply in the COVID-19 recession. But the experiences of several groups of workers, such as women and black men, in the COVID-19 outbreak vary notably from how they experienced the Great Recession. Here are five facts about how the COVID-19 downturn is affecting unemployment among American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every doctor said we were going to have 3 million people killed by now we’re not even close to that number and we never will be because of trumps life-saving drugs a new vaccine that’s coming on the way to save people lives.. His job creating skills have created millions of jobs in just a short amount of time he’s an amazing creator of wealth and prosperity for all Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL LOL  yeah so many feel the wealth and prosperity raining down on them    LOL  LOL   Good one  jit  One of your best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black unemployment and wages are the best it’s ever been hehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm, black unemployment is 13%. In other words, not the best it's ever been.
Click to expand...

Right before the pandemic!? Yea that was trump hehe


----------



## Rye Catcher

Uncensored2008 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not one word about Russian bounties ,  russian invasion of our air space  ,silence over poisoning by russia  of putin hater   Trump is definitely compromised ..What is the pos hiding  Will he start a war to avoid being removed?? I wouldn't put anything past this republican AH and all his supporters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No word about absurd conspiracy theories?
> 
> Well gawdamn traitor, why didn't he mention big foot and nessy?
> 
> You REALLY are a fucking moron.
> 
> View attachment 385626
Click to expand...


Conspiracy Theories, better said as a weak conspiracy hypothesis, is the *RED SCARE*, an example of another *BIG LIE* used by Trump Supporters in a full blast dogmatic use of Hate and Fear.


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump just got unemployment under 9% in  five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to do so Trump is absolutely incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah good on trump   You do realize Trump is compromised  ?
> The COVID-19 outbreak and the economic downturn it engendered swelled the ranks of unemployed Americans by more than 14 million, from 6.2 million in February to 20.5 million in May 2020. As a result, the U.S. unemployment rate shot up from 3.8% in February – among the lowest on record in the post-World War II era – to 13.0% in May. That rate was the era’s second highest, trailing only the level reached in April (14.4%).
> 
> The rise in the number of unemployed workers due to COVID-19 is substantially greater than the increase due to the Great Recession, when the number unemployed increased by 8.8 million from the end of 2007 to the beginning of 2010. The Great Recession, which officially lasted from December 2007 to June 2009, pushed the unemployment rate to a peak of 10.6% in January 2010, considerably less than the rate currently, according to a new Pew Research Center analysis of government data.
> 
> How we did this
> The unemployment rate in May might have been as high as 16%, by the U.S. government’s estimate. But it is not recorded as such because of measurement challenges that have arisen amid the coronavirus outbreak. Also, a sharp decline in labor force participation among U.S. workers overall may be adding to the understatement of unemployment. In May, 9 million Americans not in the labor force were in want of a job compared with 5 million in February, per government estimates. But these workers are not included in the official measure of unemployment. Thus, the COVID-19 recession is comparable more to the Great Depression of the 1930s, when the unemployment rate is estimated to have reached 25%.
> 
> Unemployment among all groups of workers increased sharply in the COVID-19 recession. But the experiences of several groups of workers, such as women and black men, in the COVID-19 outbreak vary notably from how they experienced the Great Recession. Here are five facts about how the COVID-19 downturn is affecting unemployment among American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every doctor said we were going to have 3 million people killed by now we’re not even close to that number and we never will be because of trumps life-saving drugs a new vaccine that’s coming on the way to save people lives.. His job creating skills have created millions of jobs in just a short amount of time he’s an amazing creator of wealth and prosperity for all Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL LOL  yeah so many feel the wealth and prosperity raining down on them    LOL  LOL   Good one  jit  One of your best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black unemployment and wages are the best it’s ever been hehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLACK UNEMPLOYMENT  ??? Jit?
> Black unemployment hit its highest rate in a decade in May, despite an economy-wide reduction in unemployment after coronavirus-driven record highs in March and April.
> 
> President Trump Friday touted a better-than-expected jobs report, which showed a 13.3 percent unemployment rate in May, surprising economists who'd predicted that number would rise as high as 19 percent.
> 
> "What we're announcing today is a great tribute to equality, you know, we have our jobs back," Trump said at a Rose Garden press conference on the official Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS) employment summary released Friday.
> 
> 
> "Just prior to the China plague that floated in, we had numbers, the best in history for African American, for Hispanic American and for Asian American and for everybody," said Trump.
> 
> But for black workers, the May unemployment rate was 16.8 percent, a slight uptick from the 16.7 unemployment rate in April, according to BLS numbers.
> 
> Black unemployment in May represented the highest rate in more than a decade, according to an analysis of BLS statistics by Bloomberg.
> 
> The report also showed a 17.6 percent unemployment rate for Hispanics in May, an improvement from the 18.9 percent rate a month prior, but still the highest among all racial and ethnic groups surveyed by the BLS.
> 
> Unemployment among white workers dropped to 12.4 percent in May, from a high of 14.2 percent in April.
> 
> According to the analysis by Bloomberg, the gap between black and white unemployment hit its lowest point in August 2019, when black unemployment was 3.4 percentage points higher than white unemployment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> psst we are in a pandemic. According to the CDC Trump has saved over 3 million lives
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Your delusions are amusing.


----------



## boedicca

Rye Catcher said:


> It won't happen here, what is happening here is the rise of fascism!




You said one accurate thing.  Fascism is on the rise.  The Dem party is sponsoring it with Antifa and BLM as their shock troops.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump just got unemployment under 9% in  five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to do so Trump is absolutely incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah good on trump   You do realize Trump is compromised  ?
> The COVID-19 outbreak and the economic downturn it engendered swelled the ranks of unemployed Americans by more than 14 million, from 6.2 million in February to 20.5 million in May 2020. As a result, the U.S. unemployment rate shot up from 3.8% in February – among the lowest on record in the post-World War II era – to 13.0% in May. That rate was the era’s second highest, trailing only the level reached in April (14.4%).
> 
> The rise in the number of unemployed workers due to COVID-19 is substantially greater than the increase due to the Great Recession, when the number unemployed increased by 8.8 million from the end of 2007 to the beginning of 2010. The Great Recession, which officially lasted from December 2007 to June 2009, pushed the unemployment rate to a peak of 10.6% in January 2010, considerably less than the rate currently, according to a new Pew Research Center analysis of government data.
> 
> How we did this
> The unemployment rate in May might have been as high as 16%, by the U.S. government’s estimate. But it is not recorded as such because of measurement challenges that have arisen amid the coronavirus outbreak. Also, a sharp decline in labor force participation among U.S. workers overall may be adding to the understatement of unemployment. In May, 9 million Americans not in the labor force were in want of a job compared with 5 million in February, per government estimates. But these workers are not included in the official measure of unemployment. Thus, the COVID-19 recession is comparable more to the Great Depression of the 1930s, when the unemployment rate is estimated to have reached 25%.
> 
> Unemployment among all groups of workers increased sharply in the COVID-19 recession. But the experiences of several groups of workers, such as women and black men, in the COVID-19 outbreak vary notably from how they experienced the Great Recession. Here are five facts about how the COVID-19 downturn is affecting unemployment among American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every doctor said we were going to have 3 million people killed by now we’re not even close to that number and we never will be because of trumps life-saving drugs a new vaccine that’s coming on the way to save people lives.. His job creating skills have created millions of jobs in just a short amount of time he’s an amazing creator of wealth and prosperity for all Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL LOL  yeah so many feel the wealth and prosperity raining down on them    LOL  LOL   Good one  jit  One of your best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black unemployment and wages are the best it’s ever been hehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLACK UNEMPLOYMENT  ??? Jit?
> Black unemployment hit its highest rate in a decade in May, despite an economy-wide reduction in unemployment after coronavirus-driven record highs in March and April.
> 
> President Trump Friday touted a better-than-expected jobs report, which showed a 13.3 percent unemployment rate in May, surprising economists who'd predicted that number would rise as high as 19 percent.
> 
> "What we're announcing today is a great tribute to equality, you know, we have our jobs back," Trump said at a Rose Garden press conference on the official Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS) employment summary released Friday.
> 
> 
> "Just prior to the China plague that floated in, we had numbers, the best in history for African American, for Hispanic American and for Asian American and for everybody," said Trump.
> 
> But for black workers, the May unemployment rate was 16.8 percent, a slight uptick from the 16.7 unemployment rate in April, according to BLS numbers.
> 
> Black unemployment in May represented the highest rate in more than a decade, according to an analysis of BLS statistics by Bloomberg.
> 
> The report also showed a 17.6 percent unemployment rate for Hispanics in May, an improvement from the 18.9 percent rate a month prior, but still the highest among all racial and ethnic groups surveyed by the BLS.
> 
> Unemployment among white workers dropped to 12.4 percent in May, from a high of 14.2 percent in April.
> 
> According to the analysis by Bloomberg, the gap between black and white unemployment hit its lowest point in August 2019, when black unemployment was 3.4 percentage points higher than white unemployment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> psst we are in a pandemic. According to the CDC Trump has saved over 3 million lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your delusions are amusing.
Click to expand...

Just want Scientist have said


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> And speaking of the virus WTF has trump done about it ? Tell those to get vaccines out before elections?? This trump prick would put lives in danger for political purpose?    Sure he would
> 
> 
> 
> He saved 3 million lives this is a fact CDC said 3 million people would be dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to outdo yourself?  Really ,you're killing me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many people did the CDC say was gonna die because of the pandemic, 3-4 millions.. by May.. Trumps hydroxy saved lives
Click to expand...

Post a link to the CDC stating 3-4 million lives would be lost by May....


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> And speaking of the virus WTF has trump done about it ? Tell those to get vaccines out before elections?? This trump prick would put lives in danger for political purpose?    Sure he would
> 
> 
> 
> He saved 3 million lives this is a fact CDC said 3 million people would be dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to outdo yourself?  Really ,you're killing me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many people did the CDC say was gonna die because of the pandemic, 3-4 millions.. by May.. Trumps hydroxy saved lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post a link to the CDC stating 3-4 million lives would be lost by May....
Click to expand...

Lol yea you go dig for links google has hid ha .


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lying Russian  troll, it was Obama who got unemployment under 9%, not Impeached Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farouk, President Trump got unemployment under 4%.
> 
> Fucking Iranian moron.
Click to expand...

LOL

That must have been real hard to do given he was handed an expanding economy with *4.7%* where we had 83 (7 years)  consecutive months of job growth in the private sector as Obama handed Impeached Trump the keys to the White House.


----------



## eddiew

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump just got unemployment under 9% in  five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to do so Trump is absolutely incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah good on trump   You do realize Trump is compromised  ?
> The COVID-19 outbreak and the economic downturn it engendered swelled the ranks of unemployed Americans by more than 14 million, from 6.2 million in February to 20.5 million in May 2020. As a result, the U.S. unemployment rate shot up from 3.8% in February – among the lowest on record in the post-World War II era – to 13.0% in May. That rate was the era’s second highest, trailing only the level reached in April (14.4%).
> 
> The rise in the number of unemployed workers due to COVID-19 is substantially greater than the increase due to the Great Recession, when the number unemployed increased by 8.8 million from the end of 2007 to the beginning of 2010. The Great Recession, which officially lasted from December 2007 to June 2009, pushed the unemployment rate to a peak of 10.6% in January 2010, considerably less than the rate currently, according to a new Pew Research Center analysis of government data.
> 
> How we did this
> The unemployment rate in May might have been as high as 16%, by the U.S. government’s estimate. But it is not recorded as such because of measurement challenges that have arisen amid the coronavirus outbreak. Also, a sharp decline in labor force participation among U.S. workers overall may be adding to the understatement of unemployment. In May, 9 million Americans not in the labor force were in want of a job compared with 5 million in February, per government estimates. But these workers are not included in the official measure of unemployment. Thus, the COVID-19 recession is comparable more to the Great Depression of the 1930s, when the unemployment rate is estimated to have reached 25%.
> 
> Unemployment among all groups of workers increased sharply in the COVID-19 recession. But the experiences of several groups of workers, such as women and black men, in the COVID-19 outbreak vary notably from how they experienced the Great Recession. Here are five facts about how the COVID-19 downturn is affecting unemployment among American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every doctor said we were going to have 3 million people killed by now we’re not even close to that number and we never will be because of trumps life-saving drugs a new vaccine that’s coming on the way to save people lives.. His job creating skills have created millions of jobs in just a short amount of time he’s an amazing creator of wealth and prosperity for all Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL LOL  yeah so many feel the wealth and prosperity raining down on them    LOL  LOL   Good one  jit  One of your best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black unemployment and wages are the best it’s ever been hehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLACK UNEMPLOYMENT  ??? Jit?
> Black unemployment hit its highest rate in a decade in May, despite an economy-wide reduction in unemployment after coronavirus-driven record highs in March and April.
> 
> President Trump Friday touted a better-than-expected jobs report, which showed a 13.3 percent unemployment rate in May, surprising economists who'd predicted that number would rise as high as 19 percent.
> 
> "What we're announcing today is a great tribute to equality, you know, we have our jobs back," Trump said at a Rose Garden press conference on the official Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS) employment summary released Friday.
> 
> 
> "Just prior to the China plague that floated in, we had numbers, the best in history for African American, for Hispanic American and for Asian American and for everybody," said Trump.
> 
> But for black workers, the May unemployment rate was 16.8 percent, a slight uptick from the 16.7 unemployment rate in April, according to BLS numbers.
> 
> Black unemployment in May represented the highest rate in more than a decade, according to an analysis of BLS statistics by Bloomberg.
> 
> The report also showed a 17.6 percent unemployment rate for Hispanics in May, an improvement from the 18.9 percent rate a month prior, but still the highest among all racial and ethnic groups surveyed by the BLS.
> 
> Unemployment among white workers dropped to 12.4 percent in May, from a high of 14.2 percent in April.
> 
> According to the analysis by Bloomberg, the gap between black and white unemployment hit its lowest point in August 2019, when black unemployment was 3.4 percentage points higher than white unemployment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> psst we are in a pandemic. According to the CDC Trump has saved over 3 million lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your delusions are amusing.
Click to expand...

He's trying to beat Bri


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> And speaking of the virus WTF has trump done about it ? Tell those to get vaccines out before elections?? This trump prick would put lives in danger for political purpose?    Sure he would
> 
> 
> 
> He saved 3 million lives this is a fact CDC said 3 million people would be dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to outdo yourself?  Really ,you're killing me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many people did the CDC say was gonna die because of the pandemic, 3-4 millions.. by May.. Trumps hydroxy saved lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post a link to the CDC stating 3-4 million lives would be lost by May....
Click to expand...

A recent CDC projection estimated that the U.S. coronavirus epidemic could infect between 160 million and 214 million people over a period of more than a year — and kill anywhere from 200,000 to 4 million people in the country. A top CDC disease modeler presented the estimates to CDC officials and epidemic experts during a conference call last month, the New York Times revealed on Friday. The scenario did not factor in the efforts now underway to address the epidemic, but rather what could happen if no action was taken to slow the spread of of the disease.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lying Russian  troll, it was Obama who got unemployment under 9%, not Impeached Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farouk, President Trump got unemployment under 4%.
> 
> Fucking Iranian moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> That must have been real hard to do given he was handed an expanding economy with *4.7%* where we had 83 (7 years)  consecutive months of job growth in the private sector as Obama handed Impeached Trump the keys to the White House.
Click to expand...

No serious economist agrees with you that Obama had anything to do with the economy improving at a Trump.. Trump just got unemployment under 9% in five months it took Barack Obama and Joe Biden 30 months to get it under 9%.. lol HAHAHAHAH HAHHHHAHAH


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump just got unemployment under 9% in  five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to do so Trump is absolutely incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah good on trump   You do realize Trump is compromised  ?
> The COVID-19 outbreak and the economic downturn it engendered swelled the ranks of unemployed Americans by more than 14 million, from 6.2 million in February to 20.5 million in May 2020. As a result, the U.S. unemployment rate shot up from 3.8% in February – among the lowest on record in the post-World War II era – to 13.0% in May. That rate was the era’s second highest, trailing only the level reached in April (14.4%).
> 
> The rise in the number of unemployed workers due to COVID-19 is substantially greater than the increase due to the Great Recession, when the number unemployed increased by 8.8 million from the end of 2007 to the beginning of 2010. The Great Recession, which officially lasted from December 2007 to June 2009, pushed the unemployment rate to a peak of 10.6% in January 2010, considerably less than the rate currently, according to a new Pew Research Center analysis of government data.
> 
> How we did this
> The unemployment rate in May might have been as high as 16%, by the U.S. government’s estimate. But it is not recorded as such because of measurement challenges that have arisen amid the coronavirus outbreak. Also, a sharp decline in labor force participation among U.S. workers overall may be adding to the understatement of unemployment. In May, 9 million Americans not in the labor force were in want of a job compared with 5 million in February, per government estimates. But these workers are not included in the official measure of unemployment. Thus, the COVID-19 recession is comparable more to the Great Depression of the 1930s, when the unemployment rate is estimated to have reached 25%.
> 
> Unemployment among all groups of workers increased sharply in the COVID-19 recession. But the experiences of several groups of workers, such as women and black men, in the COVID-19 outbreak vary notably from how they experienced the Great Recession. Here are five facts about how the COVID-19 downturn is affecting unemployment among American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every doctor said we were going to have 3 million people killed by now we’re not even close to that number and we never will be because of trumps life-saving drugs a new vaccine that’s coming on the way to save people lives.. His job creating skills have created millions of jobs in just a short amount of time he’s an amazing creator of wealth and prosperity for all Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh? What policy did Impeached Trump enact that added those millions of jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A therapeutic that is curing thousands of lives. A new vaccine on its way.. he shut down travel from China in Europe.. What an incredible president he is we are truly blessed
Click to expand...

LOL

You didn't mention one policy that created jobs.


----------



## Faun

eddiew said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump just got unemployment under 9% in  five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to do so Trump is absolutely incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah good on trump   You do realize Trump is compromised  ?
> The COVID-19 outbreak and the economic downturn it engendered swelled the ranks of unemployed Americans by more than 14 million, from 6.2 million in February to 20.5 million in May 2020. As a result, the U.S. unemployment rate shot up from 3.8% in February – among the lowest on record in the post-World War II era – to 13.0% in May. That rate was the era’s second highest, trailing only the level reached in April (14.4%).
> 
> The rise in the number of unemployed workers due to COVID-19 is substantially greater than the increase due to the Great Recession, when the number unemployed increased by 8.8 million from the end of 2007 to the beginning of 2010. The Great Recession, which officially lasted from December 2007 to June 2009, pushed the unemployment rate to a peak of 10.6% in January 2010, considerably less than the rate currently, according to a new Pew Research Center analysis of government data.
> 
> How we did this
> The unemployment rate in May might have been as high as 16%, by the U.S. government’s estimate. But it is not recorded as such because of measurement challenges that have arisen amid the coronavirus outbreak. Also, a sharp decline in labor force participation among U.S. workers overall may be adding to the understatement of unemployment. In May, 9 million Americans not in the labor force were in want of a job compared with 5 million in February, per government estimates. But these workers are not included in the official measure of unemployment. Thus, the COVID-19 recession is comparable more to the Great Depression of the 1930s, when the unemployment rate is estimated to have reached 25%.
> 
> Unemployment among all groups of workers increased sharply in the COVID-19 recession. But the experiences of several groups of workers, such as women and black men, in the COVID-19 outbreak vary notably from how they experienced the Great Recession. Here are five facts about how the COVID-19 downturn is affecting unemployment among American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every doctor said we were going to have 3 million people killed by now we’re not even close to that number and we never will be because of trumps life-saving drugs a new vaccine that’s coming on the way to save people lives.. His job creating skills have created millions of jobs in just a short amount of time he’s an amazing creator of wealth and prosperity for all Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL LOL  yeah so many feel the wealth and prosperity raining down on them    LOL  LOL   Good one  jit  One of your best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black unemployment and wages are the best it’s ever been hehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLACK UNEMPLOYMENT  ??? Jit?
> Black unemployment hit its highest rate in a decade in May, despite an economy-wide reduction in unemployment after coronavirus-driven record highs in March and April.
> 
> President Trump Friday touted a better-than-expected jobs report, which showed a 13.3 percent unemployment rate in May, surprising economists who'd predicted that number would rise as high as 19 percent.
> 
> "What we're announcing today is a great tribute to equality, you know, we have our jobs back," Trump said at a Rose Garden press conference on the official Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS) employment summary released Friday.
> 
> 
> "Just prior to the China plague that floated in, we had numbers, the best in history for African American, for Hispanic American and for Asian American and for everybody," said Trump.
> 
> But for black workers, the May unemployment rate was 16.8 percent, a slight uptick from the 16.7 unemployment rate in April, according to BLS numbers.
> 
> Black unemployment in May represented the highest rate in more than a decade, according to an analysis of BLS statistics by Bloomberg.
> 
> The report also showed a 17.6 percent unemployment rate for Hispanics in May, an improvement from the 18.9 percent rate a month prior, but still the highest among all racial and ethnic groups surveyed by the BLS.
> 
> Unemployment among white workers dropped to 12.4 percent in May, from a high of 14.2 percent in April.
> 
> According to the analysis by Bloomberg, the gap between black and white unemployment hit its lowest point in August 2019, when black unemployment was 3.4 percentage points higher than white unemployment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> psst we are in a pandemic. According to the CDC Trump has saved over 3 million lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your delusions are amusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's trying to beat Bri
Click to expand...

That's going to be tough to do.


----------



## eddiew

Uncensored2008 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have already established that you don't know what a recession is, traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UN  you fool
> *U.S. Recession Model at 100% Confirms Downturn Is Already ...*
> www.bloomberg.com › us-economic-recession-tracker
> 
> Apr 8, 2020 - Bloomberg Economics created a model last year to determine America's _recession_ odds. The chance of a _recession now_ stands at 100%, ...
> *Coronavirus recession: No stimulus deal until mid-September ...*
> www.cnet.com › Personal Finance
> 
> Aug 29, 2020 - Americans are cutting back on spending as they plan for a _recession_ that might not ... The vast majority of economists fear a so-called "double-dip" _recession_ could _happen_, meaning there ... _Now_ we face an economic plunge.
> *The U.S. is officially in a recession. Will it become a depression?*
> www.cnbc.com › 2020/06/09 › the-us-is-officially-in-a-re...
> 
> 
> Jun 9, 2020 - “That's one big difference between what's _happening now_ and during the Great Depression,” Woodbury said. “Those job losses were ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And still, you don't know what the definition of  a recession is.
> 
> I'll give you a hint - it is NOT "Orange Man Bad."
> 
> We have one more month to find out if the USA in fact slipped into a recession. It probably did - though you STILL don't have the slightest idea what you're talking about - you just vomit out anything the hate sites spew.
Click to expand...

And you support the one who holds the ""vomit"" record  Everything out of his mouth is ANTI-American   and while he defecates in a hat you gladly put it on


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump just got unemployment under 9% in  five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to do so Trump is absolutely incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah good on trump   You do realize Trump is compromised  ?
> The COVID-19 outbreak and the economic downturn it engendered swelled the ranks of unemployed Americans by more than 14 million, from 6.2 million in February to 20.5 million in May 2020. As a result, the U.S. unemployment rate shot up from 3.8% in February – among the lowest on record in the post-World War II era – to 13.0% in May. That rate was the era’s second highest, trailing only the level reached in April (14.4%).
> 
> The rise in the number of unemployed workers due to COVID-19 is substantially greater than the increase due to the Great Recession, when the number unemployed increased by 8.8 million from the end of 2007 to the beginning of 2010. The Great Recession, which officially lasted from December 2007 to June 2009, pushed the unemployment rate to a peak of 10.6% in January 2010, considerably less than the rate currently, according to a new Pew Research Center analysis of government data.
> 
> How we did this
> The unemployment rate in May might have been as high as 16%, by the U.S. government’s estimate. But it is not recorded as such because of measurement challenges that have arisen amid the coronavirus outbreak. Also, a sharp decline in labor force participation among U.S. workers overall may be adding to the understatement of unemployment. In May, 9 million Americans not in the labor force were in want of a job compared with 5 million in February, per government estimates. But these workers are not included in the official measure of unemployment. Thus, the COVID-19 recession is comparable more to the Great Depression of the 1930s, when the unemployment rate is estimated to have reached 25%.
> 
> Unemployment among all groups of workers increased sharply in the COVID-19 recession. But the experiences of several groups of workers, such as women and black men, in the COVID-19 outbreak vary notably from how they experienced the Great Recession. Here are five facts about how the COVID-19 downturn is affecting unemployment among American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every doctor said we were going to have 3 million people killed by now we’re not even close to that number and we never will be because of trumps life-saving drugs a new vaccine that’s coming on the way to save people lives.. His job creating skills have created millions of jobs in just a short amount of time he’s an amazing creator of wealth and prosperity for all Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh? What policy did Impeached Trump enact that added those millions of jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A therapeutic that is curing thousands of lives. A new vaccine on its way.. he shut down travel from China in Europe.. What an incredible president he is we are truly blessed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You didn't mention one policy that created jobs.
Click to expand...

His actions created jobs.. he’s amazing


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump just got unemployment under 9% in  five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to do so Trump is absolutely incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah good on trump   You do realize Trump is compromised  ?
> The COVID-19 outbreak and the economic downturn it engendered swelled the ranks of unemployed Americans by more than 14 million, from 6.2 million in February to 20.5 million in May 2020. As a result, the U.S. unemployment rate shot up from 3.8% in February – among the lowest on record in the post-World War II era – to 13.0% in May. That rate was the era’s second highest, trailing only the level reached in April (14.4%).
> 
> The rise in the number of unemployed workers due to COVID-19 is substantially greater than the increase due to the Great Recession, when the number unemployed increased by 8.8 million from the end of 2007 to the beginning of 2010. The Great Recession, which officially lasted from December 2007 to June 2009, pushed the unemployment rate to a peak of 10.6% in January 2010, considerably less than the rate currently, according to a new Pew Research Center analysis of government data.
> 
> How we did this
> The unemployment rate in May might have been as high as 16%, by the U.S. government’s estimate. But it is not recorded as such because of measurement challenges that have arisen amid the coronavirus outbreak. Also, a sharp decline in labor force participation among U.S. workers overall may be adding to the understatement of unemployment. In May, 9 million Americans not in the labor force were in want of a job compared with 5 million in February, per government estimates. But these workers are not included in the official measure of unemployment. Thus, the COVID-19 recession is comparable more to the Great Depression of the 1930s, when the unemployment rate is estimated to have reached 25%.
> 
> Unemployment among all groups of workers increased sharply in the COVID-19 recession. But the experiences of several groups of workers, such as women and black men, in the COVID-19 outbreak vary notably from how they experienced the Great Recession. Here are five facts about how the COVID-19 downturn is affecting unemployment among American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every doctor said we were going to have 3 million people killed by now we’re not even close to that number and we never will be because of trumps life-saving drugs a new vaccine that’s coming on the way to save people lives.. His job creating skills have created millions of jobs in just a short amount of time he’s an amazing creator of wealth and prosperity for all Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL LOL  yeah so many feel the wealth and prosperity raining down on them    LOL  LOL   Good one  jit  One of your best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black unemployment and wages are the best it’s ever been hehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLACK UNEMPLOYMENT  ??? Jit?
> Black unemployment hit its highest rate in a decade in May, despite an economy-wide reduction in unemployment after coronavirus-driven record highs in March and April.
> 
> President Trump Friday touted a better-than-expected jobs report, which showed a 13.3 percent unemployment rate in May, surprising economists who'd predicted that number would rise as high as 19 percent.
> 
> "What we're announcing today is a great tribute to equality, you know, we have our jobs back," Trump said at a Rose Garden press conference on the official Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS) employment summary released Friday.
> 
> 
> "Just prior to the China plague that floated in, we had numbers, the best in history for African American, for Hispanic American and for Asian American and for everybody," said Trump.
> 
> But for black workers, the May unemployment rate was 16.8 percent, a slight uptick from the 16.7 unemployment rate in April, according to BLS numbers.
> 
> Black unemployment in May represented the highest rate in more than a decade, according to an analysis of BLS statistics by Bloomberg.
> 
> The report also showed a 17.6 percent unemployment rate for Hispanics in May, an improvement from the 18.9 percent rate a month prior, but still the highest among all racial and ethnic groups surveyed by the BLS.
> 
> Unemployment among white workers dropped to 12.4 percent in May, from a high of 14.2 percent in April.
> 
> According to the analysis by Bloomberg, the gap between black and white unemployment hit its lowest point in August 2019, when black unemployment was 3.4 percentage points higher than white unemployment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> psst we are in a pandemic. According to the CDC Trump has saved over 3 million lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your delusions are amusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's trying to beat Bri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's going to be tough to do.
Click to expand...

That’s why your side can’t win elections lol


----------



## BS Filter

eddiew said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have already established that you don't know what a recession is, traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UN  you fool
> *U.S. Recession Model at 100% Confirms Downturn Is Already ...*
> www.bloomberg.com › us-economic-recession-tracker
> 
> Apr 8, 2020 - Bloomberg Economics created a model last year to determine America's _recession_ odds. The chance of a _recession now_ stands at 100%, ...
> *Coronavirus recession: No stimulus deal until mid-September ...*
> www.cnet.com › Personal Finance
> 
> Aug 29, 2020 - Americans are cutting back on spending as they plan for a _recession_ that might not ... The vast majority of economists fear a so-called "double-dip" _recession_ could _happen_, meaning there ... _Now_ we face an economic plunge.
> *The U.S. is officially in a recession. Will it become a depression?*
> www.cnbc.com › 2020/06/09 › the-us-is-officially-in-a-re...
> 
> 
> Jun 9, 2020 - “That's one big difference between what's _happening now_ and during the Great Depression,” Woodbury said. “Those job losses were ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And still, you don't know what the definition of  a recession is.
> 
> I'll give you a hint - it is NOT "Orange Man Bad."
> 
> We have one more month to find out if the USA in fact slipped into a recession. It probably did - though you STILL don't have the slightest idea what you're talking about - you just vomit out anything the hate sites spew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you support the one who holds the ""vomit"" record  Everything out of his mouth is ANTI-American   and while he defecates in a hat you gladly put it on
Click to expand...

Impeach the motherfucker.  That'll teach him.


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> And speaking of the virus WTF has trump done about it ? Tell those to get vaccines out before elections?? This trump prick would put lives in danger for political purpose?    Sure he would
> 
> 
> 
> He saved 3 million lives this is a fact CDC said 3 million people would be dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to outdo yourself?  Really ,you're killing me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many people did the CDC say was gonna die because of the pandemic, 3-4 millions.. by May.. Trumps hydroxy saved lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post a link to the CDC stating 3-4 million lives would be lost by May....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A recent CDC projection estimated that the U.S. coronavirus epidemic could infect between 160 million and 214 million people over a period of more than a year — and kill anywhere from 200,000 to 4 million people in the country. A top CDC disease modeler presented the estimates to CDC officials and epidemic experts during a conference call last month, the New York Times revealed on Friday. The scenario did not factor in the efforts now underway to address the epidemic, but rather what could happen if no action was taken to slow the spread of of the disease.
Click to expand...

Seems they're right.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> And speaking of the virus WTF has trump done about it ? Tell those to get vaccines out before elections?? This trump prick would put lives in danger for political purpose?    Sure he would
> 
> 
> 
> He saved 3 million lives this is a fact CDC said 3 million people would be dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to outdo yourself?  Really ,you're killing me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many people did the CDC say was gonna die because of the pandemic, 3-4 millions.. by May.. Trumps hydroxy saved lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post a link to the CDC stating 3-4 million lives would be lost by May....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A recent CDC projection estimated that the U.S. coronavirus epidemic could infect between 160 million and 214 million people over a period of more than a year — and kill anywhere from 200,000 to 4 million people in the country. A top CDC disease modeler presented the estimates to CDC officials and epidemic experts during a conference call last month, the New York Times revealed on Friday. The scenario did not factor in the efforts now underway to address the epidemic, but rather what could happen if no action was taken to slow the spread of of the disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems they're right.
Click to expand...

Thanks to trump


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lying Russian  troll, it was Obama who got unemployment under 9%, not Impeached Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farouk, President Trump got unemployment under 4%.
> 
> Fucking Iranian moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> That must have been real hard to do given he was handed an expanding economy with *4.7%* where we had 83 (7 years)  consecutive months of job growth in the private sector as Obama handed Impeached Trump the keys to the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No serious economist agrees with you that Obama had anything to do with the economy improving at a Trump.. Trump just got unemployment under 9% in five months it took Barack Obama and Joe Biden 30 months to get it under 9%.. lol HAHAHAHAH HAHHHHAHAH
Click to expand...

Um, Impeached Trump caused the unemployment rate to skyrocket when he paid Americans to not work. All that's happening now is the stimulus he doled out is exhausted and those same people are now forced to go back to work.


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump just got unemployment under 9% in  five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to do so Trump is absolutely incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah good on trump   You do realize Trump is compromised  ?
> The COVID-19 outbreak and the economic downturn it engendered swelled the ranks of unemployed Americans by more than 14 million, from 6.2 million in February to 20.5 million in May 2020. As a result, the U.S. unemployment rate shot up from 3.8% in February – among the lowest on record in the post-World War II era – to 13.0% in May. That rate was the era’s second highest, trailing only the level reached in April (14.4%).
> 
> The rise in the number of unemployed workers due to COVID-19 is substantially greater than the increase due to the Great Recession, when the number unemployed increased by 8.8 million from the end of 2007 to the beginning of 2010. The Great Recession, which officially lasted from December 2007 to June 2009, pushed the unemployment rate to a peak of 10.6% in January 2010, considerably less than the rate currently, according to a new Pew Research Center analysis of government data.
> 
> How we did this
> The unemployment rate in May might have been as high as 16%, by the U.S. government’s estimate. But it is not recorded as such because of measurement challenges that have arisen amid the coronavirus outbreak. Also, a sharp decline in labor force participation among U.S. workers overall may be adding to the understatement of unemployment. In May, 9 million Americans not in the labor force were in want of a job compared with 5 million in February, per government estimates. But these workers are not included in the official measure of unemployment. Thus, the COVID-19 recession is comparable more to the Great Depression of the 1930s, when the unemployment rate is estimated to have reached 25%.
> 
> Unemployment among all groups of workers increased sharply in the COVID-19 recession. But the experiences of several groups of workers, such as women and black men, in the COVID-19 outbreak vary notably from how they experienced the Great Recession. Here are five facts about how the COVID-19 downturn is affecting unemployment among American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every doctor said we were going to have 3 million people killed by now we’re not even close to that number and we never will be because of trumps life-saving drugs a new vaccine that’s coming on the way to save people lives.. His job creating skills have created millions of jobs in just a short amount of time he’s an amazing creator of wealth and prosperity for all Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh? What policy did Impeached Trump enact that added those millions of jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A therapeutic that is curing thousands of lives. A new vaccine on its way.. he shut down travel from China in Europe.. What an incredible president he is we are truly blessed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You didn't mention one policy that created jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His actions created jobs.. he’s amazing
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You mean the "action" of stimulus checks no longer paying people to not work?


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump just got unemployment under 9% in  five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to do so Trump is absolutely incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah good on trump   You do realize Trump is compromised  ?
> The COVID-19 outbreak and the economic downturn it engendered swelled the ranks of unemployed Americans by more than 14 million, from 6.2 million in February to 20.5 million in May 2020. As a result, the U.S. unemployment rate shot up from 3.8% in February – among the lowest on record in the post-World War II era – to 13.0% in May. That rate was the era’s second highest, trailing only the level reached in April (14.4%).
> 
> The rise in the number of unemployed workers due to COVID-19 is substantially greater than the increase due to the Great Recession, when the number unemployed increased by 8.8 million from the end of 2007 to the beginning of 2010. The Great Recession, which officially lasted from December 2007 to June 2009, pushed the unemployment rate to a peak of 10.6% in January 2010, considerably less than the rate currently, according to a new Pew Research Center analysis of government data.
> 
> How we did this
> The unemployment rate in May might have been as high as 16%, by the U.S. government’s estimate. But it is not recorded as such because of measurement challenges that have arisen amid the coronavirus outbreak. Also, a sharp decline in labor force participation among U.S. workers overall may be adding to the understatement of unemployment. In May, 9 million Americans not in the labor force were in want of a job compared with 5 million in February, per government estimates. But these workers are not included in the official measure of unemployment. Thus, the COVID-19 recession is comparable more to the Great Depression of the 1930s, when the unemployment rate is estimated to have reached 25%.
> 
> Unemployment among all groups of workers increased sharply in the COVID-19 recession. But the experiences of several groups of workers, such as women and black men, in the COVID-19 outbreak vary notably from how they experienced the Great Recession. Here are five facts about how the COVID-19 downturn is affecting unemployment among American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every doctor said we were going to have 3 million people killed by now we’re not even close to that number and we never will be because of trumps life-saving drugs a new vaccine that’s coming on the way to save people lives.. His job creating skills have created millions of jobs in just a short amount of time he’s an amazing creator of wealth and prosperity for all Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL LOL  yeah so many feel the wealth and prosperity raining down on them    LOL  LOL   Good one  jit  One of your best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black unemployment and wages are the best it’s ever been hehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLACK UNEMPLOYMENT  ??? Jit?
> Black unemployment hit its highest rate in a decade in May, despite an economy-wide reduction in unemployment after coronavirus-driven record highs in March and April.
> 
> President Trump Friday touted a better-than-expected jobs report, which showed a 13.3 percent unemployment rate in May, surprising economists who'd predicted that number would rise as high as 19 percent.
> 
> "What we're announcing today is a great tribute to equality, you know, we have our jobs back," Trump said at a Rose Garden press conference on the official Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS) employment summary released Friday.
> 
> 
> "Just prior to the China plague that floated in, we had numbers, the best in history for African American, for Hispanic American and for Asian American and for everybody," said Trump.
> 
> But for black workers, the May unemployment rate was 16.8 percent, a slight uptick from the 16.7 unemployment rate in April, according to BLS numbers.
> 
> Black unemployment in May represented the highest rate in more than a decade, according to an analysis of BLS statistics by Bloomberg.
> 
> The report also showed a 17.6 percent unemployment rate for Hispanics in May, an improvement from the 18.9 percent rate a month prior, but still the highest among all racial and ethnic groups surveyed by the BLS.
> 
> Unemployment among white workers dropped to 12.4 percent in May, from a high of 14.2 percent in April.
> 
> According to the analysis by Bloomberg, the gap between black and white unemployment hit its lowest point in August 2019, when black unemployment was 3.4 percentage points higher than white unemployment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> psst we are in a pandemic. According to the CDC Trump has saved over 3 million lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your delusions are amusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's trying to beat Bri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's going to be tough to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s why your side can’t win elections lol
Click to expand...

We won the last election.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump just got unemployment under 9% in  five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to do so Trump is absolutely incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah good on trump   You do realize Trump is compromised  ?
> The COVID-19 outbreak and the economic downturn it engendered swelled the ranks of unemployed Americans by more than 14 million, from 6.2 million in February to 20.5 million in May 2020. As a result, the U.S. unemployment rate shot up from 3.8% in February – among the lowest on record in the post-World War II era – to 13.0% in May. That rate was the era’s second highest, trailing only the level reached in April (14.4%).
> 
> The rise in the number of unemployed workers due to COVID-19 is substantially greater than the increase due to the Great Recession, when the number unemployed increased by 8.8 million from the end of 2007 to the beginning of 2010. The Great Recession, which officially lasted from December 2007 to June 2009, pushed the unemployment rate to a peak of 10.6% in January 2010, considerably less than the rate currently, according to a new Pew Research Center analysis of government data.
> 
> How we did this
> The unemployment rate in May might have been as high as 16%, by the U.S. government’s estimate. But it is not recorded as such because of measurement challenges that have arisen amid the coronavirus outbreak. Also, a sharp decline in labor force participation among U.S. workers overall may be adding to the understatement of unemployment. In May, 9 million Americans not in the labor force were in want of a job compared with 5 million in February, per government estimates. But these workers are not included in the official measure of unemployment. Thus, the COVID-19 recession is comparable more to the Great Depression of the 1930s, when the unemployment rate is estimated to have reached 25%.
> 
> Unemployment among all groups of workers increased sharply in the COVID-19 recession. But the experiences of several groups of workers, such as women and black men, in the COVID-19 outbreak vary notably from how they experienced the Great Recession. Here are five facts about how the COVID-19 downturn is affecting unemployment among American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every doctor said we were going to have 3 million people killed by now we’re not even close to that number and we never will be because of trumps life-saving drugs a new vaccine that’s coming on the way to save people lives.. His job creating skills have created millions of jobs in just a short amount of time he’s an amazing creator of wealth and prosperity for all Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh? What policy did Impeached Trump enact that added those millions of jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A therapeutic that is curing thousands of lives. A new vaccine on its way.. he shut down travel from China in Europe.. What an incredible president he is we are truly blessed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You didn't mention one policy that created jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His actions created jobs.. he’s amazing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You mean the "action" of stimulus checks no longer paying people to not work?
Click to expand...

Majority of the place is not opening or democrat run businesses


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump just got unemployment under 9% in  five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to do so Trump is absolutely incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah good on trump   You do realize Trump is compromised  ?
> The COVID-19 outbreak and the economic downturn it engendered swelled the ranks of unemployed Americans by more than 14 million, from 6.2 million in February to 20.5 million in May 2020. As a result, the U.S. unemployment rate shot up from 3.8% in February – among the lowest on record in the post-World War II era – to 13.0% in May. That rate was the era’s second highest, trailing only the level reached in April (14.4%).
> 
> The rise in the number of unemployed workers due to COVID-19 is substantially greater than the increase due to the Great Recession, when the number unemployed increased by 8.8 million from the end of 2007 to the beginning of 2010. The Great Recession, which officially lasted from December 2007 to June 2009, pushed the unemployment rate to a peak of 10.6% in January 2010, considerably less than the rate currently, according to a new Pew Research Center analysis of government data.
> 
> How we did this
> The unemployment rate in May might have been as high as 16%, by the U.S. government’s estimate. But it is not recorded as such because of measurement challenges that have arisen amid the coronavirus outbreak. Also, a sharp decline in labor force participation among U.S. workers overall may be adding to the understatement of unemployment. In May, 9 million Americans not in the labor force were in want of a job compared with 5 million in February, per government estimates. But these workers are not included in the official measure of unemployment. Thus, the COVID-19 recession is comparable more to the Great Depression of the 1930s, when the unemployment rate is estimated to have reached 25%.
> 
> Unemployment among all groups of workers increased sharply in the COVID-19 recession. But the experiences of several groups of workers, such as women and black men, in the COVID-19 outbreak vary notably from how they experienced the Great Recession. Here are five facts about how the COVID-19 downturn is affecting unemployment among American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every doctor said we were going to have 3 million people killed by now we’re not even close to that number and we never will be because of trumps life-saving drugs a new vaccine that’s coming on the way to save people lives.. His job creating skills have created millions of jobs in just a short amount of time he’s an amazing creator of wealth and prosperity for all Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL LOL  yeah so many feel the wealth and prosperity raining down on them    LOL  LOL   Good one  jit  One of your best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black unemployment and wages are the best it’s ever been hehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLACK UNEMPLOYMENT  ??? Jit?
> Black unemployment hit its highest rate in a decade in May, despite an economy-wide reduction in unemployment after coronavirus-driven record highs in March and April.
> 
> President Trump Friday touted a better-than-expected jobs report, which showed a 13.3 percent unemployment rate in May, surprising economists who'd predicted that number would rise as high as 19 percent.
> 
> "What we're announcing today is a great tribute to equality, you know, we have our jobs back," Trump said at a Rose Garden press conference on the official Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS) employment summary released Friday.
> 
> 
> "Just prior to the China plague that floated in, we had numbers, the best in history for African American, for Hispanic American and for Asian American and for everybody," said Trump.
> 
> But for black workers, the May unemployment rate was 16.8 percent, a slight uptick from the 16.7 unemployment rate in April, according to BLS numbers.
> 
> Black unemployment in May represented the highest rate in more than a decade, according to an analysis of BLS statistics by Bloomberg.
> 
> The report also showed a 17.6 percent unemployment rate for Hispanics in May, an improvement from the 18.9 percent rate a month prior, but still the highest among all racial and ethnic groups surveyed by the BLS.
> 
> Unemployment among white workers dropped to 12.4 percent in May, from a high of 14.2 percent in April.
> 
> According to the analysis by Bloomberg, the gap between black and white unemployment hit its lowest point in August 2019, when black unemployment was 3.4 percentage points higher than white unemployment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> psst we are in a pandemic. According to the CDC Trump has saved over 3 million lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your delusions are amusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's trying to beat Bri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's going to be tough to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s why your side can’t win elections lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We won the last election.
Click to expand...

Lol that’s funny


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> And speaking of the virus WTF has trump done about it ? Tell those to get vaccines out before elections?? This trump prick would put lives in danger for political purpose?    Sure he would
> 
> 
> 
> He saved 3 million lives this is a fact CDC said 3 million people would be dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to outdo yourself?  Really ,you're killing me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many people did the CDC say was gonna die because of the pandemic, 3-4 millions.. by May.. Trumps hydroxy saved lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post a link to the CDC stating 3-4 million lives would be lost by May....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A recent CDC projection estimated that the U.S. coronavirus epidemic could infect between 160 million and 214 million people over a period of more than a year — and kill anywhere from 200,000 to 4 million people in the country. A top CDC disease modeler presented the estimates to CDC officials and epidemic experts during a conference call last month, the New York Times revealed on Friday. The scenario did not factor in the efforts now underway to address the epidemic, but rather what could happen if no action was taken to slow the spread of of the disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems they're right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks to trump
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You cited vaccines that don't exist as evidence of that.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> And speaking of the virus WTF has trump done about it ? Tell those to get vaccines out before elections?? This trump prick would put lives in danger for political purpose?    Sure he would
> 
> 
> 
> He saved 3 million lives this is a fact CDC said 3 million people would be dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to outdo yourself?  Really ,you're killing me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many people did the CDC say was gonna die because of the pandemic, 3-4 millions.. by May.. Trumps hydroxy saved lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post a link to the CDC stating 3-4 million lives would be lost by May....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A recent CDC projection estimated that the U.S. coronavirus epidemic could infect between 160 million and 214 million people over a period of more than a year — and kill anywhere from 200,000 to 4 million people in the country. A top CDC disease modeler presented the estimates to CDC officials and epidemic experts during a conference call last month, the New York Times revealed on Friday. The scenario did not factor in the efforts now underway to address the epidemic, but rather what could happen if no action was taken to slow the spread of of the disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems they're right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks to trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You cited vaccines that don't exist as evidence of that.
Click to expand...

Huh


----------



## eddiew

BS Filter said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have already established that you don't know what a recession is, traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UN  you fool
> *U.S. Recession Model at 100% Confirms Downturn Is Already ...*
> www.bloomberg.com › us-economic-recession-tracker
> 
> Apr 8, 2020 - Bloomberg Economics created a model last year to determine America's _recession_ odds. The chance of a _recession now_ stands at 100%, ...
> *Coronavirus recession: No stimulus deal until mid-September ...*
> www.cnet.com › Personal Finance
> 
> Aug 29, 2020 - Americans are cutting back on spending as they plan for a _recession_ that might not ... The vast majority of economists fear a so-called "double-dip" _recession_ could _happen_, meaning there ... _Now_ we face an economic plunge.
> *The U.S. is officially in a recession. Will it become a depression?*
> www.cnbc.com › 2020/06/09 › the-us-is-officially-in-a-re...
> 
> 
> Jun 9, 2020 - “That's one big difference between what's _happening now_ and during the Great Depression,” Woodbury said. “Those job losses were ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And still, you don't know what the definition of  a recession is.
> 
> I'll give you a hint - it is NOT "Orange Man Bad."
> 
> We have one more month to find out if the USA in fact slipped into a recession. It probably did - though you STILL don't have the slightest idea what you're talking about - you just vomit out anything the hate sites spew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you support the one who holds the ""vomit"" record  Everything out of his mouth is ANTI-American   and while he defecates in a hat you gladly put it on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeach the motherfucker.  That'll teach him.
Click to expand...

That was my 2nd choice


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump just got unemployment under 9% in  five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to do so Trump is absolutely incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah good on trump   You do realize Trump is compromised  ?
> The COVID-19 outbreak and the economic downturn it engendered swelled the ranks of unemployed Americans by more than 14 million, from 6.2 million in February to 20.5 million in May 2020. As a result, the U.S. unemployment rate shot up from 3.8% in February – among the lowest on record in the post-World War II era – to 13.0% in May. That rate was the era’s second highest, trailing only the level reached in April (14.4%).
> 
> The rise in the number of unemployed workers due to COVID-19 is substantially greater than the increase due to the Great Recession, when the number unemployed increased by 8.8 million from the end of 2007 to the beginning of 2010. The Great Recession, which officially lasted from December 2007 to June 2009, pushed the unemployment rate to a peak of 10.6% in January 2010, considerably less than the rate currently, according to a new Pew Research Center analysis of government data.
> 
> How we did this
> The unemployment rate in May might have been as high as 16%, by the U.S. government’s estimate. But it is not recorded as such because of measurement challenges that have arisen amid the coronavirus outbreak. Also, a sharp decline in labor force participation among U.S. workers overall may be adding to the understatement of unemployment. In May, 9 million Americans not in the labor force were in want of a job compared with 5 million in February, per government estimates. But these workers are not included in the official measure of unemployment. Thus, the COVID-19 recession is comparable more to the Great Depression of the 1930s, when the unemployment rate is estimated to have reached 25%.
> 
> Unemployment among all groups of workers increased sharply in the COVID-19 recession. But the experiences of several groups of workers, such as women and black men, in the COVID-19 outbreak vary notably from how they experienced the Great Recession. Here are five facts about how the COVID-19 downturn is affecting unemployment among American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every doctor said we were going to have 3 million people killed by now we’re not even close to that number and we never will be because of trumps life-saving drugs a new vaccine that’s coming on the way to save people lives.. His job creating skills have created millions of jobs in just a short amount of time he’s an amazing creator of wealth and prosperity for all Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL LOL  yeah so many feel the wealth and prosperity raining down on them    LOL  LOL   Good one  jit  One of your best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black unemployment and wages are the best it’s ever been hehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLACK UNEMPLOYMENT  ??? Jit?
> Black unemployment hit its highest rate in a decade in May, despite an economy-wide reduction in unemployment after coronavirus-driven record highs in March and April.
> 
> President Trump Friday touted a better-than-expected jobs report, which showed a 13.3 percent unemployment rate in May, surprising economists who'd predicted that number would rise as high as 19 percent.
> 
> "What we're announcing today is a great tribute to equality, you know, we have our jobs back," Trump said at a Rose Garden press conference on the official Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS) employment summary released Friday.
> 
> 
> "Just prior to the China plague that floated in, we had numbers, the best in history for African American, for Hispanic American and for Asian American and for everybody," said Trump.
> 
> But for black workers, the May unemployment rate was 16.8 percent, a slight uptick from the 16.7 unemployment rate in April, according to BLS numbers.
> 
> Black unemployment in May represented the highest rate in more than a decade, according to an analysis of BLS statistics by Bloomberg.
> 
> The report also showed a 17.6 percent unemployment rate for Hispanics in May, an improvement from the 18.9 percent rate a month prior, but still the highest among all racial and ethnic groups surveyed by the BLS.
> 
> Unemployment among white workers dropped to 12.4 percent in May, from a high of 14.2 percent in April.
> 
> According to the analysis by Bloomberg, the gap between black and white unemployment hit its lowest point in August 2019, when black unemployment was 3.4 percentage points higher than white unemployment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> psst we are in a pandemic. According to the CDC Trump has saved over 3 million lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your delusions are amusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's trying to beat Bri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's going to be tough to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s why your side can’t win elections lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We won the last election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol that’s funny
Click to expand...

It's true.









						U.S. House: Democrats win control, ending unified GOP rule of Washington
					

Democrats notched key wins in suburban districts from Virginia to Colorado, putting the party in a position to thwart President Donald Trump’s agenda.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump just got unemployment under 9% in  five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to do so Trump is absolutely incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah good on trump   You do realize Trump is compromised  ?
> The COVID-19 outbreak and the economic downturn it engendered swelled the ranks of unemployed Americans by more than 14 million, from 6.2 million in February to 20.5 million in May 2020. As a result, the U.S. unemployment rate shot up from 3.8% in February – among the lowest on record in the post-World War II era – to 13.0% in May. That rate was the era’s second highest, trailing only the level reached in April (14.4%).
> 
> The rise in the number of unemployed workers due to COVID-19 is substantially greater than the increase due to the Great Recession, when the number unemployed increased by 8.8 million from the end of 2007 to the beginning of 2010. The Great Recession, which officially lasted from December 2007 to June 2009, pushed the unemployment rate to a peak of 10.6% in January 2010, considerably less than the rate currently, according to a new Pew Research Center analysis of government data.
> 
> How we did this
> The unemployment rate in May might have been as high as 16%, by the U.S. government’s estimate. But it is not recorded as such because of measurement challenges that have arisen amid the coronavirus outbreak. Also, a sharp decline in labor force participation among U.S. workers overall may be adding to the understatement of unemployment. In May, 9 million Americans not in the labor force were in want of a job compared with 5 million in February, per government estimates. But these workers are not included in the official measure of unemployment. Thus, the COVID-19 recession is comparable more to the Great Depression of the 1930s, when the unemployment rate is estimated to have reached 25%.
> 
> Unemployment among all groups of workers increased sharply in the COVID-19 recession. But the experiences of several groups of workers, such as women and black men, in the COVID-19 outbreak vary notably from how they experienced the Great Recession. Here are five facts about how the COVID-19 downturn is affecting unemployment among American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every doctor said we were going to have 3 million people killed by now we’re not even close to that number and we never will be because of trumps life-saving drugs a new vaccine that’s coming on the way to save people lives.. His job creating skills have created millions of jobs in just a short amount of time he’s an amazing creator of wealth and prosperity for all Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL LOL  yeah so many feel the wealth and prosperity raining down on them    LOL  LOL   Good one  jit  One of your best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black unemployment and wages are the best it’s ever been hehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLACK UNEMPLOYMENT  ??? Jit?
> Black unemployment hit its highest rate in a decade in May, despite an economy-wide reduction in unemployment after coronavirus-driven record highs in March and April.
> 
> President Trump Friday touted a better-than-expected jobs report, which showed a 13.3 percent unemployment rate in May, surprising economists who'd predicted that number would rise as high as 19 percent.
> 
> "What we're announcing today is a great tribute to equality, you know, we have our jobs back," Trump said at a Rose Garden press conference on the official Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS) employment summary released Friday.
> 
> 
> "Just prior to the China plague that floated in, we had numbers, the best in history for African American, for Hispanic American and for Asian American and for everybody," said Trump.
> 
> But for black workers, the May unemployment rate was 16.8 percent, a slight uptick from the 16.7 unemployment rate in April, according to BLS numbers.
> 
> Black unemployment in May represented the highest rate in more than a decade, according to an analysis of BLS statistics by Bloomberg.
> 
> The report also showed a 17.6 percent unemployment rate for Hispanics in May, an improvement from the 18.9 percent rate a month prior, but still the highest among all racial and ethnic groups surveyed by the BLS.
> 
> Unemployment among white workers dropped to 12.4 percent in May, from a high of 14.2 percent in April.
> 
> According to the analysis by Bloomberg, the gap between black and white unemployment hit its lowest point in August 2019, when black unemployment was 3.4 percentage points higher than white unemployment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> psst we are in a pandemic. According to the CDC Trump has saved over 3 million lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your delusions are amusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's trying to beat Bri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's going to be tough to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s why your side can’t win elections lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We won the last election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol that’s funny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. House: Democrats win control, ending unified GOP rule of Washington
> 
> 
> Democrats notched key wins in suburban districts from Virginia to Colorado, putting the party in a position to thwart President Donald Trump’s agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
Click to expand...

You will learn the hard way


----------



## BS Filter

eddiew said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have already established that you don't know what a recession is, traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UN  you fool
> *U.S. Recession Model at 100% Confirms Downturn Is Already ...*
> www.bloomberg.com › us-economic-recession-tracker
> 
> Apr 8, 2020 - Bloomberg Economics created a model last year to determine America's _recession_ odds. The chance of a _recession now_ stands at 100%, ...
> *Coronavirus recession: No stimulus deal until mid-September ...*
> www.cnet.com › Personal Finance
> 
> Aug 29, 2020 - Americans are cutting back on spending as they plan for a _recession_ that might not ... The vast majority of economists fear a so-called "double-dip" _recession_ could _happen_, meaning there ... _Now_ we face an economic plunge.
> *The U.S. is officially in a recession. Will it become a depression?*
> www.cnbc.com › 2020/06/09 › the-us-is-officially-in-a-re...
> 
> 
> Jun 9, 2020 - “That's one big difference between what's _happening now_ and during the Great Depression,” Woodbury said. “Those job losses were ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And still, you don't know what the definition of  a recession is.
> 
> I'll give you a hint - it is NOT "Orange Man Bad."
> 
> We have one more month to find out if the USA in fact slipped into a recession. It probably did - though you STILL don't have the slightest idea what you're talking about - you just vomit out anything the hate sites spew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you support the one who holds the ""vomit"" record  Everything out of his mouth is ANTI-American   and while he defecates in a hat you gladly put it on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeach the motherfucker.  That'll teach him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was my 2nd choice
Click to expand...

Do it.  It worked so well the first time.  You guys really damaged Trump with the first impeachment.


----------



## j-mac

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump just got unemployment under 9% in  five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to do so Trump is absolutely incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah good on trump   You do realize Trump is compromised  ?
> The COVID-19 outbreak and the economic downturn it engendered swelled the ranks of unemployed Americans by more than 14 million, from 6.2 million in February to 20.5 million in May 2020. As a result, the U.S. unemployment rate shot up from 3.8% in February – among the lowest on record in the post-World War II era – to 13.0% in May. That rate was the era’s second highest, trailing only the level reached in April (14.4%).
> 
> The rise in the number of unemployed workers due to COVID-19 is substantially greater than the increase due to the Great Recession, when the number unemployed increased by 8.8 million from the end of 2007 to the beginning of 2010. The Great Recession, which officially lasted from December 2007 to June 2009, pushed the unemployment rate to a peak of 10.6% in January 2010, considerably less than the rate currently, according to a new Pew Research Center analysis of government data.
> 
> How we did this
> The unemployment rate in May might have been as high as 16%, by the U.S. government’s estimate. But it is not recorded as such because of measurement challenges that have arisen amid the coronavirus outbreak. Also, a sharp decline in labor force participation among U.S. workers overall may be adding to the understatement of unemployment. In May, 9 million Americans not in the labor force were in want of a job compared with 5 million in February, per government estimates. But these workers are not included in the official measure of unemployment. Thus, the COVID-19 recession is comparable more to the Great Depression of the 1930s, when the unemployment rate is estimated to have reached 25%.
> 
> Unemployment among all groups of workers increased sharply in the COVID-19 recession. But the experiences of several groups of workers, such as women and black men, in the COVID-19 outbreak vary notably from how they experienced the Great Recession. Here are five facts about how the COVID-19 downturn is affecting unemployment among American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every doctor said we were going to have 3 million people killed by now we’re not even close to that number and we never will be because of trumps life-saving drugs a new vaccine that’s coming on the way to save people lives.. His job creating skills have created millions of jobs in just a short amount of time he’s an amazing creator of wealth and prosperity for all Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh? What policy did Impeached Trump enact that added those millions of jobs?
Click to expand...


Well, first and foremost was doing away with 2 redundant regulations for every one proposed. Then there were the cuts to the tax rates that brought us into allignment to the countries luring our company's away....


That's two.


----------



## eddiew

BS Filter said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have already established that you don't know what a recession is, traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UN  you fool
> *U.S. Recession Model at 100% Confirms Downturn Is Already ...*
> www.bloomberg.com › us-economic-recession-tracker
> 
> Apr 8, 2020 - Bloomberg Economics created a model last year to determine America's _recession_ odds. The chance of a _recession now_ stands at 100%, ...
> *Coronavirus recession: No stimulus deal until mid-September ...*
> www.cnet.com › Personal Finance
> 
> Aug 29, 2020 - Americans are cutting back on spending as they plan for a _recession_ that might not ... The vast majority of economists fear a so-called "double-dip" _recession_ could _happen_, meaning there ... _Now_ we face an economic plunge.
> *The U.S. is officially in a recession. Will it become a depression?*
> www.cnbc.com › 2020/06/09 › the-us-is-officially-in-a-re...
> 
> 
> Jun 9, 2020 - “That's one big difference between what's _happening now_ and during the Great Depression,” Woodbury said. “Those job losses were ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And still, you don't know what the definition of  a recession is.
> 
> I'll give you a hint - it is NOT "Orange Man Bad."
> 
> We have one more month to find out if the USA in fact slipped into a recession. It probably did - though you STILL don't have the slightest idea what you're talking about - you just vomit out anything the hate sites spew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you support the one who holds the ""vomit"" record  Everything out of his mouth is ANTI-American   and while he defecates in a hat you gladly put it on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeach the motherfucker.  That'll teach him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was my 2nd choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do it.  It worked so well the first time.  You guys really damaged Trump with the first impeachment.
Click to expand...

Oh?  He doesn't care that history will label him as an impeached low life POS ?? OK  if you say so


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

eddiew said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have already established that you don't know what a recession is, traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UN  you fool
> *U.S. Recession Model at 100% Confirms Downturn Is Already ...*
> www.bloomberg.com › us-economic-recession-tracker
> 
> Apr 8, 2020 - Bloomberg Economics created a model last year to determine America's _recession_ odds. The chance of a _recession now_ stands at 100%, ...
> *Coronavirus recession: No stimulus deal until mid-September ...*
> www.cnet.com › Personal Finance
> 
> Aug 29, 2020 - Americans are cutting back on spending as they plan for a _recession_ that might not ... The vast majority of economists fear a so-called "double-dip" _recession_ could _happen_, meaning there ... _Now_ we face an economic plunge.
> *The U.S. is officially in a recession. Will it become a depression?*
> www.cnbc.com › 2020/06/09 › the-us-is-officially-in-a-re...
> 
> 
> Jun 9, 2020 - “That's one big difference between what's _happening now_ and during the Great Depression,” Woodbury said. “Those job losses were ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And still, you don't know what the definition of  a recession is.
> 
> I'll give you a hint - it is NOT "Orange Man Bad."
> 
> We have one more month to find out if the USA in fact slipped into a recession. It probably did - though you STILL don't have the slightest idea what you're talking about - you just vomit out anything the hate sites spew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you support the one who holds the ""vomit"" record  Everything out of his mouth is ANTI-American   and while he defecates in a hat you gladly put it on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeach the motherfucker.  That'll teach him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was my 2nd choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do it.  It worked so well the first time.  You guys really damaged Trump with the first impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh?  He doesn't care that history will label him as an impeached low life POS ?? OK  if you say so
Click to expand...


Not really, since he defeated it.

And I believe he is about to rub your nose in it.


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump just got unemployment under 9% in  five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to do so Trump is absolutely incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah good on trump   You do realize Trump is compromised  ?
> The COVID-19 outbreak and the economic downturn it engendered swelled the ranks of unemployed Americans by more than 14 million, from 6.2 million in February to 20.5 million in May 2020. As a result, the U.S. unemployment rate shot up from 3.8% in February – among the lowest on record in the post-World War II era – to 13.0% in May. That rate was the era’s second highest, trailing only the level reached in April (14.4%).
> 
> The rise in the number of unemployed workers due to COVID-19 is substantially greater than the increase due to the Great Recession, when the number unemployed increased by 8.8 million from the end of 2007 to the beginning of 2010. The Great Recession, which officially lasted from December 2007 to June 2009, pushed the unemployment rate to a peak of 10.6% in January 2010, considerably less than the rate currently, according to a new Pew Research Center analysis of government data.
> 
> How we did this
> The unemployment rate in May might have been as high as 16%, by the U.S. government’s estimate. But it is not recorded as such because of measurement challenges that have arisen amid the coronavirus outbreak. Also, a sharp decline in labor force participation among U.S. workers overall may be adding to the understatement of unemployment. In May, 9 million Americans not in the labor force were in want of a job compared with 5 million in February, per government estimates. But these workers are not included in the official measure of unemployment. Thus, the COVID-19 recession is comparable more to the Great Depression of the 1930s, when the unemployment rate is estimated to have reached 25%.
> 
> Unemployment among all groups of workers increased sharply in the COVID-19 recession. But the experiences of several groups of workers, such as women and black men, in the COVID-19 outbreak vary notably from how they experienced the Great Recession. Here are five facts about how the COVID-19 downturn is affecting unemployment among American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every doctor said we were going to have 3 million people killed by now we’re not even close to that number and we never will be because of trumps life-saving drugs a new vaccine that’s coming on the way to save people lives.. His job creating skills have created millions of jobs in just a short amount of time he’s an amazing creator of wealth and prosperity for all Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL LOL  yeah so many feel the wealth and prosperity raining down on them    LOL  LOL   Good one  jit  One of your best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black unemployment and wages are the best it’s ever been hehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLACK UNEMPLOYMENT  ??? Jit?
> Black unemployment hit its highest rate in a decade in May, despite an economy-wide reduction in unemployment after coronavirus-driven record highs in March and April.
> 
> President Trump Friday touted a better-than-expected jobs report, which showed a 13.3 percent unemployment rate in May, surprising economists who'd predicted that number would rise as high as 19 percent.
> 
> "What we're announcing today is a great tribute to equality, you know, we have our jobs back," Trump said at a Rose Garden press conference on the official Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS) employment summary released Friday.
> 
> 
> "Just prior to the China plague that floated in, we had numbers, the best in history for African American, for Hispanic American and for Asian American and for everybody," said Trump.
> 
> But for black workers, the May unemployment rate was 16.8 percent, a slight uptick from the 16.7 unemployment rate in April, according to BLS numbers.
> 
> Black unemployment in May represented the highest rate in more than a decade, according to an analysis of BLS statistics by Bloomberg.
> 
> The report also showed a 17.6 percent unemployment rate for Hispanics in May, an improvement from the 18.9 percent rate a month prior, but still the highest among all racial and ethnic groups surveyed by the BLS.
> 
> Unemployment among white workers dropped to 12.4 percent in May, from a high of 14.2 percent in April.
> 
> According to the analysis by Bloomberg, the gap between black and white unemployment hit its lowest point in August 2019, when black unemployment was 3.4 percentage points higher than white unemployment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> psst we are in a pandemic. According to the CDC Trump has saved over 3 million lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your delusions are amusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's trying to beat Bri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's going to be tough to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s why your side can’t win elections lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We won the last election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol that’s funny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. House: Democrats win control, ending unified GOP rule of Washington
> 
> 
> Democrats notched key wins in suburban districts from Virginia to Colorado, putting the party in a position to thwart President Donald Trump’s agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will learn the hard way
Click to expand...

Suuure, uh-huh.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Umm, black unemployment is 13%. In other words, not the best it's ever been.



What was it in March, Farouk?

Yes, the best ever measured.


----------



## Faun

j-mac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump just got unemployment under 9% in  five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to do so Trump is absolutely incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah good on trump   You do realize Trump is compromised  ?
> The COVID-19 outbreak and the economic downturn it engendered swelled the ranks of unemployed Americans by more than 14 million, from 6.2 million in February to 20.5 million in May 2020. As a result, the U.S. unemployment rate shot up from 3.8% in February – among the lowest on record in the post-World War II era – to 13.0% in May. That rate was the era’s second highest, trailing only the level reached in April (14.4%).
> 
> The rise in the number of unemployed workers due to COVID-19 is substantially greater than the increase due to the Great Recession, when the number unemployed increased by 8.8 million from the end of 2007 to the beginning of 2010. The Great Recession, which officially lasted from December 2007 to June 2009, pushed the unemployment rate to a peak of 10.6% in January 2010, considerably less than the rate currently, according to a new Pew Research Center analysis of government data.
> 
> How we did this
> The unemployment rate in May might have been as high as 16%, by the U.S. government’s estimate. But it is not recorded as such because of measurement challenges that have arisen amid the coronavirus outbreak. Also, a sharp decline in labor force participation among U.S. workers overall may be adding to the understatement of unemployment. In May, 9 million Americans not in the labor force were in want of a job compared with 5 million in February, per government estimates. But these workers are not included in the official measure of unemployment. Thus, the COVID-19 recession is comparable more to the Great Depression of the 1930s, when the unemployment rate is estimated to have reached 25%.
> 
> Unemployment among all groups of workers increased sharply in the COVID-19 recession. But the experiences of several groups of workers, such as women and black men, in the COVID-19 outbreak vary notably from how they experienced the Great Recession. Here are five facts about how the COVID-19 downturn is affecting unemployment among American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every doctor said we were going to have 3 million people killed by now we’re not even close to that number and we never will be because of trumps life-saving drugs a new vaccine that’s coming on the way to save people lives.. His job creating skills have created millions of jobs in just a short amount of time he’s an amazing creator of wealth and prosperity for all Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh? What policy did Impeached Trump enact that added those millions of jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, first and foremost was doing away with 2 redundant regulations for every one proposed. Then there were the cuts to the tax rates that brought us into allignment to the countries luring our company's away....
> 
> 
> That's two.
Click to expand...

That was all before the unemployment rate skyrocketed.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, black unemployment is 13%. In other words, not the best it's ever been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was it in March, Farouk?
> 
> Yes, the best ever measured.
Click to expand...

LOL

Earth to Fruitcake, this is September, not March.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Jitss617 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has spent 58M in donations on legal fees   This scum must be gone
> 
> 
> 
> Well stop attacking him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak out against him and you can get sued   That's campaign money used
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well stop lynching him .. if he’s as bad as you think he is stop attacking him he should lose on his own right? Hehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he should  but there are parts of America that believe his BS   even though trump hurts them too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well disprove him .. in the proper manner. Prove your side is better.. you know your democrat run shit holes
Click to expand...


Man you got the Trump buzz words down pat.
Ever try thinking *on your own*?

Yep, Trump is using campaign money to pay his legal fees.
Obama and Bush also used campaign money for legal fees but the services were related to the campaign itself, not personal.

*The Trump Docket: A Look at the Fights Fueling Trump’s Big Legal Bills*








						The Trump Docket: A Look at the Fights Fueling Trump’s Big Legal Bills (Published 2020)
					

Donor money is helping pay for a dizzying array of litigation filed by the president or against him.




					www.nytimes.com
				




*ATTEMPTING TO SILENCE CRITICS
DEMONSTRATORS FIGHT BACK
SUING THE “FAKE NEWS”
MUELLER, IMPEACHMENT AND OTHER INQUIRIES
JUSTICE DEPARTMENT LEGAL ASSIST
CHALLENGING MAIL-IN VOTING*


----------



## eddiew

Billy_Kinetta said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have already established that you don't know what a recession is, traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UN  you fool
> *U.S. Recession Model at 100% Confirms Downturn Is Already ...*
> www.bloomberg.com › us-economic-recession-tracker
> 
> Apr 8, 2020 - Bloomberg Economics created a model last year to determine America's _recession_ odds. The chance of a _recession now_ stands at 100%, ...
> *Coronavirus recession: No stimulus deal until mid-September ...*
> www.cnet.com › Personal Finance
> 
> Aug 29, 2020 - Americans are cutting back on spending as they plan for a _recession_ that might not ... The vast majority of economists fear a so-called "double-dip" _recession_ could _happen_, meaning there ... _Now_ we face an economic plunge.
> *The U.S. is officially in a recession. Will it become a depression?*
> www.cnbc.com › 2020/06/09 › the-us-is-officially-in-a-re...
> 
> 
> Jun 9, 2020 - “That's one big difference between what's _happening now_ and during the Great Depression,” Woodbury said. “Those job losses were ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And still, you don't know what the definition of  a recession is.
> 
> I'll give you a hint - it is NOT "Orange Man Bad."
> 
> We have one more month to find out if the USA in fact slipped into a recession. It probably did - though you STILL don't have the slightest idea what you're talking about - you just vomit out anything the hate sites spew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you support the one who holds the ""vomit"" record  Everything out of his mouth is ANTI-American   and while he defecates in a hat you gladly put it on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeach the motherfucker.  That'll teach him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was my 2nd choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do it.  It worked so well the first time.  You guys really damaged Trump with the first impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh?  He doesn't care that history will label him as an impeached low life POS ?? OK  if you say so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really, since he defeated it.
> 
> And I believe he is about to rub your nose in it.
Click to expand...

You don't get it Billy  but then again for 20 years you never did    ,he's rubbing Americas nose in it  He's an unqualified  misfit and folks like you don't care how he drags our country through his swamp


----------



## eddiew

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has spent 58M in donations on legal fees   This scum must be gone
> 
> 
> 
> Well stop attacking him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak out against him and you can get sued   That's campaign money used
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well stop lynching him .. if he’s as bad as you think he is stop attacking him he should lose on his own right? Hehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he should  but there are parts of America that believe his BS   even though trump hurts them too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well disprove him .. in the proper manner. Prove your side is better.. you know your democrat run shit holes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man you got the Trump buzz words down pat.
> Ever try thinking *on your own*?
> 
> Yep, Trump is using campaign money to pay his legal fees.
> Obama and Bush also used campaign money for legal fees but the services were related to the campaign itself, not personal.
> 
> *The Trump Docket: A Look at the Fights Fueling Trump’s Big Legal Bills*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Trump Docket: A Look at the Fights Fueling Trump’s Big Legal Bills (Published 2020)
> 
> 
> Donor money is helping pay for a dizzying array of litigation filed by the president or against him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ATTEMPTING TO SILENCE CRITICS
> DEMONSTRATORS FIGHT BACK
> SUING THE “FAKE NEWS”
> MUELLER, IMPEACHMENT AND OTHER INQUIRIES
> JUSTICE DEPARTMENT LEGAL ASSIST
> CHALLENGING MAIL-IN VOTING*
Click to expand...

And If I'm not in error  the 58M he's spent so far is way more than what others have spent


----------



## BS Filter

eddiew said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have already established that you don't know what a recession is, traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UN  you fool
> *U.S. Recession Model at 100% Confirms Downturn Is Already ...*
> www.bloomberg.com › us-economic-recession-tracker
> 
> Apr 8, 2020 - Bloomberg Economics created a model last year to determine America's _recession_ odds. The chance of a _recession now_ stands at 100%, ...
> *Coronavirus recession: No stimulus deal until mid-September ...*
> www.cnet.com › Personal Finance
> 
> Aug 29, 2020 - Americans are cutting back on spending as they plan for a _recession_ that might not ... The vast majority of economists fear a so-called "double-dip" _recession_ could _happen_, meaning there ... _Now_ we face an economic plunge.
> *The U.S. is officially in a recession. Will it become a depression?*
> www.cnbc.com › 2020/06/09 › the-us-is-officially-in-a-re...
> 
> 
> Jun 9, 2020 - “That's one big difference between what's _happening now_ and during the Great Depression,” Woodbury said. “Those job losses were ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And still, you don't know what the definition of  a recession is.
> 
> I'll give you a hint - it is NOT "Orange Man Bad."
> 
> We have one more month to find out if the USA in fact slipped into a recession. It probably did - though you STILL don't have the slightest idea what you're talking about - you just vomit out anything the hate sites spew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you support the one who holds the ""vomit"" record  Everything out of his mouth is ANTI-American   and while he defecates in a hat you gladly put it on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeach the motherfucker.  That'll teach him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was my 2nd choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do it.  It worked so well the first time.  You guys really damaged Trump with the first impeachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh?  He doesn't care that history will label him as an impeached low life POS ?? OK  if you say so
Click to expand...

No one cares.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Um, Impeached Trump caused the unemployment rate to skyrocket when he paid Americans to not work. All that's happening now is the stimulus he doled out is exhausted and those same people are now forced to go back to work.



Oh, EXONERATED TRUMP did that, huh? 

You may be an Iranian agent, and you may be a fucking liar, but GAWDAMNED aren't you stupid...


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, Impeached Trump caused the unemployment rate to skyrocket when he paid Americans to not work. All that's happening now is the stimulus he doled out is exhausted and those same people are now forced to go back to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, EXONERATED TRUMP did that, huh?
> 
> You may be an Iranian agent, and you may be a fucking liar, but GAWDAMNED aren't you stupid...
Click to expand...

Yes, he did. His name was even on the checks.


----------



## Papageorgio

eddiew said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A step above 'perp-walk'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems only Democrats celebrate failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they didn’t celebrate failure, they wouldn’t be able to celebrate anything at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems Republicans don't want to face it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both parties suck up to the rich. Our failure is voting for Democrats or Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pap I just can't get how you put both parties in the same bag    With this all time misfit in office clearly imo you should see major differences
Click to expand...

Trump is spending way too much and Biden is looking to spend trillions on the New Green Deal No one in their right mind would want to spend more than where we are currently at. I can’t vote that way.


----------



## j-mac

Faun said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump just got unemployment under 9% in  five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to do so Trump is absolutely incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah good on trump   You do realize Trump is compromised  ?
> The COVID-19 outbreak and the economic downturn it engendered swelled the ranks of unemployed Americans by more than 14 million, from 6.2 million in February to 20.5 million in May 2020. As a result, the U.S. unemployment rate shot up from 3.8% in February – among the lowest on record in the post-World War II era – to 13.0% in May. That rate was the era’s second highest, trailing only the level reached in April (14.4%).
> 
> The rise in the number of unemployed workers due to COVID-19 is substantially greater than the increase due to the Great Recession, when the number unemployed increased by 8.8 million from the end of 2007 to the beginning of 2010. The Great Recession, which officially lasted from December 2007 to June 2009, pushed the unemployment rate to a peak of 10.6% in January 2010, considerably less than the rate currently, according to a new Pew Research Center analysis of government data.
> 
> How we did this
> The unemployment rate in May might have been as high as 16%, by the U.S. government’s estimate. But it is not recorded as such because of measurement challenges that have arisen amid the coronavirus outbreak. Also, a sharp decline in labor force participation among U.S. workers overall may be adding to the understatement of unemployment. In May, 9 million Americans not in the labor force were in want of a job compared with 5 million in February, per government estimates. But these workers are not included in the official measure of unemployment. Thus, the COVID-19 recession is comparable more to the Great Depression of the 1930s, when the unemployment rate is estimated to have reached 25%.
> 
> Unemployment among all groups of workers increased sharply in the COVID-19 recession. But the experiences of several groups of workers, such as women and black men, in the COVID-19 outbreak vary notably from how they experienced the Great Recession. Here are five facts about how the COVID-19 downturn is affecting unemployment among American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every doctor said we were going to have 3 million people killed by now we’re not even close to that number and we never will be because of trumps life-saving drugs a new vaccine that’s coming on the way to save people lives.. His job creating skills have created millions of jobs in just a short amount of time he’s an amazing creator of wealth and prosperity for all Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh? What policy did Impeached Trump enact that added those millions of jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, first and foremost was doing away with 2 redundant regulations for every one proposed. Then there were the cuts to the tax rates that brought us into allignment to the countries luring our company's away....
> 
> 
> That's two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was all before the unemployment rate skyrocketed.
Click to expand...


None the less, Trump was successful in bringing business back to America, when Obama scoffed and said he'd need a magic wand......The unemployment was a direct result of shutting down the economy due to the virus...Are you saying he shouldn't have done that?


----------



## j-mac

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, Impeached Trump caused the unemployment rate to skyrocket when he paid Americans to not work. All that's happening now is the stimulus he doled out is exhausted and those same people are now forced to go back to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, EXONERATED TRUMP did that, huh?
> 
> You may be an Iranian agent, and you may be a fucking liar, but GAWDAMNED aren't you stupid...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he did. His name was even on the checks.
Click to expand...


You people really love your Catch 22's don't you? The stimulus originated in the House....That would be your hero, Hypocrite Nancy....


----------



## eddiew

Papageorgio said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A step above 'perp-walk'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems only Democrats celebrate failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they didn’t celebrate failure, they wouldn’t be able to celebrate anything at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems Republicans don't want to face it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both parties suck up to the rich. Our failure is voting for Democrats or Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pap I just can't get how you put both parties in the same bag    With this all time misfit in office clearly imo you should see major differences
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is spending way too much and Biden is looking to spend trillions on the New Green Deal No one in their right mind would want to spend more than where we are currently at. I can’t vote that way.
Click to expand...

You don't think pap that America is seriously in need of an infrastructure plan? Something moron trump has ignored?  just as he has the virus?


----------



## eddiew

j-mac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, Impeached Trump caused the unemployment rate to skyrocket when he paid Americans to not work. All that's happening now is the stimulus he doled out is exhausted and those same people are now forced to go back to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, EXONERATED TRUMP did that, huh?
> 
> You may be an Iranian agent, and you may be a fucking liar, but GAWDAMNED aren't you stupid...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he did. His name was even on the checks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You people really love your Catch 22's don't you? The stimulus originated in the House....That would be your hero, Hypocrite Nancy....
Click to expand...

Who signed that bill?


----------



## j-mac

eddiew said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, Impeached Trump caused the unemployment rate to skyrocket when he paid Americans to not work. All that's happening now is the stimulus he doled out is exhausted and those same people are now forced to go back to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, EXONERATED TRUMP did that, huh?
> 
> You may be an Iranian agent, and you may be a fucking liar, but GAWDAMNED aren't you stupid...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he did. His name was even on the checks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You people really love your Catch 22's don't you? The stimulus originated in the House....That would be your hero, Hypocrite Nancy....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who signed that bill?
Click to expand...


One wonders what you would have said had he NOT signed that bill....

Hmmmm....


----------



## j-mac

eddiew said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A step above 'perp-walk'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems only Democrats celebrate failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they didn’t celebrate failure, they wouldn’t be able to celebrate anything at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems Republicans don't want to face it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both parties suck up to the rich. Our failure is voting for Democrats or Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pap I just can't get how you put both parties in the same bag    With this all time misfit in office clearly imo you should see major differences
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is spending way too much and Biden is looking to spend trillions on the New Green Deal No one in their right mind would want to spend more than where we are currently at. I can’t vote that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't think pap that America is seriously in need of an infrastructure plan? Something moron trump has ignored?  just as he has the virus?
Click to expand...



Trump hasn't "ignored" anything....You don't like his plans, or approach...But that's your problem, not his.


----------



## Faun

j-mac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump just got unemployment under 9% in  five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to do so Trump is absolutely incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah good on trump   You do realize Trump is compromised  ?
> The COVID-19 outbreak and the economic downturn it engendered swelled the ranks of unemployed Americans by more than 14 million, from 6.2 million in February to 20.5 million in May 2020. As a result, the U.S. unemployment rate shot up from 3.8% in February – among the lowest on record in the post-World War II era – to 13.0% in May. That rate was the era’s second highest, trailing only the level reached in April (14.4%).
> 
> The rise in the number of unemployed workers due to COVID-19 is substantially greater than the increase due to the Great Recession, when the number unemployed increased by 8.8 million from the end of 2007 to the beginning of 2010. The Great Recession, which officially lasted from December 2007 to June 2009, pushed the unemployment rate to a peak of 10.6% in January 2010, considerably less than the rate currently, according to a new Pew Research Center analysis of government data.
> 
> How we did this
> The unemployment rate in May might have been as high as 16%, by the U.S. government’s estimate. But it is not recorded as such because of measurement challenges that have arisen amid the coronavirus outbreak. Also, a sharp decline in labor force participation among U.S. workers overall may be adding to the understatement of unemployment. In May, 9 million Americans not in the labor force were in want of a job compared with 5 million in February, per government estimates. But these workers are not included in the official measure of unemployment. Thus, the COVID-19 recession is comparable more to the Great Depression of the 1930s, when the unemployment rate is estimated to have reached 25%.
> 
> Unemployment among all groups of workers increased sharply in the COVID-19 recession. But the experiences of several groups of workers, such as women and black men, in the COVID-19 outbreak vary notably from how they experienced the Great Recession. Here are five facts about how the COVID-19 downturn is affecting unemployment among American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every doctor said we were going to have 3 million people killed by now we’re not even close to that number and we never will be because of trumps life-saving drugs a new vaccine that’s coming on the way to save people lives.. His job creating skills have created millions of jobs in just a short amount of time he’s an amazing creator of wealth and prosperity for all Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh? What policy did Impeached Trump enact that added those millions of jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, first and foremost was doing away with 2 redundant regulations for every one proposed. Then there were the cuts to the tax rates that brought us into allignment to the countries luring our company's away....
> 
> 
> That's two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was all before the unemployment rate skyrocketed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None the less, Trump was successful in bringing business back to America, when Obama scoffed and said he'd need a magic wand......The unemployment was a direct result of shutting down the economy due to the virus...Are you saying he shouldn't have done that?
Click to expand...

No, he should have. But paying people to not work caused the unemployment rate to skyrocket.


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> Oh?  He doesn't care that history will label him as an impeached low life POS ?? OK  if you say so



If you fuckwad commie piles of shit succeed, you'll write history to support the brutal global dictatorship you are fighting for. You'll claim Mao Tse Tung founded America, you'll erase Washington. Jefferson, Lincoln, et al. to further the aims of your president Xi.

If you filthy traitor fucks lose, then the truth comes out - you are traitors who attempted to overthrow the USA on behalf of China. We already know Xi's little bitch Obama spied on Trump and rigged the 2016 election - established fact. We know Xi's troops used perjured FISA warrants to thwart the executive branch of the United States government, an act of treason by Comey, McCabe, Lisa Page, Strzok, et al.

Look, as we ALL know, democrats are traitors and terrorists, waging violent war against America. The coup plotters should all pay the same price Tim McVeigh paid for his treason.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, Impeached Trump caused the unemployment rate to skyrocket when he paid Americans to not work. All that's happening now is the stimulus he doled out is exhausted and those same people are now forced to go back to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, EXONERATED TRUMP did that, huh?
> 
> You may be an Iranian agent, and you may be a fucking liar, but GAWDAMNED aren't you stupid...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he did. His name was even on the checks.
Click to expand...


Dayum, and you terrorists wanted Americans literally starving.

Iran is a client state of China, a vassal. And WHO unleashed this virus on America? WHO lies about the lethality of the fairly mild virus?


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, Impeached Trump caused the unemployment rate to skyrocket when he paid Americans to not work. All that's happening now is the stimulus he doled out is exhausted and those same people are now forced to go back to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, EXONERATED TRUMP did that, huh?
> 
> You may be an Iranian agent, and you may be a fucking liar, but GAWDAMNED aren't you stupid...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he did. His name was even on the checks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dayum, and you terrorists wanted Americans literally starving.
> 
> Iran is a client state of China, a vassal. And WHO unleashed this virus on America? WHO lies about the lethality of the fairly mild virus?
Click to expand...

It was Impeached Trump who let the virus into the U.S.. He had the ability to restrict travel into the U.S. and chose not to until it was too late.


----------



## eddiew

Uncensored2008 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  He doesn't care that history will label him as an impeached low life POS ?? OK  if you say so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you fuckwad commie piles of shit succeed, you'll write history to support the brutal global dictatorship you are fighting for. You'll claim Mao Tse Tung founded America, you'll erase Washington. Jefferson, Lincoln, et al. to further the aims of your president Xi.
> 
> If you filthy traitor fucks lose, then the truth comes out - you are traitors who attempted to overthrow the USA on behalf of China. We already know Xi's little bitch Obama spied on Trump and rigged the 2016 election - established fact. We know Xi's troops used perjured FISA warrants to thwart the executive branch of the United States government, an act of treason by Comey, McCabe, Lisa Page, Strzok, et al.
> 
> Look, as we ALL know, democrats are traitors and terrorists, waging violent war against America. The coup plotters should all pay the same price Tim McVeigh paid for his treason.
Click to expand...

Hang the traitor Trump  and his family Rid America of this cancer


----------



## eddiew

j-mac said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A step above 'perp-walk'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems only Democrats celebrate failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they didn’t celebrate failure, they wouldn’t be able to celebrate anything at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems Republicans don't want to face it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both parties suck up to the rich. Our failure is voting for Democrats or Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pap I just can't get how you put both parties in the same bag    With this all time misfit in office clearly imo you should see major differences
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is spending way too much and Biden is looking to spend trillions on the New Green Deal No one in their right mind would want to spend more than where we are currently at. I can’t vote that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't think pap that America is seriously in need of an infrastructure plan? Something moron trump has ignored?  just as he has the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump hasn't "ignored" anything....You don't like his plans, or approach...But that's your problem, not his.
Click to expand...

Yes  He's ignored all his pal Putin has done   Guess he'll need his help again


----------



## j-mac

Faun said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump just got unemployment under 9% in  five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to do so Trump is absolutely incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah good on trump   You do realize Trump is compromised  ?
> The COVID-19 outbreak and the economic downturn it engendered swelled the ranks of unemployed Americans by more than 14 million, from 6.2 million in February to 20.5 million in May 2020. As a result, the U.S. unemployment rate shot up from 3.8% in February – among the lowest on record in the post-World War II era – to 13.0% in May. That rate was the era’s second highest, trailing only the level reached in April (14.4%).
> 
> The rise in the number of unemployed workers due to COVID-19 is substantially greater than the increase due to the Great Recession, when the number unemployed increased by 8.8 million from the end of 2007 to the beginning of 2010. The Great Recession, which officially lasted from December 2007 to June 2009, pushed the unemployment rate to a peak of 10.6% in January 2010, considerably less than the rate currently, according to a new Pew Research Center analysis of government data.
> 
> How we did this
> The unemployment rate in May might have been as high as 16%, by the U.S. government’s estimate. But it is not recorded as such because of measurement challenges that have arisen amid the coronavirus outbreak. Also, a sharp decline in labor force participation among U.S. workers overall may be adding to the understatement of unemployment. In May, 9 million Americans not in the labor force were in want of a job compared with 5 million in February, per government estimates. But these workers are not included in the official measure of unemployment. Thus, the COVID-19 recession is comparable more to the Great Depression of the 1930s, when the unemployment rate is estimated to have reached 25%.
> 
> Unemployment among all groups of workers increased sharply in the COVID-19 recession. But the experiences of several groups of workers, such as women and black men, in the COVID-19 outbreak vary notably from how they experienced the Great Recession. Here are five facts about how the COVID-19 downturn is affecting unemployment among American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every doctor said we were going to have 3 million people killed by now we’re not even close to that number and we never will be because of trumps life-saving drugs a new vaccine that’s coming on the way to save people lives.. His job creating skills have created millions of jobs in just a short amount of time he’s an amazing creator of wealth and prosperity for all Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh? What policy did Impeached Trump enact that added those millions of jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, first and foremost was doing away with 2 redundant regulations for every one proposed. Then there were the cuts to the tax rates that brought us into allignment to the countries luring our company's away....
> 
> 
> That's two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was all before the unemployment rate skyrocketed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None the less, Trump was successful in bringing business back to America, when Obama scoffed and said he'd need a magic wand......The unemployment was a direct result of shutting down the economy due to the virus...Are you saying he shouldn't have done that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he should have. But paying people to not work caused the unemployment rate to skyrocket.
Click to expand...


See what I mean about Catch22's? You say he should have signed it, but in the same breath want to bash him for signing it? That's just silly.


----------



## j-mac

eddiew said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A step above 'perp-walk'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems only Democrats celebrate failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they didn’t celebrate failure, they wouldn’t be able to celebrate anything at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems Republicans don't want to face it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both parties suck up to the rich. Our failure is voting for Democrats or Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pap I just can't get how you put both parties in the same bag    With this all time misfit in office clearly imo you should see major differences
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is spending way too much and Biden is looking to spend trillions on the New Green Deal No one in their right mind would want to spend more than where we are currently at. I can’t vote that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't think pap that America is seriously in need of an infrastructure plan? Something moron trump has ignored?  just as he has the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump hasn't "ignored" anything....You don't like his plans, or approach...But that's your problem, not his.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes  He's ignored all his pal Putin has done   Guess he'll need his help again
Click to expand...


You'll need to fix your reply...I don't speak gibberish.


----------



## Faun

j-mac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump just got unemployment under 9% in  five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to do so Trump is absolutely incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah good on trump   You do realize Trump is compromised  ?
> The COVID-19 outbreak and the economic downturn it engendered swelled the ranks of unemployed Americans by more than 14 million, from 6.2 million in February to 20.5 million in May 2020. As a result, the U.S. unemployment rate shot up from 3.8% in February – among the lowest on record in the post-World War II era – to 13.0% in May. That rate was the era’s second highest, trailing only the level reached in April (14.4%).
> 
> The rise in the number of unemployed workers due to COVID-19 is substantially greater than the increase due to the Great Recession, when the number unemployed increased by 8.8 million from the end of 2007 to the beginning of 2010. The Great Recession, which officially lasted from December 2007 to June 2009, pushed the unemployment rate to a peak of 10.6% in January 2010, considerably less than the rate currently, according to a new Pew Research Center analysis of government data.
> 
> How we did this
> The unemployment rate in May might have been as high as 16%, by the U.S. government’s estimate. But it is not recorded as such because of measurement challenges that have arisen amid the coronavirus outbreak. Also, a sharp decline in labor force participation among U.S. workers overall may be adding to the understatement of unemployment. In May, 9 million Americans not in the labor force were in want of a job compared with 5 million in February, per government estimates. But these workers are not included in the official measure of unemployment. Thus, the COVID-19 recession is comparable more to the Great Depression of the 1930s, when the unemployment rate is estimated to have reached 25%.
> 
> Unemployment among all groups of workers increased sharply in the COVID-19 recession. But the experiences of several groups of workers, such as women and black men, in the COVID-19 outbreak vary notably from how they experienced the Great Recession. Here are five facts about how the COVID-19 downturn is affecting unemployment among American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every doctor said we were going to have 3 million people killed by now we’re not even close to that number and we never will be because of trumps life-saving drugs a new vaccine that’s coming on the way to save people lives.. His job creating skills have created millions of jobs in just a short amount of time he’s an amazing creator of wealth and prosperity for all Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh? What policy did Impeached Trump enact that added those millions of jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, first and foremost was doing away with 2 redundant regulations for every one proposed. Then there were the cuts to the tax rates that brought us into allignment to the countries luring our company's away....
> 
> 
> That's two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was all before the unemployment rate skyrocketed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None the less, Trump was successful in bringing business back to America, when Obama scoffed and said he'd need a magic wand......The unemployment was a direct result of shutting down the economy due to the virus...Are you saying he shouldn't have done that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he should have. But paying people to not work caused the unemployment rate to skyrocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See what I mean about Catch22's? You say he should have signed it, but in the same breath want to bash him for signing it? That's just silly.
Click to expand...

I didn't say he should have signed it. You're hallucinating again.


----------



## BS Filter

eddiew said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, Impeached Trump caused the unemployment rate to skyrocket when he paid Americans to not work. All that's happening now is the stimulus he doled out is exhausted and those same people are now forced to go back to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, EXONERATED TRUMP did that, huh?
> 
> You may be an Iranian agent, and you may be a fucking liar, but GAWDAMNED aren't you stupid...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he did. His name was even on the checks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You people really love your Catch 22's don't you? The stimulus originated in the House....That would be your hero, Hypocrite Nancy....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who signed that bill?
Click to expand...

You live in a very convenient world.  Obama was not responsible for anything.


----------



## j-mac

Faun said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump just got unemployment under 9% in  five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to do so Trump is absolutely incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah good on trump   You do realize Trump is compromised  ?
> The COVID-19 outbreak and the economic downturn it engendered swelled the ranks of unemployed Americans by more than 14 million, from 6.2 million in February to 20.5 million in May 2020. As a result, the U.S. unemployment rate shot up from 3.8% in February – among the lowest on record in the post-World War II era – to 13.0% in May. That rate was the era’s second highest, trailing only the level reached in April (14.4%).
> 
> The rise in the number of unemployed workers due to COVID-19 is substantially greater than the increase due to the Great Recession, when the number unemployed increased by 8.8 million from the end of 2007 to the beginning of 2010. The Great Recession, which officially lasted from December 2007 to June 2009, pushed the unemployment rate to a peak of 10.6% in January 2010, considerably less than the rate currently, according to a new Pew Research Center analysis of government data.
> 
> How we did this
> The unemployment rate in May might have been as high as 16%, by the U.S. government’s estimate. But it is not recorded as such because of measurement challenges that have arisen amid the coronavirus outbreak. Also, a sharp decline in labor force participation among U.S. workers overall may be adding to the understatement of unemployment. In May, 9 million Americans not in the labor force were in want of a job compared with 5 million in February, per government estimates. But these workers are not included in the official measure of unemployment. Thus, the COVID-19 recession is comparable more to the Great Depression of the 1930s, when the unemployment rate is estimated to have reached 25%.
> 
> Unemployment among all groups of workers increased sharply in the COVID-19 recession. But the experiences of several groups of workers, such as women and black men, in the COVID-19 outbreak vary notably from how they experienced the Great Recession. Here are five facts about how the COVID-19 downturn is affecting unemployment among American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every doctor said we were going to have 3 million people killed by now we’re not even close to that number and we never will be because of trumps life-saving drugs a new vaccine that’s coming on the way to save people lives.. His job creating skills have created millions of jobs in just a short amount of time he’s an amazing creator of wealth and prosperity for all Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh? What policy did Impeached Trump enact that added those millions of jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, first and foremost was doing away with 2 redundant regulations for every one proposed. Then there were the cuts to the tax rates that brought us into allignment to the countries luring our company's away....
> 
> 
> That's two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was all before the unemployment rate skyrocketed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None the less, Trump was successful in bringing business back to America, when Obama scoffed and said he'd need a magic wand......The unemployment was a direct result of shutting down the economy due to the virus...Are you saying he shouldn't have done that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he should have. But paying people to not work caused the unemployment rate to skyrocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See what I mean about Catch22's? You say he should have signed it, but in the same breath want to bash him for signing it? That's just silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say he should have signed it. You're hallucinating again.
Click to expand...


Oh please...had the President refused to sign the stimulus that pushed out an additional $600 on to unemployment to help American's continue with their lives in the face of a national shut down, you guy's would have demanded his head on a pike....Now you're in here, after the fact I might add, bashing him for signing it? What a load of crap.


----------



## Faun

j-mac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump just got unemployment under 9% in  five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to do so Trump is absolutely incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah good on trump   You do realize Trump is compromised  ?
> The COVID-19 outbreak and the economic downturn it engendered swelled the ranks of unemployed Americans by more than 14 million, from 6.2 million in February to 20.5 million in May 2020. As a result, the U.S. unemployment rate shot up from 3.8% in February – among the lowest on record in the post-World War II era – to 13.0% in May. That rate was the era’s second highest, trailing only the level reached in April (14.4%).
> 
> The rise in the number of unemployed workers due to COVID-19 is substantially greater than the increase due to the Great Recession, when the number unemployed increased by 8.8 million from the end of 2007 to the beginning of 2010. The Great Recession, which officially lasted from December 2007 to June 2009, pushed the unemployment rate to a peak of 10.6% in January 2010, considerably less than the rate currently, according to a new Pew Research Center analysis of government data.
> 
> How we did this
> The unemployment rate in May might have been as high as 16%, by the U.S. government’s estimate. But it is not recorded as such because of measurement challenges that have arisen amid the coronavirus outbreak. Also, a sharp decline in labor force participation among U.S. workers overall may be adding to the understatement of unemployment. In May, 9 million Americans not in the labor force were in want of a job compared with 5 million in February, per government estimates. But these workers are not included in the official measure of unemployment. Thus, the COVID-19 recession is comparable more to the Great Depression of the 1930s, when the unemployment rate is estimated to have reached 25%.
> 
> Unemployment among all groups of workers increased sharply in the COVID-19 recession. But the experiences of several groups of workers, such as women and black men, in the COVID-19 outbreak vary notably from how they experienced the Great Recession. Here are five facts about how the COVID-19 downturn is affecting unemployment among American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every doctor said we were going to have 3 million people killed by now we’re not even close to that number and we never will be because of trumps life-saving drugs a new vaccine that’s coming on the way to save people lives.. His job creating skills have created millions of jobs in just a short amount of time he’s an amazing creator of wealth and prosperity for all Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh? What policy did Impeached Trump enact that added those millions of jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, first and foremost was doing away with 2 redundant regulations for every one proposed. Then there were the cuts to the tax rates that brought us into allignment to the countries luring our company's away....
> 
> 
> That's two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was all before the unemployment rate skyrocketed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None the less, Trump was successful in bringing business back to America, when Obama scoffed and said he'd need a magic wand......The unemployment was a direct result of shutting down the economy due to the virus...Are you saying he shouldn't have done that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he should have. But paying people to not work caused the unemployment rate to skyrocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See what I mean about Catch22's? You say he should have signed it, but in the same breath want to bash him for signing it? That's just silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say he should have signed it. You're hallucinating again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please...had the President refused to sign the stimulus that pushed out an additional $600 on to unemployment to help American's continue with their lives in the face of a national shut down, you guy's would have demanded his head on a pike....Now you're in here, after the fact I might add, bashing him for signing it? What a load of crap.
Click to expand...

LOL

Since when do you righties care that we criticize Impeached Trump? That's really your defense?? That he had to sign it otherwise he would have been criticized?


----------



## Papageorgio

eddiew said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A step above 'perp-walk'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems only Democrats celebrate failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they didn’t celebrate failure, they wouldn’t be able to celebrate anything at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems Republicans don't want to face it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both parties suck up to the rich. Our failure is voting for Democrats or Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pap I just can't get how you put both parties in the same bag    With this all time misfit in office clearly imo you should see major differences
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is spending way too much and Biden is looking to spend trillions on the New Green Deal No one in their right mind would want to spend more than where we are currently at. I can’t vote that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't think pap that America is seriously in need of an infrastructure plan? Something moron trump has ignored?  just as he has the virus?
Click to expand...


We need a lot of things, however the new green deal is trillions in spending, adding spending that is not needed, financed by those making over $400,000. Great, however that alone won’t come close to funding anything. So, we sink further in debt. The fact that he believes those making of $400000 will finance such massive spending shows me one of two things, he is really stupid or two, he is trying to pull one over on the public.


----------



## Papageorgio

Faun said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump just got unemployment under 9% in  five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to do so Trump is absolutely incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah good on trump   You do realize Trump is compromised  ?
> The COVID-19 outbreak and the economic downturn it engendered swelled the ranks of unemployed Americans by more than 14 million, from 6.2 million in February to 20.5 million in May 2020. As a result, the U.S. unemployment rate shot up from 3.8% in February – among the lowest on record in the post-World War II era – to 13.0% in May. That rate was the era’s second highest, trailing only the level reached in April (14.4%).
> 
> The rise in the number of unemployed workers due to COVID-19 is substantially greater than the increase due to the Great Recession, when the number unemployed increased by 8.8 million from the end of 2007 to the beginning of 2010. The Great Recession, which officially lasted from December 2007 to June 2009, pushed the unemployment rate to a peak of 10.6% in January 2010, considerably less than the rate currently, according to a new Pew Research Center analysis of government data.
> 
> How we did this
> The unemployment rate in May might have been as high as 16%, by the U.S. government’s estimate. But it is not recorded as such because of measurement challenges that have arisen amid the coronavirus outbreak. Also, a sharp decline in labor force participation among U.S. workers overall may be adding to the understatement of unemployment. In May, 9 million Americans not in the labor force were in want of a job compared with 5 million in February, per government estimates. But these workers are not included in the official measure of unemployment. Thus, the COVID-19 recession is comparable more to the Great Depression of the 1930s, when the unemployment rate is estimated to have reached 25%.
> 
> Unemployment among all groups of workers increased sharply in the COVID-19 recession. But the experiences of several groups of workers, such as women and black men, in the COVID-19 outbreak vary notably from how they experienced the Great Recession. Here are five facts about how the COVID-19 downturn is affecting unemployment among American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every doctor said we were going to have 3 million people killed by now we’re not even close to that number and we never will be because of trumps life-saving drugs a new vaccine that’s coming on the way to save people lives.. His job creating skills have created millions of jobs in just a short amount of time he’s an amazing creator of wealth and prosperity for all Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh? What policy did Impeached Trump enact that added those millions of jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, first and foremost was doing away with 2 redundant regulations for every one proposed. Then there were the cuts to the tax rates that brought us into allignment to the countries luring our company's away....
> 
> 
> That's two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was all before the unemployment rate skyrocketed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None the less, Trump was successful in bringing business back to America, when Obama scoffed and said he'd need a magic wand......The unemployment was a direct result of shutting down the economy due to the virus...Are you saying he shouldn't have done that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he should have. But paying people to not work caused the unemployment rate to skyrocket.
Click to expand...


What caused the unemployment to skyrocket was governors shutting down most businesses. We lost 95% of our business in less than 24 hours, I’m shocked unemployment didn’t go above what it did. The $600 a week, the plan the Democrats back is a little over done.


----------



## eddiew

Papageorgio said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaine Sweeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A step above 'perp-walk'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems only Democrats celebrate failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they didn’t celebrate failure, they wouldn’t be able to celebrate anything at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems Republicans don't want to face it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both parties suck up to the rich. Our failure is voting for Democrats or Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pap I just can't get how you put both parties in the same bag    With this all time misfit in office clearly imo you should see major differences
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is spending way too much and Biden is looking to spend trillions on the New Green Deal No one in their right mind would want to spend more than where we are currently at. I can’t vote that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't think pap that America is seriously in need of an infrastructure plan? Something moron trump has ignored?  just as he has the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need a lot of things, however the new green deal is trillions in spending, adding spending that is not needed, financed by those making over $400,000. Great, however that alone won’t come close to funding anything. So, we sink further in debt. The fact that he believes those making of $400000 will finance such massive spending shows me one of two things, he is really stupid or two, he is trying to pull one over on the public.
Click to expand...


----------



## eddiew

The moron in office now pap has spent trillions with zero plan of getting it back  except give more tax cuts to his buddies   The ah thinks he's smarter than scientists    Biden won't go to the same dark places trump goes Trump disparaging our heroes??  Biden is not the AH trump is


----------



## flack




----------



## flack




----------



## flack

Home


----------



## daveman

Daryl Hunt said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What he is predicting is Rump won't be impeached again.  But with a loss in November and his penchant for revenge, there is a very good chance he will not only be impeached but removed from office.  I honestly don't think Rump can help himself.
Click to expand...

You leftists sure do have huge victimhood fetishes.  Pathetic.


----------



## eddiew

flack said:


> View attachment 385718


Recession time depression on the way?


----------



## daveman

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do. So do most which apparently excludes you.
Click to expand...

Funny how you bozos insist Trump's impeachment means something, but Clinton's impeachment was no big deal.

Can you explain that rationally?


----------



## daveman

eddiew said:


> And speaking of the virus WTF has trump done about it ? Tell those to get vaccines out before elections?? This trump prick would put lives in danger for political purpose?    Sure he would


Several Democrat governors killed old people by putting COVID-19 patients in nursing homes.

You probably should shut the fuck up now.


----------



## daveman

eddiew said:


> Trump has spent 58M in donations on legal fees   This scum must be gone


Of his own money...as opposed to Democrats, who think the US Treasury is their personal piggybanks.


----------



## daveman

mascale said:


> The Trumped-Up defensive dementia of the aging pathological liar--apparently since birth--is one of the stronger suits of the Biden-Harris campaign.  It will likely appear in the debates, even.  Then someone will address any remarks,  Then it gets replaced with another defensive, pathological lie.
> 
> The Trumped-Up brand disparages military veterans, and not just Senator McCain.  He disparages even the flag being lowered at half-mast as a memorial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congressional Veterans Slam Trump for Reported Comments on Military
> 
> 
> A group of House Democrats, many of whom have served in the U.S. military, condemned President Donald Trump on Friday for his reported remarks disparaging veterans as “losers” and “suckers.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.courthousenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Matt 25:  14-30, victims--never directly get a flag lowered to half-mast, in memoriam--Christian Stuff(?)!)


You believed that, didn't you?  Just as you were programmed to do.

Sucker!!


----------



## eddiew

daveman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do. So do most which apparently excludes you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you bozos insist Trump's impeachment means something, but Clinton's impeachment was no big deal.
> 
> Can you explain that rationally?
Click to expand...

I can ...Clintons was over a fn lie about sex   and it took your ah's some time to come up with that Trumps was one of a coward ,a russian friend of our enemy  A liar    lying about Ukraine


----------



## flack

eddiew said:


> flack said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 385718
> 
> 
> 
> Recession time depression on the way?
Click to expand...

Nope


----------



## daveman

eddiew said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do. So do most which apparently excludes you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you bozos insist Trump's impeachment means something, but Clinton's impeachment was no big deal.
> 
> Can you explain that rationally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can ...Clintons was over a fn lie about sex   and it took your ah's some time to come up with that Trumps was one of a coward ,a russian friend of our enemy  A liar    lying about Ukraine
Click to expand...

I said "rationally".  You failed.


----------



## eddiew

daveman said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do. So do most which apparently excludes you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you bozos insist Trump's impeachment means something, but Clinton's impeachment was no big deal.
> 
> Can you explain that rationally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can ...Clintons was over a fn lie about sex   and it took your ah's some time to come up with that Trumps was one of a coward ,a russian friend of our enemy  A liar    lying about Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said "rationally".  You failed.
Click to expand...

And what do you call comparing the 2 impeachments ? Clinton outside of impeachment over a lie about sex  and all the pos trump should have been impeached for ?  protected by the yellow scum in repub senate


----------



## daveman

eddiew said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do. So do most which apparently excludes you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you bozos insist Trump's impeachment means something, but Clinton's impeachment was no big deal.
> 
> Can you explain that rationally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can ...Clintons was over a fn lie about sex   and it took your ah's some time to come up with that Trumps was one of a coward ,a russian friend of our enemy  A liar    lying about Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said "rationally".  You failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what do you call comparing the 2 impeachments ? Clinton outside of impeachment over a lie about sex  and all the pos trump should have been impeached for ?  protected by the yellow scum in repub senate
Click to expand...

Clinton's perjury was proven beyond a shadow of a doubt.  That you think it's no big deal shows a weakness of character on your part.

Trump's illegal activities?  Are you morons ever going to get around to proving any happened?  Because, you know...you haven't.


----------



## eddiew

daveman said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do. So do most which apparently excludes you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you bozos insist Trump's impeachment means something, but Clinton's impeachment was no big deal.
> 
> Can you explain that rationally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can ...Clintons was over a fn lie about sex   and it took your ah's some time to come up with that Trumps was one of a coward ,a russian friend of our enemy  A liar    lying about Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said "rationally".  You failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what do you call comparing the 2 impeachments ? Clinton outside of impeachment over a lie about sex  and all the pos trump should have been impeached for ?  protected by the yellow scum in repub senate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clinton's perjury was proven beyond a shadow of a doubt.  That you think it's no big deal shows a weakness of character on your part.
> 
> Trump's illegal activities?  Are you morons ever going to get around to proving any happened?  Because, you know...you haven't.
Click to expand...

All his people indicted ,in jail ,pardoned??  All those who left him or were told to leave,  all subpoenas not answered ,afraid to show his taxes ,his secret correspondence with Putin  His lies about his building in Russia  Pure scum


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

eddiew said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do. So do most which apparently excludes you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you bozos insist Trump's impeachment means something, but Clinton's impeachment was no big deal.
> 
> Can you explain that rationally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can ...Clintons was over a fn lie about sex   and it took your ah's some time to come up with that Trumps was one of a coward ,a russian friend of our enemy  A liar    lying about Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said "rationally".  You failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what do you call comparing the 2 impeachments ? Clinton outside of impeachment over a lie about sex
Click to expand...


A lie under oath.  There's a difference.


----------



## eddiew

Trump accuses Biden Obama of treason?? This dumb f-er has got to go   Even moron republicans should have already had a belly full of his bull shit  Yes even you billy


----------



## daveman

eddiew said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do. So do most which apparently excludes you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you bozos insist Trump's impeachment means something, but Clinton's impeachment was no big deal.
> 
> Can you explain that rationally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can ...Clintons was over a fn lie about sex   and it took your ah's some time to come up with that Trumps was one of a coward ,a russian friend of our enemy  A liar    lying about Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said "rationally".  You failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what do you call comparing the 2 impeachments ? Clinton outside of impeachment over a lie about sex  and all the pos trump should have been impeached for ?  protected by the yellow scum in repub senate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clinton's perjury was proven beyond a shadow of a doubt.  That you think it's no big deal shows a weakness of character on your part.
> 
> Trump's illegal activities?  Are you morons ever going to get around to proving any happened?  Because, you know...you haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All his people indicted ,in jail ,pardoned??  All those who left him or were told to leave,  all subpoenas not answered ,afraid to show his taxes ,his secret correspondence with Putin  His lies about his building in Russia  Pure scum
Click to expand...

Yes, we know.  Orange Man Bad.  Yawn.

But you still haven't proven any illegal activities.  He's done things you don't like, but that doesn't mean anything.

And you can't arrest Trump for things other people did, you moron.


----------



## eddiew

Billy_Kinetta said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do. So do most which apparently excludes you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you bozos insist Trump's impeachment means something, but Clinton's impeachment was no big deal.
> 
> Can you explain that rationally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can ...Clintons was over a fn lie about sex   and it took your ah's some time to come up with that Trumps was one of a coward ,a russian friend of our enemy  A liar    lying about Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said "rationally".  You failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what do you call comparing the 2 impeachments ? Clinton outside of impeachment over a lie about sex
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lie under oath.  There's a difference.
Click to expand...

I know billy   but there are small lies big lies and damn lies  and trump is a damned liar


----------



## daveman

eddiew said:


> Trump accuses Biden Obama of treason?? This dumb f-er has got to go   Even moron republicans should have already had a belly full of his bull shit  Yes even you billy


Your inability to control your emotions doesn't mean everyone else is obligated to do it for you.  

And no one has to change their beliefs to assuage your butthurt.


----------



## eddiew

daveman said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do. So do most which apparently excludes you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you bozos insist Trump's impeachment means something, but Clinton's impeachment was no big deal.
> 
> Can you explain that rationally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can ...Clintons was over a fn lie about sex   and it took your ah's some time to come up with that Trumps was one of a coward ,a russian friend of our enemy  A liar    lying about Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said "rationally".  You failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what do you call comparing the 2 impeachments ? Clinton outside of impeachment over a lie about sex  and all the pos trump should have been impeached for ?  protected by the yellow scum in repub senate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clinton's perjury was proven beyond a shadow of a doubt.  That you think it's no big deal shows a weakness of character on your part.
> 
> Trump's illegal activities?  Are you morons ever going to get around to proving any happened?  Because, you know...you haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All his people indicted ,in jail ,pardoned??  All those who left him or were told to leave,  all subpoenas not answered ,afraid to show his taxes ,his secret correspondence with Putin  His lies about his building in Russia  Pure scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we know.  Orange Man Bad.  Yawn.
> 
> But you still haven't proven any illegal activities.  He's done things you don't like, but that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> And you can't arrest Trump for things other people did, you moron.
Click to expand...

But they did it  He ordered it  He always tries to keep his hands clean and let others take the rap  Why do you think all the pardons?


----------



## eddiew

You support the AH Dave  you have no room to call anyone anything


----------



## mascale

Illiterate poster, *daveman, *posts incapability of accepting public record sources:  Even in 8289 in this thread.  The Trumped-Up public comments are public records, including about disparaging women, face masks, now including defense contractors. 

The famous source of remarks of Jesus ben Joseph, Son of Mary, Called, "Oh Christ," even:  Are Imperial Roman era generated.  The era recorded baby abandonment as common practice.  Modern Italy has even taken to the form it followed.  Then in Matthew 25:  The Kingdom of the prayers tosses even them, and likely others, into "Outer Darkness!" 

Out goes the baby genitalia, along with the rest of physiology.

Lives Don't Matter, even with basis in arithmetic!

Therein is daveman poster!

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!" 
(Matt 25: 14-30, victims--never directly get a flag lowered to half-mast, in memoriam--Christian Stuff(?)!)


----------



## daveman

eddiew said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do. So do most which apparently excludes you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you bozos insist Trump's impeachment means something, but Clinton's impeachment was no big deal.
> 
> Can you explain that rationally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can ...Clintons was over a fn lie about sex   and it took your ah's some time to come up with that Trumps was one of a coward ,a russian friend of our enemy  A liar    lying about Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said "rationally".  You failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what do you call comparing the 2 impeachments ? Clinton outside of impeachment over a lie about sex  and all the pos trump should have been impeached for ?  protected by the yellow scum in repub senate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clinton's perjury was proven beyond a shadow of a doubt.  That you think it's no big deal shows a weakness of character on your part.
> 
> Trump's illegal activities?  Are you morons ever going to get around to proving any happened?  Because, you know...you haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All his people indicted ,in jail ,pardoned??  All those who left him or were told to leave,  all subpoenas not answered ,afraid to show his taxes ,his secret correspondence with Putin  His lies about his building in Russia  Pure scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we know.  Orange Man Bad.  Yawn.
> 
> But you still haven't proven any illegal activities.  He's done things you don't like, but that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> And you can't arrest Trump for things other people did, you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they did it  He ordered it  He always tries to keep his hands clean and let others take the rap  Why do you think all the pardons?
Click to expand...

Soooo...no proof of anything.

Dismissed.


----------



## daveman

eddiew said:


> You support the AH Dave  you have no room to call anyone anything


And yet, oddly, I do.  Retard.


----------



## daveman

mascale said:


> Illiterate poster, *daveman, *posts incapability of accepting public record sources:  Even in 8289 in this thread.  The Trumped-Up public comments are public records, including about disparaging women, face masks, now including defense contractors.
> 
> The famous source of remarks of Jesus ben Joseph, Son of Mary, Called, "Oh Christ," even:  Are Imperial Roman era generated.  The era recorded baby abandonment as common practice.  Modern Italy has even taken to the form it followed.  Then in Matthew 25:  The Kingdom of the prayers tosses even them, and likely others, into "Outer Darkness!"
> 
> Out goes the baby genitalia, along with the rest of physiology.
> 
> Lives Don't Matter, even with basis in arithmetic!
> 
> Therein is daveman poster!
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Matt 25: 14-30, victims--never directly get a flag lowered to half-mast, in memoriam--Christian Stuff(?)!)


Have you ever had a CAT scan?  Kinda looks like you need one, dude.


----------



## eddiew

daveman said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You support the AH Dave  you have no room to call anyone anything
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, oddly, I do.  Retard.
Click to expand...

Your AH says Biden Obama guilty of treason ??? You do know your moron accuses others of what he's guilty of? Wonder what his real connection is to Russia


----------



## daveman

eddiew said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You support the AH Dave  you have no room to call anyone anything
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, oddly, I do.  Retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your AH says Biden Obama guilty of treason ??? You do know your moron accuses others of what he's guilty of? Wonder what his real connection is to Russia
Click to expand...

Oh, look -- yet another baseless claim.

You blindly swallow whatever you're told to swallow, don't you?


----------



## eddiew

daveman said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You support the AH Dave  you have no room to call anyone anything
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, oddly, I do.  Retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your AH says Biden Obama guilty of treason ??? You do know your moron accuses others of what he's guilty of? Wonder what his real connection is to Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, look -- yet another baseless claim.
> 
> You blindly swallow whatever you're told to swallow, don't you?
Click to expand...

And anything that pins the tail on your AH you call hoax


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

eddiew said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do. So do most which apparently excludes you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you bozos insist Trump's impeachment means something, but Clinton's impeachment was no big deal.
> 
> Can you explain that rationally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can ...Clintons was over a fn lie about sex   and it took your ah's some time to come up with that Trumps was one of a coward ,a russian friend of our enemy  A liar    lying about Ukraine
Click to expand...


And when you lie to a judge or grand jury under oath about sex, or anything for that matter, it's called perjury.  Having sex is not a felony.  Perjury is.


----------



## daveman

eddiew said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You support the AH Dave  you have no room to call anyone anything
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, oddly, I do.  Retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your AH says Biden Obama guilty of treason ??? You do know your moron accuses others of what he's guilty of? Wonder what his real connection is to Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, look -- yet another baseless claim.
> 
> You blindly swallow whatever you're told to swallow, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And anything that pins the tail on your AH you call hoax
Click to expand...

See, if you make charges, you have to prove them.

You haven't yet.  

Are you ever going to get around to doing that?


----------



## daveman

Ray From Cleveland said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do. So do most which apparently excludes you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you bozos insist Trump's impeachment means something, but Clinton's impeachment was no big deal.
> 
> Can you explain that rationally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can ...Clintons was over a fn lie about sex   and it took your ah's some time to come up with that Trumps was one of a coward ,a russian friend of our enemy  A liar    lying about Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when you lie to a judge or grand jury under oath about sex, or anything for that matter, it's called perjury.  Having sex is not a felony.  Perjury is.
Click to expand...

They were told it was no big deal, so they repeat the lie.  They're gullible morons.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

daveman said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do. So do most which apparently excludes you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you bozos insist Trump's impeachment means something, but Clinton's impeachment was no big deal.
> 
> Can you explain that rationally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can ...Clintons was over a fn lie about sex   and it took your ah's some time to come up with that Trumps was one of a coward ,a russian friend of our enemy  A liar    lying about Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when you lie to a judge or grand jury under oath about sex, or anything for that matter, it's called perjury.  Having sex is not a felony.  Perjury is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were told it was no big deal, so they repeat the lie.  They're gullible morons.
Click to expand...


I find it incredible how the Democrat party has mastered the power of suggestion: 

Russia fixed the election for Trump. 
The Supreme Court elected George Bush. 
Clinton got impeached over a blow job.  
Biden never said he'd ban fracking.


----------



## daveman

Ray From Cleveland said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do. So do most which apparently excludes you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you bozos insist Trump's impeachment means something, but Clinton's impeachment was no big deal.
> 
> Can you explain that rationally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can ...Clintons was over a fn lie about sex   and it took your ah's some time to come up with that Trumps was one of a coward ,a russian friend of our enemy  A liar    lying about Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when you lie to a judge or grand jury under oath about sex, or anything for that matter, it's called perjury.  Having sex is not a felony.  Perjury is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were told it was no big deal, so they repeat the lie.  They're gullible morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it incredible how the Democrat party has mastered the power of suggestion:
> 
> Russia fixed the election for Trump.
> The Supreme Court elected George Bush.
> Clinton got impeached over a blow job.
> Biden never said he'd ban fracking.
Click to expand...

The Democrat Party believes the little people are idiots.

In the case of Democrat peasants, they're right.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

daveman said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What he is predicting is Rump won't be impeached again.  But with a loss in November and his penchant for revenge, there is a very good chance he will not only be impeached but removed from office.  I honestly don't think Rump can help himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You leftists sure do have huge victimhood fetishes.  Pathetic.
Click to expand...


Actually, I am predicting that Rump will play the victim card and go for broke while he is tying up the election for months.  You people are already coming up with all kind of things to play the victim on this one.  And it's pissing off a whole lot of voters.  But it just shows the handwriting on the wall.


----------



## daveman

Daryl Hunt said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What he is predicting is Rump won't be impeached again.  But with a loss in November and his penchant for revenge, there is a very good chance he will not only be impeached but removed from office.  I honestly don't think Rump can help himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You leftists sure do have huge victimhood fetishes.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I am predicting that Rump will play the victim card and go for broke while he is tying up the election for months.  You people are already coming up with all kind of things to play the victim on this one.  And it's pissing off a whole lot of voters.  But it just shows the handwriting on the wall.
Click to expand...

Your fantasies based on irrational hatred are not going to happen.

Trump's going to win the election. What excuse have you already been told to parrot?


----------



## eddiew

Trump defended himself from bad mouthing  the military  by bad mouthing the military


----------



## Daryl Hunt

daveman said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has spent 58M in donations on legal fees   This scum must be gone
> 
> 
> 
> Of his own money...as opposed to Democrats, who think the US Treasury is their personal piggybanks.
Click to expand...


Wrong.  It's from the Election or Reelection Funds.  Believe it or not, I don't fund a fault there.  Afterall, Obama used just over 11 mil of election funds for his own defense.  It's a pretty common function.  Rumps is just 5 times higher than the other Presidents because he's such a scumbag.


----------



## daveman

Daryl Hunt said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has spent 58M in donations on legal fees   This scum must be gone
> 
> 
> 
> Of his own money...as opposed to Democrats, who think the US Treasury is their personal piggybanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  It's from the Election or Reelection Funds.  Believe it or not, I don't fund a fault there.  Afterall, Obama used just over 11 mil of election funds for his own defense.  It's a pretty common function.  Rumps is just 5 times higher than the other Presidents because he's such a scumbag.
Click to expand...

Okay, I accept the correction.

But Trump's is higher because he's had to continually fight off frivolous bullshit...because you weenies are pissed Hillary wasn't coronated.


----------



## eddiew

daveman said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What he is predicting is Rump won't be impeached again.  But with a loss in November and his penchant for revenge, there is a very good chance he will not only be impeached but removed from office.  I honestly don't think Rump can help himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You leftists sure do have huge victimhood fetishes.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I am predicting that Rump will play the victim card and go for broke while he is tying up the election for months.  You people are already coming up with all kind of things to play the victim on this one.  And it's pissing off a whole lot of voters.  But it just shows the handwriting on the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your fantasies based on irrational hatred are not going to happen.
> 
> Trump's going to win the election. What excuse have you already been told to parrot?
Click to expand...

Who will be voting for him ? White supremacists,Qanon, KKKers red neck ah"s??


----------



## daveman

eddiew said:


> Trump defended himself from bad mouthing  the military  by bad mouthing the military


No, he didn't.

Good Gaea, you'll swallow anything.  Moron.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

daveman said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What he is predicting is Rump won't be impeached again.  But with a loss in November and his penchant for revenge, there is a very good chance he will not only be impeached but removed from office.  I honestly don't think Rump can help himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You leftists sure do have huge victimhood fetishes.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I am predicting that Rump will play the victim card and go for broke while he is tying up the election for months.  You people are already coming up with all kind of things to play the victim on this one.  And it's pissing off a whole lot of voters.  But it just shows the handwriting on the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your fantasies based on irrational hatred are not going to happen.
> 
> Trump's going to win the election. What excuse have you already been told to parrot?
Click to expand...


I am not parroting anyone.  This my own opinion.  You are parroting the Party of the Rump.  Yes he may win but he also may lose.  But he's trying to play the victim card but it's only for you, not the rest of us.  The Wolf isn't the victim.


----------



## daveman

eddiew said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What he is predicting is Rump won't be impeached again.  But with a loss in November and his penchant for revenge, there is a very good chance he will not only be impeached but removed from office.  I honestly don't think Rump can help himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You leftists sure do have huge victimhood fetishes.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I am predicting that Rump will play the victim card and go for broke while he is tying up the election for months.  You people are already coming up with all kind of things to play the victim on this one.  And it's pissing off a whole lot of voters.  But it just shows the handwriting on the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your fantasies based on irrational hatred are not going to happen.
> 
> Trump's going to win the election. What excuse have you already been told to parrot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who will be voting for him ? White supremacists,Qanon, KKKers red neck ah"s??
Click to expand...

Yes, that's what you've been told to believe.  

Thing is, Biden NEEDS Trump supporters to vote for him.  

But you just keep insulting them.  It's not going to turn out like you hope.


----------



## daveman

Daryl Hunt said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What he is predicting is Rump won't be impeached again.  But with a loss in November and his penchant for revenge, there is a very good chance he will not only be impeached but removed from office.  I honestly don't think Rump can help himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You leftists sure do have huge victimhood fetishes.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I am predicting that Rump will play the victim card and go for broke while he is tying up the election for months.  You people are already coming up with all kind of things to play the victim on this one.  And it's pissing off a whole lot of voters.  But it just shows the handwriting on the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your fantasies based on irrational hatred are not going to happen.
> 
> Trump's going to win the election. What excuse have you already been told to parrot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not parroting anyone.  This my own opinion.  You are parroting the Party of the Rump.  Yes he may win but he also may lose.  But he's trying to play the victim card but it's only for you, not the rest of us.  The Wolf isn't the victim.
Click to expand...

LOL!  Why do you weenies think you're so intimidating?


----------



## Daryl Hunt

daveman said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has spent 58M in donations on legal fees   This scum must be gone
> 
> 
> 
> Of his own money...as opposed to Democrats, who think the US Treasury is their personal piggybanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  It's from the Election or Reelection Funds.  Believe it or not, I don't fund a fault there.  Afterall, Obama used just over 11 mil of election funds for his own defense.  It's a pretty common function.  Rumps is just 5 times higher than the other Presidents because he's such a scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I accept the correction.
> 
> But Trump's is higher because he's had to continually fight off frivolous bullshit...because you weenies are pissed Hillary wasn't coronated.
Click to expand...


Or could it be Rump is such a lying, cheating scumbag criminal.


----------



## eddiew

daveman said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump defended himself from bad mouthing  the military  by bad mouthing the military
> 
> 
> 
> No, he didn't.
> 
> Good Gaea, you'll swallow anything.  Moron.
Click to expand...

Why don't you listen to what your moron says?? Are you deaf?


----------



## daveman

Daryl Hunt said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has spent 58M in donations on legal fees   This scum must be gone
> 
> 
> 
> Of his own money...as opposed to Democrats, who think the US Treasury is their personal piggybanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  It's from the Election or Reelection Funds.  Believe it or not, I don't fund a fault there.  Afterall, Obama used just over 11 mil of election funds for his own defense.  It's a pretty common function.  Rumps is just 5 times higher than the other Presidents because he's such a scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I accept the correction.
> 
> But Trump's is higher because he's had to continually fight off frivolous bullshit...because you weenies are pissed Hillary wasn't coronated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or could it be Rump is such a lying, cheating scumbag criminal.
Click to expand...

Like I keep telling Eddie, are you bozos ever going to get around to proving it?


----------



## daveman

eddiew said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump defended himself from bad mouthing  the military  by bad mouthing the military
> 
> 
> 
> No, he didn't.
> 
> Good Gaea, you'll swallow anything.  Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you listen to what your moron says?? Are you deaf?
Click to expand...

I do.  He hasn't said what you've been told he said.

You're being manipulated, and you lack the wit to see it.


----------



## eddiew

Daryl Hunt said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has spent 58M in donations on legal fees   This scum must be gone
> 
> 
> 
> Of his own money...as opposed to Democrats, who think the US Treasury is their personal piggybanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  It's from the Election or Reelection Funds.  Believe it or not, I don't fund a fault there.  Afterall, Obama used just over 11 mil of election funds for his own defense.  It's a pretty common function.  Rumps is just 5 times higher than the other Presidents because he's such a scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I accept the correction.
> 
> But Trump's is higher because he's had to continually fight off frivolous bullshit...because you weenies are pissed Hillary wasn't coronated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or could it be Rump is such a lying, cheating scumbag criminal.
Click to expand...

Ill take all 4 for $1000


----------



## mascale

Trump will be prosecuting four stars in the next few days, per disparaging remarks in the 9/7 policy press conference announcement, 9/7/20, on the steps of the White House.









						Trump says Pentagon chiefs are accommodating weapons makers
					

“One cold-hearted globalist betrayal after another, that’s what it was,” the president says in talking about “endless wars.”




					www.politico.com
				




There is the administration policy, all the years.  It was official announced the White House!

Officially announced at the White House!
Officially announced at the White House!

Except to posters and supporters denigrating the US White House, summarily!

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!'
(Remarks on the policy record even make it into prayers:  Matt 25:  14-30!")


----------



## daveman

eddiew said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has spent 58M in donations on legal fees   This scum must be gone
> 
> 
> 
> Of his own money...as opposed to Democrats, who think the US Treasury is their personal piggybanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  It's from the Election or Reelection Funds.  Believe it or not, I don't fund a fault there.  Afterall, Obama used just over 11 mil of election funds for his own defense.  It's a pretty common function.  Rumps is just 5 times higher than the other Presidents because he's such a scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I accept the correction.
> 
> But Trump's is higher because he's had to continually fight off frivolous bullshit...because you weenies are pissed Hillary wasn't coronated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or could it be Rump is such a lying, cheating scumbag criminal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill take all 4 for $1000
Click to expand...

You've already shown you'll eat bullshit for free.

Hey, Daryl, you better ask to see the money up front.


----------



## eddiew

daveman said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump defended himself from bad mouthing  the military  by bad mouthing the military
> 
> 
> 
> No, he didn't.
> 
> Good Gaea, you'll swallow anything.  Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you listen to what your moron says?? Are you deaf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do.  He hasn't said what you've been told he said.
> 
> You're being manipulated, and you lack the wit to see it.
Click to expand...

I heard him badmouth the top brass Do my ears deceive me?


----------



## daveman

mascale said:


> Trump will be prosecuting four stars in the next few days, per disparaging remarks in the 9/7 policy press conference announcement, 9/7/20, on the steps of the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump says Pentagon chiefs are accommodating weapons makers
> 
> 
> “One cold-hearted globalist betrayal after another, that’s what it was,” the president says in talking about “endless wars.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is the administration policy, all the years.  It was official announced the White House!
> 
> Officially announced at the White House!
> Officially announced at the White House!
> 
> Except to posters and supporters denigrating the US White House, summarily!
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!'
> (Remarks on the policy record even make it into prayers:  Matt 25:  14-30!")


You leftists used to condemn the Military-Industrial Complex.

But now you love it?

Not a single one of you has a core value so deeply held you won't gladly throw it on the ground next to a trash can for political expediency.


----------



## daveman

eddiew said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump defended himself from bad mouthing  the military  by bad mouthing the military
> 
> 
> 
> No, he didn't.
> 
> Good Gaea, you'll swallow anything.  Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you listen to what your moron says?? Are you deaf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do.  He hasn't said what you've been told he said.
> 
> You're being manipulated, and you lack the wit to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard him badmouth the top brass Do my ears deceive me?
Click to expand...

Same for you:

You leftists used to condemn the Military-Industrial Complex.

But now you love it?


----------



## Daryl Hunt

daveman said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has spent 58M in donations on legal fees   This scum must be gone
> 
> 
> 
> Of his own money...as opposed to Democrats, who think the US Treasury is their personal piggybanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  It's from the Election or Reelection Funds.  Believe it or not, I don't fund a fault there.  Afterall, Obama used just over 11 mil of election funds for his own defense.  It's a pretty common function.  Rumps is just 5 times higher than the other Presidents because he's such a scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I accept the correction.
> 
> But Trump's is higher because he's had to continually fight off frivolous bullshit...because you weenies are pissed Hillary wasn't coronated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or could it be Rump is such a lying, cheating scumbag criminal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I keep telling Eddie, are you bozos ever going to get around to proving it?
Click to expand...


it's already been proven but it's been covered up by the party of the rump.  But the rest of us know.  And so do you.


----------



## BigDave

Impeachment will be officially dead when the Republicans win control of Congress on November 3rd. President Trump wont be bothered by that bullshit anymore.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

BigDave said:


> Impeachment will be officially dead when the Republicans win control of Congress on November 3rd. President Trump wont be bothered by that bullshit anymore.



Have you been following the States lately?  Even if the Dems lose a few seats in the house, they have plenty left over.  Now, in the Senate, the Reps are sweating Bullets and sinking in at least a hundred Million in trying to prop up their weak candidates.  In a couple of the states, even with the heavy influx of Republican Money coming in, the Dem candidate still has more money to spend.  Doesn't sound like there is a lock there.  Your Rose Colored Glasses may not be as rosie as you believe.


----------



## j-mac

Faun said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Trump has done a magnificent job  Fuked up response to virus , racism has raised it's ugly head because of his inability to speak out against it,,and 8.5%unemployment  is a GD recession   Thank you republicans  I hope you feel the brunt of this AH in our Wh's policies
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link??  To what ??  It's all  easily available   You think we're not in recession now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump just got unemployment under 9% in  five months it took Obama Biden 30 months to do so Trump is absolutely incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah good on trump   You do realize Trump is compromised  ?
> The COVID-19 outbreak and the economic downturn it engendered swelled the ranks of unemployed Americans by more than 14 million, from 6.2 million in February to 20.5 million in May 2020. As a result, the U.S. unemployment rate shot up from 3.8% in February – among the lowest on record in the post-World War II era – to 13.0% in May. That rate was the era’s second highest, trailing only the level reached in April (14.4%).
> 
> The rise in the number of unemployed workers due to COVID-19 is substantially greater than the increase due to the Great Recession, when the number unemployed increased by 8.8 million from the end of 2007 to the beginning of 2010. The Great Recession, which officially lasted from December 2007 to June 2009, pushed the unemployment rate to a peak of 10.6% in January 2010, considerably less than the rate currently, according to a new Pew Research Center analysis of government data.
> 
> How we did this
> The unemployment rate in May might have been as high as 16%, by the U.S. government’s estimate. But it is not recorded as such because of measurement challenges that have arisen amid the coronavirus outbreak. Also, a sharp decline in labor force participation among U.S. workers overall may be adding to the understatement of unemployment. In May, 9 million Americans not in the labor force were in want of a job compared with 5 million in February, per government estimates. But these workers are not included in the official measure of unemployment. Thus, the COVID-19 recession is comparable more to the Great Depression of the 1930s, when the unemployment rate is estimated to have reached 25%.
> 
> Unemployment among all groups of workers increased sharply in the COVID-19 recession. But the experiences of several groups of workers, such as women and black men, in the COVID-19 outbreak vary notably from how they experienced the Great Recession. Here are five facts about how the COVID-19 downturn is affecting unemployment among American workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every doctor said we were going to have 3 million people killed by now we’re not even close to that number and we never will be because of trumps life-saving drugs a new vaccine that’s coming on the way to save people lives.. His job creating skills have created millions of jobs in just a short amount of time he’s an amazing creator of wealth and prosperity for all Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh? What policy did Impeached Trump enact that added those millions of jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, first and foremost was doing away with 2 redundant regulations for every one proposed. Then there were the cuts to the tax rates that brought us into allignment to the countries luring our company's away....
> 
> 
> That's two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was all before the unemployment rate skyrocketed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None the less, Trump was successful in bringing business back to America, when Obama scoffed and said he'd need a magic wand......The unemployment was a direct result of shutting down the economy due to the virus...Are you saying he shouldn't have done that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he should have. But paying people to not work caused the unemployment rate to skyrocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See what I mean about Catch22's? You say he should have signed it, but in the same breath want to bash him for signing it? That's just silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say he should have signed it. You're hallucinating again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please...had the President refused to sign the stimulus that pushed out an additional $600 on to unemployment to help American's continue with their lives in the face of a national shut down, you guy's would have demanded his head on a pike....Now you're in here, after the fact I might add, bashing him for signing it? What a load of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Since when do you righties care that we criticize Impeached Trump? That's really your defense?? That he had to sign it otherwise he would have been criticized?
Click to expand...


Never the less...


----------



## mascale

See post 8328.  Mutilating the the Genitalia of babies and offspring--extended families--of four stars is Big-Dave supported concept of a new and exiting Trumped-Up Administration.

Trumped-Up disparagement of the US Military Four-Stars is public record(?)!  There it is supported by Trumped-Up Big Dave poster!

The next step is clearly mutilation of all genitals of all their babies, within a day--the Administration having made a policy announcement!

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(Trumped-Up posters at prayer, even:  Matt 25:  14-30!)


----------



## Lesh

Let's not forget that were it not for the sycophant GOP Senators...Trump would have been gone before the pandemic hit.

Pence is no peach but he sure couldn't have done a worse job than Trump did


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was Impeached Trump who let the virus into the U.S.. He had the ability to restrict travel into the U.S. and chose not to until it was too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzatrite Farouk?
> 
> {
> *What’s the problem with the Chinese version?*
> A specific issue is that the official origin story doesn’t add up in terms of the initial epidemiology of the outbreak, not least the incidence of early cases with no apparent connection to the Wuhan seafood market, where Beijing says the outbreak began. If these people were not infected at the market, or via contacts who were infected at the market, critics ask, how do you explain these cases?
> 
> *The Wuhan labs*
> Two laboratories in Wuhan studying bat coronaviruses have come under the spotlight. The Wuhan Institute of Virology (WIV) is a biosecurity level 4 facility – the highest for biocontainment – and the level 2 Wuhan Centre for Disease Control, which is located not far from the fish market, had collected bat coronavirus specimens.
> 
> Several theories have been promoted. The first, and wildest, is that scientists at WIV were engaged in experiments with bat coronavirus, involving so-called gene splicing, and the virus then escaped and infected humans. A second version is that sloppy biosecurity among lab staff and in procedures, perhaps in the collection or disposal of animal specimens, released a wild virus.
> 
> }
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did Covid-19 come from? What we know about its origins
> 
> 
> Scientists cast doubt on the Trump-backed theory that the coronavirus escaped from a Chinese lab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you weren't a ridiculous lying fuck, you'd be no use to your Mullahs.
> 
> So we know that the virus came from your benefactors, China.
> 
> What about Trump "stopping it?" (Because Potentate Obamugabe would have issued an executive order, or something)
> 
> {
> 
> Within hours of President Trump's decision to restrict travel from China on Jan. 31, top Democrats and media figures immediately derided the move as unnecessary and xenophobic -- and they are now beating a hasty retreat from that position as the coronavirus continues to ravage the economy and cause scores of deaths.
> 
> Democratic presidential contender Joe Biden led the way, quickly attacking what he called Trump's "record of hysteria, xenophobia and fear-mongering" after the travel restrictions were announced, and arguing that Trump "is the worst possible person to lead our country through a global health emergency." Biden, on Wednesday, didn't criticize the travel ban in any way, and instead accused Trump of "downplaying" the virus early on in remarks to Fox News.
> 
> "I had Biden calling me xenophobic," Trump told Fox News' "Hannity" on March 26. "He called me a racist, because of the fact that he felt it was a racist thing to stop people from China coming in."
> 
> In March, another Democratic presidential candidate, Sen. Bernie Sanders, I-Vt., conspicuously insisted at a Fox News town hall that he wouldn't consider closing the U.S. border to prevent the spread of coronavirus, before condemning what he called the president's xenophobia. The Vermont senator has since taken to promoting "Medicare-for-All" and workers' rights amid the outbreak, while deferring to health experts on border closings.
> 
> For many news outlets, the about-face has been stark. A Jan. 31 article in The New York Times quoted epidemiologist Dr. Michael Osterholm as saying that Trump's decision to restrict travel from China was "more of an emotional or political reaction."
> 
> Weeks later, though, the paper reported that dozens of "nations across the world have imposed travel restrictions to curb the spread of the coronavirus," and did not criticize any of them for the move.
> 
> }
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After attacking Trump's coronavirus-related China travel ban as xenophobic, Dems and media have changed tune
> 
> 
> Within hours of President Trump's decision to restrict travel from China on January 31, top Democrats and media figures immediately derided the move as unnecessary and xenophobic -- and they are now beating a hasty retreat from that position as the coronavirus continues to ravage the economy and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an agent of Iran - the democrats are traitors and frauds.
Click to expand...


----------



## Uncensored2008

mascale said:


> See post 8328.  Mutilating the the Genitalia of babies and offspring--extended families--of four stars is Big-Dave supported concept of a new and exiting Trumped-Up Administration.
> 
> Trumped-Up disparagement of the US Military Four-Stars is public record(?)!  There it is supported by Trumped-Up Big Dave poster!
> 
> The next step is clearly mutilation of all genitals of all their babies, within a day--the Administration having made a policy announcement!
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Trumped-Up posters at prayer, even:  Matt 25:  14-30!)



That you are an antisemite is a surprise to no one. 

What democrat isn't antisemetic?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Lesh said:


> Let's not forget that were it not for the sycophant GOP Senators...Trump would have been gone before the pandemic hit.
> 
> Pence is no peach but he sure couldn't have done a worse job than Trump did



Are you suggesting that you would not have released the virus if you had succeeded with your coup? We know this virus was funded in part by Obama (using tax payer money to create a virus to kill Americans with) . Are you saying that this is a "plan B" that you traitors had in the wings while you staged your coup?


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> I can ...Clintons was over a fn lie about sex   and it took your ah's some time to come up with that Trumps was one of a coward ,a russian friend of our enemy  A liar    lying about Ukraine



Comrade Traitor, what lie did the object of your insane rage tell? During the "Two Minute Hate" that you traitors engage in each morning, does your President Xi ever tell you details? 

It's a FACT that Beijing Biden was on the take, being bribed by Burisma - whom he handed American cash to, in fact Rapey old Quid Pro Joe is under indictment in Ukraine for his massive corruption. 









						Ukraine judge orders Joe Biden be listed as alleged perpetrator of crime in prosecutor’s firing
					

Latest twist in Ukraine impeachment drama could stretch into Biden's fall campaign as fired prosecutor seeks legal remedy in courts.




					justthenews.com


----------



## Uncensored2008

BS Filter said:


> You live in a very convenient world.  Obama was not responsible for anything.



Eddie thinks Obama was responsible for the first 3 years of Trump's economy, just as Bush was responsible for all 8 year's of the disaster that was Obama's economy.


----------



## Faun

flack said:


> View attachment 385718


LOLOLOL 

Celebrating 8.4% unemployment??

When unemployment was around 5% under Obama, Impeached Trump criticized him for it and said unemployment was really about 42%.


----------



## Faun

daveman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do. So do most which apparently excludes you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you bozos insist Trump's impeachment means something, but Clinton's impeachment was no big deal.
> 
> Can you explain that rationally?
Click to expand...

Quote me saying it was no big deal or you expose yourself as a liar....


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Lesh said:


> Let's not forget that were it not for the sycophant GOP Senators...Trump would have been gone before the pandemic hit.
> 
> Pence is no peach but he sure couldn't have done a worse job than Trump did



Several Republicans turned on their own during the impeachment of Donald Trump who didn't commit any crime or impeachable offense.  The Democrats stood unanimously with President Clinton who committed a felony which is a crime and an impeachable offense.  

People in glass houses.


----------



## eddiew

Uncensored2008 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can ...Clintons was over a fn lie about sex   and it took your ah's some time to come up with that Trumps was one of a coward ,a russian friend of our enemy  A liar    lying about Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Traitor, what lie did the object of your insane rage tell? During the "Two Minute Hate" that you traitors engage in each morning, does your President Xi ever tell you details?
> 
> It's a FACT that Beijing Biden was on the take, being bribed by Burisma - whom he handed American cash to, in fact Rapey old Quid Pro Joe is under indictment in Ukraine for his massive corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine judge orders Joe Biden be listed as alleged perpetrator of crime in prosecutor’s firing
> 
> 
> Latest twist in Ukraine impeachment drama could stretch into Biden's fall campaign as fired prosecutor seeks legal remedy in courts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justthenews.com
Click to expand...

The guy who took a train to work every day was a billionaire?? I didn't know that  Also didn't know Ukraine not Russia was  involved in our elections


----------



## eddiew

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not forget that were it not for the sycophant GOP Senators...Trump would have been gone before the pandemic hit.
> 
> Pence is no peach but he sure couldn't have done a worse job than Trump did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several Republicans turned on their own during the impeachment of Donald Trump who didn't commit any crime or impeachable offense.  The Democrats stood unanimously with President Clinton who committed a felony which is a crime and an impeachable offense.
> 
> People in glass houses.
Click to expand...

Several?? Who besides Romey?


----------



## BS Filter

Uncensored2008 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You live in a very convenient world.  Obama was not responsible for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie thinks Obama was responsible for the first 3 years of Trump's economy, just as Bush was responsible for all 8 year's of the disaster that was Obama's economy.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, and babys are dropped off by a stork.


----------



## BS Filter

eddiew said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can ...Clintons was over a fn lie about sex   and it took your ah's some time to come up with that Trumps was one of a coward ,a russian friend of our enemy  A liar    lying about Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Traitor, what lie did the object of your insane rage tell? During the "Two Minute Hate" that you traitors engage in each morning, does your President Xi ever tell you details?
> 
> It's a FACT that Beijing Biden was on the take, being bribed by Burisma - whom he handed American cash to, in fact Rapey old Quid Pro Joe is under indictment in Ukraine for his massive corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine judge orders Joe Biden be listed as alleged perpetrator of crime in prosecutor’s firing
> 
> 
> Latest twist in Ukraine impeachment drama could stretch into Biden's fall campaign as fired prosecutor seeks legal remedy in courts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justthenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy who took a train to work every day was a billionaire?? I didn't know that  Also didn't know Ukraine not Russia was  involved in our elections
Click to expand...

I just got my check from Putin to vote for Trump again.


----------



## BigDave

BS Filter said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You live in a very convenient world.  Obama was not responsible for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie thinks Obama was responsible for the first 3 years of Trump's economy, just as Bush was responsible for all 8 year's of the disaster that was Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, and babys are dropped off by a stork.
Click to expand...

Or found under a cabbage leaf


----------



## eddiew

BS Filter said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You live in a very convenient world.  Obama was not responsible for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie thinks Obama was responsible for the first 3 years of Trump's economy, just as Bush was responsible for all 8 year's of the disaster that was Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, and babys are dropped off by a stork.
Click to expand...

You really believe Obama handed Trump a shit economy and Trump who doesn't know shit,built it up  ? Really?


----------



## BS Filter

eddiew said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You live in a very convenient world.  Obama was not responsible for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie thinks Obama was responsible for the first 3 years of Trump's economy, just as Bush was responsible for all 8 year's of the disaster that was Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, and babys are dropped off by a stork.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really believe Obama handed Trump a shit economy and Trump who doesn't know shit,built it up  ? Really?
Click to expand...

Duh!  If Obama crapped on two slices of bread you'd slap lettuce and tomato on it and chow down.


----------



## eddiew

BS Filter said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can ...Clintons was over a fn lie about sex   and it took your ah's some time to come up with that Trumps was one of a coward ,a russian friend of our enemy  A liar    lying about Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Traitor, what lie did the object of your insane rage tell? During the "Two Minute Hate" that you traitors engage in each morning, does your President Xi ever tell you details?
> 
> It's a FACT that Beijing Biden was on the take, being bribed by Burisma - whom he handed American cash to, in fact Rapey old Quid Pro Joe is under indictment in Ukraine for his massive corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine judge orders Joe Biden be listed as alleged perpetrator of crime in prosecutor’s firing
> 
> 
> Latest twist in Ukraine impeachment drama could stretch into Biden's fall campaign as fired prosecutor seeks legal remedy in courts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justthenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy who took a train to work every day was a billionaire?? I didn't know that  Also didn't know Ukraine not Russia was  involved in our elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just got my check from Putin to vote for Trump again.
Click to expand...

Think Putin will let trump build that building he lied about ? You really believe that with all the trump kissing Putins ass ,trump has no financial dealings with russia either now or when we kick him out? Trump is a fn traitor  and he's all yours


----------



## BigDave

BS Filter said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You live in a very convenient world.  Obama was not responsible for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie thinks Obama was responsible for the first 3 years of Trump's economy, just as Bush was responsible for all 8 year's of the disaster that was Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, and babys are dropped off by a stork.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really believe Obama handed Trump a shit economy and Trump who doesn't know shit,built it up  ? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Duh!  If Obama crapped on two slices of bread you'd slap lettuce and tomato on it and chow down.
Click to expand...


----------



## BS Filter

eddiew said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can ...Clintons was over a fn lie about sex   and it took your ah's some time to come up with that Trumps was one of a coward ,a russian friend of our enemy  A liar    lying about Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Traitor, what lie did the object of your insane rage tell? During the "Two Minute Hate" that you traitors engage in each morning, does your President Xi ever tell you details?
> 
> It's a FACT that Beijing Biden was on the take, being bribed by Burisma - whom he handed American cash to, in fact Rapey old Quid Pro Joe is under indictment in Ukraine for his massive corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine judge orders Joe Biden be listed as alleged perpetrator of crime in prosecutor’s firing
> 
> 
> Latest twist in Ukraine impeachment drama could stretch into Biden's fall campaign as fired prosecutor seeks legal remedy in courts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justthenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy who took a train to work every day was a billionaire?? I didn't know that  Also didn't know Ukraine not Russia was  involved in our elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just got my check from Putin to vote for Trump again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think Putin will let trump build that building he lied about ? You really believe that with all the trump kissing Putins ass ,trump has no financial dealings with russia either now or when we kick him out? Trump is a fn traitor  and he's all yours
Click to expand...

Impeach the motherfucker.


----------



## eddiew

BS Filter said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can ...Clintons was over a fn lie about sex   and it took your ah's some time to come up with that Trumps was one of a coward ,a russian friend of our enemy  A liar    lying about Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Traitor, what lie did the object of your insane rage tell? During the "Two Minute Hate" that you traitors engage in each morning, does your President Xi ever tell you details?
> 
> It's a FACT that Beijing Biden was on the take, being bribed by Burisma - whom he handed American cash to, in fact Rapey old Quid Pro Joe is under indictment in Ukraine for his massive corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine judge orders Joe Biden be listed as alleged perpetrator of crime in prosecutor’s firing
> 
> 
> Latest twist in Ukraine impeachment drama could stretch into Biden's fall campaign as fired prosecutor seeks legal remedy in courts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justthenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy who took a train to work every day was a billionaire?? I didn't know that  Also didn't know Ukraine not Russia was  involved in our elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just got my check from Putin to vote for Trump again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think Putin will let trump build that building he lied about ? You really believe that with all the trump kissing Putins ass ,trump has no financial dealings with russia either now or when we kick him out? Trump is a fn traitor  and he's all yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeach the motherfucker.
Click to expand...

BS  You got it ,You finally got it ...Welcome to Americas party...lol


----------



## BS Filter

eddiew said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can ...Clintons was over a fn lie about sex   and it took your ah's some time to come up with that Trumps was one of a coward ,a russian friend of our enemy  A liar    lying about Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Traitor, what lie did the object of your insane rage tell? During the "Two Minute Hate" that you traitors engage in each morning, does your President Xi ever tell you details?
> 
> It's a FACT that Beijing Biden was on the take, being bribed by Burisma - whom he handed American cash to, in fact Rapey old Quid Pro Joe is under indictment in Ukraine for his massive corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine judge orders Joe Biden be listed as alleged perpetrator of crime in prosecutor’s firing
> 
> 
> Latest twist in Ukraine impeachment drama could stretch into Biden's fall campaign as fired prosecutor seeks legal remedy in courts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justthenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy who took a train to work every day was a billionaire?? I didn't know that  Also didn't know Ukraine not Russia was  involved in our elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just got my check from Putin to vote for Trump again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think Putin will let trump build that building he lied about ? You really believe that with all the trump kissing Putins ass ,trump has no financial dealings with russia either now or when we kick him out? Trump is a fn traitor  and he's all yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeach the motherfucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS  You got it ,You finally got it ...Welcome to Americas party...lol
Click to expand...

You don't know what America is all about.  Pusillanimous punk.


----------



## eddiew

BS Filter said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can ...Clintons was over a fn lie about sex   and it took your ah's some time to come up with that Trumps was one of a coward ,a russian friend of our enemy  A liar    lying about Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Traitor, what lie did the object of your insane rage tell? During the "Two Minute Hate" that you traitors engage in each morning, does your President Xi ever tell you details?
> 
> It's a FACT that Beijing Biden was on the take, being bribed by Burisma - whom he handed American cash to, in fact Rapey old Quid Pro Joe is under indictment in Ukraine for his massive corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine judge orders Joe Biden be listed as alleged perpetrator of crime in prosecutor’s firing
> 
> 
> Latest twist in Ukraine impeachment drama could stretch into Biden's fall campaign as fired prosecutor seeks legal remedy in courts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justthenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy who took a train to work every day was a billionaire?? I didn't know that  Also didn't know Ukraine not Russia was  involved in our elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just got my check from Putin to vote for Trump again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think Putin will let trump build that building he lied about ? You really believe that with all the trump kissing Putins ass ,trump has no financial dealings with russia either now or when we kick him out? Trump is a fn traitor  and he's all yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeach the motherfucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS  You got it ,You finally got it ...Welcome to Americas party...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know what America is all about.  Pusillanimous punk.
Click to expand...

You're one of those cunning linguist republicans too?


----------



## mascale

Then the Illiteracy problem arrived at a post of Uncensored 2008--reacting to this below;
______________________________
See post 8328. Mutilating the Genitalia of babies and offspring--extended families--of four stars is Big-Dave supported concept of a new and exiting Trumped-Up Administration.

Trumped-Up disparagement of the US Military Four-Stars is public record(?)! There it is supported by Trumped-Up Big Dave poster!

The next step is clearly mutilation of all genitals of all their babies, within a day--the Administration having made a policy announcement!

"Crow, James Crow: Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(Trumped-Up posters at prayer, even: Matt 25: 14-30!)
That you are an antisemite is a surprise to no one.

What democrat isn't antisemetic?
_________________________________
The source of anti-semitism is generally sourced back to Moses, the Atrocity of Deut 23:  19-20.   Therein it is about the arithmetic, better said of the Moses childhood in Pharaoh's Egypt.  The Royal Tribes more likely did not charge interest to one another, more likely gifting one another. Everyone else was subjugated, and "Food Loans" were of ancient origins.  So Moses created the fiction of a deity, COMMANDING Israel to be like Pharaoh's Egypt.  Then it would hit all Western Civilization.

Eventually the Christian princes would rely on the Jews for interest-rate gouging.   Eventually the Moslem rulers would rely on the Jews for interest-rate gouging.  The Christians thought themselves bound to Deut 23:  14-30.  Koran prohibited, "Wealth From Riba:" And so many centuries would pass until the Holocaust.  All kinds of religion knew about the Jews.

"Screw 'Em" was the basis Commandment of their Deity.

Jesus ben Joseph, Son of Mary, Called, "Oh, Christ," would describe the ancient atrocity, against the backdrop of Imperial Rome.  Baby Abandonment is in that historical record.  Matthew 25:  14-30, became the prayer to cast even the lower income parts of any household "Family"concept--Into "Outer Darkness," for the "Weeping and gnashing of teeth," phenomenon:  (aka, Trumped-Up Speeches)!

No lives, actually, in the low-income parts of civilizations noted:  Have ever mattered.

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(Jews even got their "Holocaust:"  Trumped-Up posters at prayer, even: Matt 25: 14-30!)


----------



## BS Filter

eddiew said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can ...Clintons was over a fn lie about sex   and it took your ah's some time to come up with that Trumps was one of a coward ,a russian friend of our enemy  A liar    lying about Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Traitor, what lie did the object of your insane rage tell? During the "Two Minute Hate" that you traitors engage in each morning, does your President Xi ever tell you details?
> 
> It's a FACT that Beijing Biden was on the take, being bribed by Burisma - whom he handed American cash to, in fact Rapey old Quid Pro Joe is under indictment in Ukraine for his massive corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine judge orders Joe Biden be listed as alleged perpetrator of crime in prosecutor’s firing
> 
> 
> Latest twist in Ukraine impeachment drama could stretch into Biden's fall campaign as fired prosecutor seeks legal remedy in courts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justthenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy who took a train to work every day was a billionaire?? I didn't know that  Also didn't know Ukraine not Russia was  involved in our elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just got my check from Putin to vote for Trump again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think Putin will let trump build that building he lied about ? You really believe that with all the trump kissing Putins ass ,trump has no financial dealings with russia either now or when we kick him out? Trump is a fn traitor  and he's all yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impeach the motherfucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS  You got it ,You finally got it ...Welcome to Americas party...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know what America is all about.  Pusillanimous punk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're one of those cunning linguist republicans too?
Click to expand...

Get a dictionary and an adult to help you when you discuss life with me.


----------



## ChemEngineer

*Get a dictionary and an adult to help you when you discuss life with me, eddiew. - BS Filter*

------------------

*Not any adult will do.*  It has to be an adult with common sense.  This excludes:

Democrats
Socialists
Leftists
Transgenders
Those who don't know which restroom to use
Baby-killing pro-abortionists
Obama worshippers
Hillary worshippers
Trump-haters
Antifa terrorists (but I repeat myself)
BLM Marxists (but I repeat myself)
90% of college professors and teachers who lean far left
I may have left out a few but this is quite illustrative.


----------



## ChemEngineer

BS Filter said:


> I'm your huckleberry



Cowboy:  "Why you protecting Wyatt Earp?"
Doc Holiday:  "He's my friend."
Cowboy: "Hell I got lots of friends."
Doc Holiday: *"I don't."*

Winston Churchill:  My friends are few in number but entirely sufficient.

The Man in Black and ChemEngineer: *I am no one to be trifled with.*


----------



## otto105

Billy_Kinetta said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A step above 'perp-walk'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems only Democrats celebrate failure.
Click to expand...



Sure, didn't praise his response to 194,000+ deaths from COVID-19 again today...


----------



## ChemEngineer

otto105 said:


> Sure, didn't praise his response to 194,000+ deaths from COVID-19 again today...



You pathetic Leftists fart and blame it on Trump.






						Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
					






					DemocratInsanity.blogspot.com
				









						Racist Liberals
					






					RacistLiberals.blogspot.com
				












						Bidenisms - Racism, ignorance, lies and incompetence
					






					Bidenisms.blogspot.com
				









						Hateful Hillary
					






					HatefulHillary.blogspot.com
				









						BarackObamaisms
					






					BarackObamaisms.blogspot.com


----------



## otto105

ChemEngineer said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, didn't praise his response to 194,000+ deaths from COVID-19 again today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You pathetic Leftists fart and blame it on Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DemocratInsanity.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist Liberals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RacistLiberals.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bidenisms - Racism, ignorance, lies and incompetence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bidenisms.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hateful Hillary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HatefulHillary.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BarackObamaisms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BarackObamaisms.blogspot.com
Click to expand...


So, you posting bullshit and claiming that trump doesn't own his response to the COVID-19 virus...


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Lesh said:


> Let's not forget that were it not for the sycophant GOP Senators...Trump would have been gone before the pandemic hit.
> 
> Pence is no peach but he sure couldn't have done a worse job than Trump did



Pence was already very well versed in how to handle it.  He was Governor at the time of the H1N1 time and worked with the Obama Admin and the other Governors and they got it nipped in the bud very quickly where it didn't make it very far into the general population.  Pence may have been the President we need at exactly the right time.  Okay, Biden may be boring but Pence make him look like a party animal.  But after Rump, a little boredom may be welcome.  I won't vote for Pence but maybe he would have done a good job in the Covid area probably better than most others.


----------



## daveman

Daryl Hunt said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has spent 58M in donations on legal fees   This scum must be gone
> 
> 
> 
> Of his own money...as opposed to Democrats, who think the US Treasury is their personal piggybanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  It's from the Election or Reelection Funds.  Believe it or not, I don't fund a fault there.  Afterall, Obama used just over 11 mil of election funds for his own defense.  It's a pretty common function.  Rumps is just 5 times higher than the other Presidents because he's such a scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I accept the correction.
> 
> But Trump's is higher because he's had to continually fight off frivolous bullshit...because you weenies are pissed Hillary wasn't coronated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or could it be Rump is such a lying, cheating scumbag criminal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I keep telling Eddie, are you bozos ever going to get around to proving it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's already been proven but it's been covered up by the party of the rump.  But the rest of us know.  And so do you.
Click to expand...

Horseshit.


----------



## daveman

Daryl Hunt said:


> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment will be officially dead when the Republicans win control of Congress on November 3rd. President Trump wont be bothered by that bullshit anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been following the States lately?  Even if the Dems lose a few seats in the house, they have plenty left over.  Now, in the Senate, the Reps are sweating Bullets and sinking in at least a hundred Million in trying to prop up their weak candidates.  In a couple of the states, even with the heavy influx of Republican Money coming in, the Dem candidate still has more money to spend.  Doesn't sound like there is a lock there.  Your Rose Colored Glasses may not be as rosie as you believe.
Click to expand...

THIS IS IT GUISE THIS IS HOW HILLARY CAN STILL WIN THE 2016 ELECTION


----------



## daveman

mascale said:


> See post 8328.  Mutilating the the Genitalia of babies and offspring--extended families--of four stars is Big-Dave supported concept of a new and exiting Trumped-Up Administration.
> 
> Trumped-Up disparagement of the US Military Four-Stars is public record(?)!  There it is supported by Trumped-Up Big Dave poster!
> 
> The next step is clearly mutilation of all genitals of all their babies, within a day--the Administration having made a policy announcement!
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Trumped-Up posters at prayer, even:  Matt 25:  14-30!)


Genital mutilation is an Islam thing, and the left dare not speak out against it.  

Now answer my assertion.  The left used to condemn the Military-Industrial Complex.  Now you support it.  

Explain why.


----------



## otto105

daveman said:


> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post 8328.  Mutilating the the Genitalia of babies and offspring--extended families--of four stars is Big-Dave supported concept of a new and exiting Trumped-Up Administration.
> 
> Trumped-Up disparagement of the US Military Four-Stars is public record(?)!  There it is supported by Trumped-Up Big Dave poster!
> 
> The next step is clearly mutilation of all genitals of all their babies, within a day--the Administration having made a policy announcement!
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Trumped-Up posters at prayer, even:  Matt 25:  14-30!)
> 
> 
> 
> Genital mutilation is an Islam thing, and the left dare not speak out against it.
> 
> Now answer my assertion.  The left used to condemn the Military-Industrial Complex.  Now you support it.
> 
> Explain why.
Click to expand...


Conservative tripe


----------



## Daryl Hunt

daveman said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment will be officially dead when the Republicans win control of Congress on November 3rd. President Trump wont be bothered by that bullshit anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been following the States lately?  Even if the Dems lose a few seats in the house, they have plenty left over.  Now, in the Senate, the Reps are sweating Bullets and sinking in at least a hundred Million in trying to prop up their weak candidates.  In a couple of the states, even with the heavy influx of Republican Money coming in, the Dem candidate still has more money to spend.  Doesn't sound like there is a lock there.  Your Rose Colored Glasses may not be as rosie as you believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THIS IS IT GUISE THIS IS HOW HILLARY CAN STILL WIN THE 2016 ELECTION
Click to expand...


HILLARY, HILLARY, HILLARY, HILLARY!!!!!!


----------



## daveman

Faun said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump isn't going to be impeached.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not know what impeached means? Lol poor guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do. So do most which apparently excludes you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you bozos insist Trump's impeachment means something, but Clinton's impeachment was no big deal.
> 
> Can you explain that rationally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote me saying it was no big deal or you expose yourself as a liar....
Click to expand...

I said "you bozos".  Plural.  Meaning leftists.

You may not personally have said it...but you damn sure didn't correct any fellow leftist who did.


----------



## daveman

eddiew said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You live in a very convenient world.  Obama was not responsible for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie thinks Obama was responsible for the first 3 years of Trump's economy, just as Bush was responsible for all 8 year's of the disaster that was Obama's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, and babys are dropped off by a stork.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really believe Obama handed Trump a shit economy and Trump who doesn't know shit,built it up  ? Really?
Click to expand...

If you know more about money that Trump does, why aren't you a billionaire?


----------



## daveman

mascale said:


> Then the Illiteracy problem arrived at a post of Uncensored 2008--reacting to this below;
> ______________________________
> See post 8328. Mutilating the Genitalia of babies and offspring--extended families--of four stars is Big-Dave supported concept of a new and exiting Trumped-Up Administration.
> 
> Trumped-Up disparagement of the US Military Four-Stars is public record(?)! There it is supported by Trumped-Up Big Dave poster!
> 
> The next step is clearly mutilation of all genitals of all their babies, within a day--the Administration having made a policy announcement!
> 
> "Crow, James Crow: Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Trumped-Up posters at prayer, even: Matt 25: 14-30!)
> That you are an antisemite is a surprise to no one.
> 
> What democrat isn't antisemetic?
> _________________________________
> The source of anti-semitism is generally sourced back to Moses, the Atrocity of Deut 23:  19-20.   Therein it is about the arithmetic, better said of the Moses childhood in Pharaoh's Egypt.  The Royal Tribes more likely did not charge interest to one another, more likely gifting one another. Everyone else was subjugated, and "Food Loans" were of ancient origins.  So Moses created the fiction of a deity, COMMANDING Israel to be like Pharaoh's Egypt.  Then it would hit all Western Civilization.
> 
> Eventually the Christian princes would rely on the Jews for interest-rate gouging.   Eventually the Moslem rulers would rely on the Jews for interest-rate gouging.  The Christians thought themselves bound to Deut 23:  14-30.  Koran prohibited, "Wealth From Riba:" And so many centuries would pass until the Holocaust.  All kinds of religion knew about the Jews.
> 
> "Screw 'Em" was the basis Commandment of their Deity.
> 
> Jesus ben Joseph, Son of Mary, Called, "Oh, Christ," would describe the ancient atrocity, against the backdrop of Imperial Rome.  Baby Abandonment is in that historical record.  Matthew 25:  14-30, became the prayer to cast even the lower income parts of any household "Family"concept--Into "Outer Darkness," for the "Weeping and gnashing of teeth," phenomenon:  (aka, Trumped-Up Speeches)!
> 
> No lives, actually, in the low-income parts of civilizations noted:  Have ever mattered.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Jews even got their "Holocaust:"  Trumped-Up posters at prayer, even: Matt 25: 14-30!)


Oh, look -- a real live Nazi.

Don't worry -- your fellow leftists won't dare criticize you.


----------



## daveman

otto105 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post 8328.  Mutilating the the Genitalia of babies and offspring--extended families--of four stars is Big-Dave supported concept of a new and exiting Trumped-Up Administration.
> 
> Trumped-Up disparagement of the US Military Four-Stars is public record(?)!  There it is supported by Trumped-Up Big Dave poster!
> 
> The next step is clearly mutilation of all genitals of all their babies, within a day--the Administration having made a policy announcement!
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Trumped-Up posters at prayer, even:  Matt 25:  14-30!)
> 
> 
> 
> Genital mutilation is an Islam thing, and the left dare not speak out against it.
> 
> Now answer my assertion.  The left used to condemn the Military-Industrial Complex.  Now you support it.
> 
> Explain why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative tripe
Click to expand...

Not at all.  Trump criticized Pentagon 4-stars for colluding with weapons manufacturers.

And the left is angry about it now.

It's undeniable -- the left now supports the Military-Industrial Complex.


----------



## daveman

Daryl Hunt said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment will be officially dead when the Republicans win control of Congress on November 3rd. President Trump wont be bothered by that bullshit anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been following the States lately?  Even if the Dems lose a few seats in the house, they have plenty left over.  Now, in the Senate, the Reps are sweating Bullets and sinking in at least a hundred Million in trying to prop up their weak candidates.  In a couple of the states, even with the heavy influx of Republican Money coming in, the Dem candidate still has more money to spend.  Doesn't sound like there is a lock there.  Your Rose Colored Glasses may not be as rosie as you believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THIS IS IT GUISE THIS IS HOW HILLARY CAN STILL WIN THE 2016 ELECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HILLARY, HILLARY, HILLARY, HILLARY!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Hillary's the reason -- well, Trump winning the 2016 election when leftists promised themselves America would buy their horseshit without question  -- is why the left is so batshit insane right now.  

Your acknowledgement is neither expected nor required.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

daveman said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment will be officially dead when the Republicans win control of Congress on November 3rd. President Trump wont be bothered by that bullshit anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been following the States lately?  Even if the Dems lose a few seats in the house, they have plenty left over.  Now, in the Senate, the Reps are sweating Bullets and sinking in at least a hundred Million in trying to prop up their weak candidates.  In a couple of the states, even with the heavy influx of Republican Money coming in, the Dem candidate still has more money to spend.  Doesn't sound like there is a lock there.  Your Rose Colored Glasses may not be as rosie as you believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THIS IS IT GUISE THIS IS HOW HILLARY CAN STILL WIN THE 2016 ELECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HILLARY, HILLARY, HILLARY, HILLARY!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary's the reason -- well, Trump winning the 2016 election when leftists promised themselves America would buy their horseshit without question  -- is why the left is so batshit insane right now.
> 
> Your acknowledgement is neither expected nor required.
Click to expand...


You need to realize that Hillary isn't running and it's not 2016.


----------



## otto105

daveman said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post 8328.  Mutilating the the Genitalia of babies and offspring--extended families--of four stars is Big-Dave supported concept of a new and exiting Trumped-Up Administration.
> 
> Trumped-Up disparagement of the US Military Four-Stars is public record(?)!  There it is supported by Trumped-Up Big Dave poster!
> 
> The next step is clearly mutilation of all genitals of all their babies, within a day--the Administration having made a policy announcement!
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Trumped-Up posters at prayer, even:  Matt 25:  14-30!)
> 
> 
> 
> Genital mutilation is an Islam thing, and the left dare not speak out against it.
> 
> Now answer my assertion.  The left used to condemn the Military-Industrial Complex.  Now you support it.
> 
> Explain why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative tripe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  Trump criticized Pentagon 4-stars for colluding with weapons manufacturers.
> 
> And the left is angry about it now.
> 
> It's undeniable -- the left now supports the Military-Industrial Complex.
Click to expand...


trump criticized the military because he thinks more should stand up for him after he called them suckers and losers.


----------



## BS Filter

otto105 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post 8328.  Mutilating the the Genitalia of babies and offspring--extended families--of four stars is Big-Dave supported concept of a new and exiting Trumped-Up Administration.
> 
> Trumped-Up disparagement of the US Military Four-Stars is public record(?)!  There it is supported by Trumped-Up Big Dave poster!
> 
> The next step is clearly mutilation of all genitals of all their babies, within a day--the Administration having made a policy announcement!
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Trumped-Up posters at prayer, even:  Matt 25:  14-30!)
> 
> 
> 
> Genital mutilation is an Islam thing, and the left dare not speak out against it.
> 
> Now answer my assertion.  The left used to condemn the Military-Industrial Complex.  Now you support it.
> 
> Explain why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative tripe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  Trump criticized Pentagon 4-stars for colluding with weapons manufacturers.
> 
> And the left is angry about it now.
> 
> It's undeniable -- the left now supports the Military-Industrial Complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trump criticized the military because he thinks more should stand up for him after he called them suckers and losers.
Click to expand...

Trump didn't call the military "suckers and losers".


----------



## Daryl Hunt

BS Filter said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post 8328.  Mutilating the the Genitalia of babies and offspring--extended families--of four stars is Big-Dave supported concept of a new and exiting Trumped-Up Administration.
> 
> Trumped-Up disparagement of the US Military Four-Stars is public record(?)!  There it is supported by Trumped-Up Big Dave poster!
> 
> The next step is clearly mutilation of all genitals of all their babies, within a day--the Administration having made a policy announcement!
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Trumped-Up posters at prayer, even:  Matt 25:  14-30!)
> 
> 
> 
> Genital mutilation is an Islam thing, and the left dare not speak out against it.
> 
> Now answer my assertion.  The left used to condemn the Military-Industrial Complex.  Now you support it.
> 
> Explain why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative tripe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  Trump criticized Pentagon 4-stars for colluding with weapons manufacturers.
> 
> And the left is angry about it now.
> 
> It's undeniable -- the left now supports the Military-Industrial Complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trump criticized the military because he thinks more should stand up for him after he called them suckers and losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump didn't call the military "suckers and losers".
Click to expand...


The best thing for the Party of the Rumpsters is to stop commenting on this.  
The more you deny it, the more harm comes from it.  And Rump is doing enough harm to himself without your help.


----------



## MadChemist

Daryl Hunt said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post 8328.  Mutilating the the Genitalia of babies and offspring--extended families--of four stars is Big-Dave supported concept of a new and exiting Trumped-Up Administration.
> 
> Trumped-Up disparagement of the US Military Four-Stars is public record(?)!  There it is supported by Trumped-Up Big Dave poster!
> 
> The next step is clearly mutilation of all genitals of all their babies, within a day--the Administration having made a policy announcement!
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Trumped-Up posters at prayer, even:  Matt 25:  14-30!)
> 
> 
> 
> Genital mutilation is an Islam thing, and the left dare not speak out against it.
> 
> Now answer my assertion.  The left used to condemn the Military-Industrial Complex.  Now you support it.
> 
> Explain why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative tripe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  Trump criticized Pentagon 4-stars for colluding with weapons manufacturers.
> 
> And the left is angry about it now.
> 
> It's undeniable -- the left now supports the Military-Industrial Complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trump criticized the military because he thinks more should stand up for him after he called them suckers and losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump didn't call the military "suckers and losers".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The best thing for the Party of the Rumpsters is to stop commenting on this.
> The more you deny it, the more harm comes from it.  And Rump is doing enough harm to himself without your help.
Click to expand...


Amazing that anyone can maintain this position.


----------



## BS Filter

Daryl Hunt said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post 8328.  Mutilating the the Genitalia of babies and offspring--extended families--of four stars is Big-Dave supported concept of a new and exiting Trumped-Up Administration.
> 
> Trumped-Up disparagement of the US Military Four-Stars is public record(?)!  There it is supported by Trumped-Up Big Dave poster!
> 
> The next step is clearly mutilation of all genitals of all their babies, within a day--the Administration having made a policy announcement!
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Trumped-Up posters at prayer, even:  Matt 25:  14-30!)
> 
> 
> 
> Genital mutilation is an Islam thing, and the left dare not speak out against it.
> 
> Now answer my assertion.  The left used to condemn the Military-Industrial Complex.  Now you support it.
> 
> Explain why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative tripe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  Trump criticized Pentagon 4-stars for colluding with weapons manufacturers.
> 
> And the left is angry about it now.
> 
> It's undeniable -- the left now supports the Military-Industrial Complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trump criticized the military because he thinks more should stand up for him after he called them suckers and losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump didn't call the military "suckers and losers".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The best thing for the Party of the Rumpsters is to stop commenting on this.
> The more you deny it, the more harm comes from it.  And Rump is doing enough harm to himself without your help.
Click to expand...

Naw, it's a lie and you know it.


----------



## daveman

Daryl Hunt said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment will be officially dead when the Republicans win control of Congress on November 3rd. President Trump wont be bothered by that bullshit anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been following the States lately?  Even if the Dems lose a few seats in the house, they have plenty left over.  Now, in the Senate, the Reps are sweating Bullets and sinking in at least a hundred Million in trying to prop up their weak candidates.  In a couple of the states, even with the heavy influx of Republican Money coming in, the Dem candidate still has more money to spend.  Doesn't sound like there is a lock there.  Your Rose Colored Glasses may not be as rosie as you believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THIS IS IT GUISE THIS IS HOW HILLARY CAN STILL WIN THE 2016 ELECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HILLARY, HILLARY, HILLARY, HILLARY!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary's the reason -- well, Trump winning the 2016 election when leftists promised themselves America would buy their horseshit without question  -- is why the left is so batshit insane right now.
> 
> Your acknowledgement is neither expected nor required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to realize that Hillary isn't running and it's not 2016.
Click to expand...

"Your acknowledgement is neither expected nor required."

Did I use too many multi-syllabic -- sorry, "big" -- words?


----------



## daveman

otto105 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post 8328.  Mutilating the the Genitalia of babies and offspring--extended families--of four stars is Big-Dave supported concept of a new and exiting Trumped-Up Administration.
> 
> Trumped-Up disparagement of the US Military Four-Stars is public record(?)!  There it is supported by Trumped-Up Big Dave poster!
> 
> The next step is clearly mutilation of all genitals of all their babies, within a day--the Administration having made a policy announcement!
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Trumped-Up posters at prayer, even:  Matt 25:  14-30!)
> 
> 
> 
> Genital mutilation is an Islam thing, and the left dare not speak out against it.
> 
> Now answer my assertion.  The left used to condemn the Military-Industrial Complex.  Now you support it.
> 
> Explain why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative tripe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  Trump criticized Pentagon 4-stars for colluding with weapons manufacturers.
> 
> And the left is angry about it now.
> 
> It's undeniable -- the left now supports the Military-Industrial Complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trump criticized the military because he thinks more should stand up for him after he called them suckers and losers.
Click to expand...

He didn't, but thanks for illustrating how willing you are to believe lies.


----------



## daveman

Daryl Hunt said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post 8328.  Mutilating the the Genitalia of babies and offspring--extended families--of four stars is Big-Dave supported concept of a new and exiting Trumped-Up Administration.
> 
> Trumped-Up disparagement of the US Military Four-Stars is public record(?)!  There it is supported by Trumped-Up Big Dave poster!
> 
> The next step is clearly mutilation of all genitals of all their babies, within a day--the Administration having made a policy announcement!
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Trumped-Up posters at prayer, even:  Matt 25:  14-30!)
> 
> 
> 
> Genital mutilation is an Islam thing, and the left dare not speak out against it.
> 
> Now answer my assertion.  The left used to condemn the Military-Industrial Complex.  Now you support it.
> 
> Explain why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative tripe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  Trump criticized Pentagon 4-stars for colluding with weapons manufacturers.
> 
> And the left is angry about it now.
> 
> It's undeniable -- the left now supports the Military-Industrial Complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trump criticized the military because he thinks more should stand up for him after he called them suckers and losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump didn't call the military "suckers and losers".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The best thing for the Party of the Rumpsters is to stop commenting on this.
> The more you deny it, the more harm comes from it.  And Rump is doing enough harm to himself without your help.
Click to expand...

Does Soros give you a nickel every time you type "Rump"?


----------



## daveman

MadChemist said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post 8328.  Mutilating the the Genitalia of babies and offspring--extended families--of four stars is Big-Dave supported concept of a new and exiting Trumped-Up Administration.
> 
> Trumped-Up disparagement of the US Military Four-Stars is public record(?)!  There it is supported by Trumped-Up Big Dave poster!
> 
> The next step is clearly mutilation of all genitals of all their babies, within a day--the Administration having made a policy announcement!
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Trumped-Up posters at prayer, even:  Matt 25:  14-30!)
> 
> 
> 
> Genital mutilation is an Islam thing, and the left dare not speak out against it.
> 
> Now answer my assertion.  The left used to condemn the Military-Industrial Complex.  Now you support it.
> 
> Explain why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative tripe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  Trump criticized Pentagon 4-stars for colluding with weapons manufacturers.
> 
> And the left is angry about it now.
> 
> It's undeniable -- the left now supports the Military-Industrial Complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trump criticized the military because he thinks more should stand up for him after he called them suckers and losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump didn't call the military "suckers and losers".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The best thing for the Party of the Rumpsters is to stop commenting on this.
> The more you deny it, the more harm comes from it.  And Rump is doing enough harm to himself without your help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazing that anyone can maintain this position.
Click to expand...

He's whining that people are calling him out on his horseshit.  He's a LEFTIST, dammit!  He's obviously superior!


----------



## Daryl Hunt

BS Filter said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post 8328.  Mutilating the the Genitalia of babies and offspring--extended families--of four stars is Big-Dave supported concept of a new and exiting Trumped-Up Administration.
> 
> Trumped-Up disparagement of the US Military Four-Stars is public record(?)!  There it is supported by Trumped-Up Big Dave poster!
> 
> The next step is clearly mutilation of all genitals of all their babies, within a day--the Administration having made a policy announcement!
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Trumped-Up posters at prayer, even:  Matt 25:  14-30!)
> 
> 
> 
> Genital mutilation is an Islam thing, and the left dare not speak out against it.
> 
> Now answer my assertion.  The left used to condemn the Military-Industrial Complex.  Now you support it.
> 
> Explain why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative tripe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  Trump criticized Pentagon 4-stars for colluding with weapons manufacturers.
> 
> And the left is angry about it now.
> 
> It's undeniable -- the left now supports the Military-Industrial Complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trump criticized the military because he thinks more should stand up for him after he called them suckers and losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump didn't call the military "suckers and losers".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The best thing for the Party of the Rumpsters is to stop commenting on this.
> The more you deny it, the more harm comes from it.  And Rump is doing enough harm to himself without your help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, it's a lie and you know it.
Click to expand...


Another strike.  Keep going.


----------



## otto105

BS Filter said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post 8328.  Mutilating the the Genitalia of babies and offspring--extended families--of four stars is Big-Dave supported concept of a new and exiting Trumped-Up Administration.
> 
> Trumped-Up disparagement of the US Military Four-Stars is public record(?)!  There it is supported by Trumped-Up Big Dave poster!
> 
> The next step is clearly mutilation of all genitals of all their babies, within a day--the Administration having made a policy announcement!
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Trumped-Up posters at prayer, even:  Matt 25:  14-30!)
> 
> 
> 
> Genital mutilation is an Islam thing, and the left dare not speak out against it.
> 
> Now answer my assertion.  The left used to condemn the Military-Industrial Complex.  Now you support it.
> 
> Explain why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative tripe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  Trump criticized Pentagon 4-stars for colluding with weapons manufacturers.
> 
> And the left is angry about it now.
> 
> It's undeniable -- the left now supports the Military-Industrial Complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trump criticized the military because he thinks more should stand up for him after he called them suckers and losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump didn't call the military "suckers and losers".
Click to expand...


Yeah, he called people who die for their country “suckers” and people who get wounded or captured “losers”


----------



## BS Filter

Daryl Hunt said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post 8328.  Mutilating the the Genitalia of babies and offspring--extended families--of four stars is Big-Dave supported concept of a new and exiting Trumped-Up Administration.
> 
> Trumped-Up disparagement of the US Military Four-Stars is public record(?)!  There it is supported by Trumped-Up Big Dave poster!
> 
> The next step is clearly mutilation of all genitals of all their babies, within a day--the Administration having made a policy announcement!
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Trumped-Up posters at prayer, even:  Matt 25:  14-30!)
> 
> 
> 
> Genital mutilation is an Islam thing, and the left dare not speak out against it.
> 
> Now answer my assertion.  The left used to condemn the Military-Industrial Complex.  Now you support it.
> 
> Explain why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative tripe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  Trump criticized Pentagon 4-stars for colluding with weapons manufacturers.
> 
> And the left is angry about it now.
> 
> It's undeniable -- the left now supports the Military-Industrial Complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trump criticized the military because he thinks more should stand up for him after he called them suckers and losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump didn't call the military "suckers and losers".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The best thing for the Party of the Rumpsters is to stop commenting on this.
> The more you deny it, the more harm comes from it.  And Rump is doing enough harm to himself without your help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, it's a lie and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another strike.  Keep going.
Click to expand...

You know it's a lie because you can't name a source.  You should stick to crocheting with granny.


----------



## BS Filter

otto105 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post 8328.  Mutilating the the Genitalia of babies and offspring--extended families--of four stars is Big-Dave supported concept of a new and exiting Trumped-Up Administration.
> 
> Trumped-Up disparagement of the US Military Four-Stars is public record(?)!  There it is supported by Trumped-Up Big Dave poster!
> 
> The next step is clearly mutilation of all genitals of all their babies, within a day--the Administration having made a policy announcement!
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Trumped-Up posters at prayer, even:  Matt 25:  14-30!)
> 
> 
> 
> Genital mutilation is an Islam thing, and the left dare not speak out against it.
> 
> Now answer my assertion.  The left used to condemn the Military-Industrial Complex.  Now you support it.
> 
> Explain why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative tripe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  Trump criticized Pentagon 4-stars for colluding with weapons manufacturers.
> 
> And the left is angry about it now.
> 
> It's undeniable -- the left now supports the Military-Industrial Complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trump criticized the military because he thinks more should stand up for him after he called them suckers and losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump didn't call the military "suckers and losers".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, he called people who die for their country “suckers” and people who get wounded or captured “losers”
Click to expand...

Name the source.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

BS Filter said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post 8328.  Mutilating the the Genitalia of babies and offspring--extended families--of four stars is Big-Dave supported concept of a new and exiting Trumped-Up Administration.
> 
> Trumped-Up disparagement of the US Military Four-Stars is public record(?)!  There it is supported by Trumped-Up Big Dave poster!
> 
> The next step is clearly mutilation of all genitals of all their babies, within a day--the Administration having made a policy announcement!
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Trumped-Up posters at prayer, even:  Matt 25:  14-30!)
> 
> 
> 
> Genital mutilation is an Islam thing, and the left dare not speak out against it.
> 
> Now answer my assertion.  The left used to condemn the Military-Industrial Complex.  Now you support it.
> 
> Explain why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative tripe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  Trump criticized Pentagon 4-stars for colluding with weapons manufacturers.
> 
> And the left is angry about it now.
> 
> It's undeniable -- the left now supports the Military-Industrial Complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trump criticized the military because he thinks more should stand up for him after he called them suckers and losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump didn't call the military "suckers and losers".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The best thing for the Party of the Rumpsters is to stop commenting on this.
> The more you deny it, the more harm comes from it.  And Rump is doing enough harm to himself without your help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, it's a lie and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another strike.  Keep going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know it's a lie because you can't name a source.  You should stick to crocheting with granny.
Click to expand...


The source is Rump.


----------



## daveman

Daryl Hunt said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post 8328.  Mutilating the the Genitalia of babies and offspring--extended families--of four stars is Big-Dave supported concept of a new and exiting Trumped-Up Administration.
> 
> Trumped-Up disparagement of the US Military Four-Stars is public record(?)!  There it is supported by Trumped-Up Big Dave poster!
> 
> The next step is clearly mutilation of all genitals of all their babies, within a day--the Administration having made a policy announcement!
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Trumped-Up posters at prayer, even:  Matt 25:  14-30!)
> 
> 
> 
> Genital mutilation is an Islam thing, and the left dare not speak out against it.
> 
> Now answer my assertion.  The left used to condemn the Military-Industrial Complex.  Now you support it.
> 
> Explain why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative tripe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  Trump criticized Pentagon 4-stars for colluding with weapons manufacturers.
> 
> And the left is angry about it now.
> 
> It's undeniable -- the left now supports the Military-Industrial Complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trump criticized the military because he thinks more should stand up for him after he called them suckers and losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump didn't call the military "suckers and losers".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The best thing for the Party of the Rumpsters is to stop commenting on this.
> The more you deny it, the more harm comes from it.  And Rump is doing enough harm to himself without your help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, it's a lie and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another strike.  Keep going.
Click to expand...

You "know" it because you were _told_ to know it.  

Leftists are so weak-minded.


----------



## daveman

Daryl Hunt said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post 8328.  Mutilating the the Genitalia of babies and offspring--extended families--of four stars is Big-Dave supported concept of a new and exiting Trumped-Up Administration.
> 
> Trumped-Up disparagement of the US Military Four-Stars is public record(?)!  There it is supported by Trumped-Up Big Dave poster!
> 
> The next step is clearly mutilation of all genitals of all their babies, within a day--the Administration having made a policy announcement!
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Trumped-Up posters at prayer, even:  Matt 25:  14-30!)
> 
> 
> 
> Genital mutilation is an Islam thing, and the left dare not speak out against it.
> 
> Now answer my assertion.  The left used to condemn the Military-Industrial Complex.  Now you support it.
> 
> Explain why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative tripe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  Trump criticized Pentagon 4-stars for colluding with weapons manufacturers.
> 
> And the left is angry about it now.
> 
> It's undeniable -- the left now supports the Military-Industrial Complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trump criticized the military because he thinks more should stand up for him after he called them suckers and losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump didn't call the military "suckers and losers".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The best thing for the Party of the Rumpsters is to stop commenting on this.
> The more you deny it, the more harm comes from it.  And Rump is doing enough harm to himself without your help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, it's a lie and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another strike.  Keep going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know it's a lie because you can't name a source.  You should stick to crocheting with granny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The source is Rump.
Click to expand...

Liar.


----------



## BS Filter

Daryl Hunt said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mascale said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post 8328.  Mutilating the the Genitalia of babies and offspring--extended families--of four stars is Big-Dave supported concept of a new and exiting Trumped-Up Administration.
> 
> Trumped-Up disparagement of the US Military Four-Stars is public record(?)!  There it is supported by Trumped-Up Big Dave poster!
> 
> The next step is clearly mutilation of all genitals of all their babies, within a day--the Administration having made a policy announcement!
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Trumped-Up posters at prayer, even:  Matt 25:  14-30!)
> 
> 
> 
> Genital mutilation is an Islam thing, and the left dare not speak out against it.
> 
> Now answer my assertion.  The left used to condemn the Military-Industrial Complex.  Now you support it.
> 
> Explain why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative tripe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  Trump criticized Pentagon 4-stars for colluding with weapons manufacturers.
> 
> And the left is angry about it now.
> 
> It's undeniable -- the left now supports the Military-Industrial Complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trump criticized the military because he thinks more should stand up for him after he called them suckers and losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump didn't call the military "suckers and losers".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The best thing for the Party of the Rumpsters is to stop commenting on this.
> The more you deny it, the more harm comes from it.  And Rump is doing enough harm to himself without your help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, it's a lie and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another strike.  Keep going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know it's a lie because you can't name a source.  You should stick to crocheting with granny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The source is Rump.
Click to expand...

Thanks for playing, you fucking retarded cockroach.


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> The guy who took a train to work every day was a billionaire?? I didn't know that  Also didn't know Ukraine not Russia was  involved in our elections



What are you babbling about traitor? Communist China is the #1 source of interference in our elections - well other than what Obamugabe did - but he is pretty much just an agent of China, Xi's little bitch.

The "rushing coalushun" conspiracy theory is not only debunked, but proven to be a hoax created by traitors to cover up the Obama/Hillary connection to the Kremlin - where the traitor democrats bought the debunked dossier.

Oh, and now you traitors have destroyed evidence in your cover up of the treason you engaged in.

{

Now comes word that Steele's primary and longtime contact inside the Obama State Department, Jonathan Winer, also destroyed records of the former British MI6 agent's contacts inside that federal agency, including many of the 100-plus unsolicited intelligence reports Steele provided the Obama administration.

"I destroyed them, and I basically destroyed all the correspondence I had with him," Winer is quoted as saying in a little noticed passage of the Senate Intelligence Committee's final report on the Russia collusion scandal.

Winer apparently destroyed the records at Steele's request, the report said.

"After Steele's memos were published in the press in January 2017, Steele asked Winer to make note of having them, then either destroy all the earlier reports Steele had sent the Department of State or return them to Steele, out of concern that someone would be able to reconstruct his source network," the committee's report released last month stated.

}









						The mysterious destruction of evidence related to Steele's dossier, State Department contacts
					

Former State official Jonathan Winer says he destroyed Steele memo at former spy's request.




					justthenews.com
				




One thing about you traitors, you're nearly as corrupt as you are stupid.


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> You really believe Obama handed Trump a shit economy and Trump who doesn't know shit,built it up  ? Really?



Obama handed Trump a sluggish, marginal economy.

Obama was too busy getting bribes from his boss, Xi, to attend to America.

Obama gave PALLETS full of Cash to Iran - what do you figure his cut was, 5%? 10%

You traitors are nearly as corrupt as you are stupid.


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> Think Putin will let trump build that building he lied about ? You really believe that with all the trump kissing Putins ass ,trump has no financial dealings with russia either now or when we kick him out? Trump is a fn traitor  and he's all yours



Traitor, you're such a hypocritical fucking liar...

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> You're one of those cunning linguist republicans too?



Whereas you are a cock sucker - but enough about sexual choices. 

The issue is the attempted coup by you traitors. Your failure and which of you should be executed for treason?


----------



## Uncensored2008

mascale said:


> Then the Illiteracy problem arrived at a post of Uncensored 2008--reacting to this below;
> ______________________________
> See post 8328. Mutilating the Genitalia of babies and offspring--extended families--of four stars is Big-Dave supported concept of a new and exiting Trumped-Up Administration.
> 
> Trumped-Up disparagement of the US Military Four-Stars is public record(?)! There it is supported by Trumped-Up Big Dave poster!
> 
> The next step is clearly mutilation of all genitals of all their babies, within a day--the Administration having made a policy announcement!
> 
> "Crow, James Crow: Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Trumped-Up posters at prayer, even: Matt 25: 14-30!)
> That you are an antisemite is a surprise to no one.
> 
> What democrat isn't antisemetic?
> _________________________________
> The source of anti-semitism is generally sourced back to Moses, the Atrocity of Deut 23:  19-20.   Therein it is about the arithmetic, better said of the Moses childhood in Pharaoh's Egypt.  The Royal Tribes more likely did not charge interest to one another, more likely gifting one another. Everyone else was subjugated, and "Food Loans" were of ancient origins.  So Moses created the fiction of a deity, COMMANDING Israel to be like Pharaoh's Egypt.  Then it would hit all Western Civilization.
> 
> Eventually the Christian princes would rely on the Jews for interest-rate gouging.   Eventually the Moslem rulers would rely on the Jews for interest-rate gouging.  The Christians thought themselves bound to Deut 23:  14-30.  Koran prohibited, "Wealth From Riba:" And so many centuries would pass until the Holocaust.  All kinds of religion knew about the Jews.
> 
> "Screw 'Em" was the basis Commandment of their Deity.
> 
> Jesus ben Joseph, Son of Mary, Called, "Oh, Christ," would describe the ancient atrocity, against the backdrop of Imperial Rome.  Baby Abandonment is in that historical record.  Matthew 25:  14-30, became the prayer to cast even the lower income parts of any household "Family"concept--Into "Outer Darkness," for the "Weeping and gnashing of teeth," phenomenon:  (aka, Trumped-Up Speeches)!
> 
> No lives, actually, in the low-income parts of civilizations noted:  Have ever mattered.
> 
> "Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
> (Jews even got their "Holocaust:"  Trumped-Up posters at prayer, even: Matt 25: 14-30!)



Who cares, Nazi bitch. 

The accusation that circumcision, which even Christians use - AND YOUR BELOVED MUZZIE BEASTS - is "mutilation" is right out of the Protocols of the Elders of Zion.

You are an Antisemite - fact.

You are part of an Antisemitic party - fact.


----------



## Uncensored2008

otto105 said:


> Sure, didn't praise his response to 194,000+ deaths from COVID-19 again today...



Oh look, a fucking liar.

You must be a democrat.









						CDC Study on Coronavirus Deaths Creates A Stir
					

Of the more than 180,000 coronavirus deaths in the United States, an overwhelming majority occurred in people who also had other conditions.




					www.ibtimes.com


----------



## Uncensored2008

daveman said:


> If you know more about money that Trump does, why aren't you a billionaire?



EVERY SINGLE LEFTIST on the board is a GAZILLIONAIRE who totally supports Marxism... Just ask them. As to why they don't throw their VAST AND UNENDING WEALTH to the poor - well SHUT UP RACIST.


----------



## Uncensored2008

otto105 said:


> Yeah, he called people who die for their country “suckers” and people who get wounded or captured “losers”



Oh, did "unnamed sources" tell you that?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Daryl Hunt said:


> The source is Rump.



Produce evidence, you lying fucking traitor?

You Traitors spew all kinds of slander and libel - but NEVER - EVER can back your fucking lies up with anything.

You and your press are the enemies of America and ALL freedom loving people.


----------



## ChemEngineer

otto105 said:


> So, you posting bullshit and claiming that trump doesn't own his response to the COVID-19 virus...



"Go from the presence of a foolish man." - The Holy Bible
If in fact those of us you hate so much post so much "bullshit," you should not want to waste your time reading it.  But quite to the contrary, all you ever do is spew venom and hatred without contributing anything worthwhile or informative.  It is for that reason that I put so many others just like you on Ignore.  You're not worth reading, not another word.

ciao brutto


----------



## Lesh

The Fox reporter is standing by her story.

That's FOX...not the supposedly "liberal rag" The Atlantic"

And then there's all the times Trump denigrated McCain's service...and of course lied about it


----------



## eddiew

Uncensored2008 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're one of those cunning linguist republicans too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whereas you are a cock sucker - but enough about sexual choices.
> 
> The issue is the attempted coup by you traitors. Your failure and which of you should be executed for treason?
Click to expand...

Nobody likes you Uncensored


----------



## Uncensored2008

Lesh said:


> The Fox reporter is standing by her story.
> 
> That's FOX...not the supposedly "liberal rag" The Atlantic"
> 
> And then there's all the times Trump denigrated McCain's service...and of course lied about it



No, the Atlantic lied - as they always do. Griffin is another little Goebbels spewing the "unnamed sources" shit. NEVER do these vile demagogues have any credible evidence - just slander and libel based on "unnamed sources."

The little Goebbels of the demagogue media, including Fox, circle the wagons when one of their own is busted lying. They think that more UNSUBSTANTIATED lies will lend credence.


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're one of those cunning linguist republicans too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whereas you are a cock sucker - but enough about sexual choices.
> 
> The issue is the attempted coup by you traitors. Your failure and which of you should be executed for treason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody likes you Uncensored
Click to expand...


Oh, the irony...


----------



## Lesh

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Fox reporter is standing by her story.
> 
> That's FOX...not the supposedly "liberal rag" The Atlantic"
> 
> And then there's all the times Trump denigrated McCain's service...and of course lied about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the Atlantic lied - as they always do. Griffin is another little Goebbels spewing the "unnamed sources" shit. NEVER do these vile demagogues have any credible evidence - just slander and libel based on "unnamed sources."
> 
> The little Goebbels of the demagogue media, including Fox, circle the wagons when one of their own is busted lying. They think that more UNSUBSTANTIATED lies will lend credence.
Click to expand...

So the Atlantic is in league with Fox News now?


----------



## daveman

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Fox reporter is standing by her story.
> 
> That's FOX...not the supposedly "liberal rag" The Atlantic"
> 
> And then there's all the times Trump denigrated McCain's service...and of course lied about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the Atlantic lied - as they always do. Griffin is another little Goebbels spewing the "unnamed sources" shit. NEVER do these vile demagogues have any credible evidence - just slander and libel based on "unnamed sources."
> 
> The little Goebbels of the demagogue media, including Fox, circle the wagons when one of their own is busted lying. They think that more UNSUBSTANTIATED lies will lend credence.
Click to expand...

Over 20 former and current Trump administration officials have made on the record denials of _The Atlantic's_ story that claimed President Trump canceled visiting a World War I cemetery because he did not want to get his hair wet and he made disparaging remarks about those killed in battle, further hurting its credibility.​
NO ONE has gone on record confirming The Atlantic/DNC's lies.


----------



## Lesh

daveman said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Fox reporter is standing by her story.
> 
> That's FOX...not the supposedly "liberal rag" The Atlantic"
> 
> And then there's all the times Trump denigrated McCain's service...and of course lied about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the Atlantic lied - as they always do. Griffin is another little Goebbels spewing the "unnamed sources" shit. NEVER do these vile demagogues have any credible evidence - just slander and libel based on "unnamed sources."
> 
> The little Goebbels of the demagogue media, including Fox, circle the wagons when one of their own is busted lying. They think that more UNSUBSTANTIATED lies will lend credence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over 20 former and current Trump administration officials have made on the record denials of _The Atlantic's_ story that claimed President Trump canceled visiting a World War I cemetery because he did not want to get his hair wet and he made disparaging remarks about those killed in battle, further hurting its credibility.​
> NO ONE has gone on record confirming The Atlantic/DNC's lies.
Click to expand...

Strangely those same sentiments show up in Woodward's book (with accompanying tapes) ...

Ohh


----------



## Lesh

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Fox reporter is standing by her story.
> 
> That's FOX...not the supposedly "liberal rag" The Atlantic"
> 
> And then there's all the times Trump denigrated McCain's service...and of course lied about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the Atlantic lied - as they always do. Griffin is another little Goebbels spewing the "unnamed sources" shit. NEVER do these vile demagogues have any credible evidence - just slander and libel based on "unnamed sources."
> 
> The little Goebbels of the demagogue media, including Fox, circle the wagons when one of their own is busted lying. They think that more UNSUBSTANTIATED lies will lend credence.
Click to expand...

So FOX is in the bag for Dems?

Oh...


----------



## daveman

Lesh said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Fox reporter is standing by her story.
> 
> That's FOX...not the supposedly "liberal rag" The Atlantic"
> 
> And then there's all the times Trump denigrated McCain's service...and of course lied about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the Atlantic lied - as they always do. Griffin is another little Goebbels spewing the "unnamed sources" shit. NEVER do these vile demagogues have any credible evidence - just slander and libel based on "unnamed sources."
> 
> The little Goebbels of the demagogue media, including Fox, circle the wagons when one of their own is busted lying. They think that more UNSUBSTANTIATED lies will lend credence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over 20 former and current Trump administration officials have made on the record denials of _The Atlantic's_ story that claimed President Trump canceled visiting a World War I cemetery because he did not want to get his hair wet and he made disparaging remarks about those killed in battle, further hurting its credibility.​
> NO ONE has gone on record confirming The Atlantic/DNC's lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strangely those same sentiments show up in Woodward's book (with accompanying tapes) ...
> 
> Ohh
Click to expand...

Woodward's a liar.


----------



## Rye Catcher

boedicca said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> It won't happen here, what is happening here is the rise of fascism!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said one accurate thing.  Fascism is on the rise.  The Dem party is sponsoring it with Antifa and BLM as their shock troops.
Click to expand...


Are you nuts?  Do you really believe anyone with an ounce of education believes you?  (f)acism is a political term used to describe a form of governance.  It is not disorganized individual citizens marching with signs (BLM) or anarchists vandalizing cities and burning buildings, or criminals looting small businesses.

I suggest you seek out an encyclopedia on line and read up on fascist governments in the 20th Century.  I'll even get you a hint:  Japan, Germany, Italy, Spain, Argentina, Brazil, Croatia, Chile.


----------



## Rye Catcher

daveman said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Fox reporter is standing by her story.
> 
> That's FOX...not the supposedly "liberal rag" The Atlantic"
> 
> And then there's all the times Trump denigrated McCain's service...and of course lied about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the Atlantic lied - as they always do. Griffin is another little Goebbels spewing the "unnamed sources" shit. NEVER do these vile demagogues have any credible evidence - just slander and libel based on "unnamed sources."
> 
> The little Goebbels of the demagogue media, including Fox, circle the wagons when one of their own is busted lying. They think that more UNSUBSTANTIATED lies will lend credence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over 20 former and current Trump administration officials have made on the record denials of _The Atlantic's_ story that claimed President Trump canceled visiting a World War I cemetery because he did not want to get his hair wet and he made disparaging remarks about those killed in battle, further hurting its credibility.​
> NO ONE has gone on record confirming The Atlantic/DNC's lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strangely those same sentiments show up in Woodward's book (with accompanying tapes) ...
> 
> Ohh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woodward's a liar.
Click to expand...


Huh?  Did he dub the audio played over and over again on TV today?  Did he find someone to hack the voice of Donald Trump to create a "fake" book?  Maybe you ought to think before you post, least you be fired from the Ministry of Truth as an incompetent.


----------



## daveman

Rye Catcher said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Fox reporter is standing by her story.
> 
> That's FOX...not the supposedly "liberal rag" The Atlantic"
> 
> And then there's all the times Trump denigrated McCain's service...and of course lied about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the Atlantic lied - as they always do. Griffin is another little Goebbels spewing the "unnamed sources" shit. NEVER do these vile demagogues have any credible evidence - just slander and libel based on "unnamed sources."
> 
> The little Goebbels of the demagogue media, including Fox, circle the wagons when one of their own is busted lying. They think that more UNSUBSTANTIATED lies will lend credence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over 20 former and current Trump administration officials have made on the record denials of _The Atlantic's_ story that claimed President Trump canceled visiting a World War I cemetery because he did not want to get his hair wet and he made disparaging remarks about those killed in battle, further hurting its credibility.​
> NO ONE has gone on record confirming The Atlantic/DNC's lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strangely those same sentiments show up in Woodward's book (with accompanying tapes) ...
> 
> Ohh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woodward's a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?  Did he dub the audio played over and over again on TV today?  Did he find someone to hack the voice of Donald Trump to create a "fake" book?  Maybe you ought to think before you post, least you be fired from the Ministry of Truth as an incompetent.
Click to expand...

I didn't watch TV today.  I have a job.  Ever considered getting one?


----------



## Lesh

daveman said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Fox reporter is standing by her story.
> 
> That's FOX...not the supposedly "liberal rag" The Atlantic"
> 
> And then there's all the times Trump denigrated McCain's service...and of course lied about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the Atlantic lied - as they always do. Griffin is another little Goebbels spewing the "unnamed sources" shit. NEVER do these vile demagogues have any credible evidence - just slander and libel based on "unnamed sources."
> 
> The little Goebbels of the demagogue media, including Fox, circle the wagons when one of their own is busted lying. They think that more UNSUBSTANTIATED lies will lend credence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over 20 former and current Trump administration officials have made on the record denials of _The Atlantic's_ story that claimed President Trump canceled visiting a World War I cemetery because he did not want to get his hair wet and he made disparaging remarks about those killed in battle, further hurting its credibility.​
> NO ONE has gone on record confirming The Atlantic/DNC's lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strangely those same sentiments show up in Woodward's book (with accompanying tapes) ...
> 
> Ohh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woodward's a liar.
Click to expand...

He has the tapes moron


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Lesh said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Fox reporter is standing by her story.
> 
> That's FOX...not the supposedly "liberal rag" The Atlantic"
> 
> And then there's all the times Trump denigrated McCain's service...and of course lied about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the Atlantic lied - as they always do. Griffin is another little Goebbels spewing the "unnamed sources" shit. NEVER do these vile demagogues have any credible evidence - just slander and libel based on "unnamed sources."
> 
> The little Goebbels of the demagogue media, including Fox, circle the wagons when one of their own is busted lying. They think that more UNSUBSTANTIATED lies will lend credence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over 20 former and current Trump administration officials have made on the record denials of _The Atlantic's_ story that claimed President Trump canceled visiting a World War I cemetery because he did not want to get his hair wet and he made disparaging remarks about those killed in battle, further hurting its credibility.​
> NO ONE has gone on record confirming The Atlantic/DNC's lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strangely those same sentiments show up in Woodward's book (with accompanying tapes) ...
> 
> Ohh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woodward's a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has the tapes moron
Click to expand...


Woodwards tapes were about President Trump stating he knew the virus was worse than it was.  The Atlantic had anonymous sources (supposedly) discussing Trump saying that fallen solders were losers.  Those two are not nearly the same sentiments because they were completely different subjects.  

However Fauci in an interview on Fox stated that what Trump said about the virus was nothing different than what he or Dr. Brix discussed with the President.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Fox reporter is standing by her story.
> 
> That's FOX...not the supposedly "liberal rag" The Atlantic"
> 
> And then there's all the times Trump denigrated McCain's service...and of course lied about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the Atlantic lied - as they always do. Griffin is another little Goebbels spewing the "unnamed sources" shit. NEVER do these vile demagogues have any credible evidence - just slander and libel based on "unnamed sources."
> 
> The little Goebbels of the demagogue media, including Fox, circle the wagons when one of their own is busted lying. They think that more UNSUBSTANTIATED lies will lend credence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over 20 former and current Trump administration officials have made on the record denials of _The Atlantic's_ story that claimed President Trump canceled visiting a World War I cemetery because he did not want to get his hair wet and he made disparaging remarks about those killed in battle, further hurting its credibility.​
> NO ONE has gone on record confirming The Atlantic/DNC's lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strangely those same sentiments show up in Woodward's book (with accompanying tapes) ...
> 
> Ohh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woodward's a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has the tapes moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Woodwards tapes were about President Trump stating he knew the virus was worse than it was.  The Atlantic had anonymous sources (supposedly) discussing Trump saying that fallen solders were losers.  Those two are not nearly the same sentiments because they were completely different subjects.
> 
> However Fauci in an interview on Fox stated that what Trump said about the virus was nothing different than what he or Dr. Brix discussed with the President.
Click to expand...


Well, it's pretty apparent that Rump can do much worse that murdering someone on 5th avenue in broad daylight and you rumpsters will still blindly follow him.  Yuppers, it's a cult.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Fox reporter is standing by her story.
> 
> That's FOX...not the supposedly "liberal rag" The Atlantic"
> 
> And then there's all the times Trump denigrated McCain's service...and of course lied about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the Atlantic lied - as they always do. Griffin is another little Goebbels spewing the "unnamed sources" shit. NEVER do these vile demagogues have any credible evidence - just slander and libel based on "unnamed sources."
> 
> The little Goebbels of the demagogue media, including Fox, circle the wagons when one of their own is busted lying. They think that more UNSUBSTANTIATED lies will lend credence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over 20 former and current Trump administration officials have made on the record denials of _The Atlantic's_ story that claimed President Trump canceled visiting a World War I cemetery because he did not want to get his hair wet and he made disparaging remarks about those killed in battle, further hurting its credibility.​
> NO ONE has gone on record confirming The Atlantic/DNC's lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strangely those same sentiments show up in Woodward's book (with accompanying tapes) ...
> 
> Ohh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woodward's a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has the tapes moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Woodwards tapes were about President Trump stating he knew the virus was worse than it was.  The Atlantic had anonymous sources (supposedly) discussing Trump saying that fallen solders were losers.  Those two are not nearly the same sentiments because they were completely different subjects.
> 
> However Fauci in an interview on Fox stated that what Trump said about the virus was nothing different than what he or Dr. Brix discussed with the President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it's pretty apparent that Rump can do much worse that murdering someone on 5th avenue in broad daylight and you rumpsters will still blindly follow him.  Yuppers, it's a cult.
Click to expand...


Again, this is not my opinion, it's the opinion of our top guy in this crisis.  And really it's besides the point.  We were all here.  We seen what the Democrats said about it, we seen what Trump said about it, and we seen what Drs Fauci and Birx said about it.  Everybody was pretty much aligned in it.  

The real problem is we on the right are conscious of what really happened, and you on the left are doing everything possible to try and create a conspiracy out of it, trying to promote that Trump acted or didn't act appropriately, trying to say that 200K deaths are blood on his hands alone.  It's a Fn virus for crying out loud.  It didn't effect just us, it effected nearly the entire world.  

The real sad part about US politics is that everything that happens here, somebody is going to make it political instead of coming to the realization there are some things in life that can't be solved by our government.


----------



## Uncensored2008

daveman said:


> I didn't watch TV today.  I have a job.  Ever considered getting one?



I'm sure Rye Catcher worked as a janitor or some such for the government for 10 years and then retired with a $300,000 a year pension.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Lesh said:


> He has the tapes moron



Heavily edited, Comrade.


----------



## Rye Catcher

daveman said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Fox reporter is standing by her story.
> 
> That's FOX...not the supposedly "liberal rag" The Atlantic"
> 
> And then there's all the times Trump denigrated McCain's service...and of course lied about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the Atlantic lied - as they always do. Griffin is another little Goebbels spewing the "unnamed sources" shit. NEVER do these vile demagogues have any credible evidence - just slander and libel based on "unnamed sources."
> 
> The little Goebbels of the demagogue media, including Fox, circle the wagons when one of their own is busted lying. They think that more UNSUBSTANTIATED lies will lend credence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over 20 former and current Trump administration officials have made on the record denials of _The Atlantic's_ story that claimed President Trump canceled visiting a World War I cemetery because he did not want to get his hair wet and he made disparaging remarks about those killed in battle, further hurting its credibility.​
> NO ONE has gone on record confirming The Atlantic/DNC's lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strangely those same sentiments show up in Woodward's book (with accompanying tapes) ...
> 
> Ohh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woodward's a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?  Did he dub the audio played over and over again on TV today?  Did he find someone to hack the voice of Donald Trump to create a "fake" book?  Maybe you ought to think before you post, least you be fired from the Ministry of Truth as an incompetent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't watch TV today.  I have a job.  Ever considered getting one?
Click to expand...


I retired at age 57 in 2005.   The truth of Trumpism has been all over the major news networks, day and night;  only a Trump Supporter has missed or is in denial of the evidence that DJT is fully culpable of putting We the People in harm's way for the past eight months.  

Trump continued last night, strutting to the stage without a mask and exposing a large number of biddable fools at a Michigan Rally, those who will continue to spread the virus in their cities and towns to their neighbors and relatives. and be culpable for the deaths of more American Citizens.  

A vote for Trump is a vote for a plague; for those who believe in the words of the Bible, they may consider not only the virus, but how hurricanes, tornadoes and forest fires in the US compare with the 10 plagues of Egypt:

*One of the Bible's most dramatic scenes plays out in a showdown between God and an Egyptian Pharaoh, resulting in 10 nightmarish plagues. The Hebrew nation that God formed to worship and represent him was enslaved in Egypt, and he was demanding their release through his servant, Moses. As Pharaoh continues to resist Moses, God inflicts upon Egypt a series of plagues. As the standoff drags on, the plagues become more severe, eventually escalating to the death of all of Egypt's firstborn sons. Why did God choose the plagues he did? And why did he harden Pharaoh's heart, ensuring that Egypt would experience the entire series of plagues? These are some of the questions that Dr. Gary E. Schnittjer, professor of the Old Testament at Cairn University, tackles in his online course, The Torah Story. This video is adapted from his course material. *


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Fox reporter is standing by her story.
> 
> That's FOX...not the supposedly "liberal rag" The Atlantic"
> 
> And then there's all the times Trump denigrated McCain's service...and of course lied about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the Atlantic lied - as they always do. Griffin is another little Goebbels spewing the "unnamed sources" shit. NEVER do these vile demagogues have any credible evidence - just slander and libel based on "unnamed sources."
> 
> The little Goebbels of the demagogue media, including Fox, circle the wagons when one of their own is busted lying. They think that more UNSUBSTANTIATED lies will lend credence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over 20 former and current Trump administration officials have made on the record denials of _The Atlantic's_ story that claimed President Trump canceled visiting a World War I cemetery because he did not want to get his hair wet and he made disparaging remarks about those killed in battle, further hurting its credibility.​
> NO ONE has gone on record confirming The Atlantic/DNC's lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strangely those same sentiments show up in Woodward's book (with accompanying tapes) ...
> 
> Ohh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woodward's a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has the tapes moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Woodwards tapes were about President Trump stating he knew the virus was worse than it was.  The Atlantic had anonymous sources (supposedly) discussing Trump saying that fallen solders were losers.  Those two are not nearly the same sentiments because they were completely different subjects.
> 
> However Fauci in an interview on Fox stated that what Trump said about the virus was nothing different than what he or Dr. Brix discussed with the President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it's pretty apparent that Rump can do much worse that murdering someone on 5th avenue in broad daylight and you rumpsters will still blindly follow him.  Yuppers, it's a cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, this is not my opinion, it's the opinion of our top guy in this crisis.  And really it's besides the point.  We were all here.  We seen what the Democrats said about it, we seen what Trump said about it, and we seen what Drs Fauci and Birx said about it.  Everybody was pretty much aligned in it.
> 
> The real problem is we on the right are conscious of what really happened, and you on the left are doing everything possible to try and create a conspiracy out of it, trying to promote that Trump acted or didn't act appropriately, trying to say that 200K deaths are blood on his hands alone.  It's a Fn virus for crying out loud.  It didn't effect just us, it effected nearly the entire world.
> 
> The real sad part about US politics is that everything that happens here, somebody is going to make it political instead of coming to the realization there are some things in life that can't be solved by our government.
Click to expand...


The containment had to come from the top on down.  If you look at the isolation used in small pox, H1N1, and a lot of other Pandemics (or would have been if not stopped quickly) you would see it's a top down management.  The Spanish Flu was finally taken top down and it was stopped.  And, yes, there were regions where everyone wore masks and isolation was the rule by law and it was stopped.  Most of the Nation wasn't affected because it was never allowed out of certain regions and as it was irradicated, those regions were opened up.  In the late 1800s, if you accidently ventured into a small pox building, you were kept there by the Sheriff and his Deputies until the local Health People allowed you to leave.  Try and leave, they just shoot you and drag your carcass  back into the building.  Almost no one questioned it.  You just did it until the danger passed.  

It was announced by the CDC, in the next month, the death toll is going to hit 217,000 of Covid related deaths.  Teachers are not getting hit hard since many are over 50.  And it's going to be hard on the Bus Drivers.  Are you aware that our local Bus Drivers cannot refuse a student that is sick and coffing and NOT wearing a mask?  And they don't have any protective shielding to protect the drivers?  And most of the drivers are over 50 as well.  Schools have always been a giant peitry dish.    But you and yours only want your Orange Deity to be right.  Well, cupcake, he's murdered at least 170,000 American Citizens as of  the end of next month.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Fox reporter is standing by her story.
> 
> That's FOX...not the supposedly "liberal rag" The Atlantic"
> 
> And then there's all the times Trump denigrated McCain's service...and of course lied about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the Atlantic lied - as they always do. Griffin is another little Goebbels spewing the "unnamed sources" shit. NEVER do these vile demagogues have any credible evidence - just slander and libel based on "unnamed sources."
> 
> The little Goebbels of the demagogue media, including Fox, circle the wagons when one of their own is busted lying. They think that more UNSUBSTANTIATED lies will lend credence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over 20 former and current Trump administration officials have made on the record denials of _The Atlantic's_ story that claimed President Trump canceled visiting a World War I cemetery because he did not want to get his hair wet and he made disparaging remarks about those killed in battle, further hurting its credibility.​
> NO ONE has gone on record confirming The Atlantic/DNC's lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strangely those same sentiments show up in Woodward's book (with accompanying tapes) ...
> 
> Ohh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woodward's a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has the tapes moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Woodwards tapes were about President Trump stating he knew the virus was worse than it was.  The Atlantic had anonymous sources (supposedly) discussing Trump saying that fallen solders were losers.  Those two are not nearly the same sentiments because they were completely different subjects.
> 
> However Fauci in an interview on Fox stated that what Trump said about the virus was nothing different than what he or Dr. Brix discussed with the President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it's pretty apparent that Rump can do much worse that murdering someone on 5th avenue in broad daylight and you rumpsters will still blindly follow him.  Yuppers, it's a cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, this is not my opinion, it's the opinion of our top guy in this crisis.  And really it's besides the point.  We were all here.  We seen what the Democrats said about it, we seen what Trump said about it, and we seen what Drs Fauci and Birx said about it.  Everybody was pretty much aligned in it.
> 
> The real problem is we on the right are conscious of what really happened, and you on the left are doing everything possible to try and create a conspiracy out of it, trying to promote that Trump acted or didn't act appropriately, trying to say that 200K deaths are blood on his hands alone.  It's a Fn virus for crying out loud.  It didn't effect just us, it effected nearly the entire world.
> 
> The real sad part about US politics is that everything that happens here, somebody is going to make it political instead of coming to the realization there are some things in life that can't be solved by our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The containment had to come from the top on down.  If you look at the isolation used in small pox, H1N1, and a lot of other Pandemics (or would have been if not stopped quickly) you would see it's a top down management.  The Spanish Flu was finally taken top down and it was stopped.  And, yes, there were regions where everyone wore masks and isolation was the rule by law and it was stopped.  Most of the Nation wasn't affected because it was never allowed out of certain regions and as it was irradicated, those regions were opened up.  In the late 1800s, if you accidently ventured into a small pox building, you were kept there by the Sheriff and his Deputies until the local Health People allowed you to leave.  Try and leave, they just shoot you and drag your carcass  back into the building.  Almost no one questioned it.  You just did it until the danger passed.
> 
> It was announced by the CDC, in the next month, the death toll is going to hit 217,000 of Covid related deaths.  Teachers are not getting hit hard since many are over 50.  And it's going to be hard on the Bus Drivers.  Are you aware that our local Bus Drivers cannot refuse a student that is sick and coffing and NOT wearing a mask?  And they don't have any protective shielding to protect the drivers?  And most of the drivers are over 50 as well.  Schools have always been a giant peitry dish.    But you and yours only want your Orange Deity to be right.  Well, cupcake, he's murdered at least 170,000 American Citizens as of  the end of next month.
Click to expand...


He didn't murder anybody, and people with an IQ over 30 understand that quite well.  It's going to go over as good as calling Republicans racist all the time.  It's not going to work.

So what did all this containment of H1N1 provide?  I bet if you asked most Americans, nobody even knew we had it, or that 60 million Americans were affected.  Plus the fact that we've never had to deal with something so highly contagious than this.

_*GENEVA*_* — The U.N.'s global health chief says the world was lucky that the swine flu pandemic was relatively mild.

WHO Director-General Margaret Chan tells government delegations that the virus hadn't mutated into a more dangerous form, and that treatments such as Tamiflu and vaccines proved effective.

But, she says a problem in any of these areas would have made the flu outbreak far more severe.

Chan says public health successes usually result from governments enacting good policy and devoting enough resources.*

_*"Sometimes, though, we are just plain lucky," she added in a speech at Monday's World Health Assembly. "This has been the case with the H1N1 influenza pandemic."*_









						WHO: We got lucky with swine flu pandemic
					

The U.N.'s global health chief says the world was lucky that the swine flu pandemic was relatively mild.




					www.nbcnews.com
				




So guess what?  We are not that lucky this time.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Fox reporter is standing by her story.
> 
> That's FOX...not the supposedly "liberal rag" The Atlantic"
> 
> And then there's all the times Trump denigrated McCain's service...and of course lied about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the Atlantic lied - as they always do. Griffin is another little Goebbels spewing the "unnamed sources" shit. NEVER do these vile demagogues have any credible evidence - just slander and libel based on "unnamed sources."
> 
> The little Goebbels of the demagogue media, including Fox, circle the wagons when one of their own is busted lying. They think that more UNSUBSTANTIATED lies will lend credence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over 20 former and current Trump administration officials have made on the record denials of _The Atlantic's_ story that claimed President Trump canceled visiting a World War I cemetery because he did not want to get his hair wet and he made disparaging remarks about those killed in battle, further hurting its credibility.​
> NO ONE has gone on record confirming The Atlantic/DNC's lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strangely those same sentiments show up in Woodward's book (with accompanying tapes) ...
> 
> Ohh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woodward's a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has the tapes moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Woodwards tapes were about President Trump stating he knew the virus was worse than it was.  The Atlantic had anonymous sources (supposedly) discussing Trump saying that fallen solders were losers.  Those two are not nearly the same sentiments because they were completely different subjects.
> 
> However Fauci in an interview on Fox stated that what Trump said about the virus was nothing different than what he or Dr. Brix discussed with the President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it's pretty apparent that Rump can do much worse that murdering someone on 5th avenue in broad daylight and you rumpsters will still blindly follow him.  Yuppers, it's a cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, this is not my opinion, it's the opinion of our top guy in this crisis.  And really it's besides the point.  We were all here.  We seen what the Democrats said about it, we seen what Trump said about it, and we seen what Drs Fauci and Birx said about it.  Everybody was pretty much aligned in it.
> 
> The real problem is we on the right are conscious of what really happened, and you on the left are doing everything possible to try and create a conspiracy out of it, trying to promote that Trump acted or didn't act appropriately, trying to say that 200K deaths are blood on his hands alone.  It's a Fn virus for crying out loud.  It didn't effect just us, it effected nearly the entire world.
> 
> The real sad part about US politics is that everything that happens here, somebody is going to make it political instead of coming to the realization there are some things in life that can't be solved by our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The containment had to come from the top on down.  If you look at the isolation used in small pox, H1N1, and a lot of other Pandemics (or would have been if not stopped quickly) you would see it's a top down management.  The Spanish Flu was finally taken top down and it was stopped.  And, yes, there were regions where everyone wore masks and isolation was the rule by law and it was stopped.  Most of the Nation wasn't affected because it was never allowed out of certain regions and as it was irradicated, those regions were opened up.  In the late 1800s, if you accidently ventured into a small pox building, you were kept there by the Sheriff and his Deputies until the local Health People allowed you to leave.  Try and leave, they just shoot you and drag your carcass  back into the building.  Almost no one questioned it.  You just did it until the danger passed.
> 
> It was announced by the CDC, in the next month, the death toll is going to hit 217,000 of Covid related deaths.  Teachers are not getting hit hard since many are over 50.  And it's going to be hard on the Bus Drivers.  Are you aware that our local Bus Drivers cannot refuse a student that is sick and coffing and NOT wearing a mask?  And they don't have any protective shielding to protect the drivers?  And most of the drivers are over 50 as well.  Schools have always been a giant peitry dish.    But you and yours only want your Orange Deity to be right.  Well, cupcake, he's murdered at least 170,000 American Citizens as of  the end of next month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't murder anybody, and people with an IQ over 30 understand that quite well.  It's going to go over as good as calling Republicans racist all the time.  It's not going to work.
> 
> So what did all this containment of H1N1 provide?  I bet if you asked most Americans, nobody even knew we had it, or that 60 million Americans were affected.  Plus the fact that we've never had to deal with something so highly contagious than this.
> 
> _*GENEVA*_* — The U.N.'s global health chief says the world was lucky that the swine flu pandemic was relatively mild.
> 
> WHO Director-General Margaret Chan tells government delegations that the virus hadn't mutated into a more dangerous form, and that treatments such as Tamiflu and vaccines proved effective.
> 
> But, she says a problem in any of these areas would have made the flu outbreak far more severe.
> 
> Chan says public health successes usually result from governments enacting good policy and devoting enough resources.*
> 
> _*"Sometimes, though, we are just plain lucky," she added in a speech at Monday's World Health Assembly. "This has been the case with the H1N1 influenza pandemic."*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO: We got lucky with swine flu pandemic
> 
> 
> The U.N.'s global health chief says the world was lucky that the swine flu pandemic was relatively mild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So guess what?  We are not that lucky this time.
Click to expand...


With the H1N1, luck had not a lot to do with it.  On day 11, areas began isolating.  And as it ran it's course in those areas, they were released.  It was never allowed to spread.  It was managed from the top down by the President and the Governors.  If you were in an infected area, you weren't given any choice, you complied.  Just like my Grand Parents did with the Spanish Flu and my Great Grand Parents did with Small Pox and Polio.  It's funny, one would think that a Conservative would head this type of program but instead, the conservatives are quiet about it and the Party of the Rumpers are fighting tooth and nail to not isolate.  The non cooperation for Covid 19 is done from the top down and that is murdering people.  And you ain't no Conservative, you are a fruitcake Party of the Rumper.


----------



## daveman

Lesh said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Fox reporter is standing by her story.
> 
> That's FOX...not the supposedly "liberal rag" The Atlantic"
> 
> And then there's all the times Trump denigrated McCain's service...and of course lied about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the Atlantic lied - as they always do. Griffin is another little Goebbels spewing the "unnamed sources" shit. NEVER do these vile demagogues have any credible evidence - just slander and libel based on "unnamed sources."
> 
> The little Goebbels of the demagogue media, including Fox, circle the wagons when one of their own is busted lying. They think that more UNSUBSTANTIATED lies will lend credence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over 20 former and current Trump administration officials have made on the record denials of _The Atlantic's_ story that claimed President Trump canceled visiting a World War I cemetery because he did not want to get his hair wet and he made disparaging remarks about those killed in battle, further hurting its credibility.​
> NO ONE has gone on record confirming The Atlantic/DNC's lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strangely those same sentiments show up in Woodward's book (with accompanying tapes) ...
> 
> Ohh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woodward's a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has the tapes moron
Click to expand...

Uh huh.  You believe what you're told to believe.  That's all.


----------



## daveman

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Fox reporter is standing by her story.
> 
> That's FOX...not the supposedly "liberal rag" The Atlantic"
> 
> And then there's all the times Trump denigrated McCain's service...and of course lied about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the Atlantic lied - as they always do. Griffin is another little Goebbels spewing the "unnamed sources" shit. NEVER do these vile demagogues have any credible evidence - just slander and libel based on "unnamed sources."
> 
> The little Goebbels of the demagogue media, including Fox, circle the wagons when one of their own is busted lying. They think that more UNSUBSTANTIATED lies will lend credence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over 20 former and current Trump administration officials have made on the record denials of _The Atlantic's_ story that claimed President Trump canceled visiting a World War I cemetery because he did not want to get his hair wet and he made disparaging remarks about those killed in battle, further hurting its credibility.​
> NO ONE has gone on record confirming The Atlantic/DNC's lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strangely those same sentiments show up in Woodward's book (with accompanying tapes) ...
> 
> Ohh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woodward's a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has the tapes moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Woodwards tapes were about President Trump stating he knew the virus was worse than it was.  The Atlantic had anonymous sources (supposedly) discussing Trump saying that fallen solders were losers.  Those two are not nearly the same sentiments because they were completely different subjects.
> 
> However Fauci in an interview on Fox stated that what Trump said about the virus was nothing different than what he or Dr. Brix discussed with the President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it's pretty apparent that Rump can do much worse that murdering someone on 5th avenue in broad daylight and you rumpsters will still blindly follow him.  Yuppers, it's a cult.
Click to expand...

Hey, how many old people did Cuomo murder?  You still kiss his ass.  

So you might want to op-stay with the ult-cay talk.


----------



## daveman

Rye Catcher said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Fox reporter is standing by her story.
> 
> That's FOX...not the supposedly "liberal rag" The Atlantic"
> 
> And then there's all the times Trump denigrated McCain's service...and of course lied about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the Atlantic lied - as they always do. Griffin is another little Goebbels spewing the "unnamed sources" shit. NEVER do these vile demagogues have any credible evidence - just slander and libel based on "unnamed sources."
> 
> The little Goebbels of the demagogue media, including Fox, circle the wagons when one of their own is busted lying. They think that more UNSUBSTANTIATED lies will lend credence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over 20 former and current Trump administration officials have made on the record denials of _The Atlantic's_ story that claimed President Trump canceled visiting a World War I cemetery because he did not want to get his hair wet and he made disparaging remarks about those killed in battle, further hurting its credibility.​
> NO ONE has gone on record confirming The Atlantic/DNC's lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strangely those same sentiments show up in Woodward's book (with accompanying tapes) ...
> 
> Ohh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woodward's a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?  Did he dub the audio played over and over again on TV today?  Did he find someone to hack the voice of Donald Trump to create a "fake" book?  Maybe you ought to think before you post, least you be fired from the Ministry of Truth as an incompetent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't watch TV today.  I have a job.  Ever considered getting one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I retired at age 57 in 2005.   The truth of Trumpism has been all over the major news networks, day and night;  only a Trump Supporter has missed or is in denial of the evidence that DJT is fully culpable of putting We the People in harm's way for the past eight months.
> 
> Trump continued last night, strutting to the stage without a mask and exposing a large number of biddable fools at a Michigan Rally, those who will continue to spread the virus in their cities and towns to their neighbors and relatives. and be culpable for the deaths of more American Citizens.
> 
> A vote for Trump is a vote for a plague; for those who believe in the words of the Bible, they may consider not only the virus, but how hurricanes, tornadoes and forest fires in the US compare with the 10 plagues of Egypt:
> 
> *One of the Bible's most dramatic scenes plays out in a showdown between God and an Egyptian Pharaoh, resulting in 10 nightmarish plagues. The Hebrew nation that God formed to worship and represent him was enslaved in Egypt, and he was demanding their release through his servant, Moses. As Pharaoh continues to resist Moses, God inflicts upon Egypt a series of plagues. As the standoff drags on, the plagues become more severe, eventually escalating to the death of all of Egypt's firstborn sons. Why did God choose the plagues he did? And why did he harden Pharaoh's heart, ensuring that Egypt would experience the entire series of plagues? These are some of the questions that Dr. Gary E. Schnittjer, professor of the Old Testament at Cairn University, tackles in his online course, The Torah Story. This video is adapted from his course material. *
Click to expand...

Ooooh.  Big type.  That means what you say MUST be the truth, right?

Save your Bible references.  You don't believe it, and it shows.  

And Good Gaea, the desperation!  Nothing but fear-mongering!  

Idiot.


----------



## daveman

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Fox reporter is standing by her story.
> 
> That's FOX...not the supposedly "liberal rag" The Atlantic"
> 
> And then there's all the times Trump denigrated McCain's service...and of course lied about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the Atlantic lied - as they always do. Griffin is another little Goebbels spewing the "unnamed sources" shit. NEVER do these vile demagogues have any credible evidence - just slander and libel based on "unnamed sources."
> 
> The little Goebbels of the demagogue media, including Fox, circle the wagons when one of their own is busted lying. They think that more UNSUBSTANTIATED lies will lend credence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over 20 former and current Trump administration officials have made on the record denials of _The Atlantic's_ story that claimed President Trump canceled visiting a World War I cemetery because he did not want to get his hair wet and he made disparaging remarks about those killed in battle, further hurting its credibility.​
> NO ONE has gone on record confirming The Atlantic/DNC's lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strangely those same sentiments show up in Woodward's book (with accompanying tapes) ...
> 
> Ohh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woodward's a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has the tapes moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Woodwards tapes were about President Trump stating he knew the virus was worse than it was.  The Atlantic had anonymous sources (supposedly) discussing Trump saying that fallen solders were losers.  Those two are not nearly the same sentiments because they were completely different subjects.
> 
> However Fauci in an interview on Fox stated that what Trump said about the virus was nothing different than what he or Dr. Brix discussed with the President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it's pretty apparent that Rump can do much worse that murdering someone on 5th avenue in broad daylight and you rumpsters will still blindly follow him.  Yuppers, it's a cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, this is not my opinion, it's the opinion of our top guy in this crisis.  And really it's besides the point.  We were all here.  We seen what the Democrats said about it, we seen what Trump said about it, and we seen what Drs Fauci and Birx said about it.  Everybody was pretty much aligned in it.
> 
> The real problem is we on the right are conscious of what really happened, and you on the left are doing everything possible to try and create a conspiracy out of it, trying to promote that Trump acted or didn't act appropriately, trying to say that 200K deaths are blood on his hands alone.  It's a Fn virus for crying out loud.  It didn't effect just us, it effected nearly the entire world.
> 
> The real sad part about US politics is that everything that happens here, somebody is going to make it political instead of coming to the realization there are some things in life that can't be solved by our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The containment had to come from the top on down.  If you look at the isolation used in small pox, H1N1, and a lot of other Pandemics (or would have been if not stopped quickly) you would see it's a top down management.  The Spanish Flu was finally taken top down and it was stopped.  And, yes, there were regions where everyone wore masks and isolation was the rule by law and it was stopped.  Most of the Nation wasn't affected because it was never allowed out of certain regions and as it was irradicated, those regions were opened up.  In the late 1800s, if you accidently ventured into a small pox building, you were kept there by the Sheriff and his Deputies until the local Health People allowed you to leave.  Try and leave, they just shoot you and drag your carcass  back into the building.  Almost no one questioned it.  You just did it until the danger passed.
> 
> It was announced by the CDC, in the next month, the death toll is going to hit 217,000 of Covid related deaths.  Teachers are not getting hit hard since many are over 50.  And it's going to be hard on the Bus Drivers.  Are you aware that our local Bus Drivers cannot refuse a student that is sick and coffing and NOT wearing a mask?  And they don't have any protective shielding to protect the drivers?  And most of the drivers are over 50 as well.  Schools have always been a giant peitry dish.    But you and yours only want your Orange Deity to be right.  Well, cupcake, he's murdered at least 170,000 American Citizens as of  the end of next month.
Click to expand...

Horseshit.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Fox reporter is standing by her story.
> 
> That's FOX...not the supposedly "liberal rag" The Atlantic"
> 
> And then there's all the times Trump denigrated McCain's service...and of course lied about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the Atlantic lied - as they always do. Griffin is another little Goebbels spewing the "unnamed sources" shit. NEVER do these vile demagogues have any credible evidence - just slander and libel based on "unnamed sources."
> 
> The little Goebbels of the demagogue media, including Fox, circle the wagons when one of their own is busted lying. They think that more UNSUBSTANTIATED lies will lend credence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over 20 former and current Trump administration officials have made on the record denials of _The Atlantic's_ story that claimed President Trump canceled visiting a World War I cemetery because he did not want to get his hair wet and he made disparaging remarks about those killed in battle, further hurting its credibility.​
> NO ONE has gone on record confirming The Atlantic/DNC's lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strangely those same sentiments show up in Woodward's book (with accompanying tapes) ...
> 
> Ohh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woodward's a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has the tapes moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Woodwards tapes were about President Trump stating he knew the virus was worse than it was.  The Atlantic had anonymous sources (supposedly) discussing Trump saying that fallen solders were losers.  Those two are not nearly the same sentiments because they were completely different subjects.
> 
> However Fauci in an interview on Fox stated that what Trump said about the virus was nothing different than what he or Dr. Brix discussed with the President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it's pretty apparent that Rump can do much worse that murdering someone on 5th avenue in broad daylight and you rumpsters will still blindly follow him.  Yuppers, it's a cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, this is not my opinion, it's the opinion of our top guy in this crisis.  And really it's besides the point.  We were all here.  We seen what the Democrats said about it, we seen what Trump said about it, and we seen what Drs Fauci and Birx said about it.  Everybody was pretty much aligned in it.
> 
> The real problem is we on the right are conscious of what really happened, and you on the left are doing everything possible to try and create a conspiracy out of it, trying to promote that Trump acted or didn't act appropriately, trying to say that 200K deaths are blood on his hands alone.  It's a Fn virus for crying out loud.  It didn't effect just us, it effected nearly the entire world.
> 
> The real sad part about US politics is that everything that happens here, somebody is going to make it political instead of coming to the realization there are some things in life that can't be solved by our government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The containment had to come from the top on down.  If you look at the isolation used in small pox, H1N1, and a lot of other Pandemics (or would have been if not stopped quickly) you would see it's a top down management.  The Spanish Flu was finally taken top down and it was stopped.  And, yes, there were regions where everyone wore masks and isolation was the rule by law and it was stopped.  Most of the Nation wasn't affected because it was never allowed out of certain regions and as it was irradicated, those regions were opened up.  In the late 1800s, if you accidently ventured into a small pox building, you were kept there by the Sheriff and his Deputies until the local Health People allowed you to leave.  Try and leave, they just shoot you and drag your carcass  back into the building.  Almost no one questioned it.  You just did it until the danger passed.
> 
> It was announced by the CDC, in the next month, the death toll is going to hit 217,000 of Covid related deaths.  Teachers are not getting hit hard since many are over 50.  And it's going to be hard on the Bus Drivers.  Are you aware that our local Bus Drivers cannot refuse a student that is sick and coffing and NOT wearing a mask?  And they don't have any protective shielding to protect the drivers?  And most of the drivers are over 50 as well.  Schools have always been a giant peitry dish.    But you and yours only want your Orange Deity to be right.  Well, cupcake, he's murdered at least 170,000 American Citizens as of  the end of next month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't murder anybody, and people with an IQ over 30 understand that quite well.  It's going to go over as good as calling Republicans racist all the time.  It's not going to work.
> 
> So what did all this containment of H1N1 provide?  I bet if you asked most Americans, nobody even knew we had it, or that 60 million Americans were affected.  Plus the fact that we've never had to deal with something so highly contagious than this.
> 
> _*GENEVA*_* — The U.N.'s global health chief says the world was lucky that the swine flu pandemic was relatively mild.
> 
> WHO Director-General Margaret Chan tells government delegations that the virus hadn't mutated into a more dangerous form, and that treatments such as Tamiflu and vaccines proved effective.
> 
> But, she says a problem in any of these areas would have made the flu outbreak far more severe.
> 
> Chan says public health successes usually result from governments enacting good policy and devoting enough resources.*
> 
> _*"Sometimes, though, we are just plain lucky," she added in a speech at Monday's World Health Assembly. "This has been the case with the H1N1 influenza pandemic."*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO: We got lucky with swine flu pandemic
> 
> 
> The U.N.'s global health chief says the world was lucky that the swine flu pandemic was relatively mild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So guess what?  We are not that lucky this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With the H1N1, luck had not a lot to do with it.  On day 11, areas began isolating.  And as it ran it's course in those areas, they were released.  It was never allowed to spread.  It was managed from the top down by the President and the Governors.  If you were in an infected area, you weren't given any choice, you complied.  Just like my Grand Parents did with the Spanish Flu and my Great Grand Parents did with Small Pox and Polio.  It's funny, one would think that a Conservative would head this type of program but instead, the conservatives are quiet about it and the Party of the Rumpers are fighting tooth and nail to not isolate.  The non cooperation for Covid 19 is done from the top down and that is murdering people.  And you ain't no Conservative, you are a fruitcake Party of the Rumper.
Click to expand...


Oh yes, I am a conservative.  That's why I support the most conservative agenda President in my lifetime, and you don't. 

Daryl says luck didn't have anything to do with it.  Why don't you get a job at the WHO?  You seem to know more than the director of WHO.  I gave you the quote that it was all about luck, I gave you the link where she said it, but you know better.  Typical lib, always the smartest one in the room. 

But oh, they contained it!!!!  If they contained it, how did it affect 60 million Americans?  The truth of the matter is H1N1 is nowhere near as contagious or deadly as Covid. This is something that few alive today ever had to deal with.  My father is 89 years old, and he's seen a lot of hard times.  He said he never experienced anything like this in his life.


----------



## colfax_m

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Oh yes, I am a conservative. That's why I support the most conservative agenda President in my lifetime, and you don't.


That’s hilarious.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

colfax_m said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, I am a conservative. That's why I support the most conservative agenda President in my lifetime, and you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s hilarious.
Click to expand...


Really?  How so?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Daryl Hunt said:


> The containment had to come from the top on down.  If you look at the isolation used in small pox, H1N1, and a lot of other Pandemics (or would have been if not stopped quickly) you would see it's a top down management.



Oh really? So George Washington issued a nationwide lockdown?



> The Spanish Flu was finally taken top down and it was stopped.



What actions did president Wilson take?



> And, yes, there were regions where everyone wore masks and isolation was the rule by law and it was stopped.



Fucking liar. 

You make shit up to smear the object of your hatred. In 1918 the City of New York imposed a quarantine, no one was allowed to LEAVE the city.  Wilson had NOTHING to do with it and didn't even comment on it.



> Most of the Nation wasn't affected because it was never allowed out of certain regions and as it was irradicated, those regions were opened up.  In the late 1800s, if you accidently ventured into a small pox building, you were kept there by the Sheriff and his Deputies until the local Health People allowed you to leave.  Try and leave, they just shoot you and drag your carcass  back into the building.  Almost no one questioned it.  You just did it until the danger passed.



Again, you're making shit up out of thin air. There is zero fact to anything you posted here - ZERO.



> It was announced by the CDC, in the next month, the death toll is going to hit 217,000 of Covid related deaths.  Teachers are not getting hit hard since many are over 50.  And it's going to be hard on the Bus Drivers.  Are you aware that our local Bus Drivers cannot refuse a student that is sick and coffing and NOT wearing a mask?  And they don't have any protective shielding to protect the drivers?  And most of the drivers are over 50 as well.  Schools have always been a giant peitry dish.    But you and yours only want your Orange Deity to be right.  Well, cupcake, he's murdered at least 170,000 American Citizens as of  the end of next month.



There were 400,000 H1N1 related deaths and the media covered it up, they didn't want it to hurt Potentate Obamugabe - who handled the pandemic by stopping all testing.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Daryl Hunt said:


> With the H1N1, luck had not a lot to do with it.  On day 11, areas began isolating.  And as it ran it's course in those areas, they were released.  It was never allowed to spread.  It was managed from the top down by the President and the Governors.  If you were in an infected area, you weren't given any choice, you complied.  Just like my Grand Parents did with the Spanish Flu and my Great Grand Parents did with Small Pox and Polio.  It's funny, one would think that a Conservative would head this type of program but instead, the conservatives are quiet about it and the Party of the Rumpers are fighting tooth and nail to not isolate.  The non cooperation for Covid 19 is done from the top down and that is murdering people.  And you ain't no Conservative, you are a fruitcake Party of the Rumper.



Liar.

Potentate Obamugabe did absolutely nothing, he put Beijing Biden in charge of a task force. Despite your blatant and outright lies, there were NO lockdowns, certainly no forced business closures, wouldn't want to hurt the Mugabe economy. No daily updates from Fauci. (curious that it's the same man).

{

"In late July, the CDC abruptly advised states to stop testing for H1N1 flu, and stopped counting individual cases," CBS News reported in 2009. "The rationale given for the CDC guidance to forego testing and tracking individual cases was: why waste resources testing for H1N1 flu when the government has already confirmed there's an epidemic?"

Reporter Sharyl Attkisson continued: "Some public health officials privately disagreed with the decision to stop testing and counting, telling CBS News that continued tracking of this new and possibly changing virus was important because H1N1 has a different epidemiology, affects younger people more than seasonal flu and has been shown to have a higher case fatality rate than other flu virus strains."

}









						Obama admin shut down H1N1 testing, complicating Biden's attacks on Trump's coronavirus screening
					

In recent weeks, Biden has demanded that Trump "speed up the testing" nationwide




					www.foxnews.com
				




By the way, what I posted there is called a "fact," something you are clearly unfamiliar with. It differs from the "made shit up because it sounds good" content of your posts.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The containment had to come from the top on down.  If you look at the isolation used in small pox, H1N1, and a lot of other Pandemics (or would have been if not stopped quickly) you would see it's a top down management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? So George Washington issued a nationwide lockdown?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spanish Flu was finally taken top down and it was stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What actions did president Wilson take?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, yes, there were regions where everyone wore masks and isolation was the rule by law and it was stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucking liar.
> 
> You make shit up to smear the object of your hatred. In 1918 the City of New York imposed a quarantine, no one was allowed to LEAVE the city.  Wilson had NOTHING to do with it and didn't even comment on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the Nation wasn't affected because it was never allowed out of certain regions and as it was irradicated, those regions were opened up.  In the late 1800s, if you accidently ventured into a small pox building, you were kept there by the Sheriff and his Deputies until the local Health People allowed you to leave.  Try and leave, they just shoot you and drag your carcass  back into the building.  Almost no one questioned it.  You just did it until the danger passed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you're making shit up out of thin air. There is zero fact to anything you posted here - ZERO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was announced by the CDC, in the next month, the death toll is going to hit 217,000 of Covid related deaths.  Teachers are not getting hit hard since many are over 50.  And it's going to be hard on the Bus Drivers.  Are you aware that our local Bus Drivers cannot refuse a student that is sick and coffing and NOT wearing a mask?  And they don't have any protective shielding to protect the drivers?  And most of the drivers are over 50 as well.  Schools have always been a giant peitry dish.    But you and yours only want your Orange Deity to be right.  Well, cupcake, he's murdered at least 170,000 American Citizens as of  the end of next month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were 400,000 H1N1 related deaths and the media covered it up, they didn't want it to hurt Potentate Obamugabe - who handled the pandemic by stopping all testing.
Click to expand...

_*"There were 400,000 H1N1 related deaths and the media covered it up"*_



You're fucking insane, Fruitcake.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> _*"There were 400,000 H1N1 related deaths and the media covered it up"*_
> 
> 
> 
> You're fucking insane, Fruitcake.



Really?









						H1N1 Swine Flu May Have Killed 15 Times More Than First Said
					

The swine flu virus, H1N1, may have killed 15 times the number of people counted by the World Health Organization, according to a new study from the CDC. And unlike the seasonal flu, the H1N1 pandemic struck down mostly young people, many in Africa and Southeast Asia.




					abcnews.go.com
				




You're stupid as all fuck.

SAY, was this you?

{
Iran is behind an ongoing series of hack attacks and online disinformation campaigns meant to influence the 2020 U.S. presidential election and boost Democratic candidate Joe Biden.

The Islamic Republic is betting on Biden’s campaign, according to regional experts and U.S. officials tracking the country’s efforts to sway the presidential contest.}






						FOREIGN ELECTION INTERFERENCE: Iran Behind Hack Attacks, Disinformation Campaigns to Boost Biden - Geller Report
					

America's worst enemies are working furiously to get their plant Biden into the White House.



					gellerreport.com


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*"There were 400,000 H1N1 related deaths and the media covered it up"*_
> 
> 
> 
> You're fucking insane, Fruitcake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H1N1 Swine Flu May Have Killed 15 Times More Than First Said
> 
> 
> The swine flu virus, H1N1, may have killed 15 times the number of people counted by the World Health Organization, according to a new study from the CDC. And unlike the seasonal flu, the H1N1 pandemic struck down mostly young people, many in Africa and Southeast Asia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're stupid as all fuck.
> 
> SAY, was this you?
> 
> {
> Iran is behind an ongoing series of hack attacks and online disinformation campaigns meant to influence the 2020 U.S. presidential election and boost Democratic candidate Joe Biden.
> 
> The Islamic Republic is betting on Biden’s campaign, according to regional experts and U.S. officials tracking the country’s efforts to sway the presidential contest.}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOREIGN ELECTION INTERFERENCE: Iran Behind Hack Attacks, Disinformation Campaigns to Boost Biden - Geller Report
> 
> 
> America's worst enemies are working furiously to get their plant Biden into the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> gellerreport.com
Click to expand...

That's worldwide, Fruitcake. You were talking about the U.S.. The U.S. had more than 12,000 deaths, not 400,000.

You're fucking insane.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The containment had to come from the top on down.  If you look at the isolation used in small pox, H1N1, and a lot of other Pandemics (or would have been if not stopped quickly) you would see it's a top down management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? So George Washington issued a nationwide lockdown?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spanish Flu was finally taken top down and it was stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What actions did president Wilson take?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, yes, there were regions where everyone wore masks and isolation was the rule by law and it was stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucking liar.
> 
> You make shit up to smear the object of your hatred. In 1918 the City of New York imposed a quarantine, no one was allowed to LEAVE the city.  Wilson had NOTHING to do with it and didn't even comment on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the Nation wasn't affected because it was never allowed out of certain regions and as it was irradicated, those regions were opened up.  In the late 1800s, if you accidently ventured into a small pox building, you were kept there by the Sheriff and his Deputies until the local Health People allowed you to leave.  Try and leave, they just shoot you and drag your carcass  back into the building.  Almost no one questioned it.  You just did it until the danger passed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you're making shit up out of thin air. There is zero fact to anything you posted here - ZERO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was announced by the CDC, in the next month, the death toll is going to hit 217,000 of Covid related deaths.  Teachers are not getting hit hard since many are over 50.  And it's going to be hard on the Bus Drivers.  Are you aware that our local Bus Drivers cannot refuse a student that is sick and coffing and NOT wearing a mask?  And they don't have any protective shielding to protect the drivers?  And most of the drivers are over 50 as well.  Schools have always been a giant peitry dish.    But you and yours only want your Orange Deity to be right.  Well, cupcake, he's murdered at least 170,000 American Citizens as of  the end of next month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were 400,000 H1N1 related deaths and the media covered it up, they didn't want it to hurt Potentate Obamugabe - who handled the pandemic by stopping all testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"There were 400,000 H1N1 related deaths and the media covered it up"*_
> 
> 
> 
> You're fucking insane, Fruitcake.
Click to expand...


400,000 in the United States?  Wow, how about a cite on that one.  I doubt the Media could keep that quiet anymore they can keep half that for Covid.

Insanity is when you have a fruitcake thought pop into your head and your fingers just type it out like you have done.


----------



## Faun

Daryl Hunt said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The containment had to come from the top on down.  If you look at the isolation used in small pox, H1N1, and a lot of other Pandemics (or would have been if not stopped quickly) you would see it's a top down management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? So George Washington issued a nationwide lockdown?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spanish Flu was finally taken top down and it was stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What actions did president Wilson take?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, yes, there were regions where everyone wore masks and isolation was the rule by law and it was stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucking liar.
> 
> You make shit up to smear the object of your hatred. In 1918 the City of New York imposed a quarantine, no one was allowed to LEAVE the city.  Wilson had NOTHING to do with it and didn't even comment on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the Nation wasn't affected because it was never allowed out of certain regions and as it was irradicated, those regions were opened up.  In the late 1800s, if you accidently ventured into a small pox building, you were kept there by the Sheriff and his Deputies until the local Health People allowed you to leave.  Try and leave, they just shoot you and drag your carcass  back into the building.  Almost no one questioned it.  You just did it until the danger passed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you're making shit up out of thin air. There is zero fact to anything you posted here - ZERO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was announced by the CDC, in the next month, the death toll is going to hit 217,000 of Covid related deaths.  Teachers are not getting hit hard since many are over 50.  And it's going to be hard on the Bus Drivers.  Are you aware that our local Bus Drivers cannot refuse a student that is sick and coffing and NOT wearing a mask?  And they don't have any protective shielding to protect the drivers?  And most of the drivers are over 50 as well.  Schools have always been a giant peitry dish.    But you and yours only want your Orange Deity to be right.  Well, cupcake, he's murdered at least 170,000 American Citizens as of  the end of next month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were 400,000 H1N1 related deaths and the media covered it up, they didn't want it to hurt Potentate Obamugabe - who handled the pandemic by stopping all testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"There were 400,000 H1N1 related deaths and the media covered it up"*_
> 
> 
> 
> You're fucking insane, Fruitcake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 400,000 in the United States?  Wow, how about a cite on that one.  I doubt the Media could keep that quiet anymore they can keep half that for Covid.
> 
> Insanity is when you have a fruitcake thought pop into your head and your fingers just type it out like you have done.
Click to expand...

Why are you posting that to me?


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Faun said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The containment had to come from the top on down.  If you look at the isolation used in small pox, H1N1, and a lot of other Pandemics (or would have been if not stopped quickly) you would see it's a top down management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? So George Washington issued a nationwide lockdown?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spanish Flu was finally taken top down and it was stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What actions did president Wilson take?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, yes, there were regions where everyone wore masks and isolation was the rule by law and it was stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucking liar.
> 
> You make shit up to smear the object of your hatred. In 1918 the City of New York imposed a quarantine, no one was allowed to LEAVE the city.  Wilson had NOTHING to do with it and didn't even comment on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the Nation wasn't affected because it was never allowed out of certain regions and as it was irradicated, those regions were opened up.  In the late 1800s, if you accidently ventured into a small pox building, you were kept there by the Sheriff and his Deputies until the local Health People allowed you to leave.  Try and leave, they just shoot you and drag your carcass  back into the building.  Almost no one questioned it.  You just did it until the danger passed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you're making shit up out of thin air. There is zero fact to anything you posted here - ZERO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was announced by the CDC, in the next month, the death toll is going to hit 217,000 of Covid related deaths.  Teachers are not getting hit hard since many are over 50.  And it's going to be hard on the Bus Drivers.  Are you aware that our local Bus Drivers cannot refuse a student that is sick and coffing and NOT wearing a mask?  And they don't have any protective shielding to protect the drivers?  And most of the drivers are over 50 as well.  Schools have always been a giant peitry dish.    But you and yours only want your Orange Deity to be right.  Well, cupcake, he's murdered at least 170,000 American Citizens as of  the end of next month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were 400,000 H1N1 related deaths and the media covered it up, they didn't want it to hurt Potentate Obamugabe - who handled the pandemic by stopping all testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"There were 400,000 H1N1 related deaths and the media covered it up"*_
> 
> 
> 
> You're fucking insane, Fruitcake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 400,000 in the United States?  Wow, how about a cite on that one.  I doubt the Media could keep that quiet anymore they can keep half that for Covid.
> 
> Insanity is when you have a fruitcake thought pop into your head and your fingers just type it out like you have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you posting that to me?
Click to expand...


LOL, getting a bit touchy, ain't we.  It's to the moron that posted the Media Coverup.


----------



## froggy

Trump 4 more years


----------

